# [Official] Nvidia GTX 980 Ti Owners Club



## Rickles

*Nvidia GTX 980 Ti Owners Club*

If you are looking for comparative info on the different models of 980 Ti's check out shilka's thread below.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566669/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-comparison-thread/0_100








This is a club for Owners for the 980 Ti.

Fill out the form to set yourself apart from those that don't own this amazing card.

And we will ask that moderators remove all troll post.

Click here to fill out form

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1A6o-La9jJMJTuWMMCeqC2wpMIXzikYgq16x5I5dUqf8/pubhtml?widget=true&headers=false

Code: Signature link



Code:


[URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/the-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/]  [NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti Owner's Club][/URL]




Spoiler: GTX 980 Ti Specs

















Spoiler: Link to Reviews - thank you Alatar for your hard work



Quote:
Originally Posted by *Alatar* 

*Reviews:*


TechPowerUp
Anandtech
HardwareCanucks
OC3D
Bit-Tech
TechReport
PCPer
Zol
HWBattle
Guru3d
KitGuru
Tom's Hardware
MaximumPC
TechSpot
TweakTown
EuroGamer
ArsTechnica
PCGamer
HardwareZone
Hardware.fr
*Video reviews:*

































Spoiler: Flash Bios Instructions - YOU DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. Sourced from Titan X club



1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY

2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.

3. cmd window: Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder. Shows cards in system with ID nvflash --list

4. Device Manager: Start, run, device manager in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards

5. cmd window: To flash: nvflash -6 GM200.rom Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie. nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

6. Device Manager: in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards

7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.





Spoiler: Modded Bios - Thanks to those of you working on these.



Quote:

Originally Posted by *Sheyster* 

Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target:

- Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
- 350W default power target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%

Use this BIOS if you want to avoid throttling. For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club.









Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.

*Last but not least: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK.*

980Ti-SC-425.zip 152k .zip file



> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target AND 1.281v when under load:
> 
> - Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
> - 350W default power target at 100%
> - 425W max power target at 121%
> - *1.281v under load*
> 
> *THIS BIOS IS INTENDED FOR WATERCOOLING/BENCHING USE. *Not recommended if you're on the stock air cooler.
> 
> Use PX or AB to dial in your +core and power target percentage. There is no need to adjust the voltage.
> 
> For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club. thumb.gif
> 
> Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.
> 
> *Last but not least: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK.*
> 
> 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards*
> 
> This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.
> 
> - Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
> - 1.250v at load
> - 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%
> 
> To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load.
> 
> 980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> *As always, flash at your own risk. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.
> 
> Power Target: 375W
> Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
> Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)
> 
> Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!
> 
> motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## digitalforce

I have the EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC Reference installed and have been testing it. I have the EVGA GTX 980 Hybrid and EVGA GTX 980 SC+ with Backplate coming on Friday. W00t! I won't be keeping all of them so I'd be open to getting rid of a few


----------



## b.walker36

Hopefully I'll be joining soon. If i sell my iPhone 4s and galaxy S4 then I'll be at 450 towards the cost at which point I'll order a non reference as soon as available.


----------



## gooface

I am getting mine today! Cant wait to retire my 780 from my main machine. I got the EVGA ACX 2.0+ SC+ Backplate


----------



## bodine1231

Some quick tests compared to my Titan X...

Witcher 3 completely maxed settings @ 1440p -
60 min Novigrad square 77 max
75 min Dead Mans Tree 85 max

With a single Titan X I was getting dips of around 45 in the middle of Novigrad square with the avg rate in the high 50's,walking around the city it was low 60's,this is with Hairworks OFF on the Titan!. With the dual 980ti's it never goes below 60 and stays in the high 70's/low 80's walking around the city (Hairworks ON).

Just running around the world with a single Titan X and Hairworks ON I get mid 60's with the rarel dip into the 50's. With the 980ti's it never goes below 75 and is almost always in the 80's.

GTA V maxed with 2x MSAA and TXAA on @ 1440p
63 min driving around with traffic near Michaels house 95 max. It stays in the 80 range most of the time. If I turn off TXAA and MSAA its in the 100's.
Single Titan X would dip into the 50's and stay in the upper 60's with MSAA and TXAA off.


----------



## Krazee

I just ordered mine yesterday from Newegg, the SC version. I can't wait. So is there a back plate that works with this card?


----------



## blado

I'll order one if I can ever find it in stock. I'm keeping at tab open on nowinstock to see if a 980 ti w/ acx 2.0 comes back in stock, but I'm thinking I might just order a reference card.


----------



## chef1702

Is it possible, that one of you could upload the bios. I'm very interested in the difference between the titan x one.


----------



## Rickles

I feel like I lucked out in getting mine ordered on Sunday when they first hit the nvidia site, though a nice aftermarket cooler would have been ok too.

Perhaps the stock cooler will be the push I need to get back into water.


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I feel like I lucked out in getting mine ordered on Sunday when they first hit the nvidia site, though a nice aftermarket cooler would have been ok too.
> 
> Perhaps the stock cooler will be the push I need to get back into water.


I'll upload the EVGA SC tonight.

I'll upload the EVGA Hybrid and SC+ on Friday.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> I'll upload the EVGA SC tonight.
> 
> I'll upload the EVGA Hybrid and SC+ on Friday.


No rush. Take some time to get out there and enjoy them.


----------



## naved777

Is EVGA ACX 2.0 SC with backplate worth the extra 30$ over the reference? I will be putting the cards under water.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Is EVGA ACX 2.0 SC with backplate worth the extra 30$ over the reference? I will be putting the cards under water.


Probably not, but I guess it depends... you would need to find another set of screws (I would guess) if you plan on using the backplate with the waterblocks.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Nice work Rickles









Just ordered 2x Evga Sli 980 ti's. Eta Tuesday will submit proof on arrival!


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodine1231*
> 
> 
> 
> Some quick tests compared to my Titan X...
> 
> Witcher 3 completely maxed settings @ 1440p -
> 60 min Novigrad square 77 max
> 75 min Dead Mans Tree 85 max
> 
> With a single Titan X I was getting dips of around 45 in the middle of Novigrad square with the avg rate in the high 50's,walking around the city it was low 60's,this is with Hairworks OFF on the Titan!. With the dual 980ti's it never goes below 60 and stays in the high 70's/low 80's walking around the city (Hairworks ON).
> 
> Just running around the world with a single Titan X and Hairworks ON I get mid 60's with the rarel dip into the 50's. With the 980ti's it never goes below 75 and is almost always in the 80's.
> 
> GTA V maxed with 2x MSAA and TXAA on @ 1440p
> 63 min driving around with traffic near Michaels house 95 max. It stays in the 80 range most of the time. If I turn off TXAA and MSAA its in the 100's.
> Single Titan X would dip into the 50's and stay in the upper 60's with MSAA and TXAA off.


Awesome news! I cannot wait for my two SC's!


----------



## majin662

Once mine gets here from the egg will be joining all proper like.

Sad to the 780 go. She served well. The king is dead. Long live the king.

Id stop playing witcher until it arrives but aint nobody got time for that


----------



## -terabyte-

I'm planning of getting 2 of these soon together with a 21:9 3440x1440 monitor. Can someone with this kind of screen post some games benchmarks with single/SLI configurations please?

High time I replace my *cough* Sapphire 6870 *cough*


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> I have the EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC Reference installed and have been testing it. I have the EVGA GTX 980 Hybrid and EVGA GTX 980 SC+ with Backplate coming on Friday. W00t! I won't be keeping all of them so I'd be open to getting rid of a few


Ill take your reference SC, Newegg keeps shooting back my second order for my card even though it says back in stock before and after I order it. Managed to get the first order through into shipped, tracking shows that it will be here on the 10th!. Sending you a PM now.


----------



## xonare

I'm buying 980 Ti Hybrid from EVGA when it's available in EU, cause now it's not possible to order it... I'll post more when get my hands on it.
The wait for availability is frustrating...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I feel like I lucked out in getting mine ordered on Sunday when they first hit the nvidia site, though a nice aftermarket cooler would have been ok too.
> 
> Perhaps the stock cooler will be the push I need to get back into water.


I like the stock cooler. It's sexy. I confess though that Saturday my 980ti may get a coat of falt black to match it's older brother.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Is EVGA ACX 2.0 SC with backplate worth the extra 30$ over the reference? I will be putting the cards under water.


I am terribly sad that these don't have backplates like the 980's do for the same level card but I can add a nice one later or when I decided to put my system under water.

Thx Rickles! I just haven't had the time to get this up. Much appreciated.







I should have dropped the extra for faster delivery.


----------



## BrushyBill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodine1231*
> 
> 
> 
> Some quick tests compared to my Titan X...
> 
> Witcher 3 completely maxed settings @ 1440p -
> 60 min Novigrad square 77 max
> 75 min Dead Mans Tree 85 max
> 
> With a single Titan X I was getting dips of around 45 in the middle of Novigrad square with the avg rate in the high 50's,walking around the city it was low 60's,this is with Hairworks OFF on the Titan!. With the dual 980ti's it never goes below 60 and stays in the high 70's/low 80's walking around the city (Hairworks ON).
> 
> Just running around the world with a single Titan X and Hairworks ON I get mid 60's with the rarel dip into the 50's. With the 980ti's it never goes below 75 and is almost always in the 80's.
> 
> GTA V maxed with 2x MSAA and TXAA on @ 1440p
> 63 min driving around with traffic near Michaels house 95 max. It stays in the 80 range most of the time. If I turn off TXAA and MSAA its in the 100's.
> Single Titan X would dip into the 50's and stay in the upper 60's with MSAA and TXAA off.


Is that with no OCing? I'm wondering because @ 1440p in GTA V with everything maxed out except having MSAA and TXAA off, with FXAA on my framerate stays in the 80's most of the time, sometimes going above sometimes dropping into the 70's and that is with a slight OC running @1400mhz on a single TX. SAme goes for The Witcher 3, I run it with everything maxed and Hariworks on and get framerates like you do with hairworks off.

Anyways, I'm very curious of your clocks so I can get a better idea of your comparison.







And by the way, thanks for doing the comparison. I've been very curious to see real world, real people comparisons.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Ordered 2 of these puppies from Nvidia on sunday and picked up 2 TX blocks and backplates from EK. Should be going in a new 5820k rig i have sitting on my desk. Everything should be here on Friday including all the watercooling gear from ppc.

I game on 3440x1440 and on my current 2600k rig w/ 2 970's in sli the performance was abysmal. In witcher 3 on ultra w/ AA/vsync/Hairworks off i was barely able to keep 30 fps. In Project cars w/ medium settings i was able to keep 70-80 fps consistently.

Can't wait to get the new rig built and test her out


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Is that with no OCing? I'm wondering because @ 1440p in GTA V with everything maxed out except having MSAA and TXAA off, with FXAA on my framerate stays in the 80's most of the time, sometimes going above sometimes dropping into the 70's and that is with a slight OC running @1400mhz on a single TX. SAme goes for The Witcher 3, I run it with everything maxed and Hariworks on and get framerates like you do with hairworks off.
> 
> Anyways, I'm very curious of your clocks so I can get a better idea of your comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, thanks for doing the comparison. I've been very curious to see real world, real people comparisons.


With my TX at 1500/8000 I got around 100-130fps in the city at night at 1440p 70-100 in the day, everything maxed (advanced options all on except the shadow bar, and extended distance halfway) In the country I would often see down to around 55-60fps even hitting 48 at worst. That's only using fxaa. MSAA x2 cuts off about 30 fps on the high side.

The Witcher 3 consistently hit 36 fps with hairworks on, when forcing the camera up close to Geralt.

There were no performance issues with this card or my system. My FS scores are decent to good.

To not be totally off-topic, the tx is sent back. I'm still not sure if I'll buy 2 980 ti's now, or one now and one more in September.


----------



## Sheyster

Can someone please upload a default/factory BIOS to this thread? Or PM me.









I'm looking for:

- Stock NVidia 980 Ti BIOS
- Stock EVGA SC BIOS
- Stock EVGA SC+ BIOS
- Stock EVGA Hydro Copper or Hybrid (should be the same)

Stock = Unmodded.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Ordered 2 from Nvidia on sunday and picked up 2 TX blocks and backplates. Should be going in the new rig sitting on my desk waiting for all my watercooling parts. Can't wait. I game on 3440x1440 and it wasnt that great with my current rig w/ 2 970s


What blocks did you pick up?

I am soooo tempted, but I've been spending a lot on other hobbies as well lately. Really all I would need is a pump, block and new tube though....

Maybe I'll sell my 7970 for some funding..


----------



## WerePug

I have my eye on 2 Gigabyte G1s, since they are the only custom cards currently available at my local retailer, though I am waiting for reviews to find out which custom design will be best for water-cooled overclocking...


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> What blocks did you pick up?
> 
> I am soooo tempted, but I've been spending a lot on other hobbies as well lately. Really all I would need is a pump, block and new tube though....
> 
> Maybe I'll sell my 7970 for some funding..


Picked up 2 blocks from EK. They ship a whole lot faster than ppcs as i ordered all the watercooling stuff from them almost 2 weeks ago and that is also coming on friday.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> I have my eye on 2 Gigabyte G1s, since they are the only custom cards currently available at my local retailer, though I am waiting for reviews to find out which custom design will be best for water-cooled overclocking...


I am waiting for some of these http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0990-B1 to come in stock.

I figure I spend like $9 more than the hybrid card and still have the air cooler if needed.

Or I might just get a block and a pump.

So many choices...

Also, I really liked my EK blocks on my 7970s... I've been out of water for over a year now.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> What blocks did you pick up?
> 
> I am soooo tempted, but I've been spending a lot on other hobbies as well lately. Really all I would need is a pump, block and new tube though....
> 
> Maybe I'll sell my 7970 for some funding..
> 
> 
> 
> Picked up 2 blocks from EK. They ship a whole lot faster than ppcs as i ordered all the watercooling stuff from them almost 2 weeks ago and that is also coming on friday.
Click to expand...

Are you located in the United States or the EU? If USA, how much is it for shipping and how long does it take when buying directly from EK?


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Are you located in the United States or the EU? If USA, how much is it for shipping and how long does it take when buying directly from EK?


I am located in california. Ordered it on monday morning and they shipped it out by next day. They have either UPS or Fedex 3 day. Shipping was 33 dollars for 2 waterblocks / 2 backplates / sli terminal + blockout


----------



## ErraticDK

Also picking up my MSI 980 ti reference tomorrow..

Also getting the Titan ekwb nickel acetal block and the red backplate for titan tomorrow.. Man it's better than Christmas


----------



## Rickles

I think I might Frankenstein together a h60 block/pump and a 120mm rad I've got sitting around and see what I can get with it clockwise.


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErraticDK*
> 
> Also picking up my MSI 980 ti reference tomorrow..
> 
> Also getting the Titan ekwb nickel acetal block and the red backplate for titan tomorrow.. Man it's better than Christmas


I just ordered x2 titan ek nickel acetal and black backplates as well! christmas in summer


----------



## ErraticDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> I just ordered x2 titan ek nickel acetal and black backplates as well! christmas in summer


Niceeee! I got on a rampage and ordered this too.... Wallet is bleeding







but FMW!!

EK acf fittings 16/10mm black and red
EK ekoolant evo blood red
EK uni holder ddc v2
EK uni pump holder (120mm fan)
EK supremacy evo plexi nickel
EK coolstream PE 360
EK coolstream PE 240
EK DDC 3.2 pwm
EK xres 100 ddc reservoir top
EK xres x3 250
EK DDC heatsink housing
Primochill primoflex advanced lrt crystal clear and onyx black
EK-Vardar f2-120 (1450rpm) pwm
EK-FC Titan x acetal nickel GPU block
EK-FC Titan x backplate - red


----------



## bodine1231

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrushyBill*
> 
> Is that with no OCing? I'm wondering because @ 1440p in GTA V with everything maxed out except having MSAA and TXAA off, with FXAA on my framerate stays in the 80's most of the time, sometimes going above sometimes dropping into the 70's and that is with a slight OC running @1400mhz on a single TX. SAme goes for The Witcher 3, I run it with everything maxed and Hariworks on and get framerates like you do with hairworks off.
> 
> Anyways, I'm very curious of your clocks so I can get a better idea of your comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by the way, thanks for doing the comparison. I've been very curious to see real world, real people comparisons.


Yeah they are stock,but MSAA and TXAA eats alot of frames. If I turn those off the framerate is 110-120+.


----------



## hwoverclkd

finally...i'll join in when custom boards are out


----------



## majin662

ups says Tuesday. the excitement builds


----------



## jdstock76

I take it that it's confirmed that the TitanX blocks will work on the 980 ti?


----------



## ErraticDK

Sure it is







it's already on the compability list on ekwb.com


----------



## pompss

Ok guys pretty much no much difference between Titan x And gtx 980 ti.
The impressive thing is that the gtx 980 ti on air perfomance are like the titan x on water oc max on both.
Also the titan x its flashed with a mod bios the gtx 980 ti not.
Huge hit for the titan X

titan x oc max water
3d mark score total 17768.
Graphics score 21595



gtx 980 ti oc max air
3d mark total score 17538
Graphics 20429


----------



## jezzer

titan X blocks fit 980 Ti?


----------



## ErraticDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> titan X blocks fit 980 Ti?


Yes it does







it's also on the compability list on ekwb.com


----------



## ErraticDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Ok guys pretty much no much difference between Titan x And gtx 980 ti.
> The impressive thing is that the gtx 980 ti on air perfomance are like the titan x on water oc max on both.
> Also the titan x its flashed with a mod bios the gtx 980 ti not.
> Huge hit for the titan X
> 
> titan x oc max water
> 3d mark score total 17768.
> Graphics score 21595]
> 
> gtx 980 ti oc max air
> 3d mark total score 17538
> Graphics 20429


Wow... Just wow. Can't wait to get mine now, insta watercool!!


----------



## Rickles

I am really excited to see how mine does tonight...

Pompss what temps were you getting?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Ok guys pretty much no much difference between Titan x And gtx 980 ti.
> The impressive thing is that the gtx 980 ti on air perfomance are like the titan x on water oc max on both.
> Also the titan x its flashed with a mod bios the gtx 980 ti not.
> Huge hit for the titan X
> 
> titan x oc max water
> 3d mark score total 17768.
> Graphics score 21595
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gtx 980 ti oc max air
> 3d mark total score 17538
> Graphics 20429
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks for that









may i ask if you used PX and how much you adjusted the volts.


----------



## Sheyster

Still no BIOS available to upload from anyone?


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Still no BIOS available to upload from anyone?


Are you looking for a stock BIOS uploaded? I'll be happy to do that whenever mine show up.

If you're looking for a modded one, I'm an incompetent baffoon and you don't want me anywhere near that!


----------



## Alexke1988

Hi Guys!

I will be joining the 980Ti club soon. I just sold my 980GTX and currently I am running an 680...
I want to watercool my 980Ti with an EK Waterblock.

The problem is at least in Europe , that the availability of 980Ti's is really bad...

EVGA has a realy long order time and I know they dont mind custom coolers.

My Reference 980GTX and STRIX version had a dreaded anti tamper sticker on one of the screws of the heatsink.

Can you guys confirm if the sticker is on the ASUS , MSI or Gigabyte version?

this is an example 

thanks in advance!


----------



## GlowingBurrito

UPS just dropped it off! At the neighbor's house


----------



## Desolutional

Fill out the form to set yourself apart from _cretins_ that don't own this amazing card.

And we will _ask that moderators remove all troll post._

Isn't that kind of... ironic? Anyway I'll be owning this card soon, still waiting for UK stores to get stock.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I am really excited to see how mine does tonight...
> 
> Pompss what temps were you getting?


oc 1515 mhz and 1814 mem
i get 50c -55c avg and max i hit 65c fan at 100%


----------



## Swolern

Please post your guys max OC with voltage reading via AB or PX. Interested how the avg max OC compares to the Titan.

Damn Pompss, that is too close!! What was your TX clocks there?


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> oc 1515 mhz and 1814 mem
> i get 50c -55c avg and max i hit 65c fan at 100%


With stock cooler? Thats pretty nice.

Does it throttle down when OCing to max boost +-1400 and stock fan/pwr/temp setting?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Fill out the form to set yourself apart from cretins that don't own this amazing card.
> 
> And we will ask that moderators remove all troll post.
> 
> Isn't that kind of... ironic? Anyway I'll be owning this card soon, still waiting for UK stores to get stock.


It is slightly ironic, however at no point in time do I want this thread to get locked because someone out there thinks that this card is a bad purchase and has an axe to grind with people that have actually purchased the card.

Also looks like my super old version of Gpu-Z needs updated.


----------



## Desolutional

Ah no of course not, it's a helluva card but I need to wait for AMD to announce pricing on their "fastest GPU on the planet" (what a load of s***) - if it's low enough it might drive the price of a 980ti down (highly unlikely). Don't have to call 'em cretins though ヾ(´･ ･｀｡)ノ”


----------



## darealist

Do you guys hear coil whine?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ah no of course not, it's a helluva card but I need to wait for AMD to announce pricing on their "fastest GPU on the planet" (what a load of s***) - if it's low enough it might drive the price of a 980ti down (highly unlikely). Don't have to call 'em cretins though ヾ(´･ ･｀｡)ノ"


I changed it to those, we'll all have a mutual unspoken understanding of what it really means.

<That also was a joke>

No coil whine on mine but drivers still downloading.. 300 KBps


----------



## Remij

As a SLI Titan X owner, I just wanna say hello, and WELCOME BROTHERS


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darealist*
> 
> Do you guys hear coil whine?


I just played some GTA:V and didn't hear any coil whine. Max boost on mine, according to Precision X, was 1316.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uberbob102000*
> 
> Are you looking for a stock BIOS uploaded? I'll be happy to do that whenever mine show up.
> 
> If you're looking for a modded one, I'm an incompetent baffoon and you don't want me anywhere near that!


Looking for stock, EVGA SC, EVGA SC+ and Hydro Copper.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> I just played some GTA:V and didn't hear any coil whine. Max boost on mine, according to Precision X, was 1316.


Any chance I can get a copy of your BIOS dude?







You can PM it or post it here, if you'd be so kind.


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Any chance I can get a copy of your BIOS dude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can PM it or post it here, if you'd be so kind.


Is there another program I can use to extract it? Nvflash maybe? GPUz is telling me that BIOS reading isn't supported on this device.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> Is there another program I can use to extract it? Nvflash maybe? GPUz is telling me that BIOS reading isn't supported on this device.


From a command prompt:

nvflash --save filename.rom










Oh, you might wanna use the nvflash from the Titan thread, click on the BIOS link in my Sig and go to the first post in the thread.


----------



## Tom Brohanks

I'm about to nerd rage. Can't find this in stores. Microcenter keeps telling me it's coming but it never shows up.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> Is there another program I can use to extract it? Nvflash maybe? GPUz is telling me that BIOS reading isn't supported on this device.


You can use this link to get the right nvflash:

http://www.overclock.net/attachments/30484

Command is:

nvflash -- save biosname.rom


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> From a command prompt:
> 
> nvflash --save filename.rom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you might wanna use the nvflash from the Titan thread, click on the BIOS link in my Sig and go to the first post in the thread.


Rename to .rom

980tiSC.doc 225k .doc file


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> UPS just dropped it off! At the neighbor's house


Awesome!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> oc 1515 mhz and 1814 mem
> i get 50c -55c avg and max i hit 65c fan at 100%


Can you post your OC settings? Were you using PX?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> It is slightly ironic, however at no point in time do I want this thread to get locked because someone out there thinks that this card is a bad purchase and has an axe to grind with people that have actually purchased the card.
> 
> Also looks like my super old version of Gpu-Z needs updated.


^ true since all the other threads are getting locked.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> As a SLI Titan X owner, I just wanna say hello, and WELCOME BROTHERS


----------



## chef1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> Rename to .rom
> 
> 980tiSC.doc 225k .doc file


Thank's a lot. As I see you can bring up the volt to 1250 mV via any OC tool, is that right?

How far did the Titans go. Are they going to 1275 via bios mod as the 980s or is there any hardware limit?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GlowingBurrito*
> 
> Rename to .rom
> 
> 980tiSC.doc 225k .doc file


Thank you!


----------



## Rickles

Made it through at 1490 mhz core (1500 crashed me) and I think what would be called 8000 mhz mem. Highest temp was 66c but that was at 100% fan speed.

My max VDDC was 1.2370 V

Currently playing D3 with +250 MHz core and +500 mem with no extra voltage and power target at 110%... I am in love!


----------



## Sheyster

Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target:

- Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
- 350W default power target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%

Use this BIOS if you want to avoid throttling. For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club.









Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.

*Last but not least: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK.*

980Ti-SC-425.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Sheyster

Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target AND 1.281v when under load:

- Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
- 350W default power target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%
- *1.281v under load*

*THIS BIOS IS INTENDED FOR WATERCOOLING/BENCHING USE.* Not recommended if you're on the stock air cooler.

Use PX or AB to dial in your +core and power target percentage. There is no need to adjust the voltage.

For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club. thumb.gif

Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.

*Last but not least: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK.*

980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## tkrushing

Stock bios from Evga 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0+. Rename to .rom

980TiSCACX2.0.doc 225k .doc file


----------



## looniam

is there an echo in here?









nice job sheyster.

btw, have you ever adjusted the fan profile in mbt?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> is there an echo in here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice job sheyster.
> 
> btw, have you ever adjusted the fan profile in mbt?


I've been rolling with a fixed fan speed of 60% with my T-X. The feature is there and labeled "experimental". I have not messed around with it so far.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkrushing*
> 
> Stock bios from Evga 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0+. Rename to .rom
> 
> 980TiSCACX2.0.doc 225k .doc file


This BIOS is identical to the reference cooler 980 Ti SC BIOS, except for the fan curve.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target:
> 
> - Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
> - 350W default power target at 100%
> - 425W max power target at 121%
> 
> Use this BIOS if you want to avoid throttling. For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.
> 
> *Last but not least: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK.*
> 
> 980Ti-SC-425.zip 152k .zip file


Whooo thanks man thats what i was waiting









It's Good to use for the zotac reference gtx 980 ti ??


----------



## chef1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target AND 1.281v when under load:
> 
> - *1.281v under load*
> 
> ...
> ...


So am I right, that the reference PCB of the 980 Ti is the same as the once from the Titan X's, there is no voltage lock on hardware side? I can remember, that some custom PCB's from the normal 980 were locked (EVGA 980 FTW).


----------



## blado

Ordered an MSI reference 980 TI. Should be here Thursday or Friday. Can't wait to see what it can do.


----------



## tkrushing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> This BIOS is identical to the reference cooler 980 Ti SC BIOS, except for the fan curve.


Got ya. Didn't know


----------



## RedM00N

Feels like the titan x launch again for me. Though this time I wont have a card right away








Ill be joining (for folding purposes) though it will be pretty late. Expect to be with my card around November









Looking forward to the overclocking results.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Where's the benches with 1.281v?


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Whooo thanks man thats what i was waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Good to use for the zotac reference gtx 980 ti ??


It should be good. I have an Nvidia Titan X and I've flashed it with EVGA's bios before (higher boost/higher power target) with no issues. Just be sure to have some cooling on that card. The VRM's may get toasty when pumping high volts in there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Where's the benches with 1.281v?


Exactly. Need benches please folks


----------



## pphx459

Yes! Ordered two of these this morning from Nvidia to replace my titan blacks.

How long does it take for Nvidia to move the order to shipping? I still haven't seen anything from them aside from order confirmation.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Whooo thanks man thats what i was waiting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Good to use for the zotac reference gtx 980 ti ??


Yes, it should work with any reference 980 Ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chef1702*
> 
> So am I right, that the reference PCB of the 980 Ti is the same as the once from the Titan X's, there is no voltage lock on hardware side? I can remember, that some custom PCB's from the normal 980 were locked (EVGA 980 FTW).


Reference cards are probably limited to 1.274v.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Yes! Ordered two of these this morning from Nvidia to replace my titan blacks.
> 
> How long does it take for Nvidia to move the order to shipping? I still haven't seen anything from them aside from order confirmation.


Check the titan x thread think it was common on release at Nvidia for them to be slow. Don't hold me to that though


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target AND 1.281v when under load:
> 
> - Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
> - 350W default power target at 100%
> - 425W max power target at 121%
> - *1.281v under load*
> 
> *THIS BIOS IS INTENDED FOR WATERCOOLING/BENCHING USE.* Not recommended if you're on the stock air cooler.
> 
> Use PX or AB to dial in your +core and power target percentage. There is no need to adjust the voltage.
> 
> For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club. thumb.gif
> 
> Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.
> 
> *Last but not least: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK.*
> 
> 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip 152k .zip file


nice, thankyou!


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> Check the titan x thread think it was common on release at Nvidia for them to be slow. Don't hold me to that though


haha, at this moment a day seems like an eternity.

Not going to play witcher anymore until they come. With everything turned on ultra (cept for long distance foliage), running 40-50fps with the blacks.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> How long does it take for Nvidia to move the order to shipping? I still haven't seen anything from them aside from order confirmation.


Took them about a day for me with my Titan X order, after the confirmation. Hopefully you'll have the cards before the week is over, depending on your delivery speed


----------



## hax0red

I don't see the need for this card, my GTX 970 wit VVassive 0C keeps up with these no problem.

Seriously I am a bit pissed. Had 2 debit cards and some funds in Paypal so I decided to buy newegg gift cards and order the Asus 980 Ti that was in stock for a little bit earlier tonight. Hours later still looking at "order verification". The Asus 980 Ti went out of stock of course and customer service could do nothing to speed things up or lock in the GPU for me even if I paid for 90% then and there. What really sucks is putting your "eggs" into one basket by buying the gift cards at newegg when you aren't sure if they will have more in stock again before Amazon, Nvidia ect.

So what are you Titan/980Ti guys getting for clocks with a waterblock and modded bios?

Now I'm off to post my MSI 970 for sale. Maybe I'll get a GPU to replace it or maybe I'll just spend the money on something cooler. Hard to live with myself spending $650 just to run 4k lol.


----------



## pphx459

alrite signs are looking good. order went from submission to confirmation tonight, hopefully they ship tomorrow!


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> I don't see the need for this card, my GTX 970 wit VVassive 0C keeps up with these no problem.
> 
> Seriously I am a bit pissed. Had 2 debit cards and some funds in Paypal so I decided to buy newegg gift cards and order the Asus 980 Ti that was in stock for a little bit earlier tonight. Hours later still looking at "order verification". The Asus 980 Ti went out of stock of course and customer service could do nothing to speed things up or lock in the GPU for me even if I paid for 90% then and there. What really sucks is putting your "eggs" into one basket by buying the gift cards at newegg when you aren't sure if they will have more in stock again before Amazon, Nvidia ect.
> 
> So what are you Titan/980Ti guys getting for clocks with a waterblock and modded bios?
> 
> Now I'm off to post my MSI 970 for sale. Maybe I'll get a GPU to replace it or maybe I'll just spend the money on something cooler. Hard to live with myself spending $650 just to run 4k lol.


If you dont see a need for it then you really don't need it. Want is another thing altogether though. For me i had 2 970's and even then it was barely able to do 3440x1440 with med/high settings so getting 2 980 ti's is a better solution for me at least. I was originally going to pull the trigger on two titan x hydrocoppers but since this came out it was easier on the wallet. I could go triple sli 980 for the price of 2 titan x's

In terms of modded bios and watercooling, not many people who purchased them have gotten them yet so it will happen in due time.


----------



## pompss

Guys how to read the original bios ??
the new version the gpu z seems not able to read it


----------



## gooface

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4996215

My first run on my stock overclocked SC+ ACX 2.0+ Backplate

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4443370

What I got max overclock on my 780

62% difference.

Never got above 74C running the test. The fan profile is pretty nice how the fans don't run unless the card is really being stressed.

EDIT:

Having it run at +50 on the GPU right now, +100 had my driver fail on me... (so +154 since it has a Factory OC) GPUz reports 1340 when under boost.


----------



## dVeLoPe

add me to the club purchased a PNY reference version for 675$ will be here tommorow and once the asus strix or posiden come out im selling/returning and getting that in SLI!


----------



## trippinonprozac

Ordered a SC+ ACX cooled card! Cant wait for it to ship. Will be getting a second when stock comes available! Sooo excited!


----------



## carlhil2

Where the benches at? some 2xsli vs 3xsli 980's, 4k Valley, etc..


----------



## looniam

some of you guy may want to go here:
Fire Strike Extreme Top 30
and make those titan x owners nervous!









as i keep asking myself get sc+ or wait for classy. . .please make it hard waiting for the classy!


----------



## carlhil2

First custom pcb under $750 is getting snatched up...


----------



## trippinonprozac

is it worth getting a Classy with these though?? I am not sure you will really get much more out of them as I dont see power limits being the issue.


----------



## carlhil2

Out of all of my 980's, the Classifieds gave me my highest OC's/bench scores..all on air..they both honestly were beasts..


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Out of all of my 980's, the Classifieds gave me my highest OC's/bench scores..all on air..they both honestly were beasts..


Is the price jump worth the slightly extra overclockability though? Especially for SLI rigs?


----------



## fisher6

So I will be in NY next week and was thinking to visit Microcenter (or any other place?). For 1440p, I'm not sure if I should pick up a second GTX 970 for SLI or a GTX 980 Ti and sell the 970 I already have (with en EK) block).


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> So I will be in NY next week and was thinking to visit Microcenter (or any other place?). For 1440p, I'm not sure if I should pick up a second GTX 970 for SLI or a GTX 980 Ti and sell the 970 I already have (with en EK) block).


If u can sell your 770 for 200? u can buy the 980 ti for 650-200 = 450. If u buy an extra 770 it is like what? 300 at least? I would go for 150$ more and take the 980 ti.

Its one card, better resell value over 1 or 2 years and probably as fast as 770 sli if not faster


----------



## Hl86

I really want 3, but there is no reason to buy that. What a dilemma.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I really want 3, but there is no reason to buy that. What a dilemma.


Scaling with 3 offers far less gains than 2 way scaling,









Get a sound card instead.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Is the price jump worth the slightly extra overclockability though? Especially for SLI rigs?


Both did over 1600 on air, I wasn't mad..got me some good HOF numbers...I had a couple of reference 980's that OC'ed well also, so...


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> If u can sell your 770 for 200? u can buy the 980 ti for 650-200 = 450. If u buy an extra 770 it is like what? 300 at least? I would go for 150$ more and take the 980 ti.
> 
> Its one card, better resell value over 1 or 2 years and probably as fast as 770 sli if not faster


I take it you mean the 970







. I can sell mine for 320 USD easy I think since it's relatively expensive here in Norway. Also, for the price of the 980 Ti in the US you can barely get a 980 here so I would be saving around 2500 NOK just by buying a Ti from the US.

EDIT: only issue is that I would need to get a block for the Ti and a backplate.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Is the price jump worth the slightly extra overclockability though? Especially for SLI rigs?


If the 980 ti classy would give at least 150mhz over reference, I think that's worth the extra $$ (for me) than it would if it were a gm204 980 classy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> So I will be in NY next week and was thinking to visit Microcenter (or any other place?). For 1440p, I'm not sure if I should pick up a second GTX 970 for SLI or a GTX 980 Ti and sell the 970 I already have (with en EK) block).


I would sell 970. There are about 4 microcenter around the city...or cross the Hudson and head to mc at new jersey for lesser tax (~5% less). Then again, you'd probably save only ~$15 (with toll/gas deducted already) for a ~$700 worth of equipment.


----------



## Ragnarok05

Would a Cooler Master Silent Pro 700W PSU be good enough for this card?

I currently have two 670s in SLI and have no issues.


----------



## ErraticDK

You can always do a calculation here

http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp


----------



## ErraticDK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragnarok05*
> 
> Would a Cooler Master Silent Pro 700W PSU be good enough for this card?
> 
> I currently have two 670s in SLI and have no issues.


Yes it will be enough!


----------



## Ragnarok05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErraticDK*
> 
> Yes it will be enough!


Awesome! Hopefully gonna get one when I get my tax return.

Pretty keen to be able to eatup any game thrown at me!


----------



## Ghoxt

Debating helping my brother buy 980 Ti's. He keeps talking of stealing my rig "Only for a Weekend" to play Witcher 3. I have officially threatened to kill him. Brotherly love of course.









OT:

I Love my SLI Titan X's under water. I run them close to 1500Mhz 24/7 on the stock bios, but may customize the Bios and tune/test when I have a weekend free.

The same EK blocks fit the reference 980's i see from EK's configurator.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Debating helping my brother buy 980 Ti's. He keeps talking of stealing my rig "Only for a Weekend" to play Love my SLI Titan's under water. *I run them close to 1500Mhz 24/7 on the stock bios*, but may customize the Bios and tune/test when I have a weekend free.


At a minimum you should run the GM200-425 BIOS to increase your power limits. Link is in my sig.


----------



## Boyd

All stores are out of stock. Where would you guys recommend to purchase the 980 Ti from? matter of fact, I am curious to where you purchase YOUR GTX 980 Ti from?


----------



## Krazee

I got mine on NewEgg


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> All stores are out of stock. Where would you guys recommend to purchase the 980 Ti from? matter of fact, I am curious to where you purchase YOUR GTX 980 Ti from?


Here is a good way to find who has the 980 Ti in stock, you can setup alerts via email, etc. as well: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/

Amazon has a couple of eVGA versions in stock(the 4992 and 4995), but holy smokes are they gouging(+$220, close to Titan X prices, I *hope* no one pays that, kinda besides the point for 980 Ti)! I assumed this was from 3rd party sellers, but nope, ships from and sold by Amazon :/.


----------



## craftyhack

Nvidia has them in stock, just showed up: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/geforce-gtx-980-ti/buy-gpu


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I got mine on NewEgg


same. just set up alerts and then drive yourself mad lol


----------



## WerePug

A couple of my local retailers (East EU) have the reference ASUS card listed for the price of 900 euro. The cheapest ref card I could find was 700 euro (Gigabyte). It's quite bizzare, because some of them offer both of these cards. Any reason why the ASUS ref card would be priced so high? Seems more like an error or miscommunication.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> All stores are out of stock. Where would you guys recommend to purchase the 980 Ti from? matter of fact, I am curious to where you purchase YOUR GTX 980 Ti from?


I bought mine from EVGA directly so as not to have to pay taxes.

Edit: Scheduled to be here tomorrow. Tried contacting UPS to switch drop off to the location across the street from me. They can't, so I have an email into EVGA.


----------



## MonarchX

What is the average OC on these cards, the non-blower ones, like EVGA SC?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> What is the average OC on these cards, the non-blower ones, like EVGA SC?


My blower card has no problem running at 1400 mhz and staying at 60c. Granted I'm only playing WoW, CS:GO, and D3 at the moment...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> My blower card has no problem running at 1400 mhz and staying at 60c. Granted I'm only playing WoW, CS:GO, and D3 at the moment...


Run Furmark or Heaven 4.0 (for 1 hour) and report back.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> At a minimum you should run the GM200-425 BIOS to increase your power limits. Link is in my sig.


Anyway to save the gtx 980 ti bios i have?
Gpuz doesnt work


----------



## Arizonian

Right on, was waiting on this, our resident GPU editor Staryoshi gave this club the *[Official]* status.









Enjoy your beastly GPU's gentlemen and ladies.


----------



## jdstock76

On the wait list for an EVGA backplate. Doh!!!!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Right on, was waiting on this, our resident GPU editor Staryoshi gave this club the *[Official]* status.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your beastly GPU's gentlemen and ladies.


WOOOHOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Anyway to save the gtx 980 ti bios i have?
> Gpuz doesnt work


Use the nvflash tool posted in the Titan-X owner's thread.

The command is:

nvflash --save biosname.rom


----------



## looniam

has anyone gotten a card from amazon?

always out of stock, but looking at reviews there is some price gouging?

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YDAYOK0/?tag=nisa-20

yeah i am eyeballing the SC+ while trying to wait for the classy or strix.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Use the nvflash tool posted in the Titan-X owner's thread.
> 
> The command is:
> 
> nvflash -- save biosname.rom


thanks.

Gtx 980 ti on water max oc
With the new bios i was able to get 1560mhz on 3d mark 4k firestrike on water

score 5068

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7214543

Titan x oc max on water

Score 5186

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7202215

gettin generic vga with 3d mark on with gtx 980 ti since the bios its from evga.

Pretty much no big difference in 4k performance.


----------



## craftyhack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> has anyone gotten a card from amazon?
> 
> always out of stock, but looking at reviews there is some price gouging?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00YDAYOK0/?tag=nisa-20
> 
> yeah i am eyeballing the SC+ while trying to wait for the classy or strix.


They were selling it for $909, and the item said "only 11 left, more on the way" ealier today (maybe they had more than that, but 11 is the highest I saw). I certainly hope that people didn't by them at that price, that is just crazy.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> oc 1515 mhz and 1814 mem
> i get 50c -55c avg and max i hit 65c fan at 100%


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Gtx 980 ti on water max oc
> With the new bios i was able to get 1560mhz on 3d mark 4k firestrike on water


you got 45mhz just increasing the core clock - no voltage adjustment?

hey - thats not bad at all for no "tweaking"









yeah i know air/water but i don't think that air temp hurt you.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you got 45mhz just increasing the core clock - no voltage adjustment?
> 
> hey - thats not bad at all for no "tweaking"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i know air/water but i don't think that air temp hurt you.


i think voltage was 1.276v.
If there will be tool voltage for this card then we could push it further.

i will try the water bios soon


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> Gtx 980 ti on water max oc
> With the new bios i was able to get 1560mhz on 3d mark 4k firestrike on water
> 
> score 5068
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7214543
> 
> Titan x oc max on water
> 
> Score 5186
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7202215
> 
> gettin generic vga with 3d mark on with gtx 980 ti since the bios its from evga.
> 
> Pretty much no big difference in 4k performance.


Yeah, your graphics score for both cards are very close, and your Titan X has a little bump in ram speed over the Ti also, nice. those cards are beasts..


----------



## trippinonprozac

Im keen to see some more results with these cards using the custom bios that was put up earlier!


----------



## theMillen

arrrgg.... newegg why do you do this to me.... notice they have an evga reference in stock... decided to see about preferred account... accepted... ordered... whyyyyy, oh whyyyy! oh well... was fun while it lasted 980, lol. now how to sneak into rig without fiance noticing >.< Getting married next saturday, hopefully she doesn't notice before


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> arrrgg.... newegg why do you do this to me.... notice they have an evga reference in stock... decided to see about preferred account... accepted... ordered... whyyyyy, oh whyyyy! oh well... was fun while it lasted 980, lol. now how to sneak into rig without fiance noticing >.< Getting married next saturday, hopefully she doesn't notice before


I finally was able to order my second evga card just now too. Finally after days of refreshing, setting up notifications and searching the order went through


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Also just snagged one from Newegg! They were super fast with my turnaround.

Going to have to grab the second one next week. Ordered a block for that guy already though.

Anyone know if the batman code is a Steam code? If so I'd rather get a refund on my GMG order.


----------



## trippinonprozac

I have ordered a Titan X Nickel block with nickel backplate. Ill order a second card in the next couple of weeks but really want to see what 1 card can do at 1440p on games like TW3.


----------



## pompss

The gtx 980 ti its the way to go at least until the x390 comes out.
Pretty much no reason to get a titan x over the gtx 980 Ti since even at 4k the performance are pretty much the same.
When the x390 will be released im pretty sure we wanna be able to buy two gtx 980 ti much cheaper then now


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> The gtx 980 ti its the way to go at least until the x390 comes out.
> Pretty much no reason to get a titan x over the gtx 980 Ti since even at 4k the performance are pretty much the same.
> When the x390 will be released im pretty sure we wanna be able to buy two gtx 980 ti for $1000 on ebayor at least i hope so.


I thought the latest news was the 390x was slower than the Ti?


----------



## un1b4ll

SC+ is installed and running! Any requests?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5003387


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I thought the latest news was the 390x was slower than the Ti?


That was a rumor. I think will be faster !!!
Amd cannot made a so huge mistake after all this waiting.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> i think it will be faster !!!
> I dont think Amd made a so huge mistake after all this waiting.
> If so its will be a huge flop !!!


You would think so. I hope they price it slightly below the Ti and its slightly faster than the TX.

That would be the best case for consumers.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> SC+ is installed and running! Any requests?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5003387


Is yours an ACX? If so, what are your temps like?


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Also just snagged one from Newegg! They were super fast with my turnaround.
> 
> Going to have to grab the second one next week. Ordered a block for that guy already though.
> 
> Anyone know if the batman code is a Steam code? If so I'd rather get a refund on my GMG order.


Steam code activated trough Nvidia.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un1b4ll*
> 
> SC+ is installed and running! Any requests?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5003387


upload the bios if @Shyster doesn't have it








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Use the nvflash tool posted in the Titan-X owner's thread.
> 
> The command is:
> 
> nvflash --save biosname.rom


^ like so.


----------



## nexxusty

I so wanted one of these.

Enjoy them everyone! In Canada they are going for $869.99, and the 980 ACX 2.0 (Price hasn't budged, once I saw the price of the 980 Ti I knew there wouldn't be a significant price drop on the 980 non Ti, if any at all!) for $659.99.

I can easily sell my 980 here on Kijiji or RedFlagDeals for $600. I haven't used it very much, still have the box and all accessories & it clocks to 1530mhz stable (on Air) so I'm sure I'd get $600 for it.... but there is the problem. With Canadian tax (13%) $869.99 is $983 total.

A difference of $383.... Ugh..... No one in their right mind would pay $380 for the difference a 980 Ti brings. In my situation anyway (1080p). I'll be on 1080p for awhile for two reasons, first one is this 1080p monitor is a 144hz G-sync panel (AOC G2460PG) so I can't just replace it with anything (Once you go G-Sync and 144hz you don't go back, trust me) and the second being it's going to be awhile until a single card can do 4K well and I want the upgrade to 4K from 1080p to seem like more of an upgrade. 1440p to 4K will seem like much less of an upgrade.

Anyway, enjoy those cards guys!


----------



## Flying Donkey

Anyone manage to buy one off of nvidia's store? I managed to earlier today and it immediately charged my paypal. All I got was an order confirmation and 8 hours later no notice of shipment or anything. The store is absolutely atrocious and CS is not replying... Kinda worried here.


----------



## dVeLoPe

ran a quick firestrike extreme on my card today stock reference PNY version

+ 199 in msi afterburner = 1414 max boost clock
@ 80% fan max temp = 59c with a 75F ambient

8871 graphics score on single 980ti


----------



## gasoau

Purchased one last night. Upgraded from 7970 crossfire. I was hesitant about getting one.

Better fps. Compared to the 7970's on my 144hz monitor this is silky smooth


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+extreme+preset/version+1.0/1+gpu

according to that my score of 7754 beat out #1 on the list by 344 points.

im still using my 4ghz first gen i5-760 cpu with 1600mhz ddr3 at the moment what gives???


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896728

3dmark11 extreme settings @ 190core = x7613


----------



## theMillen

grrr spoke too soon >.< apparently there was a security issue, and was put on a hold and i cancelled cleared it, then went to reorder earlier... and sold out >.< shouldve kept quiet  took 10 minutes after i posted to sell out q.q


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896728
> 
> 3dmark11 extreme settings @ 190core = x7613


Beats my 980 by about 900 points and it was OC'd.


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896857

x8138 @ + 205 core / + 400 mem


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flying Donkey*
> 
> Anyone manage to buy one off of nvidia's store? I managed to earlier today and it immediately charged my paypal. All I got was an order confirmation and 8 hours later no notice of shipment or anything. The store is absolutely atrocious and CS is not replying... Kinda worried here.


i ordered mine from nvidia on sunday evening. They didnt send any email out till the next day. Just be patient. Buuuut, expect it to take about a week if you didnt order any fast shipping methods.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896857
> 
> x8138 @ + 205 core / + 400 mem


That is pretty good. Which card did you get? Reference? or an aftermarket one


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> That is pretty good. Which card did you get? Reference? or an aftermarket one


reference PNY asic quality 73.5% on air will be returning the card for a refund to newegg when the strix comes out


----------



## majin662

dangit. now that I ordered the card the upgrade bug bit me and I upgraded more. cpu.mobo. and a new ssd. why you do that to me OCN?


----------



## dVeLoPe

i cant wait for the weekend when i setup my x99 rampage v extreme with 16gb gskill ddr4 3k and a 5820k with this should be top 10 remember my ''overall score'' is severly gimped due to my cpu

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896929

X8160 total score

GRAPHICS SCORE = 8501 ....

ok so like im SUPER EXCITED RIGHT NOW might make top 10 for sure!

according to the hall of fame right now rank # 1

GRAPHIC SCORE IS = 10,808 from a TITAN X @ 1645 core / 2k mem

my score is 2,307 points less then the current world record

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896955

OVERALL = X8173
GFX SCORE = 8529

overclocked to

+ 210 core = 1450 max boost @ 1.237v
+ 500 mem = 2k memory


----------



## Rickles

Ok, for sure this reference blower is quite loud.

Too much stuff to do currently to put it under water though...


----------



## Arkheios

Got the card on my doorstep and will pick it up later.

I'll update this post with photos later. I'm still waiting for the TItan X block and backplate for it from EKWB though...

Edit:


----------



## EDGERRIES

Got my two stock Msi 980ti's,









Will run some tests vs 980 sli Oc.

20150605_112007.jpg 3665k .jpg file


GpuZ ID : 9pycx

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/9pycx/

Please Add me to the group


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Ok, for sure this reference blower is quite loud.
> 
> Too much stuff to do currently to put it under water though...


Wow ya! I just did a run on Firestrike and got such a fright. Setup a custom fan profile and its perfect now. Blowers are cooler than my Gaming edition(non-blowers) 980s in sli by about 4- 6 degrees C.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Wow ya! I just did a run on Firestrike and got such a fright. Setup a custom fan profile and its perfect now. Blowers are cooler than my Gaming edition(non-blowers) 980s in sli by about 4- 6 degrees C.


How good is it at cooling at max speed though? Can you test the temps for me? Noise doesn't bother me, I just need to see how powerful the cooling is in case I decide to SLI and OC at the same time.


----------



## Exolaris

Is it worth waiting for non reference models to SLI these?


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> How good is it at cooling at max speed though? Can you test the temps for me? Noise doesn't bother me, I just need to see how powerful the cooling is in case I decide to SLI and OC at the same time.


Ok, I benched 3 different runs of fire strike ultra. All stock bios and voltage. Temps reached a max 65 C and an average 59 C. Ambient was 20 C.

Started Plus 50+ then plus 120 then plus 170 on the core till I got to boost of 1305 mhz and mem +200. No problems with temps so far or oc. Stopping there for now









This is with 2 complete vanilla 980tis again on stock bios and voltage. All ocs seem stable so far.

Fire Strike Ultra =

*Gtx 980s Sli @ 1450mhz mem +200mhz mem = 6278
*

*Gtx 980tis Sli @ 1100mhz + 200mhz mem = 7118*

*Gtx 980tis Sli @ 1250 mhz + 200mhz mem = 7448*


----------



## KnockingDoor

Hi guys,

May i ask. How has your Ti been with the stock cooler?

I am asking this as I was searching through my local forums and came across this guy saying this he highly recommend against getting the 980ti with the stock cooler as it runs hot and near the throttle limit or something like that. What are your thoughts on it?
As I am thinking of getting the reference cooler as I will be building around an M-ITX case that that would be the best/only option for it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Ok, I benched 3 different runs of fire strike ultra. All stock bios and voltage. Temps reached a max 65 C and an average 59 C. Ambient was 20 C.
> 
> Started Plus 50+ then plus 120 then plus 170 on the core till I got to boost of 1305 mhz and mem +200. No problems with temps so far or oc. Stopping there for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with 2 complete vanilla 980tis again on stock bios and voltage. All ocs seem stable so far.
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra =
> 
> *Gtx 980s Sli @ 1450mhz mem +200mhz mem = 6278
> *
> 
> *Gtx 980tis Sli @ 1100mhz + 200mhz mem = 7118*
> 
> *Gtx 980tis Sli @ 1250 mhz + 200mhz mem = 7448*


Thank you! Looks like I'm going to be getting myself some ref. 980 Tis then, at least when they come in stock in the UK.









Them 980 Tis in a similar case to mine too, so airflow should be no problem.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Thank you! Looks like I'm going to be getting myself some ref. 980 Tis then, at least when they come in stock in the UK.


Yeah I just went from gaming edition 980s to blower 980 ti's and im glad I did


----------



## Conspiracy

man i cant wait to get mine. i waited too long by just a day and its sold out like everywhere. i was going to grab a super clocked on EVGA but it sold out like within hours


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> man i cant wait to get mine. i waited too long by just a day and its sold out like everywhere. i was going to grab a super clocked on EVGA but it sold out like within hours


Yeah I got a call this morning saying my local Pc shop had 3. I grabbed 2, the last 1 immediately went up by 200$ about 2 mins after I purchased.

Drove Straight there and grabbed them. Weird that South Africa managed to get them in so quickly


----------



## bodine1231

Can someone with 980ti SLI try going to Novigrad Square in Witcher 3 during the daytime and check their frames and gpu usage for me? With my 980 ti SLI's I'm getting 40fps with 60% gpu usage on both cards,it only happens in this area. Out in the field and in other towns/cities I'm getting 80fps with max gpu usage. This is at 1440p with everything maxed (hairworks on,ultra foliage,etc.). There are alot of NPC's (kids running around,firebreathers,jugglers,etc.) so maybe this part puts a strain on the cpu? Its just weird that this section gets such low gpu usage.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodine1231*
> 
> Can someone with 980ti SLI try going to Novigrad Square in Witcher 3 during the daytime and check their frames and gpu usage for me? With my 980 ti SLI's I'm getting 40fps with 60% gpu usage on both cards,it only happens in this area. Out in the field and in other towns/cities I'm getting 80fps with max gpu usage. This is at 1440p with everything maxed (hairworks on,ultra foliage,etc.). There are alot of NPC's (kids running around,firebreathers,jugglers,etc.) so maybe this part puts a strain on the cpu? Its just weird that this section gets such low gpu usage.


Ok yeah I used DSR 1527p. I got mins of 55 fps and average around 60, max 65. Full square at mid-day.

Have you checked the normal causes: Adaptive power in control panel - change to full power mode?

My Cards are also oced from stock to 1250+ core. doubt that would make that much of a difference.

My temp limit on msi afterburner was 54 for some reason after updating so changed that, make sure its not throttling.


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnockingDoor*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> May i ask. How has your Ti been with the stock cooler?
> 
> I am asking this as I was searching through my local forums and came across this guy saying this he highly recommend against getting the 980ti with the stock cooler as it runs hot and near the throttle limit or something like that. What are your thoughts on it?
> As I am thinking of getting the reference cooler as I will be building around an M-ITX case that that would be the best/only option for it.


As long as you are giving it cool air it should be good. Stock settings places it in the 60c+ which is very good. You probably want a blower anyways so you don't dump the air back into your case.


----------



## bodine1231

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Ok yeah I used DSR 1527p. I got mins of 55 fps and average around 60, max 65. Full square at mid-day.
> 
> Have you checked the normal causes: Adaptive power in control panel - change to full power mode?
> 
> My Cards are also oced from stock to 1250+ core. doubt that would make that much of a difference.
> 
> My temp limit on msi afterburner was 54 for some reason after updating so changed that, make sure its not throttling.


I'll double check when I get home. Its only that one part though,the rest of the game runs fine. Make sure the little parade (firebreather,jugglers,lots of kids) or whatever is going on as it adds alot more NPC's. Also GTA V with everything maxed runs in the 80's as well with full gpu usage.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bodine1231*
> 
> I'll double check when I get home. Its only that one part though,the rest of the game runs fine. Make sure the little parade (firebreather,jugglers,lots of kids) or whatever is going on as it adds alot more NPC's. Also GTA V with everything maxed runs in the 80's as well with full gpu usage.


Hmm weird I just tried 4k Dsr same settings and get averages of 50 fps in Novigrad square at the same time, so must just be the game not liking something. Strange.


----------



## KnockingDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> As long as you are giving it cool air it should be good. Stock settings places it in the 60c+ which is very good. You probably want a blower anyways so you don't dump the air back into your case.


Thanks! Will be getting it tomorrow if I can find it instock locally!


----------



## Rondik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnockingDoor*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> May i ask. How has your Ti been with the stock cooler?
> 
> I am asking this as I was searching through my local forums and came across this guy saying this he highly recommend against getting the 980ti with the stock cooler as it runs hot and near the throttle limit or something like that. What are your thoughts on it?
> As I am thinking of getting the reference cooler as I will be building around an M-ITX case that that would be the best/only option for it.


I have a evga gtx 980 ti SC with stock cooler. No complaints here, I do not have a large case. So far the past 2 days I have been pushing it playing GTA5 with every setting to the max, and my GPU temp at full load is roughly 70 degrees, with gpu usage at 97-100%, though I notice my fans speeds do hit 90-96% in order to get the temp down. I did change the fan curve to be more aggressive then the default. If you worried about overclocking then stock cooler might not be so good to get that far, I am not 100% sure, but at this point I have no desire to overclock since it runs anything I throw at it.

Is it loud? Yeah at 100% it is loud, but not any louder then the standing fan I have in my room to help keep me cool, with that on I hear nothing, on top of of that playing any game with headphones I hear nothing.

All in all I am happy with it and huge step up from 680 2 gb card.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Thank you! Looks like I'm going to be getting myself some ref. 980 Tis then, at least when they come in stock in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Them 980 Tis in a similar case to mine too, so airflow should be no problem.


Yeah I'm using the 1st and 3rd pci E slot for that extra gap


----------



## Rickles

The noise level of the stock cooler can get pretty loud, I haven't really been playing games that would tax it however. I've got a move coming up so I am not going to fiddle with it too much, but I think I'll end up rigging my h60 block/pump up to it and making a bracket for a fan at some point.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> man i cant wait to get mine. i waited too long by just a day and its sold out like everywhere. i was going to grab a super clocked on EVGA but it sold out like within hours


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

GO GO GO GOOOOO

managed to get mine


----------



## WerePug

Anyone found how high the voltage on the ref cards can go?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> 
> 
> Made it through at 1490 mhz core (1500 crashed me) and I think what would be called 8000 mhz mem. Highest temp was 66c but that was at 100% fan speed.
> 
> My max VDDC was 1.2370 V
> 
> Currently playing D3 with +250 MHz core and +500 mem with no extra voltage and power target at 110%... I am in love!


Highest I could get GPU-Z to read was 1.2370


----------



## gooface

I find it crazy that I still cant max AC: Unity on this card at 1080p and get 60fps...


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I find it crazy that I still cant max AC: Unity on this card at 1080p and get 60fps...


what are you getting? thats kinda disappointing


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> what are you getting? thats kinda disappointing


Maxed out with TXAA (not MSAA which really kills my FPS) I get like high 40's to mid 50's mostly, sometimes I get 60, but usually hangs around the mid to lower 50's.

Doesn't make any logical sense with the amount of pop-in the game has, and it looks all washed out honestly.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Maxed out with TXAA (not MSAA which really kills my FPS) I get like high 40's to mid 50's mostly, sometimes I get 60, but usually hangs around the mid to lower 50's.
> 
> Doesn't make any logical sense with the amount of pop-in the game has, and it looks all washed out honestly.


I've never played any AC video game, but I know I always hear poor port when any of them are talked about..


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I've never played any AC video game, but I know I always hear poor port when any of them are talked about..


Yeah, it really screams it when arguably the best GPU out there cant max it out at 1080p and get a near stable 60fps.. I dont understand what is so taxing on the game, the outside visuals arent anything to call home about...


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> 
> GO GO GO GOOOOO
> 
> managed to get mine


Still in stock. There's also this, $10 less


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> Yeah, it really screams it when arguably the best GPU out there cant max it out at 1080p and get a near stable 60fps.. I dont understand what is so taxing on the game, the outside visuals arent anything to call home about...


At 1080 most games are no sweat for it. I'd chalk it up to being poorly optimized.


----------



## jdstock76

Woot!!!! My card has arrived. Should I go home sick?

*cough *cough


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Woot!!!! My card has arrived. Should I go home sick?
> 
> *cough *cough


Undoubtedly, don't want to spread that crud around.

I was off sick yesterday, and slept for 22 hours in a sinus medication induced slumber akin to a snorlax.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Undoubtedly, don't want to spread that crud around.
> 
> I was off sick yesterday, and slept for 22 hours in a sinus medication induced slumber akin to a snorlax.


so is your sinus medication an 'nvidia' brand?


----------



## OPsyduck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I find it crazy that I still cant max AC: Unity on this card at 1080p and get 60fps...


What is your cpu? I find it strange that you can't get 60 fps because on this page it looks like you should get 74.4 fps.


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so is your sinus medication an 'nvidia' brand?


No, that's the VIRUS!


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OPsyduck*
> 
> What is your cpu? I find it strange that you can't get 60 fps because on this page it looks like you should get 74.4 fps.


5820K running at 4ghz.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Undoubtedly, don't want to spread that crud around.
> 
> I was off sick yesterday, and slept for 22 hours in a sinus medication induced slumber akin to a snorlax.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so is your sinus medication an 'nvidia' brand?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> No, that's the VIRUS!


This is terrible what I have. Must ..... goooo ..... hooooommmmeeeeeee


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> so is your sinus medication an 'nvidia' brand?


No literally all I managed to do yesterday was watch the newest Godzilla and sleep.









Gotta find my impeller for my h60, I took it out to use it for just a block, but now I need it to try it out as a pumper.


----------



## Conspiracy

you should have zero problems with that sig rig


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Add me!!


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi there. If for 2 questions.
First should i buy a card with refrencedesign (evgs sc) or should i wait vor some custom pcb?

For those who hav an 980 ti ... what waterblocks did u use/ the titan x blocks should fit on refrence desined pcb is that correct?

Thx so far


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi there. Of for 2 questions.
> First should i buy a card with refrencedesign (evgs sc) or should i wait vor some custom pcb?
> 
> For those who hav an 980 ti ... what waterblock did u use the titan x blocks should fit on regrence desined pcb is that correct?
> 
> Thx so far


If you are watercooling, definitely go for reference, you gonna wait forever for WB to support non-reference boards. In fact, you can already buy WB for 980ti - it's the same layout as Titan X, so any reference Titan X wb will fit 980ti.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> I have ordered a Titan X Nickel block with nickel backplate. Ill order a second card in the next couple of weeks but really want to see what 1 card can do at 1440p on games like TW3.


Can you post a pic of this setup when you get it? I think the nickel block and backplate looks awesome! I want to see it in a rig though.


----------



## MonarchX

Man I am SO itching to buy GTX 980 Ti right now, but I want MSI Lightning edition, which is to come out in 2 months or so. I hate being torn apart like this. I want an excellent overclocker (1500Mhz+), a card with custom VRM chips (+ excellent VRM chips cooling), superior voltage controls, very good custom cooling, and of course I want to look GOOD. MSI GeForce GTX 980 Ti Lightning will hopefully bring all that to be table, but will cost $750 at least I think. Until then, I will just visit this thread, drool, envy GTX 980 Ti owners, and hype myself for MSI Lightning!

*How is GTA V running @ 1080p with this card and 4x MSAA?* On my overclocked GTX 980, I used 4x MSAA (not TXAA and no FXAA), then maxed out everything (even Advanced Graphics sliders), except for Grass (set to High) and Post-Processing (set to Very High) and I was able to get 55-60fps constantly and consistently about 85% of the time, but during sunny day-time, my FPS could plummet down to 40-45fps in some scenarios, which ruined the smoothness factor for me. *Do you think GTX 980 Ti with a good overclock will let me have 60fps at ALL times (including sunny day-time, where my FPS went down to 40-45fps) using the same settings?* I could care less for setting Grass to Very High or Ultra. Ultra Post-processing set to Ultra looks identical when it is set to Very High, but performance @ Very High is much better, which is why I would keep Very High setting, not Ultra, for Post-Processing, even with GTX 980 Ti + good OC.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anzial*
> 
> If you are watercooling, definitely go for reference, you gonna wait forever for WB to support non-reference boards. In fact, you can already buy WB for 980ti - it's the same layout as Titan X, so any reference Titan X wb will fit 980ti.


Thx are the evga hydo versions regrence desin....i hav a 480 hc than a palit 780 ekwb edition....the availability in germany is terrible... so im thinking of buying a refrence aircooled and add a ekwb...and flash a evga sc or hc bios ....


----------



## Rickles

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Add me!!






You can add yourself in the first post. I'll make the link bigger.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Roger that =)


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi
> Thx are the evga hydo versions regrence desin....


Definitely
Quote:


> the availability in germany is terrible... so im thinking of buying a refrence aircooled and add a ekwb...and flash a evga sc or hc bios ....


My plan exactly


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi there. If for 2 questions.
> First should i buy a card with refrencedesign (evgs sc) or should i wait vor some custom pcb?
> 
> For those who hav an 980 ti ... what waterblocks did u use/ the titan x blocks should fit on refrence desined pcb is that correct?
> 
> Thx so far


EK cancelled production of the 980 ti block and is using the Titan X block as the official 980 ti block since it'd be identical outside of the engraving.


----------



## Macnemarion

I reallllly want one of these cards, but I am not prepared to pay the asking price just yet. When AMD releases their new GPU line should we expect to see a price drop if performance is comparable?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macnemarion*
> 
> I reallllly want one of these cards, but I am not prepared to pay the asking price just yet. When AMD releases their new GPU line should we expect to see a price drop if performance is comparable?


at this price point i doubt there will a significant shift


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Macnemarion*
> 
> I reallllly want one of these cards, but I am not prepared to pay the asking price just yet. When AMD releases their new GPU line should we expect to see a price drop if performance is comparable?


I think you would maybe be looking at $10-20 shift, which would likely take place in the form of a mail in rebate. Nvidia releasing new cards seems to be the biggest influence on their prices.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> you should have zero problems with that sig rig


Keyword.... "SHOULD"


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> EK cancelled production of the 980 ti block and is using the Titan X block as the official 980 ti block since it'd be identical outside of the engraving.


Oh? I thought there were actually specific blocks coming. I hope the non-ref designs are still going to be supported


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Oh? I thought there were actually specific blocks coming. I hope the non-ref designs are still going to be supported


Here's the post: http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/10730#post_23983607

I'm sure they'll still make blocks for the custom offerings, no doubt.

Oh he mentions those here: http://www.overclock.net/t/993624/ek-club/10730#post_23983655


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Seems like my card hits TDP rather quickly with even a little voltage.. A quick game of Dying Light @1440P.


----------



## Desolutional

You flashed the custom vBIOS?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Nope. And need a proper loop :/

Oh well, on air the card is pretty decent but the blower cooler noise is a little much.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Nope. And need a proper loop :/
> 
> Oh well, on air the card is pretty decent but the blower cooler noise is a little much.


You can increase the blower to 100% too?


----------



## kingduqc

Anyone has the AMP! Extream from zotac? Never bought from them so..


----------



## Jasonbla20

Just installed my 980 ti


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Just installed my 980 ti


apparently before getting any furniture too









I kid


----------



## anotheraznguy

Christmas must of came early, but i definitely got the bug again.



I had to just test them out in my current rig.



So, havent done anything yet other then just do a quick run of heaven. Just to make sure everything was working fine and dandy. Apparently, the gpu's didnt turn on their fan speed up at all or i should say not enough. so i had to manually crank up the fan speeds which was weird. Since i am going water i am not too concerned about this.



Without touching anything the GPU boosted up to 1189 mhz and 1752.8 mhz in gpu-z


----------



## blado

My MSI 980 ti reference model came in today. Managed to overclock it to ~ 1300 core clock already. I know this card is capable of doing much more, but I went for a super easy clock before I go any higher. Reference cooler is loud, but tolerable. It's not as annoying as my old stock 212 evo cooler, at least.

My 980 really wasn't a match for 1440p anymore, so it's nice to have a card that can really handle the resolution.


----------



## craftyhack

980 Ti just hit #1 on x1 FS Ultra leaderboard with score of 6139(every other top 10 card is currently Titan X)... a Galax card at Computex the OC show, still googling to find out if reference or not, but I am thinking not. GPU Core clock 1780 Mhz/GPU Memory clock 2038 Mhz.

I am really interested in how the 980Ti OCs with custom BIOS given I only currently game at 3440x1440p, am still in my return windows for Titan X, don't need to last long as I am almost certainly getting Pascal, and wouldn't mind that $350 back!

http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+ultra+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Highest I could get GPU-Z to read was 1.2370


and you have me beat on core im at + 210core / + 580mem but 215 is crashing in games (runs benchs) @ 1.237v waiting for modded bios

also has anyone taken apart the card to chance thermal paste was it worth it?? considering it but i have to buy gelic gc extreme as i heard its better then mx4


----------



## theMillen

woot, so my EVGA Ref SC just shipped... sucks newegg doesnt do any type of weekend shipping even with overnight... it's like cmon cheapo's youre using fed ex, they provide saturday delivery for a couple bucks more over overnight! arggg gonna be a long weeekeennnnddd lol already have a buyer for my 980 acx sc so that makes the fiance happy (in turn making me happy)


----------



## Conspiracy

got the email that EVGA has non-ref SC cards in stock but i have to wait and pay my bills so im missing this round of stock. nice to know that they sold out yesterday and got more today which means they might probably have plenty in actuality so i dont have to feel bad for impulse buying haha


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> got the email that EVGA has non-ref SC cards in stock but i have to wait and pay my bills so im missing this round of stock. nice to know that they sold out yesterday and got more today which means they might probably have plenty in actuality so i dont have to feel bad for impulse buying haha


yeah stock so far feels much better than when 980 came out, having a chopped down titan core probably means easier to have more availability but thats just me speculating, im pissed the ACX came in stock a couple hours ago @ egg when i had to settle for ref this morning but oh well itll prolly go under CLC anyways either with my current kraken/h105 setup or the official titan x one evga provides


----------



## naved777

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ back in stock








Ordered mine
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR


----------



## Net1Raven

Add me to the list


----------



## looniam

i saw it before in stock on EVGA site and had to close that tab before buying.

waiting for custom card . waiting for custom cards . .waiting for . . .


----------



## jdstock76

Oh ya!


----------



## jdstock76

WOW!!!!!!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896588


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9900371


The First one the 980 is OC'd the second is the 980ti stock with the 3770K OC'd to 4.4Ghz. Can't wait to get the X99 up and running.









GPU-Z:
Core 1303
Mem 1752
Temp 67 deg
VDDC 1.1990


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR superclocked ACX2.0

i have 3 in cart as of right now in stock I am not buying just helping anyone who wants one still.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> WOW!!!!!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9896588
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9900371
> 
> 
> The First one the 980 is OC'd the second is the 980ti stock with the 3770K OC'd to 4.4Ghz. Can't wait to get the X99 up and running.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU-Z:
> Core 1303
> Mem 1752
> Temp 67 deg
> VDDC 1.1990


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/9900371/3dm11/9900415

here is a compare to my 980ti heavily oc to 1400ish my overall score is about 100 points more but im on an outdated rig x99 inc

if you look at the GFX test 1-4 you will see the overclocked provides about 5fps more and about 10% score increase
although i just noticed your running the '' S '' version of the benchmark and im sure what the difference is if any on that.


----------



## gildadan

Just got the 980ti superclocked today and got it installed. What a difference!. Coming from a pair of 4gb gtx 670sc cards it is phenomenal. Better performance than both combined and quieter and uses less power. I tried 1261 but even with another 15mv it was not stable. Would crash quickly. May see what it will do later on for now am happy with the below.

8285 firestrike extreme
14732 firestrike
4479 firestrike ultra

boost clock 1465
base clock 1251
memory 1838
voltage +24 mv

edit: had wrong value for memory.


----------



## barsh90

Any benchmarks on the 980 gtx ti SC to show the increase performance over the reference one?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/9900371/3dm11/9900415
> 
> here is a compare to my 980ti heavily oc to 1400ish my overall score is about 100 points more but im on an outdated rig x99 inc
> 
> if you look at the GFX test 1-4 you will see the overclocked provides about 5fps more and about 10% score increase
> although i just noticed your running the '' S '' version of the benchmark and im sure what the difference is if any on that.


Huh! That is weird. Your graphics test beats the snot out of mine. LoL!


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> I find it crazy that I still cant max AC: Unity on this card at 1080p and get 60fps...


I can can't even get 60 at 1440p maxed out with 2 heavily OC 980. The game has a ****ty optimization, blame ubisoft for it.


----------



## jdstock76

Here's a mild OC:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9900433

Weird that 3D Mark shows the card as not recognized. Hmmm


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quick run at 1500mhz / 7.5ghz @1.21 volts 75% fan speed.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5009530


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Quick run at 1500mhz / 7.5ghz @1.21 volts 75% fan speed.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5009530


Nice!


----------



## Toan

Got my EK blocks/backplates in today







Just waiting on the actual cards now.


----------



## bern43

Mine should be coming in a few days. Retiring the 780 sli. Still not sure whether I should spring for another one. Once you factor in blocks/backplates, it quickly gets expensive. Anyone else moving from a 780 sli setup to just one of these?


----------



## Baasha

Worth waiting for the Classifieds if staying on air?

Need these GPUs for my other rig...


----------



## jdstock76

Final Fantasy 14 Benchmark if anyone is interested:

980 SC 13603

980ti SC 17292

Edit: I'm mostly impressed with the increased performance using less voltage and power consumption. Sweet cards indeed.


----------



## majin662

Is it Tuesday yet gosh. ......


----------



## digitalforce

Got my EVGA SC+ with Backplate

I am attaching the BIOS. Can someone add some voltage and power to this sucker? I know it's got more potential









evga980tisc.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## vulcan78

Does anyone know if the NZXT Kraken G10 is compatible with this card?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> Got my EVGA SC+ with Backplate
> 
> I am attaching the BIOS. Can someone add some voltage and power to this sucker? I know it's got more potential
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evga980tisc.zip 152k .zip file


Can you provide max temps with auto fan settings and also with fixed % Any coil whine?


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Can you provide max temps with auto fan settings and also with fixed % Any coil whine?


With a slight OC, on auto fan, the card is almost silent, I hover between 76-80C. On 100% fan, it sounds like a jet engine but it hovers around 60C.

(These are full load, in Witcher 3)


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> With a slight OC, on auto fan, the card is almost silent, I hover between 76-80C. On 100% fan, it sounds like a jet engine but it hovers around 60C.
> 
> (These are full load, in Witcher 3)


Thanks - what % gives you best balance of noise and temp?


----------



## naved777

anyone got Batman Arkham Knight coupon with purchase of 980ti from EVGA.com ?


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Thanks - what % gives you best balance of noise and temp?


I'm really liking 60% -- It's quite quiet and keeps the temps around 66C!


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> anyone got Batman Arkham Knight coupon with purchase of 980ti from EVGA.com ?


You have to register the card and THEN you can collect your card. BOO!!!!


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Does anyone know if the NZXT Kraken G10 is compatible with this card?


+1 to this question, i would think it is. and i have a h90 and g10 on my 980 already wondering if i shoudl throw it under "water" right away when i get it (since i have to disassemble the thing since my 980 is going to a friend same day anyways)


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> +1 to this question, i would think it is. and i have a h90 and g10 on my 980 already wondering if i shoudl throw it under "water" right away when i get it (since i have to disassemble the thing since my 980 is going to a friend same day anyways)


Just curious why you'd even need water cooling on this card. At 60% fan speed the SC+ or even an EVGA Hybrid is uber cool without all the hassle.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> Just curious why you'd even need water cooling on this card. At 60% fan speed the SC+ or even an EVGA Hybrid is uber cool without all the hassle.


even at 60% its quite loud dB wise, it keeps the woman happy, and either youve learned or will learn, happy SO is a happy you


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> even at 60% its quite loud dB wise, it keeps the woman happy, and either youve learned or will learn, happy SO is a happy you


Ha ha! I understand.

Still waiting for my Gigabyte G1... EVGA just hasn't impressed me much with the last few series of cards.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> and you have me beat on core im at + 210core / + 580mem but 215 is crashing in games (runs benchs) @ 1.237v waiting for modded bios
> 
> also has anyone taken apart the card to chance thermal paste was it worth it?? considering it but i have to buy gelic gc extreme as i heard its better then mx4




What i noticed is the cooler that touches the gpu is very rough and not very smooth,


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> +1 to this question, i would think it is. and i have a h90 and g10 on my 980 already wondering if i shoudl throw it under "water" right away when i get it (since i have to disassemble the thing since my 980 is going to a friend same day anyways)


Similar situation here, I've a pair of 780 Ti with G10's:






It's compatible with the Titan X, I'm willing to be it is, just seeing if anyone has done it yet. Looked on the web couldn't find anything.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> Just curious why you'd even need water cooling on this card. At 60% fan speed the SC+ or even an EVGA Hybrid is uber cool without all the hassle.


Well the saving grace of the NZXT G10 is that it is forward compatible, and that I wouldn't need to pay EVGA another $100 for basically, identically, the same thing with a different name (Hybrid). See video above, there's your "Hybrid", which could theoretically be done for $75. ($50 for Corsair H55 + $25 for G10). Difference being that the G10 can be removed from an existing card, such as a 780 Ti, 970, 980 etc. and placed on a new card, say a Titan X, 980 Ti, AMD 390X whereas I don't believe the "Hybrid" kit's are universal in design.

The big advantage over aftermarket coolers, i.e. ACX, Classified, DCU2/3 etc. is that, unlike dumping 300-700W of heat into your case the AIO's push it out of the case. The heat generated by my 780 Ti's with the now replaced ACX coolers was INSANE. Primary was hitting 85C whereas normally in single card config. primary wouldn't get above 70-75C with an overclock.

I don't know about you but the reference Nvidia coolers, in order to keep the temps down below 75C, need to run at 100% RPM with an aggressive fan curve and I hear that they can be pretty loud. So there is the noise and also the reference coolers may be inadequate if you want to overclock your card, say 1400MHz on the core or so, temps get up into the mid-to-high 80's on the Titan X overclocked so I'm assuming it's a similar story with 980 Ti. Noise and heat or dumping heat into your case, no thank-you I'd go with water-blocks or AIO's and quietly push that heat out of the case, keeping all the other components cool, and enjoy about 30-35C lower temps even with the AIO and 40-45C lower temps full water-block.

If I were to get the 980 Ti I'd probably have to pick up two for SLI as I'm already 25% faster, overclock for overclock, with 780 Ti SLI (see signature, overclocked single 980 Ti topping out around 20k GPU Firestrike being pushed by a 5960) so the only benefit to going from 780 Ti SLI to single 980 Ti would be a vast improvement in performance in those one or two holdout games that have poor-to-non-existent SLI support, i.e. Titanfall, Planetside 2 etc.) But even those I'm averaging 100 FPS with a single 780 Ti at 2560x1440 (ROG Swift). So really, there is no real reason to upgrade. The 980 Ti is enticing, but I think I'm going to wait for Pascal 1080 Ti Classified, which should hit late 2016, and will likely be 100% faster than 980 Ti for the same amount of money. By then Occulus Rift may be out and or I may step up to a 4K monitor, especially if they manage to get the refresh rate up to 120-144Hz....


----------



## anotheraznguy

Vulcan78,

http://support.nzxt.com/hc/en-us/articles/202479944-What-is-the-G10-compatible-with-

Since the NZXT g10 is compatible w/ the Titan X, there will be no issues fitting the G10 on the 980 ti. Considering Full cover blocks from the titan x are compatible w/ reference 980ti


----------



## carlhil2

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite G1 up for pre-order...


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10440897&PID=3891137&SID=rewrite G1 up for pre-order...


WOW only 689$ NICE price i would totally be all over this if it wasnt for the Lightning being announced recently. So now its between that and the Strix/Posieden for me.

on another note

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5014091/fs/4411403

comparing my crappy 980ti reference @ + 180 core / 450 mem

to a titanX on LN2 by KPE running at 1875 mhz their is a difference of

FireStrike 1.1

40.85 FPS in graphics test 1
23.77 FPS in graphics test 2

kingpins run is ranked # 3 in the world by the way


----------



## tigger1612

Have 2 reference cards under water running at 1490/8Ghz at 1.24v. 1505mhz core just barely doesn't make it through benchmarks. Lasts a while b4 crashing. Px shows I'm hitting the power limit so once I flash these, there should be more left. Firestrike gfx score almost 37k.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Would it be worth doing Sli GTX980ti's on a 4790k/Maximus VII Hero seeing it will only run at 8x8?


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Would it be worth doing Sli GTX980ti's on a 4790k/Maximus VII Hero seeing it will only run at 8x8?


Pcie 3.0 8x = Pcie 2.0 16x

Even with Pcie 2.0 8x the difference isn't noticeable. So yes, worth it.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> Pcie 3.0 8x = Pcie 2.0 16x
> 
> Even with Pcie 2.0 8x the difference isn't noticeable. So yes, worth it.


Cool thanks for that.
I was tossing up getting a x99 5930k setup and getting an extra GTX980 (already got 1 GTX980 Gaming G1) or keeping the 4790k system and getting 2 GTX980ti's.
Will be driving one of those Acer Predators [email protected]


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cool thanks for that.
> I was tossing up getting a x99 5930k setup with 1 GTX980ti or keeping the 4790k system and getting 2 GTX980ti's.
> Will be driving one of those Acer Predators [email protected]


If your main use for the PC is gaming, then you should keep the 4790K because it has more single-core/thread performance, which is good for gaming.
However, if you render lots of images and/or gaming footage; if you are a daily streamer on Twich; if you are an audiovisual professional, then X99 platform is better.


----------



## GigaChip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cool thanks for that.
> I was tossing up getting a x99 5930k setup and getting an extra GTX980 (already got 1 GTX980 Gaming G1) or keeping the 4790k system and getting 2 GTX980ti's.
> Will be driving one of those Acer Predators [email protected]


You will get the most value if you spend the money on two 980Tis


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cool thanks for that.
> I was tossing up getting a x99 5930k setup with 1 GTX980ti or keeping the 4790k system and getting 2 GTX980ti's.
> Will be driving one of those Acer Predators [email protected]


No point getting a 5930K. Save some cash and go for a 5820K, and spend the rest of the cash on a better GPU (for other people planning on buying into X99 with a budget in mind).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> If your main use for the PC is gaming, then you should keep the 4790K because it has more single-core/thread performance, which is good for gaming.
> However, if you render lots of images and/or gaming footage; if you are a daily streamer on Twich; if you are an audiovisual professional, then X99 platform is better.


Or if you want to future proof, or are buying a rig for the first time, the X99 is a much better option for the future. If you're already on normal Haswell, there's no point upgrading for the next few years anyway.


----------



## Johnny Rook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> WOW only 689$ NICE price i would totally be all over this if it wasnt for the Lightning being announced recently. So now its between that and the Strix/Posieden for me.


In Europe, GPU prices are usually higher than in the EUA because of taxes and this time around - GTX 980Ti - things are getting ridiculous:

http://www.kuantokusta.pt/search?q=GTX+980Ti


Can't wait for the 16th to arrive...


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Will be driving one of those Acer Predators [email protected]


You mean the Acer XB270HU!? Love mine!


----------



## Sprkd1

Is the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+ worth it over the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (+Backplate)? I've been told that they both probably boost to the same clock speeds even though the specs on EVGA's website state the Classified boosts higher than the Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+? Is this true? Is the cooling identical between the two? I won't be applying my own overclocking to the card so I want the one that will "auto boost" to the highest clocks.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Is the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+ worth it over the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (+Backplate)? I've been told that they both probably boost to the same clock speeds even though the specs on EVGA's website state the Classified boosts higher than the Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+? Is this true? Is the cooling identical between the two? I won't be applying my own overclocking to the card so I want the one that will "auto boost" to the highest clocks.


Classified isn't out yet so it tough to accurately say how it would perform in terms of temperature.

Unless you're going to overclock/overvolt and put it under water, classified isn't worth it. Should be easy to tweak the bios if you need a few mhz added

I have custom water loop and would pick classified over regular acx any day


----------



## digitalforce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Is the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+ worth it over the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (+Backplate)? I've been told that they both probably boost to the same clock speeds even though the specs on EVGA's website state the Classified boosts higher than the Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+? Is this true? Is the cooling identical between the two? I won't be applying my own overclocking to the card so I want the one that will "auto boost" to the highest clocks.


Personally, I wouldn't support EVGA on any of this cards again this release. The ACX 2.0 cooler is "ok" at best. Their voltage stays low crippling overclocking potential. Also, on 100% fan, it sounds like a 290x.

If history repeats itself, I would take an MSI Gaming or Gigabyte G1 ANY DAY over the blasted EVGA. Even the overpriced Classified and KINGPIN garbage.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gildadan*
> 
> Just got the 980ti superclocked today and got it installed. What a difference!. Coming from a pair of 4gb gtx 670sc cards it is phenomenal. Better performance than both combined and quieter and uses less power. I tried 1261 but even with another 15mv it was not stable. Would crash quickly. May see what it will do later on for now am happy with the below.
> 
> 8285 firestrike extreme
> 14732 firestrike
> 4479 firestrike ultra
> 
> boost clock 1465
> base clock 1251
> memory 1194
> voltage +24 mv


If you are on the stock cooler you have to turn the fan up to 100%, just find some ear plugs.


----------



## chef1702

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't support EVGA on any of this cards again this release. The ACX 2.0 cooler is "ok" at best. Their voltage stays low crippling overclocking potential. Also, on 100% fan, it sounds like a 290x.
> 
> If history repeats itself, I would take an MSI Gaming or Gigabyte G1 ANY DAY over the blasted EVGA. Even the overpriced Classified and KINGPIN garbage.


It's everybodys personal experience. I had two EVGA cards in the past (570, 670) and went for the 980 to gigabyte (G1 Gaming) because of the 2 x 8 Pin connectors and the higher power limit. In the end the card overclocks like ****. Can't get it stable at 1500 Core, no matter how much voltage (up to 1281 in bios mod). So I will never buy any card from gigabyte again. On there website they say, that the chips are sorted. It doesn't matter if this is true or not, but I don't need to buy a card for nearly 600 euro with that much promises given on there site and then the card is crap. Whats the point of an overclocker card which doesn't overclock well. Every standard pcb could handle 1500 core with slightly more power on every connector. Next is an 980 TI SC+ from EVGA...


----------



## totocannavaro

Zotac 980ti Ref.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> With a slight OC, on auto fan, the card is almost silent, I hover between 76-80C. On 100% fan, it sounds like a jet engine but it hovers around 60C.
> 
> (These are full load, in Witcher 3)


I can indeed confirm at full load and performance fan mode it does sound like a jet engine. Never above 60 deg thou.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Would it be worth doing Sli GTX980ti's on a 4790k/Maximus VII Hero seeing it will only run at 8x8?


Yes if you're using 4k absolutely.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny Rook*
> 
> If your main use for the PC is gaming, then you should keep the 4790K because it has more single-core/thread performance, which is good for gaming.
> However, if you render lots of images and/or gaming footage; if you are a daily streamer on Twich; if you are an audiovisual professional, then X99 platform is better.


4790K has better single thread performance compared to the 5820K. But over all the 5820K is the better CPU. Honestly for any type of SLI support I would jump to the 5930K.

However I do love the 5820K so far. I haven't ran any benchmarks yet but I can feel the difference. X99's are beast mode compared to my old IB.


----------



## gildadan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> If you are on the stock cooler you have to turn the fan up to 100%, just find some ear plugs.


oh yeah I always set a pretty agressive fan profile. Currently it is set for 100% at 50c on up. I hate heat. My 670's I put a modded bios on it to get the 100% fan speed back. Mostly I play with headphones so I don't notice it. Debating starting my chiller again and putting it under water though.


----------



## khemist

https://imageshack.com/i/paqkyiX9j

Just got mine.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> https://imageshack.com/i/paqkyiX9j
> 
> Just got mine.


Woot!

3D Mark 11 Extreme I managed X8300ish. Can't seem to break into the X9000's. Grrrr


----------



## Rondik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I can indeed confirm at full load and performance fan mode it does sound like a jet engine. Never above 60 deg thou.


Not sure how you guys keep it at 60 degrees. my evga SC with no other additional overclocks even with fans at 100% I hit high 60's to low 70' for example in crysis 3. If i use aggresive fan profile I get high 70's


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Vulcan78,
> 
> http://support.nzxt.com/hc/en-us/articles/202479944-What-is-the-G10-compatible-with-
> 
> Since the NZXT g10 is compatible w/ the Titan X, there will be no issues fitting the G10 on the 980 ti. Considering Full cover blocks from the titan x are compatible w/ reference 980ti


Thanks, that's what I thought.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chef1702*
> 
> .
> It's everybodys personal experience. I had two EVGA cards in the past (570, 670) and went for the 980 to gigabyte (G1 Gaming) because of the 2 x 8 Pin connectors and the higher power limit. In the end the card overclocks like ****. Can't get it stable at 1500 Core, no matter how much voltage (up to 1281 in bios mod). So I will never buy any card from gigabyte again. On there website they say, that the chips are sorted. It doesn't matter if this is true or not, but I don't need to buy a card for nearly 600 euro with that much promises given on there site and then the card is crap. Whats the point of an overclocker card which doesn't overclock well. Every standard pcb could handle 1500 core with slightly more power on every connector. Next is an 980 TI SC+ from EVGA...


It doesn't make a big difference whether the GPU is reference or custom. It will only OC as far as the silicon Gods allow. There are people that purchased EVGA classified's that wouldn't OC farther than what the reference models were hitting, sometimes even worse. I usually buy the custom GPU's because it at least gives me a better shot at higher speeds. Point is, overclocks past stock speeds for reference/custom GPU's aren't guaranteed.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cool thanks for that.
> I was tossing up getting a x99 5930k setup and getting an extra GTX980 (already got 1 GTX980 Gaming G1) or keeping the 4790k system and getting 2 GTX980ti's.
> Will be driving one of those Acer Predators [email protected]


Get the extra 980 G1 Gaming. Seriously though, I'm at the same resolution and only really need my second 780 Ti when I run 3D Vision (60 FPS 3D is 120 FPS 2D as a separate image is rendered for each eye). I would only really consider adding a second 980 if youre going to step up to 4K. Most games a single 780 Ti is sufficient for 2D and 2x 780 Ti SLI is sufficient for 3D. GTA 5 my avg. FPS is 110 with both cards, which does look absolutely amazing, but if your taste doesn't require 120 FPS one 980 should be sufficient.

2x 980 G1 Gaming should be about 40-50% faster than a single 980 Ti, all for only $500 or so more. The advantage of 980 Ti though would be better single card performance for those few hold-out games that have poor to non-existent SLI support (Planetside 2, Titanfall), DX12.1 support (whenever that arrives, expect games with 12.1 sometime late 2016?), and 6GB should be more than adequate for the next decade.

Other than that, I would wait for Pascal, 1080 Ti on 14-22nm should be 100% faster than 980 Ti and should be out Q4 2016...Buying a new flagship card every to every other year for $700-$1k that is completely obsoleted by 100% by the successor (980 Ti 80% faster than 780 Ti with the same fab size, 28nm) is completely bonkers. But hey, your wallet, your decision to make.

Edit:

And 5930 over 4790 for sure, especially with DX12 and proper multi-threading support (where the extra cores will actually equate to better performance) so close on the horizon.

If it was me, I would just go 5930 / 5960 and keep my single 980 G1 Gaming by itself and overclock the hell out of it and then re-assess the situation with first-wave Pascal which is only 6 months away! Why people are buying the 980 Ti with Pascal only 6 months away is beyond me. Seems like the 780 Ti / 980 dilemma all over again, watch GTX 1080 be as fast or slightly faster than 980 Ti and then improve to 30-40% faster with driver development by 2017 just like a 980 is now 30-40% faster than 780 Ti yet was only 5-10% faster at launch. Everyone is going to be crying all over again, DO YOU EVEN LEARN BRO.


----------



## vulcan78

What's really ****ed up about the 980 Ti, IMHO, is that I am willing to bet, and I mean seriously willing to bet, that Nvidia had the 980 Ti in some shape or form ready to go a year ago at Maxwell's launch and said "no, no, no, we will release a toned down version of the 980 Ti, with 4GB of VRAM, and call that the 980, then, we will release a boutique version next year followed a quarter later by the 980 Ti, this way we maximize profit! No point in releasing the actual state of the art right away, not when we can get the rich kids to pony up twice!"

In fact, I've read quite a few places from reputable sources that the Titan X was exactly this, the Titan X was the original 980 and Nvidia did exactly the above. I really REALLY hope AMD isn't acquired by Nvidia or it's going to be a total nightmare scenario for the consumer. We are already seeing a hint of that as driver quality assurance has all but gone down the toilet with AMD's lack of heat in 2015. Nvidia is getting REALLY lazy as they feel they have no competition.

You guys think Nvidia is wonderful, I think they are the equivalent of Apple or Micro$haft, another greedy corporation who is striving to create a captive market. This is the real downside of a Technocracy, it is extremely un-democratic as unlike creating competing software, i.e. Linux, we the consumers are completely at the mercy of the manufacturer as the technology is so sophisticated that we can't simply go out and create these components in our garages. We are then victim to insane price gouging, i.e. 700% such as Apple's products and where the manufacturer engineers obsolescence into the products, i.e. Maxwell could totally have been on the smaller fab process, 22nm at least, but they say "no, no, no, we will do that in 2016, even though that ability exists right now on our end that's not the way to make money! No, no, no, we will continue releasing components on 28nm, offering incremental performance and efficiency improvement, so that our customers purchase a new GPU every year!, oh we have plenty of rare-earth metals and who gives a damn about the other embodied energy, water and resources in these components, there's profit to be made!"


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What's really ****ed up about the 980 Ti, IMHO, is that I am willing to bet, and I mean seriously willing to bet, that Nvidia had the 980 Ti in some shape or form ready to go a year ago at Maxwell's launch and said "no, no, no, we will release a toned down version of the 980 Ti, with 4GB of VRAM, and call that the 980, then, we will release a boutique version next year followed a quarter later by the 980 Ti, this way we maximize profit! No point in releasing the actual state of the art right away, not when we can get the rich kids to pony up twice!"
> 
> In fact, I've read quite a few places from reputable sources that the Titan X was exactly this, the Titan X was the original 980 and Nvidia did exactly the above. I really REALLY hope AMD isn't acquired by Nvidia or it's going to be a total nightmare scenario for the consumer. We are already seeing a hint of that as driver quality assurance has all but gone down the toilet with AMD's lack of heat in 2015. Nvidia is getting REALLY lazy as they feel they have no competition.
> 
> You guys think Nvidia is wonderful, I think they are the equivalent of Apple or Micro$haft, another greedy corporation who is striving to create a captive market. This is the real downside of a Technocracy, it is extremely un-democratic as unlike creating competing software, i.e. Linux, we the consumers are completely at the mercy of the manufacturer as the technology is so sophisticated that we can't simply go out and create these components in our garages. We are then victim to insane price gouging, i.e. 700% such as Apple's products and where the manufacturer engineers obsolescence into the products, i.e. Maxwell could totally have been on the smaller fab process, 22nm at least, but they say "no, no, no, we will do that in 2016, even though that ability exists right now on our end that's not the way to make money! No, no, no, we will continue releasing components on 28nm, offering incremental performance and efficiency improvement, so that our customers purchase a new GPU every year!, oh we have plenty of rare-earth metals and who gives a damn about the other embodied energy, water and resources in these components, there's profit to be made!"


TL;DR

Yes, we know that big companies are manipulative and greedy.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Cool thanks for that.
> I was tossing up getting a x99 5930k setup and getting an extra GTX980 (already got 1 GTX980 Gaming G1) or keeping the 4790k system and getting 2 GTX980ti's.
> Will be driving one of those Acer Predators [email protected]


If you really want to take advantage of 1440p @ 144hz i would recomend a custom pbc 980gtx ti sli set up. I currenly have 980 SLI along with 1440p @ 144hz and i'm upgrading to either 980 gtx ti lightning or strix 3. There is no point in having a 144hz monitor if you are not going to take advantage of the potential it has.


----------



## [seandotcom]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What's really ****ed up about the 980 Ti, IMHO, is that I am willing to bet, and I mean seriously willing to bet, that Nvidia had the 980 Ti in some shape or form ready to go a year ago at Maxwell's launch and said "no, no, no, we will release a toned down version of the 980 Ti, with 4GB of VRAM, and call that the 980, then, we will release a boutique version next year followed a quarter later by the 980 Ti, this way we maximize profit! No point in releasing the actual state of the art right away, not when we can get the rich kids to pony up twice!"
> 
> In fact, I've read quite a few places from reputable sources that the Titan X was exactly this, the Titan X was the original 980 and Nvidia did exactly the above. I really REALLY hope AMD isn't acquired by Nvidia or it's going to be a total nightmare scenario for the consumer. We are already seeing a hint of that as driver quality assurance has all but gone down the toilet with AMD's lack of heat in 2015. Nvidia is getting REALLY lazy as they feel they have no competition.
> 
> You guys think Nvidia is wonderful, I think they are the equivalent of Apple or Micro$haft, another greedy corporation who is striving to create a captive market. This is the real downside of a Technocracy, it is extremely un-democratic as unlike creating competing software, i.e. Linux, we the consumers are completely at the mercy of the manufacturer as the technology is so sophisticated that we can't simply go out and create these components in our garages. We are then victim to insane price gouging, i.e. 700% such as Apple's products and where the manufacturer engineers obsolescence into the products, i.e. Maxwell could totally have been on the smaller fab process, 22nm at least, but they say "no, no, no, we will do that in 2016, even though that ability exists right now on our end that's not the way to make money! No, no, no, we will continue releasing components on 28nm, offering incremental performance and efficiency improvement, so that our customers purchase a new GPU every year!, oh we have plenty of rare-earth metals and who gives a damn about the other embodied energy, water and resources in these components, there's profit to be made!"


who the hell can blame them? this business model clearly is effective.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> Yes, we know that big companies are manipulative and greedy.


Exactly. Pick your poison.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> TL;DR
> 
> Yes, we know that big companies are manipulative and greedy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[seandotcom]*
> 
> who the hell can blame them? this business model clearly is effective.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Exactly. Pick your poison.


What's really crazy is that we've become so accustomed to this that this is just a given, that our entire economy and it's actors are predicated on predatory, unethical behavior, and we continue to accept this to our detriment.

When we purchase a new component or a new phone or whatever every single year we are, in actuality, supporting this insanity. I'm still using a Samsung Galaxy S3, I won't upgrade until I drop it sufficient enough to crack the screen (which I invariably do every other year or so). I'm voting against engineered obsolescence by abstaining from supporting it, I will get 3-5 years out of my hardware irrespective of how alluring the new stuff is.

Nvidia does the above because we support it. If we stop replacing perfectly fine hardware on an annual basis, we are no longer supporting engineered / planned obsolescence.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What's really crazy is that we've become so accustomed to this that this is just a given, that our entire economy and it's actors are predicated on predatory, unethical behavior, and we continue to accept this to our detriment.
> 
> When we purchase a new component or a new phone or whatever every single year we are, in actuality, supporting this insanity. I'm still using a Samsung Galaxy S3, I won't upgrade until I drop it sufficient enough to crack the screen (which I invariably do every other year or so). I'm voting against engineered obsolescence by abstaining from supporting it, I will get 3-5 years out of my hardware irrespective of how alluring the new stuff is.
> 
> Nvidia does the above because we support it. If we stop replacing perfectly fine hardware on an annual basis, we are no longer supporting engineered / planned obsolescence.


I don't mind *upgrading* my video card/phone on a yearly basis.
If you want to keep using your galaxy s3, 780 Ti i that's your choice.









Now, please stay on topic, thank you.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rondik*
> 
> Not sure how you guys keep it at 60 degrees. my evga SC with no other additional overclocks even with fans at 100% I hit high 60's to low 70' for example in crysis 3. If i use aggresive fan profile I get high 70's


I'm currently running open case since I just built an X99 build last night so that may have something to do with it. Once I fix my cm and button it up I'll check temps.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What's really crazy is that we've become so accustomed to this that this is just a given, that our entire economy and it's actors are predicated on predatory, unethical behavior, and we continue to accept this to our detriment.
> 
> When we purchase a new component or a new phone or whatever every single year we are, in actuality, supporting this insanity. I'm still using a Samsung Galaxy S3, I won't upgrade until I drop it sufficient enough to crack the screen (which I invariably do every other year or so). I'm voting against engineered obsolescence by abstaining from supporting it, I will get 3-5 years out of my hardware irrespective of how alluring the new stuff is.
> 
> Nvidia does the above because we support it. If we stop replacing perfectly fine hardware on an annual basis, we are no longer supporting engineered / planned obsolescence.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Exactly. Pick your poison.


*Can we please keep the rants off this thread please? No point in that here. Lets try to stay on topic. Thank you*.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Exactly. Pick your poison.


yeah, business is driven by profits (and granted prices are better with competition).

I assumed buying the titan X I was paying a few hundred more to get it few months earlier, and I am fine with that...(im single best gpu only gamer on 1440 until 4k can be driven with single gpu). Past 3 months I played hundreds of hours of witcher, gta V etc on max settings, hours benching, and loved it. Best $350 I spent in a long time, way better than the several hundred I spent on new water cool fittings. Only way I will ever be able to buy the cheaper version is if they dont make me wait 3 months.

I never understand the complaining, the price and release times are what they are. I would rather just enjoy the new hardware, and this time vicariously in seeing how these new 980ti OC. If OC really well, may have to buy one just to bench (or 390), (since probably 9 more months before another titan comes out).

Speaking of which, when are we going to see some max 3d benches on modded bios on 980ti


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm currently running open case since I just built an X99 build last night so that may have something to do with it. Once I fix my cm and button it up I'll check temps.
> 
> *Can we please keep the rants off this thread please? No point in that here. Lets try to stay on topic. Thank you*.


Oh, what was I ranting about?


----------



## Exolaris

How long does it usually take for nonreference cards to follow?


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rondik*
> 
> Not sure how you guys keep it at 60 degrees. my evga SC with no other additional overclocks even with fans at 100% I hit high 60's to low 70' for example in crysis 3. If i use aggresive fan profile I get high 70's


This. Mine is ~ 75 degrees steady state during gaming.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> This. Mine is ~ 75 degrees steady state during gaming.


They live in Alaska? Here in the UK my GPUs reach 70'C when gaming too. They must have some freezing ambient temperatures...


----------



## Jasonbla20

Anyone else with EVGA 980 Ti SC getting crashes to desktop on stock clocks? Mine has done that three times already since I got it yesterday.


----------



## pompss

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7237891?

1561 mhz core /1900 mhz mem. v 1.285

That the best for right now. Try to push the memory higher

asic 81%

never got a card with a so higher asic.









Voltage tool Need


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7237891?
> 
> 1561 mhz core /1900 mhz mem. v 1.285
> 
> That the best for right now. Try to push the memory higher
> 
> asic 81%
> 
> never got a card with a so higher asic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage tool Need


nice! is that on a modded or stock bios with that volts.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> nice! is that on a modded or stock bios with that volts.


the modded one

titan x
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/6974956?

Gtx 980 ti
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7238039?

I beat my titan x score


----------



## pompss

Total score 5158

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7238122?

Increased another 100 points by increasing mem clocks.

Best oc
1561 mhz core / 1923 mhz mem.

Cant wait to get a voltage tool


----------



## bigporl

Ordered mine last week with Scan. EVGA 980ti SC hopefully will be in stock next week. Will get a block for it few weeks later when iv sold my GTX 780 SC and water block.


----------



## Hl86

Whats the temp of these beauties in sli and how is the noise level.


----------



## khemist

Just testing mine out on firestrike.

3DMark Score 16938

Graphics Score 20796

Physics Score 13448

Combined Score 8461

4790k @ 4.8

980ti @ 1478/3900

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5018079


----------



## bigkahuna360

I got mine yesterday.











Anyone know of drivers that work for Windows 10? 352.84 says I dont have compatible hardware?


----------



## CBZ323

How much additional voltage is "safe"?

I have two 980 Ti SC (currently only one installed until waterblocks arrive).


----------



## anotheraznguy

So i had the reference coolers in sli w/ case open and closed. both cards at 100% fan speed, ambient at 32. Top temp was 80 and bottom card was 74 with 1 pcie slot between them. Noise was unbearable.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> So i had the reference coolers in sli w/ case open and closed. both cards at 100% fan speed, ambient at 32. Top temp was 80 and bottom card was 74 with 1 pcie slot between them. Noise was unbearable.


They are overclocked?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Honestly coming from overclocked Strix 980's to a single 980ti and blower fan around 70% is just too loud for my taste. I couldn't imagine 100% on 2 cards!

Guess I'll be needing some new WC parts..


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> Just testing mine out on firestrike.
> 
> 3DMark Score 16938
> 
> Graphics Score 20796
> 
> Physics Score 13448
> 
> Combined Score 8461
> 
> 4790k @ 4.8
> 
> 980ti @ 1478/3900
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5018079


comparing your ti to mines you ran at + 70 more for CORE clock and i ran + 17mhz faster memory clock

you scored 6% increase by having the core 70mhz faster

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5018079/fs/5014091

pompps have the FASTEST core clock so far that ive seen posted


----------



## Lord of meat

what ver of bios are u using?


----------



## pphx459

damn one more day before mine gets here. Nvidia's actually pretty quick in shipping them out. Can't wait!


----------



## White Wind

Nooby noob in the GPU department here.. But been waiting for that hotty for ages.
She'll be fed water and as the most of you do I'm seeking high OC, low temps and silence.

So, is there a better chance to OC higher with a custom-PCB card than with a ref card ? They're made on that purpose I think ?
That is what is making me lean towards a custom-PCB card preferably. And since I don't really see what is the point in replacing the air-cooling with a block on a custom card ( and I plan to keep the warranty ) I thought I'd better go with a ready-to-watercool custom-PCB card.

That would put away the EVGA Hydro Copper, since I've read it's the ref PCB, that's right ?
The other ones I know about are the Asus Poseidon (sexy hybrid), the Zotac ArcticStorm (nice looking hybrid) and the Galax HOF EX WC (don't like her look, but full water).
(maybe other ones will come out too)

I'm rather picky about noise, so I'm a bit reluctant going hybrid, but if that can down the temps even a bit more ?.. idk, I know nothing about those hybrid-cooling solutions.

Last thing, modding the BIOS. That means not being voltage-limited and TDP-limited anymore ? It seems a lot of people goes that way. I hope that doesn't shorten the life span of the card too much though.
And any 980 Ti BIOS mod will fit any 980 Ti model ?

All in all, what would you guys say ?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Total score 5158
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7238122?
> 
> Increased another 100 points by increasing mem clocks.
> 
> Best oc
> 1561 mhz core / 1923 mhz mem.
> 
> Cant wait to get a voltage tool


Nice score! See how you compare to the Titan X on OCN's Heaven benchmark thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20

Tip. Overclocking mem speed helps a lot. The TX got some crazy high scores, saw mem that was running 8380mhz. Also use tweaks mentioned here.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Total score 5158
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7238122?
> 
> Increased another 100 points by increasing mem clocks.
> 
> Best oc
> 1561 mhz core / 1923 mhz mem.
> 
> Cant wait to get a voltage tool


How are you getting 1500+ core? Highest I've been able to achieve is 1400+. More voltage perhaps?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wind*
> 
> Nooby noob in the GPU department here.. But been waiting for that hotty for ages.
> She'll be fed water and as the most of you do I'm seeking high OC, low temps and silence.
> 
> So, is there a better chance to OC higher with a custom-PCB card than with a ref card ? They're made on that purpose I think ?
> That is what is making me lean towards a custom-PCB card preferably. And since I don't really see what is the point in replacing the air-cooling with a block on a custom card ( and I plan to keep the warranty ) I thought I'd better go with a ready-to-watercool custom-PCB card.
> 
> That would put away the EVGA Hydro Copper, since I've read it's the ref PCB, that's right ?
> The other ones I know about are the Asus Poseidon (sexy hybrid), the Zotac ArcticStorm (nice looking hybrid) and the Galax HOF EX WC (don't like her look, but full water).
> (maybe other ones will come out too)
> 
> I'm rather picky about noise, so I'm a bit reluctant going hybrid, but if that can down the temps even a bit more ?.. idk, I know nothing about those hybrid-cooling solutions.
> 
> Last thing, modding the BIOS. That means not being voltage-limited and TDP-limited anymore ? It seems a lot of people goes that way. I hope that doesn't shorten the life span of the card too much though.
> And any 980 Ti BIOS mod will fit any 980 Ti model ?
> 
> All in all, what would you guys say ?


From what I have been reading from the WCing guys is that under water with custom BIOS there's no need to get the more expensive "custom" cards. But I don't WC or use custom BIOS so I can't really speak from personal experience.


----------



## White Wind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> From what I have been reading from the WCing guys is that under water with custom BIOS there's no need to get the more expensive "custom" cards. But I don't WC or use custom BIOS so I can't really speak from personal experience.


Mmm, will look more into what you're saying myself and see what others say too. Thank you for your input.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Need more POWA!!!! Got my cards to 1400 but ran out of juice, gonna have to get a bigger PSU


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> what ver of bios are u using?


REFERENCE PNY from NEWEGG = BIOS version 84.00.32.00.01


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> They are overclocked?


nope that was stock clock. but note that my ambient temps were in the 90's


----------



## ImmortalTorment

My 980 Ti comes in this week and then i'll be able to join the group!


----------



## C3321J6

.....


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Honestly coming from overclocked Strix 980's to a single 980ti and blower fan around 70% is just too loud for my taste. I couldn't imagine 100% on 2 cards!
> 
> Guess I'll be needing some new WC parts..


Headphones ftw. I hear nothing but game


----------



## GigaChip

Can anyone upload their BIOS that isn't EVGA? The command with nvflash is:

Code:



Code:


nvflash --save filename.rom

Thanks!

Edit: None on techpowerup when I checked.


----------



## dph314

This thing is a monster at folding. Something tells me I'll be needing a new badge or two soon...



1450mhz crashed in Witcher 3, 1428 is completely stable though. Going to start on the memory soon.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Just brought a 980 TI MSI reference for £480 on ebay, when £540 is cheapest from a retailer. Very happy, is it worth putting under water? Blocks are around £80.
So pleased I found a cheap one, new unopened btw.


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> Can anyone upload their BIOS that isn't EVGA? The command with nvflash is:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --save filename.rom
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: None on techpowerup when I checked.


I tried using nvflash. Had a message no nvidia adapter can be found. I Shall try abit longer or until some one beats me to it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> I tried using nvflash. Had a message no nvidia adapter can be found. I Shall try abit longer or until some one beats me to it.


Have you tried under safe mode?


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> I tried using nvflash. Had a message no nvidia adapter can be found. I Shall try abit longer or until some one beats me to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried under safe mode?
Click to expand...

Okay i have the rom file. I disabled it through device manager and used cmd prompt. Not too sure if it will break the forums rules if i post it will it? i i will just PM the guy who wanted it and give him a link

It's a reference bios from Gigabyte


----------



## tigger1612

Flashed my cards with 1281mv bios and now running 1520/8Ghz on 2 cards and still going. These things are insane. Scores are about 40% faster then my previous 2 780ti kingpins running at 1280 core.


----------



## jbb817

Preordered a Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti at newegg the other night. Will my current power supply (Antec HCG 620M) be enough if I want to overclock it, or should I get something bigger? On the website (HERE) it says minimum requirement is 600w, but I'm not sure how much of that is extra overhead.


----------



## chef1702

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigger1612*
> 
> Flashed my cards with 1281mv bios and now running 1520/8Ghz on 2 cards and still going. These things are insane. Scores are about 40% faster then my previous 2 780ti kingpins running at 1280 core.


Asic pls? I quess around 75% ?


----------



## tigger1612

I'll get exact numbers when I'm home but one was around 75 and the other around 65.


----------



## ried16

can my 4770k at 4.9 handle one of these?


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ried16*
> 
> can my 4770k at 4.9 handle one of these?


Without DX12, it is doubtful CPU will ever be a bottleneck, unless you are running some low-end mobility part. That said, after wide DX12 adoption and proper use of parallelism benefits it provides, 6+ physical cores might offer a tangible advantage. That adoption is still a few years away though, 2 in the least I would gamble. Skylake-E is certainly going to be a platform to target, if that is the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigger1612*
> 
> Flashed my cards with 1281mv bios and now running 1520/8Ghz on 2 cards and still going. These things are insane. Scores are about 40% faster then my previous 2 780ti kingpins running at 1280 core.


Great news, 1520 is quite high. You are running ref cards, I presume? Have you thought about pushing voltage further, say 1.3125 or even more? I'm still unsure if the reference VRMs have a hard limit on them.


----------



## tigger1612

Yep reference cards from nvidia.Com site. I'm still going to keep going, gpuz shows 1.274v. They haven't crashed once yet so who knows what's left. Honestly it makes very little difference now as far as games go, just for pure benchmark numbers.

If I could do 1.3v I'm sure 1550+ should be attainable. I think I'll end up just running them at 1500 24/7. More then fast enough.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigger1612*
> 
> Yep reference cards from nvidia.Com site. I'm still going to keep going, gpuz shows 1.274v. They haven't crashed once yet so who knows what's left. Honestly it makes very little difference now as far as games go, just for pure benchmark numbers.
> 
> If I could do 1.3v I'm sure 1550+ should be attainable. I think I'll end up just running them at 1500 24/7. More then fast enough.


I seem to remember from the Titan X owner's club, that the voltage probes do not show voltage higher than 1.274, even when the actual voltage pushed is higher. You would need a multimeter and physically probe the leads on the PCB to get accurate readings.

One of the reviews mentioned, that the VRMs on ref PCBs are same as the Titan X VRMs. The extra performance could be useful when trying to target 1440p @ 144hz with max details and a high AA, though obviously these levels of OC are really feasible only for full WC loops.

So the question I'm dying to know the answer to, is will the custom PCBs offer significantly higher OC potential with regards to water cooling, that they and their corresponding water blocks are worth the wait.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rondik*
> 
> Not sure how you guys keep it at 60 degrees. my evga SC with no other additional overclocks even with fans at 100% I hit high 60's to low 70' for example in crysis 3. If i use aggresive fan profile I get high 70's


My ambient is around 30 for 60-70 is good. I'm going to do some testing later under a quiet fan profile and report back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wind*
> 
> Mmm, will look more into what you're saying myself and see what others say too. Thank you for your input.


No problem.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Need more POWA!!!! Got my cards to 1400 but ran out of juice, gonna have to get a bigger PSU


Hahahaha .... Same here. That 5820K likes the power when OC'd at 4.5ghz then tack on the GPU. Haha


----------



## Joe-Gamer

I'm sure my i5 2500K @ 4.8ghz won't bottleneck it too much, I hope. Oh well.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Need more POWA!!!! Got my cards to 1400 but ran out of juice, gonna have to get a bigger PSU


What cards? What psu?


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> What cards? What psu?


In my Sig Rig (2 x (980ti's) + 3770k @ 4.7Ghz

I've got this old x7 900W Huntkey that I've used for Sli configs since 2011. Not the most known brand but it really has held on to everything ive thrown at it.

I just have too many things on my main rig haha (5HDS+lighting and other aux power hogs) and when I oc the 980ti's to past 1450mhz it reaches its limit. With my Ocs dialed down a bit on the core it holds fine.

I've got smaller corsair Psus but nothing bigger than my 900w, so might grab a decent 1200w+ psu soon.









P.s. On a side note, I spent the weekend playing GTA5 and Witcher 3, they Really are brilliant in SLI,


----------



## anotheraznguy

Starting to get excited. Just waiting on a new power supply to come in and then i can button her up


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> I seem to remember from the Titan X owner's club, that the voltage probes do not show voltage higher than 1.274, even when the actual voltage pushed is higher. You would need a multimeter and physically probe the leads on the PCB to get accurate readings.
> 
> One of the reviews mentioned, that the VRMs on ref PCBs are same as the Titan X VRMs. The extra performance could be useful when trying to target 1440p @ 144hz with max details and a high AA, though obviously these levels of OC are really feasible only for full WC loops.
> 
> So the question I'm dying to know the answer to, is will the custom PCBs offer significantly higher OC potential with regards to water cooling, that they and their corresponding water blocks are worth the wait.


Not sure, depends on the pcb/chip, but, at this price, it's worth a try...


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Not sure, depends on the pcb/chip, but, at this price, it's worth a try...


That's the one I'm looking to buy. Though I am worried, that it might have parts more optimized for air cooling, and less so for water cooling.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> I'm sure my i5 2500K @ 4.8ghz won't bottleneck it too much, I hope. Oh well.


My 2500k is only at like 4.4ghz, you should be fine.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> How are you getting 1500+ core? Highest I've been able to achieve is 1400+. More voltage perhaps?
> From what I have been reading from the WCing guys is that under water with custom BIOS there's no need to get the more expensive "custom" cards. But I don't WC or use custom BIOS so I can't really speak from personal experience.


Custom mod bios allowed me to push that high also im under water which helps a lot. you need increase voltage for higher clocks and power limits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Nice score! See how you compare to the Titan X on OCN's Heaven benchmark thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores/0_20
> 
> Tip. Overclocking mem speed helps a lot. The TX got some crazy high scores, saw mem that was running 8380mhz. Also use tweaks mentioned here.


I wil run valley and heaven later today to see how it compare.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Not sure, depends on the pcb/chip, but, at this price, it's worth a try...


im wating for the asus strix.


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Waiting for the 980 Ti Classified.


----------



## Sprkd1

A stock 3930K with PCIe 2.0 x16 will not bottleneck a single GTX 980 Ti, correct?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> A stock 3930K with PCIe 2.0 x16 will not bottleneck a single GTX 980 Ti, correct?


I mean, to fully bottleneck a card you'd have to be rocking like a C2D or a phenom II IMO.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> A stock 3930K with PCIe 2.0 x16 will not bottleneck a single GTX 980 Ti, correct?


Correct, even PCIe 2.0 x8 won't bottleneck it (you will lose 5% performance at most which is about 2-3 fps).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> A stock 3930K with PCIe 2.0 x16 will not bottleneck a single GTX 980 Ti, correct?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct, even PCIe 2.0 x8 won't bottleneck it (you will lose 5% performance at most which is about 2-3 fps).
Click to expand...

but it does depend on the resolution.
GeForce GTX 980 PCI-Express Scaling

1080 is ~6%


but 4k ~2%


btw, not much differences with 7970/680s compared to 980 (so a 980ti wouldn't be more than above)
Ivy Bridge PCI-Express Scaling with HD 7970 and GTX 680


some site did a SLI PCI bandwidth scaling but can't find it ATM.


----------



## funfordcobra

I really want to see SLI scores. I'm wanting to know if it will really be worth selling my 980s for SLI 980 TIs.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I really want to see SLI scores. I'm wanting to know if it will really be worth selling my 980s for SLI 980 TIs.


Your wish is my command: 




Remember, these are early drivers too. Performance should increase with time.


----------



## jezzer

Does anyone knows if u can use evga step up from like a 980 ti reference to 980 ti KP or classy whenever they come out or is it only for different chips?


----------



## funfordcobra

Nice thanks! In my case it doesn't look to be worth it. I have cherry picked 980s that are 1550 stable on air. I don't even over clock them and they score about the same. Maybe I'll wait for the classifieds.


----------



## Desolutional

Good call, even more so by the fact that AMD have yet to announce the Fiji XT, so we may see a price drop in the 980ti yet.


----------



## garethjwilliams

Just ordered my evga gtx980ti superclocked edition, out of stock in UK at moment think it's 12th expected stock ????


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Custom mod bios allowed me to push that high also im under water which helps a lot. you need increase voltage for higher clocks and power limits


I know that LoL! I was just curious if you used a custom BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> A stock 3930K with PCIe 2.0 x16 will not bottleneck a single GTX 980 Ti, correct?


No. Not possible really. You may lose a bit of performance because the PCIe 2.0 but not enough to worry.

Did a little testing and with the "quiet" fan profile my temps reach into the 80's. For those that were curious.


----------



## Lord of meat

thanks


----------



## Lord of meat

Did anyone manage to get a stable 1500/8000 on the TI?
My 980 hit those numbers with modded bios, but the reference 980Ti (not mine) is unstable.
Will be getting a Evga 980TI SC, hopefully will arrive on Monday so i tinker with it.


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone point me in the direction to flash my pny bios


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone point me in the direction to flash my pny bios


http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_20#post_23065377


----------



## anotheraznguy

Was able to do a little tweaking w/ the NVidia brand 980 Ti's

At 1.23 V i was able to get 1465 but i bumped it up to 1490 and it crashed on me. Temps on both cards were 55C. I didn't mess w/ the memory clocks yet


----------



## dVeLoPe

anymore info as to when the either :

Lightning

or

Strix/Posieden

are coming!?!?!?


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Can someone please upload a default/factory BIOS to this thread? Or PM me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking for:
> 
> - Stock NVidia 980 Ti BIOS
> - Stock EVGA SC BIOS
> - Stock EVGA SC+ BIOS
> - Stock EVGA Hydro Copper or Hybrid (should be the same)
> 
> Stock = Unmodded.


@Sheyster
Here is the stock rom for a Nvidia card. Hopefully you can do your magic =)

Nvidia.doc 225k .doc file


----------



## tigger1612

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Did anyone manage to get a stable 1500/8000 on the TI?
> My 980 hit those numbers with modded bios, but the reference 980Ti (not mine) is unstable.
> Will be getting a Evga 980TI SC, hopefully will arrive on Monday so i tinker with it.


I'm running sli ti's at 1520/8000 and that's not my max yet.[


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigger1612*
> 
> I'm running sli ti's at 1520/8000 and that's not my max yet.[


And your temperatures under max load are...?


----------



## tigger1612

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> And your temperatures under max load are...?


38C. Water obviously.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigger1612*
> 
> 38C. Water obviously.


Water... I'm stuck with air,


----------



## Rickles

What program are you guys using?

I was using EVGA precision X, but I lose some much needed keybinds if I am playing WoW. Is afterburner any good?


----------



## EDGERRIES

Guys, Need some advice here

- wanna pull the trigger on a new PSU. I can get a decent price for the ANTEC HCP 1300w Platinum.

What do you guys think of it? any other recommendations of PSUS at that Power output?

Going to be powering OCed 980tis with my 3770k in my sig rig @ 4.7ghz with 1.280v+.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Guys, Need some advice here
> 
> - wanna pull the trigger on a new PSU. I can get a decent price for the ANTEC HCP 1300w Platinum.
> 
> What do you guys think of it? any other recommendations of PSUS at that Power output?
> 
> Going to be powering OCed 980tis with my 3770k in my sig rig @ 4.7ghz with 1.280v+.


EVGA G2/P2 1300W SuperNOVA is the best at 1300W.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> EVGA G2/P2 1300W SuperNOVA is the best at 1300W.


Thanks! Will take a look around for it!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Thanks! Will take a look around for it!


I have the G2 (Gold 80+) edition in my sig rig, the Platinum is the P2 version,


----------



## cisys

Just ordered the Palit reference card. Cant wait for it to arrive!


----------



## OmegaX

Installed the EVGA Superclocked card last Thursday. Sadly I was out of town over the weekend but the few hours I've spent with the card is amazing. The Witcher 3 is stunning and runs at a silky smooth 60 FPS. This coupled with the 850 EVO I got a month ago should make my PC last several more years. The only thing I'm concerned about is my aging i5 2500k.


----------



## White Wind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Guys, Need some advice here
> 
> - wanna pull the trigger on a new PSU. I can get a decent price for the ANTEC HCP 1300w Platinum.
> 
> What do you guys think of it? any other recommendations of PSUS at that Power output?
> 
> Going to be powering OCed 980tis with my 3770k in my sig rig @ 4.7ghz with 1.280v+.


The Super Flower 1300W Gold is the exact same piece of hardware as the EVGA. Solid PSU.


----------



## SkyeHack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaX*
> 
> Installed the EVGA Superclocked card last Thursday. Sadly I was out of town over the weekend but the few hours I've spent with the card is amazing. The Witcher 3 is stunning and runs at a silky smooth 60 FPS. This coupled with the 850 EVO I got a month ago should make my PC last several more years. The only thing I'm concerned about is my aging i5 2500k.


have you overclocked it? I'm at 4.5ghz 24/7 on my 2500k and I'm fast and smooth. i will be upgrading to skylake when it comes out this fall though.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wind*
> 
> The Super Flower 1300W Gold is the exact same piece of hardware as the EVGA. Solid PSU.


Yeah, but the SuperNOVA is marketed with 10 years of warranty, and has far better support. For anyone in the US or EU, EVGA is the way to go for Superflower PSUs.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *White Wind*
> 
> The Super Flower 1300W Gold is the exact same piece of hardware as the EVGA. Solid PSU.


1300W seems like a bit much. I'm overclocking a 5820K and a 980ti with a 750W.


----------



## EDGERRIES

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 1300W seems like a bit much. I'm overclocking a 5820K and a 980ti with a 750W.


Was relating to my earlier question , I require one around that size.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 1300W seems like a bit much. I'm overclocking a 5820K and a 980ti with a 750W.


He is going to be running 2 OCed 980Ti's, along with other components. That should just about equal 700W of peak load consumption. Ideally you want to be running a PSU at halfish load, so half of 1300W is 650W. You can never have enough power, for me the sweet spot was either 650W or 1300W, anything between or above 650W and 1300W is worse value.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Was relating to my earlier question , I require one around that size.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> He is going to be running 2 OCed 980Ti's, along with other components. That should just about equal 700W of peak load consumption. Ideally you want to be running a PSU at halfish load, so half of 1300W is 650W. You can never have enough power.


Normally I would agree but apparently the efficiency is higher closer to 90% load. Just food for thought. I know a few people here that would flip out at a 1300w PSU on his system. Me personally would love a 1300-watter.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Normally I would agree but apparently the efficiency is higher closer to 90% load. Just food for thought. I know a few people here that would flip out at a 1300w PSU on his system. Me personally would love a 1300-watter.


Efficiency is pretty good at higher loads, but it is still worse than 50% load: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=349

Not to mention that PSU temperatures increase at higher loads. Nothing wrong with a 1300W PSU, as long as it has the necessary protection circuitry, reliable capacitors and is wired up to a surge protected socket, they are just as safe as a 500W PSU. Ripple also increases the higher the load you place on the PSU. An extremely super expensive Titanium 500W PSU has the same risk of destroying your components as a 1300W Gold PSU made by Superflower.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Guys, Need some advice here
> 
> - wanna pull the trigger on a new PSU. I can get a decent price for the ANTEC HCP 1300w Platinum.
> 
> What do you guys think of it? any other recommendations of PSUS at that Power output?
> 
> Going to be powering OCed 980tis with my 3770k in my sig rig @ 4.7ghz with 1.280v+.


Excellent choice of Psu there!

Definitely take that over the g2 but do prefer the P2 version.

If you find it cheaper than the rest, go straight for it!


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Single rail 1300 g2 over multi rail 1300 HCP.


----------



## bleachigo

Pending status on my step-up from EVGA. Hopefully i get an update soon. Coming from a EVGA GTX 980 FTW.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EDGERRIES*
> 
> Guys, Need some advice here
> 
> - wanna pull the trigger on a new PSU. I can get a decent price for the ANTEC HCP 1300w Platinum.
> 
> What do you guys think of it? any other recommendations of PSUS at that Power output?
> 
> Going to be powering OCed 980tis with my 3770k in my sig rig @ 4.7ghz with 1.280v+.


i have a 850W g2, with 5820K @ 4g... and two incoming 980Ti's...


----------



## Toan

I have an HX850 with 4790k and 2 980ti's incoming. Should be ok right? I still have my OC'd xfire 290s in and it was fine.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Efficiency is pretty good at higher loads, but it is still worse than 50% load: http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story4&reid=349
> 
> Not to mention that PSU temperatures increase at higher loads. Nothing wrong with a 1300W PSU, as long as it has the necessary protection circuitry, reliable capacitors and is wired up to a surge protected socket, they are just as safe as a 500W PSU. Ripple also increases the higher the load you place on the PSU. An extremely super expensive Titanium 500W PSU has the same risk of destroying your components as a 1300W Gold PSU made by Superflower.


I don't disagree. Just relaying an contrary point of view. I would always error on the side of caution and go big. I never saw the logic of running an 800w PSU when your system is running at 700. All you're doing is stressing the PSU.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> I have an HX850 with 4790k and 2 980ti's incoming. Should be ok right? I still have my OC'd xfire 290s in and it was fine.


You're fine.

Cards can only go up to 1.27v max at the bios level.


----------



## Cool Mike

Receiving my EVGA SC+ w/ACX (w/Backplate) from Newegg tomorrow. I will post some Firestrike scores. Overclocked of course.









Hoping to see 1400Mhz+ Core speed and near 8000Mhz memory speed.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Receiving my EVGA SC+ w/ACX (w/Backplate) from Newegg tomorrow. I will post some Firestrike scores. Overclocked of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping to see 1400Mhz+ Core speed and near 8000Mhz memory speed.


1400Mhz is most likely, 1500Mhz, you need some luck.

Congrats!


----------



## Cool Mike

Wondering. For the EVGA SC+ w/ACX (w/Backplate). Does anyone know if the PCB board has EVGA or Nvidia silkscreened just above the PCIe gold finger? I have seen pictures showing both.


----------



## Rondik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaX*
> 
> Installed the EVGA Superclocked card last Thursday. Sadly I was out of town over the weekend but the few hours I've spent with the card is amazing. The Witcher 3 is stunning and runs at a silky smooth 60 FPS. This coupled with the 850 EVO I got a month ago should make my PC last several more years. The only thing I'm concerned about is my aging i5 2500k.


I know what you mean I went from a gtx 680 2 GB, and figured be silly to upgrade since on 1080p still, but it nice to be able to max every single setting out there, and games like GTA 5 look gorgeous, and play without a hitch or stutter. But with 1080p really don't have to worry about anything right now, I don't know if the cpu's would bottleneck, I am on i5-3570k, I am thinking no, but maybe depends on game and how well it optimized, most games I played (bf4, last light, gta5, crysis3) had 97-98% gpu usage

I don't have TW3 yet, will probably get it soon.


----------



## fizzle

Hey guys,

So I swapped my 780 Ti for a 980 last week (it was a very good deal), and it is eligible for the step up program. Do you guys think its worth it to step up to the 980 ti? I think it will cost me around 200 CAD with shipping and everything, maybe a bit more.


----------



## Akima18

Heres what I was able to quickly get up to with my two cards

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7259115?

Edit2: Heres a firestrike extreme run http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5035591

and an ultra: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7260161?

(For note as of right now I just have a reference PNY GTX 980 Ti and the other card is a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX SC+). I'm going to be putting them under water later this week, so since they are both reference card's I did not really mind the different companies (It was all I could find available at the time!)

This is without any bios modding yet, I'm hoping I can get higher with a modded bios + under water.

Heres a picture of GPU-Z while running the firemark tests, so right now they are running at around 1450 mhz and almosst 8000 memory.



Looking at the Perfcap reasons, it seems that the PNY card is so far looking really good (I still have to test it seperately), but the EVGA one seems to be a bit of a dud. When i tried to test it separately, I couldn't get over 1500Mhz without crashing and it looks to be limited by voltage. Neither of them seem to be hugely limited by the power limit (I'm really new to GPU overclocking so I can be entirely wrong).

Temperatures seem to be really good with my fan curve (max fan speeds 64%, 67% only) and under air, but my case is modified for very high airflow with GT-AP 15's and I cut out the grills on the back / bottom (Enthoo Pro). The reference PNY one is much louder than the EVGA ACX, but they are both really loud for me at 80-100% fan speed. If I was going for air cooling, I would 100% wait for the Gigabyte, MSI or Asus modified ones with custom PCB's for higher overclocking and less noise.

I'm going to try the PNY one separately now, I wonder how high I can get that one.

Any tips / comments / suggestions greatly appreciated!

Edit: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7259687? Playing around with it, i got the clocks a bit higher achieving 1480Mhz on the Core and 8000Mhz on the memory, highly voltage limited. I think that's the furthest I go until I get them under water and mod the bios


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-big-pascal-taped-out-gp100-silicon.html
> 
> You guys are nuts.
> 
> Oh and hey I found a mini-documentary on Corporate Capitalism!:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and let's not forget that electric mass transit existed over 100 years ago in Los Angeles, guess what happened? That's right, the 1% wanted a slave system, the environment be damned (and the air quality, which prompted the creation of the Clean Air Act in the 70's as the skies were literally brown over L.A. AND RIVERS WERE CATCHING ON FIRE) so they went in and purchased and then promptly dismantled the pre-existing mass transit system so that they could sell cars, tires and oil (but don't you love your Camaro douche-bag? Isn't it strange that here in 2015 youre still driving a car that gets the same fuel economy as one from 40 years ago meanwhile computing technology has shrunk from the size of a room to the size of something you can put in your pocket? But you think that's "cool", it's not really, youre just selfish rich douche-bag "to hell with the environment, or climate change").
> 
> This is known as the Street-Car Conspiracy: http://www.lovearth.net/gmdeliberatelydestroyed.htm Without which, the mini-documentary above would not have been possible! Thank's Standard Oil, GM and Firestone, I'm sure your ilk, the gate-keepers here on OC.net will be swift in deleting this message, can't have any "rant's" now can we?
> 
> It's so wonderful living in a society where every one is inculcated to rip everyone else off, that's really sustainable.
> 
> http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-06-05/important-economic-indicator-%E2%80%93-money-velocity-%E2%80%93-crashes-far-worse-during-great-depre
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2015/05/23/1386905/-How-many-minimum-wage-hours-would-you-have-to-work-to-afford-rent-in-your-state
> 
> I love coping with chronic homelessness with a college degree, as a combat veteran (U.S. Army active, 1997-2005, 25th Infantry Division, Operation Enduring Freedom 2004-2005, Honorable) while 1% of the society flaunts obscene wealth, that's really sustainable.
> 
> But don't dare talk about the problems, as the very same 1% act as gate-keepers on the inter-web! No, better to keep your "opinions" or "rants" to yourself and then, with no outlet, let them explode (figuratively and maybe, literally?)!
> 
> 2015: "No rants please, I'm to busy being a rich douche-bag to be concerned with your petty issues such as chronic homelessness or the fact that over 50% of Americans earn less than $20k a year or that the minimum wage, when adjusted for inflation from 1970, should actually be $20 an hour. You can live off of $10 an hour, simply live in your car! Thanks for playing Capitalism Extreme!"
> 
> 1789: "Let them eat cake".
> 
> We all know what follows!
> 
> http://www.dailykos.com/story/2014/11/23/1345709/--Let-them-eat-cake-The-GOP-and-its-attacks-on-the-middle-class
> 
> Maybe comedy works better than ranting to get the message across that either you, The 1%, voluntarily reform Corporate Capitalism so that it works for most everyone, not simply the "elite", an extreme minority who lives in a virtual utopia (virtual as in this is absolutely no utopia unless your vision of utopia is converting a living planet into the Death Star) OR your system, founding on the genocide of the Native American's and the enslavement of the *****, a system which requires and demands new victims via conquest ahem, "spreading democracy", as Marx put it, "without any new victims Capitalism will consume upon itself", fails catastrophically, as we seen happening before our eyes.


What does any of that have to do with this thread?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Heres what I was able to quickly get up to with my two cards
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7259115?
> 
> (For note as of right now I just have a reference PNY GTX 980 Ti and the other card is a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX SC+). I'm going to be putting them under water later this week, so since they are both reference card's I did not really mind the different companies (It was all I could find available at the time!)
> 
> This is without any bios modding yet, I'm hoping I can get higher with a modded bios + under water.
> 
> Heres a picture of GPU-Z while running the firemark tests, so right now they are running at around 1450 mhz and almosst 8000 memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking at the Perfcap reasons, it seems that the PNY card is so far looking really good (I still have to test it seperately), but the EVGA one seems to be a bit of a dud. When i tried to test it separately, I couldn't get over 1500Mhz without crashing and it looks to be limited by voltage. Neither of them seem to be hugely limited by the power limit (I'm really new to GPU overclocking so I can be entirely wrong).
> 
> Temperatures seem to be really good with my fan curve (max fan speeds 64%, 67% only) and under air, but my case is modified for very high airflow with GT-AP 15's and I cut out the grills on the back / bottom (Enthoo Pro). The reference PNY one is much louder than the EVGA ACX, but they are both really loud for me at 80-100% fan speed. If I was going for air cooling, I would 100% wait for the Gigabyte, MSI or Asus modified ones with custom PCB's for higher overclocking and less noise.
> 
> I'm going to try the PNY one separately now, I wonder how high I can get that one.
> 
> Any tips / comments / suggestions greatly appreciated!


This is exactally the score I needed to see. My 980s score that @1550/air. Our physics scores are identical so it was hard for me to judge when people are running X processors with 22k physics scores. Those high dollar processors usually add 2k points over what my 4770k @5ghz does.


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> This is exactally the score I needed to see. My 980s score that @1550/air. Our physics scores are identical so it was hard for me to judge when people are running X processors with 22k physics scores. Those high dollar processors usually add 2k points over what my 4770k @5ghz does.


Awesome! Let me know if you need me to try anything else! I also posted a quick extreme run. The PNY card seems to be highly limited by my EVGA card, I'm hopping I can get them higher with a modded bios and under water, also considering purchasing another one for my second rig and hopefully it performs better than the EVGA one, we'll see I guess!


----------



## funfordcobra

what are your asic scores? I matched both mine at 75% luckily and I believe that is why they mesh so well. Also it looks like higher resolution the TIs start to pull away. Your extreme score is 3k points higher than mine. Also, how about ultra score? TYVM.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-big-pascal-taped-out-gp100-silicon.html
> 
> You guys are nuts, Q1 2016 is right around the corner!
> ...


Yeah... still on 1080p, so probably best to wait til 2016 then go 1440p with HBM.


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> what are your asic scores? I matched both mine at 75% luckily and I believe that is why they mesh so well.


haha the ASIC quality on mine are unfortunately really low, the EVGA one is 67.0 and the PNY one is 63.9 but the PNY one performs so much better, I can get it to 1550 alone but the EVGA one wont even go above 1500

This is my first time doing a watercooling build and i've read that generally lower ASIC scores perform better under water, but I have no idea if that's true or not, we will see I guess @[email protected]

Edit: Our extreme graphics scores seem to be pretty different from the one in your signature even though our 1080p ones are similar, is that yours at 1550?


----------



## z0mbeh

Ordered the EVGA SC on release day and loving it so far! A great upgrade from SLI 670 FTW, runs GTA V like a dream on 3x1080 monitors. I need to upgrade the rest of my rig now, my i5-3570K is aging.

Best OC so far is
1455 mhz core / 2000 mhz mem

Clip of fire strike ultra benchmark run: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5035712


----------



## negru08

I cant wait for mine to come in. I got me the SC version with black plate. Curious to see how it compares to my superior OC of my 980 which runs stable at 1640/7200. If it doesn't get better performance I may just return it lol.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> haha the ASIC quality on mine are unfortunately really low, the EVGA one is 67.0 and the PNY one is 63.9 but the PNY one performs so much better, I can get it to 1550 alone but the EVGA one wont even go above 1500
> 
> This is my first time doing a watercooling build and i've read that generally lower ASIC scores perform better under water, but I have no idea if that's true or not, we will see I guess @[email protected]
> 
> Edit: Our extreme graphics scores seem to be pretty different from the one in your signature even though our 1080p ones are similar, is that yours at 1550?


yea, it bounces from 1530-1570 throughout the bench.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mbeh*
> 
> Ordered the EVGA SC on release day and loving it so far! A great upgrade from SLI 670 FTW, runs GTA V like a dream on 3x1080 monitors. I need to upgrade the rest of my rig now, my i5-3570K is aging.
> 
> Best OC so far is
> 1455 mhz core / 2000 mhz mem
> 
> Clip of fire strike ultra benchmark run: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5035712


Your 3570k is still fine. ANything just overclock it a bit more if possible 4.3 isn't bad but I recall getting mine to 4.7 GHz (granted I was on water with a custom loop). If you have anything Sandy Bridge or later you're good to go for a while on the CPU front. Unless you wait for Skylake but that depends if you need/want DDR4 at all.


----------



## reset1101

Hi all,

I have a question for owners of 980 Ti with reference design. And that is how loud the cooler is when gaming. I know its not gonna be as silent as a custom design. But I thinking about SLI and reference design is better, for me at least, for that purpose. But I dont want a card that is extremely loud when gaming. I can live with a "you can hear it but it wont drive you crazy", but not with a "it makes the noise of a hair dryer".

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question for owners of 980 Ti with reference design. And that is how loud the cooler is when gaming. I know its not gonna be as silent as a custom design. But I thinking about SLI and reference design is better, for me at least, for that purpose. But I dont want a card that is extremely loud when gaming. I can live with a "you can hear it but it wont drive you crazy", but not with a "it makes the noise of a hair dryer".
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


Replying to this separately, in hopes that the off topic post are removed, but it is loud. Hear it in the next room loud. In SLI I can only imagine that it will be that loud more often.

I'd say that your best bet for SLI is water, you might be able to get by with an AIO.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question for owners of 980 Ti with reference design. And that is how loud the cooler is when gaming. I know its not gonna be as silent as a custom design. But I thinking about SLI and reference design is better, for me at least, for that purpose. But I dont want a card that is extremely loud when gaming. I can live with a "you can hear it but it wont drive you crazy", but not with a "it makes the noise of a hair dryer".
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


I ran 2 sli 980 ti's just to bench them and the noise is very subjective. In my opinion when the fans ramped up, it sounded like sitting in an airplane with the jets powering up to take off. Then again, i think 1500 rpm fans are loud as well.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> I ran 2 sli 980 ti's just to bench them and the noise is very subjective. In my opinion when the fans ramped up, it sounded like sitting in an airplane with the jets powering up to take off. Then again, i think 1500 rpm fans are loud as well.


Ya mine only bothers me currently cause I can't get my headphones to work. But only when I use the aggressive fan profile, otherwise it's whisper quiet.


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I have a question for owners of 980 Ti with reference design. And that is how loud the cooler is when gaming. I know its not gonna be as silent as a custom design. But I thinking about SLI and reference design is better, for me at least, for that purpose. But I dont want a card that is extremely loud when gaming. I can live with a "you can hear it but it wont drive you crazy", but not with a "it makes the noise of a hair dryer".
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> I ran 2 sli 980 ti's just to bench them and the noise is very subjective. In my opinion when the fans ramped up, it sounded like sitting in an airplane with the jets powering up to take off. Then again, i think 1500 rpm fans are loud as well.


I can say that if your using open headphones or speakers, my experience is similar. It might be very hard for you to tolerate the sounds because at 80-100% fan speed the references ones do get quite loud. If your using a pair of closed headphones then it should not be a problem at all. If your staying on air personally I would wait for the custom pcb's as you can overclock them better, get better temps and get quite a bit less noise (atleast that was my case with the MSI 970's that I had)


----------



## Rickles

Some IEMs would probably do the trick as well, but this is by far the loudest card I've owned.


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Wondering. For the EVGA SC+ w/ACX (w/Backplate). Does anyone know if the PCB board has EVGA or Nvidia silkscreened just above the PCIe gold finger? I have seen pictures showing both.


Any reference board will have an nvidia logo on it. Being as the SC ACX is a reference board. You will see NVs logo.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Ended up doing some more overclocking today and was able to pretty much get max stable clocks

Votlage maxed out at 1.23V
Core Clock - 1465 ( Need more voltage to get higher)
Memory Clock - 8208 (tried higher but started getting artifacts)

Card temps were 51C max after playing with my fan settings


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Ended up doing some more overclocking today and was able to pretty much get max stable clocks
> 
> Votlage maxed out at 1.23V
> Core Clock - 1465 ( Need more voltage to get higher)
> Memory Clock - 8208 (tried higher but started getting artifacts)
> 
> Card temps were 51C max after playing with my fan settings


51'C with Jet Engine fans (100%)?


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 51'C with Jet Engine fans (100%)?


Thank god no. Its under water now.


----------



## Blameless

Anyone know where I can find one of these in stock, now, for a non gougy price?

My main GPU kicked the bucket earlier today and I'm looking to get a replacement/upgrade ASAP.


----------



## looniam

ah.. don't mean to be a jerk but speaking of power consumption, it might be logical to consider your maximum power draw but do keep in mind _that will never happen._ seriously, someone is going to run ther cpu, gpu(s), fans, RAM, SSDs (and/or HDs) pumps, wifi, sound card, pumps ect at 100%?

*nope.*

it would be nice to see some kill-o-watt reading here along with benchmarks but here is a haswell-e system with a titanX SLI set up (and me figuring out what would be a minimum suggested PSU to be safe:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
> cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V
> 
> Cyclops Bios
> Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
> (Base clocks)
> Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
> Heaven 1080P: 590W
> Heaven 4K: 590W
> Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
> FS scn#1: 670W
> FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)
> 
> 
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*
> 
> 
> 
> i love seeing killawatt posts!
> (+1)
> 
> is that with the AX1500i?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: If So:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=378
> 
> so using a slightly rounded up to 94% (error on the side of caution)
> 
> 840*.94= ~790 watts
> 
> a cautious person would derate 80% for 987.5 - or a 1K PSU
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i get weird with this stuff . . sorry.
Click to expand...

i am pretty sure titanXs will be drawing a few more watts but this ought to give a pretty accurate expectation. i mean no disrespect but if Rickles or you other members want me to shut the h-e double hockey sticks up until i get a 980ti (waiting on custom cards) i don't blame yous.


----------



## Neon01

Sorry if this has been posted. Where did you get the water blocks? Are these the same ones for the Titan X? I've got two (eventually) coming through step up and if GPU blocks are backordered I'd like to get them on order pronto. Thanks


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Are these the same ones for the Titan X?


Yes. Reference 980 Ti's share the same PCB as the Titan X. Same PCB, same block compatibility.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Update for those wanting to use 980 Ti's on Windows 10.

You can mod the .inf for 347.88 and have most functionality. The only thing I have noticed is that the GPU name is read as GM200-A in Precision X 4.2.1 (Displays correctly in X 16) and SLI doesn't work.

Been playing Bioshock Infinite with great pleasure and havent had any crashes.









Add this under [Strings]
NVIDIA_DEV.17C8 = "NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti"

and this under all Nvidia_SetA references
%NVIDIA_DEV.17C8% = Section043, PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_17C8

EDIT: It doesnt like going into hibernate mode. YMMV.


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Yes. Reference 980 Ti's share the same PCB as the Titan X. Same PCB, same block compatibility.


Excellent, thanks


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Sorry if this has been posted. Where did you get the water blocks? Are these the same ones for the Titan X? I've got two (eventually) coming through step up and if GPU blocks are backordered I'd like to get them on order pronto. Thanks


EK Titan X waterblocks will work with reference design 980Ti

I've ordered mine today, got MSI reference, too excited, couldn't wait for EVGA to come in stock








Than I got email saying that waterblock and backplate is on backorder so I will have to wait anyway








I will be keeping an eye on website and I'll change my order to EVGA SC if it comes in stock.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Anyone know where I can find one of these in stock, now, for a non gougy price?
> 
> My main GPU kicked the bucket earlier today and I'm looking to get a replacement/upgrade ASAP.


Buy my ASUS 980 ti! Newegg won't allow me to return it only replace :/


----------



## Onyxian

Don't buy... It.. Don't.. Need.. It... Now..


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't buy... It.. Don't.. Need.. It... Now..




You guys got to be quick









I shall be joining this club soon


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Buy my ASUS 980 ti! Newegg won't allow me to return it only replace :/


Why do you want to return it?


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys got to be quick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall be joining this club soon


I want 2 for my next build but that won't be done for a long time. And I can't just buy them now and use them until then like if they had air coolers.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

The Hydro Coppers aren't actually that bad of a deal.

I was looking at buying a reference card and slapping on an EK waterblock and backplate and it came out to be:

EVGA GTX 980Ti: $650
EK Titan X Nickel Acetal Waterblock: $125.99
EK Titan X Back Plate: $34.99

Total: $810.98

The EVGA waterblock from EK uses the exact same EK waterblock and even has a white LED in the waterblock just like the 980 hydrocopper.


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The Hydro Coppers aren't actually that bad of a deal.
> 
> I was looking at buying a reference card and slapping on an EK waterblock and backplate and it came out to be:
> 
> EVGA GTX 980Ti: $650
> EK Titan X Nickel Acetal Waterblock: $125.99
> EK Titan X Back Plate: $34.99
> 
> Total: $810.98
> 
> The EVGA waterblock from EK uses the exact same EK waterblock and even has a white LED in the waterblock just like the 980 hydrocopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Exactly, and shipping would be a lot for me too. Too bad you can't use EKs terminals for SLI with their waterblock but that's a small inconvenience to pay.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blameless*
> 
> Why do you want to return it?


Want this instead








http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-125-787&FM=1


----------



## dVeLoPe

Unexpected error running tests.
Workload work failed with error message: eva::d3d11::rendering::deferred_scene_renderer::render(): draw_depth_task for thread 0: File: device_context.cpp
Line: 818
Function: struct ID3D11CommandList *__cdecl eva::d3d11::deferred_device_context::do_finish_command_list(bool)

Expression: native()->FinishCommandList( restore_deferred_context_state, &result): DX11 call failed [-2005270522].

Device hung due to badly formed commands.
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: ID3D11DeviceContext::FinishCommandList:

keep getting this error even at 100% fan speed and STOCK clocks


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> The Hydro Coppers aren't actually that bad of a deal.
> 
> I was looking at buying a reference card and slapping on an EK waterblock and backplate and it came out to be:
> 
> EVGA GTX 980Ti: $650
> EK Titan X Nickel Acetal Waterblock: $125.99
> EK Titan X Back Plate: $34.99
> 
> Total: $810.98
> 
> The EVGA waterblock from EK uses the exact same EK waterblock and even has a white LED in the waterblock just like the 980 hydrocopper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, and shipping would be a lot for me too. Too bad you can't use EKs terminals for SLI with their waterblock but that's a small inconvenience to pay.
Click to expand...

Yeah, while true, by doing away with the terminal, this might cut down on some of the restriction. The terminal opening on my 780's are quite small.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Would one 980 Ti outperform two 780 Tis in SLI? I plan to get two 980 Ti's in SLI but can only afford one at the moment. I would be selling my two 780 Ti's to afford the single 980 Ti and then getting the second 980 Ti a few months down the road.

I haven't been able to find benchmarks that compare what I'm trying to do. I only ask this now because my 780 Ti's are only going to drop in price the longer I wait. I could get $600 total for the two and only have to pay a $50 difference for the 980 Ti. So basically a free upgrade.


----------



## viper1590

Can anyone with SC backplate models confirm that there are extra thermal pads for ram from Titan X still present, actually making contact with nothing ? Read this elsewhere


----------



## Hammonds

Hi Guys,

I'm just querying whether or not the performance gap between my current original SLI Titans vs a single 980TI is worth worrying about.

I have been looking at getting either a 3440x1440 monitor or a 144hz 2560x1440 IPS.

So the question is - Will a 980ti be a substantial upgrade over original titan sli for 144hz 2560x1440.

Also thoughts on whether or not 3440x1440 is actually good for gaming? (I'm not the FPS type)

I'm going to 'Murica in a month or so where I might pick up a 980TI (939NZD) Selling my titans for around $650 each NZD means i'll actually be cash positive after 'upgrading'.

Cheers!


----------



## dVeLoPe

Unexpected error running tests.
Workload work failed with error message: eva::d3d11::rendering::deferred_scene_renderer::render(): Exception thrown in worker thread.

Type:
class eva::d3d11::function_error

What:
draw_unshadowed_illumination_task for thread 3: File: device_context.cpp
Line: 818
Function: struct ID3D11CommandList *__cdecl eva::d3d11::deferred_device_context::do_finish_command_list(bool)

Expression: native()->FinishCommandList( restore_deferred_context_state, &result): DX11 call failed [-2005270522].

Device hung due to badly formed commands.
DXGI_ERROR_DEVICE_HUNG: ID3D11DeviceContext::FinishCommandList:

anyone know whats going on here???? 353.06 or whatever latest drivers are with COMPLETELY STOCK NOTHING TOUCHED

just rebooted and BAM instant crash in 3dmark firestrike what gives/!?!!?


----------



## thrgk

Wait, what bridge will fit if i get 2 980ti hydrocopper? will the ek dual bridge fit?


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Wait, what bridge will fit if i get 2 980ti hydrocopper? will the ek dual bridge fit?


any sli bridge will fit. It's the same as any EK water block.

EDIT: None of the terminals or FC links will work with the Hydro Copper. They use a special piece with "EVGA" embossed in it so the dimensions are different. You will need to use fittings and something like bitspower crystal link.


----------



## thrgk

ah what a pain, guess ill buy reference and water block separate


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Would one 980 Ti outperform two 780 Tis in SLI? I plan to get two 980 Ti's in SLI but can only afford one at the moment. I would be selling my two 780 Ti's to afford the single 980 Ti and then getting the second 980 Ti a few months down the road.
> 
> I haven't been able to find benchmarks that compare what I'm trying to do. I only ask this now because my 780 Ti's are only going to drop in price the longer I wait. I could get $600 total for the two and only have to pay a $50 difference for the 980 Ti. So basically a free upgrade.


I'd suspect you'd get a slight performance drop given that a 980 Ti will perform about on par with SLI 780's. On the other hand if you get a decent overclock it might be similar performance. The 2nd 980 Ti will absolutely murder the 780's









FYI I'm in the same boat except with 780's (not Ti). I need to sell them to get a 980 Ti and while I don't expect to see a performance improvement I'll be happy with the VRAM upgrade until such time I can afford a second 980 Ti and then will be killing it









Cheers.


----------



## thrgk

do all wb require orings> they are such a pain, id get the evga wb ones but id have to connect the 2 cards THEN put them in pcie slots


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah.. don't mean to be a jerk but speaking of power consumption, it might be logical to consider your maximum power draw but do keep in mind that will never happen. seriously, someone is going to run ther cpu, gpu(s), fans, RAM, SSDs (and/or HDs) pumps, wifi, sound card, pumps ect at 100%?
> 
> *nope.*
> 
> it would be nice to see some kill-o-watt reading here along with benchmarks but here is a haswell-e system with a titanX SLI set up (and me figuring out what would be a minimum suggested PSU to be safe:
> i am pretty sure titanXs will be drawing a few more watts but this ought to give a pretty accurate expectation. i mean no disrespect but if Rickles or you other members want me to shut the h-e double hockey sticks up until i get a 980ti (waiting on custom cards) i don't blame yous.


I don't mind post if they are relevant to the thread, PSU and power draw is all good.


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> ah what a pain, guess ill buy reference and water block separate


Is it more of a pain to connect 2 cards with some other means than installing 2 waterblocks?


----------



## thrgk

yea true, if the hydrocopper come back in stock


----------



## anotheraznguy

So was able to game finally today for a bit and was playing project cars at 3440x1440. With my previous 970 SLI w/ a decent OC it was med/high settings and getting 60-70 fps. With 2 of these puppies i maxed everyhing out and still get over 100 fps. Feels great gaming again


----------



## pompss

stable oc on my zotac playing the witcher 3 for 45 min.

1535 mhz core and 1850 mem 1.25v

Myabe i could push the memory but will not get any additional fps so not worthed .


----------



## dVeLoPe

pny must have gotton tired of the retruns or newegg finally fixed their error.

NO 980Ti is ELIGABLE for RETRUN only REPLACMENT before the only one was PNY.

luckily I got one as others did and if it says standard return on your reciept your still good to go!!


----------



## thrgk

why does this say full cover, but in the photo it is not? Is it a photo issue or a description?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-titan-x-waterblock-nickel.html

see how it doesnt cover the right side of the card?


----------



## phaseshift

Stepped up both my GTX 980 Kingpins for GTX 980 TI ACX 2.0+ waiting in queue, I cannot wait.

Is there a difference between a GTX 980 TI SC+ over a GTX 980 TI ACX 2.0+ aside from higher clocks? I can achieve the same higher clocks on the 980 TI ACX 2.0+ right? How about the classifieds?


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> why does this say full cover, but in the photo it is not? Is it a photo issue or a description?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-titan-x-waterblock-nickel.html
> 
> see how it doesnt cover the right side of the card?


I think its "full cover" cause it also covers the VRMs. Correct me if I'm wrong, just a thought.


----------



## thrgk

why is that one shorter than this one tho?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/ek-fc-titan-x-gtx980-ti-waterblock-nickel-original-csq.html

see how this one covers it all. Is it just a photo mixup?


----------



## Rickles

I was also under the impression that full cover just means it covers the VRMs and memory as well as the GPU.


----------



## thrgk

So is the short and long one different or ?


----------



## Saint Chewy

I just received my beautiful new EVGA SC 980 ti today, and I notice that it runs very hot. It was actually throttling when I was playing GTA V. Now I have been messing around with fan profiles and have gotten the temperature down a little bit. Idle is around 40c and max is hitting 70c. My fan speed is around 60-75%. I don't mind the noise level too much, but running the fans like that all the time wont kill my card in a couple of months will it?


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> I just received my beautiful new EVGA SC 980 ti today, and I notice that it runs very hot. It was actually throttling when I was playing GTA V. Now I have been messing around with fan profiles and have gotten the temperature down a little bit. Idle is around 40c and max is hitting 70c. My fan speed is around 60-75%. I don't mind the noise level too much, but running the fans like that all the time wont kill my card in a couple of months will it?


Is it the one with reference cooler or ACX 2.0+ cooler?


----------



## Saint Chewy

It's the reference one


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> So is the short and long one different or ?


Some say the shorties decrease the VRM temps 1-2 degree due to airflow, but i havent seen any proof of that. I would go for the long blocks as it protects the entire PCB.


----------



## t1337dude

So, if I wanted the best air-cooled GTX 980 Ti solution that will be available within the next few weeks, think I'll want this one?


----------



## jezzer

Love the shine and feel of the ref cooler but allthough i havent had time to build the card in my system i am allready affraid of the noise it will make. Hope that new corsair bracket comes available quickly.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> So was able to game finally today for a bit and was playing project cars at 3440x1440. With my previous 970 SLI w/ a decent OC it was med/high settings and getting 60-70 fps. With 2 of these puppies i maxed everyhing out and still get over 100 fps. Feels great gaming again


This is what I wanted to read!

Could you please post some more data with other games too if you have time? I plan on getting a 3440x1440 monitor and 2 980 Ti's so I really want to know how well it works.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I have been looking at some reviews of these cards, but I am a bit "meh" to reviews of 4K with MSAA turned on. How do one of these cards perform at 4K with max settings without MSAA (or other Antialazing settings turned on)? The other alternative to one of these cards is two GTX 970s/980s second hand. I do not want to get two of these 905 USD cards (yes, crazy pricing in Norway).


----------



## blado

Really tempted to buy the hybrid cooler from evga and put it on my reference 980 ti. Too bad it's never in stock







. The Titan X hybrid cooler will fit the 980 ti correct?


----------



## b.walker36

I went to check if my local microcenter had any of these in stock cause I'm itching to buy one and they were price gouging, I was very surprised. They had it listed at 770 price but selling at 699 and showing 70 off. The damn MSRP for the superclocked is lower than 699 lol.

I want a lightning but I don't think I'll ever really take the time to figure out its absolute max clocks and I will be sticking with air so I'm thinking a Strix, GI or Gaming will be fine for me. I like the price of the G1 its only like 20 more.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I went to check if my local microcenter had any of these in stock cause I'm itching to buy one and they were price gouging, I was very surprised. They had it listed at 770 price but selling at 699 and showing 70 off. The damn MSRP for the superclocked is lower than 699 lol.
> 
> I want a lightning but I don't think I'll ever really take the time to figure out its absolute max clocks and I will be sticking with air so I'm thinking a Strix, GI or Gaming will be fine for me. I like the price of the G1 its only like 20 more.


That's where you pull out your phone and show them and make them honor the price.


----------



## thrgk

Can someone post exactly what I need to connect 2 hydrocopper 980 ti? I am going to wait for them to come back in stock.

My mobile is the asus maximus extreme x99 (not sure how this effects spacing ).

Looks like the crystal link is best idea but what fittings will I need and do I want 2 slot or 3 slot crystal link, etc. And do I need other things to go along with it ?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can someone post exactly what I need to connect 2 hydrocopper 980 ti? I am going to wait for them to come back in stock.
> 
> My mobile is the asus maximus extreme x99 (not sure how this effects spacing ).
> 
> Looks like the crystal link is best idea but what fittings will I need and do I want 2 slot or 3 slot crystal link, etc. And do I need other things to go along with it ?


I guess those Hydro Copper blocks have the same amount of inlets and outlets as the EK Terminals have (two on top and two on bottom of the "Terminal"), if this is the case and you want to run parallell then you need four Bitspower Multi Link Enhance fittings (or the Bitspower SLI-fittings). If the motherboard you have are the Rampage V Extreme then I guess you have full x16 x16 support on PCI-E slot 1 and 3 like with the RIVBE I have. You can buy Bitspower Crystal Link cut to the right length, but I would have cut it myself. If you go with the Bitspower SLI fitting, you need the "three slot" or whatever it is called.









For the in and out-let you need another two Bitspower Multi Link Enhance fittings, so a total of six of those in the color you want (black, white or nickel) and the Bitspower 10/12mm acrylic tubing or Crystal Link 3-slot precut.









Either two of these with whatever you want from the GPUs to the rest of your system, eventually two Bitspower Multi Link Enhance fittings.

Or six of these + two of these


----------



## naved777

first it was showing shipping would take 1-2 months but now its ready to ship for $754


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone have a line on EVGA backplates? EVGA is out currently.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> I guess those Hydro Copper blocks have the same amount of inlets and outlets as the EK Terminals have (two on top and two on bottom of the "Terminal"), if this is the case and you want to run parallell then you need four Bitspower Multi Link Enhance fittings (or the Bitspower SLI-fittings). If the motherboard you have are the Rampage V Extreme then I guess you have full x16 x16 support on PCI-E slot 1 and 3 like with the RIVBE I have. You can buy Bitspower Crystal Link cut to the right length, but I would have cut it myself. If you go with the Bitspower SLI fitting, you need the "three slot" or whatever it is called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the in and out-let you need another two Bitspower Multi Link Enhance fittings, so a total of six of those in the color you want (black, white or nickel) and the Bitspower 10/12mm acrylic tubing or Crystal Link 3-slot precut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Either two of these with whatever you want from the GPUs to the rest of your system, eventually two Bitspower Multi Link Enhance fittings.
> 
> Or six of these + two of these


The EK bridge doesnt work with the hydrocopper blocks tho


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> first it was showing shipping would take 1-2 months but now its ready to ship for $754


Lol, can get the Hydro Copper for $50.00 more,..


----------



## thrgk

Do the crystal link just push in? They pretty reliable ? Don't want em leaking lol


----------



## pxil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> How do one of these cards perform at 4K with max settings without MSAA (or other Antialazing settings turned on)? The other alternative to one of these cards is two GTX 970s/980s second hand. I do not want to get two of these 905 USD cards (yes, crazy pricing in Norway).


I get consistent 60fps (vsync on) in Far Cry 4 at 4K with Medium settings without no AA. With Ultra it was around 30fps. Hoping that with two I can get 60fps on Ultra. This is with a +230mhz GPU and +500mhz memory overclock.

Two 980s will be faster than one 980ti but you really want two 980ti's for 4k.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> The EK bridge doesnt work with the hydrocopper blocks tho


I did not mean the EK Bridge, did not mention it either. The "Terminal" is this thing: Single Terminal or what it is called (follows the waterblock on the Hydro Coppers).



If you connect the crystal links between each block on the Hydro Coppers you should be just fine, I made the cuts for the 1-slot spacing myself with a dremel and it was tight, so with the pre-cut crystal link you should be 100% tight, they come completely done to push into the Enhance-fittings.

Here is a picture for you of my previous quad r9 290x using EK waterblocks with bitspower 10/12mm acrylic tubing and Bitspower Multi Link Adapters between each block, do it like that only with spacing equal to the space between PCI-E slot 1 and slot 3 on your motherboard.



Do it like that and you will be good, I have yet to have a leak with acrylic tubing and those fittings, the Enhance is the new Bitspower fitting which I guess is supposed to be better, I do not know, I only have the "old" Adapters like shown in the picture above.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pxil*
> 
> I get 60fps in Far Cry 4 at 4K with Medium settings without no AA. With Ultra it was around 30fps. Hoping that with two I can get 60fps on Ultra. This is with a +230mhz GPU and +500mhz memory overclock.
> 
> Two 980s will be faster than one 980ti but you really want two 980ti's for 4k.


Hallo and welcome to OCN.

I have looked at a few benchmarks and dual GTX 980s is better than one GTX 980 Ti, but the pricing of those second hand is 85% of new price, which I think is a bit on the pricy side for those cards. Far Cry 4 at 4K and medium settings and only 60 FPS? I bet my R9 290X Ligthning does about the same, been playing it on Medium at 4K with one of those cards too ... I know that two GTX 980 Ti's is recommended for 4K at max settings, it is just soooooo expensive. I will wait till the 16th of June before I take a dig into any new or used cards though.









Thank you for the information though.


----------



## Cortez42

After some late-night irresponsible Newegg surfing, I put in an order for an EVGA GTX 980 ti!

Looking forward to getting back to a single card.


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Anyone have a line on EVGA backplates? EVGA is out currently.


Last I checked there is no backplate for the 980TI yet. The Titan X will fit but reads Titan X


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cortez42*
> 
> After some late-night irresponsible Newegg surfing, I put in an order for an EVGA GTX 980 ti!
> 
> Looking forward to getting back to a single card.


are you considering running a buttload of benchmarks while you're waiting and then compare those to the 980ti's later?


----------



## thrgk

is the SC + with ACX cooler reference also?

If so, can I use the included evga backplate with an EK block?


----------



## majin662

This has been the longest week ever. Card ordered last tuesday. Finally here but stuck at work. So close. So far away.


----------



## zeppoli

I'm planning on getting rid of my 2, r9 290's for a single 980 TI in the next few weeks or so.

Does it really matter which one I get? Meaning, some like the EVGA models have a higher clock/memory speed than say the stock reference model, but I can simply just overclock the stock reference model to match correct? I mean that is basically what these other companies do right? Throw a better cooler on it and just overclock them a little.

I hate to say it, but I kind of like the reference models, plus if I plan on adding another one in the future (highly doubt it, hate SLI/Crossfire) they always do look better, plus I like getting the heat out of my case rather then letting it stay in there


----------



## anotheraznguy

Had some fun w/ Firestrike today. My room is stupid hot right now at 37C so i am definitely cooking in here

Extreme - 16195
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5043189

Ultra - 7769
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5043287


----------



## Saint Chewy

Can anyone with a EVGA SC 980 ti with the ACX cooler let me know how their temperatures are? I have just the reference SC 980 ti and I am not crazy about the temperatures along with the fan speed I have to have it just to keep the card cool. Possibly thinking about returning this one and trying to wait for either the ACX version or other non reference models.


----------



## majin662

FINALLY!!!!!! Can't wait to go home now. Is it 5 yet?



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Krazee

lol I am still waiting for UPS to get to my work as well. I might fall extremely ill, extremely fast when it does


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> lol I am still waiting for UPS to get to my work as well. I might fall extremely ill, extremely fast when it does


bruh. you ain't lying. I have a midnight maintenance tonight...can definitely see myself missing the rest of tomorrow.


----------



## Yggdrasilrg

For those with blower cards, what kind of temps you getting?
I'm running SLI and idle is about 60C with default fan profile.
Even a relatively undemanding benchmark like FFXIV Heavensward one takes me 85C quickly - then the cards throttle and stay at about 85C.

Running the fans at 85%(4000RPM) Keeps at 43C and 45C for idles, about 80C maximum in Furmark.

Is this typical for blower style cards? I've always done non-ref fans before this.

(I am getting 4-6C lower CPU temps than my old SLI 670 Windforce though)


----------



## negru08

So I just received my 980 Ti SC with backplate today. But I am getting something I have not seen on my 980. I am doing a render test using GPUZ and I am getting these two things "VRel" and "VOp". IS my card broken? Do I need to return it?







My 980 never had those messaged Even when I pushed the voltage.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yggdrasilrg*
> 
> For those with blower cards, what kind of temps you getting?
> I'm running SLI and idle is about 60C with default fan profile.
> Even a relatively undemanding benchmark like FFXIV Heavensward one takes me 85C quickly - then the cards throttle and stay at about 85C.
> 
> Running the fans at 85%(4000RPM) Keeps at 43C and 45C for idles, about 80C maximum in Furmark.
> 
> Is this typical for blower style cards? I've always done non-ref fans before this.
> 
> (I am getting 4-6C lower CPU temps than my old SLI 670 Windforce though)


At idle I run between 30-35degrees. Quiet or default gaming/load I can reach 80-85degrees, but usually stay in the 60s-low 70s. With the aggressive fan profile I stay in the 60's.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> So I just received my 980 Ti SC with backplate today. But I am getting something I have not seen on my 980. I am doing a render test using GPUZ and I am getting these two things "VRel" and "VOp". IS my card broken? Do I need to return it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 980 never had those messaged Even when I pushed the voltage.


Are you OCing it? It's related to PerfCap. Basically the nvidia drivers are reporting why your card is being performance capped (throttled). VRel and VOp are related to voltage. What PSU do you have? Is it delivering enough power?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saint Chewy*
> 
> Can anyone with a EVGA SC 980 ti with the ACX cooler let me know how their temperatures are? I have just the reference SC 980 ti and I am not crazy about the temperatures along with the fan speed I have to have it just to keep the card cool. Possibly thinking about returning this one and trying to wait for either the ACX version or other non reference models.


I can probably tell you tomorrow or Thursday







Mine is arriving tomorrow.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Are you OCing it? It's related to PerfCap. Basically the nvidia drivers are reporting why your card is being performance capped (throttled). VRel and VOp are related to voltage. What PSU do you have? Is it delivering enough power?


No not OC past stock card OC. I do notice that I get 1325 when I use GPU Z and look at it during render test. I have a EVGA 1000W G2. I cant even finish two runs of valley to see my scores.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> No not OC past stock card OC. I do notice that I get 1325 when I use GPU Z and look at it during render test. I have a EVGA 1000W G2. I cant even finish two runs of valley to see my scores.


ITs also my first full modular PSU. I did just see a view area of green which corrispond to power...so is my PSU broken or not cabled right?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> No not OC past stock card OC. I do notice that I get 1325 when I use GPU Z and look at it during render test. I have a EVGA 1000W G2. I cant even finish two runs of valley to see my scores.


Okay, that's a Superflower Leadex platform (very good PSU by the way!!), so that can't be the problem. So I don't know what the stock factory OC speed is supposed to be for your card, is that 1325 normal, higher or lower?

And otherwise I don't know of any obvious ways to troubleshoot those PerfCap messages you've been getting. But something is limiting the performance. You do have all the power cables hooked up to the videocard, right?

And by 'I can't even finish two runs of valley to see my scores' do you mean that the benchmark crashes?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> ITs also my first full modular PSU. I did just see a view area of green which corrispond to power...so is my PSU broken or not cabled right?


What do you mean a 'view area of green'? A picture might say more than a 1000 words here


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> No not OC past stock card OC. I do notice that I get 1325 when I use GPU Z and look at it during render test. I have a EVGA 1000W G2. I cant even finish two runs of valley to see my scores.
> 
> 
> 
> ITs also my first full modular PSU. I did just see a view area of green which corrispond to power...so is my PSU broken or not cabled right?
Click to expand...

it has nothing to do with your PSU.

those readings in gpu-z shows what limitation is holding your card back from boosting *indefinitely.* the two caps are voltage (not PSU voltage but what the core is getting!) and power target (how much wattage the card is drawing.)

RELAX!


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> What do you mean a 'view area of green'? A picture might say more than a 1000 words here


Well According to EVGA site the 980 Ti SC has 1102 MHz Base Clock and 1190 MHz Boost Clock, but I have always noticed that if I do a render test using GPU Z they go past that easily..IDK why. But without any OC to the memory or the GPU it states that during a render test the GPU speed is 1316 mhz gpu and 1752 mhz memory. During this render test in GPUZ there is a graph of shorts next to perfcap reason that is in different colors. Well i noticed slivers of green and when I highlight over them it states the perf code is PWR. Which states "Limited by total power"

Idk maybe I didnt hook up the right cables on the powersuppy. I am using the red cables labled VGA. I may hook up my Crosiar HX 850 and see if I still get these messages. ITs a semi modular instead of full modular.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it has nothing to do with your PSU.
> 
> those readings in gpu-z shows what limitation is holding your card back from boosting *indefinitely.* the two caps are voltage (not PSU voltage but what the core is getting!) and power target (how much wattage the card is drawing.)
> 
> RELAX!


I am just worred cause in my 980 SC I never had any percap messages. SO does that mean my 980 can OC to ultimate? Also I cant finish a valley benchmark run. That is what bothers me. It runs then randomly crashes and the fps drop incredibly and my heat rises.


----------



## zeppoli

Isn't this Nvidia features?? The card will clock past its standard clock speed if doing something demanding (like a benchmark) and the temps allow it to do so.

I could have sworn I read that this is normal


----------



## nerdy1

Just installed my EVGA GTX 980 ti SC Reference card and it's working well so far but it's much hotter than the 980 ACX 2.0 card it replaced. I hit a high of 85c in 3dMark and 83 in Valley. Seems fine though so far.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Isn't this Nvidia features?? The card will clock past its standard clock speed if doing something demanding (like a benchmark) and the temps allow it to do so.
> 
> I could have sworn I read that this is normal


Idk I do notice that in Valley it says it's higher than what gpu z reads...gpu z says 1313 while Valley says 1440?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> I am just worred cause in my 980 SC I never had any percap messages. SO does that mean my 980 can OC to ultimate? Also I cant finish a valley benchmark run. That is what bothers me. It runs then randomly crashes and the fps drop incredibly and my heat rises.


no, it doesn't mean it would have boosted to ultimate, just that it wasn't pushed hard enough.

did you use DDU to uninstall then re-install your drivers?

edit for the ninja:
ignore valley's readings.


----------



## negru08

Yes I did use ddu. I always do. If I did not have the power hooked up right or in the right plug in the card wouldn't work at all right? The asci is 78. That's not good but not bad either. It shouldn't be crashing on stock oc.


----------



## Hl86

I want to watercool one, but i dont want to buy radiator/pump/resovoir what should i do?


----------



## looniam

ok, very good some folks miss re-installing drivers.

by chance you using afterburner? - it also has voltage and power limits in monitoring. also, you updated gpu-z?


----------



## Brulf

Time for a rebuild just gotta wait for stock though











I know it says the titan x vga full cover fits it but does the backplate for it fit as well? i'm pretty sure i have read that it does


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I want to watercool one, but i dont want to buy radiator/pump/resovoir what should i do?


Get the EVGA Hybrid. It's apparently quiet and cool. I'm hoping to get one soon









http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-1996-KR


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brulf*
> 
> Time for a rebuild just gotta wait for stock though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it says the titan x vga full cover fits it but does the backplate for it fit as well? i'm pretty sure i have read that it does


Wow, what is up with that 1k ASUS ref 980ti? For some reason, ASUS refs are 900euro here in europe as well, this is very strange


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, very good some folks miss re-installing drivers.
> 
> by chance you using afterburner? - it also has voltage and power limits in monitoring. also, you updated gpu-z?


Yep had to update both GPU Z and MSI Afterburner as they were not letting me view everything correctly and wouldnt let me boost the voltage. With MSI Afterburner I put the power limit to 110 (Seems low to me but typical of a TI I guess, the 980 had a high limit..starting to love that card which also had a asci of 89) and keep voltage at stock.

GPUZ reads voltage at 1.1990v (Seems most stable) but if I push it to the max of +87 it read 1.2430 (crashes the most) and I get the VOp message to show. Oh also have temp limit set to 91.... So do I have a bad card, bad PSU ( I just got it yesterday) , or do I have the wrong cables plugged into the PSU and graphics card ( since I used the VGA cables which are red and plugged them into VGA 5 socket)?


----------



## Brulf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Wow, what is up with that 1k ASUS ref 980ti? For some reason, ASUS refs are 900euro here in europe as well, this is very strange


Welcome to australia







all electronics are overpriced here and this site i use is fairly competitive.... you don't even wanna see the non ref Titan X...


----------



## negru08

Also notice during benchmark it seems.. Sluggish. Not smooth but fps doesn't go down or why weird artifacts.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> *Yep had to update both GPU Z and MSI Afterburner* as they were not letting me view everything correctly and wouldnt let me boost the voltage. With MSI Afterburner I put the power limit to 110 (Seems low to me but typical of a TI I guess, the 980 had a high limit..starting to love that card which also had a asci of 89) and keep voltage at stock.
> 
> GPUZ reads voltage at 1.1990v (Seems most stable) but if I push it to the max of +87 it read 1.2430 (crashes the most) and I get the VOp message to show. Oh also have temp limit set to 91.... So do I have a bad card, bad PSU ( I just got it yesterday) , or do I have the wrong cables plugged into the PSU and graphics card ( since I used the VGA cables which are red and plugged them into VGA 5 socket)?


very good then.

just an fyi - i ran fire strike (mind you on a 780ti classy!) saw my power target usage then next run set it below it in AB and saw the green in PerfCap Reason. so green mean up the power target - but you probably figured that.









then i upped the voltage _w/o adjusting the core speed_ from 1.23 to 1.33 (i can do that w/classy controller) and would still see the VOp message _when boosting_.

so i am sure your PSU connections and card is fine but the driver is being flonky with you. unfortunately it seems maxwell doesn't like too much voltage and gets finicky when you try to add more than really needed.

i'd suggest playing some games and see how it performs.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> very good then.
> 
> just an fyi - i ran fire strike (mind you on a 780ti classy!) saw my power target usage then next run set it below it in AB and saw the green in PerfCap Reason. so green mean up the power target - but you probably figured that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i upped the voltage _w/o adjusting the core speed_ from 1.23 to 1.33 (i can do that w/classy controller) and would still see the VOp message _when boosting_.
> 
> so i am sure your PSU connections and card is fine but the driver is being flonky with you. unfortunately it seems maxwell doesn't like too much voltage and gets finicky when you try to add more than really needed.
> 
> i'd suggest playing some games and see how it performs.


Thanks for the info. So it could be a driver issue? It's just that it's weird. At stock speeds it crashes. I have been playing with this for two hours and currently pushing 100 core and 250 memory and it's not crashing? Even when I push voltage to +87 (1.2430>


----------



## hallowen

Hi Guys,

Just got an EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ (06G-P4-4995-KR) and since GPU-Z 0.8.3 won't allow me to copy the bios file, I tried to copy the stock bios using the NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1 (nvflash --list filename.rom) and it gives the error "No Nvidia Adapter Found". I even tried to go ahead and flash to the 980Ti-SC-425.rom and it STILL says "No Nividia Adapter Found".

This same NVFlash worked with no problems on my EVGA Titan X Card, But No Go on this new 980Ti SC+ using the GeForce 353.06 driver. I even tried disabling the driver, But it still won't recognize the 980Ti SC+ in NVFlash.

Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> very good then.
> 
> just an fyi - i ran fire strike (mind you on a 780ti classy!) saw my power target usage then next run set it below it in AB and saw the green in PerfCap Reason. so green mean up the power target - but you probably figured that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then i upped the voltage _w/o adjusting the core speed_ from 1.23 to 1.33 (i can do that w/classy controller) and would still see the VOp message _when boosting_.
> 
> so i am sure your PSU connections and card is fine but the driver is being flonky with you. unfortunately it seems maxwell doesn't like too much voltage and gets finicky when you try to add more than really needed.
> 
> i'd suggest playing some games and see how it performs.


I have the power set to 110 percent. Max I can let it go. Plug +87 voltage is the highest I can give it. Why am I still getting random PWR code messages? 

As you can see from the pic the green is random and threwout . Why?


----------



## looniam

you're welcome. i am inclined to point towards the driver when running valley, unless you are having the same experience gaming.

_BUT i could be entirely wrong w/o having the card myself._ <-- i really need to put in that disclaimer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> I have the power set to 110 percent. Max I can let it go. Plug +87 voltage is the highest I can give it. Why am I still getting random PWR code messages?
> 
> As you can see from the pic the green is random and threwout . Why?


the card wants more than the 110% power target


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're welcome. i am inclined to point towards the driver when running valley, unless you are having the same experience gaming.
> 
> _BUT i could be entirely wrong w/o having the card myself._ <-- i really need to put in that disclaimer.
> the card wants more than the 110% power target


How would I go about doing that?







I could stand to get little hotter. Running currently at 64c under full load. If she wants more juice I'll give it to her.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> How would I go about doing that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could stand to get little hotter. Running currently at 64c under full load. If she wants more juice I'll give it to her.


there is a modded bios in the first post but i would not use it unless you have an EVGA card. *HOWEVER* also read in the first few pages how to save the one you have now!


----------



## th3illusiveman

This is the first Nvidia Card i've really wanted to buy in a loong time but the Canadian Dollar sucks big time right now. They are like $800+ over here.... add tax and it will come out to around $900









If AMD drop a bomb and the price drops so i can get one for around $700 i'll try getting one.


----------



## PullTheTricker

If I were to get 2 980 Ti's, will it only be maximim frame rate that will be boosted by the additional gpu power? Looking at online benchmarks, the minimum frame rates with SLI seems to be missing very often, almost as if to conceal it. So that poses the qeustion, is SLI worth it from a pure perfomance point of view. Last I checked JayzTwoCents was comparing 1 single 980 TI to 2x 970 SLI. So I am assuming he thinks SLI is a valid option for good perfomance gains?

I'm not sure wich version I will go for. But I could do possibly 2x EVGA 980 TI Classified in SLI, or otherwise MSI Gaming Edition depending on wich one comes sooner.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there is a modded bios in the first post but i would not use it unless you have an EVGA card. *HOWEVER* also read in the first few pages how to save the one you have now!


There are lots of bios. I don't really understand which one I need. I currently have a EVGA 980 ti SC card.


----------



## majin662

Have to say that while I still use whatever settings I feel are best there is something awesomely satisfying about seeing geforce experience recommend turning on ALL THE THINGS


----------



## anotheraznguy

The first post has the EVGA bios to use. if you are using an air cooler, use the first one called 980Ti-SC-425.zip. If you are hybrid or watercooled use 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *th3illusiveman*
> 
> This is the first Nvidia Card i've really wanted to buy in a loong time but the Canadian Dollar sucks big time right now. They are like $800+ over here.... add tax and it will come out to around $900
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If AMD drop a bomb and the price drops so i can get one for around $700 i'll try getting one.


I feel you, man. The EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ is 905 USD in Norway, the EVGA GTX 980 Ti (stock cooler) is 872 USD. Crazy high prices, I am going to wait till AMD releases the new 300-series and see if that make any more sense than going with the 980 Ti. Pricedrop is something I hope for too, 872 USD for a reference card with a stock cooler.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there is a modded bios in the first post but i would not use it unless you have an EVGA card. *HOWEVER* also read in the first few pages how to save the one you have now!


So from your guess there is nothing wrong with my card or with my PSU. As I have stated numerous time this is the first PSU that I have ever got that is full modular. I kinda just guess what plugged into what based off my manual lol.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> There are lots of bios. I don't really understand which one I need. I currently have a EVGA 980 ti SC card.


go to the first post on this thread and look for:


then go to the titanX owners club for the nvflash utility (as stated)

FIRST save your bios you have now! then before anything else read everything about flash the bios to your gpu. its easy but you need to know what to do and how to do it.

if you don't understand then please don't do anything but ask and wait to get an answer. PLEASE!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> So from your guess there is nothing wrong with my card or with my PSU. As I have stated numerous time this is the first PSU that I have ever got that is full modular. I kinda just guess what plugged into what based off my manual lol.


you did a fine job.


----------



## hallowen

Never mind about my previous post guys (Too much in a hurry!).

Made a stupid mistake and thought I was using the latest NVFlash, But I found the updated one (5.218) and it works fine now.


----------



## negru08

So random question. Currently my gpu is hooked up to my pci 16x1 slot. Would I lose power or speed if I moved it to my second red pci slot that's labeled pci 16 x (8x2)

The pci 16x1 is directly under my huge heat sink and I think it's getting residual heat.


----------



## tigger1612

Here is my firestrike result for 1545/8000 SLI 980ti.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5045751

Not sure why futuremark reads all my stuff odd but core is 1545 in gpuz, and cpu is running at 45x100

The graphics score alone is pretty high in the hall of fame for 2x cards. Pretty sure its top 10 based on what i've seen. 38k is pretty quick.

1550 doesn't make it. Need a 1.3v bios.









yummy....#57 on firestrike hall of fame for 2x


----------



## PiERiT

Apologies if this has been asked and answered, but I see that most every reviewer was able to do around +250 on the core and +1000 on memory. Have you guys had similar luck? What are you setting your voltage to?


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigger1612*
> 
> Here is my firestrike result for 1545/8000 SLI 980ti.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5045751
> 
> Not sure why futuremark reads all my stuff odd but core is 1545 in gpuz, and cpu is running at 45x100
> 
> The graphics score alone is pretty high in the hall of fame for 2x cards. Pretty sure its top 10 based on what i've seen. 38k is pretty quick.
> 
> 1550 doesn't make it. Need a 1.3v bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yummy....#57 on firestrike hall of fame for 2x


38k graphics perfomance for firestrike is pretty beastly. I am considering for 2x in SLI as well, but I have some hesitations. I know the added gou power increases maximum frames but how does minimum frame rates scale with SLI in games?


----------



## Somasonic

Your minimum frame rates should go up accordingly as well









Cheers.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, could you tell me if the 980ti Hydrocopper has a custom PCB please?
Or is it just waterblock and custom clock?

Thanks


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> go to the first post on this thread and look for:
> 
> 
> then go to the titanX owners club for the nvflash utility (as stated)
> 
> FIRST save your bios you have now! then before anything else read everything about flash the bios to your gpu. its easy but you need to know what to do and how to do it.
> 
> if you don't understand then please don't do anything but ask and wait to get an answer. PLEASE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you did a fine job.


I downloaded the BIOS, I downloaded NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5-218-0-1_x64. But I dont know how to copy my own bios. All the forums tell me how to overwite it. Plus the link on the How to tell me to disable my graphics card but this new version is supposed to do it automatically so is there an updated steps somewhere?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys so I just received my first of 2 GTX 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0+. They are replacing gtx 780 SLI. The thing is I am getting a lot of crashing in various games using the latest Nvidia drivers. I did a clean driver install of drivers and reinstalled Geforce experience. Is anyone else having issues? Should I just do a clean install of windows? Id rather not but If I have to I will.

Second question. My card gets to about 1400mhz max in game boost and around 7.8ghz memory with a 72% ASIC. How does this stack up? Ive noticed it is hitting max 110% power limit and throttling. Is there away around this? Ive seen some Modded Bios floating around but Im a little hesitant since Im on air and will be in SLI. I also dont see any VRM temps in GPUZ so Im scared that they might be too hot. Thanks guys. I cant wait till I get my second 980ti tomorrow.


----------



## blado

I wish EVGA's hybrid cooler would come in stock again so I can buy it for my 980 ti. The noise of the reference cooler is tolerable, but I'd like to replace it soon.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Keep the voltage lower which will help keep the power target below that 110%. Can you run those close to default voltage? I can run 1450mhz/7.4ghz at 1.2 volts @65% fan speed and not throttle the boost clock. But, your silicon may very..


----------



## KashunatoR

I have a huge dilemma, I really don't know which 980 ti to get.
Quick PC specs: cpu i7 4770k OC 4.5 ghz 1.31V on a Noctua NH-D15 cooler, case CM Storm Stryker, current gpu reference gtx 780 ti
My main target would be getting a G1 gaming, but how much case heat will that add considering I'm already seing 73-75 degrees Celsius on my CPU right now when I'm gaming?
If I can't afford to use a case air dumping card, I can go with reference, but how much of the limiting factor for OC is the stock blower cooler?
What other choices do I have?
Thank you!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> I downloaded the BIOS, I downloaded NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5-218-0-1_x64. *But I dont know how to copy my own bios.* All the forums tell me how to overwite it. Plus the link on the How to tell me to disable my graphics card but this new version is supposed to do it automatically so is there an updated steps somewhere?


The command is:

nvflash --save _biosname_.rom (use your own "_name_" ie 980tistock . ect)

haven't used the new version.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> The command is:
> 
> nvflash --save _biosname_.rom (use your own "_name_" ie 980tistock . ect)
> 
> haven't used the new version.


Ah ...im a complete noob when it comes to bios. I am so afraid I will brick it and not get it fixed.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> The command is:
> 
> nvflash --save _biosname_.rom (use your own "_name_" ie 980tistock . ect)
> 
> haven't used the new version.


Oh my freaking lord I did that command and the screen went black then fuzzy. Scared the crap out of me.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> Keep the voltage lower which will help keep the power target below that 110%. Can you run those close to default voltage? I can run 1450mhz/7.4ghz at 1.2 volts @65% fan speed and not throttle the boost clock. But, your silicon may very..


Honestly I have been crashing so much I have no idea what Im stable at but I was even crashing at 1400 with max voltage. What kind of 980ti do you have? I just reinstalled windows and Im updating it now and getting all the drivers etc. Will update in a bit. Hope my 980ti isnt a dud


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys so I just received my first of 2 GTX 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0+. They are replacing gtx 780 SLI. The thing is I am getting a lot of crashing in various games using the latest Nvidia drivers. I did a clean driver install of drivers and reinstalled Geforce experience. Is anyone else having issues? Should I just do a clean install of windows? Id rather not but If I have to I will.
> 
> Second question. My card gets to about 1400mhz max in game boost and around 7.8ghz memory with a 72% ASIC. How does this stack up? Ive noticed it is hitting max 110% power limit and throttling. Is there away around this? Ive seen some Modded Bios floating around but Im a little hesitant since Im on air and will be in SLI. I also dont see any VRM temps in GPUZ so Im scared that they might be too hot. Thanks guys. I cant wait till I get my second 980ti tomorrow.


I have the EVGA 980 Ti SC reference card. I'm also getting crashes - not in gaming, but when using the desktop. I crash about 3 times a day. My card is running at the stock clocks. I've reinstalled drivers, but it hasn't helped the situation. I'm in the process of returning the card.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i aswell haev been crashing at stock clocks


----------



## negru08

So my bios is 84.0.32.00.94...while the modded bios from this site is 84.0.32.90....will it brick my system if I load that bios?


----------



## anotheraznguy

For those of you guys that are having issues with the card crashing. It is an issue with the last 2 nvidia drivers. If you are using chrome, try and disable hardware acceleration to see if it helps you out.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Honestly I have been crashing so much I have no idea what Im stable at but I was even crashing at 1400 with max voltage. What kind of 980ti do you have? I just reinstalled windows and Im updating it now and getting all the drivers etc. Will update in a bit. Hope my 980ti isnt a dud


Reference ASUS


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Hi guys so I just received my first of 2 GTX 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0+. They are replacing gtx 780 SLI. The thing is I am getting a lot of crashing in various games using the latest Nvidia drivers. I did a clean driver install of drivers and reinstalled Geforce experience. Is anyone else having issues? Should I just do a clean install of windows? Id rather not but If I have to I will.
> 
> Second question. My card gets to about 1400mhz max in game boost and around 7.8ghz memory with a 72% ASIC. How does this stack up? Ive noticed it is hitting max 110% power limit and throttling. Is there away around this? Ive seen some Modded Bios floating around but Im a little hesitant since Im on air and will be in SLI. I also dont see any VRM temps in GPUZ so Im scared that they might be too hot. Thanks guys. I cant wait till I get my second 980ti tomorrow.


If you are throttling, your gpu may be at the thermal limit, what is the temp of the card when it starts to throttle? I believe ~83-85 is around the limit.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> I have the EVGA 980 Ti SC reference card. I'm also getting crashes - not in gaming, but when using the desktop. I crash about 3 times a day. My card is running at the stock clocks. I've reinstalled drivers, but it hasn't helped the situation. I'm in the process of returning the card.


Yea my Asus 780 SLI were crashing with the last few drivers both in and out of games despite being completely stable for over a year before that. I think these issues may be driver related so Im going to hold off sending my card back for now. Hope they fix it soon. I dont ever use Chrome for those wondering.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> If you are throttling, your gpu may be at the thermal limit, what is the temp of the card when it starts to throttle? I believe ~83-85 is around the limit.


65C with a custom fan curve and acx 2.0 cooler, its throttling because of power limit I can see it in Afterburner and in GPUz.


----------



## EDGERRIES

These Cards are amazing with min fps at high Res, spent most of the time drooling at high textures then actually playing Witcher 3 and Gta V









They Really are monsters at high res in Sli.


----------



## negru08

With the modded bios will I be losing GPU boost? I like that feature.


----------



## Cool Mike

Received my EVGA SC+ w/ACX (w/Backplate) today. Running great. I asked earlier if this card was reference, as some of the pictures online showed Nvidia silkscreened on PCB board above PCIe gold finger. I saw one picture with EVGA.

*Looks like the retail cards shipping out are silk screened with EVGA!







Very good indicator this card is custom by EVGA.
*
Firestrike run and pics below.


----------



## ep45-ds3l

Nice firestrike.. I see we have like hardware









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5036969


----------



## tigger1612

Well...firestrike extreme score is good for #23 on HOF.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5046796

1545 core 8000 mem


----------



## negru08

Eh I decided against modding the bios. It isn't worth bricking my card for 10 more fps. Especially when I just game at 1080/60 on a plasma with vsync


----------



## evoll88

Did you try saving your bios in gpu-z? There is a little button on the middle right side.


----------



## SmackHisFace

How the hell are you guys running 1500+ mhz on air. I dont even think Im stable at 1400


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Did you try saving your bios in gpu-z? There is a little button on the middle right side.


Yea it told me not supported on this bios, so I had to use nvflash - save biosname.rom


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> How the hell are you guys running 1500+ mhz on air. I dont even think Im stable at 1400


you may have some overheating issues with the card.
i could do 1500 mhz on air easy. if you cant even 1400 mhz stable then sent it back. .


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> you may have some overheating issues with the card.
> i could do 1500 mhz on air easy. if you cant even 1400 mhz stable then sent it back. .


Really.... That bad? ****..... What ASIC? Do you have a reference model? Mine is EVGA SC+ ACX cooler. I am in a full tower with an insane amount of fans including side panel fans blowing directly on the card. Temps never break 70c with a custom fan profile.


----------



## Bard

My 980 ti Hybrid arrives tomorrow. I've seen that it maxes at 50º in reviews, so do you think it would be safe/worth it to use the custom BIOS?


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Really.... That bad? ****..... What ASIC? Do you have a reference model? Mine is EVGA SC+ ACX cooler. I am in a full tower with an insane amount of fans including side panel fans blowing directly on the card. Temps never break 70c with a custom fan profile.


do you use gpu-z to check the gpu clock??


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> do you use gpu-z to check the gpu clock??


Yea, Im not even stable at 1400mhz with stock volts. My cards hit the power limit and throttle to 1360~ even with stock voltage and crashes sometimes around 1400. Looks like I got a dud. My second 980ti comes tomorrow, I'm going to see how that overclocks and if its way better I'm gonna try and return this, but I got it straight from EVGA so Im not sure how that will work.


----------



## reset1101

Hi guys,

Have any of you mounted 2 980Ti with custom coolers in SLI? With all the heat thrown inside the case how are your temperatures behaving?


----------



## KnockingDoor

Just got the 980ti in the mail.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Yea, Im not even stable at 1400mhz with stock volts. My cards hit the power limit and throttle to 1360~ even with stock voltage and crashes sometimes around 1400. Looks like I got a dud. My second 980ti comes tomorrow, I'm going to see how that overclocks and if its way better I'm gonna try and return this, but I got it straight from EVGA so Im not sure how that will work.


I was getting to 1500 mhz but I was pushing my card to the max voltage stock bios allows.. to be honest I didn't see what stock voltage lets me get to.

I also should probably get around to registering my card and for batman...


----------



## thrgk

Can anyone confirm if this card is reference?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=

Also if Newegg says one per person can I just order twice? Id like evga due to good warranty if possible


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this card is reference?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> 
> Also if Newegg says one per person can I just order twice? Id like evga due to good warranty if possible


No it would be limited to the one per account, and the 4995 is a reference pcb.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if this card is reference?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=6202798&SID=
> 
> Also if Newegg says one per person can I just order twice? Id like evga due to good warranty if possible


As definition it isn't a reference because it has a custom cooling system and a custom clock (even in it's not a big OC)!

But IT has a reference Pcb so I consider It a reference!


----------



## Evange

Any idea if EVGA will release a 980Ti KPE?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> Well According to EVGA site the 980 Ti SC has 1102 MHz Base Clock and 1190 MHz Boost Clock, but I have always noticed that if I do a render test using GPU Z they go past that easily..IDK why. But without any OC to the memory or the GPU it states that during a render test the GPU speed is 1316 mhz gpu and 1752 mhz memory. During this render test in GPUZ there is a graph of shorts next to perfcap reason that is in different colors. Well i noticed slivers of green and when I highlight over them it states the perf code is PWR. Which states "Limited by total power"
> 
> Idk maybe I didnt hook up the right cables on the powersuppy. I am using the red cables labled VGA. I may hook up my Crosiar HX 850 and see if I still get these messages. ITs a semi modular instead of full modular.


Mine stock boosts to 1313mhz core and 1752mhz mem. Seems pretty normal. My 980 was close to these numbers though I'd have to dig them up. Biggest difference is the voltage. 980ti uses .068v less than the 980 at full load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Isn't this Nvidia features?? The card will clock past its standard clock speed if doing something demanding (like a benchmark) and the temps allow it to do so.
> 
> I could have sworn I read that this is normal


Yes.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nerdy1*
> 
> Just installed my EVGA GTX 980 ti SC Reference card and it's working well so far but it's much hotter than the 980 ACX 2.0 card it replaced. I hit a high of 85c in 3dMark and 83 in Valley. Seems fine though so far.


That's about right for temps under the quiet fan profile. If you can bear the noise try using a more aggressive profile.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> I want to watercool one, but i dont want to buy radiator/pump/resovoir what should i do?


Water cool it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KashunatoR*
> 
> I have a huge dilemma, I really don't know which 980 ti to get.
> Quick PC specs: cpu i7 4770k OC 4.5 ghz 1.31V on a Noctua NH-D15 cooler, case CM Storm Stryker, current gpu reference gtx 780 ti
> My main target would be getting a G1 gaming, but how much case heat will that add considering I'm already seing 73-75 degrees Celsius on my CPU right now when I'm gaming?
> If I can't afford to use a case air dumping card, I can go with reference, but how much of the limiting factor for OC is the stock blower cooler?
> What other choices do I have?
> Thank you!


Reference cooler design is fine. OC's like a beast. I'm concerned about your CPU temps. Those seem extremely high for gaming. Especially using a Noctua. May want to take it off, clean it, and reapply thermopaste and re-seat it. You really shouldn't be higher than 50-60 degrees.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnockingDoor*
> 
> Just got the 980ti in the mail.


Nice.

I'm having issues scoring high on Valley and Heaven. Think because I'm still running stock BIOS. Managed to get 1450mhz stable so far though. Will continue tinkering tonight.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evange*
> 
> Any idea if EVGA will release a 980Ti KPE?


Thread here:

*http://www.overclock.net/t/1558386/lr-evga-gtx-980-ti-k-ngp-n-leaked-picture-now-with-full-pictures*


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Yea, Im not even stable at 1400mhz with stock volts. My cards hit the power limit and throttle to 1360~ even with stock voltage and crashes sometimes around 1400. Looks like I got a dud. My second 980ti comes tomorrow, I'm going to see how that overclocks and if its way better I'm gonna try and return this, but I got it straight from EVGA so Im not sure how that will work.


1400 its way to low something is wrong with the card. If you not planning to go on water and do some test then return back to evga.
My evga gtx 980 ti SC does 1525mhz on air and my zotac 1500 mhz on air.
Open a rma with evga they will change the vga and tell them you are overclock user that will help expedited the process


----------



## jdstock76

^Agree

You should hit 1450mhz fairly easy. Get ahold of EVAG and RMA it.


----------



## carlhil2

AMD seems to be back in the game... http://videocardz.com/56225/amd-radeon-fury-x-3dmark-performance


----------



## KnockingDoor

If I run the Heaven benchmark on 1080p with my 1200p screen. Will the results be the same as tho I am taking it from a 1080p screen?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnockingDoor*
> 
> Just got the 980ti in the mail.


Uhm it seems a little low, maybe could it be due to the cpu?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KnockingDoor*
> 
> If I run the Heaven benchmark on 1080p with my 1200p screen. Will the results be the same as tho I am taking it from a 1080p screen?


Yep.


----------



## KnockingDoor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Uhm it seems a little low, maybe could it be due to the cpu?


exactly what I was thinking. will run at 1080p and post again

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep.


Thanks!


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> AMD seems to be back in the game... http://videocardz.com/56225/amd-radeon-fury-x-3dmark-performance


Pretty much dissapointed since its expected to cost $729 vs $649.99 of the gtx 980 ti for only 2-3 % faster

If its no beating the gtx 980 TI by at least 10% then its just a huge flop for me !!!


----------



## KnockingDoor

Did not get much difference at 1080p for me. score was 2050. Any idea where I can find a score list of people with 980ti's for the heaven benchmark?


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Received my EVGA SC+ w/ACX (w/Backplate) today. Running great. I asked earlier if this card was reference, as some of the pictures online showed Nvidia silkscreened on PCB board above PCIe gold finger. I saw one picture with EVGA.
> 
> *Looks like the retail cards shipping out are silk screened with EVGA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good indicator this card is custom by EVGA.
> *
> Firestrike run and pics below.


Nice pics thanks for posting them. Waiting on that card too. What do you mean by Card is custom by EVGA? Nothing but the cooler is custom from my understanding


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Pretty much dissapointed since its expected to cost $729 vs $649.99 of the gtx 980 ti for only 2-3 % faster
> 
> If its no beating the gtx 980 T by at least 10% ti then its just a huge flop for me !!!


Well, it depends on the launch price. That should be confirmed next week. If they price it at $600, then it's the most bang for your buck you can get. Having said that, I have a Gsync monitor on backorder and will be receiving my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ today, so I'm stuck with Nvidia for at least the next 5 years. Sorry AMD (always had AMD in the past, but I usually just go with what's the best out here, whether it's Nvidia or AMD. Right now the Gsync implementation appears to be superior to the Freesync implementation, so hence my pick for Nvidia).


----------



## sakete

And here is a review of the EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+:

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/83819-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-20/


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Well, it depends on the launch price. That should be confirmed next week. If they price it at $600, then it's the most bang for your buck you can get. Having said that, I have a Gsync monitor on backorder and will be receiving my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ today, so I'm stuck with Nvidia for at least the next 5 years. Sorry AMD (always had AMD in the past, but I usually just go with what's the best out here, whether it's Nvidia or AMD. Right now the Gsync implementation appears to be superior to the Freesync implementation, so hence my pick for Nvidia).


Amd has losed too much time and people buying gsync monitor like us will stick with nvidia.
even $50 less will not convince me. I need at least 100 dollar difference to justify nviida over amd but even then i think i will not switch !!

i need at least 60 fps 4k single gpu until then i will pretty much stick with 1440p.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Amd has losed too much time and people buying gsync monitor like us will stick with nvidia.
> even $50 less will not convince me. I need at least 100 dollar difference to justify nviida over amd but even then i think i will not switch !!
> 
> i need at least 60 fps 4k single gpu until then i will pretty much stick with 1440p.


I am indeed afraid that AMD might have missed the boat. Strategically it may have been a good move for Nvidia to launch early as I suspect plenty of people jumped on the 980 Ti (including myself) as soon as it was available. Probably a lot of people who were holding out for AMD but then decided to capitulate and go for the 980Ti. And if the latest rumors are any indication, I don't think brand new 980Ti owners will have any buyer's remorse when looking at what the expected AMD Fury XT performance will be.


----------



## jdstock76

I have been bitten in the past by AMD/ATI. I have no urge to return. They're really going to have to consider pricing on this card. Too high and people on the fence will go green. We already know the fanboys will buy but only 24% of the market. If AMD came in under the my $669 price tag I would consider it though. Just to toy with it and do benches.

I'm not so concerned about g-sync or freesync. I should look into it but right now I'm completely happy with what I have.


----------



## Cool Mike

Since the PCB has EVGA silk screened on it, this has typically meant the board was designed by EVGA and not Nvidia. I may be wrong. Someone please correct me if not true.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Since the PCB has EVGA silk screened on it, this has typically meant the board was designed by EVGA and not Nvidia. I may be wrong. Someone please correct me if not true.


All my reference EVGA cards have EVGA on the pcb.


----------



## thrgk

are pny and gigabyte bad? They are always instock at newegg while evga are never instock. They got bad rep for warranty?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Since the PCB has EVGA silk screened on it, this has typically meant the board was designed by EVGA and not Nvidia. I may be wrong. Someone please correct me if not true.
> 
> 
> 
> All my reference EVGA cards have EVGA on the pcb.
Click to expand...

^that!

you can pretty much know that a 8+6 power connection and 6+2 power phase is a reference design:


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> And here is a review of the EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+:
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/83819-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-20/


Holy Cow!!! This guy might be upgrading as soon as my 1440p monitor comes in.


----------



## zeppoli

I know this has been asked, but









Which version of this card is best to get? I have 2 r9 290's right now reference cards, and plan on replacing with 1 980ti, does it matter if I get the EVGA model that is overclocked or get the reference version and it can be just as overclocked using MSI afterburner?

I mean besides the noise and looks of the cards is there really any hardware differences?

Thanks


----------



## thrgk

No there should not be, maybe different bios but BOTH are REFERENCE, so should just be luck on how far you can OC them


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> No it would be limited to the one per account, and the 4995 is a reference pcb.


Can I make another account and use my parents name, its same address though, but different account and CC


----------



## jezzer

Decided to make my own hybrid card out of my reference EVGA jet engine with these parts


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> I know this has been asked, but
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which version of this card is best to get? I have 2 r9 290's right now reference cards, and plan on replacing with 1 980ti, does it matter if I get the EVGA model that is overclocked or get the reference version and it can be just as overclocked using MSI afterburner?
> 
> I mean besides the noise and looks of the cards is there really any hardware differences?
> 
> Thanks


I have the reference SC version and it's amazing. I know a few guys have the ACX version and love it. Those ar ethe EVGA ones. I haven't really heard much about the other brands though. I guess Gigabyte and ASUS have upcoming custom PCBs that will be very good contenders.


----------



## looniam

btw, EVGA does have backplates . .when in stock









i just might get the "vanilla" acx w/BP on the side if i can't wait for the classy or this:


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> And here is a review of the EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+:
> 
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/83819-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-acx-20/


77c on load is still prety high gpu tempratures, if you'd SLI the other card could get up to 87c. Asus with the 980 TI Strix is advertising 30% cooler then reference, whilst this ACX 2.0 seems to be 7% according to review. I will wait for MSI Gaming edition as well as Asus Strix reviews before I make my mind up.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> No there should not be, maybe different bios but BOTH are REFERENCE, so should just be luck on how far you can OC them


Ok.. So in that one review link on this page, he compares the EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ version to the stock 980ti and it shows a good 15+% increase in FPS. But the clock speeds are lower on the stock 980ti. Am I to assume if I simply brought those speeds to what the evga model has I would have the same results?

Also under the con he has "Stock-clocked memory"

what does this mean?

Thanks


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm not so concerned about g-sync or freesync. I should look into it but right now I'm completely happy with what I have.


"toy" with G-Sync and youll no longer be happy with what you have. Its a no going back, game changer for me


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yep.


How? 1080 has 1080 pixels while 1200 has 1200 pixels. IT literally has more pixels so the scores should not be the same unless I am miss understanding resoultions now.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can I make another account and use my parents name, its same address though, but different account and CC


I'm not 100% sure about that. I would think that would work, but there's a chance they flag the address for the limit... Of course it's possible a family member actually wants to buy their own item, so it would be silly of Newegg to do that.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> How? 1080 has 1080 pixels while 1200 has 1200 pixels. IT literally has more pixels so the scores should not be the same unless I am miss understanding resoultions now.


It's rendering, or displaying 1080. If you run 800x600 on a 4k monitor, it won't be displaying anything more than 800x600.

Oops dp.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Ok.. So in that one review link on this page, he compares the EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ version to the stock 980ti and it shows a good 15+% increase in FPS. But the clock speeds are lower on the stock 980ti. Am I to assume if I simply brought those speeds to what the evga model has I would have the same results?
> 
> Also under the con he has "Stock-clocked memory"
> 
> what does this mean?
> 
> Thanks


I would assume that would be accurate. At the same clock speeds the performance would be the same. However, the gap between the two in that link was pretty big. One would assume EVGA through a bit of mojo in there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> "toy" with G-Sync and youll no longer be happy with what you have. Its a no going back, game changer for me


I wouldn't even know where to begin. I'm not dropping $800 on the Swift with its given issues.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> btw, EVGA does have backplates . .when in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just might get the "vanilla" acx w/BP on the side if i can't wait for the classy or this:


How about this card from Gigabyte? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787 It's non-reference due to the 2 8-pins and I think better VRM system over the standard 6+2.

Though I would like to have a STRIX card one day as it's somewhat similar to the Classified but usually cheaper. I wouldn't mind a classy though either due to the bios switches on them (Don't recall if the STRIX does or not)


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> It's rendering, or displaying 1080. If you run 800x600 on a 4k monitor, it won't be displaying anything more than 800x600.
> 
> Oops dp.


Thats what I am saying...so the person saying that 1920X1080 and 1920X1200 are the same is wrong? Those two would get different score (not much but slightly difference due to pixel amount) when running benchmarks.


----------



## thrgk

What's the benefit of backplate doesn't it just add more weight that the pci slot has to support ?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> Thats what I am saying...so the person saying that 1920X1080 and 1920X1200 are the same is wrong? Those two would get different score (not much but slightly difference due to pixel amount) when running benchmarks.


The guy asked if running 1080p on a 1200p screen would be the same as running 1080p on a 1080p screen performance wise, and he said yep - which is true.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What's the benefit of backplate doesn't it just add more weight that the pci slot has to support ?


The PCI slot shouldn't be supporting much weight at all considering most people screw their cards to their case. A backplate helps better support the PCB itself.


----------



## thrgk

Yea that is true. So if I water cool is the backplate worth 35 bucks ? Mean it protects the card I guess but it be in the case anyway


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> What's the benefit of backplate doesn't it just add more weight that the pci slot has to support ?


It looks cool!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Yea that is true. So if I water cool is the backplate worth 35 bucks ? Mean it protects the card I guess but it be in the case anyway


Other than for looks I think most would say it's best function is that it protects the pcb from your own self. I've had a couple of drops land on my backplate at some point in time.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The guy asked if running 1080p on a 1200p screen would be the same as running 1080p on a 1080p screen performance wise, and he said yep - which is true.


Oh yea I must of read it wrong lol. My mistake XD


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> How about this card from Gigabyte? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787 It's non-reference due to the 2 8-pins and I think better VRM system over the standard 6+2.
> 
> Though I would like to have a STRIX card one day as it's somewhat similar to the Classified but usually cheaper. I wouldn't mind a classy though either due to the bios switches on them (Don't recall if the STRIX does or not)


i am eyeballing that with ~400 watt heat dissipation (though 3 slots) but haven't found out how many vrms it has.

the galaxy HOF has 16 and the classy has 15 i *think* i read that the strix has 10 like the 980.

if it has 8+2 for just above the reference price - i just may jump on it . . like how a teenager jumps on anything . .


----------



## motivman

Just got my 980Ti (2x) yesterday from my Local Microcenter in Dallas. EVGA 980 Ti SC reference cooler. Microcenter had it for $699.99 but agreed to match the price with newegg for $669.99. I bought the only 2 they had in stock, but they still have 2 MSI reference models in stock too. My only dissappointment is that the stock cooler can only maintain the clocks @ 1100mhz, and get very hot quick while temp goes up to about 88C for GPU 1. Performance of both cards at 1100mhz is about the same as my 980 SLI @ 1500/7800, so i am happy. i was able to run and pass all the benchmarks (3dmark11, Firestrike, Heaven, Valley) @ 1405/7800 in SLI, but had to have fan at 100%, which was too loud for my liking, so i turned off the overclock. i did not touch voltage at all, and my voltage at load was about 1.187V. My asic for GPU 1 is 70.6% and 68.0% for GPU 2. My goal is to run both cards at 1500/8000 when everything is said and done. i plan to get the Corsair HG10 N980 and H90 AIO coolers when released in August. for now though, i am happy with stock performance


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> btw, EVGA does have backplates . .when in stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just might get the "vanilla" acx w/BP on the side if i can't wait for the classy or this:


yessssss !!!!!
will grab one for sure !!!!


----------



## pompss

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7283098?

Score 8838
sli gtx 980 Ti 1515 mhz 1814 mhz memory


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7283098?
> 
> Score 8838
> sli gtx 980 Ti 1515 mhz 1814 mhz memory


Dude, that Ares build of yours looks awesome!


----------



## Dagamus NM

I am so happy. My sales rep just accepted my order for four EVGA 980Ti SC cards. Shipment does not come in for ten more days but mine are on the slow boat from Asia and then UPS to me.

The other side doing refreshes means one of my other quad fire rigs will stay as is.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i am eyeballing that with ~400 watt heat dissipation (though 3 slots) but haven't found out how many vrms it has.
> 
> the galaxy HOF has 16 and the classy has 15 i *think* i read that the strix has 10 like the 980.
> 
> if it has 8+2 for just above the reference price - i just may jump on it . . like how a teenager jumps on anything . .


I think that Gigabyte card has a 8+2 phase system as well but I don't recall where I read/saw that being stated. The Strix is a good middle ground card but I want to say the Classy/HOF may have better voltage control. I may be mistaken as I don't know what the max voltage the Strix could do, but I know the Classified/Kingpin had an easy time using the Classified Tool.


----------



## z0mbeh

I see a few claiming +1500mhz stable and if you can't reach that to RMA, then again I see many others in my range... I seem stable around 1450mhz / 4000mhz though I get random restarts (no artifacts or display drivers crashes just hard reboots) and pushing it any higher reboots are almost guaranteed (temps are fine 65-70). I was attributing this to my PSU being pushed beyond its limits, an HX650 thats a few years old, I have a new SuperNOVA 1000W plat on the way for my slow upgrade to a second 980 ti and water cooling.

Was just curious what everyones thoughts on this were, I obviously plan on waiting until the new PSU comes in before making any decisions. I was just getting a bit frustrated with the crashes.


----------



## JimmieRustle

Has anyone done any benchmarking with a watercooled overvolted 980 Ti with the Titan X waterblock?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Okay guys so I just got my second EVGA SC+ ACX 2.0+ card. First one is ASIC of 74% second card is 64%. Neither card is very stable at1400mhz with max voltage. I am testing them separately and have not even had them both in my system at the same time yet while I figure this out. I did a fresh install of windows and Im still getting a lot of crashing. I don't think there is anyway both cards are bad. Maybe Im just unlucky? or maybe there is another problem? What are you guys using to overclock Im using afterburner 4.1.1. I could try pres X but ive used that software in the past and just hate the interface. Any tips for me? I need to continue to test as I just got the second card about 20 minutes ago but so far Im not impressed by these cards.


----------



## Luca T

Excuse me guys have you any info about 980ti's custom version release?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7283098?
> 
> Score 8838
> sli gtx 980 Ti 1515 mhz 1814 mhz memory


You and your fancy BIOS.







JK ....









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mbeh*
> 
> I see a few claiming +1500mhz stable and if you can't reach that to RMA, then again I see many others in my range... I seem stable around 1450mhz / 4000mhz though I get random restarts (no artifacts or display drivers crashes just hard reboots) and pushing it any higher reboots are almost guaranteed (temps are fine 65-70). I was attributing this to my PSU being pushed beyond its limits, an HX650 thats a few years old, I have a new SuperNOVA 1000W plat on the way for my slow upgrade to a second 980 ti and water cooling.
> 
> Was just curious what everyones thoughts on this were, I obviously plan on waiting until the new PSU comes in before making any decisions. I was just getting a bit frustrated with the crashes.


I would venture it's a power issue. I haven't tried to get to 1500 yet but 1450 is smooth as silk. Honestly Just run it at stock for now until the new PSU comes in. Stock is definitely good enough for most applications.


----------



## z0mbeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I would venture it's a power issue. I haven't tried to get to 1500 yet but 1450 is smooth as silk. Honestly Just run it at stock for now until the new PSU comes in. Stock is definitely good enough for most applications.


This is pretty much what I assumed, and I have reverted to stock... The only place it suffers so far is in GTA V, we will see in a few days once I get the new PSU and can do more testing.


----------



## thrgk

just ordered 2 evga 980ti off of newegg.

One is the SC reference and one is just reference, gonna order the wb soon+BP(maybe).


----------



## SmackHisFace

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7284498 . Here are my GTX 780s score for reference http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1959059 Does this score look normal? 980ti SLI running at 1392/1900. 780s were running at 1200/1700. Both with 3770k @ 4.5


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Okay guys so I just got my second EVGA SC+ ACX 2.0+ card. First one is ASIC of 74% second card is 64%. Neither card is very stable at1400mhz with max voltage. I am testing them separately and have not even had them both in my system at the same time yet while I figure this out. I did a fresh install of windows and Im still getting a lot of crashing. I don't think there is anyway both cards are bad. Maybe Im just unlucky? or maybe there is another problem? What are you guys using to overclock Im using afterburner 4.1.1. I could try pres X but ive used that software in the past and just hate the interface. Any tips for me? I need to continue to test as I just got the second card about 20 minutes ago but so far Im not impressed by these cards.


What exactly happens? You overclock it using AB then you run valley and it crashes? Are you adding any extra volts? Do you have the fan speed set to auto or a certain percentage. Are you using stock bios or modded one? What is your GPU and motherboard? Did your old card have this issue?


----------



## Dry Bonez

how much PSU power do you need to SLI these? i have a 4670k OC. I also currently have a seasonic X 760w. Is this enough?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mbeh*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I would venture it's a power issue. I haven't tried to get to 1500 yet but 1450 is smooth as silk. Honestly Just run it at stock for now until the new PSU comes in. Stock is definitely good enough for most applications.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is pretty much what I assumed, and I have reverted to stock... The only place it suffers so far is in GTA V, we will see in a few days once I get the new PSU and can do more testing.
Click to expand...

ya know i am shocked that HX650 can't supply the ~300 watts i am gonna guess you're using (not seeing system specs for you).

i had an ancient antec neo eco 620 that didn't have a problem w/780 @1.3v hitting 300 watts _for just the card_. you sure you got the modular cables plugged in?

really a moot point since you're getting another PSU for upgrading . . but i am shocked.


----------



## THERIDDLER

Quick question for you folks. I will be buying a 980ti or two for my new build when they become available again. Im building a custom loop with dual reservoirs, anyway, my question is, hydro copper 980ti or regular card with aftermarket cooler?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> What exactly happens? You overclock it using AB then you run valley and it crashes? Are you adding any extra volts? Do you have the fan speed set to auto or a certain percentage. Are you using stock bios or modded one? What is your GPU and motherboard? Did your old card have this issue?


Stock Bios, Motherboard is in my sig, They usually dont crash in valley at 1400mhz but sometimes do. They will crash in Witcher 3, Fary Cry 4, and ACU regularly. I know ACU is garbage was just using it to test because its very demanding. No my old gtx 780s had no issues at all. Im going to continue testing. I put the second card in and have them running at like 1390 ish and so far so good but I havent played any games just synthetics so far. I literally got the second card a few hours ago.

EDIT: Im running them in SLI now and the top card is only being used like 80-90% in game while the bottom card is hitting 95-99% usage. Wonder why this is happening. I know SLI scaling isnt perfect but on my 780s in these titles I was seeing 90+ usage on both cards not 80. Switching to bordless from fullscreen actually makes usage on the top card go up by nearly 10% but gives less FPS at the same clocks. I have no idea whats going on. Hoping I just need some more mature drivers to come out.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mbeh*
> 
> I see a few claiming +1500mhz stable and if you can't reach that to RMA, then again I see many others in my range... I seem stable around 1450mhz / 4000mhz though I get random restarts (no artifacts or display drivers crashes just hard reboots) and pushing it any higher reboots are almost guaranteed (temps are fine 65-70). I was attributing this to my PSU being pushed beyond its limits, an HX650 thats a few years old, I have a new SuperNOVA 1000W plat on the way for my slow upgrade to a second 980 ti and water cooling.
> 
> Was just curious what everyones thoughts on this were, I obviously plan on waiting until the new PSU comes in before making any decisions. I was just getting a bit frustrated with the crashes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I would venture it's a power issue. I haven't tried to get to 1500 yet but 1450 is smooth as silk. Honestly Just run it at stock for now until the new PSU comes in. Stock is definitely good enough for most applications.


I'd agree. I had the exact same issue when I first got my SLI 780's - as soon as the load went up the PC would basically reset. Once a gruntier PSU went in the problem disappeared.


----------



## dVeLoPe

I looked into this for you and it appears we have ordered over a hundred. The item is expected to be released on 06/16; however we are currently not taking any more pre-orders since we are currently out of stock. Please check our site frequently for updates on the item.

G1 is going to be OOS for a while now should of probably pre-ordered if you wanted one.

ANY NEWS ON WHEN THE DAMN STRIX/POSIEDEN/LIGHTNING will drop?!!?!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> Quick question for you folks. I will be buying a 980ti or two for my new build when they become available again. Im building a custom loop with dual reservoirs, anyway, my question is, hydro copper 980ti or regular card with aftermarket cooler?


Thinking personal preference here. Normal car and custom block is roughly the same price as the Hydro. Although the Hydro does have a higher base clock.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Dude, that Ares build of yours looks awesome!


Thanks








Win the First place here the monthly mod competition !!!


----------



## z0mbeh

Did some testing with my Kill A Watt, I am drawing ~350 watt running Fire Strike Ultra, all stock settings seeing boost clocks of 1316/1752.

Moved it to a new power strip and outlet just in case that was an issue. I guess I shouldn't be maxing out my PSU but with the sudden hard crashes that was my only explanation.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mbeh*
> 
> Did some testing with my Kill A Watt, I am drawing ~350 watt running Fire Strike Ultra, all stock settings seeing boost clocks of 1316/1752.
> 
> Moved it to a new power strip and outlet just in case that was an issue. I guess I shouldn't be maxing out my PSU but with the sudden hard crashes that was my only explanation.


I think it's your PSU in your sig rig that is giving you the sudden hard crashes. With a good PSU you wont have any problems.


----------



## Somasonic

Since the local retailers seem to be price gouging a bit here I figured I could save myself a couple of hundred importing a 980 Ti Hybrid myself (as soon as I can offload my 780's). My only concern is if I have to send it back for any reason - I'm guessing I'd have to be pretty unlucky to get a DOA and I've only ever had to warranty return one graphics card in the past so I think odds are on my side, but still... anyone have any input on the good or bad around this? I'd probably purchase through Newegg or Amazon if that makes any difference. Thanks


----------



## barsh90

Just got my dual 980x TIs (reference) from pny. Gotta say, these things are really loud!! Not to mention how hot they run 84c at stock clocks when gaming.

Any news on the release date for the lightning or Strix?


----------



## Zepharus

Ack my Usb stick died and it had my original bios files on it crap!

Could anyone post the Zotac and Gigabyte reference Bios files here or link me?

There is nothing on techpowerup yet

Thanks in advance


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Just got my dual 980x TIs (reference) from pny. Gotta say, these things are really loud!! Not to mention how hot they run 84c at stock clocks when gaming.
> 
> Any news on the release date for the lightning or Strix?


Your room and case must run hot then and if you think two open air coolers will be cooler then you are mistaken. Quieter...yes.. cooler in SLI...no


----------



## barsh90

\]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Your room and case must run hot then and if you think two open air coolers will be cooler then you are mistaken. Quieter...yes.. cooler in SLI...no


Not really, My room temp is 67c and i got enough cooling on my case, so that shouldn't be an issue. Check the reviews, these temps are normal for this card(reference)

And I'm not mistaken, custom coolers run quieter and COOLER/ Again, check the reviews/temps before making any bold claims.

I had the 980 GTX sli in reference and the custom msi cooler.
The msi ran cooler. Average temps for the reference was 83c in sli. Average temps for the msi custom was 79 for top card and 70 for bottom one.


----------



## jbb817

Order status on my Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 TI from newegg just changed from preordered to packaging. Hopefully this means it will arrive by next Tueday! Can't wait to see what this baby can do, since it will be my first "high end" graphics card, and also my first Nvidia one.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Your room and case must run hot then and if you think two open air coolers will be cooler then you are mistaken. Quieter...yes.. cooler in SLI...no


That all depends on how good case airflow is. Open air is more desired if case is well cooled, otherwise blower style reference design will fit a case that has bad cooling.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mbeh*
> 
> Did some testing with my Kill A Watt, I am drawing ~350 watt running Fire Strike Ultra, all stock settings seeing boost clocks of 1316/1752.
> 
> Moved it to a new power strip and outlet just in case that was an issue. I guess I shouldn't be maxing out my PSU but with the sudden hard crashes that was my only explanation.


how old is that HX650? is it bronze (older) or the newer gold rated? [H]ocp did a look back at a 7 y/o 1K silverstone it couldn't provide all the power like new but still did 75% (748 watts).

still, if it got flonky on you there ought to be a valid 7 year warranty - no?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlyingSolo*
> 
> I think it's your PSU in your sig rig that is giving you the sudden hard crashes. *With a good PSU you wont have any problems*.


ahh . . that is a good PSU. the 450 -650 watt HX series are seasonic made and were/are highly recommended.


----------



## looniam

on a side note

evga has backplates in stock $19.99

newegg has the "vanilla" 980ti acx for $649.99

or just get the SC+ with BP for $10 more - $679.99 @ evga

don't know how long it will last in stock


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> on a side note
> 
> evga has backplates in stock $19.99
> 
> newegg has the "vanilla" 980ti acx for $649.99
> 
> or just get the SC+ with BP for $10 more - $679.99 @ evga
> 
> don't know how long it will last in stock


Just ordered the backplate and they also have the ACX+. Hmmmm

Some one wants my reference they could buy the ACX+ and we could work something out.


----------



## VoodooRampage

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> \]
> Not really, My room temp is 67c.


And you're still alive?


----------



## central

Should I be concerned about ASIC Quality?



I've been able to overclock my SC+ ACX a fair amount: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=6s49f however I am getting TDRs and crashes in a game such as Witcher 3.

I'm able to complete Firestrike and Valley with no problems, but the 1230 base clock appears to be causing issues in games.


----------



## Rickles

Amazon is the easiest to return through.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VoodooRampage*
> 
> And you're still alive?


Well i'm typing, aren't i?







I would prefer a 69-70 but my AC isn't distributed property through the house so my gaming room is 67 while the other rooms are about 69-70ish. Not sure if it's because the room is right next to the central air.


----------



## FlyingSolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> how old is that HX650? is it bronze (older) or the newer gold rated? [H]ocp did a look back at a 7 y/o 1K silverstone it couldn't provide all the power like new but still did 75% (748 watts).
> 
> still, if it got flonky on you there ought to be a valid 7 year warranty - no?
> ahh . . that is a good PSU. the 450 -650 watt HX series are seasonic made and were/are highly recommended.


O right if its made by seasonic then it should be good. Or its probably gone faulty or its either the GPU is faulty. Hopefully once his new PSU comes he should know what the problem is.


----------



## carlhil2

I am reading at different places that guys with low ASIC Quality are considering returning their cards, what IS this madness? my first Titan X was a 59%, did very well benching on air..


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am reading at different places that guys with low ASIC Quality are considering returning their cards, what IS this madness? my first Titan X was a 59%, did very well benching on air..


people probably had high hopes for 980 Ti...I'd put my hopes on the custom cards though.


----------



## Krazee

I got 73.6% ASIC


----------



## Shadowdane

Well crap... got 2 x GTX 980 Ti cards. Got one that kinda sucks and the other is amazing!
The crappy one will hit the damn voltage limit at stock clocks. I tried overclocking but all I can manage is about +20Mhz and I'll start seeing artifacts when it exceeds around 1310Mhz.

 

I'm almost tempted to return one of them... sucks having almost no headroom for overclocking.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Well crap... got 2 x GTX 980 Ti cards. Got one that kinda sucks and the other is amazing!
> The crappy one will hit the damn voltage limit at stock clocks. I tried overclocking but all I can manage is about +20Mhz and I'll start seeing artifacts when it exceeds around 1310Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost tempted to return one of them... sucks having almost no headroom for overclocking.


If it were me i would exchange it for another one. Having no room for overclock sucks.


----------



## sakete

Well, look at what suddenly found its way into my case? How did that happen? Must be those friggin leprechauns...


----------



## negru08

I never really got an answer about the PCI slots. Currently my 980 ti sits in my first pci 16x1 slot. But thats directly under my huge heatsink for the cpu. I wanna know if I can move it down to my second pci slot which is 8x2 . Would I lose any performance from doing that? I am sure it will keep the card cooler.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> I got 73.6% ASIC


I can't figure mine out. Grrr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> I never really got an answer about the PCI slots. Currently my 980 ti sits in my first pci 16x1 slot. But thats directly under my huge heatsink for the cpu. I wanna know if I can move it down to my second pci slot which is 8x2 . Would I lose any performance from doing that? I am sure it will keep the card cooler.


I think it was answered some pages back good sir.


----------



## Dry Bonez

So how much power do you need to run these in SLI? i have a seasonic x 760w PSu,would that be enough with a 4670k? Also,What is the point of having 1200+ PSUs if eventually most of the TDPs are trying to go down?


----------



## pxil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> So how much power do you need to run these in SLI?


I have a Corsair 650HX and it seems ok, even with 110% power limits and overclocks on both cards. At most the machine draws 650 watts from the wall during benchmarks. At 80% efficiency that leaves over 100 watts headroom. I will see if games are different.


----------



## pxil

Some more info now that I have two cards. I have a very tight microATX setup so the cards are right next to each other.

- 06G-P4-4990-KR (in top slot, intake fan blocked by lower card): 62% asic score. Default voltage is 25mv higher. At 1400 boost/3758 memory, 1.218v, 75 °C, it is volt limited.
- 06G-P4-4992-KR (in lower slot, intake fan not blocked): 68% asic score. At 1400 boost/3758 memory, 1.187v, 72 °C, it is bottlenecked by the other card.

If I put the 4992 in the other slot the temperature delta swings the other way by 12 °C. From this I conclude that the 4990 is the better card since it runs 6-7 °C cooler, even though it has a lower asic score and uses more power. I may try increasing the voltage further. Best 3DMark result below.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I can't figure mine out. Grrr
> I think it was answered some pages back good sir.


Could you be so kind as to point it to me? I have gone back to page 50 and I still cant see the response unless im just blind to it every time. I even did a search for my username and anything that had me qouted in it and none had the answer.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> Could you be so kind as to point it to me? I have gone back to page 50 and I still cant see the response unless im just blind to it every time. I even did a search for my username and anything that had me qouted in it and none had the answer.


Ugh! I swear it was answered. My bad. LoL! I just did a search of your posts and any responses ... nothing!









What motherboard do you have?


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ugh! I swear it was answered. My bad. LoL! I just did a search of your posts and any responses ... nothing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What motherboard do you have?


ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO LGA 1150. Looking at my mother board it literally says 16x1 on the top red slot and 8x2 on the bottle slot. Im just confused as to what that means or equals to performance wise. Does that mean the 16x uses all 16 lanes and the 8x2 uses two 8x lines but in the end are the same speed as the 16x? What does that do performance wise. Would it hinder the single 980 ti if I moved it to the 8x2 further south on the board?


----------



## dVeLoPe

trty taking out the 680?!?!!?

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO SOME REASEARCH FOR ME!!!!!!

i have this exact same setup as you a 980ti for GFX and a 850w corsair PSU i want to use my 680 as a psyhx card ONLY IF IT MAKESA DIFFERENCE!?!?!?!?


----------



## sakete

So just ran a benchmark on my brand spanking new EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX+ (see system specs in my signature) on the Unigine Valley benchmark. Ran at 2560x1440 on Ultra settings, no AA. Setup is factory stock, no OC.

FPS: 100.4
Score: 4200
FPS min: 31.8
FPS max: 183.2

Stats from GPU-Z:

Max core clock: 1304
Max mem clock: 1752.8
Max temp: 84 C
Max fan speed: 2330 rpm (pretty loud)
Max VDDC: 1.187
Max power consumption: 101.1% (of TDP)

I think it started throttling a little bit due to temps.

Temp wise I think my case might be the limiting factor (Fractal Design R5) as generally speaking things tend to run a bit warmer than they could. This case doesn't have the best airflow, but I like it for its relative silence.

Now at idle it's running at 55 C.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> trty taking out the 680?!?!!?
> 
> PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE DO SOME REASEARCH FOR ME!!!!!!
> 
> i have this exact same setup as you a 980ti for GFX and a 850w corsair PSU i want to use my 680 as a psyhx card ONLY IF IT MAKESA DIFFERENCE!?!?!?!?


So with the 900w psu no 680 and the card running at 1445/8000 it is stable.
the problem is if i increase to anything over 1444. it begins with red flares and then crashes the driver.
the card might be weak.

let me try it with the 680 down clocked and see if there is any difference



so all i did was to flash the bios that is on page 1.
the rest of the settings are on the image.
for some reason gpuz has strange numbers but the sensor shows 1444.

let me know if u want me to test anything else


----------



## negru08

SO i have been reading about alot of people using there old cards not for SLI ( since Dx12 isnt fully complimented in games and windows 10 isnt out yet for the possible single GPU theory) but for Physic.....Does that actually work? Does it do anything? Would it give my GPU more room to breath and do rendering and other stuff and not phsyics?


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> SO i have been reading about alot of people using there old cards not for SLI ( since Dx12 isnt fully complimented in games and windows 10 isnt out yet for the possible single GPU theory) but for Physic.....Does that actually work? Does it do anything? Would it give my GPU more room to breath and do rendering and other stuff and not phsyics?


http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-dedicated-physx-card-faq-read-this-before-asking-any-questions.135891/

Please read that for Physx.


----------



## pxil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mbeh*
> 
> I see a few claiming +1500mhz stable and if you can't reach that to RMA, then again I see many others in my range... I seem stable around 1450mhz / 4000mhz


Semiconductor yields follow a poisson distribution....seems like 1400-1450mhz is the center for the GM200. I would imagine most chips better than that center are going to Titan X's since they are also the least likely to have any faulty SMM units.

What I am trying to say is that if you can't get stable at 1400mhz, you are likely to get a better board if you exchange it, but you are unlikely to be able to trade up from that range without going through a large volume of boards.


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JimmieRustle*
> 
> Has anyone done any benchmarking with a watercooled overvolted 980 Ti with the Titan X waterblock?


I'll receive the Titan X EKWB block and backplate today, so I'll try the 425W 1.281v BIOS mod and see how far I can push the reference design.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Here's my TX versus one 980ti with the same Titan X waterblock on it.

TX: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4968632

980 ti: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5056727


----------



## skkane

When will they design a new heatsink/cooler combo already? The reference is too loud and unefficient. Cards throttling back in gaming at stock clocks / volts is not acceptable for this price point. The macbook may get away with it but seriously Nvidia...

I will wait for the non-reference cooled ones to hit the shelvs. Things looking pretty bad in my country. Only one store claiming that it can deliver a reference model tommorow, others all must wait weeks.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Well crap... got 2 x GTX 980 Ti cards. Got one that kinda sucks and the other is amazing!
> The crappy one will hit the damn voltage limit at stock clocks. I tried overclocking but all I can manage is about +20Mhz and I'll start seeing artifacts when it exceeds around 1310Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost tempted to return one of them... sucks having almost no headroom for overclocking.


I have also have 67%, lowest i have seen on any card i owned but not sure if i mind. Havent done some real stability testing but did +200 core and +200 mem out of the box with no Vcore and Pwr increases and 3Dmark smooth as butter. Boost to 1400 mhz.

If it does 1400-1450 24/7 with no voltage and pwr increase i am happy


----------



## GPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7283098?
> 
> Score 8838
> sli gtx 980 Ti 1515 mhz 1814 mhz memory


Nice. Can you beat mine?
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4841568


----------



## Bandalo

I just got an order in for a pair of eVGA 980Ti Hydro Copper cards! They were in stock and sold out in less than 3 minutes. Should get here by Monday.


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Well crap... got 2 x GTX 980 Ti cards. Got one that kinda sucks and the other is amazing!
> The crappy one will hit the damn voltage limit at stock clocks. I tried overclocking but all I can manage is about +20Mhz and I'll start seeing artifacts when it exceeds around 1310Mhz.
> 
> I'm almost tempted to return one of them... sucks having almost no headroom for overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> I have also have 67%, lowest i have seen on any card i owned but not sure if i mind. Havent done some real stability testing but did +200 core and +200 mem out of the box with no Vcore and Pwr increases and 3Dmark smooth as butter. Boost to 1400 mhz.
> 
> If it does 1400-1450 24/7 with no voltage and pwr increase i am happy
Click to expand...

i got 73%


----------



## blurp

Finally got the EVGA 980 ti SC yesterday. Put the Ek Water Blocks EK-FC Titan X - Acetal Full Cover Water Block on it. Tested stock bios then put the 980Ti-SC-425 found on the forum (Thanks Sheyster!). Overclocked GPU/Mem to 1480 / 3903 so far. Not a crash yet. Max temp : 50C. Really like this card. ;-)


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> Finally got the EVGA 980 ti SC yesterday. Put the Ek Water Blocks EK-FC Titan X - Acetal Full Cover Water Block on it. Tested stock bios then put the 980Ti-SC-425 found on the forum (Thanks Sheyster!). Overclocked GPU/Mem to 1480 / 3903 so far. Not a crash yet. Max temp : 50C. Really like this card. ;-)


Nice. Makes me want to get a block.


----------



## WerePug

Guru3D just posted a review of the Gigabyte G1

Link

I'm a bit disappointed in the low customization of the PCB. I had hoped for a greater phase count. At least it has 8+8 pin input, so you can drive 150 + 150 + 75 watts and stay within specification.


----------



## Arkheios

Will the last digits of the BIOS version affect the flashing to the *980Ti-SC-425-1281mv* BIOS from OP or doesn't it matter?

My 980 Ti's BIOS version (taken from my roommate's W7 air cooled PC:


----------



## sakete

So do you guys think 85 C at load is a normal temp for this card (running air cooled, EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX+, factory stock)?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

980Ti-SC-425-1281mv compatible on the non-SC version? i.e. this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487138&cm_re=evga_980_ti-_-14-487-138-_-Product&RandomID=85495216207010120150611052623


----------



## carlhil2

The non reference cards are going to be beast.. 

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_soc_review,13.html


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *negru08*
> 
> ASUS MAXIMUS VI HERO LGA 1150. Looking at my mother board it literally says 16x1 on the top red slot and 8x2 on the bottle slot. Im just confused as to what that means or equals to performance wise. Does that mean the 16x uses all 16 lanes and the 8x2 uses two 8x lines but in the end are the same speed as the 16x? What does that do performance wise. Would it hinder the single 980 ti if I moved it to the 8x2 further south on the board?


It looks like you'll be fine moving from the first to the second slot as they're both x16. Only x8 when two cards are in both slots. Realistically though even if it were x8 you would notice a big difference in performance.


----------



## jdstock76

Ok ... I'm stumped. How do I find my ASICs score? Grrr


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The non reference cards are going to be beast..
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_soc_review,13.html


Looks sweet. Will they really OC that much more on water though (compared to reference PCB)? I got two EVGA refs coming my way and plan on using the 425 1.28v BIOS on the first page if compatible. Guess I'll end up finding out soon enough... lol


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ok ... I'm stumped. How do I find my ASICs score? Grrr


Right click the border of gpuz.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Right click the border of gpuz.


To add to that:


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/the-dedicated-physx-card-faq-read-this-before-asking-any-questions.135891/
> 
> Please read that for Physx.


Only problem with that link is its from 2010...its outdated. In the last 5 years nothing has changed in that regard? I still come across forum posts stating 3GB Vram is insane amount...lol. That was not more then 4 years ago.


----------



## jdstock76

Wow!!! I'm either tired or dumb. LoL Thx y'all!

Firestrike @ 1400mhz:

16567

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7291545?

Edit: ASIC's 69.1%

I feel like I should return it now. But it's a crap shoot. LoL!


----------



## TK421

Anyone have info on how long till the MSI lightning cards come out?


----------



## sakete

So guys, getting temps of 84C at load on this 980Ti (EVGA SC+ ACX+ at stock speeds), is that normal or too hot? I feel like this thing runs kinda hot and I feel like the air cooler might not be sufficient.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TK421*
> 
> Anyone have info on how long till the MSI lightning cards come out?


*
http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/more-details-on-the-msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-and-lightning.html*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So guys, getting temps of 84C at load on this 980Ti (EVGA SC+ ACX+ at stock speeds), is that normal or too hot? I feel like this thing runs kinda hot and I feel like the air cooler might not be sufficient.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


Normal, set up an aggressive fan profile.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/more-details-on-the-msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-and-lightning.html*
> Normal, set up an aggressive fan profile.


It does make a ton of noise when the fan spins up to high speeds though...

I wonder if soon there will be some more after-market AIO water-cooling solutions available for the 980 Ti.


----------



## negru08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Wow!!! I'm either tired or dumb. LoL Thx y'all!
> 
> Firestrike @ 1400mhz:
> 
> 16567
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7291545?
> 
> Edit: ASIC's 69.1%
> 
> I feel like I should return it now. But it's a crap shoot. LoL!


Eh..its a misconception that asci quality is equal to overclock ability. But it never has been truly proven to my knowledge. I have seen people with lower 60 reach higher overlcocks then those with 75+ scores.


----------



## Levesque

Watercooled with Titan blocks, my 2X 980 Ti overclock like crazy even on stock voltages.









Not sure non-ref cards will be that much better on water.


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/more-details-on-the-msi-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-and-lightning.html*
> Normal, set up an aggressive fan profile.


damn that 's a long wait

guess I'll stick with my titan for a while longer


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Watercooled with Titan blocks, my 2X 980 Ti overclock like crazy even on stock voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure non-ref cards will be that much better on water.


Welcome back, been awhile.









Pharmacy business keeping you busy.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So guys, getting temps of 84C at load on this 980Ti (EVGA SC+ ACX+ at stock speeds), is that normal or too hot? I feel like this thing runs kinda hot and I feel like the air cooler might not be sufficient.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


I'm not familiar with all the EVGA cards this time around, but those temps are normal for the stock cooler with the default fan profile.

Also that guru 3d article has that g1 gaming as just as loud as the reference card at 41 dB...


----------



## tigger1612

I don't believe ASIC quality means jack squat. One of my cards is 62.8% and it runs at 1545/8000 all day. I think people get too caught up looking for ways to identify whether an overclock is going to be guaranteed to be a certain amount.

Far as I can tell, there is only one thing that can get you high overclocks.....luck. And some money for waterblocks.


----------



## sakete

Any of you guys have suggestions for the best AIO watercooling solution for a EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX+? One that's pretty much ready to go out of the box (after installing it of course). I'm not looking for going full custom at this point, maybe a few years from now.


----------



## Krazee

and my card is in, it almost doubled my FireStrike scores on 3DMark. Now to sell the 780, this 35 rep rule sux..


----------



## Levesque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Welcome back, been awhile.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pharmacy business keeping you busy.


You







Not much time with hobbies... Bought new stores and other business, so not alot of time to play.


----------



## thrgk

whats the best drivers to use with the 980ti so far? the latest one?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> and my card is in, it almost doubled my FireStrike scores on 3DMark. Now to sell the 780, this 35 rep rule sux..


LoL. I hear that. Took a long time. Just do a sweet custom build. That'll pump up the +rep.

Still amazes me how much better than the 980 this is.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigger1612*
> 
> I don't believe ASIC quality means jack squat. One of my cards is 62.8% and it runs at 1545/8000 all day. I think people get too caught up looking for ways to identify whether an overclock is going to be guaranteed to be a certain amount.
> 
> Far as I can tell, there is only one thing that can get you high overclocks.....luck. And some money for waterblocks.


Literally the first time really hearing about ASIC so I don't really know much. And my GPU over locking skills are still green. I have a better understanding of it though now. Looks to be pretty stable at 1450 through Valley, Heaven, 3DMark, Realbench, and Cinebench. I did attempt 1475ish and it crashed. I'll keep playing with it though. Honestly for everyday use I've been at 1400 and it runs like a top.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> whats the best drivers to use with the 980ti so far? the latest one?


I'm on the 353.06 I believe it is. System runs great.


----------



## ImmortalTorment

I was able to get to 1526/8000 on my EVGA SC 980ti on air. Can't wait to put it under water.

Edit: 353.06 are the only available drivers for the 980 Ti.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So just ran a benchmark on my brand spanking new EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX+ (see system specs in my signature) on the Unigine Valley benchmark. Ran at 2560x1440 on Ultra settings, no AA. Setup is factory stock, no OC.
> 
> FPS: 100.4
> Score: 4200
> FPS min: 31.8
> FPS max: 183.2
> 
> Stats from GPU-Z:
> 
> Max core clock: 1304
> Max mem clock: 1752.8
> Max temp: 84 C
> Max fan speed: 2330 rpm (pretty loud)
> Max VDDC: 1.187
> Max power consumption: 101.1% (of TDP)
> 
> I think it started throttling a little bit due to temps.
> 
> Temp wise I think my case might be the limiting factor (Fractal Design R5) as generally speaking things tend to run a bit warmer than they could. This case doesn't have the best airflow, but I like it for its relative silence.
> 
> Now at idle it's running at 55 C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So just ran a benchmark on my brand spanking new EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX+ (see system specs in my signature) on the Unigine Valley benchmark. Ran at 2560x1440 on Ultra settings, no AA. Setup is factory stock, no OC.
> 
> FPS: 100.4
> Score: 4200
> FPS min: 31.8
> FPS max: 183.2
> 
> Stats from GPU-Z:
> 
> Max core clock: 1304
> Max mem clock: 1752.8
> Max temp: 84 C
> Max fan speed: 2330 rpm (pretty loud)
> Max VDDC: 1.187
> Max power consumption: 101.1% (of TDP)
> 
> I think it started throttling a little bit due to temps.
> 
> Temp wise I think my case might be the limiting factor (Fractal Design R5) as generally speaking things tend to run a bit warmer than they could. This case doesn't have the best airflow, but I like it for its relative silence.
> 
> Now at idle it's running at 55 C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So just ran a benchmark on my brand spanking new EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX+ (see system specs in my signature) on the Unigine Valley benchmark. Ran at 2560x1440 on Ultra settings, no AA. Setup is factory stock, no OC.
> 
> FPS: 100.4
> Score: 4200
> FPS min: 31.8
> FPS max: 183.2
> 
> Stats from GPU-Z:
> 
> Max core clock: 1304
> Max mem clock: 1752.8
> Max temp: 84 C
> Max fan speed: 2330 rpm (pretty loud)
> Max VDDC: 1.187
> Max power consumption: 101.1% (of TDP)
> 
> I think it started throttling a little bit due to temps.
> 
> Temp wise I think my case might be the limiting factor (Fractal Design R5) as generally speaking things tend to run a bit warmer than they could. This case doesn't have the best airflow, but I like it for its relative silence.
> 
> Now at idle it's running at 55 C.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So just ran a benchmark on my brand spanking new EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX+ (see system specs in my signature) on the Unigine Valley benchmark. Ran at 2560x1440 on Ultra settings, no AA. Setup is factory stock, no OC.
> 
> FPS: 100.4
> Score: 4200
> FPS min: 31.8
> FPS max: 183.2
> 
> Stats from GPU-Z:
> 
> Max core clock: 1304
> Max mem clock: 1752.8
> Max temp: 84 C
> Max fan speed: 2330 rpm (pretty loud)
> Max VDDC: 1.187
> Max power consumption: 101.1% (of TDP)
> 
> I think it started throttling a little bit due to temps.
> 
> Temp wise I think my case might be the limiting factor (Fractal Design R5) as generally speaking things tend to run a bit warmer than they could. This case doesn't have the best airflow, but I like it for its relative silence.
> 
> Now at idle it's running at 55 C.


dude, throttling at 85C ?? no freaking way.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalTorment*
> 
> I was able to get to 1526/8000 on my EVGA SC 980ti on air. Can't wait to put it under water.
> 
> Edit: 353.06 are the only available drivers for the 980 Ti.


I think there is a ninja 353.12 floating around on Nvidia's site.


----------



## pxil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So do you guys think 85 C at load is a normal temp for this card (running air cooled, EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX+, factory stock)?


In my grand experience of two cards...seems hot?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ImmortalTorment*
> 
> I was able to get to 1526/8000 on my EVGA SC 980ti on air. Can't wait to put it under water.


Nice


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> dude, throttling at 85C ?? no freaking way.


Well I think it did. In the GPU-Z log it said PerfCap reason: Therm (which I assume means thermal load). But I've decided to order an after-market liquid cooling block, probably a Corsair setup with the H90 block and their 980 adapter (which also fits the Titan X, and should thus also fit the 980Ti).

I was first thinking to also upgrade my CPU cooler from Noctua NH-D15 to a liquid cooling setup, but I think I might just do the GPU and keep the CPU air-cooled. Still thinking about it though.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Well I think it did. In the GPU-Z log it said PerfCap reason: Therm (which I assume means thermal load). But I've decided to order an after-market liquid cooling block, probably a Corsair setup with the H90 block and their 980 adapter (which also fits the Titan X, and should thus also fit the 980Ti).
> 
> I was first thinking to also upgrade my CPU cooler from Noctua NH-D15 to a liquid cooling setup, but I think I might just do the GPU and keep the CPU air-cooled. Still thinking about it though.


how high are you OC'ing when it hit 85C ?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> how high are you OC'ing when it hit 85C ?


That's the thing, I'm not OC'ing at all. It's running at stock speeds (that is, the slight EVGA factory OC, since it's a SC+ model). My case does run a bit hot though, so that's why I'm considering going the water-cooled route.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> That's the thing, I'm not OC'ing at all. It's running at stock speeds (that is, the slight EVGA factory OC, since it's a SC+ model). My case does run a bit hot though, so that's why I'm considering going the water-cooled route.


Running on a quiet fan profile you will see 80's temps even at stock clocks. Highest I reached at 1450 was 86 degrees though. So that kinda says something. I always run aggressive fan profile anyway. I'm seriously considering one of those watercooling adapter kits though. Doesn't NZXT make one?

Bah NZXT says they aren't compatible. Boooo


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm on the 353.06 I believe it is. System runs great.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I think there is a ninja 353.12 floating around on Nvidia's site.


Ninja was a hotfix for gsync


----------



## Smokey the Bear

People returning their cards because of low ASIC qualities are hilarious. How is like 70% bad again anyways?

Again, here is my 980 ti which is 66.9% (Which is irrelevant). 1545/8800 @ 1.274v 105% PL (sc425-1281 bios) under water (353.12): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5056727

Compared to my previous TX under water for comparison sake. 1500/8000 @1.274v 128% PL (maxair OV enabled) same block as above (353.06): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4968632


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> People returning their cards because of low ASIC qualities are hilarious. How is like 70% bad again anyways?
> 
> Again, here is my 980 ti which is 66.9% (Which is irrelevant). 1545/8800 @ 1.275v 105% PL (sc425-1281 bios) under water (353.12): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5056727
> 
> Cpmpared to my previous TX under water for comparison sake. 1500/800 @1.274v 128% PL (maxair OV enabled) same block as above (353.06): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4968632


Like I said I'm an ASICs noob. I'm holding on to mine.

Nice scores btw!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Like I said I'm an ASICs noob. I'm holding on to mine.
> 
> Nice scores btw!


Thanks and good choice!

It wasn't just you though, it seemed like there was a sudden wave of folks wanting to do that a few pages back. It makes sense if you were under the impression it was directly correlated to OC potential... I just can't imagine how many great OCer's would get returned on those grounds.


----------



## WerePug

My 970 MSI gaing has an ASIC of 61.6, and with custom bios it can do 1500 @ 1.250V game stable. I'm not really sure what kind of a number this is supposed to be, and where it comes from. Is that a read-only constant, that gets written during tapeout? Or some calculation being done run-time? Anyway, I ordered 2 G1s, I'll wait and see if they can OC high enough to warrant water cooling. Sinking another 1000 euro for 0 performance gain is off-putting, the better noise levels non-withstanding.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Thanks and good choice!
> 
> It wasn't just you though, it seemed like there was a sudden wave of folks wanting to do that a few pages back. It makes sense if you were under the impression it was directly correlated to OC potential... I just can't imagine how many great OCer's would get returned on those grounds.


Well from what I've read it makes sense. But there's a lot more about the card to consider.

Edit: Just talked to NZXT and the Kraken G10 does fit the Titan X and 980 ti's. Win!


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Thanks and good choice!
> 
> It wasn't just you though, it seemed like there was a sudden wave of folks wanting to do that a few pages back. It makes sense if you were under the impression it was directly correlated to OC potential... I just can't imagine how many great OCer's would get returned on those grounds.


I just don't understand why everyone is saddened that they can't hit 1500. Remember stock base clocks are 1000 and they are in essence already pushing 40% over back clock.

Since its technically all the same chipset, its just a silicon lottery some will overclock better than others. Remember that GPU boost 2.0 is just doing some auto overclocking for you and will keep boosting higher till you hit some limit whether it is power or thermal.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Running on a quiet fan profile you will see 80's temps even at stock clocks. Highest I reached at 1450 was 86 degrees though. So that kinda says something. I always run aggressive fan profile anyway. I'm seriously considering one of those watercooling adapter kits though. Doesn't NZXT make one?
> 
> Bah NZXT says they aren't compatible. Boooo


The Corsair bracket will become available in August. Alternatively, you can probably order EVGA's hybrid setup built for the Titan X, I'm pretty sure it'll fit the 980 Ti, as it's more or less the same setup. Emailed them asking if they'll sell the 980Ti hybrid setup separately.

Anyway, I'll maybe just deal with it for the time being. Am toying with the idea of replacing my NH-D15 with a watercooling setup, but I'll do some more research. Have until 6/20 to return the D15 if I decide to go that route.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> I just don't understand why everyone is saddened that they can't hit 1500. Remember stock base clocks are 1000 and they are in essence already pushing 40% over back clock.
> 
> Since its technically all the same chipset, its just a silicon lottery some will overclock better than others. Remember that GPU boost 2.0 is just doing some auto overclocking for you and will keep boosting higher till you hit some limit whether it is power or thermal.


I agree, it's quite weird how many people are disappointed with being in the 1400 range with stock voltage. That definitely isn't a bad OC at all, it's about as good as it's going to get on stock volts/bios. 1600 on the core is the most you could ever hope for from a 980 and there's a better chance you won't clock that high even with 1.3v. The 1500's should be considered a high point on the 980 ti, like 1600 was for the 980's.

Also a lot of the times when someone reports their insane OC, it isn't really as stable as they make it out to be (can't play GTA V for a few hours but they call it stable).


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I agree, it's quite weird how many people are disappointed with being in the 1400 range with stock voltage. That definitely isn't a bad OC at all, it's about as good as it's going to get on stock volts/bios. 1600 on the core is the most you could ever hope for from a 980 and there's a better chance you won't clock that high even with 1.3v. The 1500's should be considered a high point on the 980 ti, like 1600 was for the 980's.
> 
> Also a lot of the times when someone reports their insane OC, it isn't really as stable as they make it out to be (can't play GTA V for a few hours but they call it stable).


I'm completely happy with 1400. Mild OC and really increases performance over stock with out comprising reliability. Like OC'ing my CPU to 4.2 instead of maxing it out. Though I do love trying to push the limits.









On the cooling note: I just ordered the NZXT Kraken G10 and X31 from Amazon. Should be here in a few days. Excited to see the new temps.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv compatible on the non-SC version? i.e. this one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487138&cm_re=evga_980_ti-_-14-487-138-_-Product&RandomID=85495216207010120150611052623


Anyone try this at all? If not, would it be possible to just open up the BIOS in MBT II and replicate the settings for a non-SC reference BIOS?


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> Watercooled with Titan blocks, my 2X 980 Ti overclock like crazy even on stock voltages.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure non-ref cards will be that much better on water.


Are you sure? Aren't non-ref cards like a Classy binned? The 980Tis that people are receiving seem to be all over the shop in terms of performance.

Strongly considering waiting a bit and getting a Classified, seeing how it performs and perhaps putting it under water. Will there be a block? I'll assume there will be as there's one for the 980 Classified.

Oh and out of curiosity I checked the ASIC on my 780; 66.2% (urgh).


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm completely happy with 1400. Mild OC and really increases performance over stock with out comprising reliability. Like OC'ing my CPU to 4.2 instead of maxing it out. Though I do love trying to push the limits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the cooling note: I just ordered the NZXT Kraken G10 and X31 from Amazon. Should be here in a few days. Excited to see the new temps.


Will you be installing it on a reference 980Ti? Or one that already has an aftermarket cooler?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Anyone try this at all? If not, would it be possible to just open up the BIOS in MBT II and replicate the settings for a non-SC reference BIOS?


I'm using the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv currently on my 4990 with no issues.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I'm using the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv currently on my 4990 with no issues.


Thanks, +rep. I just got my 2nd Ti from TigerDirect for $650 and free 2 day shipping. Apparently they give a year free of "shoprunner" if you buy something expensive. <3 this site: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Will you be installing it on a reference 980Ti? Or one that already has an aftermarket cooler?


I have the Reference cooler SC edition. She's noisier than I like and hotter than I'd like under load. Snap decision as I hate messing with my warranty on products but I'll be having this for awhile.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I have the Reference cooler SC edition. She's noisier than I like and hotter than I'd like under load. Snap decision as I hate messing with my warranty on products but I'll be having this for awhile.


I have the ACX+ cooler, but at the stock fan profile it gets quite loud, to the point where it annoys me. And my sample of the 980Ti goes up to 85C pretty quickly. I think i want to try a AIO solution as well, as I too plan on keeping this card for a while, at least 3 years if I can help it. But I might wait for Corsair's solution to be released in August so I can compare the two. For now with my custom fan curve I've managed to reduce the noise levels to acceptable levels, but it still gets pretty hot, but that's partly due to my case which is a great case, but not one that will give you the best airflow necessarily (Fractal Design R5).


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> That's the thing, I'm not OC'ing at all. It's running at stock speeds (that is, the slight EVGA factory OC, since it's a SC+ model). My case does run a bit hot though, so that's why I'm considering going the water-cooled route.


Not to sound like a jerk, but to me it just makes no sense that a million dollar company doesn't know as much as some geeks(myself included) some how know better than them. If its stock and not malfunctioning, hitting 85C would be normal, otherwise EVGA would look like a bunch of fools designing something that somehow requires the consumer to spend 100's of dollars more to put some special water cooling system on it,.

Personally, call them up, tell them they designed a piss poor card that is apparently throttling due to thermal limits and their engineers need an entirely new design.
Curious, whats the actual limit here? when does the 980 ti start to throttle back itself? 84C ? 80C ?


----------



## Silaz

Hi All,

I have two 980Ti's running at 1221/1950. In games I boost to around 1334-1367. Would either of the custom bios help me achieve higher overclocks without drastically changing my fan profile? I'd assume pushing up the max draw to 425 watts would exponentially increase temperate and necessary fan speed?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Not to sound like a jerk, but to me it just makes no sense that a million dollar company doesn't know as much as some geeks(myself included) some how know better than them. If its stock and not malfunctioning, hitting 85C would be normal, otherwise EVGA would look like a bunch of fools designing something that somehow requires the consumer to spend 100's of dollars more to put some special water cooling system on it,.
> 
> Personally, call them up, tell them they designed a piss poor card that is apparently throttling due to thermal limits and their engineers need an entirely new design.
> Curious, whats the actual limit here? when does the 980 ti start to throttle back itself? 84C ? 80C ?


I'll do some more testing to see where it starts to throttle back. Might build some graphs out of it too to illustrate what's happening.


----------



## Akima18

I have a question for all of you, looking for opinions / suggestions.

I have four 980 Ti card's. I'm planning on putting two under water and leaving the other two on air. I'd like to get the best two cards under water if possible.

I have been testing each card separately, and here are my results so far:

*EVGA Regular*
*ASIC = 69.0%*
308/500 = 21212 firestrike / 1497 core
308/600 = 21333 firestrike / 1497 core
308/700 = crash
308/650 = crash
310/600 = crash

*gigabyte
ASIC = 72.9%*
320/650 = 21639 firestrike
325/650 = 21658 firestrike = 1527 core
330/650 = crash
325/700 = crash

*evga acx
ASIC = 67.0*
275/400 = 20691 firestrike = 1464 core
300/500 = 21030 firestrike = 1489 core
320 = crash
310 = crash

*PNY
asic = 63.9*
330/500 = 21182 firestrike = 1506 core
330/650 = 21365 firestrike = 1506 core

I guess the best bet would be to put the Gigabyte and the PNY (best separate performers) under water? Will the large ASIC gap mean anything? Any suggestions/!

Thank You!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silaz*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have two 980Ti's running at 1221/1950. In games I boost to around 1334-1367. Would either of the custom bios help me achieve higher overclocks without drastically changing my fan profile? I'd assume pushing up the max draw to 425 watts would exponentially increase temperate and necessary fan speed?


Yeah, with a higher voltage and power draw you would need to raise your fan to compensate for the rise in temps.

You'd be fine with the SC425 bios to increase the power limit at least but I wouldn't bother using the 1281mv bios on air unless your're okay with 100% fan speeds.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Running on a quiet fan profile you will see 80's temps even at stock clocks. Highest I reached at 1450 was 86 degrees though. So that kinda says something. I always run aggressive fan profile anyway. I'm seriously considering one of those watercooling adapter kits though. Doesn't NZXT make one?
> 
> Bah NZXT says they aren't compatible. Boooo


I thought they were, there is a thread on OCN and I believe someone was going to try it.

You could always mount with zipties.









Do let us know how it turns out, I'm waiting for the EVGA AIO adapter.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> I thought they were, there is a thread on OCN and I believe someone was going to try it.
> 
> *You could always mount with zipties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOL!!! Zipties and duct tape.

I updated further down that I talked to NZXT directly and they do indeed fit. I ordered the blue one to match the case and the X31 as it'll fit perfectly in the rear fan location.


----------



## Clockster

Guru3D stuffed up on their review of the Gigabyte GTX980Ti G1

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_soc_review,24.html
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7295271

No way that run was with stock clocks yet they imply that was a stock run.


----------



## SmackHisFace

So here are my max stable overclocks for my SLI EVGA SC+ ACX+ 980ti. The first card has an asic of 72.7 and uses much less voltage. The second card has an asic of 64.2 and runs at a higher voltage. I dont think Im stable at 1400 but it seems stable here. What do you guys think? Should I RMA the card? I dont think either is stable above 1440mhz so its probably not worth it right? What do you guys think. Here is my 3dmark with the 3770k @ 4.5 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5055631


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are my max stable overclocks for my SLI EVGA SC+ ACX+ 980ti. The first card has an asic of 72.7 and uses much less voltage. The second card has an asic of 64.2 and runs at a higher voltage. I dont think Im stable at 1400 but it seems stable here. What do you guys think? Should I RMA the card? I dont think either is stable above 1440mhz so its probably not worth it right? What do you guys think. Here is my 3dmark with the 3770k @ 4.5 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5055631


Did you increase the voltage and power target?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Did you increase the voltage and power target?


Yes max overvolt +87 and max power targer 110%. The power usage is low in that screenshot because I had to alt tab to take the picture but the power target hits the 110% limit often.


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Yes max overvolt +87 and max power targer 110%. The power usage is low in that screenshot because I had to alt tab to take the picture but the power target hits the 110% limit often.


Sometimes this is so confusing to me, your score here:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5055631 is 36222 with a mild overclock

Yet my score here: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7295699 is only 34970 running at ~1485.

Is the difference possible because of CPU's (and because as Z97 i'm running in 8x/8x instead of 16x/16?)
I'm not being limited by voltage at all and I'm using the modded bios @ 1.27V, yet you still score ~1500 higher.









And In the combined score I have 7365 compared to your 7219 even though your processor scored higher? I'm so confused T_T

Can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Sometimes this is so confusing to me, your score here:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5055631 is 36222 with a mild overclock
> 
> Yet my score here: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7295699 is only 34970 running at ~1485.
> 
> Is the difference possible because of CPU's (and because as Z97 i'm running in 8x/8x instead of 16x/16?)
> I'm not being limited by voltage at all and I'm using the modded bios @ 1.27V, yet you still score ~1500 higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone explain this to me?


Well in that score Im running a little higher than show in the GPUZ shots. Im at 1404 core/ 1950 ish Memory. To get this score I turned off my second monitor and tested directly after rebooting the PC so nothing was open not even gpuz or afterburner. When I did the test with the same clocks without a fresh restart and some other programs open I scored 34000s. Also I am running Z77 also 8x/8x.


----------



## Akima18

Do you happen to have a firestrike extreme run? I'd like to compare mine with yours in that aspect if possible


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Do you happen to have a firestrike extreme run? I'd like to compare mine with yours in that aspect if possible


Extreme http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5055659
Ultra http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5055690


----------



## defyoddz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> Guru3D stuffed up on their review of the Gigabyte GTX980Ti G1
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_soc_review,24.html
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7295271
> 
> No way that run was with stock clocks yet they imply that was a stock run.


i read the whole article and they said from the beginning they were using the card with the oc it comes with + the extra oc from using the gigabyte only software. even in the conclusion the only complain stated was the need to use the gigabyte software for the 'extra oc' and not being able to do it in the bios.


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here are my max stable overclocks for my SLI EVGA SC+ ACX+ 980ti. The first card has an asic of 72.7 and uses much less voltage. The second card has an asic of 64.2 and runs at a higher voltage. I dont think Im stable at 1400 but it seems stable here. What do you guys think? Should I RMA the card? I dont think either is stable above 1440mhz so its probably not worth it right? What do you guys think. Here is my 3dmark with the 3770k @ 4.5 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5055631


Seriously what kind of overclock are you expecting? On air even? It looks like you haven't modified the bios to give it extra voltage / higher power limit so at ~1400/2000 this looks great to me. Can't compare these clocks to 970/980 as this chip has more cores and more TDP, which equates to more heat.


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Extreme http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5055659
> Ultra http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5055690


Thank you so much, I think it was also because I was a derp and running the program on a 2560x1440 resolution monitor, here was the score when I ran my extreme:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7295955. If that was not the cause, then I have no idea!

Thanks again for letting me see those results and goodluck with your GPU's!


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Thank you so much, I think it was also because I was a derp and running the program on a 2560x1440 resolution monitor, here was the score when I ran my extreme:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7295955. If that was not the cause, then I have no idea!
> 
> Thanks again for letting me see those results and goodluck with your GPU's!


I actually ran all the tests on a 1440p monitor also.


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> I actually ran all the tests on a 1440p monitor also.


Ahhh! Alright then I have absolutely no idea why my 1080p scores are so much lower but my 1440p one is 1k higher







, my computer just sucks >








Thanks for all the information, if anyone else can explain a possible reason I would appreciate it!


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> Seriously what kind of overclock are you expecting? On air even? It looks like you haven't modified the bios to give it extra voltage / higher power limit so at ~1400/2000 this looks great to me. Can't compare these clocks to 970/980 as this chip has more cores and more TDP, which equates to more heat.


Wasn't expecting anything but everyone on here is showing clocks way over 1400 which is why Im asking. I havent seen anyone else fail to hit 1400 except maybe 1 poster in all these pages. That and EVGA website clearly says these are 8+8pin cards when in reality they are 8+6 so I just contacted support about that. I haven't modified the bios because there is no way to see the VRM temps and even with an aggressive and very loud fan profile temps are in the mid 70s despite having a full tower and an XL ATX motherboard with extra spacing between slots. Are you guys modifying the bios on air without monitoring VRM temps?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Ahhh! Alright then I have absolutely no idea why my 1080p scores are so much lower but my 1440p one is 1k higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my computer just sucks >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the information, if anyone else can explain a possible reason I would appreciate it!


Just curious what is your max stable in game boost clock, what exact cards do you have and what is their ASIC. Thanks


----------



## Akima18

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Just curious what is your max stable in game boost clock, what exact cards do you have and what is their ASIC. Thanks


If you check back on the bottom of page 75 I posted all of my information there with the max clocks I was able to get. Unfortunately I have not really had time to use them with gaming yet
as Ive been preparing my watercooling rig. Hopefully I can get them under water by tonight and see if I can get better results!

I'm also using the modded bios on the front page for increased voltage and power, that might help out your cards alot.


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> Ahhh! Alright then I have absolutely no idea why my 1080p scores are so much lower but my 1440p one is 1k higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my computer just sucks >
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the information, if anyone else can explain a possible reason I would appreciate it!


Your PC might be CPU bottlenecked?


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> If you check back on the bottom of page 75 I posted all of my information there with the max clocks I was able to get. Unfortunately I have not really had time to use them with gaming yet
> as Ive been preparing my watercooling rig. Hopefully I can get them under water by tonight and see if I can get better results!
> 
> I'm also using the modded bios on the front page for increased voltage and power, that might help out your cards alot.


Thanks just saw your post. Ive considered flashing the bios but Im going to wait to for more information to come out, Im scared to melt my $1500 cards for a few more mhz. Anyone know why I cant see Vrm temps or anything? Do the 980tis not have a sensor for that?


----------



## tkrushing

Anyone having trouble with the latest drivers crashing? I can overclock my card, play Witcher 3 for an hour or two and be fine then it'll crash when I just have chrome up.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Thanks just saw your post. Ive considered flashing the bios but Im going to wait to for more information to come out, Im scared to melt my $1500 cards for a few more mhz. Anyone know why I cant see Vrm temps or anything? Do the 980tis not have a sensor for that?


Different cards have different sensors available for probing. Some may just show core, others may show additional components like VRM, VRAM, and PCB.


----------



## A49ER08

pre-ordered teh gigabyte windforce edition
should be here next week


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> Wasn't expecting anything but everyone on here is showing clocks way over 1400 which is why Im asking. I havent seen anyone else fail to hit 1400 except maybe 1 poster in all these pages. That and EVGA website clearly says these are 8+8pin cards when in reality they are 8+6 so I just contacted support about that. I haven't modified the bios because there is no way to see the VRM temps and even with an aggressive and very loud fan profile temps are in the mid 70s despite having a full tower and an XL ATX motherboard with extra spacing between slots. Are you guys modifying the bios on air without monitoring VRM temps?


Hmm. I see. SLI however is a different animal. From your screens it looks like you have two cards running at different voltages while one card is down clocking to match the lower Asic. The perfcap states SLI and voltage, both limitations that I mention above. Also are these your max? There is usually a "MAX" in the top left of each graph. Do you have prefer maximum performance in nvidia settings applied? I believe 1.275v would be safe for these cards but someone can correct me if I'm wrong. You should also increase temp target in your Overclocking app if you haven't already being your in 70c range.


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> Hmm. I see. SLI however is a different animal. From your screens it looks like you have two cards running at different voltages while one card is down clocking to match the lower Asic. The perfcap states SLI and voltage, both limitations that I mention above. Also are these your max? There is usually a "MAX" in the top left of each graph. Do you have prefer maximum performance in nvidia settings applied? I believe 1.275v would be safe for these cards but someone can correct me if I'm wrong. You should also increase temp target in your Overclocking app if you haven't already being your in 70c range.


Initially I overclocked both cards separately and even the higher ASIC card has occasional issues above 1400mhz. I do have prefer max performance enabled already. Yes these are my max clocks with max voltage and max power target. In demanding games the top card hits 75c even with this aggressive profile I have so I don't think I can overvolt any further without noise being a real problem. These cards running at 75%+ fan are loud as all hell and that's where I'm drawing the line. I Don't have the money to watercool right now and even if I did Id rather get a gsync 1440p IPS 144hz monitor first to replace my 96hz IPS 1440p monitor. I guess 1390/1900 it is. O well they are still monsters even if they are on the lower end of the overclocking spectrum.


----------



## ried16

which version of this card has the most power phases? trying to decide if i should hold out for a asus strix, maybe a msi lightning. sure are a lot of 780ti's in the for sale video thread.


----------



## jezzer

My card start to downclock when it reaches 60c. Tested it with GPUz.
Running bench @ 1400mhz and when above 60c it clocked down to 1364 or something, increased fan RPM and when tempo got to 59c again it went up to 1400mhz again.

Why? My 980 kept full clocks even above 60c


----------



## dVeLoPe

my card downclocks at 92c lol


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tkrushing*
> 
> Anyone having trouble with the latest drivers crashing? I can overclock my card, play Witcher 3 for an hour or two and be fine then it'll crash when I just have chrome up.


Try disabling hardware acceleration in chrome. It helped me quite a bit with driver stability


----------



## Serandur

Alright, Newegg just shipped out my 980Ti G1 pre-order (will get it a day ahead of scheduled release date). Can't wait to mess around with it.


----------



## A49ER08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Alright, Newegg just shipped out my 980Ti G1 pre-order (will get it a day ahead of scheduled release date). Can't wait to mess around with it.


that's awesome, I put my pre-order in this morning, I wonder wheN I'll get it hahaha


----------



## sakete

So here is a Furmark stress test I ran on my GPU:



Once temps reached 88C, it started throttling the clock speed. And this is at stock voltage and clock speeds (factory stock that is). Is this good or bad? ASIC is 71.6%.

Ambient temp is 27C.


----------



## tkrushing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Try disabling hardware acceleration in chrome. It helped me quite a bit with driver stability


Thanks, giving it a go.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> So here is a Furmark stress test I ran on my GPU:
> 
> 
> 
> Once temps reached 88C, it started throttling the clock speed. And this is at stock voltage and clock speeds (factory stock that is). Is this good or bad? ASIC is 71.6%.
> 
> Ambient temp is 27C.


Those numbers don't seem tooo bad. Have you tried running the same test again with the side panel off? Also have you tried messing w/ the fan curve in AB?


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Those numbers don't seem tooo bad. Have you tried running the same test again with the side panel off? Also have you tried messing w/ the fan curve in AB?


I did mess with the fan curve, and it seems to be at a point where it's right on the edge of spinning up to noise levels which I consider too loud and where it starts to throttle. And what happens is when it reaches 88C, the fans spin up noticeably and the temp drops back down the 87C, and then a bit later it goes up to 88C and fans spin up again, and so forth. So I've adjusted it a little bit, but I haven't run a new benchmark yet.


----------



## jezzer

lol 16000 round

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5063469


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> I did mess with the fan curve, and it seems to be at a point where it's right on the edge of spinning up to noise levels which I consider too loud and where it starts to throttle. And what happens is when it reaches 88C, the fans spin up noticeably and the temp drops back down the 87C, and then a bit later it goes up to 88C and fans spin up again, and so forth. So I've adjusted it a little bit, but I haven't run a new benchmark yet.


You won't be able to get it silenced. Since you have a fractal case the airflow isnt that great. Since this isnt a reference cooler you are just blowing hot air around your case. So correct me if i am wrong, you modified your fan curve to turn slower than stock? Have you tried turning the fans up a bit?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Akima18*
> 
> I have a question for all of you, looking for opinions / suggestions.
> 
> I have four 980 Ti card's. I'm planning on putting two under water and leaving the other two on air. I'd like to get the best two cards under water if possible.
> 
> I have been testing each card separately, and here are my results so far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *EVGA Regular*
> *ASIC = 69.0%*
> 308/500 = 21212 firestrike / 1497 core
> 308/600 = 21333 firestrike / 1497 core
> 308/700 = crash
> 308/650 = crash
> 310/600 = crash
> 
> *gigabyte
> ASIC = 72.9%*
> 320/650 = 21639 firestrike
> 325/650 = 21658 firestrike = 1527 core
> 330/650 = crash
> 325/700 = crash
> 
> *evga acx
> ASIC = 67.0*
> 275/400 = 20691 firestrike = 1464 core
> 300/500 = 21030 firestrike = 1489 core
> 320 = crash
> 310 = crash
> 
> *PNY
> asic = 63.9*
> 330/500 = 21182 firestrike = 1506 core
> 330/650 = 21365 firestrike = 1506 core
> 
> 
> 
> I guess the best bet would be to put the Gigabyte and the PNY (best separate performers) under water? Will the large ASIC gap mean anything? Any suggestions/!
> 
> Thank You!


i'd suggest you consider putting the evga acx and PNY under water. but here is the question - did you monitor the voltage?

what was the deal with ASIC scores is a lower value would mean more voltage to achieve similar clocks than a higher ASIC value (leaky chip). BUT the lower values overclocked higher/better when put underwater to get rid of the extra heat from the voltage. whereas higher asic values do better on air but hit "the wall" sooner. some guy on the evga forums explained it as harmonics building up and leaker chip (low ASICS) keeps the harmonics from building as quickly.

but take the latter with a grain of salt and also consider the "silicon lottery" variable. . . . plus i first said "_what was the deal_" because maxwell is totally different with voltages then kepler or fermi it seems. 'im wondering with drivers are getting in the way recently


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> You won't be able to get it silenced. Since you have a fractal case the airflow isnt that great. Since this isnt a reference cooler you are just blowing hot air around your case. So correct me if i am wrong, you modified your fan curve to turn slower than stock? Have you tried turning the fans up a bit?


I've now tried a slightly more aggressive fan curve. But I've also ordered a NZXT G10 + NZXT X31 bracket. Think I'll try the water-cooling route, since I can't exchange this ACX for a Hybrid (bought direct from EVGA, they told me I'd have to pay a 15% restocking fee). The thing is, this fan gets loud once you make the fan curve more aggressive. And I like my case to be relatively silent.


----------



## ZOONAMI

Does anyone here have a fix for MST displayport 4k? The 4k works but other resolutions will not scale, 1080p is a box in the center of the screen with black all around it.


----------



## jdstock76

Highest I can get with out crashing in Heaven:

1489mhz +186 +18mv 73deg


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Highest I can get with out crashing in Heaven:
> 
> 1489mhz +186 +18mv 73deg


wow! thats what I get with 2 r9 290's

and you get about as good as a titan X

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> wow! thats what I get with 2 r9 290's
> 
> and you get about as good as a titan X
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/unigine-heaven-4-0-benchmark-scores.198888/


Ya these are definitely beast mode. I haven't played around with the mem clock yet cause every time I do I crash. Thinking it's a power issue. Not sure yet. Still a noob. Plus I'm running stock BIOS.

Here's a Firestrike Ultra:

4717 @ 1489/1752 +186 +18mv 68 degrees 112% power

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7300053?

It's on sale in Steam for $9.99. Been waiting for it. Woot!

Edit:

Firestrike Extreme:

8810 @ 1489/1752 +186 +18mv 68 degrees 112% power

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7300134?


----------



## Somasonic

I'm wondering if the radiator on the Hybrid can be run horizontally below the card i.e.



My main concern would be if there's any air in the unit there's nowhere for it to get trapped and it would keep cycling through the loop (bad for the pump). Any thoughts?

Oh yeah, and anyone know if it's push or pull (blowing out of or into the case) by default?

Thanks


----------



## Clockster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *defyoddz*
> 
> i read the whole article and they said from the beginning they were using the card with the oc it comes with + the extra oc from using the gigabyte only software. even in the conclusion the only complain stated was the need to use the gigabyte software for the 'extra oc' and not being able to do it in the bios.


Unfortunately that's not how reviewing should be done, it gives the impression that the card is an absolute monster at stock clocks when in fact its running near max oc during the tests.
He also doesn't mention the driver crashing on the GTX980 ti G1...just like that 780Ti ghz edition...This card suffers from the same issue.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Highest I can get with out crashing in Heaven:
> 
> 1489mhz +186 +18mv 73deg


Aren't min fps a little low?

With my old config (990x and cross of 7970 at 1100) I had 37 min fps


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Got a quick question for non-American 980 Ti owners, does the price of the 980 Ti in your country reflect the USD price? Reason I ask is because even allowing for the exchange rate and a little price gouging, the price of the 980 Ti in Australia is ridiculously inflated over the US price.
At first I thought it might be some sort of luxury goods tax, but I remember when the 780 came out the AUD price was in line with the USD price. It also can't just be Aussie e-tailers ripping us off, as the Australian part of Newegg also has this price hike for the 980 Ti. The only real conclusion I can come to is that NVidia is prioritising shipments of cards for the US, so the price inflation is due to a shortage in supply in non-American countries.


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Got a quick question for non-American 980 Ti owners, does the price of the 980 Ti in your country reflect the USD price? Reason I ask is because even allowing for the exchange rate and a little price gouging, the price of the 980 Ti in Australia is ridiculously inflated over the US price.
> At first I thought it might be some sort of luxury goods tax, but I remember when the 780 came out the AUD price was in line with the USD price. It also can't just be Aussie e-tailers ripping us off, as the Australian part of Newegg also has this price hike for the 980 Ti. The only real conclusion I can come to is that NVidia is prioritising shipments of cards for the US, so the price inflation is due to a shortage in supply in non-American countries.


I paid 7500 SEK (Swedish Crowns) which equals to 910 USD (converted with google) for my 980 Ti, that is the cheapest option in Sweden. That is with tax and everything.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Aren't min fps a little low?
> 
> With my old config (990x and cross of 7970 at 1100) I had 37 min fps


The mins? Perhaps. First time running it so I'm not familiar with it. Plus I'm not messing with the mem clock which may have an effect.


----------



## RobotDevil666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> I paid 7500 SEK (Swedish Crowns) which equals to 910 USD (converted with google) for my 980 Ti, that is the cheapest option in Sweden. That is with tax and everything.


I paid £575 which is 891USD which is to be expected really, pricing in EU is always over the top, Titan X here is £900 compared to 999USD in US


----------



## kael13

That Gigabyte G1 review just confirmed for me that I'll be buying a non-ref 980Ti. Those benches surpass the magical/mental barrier of 2x the power of my previous card. I'm excited.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> Your PC might be CPU bottlenecked?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> LOL!!! Zipties and duct tape.
> 
> I updated further down that I talked to NZXT directly and they do indeed fit. I ordered the blue one to match the case and the X31 as it'll fit perfectly in the rear fan location.


U need heatsinks and special thermal pads for the VRMs, the thermal pads need to be special because when the heatsinks fall of they fall into the fan and can be redirected to your 700$ pcb and damage it. The standard tape on the heatsink are bound to let loose. The tape can also melt and destroy the card.

Unfortunatly there is more to think of when using this bracket and i wished i knew before ordering. The thermal pads are almost non existent where i live.

Thinking of returning the 980 ti too and go for an custum one because this nividia stock cooler... Damn. Useless crap lol


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> U need heatsinks and special thermal pads for the VRMs, the thermal pads need to be special because when the heatsinks fall of they fall into the fan and can be redirected to your 700$ pcb and damage it. The standard tape on the heatsink are bound to let loose. The tape can also melt and destroy the card.
> 
> Unfortunatly there is more to think of when using this bracket and i wished i knew before ordering. The thermal pads are almost non existent where i live.
> 
> Thinking of returning the 980 ti too and go for an custum one because this nividia stock cooler... Damn. Useless crap lol


Hmmmm none of the reviews I've watched said anything about any of that.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> I paid 7500 SEK (Swedish Crowns) which equals to 910 USD (converted with google) for my 980 Ti, that is the cheapest option in Sweden. That is with tax and everything.


Interesting, the cheapest 980 Ti in Australia is AUD 919, which works out to around 707 USD. That's not too bad of a price, but it's from newegg, so shipping will be around an extra $50. The cheapest card from an Australian-based store is $999 AUD, so about $770 USD.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hmmmm none of the reviews I've watched said anything about any of that.


There is a club
http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/3520#post_24027985

Did not know it too until it was too late and besides how crazy is it.

I bought the bracket 40 euro
X31 cooler 90 euro
heatsinks, tape etc 40 euro
pwn cable 5 euro
better fan 10 euro

185 euro

980 Ti 740 euro

925 euro lol and al i want to do is game at 1400-1450 mhz without throttling.

Requested refund for my 980 ti and when the other stuff comes in gonna return it also. Will go with a zotac or inno3D when they come out next week

I could not resist launch lol.. With all returns will still be 100 euro loss but never ever nvidia reference cooler for me haha, first time last time








Inno3D i chill custom is 740 euro and the Zotac extreme is 799 euro and they do those clocks almost on factory OC so i was like OK enough.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Got a quick question for non-American 980 Ti owners, does the price of the 980 Ti in your country reflect the USD price? Reason I ask is because even allowing for the exchange rate and a little price gouging, the price of the 980 Ti in Australia is ridiculously inflated over the US price.
> At first I thought it might be some sort of luxury goods tax, but I remember when the 780 came out the AUD price was in line with the USD price. It also can't just be Aussie e-tailers ripping us off, as the Australian part of Newegg also has this price hike for the 980 Ti. The only real conclusion I can come to is that NVidia is prioritising shipments of cards for the US, so the price inflation is due to a shortage in supply in non-American countries.


What is your minimum wage there? Isn't it something pretty high? For reference it was $7.25/hr here in Michigan last I knew.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hmmmm none of the reviews I've watched said anything about any of that.


The VRMs on these cards are the hottest component, that being said, the default g10 bracket is going to cool those much better than the stock cooler. Instead of holding all that head right next to the card you can now push it away.

I'd stay away from the heatsinks myself, or make up a custom one that you can thread through the PCB.


----------



## jezzer

The VRMs are in contact with an alu plate and pads in between with the stock cooler like most coolers. This plate functions as a heatsink.
Without that plate there is no heatsinks, just VRMs

I would read the G10 club and decide for yourself

Stock VRMs have heatsink, its way to bold to say it will cool better without heatsinks



EDIT also if memory gets as hot as from Titan X the memory is really hot and there will also be no heatsink on it and no fan.


It just does not feel right but decide for yourself, remember both the corsair bracket and evga's hybrid solution have heatsinks like the stock cooler


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm noticing a tiny oily substance coming from around my VRMS up to the top of my EVGA back plate. I wipe them and they are not exactly wet, just slightly oiled? I wipe them down and a few weeks later it starts to creep back up. There's no leaks anywhere for certain. Could this be the tape melting?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> What is your minimum wage there? Isn't it something pretty high? For reference it was $7.25/hr here in Michigan last I knew.


If you're over 21, I think it's about $19.94/hr AUD.


----------



## MunneY

Just gonna leave this here for you guys....

Color me excited!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just gonna leave this here for you guys....
> 
> Color me excited!


Nice, you getting one for LN2 benching?


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Nice, you getting one for LN2 benching?


No I'm done on the Extreme end of things... I'm actually not planning on building anything for next 18 months or so while I go back to school unless I find some extra $$$$$$$ :-D


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> No I'm done on the Extreme end of things... I'm actually not planning on building anything for next 18 months or so while I go back to school unless I find some extra $$$$$$$ :-D


Ahh haha. Would be cool to get a card like this but the resale value on them goes down so much when the next generation comes out :/ Happened with my 290X Lightning and my 980 KPEs. Basically sold them both around the same price as "crappy" reference cards so I said forget it, buying reference ALWAYS from now on, performance difference OC'd under water is not worth the $100-200 premium.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> What is your minimum wage there? Isn't it something pretty high? For reference it was $7.25/hr here in Michigan last I knew.


You're from Michigan? Where bouts?

I'll be scoping the G10 club out. I honestly don't mind the temps or the noise but it gets mighty warm in my room when benching and gaming.


----------



## Luca T

Hai guys, any news about customs? Like strix or gaming-6g?


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> If it were me i would exchange it for another one. Having no room for overclock sucks.


Well i figured out my problem with the lower ASIC value card! The fan connector was loose and the damn fan had been completely stopped. I didn't even notice until I turned on the Fan Tachometer monitoring in MSI Afterburner. It was showing 0 RPM but the fan speed was showing at 60%. LOL Thank god I have good air cooling in my case otherwise that card may have gotten fried!

Before I had almost a 16-18C difference between the cards, was about to return one of them. Got the fan fixed now the card runs only 3-4C temp difference between cards at full load. And 1C difference at idle.

These things are beasts even at stock voltage!! Got up to ~1443-1455Mhz Boost / 8004Mhz Memory!!








One card runs at 1.10v and the other at 1.19v for those clocks. I'm sure the higher voltage card will hold me back if I want to really go nuts, but I'm fine with performance right now.
Still not sure if I want to try to return the hotter card as it really sucks up voltage like crazy.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5064912


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Well i figured out my problem with the lower ASIC value card! The fan connector was loose and the damn fan had been completely stopped. I didn't even notice until I turned on the Fan Tachometer monitoring in MSI Afterburner. It was showing 0 RPM but the fan speed was showing at 60%. LOL Thank god I have good air cooling in my case otherwise that card may have gotten fried!
> 
> Before I had almost a 16-18C difference between the cards, was about to return one of them. Got the fan fixed now the card runs only 3-4C temp difference between cards at full load. And 1C difference at idle.
> 
> These things are beasts even at stock voltage!! Got up to ~1443-1455Mhz Boost / 8004Mhz Memory!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One card runs at 1.10v and the other at 1.19v for those clocks. I'm sure the higher voltage card will hold me back if I want to really go nuts, but I'm fine with performance right now.
> Still not sure if I want to try to return the hotter card as it really sucks up voltage like crazy.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5064912


Which model of 980ti you running ?


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hai guys, any news about customs? Like strix or gaming-6g?


Last news I heard about those is they'll be out around the end of the month. The G1 Gaming is releasing this upcoming Tuesday though.


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Which model of 980ti you running ?


EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+
06G-P4-4995-KR

Got one card with ASIC Quality of 83.1% and the other one is 67%.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Just gonna leave this here for you guys....
> 
> Color me excited!


Everyone start tweeting MSI that we want to see a different colouring scheme for once. Red Lightning would be nice, but I'm down for Blue Lightning as well, even Purple Lightning. Just please no more yellow themes for the love of all that is holy MSI.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Everyone start tweeting MSI that we want to see a different colouring scheme for once. Red Lightning would be nice, but I'm down for Blue Lightning as well, even Purple Lightning. Just please no more yellow themes for the love of all that is holy MSI.


Blue... Lightning? I want... will impulse buy.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Blue... Lightning? I want... will impulse buy.


Blue for you, Red for me and Yellow for the infidels.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Got a quick question for non-American 980 Ti owners, does the price of the 980 Ti in your country reflect the USD price? Reason I ask is because even allowing for the exchange rate and a little price gouging, the price of the 980 Ti in Australia is ridiculously inflated over the US price.
> At first I thought it might be some sort of luxury goods tax, but I remember when the 780 came out the AUD price was in line with the USD price. It also can't just be Aussie e-tailers ripping us off, as the Australian part of Newegg also has this price hike for the 980 Ti. The only real conclusion I can come to is that NVidia is prioritising shipments of cards for the US, so the price inflation is due to a shortage in supply in non-American countries.


In Canada, surprisingly, it does reflect the current exchange rate. The Titan X however, did not, and was marked up a fair amount more than the actual exchange rate. (1300 vs 800).

Actually after double checking they both have roughly the same mark-up. $690 USD for a 980 ti SC. $1055 usd for a Titan X.

Had to re-order my second card today after some bank issues, but had to order an SC.







Ah well, after a flash, they'll be the same. Of course the regular comes in stock after my order is verified.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Blue for you, Red for me and Yellow for the infidels.


I want White. Would fit my case perfectly.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Just curious, has anyone with a non EVGA reference board flashed their bios with the one on the first page? I messaged sheyster and he said it was ok but i wanted to see if anyone else has done it yet.


----------



## evoll88

Has anyone played assassin's creed unity or shadow of mordor with 4k? What was your vram usage?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Just curious, has anyone with a non EVGA reference board flashed their bios with the one on the first page? I messaged sheyster and he said it was ok but i wanted to see if anyone else has done it yet.


I did not think EVGA had a non reference PCB out yet, unless you are just referring to the cooler. I think Gigabyte will be first to market on Tuesday.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Just curious, has anyone with a non EVGA reference board flashed their bios with the one on the first page? I messaged sheyster and he said it was ok but i wanted to see if anyone else has done it yet.


It's no problem, and tons of folks have done it in the Titan X owners club, if you want some more confirmation.

The bios will work on any brand.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Blue... Lightning? I want... will impulse buy.


Would be an instant purchase to go with my blue themed case and mb.


----------



## Levesque

2X 980 Ti reference cards, stock voltage, stock BIOS, both cards watercooled with Titan waterblocks.



Not bad.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Good evening,
My evga 980ti. Hydro cooper should come next week alsow my sc acx
My question.
Is it possible to flash the hc bios to the sc without any issues?
The sc gets an titan block btw......cant wait


----------



## Rickles

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Levesque*
> 
> 2X 980 Ti reference cards, stock voltage, stock BIOS, both cards watercooled with Titan waterblocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad.


99th percentile, is that what I see?


----------



## dph314

Hey guys. Just a quick question about the BIOS in the OP, sorry if it's already been asked.

For the Sheyster BIOS, it runs at 1281mv stock, says no need to add voltage for it. What about turning the voltage down though, there a way to do that through AB? Just wondering before I flash it, because I can get my room pretty cold for suicide runs, but I'd like a little lower of a voltage for gaming, instead of having to flash back after every benching session. So...just wondering.


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. Just a quick question about the BIOS in the OP, sorry if it's already been asked.
> 
> For the Sheyster BIOS, it runs at 1281mv stock, says no need to add voltage for it. What about turning the voltage down though, there a way to do that through AB? Just wondering before I flash it, because I can get my room pretty cold for suicide runs, but I'd like a little lower of a voltage for gaming, instead of having to flash back after every benching session. So...just wondering.


You can by modifying the sheyster bios to give you a voltage range. Say .. 1.2-1.281 then you can choose as you please in afterburner.


----------



## Raxus

Any word if EVGA is releasing a hybrid upgrade kit for the 980 ti?


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> You can by modifying the sheyster bios to give you a voltage range. Say .. 1.2-1.281 then you can choose as you please in afterburner.


I tried that with 970 bios, setting a range of 1.250 - 1.312. Afterburner would only allow me to add 25 mV, which is the probe limit. Not sure if the 980 ti cards behave the same way...


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Just curious, has anyone with a non EVGA reference board flashed their bios with the one on the first page? I messaged sheyster and he said it was ok but i wanted to see if anyone else has done it yet.


As smokey said below you will have no issues with it. I have an Nvidia card (granted a Titan X) and have tried BIOS's based off of EVGA's and things worked nicely. You just have to click "y" again is all during the flashing process to confirm it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> It's no problem, and tons of folks have done it in the Titan X owners club, if you want some more confirmation.
> 
> The bios will work on any brand.


Indeed. Well, maybe not that new Gigabyte card with dual 8 pins. I imagine that is using some different bios all together.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Any word if EVGA is releasing a hybrid upgrade kit for the 980 ti?


I'm sure they are working on it currently. Probably doesn't take much to change the shroud from 980 or Titan to 980ti. If you want one now the Titan X AiO will work for the card. Users in the T-X thread were using the 980 AiO cooler before EVGA started offering that recently.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evoll88*
> 
> Has anyone played assassin's creed unity or shadow of mordor with 4k? What was your vram usage?


Yeah I am curious too if there is no VRAM usage limits as with gtx970


----------



## sakete

You guys think the AIO upgrade kit from EVGA (for the T-X) would also work on one of the ACX models from EVGA?


----------



## ep45-ds3l

It should because the ACX version is a reference PCB??


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> It should because the ACX version is a reference PCB??


That's what I thought. Actually tonight I'll be opening it up to install a Kraken G10 + Kraken X31 watercooling solution as this card just gets too hot in my case. Will post some pics. I'd rather just have a upgrade kit designed for this specific card though.


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> It should because the ACX version is a reference PCB??


Indeed it is reference PCB. The titan X and 980ti are virtually the same, only difference is the Titan X has memory chips on both sides of the PCB while the 980ti just has them on the underside.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakete*
> 
> That's what I thought. Actually tonight I'll be opening it up to install a Kraken G10 + Kraken X31 watercooling solution as this card just gets too hot in my case. Will post some pics. I'd rather just have a upgrade kit designed for this specific card though.


The kraken system isn't bad at all. Sure it doesn't look as clean as the EVGA system I suppose but cooling should be about the same on the cores. As far as VRM/memory cooling I think the Kraken also has a small fan to cool those just like the AiO from EVGA.


----------



## Rickles

http://www.corsair.com/en/hydro-series-hg10-n980-gpu-liquid-cooling-bracket










Looks like the Corsair bracket has a heatsink for the VRMs (this picture doesn't show it), can't find anywhere they are available though...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> Indeed it is reference PCB. The titan X and 980ti are virtually the same, only difference is the Titan X has memory chips on both sides of the PCB while the 980ti just has them on the underside.
> The kraken system isn't bad at all. Sure it doesn't look as clean as the EVGA system I suppose but cooling should be about the same on the cores. As far as VRM/memory cooling I think the Kraken also has a small fan to cool those just like the AiO from EVGA.


I think the key difference is that the Corsair and EVGA models incorporate the VRMs into the heatsink and the NZXT one does not.


----------



## MikeGR7

OK my wallet is ready but I have a huge decision in front of me!

Evga Hybrid vs Inno3d hybrid??

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=203

Or

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-1996-KR

Facts:
same reference pcb
same price
no brand preference
noise not a factor fans [email protected]%
looks not a factor

Factors:
max oc with max volts
core and vrm temps

Please help I write from my smartphone...


----------



## Rickles

The EVGA one looks better aesthetically to me..


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ep45-ds3l*
> 
> It should because the ACX version is a reference PCB??


The fan curve on the ACX version is not the same.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> OK my wallet is ready but I have a huge decision in front of me!
> 
> Evga Hybrid vs Inno3d hybrid??
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=203
> 
> Or
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-1996-KR
> 
> Facts:
> same reference pcb
> same price
> no brand preference
> noise not a factor fans [email protected]%
> looks not a factor
> 
> Factors:
> max oc with max volts
> core and vrm temps
> 
> Please help I write from my smartphone...


The watercooled card will be faster, period.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> The watercooled card will be faster, period.


... unless you're a silicon lottery loser.







There are some air-cooled T-X cards that OC higher than many of the water-cooled cards, they're just not as cool temp-wise.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> ... unless you're a silicon lottery loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some air-cooled T-X cards that OC higher than many of the water-cooled cards, they're just not as cool temp-wise.


tis true, but then again i think A LOT of that has to do with the users involved too


----------



## sakete

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/hydro-series-hg10-n980-gpu-liquid-cooling-bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Corsair bracket has a heatsink for the VRMs (this picture doesn't show it), can't find anywhere they are available though...
> 
> I think the key difference is that the Corsair and EVGA models incorporate the VRMs into the heatsink and the NZXT one does not.


Should be released in August. Have my eyes on this as well.


----------



## thrgk

I have 2 evga 980ti that are coming next week. One is reference, other is reference SC. What bios do you guys recommend? I will be water cooling these day 1 so heat shouldnt be an issue I hope


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> The watercooled card will be faster, period.


Ahem... Both options are watercooled.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> ... unless you're a silicon lottery loser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some air-cooled T-X cards that OC higher than many of the water-cooled cards, they're just not as cool temp-wise.


Wise words. As our bios guru, any opinion on my dilema?
Thanks for your work btw.


----------



## laxu

So, any BIOS mods yet? Does Maxwell BIOS Tweaker work fine on 980 Ti? Do I need a newer version than 1.36?


----------



## Sprkd1

Here is a review of the GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 Ti G1 GAMING: http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-ti-g1-gaming-soc-review,1.html


----------



## dph314

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> Hey guys. Just a quick question about the BIOS in the OP, sorry if it's already been asked.
> 
> For the Sheyster BIOS, it runs at 1281mv stock, says no need to add voltage for it. What about turning the voltage down though, there a way to do that through AB? Just wondering before I flash it, because I can get my room pretty cold for suicide runs, but I'd like a little lower of a voltage for gaming, instead of having to flash back after every benching session. So...just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> You can by modifying the sheyster bios to give you a voltage range. Say .. 1.2-1.281 then you can choose as you please in afterburner.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> You can by modifying the sheyster bios to give you a voltage range. Say .. 1.2-1.281 then you can choose as you please in afterburner.
> 
> 
> 
> I tried that with 970 bios, setting a range of 1.250 - 1.312. Afterburner would only allow me to add 25 mV, which is the probe limit. Not sure if the 980 ti cards behave the same way...
Click to expand...

You're saying setting 1.21v - 1.28v range won't let me have a default of 1.21v and then add +60mv through AB? Because that's exactly what I'm looking for, but if it won't work then I'll be a bit sad (only for a split-second, until I remember that Bethesda's E3 conference is almost 48 hours away







. But still, would be nice to have that voltage range)


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Got a quick question for non-American 980 Ti owners, does the price of the 980 Ti in your country reflect the USD price? Reason I ask is because even allowing for the exchange rate and a little price gouging, the price of the 980 Ti in Australia is ridiculously inflated over the US price.
> At first I thought it might be some sort of luxury goods tax, but I remember when the 780 came out the AUD price was in line with the USD price. It also can't just be Aussie e-tailers ripping us off, as the Australian part of Newegg also has this price hike for the 980 Ti. The only real conclusion I can come to is that NVidia is prioritising shipments of cards for the US, so the price inflation is due to a shortage in supply in non-American countries.


I'm looking at buying an EVGA Hybrid - price here is about $1500 which converts to about $1000 US so something doesn't seem right there. Considering importing to save myself a couple of hundred but concerned about support if anything goes wrong. The 'standard' cards seem to be a bit more ressonably priced around $12-1300.


----------



## pompss

Anyone working on unlock the voltage like the gtx 980 ??
For what i hear the reference have some kind of voltage block so i guess the non reference will have the voltage unlocked?
In case i have to grab a kinping or Hof next month.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> You're saying setting 1.21v - 1.28v range won't let me have a default of 1.21v and then add +60mv through AB? Because that's exactly what I'm looking for, but if it won't work then I'll be a bit sad (only for a split-second, until I remember that Bethesda's E3 conference is almost 48 hours away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . But still, would be nice to have that voltage range)


I think you could go 1.21v - 1.275v handily, though I'm not exactly sure which sliders you should adjust... the third slider from top in MBT is usually external voltage adjustment range, so that is the one that should control how high the afterburner adjustment can go. For anything higher I'm guessing you need baked-in voltages for most of the upper clock states, and the probe will read 1.275 always. To verify that you would need a multimeter and a steady hand.


----------



## dookiepower

Just got my GTX 980 G1 Gaming. Wow this thing is a tank. So far I've gotten it to 1454mhz without adding any voltage. Temp maxed out at 63C and stays very quiet. I'll see how far I can get this thing to go.

Here is the firestrike run @1454.. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5072834

Asic quality is 70.0% but it seems to run like a champ so far.


----------



## Boyd

Do you guys think the Gigabyte G1 gaming is a better choice than EVGA's SC+ ACX 2.0+?

they are both roughly at the same price, how ever i just ordered myself the SC+ ACX 2.0+ and I have the choice of returning it to and getting the G1 Gaming instead. I mean, is it really worth all the hassle to get the G1 card instead? :/ lots of choice, all out of stock unfortunately.


----------



## dookiepower

I personally waited for the G1, I had a change to get the ACX 2.0+ but I wanted the G1 due to better power delivery from the 2x 8 pin instead of a 6 and 8 pin. Traditionally the Windforce coolers are great and overclock well. I am super happy with it so far. It was naturally boosting to 1354 out of the box, no OC mode or anything.

Evga does have an amazing customer support team and warranty so there is definitely merit in getting the Evga card.

I am coming from GTX 680 Lightnings in SLI, and so far it's about 30-35% faster than the 680's. I am very happy with that, and I am gonna be purchasing a second G1 next week.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Do you guys think the Gigabyte G1 gaming is a better choice than EVGA's SC+ ACX 2.0+?
> 
> they are both roughly at the same price, how ever i just ordered myself the SC+ ACX 2.0+ and I have the choice of returning it to and getting the G1 Gaming instead. I mean, is it really worth all the hassle to get the G1 card instead? :/ lots of choice, all out of stock unfortunately.


Anyone else that can relate to my question would greatly be appreciated








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiepower*
> 
> I personally waited for the G1, I had a change to get the ACX 2.0+ but I wanted the G1 due to better power delivery from the 2x 8 pin instead of a 6 and 8 pin. Traditionally the Windforce coolers are great and overclock well. I am super happy with it so far. It was naturally boosting to 1354 out of the box, no OC mode or anything.
> 
> Evga does have an amazing customer support team and warranty so there is definitely merit in getting the Evga card.
> 
> I am coming from GTX 680 Lightnings in SLI, and so far it's about 30-35% faster than the 680's. I am very happy with that, and I am gonna be purchasing a second G1 next week.


Thank you sir, +1 for your fast response and reply.


----------



## dookiepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Anyone else that can relate to my question would greatly be appreciated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir, +1 for your fast response and reply.


For sure man! Let me know if you have any questions about it. I am benching right now and just tweaking with it.


----------



## skkane

I'm waiting for the G1 myself. How's the noise in full load?

The evga is a ref board and the cooling looks weaker to me.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiepower*
> 
> For sure man! Let me know if you have any questions about it. I am benching right now and just tweaking with it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I'm waiting for the G1 myself. How's the noise in full load?
> 
> The evga is a ref board and the cooling looks weaker to me.


yeh thats what I am affraid of, that overall it would actually be worth waiting an aditional week or two to get a the G1 card instead of EVGA's SC+ ACX 2.0+ :/


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I'm waiting for the G1 myself. How's the noise in full load?
> 
> The evga is a ref board and the cooling looks weaker to me.


i'd be willing to take odds that the G1 is also a reference card since it also has 8 phases (6+2). however that cooler makes getting any other card* a tough sell unless it's getting blocked and wet.

*ATM

amended - look below.


----------



## pompss

Waiting for the strix !!!


----------



## skkane

We don't have any models available here yet so I hope the g1 will hit along with all the other ones. I've almost ordered a palit reference version from abroad but closed the tab at the last moment







Impatient myself, don't know if i can wait another 2 weeks if our retailers screw up and only put out reference ones.

Strix or MSI nonref should be nice also


----------



## dookiepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I'm waiting for the G1 myself. How's the noise in full load?
> 
> The evga is a ref board and the cooling looks weaker to me.


Just revved it up to 100% fan and its not too loud. Definable not as loud as a reference card. under in game load it's super quiet. I am averaging 60C in game atm with a very moderate fan curve, sits at about 50% fan under load.

What is the allowed power % that other 980TI's are allowed? Afterburner is allowing me to up to 130% power target.


----------



## carlhil2

So, the 980 G1 was reference?


----------



## dookiepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> So, the 980 G1 was reference?


No, it's the G1 gaming model with the windforce cooler.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> So, the 980 G1 was reference?


nope - i am a dope and would have lost money.

there is not solder point for two additional power pins on the reference pcb.











love to see a naked shot like TPU reviews of the G1


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiepower*
> 
> No, it's the G1 gaming model with the windforce cooler.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787


I know, just poking fun at guys thinking that the 980ti G1 is reference...


----------



## looniam




----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Do you guys think the Gigabyte G1 gaming is a better choice than EVGA's SC+ ACX 2.0+?
> 
> they are both roughly at the same price, how ever i just ordered myself the SC+ ACX 2.0+ and I have the choice of returning it to and getting the G1 Gaming instead. I mean, is it really worth all the hassle to get the G1 card instead? :/ lots of choice, all out of stock unfortunately.


From my understanding the G1 clocks higher but that is just because it's factory overclocked. I do love their cooling solutions as they are usually quieter than EVGA but I really like EVGAs customer service so I stay pretty loyal to them.


----------



## Somasonic

So I am thinking of the EVGA Hybrid mainly because I want a quiet system but then the G1 is a beast and I'm hearing the Windforce cooler is pretty quiet. Not to mention that the G1 is somewhat cheaper here. What do you guys think, if I'm looking for quiet would the G1 be good enough or should I just stick with the hybrid? Thanks.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> So I am thinking of the EVGA Hybrid mainly because I want a quiet system but then the G1 is a beast and I'm hearing the Windforce cooler is pretty quiet. Not to mention that the G1 is somewhat cheaper here. What do you guys think, if I'm looking for quiet would the G1 be good enough or should I just stick with the hybrid? Thanks.


yeh i was going for the hybrid aswell but since almost everyone and their mother is going to be purchase one, i do not want to sit around for around a month before i could get my hands on one (thats if i am lucky). its been 12 days and could not be lucky enough to find / purchase one.

IMO if you could get the hybrid, go for it. however if increased power delivery is what you're really after, then you might want to think of other options than the hybrid.


----------



## sakete

For those of you interested in modding an EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+, I just posted this in another thread with some pics. Might give you a rough idea of what it looks like underneath and some measurements.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/3550#post_24031284


----------



## evoll88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> Yeah I am curious too if there is no VRAM usage limits as with gtx970


The reason I would like to know is I have a titan x and can return it and buy 2 980 ti's but did some testing and on ass. creed unity with no aa I seeing 6.5 gb vram and shadow of mordor with no aa was 5.9 so I am not sure what to do,keep titan x or get 2 980 ti's??


----------



## kingduqc

Why no one is talking aboout the zotac card? Clock are a good 100mhz higher is it just that bad of a brand?


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Why no one is talking aboout the zotac card? Clock are a good 100mhz higher is it just that bad of a brand?


I do not think they are that bad of a brand at all, instead i just think they are simply unpopular to many...
its just like, Chick a fila VS KFC, they both serve chicken, one got super popular recently and the other is just fading away







that example made me laugh and i decide to keep it


----------



## kingduqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I do not think they are that bad of a brand at all, instead i just think they are simply unpopular to many...
> its just like, Chick a fila VS KFC, they both serve chicken, one got super popular recently and the other is just fading away
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that example made me laugh and i decide to keep it


Are the amp a custom board and binned?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nope - i am a dope and would have lost money.
> 
> there is not solder point for two additional power pins on the reference pcb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *love to see a naked shot like TPU reviews of the G1[*/quote]
> 
> Here you go:
> http://www.purepc.pl/karty_graficzne/test_gigabyte_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_zegnaj_geforce_gtx_titan_x?page=0,1


----------



## Whach

Received mine today =)



http://imgur.com/vBQdkPq




Must say the temps rise much quicker than my 980's. Time to experiment and find the sweet spot. Fun Fun Fun!


----------



## anotheraznguy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whach*
> 
> Received mine today =)
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/vBQdkPq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must say the temps rise much quicker than my 980's. Time to experiment and find the sweet spot. Fun Fun Fun!






Yowza 4 way sli?


----------



## pphx459

Would be insane, but those are 2 980's


----------



## jodasanchezz

Possible to flash on an evga sc acx versian a evga hydro cooper rom?


----------



## Whach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> 
> Yowza 4 way sli?


Oh no. Just Ti's replacing 980's.


----------



## Sprkd1

Does/will the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+ use the exact same cooler and fans as the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (+Backplate)?


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> Does/will the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+ use the exact same cooler and fans as the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (+Backplate)?


technically yes, its the same cooler. only difference is i think is the back plate.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Is it nesessary to oc the cpu more than actual ( i7 4770k @ 4ghz all cores) when i ran with 2 980 ti in sli?


----------



## Sprkd1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> technically yes, its the same cooler. only difference is i think is the back plate.


I think the Classified also uses a custom PCB because it has two 8-pin power connectors instead of 8+6-pin connectors.


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiepower*
> 
> Just got my GTX 980 G1 Gaming. Wow this thing is a tank. So far I've gotten it to 1454mhz without adding any voltage. Temp maxed out at 63C and stays very quiet. I'll see how far I can get this thing to go.
> 
> Here is the firestrike run @1454.. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5072834
> 
> Asic quality is 70.0% but it seems to run like a champ so far.


Actually lower ASIC is better for stable overclocking. Higher ASIC means better default boost clocks, but also more unstability after OC, because more voltage fluctuation....


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dookiepower*
> 
> Just got my GTX 980 G1 Gaming. Wow this thing is a tank. So far I've gotten it to 1454mhz without adding any voltage. Temp maxed out at 63C and stays very quiet. I'll see how far I can get this thing to go.
> 
> Here is the firestrike run @1454.. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5072834
> 
> Asic quality is 70.0% but it seems to run like a champ so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually lower ASIC is better for stable overclocking. Higher ASIC means better default boost clocks, but also more unstability after OC, because more voltage fluctuation....
Click to expand...

High ASIC score - High voltage leakage, less voltage needed for Clock
Low ASIC score -- Low voltage leakage, more voltage needed for Clock
??????


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> High ASIC score - High voltage leakage, less voltage needed for Clock
> Low ASIC score -- Low voltage leakage, more voltage needed for Clock
> ??????


And guess what "high voltage leakage" means? Fluctuation! Your overclocked card could be stable and then you get one little voltage drop = crash.


----------



## jbb817

For someone who got their Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti from Newegg already, did it include a code for Batman Arkham Knight? When I preordered the card, the page didn't say anything about it and multiple reps said different things. Wanted to check before I preorder it at GMG while it's 40% off.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> For someone who got their Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti from Newegg already, did it include a code for Batman Arkham Knight? When I preordered the card, the page didn't say anything about it and multiple reps said different things. Wanted to check before I preorder it at GMG while it's 40% off.


Mine only shipped out so I didn't get it yet, however when I bought a 980 from Newegg a couple months back and it came with TW3 and Arkham Knight, I got both as digital products viewable in my Newegg account (under "digital library") rather than physical codes when the order went through. I don't see any such thing with the 980Ti. Newegg might be willing to give you the code if you explain all the other 980Tis have it and ask nicely though. Maybe they switched to a physical code, but I don't know for sure yet and won't until Monday.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nope - i am a dope and would have lost money.
> 
> there is not solder point for two additional power pins on the reference pcb.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *love to see a naked shot like TPU reviews of the G1*
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> http://www.purepc.pl/karty_graficzne/test_gigabyte_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_zegnaj_geforce_gtx_titan_x?page=0,1
Click to expand...

(+1)









WELL!
my reading comprehension* is off.







looks like 8 for the gpu (R15) not 6 and 2 for the vram (R36).



*i'm gonna claim the excuse of working 22+ hours setting up tents, tables and chairs the last two days for graduations.









i would think someone ought to toss up the bios to see what @Shyste can do with it.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone have experience with Asus and their RMA service when it comes to video cards? Are they at all touchy with people removing the stock heatsink for water blocks?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone have experience with Asus and their RMA service when it comes to video cards? Are they at all touchy with people removing the stock heatsink for water blocks?


They have a sticker on one of the screws that may void warranty.


----------



## funfordcobra

Yes Asus are VERY touchy. Puncturing the screw sticker voids warranty. If you are very careful, you can remove and replace.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> OK my wallet is ready but I have a huge decision in front of me!
> 
> Evga Hybrid vs Inno3d hybrid??
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=203
> 
> Or
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-1996-KR
> 
> Facts:
> same reference pcb
> same price
> no brand preference
> noise not a factor fans [email protected]%
> looks not a factor
> 
> Factors:
> max oc with max volts
> core and vrm temps
> 
> Please help I write from my smartphone...


The two variants seem pretty similar to me. I'm partial to EVGA, but I'd probably just go with whichever is cheaper in your area.


----------



## WerePug

I've been studying the G1 PCB, and how it differs from the reference one, and here is what I have come up with:


Spoiler: G1









Spoiler: Reference







The reference PCB has:
6 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R22", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R33", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68", use unknown (blue)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "1R0", use unknown (yellow)
1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink)

The G1 PCB has:
8 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R15", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R36", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68 1452", use unknown (blue), probably identical to the reference PCB blue modules
1 Phase/VRM/Mosfes labeled "1R0", another labeled "Magic 1R0", use unknown (yellow), the latter positioned identically to the reference PCB
1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink), probably identical to the reference PCB pink modules

I do not know, what the Rxx label means, weather it is just a classification number, or if the number indicates higher capacity. Assuming the latter, the G1 uses 8*R15 (120) to power the GPU vs the 6*R22 (132) on the reference. No idea if this is better/worse/cost-saving.

Blue phases on the other hand. have the same count, but higher number, on the G1 PCB.

Rest of the phases/mosfets are most likely identical in number and class.

Cursory review also suggests, that the PCBs have roughly the same length, yet the G1 PCB looks more tightly packed in the right-hand region, with what can only be described as "stuff".

Another question that is baffling, why are the red, blue and one yellow mosfet labaled "Magic"?

Lastly, the G1 has the advantage of 2 8pin PCI external power connectors, which allow the card to draw 375 watts and stay within PCI specification.

So to dispel any confusion, the G1 PCB is definitely NOT identical to the reference one. As such, the G1 is NOT "reference card with a windforce cooler slapped onto it".

I shall see what practical impact these difference will have, as I have ordered 2 of the G1s a few days back. After I gauge the cooling and noise profiles of the windforce cooler, I will decide weather to put the whole setup under water. 1500 euro for water cooling loop is not something I would like to throw out every day.


----------



## dookiepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> For someone who got their Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti from Newegg already, did it include a code for Batman Arkham Knight? When I preordered the card, the page didn't say anything about it and multiple reps said different things. Wanted to check before I preorder it at GMG while it's 40% off.


My g1 from Newegg did not come with a batman code. Maybe they will email it later but I didn't receive one.


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> 1500 euro for water cooling loop is not something I would like to throw out every day.


That must be a hell of a loop. You can cool down your cards much better than by air cooling just by spending 500 euro on a water loop.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> That must be a hell of a loop. You can cool down your cards much better than by air cooling just by spending 500 euro on a water loop.


Well, the only "overkill" are 2 quad rads and a case that would support them. That alone sets me back 570 euro, with fans that's 690 . Other than that, its just 2 GPU WBs (200), 1 CPU wb (70), res+pump combo (135), fittings (115), tube (20), multi gpu wb connector (40), that's 1270 eur. I already shelled out 200 euro for some other quality-of-life stuff, like cleaning kits, filling bottles, drain solution and some exotics, like mayhems coolant, custom sleeveing equipement and evga bloody sli bridge, since Gigabyte so graciously decided to not include one with the Mobo. That's 1490. The rest is thermal grease and fan splitter cables. Though 2 quad rads may be overkill for only a 2 SLI setup, it's not that much of a difference, since with only 1 quad rad I would save 130 + 120/2 = 180 euro. Not that much, compared to the 1500 for WC and 1500 for 2 G1 cards I already ordered.

Dear lord, this stuff ain't cheap. Or I'm a very bad shopper.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Dear lord, this stuff ain't cheap. Or I'm a very bad shopper.


How much euro's did you pay for the 2x 980 Ti G1's? They seem to be very overpriced atm, I'm just patiently waiting for stock to fill up so different retailers actually have some competition to drive down prices. Otherwise I'd have to pay up to 1700 euro's for it, its mental.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> How much euro's did you pay for the 2x 980 Ti G1's? They seem to be very overpriced atm, I'm just patiently waiting for stock to fill up so different retailers actually have some competition to drive down prices. Otherwise I'd have to pay up to 1700 euro's for it, its mental.


I got them for 750 a pop. The local retailers are not exactly known for lowering the prices of gpus around here. A 290X still costs around 370 euro. So I decided to bite the bullet and look past that early-adopter tax. Besides, It's doubtful that other AIBs variants will be cheaper, and I sure as hell won't be paying something like 900 euro for a classy. Cheapest reference card I could find around here was 700 euro.

Oh, the MSI Gaming goes for 800 euro in preorder. Screw that noise.


----------



## sourplumps

Has anyone created a 1.3V BIOS for the 980ti like they have for the Titan X ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sourplumps*
> 
> Has anyone created a 1.3V BIOS for the 980ti like they have for the Titan X ?


That BIOS actually maxes out at 1.274v. The only way to easily get 1.3v on a T-X card is via the pencil mod.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> The two variants seem pretty similar to me. I'm partial to EVGA, but I'd probably just go with whichever is cheaper in your area.


Thank you for the reply!
They do cost the same. I think it is down to cooling.
I've seen the video review of the evga and it's 50c core temp.
But i can't find any review for the ichill nor for their VRM temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> I've been studying the G1 PCB, and how it differs from the reference one, and here is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference PCB has:
> 6 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R22", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R33", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68", use unknown (blue)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "1R0", use unknown (yellow)
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink)
> 
> The G1 PCB has:
> 8 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R15", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R36", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68 1452", use unknown (blue), probably identical to the reference PCB blue modules
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfes labeled "1R0", another labeled "Magic 1R0", use unknown (yellow), the latter positioned identically to the reference PCB
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink), probably identical to the reference PCB pink modules
> 
> I do not know, what the Rxx label means, weather it is just a classification number, or if the number indicates higher capacity. Assuming the latter, the G1 uses 8*R15 (120) to power the GPU vs the 6*R22 (132) on the reference. No idea if this is better/worse/cost-saving.
> 
> Blue phases on the other hand. have the same count, but higher number, on the G1 PCB.
> 
> Rest of the phases/mosfets are most likely identical in number and class.
> 
> Cursory review also suggests, that the PCBs have roughly the same length, yet the G1 PCB looks more tightly packed in the right-hand region, with what can only be described as "stuff".
> 
> Another question that is baffling, why are the red, blue and one yellow mosfet labaled "Magic"?
> 
> Lastly, the G1 has the advantage of 2 8pin PCI external power connectors, which allow the card to draw 375 watts and stay within PCI specification.
> 
> So to dispel any confusion, the G1 PCB is definitely NOT identical to the reference one. As such, the G1 is NOT "reference card with a windforce cooler slapped onto it".
> 
> I shall see what practical impact these difference will have, as I have ordered 2 of the G1s a few days back. After I gauge the cooling and noise profiles of the windforce cooler, I will decide weather to put the whole setup under water. 1500 euro for water cooling loop is not something I would like to throw out every day.


That was amazing job man, +1 for that!
Please do keep us informed if you find any more info about the numbers!


----------



## Cool Mike

Just purchased a G1 from Newegg Business. Odd,they are Available at newegg bus, but not regular newegg. Never seen in stock at one and not the other. Thought long and hard between a custom 980 ti and the fury. The fury having just 4gb memory and a water cooler pushed me to the Ti. I own a 295x2 and just didn't like the water cooling setup.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

4.5 GHz 5930K, Ref EVGA 980 Ti, http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7ekkm

Fire Strike Extreme (stock cooler, stock BIOS):

Code:



Code:


CORE/VRAM   |   SCORE   |                  URL
---------------------------------------------------------------
1215/7000   |   7894    |   http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5081132
1215/8000   |   8113    |   http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5081230
1440/8000   |   8998    |   http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5081395
1500/8000   |   9233    |   http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5081496

Can't wait to put this sucker under water. Hopefully the 2nd OCs this well or I'll have to return it for a replacement :/






Compared to my 980 K|NGP|N @ 1600/8000:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5081496/fs/4963339

About 25% increase going to 980 Ti over a 980.


----------



## ukn69

Joining the club


----------



## Cool Mike

Looking like the G1 is overclocking better than the others available. Reviews are 1300 mhz+ BASE core. My evga with custom cooler hits 1260 max.


----------



## computerpro3

Been a while since I have had a new graphics card and been into overclocking, but gave it a quick shot. Zotac reference card with the modded bios in the OP. Cooled on water.

1542mhz core stable (using kboost to lock it at that frequency)
8000mhz memory stable (can probably get more, didn't even try yet)

9513 Firestrike Extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082298

18374 Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082178

Really happy with this card's performance.


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerpro3*
> 
> Been a while since I have had a new graphics card and been into overclocking, but gave it a quick shot. Zotac reference card with the modded bios in the OP. Cooled on water.
> 
> 1542mhz core stable (using kboost to lock it at that frequency)
> 8000mhz memory stable (can probably get more, didn't even try yet)
> 
> 9513 Firestrike Extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082298
> 
> 18374 Firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082178
> 
> Really happy with this card's performance.


So is it safe to say 1542 is the max we'll see at 1.281v under water? Or can yours boost higher


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> So is it safe to say 1542 is the max we'll see at 1.281v under water? Or can yours boost higher


That seems low. Mine boosts to 1500 on air at max volts (like 1.237 or something like that) for stock BIOS.


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Well, the only "overkill" are 2 quad rads and a case that would support them. That alone sets me back 570 euro, with fans that's 690 . Other than that, its just 2 GPU WBs (200), 1 CPU wb (70), res+pump combo (135), fittings (115), tube (20), multi gpu wb connector (40), that's 1270 eur. I already shelled out 200 euro for some other quality-of-life stuff, like cleaning kits, filling bottles, drain solution and some exotics, like mayhems coolant, custom sleeveing equipement and evga bloody sli bridge, since Gigabyte so graciously decided to not include one with the Mobo. That's 1490. The rest is thermal grease and fan splitter cables. Though 2 quad rads may be overkill for only a 2 SLI setup, it's not that much of a difference, since with only 1 quad rad I would save 130 + 120/2 = 180 euro. Not that much, compared to the 1500 for WC and 1500 for 2 G1 cards I already ordered.
> 
> Dear lord, this stuff ain't cheap. Or I'm a very bad shopper.


Wow ...

As much as I appreciate the high-quality nerding-out that's involved in all these equation$ here, and even though this IS Overclock.Net, I think at a certain point, one really has to ask oneself ... am I being foolish with my money?

I've been into overclocking for a long while, and been on this site a good long time, and I have YET to see ANYBODY, using ANY video card, who could reasonably claim to be able to get more than an extra 10% performance on their card via water-cooling vs the average competent air-cooler. We're talking the difference between 66 and 60fps, and that's a MAX. Which is really, truly ... invisible to the naked eye. NOBODY can 'see' a 10% difference in frame rate w/o Fraps. NOBODY.

And that occasion where I saw the 10%, that someone using a card with no limits to voltage/TDP like the last couple gens of nVidia cards have had.

Spending 1500 euros to water cool a couple 780ti's, with their voltage limits, and their inherent efficiency, and with just HOW MUCH power you already have, even on air?

You're really getting into realm of a SERIOUSLY ... bad investment. I mean if you won the lottery recently, or you're just stupid rich (in which case, congrats!), fine. But for anybody who actually cares about their money ...

I mean, if you already have everything else for the CPU and just have to buy some blocks and hoses and one rad, MAYBE, but from scratch? 1500? That's really just ... too much to pay for water cooling one's rig ... IMHO


----------



## Gripen90

Joining the club.
http://s95.photobucket.com/user/Gripen90/media/GTX 980Ti/IMG_7738.jpg.html


----------



## dookiepower

My best run so far. This thing is great. 1530 highest clock so far.


----------



## garethjwilliams

Received my evga gtx980ti sc the other day for my new build I don't know whether to put a waterblock on it or not, cpu is gonna be underwater and I have 2 rads installed so I will probably do it, it's been awesome building in the enthoo primo I would 100% recommend the case to anyone


----------



## computerpro3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> That seems low. Mine boosts to 1500 on air at max volts (like 1.237 or something like that) for stock BIOS.


There is a big difference between temporarily boosting to a clockspeed and running it rock solid for the entire benchmark.

That being said, I have just started playing with this thing and have no idea if it is below average, average, or above average.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *computerpro3*
> 
> There is a big difference between temporarily boosting to a clockspeed and running it rock solid for the entire benchmark.


Stayed 1500 the entire time.


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Wow ...
> 
> As much as I appreciate the high-quality nerding-out that's involved in all these equation$ here, and even though this IS Overclock.Net, I think at a certain point, one really has to ask oneself ... am I being foolish with my money?
> 
> I've been into overclocking for a long while, and been on this site a good long time, and I have YET to see ANYBODY, using ANY video card, who could reasonably claim to be able to get more than an extra 10% performance on their card via water-cooling vs the average competent air-cooler. We're talking the difference between 66 and 60fps, and that's a MAX. Which is really, truly ... invisible to the naked eye. NOBODY can 'see' a 10% difference in frame rate w/o Fraps. NOBODY.
> 
> And that occasion where I saw the 10%, that someone using a card with no limits to voltage/TDP like the last couple gens of nVidia cards have had.
> 
> Spending 1500 euros to water cool a couple 780ti's, with their voltage limits, and their inherent efficiency, and with just HOW MUCH power you already have, even on air?
> 
> You're really getting into realm of a SERIOUSLY ... bad investment. I mean if you won the lottery recently, or you're just stupid rich (in which case, congrats!), fine. But for anybody who actually cares about their money ...
> 
> I mean, if you already have everything else for the CPU and just have to buy some blocks and hoses and one rad, MAYBE, but from scratch? 1500? That's really just ... too much to pay for water cooling one's rig ... IMHO


I think 1500 to water cool is high but you can do it alot cheaper than that. Price is the one of the reasons i just started using uni blocks for gpus, don't need the queen's looks. I might and that is pushing it, have 1500 in my current chiller plus blocks. But its done now, no more costs for years. Got a 780 classified clocked at 1378 mhz (i think) as my daily driver and that sir nets me more than 10%


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> I've been studying the G1 PCB, and how it differs from the reference one, and here is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference PCB has:
> 6 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R22", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R33", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68", use unknown (blue)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "1R0", use unknown (yellow)
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink)
> 
> The G1 PCB has:
> 8 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R15", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R36", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68 1452", use unknown (blue), probably identical to the reference PCB blue modules
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfes labeled "1R0", another labeled "Magic 1R0", use unknown (yellow), the latter positioned identically to the reference PCB
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink), probably identical to the reference PCB pink modules
> 
> 
> 
> *I do not know, what the Rxx label means, weather it is just a classification number, or if the number indicates higher capacity. Assuming the latter, the G1 uses 8*R15 (120) to power the GPU vs the 6*R22 (132) on the reference. No idea if this is better/worse/cost-saving.*
> 
> Blue phases on the other hand. have the same count, but higher number, on the G1 PCB.
> 
> Rest of the phases/mosfets are most likely identical in number and class.
> 
> Cursory review also suggests, that the PCBs have roughly the same length, yet the G1 PCB looks more tightly packed in the right-hand region, with what can only be described as "stuff".
> 
> *Another question that is baffling, why are the red, blue and one yellow mosfet labaled "Magic"?*
> 
> Lastly, the G1 has the advantage of 2 8pin PCI external power connectors, which allow the card to draw 375 watts and stay within PCI specification.
> 
> So to dispel any confusion, the G1 PCB is definitely NOT identical to the reference one. As such, the G1 is NOT "reference card with a windforce cooler slapped onto it".
> 
> I shall see what practical impact these difference will have, as I have ordered 2 of the G1s a few days back. After I gauge the cooling and noise profiles of the windforce cooler, I will decide weather to put the whole setup under water. 1500 euro for water cooling loop is not something I would like to throw out every day.


I might be able to provide some information.

Those are not Mosfets, but chokes (aka inductors). The Magic R19 and Magic R15 are inductors. Gigabyte seems to like to use them, although they can be found on Sapphire, HIS, and a few others. The good news is that they are low profile (the R15 especially) and should fit any waterblock or custom air cooler. The bad news I have is that this model has the tendency to cause coil whine. Or at least it did in past GPUs.

See here for an example:
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2296891

The other bad news is that they are not the best chokes around and they don't have a huge capacity.

Anyways, they are made by a company called CEC. I think this is their webpage:
http://www.ceccoils.com/CECWEB/Products.aspx?lang=en&ProID=0000000003

Not sure which model to look for though.

Cooper Bussman Coiltronics makes some of the top inductors. It's odd as Gigabyte does use the top end inductors for their top end X99 motherboards.

I think though that if you care about the best PCB, you may want to wait until there are better non-reference PCBs on the market. Historically, Nvidia's reference PCBs were not that great.

One more thing: *It is the Mosfet that you should be worried the most about right now when overclocking.* That's the big reason why I would recommend seeing what custom PCBs have to offer. If you are willing to pay a premium, the MSI 980Ti Lightning and EVGA 980TI Classified are coming. But there will probably be other good less expensive models. Look for IR3550 Mosfets or DirectFET IR6894/IR6811.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone have experience with Asus and their RMA service when it comes to video cards? Are they at all touchy with people removing the stock heatsink for water blocks?


Asus is pretty touchy I'm afraid. They have at times, made up stuff to try to deny people their RMA. Do a search online and you'll see what I mean.

_I strongly recommend that you take pictures of your GPU before the RMA._

Good luck - keep us updated.


----------



## richthorn

Tried flashing the BIOS in the OP tonight with NVFlash and am getting the error "GPU mismatch"

Anyone else run into this issue?


----------



## bastian

How are people getting the Gigabyte G1's when no place I've seen has stock


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> How are people getting the Gigabyte G1's when no place I've seen has stock


Probably missed the order windows?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Probably missed the order windows?


And where have they been in stock?

Someone said Newegg Business is selling them but from what I can see the normal Newegg site has not had stock.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> How are people getting the Gigabyte G1's when no place I've seen has stock


They probably placed a pre-order (on Newegg) when they were in stock with one day shipping. The first batch didn't last long, though.

I did that, though with two day shipping. It's coming monday.


----------



## dookiepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> How are people getting the Gigabyte G1's when no place I've seen has stock


I ordered mine on the first round of pre-orders from newegg. I got mine yesterday the 12th. As far as I've seen the only place that has been actively stocking and shipping them is newegg so far.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Probably missed the order windows?


I pre-ordered mine on Newegg and got it yesterday via overnight shipping.


----------



## bastian

I see... pre-orders. For some stupid reason Newegg Canada does not do pre-orders - doesn't even show the G1 listed.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> ...


Thanks for this writeup, enjoyed reading it.


----------



## A49ER08

I pre-ordered my on Newegg on Thursday (june 11th)
picked 3 day UPS shipping...

my order status is on Packaging, so I'm guessing mine will be here come Tuesday..

I shoulda picked 2 day damn it!!! lol


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A49ER08*
> 
> I pre-ordered my on Newegg on Thursday (june 11th)
> picked 3 day UPS shipping...
> 
> my order status is on Packaging, so I'm guessing mine will be here come Tuesday..
> 
> I shoulda picked 2 day damn it!!! lol


Ha, yeah I preordered mine as well and picked 2 day and it gets here Monday. I'm regretting not picking one day shipping so I could have gotten it yesterday!


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I see... pre-orders. For some stupid reason Newegg Canada does not do pre-orders - doesn't even show the G1 listed.


Well after I got my pre-order I noticed 2 days later they completely removed it from the site.


----------



## A49ER08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Ha, yeah I preordered mine as well and picked 2 day and it gets here Monday. I'm regretting not picking one day shipping so I could have gotten it yesterday!


nice.. I'm not in a SUPER rush to have this GPU..

I would like to have it for next weekend though.. so if it ships Tuesday/Wednesday, I'd be fine with that








UPS 3 day shipping isn't too bad... and it was free so can't complain.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A49ER08*
> 
> nice.. I'm not in a SUPER rush to have this GPU..
> 
> I would like to have it for next weekend though.. so if it ships Tuesday/Wednesday, I'd be fine with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UPS 3 day shipping isn't too bad... and it was free so can't complain.


Nice! I didn't have the option for free shipping, so it was either 9.99 for standard (3-5 days) or 11.32 for 2 day which made the choice easy.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

1542 on the core is an excellent oc. You will not find many cards able to do more, let alone stable (stable = 24/7 game stable).

We have a huge sample in the 980 owners club to work with. Generally these won't oc quite as well as the 980s will on average.


----------



## GIVEitUP

Does anyone know when 980ti strix will be released


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GIVEitUP*
> 
> Does anyone know when 980ti strix will be released


I've heard maybe July.


----------



## famich

IT would be nice to hear from all of you with the G1 how the cards perform and how noisy they are -) I have preordered one as well here ať my home


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> IT would be nice to hear from all of you with the G1 how the cards perform and how noisy they are -) I have preordered one as well here ať my home


I normally buy EVGA cards but since Gigabyte made such a big entrance with their version of the 980, I figured i'd give them a try and I'm happy I did. I can't hear the card and from the hours of gaming i've done today the hottest i've seen the card is 67C while being at 1430mhz. Just playing the waiting game on EK to make waterblocks for them


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richthorn*
> 
> Tried flashing the BIOS in the OP tonight with NVFlash and am getting the error "GPU mismatch"
> 
> Anyone else run into this issue?


well doesn't look like anyone has . but did you use the right nvflash version and syntax @command prompt?


----------



## richthorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well doesn't look like anyone has . but did you use the right nvflash version and syntax @command prompt?


I got the nvflash from here and used the command "nvflash -6 filename.rom"

Googled the error message and it suggested trying a few modifiers to the command, I tried -4 -5 -f but it still gave me the error.


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> I normally buy EVGA cards but since Gigabyte made such a big entrance with their version of the 980, I figured i'd give them a try and I'm happy I did. I can't hear the card and from the hours of gaming i've done today the hottest i've seen the card is 67C while being at 1430mhz. Just playing the waiting game on EK to make waterblocks for them


Thanks, good to know..


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richthorn*
> 
> I got the nvflash from here and used the command "nvflash -6 filename.rom"
> 
> Googled the error message and it suggested trying a few modifiers to the command, I tried -4 -5 -f but it still gave me the error.


you might want to try

nvflash -override -6

here, i got this (EZflash) from the 780 owners thread the first time i ever flashed a card. put the bat file in the same folder as nvflash and run it after reading the readme file - explains everything

oh, don't forget to rename to x.rom

readme.zip 2k .zip file


----------



## brettjv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BackwoodsNC*
> 
> I think 1500 to water cool is high but you can do it alot cheaper than that. Price is the one of the reasons i just started using uni blocks for gpus, don't need the queen's looks. I might and that is pushing it, have 1500 in my current chiller plus blocks. But its done now, no more costs for years. Got a 780 classified clocked at 1378 mhz (i think) as my daily driver and that sir nets me more than 10%


Did you try your best OC'ing that beast before you put it under H2O? What were you able to coax out of it in the way of an OC?

All I'm saying is is that 10% extra headroom over a good air cooler is the most I've ever seen coming from H2O, and that was with cards like GTX480's that ... well, do I have to explain why I choose that as an example







?


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow ...
> 
> As much as I appreciate the high-quality nerding-out that's involved in all these equation$ here, and even though this IS Overclock.Net, I think at a certain point, one really has to ask oneself ... am I being foolish with my money?
> 
> I've been into overclocking for a long while, and been on this site a good long time, and I have YET to see ANYBODY, using ANY video card, who could reasonably claim to be able to get more than an extra 10% performance on their card via water-cooling vs the average competent air-cooler. We're talking the difference between 66 and 60fps, and that's a MAX. Which is really, truly ... invisible to the naked eye. NOBODY can 'see' a 10% difference in frame rate w/o Fraps. NOBODY.
> 
> And that occasion where I saw the 10%, that someone using a card with no limits to voltage/TDP like the last couple gens of nVidia cards have had.
> 
> Spending 1500 euros to water cool a couple 780ti's, with their voltage limits, and their inherent efficiency, and with just HOW MUCH power you already have, even on air?
> 
> You're really getting into realm of a SERIOUSLY ... bad investment. I mean if you won the lottery recently, or you're just stupid rich (in which case, congrats!), fine. But for anybody who actually cares about their money ...
> 
> I mean, if you already have everything else for the CPU and just have to buy some blocks and hoses and one rad, MAYBE, but from scratch? 1500? That's really just ... too much to pay for water cooling one's rig ... IMHO


I hear you. Like I said, I haven't bought anything yet, apart from the sleeving stuff and SLI bridge, which I can use even without a WC loop. Some people said the 980ti does throttle because of the temperature, and that the noise is loud. I'm hoping the windforce cooler will keep it under 80 degrees. I'm not exactly independently wealthy here, I do work for my money, and I'm hoping I will be able to get away without WC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I might be able to provide some information.
> 
> Those are not Mosfets, but chokes (aka inductors). The Magic R19 and Magic R15 are inductors. Gigabyte seems to like to use them, although they can be found on Sapphire, HIS, and a few others. The good news is that they are low profile (the R15 especially) and should fit any waterblock or custom air cooler. The bad news I have is that this model has the tendency to cause coil whine. Or at least it did in past GPUs.
> 
> See here for an example:
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2296891
> 
> The other bad news is that they are not the best chokes around and they don't have a huge capacity.
> 
> Anyways, they are made by a company called CEC. I think this is their webpage:
> http://www.ceccoils.com/CECWEB/Products.aspx?lang=en&ProID=0000000003
> 
> Not sure which model to look for though.
> 
> Cooper Bussman Coiltronics makes some of the top inductors. It's odd as Gigabyte does use the top end inductors for their top end X99 motherboards.
> 
> I think though that if you care about the best PCB, you may want to wait until there are better non-reference PCBs on the market. Historically, Nvidia's reference PCBs were not that great.
> 
> One more thing: *It is the Mosfet that you should be worried the most about right now when overclocking.* That's the big reason why I would recommend seeing what custom PCBs have to offer. If you are willing to pay a premium, the MSI 980Ti Lightning and EVGA 980TI Classified are coming. But there will probably be other good less expensive models. Look for IR3550 Mosfets or DirectFET IR6894/IR6811.


Thanks for the input, I thought as much. I'll wait and see how the cards will perform. Worst case I sell them and buy Lightnings


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Did you try your best OC'ing that beast before you put it under H2O? What were you able to coax out of it in the way of an OC?
> 
> All I'm saying is is that 10% extra headroom over a good air cooler is the most I've ever seen coming from H2O, and that was with cards like GTX480's that ... well, do I have to explain why I choose that as an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


100 percent agreed - I had WC 780s 290s 780Tis and all I could have seen were lower temps, but OC gain was not that much .
No more for me as well, too expensive ..


----------



## Rickles

I'm going to go for one of the all in one brackets.


----------



## Cool Mike

Got my G1 yesterday from Newegg business. They are out now. Mine should ship on monday. Two day delivery.


----------



## ideaidea

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> You're really getting into realm of a SERIOUSLY ... bad investment. I mean if you won the lottery recently, or you're just stupid rich (in which case, congrats!), fine. But for anybody who actually cares about their money ...


You are forgetting that water cooling is an investment, it will last for many years. The other considerable side of the water cooling is that you get a totally silent PC. Is it worth it? Well, it's totally up to you. 600 bucks can get you far if you are concerned about the cost.


----------



## irokez85

Guys anoyne exprecining freezing with 353.06 and Nvidia, because with it is just a disaster...

GTA 5 with 347.88 gtx 970 butter smooth
Now with 353.06 gtx 980ti reference i got litte sutttering and hard frezzes like this one below:
http://vlep.pl/vp8url.jpg


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ideaidea*
> 
> You are forgetting that water cooling is an investment, it will last for many years. The other considerable side of the water cooling is that you get a totally silent PC. Is it with it? Well, it's totally up to you. 600 bucks can get you far.


Still ends up heating up your PC room the same amount as air cooling will. I've never had a water cooling pump which was completely silent - the closest thing to silent I've experienced is a Windows tablet.


----------



## skkane

I don't see how it's more silent when it uses more fans + pump. And it gets beaten by a good air cooler also unless u'r running a custom loop. I see no advantages other then the cool looks and bragging rights. Way overpriced also IMHO.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I don't see how it's more silent when it uses more fans + pump. And it gets beaten by a good air cooler also unless u'r running a custom loop. I see no advantages other then the cool looks and bragging rights. Way overpriced also IMHO.


Because those fans don't run at a shrill 41 dB and neither do most pumps.


----------



## ideaidea

20 fans at 600-800 rpm will still be more silent than your reference cooling at idle.


----------



## skkane

My Noctuas run at 19db and a non-reference gfx card is pretty quiet aswell. To each their own


----------



## BackwoodsNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brettjv*
> 
> Did you try your best OC'ing that beast before you put it under H2O? What were you able to coax out of it in the way of an OC?
> 
> All I'm saying is is that 10% extra headroom over a good air cooler is the most I've ever seen coming from H2O, and that was with cards like GTX480's that ... well, do I have to explain why I choose that as an example
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Nope did not even overclock clock it with the fans on, just powered up to see if the cards worked. I hate fan noise.

For me it's a sunk cost using uni blocks. But 10%+ to me extends the useful life of the cards vs buying new ones every generation. So using water-cooling saves me money!


----------



## bastian

My G1 Gaming is on the way. Should have it this week.

Has anyone seen this absurd video here: http://www.computerbase.de/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-custom-test-partnerkarten-vergleich/4/

They compare the 980 Ti reference, EVGA ACX+, Gigabyte G1, and Inno3D

People are saying the Inno3D is the best, but I could hear a horrible ringing sound.

I would bet this video is done with Auto fan settings. On my G1 980 I was able to keep the fan low and keep temps under control and not hear the G1 hardly at all.

IMHO, the G1 Gaming is the best aftermarket cooler design and you don't need to run the fan high because the cooling is that good.


----------



## scorpscarx

Does the G1 have ball bearing fans or sleeve, that's enough reason to stick with acx right there.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Does the G1 have ball bearing fans or sleeve, that's enough reason to stick with acx right there.


From what I have heard there isn't a great difference enough to care either way. The biggest concern with sleeve is if you run in higher temps more and over time that is what kills their life. But if you keep the cooling under control sleeve can last just as long as ball.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Does the G1 have ball bearing fans or sleeve, that's enough reason to stick with acx right there.


Doubt it would have sleeve bearings as those don't hold up well in horizontal orientations (as 99% of video cards are installed with this orientation). Couldn't find any source to confirm bearing type though.


----------



## yenclas

Sli 970 or 980 ti for 3440x1440 ?

Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Doubt it would have sleeve bearings as those don't hold up well in horizontal orientations (as 99% of video cards are installed with this orientation). Couldn't find any source to confirm bearing type though.


Well, the 970/980 G1's used PowerLogic DC Brushless fans which if I am correct are not sleeve fans. So I would think the 980 Ti G1 will be the same.


----------



## Pipeman597

In my case my pc is under my desk and it gets very hot. I use an external rad with integrated pump that is in the open away from the desk. It is also practically inaudible. My 980 TI runs max 40C overclocked and max voltage. The heat in my case is minimal. It was expensive but has been serving me well for 6 years. The EK block was only $125.00 and well worth it IMO.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Sli 970 or 980 ti for 3440x1440 ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


Single 980 Ti and use 2x MFAA.


----------



## jezzer

Vrel In GPUz means too low voltage current clock speed right?
Im getting VRel at stock speeds








At first i thougt the card clocked down due to temps but its because of the Vrel. It boosts to 1200mhz but after 5-10sec it clocks down to 1187.


----------



## Bard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Single 980 Ti and use 2x MFAA.


Would you recommend the custom BIOS for an EVGA Hybrid, or would the card fry at the voltage?

Also, GPU-Z can't save the BIOS from the card, so I'm worried about bricking it. I hear there's a way to un-brick, but I'd need the original BIOS.

Sent from my iPhone.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Vrel In GPUz means too low voltage current clock speed right?
> Im getting VRel at stock speeds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At first i thougt the card clocked down due to temps but its because of the Vrel. It boosts to 1200mhz but after 5-10sec it clocks down to 1187.


What temps does your VRel happen at? Also have you tried upping the voltage using Precision X or Afterburner?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> Would you recommend the custom BIOS for an EVGA Hybrid, or would the card fry at the voltage?
> 
> Also, GPU-Z can't save the BIOS from the card, so I'm worried about bricking it. I hear there's a way to un-brick, but I'd need the original BIOS.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Anyway to save the gtx 980 ti bios i have?
> Gpuz doesnt work
> 
> 
> 
> Use the nvflash tool posted in the Titan-X owner's thread.
> 
> The command is:
> 
> nvflash --save biosname.rom
Click to expand...


----------



## Joe-Gamer

What overclock are you able to get? Significant amount over what stock air can do? I will get a water block for it if it clocks a lot higher.


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What temps does your VRel happen at? Also have you tried upping the voltage using Precision X or Afterburner?


Below or around 60c it clocks down but the Vrel is almost instant when i start gpuz bench. Upping the voltage doesnt change it.

I already was thinking about returning the card and go for a custom one bit now i am sure, its a really gimped card i got i think lol.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Still ends up heating up your PC room the same amount as air cooling will. I've never had a water cooling pump which was completely silent - the closest thing to silent I've experienced is a Windows tablet.


Impossible. 40c isn't as bad as 80c being pumped into a little room.


----------



## hemon

Hi,

at those who have the EVGA GTX 980 TI SC ACX 2.0: Can you tell me please which temperature you reach at 100% fan and 100% GPU load? Is the card then loud?


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Impossible. 40c isn't as bad as 80c being pumped into a little room.


Not impossible at all. Energy wise it's the same. Watercooling just puts a lot of slightly warm air vs less very warm air from a GPU HSF.

All that matters for how much your room warms up is HOW much energy as heat you're dumping into it. Doesn't matter if I put in 1kW of heat as a little bit of 1000C air or a lot of 40C air it's still 1kW of heat.

EDIT: Anecdotally, my room actually got WARMER from my PC after I watercooled because the lower temps allowed me to up the voltage/clocks (and thus the power dissipation, in Watts) of my components.


----------



## Pipeman597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> What overclock are you able to get? Significant amount over what stock air can do? I will get a water block for it if it clocks a lot higher.


EVGA GTX 980 TI SC
I haven't maxed my OC I stopped at 1428GPU and 3900MEM 1.230V Max Power draw is 102 Max temp 42C stock bios. I could do this on air but would be well over 80C in part because air flow under desk where pc is, is terrible. So I don't think water cooling is needed with proper air flow but it does take throttling from heat out of the equation.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

If temps are the only improvement I won't bother with a block. I water cooled one of my old R9 290s just to get the temps down from a consistent 95c. I couldn't really push the card much further; I was disappointed with it. My reference 980Ti should be in my rig in a day or so, as long as I can get around 1400mhz I'll be happy! I've got pretty decent air flow in my case, and if need be I can mount a fan right under the gpu as my psu has been moved.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uberbob102000*
> 
> Not impossible at all. Energy wise it's the same. Watercooling just puts a lot of slightly warm air vs less very warm air from a GPU HSF.
> 
> All that matters for how much your room warms up is HOW much energy as heat you're dumping into it. Doesn't matter if I put in 1kW of heat as a little bit of 1000C air or a lot of 40C air it's still 1kW of heat.
> 
> EDIT: Anecdotally, my room actually got WARMER from my PC after I watercooled because the lower temps allowed me to up the voltage/clocks (and thus the power dissipation, in Watts) of my components.


Heh, I do love my thermodynamics though. People seem to forget that it's not the temperature which affects your room temp, it's the heat energy provided by the system components instead. If your room is actively cooled, e.g. your door is open, then there is a lot more air to heat up (your whole house), but if you're gaming inside a shut room, then the only air available for heating is the air inside your room itself. Especially in summer, it can get very hot. Ever experience a cold influx of air after you open the door in a stuffy room? That's all the heated ambient air in the room being circulated to the colder region outside.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uberbob102000*
> 
> Not impossible at all. Energy wise it's the same. Watercooling just puts a lot of slightly warm air vs less very warm air from a GPU HSF.
> 
> All that matters for how much your room warms up is HOW much energy as heat you're dumping into it. Doesn't matter if I put in 1kW of heat as a little bit of 1000C air or a lot of 40C air it's still 1kW of heat.
> 
> EDIT: Anecdotally, my room actually got WARMER from my PC after I watercooled because the lower temps allowed me to up the voltage/clocks (and thus the power dissipation, in Watts) of my components.


Very interesting, +rep for the mini lesson.

On air I couldn't stand to be in my room during the winter. Now water cooling in the summer it's not bad at all. Maybe there was a little more going on than I thought.


----------



## Uberbob102000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Very interesting, +rep for the mini lesson.
> 
> On air I couldn't stand to be in my room during the winter. Now water cooling in the summer it's not bad at all. Maybe there was a little more going on than I thought.


No problem! I wish I could give you a better blurb about it, but I'm rather better at designing electronic gizmos and such than I am at ME type stuff.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uberbob102000*
> 
> No problem! I wish I could give you a better blurb about it, but I'm rather better at designing electronic gizmos and such than I am at ME type stuff.


That's no problem at all, you've already encouraged me to do some homework this evening.


----------



## yenclas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Single 980 Ti and use 2x MFAA.


Thank you very much !


----------



## Rant

Hey everyone!

I recently bought two of the 980 Ti EVGA ACX 2.0+ SC+ W/Backplate Cards

I installed the modded bios on both of them without backing up, (stupid, I know!).

Would someone mind providing a backup, as I seem to be crashing a lot, and can barely play anything after installing it!

Thanks, Rant


----------



## thrgk

i got 2 evga reference 980ti coming Thursday, after I backup the bios, can I flash the 1.28v modded bios in OP? Since mine will be on water from day 1? or 1.28 might be too high for 24/7


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> i got 2 evga reference 980ti coming Thursday, after I backup the bios, can I flash the 1.28v modded bios in OP? Since mine will be on water from day 1? or 1.28 might be too high for 24/7


A lot of the Titan X owners are running a similar BIOS on water. Should be okay, but you do it at your own risk.


----------



## joenooboc2015

Hi guys, I'm on a reference card and noticed that my temperature is as follows. I have not overclocked anything. Is there an issue with the temperature? Is it running too hot? And if I were to overlock it, what kind of temperature should I not breach?

**I'm a newbie at computers so bare with me if I sound like a fool.

Idle: 35 Degrees Celcius
Gaming: ranges from 65-85 Degrees Celcius

PC Specs:
i7 4790k - 4.00GHZ
Maximum Ranger VII Z97
Cougar 1050W
Galaxy GTX980ti
8GBx2 Hyper X Savage


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joenooboc2015*
> 
> Hi guys, I'm on a reference card and noticed that my temperature is as follows. I have not overclocked anything. Is there an issue with the temperature? Is it running too hot? And if I were to overlock it, what kind of temperature should I not breach?
> 
> **I'm a newbie at computers so bare with me if I sound like a fool.
> 
> Idle: 35 Degrees Celcius
> Gaming: ranges from 65-85 Degrees Celcius
> 
> PC Specs:
> i7 4790k - 4.00GHZ
> Maximum Ranger VII Z97
> Cougar 1050W
> Galaxy GTX980ti
> 8GBx2 Hyper X Savage


Looks normal.


----------



## joenooboc2015

Hi Bastian thanks for the quick reply!

Do you know what kind of temperatures I can expect if I start to overclock it? Or what would be a dangerous temperature?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joenooboc2015*
> 
> Hi Bastian thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> Do you know what kind of temperatures I can expect if I start to overclock it? Or what would be a dangerous temperature?


If you are seeing temps go as high as 85 without overclocking, if you overclock you can probably expect to see it reach the max thermal accepted 91c. When it reaches that the card will automatically dial back to keep the temp in check.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joenooboc2015*
> 
> Hi Bastian thanks for the quick reply!
> 
> Do you know what kind of temperatures I can expect if I start to overclock it? Or what would be a dangerous temperature?


setting a fan profile in afterburner is your friend:


----------



## thrgk

Can someone post a picture of the back of their 980 ti with block? I am wondering if that 4 prong bracket stays on after installing the block or no? The one that covers the gpu core and has 4 screws with springs


----------



## hemon

Hi,

at those who have the EVGA GTX 980 TI SC ACX 2.0: Can you tell me please which temperature you reach at 100% fan and 100% GPU load? Is the card then loud?

I would like to buy the EVGA Hybrid, but I don't find the card nowhere. So I would check if the ACX 2.0 has acceptable temperatures und noise levels.

Cheers.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can someone post a picture of the back of their 980 ti with block? I am wondering if that 4 prong bracket stays on after installing the block or no? The one that covers the gpu core and has 4 screws with springs


i dont have pics but when i installed the EK blocks and backplate i did not remove the gpu bracket


----------



## SmackHisFace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> at those who have the EVGA GTX 980 TI SC ACX 2.0: Can you tell me please which temperature you reach at 100% fan and 100% GPU load? Is the card then loud?
> 
> I would like to buy the EVGA Hybrid, but I don't find the card nowhere. So I would check if the ACX 2.0 has acceptable temperatures und noise levels.
> 
> Cheers.


I have two of those. They are pretty loud actually. 100% is obnoxiously loud and you would never want that for extended periods. Over 70% starts to get really noticeable. With 1 card and fans at 70% you are looking at temps in the 69- 72 range at max load. Honestly Id personally go for a different card if I could do it again. Maybe the Windforce or wait for others.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmackHisFace*
> 
> I have two of those. They are pretty loud actually. 100% is obnoxiously loud and you would never want that for extended periods. Over 70% starts to get really noticeable. With 1 card and fans at 70% you are looking at temps in the 69- 72 range at max load. Honestly Id personally go for a different card if I could do it again. Maybe the Windforce or wait for others.


Thanks for your reply.

That means for me, that I will wait for pascal and I will buy the EVGA Hybrid-Kit for my GTX 980. Others 980 Ti are for me too expensive.


----------



## wanako

Woot! Got mine in on Friday! Got a EVGA SC+ ACX 2.0+. Damn, this thing is beautiful and a so BEAST.









Even at stock, it was more powerful than my best 980 OC, so i then took to OC'ing this one to see what it can do.
I managed to get a maximum of 1262/1350/1489 MHz on the GPU and 8456 MHz on the Memory @ 1237 mV. I wouldn't take anymore after that.

Ran some beches after that and here are my scores:

16857 on FireStrike

8879 on FireStrike Extreme

4753 on FireStrike Ultra

I was noticing people getting significantly higher scores on similar or lower clocks and the only difference i noticed was the UI Version was slightly different. I use v. 1.5.915 64, which i thought was the latest while others use 1.5.915 *s*64. Anyone know more about this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> at those who have the EVGA GTX 980 TI SC ACX 2.0: Can you tell me please which temperature you reach at 100% fan and 100% GPU load? Is the card then loud?


I have it to go to 100% fan when it hits 90C. GPU should really never hit 90C unless you've got some really bad ventilation. 100% fan can be quite loud on nearly any cooler.


----------



## dual109

Hi,

Got a EVGA GTX980ti OC reference which overclocks quite nicely on the sheyster 425w bios (Boost 1475, hovers around 1463) however given thermals were so good I decided to give the Sheyster 425w with 1.2800v ago however underload even with temps hovering around 70 degrees card resets to default core clocks after a few minutes under load, don't seem like a driver crash as mem clocks are retained.

Anyone have any idea why this might be happening?

Was just checking how card would respond to the extra voltage to determine if it's worth moving to AIO water. Funny thing is card boosted to 1538 after flashing bios so needed to bring core clocks down a bit in PX.

Using precision PX.

thanks


----------



## pphx459

Thanks Sheyster, with your bios I'm able to do over 1500 boost on water. Played the witcher on ultra settings again on 3440x1440 and it managed to stay over 60fps. Blows my titan blacks away, well worthe the upgrade.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Got a EVGA GTX980ti OC reference which overclocks quite nicely on the sheyster 425w bios (Boost 1475, hovers around 1463) however given thermals were so good I decided to give the Sheyster 425w with 1.2800v ago however underload even with temps hovering around 70 degrees card resets to default core clocks after a few minutes under load, don't seem like a driver crash as mem clocks are retained.
> 
> Anyone have any idea why this might be happening?
> 
> Was just checking how card would respond to the extra voltage to determine if it's worth moving to AIO water. Funny thing is card boosted to 1538 after flashing bios so needed to bring core clocks down a bit in PX.
> 
> Using precision PX.
> 
> thanks


Most likely, the VRMs are overheating. If you used a full waterblock, your GPU, VRMs, and VRAM would all be kept at much lower temps. This is the reason why fully watercooled GTX980Ti cards are overclocking past 1500Mhz easily and are much more stable than their 'air-cooler only' counterparts. Even the GTX980Ti Hybrid card hits a wall because the VRMs and VRAM are aircooled.


----------



## Desolutional

I thought 1500+ MHz was difficult to reach regardless of cooling?


----------



## neonash67

Hey recently got evga 980ti sc+ acx 2.0
Been trying to overclock it seem like voltage caps at 1.212v at +37mv however the slider allows up to +87mv but still shows 1.212v is this normal? and am i getting the extra voltage but its just not reporting it?
cant seem to get 1400mhz stable

my bios

evga980TiSCACX2.0.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## naved777

For sli would you guys prefer Reference or Custom cooler?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Most likely, the VRMs are overheating. If you used a full waterblock, your GPU, VRMs, and VRAM would all be kept at much lower temps. This is the reason why fully watercooled GTX980Ti cards are overclocking past 1500Mhz easily and are much more stable than their 'air-cooler only' counterparts. Even the GTX980Ti Hybrid card hits a wall because the VRMs and VRAM are aircooled.


Yeah thanks Mate that what I was suspecting, moved back to the Sheyster 425watt without the extra voltage and all is stable again.


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> For sli would you guys prefer Reference or Custom cooler?


SLI works best with Blower style coolers, aka Reference coolers, since the non-ref coolers blow the hot air around the case. The reference ones blow it out.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> SLI works best with Blower style coolers, aka Reference coolers, since the non-ref coolers blow the hot air around the case. The reference ones blow it out.


Or even a combo of ref. and custom. So have the ref. cooler on the bottom and have the custom on the top, if there is space between your SLI'd cards.


----------



## Arkheios

Hi,

Tried flashing with the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom from OP using the instructions from Titan X owner's topic, using JoeDirt's x64 version of nvflash .

I opened cmd as admin (windows 8.1), navigated to the nvflash directory and used the following command:
*nvflash -6 romname.rom*

Restarted the unit after it had loaded the rom onto the GPU and here is the result:

Before:


After:


Edit: I was able to flash back to my stock .rom and now everything works fine again, so I assume there are compatibility issues between the custom roms and my reference card...

I tried with both the 425SC one, and also the volt modded one. Same issue on both of them.

CMD log of the process (I tried flashing from the volt mod to the non volt mod here)


Any ideas?


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought 1500+ MHz was difficult to reach regardless of cooling?


I'm at 1500 on water since yesterday with sheyster 425w. Ran a few 3DMark and Unigine Valley. Played Dragon Age Inquisition. No crash yet. Max temp : 50C.


----------



## FarmerMike

Hi guys,
Some beastly performances you're getting.
If I may ask a question (1st post...), I have both a Bitfenix 750W (Used) and Corsair HX1200i PSU (unopened).
I have a watercooling kit servicing cpu and gpu(s) and currently running an i5.4690k @ 4.6GHz.

Upgrading from a Titan X to Sli 980 ti setup (so glad the Titan X and 980 ti use the same EK block).
Would you be so kind, if you have an idea of power consumption, recommend which PSU I should keep?
I expect the 1200W is a safer bet, especially for OC headroom but if not, I can sell it at near market price.

Thank you!
Mike


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yenclas*
> 
> Sli 970 or 980 ti for 3440x1440 ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Nexus 4 mediante Tapatalk


If you can avoid SLI, I would go that route. Notice the GTX780ti single is only a little higher than a GTX970. They have a GTX780ti SLI in this benchmark test of 3DMARK 2013 here

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti_review,24.html

Si usted puede evitar SLI , quiero ir por ese camino . Observe el GTX780ti solo es sólo un poco mayor que una GTX970 . Tienen una GTX780ti SLI en esta prueba comparativa de 3DMARK 2013 aquí


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerMike*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Some beastly performances you're getting.
> If I may ask a question (1st post...), I have both a Bitfenix 750W (Used) and Corsair HX1200i PSU (unopened).
> I have a watercooling kit servicing cpu and gpu(s) and currently running an i5.4690k @ 4.6GHz.
> 
> Upgrading from a Titan X to Sli 980 ti setup (so glad the Titan X and 980 ti use the same EK block).
> Would you be so kind, if you have an idea of power consumption, recommend which PSU I should keep?
> I expect the 1200W is a safer bet, especially for OC headroom but if not, I can sell it at near market price.
> 
> Thank you!
> Mike


I don't think the Bitfenix would cut it for sli + oc. What amperage is it putting out on the 12v rail?

edit: I see that it puts out a maximum of 60A on the 12v rail (is bitfenix fury model no?). A standard gtx 980 requires 38 amps. So I assume the 980 ti would need something like 40. So yeah, SLI is not going to happen on that PSU.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FarmerMike*
> 
> Hi guys,
> Some beastly performances you're getting.
> If I may ask a question (1st post...), I have both a Bitfenix 750W (Used) and Corsair HX1200i PSU (unopened).
> I have a watercooling kit servicing cpu and gpu(s) and currently running an i5.4690k @ 4.6GHz.
> 
> Upgrading from a Titan X to Sli 980 ti setup (so glad the Titan X and 980 ti use the same EK block).
> Would you be so kind, if you have an idea of power consumption, recommend which PSU I should keep?
> I expect the 1200W is a safer bet, especially for OC headroom but if not, I can sell it at near market price.
> 
> Thank you!
> Mike


There was a post about this just recently -another user said he was getting restarts with his 850W psu and a titan x SLI setup. You should go with the 1200W PSU.


----------



## FarmerMike

Hey Super Kane,

The PSU is specced at 60A on the 12V rail. I will follow both yours and Jason's advice and unpack this 1200W beast.
Appreciate it guys.

Mike.


----------



## skkane

It's definately a beast. Check my edit above, the bitf won't work.

I have a corsair hx1000 myself since 2008 and has been rock solid. No plans on changing it anytime soon. If they still make them like they used to it will last you a very very long time.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Tried flashing with the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom from OP using the instructions from Titan X owner's topic, using JoeDirt's x64 version of nvflash .
> 
> I opened cmd as admin (windows 8.1), navigated to the nvflash directory and used the following command:
> *nvflash -6 romname.rom*
> 
> Restarted the unit after it had loaded the rom onto the GPU and here is the result:
> 
> Before:
> 
> 
> After:
> 
> 
> Edit: I was able to flash back to my stock .rom and now everything works fine again, so I assume there are compatibility issues between the custom roms and my reference card...
> 
> I tried with both the 425SC one, and also the volt modded one. Same issue on both of them.
> 
> CMD log of the process (I tried flashing from the volt mod to the non volt mod here)
> 
> 
> Any ideas?


Did you disable your card in device manager before the flash, and re-enable it after the flash?

That's what I did, and it worked fine on a Gigabyte card.


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Did you disable your card in device manager before the flash, and re-enable it after the flash?
> 
> That's what I did, and it worked fine on a Gigabyte card.


Yes, I disabled the card through Device Manager prior to flashing. Didn't work


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Yes, I disabled the card through Device Manager prior to flashing. Didn't work


Maybe try reinstalling drivers? Your GPU-Z screenshot makes it look like it doesn't have any drivers installed.

If that doesn't work I don't have any suggestions. Sorry.


----------



## helios123

according to the ASIC quality interpretation table, a lower ASIC is better for overclocking on water. Why is this?


----------



## JimmieRustle

are the 980 Ti's voltage unlocked?


----------



## Serandur

Well, I got my 980 Ti G1. I don't know if OC Guru is responsible for this, but it's boosting to 1367-1380 MHz out of the box; ASIC score 77.3%. Looks like a good chip. It came with some physical defects/marks on the backplate though. Looks like silver scratches near a couple screw holes (a semi-circular imprint near one; see pictures online with the same exact thing too, so maybe it's a design choice), like whatever locked the screws into place hit the backplate and scratched it up. I'm not sure if I should replace it with another one or not, this might just be normal and I'm being nitpicky.

Anyway, it's a monstrous card; it boosts to the same, exact speed as my 980 G1 did out of the box and scales brilliantly with the extra shader cores (like a full ~37.5% it seems). This is just perfect for 2560x1440/60 Hz, though I don't see any options through OC Guru to toggle OC mode or change the LED color. GPU-Z says GM200 has 8000M transistors exactly, that true? Nice, round, big number, largest GPU ever (601mm^2), good performance. I like this card very much.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Gees Louise. How do you guys get your newegg orders so fast?

I ordered a 980 ti last Wednesday. Got a shipping email Thursday. A shipping email Friday and again a shipping email today all linking me to a now week old label. Hah. I hate newegg! I asked a rep and they immediately went to file a claim with ups even though ups has never gotten it. What's the trick with these fools?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Gees Louise. How do you guys get your newegg orders so fast?
> 
> I ordered a 980 ti last Wednesday. Got a shipping email Thursday. A shipping email Friday and again a shipping email today all linking me to a now week old label. Hah. I hate newegg! I asked a rep and they immediately went to file a claim with ups even though ups has never gotten it. What's the trick with these fools?


I usually email and complain until they reimburse shipping charges. It's why I don't buy from them anymore. High prices plus bad shipping policies. Last part I ordered from them I paid for 2 day shipping and it took them 2 days to process, 1 day to actually ship it them 3 days to receive it. 6 days. It's an everytime occurrence so I just flat out refuse to order from them.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Gees Louise. How do you guys get your newegg orders so fast?
> 
> I ordered a 980 ti last Wednesday. Got a shipping email Thursday. A shipping email Friday and again a shipping email today all linking me to a now week old label. Hah. I hate newegg! I asked a rep and they immediately went to file a claim with ups even though ups has never gotten it. What's the trick with these fools?


I was going to make a Canada Newegg joke, but it might be for real as far as I know.







Honestly, I'm not sure what's up with Newegg. They might be very hit or miss depending on where their customers live. Personally, I always get my orders shipped out the day I order them if I do it before 12PM PST. If I do it after 12, they ship it out the next day. Never had to wait too long to ship out, so I don't know what's going on there.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Well, I got my 980 Ti G1. I don't know if OC Guru is responsible for this, but it's boosting to 1367-1380 MHz out of the box; ASIC score 77.3%. Looks like a good chip. It came with some physical defects/marks on the backplate though. Looks like silver scratches near a couple screw holes (a semi-circular imprint near one; see pictures online with the same exact thing too, so maybe it's a design choice), like whatever locked the screws into place hit the backplate and scratched it up. I'm not sure if I should replace it with another one or not, this might just be normal and I'm being nitpicky.
> 
> Anyway, it's a monstrous card; it boosts to the same, exact speed as my 980 G1 did out of the box and scales brilliantly with the extra shader cores (like a full ~37.5% it seems). This is just perfect for 2560x1440/60 Hz, though I don't see any options through OC Guru to toggle OC mode or change the LED color. GPU-Z says GM200 has 8000M transistors exactly, that true? Nice, round, big number, largest GPU ever (601mm^2), good performance. I like this card very much.


You can turn off the LED in the Nvidia Geforce experience thing.  Sound like you've got a decent card if that is with no extra voltage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I usually email and complain until they reimburse shipping charges. It's why I don't buy from them anymore. High prices plus bad shipping policies. Last part I ordered from them I paid for 2 day shipping and it took them 2 days to process, 1 day to actually ship it them 3 days to receive it. 6 days. It's an everytime occurrence so I just flat out refuse to order from them.


Newegg is a last resort for me, and that's only if I can't site to store with Walmart. TigerDirect ships from Chicago so usually with standard shipping I get things next day, provided I order in the morning.


----------



## helios123

anyone getting this message "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered" from the latest nvidia drivers?


----------



## Serandur

edit: double post, sorry


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You can turn off the LED in the Nvidia Geforce experience thing. Sound like you've got a decent card if that is with no extra voltage.
> 
> Newegg is a last resort for me, and that's only if I can't site to store with Walmart. TigerDirect ships from Chicago so usually with standard shipping I get things next day, provided I order in the morning.


I found the LED control you mentioned, but it seems to be only for the reference 980 Ti since it doesn't control color. Gigabyte state on their website that the LED color is supposed to be configurable through OC Guru II, though I don't see anything of the sort. Then again, the official release date is tomorrow so maybe they'll just update the tool later. Worst part of early adoption is no one else solved your problems for you, yet.









I closed OC Guru and made sure everything was at stock and yep, it's boosting to 1380 MHz with no extra voltage or anything (drops to 1367 after some time, probably temp related). Seems like a winner, can't imagine what the good Lightning 980 Tis do at stock.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> anyone getting this message "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered" from the latest nvidia drivers?


I'm on the latest official drivers and yep, I got those in Chrome earlier.


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Maybe try reinstalling drivers? Your GPU-Z screenshot makes it look like it doesn't have any drivers installed.
> 
> If that doesn't work I don't have any suggestions. Sorry.


Aight, I fixed it and successfully running with the volt modded BIOS now. After the reboot I enabled the GPU again in Device Manager -> re-installed the Nvidia driver as "Clean Install" - > disabled the GPU in device manager again -> rebooted -> enebled the card in device manager again and re-installed the driver again as "Clean Install". That fixed it







For some reason I had to do two cycles.

Here's my new GPU-Z, time to OC:


Thanks for trying though! + Rep


----------



## jdstock76

Kraken X31 and G10 arrived this afternoon. EEEEEKK!!!!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I usually email and complain until they reimburse shipping charges. It's why I don't buy from them anymore. High prices plus bad shipping policies. Last part I ordered from them I paid for 2 day shipping and it took them 2 days to process, 1 day to actually ship it them 3 days to receive it. 6 days. It's an everytime occurrence so I just flat out refuse to order from them.


Thanks for confirming it isn't just me, I was beginning to wonder! I too seem to have issues with every order but this one has been the worst for me for whatever reason. Im not sure how they plan on pocketing shipping costs for profit when they'll be forced to refund it in so many cases.









Where are you located? (On an iPod and cant see location)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I was going to make a Canada Newegg joke, but it might be for real as far as I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure what's up with Newegg. They might be very hit or miss depending on where their customers live. Personally, I always get my orders shipped out the day I order them if I do it before 12PM PST. If I do it after 12, they ship it out the next day. Never had to wait too long to ship out, so I don't know what's going on there.


Maybe you're right. Maybe it's that simple and the problems lie with newegg Canada. I know they have a warehouse in Ontario that they never really use. Maybe that says it all. I'm assuming you live somewhere near New York or la? Also, sweet card man. I'd like to hear how high you an take it.

This wait and excitement will be the death of me.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Tomorrow I will see if I will go with a 980 Ti or another AMD-card.







I'm rooting for the Nvidia though!









When is the 980 Ti Classified scheduled for? I have been seeing it at EVGA's site for a while now and cannot wait for the Norwegian shops to get it in stock. All it says is "coming soon".









Is there some difference on the EVGA GTX 980 Ti (stock cooler) vs EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC (stock cooler)? Like the SC is lower binned or something, or is the overclocking just a lottery like usual?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> anyone getting this message "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered" from the latest nvidia drivers?


If you have chrome running disable hardware acceleration, this is a known issue with the current drivers.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gobigorgohome*
> 
> Tomorrow I will see if I will go with a 980 Ti or another AMD-card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rooting for the Nvidia though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the 980 Ti Classified scheduled for? I have been seeing it at EVGA's site for a while now and cannot wait for the Norwegian shops to get it in stock. All it says is "coming soon".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there some difference on the EVGA GTX 980 Ti (stock cooler) vs EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC (stock cooler)? Like the SC is lower binned or something, or is the overclocking just a lottery like usual?


No difference between the two. You can simply get the normal one which is cheaper and then flash the SC bios on it that adds a minor overclock. Those cards are not binned, last I read only classy and kingpin are binned.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Thanks for confirming it isn't just me, I was beginning to wonder! I too seem to have issues with every order but this one has been the worst for me for whatever reason. Im not sure how they plan on pocketing shipping costs for profit when they'll be forced to refund it in so many cases.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where are you located? (On an iPod and cant see location)


I'm in Michigan. Not all people have that problem but it was a regular occurrence for me so I buy from Amazon or who ever else may be close on price. Memory gets tricky as Amazon is much higher than Newegg.

I have had the driver message one time after trying to overclock the card one time. Restarted PC and haven't had the issue since.


----------



## jbb817

Got my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti today and am pretty happy with the performance. However, I've noticed what seems to be a loud coil whine. I posted this on youtube:




Do you think I should return the card for another, or is this normal?

Also unrelated, but I also haven't been able to figure out how to change the Windforce LED color. Can't locate it anywhere in the Gigabyte OC Guru Software.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Got my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti today and am pretty happy with the performance. However, I've noticed what seems to be a loud coil whine. I posted this on youtube:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should return the card for another, or is this normal?


I've heard it was normal on the GB cards. Can't speak from personal experience though.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> No difference between the two. You can simply get the normal one which is cheaper and then flash the SC bios on it that adds a minor overclock. Those cards are not binned, last I read only classy and kingpin are binned.


Okay, that is good news for me. Going to put it/them under water anyways.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Got my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti today and am pretty happy with the performance. However, I've noticed what seems to be a loud coil whine. I posted this on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think I should return the card for another, or is this normal?
> 
> Also unrelated, but I also haven't been able to figure out how to change the Windforce LED color. Can't locate it anywhere in the Gigabyte OC Guru Software.


That depends... what application are you running that is giving you the whine? Is it a normal game running under 200fps? Or something with high FPS or an intensive benchmark app like Furmark?

I would only return a card with coil whine if I can hear it in a gaming application and even with my case closed and the distance I am away sitting while using the computer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I've heard it was normal on the GB cards. Can't speak from personal experience though.


My Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming has zero coil whine. So there goes that theory.

My Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming has shipped and is on the way to me.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> That depends... what application are you running that is giving you the whine? Is it a normal game running under 200fps? Or something with high FPS or an intensive benchmark app like Furmark?
> 
> I would only return a card with coil whine if I can hear it in a gaming application and even with my case closed and the distance I am away sitting while using the computer.
> My Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming has zero coil whine. So there goes that theory.
> 
> My Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming has shipped and is on the way to me.


That was recorded in Titanfall, but I've also heard it in Witcher 3, Dark Souls 2, and while benchmarking in 3d Mark. When I put the case door back on I can still hear it, but it's a bit quieter. I noticed that it really only starts to get bad when GPU-Z reads 70% or higher power consumption. Could this possibly be related to my power supply since it's only 620 W, or would it be a waste to try getting another PSU with higher wattage? Really don't feel like the hassle of exchanging this card, since other than the coil whine it performs really well.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> That depends... what application are you running that is giving you the whine? Is it a normal game running under 200fps? Or something with high FPS or an intensive benchmark app like Furmark?
> 
> I would only return a card with coil whine if I can hear it in a gaming application and even with my case closed and the distance I am away sitting while using the computer.
> *My Gigabyte 980 G1 Gaming has zero coil whine. So there goes that theory.*
> 
> My Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming has shipped and is on the way to me.


Hehe ... like I said just something I heard.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hehe ... like I said just something I heard.


Problem is coil whine happens on every brand card.


----------



## Cool Mike

Being a good customer to Newegg paid off. I ordered a G1 from Newegg business late sat. Received a $50 off $550 or more coupon code this morning.
Took a chance and called to see if they would give me the 50 off before they shipped it. They did as a courtesy. Got it for $639.99.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Single 980 Ti and use 2x MFAA.


So the gtx 980 ti reference its limited to 1.275 volt. right ??
I guess we need to wait for the asus platinum or kingpin to see if the voltage can be unlocked to 1.4v !


----------



## jbb817

For anyone who had issues changing the windforce LED color, I figured out the issue. The OC GURU software included on the CD rom didn't have the most up to date version. Downloading the program from the gigabyte website unlocks the LED control option (it will be in the bottom left).

http://www.gigabyte.com/support-downloads/utility.aspx?cg=3


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> anyone getting this message "Display driver stopped responding and has recovered" from the latest nvidia drivers?


This happened to me with the latest drivers and chrome too, I think if you turn off hardware acceleration you'll be ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> That was recorded in Titanfall, but I've also heard it in Witcher 3, Dark Souls 2, and while benchmarking in 3d Mark. When I put the case door back on I can still hear it, but it's a bit quieter. I noticed that it really only starts to get bad when GPU-Z reads 70% or higher power consumption. Could this possibly be related to my power supply since it's only 620 W, or would it be a waste to try getting another PSU with higher wattage? Really don't feel like the hassle of exchanging this card, since other than the coil whine it performs really well.


All my cards exhibit some sort of coil whine and this is using an AX1500i.


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone have the EVGA Hybrid? Just curious about noise, performance, and temps.


----------



## neonash67

Anyone know why the voltage on my evga sc+ acx 2.0 seems to be capped at 1.212v? Im able to get 1.230v using kboost


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Anyone know why the voltage on my evga sc+ acx 2.0 seems to be capped at 1.212v? Im able to get 1.230v using kboost


What voltages are expecting to get out of your card? i've noticed sometimes certain benchmarks make the cards run at different voltage levels its kinda weird but yeh







thats what i've experienced when i had my titan x. it shouldnt be different with the 980 Ti


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Anyone have the EVGA Hybrid? Just curious about noise, performance, and temps.


Check this out. His benchmarking methodology makes it a bit hard to compare but it's informative on the whole.





Cheers.


----------



## neonash67

Was expecting to use around 1.250v i expected that it would be able to max out at 1.275v as u can increase the voltage by +87mv

Voltage is the same in every game/bench ive tried


----------



## Boyd

This video review has just been posted by JayzTwoCents about the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti






He covers performance, temperature, core clocks, and stresses that the card has a CUSTOM PCB. I've seen a few members post that it is a reference PCB and apparently it is not.


----------



## Toan

Yay


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very slick and clean build. I love it, looks great.


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> Very slick and clean build. I love it, looks great.


Thanks! This was my first build using PETG and it came out great! I still need to work on bending but other than that I had a blast with this build. Firestrike score at stock everything.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Check this out. His benchmarking methodology makes it a bit hard to compare but it's informative on the whole.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


Thank you! +Rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> Yay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Nicely done. I love white build and colored coolant. +Rep

On that note look what came in tonight:


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> On that note look what came in tonight:


Are you going to installing this kit on the GTX 980 or 980 Ti?

If you're installing it on the 980 Ti, is it possible to share your experience with it? xD before/after temps comparison would be great.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> This video review has just been posted by JayzTwoCents about the Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He covers performance, temperature, core clocks, and stresses that the card has a CUSTOM PCB. I've seen a few members post that it is a reference PCB and apparently it is not.


I don't get it, Jay shows the G1 as being virtually silent at full load yet the video here is *way* louder. One I would buy but not the other - which one is truly representative of the noise level?


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> I don't get it, Jay shows the G1 as being virtually silent at full load yet the video here is way louder. One I would buy but not the other - which one is truly representative of the noise level?


The difference is in the context, Jay shows the fan noise under normal load. The other video compares the 100% fan speed of all coolers.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> The difference is in the context, Jay shows the fan noise under normal load. The other video compares the 100% fan speed of all coolers.


Yes, Jay is showing the G1 running in Valley with Auto fan setting. The other video is manually setting the fan to 100%, which the G1 will never need to be run at.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> The difference is in the context, Jay shows the fan noise under normal load. The other video compares the 100% fan speed of all coolers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Yes, Jay is showing the G1 running in Valley with Auto fan setting. The other video is manually setting the fan to 100%, which the G1 will never need to be run at.


Thanks guys, for some reason I equated in my head Jay's 'full load' with 'max fan speed'. Obviously not the same thing









Cheers.


----------



## Dimebagg

Hey guys wondering if i could get some advice on the overlcocking im doing on my 980ti's

Evga SC reference edition

Using precision X

Voltage set too +87mv
Power and temp target max

Gpu offset too +106
Mem clock +500

I get constant crashes above +100. Running firestrike ultra. I see everyone else is getting +250 and over. My Asic quality for each card is 70.1% and 73.2%

Am i really unlucky or am i missing something really obvious?
I have water blocks coming for both of these is it wise to consider sending them back before rupping them apart?

One thing i forget to mention

When its flashing from one test to the next im seeing the gpu clock on precision sitting at 1420mhz but gpu-z tells me the max boost is 1293.


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> Hey guys wondering if i could get some advice on the overlcocking im doing on my 980ti's
> 
> Using precision X
> 
> Voltage set too +87mv
> Power and temp target max
> 
> Gpu offset too +106
> Mem clock +500
> 
> I get constant crashes above +100. Running firestrike ultra. I see everyone else is getting +250 and over. My Asic quality for each card is 70.1% and 73.2%
> 
> Am i really unlucky or am i missing something really obvious?


is ur card factory overclocked? if so that means that ur +100 offset oc is on top of the factory oc. whats the mhz at when its offset by 100?


----------



## Dimebagg

dbl post


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> is ur card factory overclocked? if so that means that ur +100 offset oc is on top of the factory oc. whats the mhz at when its offset by 100?


The card comes out of the box clocked at 1190


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> The card comes out of the box clocked at 1190


okay, ya that's factory overclocked, then with +100 offset ur prob getting around 1400ish mhz boost which is where most ppl are getting. run a game and alt tab out and check afterburner or precision log to see what the max clock was at.


----------



## jodasanchezz

So is one Gtx 980 ti Sc enough for Witcher 3 in 4K Ultra settings (Hairworkes off) ?
What fps can i expakt?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> So is one Gtx 980 ti Sc enough for Witcher 3 in 4K Ultra settings (Hairworkes off) ?
> What fps can i expakt?


Around 40 FPS, out of the benchmarks I have seen.

I think two cards is the sweet-spot for 4K gaming if you want to go with max settings (without MSAA and so on).


----------



## carlhil2

Speaking of benches, where are the member benches at?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Speaking of benches, where are the member benches at?


No idea, I still trying to figure out if I am going to pick up one or two second hand GTX Titan X's or one or two custom PCB 980 Ti's. Even though the Titan X seems to be running at slower speeds, it still beats the custom PCB 980 Ti's. Which I think is a bit dissapointing.







Custom PCB 980 Ti will be at least 1000 USD in Norway, second hand Titan X will be around 1050 USD or something.


----------



## WerePug

Can a Gigabyte G1 owner please post the un-modded BIOS, if possible? Thanks


----------



## jodasanchezz

As i read throug the post there was said 1 gtx 980 ti need ~ 40A
If got an
850W PSU

http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/584

I cant belive 32A is not enough ?
my Old 780 runs @1333mhz 24/7

Is it imposible to build an 980 ti sytem (SLI Sistem) with that psu?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> As i read throug the post there was said 1 gtx 980 ti need ~ 40A
> If got an
> 850W PSU
> 
> http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/584
> 
> I cant belive 32A is not enough ?
> my Old 780 runs @1333mhz 24/7
> 
> Is it imposible to build an 980 ti sytem (SLI Sistem) with that psu?


I think that should work. Not sure on the 40a number I gave, just guesstimating myself. I say that it should work on that PSU because this guy uses the exact same thing in this video:






He's showing the usage @ 550W or so. Seems weird to be pulling so little but i guess if it works it works.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Are you going to installing this kit on the GTX 980 or 980 Ti?
> 
> If you're installing it on the 980 Ti, is it possible to share your experience with it? xD before/after temps comparison would be great.


Plan A is to install on the 980ti, Plan B is the 980. Both are a much more involved process than I originally thought. After reading through the G10 thread here, I realize I may need a bit more supplies. That being said I will be compiling data both with and with out the G10.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Speaking of benches, where are the member benches at?


Good question. I've been posting in the individual threads for the different benches for Valley, Heaven, Firestrike Ultra/Extreme, etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> As i read throug the post there was said 1 gtx 980 ti need ~ 40A
> If got an
> 850W PSU
> 
> http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/584
> 
> I cant belive 32A is not enough ?
> my Old 780 runs @1333mhz 24/7
> 
> Is it imposible to build an 980 ti sytem (SLI Sistem) with that psu?


You should be fine. I'm running a 750w with OC'd CPU and GPU. SLI shouldn't be an issue either though I don't have any data confirming that.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I think that should work. Not sure on the 40a number I gave, just guesstimating myself. I say that it should work on that PSU because this guy uses the exact same thing in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's showing the usage @ 550W or so. Seems weird to be pulling so little but i guess if it works it works.


Thanks for the link to that Video !

Wow ~550Watts with 2 gtx 980ti ^^ that is less .My Gtx 780 OC needs up to 760W (whole system)

That should work

give u feedback when my 980 sc acx arrives


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Plan A is to install on the 980ti, Plan B is the 980. Both are a much more involved process than I originally thought. After reading through the G10 thread here, I realize I may need a bit more supplies. That being said I will be compiling data both with and with out the G10.
> Good question. I've been posting in the individual threads for the different benches for Valley, Heaven, Firestrike Ultra/Extreme, etc.
> You should be fine. I'm running a 750w with OC'd CPU and GPU. SLI shouldn't be an issue either though I don't have any data confirming that.


Yea, not having the VRM sinks as part of the bracket is why I am waiting for Corsair/EVGA's AIO. I've had one of those VRM sinks fall off and short out a card.


----------



## aldoris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Can a Gigabyte G1 owner please post the un-modded BIOS, if possible? Thanks


 gig.doc 202k .doc file


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> As i read throug the post there was said 1 gtx 980 ti need ~ 40A
> If got an
> 850W PSU
> 
> http://www.bequiet.com/en/powersupply/584
> 
> I cant belive 32A is not enough ?
> my Old 780 runs @1333mhz 24/7
> 
> Is it imposible to build an 980 ti sytem (SLI Sistem) with that psu?


There is a post in a different thread, Corsair 750D Owners Club - Page 815, where a guy is getting restarts on his titan X SLi setup with a 860 W PSU. I would buy a larger PSU personally. With my 780Ti Classified SLI, i didn't have enough power to overclock with 850W.

NCIXUS.com has EVGA 1000W platinum PSU's for ~150 after MIR right now w/ free shippng.


----------



## Toan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> There is a post in a different thread, Corsair 750D Owners Club - Page 815, where a guy is getting restarts on his titan X SLi setup with a 860 W PSU. I would buy a larger PSU personally. With my 780Ti Classified SLI, i didn't have enough power to overclock with 850W.
> 
> NCIXUS.com has EVGA 1000W platinum PSU's for ~150 after MIR right now w/ free shippng.


I pull only 600-608 watts from what my killa watt tells me with intel burner and heaven running with everything stock.


----------



## escalibur

Which one would you choose and why?

*ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5 Gaming*

- Very solid sink
- 3 large fans
- Probably very solid VRM aswell
- Semi passive (without bios modifications)
- Card is one of the largest we saw so far and it still takes only two slots



*ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!*

- 5 years of warranty (eg. Asus has only 3). This is mostly useless for us enthusiasts but that difference might have selling value at some point.
- Based on my personal experience with 2x 970 AMP! Extreme Core cards this cooler is the best one I've seen so far
- This card also takes only 2 slots



*Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme*

- Probably the fastest overclocked GTX 980 Ti card on the market
- 5 years of warranty
- Cooler takes 3 slots so it might be a bit bigger than 'regular' AMP!'s
- I'm not sure about those fans even Zotac promises about 30% more pressure / less sound etc..



Pricing is about the same but my goal is to buy another one at some point. 3 slot card is a bit risky because in the worst scenario I would need to sell it and buy 2 slot card instead (at the point when I'm setting up SLI setup)

Opinions?


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldoris*
> 
> gig.doc 202k .doc file


Thanks!

Looks modded though. Very nicely, acutally. The upper clock-states are 1.2813v, the max power at 390 W, boost states properly elevated (I think), max boost table entry at 1544. Is it stable?


----------



## Joe-Gamer

well thats BS fury x is $649 ;/


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> well thats BS fury x is $649 ;/


The real-world performance will be near identical or worse to 980ti. Otherwise, it would have been the first thing said, repeated 100 times throughout the stream


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> well thats BS fury x is $649 ;/


I bet you it wont clock anywhere near as well as these babies. This is how you do real water cooling


----------



## NoDoz

Just ordered a Gigabyte 980ti Gaming G1!


----------



## aldoris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Looks modded though. Very nicely, acutally. The upper clock-states are 1.2813v, the max power at 390 W, boost states properly elevated (I think), max boost table entry at 1544. Is it stable?


This should be the stock bios or I messed up while creating a backup. I'm using AB with +140 Core, +330 Memory and +87 Voltage. Crashes immediately if I'm trying to push it any further.
Benchmark with newest (unsupported?) drivers http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082999


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aldoris*
> 
> This should be the stock bios or I messed up while creating a backup. I'm using AB with +140 Core, +330 Memory and +87 Voltage. Crashes immediately if I'm trying to push it any further.
> Benchmark with newest (unsupported?) drivers http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5082999


+140 core would put it at 1680 mhz boost, if this is indeed the bios you are using. Which would be quite insane.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> I bet you it wont clock anywhere near as well as these babies. This is how you do real water cooling


Wow very nice setup!
I do hope I won't be sad with my purchase after this news.


----------



## helios123

if im hitting 'voltage limit' on MSI afterburner with the core voltage slider all the way up, does that mean i cant OC any further?


----------



## aldoris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> +140 core would put it at 1680 mhz boost, if this is indeed the bios you are using. Which would be quite insane.


AB shows it as 1482 Mhz Boost in monitoring while running the benchmark.
Don't really know how AB does add up those values.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> well thats BS fury x is $649 ;/


It will maybe trade blows with 980 Ti, they did price it very well and props to AMD if it is a decent card.

I'd still go with my 980 Ti any day though, Nvidia's software, g-sync (which will be my next monitor for sure), integration with my shield tablet... I mean what does the fury X have that the 980 Ti doesn't?

I think the most interesting card they announced is the nano, I could find that sneaking into my rig when I update from my 2500k, but as far as fury X vs 980 Ti, I'll take the tried and true and let others run Q&C testing on HBM until pascal.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

My first time going to Nvidia and AMD release this, your right though the nvidia side offers more features and better driver support in general.

Now I need a few ideas/reasons on how not to get joked at by my friends over this release still..


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Thank you! +Rep
> Nicely done. I love white build and colored coolant. +Rep
> 
> On that note look what came in tonight:


Do you have reference or non-reference 980 Ti's on hand already for those G10's? Reason for asking is that, IMO, running the G10 on a reference card is extremely inadvisable. Youre going to want a VRM cooling mid-plate AT MINIMUM, ideally with a few copper heat-sinks placed on the VRM area of said mid-plate.

All of the Hybrid cooling solutions, from the likes of Corsair, EVGA and Inno, all have a VRM cooling mid-plate. Not addressing VRM / MOSFET cooling is suicide. You might get away with it for a few months to a year but don't be surprised to have a cooked card on your hands. Check out Inno's I-Chill VRM cooling mid-plate for example.

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=203

Puget Systems addresses this issue with the G10 in their review:

(Scroll down to view the thermal image comparison between the factory cooler and the Kraken G10, these images should speak for themselves):

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/

If youre dead set on the G10, I would only go this route with a card with a VRM cooling mid-plate, such as 980 Ti ACX 2.0 (I think all the non-reference coolers should work). If you go with this particular card youre going to need 25x25x1.5mm copper shims to place between the GPU die and the AIO base-plate, otherwise the base-plate will bite down on the mid-plate's tabs, preventing adequate contact / pressure.

I've learned the above from research and personal experience (see sig).

Again, I would only consider the G10 route if I had card with a non-reference cooler and a VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plate to use it with.

The only saving grace of the G10 is that it is forward compatible, meaning, right now all I need to do is purchase ACX 2.0 cooled cards (personally I'm waiting for the Classified variant 



) and instead of replacing my 780 Ti's with non-reference cooled cards that will be dumping 700W of heat into my case the replacement 980 Ti's will be pushing the heat out same as before, all for minimal expense:






In fact, the ONLY reason one goes with the AIO set-up over water-blocks is the potential cost savings down the road (in this instance, the price difference between ACX 2.0 and Hybrid, about $200 in sum for a pair of 980 Ti).

Additionally, I would only consider the AIO route if I was planning on adding two non-reference 980 Ti to my system as again, 700W of heat pumped into a closed system will cause the primary to hit 85C, irrespective of how spectacular the airflow is (again, personal experience with a pair of ACX cooled 780 Ti in an Air 540).

If I was only doing a single card system, I would actually run the non-reference cooler over an AIO as the cooling about the entire card, particularly the VRAM and VRM / MOSFET area, would be superior and the heat dumped into the system would be manageable from only a single card. Jays2cent's covers the importance of cooling the entire card in his recent review of the 980 Ti Gigabyte G1 Gaming:






Who cares if your GPU core is 55C if your VRM and VRAM are at 100C? I'll take 70C GPU Core, VRAM and VRM thank-you. In fact, I have to say that youre actually better off with the reference cooler vs. the G10 if youre not using a mid-plate in conjunction with the G10. I'd take 80C core, VRM and VRAM vs. 55C core and 100C VRM and VRAM THANK-YOU.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> My first time going to Nvidia and AMD release this, your right though the nvidia side offers more features and better driver support in general.
> 
> Now I need a few ideas/reasons on how not to get joked at by my friends over this release still..


The performance between the fury x and 980 Ti will likely be very close, they claimed to be running tomb raider at 4k and 60 fps (I would guess no AA as they didn't mention any), something that reviewed G1's can do (with 0 AA) and I would assume most other good clocking 980 Ti's can pull off as well.

The techpowerup review had it at like 63 fps for the G1 gaming 980 ti.

It looks like the fury is the card that AMD needed, but they probably needed it a few months ago.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

So it will be on par with the 980Ti, good. Tomb raider runs 4k 60fps on a single 980Ti I will remain happy haha


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have reference or non-reference 980 Ti's on hand already for those G10's? Reason for asking is that, IMO, running the G10 on a reference card is extremely inadvisable. Youre going to want a VRM cooling mid-plate AT MINIMUM, ideally with a few copper heat-sinks placed on the VRM area of said mid-plate.
> 
> All of the Hybrid cooling solutions, from the likes of Corsair, EVGA and Inno, all have a VRM cooling mid-plate. Not addressing VRM / MOSFET cooling is suicide. You might get away with it for a few months to a year but don't be surprised to have a cooked card on your hands. Check out Inno's I-Chill VRM cooling mid-plate for example.
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=203
> 
> Puget Systems addresses this issue with the G10 in their review:
> 
> (Scroll down to view the thermal image comparison between the factory cooler and the Kraken G10, these images should speak for themselves):
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/
> 
> If youre dead set on the G10, I would only go this route with a card with a VRM cooling mid-plate, such as 980 Ti ACX 2.0 (I think all the non-reference coolers should work). If you go with this particular card youre going to need 25x25x1.5mm copper shims to place between the GPU die and the AIO base-plate, otherwise the base-plate will bite down on the mid-plate's tabs, preventing adequate contact / pressure.
> 
> I've learned the above from research and personal experience (see sig).
> 
> Again, I would only consider the G10 route if I had card with a non-reference cooler and a VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plate to use it with.
> 
> The only saving grace of the G10 is that it is forward compatible, meaning, right now all I need to do is purchase ACX 2.0 cooled cards (personally I'm waiting for the Classified variant
> 
> 
> 
> ) and instead of replacing my 780 Ti's with non-reference cooled cards that will be dumping 700W of heat into my case the replacement 980 Ti's will be pushing the heat out same as before, all for minimal expense:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, the ONLY reason one goes with the AIO set-up over water-blocks is the potential cost savings down the road (in this instance, the price difference between ACX 2.0 and Hybrid, about $200 in sum for a pair of 980 Ti).
> 
> Additionally, I would only consider the AIO route if I was planning on adding two non-reference 980 Ti to my system as again, 700W of heat pumped into a closed system will cause the primary to hit 85C, irrespective of how spectacular the airflow is (again, personal experience with a pair of ACX cooled 780 Ti in an Air 540).
> 
> If I was only doing a single card system, I would actually run the non-reference cooler over an AIO as the cooling about the entire card, particularly the VRAM and VRM / MOSFET area, would be superior and the heat dumped into the system would be manageable from only a single card. Jays2cent's covers the importance of cooling the entire card in his recent review of the 980 Ti Gigabyte G1 Gaming:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares if your GPU core is 55C if your VRM and VRAM are at 100C? I'll take 70C GPU Core, VRAM and VRM thank-you. In fact, I have to say that youre actually better off with the reference cooler vs. the G10 if youre not using a mid-plate in conjunction with the G10. I'd take 80C core, VRM and VRAM vs. 55C core and 100C VRM and VRAM THANK-YOU.


The thermal images are inconclusive. The heat from the VRM's is the same if not less. I'm perfectly comfortable installing the G10 onto the 980ti. I've watched that video from Jay. Sounded like a Linus video, "why is it better, because it is". People need to take less stock in these west coast YouTuber's, seriously.

Edit: However, I do like the Inno AIO design. It's pretty slick looking. Even if I wanted to change AIO's it's not worth the hassle of requesting a return.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Looks modded though. Very nicely, acutally. The upper clock-states are 1.2813v, the max power at 390 W, boost states properly elevated (I think), max boost table entry at 1544. Is it stable?


Gigabyte G1's typically have higher power targets. Looks like a stock G1 BIOS to me.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> The thermal images are inconclusive. The heat from the VRM's is the same if not less. I'm perfectly comfortable installing the G10 onto the 980ti. I've watched that video from Jay. Sounded like a Linus video, "why is it better, because it is". People need to take less stock in these west coast YouTuber's, seriously.
> 
> Edit: However, I do like the Inno AIO design. It's pretty slick looking. Even if I wanted to change AIO's it's not worth the hassle of requesting a return.


Looks pretty conclusive to me:

Reference Cooler AMD 290x


Kraken G10 AMD 290x


Reference Cooler Nvidia GTX Titan


Kraken G10 Nvidia GTX Titan


FYI, the bright red? Yeah that's 112C on the 290x and 90C (estimated, could be closer to 110C) on the Titan. Oh and this testing is with no OC. You can increase the wattage through the MOSFET by another 100W with a moderate increase in voltage and OC. I can't imagine how hot this would be at 350-400W.

I STRONGLY urge against running the G10 on a card without a VRM / MOSFET cooling midplate. I recommend reading the Puget Systems article in it's entirety.

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/

See the following image? This is not at all aesthetic. You run an AIO without something like this and youre going to fry your card. GUARANTEED.



(Inno's I-Chill mid-plate)
http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=203

Here's a shot of my mid-plate, upon replacing the original shim with a proper sized one (25x25x1.5mm) and repasting I've actually doubled the copper heat-sink count in the VRM area, this is an old pic but just an idea of what you want to be doing if youre contemplating the AIO / G10 route:



I used these:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708009&cm_re=enzotech_copper_heat-sinks-_-35-708-009-_-Product

I also replaced the original 92mm G10 fan with one from Cooler Master that has double the CFM:

http://www.ncix.com/detail/cooler-master-blade-master-92-ea-57867.htm

And on top off all of that I have a 200mm side-panel fan delivering air to both of the VRM / MOSFET fans:






You don't do all of the above youre flirting with catastrophe. I'm absolutely not kidding. Youre better off with the reference cooler.

112C on the VRM? How long do you think your $700 980 Ti is gonna like that?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> The real-world performance will be near identical or worse to 980ti. Otherwise, it would have been the first thing said, repeated 100 times throughout the stream


so this. otherwise they would have mentioned competitor cards for comparison


----------



## vulcan78

Poverty Investment: Continuing to support a malinvestment because of the thought that abandoning it would be wasteful, even if ultimately the idea is more costly to support than abandon.

You spent $75-100 on the G10 and AIO, I would chalk that up as a mistake, take it in stride, I WOULD NOT, however, put that on and proceed to fry a $700 component.

Your options:

A. Sell your reference 980 Ti at a slight loss and purchase a card with a non-reference cooler and mid-plate.

B. Sell your Kraken G10 and purchase EVGA's or Corsair's Hybrid cooling solution.

C. Sell your reference 980 Ti, wait for Asus's Poseidon variant, combine that with a Swiftech H220.

D. Go full custom loop and water-block(s).

E. Stay with the G10, put that on your 980 Ti with no VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plate, wait 6 months (or less) until you prematurely fry your card, and have an excuse to upgrade to Pascal!


----------



## bigporl

Finally here


----------



## Rickles

That i-chill midplate looks really nice...


----------



## ukn69

Can't wait for SLI (was only one per customer when I pre-ordered







) and EK to release a water block so I can really push this baby. Only sitting at 1488mhz with 50Mv. 70C max temp. Coming from having two 980s under water I don't like it so high lol. Love this card,


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for SLI (was only one per customer when I pre-ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and EK to release a water block so I can really push this baby. Only sitting at 1488mhz with 50Mv. 70C max temp. Coming from having two 980s under water I don't like it so high lol. Love this card,


Not a bad OC, I got mine to 1450 at the stock voltage hitting the same temps.

Are you noticing any coil whine? Still debating whether I should return mine or if it seems like a normal occurrence with these G1 cards. Even when using vsync / frame limiters in Witcher 3 it's loud enough for me to hear over the fans. I've now tried a second power supply and changing PCI slots to no avail.


----------



## Desolutional

Let's summarise; reference GTX 980 Ti vs G1 Gaming? Overclockablitiy and temps under load? Go!


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Not a bad OC, I got mine to 1450 at the stock voltage hitting the same temps.
> 
> Are you noticing any coil whine? Still debating whether I should return mine or if it seems like a normal occurrence with these G1 cards. Even when using vsync / frame limiters in Witcher 3 it's loud enough for me to hear over the fans. I've now tried a second power supply and changing PCI slots to no avail.


No coil whine for me. Mine is completely silent. I would say RMA it because that's going to get annoying fast lol.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Let's summarise; reference GTX 980 Ti vs G1 Gaming? Overclockablitiy and temps under load? Go!


Lol comparing reference isn't very fair.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Lol comparing reference isn't very fair.


Why not? I'm only interested in how much each card can overclock. I'm not going to pay 15% more for a card which can't OC more than a reference, as I'm planning to SLI. Noise isn't an issue for me as my case has noise dampening applied.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why not? I'm only interested in how much each card can overclock. I'm not going to pay 15% more for a card which can't OC more than a reference, as I'm planning to SLI. Noise isn't an issue for me as my case has noise dampening applied.


Any card with a custom PCB and cooler is always going to be better. Comparing to reference is never fair. It's like comparing SLI vs single. So far the G1 has been know go get to 1500mhz with ease. Reference from the reviews I've seen have been getting to 1400mhz (ish. Luck of the draw) but will thottle due to cooler. I recommend checkout Jayz2cents as he has a few reviews.


----------



## scorpscarx

Today's fury unveiling didn't impress me, is the msi 6g for sale yet or is there a time frame for it anywhere?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for SLI (was only one per customer when I pre-ordered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and EK to release a water block so I can really push this baby. Only sitting at 1488mhz with 50Mv. 70C max temp. Coming from having two 980s under water I don't like it so high lol. Love this card,


Yeah I came really close to pulling the trigger on the G1 Gaming 980 when it was out, and the 980 Ti version is doing it justice, this thing is absolute beast, with it's non-reference PCB and binned GPU's I've been seeing a consistent 50MHz higher OC versus EVGA's SC ACX (~1500-1525 vs. 1450-1475MHz). If I had the money I would have already picked this one up. Fortunately being broke is forcing me to see how EVGA's Classified performs. I have a feeling it's not going to be any faster but is going to have a $800 price-tag. Gigabyte has really stepped up their game with Maxwell. Kudos to them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> That i-chill midplate looks really nice...


I know! I wish they sold it separately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Let's summarise; reference GTX 980 Ti vs G1 Gaming? Overclockablitiy and temps under load? Go!


It's not that cut and dry, larger perspective we're looking at maybe 100Mhz / 5-10% difference and you absolutely do not want a pair of 350W GPU's dumping their heat in your case, trust me. If you go SLI the reference blowers are better than non-reference. Single card non-reference for sure.

For me, since I'm moving my G10's to the 980 Ti's, I need non-reference with mid-plates but I also need to take into consideration my PSU, which is only 850W, when finally choosing a pair of 980 Ti. For example, Gigabyte G1 Gaming variant has it's consumption about 50W higher than reference (over 400W), and the same will be the case for Classified, Strix and possibly MSI Lightning. I can probably get away with a pair of ACX 980 Ti's (reference PCB) with no / low overclock (if TDP is the same as 780 Ti, which it is on paper, I should be able to get away with an overclock as I am currently with 780 Ti SLI) but I will need to step up to a 1kW PSU at minimum with a pair of G1 Gaming, Classified or Strix.


----------



## Desolutional

I might just end up buying a G1 for now then buying a ref. for SLI later on then.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> No coil whine for me. Mine is completely silent. I would say RMA it because that's going to get annoying fast lol.


Thanks for the response. I just got off of the phone and am going to do an exchange with Newegg. Considering the few others here with a G1 haven't mentioned the coil whine and the reviews online don't seem to mention it either, I'm assuming I just had some bad luck. Normally I wouldn't care so much, but if I'm spending $700 on a graphics card, I want it to be damn near perfect. Oh well, back to the good ol 7950 for a week or two.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Any card with a custom PCB and cooler is always going to be better. Comparing to reference is never fair. It's like comparing SLI vs single. So far the G1 has been know go get to 1500mhz with ease. Reference from the reviews I've seen have been getting to 1400mhz (ish. Luck of the draw) but will thottle due to cooler. I recommend checkout Jayz2cents as he has a few reviews.


That's not true. Every reference I've seen does 1400+ with ease. Mine does without even breaking a sweat. 1500 however is a different story.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Looks pretty conclusive to me:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Reference Cooler AMD 290x
> 
> 
> Kraken G10 AMD 290x
> 
> 
> Reference Cooler Nvidia GTX Titan
> 
> 
> Kraken G10 Nvidia GTX Titan
> 
> 
> FYI, the bright red? Yeah that's 112C on the 290x and 90C (estimated, could be closer to 110C) on the Titan. Oh and this testing is with no OC. You can increase the wattage through the MOSFET by another 100W with a moderate increase in voltage and OC. I can't imagine how hot this would be at 350-400W.
> 
> I STRONGLY urge against running the G10 on a card without a VRM / MOSFET cooling midplate. I recommend reading the Puget Systems article in it's entirety.
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/
> 
> 
> 
> See the following image? This is not at all aesthetic. You run an AIO without something like this and youre going to fry your card. GUARANTEED.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Inno's I-Chill mid-plate)
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=203
> 
> Here's a shot of my mid-plate, upon replacing the original shim with a proper sized one (25x25x1.5mm) and repasting I've actually doubled the copper heat-sink count in the VRM area, this is an old pic but just an idea of what you want to be doing if youre contemplating the AIO / G10 route:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used these:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708009&cm_re=enzotech_copper_heat-sinks-_-35-708-009-_-Product
> 
> I also replaced the original 92mm G10 fan with one from Cooler Master that has double the CFM:
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/cooler-master-blade-master-92-ea-57867.htm
> 
> And on top off all of that I have a 200mm side-panel fan delivering air to both of the VRM / MOSFET fans:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't do all of the above youre flirting with catastrophe. I'm absolutely not kidding. Youre better off with the reference cooler.
> 
> 112C on the VRM? How long do you think your $700 980 Ti is gonna like that?


Stop scaring people by showing them the furmark testing. All he needs to do is get a low height VRM Heatsink block and it is taken care of. I believe it is mentioned throughout the G10 thread.

As for some real world results on g10+x40 on my 780DC2OC.

*Prior to g10+x40:*
Ambient = 25*c
Idle = 36*c
Load = 73*c

*After g10+x40:*
Ambient = 25*c
Idle = 27*c
Load = 42*c

The DC2OC came with a VRM heatsink and I reused it to cool it with the g10. It's not exactly the best heatsink but it does it's job. I have been running games at 1189mhz since I got the 780(for very long sessions of gaming) and not had any issues at all. The worst part of the g10 setup is that you feel like you will need 4 hands to put that sucker onto the graphics card.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Looks like I'm the first Tri-SLI user added to the list. The EVGA Hydro Copper blocks are absolutely stunning.



These things are a beast out of the box, they do 1342Mhz without any voltage boost or core overclock out of the box. I'm currently running 1455 core 8000 vram at stock voltages on all three cards pulling these kinds of scores.


----------



## jdstock76

Ya ... not really sure why he's in freak out mode. I've researched it enough to know what's going on.


----------



## FMXP

I'm not familiar with Maxwell OCing that much, but does increasing GPU Vcore also increase memory voltage? If not, is there any way to increase memory voltage? Thanks.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Looks like I'm the first Tri-SLI user added to the list. The EVGA Hydro Copper blocks are absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things are a beast out of the box, they do 1342Mhz without any voltage boost or core overclock out of the box. I'm currently running 1455 core 8000 vram at stock voltages on all three cards pulling these kinds of scores.


Oh my


----------



## w35t

I'm sure this has been touched on and forgive me for missing it but, are you all just putting up with all the constant driver crashes from 353.06? I was hoping things would magically be different when my 980ti arrived but nope. It's especially frustrating when it happens when games crash and I lose progress.


----------



## koroshiya8

Just want to share that i got a 'faulty' card from NewEgg. i bought 2 * EVGA SC version w/ backplate.. unfortunately one of them had a portion of the fins falling off.. Also temperature pretty high so i custom my fan curse and looks better now.

Should i RMA or live with it, as the cards doesnt seemed too affected by it.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Btw, my scores


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ondoy

awesome scores...


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Stop scaring people by showing them the furmark testing. All he needs to do is get a low height VRM Heatsink block and it is taken care of. I believe it is mentioned throughout the G10 thread.
> 
> As for some real world results on g10+x40 on my 780DC2OC.
> 
> *Prior to g10+x40:*
> Ambient = 25*c
> Idle = 36*c
> Load = 73*c
> 
> *After g10+x40:*
> Ambient = 25*c
> Idle = 27*c
> Load = 42*c
> 
> The DC2OC came with a VRM heatsink and I reused it to cool it with the g10. It's not exactly the best heatsink but it does it's job. I have been running games at 1189mhz since I got the 780(for very long sessions of gaming) and not had any issues at all. The worst part of the g10 setup is that you feel like you will need 4 hands to put that sucker onto the graphics card.


Is Unigine Heaven more representative of real world load then? (100C on the VRM here):

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821910

OP above then turned off MSAA, and reran Valley after adding some Gelid heat-sinks to the VRM and saw an increase of 6C (74 to 80C), I would imagine this would be AT LEAST 105C without said heat-sinks, possibly 110 just like was attained in the Puget System's review.

"Furmark isn't indicative of real world temperatures".

Yeah? I could be mistaken but isn't 100% load 100% load? Is Furmark somehow secretly inducing load into a parallel dimension that is increasing the load in this dimension?

Lets re-phrase the question:

Is 100% load 100% load irrespective of the application?

Meaning, if I'm seeing 100% load in Unigine Valley, what is the difference between that and 100% load in Furmark?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ya ... not really sure why he's in freak out mode. I've researched it enough to know what's going on.


Yeah? Did you take a good look at this post here?


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2qc0tv/the_g10_bracket_x31_aio_just_fried_one_of_my_gtx/%5B/URL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Looks like I'm the first Tri-SLI user added to the list. The EVGA Hydro Copper blocks are absolutely stunning.
> 
> 
> 
> These things are a beast out of the box, they do 1342Mhz without any voltage boost or core overclock out of the box. I'm currently running 1455 core 8000 vram at stock voltages on all three cards pulling these kinds of scores.


Now THAT, is a proper set-up my friend. Very nice. What kind of PSU you running?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> Just want to share that i got a 'faulty' card from NewEgg. i bought 2 * EVGA SC version w/ backplate.. unfortunately one of them had a portion of the fins falling off.. Also temperature pretty high so i custom my fan curse and looks better now.
> 
> Should i RMA or live with it, as the cards doesnt seemed too affected by it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, my scores
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I doubt it will make any difference at all to be honest. If the fins aren't actually broken (hard to tell from the photo) you should able to gently bend them back into position with something small and thin like a small flat tip screwdriver or a knife or something. It shouldn't take much at all to bend them so just go gently gently to begin with and you should be fine. Nice set up btw









Cheers.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I'm sure this has been touched on and forgive me for missing it but, are you all just putting up with all the constant driver crashes from 353.06? I was hoping things would magically be different when my 980ti arrived but nope. It's especially frustrating when it happens when games crash and I lose progress.


What crashes? To my knowledge those crashes are only affecting non-980ti cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Is Unigine Heaven more representative of real world load then? (100C on the VRM here):
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821910
> 
> OP above then turned off MSAA, and reran Valley after adding some Gelid heat-sinks to the VRM and saw an increase of 6C (74 to 80C), I would imagine this would be AT LEAST 105C without said heat-sinks, possibly 110 just like was attained in the Puget System's review.
> 
> "Furmark isn't indicative of real world temperatures".
> 
> Yeah? I could be mistaken but isn't 100% load 100% load? Is Furmark somehow secretly inducing load into a parallel dimension that is increasing the load in this dimension?
> 
> Lets re-phrase the question:
> 
> Is 100% load 100% load irrespective of the application?
> 
> Meaning, if I'm seeing 100% load in Unigine Valley, what is the difference between that and 100% load in Furmark?
> Yeah? Did you take a good look at this post here?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2qc0tv/the_g10_bracket_x31_aio_just_fried_one_of_my_gtx/%5B/URL
> Now THAT, is a proper set-up my friend. Very nice. What kind of PSU you running?


You do a whole lot of assuming don't you? I never said anything about heatsinks, VRM's, or if I'm even installing it. I'm well versed in the consequences and there are far more positive stories than the few horrible stories of the people that were to ignorant to do their research.

FYI ... I hate Reddit and refuse to go there. Why people see that as a valid place for information is beyond me?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> What crashes? To my knowledge those crashes are only affecting non-980ti cards.
> You do a whole lot of assuming don't you? I never said anything about heatsinks, VRM's, or if I'm even installing it. I'm well versed in the consequences and there are far more positive stories than the few horrible stories of the people that were to ignorant to do their research.
> 
> FYI ... I hate Reddit and refuse to go there. Why people see that as a valid place for information is beyond me?


Yeah but the negative stories, particularly the ones from 290x owners who've burnt out their cards with the G10, are enough to elicit caution with this approach. All of the failures were from those who simply removed the factory heat-sink and slapped the G10 on. The positive stories, including mine, can be found from those who erred on the side of caution. I've been running this set-up for about a year now, and have had my GPU's at +100 core +300 up and over the default ACX vbios frequency (1111 core / 1254 boost / 1900 memory / default vbios +.75mV via PX), good for 24k GPU in Firestrike and 11.5k GPU Firestrike Extreme, or about 20% faster than a G1 Gaming 980 Ti overclocked to 1.5GHz.

The only reason I am even thinking of "upgrading" to a single 980 Ti are for the few hold-out games that don't have proper SLI support, namely among them Planetside 2 and Titanfall and for the handful of titles that require more than 3GB of VRAM (not many even at 2560x1440, I just picked up Dragon Age: Inquisition for $35 on Origin and it only requires 2GB VRAM all settings maxed at 2560x1440, ditto The Witcher 3, the only games even warranting 6GB of VRAM buffer are poorly optimized console ports, i.e. COD: Advanced Warfare and The Evil Within etc.).

In fact, I will probably wait until 1080 Ti, likely due out Q4 2016 / Q1-Q2 2017, which, on 16-20nm will probably be 100% faster than top-tier Maxwell (yes as in one 1080 Ti will be faster than two Titan X or 980 Ti, all for $700 and only a year a way. I said it before and I say it again, buying 980 Ti now with Pascal 6 months on the horizon is nuts). The aforementioned games that I am forced to use a single 780 Ti I'm still seeing an average of 90 FPS completely maxed out at 2560x1440!



http://www.extremetech.com/gaming/201417-nvidias-2016-roadmap-shows-huge-performance-gains-from-upcoming-pascal-architecture

That's why I framed my initial advice as a query "are you using reference or non-reference cards for the G10" a question which I had already satisfied from a cursory glance at your "GPU history", all of which are reference cooled and at the top of which sits an "EVGA 980 Ti SC" (the absence of ACX 2.0 clearly not an error).

Take a good hard look at the 770 story above, youre far FAR better off with the reference cooler, which WILL cool your MOSFET / VRM, unlike the G10 by itself.

I don't understand the logic or desire to replace Nvidia's reference cooler with the G10 by itself. If it is because one feels that 85C is too hot, and that having to turn up the fan to 100% to address this makes the cooler too loud, with the rationale that lower GPU temps might extend the life of the card, especially if overclocked, when there is ample evidence that replacing the reference cooler with a G10 by itself will simply trade 30C lower core temperatures for 30C higher VRM temps, completely defeating the purpose of the G10 in the first place (good luck finding any examples of burnt VRM's with the reference Nvidia cooler as the 770 example in my last post).

"An exercise in futility" is trite and hackneyed, but it is applicable here.

I say it again, youre FAR better off keeping the reference cooler on and taking a hit and selling that G10 bracket and AIO (hell you might still be within the return period window) than the logic of "well I better use it, don't want to waste $100 now...."

Google AMD 290x Kraken G10 failure, PLENTY of examples abound. Learn from THEIR error.

I have a better idea, instead of burning out your 980 Ti, send it to me and I'll send you both of my 780 Ti, coolers, copper heat-sinks, back-plates, mid-plates and all. Then you will have your nice and quiet AIO cooled system, which in the end is actually 20% faster than the single 980 Ti you sent me! (Firestrike bench in signature).


----------



## Rickles

Your being silly if you think pascal is 6 months away... 14nm and HBM will both present plenty of problems with yield on their own, it took 6 months for AMD to get gen1 of HBM out, and pascal is going to use 4x as much memory.

Also, this is an owners thread, if you want to make a thread where you bemoan those purchasing a 980 Ti right now then please do create your own thread to do so.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> Just want to share that i got a 'faulty' card from NewEgg. i bought 2 * EVGA SC version w/ backplate.. unfortunately one of them had a portion of the fins falling off.. Also temperature pretty high so i custom my fan curse and looks better now.
> 
> Should i RMA or live with it, as the cards doesnt seemed too affected by it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, my scores
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hmm 20k on regular FS is kinda low for 980ti SLI. My 970s get 18500


----------



## Serandur

Never mind.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Been tweaking my GPU / CPU and so far these are the best i can do with a 24/7 OC on reference.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w35t*
> 
> I'm sure this has been touched on and forgive me for missing it but, are you all just putting up with all the constant driver crashes from 353.06? I was hoping things would magically be different when my 980ti arrived but nope. It's especially frustrating when it happens when games crash and I lose progress.


I bought two cards. both EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ installed one in my personal system which has windows 7 64bit w/ chrome hardware acceleration disabled w/ 353.06 drivers installed and had no crashes for hours. however I have to admit that as soon as I opened GPU-Z everything started going wild and started getting constant crashes in-games and while literally doing nothing in the desktop.

Then installed the second card in my friend's rig that has windows 8.1 64bit w/ chrome hardware acceleration enabled w/ 353.06 drivers installed and yet was getting crashes even without launching GPU-Z. for what ever reason I've noticed that once I also opened GPU-Z on my friend's computer, it started acting weird and started getting increased amount of crashes and complete windows instability.

So my advice is to disable hardware acceleration in chrome (browser) and not to run GPU-Z. Other users also reported having conflicts with EVGA Precision, So instead if running Precision, I would recommend for users to run MSI Afterburner until Nvidia or someone finds a fix for this driver issue and instability issue that users like myself and others are experiencing.

I hope this gives you an Idea, good luck with your adventure


----------



## koroshiya8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Hmm 20k on regular FS is kinda low for 980ti SLI. My 970s get 18500


Just saw a 24k post....i pale in comparison indeed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I doubt it will make any difference at all to be honest. If the fins aren't actually broken (hard to tell from the photo) you should able to gently bend them back into position with something small and thin like a small flat tip screwdriver or a knife or something. It shouldn't take much at all to bend them so just go gently gently to begin with and you should be fine. Nice set up btw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


It is indeed broken just that i slot it back in LOL.. have already reported to EVGA for their recommendation.


----------



## trippinonprozac

What is considered a good overclock on these cards under water guys?

I have an SC+ that I have gone and put an EK Nickel block and backplate on. I have flashed the bios to the one on the front page that has the raised power target but NOT the higher voltage.

So far the card is rock solid at 1500mhz at only 1.23v max. ASIC is 63.3


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Is Unigine Heaven more representative of real world load then? (100C on the VRM here):
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821910
> 
> OP above then turned off MSAA, and reran Valley after adding some Gelid heat-sinks to the VRM and saw an increase of 6C (74 to 80C), I would imagine this would be AT LEAST 105C without said heat-sinks, possibly 110 just like was attained in the Puget System's review.
> 
> "Furmark isn't indicative of real world temperatures".
> 
> Yeah? I could be mistaken but isn't 100% load 100% load? Is Furmark somehow secretly inducing load into a parallel dimension that is increasing the load in this dimension?
> 
> Lets re-phrase the question:
> 
> Is 100% load 100% load irrespective of the application?
> 
> Meaning, if I'm seeing 100% load in Unigine Valley, what is the difference between that and 100% load in Furmark?
> Yeah? Did you take a good look at this post here?
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/2qc0tv/the_g10_bracket_x31_aio_just_fried_one_of_my_gtx/%5B/URL
> Now THAT, is a proper set-up my friend. Very nice. What kind of PSU you running?


What you're comparing is a 290x, which runs way hotter than any of the nvidia graphics cards in the past years. Not only that but I remember the 290x vrm's being rated to something like 125*c.

As far as Furmark is concerned. Back in the day(during the gtx 200 series) Furmark was causing graphics cards to meltdown because of too much power draw. Since then _most_ overclockers have shyed away from it for testing. Although now adays both AMD and Nvidia recognize when furmark is running and downclock to avoid meltdowns just for this program.

As for the poor 760 owner, it is mentioned that he never overclocked the cards, and had JUST put the g10 cooler on when it decided to fry. I would imagine the card was going to fry regardless of the g10 at some point. I could understand if the guy was stress testing it to extreme levels and it fried because the vrm's got to like 140. However the guy never actually mentions the temperatures of the vrm's....


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> What is considered a good overclock on these cards under water guys?
> 
> I have an SC+ that I have gone and put an EK Nickel block and backplate on. I have flashed the bios to the one on the front page that has the raised power target but NOT the higher voltage.
> 
> So far the card is rock solid at 1500mhz at only 1.23v max. ASIC is 63.3


Awesome, think from what I've been reading 1500Mhz is a good OC for these cards on water as not to many are hitting it on air unless fans are 100% , you also have some headroom with the extra voltage. Noticed your from Aus I picked up a EVGA GTX980ti SC from PC case gear and getting 1475Mhz boost, hovers around 1463 at 72 degrees with the 425watt bios gamestable, benches 1500 but its not stable in games, given my thermals were quiet good tried the 425watt with the 1.28 voltage but I think VRMS can't handle the extra voltage as GPU clocks reset to default after a few minutes of load and temps are noticeably higher, if your temps are low the 1.28v bios would be worth ago titan X owners having been using it for sometime with any trouble from what I've been reading.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Awesome, think from what I've been reading 1500Mhz is a good OC for these cards on water as not to many are hitting it on air unless fans are 100% , you also have some headroom with the extra voltage. Noticed your from Aus I picked up a EVGA GTX980ti SC from PC case gear and getting 1475Mhz boost, hovers around 1463 at 72 degrees with the 425watt bios gamestable, benches 1500 but its not stable in games, given my thermals were quiet good tried the 425watt with the 1.28 voltage but I think VRMS can't handle the extra voltage as GPU clocks reset to default after a few minutes of load and temps are noticeably higher, if your temps are low the 1.28v bios would be worth ago titan X owners having been using it for sometime with any trouble from what I've been reading.


I am keen to flash the 1.28v bios on, I just wanted to get a feel for what the card could do with this one first. My temps dont exceed 29c so yeah, Im good for temps ;-)


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi Guys

What are u Thinking of The AMD Fury X

http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1506/AMD-Fiji-Tech-Day/AMD-Radeon-Fiji-23.png

i was a litle shocked about it^^

geting my GTX 980 ti Sc+ Acx on Friday :/

in my opinion the AMD can be faster, and its cheaper.
But I dont like AMDs cards.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> What are u Thinking of The AMD Fury X
> 
> http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1506/AMD-Fiji-Tech-Day/AMD-Radeon-Fiji-23.png
> 
> i was a litle shocked about it^^
> 
> geting my GTX 980 ti Sc+ Acx on Friday :/
> 
> in my opinion the AMD can be faster, and its cheaper.
> But I dont like AMDs cards.


I think it's fairly nice, but I doubt it'll be significantly faster than a well-cooled 980 Ti with both at max overclocks (probably pretty close to each other). The main reason I prefer the 980 Ti is the VRAM however. I think 4 GBs is a bit tight for cards this powerful and prefer the 980 Ti's 6 GBs.

We can't accurately guess how it performs without reviews, of course.


----------



## Recipe7

My 980 Ti G1 came in. This is the first brand new GPU i've purchased ever. I'm always hesitant to get the latest and greatest.

Clocked it to 1500core/8000mem and runs like a champ. Haven't gone up past 65C in any benchmark or game so far. Glad the leap was taken.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> My 980 Ti G1 came in. This is the first brand new GPU i've purchased ever. I'm always hesitant to get the latest and greatest.
> 
> Clocked it to 1500core/8000mem and runs like a champ. Haven't gone up past 65C in any benchmark or game so far. Glad the leap was taken.


Nice


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> I think it's fairly nice, but I doubt it'll be significantly faster than a well-cooled 980 Ti with both at max overclocks (probably pretty close to each other). The main reason I prefer the 980 Ti is the VRAM however. I think 4 GBs is a bit tight for cards this powerful and prefer the 980 Ti's 6 GBs.
> 
> We can't accurately guess how it performs without reviews, of course.


The Fury X is fully watercooled, including the VRMs too, which means under stock load it reaches 50'C. This gives it plenty of headroom to OC. I will buy the Fury X if the hybrid is not repriced for $680 too later on down the road (nVidia should have done an AIO loop for reference to begin with). 6GB of VRAM is barely needed at 4K for modern gaming with no AA or FXAA: http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/90/much-vram-need-1080p-1440p-4k-aa-enabled/index.html

It is now apparent to me that GTA V VRAM consumption can be improved via drivers as the difference in VRAM consumption from 1080p to 4K is only 0.3GB! GTA V at 4K with AA enabled is _JUST PLAIN STUPID_. Only the TITAN X could lock all that VRAM and I'm not paying $1000 for a GPU which is potentially slower than the Fury X and has overheating VRMs upon OCing.

The most important thing from the AMD keynote was the pricing of the Fury X. Seeing as they are selling an extreme card which a full watercooling setup (VRMs too) and only 2GB less VRAM (no problem as I have shown with Tweaktown), for the _same price_ as the 980 Ti, I'd say nVidia has to drop the 980 Ti to $600 if the Fury X matches or exceeds the 980 Ti performance; especially when both are OCed to their limits.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Dose The *Maxxwell II Bios Tweaker* support the 980 ti?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1538296/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker-overclocking-advise


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The Fury X is fully watercooled, including the VRMs too, which means under stock load it reaches 50'C. This gives it plenty of headroom to OC. I will buy the Fury X if the hybrid is not repriced for $680 too later on down the road (nVidia should have done an AIO loop for reference to begin with). 6GB of VRAM is barely needed at 4K for modern gaming with no AA or FXAA: http://www.tweaktown.com/tweakipedia/90/much-vram-need-1080p-1440p-4k-aa-enabled/index.html
> 
> It is now apparent to me that GTA V VRAM consumption can be improved via drivers as the difference in VRAM consumption from 1080p to 4K is only 0.3GB! GTA V at 4K with AA enabled is _JUST PLAIN STUPID_. Only the TITAN X could lock all that VRAM and I'm not paying $1000 for a GPU which is potentially slower than the Fury X and has overheating VRMs upon OCing.
> 
> The most important thing from the AMD keynote was the pricing of the Fury X. Seeing as they are selling an extreme card which a full watercooling setup (VRMs too) and only 2GB less VRAM (no problem as I have shown with Tweaktown), for the _same price_ as the 980 Ti, *I'd say nVidia has to drop the 980 Ti to $600 if the Fury X matches or exceeds the 980 Ti performance*; especially when both are OCed to their limits.


I hope they do, then I'll grab another 980 Ti.


----------



## carlhil2

At $600 a pop, I would get three.


----------



## perablenta

So I sold my 780ti for $420, (keep in mind I am just translating my country currency to dollars, I don't live in a country like US, so prices are higher for PC components).

Then I used that money and added $100 and got myself a used, but almost brand new 980 G1 Windforce. I can OC it to 1303/1404Mhz and 7080Mhz and play TW3 smooth with custom over ultra settings. (I didn't look at the FPS because I don't want to get obsessed with it but it runs really well).
(rest of my pc> Intel i7-4770K 3.5GHz(turbo at 3.9GHz), Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3, Kingston DDR3 16GB at 1333Hz +SSD, 1000W PSU and so on).

Now I have an opportunity to get a referent ASUS 980ti for $940.

When I look at the raw power when OCed, I see that I would gain about 50% more Pixel Fillrate(from 80+ to 120+) and 30% Texture Fillrate(from 170 to 220), and ofc the extra 2 GB of Vram(but I play on a TV so I can't go beyond 1080p and 60fps).

If I could sell the 980 G1 for about $500+ would it be worth spending another $450 to get the 980ti ASUS referent or wait till next year and Pascal.

What is your opinion?


----------



## nonnac7

Just means a lower price for the Classy!


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> So I sold my 780ti for $420, (keep in mind I am just translating my country currency to dollars, I don't live in a country like US, so prices are higher for PC components).
> 
> Then I used that money and added $100 and got myself a used, but almost brand new 980 G1 Windforce. I can OC it to 1303/1404Mhz and 7080Mhz and play TW3 smooth with custom over ultra settings. (I didn't look at the FPS because I don't want to get obsessed with it but it runs really well).
> (rest of my pc> Intel i7-4770K 3.5GHz(turbo at 3.9GHz), Gigabyte GA-Z87-HD3, Kingston DDR3 16GB at 1333Hz +SSD, 1000W PSU and so on).
> 
> Now I have an opportunity to get a referent ASUS 980ti for $940.
> 
> When I look at the raw power when OCed, I see that I would gain about 50% more Pixel Fillrate(from 80+ to 120+) and 30% Texture Fillrate(from 170 to 220), and ofc the extra 2 GB of Vram(but I play on a TV so I can't go beyond 1080p and 60fps).
> 
> If I could sell the 980 G1 for about $500+ would it be worth spending another $450 to get the 980ti ASUS referent or wait till next year and Pascal.
> 
> What is your opinion?


so what are u looking for? ur not intrested in fps`?
playing games in 1080p 1440p 2k? 4k?

I have done the switch from a 780 to an 980 ti because of the ability to play games in 2-4k.


----------



## perablenta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> so what are u looking for? ur not intrested in fps`?
> playing games in 1080p 1440p 2k? 4k?
> 
> I have done the switch from a 780 to an 980 ti because of the ability to play games in 2-4k.


Like I wrote, I play on a TV so I am locked to 1080p and 60fps. I just want max settings at [email protected] in all games.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *perablenta*
> 
> Like I wrote, I play on a TV so I am locked to 1080p and 60fps. I just want max settings at [email protected] in all games.


Then i think its not worth to spend +450$ for a 980 ti when u run a 980.
Even Witcher 3 and gta 5 should run smooth on 1080p with that 980.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Just means a lower price for the Classy!


I hope so!









Would love me some Classy/Lightning action, but looking at current pricing I rather go with stock 980 Ti or Fury X.


----------



## jodasanchezz

So is there any tool out there to mod the Bios?
Dose the Maxxwell 2 Tweaker work for 980 ti ?

How was the Bios in the first post made`?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> So is there any tool out there to mod the Bios?
> *Dose the Maxxwell 2 Tweaker work for 980 ti* ?
> 
> How was the Bios in the first post made`?


Yes it does.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes it does.


TY


----------



## dave1991

Can I join?


----------



## dzb87

Is Gigabyte G1 cooling loud? I just ordered their 980Ti but I still have mixed feelings after watching some reviews.
My previous card was MSI 980 Gaming 4G that is considered to be rather quiet.
Is there a big difference between these cooling systems?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> What are u Thinking of The AMD Fury X
> 
> http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1506/AMD-Fiji-Tech-Day/AMD-Radeon-Fiji-23.png
> 
> i was a litle shocked about it^^
> 
> geting my GTX 980 ti Sc+ Acx on Friday :/
> 
> in my opinion the AMD can be faster, and its cheaper.
> But I dont like AMDs cards.


From what I've read there's no actual or reliable benchmarks out. Some say it beats the TX, some say it doesn't. Either way I think it's fugly. I hope it does do well though because Nvidia needs competition. Myself I need to register this thing ASAP so I can use the step up to possibly get the Classy.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> From what I've read there's no actual or reliable benchmarks out. Some say it beats the TX, some say it doesn't. Either way I think it's fugly. I hope it does do well though because Nvidia needs competition. Myself I need to register this thing ASAP so *I can use the step up to possibly get the Classy*.


Can't step up to custom cards like the Classified otherwise the 980 Classy would be available for step up on this list:

*http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/*


----------



## jdstock76

Hmmmm that's not how I read it. I'll take another look at it later.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hmmmm that's not how I read it. I'll take another look at it later.


Pretty sure it's always been like that unfortunately.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Which one would you choose and why?
> 
> *ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5 Gaming*
> 
> - Very solid sink
> - 3 large fans
> - Probably very solid VRM aswell
> - Semi passive (without bios modifications)
> - Card is one of the largest we saw so far and it still takes only two slots
> 
> 
> 
> *ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP!*
> 
> - 5 years of warranty (eg. Asus has only 3). This is mostly useless for us enthusiasts but that difference might have selling value at some point.
> - Based on my personal experience with 2x 970 AMP! Extreme Core cards this cooler is the best one I've seen so far
> - This card also takes only 2 slots
> 
> 
> 
> *Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme*
> 
> - Probably the fastest overclocked GTX 980 Ti card on the market
> - 5 years of warranty
> - Cooler takes 3 slots so it might be a bit bigger than 'regular' AMP!'s
> - I'm not sure about those fans even Zotac promises about 30% more pressure / less sound etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Pricing is about the same but my goal is to buy another one at some point. 3 slot card is a bit risky because in the worst scenario I would need to sell it and buy 2 slot card instead (at the point when I'm setting up SLI setup)
> 
> Opinions?


Anyone?


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> From what I've read there's no actual or reliable benchmarks out. Some say it beats the TX, some say it doesn't. Either way I think it's fugly. I hope it does do well though because Nvidia needs competition. Myself I need to register this thing ASAP so I can use the step up to possibly get the Classy.


I Absolutly agree Nvidia needs competition.
Otherwise the prices will rais and rais... i just remember my
GTX 480 Hydro cooper ftw was @ 550€
GTX 780 EKBW Super Jetstream @ 680€
Gtx 980 ti sc 780€
.......

how will this go on?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Is Gigabyte G1 cooling loud? I just ordered their 980Ti but I still have mixed feelings after watching some reviews.
> My previous card was MSI 980 Gaming 4G that is considered to be rather quiet.
> Is there a big difference between these cooling systems?


Nope. Set it so the fan never goes over 50% and not only will you not hear it, but you can probably keep the card around 70C at full load overclocked. The G1 cooling is that good.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> *Nvidia GTX 980 Ti Owners Club*


This is a club for Owners for the 980 Ti.

Fill out the form to set yourself apart from those that don't own this amazing card.

And we will ask that moderators remove all troll post.

Click here to fill out form

Code: Signature link

Code:



Code:


[code][URL=http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/the-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/]  [NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti Owner's Club][/URL]</code>
</pre></div>




Spoiler: GTX 980 Ti Specs















Hi, any possibility to get a modded bios for air with about 1.25-1.26v max, I know my card is capable of better clocks on air but 1.28v just seems to warm it up to much.

Cheers


----------



## Matthew89




----------



## helios123

hi i got the EVGA 980 ti SC (reference) and tried to OC past 1400mhz and failed. I am new to OC and want to understand why its not stable and what I could do to reach around 1400mhz. Here is my results with graphs that i'd like someone to interpret especially what is meant by 'voltage limit' at 1. Also I plan to watercool the card soon how would that help?


----------



## chef1702

Can someone please confirm, that every card from EVGA with an "evga" on the bottom of the pcb does go up witz mod bios to 1275 mV (1281 in bios). I searched the complete thread and every post with some pics or voltage details was on the reference pcb with the nvidia logo on the bottom (all evga cards with refernce cooler). No one posted a pic with an SC+ or so. Because all pcbs with evga logo on the bottom are made by evga. After the 980 FTW were voltage locked on the hardware site I won't pay 700 euro for an voltage locked card...


----------



## scorpscarx

@helios sc isn't binned further than what it says on the box and you aren't guaranteed 1400+

@chef pretty much all driver and i2c controlled card with the right bios, stock or modded, will be capped at 1.28, not that it matters as on maxwell usually the +37, 1.25 ish is usually more stable anyway.

@escalibur they aren't even out yet how can we say, hurry up msi


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> hi i got the EVGA 980 ti SC (reference) and tried to OC past 1400mhz and failed. I am new to OC and want to understand why its not stable and what I could do to reach around 1400mhz. Here is my results with graphs that i'd like someone to interpret especially what is meant by 'voltage limit' at 1. Also I plan to watercool the card soon how would that help?


Take your +mem to zero(0). Then raise core up to 1400+ at 110% power until you're not stable then start adding small bits of voltage until you are. Try +186ish. Think thats around 1400. At work and my notes are at home.

I used Valley for this but I'm sure there are others. I think my max was around 1486/1752. I still can't find a stable OC adding mem though. Been tuning my 5820k oc the last couple of days.

One last note is that I would use an aggressive fan profile as it will get up to around 83 degrees.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> @helios sc isn't binned further than what it says on the box and you aren't guaranteed 1400+


Pretty much every 980 ti I've seen does 1400 relatively easy.


----------



## scorpscarx

Depends on how cold and binned you got, also how many exactly have you seen in person do it.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi, any possibility to get a modded bios for air with about 1.25-1.26v max, I know my card is capable of better clocks on air but 1.28v just seems to warm it up to much.
> 
> Cheers


You'd have to ask someone with more time than me to do it, I can update the OP if someone does.


----------



## thrgk

can someone walk me through overclocking a nvidea GPU? I have 2 980TI's coming today and before I slap the WB's on them I wanted to make sure they were good OC'ers.
DO nvidea GPU even have voltage control? IF so do I just up to all the way (which will be around 1.25v prolly) and then up core to 1400? What is a good OC on memory?

Since one is SC, which is 1190mhz i think, would +200mhz on that one, and +300 mhz on the core of the stock reference one be good? I thought these had no voltage control, and I just had to up the power target 100% and work from there

Is MSI AB better to use then evga precision?


----------



## helios123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Take your +mem to zero(0). Then raise core up to 1400+ at 110% power until you're not stable then start adding small bits of voltage until you are. Try +186ish. Think thats around 1400. At work and my notes are at home.
> 
> I used Valley for this but I'm sure there are others. I think my max was around 1486/1752. I still can't find a stable OC adding mem though. Been tuning my 5820k oc the last couple of days.
> 
> One last note is that I would use an aggressive fan profile as it will get up to around 83 degrees.


will using those custom bios help my OC? is it risky using custom bios what should I be aware of? and does anyone know what voltage limit in teh graph means as i dont hit that when im at stock speeds.


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> I Absolutly agree Nvidia needs competition.
> Otherwise the prices will rais and rais... i just remember my
> GTX 480 Hydro cooper ftw was @ 550€
> GTX 780 EKBW Super Jetstream @ 680€
> Gtx 980 ti sc 780€
> .......
> 
> how will this go on?


Compare prices in dollars

EUR:USD exchange rate changed from 1.3:1 to around 1.1:1 so we are hit with 20% increase just from that









And for happy news I got mine 980 ti today







Now i just need some nice g-sync display to move from [email protected] fps.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> will using those custom bios help my OC? is it risky using custom bios what should I be aware of? and does anyone know what voltage limit in teh graph means as i dont hit that when im at stock speeds.


I don't flash custom BIOS sorry!


----------



## theMillen

After getting the 980 ti, i got the upgrade itch (from 3770k) >.> 
the 5930k has definitely helped alot with minimum frame rates >.< spent about 3 hours yesterday doing the swap and was too tired after it to see what my max oc was on both 980ti and cpu. will post benchies tonight


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> After getting the 980 ti, i got the upgrade itch (from 3770k) >.>
> the 5930k has definitely helped alot with minimum frame rates >.< spent about 3 hours yesterday doing the swap and was too tired after it to see what my max oc was on both 980ti and cpu. will post benchies tonight


Such a sexy board. Almost got that one but since I was trying to keep budget down for the 980ti I went to the ASRock Extreme4. Heard the Sabertooth clocks like a boss though. You should be able to hit 4.6 pretty easy. Hint: turn HT off.







Helped me keep temps down a bunch.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Such a sexy board. Almost got that one but since I was trying to keep budget down for the 980ti I went to the ASRock Extreme4. Heard the Sabertooth clocks like a boss though. You should be able to hit 4.6 pretty easy. Hint: turn HT off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helped me keep temps down a bunch.


Thanks! Yeah i've had the Extreme4 past couple gen's and ive always wanted a Sabertooth board, they were always so elegant. Ive installed a few for clients, and basically said F IT! Since i got the CPU for 199, i told myself i could splurge on the board!







Now to sell my damned 3770k, extreme4, 16gb samsung "magic" ram! >.< then maybe ill get another 980 ti







Stupid 35 rep is a pain 

But ive been surprised by Asrocks stability and ability to oc the past couple boards i literally ALMOST stuck with them again, lets hope asus can keep me happy (my RIIE was a PITA back in the day!)

But before with 3770 even at 4.8, Final Fantasy XIV with 980ti i would hit low 40's for minimum at 4k (maxed out) now minimums are low-mid 60's at same spots (AT STOCK 3.5!) sooo i think the 980 ti has a little more breathing room now which makes me happy as i thought i wouldnt see any real life gains


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Such a sexy board. Almost got that one but since I was trying to keep budget down for the 980ti I went to the ASRock Extreme4. Heard the Sabertooth clocks like a boss though. You should be able to hit 4.6 pretty easy. Hint: turn HT off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Helped me keep temps down a bunch.


HAH! i noticed you had the Z77 Sabertooth >.< we swapped! that was the board for about 2 years id always think about buying and swapping out the Extreme4 with.. but no matter how much i abused the asrock... it just wouldnt die!


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Still rocking a i5 2500k 4.7ghz haha


----------



## SLNC

Got my Gigabyte G1 today.

Holy **** that card clocks like a mofo.

No problems hitting 1302 MHz and still at around 70 °C. Should be able to push it even further.

Seems like I got a pretty good chip too: ASIC 74.4 %

Overall I am very happy with my purchase!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah i've had the Extreme4 past couple gen's and ive always wanted a Sabertooth board, they were always so elegant. Ive installed a few for clients, and basically said F IT! Since i got the CPU for 199, i told myself i could splurge on the board!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to sell my damned 3770k, extreme4, 16gb samsung "magic" ram! >.< then maybe ill get another 980 ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid 35 rep is a pain
> 
> But ive been surprised by Asrocks stability and ability to oc the past couple boards i literally ALMOST stuck with them again, lets hope asus can keep me happy (my RIIE was a PITA back in the day!)
> 
> But before with 3770 even at 4.8, Final Fantasy XIV with 980ti i would hit low 40's for minimum at 4k (maxed out) now minimums are low-mid 60's at same spots (AT STOCK 3.5!) sooo i think the 980 ti has a little more breathing room now which makes me happy as i thought i wouldnt see any real life gains


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> HAH! i noticed you had the Z77 Sabertooth >.< we swapped! that was the board for about 2 years id always think about buying and swapping out the Extreme4 with.. but no matter how much i abused the asrock... it just wouldnt die!


Hahaha ... Same with the Sabertooth. 3770K screamed in that board. I'm trying to sling my Z77 goodies as well. Hate to let them go. I install mostly ASUS boards in client computers because of reliability but I'm really impressed with ASRock. Great boards!

I'm about to drop the hammer on the ACER XB270HU. Can't wait to see FF14 on that. Be able to stretch the 980ti a bit. Chews up 1080 to easily.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Also got a G1 today. Boosts to 1392MHz strait out of the box @ 1.18v. ASIC 82.1%


----------



## SLNC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Also got a G1 today. Boosts to 1392MHz strait out of the box @ 1.18v. ASIC 82.1%


Damn. Awesome ASIC. And I still don't get over how beautiful this card is.


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> What crashes? To my knowledge those crashes are only affecting non-980ti cards.


I did the most thorough deletion and removal of old drivers and reinstalled 353.06 when I installed my 980ti and got crashes soon after. Mainly just being on the desktop but in game too. It's acting no different with the 980ti than it did with my 970.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I bought two cards. both EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ installed one in my personal system which has windows 7 64bit w/ chrome hardware acceleration disabled w/ 353.06 drivers installed and had no crashes for hours. however I have to admit that as soon as I opened GPU-Z everything started going wild and started getting constant crashes in-games and while literally doing nothing in the desktop.
> 
> Then installed the second card in my friend's rig that has windows 8.1 64bit w/ chrome hardware acceleration enabled w/ 353.06 drivers installed and yet was getting crashes even without launching GPU-Z. for what ever reason I've noticed that once I also opened GPU-Z on my friend's computer, it started acting weird and started getting increased amount of crashes and complete windows instability.
> 
> So my advice is to disable hardware acceleration in chrome (browser) and not to run GPU-Z. Other users also reported having conflicts with EVGA Precision, So instead if running Precision, I would recommend for users to run MSI Afterburner until Nvidia or someone finds a fix for this driver issue and instability issue that users like myself and others are experiencing.
> 
> I hope this gives you an Idea, good luck with your adventure


Disable hardware acceleration in chrome? Sounds odd but I'll give it a shot. I also wasn't running GPU-Z and never use Precision.

I'm actually surprised so few here are having the same issue. People all across the internet are having issues with these drivers.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> will using those custom bios help my OC? is it risky using custom bios what should I be aware of? and does anyone know what voltage limit in teh graph means as i dont hit that when im at stock speeds.


Yes, it will help by allowing you more voltage (up to 1.274v), however I would not use that voltage unless under water or if you already have super low temps. If I was on air, I would flash to the custom bios that allows a higher power limit but same voltage to eliminate the throttling. Not the 1281mv one.


----------



## wholeeo

I want a G1,









Can't find the thing anywhere.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I want a G1,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find the thing anywhere.


Did someone say?

Hehe


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I want a G1,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't find the thing anywhere.


Ya no one has it except Newegg and they're out of stock.


----------



## neonash67

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5129337

1420 boost/7900memory
seems alright yeh?

I see artifacts in unigine heaven if i go any higher but dont get crashes till around 1470ish.


----------



## Desolutional

The artifacts might be temp releated, maybe the VRAM is overheating?


----------



## Exolaris

Can anyone with an ACX cooler report on temps/overclockability?


----------



## w35t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Can anyone with an ACX cooler report on temps/overclockability?


I haven't gotten mine to go above 77 deg C and even with a rather low (66 ASIC quality) I hit 1450 on the core with ease.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Can anyone with an ACX cooler report on temps/overclockability?


I got a maximum of 1489 on mine with stock BIOS and max temps were like 78C, but I'm going to experiment with my case fan setup later to look into improving that. My current setup is great for blower-style cards but not much for ACX cards.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Did someone say?
> 
> Hehe




The black and white color scheme is so perfect.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> I got a maximum of 1489 on mine with stock BIOS and max temps were like 78C, but I'm going to experiment with my case fan setup later to look into improving that. My current setup is great for blower-style cards but not much for ACX cards.


Yeah unfortunately my case doesn't have a side panel fan so it's better suited for blower-style, but I'm hearing that the reference 980ti is super loud at high fan speeds and I'd rather not have that.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Yeah unfortunately my case doesn't have a side panel fan so it's better suited for blower-style, but I'm hearing that the reference 980ti is super loud at high fan speeds and I'd rather not have that.


It's not too bad if the case is bottled up. Plus you can set custom fan profiles. Oddly though it does seem louder than my 980.


----------



## Dooginater

I've only been able to get +150 on my Core and +300 on my memory. I got a low ASIC score 60%. =( Temps never got above 75 though and that's with an automatic profile.

Any one want to point in the direction of a good oc'ing guide for the 980ti? Is it the same principles as the 980 or has it changed? (I skipped the 9 series waiting for the Ti edition)


----------



## jdstock76

What does VRel and VOp mean?

Edit: Nvm I googled it.


----------



## omega53

Thank you so much for the 980ti bios. My card wouldn't go past 1365 without ctd on almost every game. Now I'm hitting 1415 without a single crash yet







My card is a evga 980 ti acx.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega53*
> 
> Thank you so much for the 980ti bios. My card wouldn't go past 1365 without ctd on almost every game. Now I'm hitting 1415 without a single crash yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My card is a evga 980 ti acx.


Congrats on your success







but sorry I wasnt following up what bios did you end up using?


----------



## helios123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Yes, it will help by allowing you more voltage (up to 1.274v), however I would not use that voltage unless under water or if you already have super low temps. If I was on air, I would flash to the custom bios that allows a higher power limit but same voltage to eliminate the throttling. Not the 1281mv one.


i plan on going on water soon but im new to this and want to know how risky it is to use this custom bios. also can you link me to what bios you recommend?


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> @escalibur they aren't even out yet how can we say, hurry up msi


I know but we pretty much know what will they gonna be, don't we?







Anyway I've reserved Asus Strix just out of curiousity.







(755€ including shipping)





Should be 'premium' enough.


----------



## omega53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Congrats on your success
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but sorry I wasnt following up what bios did you end up using?


The one that set the power limit to 121% Not sure if evga is gimping non SC cards or I just had a crappy one.


----------



## Wozzathelad

Gamers Nexus have reviewed the EVGA Hybrid. Typically informative review with some discussion on Maxwell O/cing in general. They managed to get a 1514MHZ Boost Clock out of one!.

My EVGA 980 Ti SC is on its way. Got an EK Titan X water block and back plate ready to go on.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks


----------



## amlett

Another FS with stock volts and a little push in mems too.

1500/7500

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7390261

21K Graphics Score (18K total).

gotta love this card. Come on EK, release blocks for the G1!!!!


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> i plan on going on water soon but im new to this and want to know how risky it is to use this custom bios. also can you link me to what bios you recommend?


Using a custom bios should be no problem since our voltage is limited to 1.274v anyways, as long as temps are in check.

I'd recommend 980Ti-SC-425.zip in the op just under the bios section for air, and the one underneath it for water.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wozzathelad*
> 
> Gamers Nexus have reviewed the EVGA Hybrid. Typically informative review with some discussion on Maxwell O/cing in general. They managed to get a 1514MHZ Boost Clock out of one!.
> 
> My EVGA 980 Ti SC is on its way. Got an EK Titan X water block and back plate ready to go on.


I'm in the same boat today! UPS is delivering early to make up for Newegg's molasses movements. Finally I can get that second card in, and just in time for Heavensward. Woohoo!

Speaking of EK, is it just me or has their packaging taken a sudden leap in quality? Everything seems nicer, and more well packed than the first tx block I grabbed a few months back.


----------



## jodasanchezz

I just want to ask agin

is one Gtx 980 ti able to run Witcher 3 in 4K ?

How many fps can i expact?

Someone must have done this?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> I just want to ask agin
> 
> is one Gtx 980 ti able to run Witcher 3 in 4K ?
> 
> How many fps can i expact?
> 
> Someone must have done this?


*



*


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thx, but i want a feedback from useres in here.
I dont have an 8 core CPU

Someone with i7 4770 4790 .....and one 980ti without oc would be nice


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Thx, but i want a feedback from useres in here.
> I dont have an 8 core CPU
> 
> Someone with i7 4770 4790 .....and one 980ti without oc would be nice


Being pretty specific. I'd help but I refuse to pay full price for games at release and I have a 6 core cpu. Sorry bud.


----------



## omega53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Thx, but i want a feedback from useres in here.
> I dont have an 8 core CPU
> 
> Someone with i7 4770 4790 .....and one 980ti without oc would be nice


At 1440p Ultra minus hairworks, I stay pegged at 60fps... I have no doubt it could play around 45fps at 4k and even 60 if you dropped a couple setting from ultra to high. I have a 4770k and GTX 980 ti @ 1400/7000


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Being pretty specific. I'd help but I refuse to pay full price for games at release and I have a 6 core cpu. Sorry bud.


it is 10% off on the steam summer sale . .


----------



## thrgk

i got my 2 980ti in. One is stock reference other is SC reference, any idea why after giving both +87mv in evga and setting power limit to 110% that one card is only at around 1.12V and other is 1.21?

These do have water blocks so temps hopefully arent an issue

How do I get both to do 1.25v or close, so i can up the core the most?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Thx, but i want a feedback from useres in here.
> I dont have an 8 core CPU
> 
> Someone with i7 4770 4790 .....and one 980ti without oc would be nice


with 6 core, everything maxed (ultra regular and high post processing) i got ~28-32 last night

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Being pretty specific. I'd help but I refuse to pay full price for games at release and I have a 6 core cpu. Sorry bud.


got mine 2 nights ago on ebay for $15 guy selling had a few more, gog.com accounts! just have to change email and password and BAM cheap


----------



## khemist

I remember having this problem with the 980 when trying to back up the stock bios and there was a newer version of gpuz that disabled the gpu that got round it i think.

Same with the Ti now, is everyone using v0.8.3 to backup?.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> I remember having this problem with the 980 when trying to back up the stock bios and there was a newer version of gpuz that disabled the gpu that got round it i think.
> 
> Same with the Ti now, is everyone using v0.8.3 to backup?.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Anyway to save the gtx 980 ti bios i have?
> Gpuz doesnt work
> 
> 
> 
> Use the nvflash tool posted in the Titan-X owner's thread.
> 
> The command is:
> 
> nvflash --save biosname.rom
Click to expand...

@Rickles - maybe put that in the OP?


----------



## XCalinX

Submitted


----------



## thrgk

Not bad, 1480 was max boost i think


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> @Rickles - maybe put that in the OP?


I'll snag the post and put it in our OP probably tonight, they've got me busy at work today.

I've got my card sitting at 1400/8000 with +21mV and I am happy with it.


----------



## thrgk




----------



## masax

I qot a question for all of you. I got my 980ti 2waySLI setup this week. The EVGA reference SC cards.
I ran the unigine valley benchmark to test them. i had like 5300 points, I was thinking of my cpu bottelenecking and indeed it was true.
So i overclocked the my cpu to 4.5ghz and i saw immediately when running the benchmark my fps went up.
I got 5760 points

Is this result good or is it still bad?

Systemsspecs
i5 4670K
ASUS VII MAXIMUS FORMULA motherboard
16GB OF 1600mhz RAM
AX860 WATT PSU
CORSAIR h100i cpucooler
2 X gtx 980 TI SC REFERENCE from EVGA


----------



## dookiepower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *masax*
> 
> I qot a question for all of you. I got my 980ti 2waySLI setup this week. The EVGA reference SC cards.
> I ran the unigine valley benchmark to test them. i had like 5300 points, I was thinking of my cpu bottelenecking and indeed it was true.
> So i overclocked the my cpu to 4.5ghz and i saw immediately when running the benchmark my fps went up.
> I got 5760 points
> 
> Is this result good or is it still bad?
> 
> Systemsspecs
> i5 4670K
> ASUS VII MAXIMUS FORMULA motherboard
> 16GB OF 1600mhz RAM
> AX860 WATT PSU
> CORSAIR h100i cpucooler
> 2 X gtx 980 TI SC REFERENCE from EVGA


In my experience the easiest way to see if you rig is running where you think it should is to use any of the 3Dmark benches as you can directly compare your score to others. As for your score I am not the best person to answer that question. My only comment would be that an overclocked cpu and 2 980ti's is probably pretty close to the limit on your 860 watt power supply. Check your gpu stats after a bench run. What power usage and gpu utilization are you getting? As for bottlenecks, are your gpu's not at full utilization while your cpu is pegged at 100%?

By no means an expert here, but I think you are really close to the cusp of needing a more powerful power supply. I am planning on getting a second 980 ti and am wondering if my 1000watt PS will be enough..

EDIT: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti_review,8.html

Looking here Guru3D shows a gpu max load wattage use of 332W for the reference 980ti. So you'd be looking at 664 for SLI as a rough comparison. Leaving you less than 200W for the rest of the system on an 860W PS.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

My second card just arrived, and I'm pretty pumped to set it all up!

ASIC 66.7% on the second card. First card is 66.9% which has been running at 1510/8000 for a week.


----------



## looniam

i'm going to leave this here (again)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
> cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V
> 
> Cyclops Bios
> Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
> (Base clocks)
> Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
> Heaven 1080P: 590W
> Heaven 4K: 590W
> Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
> FS scn#1: 670W
> FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)
> 
> 
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*
> 
> 
> 
> i love seeing killawatt posts!
> (+1)
> 
> is that with the AX1500i?
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=378
> 
> so using a slightly rounded up to 94% (error on the side of caution)
> 
> 840*.94= *~790 watts*
> 
> a cautious person would derate 80% for 987.5 - or a 1K PSU
> 
> yeah i get weird with this stuff . . sorry.
Click to expand...

mind you that is Jpmboy's haswell-E system that will use 80-100 watts more than a socket 1150/55 and with cyclop's bios with a much higher power target.


----------



## wanako

So I ran Firestrike and here are my resulrs:

Firestrike: 16857
Extreme: 8879
Ultra: 4753

I did some experiments last night to lower temps and it worked. I have a Sugo 10 with the side fans pointing toward the card, since i had a reference blower cooler before, but now i've pointed the fans to blow out of the case instead and the temps dropped like 5C. 78C to about 73C. big improvement. I'll test installing the custom BIOS tonight to see if i can get better OC results from it.


----------



## Attomsk

Just got my G1 980 Ti last night along with the acer predator xb270hu









At stock voltage I was able to get the card to 1467Mhz core and 7516 MHz mem while being stable across all benchmarks I have and a few games I tried.

Just a note for everyone testing stability of overclocks, I actually found the FFXIV Heavensward DX11 benchmark @ maximum to be one of the best benchmarks for finding stability issues. It runs the card pretty hard and the bench is quite long. I had much higher OC's that could complete 3dMark but would fail in the FFXIV Dx11 bench.

I may see what I can do with voltage increases later but for now it runs super nice with no additional heat generation.

Here is my Firestrike Extreme run with these settings:8923


----------



## wholeeo

So I have two SC's waiting for me at Micro Center. Trying to hold out for the G1s to be more widely available but I am an impatient person.









Also MC has them at $699. I won't be taking them if they're not price matched to regular MSRP.


----------



## brian19876

The first bios on the front page ups the power limit 350W at 100% and 425W at max instead of 275W max stock bios and changes nothing else? This bios is ok for AIR cooling right? So if you set afterburner to 80% then your limit 280W ?


----------



## Arkheios

Is it a bad idea to run with the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom BIOS from OP permanently, even if the temperatures are fine and the card is under full cover watercooling?

Just wondering if it will heavily degrade if I do so.


----------



## omega53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> The first bios on the front page ups the power limit 350W at 100% and 425W at max instead of 275W max stock bios and changes nothing else? This bios is ok for AIR cooling right? So if you set afterburner to 80% then your limit 280W ?


Its fine under air cooling as long as you have an aftermarket cooler. I wouldn't run it with reference as it can get pretty loud given the higher thermal load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Is it a bad idea to run with the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom BIOS from OP permanently, even if the temperatures are fine and the card is under full cover watercooling?
> 
> Just wondering if it will heavily degrade if I do so.


Think of it like cpus running at a higher voltage. Sure you may be fine now, but the longevity of the card will definitely suffer. I don't see why it would be an issue in the short term though as it's not excessively higher than the stock voltage. I think you'd be alright given temps are fine.


----------



## skkane

My Asus reference came in. 72.3% ASIC.

Currently keeping it at +232, +70mV. Boosts nicely to 1472Mhz tops. 1435-1449 being regular boost in FC4.

Pretty decent card IMO. +250 starts artifacting badly so i think i'm gonna keep it like this.


----------



## Exolaris

Anyone know anything about the availability of the Gigabyte G1 card?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the availability of the Gigabyte G1 card?


Just got a response back from my rep..... No ETA!


----------



## Dr Mad

Hello,

I installed 2 980ti in SLI with EK waterblock, everything's seems to be ok.

But in GTA5, I get far more µstuttering than my previous 980 SLI at the same settings. (1440p almost everything maxxed except grass "very high" and 70% un advanced graphics. Even with no AA, i get µstuttering in town.
In that area, I could get 90/100 fps with 980 SLI and no stuttering at all (unlike grass areas)

I'm running with XB270HU (1440p Gsync) 5960X on R5E.

This is with 353.06 driver and GTA5 did an upstae before launch yesterday.
So I don't know if it's related to tuat uupdate, 353.06 which seems to encounter several complaints (poor stability) or something else.

Also, for those who play Dyning LIght, do your SLI breaks in the electrical plant in the south of the Brecken Tower? (there's hundred zombies)
GPU's usage drop to 50-60%, not in single GPU.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Baasha

Guys,

I have TWO (2) The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt PC Digital Download codes - I am looking to trade one for a Batman Arkham Knight code (PC).

Anyone who bought a GPU recently and got an *Arkham Knight code and wants to trade for a Witcher 3 code*, please PM me ASAP.

Thanks.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the availability of the Gigabyte G1 card?


It's a rare pokemon for sure right now.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Got a 980Ti off ebay private seller, reckon I could get the free game code from MSI?


----------



## WerePug

I'm picking two G1s up at a local retailer tomorrow. I will post stock and modded BIOSes, though from what I have seen, it is already very beefed up.

BTW, is there any simple way to measure VRM/inductor/mosfet temperature? I would like to measure just how much over overvolt I can apply without frying them. Though I doubt it is something I am equipped for.


----------



## maukkae

Got my Gigabyte G1 Gaming today, but sadly it has to go back. Never heard such annoying coil whine on any previous card, even though one Asus 970 was pretty bad. Was kind of surprised after reading Kitguru's review. Their sample had no coil whine. Going to try an MSI when they are available.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> I'm picking two G1s up at a local retailer tomorrow. I will post stock and modded BIOSes, though from what I have seen, it is already very beefed up.
> 
> BTW, is there any simple way to measure VRM/inductor/mosfet temperature? I would like to measure just how much over overvolt I can apply without frying them. Though I doubt it is something I am equipped for.


Where? No one carries them?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Got a 980Ti off ebay private seller, reckon I could get the free game code from MSI?


Nope. Seller probably used it already.


----------



## Kman3107

First off I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I got tired of looking through posts after the 11th page and 2 searches.

My question is if there are anyone out there that has a problem with the reference card running way hotter than their old cards on the same game?
My card is literally making me sweat because it's blowing so much heat into the room even with windows open in the middle of the night.

I did not have this problem with my GTX 980 BUT these cards or very different. Old card was MSI GTX 980 Gaming and my card now is MSI GTX 980 Ti.
The card I had before these both cards were MSI GTX 680 and it made as much noise as the 980 Ti but wasn't even near as hot.

Feel free to inform me of what's the reason for this and if anyone already have their hands on a SC+ or Gaming edition card I'd love to hear your thoughts on your card.


----------



## psychok9

Hello guys... I'm looking a EVGA 980TI HYBRID, the pcb is reference.
Does it have GPU voltage locked?
Can't I overvolt to get more frequency?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kman3107*
> 
> First off I'm sorry if this has been asked before but I got tired of looking through posts after the 11th page and 2 searches.
> 
> My question is if there are anyone out there that has a problem with the reference card running way hotter than their old cards on the same game?
> My card is literally making me sweat because it's blowing so much heat into the room even with windows open in the middle of the night.
> 
> I did not have this problem with my GTX 980 BUT these cards or very different. Old card was MSI GTX 980 Gaming and my card now is MSI GTX 980 Ti.
> The card I had before these both cards were MSI GTX 680 and it made as much noise as the 980 Ti but wasn't even near as hot.
> 
> Feel free to inform me of what's the reason for this and if anyone already have their hands on a SC+ or Gaming edition card I'd love to hear your thoughts on your card.


keep in mind 2 things, 1) both 980 and 680 were both "little" versions of their respective cores and the 980 ti is the "big" core, ie "big" maxwell, higher tdp and consumes and has to dissipate much more power, in this way heat. and 2) this is a reference design where the cooler blows the (now hotter) air out of the back of the case as opposed to msi gaming card that blew it into the case having small chance of cooling down by mixing with air in the case before blowing out the back, combine the two and yes, hotter room. if your temps are in line with other reference versions of the 980 ti then everything is perfectly fine and adjust your a/c accordingly







hope that helps

btw what temps are your card reaching, my ref evga 980 ti is much warmer than my acx 980


----------



## stickskillz

I need HDMI 2.0 for my new Samsung 4K TV and my Denon 4K AV receiver. I want the EVGA Hybrid, but it is never in stock. I am about to purchase a 980Ti from Newegg. They have a Zotac, MSI, Gigabyte and EVGA 980Ti. I want to put my own waterblock/backplate on the card. How do I do this? Is there any kits for water to do this? I have never done this. I know the 980Ti is hot and loud. I want the EVGA Hybrid, but I can't find one. Please help me join the 980Ti club. I need an explanation of how and where to purchase the waterblock. Which 980Ti should I choose? I want a card with Arkham Knight included with purchase. http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709%20600030348%20600565061&cm_sp=tab_computer-hardware_3-_-visnav-_-NVIDIA-GTX_2

Thank you for your help and I am excited to join the owners club.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maukkae*
> 
> Got my Gigabyte G1 Gaming today, but sadly it has to go back. Never heard such annoying coil whine on any previous card, even though one Asus 970 was pretty bad. Was kind of surprised after reading Kitguru's review. Their sample had no coil whine. Going to try an MSI when they are available.


I had the same issue. Sent mine back yesterday. Newegg is sending a replacement, so hopefully the next card is better, otherwise I'll try to get a refund and go for another model. Like you said, the various review outlets don't seem to be reporting coil whine, which is why I'm hoping the next card doesn't have this problem.


----------



## Kman3107

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> keep in mind 2 things, 1) both 980 and 680 were both "little" versions of their respective cores and the 980 ti is the "big" core, ie "big" maxwell, higher tdp and consumes and has to dissipate much more power, in this way heat. and 2) this is a reference design where the cooler blows the (now hotter) air out of the back of the case as opposed to msi gaming card that blew it into the case having small chance of cooling down by mixing with air in the case before blowing out the back, combine the two and yes, hotter room. if your temps are in line with other reference versions of the 980 ti then everything is perfectly fine and adjust your a/c accordingly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope that helps
> 
> btw what temps are your card reaching, my ref evga 980 ti is much warmer than my acx 980


Thank you for your answer and I hope your right. Just seems so overkill to me







Because of the noise alone I'm gonna have to ditch this card and get one with more silent cooling.

I just played Reign of Kings to check and with 99% GPU usage, 89% Power usage, 2500MB VRAM used and 3500RPM on the fan I get 71*C

PS: That is all the highest graphics and 1440p monitor.


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickskillz*
> 
> I need HDMI 2.0 for my new Samsung 4K TV and my Denon 4K AV receiver. I want the EVGA Hybrid, but it is never in stock. I am about to purchase a 980Ti from Newegg. They have a Zotac, MSI, Gigabyte and EVGA 980Ti. I want to put my own waterblock/backplate on the card. How do I do this? Is there any kits for water to do this? I have never done this. I know the 980Ti is hot and loud. I want the EVGA Hybrid, but I can't find one. Please help me join the 980Ti club. I need an explanation of how and where to purchase the waterblock. Which 980Ti should I choose? I want a card with Arkham Knight included with purchase. http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709%20600030348%20600565061&cm_sp=tab_computer-hardware_3-_-visnav-_-NVIDIA-GTX_2
> 
> Thank you for your help and I am excited to join the owners club.


I bought a reference card and put ekwb titan x waterblock (compatible with gtx 980 ti). I suggest EVGA because they won't void warranty when you swap fan. I also suggest you put the OP modded bios with normal voltage. I reach 1500 MHz @ 50C with a near'y silent setup.


----------



## stickskillz

Thank you so much blurp. I just bought the EVGA 4992. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true&RandomID=832852419022616320150618151340

I am on the EK site and have no idea what to buy. The prices are in Euros so they must be in Europe. How long does delivery take?

Can someone link me everything I need from EK.

Thank you so much. I added the free 2 day shipping on Newegg from Shoprunner.


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickskillz*
> 
> Thank you so much blurp. I just bought the EVGA 4992. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true&RandomID=832852419022616320150618151340
> 
> I am on the EK site and have no idea what to buy. The prices are in Euros so they must be in Europe. How long does delivery take?
> 
> Can someone link me everything I need from EK.
> 
> Thank you so much. I added the free 2 day shipping on Newegg from Shoprunner.


Any Titan X waterblock should do. I' m sure there many watercooling shop is the US. No need to order from europe. I bought mine from ncix in Canada. They have a US store too.


----------



## funfordcobra

Hey guys coil whine is pretty common on all the maxwell cards. I went through 20 returns from evga, asus, and msi non refrence models and all had exact same coil whine. Changing psus did nothing and also a clean power box was no help. Just comes with the territory i suppose. This was 980s and ive heard a few titans that sound the same. Its not soo bad after awhile.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickskillz*
> 
> Thank you so much blurp. I just bought the EVGA 4992. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&SortField=0&SummaryType=0&PageSize=10&SelectedRating=-1&VideoOnlyMark=False&IsFeedbackTab=true&RandomID=832852419022616320150618151340
> 
> I am on the EK site and have no idea what to buy. The prices are in Euros so they must be in Europe. How long does delivery take?
> 
> Can someone link me everything I need from EK.
> 
> Thank you so much. I added the free 2 day shipping on Newegg from Shoprunner.


Do you have an existing water cooling loop already? If not there's a lot more to consider than just the waterblock. I'd suggest you start with Water Cooling Essential Threads and go from there. If you have an existing loop and are plumbing in your graphics card then ignore me









Cheers.


----------



## koroshiya8

As in my much earlier post i reported that a portion of the fan sink broken when it first arrived.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> As in my much earlier post i reported that a portion of the fan sink broken when it first arrived.


Mine was in one piece. I am sure that can be fixed by RMA and requesting a new card back. Either way, Good luck:thumb:


----------



## koroshiya8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Mine was in one piece. I am sure that can be fixed by RMA and requesting a new card back. Either way, Good luck:thumb:


Thanks Boyd. The intention of my post is just for info.I have been in touch with Evga and they just advised they will send me a fansink for replacement. It's fair i guess, since the card itself is working fine


----------



## scorpscarx

From reading this thread it seems risky getting a g1, I'm not getting one anymore, waiting for other models. Though going through 20 returns, that is just crazy town I am sorry.


----------



## Apple Pi

I wonder should I get a EVGA Hydrocopper or just a reference/G1 card and slap on a waterblock?

Edit: NVM out of stock again, just going to keep my GTX 680 then until something bigger and better comes out that doesn't cost $800


----------



## brian19876

i was going to flash the bios on the first page is 75W jump alot of power at 100% i was thinking of modding it to be a smaller jump like 275 at 100 and 350 at 121


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> From reading this thread it seems risky getting a g1, I'm not getting one anymore, waiting for other models. Though going through 20 returns, that is just crazy town I am sorry.


Coil whine can be due to an interaction between two components in the system such as the PSU and the Video card. It isn't always one components fault, but the fault of both of them being in the same system simultaneously. That means you could RMA that card 20 Times and get coil while 20 times because your PSU doesn't play well with the components in that particular card (for instance current frequency from the PSU or the shape/size of the coil making the noise on the card).

However, coil whine can also just be due to the coil not being secured properly on the component making the noise

I have owned two different G1 cards from Gigabyte in my system and neither of them has ever caused any coil whine.


----------



## thrgk

On the 1.24V modded bios from OP



9783 Graphics score

9518 Total Score


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> i was going to flash the bios on the first page is 75W jump alot of power at 100% i was thinking of modding it to be a smaller jump like 275 at 100 and 350 at 121


i'd suggest just leaving it as is; 75 watts is not alot. just an fyi, a 6 pin pci-e power can support 150 watts just like an 8 pin. the only difference is two sensor pins for the card to know there are 3 power wires (12v) in the connection. "back in the day" many psus had just two power wires to the 6 pin connection making 150 watts pretty sketchy depending on the gauge (16awg can handle _up to_ 100 watts each).

and though my 780ti classy has a PT of 600 watts - i never see more than 55% (330 watts) @ 1306/1.34v. it might benefit to leave it for OC headroom even if you don't _need_ it.









throttling sucks!


----------



## dual109

HI,

see a lot of these reference cards nudging 1500 and probably being held back as a result of voltage. Was wondering how hard would it be to create a bios based on the 425w, 1281v in OP with slightly lower peak voltage say around 1.25 and 1.26v, the slight extra voltage could get some of these cards to 1500Mhz, the bios in OP with the higher 1281v heats my card up to much and is causing clocks to reset probably due to VRMS getting to hot.

Edit: just seen over in the titanX owners club they have a MaxAir OC bios with 1.2563v, is it possible for someone to create an equivalent over here for the TI's.

Thanks


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> i was going to flash the bios on the first page is 75W jump alot of power at 100% i was thinking of modding it to be a smaller jump like 275 at 100 and 350 at 121


This is a theoretical threshold. This bios makes sure the wattage is not a limiting factor for the overclock. . Now you only need to check your temp and volt.


----------



## soeun80

Is there a custom bios that has more than 1.28 volts? I got a waterblock on mine and i wanna push it further!


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soeun80*
> 
> Is there a custom bios that has more than 1.28 volts? I got a waterblock on mine and i wanna push it further!


Unfortunately it's a hard limit (I think that is the word to use) as far as voltages go. It's the same thing for the Titan X. Only custom cards (like the lightning, Classified, HOF) will be able to use > 1.281v.


----------



## NoDoz

Some rough reviews popping up on newegg for the G1. I'll be disappointed if mine has a issue once I'm finally able to order one from being sold out.


----------



## A49ER08

sweet


----------



## A49ER08

for those with coil whine issues?
how can you reproduce?

I played 10 minutes of Witcher 3 on ultra, did not notice anything... is there anything I can replicate to see if I have coil whine?
Thanks.


----------



## skkane

It's only a problem when its outputting a silly number of FPS. At least in my case, this 980ti and my older 970 only did it in intros with very high fps.

Start up far cry 4. You should get bad coil whine during the intros. Because it's outputting 1000+ fps.


----------



## A49ER08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> It's only a problem when its outputting a silly number of FPS. At least in my case, this 980ti and my older 970 only did it in intros with very high fps.
> 
> Start up far cry 4. You should get bad coil whine during the intros. Because it's outputting 1000+ fps.


ok I will reinstall and try that, thanks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soeun80*
> 
> Is there a custom bios that has more than 1.28 volts? I got a waterblock on mine and i wanna push it further!


Well there is this... http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/


----------



## omega53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well there is this... http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/


Never in a million years would I try this lol. Not on something that cost a $1000. On a $200 gpu sure


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega53*
> 
> Never in a million years would I try this lol. Not on something that cost a $1000. On a $200 gpu sure


I'm with you on that!


----------



## NoDoz

I'm about to break and just buy 2 evga acx 980ti's. Not sure I feel like fighting for the G1s


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *omega53*
> 
> Never in a million years would I try this lol. Not on something that cost a $1000. On a $200 gpu sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you on that!
Click to expand...

guys, pencil mods have been around for . . a long time - to get rid of Vdroop on motherboards and an eraser will put you back to stock.

however using a multimeter is essential! oh and knowing a little math helps.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> I had the same issue. Sent mine back yesterday. Newegg is sending a replacement, so hopefully the next card is better, otherwise I'll try to get a refund and go for another model. Like you said, the various review outlets don't seem to be reporting coil whine, which is why I'm hoping the next card doesn't have this problem.


You'll be waiting awhile as Newegg doesn't have any and no ETA.


----------



## YawMawn

Hi folks. You can add me to the club, temporarily anyway. I got this GTX 980 Ti: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&_ga=1.215092183.1745155353.1409006779

It doesn't fit on the Rampage V Extreme! The SATA ports are in the way because the card is slightly too long!





Here are some pictures I took. The first shows where the card hits the SATA ports.

The second shows the card sitting in the bottom-most slot (absolutely not an option for me) fitting fine because the ports don't go that far. Note how the ports would clearly interfere if the card was in any other slot.

The third is a different angle of the card trying to fit into slot 1. You can clearly see the back of the bard resting on the SATA ports and you can see the gold PCI-E connectors showing that the card isn't fully into its slot but hits the SATA ports.

I can't believe that the flagship of this generation of NVidia GPU's can't fit on arguably the most popular enthusiast board.


----------



## EvoEryk

Hey, ever since I got my 980 Ti my driver has been crashing while I'm doing stuff on the desktop like browsing the web. Is this a known issue with the driver or is my card bad? I'm using driver version 353.06 and my card isn't overclocked very much at all, only +100 MHz GPU and +200 MHz Memory.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> You'll be waiting awhile as Newegg doesn't have any and no ETA.


Yeah, I noticed. I'll see what happens once the card gets to newegg. If they tell me I'll need to wait a ridiculously long time, I'll just fight with them to get a refund and buy another card. No big deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoEryk*
> 
> Hey, ever since I got my 980 Ti my driver has been crashing while I'm doing stuff on the desktop like browsing the web. Is this a known issue with the driver or is my card bad? I'm using driver version 353.06 and my card isn't overclocked very much at all, only +100 MHz GPU and +200 MHz Memory.


Yes, this seems to be a common issue. Try disabling hardware acceleration in your browser settings.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Where? No one carries them?


I'm from Eastern EU. They are just arriving here.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoEryk*
> 
> Hey, ever since I got my 980 Ti my driver has been crashing while I'm doing stuff on the desktop like browsing the web. Is this a known issue with the driver or is my card bad? I'm using driver version 353.06 and my card isn't overclocked very much at all, only +100 MHz GPU and +200 MHz Memory.


Yeah pretty common from what I have seen. Wait for some new drivers.


----------



## PullTheTricker

I'm seeing the MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G Twin Frozr in stock atm (5 in stock it seems), is it worth going for it?
Curently I have the option to get either EVGA's ACX2.0+ or Gigabyte's G1 or MSI's Gaming 6G. So far it seems ACX2.0+ performs well, but has bad cooling for a custom solution (up to 80c). The G1 is king of perfomance on air and cools very well, but has coil whine according to many reports and even user based reviews I've seen. Then there is MSI Gaming 6G, nobody knows how Twin Frozr will do on a 980 Ti, perhaps I should wait for a few reviews?


----------



## wholeeo

Well I guess I can be added to the club. Going to try to hold off on opening them for a few days in case G1's become available.


----------



## neonash67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> HI,
> 
> see a lot of these reference cards nudging 1500 and probably being held back as a result of voltage. Was wondering how hard would it be to create a bios based on the 425w, 1281v in OP with slightly lower peak voltage say around 1.25 and 1.26v, the slight extra voltage could get some of these cards to 1500Mhz, the bios in OP with the higher 1281v heats my card up to much and is causing clocks to reset probably due to VRMS getting to hot.
> 
> Edit: just seen over in the titanX owners club they have a MaxAir OC bios with 1.2563v, is it possible for someone to create an equivalent over here for the TI's.
> 
> Thanks


This has the same voltage/power and boost table as the MaxAir2.0 from the titanx owners club thread.
Made with Evga SC+ ACX2.0 bios

980TI-SCACX2.0-MAXAIR2.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Arizonian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well I guess I can be added to the club. Going to try to hold off on opening them for a few days in case G1's become available.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Feeling like King Kong!


Had to post when I saw it, Love the pic.







& Congrats.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Anyone know anything about the availability of the Gigabyte G1 card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> The G1 is king of perfomance on air and cools very well, but has coil whine according to many reports and even user based reviews I've seen.


Some cards have no coil whine, some cards have a little, some have a lot. And every brand can have all of the above.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You'd have to ask someone with more time than me to do it, I can update the OP if someone does.


Yeah cool I've put the call out, noticed the Titans have a MaxAir2 OC bios with 1.2563v, see below;

_*NEW MAX AIR BIOS: Spoiler! (Click to hide)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post

New MAXAIR2 BIOS is attached.

This new one is based on the EVGA HydroCopper BIOS.

Features:

- 450w PT/TDP limit at 150% slider (300w default)
- +152 to core (same as default HydroCopper) - boosts to 1353 MHz by default
- Max voltage under load: 1.2563v

@szeged - please add this to the OP to replace the older Maxair BIOS. That one had a glitch and should no longer be used. Thanks! thumb.gif

GM200HC-MAXAIR2.zip 150k .zip file*_


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arizonian*
> 
> Had to post when I saw it, Love the pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> & Congrats.


Thanks


----------



## jodasanchezz

GXT 980 TI with mounted Titan x Block waits for me at the Post office ^^ cant wai so leave work


----------



## Marc79

Is ASIC 72.8% good with these cards, I'm hoping I can hit at least 1400MHz game stable clocks on stock voltage. The Titan X I had was 68.9% ASIC and hit 1385/1400MHz in games on stock voltage, ran stock reference cooler. I just installed this card right now.


----------



## Marc79

Stock clocked Titan X vs 980 Ti SC version (+100 on core, 1316 final boost) memory untouched in both cases, cpu 4.7GHz, same drivers.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5144324/fs/5111817

Graphics Score

980 Ti - 18742 (extra +100 core, 256 less cuda)
Titan X - 17931


----------



## jodasanchezz

FYI
First ofiicial Benchmarks form AMD ^^

source:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-Radeon-Grafikkarte-255597/Specials/Fury-X-Nano-Preise-Spezifikationen-Uebersicht-1162094/



Settings


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> FYI
> First ofiicial Benchmarks form AMD ^^
> 
> source:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-Radeon-Grafikkarte-255597/Specials/Fury-X-Nano-Preise-Spezifikationen-Uebersicht-1162094/
> 
> 
> 
> Settings


"Official" benchmarks. Somewhat of an oxymoron. I'll just wait for review sites' findings to actually judge the performance


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> "Official" benchmarks. Somewhat of an oxymoron. I'll just wait for review sites' findings to actually judge the performance


You Can flame me for nothing or just lock at the chart^^
Just sharing information, what u do with them is ur choise...

And ofiicail means :
Their Ofiicial form AMD if they are true? who knows now


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> You Can flame me for nothing or just lokk at the chat^^
> Just sharing information, what u do with them is ur choise...


That wasn't a personal attack at all. You didn't make these benchmarks. The fact that they are labeled "official" makes them biased, which defeats the purpose of benchmarks. It's nothing more than marketing with arbitrary bar graphs. Like for example "400 A power delivery to GPU". That's an "official" number as well.


----------



## maukkae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A49ER08*
> 
> for those with coil whine issues?
> how can you reproduce?
> 
> I played 10 minutes of Witcher 3 on ultra, did not notice anything... is there anything I can replicate to see if I have coil whine?
> Thanks.


I just started Unigine Heaven. Terrible noise right from the beginning with 60-90 fps. That's unacceptable. My MSI GTX 980 Gaming is basically whine free.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Hi folks. You can add me to the club, temporarily anyway. I got this GTX 980 Ti: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&_ga=1.215092183.1745155353.1409006779
> 
> It doesn't fit on the Rampage V Extreme! The SATA ports are in the way because the card is slightly too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures I took. The first shows where the card hits the SATA ports.
> 
> The second shows the card sitting in the bottom-most slot (absolutely not an option for me) fitting fine because the ports don't go that far. Note how the ports would clearly interfere if the card was in any other slot.
> 
> The third is a different angle of the card trying to fit into slot 1. You can clearly see the back of the bard resting on the SATA ports and you can see the gold PCI-E connectors showing that the card isn't fully into its slot but hits the SATA ports.
> 
> I can't believe that the flagship of this generation of NVidia GPU's can't fit on arguably the most popular enthusiast board.


OMG! That is seriously bad. On asus's most expensive overclocking / gamer board also. Damn, i would ***** hard at their support and shame them with those pictures on most enthusiast forums if they don't replace it with the VI or latest version they have. If that will even work.

Nice design there Asus, way too go! Maybe you could cut back on some marketing costs and buy a ruler for your next design?

Did you chop that sata port yet?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> This has the same voltage/power and boost table as the MaxAir2.0 from the titanx owners club thread.
> Made with Evga SC+ ACX2.0 bios
> 
> 980TI-SCACX2.0-MAXAIR2.zip 147k .zip file


Thanks Mate, I'll give it ago. Rockstable at 1475, tried the 425w with the 1281v and she boosted to 1500+ but clocks reset when she got to hot as I said probably VRMS as memory clocks were retained, maybe something in between might be enough.

Thanks again


----------



## omega53

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> guys, pencil mods have been around for . . a long time - to get rid of Vdroop on motherboards and an eraser will put you back to stock.
> 
> however using a multimeter is essential! oh and knowing a little math helps.


Oh I'm aware. I used the pencil mod to turn a x800 pro into a x800xt back in the day. Just saying I'd never do it to a $1000 gpu for a few extra fps


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Hi folks. You can add me to the club, temporarily anyway. I got this GTX 980 Ti: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&_ga=1.215092183.1745155353.1409006779
> 
> It doesn't fit on the Rampage V Extreme! The SATA ports are in the way because the card is slightly too long!


Try posting here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510328/asus-x99-motherboard-series-official-support-thread-north-american-users-only/


----------



## Juthos

First one in da house:


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> This has the same voltage/power and boost table as the MaxAir2.0 from the titanx owners club thread.
> Made with Evga SC+ ACX2.0 bios
> 
> 980TI-SCACX2.0-MAXAIR2.zip 147k .zip file


Hi Mate,

Thanks again for your time was about to give this bios ago though noticed it's considerably smaller in size (202k as opposed to 225k) compared to stock and the rest of the modded bios's posted here, have you tested it yet?

Thanks mate


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> This has the same voltage/power and boost table as the MaxAir2.0 from the titanx owners club thread.
> Made with Evga SC+ ACX2.0 bios
> 
> 980TI-SCACX2.0-MAXAIR2.zip 147k .zip file


Quoting to put in OP later

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> FYI
> First ofiicial Benchmarks form AMD ^^
> 
> source:
> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/AMD-Radeon-Grafikkarte-255597/Specials/Fury-X-Nano-Preise-Spezifikationen-Uebersicht-1162094/
> 
> 
> 
> Settings


I'd love to believe these, but until we get some 3rd party reviews I'll hold off from deciding to buy one.

Given that they are sending out 10 cards to all the EU reviewers I'd assuming they are still having production issues. If that is the case you can probably expect to find the fury X marked up to the same price as the 980 Ti.


----------



## Exolaris

I'm not sure if I'm missing something obvious, but overclockers.co.uk is taking pre-orders for the EVGA Hybrid - it retails at $749.99, but overclockers is selling it at a rate that converts to about $650 USD.....


----------



## neonash67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi Mate,
> 
> Thanks again for your time was about to give this bios ago though noticed it's considerably smaller in size (202k as opposed to 225k) compared to stock and the rest of the modded bios's posted here, have you tested it yet?
> 
> Thanks mate


Yes i have briefly tested it works fine Its the same size as my stock bios version. This bios and the one from the first post are different versions 84.00.32.00.94(Mine) & 84.00.32.00.90(first post) they have different fan speed settings. they both work fine on my evga 980ti sc+ acx2.0.

980TI-SC-MAXAIR2.zip 148k .zip file

This is the bios from the first post with the maxair2.0 voltage/power and boost settings.

This is the bios i am currently using
1.243-1.249v range,
1101base/boost clock (no boost),
350w max power target,
1278.5mhz max boost table clock.
Based on Evga 980ti sc+ acx2.0 bios

SC-acx2.0-350w-1.249v.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## neonash67

One issue i have noticed is that with any custom bios i have tried running furmark/kombuster instantly sets my clock to 595mhz and memory to 3305mhz and they stay stuck there until i restart pc. Anyone else experienced this?

Second issue i have noticed with some custom bios's with boost is that launching a game/benchmark will boost my core clock to 1600+mhz instantly crashing. This seems to be temperature related.


----------



## jezzer

I dont have coil wine on my G1
Tho ASIC score is..... 55%









It does boost to 1304mhz on stock clocks and only did a quick +150 OC and it boosts to 1450mhz on stock voltage which is certainly not bad but still

Stock clocks and OC clocks give a constant Vrel in GPUz but it does not clock down tho

If rumors about ASIC are true 55% should be epic on water?


----------



## Gobigorgohome

I am seriously thinking of taking the dig into two MSI GTX 980 Ti for 832 USD each, or one to check how it do with the games I am currently playing. To also get Batman is a plus for me.


----------



## thrgk

I love my evga reference, on water they do 1561mhz core with the 1.25v boost mod in OP, I bet with the 1.28v theyd do 1600 or close to it


----------



## blado

Messing around with OCing my MSI reference 980ti. Got a 9587 GPU score on Firestrike Extreme at +250 core, +400 memory, and +87mv. Max core clock reached 1490. This is much better than I expected considering it's reference. No idea how stable it might be in vidya games though. I'll probably test that next.


----------



## skkane

Sounds like you got a sweet card. What ASIC is it showing you in gpuz?


----------



## mikailmohammed

Guys will that waterblock work for that gpu? I saw it says so on ek site but i want to know if anyone has used this combo yet?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/water-blocks-gpu/ek-fc-titan-x-gtx980-ti-waterblock-nickel-original-csq.html

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00YDAYOF0/ref=ox_sc_sfl_title_2?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> One issue i have noticed is that with any custom bios i have tried running furmark/kombuster instantly sets my clock to 595mhz and memory to 3305mhz and they stay stuck there until i restart pc. Anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Second issue i have noticed with some custom bios's with boost is that launching a game/benchmark will boost my core clock to 1600+mhz instantly crashing. This seems to be temperature related.


Yeah posted something about this earlier hence the request for the bios with slightly lower voltage, are you referring to the bios with the 1281v in the OP, if so my clocks also reset underload in less then a minute. Didn't bother troubleshooting it as it really warmed up my card quickly so could be the VRM's getting to hot.

And yes also noted the high boost clock, mine boosted to about 1540. I'm currently running the 425w without the added voltage and seems to boost to 1475 and hovers around 1463.

Anyway I'll give your bios ago tomorrow and see if I can maintain 1500 boost.

Thanks again.


----------



## blado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Sounds like you got a sweet card. What ASIC is it showing you in gpuz?


GPUz is showing 75% ASIC quality.


----------



## jodasanchezz

FINALY























EVGA SC+ ACX2.0 @EKWB TitanX:thumb:



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7417677?


----------



## Cool Mike

Got my Gigabyte G1 Installed today. Looks like I got a good overclocker. 1300Mhz base with a 1527Mhz boost. Great memory overclock to 2050 (8200 Effective). 4K valley stable.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Yes i have briefly tested it works fine Its the same size as my stock bios version. This bios and the one from the first post are different versions 84.00.32.00.94(Mine) & 84.00.32.00.90(first post) they have different fan speed settings. they both work fine on my evga 980ti sc+ acx2.0.
> 
> 980TI-SC-MAXAIR2.zip 148k .zip file
> 
> This is the bios from the first post with the maxair2.0 voltage/power and boost settings.
> 
> This is the bios i am currently using
> 1.243-1.249v range,
> 1101base/boost clock (no boost),
> 350w max power target,
> 1278.5mhz max boost table clock.
> Based on Evga 980ti sc+ acx2.0 bios
> 
> SC-acx2.0-350w-1.249v.zip 147k .zip file


Quoting this to put in the OP later.

Makes me smile to see all these great clockers, congrats guys!


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A49ER08*
> 
> for those with coil whine issues?
> how can you reproduce?
> 
> I played 10 minutes of Witcher 3 on ultra, did not notice anything... is there anything I can replicate to see if I have coil whine?
> Thanks.


Disable frame limit and vsync in Witcher 3 and stare at the menu you will hear them









PS. 970 - had 2300 fps in Witcher 3 menu, 980 ti has 3200 now that's what I call upgrade


----------



## skkane

Ditto, had 1600 something with my 970 in FC4 intros, now have 3.2k also, haha


----------



## Cool Mike

Help Please,

Got my 980Ti G1 installed. Using Gigabytes Guru 2 OC software for now. need it to change LED colors. But after reboot guru will not retain OC setting's like afterburner. Any hints to get guru to retain settings? I normally use Afterburner but the LED color option is forcing me to use guru.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Runing stable so far.

Now i need more Volts

Why cant i save the bios with GPUZ ?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cool Mike*
> 
> Help Please,
> 
> Got my 980Ti G1 installed. Using Gigabytes Guru 2 OC software for now. need it to change LED colors. But after reboot guru will not retain OC setting's like afterburner. Any hints to get guru to retain settings? I normally use Afterburner but the LED color option is forcing me to use guru.


Try using Guru to pick the color you want. Uninstall it and use Afterburner or Precision instead. You may get around that issue.


----------



## Cool Mike

Thanks, Tried that. If you power down the system and back up you lose the color setting.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7419146?

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=grgzm


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Runing stable so far.
> 
> Now i need more Volts
> 
> Why cant i save the bios with GPUZ ?


Try this, worked for me:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Use the nvflash tool posted in the Titan-X owner's thread.
> 
> The command is:
> 
> nvflash --save biosname.rom


----------



## dzb87

Guys with Gigabyte G1 - what ASIC do you have? And what is your max oc with stock voltage?
Just got mine with 75.1% and it seems to be average value.
Blind shot for OC +150 was a fail - it crashed in Firestrike after several minutes.
Although +100 works fine as I see.

Any ideas how to set custom fan curve?
It's a bit loud over 2000rpm but max temperature that I got - 72C gives some margin.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Guys with Gigabyte G1 - what ASIC do you have? And what is your max oc with stock voltage?
> Just got mine with 75.1% and it seems to be average value.
> Blind shot for OC +150 was a fail - it crashed in Firestrike after several minutes.
> Although +100 works fine as I see.
> 
> Any ideas how to set custom fan curve?
> It's a bit loud over 2000rpm but max temperature that I got - 72C gives some margin.


Higher ASIC doesn't always mean a higher OC. It just means your card needs less voltage. Honestly, I would set it so the fan never goes over 50% at full load. The Windforce is a capable cooler and doesn't need a high fan speed to stay cool.


----------



## bastian

FYI, Newegg got a decent sizeable amount of stock of the G1 today - anyone with an RMA might want to make sure they contact them to see if they can get one before new orders take the stock!


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Guys with Gigabyte G1 - what ASIC do you have? And what is your max oc with stock voltage?
> Just got mine with 75.1% and it seems to be average value.
> Blind shot for OC +150 was a fail - it crashed in Firestrike after several minutes.
> Although +100 works fine as I see.
> 
> Any ideas how to set custom fan curve?
> It's a bit loud over 2000rpm but max temperature that I got - 72C gives some margin.


My G1 has 58%... So far for being binned, BS.


----------



## blado

Are there any good aftermarket coolers that work with the 980 TI that are currently in stock? My core clock drops as low as ~1410 in some games like the Witcher 3, whereas the max boost can reach as high as 1490. This is a bit more variation than I'd like, as ideally I want it to vary between 1450-1490, if possible. Even though my max boost clock is higher with the increased voltage, the average boost clock is still about the same as without the voltage increase due to throttling. I thought this was strange, as I have a custom fan curve that reaches 75% fan speed, and my temps never go above ~83C

I'm not really too familiar with temperature throttling, as I've never used a reference cooler with Nvidia before. With my 980 I just disabled boost altogether by modifying the bios because the voltage variation was being too annoying. I'm not really interested with tinkering that much with my 980 ti's bios just yet, so is there any other way for me to reduce the amount of throttling I'm experiencing? Power limit and temp limit are both 110% and 91C, respectively. I also have it set to prioritize temperature over the power limit. Would prioritizing the power limit lead to less throttling?


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Guys with Gigabyte G1 - what ASIC do you have? And what is your max oc with stock voltage?
> Just got mine with 75.1% and it seems to be average value.
> Blind shot for OC +150 was a fail - it crashed in Firestrike after several minutes.
> Although +100 works fine as I see.
> 
> Any ideas how to set custom fan curve?
> It's a bit loud over 2000rpm but max temperature that I got - 72C gives some margin.


75.8% for my ASIC and my fully stable stock voltage overclock was +100 (1467Mhz) but I could get some benchmarks to sucessfully pass at +135 (1502Mhz). I haven't fully experimented with my increased voltage OC's yet, but the card seems to only go to 1.224v is that normal?


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> Are there any good aftermarket coolers that work with the 980 TI that are currently in stock? My core clock drops as low as ~1410 in some games like the Witcher 3, whereas the max boost can reach as high as 1490. This is a bit more variation than I'd like, as ideally I want it to vary between 1450-1490, if possible. Even though my max boost clock is higher with the increased voltage, the average boost clock is still about the same as without the voltage increase due to throttling. I thought this was strange, as I have a custom fan curve that reaches 75% fan speed, and my temps never go above ~83C


Arctic is listed for Titan X so it should work on 980 Ti

http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html

Not sure if anyone tested it yet


----------



## Asus11

980 ti v titan black sli?


----------



## josrob536

Hello.

I have a gigabyte gtx 980ti reference, I tried to flash the modded bios and I get this error.



I used the nvflash_5.218.0.1

any suggestions to those who have already flasehado the bios.
in my case I modded my own and also gives the same error.

just flash the original unedited with editor Maxwell once edited and no flash.

any suggestions?

thanks in advance.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josrob536*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> I have a gigabyte gtx 980ti reference, I tried to flash the modded bios and I get this error.
> 
> 
> 
> I used the nvflash_5.218.0.1
> 
> any suggestions to those who have already flasehado the bios.
> in my case I modded my own and also gives the same error.
> 
> just flash the original unedited with editor Maxwell once edited and no flash.
> 
> any suggestions?
> 
> thanks in advance.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_20


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> FYI, Newegg got a decent sizeable amount of stock of the G1 today - anyone with an RMA might want to make sure they contact them to see if they can get one before new orders take the stock!


Thanks for the heads up. Just got off chat with customer service. They were willing to change my exchange RMA for a refund so I could order a new card today and get the refund once they receive the defective one. I know a lot of people complain about Newegg customer service, but they were great to work with today!


----------



## josrob536

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/tHello.
> 
> thank you very much, problem solved.
> 
> A greeting./1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_20


thank you very much, problem solved.

A greeting


----------



## motivman

I made a "safer" custom bios for my Evga 980 Ti SC reference cooler that fits your needs. voltage at load is exactly 1.249V with 350W power at 100% and 400W power at 114%. PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin power is set to 150W and 8 pin power is set to 175W. With my custom bios, i am able to overclock my 980 Ti SC in SLI to 1520/1925 and it is rock stable. ASIC scores are 70.6% and 68.0%. Getting my Titan X waterblocks tomorrow, can't wait to see what these babies can do under water.



EVGA980TISC400.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## jdstock76

G1 in stock!


----------



## souldriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> G1 in stock!


:icks up and shakes you:: Where?! Where you fool!?


----------



## Plateworks

Wish amazon would stock the G1 need to use up gift cards.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *souldriver*
> 
> :icks up and shakes you:: Where?! Where you fool!?


Newegg ... but atm they are playing games with my emotions.


----------



## souldriver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Newegg ... but atm they are playing games with my emotions.


I looked there first after your post, they are playing with both of our emotions.

also shame on newegg for their autonotify not notifying me of anything ever.


----------



## TonyDeez

G1 980 Ti. Definitely some coil whine but I'll gladly live with it. It boosted to 1391 MHz at 1.187 V out the box. I've pushed it to 1510 MHz boost clock so far.
If you're able to look past the coil whine, which seems to be in abundance, it's a great card.


----------



## jdstock76

I may or may not have bought a G1 ... Soooo!

Look for the EVGA SC reference in the Marketplace tonight.


----------



## b.walker36

The Gigabyte g1 is now in stock at newegg just ordered mine.


----------



## Gripen90




----------



## Barefooter

Anyone know when the Classified cards are coming out?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Anyone know when the Classified cards are coming out?


Last I heard sometime in July.


----------



## Barefooter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Last I heard sometime in July.


Ok Thanks! I'm waiting to pick up a pair of these!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Barefooter*
> 
> Ok Thanks! I'm waiting to pick up a pair of these!


I'm excited to get a second 980ti but I'm not sure if I want to tear down the G1 to WC it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega53*
> 
> Oh I'm aware. I used the pencil mod to turn a x800 pro into a x800xt back in the day. Just saying I'd never do it to a $1000 gpu for a few extra fps


but if you're chasing someone in benchmarking







this is OCN ya know . .

and i am believing though the article uses a titanX, its the same on a $650 980ti.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> I made a "safer" custom bios for my Evga 980 Ti SC reference cooler that fits your needs. voltage at load is exactly 1.249V with 350W power at 100% and 400W power at 114%. PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin power is set to 150W and 8 pin power is set to 175W. With my custom bios, i am able to overclock my 980 Ti SC in SLI to 1520/1925 and it is rock stable. ASIC scores are 70.6% and 68.0%. Getting my Titan X waterblocks tomorrow, can't wait to see what these babies can do under water.
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA980TISC400.zip 152k .zip file


Awsome mate I'll give it ago, got a 980ti SC reference as well at 1475Mhz boost throttles to around 1463, just not stable at 1500Mhz so hopefully I can find a bios which will get me there, the bios with the 1281v in OP resets clocks underload as reported by another poster so I'll give this bios ago and report back. Asics is 79.5% by the way.

Thanks again


----------



## viper1590

Just got a G1 18% ASIC


----------



## bobytt

GIGABYTE GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD

How i can check the Asics?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> Just got a G1 18% ASIC


Should scream on water


----------



## seross69

Nice a club for the 2nd best gpu card


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> Just got a G1 18% ASIC


Proof?


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Nice a club for the 2nd best gpu card


So far my G1 is better than the Titan X I had under liquid.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> So far my G1 is better than the Titan X I had under liquid.


show me proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyDeez

Curious, does anyone else get higher core clocks just by upping voltages (not touching anything else including core clock itself)?


----------



## Marc79

Yes, if you up the voltage, without touching core clock, it automatically boost up a bit.


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> show me proof!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Play any game


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ukn69*
> 
> Play any game


Show me proof ???? Or just talk games are real smooth with my x


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YawMawn*
> 
> Hi folks. You can add me to the club, temporarily anyway. I got this GTX 980 Ti: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&_ga=1.215092183.1745155353.1409006779
> 
> It doesn't fit on the Rampage V Extreme! The SATA ports are in the way because the card is slightly too long!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pictures I took. The first shows where the card hits the SATA ports.
> 
> The second shows the card sitting in the bottom-most slot (absolutely not an option for me) fitting fine because the ports don't go that far. Note how the ports would clearly interfere if the card was in any other slot.
> 
> The third is a different angle of the card trying to fit into slot 1. You can clearly see the back of the bard resting on the SATA ports and you can see the gold PCI-E connectors showing that the card isn't fully into its slot but hits the SATA ports.
> 
> I can't believe that the flagship of this generation of NVidia GPU's can't fit on arguably the most popular enthusiast board.


That really sucks


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hey guys so I have an Ir Thermometer http://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-Lasergrip-Temperature-Non-contact-Thermometer/dp/B00837ZGRY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1434772179&sr=8-1&keywords=ir+thermometer that one to be exact. I was wondering if there is any way I can use that to get ballpark temps of my EVGA 980ti SC+ ACX+ VRM. My card has a backplate which Im assuming complicates things further. So far the highest temps Ive seen on the backplate is around 78C. What do yous guys think is there anyway I can use this to get a ballpark VRM temp?

Ive been considering flashing my Bios for a little more power but Im scared to melt it. My cards in SLI run at about 1380 in game boost clocks anything higher gets a little unstable in certain games and will crash eventually. 1 card is stable around 1410 the other is prolly in the high 1300 adding voltage seems to do nothing for stability maybe 10mhz.. I can advanced RMA with EVGA but I dont know if its worth it since neither of my cards are very good. ASIC 64% and 72% for anyone wondering.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> That really sucks


Not the flagship as the titan x is this


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Not the flagship as the titan x is this


back to the tx thread to you! unless doing 4k surround heavily oc'd 980ti beats medium oc'd titan x. just read reviews >.<

#ohtehtitanxlulz


----------



## omega53

Ran the Kite Demo @ 1440p and it looks amazing


----------



## brian19876

Can anyone suggest a beginner water cooling kit for a 980ti i want to try water cooling instead of buying giant heatsinks lol


----------



## Synik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Can anyone suggest a beginner water cooling kit for a 980ti i want to try water cooling instead of buying giant heatsinks lol


EVGA hybrid cooler. found on various sites. AIO cooler so simple to setup. Unless you mean custom then no there is no easy way. You have to do your research for custom looping.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Can anyone suggest a beginner water cooling kit for a 980ti i want to try water cooling instead of buying giant heatsinks lol


if you want an AIO then get the EVGA or Corsair bracket with the right aio. or can get a Swiftech h220x and a titan x full cover block if wanting to do a custom loop (most user friendly custom). unfortunately i haven't seen the evga in stock in the past few weeks ANYWHERE, and AFAIK the corsair is not out yet. you could get the kraken g10 bracket and something like an h90, but you will need ram heatsinks at very least for vrms.


----------



## Synik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> if you want an AIO then get the EVGA or Corsair bracket with the right aio. or can get a Swiftech h220x and a titan x full cover block if wanting to do a custom loop (most user friendly custom). unfortunately i haven't seen the evga in stock in the past few weeks ANYWHERE, and AFAIK the corsair is not out yet. you could get the kraken g10 bracket and something like an h90, but you will need ram heatsinks at very least for vrms.


EVGA said they are going to sell a bunch next week. But the demand for them is high. I luckily got mine but sold out within 15 minutes on newegg. So expect it to go fast next week if you want one.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synik*
> 
> EVGA said they are going to sell a bunch next week. But the demand for them is high. I luckily got mine but sold out within 15 minutes on newegg. So expect it to go fast next week if you want one.


just saw amazon are backordered but selling, so i just placed an order there and will wait to see if theyll ship that way if i miss evga's stock ill just wait for amazon to ship, hopefully when evga stock theyll send amazon a large chunk


----------



## gasoau

Seen some guy on ebay has ten of them to sell for US $299.99


----------



## PiERiT

Thanks for the note about the EVGA thing. I didn't know that existed.

I was about to pull the trigger on an NZXT Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 and some adhesive and heatsinks and adapters. For about the same price I'll just get this instead once it's back in stock. It should be a lot cleaner and easier.

Do the pump, blower fan, and radiator fan run off of the card? Or just the first two? I can't quite tell from the pictures and instructions.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi guys a have problem with my 980 ti
Gpuz says

PCIe 3.0x16 @ 8x 3.0

In the mobo bios im only able to set pcie do auto gen1 2 3 ... if set 3?

Any idea?

The cpu wasnt changed just replased my 780 with the 980 ti.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi guys a have problem with my 980 ti
> Gpuz says
> 
> PCIe 3.0x16 @ 8x 3.0
> 
> In the mobo bios im only able to set pcie do auto gen1 2 3 ... if set 3?
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> The cpu wasnt changed just replased my 780 with the 980 ti.


Was the other card working at 3 x16? I had similiar problem when I swapped cards and had to remove battery from motherboard for a minute, fixed my problem. It was an Asrock Z77 Extreme 9 for the record.

Thanks


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Was the other card working at 3 x16? I had similiar problem when I swapped cards and had to remove battery from motherboard for a minute, fixed my problem. It was an Asrock Z77 Extreme 9 for the record.
> 
> Thanks


lol Realy ?

Yes befor i changed the VGA everything was fine..

try it


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> lol Realy ?
> 
> Yes befor i changed the VGA everything was fine..
> 
> try it


you can also try loading bios defaults but that didn't work for me or remove card and boot with onboard video load bios defaults, shutdown and put card back in and see how it goes.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi guys a have problem with my 980 ti
> Gpuz says
> 
> PCIe 3.0x16 @ 8x 3.0
> 
> In the mobo bios im only able to set pcie do auto gen1 2 3 ... if set 3?
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> The cpu wasnt changed just replased my 780 with the 980 ti.


Try removing and reinstalling the card. I had similar issues and just doing that helped.


----------



## designgears

Could someone dump the base Gigabyte version bios? I overwrote mine like a dummy.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> I made a "safer" custom bios for my Evga 980 Ti SC reference cooler that fits your needs. voltage at load is exactly 1.249V with 350W power at 100% and 400W power at 114%. PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin power is set to 150W and 8 pin power is set to 175W. With my custom bios, i am able to overclock my 980 Ti SC in SLI to 1520/1925 and it is rock stable. ASIC scores are 70.6% and 68.0%. Getting my Titan X waterblocks tomorrow, can't wait to see what these babies can do under water.
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA980TISC400.zip 152k .zip file


Hi mate, great bios, card boosted to 1493 straight out with nothing added to GPU clock so only added 7Mhz to get 1500Mhz. Not only that card never throttles but this bios has made a difference previously was stuck at 1475 boots and throttling to 1463/1450. I've only run heaven for 60 minutes and done a few firestrike runs so need try it with a bit of gaming, temps are quite manageable at around 72 degrees, fan is running 80%. Once again greatly appreciated.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Got mine today







73.5% ASIC, clocked it to 1488mhz boost, msi reference. Love it


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Hi mate, great bios, card boosted to 1493 straight out with nothing added to GPU clock so only added 7Mhz to get 1500Mhz. Not only that card never throttles but this bios has made a difference previously was stuck at 1475 boots and throttling to 1463/1450. I've only run heaven for 60 minutes and done a few firestrike runs so need try it with a bit of gaming, temps are quite manageable at around 72 degrees, fan is running 80%. Once again greatly appreciated.


Hi
Is your card under water or is it a reference cooler?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Hi
> Is your card under water or is it a reference cooler?


His temps were 72C, so not on water, max temps for water is 40's.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> Hi
> Is your card under water or is it a reference cooler?


Reference


----------



## neonash67

Hey could anyone with a evga sc+ acx2.0 post what their max load voltage is on the stock bios with +87mv? thanks


----------



## Pauliesss

Just received my Gigabyte GTX980 Ti G1 and the coil whine is definitely there, fortunately it is not that strong and I can live with that.









Other than that, this card is amazing, the performance is unbelievable, and the temps are still around 70°C even when playing games like Witcher 3 and GTA V at Ultra Settings - resolution 1920x1200, I have also tried 2560x1600 resolution and no stuttering at all, did not check the FPS though, but I think it was still at 60FPS.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Hey could anyone with a evga sc+ acx2.0 post what their max load voltage is on the stock bios with +87mv? thanks


I've got the reference OC and and don't believe they are any different, with the +87mv it was 1230v in GPUZ.

Cheers


----------



## Exolaris

I assume the EVGA Hybrid cooler isn't going to fit on non-reference PCBs, right?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Show me proof ???? Or just talk games are real smooth with my x


There's actually quite a lot on Google. Lol. Especially with mild OCs.


----------



## wholeeo

Purchased my blocks yesterday, think I'll be sticking to reference cards for now.


----------



## skkane

Anyone know of any aftermarket air cooling unit for these cards? That would also work in SLI?

I only found the AC accelero IV (III is discontinued i think) but the looks are meh and that huge radiator/backplate that it comes with makes it useless for SLI. The older accelero III had standard heatsinks for the vrm's and ram but this IV only has that humongous backplate.

The reference cooling is way too loud for my taste but I would not want to turn the inside of my case into an oven also. Tricky spot here, don't know what to do.


----------



## Attomsk

Ok I've got my G1 stable @ 1517-1530MHz (depending on how it feels like boosting) Voltage is +87mv (results in 1.224-1.243v). Memory clocks are @ 7516 since any higher I occasionally see artifacts. Pretty happy with this.

Here is a link to my Firestrike score: 21494 GPU Score

Here is a link to my Firestrike Extreme score: 9639 GPU Score


----------



## PullTheTricker

Guys! I've found a 980 Ti G1 for 739 euros... buy it or not? Delivery estimated 4-10 days. Usually the cheapest G1 costs 800 minimum so far. I wonder if AMD's Fury X will make prices go down some further, then I may wait untill July I suppose?
Damn, whats with all the negative user reviews on the G1, newegg has 3 stars for it out of 5. Is anyone expecting the Twin Frozr of MSI 980 Ti Gaming edition to be better? That one seems to be in stock in one of the stores.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

I found my 980Ti for 664 euro. I'm in the UK btw. You might find it cheaper on Uk sites/ebay.


----------



## Boyd

I am officially going to join the club now







was waiting until I've done further testing of the card in hand.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















I've bought two cards straight from evga.com one for myself and the other for my friend. Pictures included are of my personal rig. feels good to be a 980 Ti owner


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> I found my 980Ti for 664 euro. I'm in the UK btw. You might find it cheaper on Uk sites/ebay.


Reference? I doubt I'l find anything cheaper then 739 for a non-reference, prices really seem to suck. But I was able to sell my GTX970 for 310 euros when I purchased it for 349 at least, minimal loss.
Also never used Ebay before tbh.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Yes MSI reference I got.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> Seen some guy on ebay has ten of them to sell for US $299.99


Doubtful they're actually 980 ti's then


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Doubtful they're actually 980 ti's then


Or they're stolen :/


----------



## skkane

Even stolen ones would sell for 50$ less tops. He's probably trying to scam in some way, that ebay guy.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Prices are ranging from 800 to 870 euros for Gigabytes G1, so tbh 739 euros for 980 Ti G1 is probably cheapest I can get, but I'm still not sure. I'm wondering if Twin Frozr could be better. Previously I've been satisfied with MSI's twin frozr Gaming editions, and now I don't believe in brand loyalty, but it was pretty decent.


----------



## scorpscarx

Just wait, next week is lining up to be interesting. FuryX launch, msi gaming supposed availability.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Just wait, next week is lining up to be interesting. FuryX launch, msi gaming supposed availability.


That is probably wisest. Do you anticipate 980 Ti's getting cheaper once availlability becomes a non-issue and AMD's line-up to put some forcefull competition on NVIDIA? It has to be, right? It would be very nice to get 699 euro's 980 Ti non-reference. Thats really really my max, and so far i've sticked to it. 650 us dollar should not cost 800 euros lol.


----------



## Akima18

Heres my stable firestrike extreme score under water with my two cards, still need to do more testing though:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7432568?

I'm using motivman's bios listed on page 135, it's working out better for me than the bios posted on the first page. Max temps for benching are around 40C.
For some reason I was being limited by voltage on one of my cards using the water modded bios on the first page, even though that one goes up to 1.28V and this one is only 1.249V, need to do more testing on that.
I'm able to push the cards to 1540 without any artifacts and sometimes the benchmark completes, othertimes it crashes.
ASIC scores have a pretty big difference, but does not seem to be a problem. The 72.9 ASIC seems to do better, even on water.


----------



## scorpscarx

I think you will see the usual retail discounts of $10-$20 and maybe the dreaded mail in rebates but I don't see Nvidia pulling the prices just yet, too soon and I guess FuryX to be about equal in performance 980ti, not beyond it.


----------



## xtenglong

Just got my Gigabyte G1 today. Sadly one of my DVI ports is not working. Is this a driver issue or am I going to have to RMA this card? 75% ASIC =\


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Just got my Gigabyte G1 today. Sadly one of my DVI ports is not working. Is this a driver issue or am I going to have to RMA this card? 75% ASIC =\


Before anyone should think of sending a card to RMA you want to make sure that there is no software issue or conflict with the card. you do not want to go through a lengthy RMA process on a perfectly working card :/ I would recommend that you reinstall the drivers once and twice. there many different methods to do that on OCN and such. Another thing I would recommend you do is to try run the card on another system that has a PSU capable of running the card to verify that there are no other conflicts with the first system.

In my experience my friend's card had a few issues at first, luckily I managed to pin point the issue through my experience and know exactly why his card was acting weird. was getting blue screens, system crashes, program crashes and was a whole mess. turns out that his 650 watt powersupply did not have sufficient Amps on the 12+ V rail that was causing instability in the card. by installing a new, more powerful PSU. everything was working perfectly fine as expected from a GTX 980 Ti. I hope this gives you an idea







good luck


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Or they're stolen :/


Or a USB adapter. There was a store years back doing that scam


----------



## TheGovernment

Got 2 x EVGA's coming. Time to retire my old titans. Got 2 EK blocks as well. Should be fun!


----------



## A49ER08

79.4% ASIC quality on my G1 Gigabyte

I have not fiddled with overclocking it yet.. it's running at default clocks...
no noticed coil whine either, played a good 2 hours of Witcher 3 this morning, some 20 minutes of GTA V, like 10 minutes of Titan Quest and 10 minutes of Age of Empires 2

I need to reinstall Far Cry 4, hopefully will have some time to do that later tonight.


----------



## funfordcobra

Badabing.
Sold the 980s for new 980tis. Worth it? Nope but I don't care.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Bad bing.
> Sold the 980s for new 980tis. Worth it? Nope but I don't care.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL















































Join the club







I returned the Titan X SC reference cooler for a 980 Ti ACX 2.0 (soon to be AIO)


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Badabing.
> Sold the 980s for new 980tis. Worth it? Nope but I don't care.


That's the spirit!


----------



## funfordcobra

They are running quite well. Slight coil whine but I dont care. I was sketchy about buying refrence but these run great with a slightly higher fan profile. And lets be honest, I have 12 fans in my rig so those little refrence blowers dont bother me a bit.

They are running 1400-1450 game stable. I believe these are keepers.


----------



## xtenglong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Before anyone should think of sending a card to RMA you want to make sure that there is no software issue or conflict with the card. you do not want to go through a lengthy RMA process on a perfectly working card :/ I would recommend that you reinstall the drivers once and twice. there many different methods to do that on OCN and such. Another thing I would recommend you do is to try run the card on another system that has a PSU capable of running the card to verify that there are no other conflicts with the first system.
> 
> In my experience my friend's card had a few issues at first, luckily I managed to pin point the issue through my experience and know exactly why his card was acting weird. was getting blue screens, system crashes, program crashes and was a whole mess. turns out that his 650 watt powersupply did not have sufficient Amps on the 12+ V rail that was causing instability in the card. by installing a new, more powerful PSU. everything was working perfectly fine as expected from a GTX 980 Ti. I hope this gives you an idea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck


Yeah, I'm heading over to a friend's place to check it out tomorrow. I have the CM 800w Silent Pro Gold, so I would think that I have enough. Could be though because as soon as I plugged the card in, one of my Noctua cpu fan's started making a whining noise whenever it spun up. At first I thought my card had coil whine, but I isolated it to one of my CPU fans. Haven't gone back to check if this happens with my other card(This card is still a beast without the one working DVI port).

I was also debating just ignoring the broken DVI port if it turns out to be the case. Currently I have a triple monitor set up, and I think the most I'll ever have connected to my computer would be 5 displays. Probably would only end up with 4 in the future realistically though. What if I RMA and then I get a card with slight coil whine or just really low ASIC score?


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtenglong*
> 
> Yeah, I'm heading over to a friend's place to check it out tomorrow. I have the CM 800w Silent Pro Gold, so I would think that I have enough. Could be though because as soon as I plugged the card in, one of my Noctua cpu fan's started making a whining noise whenever it spun up. At first I thought my card had coil whine, but I isolated it to one of my CPU fans. Haven't gone back to check if this happens with my other card(This card is still a beast without the one working DVI port).
> 
> I was also debating just ignoring the broken DVI port if it turns out to be the case. Currently I have a triple monitor set up, and I think the most I'll ever have connected to my computer would be 5 displays. Probably would only end up with 4 in the future realistically though. What if I RMA and then I get a card with slight coil whine or just really low ASIC score?


If EVGA decide to completely replace the card for you with a new one, then yes you can risk getting a card with low ASIC score if that concerns you, I would recommend you do what you can to fix it without breaking anything







in other words, try do more testing to verify the DVI port is really broken. maybe trying different monitors, different cables and such


----------



## funfordcobra




----------



## Rickles

Finally looked up my ASIC 66.8%...

I think I'll end up ordering an EVGA AIO once they aren't backordered.

I pm'd EVGA-Jacob and the 980 one also fits the 980 Ti.


----------



## HeavyUser

Question for all you EVGA 980ti sc ACX 2.0 Owners,

I recently joined the group and love love my 980ti. I was messing around with fan settings in Precision X and noticed that when I set it around 68% there was a sound like the fans were scraping against something. The sound is only present at around 67-69% fan speed. I messaged Boyd to see if he noticed the same thing and sure enough he has the same "scraping" sounds at those percents as me.

Do any of you EVGA ACX2.0 owners noticed the same thing at elevated fan speeds? I'm trying to figure out if I should replace my card or not.

-Thanks


----------



## Rickles

Wonder if it is related to the same issue the 970s and 980s had with that cooler, a loose fin that rattled at certain pressures..


----------



## funfordcobra

I had that same problem with my 980s but normally they ran soo cool i never needed to bring the fan up past stock settings.


----------



## YawMawn

To everyone who saw my complaint about the GTX 980 Ti not fitting on the Rampage V Extreme:

It actually does fit but it's extremely tight. When fully seated the card wants to be about 2 mm lower than the SATA ports allow it to go, but it does still barely fit. It's definitely an oversight somewhere: a motherboard should never interfere with a GPU...


----------



## Recipe7

I wanted to make a short post of my dismemberment of the 980 Ti G1.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4276_zpsr9zhn7dc.jpg.html

After removing the 7 screws, I used a little effort to pry the PCB from the cooler. The cooler is attached to the PCB via 3 plugs.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4279_zpsdwcnzbsn.jpg.html

After unplugging, I had full access to the PCB.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4281_zpsvkjlnatm.jpg.html

After cleaning. Added a glob of MX-4. Temps went from 67C max to 64C Max in Valley with the same fan profile.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4282_zpsgcunxwpy.jpg.html

Shots in my X58 setup w/ 12 fans for much air movement.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4289_zpsdlryyghh.jpg.html
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4292_zpsubgsallk.jpg.html

My favorite shot.

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4781_zpsshs0abqr.jpg.html


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I wanted to make a short post of my dismemberment of the 980 Ti G1.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4276_zpsr9zhn7dc.jpg.html
> 
> After removing the 7 screws, I used a little effort to pry the PCB from the cooler. The cooler is attached to the PCB via 3 plugs.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4279_zpsdwcnzbsn.jpg.html
> 
> After unplugging, I had full access to the PCB.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4281_zpsvkjlnatm.jpg.html
> 
> After cleaning. Added a glob of MX-4. Temps went from 67C max to 64C Max in Valley with the same fan profile.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4282_zpsgcunxwpy.jpg.html
> 
> Shots in my X58 setup w/ 12 fans for much air movement.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4289_zpsdlryyghh.jpg.html
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4292_zpsubgsallk.jpg.html
> 
> My favorite shot.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4781_zpsshs0abqr.jpg.html

















NICE !!!


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi

what do i do wrong?

VGA is in device manager deaktivated
MaxwellBiosTweaker 1.3.6.0



EDIT:
IM FINE NOW UPDATED vfflash


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4289_zpsdlryyghh.jpg.html
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4292_zpsubgsallk.jpg.html
> 
> My favorite shot.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4781_zpsshs0abqr.jpg.html


VERY Nice!







I'm about to do the same for my EVGA ACX 2 as well.

For potentially better temps, try this: turn those Noctuas on the side panel around the other way, so they're exhausting air out of the case. Since the GPU fins are perpendicular to the case length, it's throwing hot air into the case and those fans may be causing the hot air to recirculate around inside the case causing your other components to heat up. This is more apparent in smaller cases but may work in yours as well. It looks like you have enough fans pushing cool air into the case so airflow shouldn't be a problem. My GPU temps went down like 5 degrees when i did that in my Sugo 10. Maybe it may halp you as well. Either way, 64C is still a damn good temp.


----------



## NoDoz

Excited for next week. Have 2 G1s coming and a caselabs case on the way. 4 days off from work planned, like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## Duarian

Love my 980 Ti's. 71.6% / 74.2% ASIC. This is the max OC I was able to achieve on my ACX SC+ cards.


----------



## PullTheTricker

I just found a very good 980 Ti SLI vs Single comparison video made by some Portugese guy.




Seems pretty decent in some games. So what do you think, SLI worth it for 1440p 144hz?


----------



## flowrider85

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5167102

I think this is ok for Air Cooling at the moment....







Boost was 1493Mhz.
Asics 63.3% and 70,8%


----------



## neonash67

Spent a little bit of time today seeing if i could fix a few issues i have had with my own/others custom bios's

1.23v version

1.23v-350w-1418mhzboost.zip 151k .zip file


1.243V VERSION

1.243v-350w-1418mhzboost.zip 151k .zip file


Based on Evga 980ti sc+ acx2.0+ bios

notes
1. These will boost to 1418mhz by default or at +87mv
2. These don't throttle clock/voltage based on temperature as long as you set them to +87mv unless you go over your set temp limit
3. Msi Kombuster physX 3 Fluids (GPU) test locks core/memory down and requires a restart to fix so i wouldn't use it (let me know if you know why)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5167216
using 1.23version


----------



## Arkheios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Spent a little bit of time today seeing if i could fix a few issues i have had with my own/others custom bios's
> 
> 1.3v version
> 
> 1.3v-350w-1418mhzboost.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1.43V VERSION
> 
> 1.43v-350w-1418mhzboost.zip 151k .zip file
> 
> 
> Based on Evga 980ti sc+ acx2.0+ bios
> 
> notes
> 1. These will boost to 1418mhz by default or at +87mv
> 2. These don't throttle clock/voltage based on temperature as long as you set them to +87mv unless you go over your set temp limit
> 3. Msi Kombuster physX 3 Fluids (GPU) test locks core/memory down and requires a restart to fix so i wouldn't use it (let me know if you know why)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5167216
> using 1.3version


Aren't the cards capped at 1.274v due to VRM?


----------



## neonash67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arkheios*
> 
> Aren't the cards capped at 1.274v due to VRM?


yeh i made a typo was ment to be 1.23 and 1.243 will edit post


----------



## Hardway68

Welp, I've been running my new 980Tis for about a week now, so why not join the club? I don't know if all the GPU-Z validation stuff I did will actually show up anywhere, but it all worked so...

Actually, while I did list my GPUs as water cooled, I won't actually have the EK blocks installed until I complete my new build in a few more weeks, when everything moves into a Caselabs S8. Right now the cards are running in my current Z97/ HAF XB system, replacing SLI 970s and oh boy are these 980Tis some serious beasts! I'm getting ~144FPS (on my ROG Swift) with all settings maxed out in BF4, which I guess must be the speed limit for this 144Hz monitor? The best I ever got with the 970s in SLI was around 130 and that was with Nvidia "optimized" settings. Maxed out, the 970s managed right at, or just over 100 in BF4. So quite a difference with the new cards I'd say. Benchmarking scores are pretty respectable too, but I have lots more of that to do once water cooling is in place and cards are OC'd.

Anyway, just thought I'd introduce myself to the club and talk a little about my new system. More on the new build coming soon!


----------



## Joe-Gamer

My card is only boosting to 1150mhz now, normally it boosted to 1488mhz. Temps are fine, the power limit is 110%, temp warning is 91c. +250mhz and +50mv. MSi after burner. Any ideas?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardway68*
> 
> I'm getting ~144FPS (on my ROG Swift) with all settings maxed out in BF4, which I guess must be the speed limit for this 144Hz monitor?


Turn off vsync in games, then you will be uncapped.

<- Hating vsync since 1998.


----------



## Hardway68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Turn off vsync in games, then you will be uncapped.
> 
> <- Hating vsync since 1998.


Can you expand on that a little? I'm only playing BF4 at the moment and I am using (and have no plans to turn off) G-Sync on my monitor. You're talking about V-Sync and I guess I was under the impression that this feature was already disabled when using G-Sync?

Too many Syncs in all this! I am interested to hear a little more about your comment.


----------



## skkane

There should be the option to turn it on/off in every game menu. I don't think it's gsync related, vsync just caps your framerate to your monitor's refresh rate when it's turned on, supposedly making things smoother but I don't agree with that.


----------



## TonyDeez

G-Sync in a way is like V-Sync where it caps your framerate. Hardway68, don't worry about it not boosting to the usual clock speed unless you're dipping below that 144 Hz refresh rate.


----------



## Boyd

I was doing some testing on my 980 Ti, I managed to get the exact same score on my 980 Ti to the score i've got with my Titan X (that is now returned to store)

980 Ti core clock : 1,212 MHz
Titan X core clock: 1,227 MHz

both card's memory clock is stock. same exact system but with two different card.

-- 3dmark score link --

I found this interesting and figured i'd share it with the 980 Ti owners club as I know some users had some questions about how both cards compare.


----------



## skkane

edit


----------



## Boyd

Another comparison between the 980 Ti and the Titan X at the exact same core clock speeds while memory clock is stock

-- 3dmark comparison link --


----------



## michaelius

There's small variance beetween 3DMark runs that changes scores a bit. You should probably make a few runs and compare average.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> There's small variance between 3dmark runs that changes scores a bit. You should probably make a few runs and compare average.


Yes, you're right but the scores land so close together. a few times i've re-ran the benchmarks and a couple of times got the exact same score as the one i've mentioned.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardway68*
> 
> Can you expand on that a little? I'm only playing BF4 at the moment and I am using (and have no plans to turn off) G-Sync on my monitor. You're talking about V-Sync and I guess I was under the impression that this feature was already disabled when using G-Sync?
> 
> Too many Syncs in all this! I am interested to hear a little more about your comment.


And you are right about what you think.
Gsync replaces Vsync, they dont work together. Gsync does have an operational window under which it turns to Vsync mode but that's not something you'll come across with a 980ti!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> G-Sync requires V-Sync to be on. Hardway68, don't worry about it not boosting to the usual clock speed unless you're dipping below that 144 Hz refresh rate.


No Gsync does not require Vsync to be on.
Actually that can't technicaly happen.
What propably confused you is that Gsync has the same benefits as Vsync but that doesn't mean they work together.
No need to advance with further info here, if you want more details you can always use google.


----------



## Hardway68

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I was doing some testing on my 980 Ti, I managed to get the exact same score on my 980 Ti to the score i've got with my Titan X (that is now returned to store)
> 
> 980 Ti core clock : 1,212 MHz
> Titan X core clock: 1,227 MHz
> 
> both card's memory clock is stock. same exact system but with two different card.
> 
> -- 3dmark score link --
> 
> I found this interesting and figured i'd share it with the 980 Ti owners club as I know some users had some questions about how both cards compare.


Yeah and I was this close to dropping $2K on a pair of Titan Xs for this upcoming build. I'm just getting into the swing of things as far as bleeding edge PC hardware goes and before I bought the Titans (this was sometime in mid-May) I did some Googling and found all the 980Ti rumors circulating. I'm sure glad I waited! Couldn't be happier with these Tis and once I have some watercooling set up for them, I expect I won't have to worry about GPU power for at least a couple three years or so. Once Nvidia's upcoming Pascal technology has been out for a couple years and fully vetted, I'll probably consider that upgrade in 2017 or 18.

Anyway, just wanted to concur with your observations about the 980Ti being the far better prospect than the Titan X. Can't understand why Nvidia did this, but I'm not complaining!


----------



## Hardway68

Oh, and thanks for the clarification on the V-Sync vs G-Sync question. In all reality, there's no situation I can conceive of where 144Hz is NOT fast enough, so I'm sure I'll just keep things sat the way they are! The G-Sync feature, especially with these monster GPUs (and even the slightly less monsterous 970s) is a match made in heaven and I can't imagine ever buying a non G-Sync monitor again.


----------



## dannyex

Bios flashing at 1.27 volt









i7 5930k 3500MHz @ 4500MHz
16Gb 3000MHz Cas 15 @ 3200MHz Cas 14
2 way sli Asus GTX 980ti 1000/1753/1076 @ 1501/2053/1501

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7436580?



http://www.servimg.com/view/17184287/2548

http://www.servimg.com/view/17184287/2545

http://www.servimg.com/view/17184287/2564

http://www.servimg.com/view/17184287/2566


----------



## tekathan

Guys,
Hello I am new to this forum.
I am able to get my reference card to +261 core and +510 mem. I have hit the wall though.. and would like to overclock the card further.
Can you let me know what the best BIOS is for the reference card?
Also, do you think a 1000W PSU is enough? I have already overclocked my CPU A LOT! Here are my specs.

Intel I7 5930K O.C to Stable 4.6GHZ ( Cooler H80i GT)
Gfx Cards 2x 980ti overclocked to 261 on core 510on mem +25mv. (My two HYBRID kits will arrive tomorrow)
RAM 16GB Corsair 2400

To summarize..
Should I get another PSU?
What is the best BIOS for reference cards to push them further?

Thank you
Tek.C


----------



## DriD

Hi! Can anybody help me? I need a reference Bios Gigabyte, I flashed the mine and I didn't backup. Thank you!


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> VERY Nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to do the same for my EVGA ACX 2 as well.
> 
> For potentially better temps, try this: turn those Noctuas on the side panel around the other way, so they're exhausting air out of the case. Since the GPU fins are perpendicular to the case length, it's throwing hot air into the case and those fans may be causing the hot air to recirculate around inside the case causing your other components to heat up. This is more apparent in smaller cases but may work in yours as well. It looks like you have enough fans pushing cool air into the case so airflow shouldn't be a problem. My GPU temps went down like 5 degrees when i did that in my Sugo 10. Maybe it may halp you as well. Either way, 64C is still a damn good temp.


I will try that for sure, I'm always open to new ways to lower temps. Thanks!


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> Guys,
> Hello I am new to this forum.
> I am able to get my reference card to +261 core and +510 mem. I have hit the wall though.. and would like to overclock the card further.
> Can you let me know what the best BIOS is for the reference card?
> Also, do you think a 1000W PSU is enough? I have already overclocked my CPU A LOT! Here are my specs.
> 
> Intel I7 5930K O.C to Stable 4.6GHZ ( Cooler H80i GT)
> Gfx Cards 2x 980ti overclocked to 261 on core 510on mem +25mv. (My two HYBRID kits will arrive tomorrow)
> RAM 16GB Corsair 2400
> 
> To summarize..
> Should I get another PSU?
> What is the best BIOS for reference cards to push them further?
> 
> Thank you
> Tek.C


1k should be enough...


----------



## ikergarcia1996

Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming -> 1500/8300
i7 3770K -> 4.6Ghz
RAM-> 16gb 1600 CL9




FIRE STRIKE: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5170854
FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5170758


----------



## Sprkd1

I am assuming the GIGABYTE G1 GAMING cooler is better than the EVGA's ACX 2.0+ cooler?


----------



## motivman

Anyone interested in getting possibly 1500mhz should try my new bios. I have extensively tested it on both of my EVGA 980Ti Sc cards and have been stable in all the benchmarks (3d11, 3d13, Heaven, Valley) and 2 hours of playing GTA5 all settings maxed out except AA and with resolution set to 4k. Both cards were stable no crash. This bios is safer than my last bios and is based on stock voltage. voltage at load is 1.23V, PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin PCIE power is 150W, 8Pin PCIE power is 175W. power limit is 350W at 100% and 400W at 114%. max temps with my watercooling system with 5X120 radiators with fans at approx 1000rpm is 50C for the hottest cards after 2 hours of playing GTA5 in 4K with GPU usage between 90%-97%. If i ramp up my fans up to 2000rpm, max load temp is 37C but too loud for my liking. So right now i am enjoying gaming at 1500/7800 with 980Ti in SLI in COMPLETE SILENCE. Give my bios a try and report back results. If you use afterburner or EVGA precision X, DO not adjust voltage Slider, this will most likely cause the Driver to crash. Again, voltage at load is hard locked @ 1.23V. ASIC for my cards are 70.6% and 68.0%, so if you asic score is equal or greater, you are most likely guaranteed 1500mhz or even higher with this bios. This bios should also work great on AIR if you are using one card at least with the reference cooler. i would not recommend running on air with reference cooler if you are on SLI, because top card will most likely get too hot.

UPDATE: I just ran Project Cars with weather set to Thunderstorm, every setting on Max, 1080p with DS9X and SMAA set to ultra (Very graphics intensive test) on my cards for 2 hours. left the car sitting in the rain, and GPU usage was @ 97% on both cards. Average fps was approx 75fps. max temp with my fans at 1000rpm was 53C, and at 2000rpm was 44C. my overclock passed @ 1500/7800. So looks like this will be my 24/7 clocks and bios. This same test caused the VRM to pop on not one, but two of my EVGA GTX 970 SSC, but at the time i was using the Kraken G10 bracket with H90 AIO and copper heatsinks. This time though, i am on the EK titan X full waterblocks with no backplate installed (performance-pcs do not have the black in stock, only Gold...yuck!)

update#2

So i discovered something new about my bios 980TiC...voltage is actually adjustable with afterburner and precision X. so basically, if you do not touch voltage at all...your load will be 1.23V. if i set voltage to 87mv in precision x, you get 1.274v, however what happens is that boost clock significantly changes. for example with 1.23v, my max boost clock is 1291mhz, with 1.274v, my max boost clock is 1493mhz, of course selecting lower voltage, will lead to lower boost clock, so if i selected 81mv, boost clock is 1342mhz, and this is without adjusting the core clock at all. So for example, if i wanted to get 1500mhz with 1.23v, i will have to set core clock to approx +210mhz in precision x to get 1500mhz, while when i have voltage set to 87mv (1.274v), i will only have to set core clock to +7mhz to achieve 1500mhz overall boost clock. This is so cool, because this means i do not have to flash my bios when i want to bench. so if i wanted 24/7 clocks for 1.23v, all i have to do is not touch the voltage slider at all, and if i wanted to bench and get 1.274v, all i have to do is set voltage slider to max (87mv) to get 1.274v, just keeping in mind that boost state changes. and of course you can get lower voltages from 1.274v by not setting voltage slider to max. ie setting to 75mv will give you 1.255v at load, and 1342 boost clock with core clock set to 0, to achieve 1500mhz, set core clock to +158mv

In summary, if you wanted more than 1.23v, set a higher voltage in afterburner/precision x. so if you set +74mv, run a benchmark to see what you card automatically boost to ...ie 1342mhz, then to go for a higher overclock..ie 1450mhz, set core clock to +108mhz. hope this is helpful, and of course, make adjustments to power limit (up to 400w) if you hit a wall or exceed the default power limit. i was benching at 1550/7800 1.274v and i only hit 95% of the default 350W power limit. *I have only tested this with EVGA GTX 980TI SC with the reference board, so results may be different for other cards or non reference boards.*



980TiC.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikergarcia1996*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming -> 1500/8300
> i7 3770K -> 4.6Ghz
> RAM-> 16gb 1600 CL9
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FIRE STRIKE: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5170854
> FIRE STRIKE EXTREME: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5170758


Wow I get that with sli overclocked 970s. Impressive!!!

I think I might be making the move to a 980ti because sli is frustrating sometimes.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Can someone confirm for me whether PX reads the voltage correctly using the 1.28v bios on the first page?? I have flashed to it but dont seem to get any higher voltage than 1.237v?


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trippinonprozac*
> 
> Can someone confirm for me whether PX reads the voltage correctly using the 1.28v bios on the first page?? I have flashed to it but dont seem to get any higher voltage than 1.237v?


I ran that bios on my card, GPU-Z was showing 1.274v @ load.


----------



## trippinonprozac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> I ran that bios on my card, GPU-Z was showing 1.274v @ load.


Maybe I will reflash and test again.


----------



## Brulf

Got mine ordered last Wednesday 17th... paid express shipping and here i am still waiting so frustrating when they say 1 - 2 business days and then when it doesn't show up in the time frame you call them and the response is something akin to "lawl"


----------



## ski-bum

Houston we have a problem.

After only using my EVGA 980Ti SC ACX for a few days, it started cranking the fans up to full speed and the tach is showing 0.

Already RMA'd EVGA and they said they'd cross ship it.

UGH!


----------



## xtenglong

Yes! My card lives! Bought a new power supply and everything is working now. Phew, no need to go through the RMA process. I had an 800w PSU but I think the main problem was that I was using the molex to 8 pin adapter that came with the card.

EDIT: It just stopped working again. Reinstalling drivers but at this point, I think I'm going to have to RMA the card


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Anyone interested in getting possibly 1500mhz should try my new bios. I have extensively tested it on both of my EVGA 980Ti Sc cards and have been stable in all the benchmarks (3d11, 3d13, Heaven, Valley) and 2 hours of playing GTA5 all settings maxed out except AA and with resolution set to 4k. Both cards were stable no crash. This bios is safer than my last bios and is based on stock voltage. voltage at load is 1.23V, PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin PCIE power is 150W, 8Pin PCIE power is 175W. power limit is 350W at 100% and 400W at 114%. max temps with my watercooling system with 5X120 radiators with fans at approx 1000rpm is 50C for the hottest cards after 2 hours of playing GTA5 in 4K with GPU usage between 90%-97%. If i ramp up my fans up to 2000rpm, max load temp is 37C but too loud for my liking. So right now i am enjoying gaming at 1500/7800 with 980Ti in SLI in COMPLETE SILENCE. Give my bios a try and report back results. If you use afterburner or EVGA precision X, DO not adjust voltage Slider, this will most likely cause the Driver to crash. Again, voltage at load is hard locked @ 1.23V. ASIC for my cards are 70.6% and 68.0%, so if you asic score is equal or greater, you are most likely guaranteed 1500mhz or even higher with this bios. This bios should also work great on AIR if you are using one card at least with the reference cooler. i would not recommend running on air with reference cooler if you are on SLI, because top card will most likely get too hot.
> 
> UPDATE: I just ran Project Cars with weather set to Thunderstorm, every setting on Max, 1080p with DS9X and SMAA set to ultra (Very graphics intensive test) on my cards for 2 hours. left the car sitting in the rain, and GPU usage was @ 97% on both cards. Average fps was approx 75fps. max temp with my fans at 1000rpm was 53C, and at 2000rpm was 44C. my overclock passed @ 1500/7800. So looks like this will be my 24/7 clocks and bios. This same test caused the VRM to pop on not one, but two of my EVGA GTX 970 SSC, but at the time i was using the Kraken G10 bracket with H90 AIO and copper heatsinks. This time though, i am on the EK titan X full waterblocks with no backplate installed (performance-pcs do not have the black in stock, only Gold...yuck!)
> 
> 
> 
> 980TiC.zip 152k .zip file


Is this bios suitable for reference cooler or only for cards under water ?


----------



## wanako

finally managed to break the 17000 barrier in FireStrike!










Firestrike

This is the very limits of what this card can take though, i feel. It's nowhere near playable.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> I am assuming the GIGABYTE G1 GAMING cooler is better than the EVGA's ACX 2.0+ cooler?


Yes.


----------



## Duarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Yes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> I am assuming the GIGABYTE G1 GAMING cooler is better than the EVGA's ACX 2.0+ cooler?


I think they are pretty even personally, it's going to depend on your airflow.

My two SC ACX 2.0+ cards idle at 30 degrees C with the fans completely off on the cards (ACX cards you can turn the fans down to 0%), and during gaming never exceeds 65 degrees C.

However once I put a hefty OC on it (1466 core / 8000 memory) even 85% fan speed can't keep it below 70 degrees C.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Anyone interested in getting possibly 1500mhz should try my new bios. I have extensively tested it on both of my EVGA 980Ti Sc cards and have been stable in all the benchmarks (3d11, 3d13, Heaven, Valley) and 2 hours of playing GTA5 all settings maxed out except AA and with resolution set to 4k. Both cards were stable no crash. This bios is safer than my last bios and is based on stock voltage. voltage at load is 1.23V, PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin PCIE power is 150W, 8Pin PCIE power is 175W. power limit is 350W at 100% and 400W at 114%. max temps with my watercooling system with 5X120 radiators with fans at approx 1000rpm is 50C for the hottest cards after 2 hours of playing GTA5 in 4K with GPU usage between 90%-97%. If i ramp up my fans up to 2000rpm, max load temp is 37C but too loud for my liking. So right now i am enjoying gaming at 1500/7800 with 980Ti in SLI in COMPLETE SILENCE. Give my bios a try and report back results. If you use afterburner or EVGA precision X, DO not adjust voltage Slider, this will most likely cause the Driver to crash. Again, voltage at load is hard locked @ 1.23V. ASIC for my cards are 70.6% and 68.0%, so if you asic score is equal or greater, you are most likely guaranteed 1500mhz or even higher with this bios. This bios should also work great on AIR if you are using one card at least with the reference cooler. i would not recommend running on air with reference cooler if you are on SLI, because top card will most likely get too hot.
> 
> UPDATE: I just ran Project Cars with weather set to Thunderstorm, every setting on Max, 1080p with DS9X and SMAA set to ultra (Very graphics intensive test) on my cards for 2 hours. left the car sitting in the rain, and GPU usage was @ 97% on both cards. Average fps was approx 75fps. max temp with my fans at 1000rpm was 53C, and at 2000rpm was 44C. my overclock passed @ 1500/7800. So looks like this will be my 24/7 clocks and bios. This same test caused the VRM to pop on not one, but two of my EVGA GTX 970 SSC, but at the time i was using the Kraken G10 bracket with H90 AIO and copper heatsinks. This time though, i am on the EK titan X full waterblocks with no backplate installed (performance-pcs do not have the black in stock, only Gold...yuck!)
> 
> 
> 
> 980TiC.zip 152k .zip file


Bro, thanks for the legwork on this. This bios is the best on here hands down. I was able to get my Zotac & Gigabyte refs in SLI stable and boosting to 1528/2003 rock solid stable. I use an aggressive fan profile in AB because I game with headphones and hear nothing but the game. This bios rocks


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Bro, thanks for the legwork on this. This bios is the best on here hands down. I was able to get my Zotac & Gigabyte refs in SLI stable and boosting to 1528/2003 rock solid stable. I use an aggressive fan profile in AB because I game with headphones and hear nothing but the game. This bios rocks


This gave you better results than the 1281mv bios?


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wanako*
> 
> finally managed to break the 17000 barrier in FireStrike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5156659
> 
> This is the very limits of what this card can take though, i feel. It's nowhere near playable.


That beats my 970s SLI Oc'd


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Anyone interested in getting possibly 1500mhz should try my new bios. I have extensively tested it on both of my EVGA 980Ti Sc cards and have been stable in all the benchmarks (3d11, 3d13, Heaven, Valley) and 2 hours of playing GTA5 all settings maxed out except AA and with resolution set to 4k. Both cards were stable no crash. This bios is safer than my last bios and is based on stock voltage. voltage at load is 1.23V, PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin PCIE power is 150W, 8Pin PCIE power is 175W. power limit is 350W at 100% and 400W at 114%. max temps with my watercooling system with 5X120 radiators with fans at approx 1000rpm is 50C for the hottest cards after 2 hours of playing GTA5 in 4K with GPU usage between 90%-97%. If i ramp up my fans up to 2000rpm, max load temp is 37C but too loud for my liking. So right now i am enjoying gaming at 1500/7800 with 980Ti in SLI in COMPLETE SILENCE. Give my bios a try and report back results. If you use afterburner or EVGA precision X, DO not adjust voltage Slider, this will most likely cause the Driver to crash. Again, voltage at load is hard locked @ 1.23V. ASIC for my cards are 70.6% and 68.0%, so if you asic score is equal or greater, you are most likely guaranteed 1500mhz or even higher with this bios. This bios should also work great on AIR if you are using one card at least with the reference cooler. i would not recommend running on air with reference cooler if you are on SLI, because top card will most likely get too hot.
> 
> 980TiC.zip 152k .zip file


thanks for ground work mate, I'll give this bios a test drive. I did try some of the other bios's that are floating around with slightly raised voltages and extra voltage does nothing if you can't keep VRM's cool, card will pass benchmarks @1500 but in longer testing she just claps out even though card is in low 70's. Asics is 79% so card is definitely good for 1500+ as it seems to effortlessly boost way over that when cool. Think I was playing around with the voltage in PX with one of your voltage locked bio's so maybe that couldn't of been why it was clapping out, waiting on the hybrid cooler to arrive so just on reference ATM.

Cheers


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Anyone interested in getting possibly 1500mhz should try my new bios. I have extensively tested it on both of my EVGA 980Ti Sc cards and have been stable in all the benchmarks (3d11, 3d13, Heaven, Valley) and 2 hours of playing GTA5 all settings maxed out except AA and with resolution set to 4k. Both cards were stable no crash. This bios is safer than my last bios and is based on stock voltage. voltage at load is 1.23V, PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin PCIE power is 150W, 8Pin PCIE power is 175W. power limit is 350W at 100% and 400W at 114%. max temps with my watercooling system with 5X120 radiators with fans at approx 1000rpm is 50C for the hottest cards after 2 hours of playing GTA5 in 4K with GPU usage between 90%-97%. If i ramp up my fans up to 2000rpm, max load temp is 37C but too loud for my liking. So right now i am enjoying gaming at 1500/7800 with 980Ti in SLI in COMPLETE SILENCE. Give my bios a try and report back results. If you use afterburner or EVGA precision X, DO not adjust voltage Slider, this will most likely cause the Driver to crash. Again, voltage at load is hard locked @ 1.23V. ASIC for my cards are 70.6% and 68.0%, so if you asic score is equal or greater, you are most likely guaranteed 1500mhz or even higher with this bios. This bios should also work great on AIR if you are using one card at least with the reference cooler. i would not recommend running on air with reference cooler if you are on SLI, because top card will most likely get too hot.
> 
> UPDATE: I just ran Project Cars with weather set to Thunderstorm, every setting on Max, 1080p with DS9X and SMAA set to ultra (Very graphics intensive test) on my cards for 2 hours. left the car sitting in the rain, and GPU usage was @ 97% on both cards. Average fps was approx 75fps. max temp with my fans at 1000rpm was 53C, and at 2000rpm was 44C. my overclock passed @ 1500/7800. So looks like this will be my 24/7 clocks and bios. This same test caused the VRM to pop on not one, but two of my EVGA GTX 970 SSC, but at the time i was using the Kraken G10 bracket with H90 AIO and copper heatsinks. This time though, i am on the EK titan X full waterblocks with no backplate installed (performance-pcs do not have the black in stock, only Gold...yuck!)
> 
> 
> 
> 980TiC.zip 152k .zip file


Thank you for that Bios

I flashed it an without touching aniting
1493mhz on the gpu @1.274V
but coil whining is now realy heareable


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Thank you for that Bios
> 
> I flashed it an without touching aniting
> 1493mhz on the gpu @1.274V
> but coil whining is now realy heareable


My bios should give u 1.23v at load, not 1.274v. Make sure your voltage slider is set to 0


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Bro, thanks for the legwork on this. This bios is the best on here hands down. I was able to get my Zotac & Gigabyte refs in SLI stable and boosting to 1528/2003 rock solid stable. I use an aggressive fan profile in AB because I game with headphones and hear nothing but the game. This bios rocks


Awesome. Glad to hear it is working great for u.


----------



## Asus11

can anyone give me fps figures for this card with crysis 3 absolute maxed even motion blur on high 1440p on the campaign?

want to see if its better than my titan


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> My bios should give u 1.23v at load, not 1.274v. Make sure your voltage slider is set to 0


Wll if i do a System restart.

and open vally and PX this is my result



When i Press Deafault ones this hapens ?


any idea?


----------



## dzb87

Is there a way to read default fan settings on Gigabyte 980Ti G1 Gaming?
I tuned the fan curve a bit in MSI AfterBurner but I would like to compare my settings with default values.


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Wll if i do a System restart.
> 
> and open vally and PX this is my result
> 
> 
> 
> When i Press Deafault ones this hapens ?
> 
> 
> any idea?


Try looking at your max voltage in gpu-z


----------



## famich

Regarding Gigabyte GTX 980TI G1: the cooler is not too loud ?

I have read three reviews , one reviewer in Germany rendered the cooler to be too loud , Guru3D and some other site rather to the contrary .
Being on the lookout for the card here in my country , I would appreciate your feedback , as I have seen that a lot of people got it here ....


----------



## masax

Yeah indeed min requirements for SLI is 900watts. I got my Corsair 1500i today. So got enough spare power now








i did a benchmark got over 5900 points on unigine valley
On firestrike extreme i got like 13500 points. Idk if thats any good or bad

Someone who have higher or lower? Tell me please

Thanks


----------



## masax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiepower*
> 
> In my experience the easiest way to see if you rig is running where you think it should is to use any of the 3Dmark benches as you can directly compare your score to others. As for your score I am not the best person to answer that question. My only comment would be that an overclocked cpu and 2 980ti's is probably pretty close to the limit on your 860 watt power supply. Check your gpu stats after a bench run. What power usage and gpu utilization are you getting? As for bottlenecks, are your gpu's not at full utilization while your cpu is pegged at 100%?
> 
> By no means an expert here, but I think you are really close to the cusp of needing a more powerful power supply. I am planning on getting a second 980 ti and am wondering if my 1000watt PS will be enough..
> 
> EDIT: http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_980_ti_review,8.html
> 
> Looking here Guru3D shows a gpu max load wattage use of 332W for the reference 980ti. So you'd be looking at 664 for SLI as a rough comparison. Leaving you less than 200W for the rest of the system on an 860W PS.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Yeah indeed min requirements for SLI is 900watts. I got my Corsair 1500i today. So got enough spare power now smile.gif
i did a benchmark got over 5900 points on unigine valley
On firestrike extreme i got like 13500 points. Idk if thats any good or bad

Someone who have higher or lower? Tell me please

Thanks


----------



## barsh90

My 980 TI SC at stock settings.



And overclocked



Does any one with EVGA SC get similar scores?


----------



## HeavyUser

Update your Unigine to 4.0 then rerun tests


----------



## jezzer

Valley 4.0?


----------



## HeavyUser

Forgive me, I use Heaven 4.0. I missed that you use valley.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> This gave you better results than the 1281mv bios?


Absolutely did and WAY less heat


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Anyone interested in getting possibly 1500mhz should try my new bios. I have extensively tested it on both of my EVGA 980Ti Sc cards and have been stable in all the benchmarks (3d11, 3d13, Heaven, Valley) and 2 hours of playing GTA5 all settings maxed out except AA and with resolution set to 4k. Both cards were stable no crash. This bios is safer than my last bios and is based on stock voltage. voltage at load is 1.23V, PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin PCIE power is 150W, 8Pin PCIE power is 175W. power limit is 350W at 100% and 400W at 114%. max temps with my watercooling system with 5X120 radiators with fans at approx 1000rpm is 50C for the hottest cards after 2 hours of playing GTA5 in 4K with GPU usage between 90%-97%. If i ramp up my fans up to 2000rpm, max load temp is 37C but too loud for my liking. So right now i am enjoying gaming at 1500/7800 with 980Ti in SLI in COMPLETE SILENCE. Give my bios a try and report back results. If you use afterburner or EVGA precision X, DO not adjust voltage Slider, this will most likely cause the Driver to crash. Again, voltage at load is hard locked @ 1.23V. ASIC for my cards are 70.6% and 68.0%, so if you asic score is equal or greater, you are most likely guaranteed 1500mhz or even higher with this bios. This bios should also work great on AIR if you are using one card at least with the reference cooler. i would not recommend running on air with reference cooler if you are on SLI, because top card will most likely get too hot.
> 
> UPDATE: I just ran Project Cars with weather set to Thunderstorm, every setting on Max, 1080p with DS9X and SMAA set to ultra (Very graphics intensive test) on my cards for 2 hours. left the car sitting in the rain, and GPU usage was @ 97% on both cards. Average fps was approx 75fps. max temp with my fans at 1000rpm was 53C, and at 2000rpm was 44C. my overclock passed @ 1500/7800. So looks like this will be my 24/7 clocks and bios. This same test caused the VRM to pop on not one, but two of my EVGA GTX 970 SSC, but at the time i was using the Kraken G10 bracket with H90 AIO and copper heatsinks. This time though, i am on the EK titan X full waterblocks with no backplate installed (performance-pcs do not have the black in stock, only Gold...yuck!)
> 
> 
> 
> 980TiC.zip 152k .zip file


ADMIN - this bios should be pinned to the front page under Modded Bios. this one is excellent


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> My 980 TI SC at stock settings.
> 
> And overclocked
> 
> Does any one with EVGA SC get similar scores?


Yes, Score 4334, FPS 103.6, with a SC reference 1475Mhz, 8000Mhz mem, [email protected]


----------



## blado

New drivers are out. Has anyone tested them on their 980 TI? After the last 2 drivers I'm afraid to install them.


----------



## Sem

so SLI 980 Tis for a ROG Swift considered overkill?

always gone SLI been ages since ive been on a single card cant imagine not going SLI


----------



## brian19876

In the bios posted here 980tic rom you made 1.23 v lock by changing the p00 state. does this mean you get the same voltage no matter what clock speed instead of the voltage adjusting on its own. sorry if this is a dumb question just wondering why people find it more stable


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> ADMIN - this bios should be pinned to the front page under Modded Bios. this one is excellent


Do you think this bios should be only used on if the card is watercooled? cuz i currently have the acx 2.0 cooler and even when i overclock my card, i dont see 80c. it usually hovers around 72-74. not quite sure if i'll need to get the card watercooled to run this bios without hurting my vram and such.


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Do you think this bios should be only used on if the card is watercooled? cuz i currently have the acx 2.0 cooler and even when i overclock my card, i don't see 80c. it usually hovers around 72-74. not quite sure if i'll need to get the card watercooled to run this bios without hurting my vram and such.


Im running this Bios on SLI Ref cooled cards with an aggressive fan profile. Im using a Corsair 540 case and the temps NEVER go above 75c playing the witcher 3. this is about as demanding as youll get on these as SLI usage is typically 90% plus, meaning this is likely the high end of temps. Games with less SLI usage will be cooler


----------



## jodasanchezz

I figured out this is for me Totaly stable.

Should i be worried about the Volts or can i go with this 24/7?


----------



## anotheraznguy

oh boy so many bios' unsure of which to choose for reference pcb.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> oh boy so many bios' unsure of which to choose for reference pcb.


depends on what you want ^^


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Any good? CPU is at 4.7ghz, stock bios and reference cooler.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> ADMIN - this bios should be pinned to the front page under Modded Bios. this one is excellent


I put them in the OP, but I am going to refrain from using them myself until I can get some better cooling on my card and start playing more demanding games.


----------



## Attomsk

Changed my case fans around and got lower ambient temps.

This helped a bit and I am now stable at 1517Mhz mem and 7800Mhz core.

I hadn't gotten above 8900 in Firestrike Extreme before this, but now I blew past 9000 with a 9156! -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5176482
Currently tied for 9th fastest run that has a single 980 Ti paired with a 4790k.

This was stable playing Witcher 3 on ultra and in valley & heaven benchmarks as well.

I think this is about as fast as I am going to get this card, which is fine by me since it is screaming fast.


----------



## MightyUnit

Sorry for the noob question but how do I pull the bios from my reference PNY 980ti? Nvflash says that "No Nvidia display adapters found". I am using the version modded by Joe Dirt.

Please help


----------



## brian19876

did you disable the display adapter in device manager first


----------



## MightyUnit

Yes I did. FWIW it shows nvflash is 5.206


----------



## MightyUnit




----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Absolutely did and WAY less heat


Thanks man. I actually checked it out and it's not quite as good as the 1281mv bios under water. I'm assuming the heat would limit a person on air though!

Enabling OV with that bios results in 1.274v and gives the same results as the 1281mv bios in both core clocks and firestrike scores.


----------



## thrgk

Is 1.28v safe for 24/7 use if under water ? Or is it only meant for benching


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> In the bios posted here 980tic rom you made 1.23 v lock by changing the p00 state. does this mean you get the same voltage no matter what clock speed instead of the voltage adjusting on its own. sorry if this is a dumb question just wondering why people find it more stable


Yeah, same voltage of 1.23v at load, it downclocks to .086 v at idle (browsing wrb, videos..etc)


----------



## Rickles

Can you guys test the spoiler links in the OP?

Try clicking directly on the wording at first and then on the "+" sign. Had a user message me and I was able to replicate the issue, which was then fixed by clicking the "+"s


----------



## brian19876

so does that make it more stable because voltage is not changing with clock speed its basically setting a min voltage when under load


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is 1.28v safe for 24/7 use if under water ? Or is it only meant for benching


Should be perfectly safe.

It isn't much more than the stock bios max of 1.23v, and under water temps are not an issue.


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> so does that make it more stable because voltage is not changing with clock speed its basically setting a min voltage when under load


Min and max voltage under load is set to 1.23v, so since voltage doesnt flunctuate under load, in addition to higher power limit of 350w, overclock is more stable.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I think you will see the usual retail discounts of $10-$20 and maybe the dreaded mail in rebates but I don't see Nvidia pulling the prices just yet, too soon and I guess FuryX to be about equal in performance 980ti, not beyond it.[/quot
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Thanks man. I actually checked it out and it's not quite as good as the 1281mv bios under water. I'm assuming the heat would limit a person on air though!
> 
> Enabling OV with that bios results in 1.274v and gives the same results as the 1281mv bios in both core clocks and firestrike scores.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Anyone interested in getting possibly 1500mhz should try my new bios. I have extensively tested it on both of my EVGA 980Ti Sc cards and have been stable in all the benchmarks (3d11, 3d13, Heaven, Valley) and 2 hours of playing GTA5 all settings maxed out except AA and with resolution set to 4k. Both cards were stable no crash. This bios is safer than my last bios and is based on stock voltage. voltage at load is 1.23V, PCIE power is set to 75W, 6pin PCIE power is 150W, 8Pin PCIE power is 175W. power limit is 350W at 100% and 400W at 114%. max temps with my watercooling system with 5X120 radiators with fans at approx 1000rpm is 50C for the hottest cards after 2 hours of playing GTA5 in 4K with GPU usage between 90%-97%. If i ramp up my fans up to 2000rpm, max load temp is 37C but too loud for my liking. So right now i am enjoying gaming at 1500/7800 with 980Ti in SLI in COMPLETE SILENCE. Give my bios a try and report back results. If you use afterburner or EVGA precision X, DO not adjust voltage Slider, this will most likely cause the Driver to crash. Again, voltage at load is hard locked @ 1.23V. ASIC for my cards are 70.6% and 68.0%, so if you asic score is equal or greater, you are most likely guaranteed 1500mhz or even higher with this bios. This bios should also work great on AIR if you are using one card at least with the reference cooler. i would not recommend running on air with reference cooler if you are on SLI, because top card will most likely get too hot.
> 
> UPDATE: I just ran Project Cars with weather set to Thunderstorm, every setting on Max, 1080p with DS9X and SMAA set to ultra (Very graphics intensive test) on my cards for 2 hours. left the car sitting in the rain, and GPU usage was @ 97% on both cards. Average fps was approx 75fps. max temp with my fans at 1000rpm was 53C, and at 2000rpm was 44C. my overclock passed @ 1500/7800. So looks like this will be my 24/7 clocks and bios. This same test caused the VRM to pop on not one, but two of my EVGA GTX 970 SSC, but at the time i was using the Kraken G10 bracket with H90 AIO and copper heatsinks. This time though, i am on the EK titan X full waterblocks with no backplate installed (performance-pcs do not have the black in stock, only Gold...yuck!)
> 
> 
> 
> 980TiC.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I tried this bios, I'm not able to hit 1500 Mhz with it - the max stable OC I could get was 1450 Mhz. With the 1.28 V bios in the OP i can get 1520 Mhz, my card needs the extra volts to stabilize higher clocks. Temps were about the same for me, but my card is under water.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sheyster

*980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards*

This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.

- Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
- 1.250v at load
- 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%

To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load.

980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file


*As always, flash at your own risk.*


----------



## jdstock76

This is why I hate Newegg. Ordered G1 last week and still "processing". If they weren't the only ones selling it I sure as heck would of shopped elsewhere. /rant

LoL


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> I tried this bios, I'm not able to hit 1500 Mhz with it - the max stable OC I could get was 1450 Mhz. With the 1.28 V bios in the OP i can get 1520 Mhz, my card needs the extra volts to stabilize higher clocks. Temps were about the same for me, but my card is under water.


what is your asic quality if i may ask?


----------



## Arkheios

Any performance/overclock increase with the new WHQL driver released today? Haven't had any time to test it today.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> what is your asic quality if i may ask?


69.0%


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> 69.0%


well i guess silicon lottery.


----------



## motivman

So i discovered something new about my bios 980TiC...voltage is actually adjustable with afterburner and precision X. so basically, if you do not touch voltage at all...your load will be 1.23V. if i set voltage to 87mv in precision x, you get 1.274v, however what happens is that boost clock significantly changes. for example with 1.23v, my max boost clock is 1291mhz, with 1.274v, my max boost clock is 1493mhz, of course selecting lower voltage, will lead to lower boost clock, so if i selected 81mv, boost clock is 1342mhz, and this is without adjusting the core clock at all. So for example, if i wanted to get 1500mhz with 1.23v, i will have to set core clock to approx +210mhz in precision x to get 1500mhz, while when i have voltage set to 87mv (1.274v), i will only have to set core clock to +7mhz to achieve 1500mhz overall boost clock. This is so cool, because this means i do not have to flash my bios when i want to bench. so if i wanted 24/7 clocks for 1.23v, all i have to do is not touch the voltage slider at all, and if i wanted to bench and get 1.274v, all i have to do is set voltage slider to max (87mv) to get 1.274v, just keeping in mind that boost state changes. and of course you can get lower voltages from 1.274v by not setting voltage slider to max. ie setting to 75mv will give you 1.255v at load, and 1342 boost clock with core clock set to 0, to achieve 1500mhz, set core clock to +158mv

In summary, if you wanted more than 1.23v, set a higher voltage in afterburner/precision x. so if you set +74mv, run a benchmark to see what you card automatically boost to ...ie 1342mhz, then to go for a higher overclock..ie 1450mhz, set core clock to +108mhz. hope this is helpful, and of course, make adjustments to power limit (up to 400w) if you hit a wall or exceed the default power limit. i was benching at 1550/7800 1.274v and i only hit 95% of the default 350W power limit.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards*
> 
> This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.
> 
> - Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
> - 1.250v at load
> - 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%
> 
> To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load.
> 
> 980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> *As always, flash at your own risk.*


Whats different than the first one in the OP? Does this supply more power or? This is the one in the OP
Quote:


> "Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target:
> 
> - Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
> - 350W default power target at 100%
> - 425W max power target at 121%
> 
> Use this BIOS if you want to avoid throttling. For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club. thumb.gif
> 
> Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.


----------



## WerePug

My 2 G1 cards have ASICS of 67.2 and 67.8. Quite lucky to get asics so close together. But they do have quite a coil whine. Haven't decided if I should replace them yet.

The BIOSes themselves are interesting. Their highest boost table entry is 1544, yet the Boost entry is set at 1240. Not sure what this means. The upper boost states have 1.2813v set (no range). but global max voltage is set at 1.250v. TDP is 225W, power limit 300-390W, PCI slot power pull is 66-75W, rail power pull is at 166-175W.

I have modded my BIOSes as such:
1.2813V global max
375W TDP
150-175W power pull from rails
375-425W power limit
1493.5 max boost clock
1493.5 boost entry

Which means this bios should boost to 1493.5 @1.2813V without any clock adjustments. Now I haven't flashed them yet, because the coolers are loud as jet engines, and I'll flash them when I get a water loop going. Though I am confident this won't brick the cards. Though Interestingly, the two cards BIOSes had different checksums, even when the settings were identical. As such, I modded them separately.

I'm a bit worried that the G1s might not like such high voltages due to the different inductor capacity/configuration. Though since I have a relatively low ASIC score, theoretically it should be more stable at these higher voltages. IF the VRMs can handle it., integrity and temperature-wise.

GM200-G1-0-Base.zip 151k .zip file


GM200-G1-1-Base.zip 151k .zip file


GM200-G1-0-Mod.zip 151k .zip file


GM200-G1-1-Mod.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## skkane

I could not get anything going with motivman's 980TiC bios. It artifacted in the 1st test in Firestrike and crashed to desktop few seconds later. My card does not like to boost to 1493mhz it seems









I am using the maxair bios currently and the max i can get stable is 1272mhz clock / 1473 boost, without artifacting, gta v stable so far, fingers crossed. Temps in gta are hovering between 75-80C, with 75-80% fan speed.

Not complaining, still a nice improvement from stock even though I can't hit the magic 1500mhz number. Card is Asus reference btw., 72.3% ASIC.

Default clocks, out of the box run:


1272Mhz / 1473Mhz boost / default memory freq (don't like to mess with since gains are minimal)


----------



## motivman

Version 2 of my bios. I completely disabled the voltage slider in this bios, so basically you get 1.23v no matter what you set in the voltage slider. however i noticed that changing the voltage in the slider affects max boost clock. so i do not touch voltage at all, my boost clock is 1291mhz. if i set voltage to max of +87mv, voltage is still 1.23v at load, however boost clock rises to 1493mhz. i hope someone smarter than me can fix this. so there you go, my revision bios that gives you 1.23v no matter what. i still think my original bios is the most versatile though, and that what i will keep running.

980TiCX.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Whats different than the first one in the OP? Does this supply more power or? This is the one in the OP


The MaxAir BIOS vcore is slightly above max stock voltage at 1.25v under load, and is a bit less than the 1.281v BIOS which is best reserved for water cooled cards.


----------



## bigkahuna360

Let the games begin. I just traded my reference for these baby's.


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I could not get anything going with motivman's 980TiC bios. It artifacted in the 1st test in Firestrike and crashed to desktop few seconds later. My card does not like to boost to 1493mhz it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am using the maxair bios currently and the max i can get stable is 1272mhz clock / 1473 boost, without artifacting, gta v stable so far, fingers crossed. Temps in gta are hovering between 75-80C, with 75-80% fan speed.
> 
> Not complaining, still a nice improvement from stock even though I can't hit the magic 1500mhz number. Card is Asus reference btw., 72.3% ASIC.
> 
> Default clocks, out of the box run:
> 
> 
> 1272Mhz / 1473Mhz boost / default memory freq (don't like to mess with since gains are minimal)


My bios is now automatically boosting to 1493mhz even without touching the voltage slider. Not sure what happened, wasn't doing this before. I tried the maxair bios and getting the same result. The only changes i have made to my computer recently was install evga precision X, was running only afterburner in the past. really not sure what happened. hopefully someone smarter than me can fix this, since it is also happening on Sheyster's bios, at least with my cards.


----------



## brian19876

i just flashed the new max air bios but now my cars are not scaling back when not in 3d im at 1100 at all time even at desktop


----------



## z0mbeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> i just flashed the new max air bios but now my cars are not scaling back when not in 3d im at 1100 at all time even at desktop


I have tested a number of these bios, along with testing my own compared to stock... I cannot seem to get them to scale back the voltage when not under load, if set to 1.250v they always run at 1.250v causing higher idle temps. I am likely missing something, just have not had a chance to do enough research to figure it out.


----------



## motivman

Its either the new nvidia drivers or evga precision causing issues. Did not have any problems till i installed new drivers and precision x today...

If u hit default for precision x, at least with my bios, u get 1.23v and it does not boost to 1493, and cards still downclock speeds and voltage at idle.


----------



## motivman

Anyone that is looking to grab the EVGA hybrid cooler for GTX 980Ti, it is now in stock at evga.com, order quick, i anticipate this selling out very quickly.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1


----------



## Crazy Chuckster

Anyone here place an order for a G1 last friday when newegg had stock? I ordered one as the first batch came in and its still sitting at packaging.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy Chuckster*
> 
> Anyone here place an order for a G1 last friday when newegg had stock? I ordered one as the first batch came in and its still sitting at packaging.


Yep same thing for me.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Yep same thing for me.


I spoke too soon. Now says shipped!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Anyone that is looking to grab the EVGA hybrid cooler for GTX 980Ti, it is now in stock at evga.com, order quick, i anticipate this selling out very quickly.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1


So tempting... kids birthdays are coming up though, so I think I'll splurge on them instead... my card is doing fine boosting to 1450 on air and quiet enough... for now.


----------



## MightyUnit

Continuing on from page 151 I still cannot see my 980ti with nvflash nor can I pull off of it the stock bios. I went to far as to uninstall its drivers and still I cannot save its bios or at least see the card. Any ideas? FWIW I have used nvflash in the past... think 6800GT


----------



## bleachigo

I'm sure someone in here has used the EVGA step-up program and so my question is, how long did it take for your card to arrive after doing the step-up? I'm only at step 2 and its' been 3 weeks since i requested it.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mbeh*
> 
> I have tested a number of these bios, along with testing my own compared to stock... I cannot seem to get them to scale back the voltage when not under load, if set to 1.250v they always run at 1.250v causing higher idle temps. I am likely missing something, just have not had a chance to do enough research to figure it out.


Are you using the new drivers from today


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleachigo*
> 
> I'm sure someone in here has used the EVGA step-up program and so my question is, how long did it take for your card to arrive after doing the step-up? I'm only at step 2 and its' been 3 weeks since i requested it.


Just really depends on their stock and how soon they will have it. It sometimes takes awhile.

anyway Just ordered a 980 ti for my backup rig hopefully it will run just was well as my TX!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bleachigo*
> 
> I'm sure someone in here has used the EVGA step-up program and so my question is, how long did it take for your card to arrive after doing the step-up? I'm only at step 2 and its' been 3 weeks since i requested it.


i suggest you start a thread on evga forums.

when i stepped up to a 980 from a 780 a bunch of us reported our progress and was able to gauge how long it would take.

btw, for that 780/980 took 3months (sept-dec). .


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *z0mbeh*
> 
> I have tested a number of these bios, along with testing my own compared to stock... I cannot seem to get them to scale back the voltage when not under load, if set to 1.250v they always run at 1.250v causing higher idle temps. I am likely missing something, just have not had a chance to do enough research to figure it out.


Mine behaves fine. I'm using the latest drivers and the maxair bios.

135mhz / 0.849v right now, 1.25v when loaded.

Also using precision btw, so don't think it affects it.


----------



## z0mbeh

The only difference I can see is PrecisionX, I am using afterburner, I wonder if that is the issue? I will give it a try later.


----------



## koc6

Newegg have MSI GTX 980 ti Gaming in stock, I just placed my order


----------



## z0mbeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Mine behaves fine. I'm using the latest drivers and the maxair bios.
> 
> 135mhz / 0.849v right now, 1.25v when loaded.
> 
> Also using precision btw, so don't think it affects it.


Nevermind







forgot Nvidia Surround puts a bit of load on the GPU's which locks the voltage, disabling it allows everything to work as expected. Just a small brain fail there, carry on!


----------



## koroshiya8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> Newegg have MSI GTX 980 ti Gaming in stock, I just placed my order


have the link? I cant seem to find.. maybe OOS ?


----------



## gasoau

Man evga doesnt ship to australia bugger.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koroshiya8*
> 
> have the link? I cant seem to find.. maybe OOS ?


Can't get the link to work, but it's there.


----------



## koc6

MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support ATX Video Card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-127-889


----------



## skkane

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-127-889-_-Product


----------



## koroshiya8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-127-889-_-Product


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Support ATX Video Card http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=14-127-889


thanks guys... the link is working... something wrong with how i search


----------



## koc6

Delete.


----------



## NoDoz

Review of the msi 980ti gaming


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

I plan to build a new rig around August. To save costs I usually sell parts from my old rig and put it towards my new one. I currently have two 780 Ti's to sell and plan on going with two 980 Ti's. If I sell my two 780 Ti's now then that would pay for one 980 Ti ACX. I wouldn't be able to get the 2nd 980 Ti ACX card until August/September. Would this be smart to do since my 780s will only drop in price the longer I wait? My only issue is that I hate buying parts piece by piece over time. I would much rather get everything all at once in one big order.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I plan to build a new rig around August. To save costs I usually sell parts from my old rig and put it towards my new one. I currently have two 780 Ti's to sell and plan on going with two 980 Ti's. If I sell my two 780 Ti's now then that would pay for one 980 Ti ACX. I wouldn't be able to get the 2nd 980 Ti ACX card until August/September. Would this be smart to do since my 780s will only drop in price the longer I wait? My only issue is that I hate buying parts piece by piece over time. I would much rather get everything all at once in one big order.


sell now imo. the longer you wait the less you are going to get.


----------



## TheGovernment

So I got a good deal on the EVGA SC for the same price as stockers and ordered my EK blocks yesterday. Has anyone taken an SC with backplate and threw a water block on it? My Mobo is EXTREMELY tight with an aftermarket backplate. I'm sure I can't re-use the EVGA backplate but I'm hoping I can find a way to mod it so I can, save $80 for the ugly EK ones.

Anyone do this yet?


----------



## MakoOC

All of the third party 980 Ti cards are reviewing so well, like seeing the MSI added today.

Really between the EVGA SC ACX, Gigabyte G1, and MSI G6, you can't go wrong. All are far superior to reference in multiple areas. Pretty neat to have so many good options this close to launch.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> All of the third party 980 Ti cards are reviewing so well, like seeing the MSI added today.
> 
> Really between the EVGA SC ACX, Gigabyte G1, and MSI G6, you can't go wrong. All are far superior to reference in multiple areas. Pretty neat to have so many good options this close to launch.


On water....


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> On water....


There was a very narrow window to get the EVGA 980 TI Hydro Copper this evening. I opened my notification email about 18 minutes after it was sent and missed the cut.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> All of the third party 980 Ti cards are reviewing so well, like seeing the MSI added today.
> 
> Really between the EVGA SC ACX, Gigabyte G1, and MSI G6, you can't go wrong. All are far superior to reference in multiple areas. Pretty neat to have so many good options this close to launch.


Isn't the EVGA SC ACX a reference design just with the ACX cooler?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> There was a very narrow window to get the EVGA 980 TI Hydro Copper this evening. I opened my notification email about 18 minutes after it was sent and missed the cut.


The Hydro is non reference?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Isn't the EVGA SC ACX a reference design just with the ACX cooler?


yup.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> The Hydro is non reference?


nope the hydro is just a reference with an EK block preinstalled.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> So I got a good deal on the EVGA SC for the same price as stockers and ordered my EK blocks yesterday. Has anyone taken an SC with backplate and threw a water block on it? My Mobo is EXTREMELY tight with an aftermarket backplate. I'm sure I can't re-use the EVGA backplate but I'm hoping I can find a way to mod it so I can, save $80 for the ugly EK ones.
> 
> Anyone do this yet?


Never mind, found my answer. You need some m3x4 and m3x6 screws so it will work with EK blocks but it does work fine.


----------



## theMillen

so mad i missed the damned evga hybrid cooler... so much for auto-notify... guess ill leave my amazon order from 2 weeks ago up :'(


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> so mad i missed the damned evga hybrid cooler... so much for auto-notify... guess ill leave my amazon order from 2 weeks ago up :'(


we're in the same boat. i gave up on the evga hybrid cooler and went for the acx 2.0 sc card from EVGA and it works just fine, never hits thermal limits so i am happy about that. good thing about purchasing an EVGA card is that i can step-up my card to the hybrid one when ever it is available


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> back to the tx thread to you! unless doing 4k surround heavily oc'd 980ti beats medium oc'd titan x. just read reviews >.<
> 
> #ohtehtitanxlulz


I have personally tested both of them and the Titan x blows away the ti in real world uses.. the ti is just for people that can not afford the real deal!!!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have personally tested both of them and the Titan x blows away the ti in real world uses.. the ti is just for people that can not afford the real deal!!!


I doubt that...I prefer custom pcb, but, that's just me...


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> My 980 TI SC at stock settings.
> 
> 
> 
> And overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one with EVGA SC get similar scores?


This is what I get on my stock EVGA 980 Ti SC+. Weird how Valley is saying that our cards have a 4GB frame buffer when it should be 6GB.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Are 1.248V save for 24/7 under water?








If not what would u recommend for V Max?


----------



## dzb87

G1 owners, did anyone reach stable 1500MHz boost with stock voltage?
Mine has 75.1% ASIC and still I haven't managed to stabilize it @1500. The max what I got is 1480MHz.
I know, it's a marginal difference but looks better








I don't want to set higher voltage cause fans are too loud then.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> G1 owners, did anyone reach stable 1500MHz boost with stock voltage?
> Mine has 75.1% ASIC and still I haven't managed to stabilize it @1500. The max what I got is 1480MHz.
> I know, it's a marginal difference but looks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to set higher voltage cause fans are too loud then.


how did you manage to get 980ti with our prices?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> This is what I get on my stock EVGA 980 Ti SC+. Weird how Valley is saying that our cards have a 4GB frame buffer when it should be 6GB.


Are you overclocking it? weird, that you get more fps when you have a lower cpu. What clocks do you have on stock.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> G1 owners, did anyone reach stable 1500MHz boost with stock voltage?
> Mine has 75.1% ASIC and still I haven't managed to stabilize it @1500. The max what I got is 1480MHz.
> I know, it's a marginal difference but looks better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to set higher voltage cause fans are too loud then.


Mine did 1500/7500 with 1.19v
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5180074
Stable with Firestrike , 3DMark2011, Heaven and Valley (multiple runs), but after gaming some days, I had a driver crash, so I rised the voltage a litte bit. now seems stable. I supose with a full cover block will have the 1.19v gaming stable.

Tried a quick run with 1.28v and 100% fan. 1550/8000
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5179837

Come on EK!!!


----------



## Serandur

Is it generally worth it to replace stock GPU thermal paste? Thanks.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> Mine did 1500/7500 with 1.19v
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5180074
> Stable with Firestrike , 3DMark2011, Heaven and Valley (multiple runs), but after gaming some days, I had a driver crash, so I rised the voltage a litte bit. now seems stable. I supose with a full cover block will have the 1.19v gaming stable.
> 
> Tried a quick run with 1.28v and 100% fan. 1550/8000
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5179837
> 
> Come on EK!!!


Did you flash a custom bios? The base BIOS has a 1.25v hard limit


----------



## othergamers

I just got the Gigabyte 980Ti G1.
I'm really new with all of this overclocking








Could anyone give me some tips on how to get some stable results?
Do I need to load a custom bios and if so which one do you recommend for this card?


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Are you overclocking it? weird, that you get more fps when you have a lower cpu. What clocks do you have on stock.


My card is not overclocked. I am running a STOCK EVGA 980 Ti SC+. Boost clock from the factory is 1290MHz. I am running a custom fan curve so my temps never exceed 67c.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *othergamers*
> 
> I just got the Gigabyte 980Ti G1.
> I'm really new with all of this overclocking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anyone give me some tips on how to get some stable results?
> Do I need to load a custom bios and if so which one do you recommend for this card?


Most of the time, software overclocking (afterburner) is all you need. Increasing the core clock by 108, then increase in 13.5 mhz steps until you see artifacts/crash, dial it down 2 steps and keep it there. Same with memory, though you don't need 13.5 mhz steps there. You can just set it however you want. Guru3d had it at +375mhz in their review, though different sites list different data. Since its GDDR5, the effective frequency is double of the actual base frequency. As such, there is always confusion just what +375mhz means (375 or half of that).

This card doesn't seem to like more voltage, but I haven't played around with it. Increased voltage should increase stability at higher clocks, though not always. Voltage controls must be unlocked first in afterburner in settings, it's more of a Child safety than anything. Again, Guru3d had it at +50mv.

If you want to edit your bios, you need to be aware just what exactly you are doing. Here is a thread, where some (not all) of the settings are explained

http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell

there is also a dedicated maxwell bios editing thread.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Did you flash a custom bios? The base BIOS has a 1.25v hard limit


The 1550/8000 is with cusom BIOS yes. But reverted to stock one after a quick bench. Waiting for EK block before pushing it to limit at 1.28v.
Anyway, I see very difficult reach 1600 mark, even under water and custom BIOS.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> The 1550/8000 is with cusom BIOS yes. But reverted to stock one after a quick bench. Waiting for EK block before pushing it to limit at 1.28v.
> Anyway, I see very difficult reach 1600 mark, even under water and custom BIOS.


What temps were you getting at these clocks? Also, can you please upload the bios here, so I can compare it to my tweaks?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> Is it generally worth it to replace stock GPU thermal paste? Thanks.


It's worth taking a look.

Seen people post pics of the tiniest amount of TIM, or the biggest blob that goes way over the die and onto the outlying resisters. Seen a person post recently that his card only had one or two thermal pads out of like 20 installed straight from factory. If you notice your card's temperature being not that great, it's worth it to take a look.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Seriously
Why nobdy can aswer the question what
MAX VOLTAGE u recommend for 24/7 use under Water?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Seriously
> Why nobdy can aswer the question what
> MAX VOLTAGE u recommend for 24/7 use under Water?


1.27v, the max hardware will allow. Make sure the VRMs are well cooled.


----------



## Valenz

Well G1 was out of stock so I picked up 2 MSI gaming 980ti's. I actually can't believe they were competitively priced @ 669.99 with a nice boost OC of 1279mhz.

They also come with a BP <3 . Time to get rid of these 290x toasters , as my card was running @ 92c playiong WOW in 4k , I don't even want to get into the heat trouble playing other games in CF.

Very happy with my purchase and will report in once received.


----------



## koc6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valenz*
> 
> Well G1 was out of stock so I picked up 2 MSI gaming 980ti's. I actually can't believe they were competitively priced @ 669.99 with a nice boost OC of 1279mhz.
> 
> They also come with a BP <3 . Time to get rid of these 290x toasters , as my card was running @ 92c playiong WOW in 4k , I don't even want to get into the heat trouble playing other games in CF.
> 
> Very happy with my purchase and will report in once received.


From where you bought 2 Msi gtx ti gaming ? Newegg limit 1 per person.
Thank you.


----------



## helios123

Has anyone installed EK titan x Backplate for 980 ti? Can anyone advise what to do with the thermal pads that are meant for the vram on the back of the titan x but are not present on the 980 ti PCB? Shall I just ignore the step for the vram thermal pads? see http://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830581.pdf


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> What temps were you getting at these clocks? Also, can you please upload the bios here, so I can compare it to my tweaks?


It's done bay a user of Noticias3D (spanish forum).
http://ge.tt/5XXMmqI2/v/0?c

it uses 1.25v and goes up to 1.28 with +83mv in MSI AB.

My max temps with 100% fan (used in that run) were 59ºC


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 1.27v, the max hardware will allow. Make sure the VRMs are well cooled.


Thank you so far,
but with my own Custom Bios im able to go up to 1.248V.
With VRMs do u mean the RAM or the voltage transformers (sry for bad english)

My card is under water never hits 46C+ on 1.248V

is it posible to messure the vrms temps`?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Thank you so far,
> but with my own Custom Bios im able to go up to 1.248V.
> With VRMs do u mean the RAM or the voltage transformers (sry for bad english)
> 
> My card is under water never hits 46C+ on 1.248V
> 
> is it posible to messure the vrms temps`?


Yes, the voltage transformers as you put it.

Keep those cool. If you have a full cover water block, you should be ok on the VRM temps.


----------



## amlett

I had reply from EK.

Full cover block for Gigabyte G1 in about 4-6 weeks.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, the voltage transformers as you put it.
> 
> Keep those cool. If you have a full cover water block, you should be ok on the VRM temps.


Thank you very much for the information !
The EKWB Block should be ok with VRMs cooling

this is my rig


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Yes, the EK block is one of if not the best block. The VRMs are well cooled with that block.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amlett*
> 
> It's done bay a user of Noticias3D (spanish forum).
> http://ge.tt/5XXMmqI2/v/0?c
> 
> it uses 1.25v and goes up to 1.28 with +83mv in MSI AB.
> 
> My max temps with 100% fan (used in that run) were 59ºC


Thanks a lot. I see what he did there. Damn, every time I think I finally understand the meaning of those sliders, I find out I am wrong.


----------



## Medous

Hello guys just registered since I'm concidering to move from my GTX 980 Classified with custom Waterblock (got it on the GERMAN ebay.de with worldwide shipment for those who might wanna take a look - article 301668456929 )

to GTX 980Ti. The first question and I guess I already know the answer is -

1. is it the upgrade worth and ain't it even a downgrade? (details below)

2. (I read the last 30 pages but still have no clue) - For 4k gaming with a 4k G-Sync monitor, does it make any difference what Design to buy, the basic Nvidia one or the EVGA SC, if Im planning to custom watercool it with for example EK and flash the bios to unlock the voltage and go for like 1500 MhZ or more?

3. What would be the advantage buying the Hydro Copper GPU from EVGA directly to the referral design 980Ti with EK watercooling system on it?

4. What are your predictions, how fast the prices of 980Ti will (if any) drop after the Fury X release tomorrow?

My current GTX 980 Classified - watercooled with Arctic Accelerate is running with 1400 / 1506 boost absolutely stable, memory 2000 MhZ, it has a custom bios and it runes for me for months without a single crash or artifacts on any game (witcher 3, GTA 5 etc.)

My FPS on max settings are like:

XB270HU 2k Gsync 144Hz

GTA V: 110 fps
Witcher 3: 55 fps
BF4: 120 fps
LoL: 650 fps









On my XB280HK 4k G-Sync Monitor on fullscreen, which enables gsync 60 fps limitation:

GTA V: 60 fps
Witcher 3: 45 fps
LoL: 60 fps (weil G-Sync, sowie Frame Rate des Monitors auf 60 fps begrenzt sind)
Black Desert: 60 fps

Concidering those numbers I know its not worth an upgrade, and Im a little afraid it will be even a downgrade. 2GB Ram are nice, but the new fury X comes with 4 which again admits that you don't really need more. I never gone over 3GB except GTA V in all maxed settings but only cuz of AA, it gone to like 3.6-3.8GB.



Your ideas?


----------



## funfordcobra

I just upgraded from SLI 980s to the TIs and don't regret it.


----------



## funfordcobra

How is gaming on the xb280hk vs a 50 inch 4k? Input lag obviously but does it look better than a 1440p IPS? It just seems 28 inch is too small even though I do want to buy one.


----------



## Medous

I assume this question was for me? If yes then.. Actually I just sold the XB270HU due some private reasons and regret it VERY much.

My old Dell 24" U2412M made me enjoy competitive games much more than the 4k XB280HK or at least it felt not bad lol.

*Advantages of the XB280HK* 4k G-Sync 60 fps Monitor : It looks pretty in the games, compared to a 1200x monitor. And I dont see any difference between the IPS (270HU) and TN panel on the 280HK. That's it. No more advantages.
*Disadvantages* of the same monitor: TONNES. It just feels wrong. Dont know how to describe it. My games are running "smooth" for my eyes in the 4k with mostly 60 fps but still not that smooth as on a normal monitor, and even with G-Sync the competitive games with a crosshair or where u have to click the mouse withih millimeters like LoL feels just very very wrong. Like if I would be playing via HDMI 1.0 on my 50" Samsung TV with 60Hz. Im about to sweat and perceive emotions which nearly cause me physical pain on aiming. On some flight games even those like Elite Dangerous its really no problem and feels very good but Im into shooters and LoL mostly and I don't need a 4k Monitor for 600€ if I can play ED on my 50" Samsung as I mentioned before - the same good.
And lowering the Windows/game resolution to 2k or even less, or lowering the details doesn't solve those "stutters or mouse input lags"! And due 60 fps I can exclude that this is cuz of my GPU.

*Advantages of the XB270HU* 2k G-Sync 144 Hz Monitor: It's awesome. It just is. It looks exactly the same good in games on the 2k resolution as the 4k monitor, but without those disadvantages. It runs very smooth, runs with more than 2x FPS, it feels right aiming, no input mouse lag, no micro stuttering, nothing. It's just right. In my case I didnt even had ANY backlight bleed at all.
*Disadvantages*: The 750€ price in Germany and its (non) availability. That's it. It's (for me) the ultimate competitive gaming monitor and I will buy it again as soon I will be able to.

So the differences are like day and night but still it depends of what you are in to. If it's some girly RPG, air or space sims - it's mostly better with 4k. If you are into competitive FPS games or LoL / Dota - its the 270HU with no alternatives yet availible (since the swift has some huge issues aswell for me)

I hope I could help and my broken engrish is understandable. Cheerz


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

My 3 x 680's can get 5200 GFX score in Ultra.

Dont think its worth spending $1000 AU to get the same results...


----------



## funfordcobra

Thanks rep+


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> we're in the same boat. i gave up on the evga hybrid cooler and went for the acx 2.0 sc card from EVGA and it works just fine, never hits thermal limits so i am happy about that. good thing about purchasing an EVGA card is that i can step-up my card to the hybrid one when ever it is available


hate to break it to you, but you can't step up to what is essentially the same card with a different cooler. And even if you were going from a 980 > 980 Ti the only thing you can step up to is the acx 2.0+ card. EVGA does not allow stepup to a different "type" of the same series (ie 980 ti reference to hybrid/classy/sc/etc) only if a lets say 1080 comes out in the step up period. :/ hope that doesn't hurt too bad. but yeah i went with reference bc i knew i could slap a hybrid on there from them (can't do it with acx as you need reference blower for vrm's)


----------



## Exolaris

Just got my G1 - 72.1% ASIC. Afterburner isn't picking up the voltage at all though (showing 0 mV). I have voltage unlocked in the settings but can't move the slider at all, it's greyed out. Any thoughts?

Also, holy coil whine batman. This is pretty bad, it may need to go back.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Just got my G1 - 72.1% ASIC. Afterburner isn't picking up the voltage at all though (showing 0 mV). I have voltage unlocked in the settings but can't move the slider at all, it's greyed out. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, holy coil whine batman. This is pretty bad, it may need to go back.


are you running the latest ver of AB?


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> I assume this question was for me? If yes then.. Actually I just sold the XB270HU due some private reasons and regret it VERY much.
> 
> My old Dell 24" U2412M made me enjoy competitive games much more than the 4k XB280HK or at least it felt not bad lol.
> 
> *Advantages of the XB280HK* 4k G-Sync 60 fps Monitor : It looks pretty in the games, compared to a 1200x monitor. And I dont see any difference between the IPS (270HU) and TN panel on the 280HK. That's it. No more advantages.
> *Disadvantages* of the same monitor: TONNES. It just feels wrong. Dont know how to describe it. My games are running "smooth" for my eyes in the 4k with mostly 60 fps but still not that smooth as on a normal monitor, and even with G-Sync the competitive games with a crosshair or where u have to click the mouse withih millimeters like LoL feels just very very wrong. Like if I would be playing via HDMI 1.0 on my 50" Samsung TV with 60Hz. Im about to sweat and perceive emotions which nearly cause me physical pain on aiming. On some flight games even those like Elite Dangerous its really no problem and feels very good but Im into shooters and LoL mostly and I don't need a 4k Monitor for 600€ if I can play ED on my 50" Samsung as I mentioned before - the same good.
> And lowering the Windows/game resolution to 2k or even less, or lowering the details doesn't solve those "stutters or mouse input lags"! And due 60 fps I can exclude that this is cuz of my GPU.
> 
> *Advantages of the XB270HU* 2k G-Sync 144 Hz Monitor: It's awesome. It just is. It looks exactly the same good in games on the 2k resolution as the 4k monitor, but without those disadvantages. It runs very smooth, runs with more than 2x FPS, it feels right aiming, no input mouse lag, no micro stuttering, nothing. It's just right. In my case I didnt even had ANY backlight bleed at all.
> *Disadvantages*: The 750€ price in Germany and its (non) availability. That's it. It's (for me) the ultimate competitive gaming monitor and I will buy it again as soon I will be able to.
> 
> So the differences are like day and night but still it depends of what you are in to. If it's some girly RPG, air or space sims - it's mostly better with 4k. If you are into competitive FPS games or LoL / Dota - its the 270HU with no alternatives yet availible (since the swift has some huge issues aswell for me)
> 
> I hope I could help and my broken engrish is understandable. Cheerz


Was the "wrong feeling" you were experiencing just the drop in refresh rate from 120/144 to 60?

I recently had to decide between 1440p 144hz and 4k 60hz and went with the latter, on the rationale that it's hard to get more than 60fps at 1440p in newer games anyways. Paying a premium for a higher but unattainable refresh rate wasn't worth it to me. I can see the benefit for older games or competitive games, though, which seems to be your case.


----------



## Klocek001

is this sth to be concerned about while I'm preparing to get a 980ti for myself?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561191/evga-gtx-980-ti-microstutter/10
seems to happen to a few people, not just one.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> is this sth to be concerned about while I'm preparing to get a 980ti for myself?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561191/evga-gtx-980-ti-microstutter/10
> seems to happen to a few people, not just one.


Microstutter has been around for more than a decade with every multi-GPU setup suffering from it to varying degrees. Nothing 'unique' about the 980 Ti, it's no worse than any other Nvidia SLI setup previously or currently.

Nothing you can do, it is what it is. Not that big a deal to me, haven't found it to be too distracting over the years.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Just got my G1 - 72.1% ASIC. Afterburner isn't picking up the voltage at all though (showing 0 mV). I have voltage unlocked in the settings but can't move the slider at all, it's greyed out. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, holy coil whine batman. This is pretty bad, it may need to go back.


My cousin just got his today and he also says the coil whine on it is insane. He put the phone next to it and I could hear it at various rpms.

Honestly the fetish here over the G1 is overblown frankly, the MSI G6 and EVGA ACX cards are both as good, within +/- 3C at peak temps. Keep swapping/RMAing between the three until you find the right acoustics, which is what I did.


----------



## Marc79

They are talking about a single card though not cards in SLI.


----------



## hish34

My ASIC Quality: 72.3%









proof:


----------



## Medous

I hope no one minds Im talking mostly about monitors in this topic







I can't tell what exactly I feel after the switch from 270HU to 280HK, I tried to explain it above. It feels like you try to play and your younger brother always try to gain control of the mouse and you still try to aim while that. Something like that. But im not saying this comes from switching from 144 to 60 hz, it must be bouquet of many factors together that makes 270HU so much better and 280HK so bad for fps shooters etc. But still, I had a QNIX 2710 before and I must say, if you into a games (been progaymer many years ago), you really notice the Hz difference.

Maybe this comparement helps:

270HU I had like 3 kills and 1 death in league of legends (final score something like 15/5 which is good)
280HK I have now 1 kill and die like 5 times. (final score something 3/15 which is very very bad). I will ditch the 4k very soon and go back to cheap dell untill I can buy 270HU again or the new ASUS that will launch soon. Cheerz


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> I have personally tested both of them and the Titan x blows away the ti in real world uses.. the ti is just for people that can not afford the real deal!!!


The TX is for professionals. The "ti" is the "first" 4K gaming GPU. The TX has a 2-5% lead over the "ti" in real world use. Hardly blowing it away. And at $350 savings.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Microstutter has been around for more than a decade with every multi-GPU setup suffering from it to varying degrees. Nothing 'unique' about the 980 Ti, it's no worse than any other Nvidia SLI setup previously or currently.
> 
> Nothing you can do, it is what it is. Not that big a deal to me, haven't found it to be too distracting over the years.
> My cousin just got his today and he also says the coil whine on it is insane. He put the phone next to it and I could hear it at various rpms.
> 
> Honestly the fetish here over the G1 is overblown frankly, the MSI G6 and EVGA ACX cards are both as good, within +/- 3C at peak temps. Keep swapping/RMAing between the three until you find the right acoustics, which is what I did.


Y'all must have sensitive ears because I hear nothing at 100% load.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> They are talking about a single card though not cards in SLI.


that's what I'm trying to emphasize here, I know multi gpu setups are troublesome, but this is a single card we're talking about.


----------



## viper1590

I guarantee anyone experiencing coil whine is playing at 1080p please confirm


----------



## hax0red

I've got a 980 Ti ACX 2.0 non-superclocked that should be here tomorrow. I was hoping to see 1450-1500 on water but according to kitguru they only got a 1332 overclock out of it on the stock cooler which doesn't leave me much hope. From what I have seen the standard coolered reference cards seem to be getting 1400+ on average?


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> I guarantee anyone experiencing coil whine is playing at 1080p in which case you shouldn't be using a 980ti


Surely the card is most optimized and advertised to run for 1440p / 4k gaming but some users run 144hz monitors (like myself) and having to own a card that plays most/all games higher than 60 FPS is very much appreciated.
Some users pursue 60FPS at 4k, others pursue 144+FPS at 1080p. in my opinion there is nothing wrong with using the card in 1080p


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Surely the card is most optimized and advertised to run for 1440p / 4k gaming but some users run 144hz monitors (like myself) and having to own a card that plays most/all games higher than 60 FPS is very much appreciated.
> Some users pursue 60FPS at 4k, others pursue 144+FPS at 1080p. in my opinion there is nothing wrong with using the card in 1080p


I agree 144hz would be a useful situation for the Ti. I believe that those users would not be experiencing coil whine however. Do you have coil whine on your card(s)


----------



## bastian

Got my 980 Ti G1 Gaming. Has to go back. Heatsink is actually somewhat bent on one side and it has terrible coil whine. Worst I've ever heard. My 980 G1 Gaming was perfect. Ah well. Hoping the next one is good.


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> I've got a 980 Ti ACX 2.0 non-superclocked that should be here tomorrow. I was hoping to see 1450-1500 on water but according to kitguru they only got a 1332 overclock out of it on the stock cooler which doesn't leave me much hope. From what I have seen the standard coolered reference cards seem to be getting 1400+ on average?


I have a reference EVGA GTX 980 ti like you on water. I'm rock stable 1500 for more than 1 week on many games and benchmarks @ 1,237v. Max temp 50C on very low fan speed. I use the OP bios with normal voltage. You sure can hope for the same OC.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> I agree 144hz would be a useful situation for the Ti. I believe that those users would not be experiencing coil whine however. Do you?


no coil whine what so ever on my evga sc+ acx+ card

I have to admit though, when ever I run valley on any card, I always get coil whine on the exit screen.
For example, wither i am running valley on a GTX 470, 480, 560, 580, 670, 680, 770, 780, 960, 980, Titan X or 980 Ti, I always get coil whine when I am in the exit screen in valley. I never understood why it happens but that is the only one post that i've noticed that I could get coil while to be repetitive on multiple different cards.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> I've got a 980 Ti ACX 2.0 non-superclocked that should be here tomorrow. I was hoping to see 1450-1500 on water but according to kitguru they only got a 1332 overclock out of it on the stock cooler which doesn't leave me much hope. From what I have seen the standard coolered reference cards seem to be getting 1400+ on average?


I got about 1460 max boost or something with a SC+ ACX 2.0 without voltage tweaks. Reference PCB cards are hovering around this area. You should get a bit more under water. You should be good with a +240 Core offset to start.


----------



## funfordcobra

Slight coil whine on my 980 tis. Not bad at all. Nothing like me 980s which sounded like antique cars..


----------



## G227

aaaa Titan X owner on your thread! Sound the alarms!







haha I come in peace - bearing gifts of bench-marking! - preliminary comparisons between leaked Fury X scores and TX - might be interesting to some of you







+ you can run your own benches @ the same settings with 980Ti to get a better idea

My original post

*Preliminary GPU comparison between Titan X and Fury X?!! Done by.. me?!! (well - in part







). YES! Take this with grain of salt.*

So I was browsing the Internets and stumbled upon a link to Singapore Hardware forum where they were discussing Fury X - apparently some of the members there have it for reasons .. well reasons







. And they ran - Uningine Heaven and SoM benchmark. So I replicated the settings and ran the same benchmark on various BIOSes and settings with Titan X. Lastly I have adjusted the final scores for Heaven the CPU difference as the person with Fury X was running 4770K and I run 5820K.

Is it precise? Meh..







Can there be an error? Yes. Is it 100% accurate? No (driver optimization, CPU adjustment etc.). Do I know if the original post at the forum was for real? No. But it gives an idea.







Here is the table that I have compiled. Also - if you have any comments/questions/suggestions as per methodology - hit me up









We will know a lot more tomorrow.



EDIT1: Fury X scores source -> http://forums.hardwarezone.com.sg/hardware-clinic-2/%5Bgpu-review%5D-sapphire-amd-r9-fury-x-rise-5087633-6.html (user also ran one more comparison against 980Ti with about similiar result)
EDIT2: Full size picture here -> http://oi58.tinypic.com/2mo3153.jpg
EDIT3: *Added OC for Fury X - seems like its not really that good. Performance gain of only 5% and able to increase about 100MHz on core (no memory OC). Mind you this is with stock volts & BIOS though!*

NOTE: As some members here pointed out, Unigine Heaven might not run as well on AMD drivers so this might not be representative of the actual in-game performance! No other tests aside from SoM benches were run on the Fury X.

Fury X vs Titan X Update:

*Here are the Shadow of Mordor 1440p comparisons:*



Link here: http://oi59.tinypic.com/2efq1ef.jpg

*& here @4K:*



Link here: http://oi59.tinypic.com/n6bbiw.jpg


----------



## SmackHisFace

Hi guys I have a question about my PSU and I was hoping someone could help me out. I have a 3770k @ 4.5ghz 1.28v and 2 980tis at stock voltage both running at 1430/1900 along with a a Corsair HX 850 and I was wondering if that is enough wattage for my needs. I have a Kill A Watt P4460 and so far the highest wattage Ive seen is about 790 watts in Ryse son of Rome. With most other games pulling about 700~. Is this cutting it too close? I bought the 980tis from EVGA and have a coupon for 50% off any EVGA PSU and I was wondering if I should pull the trigger on a nice 1000 or 1200 watt. What do you guys think, is 790 watts peak draw and around 750-780 constant while gaming too much for the HX 850 to handle? I don't want to risk damaging my components. Let me know if anymore information is needed. Thanks for the input.

Link to my PSU http://www.corsair.com/en/hx-series-hx850-power-supply-850-watt-80-plus-gold-certified-modular-psu


----------



## theMillen

BACK IN STOCK http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1 GO GO GO, can finally cancel my amazon order >.< and stop refreshing evga, newegg, and a couple others lol


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Hey everyone, so I got really tired of crossfire not working with any games that I play so I just bought an EVGA 980 Ti SC along with an EK-FC Acetal waterblock. Excited is an understatement! This cannot come fast enough!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> I've got a 980 Ti ACX 2.0 non-superclocked that should be here tomorrow. I was hoping to see 1450-1500 on water but according to kitguru they only got a 1332 overclock out of it on the stock cooler which doesn't leave me much hope. From what I have seen the standard coolered reference cards seem to be getting 1400+ on average?


Mine are getting 1450+.


----------



## motivman

Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.

Power Target: 375W
Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)

Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!

motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file


I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.
> 
> Power Target: 375W
> Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
> Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)
> 
> Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!
> 
> motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.


Hi motivman. I really appreciate your work. Just a quick question : what is the benefit of your bios compared to Sheyster's bios with normal voltage. I've used Sheyster's bios for nearly 2 weeks without issue. Thanks for clearing this up!


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> Hi motivman. I really appreciate your work. Just a quick question : what is the benefit of your bios compared to Sheyster's bios with normal voltage. I've used Sheyster's bios for nearly 2 weeks without issue. Thanks for clearing this up!


My bios is a little more conservative.

1. Sheyster air bios is set to 1.25v, mine is 1.23v, so people on air will get better temps with my bios.
2. Sheyster bios has the PCIE 6 pin and 8 pin power set to 375W, while mine is a little more conservative at 125W for 6 pin PCIE power and 175W for 8pin PCIE power. I am trying to stick closer to the PCIE standards, do not know if this makes any difference.
3. I tested Sheyster bios and it will sometimes boost to 1493mhz, just like my earlier bios and this could be problematic to cards that cannot clock to 1493mhz with 1.23v. My revised bios has max stock boost set to 1291mhz, so this will be more compatible with lower clocking cards. really its all a matter of preference and what works for you. my bios is designed to minimize risk of killing your card or vrms i guess, so i got a little more conservative.

Here is my final water bios for anyone who wants to try it out.

400W power target
1.274v at load ( voltage slider on precision/afterburner does nothing at all)
Max default boost clock is set 1291mhz at stock.
Pcie 75w 6pin 150W 8pin 175W

motivmanbenchingfinal1281.zip 152k .zip file


please op post to front page for others to try. thanks!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> Hi motivman. I really appreciate your work. Just a quick question : what is the benefit of your bios compared to Sheyster's bios with normal voltage. I've used Sheyster's bios for nearly 2 weeks without issue. Thanks for clearing this up!


The "nomal" BIOS in the OP (980 Ti SC 425) is basically identical to the EVGA SC reference BIOS boost and vcore wise. The only changes made to that one are the power limits, both default and max (121%)


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> My bios is a little more conservative.
> 
> 1. Sheyster air bios is set to 1.25v, mine is 1.23v, so people on air will get better temps with my bios.
> 2. Sheyster bios has the PCIE 6 pin and 8 pin power set to 375W, while mine is a little more conservative at 125W for 6 pin PCIE power and 175W for 8pin PCIE power. I am trying to stick closer to the PCIE standards, do not know if this makes any difference.
> 3. I tested Sheyster bios and it will sometimes boost to 1493mhz, just like my earlier bios and this could be problematic to cards that cannot clock to 1493mhz with 1.23v. My revised bios has max stock boost set to 1291mhz, so this will be more compatible with lower clocking cards. really its all a matter of preference and what works for you. my bios is designed to minimize risk of killing your card or vrms i guess, so i got a little more conservative.


It sounds like you're referring to the MaxAir BIOS I posted a few pages back, which is not in the OP. That one is locked at 1.25v under load. He's referring to the SC 425 BIOS in the OP.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards*
> 
> This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.
> 
> - Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
> - 1.250v at load
> - 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%
> 
> To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load.
> 
> 980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> *As always, flash at your own risk.*


Hi,

This bios seems the best for me on air so far, voltage comes in at 1.255 in GPU-Z and the card does get warmer then some of the other bios's using stock voltage (Max 75 degrees). Bios also throttles so card is able to maintain stability and downclocks when its idle, currently boosting to 1490 on this bios and then it throttles to 1478 after it reaches 70 degrees which is a good compromise, a couple of the bios's out there that didn't throttle at all and didn't gel to well with my card, run some stress testing last night with heaven and firestrike and gamed for a couple of hours without problems. Card is a reference blower OC edition with a 79 Asics. Wish I could get my hands on a hybrid cooler as card is definitely capable of 1500+ if kept cool enough. Did a couple of suicide runs with the 1.274v bios she boosted till 1530 till I pulled the plug as got to hot.

Anyway well done with the bios and was just wondering how you get the 1.255v as I couldn't find that increment in Maxwell Tweaker?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> My 3 x 680's can get 5200 GFX score in Ultra.
> 
> Dont think its worth spending $1000 AU to get the same results...


Not every one is running 3 year old hot running 680s... Just saying.


----------



## Red1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> BACK IN STOCK http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1 GO GO GO, can finally cancel my amazon order >.< and stop refreshing evga, newegg, and a couple others lol


Haha I managed to snag one on Monday, along with a backplate. I was about to get off from my computer when I received a notification that the cooler was back in stock. Lucky me!







It went out of stock within minutes though, same for the backplate.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Not every one is running 3 year old hot running 680s... Just saying.


That and the whole point of Titan X and 980 Ti is to render games at 2.5k on a single GPU (4k still requires SLI sadly), which is extremely relevant for those few titles that have poor to non-existent SLI support. For example, I just picked up DA: Inquistion on sale for $35 and although my 2x 780 Ti SLI OC can run it at an avg. 90 FPS completely maxed out / Ultra I am still seeing some weird stutter even at this frame-rate that only goes away if I disable SLI (I've tried everything else). But running the game on single 780 Ti (13.5k GPU Firestrike Single OC'ed) and now I'm averaging 40-45 FPS and I've simply traded one kind of stutter (SLI issues) with another (lowish FPS).

If I had a single 980 Ti instead of 780 Ti SLI this would not be an issue. Oh and 6GB of VRAM is really ideal, the Titan X's 12GB is a total marketing gimmick and the 3GB on the 780 Ti is kinda the minimum you want to have at 2.5K but 6GB should be enough for the foreseeable future.

I'm still interested in replacing my 780 Ti SLI with hybrid cooling with a pair of EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid. I wouldn't even need to upgrade my PSU (RM 850) believe it or not as they both pull down nearly the same wattage (980 TI is 5-10W less believe it or not).






http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,7.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_soc_review,8.html


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> I'm buying 980 Ti Hybrid from EVGA when it's available in EU, cause now it's not possible to order it... I'll post more when get my hands on it.
> The wait for availability is frustrating...


Ended up ordering G1 Gaming 980 Ti from Gigabyte cause EVGA makes us wait too long, the cards are not available in Poland at all... only the nvidia version with crappy cooler and no custom PCB.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post
> 
> 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards
> 
> This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.
> 
> - Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
> - 1.250v at load
> - 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%
> 
> To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load.
> 
> 980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> As always, flash at your own risk. thumb.gif






Using Sheyster's Max air bios as well for now. The Voltage doesnt seem to throttle down much for me. Majority of the time it is sitting at 1.255 V
Wonder if there is any other bios' that has a lower max volt threshold or one that isnt so sensitive.

So w/ the Max air i was only able to really max it out at
1510 GPU and 8072 Mem

So one thing i noticed that was awkward was that for the whole time i had these GPU's installed since i built my system I actually had the PCIE lanes set to auto. Since i was doing some major monitoring today I saw that they were at GEN2 PCIE Speeds.

Since i did all my testing at 2.0 I manually configured it to PCIE 3.0 and here are my results

Heaven
*PCIE 2.0*
AVG FPS 142
SCORE 3578
Min FPS 35.1
Max FPS 238.8

*PCIE 3.0*
AVG FPS 158.8
SCORE 4001
Min FPS 35.9
Max FPS 281.8

Batman Arkham Knight
3440x1440p Everything Max and On. Only thing off is V-sync
*PCIE 2.0*
Min - 33 / Max - 61 / Avg - 46

*PCIE 3.0*
Min - 38 / Max - 88 / Avg - 57

So pretty much almost 11 FPS increase in just going from 2.0 to 3.0. This might be interesting for those that are still on older Mobo's that might still have pcie 2.0 slots.

Also below is a firestrike extreme on PCIE2 Vs PCIE3


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> 
> Using Sheyster's Max air bios as well for now. The Voltage doesnt seem to throttle down much for me. Majority of the time it is sitting at 1.255 V
> Wonder if there is any other bios' that has a lower max volt threshold or one that isnt so sensitive.
> 
> So w/ the Max air i was only able to really max it out at
> 1510 GPU and 8072 Mem
> 
> So one thing i noticed that was awkward was that for the whole time i had these GPU's installed since i built my system I actually had the PCIE lanes set to auto. Since i was doing some major monitoring today I saw that they were at GEN2 PCIE Speeds.
> 
> Since i did all my testing at 2.0 I manually configured it to PCIE 3.0 and here are my results
> 
> Heaven
> *PCIE 2.0*
> AVG FPS 142
> SCORE 3578
> Min FPS 35.1
> Max FPS 238.8
> 
> *PCIE 3.0*
> AVG FPS 158.8
> SCORE 4001
> Min FPS 35.9
> Max FPS 281.8
> 
> Batman Arkham Knight
> 3440x1440p Everything Max and On. Only thing off is V-sync
> *PCIE 2.0*
> Min - 33 / Max - 61 / Avg - 46
> 
> *PCIE 3.0*
> Min - 38 / Max - 88 / Avg - 57
> 
> So pretty much almost 11 FPS increase in just going from 2.0 to 3.0. This might be interesting for those that are still on older Mobo's that might still have pcie 2.0 slots.


Are you running PCI-E 2.0 x 8 or 16 in sli? wouldn't expect that much of a difference if it was PCI-E 2 x 16


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dual109*
> 
> Are you running PCI-E 2.0 x 8 or 16 in sli? wouldn't expect that much of a difference if it was PCI-E 2 x 16


It was PCIE 2.0 X16 and x8
vs PCIE 3.0 X16 and x8
since i only have 24 lanes on the CPU


----------



## othergamers

So I got my Gigabyte G1 980Ti yesterday and did some tests.
It seems that without any overclocking the card goes up to 1380mhz.
Also It has an ASIC of 77.2% which seems really good!
Should I just let it boost itself automatically (atm 1380mhz) or should I overclock it?


----------



## Medous

Hey guys I still have questions pls help me out! If I want to flash the bios and install custom Waterblock, does it any matter what 980Ti design to buy? Any advantages excdpt warranty that evga sc gives compared to referral design concidering bios flash and waterblock?


----------



## kael13

The Strix is starting to appear for pre-order on European websites. £660 on OCUK. Eep.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> The Strix is starting to appear for pre-order on European websites. £660 on OCUK. Eep.


October release date?? ***... If that's true, i'm pulling the trigger on the HOF, screw them.


----------



## CronBong

Sorry guys just a quick question/s.

Galax 980 Ti HOF or Galax 980 Ti HOF LN2 which one should I get?
And will there be a huge difference in performance between them would it be worth the little extra $200?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> Sorry guys just a quick question/s.
> 
> Galax 980 Ti HOF or Galax 980 Ti HOF LN2 which one should I get?
> And will there be a huge difference in performance between them would it be worth the little extra $200?
> 
> Thanks in advance..


The LN2 is pretty much if you want to use it for sub zero benchmarks. If you are not going to bother with that just get the regular one.


----------



## hish34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GigaChip*
> 
> Can anyone upload their BIOS that isn't EVGA? The command with nvflash is:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> nvflash --save filename.rom
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Edit: None on techpowerup when I checked.


My bios

OriginalbiosZOTACGeForceGTX980TiZT-90501-10P.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## hish34

Can anybody mod it for me? My bios
More power TDP!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Here is my final water bios for anyone who wants to try it out.
> 
> 400W power target
> 1.274v at load ( voltage slider on precision/afterburner does nothing at all)
> Max default boost clock is set 1291mhz at stock.
> Pcie 75w 6pin 150W 8pin 175W
> 
> motivmanbenchingfinal1281.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> please op post to front page for others to try. thanks!


Looking good @motivman

Excuse the CPU.

I have your previous BIOS 980TIC that maxes out at 1510/2030. Unstable.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5196034

First try on this BIOS
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5196883

the variance is on the CPU Speed.

Can it be raised to 450W?


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Looking good @motivman
> 
> Excuse the CPU.
> 
> I have your previous BIOS 980TIC that maxes out at 1510/2030. Unstable.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5196034
> 
> First try on this BIOS
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5196883
> 
> the variance is on the CPU Speed.
> 
> Can it be raised to 450W?


Done.... 450W @ 112%. please report your results....

benchingv2-450w.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hish34*
> 
> Can anybody mod it for me? My bios
> More power TDP!


done...

power target @ 100% 350w
power target @ 114% 400w

OriginalbiosZotac.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Done.... 450W @ 112%. please report your results....
> 
> benchingv2-450w.zip 152k .zip file


I will.

1530/2050 failed on V1. Good starting point for V2.

Edit - I forgot to say thank you!.
Thanks a lot mate!


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I will.
> 
> 1530/2050 failed on V1. Good starting poibt for V2.


you might want to try to reduce your memory clock to maybe 1900, doing that for my cards increased my max stable overclock from 1510/2000 to 1560/1900


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> October release date?? ***... If that's true, i'm pulling the trigger on the HOF, screw them.


Hahaha, no, here in merry ol' Blighty, we don't use yer Yankie daft date formatting.

It's July.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Hahaha, no, here in merry ol' Blighty, we don't use yer Yankie daft date formatting.
> 
> It's July.


Ohhh right, i totally forgot about the draft date xD


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> you might want to try to reduce your memory clock to maybe 1900, doing that for my cards increased my max stable overclock from 1510/2000 to 1560/1900


Ohh wow!


----------



## hish34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> done...
> 
> power target @ 100% 350w
> power target @ 114% 400w
> 
> OriginalbiosZotac.zip 152k .zip file


It did not work for me.


----------



## funfordcobra

Which clock are you guys reporting on GPUz? Is is max estimated clock?


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hish34*
> 
> It did not work for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hish34*
> 
> It did not work for me.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hish34*
> 
> It did not work for me.


try using this version of nvflash

nvflash.zip 941k .zip file


----------



## Partogi

I don't understand. How could 6-pin delivers 150 watt instead of 75 watt?


----------



## hish34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> try using this version of nvflash
> 
> nvflash.zip 941k .zip file


Done, I'm happy.


----------



## hish34

Thanks motivman


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partogi*
> 
> I don't understand. How could 6-pin delivers 150 watt instead of 75 watt?


http://www.overclock.net/t/965818/potential-limitations-of-pci-e-6-pin-to-8-pin-adapters


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> The LN2 is pretty much if you want to use it for sub zero benchmarks. If you are not going to bother with that just get the regular one.


Thanks.

But the real question now with the reviews finally out over at guru3d, The 980 Ti HOF or the Fury X which one would be faster?


----------



## Rickles

updated OP to include Motivman's latest bios and Sheysters Maxair bios.

Thank you again guys

And considering the Fury X is behind the 780 Ti for project cars on TechPowerUps review... I'll take the 980 Ti all day









Not to mention the Fury X barely overclocks...


----------



## hemon

Hi,

sorry for the noob question: I receive on Friday the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid (AIO), which modbios can you suggest me?

Thanks.


----------



## thrgk

With the max air bios do I have to change voltage in AB or no? Wasn't sure as the 1.28 one you don't have to


----------



## Desolutional

Quick question, does the 980 Ti G1 have custom BIOS support, or would I be stuck with using Gigabyte's own BIOS. If that's the case, I might just end up buying a 980 Ti reference.


----------



## Partogi

I'm going to buy 980 ti soon. Which one is better:

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=203 (hybrid cooler)

or

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html#hero-award (Twin Frozr V)


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partogi*
> 
> I'm going to buy 980 ti soon. Which one is better:
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=203 (hybrid cooler)
> 
> or
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html#hero-award (Twin Frozr V)


Hybrid cooler will surely keep your card less hot than air only. It also depends on how much those cards are overclocked from default values, if you also want to overclock them further and so on. What are you going to do exactly?

If you are going to overclock it further I'd go with the hybrid cooler any time.


----------



## Partogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Hybrid cooler will surely keep your card less hot than air only. It also depends on how much those cards are overclocked from default values, if you also want to overclock them further and so on. What are you going to do exactly?
> 
> If you are going to overclock it further I'd go with the hybrid cooler any time.


I'd overclock it further, of course. So, inno3d is better?


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quick question, does the 980 Ti G1 have custom BIOS support, or would I be stuck with using Gigabyte's own BIOS. If that's the case, I might just end up buying a 980 Ti reference.


You can flash the G1 with your own tweaked BIOS. Though I am not sure how much warranty likes that... always keep your base bios for when you need to return it


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> You can flash the G1 with your own tweaked BIOS. Though I am not sure how much warranty likes that... always keep your base bios for when you need to return it


Also is there a difference between the EVGA 980 Ti and the EVGA 980 Ti SuperClocked BIOSes, or can I just flash the MaxAir BIOS to both cards?


----------



## kael13

I'm still umming and arring over which card to buy, too.

Wish EVGA would get their act together over the Classified, so I know whether to rule that out or not. Also it's looking like the Asus Strix might not fit without hitting the tubing coming out of my reservoir, so that might be off the menu too. Sure would be helpful to know the dimensions of these cards








Otherwise I think I'm going to pick up an MSI Gaming 6G, but the downside to that is having to wait forever for EK to make a water block. If at all.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Seen fury x benchmarks yet?
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/84170-amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-4gb/
A decent OC on our 980Ti's puts it ahead easy









Here's a good point for Nvidia, AMD have had to combine HBM with a lot of R&D cash to get close toi the performance of the top end GDDR5 GPUs from Nvidia. This shows how good a job Nvidia really has done!


----------



## Rickles

Not to mention the memory temps on Fury X are even higher than our lovely 980 Ti... I was hoping that AMD could pull a rabbit out of the hat, but it looks like they are going to lose even more market share.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

They really needed to beat Nvidia this time, for the company's sake of survival.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Also is there a difference between the EVGA 980 Ti and the EVGA 980 Ti SuperClocked BIOSes, or can I just flash the MaxAir BIOS to both cards?


Oh no, in no case should you flash a BIOS from a different retailer! That's a ticket for a GPU-sized brick right there. Way too risky. G1 behaves a bit differently because of the different inductors used. The BIOS might not be compatible, and you just might render it useless doing that. Also, no warranty service will accept this kind of blunder.


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Oh no, in no case should you flash a BIOS from a different retailer! That's a ticket for a GPU-sized brick right there. Way too risky. G1 behaves a bit differently because of the different inductors used. The BIOS might not be compatible, and you just might render it useless doing that. Also, no warranty service will accept this kind of blunder.


So which 980 Ti to buy to flash it with a posted BIOS here like from motivman?


----------



## Desolutional

I meant is there a diff. between flashing MaxAir on either of the EVGA cards. However, I'm really leaning towards buying myself a G1 980 Ti as it seems to be the #1 overclocker on the planet. Here's hoping they list it up on Amazon UK for £565 already.







I could also decide to go for a EVGA ACX 2.0+, not sure yet.

OcUK are the only ones that have it (G1), but they're idiots who charge £630 for it - that's just ridiculous. That's about $800 in the US equivalent after tax conversion, etc.

£565 is about $690, so sounds about right.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> So which 980 Ti to buy to flash it with a posted BIOS here like from motivman?


Well, this is where the choice is not clear cut, and is up to personal preference. You might want a custom PCB from one of the retailers: You need to find out, which ones are that. EVGA, for example, does not have a custom PCB yet. The classified version will. The custom PCBs could offer better overclockability than the reference design. Keyword could. You would need to review all the variations to find out their specs, and their overclocking potential.

Also, buying cards based on what BIOSes are available is not exactly clever. You can always mod the BIOS of your own card, or have someone here do it for you.

But to answer the question, i think it's one of the EVGA cards. They are all reference design, so I guess it doesn't really matter which one.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I meant is there a diff. between flashing MaxAir on either of the EVGA cards. However, I'm really leaning towards buying myself a G1 980 Ti as it seems to be the #1 overclocker on the planet. Here's hoping they list it up on Amazon UK for £575 already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could also decide to go for a EVGA ACX 2.0+, not sure yet.
> 
> OcUK are the only ones that have it, but they're idiots who charge £630 for it - that's just ridiculous. That's about $800 in the US equivalent after tax conversion, etc.
> 
> £575 is about $710, so sounds about right.


Honestly, I would just wait for the other cards. Galax, Gainward, Inno3d, MSI will all have custom pcb versions, and their overclockability will differ. I bought my G1 because I was really impatient. They have quite a bit of coil whine, but on the other hand clock to 1490 without voltage adjust. Though the cooler is loud as a jet engine (subjective), and I am waiting to build a custom water cooling loop before I do any crazy overclocks. Also, they do not appear to like the added voltage much. At least with base BIOS. I'm doing quite a bit of tweaking in mine to get it near 1550.

I'm betting the best cards in terms of overclockability will be the Classified and Lightning. Kingpin will be way to expensive to consider, for most people.


----------



## HeavyUser

After reading reviews on the new AMD Fury X I am very very happy with my 980ti purchase


----------



## neonash67

Should be getting my msi 980ti gaming 6g tommorrow or friday


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Anyone got their hands on an MSI Gaming 980Ti? After seeing that Fury X is a bit of a joke I'm wanting a 980Ti now. I wanted the Gigabyte G1 but its not in stock on Scan and Overclockers are charging stupid prices for it. I used to have a 780 reference and didn't really mind the noise that much as I just let it run upto 90C to keep fan RPM's down, and they've just gone on sale today at 509 pounds.

What do? Wait till next month for the G1, or save 90 pounds and buy a reference card? I'll definitely be overclocking.


----------



## qubaldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Should be getting my msi 980ti gaming 6g tommorrow or friday


Are there any reviews for this? Where did you order from? I was looking for reviews on this one and couldn't find any


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *qubaldo*
> 
> Are there any reviews for this? Where did you order from? I was looking for reviews on this one and couldn't find any


Here's one: 



 - It seems this is the first review ever for this card.


----------



## aoch88

Hi guys, is my understanding correct that reference cards will have a limit of 110% while custom PCB's like MSI Gaming, ASUS Strix can have 125% limit? The reason I am asking is because I plan to use water cooling so it's a lot easier for me to go with reference design instead.


----------



## laxu

Gigabyte G1 980 Ti owners, how do you feel about it's fan noise?

I'm considering if I should send mine back as it has some coil whine after all but worse than that the fan noise seems really annoying when it goes over 50%. I start to hear some sort of high pitched oscillating sound even on the desktop (so not coil whine) and it's nowhere near as quiet as the two Windforce 3X OC GTX 970 models I had.

So instead of just the sound of moving air there's a higher pitch noise on top of it. I've tried looking at the fans, tightening screws but that doesn't seem to help. The card also seems to have a hard time staying stable above ~1440 core even though it runs at up to 1506 for some time (can be anything from 30 minutes to an hour) no matter how much (or little) voltage you pump into it.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I meant is there a diff. between flashing MaxAir on either of the EVGA cards. However, I'm really leaning towards buying myself a G1 980 Ti as it seems to be the #1 overclocker on the planet. Here's hoping they list it up on Amazon UK for £565 already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could also decide to go for a EVGA ACX 2.0+, not sure yet.
> 
> OcUK are the only ones that have it (G1), but they're idiots who charge £630 for it - that's just ridiculous. That's about $800 in the US equivalent after tax conversion, etc.
> 
> £565 is about $690, so sounds about right.


Agreed on the OCUK gouging. They go on about giving good customer service but they're perfectly willing to make a quick buck from desperate shoppers if they can. I mean, they just sold initial Fury X stock for +~£140 above list price. That's offensive.

Sadly OCUK have exclusivity on the G1 for the first 500 units sold in the UK.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Here's one:
> 
> 
> 
> - It seems this is the first review ever for this card.


http://elchapuzasinformatico.com/2015/06/review-msi-geforce-gtx-980ti-gaming-6g/

From squinting at the pcb, I think it's using an upgraded voltage controller too, hopefully.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Hi guys, is my understanding correct that reference cards will have a limit of 110% while custom PCB's like MSI Gaming, ASUS Strix can have 125% limit? The reason I am asking is because I plan to use water cooling so it's a lot easier for me to go with reference design instead.


Custom vbios.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Custom vbios.


Sorry I am confused. Do you mean my understanding is correct and for me to get 125%, I need to flash a custom BIOS? Where do I get that BIOS?


----------



## Sheyster

I have to admit, the JayZ2cent youtube review has me thinking about 2 x MSI 6G's... Hmm...


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Is there a tool to unlock voltages with your own bios? I've got a hydrocopper bios that I'd like to use as a source to unlock voltages.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I have to admit, the JayZ2cent youtube review has me thinking about 2 x MSI 6G's... Hmm...


If you're on the fence like me, know that there's no way I'd drop £600 on a card based off one dude's review. It'll have to wait for now.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> If you're on the fence like me, know that there's no way I'd drop £600 on a card based off one dude's review. It'll have to wait for now.


The MSI won't cool as good as the G1. MSI also has 1 year less warranty.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> The MSI won't cool as good as the G1. MSI also has 1 year less warranty.


It's quieter and no coil whine. It's also OOS everywhere. I agree about waiting for more reviews.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's quieter and no coil whine. It's also OOS everywhere. I agree about waiting for more reviews.


G1 is quiet as well. Every brand can have coil whine.


----------



## scorpscarx

The MSI gaming g6 has a beefier pcb, that's enough for me to choose on over the other, not to mention the quality control looks higher, if you look at pictures of the dissembled card.


----------



## maseren

Hey Guys,

I'm new to all this, and I have asked Motivman about this, but curious if others can assist. The BIOS roms available, can flashing them help resolve the many TDR issues happening on the cards? Heck at this point i'm desperate enough to flash a BIOS, would be my first time. I'm not sure if its my card, driver, or what that causes them but am wondering if a stable voltage would help. Thanks!


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> The MSI gaming g6 has a beefier pcb, that's enough for me to choose on over the other, not to mention the quality control looks higher, if you look at pictures of the dissembled card.


Where are said pictures?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> G1 is quiet as well. Every brand can have coil whine.


Coil whine seems to be a chronic problem for the G1, and has been reported by almost all of the reviewers. I don't think the MSI G6 will be the best overclocker in the end (excluding the Lightning and Classy), I think the Strix will beat it and the G1 as well in that department. However, I think there is a good chance the G6 will be the quietest air cooled 980 Ti. We'll see.


----------



## scorpscarx




----------



## Baasha

Any ETA on the Classified 980 Ti?


----------



## Attomsk

My G1 is definitely not a silent card, it can be heard at 60% fan speed and I don't think i could run it at 100% fan speed. That being said even with voltage increases this thing still stays very cool (low 70's at worst with default fan profile) and it overclocks very well. I don't experience any coil whine with mine.

Also, I game with over the ear headphones so there is a certain level of sound that I just can't hear and the G1 doesn't breach that for me, so I am not bothered.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Coil whine seems to be a chronic problem for the G1, and has been reported by almost all of the reviewers. I don't think the MSI G6 will be the best overclocker in the end (excluding the Lightning and Classy), I think the Strix will beat it and the G1 as well in that department. However, I think there is a good chance the G6 will be the quietest air cooled 980 Ti. We'll see.


I have both the 980 G1 Gaming and 980 Ti G1 Gaming. The only one that had coil whine was the 980 Ti. Getting it replaced.

I haven't read one review of the 980 Ti G1 Gaming with coil whine and while it can happen, as like I said I got one, there are also one's that don't. Its not so simple to say one brand coil whines more than another, it really isn't.


----------



## hax0red

Well Amazon completely screwed up my 980 Ti order. I used $632 in gift cards to purchase the card and put another $66 on a re-loadable debit card. It was showing that it would ship last night and arrive today(overnight shipping) and then nothing happened. I called today to find out the order was under review with my bank and that it wouldn't arrive until Friday. The women said she would refund me my overnight shipping fee's which were $6.99 and assured me it would arrive by Friday. An hour later I see an email saying my refund for shipping of $42 was being processed which turned out to be the tax on the order. Right after that I get a call from my debit card company saying they tried to charge $700 and that there weren't enough funds in my account to cover the transaction.

My debit card is now under review. Amazon went ahead and canceled my order so I lost the 980 Ti I had on back order. I'm guessing all of this is the result of the failed refund. After calling to see if I can still secure the same card I had on backorder I was told the problem would be escalated and that I would be contacted within one day. Right after that I got a message from [email protected] saying my entire account is under review due to suspicious activity.

In the past I have had great luck with Amazon but lately things have gone down hill. I normally purchase a lot of items from warehouse deals and I've been watching their rating drop for over 2 years from 94% to 86%. Now I'm without a GPU and have $632 stuck in Amazon gift cards with no 980 Ti's in stock. No telling what the result of my "account review" will be at this point but to them I'm probably more trouble then their time is worth.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Baasha*
> 
> Any ETA on the Classified 980 Ti?


Well they said 3 weeks about 3 weeks ago. Early July, maybe?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*


10 power phases (8+2), looking good MSI!


----------



## i7monkey

Where can I buy the EVGA 980Ti Hybrid? It's sold out everywhere.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*


I do like the layout of the MSI. Very clean.

980 Ti G1 Gaming comparison:


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 980 Ti owners, how do you feel about it's fan noise?
> 
> I'm considering if I should send mine back as it has some coil whine after all but worse than that the fan noise seems really annoying when it goes over 50%. I start to hear some sort of high pitched oscillating sound even on the desktop (so not coil whine) and it's nowhere near as quiet as the two Windforce 3X OC GTX 970 models I had.
> 
> So instead of just the sound of moving air there's a higher pitch noise on top of it. I've tried looking at the fans, tightening screws but that doesn't seem to help. The card also seems to have a hard time staying stable above ~1440 core even though it runs at up to 1506 for some time (can be anything from 30 minutes to an hour) no matter how much (or little) voltage you pump into it.


It's loud as hell and I spent an hour with Newegg yesterday convincing them to let me exchange it for an MSI card despite the "replacement only" return policy they have for the 980 ti cards.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I haven't read one review of the 980 Ti G1 Gaming with coil whine and while it can happen, as like I said I got one, there are also one's that don't. Its not so simple to say one brand coil whines more than another, it really isn't.


You're wrong, we're talking custom PCB's here. One brand CAN be much better than another. Wait and see.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You're wrong, we're talking custom PCB's here. One brand CAN be much better than another. Wait and see.


Then explain to me why my 980 Ti G1 coil whined, but another person I know with the same card has a perfect card?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> It's loud as hell and I spent an hour with Newegg yesterday convincing them to let me exchange it for an MSI card despite the "replacement only" return policy they have for the 980 ti cards.


Honestly, under 50% I can't hear the G1.

And technically, if Newegg doesn't have stock of the card they either have to give you a refund or switch you to another brand. Just keep fighting.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Then explain to me why my 980 Ti G1 coil whined, but another person I know with the same card has a perfect card?


I didn't say there wasn't variance. It could be that his card whines less, or his case is a better noise insulator than yours. I'm just saying that G1 is prone to coil whine; confirmed by reviewers and users here on OCN and other forums.


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maseren*
> 
> Hey Guys,
> 
> I'm new to all this, and I have asked Motivman about this, but curious if others can assist. The BIOS roms available, can flashing them help resolve the many TDR issues happening on the cards? Heck at this point i'm desperate enough to flash a BIOS, would be my first time. I'm not sure if its my card, driver, or what that causes them but am wondering if a stable voltage would help. Thanks!


Any of the custom bios should give u a stable voltage at load, so its worth giving it a try. Also, try using ddu to reinstall your drivers. Are u running your card completely stock when it crashes?


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I didn't say there wasn't variance. It could be that his card whines less, or his case is a better noise insulator than yours. I'm just saying that G1 is prone to coil whine; confirmed by reviewers and users here on OCN and other forums.


There is a lot of variance. And in fact, my case has been built for silence with foam insulation, etc.

You can't prove anywhere that the G1 is more prone to coil whine. Look at the Newegg reviews for the card. Some say they have whine, some say none. And right now the G1 is the only non-reference out, so its also not fair to judge until MSI, ASUS, Zotac, get their non-reference cards out for users to give feedback. But I can tell for a fact, that with the non-reference 980's coil whine happened with all of them.


----------



## maseren

Hey Motivman, yeah bland stock! No OC, no nada zip. When the TDR's started happening, I ran DDU and installed 353.06. TDR's continued but they aren't common place on the Witcher 3, did hit me harder in the big cities. Like i said in my messages to you, at this point i'm wondering if a BIOS flash will help resolve the issue. Funny thing is, with my gtx 770 i NEVER had these issues, but at the same time, it was also a very weak overclocker. I'm wondering if my 850W PSU isn't enough or something, which makes zero sense.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> Well Amazon completely screwed up my 980 Ti order. I used $632 in gift cards to purchase the card and put another $66 on a re-loadable debit card. It was showing that it would ship last night and arrive today(overnight shipping) and then nothing happened. I called today to find out the order was under review with my bank and that it wouldn't arrive until Friday. The women said she would refund me my overnight shipping fee's which were $6.99 and assured me it would arrive by Friday. An hour later I see an email saying my refund for shipping of $42 was being processed which turned out to be the tax on the order. Right after that I get a call from my debit card company saying they tried to charge $700 and that there weren't enough funds in my account to cover the transaction.
> 
> My debit card is now under review. Amazon went ahead and canceled my order so I lost the 980 Ti I had on back order. I'm guessing all of this is the result of the failed refund. After calling to see if I can still secure the same card I had on backorder I was told the problem would be escalated and that I would be contacted within one day. Right after that I got a message from [email protected] saying my entire account is under review due to suspicious activity.
> 
> In the past I have had great luck with Amazon but lately things have gone down hill. I normally purchase a lot of items from warehouse deals and I've been watching their rating drop for over 2 years from 94% to 86%. Now I'm without a GPU and have $632 stuck in Amazon gift cards with no 980 Ti's in stock. No telling what the result of my "account review" will be at this point but to them I'm probably more trouble then their time is worth.


Amazon is horrible. I've had an account locked "under review" with 2.6k worth of gift cards $$$ inside.

I had a visa gift card as a payment method, so when i spent the 100 bucks it had i still left it as my main card because of all the gift card balance I had. They tried to charge it for some reason on an order and of course it failed.

They then proceeded to tell me that my phone number is not associated with the card in question. I tried explaining to them that it's a simple visa gift card, not some bank credit card attached to a phone number but i guess they don't understand, did not care. I still have the account locked and they are still asking me to update my phone number with my bank... lmao.

They afford to do this because i'm not living in the US. I bet this **** would not fly there.

So year stay away from amazon and hope you get your money unlocked.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Honestly, under 50% I can't hear the G1.
> 
> And technically, if Newegg doesn't have stock of the card they either have to give you a refund or switch you to another brand. Just keep fighting.


Oh, I did get them to agree to let me swap. Once the MSI (or EVGA Hybrid) comes in stock and I order it, I'm sending back my G1 and getting it refunded to my credit card. Only thing I'm nervous about is my G1 did have a pretty good ASIC, hope I don't get something significantly worse.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Oh, I did get them to agree to let me swap. Once the MSI (or EVGA Hybrid) comes in stock and I order it, I'm sending back my G1 and getting it refunded to my credit card. Only thing I'm nervous about is my G1 did have a pretty good ASIC, hope I don't get something significantly worse.


ASIC doesn't always mean you get better OC. Just means you need less volts.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Where can I buy the EVGA 980Ti Hybrid? It's sold out everywhere.


You might want to grab a reference 980 Ti and buy the standalone cooler from EVGA or Newegg. That's what I did, though my cooler hasn't shipped yet.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> ASIC doesn't always mean you get better OC. Just means you need less volts.


True, but when I move to SLI, heat is likely going to be the limiting factor of my OC, and more volts = more heat.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Nothing wrong with my reference cooler







60% fans are audible, beyond 70% its a bit loud, but the temps are good enough 84c. Stock bios, +87mV, 110% pwr limit, +250mhz core, + 495mhz memory. 73.5% ASIC.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> It's loud as hell and I spent an hour with Newegg yesterday convincing them to let me exchange it for an MSI card despite the "replacement only" return policy they have for the 980 ti cards.


For me it is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> Honestly, under 50% I can't hear the G1.


It's barely audible at 40% for me but 50% it starts whining and it's all downhill from there. I find that the fans on heavy load and overclock run at about 60% max which would be acceptable for me if there wasn't the whining sound. I guess I'll try to send mine back and exchange for the MSI.


----------



## kael13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> 10 power phases (8+2), looking good MSI!


Silly question maybe, but how do you work out how many power phases it has from the board?

Apparently the Classified is a 14+3.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I have to admit, the JayZ2cent youtube review has me thinking about 2 x MSI 6G's... Hmm...


Except it's red.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> If you're on the fence like me, know that there's no way I'd drop £600 on a card based off one dude's review. It'll have to wait for now.


I did. On the G1. But I see your point.


----------



## wholeeo

Anyone know if blocks are being planned for the G1 or MSI Ti's?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Silly question maybe, but how do you work out how many power phases it has from the board?
> 
> Apparently the Classified is a 14+3.


Just count the single phases (square thingies) on the right side of the PCB.









Classified will get some EVbot, hard mod and LN2 lovin', so it needs a beefy PCB to handle that.


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Amazon is horrible. I've had an account locked "under review" with 2.6k worth of gift cards $$$ inside.
> 
> I had a visa gift card as a payment method, so when i spent the 100 bucks it had i still left it as my main card because of all the gift card balance I had. They tried to charge it for some reason on an order and of course it failed.
> 
> They then proceeded to tell me that my phone number is not associated with the card in question. I tried explaining to them that it's a simple visa gift card, not some bank credit card attached to a phone number but i guess they don't understand, did not care. I still have the account locked and they are still asking me to update my phone number with my bank... lmao.
> 
> They afford to do this because i'm not living in the US. I bet this **** would not fly there.
> 
> So year stay away from amazon and hope you get your money unlocked.


Thanks for the reply. I went ahead and back ordered a MSI 980 Ti Gaming which I would honestly prefer over the reference card with EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler but I really don't want to wait as I have already sold my GTX 980. If they wanna lock my account after I've used my gift cards and return my recent payment for a year of Amazon prime that's fine, I'll move on as I'm about done with their continuous downgrades in customer service. You would think after spending $20,000+ in two years and never an issue I would be treated a little better.

Edit: Just re-read this and noticed they still have $2600 of your money? I would be going insane. Maybe see if they will send a check or allow you to purchase something with the remaining funds. Worst case you should be able to transfer them to someone else's account.


----------



## hax0red

Has anyone received a MSI 980 Ti Gaming yet? I just back ordered one on Amazon and I'm curious if they came in and already sold out or if it's a pre-order thing and if so maybe they will be in stock sooner then later.


----------



## jbb817

I got my replacement Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti from Newegg today. I'm really happy I went through with the RMA. This card is noticeably quieter compared to the previous one. I can only hear the whine during benchmarks and at extremely high FPS, during games I can't hear it anymore. Also, this card has a slightly better asic score of 71% compared to 67%. I'm now able to hit 1500 mhz boost clock without touching voltage.

Edit: To clarify, I mean it is quieter with respect to coil whine. The previous card was incredibly loud and could be heard over fans and game audio, even with vsync on at 60 fps. The new card does not have this issue.


----------



## Cookybiscuit

How are you finding the fan noise and temps? I wanted the Gigabyte card but it would mean waiting another month so **** that.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> I got my replacement Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti from Newegg today. I'm really happy I went through with the RMA. This card is noticeably quieter compared to the previous one. I can only hear the whine during benchmarks and at extremely high FPS, during games I can't hear it anymore. Also, this card has a slightly better asic score of 71% compared to 67%. I'm now able to hit 1500 mhz boost clock without touching voltage.


You mean it's quieter in coil whine? What about fans? That 1500 MHz boost without touching voltage is impressive, mine seems to require all voltage I can give to hit that and it still isn't stable. I have 76.1% ASIC quality too.


----------



## Recognition

Does the Gigabyte G1 980 ti have coil whine?


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> Has anyone received a MSI 980 Ti Gaming yet? I just back ordered one on Amazon and I'm curious if they came in and already sold out or if it's a pre-order thing and if so maybe they will be in stock sooner then later.


I just ordered one. Should receive it on Friday.

They're in stock at Newegg

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recognition*
> 
> Does the Gigabyte G1 980 ti have coil whine?


Some have reported it. It's mentioned quite a few times in the Newegg reviews.

That's why I went with the MSI. According to Jaystwocents, the coil wine is non-existent though it's a review sample so.




09:58 into the video.

Now I'm just waiting for a 21:9 Gsync monitor.


----------



## Recognition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Some have reported it. It's mentioned quite a few times in the Newegg reviews.
> 
> That's why I went with the MSI. According to Jaystwocents, the coil wine is non-existent though it's a review sample so.


Well if you watch jaytwocents' review on the gigabyte G1, you can't even hear coil whine when he demonstrates it and he states there is no coil whine.

For me, it is either MSI or Gigabyte. So just wanting to make sure.


----------



## Exolaris

I was hoping to SLI, but I'm starting to wonder if it'll even be doable. My G1 by itself gets to ~75C under load. If I sandwich another card underneath it (no space between PCI-e slots), I can only imagine temps are going to hit the thermal limit.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> I was hoping to SLI, but I'm starting to wonder if it'll even be doable. My G1 by itself gets to ~75C under load. If I sandwich another card underneath it (no space between PCI-e slots), I can only imagine temps are going to hit the thermal limit.


You could probably pair it with a blower style and put it on the bottom.

I'm thinking about ghetto modding my old h60 pump/block to mine since that isn't too far off what the EVGA AIO is anyway...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recognition*
> 
> Well if you watch jaytwocents' review on the gigabyte G1, you can't even hear coil whine when he demonstrates it and he states there is no coil whine.
> 
> For me, it is either MSI or Gigabyte. So just wanting to make sure.


The MSI 6G has a beefier power section and what looks like a nicer PCB. It is also quieter than the G1.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recognition*
> 
> Well if you watch jaytwocents' review on the gigabyte G1, you can't even hear coil whine when he demonstrates it and he states there is no coil whine.
> 
> For me, it is either MSI or Gigabyte. So just wanting to make sure.


True enough, but my experience with coil whine is very high pitched. Probably hard to record, not to mention, he's getting review samples. (cherry picked)


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You could probably pair it with a blower style and put it on the bottom.
> 
> I'm thinking about ghetto modding my old h60 pump/block to mine since that isn't too far off what the EVGA AIO is anyway...


Blower on bottom, or the open air card?


----------



## MikeMK

I am now part of the club









Picked up these for my summer project!

http://s24.photobucket.com/user/MikeMK/media/EVGA 980 Tis Websize.jpg.html


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> You mean it's quieter in coil whine? What about fans? That 1500 MHz boost without touching voltage is impressive, mine seems to require all voltage I can give to hit that and it still isn't stable. I have 76.1% ASIC quality too.


Coil whine is much quieter compared to the card I RMA'd. Fans are pretty quiet, you can definitely hear them once temps get up to around 70 C, but it isn't anything distracting.

Also, I'm sorry, I was in such a rush I looked too quickly at my settings. To hit 1500mhz I needed to add 18mV and go to 105% power limit in MSI Afterburner. At stock voltage/power limit I could only hit 1480 before crashing in 3dmark. I've attached a screenshot of my settings, 3dmark, and gpu-z.


----------



## Boyd

Hello guys, I have a quick question. What stress-test program are you using to stress your 980 Ti's overclock? in other words, what stress testing tool are you using to obtain stability?

Reason I ask is because i've noticed, I'd play a few demanding games with no crashes or issues what so ever, but as soon as I run others for example, the program crashes. then when i reset my overclock and stress test once more, I do not get any crashes.

these new drivers by Nvidia are kinda sketchy imo, I am not very confident they are 100% stable as for now :/


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Hello guys, I have a quick question. What stress-test program are you using to stress your 980 Ti's overclock? in other words, what stress testing tool are you using to obtain stability?
> 
> Reason I ask is because i've noticed, I'd play a few demanding games with no crashes or issues what so ever, but as soon as I run others for example, the program crashes. then when i reset my overclock and stress test once more, I do not get any crashes.
> 
> these new drivers by Nvidia are kinda sketchy imo, I am not very confident they are 100% stable as for now :/


I'm using 3dmark, Valley Benchmark, Heaven Benchmark, and The Witcher 3. Honestly though, just running the games you plan to play makes the most sense when testing stability.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Hello guys, I have a quick question. What stress-test program are you using to stress your 980 Ti's overclock? in other words, what stress testing tool are you using to obtain stability?
> 
> Reason I ask is because i've noticed, I'd play a few demanding games with no crashes or issues what so ever, but as soon as I run others for example, the program crashes. then when i reset my overclock and stress test once more, I do not get any crashes.
> 
> these new drivers by Nvidia are kinda sketchy imo, I am not very confident they are 100% stable as for now :/


I use Valley and Heaven as they are probably the most demanding over the 3DMarks. You will definitely want to play some demanding games though because once I was stable in Heaven I went to TW3 and instant crash during a battle scene. The driver stopped warning kept popping up but as soon as I entered a battle scene. Backed the the clocks back down I had zero issues.


----------



## TheGovernment

I have over 100,000$ in purchases at amazon in the last 7 years. Not 1 issue. Ive had to use their customer service a handful of times and its always been great. I think the few guys having issues are for sure not the norm. Id rather buy from them than any online retailer.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> 
> Using Sheyster's Max air bios as well for now. The Voltage doesnt seem to throttle down much for me. Majority of the time it is sitting at 1.255 V
> Wonder if there is any other bios' that has a lower max volt threshold or one that isnt so sensitive.
> 
> So w/ the Max air i was only able to really max it out at
> 1510 GPU and 8072 Mem
> 
> So one thing i noticed that was awkward was that for the whole time i had these GPU's installed since i built my system I actually had the PCIE lanes set to auto. Since i was doing some major monitoring today I saw that they were at GEN2 PCIE Speeds.
> 
> Since i did all my testing at 2.0 I manually configured it to PCIE 3.0 and here are my results
> 
> Heaven
> *PCIE 2.0*
> AVG FPS 142
> SCORE 3578
> Min FPS 35.1
> Max FPS 238.8
> 
> *PCIE 3.0*
> AVG FPS 158.8
> SCORE 4001
> Min FPS 35.9
> Max FPS 281.8
> 
> Batman Arkham Knight
> 3440x1440p Everything Max and On. Only thing off is V-sync
> *PCIE 2.0*
> Min - 33 / Max - 61 / Avg - 46
> 
> *PCIE 3.0*
> Min - 38 / Max - 88 / Avg - 57
> 
> So pretty much almost 11 FPS increase in just going from 2.0 to 3.0. This might be interesting for those that are still on older Mobo's that might still have pcie 2.0 slots.
> 
> Also below is a firestrike extreme on PCIE2 Vs PCIE3


Holy crap I had no idea there was that much of a difference between PCIE 3.0 and 2.0 since it has been beaten to death that PCIE 2.0 16x isn't really at all faster than PCIE 2.0 8x (1%).


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> I have over 100,000$ in purchases at amazon in the last 7 years. Not 1 issue. Ive had to use their customer service a handful of times and its always been great. I think the few guys having issues are for sure not the norm. Id rather buy from them than any online retailer.


^this. I much rather purchase from Amazon over any other retailer. Faster delivery and waaaay better customer service.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Holy crap I had no idea there was that much of a difference between PCIE 3.0 and 2.0 since it has been beaten to death that PCIE 2.0 16x isn't really at all faster than PCIE 2.0 8x (1%).


I've been saying that since the launch of IB but the Sandy fanboys refuse to admit it. I would prove them wrong over and over again showing real life benchmarks. Welcome to the light side my son!


----------



## thrgk

Over 10k on Graphics Score with 2 980Ti on water. 1570MHZ Max Boost


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> I was hoping to SLI, but I'm starting to wonder if it'll even be doable. My G1 by itself gets to ~75C under load. If I sandwich another card underneath it (no space between PCI-e slots), I can only imagine temps are going to hit the thermal limit.


No. Youre absolutely not going to be able to do two non-reference cooled 980 Ti's. Been there done that and got the T-Shirt with a pair of cards with exactly the same TDP and thermal output (2x 780 Ti SC ACX). I was seeing 85C on the primary in a case with airflow that rivals a test bench (Air 540), even with an aggressive fan algorithm (ramping up linearly to 100% RPM at 70C).

The G1 Gaming is definitely the best card to get your hands on right now if youre only truly going to go single card. Otherwise get ready to add about $400-500 to the mix for a proper loop with water-blocks OR try to Jerry Rig a set of Kraken G10's to them (not sure if you can get away with the G10 on the G1 Gaming variant as the VRM looks like it would have inadequate cooling as the cooler actually makes contact in this area unlike say the ACX 2.0 and ACX 1.0 mid-plates.

See before and after vids below.

Youre better off with reference 980 Ti if you can't swing another $500 for a loop or another $200 for EVGA's Hybrid Kit (x2), AIO's (x2) or Corsair and NZXT kits (slightly less, G10 will run you $25 each but you better not pair it with reference or youre going to cook your card, you will need a card with a mid-plate, ideally EVGA's ACX 2.0).

And configure said AIO's to PUSH out of the case. This may seem like common sense but you would be AMAZED at how many set them up in pull with the AIO's sitting literally directly in front of the GPU's in question and shooting all that heat into the Hybrid Cooler's VRM / MOSFET fans. Can you say ******ed?

Best bet is a side-panel fan blowing over the GPU's in question and your AIO's set up in push-pull out of the case, like my set-up:






Before (Air):






I'm seeing max temps of 50 to 55C at 1254Mhz on the core and 1900 memory (good for 24k GPU Firestrike).

Hybrid or full liquid cooling is the only way to go IMHO.

All tests show the EVGA 980 TI Hybrid putting out about another 100MHz over ACX 2.0, upwards of 1550MHz with everything else being equal (voltage, PCB).

That and all of the heat is pushed out of your system and isn't saturating your other components, especially your motherboard etc.

You can reliably set up hybrid cooling for a pair of 980 Ti for about $150 up and over the cost of a pair of ACX 2.0 (you will need the VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plates if you plan to go this route).

Layout:

NZXT Kraken G10 bracket: $25
Corsair H55: $50

Optional:

Additional 120mm fans: $20 or so.
Copper heat-sinks: $20 or so.
200-230mm side-panel fan: $30 or so.

End results, expect another 100Mhz and load temps 35C lower than on air with all of the heat being expelled out of the case, oh and the best part, it's nearly whisper quiet (with the AIO's at 50% RPM, 70-80% or so RPM will keep your GPU's 3-5C cooler but they will be a little noisier, above 80% RPM diminishing returns set in and things get considerably noisier without any additional benefit, in my independent testing simply adding the additional 120mm fan's for push-pull resulted in a 5C reduction without any additional noise).


----------



## Loretai

Hey guys.
I recently got mine gtx 980ti g1 gaming.
I noticed coil whine wich ocurs even while under 60 fps i know that coil whine from few hundreds fps to few K fps its normal but mine whine at any load.
its not very noisy but noticable enough to annoy me.
have any of you noticed same with your 980ti's?
do you think i should and can rma this?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I use Valley and Heaven as they are probably the most demanding over the 3DMarks. You will definitely want to play some demanding games though because once I was stable in Heaven I went to TW3 and instant crash during a battle scene. The driver stopped warning kept popping up but as soon as I entered a battle scene. Backed the the clocks back down I had zero issues.


Actually, I read something recently concerning attaining max stability on a 980 Ti Hybrid and the testers used Firestrike Extreme in infinite loop as they said that unlike other benches it stresses the VRAM and to this I actually agree. Shooting for max frequency I've had clocks that would pass Heaven and Valley but would result in a DDF (Display Driver Failure) and CTD in Firestrike.

Edit:

Found it, read here, also a nice follow up to my last post above about liquid cooling:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loretai*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I recently got mine gtx 980ti g1 gaming.
> I noticed coil whine wich ocurs even while under 60 fps i know that coil whine from few hundreds fps to few K fps its normal but mine whine at any load.
> its not very noisy but noticable enough to annoy me.
> have any of you noticed same with your 980ti's?
> do you think i should and can rma this?


This comes with the territory with non-reference caps, same was the case with 780 Ti Classified, Kingpin, and will continue to be the case. Nvidia settles on caps that are quieter but less robust for this reason.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Blower on bottom, or the open air card?


I think they put the blower on top.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Actually, I read something recently concerning attaining max stability on a 980 Ti Hybrid and the testers used Firestrike Extreme in infinite loop as they said that unlike other benches it stresses the VRAM and to this I actually agree. Shooting for max frequency I've had clocks that would pass Heaven and Valley but would result in a DDF (Display Driver Failure) and CTD in Firestrike.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Found it, read here, also a nice follow up to my last post above about liquid cooling:
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


Interesting. I have had zero issues with 3DMark. Could there be that much variety in these cards?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ^this. I much rather purchase from Amazon over any other retailer. Faster delivery and waaaay better customer service.
> I've been saying that since the launch of IB but the Sandy fanboys refuse to admit it. I would prove them wrong over and over again showing real life benchmarks. Welcome to the light side my son!


I'm actually having an issue now that I didn't even know I had until reading about PCIE 2.0 vs. 3.0, in doing some research I discovered that according to GPU-Z my secondary GPU is only running at PCIE 3.0 x8 in a x16 slot. I've already attempted to reseat the card to no avail. Anything else I can try?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I have to admit, the JayZ2cent youtube review has me thinking about 2 x MSI 6G's... Hmm...


Mate I had GTX980 gaming G4 it was best card I ever had and gave it to my son for doing well at school. Also the best OC'ing card I've owned with fans running 75% it was really quiet.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I'm actually having an issue now that I didn't even know I had until reading about PCIE 2.0 vs. 3.0, in doing some research I discovered that according to GPU-Z my secondary GPU is only running at PCIE 3.0 x8 in a x16 slot. I've already attempted to reseat the card to no avail. Anything else I can try?


upgrade to X99 with a 40 lane cpu..... only way to get x16 on both slots.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> upgrade to X99 with a 40 lane cpu..... only way to get x16 on both slots.


4930k provides 40 pci lanes and the RIVBE does 16 x 16 pci-E 3.0


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I'm actually having an issue now that I didn't even know I had until reading about PCIE 2.0 vs. 3.0, in doing some research I discovered that according to GPU-Z my secondary GPU is only running at PCIE 3.0 x8 in a x16 slot. I've already attempted to reseat the card to no avail. Anything else I can try?


Could you keep us updated on your findings in terms of performance. Does a 16/8 forcing your first GPU to run at x8 speeds have negligible difference compared to a 16/16 speed.
So do you have any M2 or PCIE accessories that may be taking up the PCIE lanes on your cpu?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 4930k provides 40 pci lanes and the RIVBE does 16 x 16 pci-E 3.0


TY.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> Could you keep us updated on your findings in terms of performance. Does a 16/8 forcing your first GPU to run at x8 speeds have negligible difference compared to a 16/16 speed.
> So do you have any M2 or PCIE accessories that may be taking up the PCIE lanes on your cpu?


Not sure, many articles say there is only a 1% difference between 3.0 x8 and x16 but following on the recent information (a page or two back) I don't know what to believe.

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/

I do know that there is a bit of a performance drop going from single to 2x SLI with the clocks being the same (on 350.12):

Single at 1111 core / 1254 boost / 1900 memory: 13.3k GPU Firestrike, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5056109

2x SLI same: 23.7k GPU, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5048155

If 2x SLI scaling was 100% it should be 26.6k or so, not 23.7k, but in actuality it's only what 95%? But yeah, I'm not exactly sure if that 3k drop is simply scaling loss.


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Hello guys, I have a quick question. What stress-test program are you using to stress your 980 Ti's overclock? in other words, what stress testing tool are you using to obtain stability?
> 
> Reason I ask is because i've noticed, I'd play a few demanding games with no crashes or issues what so ever, but as soon as I run others for example, the program crashes. then when i reset my overclock and stress test once more, I do not get any crashes.
> 
> these new drivers by Nvidia are kinda sketchy imo, I am not very confident they are 100% stable as for now :/


Yeah these cards are funny with the OC, I mean I can bench in firestrike @1500 core and play games for hours but loop heaven or valley for 30 minutes and get driver crash. Complete stable clocks are 1463 boost just seem to be a large deviation in between whats stable and unstable, probably VRMS as GPU seems keen to boost, did a couple of suicide runs with 1.28v [email protected]% at 1530Mhz funny enough it run firestrike without issues but pulled plug when temps neared 80 degrees, need some water cooling I think.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> TY.
> Not sure, many articles say there is only a 1% difference between 3.0 x8 and x16 but following on the recent information (a page or two back) I don't know what to believe.
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/
> 
> I do know that there is a bit of a performance drop going from single to 2x SLI with the clocks being the same (on 350.12):
> 
> Single at 1111 core / 1254 boost / 1900 memory: 13.3k GPU Firestrike, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5056109
> 
> 2x SLI same: 23.7k GPU, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5048155
> 
> If 2x SLI scaling was 100% it should be 26.6k or so, not 23.7k, but in actuality it's only what 95%? But yeah, I'm not exactly sure if that 3k drop is simply scaling loss.






I believe that was my post you are cross referencing. Performance definitely got upped quite a bit for me. but that is a huge diff between gen 2 and gen 3. In terms of scaling. SLI will never be 100%.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 4930k provides 40 pci lanes and the RIVBE does 16 x 16 pci-E 3.0


I just looked at his sig build.







Hahaha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> TY.
> Not sure, many articles say there is only a 1% difference between 3.0 x8 and x16 but following on the recent information (a page or two back) I don't know what to believe.


I believe that reference is further back in the thread. But yes I believe in SLI the difference between x16/x8 and x16/x16 is very small.


----------



## mark_thaddeus

General question to everyone, is the 980 Ti able to sustain 60 fps at 1440p (max settings)? Should I wait for the next batch of cards or upgrade from my HOF 780 Ti? I was thinking of pushing my HOF by putting it under water since it can clock to 1250 Mhz without pushing the volts to max!


----------



## koroshiya8

hi all, you may have read in earlier posts that ,1 of my Evga card, has some of the copper fins fell off.

EVGA shipped the replacement fan sink and i received it yesterday. However i noticed that there is some bulging near to the power connector. Can the experts help advise if this is normal? I confirm that there is no obstruction between the PCB and sink.

This is because neither my other card nor the one with the fin broken has this issue.







Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## TheGovernment

I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mark_thaddeus*
> 
> General question to everyone, is the 980 Ti able to sustain 60 fps at 1440p (max settings)? Should I wait for the next batch of cards or upgrade from my HOF 780 Ti? I was thinking of pushing my HOF by putting it under water since it can clock to 1250 Mhz without pushing the volts to max!


Think it depends on the game. BF4, Squad, Insurgency, FC3 & 4 ... Yes! TW3, GT5, not sure. I know it's close to 40-60 @ 4k.


----------



## kingduqc

Getting me worried about the g1 coil whine guys....


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I just looked at his sig build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> I believe that reference is further back in the thread. But yes I believe in SLI the difference between x16/x8 and x16/x16 is very small.


BTW, i reran my pcie 2.0 vs 3.0 test
And i got the same resolve +/- 1 frame

Batman Arkham Knight
at PCIE 2.0
Min - 33
Avg - 47
Max - 63

at PCIE 3.0
Min - 39
Avg - 57
Max - 89

What i found interesting was when i ran a benchmark from bioshock infinite the results tell a different tale

PCIE 2.0
AVG - 160.39
Min - 27.32
Max - 350.01

PCIE 3.0
AVG - 160.92
Min - 27.67
Max - 335.32

Does anyone know of any other newer benchmarks that are more up to date cause the 2 artiicles talking about PCIE speeds are from 2014 but some of their benchmarks were from older games.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've been running SLI 680 Lightnings since about this time in 2012. I decided to stick with MSI and bought a 980 TI Gaming. If they do come out with 980 TI Lightnings, I'll think about moving the Gaming to another rig and SLI the Lightnings, but that's a while away, plus no telling when water blocks for Lightnings would come out. If no Lightnings, then not sure. Maybe SLI the Gaming and wait on the next best thing.

Anyway, it's time to try something new I guess.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> Edit: Just re-read this and noticed they still have $2600 of your money? I would be going insane. Maybe see if they will send a check or allow you to purchase something with the remaining funds. Worst case you should be able to transfer them to someone else's account.


I can't even login to it. They banned it and won't reopen untill i verify the phone number. It was over a year ago, i gave up on it after feeling miserable for months.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> 
> I believe that was my post you are cross referencing. Performance definitely got upped quite a bit for me. but that is a huge diff between gen 2 and gen 3. In terms of scaling. SLI will never be 100%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I just looked at his sig build.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha
> I believe that reference is further back in the thread. But yes I believe in SLI the difference between x16/x8 and x16/x16 is very small.


Don't worry JD, I'm not tripping, I didn't specify my system specs in the first place.

Anyhow, I've heard that 2.0 x16 is as fast as 3.0 x8 which, after reading the report of 3.0 vs. 2.0 on the preceding page, has me a bit worried BUT, trying to get a handle on what kind of scaling one can expect in 3DMark Firestrike I found this in the following article that shows 2x SLI scaling at 88% (GTX 980):

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-sli-faq,4079.html

Having a look at my single to 2x SLI scores, going by only Graphics Test 1 and Graphics Test 2 results (single card run was custom with only these two tests included to get a GPU score only):

Single:

Graphics Test 1: 66.14 fps
Graphics Test 2: 51.81 fps

2x SLI:

Graphics Test 1: 119.0 fps
Graphics Test 2: 90.96 fps

Simple math puts the scaling at about 88%.

The only problem with all of the math above is that the test system referenced was using a 4770k with only 16 PCIE lanes. This fact is diminished somewhat by the myriad tests on the net between x8 and x16.






https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Impact-of-PCI-E-Speed-on-Gaming-Performance-518/

Also, I found this in the middle of all this research and I was LMAO all the way through and for like 5 minutes afterwards, laughing because it's so true and funny at the same time:






But yeah, as to the issue with my secondary only running at x8, I'm baffled, I have it in the right slot for x16 with GPU-Z showing 3.0 x16 (and then 3.0 x8 in the load test and even with Unigine Heaven running just to be sure) I've reseated it. Nothing I can do for now, I put a shout out for help in the RIVBE forum but that place has been somewhat of a ghost town with everyone with ample coin having upgraded to X99. I'll have to wait and keep an ear out for suggestions. There are no settings in BIOS other than ensuring that it's on "Gen3" either. Not sure if it's a damaged PCIE slot or if I need a different BIOS or if it's the card or what. Thing is, unless I can get some different performance figures that show that 3.0 x8 is more than 1% slower than 3.0 x16 the issue isn't worth any more of my time or energy.

Thanks for all who helped so far.

Anyone else a bit underwhelmed with Fury X's performance? I think / hope it's true potential will be actualized with driver development (look at the specs in the follwing PC Gaming article, compare Stream Processors, Shaders / CUDA, Memory Bandwidth and Compute; this thing should be mopping the floor with GM200):

http://www.pcgamer.com/amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-tested-not-quite-a-980-ti-killer/

And it comes with a proper hybrid cooler right out of the box for $650.

Too bad I'm wedded to a G-Sync monitor, otherwise I would be all over this thing like white on rice once the drivers mature.

Still putting serious thought into replacing my pair of Kraken G10 cooled ACX 780 Ti with ACX 2.0 980 Ti, no other changes, including PSU (same TDP) would be required. That would be a serious upgrade but I would have to buy the cards one at a time. No issue really, a single 980 Ti will run most of my games, I'm only interested in getting that second 980 Ti in anticipation of 4K in the coming years and I would finally be able to see more than 40-45 FPS in Skyrim with an ENB and a hundred other texture mods (2560x1440, ROG Swift). Man that would be a dream come true to make my way through Riverwood with Vurts Flora Overhaul, U-Grids: 7, 2k textures galore, and an ENB and see an engine limited buttery smooth 60 FPS vs. the 40-45 FPS stutter fest this and other areas currently feel like (even with G-Sync).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anotheraznguy*
> 
> BTW, i reran my pcie 2.0 vs 3.0 test
> And i got the same resolve +/- 1 frame
> 
> Batman Arkham Knight
> at PCIE 2.0
> Min - 33
> Avg - 47
> Max - 63
> 
> at PCIE 3.0
> Min - 39
> Avg - 57
> Max - 89
> 
> What i found interesting was when i ran a benchmark from bioshock infinite the results tell a different tale
> 
> PCIE 2.0
> AVG - 160.39
> Min - 27.32
> Max - 350.01
> 
> PCIE 3.0
> AVG - 160.92
> Min - 27.67
> Max - 335.32
> 
> Does anyone know of any other newer benchmarks that are more up to date cause the 2 artiicles talking about PCIE speeds are from 2014 but some of their benchmarks were from older games.


I wonder if there is something else going on behind the stark variation in the Bioschock: Infinite bench. Some benches are very inconsistent.


----------



## Desolutional

You did put it in the 3rd 16-lane slot right? Instead of the second 16-lane slot, which only handles x8.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I wonder if there is something else going on behind the stark variation in the Bioschock: Infinite bench. Some benches are very inconsistent.


Did a bit more benching and gaming

Heaven

PCIE 2
AVG - 126.5
Min 34.8
Max - 220.6
Score - 3187

PCIE 3
AVG - 157.6
Min 35.4
Max - 275
Score - 3969

Project Cars
done w/ fraps to just gather average
PCIE 2 - 73 FPS
PCIE 3 - 91 FPS


----------



## jdstock76

I've been playing around a bit more on the EVGA SC Reference using Firestrike Ultra. I will just be putting down where I saw the biggest jumps.

Stock:

Core 1303
Mem 1752
Volts +0
Temp 63 deg
Score *4282*

Overclocked:

Core 1406 +103
Mem 1752
Volts +0
Temp 66 deg
Score *4647*

Core 1454 +151
Mem 1841 +175
Volts +12mv
Temp 69 deg
Score *4827*

Core 1482 +179
Mem 1895 +286
Volts +18mv
Temp 69 deg
Score *4901*

I'm proud of the last one because I finally broke 4900+. Literally about two dozen attempts. I got a ton of wacky data. Like at some of the higher clock speeds I was only scoring as well as when I only had the +103. Kind of a real guessing game at this point. Definitely need further testing. That last one seemed to be the sweet spot. Any higher on either the core or mem and I would have a driver crash. Even after bumping up the voltage. Plus I didn't run through the gauntlet of games either to double check stability. I'll do that either tomorrow night or Sunday night as I'll be leaving town.

I will also be doing a side by side comparison to the G1 as well. If I'm really feeling sparky I may do a sound testing as well to compare the two, but I think we all know how that will fair.

~ J


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I wonder if there is something else going on behind the stark variation in the Bioschock: Infinite bench. Some benches are very inconsistent.


Yes, it's in the 3rd slot (slot 4 by the manual actually, "PCIe 3.0x16/8_3 slot").

You can also tell that it's in the 3rd slot by the spacing in the following video:






And here's a snapshot of GPU-Z, showing x16 but x8 actual (yes 3.0 under load, idle is 1.1)


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I've been playing around a bit more on the EVGA SC Reference using Firestrike Ultra. I will just be putting down where I saw the biggest jumps.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Core 1303
> Mem 1752
> Volts +0
> Temp 63 deg
> Score *4282*
> 
> Overclocked:
> 
> Core 1406 +103
> Mem 1752
> Volts +0
> Temp 66 deg
> Score *4647*
> 
> Core 1454 +151
> Mem 1841 +175
> Volts +12mv
> Temp 69 deg
> Score *4827*
> 
> Core 1482 +179
> Mem 1895 +286
> Volts +18mv
> Temp 69 deg
> Score *4901*
> 
> I'm proud of the last one because I finally broke 4900+. Literally about two dozen attempts. I got a ton of wacky data. Like at some of the higher clock speeds I was only scoring as well as when I only had the +103. Kind of a real guessing game at this point. Definitely need further testing. That last one seemed to be the sweet spot. Any higher on either the core or mem and I would have a driver crash. Even after bumping up the voltage. Plus I didn't run through the gauntlet of games either to double check stability. I'll do that either tomorrow night or Sunday night as I'll be leaving town.
> 
> I will also be doing a side by side comparison to the G1 as well. If I'm really feeling sparky I may do a sound testing as well to compare the two, but I think we all know how that will fair.
> 
> ~ J


The G1 Gaming is absolute beast, Gigabyte truly shines through this time around. I think it might just be about as fast as we can expect on air (meaning, yes, Classified and Kingpin have their work cut out for them).

If one is only going for a single 980 Ti this is the one to get, coil whine aside.

20k GPU on default clocks, YOWZA:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_soc_review,24.html

Binned GPU's, the best air-cooler (3C cooler under load than ACX 2.0), solid aesthetics, good acoustics, priced right, solid reputation (980, 970 G1 Gaming are also solid, reliable performers).

Best single 980 Ti IMHO.

2x Gigabyte G1 Gaming ill-advised until water-blocks are out (same goes for all non-reference cooler 980 Ti)


----------



## vulcan78

Now that I think about it, EVGA's 980 Ti Hybrid might very well be the best price-to-performance card to get. The Hybrid has about the same if not slightly better OC headroom (better thermal's but G1 Gaming has better components and power delivery) and is quieter and expels the heat out of the case (a pre-requisite for SLI). Oh and lower TDP, if youre getting by with 780 Ti SLI on your current PSU as I am you should be golden with reference 980 Ti SLI (same TDP).

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti,4164-7.html

G1 Gaming is pulling down another 50W or so overclocked to ~1.5GHz per card if I remember correctly, just as 780 Ti Classified etc. pulled down more wattage, especially so if OC'ed but even right out of the box it pulled down 25W more. I think I'm going to have to retract all of the above and say that EVGA Hybrid is the card to get right now. Oh and no coil whine. I'm just going to get the SC ACX 2.0 variant, solely for the mid-plate, and then transfer my G10's and AIO's over for the same effect but at considerable cost-savings (-$75. per card). That was always the hidden beauty of the Kraken G10 AIO route, the forward compatibility.






40k GPU Firestrike and 60FPS eveywhere modded Skyrim here I come!

(some day, sooner if I donate a vital organ or two)


----------



## DiceAir

So my pc shop is running a special pre order on the Galax 980 ti HOF for about R10K +-($823) where the norma 980 TI stock cooler goes for R11K ($905) I know where getting ripped off but I'm on r9 280x crossfire. I play on 2560x1440 @ 96hz so do you guys think it should be a good upgrade or should I just hang on in there. I don't run into major issues with my games it's just that I get a few games like far cry 4, The witcher 3, Dying light and so on that I struggle with a bit.

So what I actually want to know is if the Galax 980 TI hof will be faster than a r9 280x crossfire 1100mhz core and 1500mhz memory? I can't overclock my cards cause I can't seem to get it stable. I will be overclocking the Galaxx 980 ti HOF cause that's what it's meant for. If you want more info on my setup then please let me know so I can supply you with it.

Now if I wait for DX12 and see where it's going then yes I maybe get better Crossfire scaling and maybe dx12 will minimize the stutter issues we have with multi gpu setups but If i don't pre order it now it might be R2K ($164) or even more expensive.

Another issue is that I'm on a MSI z97 gaming 5 and if I decide to go SLI 980 TI in the future then it might be an issue due to the fact that the card uses 2.5 slots. So should I pull the trigger or just wait for pascal?


----------



## jodasanchezz

After one Week of testing on my 980 ti sc+ with an EK WB on it i found out something strang.
If tryed a view moded Bios nad created allso my own.

Was eable to rin up to 1550mhz under 1.271V
Redused it to 1400mhz @ 1.248V (24/7)

Jesterday i Flahed back my Stock Bios ^^

Now i can Reach 1400mhz without touching the volts ~+120mhz on the core
but the Volts go up tu 1.239V how coult this be
Stock should be 1.228 again?

Or im Wrong


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Now that I think about it, EVGA's 980 Ti Hybrid might very well be the best price-to-performance card to get. The Hybrid has about the same if not slightly better OC headroom (better thermal's but G1 Gaming has better components and power delivery) and is quieter and *expels the heat out of the case (a pre-requisite for SLI).* Oh and lower TDP, if youre getting by with 780 Ti SLI on your current PSU as I am you should be golden with reference 980 Ti SLI (same TDP).


Wait. So I planned to get 2 EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX model in SLI. Is that bad considering the part I bolded in your post? Can you explain why? thanks.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Wait. So I planned to get 2 EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX model in SLI. Is that bad considering the part I bolded in your post? Can you explain why? thanks.


It's not a "prequisite for sli" Merely a sugestion.
The ACX cooler spreads the heat inside the case. However, the temps will STILL be lower than the reference model, not to mention a lot quieter.

I had 780 SC in sli, MSI gaming 980 in SLI, 980 TI SC in sli, and reference 980s TI in sli.
Based on my experience the custom coolers run cooler and quieter, regardless of the fans spreading the heat inside the case.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Wait. So I planned to get 2 EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX model in SLI. Is that bad considering the part I bolded in your post? Can you explain why? thanks.


ACX coolers just cycle air in your case. While the reference blower style actually blows air out of the case.

Depending on your slot configuration on your motherboard it might be better to get blowers than acx models. As they could be hotter/louder under load than reference blowers.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hmmmm. I'm still unsure on what I should do. I currently have 2 780 SC Ti's with reference blowers and temps are in the high 70s to mid 80s while gaming. I guess that's not too bad. I'm honestly just now learning about the ACX type cards. If my case has good enough airflow I guess 2 ACX cards won't be an issue?


----------



## dzb87

I read default fan settings in Gigabyte G1 bios and they are following:
55C - 35%
90C - 100%

Then I set custom fan curve in MSI AB to make card quiter :
60C - 35%
90C - 75%

The max temps went up from 72C to 77C which is still good result.
The noise is much more pleasant.

Here is the comparision on the graph.


----------



## amlett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone know if blocks are being planned for the G1 or MSI Ti's?


EK reply me that for G1 they would release the block about end of July


----------



## othergamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> I read default fan settings in Gigabyte G1 bios and they are following:
> 55C - 35%
> 90C - 100%
> 
> Then I set custom fan curve in MSI AB to make card quiter :
> 60C - 35%
> 90C - 75%
> 
> The max temps went up from 72C to 77C which is still good result.
> The noise is much more pleasant.
> 
> Here is the comparision on the graph.


How and where do you change this?


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hmmmm. I'm still unsure on what I should do. I currently have 2 780 SC Ti's with reference blowers and temps are in the high 70s to mid 80s while gaming. I guess that's not too bad. I'm honestly just now learning about the ACX type cards. If my case has good enough airflow I guess 2 ACX cards won't be an issue?


I had two GTX 780 Ti SC ACX in my rig with one slot between them (Corsair Air 540 case with good airflow). The top card was running very hot and throttled down to stock clocks under heavy load. So I changed this one to the GTX 780 Ti SC reference model. I would only try 2 ACX-cards in SLI if I have at least 2 free slots between them. That's just my experience.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *othergamers*
> 
> How and where do you change this?


MSI Afterburner -> Fan settings.
You basically have to set only two points:
60C - 35%
90C - 75%

You can also tune it a bit to achieve even less noise.
My settings are fit to my usage conditions in not very well ventilated old Chieftec case and room temp 22-23C.


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Can I max out any game at 4K with two GTX 980 Ti's? Looking at fps around 60 ..


----------



## Medous

Just bought the Inno3D i-Chill GTX980 TI X3 Ultra, any custom bios for it out there for a nice overclocking?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> I had two GTX 780 Ti SC ACX in my rig with one slot between them (Corsair Air 540 case with good airflow). The top card was running very hot and throttled down to stock clocks under heavy load. So I changed this one to the GTX 780 Ti SC reference model. I would only try 2 ACX-cards in SLI if I have at least 2 free slots between them. That's just my experience.


Thank you. I think I'll go with the reference blower cards. And to think I almost bought an ACX a few days ago with plans to buy a second one a month down the road. You probably saved me from a big hassle.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Thank you. I think I'll go with the reference blower cards. And to think I almost bought an ACX a few days ago with plans to buy a second one a month down the road. You probably saved me from a big hassle.


Currently running 2 980TI SC and the top one goes up to 80c under heavy load. Botton one runs about 74c under load. I adjusted the power limit to 91 to prevent throttling. Be aware than the reference models will still run hotter, regardless of blowing the air out of the case, not to mention, the fan sound is irritable at times.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Currently running 2 980TI SC and the top one goes up to 80c under heavy load. Botton one runs about 74c under load. I adjusted the power limit to 91 to prevent throttling. Be aware than the reference models will still run hotter, regardless of blowing the air out of the case, not to mention, the fan sound is irritable at times.


Those are the same temps my 2 780 Ti's get while gaming. I always though that was fine and considered normal? I heard 90 degrees and above is the danger zone.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> It's not a "prequisite for sli" Merely a sugestion.
> The ACX cooler spreads the heat inside the case. However, the temps will STILL be lower than the reference model, not to mention a lot quieter.
> 
> I had 780 SC in sli, MSI gaming 980 in SLI, 980 TI SC in sli, and reference 980s TI in sli.
> Based on my experience the custom coolers run cooler and quieter, regardless of the fans spreading the heat inside the case.


That's not true. Temp are the same or higher with ACX coolers in SLI. My experience with reference vs ACX is quite different. Returned the ACX every time.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Those are the same temps my 2 780 Ti's get while gaming. I always though that was fine and considered normal? I heard 90 degrees and above is the danger zone.


80 deg is fine but too hot for my liking. I always run more aggressive fan profiles to keep temps down as the noise doesn't bother me.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> That's not true. Temp are the same or higher with ACX coolers in SLI. My experience with reference vs ACX is quite different. Returned the ACX every time.


Based on my experience i would say it's the opposite, custom coolers ran cooler(yes in SLI) cooler every time.

SharpShoot3r07 even confirms this....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> *Top one goes up to 80c under heavy load. Botton one runs about 74c under load.*


^^^^^^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Those are the same temps my 2 780 Ti's get while gaming. I always though that was fine and considered normal? I heard 90 degrees and above is the danger zone.


http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,5.html

Based on the review from guru3d.com 2 reference 780 TI in sli run at 84c at heavy load. How is that lower than "*Top one 80c under heavy load. Botton one runs about 74c*"


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Those are the same temps my 2 780 Ti's get while gaming. I always though that was fine and considered normal? I heard 90 degrees and above is the danger zone.


It's fine. Top card will always run hotter in non-reference cooler in sli.
Now, if you were to have both 780 gtx ti in reference, both would run at 84c under gaming. Also they would get louder than the custom evga cooler.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> It's fine. Top card will always run hotter in non-reference cooler in sli.
> Now, if you were to have both 780 gtx ti in reference, both would run at 84c under gaming. Also they would get louder than the custom evga cooler.


I think SharpShoot3r07 has two gtx 780 ti in reference design, at least that's how I understood it.


----------



## TonyDeez

I get coil whine while running Witcher with VSync on. Look, the sound doesn't bother me, but does the card whining throughout my gameplay affect its longevity?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

My 980 Ti is coming today! I'm excited to be switching over to Nvidia. Took out my 7950s last night and did a format of Windows 7, installed all the latest motherboard drivers, and updated Windows. Now all I have to do is throw it in and install the drivers. My waterblock from Performance PCs hasn't shipped out though, but I'll just run on air and get to the real fun next week when I out the card under water. Work is already dragging on today!


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> I think SharpShoot3r07 has two gtx 780 ti in reference design, at least that's how I understood it.


Highly doubt it, as he said his temperatures were 80c and 74c. A reference 780ti would not have those temps in sli.


----------



## jdstock76

My 660ti, 770, 780ti in SLI always ran hotter in SLI with custom coolers. I can confirm the temp difference as well. ~5-10 deg difference. Not a big deal really. Just not my preference so I opted for reference.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> My 660ti, 770, 780ti in SLI always ran hotter in SLI with custom coolers. I can confirm the temp difference as well. ~5-10 deg difference. Not a big deal really. Just not my preference so I opted for reference.


Funny, me and SharpShoot3r07 just confirmed the opposite on the 780ti, with custom coolers run cooler in SLI.
There must have been no airflow at all on your case.


----------



## Djinn206

I confirmed that the top card with custom cooler runs much hotter (in my case) so that it even throttled down to base clocks. Bottom card with custom cooler stays cool, same temps with or without SLI.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Funny, me and SharpShoot3r07 just confirmed the opposite on the 780ti, with custom coolers run cooler in SLI.
> There must have been no airflow at all on your case.


No offense but you didn't confirm anything. Your temps are both as hot as mine were with ACX. Reference coolers in SLI run cooler, within ~1-2 degrees of each other. It's a well known fact that ACX coolers in SLI run hotter. Not saying this is a problem, just not ideal.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> No offense but you didn't confirm anything. Your temps are both as hot as mine were with ACX. Reference coolers in SLI run cooler, within ~1-2 degrees of each other. It's a well known fact that ACX coolers in SLI run hotter. Not saying this is a problem, just not ideal.


There you http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,5.html

84C degree load on both 780TI on sli with reference coolers.

Now, if my math doesn't neglect me, 84c is hotter than 80 and 74 respectively.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> There you http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gtx_780_ti_sli_geforce_review,5.html
> 
> 84C degree load on both 780TI on sli with reference coolers.
> 
> Now, if my math doesn't neglect me, 84c is hotter than 80 and 74 respectively.


LoL! You realize that proves nothing right. Because there are a dozen people in this thread getting those temps with the ACX coolers just like I did. But whatever!

On to more important things:

Anyone use the new driver yet?


----------



## Valenz

Well I finally got around to joining the club , love this card !!! .. It seems my MSI software automatically clocks it @ 1366 mhz <3 while gaming. Wish they would get more in stock , need one more for my 4k setup.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> LoL! You realize that proves nothing right. Because there are a dozen people in this thread getting those temps with the ACX coolers just like I did. But whatever!
> 
> On to more important things:
> 
> Anyone use the new driver yet?


Like you proved anything as well... whatever floats your boat man . Have a good day.


----------



## Zepharus

Anyone repaste the ref coolers and get anything significantly lower temp wise? 2c isnt significant in my book 5....maybe


----------



## Desolutional

Repastes don't lower temperature a lot, thermal compound is only used to transfer heat; it's effectiveness decreases as temperature increases. Water cooling on the other hand...


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Does anyone have a link to a video showing a full cover waterblock installation on a 980 Ti? I can't find a video on it. Or a video for a very similar card? I'm no stranger to installing waterblocks on AMD card, but have never done an Nvidia before and want to make sure I know what I'm doing.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to a video showing a full cover waterblock installation on a 980 Ti? I can't find a video on it. Or a video for a very similar card? I'm no stranger to installing waterblocks on AMD card, but have never done an Nvidia before and want to make sure I know what I'm doing.


You could try searching for Titan X as they are the same water block.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> You could try searching for Titan X as they are the same water block.


Perfect thank you.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Perfect thank you.


No Problem!









Ran a few more trials this morning to see if I could push further than 1482mhz but couldn't. Driver failure every time. *Sadface*


----------



## Colek1

So I got my EVGA GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked card, flashed it with the 980Ti-SC-425 BIOS and I am having performance issues. Above is my 3DMark benchmark, I didn't overclock the card yet. GTA V on Ultra 1080p, nearly everything maxed (Antialiasing 4x, Grass to Very High though), I get 50-60 FPS.

I was wondering what could be the issue? Is it bad PSU (Be Quiet! BQT L7-630W) or the motherboard (ASRock Z87 Extreme4) which I have problems for a few months now (once a month bios gets corrupted, and I need to reflash it using second bios on mobo).


----------



## mdnpascual

Does EVGA 980ti SC has a locked voltage? I only managed to increase it t 1.23v by using a custom bios here. Overvoltage settings doesn't do anything.

I'm going to try to use the 1.281v bios. I'm hitting a hard wall past +145mhz in gpu clock using motivman bios (still using 1.23v)


----------



## motivman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdnpascual*
> 
> Does EVGA 980ti SC has a locked voltage? I only managed to increase it t 1.23v by using a custom bios here. Overvoltage settings doesn't do anything.
> 
> I'm going to try to use the 1.281v bios. I'm hitting a hard wall past +145mhz in gpu clock using motivman bios (still using 1.23v)


I have the same card. the voltage on that bios is locked to 1.23v and i disabled the voltage slider. if you want more voltage (up to 1.274v), you should flash either sheyster bios or my 1.274v bios that i posted somewhere in the threads. the 1.23v bios is meant for 24/7 and 1.274 bios is meant for benching or if you are on water.


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colek1*
> 
> 
> 
> So I got my EVGA GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked card, flashed it with the 980Ti-SC-425 BIOS and I am having performance issues. Above is my 3DMark benchmark, I didn't overclock the card yet. GTA V on Ultra 1080p, nearly everything maxed (Antialiasing 4x, Grass to Very High though), I get 50-60 FPS.
> 
> I was wondering what could be the issue? Is it bad PSU (Be Quiet! BQT L7-630W) or the motherboard (ASRock Z87 Extreme4) which I have problems for a few months now (once a month bios gets corrupted, and I need to reflash it using second bios on mobo).


What is your issue ? Your firestrike extreme is normal for a non overclocked GPU. As for GTA, it's hard to tell, read some reviews of the GTX 980 ti with GTA. Seems ok though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> No Problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ran a few more trials this morning to see if I could push further than 1482mhz but couldn't. Driver failure every time. *Sadface*


Stock BIOS?

Motivman's BIOS at 400Watts is a good one. Allowed me to stabilize 1520 / 2050.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> I have the same card. the voltage on that bios is locked to 1.23v and i disabled the voltage slider. if you want more voltage (up to 1.274v), you should flash either sheyster bios or my 1.274v bios that i posted somewhere in the threads. the 1.23v bios is meant for 24/7 and 1.274 bios is meant for benching or if you are on water.


Hey bud. Thanks again for the BIOS.

Here are the steps I've gotten so far.

1520 / 2050 -- 1520 / 2050 -- 1520 / 2000 -- 1510 / 2000 -- 1500 / 2000

OC Progress



Note: 1510 is unstable and can't finish the FireStrike suite on 980TIC.

In other news: Getting ready for serious stuff.


----------



## mdnpascual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> I have the same card. the voltage on that bios is locked to 1.23v and i disabled the voltage slider. if you want more voltage (up to 1.274v), you should flash either sheyster bios or my 1.274v bios that i posted somewhere in the threads. the 1.23v bios is meant for 24/7 and 1.274 bios is meant for benching or if you are on water.


Thanks for the fast reply, yeah I only want to see the limit on this card so I want to use the 1.281v bios just for benchies. I've already had my settings finalized using your 1.23v since it passed a 6 hour test.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Folks, what's the consensus on the 980ti non-reference designs?

I've found a G1 Gaming 980ti for €710 on mindfactory.de. I'm based in Ireland and don't speak German, but they ship to Ireland so I'm sure if I emailed them and asked for help, they'd gladly oblige. The same card from overclockers.co.uk would work at over €860 due to the strength of the GBP and the poor value of the EURO.

I currently have a G1 970 and have been very happy with its performance, cooling and noise output. The only thing I've been disappointed by is the Hynix memory that won't scale higher than 7600Mhz. From all the reviews I've seen so far, 7800Mhz is quite attainable with the 980ti even with Hynix modules. Does this mean Hynix is equal again to Samsung or other memory developers?

Also, although I doubt anyone actually owns one yet, can anyone offer an opinion on the MSI 6G vs the G1 Gaming? The Classified interests me a lot for its dual BIOS and extended warranty, but it's outside of my budget right now. I have an MSI Gaming motherboard with a black/white/red build so I'm liking the look of the MSI 6G. I'm aiming for as quiet of a system as possible, with high overclocking headroom. I'd like to be able to reach 1500/8000Mhz.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Folks, what's the consensus on the 980ti non-reference designs?
> 
> I've found a G1 Gaming 980ti for €710 on mindfactory.de. I'm based in Ireland and don't speak German, but they ship to Ireland so I'm sure if I emailed them and asked for help, they'd gladly oblige. The same card from overclockers.co.uk would work at over €860 due to the strength of the GBP and the poor value of the EURO.
> 
> I currently have a G1 970 and have been very happy with its performance, cooling and noise output. The only thing I've been disappointed by is the Hynix memory that won't scale higher than 7600Mhz. From all the reviews I've seen so far, 7800Mhz is quite attainable with the 980ti even with Hynix modules. Does this mean Hynix is equal again to Samsung or other memory developers?
> 
> Also, although I doubt anyone actually owns one yet, can anyone offer an opinion on the MSI 6G vs the G1 Gaming? The Classified interests me a lot for its dual BIOS and extended warranty, but it's outside of my budget right now. I have an MSI Gaming motherboard with a black/white/red build so I'm liking the look of the MSI 6G. I'm aiming for as quiet of a system as possible, with high overclocking headroom. I'd like to be able to reach 1500/8000Mhz.


G1 980 Ti here, at stock voltage I was able to achieve 1519 MHz boost and 8212 MHz on the memory. There is quite a bit of coil whine but I'm willing to stick it through with such a stellar card. The MSI card seems to have little to no coil whine problems, but the silicon lottery from what I've seen and read favors the G1 more. G1 also cools better, but the MSI is much quieter. Pick your poison, both are great cards.

3dMark score below, excuse my CPU score as I have not overclocked it in this test.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7453661?


----------



## Attomsk

Played Witcher 3 @ 1512 Mhz last night for 2 hours before it crashed. Not sure if it was my overclock or the drivers being crappy right now. It is tough to dial in an OC when you can't trust the current drivers. Anyone else having a hard time of figuring out what is stable or not?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Folks, what's the consensus on the 980ti non-reference designs?
> 
> I've found a G1 Gaming 980ti for €710 on mindfactory.de. I'm based in Ireland and don't speak German, but they ship to Ireland so I'm sure if I emailed them and asked for help, they'd gladly oblige. The same card from overclockers.co.uk would work at over €860 due to the strength of the GBP and the poor value of the EURO.


Wait, so if we buy a G1 and import it to the UK/Ireland, we don't have to pay more than €710 + shipping? There's no custom charges? Cause I can't find a damn G1 anywhere except stupid OcUK. Amazon nor eBuyer have them.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Folks, what's the consensus on the 980ti non-reference designs?
> 
> I've found a G1 Gaming 980ti for €710 on mindfactory.de. I'm based in Ireland and don't speak German, but they ship to Ireland so I'm sure if I emailed them and asked for help, they'd gladly oblige. The same card from overclockers.co.uk would work at over €860 due to the strength of the GBP and the poor value of the EURO.
> 
> I currently have a G1 970 and have been very happy with its performance, cooling and noise output. The only thing I've been disappointed by is the Hynix memory that won't scale higher than 7600Mhz. From all the reviews I've seen so far, 7800Mhz is quite attainable with the 980ti even with Hynix modules. Does this mean Hynix is equal again to Samsung or other memory developers?
> 
> Also, although I doubt anyone actually owns one yet, can anyone offer an opinion on the MSI 6G vs the G1 Gaming? The Classified interests me a lot for its dual BIOS and extended warranty, but it's outside of my budget right now. I have an MSI Gaming motherboard with a black/white/red build so I'm liking the look of the MSI 6G. I'm aiming for as quiet of a system as possible, with high overclocking headroom. I'd like to be able to reach 1500/8000Mhz.


I have a Gigabyte G1 980 Ti. Mine clocks to about 1500 at best but I haven't been able to have it stable at that. The most stable I can get has been somewhere around 1440-1460. The card is not noisy on stock speeds but I find it too loud when overclocked. Thinking of returning mine and trying the MSI or EVGA Hybrid.


----------



## mdnpascual

ok I'm done with synthetic behcmarks, on to game benchmarks.

EVGA 980ti SC

(This setting is assured to be stable for at least 30 minutes of Heaven Benchmark)
Managed to do an OC with these settings:
(Using Sheyster BIOS)
Gpu clock: +260
Mem clock: +400
Max Temp: 64C

Anything Higher can't finish Heaven benchmark

Synthethic benchies:

Heaven:



3DMARK:

980TI OC | 980TI stock | My OLD GPU setup (r9 270x + 7870 OCed)

Firestrike:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5208954/fs/5203740/fs/3423604

Firestrike ex:
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5209019/fs/5203779/fs/2069636


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Stock BIOS?
> 
> Motivman's BIOS at 400Watts is a good one. Allowed me to stabilize 1520 / 2050.
> Hey bud. Thanks again for the BIOS.
> 
> Here are the steps I've gotten so far.
> 
> 1520 / 2050 -- 1520 / 2050 -- 1520 / 2000 -- 1510 / 2000 -- 1500 / 2000
> 
> OC Progress
> 
> 
> 
> Note: 1510 is unstable and can't finish the FireStrike suite on 980TIC.
> 
> In other news: Getting ready for serious stuff.


I am using stock BIOS as I have no desire to change it.

Nice purchases!


----------



## TonyDeez

Might I recommend Titanfall for those of you who are moving onto game benchmarks? It is extremely picky and useful to find a stable overclock with. What runs for hours on heaven crashes in just a few matches for me in Titanfall.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Might I recommend Titanfall for those of you who are moving onto game benchmarks? It is extremely picky and useful to find a stable overclock with. What runs for hours on heaven crashes in just a few matches for me in Titanfall.


Good tip. Another benchmark that is very picky I found is the FFXIV Heavensward DX11 benchmark. It will crash with even the faintest instability I've found. I should actually probably dial in my OC on that bench.


----------



## hpluscubed

Anyone else running SLi setup with Sheyster's 1.281v bios? First card refuses to lower the voltage when idle.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Wait, so if we buy a G1 and import it to the UK/Ireland, we don't have to pay more than €710 + shipping? There's no custom charges? Cause I can't find a damn G1 anywhere except stupid OcUK. Amazon nor eBuyer have them.


If you buy it from a country within the EU, €710 + shipping is all you should pay, or whatever that dealer is charging. The VAT and import duties have already been paid by the retailer-mindfactory.de, for instance, being the cheapest that I found-which is then added to the final value. If you go to their G1 listing, you'll see that 19% is included in the price. If you don't speak German like myself, just open up Google translate and get copy/pastin'. I imagine shipping will be more expensive, though, as OC.co.uk regularly ship to European destinations. But it should only be about €40. I might pick up the ROG Swift they have on discount for €662 as well to make shipping more worth my while.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte G1 980 Ti. Mine clocks to about 1500 at best but I haven't been able to have it stable at that. The most stable I can get has been somewhere around 1440-1460. The card is not noisy on stock speeds but I find it too loud when overclocked. Thinking of returning mine and trying the MSI or EVGA Hybrid.


I have noticed it being harder to reach 1500Mhz or more with the 980ti. Which is understandable as the GM200 chip has a lot more going on than the GM204 chip. Hitting 1550Mhz on a 980 was quite possible, and many reached 1580 or more. The only reason why it wouldn't is if there were inherent restrictions in the BIOS-which could of course be corrected quite easily-or if you simply lost the silicon lottery and were in the bottom 40% or so. My 970 hits 1560Mhz. It doesn't scale well, though. My scores are pretty low even with throttling removed through the BIOS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> G1 980 Ti here, at stock voltage I was able to achieve 1519 MHz boost and 8212 MHz on the memory. There is quite a bit of coil whine but I'm willing to stick it through with such a stellar card. The MSI card seems to have little to no coil whine problems, but the silicon lottery from what I've seen and read favors the G1 more. G1 also cools better, but the MSI is much quieter. Pick your poison, both are great cards.
> 
> 3dMark score below, excuse my CPU score as I have not overclocked it in this test.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7453661?


Ha! Your CPU score is a lot higher than my 4.5Ghz overclock, so don't worry.







I'm thinking I might need a 4790K or 5775C for the 980ti to run well. My 4670K is fine at 4.5Ghz right now, but it's not ideal.

The Gigabyte cards seem to be quite commonly seen (heard?) with coil whine. My G1 970 is really quiet to me, but my brother says his G1 970 whines.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Wait. So I planned to get 2 EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX model in SLI. Is that bad considering the part I bolded in your post? Can you explain why? thanks.


Based on my personal experience, without an overclock the primary would hit 75-80C (75 during brief benches in the fall and spring and 80-85C during extended play-periods during the warmer parts of the year with an ambient maybe 5C above average). This on default clocks, default voltage and default vbios. Overclocked is another matter entirely. Up the voltage and now you've upped the TDP from say 275W to 325W or so and suddenly 700W of heat being dumped into your case is an issue with your primary flirting with 85-90C with a Skyn3t vbios and the most voltage you can squeeze out of reference PCB. Motherboard temps are now flirting with 40C along with everything else, not to mention if your CPU is air-cooled, as mine was, you now have 10C higher CPU temps. For all of these reasons, I decided to invest $150 or in a pair of Kraken G10 and Corsair H55's to address the issue and push the heat out of the case instead (intelligent design).

Primary instantly went from 90C in AC: Black Flag at 1254-1269 core with the Skynet vbios to 55C with increased OC stability to top everything off. Motherboard dropped from 40C to 25C. CPU load temps dropped 10C (when I had the G10's in conjunction with the old air-cooler, now everything is AIO).

If youre going to do this, you absolutely need to retain your VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plates otherwise there is a very real possibility of cooking your cards as the NZXT brackets do not address VRM / MOSFET cooling, with exception of the fan, which is completely inadequate by itself, unlike Corsair's offering and possibly EVGA's (although I'm still trying to gain an understanding as to how EVGA's kit accomplishes MOSFET cooling considering it retains the plastic shroud and blower fan from the reference cooler and that's about it whereas the ACX mid-plates are thick aluminum with direct contact with the VRAM and VRM's and does act as a heat-sink, especially with heat-sinks strategically placed under the G10's 92mm fan).

Read this here:

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/

And "Facepost" second post down in this thread is a good starting point for this approach, although a few poor recommendations, such as shim size, he recommends 20x20x1mm copper shims (to clear the gap between GPU die and AIO's copper base-plate induced by ACX mid-plate). I've replaced this sized shim with a 25x25x1.5mm shim and it fits much better as the AIO's copper base-plate is no longer partially biting down on the tabs of ACX mid-plate that encircle the GPU die. The GPU die size for 780 Ti and 980 Ti is the same so this is the actual correct size for 980 Ti, you can order them from ebay for like $5 for a package of 6.

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/232654-kraken-g10-help/

Here's a photo of copper heat-sink placement for added peace-of-mind:



Otherwise, expect your VRM temps to go from this with the reference cooler:



To this with the G10 bracket by itself with no mid-plate (about 25C hotter, from 80C to 105C, trust me, you don't want your VRM sitting at 105-110C sustained, youre going to fry your card in short order):



Other mid-plates (at least as far as Kepler is concerned) are also compatible with the G10 bracket, MSI Lightning's and Asus' DCU2 specifically and I'm sure this will continue to be the case with 980 Ti. If you have a G1 Gaming 980 Ti, I've taken a look at pics of it disassembled and I don't believe there is a MOSFET cooling mid-plate that can be used in conjunction with the Kraken G10 bracket, so if you've a G1 Gaming please do more research before contemplating the G10 and if you've yet to pick up two 980 Ti for SLI I recommend reconsidering the G1 Gaming in favor of either EVGA's Hybrid variant or DIY with EVGA's ACX 2.0 cooled variant and Kraken G10's. Personally I would just pay the $75 difference between ACX and Hybrid to avoid all of the hassle above, but there is an opportunity to save some $150-200 here if youre coming from a pair of Kraken G10 cooled cards.

As I was saying, unlike Puget System's testing of the Kraken G10 without any MOSFET cooling mid-plate, you can see here (on a card that measures VRM temp's, MSI's 780 Lightning) that the VRM and Memory temp's are actually slightly cooler than with the reference cooler at sane levels of voltage (temps get astronomical at 1.38V but that kind of voltage is really the purview of full liquid cooling anyway). Others have reported an additional reduction of 10C or so with the strategic placement of copper heat-sinks on the mid-plate, so you can realistically expect a reduction of 15-20C on the VRM with the G10 used in conjunction with a MOSFET cooling mid-plate and copper heat-sinks and maybe 5-10C with simply the mid-plate on its own. No mid-plate and expect an increase of 25C on the VRM and Memory.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> I had two GTX 780 Ti SC ACX in my rig with one slot between them (Corsair Air 540 case with good airflow). The top card was running very hot and throttled down to stock clocks under heavy load. So I changed this one to the GTX 780 Ti SC reference model. I would only try 2 ACX-cards in SLI if I have at least 2 free slots between them. That's just my experience.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> That's not true. Temp are the same or higher with ACX coolers in SLI. My experience with reference vs ACX is quite different. Returned the ACX every time.


Thank-you for corroborating my own experience.


----------



## mdnpascual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Good tip. Another benchmark that is very picky I found is the FFXIV Heavensward DX11 benchmark. It will crash with even the faintest instability I've found. I should actually probably dial in my OC on that bench.


Are there other games that is very sensitive on OC? Titanfall is too big for me to Re-DL. I don't own FFXIV to do that benchmark


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colek1*
> 
> 
> 
> So I got my EVGA GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked card, flashed it with the 980Ti-SC-425 BIOS and I am having performance issues. Above is my 3DMark benchmark, I didn't overclock the card yet. GTA V on Ultra 1080p, nearly everything maxed (Antialiasing 4x, Grass to Very High though), I get 50-60 FPS.
> 
> I was wondering what could be the issue? Is it bad PSU (Be Quiet! BQT L7-630W) or the motherboard (ASRock Z87 Extreme4) which I have problems for a few months now (once a month bios gets corrupted, and I need to reflash it using second bios on mobo).


Well, if your PSU is up to task (which it is) the other thing to look at would be thermals. If youre using the default fan algorithm youre probably exceeding the throttle threshold of 85C with the overclock on this particular card which all reviews show easily hitting 85C on default clocks, let along extended play periods overclocked.

At this point, it's either you put up with 100% RPM fan noise at 70C and up or you don't overclock. That's simply the nature of reference-cooled cards and it's why people pay up for non-reference coolers.

If I were in your shoes I would pick up EVGA's Hybrid cooling kit or wait for Corsair's kit which addresses memory and MOSFET cooling.

See my rather lengthy post above for more information on this topic.


----------



## hpluscubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdnpascual*
> 
> Are there other games that is very sensitive on OC? Titanfall is too big for me to Re-DL. I don't own FFXIV to do that benchmark


Crysis 3 should crash within minutes if your OC is not up to snuff.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdnpascual*
> 
> Are there other games that is very sensitive on OC? Titanfall is too big for me to Re-DL. I don't own FFXIV to do that benchmark


Firestrike Ultra in infinite loop.

I've had many many clocks that I thought were stable because they endured Heaven and Valley only to get a DDF and CTD in Firestrike:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2

90% of the time, if it passes Firestrike it's good for gaming.

One other thing to do if you OC, HIGHLY RECOMMENDED, go into NVCP and set your individual (or global, depends on your preference) 'Power Management Mode' from the default "Adaptive" to "Prefer Max Performance".

This will address about 90% of OC related crashes as most of the time it isn't the frequency that's the issue, the issue are the violent swings from 100% load to idle state and back. If you have GTA 5 you know from experience that doing the above cured the crashes people were getting and it's the same for the majority of other games unless youre a complete tool and have your OC at something completely unreasonable.

Get it to pass Firestrike in infinite loop, also set to "Prefer Max Performance", and you should be solid.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdnpascual*
> 
> Are there other games that is very sensitive on OC? Titanfall is too big for me to Re-DL. I don't own FFXIV to do that benchmark


You don't have to own FFXIV to download the DX11 benchmark, its a standalone app you can download from them.

http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/


----------



## mdnpascual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> You don't have to own FFXIV to download the DX11 benchmark, its a standalone app you can download from them.
> 
> http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/


Thanks a lot







my first instinct was to look at the steam store page lol


----------



## mdnpascual

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdnpascual*
> 
> ok I'm done with synthetic behcmarks, on to game benchmarks.
> 
> EVGA 980ti SC
> 
> (This setting is assured to be stable for at least 30 minutes of Heaven Benchmark)
> Managed to do an OC with these settings:
> (Using Sheyster BIOS)
> Gpu clock: +260
> Mem clock: +400
> Max Temp: 64C
> 
> Anything Higher can't finish Heaven benchmark
> 
> Synthethic benchies:
> 
> Heaven:
> 
> 
> 
> 3DMARK:
> 
> 980TI OC | 980TI stock | My OLD GPU setup (r9 270x + 7870 OCed)
> 
> Firestrike:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5208954/fs/5203740/fs/3423604
> 
> Firestrike ex:
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5209019/fs/5203779/fs/2069636


Update on Game Benchmarks:


----------



## Dotachin

Any news on the MSI/Corsair Hybrid? Looking forward to it.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> *I think SharpShoot3r07 has two gtx 780 ti in reference design, at least that's how I understood it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Correct. My 2 EVGA 780 Ti SC are the reference models, not the ACX kind.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Highly doubt it, as he said his temperatures were 80c and 74c. A reference 780ti would not have those temps in sli.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Based on my personal experience, without an overclock the primary would hit 75-80C (75 during brief benches in the fall and spring and 80-85C during extended play-periods during the warmer parts of the year with an ambient maybe 5C above average). This on default clocks, default voltage and default vbios. Overclocked is another matter entirely. Up the voltage and now you've upped the TDP from say 275W to 325W or so and suddenly 700W of heat being dumped into your case is an issue with your primary flirting with 85-90C with a Skyn3t vbios and the most voltage you can squeeze out of reference PCB. Motherboard temps are now flirting with 40C along with everything else, not to mention if your CPU is air-cooled, as mine was, you now have 10C higher CPU temps. For all of these reasons, I decided to invest $150 or in a pair of Kraken G10 and Corsair H55's to address the issue and push the heat out of the case instead (intelligent design).
> 
> Primary instantly went from 90C in AC: Black Flag at 1254-1269 core with the Skynet vbios to 55C with increased OC stability to top everything off. Motherboard dropped from 40C to 25C. CPU load temps dropped 10C (when I had the G10's in conjunction with the old air-cooler, now everything is AIO).
> 
> If youre going to do this, you absolutely need to retain your VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plates otherwise there is a very real possibility of cooking your cards as the NZXT brackets do not address VRM / MOSFET cooling, with exception of the fan, which is completely inadequate by itself, unlike Corsair's offering and possibly EVGA's (although I'm still trying to gain an understanding as to how EVGA's kit accomplishes MOSFET cooling considering it retains the plastic shroud and blower fan from the reference cooler and that's about it whereas the ACX mid-plates are thick aluminum with direct contact with the VRAM and VRM's and does act as a heat-sink, especially with heat-sinks strategically placed under the G10's 92mm fan).


I appreciate the time you took to type all that out but I am not THAT tech savvy. I read that and just want to say "english please?" Not trying to be a jerk but a lot of that stuff goes waaaaaay over my head. I don't know where to even begin.


----------



## vulcan78

"Pri
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Any news on the MSI/Corsair Hybrid? Looking forward to it.


YES, I just looked this up, on top of rumors of Nvidia cutting Titan X and 980 Ti prices.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558700/kg-msi-teams-up-with-corsair-for-gtx-980-ti-watercooled-edition

http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-is-considering-a-price-cut-of-high-end-graphics-cards/

Imagine this:

MSI Lightning PCB mated to custom Corsair HG10 with an attractive shroud.....in conjunction with a price-cut.....for $650.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I appreciate the time you took to type all that out but I am not THAT tech savvy. I read that and just want to say "english please?" Not trying to be a jerk but a lot of that stuff goes waaaaaay over my head. I don't know where to even begin.


Apologies, I'll try to list a few definitions below:

"Primary": Primary GPU.

TDP: Top Down Power, amount of power the CPU/ GPU uses.

W: Watts

C: Celsius

VRM: Voltage Regulation Module

MOSFET: Metal Oxide Semiconductor Field Effect Transistor

More:

http://www.overclock.net/t/974013/explanation-so-what-is-vrm-and-vram

http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/47244/mosfet

The above area is to the right of the GPU core in the images I included in my last post, and gets extremely hot without the aid of the VRM cooling mid-plate and an AIO (All In One cooler, basically a radiator with tubing and a copper base-plate on the end of it, like this: http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1).

The mid-plate I'm referring to is a flat piece of aluminum that sits between the PCB (Printed Reference Board) and the graphic card's cooling fin array, its the black thing I have the copper heat-sinks attached to in the pic I provided in my last post.

"Core": i.e."1254 Core", I am referring to the clock-speed or frequency of the GPU core, separate from memory frequency.

Corsair H55: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181029&cm_re=corsiar_h55-_-35-181-029-_-Product

NZXT Kraken G10: http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-Technologies-Bracket-Cooling-RL-KRG10-W1/dp/B00ITTFNW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1435260106&sr=8-1&keywords=kraken+g10&pebp=1435260110993&perid=0V7A2RA97HSNCWNSESY2

"Skyn3t vbios": A custom vbios (Video Basic Input Ouput System), which regulates, determines the behavior of all of a graphic cards various components (GPU core, memory, power draw, voltage, throttling, etc.) in concert. This primary difference between this vbios and the default vbios is that you can increase the voltage and power draw, which is required if you intend to overclock. With this comes increased temperatures, hence using this vbios is ill-advised unless youre on hybrid or liquid cooling or have a solid non-reference cooler (such as Gigabytes G1 Gaming).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club

(Found at link above):

"vBios GTX 780 Ti
Version 80.80.30.00.80 - 80.80.30.00.01
Base core clock 1045Mhz
Disabled boost
3d voltage adjustable
1.212v unlocked
Fan Idle 20%
Fan bumped to 100%
Default power target 100% 300w by 200% slide 600w >>Evga Precision X
Default power target 100% 300w by 300% slide 600w>> Msi AfterBurner"

"Load Temp.": Load temperature, how hot a component gets under full load / usage.

"Reference Cooler": Nvidia's heat-sink design with integrated single fan that pushes the heat out of the back of the GPU (out of the PCIe bracket area on the back of the PC). "Non-Reference" coolers simply expel their heat directly out of the sides of the cards, into a case, which becomes a problem when you have a pair of powerful graphic cards in anything but an open test bench.

Test bench: http://www.thinkcomputers.org/highspeed-pc-top-deck-tech-station-review/

Hope the above helps.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> "Pri
> YES, I just looked this up, on top of rumors of Nvidia cutting Titan X and 980 Ti prices.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558700/kg-msi-teams-up-with-corsair-for-gtx-980-ti-watercooled-edition
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/anton-shilov/nvidia-is-considering-a-price-cut-of-high-end-graphics-cards/
> 
> Imagine this:
> 
> MSI Lightning PCB mated to custom Corsair HG10 with an attractive shroud.....in conjunction with a price-cut.....for $650.
> Apologies, I'll try to list a few definitions below:
> 
> "Primary": Primary GPU.
> 
> TDP: Top Down Power, amount of power the CPU/ GPU uses.
> 
> W: Watts
> 
> C: Celsius
> 
> VRM: Voltage Regulation Module
> 
> MOSFET: Metal Oxide Semiconductor Field Effect Transistor
> 
> More:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/974013/explanation-so-what-is-vrm-and-vram
> 
> http://www.pcmag.com/encyclopedia/term/47244/mosfet
> 
> The above area is to the right of the GPU core in the images I included in my last post, and gets extremely hot without the aid of the VRM cooling mid-plate and an AIO (All In One cooler, basically a radiator with tubing and a copper base-plate on the end of it, like this: http://www.evga.com/products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-H980-B1).
> 
> The mid-plate I'm referring to is a flat piece of aluminum that sits between the PCB (Printed Reference Board) and the graphic card's cooling fin array, its the black thing I have the copper heat-sinks attached to in the pic I provided in my last post.
> 
> "Core": i.e."1254 Core", I am referring to the clock-speed or frequency of the GPU core, separate from memory frequency.
> 
> Corsair H55: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181029&cm_re=corsiar_h55-_-35-181-029-_-Product
> 
> NZXT Kraken G10: http://www.amazon.com/NZXT-Technologies-Bracket-Cooling-RL-KRG10-W1/dp/B00ITTFNW4/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1435260106&sr=8-1&keywords=kraken+g10&pebp=1435260110993&perid=0V7A2RA97HSNCWNSESY2
> 
> "Skyn3t vbios": A custom vbios (Video Basic Input Ouput System), which regulates, determines the behavior of all of a graphic cards various components (GPU core, memory, power draw, voltage, throttling, etc.) in concert. This primary difference between this vbios and the default vbios is that you can increase the voltage and power draw, which is required if you intend to overclock. With this comes increased temperatures, hence using this vbios is ill-advised unless youre on hybrid or liquid cooling or have a solid non-reference cooler (such as Gigabytes G1 Gaming).
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1438886/official-nvidia-gtx-780-ti-owners-club
> 
> "Load Temp.": Load temperature, how hot a component gets under full load / usage.
> 
> "Reference Cooler": Nvidia's heat-sink design with integrated single fan that pushes the heat out of the back of the GPU (out of the PCIe bracket area on the back of the PC). "Non-Reference" coolers simply expel their heat directly out of the sides of the cards, into a case, which becomes a problem when you have a pair of powerful graphic cards in anything but an open test bench.
> 
> Test bench: http://www.thinkcomputers.org/highspeed-pc-top-deck-tech-station-review/
> 
> Hope the above helps.


+ rep









edit: last post in that thread is mine lol and the article doesn't say anything I want my rep back xD


----------



## vulcan78

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> + rep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: last post in that thread is mine lol and the article doesn't say anything I want my rep back xD


Thanks for the rep! Right back at you friend.


----------



## Dotachin

It was a joke lol but thanks.

To mods: I really didn't mean this to happen you can take it away if you want T_T


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Anyone know if any backplate will fit on the reference cooler? Would it be worth it?


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpluscubed*
> 
> Anyone else running SLi setup with Sheyster's 1.281v bios? First card refuses to lower the voltage when idle.


Seems to run fine here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Anyone know if any backplate will fit on the reference cooler? Would it be worth it?


Not worth it for me, there are no memory chips on the back.
Then again I have an inverted case.


----------



## hpluscubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Seems to run fine here.


Are your cards running at stated volts? Because mine went to 1.274 only. Also what vendor if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## pphx459

Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hpluscubed*
> 
> Are your cards running at stated volts? Because mine went to 1.274 only. Also what vendor if you don't mind me asking?


actually they run at 1.274 as well. The cards are Nvidia brand.

Are you using precision x, make sure Kboost is not enabled.

I use afterburner and precision x and both seem to lower voltages when idle.


----------



## hpluscubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Yes
> actually they run at 1.274 as well. The cards are Nvidia brand.
> 
> Are you using precision x, make sure Kboost is not enabled.
> 
> I use afterburner and precision x and both seem to lower voltages when idle.


I meant if they are Asus, EVGA, GB, etc







.

I use mainly Afterburner. Voltage control is disabled in this bios anyway so I didn't change that. I re-flashed back to original, cards were behaving weirdly (stuttery alt-tab, alt-enter for instance).
Thinking about modifying my original bios to increase the voltage, but keeping the control.


----------



## Cookybiscuit

I get my MSI Gaming 980Ti tomorrow


----------



## pphx459

Nvidia brand, bought them straight from Nvidia









Idk, I haven't had any of those issues with the latest drivers and the modded bios. I mean since these cards are reference, I wouldn't think vendor mattered?


----------



## Attomsk

So it looks like Nvidia may have a fix for the random display driver crashing that people have been experiencing. Apparently they are testing it:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/613862208431194112


----------



## hpluscubed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Nvidia brand, bought them straight from Nvidia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idk, I haven't had any of those issues with the latest drivers and the modded bios. I mean since these cards are reference, I wouldn't think vendor mattered?


I see







. Well EVGA SC cards are reference but they have slightly changed bios.

Thanks anyway


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> I get my MSI Gaming 980Ti tomorrow


Let us know your thoughts once it arrives. I'm tossing between MSI and G1 Gaming.


----------



## NoDoz

It has arrived. Set it to 1500mhz not adjusting anything and it's benchmarking heaven/3dmark just fine. My 2nd one will be here Monday.


----------



## Desolutional

NoDoz, you SLIing these G1s on air?


----------



## ahmed307731

[/URL]

My twin Evga 980ti sc+ ACX+ backplated babies are in!

Witcher 3 @ 4K with almost all settings @ ultra solid 60FPS on my new 78 " curved 4k TV

Going to revisit Dragon Age as well! Also tested on my 1440p / 144hertz Asus Gsync monitor !

Now ! To explain all this to the banks !!

Good bye my beautiful 780 SC's , to the legacy living room rig you go!


----------



## NoDoz

Just ran FS Ultra for the first time with the new G1. 1528mhz, memory at 7700. Didnt get above 60 C. ASIC is 78.7%


----------



## Colek1

Alright. I am running 980Ti-SC-425 BIOS and having no issues with drivers or games freezing.

Although when I tried firstly 980Ti-SC-MaxAir, games would freeze and GPU would reset (could hear the fan going back to 0%, when I have it set at MSI to 100%). Motivman's BIOS would give me drivers crashes every once in a while, so it was no good for me.



When I try to overclock it at MSI by only adding Core or Memory - even just +10 gives crash/freeze. My ASIC 60.8% so I guess it's kinda poor.

Running EVGA GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked on reference cooling.

Here's MSI Afterburner screen when running GTA V maxed out - getting 50-60 FPS


----------



## LancerVI

May I join the club please?


----------



## Marc79

yeah just type in the info on the front page it asks and you're in


----------



## DamselinDistres

Just picked up a ref 980ti MSI flashed a few custom bios from here but in the process i lost my bios save (foolish me i know!). Does anyone have a ref MSI bios?
On the stock bios i was able to get 4663 in valley benchmark on ultra (my ASIC is 86.2%)
Thank you!


----------



## FTWRoguE

So I got my 980ti in the mail, I'm upgrading from a 680, which is my first card I bought. Will I need to remove my drivers before installing the 980ti?


----------



## Recognition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> It has arrived. Set it to 1500mhz not adjusting anything and it's benchmarking heaven/3dmark just fine. My 2nd one will be here Monday.


How loud is the card at full load and idle? And does it produce any coil whine at all, at any load?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FTWRoguE*
> 
> So I got my 980ti in the mail, I'm upgrading from a 680, which is my first card I bought. Will I need to remove my drivers before installing the 980ti?


I would.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recognition*
> 
> How loud is the card at full load and idle? And does it produce any coil whine at all, at any load?


I have ZERO coil whine. I just got done gaming for about 3 hours and the card max temp was 51 C with a fan speed at 60%. Its really quiet for me, I cannot hear it at all.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Oh god the AGONY. So I can't get anything else other than the DVI port to work with my 1440p ASUS. I tried them on my old 1080p ASUS and they all worked fine. I formatted Windows in anticipation of getting this card and I installed all the motherboard drivers and then the Nvidia drivers. I started going through the many Windows updates after. While installing the big update after the SP1 update my screen goes black and I have to restart the computer. Then I have to system restore. I'm now in the process of reformatting Windows AGAIN and I'm going to do all the system updates before installing the Nvidia drivers. What the hell is going on here? I did play some of the Witcher 3 on my 1440p and it was life changing. I did not know a game could be that smooth. But come on man... I'm losing my mind over here. Any ideas what's going on? This is so ridiculous. Nothing can ever be simple!!!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Just ran FS Ultra for the first time with the new G1. 1528mhz, memory at 7700. Didnt get above 60 C. ASIC is 78.7%


Nice.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I have ZERO coil whine. I just got done gaming for about 3 hours and the card max temp was 51 C with a fan speed at 60%. Its really quiet for me, I cannot hear it at all.


Which games? And were you using the clocks that you benched at?


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Nice.
> Which games? And were you using the clocks that you benched at?


Yeah I am gaming at my clocks that I posted as well as benching. I just was playing heroes of the storm,dayz, and dota 2 so far. It's rock solid so far.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> stable oc on my zotac playing the witcher 3 for 45 min.
> 
> 1535 mhz core and 1850 mem 1.25v
> 
> Myabe i could push the memory but will not get any additional fps so not worthed .


Is it a Zotac reference or custom?


----------



## jdstock76

Preliminary testing shows loss of performance in synthetic benchmarks. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Yeah I am gaming at my clocks that I posted as well as benching. I just was playing heroes of the storm,dayz, and dota 2 so far. It's rock solid so far.


Awesome.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I have ZERO coil whine. I just got done gaming for about 3 hours and the card max temp was 51 C with a fan speed at 60%. Its really quiet for me, I cannot hear it at all.


51 under load, what the hell? What kind of cooling setup are you running? That's significantly lower than most people are reporting.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Oh god the AGONY. So I can't get anything else other than the DVI port to work with my 1440p ASUS. I tried them on my old 1080p ASUS and they all worked fine. I formatted Windows in anticipation of getting this card and I installed all the motherboard drivers and then the Nvidia drivers. I started going through the many Windows updates after. While installing the big update after the SP1 update my screen goes black and I have to restart the computer. Then I have to system restore. I'm now in the process of reformatting Windows AGAIN and I'm going to do all the system updates before installing the Nvidia drivers. What the hell is going on here? I did play some of the Witcher 3 on my 1440p and it was life changing. I did not know a game could be that smooth. But come on man... I'm losing my mind over here. Any ideas what's going on? This is so ridiculous. Nothing can ever be simple!!!


Do a fresh install using Sean's Windows 7 Install & Optimization Guide for SSDs & HDDs


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> 51 under load, what the hell? What kind of cooling setup are you running? That's significantly lower than most people are reporting.


Maybe just a aggressive fan profile? Not sure. I just ran Heaven 4.0. It gets up up 62 on that. But normal gaming it stays lower.


----------



## NoDoz

And here valley extreme HD. Gets up to 61 C


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Well here I am... the stupidest human on earth. I just spent hours doing Windows updates only to realize that my Nvidia drivers wouldn't install. I formatted to a 32 bit operating system. Well looks like I'm getting no sleep for work tomorrow. Try #3 here we come! I want to destroy everything right now. Beyond frustrated.


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys just wondering what should be the highest clocks and memory clocks I should be able to achieve with a EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid without adjusting voltage.


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> And here valley extreme HD. Gets up to 61 C


Thats an awesome G1 you are running, great ASIC on that one. I have a 73.5 myself and can hit 1501/8200 stable. Hitting 64C max on the Unigen benchmarks myself on my G1.

These G1s with ASICs above 75% are awesome as far as I can see. Glad I opted for it instead of EVGA like I usually do.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Well here I am... the stupidest human on earth. I just spent hours doing Windows updates only to realize that my Nvidia drivers wouldn't install. I formatted to a 32 bit operating system. Well looks like I'm getting no sleep for work tomorrow. Try #3 here we come! I want to destroy everything right now. Beyond frustrated.


oh man, sucks, but at least you figured out why it wouldn't install.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys just wondering what should be the highest clocks and memory clocks I should be able to achieve with a EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid without adjusting voltage.


It really depends on the quality of the card (silicon) you get. It should do at the least 1400MHz with no voltage, post your ASIC quality. My reference one does 1485MHz (game) and 1500-1510MHz/8000MHz memory (3DMark) at stock voltage.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> Thats an awesome G1 you are running, great ASIC on that one. I have a 73.5 myself and can hit 1501/8200 stable. Hitting 64C max on the Unigen benchmarks myself on my G1.
> 
> These G1s with ASICs above 75% are awesome as far as I can see. Glad I opted for it instead of EVGA like I usually do.


Thanks! Yeah Im really impressed how powerful a single 980ti is. Ready for Monday to get here to get my other one. Hopefully it runs as well as this one.


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Is it a Zotac reference or custom?


PMed him and asked. It's a reference.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> It really depends on the quality of the card (silicon) you get. It should do at the least 1400MHz with no voltage, post your ASIC quality. My reference one does 1485MHz (game) and 1500-1510MHz/8000MHz memory (3DMark) at stock voltage.


I havent got the card yet, it should be here in 2-3 weeks. Instead of buying the 980 Ti hybrids a few weeks ago when they were available I waited for the Fury X, what a waste of time that was. Fury X is crap compared to the 980 Ti.

Anyways now I have to wait for my Hybrids to arrive.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> 51 under load, what the hell? What kind of cooling setup are you running? That's significantly lower than most people are reporting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Maybe just a aggressive fan profile? Not sure. I just ran Heaven 4.0. It gets up up 62 on that. But normal gaming it stays lower.


Yeah if youre using a 980 Ti to push 1080p at 60Hz with games that are a few years old (Dead Space 2, Mass effect 3 etc.) then youre only going to see maybe 25% load on the card and hence 50C temps. after hours of gaming.

But yeah, those are some good temps in Heaven considering the card was seeing 100% load.


----------



## funfordcobra

I'm happy to report my 980ti cards are rock solid. I've been punishing them nonstop. I'm leaving them all stock. No coil whine or crashes. I've got them up to 1450mhz, but I won't overclock unless I'm benching.

My 980s were very solid cards too. Real contenders for the 980tis, but they were cherry picked and would do 1550 on air. Also, I went through 12 evga 980s and 6 Asus and all had the exact same very loud coil whine even at 60fps. 980tis do not. That in itself was worth the upgrade.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I have ZERO coil whine. I just got done gaming for about 3 hours and the card max temp was 51 C with a fan speed at 60%. Its really quiet for me, I cannot hear it at all.


G1 stock cooling and 51C?
It sounds unbelievable!
What is your GPU usage during the game?

UPDATE:
I have read next posts.
Ouch, 86% fan sounds like jet engine. How can your ears survive this noise?


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> G1 stock cooling and 51C?
> It sounds unbelievable!
> What is your GPU usage during the game?
> 
> UPDATE:
> I have read next posts.
> Ouch, 86% fan sounds like jet engine. How can your ears survive this noise?


Well, I have 2 G1s and for me, even 75% is basically gaming in a machine shop. It's unbearable. I have AKG K 702 headphones, which do not have particularly good insulation properties. Also, my cards have significant coil whine. The high pitch drives me crazy, because I can hear it over anything in the game. It's quite loud too, I can still hear it even at 75% fan speed. And during the credits screen in haven/valley, it sounds like a swine before slaughter. I'm going to try to have them replaced for MSI 6Gs. I naively hope that paying a 50 euro premium over the G1 will get me a perfectly quiet card.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Well, I have 2 G1s and for me, even 75% is basically gaming in a machine shop. It's unbearable. I have AKG K 702 headphones, which do not have particularly good insulation properties. Also, my cards have significant coil whine. The high pitch drives me crazy, because I can hear it over anything in the game. It's quite loud too, I can still hear it even at 75% fan speed. And during the credits screen in haven/valley, it sounds like a swine before slaughter. I'm going to try to have them replaced for MSI 6Gs. I naively hope that paying a 50 euro premium over the G1 will get me a perfectly quiet card.


I'm in the exact same boat. My previous Gigabyte GTX 970 SLI was not loud at all when heavily overclocked but the 980 Ti goes to this annoying high pitched whine whenever the fans go over 50%. I don't know if that's just the way the fans are or if the first batch of these cards is just bad. I'm even considering getting the EVGA Hybrid hoping it would be quiet even if it doesn't overclock quite as well.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> I'm in the exact same boat. My previous Gigabyte GTX 970 SLI was not loud at all when heavily overclocked but the 980 Ti goes to this annoying high pitched whine whenever the fans go over 50%. I don't know if that's just the way the fans are or if the first batch of these cards is just bad. I'm even considering getting the EVGA Hybrid hoping it would be quiet even if it doesn't overclock quite as well.


The whine is not necessarily caused by the fans, it's the inductors or other electrical components that cause the whine. For me, the loudness and pitch is directly proportional to the FPS pushed out by the cards. I'm still waiting for my 144hz monitor, so I game at 60 fps still, but in framerate uncapped benchmarks reaching 130+ fps, the coil whine is unacceptable for me. I am also going for a full water cooling loop, so the fan loudness is not much of a factor for me, as much as the coil whine, which will not go away by swapping the cooler for a water block.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> G1 stock cooling and 51C?
> It sounds unbelievable!
> What is your GPU usage during the game?
> 
> UPDATE:
> I have read next posts.
> Ouch, 86% fan sounds like jet engine. How can your ears survive this noise?


A jet engine? Its hardly noticeable for me and playing normal games, not benchmarking, the fans dont kick up that high.


----------



## mus1mus

Quick and Dirrty run.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5215626

This being a reference card is a good thang isn't it?


----------



## helios123

hi i followed the instructions on page 1 to flash the bios, but just so i know for future reference how do i flash the original bios in case i need to warranty/sell the card?


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> hi i followed the instructions on page 1 to flash the bios, but just so i know for future reference how do i flash the original bios in case i need to warranty/sell the card?


You should have backed up the original bios I guess. I know that's not helpful at all, try finding a stock bios somewhere in this thread, someone may have posted one for your particular card.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> The whine is not necessarily caused by the fans, it's the inductors or other electrical components that cause the whine. For me, the loudness and pitch is directly proportional to the FPS pushed out by the cards.


No in my case it's definitely not coil whine. It changes simply by using Afterburner to alter the fan speed on the desktop so definitely fan-based. As the RPM gets high enough the GPU fans start emitting a high pitched whine. Haven't been able to trace it to a particular fan either.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Okay, my two EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked have just arrived. They are under water, EK blocks.
They are running quite well at the moment. I have installed all needed Nvidia tools, read guides etc - have to note that I am new to Team Green







Had AMD cards before.

I am searching for possibilities to OC my cards. I have googled a lot, read tests and posts, etc, found also this thread during this search.

Now I am asking myself the question what is possible with OC, what I have to do, wich steps, etc.
I never done something with a custom BIOS, don't know if it would help me or hurt me. (I have respect of doing that)

I think I don't have to care about temperatures though, got a MO-RA3 in my watercooling loop, so should be enough for even two overclocked 980 Ti's








I have a 1050W power supply (this one), so when you are talking about 450W power target in the custom BIOS, isn't that too much for my power supply, or does it work..?

I need some basic guiding, I guess :-/
Hope someone can help me here.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> No in my case it's definitely not coil whine. It changes simply by using Afterburner to alter the fan speed on the desktop so definitely fan-based. As the RPM gets high enough the GPU fans start emitting a high pitched whine. Haven't been able to trace it to a particular fan either.


Very strange. I had a problem with the fan hitting a not fully tightened screw underneath it. But that was a distinct clicking noise. I had to tighten it carefully, because it was drilled into a frail piece of plastic, that was part of the fan housing and I was worried about breaking it.

Could be the fan blades hitting the fan wires. They are kinda stuffed all over the place. I could see that making a high pitched noise. Try moving the fan cables around maybe?


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Okay, my two EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked have just arrived. They are under water, EK blocks.
> They are running quite well at the moment. I have installed all needed Nvidia tools, read guides etc - have to note that I am new to Team Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had AMD cards before.
> 
> I am searching for possibilities to OC my cards. I have googled a lot, read tests and posts, etc, found also this thread during this search.
> 
> Now I am asking myself the question what is possible with OC, what I have to do, wich steps, etc.
> I never done something with a custom BIOS, don't know if it would help me or hurt me. (I have respect of doing that)
> 
> I think I don't have to care about temperatures though, got a MO-RA3 in my watercooling loop, so should be enough for even two overclocked 980 Ti's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 1050W power supply (this one), so when you are talking about 450W power target in the custom BIOS, isn't that too much for my power supply, or does it work..?
> 
> I need some basic guiding, I guess :-/
> Hope someone can help me here.


My corsair link says, that maximum draw from the system was 776 watts during peak and +150 core clock for 1520mhz. That's for 2 Gigabyte G1s


----------



## helios123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> You should have backed up the original bios I guess. I know that's not helpful at all, try finding a stock bios somewhere in this thread, someone may have posted one for your particular card.


is there any way to download the stock bios or any suitable bios ?


----------



## bmgjet

Just got my EVGA SC 980ti since furyX was a bit of a let down and given it a basic overclock. So far impressed with it over my old 7970 cf and 290 cf setup.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=m9s9y
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9980863





If im understanding GPUZ sesnors properly im getting limited by power limit which max I can set to is 110%.
I can set higher clock speeds but 3DMark 11 score doesnt increase and boot clock drops down slightly from 1479 to 1424.
Still just have reference cooler on it but its staying under 60C since turned fan to come on 100% at 50C.
Will just settle with this speed until I get bracket to mount my AIO cooler that I was running on my old CF setup.


----------



## rhadoo04

@bmgjet: how is the 980ti compared to your 7970? I also have a 7970 dcu2top and wondering if its time to upgrade to a quieter msi gaming 980ti

From reviews it seems the 980ti gets twice the fps the 7970 does. Is it true on your end?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Ok so I updated the new install of 64 bit Windows and just installed the Nvidia drivers, restarted, and I get a black screen. WHAT IS GOING ON???? I'm actually starting to regret buying this. I was in game playing with it on my previous install of Windows yesterday. It worked fine. I'm losing my mind here. Nothing can ever be simple.


----------



## hemon

Hi,

if you have the EVGA 980 TI ACX 2.0 can you tell me please how loud is the card at an aceptable temperature (with modbios/overclock)?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhadoo04*
> 
> @bmgjet: how is the 980ti compared to your 7970? I also have a 7970 dcu2top and wondering if its time to upgrade to a quieter msi gaming 980ti
> 
> From reviews it seems the 980ti gets twice the fps the 7970 does. Is it true on your end?


I had 7970 CF that were overclocked. So doesnt really compare to 1 card.
But for comparisons sake

Would average around 120fps on BFHL compared to the now 140.

980ti OC
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9980863

7970 CF
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8289200

3D Mark xtreme
7970
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4487544

980ti
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5216478

Cant compare noise since 7970s were under water and 980ti isnt yet. Stock cooler is very loud to keep it around 60C.


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Got the MSI 6G an hour ago











Seems happy running at around 1480-1500 on stock voltage, but I'll have to play with it. Is it still safe to just run the voltage slider all the way up to 87+ in MSI Afterburner like it was on Kepler? Also noticed you seem to be able to dial the core clock in increments of 1 now instead of 13 which is nice. Still does that annoying thing though where it decreases your core clock at 80C, is there a way to stop this? As obviously it means it'll clock too high when under 80C and be unstable.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Got the MSI 6G an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems happy running at around 1480-1500 on stock voltage, but I'll have to play with it. Is it still safe to just run the voltage slider all the way up to 87+ in MSI Afterburner like it was on Kepler? Also noticed you seem to be able to dial the core clock in increments of 1 now instead of 13 which is nice. Still does that annoying thing though where it decreases your core clock at 80C, is there a way to stop this? As obviously it means it'll clock too high when under 80C and be unstable.


Voltage should be no problem. Custom bioses can run it up to 1.28 and I doubt it would hurt the card much. Especially the MSI, since it's supposed to have "durable" components, but that might be just marketing. Though do not mistake offset for absolute value. I do not know, at which voltages this card operates. Though 1.28 is the limit imposed by the voltage controller on the ref cards. I doubt this has a different controller, though it's possible. It may be possible to increase the voltage even further with a pencil mod, which is essentially running a graphite path through one of the resistor to lower the resistance.

The clock increments are always 13.5 for maxwell. Afterburner doesn't always show true clock. I found GPU-Z more reliable.

The 80C temperature throttling is the "temperature target". In afterburner it's hidden in that little arrow next to the power target.

Also, do you have any coil whine on this card, as in, when you are very close to the card, any coil whine at all?


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Got the MSI 6G an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems happy running at around 1480-1500 on stock voltage, but I'll have to play with it. Is it still safe to just run the voltage slider all the way up to 87+ in MSI Afterburner like it was on Kepler? Also noticed you seem to be able to dial the core clock in increments of 1 now instead of 13 which is nice. Still does that annoying thing though where it decreases your core clock at 80C, is there a way to stop this? As obviously it means it'll clock too high when under 80C and be unstable.


So how loud is the card at those clocks? What kind of RPM are you getting on the fans?


----------



## Someone09

Ordered an EVGA Superclocked+ ACX 2.0 this morning. Can´t wait.


----------



## smushroomed

Do you think I'll be okay with a evga 850 gold rated psu with gigabyte 980ti g1's with an i5 4670k oc'd to 4.4?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhadoo04*
> 
> @bmgjet: how is the 980ti compared to your 7970? I also have a 7970 dcu2top and wondering if its time to upgrade to a quieter msi gaming 980ti
> 
> From reviews it seems the 980ti gets twice the fps the 7970 does. Is it true on your end?


You can compare a single 980ti to the crossfired 290s. With the 290s slightly ahead. On Firestrike at least.

Here are my runs on the FX.

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/1856/1033/14399?minScore=12800&cpuName=AMD FX-8370&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti

And Bilko's best for comparison.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/1805629

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> I had 7970 CF that were overclocked. So doesnt really compare to 1 card.
> But for comparisons sake
> 
> Would average around 120fps on BFHL compared to the now 140.
> 
> 980ti OC
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9980863
> 
> 7970 CF
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/8289200
> 
> 3D Mark xtreme
> 7970
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4487544
> 
> 980ti
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5216478
> 
> Cant compare noise since 7970s were under water and 980ti isnt yet. Stock cooler is very loud to keep it around 60C.


Your runs are on FS Extreme?


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Voltage should be no problem. Custom bioses can run it up to 1.28 and I doubt it would hurt the card much. Especially the MSI, since it's supposed to have "durable" components, but that might be just marketing. Though do not mistake offset for absolute value. I do not know, at which voltages this card operates. Though 1.28 is the limit imposed by the voltage controller on the ref cards. I doubt this has a different controller, though it's possible. It may be possible to increase the voltage even further with a pencil mod, which is essentially running a graphite path through one of the resistor to lower the resistance.
> 
> The clock increments are always 13.5 for maxwell. Afterburner doesn't always show true clock. I found GPU-Z more reliable.
> 
> The 80C temperature throttling is the "temperature target". In afterburner it's hidden in that little arrow next to the power target.
> 
> Also, do you have any coil whine on this card, as in, when you are very close to the card, any coil whine at all?


Thanks for the info.

I'll have to look into the clock increments then, got excited there for nothing. MSI Afterburner overlay (assuming its correct) says it runs at 1.237v initially, then it hits 65C and goes down to 1.218v, then at 75C 1.193v, or atleast thats what it seems to do, and the clocks come down each time too. Pretty annoying since the clock can start at like 1550 and end up 40 lower for no reason, but I suppose thats just how it is with Nvidia. Also I have the temperature limit at 91C, and the power limit at 109% and them 'unlinked', but it still happens, my 780 was the same. Will using 'Force Voltage' in MSI Afterburner help me at all?

About coil whine, it has the same type of noise all my Nvidia cards have made. They just make a really fast clicking noise, not a typical 'whine'. It's never really bothered me so I just ignore it, where-as I've RMA'd AMD cards in the past that properly 'whined'. Maybe I just have ****ty luck with coil whine, or maybe Nvidia cards just all sound like chainsaws, who knows, but it seems alot of G1 owners are complaining about coil whine, I wonder which kind it is.

At the clocks its at I've got it around 65% to keep it in the low to mid 80C region, its not silent but its a million times quieter than the reference 780 I had. Pretty happy so far.


----------



## mus1mus

Nope. As soon as you hit power target limits the card will throttle down.

Not even force voltage can fix that. You will need a custom bios to keep fooling the driver that you are running below the power targets.


----------



## helios123

hi i flashed the bios using the watercooling bios on first page which says the core voltage is at 1281mv but for some reason when i open msi afterburner it only goes up to 1.274v is there anyway to confirm the flash worked?


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahmed307731*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


so freshhhh. ACX nicest card out there bruhhhsssssss.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'll have to look into the clock increments then, got excited there for nothing. MSI Afterburner overlay (assuming its correct) says it runs at 1.237v initially, then it hits 65C and goes down to 1.218v, then at 75C 1.193v, or atleast thats what it seems to do, and the clocks come down each time too. Pretty annoying since the clock can start at like 1550 and end up 40 lower for no reason, but I suppose thats just how it is with Nvidia. Also I have the temperature limit at 91C, and the power limit at 109% and them 'unlinked', but it still happens, my 780 was the same. Will using 'Force Voltage' in MSI Afterburner help me at all?
> 
> About coil whine, it has the same type of noise all my Nvidia cards have made. They just make a really fast clicking noise, not a typical 'whine'. It's never really bothered me so I just ignore it, where-as I've RMA'd AMD cards in the past that properly 'whined'. Maybe I just have ****ty luck with coil whine, or maybe Nvidia cards just all sound like chainsaws, who knows, but it seems alot of G1 owners are complaining about coil whine, I wonder which kind it is.
> 
> At the clocks its at I've got it around 65% to keep it in the low to mid 80C region, its not silent but its a million times quieter than the reference 780 I had. Pretty happy so far.


"Force Voltage", as far as I know, forces highest voltage allowed by the bios, and does not downvolt. It should help, if you are experiencing crashes because of rapid switching between boost states, and subsequent voltage changes. You can try it. Also, Precision-X has function called K-Boost, which should force highest boost clocks and voltages at all times, even in idle mode. Though installation of Precision has always messed up my fonts, so I steer clear of it.

Interesting behavior with those voltages you mentioned though. I have no idea why it would behave like that, at arbitrary temps it would seem. I suppose one way to fix that is to edit the bios. Also, 1550 is very high indeed. I wonder how the stock bios looks like on this card.

As for the coil whine, it's really hard to demonstrate it, since most cameras are unable to capture it due to it's high frequency. I tried it on my Iphone, and the mic would not record it. For me, the coil whine is loudest when exiting haven benchmark. It's unmistakable then, and very loud to the point you will wonder if somethings wrong with the card.

Also, don't get me wrong, afterburner is a very good program, but sometimes it is off by a few mhz. If you need precise readings, always corroborate with other programs.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> hi i flashed the bios using the watercooling bios on first page which says the core voltage is at 1281mv but for some reason when i open msi afterburner it only goes up to 1.274v is there anyway to confirm the flash worked?


Yes, the 1.274 is hard limit imposed by the voltage controller on the board. Can't go higher than that without hard mods or pencil mods.


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nope. As soon as you hit power target limits the card will throttle down.
> 
> Not even force voltage can fix that. You will need a custom bios to keep fooling the driver that you are running below the power targets.


Pretty annoying but I'm not going to start crying over 50Mhz, I don't think I'll risk flashing it. Thanks for the info.



Seems about right or no? This is at 1500/7300, but I'm not sure if it's stable at that yet. Though, it may not even be a good idea to go that high unless I'm benching, my wall meter is saying I'm pulling 460W in Project Cars, and I've only got a 520W PSU


----------



## ranxzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Do you think I'll be okay with a evga 850 gold rated psu with gigabyte 980ti g1's with an i5 4670k oc'd to 4.4?


They should be able to run on a quality PSU like that. I would be more comfortable with a 1000w PSU for 980Ti SLI.


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranxzy*
> 
> They should be able to run on a quality PSU like that. I would be more comfortable with a 1000w PSU for 980Ti SLI.


Oops I don't know if it's clear that I'm going to be running sli

What would happen if my system was "starved" for more power? I guess I could un-oc the i5 until I get a better psu


----------



## Marc79

If you stay stock voltage you'll be fine. If you plan on putting it under water with voltage or custom bios and even more voltage, I'd get at least a 1000W. The power supply will simply shut down the computer once it hits its limit.

If you were running hightly overclocked intel 6 or even 8 core, I would tell you to grab at least a 1000W right off the bat. I ran 2 x Titan X's (stock volts) with i7 quad, off my 860W, it was fine, with some headroom left.


----------



## sulth

Does anyone have any experience with the Inno3D iChill series? I can get the iChill x3 ultra for €775 or the iChill x4 ultra for €789. Is it worth it to get the x4?

This is the cheapest non-reference card I can find. I could also get a reference for €710, the MSI 6G for €800 or the Gigabyte G1 is €820.

What version would you recommend? Lastly, do you think it's worth waiting for the rumoured price drop?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> I have ZERO coil whine. I just got done gaming for about 3 hours and the card max temp was 51 C with a fan speed at 60%. Its really quiet for me, I cannot hear it at all.


NIce temps, man. I was expecting more like 70°C with a GM200 chip. Is 7700Mhz the max you could reach on the memory?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> Do you think I'll be okay with a evga 850 gold rated psu with gigabyte 980ti g1's with an i5 4670k oc'd to 4.4?


Based on the power draw of a post back a page, I'd say it's not a safe thing to do. It might be OK if nothing was overclocked and you didn't stress your system regularly, but honestly I wouldn't take the risk.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'll have to look into the clock increments then, got excited there for nothing. MSI Afterburner overlay (assuming its correct) says it runs at 1.237v initially, then it hits 65C and goes down to 1.218v, then at 75C 1.193v, or atleast thats what it seems to do, and the clocks come down each time too. Pretty annoying since the clock can start at like 1550 and end up 40 lower for no reason, but I suppose thats just how it is with Nvidia. Also I have the temperature limit at 91C, and the power limit at 109% and them 'unlinked', but it still happens, my 780 was the same. Will using 'Force Voltage' in MSI Afterburner help me at all?
> 
> About coil whine, it has the same type of noise all my Nvidia cards have made. They just make a really fast clicking noise, not a typical 'whine'. It's never really bothered me so I just ignore it, where-as I've RMA'd AMD cards in the past that properly 'whined'. Maybe I just have ****ty luck with coil whine, or maybe Nvidia cards just all sound like chainsaws, who knows, but it seems alot of G1 owners are complaining about coil whine, I wonder which kind it is.
> 
> At the clocks its at I've got it around 65% to keep it in the low to mid 80C region, its not silent but its a million times quieter than the reference 780 I had. Pretty happy so far.


Yeah, that GPU Boost 2.0 throttling your core to maintain temperatures or hit a specific power target. The way to resolve this is to increase temperature target and TDP, and possibly the voltage table so that the voltages remain consistent under various loads. This has to be done within the BIOS. Check the OP if you want to read a little more about that. I personally had to do it with my G1 970, but I was only throttling by 13Mhz every now and again due to voltage irregularities. Once I stabilised them I was consistently hitting the same frequency. My scores only went up by a tiny amount, though. Throttling by 13Mhz doesn't affect things that much, but 40Mhz would.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulth*
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the Inno3D iChill series? I can get the iChill x3 ultra for €775 or the iChill x4 ultra for €789. Is it worth it to get the x4?
> 
> This is the cheapest non-reference card I can find. I could also get a reference for €710, the MSI 6G for €800 or the Gigabyte G1 is €820.
> 
> What version would you recommend? Lastly, do you think it's worth waiting for the rumoured price drop?


Assuming you're in Europe, Hardware Versand and Mind Factory both have non-reference 980ti's listed at €690 or more. The G1 Gaming is ridiculously low at €710. That's over €160 less than if you bought it from overclockers.co.uk. I don't know if it's in stock, though, as I don't speak German.

http://www.hardwareversand.de/en/2273/6144+MB.search
http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+%28VGA%29/GeForce+GTX+fuer+Gaming/GTX+980+Ti.html


----------



## sulth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Assuming you're in Europe, Hardware Versand and Mind Factory both have non-reference 980ti's listed at €690 or more. The G1 Gaming is ridiculously low at €710. That's over €160 less than if you bought it from overclockers.co.uk. I don't know if it's in stock, though, as I don't speak German.
> 
> http://www.hardwareversand.de/en/2273/6144+MB.search
> http://www.mindfactory.de/Hardware/Grafikkarten+%28VGA%29/GeForce+GTX+fuer+Gaming/GTX+980+Ti.html


Thanks, but unfortunately all non-reference cards are out of stock at both these sites. The G1 is expected to come into stock at mindfactory.de the 10th of july, so that's still two full weeks away.

Google Chrome can translate entire sites for you automatically, btw


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sulth*
> 
> Thanks, but unfortunately all non-reference cards are out of stock at both these sites. The G1 is expected to come into stock at mindfactory.de the 10th of july, so that's still two full weeks away.
> 
> Google Chrome can translate entire sites for you automatically, btw


Oh, sorry. I Google translated the Mind Factory G1 980ti and it said 130 sold, which I thought meant 130 in stock. But Google isn't always accurate and translation may be off. In retrospect, 130 in stock does seem like a huge amount to have in stock for a brand-new card.









I'm still unsure which version I want so I don't mind the wait.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Okay, my two EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked have just arrived. They are under water, EK blocks.
> They are running quite well at the moment. I have installed all needed Nvidia tools, read guides etc - have to note that I am new to Team Green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had AMD cards before.
> 
> I am searching for possibilities to OC my cards. I have googled a lot, read tests and posts, etc, found also this thread during this search.
> 
> Now I am asking myself the question what is possible with OC, what I have to do, wich steps, etc.
> I never done something with a custom BIOS, don't know if it would help me or hurt me. (I have respect of doing that)
> 
> I think I don't have to care about temperatures though, got a MO-RA3 in my watercooling loop, so should be enough for even two overclocked 980 Ti's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 1050W power supply (this one), so when you are talking about 450W power target in the custom BIOS, isn't that too much for my power supply, or does it work..?
> 
> I need some basic guiding, I guess :-/
> Hope someone can help me here.


No overall cool help here?


----------



## scorpscarx

MSI Gaming 6g:

*Positives*:

I can't hear the fan even at %100 rpm, no vibrations on the cooler. At stock fan curve it's running 73c, and that is way below %100 rpm.

1350 out of the box, which is faster than a 1450 980 strix. That 1350 is with only 1.19 volts, haven't overclocked it yet but I have a good feeling.

8+2 phase count.

Really solidly put together little card, and it's pretty light.

*Things I wish were differrent but don't really care*:

Wish it had multiple bios switch.

No vrm temperature monitoring, but it has a huge sink on them, I'm sure they are cool enough with the fan running.

Need to find out if it has an I2c capable voltage controller.

I need to make a vbios with an increased power limit, capped at whatever msi considers %109 percent atm, haven't fully calculated how many watts it's pulling yet.


----------



## saeedkunna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> MSI Gaming 6g:
> 
> *Positives*:
> 
> I can't hear the fan even at %100 rpm, no vibrations on the cooler. At stock fan curve it's running 73c, and that is way below %100 rpm.
> 
> 1350 out of the box, which is faster than a 1450 980 strix. That 1350 is with only 1.19 volts, haven't overclocked it yet but I have a good feeling.
> 
> 8+2 phase count.
> 
> Really solidly put together little card, and it's pretty light.
> 
> *Things I wish were differrent but don't really care*:
> 
> Wish it had multiple bios switch.
> 
> No vrm temperature monitoring, but it has a huge sink on them, I'm sure they are cool enough with the fan running.
> 
> Need to find out if it has an I2c capable voltage controller.
> 
> I need to make a vbios with an increased power limit, capped at whatever msi considers %109 percent atm, haven't fully calculated how many watts it's pulling yet.


is there a waterblock that will fit this ?is this going to sli well with refrence model ?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> No overall cool help here?


Just download Afterburner or Prec x

Increase power limit percentage should go hand in hand with temp target.

increase by +13 each step

run firestrike

repeat until you crash. go down by 26 that is your limit.

Flash bios for more voltage in the OP of the thread.

thats it.


----------



## kael13

Decided I couldn't quite stomach the bright red on the MSI Gaming and put in an order for a Classified.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> MSI Gaming 6g:
> 
> *Positives*:
> 
> I can't hear the fan even at %100 rpm, no vibrations on the cooler. At stock fan curve it's running 73c, and that is way below %100 rpm.
> 
> 1350 out of the box, which is faster than a 1450 980 strix. That 1350 is with only 1.19 volts, haven't overclocked it yet but I have a good feeling.
> 
> 8+2 phase count.
> 
> Really solidly put together little card, and it's pretty light.
> 
> *Things I wish were differrent but don't really care*:
> 
> Wish it had multiple bios switch.
> 
> No vrm temperature monitoring, but it has a huge sink on them, I'm sure they are cool enough with the fan running.
> 
> Need to find out if it has an I2c capable voltage controller.
> 
> I need to make a vbios with an increased power limit, capped at whatever msi considers %109 percent atm, haven't fully calculated how many watts it's pulling yet.


Thanks for info. Any coil whine? Also, can you dump stock BIOS and upload it please?


----------



## b.walker36

My G1 should arrive tomorrow, can someone explain to me what coil whine is? Want to be able to accurately let you all know if I have it but I don't know what it is lol.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Increase power limit percentage should go hand in hand with temp target.


My cards are watercooled, so temp target doesn't matter really, right? Should I put it up to the highest then?
And should I increase the power limit slowly, or to the highest, and see how far the clock goes then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Flash bios for more voltage in the OP of the thread.


When I flash it, what do I need to do then? Overclocking with Precision X, but all stats, und up to what?

Thanks for your help


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Thanks for info. Any coil whine? Also, can you dump stock BIOS and upload it please?


My sample doesn't have any pcb noise at any load that I can hear. Maybe later today I'll backup the bios. I stuck my ear up about 6 inches from it.


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> My G1 should arrive tomorrow, can someone explain to me what coil whine is? Want to be able to accurately let you all know if I have it but I don't know what it is lol.


It kinda sounds like the noise a plastic bottle of carbonated beverage with slightly unfastened cap makes. You will most likely find it very annoying, since it usually has a very high pitch. Trust me, you'll know when you hear it.


----------



## Divvy

Anyone been running 1.28v on a reference PCB? Is it safe as long as temps are good?


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> NIce temps, man. I was expecting more like 70°C with a GM200 chip. Is 7700Mhz the max you could reach on the memory?


Nope, I just got it yesterday and that was when I was first playing with it. I have the memory at 8000mhz atm from benching this morning and its fine at that so far.


----------



## Nate7

Hi all,

So I have corsair 2520D with reference 980 Ti however I am tempted to to replace it with MSI GeForce GTX 980Ti 6G as I see they are about 10 FPS faster on average. So my question is can my case handle non reference card temp wise because I see lots of people recommending reference blower style cards instead, is there really that much of difference in case temperature?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> My cards are watercooled, so temp target doesn't matter really, right? Should I put it up to the highest then?
> And should I increase the power limit slowly, or to the highest, and see how far the clock goes then?
> When I flash it, what do I need to do then? Overclocking with Precision X, but all stats, und up to what?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Temperature target you can leave alone. You can increase the power target all the way to the top. It will increase temperatures and potentially draw more power, but that shouldn't be an issue. Sometimes instability can occur when there is too much power available, but I haven't actually seen it happen, I've just heard about it. I don't know how it works so that's as far as I can go with that point.

If you are flashing a safe BIOS, the card will most likely boost without an overclock to higher as you've removed many of the restrictions. You can then overclock more if you want using Precision or whatever else.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Nope, I just got it yesterday and that was when I was first playing with it. I have the memory at 8000mhz atm from benching this morning and its fine at that so far.


Sweet. I was worried the use of Hynix memory would hamper the memory overclocking like it did with the 970, but it appears it makes no difference this time. I've seen everything from 7800-8150Mhz with Hynix on the G1 Gaming so I don't think it makes much of a difference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> MSI Gaming 6g:
> 
> *Positives*:
> 
> I can't hear the fan even at %100 rpm, no vibrations on the cooler. At stock fan curve it's running 73c, and that is way below %100 rpm.
> 
> 1350 out of the box, which is faster than a 1450 980 strix. That 1350 is with only 1.19 volts, haven't overclocked it yet but I have a good feeling.
> 
> 8+2 phase count.
> 
> Really solidly put together little card, and it's pretty light.
> 
> *Things I wish were differrent but don't really care*:
> 
> Wish it had multiple bios switch.
> 
> No vrm temperature monitoring, but it has a huge sink on them, I'm sure they are cool enough with the fan running.
> 
> Need to find out if it has an I2c capable voltage controller.
> 
> I need to make a vbios with an increased power limit, capped at whatever msi considers %109 percent atm, haven't fully calculated how many watts it's pulling yet.


To be honest, as much as I'd absolutely love a second BIOS like the Classy, I shouldn't expect it on cards like the MSI Gaming, or even the G1 Gaming. I've never felt the need to monitor VRM temperatures. Well, more accurately, I've never owned a card that offered it so I don't know what I'm missing.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate7*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> So I have corsair 2520D with reference 980 Ti however I am tempted to to replace it with MSI GeForce GTX 980Ti 6G as I see they are about 10 FPS faster on average. So my question is can my case handle non reference card temp wise because I see lots of people recommending reference blower style cards instead, is there really that much of difference in case temperature?


If you have a good AIO CPU cooler exhausting hot air out, temperatures shouldn't be too bad.

What intakes do you have?


----------



## Nate7

I have stock fans that come with case, 140mm as intake in front and side fan 120mm at back, for CPU I'm using this cooler Noctua NH-L9i


----------



## othergamers

Gigabyte G1 980 Ti running sweet
Over 9000 boyz










MSI Afterburner settings:


----------



## Attomsk

So your
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Got the MSI 6G an hour ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems happy running at around 1480-1500 on stock voltage, but I'll have to play with it. Is it still safe to just run the voltage slider all the way up to 87+ in MSI Afterburner like it was on Kepler? Also noticed you seem to be able to dial the core clock in increments of 1 now instead of 13 which is nice. Still does that annoying thing though where it decreases your core clock at 80C, is there a way to stop this? As obviously it means it'll clock too high when under 80C and be unstable.


So your MSI 980 Ti hits 80c while gaming? I guess the 980 Ti's generate more heat than I thought.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Decided I couldn't quite stomach the bright red on the MSI Gaming and put in an order for a Classified.


where did you order a classy. it's not even listed on evga's site yet and I haven't heard anything about a release date.


----------



## designgears

@Rickles

With the newest version of nvflash you don't need to manually disable/enable the video card.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> So your
> So your MSI 980 Ti hits 80c while gaming? I guess the 980 Ti's generate more heat than I thought.


Yes they do, about 10c hotter than gm204 with the same air coolers.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> where did you order a classy. it's not even listed on evga's site yet and I haven't heard anything about a release date.


Pretty sure he's talking about a pre-order from some EU retailer.


----------



## Recognition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *othergamers*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 980 Ti running sweet
> Over 9000 boyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Afterburner settings:


How loud are the fans at load and does it produce coil whine?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

So I ordered an EK-FC nickel acetal water block from performance-pcs because it was the only EK acetal block in stock. Today my order updated saying waiting on pre-orders. Pretty aggravated that they sold it on me. Is there anywhere that has the acetal blocks in stock? I need one ASAP.


----------



## michaelius

How hard it it to just change maximum power target in bios ?

110% feels limiting something like 125% would be much better.


----------



## othergamers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recognition*
> 
> How loud are the fans at load and does it produce coil whine?


It doesn't coil whine and it only gets a little loud when on 100% usage.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *othergamers*
> 
> Gigabyte G1 980 Ti running sweet
> Over 9000 boyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI Afterburner settings:


WOOT


----------



## kcuestag

Well I am back to Nvidia. Just got rid of my 2x R9 290X and I am ordering a Gigabyte GTX980Ti Gaming G1 sometime during this weekend, should get it on tuesday.


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> where did you order a classy. it's not even listed on evga's site yet and I haven't heard anything about a release date.


https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-284-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Sorry for posting in the wrong section but I can't think of anywhere else to post this question. I just have a question on how I should ship a videocard I will be selling through ebay. No this isn't an advertisement for my card. I need to know how to carefully package the item as I do not have the original box. Do I just wrap it up good in bubble wrap and some styrofoam pellets in a box? Do I need to worry about static electricity with anything? I've never shipped computer parts before.


----------



## Marc79

Damn Europe got their hands on the Classified first ?









Extra 90 on the core than SC model, not bad. Out of the boxshould hit a bit over ~1400MHz.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *othergamers*
> 
> Over 9000 boyz


Welcome to the 9000 club!, very similar to my run yesterday 9097
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5215465


----------



## Marc79

With 2 cards you can break 9k on Ultra in 3DMark

I hit 9000 even (overall score in Ultra) with 2 x Titan X's before, but it didn't save the score.


----------



## Attomsk

NVidia hotfix driver just released, supposedly fixes TDR /display driver crashes that some users (including me) have been experiencing:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/849203/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-353-38/


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well I am back to Nvidia. Just got rid of my 2x R9 290X and I am ordering a Gigabyte GTX980Ti Gaming G1 sometime during this weekend, should get it on tuesday.


Get ready. Just came from 2x 7950s. This is my first Nvidia and I haven't seen such smooth gameplay EVER. 60 FPS on the Witcher 3 with everything maxed except shadows, 4x MSAA Hairworks, and a tweaked user.settings. This is on 1440p. I couldn't even get 30 FPS with my crossfire setup. Looking forward to getting my water block next week and see how far she can OC.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> With 2 cards you can break 9k on Ultra in 3DMark
> 
> I hit 9000 even (overall score in Ultra) with 2 x Titan X's before, but it didn't save the score.


Im getting a 2nd G1 monday. Cant wait to test these cards out in SLI. Newegg screwed me in taking forever to get the 2nd one here.


----------



## xfachx

So I am pulling the trigger on this card but I do have a question as to which model I should get.

I was hoping to stick with EVGA as I trust them since I have had positive experiences with them. But I just don't know which version to get. Is the SC version worth it if I was going to overclock and flash the BIOS from this thread anyway? The card is going to be watercooled pretty much within 2 weeks so I figure if I can save the extra bit of cash then why not?

Also, would any other vendors be worth looking into outside of EVGA?


----------



## Zepharus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So I am pulling the trigger on this card but I do have a question as to which model I should get.
> 
> I was hoping to stick with EVGA as I trust them since I have had positive experiences with them. But I just don't know which version to get. Is the SC version worth it if I was going to overclock and flash the BIOS from this thread anyway? The card is going to be watercooled pretty much within 2 weeks so I figure if I can save the extra bit of cash then why not?
> 
> Also, would any other vendors be worth looking into outside of EVGA?


Got to be honest with you if youre going to watercool it simply get the Zotac or Gigabyte ref card as they are the cheapest. I have one of each and they are excellent with zero coil whine and overclock well. zero need to waste money on anything else


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So I am pulling the trigger on this card but I do have a question as to which model I should get.
> 
> I was hoping to stick with EVGA as I trust them since I have had positive experiences with them. But I just don't know which version to get. Is the SC version worth it if I was going to overclock and flash the BIOS from this thread anyway? The card is going to be watercooled pretty much within 2 weeks so I figure if I can save the extra bit of cash then why not?
> 
> Also, would any other vendors be worth looking into outside of EVGA?


This probably doesn't answer your question but I am also about to pull the trigger on an EVGA SC. Thought about getting the ACX model but decided to stick with the blower. Sorry I can't answer your question about overclocking even more.

edit
nooooooo it's out of stock


----------



## Marc79

NCIX has like 15 in stock.

*EVGA SC06G-P4-4992-KR*


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zepharus*
> 
> Got to be honest with you if youre going to watercool it simply get the Zotac or Gigabyte ref card as they are the cheapest. I have one of each and they are excellent with zero coil whine and overclock well. zero need to waste money on anything else


Just make sure that installing waterblocks does not void warranty. EVGA is a safe bet. Others may be ok but check first.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> NCIX has like 15 in stock.
> 
> *EVGA SC06G-P4-4992-KR*


Thanks man. Sadly I'm too much of a newegg fanboy and will just wait for a restock. I know, I know....


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> MSI Gaming 6g:
> 
> *Positives*:
> 
> I can't hear the fan even at %100 rpm, no vibrations on the cooler. At stock fan curve it's running 73c, and that is way below %100 rpm.
> 
> 1350 out of the box, which is faster than a 1450 980 strix. That 1350 is with only 1.19 volts, haven't overclocked it yet but I have a good feeling.
> 
> 8+2 phase count.
> 
> Really solidly put together little card, and it's pretty light.
> 
> *Things I wish were differrent but don't really care*:
> 
> Wish it had multiple bios switch.
> 
> No vrm temperature monitoring, but it has a huge sink on them, I'm sure they are cool enough with the fan running.
> 
> Need to find out if it has an I2c capable voltage controller.
> 
> I need to make a vbios with an increased power limit, capped at whatever msi considers %109 percent atm, haven't fully calculated how many watts it's pulling yet.


Nice brief review.







Mulling over getting 2 of them still...


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.
> 
> Power Target: 375W
> Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
> Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)
> 
> Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!
> 
> motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.


why lower the boost clock lower than stock what advantage does this have?


----------



## LancerVI

Picked up the MSI GTX Ti Gaming 6G and it's great. replaced two R9 290s and I'm scoring just a bit shy of them on my benches so far. Attila Total War is just a better experience on this card for example. It's really working out well, even at the extreme settings. Averaging about 46 fps; which, for a game like Attila: Total War 1080P maxed out, is pretty damn good.

I also did a moderate OC to 1430 on the core with Afterburner. Didn't touch anything else, except to customize fan profile. It's working great with that OC and maxing out in the high 60's for temp in a 80F room with no AC. Cut the heat output of my GPU(s) about in half.

It's very quiet too and I've had NO Coil whine and I'm pretty sensitive to it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> why lower the boost clock lower than stock what advantage does this have?


Stops the card from crashing when using an OCed clock.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Stops the card from crashing when using an OCed clock.


i guess im confused on how exactly these Maxwell cards work


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> i guess im confused on how exactly these Maxwell cards work


Stock Clocks = Everything is Good.

Overclock:
GPU core goes "hey, I need more voltage to run this OC frequency", VRM goes "here, have 1.23V".
GPU core gets hot but keeps running at OC frequency, GPU core doesn't care about the temperature, he is chilled. VRM thinks it's a smart idea to reduce the voltage cause the card is running hot (the VRM didn't ask the GPU core to downclock before doing this stupidness).
VRM reduces voltage to 1.0V, GPU core is still running at OC frequency - like I said, GPU core isn't affected by temperature. GPU core crashes cause it doesn't have enough voltage cause the stupid VRM reduced it.

The GPU drivers command the relationship between the Core and the VRMs. Unfortunately, nVidia messed up the voltage regulation in all driver releases since 347.xx, causing OCed cards to become unstable when OCed and TDR crash to desktop. Also this instability isn't related to temperature either, it's also due to the way that the driver affects the GPU boost technology in the Maxwell cards. Even people on watercooling have suffered this stupid voltage bug.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> My 980 TI SC at stock settings.
> 
> 
> 
> And overclocked
> 
> 
> 
> Does any one with EVGA SC get similar scores?


I think that's about what I get on sli 970 scs, nice score


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> I think that's about what I get on sli 970 scs, nice score


Yep, the OCed 980 Ti is supposed to be about equal in terms of performance to SLI 970s.


----------



## bmgjet

Any one done the shunt resistor bridging on 980ti?
Power limits holding me back from 1500mhz and its easier to use a little trace paint while fitting the waterblock then trying to bios mod it.


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys I have ordered 2x EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrids. I was wondering is a Corsair AX860i enough PSU, if I plan to overclock the cards to max possible on stock voltage. I also have a 5930K @ 4.2 GHz on 1.3v.

Or should I get bigger PSU, was looking at Seasonic 1050W or 1200W? Or will I be fine with my Corsair AX860i?


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Stock Clocks = Everything is Good.
> 
> Overclock:
> GPU core goes "hey, I need more voltage to run this OC frequency", VRM goes "here, have 1.23V".
> GPU core gets hot but keeps running at OC frequency, GPU core doesn't care about the temperature, he is chilled. VRM thinks it's a smart idea to reduce the voltage cause the card is running hot (the VRM didn't ask the GPU core to downclock before doing this stupidness).
> VRM reduces voltage to 1.0V, GPU core is still running at OC frequency - like I said, GPU core isn't affected by temperature. GPU core crashes cause it doesn't have enough voltage cause the stupid VRM reduced it.
> 
> The GPU drivers command the relationship between the Core and the VRMs. Unfortunately, nVidia messed up the voltage regulation in all driver releases since 347.xx, causing OCed cards to become unstable when OCed and TDR crash to desktop. Also this instability isn't related to temperature either, it's also due to the way that the driver affects the GPU boost technology in the Maxwell cards. Even people on watercooling have suffered this stupid voltage bug.


Interesting. Never heard of it before. I guess the modded bios 425 on the 1st page is not affected cause i'm at 1500 MHz absolutely stable since I got the card nearly 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys I have ordered 2x EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrids. I was wondering is a Corsair AX860i enough PSU, if I plan to overclock the cards to max possible on stock voltage. I also have a 5930K @ 4.2 GHz on 1.3v.
> 
> Or should I get bigger PSU, was looking at Seasonic 1050W or 1200W? Or will I be fine with my Corsair AX860i?


I'd go bigger, you have an overclcocked 6 core cpu, plus you're getting Hybrid 980's that are basically water, allowing you to add voltage to the gpu's without worrying about temps. If it were me I would definitely get at least a 1000 Watt PSU, something like Seasonic 1000/1050W or EVGA 1000 G1/G2 etc.


----------



## Gripen90

Love 'em 980Ti's


----------



## Nate7

anyone seen these EVGA Hybrid NVIDIA GTX GTX 980Ti Cooler, are they worth getting, would they make reference 980 ti quieter?

link: http://www.scan.co.uk/products/evga-hybrid-vga-hydro-cooler-for-reference-nvidia-gtx-980ti-(all-in-one)-copper-base-120mm-radiator-


----------



## Marc79

@Video Pushing 4k or 1440p surround ?


----------



## psychok9

Guys I've ordered the Inno3D 980TI X4 Ultra...
Is it a good brand? What's your experience?
I'm worried about 2 years warranty only.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

I'm feeling really stupid for hanging on to them crossfire 7950s for so long. The 7950s were clocked at 1200/1650. Currently running +125 on the core and +400 on the memory. Haven't tried anything higher or changed the voltage. Just set it to that right out of the box. Will play with it more when I get my block next week. Gaming has never been so smooth in my entire life. So nice to see Skellige without flickering mountains!


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Stock Clocks = Everything is Good.
> 
> Overclock:
> GPU core goes "hey, I need more voltage to run this OC frequency", VRM goes "here, have 1.23V".
> GPU core gets hot but keeps running at OC frequency, GPU core doesn't care about the temperature, he is chilled. VRM thinks it's a smart idea to reduce the voltage cause the card is running hot (the VRM didn't ask the GPU core to downclock before doing this stupidness).
> VRM reduces voltage to 1.0V, GPU core is still running at OC frequency - like I said, GPU core isn't affected by temperature. GPU core crashes cause it doesn't have enough voltage cause the stupid VRM reduced it.
> 
> The GPU drivers command the relationship between the Core and the VRMs. Unfortunately, nVidia messed up the voltage regulation in all driver releases since 347.xx, causing OCed cards to become unstable when OCed and TDR crash to desktop. Also this instability isn't related to temperature either, it's also due to the way that the driver affects the GPU boost technology in the Maxwell cards. Even people on watercooling have suffered this stupid voltage bug.


So does having a lower boost let the card throttle back to the lower boost if it needs to. i guess i just not understand how this helps you get a better overclock


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> @Video Pushing 4k or 1440p surround ?


Yea 7680x1440








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Guys I've ordered the Inno3D 980TI X4 Ultra...
> Is it a good brand? What's your experience?
> I'm worried about 2 years warranty only.


It's a great card ! I know several who are very happy with it. The 2 year warranty shouldn't be any issue. Frankly most of all the 138 GFXs I owned were with 2 years warranty. I only had like 4 out of the whole lot failing on me.


----------



## Recognition

The G1 980 tis are back in stock on newegg if any of you guys want to pick yours up.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Yea 7680x1440


Beast Mode Enabled !! Very Nice.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Yea 7680x1440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great card ! I know several who are very happy with it. The 2 year warranty shouldn't be any issue. Frankly most of all the 138 GFXs I owned were with 2 years warranty. I only had like 4 out of the whole lot failing on me.


you've owned 138 gpus?


----------



## criznit

I have a g1 in my cart but my premier account isnt working







im wondering if i should just order and have newegg give me the difference in next day shipping or wait


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> So does having a lower boost let the card throttle back to the lower boost if it needs to. i guess i just not understand how this helps you get a better overclock


Yeah, the card will downclock to the lower boost if the VRMs decide to stupidly reduce the voltage. The problem is, this issue happens only for some people - but it's only happened with Maxwell cards and on a variety of different machines (Sandy Bridge, Ivy, Haswell, Ivy-E, Haswell-E, Bulldozer, etc). None of the pre-maxwell cards suffer from this annoying bug. It's only happened recently after the 347.xx drivers. Any driver that is 347.xx or older doesn't exhibit the boost voltage bug.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Guys I've ordered the Inno3D 980TI X4 Ultra...
> Is it a good brand? What's your experience?
> I'm worried about 2 years warranty only.


I don't know about these days but I havent bought an Inno3D card since the GTX 295 days after having a card from them that constantly overheated.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Here is my first attempt at Unigine Valley. Haven't tried anything higher or lower than this OC. Set it to this out of the box. This is with my 3770k at stock speeds because I'm using the stock cooler until my GPU block comes in. I'm too lazy to setup the loop for my CPU for a couple days so I'm just waiting until the block arrives.

+125 Core
+400 memory
ASIC Quality is 78.2%


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Guys I've ordered the Inno3D 980TI X4 Ultra...
> Is it a good brand? What's your experience?
> I'm worried about 2 years warranty only.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great card ! I know several who are very happy with it. The 2 year warranty shouldn't be any issue. Frankly most of all the 138 GFXs I owned were with 2 years warranty. I only had like 4 out of the whole lot failing on me.
Click to expand...

Thank you a lot, your answer is very appreciated!


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Guys I've ordered the Inno3D 980TI X4 Ultra...
> Is it a good brand? What's your experience?
> I'm worried about 2 years warranty only.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about these days but I havent bought an Inno3D card since the GTX 295 days after having a card from them that constantly overheated.
Click to expand...

This is cool and very quite... The only "problem": it use near 3 slot, the hs is huge. I'm not sure if I will want a SLI configuration anyway...


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> I would bet this video is done with Auto fan settings. On my G1 980 I was able to keep the fan low and keep temps under control and not hear the G1 hardly at all.
> 
> IMHO, the G1 Gaming is the best aftermarket cooler design and you don't need to run the fan high because the cooling is that good.


If you'll low speed fans, you'll get higher temps, how can you get both?
If I'm not wrong, with higher temps we can't get the boost clock


----------



## S7icky

Just got my twins set-up... Im a noob here


----------



## jbb817

Finally had more time tonight to mess around with overclocks at stock voltage. Have the latest 353.38 hotfix driver that was released today.

Pics attached with my settings + GPU-Z reading, but I'm running at 1510 core, 1950 memory at 1.187V, power limit 100% in Valley, but needed 110% in 3dMark.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S7icky*
> 
> Just got my twins set-up... Im a noob here


What temps are you getting in game for the gpu's with a closed case?


----------



## jbb817

Also...now that I'm looking at GPU-Z, I noticed a weird bug (possibly related to the new drivers). I don't get crashes in chrome anymore, but when chrome is open, my gpu is running at 1151 core 1750 mem instead of clocking down to 135/202 idle. Anyone else have this issue? When I close chrome the card downclocks like it should. Annoying since it is drawing power and getting hot enough to turn the fans on even when web browsing. I've disabled hardware acceleration in chrome already with no effect.


----------



## Desolutional

Why does only Chrome suffer this issue? I never use Chrome (privacy issues), but shouldn't Firefox suffer the same issue? Both Firefox and Chrome use GPU hardware acceleration.


----------



## denvers1

I just ordered 4 Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming (6GB) the tests I saw on this card are awesome I did have to order them from several places Newegg will only sell 1 per customer so I got 2 from Silaxon and 1 more from Etronix they had 1 more so you can get them just have to hunt I do recommend a 1600w PSU all those fans but I am told you can get base clock to 1,255MHz memory to 8,012MHz can't wait to test it with firestrike another time they ran base clock 1,367 left memory clock at 7,012 soon as I get them I will upload the results .
i7-5960x Extreme
MB Asus Rampage v Extreme
Memory G.Skill Ripjaws4 DDR4 3400C16Q
CPU cooling Phase Change or LN2 I have both setups
PSU EVGA Supernova 1600 T2 those cards are power hungry
SSD Samsung 850 EVO 1TB
OC to 4.9GHz heading higher on LN2

That is my RIG just waiting on those cards from Gigabyte but you can buy them Amazon uses multiple sellers look there and Newegg will sell 1 happy hunting


----------



## denvers1

This is my RIG I use for testing and running bench tests I described it in my last post runs like a champ


----------



## S7icky

nothing above 70.

i have +20mW
+171 core
+400 memory

give me a bit and ill max my temps out and give you better answers


----------



## ASFx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys I have ordered 2x EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrids....


Wow, how were you able to get them? I've been trying all week long to find a place that has them in stock, and haven't been successful. I'm constantly refreshing EVGA.com and newegg, and i also have alerts set, but still no luck so far.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys I have ordered 2x EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrids. I was wondering is a Corsair AX860i enough PSU, if I plan to overclock the cards to max possible on stock voltage. I also have a 5930K @ 4.2 GHz on 1.3v.
> 
> Or should I get bigger PSU, was looking at Seasonic 1050W or 1200W? Or will I be fine with my Corsair AX860i?


You should be fine with that PSU as I am not having any kind of wattage starvation issues with a comparable PSU (RM850) and cards of comparable TDP (2x 780 Ti, higher actually, by about 10W). I'm also overclocked to the default voltage limit, and the tests show overclocked 980 Ti power consumption is about on par with 780 Ti.

Oh and this with a 160W TDP CPU, a 4930k at 4.5GHz.

So yes, believe it or not, naysayers aside, you're actually fine with an RM850.

Although, if all of your components are all pulling down wattage together and youre at the PSU's output capacity you can / will shorten it's lifespan vs. having a larger capacity PSU, say a 1k or 1.2kW PSU with the same kind of power draw.

But yes, an 850W PSU can totally push 980 Ti overclocked, I don't care what anyone says BECAUSE I'VE BEEN DOING IT WITH CARDS OF IDENTICAL IF NOT HIGHER TDP AND A 4930K FOR OVER A YEAR.

NO ISSUES.

Take a good look at this and note the 980 TI actually consuming less than 780 Ti:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti,4164-7.html


----------



## helios123

Does anyone have a backup copy of original bios for EVGA 980ti superclocked edition? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1766&products_id=32157 Can you please link it as i'd like to keep the original bios.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denvers1*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my RIG I use for testing and running bench tests I described it in my last post runs like a champ


hey bro im by hard rock casino i am in love with your rig if you would like to get rid of 1 or 2 of thoes g1's after you bench them let me know i can come pick it up locally! also will be pming you about your chiller i do air conditioning for a living dont want to get into ln2 but that seems like good setup you got!!


----------



## denvers1

Go to Amazon search for the card they have multiple sellers I found 2 there and Newegg is selling 1 per customer now!


----------



## tekathan

My results on stable 1500MHZ stable on 62% ASIC score reference cards with the Hybrid Kits.





Cards to not go past 50c at 1.281v Been playing Witcher 3 at this clock for the last 3 hours.
That's a 39919 Graphics score


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> My results on stable 1500MHZ stable on 62% ASIC score reference cards with the Hybrid Kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards to not go past 50c at 1.281v Been playing Witcher 3 at this clock for the last 3 hours.
> That's a 39919 Graphics score


I have the hybrid kit too.

Do you have also a (quite) buzzing sound coming from the pump?


----------



## tekathan

I do not. I have been very fortunate. No buzz/ No coil sounds/ nothing


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kael13*
> 
> Decided I couldn't quite stomach the bright red on the MSI Gaming and put in an order for a Classified.


Is this out?!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Is this out?!


https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-284-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402


----------



## mus1mus

Tube run on bottom card doesnt seem healthy for my taste.

Avoid a kink. Very nice rig though.


----------



## Duarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> My results on stable 1500MHZ stable on 62% ASIC score reference cards with the Hybrid Kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards to not go past 50c at 1.281v Been playing Witcher 3 at this clock for the last 3 hours.
> That's a 39919 Graphics score


That's crazy, 20 more FPS than I get with my 980 TI in SLI at 1450/8000. I struggle to keep temps below 70 degrees C, and both my ASIC scores are 70-75%.


----------



## Duarian

Are any of the modded bios safe to use on my ACX 2.0+ 980 Ti's? Not sure what vendor/model they are linked to.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duarian*
> 
> Are any of the modded bios safe to use on my ACX 2.0+ 980 Ti's? Not sure what vendor/model they are linked to.


Hi. Can you tell me please how loud/quite is your card at good temperature with oc?


----------



## Duarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi. Can you tell me please how loud/quite is your card at good temperature with oc?


My two cards run at 1455/8000.

I struggle to keep them below 75 degrees C (this is in SLI). I run the fans around 75-80%, they are decently quiet but are audible over my fan cases. I can't hear them over my speakers though. They idle around 31-32 degrees C with the fans at 0%.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duarian*
> 
> My two cards run at 1455/8000.
> 
> I struggle to keep them below 75 degrees C (this is in SLI). I run the fans around 75-80%, they are decently quiet but are audible over my fan cases. I can't hear them over my speakers though. They idle around 31-32 degrees C with the fans at 0%.


Thanks for your reply.

Do you have a mod bios?


----------



## Duarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Do you have a mod bios?


Stock bios, 1.23v.


----------



## supersym

Hello guys !
I can't change my GPU voltage on my twice 980 Ti Inno3d ichill. I get an errror with Nvidia's pilots. Somebody has an idee ?
Thanks a lot...


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Getting a pretty decent clock out of my card now after a bit of trail and error, haven't flashed the BIOS and I don't think I will.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7521048?


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> I do not. I have been very fortunate. No buzz/ No coil sounds/ nothing


Is your card "silent" or just "quite" when in idle?


----------



## dVeLoPe

any more info on whats going on with lighting or posieden


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> https://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=GX-284-EA&groupid=701&catid=1914&subcat=1402


£649.99 inc VAT
649.99 British Pound equals
*1023.54* US Dollar

ouch.

BTW,
http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2356813


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASFx*
> 
> Wow, how were you able to get them? I've been trying all week long to find a place that has them in stock, and haven't been successful. I'm constantly refreshing EVGA.com and newegg, and i also have alerts set, but still no luck so far.


No they are no stock anywhere. I ordered them from a local Australian seller ' Scorptec' who e-mailed me to let me know they will have the cards for me around 1st week of July.

So I will be pissed if they don't get it at that time.


----------



## flowrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *helios123*
> 
> Does anyone have a backup copy of original bios for EVGA 980ti superclocked edition? http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=193_1766&products_id=32157 Can you please link it as i'd like to keep the original bios.


Click


----------



## xonare

I joined the club yesterday







my glorious G1 Gaming from Gigabyte arrived








You can see my journey here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1562198/gtx-980-ti-gigabyte-g1-gaming-impressions-and-oc
So far I'm running with Precision X on 1540Mhz core and 2028Mhz memory


----------



## Colek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colek1*
> 
> Alright. I am running 980Ti-SC-425 BIOS and having no issues with drivers or games freezing.
> 
> Although when I tried firstly 980Ti-SC-MaxAir, games would freeze and GPU would reset (could hear the fan going back to 0%, when I have it set at MSI to 100%). Motivman's BIOS would give me drivers crashes every once in a while, so it was no good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> When I try to overclock it at MSI by only adding Core or Memory - even just +10 gives crash/freeze. My ASIC 60.8% so I guess it's kinda poor.
> 
> Running EVGA GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked on reference cooling.
> 
> Here's MSI Afterburner screen when running GTA V maxed out - getting 50-60 FPS


Anyone?


----------



## Raven19x

Just ordered a MSI 980 Ti. I love red/black color scheme. Can't wait til it arrives!


----------



## Joe-Gamer

How can I get my 980Ti to hold its boost clock better? Temps are not near thermal limit, power is 110%, +87mV. Used to boost at 1500mhz now its about 1440mhz. Is KBoost worth using? Thanks guys


----------



## khemist

Time to get the block on!.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khemist*
> 
> 
> 
> Time to get the block on!.


I'm waiting on the same block to arrive post pics with it on please! Lucky for me I have a nice sheet of Fujipoly Extreme thermal pads left over that I'm going to use. That block takes 0.5mm pads, right?


----------



## wholeeo

Can anyone share on Gigabytes RMA service? Any good?

Also how do they feel about water cooling?


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can anyone share on Gigabytes RMA service? Any good?
> 
> Also how do they feel about water cooling?


I can't speak to their RMA service, but as far as water cooling, they don't need to know about it. Unlike my old MSI 970 where there's a sticker on top of one of the screws to prevent you from taking it apart, there's nothing on the G1 card that will show whether you've ever disassembled it. So as long as you could put it back together correctly after having a water block on it, they have no way of knowing.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *denvers1*
> 
> 
> 
> This is my RIG I use for testing and running bench tests I described it in my last post runs like a champ


Amazing... I can only dream a configuration like that


----------



## tekathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Is your card "silent" or just "quite" when in idle?


When idle the cards are at 25c they are super quiet. I cranked up the fan speed not for the core but for the components around it. Just to be safe.


----------



## Marucins

Looking for BIOS, which will automatically raise the value of the turbo eg. Core 1450 + ... So as not to use the software.

*Is there a guide on how to edit the BIOS of their own values? (turbo - core,mem, volt)*

Is it better to upload BIOS from EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID as the basis for overclocking the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked (LC)?


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> My results on stable 1500MHZ stable on 62% ASIC score reference cards with the Hybrid Kits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cards to not go past 50c at 1.281v Been playing Witcher 3 at this clock for the last 3 hours.
> That's a 39919 Graphics score


At 1.281v is 1500 your max?


----------



## tekathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> At 1.281v is 1500 your max?


It's my most stable clock.I can do 5200 and more in benches, but I crash every other bench so I do not consider those good clocks.


----------



## Broddo

Hi guys,

I have a reference MSI 980 Ti, and I've just installed an EVGA Hybrid Kit - temps are so much better now!

I've noticed there are numerous bios links in the thread, would it be safe to flash one meant for another manufacturer?

Thanks for any help


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> I joined the club yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my glorious G1 Gaming from Gigabyte arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see my journey here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1562198/gtx-980-ti-gigabyte-g1-gaming-impressions-and-oc
> So far I'm running with Precision X on 1540Mhz core and 2028Mhz memory


Proved unstable on Witcher 3 after 20 min of playing.

Seems 1529 Mhz core / 2000 Mhz mem is ok for long term (I played over 1h without problems).


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broddo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a reference MSI 980 Ti, and I've just installed an EVGA Hybrid Kit - temps are so much better now!
> 
> I've noticed there are numerous bios links in the thread, would it be safe to flash one meant for another manufacturer?
> 
> Thanks for any help


Where did you find the kit? They're out of stock everywhere


----------



## Broddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Where did you find the kit? They're out of stock everywhere


Scan.co.uk


----------



## mus1mus

Did anyone notice an improvement on the latest driver?

Kernel error seems lesser now. FS scores improve too.


----------



## Nate7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Broddo*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a reference MSI 980 Ti, and I've just installed an EVGA Hybrid Kit - temps are so much better now!
> 
> I've noticed there are numerous bios links in the thread, would it be safe to flash one meant for another manufacturer?
> 
> Thanks for any help


Hey Broddo how is the EVGA Hybrid NVIDIA GTX GTX 980Ti Cooler, I was thinking of getting one till I read that the cooler pump makes loud noises, I have reference gigabyte 980 ti and was thinking of getting this to make it run quieter when under load what do you think?

About the flash bios I don't think you actually use bios of different card what you do is load it with Bios tweaker an use it as a template to tweak your Bios.


----------



## Broddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate7*
> 
> Hey Broddo how is the EVGA Hybrid NVIDIA GTX GTX 980Ti Cooler, I was thinking of getting one till I read that the cooler pump makes loud noises, I have reference gigabyte 980 ti and was thinking of getting this to make it run quieter when under load what do you think?
> 
> About the flash bios I don't think you actually use bios of different card what you do is load it with Bios tweaker an use it as a template to tweak your Bios.


Hey - thanks for the info! It's appreciated.

Yeah it seems to be working very well. I initially turned the pc on with the side panel off, and I could hear the pump but it was quite quiet. With the side panel on, I can't hear it at all - the added benefit is I've removed a couple of case fans too so the whole system is much quieter. I would recommend getting it!


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designgears*
> 
> @Rickles
> 
> With the newest version of nvflash you don't need to manually disable/enable the video card.


I'll edit OP when I get to my desktop


----------



## Krautmaster

hi guys.

nice thread. Just now my EVGA SC Reference arrived, i set it on water and I did my first OC tryouts.

I directly flashed the bios from page 8, 121% PT, 1,28V. Both seemed to work fine. ASIC is 64,5 :-/ is that good or bad for water... ?

Any how, my result suck so far. I dont know what im doing wrong but Witcher 3 seem to crash as soon as I add more than 1400 mhz boost clock in Afterbruner, without touching anything else. That cant be that my card does not do 1450 on water I think, especially on 1,28V.

Im downloading futuremark and heaven. We will see then and what would u think, what should I try first? PT to ? Always 121%?

32°C idle so far, havent reached 50 Load.

Thanks!

Edit: anybody able to explain why my GTX 980 TI has a boost of 1490 ingame while the Boost Clock is reported as 1287 in GPUz?


----------



## Gripen90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> you've owned 138 gpus?


Yes since 1995. I have a complete list written down of every single cards manufacturer and model name


----------



## xonare

Anybody already tried some bios modding on G1 Gaming from Gigabyte?
I compared mine bios to 980 Ti SuperClocked MAXAIR bios that I found in first post and there is a lot of stuff different









Last time I was working on bios was with Kepler on my old 670, much has changed...


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gripen90*
> 
> Yes since 1995. I have a complete list written down of every single cards manufacturer and model name


I wish I did the same with the 15 or so cards I've had, along with the price. As far as I can remember some voodoo card was my first one when I was 11 or so


----------



## brian19876

At +200 core seem to be stable but if I go more I get a lot of crash to desktop but this morning I was playing around with k-boost an now 250 seems stable why is it more stable with k- boost


----------



## laxu

So I'm going to send my Gigabyte G1 back because it's got minor coil whine (just in menus/intros so would not bother me) but more annoyingly it's a poor overclocker (1440-1460 seems to be max stable and even that seems to require added volts, ASIC 76.1%) and above all else it's too frickin' loud! At anything above 50% fan speed it has a high pitched whine that I find pretty grating. Don't know if that's a "feature" or a flaw with mine.

I'm thinking of what to do with the card. I could request they send me a new one, get the MSI card next or wait for the EVGA Hybrid to come into stock. I was very happy with the noise levels of the two Gigabyte GTX 970s (even when heavily overclocked) I had before so I'm sad that the G1 980 Ti performed so poorly.

Do you think I would be happy with the MSI or should I invest in the EVGA Hybrid? I fear that in idle the EVGA will have pump noise (reports seem to be split - some hear none, others are annoyed by pump buzz) and that's going to annoy me. Plus it's "only" a reference card so might not overclock as well. Basically I just want a) good overclock and b) reasonable noise levels at overclocked settings on both idle and load. I don't feel like investing in a proper water cooling loop at this time.


----------



## scorpscarx

From what you stated laxu seems like you should have just gotten a reference board and strapped an arctic accellero on it.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

So I'm new to Nvidia and have a question about overclocking. I'm used to Afterburner telling me the exact core and memory clocks when I change the sliders. Now it's in a +xxx format. How do I know what my new core clock is after adding +xxx to the core and +xxx to the memory? I'm currently running +125 core and +400 memory stable.


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> So I'm new to Nvidia and have a question about overclocking. I'm used to Afterburner telling me the exact core and memory clocks when I change the sliders. Now it's in a +xxx format. How do I know what my new core clock is after adding +xxx to the core and +xxx to the memory? I'm currently running +125 core and +400 memory stable.


I reccomend using GPU-Z there you look at Sensors tab under load


----------



## Shadowdane

Finally found my max stable overclock on stock voltage! Cards both boost up to 1442-1468Mhz, one card hits max voltage of 1.19v other one 1.14v!









I can't seem to get any more out of these even with +87mV in MSI Afterburner, raising the voltage doesn't seem to do anything for me. I think possibly because I'm hitting the Power Limit of 110% :\

3DMark Score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5232405


----------



## TommyHere

Wondering if anyone could help me? I've flashed my card so I'm using the max air bios for the reference cooler, now I have a stable voltage of 1.255 yet my clock speed sometimes dips a little yet I've got my power limiter maxed out and the temps are fine, any suggestions? currently got it at 1460mhz


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> From what you stated laxu seems like you should have just gotten a reference board and strapped an arctic accellero on it.


I considered that as well. Unfortunately there seem to be quite few AIO for GPUs (at least available in Europe) without having to pay a lot of extra just to get the cooler connected to the GPU. Not to mention not having to worry about warranty with the cooler change when going with EVGA. Inno3D seems to have a reference card + Accelero based cooler as well but it's not available anywhere yet.


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> Wondering if anyone could help me? I've flashed my card so I'm using the max air bios for the reference cooler, now I have a stable voltage of 1.255 yet my clock speed sometimes dips a little yet I've got my power limiter maxed out and the temps are fine, any suggestions? currently got it at 1460mhz


What temps are you seeing? Granted only time got above about 72C is when I set my fan speed to 10% to see what temp they started to throttle down. Mine started to lower clocks at 84C, reaching extremely agressive down clocking at 92C. Also I've seen them down clock if I hit the 110% power limit, but that usually only drops down 20-30Mhz at the power limit.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Did GPU-Z make any benchmarks crash for anyone else? I kept getting TDR's in Fire Strike and started thinking my card is horrible even though it has an ASIC of 78.2% so I reverted back to stock clocks and got another TDR. I turned off GPU-Z and am now working my way up from +125 with no crashes.


----------



## Nate7

Does anyone know why when I edited my Bios with Bios tweaker I increased core clock and memory clock by +200mhz but when I run valley my benchmark results are exactly the same as it was pre clock.

I checked with GPU-Z and overclocks does show up, If however I go back to my stock Bios and overclock using MSI burner then I do see increase in FPS using valley.

I just wanted to do it in Bios so I wouldn't have to keep re-enabling the overclock every boot.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate7*
> 
> Does anyone know why when I edited my Bios with Bios tweaker I increased core clock and memory clock by +200mhz but when I run valley my benchmark results are exactly the same as it was pre clock.
> 
> I checked with GPU-Z and overclocks does show up, If however I go back to my stock Bios and overclock using MSI burner then I do see increase in FPS using valley.
> 
> I just wanted to do it in Bios so I wouldn't have to keep re-enabling the overclock every boot.


You'd most likely have to change the power limit settings as well to get the boosts to go up. In any case you could just use the default BIOS and set MSI Afterburner to apply your overclock settings at startup (it's under the profile row in the MSI default skin).


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Alright so I'm finding this really strange. I've gotten my core clock to +150 completely stable. Can't get it any higher without the display driver crashing. Once I add even +50 on the memory I get a TDR when testing with Fire Strike Extreme. Anyone else encounter horrible memory OC'ing? The card is an EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0. Card doesn't run hotter than 50C in Fire Strike. My ASIC score is 78.2% and I'm flashed to motivmans BIOS. I'm really surprised I can't push it further. I did pass Unigine Valley multiple times with +150 core and +400 memory, but it must not be stable if it's crashing in Fire Strike. I'm seriously doubting that waterblock I'm getting next week is going to help with my OC since my temps are already good. I'm still very happy with the card though. Any idea if I'm missing anything? This is my first Nvidia card after all..


----------



## Nate7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> You'd most likely have to change the power limit settings as well to get the boosts to go up. In any case you could just use the default BIOS and set MSI Afterburner to apply your overclock settings at startup (it's under the profile row in the MSI default skin).


Thank you I will try that out.


----------



## NoDoz

It's official 2 980ti G1's


----------



## Desolutional

Americans have it so easy, you have G1s advertised on every major website; we're still waiting for them to be even listed on any of ours (OcUK doesn't count, it's a stupid website).


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> It's official 2 980ti G1's


How's the fan noise when above 50% fan speed? I'm asking all around to figure if the high pitched whine I'm hearing when the fans ramp up is a feature of the particular fans or just a flaw on mine.


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> It's official 2 980ti G1's
> 
> [IMAGES HERE]


I'm jealous... you changed anything or stock settings?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Alright so I'm finding this really strange. I've gotten my core clock to +150 completely stable. Can't get it any higher without the display driver crashing. Once I add even +50 on the memory I get a TDR when testing with Fire Strike Extreme. Anyone else encounter horrible memory OC'ing? The card is an EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0. Card doesn't run hotter than 50C in Fire Strike. My ASIC score is 78.2% and I'm flashed to motivmans BIOS. I'm really surprised I can't push it further. I did pass Unigine Valley multiple times with +150 core and +400 memory, but it must not be stable if it's crashing in Fire Strike. I'm seriously doubting that waterblock I'm getting next week is going to help with my OC since my temps are already good. I'm still very happy with the card though. Any idea if I'm missing anything? This is my first Nvidia card after all..


Well... without touching overvoltage I had similar problem, I was able to pass FireStrike on +140Mhz core (1493Mhz) and +0 on memory (1753Mhz) anything done to memory caused crash, I dropped down to +130Mhz on core and memory was able to run rock solid +500Mhz


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Well... without touching overvoltage I had similar problem, I was able to pass FireStrike on +140Mhz core (1493Mhz) and +0 on memory (1753Mhz) anything done to memory caused crash, I dropped down to +130Mhz on core and memory was able to run rock solid +500Mhz


that's how you OC a card - raise core until crash/tdr - back down a FEW bumps and then OC vram until crash/tdr.

i have no idea why folks think they can jack up both at the same time or jack up the vram with the core at the bleeding edge - just saying.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that's how you OC a card - raise core until crash/tdr - back down a FEW bumps and then OC vram until crash/tdr.
> 
> i have no idea why folks think they can jack up both at the same time or jack up the vram with the core at the bleeding edge - just saying.


I know how to overclock I'm just wondering if anyone has the same problem. I've backed all the way down to +125 core and even a small memory overclock causes crashing.

Just passed Valley with +150/+400 a couple times in a row. The Witcher 3 hasn't crashed either. Strange.

EDIT: It's hard to tell a persons "tone" on the internet so just to make it clear, I was not trying to be rude saying "I know how to overclock". Was just trying to say I'm familiar with it, but have only done it on AMD cards my entire life. My 7950's were OC'd to 1200/1700 so that is why I was suprised the memory would go up. I'm just going to test it in game. +150/+400 is working fine so far.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Just a reminder there's other GTX 980 Ti's to look out for...geeeeeezzzz







*





I may pull the trigger for a Gainward


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I wish I did the same with the 15 or so cards I've had, along with the price. As far as I can remember some voodoo card was my first one when I was 11 or so


Haha I remember my first discrete GPU was a Voodoo Banshee 128 MB when I was about 13. It was a massive improvement over my 4Mb onboard Nvidia graphics, lol.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Did GPU-Z make any benchmarks crash for anyone else? I kept getting TDR's in Fire Strike and started thinking my card is horrible even though it has an ASIC of 78.2% so I reverted back to stock clocks and got another TDR. I turned off GPU-Z and am now working my way up from +125 with no crashes.


Thanks for the info









I got TDR's in Fire Strike Extreme @ 1430MHz with GPU-Z running in the background and thought I just have a bad clocker








Now I'm passing Fire Strike Extreme with 1506MHz on the core @ 1.187v

This is the score and the logs from the run:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Date Time GPU Clock(MHz) Memory Clock(MHz) GPU Voltage(V) Power(%) GPU Temperature('C) FAN Speed(RPM)

*Graphics test 1*
06-28-2015 00:35:52 1506 7012 1.187 91 37 40

06-28-2015 00:35:55 1506 7012 1.187 95 40 40

06-28-2015 00:35:59 1506 7012 1.187 97 41 40

06-28-2015 00:36:01 1506 7012 1.187 96 42 50

06-28-2015 00:36:05 1506 7012 1.187 97 43 50

06-28-2015 00:36:07 1506 7012 1.187 96 45 50

06-28-2015 00:36:11 1506 7012 1.187 94 45 50

06-28-2015 00:36:14 1506 7012 1.187 95 46 50

06-28-2015 00:36:16 1506 7012 1.187 98 48 50

06-28-2015 00:36:19 1506 7012 1.187 95 48 50

06-28-2015 00:36:23 1506 7012 1.187 33 45 50

06-28-2015 00:36:25 1506 7012 1.187 32 43 50

06-28-2015 00:36:28 1506 7012 1.187 32 43 50

06-28-2015 00:36:31 1506 7012 1.187 32 42 50

*Graphics test 2*
06-28-2015 00:36:44 1506 7012 1.187 32 41 50

06-28-2015 00:36:47 1506 7012 1.187 82 46 50

06-28-2015 00:36:49 1506 7012 1.187 84 47 50

06-28-2015 00:36:52 1506 7012 1.187 87 48 50

06-28-2015 00:36:55 1506 7012 1.187 86 49 50

06-28-2015 00:36:59 1506 7012 1.187 84 49 50

06-28-2015 00:37:01 1506 7012 1.187 89 50 60

06-28-2015 00:37:05 1506 7012 1.187 90 51 60

06-28-2015 00:37:07 1506 7012 1.187 82 51 60

06-28-2015 00:37:10 1506 7012 1.187 83 51 60

06-28-2015 00:37:14 1506 7012 1.187 88 52 60

06-28-2015 00:37:16 1506 7012 1.187 87 52 60

06-28-2015 00:37:19 1506 7012 1.187 87 53 60

06-28-2015 00:37:22 1506 7012 1.187 82 53 60

06-28-2015 00:37:25 1506 7012 1.187 82 53 60

06-28-2015 00:37:29 1506 7012 1.187 33 50 60

*Combined test*
06-28-2015 00:38:19 1506 7012 1.187 86 46 50

06-28-2015 00:38:22 1506 7012 1.187 88 47 50

06-28-2015 00:38:25 1506 7012 1.187 88 49 50

06-28-2015 00:38:28 1506 7012 1.187 88 50 50

06-28-2015 00:38:31 1506 7012 1.187 88 50 60

06-28-2015 00:38:34 1506 7012 1.187 90 51 60

06-28-2015 00:38:37 1506 7012 1.187 90 52 60

06-28-2015 00:38:41 1506 7012 1.187 33 47 60

06-28-2015 00:38:43 1506 7012 1.187 33 47 50

06-28-2015 00:38:47 1506 7012 1.187 32 46 50


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> Thanks for the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got TDR's in Fire Strike Extreme @ 1430MHz with GPU-Z running in the background and thought I just have a bad clocker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm passing Fire Strike Extreme with 1506MHz on the core @ 1.187v
> 
> This is the score and the logs from the run:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Date Time GPU Clock(MHz) Memory Clock(MHz) GPU Voltage(V) Power(%) GPU Temperature('C) FAN Speed(RPM)
> 
> *Graphics test 1*
> 06-28-2015 00:35:52 1506 7012 1.187 91 37 40
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:35:55 1506 7012 1.187 95 40 40
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:35:59 1506 7012 1.187 97 41 40
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:01 1506 7012 1.187 96 42 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:05 1506 7012 1.187 97 43 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:07 1506 7012 1.187 96 45 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:11 1506 7012 1.187 94 45 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:14 1506 7012 1.187 95 46 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:16 1506 7012 1.187 98 48 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:19 1506 7012 1.187 95 48 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:23 1506 7012 1.187 33 45 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:25 1506 7012 1.187 32 43 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:28 1506 7012 1.187 32 43 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:31 1506 7012 1.187 32 42 50
> 
> *Graphics test 2*
> 06-28-2015 00:36:44 1506 7012 1.187 32 41 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:47 1506 7012 1.187 82 46 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:49 1506 7012 1.187 84 47 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:52 1506 7012 1.187 87 48 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:55 1506 7012 1.187 86 49 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:36:59 1506 7012 1.187 84 49 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:01 1506 7012 1.187 89 50 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:05 1506 7012 1.187 90 51 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:07 1506 7012 1.187 82 51 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:10 1506 7012 1.187 83 51 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:14 1506 7012 1.187 88 52 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:16 1506 7012 1.187 87 52 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:19 1506 7012 1.187 87 53 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:22 1506 7012 1.187 82 53 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:25 1506 7012 1.187 82 53 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:37:29 1506 7012 1.187 33 50 60
> 
> *Combined test*
> 06-28-2015 00:38:19 1506 7012 1.187 86 46 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:38:22 1506 7012 1.187 88 47 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:38:25 1506 7012 1.187 88 49 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:38:28 1506 7012 1.187 88 50 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:38:31 1506 7012 1.187 88 50 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:38:34 1506 7012 1.187 90 51 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:38:37 1506 7012 1.187 90 52 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:38:41 1506 7012 1.187 33 47 60
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:38:43 1506 7012 1.187 33 47 50
> 
> 06-28-2015 00:38:47 1506 7012 1.187 32 46 50


Yeah I've come to the conclusion that something is still conflicting with my fire strike.
Every other benchmark is finishing with no issues and I've had no crashes in the Witcher 3 with 1500/80004000. So strange!


----------



## mus1mus

1500/8000 ?

What utility reads the memory at 8000?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 1500/8000 ?
> 
> What utility reads the memory at 8000?


Typo... +500 so.... 4000Mb.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Typo... +500 so.... *4000MHz*.












Nice clock.


----------



## bmgjet

150+ and 400+ are my max overclocks before its hitting powerlimit of 110% on stock voltage.
Adding voltage I get TDR to desktop on 3dmark, Iv I drop the memory clock to stock I can get higher on the core 180+ before hitting powerlimit 110%.
But score gets lower since it still boosts to the same amount of 1475mhz. So have settled for 150+ 400+.

This is probably the same problem some of you are having.
Keeping the card under 60C seems to be the sweet spot. But is very noisy with reference cooler.
Shorting the Shunt resistors or modding bios seem to be the way to go so your not getting limited by power limit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 150+ and 400+ are my max overclocks before its hitting powerlimit of 110% on stock voltage.
> Adding voltage I get TDR to desktop on 3dmark, Iv I drop the memory clock to stock I can get higher on the core 180+ before hitting powerlimit 110%.
> But score gets lower since it still boosts to the same amount of 1475mhz. So have settled for 150+ 400+.
> 
> This is probably the same problem some of you are having.
> Keeping the card under 60C seems to be the sweet spot. But is very noisy with reference cooler.
> Shorting the Shunt resistors or modding bios seem to be the way to go so your not getting limited by power limit.


I was able to squeeze another 20 or so MHz on the latest driver.

Power limit can also be tricked by a custom bios. I am yet to try 1.28V on the cores but motivman's bios at 450W works fine. 1540/4095 on a reference cooler. Temps yet to reach 70C on Furmark. But that's due to an ambient of 17C inside the server room.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I know how to overclock I'm just wondering if anyone has the same problem. I've backed all the way down to +125 core and even a small memory overclock causes crashing.
> 
> Just passed Valley with +150/+400 a couple times in a row. The Witcher 3 hasn't crashed either. Strange.
> 
> EDIT: It's hard to tell a persons "tone" on the internet so just to make it clear, I was not trying to be rude saying "I know how to overclock". Was just trying to say I'm familiar with it, but have only done it on AMD cards my entire life. My 7950's were OC'd to 1200/1700 so that is why I was suprised the memory would go up. I'm just going to test it in game. +150/+400 is working fine so far.


you're fine and just to say i don't mean to be rude either.









iirc valley does indeed love vram OCing but in games i've played - FC3, metro 2003/LL to name a few - there seemed to be a bigger benefit from core clocking than vram. so since nvidia has a PT limit i usually look to maximize what the power is being used for. if you didn't notice, drivers seem to have some OCs become unstable while others will let you increase it.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*


If he was running 1450 on the core (boost) he would close the gap between ~55 FPS and 60 FPS at 4K maxed out with Hairworks off (+5 FPS).

Based on the following math:

55 FPS / 1200 + 1200MHz: 480MHz = 5.5 FPS

2400MHz + 480MHz = 2880Mhz / 2 = 1440MHz

What the hell is up with Hairworks?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> It's official 2 980ti G1's


Nice! That's what I figured they would pull, nice physics score too BTW.

Now how about those temps under sustained load?


----------



## vulcan78

Duplicate.


----------



## Duarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> If he was running 1450 on the core (boost) he would close the gap between ~55 FPS and 60 FPS at 4K maxed out with Hairworks off (+5 FPS).
> 
> Based on the following math:
> 
> 55 FPS / 1200 + 1200MHz: 480MHz = 5.5 FPS
> 
> 2400MHz + 480MHz = 2880Mhz / 2 = 1440MHz
> 
> What the hell is up with Hairworks?


Even with hairworks off you can't max TW3 at 4k with OC'd 980 Ti's.

I need to turn hairworks off completely, and turn foliage distance down to med/high in order to maintain a solid 60 FPS in most places.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nice! That's what I figured they would pull, nice physics score too BTW.
> 
> Now how about those temps under sustained load?


During benchmarking the top card is 60 C bottom is 69ish


----------



## bmgjet

980ti120.zip 152k .zip file


Hows this bios look EVGA SC stock bios and wanted to raise the power limit to 120% in the options to get off the power limiter and see how much further I can go on air while im waiting for my block to show up. Not used to the nvidia bios editor so would like a 2nd opinion before I go and flash it since the card only has single bios.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> During benchmarking the top card is 60 C bottom is 69ish


What PC case you using for those, what's your airflow setup and ambients? Those are cool temps!


----------



## barsh90

Here are my scores on my 980 TI EVGA SC ACX

+200 Core
+530 Memory
+87Mv


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What PC case you using for those, what's your airflow setup and ambients? Those are cool temps!


Keep my house around 70 F.


----------



## slidez

Darn it looks like I couldn't break 1500 core on my SLI hybrid cooled 980 ti's I just got. So far it seems stable at 1473/8000mhz with Maxair 1.23v. Even with the 1.27v it wasn't much stable either. Anyone have any suggestions on what bios seems to be the most stable for 1500 and/or tips of things I may be overlooking? I went on a mass flashing spree but I think I've hit a wall.


----------



## Makro16

Hello, I have Evga GTX 980 Ti non-oc reference blower card and I have already EK fullcover waterblock on it but question is, where I can get custom bios for it? Will that evga gtx 980 ti sc modded bios fit for it?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Makro16*
> 
> Hello, I have Evga GTX 980 Ti non-oc reference blower card and I have already EK fullcover waterblock on it but question is, where I can get custom bios for it? Will that evga gtx 980 ti sc modded bios fit for it?


If you're looking for getting the most out of your card i would flash 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip from the op, its got power target and voltage raised specifically for full cover block users, so if i were you and wanted to get the most, id head to the OP post and grab and flash that (under the flash your bios spoiler tag) !







hope this helps


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Anybody already tried some bios modding on G1 Gaming from Gigabyte?
> I compared mine bios to 980 Ti SuperClocked MAXAIR bios that I found in first post and there is a lot of stuff different
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last time I was working on bios was with Kepler on my old 670, much has changed...


Anybody







?


----------



## Nate7

My Reference Gigabyte 980 ti has ASIC rating of 61.9% should I try and return it? Max overclock I can get is +200mhz on core clock.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate7*
> 
> My Reference Gigabyte 980 ti has ASIC rating of 61.9% should I try and return it? Max overclock I can get is +200mhz on core clock.


You should be fine, I do not think you should return your card. My evga card starts to go unstable when i add over 200+ mhz on the core to the reference clock, my ASIC rating is 74.6%


----------



## Nate7

Thanks that's reassuring to know I will be keeping it then, seeing youtube videos of people hitting 1500mhz on core clock gave me wild expectations.


----------



## hemon

what's the FPS difference in game between 1460mhz and 1500mhz?


----------



## gasoau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> what's the FPS difference in game between 1460mhz and 1500mhz?


Hardly nothing.


----------



## hemon

can anyone tell me if this is coil whine? http://www.share-online.biz/dl/16UU4NQN4LDB

Can I fix it or should I return the card?


----------



## gasoau

url="/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/2110#post_24102270"]can anyone tell me if this is coil whine? http://www.share-online.biz/dl/16UU4NQN4LDB

Can I fix it or should I return the card?[/quote] i couldn't notice it. all i can can hear are fans.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gasoau*
> 
> url="/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/2110#post_24102270"]can anyone tell me if this is coil whine? http://www.share-online.biz/dl/16UU4NQN4LDB
> 
> Can I fix it or should I return the card?


i couldn't notice it. all i can can hear are fans.[/quote]

Thank's for your reply.

I will register it later again.

It is like a whistle that is generated only by the fan speed (not by the gpu load). Could it be coil whine?


----------



## Krautmaster

Any how, I can't overclock my Memory any more, It always switches back to zero overclock then, in AB as well as PX? Newest driver. Any ideas?


----------



## bmgjet

Made my goal on air.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/9989790
Graphics Score 26327

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=bhvwn
190+
500+
120% power limit

Can clock it higher up to 210+ and have it stable, But the score is lower and its hitting power limit hard even with 120% Adding more voltage makes it hit power limit harder and lowers score further. Some games dont hit power limit so run better. But games like BFHL are always hitting it.

So highest stable overclock isnt fastest overclock.

After about 20mins of BFHL game play with fan 100% using IR temp gun on back of board in VRM area they are showing 72C while core is at 59C,
Probably a fair difference in temp as well between them and the back of the PCB so not going to push any further then 120% power limit on air.

Sold my old GPUs so have $500 to play with to upgrade loop and get full cover block.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Just got my G1 - 72.1% ASIC. Afterburner isn't picking up the voltage at all though (showing 0 mV). I have voltage unlocked in the settings but can't move the slider at all, it's greyed out. Any thoughts?
> 
> Also, holy coil whine batman. This is pretty bad, it may need to go back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate7*
> 
> My Reference Gigabyte 980 ti has ASIC rating of 61.9% should I try and return it? Max overclock I can get is +200mhz on core clock.


I received two EVGA SC+ 980 Ti cards, one with a 61% ASIC and one with a 75% ASIC.

Guess which one was a beast, on air, with no added volts, OCing and holding a nice 1488MHz boost level constant within games without throttling...and which card was absolute garbage, could BARELY maintain a 1300MHz boost level WITH full voltage added, and had zero headroom higher than that?

Yep, as you'd assume (if you know the deal about ASIC quality and how it is absolutely meaningless in determining OC levels), the 75% ASIC card was the garbage card, and the 61% ASIC card was the beast.

As others here have said over and over, ASIC quality means nothing in terms of max overclocking potential.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> So I'm going to send my Gigabyte G1 back because it's got minor coil whine (just in menus/intros so would not bother me) but more annoyingly it's a poor overclocker (1440-1460 seems to be max stable and even that seems to require added volts, ASIC 76.1%) and above all else it's too frickin' loud! At anything above 50% fan speed it has a high pitched whine that I find pretty grating. Don't know if that's a "feature" or a flaw with mine.
> 
> I'm thinking of what to do with the card. I could request they send me a new one, get the MSI card next or wait for the EVGA Hybrid to come into stock. I was very happy with the noise levels of the two Gigabyte GTX 970s (even when heavily overclocked) I had before so I'm sad that the G1 980 Ti performed so poorly.
> 
> Do you think I would be happy with the MSI or should I invest in the EVGA Hybrid? I fear that in idle the EVGA will have pump noise (reports seem to be split - some hear none, others are annoyed by pump buzz) and that's going to annoy me. Plus it's "only" a reference card so might not overclock as well. Basically I just want a) good overclock and b) reasonable noise levels at overclocked settings on both idle and load. I don't feel like investing in a proper water cooling loop at this time.


send back to newegg? how if its replacement only?


----------



## Krautmaster

Mine has ASIC 62.5 and im Benchmarking at 1500 core right now @ 1,27V. Any how... i cant overclock my memory ...


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> what's the FPS difference in game between 1460mhz and 1500mhz?


IT depends on the resolution:| ať WHQD it makes around 3-4 FPS


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> IT depends on the resolution:| ať WHQD it makes around 3-4 FPS


At 1080p?


----------



## hemon

Can anyone tell me if this is coil whine, please? It happens with the fan load and not gpu load.


----------



## muhd86

i plan to do a quad gtx 980 ti set up , currently planning to get the evga 980ti superclocked + acx 2.0+ , and the 2nd option is for gigabyte g1 980ti , which one of the 2 is a best option to go for .
some general info would be helpfull , do the evga variants offer better over clocking potential .


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Keep my house around 70 F.


What case is this?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to do a quad gtx 980 ti set up , currently planning to get the evga 980ti superclocked + acx 2.0+ , and the 2nd option is for gigabyte g1 980ti , which one of the 2 is a best option to go for .
> some general info would be helpfull , do the evga variants offer better over clocking potential .


Based on the reviews the g1 has better performance out of the box and better overclocking results.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDoz*
> 
> Keep my house around 70 F.


Lol, practically explains those temps. You're running them in a wind tunnel with that much air volume (referring to the case).


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to do a quad gtx 980 ti set up , currently planning to get the evga 980ti superclocked + acx 2.0+ , and the 2nd option is for gigabyte g1 980ti , which one of the 2 is a best option to go for .
> some general info would be helpfull , do the evga variants offer better over clocking potential .


If your going to take up four slots then the spacing between the cards isn't very good for ACX coolers.
You should get the reference or go water.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> What case is this?


Looks like a case labs S8 to me.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> send back to newegg? how if its replacement only?


For what it's worth I talked to Newegg via their chat support and just explained that a new G1 probably wouldn't fix the issue because it seems like a widespread issue with the model and that I'd like to buy the same 980 Ti but just by a different manufacturer. They allowed me to purchase a new one (MSI), RMA the old one, and when they receive the old one they're going to issue a refund to my account. I assume they allowed me to do it since they aren't losing any money from me as I agreed to purchase an equivalent card from them. I imagine this is a case by case basis and your luck will probably be based on who you talk to, how nice you are, and how well you can explain the issue. The chat agent did have to talk with their supervisor to get permission to do this for me.


----------



## NoDoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> What case is this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> Looks like a case labs S8 to me.


Yep.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Not too shabby! 1480/4000 stock voltage. CPU at 4.1Ghz because I'm using the stock cooler until I get my GPU block next week. Then it will be 4.6Ghz. I find it weird that Valley always reads my core clock wrong. It reads it almost +200 over what it actually is.


----------



## SgtMunky

I think I'm going to move from AMD and grab a 980Ti, never been in green camp! I'm also upgrading to a 1440p monitor, I'm hoping a Ti will be all over games at this resolution?









Also, should I be overly concerned with g-sync? I don't really know if the benefits are worth the cost

Hoping this card max's GTA at that res


----------



## TommyHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> What temps are you seeing? Granted only time got above about 72C is when I set my fan speed to 10% to see what temp they started to throttle down. Mine started to lower clocks at 84C, reaching extremely agressive down clocking at 92C. Also I've seen them down clock if I hit the 110% power limit, but that usually only drops down 20-30Mhz at the power limit.


They're not too bad around 70 degrees, I've tried the Evga Bios and still no luck throttling down though the voltage is lower and still my max overclock is 1460mhz throttling down to 1448 sometimes so the voltage is lower so I'm happy I suppose it's an extra 60mhz than what I had with the stock Bios, not the best card, but hey an extra 20-23% performance on top of a 980 Ti is not too bad


----------



## TommyHere

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I think I'm going to move from AMD and grab a 980Ti, never been in green camp! I'm also upgrading to a 1440p monitor, I'm hoping a Ti will be all over games at this resolution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, should I be overly concerned with g-sync? I don't really know if the benefits are worth the cost
> 
> Hoping this card max's GTA at that res


leaving MSAA alone (you can max out shadow or reflection MSAA is it?) everything else maxed with my overclock I'm hovering around 75 fps so not too bad put down 2x msaa and it's around 60fps mark


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I think I'm going to move from AMD and grab a 980Ti, never been in green camp! I'm also upgrading to a 1440p monitor, I'm hoping a Ti will be all over games at this resolution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, should I be overly concerned with g-sync? I don't really know if the benefits are worth the cost
> 
> Hoping this card max's GTA at that res


If you plan on running one 980 TI on 1440/144hz then you want gsync.

All depends on your settings if you like eye candy like me one 980 isn't sufficient enough to do 144fps consonantly at that res you will also be dealing with unoptimized games.

Gsync is perfect solution for frame fluctuation

As for GTA V 980 ti is a huge plus but so is CPU clocks this game is CPU heavy might look into overclocking if you haven't already.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I think I'm going to move from AMD and grab a 980Ti, never been in green camp! I'm also upgrading to a 1440p monitor, I'm hoping a Ti will be all over games at this resolution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, should I be overly concerned with g-sync? I don't really know if the benefits are worth the cost
> 
> Hoping this card max's GTA at that res


Hey, I've had AMD my entire life. I just came from crossfire 7950's playing on 1440p. It was horrible. I've never experienced gaming so smooth in my entire life with this 980 Ti. I'm getting constant 60FPS with everything on ultra except shadows on low and hairworks off in The Witcher 3. I'm maxing out GTA V. Both games are incredibly smooth. My crossfire 7950's that were overclocked to 1200/1700 didn't even come close to this performance. Don't even think about it man. Just buy buy buy!

Make sure you deep clean those AMD drivers out with DDU before installing the Nvidia drivers. I did a format of Windows after I took the 7950's out just to make sure I wouldn't run into issues.

Alright... I've been avoiding saying this, but I'm going to knock on some serious wood here. I haven't had a single crash benching or gaming even with an overclock of 1480/4000. 3dMark Firestrike crashes on me everytime, but I'm absolutely certain that is an issue that has nothing to do with the cards because it still crashes with no overclock. Every other game and benchmark runs perfectly.

As for G-Sync... well I know absolutely nothing about that. I haven't had much luck with adaptive v-sync so I just use the in game v-sync and have no stuttering or screen tearing. Just constant 60FPS heaven. My monitor is a 1440p ASUS PB278Q.


----------



## C3321J6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> As for G-Sync... well I know absolutely nothing about that. I haven't had much luck with adaptive v-sync so I just use the in game v-sync and have no stuttering or screen tearing. Just constant 60FPS heaven.


Adaptive v-sync is garbage all it does in activate vsync when your frames hit your monitor refresh. Once it drops even on frame vsync shuts off and you are still prone to tearing.

As for gsync you get stutter/tearing when your frames dip below refresh rate and gets worst the lower your frames go from static refresh rate.
Vsync will give you stutter and vsync disable will give you tearing.

You're playing 60/60hz that's why you don't encounter these issues.

People who get higher hz monitor or 4k and not enough GPU power will run into these issues that is why gsync is great.
It changes your monitors refresh rate on the fly to match your GPU output so frames and monitor are always in sync.


----------



## pompss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Is it a Zotac reference or custom?


thats a reference with titan x waterblock.

its there Anyone that can go higher then 1565 mhz??


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i plan to do a quad gtx 980 ti set up , currently planning to get the evga 980ti superclocked + acx 2.0+ , and the 2nd option is for gigabyte g1 980ti , which one of the 2 is a best option to go for .
> some general info would be helpfull , do the evga variants offer better over clocking potential .


anyone here got evga gtx 980ti or galax gtx 980ti


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> anyone here got evga gtx 980ti or galax gtx 980ti


I have the EVGA SC ACX 2.0. I can't recommend doing a quad sli setup on air, but that's just me.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I have the EVGA SC ACX 2.0. I can't recommend doing a quad sli setup on air, but that's just me.


does it over clock well , yeah well for now it will be on air might be changed to liquid cooling at a later stage /- i am thinking to go for the evga variant / which speicifc model do you have .l


----------



## aoch88

Guys, do you think I should go with Zotac 980 Ti SLI reference design now or wait for the non-reference cards? I am currently running 980 SLI ASUS Strix and would expect at least a 1500 Core/ 2000 Memory overclock out of the 980 Ti.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> does it over clock well , yeah well for now it will be on air might be changed to liquid cooling at a later stage /- i am thinking to go for the evga variant / which speicifc model do you have .l


Yes it does I'm currently running +150/+500. I'm going to try turning it up more when my water block arrives next week. You are probably going to get downclocking from the heat with a quad SLI setup so I don't know how much you'll be able to overclock yours. I'd recommend putting a large fan blowing on the cards with the side of your case open and a custom fan profile to turn the fans up to 100% at 60-65C. Temps are going to be your biggest problem with overclocking. That's why I recommend water. If you are spending that much on 4 cards it's totally worth it to setup a loop... plus you get silence with a water loop. Just run a push/pull setup on your radiator(s) and use a fan controller to turn them down so they blow just enough air through. This is what I do and it's almost completely silent. I'm hating this wait for my GPU block everything is so loud to me!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nate7*
> 
> I have stock fans that come with case, 140mm as intake in front and side fan 120mm at back, for CPU I'm using this cooler Noctua NH-L9i


I would imagine you'd be safe, but keep an eye on your CPU temperatures and make sure they don't increase by too much.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Guys, do you think I should go with Zotac 980 Ti SLI reference design now or wait for the non-reference cards? I am currently running 980 SLI ASUS Strix and would expect at least a 1500 Core/ 2000 Memory overclock out of the 980 Ti.


You're never going to be guaranteed that number even with some sort of Classified/Kingpin/Strix down the road. Not even close.

And besides, the actual in-game fps difference between even large numbers, like say 1420MHz and 1500MHz boost is a whopping 1.5 fps difference for me at 4k. Whoop de do.

In fact, I actually lowered my voltage back down to the stock profile and dropped nearly 100w of power usage during say Witcher 3 just by running that more conservative 1420MHz profile versus the modded-BIOS and massively upvolted 1500MHz I had been running.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Guys, do you think I should go with Zotac 980 Ti SLI reference design now or wait for the non-reference cards? I am currently running 980 SLI ASUS Strix and would expect at least a 1500 Core/ 2000 Memory overclock out of the 980 Ti.


2000 memory? As in +2000 overclock? Is that a thing? Are people actually OCing memory that high? I'm at +150 (1480) core and +500 (4000) memory on stock volts. Haven't tried anything higher yet.


----------



## owlieowl

Just bought an EVGA 980 Ti SC. Should be here in about a week. Really looking forward to it! My last and only Nvidia card was an 8800GT, I imagine a lot has changed since then.

Tired of AMD & Crossfire, even though I've been using their cards for years in my builds, I'm not feeling too compelled to stick with them any longer. I hope AMD stays strong though.

Now to get an XB270HU..


----------



## xonare

I have a problem that my OC on Gigabyte G1 980Ti drops from 1529Mhz on 1.224V to 1.516Mhz on 1.205V after few minutes of running stays that way for some time and then goes back up to old values and this keeps happening in a loop.

Any ideas?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Just bought an EVGA 980 Ti SC. Should be here in about a week. Really looking forward to it! My last and only Nvidia card was an 8800GT, I imagine a lot has changed since then.
> 
> Tired of AMD & Crossfire, even though I've been using their cards for years in my builds, I'm not feeling too compelled to stick with them any longer. I hope AMD stays strong though.
> 
> Now to get an XB270HU..


THIS EXACTLY. Was sick of crossfire and just got my EVGA SC 980 Ti. Been cranking up my OC on stock volts and I can't get the damn thing to crash yet while benching or gaming! It's a beast. 60 FPS on my games at 1440p.


----------



## owlieowl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> THIS EXACTLY. Was sick of crossfire and just got my EVGA SC 980 Ti. Been cranking up my OC on stock volts and I can't get the damn thing to crash yet while benching or gaming! It's a beast. 60 FPS on my games at 1440p.


Awesome. Exactly what I want to hear! Now to just play the waiting game. That's the hardest game of them all.. haha. Gonna be stuck with integrated graphics for a bit while it gets here.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Awesome. Exactly what I want to hear! Now to just play the waiting game. That's the hardest game of them all.. haha. Gonna be stuck with integrated graphics for a bit while it gets here.


I hear that man! That's why I paid the $25 for overnight shipping! Still waiting on my water block though. Running on air sucks. Too loud for my liking. Once I get my block then the real fun (and silence) will begin!


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> I have a problem that my OC on Gigabyte G1 980Ti drops from 1529Mhz on 1.224V to 1.516Mhz on 1.205V after few minutes of running stays that way for some time and then goes back up to old values and this keeps happening in a loop.
> 
> Any ideas?


Your GPU reaches a limit (power, etc). I suggest you use the normal voltage modded bios on the 1st page. I get constant 1500 MHz.


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone has the Gigabyte G1 980TI?
I would like to know how quiet is the triple fan Windforce cooler?
In the default fan profile, what is the maximum speed the fans can go up to?
Is the default fan profile enough? Or is a more agressive custom profile needed to properly cool an over locked G1?

Thanks.
Cheers!


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Anyone has the Gigabyte G1 980TI?
> I would like to know how quiet is the triple fan Windforce cooler?
> In the default fan profile, what is the maximum speed the fans can go up to?
> Is the default fan profile enough? Or is a more agressive custom profile needed to properly cool an over locked G1?
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers!


I don't consider this card quiet, but the default fan profile actually seems to cool just fine.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> You're never going to be guaranteed that number even with some sort of Classified/Kingpin/Strix down the road. Not even close.
> 
> And besides, the actual in-game fps difference between even large numbers, like say 1420MHz and 1500MHz boost is a whopping 1.5 fps difference for me at 4k. Whoop de do.
> 
> In fact, I actually lowered my voltage back down to the stock profile and dropped nearly 100w of power usage during say Witcher 3 just by running that more conservative 1420MHz profile versus the modded-BIOS and massively upvolted 1500MHz I had been running.


and what´s the difference at 1080p?


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlieowl*
> 
> Just bought an EVGA 980 Ti SC. Should be here in about a week. Really looking forward to it! My last and only Nvidia card was an 8800GT, I imagine a lot has changed since then.
> 
> Tired of AMD & Crossfire, even though I've been using their cards for years in my builds, I'm not feeling too compelled to stick with them any longer. I hope AMD stays strong though.
> 
> Now to get an XB270HU..


I went from the Creative 3dfx Voodoo2 to GTX 780 Ti


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> I have a problem that my OC on Gigabyte G1 980Ti drops from 1529Mhz on 1.224V to 1.516Mhz on 1.205V after few minutes of running stays that way for some time and then goes back up to old values and this keeps happening in a loop.
> 
> Any ideas?


I got the same , however IT looks that the US got a better batoh of G1s that we did here in EU.
Do not know anyone or haven t read about anyone running 1540 MHz in games like some of you guys do


----------



## SgtMunky

Thanks for the advice guys,

Looking at the Zotac GeForce GTX 980Ti AMP Edition, not sure what monitor but would like something around the 27" mark, any recommendations? I'll probably use my Ultrasharp as a second screen for a while


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> Your GPU reaches a limit (power, etc). I suggest you use the normal voltage modded bios on the 1st page. I get constant 1500 MHz.


I can keep constant 1516Mhz, not a problem actually







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Anyone has the Gigabyte G1 980TI?
> I would like to know how quiet is the triple fan Windforce cooler?
> In the default fan profile, what is the maximum speed the fans can go up to?
> Is the default fan profile enough? Or is a more agressive custom profile needed to properly cool an over locked G1?
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers!


The cooler is quite loud if you go over 70% or more fan speed.
I like to keep my card < 80*C so I run aggresive profile easily up to 3000 RPM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I got the same , however IT looks that the US got a better batoh of G1s that we did here in EU.
> Do not know anyone or haven t read about anyone running 1540 MHz in games like some of you guys do


I was able to do full run on Valley at 1540Mhz but crashed at FireStrike, with more voltage (require bios mod) it should be fine.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Anyone has the Gigabyte G1 980TI?
> I would like to know how quiet is the triple fan Windforce cooler?
> In the default fan profile, what is the maximum speed the fans can go up to?
> Is the default fan profile enough? Or is a more agressive custom profile needed to properly cool an over locked G1?
> 
> Thanks.
> Cheers!


At stock speeds it's quiet. When you start overclocking it can get quite loud. Mine is going back but I'm not sure if the fans are defective or not - in any case above 50% they have a high pitched whine on mine. Didn't hear anything like that with the Gigabyte GTX 970 cards I had before. The fans seem to go to maybe 65% max but that is quite a lot of RPM already. 100% is 4200 RPM.


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Just ordered a 980ti Classy from Amazon, hopefully it doesn't take too long to ship.







I may even have to finally invest in a custom WC setup for this...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Just ordered a 980ti Classy from Amazon, hopefully it doesn't take too long to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may even have to finally invest in a custom WC setup for this...


eekkk!
http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Classified-Graphics-06G-P4-4998-KR/dp/B010GK3YYC

those are pre order and considering amazon hasn't even had reference cards yet - i expect you may have a long wait . .


----------



## ElectroGeek007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> Just ordered a 980ti Classy from Amazon, hopefully it doesn't take too long to ship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I may even have to finally invest in a custom WC setup for this...
> 
> 
> 
> eekkk!
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Classified-Graphics-06G-P4-4998-KR/dp/B010GK3YYC
> 
> those are pre order and considering amazon hasn't even had reference cards yet - i expect you may have a long wait . .
Click to expand...

I'm not in a big hurry.







$50 more than reference MSRP seems like a respectable price and I guess I could always cancel if something better comes up.


----------



## Somasonic

Just ordered an EVGA Hybrid. None in stock around here anywhere and ETA 5 weeks







Currently running with no GPU as I had to sell my 780's to fund the 980 ti, the next 5 weeks are going to be difficult


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> I can keep constant 1516Mhz, not a problem actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cooler is quite loud if you go over 70% or more fan speed.
> I like to keep my card < 80*C so I run aggresive profile easily up to 3000 RPM.
> I was able to do full run on Valley at 1540Mhz but crashed at FireStrike, with more voltage (require bios mod) it should be fine.


When you say quite loud, is it like a hairdryer is in your PC case?


----------



## Cookybiscuit

My card still wont idle when running Chrome, even after the hotfix, anyone else?


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Just ordered an EVGA Hybrid. None in stock around here anywhere and ETA 5 weeks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently running with no GPU as I had to sell my 780's to fund the 980 ti, the next 5 weeks are going to be difficult


Brutal.

I had a Titan X Hybrid that I sold for what I paid for it last month, and it was heaven. But the cooler temps didn't open up any more OC potential than the original air version of the card hard, perhaps +25-30MHz tops, so for the 980 Tis I just bought I just went air instead to save some $$$ (EVGA SC+).

So far so good, but I do miss that dead quiet bliss of the AIO version for sure.


----------



## amigafan2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> its there Anyone that can go higher then 1565 mhz??


1595core, 2079 memory:-

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5240420


----------



## fruits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> My card still wont idle when running Chrome, even after the hotfix, anyone else?


I had a similar problem and then I remembered that I set my global power settings to prefer max performance and it applied to everything including random programs like skype and my wacom tablet's option panel. Changing it back to adaptive fixed it for me.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Brutal.
> 
> I had a Titan X Hybrid that I sold for what I paid for it last month, and it was heaven. But the cooler temps didn't open up any more OC potential than the original air version of the card hard, perhaps +25-30MHz tops, so for the 980 Tis I just bought I just went air instead to save some $$$ (EVGA SC+).
> 
> *So far so good, but I do miss that dead quiet bliss of the AIO version for sure*.


My 780's would get pretty loud under load so this time around I'm going for quiet (especially since I hope to order another one in the not too distant future). I'm prepared to pay a bit extra for that









Cheers.


----------



## cowie

sorry wrong thread


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I'm wondering if the radiator on the Hybrid can be run horizontally below the card i.e.
> 
> 
> 
> My main concern would be if there's any air in the unit there's nowhere for it to get trapped and it would keep cycling through the loop (bad for the pump). Any thoughts?
> 
> Oh yeah, and anyone know if it's push or pull (blowing out of or into the case) by default?
> 
> Thanks


I posted the questions above a while back but don't think I got any replies. Now that a few people have the Hybrid I wondered if anyone could have another look? Thanks


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> When you say quite loud, is it like a hairdryer is in your PC case?


Not that loud, when I play sitting on my couch with pad in hand it's ignoreable


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> My card still wont idle when running Chrome, even after the hotfix, anyone else?


What monitor? I have a ROG Swift and what I had to do with mine is go in to Nvidia Control Panel > Change resolution > Refresh rate: 120Hz.

What was happening was that the monitor was defaulting to 144Hz even though I had it set to 120Hz and even on the desktop 144Hz is sufficient enough to induce load clocks on your primary.

I believe this to be a bug with 350.12 drivers and later.

780 Ti SLI here but it's the same problem and solution.


----------



## gprmkr

Can someone tell me how the height of a video card is measured? Is it from the bottom of the pci connectors to the top? The I almost ordered the 980ti classified from Amazon but realized it may not fit in my case.


----------



## swiftypoison

Interesting. The classy even comes with a backplate now as standard. Good on EVGA for listening to customers.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Brutal.
> 
> I had a Titan X Hybrid that I sold for what I paid for it last month, and it was heaven. But the cooler temps didn't open up any more OC potential than the original air version of the card hard, perhaps +25-30MHz tops, so for the 980 Tis I just bought I just went air instead to save some $$$ (EVGA SC+).
> 
> So far so good, but I do miss that dead quiet bliss of the AIO version for sure.


Well I'm not sure what you were doing in terms of OC'ing but various reviews have firmly established that the Hybrid variant OC's about 100MHz higher than the SC version with the same PCB, some have it around 1514 others as high as 1540MHz etc. stable whereas the highest you can push the SC variant is around 1444MHz:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2






Personally speaking, I found that by ditching the SC coolers and going with Kraken G10's mated to Corsair H55's in push-pull I've upped my OC ceiling a good 36-49MHz (from 1192MHz or so to 1241-1254MHz).

Getting an OC down is a fine art, you might have been pushing your memory too hard, or, maybe you simply didn't win the silicon lottery but to take that personal experience and make blank statements that dropping the GPU core temperature a solid 35C doesn't increase your OC ceiling isn't exactly true. Everyone on water here, full-water block owners especially, will uniformly report an increase in OC headroom, be it 50 or 100Mhz or more.


----------



## PiERiT

Is voltage the only difference between 980Ti-SC-425 and 980Ti-SC-MaxAir in the OP? Can I achieve that voltage myself by setting +70mV in Afterburner, or does the BIOS do something special to only increase it during load?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I posted the questions above a while back but don't think I got any replies. Now that a few people have the Hybrid I wondered if anyone could have another look? Thanks


You can mount it however you wish, though it's recommended that the whole of the radiator be higher than the card, and the tubes be at the bottom of the radiator. Mine is due to arrive Tuesday, but I can't mount it that way due to my case. I'm not sure what the repercussions will be... it'll probably just run a little noisier/hotter.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *swiftypoison*
> 
> Interesting. The classy even comes with a backplate now as standard. Good on EVGA for listening to customers.


Oh youre paying for it, you just don't think you are.

That said, I'm eagerly waiting to see how much performance Guru3d and the rest can squeeze out of this bad boy. EVGA certainly has their work cut out for them this time around though, I'm not exactly certain Classified and KINGPIN will be head-and-shoulders faster than G1 Gaming, if at all.

I'm still curious as to whether or not KINGPIN will release with a full copper cooler as shown in the photo's and if that will result in better performance.

http://www.techpowerup.com/213182/evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-classified-kingpin-edition-pictured.html

Personally speaking, I think that if there is adequate airflow across copper it is far superior to aluminium and that the aluminum fins + copper pipe arrangement found in all non-reference coolers are a cost-saving measure more than anything else. There are those that insist that copper acts as a heat-sink, to which there is some merit in certain circumstances (i.e. poor to non-existent airflow) but if airflow is a part of the equation, copper is better hands-down.

More on this subject, with quotations below (underlined italics mine):

http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/183135-29-copper-aluminium

"Copper's thermal properties seem too good to be true - it closely follows that of Silver, the metal with the highest thermal conductivity, yet it is cheap and abundant. However, aluminium's popularity is due to a number of factors, notably, Aluminium's high TC density ratio, BUT PRIMARILY, its low melting point. _The low melting point allows extrusions to be made very cheaply._ Molten Aluminium is "squeezed" through a shaped orifice, which are cooled to form long extrusions (complete with fins, etc). These are then cut up into individual items and machined for detail)"

and:

"One glance at this table, and you'll know which material performs better at heat transfer.

http://www.monachos.gr/forum/content.php/286-materials-thermal-conductivity-data"

As you can tell, I'm a big fan of copper:


----------



## gbinfukdover

Just pre ordered and paid for EVGA 980ti classified.

Just hoping now overclockers are true to their arrival date times of 3/7 and i shall soon be part of the club he he

Looking forward to see what it can do in comparison to the 780 classified in sli, if much and for it to OC just as well

Any news on the classy ek blocks?


----------



## Gdourado

I saw this video:

http://www.computerbase.de/videos/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-partnerkarten-lautstaerke/

The G1 actually seems louder than the reference design...
Is this accurate?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbinfukdover*
> 
> Just pre ordered and paid for EVGA 980ti classified.
> 
> Just hoping now overclockers are true to their arrival date times of 3/7 and i shall soon be part of the club he he
> 
> Looking forward to see what it can do in comparison to the 780 classified in sli, if much and for it to OC just as well
> 
> Any news on the classy ek blocks?


I predict 22-23k GPU Firestrike max OC on air and MAYBE 24-25k GPU Firestrike full-water block with the KINGPIN. This is assuming it ships with the aforementioned full copper cooler pictured in press release.

I predict 980 Ti Classified will surprise everyone and be on par with Gigabyte G1 Gaming.

Meaning, yes, if youre waiting for Classy simply pick up G1 Gaming now unless youre an EVGA die-hard (or simply like step-up, Pascal will be out of that window though).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I saw this video:
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/videos/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-partnerkarten-lautstaerke/
> 
> The G1 actually seems louder than the reference design...
> Is this accurate?


They put the fans at 100% RPM, higher RPM fans x3 across an obstructive blower shroud and heat-sink, yeah it's going to be louder. Default fan algorithm, which still keeps card under 65C (single) under load is at 70% RPM.

This has been firmly established, look at the youtube reviews.

Default fan profile is next-to-inaudible, even at 70% RPM, as compared to the single default blower fan that needs to run at 100% RPM to keep load temps under 80C.

There is a point with fan RPM where you begin to reach diminishing returns with RPM and negative gains in acoustics. I have my fan's set to a max of 60-70% RPM, my own extensive independent testing has found there to be like a 3C reduction from 65% RPM to 100% RPM but like a doubling of noise. In short, not worth the noise.


----------



## Attomsk

My G1 is quite audible at 70% speed actually, but I game with headphones on so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## on1yalad

Hello

My issue/questions/concern is the same as the link below it seems to me that there is a pretty hard cap on our cards, then again i havent overclocked video card since 285 GTX and just using what i know about CPU overclocking & what i have read about 980 BIOS tweaking.

http://tinyurl.com/p85ae9n
Post 3129, 3126, 3132

How are some getting to 1250mV? if i enable overvoltage of +87mV it caps at 1230mV is this due to my brand of card - Evga 980ti Hybrid? or is it due to the card hitting the TDP(on load) cap at +37mV...i have never seen it hit higher than 1230mV even when overvoltage is set to +87mV.
i am pretty unsure of myself on editing this BIOS to allow for a 120% TDP with a 1250mV i have looked at some posts regarding steps to change these values but most of them are talking about a 980 and the limits related to that card are much different than the 980ti.
also what is the upper limit of voltage on this card? with the hybrid temps hover on load 48-51c should that give me more headroom for more mV? So why is the hybrid limited to the same standard of the no WC cooled cards?
Max Table clock does that mean that the hybrid series cards can/could maintain a 1531mhz core @ 1281.3mV? or am i misunderstanding?
Overvoltage +87mV + Boost voltage 1250mV = 1337mV is this the highest the card should be pushed to when keeping temps in line? i do notice in the voltage table the top end for CLK 74 is 1281.3mV is that nVidia's max reference voltage?
How safe is it to flash a BIOS when then is only 1 BIOS on the card?
Will Evga be providing a official bios to help open up this cards TDP/Voltage limits to be a bit more fruitful for the overclockers?
I find it odd that this TDP limits on they Hybrid/Hydro cards are similar to those of the SC/Reference cards.

EVGA 980TI Hybrid
My ASIC = 74.9
GPU Clock = 1480mhz - But sometimes the TDP limit with throttle and the voltage will drop to 1212mV and the card will crash. - depends on the game/bench.
Mem Clock = 7604mhz
http://i.imgur.com/q6Y53Xf.jpg


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Is voltage the only difference between 980Ti-SC-425 and 980Ti-SC-MaxAir in the OP? Can I achieve that voltage myself by setting +70mV in Afterburner, or does the BIOS do something special to only increase it during load?


Maxair applies 1.255v on load. You can't set vcore that high without flashing the BIOS, or pencil mod, or hard mod.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Maxair applies 1.255v on load. You can't set vcore that high without flashing the BIOS, or pencil mod, or hard mod.


I have your other bios already and it goes to 1.18 at load. Wouldn't setting +70 increase it?

I'm just paranoid and trying to avoid flashing it again.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> I have your other bios already and it goes to 1.18 at load. Wouldn't setting +70 increase it?
> 
> I'm just paranoid and trying to avoid flashing it again.


If you're using the SC 425 bios you will not be able to hit 1.255v, sorry.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you're using the SC 425 bios you will not be able to hit 1.255v, sorry.


Guess I'll be flashing the new one then. Thanks for the responses.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Personally speaking, I think that if there is adequate airflow across copper it is far superior to aluminium and that the aluminum fins + copper pipe arrangement found in all non-reference coolers are a cost-saving measure more than anything else. There are those that insist that copper acts as a heat-sink, to which there is some merit in certain circumstances (i.e. poor to non-existent airflow) but if airflow is a part of the equation, copper is better hands-down.
> 
> More on this subject, with quotations below (underlined italics mine):
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/183135-29-copper-aluminium
> 
> "Copper's thermal properties seem too good to be true - it closely follows that of Silver, the metal with the highest thermal conductivity, yet it is cheap and abundant. However, aluminium's popularity is due to a number of factors, notably, Aluminium's high TC density ratio, BUT PRIMARILY, its low melting point. _The low melting point allows extrusions to be made very cheaply._ Molten Aluminium is "squeezed" through a shaped orifice, which are cooled to form long extrusions (complete with fins, etc). These are then cut up into individual items and machined for detail)"
> 
> and:
> 
> "One glance at this table, and you'll know which material performs better at heat transfer.
> 
> http://www.monachos.gr/forum/content.php/286-materials-thermal-conductivity-data"
> 
> As you can tell, I'm a big fan of copper:


copper is good at sucking the heat away however, it is poor at dissipating heat even with air flow compared to aluminum. so it will not be as effective when it gets hotter it won't pull away as much heat. that's why you see copper cores w/aluminum fins; copper to suck and aluminum to blow.









those THG forum members are . . .THG forum members







here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OccamRazor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *0493mike*
> 
> Thanks guys thats some really cool stuff.
> 
> Occamrazor got me all curious and I had to go read up a bunch on aluminium and copper. Seems like their is some dissagrements on what makes a better heatsink.
> What I took from it is theres more to do about it than just the metal properties. Its shape, size, application, color. Air flow and a few others I dont remember. But for most intents and uses aluminium performs as good and off times better. There didn't seem to be that much difference in performance of the same application. And with aluminium being more cost effective.
> Cool learned something today.
> 
> 
> 
> More for you to think on:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The thermal conductivity of copper is nearly twice that of aluminum. (397/238 = 1.67 )
> Why are all-copper sinks marginally better, if at all, than similar all-aluminum sinks, and why are copper sinks with aluminum fins virtually identical?
> What factor of aluminum is compensating for its inferiority in thermal conductivity?
> Why are copper and aluminum sinks so close?
> What factor makes water a better cooling fluid than air. One would think it is heat capacity. If so, why is heat capacity irrelevant for the sink itself?
> Aluminum has a far higher specific heat than copper. But that is per unit weight, and aluminum is a third the density of copper.
> 
> specific heat = Joules/ (grams x degees)
> density = grams/ cubic centimeter
> specific heat x density = Joules/ (degrees x cc)
> 
> Aluminum 0.9 x 2.7 = 2.43
> Copper 0.385 x 8.96 = 3.55
> 
> Per unit volume, aluminum holds 70 % of the heat versus copper, per degree, so if equal amounts of heat are removed from equal volumes, the aluminum gets cooler. If the copper goes down 10 degrees, the aluminum goes down 10/.7 = 14 degrees.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> _There are 3 forms for the heat to be exchanged: by conduction, by convection and by radiation. Conduction is direct contact almost always between
> same phase materials (solid-solid) or with different phase materials (solid-gas) if the gas is stationary, convection is when you "carry away"
> the heat using different phase materials and one of it is moving and radiation only occurs at very high temperature difference.
> 
> The die of the processor exchange heat to the heat-sink by conduction as they are side by side.
> You remove the heat from the heat-sink with air. (convection)
> 
> If you have some experience with soldering, if you put you finger near the soldering tip you will be feeling the heat from it. (radiation)
> 
> When you design a heat exchange the main heat transfer method you are using is convection as the heat transferred by
> conduction needs more time to be of some significance.
> For the convective heat exchange design you'll need the heat transfer coefficient. This physical property is the resistance of a material to the
> heat flow. It will be easier to explain this with another example. If you have a water pipe, the heat transfer coefficient will be akin to a
> valve. The smaller the valve is, the harder to get a lot of water flowing. As we are talking about moving the heat from one material to another
> the smaller is the limiting factor. In this case, the air or water. Metals have approximately the same heat transfer coefficient.
> 
> For a good heat-sink design you will need then:
> 
> 1) A good material that is good at conducting heat from the CPU die to the heat-sink body.
> 
> 2) A good material that's light and cheap to be the heat-sink body.
> 
> Heat Transfer is calculated using the following formula:
> Q=U*A*DT where Q=heat, U= is a relationship between the two material's heat transfer coefficient, DT is the difference in temperatures between the
> 
> two materials and A is the surface area that be in contact. This area is one of the most important design challenge when constructing a HS. Given
> a high area you can compensate with bad heat transfer coefficients.
> 
> Now you'll be moving this heat with a fluid (water or air). the quantity you need to do this work will be given by the following formula:
> Q=m*C*DT where Q is the same heat that we transferred, C is the heat capacity of the material (how much heat you need to increase the temperature
> of the material, here water is better than air), m is the flow of fluid you'll be needing and DT is the allowable temperature will be having
> across the heat exchange.
> 
> This temperature is very critical, as a rule applies here "you can cool the hot material more than the cooling media".
> For example, if the highest temperature you have in the surface of the HS is 45°C, the air or water can't reach more than 45°C. So, the only
> variable we have here is the flow, so if you increase the flow you increase the heat removed from the HS.
> After all this, that's why mixed copper and aluminum HSF are becoming popular. You use a copper contact plate to channel the heat to the body of
> the heat-sink, and you use an aluminum body to convect that heat to the air. Also aluminum is cheaper, lighter and more workable than copper._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Occamrazor
Click to expand...


----------



## i7monkey

I'm a few clicks away from ordering a 980Ti from EVGA.

Someone tell me why I should or shouldn't buy one.

After taxes and currency conversion and shipping and brokerage it's going to cost ~$1030


----------



## Marc79

$1030, Christ, what on earth? Titan X price?

Good card, very fast, but not worth a grand.


----------



## Nate7

anyone seen EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti Hydro Copper looks sweet


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> $1030, Christ, what on earth? Titan X price?
> 
> Good card, very fast, but not worth a grand.


$670 US + $60 shipping = $730US

$730US = $900 Canadian

+ 13% tax = $1017

+$10 brokerage fee

~$1030 Canadian total.

Should I buy it?

If I order from NCIX it's $849+ tax, which is $960 total. I'd be saving about $70 if I went with NCIX instead of from EVGA, but I'll get it by Tuesday if I buy from EVGA and much longer from NCIX since they're sold out.


----------



## i7monkey

And BTW, after taxes a Titan X costs ~$1500 Canadian









Good god I remember buying the 780 and the 780Ti at almost identical prices to the US. Now we're getting screwed because of a weak dollar.


----------



## Marc79

If you're still on 1080 res, do you really need a 980 Ti? A 980 will do the job. Unless you're planning to go higher res, like 1440p, 1440p 144hz or something like 3440 x 1440, there's no need for a card of this caliber.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> If you're still on 1080 res, do you really need a 980 Ti? A 980 will do the job. Unless you're planning to go higher res, like 1440p, 1440p 144hz or something like 3440 x 1440, there's no need for a card of this caliber.


I'm still on 1080p, but I enjoy buttery smooth frame rates with all settings cranked, so these cards aren't wasted on me.

I used to have a 980 but it was a sidegrade from by 780Ti so I returned it.


----------



## ACM

I'm about to order my new motherboard since my lan port died on my current one, so while I'm getting a new board I thought I might buy a 980 Ti too...

Or so I thought, been trying to get my hands on a EVGA SC but that seems out of stock along with a lot of 980 Ti cards.

Any ideas on when these cards might come back in stock at their MSRP? (I'm shopping on Newegg)
Thanks.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I'm still on 1080p, but I enjoy buttery smooth frame rates with all settings cranked, so these cards aren't wasted on me.
> 
> I used to have a 980 but it was a sidegrade from by 780Ti so I returned it.


would a repost of all your ripping on nvidia's pricing the last few month help w/your decision?









get the furyX. 4GB is enough for 1080 . .now . .


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> would a repost of all your ripping on nvidia's pricing the last few month help w/your decision?


I ripped on the Titan-X, not the 980Ti, although $649 is still expensive









Quote:


> get the furyX. 4GB is enough for 1080 . .now . .


No point. They both cost the same and Fury X is 14% slower than 980Ti at 1080p.


----------



## looniam

i'm just busting your chops.









get what makes you happy - sorry about the exchange rate - maybe get the cheaper even if you wait . .time IS money ya know.


----------



## Nate7

Would it be possible to replace stock fan on reference card with quieter one?


----------



## i7monkey

The PC gods are trying to tell me something. I tried ordering it but there's an error with my card. Never happened before and I've ordered several times off EVGA.


----------



## Marc79

When I was ordering a backplate straight from EVGA.com same thing happend to me, close browser, try again, and again if it won't go through.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> When I was ordering a backplate straight from EVGA.com same thing happend to me, close browser, try again, and again if it won't go through.


I switched to Internet Explorer and this came up:
Quote:


> .Oops! Something broke.
> 
> We're terribly sorry for the inconvenience, however the stream of ones and zeroes seems to have crashed making quite a mess. A message has been sent to our web team with all the details of the crash, we'll look into it and fix it up post-haste.


And when trying my previous browser it won't even show any products. Looks like their site is down lol.


----------



## Marc79

Maintenance perhaps or large traffic to the site? Try tomorrow, or later today.


----------



## Sanek

Hi guys,

I've been playing around with my new EVGA 980Ti Hybrid. I've been reading whatever OC info for these cards that I could find, but so far the OC can't pass the 30-minute 3DMark FireStrike 1.1 demo loop - either I get a TDR (rare) or, mostly, get screen corruption and have to reboot the PC.

I'm OCing using EVGA Precision X 16, using the following settings:
Power Target: 110% + 87mV overvolt
GPU Clock Offset: +140 MHz (1280 MHz)
Mem Clock Offset: +500 MHz (2003 MHz)



The card (OC) typically idles at 30C-40C and goes up to 60C under load, although it usually takes it a while to get from 55C to 60C. Unfortunately, with Hybrid cards, only GPU is water-cooled, while VRM and memory is all still cooled by the blower fan on the card. In an attempt to stabilize things, I created a fairly aggressive fan profile, where fan would be at 70%-75% for the majority of the load:


The problem is that this does not seem to be enough (screen corruption occurs, likely due to something overheating) and the card is already pretty loud with that profile. Any recommendations on what to adjust here to stabilize everything and get the max performance out of this, hopefully not exceeding 75% fan speed.

Thanks!


----------



## Duarian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been playing around with my new EVGA 980Ti Hybrid. I've been reading whatever OC info for these cards that I could find, but so far the OC can't pass the 30-minute 3DMark FireStrike 1.1 demo loop - either I get a TDR (rare) or, mostly, get screen corruption and have to reboot the PC.
> 
> I'm OCing using EVGA Precision X 16, using the following settings:
> Power Target: 110% + 87mV overvolt
> GPU Clock Offset: +140 MHz (1280 MHz)
> Mem Clock Offset: +500 MHz (2003 MHz)
> 
> 
> 
> The card (OC) typically idles at 30C-40C and goes up to 60C under load, although it usually takes it a while to get from 55C to 60C. Unfortunately, with Hybrid cards, only GPU is water-cooled, while VRM and memory is all still cooled by the blower fan on the card. In an attempt to stabilize things, I created a fairly aggressive fan profile, where fan would be at 70%-75% for the majority of the load:
> 
> 
> The problem is that this does not seem to be enough (screen corruption occurs, likely due to something overheating) and the card is already pretty loud with that profile. Any recommendations on what to adjust here to stabilize everything and get the max performance out of this, hopefully not exceeding 75% fan speed.
> 
> Thanks!


Those would be artifacts, your OC is unstable. Back down the core/memory bit by bit until that all stops happening. It doesn't have anything to do with heat (which is good, you can lower your aggressive profile).


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I posted the questions above a while back but don't think I got any replies. Now that a few people have the Hybrid I wondered if anyone could have another look? Thanks


you CAN (the radiator..): I had it.

You don't want the hybrid if you are looking for a silent pc in idle; it wasn't air bubbles, but just the typical "buzz" sound of the pump. I had to return my card because of that. Instead I took the ACX model.


----------



## hemon

Do you know the difference in FPS in game between 1480mhz and 1500mhz at 1080p? Can you check this, please?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Do you know the difference in FPS in game between 1480mhz and 1500mhz at 1080p? Can you check this, please?


Are you serious mate? It's negligible.

Why would you even worry about fps at 1080p with a 980 Ti.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Are you serious mate? It's negligible.
> 
> Why would you even worry about fps at 1080p with a 980 Ti.


It is for "later"







...


----------



## szeged

Anyone in here have lords of the fallen that cat tell me what the vram usage is looking like at 4k ultra settings? Trying to compare to the vram usage on my TX. ty.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been playing around with my new EVGA 980Ti Hybrid. I've been reading whatever OC info for these cards that I could find, but so far the OC can't pass the 30-minute 3DMark FireStrike 1.1 demo loop - either I get a TDR (rare) or, mostly, get screen corruption and have to reboot the PC.
> 
> I'm OCing using EVGA Precision X 16, using the following settings:
> Power Target: 110% + 87mV overvolt
> GPU Clock Offset: +140 MHz (1280 MHz)
> Mem Clock Offset: +500 MHz (2003 MHz)
> 
> 
> 
> The card (OC) typically idles at 30C-40C and goes up to 60C under load, although it usually takes it a while to get from 55C to 60C. Unfortunately, with Hybrid cards, only GPU is water-cooled, while VRM and memory is all still cooled by the blower fan on the card. In an attempt to stabilize things, I created a fairly aggressive fan profile, where fan would be at 70%-75% for the majority of the load:
> 
> 
> The problem is that this does not seem to be enough (screen corruption occurs, likely due to something overheating) and the card is already pretty loud with that profile. Any recommendations on what to adjust here to stabilize everything and get the max performance out of this, hopefully not exceeding 75% fan speed.
> 
> Thanks!


Ur overclock sounds like its unstable. I seem to have been a little lucky with mine so far but its still going through testing as i have my core at +230mhz but my ram doesnt like anything past 1890mhz ( +275) but i only had to use +37mV to get my card stable so far.

Its gone through at least 2 hrs of straight testing on the evga oc scanner at 4K

My boost is hitting 1407mhz on the core.


----------



## wholeeo

Can someone with SLI Ti's run the Metro LL Vanilla benchmark with the following settings and post their results here,



Thanks,


----------



## Dimebagg

Im a new member of the club.

980ti's in sli Titan x water blocks.

1464 core stable. Cant be bothered pushing more as of yet.


----------



## Sanek

Lowered GPU clock by 40 MHz and lowered the fan curve by 20% and everything seems stable after a 30 minute test. I would still like to see results from other Hybrid owners for comparison. I saw some reviews of this card with some OC specifics, but I couldn't come close to their settings.









Also, for the Hybrid owners, are you using a custom fan profile?

Thanks!


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can someone with SLI Ti's run the Metro LL Vanilla benchmark with the following settings and post their results here,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Will do that next month when i get my second card, overclock it and make sure its all stable XD


----------



## Krautmaster

Hi Guys,

can u suggest a Bios for my 980 TI EVGA SC Reference card?

I flashed the one from page 8, 1,274V load and +21% Power Target but any how, I can't overclock my memory system any more. Not in Afterburner, not in PX.
The bios kinda behaves strange. +91 gpu clock speed results in 1480 Mhz boost under load. I dont know what my basis clock is like

Do u recommend to set only Power Target unlock in a custom bios and to overclock with tools or would u overclock by setting the clocks in Bios?

Card is on water, hardly reaches 45°C.

Thanks and best regards


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Lowered GPU clock by 40 MHz and lowered the fan curve by 20% and everything seems stable after a 30 minute test. I would still like to see results from other Hybrid owners for comparison. I saw some reviews of this card with some OC specifics, but I couldn't come close to their settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for the Hybrid owners, are you using a custom fan profile?
> 
> Thanks!


Fyi, custom fan profile applies only to the fan on the card not the external one on radiator


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Fyi, custom fan profile applies only to the fan on the card not the external one on radiator


Yep, that's another problem I'll have to look into as this card is louder on idle than my 780Ti Classified (ACX cooler), but it's really no biggie atm.

Also, disregard my last post - card still crashed like before with those settings. Trying lower memory clocks and the same GPU clocks as originally and will raise the memory clocks afterwards.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Yep, that's another problem I'll have to look into as this card is louder on idle than my 780Ti Classified (ACX cooler), but it's really no biggie atm.
> 
> Also, disregard my last post - card still crashed like before with those settings. Trying lower memory clocks and the same GPU clocks as originally and will raise the memory clocks afterwards.


When you did your overclock did you just raise the clocks and hoped for the best?


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> When you did your overclock did you just raise the clocks and hoped for the best?


I looked at the OC result table on GamerNexus and then tried clocks a bit less than what they had:
http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> I looked at the OC result table on GamerNexus and then tried clocks a bit less than what they had:
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


You can kinda do that but keep in mind that even though u have the same card it doesnt always work that way. I up the clocks slowly and start testing them to see if their stable. If i can get around 3 hrs through testing then i up the clocks a little more, if they fail that time i up the voltage by 1 or 2 notches, depending on the program your using.

I'm currently on day 2 of my overclocking for my video card and I think I've found a stable clock thats good for where i need it but in order to make sure that its 100% good I'm now throwing it through 12hrs of testing. At the time of this post it was at hr 4ish.

Normally up the clock by 25 - 35 mhz each time and continue forward. However the GTX 980 ti doesnt rly need to be overclocked.


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> I looked at the OC result table on GamerNexus and then tried clocks a bit less than what they had:
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


Have you used overvoltage? It always allows to put a bit more stress (Mhz) on the core








I would try going for +140Mhz as you had previously on core but +0Mhz on memory.
For quick test just run Valley then you can mess around with core again.
After you find something suitable run FireStrike (Valley is less demanding but takes also less time).
Then proceed to check how much memory you can add to keep it stable.
In the end test on some games


----------



## Krautmaster

opkay, what the ... a reinstallation of MSIs afterbruner did the trick, now memory oc works like it should... wondered as it didnt work with stock bios too ^^

EdiT. Damn, same **** again and a reinstall doenst help. Maybe bios related too? Does nobody has the same problme that the GPUs Memory cant be overclocked in Afterburner??


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Have you used overvoltage? It always allows to put a bit more stress (Mhz) on the core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try going for +140Mhz as you had previously on core but +0Mhz on memory.
> For quick test just run Valley then you can mess around with core again.
> After you find something suitable run FireStrike (Valley is less demanding but takes also less time).
> Then proceed to check how much memory you can add to keep it stable.
> In the end test on some games


GPU +140MHz
MEM +300MHz

Went through 30 min of Firestrike without any issues. I raised MEM to +400MHz now and running it again. If this is fine, I'll try to fine-tune in smaller increments.

I am using +87mV overvolt atm as well (should I be concerned this will kill my card quickly? Didn't think it would be a problem in this case). GPU temp is sitting at 62C max


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> GPU +140MHz
> MEM +300MHz
> 
> Went through 30 min of Firestrike without any issues. I raised MEM to +400MHz now and running it again. If this is fine, I'll try to fine-tune in smaller increments.
> 
> I am using +87mV overvolt atm as well (should I be concerned this will kill my card quickly? Didn't think it would be a problem in this case). GPU temp is sitting at 62C max


Running overvoltage is not a problem, I've run my previous card (GTX670) on higher voltage for over 2 years and it's still working perfectly









If you pass on +400Mhz mem I would try to go +450Mhz and if it passes I would leave it at that since you crashed on +500.


----------



## slidez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krautmaster*
> 
> opkay, what the ... a reinstallation of MSIs afterbruner did the trick, now memory oc works like it should... wondered as it didnt work with stock bios too ^^
> 
> EdiT. Damn, same **** again and a reinstall doenst help. Maybe bios related too? Does nobody has the same problme that the GPUs Memory cant be overclocked in Afterburner??


Everytime I have weird issues like that, I uninstall all nvidia drivers, reboot, and then a DDU uninstall pass in safe mode for good measure. I also uninstall afterburner sometime during that process. Usually after all of that and reinstalling drivers clears up anything buggy.


----------



## Krautmaster

okay thanks I'd give it a try as the stock bios behaves identically right now. By the way, im on win 10 but memory oc worked 2 days ago quite well...

Edit: Wired, seems to work when i close AISuite and Samsung Magican ... need to check what exactly may block here. Will report then.


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krautmaster*
> 
> okay thanks I'd give it a try as the stock bios behaves identically right now. By the way, im on win 10 but memory oc worked 2 days ago quite well...


Simplest test ever I would try different software to MSI Afterburner


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Running overvoltage is not a problem, I've run my previous card (GTX670) on higher voltage for over 2 years and it's still working perfectly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you pass on +400Mhz mem I would try to go +450Mhz and if it passes I would leave it at that since you crashed on +500.


Thanks!

+450 MHz gave a TDR, so switched back to +400 MHz and running another 30 min just to be sure


----------



## Krautmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Simplest test ever I would try different software to MSI Afterburner


The EVGA tool behaves the same. Memory was not overclocked even if the slider said so (in Afterbruner it switched back to zero automatically)

I think any other software blocks it, eg riva tuner statistics, AIsuite or Magican.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> +450 MHz gave a TDR, so switched back to +400 MHz and running another 30 min just to be sure


OK second test succeeded as well. Looks like I'll stick with these settings:


3DMark results:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5249026

Do note that my CPU is not overclocked at the moment (thats on the TODO list)


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> OK second test succeeded as well. Looks like I'll stick with these settings:
> [IMAGE]
> 
> 3DMark results:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5249026
> 
> Do note that my CPU is not overclocked at the moment (thats on the TODO list)


Very nice.

On the other hand I have a question, do you think it's worth to buy other LGA 1155 board for my old i5-2500k that will have PCIE 3.0? ( <100$) Current mobo has only 2.0 and I know it's a bottleneck.
Or just stick with it for now and change later for new mobo with new core? (in a few months)


----------



## Krautmaster

Stock:


OC:


i think its not yet maxed out, ASIC is only 62.5%

Teamviewer active during bench, might cut the result slightly.

Edit: there is some Headroom


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krautmaster*
> 
> Stock:
> 
> 
> OC:
> 
> 
> i think its not yet maxed out, ASIC is only 62.5%
> 
> Teamviewer active during bench, might cut the result slightly.
> 
> Edit: there is some Headroom


Was that all on stock voltage? The GPU clock is pretty impressive...


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Was that all on stock voltage? The GPU clock is pretty impressive...


If you look at his OC scores and GPU-Z it reports max of 1.274V so it was not on stock voltage








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krautmaster*
> 
> Edit: there is some Headroom


Very nice!


----------



## Krautmaster

nop, 1.274V. Haven't maxed out on stock voltage... I directly flashed the BIOS from page 8 with 1.274V Load and 121% PT.

So u think 1508 Mhz GPU @ 1.274V is okay so far? Memory does 2000mhz but I get crashed on any higher speeds. Daily use I'd use 1500/1980 I think.

>9100 in Fire Strike Extreme seems to be okay as well.

By the way... It seems like AMD Envolved blocked my memory OC, it is installed from my previous card.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krautmaster*
> 
> nop, 1.274V. Haven't maxed out on stock voltage... I directly flashed the BIOS from page 8 with 1.274V Load and 121% PT.
> 
> So u think 1508 Mhz GPU @ 1.274V is okay so far? Memory does 2000mhz but I get crashed on any higher speeds. Daily use I'd use 1500/1980 I think.
> 
> >9100 in Fire Strike Extreme seems to be okay as well.
> 
> By the way... It seems like AMD Envolved blocked my memory OC, it is installed from my previous card.


OK, I was suspecting you changed it via the BIOS. Thanks!


----------



## nonnac7

I gotta say that I'm pretty impressed with the G1. At stock it boosted to 1392 which was pretty impressive.

Using stock bios and +87 on the core I am stable at 1525 core and 8118 memory. Hate to buy the classified(but going to anyway to see which performs better and sell the worse of the two) when it comes out based on the results on this thing. Still got my NZXT G10 and X40 sitting on my old 780 but holding off on putting it on this till the classy comes out.

9602 on Firestrike Extreme with a 10252 Graphics score. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5222836
Pulled off a 17729 on Firestrike with a 21306 Graphics score. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5222762

Tempted to try a modded bios to see what I can get up to, but think I will wait to have my g10 + x40 on it before I give that a go.

I have noticed some coil whine like other G1 users but it's really only noticeable during super high fps, 1000+, generally on some loading screens. Other than that this card has far exceeded my expectations. It was also my first Gigabyte buy as I have always held out for ASUS custom models previously. Though the 780 debacle with not being able to bios mod voltage kinda makes me iffy on ASUS now adays.

If you can stomach the minor amount of coil whine during rare points I would say get one of these if you can!









How much more on the core were you guys able to eek out after changing the bios out?


----------



## WerePug

I have swapped my G1s for MSI gaming cards. They are a quieter and mine have a much lower coil whine.

However, like was previously reported in this thread, it has some kind of temperature throttling step mechanic, at which the voltage is gradually lowered the higher the temperature. These steps appear to be hard-coded, and can't be changed in BIOS.

I also have had trouble in modding the bios to force 1.275 volts. I couldn't get it there at all. I'm also having trouble with setting proper boost clocks in the bios. They always revert to the base clocks, or base boost clocks no matter what. I hope I will be able to resolve these problems, they look like solid enough cards.

I'm a bit disappointed with the out-of-the-box overclock capability, it seems to be unstable at 1480 mhz. Though I assume that is related to the ridiculous voltage throttling feature.

Precision's K-Boost forces max boost clock only one one card, the other remains in the power-saving state. Not sure if this is intended or not. The voltage still gets reduced with higher temperature though.

here is a base BIOS for the MSI 6G card

GM200-MSI6G-0-Base.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> I gotta say that I'm pretty impressed with the G1. At stock it boosted to 1392 which was pretty impressive.
> (...)
> Tempted to try a modded bios to see what I can get up to, but think I will wait to have my g10 + x40 on it before I give that a go.
> (...)
> How much more on the core were you guys able to eek out after changing the bios out?


Take a look here, we're working to have good bios for Gigabyte 980Ti G1 http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## i7monkey

lol I just ordered one









I don't want to bottleneck this card too much with my i7 920, so I'd love to overclock it to 4.2Ghz, but since I don't have my watercooling loop installed and I'm too lazy to reinstall it (gonna wait for Skylake in 3 months), I've dowclocked the 920 to 4Ghz and hopefully it'll be stable.

My Corsair H50 isn't handling the temps well (85C at load using prime







), and I don't want to pump up the voltage too much and make it hotter. Hopefully it's stable at 4Ghz lol. Would suck if it's not. There's no point reinstalling my loop for this machine I'd rather just do it when Skylake comes out.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I was able to squeeze another 20 or so MHz on the latest driver.
> 
> Power limit can also be tricked by a custom bios. I am yet to try 1.28V on the cores but motivman's bios at 450W works fine. 1540/4095 on a reference cooler. Temps yet to reach 70C on Furmark. But that's due to an ambient of 17C inside the server room.


How? I lost 5-10% performance on the new driver across the board.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> eekkk!
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Classified-Graphics-06G-P4-4998-KR/dp/B010GK3YYC
> 
> those are pre order and considering amazon hasn't even had reference cards yet - i expect you may have a long wait . .


Gonna be awhile. EVGA doesn't even have them on their site yet. I'd look to them first.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I saw this video:
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/videos/2015-06/geforce-gtx-980-ti-partnerkarten-lautstaerke/
> 
> The G1 actually seems louder than the reference design...
> Is this accurate?


No. The G1 is much quieter than reference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> lol I just ordered one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to bottleneck this card too much with my i7 920, so I'd love to overclock it to 4.2Ghz, but since I don't have my watercooling loop installed and I'm too lazy to reinstall it (gonna wait for Skylake in 3 months), I've dowclocked the 920 to 4Ghz and hopefully it'll be stable.
> 
> My Corsair H50 isn't handling the temps well (85C at load using prime
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), and I don't want to pump up the voltage too much and make it hotter. Hopefully it's stable at 4Ghz lol. Would suck if it's not. There's no point reinstalling my loop for this machine I'd rather just do it when Skylake comes out.


I don't think you'll see a bottleneck. But you will see a huge performance jump from the 920 to SL. I let my brother use the 980ti in his 920 system. Works great.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

I'm very happy with this card! I'm officially stable at 1500/4000 on stock voltage. My water block should be here tomorrow and then the fun will begin!


----------



## amlett

Edit, didn't see the sig. reference block I supose.


----------



## i7monkey

Have you guys had any problems with microstuttering? A bunch of people are having this problem:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561191/evga-gtx-980-ti-microstutter/0_100#post_24065140

One guy says it's a driver issue:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> Yup it's a driver issue!
> 
> I modded the .inf file on the v350.12 driver and loaded it for my 980Ti cards. Silky smooth 60fps in GTA5 at 1080p with 4xTXAA!
> These 353.xx drivers are just a pile of crap!! Nvidia needs to fix this ASAP!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Have you guys had any problems with microstuttering? A bunch of people are having this problem:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561191/evga-gtx-980-ti-microstutter/0_100#post_24065140
> 
> One guy says it's a driver issue:


I don't have any issues. I actually like the new 353.06 driver(I think that's the one). Any that I do have are game/server related. You're always going to have a bit of microstutter. I honestly believe people just like to complain.

Just over 30 posts doesn't constitute "a bunch of people" either.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Have you guys had any problems with microstuttering? A bunch of people are having this problem:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561191/evga-gtx-980-ti-microstutter/0_100#post_24065140
> 
> One guy says it's a driver issue:


No stuttering here. Silky smooth 60FPS in the Witcher 3 and GTA V at 1440p. Perhaps is the way people are uninstalling their old drivers and installing their new drivers.


----------



## i7monkey

edit: nevermind


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I haven't received my 980Ti yet, but what's the proper way to uninstall and reinstall drivers again?
> 
> If I'm switching between different cards I usually uninstall my old driver from the control panel, pop in the new card, then install the new card's driver.
> 
> If I'm just updating the driver I just install it over the old one without any uninstalling. If I remember correctly the installation lets you do a "clean installation".


I recommend using DDU to uninstall your old drivers. Has airways worked great for me and many others.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidez*
> 
> Everytime I have weird issues like that, I uninstall all nvidia drivers, reboot, and then a DDU uninstall pass in safe mode for good measure. I also uninstall afterburner sometime during that process. Usually after all of that and reinstalling drivers clears up anything buggy.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krautmaster*
> 
> Stock:
> 
> 
> OC:
> 
> 
> i think its not yet maxed out, ASIC is only 62.5%
> 
> Teamviewer active during bench, might cut the result slightly.
> 
> Edit: there is some Headroom


Just going out there to say that just because you can run 3dmark for the testing doesnt mean that the overclock is stable. How long have you actually testing this clock for?


----------



## helios123

hi there seems to be something off with the custom bios for watercooling on pg1 and MSI afterburner profies. When I click the reset button on msi afterburner my gpu no longer boost clocks to 1390 but instead seems to revert back to the same clockspeed with the original EVGA bios. Also if I save a profile and reload it it bases the new OC settings on the lower default clockspeed. Please can anyone help?


----------



## wholeeo

Well after Arkham Knight disappointed me to the point I returned my SC's I somehow got pulled back in and purchased 2x reference Gigabyte cards.







On stock bios I'm pushing 1500/400+ on memory. For whatever reason it feels strange not having EVGA's in my system.









I'm a bit concerned about their RMA process not being up to par with EVGA's and if they are at all picky about receiving back cards that have been watercooled or that have had their original cooler removed.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Can someone with SLI Ti's run the Metro LL Vanilla benchmark with the following settings and post their results here,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,


Anyone please?


----------



## ablangc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well after Arkham Knight disappointed me to the point I returned my SC's I somehow got pulled back in and purchased 2x reference Gigabyte cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On stock bios I'm pushing 1500/400+ on memory. For whatever reason it feels strange not having EVGA's in my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about their RMA process not being up to par with EVGA's and if they are at all picky about receiving back cards that have been watercooled or that have had their original cooler removed.
> Anyone please?


I will try it tonight. I don't have that resolution but I am sure I can do it with DSR. At work right now.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well after Arkham Knight disappointed me to the point I returned my SC's I somehow got pulled back in and purchased 2x reference Gigabyte cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On stock bios I'm pushing 1500/400+ on memory. For whatever reason it feels strange not having EVGA's in my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about their RMA process not being up to par with EVGA's and if they are at all picky about receiving back cards that have been watercooled or that have had their original cooler removed.
> Anyone please?


I'm actually surprised that EVGA's quality is slipping. That or the other manufacturers are stepping up. I'm hearing GREAT things about Zotac and MSI cards these days. I recently switched to Gigabyte and am really happy over the EVGA card.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I've been playing around with my new EVGA 980Ti Hybrid. I've been reading whatever OC info for these cards that I could find, but so far the OC can't pass the 30-minute 3DMark FireStrike 1.1 demo loop - either I get a TDR (rare) or, mostly, get screen corruption and have to reboot the PC.
> 
> I'm OCing using EVGA Precision X 16, using the following settings:
> Power Target: 110% + 87mV overvolt
> GPU Clock Offset: +140 MHz (1280 MHz)
> Mem Clock Offset: +500 MHz (2003 MHz)
> 
> 
> 
> The card (OC) typically idles at 30C-40C and goes up to 60C under load, although it usually takes it a while to get from 55C to 60C. Unfortunately, with Hybrid cards, only GPU is water-cooled, while VRM and memory is all still cooled by the blower fan on the card. In an attempt to stabilize things, I created a fairly aggressive fan profile, where fan would be at 70%-75% for the majority of the load:
> 
> 
> The problem is that this does not seem to be enough (screen corruption occurs, likely due to something overheating) and the card is already pretty loud with that profile. Any recommendations on what to adjust here to stabilize everything and get the max performance out of this, hopefully not exceeding 75% fan speed.
> 
> Thanks!


That's a helluva memory OC, +500MHz, is anyone else getting away with that? Dial back memory to +300-+400 max and try again.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm actually surprised that EVGA's quality is slipping. That or the other manufacturers are stepping up. I'm hearing GREAT things about Zotac and MSI cards these days. I recently switched to Gigabyte and am really happy over the EVGA card.


It's not exactly as though EVGA is slipping, the competitors have stepped up their game. For example, Gigaybyte had some issues with Kepler (people having to downclock their cards, coil whine etc.) but this time around, I have to say it, Gigabyte has a faster card on a non-reference PCB with a superior cooler (3 fans, it matters, more copper pipes and a cooler that directly contacts the VRM / MOSFET area). Binned chips to top everything off.

Can't wait to see how Asus' Strix, MSI Lightning Hybrid, and KINGPIN perform.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablangc*
> 
> I will try it tonight. I don't have that resolution but I am sure I can do it with DSR. At work right now.


Thanks.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm actually surprised that EVGA's quality is slipping. That or the other manufacturers are stepping up. I'm hearing GREAT things about Zotac and MSI cards these days. I recently switched to Gigabyte and am really happy over the EVGA card.


They are reference cards though, quality shouldn't really matter. I'm more concerned about future RMA service if need be since if I keep these cards they will definitely be going under water.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> That's a helluva memory OC, +500MHz, is anyone else getting away with that? Dial back memory to +300-+400 max and try again.


Yeah, it seems a lot of people are getting away with it actually. I also used gamersnexus results as the starting point and adjusted after testing:
http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2

I ended up on GPU +140MHz, MEM +400MHz, with a much less aggressive fan profile, which has been stable in 1 hr of 3DMark FireStrike 1.1 loop so far. I will try to boost the GPU clocks further, but I think I'll stick to MEM +400MHz.


----------



## Betroz

Hi guys









I'm trying to flash my MSI 980Ti cards (referense) but get this error :

Code:



Code:


Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted

That was using newest nvflash 5.218. With nvflash 5.206 that is Cert 2.0 bypassed, the cards is not even found. Can someone help me with this? Maybe I just need a Cert 2.0 bypassed version of nvflash 5.218 for this to work?

I'm attaching both my stock MSI bios and edited one here.

msi.zip 303k .zip file


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> Im a new member of the club.
> 
> 980ti's in sli Titan x water blocks.
> 
> 1464 core stable. Cant be bothered pushing more as of yet.


Nice rig and welcome! Love the pastel coolant color choice. Let us know how high you can push these bad boys on water.


----------



## stahlhart

Newegg has the MSI Gaming back in stock.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

God, I am so fearful at the moment ._.
I have two EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked under water. I think I want to use a custom BIOS to prevent throttling and to allow higher clocks.

But I don't know wich one would be the best choice. The second one, linked in start post? ("*THIS BIOS IS INTENDED FOR WATERCOOLING/BENCHING USE*")
Then I just need to set core and memory clock and leave all the other switches alone?

And if I flash my cards, what is the worst that could happen?


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Yeah, it seems a lot of people are getting away with it actually. I also used gamersnexus results as the starting point and adjusted after testing:
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2
> 
> I ended up on GPU +140MHz, MEM +400MHz, with a much less aggressive fan profile, which has been stable in 1 hr of 3DMark FireStrike 1.1 loop so far. I will try to boost the GPU clocks further, but I think I'll stick to MEM +400MHz.


I can get away with insane stuff in Firestrike, go play an actual game for a few hours to really be sure.

Right now I can't find one OC that works for everything. Some games let you get away with big overclocks while others won't. I could just set it to the lowest common denominator but I wouldn't get the most performance out of the card for that game.


----------



## vulcan78

Quick question, considering the complete absence of quality assurance on the recent display drivers (primarily in regards to the Chrome related TDR's, but I've also heard of crashing issues with The Witcher 3) could I use older drivers such as 350.12 with 980 Ti? My finances may allow for picking up one card in a few weeks, being forced to use the newer, garbage drivers, will be a deal-breaker for me as there is no point in 2x 780 Ti SLI performance on one card if I get to experience regular, frequent TDR's.

Hey Nvidia, how about giving us drivers that aren't ****e?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> God, I am so fearful at the moment ._.
> I have two EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked under water. I think I want to use a custom BIOS to prevent throttling and to allow higher clocks.
> 
> But I don't know wich one would be the best choice. The second one, linked in start post? ("*THIS BIOS IS INTENDED FOR WATERCOOLING/BENCHING USE*")
> Then I just need to set core and memory clock and leave all the other switches alone?
> 
> And if I flash my cards, what is the worst that could happen?


There is always a chance of bricking the cards. While I have flashed 50+ times over several maxwell cards. I have yet to brick one yet (Knock on wood).

But bios flashing is the only way you will get maximum performance out of these cards.

That bios is the correct one to use if you are under a full block.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quick question, considering the complete absence of quality assurance on the recent display drivers (primarily in regards to the Chrome related TDR's, but I've also heard of crashing issues with The Witcher 3) could I use older drivers such as 350.12 with 980 Ti? My finances may allow for picking up one card in a few weeks, being forced to use the newer, garbage drivers, will be a deal-breaker for me as there is no point in 2x 780 Ti SLI performance on one card if I get to experience regular, frequent TDR's.
> 
> Hey Nvidia, how about giving us drivers that aren't ****e?


Honestly while I use chrome and play Witcher 3 the Crashes, while annoying, Isn't that bad. While you can mod the .inf file to include the 980 ti, I honestly wasn't bothered by the crashes. sometimes you could play a complete sitting 4-5 hours and not crash, but sometimes you could just be playing for 20 min and crash once.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quick question, considering the complete absence of quality assurance on the recent display drivers (primarily in regards to the Chrome related TDR's, but I've also heard of crashing issues with The Witcher 3) could I use older drivers such as 350.12 with 980 Ti? My finances may allow for picking up one card in a few weeks, being forced to use the newer, garbage drivers, will be a deal-breaker for me as there is no point in 2x 780 Ti SLI performance on one card if I get to experience regular, frequent TDR's.
> 
> Hey Nvidia, how about giving us drivers that aren't ****e?


Have you tried the hotfix drivers?
http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3694/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-353.38


----------



## Krautmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Just going out there to say that just because you can run 3dmark for the testing doesnt mean that the overclock is stable. How long have you actually testing this clock for?


i played Witcher 3 and GTA V for around 1-2 hours on that setting.


----------



## Sem

is there a stock nvidia reference bios anywhere for the 980 Ti

normally TPU has them in the database but i cant find any


----------



## Partogi

Will it be okay if I flash my non-EVGA card with one of those EVGA custom bioses? I mean, will it brick my card?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Partogi*
> 
> Will it be okay if I flash my non-EVGA card with one of those EVGA custom bioses? I mean, will it brick my card?


If it's a reference board then yes it should be fine.

What card do you have?


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Have you tried the hotfix drivers?
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3694/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-353.38


I have tried these and they didn't seem to change anything. I did a fresh install with DDU.

BF4 seems to have a TDR after about 30-45 minutes.
Witcher 3 usually has a TDR every 2 hours.
FFXIV Heavensward seems totally random, could TDR after 20 minutes or not for 4+ hours.


----------



## Partogi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> If it's a reference board then yes it should be fine.
> 
> What card do you have?


Inno3d iChill Black Series.

It's a reference card, but with custom hybrid cooling.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> I have tried these and they didn't seem to change anything. I did a fresh install with DDU.
> 
> BF4 seems to have a TDR after about 30-45 minutes.
> Witcher 3 usually has a TDR every 2 hours.


I know EVGA has been asking for feedback on these drivers and their forums are a bit more sane than nvidia ones:
http://forums.evga.com/35338-Hotfix-Driver-Feedback-please-m2357908.aspx


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> There is always a chance of bricking the cards. While I have flashed 50+ times over several maxwell cards. I have yet to brick one yet (Knock on wood).
> 
> But bios flashing is the only way you will get maximum performance out of these cards.
> 
> That bios is the correct one to use if you are under a full block.
> Honestly while I use chrome and play Witcher 3 the Crashes, while annoying, Isn't that bad. While you can mod the .inf file to include the 980 ti, I honestly wasn't bothered by the crashes. sometimes you could play a complete sitting 4-5 hours and not crash, but sometimes you could just be playing for 20 min and crash once.


You mean edit The Witcher 3's .ini file? I don't actually own this game yet, my primary question is whether or not I can use 980 Ti with older drivers such as 350.12.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Have you tried the hotfix drivers?
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3694/~/geforce-hotfix-driver-353.38


If you look at the feedback people are still experiencing TDR's with this, I'm trying to get feedback specifically from 980 Ti owners here, ideally on Win 7. Thanks.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> You mean edit The Witcher 3's .ini file? I don't actually own this game yet, my primary question is whether or not I can use 980 Ti with older drivers such as 350.12.
> If you look at the feedback people are still experiencing TDR's with this, I'm trying to get feedback specifically from 980 Ti owners here, ideally on Win 7. Thanks.


no the .ini file of the driver you want to use. As to how to do that I am not sure but people have been doing that if they aren't pleased with the current drivers.


----------



## Pauliesss

Sorry for the stupid question, but how can I edit my original G1 BIOS?


----------



## Techgmr

I'm running two EVGA 980 TI SC with EK's Titan X full block / back plate. I benched my top card first (reference cooler) due to the limit of 1 per customer at Newegg and it reached over 1500mhz boost. Unfortunately I wasn't so lucky with the second one. Even on water the pair is only stable at 1430mhz (1.23 volts), but it never throttles due to staying under 48c at full load & my ears have already thanked me.

This brings me to Bios flashing which I have never done before. I have read the guides and have installed it all but i'm still to "scared" to do it...

One of the Modded Bios on the front page saves as "980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom". Does the file name have any bearing on the actual "flash". Am I able to rename it to something shorter (ie: 980Ti.rom) or will that make it not work correctly? I realize this is probably a dumb question but I wanted to be sure.

If I do muster up the courage to try it, once I get a successful flash my next step is to exit the cmd prompt and restart? Am I good to flash the 2nd card after the restart or must I do anything else?

I've seen some post where other's were having issues flashing. Once I press Y to confirm a flash there is no turning back right? I must get a successful flash or else i'm screwed? I'm able to try it multiple times if it fails I just can't exit the cmd prompt?

Is it ok to have a web browser open while i'm flashing?

Looking back at this I will most likely wait until a dual bios card comes out in the future for added peace of mind.


----------



## anotheraznguy

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> I'm running two EVGA 980 TI SC with EK's Titan X full block / back plate. I benched my top card first (reference cooler) due to the limit of 1 per customer at Newegg and it reached over 1500mhz boost. Unfortunately I wasn't so lucky with the second one. Even on water the pair is only stable at 1430mhz (1.23 volts), but it never throttles due to staying under 48c at full load & my ears have already thanked me.
> 
> This brings me to Bios flashing which I have never done before. I have read the guides and have installed it all but i'm still to "scared" to do it...
> 
> One of the Modded Bios on the front page saves as "980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom". Does the file name have any bearing on the actual "flash". Am I able to rename it to something shorter (ie: 980Ti.rom) or will that make it not work correctly? I realize this is probably a dumb question but I wanted to be sure.
> 
> If I do muster up the courage to try it, once I get a successful flash my next step is to exit the cmd prompt and restart? Am I good to flash the 2nd card after the restart or must I do anything else?
> 
> I've seen some post where other's were having issues flashing. Once I press Y to confirm a flash there is no turning back right? I must get a successful flash or else i'm screwed? I'm able to try it multiple times if it fails I just can't exit the cmd prompt?
> 
> Is it ok to have a web browser open while i'm flashing?
> 
> Looking back at this I will most likely wait until a dual bios card comes out in the future for added peace of mind.






You can rename the bios to whatever you like. In terms of flashing. Make sure you run as admin. I also have been flashing a bit and have it in sli

I noticed that using only DP instead of DVI my monitors wouldnt turn back on so i have a temp DVI monitor setup whenever i am flashing

I do disable SLI first in nvidia control panel and exit everything after SLI is disabled.

I just run two commands
nvflash -6 --index=0 980tiSC.rom
nvflash -6 --index=1 980tiSC.rom

Since i have no integrated gpu 0/1 are the correct gpus
if you have an APU then your index numbers will vary

I normally just flash both at same time then reboot.

Also for those that are curious about the TDR within chrome, the beta driver listed by NVidia has appeared to resolve the random crashing at desktop. In game stability has not changed for better or worse for me but then again i havent had time to game


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> I'm running two EVGA 980 TI SC with EK's Titan X full block / back plate. I benched my top card first (reference cooler) due to the limit of 1 per customer at Newegg and it reached over 1500mhz boost. Unfortunately I wasn't so lucky with the second one. Even on water the pair is only stable at 1430mhz (1.23 volts), but it never throttles due to staying under 48c at full load & my ears have already thanked me.
> 
> This brings me to Bios flashing which I have never done before. I have read the guides and have installed it all but i'm still to "scared" to do it...
> 
> One of the Modded Bios on the front page saves as "980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom". Does the file name have any bearing on the actual "flash". Am I able to rename it to something shorter (ie: 980Ti.rom) or will that make it not work correctly? I realize this is probably a dumb question but I wanted to be sure.
> 
> If I do muster up the courage to try it, once I get a successful flash my next step is to exit the cmd prompt and restart? Am I good to flash the 2nd card after the restart or must I do anything else?
> 
> I've seen some post where other's were having issues flashing. Once I press Y to confirm a flash there is no turning back right? I must get a successful flash or else i'm screwed? I'm able to try it multiple times if it fails I just can't exit the cmd prompt?
> 
> Is it ok to have a web browser open while i'm flashing?
> 
> Looking back at this I will most likely wait until a dual bios card comes out in the future for added peace of mind.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yes you can rename the bios, I usually name it something that I can remember it by so like 980Ti425.rom So i know it is the full 425w version.

You can flash both cards in one go and then restart.

The issues they were having while flashing were only because they were using the wrong version of NVflash, the correct version is in joe dirts thread.

Usually unless your computer just crashes in the middle of it it will succeed and yes you can have the web browser open while flashing. It will disable your card and flash.


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> is there a stock nvidia reference bios anywhere for the 980 Ti
> 
> normally TPU has them in the database but i cant find any


From my reference card:

980ti_stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Techgmr

So I type in the first command for just one GPU and after it says its successful I do it again for the other one and than restart? I'm not supposed to type in both commands at once right, just one at a time then restart?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> So I type in the first command for just one GPU and after it says its successful I do it again for the other one and than restart? I'm not supposed to type in both commands at once right, just one at a time then restart?


Well at first you are going to have to do

nvflash --list

to find the numbers of your cards so lets just say its like this

(0) GTX 980ti
(1) GTX 980ti

Then you would do this

Nvflash -6 --index 0 980ti425.rom

to flash the first one, the second one:

Nvflash -6 --index 1 980ti425.rom

and then restart. and you should be good to go.


----------



## Medous

Any good bios for Inno3d iChill x3?


----------



## Techgmr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Well at first you are going to have to do
> 
> nvflash --list
> 
> to find the numbers of your cards so lets just say its like this
> 
> (0) GTX 980ti
> (1) GTX 980ti
> 
> Then you would do this
> 
> Nvflash -6 --index 0 980ti425.rom
> 
> to flash the first one, the second one:
> 
> Nvflash -6 --index 1 980ti425.rom
> 
> and then restart. and you should be good to go.


Should I be concerned that my display adapters are listed as:

<0> Graphics Device
<1> Graghics Device

& not 980ti?


----------



## Wolfsblvt

When I am flashing the BIOS, should I use my integrated GPU to use my monitor?
I mean when flashing the BIOS the cards are deactivated, right?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> When I am flashing the BIOS, should I use my integrated GPU to use my monitor?
> I mean when flashing the BIOS the cards are deactivated, right?


It's not necessary to do so. I've never done it. I've always flashed with the cards powering my monitors. I've never had a problem.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> It's not necessary to do so. I've never done it. I've always flashed with the cards powering my monitors. I've never had a problem.


But how can I enter the command fo the second card, if my first card got deactivated and the monitor has turned black?
Or does does the flashing still live the card and drivers running? That would be strange, in my understanding


----------



## Betroz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Betroz*
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm trying to flash my MSI 980Ti cards (referense) but get this error :
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
> Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL
> 
> ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted
> 
> That was using newest nvflash 5.218. With nvflash 5.206 that is Cert 2.0 bypassed, the cards is not even found. Can someone help me with this? Maybe I just need a Cert 2.0 bypassed version of nvflash 5.218 for this to work?
> 
> I'm attaching both my stock MSI bios and edited one here.
> 
> msi.zip 303k .zip file


Anyone?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> But how can I enter the command fo the second card, if my first card got deactivated and the monitor has turned black?
> Or does does the flashing still live the card and drivers running? That would be strange, in my understanding


For me the monitors have always flashed and come back on. I never had a situation where it didn't come back on. The card and drivers will still run, however the changes will only take affect on reboot.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> I'm running two EVGA 980 TI SC with EK's Titan X full block / back plate. I benched my top card first (reference cooler) due to the limit of 1 per customer at Newegg and it reached over 1500mhz boost. Unfortunately I wasn't so lucky with the second one. Even on water the pair is only stable at 1430mhz (1.23 volts), but it never throttles due to staying under 48c at full load & my ears have already thanked me.
> 
> This brings me to Bios flashing which I have never done before. I have read the guides and have installed it all but i'm still to "scared" to do it...
> 
> One of the Modded Bios on the front page saves as "980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom". Does the file name have any bearing on the actual "flash". Am I able to rename it to something shorter (ie: 980Ti.rom) or will that make it not work correctly? I realize this is probably a dumb question but I wanted to be sure.
> 
> If I do muster up the courage to try it, once I get a successful flash my next step is to exit the cmd prompt and restart? Am I good to flash the 2nd card after the restart or must I do anything else?
> 
> I've seen some post where other's were having issues flashing. Once I press Y to confirm a flash there is no turning back right? I must get a successful flash or else i'm screwed? I'm able to try it multiple times if it fails I just can't exit the cmd prompt?
> 
> Is it ok to have a web browser open while i'm flashing?
> 
> Looking back at this I will most likely wait until a dual bios card comes out in the future for added peace of mind.


I would turn that rear fan around to feed rather than deprive the ceiling mounted AIO of air. Yes browser open is fine BUT YOU CANNOT HAVE ANY PROGRAM THAT ADJUSTS FREQUENCY, VOLTAGE, FAN RPM ETC. OPEN WHILE FLASHING OTHERWISE YOU WILL GET A BAD FLASH, I.E. MSI AFTERBURNER AND PRECISION X.


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Betroz*
> 
> Anyone?


The official thread has x64 / x86 v5.218.0.1 with certificates bypassed:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## Betroz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcworm*
> 
> The official thread has x64 / x86 v5.218.0.1 with certificates bypassed:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x


Thanx


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> Should I be concerned that my display adapters are listed as:
> 
> <0> Graphics Device
> <1> Graghics Device
> 
> & not 980ti?


no, that is normal, I just forgot what it was actually labeled.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> *you CAN (the radiator..): I had it.*
> 
> You don't want the hybrid if you are looking for a silent pc in idle; it wasn't air bubbles, but just the typical "buzz" sound of the pump. I had to return my card because of that. Instead I took the ACX model.


Thanks







I'd heard the pump was quiet, I guess I'll have to wait and see since I have one ordered. Fingers crossed









EDIT: Can anyone with a 980 Ti Hybrid comment on pump noise/overall noise please? I'm getting paranoid I've made a bad choice esp. since I'm paying a pretty premium and putting up with a long wait to get a card I thought would be next best to silent. Thanks


----------



## szeged

anyone have the game lords of the fallen in here?

If anyone does can you run a quick test for me

ultra settings, 2x, 4x and 8x msaa @ 4k on their 980ti? my titan x is showing that on average its using around 7500mb of vram atm and just want to see how the 980ti runs the game since my friend wants to play it and he wants to buy a 980ti. just curious if he will be able to play it at the same settings with no problems.

thanks.


----------



## kael13

Someone over on the EVGA forums is saying that EK had said they won't be supplying a block for the Classified. Is that likely?


----------



## Sanek

Anyone get a KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE BSOD? Just got one, while playing a video on Desktop - wondering if this is related to the GPU overclock or an issue with the NVidia drivers or completely unrelated?

Completely disabled OC and doing an system file integrity check - will see if I get the issue without the OC.


----------



## ablangc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well after Arkham Knight disappointed me to the point I returned my SC's I somehow got pulled back in and purchased 2x reference Gigabyte cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On stock bios I'm pushing 1500/400+ on memory. For whatever reason it feels strange not having EVGA's in my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about their RMA process not being up to par with EVGA's and if they are at all picky about receiving back cards that have been watercooled or that have had their original cooler removed.
> Anyone please?


Sorry, I do not have Metro Lasst Light Vanilla, I only have the Redux Version. I do have Metro 2033 (Non Redux).


----------



## jdstock76

I gave Newegg a second chance since they're the only ones in the U.S. Selling the G1. Ordered on the 17th and still not here. Didn't even ship it till 6/22. Never again.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcworm*
> 
> From my reference card:
> 
> 980ti_stock.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks what card was it a review sample


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I gave Newegg a second chance since they're the only ones in the U.S. Selling the G1. Ordered on the 17th and still not here. Didn't even ship it till 6/22. Never again.


What payment method are you using?

Also, when on the topic of BIOS flashing I always exit out of MSI AB, go into the device manager and disable the 980 Ti, and THEN flash. Restart, enable the card, and then restart one more time.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> What payment method are you using?


Credit Card


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Credit Card


WOW that's really strange. Perhaps they were waiting on a shipment? That's definitely not OK though. They know that without a doubt us PC enthusiasts are driven crazy waiting for mail. I bought my 980 Ti through them with Paypal Credit and it took a day to validate it, but I always spend the money on overnight shipping when I buy something more than a couple hundred dollars so it still came here 2 days after purchase.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> WOW that's really strange. Perhaps they were waiting on a shipment? That's definitely not OK though. They know that without a doubt us PC enthusiasts are driven crazy waiting for mail. I bought my 980 Ti through them with Paypal Credit and it took a day to validate it, but I always spend the money on overnight shipping when I buy something more than a couple hundred dollars so it still came here 2 days after purchase.


It's an every time occurrence for me though. That's why I stopped buying product from them.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> anyone have the game lords of the fallen in here?
> 
> If anyone does can you run a quick test for me
> 
> ultra settings, 2x, 4x and 8x msaa @ 4k on their 980ti? my titan x is showing that on average its using around 7500mb of vram atm and just want to see how the 980ti runs the game since my friend wants to play it and he wants to buy a 980ti. just curious if he will be able to play it at the same settings with no problems.
> 
> thanks.


At the beginning portion i was getting 35fps maxed with the in game settings and not adjusting the .ini file. I got to the max ram for the card and my clocks were core 1400mhz boost and ram 1900mhz

I only tested this for a short period because i think the game is horribly optimized and the controls dont feel right in it.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It's an every time occurrence for me though. That's why I stopped buying product from them.


That's so strange. You ever yell at the people there? Maybe they put you on a "take a long time to ship" list









I've never, not even once, had a package take a long time to reach me and I'm in MA.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> At the beginning portion i was getting 35fps maxed with the in game settings and not adjusting the .ini file. I got to the max ram for the card and my clocks were core 1400mhz boost and ram 1900mhz
> 
> I only tested this for a short period because i think the game is horribly optimized and the controls dont feel right in it.


what resolution and anti aliasing did you try it at? my friend wants to see if he can match the settings to mine so we can compare. Im currently running tri sli titan x so my fps was over 100 the entire time with 8x msaa but the vram was heading to 8gb used, but i know that vram allocated isnt actual vram used.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> That's so strange. You ever yell at the people there? Maybe they put you on a "take a long time to ship" list
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never, not even once, had a package take a long time to reach me and I'm in MA.


I yelled the last time it took 2 weeks to get a product I paid 2 day shipping on. That's a terrible experience. LoL!

On that note I just dropped the hammer on the Qnix 1440 PP Matte. Can't wait to see the G1 in action.


----------



## HeavyUser

So I started messing around with overclocking since my replacement card will be here in a few days

Overclock:
+87mV
+165Mhz
+600Mhz

My unigine score is 102.9 FPS, that seems pretty low considering what some of you guys are getting. Also I tried to upload a pic of my unigine score but it isn't working...


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Thanks what card was it a review sample


MSI reference from OCUK


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> what resolution and anti aliasing did you try it at? my friend wants to see if he can match the settings to mine so we can compare. Im currently running tri sli titan x so my fps was over 100 the entire time with 8x msaa but the vram was heading to 8gb used, but i know that vram allocated isnt actual vram used.


Res was 4K but i didnt see any settings in the game for AA. Again i didnt go into the .ini file. but ill check again for you


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> What payment method are you using?
> 
> Also, when on the topic of BIOS flashing I always exit out of MSI AB, go into the device manager and disable the 980 Ti, and THEN flash. Restart, enable the card, and then restart one more time.


No need to disable the device, youre wasting your time. Restart ONE TIME is required though.

To give you an example of what reading this feels like:

"before I disconnect my mouse, I disable the device, and then disconnect, then reconnect, then re-enable, and then restart the computer twice in a row just to be safe".

Youre doing completely unnecessary things for no reason at all, but whatever, if you have nothing else better to do.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> No need to disable the device, youre wasting your time. Restart ONE TIME is required though.
> 
> This is like saying "before I disconnect my mouse, I disable the device, and then disconnect, then reconnect, and restart the computer twice in a row just to be safe".
> 
> Youre doing completely unnecessary things for no reason at all, but whatever, if you have nothing else better to do.


HAHAHAHAHA you're mad and I laughed. Thank you for this. Good times.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Res was 4K but i didnt see any settings in the game for AA. Again i didnt go into the .ini file. but ill check again for you


awesome thanks


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> So I started messing around with overclocking since my replacement card will be here in a few days
> 
> Overclock:
> +87mV
> +165Mhz
> +600Mhz
> 
> My unigine score is 102.9 FPS, that seems pretty low considering what some of you guys are getting. Also I tried to upload a pic of my unigine score but it isn't working...


Unless you're throttling by 50Mhz or there is an issue with your system, it's just your silicon. What I've found with my current G1 970 is that high overclocks don't always translate to high benchmark numbers. Like I said, unless there is a bottleneck of some kind in my system that I'm unaware of, my silicon simply does not scale well. Many have noted that anything past 1500Mhz on their 970's translated to very little performance gain, whilst others have reached 1600Mhz and seen massive benefits. I think it depends on other factors besides your stable frequencies alone.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA you're mad and I laughed. Thank you for this. Good times.












Hope they aren't offended, who knows where they got that idea from.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> awesome thanks


Again didnt see anything to adjust the AA in game or actually in the .ini file so i guess any AA done is injected from drivers or tied to another setting in this game ( go figures ) the fps for some reason didnt capture with action but it was between 30-35fps


----------



## HeavyUser

My proc
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Unless you're throttling by 50Mhz or there is an issue with your system, it's just your silicon. What I've found with my current G1 970 is that high overclocks don't always translate to high benchmark numbers. Like I said, unless there is a bottleneck of some kind in my system that I'm unaware of, my silicon simply does not scale well. Many have noted that anything past 1500Mhz on their 970's translated to very little performance gain, whilst others have reached 1600Mhz and seen massive benefits. I think it depends on other factors besides your stable frequencies alone.


My proc is a i5-3570k no overclock, I doubt that would bottleneck the card?

Edit: Anyone else have a lag when changing setting in Precision X, there is a lag for me even at stock GPU settings


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA you're mad and I laughed. Thank you for this. Good times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope they aren't offended, who knows where they got that idea from.
Click to expand...

because that was the only way at first to get maxwell to take a flash.









Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - Zoson's H2O and AIR Custom BIOS
Quote:


> Flash guide:
> 1. Unpack both zips to the same folder.
> 2. Right click "Computer" and to go Manage. Computer Manager opens.
> *3. Click Device Manager
> 4. Expand Display Adapters
> 5. Right click your GTX980/970 and Disable it(all of them if you have more than one).*
> 6. Start -> run -> cmd (must be administrative, or you must have UAC disabled)
> 7. Navigate to your nvflash folder: cd\folder\path\here\
> 8. If you are flashing a BIOS intended for your card, simply type:
> nvflash BIOSNAME.rom
> 9. If you need a PCI DeviceID Override, add -6 after nvflash and before your filename.
> nvflash -6 BIOSNAME.rom


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> because that was the only way at first to get maxwell to take a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - Zoson's H2O and AIR Custom BIOS


DING DING DING and this man knows what he is talking about! Yoda ya wise son of a gun!


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Again didnt see anything to adjust the AA in game or actually in the .ini file so i guess any AA done is injected from drivers or tied to another setting in this game ( go figures ) the fps for some reason didnt capture with action but it was between 30-35fps


thats weird that you dont have the AA option i wonder what thats about.

Thanks though, glad to see the 6gb vram IS enough for this game.


----------



## psychok9

Guys I need an advice: I found a good price of a EVGA 980TI SC (last Inno3D order, sadly, has been canceled from the shop).
I'm looking a *quite* card excellent on air *overclocking*.
In some videos seem noisy.


----------



## kdawgmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> thats weird that you dont have the AA option i wonder what thats about.
> 
> Thanks though, glad to see the 6gb vram IS enough for this game.


no problem.

Always happy to help/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Guys I need an advice: I found a good price of a EVGA 980TI SC (last Inno3D order, sadly, has been canceled from the shop).
> I'm looking a *quite* card excellent on air *overclocking*.
> In some videos seem noisy.


I have the reference 980 ti and its not that loud at all rly, this is coming from a person that did just come from R9 290x X3 so yeah XD but they do seem to still overclock very well. If its noise that is a problem probably get the acx 2.0 from evga or the MSI gaming edition OR if your willing to spend the bucks go with the hybrid from evga


----------



## ski-bum

My EVGA 980ti ACX had a problem that the fans would kick into full speed for no reason at all. The fan speed would show 0 rpm.
I RMA'd it with EVGA. They cross shipped a new one and paid all the expenses. My old card had an ASIC quality rating of 60.8%. My new card has a ASIC rating of 77.6%.
My Firestrike score went from 14445 to 15139 at stock settings. Haven't done any OC'ing yet.
Gotta get lucky once in awhile.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdawgmaster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Guys I need an advice: I found a good price of a EVGA 980TI SC (last Inno3D order, sadly, has been canceled from the shop).
> I'm looking a *quite* card excellent on air *overclocking*.
> In some videos seem noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the reference 980 ti and its not that loud at all rly, this is coming from a person that did just come from R9 290x X3 so yeah XD but they do seem to still overclock very well. If its noise that is a problem probably get the acx 2.0 from evga or the MSI gaming edition OR if your willing to spend the bucks go with the hybrid from evga
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I refer to the custom version (ACX) and I'm very sensitive to noise (my case is near), so I didn't buy reference, and a long time ago, I sent back a Sapphire 280x overclocked for the same reason (too much noise).


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I refer to the custom version (ACX) and I'm very sensitive to noise (my case is near), so I didn't buy reference, and a long time ago, I sent back a Sapphire 280x overclocked for the same reason (too much noise).


I have the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 and just tested this in a silent room for you. Up to 65% is pretty much silent. Up to 80% is still pretty damn quiet. 100% is sort of loud, but definitely annoys me because it sounds like exactly what it is: two tiny fans spinning really fast making a high toned fan noise. This opinion is coming from a water cooler who loves his silence. Been waiting for my GPU block for a week now!!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Unless you're throttling by 50Mhz or there is an issue with your system, it's just your silicon. What I've found with my current G1 970 is that high overclocks don't always translate to high benchmark numbers. Like I said, unless there is a bottleneck of some kind in my system that I'm unaware of, my silicon simply does not scale well. Many have noted that anything past 1500Mhz on their 970's translated to very little performance gain, whilst others have reached 1600Mhz and seen massive benefits. I think it depends on other factors besides your stable frequencies alone.


What can also be happening is that there isn't enough current available through the default vbios. For example, my cards (780 Ti) will NOT sustain anything higher than 1215MHz at the default vbios's 106% Power Target or 300W. It is only by increasing Power Target to 120% or 325W and they will sustain their max stable limit of 1241MHz.

I can set them at 1241-1254MHz and they will display that under MODERATE load via OSD but as soon as core load breaches say 95% the clocks drop down to 1215MHz at 106% PT.

So, yeah, basically if you have your clocks set higher but aren't seeing a commensurate improvement in frames you've probably exceeded the default vbios' power delivery limit and will need to increase current to sustain the higher frequency. In effect, youre not actually at the frequency you think youre at as the cards are current starved and will only clock so high. All of this can be viewed in real-time by setting up your OSD data through Precision X > Monitoring > GPU Clock > Properties: In OSD, same for GPU Usage, Temperature, Memory Usage, Framerate and whatever else your heart desires.

On this subject, I'm seeing a lot of people on here asking for default vbios, to save your vbios before flashing to a modified vbios simply open up GPU-Z and click on the green arrow icon to the right of "BIOS Version".


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I refer to the custom version (ACX) and I'm very sensitive to noise (my case is near), so I didn't buy reference, and a long time ago, I sent back a Sapphire 280x overclocked for the same reason (too much noise).
> 
> 
> 
> I have the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 and just tested this in a silent room for you. Up to 65% is pretty much silent. Up to 80% is still pretty damn quiet. 100% is sort of loud, but definitely annoys me because it sounds like exactly what it is: two tiny fans spinning really fast making a high toned fan noise. This opinion is coming from a water cooler who loves his silence. Been waiting for my GPU block for a week now!!
Click to expand...

Thank you a lot!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> because that was the only way at first to get maxwell to take a flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Extract and Flash GTX 970 and 980 Firmware - Zoson's H2O and AIR Custom BIOS


Damn, well I apologize, I wasn't aware you guys had to do this as I'm still on Kepler. Is this still the case for 980 Ti?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Damn, well I apologize, I wasn't aware you guys had to do this as I'm still on Kepler. Is this still the case for 980 Ti?


I don't believe you still have to do this, but I do it out of force of habit. I think the new versions of NvFlash bypass that requirement.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Thank you a lot!


Hey no problem man let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## PiERiT

My card immediately artifacts and crashes games with the MaxAir BIOS, whereas it was fine with the 425 BIOS. I don't think it can handle the increased voltage.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Hey no problem man let me know if you need anything else.


You are kind. Could you tell me what's the +mv GPU limit?
In a review the card was pushed to +43mv.


----------



## ablangc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Well after Arkham Knight disappointed me to the point I returned my SC's I somehow got pulled back in and purchased 2x reference Gigabyte cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On stock bios I'm pushing 1500/400+ on memory. For whatever reason it feels strange not having EVGA's in my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a bit concerned about their RMA process not being up to par with EVGA's and if they are at all picky about receiving back cards that have been watercooled or that have had their original cooler removed.
> Anyone please?


I decided to run it with those settings albeit using Metro Last Light Redux

Options: Resolution: 2560 x 1440; Quality: Very High; SSAA: Off; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Motion Blur: Normal; Tesselation: Normal; VSync: Off; Advanced PhysX: On;

3 Runs:

Run 1: Total Frames: 23323, Total Time: 171.2391 sec
•Average Framerate: 136.24
•Max. Framerate: 220.26 (Frame: 19261)
•Min. Framerate: 39.67 (Frame: 16790)

Run 2: Total Frames: 23277, Total Time: 171.2997 sec
•Average Framerate: 135.92
•Max. Framerate: 249.75 (Frame: 19145)
•Min. Framerate: 34.86 (Frame: 15061)

Run 3: Total Frames: 23267, Total Time: 171.2964 sec
•Average Framerate: 135.86
•Max. Framerate: 231.75 (Frame: 19260)
•Min. Framerate: 38.22 (Frame: 8)

Average Results
•Average Framerate: 136.00
•Max. Framerate: 249.75
•Min. Framerate: 34.86

CPU 4790k Overclocked 4.7 GHz
SLI EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 with a Bios Mod (980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards) Power Limit set to 121 / +200 Core / +400 Memory


----------



## theMillen

FINALLY got my evga hybrid kit in today... told myself i would wait til tomorrow to install it at work (due to having better tools/huge workbench, im an IT Tech) but i couldn't control myself... but let me tell you, that was a ROYAL PITMFA... lol, not really hard, but much more involved than just unscrewing 8 screws.. why the hell do reference use multiple different screw types with multiple different hex bits.. oy vay! anyhoo time to throw it in the rig and test'er out!







/endrant


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> You are kind. Could you tell me what's the +mv GPU limit?
> In a review the card was pushed to +43mv.


MSI AB shows up to +87, but I'm pretty sure it won't let you pass 1.25v without a modded BIOS (correct me if I'm wrong). My card runs at the stock 1.193v during gaming and benching and by some crazy luck my OC of 1500/4000 is completely stable with that stock voltage. Also, the power slider goes up to 110 in AB.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablangc*
> 
> I decided to run it with those settings albeit using Metro Last Light Redux
> 
> Options: Resolution: 2560 x 1440; Quality: Very High; SSAA: Off; Texture filtering: AF 16X; Motion Blur: Normal; Tesselation: Normal; VSync: Off; Advanced PhysX: On;
> 
> 3 Runs:
> 
> Run 1: Total Frames: 23323, Total Time: 171.2391 sec
> •Average Framerate: 136.24
> •Max. Framerate: 220.26 (Frame: 19261)
> •Min. Framerate: 39.67 (Frame: 16790)
> 
> Run 2: Total Frames: 23277, Total Time: 171.2997 sec
> •Average Framerate: 135.92
> •Max. Framerate: 249.75 (Frame: 19145)
> •Min. Framerate: 34.86 (Frame: 15061)
> 
> Run 3: Total Frames: 23267, Total Time: 171.2964 sec
> •Average Framerate: 135.86
> •Max. Framerate: 231.75 (Frame: 19260)
> •Min. Framerate: 38.22 (Frame: 8)
> 
> Average Results
> •Average Framerate: 136.00
> •Max. Framerate: 249.75
> •Min. Framerate: 34.86
> 
> CPU 4790k Overclocked 4.7 GHz
> SLI EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 with a Bios Mod (980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards) Power Limit set to 121 / +200 Core / +400 Memory


Thanks for that. Do you mind posting a screenshot of the results page when you have a moment? I'll run Redux's benchmark on my system and compare.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I yelled the last time it took 2 weeks to get a product I paid 2 day shipping on. That's a terrible experience. LoL!
> 
> On that note I just dropped the hammer on the Qnix 1440 PP Matte. Can't wait to see the G1 in action.


That's just so strange. I don't understand it. Also, once you go 1440p you'll never go back. With my overclock I'm getting a steady 60FPS in the Witcher 3 with everything maxed out except shadows on high on my ASUS PB278Q 1440p. It looks so incredible on 1440p. I love the extra screen space too.


----------



## ablangc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Thanks for that. Do you mind posting a screenshot of the results page when you have a moment? I'll run Redux's benchmark on my system and compare.


 MetroRedux.pdf 1068k .pdf file


I just saved it as a PDF File.

Here are the screen shots.


----------



## Psybadek

Just got my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 with Backplate. Love this card! It's simply amazing!


----------



## on1yalad

On my Hybrid Bios i would like to be able to use 1.250V on load and not have TDP trigger a PerfCap throttle.

I messaged Sheyster and he suggested the MAXAIR Bios but looking at that bios the stock Clocks are much different than mine and i am a bit scared to brick my $$$ card. would anyone be willing to help me modify the attached bios to have a similar power limit setting of the following.

*980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards*
- 1.250v at load
- 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%

GM200_EVGA_HYBRID_Stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## friend'scatdied

Are there any BIOSes based on ACX 2.0+?

The ones I've tried have the fans spinning erratically and not shutting off at idle (presumably due to having reference fan voltages/profiles).


----------



## funkmetal

Ordered my 2 EVGA reference SC models on Friday last week from ncix. Just waiting for them to charge my card and ship them. Super excited to get them


----------



## Gabe324

Hey Guys I am about to buy myself a gtx 980ti but before I do what is the best gtx 980ti you can buy right now??? , which manufacture has highest binned chips from your experience in using the cards , I am looking at a zotac one on ebay with 3 fans , it's going for around 650 and I have 50 ebay bucks ready to use.... this card is gonna be specifically for 4k gaming usage everyday. And I want to know which one is the best overclocker... please help me out thanks....


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Hey. Me again








I will give more detailed results on my overclocking, and also the BOIS flash, when I have done it.
At the moment I am just softly testing the card and settings on my setup, running the benchmarks and seeing the scores around Ref.

I haven't done much OC in this test here, just voltage increased and extended the power limit.
Now I am confused. My Fire Strike score seems to be okay for that cards. (Fire Strike: 22.104, Fire Strike Ultra: 7.092)

But why the heck does the Combined Test uses just around 50-70% of my GPUs?  I thought they would be near full load, like the graphics test with ~97%, but no.
Is this right? If so, what is the explenation? Or am I doing something wrong? 

(Thought it could be my CPU, cause it has low fps in the Physics Test, but CPU usage is also around 60%)

Screenshot while running it:


----------



## BoutDrama

I just bought a 980ti and will sli in a month. I am running 3 dell ms2330mx monitors and a single 55" Sony 4k tv. Do I need to have active adapters or will passive ones work for the Display Port connectors. Resolution for each monitor is 1920/1080 resolution. I was looking at either getting 3 Display Port to DVI cables or Display Port to DVI adapters. I just don't know if I would need to get passive or active adapters. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## xonare

Do you think there will be AIO Hybrid cooling compatible with Gigabyte G1 at some point?


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Do you think there will be AIO Hybrid cooling compatible with Gigabyte G1 at some point?


Doubt it, the EVGA AIO uses the reference blower. The G1 has full custom fans.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BoutDrama*
> 
> I just bought a 980ti and will sli in a month. I am running 3 dell ms2330mx monitors and a single 55" Sony 4k tv. Do I need to have active adapters or will passive ones work for the Display Port connectors. Resolution for each monitor is 1920/1080 resolution. I was looking at either getting 3 Display Port to DVI cables or Display Port to DVI adapters. I just don't know if I would need to get passive or active adapters. Any help is appreciated.


You need active adapters i tried passive did not work for my 3 monitor setup


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe324*
> 
> Hey Guys I am about to buy myself a gtx 980ti but before I do what is the best gtx 980ti you can buy right now??? , which manufacture has highest binned chips from your experience in using the cards , I am looking at a zotac one on ebay with 3 fans , it's going for around 650 and I have 50 ebay bucks ready to use.... this card is gonna be specifically for 4k gaming usage everyday. And I want to know which one is the best overclocker... please help me out thanks....


Usually the top end ASUS, STRIX and EVGA classifieds, for sure. I don't know about Zotac but I don't think they have the reputation as the classifieds do. Also, I hear the MSI gamings are pretty good this 980 Ti series.


----------



## brian19876

Anyone have another suggestion for a beginner water cooling for the 980ti i ordered the evga hybrid on amazon weeks ago but getting tired of waiting no sign of when the hybrid will ship


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Anyone have another suggestion for a beginner water cooling for the 980ti i ordered the evga hybrid on amazon weeks ago but getting tired of waiting no sign of when the hybrid will ship


What about the Hydro Copper?
And if it is also not available, you can just take EVGA Ref or SC and buy the EK block, if you feel confident enough to apply it yourself.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Do you think there will be AIO Hybrid cooling compatible with Gigabyte G1 at some point?


There's supposed to be full waterblocks coming but I doubt we'll see any AIO setups for it. So if you want a similar setup you need to get a full waterblock (as the VRM heatsink is connected to the main heatsink) and a 120mm radiator and pump. I would wait for MSI's upcoming hybrid cooler setup or get the EVGA Hybrid.


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> There's supposed to be full waterblocks coming but I doubt we'll see any AIO setups for it. So if you want a similar setup you need to get a full waterblock (as the VRM heatsink is connected to the main heatsink) and a 120mm radiator and pump. I would wait for MSI's upcoming hybrid cooler setup or get the EVGA Hybrid.


Then it'll have to wait, probably next card and new pc, I plan to watercool next PC I'll be building but it's not gonna be soon.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Anyone have another suggestion for a beginner water cooling for the 980ti i ordered the evga hybrid on amazon weeks ago but getting tired of waiting no sign of when the hybrid will ship


You want a full cover water block because that will actively cool the memory as well as the core which is very important and helpful for keeping the temps down. Get a CPU block, pump, and a 240/360 radiator and call it day. I'm telling you it's so worth it. Run the radiator in push/pull and put the fans in the lowest speed and enjoy your completely silent and cool PC.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> That's just so strange. I don't understand it. Also, once you go 1440p you'll never go back. With my overclock I'm getting a steady 60FPS in the Witcher 3 with everything maxed out except shadows on high on my ASUS PB278Q 1440p. It looks so incredible on 1440p. I love the extra screen space too.


Ya. I have a little research to do on overclocking. The qnix but I'd be happy with 75-90fps. The 980ti is just too much muscle for the ASUS 144hz 1080.

UPS says the G1 will be here tomorrow. Woohoo! So happy because I shipped out my other 980ti today. The 980 just isn't enough. LoL.


----------



## Colek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colek1*
> 
> Alright. I am running 980Ti-SC-425 BIOS and having no issues with drivers or games freezing.
> 
> Although when I tried firstly 980Ti-SC-MaxAir, games would freeze and GPU would reset (could hear the fan going back to 0%, when I have it set at MSI to 100%). Motivman's BIOS would give me drivers crashes every once in a while, so it was no good for me.
> 
> 
> 
> When I try to overclock it at MSI by only adding Core or Memory - even just +10 gives crash/freeze. My ASIC 60.8% so I guess it's kinda poor.
> 
> Running EVGA GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked on reference cooling.
> 
> Here's MSI Afterburner screen when running GTA V maxed out - getting 50-60 FPS


Anyone might be able to give me a hand? Do I just have a bad one to OC, or it's PSU/Mobo problem?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colek1*
> 
> Anyone might be able to give me a hand? Do I just have a bad one to OC, or it's PSU/Mobo problem?


I would uninstall the drivers use DDU

uninstall afterburner then reinstall

so basically restart from the beginning.

are you still using the 425 bios?

because it seems from the afterburner screenshot it isn't right.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> I would uninstall the drivers use DDU
> 
> uninstall afterburner then reinstall
> 
> so basically restart from the beginning.
> 
> are you still using the 425 bios?
> 
> because it seems from the afterburner screenshot it isn't right.


I definitely second this. Something is not right if you can't even do +10


----------



## DarkLiberator

This is a strange question, but is there like a list of 980 Tis by length and width?


----------



## Hiikeri

Kuufa, close to GPU-Z and try then OCs memory. Only 1 overclocking/card reading program on, example AB only.


----------



## PullTheTricker

I just got the 980 Ti G1 from Gigabyte, and I'm annoyed having to use oc-guru software utility in order to customize the LED's color on the card. Then when I reboot, color changes back to default wich is also annoying. I don't like it so far. Is there anything I could do to make it more ''permanent''?


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> I just got the 980 Ti G1 from Gigabyte, and I'm annoyed having to use oc-guru software utility in order to customize the LED's color on the card. Then when I reboot, color changes back to default wich is also annoying. I don't like it so far. Is there anything I could do to make it more ''permanent''?


The color changing on Gigabyte card is propertiary to Gigabyte, not every 980Ti has such feature thus there is no other software that controls this function than OC Guru II. You can specify some features of this in Nvidia Experience LED controller but not color.


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> The color changing on Gigabyte card is propertiary to Gigabyte, not every 980Ti has such feature thus there is no other software that controls this function than OC Guru II. You can specify some features of this in Nvidia Experience LED controller but not color.


Personally, the OC Guru color control worked at first, but randomly stopped working a day later. Rather than changing the color, trying to apply any color to the LED through OC Guru now just shuts it and the other two LEDs off completely until I restart.

I'm stuck on the default white or nothing at all and reinstalling drivers and OC Guru do nothing to fix it. Annoying software.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> The color changing on Gigabyte card is propertiary to Gigabyte, not every 980Ti has such feature thus there is no other software that controls this function than OC Guru II. You can specify some features of this in Nvidia Experience LED controller but not color.


I kinda regret now that I didn't just go for the MSI or EVGA. Gigabyte is not doing their customers a favour at all by forcing us into a certain utility that we don't like. I wish there was some way to not make oc-guru and afterburner not come in conflict with eachother.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> My proc
> My proc is a i5-3570k no overclock, I doubt that would bottleneck the card?
> 
> Edit: Anyone else have a lag when changing setting in Precision X, there is a lag for me even at stock GPU settings


I've been thinking I should update my 4670K to a 4790K, but my 4670K is at 4.5Ghz so I can't see how my gaming results will jump up that much. I'd see an increase in a couple of frames, that's it. I would see a marked improvement in my benchmarking numbers, though. A 3570K is not that much different to a 4670K. Frequency is the most important in games anyway so keep it overclocked and you should be fine. The only reason why I want to upgrade is because I had to replace my Z87 board after it bit the bullet a week outside of warranty. I went with a Z97 board since it was the same price but with extended warranty, m.2 support, more SATA ports, more 4-pin fan headers, etc. Since I had intended on keeping the Z87 board and the 4670K until Skylake, replacing the Z87 board makes me think I should skip Skylake and just get a 4790K. The 5775C doesn't interest me as it overclocks poorly. If I get a 4790K at a good price, I can hopefully overclock it well and then update to Skylake-E or Canonlake, or whatever Intel has coming out late in 2016. This will extend the lifespan of my Z97 board and make the annoying upgrade a little less annoying.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What can also be happening is that there isn't enough current available through the default vbios. For example, my cards (780 Ti) will NOT sustain anything higher than 1215MHz at the default vbios's 106% Power Target or 300W. It is only by increasing Power Target to 120% or 325W and they will sustain their max stable limit of 1241MHz.
> 
> I can set them at 1241-1254MHz and they will display that under MODERATE load via OSD but as soon as core load breaches say 95% the clocks drop down to 1215MHz at 106% PT.
> 
> So, yeah, basically if you have your clocks set higher but aren't seeing a commensurate improvement in frames you've probably exceeded the default vbios' power delivery limit and will need to increase current to sustain the higher frequency. In effect, youre not actually at the frequency you think youre at as the cards are current starved and will only clock so high. All of this can be viewed in real-time by setting up your OSD data through Precision X > Monitoring > GPU Clock > Properties: In OSD, same for GPU Usage, Temperature, Memory Usage, Framerate and whatever else your heart desires.
> 
> On this subject, I'm seeing a lot of people on here asking for default vbios, to save your vbios before flashing to a modified vbios simply open up GPU-Z and click on the green arrow icon to the right of "BIOS Version".


I'm not using the default BIOS. The original BIOS that came with the card throttled at stock and overclocked. An updated BIOS directly from Gigabyte did the same. My edited BIOS removed throttling and PerfCap Reasons. I increased the TDP slightly (though I don't think that was the issue), increased temperature target (this was definitely not the issue) and altered the boost voltage table. I believe this is what stabilised my clocks. It could have been TDP, but the signs weren't pointing in that direction. According to GPU-Z, HWiNFO and Afterburner my card now sticks at 1520Mhz all the time. My scores did not increase by very much at all. The incremental increase could quite easily be down to driver updates or other factors.


----------



## aj_hix36

I have an ASUS and Gigabyte reference GTX 980 Ti in SLI, each with an EVGA Hybrid Cooler. I'm running 1500 core and 3800 memory almost stable,with +87 voltage, and temps at 51c. I'm pretty much at the power limit all the time. What is the correct course of action for me to do in order to stabilize it or even exceed it? Am I short on voltage or am I out of power draw? And how do these 425w bioses work? I thought the max a 6+8 pin could put out is 250w? Won't trying to pull 425w damage something?


----------



## helios123

Hi I flashed the bios with the custom watercool bios on page 1. I seem to have some sort of issue with it. When I first turn on my computer the core will boost to 1390 around. But if I click reset on MSI afterburner/precision X it will go down to 1190 or something, which seems to be the default clock speed before flashing the bios. I'm using EVGA 980ti Superclocked. As a result of this issue if I try to save my OC settings in afterburner it will not really work as when I then reapply it, instead of 1390+110 = 1500 it will be 1190 + 110= 1300 based of the lower reset settings. Is anyone having the same issue? What could be the problem?


----------



## HAL900

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR

How it looks cooler this card?


----------



## SDhydro

Non reference asus 980ti must be getting close to being released:

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3770


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Non reference asus 980ti must be getting close to being released:
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3770


Tomorrow.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe324*
> 
> Hey Guys I am about to buy myself a gtx 980ti but before I do what is the best gtx 980ti you can buy right now??? , which manufacture has highest binned chips from your experience in using the cards , I am looking at a zotac one on ebay with 3 fans , it's going for around 650 and I have 50 ebay bucks ready to use.... this card is gonna be specifically for 4k gaming usage everyday. And I want to know which one is the best overclocker... please help me out thanks....


From what I've seen in the past, EVGA Classified and Kingpin, Gigabyte G1 Gaming, MSI Lightning (usually a step above the Gaming line), ASUS's Matrix or Poseidon (which aren't out yet or even announced) and GALAX HOF.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> You want a full cover water block because that will actively cool the memory as well as the core which is very important and helpful for keeping the temps down. Get a CPU block, pump, and a 240/360 radiator and call it day. I'm telling you it's so worth it. Run the radiator in push/pull and put the fans in the lowest speed and enjoy your completely silent and cool PC.


You make it sound so easy.







A high-performing, quiet, decent looking water cooling setup can quite easily cost €600 or much, much more. You could almost buy a second 980ti for that. Water cooling is for silence without compromising on performance. It's not a cost-effective or necessary solution for many setups, IMO.

Also, on a personal note, it takes a lot of work to get it right and maintain a loop. I'd be having regular panic attacks whilst building it for fear I'd destroy an expensive component and have no system for weeks on end. I have serious breakdowns just rebuilding my cable management.







That part is obviously just me.


----------



## PullTheTricker

So today I've been testing the 980 Ti G1, and damn dat coil whine, thats not what I wanted to hear at all. Before this I used the GTX 970 Gaming from MSI, and it was silent as hell, ran cool and had no weird noise whatsoever. Needless to say, this is the first time ever I've heard such a whining/beeping noise. When I go to desktop or during loading screens the coil whine seems to stop, but then in-game I hear a loud whining noise.

I knew it damnit! I should've sticked to MSI as they just make solid products. Problem is, I bought this 980 Ti G1 for around 730 euros brand new, and they usually cost around 850 euros.
I'm thinking I will return this G1 and wait a little longer untill NVIDIA solves pricing issues in Europe?

''Nvidia Considering Price Cuts for Maxwell 2.0 Graphic Cards including the Geforce GTX 980 Ti, GTX 980 and GTX 970

Read more: http://wccftech.com/nvidia-price-cut-maxwell-2-graphics-cards/#ixzz3eZFfhzTZ''

Apparently NVIDIA could be aware of pricing issue in Europe, far exceeding the MSRP of 649 USD. A 980 Ti shouldn't cost more then 700 euros.
What do you guys advise for me?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Anyone have another suggestion for a beginner water cooling for the 980ti i ordered the evga hybrid on amazon weeks ago but getting tired of waiting no sign of when the hybrid will ship


I've taken a look at a disassembled G1 Gaming and, although I could be mistaken, I'm fairly certain NZXT's Kraken G10 will bolt right up to it with the caveat that there will be inadequate VRM / MOSFET cooling as the G1 Gaming variant does not have a VRM / MOSFET cooling midplate, on the G1 this function is accomplished by an integrated plate on the fin array assembly itself.

So in theory you could do it, but in practice youre not going to want your VRM / MOSFET area at 100+ C and neither will your GPU.

See here for what using the Kraken G10 on a card with similar TDP and nothing on the VRM / MOSFET area looks like:

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/

Simply using a card with a VRM cooling mid-plate will result in temps that are actually better than the cooler the AIO kit replaced, as can be seen here in this video of an MSI GTX 780 Lightning:






And another 10-15C lower with the addition of copper heat-sinks in this area.

If youre in the category of potential 980 Ti owners that want's a non-reference card that will work with an AIO kit other than EVGA's slightly overpriced Hybrid kit such as I am, might I suggest MSI's recently released 6GB Gaming variant, which includes a VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-pate and seems to be right about on par performance-wise with Gigabyte's G1 Gaming:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,3.html

(second image down)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> You want a full cover water block because that will actively cool the memory as well as the core which is very important and helpful for keeping the temps down. Get a CPU block, pump, and a 240/360 radiator and call it day. I'm telling you it's so worth it. Run the radiator in push/pull and put the fans in the lowest speed and enjoy your completely silent and cool PC.


I agree and disagree at the same time. An AIO kitted card with a pre-existing VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plate and additional copper heat-sinks has VRM / MOSFET temps a solid 20C cooler than with a non-reference cooler and considerably lower than reference. Check out the video above, at the preset 3:06 mark and compare the VRM, Memory and PCB temps between "Stock" and "G10 Kraken" at 1320 core with the same voltage of 1.212V, you will see this:

Stock Temperatures, 1320 core, 1.212V, 75% Fan Speed:

Core: 76C
VRM: 68C
Memory: 63C
PCB: 55C

G10 Kraken, 1320 core, 1.212V, "Extreme" Fan Speed:

Core: 46C
VRM: 59C
Memory: 55C
PCB: 51C

Other G10 owners with the ability to read VRM temps have reported an additional reduction of about 10-15C (no exaggeration) by simply adding an array of copper heat-sinks to the VRM / MOSFET area of said mid-plate as shown here:

http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/232654-kraken-g10-help/

No, this isn't as cool as a full water-block at all (all temps above would be 40-45C under load), but in the grand scheme of things, it isn't that much warmer either. Someone here just a few pages ago mentioned that their second 980 Ti, under full water-block, wouldn't OC beyond 1460Mhz or so, so we can't exactly use OC ceiling as a metric of cooling efficiency either. YES, lower temps does equate to higher OC ceiling but there are other factors that mean you could end up with a statistical outlier and have an overclocking dud under full water-block or an overclocking champ under an AIO kit (someone under Jay2cent's 980 Ti Hybrid review commented that their Hybrid was pushing 1560Mhz on the core stable).

So then there is the other rationale for investing in a full loop and water-blocks: increased longevity. Well, yes, youre going to extend the life of the card even further than an AIO kit, which itself if properly done right (used on a card with a VRM cooling mid-plate) BUT, and speaking from personal experience here, HOW LONG DO YOU PLAN ON OWNING THE CARD IN QUESTION? I'm sure there are those out there who thought it was prudent to invest $500+ in a full custom loop including $150 per GTX 580 3-4 years ago that might still be "enjoying" 30FPS at 1080p but the majority of those reading this, myself included, who can even contemplate and follow through with exotic, complex and expensive cooling solutions can also afford, and usually tend to, replace their GPU's when the next-best-thing comes along.

I told myself, _only one year ago_, when piecing together my system that I would ONLY replace my pair of 780 Ti when a single card came along that was equally powerful. Well, here I am, only one year later, already looking at which non-reference 980 Ti variant with a suitable VRM cooling mid-plate I want to shoe-horn into one of the Kraken G10 bracket's currently enveloping the 780 Ti's that are about to be pulled out of my system (oh that other bracket is going to be used, the second 980 Ti will be added next month when I can swing the other $700).

So the longevity rationale is a bit moot in the end. And an AIO cooled card, which I've already demonstrated above, has lower temperatures than non-reference cooled cards, which themselves have lower temperatures than reference, meaning: you can expect longer life than both non-reference and reference cooled cards with a _properly_ done Hybrid kit. Back to full water-blocks; so now you have a complex, expensive, water-cooled solution that needs to be either scrapped and sold or taken as a loss when it comes time to upgrade, which for most of us is either every or every other year.

Enter the hidden beauty of the AIO approach. The NZXT Kraken G10 kit and AIO's? Yeah, they're forward compatible. Meaning, instead of paying EVGA $769 for their "Hybrid" kit which is essentially a reference 980 Ti with the plastic (emphasis on plastic) blower shroud retained, a back-plate, and a sleeved re-badged Corsair or Asetek AIO, about $50 worth of kit with at an asking price of $130 up and over reference, I'm simply moving my G10's over to the incoming pair of 980 Ti at zero expense.

In fact, this is one of the main reasons I went with the Hybrid cooling approach to begin with, I didn't want to sink $150 per card into water-blocks that I anticipated having to sell in only a year or two with the arrival of a card that is nearly 100% faster:






Expect another post-build video in about a month's time, highlighting the beauty of the hybrid cooling's forward compatibility with before and after benchmarks.

The math looks like this:

*Full Custom Loop*

Water blocks x2 for previous cards (say 780 Ti): $300 (including back-plates): https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-titan-x-nickel

Water blocks x2 for replacement cards (say 980 Ti): $300.

The rest of the water-cooling loop (pump, reservoir, radiators, fans etc.): $300-500.

Grand total for full liquid cooling across an estimated 3-5 years: $900-1100.

Cooling potential: ~40-45C load avg. across GPU, VRM, Memory and PCB.

*Hybrid
*
2x NZXT Kraken G10's: $50
2x Corsiar H55's: $100
4x GPU back-plates: $80
2x Additional 120mm fans: $40
Enzotech Copper heat-sinks: $20

Gand total for Hybrid cooling across an estimated 3-5 years: $300.

Cooling potential: 50-60C load avg. across GPU, VRM, Memory and PCB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aj_hix36*
> 
> I have an ASUS and Gigabyte reference GTX 980 Ti in SLI, each with an EVGA Hybrid Cooler. I'm running 1500 core and 3800 memory almost stable,with +87 voltage, and temps at 51c. I'm pretty much at the power limit all the time. What is the correct course of action for me to do in order to stabilize it or even exceed it? Am I short on voltage or am I out of power draw? And how do these 425w bioses work? I thought the max a 6+8 pin could put out is 250w? Won't trying to pull 425w damage something?


I believe it's a max of 425W, which I believe 6+8 pin is capable of, with 8+8 pin required for more (I remember people reporting of pulling down north of 500W with 780 Ti Classified under-water).


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR
> 
> How it looks cooler this card?


ACX gets a lot of flak for the initial GTX 970 revision, but the GTX 980 and GTX 980 Ti versions are very competent. They are reasonably competitive with other aftermarket coolers and the thermal/acoustic performance is impressive for its size: it's one of the few non-reference coolers that will fit into any case that can fit the reference card. ASUS/MSI/Gigabyte designs for example can cause case compatibility issues due to relatively bulky coolers and tall/long non-reference PCBs.

Except for the Classified/Kingpin cards, the eVGA models use reference PCBs and often receive complaints for coil whine. The backplate on that model also seems to be useless.

I have that exact model (and owned the GTX 980 ACX 2.0) and I like them besides the coil whine.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Yeah, I'm just a water cooling fanatic. As for fear of destroying components..Well.. distilled water isn't conductive and is the only thing I use. Also, while it may cost a pretty penny to buy everything new, you can get it second hand for really cheap if you look long enough. You can even reuse your pump, radiator, fittings, etc. so most of it is a one time cost. I could never go back to air, but do understand why some people refuse to go under water. I was actually one of those people.


----------



## ACM

Just bought my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ & Asus Maximus VII Hero!

Newegg finally got them back in stock.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-487-142-_-Product


----------



## aoch88

I am running on 2 units of MSI 980 Ti SLI (Reference card) with Corsair AX 860 PSU. The moment I start BF4 in a 1,450 Core overclock, the PC shuts down. *** is wrong? I did not increase any voltages yet to my overclock.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd heard the pump was quiet, I guess I'll have to wait and see since I have one ordered. Fingers crossed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Can anyone with a 980 Ti Hybrid comment on pump noise/overall noise please? I'm getting paranoid I've made a bad choice esp. since I'm paying a pretty premium and putting up with a long wait to get a card I thought would be next best to silent. Thanks


Pump was pretty noisy in the beginning (buzz noise), but it stabilized after about 30 minutes and has been inaudible over the fan noise for me. That said, the fan noise (and I suspect its the fan on the water cooling assembly) is not the best at idle (noticeably louder than my 780Ti Classified with ACX cooler), but still its not horrible by any means (i.e. some might consider it quiet). Its pretty good under load.

Its a great card.


----------



## i7monkey

Does the reference card still throttle if you max out the power % slider and voltage, but with no overclock? Assume that temps are kept in check.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Just bought my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ & Asus Maximus VII Hero!
> 
> Newegg finally got them back in stock.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-487-142-_-Product


Very excite! First build or what?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I am running on 2 units of MSI 980 Ti SLI (Reference card) with Corsair AX 860 PSU. The moment I start BF4 in a 1,450 Core overclock, the PC shuts down. *** is wrong? I did not increase any voltages yet to my overclock.


Uhmm, yeah that sounds like youre tripping the PSU by exceeding it's capacity but I could be mistaken. An 850W PSU should be adequate for 980 Ti SLI on the default vbios at default voltage BUT with time PSU's lose their capacity, meaning, if said PSU is 3-5 years old it is no longer at 850W but something closer to 700W, especially it was at full load those 3-5 years.

You probably need a new PSU dude. Comes with the territory, most of us have to replace their PSU every 2 years or so.


----------



## maukkae

So my G1 went back because of horrible coil whine. Got the MSI today and boy, is it quiet. Minimal whine only at high fps and the fans are much smoother, just like my previous MSI GTX 980 Gaming. Boosts to 1500 MHz without touching the voltage. Should have just bought MSI right at the beginning...


----------



## on1yalad

On my Hybrid Bios i would like to be able to use 1.250V on load and not have TDP trigger a PerfCap throttle.

*980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards*
- 1.250v at load
- 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%

Would anyone be willing to help me out making the changes to voltage & TDP settings. i had looked at the pseudo tutorial Disable Bosot Bake-In but that leaves me with many questions.

Also i got a support ticket open with EVGA. they are saying that the Max TDP power limit slider on a hybrid should be 125% @ 1.280V so their might be something up with the BIOS - can anyone confirm that on stock Hybrid BIOS they can go to 125% and hit 1.280V? - it might just be a wrong bios on my card.

GM200_EVGA_HYBRID_Stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maukkae*
> 
> So my G1 went back because of horrible coil whine. Got the MSI today and boy, is it quiet. Minimal whine only at high fps and the fans are much smoother, just like my previous MSI GTX 980 Gaming. Boosts to 1500 MHz without touching the voltage. Should have just bought MSI right at the beginning...


That's what I like to hear! I'm mostly settled on this card for my existing Hybrid cooling set-up but am still curious as to how Strix and Classified perform.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Does the reference card still throttle if you max out the power % slider and voltage, but with no overclock? Assume that temps are kept in check.


You need to set up a custom fan profile if you want to stay below 70C. My reference card stays at a cool 65C, while in Unity 4xMSAA 1440p, gpu at constant 99% (1472MHz final boost in game). If you leave the stock fan profile which is a joke (45% at 80C), it will reach 80C+, and obviously throttle way down.

Any card I've owned wether 760, 780 Ti, or 980 Ti, reference cooler, non-reference cooler I always, always set a custom fan profile.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> You need to set up a custom fan profile if you want to stay below 70C. My reference card stays at a cool 65C, while in Unity 4xMSAA 1440p, gpu at constant 99% (1472MHz final boost in game). If you leave the stock fan profile which is a joke (45% at 80C), it will reach 80C+, and obviously throttle way down.
> 
> Any card I've owned wether 760, 780 Ti, or 980 Ti, reference cooler, non-reference cooler I always, always set a custom fan profile.


You don't need 4xMSAA at 1440p, try FXAA, I bet you'll pick up 20-30 FPS.

In GTA 5 going from 4xMSAA to FXAA my frame-rate goes from 80 to 110 FPS with next-to-zero discernible difference (at 1440p). Higher AA becomes irrelevant the higher the resolution.


----------



## Marc79

I don't care about FPS, I'm perfectly happy with mid 40's. As long as the gameplay is smooth, no stutters, I can play at high 30's, low 40's no problem. I'm a visual whore, up next is 4k 60hz IPS.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Very excite! First build or what?
> Uhmm, yeah that sounds like youre tripping the PSU by exceeding it's capacity but I could be mistaken. An 850W PSU should be adequate for 980 Ti SLI on the default vbios at default voltage BUT with time PSU's lose their capacity, meaning, if said PSU is 3-5 years old it is no longer at 850W but something closer to 700W, especially it was at full load those 3-5 years.
> 
> You probably need a new PSU dude. Comes with the territory, most of us have to replace their PSU every 2 years or so.


Nah, lightning took out my motherboard & GPU.

So I decided it's time for a upgrade.

Wow that SC+ EVGA card I linked is already OOS. lol


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Yeah, I'm just a water cooling fanatic. As for fear of destroying components..Well.. distilled water isn't conductive and is the only thing I use. Also, while it may cost a pretty penny to buy everything new, you can get it second hand for really cheap if you look long enough. You can even reuse your pump, radiator, fittings, etc. so most of it is a one time cost. I could never go back to air, but do understand why some people refuse to go under water. I was actually one of those people.


I will try it one day. I was originally going to turn my Define R4 into a water cooled build with two thin 240's using mostly EK components to keep cost down, but after having a disastrous time earlier this year with a modification, I went off the idea. I do have a bad anxiety disorder and I was alone at the time of working on the system. It was bad. I said to myself that I'd gain a little more experience and confidence before attempting it. I'd also probably buy a different case. I quite like the idea of a mATX system. I have my eye on the HEX R40 and Caselabs S5. But I'd probably be better served with a full-sized chassis like a Phanteks Enthoo Luxe or Caselabs S8 so I have plenty of room to work in.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I am running on 2 units of MSI 980 Ti SLI (Reference card) with Corsair AX 860 PSU. The moment I start BF4 in a 1,450 Core overclock, the PC shuts down. *** is wrong? I did not increase any voltages yet to my overclock.


I personally wouldn't have trusted that system on a 860w PSU. Raising your core clocks will increase power consumption, even without touching voltages. Your TDP will go up to keep power supplied to the GPU. Are there any other overclocks in your system? Are you running X99? They consume a great deal of power as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> That's what I like to hear! I'm mostly settled on this card for my existing Hybrid cooling set-up but am still curious as to how Strix and Classified perform.


I think I'm settling on the Gaming 6G as well. I'll wait for the Strix and the AMD Fury Pro, but I think I'd be happy with the MSI no matter what.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> You don't need 4xMSAA at 1440p, try FXAA, I bet you'll pick up 20-30 FPS.
> 
> In GTA 5 going from 4xMSAA to FXAA my frame-rate goes from 80 to 110 FPS with next-to-zero discernible difference (at 1440p). Higher AA becomes irrelevant the higher the resolution.


According to the official nVidia settings guide for GTA V, FXAA looks better to me than MSAA. FXAA usually doesn't look great, but it looks excellent to me in this game. Plus, GTA is so fast paced that I'd rather have the extra frame rates than the extra visual bites. Extended draw distance would be nice, but I've seen it in action and it doesn't look good enough to warrant the crazy horsepower it requires.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Very excite! First build or what?
> Uhmm, yeah that sounds like youre tripping the PSU by exceeding it's capacity but I could be mistaken. An 850W PSU should be adequate for 980 Ti SLI on the default vbios at default voltage BUT with time PSU's lose their capacity, meaning, if said PSU is 3-5 years old it is no longer at 850W but something closer to 700W, especially it was at full load those 3-5 years.
> 
> You probably need a new PSU dude. Comes with the territory, most of us have to replace their PSU every 2 years or so.


Thanks







I never knew that PSU would degrade so much that it's power output would drop so substantially. Besides, I'm running on a Corsair AX series which is supposed to be very reliable and top in quality. After spending a fortune on the 980 Ti's and I now need a new PSU


----------



## Marucins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Here is my final water bios for anyone who wants to try it out.
> 
> 400W power target
> 1.274v at load ( voltage slider on precision/afterburner does nothing at all)
> Max default boost clock is set 1291mhz at stock.
> Pcie 75w 6pin 150W 8pin 175W
> 
> motivmanbenchingfinal1281.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> please op post to front page for others to try. thanks!


Can you create a BIOS where the card overclock itself mostly when needed -> bost.
For example, clocks GPU 1400MHz and mem 1900MHz.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I personally wouldn't have trusted that system on a 860w PSU. Raising your core clocks will increase power consumption, even without touching voltages. Your TDP will go up to keep power supplied to the GPU. Are there any other overclocks in your system? Are you running X99? They consume a great deal of power as well.


Yup, I'm running on an overclocked 5820K and looks like 860W is insufficient? Honestly, I never had any problems on the same rig, PSU with 980 Strix OC SLI @ 1,500 Core


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> According to the official nVidia settings guide for GTA V, FXAA looks better to me than MSAA. FXAA usually doesn't look great, but it looks excellent to me in this game. Plus, GTA is so fast paced that I'd rather have the extra frame rates than the extra visual bites. Extended draw distance would be nice, but I've seen it in action and it doesn't look good enough to warrant the crazy horsepower it requires.


I'm running GTA V with 2X MFAA and it looks great and FPS remains high. Note that SLi users won't be able to use MFAA, single Maxwell card support only (for now).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I don't care about FPS, I'm perfectly happy with mid 40's. As long as the gameplay is smooth, no stutters, I can play at high 30's, low 40's no problem. I'm a visual whore, up next is 4k 60hz IPS.


Forget that, 30-40 FPS makes my eyes hurt whereas 90-120 FPS is other-wordly by comparison. GTA 5 at 90-120 FPS at 2560x1440 nearly completely maxed out is absolutely mind-blowing. I can't wait until it is 144 FPS EVERYWHERE even with the Advanced Graphics options turned on and maxed out (Long Shadows, Extended Distance Scaling etc.) Right now there are still the occasional dips down into the 60 FPS territory here and there now that I'm doing Trevor's missions in Sandy Shores which seem to be a bit more taxing and even THAT is noticeable once you get spoiled with 90-120 FPS. I can't imagine playing this game at 30-40 FPS.

I don't know how youre getting 30-40 FPS with no stutter, if my FPS drop below 50 it's stutter city, even with G-Sync.

This is one of the primary reasons I'm moving from 2x 780 Ti SLI to 2x 980 Ti SLI, the few games that still can't manage more than 45 FPS at this resolution, namely among them modded Skyrim with an ENB. That and the VRAM. 6GB is going to be AWESOME.

I can't wait to finally see modded Skyrim at a buttery smooth 60FPS everywhere at this resolution.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACM*
> 
> Nah, lightning took out my motherboard & GPU.
> 
> So I decided it's time for a upgrade.
> 
> Wow that SC+ EVGA card I linked is already OOS. lol


Yeah, I recently read where someone said that although they had their PC on a surge protector their monitor was plugged into the wall and the house was struck by lightning which then traveled to the PC from the monitor by way of the HDMI cable....I didn't even know this was possible. After reading this I ensured that everything, including my modem, is on the surge protector. Nothing is plugged into the wall.


----------



## leakydog

Hi, which one of these two gtx980ti's would you recommend to me? MSI gaming or Gigabyte gaming g1? MSI one looks worse in aspect of its power and temperatures also doesn't look good with stock fan curve, because they want it silent obviously. MSI is a bit more expensive than G1. Thank you.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> Hi, which one of these two gtx980ti's would you recommend to me? MSI gaming or Gigabyte gaming g1? MSI one looks worse in aspect of its power and temperatures also doesn't look good with stock fan curve, because they want it silent obviously. MSI is a bit more expensive than G1. Thank you.


I opted for the G1 but my decision was purely aesthetic based as I think the MSI is ugly.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> Hi, which one of these two gtx980ti's would you recommend to me? MSI gaming or Gigabyte gaming g1? MSI one looks worse in aspect of its power and temperatures also doesn't look good with stock fan curve, because they want it silent obviously. MSI is a bit more expensive than G1. Thank you.


If you don't care at all about noise and want the lowest temps and best shot at a good overclocking card, go G1. If you'd rather your card not sound like a jet engine and are willing to sacrifice a few degrees of temp, go MSI. Personally I'd go MSI.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> Hi, which one of these two gtx980ti's would you recommend to me? MSI gaming or Gigabyte gaming g1? MSI one looks worse in aspect of its power and temperatures also doesn't look good with stock fan curve, because they want it silent obviously. MSI is a bit more expensive than G1. Thank you.


MSI - due to being quieter, and also much less chance of coil whine based on reviewer and user feedback.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Very excite! First build or what?
> Uhmm, yeah that sounds like youre tripping the PSU by exceeding it's capacity but I could be mistaken. An 850W PSU should be adequate for 980 Ti SLI on the default vbios at default voltage BUT with time PSU's lose their capacity, meaning, if said PSU is 3-5 years old it is no longer at 850W but something closer to 700W, especially it was at full load those 3-5 years.
> 
> You probably need a new PSU dude. Comes with the territory, most of us have to replace their PSU every 2 years or so.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I never knew that PSU would degrade so much that it's power output would drop so substantially. Besides, I'm running on a Corsair AX series which is supposed to be very reliable and top in quality. After spending a fortune on the 980 Ti's and I now need a new PSU
Click to expand...

generally they don't degrade that much - not saying some diablotech flaming brick won't.

but don't worry even if it was true, w/a 7 year warranty on your unit, you'll never have to buy another PSU again.









edit:
if you want - try breadboarding the set up first (pulling everthing out on a wood table and connect it outside the case) you may have a short or not have all the connections proper. though yes shut downs are a symptom of lack of power but that's not _the only cause_ . .just saying.

if you're still shutting down then see about RMAing the PSU. even if you decide to get a 1Kw PSU. you'll still have a back up.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I'm running GTA V with 2X MFAA and it looks great and FPS remains high. Note that SLi users won't be able to use MFAA, single Maxwell card support only (for now).


I didn't think to use MFAA with GTA V. I was so contended with FXAA that I didn't bother. I might give it a go.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Yup, I'm running on an overclocked 5820K and looks like 860W is insufficient? Honestly, I never had any problems on the same rig, PSU with 980 Strix OC SLI @ 1,500 Core


980's are really quite efficient in comparison though. Also, you may have been at your max with the 980 SLI without knowing it and simply needed a little more power in the way of 980ti's to tip you over the edge. It sucks, but unless it was out of the question economically, I would personally always go with more power than I needed. 980ti SLI reference with a 4670K might only consume 600-650W. But overclock your GPU's to 14800Mhz and you'll add 50-100w; change your CPU to X79/X99, overclock it and you'll be adding another 50-100W. Suddenly you're peaking.


----------



## leakydog

Thanks you guys for quick replies. I prefer silent PC so I will go for MSI then


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Yup, I'm running on an overclocked 5820K and looks like 860W is insufficient? Honestly, I never had any problems on the same rig, PSU with 980 Strix OC SLI @ 1,500 Core


980 TDP is 165W while 980 Ti is 250 W. Quite a bit more, add to that that you have 2 in SLI and heavily overclocked. As the previous poster said you were at the PSU limit with your previous 980's most likely.


----------



## looniam

ahem.



http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/29.html


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I didn't think to use MFAA with GTA V. I was so contended with FXAA that I didn't bother. I might give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980's are really quite efficient in comparison though. Also, you may have been at your max with the 980 SLI without knowing it and simply needed a little more power in the way of 980ti's to tip you over the edge. It sucks, but unless it was out of the question economically, I would personally always go with more power than I needed. 980ti SLI reference with a 4670K might only consume 600-650W. But overclock your GPU's to 14800Mhz and you'll add 50-100w; change your CPU to X79/X99, overclock it and you'll be adding another 50-100W. Suddenly you're peaking.


+1

Reason why I think the PSU has lost some capacity is that I'm getting away with an RM850 and CPU and GPU's of comparable power-draw (i7 4930k: 160W TDP, 780 Ti SC ACX 275W x2) even overclocked with about 325W being pulled down per GPU.

I believe the AX 860 dates from 2012-2013, so it could already be 2 years old and could actually be around 750W or so.

OP was, as you said, getting away with a pair or 980 as the TDP is a good 80W less per card (177W vs 254W load according to following chart).

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti,4164-7.html

780 Ti and 980 Ti have nearly identical TDP and I'm not having any issues so I know my system is good to go for 2x 980 Ti SLI(for now, I am already getting ready for PSU replacement in the next year or two):

Current card Power Consumption (SC ACX): http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,7.html

Replacement Card Consumption (MSI Gaming): http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,8.html


----------



## MakoOC

I'm trying to learn how to mod BIOS files myself for the first time, and am starting slowly and with just small changes. The first thing that stumped me is the Power Target %, what in the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker controls that slider, i.e., lets me increase the maximum value from say 110% stock to 125% modded?

I'd assume it's under the Power Table tab but I'm hesitant to modify those values without knowing the impact haha.

Thanks all!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> [snip0
> I believe the AX 860 dates from 2012-2013, so it could already be 2 years old and could actually be around 750W or so.


ok, i'll directly ask to *please provide direct tested proof* that a PSU will lose 110 watts in 2 years.

TIA


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> generally they don't degrade that much - not saying some diablotech flaming brick won't.
> 
> but don't worry even if it was true, w/a 7 year warranty on your unit, you'll never have to buy another PSU again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:
> if you want - try breadboarding the set up first (pulling everthing out on a wood table and connect it outside the case) you may have a short or not have all the connections proper. though yes shut downs are a symptom of lack of power but that's not _the only cause_ . .just saying.
> 
> if you're still shutting down then see about RMAing the PSU. even if you decide to get a 1Kw PSU. you'll still have a back up.


Unfortunately I do not have any friends that owns the same model of PSU or it would probably be worth a try to conclude the degradation theory







I thought Corsair is a reputable brand and if my maths is not wrong, the approximate power usage would be as below:

2 x 980 Ti SLI overclocked = 600W
5820K @ 1.28V, 4.6Ghz = 150W
2.5" Black Edition HDD = 30W

Total of more or less 780W? No where near 860W for sure

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> 980's are really quite efficient in comparison though. Also, you may have been at your max with the 980 SLI without knowing it and simply needed a little more power in the way of 980ti's to tip you over the edge. It sucks, but unless it was out of the question economically, I would personally always go with more power than I needed. 980ti SLI reference with a 4670K might only consume 600-650W. But overclock your GPU's to 14800Mhz and you'll add 50-100w; change your CPU to X79/X99, overclock it and you'll be adding another 50-100W. Suddenly you're peaking.


That makes a lot of sense certainly but I just can't believe that my 860W is not able to handle my current setup







I thought it's 2015 and everything should be more efficient, power saving.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> 980 TDP is 165W while 980 Ti is 250 W. Quite a bit more, add to that that you have 2 in SLI and heavily overclocked. As the previous poster said you were at the PSU limit with your previous 980's most likely.


I thought the maximum power output is 110% so there's no way we can go over 275W?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, i'll directly ask to *please provide direct tested proof* that a PSU will lose 110 watts in 2 years.
> 
> TIA


Yeah If thats the case my old Coolermaster real power pro 850w from 2007 would only be doing 450w

Or my AX 750 which is older than the AX 860 by a few years would do even less. lol.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have any friends that owns the same model of PSU or it would probably be worth a try to conclude the degradation theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Corsair is a reputable brand and if my maths is not wrong, the approximate power usage would be as below:
> 
> 2 x 980 Ti SLI overclocked = 600W
> 5820K @ 1.28V, 4.6Ghz = 150W
> 2.5" Black Edition HDD = 30W
> 
> Total of more or less 780W? No where near 860W for sure


awesome guesstimation!









a OCed' hasewell-E system (i7-5960X/X99 chipset) with bios modded titan X SLI set up:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
> cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V
> 
> Cyclops Bios
> Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
> (Base clocks)
> Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
> Heaven 1080P: 590W
> Heaven 4K: 590W
> Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
> FS scn#1: 670W
> FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)
> 
> 
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*
> 
> 
> 
> i love seeing killawatt posts!
> (+1)
> 
> is that with the AX1500i?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PSU eff. table!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=378
> 
> so using a slightly rounded up to 94% (error on the side of caution)
> 
> 840*.94= ~790 watts
> 
> a cautious person would derate 80% for 987.5 - or a 1K PSU
> yeah i get weird with this stuff . . sorry.
Click to expand...

nice job. check up on how to breadboard your rig. installing the 980TIs could have got something flonky. sure, the PSU could have went south _but its prudent to test before concluding._









e: typos


----------



## Roddog

How much for the 980 TI:thumb:


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, i'll directly ask to *please provide direct tested proof* that a PSU will lose 110 watts in 2 years.
> 
> TIA


http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

At the bottom of the page:

"Electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. We recommend you add 10-20% if you plan to keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years."

So an average 10% loss on average under full load usage conditions.

Two years ~20% of 850W = 170W actually.

Assuming usage wasn't 100% load the entire time and assuming PSU is actually only two years old lets drop that down to 10%: 85W.

Many reading saying "my X capacity PSU still going after X years!". PSU may not have been at 100% load. 50% load scenario halves capacity loss to 5% per year.

OP is tripping their PSU which was once rated at 860W, the PSU obviously is no longer at 860W.

On the other hand, OP has a PSU with a 25% pre-mature failure rate according to Newegg 1-Egg reviews:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139044&cm_re=corsair_ax_860-_-17-139-044-_-Product

I thought it was common practice to factor in PSU replacment every 2 years due to capacity loss with the 7-10 year capacitor warranty found on PSU's a marketing gimmick and nothing more.

For these reasons I'm looking at upgrading to this PSU with my 980 Ti's but will wait to see if I get any full-system shut-downs first.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N5238&cm_re=evga_power_supply-_-17-438-011-_-Product


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> At the bottom of the page:
> 
> "Electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. We recommend you add 10-20% if you plan to keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years."
> 
> So an average 10% loss on average under full load usage conditions.
> 
> Two years ~20% of 850W = 170W actually.
> 
> Assuming usage wasn't 100% load the entire time and assuming PSU is actually only two years old lets drop that down to 10%: 85W.
> 
> Many reading saying "my X PSU still going after X years!". PSU may not have been at 100% load. 50% load scenario halves capacity loss to 5% per year.
> 
> OP is tripping their PSU which was once rated at 860W, the PSU obviously is no longer at 860W.
> 
> On the other hand, OP has a PSU with a 25% pre-mature failure rate according to Newegg 1-Egg reviews:
> 
> *http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139044&cm_re=corsair_ax_860-_-17-139-044-_-Product*
> 
> I thought it was common practice to factor in PSU replacment every 2 years due to capacity loss with the 7-10 year capacitor warranty found on PSU's a marketing gimmick and nothing more.


Complete garbage. You should be ashamed for even posting that crap.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Complete garbage. You should be ashamed for even posting that crap.


It's not complete garbage.

It's no more inaccurate than people here saying it's better to run your PSU at 100% 24/7 than 50%. That's complete garbage.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, i'll directly ask to *please provide direct tested proof* that a PSU will lose 110 watts in 2 years.
> 
> TIA
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp
> 
> At the bottom of the page:
> 
> "Electrolytic capacitor aging. When used heavily or over an extended period of time (1+ years) a power supply will slowly lose some of its initial wattage capacity. We recommend you add 10-20% if you plan to keep your PSU for more than 1 year, or 20-30% for 24/7 usage and 1+ years."
> 
> 
> Spoiler: to condense space
> 
> 
> 
> So an average 10% loss on average under full load usage conditions.
> 
> Two years ~20% of 850W = 170W actually.
> 
> Assuming usage wasn't 100% load the entire time and assuming PSU is actually only two years old lets drop that down to 10%: 85W.
> 
> Many reading saying "my X capacity PSU still going after X years!". PSU may not have been at 100% load. 50% load scenario halves capacity loss to 5% per year.
> 
> OP is tripping their PSU which was once rated at 860W, the PSU obviously is no longer at 860W.
> 
> On the other hand, OP has a PSU with a 25% pre-mature failure rate according to Newegg 1-Egg reviews:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139044&cm_re=corsair_ax_860-_-17-139-044-_-Product
> 
> I thought it was common practice to factor in PSU replacment every 2 years due to capacity loss with the 7-10 year capacitor warranty found on PSU's a marketing gimmick and nothing more.
> 
> For these reasons I'm looking at upgrading to this PSU with my 980 Ti's but will wait to see if I get any full-system shut-downs first.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G28N5238&cm_re=evga_power_supply-_-17-438-011-_-Product
Click to expand...

sorry but an explanation - which is extremely lacking - about caps aging on a PSU calculator *is not tested proof.*

to answer what is extremely lacking is it completely neglects to account for ALL capacitors have a load life expectancy - that is the amount of hours it will provide 100% load at a given temperature. the load life will increase 2x for every 10c below its rated temp.

ie a cap rated at X amount of hours @85c can last ~2.5 years whereas another cap rated the same hours but at 105c will last over 7 years. moral of the story (which i think was cool btw) is time doesn't effect caps but temperature (heat). it's not a gimmick.

aoch88 has a corsair AX series PSU that has a 7 year warranty - so according to your theory, he would never need to buy another PSU since it will not fulfill it's rated power capacity after 1 year and would be able to RMA it.









do you really think corsair can afford that?







(rhetorical question because the answer is NO)

E: btw, reviewers on new egg that state the PSU dies within a short amount of time or DOA doesn't confirm you theory of "aging"


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> +1
> 
> Reason why I think the PSU has lost some capacity is that I'm getting away with an RM850 and CPU and GPU's of comparable power-draw (i7 4930k: 160W TDP, 780 Ti SC ACX 275W x2) even overclocked with about 325W being pulled down per GPU.
> 
> I believe the AX 860 dates from 2012-2013, so it could already be 2 years old and could actually be around 750W or so.
> 
> OP was, as you said, getting away with a pair or 980 as the TDP is a good 80W less per card (177W vs 254W load according to following chart).
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti,4164-7.html
> 
> 780 Ti and 980 Ti have nearly identical TDP and I'm not having any issues so I know my system is good to go for 2x 980 Ti SLI(for now, I am already getting ready for PSU replacement in the next year or two):
> 
> Current card Power Consumption (SC ACX): http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/evga_geforce_gtx_780_ti_sc_acx_superclock_review,7.html
> 
> Replacement Card Consumption (MSI Gaming): http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,8.html


It depends on what you're doing. If he's running 4K the cards might draw more power. Or maybe he does a lot of benchmarking and his system creates more high level peeks that last for a split second. There are too many variables in my opinion to use basic addition to decide what power supply you should have or what is good enough. Also-and I genuinely I mean this with no offence-the idea of "getting away with it" in a €2500 machine is just silly to me. It's like putting a Ferrari engine into a car with Nissan Micra brakes. Yeah, you can go super fast and your car looks the bees knees, but it's in no way balanced. I don't know how accurate that analogy is. Maybe there is a different mentality I need to consider, but I would be running at least 1000 watts of power with a high-end SLI machine capable of 4K gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Complete garbage. You should be ashamed for even posting that crap.


Well, that was completely unnecessary. If you disagree -which, incidentally, I do as well-fine, but I personally have no reason to trust you over anyone else. You have offered nothing in its stead.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> I'm trying to learn how to mod BIOS files myself for the first time, and am starting slowly and with just small changes. The first thing that stumped me is the Power Target %, what in the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker controls that slider, i.e., lets me increase the maximum value from say 110% stock to 125% modded?
> 
> I'd assume it's under the Power Table tab but I'm hesitant to modify those values without knowing the impact haha.
> 
> Thanks all!


The Power Table is where you can tweak the TDP and all that. It is not a slider, sadly. I find it too complicated and have asked for help tuning from those with more experience.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not have any friends that owns the same model of PSU or it would probably be worth a try to conclude the degradation theory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Corsair is a reputable brand and if my maths is not wrong, the approximate power usage would be as below:
> 
> 2 x 980 Ti SLI overclocked = 600W
> 5820K @ 1.28V, 4.6Ghz = 150W
> 2.5" Black Edition HDD = 30W
> 
> Total of more or less 780W? No where near 860W for sure
> That makes a lot of sense certainly but I just can't believe that my 860W is not able to handle my current setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it's 2015 and everything should be more efficient, power saving.
> I thought the maximum power output is 110% so there's no way we can go over 275W?


I have an AX760 and I have noticed no-one speak ill of it. Maybe there is a fault somewhere else in your system. It's 100% worth testing it even if you don't know anyone with a similar PSU. Do you have an electrician friend who owns a wattage reader? If you don't crash during light load, such as Fallout 3 or CS:GO, you could gauge your power consumption and see if you're close to your maximum. If you're a good 150W away from it, there might be something else wrong with your system. But if you're already pulling 800W after efficiency is calculated, playing BF4 could cause an issue and could be the reason for your system crashes.


----------



## ACM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Forget that, 30-40 FPS makes my eyes hurt whereas 90-120 FPS is other-wordly by comparison. GTA 5 at 90-120 FPS at 2560x1440 nearly completely maxed out is absolutely mind-blowing. I can't wait until it is 144 FPS EVERYWHERE even with the Advanced Graphics options turned on and maxed out (Long Shadows, Extended Distance Scaling etc.) Right now there are still the occasional dips down into the 60 FPS territory here and there now that I'm doing Trevor's missions in Sandy Shores which seem to be a bit more taxing and even THAT is noticeable once you get spoiled with 90-120 FPS. I can't imagine playing this game at 30-40 FPS.
> 
> I don't know how youre getting 30-40 FPS with no stutter, if my FPS drop below 50 it's stutter city, even with G-Sync.
> 
> This is one of the primary reasons I'm moving from 2x 780 Ti SLI to 2x 980 Ti SLI, the few games that still can't manage more than 45 FPS at this resolution, namely among them modded Skyrim with an ENB. That and the VRAM. 6GB is going to be AWESOME.
> 
> I can't wait to finally see modded Skyrim at a buttery smooth 60FPS everywhere at this resolution.
> Yeah, I recently read where someone said that although they had their PC on a surge protector their monitor was plugged into the wall and the house was struck by lightning which then traveled to the PC from the monitor by way of the HDMI cable....I didn't even know this was possible. After reading this I ensured that everything, including my modem, is on the surge protector. Nothing is plugged into the wall.


That's kinda what happened to me.

Everything was on a surge protector but my coax line. Lightning when from the coax to the modem to my router & to my PC.

I now have a UPS that has surge connectors for everything.

Last weeks lightning strike cost me $1,480.93


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> The Power Table is where you can tweak the TDP and all that. It is not a slider, sadly. I find it too complicated and have asked for help tuning from those with more experience.


Thanks AG, yeah so far I've figured that 6 of the 9 groups under that tab control the TDP limits for the card itself and the PCI-E lane/connectors but am having trouble figuring out what exact values I need to tweak to hit 125% on the slider.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Thanks AG, yeah so far I've figured that 6 of the 9 groups under that tab control the TDP limits for the card itself and the PCI-E lane/connectors but am having trouble figuring out what exact values I need to tweak to hit 125% on the slider.


Maybe ask in the Maxwell BIOS tweaking thread as well? That's where I found the help I needed.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported


----------



## Hiikeri

nVidia 250W TDP is for reference cards (1000Mhz/boost 1070Mhz). Factory overclocked, like a GB G1 takes much more on theirs factory OC clocks than 250W.

Then you add drivers +10% max consumption and voela, it can take nearly 300W becouse it boosts even higher clocks, at least it try to keep clocks higher.


----------



## b.walker36

Just got mine loving it so far. I got the gigabyte G1 Gaming.

Maxed the power and voltage sliders in Afterburner and was able to get a +160 offset on the core to pass Heaven and Firestrike. Its louder than I want so I'll have to adjust my very aggressive fan profile. It never went above 65C So i'm assuming i have some breathing room there.



It boosted up to 1565 but would sit with a vop in Gpuz for about a minute then downclock to 1552 where it stayed for the remainder of the run. Did the same thing in heaven and firestrike.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry but an explanation - which is extremely lacking - about caps aging on a PSU calculator *is not tested proof.*
> 
> to answer what is extremely lacking is it completely neglects to account for ALL capacitors have a load life expectancy - that is the amount of hours it will provide 100% load at a given temperature. the load life will increase 2x for every 10c below its rated temp.
> 
> ie a cap rated at X amount of hours @85c can last ~2.5 years whereas another cap rated the same hours but at 105c will last over 7 years. moral of the story (which i think was cool btw) is time doesn't effect caps but temperature (heat). it's not a gimmick.
> 
> aoch88 has a corsair AX series PSU that has a 7 year warranty - so according to your theory, he would never need to buy another PSU since it will not fulfill it's rated power capacity after 1 year and would be able to RMA it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do you really think corsair can afford that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (rhetorical question because the answer is NO)
> 
> E: btw, reviewers on new egg that state the PSU dies within a short amount of time or DOA doesn't confirm you theory of "aging"


I didn't say that Newegg reviews confirmed my theory of "aging", in fact, I included that information precisely for the sake of argument AGAINST "my theory of aging" (my personal theory of "aging", PSU's don't age!).

"*On the other hand*, OP has a PSU with a 25% pre-mature failure rate according to Newegg 1-Egg reviews"

Bold and underlined, usually when someone says "on the other hand" they are introducing a counter-argument.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGovernment*
> 
> Complete garbage. You should be ashamed for even posting that crap.


LOL. Did you take your Zoloft today?

http://www.everydayhealth.com/bipolar-disorder/bipolar-disorder-drugs.aspx

Damn, everyone on here is extremely sensitive about their Power Supplies losing capacity with time! (they don't actually, not at all, they last forever, this is my personal theory of "aging") I better keep my opinions on this EXTREMELY sensitive matter to myself in the future. (that's the whole point of the internet, keeping ideas, however accurate or inaccurate to yourself out of fear of castigation!)

Gotta love the socially stunted whack-jobs who make their presence known from time to time, I don't believe the internet would be as "lively" without them.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I didn't say that Newegg reviews confirmed my theory of "aging", in fact, I included that information precisely for the sake of argument AGAINST "my theory of aging" (my personal theory of "aging", PSU's don't age!).
> 
> "*On the other hand*, OP has a PSU with a 25% pre-mature failure rate according to Newegg 1-Egg reviews"
> 
> Bold and underlined, usually when someone says "on the other hand" they are introducing a counter-argument.


sorry my english left me momentarily and hadn't realized you used a contrast - my bad.

look i'll tell ya what, for the sake of the thread i'll leave you with a tested PSU that was 7 years old and didn't provide 100% but ~75% of its rated load.

SilverStone Olympia 1000W Power Supply 7 Year Redux

yes there is a drop off but not nearly the amount EPC would lead one to believe.

on a side note:

please folks, TDP ≠ power consumption!

that is all.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Pump was pretty noisy in the beginning (buzz noise), but it stabilized after about 30 minutes and has been inaudible over the fan noise for me. That said, the fan noise (and I suspect its the fan on the water cooling assembly) is not the best at idle (noticeably louder than my 780Ti Classified with ACX cooler), but still its not horrible by any means (i.e. some might consider it quiet). Its pretty good under load.
> 
> Its a great card.


Thanks







That helps a lot. I don't need it to be silent, but quiet would be nice and not having a leaf blower at full will be good







If worse comes to worse I can swap out the rad fan for something quieter/slower and accept slightly higher temps. From what I've heard that initial buzzing was probably air working it's way through the pump, once it gets trapped in the rad it stops making the noise. It sounds like this is totally normal.

Cheers.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Just got mine loving it so far. I got the gigabyte G1 Gaming.
> 
> Maxed the power and voltage sliders in Afterburner and was able to get a +160 offset on the core to pass Heaven and Firestrike. Its louder than I want so I'll have to adjust my very aggressive fan profile. It never went above 65C So i'm assuming i have some breathing room there.
> 
> 
> 
> It boosted up to 1565 but would sit with a vop in Gpuz for about a minute then downclock to 1552 where it stayed for the remainder of the run. Did the same thing in heaven and firestrike.


Nice graphics score, what was your ram speed?


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Just got mine loving it so far. I got the gigabyte G1 Gaming.
> 
> Maxed the power and voltage sliders in Afterburner and was able to get a +160 offset on the core to pass Heaven and Firestrike. Its louder than I want so I'll have to adjust my very aggressive fan profile. It never went above 65C So i'm assuming i have some breathing room there.
> 
> 
> 
> It boosted up to 1565 but would sit with a vop in Gpuz for about a minute then downclock to 1552 where it stayed for the remainder of the run. Did the same thing in heaven and firestrike.


Good Stuff!!!


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice graphics score, what was your ram speed?


I'm assuming you mean GPU ram that was stock.

Amazing vs my 670 lol


----------



## wholeeo

I shall summon @Phaedrus2129 to put to rest the PSU talk going on in here.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> I'm assuming you mean GPU ram that was stock.
> 
> Amazing vs my 670 lol


I get nice scores in non-gaming benches when I OC the ram..I can't touch guys like MrTooShort but +4-500 gets the job done. that's pushing 980s' and my Titan X's when I had them. I just hope that the custom 980ti's that I buy can do better..


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry my english left me momentarily and hadn't realized you used a contrast - my bad.
> 
> look i'll tell ya what, for the sake of the thread i'll leave you with a tested PSU that was 7 years old and didn't provide 100% but ~75% of its rated load.
> 
> SilverStone Olympia 1000W Power Supply 7 Year Redux
> 
> yes there is a drop off but not nearly the amount EPC would lead one to believe.


... And we are talking about a PSU with capXon capacitors on the secondary side. I'd like to see the same test on a full japanese caps PSU.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I get nice scores in non-gaming benches when I OC the ram..I can't touch guys like MrTooShort but +4-500 gets the job done. that's pushing 980s' and my Titan X's when I had them. I just hope that the custom 980ti's that I buy can do better..


I'll probably mess with that over the weekend. Its kind of cool when it tells you that you scored higher than 98% of people haha. Been a while since Ive been there.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I shall summon @Phaedrus2129 to put to rest the PSU talk going on in here.


snitches get stitches.









i think he's still busy with coolermaster but he has pretty much covered stuff in the past:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Keep in mind that cheap capacitors will derate faster. Quality Japanese electrolytics (like Rubycon, Hitachi, Panasonic, Nippon Chemi-Con, Nichicon) are the ones that can last a decade or more, assuming their temperature or ripple specs aren't exceeded.
> 
> Taiwanese and Chinese capacitors vary more in quality, but most budget units from respectable companies will have caps that can last at least five years. Teapo, SamXon, and OST are reasonably reliable in PSUs. For the record, CoolerMaster and Thermaltake budget units are *not* considered respectable.
> 
> Ultra-cheap-os will use garbage capacitors like CapXon, Fuhjjyu, BH, LCZ, and the like that have exaggerated specs, very short lifetimes (<3yrs), and may even be based on the old Nichicon formula that makes capacitors blow up due to excess Hydrogen gas.


fyi, it was his posting(s) on the same subject i found through google that brought me to OCN.


----------



## PiERiT

PSA: 980 Ti Hybrid doesn't work very well in a HAF XB... I probably should have thought of that before I bought it.







If you can't tell from the picture, the tubes protrude up too far since the rad is so close, and the case cover doesn't fit.



Bright side, the card maxes out at 40 degrees? I'm debating squishing the tubes to fit the lid or switching to the Corsair 500R I have in my closet.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> PSA: 980 Ti Hybrid doesn't work very well in a HAF XB... I probably should have thought of that before I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell from the picture, the tubes protrude up too far since the rad is so close, and the case cover doesn't fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Bright side, the card maxes out at 40 degrees? I'm debating squishing the tubes to fit the lid or switching to the Corsair 500R I have in my closet.


Having to keep the side panel off is a good thing! MOAR AIR FLOW YO


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> LOL. Did you take your Zoloft today?
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/bipolar-disorder/bipolar-disorder-drugs.aspx
> 
> *Damn, everyone on here is extremely sensitive about their Power Supplies losing capacity with time! (they don't actually, not at all, they last forever, this is my personal theory of "aging") I better keep my opinions on this EXTREMELY sensitive matter to myself in the future. (that's the whole point of the internet, keeping ideas, however accurate or inaccurate to yourself out of fear of castigation!)*
> 
> Gotta love the socially stunted whack-jobs who make their presence known from time to time, I don't believe the internet would be as "lively" without them.


Ya! This is not the place to talk about power supplies. Too many know it all's and stubborn attitudes about.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I shall summon @Phaedrus2129 to put to rest the PSU talk going on in here.


OOO I see you're breaking out the big gun to handle this situation.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> PSA: 980 Ti Hybrid doesn't work very well in a HAF XB... I probably should have thought of that before I bought it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can't tell from the picture, the tubes protrude up too far since the rad is so close, and the case cover doesn't fit.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bright side, the card maxes out at 40 degrees? I'm debating squishing the tubes to fit the lid or switching to the Corsair 500R I have in my closet.


Do you have room to rotate the rad so the tubes are at the rear of the case? This may pull them over enough that you can get your cover on.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Do you have room to rotate the rad so the tubes are at the rear of the case? This may pull them over enough that you can get your cover on.


Just got done doing exactly that.









It's still not pretty, but at least the cover fits now.


----------



## malandrino79

boys are undecided whether to buy 980 TI sli G1 or iCHILL black hybrid which of the two and better ?! Whereas to me the G1 costs 800 euro and 750 euro innochill black thanks!


----------



## Techgmr

Well I successfully flashed the 425 1.274 bios onto my cards. I'm initially a bit disappointed as I was unable to reach 1500mhz (Memory was set to 0) as I was swiftly met with a crash in Haven 4.0. It looks like its only stable at 1474 max







.

Flashing was a bit scary for me as when I pressed enter on the first command to flash card (0) everything went dark and I thought I bricked the cards...but it just turned off the display my monitor was hooked up to. I disabled SLI as a previous poster suggested and I plugged in 1 monitor per card so I always had one working during the flash. I guess its not needed as I could just press "y" after it goes blank, but it made me feel better at being able to see it "flash".

I'm not sure if playing with the power limit will help me overclock it or not. I'm assuming if its not stable at the increased 121 power limit then any lower would crash too? Temps are not an issue as both cards stay well below 50c under full load even with the increased voltage & power limits

When I get time i'm going to do a fresh install of the drivers & MSI afterburner in hopes that it will let me get a few more mhz out if it.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> Well I successfully flashed the 425 1.274 bios onto my cards. I'm initially a bit disappointed as I was unable to reach 1500mhz (Memory was set to 0) as I was swiftly met with a crash in Haven 4.0. It looks like its only stable at 1474 max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Flashing was a bit scary for me as when I pressed enter on the first command to flash card (0) everything went dark and I thought I bricked the cards...but it just turned off the display my monitor was hooked up to. I disabled SLI as a previous poster suggested and I plugged in 1 monitor per card so I always had one working during the flash. I guess its not needed as I could just press "y" after it goes blank, but it made me feel better at being able to see it "flash".
> 
> I'm not sure if playing with the power limit will help me overclock it or not. I'm assuming if its not stable at the increased 121 power limit then any lower would crash too? Temps are not an issue as both cards stay well below 50c under full load even with the increased voltage & power limits
> 
> When I get time i'm going to do a fresh install of the drivers & MSI afterburner in hopes that it will let me get a few more mhz out if it.


I'm curious how you can only get 1474 with a flash. That doesn't seem right. Anyone else shed light on that?


----------



## Techgmr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm curious how you can only get 1474 with a flash. That doesn't seem right. Anyone else shed light on that?


I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it, but I never bothered to plug in the extra 4 pin molex connector which provides extra power for the GPU, due mainly to the odd ball location of it...

It was never an issue before but maybe with the increased power target it can't draw all the power it needs?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

WOW I can't get this card to crash.









Just ran Unigine Valley at 1547/4104 with no issues. I did up the voltage to 1.255v though to give myself some headroom, but I'm not sure if I needed to. My block should be here tomorrow which means I can setup the loop again and raise my CPU back up to 4.6Ghz and see how much that improves my score. Then I will crank up the card until I can finally get the driver to crash on me. My CPU is running 4.1Ghz OC because I'm using the stock cooler until the loop is setup again. Lucky for me tomorrow is my last day of work until Monday so I have much time to play! Unluckily for me I have a girlfriend so who knows how much time to play I'll really have


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> I'm not sure if this has anything to do with it, but I never bothered to plug in the extra 4 pin molex connector which provides extra power for the GPU, due mainly to the odd ball location of it...
> 
> It was never an issue before but maybe with the increased power target it can't draw all the power it needs?


You have an X99 MB?


----------



## Techgmr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> You have an X99 MB?


Nope X79, Rampage IV Formula.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Anyone get a KERNEL_SECURITY_CHECK_FAILURE BSOD? Just got one, while playing a video on Desktop - wondering if this is related to the GPU overclock or an issue with the NVidia drivers or completely unrelated?
> 
> Completely disabled OC and doing an system file integrity check - will see if I get the issue without the OC.


Has anyone seen one of these before? I have a suspicion that this occurred because of the OC, but I have never seen these before, so was not sure. No issues since the OC was disabled yet, but even with OC, this was the only issue that I saw (and only happened once after several hours of use). I'm just not sure if this was because of the OC or just a random derp.


----------



## slidez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> Well I successfully flashed the 425 1.274 bios onto my cards. I'm initially a bit disappointed as I was unable to reach 1500mhz (Memory was set to 0) as I was swiftly met with a crash in Haven 4.0. It looks like its only stable at 1474 max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You're not alone, I can only get around 1485 on reference + hybrid cooler added on. But I've rounded it down to one of my cards in SLI which has a 65.8 ASIC :/


----------



## Techgmr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidez*
> 
> You're not alone, I can only get around 1485 on reference + hybrid cooler added on. But I've rounded it down to one of my cards in SLI which has a 65.8 ASIC :/


Well I never knew what ASIC quality was, but oddly enough the one thats holding me back is showing 61.6%. My first one (71.7%) did ~1520mhz on the reference air cooler with 1.23 volts.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> Well I never knew what ASIC quality was, but oddly enough the one thats holding me back is showing 61.6%. My first one (71.7%) did ~1520mhz on the reference air cooler with 1.23 volts.


Yeah I never really believed in the whole ASIC thing until I recently switched to Nvidia. My 980 Ti has an ASIC of 78.2% and I'm up to 1547 without a crash yet. Looks like I got lucky. There is a guy on the Guru3d forums who can't go past +115/+125 without crashing. It truly depends on which card you receive I guess. I got one of the last EVGA SC ACX 2.0's before Newegg was sold out of them on their last batch.


----------



## slidez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Techgmr*
> 
> Well I never knew what ASIC quality was, but oddly enough the one thats holding me back is showing 61.6%. My first one (71.7%) did ~1520mhz on the reference air cooler with 1.23 volts.


I'm still debating whether or not to return it and play the silicon lottery again. I'm not losing much sleep for a mere 1-3FPS difference between my stable 1475mhz vs 1500mhz


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I shall summon @Phaedrus2129 to put to rest the PSU talk going on in here.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> snitches get stitches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think he's still busy with coolermaster but he has pretty much covered stuff in the past:
> fyi, it was his posting(s) on the same subject i found through google that brought me to OCN.


I actually don't work with CoolerMaster anymore. But what's going on here? Something about PSUs losing capacity with age as capacitors degrade? Yeah, that doesn't happen. Capacitors don't lose capacitance when they age, and if they did it wouldn't directly affect PSU output power. They do tend to develop a higher ESR, which makes them less responsive to high frequency signals and less effective at filtering ripple. Generally PSU ripple will just get higher as time goes on, as the secondary filter cap ESR increases. Eventually (in 10-20 years with good caps and good design) the ESR may get high enough that the phase of the feedback signal will fall outside the stable range, and the PSU will either explode or start delivering unstable voltage. This kills the computer.

At no point is the actual total wattage of the PSU affected in any way, except in the sense that the PSU may go out of spec for ripple or voltage at high load.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Yeah I never really believed in the whole ASIC thing until I recently switched to Nvidia. My 980 Ti has an ASIC of 78.2% and I'm up to 1547 without a crash yet.


With what voltage?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> With what voltage?


I ran up to 1500/4000 at 1.193v, but I increased it to 1.255v for some headroom when I did 1547/4104, but I've lowered the voltage down to 1.21v with those clocks and it seems to be stable. Waterblock will be here tomorrow so I'll know how far I can push it.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I ran up to 1500/4000 at 1.193v, but I increased it to 1.255v for some headroom when I did 1547/4104, but I've lowered the voltage down to 1.21v with those clocks and it seems to be stable. Waterblock will be here tomorrow so I'll know how far I can push it.


Thats insanely low for 1547Mhz, What have you played and for how long at those settings?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Thats insanely low for 1547Mhz, What have you played and for how long at those settings?


Valley for 30 minutes, Heaven for 30 minutes, and the Witcher 3 maxed out with .ini tweaks (no hairworks) @ 60FPS constant on my 1440p for two hours now. Just turned it off a couple minutes ago. This card is magic! it's madness! I'm just going to flash the MaxAir BIOS now so I can just put the block on tomorrow and turn her up! I'll report back on what I can achieve.

I'm beyond happy I got rid of that putrid 7950 crossfire. I had those at 1200/1700 and they didn't even come close to this card (obviously, I know). Drivers just SUCKED and had to cap The Witcher 3 at 30FPS with insane flickering and stuttering. I've never experienced gaming (and benching) so smooth and powerful in my entire life!


----------



## kingduqc

Any g1 owner that have tweaked the Fan curve. How is the noise on load with an overclock? I'm probably setting up for a less aggressive fan curve but still want to get under 75-78c.. Wonder how silent it's going to be in my define r5


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> I actually don't work with CoolerMaster anymore. But what's going on here? Something about PSUs losing capacity with age as capacitors degrade? Yeah, that doesn't happen. Capacitors don't lose capacitance when they age, and if they did it wouldn't directly affect PSU output power. They do tend to develop a higher ESR, which makes them less responsive to high frequency signals and less effective at filtering ripple. Generally PSU ripple will just get higher as time goes on, as the secondary filter cap ESR increases. Eventually (in 10-20 years with good caps and good design) the ESR may get high enough that the phase of the feedback signal will fall outside the stable range, and the PSU will either explode or start delivering unstable voltage. This kills the computer.
> 
> At no point is the actual total wattage of the PSU affected in any way, except in the sense that the PSU may go out of spec for ripple or voltage at high load.


The PSU god has spoken. Thanks!


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> LOL. Did you take your Zoloft today?
> 
> http://www.everydayhealth.com/bipolar-disorder/bipolar-disorder-drugs.aspx
> 
> Damn, everyone on here is extremely sensitive about their Power Supplies losing capacity with time! (they don't actually, not at all, they last forever, this is my personal theory of "aging") I better keep my opinions on this EXTREMELY sensitive matter to myself in the future. (that's the whole point of the internet, keeping ideas, however accurate or inaccurate to yourself out of fear of castigation!)
> 
> Gotta love the socially stunted whack-jobs who make their presence known from time to time, I don't believe the internet would be as "lively" without them.


Uh huh, sure buddy. You posted that as a fact, no where in your garbage post did you say "it's my opinion" You even posted links trying to prove it. Nice try to save face though. I guess all those vintage amps must be at like 1% power output by now eh? lol


----------



## friend'scatdied

I modded my SC+ ACX 2.0 BIOS to Sheyster's 425W specifications.

Essentially this should work with any of the ACX 2.0 SKUs and provide the benefit of 350-425W (100-121%) power limit without having your fans stay on and go crazy.









Disclaimer: I'm not responsible for anything that happens to your card as a result, flash at your own risk, YMMV, etc.

980Ti-SC-ACX-425.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## xfachx

So is the Titan X not better than this Ti?

Taking into consideration that both cards would be under water and overclocked, and NOT thinking about price, what's the better performing card for the next two years-ish?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So is the Titan X not better than this Ti?
> 
> Taking into consideration that both cards would be under water and overclocked, and NOT thinking about price, what's the better performing card for the next two years-ish?


Titan X is a better performer ~5%

But you would be kinda sorta.... dumb? not to get a Ti at this point.

I own both and Personally I cannot tell the difference.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So is the Titan X not better than this Ti?
> 
> Taking into consideration that both cards would be under water and *overclocked*, and NOT thinking about price, what's the better performing card for the next two years-ish?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Titan X is a better performer ~5%
> 
> But you would be kinda sorta.... dumb? not to get a Ti at this point.
> 
> I own both and Personally I cannot tell the difference.


Some of the Ti's seem to be overclocking monsters. How they compare to an overclocked Titan X I'm not sure, but it might worth asking if someone can do a max OC comparison.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Some of the Ti's seem to be overclocking monsters. How they compare to an overclocked Titan X I'm not sure, but it might worth asking if someone can do a max OC comparison.


Already done it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Picked up a 980Ti just to play around with and well It oc's better than my TX
> 
> and I was able to beat my 3dmark score by a little bit.
> 
> Side by side:
> 
> 
> Clocks
> Titan X 1515/8000 @ 1.274v
> 980Ti 1560/8400 @ 1.274v
> 
> They are both pretty impressive. But I have to say price to perf ratio the Ti is pretty great. Also my 3770k is aging lol.


Although The 980Ti was far from stable it would be pretty hard pressed to find a good sample that would do that 24/7
While My TX are stable at those clocks.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> WOW I can't get this card to crash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ran Unigine Valley at 1547/4104 with no issues. I did up the voltage to 1.255v though to give myself some headroom, but I'm not sure if I needed to. My block should be here tomorrow which means I can setup the loop again and raise my CPU back up to 4.6Ghz and see how much that improves my score. Then I will crank up the card until I can finally get the driver to crash on me. My CPU is running 4.1Ghz OC because I'm using the stock cooler until the loop is setup again. Lucky for me tomorrow is my last day of work until Monday so I have much time to play! Unluckily for me I have a girlfriend so who knows how much time to play I'll really have


What card is that one?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> The PSU god has spoken. Thanks!


So I guess he's saying PSU's technically don't lose power with age, they just can't deliver their full power at stable levels with age..which in the end, seems the same to me


----------



## smushroomed

Can't I set a custom fan profile on a gigabyte g1 using MS afterburner for 0 db fan usage under a certain temp? I don't know why that would be a knock against it.

Aren't most of these coil whine issues related to bad psus?

I have a question about gpu boost and oc. Since we only type in 1 set of numbers in oc, how does it affect the boost. Or is the boost ignored during oc settings


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Maybe the PSU god or someone else knowledgeable could explain why my 6 year old Corsair 650W couldn't provide enough power to my Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti to boot, despite the tested power requirements being 600W. Age has nothing to do with it?
> 
> Isn't age the most common factor in failing PSU's, and one common determination if a PSU is failing when they can't provide power anymore at their rated spec? I'm just confused how someone can insist old PSU's never lose power if that's like, what they're known to do when they get old, no? It's kind of like saying "yea, aging PSU's don't lose power..unless you try to use all of it in which case they don't work" - seems a bit silly to get into the specifics of it when in the end, it's the same difference (can't utilize the full load of your PSU anymore).


Power supplies can lose capacity over time. Just not from capacitor aging. Over time the various traces and contacts and metal leads on components oxidize and increase in resistance, increasing voltage drop, forcing the PSU to operate at a higher duty cycle. Essentially it has to work harder to output the same power. Likewise, the semiconductor components like transistors and diodes degrade in performance, giving off more heat, making them perform even worse, and a lot more likely to fail. Plus every resistor, capacitor, and inductor in the PSU will gradually drift from its nominal value, the components in the feedback loop having the greatest effect as they cause the output voltage to drift from the nominal value. Plus, while aging capacitors don't directly affect power supply output, they do increase ripple, which can cause instability if it goes above the 50-120mV spec.

Everything in a power supply ages a bit with time, and after five or ten or twenty years a PSU probably will not do its labeled wattage if it's been well used. But the capacitors won't be the main component at fault, and the Outervision calculator's function for it is total bunk.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Power supplies can lose capacity over time. Just not from capacitor aging. Over time the various traces and contacts and metal leads on components oxidize and increase in resistance, increasing voltage drop, forcing the PSU to operate at a higher duty cycle. Essentially it has to work harder to output the same power. Likewise, the semiconductor components like transistors and diodes degrade in performance, giving off more heat, making them perform even worse, and a lot more likely to fail. Plus every resistor, capacitor, and inductor in the PSU will gradually drift from its nominal value, the components in the feedback loop having the greatest effect as they cause the output voltage to drift from the nominal value. Plus, while aging capacitors don't directly affect power supply output, they do increase ripple, which can cause instability if it goes above the 50-120mV spec.
> 
> Everything in a power supply ages a bit with time, and after five or ten or twenty years a PSU probably will not do its labeled wattage if it's been well used. But the capacitors won't be the main component at fault, and the Outervision calculator's function for it is total bunk.


Dang, you replied before I decided to edit my post and not waste your time







The more I thought about your post, the more it made sense.

But thank you for the detailed explanation and clarification







I'll try to remember this.


----------



## Phaedrus2129

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Dang, you replied before I decided to edit my post and not waste your time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The more I thought about your post, the more it made sense.
> 
> But thank you for the detailed explanation and clarification
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to remember this.


Heh. It's what I do. Just keep in mind that everything gets crustier and crappier with time, but a class of products as large and diverse as power supplies will rarely all suck in the same way for the same reasons. Don't assume things, troubleshoot and reason them out.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I modded my SC+ ACX 2.0 BIOS to Sheyster's 425W specifications.
> 
> Essentially this should work with any of the ACX 2.0 SKUs and provide the benefit of 350-425W (100-121%) power limit without having your fans stay on and go crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not responsible for anything that happens to your card as a result, flash at your own risk, YMMV, etc.
> 
> 980Ti-SC-ACX-425.zip 152k .zip file


Very nice, will give it a shot tonight.


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidez*
> 
> I'm still debating whether or not to return it and play the silicon lottery again. I'm not losing much sleep for a mere 1-3FPS difference between my stable 1475mhz vs 1500mhz


1500Mhz is only 1,7% more than 1475Mhz so if you play at 60 fps you will get only 1fps more. Assuming that fps gain is linear with core clock.
If I were you I would not return. You can get worse card, coil whining etc.


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I modded my SC+ ACX 2.0 BIOS to Sheyster's 425W specifications.
> 
> Essentially this should work with any of the ACX 2.0 SKUs and provide the benefit of 350-425W (100-121%) power limit without having your fans stay on and go crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I'm not responsible for anything that happens to your card as a result, flash at your own risk, YMMV, etc.
> 
> 980Ti-SC-ACX-425.zip 152k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakoOC*
> 
> Very nice, will give it a shot tonight.


This actually worked great for my needs, as more volts don't really help this card much so power savings was more valuable at the cost of say -10MHz boost in-game. All I wanted was to stop the throttling, and this did the trick.

Well done.


----------



## gopalbose0

I have bought an evga sc acx bp gtx 980 ti from newegg that will be delivered by Monday , I just wanted to know that my CM rs-600-pcar-e3 would be sufficient for this card this pcu was bought in 2010 and i have an i7 2600k at x38 multiplier at stock voltage.Using a h61 board.


----------



## jezzer

Slapped a TITAN X cooler around my reference 980 Ti and it is keeping it nice and cool.
Tops @ 73c full load



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5254650


----------



## Valenz

Finally received my 2nd card , have them both running @ 1455 a love it.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Well, looks like USPS is going to screw me on delivering my block today. Booooooo!


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valenz*
> 
> Finally received my 2nd card , have them both running @ 1455 a love it.


Got these as well. Are you getting SLI perfcaps when running benchmarks and is there a way to mitigate this perfcap?


----------



## Valenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Got these as well. Are you getting SLI perfcaps when running benchmarks and is there a way to mitigate this perfcap?


Didn't even notice because I only had two normal fire strike runs last night then went to bed. I will do more testing if I can tonight.

Here was my 2nd run and cards pretty much stayed between 1450 - 1455.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Well, looks like USPS is going to screw me on delivering my block today. Booooooo!


DOH!!!!

Good news for me .... G1 and the Qnix 1440p are on the truck for delivery. Not going to lie .... ordered the Qnix Monday and it's delivering today. That's impressive as hell!


----------



## helios123

Hi I'm using the custom WC bios on page 1, is there any danger to leaving core at 1500 mhz 4000 mhz mem clock indefinitely? Will it greatly shorten the life span of the card and if so by how much ?my temps is at most 55C with the watercooling. Also I got an EVGA card will they still warranty the card if I leave it at those speeds and something happens to it?


----------



## t1337dude

I just upgraded from a reference EVGA 980 Superclocked. According to Guru3d, I should get around 78 FPS in Mordor with a GTX 980, and I got about 81 (probably because mine was a SC model). Then, it says with a Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti, I should be getting around 115 FPS. Instead, I'm only getting 88. That's not much a performance gain. In Heaven, max settings 1200P, I'd get 60 FPS with my GTX 980, and I got 81 with my 980 Ti, so I know I get a decent boost in some games. GTA V feels much smoother to me, and so do other games (at 1440P) on my Acer 144Hz, but I didn't get any benchmark measurements in those. For all I know, I should be getting much better FPS.

My first guess is my CPU could be bottlenecking. I have an i7 930 overclocked to 4.0 Ghz. I could push it to 4.15 Ghz, it runs a little warm, but not dangerously so. It just adds about 8c to my temps for that measly 150MHz. But from what I gather, my CPU isn't that bad when it's overclocked. Sure, it's old, but is it old enough to diminish the majority of the FPS gain I should be getting in some games? Should I be picking up one of those Xeon's that are so popular? I have a Swiftech H240X AIO, so I can do some overclocking.


----------



## xonare

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I just upgraded from a reference EVGA 980 Superclocked. According to Guru3d, I should get around 78 FPS in Mordor with a GTX 980, and I got about 81 (probably because mine was a SC model). Then, it says with a Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti, I should be getting around 115 FPS. Instead, I'm only getting 88. That's not much a performance gain. In Heaven, max settings 1200P, I'd get 60 FPS with my GTX 980, and I got 81 with my 980 Ti, so I know I get a decent boost in some games. GTA V feels much smoother to me, and so do other games (at 1440P) on my Acer 144Hz, but I didn't get any benchmark measurements in those. For all I know, I should be getting much better FPS.
> 
> My first guess is my CPU could be bottlenecking. I have an i7 930 overclocked to 4.0 Ghz. I could push it to 4.15 Ghz, it runs a little warm, but not dangerously so. It just adds about 8c to my temps for that measly 150MHz. But from what I gather, my CPU isn't that bad when it's overclocked. Sure, it's old, but is it old enough to diminish the majority of the FPS gain I should be getting in some games? Should I be picking up one of those Xeon's that are so popular? I have a Swiftech H240X AIO, so I can do some overclocking.


Xeon is server CPU, no need for that tbh... i5 would do you justice and i7 is overkill if you don't run multicore apps.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Xeon is server CPU, no need for that tbh... i5 would do you justice and i7 is overkill if you don't run multicore apps.


He'll see performance boosts with i7 over i5. Add in HT and it's a win. Why people still preach this is beyond me. Does he need it? No. But the improved performance is proven.

Don't Xeon's offer better single core performance plus there's no iGPU to suck power? I'm asking because I think I read that or something similar to that not long ago.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> He'll see performance boosts with i7 over i5. Add in HT and it's a win. Why people still preach this is beyond me. Does he need it? No. But the improved performance is proven.
> 
> Don't Xeon's offer better single core performance plus there's no iGPU to suck power? I'm asking because I think I read that or something similar to that not long ago.


I've heard the Xeon X5670 offers better performance than most modern i5's or i7's if fully overclocked depending on the app. But obviously the point of getting that is that it's compatible with my LGA 1366 mobo - modern i5's or i7's aren't. And it's real cheap.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I've heard the Xeon X5670 offers better performance than most modern i5's or i7's if fully overclocked depending on the app. But obviously the point of getting that is that it's compatible with my LGA 1366 mobo - modern i5's or i7's aren't. And it's real cheap.


And they are cheap.

edit: duh didn't read my bad

edit 2: adding Kana Maru's review trying to make this post worth something.


----------



## jdstock76

It's all starting to make sense now.









I didn't read the entire thing either.


----------



## Jayq

Question I have a EVGAGeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support SC w/ACX BP and when I play Witcher 3 or any other games in ultra or QHD I usually get 60-70 fps but experience dips in the lower 40-30's at times. Can I fix it by overclocking the card and if so what would be a good level? Or would SLI be a better option? Sorry I'm new to overclocking and SLI so seeking good advice, thanks!


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> And they are cheap.
> 
> edit: duh didn't read my bad












Do you think a bottleneck is the culprit? Someone told me no, because Mordor isn't CPU intensive. But I've read elsewhere that if I'm trying to hit high framerates (80+), you need a fast modern CPU to read into the 100's in modern titles. I'm not sure what to think, I haven't upgraded in a long time (I love my i7 930).


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think a bottleneck is the culprit? Someone told me no, because Mordor isn't CPU intensive. But I've read elsewhere that if I'm trying to hit high framerates (80+), you need a fast modern CPU to read into the 100's in modern titles. I'm not sure what to think, I haven't upgraded in a long time (I love my i7 930).


No way. Check the review in original post. 80+ framerates in non well multithreaded games are not likely though.
edit: if you're talking about your 930 and not the xeons, I think at 4.0GHz+ it should still be fine.
edit 2: I need coffee. You are already hitting 80fps? Maybe with xeons you can get around 100 if game is well coded, but for more than that you need newer tech and higher overclocks. Ofc it depends on the game.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> Question I have a EVGAGeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support SC w/ACX BP and when I play Witcher 3 or any other games in ultra or QHD I usually get 60-70 fps but experience dips in the lower 40-30's at times. Can I fix it by overclocking the card and if so what would be a good level? Or would SLI be a better option? Sorry I'm new to overclocking and SLI so seeking good advice, thanks!


Not necessarily. There's too many factors. You may still see dips but perhaps not as bad. I remember on my 660ti's, 770's, and 780's that when I OC'd my minimum's actually got worse in game. Mind you the Avg and Max went up but the stability went out the down. But again this depends on the game, card, and OC. The fact I was running SLI may have had something to do with that. On the 980ti I have NOT noticed a drop in minimum fps when OC'd.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Do you think a bottleneck is the culprit?* Someone told me no, because Mordor isn't CPU intensive. But I've read elsewhere that if I'm trying to hit high framerates (80+), you need a fast modern CPU to read into the 100's in modern titles. I'm not sure what to think, I haven't upgraded in a long time (I love my i7 930).


Yes. OC'ing will remedy this to some extent but if you even made a small jump to lets say the 3770K you would see massive improvement.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> No way. Check the review in original post. 80+ framerates in non well multithreaded games are not likely though.
> edit: if you're talking about your 930 and not the xeons, I think at 4.0GHz+ it should still be fine.
> edit 2: *I need coffee.* You are already hitting 80fps? Maybe with xeons you can get around 100 if game is well coded, but for more than that you need newer tech and higher overclocks. Ofc it depends on the game.


^ this x Infinity!!!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Do you think a bottleneck is the culprit? Someone told me no, because Mordor isn't CPU intensive. But I've read elsewhere that if I'm trying to hit high framerates (80+), you need a fast modern CPU to read into the 100's in modern titles. I'm not sure what to think, I haven't upgraded in a long time (I love my i7 930).


to get that much of a performance increase for $100-$150 - amazon has them for $148. has sata3 and trim support _but that 1333 ram though_.

still pretty tempting.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> ^ this x Infinity!!!












I think that in general for 1440p gaming the X58 plattform is enough. It won't give you 120-144fps but even if it did for most games you would be bottlenecked by the GPU.


----------



## HAL900

where is the latest bios EVGA sc+ axc2.0 +


----------



## b.walker36

So this wierd thing happened this morning. After running two heavens and two firestrike runs and playing FFXIV for about 3 hours yesterday at 1480. I am finding that I am now getting driver crashes just browsing the web with chrome. Did not happen once yesterday i'm reverting back to stock to see if it happens there.


----------



## Jayq

Thanks for the help so in your opinion would it be worth the SLI? I do know that some games may get better or worse with sli but if I need to overclock the 980ti what would be a decent level to put it at?


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Some of the Ti's seem to be overclocking monsters. How they compare to an overclocked Titan X I'm not sure, but it might worth asking if someone can do a max OC comparison.


The 980Ti custom PCB probably have a better overclocking headroom.

This is true even with a waterblock on both cards. The reason why is because at high overclocks (say >1600 MHz plus, which a few of the "luckier" cards can get to), the power efficiency of Maxwell goes way down. The VRMs on the stock PCB simply would not be able to handle the extra load (at least outside of gaming anyways).

Many of the custom PCBs are built with beefed up cooling, power distribution, and often other cool features like dual BIOS. I suspect that once cards like the Lightning, HOF, and Classified come out, overclocks of as high as over 1,700 Mhz might be possible with good luck on the silicon lottery.

Edit:
Judging by the experiences though of the past, on air and water, you eventually reach a point where adding more volts doesn't help things and only adds heat. I don't know what that point is for the 980Ti, but it happened at around 1.4-1.425V for the 680 Lightning, so I'd imagine it would be similar here as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phaedrus2129*
> 
> Power supplies can lose capacity over time. Just not from capacitor aging. Over time the various traces and contacts and metal leads on components oxidize and increase in resistance, increasing voltage drop, forcing the PSU to operate at a higher duty cycle. Essentially it has to work harder to output the same power. Likewise, the semiconductor components like transistors and diodes degrade in performance, giving off more heat, making them perform even worse, and a lot more likely to fail. Plus every resistor, capacitor, and inductor in the PSU will gradually drift from its nominal value, the components in the feedback loop having the greatest effect as they cause the output voltage to drift from the nominal value. Plus, while aging capacitors don't directly affect power supply output, they do increase ripple, which can cause instability if it goes above the 50-120mV spec.
> 
> Everything in a power supply ages a bit with time, and after five or ten or twenty years a PSU probably will not do its labeled wattage if it's been well used. But the capacitors won't be the main component at fault, and the Outervision calculator's function for it is total bunk.


Would this be a good argument for buying more watts than you currently need?

Up to a point of course? Or would it be a good argument for replacing your PSU every perhaps 5-10 years?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> Question I have a EVGAGeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support SC w/ACX BP and when I play Witcher 3 or any other games in ultra or QHD I usually get 60-70 fps but experience dips in the lower 40-30's at times. Can I fix it by overclocking the card and if so what would be a good level? Or would SLI be a better option? Sorry I'm new to overclocking and SLI so seeking good advice, thanks!


Without more information about your rig (mainly CPU and RAM), it's hard to draw any conclusions about your bottleneck. If you were running W3 in QHD with hairworks, the drops to 40-30's is expected if there are hairworks-enabled NPC's or monsters in the scene. Foliage distance of Ultra is also known to bog down framerate in open areas.


----------



## Jayq

Good point thanks sorry I'm running a i7-4790k and my ram is G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600. Forgot to add that and yes I am running with hairworks and ultra. It dosent seem much of a big down but then again I guess it's one of those things where you want the game to look and run its best you know?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes. OC'ing will remedy this to some extent but if you even made a small jump to lets say the 3770K you would see massive improvement.
> !


Well, I'll make the jump to a Xeon x5670, try to overclock it (aiming for 4.6GHz), and see what happens.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So is the Titan X not better than this Ti?
> 
> Taking into consideration that both cards would be under water and overclocked, and NOT thinking about price, what's the better performing card for the next two years-ish?


If you're talking a full two years, you WILL need the 12GB VRAM offered by the T-X. Multiple games are breaking the 6GB VRAM barrier even now.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> Good point thanks sorry I'm running a i7-4790k and my ram is G.Skill Ripjaws X Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR3-1600. Forgot to add that and yes I am running with hairworks and ultra. It dosent seem much of a big down but then again I guess it's one of those things where you want the game to look and run its best you know?


Two things to try (may give +10-15fps):
1) Turn down foliage distance to high (Nexus recommendation for peformance boost without much quality degradation)
2) Lower MSAA on Hairworks with custom file edit (http://steamcommunity.com/app/292030/discussions/0/617335934150506844/)

My MSI G6 can't get here fast enough so I can enjoy W3 with you. Ordered on 6/29 and FedEx shows delivery of 7/9! That's horrible.


----------



## Jayq

Thank you I'll try that when I get home, appreciate all of your help


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> 1500Mhz is only 1,7% more than 1475Mhz so if you play at 60 fps you will get only 1fps more. Assuming that fps gain is linear with core clock.
> If I were you I would not return. You can get worse card, coil whining etc.


Based on the FPS OC numbers that W1zzard at Techpowerup came up with in his review, for these cards you have to take the percentage difference (1.7%) and multiply that by about 0.6 get what the FPS percent difference will be. It's not a 1-1 relationship. This FPS increase would also vary by game. Needless to say, you probably won't notice the difference when gaming.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> If you're talking a full two years, you WILL need the 12GB VRAM offered by the T-X. Multiple games are breaking the 6GB VRAM barrier even now.


Modern graphically intensive games 2 years from now will use DX12, which combines VRAM on cards, so 980 Ti's should provide 12GB VRAM for games that need it at that point.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Modern graphically intensive games 2 years from now will use DX12, which combines VRAM on cards, so 980 Ti's should provide 12GB VRAM for games that need it at that point.


That is not a guarantee with DX12. Games have to actually be developed to use that feature. I bet we won't get a lot of them especially if its difficult. Relying on that would not be a wise a choice.


----------



## Attomsk

I've always heard memory clocks don't matter much but my testing hasn't shown that with this card.

For instance I seem to be getting nearly identical fps between 1512 core 7500 Mem and 1467 Core and 8000 Mem. I ran on Heaven/Valley/FFXIV DX11 benchmark all @ 1440p. In the case of the FFXIV DX11 bench I actually got my highest score ever with 1467/8000 (96fps). The benefit of 1467/8000 seems to be cooler temps as well.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Modern graphically intensive games 2 years from now will use DX12, which combines VRAM on cards, so 980 Ti's should provide 12GB VRAM for games that need it at that point.


Games have to be coded to do this via DX12, it's not automatic. Do you really think Devs will do extra work for the 2% of the userbase who use SLI? I'm betting it's not gonna happen. They always code for lowest common denominator. Just sayin'...


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Anyone else having issues with the 353.38 Hotfix?
I'm experiencing tons of crashing in gtav and witcher3. i cant even do a slight overclock without having serious issues.
I'm running a stock gtx 980ti acx 2.0


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with the 353.38 Hotfix?
> I'm experiencing tons of crashing in gtav and witcher3. i cant even do a slight overclock without having serious issues.
> I'm running a stock gtx 980ti acx 2.0


I've had really random stability with my 980 ti, hoping its the drivers to be honest. I'm on the hotfix driver right now but haven't noticed much of a difference. Some days its fine, others not so much.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Games have to be coded to do this via DX12, it's not automatic. Do you really think Devs will do extra work for the 2% of the userbase who use SLI? I'm betting it's not gonna happen. They always code for lowest common denominator. Just sayin'...


Not really true at all, Ark Survival which I play a lot will support DX12 pretty much as soon as its released.

http://www.worldsfactory.net/2015/05/11/ark-will-use-dx12-console-launch-expected-summer-2016

http://wccftech.com/ark-survival-evolved-gameplay-features-gorgeous-unreal-engine-4-dinosaur-game/

There's also a short list of games that will be supporting it as well.


----------



## Dazle

Hi can anybody help with a question i have a msi refrence gtx 980 ti can i use the bios files in this thread?


----------



## PiERiT

After some messing around I have my card stable at 1500/8000 @ 1.2v. Temps are about 50 degrees. I'm not sure I'd see any benefit going any higher, and I like the nice round numbers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with the 353.38 Hotfix?
> I'm experiencing tons of crashing in gtav and witcher3. i cant even do a slight overclock without having serious issues.
> I'm running a stock gtx 980ti acx 2.0


GTA5 runs great for me on that driver. Witcher crashes all the damn time, regardless of driver and regardless of overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazle*
> 
> Hi can anybody help with a question i have a msi refrence gtx 980 ti can i use the bios files in this thread?


I am running the 980Ti-SC-425 on a reference card, so you should be good, but as his post says there is some risk.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mari0o*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with the 353.38 Hotfix?
> I'm experiencing tons of crashing in gtav and witcher3. i cant even do a slight overclock without having serious issues.
> I'm running a stock gtx 980ti acx 2.0


It's been solid for me in BF4. I also played some GTA with it, maybe an hour or so. No crashes so far.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Not really true at all, Ark Survival which I play a lot will support DX12 pretty much as soon as its released.


You don't understand... DX12 does not NATIVELY support a combined SLI VRAM pool. It does provide the ABILITY to code it in to individual games by the game developer. This will most likely NOT happen. I'd bet on it not happening. It means the developer will have to take the time to learn, code and test a new feature that will only be used by a tiny fraction of PC users. Most of the games we're seeing nowadays are console ports. I doubt any effort will be put into this.


----------



## Dazle

what brand gtx 980 ti?


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> You don't understand... DX12 does not NATIVELY support a combined SLI VRAM pool. It does provide the ABILITY to code it in to individual games by the game developer. This will most likely NOT happen. I'd bet on it not happening. It means the developer will have to take the time to learn, code and test a new feature that will only be used by a tiny fraction of PC users. Most of the games we're seeing nowadays are console ports. I doubt any effort will be put into this.


I see, I got caught up reading posts with people stating it will be a long time before DX12 is utilized. My apoligies


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dazle*
> 
> what brand gtx 980 ti?


Pick.

I had the EVGA and the Gigabyte. I am hearing great things out of the Zotac and MSI camp as well.

________

Any one with the G1 using the new driver? Issues? I upgraded to that driver with the EVGA reference and lost performance and stability.


----------



## Cookybiscuit

Is anyone else getting crashes and screen artifacts? I've got the MSI Gaming card and both the 353.30 and 353.38 produce crashes and weird graphics glitches even at stock clocks. The system has an i5 3570K at 4.5 in it, and the PSU is a 520w Seasonic SS-520FL which I gather is meant to run it fine but now I'm not so sure. It was fine with the 780 I had, and the wall meter is saying I'm pulling 460w max.

Any ideas?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I see, I got caught up reading posts with people stating it will be a long time before DX12 is utilized. My apoligies


It's all good.


----------



## YellowJello

I'm having major issues with the Gigabyte G1 getting my second DVI monitor to work, anyone know a solution for this? The second port itself just won't detect either of my monitors, is this related to the Flex technology they are using?


----------



## Valenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Is anyone else getting crashes and screen artifacts? I've got the MSI Gaming card and both the 353.30 and 353.38 produce crashes and weird graphics glitches even at stock clocks. The system has an i5 3570K at 4.5 in it, and the PSU is a 520w Seasonic SS-520FL which I gather is meant to run it fine but now I'm not so sure. It was fine with the 780 I had, and the wall meter is saying I'm pulling 460w max.
> 
> Any ideas?


I've had mine for over a week and haven't experienced any issues in any game so far.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowJello*
> 
> I'm having major issues with the Gigabyte G1 getting my second DVI monitor to work, anyone know a solution for this? The second port itself just won't detect either of my monitors, is this related to the Flex technology they are using?


Do you have any Displayport displays connected? Does the second port work if it's the only one connected?


----------



## YellowJello

I don't have any display port screens, it doesn't work by itself. The nVidia control panel also doesn't show the other DVI port.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowJello*
> 
> I don't have any display port screens, it doesn't work by itself. The nVidia control panel also doesn't show the other DVI port.


damn dont tell me this.I should get mine tuesday. but i will def try mine when it comes in.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowJello*
> 
> I'm having major issues with the Gigabyte G1 getting my second DVI monitor to work, anyone know a solution for this? The second port itself just won't detect either of my monitors, is this related to the Flex technology they are using?


are you running 2 cards or only 1 with a displayport adapter


----------



## YellowJello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> are you running 2 cards or only 1 with a displayport adapter


I'm running one card, not using any display port adapters. The card has two DVI ports, 1 HDMI and 3 display port. Trying to use 2 DVI and 1 HDMI but the second DVI won't work.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowJello*
> 
> I'm running one card, not using any display port adapters. The card has two DVI ports, 1 HDMI and 3 display port. Trying to use 2 DVI and 1 HDMI but the second DVI won't work.


Contact a Gigabyte rep:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1449035/overclocks-hardware-software-representative-initiative/


----------



## Jayq

I was wondering I'm gaming on a 55 inch tv and running a EVGA 980ti sc with backplate would it be better to get another one and SLI the cards now or wait till I get a 4k tv which will probably be a year or two down the road? Trying to see if it's worth taking the hit in the pocket now or wait till then, thanks


----------



## Conspiracy

wish the MSI Gaming 6G version was in-stock. been waiting and waiting and finally i see it pop up for sale and then go out of stock super fast lol. it seems like the wait would be worth it for that version over the EVGA SC ACX2.0 although i havent seen anything about a STRIX version of the 980Ti yet


----------



## MakoOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> I was wondering I'm gaming on a 55 inch tv and running a EVGA 980ti sc with backplate would it be better to get another one and SLI the cards now or wait till I get a 4k tv which will probably be a year or two down the road? Trying to see if it's worth taking the hit in the pocket now or wait till then, thanks


Is the 55" at 1080p? Then you don't need a second 980 Ti.

I'm on a Samsung 48" 48JU7500, which is part of their 2015 4k line that can do 4:4:4, and for that I definitely need a second 980 Ti.

It's not impossible to game at 4k with everything on with just one, but if you turn AA on (and you need AA at 48" even at 4k, trust me) frame rates drop below 30 in most games.

SLI solves that of course, but it's a pretty penny to pull it all off ($1200 tv, $1400 GPUs)...nearly $3k before we even talk about the PC.

Oh the price we pay to be the master race...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> wish the MSI Gaming 6G version was in-stock. been waiting and waiting and finally i see it pop up for sale and then go out of stock super fast lol. it seems like the wait would be worth it for that version over the EVGA SC ACX2.0 although i havent seen anything about a STRIX version of the 980Ti yet


That one and the Gigabyte G1 are always out of stock and frankly it's a little bit silly...both of them OC around the same level, there is no significant difference.

And that includes the *very* nice EVGA SC+, which can easily be had as it's routinely in stock now.

MSI 6/ Gigabyte G1 / EVGA SC+, can't go wrong with any. All three are excellent, and no, despite what the board thinks, one is not better than the others for OCing or anything else.


----------



## YellowJello

Now it's showing the other flex set up but still not recognising anything I put in the port.


----------



## Jayq

Yea its a 1080p and yes I've seen dips already with everything highest resolution on it. The only difference is if I get it now I can break the payments down easier but later on it will have to be paid in full. But then again the graphics card can go cheaper or something better will be out then that will be more expensive. Lol, yes indeed the price we pay for it all


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowJello*
> 
> Now it's showing the other flex set up but still not recognising anything I put in the port.


This might sound stupid but make sure the cable is in all the way on the monitor that not working i did that a week ago. my cable was not screwed in on monitor side


----------



## YellowJello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> This might sound stupid but make sure the cable is in all the way on the monitor that not working i did that a week ago. my cable was not screwed in on monitor side


Tried that but it didn't help. Both of the monitors work in the other port.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowJello*
> 
> Tried that but it didn't help. Both of the monitors work in the other port.


what resolutions are the monitors you are trying to connect?


----------



## YellowJello

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> what resolutions are the monitors you are trying to connect?


They are both 1440p, Korean IPS screens.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YellowJello*
> 
> They are both 1440p, Korean IPS screens.


that's why.

There is only one Dvi-i output on that GPU. the flex just supports 1920x1080. You will have to get an active adapter for the display port.

Apparently wrong.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> that's why.
> 
> There is only one Dvi-i output on that GPU. the flex just supports 1920x1080. You will have to get an active adapter for the display port.


No!
DVI-D or DVI-I doesn't matter as long as they are both dual link. Don't spread misinformation

@YellowJello contact a gigabyte rep


----------



## b.walker36

The 350.38 hotfix drivers seemed to have really hurt my firestrike score anyone else experience this?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> The 350.38 hotfix drivers seemed to have really hurt my firestrike score anyone else experience this?


Yes. I saw FS and Heaven scores drop and Chrome was crashing. I'm reverting back tonight after I get the G1 installed.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes. I saw FS and Heaven scores drop and Chrome was crashing. I'm reverting back tonight after I get the G1 installed.


I actually just ran another and got my best score yet. Granted I did oc memory this time. Its about 150pts higher then my second best. I went -20 on the core but +200 on mem for this run. So it was +140 core and +200 Mem. Not to see if we are game stable.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7583649


----------



## Rage19420

I think im going to pull the trigger on the new Gbyte 980TI. Still rocking the 480 SLI's but really am liking what im seeing with these cards.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

SOOO STOKED!!!

USPS was able to get the water block to me today which is awesome. I can't tell you how fast I ripped off that air cooler and threw the block on. Was also able to put my CPU block back on. As I type I hear nothing... and it's incredible.



Did some leak testing and then started her up, restored my CPU OC of 4.6Ghz, jumped the card clocks up to 1541/4104 and let Valley rip. Very impressed with the scores. GPU temp didn't go over 43C.



Now I'm going to go make this card crash because this is ridiculous. It needs to crash at SOME point!









Will report back with the results.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Is anyone else getting crashes and screen artifacts? I've got the MSI Gaming card and both the 353.30 and 353.38 produce crashes and weird graphics glitches even at stock clocks. The system has an i5 3570K at 4.5 in it, and the PSU is a 520w Seasonic SS-520FL which I gather is meant to run it fine but now I'm not so sure. It was fine with the 780 I had, and the wall meter is saying I'm pulling 460w max.
> 
> Any ideas?


Isn't the minimum recommended PSU 600w? At least that's what it says here.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Is anyone else getting crashes and screen artifacts? I've got the MSI Gaming card and both the 353.30 and 353.38 produce crashes and weird graphics glitches even at stock clocks. The system has an i5 3570K at 4.5 in it, and the PSU is a 520w Seasonic SS-520FL which I gather is meant to run it fine but now I'm not so sure. It was fine with the 780 I had, and the wall meter is saying I'm pulling 460w max.
> 
> Any ideas?


lower or remove the cpu OC and see what happens
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Isn't the minimum recommended PSU 600w? At least that's what it says here.


yeah that's a general _for all systems recommendation_ that are typical of AIB partners. an OC'd hasewell-E or 8 core AMD system can draw 100+ watts more than an OC'd socket 115X set up.

seems most reviews w/i7-4770 (4.4Ghz) and 980ti around the lower 300 watts. ie here


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> SOOO STOKED!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm going to go make this card crash because this is ridiculous. It needs to crash at SOME point!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will report back with the results.


Lets see a monster score on water.









Just got my card today.On 77 F ambient air cooler.She may have more in the tank.


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Which Card and Bios are you running?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

So close to hitting 9000 in Firestrike with ONLY the core overclocked! This was with 1548 core and stock memory.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Lets see a monster score on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my card today.On 77 F ambient air cooler.She may have more in the tank.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice score! I'll see what I can do I think I've pretty much squeezed all I can out of her.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteDragon 1*
> 
> Which Card and Bios are you running?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Lets see a monster score on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my card today.On 77 F ambient air cooler.She may have more in the tank.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteDragon 1*
> 
> Which Card and Bios are you running?


Me? EVGA SC ACX 2.0 with the MaxxAir BIOS.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Lets see a monster score on water.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got my card today.On 77 F ambient air cooler.She may have more in the tank.


Is that a G1?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*


Such nice cooling performance, but why a reference PCB? You probably couldn't wait, but I'd think the custom PCB's can offer you much more under water cooling.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Such nice cooling performance, but why a reference PCB? You probably couldn't wait, but I'd think the custom PCB's can offer you much more under water cooling.


I'm not sure what more I can ask for from this card. I have no regrets buying reference especially with the clocks I'm able to achieve with this beast. HUGE step up from my crossfire 7950s. Yah, I get that I might have been able to get a little more power under water out of a non reference PCB **if I'm lucky** but that doesn't matter to me. I do enjoy benching, but gaming is what I got this card for and it is amazing on my 1440p. Right now, I'm just enjoying my silent computer, my 43c GPU, and the awesome overclock I'm getting out of it. /satisfied


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

G1 Stock bios.

Up to +190 core valley 1.0 on air cooler.Nearing the end on "stock volts".


----------



## bardm

Classified was released today, but sold out already (either that or no stock available yet)


----------



## skkane

Anyone running air cooled non-reference in SLI with a closed case? How are the temperatures? CPU got affected much?

Reference still better for SLI with the blower style right? Don't know if I should get the ACX 2.0 cooler for them, guessing not?


----------



## KShirza1




----------



## jdstock76

Bah! Qnix set up, G1 installed, OC'ing is amazing...... But the damn WindForce LED isn't on. What's the fix for that? I read about it somewhere.

ASIC's is 73.6 as opposed to the EVGA at 63 I think. I know it was in the 60's.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I'm not sure what more I can ask for from this card. I have no regrets buying reference especially with the clocks I'm able to achieve with this beast. HUGE step up from my crossfire 7950s. Yah, I get that I might have been able to get a little more power under water out of a non reference PCB **if I'm lucky** but that doesn't matter to me. I do enjoy benching, but gaming is what I got this card for and it is amazing on my 1440p. Right now, I'm just enjoying my silent computer, my 43c GPU, and the awesome overclock I'm getting out of it. /satisfied


AS LONG AS YOURE HAPPY, THAT'S WHAT MATTERS. The best non-reference PCB cards are only going to be marginally faster than reference PCB, for example, G1 Gaming can do 1525-1550MHz even compared to say 1450MHz reference but in the grand scheme of things 100MHz out of 1500 is only like 6%, which results in like a 1k Firestrike GPU score difference and maybe 2-3FPS at 2560x1440. Whoopty Doo.

Best ACX Firestrike GPU score I've seen so far: 20k.

Best G1 Gaming Firestrike GPU score I've seen so far: 21.5k (Guru3d at like 1550Mhz)

The thing for me though is, coming from something putting out 24k, I am really interested in reducing the amount of maximum raw performance I will lose, so I WILL be looking to get a card that can reliably do 22k or so GPU, if it isn't the Classified, Lightning or Strix then I will probably settle for G1 Gaming or MSI Gaming. The cost difference is completely negligible for that 6-7% performance difference ($669 for ACX while both G1 Gaming and MSI Gaming are about the same price, Classified WILL be $769 though).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Anyone running air cooled non-reference in SLI with a closed case? How are the temperatures? CPU got affected much?
> 
> Reference still better for SLI with the blower style right? Don't know if I should get the ACX 2.0 cooler for them, guessing not?


Don't recommend it unless you have a test-bench or case like the only guy on here getting away with G1 Gaming SLI.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KShirza1*


That thing is screaming "backplate!".








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Bah! Qnix set up, G1 installed, OC'ing is amazing...... But the damn WindForce LED isn't on. What's the fix for that? I read about it somewhere.
> 
> ASIC's is 73.6 as opposed to the EVGA at 63 I think. I know it was in the 60's.


I believe I remember reading that you can only adjust the Windforce LED through Gigabyte's proprietary software "OC Guru", their version of MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X. I would just turn it on or off and then never use it again as I've grown accustomed to PX.

Yes, Gigabyte bins their GPU's, and it obviously shows as I've yet to hear from anyone of their G1 not being able to hit 1.5GHz whereas ACX, and Hybrid owners are all over the map, with most in the mid 1400's.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> The 350.38 hotfix drivers seemed to have really hurt my firestrike score anyone else experience this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes. I saw FS and Heaven scores drop and Chrome was crashing. I'm reverting back tonight after I get the G1 installed.


A few pages back I asked if it was possible to use the older, stable drivers (350.12 seems to be the last good driver, especially for those experiencing Chrome related TDR's with later drivers) and someone mentioned editing a .ini file, I'm assuming this file is with the display driver somewhere. Can we get more information on this? I'm pulling the trigger on my first 980 Ti next Friday when I get paid, I'd like to have a working driver ready for when it arrives.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> Yea its a 1080p and yes I've seen dips already with everything highest resolution on it. The only difference is if I get it now I can break the payments down easier but later on it will have to be paid in full. But then again the graphics card can go cheaper or something better will be out then that will be more expensive. Lol, yes indeed the price we pay for it all


Dude. I am willing to bet your 980 Ti that youre not even GPU necked. I DON'T EVEN THINK IT'S POSSIBLE TO NECK A 980 TI WITH A 60HZ 1080P MONITOR.

Thing does 60FPS in Crysis 3 Maxed out at 4K. That would be 120FPS on your monitor!

Again, youre probably CPU bottle-necked and are about to waste your money on a second 980 Ti for 1080p because you think the occasional frame-rate drops are GPU related.

Here's 134FPS avg. GTA 5 maxed out at 1080p:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_soc_review,13.html

And here's that 60FPS Crysis 3 at 4K:






I've been reading a few comments here how 980 Ti owners think they need another 980 Ti because their frames dip down into the 60's or so in GTA 5 and that they are running the game on an i7 3570K at default to 4.0GHz lol (at 1080p).

DO YOU EVEN CPU OC BRO?

"I need another 980 Ti!"

Here's how to ascertain whether or not your frame-rate drops are GPU related. Set up OSD via Precision X or Hwinfo64 through RTSS (Rivatuner Statistics Server), in PX > Settings > Monitoring > Select GPU 1 usage, scroll to bottom of window, select "show in on screen display", do the same for temperature, and memory usage, frequency and voltage if desired, hit "ok". Now press F12 in game to toggle OSD on and off, find suitable area that induces frame-rate loss, if GPU is not 100% then it's your CPU that is the bottle-neck which can be alleviate by upping your frequency. Shoot for 4.5+GHz. No more CPU bottleneck unless the game has piss-poor optimization (a lot of them do).

I'm gonna say this again in caps.

YOU DON'T NEED GM200, I.E. 980 TI OR TITAN X AT 1080P.

YOUR CARD IS THE GTX 970, WHICH CAN AMPLY PUSH 1080P FOR $300.

IF YOURE AT 2.5K OR 4K THEN YES ITS TIME TO CONSIDER GM200.


----------



## looniam

quick and dirty to use an older driver:

install latest and then go find nv_dispwi.inf in the nvidia/displaydriver folder

copy to desktop - run DDU

install earlier driver, but it will fail when detecting hardware because of older inf file.

close installer.

then copy inf from desktop to nvidia/display driver folder - windows it will ask to replace - OK.

run the set up in the nivida folder - BOOM.

or follow this guide.


----------



## Jayq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Dude. I am willing to bet your 980 Ti that youre not even GPU necked. I DON'T EVEN THINK IT'S POSSIBLE TO NECK A 980 TI WITH A 60HZ 1080P MONITOR.
> 
> Thing does 60FPS in Crysis 3 Maxed out at 4K. That would be 120FPS on your monitor!
> 
> Again, youre probably CPU bottle-necked and are about to waste your money on a second 980 Ti for 1080p because you think the occasional frame-rate drops are GPU related.


I'm running a 4790k how could I be bottle necked?


----------



## skkane

Yes, it is overkill for 1080p. Just creates more temps and noise IMHO. Get yourself a nice 144hz ips 27" 1440p display (asus one recently released with matte frame looks good, better then acer predator). 980ti sli were born to run 1440p gsync.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> A few pages back I asked if it was possible to use the older, stable drivers (350.12 seems to be the last good driver, especially for those experiencing Chrome related TDR's with later drivers) and someone mentioned editing a .ini file, I'm assuming this file is with the display driver somewhere. Can we get more information on this? I'm pulling the trigger on my first 980 Ti next Friday when I get paid, I'd like to have a working driver ready for when it arrives.


I installed the 353.06 which is the release driver for the 980ti and it works like a charm ... NO ISSUES!!!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I believe I remember reading that you can only adjust the Windforce LED through Gigabyte's proprietary software "OC Guru", their version of MSI Afterburner and EVGA Precision X. I would just turn it on or off and then never use it again as I've grown accustomed to PX.
> 
> Yes, Gigabyte bins their GPU's, and it obviously shows as I've yet to hear from anyone of their G1 not being able to hit 1.5GHz whereas ACX, and Hybrid owners are all over the map, with most in the mid 1400's.


Ya first thing I did was install Guru. I actually like it more the PrecisionX to be honest.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> I'm running a 4790k how could I be bottle necked?


If you're on a 1080p then you do NOT need a second 980ti.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> I was wondering I'm gaming on a 55 inch tv and running a EVGA 980ti sc with backplate would it be better to get another one and SLI the cards now or wait till I get a 4k tv which will probably be a year or two down the road? Trying to see if it's worth taking the hit in the pocket now or wait till then, thanks


LOL. This is an absolute no-brainer. See 780 Ti? It's only a year old. Care to take a guess at the asking price only a year ago? (I should know here, I bought two of them only a year ago).

$700. EACH. (SC ACX)

Care to guess how much they are going for now (albeit used).

$200.

Wait one year, buy 980 Ti for at least $200-300 when Pascal based 1080 Ti makes it's debut and is 2x faster than 980 Ti.

Profit.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> quick and dirty to use an older driver:
> 
> install latest and then go find nv_dispwi.inf in the nvidia/displaydriver folder
> 
> copy to desktop - run DDU
> 
> install earlier driver, but it will fail when detecting hardware because of older inf file.
> 
> close installer.
> 
> then copy inf from desktop to nvidia/display driver folder - windows it will ask to replace - OK.
> 
> run the set up in the nivida folder - BOOM.
> 
> or follow this guide.


Thank-you, this is exactly the info we needed!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I installed the 353.06 which is the release driver for the 980ti and it works like a charm ... NO ISSUES!!!
> Ya first thing I did was install Guru. I actually like it more the PrecisionX to be honest.
> If you're on a 1080p then you do NOT need a second 980ti.


Cool, I'm still considering the G1 Gaming actually as my rig is approaching the wind-tunnel-like airflow the only guy on here so far with G1 Gaming SLI has (who is reporting load temps of only 70C).

I think this massive side-panel fan might do the trick:






Are you using Google Chrome? The issue seems to be TDR's for those using Chrome with the newer drivers. (Computer completely locks up, requires hard shut-down)

TDR: Timeout Detection and Recovery

LOL, you don't need only one 980 Ti to push 1080p at 60FPS solid, you need half a 980 Ti, also known as the GTX 970.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,17.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,16.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,15.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,13.html


----------



## Jayq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> I'm running a 4790k how could I be bottle necked?


Don't know what the hell I did but now I'm getting a constant 60 with very small dips in the 50s. The only thing I did was fix a sub bus controller issue. Doubt that did it but I'll take it. Thanks for all your help. I'd rather stay at a single card till I get a 4k tv and then probably see about either SLI or the next best card then. Still new to alot of this so learning as I go


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> I'm running a 4790k how could I be bottle necked?


What frequency? I'm running an i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz with nearly 17k Firestrike CPU score (sig) and I still get CPU necked in certain areas of GTA 5 with my 2x 780 Ti SLI (GTA 5 has flawless SLI scaling) with GPU's showing like 75% utilization etc. Granted frames dont drop down much lower than say 60FPS or so but when youre used to 100FPS average you notice it.

Do as I recommend and set up OSD and report back your GPU utilization when you get the frame-rate drops. If your GPU isn't at 100% it's your CPU.

Also, I believe 4790k is 4.0GHz out-of-the-box. There is a big difference between 4.0GHz and 4.5GHz.....you may completely eliminate your CPU bottleneck issues at 4.5GHz and above, but youre going to need a good cooling solution with that processor at that speed as 4790k runs a lot hotter than 4930k.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jayq*
> 
> Don't know what the hell I did but now I'm getting a constant 60 with very small dips in the 50s. The only thing I did was fix a sub bus controller issue. Doubt that did it but I'll take it. Thanks for all your help. I'd rather stay at a single card till I get a 4k tv and then probably see about either SLI or the next best card then. Still new to alot of this so learning as I go


That's what we're here for! Also, ensure your cores aren't parked:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392839

You did the right think getting 980 Ti considering youre planning on moving to 4K in the coming year or two, but anyone else who thinks they need one of these for the 1080p monitor they intend to stay with needs their head examined.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> That's what we're here for! Also, ensure your cores aren't parked:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392839
> 
> You did the right think getting 980 Ti considering youre planning on moving to 4K in the coming year or two, but anyone else who thinks they need one of these for the 1080p monitor they intend to stay with needs their head examined.


I'm on 1080p @ 75Hz, examine my head.


----------



## Jayq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What frequency? I'm running an i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz with nearly 17k Firestrike CPU score (sig) and I still get CPU necked in certain areas of GTA 5 with my 2x 780 Ti SLI (GTA 5 has flawless SLI scaling) with GPU's showing like 75% utilization etc. Granted frames dont drop down much lower than say 60FPS or so but when youre used to 100FPS average you notice it.
> 
> Do as I recommend and set up OSD and report back your GPU utilization when you get the frame-rate drops. If your GPU isn't at 100% it's your CPU.
> 
> Also, I believe 4790k is 4.0GHz out-of-the-box. There is a big difference between 4.0GHz and 4.5GHz.....you may completely eliminate your CPU bottleneck issues at 4.5GHz and above, but youre going to need a good cooling solution with that processor at that speed as 4790k runs a lot hotter than 4930k.


I'm running a swiftech 240 so it does really well I never go over 55° but of course I haven't overclocked yet. Still working up to that lol.
You did the right think getting 980 Ti considering youre planning on moving to 4K in the coming year or two, but anyone else who thinks they need one of these for the 1080p monitor they intend to stay with needs their head examined.[/quote]

Agreed! Yea I plan to wait for the 4k OLED's to go down in price and for my credit card to recover from the computer I built haha.


----------



## skkane

Not even two of these can push 4k at good fps (80+), we need to wait for the next gen for that.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> That's what we're here for! Also, ensure your cores aren't parked:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392839
> 
> You did the right think getting 980 Ti considering youre planning on moving to 4K in the coming year or two, but anyone else who thinks they need one of these for the 1080p monitor they intend to stay with needs their head examined.


Downsampling? Copious amounts of AA? Mods? IMO if the framerate drops below 60fps there's not enough power


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> That's what we're here for! Also, ensure your cores aren't parked:
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=392839
> 
> You did the right think getting 980 Ti considering youre planning on moving to 4K in the coming year or two, but anyone else who thinks they need one of these for the 1080p monitor they intend to stay with needs their head examined.


980 Ti is not a waste for 1080p.

I'm running my 980 Ti to get 100+fps in games. I have a 144hz monitor that needs maximizing.


----------



## stickskillz

I am cooling my EVGA 4992 980 Ti with a Zalman LQ 320 and a Noctua A9 fan on a Kraken G10. GPU-Z shows my idle temps around 25-26 Celsius.

Overclocking with MSI Afterburner has given me my highest Firestrike score of 16,300. I raised the Core 157 and the Memory 175. When I raised the Core to 175 as well, 175 on both, I get a grey screen crash. I haven't touched anything else.

Do I need to change other settings? When do I raise the power limit? I retested 157/175 and it ran well. Plus 18 on the core makes a crash. Why does that happen?

Thank you for your help.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Cool, I'm still considering the G1 Gaming actually as my rig is approaching the wind-tunnel-like airflow the only guy on here so far with G1 Gaming SLI has (who is reporting load temps of only 70C).
> 
> I think this massive side-panel fan might do the trick:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using Google Chrome? The issue seems to be TDR's for those using Chrome with the newer drivers. (Computer completely locks up, requires hard shut-down)
> 
> TDR: Timeout Detection and Recovery
> 
> LOL, you don't need only one 980 Ti to push 1080p at 60FPS solid, you need half a 980 Ti, also known as the GTX 970.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,17.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,16.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,15.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,13.html


I use strictly Chrome except on BF4 because there's something wonky with the plugin so I use IE for that. Under load I'm not going over 69 degrees with stock fan profile and she's whisper quiet. I have experienced that issue with the full PC lock up but that was from trying to OC to far over optimal. Stock and mild OC's has no affect.

I managed to beat my high score of 4901 and FS Ultra with a 4906 and 4914. Here's the kicker: Seems the scores are the same clock for clock as my Reference 980ti. The only real benefit(ok theres more than one) is the base clock is higher and there is better overclockability. I'm running 1510mhz solid. No issues. +350 on the Mem. No added power or voltage. This thing is beast mode.









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7587594?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Not even two of these can push 4k at good fps (80+), we need to wait for the next gen for that.


It depends on what your personal definition of acceptable framerate is. For me, that is actually 90 FPS with 60 FPS being the least amount that I'm willing to tolerate. To give you an example, part of the rationale right now for stepping up from 2x 780 Ti SLI to 2x 980 Ti SLI is that with the former I am seeing 40-45 FPS in heavily wooded areas of Skyrim + ENB and it's nigh unplayable. This at 2560x1440. Someone earlier in this forum said that they we're ok with 40FPS at 4K.

90 is nice and smooth, 120 is other-worldly, 144 FPS you can't really discern the difference between that and 120.

But some are fine with 60 FPS at 4K, which a single 980 Ti is actually approaching:






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Downsampling? Copious amounts of AA? Mods? IMO if the framerate drops below 60fps there's not enough power


I agree, see above, mods can and will destroy your FPS.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> 980 Ti is not a waste for 1080p.
> 
> I'm running my 980 Ti to get 100+fps in games. I have a 144hz monitor that needs maximizing.


I agree to an extent. A single 970 Ti is still good for over 60FPS at this resolution though. 144Hz is overkill. I have a 144Hz monitor (Swift) and the difference between 120 and 144 FPS isn't the same as between 60 and 90 FPS.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,13.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,15.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_970_g1_gaming_review,16.html

If you want to piss away the price difference between 970 and 980 Ti because you feel you need to have 144 FPS everywhere, when there really isn't a huge difference between that and the performance above, that's your money and your right.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I use strictly Chrome except on BF4 because there's something wonky with the plugin so I use IE for that. Under load I'm not going over 69 degrees with stock fan profile and she's whisper quiet. I have experienced that issue with the full PC lock up but that was from trying to OC to far over optimal. Stock and mild OC's has no affect.
> 
> I managed to beat my high score of 4901 and FS Ultra with a 4906 and 4914. Here's the kicker: Seems the scores are the same clock for clock as my Reference 980ti. The only real benefit(ok theres more than one) is the base clock is higher and there is better overclockability. I'm running 1510mhz solid. No issues. +350 on the Mem. No added power or voltage. This thing is beast mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7587594?


Nice, maybe Maxwell, or specifically GM200 is less susceptible to the Chrome related TDR's many of us are suffering from with the newer drivers. Yeah I might just do two G1 Gaming and keep everything on air. Not sure yet. Classified might just launch between now and next Friday (when I get paid) and unlike G1 Gaming I am positive I can mate my existing NZXT Kraken G10's to that mid-plate, just as was possible with 780 Ti Classified:






I might just wait for Classified, although that price difference better come with a 1.6GHz guarantee or it's going to have a hard time competing with G1 Gaming and MSI Gaming that will both be about $100 cheaper. (Classified has always been $100 more than SC ACX).

Edit:

Looks like it's priced competitively and out now.....holy crap....I might be getting this bad boy.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/evga-980-ti-classified,29491.html


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I might just wait for Classified, although that price difference better come with a 1.6GHz guarantee or it's going to have a hard time competing with G1 Gaming and MSI Gaming that will both be about $100 cheaper. (Classified has always been $100 more than SC ACX).


eVGA got the memo -- the 980 Ti Classified retails for $699 and was available today.


----------



## mouacyk

To those that have never gone above 60fps, they don't know what they're missing. It's like time slows down... just such a nice fluid feeling.


----------



## vulcan78

LOL. Who wants to make a wager that Gigabyte paid Linus for their out-of-the-blue and timely 980 Ti G1 Gaming review THE DAY BEFORE CLASSIFIED LAUNCHES.

I mean, it's been out for a while now, and there are already a plethora of reviews out, it's just too uncanny of a coincidence for Linus Tech to release a review with glowing praise for the card the day before Classified releases.

To put this in perspective, many of us potential 980 Ti buyers, myself included, have been waiting for the Classified variant to launch before settling on one. Most everyone reading this watches Linus Tech. A solid review of the G1 Gaming variant would push many potential buyers irrevocably toward it instead of another. G1 Gaming review released on Linus Tech the day before Classified releases.

Way way too much of a coincidence here. I am nearly certain Linus Tech was comped for this one.

This is no way detracts the legitimacy of Linus Tech's reviews or the quality of the G1 Gaming card at all, Linus Tech is still solid and the G1 Gaming is still solid, but this is the way things work out there in the business world where money matters.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> To those that have never gone above 60fps, they don't know what they're missing. It's like time slows down... just such a nice fluid feeling.


I know dude, it's awesome, and it's really the only reason I spend so much money on this crap. The frame-rate and resolution together makes for a magical dream-like experience. Kinda like tech mediated crack.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> eVGA got the memo -- the 980 Ti Classified retails for $699 and was available today.


Yup, just ran across this myself, is this the one you've been waiting for as well? Cheers.


----------



## TonyDeez

Calm down.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> LOL. Who wants to make a wager that Gigabyte paid Linus for their out-of-the-blue and timely 980 Ti G1 Gaming review THE DAY BEFORE CLASSIFIED LAUNCHES.
> 
> I mean, it's been out for a while now, and there are already a plethora of reviews out, it's just too uncanny of a coincidence for Linus Tech to release a review with glowing praise for the card the day before Classified releases.
> 
> To put this in perspective, many of us potential 980 Ti buyers, myself included, have been waiting for the Classified variant to launch before settling on one. Most everyone reading this watches Linus Tech. A solid review of the G1 Gaming variant would push many potential buyers irrevocably toward it instead of another. G1 Gaming review released on Linus Tech the day before Classified releases.
> 
> Way way too much of a coincidence here. I am nearly certain Linus Tech was comped for this one.
> 
> This is no way detracts the legitimacy of Linus Tech's reviews or the quality of the G1 Gaming card at all, Linus Tech is still solid and the G1 Gaming is still solid, but this is the way things work out there in the business world where money matters.


Dude, chill. LinusTechTips has had that video on Vessel (their early release $$$ channel) ever since, you guessed it, weeks ago. There is no way to meet embargo dates when the G1 was release and still stick to their video release schedule set for Vessel and Youtube.


----------



## Sanek

My EVGA 980Ti Hybrid died









I got a dxgkrnl.sys BSOD and it was saving the minidump. Once it's done, it's supposed to reboot, but it did not. When I rebooted the PC, the monitors had signal, but there was no picture.

It was not even overclocked - I overclocked it on the weekend, but was running on stock since I got that BSOD a couple of days ago.

Installing my 780Ti to confirm it's the card that is to blame and will contact EVGA RMA. Pretty sad - I just installed it this weekend (lasted 4 days).


----------



## Recipe7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> If you want to piss away the price difference between 970 and 980 Ti because you feel you need to have 144 FPS everywhere, when there really isn't a huge difference between that and the performance above, that's your money and your right.


Considering I came from a 780 ti classified and was not able to keep from dipping below 60fps in GTA5 and Witcher 24/7, the 980ti fills that gap which I am trying to fill.

I am between 80-110 fps in both games now, enjoying the fluidity.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> My EVGA 980Ti Hybrid died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a dxgkrnl.sys BSOD and it was saving the minidump. Once it's done, it's supposed to reboot, but it did not. When I rebooted the PC, the monitors had signal, but there was no picture.
> 
> It was not even overclocked - I overclocked it on the weekend, but was running on stock since I got that BSOD a couple of days ago.
> 
> Installing my 780Ti to confirm it's the card that is to blame and will contact EVGA RMA. Pretty sad - I just installed it this weekend (lasted 4 days).


Nope, not the card. I guess I have an adventure in front of me trying to find what failed


----------



## bmgjet

Keep a eye on the temps.
From my old adventures with AIO coolers on GPUs had a few times where the pump would get a airlock in it and cause either black screen from card tuning its self off or BSOD.
Only for it to be fine the next day.


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Keep a eye on the temps.
> From my old adventures with AIO coolers on GPUs had a few times where the pump would get a airlock in it and cause either black screen from card tuning its self off or BSOD.
> Only for it to be fine the next day.


Yeah, but I installed my old 780Ti to make sure it's not the 980Ti









If anyone might know what could have failed, any help would be greatly appreciated. Going to start by taking the RAM out, but I can't do anything if it's the motherboard or the CPU.


----------



## Doubleugee

Hi, I own a wonderful Inno3d GTX 980 ti X4 ultra. A nice card, running cool and gives me nice FPS in the game I only play, BF4. Well done so far. But I want to experiment with OC. I have managed to add 120 to the Core and 120 to the Memory. The only thing that holds me back from advancing further is the Power Limit (only 107%). \

I have owned two gtx 980 CS''s from EVGA and I have seen several custom Bios possibilities of it, but for the Inno3D I have seen none so far. Is it possible to use the Evga SC version on the Inno3D card? Are there any other ways to unlock the power limit?

Hope some one can help.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes. OC'ing will remedy this to some extent but if you even made a small jump to lets say the 3770K you would see massive improvement.


I'm starting to think not. Look at this.



5 FPS, at most, isn't a massive improvement. Where is Guru3d getting the other 27 FPS from?

Can anyone with a Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti benchmark Mordor with their settings turned all the way up at 1440P? I'm simply not seeing how Guru3d got anywhere near the FPS they got when I'm getting 88 FPS.


----------



## wgncubswin

I noticed that someone called Guru3D out a while ago on their review of the G1 980 Ti, saying that their numbers seemed inflated. This might put your mind at ease: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=137310


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doubleugee*
> 
> Hi, I own a wonderful Inno3d GTX 980 ti X4 ultra. A nice card, running cool and gives me nice FPS in the game I only play, BF4. Well done so far. But I want to experiment with OC. I have managed to add 120 to the Core and 120 to the Memory. The only thing that holds me back from advancing further is the Power Limit (only 107%). \
> 
> I have owned two gtx 980 CS''s from EVGA and I have seen several custom Bios possibilities of it, but for the Inno3D I have seen none so far. Is it possible to use the Evga SC version on the Inno3D card? Are there any other ways to unlock the power limit?
> 
> Hope some one can help.


Edit your own bios.
Easy enough to understand with maxwell bios editor. And following some instructions.


----------



## supersym

I did that, and have modify the volatge table but no succes, graphic pilot did break only with 15 mv...


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Such nice cooling performance, but why a reference PCB? You probably couldn't wait, but I'd think the custom PCB's can offer you much more under water cooling.


I am new to watercooling and all that special graphics card stuff, so can I ask what the difference is between reference PCB and custom one under water? Why should second one get better performance? Isn't it the same chip and stuff?

Oh, and how can you cool custom PCBs, for most of them there will be no water block, won't it?


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Very pleased with Gigabyte G1.


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?

I am wondering about the reference cooler on the 980TI.
I saw some reviews, like on Guru3D, and the reference cooler is rated at 41 decibels under load.
That is about the same as the Gigabyte G1 and the MSI Twinfzor.
Of course the temps on the reference are higher, but even so, It brings me some questions:

- Those 41 decibels under load are with the fan at what speed? 50%?
- Is the blower cooler at those RPMS enought to keep the reference card from throttling? ANd keep the boost from coming down?

It is always said that the reference cooler is noisier than the open air coolers, but from reviews, it is either equal or sometimes even quieter.
What are your thoughts on this?
Anyone with reference 980 TI? How is the noise and overcolck headroom?
Is a custom fan profile needed for Overclock?

Cheers and thanks!


----------



## Betroz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Hello, how are you?
> 
> I am wondering about the reference cooler on the 980TI.
> I saw some reviews, like on Guru3D, and the reference cooler is rated at 41 decibels under load.
> That is about the same as the Gigabyte G1 and the MSI Twinfzor.
> Of course the temps on the reference are higher, but even so, It brings me some questions:
> 
> - Those 41 decibels under load are with the fan at what speed? 50%?
> - Is the blower cooler at those RPMS enought to keep the reference card from throttling? ANd keep the boost from coming down?
> 
> It is always said that the reference cooler is noisier than the open air coolers, but from reviews, it is either equal or sometimes even quieter.
> What are your thoughts on this?
> Anyone with reference 980 TI? How is the noise and overcolck headroom?
> Is a custom fan profile needed for Overclock?
> 
> Cheers and thanks!


I have two MSI 980Ti's in SLI with referense cooler. Temp is a problem with these if you want boost to stay high. The fan is noisy above 50%. I'm wondering if I'll return the cards and get the MSI Twin Frozr V version.


----------



## cstkl1

Ready to be amped extreme x 2

Now just waiting for evolv atx


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeinrichHimmler*
> 
> Very pleased with Gigabyte G1.


How did you manage that?
What are your clocks? Custom BIOS?

I mean... this score is *worlds best place 5* for i7-4790K and 1 980 Ti.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> How did you manage that?
> What are your clocks? Custom BIOS?
> I mean... this score is *worlds best place 5*.


Look at his phsyx score. Thats more than 5ghz.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> I am new to watercooling and all that special graphics card stuff, so can I ask what the difference is between reference PCB and custom one under water?


If you buy a custom card that has enhanced power delivery, meaning more gpu (and sometimes memory) phases than the the reference model, you can typically adjust the voltage beyond what reference cards will allow with BIOS mods or manufacturer software/hardware. There's usually better and more durable components used in custom PCB designs, thus the slight premium increase.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Why should second one get better performance? Isn't it the same chip and stuff?


With the higher voltage, it will usually clock better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Oh, and how can you cool custom PCBs, for most of them there will be no water block, won't it?


Right, this is the hit or miss. Most popular AIB's have been known to get waterblocks within weeks or a few months of new card release. You can still always go with a universal block and cool the VRMs/memory via other means, if you can cool them sufficiently for the higher voltages you anticipate to use.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Look at his phsyx score. Thats more than 5ghz.


You mean the CPU?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If you buy a custom card that has enhanced power delivery, meaning more gpu (and sometimes memory) phases than the the reference model, you can typically adjust the voltage beyond what reference cards will allow with BIOS mods or manufacturer software/hardware. There's usually better and more durable components used in custom PCB designs, thus the slight premium increase.
> With the higher voltage, it will usually clock better.


Okay, thank you for that answer. That sounds reasonable. So custom PCB can often overclock better, cause of higher quality stuff there.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wgncubswin*
> 
> I noticed that someone called Guru3D out a while ago on their review of the G1 980 Ti, saying that their numbers seemed inflated. This might put your mind at ease: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=137310


Thanks. That makes sense. The numbers are greatly inflated. They should pull that review because I bought my card largely based on the numbers I saw there (in addition to other reviews).


----------



## Valenz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Anyone running air cooled non-reference in SLI with a closed case? How are the temperatures? CPU got affected much?
> 
> Reference still better for SLI with the blower style right? Don't know if I should get the ACX 2.0 cooler for them, guessing not?


I am running SLI and my temps get up to 75-79 top card and 70-72 bottom card with fans on auto.The idel temps are 60 top and 35-40 bottom when browsing the net. Please take into account that I am running 3 4k monitors and 1 1080p.

BTW, When the fans on my MSI cards [email protected] 80% I still can't hear them I love this card.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> You mean the CPU?
> Okay, thank you for that answer. That sounds reasonable. So custom PCB can often overclock better, cause of higher quality stuff there.


Yup, cpu.. He is 5ghz or more.
Basing on guru3d review of
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-ti-amp-extreme-review,1.html

Its nothing extreme i think. His cpu is.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yup, cpu.. He is 5ghz or more.
> Basing on guru3d review of
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/zotac-geforce-gtx-980-ti-amp-extreme-review,1.html
> 
> Its nothing extreme i think. His cpu is.


My CPU is running af 4,8GHz at the moment, and it is blottlenecking me in Fire Strike Physics and Combined test.
So maybe I should try to push my CPU higher as well then, if it is possible








Just haven't done that cause I thought it would be enough, and 4,8 is easily doable with my ASUS AI Suite.


----------



## cstkl1

Insanely huge but lighter than matrix 780ti


----------



## Doubleugee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Edit your own bios.
> Easy enough to understand with maxwell bios editor. And following some instructions.


Hi, Ok, that is nice! But do you have some guide or help in how to pump up the power limitation to 125% or so?

KR


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> My CPU is running af 4,8GHz at the moment, and it is blottlenecking me in Fire Strike Physics and Combined test.
> So maybe I should try to push my CPU higher as well then, if it is possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just haven't done that cause I thought it would be enough, and 4,8 is easily doable with my ASUS AI Suite.


Yeah your GPU score is only a tiny bit higher than mine, like 200 points or so. But you kill my phyics score. Then again I'm using a 4690k at 4.5. Nice score though.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nice, maybe Maxwell, or specifically GM200 is less susceptible to the Chrome related TDR's many of us are suffering from with the newer drivers. Yeah I might just do two G1 Gaming and keep everything on air. Not sure yet. Classified might just launch between now and next Friday (when I get paid) and unlike G1 Gaming I am positive I can mate my existing NZXT Kraken G10's to that mid-plate, just as was possible with 780 Ti Classified:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I might just wait for Classified, although that price difference better come with a 1.6GHz guarantee or it's going to have a hard time competing with G1 Gaming and MSI Gaming that will both be about $100 cheaper. (Classified has always been $100 more than SC ACX).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Looks like it's priced competitively and out now.....holy crap....I might be getting this bad boy.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/evga-980-ti-classified,29491.html


Finally. People have been way over paying for the Classy. Their pricing tells me either they are looking for sales or it's not that great compared to the G1. Personally I don't like the style that's why I opted for the G1. I may even sling that for the new "black" HOF coming soon. I say hold off on the Classy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> LOL. Who wants to make a wager that Gigabyte paid Linus for their out-of-the-blue and timely 980 Ti G1 Gaming review THE DAY BEFORE CLASSIFIED LAUNCHES.
> 
> I mean, it's been out for a while now, and there are already a plethora of reviews out, it's just too uncanny of a coincidence for Linus Tech to release a review with glowing praise for the card the day before Classified releases.
> 
> To put this in perspective, many of us potential 980 Ti buyers, myself included, have been waiting for the Classified variant to launch before settling on one. Most everyone reading this watches Linus Tech. A solid review of the G1 Gaming variant would push many potential buyers irrevocably toward it instead of another. G1 Gaming review released on Linus Tech the day before Classified releases.
> 
> Way way too much of a coincidence here. I am nearly certain Linus Tech was comped for this one.
> 
> This is no way detracts the legitimacy of Linus Tech's reviews or the quality of the G1 Gaming card at all, Linus Tech is still solid and the G1 Gaming is still solid, but this is the way things work out there in the business world where money matters.


You realize that's why Linus is Linus right?! It's never been a secret he takes money for his reviews. Crappy reviews at that. Like the other poster said its been published for a week now.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, i've just received my two evga SC!

just wondering how much would be a not bad luck GPU as frequency boost?

The boost of my cards without overvolt (just setting power-limit to 110%) one card reach 1.401 and the other 1368!


----------



## DFroN

Snip: I found the big long MSI gaming thread.

***Possible stupid question inbound***
Would my EK reference 780 backplate fit a reference 980Ti? The coolers look the same, perhaps they have the same mounting holes? Thanks


----------



## barsh90

My 980TI SC @ 1490 core



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7591824?


----------



## skkane

Man, these shippers driving me crazy, my 2nd card just sitting in fkn customs for 3 days now, they can't move their ass and pay the fee and bring it to me already. Left the US on the 18th, sitting in customs since the 27th, it's now the 2nd.

Aramex sure was cheap but sure is ****.

vulcan78: i come from a QW / Q3 competitive background. 120 fps is what I need. Above that it does not matter but below 120 you can see it. 90-100 is still pretty bad for competitive FPS. In q3 we have sv_maxfps 125 and all ran crappy quality settings to never drop below it.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> My 980TI SC @ 1490 core
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7591824?


Could you tell me your Default boost frequency please?

Do you reach 1490 with overvolt? Temp?

Thanks


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Could you tell me your Default boost frequency please?
> 
> Do you reach 1490 with overvolt? Temp?
> 
> Thanks


default boost frequency is 1190

I can't reach 1490 undervolated, gotta apply at least 40mv. And the temps are around 61c(mostly because i have the fans at 100%







)


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> default boost frequency is 1190
> 
> I can't reach 1490 undervolated, gotta apply at least 40mv. And the temps are around 65c(mostly because i have the fans at 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


For default boost I meant the boost frequency you can read without any overclock

My card shows 1301 and the other 1278 without any overclock


----------



## Sanek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanek*
> 
> Nope, not the card. I guess I have an adventure in front of me trying to find what failed


Ok, after 6 hours, the conclusion is that the motherboard derped and no hardware failure occurred. For some reason, my motherboard decided to reinstall iRog1 and iRog2 (whatever those are - tbh no idea). However, it appears DisplayPort gets activated at a later point, so all I was seeing was a black screen, but it was actually doing stuff in the background. Followed a suggestion from an older thread to connect a monitor to the DVI port instead and everything became clear. Just in case, also ran Memtest86 on the memory.

Additionally, I moved Hybrid's fan to the motherboard fan header, but I don't really have a way of controlling it at the moment (SpeedFan doesn't see a fan there). For now, I left it running in a Quiet profile (configured in BIOS).

That said, I did get dxgkrnl.sys (DirectX Graphics Kernel) BSOD that started all of this. There was no overclock at the time, so should I just blame this on the NVidia drivers?


----------



## cstkl1

Zotac 980ti amp extreme
Asic 74/68.

Sli max is 1531
Single card asic 74 is 1557
Stock is 1405 due to asic boosting.
Stock voltage oc 1481

Temps at ambient 25c is 69/55 Load. First card breathing from second so no choice.


----------



## maseren

Hi All, i'm trying to figure something out. Many here are able to OC to 1400+, but i have not been able to hit that. Most i can get before Witcher 3 crashes out with a driver error is 1360, no more. Any advise at all? Even if I overvolt, I STILL can't hit that. Weird question, can a UPS limit your upped voltage in any way as I have my PC going through a UPS but its not at load limit. My asic is decent, 73% i believe. Any advise would be great. Oh i tried a BIOS upgrade with no help. The card by the way NEVER reaches anything more than 65 degrees, my case is very well cooled and I have the fan profile work aggressively.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maseren*
> 
> Hi All, i'm trying to figure something out. Many here are able to OC to 1400+, but i have not been able to hit that. Most i can get before Witcher 3 crashes out with a driver error is 1360, no more. Any advise at all? Even if I overvolt, I STILL can't hit that. Weird question, can a UPS limit your upped voltage in any way as I have my PC going through a UPS but its not at load limit. My asic is decent, 73% i believe. Any advise would be great. Oh i tried a BIOS upgrade with no help. The card by the way NEVER reaches anything more than 65 degrees, my case is very well cooled and I have the fan profile work aggressively.


What card is it?


----------



## skkane

What PSU are you running. All ti's should be hitting 1400 without breaking a sweat at stock volts so there is definately something funny going on.


----------



## maseren

Hey guys, the card is an EVGA 980 TI SC. The PSU i have a an 850W power supply. I would have thought its plenty powerful to run a SINGLE card in my PC. Don't really have anything else in there draining the battery. Its strange, this is the 2nd card I get from EVGA that doesn't OC very well (the 770 i have didn't OC that well either), can my PSU be the cause? heck, can the UPS be limiting power somehow?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> What PSU are you running. All ti's should be hitting 1400 without breaking a sweat at stock volts so there is definately something funny going on.


----------



## skkane

Yes, you could even run two of them with that. It's weird getting 1360mhz only. I have an evga sc coming tommorow hopefully (reference) and i will pull out this asus and see what clocks it can do. Got me worried with that 1360 but i'll report back what clock i'll be able to get with it at stock volts, stock bios.

Did you try oc'ing the same card in another system, see how it behaves in there? Can't be drivers causing it either if the card runs perfectly below that freq. Try it without the UPS also.

Does it do it only in the witcher or any other 3d app?

How do you get the 1360? That is the max boost clock reported in game or the clock shown in gpuz? You're not running +360 in the oc software no?


----------



## maseren

Well, witched has been my main test criteria. Thing is, when I do testing with 3dmark for example, it seems to work fine and i can if I remember correctly JUST hit 1400, but witcher 3 craps out. I have gta 5 but have not tested with that since most of my playing time has been with Witcher 3.

I wouldn't worry about your card coming your way to be honest, I may have a dud. Thanks for the advise, I will try it without the UPS to test and also maybe this long weekend, with my wife's PC (she'll LOVE that







) and see if I can OC it past 1400. Funny thing is I flashed one of the BIOS's in the beginning off the thread to it and they did absolutely nothing to improve things. I sometimes wonder if I am somehow missing something while I OC, though its pretty straight forward. OC clock, and once stable, OC memory. Raise voltage when unstable. Raise power use as well.

As for drivers, actually I am running the newest BETA driver as I was getting lots of TDR's with the 353.30, so I installed 353.38 and its been great with that driver. One TDR only in witcher. Thanks for letting me know once you find out, i'll test GTA 5 tonight for something different than Witcher 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes, you could even run two of them with that. It's weird getting 1360mhz only. I have an evga sc coming tommorow hopefully (reference) and i will pull out this asus and see what clocks it can do. Got me worried with that 1360 but i'll report back what clock i'll be able to get with it at stock volts, stock bios.
> 
> Did you try oc'ing the same card in another system, see how it behaves in there? Can't be drivers causing it either if the card runs perfectly below that freq. Try it without the UPS also.
> 
> Does it do it only in the witcher or any other 3d app?
> 
> How do you get the 1360? That is the max boost clock reported in game or the clock shown in gpuz? You're not running +360 in the oc software no?


----------



## skkane

Yes, please try to test in something else. I heard witcher 3 is crashing for many people, has some bugs or something, I never tried it.

If you are using the HUD with afterburner try to take a screenshot in gta v please. Showing the gpu clock, gpu temp, gpu voltage, cpu temps.

I am only OC'ing the clock. I never touch the memory as it can cause random instability issues and i find the gains to be negligible. Try OC'ing only the gpu clock, leave the memory at default, power level max, gpu temp bar to max. Maybe it won't crash with the memory at stock speeds (if you're not running it like that already).


----------



## cstkl1

Dude thats not right.
Zero tdr on witcher on all patches from day one.

Test with codaw. That game is sensitive to unstable core.


----------



## maseren

Hey sure i'll give it a shot, though what i've found, at least a feeling, when I have a HUG showing much more likely a chance to see TDR's so I have been running without riva tuner or afterburner on scrfeen display. I'll turn it back on. Actually which one is the voltage within afterburner? i've turned on GPU Temp, core clock, memory clock, cpu1 tempe. It'll have to wait till tonight unfortunately, but i'll test with GTA 5.

Actually has anyone tested to see if they can hit 1400 with witcher 3?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes, please try to test in something else. I heard witcher 3 is crashing for many people, has some bugs or something, I never tried it.
> 
> If you are using the HUD with afterburner try to take a screenshot in gta v please. Showing the gpu clock, gpu temp, gpu voltage, cpu temps.


----------



## stickskillz

I am cooling my EVGA 4992 980 Ti with a Zalman LQ 320 and a Noctua A9 fan on a Kraken G10. GPU-Z shows my idle temps around 25-26 Celsius.

Overclocking with MSI Afterburner has given me my highest Firestrike score of 16,300. I raised the Core 157 and the Memory 175. When I raised the Core to 175 as well, 175 on both, I get a grey screen crash. I haven't touched anything else.

Do I need to change other settings? When do I raise the power limit? Do I need a new BIOS to get plus 200 or more? What BIOS do I us for my card? I retested 157/175 and it ran well. Plus 18 on the core makes a crash.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## koc6

I just got my MSI GTX980 ti GAMING, its amazing card 1370MHz boost out of the box, build like tank, very quite even at 100% fan, 37c idle 62~65c load.
My second one on the way will SLI them and do some benchmark


----------



## TheGovernment

Are there any good videos on how to flash the 908ti or titan-x? My nephew bought 2 x EVGA SC's and wants to flash them (full water setup) but can't seem to grasp the instructions. I've tried on the phone but he's the type that needs a video step by step.
I know it's fairly easy but he's nervous and If I lived in the same city, I'd just go do it for him but he's 3000km's away lol.

I can't seem to find a good video step by step for him.

Thanks


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I have an AX760 and I have noticed no-one speak ill of it. Maybe there is a fault somewhere else in your system. It's 100% worth testing it even if you don't know anyone with a similar PSU. Do you have an electrician friend who owns a wattage reader? If you don't crash during light load, such as Fallout 3 or CS:GO, you could gauge your power consumption and see if you're close to your maximum. If you're a good 150W away from it, there might be something else wrong with your system. But if you're already pulling 800W after efficiency is calculated, playing BF4 could cause an issue and could be the reason for your system crashes.


I've tried doing lower overclocks, +200 and no problems at all in Witcher 3







+290 and instant shutdown/restart of the system. I guess it's the OCP or something kicking in. I can agree that I do not have enough power but question is, why the heck is 860W insufficient? Unless the theory about PSU degrading over time really applies.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DFroN*
> 
> Snip: I found the big long MSI gaming thread.
> 
> ***Possible stupid question inbound***
> Would my EK reference 780 backplate fit a reference 980Ti? The coolers look the same, perhaps they have the same mounting holes? Thanks


I would contact EK's website or email them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Zotac 980ti amp extreme
> Asic 74/68.
> 
> Sli max is 1531
> Single card asic 74 is 1557
> Stock is 1405 due to asic boosting.
> Stock voltage oc 1481
> 
> Temps at ambient 25c is 69/55 Load. First card breathing from second so no choice.


How do you like the Zotac? I'm hearing good things about them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maseren*
> 
> Hi All, i'm trying to figure something out. Many here are able to OC to 1400+, but i have not been able to hit that. Most i can get before Witcher 3 crashes out with a driver error is 1360, no more. Any advise at all? Even if I overvolt, I STILL can't hit that. Weird question, can a UPS limit your upped voltage in any way as I have my PC going through a UPS but its not at load limit. My asic is decent, 73% i believe. Any advise would be great. Oh i tried a BIOS upgrade with no help. The card by the way NEVER reaches anything more than 65 degrees, my case is very well cooled and I have the fan profile work aggressively.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> What PSU are you running. All ti's should be hitting 1400 without breaking a sweat at stock volts so there is definately something funny going on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maseren*
> 
> Hey guys, the card is an EVGA 980 TI SC. The PSU i have a an 850W power supply. I would have thought its plenty powerful to run a SINGLE card in my PC. Don't really have anything else in there draining the battery. Its strange, this is the 2nd card I get from EVGA that doesn't OC very well (the 770 i have didn't OC that well either), can my PSU be the cause? heck, can the UPS be limiting power somehow?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Dude thats not right.
> Zero tdr on witcher on all patches from day one.
> 
> Test with codaw. That game is sensitive to unstable core.


Ya ... I'm running a 750W with CPU OC'd to 4.6Ghz and the G1 at 1500mhz steady as a Caddy. TW3 in my experience so far doesn't really enjoy and OC'd 980ti. Crashed every time during fight scenes. Stock, no issues. Definitely try 3DMark or Unigine to do your testing of whats stable then go in game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koc6*
> 
> I just got my MSI GTX980 ti GAMING, its amazing card 1370MHz boost out of the box, build like tank, very quite even at 100% fan, 37c idle 62~65c load.
> My second one on the way will SLI them and do some benchmark


Same with the G1. Beast cards!


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Valenz*
> 
> Finally received my 2nd card , have them both running @ 1455 a love it.


What PSU are you running on? If I do the same overclock on my AX 860, it restarts


----------



## DreamTheatrics

For me, Firestrike is the most demanding on my card. I can only get 1500/3950 in Firestrike. Everything else I can get away with 1565/4104 without any crashes. That includes the Witcher 3.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I've tried doing lower overclocks, +200 and no problems at all in Witcher 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +290 and instant shutdown/restart of the system. I guess it's the OCP or something kicking in. I can agree that I do not have enough power but question is, why the heck is 860W insufficient? Unless the theory about PSU degrading over time really applies.


I honestly don't know. The only reason why I suggest more than you need is because I don't know. I don't trust the basic arithmetic that many use to decide their PSU so I go bigger to be safe.


----------



## maseren

Gods, if you're running this and I can barely get 1360 then something is definitely wrong with my card, its depressing! Some of you are running 1560?! sheesh. Isn't that like 3-4 fps at least?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> For me, Firestrike is the most demanding on my card. I can only get 1500/3950 in Firestrike. Everything else I can get away with 1565/4104 without any crashes. That includes the Witcher 3.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just ordered a 980 ti


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maseren*
> 
> Gods, if you're running this and I can barely get 1360 then something is definitely wrong with my card, its depressing! Some of you are running 1560?! sheesh. Isn't that like 3-4 fps at least?


Don't compare to his card, if everything he claims is true, which i can't say it isn't - he has possibly the best 980Ti in existence right now.


----------



## maseren

You speak wisdom I think. I'll settle to figure out why i can't hit 1400 and be happy once that can be achieved.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Don't compare to his card, if everything he claims is true, which i can't say it isn't - he has possibly the best 980Ti in existence right now.


You


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well I will add the val shortly, but here's a pic:


FF









Here's the validation : http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=8wwsw


----------



## Azazil1190

Hi guys add me pls







evga 980 ti acx2+
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=2296y

so just finish my first quick bench at firestrike perf. i didnt check the boost clock but i think is around 1516 on core
stock bios max voltage. And core +200 memory +600 i dont know if i can get higher with the stock bios.ill check it later quess
my 5820k stock clock

http://postimg.org/image/3jmk7wqx9/
http://postimage.org/


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I've tried doing lower overclocks, +200 and no problems at all in Witcher 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +290 and instant shutdown/restart of the system. I guess it's the OCP or something kicking in. I can agree that I do not have enough power but question is, why the heck is 860W insufficient? Unless the theory about PSU degrading over time really applies.


what is the power target usage between +200 and +290?

are you gradually increasing or just jumping up +90?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Just ordered a 980 ti


if you got a classy i'll scream.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maseren*
> 
> You speak wisdom I think. I'll settle to figure out why i can't hit 1400 and be happy once that can be achieved.
> You


Yeah every card is different. My 1560 isn't stable in everything, but I can pass some benches with it every time, but Firestrike DENIES it every time. Do you have a CPU overclock? How are you approaching overclocking?


----------



## maseren

Actually now that you mention it yes, I have my ASUS OC'd per the "Fast" specifications, could that affect things??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Yeah every card is different. My 1560 isn't stable in everything, but I can pass some benches with it every time, but Firestrike DENIES it every time. Do you have a CPU overclock? How are you approaching overclocking?


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Yeah every card is different. My 1560 isn't stable in everything, but I can pass some benches with it every time, but Firestrike DENIES it every time. Do you have a CPU overclock? How are you approaching overclocking?


I think this is an important note to make, some games tolerate overclocks more than others and high GPU overclocks are almost never 100% stable in my experience (but 99% is doable). For me, it seems that benchmarks tolerate my 980 Ti's OC's more than some games. I can do 1512 on my core but ill probably get a driver reset within two hours of playing at that clock speed.

I keep lowering the core by 5 Mhz whenever I get a TDR to see if theres some minimum clock speed that never causes a problem anywhere after any amount of gaming. I have a hunch its low, like 1467Mhz


----------



## ranxzy

G1 sound comparison at different % rpm


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Just ordered a 980 ti


Woohoo!!! Which one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Yeah every card is different. My 1560 isn't stable in everything, but I can pass some benches with it every time, but Firestrike DENIES it every time. Do you have a CPU overclock? How are you approaching overclocking?


Exactly. I think I hit around 1560 last night and managed to pass FS Ultra. I would never attempt to play at that though unless it were possible?


----------



## maseren

But based on what everyone is saying here, and i'm assuming you guys are talking of 1450+ not water cooled with an EVGA SC+, my card is atrocious, considering it can't even hit 1360. Again i'll test some tonight and try to get some gta 5 benchmarks and 3dmark firestrike benchmarks.

I'll try the removing it from the UPS. Should I set my CPU clock to default? i have it being OC'd currently. Oh running an I5 chip.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Fire Strike Extreme hates my OC, but regular ole Firestrike LOVES IT!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7594454

Intel i7 3770k @ 4.6Ghz - EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC @ 1548 / 3981

Score: 16,775

Glad to see my little old 3770k still performing well. I remember the day I got her and cut her open for open IHS surgery.









It feels as though it was just yesterday









Really want to hit 17,000!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> I think this is an important note to make, some games tolerate overclocks more than others and high GPU overclocks are almost never 100% stable in my experience (but 99% is doable). For me, it seems that benchmarks tolerate my 980 Ti's OC's more than some games. I can do 1512 on my core but ill probably get a driver reset within two hours of playing at that clock speed.
> 
> I keep lowering the core by 5 Mhz whenever I get a TDR to see if theres some minimum clock speed that never causes a problem anywhere after any amount of gaming. I have a hunch its low, like 1467Mhz


Exactly. My stable for everything every day OC is 1500/3950. I could crank it up higher in the Witcher 3 without any problem, but the results are negligible.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Exactly. I think I hit around 1560 last night and managed to pass FS Ultra. I would never attempt to play at that though unless it were possible?


I played the Witcher 3 at 1560 for a little while. Wasn't a huge improvement over 1500 though so I backed it down so the game wouldn't crash while I was doing something important.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranxzy*
> 
> G1 sound comparison at different % rpm


That's pretty much what mine sounded like. That higher pitched noise you get when you go above 50% is what was really annoying to me. Overclocked it usually ended up around 60% fan speed. Sacrificing temps for less noise by running the fan at about 45% even at stock speeds caused mine to ramp temps up to 80, throttle and crash. Mine was very unstable overall so I would not take that as a gauge of how other samples handle lower fan speeds.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Hey guys, anyone running SLI? How much of a performance boost would it be if I moved from OC'd reference 980s to SLI Gigabyte G1 980 Tis or possibly the EVGA classys? Thanks


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maseren*
> 
> Actually now that you mention it yes, I have my ASUS OC'd per the "Fast" specifications, could that affect things??


I would try putting the CPU back to stock speeds and see if that changes things. I had an unstable CPU overclock and it was making my benchmarks crash. I thought I had a bad overclocking GPU, but it was really the CPU that was causing the crashes.


----------



## smushroomed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Hey guys, anyone running SLI? How much of a performance boost would it be if I moved from OC'd reference 980s to SLI Gigabyte G1 980 Tis or possibly the EVGA classys? Thanks


here's my 3dmark

980 ti sli vs single 980ti

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5281697/fs/5281651


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> here's my 3dmark
> 
> 980 ti sli vs single 980ti
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5281697/fs/5281651


Hmm interesting. WHat 980s are you running whats your overclock? My graphics score is about 28000 vs your 34000. Mine are oc'd to 1500/7900.

Edit: SOrry I'm an idiot you have Ti's not regular 980s. LOL okay that makes sense. So it's roughly an 18% performance gain over my 980s which are pushed to the max. Are yours oc'd and what models do you have?


----------



## smushroomed

gigabyte g1's, stock speeds out of the box. I don't want to push an OC right now on my evga 850. I will get a evga 1300 psu on monday.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I would try putting the CPU back to stock speeds and see if that changes things. I had an unstable CPU overclock and it was making my benchmarks crash. I thought I had a bad overclocking GPU, but it was really the CPU that was causing the crashes.


hey mate nice score!can you tell me the asic of your card pls and in witcher 3 are you stable at maximum voltage of the card?

thanks in advance


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> gigabyte g1's, stock speeds out of the box. I don't want to push an OC right now on my evga 850. I will get a evga 1300 psu on monday.


Okay cool. I bet with OC'ing you can get that graphics score up to 38,000. Which is a healthy boost from SLI 980s. Hmmm. Might do it if I can find a buyer for my 980s and waterblocks lol


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> hey mate nice score!can you tell me the asic of your card pls and in witcher 3 are you stable at maximum voltage of the card?
> 
> thanks in advance


Thanks! I'm running MaxAir's BIOS on my EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked with an EK-FC waterblock. Voltage is 1.25v which is the voltage provided with MaxAir's BIOS. My ASIC is 78.2% and I am stable 1529/3902 in The Witcher 3. Up to 1560/4000 seems stable, but my 1529/3902 OC has been tested the longest in game than my other overclocks so I'm sticking with that since there isn't really a difference in FPS putting it higher than that.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Thanks! I'm running MaxAir's BIOS on my EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked with an EK-FC waterblock. Voltage is 1.25v which is the voltage provided with MaxAir's BIOS. My ASIC is 78.2% and I am stable 1529/3902 in The Witcher 3. Up to 1560/4000 seems stable, but my 1529/3902 OC has been tested the longest in game than my other overclocks so I'm sticking with that since there isn't really a difference in FPS putting it higher than that.










thnaks a lot for the answer mate.
Im stable at 1516 -4010 on stock bios and max voltage.ill try some vbios i think


----------



## Exolaris

Is the stand alone EVGA hybrid cooler just not being stocked anymore or what? Seems impossible to find and hasn't been restocked in a while.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maseren*
> 
> But based on what everyone is saying here, and i'm assuming you guys are talking of 1450+ not water cooled with an EVGA SC+, my card is atrocious, considering it can't even hit 1360. Again i'll test some tonight and try to get some gta 5 benchmarks and 3dmark firestrike benchmarks.
> 
> I'll try the removing it from the UPS. Should I set my CPU clock to default? i have it being OC'd currently. Oh running an I5 chip.


Lower GPU temp. always results in a higher OC ceiling as less voltage is required at reduced temps, i.e. the reason EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid has about another 100MHz OC ceiling above air cooled SC ACX:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2

This is the big drawback of reference coolers, they will always have a weak OC ceiling. People only really get them if they intend to go SLI and can't or don't want to delve into complicated liquid cooling or the AIO route.

If you only intend on having a single GPU system, there is no point in getting a reference cooler, the non-reference designs are superior in every way and usually run around 20C cooler than reference under load (i.e. G1 Gaming load temps of 65C vs. reference of 85C) this DIRECTLY translates into greater OC ceilling, be it 50 or 100MHz.

Only drawback is the heat is discharged inside the case, making non-reference SLI highly inadvisable (you end up with 85C load temps on the primary, which completely defeats the purpose of paying up for a non-reference card).

Been there done that.

Me? I'm going with a pair of 980 Ti Classified which I will simply transfer over my existing Kraken G10 coolers and copper heat-sinks to (for the MOSFET cooling mid-plate).






End result?

14+3 power phase design, 2x8 pin Power, Dual BIOS, significantly greater mid-plate surface area (for G10 VRM cooling fan). If things go right it might / should hit 1.6GHz with the core on water (50C load) all for $70 less than EVGA's reference based "Hybrid" offering.

Transfering G10 to 780 Ti Classified while retaining mid-plate:


----------



## piee

Heard blowers last longer than fans


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *piee*
> 
> Heard blowers last longer than fans


Waterblocks 4 liiiife <3


----------



## maseren

Well, the mystery continues some. Home and tested GTA 5 using its own internal benchmarking tool, got some artifacts at clock speed of +185, no memory OC. Had to up the voltage which took care of the artifacts, however, the benchmark crashed, so never managed to complete it. The GPU tempe NEVER exceeded 62-63, my CPU was running at max 68 degrees. Voltage seemed stable at 1.23V i believe, which sadly tells me very little. I can try to get my CPU back to stock (hesitate to do that as thats pretty slow compared to the OC i have) and see if it makes a difference. I'll let you guys know, but if anyone gets any ideas as to what I can try let me know. I think of everyone on here, i might have the lowest OC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Lower GPU temp. always results in a higher OC ceiling as less voltage is required at reduced temps, i.e. the reason EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid has about another 100MHz OC ceiling above air cooled SC ACX:
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2
> 
> This is the big drawback of reference coolers, they will always have a weak OC ceiling. People only really get them if they intend to go SLI and can't or don't want to delve into complicated liquid cooling or the AIO route.
> 
> If you only intend on having a single GPU system, there is no point in getting a reference cooler, the non-reference designs are superior in every way and usually run around 20C cooler than reference under load (i.e. G1 Gaming load temps of 65C vs. reference of 85C) this DIRECTLY translates into greater OC ceilling, be it 50 or 100MHz.
> 
> Only drawback is the heat is discharged inside the case, making non-reference SLI highly inadvisable (you end up with 85C load temps on the primary, which completely defeats the purpose of paying up for a non-reference card).
> 
> Been there done that.
> 
> Me? I'm going with a pair of 980 Ti Classified which I will simply transfer over my existing Kraken G10 coolers and copper heat-sinks to (for the MOSFET cooling mid-plate).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End result?
> 
> 14+3 power phase design, 2x8 pin Power, Dual BIOS, significantly greater mid-plate surface area (for G10 VRM cooling fan). If things go right it might / should hit 1.6GHz with the core on water (50C load) all for $70 less than EVGA's reference based "Hybrid" offering.
> 
> Transfering G10 to 780 Ti Classified while retaining mid-plate:


----------



## ranxzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> That's pretty much what mine sounded like. That higher pitched noise you get when you go above 50% is what was really annoying to me. Overclocked it usually ended up around 60% fan speed. Sacrificing temps for less noise by running the fan at about 45% even at stock speeds caused mine to ramp temps up to 80, throttle and crash. Mine was very unstable overall so I would not take that as a gauge of how other samples handle lower fan speeds.


Yup, glad I went for the MSI Gaming 6G. The Windforce definitely has more cooling headroom but I prefer to game in peace. The Twin Frozr is damn quiet, but I guess that is expected when the Twin Frozr at 100% 2200RPM is almost half the 100% 4200RPM of the G1.


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Lower GPU temp. always results in a higher OC ceiling as less voltage is required at reduced temps, i.e. the reason EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid has about another 100MHz OC ceiling above air cooled SC ACX:
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2
> 
> This is the big drawback of reference coolers, they will always have a weak OC ceiling. People only really get them if they intend to go SLI and can't or don't want to delve into complicated liquid cooling or the AIO route.
> 
> If you only intend on having a single GPU system, there is no point in getting a reference cooler, the non-reference designs are superior in every way and usually run around 20C cooler than reference under load (i.e. G1 Gaming load temps of 65C vs. reference of 85C) this DIRECTLY translates into greater OC ceilling, be it 50 or 100MHz.
> 
> Only drawback is the heat is discharged inside the case, making non-reference SLI highly inadvisable (you end up with 85C load temps on the primary, which completely defeats the purpose of paying up for a non-reference card).
> 
> Been there done that.
> 
> Me? I'm going with a pair of 980 Ti Classified which I will simply transfer over my existing Kraken G10 coolers and copper heat-sinks to (for the MOSFET cooling mid-plate).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End result?
> 
> 14+3 power phase design, 2x8 pin Power, Dual BIOS, significantly greater mid-plate surface area (for G10 VRM cooling fan). If things go right it might / should hit 1.6GHz with the core on water (50C load) all for $70 less than EVGA's reference based "Hybrid" offering.
> 
> Transfering G10 to 780 Ti Classified while retaining mid-plate:


Does the g10 fit and what copper heatsinks do you use and how do you attach them? ive had the hybrid add on kit ordered for over 3 weeks now they said it might be another 1-2 months for delivery tired of waiting


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Does the g10 fit and what copper heatsinks do you use and how do you attach them? ive had the hybrid add on kit ordered for over 3 weeks now they said it might be another 1-2 months for delivery tired of waiting


I have the G10 if you want it. Was going to list it soon. I can talk to NZXT to check compatibility.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what is the power target usage between +200 and +290?
> 
> are you gradually increasing or just jumping up +90?


I had it at 110% for both. What I did was testing the highest overclock for a single card first (tried on both individually and worked with +290, effectively 1,457Mhz because I'm on reference card).
After that I place both cards together in SLI and tested with +290. The moment I fire up BF4, it shuts down in less than 10 seconds. +200 works perfectly fine!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Does the g10 fit and what copper heatsinks do you use and how do you attach them? ive had the hybrid add on kit ordered for over 3 weeks now they said it might be another 1-2 months for delivery tired of waiting


Go back, I already went over this in great detail. You will need a card with a mid-plate. I don't recommend trying with reference.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I had it at 110% for both. What I did was testing the highest overclock for a single card first (tried on both individually and worked with +290, effectively 1,457Mhz because I'm on reference card).
> After that I place both cards together in SLI and tested with +290. The moment I fire up BF4, it shuts down in less than 10 seconds. +200 works perfectly fine!


i meant _the actual usage_ not the setting in AB - you can enable the monitoring:


though now that you mention having OC'd both card indiviually, it very much points to the PSU not working as it should. btw, what bios?

but if you don't mind humoring me and have the time; could you set it at +200 see what PT usage is (you can enable OSD so its on your screen.)

then set it to +245 and check to see the increase.

you got unigine valley to use for this?


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smushroomed*
> 
> here's my 3dmark
> 
> 980 ti sli vs single 980ti
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5281697/fs/5281651


Just 76% sli advantage. Don not run Firestrike:thumb: with that cpu ( huge bottleneck on 1080p) , use firestrike ultra you'll get ~+90% *graphic* score with the second card.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Just 76% sli advantage. Don not run Firestrike with that cpu ( huge bottleneck on 1080p) , use firestrike ultra you'll get ~+90% graphic score with the second card.


Dat physics score lol, I have a higher overall score with 780 Ti SLI! (sig)

Time for a 4790k at 4.8-5.0GHz like the the last guy at 14k CPU.

And yeah the higher the res the better SLI scales.


----------



## stickskillz

My highest stable over lock is 186 Core 188 memory. 110 Power Auto Fan.

Core Voltage can go up from plus 1 to plus 87 mV. I have never adjusted the Core Voltage. I need recommendations on how to adjust the core voltage. I have EVGA SC 980 Ti.


----------



## Lord of meat

Just fried my 2 day old rmaed 980ti sc acx 2.0 (75% ASIC),
Be very careful with the memory oc. seemed to be stable at 1477/8000, oo man i was wrong.
Called EVGA told them i was a dumbass and they said they will replace it.
The card clocked better without the kraken bracket which tells me its all the memory chips.
What kill me is that my 980 can do 1550/8000 without a sweat.

*Be careful with memory oc!*


----------



## wholeeo

^Got to love EVGA.


----------



## Lord of meat

Thats why i buy their products. had that happen with MSI and they basically said FU.
The only thing they wont cover at EVGA is if you took a maul to the card.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Just fried my 2 day old rmaed 980ti sc acx 2.0 (75% ASIC),
> Be very careful with the memory oc. seemed to be stable at 1477/8000, oo man i was wrong.
> Called EVGA told them i was a dumbass and they said they will replace it.
> The card clocked better without the kraken bracket which tells me its all the memory chips.
> What kill me is that my 980 can do 1550/8000 without a sweat.
> 
> *Be careful with memory oc!*


Or you installed the G10 incorrectly. Gotta protect the VRM's. I would be sending EVGA a Christmas present because you sir voided your warranty.


----------



## Lord of meat

I did my research about installing the bracket (and i did install heatsinks over the VRM).
I didnt like that Kraken didnt cool the VRM so i put back the ACX2.0. it fried while using the ACX2.0. The damaged might have been done during the install or the tests with the kraken.
I thought the warranty is void only if you do physical damage to the card.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

I have a Zotac Ref 980 Ti with a waterblock on.

The temps are really low.

Do you think I can flash the 425 Watt bios from the first page?

"Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post

Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target:

- Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
- 350W default power target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%

Use this BIOS if you want to avoid throttling. For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club. thumb.gif

Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.

Last but not least: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK."

Thanks for the help.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Just fried my 2 day old rmaed 980ti sc acx 2.0 (75% ASIC),
> Be very careful with the memory oc. seemed to be stable at 1477/8000, oo man i was wrong.
> Called EVGA told them i was a dumbass and they said they will replace it.
> The card clocked better without the kraken bracket which tells me its all the memory chips.
> What kill me is that my 980 can do 1550/8000 without a sweat.
> 
> *Be careful with memory oc!*


So what happened? Memory wasn't cooled sufficiently and the card died?


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

I'm going to try flashing the BIOS of my Zotac Ref 980 Ti.

I'm quite scared it won't work though.


----------



## sk2play

Highest Factory OC'd to date . . .

ZOTAC ZT-90505-10P GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support AMP! Extreme Video Card

Core Clock 1253MHz
Boost Clock 1355MHz
Memory 7010MHz

No need for AB (Riva) or Precision etc with this one

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500379


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

I have a question,

If I go into device manager and disable my 980 Ti (I'm using an AMD CPU) I have no display!! How do you get around this? I guess I could boot into safe mode.


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TastyRabbitStew*
> 
> I have a question,
> 
> If I go into device manager and disable my 980 Ti (I'm using an AMD CPU) I have no display!! How do you get around this? I guess I could boot into safe mode.


Have you set your BIOS to AUTO on GPU setting >?


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

No, thanks I'll do it.

I got confused because this is my first non APU (intel) build in a while.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Nope....

I feel like an idiot for checking LOL. There's no igpu. I'll try safemode to Flash.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Just fried my 2 day old rmaed 980ti sc acx 2.0 (75% ASIC),
> Be very careful with the memory oc. seemed to be stable at 1477/8000, oo man i was wrong.
> Called EVGA told them i was a dumbass and they said they will replace it.
> The card clocked better without the kraken bracket which tells me its all the memory chips.
> What kill me is that my 980 can do 1550/8000 without a sweat.
> 
> *Be careful with memory oc!*


Yeah, sorry to hear it but I'm just curious, did you try the G10 without a VRM cooling mid-plate?

I warned against exactly this, at great length, hopefully others will take care to only consider the Kraken G10 route if they have a card with a VRM / MOSFET cooing mid-plate.

I'm going on a year now with my G10's with an aggressive OC.

I went through the effort to find my exhaustive post on this subject, if anyone here reading this is contemplating the AIO Kraken G10 route I HIGHLY recommend reading this first:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/1840#post_24090506

Edit:

I highly doubt it was the aggressive memory OC that did the card in. In my personal experience, all an aggressive memory OC will do is result in square artifacts while benching and / or instability and crashes without any damage. Heat and voltage kills, not frequency. If the card can't handle a given frequency it simply freezes, black-screens, BSOD etc.

One possibility, is that you disassembled the card in your carpeted room, and you were wearing socks, and you discharged a great deal of static electricity into the card. Another possibility, is that the card isn't actually done at all, but the GPU itself is simply making poor contact to the heat-sink. I've personally experienced exactly this recently with a re-paste of my G10's upon which one of the card's inadequate GPU to heat-sink contact was inducing full system shutdowns upon Windows loading. Fortunately all that was required was tightening the G10 bracket and I was ok. The GPU has a thermal safety shutdown at 95C, which it will hit very quickly if there is inadequate contact / pressure with the heat-sink. I would check that first if you haven't already returned the card.

Again, I highly doubt the memory OC killed the card.

And yes, thank the high heavens that EVGA is taking the card back under warranty. In the pursuit of safety, I would anonymize your actual identity from your online persona here.

Out of curiosity, did you tell EVGA the above?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maseren*
> 
> Well, the mystery continues some. Home and tested GTA 5 using its own internal benchmarking tool, got some artifacts at clock speed of +185, no memory OC. Had to up the voltage which took care of the artifacts, however, the benchmark crashed, so never managed to complete it. The GPU tempe NEVER exceeded 62-63, my CPU was running at max 68 degrees. Voltage seemed stable at 1.23V i believe, which sadly tells me very little. I can try to get my CPU back to stock (hesitate to do that as thats pretty slow compared to the OC i have) and see if it makes a difference. I'll let you guys know, but if anyone gets any ideas as to what I can try let me know. I think of everyone on here, i might have the lowest OC


Uhm. +185 is 1287 on the core. That would boost to 1500 in games, did you check the counters in game? what was the boost?

Of course u got artifacts, thats crazy oc. Remember, your card is not ~1000 mhz base clock as the reference ones, evga has custom bios starting at 1102mhz

When i used the evga sc bios (the one you have) 1102mhz base clock i could only do MAX +170 in evga precision. That would be only 3dmark stable, not game stable. It would take the boost clock to 1480mhz or something.

So you are using too much in precision, go for +150, +140 see how it goes and check your gpu boost clock in games to see.


----------



## Recognition

I got a concern guys. My Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 TI just came in from Newegg. The box was not sealed and was ripped from the side (when they were putting it in the box for shipment perhaps?). The anti-static bag was taped well, but when I took the card out of the bag the sticky plastic that was covering the fans was dirty around the edges with various debris. Also I see a few scratch marks around the card and the metal piece that holds all the outputs had like black grease all over it.

This is the first Gigabyte card I ever ordered. Do they seal their boxes in plastic? And is it normal for them to have dirty sticky plastic covering the fans?

I also ordered a MSI GTX 980 ti Gaming 6G and it came sealed, no scratches and the sticky plastic was pristine.

Did Newegg sell me a used/opened Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 TI?


----------



## skkane

It's most likely returned cards. Or maybe they had them sent for reviews or whatever.

I would not accept that, i am not buying a second hand product. If i was, i would expect to pay second hand prices.

I remember my gigabyte 680 ti being sealed (plastic wrapped) in a blue box.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> It's most likely returned cards. Coil noise much?


+1


----------



## vulcan78

Sorry if off-topic, this was just too insanely cool to not share.

Edit:

This one looks like they are flying through Unigine Valley lol:


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recognition*
> 
> I got a concern guys. My Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 TI just came in from Newegg. The box was not sealed and was ripped from the side (when they were putting it in the box for shipment perhaps?). The anti-static bag was taped well, but when I took the card out of the bag the sticky plastic that was covering the fans was dirty around the edges with various debris. Also I see a few scratch marks around the card and the metal piece that holds all the outputs had like black grease all over it.
> 
> This is the first Gigabyte card I ever ordered. Do they seal their boxes in plastic? And is it normal for them to have dirty sticky plastic covering the fans?
> 
> I also ordered a MSI GTX 980 ti Gaming 6G and it came sealed, no scratches and the sticky plastic was pristine.
> 
> Did Newegg sell me a used/opened Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 TI?


Hmmmm ..... I too bought a G1. Box came with no plastic or tape sealing it. Card was fine. No issues. I would contact Newegg about a return if you're unsure.


----------



## Lord of meat

the card did the artifacts and then no signal. mobo gave gpu error after reboot. got it to work reset to default settings and card still artifacts. if i try to run heaven benchmark or witcher 3 video freezes. have to unplug all power and reset. then it works without the drivers, once it read the drivers in windows it gets messed up. the artifacts look like a chess board blue squares with horizontal lines.


----------



## jdstock76

There's no way new cards are getting released and returned the same day and sent out to unsuspecting customers. As far as packaging goes Gigabyte is the one to call not Newegg. FYI.


----------



## Lord of meat

i told EVGA all of the information that i have shared with you guys.


----------



## Recognition

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Hmmmm ..... I too bought a G1. Box came with no plastic or tape sealing it. Card was fine. No issues. I would contact Newegg about a return if you're unsure.


Was the metal plate holding the DVI port, Displayports and HDMI port covered in like black grease or whatever?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> the card did the artifacts and then no signal. mobo gave gpu error after reboot. got it to work reset to default settings and card still artifacts. if i try to run heaven benchmark or witcher 3 video freezes. have to unplug all power and reset. then it works without the drivers, once it read the drivers in windows it gets messed up. the artifacts look like a chess board blue squares with horizontal lines.


Another possibility, but I need some clarification here. You removed the ACX mid-plate, and then applied heat-sinks to the VRM area and nothing on the memory chips and then proceeded to attempt to OC them to over 8Ghz in total?

If yes, then yes you could have burnt out the memory chips. I see a 5C increase on the CORE simply with a memory OC, I can't imagine how hot those chips were at 1GHz over default 7000MHz with no cooling whatsoever.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> i told EVGA all of the information that i have shared with you guys.


I am completely amazed that you told them the above and they are allowing you to return the card under warranty.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Another possibility, but I need some clarification here. You removed the ACX mid-plate, and then applied heat-sinks to the VRM area and nothing on the memory chips and then proceeded to attempt to OC them to over 8Ghz in total?
> 
> If yes, then yes you could have burnt out the memory chips. I see a 5C increase on the CORE simply with a memory OC, I can't imagine how hot those chips were at 1GHz over default 7000MHz with no cooling whatsoever.
> I am completely amazed that you told them the above and they are allowing you to return the card under warranty.


I kept the midplate on and put heatsinks in the area where the vrm should be. i think whats gonna happen is that they receive my gpu and see its fried, then they will call me and tell me its void. then i cry myself to sleep.

The card works if there are no drivers present. once the drivers are installed it crashes.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

I managed to flash.

I also OCed with the new Bios compared to old.

Here are the results =

new

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5285122http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5285122

Old

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5282988

There's basically no difference....

I think it didn't work well with my card....

On the plus side I did get the highest 8370 + 980 Ti score twice... I was expecting a bigger improvement from the extra volts, but I guess I must have got a golden chip at stock voltage/


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> I kept the midplate on and put heatsinks in the area where the vrm should be. i think whats gonna happen is that they receive my gpu and see its fried, then they will call me and tell me its void. then i cry myself to sleep.
> 
> The card works if there are no drivers present. once the drivers are installed it crashes.


I don't know what is going on then. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than I will help. The fact that it works without the display driver, have you tried completely uninstalling the driver in safe mode with Display Driver Uninstaller and then reinstalling it to rule that out?


----------



## wholeeo

I have 4 Ti's in my possession, which to keep.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I have 4 Ti's in my possession, which to keep.


Which ones and why?

To think of all the poor souls who can't afford even one 980 Ti or those that can afford one but can't find the one they want available and here you are with four of them.

Considerate and not at all excessive.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if off-topic, this was just too insanely cool to not share.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This one looks like they are flying through Unigine Valley lol:


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I don't know what is going on then. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than I will help. The fact that it works without the display driver, have you tried completely uninstalling the driver in safe mode with Display Driver Uninstaller and then reinstalling it to rule that out?


Took out the plate, reapplied thermal paste, reflashed bios to stock again, yelled at mobo and my cat. seems to work. i still dont trust this. also temps are lower now. before it would hit 80c (witcher 3) now at full load its 65-68 (mind u its cooler now at night). gonna run witcher again and see if there are problems.
i think it was plate not sitting right
trying an oc of 1455/7804.
Thank you Vulcan78 for the help.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Which ones and why?
> 
> To think of all the poor souls who can't afford even one 980 Ti or those that can afford one but can't find the one they want available and here you are with four of them.
> 
> Considerate and not at all excessive.


All reference since they'll be under water tomorrow, 2 SC's and 2 regulars. I have to choose the cream of the crop.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> All reference since they'll be under water tomorrow, 2 SC's and 2 regulars. I have to choose the cream of the crop.


No harm done I suppose sense youre releasing them back into the wild, kinda like catch and release fishing. I guess this is the only way to get overclocking champs, you need a large sample size.


----------



## brian19876

I want to buy another card so bad so i can max out 5880x1080 on all games i have 1 evga sc referance dont know if i should just wait to find a second one just like it or buy a different one


----------



## TheGovernment

What do you guys think the ACX coolers are worth by themselves? I'll never use my 2 since they are under water and figured I'd throw them up on ebay.


----------



## looniam

keep them, you'll need them if you ever RMA the cards.

still wouldn't expect much cash anyhow.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Took out the plate, reapplied thermal paste, reflashed bios to stock again, *yelled at* mobo and *my cat*. seems to work. i still dont trust this. also temps are lower now. before it would hit 80c (witcher 3) now at full load its 65-68 (mind u its cooler now at night). gonna run witcher again and see if there are problems.
> i think it was plate not sitting right
> trying an oc of 1455/7804.
> Thank you Vulcan78 for the help.


No words...


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> keep them, you'll need them if you ever RMA the cards.
> 
> still wouldn't expect much cash anyhow.


I've got a 3rd spare I got for nothing, I'd use that if a card needed to go back. i was thinking $50 each. Meh, worth a shot, i sold my titan coolers for $170 back when they came out


----------



## Luca T

My second 980ti SC in OC (without overvolt) get 1368 on core (the good one reaches 1401), is it an unlucky GPU? Or is it average?


----------



## looniam

ok, i guess $50 might be reaonable since the acx for titans were $70


----------



## John-X

I think i have a problem with my EVGA 980 Ti ACX 2.0 card (non SC).For example when i set the fan curve manual at 3000 rpm after 3 or 4 minutes the fans drops down by 300-400 rpm and then kicks back again (they don't stop) they just decrease the rpm for a second,Is this normal?

Here's my quick firestrike score....stock bios stock voltage at 1.19v 1463mhz boost


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> I think i have a problem with my EVGA 980 Ti ACX 2.0 card (non SC).For example when i set the fan curve manual at 3000 rpm after 3 or 4 minutes the fans drops down by 300-400 rpm and then kicks back again (they don't stop) they just decrease the rpm for a second,Is this normal?
> 
> Here's my quick firestrike score....stock bios stock voltage at 1.19v 1463mhz boost


Do you get 1463 without overvolt?

But is it the average or it is a lucky gpu?


----------



## John-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> I think i have a problem with my EVGA 980 Ti ACX 2.0 card (non SC).For example when i set the fan curve manual at 3000 rpm after 3 or 4 minutes the fans drops down by 300-400 rpm and then kicks back again (they don't stop) they just decrease the rpm for a second,Is this normal?
> 
> Here's my quick firestrike score....stock bios stock voltage at 1.19v 1463mhz boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you get 1463 without overvolt?
> 
> But is it the average or it is a lucky gpu?
Click to expand...

Yes this is without overvolt....voltage is locked in afterburner settings...i will try with unlocked voltage later and after that i will flash my unlocked bios 1.28v...


----------



## rockmassif

Sent my validation.

ASIC quality is 78.7 and even though it's a reference design I managed to reach 1500MHz in Firestrike, 3D Mark 11X and Valley. I am, by no means, an expert on overclocking so I was wondering if I can push it more without modding BIOS(last time I did that I almost killed another card but thank god it was dual BIOS)?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> No words...


LOL! Awesome feeling man, I think it was yelling at the cat that helped.

(BTW, I yell at my computer too.)


----------



## Raxus

I just installed the 980 ti hybrid kit on my 980 ti SC, should I flash my card to the HYBRID BIOS?

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I just installed the 980 ti hybrid kit on my 980 ti SC, should I flash my card to the HYBRID BIOS?
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Yes.


----------



## SLI_Maniac

So whats up with all of these regular runs of Firestrike? Anyone got any Extreme scores? I just ran this. I'd like to see how it matches up to some of these beastly OC's I've been seeing.



Also, I've noticed the clocks in GPU-Z don't match up with what PX is reporting. Anyone else have that issue?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockmassif*
> 
> Sent my validation.
> 
> ASIC quality is 78.7 and even though it's a reference design I managed to reach 1500MHz in Firestrike, 3D Mark 11X and Valley. I am, by no means, an expert on overclocking so I was wondering if I can push it more without modding BIOS(last time I did that I almost killed another card but thank god it was dual BIOS)?


Mate I have a reference SC with 79 Asics and it does 1500Mhz and passes firestrike, heaven and valley benchmarks but loop Valley or Heaven for 60 minutes and guarantee it will crash, VRM's on these reference cards just don't like sustained heat, GPU boosts to 1540 and can hold that there for sometime until power delivery ****s itself. If this chip was on a PCB with quality VRM's etc I would probably get much higher OC.

Cheers


----------



## Lord of meat

So far so good *1480/8000* still running with witcher 3. i can push 1500 but have to lower the memory or else it will crash. i prefer 1480 for the lower temps.
*load temps* are about 65c-68c saw a peak of 70c but it dropped fast. *idle temp* is 36-38. *ambient* temp here is 30c-32c.
bios is as stock as it comes.
settings in Percision x:

Power: 110% Priority
Gpu temp: 91
Gpu Clock: +164
Mem Clock: +500

everthing else is untouched.

Gpu Model: EVGA 980TI SC+ | ASIC: 75%

Cat: Maine ****.

Dont know if this is useful but figured i should share this.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> So far so good *1480/8000* still running with witcher 3. i can push 1500 but have to lower the memory or else it will crash. i prefer 1480 for the lower temps.
> *load temps* are about 65c-68c saw a peak of 70c but it dropped fast. *idle temp* is 36-38. *ambient* temp here is 30c-32c.
> bios is as stock as it comes.
> settings in Percision x:
> 
> Power: 110% Priority
> Gpu temp: 91
> Gpu Clock: +164
> Mem Clock: +500
> 
> everthing else is untouched.
> 
> Gpu Model: EVGA 980TI SC+ | ASIC: 75%
> 
> *Cat: Maine ****.*
> 
> Dont know if this is useful but figured i should share this.


Nice. But I don't know if you know what's good for you shouting at a maine ****


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> So far so good *1480/8000* still running with witcher 3. i can push 1500 but have to lower the memory or else it will crash. i prefer 1480 for the lower temps.
> *load temps* are about 65c-68c saw a peak of 70c but it dropped fast. *idle temp* is 36-38. *ambient* temp here is 30c-32c.
> bios is as stock as it comes.
> settings in Percision x:
> 
> Power: 110% Priority
> Gpu temp: 91
> Gpu Clock: +164
> Mem Clock: +500
> 
> everthing else is untouched.
> 
> Gpu Model: EVGA 980TI SC+ | ASIC: 75%
> 
> Cat: Maine ****.
> 
> Dont know if this is useful but figured i should share this.


Put that G10 back on now that you know it's not the issue and this is what you will see:

Load temp: 50C at 1500-1550MHz
Idle Temp: 23-26C (at room temperature, or about 73F)

Heat pushed out of your case, leading to an avg. 10C reduction on other components.

You have the right card for it (it has a mid-plate), you have the heat-sinks. I would move forward with the AIO route now that you know the card is ok.

Just to confirm, you do have a shim right? If so what size? You want 25x25x1.5mm

TIM goes on both sides of the shim. Radiator fans are set up to push out of the case. You can run said fans off of your GPU header via an adapter and splitter and then control the fans with Afterurner or Precision or just plug them into a fan header on your mobo and put them at like 50%.

Run 92mm AIO fan at 100% RPM just to be safe (it's quiet anyway), also off mobo fan header or splitter. (if using on a splitter it will go to 100% if it's plugged in after a fan of a different type, meaning, further down along the line away from fan header).

Or you could just stay with the ACX cooler and avoid the hassle as 70C is still pretty good. If you go SLI youre going to want to reconsider the AIO route though.


----------



## voozers

Hey guys,

I upgraded from an GTx 780 ACX SC to a reference EVGA 980 Ti SC. I have an Air 240 Case with an H105 CPU cooler doing push-pull thats pushing air into the case. I have 2 SP120 120mm exhaust fans at the top. Sadly I did not really record temperatures when I was using the 780 (I think under load it went up to 76-78C) while being at around 45-50 idle.

With the 980 Ti, it idles at 55-60C when using auto for the fan curve which sets it at 25-27%. When I manually set it to 45% then temps go to 48-50C. I also added 45 to the core clock and set power to 105%. Obviously while gaming it goes up to 85C on auto with my clock going to 1350Mhz. If I want it to go under 85C while keeping those clocks consistent, I have to manually set the curve up to 65%. This is while playing games such as GTA5 and Killing Floor 2 at max settings at 1440p.

I found out recently that oc'ing the refresh rate heats up temperatures at idle (previously I set it for 105 Hz), so I dialed it down to 80 Hz and idle temperatures dropped by 2 or 3 degrees. I understand why it would be so hot under load but it seems warm at idle to me. Should it still be this hot or does anyone have any suggestions to keep it cooler? My CPU (i7 4790k) idles at about 36C and under load goes up to 60C.


----------



## FishPhoenix117

Got my MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G today.

First time overclocking a GPU. I'm using afterburner. 1471 mhz core clock (+130 offset), 7806 mhz memory clock (+400 offset). Custom fan curve. 109% power, 83℃ target, no voltage increase. Was hitting ~75℃ under load (fan speed 70-75%).

These are based on heaven benchmarks. I'll post validation tomorrow after I stress test for long term stability.


----------



## hemon

Is the EVGA Classified worth over the SC? What is the practical difference with the Class.? I would use the card with the air fan.


----------



## xWinston

Hey guys.

Will be doing a build with 2 980 Ti's soon, and would like some input on which card to get. I will be watercooling and would like a full cover block from EK, but they only offer blocks for reference PCBs. What is the performance difference between the best custom PCB and the reference? I'm really not sure, and am a little overwhelmed with all the options, and I don't fully understand the benefits of a custom PCB.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## John-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninaven*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> I think i have a problem with my EVGA 980 Ti ACX 2.0 card (non SC).For example when i set the fan curve manual at 3000 rpm after 3 or 4 minutes the fans drops down by 300-400 rpm and then kicks back again (they don't stop) they just decrease the rpm for a second,Is this normal?
> 
> Here's my quick firestrike score....stock bios stock voltage at 1.19v 1463mhz boost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My zotac amp is doing the same thing when I set a fixed fan speed with afterburner.
Click to expand...

I am less worried now thank you.Can anybody else confirm that?


----------



## Luca T

Watching all your card it seems the average OC without overvolt would be 1450-1500!

My cards are both lower


----------



## i7monkey

Click thumbnail to zoom in.

*3dmark 11 Extreme*



*Firestrike*



*Firestrike Extreme*


----------



## X4er0

Hi there, does anyone here bought the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+?

If so, can you please supply me with the BIOS of that card.


----------



## bastian

Why do reviews show the MSI Gaming being able to do higher power targets and the retails all seem to limit to 109%

Did MSI mess up the BIOS? What's the point of 2x8 pin if you can't use the extra power.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

I really don't think it was worth the overvolt.

It only got me 45Hz difference...

I'm at 1554.


----------



## DrWerewolf

HI all,

I have read this entire thread in order to familiarise myself with best practice for overclocking my reference EVGA 980Ti SC and I have a few questions.

My card has an ASIC score of 75% and seems to OC quite well.

Using Unigine Heaven I have reached 1514 max core when overclocking, however the core drops down when the card gets over 65 degrees and then drops further when over 70 degrees. I am on stock air cooler with custom aggressive fan profile and I am using Afterburner. Max card temps at load are 75 degrees

I read earlier in the thread that the card throttles voltage when these temps are reached, is this correct?
As I have noticed that even when overvolting the VDDC drops from 1.24 max down to 1.18 when these temps are reached and in turn the core Mhz drops too. It never stays at 1.24 or 1.22 (depending on overvolt) for long, always drops to default.

What increments would you recommend to overvolt by?

Also I ave noticed in GPUZ that the TDP is constantly reached even when i turn the power target to Max 110%.
Would this cause throttling too?

I am using the Y cable from my Corsair AX 860i PSU to power the GPU, should i use two separate cables? Does this make any difference?

Also should i run Unigine with Vsync on or off? and at 1440p or 1080p?

I have tried both but as I use a 60hz monitor at 1440p i had assumed Vsync on and 1440p would be best.

My spec is

Asus Z87pro Mobo

Win 7 Pro x64

EVGA GTX 980Ti SC

i5 4670K OC'd to 4.5 Ghz

Corsair H80i cooler

16Gb Hyper X Fury Ram at 2400Mhz XMP profile

2 x Crucial MX100 SSD (1 for OS 1 for Games)

Corsair AX 860i PSU

Raven 3 Case, negative air pressure with 2 180mm Air Penetrator intake fans and one 120 mm exhaust fan (H80i installed at front of case with push pull configuration) all intakes filtered

I am in work at the moment but will post my GPU-Z monitor graphs and readings and whatever else is needed when i get home.

any advice much appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jobba

Hi guys,
it's impossible for me to read all the post, and also if I search there are tons of results.
So I will ask here if it is not a problem fr you =)

I have just finished to put the watercooling on the gtx 980ti, gigabyte reference model.
Now is running with evga precision at +330 core and + 370 memory always under 50C when load.
Any advice for gaining more?
Should I increase the voltage?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Betroz

Hi. I currently have two 980Ti cards in PCIe slot 1 and 3 (16X for both). To improve cooling for the top card, I was wondering if putting the bottom card down to Slot 5 would improve temps, but not downgrade performance too much (down to PCIe 8x). I have the Asus X99-Deluxe and 5960X. So would 8X PCIe hurt performance much for the bottom card this way?


----------



## skkane

There should not be much of a difference. If you try it out report the FPS difference please as I will be forced to use one 8x slot myself (x87 board) and curious how much i'd be losing.


----------



## ablangc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X4er0*
> 
> Hi there, does anyone here bought the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+?
> 
> If so, can you please supply me with the BIOS of that card.


Here is my backup copy of my stock BIOS for the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+

GM200.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I upgraded from an GTx 780 ACX SC to a reference EVGA 980 Ti SC. I have an Air 240 Case with an H105 CPU cooler doing push-pull thats pushing air into the case. I have 2 SP120 120mm exhaust fans at the top. Sadly I did not really record temperatures when I was using the 780 (I think under load it went up to 76-78C) while being at around 45-50 idle.
> 
> With the 980 Ti, it idles at 55-60C when using auto for the fan curve which sets it at 25-27%. When I manually set it to 45% then temps go to 48-50C. I also added 45 to the core clock and set power to 105%. Obviously while gaming it goes up to 85C on auto with my clock going to 1350Mhz. If I want it to go under 85C while keeping those clocks consistent, I have to manually set the curve up to 65%. This is while playing games such as GTA5 and Killing Floor 2 at max settings at 1440p.
> 
> I found out recently that oc'ing the refresh rate heats up temperatures at idle (previously I set it for 105 Hz), so I dialed it down to 80 Hz and idle temperatures dropped by 2 or 3 degrees. I understand why it would be so hot under load but it seems warm at idle to me. Should it still be this hot or does anyone have any suggestions to keep it cooler? My CPU (i7 4790k) idles at about 36C and under load goes up to 60C.


What monitor are you using? Reason for asking is that I'm using one with a high refresh rate (ASUS ROG Swift, 144Hz) and I had to go in to the Nvidia Control Panel, uner "Resolution" and set the refresh rate to 120Hz because it was doing 144Hz on the desktop with no programs or games running and that was sufficient enough to induce enough load on my primary that it was "idling" at like 800+MHz instead of the usual 324MHz lol! Idle temps were 5C over secondary.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Betroz*
> 
> Hi. I currently have two 980Ti cards in PCIe slot 1 and 3 (16X for both). To improve cooling for the top card, I was wondering if putting the bottom card down to Slot 5 would improve temps, but not downgrade performance too much (down to PCIe 8x). I have the Asus X99-Deluxe and 5960X. So would 8X PCIe hurt performance much for the bottom card this way?


No, maybe 1% difference at the most, this has been firmly established.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> HI all,
> 
> I have read this entire thread in order to familiarise myself with best practice for overclocking my reference EVGA 980Ti SC and I have a few questions.
> 
> My card has an ASIC score of 75% and seems to OC quite well.
> 
> Using Unigine Heaven I have reached 1514 max core when overclocking, however the core drops down when the card gets over 65 degrees and then drops further when over 70 degrees. I am on stock air cooler with custom aggressive fan profile and I am using Afterburner. Max card temps at load are 75 degrees
> 
> I read earlier in the thread that the card throttles voltage when these temps are reached, is this correct?
> As I have noticed that even when overvolting the VDDC drops from 1.24 max down to 1.18 when these temps are reached and in turn the core Mhz drops too. It never stays at 1.24 or 1.22 (depending on overvolt) for long, always drops to default.
> 
> What increments would you recommend to overvolt by?
> 
> Also I ave noticed in GPUZ that the TDP is constantly reached even when i turn the power target to Max 110%.
> Would this cause throttling too?
> 
> I am using the Y cable from my Corsair AX 860i PSU to power the GPU, should i use two separate cables? Does this make any difference?
> 
> Also should i run Unigine with Vsync on or off? and at 1440p or 1080p?
> 
> I have tried both but as I use a 60hz monitor at 1440p i had assumed Vsync on and 1440p would be best.
> 
> My spec is
> 
> Asus Z87pro Mobo
> 
> Win 7 Pro x64
> 
> EVGA GTX 980Ti SC
> 
> i5 4670K OC'd to 4.5 Ghz
> 
> Corsair H80i cooler
> 
> 16Gb Hyper X Fury Ram at 2400Mhz XMP profile
> 
> 2 x Crucial MX100 SSD (1 for OS 1 for Games)
> 
> Corsair AX 860i PSU
> 
> Raven 3 Case, negative air pressure with 2 180mm Air Penetrator intake fans and one 120 mm exhaust fan (H80i installed at front of case with push pull configuration) all intakes filtered
> 
> I am in work at the moment but will post my GPU-Z monitor graphs and readings and whatever else is needed when i get home.
> 
> any advice much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in advance


Not sure about voltage dropping at 75C but your card will throttle the frequency when it hits 85C, this is assuming youve unlinked Power Target and Temp Target and have put Temp Target at 91C. All benchmarks you want V-Sync off as the score is obtained by way of Frames Per Second.


----------



## vulcan78

Well Classified has it's work really cut out for it, Asus Strix released today, and comes with similar power phase delivery but also automated manufacturing to top everything else (they claim higher OC potential because of reduced variability in manufacturing, a valid contention).

Going to have to wait for both reviews before settling on one.

If I was staying on air it would be the Strix hands down, that cooler is very handsome whereas this Classified looks just like the previous 3 Classifieds.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-geforce-gtx-980-ti-strix-graphics-card-is-now-available.html






Edit:

I might actually get a pair of these and keep them on air and see how they cope with the massive side panel fan I've installed since the last time I had two power hungry cards in my Air 540 (780 TI SC ACX).

Those coolers are too pretty to take off and replace with utilitarian Kraken G10 brackets.

I'm really curious as to how these OC actually.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Not sure about voltage dropping at 75C but your card will throttle the frequency when it hits 85C, this is assuming youve unlinked Power Target and Temp Target and have put Temp Target at 91C. All benchmarks you want V-Sync off as the score is obtained by way of Frames Per Second.


Thanks for your response.

Card never reaches 85C closest it gets is 80 in Witcher 3 maxed out. In Unigene heaven it gets to 77-78 max.
But the voltage never stays steady in benchmarks. It will peak at 1.24 briefly and Core will peak around 1514 but then quickly drops down to 1.18 again as soon as the temp goes above 65 (which is inevitable on air) even with Power Target a 110% and Temp Target at 91C, and with it the core clock drops to about 1480

Also with Vsync off the core clock fluctuates a lot and is not as high as with Vsync on. Is this normal?


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i meant _the actual usage_ not the setting in AB - you can enable the monitoring:
> 
> 
> though now that you mention having OC'd both card indiviually, it very much points to the PSU not working as it should. btw, what bios?
> 
> but if you don't mind humoring me and have the time; could you set it at +200 see what PT usage is (you can enable OSD so its on your screen.)
> 
> then set it to +245 and check to see the increase.
> 
> you got unigine valley to use for this?


Ok, I did a test and even +220, it will restart. I was looking at the power draw and 85% seems alright but as I was moving around, it could've went up another few % and restart happens. Looks like my current PSU can't even handle a 100% power limit for both cards







Now I'm beginning to wonder if even a 1000W would be sufficient?

Anyone here has SLI and what PSU are you guys using?


----------



## criznit

Hi,

I'm looking to get a 980 ti but I'm having a difficult time choosing a model. Between these two, which one would be the best (cool and quiet)?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR


----------



## Hl86

I´m not hitting max Power % before overclocking crash, what do i do now?


----------



## jdstock76

Finally broke the G1. So I now know it's limit with out voltage increase. Got the display driver to crash. Will uninstall and reinstall tonight then pump some more voltage into it. I really think I can get it stable over 1560.

Edit: Mind you I'm not using custom BIOS either as I don't like to tread those waters.


----------



## Betroz

Hmm I don't think I can put the bottom 980Ti card in Slot 5 cause the USB 3.0 cable is in the way :


----------



## amigafan2003

9k Firestrike extreme club?

Aiming for 10k:-

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5240420

5K Ultra club

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5248694

1595core/8400mem. Manli 980Ti Reference card.


----------



## foxtrotkilo

Hi. Has anybody for reference EVGA GTX 980Ti card original stock bios?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4990-KR

Can anybody share it with me?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxtrotkilo*
> 
> Hi. Has anybody for reference EVGA GTX 980Ti card original stock bios?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4990-KR
> 
> Can anybody share it with me?


I have the EVGA SC ACX 2.0 BIOS if you want that. You need to make backups of your BIOS before flashing people! It takes two seconds to do it!


----------



## foxtrotkilo

Thanks, but I need this original stock bios from reference model.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxtrotkilo*
> 
> Thanks, but I need this original stock bios from reference model.


I took a look here and couldn't find it. Hopefully someone can help you out. What, do you need to RMA it?


----------



## phaseshift

Add me to the crew!




2x EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX2.0+


----------



## foxtrotkilo

Thanx. I will use that bios from reference SC version on techpowerup. Looks like it will fit.







I tweaked my original bios with MBT, but I backed up my original bios and for mistake rewrited it with customized one.


----------



## Luca T

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Add me to the crew!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX2.0+


Is classifield already available?


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigafan2003*
> 
> 9k Firestrike extreme club?
> 
> Aiming for 10k:-
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5240420
> 
> 5K Ultra club
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5248694
> 
> 1595core/8400mem. Manli 980Ti Reference card.


Nice scores!

That thing actually game stable or just firestrike stable?

Just got my classy though, gonna be trying that out here in a lil bit.


----------



## amigafan2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Nice scores!
> 
> That thing actually game stable or just firestrike stable?
> 
> Just got my classy though, gonna be trying that out here in a lil bit.


24/7 is 1550core/8300mem.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigafan2003*
> 
> 24/7 is 1550core/8300mem.


Could you please test the "in game" differece between 1400mhz and 1500?


----------



## amigafan2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Could you please test the "in game" differece between 1400mhz and 1500?


What game?


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

I've been modding my Bios and I think I'm ready to load it into my Zotac 980 Reference.

Can someone check it for me before I do it though?

I'm aiming to increase the voltage to 1.28 and Watts to 425 (its underwater with good temps)

Here are the settings:



The voltages I copied from the modded Bios on front page-



Power Table 1-4



5-8



8+



I feel bad asking like this, but I don't want to brick my card!!! I followed a guide online for the Wattage


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigafan2003*
> 
> 9k Firestrike extreme club?
> 
> Aiming for 10k:-
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5240420
> 
> 5K Ultra club
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5248694
> 
> 1595core/8400mem. Manli 980Ti Reference card.


Great score! If I had a better CPU I could come close, but you've got me beat. The highest I can get in Fire Strike Extreme is 9258 with 1548/3881. Those clocks are stable in anything. I can push my memory clock a lot high in Valley to 4150.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7609978
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Could you please test the "in game" differece between 1400mhz and 1500?


The difference isn't going to be huge. Even more negligible the higher you do in resolution. If you do want someone to test that you should probably state the game, settings, and resolution


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Thanks,

I was worried that wouldn't work!!!

I'll give it a go now!!!


----------



## funfordcobra

I may change setups too much.. 5 times just this year loll...

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5272366/fs/5166997/fs/4579552/fs/2890661/fs/2288793


----------



## Marucins

Can I load a newer BIOS?
Now I have *84.00.32.00.90* and I would like to read a newer version *84.00.32.00.94*



The newer version has a Boost limit.


I intend to create own custom BIOS - not use tweak every time EVGA PrecisionX / MSI Afterburner. I want to save the new safe values (TDP Bace Clock, 3D Base Clock, Boost Clock + Boost Limit)


----------



## Gubert

Hello, hope for fast help!
i have an stock evga 980ti and would like to change the cooler to an ekwb waterblock.
Unfortunately, I'm getting a little confused. do i have to bring the thermalpads on the 2 regulators (red marked), too? in the instruction(picture 2) it is without but that surprised me a lot?





thx for help!


----------



## cmpxchg8b

@Gubert - I can't see any components in that red frame, just some contact pads and SMD stuff. Looks like you've got all pads in place.


----------



## b.walker36

Can someone who has one of these at around 1510 core test witcher 3 at 1440p. Please log with gpuz- to see if it stays consistantly at that core. Mine drops randomly to 753 then right back up. Once every couple minutes. I have no perfcap nor any issues playing its seamless. Just weird.


----------



## TastyRabbitStew

Ok thanks for the help.

I went and benchmarked on FireStrike (4K and 1080p) this is the bios difference...

4K - Stock Bios -

4842

4K - Modded Bios -

5057

1080p Stock

20063

1080p Modded

20151

Not a big difference...


----------



## DrWerewolf

Cant figure this out. No matter what i do the voltage returns to 1.18
It will briefly hit whatever ive overvolted to but almost immediatley goes back to default.

any ideas??


----------



## Jobba

guys I am going to flash the bios, but when I go it says "the selected bios is not compatible with actual model", I have gigabyte gtx 980ti, and the bios is the one based on evga bios here on this forum.
is it normal? can I proceed anyway?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Code:


Is classifield already available?

No I don't believe they have been released yet.

If I wanted to run benchmarks on single card and sli, do I just disable SLI in NVIDIA Control Panel?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Ok, I did a test and even +220, it will restart. I was looking at the power draw and 85% seems alright but as I was moving around, it could've went up another few % and restart happens. Looks like my current PSU can't even handle a 100% power limit for both cards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm beginning to wonder if even a 1000W would be sufficient?
> 
> Anyone here has SLI and what PSU are you guys using?


wow dude, restarts at 85%?!? assuming a stock bios of 250watts=100%, thats (250*.85)(2)=*425 watts* for the cards. if that AX unit still has it's 7 year warranty you might consider getting it replaced. it's what, 2 years old? add the ~175-200 watts for an OC'd hasewell system (that's what you have, right?) and you're barely hitting (625) 73% of the 860.









in the meantime you can check the titan X oweners thread for what they use for SLI set ups with users here. iirc some are running 860 watts but the majority is 1K to 1300 watts for breathing room (and a few 1600s for the OC nut jobs







). if you want peace of mind i'd suggest looking at the EVGA 1200 P2 or 1300 G2. if you have questions about those units or looking for more PSU advise there is the EVGA SuperNova G2/P2/T2 and Super Flower Leadex Owners Club. just beware that shilka (who runs that thread) will totally thrash on corsair PSUs.









but really everyone is pretty cool









but look at an RMA for that AX 860 - it ought to be replaced by corsair. you can use it as a back up or sell it.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> No I don't believe they have been released yet.
> 
> If I wanted to run benchmarks on single card and sli, do I just disable SLI in NVIDIA Control Panel?


Classifieds are out i have one and its been going great stock boost is 1430.


----------



## Red1

I got my Evga Hybrid Cooler a couple of days ago and wanted to post some results. I've been following this thread and a lot of people have questions about the AIO cooler and how it performs. My card is a reference Gigabyte GTX980 Ti (with the Evga kit installed now). I had no problems flashing the Bios to the 980 Ti-SC-425 with 1.281 voltage. So far the best stable OC I've managed to achieve is 1500/7950 (core/memory). Its very stable for benchmarks and with the games I've tested so far, such as: Fallout 3, New Vegas, Dragon Age Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Dark Souls, Diablo 3, Assassins Creed, Shadow of Mordor etc. For you interested in the Evga Hybrid Kit, I would recommend it if you really want to push your card to the limit with overclocking(don't forget to, manually, change the fan speed to cool the VRM's and memory as it will stay at 22% by default because its based of of the GPU temp). Max GPU temps I've noticed so far is 60C during benchmarks, 52-56C during gameplay. As far as noise goes, it does have that annoying pump buzz which is audible only when you are in idle and there's not much noise around overall(like at nighttime). Once you fire up a game, the audio of the game will completely mute the noise from the card, while with the reference cooler the card becomes a jet and its unbearable. There is a fix for the pump buzz though. All you have to do is buy a 4PWM fan cable and connect the pump cable directly to the motherboard. Go to your MB Bios and reduce the speed to around 70~80 percent and there should be no more buzz noise. This could potentially increase temps since the pump is not running at 100% anymore but I think you should be just fine. Anyway enough talk, some OC results finally

i74790K (stock), 8GB RAM, GTX980 Ti @1500/4950


Ultra Settings @3440x1440

Ultimate Settings(Tress FX ON) @3440x1440


NOTE: I dont think afterburner is reading the clocks properly (see GPU-Z) and I also dont know if its correct that my card is using 85% power seems odd


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Cant figure this out. No matter what i do the voltage returns to 1.18
> It will briefly hit whatever ive overvolted to but almost immediatley goes back to default.
> 
> any ideas??


Did you raise the power
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Can someone who has one of these at around 1510 core test witcher 3 at 1440p. Please log with gpuz- to see if it stays consistantly at that core. Mine drops randomly to 753 then right back up. Once every couple minutes. I have no perfcap nor any issues playing its seamless. Just weird.


My clocks at 1540/3950 stay steady while playing the Witcher 3 at 1440p. No dips at all. Is your power limit turned all the way up? I believe I had fluctuating clock speeds on my stock BIOS, but that problem was solved after flashing the MaxAir 1.25v BIOS from the first post.


----------



## phaseshift

I've got these

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR

in SLI, I just did a heaven benchmark and GPU 2 reached a peak of 92C while GPU 1 stayed at 63C *** could be wrong?


----------



## fishingfanatic

No that sounds right. On air cooler I presume. Lower gpu is warmer right? If you have the room, put a fan behind the gpus.

It helps. In between the 2 gpus or mostly on the lower one works.

FF


----------



## darrencoffey

New owner of a msi gaming 6 and i was wondering if its possible to flash the bios from the first page since im constantly hitting the power limit and throttling when overclocking. Temps are good. Also my max voltage is only 1.23 and it only take +36 in afterburner to achieve. Is my card hard locked at this voltage or would flashing the bios allow for more voltage? Thanks


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrencoffey*
> 
> New owner of a msi gaming 6 and i was wondering if its possible to flash the bios from the first page since im constantly hitting the power limit and throttling when overclocking. Temps are good. Also my max voltage is only 1.23 and it only take +36 in afterburner to achieve. Is my card hard locked at this voltage or would flashing the bios allow for more voltage? Thanks


That is as high as the driver will report, going to +87 likely does increase it, though it probably isn't needed and it's not reported by software.

I'm not hitting the power limit yet on mine at all with 1440p witcher 3 everything maxed, at 1500MHz 7500Memory, which is impressing me. Are you sure your hitting the power limit.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I've got these
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR
> 
> in SLI, I just did a heaven benchmark and GPU 2 reached a peak of 92C while GPU 1 stayed at 63C *** could be wrong?


For SLI reference blower style is the better option if staying on air. I've got another reference 980 Ti on order for my sim rig, but if need be can SLI no problem with the other 980 Ti.

I've had 2 x Titan X's to test before and in SLI the top card hovered around mid 70's and the bottom card was always 8-10C cooler, I didn't break 80C with the top card.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> No that sounds right. On air cooler I presume. Lower gpu is warmer right? If you have the room, put a fan behind the gpus.
> 
> It helps. In between the 2 gpus or mostly on the lower one works.
> 
> FF


But 90-93c though? My 980 kingpins didn't even get that high. What's the max temp on 980 ti? Pretty sure it was running at 90-93c for a good 5 minutes hope it is still okay.


----------



## darrencoffey

Yeah im for sure hitting the power limit . im coming from 2 780 classifieds under water . has anyone flashed the bios from the first page on a custom pcb card like a msi g6 gaming


----------



## jdstock76

So I am mildly entertaining a BIOS flash on the G1. Does anyone have one? I'll check over on the G1 page also just in case.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> For SLI reference blower style is the better option if staying on air. I've got another reference 980 Ti on order for my sim rig, but if need be can SLI no problem with the other 980 Ti.
> 
> I've had 2 x Titan X's to test before and in SLI the top card hovered around mid 70's and the bottom card was always 8-10C cooler, I didn't break 80C with the top card.


The thing is my second card is hotter, I looked earlier and the fan wasn't on


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Classifieds are out i have one and its been going great stock boost is 1430.


What was your asic? Mine is at 68.4%









Mine stock boosted to 1390, but has very low overclocking headroom.

Crashing at 1480 on firestrike atm, My G1 was able to do 1545 without crashing though and was 100% stable at 1525.

Upping voltage is providing very little benefit for this classified.


----------



## fishingfanatic

Yeah, that's definitely too high imho. Find a fan with 75 cfm or more and that should work.

Watch for the noise though. Make sure the dbs are low.

FF


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> What was your asic? Mine is at 68.4%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine stock boosted to 1390, but has very low overclocking headroom.
> 
> Crashing at 1480 on firestrike atm, My G1 was able to do 1545 without crashing though and was 100% stable at 1525.
> 
> Upping voltage is providing very little benefit for this classified.


Eek! I noticed that with the reference cards as well. Thinks it an EVGA issue? Not jumping to conclusions just curious.


----------



## tekathan

Guys,
I have the following setup.
I7 5930k OC to 4.55GHZ
Two 980ti Reference cards one ASIC 63% and other 73%
Motherboard Asus X99-A
RAM 16GB Crucial Ballistic Sport 2400 OC to 2700
I am getting the below results in benches. However, I feel like I am being held back by the combined scores. I have seen others with same CPU and a MUCH greated Combined/physics score.
What can be going wrong with the setup?




Any help would be appreciated I have


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Eek! I noticed that with the reference cards as well. Thinks it an EVGA issue? Not jumping to conclusions just curious.


Not sure, haven't owned an EVGA card since 8800GTX. Been buying graphics cards from mostly ASUS and MSI since then.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> Guys,
> I have the following setup.
> I7 5930k OC to 4.55GHZ
> Two 980ti Reference cards one ASIC 63% and other 73%
> Motherboard Asus X99-A
> RAM 16GB Crucial Ballistic Sport 2400 OC to 2700
> I am getting the below results in benches. However, I feel like I am being held back by the combined scores. I have seen others with same CPU and a MUCH greated Combined/physics score.
> What can be going wrong with the setup?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be appreciated I have


One thing I have noticed so far, upping memory causes my combined score to go down...not sure why but it happened with both the G1 and my classified. Put it at stock and my combined score jumps up 500....


----------



## darrencoffey

Are there any custom bios for the msi gaming 6 that raises the power limit. I thought the card was coming with a 125% PL but it didnt. Does the maxwell bios editor work with the tis?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Not sure, haven't owned an EVGA card since 8800GTX. Been buying graphics cards from mostly ASUS and MSI since then.


I'm a novice when it comes to OCing GPUs but most of my cards have been EVGA and they all seem to clock poorly. But I've never had a reference point till this because I opted for the G1. Just been hearing bad things across the board for EVGA. Maybe it's nothing.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just got my 980 ti, frames seem high however, i am experiencing stuttering.

it was running really smooth on my 290x


----------



## tekathan

.


----------



## tekathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> One thing I have noticed so far, upping memory causes my combined score to go down...not sure why but it happened with both the G1 and my classified. Put it at stock and my combined score jumps up 500....


Same result at stock







I tried resetting my bios to default as well. I feel there is something turned on the X-99-A motherboard that is causing this.


----------



## skkane

Major BS.

Spent hours testing second 980 ti that arrived. Worked fine up to 1480 boost, like the asus card. This has 63.3 asic compared to 73.3 but doesn't seem to matter.

So i put both in, put the sli bridge, install everything. All is well in desktop, sli enabled, run valley in windowed 1080p mode, works cool, both cards boosting fine.

I enter 3dmark, attempt to run, insta crash after it loads, monitor says Input not supported. GTA V, same thing. Whenever it gets to 3d fullscreen it crashes instantly showing input not supported.

Reinstalled drivers, can't think of *** is wrong with it. Running latest 353.30.

Single monitor, connected to card0 (Top card) via displayport.

Any ideas?

So pissed off.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Classifieds are out i have one and its been going great stock boost is 1430.
> 
> 
> 
> What was your asic? Mine is at 68.4%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine stock boosted to 1390, but has very low overclocking headroom.
> 
> Crashing at 1480 on firestrike atm, My G1 was able to do 1545 without crashing though and was 100% stable at 1525.
> 
> Upping voltage is providing very little benefit for this classified.
Click to expand...

go try the classy tool in the OP of the owner's thread (link in sig)

it seems to be working for the 980TIs


----------



## skkane

Hooked it via HDMI and it does the same thing. Insta crashes in any 3d fullscreen app showing input not supported message, display goes blank, game does not start so everything goes dead.

***?


----------



## Marc79

Seems as though only 3DMark doesn't want to play nice, are games and other benchmarks fine?

Reinstall 3DMark or at least reinstall system info and try again, no reason to panic.

latest system info download
http://www.futuremark.com/downloads/Futuremark_SystemInfo/latest


----------



## skkane

Nah, nothing works. Can just desktop and run heaven in windowed mode. Any 3d game / app in fullscreen crashes instantly.


----------



## jdstock76

*BOOM!!!*

Finally hit 5K on Firestrike Ultra. Can't tell you how happy I am.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7612674?

Woohoo!!!!

G1 is awesome. 1531 on the core and 1779 on mem. 110% with +.019v. A little green and blue artifacting but I think I can cure that a bit. Definitely going to keep pushing.


----------



## Exilon

Got my MSI GTX 980 Ti

Strapped it to a Kraken X61 and it's running great, despite some whoopsies while installing. There was already a huge mid plate VRM sink included, so I just needed to stick some more heatsinks to the VRAM plate to help the cooling. Overall, the MSI card is great for universal or AIO water cooling.

Pump was loud until I shook all the air bubbles out of it. Now it's inaudible over the radiator fans.

Overclocked on stock BIOS:
1550/8000 GPU/RAM

GPU temperatures:
Ambient: 26C
Idle: 30C (34 C liquid temperature... wut?)
Load: 45C-50C (40C-45C liquid temperature)

Super quiet and cool, can't be happier.


I might need to tighten the screws a bit more, but I think it's good enough for now. I only gained about 50 Mhz from the AIO, but it's a lot quieter compared to before.


Yes, that's a Nocuta tower occluding the radiator. I'll eventually move that to an AIO as well to help air flow.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Got my MSI GTX 980 Ti
> 
> Strapped it to a Kraken X61 and it's running great, despite some whoopsies while installing. There was already a huge mid plate VRM sink included, so I just needed to stick some more heatsinks to the VRAM plate to help the cooling. Overall, the MSI card is great for universal or AIO water cooling.
> 
> Pump was loud until I shook all the air bubbles out of it. Now it's inaudible over the radiator fans.
> 
> Overclocked on stock BIOS:
> 1550/8000 GPU/RAM
> 
> GPU temperatures:
> Ambient: 26C
> Idle: 30C (34 C liquid temperature... wut?)
> Load: 45C-50C (40C-45C liquid temperature)
> 
> I might need to tighten the screws a bit more, but I think it's good enough for now. I only gained about 50 Mhz from the AIO, but it's a lot quieter compared to before.
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a Nocuta tower occluding the radiator. I'll eventually move that to an AIO as well to help air flow.


Very nice!!!!


----------



## crazyflow

Hello. Anybody with a GTX 980 TI AMP! Extreme? Does your say "Push The Limit" on the backplate? Mine doesn't say anything. It's really odd.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> go try the classy tool in the OP of the owner's thread (link in sig)
> 
> it seems to be working for the 980TIs


Thanks for the link.

I'm finding this card to be highly tempermental(and not in a good way). IF I go above 1.2v during load I will immediately get artifacts. I also will get artifacts if I try to run the clock above 1478. What good is a classy if it doesn't work at higher volts than 1.2..... This is all funny too because the G1 using msi afterburner will go to 1.287 during load without issues. Now this may not be the case for all the Classifieds, but it definitely is the case for mine.

Max temp is 66*c with 1.195v during load.

It also immediately downclocks by 12mhz after 58*c.


----------



## Chargeit

Ordered a MSI 980 ti gaming today off of Newegg. Still waiting for it to ship. Can't wait to try that sucker on for size. Skipped on the 980's and have been on my 780 for about 2 years now.

Was waiting on the Strix, but, that upgrade itch couldn't wait any longer.









Oh, and I'm an Alcoholic.

Done sharing.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ordered a MSI 980 ti gaming today off of Newegg. Still waiting for it to ship. Can't wait to try that sucker on for size. Skipped on the 980's and have been on my 780 for about 2 years now.
> 
> Was waiting on the Strix, but, that upgrade itch couldn't wait any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm an Alcoholic.
> 
> Done sharing.


Good choice! Now go to AA.. you future liver sclerosis will thank you!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Good choice! Now go to AA.. you future liver sclerosis will thank you!


Lol.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Anyone help me how to solve stutter

I have the reference 980 TI

I was thinking of getting the evga aio cooler for £89


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chargeit*
> 
> Ordered a MSI 980 ti gaming today off of Newegg. Still waiting for it to ship. Can't wait to try that sucker on for size. Skipped on the 980's and have been on my 780 for about 2 years now.
> 
> Was waiting on the Strix, but, that upgrade itch couldn't wait any longer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm an Alcoholic.
> 
> Done sharing.


Share the booze!


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Share the booze!


You wait your turn!

*Bonus points for guessing the movie that quote comes from.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Geeze nobody seems Helpful


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amigafan2003*
> 
> What game?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Great score! If I had a better CPU I could come close, but you've got me beat. The highest I can get in Fire Strike Extreme is 9258 with 1548/3881. Those clocks are stable in anything. I can push my memory clock a lot high in Valley to 4150.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7609978
> The difference isn't going to be huge. Even more negligible the higher you do in resolution. If you do want someone to test that you should probably state the game, settings, and resolution


The main games a used in the reviews nowdays (gtaV, the shadow of mordor, hitman, AC unity, FC4, Metro Last light, Watchdogs, the witcher3, etc)

Possibly in 4k


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Classifieds are out i have one and its been going great stock boost is 1430.


Really?

References get 1400-1500 without overvolt, so that classifield wouldn't be so lucky one!?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Anyone has any ideas or does 1600$ worth of SLI is supposed to work only in desktop 2D graphic mode? Games are not supported?
> 
> *I will put the hammer to it soon*, fk this ****


Do it.









Finally got my babies under water,


----------



## skkane

Guess will just have to sell one. SLI does not work for everyone apparently. You must say your prayers before starting the install process up, which i did not think of.


----------



## Gabe324

is the classified the only one that you can fully unlock voltage??? more then just 1.28???


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Guess will just have to sell one. SLI does not work for everyone apparently. You must say your prayers before starting the install process up, which i did not think of.


Are they in the correct PCI slots? Is your PSU in good health and have enough power? Did you check the power cables in the cards to make sure they are fully snapped in? Did you try uninstalling the drivers with DDU? Does device manager show both cards installed as GTX 980 Ti's? Have you tested the cards individually to make sure they are both working? when you go full screen does the display drivers crash or is does the computer hard reset?


----------



## skkane

They were just hungry. I was running only 2 x Pci-e cables from my psu to them. Cables ended perfectly as 1x8pin + 1x6pin (per PCI-e cable, would be one cable for each gfx card). They were not enough i guess.

Hooked another two pci-e 8 pin cables and only used the 6pins from that splitter cable. Does not crash anymore.

Looks more messy right now with 4 separate cables but glad it works


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrencoffey*
> 
> Are there any custom bios for the msi gaming 6 that raises the power limit. I thought the card was coming with a 125% PL but it didnt. Does the maxwell bios editor work with the tis?


Bump.

I'm curious as well. Has anyone flashed the MSI GTX 980Ti?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> They were just hungry. I was running only 2 x Pci-e cables from my psu to them. Cables ended perfectly as 1x8pin + 1x6pin. They were not enough i guess.
> 
> Hooke. Another 2 pci-e 8 pin cables and only used the 6pins from that splitter cable. Does not crash anymore.
> 
> Looks more messy right now with 4 separate cables but glad it works


Just remember that the PSU is the most important part of a system. I'm not sure what you have, but you want something good because you don't want it to die and take those expensive GPU's, CPU, and motherboard with it. I airways go with EVGA. Running their 1300w PSU for a couple years now with no issues.


----------



## skkane

I have a Corsair HX1000. Served me well for years. Glad it was not it.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Can someone who has one of these at around 1510 core test witcher 3 at 1440p. Please log with gpuz- to see if it stays consistantly at that core. Mine drops randomly to 753 then right back up. Once every couple minutes. I have no perfcap nor any issues playing its seamless. Just weird.


Are the drops load related? Meaning, do the occur during loading screens or during moments of 50% load etc? Youre not going to see 1500MHz constant unless there is 100% load constant. If you want the clocks to remain pegged at max simply go into Nvidia Control Panel and set Power Mangement from Adaptive to Prefer Max Performance.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Red1*
> 
> I got my Evga Hybrid Cooler a couple of days ago and wanted to post some results. I've been following this thread and a lot of people have questions about the AIO cooler and how it performs. My card is a reference Gigabyte GTX980 Ti (with the Evga kit installed now). I had no problems flashing the Bios to the 980 Ti-SC-425 with 1.281 voltage. So far the best stable OC I've managed to achieve is 1500/7950 (core/memory). Its very stable for benchmarks and with the games I've tested so far, such as: Fallout 3, New Vegas, Dragon Age Inquisition, The Witcher 3, Dark Souls, Diablo 3, Assassins Creed, Shadow of Mordor etc. For you interested in the Evga Hybrid Kit, I would recommend it if you really want to push your card to the limit with overclocking(don't forget to, manually, change the fan speed to cool the VRM's and memory as it will stay at 22% by default because its based of of the GPU temp). Max GPU temps I've noticed so far is 60C during benchmarks, 52-56C during gameplay. As far as noise goes, it does have that annoying pump buzz which is audible only when you are in idle and there's not much noise around overall(like at nighttime). Once you fire up a game, the audio of the game will completely mute the noise from the card, while with the reference cooler the card becomes a jet and its unbearable. There is a fix for the pump buzz though. All you have to do is buy a 4PWM fan cable and connect the pump cable directly to the motherboard. Go to your MB Bios and reduce the speed to around 70~80 percent and there should be no more buzz noise. This could potentially increase temps since the pump is not running at 100% anymore but I think you should be just fine. Anyway enough talk, some OC results finally
> 
> i74790K (stock), 8GB RAM, GTX980 Ti @1500/4950
> 
> 
> Ultra Settings @3440x1440
> 
> Ultimate Settings(Tress FX ON) @3440x1440
> 
> 
> NOTE: I dont think afterburner is reading the clocks properly (see GPU-Z) and I also dont know if its correct that my card is using 85% power seems odd


Add a second 120mm fan to the radiator and you'll see a drop of 5C.


----------



## xfachx

Okay you guys, I got one more quick question now that I have decided to commit to the 980 Ti!

I have the EVGA 980 Ti SC + Backplate coming to me tomorrow but I am at a crossroads. With the Classified and the Strix variants right around the corner, would it be better to get one of those instead since they have higher clocks and beefier air cooling?

Additionally, would getting a waterblock for the EVGA 980 Ti SC + Backplate provide better overclocks VS the Classified or Strix on air? That's basically going to be the deciding factor for whether I keep it or send it back.

I can afford to get a waterblock but I fully intend on building a new machine in a year and a half once Pascal and Skylake come out so I am trying not to dump a huge amount of money into this upgrade. My current system is aging but its been pretty could and has lasted me a couple of hardware generations!

Any and all advice would be fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I've got these
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR
> 
> in SLI, I just did a heaven benchmark and GPU 2 reached a peak of 92C while GPU 1 stayed at 63C *** could be wrong?


LOL. Does anyone even bother to read this forum? I'VE SAID THIS LIKE 10 TIMES IN MULTIPLE PLACES.

NON-REFERENCE 980 TI SLI IS HIGHLY INADVISABLE UNLESS YOU HAVE A TEST BENCH (or test bench like airflow).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I've got these
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR
> 
> in SLI, I just did a heaven benchmark and GPU 2 reached a peak of 92C while GPU 1 stayed at 63C *** could be wrong?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> So I am mildly entertaining a BIOS flash on the G1. Does anyone have one? I'll check over on the G1 page also just in case.


Don't do it, youre going to see like 10-20C higher temps with maybe another 5% performance. This was my experience with the Skyn3t vbios for 780 Ti. That card is running about as fast as it can without hitting insane temperatures. Gigabyte, Nvidia, EVGA etc. mostly know what they are doing with the default vbios algorithm (in terms of Power Limit, Voltage etc.).

My experience with both CPU's and GPU's is that that last 5% of performance comes at an extraordinary cost. For example, while dialing my 4930k in, it got to a certain frequency where anything higher required inordinate amounts of voltage. Right now it's at 4.5GHz, but to simply lock down 4.6GHz the voltage required increases exponentially from 1.375 to like 1.475V whereas going from say 4.4 to 4.5GHz only required going from 1.340 to 1.375V. That's how you know youre at a given threshold. I had an identical experience with the Skynet vbios on my 780 Ti's, just locking down 1269MHz, an increase of only 26MHz over the default vbios stable frequency of 1241MHz required like another .37mV. It doesn't seem like much but I had 10C higher temps on air and 5-7C higher temps on AIO. And there's no telling how much hotter the VRAM were. Totally not worth it.

Just be content, youre already over 1.5GHz. Youre going to waste your time.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Bump.
> 
> I'm curious as well. Has anyone flashed the MSI GTX 980Ti?


Answered it myself...

Went in and got myself 1.28 V, 350W TDP. I'm now stable at 1600 core.

Putting this 280mm AIO to good use


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yes.


Anywhere you know of that I can download the Hybrid stock bios?


----------



## cyph3rz

*ASUS Announces Strix GTX 980 Ti DirectCU III*

The website doesn't say the release date but is says starting in July. I've read elsewhere that its set to be released July 10.

http://rog.asus.com/429652015/gaming-graphics-cards-2/asus-announces-strix-gtx-980-ti-with-directcu-iii-technology/


----------



## Cool Mike

Received mine today. Very happy so far. 1300 base core and 1540 Boost. 2000(8000 Eff.) on the memory. +50mV. Plan on playing FarCry4 at 4K to further test the stability.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Got my MSI GTX 980 Ti
> 
> Strapped it to a Kraken X61 and it's running great, despite some whoopsies while installing. There was already a huge mid plate VRM sink included, so I just needed to stick some more heatsinks to the VRAM plate to help the cooling. Overall, the MSI card is great for universal or AIO water cooling.
> 
> Pump was loud until I shook all the air bubbles out of it. Now it's inaudible over the radiator fans.
> 
> Overclocked on stock BIOS:
> 1550/8000 GPU/RAM
> 
> GPU temperatures:
> Ambient: 26C
> Idle: 30C (34 C liquid temperature... wut?)
> Load: 45C-50C (40C-45C liquid temperature)
> 
> Super quiet and cool, can't be happier.
> 
> 
> I might need to tighten the screws a bit more, but I think it's good enough for now. I only gained about 50 Mhz from the AIO, but it's a lot quieter compared to before.
> 
> 
> Yes, that's a Nocuta tower occluding the radiator. I'll eventually move that to an AIO as well to help air flow.


NICE. This is the card I had settled on a week ago but now with Classified out I'm still debating. I think I've lost interest in the Strix to be honest, as others have pointed out, unlike the Gigabyte G1, which it's cooler is the most similar to (both coolers are in direct contact with MOSFET) it doesn't address VRAM cooling at all and there is no mid-plate to speak of unlike MSI Gaming, and ACX cooled cards. The automated manufacturing process seems nice, but there is no guarantee that it will result in any kind of higher OC ceiling. I think it's mostly marketing fluff to be honest. I also have a feeling Asus is going to want $750 for this card. If I was only going to get one card and stay on air I might consider it, but since I'm ultimately picking up a second card for SLI I need a card with a mid-plate that can be used in conjunction with the Kraken G10 kit. (when money allows, i.e. probably the following month lol).


----------



## skkane

Seems like my psu is at its limits. Tried a 1459 oc in sli and it turned off display again. 1400oc worked fine. Lost quite some power after all this years, 1000w should have been enough.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> One thing I have noticed so far, upping memory causes my combined score to go down...not sure why but it happened with both the G1 and my classified. Put it at stock and my combined score jumps up 500....


Do you have 2x8GB sticks or 4x4GB sticks? I picked up another 500 points CPU going from dual to quad channel. Also, make sure that your cores aren't asleep
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Anywhere you know of that I can download the Hybrid stock bios?


Yes, put a shout out here on the forum like this and keep bumping it:

ATTENTION EVGA HYBRID OWNERS.

I could really use your help, if you would be so kind, could you please fire up GPU-Z and save me a copy of your vbios (click on the icon to the right of "BIOS Version" and save file), please PM me and I will send you my email so that you can send it via attachment.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Seems like my psu is at its limits. Tried a 1459 oc in sli and it turned off display again. 1400oc worked fine. Lost quite some power after all this years, 1000w should have been enough.


Don't say that to loud here, people want to believe that their PSU's only degrade at 1% a year, not the 2.5-5.0% they actually degrade at with moderate usage.

(2 years of moderate usage = 10% degradation, 1kW PSU is now 900W PSU and so on, 3-4 years of moderate to high load and you could have a 700W PSU....)

Cap warranty is marketing fluff. Fine prints says "guaranteed not to fail" and nothing about efficiency loss in under the 7-10 year warranty period.


----------



## darrencoffey

Hey Exilon did you use maxwell bios tweaker? could i get a copy of the bios


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> Thanks for the link.
> 
> I'm finding this card to be highly tempermental(and not in a good way). IF I go above 1.2v during load I will immediately get artifacts. I also will get artifacts if I try to run the clock above 1478. What good is a classy if it doesn't work at higher volts than 1.2..... This is all funny too because the G1 using msi afterburner will go to 1.287 during load without issues. Now this may not be the case for all the Classifieds, but it definitely is the case for mine.
> 
> Max temp is 66*c with 1.195v during load.
> 
> It also immediately downclocks by 12mhz after 58*c.


Not good news. Something is going on over at EVGA, from them accepting a card from a forum member under warranty terms when said forum member fully disclosed the fact that he / she disassembled the card and installed an NZXT Kraken G10 AIO kit, which sounds like total desperation, to the heat-pipe misalignment issue, their staunch refusal to include a $20 back-plate on their cards FOREVER, the lower overall ASIC quality compared to other vendors, particularly Gigabyte, their price-drop on Classified and now first-hand reports of overclocking duds who've received consumer samples.

I might end up going with MSI's Gaming variant as I need a card with a mid-plate. I'll continue to keep my ears open for other accounts of this card. Reviewers kinda can't be trusted anymore as they seem to get cherry picked samples.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Don't say that to loud here, people want to believe that their PSU's only degrade at 1% a year, not the 2.5-5.0% they actually degrade at with moderate usage.
> 
> (2 years of moderate usage = 10% degradation, 1kW PSU is now 900W PSU and so on, 3-4 years of moderate to high load and you could have a 700W PSU....)
> 
> Cap warranty is marketing fluff. Fine prints says "guaranteed not to fail" and nothing about efficiency loss in under the 7-10 year warranty period.


I've had mine for 8 years. Guess i'd better save money for a new one soon.

Any idea why that in firestrike, the last test (combined), gpu usage is only at 55-60% for each card? Is that normal? Getting very low fps in that last test, in the 1st two tests gpu utilization was at 98%. Doesn't seem right.

I have the high performance setting in nvidia ctrl panel also.

Very low ultra score, gpu max boost at 1380. Anything higher artifacts. Still i should score higher no? Think this psu is causing all of this somehow.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I've had mine for 8 years. Guess i'd better save money for a new one soon.
> 
> Any idea why that in firestrike, the last test (combined), gpu usage is only at 55-60% for each card? Is that normal? Getting very low fps in that last test, in the 1st two tests gpu utilization was at 98%. Doesn't seem right.
> 
> I have the high performance setting in nvidia ctrl panel also.


And how was your CPU usage during that part of the test?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darrencoffey*
> 
> Hey Exilon did you use maxwell bios tweaker? could i get a copy of the bios


Yeah I did. I turned down the max boost table to 1400 since the default made it boost to 1560 by default...

Use at your own risk!

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> And how was your CPU usage during that part of the test?


In the combined test, normal setting it was

cpu: 36-50%
gpu1: 55-68%
gpu2: 55-67%



I scored higher with only 1 gpu in the combined test (36 fps vs 34 fps with SLI...lol). At 1490mhz granted but still, is this normal?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> Same result at stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried resetting my bios to default as well. I feel there is something turned on the X-99-A motherboard that is causing this.


I think we have the same problem. Both getting horrible scores in the combined test. What PSU are you running?


----------



## darrencoffey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Yeah I did. I turned down the max boost table to 1400 since the default made it boost to 1560 by default...
> 
> Use at your own risk!
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


thanks man rep+


----------



## skkane

So in all games, gpu utilization is only 55-65% for me. Hating life

I'm looking at youtube vids of other guys running sli and they are getting 98%-99% always in games per gpu.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Do you have 2x8GB sticks or 4x4GB sticks? I picked up another 500 points CPU going from dual to quad channel. Also, make sure that your cores aren't asleep
> Yes, put a shout out here on the forum like this and keep bumping it:.


Ah, I was referring to the memory on the gpu.


----------



## skkane

Tested further. I was playing without any AA. 65-75% gpu usage, choppy as hell

I enabled MSAA 4x (2x was not enough) and gpu usage up to 90-98% and gameplay is silky smooth, fps lower but no more choppiness.

So only 3dmark combined test remains bugged. What's the point turning AA in 3dm, it would decrease the score overall even if the combined goes better.

Hope someone has more info on this behaviour.


----------



## MerkageTurk

My 290x vapor x was far smoother than this rubbish 980 ti

Frames may seem high but it's not smooth

Reference cooler


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My 290x vapor x was far smoother than this rubbish 980 ti
> 
> Frames may seem high but it's not smooth
> 
> Reference cooler


try to uninstall the nvidia drivers with this: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html and install the drivers again..


----------



## MerkageTurk

I did all that thanks

When I am playing gta v with same settings as with my 290x but it's stutter everywhere

Used Geforce experience to no avail.

I was thinking of getting aio from evga but cannot find any in uk


----------



## gasoau

I now get this hang in bf4 last a couple of seconds then run's fine.


----------



## 3930sabertooth

The stutter / split second hang has something to do with afterburner and its OSD as I had this issue with my 980 sli system i tried everything, and it happens only when I use msi afterburner.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *3930sabertooth*
> 
> The stutter / split second hang has something to do with afterburner and its OSD as I had this issue with my 980 sli system i tried everything, and it happens only when I use msi afterburner.


Try disabling nvcache.


----------



## Gubert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cmpxchg8b*
> 
> @Gubert - I can't see any components in that red frame, just some contact pads and SMD stuff. Looks like you've got all pads in place.


Many thanks!


----------



## Mnemo05

finally got mine today after uaing hd4600 for 5 days since I sold my 980 last tuesday..










look at those curves!!


----------



## Marucins

*How can I skip checking Subsystem ID.* to upload a newer version of BIOS?

Code:



Code:


c:\>nvflash GM200_Bef.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.218)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: Graphics Device      (10DE,17C8,3842,4992) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,
F:00

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4995)
  does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4992).

ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> My 290x vapor x was far smoother than this rubbish 980 ti
> 
> Frames may seem high but it's not smooth
> 
> Reference cooler


Well somethings wrong somewhere in your computer because Im getting butter smooth gameplay all the time in every game. Perhaps you can try to uninstall all AMD and Nvidia drivers and install again. I just did a complete system format when i went from my x-fire 7950's to my 980 Ti. What drivers are you using? Have you tried all of the available drivers? Im still running .30 with no issues.


----------



## Mnemo05

quick question though, how are the vram temp on this card?

anyone able to measure them? are they something I need to be concern with?

thanks!


----------



## Gubert

I've flashed the first BIOS from Sheyster.
My stable config are in the screen.
But why are all stats different?
GPU-Z: GPU-Clock 1267 Boost 1355 Memory 1828/3656
Afterburner: Boost 1494 Memory 3649

Any ideas or suggestions to get more performance?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi I am using the latest drivers from nvidia

I did not format though but used DDU uninstaller

Could it be heat?

It's running stock 1325 core clock is the highest I have seen it stock

Max temp about 69c


----------



## Exothermic1982

Flashed to the Sheyster 1.281 bios, max clock went from 1460/4000 to 1507/3903. My cooling is the stock heatsink on the VRM and ram and a h75 on the GPU. I'm wondering if it's ok to run the card 24/7 like this considering the VRM isn't watercooled as well. There doesn't seem to be any way for me to monitor the VRM, when I touch my backplate during benchmarks it is hot to the touch. I have a case fan blowing directly onto the card.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## tekathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I think we have the same problem. Both getting horrible scores in the combined test. What PSU are you running?


I figured it out!! It's the HDD I installed windows on a new HDD and got 15 fps increasse. I am looking into this but will post full specs in a bit.


----------



## xfachx

Okay you guys, I got one more quick question now that I have decided to commit to the 980 Ti!

I have the EVGA 980 Ti SC + Backplate coming to me tomorrow but I am at a crossroads. With the Classified and the Strix variants right around the corner, would it be better to get one of those instead since they have higher clocks and beefier air cooling?

Additionally, would getting a waterblock for the EVGA 980 Ti SC + Backplate provide better overclocks VS the Classified or Strix on air? That's basically going to be the deciding factor for whether I keep it or send it back.

I can afford to get a waterblock but I fully intend on building a new machine in a year and a half once Pascal and Skylake come out so I am trying not to dump a huge amount of money into this upgrade. My current system is aging but its been pretty could and has lasted me a couple of hardware generations!

Any and all advice would be fantastic! Thank you!


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hi I am using the latest drivers from nvidia
> 
> I did not format though but used DDU uninstaller
> 
> Could it be heat?
> 
> It's running stock 1325 core clock is the highest I have seen it stock
> 
> Max temp about 69c


You could try placing a box fan on the card to rule that out. If you are still getting stuttering you can rule that out. Are you getting any driver crashes? Something somewhere isn't working correctly. I would consider doing a format. Also, did you raise the power limit? The MaxAir BIOS in the first post solved my voltage and clock fluctuations so that might help. Speaking of that, are you getting any fluctuations with voltage or clock speeds while playing? Ive mostly play the Witcher 3, but I did play GTA V for a little while maxed out and it ran very smoothly at 60 FPS. Are you playing with vsync on and the FPS capped at 60? I know I had some stuttering problems in the Witcher 3 without those settings. You can also try enabling Nvidias Adaptive Vsync.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> Okay you guys, I got one more quick question now that I have decided to commit to the 980 Ti!
> 
> I have the EVGA 980 Ti SC + Backplate coming to me tomorrow but I am at a crossroads. With the Classified and the Strix variants right around the corner, would it be better to get one of those instead since they have higher clocks and beefier air cooling?
> 
> Additionally, would getting a waterblock for the EVGA 980 Ti SC + Backplate provide better overclocks VS the Classified or Strix on air? That's basically going to be the deciding factor for whether I keep it or send it back.
> 
> I can afford to get a waterblock but I fully intend on building a new machine in a year and a half once Pascal and Skylake come out so I am trying not to dump a huge amount of money into this upgrade. My current system is aging but its been pretty could and has lasted me a couple of hardware generations!
> 
> Any and all advice would be fantastic! Thank you!


If I were sticking with air I'd have def gone with the classifieds. I'll probably switch over to them once water blocks are out in the wild for them. While their full overclock potential isn't guaranteed they just seem so much more fun to play with.









Out the box they should perform better than the other models. Reference under water vs Classified on air is a toss up. With water you can run your max clocks 24/7 while on air you may not be able to do so due to heat & noise.

To be honest going water on these reference cards hasn't significantly boosted my max clocks vs air @ 100% with a box fan blowing into them. But who wants to run that 24/7.









I also plan on moving over to pascal once the big die non Titan version comes out unless AMD comes up with something that's better.

On another note I'm having issues with performance, I can't seem to match my previous reference Gigabyte card scores which were on air on lower clocks vs these new cards which have higher clocks, on water, no throttling, etc. I'm thinking Windows updates may be screwing with me.









edit: I just read that the Classifieds may be voltage locked. I'd personally stay away from them until that isn't the case.


----------



## tekathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> I figured it out!! It's the HDD I installed windows on a new HDD and got 15 fps increasse. I am looking into this but will post full specs in a bit.


Turns out it was the SATA port on my motherboard..... I went from an average of 34FPS to an average of 45-50 in combined...
WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT!
Will update benchmark scores soon.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> You could try placing a box fan on the card to rule that out. If you are still getting stuttering you can rule that out. Are you getting any driver crashes? Something somewhere isn't working correctly. I would consider doing a format. Also, did you raise the power limit? The MaxAir BIOS in the first post solved my voltage and clock fluctuations so that might help. Speaking of that, are you getting any fluctuations with voltage or clock speeds while playing? Ive mostly play the Witcher 3, but I did play GTA V for a little while maxed out and it ran very smoothly at 60 FPS. Are you playing with vsync on and the FPS capped at 60? I know I had some stuttering problems in the Witcher 3 without those settings. You can also try enabling Nvidias Adaptive Vsync.


1) max temp I am getting is 68c, I do want the evga aio or any other but not sure which

2) okay I raised the power limit to no avail

3) I am not getting any fluctuations

4) v sync off with 120hz non capped

Basically after all this I just left the geforce experience optimise it for me and still same issue


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Don't say that to loud here, people want to believe that their PSU's only degrade at 1% a year, not the 2.5-5.0% they actually degrade at with moderate usage.
> 
> (2 years of moderate usage = 10% degradation, 1kW PSU is now 900W PSU and so on, 3-4 years of moderate to high load and you could have a 700W PSU....)
> 
> Cap warranty is marketing fluff. Fine prints says "guaranteed not to fail" and nothing about efficiency loss in under the 7-10 year warranty period.


stop the rubbish, you have absolutely no proof of your "theory" which got bebunked earlier. you're not helping. below is an example of actually helping.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I think we have the same problem. Both getting horrible scores in the combined test. What PSU are you running?


looking at your PSU itself it has an unique rail design:


which is caused from being actually two 500 watt PSUs smooshed together. having a multi rail 12 volt system on a PSU can get complicated since the power cpu is using one - making less available to the graphics card.

ie. one 6 pin pci power drawing 75 watts (_which can use more_) w/cpu would be no problem. but having a 8 pin pci power drawing 150 watts along with a hungry cpu would cause a fail. i would usually recommend trying trial and error between the 4 connections to get either (or both) of the two 8 pins off the rail shared w/cpu. but looking at the unique design of the unit and what happens when fully loaded:
Quote:


> But, the Corsair can't quite keep up on the 12V rails, where we can see ripple heading for 70mV on 12V2.


anything over 60mv, though below specs, can be an issue OCing.

i suggest thanking your unit for it's service and finding another (single rail) to meet your needs.









well you do have a single rail design but again, it's actually two PSUs! - if you have other/more questions ask in the PSU sub forum.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just got a driver crash after restarting my PC


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Well Classified has it's work really cut out for it, Asus Strix released today, and comes with similar power phase delivery but also automated manufacturing to top everything else (they claim higher OC potential because of reduced variability in manufacturing, a valid contention).
> 
> Going to have to wait for both reviews before settling on one.
> 
> If I was staying on air it would be the Strix hands down, that cooler is very handsome whereas this Classified looks just like the previous 3 Classifieds.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/asus-geforce-gtx-980-ti-strix-graphics-card-is-now-available.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> I might actually get a pair of these and keep them on air and see how they cope with the massive side panel fan I've installed since the last time I had two power hungry cards in my Air 540 (780 TI SC ACX).
> 
> Those coolers are too pretty to take off and replace with utilitarian Kraken G10 brackets.
> 
> I'm really curious as to how these OC actually.


I was dead set on the MSI Gaming 6G, but I'm definitely waiting for the Strix. I'm put off the G1 for its common coil whine.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Put that G10 back on now that you know it's not the issue and this is what you will see:
> 
> Load temp: 50C at 1500-1550MHz
> Idle Temp: 23-26C (at room temperature, or about 73F)
> 
> Heat pushed out of your case, leading to an avg. 10C reduction on other components.
> 
> You have the right card for it (it has a mid-plate), you have the heat-sinks. I would move forward with the AIO route now that you know the card is ok.
> 
> Just to confirm, you do have a shim right? If so what size? You want 25x25x1.5mm
> 
> TIM goes on both sides of the shim. Radiator fans are set up to push out of the case. You can run said fans off of your GPU header via an adapter and splitter and then control the fans with Afterurner or Precision or just plug them into a fan header on your mobo and put them at like 50%.
> 
> Run 92mm AIO fan at 100% RPM just to be safe (it's quiet anyway), also off mobo fan header or splitter. (if using on a splitter it will go to 100% if it's plugged in after a fan of a different type, meaning, further down along the line away from fan header).
> 
> Or you could just stay with the ACX cooler and avoid the hassle as 70C is still pretty good. If you go SLI youre going to want to reconsider the AIO route though.


the shim is 25x25x1.5 made of copper, its from china so it might just have the color of copper.
Paste i put on both sides used arctic silver 5.

I think im gonna stay away from the kraken for a while, maybe wait for the corsair solution.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi guys this is my result after a 30mins firestike loop @ 4k
Room thems are @ 34C° (93.2F)

This should me rock Stabel an useable fpr 24/7?
Do u agree?

EVGA 980ti SC+ @ EK-FC Titan X/980 Ti - Acetal+Nickel


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> 1) max temp I am getting is 68c, I do want the evga aio or any other but not sure which
> 
> 2) okay I raised the power limit to no avail
> 
> 3) I am not getting any fluctuations
> 
> 4) v sync off with 120hz non capped
> 
> Basically after all this I just left the geforce experience optimise it for me and still same issue


Try turning v-sync on and cap at 60 FPS just to see if it is any smoother. I know you don't want to play like that, but it's worth trying.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I was dead set on the MSI Gaming 6G, but I'm definitely waiting for the Strix. I'm put off the G1 for its common coil whine.


You're only getting a few people raising hell about the G1's coil whine. I've played on 3 separate G1's ... no issue.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> You're only getting a few people raising hell about the G1's coil whine. I've played on 3 separate G1's ... no issue.


I've heard more than a few people with coil whine on G1's. I've even seen review samples with coil whine. My personal G1 970 is very quiet, but my brother bought the same card and said his whined. Because I don't live near a reasonably priced online shop that sells the G1 980ti, if it did whine I'd have to pay a premium to ship it back.


----------



## Mnemo05

No news on my Zotac 980Ti Amp!

Now off to install a G10 + antec 920 combo


----------



## lapino

Just bought a MSI GTX980Ti Gaming G6 as an upgrade for my Asus GTX980 Strix. Great performance jump, but I notice the fans tend to ramp up a bit faster to +80% compared to the Asus. The Asus always was pretty quiet, even under full load. The MSI seems quite a bit louder to me. I tried putting a custom fan profile in the Afterburner software to keep fan speed at 70% max but I wonder if there's a way to enable this via bios. Anyone else noticed the card being a bit louder?


----------



## Luca T

In overclock Which fequency dose IT boost without overvolt? And which with overvolt?


----------



## phaseshift

Validation

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=knscw

980Ti.JPG 97k .JPG file


Firestrike Benchmark on stock: 14568


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> Turns out it was the SATA port on my motherboard..... I went from an average of 34FPS to an average of 45-50 in combined...
> WHO WOULD HAVE THOUGHT!
> Will update benchmark scores soon.


So now gpus usage is at 98%, no more 55-75% low usage? Damn weird.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> stop the rubbish, you have absolutely no proof of your "theory" which got bebunked earlier. you're not helping. below is an example of actually helping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking at your PSU itself it has an unique rail design:
> 
> 
> which is caused from being actually two 500 watt PSUs smooshed together. having a multi rail 12 volt system on a PSU can get complicated since the power cpu is using one - making less available to the graphics card.
> 
> ie. one 6 pin pci power drawing 75 watts (_which can use more_) w/cpu would be no problem. but having a 8 pin pci power drawing 150 watts along with a hungry cpu would cause a fail. i would usually recommend trying trial and error between the 4 connections to get either (or both) of the two 8 pins off the rail shared w/cpu. but looking at the unique design of the unit and what happens when fully loaded:
> 
> anything over 60mv, though below specs, can be an issue OCing.
> 
> i suggest thanking your unit for it's service and finding another (single rail) to meet your needs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well you do have a single rail design but again, it's actually two PSUs! - if you have other/more questions ask in the PSU sub forum.


Thanks for that!

Yeah, i agree, it being 7 y/o does not help either. I can see it clearly when i try to oc the gfx cards and it inata shuts off in 3d (1450 insta vs 1380 working fine for hours).

Something with 100-110 amps on 12v should be quite capable for two of these oced + cpu oced at highish volts? I was looking at the evga supernova 1200 p2 and 1300 g3? models. Johnnyguru had no negatives on the 1300, solid as a rock and cool in the hotbox.

Any idea why i get low gpus usage without using antialiasing? Its bugging me the most right now.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> Yeah, i agree, it being 7 y/o does not help either. I can see it clearly when i try to oc the gfx cards and it inata shuts off in 3d (1450 insta vs 1380 working fine for hours).
> 
> Something with 100-110 amps on 12v should be quite capable for two of these oced + cpu oced at highish volts? I was looking at the evga supernova 1200 p2 and 1300 g3? models. Johnnyguru had no negatives on the 1300, solid as a rock and cool in the hotbox.
> 
> Any idea why i get low gpus usage without using antialiasing? Its bugging me the most right now.


If you are using vsync or have the FPS locked at 60 the GPU is only going to use enough power to provide you with those limitations you have set.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Something with 100-110 amps on 12v should be quite capable for two of these oced + cpu oced at highish volts? I was looking at the evga supernova 1200 p2 and 1300 g3? models. Johnnyguru had no negatives on the 1300, solid as a rock and cool in the hotbox.


EVGA 1300 G2 is on sale at Newegg, $154.99 AMIR.


----------



## skkane

I wish









I have to pay ~300$ here.


----------



## tekathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> So now gpus usage is at 98%, no more 55-75% low usage? Damn weird.


After the fix
These are my results.






I am pretty happy now Was not expecting to break 26k


----------



## barsh90

asus strix is up for preorder for $740 at amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/Asus-Video-Graphics-Cards-STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING/dp/B010XDJ36K/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1436028887&sr=8-4&keywords=asus+strix+980+ti


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> EVGA 1300 G2 is on sale at Newegg, $154.99 AMIR.











I've had this psu for 2 years now it is made very well


----------



## stratoside

anyone have news on windows 10 update?
windows 10 app still tells me that my pc isn't compatible because of 980ti


----------



## Exilon

No coil whine here on my MSI.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratoside*
> 
> anyone have news on windows 10 update?
> windows 10 app still tells me that my pc isn't compatible because of 980ti


Zotac?


----------



## i7monkey

Never realized how awesome frame capping is. It's lowered my temps by ~5-7C and my card's much quieter too









I have a 60Hz monitor btw.


----------



## stratoside

i have asus reference, i don't understand why brand would even matter


----------



## Mnemo05

damn these vrams are toasty.. just installed a g10 + antec 920 on my card.. installed some alu heatsink on the vrams as well, after running valley, the vrams feels very hot..


----------



## Lord of meat

did anyone try to add a dedicated physx card to the 980ti? is there any benefit?
i have a 680 laying around.


----------



## tekathan

My new personal record











5930k OC to 4.56
two 980ti reference cards running at 1518mhz
16Gigs of ram 2400 OC 2666

Cards are Reference with a custom EVGA AIO kits
The Asic on card one is 63% and the other it's 73%
They do not go over 50c


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mnemo05*
> 
> damn these vrams are toasty.. just installed a g10 + antec 920 on my card.. installed some alu heatsink on the vrams as well, after running valley, the vrams feels very hot..


They get even toastier when blasted with hot air from the air cooler. I wouldn't worry about it unless you instantly get burns when touching the heatsink











Alternatively, buy an IR thermometer from Amazon for $15.

What's your ambient/idle/load? I'm getting 26/30/52 with a X61. Liquid temperature is 45C, so I think I some better 140mm fans will help me...

Anyone know of good 140mm fans for radiators?


----------



## Mnemo05

Ambient : 22c

Idle : 29c

Load Max Temp : 54c

I am running on 1450mhz/7600mhz, I guess the thick rad of the 920 helps a lot, was getting 75c when I had the orig Zotac AMP cooler installed

I might grab an Antec Spot cool for the VRAMS, was not expecting it to be that hot though so I was very surprised


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> did anyone try to add a dedicated physx card to the 980ti? is there any benefit?
> i have a 680 laying around.


though i don't have a 980ti . .yet, short answer, yes.

though depends on the games you play, even w/physx. metro 2033 didn't seem to use my physx card much ~15% but borderlands 2 seemed to love it topping 30%. i've read a lot of folks seeing really nice boosts playing the batman series. but you won't see much of a power increase w/the low usage. so try it and find out for you if installing the 680 isn't a PITA.


----------



## stephen427

I keep getting driver crashes on 353.30 drivers on desktop :s. Ive reinstalled drivers and didnt work so well. even at stock settings! What do you guys think.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mnemo05*
> 
> Ambient : 22c
> 
> Idle : 29c
> 
> Load Max Temp : 54c
> 
> I am running on 1450mhz/7600mhz, I guess the thick rad of the 920 helps a lot, was getting 75c when I had the orig Zotac AMP cooler installed


Oh wow, that 920 is like my X61 folded in half to fit a 140mm spot.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> though i don't have a 980ti . .yet, short answer, yes.
> 
> though depends on the games you play, even w/physx. metro 2033 didn't seem to use my physx card much ~15% but borderlands 2 seemed to love it topping 30%. i've read a lot of folks seeing really nice boosts playing the batman series. but you won't see much of a power increase w/the low usage. so try it and find out for you if installing the 680 isn't a PITA.


Will do once i get back.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> EVGA 1300 G2 is on sale at Newegg, $154.99 AMIR.


Nice price, I bought my 1000w p2 for 190 on amazon


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stratoside*
> 
> anyone have news on windows 10 update?
> windows 10 app still tells me that my pc isn't compatible because of 980ti


It doesn't.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> I keep getting driver crashes on 353.30 drivers on desktop :s. Ive reinstalled drivers and didnt work so well. even at stock settings! What do you guys think.


CPU overclock? If so, have you tried to put it back to stock speeds and tested it then? Have you tried uninstalling the drivers using DDU?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> did anyone try to add a dedicated physx card to the 980ti? is there any benefit?
> i have a 680 laying around.


I got rid of my 750 Ti which I had used for a physx card when switching to SLI Ti's. I found that in most situations it was slowing them down some except for the Batman series (theres no saving AK yet). Especially on Z97 where lanes switch from 8x/8x when having that 3rd slot used. It may be different with a single TI and a 680 though. Can't say its worth it. More than anything I liked powering my secondary monitors off the 750 instead of my main cards.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tekathan*
> 
> After the fix
> These are my results.
> 
> I am pretty happy now Was not expecting to break 26k


Wow... that's crazy. Will definately be messing with the sata ports tonight. Remember pulling hard while routing.


----------



## nonnac7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Oh wow, that 920 is like my X61 folded in half to fit a 140mm spot.


So, basically an X41? or are you referring to the depth of it?


----------



## wholeeo

Can anyone with an EVGA hydrocopper upload their bios either here or to the TPU database via GPUZ.

Thanks


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> CPU overclock? If so, have you tried to put it back to stock speeds and tested it then? Have you tried uninstalling the drivers using DDU?


CPU is at stock. Theres something weird going on with my mobo thats all I know. The temps read wrong at -100C and 140C min/high values and my bios resets all time I cant even keep an OC for my cpu.

And yeah ive tried different drivers, stock speeds, uninstall through DDU. Its really weird it was stable as hell not to long ago.


----------



## SuprUsrStan

Any 980Ti Classified owners able to dump the bios for us to try out? Perhaps update to the OP?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Syan48306*
> 
> Any 980Ti Classified owners able to dump the bios for us to try out? Perhaps update to the OP?


Let us have that hydrocopper bios


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I've had mine for 8 years. Guess i'd better save money for a new one soon.
> 
> Any idea why that in firestrike, the last test (combined), gpu usage is only at 55-60% for each card? Is that normal? Getting very low fps in that last test, in the 1st two tests gpu utilization was at 98%. Doesn't seem right.
> 
> I have the high performance setting in nvidia ctrl panel also.
> 
> Very low ultra score, gpu max boost at 1380. Anything higher artifacts. Still i should score higher no? Think this psu is causing all of this somehow.


Yes I have an explanation, youre probably CPU bottlenecked in the "combined" test. Yes, your 4.4GHz 4770k is NOW THE BOTTLENECK. Your cards WANT to run faster, but because this is a COMBINED test the FPS is limited by your CPU. So they only run at 55%, because that's all the CPU can push them at.

Now if you had a 5960k @ 4.7GHz I GUARANTEE you that GPU usage would go from like 55% to 75%+ in "Combined".


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mnemo05*
> 
> finally got mine today after uaing hd4600 for 5 days since I sold my 980 last tuesday..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> look at those curves!!


Very exciting! Let us know how well the Zotac overclocks.

I'm looking forward to picking one up next Friday when I get paid, hopefully the dust will settle between Strix and Classified by then (review wise).

My issues thus far with all non-reference.

Strix:

No VRAM cooling mid-plate. Unlike the G1 Gigabyte, the Strix cooler isn't making contact with the memory, on the VRM. If I go SLI and jettison the included coolers for AIO's there will be no cooling on VRM and memory.

Classified:

Cut and paste PCB design (it looks IDENTICAL to 780 Ti), many early adopters finding that unless temps are under 50C (possible with Kraken G10's which I intend to use) Maxwell is virtually unresponsive to increased voltage on air.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/16860#post_24126463

G1 Gaming:

Same issue with the AIO route as the Strix.

Considering that SLI is a foregone conclusion I might ultimately end up settling on the Classified, in an attempt to see if the Kraken G10's can keep it cool enough for voltage to be of any benefit. I'm waiting for more feedback from the early adopter crowd on this one.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exothermic1982*
> 
> Flashed to the Sheyster 1.281 bios, max clock went from 1460/4000 to 1507/3903. My cooling is the stock heatsink on the VRM and ram and a h75 on the GPU. I'm wondering if it's ok to run the card 24/7 like this considering the VRM isn't watercooled as well. There doesn't seem to be any way for me to monitor the VRM, when I touch my backplate during benchmarks it is hot to the touch. I have a case fan blowing directly onto the card.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Uhmm, correct me if I'm wrong but youre running a 120mm fan on a 360mm rad, pulling heat directly onto your GPU?

That's not good.

Even if I'm mistaken and that fan is pulling air away from your GPU (which I don't think it is) you now have a low pressure area around your GPU's intake, which is trying to bring air into the cooler. Get that fan out of there dude.

And no, modified vbios are not for reference coolers, especially those that deliver more voltage and current. I mean, with the default vbios at 1.2GHz reference is hitting 85C on the core (who knows what kind of temps on the VRM) as it is? Do you have a death wish or do you just want to see how quickly you can blow $700? Put that vbios back to factory or get a water-block.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yes I have an explanation, youre probably CPU bottlenecked in the "combined" test. Yes, your 4.4GHz 4770k is NOW THE BOTTLENECK. Your cards WANT to run faster, but because this is a COMBINED test the FPS is limited by your CPU. So they only run at 55%, because that's all the CPU can push them at.
> 
> Now if you had a 5960k @ 4.7GHz I GUARANTEE you that GPU usage would go from like 55% to 75%+ in "Combined".


I find that strange because I'm running a 3770k @ 4.6Ghz and get 99% GPU usage through the whole benchmark and that includes the combined test.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hi I am using the latest drivers from nvidia
> 
> I did not format though but used DDU uninstaller
> 
> Could it be heat?
> 
> It's running stock 1325 core clock is the highest I have seen it stock
> 
> Max temp about 69c


It's not heat. Any kind of throttling doesn't begin to happen until 85C, assuming youve unlinked Power and Temp Target. And even then, stuttering is only a bi-product of frame-rate when frames get down into the sub 40's. If youre getting stuttering at higher frame-rates (possible, I get SLI related stuttering at 90 FPS in Dragon Age: Inquisition, hence the final rationale for replacing 780 Ti SLI with a single 980 Ti).

What game is it? Some games run like crap.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I find that strange because I'm running a 3770k @ 4.6Ghz and get 99% GPU usage through the whole benchmark and that includes the combined test.


Yeah, with a single 980 Ti? This guy is running 980 Ti SLI, he / she is no longer GPU necked, as I said, unbelievable at is it is his / her 4770k at 4.4GHz is now the bottleneck.

Hell, I'll take this further and say that with 980 Ti SLI even a 5960k at 4.7GHz is now the bottleneck.

I don't think people truly comprehend how insanely powerful 980 Ti SLI is, we're talking 4x 780 Ti SLI power but with 2x SLI scaling.

I'm already seeing 980 Ti SLI Firestrike GPU scores of 40k. Contrast that to a single GTX 980 or 780 Ti's score of 12-13k GPU, both equally considered fast cards only a year ago.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah, with a single 980 Ti? This guy is running 980 Ti SLI, he / she is no longer GPU necked, as I said, unbelievable at is it is his / her 4770k at 4.4GHz is now the bottleneck.
> 
> Hell, I'll take this further and say that with 980 Ti SLI even a 5960k at 4.7GHz is now the bottleneck.
> 
> I don't think people truly comprehend how insanely powerful 980 Ti SLI is, we're talking 4x 780 Ti SLI power but with 2x SLI scaling.
> 
> I'm already seeing 980 Ti SLI Firestrike GPU scores of 40k. Contrast that to a single GTX 980 or 780 Ti's score of 12-13k GPU, both equally considered fast cards only a year ago.


Ahh I missed that. These cards are insanely powerful. I'm almost at a 22k GPU score in Fire Strike. Someone on Guru3d is getting 23k GPU score in Fire Strike. My CPU is the only thing keeping me at a 16,775 overall score which is still very good. This card blows me away every single day especially coming from crossfire 7950's that were at 1200/1700. I'm very impressed with my first Nvidia card.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> If I were sticking with air I'd have def gone with the classifieds. I'll probably switch over to them once water blocks are out in the wild for them. While their full overclock potential isn't guaranteed they just seem so much more fun to play with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out the box they should perform better than the other models. Reference under water vs Classified on air is a toss up. With water you can run your max clocks 24/7 while on air you may not be able to do so due to heat & noise.
> 
> To be honest going water on these reference cards hasn't significantly boosted my max clocks vs air @ 100% with a box fan blowing into them. But who wants to run that 24/7.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also plan on moving over to pascal once the big die non Titan version comes out unless AMD comes up with something that's better.
> 
> On another note I'm having issues with performance, I can't seem to match my previous reference Gigabyte card scores which were on air on lower clocks vs these new cards which have higher clocks, on water, no throttling, etc. I'm thinking Windows updates may be screwing with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: I just read that the Classifieds may be voltage locked. I'd personally stay away from them until that isn't the case.


You don't need to wait for water-blocks, especially if you already have one or two Kraken G10's and AIO's on hand ready to go:






That's what I'm doing, unless more negative Classified reports continue to surface:






Right now it's not looking good, both with the revelations that GM200 doesn't clock higher with additional voltage unless temps are 50C or under, to the copy and paste PCB design. I'm eagerly waiting for Classified reviews from Guru3d et al before settling on one.

If the Classified is a dud it's going to be MSI Gaming as I need a MOSFET cooling mid-plate for my G10's. But right now I'm still mostly settled on the Classified.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah, with a single 980 Ti? This guy is running 980 Ti SLI, he / she is no longer GPU necked, as I said, unbelievable at is it is his / her 4770k at 4.4GHz is now the bottleneck.
> 
> Hell, I'll take this further and say that with 980 Ti SLI even a 5960k at 4.7GHz is now the bottleneck.
> 
> I don't think people truly comprehend how insanely powerful 980 Ti SLI is, we're talking 4x 780 Ti SLI power but with 2x SLI scaling.
> 
> I'm already seeing 980 Ti SLI Firestrike GPU scores of 40k. Contrast that to a single GTX 980 or 780 Ti's score of 12-13k GPU, both equally considered fast cards only a year ago.


Thanks for clarifying.

So that's why when i'm not using any antialiasing set gpu usage goes down to the 50's. CPU can't keep up with them. Turns a whole lot smoother when i turn on 4x AA even though fps's drop by 30 or so.

I was asking guys on youtube running diff games on sli showing always 98% gpu usage. But they all have x99/58xx cpu's overclocked to same speeds or higher then what I'm running.

Hope skylake comes soon so I have something to upgrade to. Throwing more $$ into a x99 setup at this point makes no sense.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nonnac7*
> 
> So, basically an X41? or are you referring to the depth of it?


The depth. It looks to be almost twice the depth of a X41.

My AIO cooling is behaving strange. Between 1500 RPM and 2000 RPM, I get no decrease in liquid or GPU temperatures. I can feel more air being pushed out, but it feels cooler so that means less heat is being transferred.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> EVGA 1300 G2 is on sale at Newegg, $154.99 AMIR.


Thanks for pointing this out! I'm in the market for a new PSU as I intend to go 980 Ti SLI and I don't believe my existing RM850 is up to snuff, especially if I go with Classifieds which typically pull down another 25W+ over reference. Although I am getting by with this PSU with 780 Ti SLI overclocked without any issues and 780 Ti and 980 Ti both have identical TDP.

I hear the 1300 G2 isn't exactly quiet with some reviewers on Newegg recommending the 1200 G2 instead, which they say is a lot quieter.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out! I'm in the market for a new PSU as I intend to go 980 Ti SLI and I don't believe my existing RM850 is up to snuff, especially if I go with Classifieds which typically pull down another 25W+ over reference. Although I am getting by with this PSU with 780 Ti SLI overclocked without any issues and 780 Ti and 980 Ti both have identical TDP.
> 
> I hear the 1300 G2 isn't exactly quiet with some reviewers on Newegg recommending the 1200 G2 instead, which they say is a lot quieter.


That is crazy. I have the 1300 G2 and I have never heard it.. and I'm a water cooler. I can hear my low speed radiator fans, but have never heard the PSU make a single noise. It's really a great product. I've had it for two years now without a single issue.

EDIT: and the fan is spinning. I had to check!


----------



## TheGovernment

Anyone willing to throw up their Classy Bios for us to try out?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> It's not heat. Any kind of throttling doesn't begin to happen until 85C, assuming youve unlinked Power and Temp Target. And even then, stuttering is only a bi-product of frame-rate when frames get down into the sub 40's. If youre getting stuttering at higher frame-rates (possible, I get SLI related stuttering at 90 FPS in Dragon Age: Inquisition, hence the final rationale for replacing 780 Ti SLI with a single 980 Ti).
> 
> What game is it? Some games run like crap.


Thanks mate

Battlefield 4 - Runs Great

GTA V - Stutters crazy

Arkham Knight Stutters


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi I just ordered ACX2.0 for TITAN X

But it is for my 980 ti, it should fit right?

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/evga-acx-20plus-cooler-for-geforce-gtx-titan-x-graphics-cards

How do i fit it too please?


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

.


----------



## wholeeo

Someone posted it in the Classy thread.

980TiClassyBios.zip 304k .zip file


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks mate
> 
> Battlefield 4 - Runs Great
> 
> GTA V - Stutters crazy
> 
> Arkham Knight Stutters


Have you tried enabling "Adaptive Vsync" in Nvidia control panel?

Do it by the game, not in general.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Hi I just ordered ACX2.0 for TITAN X
> 
> But it is for my 980 ti, it should fit right?
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/evga-acx-20plus-cooler-for-geforce-gtx-titan-x-graphics-cards
> 
> How do i fit it too please?


I just compared the picture from the website to my ACX 2.0 cooler I took off my EVGA 980 Ti and it is exactly the same. It will fit. What do you mean by "how do I fit it"? What exact card are you putting it on? If you are putting it on a 980 Ti with reference blower you just unscrew the 4 screws around the GPU core, take the cooler off, replace the thermal paste on the core, put the new cooler on, and then put in the 4 screws you took out. The cooler is only attacked by 4 screws.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I have the reference design blower, but on evga website it showed i had to remove 16 screws


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I have the reference design blower, but on evga website it showed i had to remove 16 screws


The 16 screws would be if you had to remove that black metal bracket that lays over the memory on the card and most of the PCB to keep it stiff. You **shouldn't** have to do that because both coolers fit on reference cards and I believe the only thing that is different is the coolers themselves. They don't actually touch that bracket, they float a little above it. You should be fine undoing JUST the 4 screws are the GPU core, taking the old cooler off, and then installing the new cooler using those same 4 screws.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What monitor are you using? Reason for asking is that I'm using one with a high refresh rate (ASUS ROG Swift, 144Hz) and I had to go in to the Nvidia Control Panel, uner "Resolution" and set the refresh rate to 120Hz because it was doing 144Hz on the desktop with no programs or games running and that was sufficient enough to induce enough load on my primary that it was "idling" at like 800+MHz instead of the usual 324MHz lol! Idle temps were 5C over secondary.


I'm using a QNIX 2710 so it's a Korean 1440p monitor which I OC'ed. Right now I'm also debating my fan configuration. I have an H105 at the front doing push pull with the air direction going inside the case. Maybe I should direct the flow outside. I have 2 120mm exhasuts at the top. I have a Corsair Air 240 Case.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I'm using a QNIX 2710 so it's a Korean 1440p monitor which I OC'ed. Right now I'm also debating my fan configuration. I have an H105 at the front doing push pull with the air direction going inside the case. Maybe I should direct the flow outside. I have 2 120mm exhasuts at the top. I have a Corsair Air 240 Case.


I say just rip open the side of the case and place a nice big box fan pouring cold air onto the GPU









But, hey, that's why I'm a function over form type of guy. I like my PC ice cold. That's why I got a test bench and put everything under water











But seriously, I think if you pointed the air direction going outside you would create a negative pressure around the GPU, but as you have it you are having hot air coming from the radiator go onto the GPU. So here we are... back to my first plan.. BOX FAN!


----------



## Dry Bonez

this will sound dumb, but can you put a WB on a g1 980ti?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> this will sound dumb, but can you put a WB on a g1 980ti?


Not yet because it's not a reference card. EK will probably make blocks for the non-reference cards sometime... and no, that's wasn't a stupid question.

You could cool it with something like a NZXT kraken and just put heatsinks on the memory, but I'm personally not a big fan of it because it doesn't cool the memory like a full cover water block would. I know others don't share this opinion though and I do understand that it is an easier solution than buying everything needed for water cooling.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I'm using a QNIX 2710 so it's a Korean 1440p monitor which I OC'ed. Right now I'm also debating my fan configuration. I have an H105 at the front doing push pull with the air direction going inside the case. Maybe I should direct the flow outside. I have 2 120mm exhasuts at the top. I have a Corsair Air 240 Case.


Turn ceiling fans (rear fan too) from exhaust to intake and turn the rad fans from pulling into the case to pushing outside of the case.

You get extra dumb points if you have your radiator fans pulling heat right in onto your GPU like the last guy.

No offense.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I say just rip open the side of the case and place a nice big box fan pouring cold air onto the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, hey, that's why I'm a function over form type of guy. I like my PC ice cold. That's why I got a test bench and put everything under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think if you pointed the air direction going outside you would create a negative pressure around the GPU, but as you have it you are having hot air coming from the radiator go onto the GPU. So here we are... back to my first plan.. BOX FAN!


LOL.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Not yet because it's not a reference card. EK will probably make blocks for the non-reference cards sometime... and no, that's wasn't a stupid question.
> 
> You could cool it with something like a NZXT kraken and just put heatsinks on the memory, but I'm personally not a big fan of it because it doesn't cool the memory like a full cover water block would. I know others don't share this opinion though and I do understand that it is an easier solution than buying everything needed for water cooling.


Kraken G10 here, I actually don't recommend the G10 on the G1 Gaming as cooling the memory and VRM is iffy.

I recommend Kraken AIO route only if said card has a VRM / MOSFET / Memory cooling midplate like this:






So far the following cards are good to go for G10:

ACX 2.0
Classified
MSI Gaming

Not recommended:

Reference
Gigaybte G1 Gaming
Strix


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Turn ceiling fans (rear fan too) from exhaust to intake and turn the rad fans from pulling into the case to pushing outside of the case.
> 
> You get extra dumb points if you have your radiator fans pulling heat right in onto your GPU like the last guy.
> 
> No offense.
> LOL.


Hey! There will be no handing out of dumb points tonight! I counter your dumb points with these smart points!


----------



## steadly2004

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I'm using a QNIX 2710 so it's a Korean 1440p monitor which I OC'ed. Right now I'm also debating my fan configuration. I have an H105 at the front doing push pull with the air direction going inside the case. Maybe I should direct the flow outside. I have 2 120mm exhasuts at the top. I have a Corsair Air 240 Case.
> 
> 
> 
> Turn ceiling fans (rear fan too) from exhaust to intake and turn the rad fans from pulling into the case to pushing outside of the case.
> 
> You get extra dumb points if you have your radiator fans pulling heat right in onto your GPU like the last guy.
> 
> No offense.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I say just rip open the side of the case and place a nice big box fan pouring cold air onto the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But, hey, that's why I'm a function over form type of guy. I like my PC ice cold. That's why I got a test bench and put everything under water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously, I think if you pointed the air direction going outside you would create a negative pressure around the GPU, but as you have it you are having hot air coming from the radiator go onto the GPU. So here we are... back to my first plan.. BOX FAN!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL.
Click to expand...

That will heat up the CPU and limit it's overclock with hot air flowing over the radiator that's supposed to be cooling your CPU. So you'll have to choose between a cooler CPU or GPU.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Kraken G10 here, I actually don't recommend the G10 on the G1 Gaming as cooling the memory and VRM is iffy.
> 
> I recommend Kraken AIO route only if said card has a VRM / MOSFET / Memory cooling midplate like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far the following cards are good to go for G10:
> 
> ACX 2.0
> Classified
> MSI Gaming
> 
> Not recommended:
> 
> Reference
> Gigaybte G1 Gaming
> Strix


ACX and Classified both have protrusions around the GPU that block AIO cold plates from contacting the die. MSI Gaming is the only one where no shim or modification is required.



Compare against MSI:


----------



## Mnemo05

if you are using evga, you will have to use a shim if you plan using a g10 with it

the midplate is taller than the gpu die

I will source a beefier heatsinks for my vrams(currently using individual alu on them) and maybe an antec spotcool to improve airflow on them


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I'm using a QNIX 2710 so it's a Korean 1440p monitor which I OC'ed. Right now I'm also debating my fan configuration. I have an H105 at the front doing push pull with the air direction going inside the case. Maybe I should direct the flow outside. I have 2 120mm exhasuts at the top. I have a Corsair Air 240 Case.


You have no issues running a 980ti with that monitor? i have 3x of them and will get mine tuesday! let me know what setup you have on your monitor.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Not yet because it's not a reference card. EK will probably make blocks for the non-reference cards sometime... and no, that's wasn't a stupid question.
> 
> You could cool it with something like a NZXT kraken and just put heatsinks on the memory, but I'm personally not a big fan of it because it doesn't cool the memory like a full cover water block would. I know others don't share this opinion though and I do understand that it is an easier solution than buying everything needed for water cooling.


So what can i do with this card(G1 gigabyte i get tuesday) using a swiftech h220x?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Turn ceiling fans (rear fan too) from exhaust to intake and turn the rad fans from pulling into the case to pushing outside of the case.
> 
> You get extra dumb points if you have your radiator fans pulling heat right in onto your GPU like the last guy.
> 
> No offense.
> LOL.


Can you give me advice too? i have a storm stryker case with 2 front intake fans and rear exhaust and on top have my swiftech h220x with both fans in intake...what you think about that?


----------



## jdstock76

I'm running the Qnix 1440p with the G1..... Flawlessly!


----------



## MerkageTurk

I cannot find the EVGA hybrid aio cooler anywhere in the UK


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> You have no issues running a 980ti with that monitor? i have 3x of them and will get mine tuesday! let me know what setup you have on your monitor.
> So what can i do with this card(G1 gigabyte i get tuesday) using a swiftech h220x?
> Can you give me advice too? i have a storm stryker case with 2 front intake fans and rear exhaust and on top have my swiftech h220x with both fans in intake...what you think about that?


If youre not being funny I think that you might be ok with that as the hot air being pulled in from the ceiling mounted rad will be rapidly evacuated by the vector of air created from front to rear; it won't make it down to your GPU etc. Personally I would run that ceiling rad as exhaust and set the rest of the fans as intake.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Hey! There will be no handing out of dumb points tonight! I counter your dumb points with these smart points!












Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steadly2004*
> 
> That will heat up the CPU and limit it's overclock with hot air flowing over the radiator that's supposed to be cooling your CPU. So you'll have to choose between a cooler CPU or GPU.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


Not necessarily, I made this recommendation under the impression that OP was using a reference card, which would exhaust the heat out of the rear. If using non-reference, what I would do is run CPU AIO in ceiling with fans set up to pull heat down into the case (and right out the rear), with front case fans as intake and rear fan as exhaust so that ample cold air is delivered to GPU and then hot GPU exhaust along with CPU rad exhaust is evacuated out the rear.

I would not run CPU rad vertically in front of case exhausting directly onto GPU based on the principle that "heat rises and therefore you have to keep the ceiling fans as exhaust."

(heat itself does rise, but airflow is a different matter altogether)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> ACX and Classified both have protrusions around the GPU that block AIO cold plates from contacting the die. MSI Gaming is the only one where no shim or modification is required.
> 
> 
> 
> Compare against MSI:


As Nemo points out, you have to use a copper shim as explained in the 780 Ti Classified video I posted. Also, I'm using this kit on ACX cards currently with the shims.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mnemo05*
> 
> if you are using evga, you will have to use a shim if you plan using a g10 with it
> 
> the midplate is taller than the gpu die
> 
> I will source a beefier heatsinks for my vrams(currently using individual alu on them) and maybe an antec spotcool to improve airflow on them


Actually the MSI Gaming is looking more and more attractive. I would get better thermals with no shim at all (the shim creates thermal resistance).


----------



## vulcan78

Reading the above only reinforces my recommendation to replace non-reference coolers with an AIO where all of the heat is pushed out of the case and there is no worry about sacrificing one component for another:

Here's my set-up, (rear fan has since been turned around, side-panel, ceiling and rear all pulling into the case with the three AIO's in the front pushing out):






In the next month or so I will replace both cards with 980 Ti Classified and the PSU with either an EVGA 1200 P2 or 1300 P2. The configuration will remain the same as the G10 brackets and AIO's are forward compatible.

Looking forward to some killer performance as everything will be in order: CPU, thermals, PSU etc. Will likely break 40k GPU Firestrike if I can get both cards near or above 1.6GHz (which should be possible with load temps of 50C).


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I'm running the Qnix 1440p with the G1..... Flawlessly!


I have the gtx 580 right now til tuesday.....do i need to uninstall anything or prep up before? or do i just install and reay to go?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> I have the gtx 580 right now til tuesday.....do i need to uninstall anything or prep up before? or do i just install and reay to go?


Dude, talk about an upgrade. Most of us here are coming from 780, 780 Ti or 980. I don't know how the hell youve managed to make it this long with a 580 lol.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> this will sound dumb, but can you put a WB on a g1 980ti?


Not yet. EK is working on them now. Should be end of summer me thinks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> I have the gtx 580 right now til tuesday.....do i need to uninstall anything or prep up before? or do i just install and reay to go?


I would uninstall drivers before installation then reinstall. Don't use the newest driver though. Use 353.06. The release driver for the 980ti. Seems to be the best one. I tried the 353.30 and had nothing but issues. AS far as the monitor goes .... I'm a nub. I think there's a driver to install but I didn't install it. I just cranked it up to 96hz and shes purring like a new Z28.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Finally broke a 22k graphics score in Fire Strike.







I was running the MaxAir Bios at 1.25v and didn't think that the 1.28v water cooling BIOS would help, but it did! Finally Fire Strike is letting me crank up my clock speeds anymore. This score is with 1558/4104 clock speeds and the reported voltage is 1.274v. Temps didn't change much though my room is a little cooler than usual so the GPU isn't going above 40C. The highest temp I've seen during the day is 43C. Gotta love water!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7627063

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> I have the gtx 580 right now til tuesday.....do i need to uninstall anything or prep up before? or do i just install and reay to go?


Yeah I would download DDU and uninstall the Nvidia drivers. I prepared for my 980 Ti by doing an entire system format because I'm OCD like that


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Dude, talk about an upgrade. Most of us here are coming from 780, 780 Ti or 980. I don't know how the hell youve managed to make it this long with a 580 lol.


LMAO! heck yea, tell me about it. But i will be honest, although they were tempting and sounded good, i didnt think it was worth it to upgrade those times. Like i said, it wwas tempting but ive managed since 2011 and i cannot wait to install my GTX 980ti on tuesday.This 580 gets soooooo hott its ridiculous.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Not yet. EK is working on them now. Should be end of summer me thinks.
> I would uninstall drivers before installation then reinstall. Don't use the newest driver though. Use 353.06. The release driver for the 980ti. Seems to be the best one. I tried the 353.30 and had nothing but issues. AS far as the monitor goes .... I'm a nub. I think there's a driver to install but I didn't install it. I just cranked it up to 96hz and shes purring like a new Z28.


AWESOME! you cant go higher than 96 though? just curious...... what kind of issues are you encountering? I will download the one you recommend then.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I would uninstall drivers before installation then reinstall. Don't use the newest driver though. Use 353.06. The release driver for the 980ti. Seems to be the best one. I tried the 353.30 and had nothing but issues.


Just to add another side to this, I have not have a single issue with 353.30. Not one crash that wasn't stability related.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Finally broke a 22k graphics score in Fire Strike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was running the MaxAir Bios at 1.25v and didn't think that the 1.28v water cooling BIOS would help, but it did! Finally Fire Strike is letting me crank up my clock speeds anymore. This score is with 1558/4104 clock speeds and the reported voltage is 1.274v. Temps didn't change much though my room is a little cooler than usual so the GPU isn't going above 40C. The highest temp I've seen during the day is 43C. Gotta love water!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7627063
> Yeah I would download DDU and uninstall the Nvidia drivers. I prepared for my 980 Ti by doing an entire system format because I'm OCD like that


Well dang, talka bout OCD,lol. Tempting tho


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Well dang, talka bout OCD,lol. Tempting tho


Haha yea will I like to do one at least once a year and I was a little over due so I figured what better time. I was switching from crossfire 7950s to this 980 Ti so I really wanted to be sure there were no AMD drivers left over to conflict with anything.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> LMAO! heck yea, tell me about it. But i will be honest, although they were tempting and sounded good, i didnt think it was worth it to upgrade those times. Like i said, it wwas tempting but ive managed since 2011 and i cannot wait to install my GTX 980ti on tuesday.This 580 gets soooooo hott its ridiculous.
> *AWESOME! you cant go higher than 96 though? just curious...... what kind of issues are you encountering? I will download the one you recommend then.*


I probably could go higher but like I said I'm a nub at the Qnix so far..... as I literally just got it. Pretty BA monitor though coming from the ASUS VG248. Most games I play now are right around the 90fps on 1440p anyway so I don't feel the need to go higher.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Just to add another side to this, I have not have a single issue with 353.30. Not one crash that wasn't stability related.


Agreed. There are those that are running the newest driver great. Definitely take all opinions in stride. I offer my experiences as they are and do not represent the whole.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Well dang, talka bout OCD,lol. Tempting tho


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> If youre not being funny I think that you might be ok with that as the hot air being pulled in from the ceiling mounted rad will be rapidly evacuated by the vector of air created from front to rear; it won't make it down to your GPU etc. Personally I would run that ceiling rad as exhaust and set the rest of the fans as intake.


I wasnt being funny, im being serious. I would like suggestions on my air config. So long story short,i only have 1 exhaust which is the rear fan and the rear fan is 140mm Aerocool DS 140mm. My fron intake fans are Aerocool 2x 120mm. and the top of my rad are also intake.... I can mount one at the bottom of my case near psu but idk how to set it up as. Configuring fans isnt as easy as people make it seem.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Turn ceiling fans (rear fan too) from exhaust to intake and turn the rad fans from pulling into the case to pushing outside of the case.
> 
> You get extra dumb points if you have your radiator fans pulling heat right in onto your GPU like the last guy.
> 
> No offense.
> LOL.


Well I tried making the exhausts into intake, that actually brought my temperatures up. I am going to switch directions on the radiator now. I was mainly going off this schematic when I initially set up my rig.


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> You have no issues running a 980ti with that monitor? i have 3x of them and will get mine tuesday! let me know what setup you have on your monitor.
> So what can i do with this card(G1 gigabyte i get tuesday) using a swiftech h220x?
> Can you give me advice too? i have a storm stryker case with 2 front intake fans and rear exhaust and on top have my swiftech h220x with both fans in intake...what you think about that?


I run this along with a generic 1080p monitor and I have had no issues, other than the fact that the GPU is just a little warmer than I'd like it to be.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Well I tried making the exhausts into intake, that actually brought my temperatures up. I am going to switch directions on the radiator now. I was mainly going off this schematic when I initially set up my rig.


Really? Just to recap:

Top: CPU Rad as exhaust?
Front: Fans set up as intake?
GPU('s): Non-reference
Rear: Exhaust

See my last post, if your card has a mid-plate I would pick up a Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 and all rads as exhaust pushing out of the case. You'll probably pick up another 100MHz with a load temp of 50C to top everything off (1550MHz like the last guy at 45C)

To give you and idea of the effectiveness of this approach, as I state in the video, I'm cooling a hexa-core Ivy-E monster (16.7k CPU Firestrike) 4930k at 4.5GHz with 1.375V with only a 120mm Corsair H60 (peak temps of 75C Prime95, small FFT's). I know it's unbelievable, as we're talking a 165W TDP CPU here but I'm doing it. Airflow is everything.

Edit: Oh yeah I see what youre saying, you originally had top mounted rad as intake (down into case and out the rear) and took my advice and reversed it to exhaust. No I have to take back what I said, youre going to get far better performance with that ceiling mounted rad as intake into the case and out the rear with a non-reference card as the interior of that case is going to be far far too hot to cool ceiling mounted rad adequately.

What kind of difference did you see, 10-15C?

Double Edit:

If you can't get your hands on EVGA's Hybrid Kit you can alternatively buy their ACX 2.0 cooler which comes with the mid-plate required for the AIO route...assuming youre running a reference PCB.

If you have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming or Strix this isn't a viable option unfortunately. G1 Gaming is still best card for single card system, and water-blocks should be on the way.


----------



## jim2point0

I'm somewhat dumb when it comes to overclocking (or so I always feel that way when I visit this forum). But I'm just wondering if there's a way I can squeeze more power out of my 980TI.

I have the EVGA SC+.

I'm only on air cooling, but this thing has a 79.6% ASIC quality and I can't get it to boost over 1500 MHz stable. Temps never exceed 70 degrees. Adding more voltage in MSI AB doesn't seem to help. I saw it boost over 1500 once with +87 mV but the average clock speed was actually lower.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm somewhat dumb when it comes to overclocking (or so I always feel that way when I visit this forum). But I'm just wondering if there's a way I can squeeze more power out of my 980TI.
> 
> I have the EVGA SC+.
> 
> I'm only on air cooling, but this thing has a 79.6% ASIC quality and I can't get it to boost over 1500 MHz stable. Temps never exceed 70 degrees. Adding more voltage in MSI AB doesn't seem to help. I saw it boost over 1500 once with +87 mV but the average clock speed was actually lower.


First, ASIC score, while a somewhat useful indicator of chip quality, doesn't seem to directly correlate with overclockability, at least that has been the general consensus.

Second, 70C, although not 85C, isn't exactly cool enough to get up and over 1500MHz stable.

For that you need to be 50C and below (or a binned chip with a non-reference PCB and cooler such as Gigabyte G1 Gaming which seems to be capable of 1500MHz on air at ~65C)

Direct relationship between CPU core temp and OC ceiling can be found here:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2

(1429MHz max on reference cooler and 1514MHz max with EVGA Hybrid, everything else being equal, especially PCB)


----------



## wholeeo

Sometimes I wish I was on X99.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was on X99.


The 4790k is still pretty beast. Just not as much for sli. I'd skip on X99 this late in its life.


----------



## slidez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was on X99.


What clocks were you running at?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was on X99.


love x99! <3


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> As Nemo points out, you have to use a copper shim as explained in the 780 Ti Classified video I posted. Also, I'm using this kit on ACX cards currently with the shims.
> Actually the MSI Gaming is looking more and more attractive. I would get better thermals with no shim at all (the shim creates thermal resistance).


Yeah, I thought about using a shim but rejected that idea since I'm already spending so much effort to get good cooling that compromising it with a shim was not fun.

Also, I figured out why increasing the fan speed on my X61 doesn't decrease the liquid temperature: the fans at higher RPMs have enough pressure to divert the hot air from the NH-D14 in front of them. Cranking the NH-D14 to 100% decreased liquid temps by 4-5C and now I'm at 47C load in 25C ambient.

Hmm what's a good 140mm AIO?


----------



## Mnemo05

I love the 920s performance, my only compalin on this model that I have is taht it has screws securing the barbs on the pump, I am not able to rotate the barbs parallel to the pump

The vrams are REALLY hot, I tried playing GTA V and when I touch the heatsinks I installed, I was surprised with their temps.. may buy an infra gun thermometer to check the temps, anything below 70c, then I am ok..


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Just bought a MSI GTX980Ti Gaming G6 as an upgrade for my Asus GTX980 Strix. Great performance jump, but I notice the fans tend to ramp up a bit faster to +80% compared to the Asus. The Asus always was pretty quiet, even under full load. The MSI seems quite a bit louder to me. I tried putting a custom fan profile in the Afterburner software to keep fan speed at 70% max but I wonder if there's a way to enable this via bios. Anyone else noticed the card being a bit louder?


anyone? been checking temps and it seems in games temps rise to about 82°C with the cooler running at 80%. Normal?


----------



## dual109

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm somewhat dumb when it comes to overclocking (or so I always feel that way when I visit this forum). But I'm just wondering if there's a way I can squeeze more power out of my 980TI.
> 
> I have the EVGA SC+.
> 
> I'm only on air cooling, but this thing has a 79.6% ASIC quality and I can't get it to boost over 1500 MHz stable. Temps never exceed 70 degrees. Adding more voltage in MSI AB doesn't seem to help. I saw it boost over 1500 once with +87 mV but the average clock speed was actually lower.


Have same card with near identical asics, best here is 1480Mhz boost, hovers around 1467 when temps rise, 2000Mhz mem. Yeah mine boosts real nice over 1500 as well but can't sustain it for long, not sure if its the VRMS heating up or what tried most custom bios and found the maxAir to be most stable although card does hit high 70's even with steep fan profile. As somebody else mentioned if you want to hit 1500 probably need AIO or similar.

Cheers


----------



## bmgjet

Here is what I have learnt from 2 weekends overclocking my 980ti so far on the reference cooler.
Voltage set in the bios is better then using software.
To get 200+ stable on core requires 1.25v in precision where when set it bios will do it on 1.23v
120% power limit still wasnt enough. 121% made some difference in 3dmark scores and games min fps. So raised it to 124% in bios, Peak I see is 121.4% in 3dmark 11 only. other wise doesnt go past 118% in other benchmarks and 112% in games.

Is the best I can do on air since push any more voltage and it starts to sees past 65C which make boost drop down further.
3 days until I get ek waterblock, And then will be able to try higher voltages but it seems voltage scaling isnt very good.
Also ordered a 750D to move everything over into.

Here is the bios I am running at the moment.
980ti EVGA SC reference.
63% Asic
124% power limit
base voltage 1.23v
200+ core
500+ mem
Boosts to 1470mhz
Have fan set in percision to ramp up to 100% once at 55C,
Dont see past 62C in BF4 after 2 hours continue play.

980ti124-1.23v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## lapino

Guys, my MSI GTX980Ti is idling at 50°C and goes up to 84°C when playing games like Witcher3 and FarCry4. Is this normal? I never had these temps with my Asus GTX980 Strix. Same case/cooling.

Edit: I have reinstalled my Asus GTX980 Strix, so exact same case/conditions/environmental temps and idle card stays at around 32°C ( msi at 45°C!), under load the Asus never goes above 72°C ( msi goes to 84°C!).

Something wrong then? Anything I can do to fix/check this?


----------



## Mnemo05

980ti is a big chip maxwell, they are much hotter compared to 980 (165watts vs 250watts)

I was idling at 34c and max temps reaches 75c back when I was using the Zotac AMP cooler..

better check your airflow and fan curve, never a fan of the 0db/0rpm on 980ti.. must alteast run them on 30% as they are still whisper quite at those speeds rather than wait for you temps to reach 60c


----------



## lapino

So my msi definitely seems to run too hot? The msi twin froze cooler is supposed to be very good right?


----------



## Mnemo05

most review shows that the temp never reaches 80c.. what case are you using and what is your fan config?

from the looks of it, you are not feeding enough cool air to your gpu.. test the temps with your side panel open


----------



## rakesh27

Sorry for change in subject, I need help

At present i have a 295x2 and 290x, with current amd drivers including beta its more headache then its worth constant crashes.

So i have a 980ti coming, im thinking take out the single 290x and then put in the 980ti, then which ever gpu (amd or nvidea) i want to use i power that card only, this is all depending my 295x2 behaves properly without the 290x.

Or should i sell both 295x2 and 290x and get another 980ti for sli gaming, will it be better then a single 295x2 and 2 x gpu gaming, meaning would sli be better in gaming then crossfire ?

Whats should i do ?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was on X99.


So you are getting good fps in the combined test with a 4790k? How?


----------



## Mnemo05

having both drivers installed in your rig may cause some unexpected bahaviour, I strongly advise against it..

you will have to choose between the 2 camps, I am afraid you cant keep them both


----------



## Exilon

You definitely shouldn't mix and match. Pick 980Ti or Hawaii XT only and don't try to two-time









980 Ti SLI would be an expensive upgrade. 1x 980 Ti is more like a downgrade unless the game doesn't support xfire.

I dunno man, you're kinda stuck in the awkward place where the next step up is very expensive.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> So you are getting good fps in the combined test with a 4790k? How?




What are you getting?


----------



## rakesh27

Thanks for the response, I've been a gamer for many years and I work in I.T., I wish AMD got there act togeather, it's a shame really,.

I have 3 of the best gpus you could buy and still they won't play ball..

I remember a time when I had a BFG 8800 GTX, I loved it, what a card, everything I played was awesome, fluid, smooth, fast etc... Don't get me wrong I've had many ati/amd cards and they've been just good.

What I really wanna know is sli gaming more perfected then crossfire, I'm seriously considering going back to the green mean machine...

I think 2 x 980TI is definitely more powerful than a 295x2 and should serve me well into future, what do you all think...

I know 1 x 980TI is like a downgrade to what I have but like said the AMD drivers are a nightmare, once I get the 980TI, I install it then pull out the amd cards. I can sell them and purchase another 980TI, I suspect they will better then my 295x2...

Now writing this I think my problem is that the amd cards along with what I have in my rig is the power draw and bad drivers is too much, I think nvidea is the way to go, definitely less power draw then the amd cards. I'm sure someone will definitely enjoy my amd cards....


----------



## GTANY

I advise you against SLI : I compared 290X crossfire and GTX970 SLI in 4K and SLI was horrible : stutters, very fluctuating fps...Crossfire experience was far better. I even intended to replace my 2 290X cards by 2 Fury-X but the 4GB framebuffer limit is a no go in 4K. So I ordered 1 GTX980TI I will watercool and overclock.

This bad 4K SLI behaviour was noticed too by a french site, hardware.fr, a few days ago by comparing 2 GTX980TI and 2 Fury-X.


----------



## skkane

Upon looking better, his combined score is low like mine. Nothing we can do about it on this platform i guess.

Exilon: getting the same combined score as yourself. 37 fps or so.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTANY*
> 
> I advise you against SLI : I compared 290X crossfire and GTX970 SLI in 4K and SLI was horrible : stutters, very fluctuating fps...Crossfire experience was far better. I even intended to replace my 2 290X cards by 2 Fury-X but the 4GB framebuffer limit is a no go in 4K. So I ordered 1 GTX980TI I will watercool and overclock.
> 
> This bad 4K SLI behaviour was noticed too by a french site, hardware.fr, a few days ago by comparing 2 GTX980TI and 2 Fury-X.


Cpu limited aswell? I see x79 platform but how would it cpu limit at 4k res? They should just say from the start that it will only work at full capacity with x99 and 600$ cpu. (Nvidia)


----------



## GTANY

http://www.hardware.fr/focus/111/crossfire-radeon-r9-fury-x-fiji-vs-gm200-round-2.html

In 4K, the CPU is not the bottleneck.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> First, ASIC score, while a somewhat useful indicator of chip quality, doesn't seem to directly correlate with overclockability, at least that has been the general consensus.
> 
> Second, 70C, although not 85C, isn't exactly cool enough to get up and over 1500MHz stable.
> 
> For that you need to be 50C and below (or a binned chip with a non-reference PCB and cooler such as Gigabyte G1 Gaming which seems to be capable of 1500MHz on air at ~65C)
> 
> Direct relationship between CPU core temp and OC ceiling can be found here:
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2
> 
> (1429MHz max on reference cooler and 1514MHz max with EVGA Hybrid, everything else being equal, especially PCB)


Do you think a lot of limit is due to temp? Even 70*c is high temp for the best OC?

I have two evga SC (reference cooling with fan at 90%) and reach 1468 with overvolt 87mv, 75*c

I thought my GPUs are quite unlucky, I saw here a lot of cards reaching 1500-1550 without overvolt


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Finally stable at 1550/4100! Now if I could only get up to 1600Mhz


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Finally stable at 1550/4100! Now if I could only get up to 1600Mhz


Great









Which temp? Overvolt?

Changed bios?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which temp? Overvolt?
> 
> Changed bios?


Yeah It took the 1.281v BIOS to allow my memory anywhere over 4000 (was only stable in Fire Strike at 3950 before). Now I'm at 4100 and rising. That was the big part. I had the core stable at 1529 at 1.255v before, so I have only increased that by 20Mhz. Temps don't exceed 43C during the day and 39C-40C at night. Everything is water cooled.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Yeah It took the 1.281v BIOS to allow my memory anywhere over 4000 (was only stable in Fire Strike at 3950 before). Now I'm at 4100 and rising. That was the big part. I had the core stable at 1529 at 1.255v before, so I have only increased that by 20Mhz. Temps don't exceed 43C during the day and 39C-40C at night. Everything is water cooled.


Which frequency did you reach with the stock air cooling?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Which frequency did you reach with the stock air cooling?


I got to 1520/3950 with the stock cooling, but I had a big box fan pointing directly at the card because I like my components nice and cool. So I have no idea how the stock cooler is by itself, but with the big fan temps didn't go over 62C.


----------



## Luca T

So as I said before my two SC are not lucky


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mnemo05*
> 
> most review shows that the temp never reaches 80c.. what case are you using and what is your fan config?
> 
> from the looks of it, you are not feeding enough cool air to your gpu.. test the temps with your side panel open


just checked with all case fans at max and again with side panel open. same results. idle is around 50c after a few mins, load around 85c.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> So as I said before my two SC are not lucky


What's your ASIC?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> just checked with all case fans at max and again with side panel open. same results. idle is around 50c after a few mins, load around 85c.


50C *idle*??? Something is definitely wrong there unless you have an ambient temps of 35C-40C. That is crazy. I'd try taking off the cooler and reapplying the thermal paste. Also per my usual advice try having a big fan blowing directly onto your card. Those temps are just TOO HOT!


----------



## friend'scatdied

50'C idle sounds about right since these non-reference coolers shut off their fans below 60'C.

GPU-accelerated programs like Chrome will also raise the idle temps.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 50'C idle sounds about right since these non-reference coolers shut off their fans below 60'C.
> 
> GPU-accelerated programs like Chrome will also raise the idle temps.


Yea that's true. Forgot about that. I set a custom fan profile right off the bat. 40% kept the idle at 32C.


----------



## skkane

Another issue now. Cards will not downclock in desktop mode anymore. Did not change anything.

I reboot windows to see if it will work again but no, they always stay at 1100 clock, even while typing this. You can really hear the fans like this... lol

Problems, problems, only problems.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Another issue now. Cards will not downclock in desktop mode anymore. Did not change anything.
> 
> I reboot windows to see if it will work again but no, they always stay at 1100 clock, even while typing this. You can really hear the fans like this... lol
> 
> Problems, problems, only problems.


What is your monitor situation?


----------



## -terabyte-

Is the 980 Ti Classy voltage unlocked or not? Can someone please confirm? I've read around and searched for quite a bit but I can't find a clear answer. Some say it is and others say it isn't, if it really isn't it is not worth the $50 more.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> What is your monitor situation?


It's a standard 1440p, 60hz. I know this problem appears for 144hz guys but i'm at 60hz and it used to downclock fine yesterday. Reinstalled the drivers and same thing. Stumped.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> What's your ASIC?
> 50C *idle*??? Something is definitely wrong there unless you have an ambient temps of 35C-40C. That is crazy. I'd try taking off the cooler and reapplying the thermal paste. Also per my usual advice try having a big fan blowing directly onto your card. Those temps are just TOO HOT!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> 50'C idle sounds about right since these non-reference coolers shut off their fans below 60'C.
> 
> GPU-accelerated programs like Chrome will also raise the idle temps.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Yea that's true. Forgot about that. I set a custom fan profile right off the bat. 40% kept the idle at 32C.


My 980 Ti ACX2.0+ idles at 30c


----------



## phaseshift

anyone have a good custom profile to keep the cards at 75c?


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Hey guys I have a question for those who have been with Nvidia for a while and know about adaptive v-sync. I have a Witcher 3 profile where adaptive v-sync is on. In the game I have v-sync set to off and limit frames per second set to unlimited. When I play in full screen I'm capped at 60 FPS, but when I play in borderless window the frames are unlimited. Why is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> anyone have a good custom profile to keep the cards at 75c?


It's a little something I like to call 100%









I play with headphones so before I had my waterblocks on I had a custom profile that had a minimum of 40% that raised up to 100% at 60C. I like to keep my cards cool.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Hey guys I have a question for those who have been with Nvidia for a while and know about adaptive v-sync. I have a Witcher 3 profile where adaptive v-sync is on. In the game I have v-sync set to off and limit frames per second set to unlimited. When I play in full screen I'm capped at 60 FPS, but when I play in borderless window the frames are unlimited. Why is that?
> It's a little something I like to call 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I play with headphones so before I had my waterblocks on I had a custom profile that had a minimum of 40% that raised up to 100% at 60C. I like to keep my cards cool.


Simple, adaptive vsync in nvidia control panel only works in full screen games.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Is the 980 Ti Classy voltage unlocked or not? Can someone please confirm? I've read around and searched for quite a bit but I can't find a clear answer. Some say it is and others say it isn't, if it really isn't it is not worth the $50 more.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ymic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please please see if the classy tool in OP is working.
> 
> please
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be, I set 1.35v which exceeds Precision X and it did it....
Click to expand...

need to check what version of the classy tool because of no PMW slider or vram voltage reading.


----------



## jim2point0

Tried flashing the MaxAir bios. Followed the steps here.

After restarting, it seems like it's not detecting my 980TI anymore? Nvidia control panel doesnt load anymore, for example. And my 2nd monitor isn't working.

Do you normally have to reinstall drivers when doing this?


----------



## skkane

Yes, need reinst.


----------



## jim2point0

Ok. I freaked out so I restored my backed-up BIOS. It's back to normal now. So at least I know I didn't kill anything.

I'll try and again with a driver re-install. Thanks


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Ok. I freaked out so I restored my backed-up BIOS. It's back to normal now. So at least I know I didn't kill anything.
> 
> I'll try and again with a driver re-install. Thanks


Hey so you don't need to reinstall the drivers when you flash. Ever. You also don't need to disable the card in device manager. The reason why it seemed like it wasn't working was probably because you need to re-enable the card after flashing the BIOS. If you don't the card will stay disabled.
You simply run cmd.exe as an admin, flash the card (the screen will go blank and turn back on in low resolution and then when it's done it will go blank again and be back in your normal resolution), then restart.


----------



## Glottis

there's discussion going on on TPU forum that MSI 980Ti GAMING review cards are different than retail cards. some person is claiming that review cards have 120% power limit (which is true, i saw it in Guru3D review screenshots), and retail cards only have 109% power limit. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6-gb.213995/

can any MSI GAMING owners in here comment on that please? and also Gigabyte G1 owners, what kind of power limit is on your cards?

this is starting to get very fishy and questionable. Hilbert of Guru3D said that G1 GAMING acted strange and had inflated performance in benchies when OC GURU was turned on, and now W1zzard of TPU said that his review sample is different from retail units and he didn't like that.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Simple, adaptive vsync in nvidia control panel only works in full screen games.


Alright I figured as much. Really wish I could push more FPS on this monitor with tearing. Looks like I know my next purchase!


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> What's your ASIC?
> 50C *idle*??? Something is definitely wrong there unless you have an ambient temps of 35C-40C. That is crazy. I'd try taking off the cooler and reapplying the thermal paste. Also per my usual advice try having a big fan blowing directly onto your card. Those temps are just TOO HOT!


ambient temp is around 24c now. stressed card goes to around 84c with fan speed on auto. idle always somehwere between 47-50. I could take off the cooler but that will void my warranty.


----------



## Kinru

Before I pull the trigger I would just like to double check. The Zotac Amp! (not extreme) 980 TI is just a reference pcb right? Meaning that the reference waterblock I plan on putting on it will fit no problem?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500378

Would hate to order it and then find out I was wrong.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinru*
> 
> Before I pull the trigger I would just like to double check. *The Zotac Amp! (not extreme) 980 TI is just a reference pcb right?* Meaning that the reference waterblock I plan on putting on it will fit no problem?
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814500378
> 
> Would hate to order it and then find out I was wrong.


i would doubt it since it's 2x8 pci power pins and not 6+8.

nevermind - sorry was looking at extreme


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Ok. I freaked out so I restored my backed-up BIOS. It's back to normal now. So at least I know I didn't kill anything.
> 
> I'll try and again with a driver re-install. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey so you don't need to reinstall the drivers when you flash. Ever. You also don't need to disable the card in device manager. The reason why it seemed like it wasn't working was probably because you need to re-enable the card after flashing the BIOS. If you don't the card will stay disabled.
> You simply run cmd.exe as an admin, flash the card (the screen will go blank and turn back on in low resolution and then when it's done it will go blank again and be back in your normal resolution), then restart.
Click to expand...

I did re-enable it though. I followed the steps in the guide exactly.

Disable display
Flashed bios
Re-enabled display
Restarted computer

Really weird that it wasn't working anymore when I restarted.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I did re-enable it though. I followed the steps in the guide exactly.
> 
> Disable display
> Flashed bios
> Re-enabled display
> Restarted computer
> 
> Really weird that it wasn't working anymore when I restarted.


I've had to restart more than once on a couple occasions


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> there's discussion going on on TPU forum that MSI 980Ti GAMING review cards are different than retail cards. some person is claiming that review cards have 120% power limit (which is true, i saw it in Guru3D review screenshots), and retail cards only have 109% power limit. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6-gb.213995/
> 
> can any MSI GAMING owners in here comment on that please? and also Gigabyte G1 owners, what kind of power limit is on your cards?
> 
> this is starting to get very fishy and questionable. Hilbert of Guru3D said that G1 GAMING acted strange and had inflated performance in benchies when OC GURU was turned on, and now W1zzard of TPU said that his review sample is different from retail units and he didn't like that.


MSI GAMING here. Power limit max was 275W or 109%. Quickly rectified with a bios flash to 350W.

On my Kraken G10 adventure note:

I loosened the screws until I could wiggle the AIO block around to spread the paste and force out any air bubbles. Re-tightened to finger tight with a low-diameter screw driver. My liquid to die temperature delta dropped by 3 C so operation was a success









inb4 I crack my GPU in half.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I've had to restart more than once on a couple occasions


Thanks for the reassurances.

I ran through the steps again. After restarting this time, I just disabled the display adapter, re-enabled, and restarted again.

Everything is working now. I'm actually completing benchmarks at 1533 MHz and it stays there pretty much the whole time!

Before I was getting an average of 1468 with a max boost of 1484. Graphics score is already at 21430. Lets see how far I can push it.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Thanks for the reassurances.
> 
> I ran through the steps again. After restarting this time, I just disabled the display adapter, re-enabled, and restarted again.
> 
> Everything is working now. I'm actually completing benchmarks at 1533 MHz and it stays there pretty much the whole time!
> 
> Before I was getting an average of 1468 with a max boost of 1484. Graphics score is already at 21430. Lets see how far I can push it.


Nice! Just to let you know you don't need to disable the GPU in device manager. Nvflash will automatically disable it and enable it when you flash the card.Nvflash has been updated to not require that step anymore.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> MSI GAMING here. Power limit max was 275W or 109%. Quickly rectified with a bios flash to 350W.


Did you edit the bios yourself, only changed the power limit?

I've been monitoring mine, no throttling not even close to 110% under the most gaming stress I can throw at it, haven't done anything but a ballpark overclock of 1500MHz though.


----------



## phaseshift

I flashed to the max air bios, I have ASIC of 70% seems like I can't get any higher on core which is at 1493 boost. Time to mess with memory.

When you guys look at the boost are you looking at gpu-z sensor page when the card is running at max?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Did you edit the bios yourself, only changed the power limit?
> 
> I've been monitoring mine, no throttling not even close to 110% under the most gaming stress I can throw at it, haven't done anything but a ballpark overclock of 1500MHz though.


I'm at 1550/4100 and I was throttling in Metro LL. Yeah I only changed the power limit. I'll go for more voltage when it's not summer here.


----------



## zdeno84

Hi Everyone,
bought EVGA 980TI SC+ AC2+ recently.
Reading through the posts here, I already understand this card runs hot by default. Unigine Heaven at stock was on 84c. Overclocked the clock to ~1430, memory to ~3900. When I run Kombustor for 10min the temps get to 91c on 94% fan speed. I think it would eventually get even higher, if I kept it going for longer, so this I don't consider stable.

I game on 1080p60, so I don't necessary need much more than what EVGA already provides (asi from Witcher 3 maybe). I settled on ~1400 clock I will apply for demanding games only, otherwise I will run on stock.
What concerns me though is the fact this card is noisy when above 50% fan speed. I am obsessed to have my pc quiet that's why I didn't buy reference card. When I turn on Witcher 3 it gets hot and fans start to spin too much to my liking. Case is Aerocool DS.

*What is the best way to get this card quite?* I would consider water, but I hear it has its own 'pump' noise. Is there any way to reduce the noise to bare minimum while keeping the performance around same?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I'm at 1550/4100 and I was throttling in Metro LL. Yeah I only changed the power limit. I'll go for more voltage when it's not summer here.


At 1500/7520, was nearing %105, and I was monitoring watts at the wall, during 1440p maxed 3 hour witcher 3 sessions, and it never throttled, impressive.

Do you mind uploading your bios when you have a chance? Thanks.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> When you guys look at the boost are you looking at gpu-z sensor page when the card is running at max?


I'm looking at the afterburner on screen display. I would look at the sensor tab in GPUz as well, but whenever I run firestrike, my 2nd monitor goes black for some reason. Always has. Maybe because the benchmark runs at 1920x1080 and my display is 2560x1440?

Anyways, seems like my max boost is going to be 1538 on the MaxAir bios. Going higher results in crashes. But that's quite a bit better than 1484.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> bought EVGA 980TI SC+ AC2+ recently.
> Reading through the posts here, I already understand this card runs hot by default. Unigine Heaven at stock was on 84c. Overclocked the clock to ~1430, memory to ~3900. When I run Kombustor for 10min the temps get to 91c on 94% fan speed. I think it would eventually get even higher, if I kept it going for longer, so this I don't consider stable.
> 
> I game on 1080p60, so I don't necessary need much more than what EVGA already provides (asi from Witcher 3 maybe). I settled on ~1400 clock I will apply for demanding games only, otherwise I will run on stock.
> What concerns me though is the fact this card is noisy when above 50% fan speed. I am obsessed to have my pc quiet that's why I didn't buy reference card. When I turn on Witcher 3 it gets hot and fans start to spin too much to my liking. Case is Aerocool DS.
> 
> *What is the best way to get this card quite?* I would consider water, but I hear it has its own 'pump' noise. Is there any way to reduce the noise to bare minimum while keeping the performance around same?


If you have the money go for a custom water loop. The pump doesn't really have a noise, but it does vibrate so if you install it with a piece of foam it will take away almost all the noise. With my radiator fans off my computer is completely silent. I have the same GPU and it doesn't go over 43C under water.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> If you have the money go for a custom water loop. The pump doesn't really have a noise, but it does vibrate so if you install it with a piece of foam it will take away almost all the noise. With my radiator fans off my computer is completely silent. I have the same GPU and it doesn't go over 43C under water.


you mean if you have Money time and patience.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> you mean if you have Money time and patience.


Doesn't require too much time. If anything you set aside one day and do everything slowly. If you use distilled water with the right additives you can run it for a long time without maintenance. I just drained my loop to put in the 980 Ti recently after two years and the tubes weren't even cloudy. Took me an hour to set it back up. Completely worth one day of your life for the awesome temps and silence IMO.


----------



## Kinru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i would doubt it since it's 2x8 pci power pins and not 6+8.
> 
> nevermind - sorry was looking at extreme


So it should be fine?


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Doesn't require too much time. If anything you set aside one day and do everything slowly. If you use distilled water with the right additives you can run it for a long time without maintenance. I just drained my loop to put in the 980 Ti recently after two years and the tubes weren't even cloudy. Took me an hour to set it back up. Completely worth one day of your life for the awesome temps and silence IMO.


Any quide you can point me to where I can read how to do this properly, what parts to buy, etc? don't have any water in my pc yet. I can always set aside money to achieve silent pc.


----------



## CronBong

Are there any non-reference GTX 980 Ti in SLi reviews?


----------



## phaseshift

I'm done for today

GTX 980 Ti ACX2.0+ w/ MAX AIR bios

Core: 1493mhz
Mem: 4001mhz

had to RMA my other card due to the fan not working so I'm left with one of these bad boys right now.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> At 1500/7520, was nearing %105, and I was monitoring watts at the wall, during 1440p maxed 3 hour witcher 3 sessions, and it never throttled, impressive.
> 
> Do you mind uploading your bios when you have a chance? Thanks.


Witcher 3 surprisingly doesn't load down GM200 like Metro LL w/physx on.

W3: 97%, 50C.

Metro: 120%, 54C.

Here's the 350W TDP bios for MSI Gaming

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Witcher 3 surprisingly doesn't load down GM200 like Metro LL w/physx on.
> 
> W3: 97%, 50C.
> 
> Metro: 120%, 54C.
> 
> Here's the 350W TDP bios for MSI Gaming
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


What's the editing software called please? I'd like to mess with mine a bit. Increase the power target and see what else is in there.


----------



## JynxLee

I just pickup up my EVGA 980 ti SC a couple of days ago. maybe someone can help me out with an overclock I can't seem find a stable oveclock on this at all. At first things will seem fine I'll be playing Witcher 3, and then I'll notice some artifacts and then I'll see what looks like some apps on my desktop popping through. Then it will suddenly just exit the game and I'll be on the desktop and the precision x app is all messed up like a puzzle piece and I'll have to close and re open it. It never goes above 65c though. I read about people getting get OC's on it so I dunno what's up.

I'm picking up a 980 ti hybrid as soon as there in stock at newegg or evga.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so i havew until the 28th to return my pny reference

when exactly does anyone know about the lightnigs release and more info onstrix?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so i havew until the 28th to return my pny reference
> 
> when exactly does anyone know about the lightnigs release and more info onstrix?


Strix is set to be released on the 10th of this month. Lightning I don't know.


----------



## lapino

So disappointed with my MSI 980Ti's temps and noise that I'm going to take it back and wait for the Asus to be available. Really bummed :/


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> So disappointed with my MSI 980Ti's temps and noise that I'm going to take it back and wait for the Asus to be available. Really bummed :/


Whats your temps under load?


----------



## lapino

50 idle, around 78 load, sometimes up to 84. tried with an extra case fan blowing air inside at side, took about 3 degrees off. ambient temp around 25c. When putting my asus gtx980 strix back in, I get 38 idle/72 load. fan noise is pretty under load, with fans going to 75 percent.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> So disappointed with my MSI 980Ti's temps and noise that I'm going to take it back and wait for the Asus to be available. Really bummed :/


Reference card or 6G?


----------



## lapino

6g, should have mentioned that.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kinru*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i would doubt it since it's 2x8 pci power pins and not 6+8.
> 
> nevermind - sorry was looking at extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it should be fine?
Click to expand...

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5113181&postcount=640
Quote:


> Hi...Let me join..Recently Acquired 2 *Zotac 980Ti Amp..Cooled with Kraken G10*...Overclocked them at 1533/3524..


that help?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> 50 idle, around 78 load, sometimes up to 84. tried with an extra case fan blowing air inside at side, took about 3 degrees off. ambient temp around 25c. When putting my asus gtx980 strix back in, I get 38 idle/72 load. fan noise is pretty under load, with fans going to 75 percent.


Well, 980 != 980 Ti. An extra 100W is nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Okay, I got a weird problem.
During benching I got artifacts and flickering. This is not unusal, as fas as I know, when one is trying to find the highest stable clock, but... The problem is, it persists, even when I reduce clocks or reset the overclocking settings.






Is this normal? 
If so, what can I do against that?

I mean, this OC isn't that high, is it? :-/
(For information: I have no custom BIOS, it is the default EVGA SC BIOS, and I have +87 voltage, 110% power limit.)


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Okay, I got a weird problem.
> During benching I got artifacts and flickering. This is not unusal, as fas as I know, when one is trying to find the highest stable clock, but... The problem is, it persists, even when I reduce clocks or reset the overclocking settings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal?
> If so, what can I do against that?
> 
> I mean, this OC isn't that high, is it? :-/
> (For information: I have no custom BIOS, it is the default EVGA SC BIOS, and I have +87 voltage, 110% power limit.)


Have you rebooted since the artifacts? Possibly re-install drivers, do a clean install.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Have you rebooted since the artifacts? Possibly re-install drivers, do a clean install.


Yes, rebooting removed the problem. But with the same clocks, I get that problem again.
How would a clean install work?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Yes, rebooting removed the problem. But with the same clocks, I get that problem again.
> How would a clean install work?


Download display driver uninstaller and have it do a complete uninstall of the drivers and re-install them again.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Here's the 350W TDP bios for MSI Gaming


Thank you very much.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just did a run with Firestrike, is the scores okay for stock and reference


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Just did a run with Firestrike, is the scores okay for stock and reference


That looks normal to me!


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Download display driver uninstaller and have it do a complete uninstall of the drivers and re-install them again.


Okay, done a clean re-install. Artifacts seems to be gone again.
I still can get just +163 core, wich is 1481. Everything more leads to a driver error in 30 seconds.

I am watercooling. So isn't that a bit low? ._.
From what I heard I thought I should at least get 1550 MHz :-/


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Okay, done a clean re-install. Artifacts seems to be gone again.
> I still can get just +163 core, wich is 1481. Everything more leads to a driver error in 30 seconds.
> 
> I am watercooling. So isn't that a bit low? ._.
> From what I heard I thought I should at least get 1550 MHz :-/


what's your ASIC? Open up GPU-Z right click on top left and choose view ASIC Quality. Though ASIC quality doesn't really mean great overclocker.

I have the non superclocked 980Ti, modded with SC bios and my max OC is 1493mhz on core clock and 40001 mem clock. Anytime I went above 1500 I would get driver crashes and freezing.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> what's your ASIC? Open up GPU-Z right click on top left and choose view ASIC Quality. Though ASIC quality doesn't really mean great overclocker.
> 
> I have the non superclocked 980Ti, modded with SC bios and my max OC is 1493mhz on core clock and 40001 mem clock. Anytime I went above 1500 I would get driver crashes and freezing.


One card 70%, the other 76%.



Yeah, sounds exactly the same as I am experiencing. Nothing above 1500, everything below is okay.
Are your cards watercooled as well?


----------



## JynxLee

So I continue to try small increment OC's on this and then start 3dmark and each time the display drivers crash then games crash. Not sure what's going wrong here.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Okay, done a clean re-install. Artifacts seems to be gone again.
> I still can get just +163 core, wich is 1481. Everything more leads to a driver error in 30 seconds.
> 
> I am watercooling. So isn't that a bit low? ._.
> From what I heard I thought I should at least get 1550 MHz :-/


1481 max boost is a bit low for water cooling. What are your temperatures?


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> One card 70%, the other 76%.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sounds exactly the same as I am experiencing. Nothing above 1500, everything below is okay.
> Are your cards watercooled as well?


I'm not watercooled, so you have 2 in SLI? Have you tried overclocking each one separately? If you aren't then the lower card maybe holding you back.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> 1481 max boost is a bit low for water cooling. What are your temperatures?


Maximum of 47°C, so not really hot. You can see it in the screenshot as well.

Interestingly I can get the Memory clock far up close to 2100  Currently I am using something around 2050.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> I'm not watercooled, so you have 2 in SLI? Have you tried overclocking each one separately? If you aren't then the lower card maybe holding you back.


In this case I would expect that I can get a bit higher








I am SLI, yes.
I haven't tried that. But that wouldn't help overall, cards need the same clock, right?


----------



## tekathan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> In this case I would expect that I can get a bit higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SLI, yes.
> I haven't tried that. But that wouldn't help overall, cards need the same clock, right?


Yeah I am interested in n knowing how this would work as . Would they not be held back by the card with the lower score?


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Anywhere you know of that I can download the Hybrid stock bios?


Here is the one i posted from my card hoping someone could help me get a 125% TDP so i can stay at the 1.250V

GM200_EVGA_HYBRID_Stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> In this case I would expect that I can get a bit higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SLI, yes.
> I haven't tried that. But that wouldn't help overall, cards need the same clock, right?


Im not on water using the motivman bios (1.23v) and have 1481/4001
if i try to get 1500 while playing witcher 3 the whole system freezes after about an hour of gameplay, which i think is from heat.

BTW if anyone wondered the dedicated physx 680 made a 8 fps average difference in borderlands the prequel but i read that the game has some issues with physx. seems like a waste...


----------



## skkane

I edited my bioses with the maxwell tweaker utility, set the vcore to 1.2v (previously one card was doing 1.187v while the other only 1.137v, no idea why, both had stock evga bios on) and increased the power limit to 350W from 275W it had by default.

Now i can set up to 140% power target in afterburner and i am stable beyond 1380 boost clk. Currently in the 1430-1443 mhz range with a 1290mhz base clock. All stable. Would crash 3dmark in seconds boosting like this with stock bios.

Best results i could get below.

FS normal


FS extreme


FS ultra


Valley


----------



## Jobba

hi guys, I started clocking the card too, and actually reached a stable +345 core and +295 memory, using the mossed bios with 1.281 v and a reference gigabyte card with ek block and backplate.
idle 28 under load never go over 55; but my question is : can I go further? Is Ms afterburner the best program for clock?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was on X99.


Thats really good for that CPU! Yeah youre really going to wish you were on X99 when DX12 and proper multi-threading makes having those extra cores worth something outside of Firestrike.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> there's discussion going on on TPU forum that MSI 980Ti GAMING review cards are different than retail cards. some person is claiming that review cards have 120% power limit (which is true, i saw it in Guru3D review screenshots), and retail cards only have 109% power limit. http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6-gb.213995/
> 
> can any MSI GAMING owners in here comment on that please? and also Gigabyte G1 owners, what kind of power limit is on your cards?
> 
> this is starting to get very fishy and questionable. Hilbert of Guru3D said that G1 GAMING acted strange and had inflated performance in benchies when OC GURU was turned on, and now W1zzard of TPU said that his review sample is different from retail units and he didn't like that.


Damn, yeah I'm hearing this is the new trend reviewers getting stellar performers, but that the vbios is even different? Damn dude. That's just scandalous. We need to ask MSI and others what the hell is going on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> bought EVGA 980TI SC+ AC2+ recently.
> Reading through the posts here, I already understand this card runs hot by default. Unigine Heaven at stock was on 84c. Overclocked the clock to ~1430, memory to ~3900. When I run Kombustor for 10min the temps get to 91c on 94% fan speed. I think it would eventually get even higher, if I kept it going for longer, so this I don't consider stable.
> 
> I game on 1080p60, so I don't necessary need much more than what EVGA already provides (asi from Witcher 3 maybe). I settled on ~1400 clock I will apply for demanding games only, otherwise I will run on stock.
> What concerns me though is the fact this card is noisy when above 50% fan speed. I am obsessed to have my pc quiet that's why I didn't buy reference card. When I turn on Witcher 3 it gets hot and fans start to spin too much to my liking. Case is Aerocool DS.
> 
> *What is the best way to get this card quite?* I would consider water, but I hear it has its own 'pump' noise. Is there any way to reduce the noise to bare minimum while keeping the performance around same?


Yeah, Kraken G10 bro, you have the card for it (ACX, it has a mid-plate). Get ready for 50C load temps with nearly inaudible performance.


----------



## Zackotsu

Zackotsu is back..my updated rig..


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> BTW if anyone wondered the dedicated physx 680 made a 8 fps average difference in borderlands the prequel but i read that the game has some issues with physx. seems like a waste...


i think i mentioned its not just having a game w/physx but also what game. using my old 570 in BL2 kept my mins from dropping down from 80+ to ~22fps when a rocket blew up in my face. 45ish ain't so bad.

but if it ain't your cup of tea, just pull the card and put it in a box for back up.









protip: people allways complain about physX


----------



## vulcan78

I tried the dedicated PhysX card thing, and although it bumped my Batman AC: Benchmark score up maybe 10FPS in certain scenes it did absolutely nothing for me in the only game I got the card for, AC: Black Flag (for the advanced PhysX, where the smoke bombs and musket smoke are really dense particles). In fact, it seemed to harm my FPS in this game more than anything.

Ultimately I ended up removing and returning it as not only was it a waste of $150 but it also increased my secondary GPU's temps back when I was on air (it sat in 4th PCIE slot down, right under secondary which occupied 3rd).

The card was an EVGA 750 Ti SC with like a 100W TDP lol. I can't imagine having a full card in there solely for the extremely limited number of games with PhysX.

I know it seems wasteful, but youre better off just taking that GTX 680 out of the case as youre going to have less heat, better airflow, less power draw and better acoustics without it and next to zero benefit with it.


----------



## hamzta09

Swiggety Swooty, my MSI 980 Ti 6GB Gaming 6G Twin Frozr V has arrived, not yet picked it up tho. Will do so in a few hours.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I tried the dedicated PhysX card thing, and although it bumped my Batman AC: Benchmark score up maybe 10FPS in certain scenes it did absolutely nothing for me in the only game I got the card for, AC: Black Flag (for the advanced PhysX, where the smoke bombs and musket smoke are really dense particles). In fact, it seemed to harm my FPS in this game more than anything.
> 
> Ultimately I ended up removing and returning it as not only was it a waste of $150 but it also increased my secondary GPU's temps back when I was on air (it sat in 4th PCIE slot down, right under secondary which occupied 3rd).
> 
> The card was an EVGA 750 Ti SC with like a 100W TDP lol. I can't imagine having a full card in there solely for the extremely limited number of games with PhysX.
> 
> I know it seems wasteful, but youre better off just taking that GTX 680 out of the case as youre going to have less heat, better airflow, less power draw and better acoustics without it and next to zero benefit with it.


huh, i guess its YMMV: (630 and 640 w/titan)


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> huh, i guess its YMMV: (630 and 640 w/titan)


Id like to see one with Maxwell with and without dedicated physx GPU.


----------



## renji1337

Question you guys, It seems newegg is limiting 980 ti to 1 item per customer, how am I gonna get 2 for SLI? I can only buy from newegg and it has to be from the same newegg account. (newegg doesnt charge me sales tax + i had 3000$ credit with them and I take advantage of there 12months no interest no payment plan)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Question you guys, It seems newegg is limiting 980 ti to 1 item per household, how am I gonna get 2 for SLI? I can only buy from newegg


Ask a neighbour or friend?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Id like to see one with Maxwell with and without dedicated physx GPU.


soon!









i'm getting impatient waiting for classys to be in stock and just may grab a reference. and i just saw 750TIs in evga's back stock for $100.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Ask a neighbour or friend?


I re-edited my post, that would be impossible as I have to use my credit account


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> huh, i guess its YMMV: (630 and 640 w/titan)


That comparison is with one GTX Titan and a 640 at 1080p.

The difference here is that I had two GK110 GPU's, not one, AND a 3rd dedicated PhysX card at 2560x1440 in 3D Vision.

I can tell you right now, I SPENT HOURS, going back and forth between Single 780 Ti and 750 Ti (as PhysX card), 780 Ti SLI and 750 Ti and 780 Ti SLI in one particular scene with most variable removed and there was ZERO benefit to the PhysX card.

I did this around Sept., Oct. of 2014 shortly after I got my ROG Swift and began using 3D Vision.

Supposedly Ubibroke finally got around to getting PhysX to work but if you've played this game then youre probably aware of the COMPLETELY dismal state that PhysX was in, prompting many, including myself, to go out and experiment with dedicated PhysX cards.

I honestly don't know how the review you point to found a difference, most if not all of us who tried a dedicated PhysX card with this game saw zero benefit.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/660850/physx/physx-in-assassins-creed-iv-black-flag-causing-low-fps-on-gtx-780/3/

"I'll add my name to the list as well. Titan SLI with a 650Ti Dedicated to PhysX, and the performance spikes are really irritating.

I've been monitoring GPU usage as well during the game, and the highest I've seen the 650Ti cap out at is 56%, but framerates are still all over the board when I enter an area with PhysX in use (major cities and some costal towns that have a lot of campfires), generally floating between 60 at best, and dropping to 30-40 with a stutter whenever I look around."


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Question you guys, It seems newegg is limiting 980 ti to 1 item per customer, how am I gonna get 2 for SLI? I can only buy from newegg and it has to be from the same newegg account. (newegg doesnt charge me sales tax + i had 3000$ credit with them and I take advantage of there 12months no interest no payment plan)


Try separate orders, maybe? Worst case you can just run one card for a week or two until they get sufficient supply to lift the one card per user limit.


----------



## vulcan78

Honestly guys the limit is SO THAT OTHERS, MANY WHO ARE CURRENTLY READING THIS, CAN PURCHASE ONE AND NOT HAVE TO SIT AROUND TWIDDLING THEIR THUMBS FOR THE NEXT MONTH PLAYING THE 'F5' GAME ON VARIOUS RETAIL OUTLETS BECAUSE THE CARD THEY WANT IS SOLD OUT TO RICH DOUCHEBAGS WHO "NEED TO HAVE 4X 980 TI MSI GAMING" IN THEIR RIG, "JUST BECAUSE".

Let's be considerate shall we?

I'm looking forward to getting either a Classified, Strix or MSI Gaming either this paycheck or the next. It SURE would be nice to be able to do so and not have to worry about Mr. Moneybags buying four at a time because they think they need 4x 980 Ti SLI.

"Lik so kul dud, I lik have so much money dud".


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Honestly guys the limit is SO THAT OTHERS, MANY WHO ARE CURRENTLY READING THIS, CAN PURCHASE ONE AND NOT HAVE TO SIT AROUND TWIDDLING THEIR THUMBS FOR THE NEXT MONTH PLAYING THE 'F5' GAME ON VARIOUS RETAIL OUTLETS BECAUSE THE CARD THEY WANT IS SOLD OUT TO RICH DOUCHEBAGS WHO "NEED TO HAVE 4X 980 TI MSI GAMING" IN THEIR RIG, "JUST BECAUSE".
> 
> Let's be considerate shall we?
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting either a Classified, Strix or MSI Gaming either this paycheck or the next. It SURE would be nice to be able to do so and not have to worry about Mr. Moneybags buying four at a time because they think they need 4x 980 Ti SLI.
> 
> "Lik so kul dud, I lik have so much money dud".


I only want two lol

I found out that the limit only lasts 48hours though. They also said they would make an exception for me for when they come in stock, wooo

also you dont have to spend all day f5ing, just subscribe to nowinstock and use your phone number, they text you almost immediately.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Honestly guys the limit is SO THAT OTHERS, MANY WHO ARE CURRENTLY READING THIS, CAN PURCHASE ONE AND NOT HAVE TO SIT AROUND TWIDDLING THEIR THUMBS FOR THE NEXT MONTH PLAYING THE 'F5' GAME ON VARIOUS RETAIL OUTLETS BECAUSE THE CARD THEY WANT IS SOLD OUT TO RICH DOUCHEBAGS WHO "NEED TO HAVE 4X 980 TI MSI GAMING" IN THEIR RIG, "JUST BECAUSE".
> 
> Let's be considerate shall we?
> 
> I'm looking forward to getting either a Classified, Strix or MSI Gaming either this paycheck or the next. It SURE would be nice to be able to do so and not have to worry about Mr. Moneybags buying four at a time because they think they need 4x 980 Ti SLI.
> 
> "Lik so kul dud, I lik have so much money dud".


u mad bruh? dont forget some people need a 5th for a dedicated PhysX card!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm getting impatient waiting for classys to be in stock and just may grab a reference. and i just saw 750TIs in evga's back stock for $100.


I'm selling one for that much.









I've actually had a thread up testing a dedicated card with 780's some time ago, may be of some use.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1437283/dedicated-physx-card-tested-780-sli-vs-780-sli-660-ppu/0_100

I found that with Ti's in SLI the 750 Ti I was using just slowed them down in most cases or the boost was negligible.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I only want two lol
> 
> I found out that the limit only lasts 48hours though. They also said they would make an exception for me for when they come in stock, wooo
> 
> also you dont have to spend all day f5ing, just subscribe to nowinstock and use your phone number, they text you almost immediately.


Thanks for the advice, I haven't heard of nowinstock until now.







Youre ok, youre only trying to get two reference 980 Ti's and probably need them. I'm talking about the really inconsiderate people for whom any price is but a number.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> u mad bruh?


Yeah man, it's total B.S., rich brats buying up hardware they don't need simply on a whim or for completely pointless benchmark scores "look at my 70k Firestrike score dud, lik, I'm so kul dud".


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm selling one for that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually had a thread up testing a dedicated card with 780's some time ago, may be of some use.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437283/dedicated-physx-card-tested-780-sli-vs-780-sli-660-ppu/0_100
> 
> I found that with Ti's in SLI the 750 Ti I was using just slowed them down in most cases or the boost was negligible.


THANK-YOU. This was exactly my experience and that of the GTX Titan SLI owner I quoted in my last post on this topic.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> That comparison is with one GTX Titan and a 640 at 1080p.
> 
> The difference here is that I had two GK110 GPU's, not one, AND a 3rd dedicated PhysX card at 2560x1440 in 3D Vision.
> 
> I can tell you right now, I SPENT HOURS, going back and forth between Single 780 Ti and 750 Ti (as PhysX card), 780 Ti SLI and 750 Ti and 780 Ti SLI in one particular scene with most variable removed and there was ZERO benefit to the PhysX card.
> 
> I did this around Sept., Oct. of 2014 shortly after I got my ROG Swift and began using 3D Vision.
> 
> Supposedly Ubibroke finally got around to getting PhysX to work but if you've played this game then youre probably aware of the COMPLETELY dismal state that PhysX was in, prompting many, including myself, to go out and experiment with dedicated PhysX cards.
> 
> I honestly don't know how the review you point to found a difference, most if not all of us who tried a dedicated PhysX card with this game saw zero benefit.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/660850/physx/physx-in-assassins-creed-iv-black-flag-causing-low-fps-on-gtx-780/3/
> 
> "I'll add my name to the list as well. Titan SLI with a 650Ti Dedicated to PhysX, and the performance spikes are really irritating.
> 
> I've been monitoring GPU usage as well during the game, and the highest I've seen the 650Ti cap out at is 56%, but framerates are still all over the board when I enter an area with PhysX in use (major cities and some costal towns that have a lot of campfires), generally floating between 60 at best, and dropping to 30-40 with a stutter whenever I look around."


heh relax!

obviously those benches were after your experiment and AC:BF was far from the first game to suffer massive physx growing pains - you'll read some of the exact same posted on the BL 2 steam board as the forum link you posted. lol i remember one guy all POed because a 750ti ran physx better than his other 780ti w/SLI disabled. people make the common mistake of NOT using auto select in the NV control panel.

but i'll admit to be physx biased since i installed cryostasis: reason of sleep years ago and watched the frame rate crumble to single didgits w/GT9600 1Mb it came with . . .*good times!*









btw from the thread you linked


Spoiler: btw from the thread you linked



I wasn't aware of this physx issue in AC4 until yesterday when I had googled around for a reason for low fps even on a GTX 780 Ti, then I saw all these posts floating around in internet - RE: Physx causing low fps!!! *So I decided to put my old / unsold GTX 680 SC+ and use it as a dedicated physx card. And the results were very positive. Now I constantly get 60 fps on a single GTX 780 Ti at 2560x1600 resolution with everything maxed out except AA set at FXAA...!! Before my fps was all over in between 60 tp 10 fps.* So if I sell my 680 I am gonna disable physx on this game - that's a definite....!!!



cheers!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm selling one for that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've actually had a thread up testing a dedicated card with 780's some time ago, may be of some use.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1437283/dedicated-physx-card-tested-780-sli-vs-780-sli-660-ppu/0_100
> 
> I found that with Ti's in SLI the 750 Ti I was using just slowed them down in most cases or the boost was negligible.


i just may grab that!

i am sorry but i don't see anywhere in that thread were the performance was hurt. i see all the avg and mins went up . .? ? ?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i just may grab that!
> 
> i am sorry but i don't see anywhere in that thread were the performance was hurt. i see all the avg and mins went up . .? ? ?


I was referring to the 980 Ti's when I mentioned it may have been holding them back. I didn't do extensive testing like I did with my pair of 780's. I just know the gain was not that great or not there so I decided to remove it from my system. In my case I benefited more from full 8x/8x on Z97 in benchmarks than when leaving it plugged in since it then turns the PCIE speeds to 8x/4x/4x or something like that. I'd love to test how a physx card does on X99


----------



## Somasonic

The local etailer I usually buy through just put the already ridiculous price of the Hybrid up by $89!! I wish somewhere would just stock these at a decent price. Oh and for all the people complaining about their exchange rate making the cards expensive, have a look at this.












/angryrant


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I was referring to the 980 Ti's when I mentioned it may have been holding them back. I didn't do extensive testing like I did with my pair of 780's. I just know the gain was not that great or not there so I decided to remove it from my system. In my case I benefited more from full 8x/8x on Z97 in benchmarks than when leaving it plugged in since it then turns the PCIE speeds to 8x/4x/4x or something like that. I'd love to test how a physx card does on X99


i think you might want to check your MOBO specs it looks like that third PCI x16 (x4 wired) slot shares with the sata express and some usb ports. since its PCI 2.0 only it doesn't share with the two x16 slots.

no?

the same with my z77-v pro (well no stata express but sata3 marvell chip)


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> heh relax!
> 
> obviously those benches were after your experiment and AC:BF was far from the first game to suffer massive physx growing pains - you'll read some of the exact same posted on the BL 2 steam board as the forum link you posted. lol i remember one guy all POed because a 750ti ran physx better than his other 780ti w/SLI disabled. people make the common mistake of NOT using auto select in the NV control panel.
> 
> but i'll admit to be physx biased since i installed cryostasis: reason of sleep years ago and watched the frame rate crumble to single didgits w/GT9600 1Mb it came with . . .*good times!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw from the thread you linked
> 
> 
> Spoiler: btw from the thread you linked
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't aware of this physx issue in AC4 until yesterday when I had googled around for a reason for low fps even on a GTX 780 Ti, then I saw all these posts floating around in internet - RE: Physx causing low fps!!! *So I decided to put my old / unsold GTX 680 SC+ and use it as a dedicated physx card. And the results were very positive. Now I constantly get 60 fps on a single GTX 780 Ti at 2560x1600 resolution with everything maxed out except AA set at FXAA...!! Before my fps was all over in between 60 tp 10 fps.* So if I sell my 680 I am gonna disable physx on this game - that's a definite....!!!
> 
> 
> 
> cheers!


I know about "auto select" I tried it both with "auto select" and manually setting the 750 Ti to PhysX.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> The local etailer I usually buy through just put the already ridiculous price of the Hybrid up by $89!! I wish somewhere would just stock these at a decent price. Oh and for all the people complaining about their exchange rate making the cards expensive, have a look at this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /angryrant


Decent price.

Just buy the Hybrid kit separately (if you can find it available).

OR

Kraken G10 for $75 total ($25 for braket, $50 for Corsair H55) on top of EVGA SC ACX 2.0!

Obtain Hybrid vbios, done deal!

Hell why wait around for Hybrid when you can go one better and add Kraken G10 to Classified which is only $20 more than ACX 2.0 and $50 less than Hybrid!

Classified will eat the reference PCB based "Hybrid''s lunch for the same price ($750 total)!

Difference being, YOU CAN DO CLASSIFIED HYBRID RIGHT NOW.

Have a screwdriver? Youre golden!

But hey if you can't disassemble a reference cooler and add a G10 I don't know how to help you pal:






FYI, 980 Ti Classified's PCB is identical to 780 Ti Classified, the video above may as well be a guide for 980 Ti Classified:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/16860#post_24126463

Try to spot the difference!

EVGA's $120 Hybrid kit:



Corsair's H55, $50:



But hey, if you want to give EVGA another $70 for the same thing because you can't undo maybe 16 screws in total, that's your money!

"Hybrid" for less:

https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html

"Hybrid" for less x2 for over a year about to go on a pair of 980 Ti Classified:


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i think you might want to check your MOBO specs it looks like that third PCI x16 (x4 wired) slot shares with the sata express and some usb ports. since its PCI 2.0 only it doesn't share with the two x16 slots.
> 
> no?
> 
> the same with my z77-v pro (well no stata express but sata3 marvell chip)


According to the manual it appears the bandwidth is shared,

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z97-DELUXE_USB31/E9933_Z97-DELUXE_USB_3-1_for_web_only.pdf?_ga=1.193692077.1883708294.1436117293

Please correct me if I'm wrong, page 1-22. Thanks.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> One card 70%, the other 76%.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, sounds exactly the same as I am experiencing. Nothing above 1500, everything below is okay.
> Are your cards watercooled as well?


I'm in the same boat as you. I can't do more than 1480 on my EVGA Hybrid without the driver crashing, regardless of voltage.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> According to the manual it appears the bandwidth is shared,
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1150/Z97-DELUXE_USB31/E9933_Z97-DELUXE_USB_3-1_for_web_only.pdf?_ga=1.193692077.1883708294.1436117293
> 
> Please correct me if I'm wrong, page 1-22. Thanks.


thats not bandwidth but IRQ assignments.









e:
that would be a complete SLI marketing fail if for any reason the second pci x16 went to x4.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thats not bandwidth but IRQ assignments.


+Rep


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Decent price.
> 
> Just buy the Hybrid kit separately (if you can find it available).


I think the Hybrid kit is about as rare as the Hybrid itself...
Quote:


> OR
> 
> Kraken G10 for $75 total ($25 for braket, $50 for Corsair H55) on top of EVGA SC ACX 2.0!
> 
> Obtain Hybrid vbios, done deal!
> 
> Hell why wait around for Hybrid when you can go one better and add Kraken G10 to Classified which is only $20 more than ACX 2.0 and $50 less than Hybrid!
> 
> Classified will eat the reference PCB based "Hybrid''s lunch for the same price ($750 total)!
> 
> Difference being, YOU CAN DO CLASSIFIED HYBRID RIGHT NOW.
> 
> Have a screwdriver? Youre golden!
> 
> But hey if you can't disassemble a reference cooler and add a G10 I don't know how to help you pal:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, 980 Ti Classified's PCB is identical to 780 Ti Classified, the video above may as well be a guide for 980 Ti Classified:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/16860#post_24126463
> 
> Try to spot the difference!
> 
> EVGA's $120 Hybrid kit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corsair's H55, $50:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But hey, if you want to give EVGA another $70 for the same thing because you can't undo maybe 16 screws in total, that's your money!
> 
> "Hybrid" for less:
> 
> https://www.nzxt.com/product/detail/138-kraken-g10-gpu-bracket.html
> 
> "Hybrid" for less x2 for over a year about to go on a pair of 980 Ti Classified:


Thanks for the tips. While I'm quite capable of the operation I assume it would void warranty? I prefer to keep it clear cut when it comes to ~$3000 worth of GPUs.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I think the Hybrid kit is about as rare as the Hybrid itself...
> Thanks for the tips. While I'm quite capable of the operation I assume it would void warranty? I prefer to keep it clear cut when it comes to ~$3000 worth of GPUs.


Lol, if you go back like 10 pages there was a member on here who had an issue with their SC ACX 2.0 and completely incriminated him / herself, told EVGA "Hey I disassembled the card, replaced factory cooler with NZXT Kraken G10, and am now having an issue with black-screens and shut-downs" AND EVGA TOLD HIM / HER THEY COULD RETURN IT UNDER WARRANTY.

With our help they eventually solved the system shut-down problem (revert to default vbios, reseat cooler, uninstall reinstall display driver).

Now, I'm not saying that you will be given the same leeway from EVGA, but I can say this, having done G10 route there is no tape or anything on the 780 Ti ACX 2.0, and from what I gather 980 Ti ACX 2.0 and Classified, that would indicate to EVGA that you've disassembled the card to begin with AND, to top everything off, REPLACING THE THERMAL COMPOUND DOESN'T VOID YOUR WARRANTY.

So if things go south, you just slap your factory cooler and have it replaced under warranty.

With that out of the way I want to say that we absolutely should not abuse EVGA's warranty program as that will simply eat into their bottom-line and ultimately result in higher prices for all of us. If you do want to go the AIO route with NZXT's G10 bracket and say an H55 YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST USE A CARD WITH A VRM / MOSFET COOLING MID-PLATE otherwise youre going to see 110C temps on the VRM AT LEAST.

The AIO route is a great option, but you need a card with a suitable mid-plate, at present the following cards work well with the G10:

ACX 2.0
Classified
MSI Gaming

The following cards do not have a VRM cooling mid-plate and accomplish VRM cooling via an integrated heat-sink on the cooler and are not recommended:

Gigabyte G1 Gaming
Strix

Reference doesn't do any of the above BUT if you have a reference PCB card you can simply purchase EVGA's ACX 2.0 cooler separately, solely for the mid-plate. It will add to the total cost but at least this is an option you can move forward with right now if youre intimidated with a full custom loop and must go the AIO route seeing as how EVGA's Hybrid kit is nearly impossible to get ahold of, and for good reason:

Here's that AIO performance:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2






Note that you will actually have a far superior end-product if you go the Classified + Kraken G10 + Corsair H55 route than EVGA's Hybrid for the same total cost layout.

Dual BIOS
14+3 Power Phase
8+8 Pin Power
Unlocked Voltage

The Classified is a MONSTER with lower temps. On air it's only marginally faster but with load temps of 50C and below WATCH OUT.


----------



## BMP0341

Can someone


----------



## renji1337

I'm probably gonna go kraken g10 + h55 or h80i with my top classified, ill keep my bottom classified on air cooling because the bottom never gets too hot + idk how to put two of those in lmao


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.
> 
> Power Target: 375W
> Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
> Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)
> 
> Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!
> 
> motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.


motivman... your bios does wonders with my evga 980 Ti sc+ acx 2.0+. by default I was having a hard time overclocking the card to +10% power + 87vm and maintaining a stable 1425mhz ~ 1450mhz on the core. its been tough seeing many others members hitting clocks of 1450 ~ 1525+.

with the stock, default evga bios i managed to get a maximum of 15322 score in FireStrike benchmark. how ever as soon as I installed your bios added a quick +100 core clock (1394 boost) I managed to get a higher score of 15520 while also maintaining an obvious more stable card running at those clocks.

I also noticed that motivman's bios remains a constant voltage of 1.230v through idle and load. while having a lower power usage overall which helps in achieving overclock stability easier.

I want to say, thank you so much for sharing this awesome bios, I personally use it with the ACX cooler since my temperatures do not see the 80c with the current bios and overclocks. I am happy with my card not throttling. I want to lastly ask the community if they recommend motivman's bios for running on an air cooled card. my current overclock is as follows... 1440 core clock, +200 memory clock and constant 1.230 on both idle and load with temperatures not getting higher than 78-79 under extreme stress tests.


----------



## Testier

What are the average clocks people are getting on the classy? are the voltage still locked on it?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMP0341*
> 
> 
> Can someone who has installed a EK waterblock on their 980 ti tell me if thermal pads go on the chokes? (I think thats what they are, the silver caps) The instructions i got are not very specific.[


This is how I did it,


----------



## BMP0341

[/quote]


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMP0341*
> 
> Can someone who has installed a EK waterblock on their 980 ti tell me if thermal pads go on the chokes? (I think thats what they are, the silver caps) The instructions i got are not very specific.And the waterblock fit right? When I put the block on it didn't seem to be level with the card. I have the full cover block.


I also have the full cover blocks and they fit perfectly.


----------



## BMP0341

Maybe I'm just being paranoid, thanks.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> The AIO route is a great option, but you need a card with a suitable mid-plate, at present the following cards work well with the G10:
> 
> ACX 2.0
> Classified
> MSI Gaming
> 
> The following cards do not have a VRM cooling mid-plate and accomplish VRM cooling via an integrated heat-sink on the cooler and are not recommended:
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming
> Strix
> 
> Reference doesn't do any of the above BUT if you have a reference PCB card you can simply purchase EVGA's ACX 2.0 cooler separately, solely for the mid-plate. It will add to the total cost but at least this is an option you can move forward with right now if youre intimidated with a full custom loop and must go the AIO route seeing as how EVGA's Hybrid kit is nearly impossible to get ahold of, and for good reason:
> 
> Here's that AIO performance:
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that you will actually have a far superior end-product if you go the Classified + Kraken G10 + Corsair H55 route than EVGA's Hybrid for the same total cost layout.
> 
> Dual BIOS
> 14+3 Power Phase
> 8+8 Pin Power
> Unlocked Voltage
> 
> The Classified is a MONSTER with lower temps. On air it's only marginally faster but with load temps of 50C and below WATCH OUT.


Note that for pretty much all EVGA cards with a midplate you're going to need a copper shim to fit the cooler. Otherwise the midplate has some protrusions near the GPU chip that will prevent the waterblock from fitting all the way. MSI does not have such an issue and overall I think right now it's the best proponent for AIO cooler since it has a separate VRM heatsink as well as a midplate for VRAM cooling. Of course it's only 8+2 phase and no unlocked voltage but not sure how much that matters overall.

MSI also lets you remove the cooler as long as when you RMA the cooler is back on and there is no physical damage.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was on X99.


That's a total of 1430 higher than my highest score, with the exact same components.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5314124
I don't know if I should be sad. That's quite a big difference
Are you watercooled? What clocks or BIOS do you have?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you. I can't do more than 1480 on my EVGA Hybrid without the driver crashing, regardless of voltage.


Quite sad ._. But good that I am not the only one. Sorry








So you habe the default BIOS of the Hybrid? That should not have a difference to the SC one, just clocks, so the same.

I am really not sure if I should try to use a custom BIOS. I didn't want to, cause of void waranty ._.
But if I could get >50 more core clock, that would be... something to think about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMP0341*
> 
> 
> Can someone who has installed a EK waterblock on their 980 ti tell me if thermal pads go on the chokes? (I think thats what they are, the silver caps) The instructions i got are not very specific.[


Yes, you should.
I have done the exact same thing as @wholeeo.

Keep in mind that when you tighten the screws there will be enough pressure to make everything bound


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> Note that for pretty much all EVGA cards with a midplate you're going to need a copper shim to fit the cooler. Otherwise the midplate has some protrusions near the GPU chip that will prevent the waterblock from fitting all the way.


Shim was a no-go for me given how much people have cried about thermal paste in Intel CPUs. Why do the same thing to a GPU I'm trying to cool by adding another layer of paste?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> MSI also lets you remove the cooler as long as when you RMA the cooler is back on and there is no physical damage.


However there is a "warranty void if removed" sticker on one of the main heatsink screws, just to give you sweaty palms.


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah, Kraken G10 bro, you have the card for it (ACX, it has a mid-plate). Get ready for 50C load temps with nearly inaudible performance.


thanks a mil... someone suggested I go custom water, but after just a bit of a research I'm not sure I am ready for the hassle.
They have the Kraken G10 in local stores. You also suggested the Corsair H55, which I can also get.

So to summarize, I get the Kraken G10, Corsair H55, screwdriver and I'm ready to start, right? Need a thermal paste or is it included in the kraken box?

I have a mATX case (Aerocool DS) and 650W PSU (single 980Ti). Will the Kraken fit in you think and have enough power? Usually use pcpartpicker for compatibility check, but don't know how to add something like this there.
My card is on 8+6 pin atm. What is the requirement for the G10/H55 combo? Have to check if I have enough power cables.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> thanks a mil... someone suggested I go custom water, but after just a bit of a research I'm not sure I am ready for the hassle.
> They have the Kraken G10 in local stores. You also suggested the Corsair H55, which I can also get.
> 
> So to summarize, I get the Kraken G10, Corsair H55, screwdriver and I'm ready to start, right? Need a thermal paste or is it included in the kraken box?
> 
> I have a mATX case (Aerocool DS) and 650W PSU (single 980Ti). Will the Kraken fit in you think and have enough power? Usually use pcpartpicker for compatibility check, but don't know how to add something like this there.
> My card is on 8+6 pin atm. What is the requirement for the G10/H55 combo? Have to check if I have enough power cables.


Corsair H55 should come with paste pre-applied. It's decent paste and will have better application consistency since it's printed in a thin layer over the block.

G10 requires a 3-pin fan header for the VRM fan. This fan is low-RPM so you can just hook to 12v.

H55 requires at least 2 3-pin fan headers: one for the pump and one for the fan. Pump can go to 12v. Fan should go to a variable speed controller like your motherboard fan headers to control noise and performance.

Main consideration will be if you have enough space on the back 120mm exhaust or the top 240mm exhaust to mount the H55. Given that the DS mounts the motherboard horizontally, the H55 tubes should reach any mount point. Your CPU cooler may block the top mount and the back mount, and you will still want 2-3 cm of free space in front of the fan to maximize air flow and minimize noise. That's 70-80mm of clearance you want and 50mm at a minimum.

*Your GPU will also require a 25mm x 25mm copper shim for the H55 to contact the GPU die*. I also recommend some 15mm x 15mm x 5-10mm aluminum heatsinks to stick onto the mid-plate, but it's not required. The GPU not blasting hot air on to the mid-plate should offset the decreased air flow.


----------



## welshmouse

Does anyone have a link to the comparison between g1 gaming (or similar) and reference cards when both are overclocked?

I'm trying to figure out if the g1 gaming is worth the significant extra cost, and most reviews either show both at stock, or an overclocked g1 vs a stock reference.
The cost difference is pretty large here, so I don't want to waste 200 bucks if it only overclocks worth 2fps extra.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Did you raise the power
> My clocks at 1540/3950 stay steady while playing the Witcher 3 at 1440p. No dips at all. Is your power limit turned all the way up? I believe I had fluctuating clock speeds on my stock BIOS, but that problem was solved after flashing the MaxAir 1.25v BIOS from the first post.


Many thanks for your response.

Yes I have power limit to Max and temp limit to Max. I am on stock Bios.

My card is the EVGA GTX980Ti SC with reference Air cooler

The Core Clock boosts fine even without OC to about 1380 in unigine but then as soon as the temp goes to about 60-63degrees the VDDC drops down to 1.18 and the core drops too.

then as soon as the card reaches 70 degrees the VDDC drops again and the core with it.

There is now way yo keep voltage steady. Is this a safety feature built in to the card to automatically throttle voltage when these Temps are reached?

Should I flash the bios to Max Air?

My card has an ASIC of 76.6 percent. I cant even maintain a small OC as as soon as those temps are reached the card throttles the voltage and Core Clock. and Overvolting is pointless as because im on Air even with a super agressive Fan Profile the card quiclky goes above 60 and throttles voltage back to default 1.18. Temps never go above 73 ion the custom fan profile.

Thanks for all the help so far guys n gas, Any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## Gobigorgohome

Just sold off my last GPU and I need a new one.

It/they will be ran on air, my question is, reference PCB with reference cooler or custom PCB with "aftermarket" cooler? I will get two and do the max overclock on air.


----------



## funkmetal

Feels like such a long wait, my 2 GPU's should arrive on Tuesday. Any tips for someone switching from 780Ti's to 980Ti's?


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Corsair H55 should come with paste pre-applied. It's decent paste and will have better application consistency since it's printed in a thin layer over the block.
> 
> G10 requires a 3-pin fan header for the VRM fan. This fan is low-RPM so you can just hook to 12v.
> 
> H55 requires at least 2 3-pin fan headers: one for the pump and one for the fan. Pump can go to 12v. Fan should go to a variable speed controller like your motherboard fan headers to control noise and performance.
> 
> Main consideration will be if you have enough space on the back 120mm exhaust or the top 240mm exhaust to mount the H55. Given that the DS mounts the motherboard horizontally, the H55 tubes should reach any mount point. Your CPU cooler may block the top mount and the back mount, and you will still want 2-3 cm of free space in front of the fan to maximize air flow and minimize noise. That's 70-80mm of clearance you want and 50mm at a minimum.
> 
> *Your GPU will also require a 25mm x 25mm copper shim for the H55 to contact the GPU die*. I also recommend some 15mm x 15mm x 5-10mm aluminum heatsinks to stick onto the mid-plate, but it's not required. The GPU not blasting hot air on to the mid-plate should offset the decreased air flow.


that's a lot of dependancies to keep in mind. When I open my case it feels crowded already...
- I have place on the top, where my CPU cooler (scythe mugen 4) shouldn't block the space. I can eventually move my GPU to the other slots if needed.
- have to check if there are free 3x 3-pin headers, have an Asrock z77m fatal1ty

As for the copper shim and aluminium heatsinks, can you post me a link or two? called the local store and they don't offer anything like it. thanks


----------



## i7monkey

I dunno why I bought this. It's gonna collect dust just like my 780 and 780Ti









Any good games out there I should try?


----------



## Gdourado

Thinking about pulling the trigger on a EVGA SC+ ACX due to the cooling solution beeing one of the quietest of the 980ti's.

But I read somewhere that the voltage is locked and that can seriously limit the OC on the card and even induce throttling.
Is this accurate? Are there any mods for this card to unlock the voltag?

Cheers!


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Thinking about pulling the trigger on a EVGA SC+ ACX due to the cooling solution beeing one of the quietest of the 980ti's.


I'm honestly worried if that's the case..
have the 4995 version (SC+ ACX+ backplate) and on Witcher 3 I get to stable 83c, while fans are on 70% which I don't consider quiet. Overclocked by +120core/240memory gets me to 86c/90% fan speed. Not bearable.

Prior the purchase I read the same 'this is very quiet' reviews. It is not. I will either do a water block or replace it with the hydro version (have to sell mine first, local shop doesn't take it back).
It is a great card, don't take me wrong. But not quiet.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> I'm honestly worried if that's the case..
> have the 4995 version (SC+ ACX+ backplate) and on Witcher 3 I get to stable 83c, while fans are on 70% which I don't consider quiet. Overclocked by +120core/240memory gets me to 86c/90% fan speed. Not bearable.
> 
> Prior the purchase I read the same 'this is very quiet' reviews. It is not. I will either do a water block or replace it with the hydro version (have to sell mine first, local shop doesn't take it back).
> It is a great card, don't take me wrong. But not quiet.


Hi,
Thank you for your insight.
That is good to know.
I read several reviews on the card, including the Hardware Canuks one, and the card is considered very quiet.
If what you say is the case, I am going to reconsider the card.
I just sold a reference 290X mainly due to the unbereable noise at load.

Cheers!


----------



## i7monkey

If you don't like loud noise and you have a 60Hz display use a frame capper to limit your FPS to 60Hz. The GPU doesn't have to work as hard and you'll get better temps and a much quieter experience.


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I read several reviews on the card, including the Hardware Canuks one, and the card is considered very quiet.
> If what you say is the case, I am going to reconsider the card.


sure, np.
I originally thought I might have a defect card, bad airflow, whatever. But as I read through the posts in this thread seems my temps are normal for this version. Same for fan speed/loudness.
Lack of noise is the most important aspect of any pc component I buy (performance second) and I made a wrong decision this time... which surprised me as my previous Sapphire 7870 was really quiet compared to this EVGA. Thought if I spend 700eur it must be fautless. should have thought twice.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Does anyone have a link to the comparison between g1 gaming (or similar) and reference cards when both are overclocked?
> 
> I'm trying to figure out if the g1 gaming is worth the significant extra cost, and most reviews either show both at stock, or an overclocked g1 vs a stock reference.
> The cost difference is pretty large here, so I don't want to waste 200 bucks if it only overclocks worth 2fps extra.


Overclocked performance should be pretty much the same, the main difference is that the custom PCB models will reach higher overclocks (reference usually go 1400-1450 MHz whereas custom can go over 1500) with lower VRM temps and less noise thanks to bigger and better coolers. The main benefit of the reference board is that they're cheaper and it's possible to find full cover waterblocks for them easier than any other model. For purely air cooling I don't like them at all.

At least in Europe the price over reference is usually something like 50 euros which IMO isn't all that much if it gives you a better card. This is based on German prices though as here in Finland every retailer is severely price gouging. I just ordered the MSI 980 Ti Gaming card from Germany and even with the rather steep shipping and slight rise of the card's price in the last few days it's going to be roughly 70 euros cheaper. Of course any warranty issues will take longer.


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> If you don't like loud noise and you have a 60Hz display use a frame capper to limit your FPS to 60Hz. The GPU doesn't have to work as hard and you'll get better temps and a much quieter experience.


I have a 1080p60 TV. Frame capped to 60fps on witcher 3 through RTSS. Everything on ultra (except shadows/grass on high as it made fps drop to 46 every now and then). Still, runs on 70% fan speed, 83c.
As your signature says, nothing is overkill for 1080p60. I had to disable DSR still, dropped to 30fps (I know the card is running 4k if it is on).


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Many thanks for your response.
> 
> Yes I have power limit to Max and temp limit to Max. I am on stock Bios.
> 
> My card is the EVGA GTX980Ti SC with reference Air cooler
> 
> The Core Clock boosts fine even without OC to about 1380 in unigine but then as soon as the temp goes to about 60-63degrees the VDDC drops down to 1.18 and the core drops too.
> 
> then as soon as the card reaches 70 degrees the VDDC drops again and the core with it.
> 
> There is now way yo keep voltage steady. Is this a safety feature built in to the card to automatically throttle voltage when these Temps are reached?
> 
> Should I flash the bios to Max Air?
> 
> My card has an ASIC of 76.6 percent. I cant even maintain a small OC as as soon as those temps are reached the card throttles the voltage and Core Clock. and Overvolting is pointless as because im on Air even with a super agressive Fan Profile the card quiclky goes above 60 and throttles voltage back to default 1.18. Temps never go above 73 ion the custom fan profile.
> 
> Thanks for all the help so far guys n gas, Any advice greatly appreciated


The maxair bios was a bit to aggresive for my card. Temps would go pretty high on it. I edited my evga's bios (sc same as yours) to up the power limit to 350W and locked the load vcore to 1.2v. It's running nicely now, without any voltage drops (in 2d it drops, just in 3d it stays put, as you need). Standard clock so you can adjust freely in precision/afterburner, power level 140%, don't mess with the volts in the software i'd say. No point.

Let me know if you wanna give it a go and i'll post it.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> The maxair bios was a bit to aggresive for my card. Temps would go pretty high on it. I edited my evga's bios (sc same as yours) to up the power limit to 350W and locked the load vcore to 1.2v. It's running nicely now, without any voltage drops (in 2d it drops, just in 3d it stays put, as you need). Standard clock so you can adjust freely in precision/afterburner, power level 140%, don't mess with the volts in the software i'd say. No point.
> 
> Let me know if you wanna give it a go and i'll post it.


Thanks for your response and offer. Id like to give it a try.

Can anyone confirm if the vcore throttling is due to preset Temp limits?

No matter what i do the voltage drops to default and below at 60 and 70 degrees respectivley and this makes Overclocking unstable and pointless


----------



## welshmouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> Overclocked performance should be pretty much the same, the main difference is that the custom PCB models will reach higher overclocks (reference usually go 1400-1450 MHz whereas custom can go over 1500) with lower VRM temps and less noise thanks to bigger and better coolers. The main benefit of the reference board is that they're cheaper and it's possible to find full cover waterblocks for them easier than any other model. For purely air cooling I don't like them at all.
> 
> At least in Europe the price over reference is usually something like 50 euros which IMO isn't all that much if it gives you a better card. This is based on German prices though as here in Finland every retailer is severely price gouging. I just ordered the MSI 980 Ti Gaming card from Germany and even with the rather steep shipping and slight rise of the card's price in the last few days it's going to be roughly 70 euros cheaper. Of course any warranty issues will take longer.


Do you have a source on those numbers?

I know the non-reference will overclock higher, that's exactly what I'm asking is by _how much_?

The g1 gaming card here is about 130 USD more expensive than reference.

I'm totally willing to pay the premium _if_ it will overclock a decent amount higher.

I really want actuall comparisons though, not just random snippets from different sites. We all know that the actual stated boost clock has little to do with what the card can actually reach, so it seems quite possible that a non-reference card will achieve much better performance at a seemingly similar overclock.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Thanks for your response and offer. Id like to give it a try.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the vcore throttling is due to preset Temp limits?
> 
> No matter what i do the voltage drops to default and below at 60 and 70 degrees respectivley and this makes Overclocking unstable and pointless


No idea why it drops. I modified both because the evga was doing 1.187v while the asus only 1.137v, so I would crash at anything above 1380-1390 boost. I had the evga original bios on both so no idea why the voltage was different.

With the current one i can do 1430-1440 boost in SLI all stable so it did the trick for me i guess.

980ti_1.2v_350w.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> No idea why it drops. I modified both because the evga was doing 1.187v while the asus only 1.137v, so I would crash at anything above 1380-1390 boost. I had the evga original bios on both so no idea why the voltage was different.
> 
> With the current one i can do 1430-1440 boost in SLI all stable so it did the trick for me i guess.
> 
> 980ti_1.2v_350w.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks again, much appreciated.

My Voltage drops to 1.18 every time no matter what i do, If I overvolt even slightly it will peak briefly at the inputted voltage e.g. 1.2 but will drop back to default almost immediately as the card is always above 60 degrees. I get max boost of 1316MHz without OC and this goes down to about 1304 when the card goes above 63 degrees and downvolts.

Can anyone confirm if Temp limits throttle voltage?

skkane, Can I ask what are your temps like with this bios and OC'd? and does the Voltage drop with temps?

I'm getting about 70-73 on witcher 3 maxed out, hairworks off, unlimited fps and VSync off in game and adaptive VSync on in Nvidia control Panel (to fix major stuttering) . My monitor is 60hz hence Vsync. Voltage drops at these temps reducing clock speed by about 40Mhz


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Well, 980 != 980 Ti. An extra 100W is nothing to sneeze at.


Bingo. The 980 and 980 Ti are not comparable (unlike the 780 and 780 Ti were) in terms of heat output. The same coolers will perform worse in terms of temperature and noise on the 980 Ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> I'm honestly worried if that's the case..
> have the 4995 version (SC+ ACX+ backplate) and on Witcher 3 I get to stable 83c, while fans are on 70% which I don't consider quiet. Overclocked by +120core/240memory gets me to 86c/90% fan speed. Not bearable.
> 
> Prior the purchase I read the same 'this is very quiet' reviews. It is not. I will either do a water block or replace it with the hydro version (have to sell mine first, local shop doesn't take it back).
> It is a great card, don't take me wrong. But not quiet.


I don't think your card is representative of the SKU. My card tops out at 79-81'C (@ ~50-55% fan speed) and I have *no exhaust fans* in my mITX case (it's literally the worst environment possible for an open-air cooling solution).
It could be that the factory TIM/mounting job on yours is bad or yours has an unusually high stock voltage.


----------



## CronBong

Will the EVGA GTX 980 Ti classified with its 14+3 power phase be much faster than the Galax 980 Ti HOF with 8+2 power phase design?

They both have the exact same clock speeds.

Thanks.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Sometimes I wish I was on X99.


I upgraded to X99 for less than $800.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> No idea why it drops. I modified both because the evga was doing 1.187v while the asus only 1.137v, so I would crash at anything above 1380-1390 boost. I had the evga original bios on both so no idea why the voltage was different.
> 
> With the current one i can do 1430-1440 boost in SLI all stable so it did the trick for me i guess.
> 
> 980ti_1.2v_350w.zip 152k .zip file


I have had 6 or 7 high-end Maxwell GPUs (from the 970 to the 980 Ti) and I've noticed that higher ASIC cards had lower operating voltages, even with the same stock BIOS.

The vDroop thing happens/happened to all of my cards as well. There seems to be a "Voltage Limit" flag in PrecisionX 16 that correlates to the voltage drop, but I have no idea what causes it.


----------



## JynxLee

I'm new to GPU OC'ing.

Should I be focusing more on Core clock vs mem clock? I'm finding it difficult to get 3dmark to run for more than 30 seconds without the drivers crashing. I've played around with all the settings, increasing voltage and so on and it seems I can't really increase much on the mem clock if I want my core clock to go any further.

this is a evga gtx 980 ti sc. So Im not sure what the optimal settings are for the best experience but I don't seem to be coming anywhere near what other's are getting so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.

This thread is huge and I'm reading through each page best I can to try and gather more knowledge.


----------



## Raxus

Anyone with a EVGA 980 ti Hybrid able to save and send their stock bios to me?


----------



## Hiikeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I also noticed that motivman's bios remains a constant voltage of 1.230v through idle and load...
> 
> ..constant 1.230 on both idle and load with temperatures not getting higher than 78-79 under extreme stress tests.


I have same bios since friday on my reference card and idle vGPU is 0.8xxV. If i have my browser (chrome) open, voltage stays on 1.23V.


----------



## Rickles

1 week of vacation and I am 500 post behind.

If anything needs added to the OP PM me please.


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I don't think your card is representative of the SKU. My card tops out at 79-81'C (@ ~50-55% fan speed) and I have *no exhaust fans* in my mITX case (it's literally the worst environment possible for an open-air cooling solution).
> It could be that the factory TIM/mounting job on yours is bad or yours has an unusually high stock voltage.


Would love your temps/fan speeds. 50% speed is the most I consider OK on this card. I contacted EVGA support concerning this now.
Is there a way I can check/lower the stock voltage?
The card overclocks quite as expected, was able to get to ~1430 on core, but the temps got from the 'standard' 83c to the worrying 91c in Kombustor after 10min


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BMP0341*
> 
> 
> Can someone who has installed a EK waterblock on their 980 ti tell me if thermal pads go on the chokes? (I think thats what they are, the silver caps) The instructions i got are not very specific.[


No, the thermal pads do not go on it. If you look at the block you will see that only the memory behind it is cooled.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> Do you have a source on those numbers?
> 
> I know the non-reference will overclock higher, that's exactly what I'm asking is by _how much_?
> 
> The g1 gaming card here is about 130 USD more expensive than reference.
> 
> I'm totally willing to pay the premium _if_ it will overclock a decent amount higher.
> 
> I really want actuall comparisons though, not just random snippets from different sites. We all know that the actual stated boost clock has little to do with what the card can actually reach, so it seems quite possible that a non-reference card will achieve much better performance at a seemingly similar overclock.


Unfortunately not, it's simply based on what I read on various forums. There seem to be few reference cards that can go all the way to 1500 with the reference cooler (though it seems possible on water/AIO coolers) whereas custom cards go are always able to go well over 1400, most reaching near 1500.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> Would love your temps/fan speeds. 50% speed is the most I consider OK on this card. I contacted EVGA support concerning this now.
> Is there a way I can check/lower the stock voltage?
> The card overclocks quite as expected, was able to get to ~1430 on core, but the temps got from the 'standard' 83c to the worrying 91c in Kombustor after 10min


You should be able to monitor the GPU voltage via Afterburner or PrecisionX.

My fan curve is the stock one for silent idle. My idle temps are 40-58'C depending on 2D GPU acceleration. Early loading gets me to about 76'C @ 40%. Due to abysmal airflow (no exhaust) in my case this rises to 79'C @ ~50% over five minutes of full load, then rides out to 80-81'C @ 55% over a half-hour or more. My card is running at 1430MHz with 1.16-1.18v on the core (some kind of vDroop at load brings it down to 1.16).


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Quite sad ._. But good that I am not the only one. Sorry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you habe the default BIOS of the Hybrid? That should not have a difference to the SC one, just clocks, so the same.
> 
> I am really not sure if I should try to use a custom BIOS. I didn't want to, cause of void waranty ._.
> But if I could get >50 more core clock, that would be... something to think about.


I am using a custom BIOS in the OP, due to my card throttling (power limit) with the stock BIOS.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I have had 6 or 7 high-end Maxwell GPUs (from the 970 to the 980 Ti) and I've noticed that higher ASIC cards had lower operating voltages, even with the same stock BIOS.
> 
> The vDroop thing happens/happened to all of my cards as well. There seems to be a "Voltage Limit" flag in PrecisionX 16 that correlates to the voltage drop, but I have no idea what causes it.


Thanks for your input

Something is dropping my voltage no matter what i do. The card rarely goes below 60 at load and often rises to 71-75 with very aggressive custom fan profile.

ASIC is 76.6 and I can OC with stock voltage (max 1.18) to get about 1408 Clock speed which drops to about 1380 when temps go above mid 60's and the voltage goes down to 1.16 or lower.

Memory clock cant handle much OC at all.

Can anyone confirm if Temp is causing voltage throttling and if custom Bios will prevent this?


----------



## Hiikeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the vcore throttling is due to preset Temp limits?


Voltage/Mhz start throttling before temp target is reached.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I'm new to GPU OC'ing.
> 
> Should I be focusing more on Core clock vs mem clock? I'm finding it difficult to get 3dmark to run for more than 30 seconds without the drivers crashing. I've played around with all the settings, increasing voltage and so on and it seems I can't really increase much on the mem clock if I want my core clock to go any further.
> 
> this is a evga gtx 980 ti sc. So Im not sure what the optimal settings are for the best experience but I don't seem to be coming anywhere near what other's are getting so I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
> 
> This thread is huge and I'm reading through each page best I can to try and gather more knowledge.


Yes ... Work on core first. Push it up till it's not stable in 3DMark and/or Valley. Then back it down some and push up the mem till it starts crashing again. I'm still a noob for the most part but that seems to be the best method that I have come across. Still not confident enough to push up the voltage. Hope this helps.

Edit: I have found that at some of the higher clock speeds it helps to pump up the power from 100% to 105-110%. This helps stability without having to raise voltage.


----------



## DrWerewolf

At what point do they start throttling?

I've turned power limit up to 110 and temps never go above 73 Max. Usually sit in the mid 60's

so what could possible be causing the voltage drops?


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> You should be able to monitor the GPU voltage via Afterburner or PrecisionX.


I will do that, but that in itself won't tell me if the voltage is problem of my card running hot.
To lower the voltage, I would need a flashed bios, right? With voltage lower than what AB tells me I have. Or is there easier way to lower the voltage? thanks


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiikeri*
> 
> Voltage/Mhz start throttling before temp target is reached.


At what point do they start throttling?

I've turned power limit up to 110 and temps never go above 73 Max. Usually sit in the mid 60's

so what could possible be causing the voltage drops?


----------



## Mnemo05

any idea about the tjmax for 980ti vrams?

vrams on my card are toasty even with the alu heatsinks installed on them..


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Yes ... Work on core first. Push it up till it's not stable in 3DMark and/or Valley. Then back it down some and push up the mem till it starts crashing again. I'm still a noob for the most part but that seems to be the best method that I have come across. Still not confident enough to push up the voltage. Hope this helps.
> 
> Edit: I have found that at some of the higher clock speeds it helps to pump up the power from 100% to 105-110%. This helps stability without having to raise voltage.


Seems the best I've gotten is +150 core and +500 mem without 3dmark crashing. Can't seem to get the core higher even with voltage.

on a side note does putting the mem at +500 make the mem 4000 and thus 8000mhz or does it just add directly to the 7010 making it 7510mhz.


----------



## Divvy

With my EVGA Reference card, I've experimented a bit to see where the heat throttle points are. The starting voltage is 1.24v. Each throttle point will drop the voltage by one boost strap. One of them is already in the 50's. One in the 60's, one shortly after 70c, and the final one hits at 85c. So optimally, to hold +87mv, you'd have to have watercooling to keep the card at around 50c at most. Or edit the BIOS to effectively disable boost.

Anyone have any idea how hot reference card VRM's get under higher voltages, like 1.25v?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> I will do that, but that in itself won't tell me if the voltage is problem of my card running hot.
> To lower the voltage, I would need a flashed bios, right? With voltage lower than what AB tells me I have. Or is there easier way to lower the voltage? thanks


Yes, it wouldn't isolate voltage as the cuplrit. I really think there's something wrong with how the cooler is mounted based on your temps/fan.

The previous generation of Afterburner/Precision (around the Kepler era) supported software undervolting but I think you have to edit the BIOS in order to do it now.

Nonetheless you shouldn't have to undervolt the card to get acceptable temps/noise.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Thanks again, much appreciated.
> 
> My Voltage drops to 1.18 every time no matter what i do, If I overvolt even slightly it will peak briefly at the inputted voltage e.g. 1.2 but will drop back to default almost immediately as the card is always above 60 degrees. I get max boost of 1316MHz without OC and this goes down to about 1304 when the card goes above 63 degrees and downvolts.
> 
> Can anyone confirm if Temp limits throttle voltage?
> 
> skkane, Can I ask what are your temps like with this bios and OC'd? and does the Voltage drop with temps?
> 
> I'm getting about 70-73 on witcher 3 maxed out, hairworks off, unlimited fps and VSync off in game and adaptive VSync on in Nvidia control Panel (to fix major stuttering) . My monitor is 60hz hence Vsync. Voltage drops at these temps reducing clock speed by about 40Mhz


79 / 77 during the 3dmark runs, top card got up to 80 max in gta v. This is with an open case. Voltage never drops during games / 3d apps. Glued at 1.205v each card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I have had 6 or 7 high-end Maxwell GPUs (from the 970 to the 980 Ti) and I've noticed that higher ASIC cards had lower operating voltages, even with the same stock BIOS.
> 
> The vDroop thing happens/happened to all of my cards as well. There seems to be a "Voltage Limit" flag in PrecisionX 16 that correlates to the voltage drop, but I have no idea what causes it.


Yes. The asus card had lower voltage because it has a better asic. 1.137 (72.3 asic) vs 1.187 evga (63.4 asic).


----------



## ErockR32

In stock at Micro Center ( Long Island ) MSI/PNY 980 TI reference. Gigabyte 980 ti overclocked Reference.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divvy*
> 
> With my EVGA Reference card, I've experimented a bit to see where the heat throttle points are. The starting voltage is 1.24v. Each throttle point will drop the voltage by one boost strap. One of them is already in the 50's. One in the 60's, one shortly after 70c, and the final one hits at 85c. So optimally, to hold +87mv, you'd have to have watercooling to keep the card at around 50c at most. Or edit the BIOS to effectively disable boost.
> 
> Anyone have any idea how hot reference card VRM's get under higher voltages, like 1.25v?


Thanks for your clear information Divvy.

This would explain my voltage drops to 1.18 at around 60

As im on air the card is rarely below 65-70 degrees at load so my voltage is always gimped to default thus rendering decent Overclocking pointless.

Though I can get to 1408 Mhz even with voltage at 1.18 so its fine.

Incidentally, I was running witcher 3 for about 4 hrs the other day with +175 clock and +300 Mem and the game crashed to desktop. The card was then stuck at 1.18 volts and the clock and mem were running at max at idle. Couldn't get the card to reset to default.
I was using afterburner so KBoost was not running.

I had to run DDU and reinstall all drivers to fix it. Dont know if this is a problem anyone here has noticed yet.

So basically in order to get a decent stable OC without the voltage throttling and lowering your Clock/Mem speed you need to out it under water?


----------



## Medous

*URGENT*: Hey guys, isn't it the same as getting the expensive Hybrid EVGA - to buy a stock 980 Ti, take off the silver cover (but not the VRAM fan) and put for example a Corsair Hydro on it? The only issue I see with it is the not that good looking GPU (I have a closed Tower so I wouldn't mind) and maybe some mounting issues. Your opinions why is this a good / bad idea?

Example: HG10 N980 - something like that.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Seems the best I've gotten is +150 core and +500 mem without 3dmark crashing. Can't seem to get the core higher even with voltage.
> 
> on a side note does putting the mem at +500 make the mem 4000 and thus 8000mhz or does it just add directly to the 7010 making it 7510mhz.


+150 seems about right. Every card is different but we're all close to each other. The mem thing I'm not sure about .... like I said I'm a bit of a nub. You're doing better than I am though because I can't get to +500. Crashing at anything over +250.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yes, it wouldn't isolate voltage as the cuplrit. I really think there's something wrong with how the cooler is mounted based on your temps/fan.
> 
> The previous generation of Afterburner/Precision (around the Kepler era) supported software undervolting but I think you have to edit the BIOS in order to do it now.
> 
> Nonetheless you shouldn't have to undervolt the card to get acceptable temps/noise.


I'm using GB's software and I think it supports under volting. Guess I could take a look later.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> 79 / 77 during the 3dmark runs, top card got up to 80 max in gta v. This is with an open case. Voltage never drops during games / 3d apps. Glued at 1.205v each card.
> Yes. The asus card had lower voltage because it has a better asic. 1.137 (72.3 asic) vs 1.187 evga (63.4 asic).


Thank you sir!

I'll give your bios a spin when i get home and report back. My card asic is 76.6 so that would explain te voltage at 1.18 but the temp throttling is infuriating.

What is the point in OC if the Temp limit will just gimp the voltage,.

Anyway thanks again!


----------



## renji1337

Which would be the best card to have in SLI air cooled, and which card would be good for a kraken g10? I was thinking of maybe getting a g10 for the TOP CARD only if temps are too high. is this a good idea?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I'm probably gonna go kraken g10 + h55 or h80i with my top classified, ill keep my bottom classified on air cooling because the bottom never gets too hot + idk how to put two of those in lmao


No you want to do both G10 + H55 because the G10 92mm fan will be intaking the heat expelled from the secondary GPU right in onto the primaries VRM / MOSFET area which will result in way way hotter temps and potentially an unsafe situation.

You gotta do both, like this:


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> *URGENT*: Hey guys, isn't it the same as getting the expensive Hybrid EVGA - to buy a stock 980 Ti, take off the silver cover (but not the VRAM fan) and put for example a Corsair Hydro on it? The only issue I see with it is the not that good looking GPU (I have a closed Tower so I wouldn't mind) and maybe some mounting issues. Your opinions why is this a good / bad idea?
> 
> Example: HG10 N980 - something like that.


Yes Corsair H110 Hydro is another alternative.

If you can wait there were rumors MSI was going to partner with Corsair and release a Lightning variant with this same cooler...


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> That's a total of 1430 higher than my highest score, with the exact same components.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5314124
> I don't know if I should be sad. That's quite a big difference
> Are you watercooled? What clocks or BIOS do you have?


What's your monitor situation? Make sure you the benchmark with a single monitor plugged in. I'm also ran it on a fresh install of 8.1 with the latest hotfix driver. I also turn off a lot of the desktop animation crap that Windows has going on by default. I also found that the highest core/memory you can complete runs with isn't always the best performing.

My cards are blocked up and on Sheyster's modded SC Bios. With my pair of cards I have found no benefit to the benchmarking bios's while on water. I'm thinking the default voltage they apply is just too much for them or perhaps I need to play with the power limit slider some more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I upgraded to X99 for less than $800.


It would cost me near $1400 for the components I'd get.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> No you want to do both G10 + H55 because the G10 92mm fan will be intaking the heat expelled from the secondary GPU right in onto the primaries VRM / MOSFET area which will result in way way hotter temps and potentially an unsafe situation.
> 
> You gotta do both, like this:


I might have to stick with just air cooling then.

Which GPUs are the best for the kraken? i heard some arent compatible or some dont have vrm stuff


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> thanks a mil... someone suggested I go custom water, but after just a bit of a research I'm not sure I am ready for the hassle.
> They have the Kraken G10 in local stores. You also suggested the Corsair H55, which I can also get.
> 
> So to summarize, I get the Kraken G10, Corsair H55, screwdriver and I'm ready to start, right? Need a thermal paste or is it included in the kraken box?
> 
> I have a mATX case (Aerocool DS) and 650W PSU (single 980Ti). Will the Kraken fit in you think and have enough power? Usually use pcpartpicker for compatibility check, but don't know how to add something like this there.
> My card is on 8+6 pin atm. What is the requirement for the G10/H55 combo? Have to check if I have enough power cables.


The H55 comes with pre-applied TIM but I don't know that youre going to want to use that, I mean it will work but if youre gonna have it all apart I would use a TIM that promises to bring the temps down another 3-4C. I'm using Gelid GC Extreme, but if you have IC Diamond on hand that will work equally well. I would avoid Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra, my experience with it has been that although it is the best cooling TIM it didn't last for more than 4 months on my i7 3920 at 4.4GHz in my DTR, an Alienware M18x R2 (680M SLI, about to get the single 980M treatment when money allows) whereas the IC Diamond it replaced, although running about 7C hotter, lasted for nearly a year. And then there is the issue of it "bonding" with the copper heat-sink to the extent that I had to take a knife followed by a scouring pad to remove the old application. Oh and total PITA to apply.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Corsair H55 should come with paste pre-applied. It's decent paste and will have better application consistency since it's printed in a thin layer over the block.
> 
> G10 requires a 3-pin fan header for the VRM fan. This fan is low-RPM so you can just hook to 12v.
> 
> H55 requires at least 2 3-pin fan headers: one for the pump and one for the fan. Pump can go to 12v. Fan should go to a variable speed controller like your motherboard fan headers to control noise and performance.
> 
> Main consideration will be if you have enough space on the back 120mm exhaust or the top 240mm exhaust to mount the H55. Given that the DS mounts the motherboard horizontally, the H55 tubes should reach any mount point. Your CPU cooler may block the top mount and the back mount, and you will still want 2-3 cm of free space in front of the fan to maximize air flow and minimize noise. That's 70-80mm of clearance you want and 50mm at a minimum.
> 
> *Your GPU will also require a 25mm x 25mm copper shim for the H55 to contact the GPU die*. I also recommend some 15mm x 15mm x 5-10mm aluminum heatsinks to stick onto the mid-plate, but it's not required. The GPU not blasting hot air on to the mid-plate should offset the decreased air flow.


Good advice and spot on.

Also, if anyone reading this is going this route, In my own testing I found no difference setting the H55 pumps to 70% and 100% RPM (via BIOS, the fan header section) in terms of temperature. So set your pumps to 70% RPM so they last longer. Also, fan speed above 70% RPM and you begin to see diminishing returns here as the fans will be considerably louder (50% is nearly inaudible) yet only bring temps down another 2-3C (100% RPM vs. 60-70%). My recommendation is a max RPM of 50-60% RPM. I believe this is why EVGA's Hybrid's Fan is programmed to run only at 50% RPM, diminishing returns set in with fans above 60-70% RPM. Simply adding another 120mm fan to the H55 radiator for push-pull did bring my temps down about 5C so definitely do that if you can afford to and have the space.

Also, if you have a Corsair Air 540, you can mount one of the radiator mounted fans on the outside of the case, something I did only after making my post AIO build video in my previous posts. I will show that in my follow up video when I am done transferring over the AIO's to the 980 Ti Classified's that are replacing the 780 Ti's. Doing this frees up some space and improves airflow.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> that's a lot of dependancies to keep in mind. When I open my case it feels crowded already...
> - I have place on the top, where my CPU cooler (scythe mugen 4) shouldn't block the space. I can eventually move my GPU to the other slots if needed.
> - have to check if there are free 3x 3-pin headers, have an Asrock z77m fatal1ty
> 
> As for the copper shim and aluminium heatsinks, can you post me a link or two? called the local store and they don't offer anything like it. thanks


Ebay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200618079829?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT

You want 1.5mm, 1.0mm isn't thick enough (copper base plate wont adequately clear mid-plate tabs that encircle GPU die and will slightly bite down on them, preventing good pressure)

In terms of heat-sinks, I am using and recommend these from enzotech, you can get them in black as well:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708009&cm_re=enzotech_heat_sinks-_-35-708-009-_-Product

Im using the taller ones for the back-plate.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835708008&cm_re=enzotech_heat_sinks-_-35-708-008-_-Product


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I upgraded to X99 for less than $800.


Hell one could upgrade to X79 for about $500.

Since the $1k i7 5960k is out of the question at this price-range and we're stuck comparing i7 5930k to i7 4930k there isn't much difference in terms of performance or PCIE lanes. X99 does introduce M.2 slot, PCiE-4 and DDR4, although the promised performance leap with this hasn't actually materialized.

So yeah, if youre truly on a budget, I would also consider X79.

I got my mobo, RIVBE for $500 back when it was a hot item and it now can be found for half that price new.

Same for an i7 4930k.

Benchmark in signature (16.7k CPU Firestrike).

Edit:

Actually, I just looked and apparently you can't find a 4930k for less than 5930k anywhere, so I take back all of the above, just go X99 for the aforementioned advances.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> This is how I did it,


Hey I'm looking to get some input here, I was thinking of doing this but between the memory chips and the back-plate. I've heard that this can be done and although it does get the back-plate really hot if you get some airflow going on the back-plate this helps with temps.

So my question is, why don't the vendors who ship these cards with back-plates do this? Is there a risk of transmitting say static electricity through the back-plate into the memory chips?

I have some really really good thermal tape on hand for this and have great airflow as well, just want to make sure that this is a safe thing to do.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Hey I'm looking to get some input here, I was thinking of doing this but between the memory chips and the back-plate. I've heard that this can be done and although it does get the back-plate really hot if you get some airflow going on the back-plate this helps with temps.
> 
> So my question is, why don't the vendors who ship these cards with back-plates do this? Is there a risk of transmitting say static electricity through the back-plate into the memory chips?
> 
> I have some really really good thermal tape on hand for this and have great airflow as well, just want to make sure that this is a safe thing to do.


EK back plates come with thermal pads for cards which have memory on the top side like Titan's. On the 980 TI though they go unused as their is no ram on the top side.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> *URGENT*: Hey guys, isn't it the same as getting the expensive Hybrid EVGA - to buy a stock 980 Ti, take off the silver cover (but not the VRAM fan) and put for example a Corsair Hydro on it? The only issue I see with it is the not that good looking GPU (I have a closed Tower so I wouldn't mind) and maybe some mounting issues. Your opinions why is this a good / bad idea?
> 
> Example: HG10 N980 - something like that.


You still need a way to mount the Corsair on it. That's why most of us use the Kraken G10 as it fits several different AIO coolers and graphics cards (possibly future ones as well). You would most likely have to mod it to fit it on a reference cooler if you plan to keep the blower fan. The problem is that if the whole reference cooler is removed there is nothing cooling the VRAM and especially VRM. That's why EVGA and MSI non-reference cards are better choices as they have a midplate for VRAM and VRM (EVGA) or a midplate for VRAM and heatsink for VRM (MSI Gaming).

For reference cards the EVGA Hybrid cooler can be bought as separate item but it is as out of stock as the hybrid.

So if you don't have a card yet and don't mind a little extra cost, get the MSI and see if it works for you on air. If not, get a Corsair H55 + NZXT Kraken G10.


----------



## stephen427

I keep having crashes at stock settings with my card. Games usually run smooth and dont crash. But on desktop it freezes and then black screen and then 4x display driver crashes in taskbar. Or some games just crash on startup. Or start showing artifacts either that or other games runs smooth as hell with no crashes for hours on end. Still stock settings :s Only thing ive been doing before is trying custom fan profiles and afterburner temp OC's.

Ive reseated the card. Tried all current nvidia drivers there are for 980ti. Now im on the launch drivers. All through and through done with DUU.

Im not sure what to do beside reformatting windows or start looking at other hardware issues maybe? Or should I just RMA beceuse its not even a week old. If it was a broken card it sure would be artifacting and crashing on all games I would think.

Im now disabling my intregrated gpu maybe that will stop crashing on desktop. Any ideas?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> EK back plates come with thermal pads for cards which have memory on the top side like Titan's. On the 980 TI though they go unused as their is no ram on the top side.


Oh I see, thanks for clarifying, I was under the assumption that 980 Ti had memory on the top of the card like Titan X.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> I keep having crashes at stock settings with my card. Games usually run smooth and dont crash. But on desktop it freezes and then black screen and then 4x display driver crashes in taskbar. Or some games just crash on startup. Or start showing artifacts either that or other games runs smooth as hell with no crashes for hours on end. Still stock settings :s Only thing ive been doing before is trying custom fan profiles and afterburner temp OC's.
> 
> Ive reseated the card. Tried all current nvidia drivers there are for 980ti. Now im on the launch drivers. All through and through done with DUU.
> 
> Im not sure what to do beside reformatting windows or start looking at other hardware issues maybe? Or should I just RMA beceuse its not even a week old. If it was a broken card it sure would be artifacting and crashing on all games I would think.
> 
> Im now disabling my intregrated gpu maybe that will stop crashing on desktop. Any ideas?


Yes, disable the intel thing in the bios and see how it goes. What card is it? What motherboard and psu?


----------



## JynxLee

If you just update the bios to the 425W mod and just crank the power level in PX will the card just naturally boost higher since it has the extra wattage to work with? Do you even really need to OC manually after the bios?

Is there a good doc for reading that is more geared towards today's cards and goes into details such as the bios..etc that will help me out a lot here?


----------



## Attomsk

I still have random crashes in the Witcher 3 every 1.5 to 2 hours (if at all). It is so infrequent that I can't tell if its my overclock or something else like the drivers or the game itself. I don't know what is causing it, but when it happens the screen is frozen but I can still hear the game working, i can move around and go to menu's etc. To get out I just have to alt tab and kill the game.

I have run overclocks from1487-1512 Mhz (Gigabyte G1) and it doesn't seem to change the chance of getting this hangup. Any ideas ? I guess I can just keep lowering clocks to see if that helps eventually.


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> I still have random crashes in the Witcher 3 every 1.5 to 2 hours (if at all). It is so infrequent that I can't tell if its my overclock or something else like the drivers or the game itself. I don't know what is causing it, but when it happens the screen is frozen but I can still hear the game working, i can move around and go to menu's etc.
> 
> I have run overclocks from1487-1512 Mhz (Gigabyte G1) and it doesn't seem to change the chance of getting this hangup. Any ideas ? I guess I can just keep lowering clocks to see if that helps eventually.


That sounds like a GPU related crash. Usually a CPU or memory crash will result in a blue screen or restart.

I would lower your GPU clocks or adjust the voltage to see if either helps. Because you may be stable in one application does not mean you are in others.


----------



## Medous

2,5 Questions, concidering overclocking power and noise balance:

1. Would you go for EVGA Hybrid or HOF?
2. Does the G10 Kraken fits on 980 Ti and if yes, on just referral or on the HOF too?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mnemo05*
> 
> any idea about the tjmax for 980ti vrams?
> 
> vrams on my card are toasty even with the alu heatsinks installed on them..


Hynix claims operating temperature of up to 95C


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> What is the point in OC if the Temp limit will just gimp the voltage,.


You can supposedly fix it via this method, though I haven't tried it personally:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell

AFAIK one user in this thread successfully stopped their ~65c voltage drop using that.


----------



## Gdourado

What is the issue with the MSI gaming power delivery and throttling?
I read that the card throttles because it doesn't receive enough power...


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> 2,5 Questions, concidering overclocking power and noise balance:
> 
> 1. Would you go for EVGA Hybrid or HOF?
> 2. Does the G10 Kraken fits on 980 Ti and if yes, on just referral or on the HOF too?


Neither seems to be well available. G10 fits on at least the EVGA and MSI Gaming models. Basically any card that has sufficient cooling for VRAM and VRM (when stock cooler is removed, so basically at least a midplate, preferably a VRM heatsink) will do.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Why doesnt anyone ever mention changing thermal paste? I am familiar with haswell chips having high temps and also delidding, but do you guys think that GPUs dont cheap out on thermal paste? Are they using top notch paste?


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> Neither seems to be well available. G10 fits on at least the EVGA and MSI Gaming models. Basically any card that has sufficient cooling for VRAM and VRM (when stock cooler is removed, so basically at least a midplate, preferably a VRM heatsink) will do.


Yes, but which would you personally buy if you had to decide - the HOF or the Hybrid EVGA, conciderung overclocking and thinking about the balance of MhZ and noise? Or even one of those MSI + G10 you mentioned before?


----------



## jim2point0

So this is weird.

Yesterday I flashed the MaxAir bios. I only needed an extra +40 on the core to hit 1533mhz.

Today, however, I noticed it was only running at 1369mhz with +40, and I had to bump up my core in afterburner to +205 to hit 1533mhz. I don't recall changing anything to make that happen and I'm not sure what the expected behavior is there.

Also, I noticed it's always running at 1.255v but the power limit never seems to go over 105%. Is that normal?


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Yes, but which would you personally buy if you had to decide - the HOF or the Hybrid EVGA, conciderung overclocking and thinking about the balance of MhZ and noise? Or even one of those MSI + G10 you mentioned before?


Quality of the HOF is not yet known so I'd at least wait for a review. It's probably fine but if it doesn't have a separate heatsink for the VRM then it's not a good choice for mounting an AIO cooler. Right now the EVGA Hybrid is probably the most hassle free model available as it comes with the water cooler under warranty and are guaranteed a model that can be quiet (provided the pump isn't noisy).

I ordered myself a MSI, G10 and Corsair H55 AIO cooler so that's where I stand. Previously I had the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 but sent that back due to high fan noise and other issues.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Why doesnt anyone ever mention changing thermal paste? I am familiar with haswell chips having high temps and also delidding, but do you guys think that GPUs dont cheap out on thermal paste? Are they using top notch paste?


The paste in most cases is probably adequate. Plus some models might have warranty issues if you remove the cooler. Based on pics of various cards with the coolers reviewed it doesn't look like they went overboard with the paste.


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes, disable the intel thing in the bios and see how it goes. What card is it? What motherboard and psu?


Its the MSI 980ti 6Gaming with Gigabyte H87-HD3 with evga 850 supernova gold psu ( is new ). I do got issues with my mobo it randomly resets but i dont think it matters to me with beceuse im getting skylake and Z170 board as soon I can.


----------



## Sorphius

I really am curious to know what kinds of temps people are getting with their 980 TI using the G10 with an AIO cooler. If people using this solution wouldn't mind sharing their setup and temps, I'd really appreciate it.

The reason I ask is that I'm using a G10 to mount an H90 on my EVGA ACX SC with Backplate, and I sit at 60c during extended Heaven runs and can hit 65 during Witcher 3 using the stock bios with a 110% power target and +180 on the core (boosting to 1508). Granted I know that the clock adds some heat, but these temps still seem high and I definitely didn't expect thermal throttling with a water cooler.

I'd like to know what others are getting with the AIO coolers on a 980 ti so that I can tell whether my results or typical or whether I should see about trying a different cooler. Perhaps my copper shim (25x25x1.2mm) is still too thin?

*Shrug* at this rate, I see that Newegg has the MSI Gaming in stock... I'm half tempted to order one and sell my EVGA. I got EVGA (I'm usually an MSI fanboy) for the warranty, but I've got a feeling that this shim is my problem and frankly it's getting to be more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I really am curious to know what kinds of temps people are getting with their 980 TI using the G10 with an AIO cooler. If people using this solution wouldn't mind sharing their setup and temps, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> The reason I ask is that I'm using a G10 to mount an H90 on my EVGA ACX SC with Backplate, and I sit at 60c during extended Heaven runs and can hit 65 during Witcher 3 using the stock bios with a 110% power target and +180 on the core (boosting to 1508). Granted I know that the clock adds some heat, but these temps still seem high and I definitely didn't expect thermal throttling with a water cooler.
> 
> I'd like to know what others are getting with the AIO coolers on a 980 ti so that I can tell whether my results or typical or whether I should see about trying a different cooler. Perhaps my copper shim (25x25x1.2mm) is still too thin?
> 
> *Shrug* at this rate, I see that Newegg has the MSI Gaming in stock... I'm half tempted to order one and sell my EVGA. I got EVGA (I'm usually an MSI fanboy) for the warranty, but I've got a feeling that this shim is my problem and frankly it's getting to be more trouble than it's worth.


I'm using a 280mm X61 with 2 fans at 1200 rpm. In valley/heaven:

Ambient: 25C
Liquid temp: 42C
GPU: 50C

I also have a big noctua tower feeding warm air to half the radiator.


----------



## Noufel

Ordered 2x 989ti g1 soc i hope they overclock well


----------



## Sorphius

Yeah, see, if that's "typical" performance -- even with a large double radiator like the X61 -- I feel like something is wrong somewhere in my setup.

Ambient: 25C
Idle: 32C
Load: 60C in Heaven (65 in Witcher 3) with two 140mm Noctua Industrial fans push/pulling at 1700RPM

I've got a sneaky suspicion that the gap between the chip and the top of the midplate is about 1.22mm compared to my 1.2mm shim. It looks flush when I lay a straightedge down over the front of the card with the shim there, but I suspect that there's a gap of a couple hundredths of a millimeter that's keeping me from getting full thermal transfer.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Its the MSI 980ti 6Gaming with Gigabyte H87-HD3 with evga 850 supernova gold psu ( is new ). I do got issues with my mobo it randomly resets but i dont think it matters to me with beceuse im getting skylake and Z170 board as soon I can.


Can you check the voltage outputed thru 12v in monitoring software? (With the gpu loaded) Speedfan should show it.

You are running the latest bios for the mb?


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> Anyone with a EVGA 980 ti Hybrid able to save and send their stock bios to me?


Here is mine, if you are able to edit this to have a more aggressive TDP limit that would be great!

GM200_EVGA_HYBRID_Stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What's your monitor situation? Make sure you the benchmark with a single monitor plugged in. I'm also ran it on a fresh install of 8.1 with the latest hotfix driver. I also turn off a lot of the desktop animation crap that Windows has going on by default. I also found that the highest core/memory you can complete runs with isn't always the best performing.


I have one 3440x1440p monitor.
Okay, something like disabling all programs, reducing windows, etc, is nothing I have done. That wouldn't be a realistic situation








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> EK back plates come with thermal pads for cards which have memory on the top side like Titan's. On the 980 TI though they go unused as their is no ram on the top side.


I have put the thermal pads on the backside anyway








Just to keep contact between the PCB and the backplate. Dunno if it helps.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> Here is mine, if you are able to edit this to have a more aggressive TDP limit that would be great!
> 
> GM200_EVGA_HYBRID_Stock.zip 152k .zip file


Isn't that what is already on the front page, all the bios options to change that stuff? Or is that something different? (still learning).


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Okay, I have flashed both cards now, with the watercooling BIOS.



I mean, I get a better score now, that's at least something.
Can't increase the core clock more, even one step leads to direct shutdowns. Memory Clock one step higher produces artifacts.
I like that both voltages are the same now though









Wattage just goes up to 80% now, wich should be normal, with the new wattage levels, right..? It keeps the clock stable now, not one drop down from the configured clock.
I have done three Fire Strike runs, they are stable. So I will try other benchmarks soo.

I think this is the most that I could get out of this card, right? :-/

I mean it is annoying, my GPUs are just at 70% total usage during Combined Test of Fire Strike, wich means they are slowed down by the CPU.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Are you saying on a normal 980ti reference card by EVGA you can use the normal corsair hg10 a1 edition not the hg10 n980 to mount a aio corsair hydro cooler eg hydro n75.

I'm confused or are you saying if you get the hg10 for this card it has to be the n980 version ?


----------



## jim2point0

Anyone know why this might be happening? I'm seeing this when playing The Witcher 3:



Clock is going from 1533 to ~750 for a brief moment. The voltage is also bouncing around a bit. This wasn't happening at all yesterday.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Are you saying on a normal 980ti reference card by EVGA you can use the normal corsair hg10 a1 edition not the hg10 n980 to mount a aio corsair hydro cooler eg hydro n75.
> 
> I'm confused or are you saying if you get the hg10 for this card it has to be the n980 version ?


We're talking about the NZXT Kraken G10, which *will* work with any 980 ti reference card.... not Corsair's version.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Anyone know why this might be happening? I'm seeing this when playing The Witcher 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Clock is going from 1533 to ~750 for a brief moment. The voltage is also bouncing around a bit. This wasn't happening at all yesterday.


That are your temps doing? My guess is that those "blips" are your card hitting its thermal cap and throttling back. I see similar things happen when my card hits 65C.... clock and voltage both drop until the temp comes down, then rinse/repeat.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Anyone know why this might be happening? I'm seeing this when playing The Witcher 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Clock is going from 1533 to ~750 for a brief moment. The voltage is also bouncing around a bit. This wasn't happening at all yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> That are your temps doing? My guess is that those "blips" are your card hitting its thermal cap and throttling back. I see similar things happen when my card hits 65C.... clock and voltage both drop until the temp comes down, then rinse/repeat.
Click to expand...

I'm an idiot. When I restarted my computer last, I reset my OC but didn't put the power limit back up to 115%. So every time it hit the power limit, it throttled way down. I put the limit back up and it stopped doing that.

That said, what is a maximum safe temp I should be shooting for? Because I really don't like it when my GPU fan hits 70% or higher. I've been trying to keep it under 73 degrees, but that results in my GPU going into jet engine mode in Witcher 3.

Would be a bad thing for my GPU to hit something like 78 degrees for hours of constant gameplay?


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Yeah, see, if that's "typical" performance -- even with a large double radiator like the X61 -- I feel like something is wrong somewhere in my setup.
> 
> Ambient: 25C
> Idle: 32C
> Load: 60C with two 140mm Noctua Industrial fans push/pulling at 1700RPM
> 
> I've got a sneaky suspicion that the gap between the chip and the top of the midplate is about 1.25mm while my shim is only 1.2mm. It looks flush when I lay a straightedge down over the front of the card with the shim there, but I suspect that there's a gap of several hundredths of a millimeter that's keeping me from getting full thermal transfer.


My idle is the same as yours, give or take a few C. It's unfortunate that the H90 doesn't have Corsair link to monitor liquid temperature, or else we'd be able to pinpoint the problem.

Before I got my setup done correctly, I was getting ~60-65C in valley. I just had to reapply the paste (it was uneven) and tighten the screws a bit more.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Would be a bad thing for my GPU to hit something like 78 degrees for hours of constant gameplay?


No, 78 degrees is perfectly fine.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Hell one could upgrade to X79 for about $500.
> 
> Since the $1k i7 5960k is out of the question at this price-range and we're stuck comparing i7 5930k to i7 4930k there isn't much difference in terms of performance or PCIE lanes. X99 does introduce M.2 slot, PCiE-4 and DDR4, although the promised performance leap with this hasn't actually materialized.
> 
> So yeah, if youre truly on a budget, I would also consider X79.
> 
> I got my mobo, RIVBE for $500 back when it was a hot item and it now can be found for half that price new.
> 
> Same for an i7 4930k.
> 
> Benchmark in signature (16.7k CPU Firestrike).
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Actually, I just looked and apparently you can't find a 4930k for less than 5930k anywhere, so I take back all of the above, just go X99 for the aforementioned advances.


I opted for the 5820K at $350, ASRock MB at $180, Memory at $160(now $130







), m.2 at $70. So if you are frugal enough maybe save even more. I don't really notice a big gain going to m.2 for OS and supporting apps but it is nice to have it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> 2,5 Questions, concidering overclocking power and noise balance:
> 
> 1. Would you go for EVGA Hybrid or HOF?
> 2. Does the G10 Kraken fits on 980 Ti and if yes, on just referral or on the HOF too?


I personally would go the HOF route. Just looks BA! Yes the G10 works on most 980ti's.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I really am curious to know what kinds of temps people are getting with their 980 TI using the G10 with an AIO cooler. If people using this solution wouldn't mind sharing their setup and temps, I'd really appreciate it.


I can't speak from personal use but I've seen most people in the 50's using the G10 set up.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> We're talking about the NZXT Kraken G10, which *will* work with any 980 ti reference card.... not Corsair's version.


Yes NZXT confirmed that the G10 works on ALL reference 980ti's.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That said, what is a maximum safe temp I should be shooting for? ... Would be a bad thing for my GPU to hit something like 78 degrees for hours of constant gameplay?


It doesn't start getting "dangerous" until you get into the 90s, so anything in the 70s would be fine.


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Isn't that what is already on the front page, all the bios options to change that stuff? Or is that something different? (still learning).


The hybrid has different stock clocks from the SC cards, as well as a different clock table. i was just worried about using a SC bios on a hybrid card even though they were on the same reference board.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Anyone know why this might be happening? I'm seeing this when playing The Witcher 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Clock is going from 1533 to ~750 for a brief moment. The voltage is also bouncing around a bit. This wasn't happening at all yesterday.


It says 1688 in the afterburner tho?

nvm


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> The hybrid has different stock clocks from the SC cards, as well as a different clock table. i was just worried about using a SC bios on a hybrid card even though they were on the same reference board.


Oh ok, I have an SC now but I'm picking up a hybrid as soon as there in stock so I'm kinda using the SC while learning and hopefully I'll know what to do to get the best out of my hybrid. So what bios (if any) is everyone putting on the hybrid?

And maybe you know, I've asked before but haven't found an answer yet.

If we replace the bios with one that has a higher wattage does that mean it will boost higher on its own? Or if you have a bios that is set to 1.2 volts does that also make it boost higher on its own?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Anyone know why this might be happening? I'm seeing this when playing The Witcher 3:
> 
> 
> 
> Clock is going from 1533 to ~750 for a brief moment. The voltage is also bouncing around a bit. This wasn't happening at all yesterday.


Mine doesn't do it often in witcher just rarely like a couple times in a 20min session but mine does that in FFXIV all the time. I can't figure out why. I have a 150% power target. I look at the gpu-z logs when it drops to 750 and nothing is different from when it is 1550. I have chalked it up to just weirdness when a the GPU isn't being fully pounded. In Dragon's Age maxed I don't ever hit over 60fps and it sits constantly at the 1550 and does not move once. I hit over 60fps often in witcher 3 and always in FFXIV. Not sure if its right but it sdef not temp or power related as there are no perfcaps. Not to mention its for less then a second and will do it with sub 60C temps or 68 temp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Oh ok, I have an SC now but I'm picking up a hybrid as soon as there in stock so I'm kinda using the SC while learning and hopefully I'll know what to do to get the best out of my hybrid. So what bios (if any) is everyone putting on the hybrid?
> 
> And maybe you know, I've asked before but haven't found an answer yet.
> 
> If we replace the bios with one that has a higher wattage does that mean it will boost higher on its own? Or if you have a bios that is set to 1.2 volts does that also make it boost higher on its own?


There is a boost table in the bios. So it will bost to the max in that table if parameters allow. My stock g1 bios goes slighlty over 1400 if i max power and voltage sliders. My custom bios boosts to 1506 with just the voltage and power sliders maxxed. Hope that helps.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Mine doesn't do it often in witcher just rarely like a couple times in a 20min session but mine does that in FFXIV all the time. I can't figure out why. I have a 150% power target. I look at the gpu-z logs when it drops to 750 and nothing is different from when it is 1550. I have chalked it up to just weirdness when a the GPU isn't being fully pounded. In Dragon's Age maxed I don't ever hit over 60fps and it sits constantly at the 1550 and does not move once. I hit over 60fps often in witcher 3 and always in FFXIV. Not sure if its right but it sdef not temp or power related as there are no perfcaps. Not to mention its for less then a second and will do it with sub 60C temps or 68 temp.
> There is a boost table in the bios. So it will bost to the max in that table if parameters allow. My stock g1 bios goes slighlty over 1400 if i max power and voltage sliders. My custom bios boosts to 1506 with just the voltage and power sliders maxxed. Hope that helps.


So does replacing the bios then negate the need to adjust core/mem..etc in PX or AB?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Oh ok, I have an SC now but I'm picking up a hybrid as soon as there in stock so I'm kinda using the SC while learning and hopefully I'll know what to do to get the best out of my hybrid. So what bios (if any) is everyone putting on the hybrid?
> 
> And maybe you know, I've asked before but haven't found an answer yet.
> 
> If we replace the bios with one that has a higher wattage does that mean it will boost higher on its own? Or if you have a bios that is set to 1.2 volts does that also make it boost higher on its own?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> So does replacing the bios then negate the need to adjust core/mem..etc in PX or AB?


It can yes. My bios does not have mem adjustments but the core is adusted to boost to 1506 automatically. However I do run a +40 offset to hit 1550. I then run a +200 offset on mem.

I have run Firestrike successfully at +40 and +500 but I don't need that for any games so I don't run that high.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Lol, if you go back like 10 pages there was a member on here who had an issue with their SC ACX 2.0 and completely incriminated him / herself, told EVGA "Hey I disassembled the card, replaced factory cooler with NZXT Kraken G10, and am now having an issue with black-screens and shut-downs" AND EVGA TOLD HIM / HER THEY COULD RETURN IT UNDER WARRANTY.
> 
> With our help they eventually solved the system shut-down problem (revert to default vbios, reseat cooler, uninstall reinstall display driver).
> 
> Now, I'm not saying that you will be given the same leeway from EVGA, but I can say this, having done G10 route there is no tape or anything on the 780 Ti ACX 2.0, and from what I gather 980 Ti ACX 2.0 and Classified, that would indicate to EVGA that you've disassembled the card to begin with AND, to top everything off, REPLACING THE THERMAL COMPOUND DOESN'T VOID YOUR WARRANTY.
> 
> So if things go south, you just slap your factory cooler and have it replaced under warranty.
> 
> With that out of the way I want to say that we absolutely should not abuse EVGA's warranty program as that will simply eat into their bottom-line and ultimately result in higher prices for all of us. If you do want to go the AIO route with NZXT's G10 bracket and say an H55 YOU ABSOLUTELY MUST USE A CARD WITH A VRM / MOSFET COOLING MID-PLATE otherwise youre going to see 110C temps on the VRM AT LEAST.
> 
> The AIO route is a great option, but you need a card with a suitable mid-plate, at present the following cards work well with the G10:
> 
> ACX 2.0
> Classified
> MSI Gaming
> 
> The following cards do not have a VRM cooling mid-plate and accomplish VRM cooling via an integrated heat-sink on the cooler and are not recommended:
> 
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming
> Strix
> 
> Reference doesn't do any of the above BUT if you have a reference PCB card you can simply purchase EVGA's ACX 2.0 cooler separately, solely for the mid-plate. It will add to the total cost but at least this is an option you can move forward with right now if youre intimidated with a full custom loop and must go the AIO route seeing as how EVGA's Hybrid kit is nearly impossible to get ahold of, and for good reason:
> 
> Here's that AIO performance:
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note that you will actually have a far superior end-product if you go the Classified + Kraken G10 + Corsair H55 route than EVGA's Hybrid for the same total cost layout.
> 
> Dual BIOS
> 14+3 Power Phase
> 8+8 Pin Power
> Unlocked Voltage
> 
> The Classified is a MONSTER with lower temps. On air it's only marginally faster but with load temps of 50C and below WATCH OUT.


Thanks again, however despite expectations the Hybrid I had on backorder just shipped so I should have that in a couple of days. I was thinking to cancel it and get something else but now it's on the way I'm happy to have it







Sadly my OCD demands that my second card be the same so the hunt for a second reasonably priced Hybrid begins


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> My stock g1 bios goes slighlty over 1400 if i max power and voltage sliders. My custom bios boosts to 1506 with just the voltage and power sliders maxxed. Hope that helps.


Which custom G1 bios are you using?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I really am curious to know what kinds of temps people are getting with their 980 TI using the G10 with an AIO cooler. If people using this solution wouldn't mind sharing their setup and temps, I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> The reason I ask is that I'm using a G10 to mount an H90 on my EVGA ACX SC with Backplate, and I sit at 60c during extended Heaven runs and can hit 65 during Witcher 3 using the stock bios with a 110% power target and +180 on the core (boosting to 1508). Granted I know that the clock adds some heat, but these temps still seem high and I definitely didn't expect thermal throttling with a water cooler.
> 
> I'd like to know what others are getting with the AIO coolers on a 980 ti so that I can tell whether my results or typical or whether I should see about trying a different cooler. Perhaps my copper shim (25x25x1.2mm) is still too thin?
> 
> *Shrug* at this rate, I see that Newegg has the MSI Gaming in stock... I'm half tempted to order one and sell my EVGA. I got EVGA (I'm usually an MSI fanboy) for the warranty, but I've got a feeling that this shim is my problem and frankly it's getting to be more trouble than it's worth.


What is your ambient like? Reason for asking is, although I was getting 45-50C load temps in GTA 5 through the fall with about 60-65F ambient now I'm seeing 55-60C temps with like 75-80F ambient (no AC here, closing the doors and windows to the bottom floor of the house is the best I can do at the moment).

Also, I see thermal compound choice matters, as does shim selection (assuming youve retained the ACX mid-plate). You need a 25x25x1.5mm copper shim. I'm using Gelid GC Extreme for TIM. A second fan for push-pull also reduced my load temps about 5C.

Airflow matters, I have a massive side-panel fan blowing over my GPU's and feeding the AIO's.

I'm using 780 Ti, but it has an identical TDP and GPU die size so the information is still relevant.

Shim issue is only a problem if you pretend it is.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Thanks again, however despite expectations the Hybrid I had on backorder just shipped so I should have that in a couple of days. I was thinking to cancel it and get something else but now it's on the way I'm happy to have it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly my OCD demands that my second card be the same so the hunt for a second reasonably priced Hybrid begins


Put Hybrid up for sale at $25-50 over what you paid for it and put the difference toward a G10 + H55 kit for the Classified which you should (although that's out of stock too) get faster.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> It can yes. My bios does not have mem adjustments but the core is adusted to boost to 1506 automatically. However I do run a +40 offset to hit 1550. I then run a +200 offset on mem.
> 
> I have run Firestrike successfully at +40 and +500 but I don't need that for any games so I don't run that high.


Now is that also with the voltage at max? Is it better to increase volts and watts? Also with that bios your using does that still underclock when not in use?

Sorry for all the questions but once asked I won't ask again


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I opted for the 5820K at $350, ASRock MB at $180, Memory at $160(now $130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), m.2 at $70. So if you are frugal enough maybe save even more. I don't really notice a big gain going to m.2 for OS and supporting apps but it is nice to have it.
> 
> I personally would go the HOF route. Just looks BA! Yes the G10 works on most 980ti's.
> I can't speak from personal use but I've seen most people in the 50's using the G10 set up.
> Yes NZXT confirmed that the G10 works on ALL reference 980ti's.


Yeah 5820 is best bang for the buck although it does have a few less PCIe lanes as compared to 5930 but in the grand scheme things this doesn't mean a whole lot (PCIe4 x16 negligibly faster, as in 1%, vs. x8).

And G10 works on Classified and MSI Gaming PCB as well, both of which are non-reference design if I'm not mistaken (sure Classy is, not positive about MSI Gaming).


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*


Ambient temp in the room has been hovering around 75F (23C). I have two 120mm fans blowing cool air in from the front, and a third 120mm fan blowing air in from the bottom. I don't have a temp sensor inside the case itself, but it's definitely no warmer than about 80C. I'm using Noctua NT-H1 paste on both sides of the shim.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> It says 1688 in the afterburner tho?
> 
> nvm


That was a mistype when setting the clock manually in afterburner. Needless to say, it crashed immediately


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Ambient temp in the room has been hovering around 75F (23C). I have two 120mm fans blowing cool air in from the front, and a third 120mm fan blowing air in from the bottom. I don't have a temp sensor inside the case itself, but it's definitely no warmer than about 80C. I'm using Noctua NT-H1 paste on both sides of the shim.


Ok so GPU AIO is in the rear or the ceiling? Does the CPU have an air cooler? Again, add another 120mm fan to the rad and that's 5C right there. That paste is good but I believe 3-4C hotter than Gelid GC Extreme. And there you go, the 10C difference.

What is left out of the equation is whether or not youre using a 25x25x1.5mm shim or a 20x20x1mm shim.

Also, the side panel fan I have really helps.

To be honest what I'm seeing is about 10C lower than what you could expect by simply using an H55 / H60 with one 120mm fan in a case with unexceptional airflow.

I have EXCEPTIONAL airflow:






Correction:

Gelid GC Extreme is only 2C cooler than Noctua NT-H1, at least according to this comparison:

http://forums.vr-zone.com/mass-order-forum/2317703-closed-gelid-gc-extreme-thermal-paste.html

And this one:

http://www.pctreviews.com/2012/09/gelid-solutions-gc-extreme-thermal-paste.html


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Put Hybrid up for sale at $25-50 over what you paid for it and put the difference toward a G10 + H55 kit for the Classified which you should (although that's out of stock too) get faster.


having used both the g10 (with an h90 too mind you) i much prefer the hybrid cooler, imo of course


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> having used both the g10 (with an h90 too mind you) i much prefer the hybrid cooler, imo of course


Why do you like it better?

I've only seen pictures of it but it looks like it has a plastic shroud where ACX's aluminum mid-plate would be, I don't see how that is conducive to good VRM / MOSFET temps.

I also am not a fan of the aesthetic design direction EVGA went with, it would have been AWESOME if they basically retained the look of Nvidia's reference cooler but had tubes going into it. Right now it looks like something cheap and plastic, which it is, no offense.

G10 bracket doesn't look any better but at least it's form over function or functional form, allowing airflow in to the memory area of AN ALUMINUM mid-plate instead of simply covering up a plastic blower shroud with more plastic.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Now is that also with the voltage at max? Is it better to increase volts and watts? Also with that bios your using does that still underclock when not in use?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions but once asked I won't ask again


Yes I max voltage, which is higher than the stock bios. It still underclocks when not in use. It acts almost identical to the stock bios except voltage, power and boost tables are edited. He also built a custom fan profile into it that cools a little more aggressively than standard to avoid any thermal throttling.

I use the DP bios in this thread. However make sure you check whic bios you are first as the G1 has two bios depending on your input. This thread will have all the information you need. Most of which is in the first post. Also make sure you look under the 980Ti.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/670#post_24066794

That link is directly about flashing the bios. But check out the op as well.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

I'm currently running a MSI GTX 970 GAMING 4G in my Dell XPS 8700.

Has anyone installed a 980 ti into a XPS 8700? I'm just wondering because I would like to purchase one and I'm hoping there's no BIOs issues.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Yes I max voltage, which is higher than the stock bios. It still underclocks when not in use. It acts almost identical to the stock bios except voltage, power and boost tables are edited. He also built a custom fan profile into it that cools a little more aggressively than standard to avoid any thermal throttling.
> 
> I use the DP bios in this thread. However make sure you check whic bios you are first as the G1 has two bios depending on your input. This thread will have all the information you need. Most of which is in the first post. Also make sure you look under the 980Ti.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/670#post_24066794
> 
> That link is directly about flashing the bios. But check out the op as well.


Ok I'll read through those Considering people here 1500ish with stock and increasing voltage, what benefit does upping the wattage give? Just more stable?


----------



## kcuestag

Does the voltage slider on MSI Afterburner do anything for the Gaming G1 model?

I want to hit 1500MHz on the Core, but so far I'm stuck at around ~1450MHz and +500MHz Memory, anything above that on Core causes some weird artifacts (orange circles) on Witcher 3.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Does the voltage slider on MSI Afterburner do anything for the Gaming G1 model?
> 
> I want to hit 1500MHz on the Core, but so far I'm stuck at around ~1450MHz and +500MHz Memory, anything above that on Core causes some weird artifacts (orange circles) on Witcher 3.


Witcher 3, try a diff game.

Also have you raised Power Limit in Afterburner?
Voltage adjustment should work for all cards in afterburner, that arent locked down.


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Ok I'll read through those Considering people here 1500ish with stock and increasing voltage, what benefit does upping the wattage give? Just more stable?


So the stock bios only allows the card to hit 110% TDP so that is 110% of 250 watts. Mine goes up to 150% so 375 watts. When I OC my memory and core i get 130% power utilization all the time. Without that extended any time it would go over 110% the card would throttle.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Does the voltage slider on MSI Afterburner do anything for the Gaming G1 model?
> 
> I want to hit 1500MHz on the Core, but so far I'm stuck at around ~1450MHz and +500MHz Memory, anything above that on Core causes some weird artifacts (orange circles) on Witcher 3.


Have you tried the core at 1500 with the mem at stock? I can run 1560 with zero mem adjustment but if i touch the mem at that core its unstable. So I do 1550 and 2000 mem. Memory can affect your core voltage. The voltage slider definitely works in AB.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Witcher 3, try a diff game.
> 
> Also have you raised Power Limit in Afterburner?
> Voltage adjustment should work for all cards in afterburner, that arent locked down.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> So the stock bios only allows the card to hit 110% TDP so that is 110% of 250 watts. Mine goes up to 150% so 375 watts. When I OC my memory and core i get 130% power utilization all the time. Without that extended any time it would go over 110% the card would throttle.
> Have you tried the core at 1500 with the mem at stock? I can run 1560 with zero mem adjustment but if i touch the mem at that core its unstable. So I do 1550 and 2000 mem. Memory can affect your core voltage. The voltage slider definitely works in AB.


How much can these G1 cards take? MSI AB allows me up to +87mV on the Core voltage, is that safe for 24/7 use?









And yeah, I've tried it with Memory at +0, it seems I hit a wall on stock voltage at around 1450-1475MHz.


----------



## kcuestag

By the way, for some reason, +134 on the Core is 1501MHz but few minutes after I've loaded the game, it drops to 1488MHz and stays there, any idea why?









Edit:

+104 (1458MHz Core) is the most I can get on stock voltage, doesn't matter wether I have Memory at stock or at +400, anything above that will get me those artifacts I described on Witcher 3.









Looks like I'll need a bit more voltage to hit 1500Mhz. Anything up to +87mV is safe?


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> By the way, for some reason, +134 on the Core is 1501MHz but few minutes after I've loaded the game, it drops to 1488MHz and stays there, any idea why?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> +104 (1458MHz Core) is the most I can get on stock voltage, doesn't matter wether I have Memory at stock or at +400, anything above that will get me those artifacts I described on Witcher 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'll need a bit more voltage to hit 1500Mhz. Anything up to +87mV is safe?


That is preatty standard. Mine on stock voltage could get into the 1500's but after a couple minutes would drop down. You will notice in the monitor that you are getting most likely two voltage performance caps. That is the reason for the 13mhz downclock.

Mine is +100mv and it still stays under 70c.


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, which Is your limit without overvolt? And which with IT? (Peek and usual drop)

Thanks


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Oh ok, I have an SC now but I'm picking up a hybrid as soon as there in stock so I'm kinda using the SC while learning and hopefully I'll know what to do to get the best out of my hybrid. So what bios (if any) is everyone putting on the hybrid?
> 
> And maybe you know, I've asked before but haven't found an answer yet.
> 
> If we replace the bios with one that has a higher wattage does that mean it will boost higher on its own? Or if you have a bios that is set to 1.2 volts does that also make it boost higher on its own?


MAXAir i believe


----------



## Gdourado

Anyone with the MSI Gaming Twinforz V?
How loud is the card?
What is the max RPM at stock fan profile?
Is it enough to keep the card cool?
For OC, what kind of RPM is needed? Does it get loud?

Thanks!


----------



## b.walker36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi guys, which Is your limit without overvolt? And which with IT? (Peek and usual drop)
> 
> Thanks


If you are reffering to without adding any voltage through AB then I have no clue. If you are talking about the standard voltage increase with AB then i can do 1530ish.


----------



## Maverick827

I just ordered the MSI 6G from Newegg. I didn't want to miss this batch by waiting for a Gigabyte G1 or EVGA Hybrid, for which I can only assume we as a civilization have lost the knowledge to create, like aqueducts after the fall of Rome.

I plan on getting a Corsair Graphite 780T case for this build, but I'm concerned about the affect of the lack of a side fan blowing cool air into the GPU. It's early enough that I could get a different case, but I really like this one. Does anyone have any numbers on the average GPU temperature difference a side fan adds?

Another solution would be to get a Kraken G10 + H50. I've read that the MSI 6G is good for mounting with a Kraken, but I'm still not sure if I'd need to buy anything extra to cool the VRAM.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maverick827*
> 
> I just ordered the MSI 6G from Newegg. I didn't want to miss this batch by waiting for a Gigabyte G1 or EVGA Hybrid, for which I can only assume we as a civilization have lost the knowledge to create, like aqueducts after the fall of Rome.
> 
> I plan on getting a Corsair Graphite 780T case for this build, but I'm concerned about the affect of the lack of a side fan blowing cool air into the GPU. It's early enough that I could get a different case, but I really like this one. Does anyone have any numbers on the average GPU temperature difference a side fan adds?
> 
> Another solution would be to get a Kraken G10 + H50. I've read that the MSI 6G is good for mounting with a Kraken, but I'm still not sure if I'd need to buy anything extra to cool the VRAM.
> 
> Any thoughts?


did you get the batman coede?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> If you are reffering to without adding any voltage through AB then I have no clue. If you are talking about the standard voltage increase with AB then i can do 1530ish.


Without overvolt I mean without add any voltage in Afterburner

With overvolt I mean +87mv added in Afterburner

Obviously both with 110% PowerLimit


----------



## Maverick827

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> did you get the batman coede?


No, I have not gotten the code yet.

I don't really care about the Batman game too much. I wish it was still The Witcher 3, personally.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

I'm seriously thinking about selling my 1440p ASUS PB278Q monitor along with a 1080p ASUS VS247H-P monitor I have laying around so I can buy the 144hz 1440p ASUS ROG monitor. Thoughts? Anyone have it? I'm craving more than 60FPS and I finally have the power to pull it off.


----------



## designgears

I finally got my 980Ti liquid cooled!









Are there any custom bios for liquid cooling aside from the one in the OP? I am running a reference pcb.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designgears*
> 
> I finally got my 980Ti liquid cooled!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any custom bios for liquid cooling aside from the one in the OP? I am running a reference pcb.


Welcome to the club! I'm liquid cooled and am using the MaxAir BIOS. It's my favorite one that is offered in the OP. The 1.28v BIOS was fine, but IMO it wasn't worth it for the small bump in clocks I was able to achieve from the MaxAir 1.25v BIOS.


----------



## designgears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Welcome to the club! I'm liquid cooled and am using the MaxAir BIOS. It's my favorite one that is offered in the OP. The 1.28v BIOS was fine, but IMO it wasn't worth it for the small bump in clocks I was able to achieve from the MaxAir 1.25v BIOS.


I have been running that one as well. Guess I should bump up the clocks and see what I can get it up to.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maverick827*
> 
> I just ordered the MSI 6G from Newegg. I didn't want to miss this batch by waiting for a Gigabyte G1 or EVGA Hybrid, for which I can only assume we as a civilization have lost the knowledge to create, like aqueducts after the fall of Rome.
> 
> I plan on getting a Corsair Graphite 780T case for this build, but I'm concerned about the affect of the lack of a side fan blowing cool air into the GPU. It's early enough that I could get a different case, but I really like this one. Does anyone have any numbers on the average GPU temperature difference a side fan adds?


I had a G1-type cooler (GB 780 GHz) and a side fan blowing *out* dropped temperatures by 5C because otherwise the GPU would just wallow in its own exhaust. A fan blowing in made things worse by fighting the GPU fan.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maverick827*
> 
> Another solution would be to get a Kraken G10 + H50. I've read that the MSI 6G is good for mounting with a Kraken, but I'm still not sure if I'd need to buy anything extra to cool the VRAM.
> Any thoughts?


You don't need anything else, but some ram sinks are okay to stick onto the VRAM plate for better heat dissipation and may help you get better VRAM overclocks.


----------



## psychok9

Guys, I'm in the club! Today I've received a MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G.
It seems stable at +128MHz on core, without any overvoltage.
Adding +87mv on the GPU I can't get higher frequency than +145MHz (1506MHz boost).
All tested on Unigine Heaven.

Any advice?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Guys, I'm in the club! Today I've received a MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G.
> It seems stable at +128MHz on core, without any overvoltage.
> Adding +87mv on the GPU I can't get higher frequency than +145MHz (1506MHz boost).
> All tested on Unigine Heaven.
> 
> Any advice?


what are your unigine load temps


----------



## papi4baby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyflow*
> 
> Hello. Anybody with a GTX 980 TI AMP! Extreme? Does your say "Push The Limit" on the backplate? Mine doesn't say anything. It's really odd.


Been looking for your post for over an hour.

I just received the same card and back plate is just plain black.

Have you contacted zotac?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noobynoobnoob

Hiya guys, new to this forum and Nvidia.









I got a EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid recently and I have done some benchmarking but I have noticed something that I do not like. On all benchmarks and games the boost clock is maxing out (and stays there) at 1291 mhz... Shouldn't this be ~1354 mhz??? I have looked around and it seems that the Hybrid max boosts on average 215 mhz over the base clock speed, so why isn't it doing that for me? Note: I am at stock speeds and volts, however I have put the power limit at 110%, temp limit to 91c and fan speed to 50% on MSI Afterburner 4.1.1. I am using the stock 84.00.32.00.94 bios, 353.30 drivers (yes, I have wiped the ATI/AMD drivers with DDU) , and I'm on Windows 7 SP1 64bit. Everything in my system is running at stock and will be for the foreseeable future as it needs to last me 3-4 years. I do NOT want to overclocked or overvolt it. I just want to know why this low boost clock speed is happening or if this is even something I should worry about... Other specs include a 4770k, DDR3 2400 16 GB (4x4), Maximus Hero VI mobo, 650 Watt PSU. Also, I have noticed that the voltage under load (at least when running Heaven 4.0 or furmark) is 1.1990 according to GPU-Z 0.8.4.

Are there any other EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid owners out there that are willing to give me their max boost speeds at STOCK settings so I can compare to mine? Please, I would really appreciate it, I don't want to worry about it for the next 3-4 years...









P.S. ASIC quality is 59.0%... while low, it should be good on water though, right?


----------



## Tikthra

Anyone with experience of the Corsair 240 Air case and high-end current-gen non-ref nVidia cards? Got the MSI 980 ti gaming on the way and I'm shopping for cases. Love the design of the 240 but I've read about people with the MSI 970 with the same cooler not having it fit in the case properly. That makes me think the 240 isn't a goer.

If that's the case (hohoho) what cases in the mirco-ATX form factor will accommodate the card and have similarly good air-flow?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Sup guys, just got my Classifiede today. I guess I'm in the club


----------



## Forceman

Apologies if this has been posted, I did a search but didn't see it, but is there any way to monitor VRM temps on a reference card?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Apologies if this has been posted, I did a search but didn't see it, but is there any way to monitor VRM temps on a reference card?


Only if you get a third-party sensor and place it over them. The reference card doesn't have a built-in temp sensor other than on the core itself.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b.walker36*
> 
> Yes I max voltage, which is higher than the stock bios. It still underclocks when not in use. It acts almost identical to the stock bios except voltage, power and boost tables are edited. He also built a custom fan profile into it that cools a little more aggressively than standard to avoid any thermal throttling.
> 
> I use the DP bios in this thread. However make sure you check whic bios you are first as the G1 has two bios depending on your input. This thread will have all the information you need. Most of which is in the first post. Also make sure you look under the 980Ti.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/670#post_24066794
> 
> That link is directly about flashing the bios. But check out the op as well.


Thanks so much, this BIOS seems to have fixed problem I was having (hitting the power limit too soon). Seems stable at 1506MHz/8000MHz now but I have to do more testing. Actually was able to do a firestrike run @ 1556Mhz. I would really like to figure out a way to get an AIO on the G1, even if I have to fabricate a custom solution.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noobynoobnoob*
> 
> Hiya guys, new to this forum and Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid recently and I have done some benchmarking but I have noticed something that I do not like. On all benchmarks and games the boost clock is maxing out (and stays there) at 1291 mhz... Shouldn't this be ~1354 mhz??? I have looked around and it seems that the Hybrid max boosts on average 215 mhz over the base clock speed, so why isn't it doing that for me? Note: I am at stock speeds and volts, however I have put the power limit at 110%, temp limit to 91c and fan speed to 50% on MSI Afterburner 4.1.1. I am using the stock 84.00.32.00.94 bios, 353.30 drivers (yes, I have wiped the ATI/AMD drivers with DDU) , and I'm on Windows 7 SP1 64bit. Everything in my system is running at stock and will be for the foreseeable future as it needs to last me 3-4 years. I do NOT want to overclocked or overvolt it. I just want to know why this low boost clock speed is happening or if this is even something I should worry about... Other specs include a 4770k, DDR3 2400 16 GB (4x4), Maximus Hero VI mobo, 650 Watt PSU. Also, I have noticed that the voltage under load (at least when running Heaven 4.0 or furmark) is 1.1990 according to GPU-Z 0.8.4.
> 
> Are there any other EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid owners out there that are willing to give me their max boost speeds at STOCK settings so I can compare to mine? Please, I would really appreciate it, I don't want to worry about it for the next 3-4 years...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. ASIC quality is 59.0%... while low, it should be good on water though, right?


That ASIC Quality puts you in a lower factory boost clock (directed by the vBIOS) at [probably] a higher voltage than other higher ASIC cards of the same SKU. Every 980 Ti, especially one liquid cooled like yours should be able to hit 1400 MHz easily without overvolting. I know you said you didn't overclock, but I'm willing to bet that you can add +109 core clock (totaling at 1400 MHz) in Afterburner and will be fine.

Just for comparison sake, my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti with an ASIC quality of 82.6% easily hits 1525 MHz on 1.187 V. But let's leave something clear, ASIC quality does not guarantee good clocks, it just requires less voltage to reach higher clocks.


----------



## wholeeo

To the bios gurus, is there any way to increase the stock voltage limit while maintaining boost? I can't figure out how to do it


----------



## barsh90

Wow, the strix turned out to be such a disappointment.
Runs really hot, almost reference level (51c iddle and 81c under load)
Somewhat noisy(41 dBa)
Lower overclock scores than its competitors msi, gigabyte g1, and zotac.

I had high hopes for this card. Turned out to be a fiasco. Asus advertises this card to be 30% cooler 0dBa on the box. Something isn't right.

Sigh.... I guess HOF or classy for me then.
http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,35.html


----------



## razoropb

I got my MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6GB, Very happy with it so far, looking to SLI in the near future.


----------



## Th0nor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colek1*
> 
> Anyone?


I get the same issues, I add any voltage the cards become unstable. I use watercooling, managed 1384MHz on boost with no extra power or voltage...

Dunno what to try next, maybe precision x works better? I've read some posts saying adding voltage in software is not actually adding any, but I can't test.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Sup guys, just got my Classifiede today. I guess I'm in the club


Welcome bro, was it ever figured out if the EK 780 Classy blocks fit it?


----------



## Th0nor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about selling my 1440p ASUS PB278Q monitor along with a 1080p ASUS VS247H-P monitor I have laying around so I can buy the 144hz 1440p ASUS ROG monitor. Thoughts? Anyone have it? I'm craving more than 60FPS and I finally have the power to pull it off.


Excellent VA panel, I would avoid the Acer 144hz ips panel, I've RMA three of them, acer qa sucks!!! You have to be lucky to get a good one with no dead pixels or excessive bleed.

I think Asus are bringing out an ips version of that panel and a 34" ips 75hz later this year. That's what I'm waiting for, not gonna touch the Acer x34,not risking it...


----------



## Noobynoobnoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> That ASIC Quality puts you in a lower factory boost clock (directed by the vBIOS) at [probably] a higher voltage than other higher ASIC cards of the same SKU. Every 980 Ti, especially one liquid cooled like yours should be able to hit 1400 MHz easily without overvolting. I know you said you didn't overclock, but I'm willing to bet that you can add +109 core clock (totaling at 1400 MHz) in Afterburner and will be fine.
> 
> Just for comparison sake, my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti with an ASIC quality of 82.6% easily hits 1525 MHz on 1.187 V. But let's leave something clear, ASIC quality does not guarantee good clocks, it just requires less voltage to reach higher clocks.


So, the BIOS detects the ASIC quality and basically says "nope, card is crap, need to lower boost clock from default"? Also, I have found that multiple 980 Ti have a standard boost clock that works out something like this: base clock + 215 mhz = max boost clock. So... Also, I'm running 1.1990 V, I thought that decent because I saw a lot of people here say they run at 1.2-1.23 V stock under load. I probably could hit 1400 if I overclocked, but I have no desire to. Just wanna find out why its running slower than I think it should.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Th0nor*
> 
> Excellent VA panel, I would avoid the Acer 144hz ips panel, I've RMA three of them, acer qa sucks!!! You have to be lucky to get a good one with no dead pixels or excessive bleed.
> 
> I think Asus are bringing out an ips version of that panel and a 34" ips 75hz later this year. That's what I'm waiting for, not gonna touch the Acer x34,not risking it...


ACER Z35 is what I want, but they seem to refuse handing out price or release dates.


----------



## Noobynoobnoob

Do boost clocks get affected by BIOS versions only or do they also change with drives?


----------



## Georgey123

What the clock speeds are people seeing with waterblocks on their 980 ti's?

Cheers


----------



## dureiken

Hi. I would like to go from a 290x watercooled crossfire to a gtx 980 ti watercooled Sli.

I want your help to choose the card ? is reference card enough for a good oc or it's better to go with a custom with better components ?

should I wait for custom waterblock ?

thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Got a reference that clocks to 1500/2000. But I guess I am lucky.

Normally, 980ti's regardless of the make can clock in the 1400s.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got a reference that clocks to 1500/2000. But I guess I am lucky.
> 
> Normally, 980ti's regardless of the make can clock in the 1400s.


I dont think I've read of one that cant hit 1440 atleast yet.


----------



## wholeeo

So it looks like I currently own the highest Firestrike score for 4790K combined with SLI Ti's.











http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5325172

Here's what I've been able to get on extreme so far,



I think tomorrow I'll play some games.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Got a reference that clocks to 1500/2000. But I guess I am lucky.
> 
> Normally, 980ti's regardless of the make can clock in the 1400s.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont think I've read of one that cant hit 1440 atleast yet.
Click to expand...

Soo true. Over mid-1500s are rare though. And I don't think the driver will ever allow such. Could overpower a Titan X at 1600.







OVERCLOCKED.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Soo true. Over mid-1500s are rare though. And I don't think the driver will ever allow such. Could overpower a Titan X at 1600.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OVERCLOCKED.


My sample can do 1600 on AIO with a higher voltage firmware for benching. I removed the voltage increase b/c I don't like how it turns off P1 and I get basically low power, low-mid power, and MAXIMUM power. Maybe during the winter it'll be worth the extra heat.


----------



## dureiken

Should i buy a evga sc for water ? Better oc potential ?


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Hi. I would like to go from a 290x watercooled crossfire to a gtx 980 ti watercooled Sli.
> 
> I want your help to choose the card ? is reference card enough for a good oc or it's better to go with a custom with better components ?
> 
> should I wait for custom waterblock ?


There are custom waterblocks already








I got two EVGA 980 Ti SC (so Reference cards, overclocked a bit by default), bought the EK Fullcover blocks with backplate and they are quite fine.

As far as I have heard the custom PCBs will have better overclock capabilities, but i am not sure if it is really needed for that money.
I could get my Refs with custom BIOS up to 1504 Mhz stable, wich is far above the normal clock, and I think think there are very few custom cards that got over 1550.

So maybe you can wait for custom blocks for the Classified, for example, wich would surely overclock better, is more stable and has two BIOS, but I am not even sure if there will be special waterblocks for it.

I would recommend just Reference cards, or try and get the EVGA Hydro Copper, wich is totally the same, with EK blocks, just with this stylish logo









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> So it looks like I currently own the highest Firestrike score for 4790K combined with SLI Ti's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think tomorrow I'll play some games.


Your score isn't valid, I can't soo you in the ranking with that







What have you done to your BIOS that it isn't recognized?

I myself got all the way up to place 5 now











I don't think I will be able to beat you in any case, but I am close to be satisfied with those results.
It just have to be stable while gaming and benching over hours. With those clocks I got a driver crash after an hour of valley.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Your score isn't valid, I can't soo you in the ranking with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What have you done to your BIOS that it isn't recognized?
> 
> I myself got all the way up to place 5 now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will be able to beat you in any case, but I am close to be satisfied with those results.
> It just have to be stable while gaming and benching over hours. With those clocks I got a driver crash after an hour of valley.


Not valid only because I'm on 353.38. No TDRs > Valid Firestrike score,


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razoropb*
> 
> I got my MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6GB, Very happy with it so far, looking to SLI in the near future.


What temps are you getting and fan speeds? My MSI runs fine, but temps tend to go to 78°C with fan speed at +70% which I find to be on the loud side. Definitely looking for a solution to get the card more silent/cooler.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Not valid only because I'm on 353.38. No TDRs > Valid Firestrike score,


Hope you will never make it with a valid driver, place 5 sounds better than 6









With reference card there is no chance to go over 1,274V, right?
So I can't get any higher.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Hope you will never make it with a valid driver, place 5 sounds better than 6
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With reference card there is no chance to go over 1,274V, right?
> So I can't get any higher.


I don't believe so. At least not yet.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> What temps are you getting and fan speeds? My MSI runs fine, but temps tend to go to 78°C with fan speed at +70% which I find to be on the loud side. Definitely looking for a solution to get the card more silent/cooler.


Side panel fan feeding fresh air to the card will probably drop temps by 5 C or decrease fan speed by quite a bit. You'll have to go with water or a colder room for any more reduction.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I don't believe so. At least not yet.


Okay, So all I will try now is get the highest possible stable rate for benchs and games


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> My sample can do 1600 on AIO with a higher voltage firmware for benching. I removed the voltage increase b/c I don't like how it turns off P1 and I get basically low power, low-mid power, and MAXIMUM power. Maybe during the winter it'll be worth the extra heat.


Any tip about the firmware? My card will be wedd with an FC in the coming weeks. And some runs on 15C water.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Side panel fan feeding fresh air to the card will probably drop temps by 5 C or decrease fan speed by quite a bit. You'll have to go with water or a colder room for any more reduction.


tried that, did not seem to make that much of a difference. my cpu cooler block is right above the videocard, would getting a better cpu cooler (or going for a watercooled aio setup) make a difference?

my case is setup like this :

(2x 140mm intake at front, 1x 120mm outtake at back, 1x120mm cpu on Scythe Mugen - no idea which version)


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I really think there's something wrong with how the cooler is mounted based on your temps/fan.


You were right, rep+ for that and giving me the idea to take the side panel off. Thanks
Now it runs around 5-8c cooler, but more importantly instead of fan being at 80-90% it is at ~65% while keeping the temp stable (stock clock for EVGA SC). Still louder than I like, but not unbearable.

The problem was (I think) the ACX cooler being 'intake' and as the side panel was only 2cm away it didn't have access to enough air. This was never a problem with my sapphire 7870 which was 'exhaust' style. Don't want to keep the side panel off but if I move the GPU to the other slot its backplate gets too close to my huge CPU fan.

I managed to overclock (no voltage change) to stable ~1440 (+155) on core and ~3800 (+320) on memory. The temp is 82c, fans on 70% after 20min 99% usage.
I settled for +120 on core and +240 on memory for best 'performance gain/temp/fan speed' ratio.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Hi fellow members

Do we oc with increments of +13 just like 780 ti or ...


----------



## orbitech

A Gigabyte reference proud owner here








I have managed through Afterburner 250/400 and I use 110% power limit and 87mV with 70% fan rpm, to reach 1470MHz max boost clock, which falls depending on the game until ~ lower 1400. On average I'm at 1440 max boost clock.
Is there any custom bios for higher safe 24/7 for reference on air? It would be nice to be stable in the upper 1400/lower 1500ish, but I'm not complaining anyway..









Also do you have any quality HSF to recommend ? Thanks in advance!


----------



## EarlZ

I am thinking of selling my G1 970's and getting a 980Ti (or two, reference design) & I am wondering how much modding the stock bios helps in hitting 1500Mhz core, Does the 980Ti need a higher TDP or its stock values are already maxed out ?


----------



## jdstock76

Seems one of my G1's doesn't like anything over 1530 even after increasing power and voltage. Artifacts then crashes instantly in Firestrike. *Sadface


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am thinking of selling my G1 970's and getting a 980Ti (or two, reference design) & I am wondering how much modding the stock bios helps in hitting 1500Mhz core, Does the 980Ti need a higher TDP or its stock values are already maxed out ?


Not sure about reference but my G1 Gaming will easily do 1500 with stock voltage. I did have to do some bios mods to get rid of power throttling, so I'd assume you would very likely need to do that and maybe more with a reference card. You will also be battling heat.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Seems one of my G1's doesn't like anything over 1530 even after increasing power and voltage. Artifacts then crashes instantly in Firestrike. *Sadface


I don't get artifacts but I get constant driver crashes right around those same clocks


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> Not sure about reference but my G1 Gaming will easily do 1500 with stock voltage. I did have to do some bios mods to get rid of power throttling, so I'd assume you would very likely need to do that and maybe more with a reference card.


All the G1's seem to do 1500 relatively easy. Just getting beyond that seems rough. Maybe I'm just a noob. LoL. Seriously though these cards are boss.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Guys, I'm in the club! Today I've received a MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G.
> It seems stable at +128MHz on core, without any overvoltage.
> Adding +87mv on the GPU I can't get higher frequency than +145MHz (1506MHz boost).
> All tested on Unigine Heaven.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> 
> 
> what are your unigine load temps
Click to expand...

+0mv +128mhz gpu/+45mem









+87mv +145mhz gpu/+45mem









I was focused on gpu, later I will push memory.
My case is HAF XM, with sidefan 20cm 700rpm, rear 14cm fan and top 20cm low rpm fan.


----------



## irokez85

Hi!

I have MSI gtx 980ti reference watercooled with EK block.
Overlock below:





Settings in afterburner:
GPU=+250; MEM=+350, voltage +87mv,
ASIC - 67%
Boost clock around 1465mhz in games.

I have a question does it makes any sense for me to use modified bios and if yes which one to use??


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irokez85*
> 
> I have a question does it makes any sense for me to use modified bios and if yes which one to use??


Yes, it does.
I have achieved a much more stable overclock with the custom BIOS, and I get around 60 more on the core.
I have the EK block as well on my cards.

You should choose the watercooling BIOS on the first post here.


----------



## Luca T

I would like to try a custom bios but I haven't ever flashed one, I have always overclocked with Afterburner but PowerLimit and blocked voltage force me to flash it

Which are the correct step to do it?

Should I just follow the instruction in the first post?


----------



## i7monkey

So this card starts throttling at 50, 60, and 70 degrees?


----------



## irokez85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> Yes, it does.
> I have achieved a much more stable overclock with the custom BIOS, and I get around 60 more on the core.
> I have the EK block as well on my cards.
> 
> You should choose the watercooling BIOS on the first post here.


What are Your settings in Afterburne/Precision?


----------



## DrWerewolf

Also disable hardware acceleration in Chrome and try this driver Hotfix.

Seems there are a lot of issues with the Nvidia drivers causing TDR's. They really need to release a stable driver....

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/849203/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-353-38


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> I still have random crashes in the Witcher 3 every 1.5 to 2 hours (if at all). It is so infrequent that I can't tell if its my overclock or something else like the drivers or the game itself. I don't know what is causing it, but when it happens the screen is frozen but I can still hear the game working, i can move around and go to menu's etc. To get out I just have to alt tab and kill the game.
> 
> I have run overclocks from1487-1512 Mhz (Gigabyte G1) and it doesn't seem to change the chance of getting this hangup. Any ideas ? I guess I can just keep lowering clocks to see if that helps eventually.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcworm*
> 
> You can supposedly fix it via this method, though I haven't tried it personally:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
> 
> AFAIK one user in this thread successfully stopped their ~65c voltage drop using that.


Thanks for the lik, though i dont want to mess with that too much


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irokez85*
> 
> What are Your settings in Afterburne/Precision?


You can find my latest update about BIOS + settings here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/3190#post_24135458


----------



## patriotsfan82

Has anyone encountered Power Limit Slider issues with any 980 Ti Models?

Just grabbed a 980 Ti AMP Extreme and it hits the TDP wall hard out of the box. Wants to boost to ~141X at first, but quickly starts throttling in steps. Settles anywhere between ~1355->1405, with ~1370 being the norm. Each step is naturally accompanied by a drop in voltage (hits about 1.155ish at the 1370 mark). While it is throttling I've yet to see the reported Power percentage in Afterburner actually top 100%. It's typically 94-99%. Both Afterburner and GPU-Z list the performance cap as Power.

Raising the slider in Afterburner to 110% seems to change nothing. Throttling behavior remains the same and the reported power percentage never gets to or passes 100%. All the meanwhile GPU-Z is reporting ~70% for TDP (incorrect for Ti AMP Extreme or a bigger issue? I don't know).

I'll be doing a clean install of drivers and utilities again later tonight. Running Windows 10 so that might be causing some of the issues.

Beyond that, OCing tests have been limited so far. Artifacts seem to appear in 3DMark testing by at least ~1450 without a voltage increase. Haven't monitored the throttling/voltage/clockspeed relationship enough yet to gather any relevant information. Voltage increase tests will come later if I can figure out this power limit issue.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> You can find my latest update about BIOS + settings here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/3190#post_24135458


Same cards here, which boost did you nave on air with stock bios?

Do you use ek waterblock? Did you put even backplate?


----------



## wholeeo

I personally use Sheyster's 425 boost enabled bios for every day use. The only benefit my cards gain from the 128 non boost version is a bit higher core clock and an insane memory overclock. I don't really like playing Don't Starve with the card pegged at 1.28v


----------



## DrexelDragon

I would love to join the club if I could buy them anywhere (non ref)


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I personally use Sheyster's 425 boost enabled bios for every day use. The only benefit my cards gain from the 128 non boost version is a bit higher core clock and an insane memory overclock. I don't really like playing Don't Starve with the card pegged at 1.28v


I will try Sheyster's tonight, stil a little worried for steps to follow


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So this card starts throttling at 50, 60, and 70 degrees?


As far as i can gather yes. My Voltage drops to 1.18 no mater what after 63 degrees or thereabouts and to 1.16 after 70

I


----------



## psychok9

My last benchmark, Unigine Heaven *1920x1080p windowed
1463MHz GPU / 7803MHz MEM / +0mv / 109% TDP / Temp limit 91°c*



The room is at 25°c air conditioned, case HAF XM closed, with 200mm/20cm side fan.

How is the GPU temperature for you?


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotsfan82*
> 
> Has anyone encountered Power Limit Slider issues with any 980 Ti Models?
> 
> Just grabbed a 980 Ti AMP Extreme and it hits the TDP wall hard out of the box. Wants to boost to ~141X at first, but quickly starts throttling in steps. Settles anywhere between ~1355->1405, with ~1370 being the norm. Each step is naturally accompanied by a drop in voltage (hits about 1.155ish at the 1370 mark). While it is throttling I've yet to see the reported Power percentage in Afterburner actually top 100%. It's typically 94-99%. Both Afterburner and GPU-Z list the performance cap as Power.
> 
> Raising the slider in Afterburner to 110% seems to change nothing. Throttling behavior remains the same and the reported power percentage never gets to or passes 100%. All the meanwhile GPU-Z is reporting ~70% for TDP (incorrect for Ti AMP Extreme or a bigger issue? I don't know).
> 
> I'll be doing a clean install of drivers and utilities again later tonight. Running Windows 10 so that might be causing some of the issues.
> 
> Beyond that, OCing tests have been limited so far. Artifacts seem to appear in 3DMark testing by at least ~1450 without a voltage increase. Haven't monitored the throttling/voltage/clockspeed relationship enough yet to gather any relevant information. Voltage increase tests will come later if I can figure out this power limit issue.


I get the TDP issue too. Along with the temp limits it makes OC'ing pointless as Im on air and the card is never below 73C and the voltage keeps dropping to 1.18 or 1.16 depending on Temp and Power

If you can figure out id really appreciate letting me know


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> I would love to join the club if I could buy them anywhere (non ref)


We can thank the "resellers" (scalpers) on amazon and ebay who somehow managed to acquire a truckload or two and is now selling them at $100 over MSRP like this clown, "Spicy Bomb"

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Graphics-Backplate-06G-P4-4995-KR/dp/B00YDAYOK0/ref=sr_1_1?&ie=UTF8&qid=1436282116&sr=8-1&keywords=980+Ti+classified&pebp=1436282117387&perid=1R9KDDGWQFMWWSJ7T939

Hey resellers, please find a real job.

And then there are those with money flowing out of their ears who manage to acquire 4 of these, out of which they will only keep one or two.

Hey dude, that 4 you just bought? Yeah you just deprived 3 other people from even owning one.

This culture / society is going down in flames, everyone is inculcated with values of extreme individualism and competitiveness. Not only do these ass-hats exhibit extremely selfish behavior, they even have the gumption to come on here and point at their 4x 980 Ti SLI benchmarks.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> I get the TDP issue too. Along with the temp limits it makes OC'ing pointless as Im on air and the card is never below 73C and the voltage keeps dropping to 1.18 or 1.16 depending on Temp and Power
> 
> If you can figure out id really appreciate letting me know


Are you talking about reference card? I don't see any throttling at 1486Mhz/1,187v/81°c... on Unigine Heaven Extreme.


----------



## vulcan78

Well Guru3d's Strix review is out, so much for all the hoopla about "automated manufacturing" and "flux free design" increasing any kind of OC ceiling. Card is a straight up downgrade compared to the G1 Gaming variant (450W cooler vs. 650W with corresponding temps, said 450W cooler doesn't address memory cooling whatsoever unlike G1).

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,36.html

Oh and Asus is joining the party of vendors sending sample cards to reviewers with special hopped up vbios' and then sending the consumers cards with a less aggressive one, read the end of the concluding remarks above.

I'm so glad we have Corporations that have to lie to people to get their business, makes for a society where everyone is lying to everyone and that's really sustainable!






http://www.amazon.com/Collapse-Complex-Societies-Studies-Archaeology/dp/052138673X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1436282981&sr=8-1&keywords=collapse+of+complex+societies&pebp=1436282982744&perid=10A7D0K4Q7V95XMGZJE3

Said social-politico-economic phenomenon isn't a cultural issue we're told, it's our natural inherent behavior! Social Darwinism where the 1% (predominantly descendants of plantation slave owners) are the rightful masters because of their "superior traits"!


----------



## MikeGR7

R
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> I'm seriously thinking about selling my 1440p ASUS PB278Q monitor along with a 1080p ASUS VS247H-P monitor I have laying around so I can buy the 144hz 1440p ASUS ROG monitor. Thoughts? Anyone have it? I'm craving more than 60FPS and I finally have the power to pull it off.


Don't know what others say but the Acer IPS @144hz is the best monitor you can buy right now!
When i switched from Dells latest gen AMVA panel to this i was concerned about the black levels but what a fool i was! The screen rocks top black levels combined with QHD res and Gsync!
All major monitor review sites share my opinion. Do yourself a favor and grab it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *papi4baby*
> 
> Been looking for your post for over an hour.
> 
> I just received the same card and back plate is just plain black.
> 
> Have you contacted zotac?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys i hate to tell you but the "Push the limit" backplate is only in zotacs Hybrid version of the card.
Hope i helped.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Welcome bro, was it ever figured out if the EK 780 Classy blocks fit it?


It does, check the link. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel

Too bad mine is just sitting here still, hint hint, I didn't go for the classy this time. ALMOST want to return my card for exchange, but I'm not gonna do it.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> We can thank the "resellers" (scalpers) on amazon and ebay who somehow managed to acquire a truckload or two and is now selling them at $100 over MSRP like this clown, "Spicy Bomb"
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-GeForce-Graphics-Backplate-06G-P4-4995-KR/dp/B00YDAYOK0/ref=sr_1_1?&ie=UTF8&qid=1436282116&sr=8-1&keywords=980+Ti+classified&pebp=1436282117387&perid=1R9KDDGWQFMWWSJ7T939
> 
> Hey resellers, please find a real job.
> 
> And then there are those with money flowing out of their ears who manage to acquire 4 of these, out of which they will only keep one or two.
> 
> Hey dude, that 4 you just bought? Yeah you just deprived 3 other people from even owning one.
> 
> This culture / society is going down in flames, everyone is inculcated with values of extreme individualism and competitiveness. Not only do these ass-hats exhibit extremely selfish behavior, they even have the gumption to come on here and point at their 4x 980 Ti SLI benchmarks.


Ive been trying to scope up a 5930K off eBay on the cheap but there's is someone (same person) bidding on every single one to keep the prices high. I don't see him reselling either. I reported it to eBay because he's manipulating the system but they don't care.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> My sample can do 1600 on AIO with a higher voltage firmware for benching. I removed the voltage increase b/c I don't like how it turns off P1 and I get basically low power, low-mid power, and MAXIMUM power. Maybe during the winter it'll be worth the extra heat.


Your power limit 350w bios works like a charm, flashed it yesterday, thanks for letting me be lazy.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Are you talking about reference card? I don't see any throttling at 1486Mhz/1,187v/81°c... on Unigine Heaven Extreme.


EVGA SC


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> It does, check the link. https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel
> 
> Too bad mine is just sitting here still, hint hint, I didn't go for the classy this time. ALMOST want to return my card for exchange, but I'm not gonna do it.


That's good to hear. Now I'll wait and see what Classifieds are averaging on water before deciding if I'll sell my two nickel blocks or not.


----------



## papi4baby

All the reviews i have seen all AMP cards have the push the limit back plate. I will contact zotac and see what they say. I also have to check how is doing on temp, if not good i will just send it back and order something else.


----------



## phaseshift

anyone experiencing TDRs with the 980Tis?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> anyone experiencing TDRs with the 980Tis?


Excuse me what Is "TDRs"?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Excuse me what Is "TDRs"?


It stands for Timeout Detection and Recovery. Basically a driver crash, caused either by overclocking or by a driver problem (usually from overclocking).


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> anyone experiencing TDRs with the 980Tis?


Yes..Quite a few! I even got one last night on default clocks as soon as I opened Chrome!!

This hotfix from Nvidia may help.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/849203/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-353-38

And disabling hardware acceleration in Chrome is also recommended.

Its almost certainly a driver issue. Hopefully Nvidia sort it soon.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tusion*
> 
> I think the modded bios is the best option, now with my installed arctic cooler which has yet to exceed 60c with 1.268vc and 1540mhz I could probably get away with only a modded power table since my temps are so low. But i like my modded bios, it allows me to lock the voltage and to disable boost. Gives me full control and I like that.


Can you post your Bios so I can give it a go?

also im looking at getting one of these, anyone got any experience with em?

http://www.arctic.ac/eu_en/accelero-xtreme-iv.html


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Ill pass Valley benchmark extreme hd and after the benchmark I just let it run then it will crash, I don't see artifacts and the GPU stays around 80C


What about Fire Strike? I'm able to pass Valley with crazy clock speeds, but Fire Strike is a lot more straining and I can see instability really quick with it.


----------



## DrexelDragon

Should I jump on the MSI Gaming 980 Ti's, the GIgabye G1 Gaming or should I wait for the Classifieds to come back in stock?


----------



## Germanian

For anyone still trying to decide between MSI, Gigabyte and EVGA.

Go for MSI imo if you need quiet.
Gigabyte if you want maximum OC if you can tolerate loudness.
Avoid the EVGA imo too hot.

For me personally it's an easy choice with MSI being on top due to
Quiet > all


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> For anyone still trying to decide between MSI, Gigabyte and EVGA.
> 
> Go for MSI imo if you need quiet.
> Gigabyte if you want maximum OC if you can tolerate loudness.
> Avoid the EVGA imo too hot.
> 
> For me personally it's an easy choice with MSI being on top due to
> Quiet > all


THat's not the classy though!


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> This culture / society is going down in flames, everyone is inculcated with values of extreme individualism and competitiveness. Not only do these ass-hats exhibit extremely selfish behavior, they even have the gumption to come on here and point at their 4x 980 Ti SLI benchmarks.


Do you complain every time you see a Ferrari drive by too?









The World as we know it is a very competitive place. It is what it is.


----------



## Lord of meat

my 980ti acx2.0 runs a 1.243v 1500/1977(7900) never goes over 70c.
room is 80f(27c).

Edit:
i did put a 92mm fan on the backplate right in the middle.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> For anyone still trying to decide between MSI, Gigabyte and EVGA.
> 
> Go for MSI imo if you need quiet.
> *Gigabyte if you want maximum OC* if you can tolerate loudness.
> Avoid the EVGA imo too hot.
> 
> For me personally it's an easy choice with MSI being on top due to
> Quiet > all
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2511396/width/350/height/700
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2511397/width/350/height/700


I wouldnt say so without testing good amount of different cards with several samples. At this point it's also impossible to say that any card is the best at anything since we still haven't seen all the customs which should be available soon.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> my 980ti acx2.0 runs a 1.243v 1500/1977(7900) never goes over 70c.
> room is 80f.
> 
> Edit:
> i did put a 92mm fan on the backplate right in the middle.


What fan speeds are you using to maintain that 70 degrees?

What bios are you using?

Actually.... just saw the edit you posted. Does the fan help? What are your temps without the fan?


----------



## Lord of meat

I made a custom bios using the motiveman bios as a guide.
the fan curve is
1720rpm @ 40c (40%)> 2580rpm @ 60c(60%)> 4300rpm @ 75c(100%)
fan seemed to make the vrm oc stable but i put it just to be safe after the bios flash.

i tested it on 1500/7800 was stable 2 hours witcher 3
still have to test the 7900.


----------



## hamzta09

Got my MSI 980 Ti Gaming now.

I ran Valley @ 8x, Ultra, 1080p.

+100 and +400.
Power Limit 109.

Driver crashes, and this is only a 1429mhz boost. Card also doesnt go past 91% Power.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> I made a custom bios using the motiveman bios as a guide.
> the fan curve is
> 1720rpm @ 40c (40%)> 2580rpm @ 60c(60%)> 4300rpm @ 75c(100%)


Ahhh. Ok. That's probably approaching jet engine territory to keep it at 70. I could probably keep me card that cool as well, but I've opted for a max temp of 80 degrees in lieu of less noise.

I'm using the MaxAir bios which for me is stable at 1533\7900. I'm happy with that. I wonder if I could get away with less voltage, but I have no idea how to edit a BIOS in order to test that out.


----------



## lapino

Temps and noise? I have put a 120mm on top of the backplate (no sure if this is wise) and get around 75°C now in heavy gaming.


----------



## hamzta09

Did Guru3d* use a custom bios?

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,35.html

They could adjust Power Limit to 120% in AB, I cant adjust it higher than 109, theres no more slider.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Ahhh. Ok. That's probably approaching jet engine territory to keep it at 70. I could probably keep me card that cool as well, but I've opted for a max temp of 80 degrees in lieu of less noise.
> 
> I'm using the MaxAir bios which for me is stable at 1533\7900. I'm happy with that.


Glad it works for ya =]
i noticed if i run the ac here, room gets to about 66f the card stays at the 65c zone.
didnt have these problems with temps when i lived in VT


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Did Guru3d* use a custom bios?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,35.html
> 
> They could adjust Power Limit to 120% in AB, I cant adjust it higher than 109, theres no more slider.


as i already mentioned in my older post, MSI use different bios for review samples. you can get that bios here http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173582/msi-gtx980ti-6144-150622.html


----------



## Luca T

Flashed the Sheyster's Bios on the First evga SC but I don't see any improvement in my OC


----------



## Wolfsblvt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Same cards here, which boost did you nave on air with stock bios?
> 
> Do you use ek waterblock? Did you put even backplate?


This is the max I could get with stock BIOS.

I use EK fullcover waterblock, yes. And the backplate as well.


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm using the MaxAir bios which for me is stable at 1533\7900. I'm happy with that. I wonder if I could get away with less voltage, but I have no idea how to edit a BIOS in order to test that out.


What exactly card are you using please? Link?


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would they do that? Is that not false marketing?


it's a growing trend recently. Asus did the same with STRIX 980Ti, review bios has 1317Mhz boost and retail bios has 1291Mhz boost. possibly other vendors do this as well, they are just less popular so people haven't caught on to that yet.


----------



## Luca T

Probably I do something wrong (but I don't do what)?

I tried both Sheyster and MaxAir but my OC go worse


----------



## aoch88

Anyone here is on 980 Ti SLI and overclocked? What is your power consumption. Apparently Corsair Link tells me that my max wattage (output) is 1020W. Seriously?! Most of the time I alt-tab and it was hovering around 720W. Why is there a sudden spike or it's just Corsair Link acting up again?


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Probably I do something wrong (but I don't do what)?
> 
> I tried both Sheyster and MaxAir but my OC go worse


Can I use this BIOS on my MSI reference card?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Can I use this BIOS on my MSI reference card?


Yes, its compatible with all reference cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Anyone here is on 980 Ti SLI and overclocked? What is your power consumption. Apparently Corsair Link tells me that my max wattage (output) is 1020W. Seriously?! Most of the time I alt-tab and it was hovering around 720W. Why is there a sudden spike or it's just Corsair Link acting up again?


I may hook up the Corsair link for the first time and run some tests tonight. That with a Kill-A-Watt.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> it's a growing trend recently. Asus did the same with STRIX 980Ti, review bios has 1317Mhz boost and retail bios has 1291Mhz boost. possibly other vendors do this as well, they are just less popular so people haven't caught on to that yet.


So reviewers review better samples basicly?

Anyway is

Valley score: 4084 any good @ 1491mhz, 3703mem?
Min Max Avg: 5.1, 195, 97.6

Extreme HD Preset.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Yes, its compatible with all reference cards.
> I may hook up the Corsair link for the first time and run some tests tonight. That with a Kill-A-Watt.


Thanks







Let me know how many watts it's taking up. Corsair Link can be buggy sometimes and I'm pretty sure it's a spike to 1020W but ***?! How can it be that high.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Can I use this BIOS on my MSI reference card?


I'm doing, I have evga but It Is reference as well!

Follow the instructions on the first post!


----------



## Barry

My Question is........ What brand of GTX980ti would everyone consider the best?? I know this is very subjective question but. By best I mean ,fastest, better O/Cer, lowest coil whine and so on, bla bla bla.


----------



## hamzta09

+160, 1514mhz Core, drops down to 1504.
Mem at +300, 3800mhz.

+87mv, lands at 1.2370v maximum. Avg 1.1170.
Fan @ 75%, hit 76c maximum. Fan is barely audible over casefans.

Nvidias Driver crashed right after I took image.. bleh.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm using the MaxAir bios which for me is stable at 1533\7900. I'm happy with that. I wonder if I could get away with less voltage, but I have no idea how to edit a BIOS in order to test that out.
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly card are you using please? Link?
Click to expand...

EVGA SC+ (79.6% ASIC)

I tried to torture test it in Witcher 3 (which is supposed to be sensitive to overclocks). Ran the game at 4K for a while with hairworks enabled to really try to punish it.



Though from what I hear, maybe Shadow of Mordor may actually be a better torture test as that game requires stupid amounts of VRAM.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> EVGA SC+ (79.6% ASIC)


Using the same card with 78.2% ASIC.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ive been trying to scope up a 5930K off eBay on the cheap but there's is someone (same person) bidding on every single one to keep the prices high. I don't see him reselling either. I reported it to eBay because he's manipulating the system but they don't care.


too bad you don't work retail







scored my 5930k for 199







<3 Intel Retail Edge!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> EVGA SC+ (79.6% ASIC)
> 
> I tried to torture test it in Witcher 3 (which is supposed to be sensitive to overclocks). Ran the game at 4K for a while with hairworks enabled to really try to punish it.
> 
> 
> 
> Though from what I hear, maybe Shadow of Mordor may actually be a better torture test as that game requires stupid amounts of VRAM.


Could you please try the difference between GPU at 1400 and at 1500?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Got my MSI 980 Ti Gaming now.
> 
> I ran Valley @ 8x, Ultra, 1080p.
> 
> +100 and +400.
> Power Limit 109.
> 
> Driver crashes, and this is only a 1429mhz boost. Card also doesnt go past 91% Power.


Silly question but do you have one power cord from the PSU or two separate? Sounds silly but I noticed less stability using only one for both connectors. I added a second one and poof, all better.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> too bad you don't work retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored my 5930k for 199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Intel Retail Edge!


I hate you!









If you can get that again let me know. Just shoot me a PM.


----------



## DrexelDragon

I have a red NZXT H440 and White X99 motherboard, do you think either would look better than the other (the MSI being red/black and the Giga being white/black)? Can't decide lol.


----------



## hamzta09

Silly question but do you have one power cord from the PSU or two separate? Sounds silly but I noticed less stability using only one for both connectors. I added a second one and poof, all better.
I hate you!







[/quote]

I use 2 separate cables from PSU.

My asic is only 67% tho.


----------



## looniam

just putting these here for those that like naked pics like me.

REFERENCE:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







MSI GAMING:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







GIGABYTE G1:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







ZOTAC AMP! (not extreme!):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> too bad you don't work retail
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scored my 5930k for 199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <3 Intel Retail Edge!


I think we just became best friends! I'm still on my 3770k... but if I could get a 5930k for $200 I would totally upgrade... and I'd have another $50 left over for whoever helped me out with that deal







(wink wink)


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just putting these here for those that like naked pics like me.
> 
> REFERENCE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI GAMING:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE G1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOTAC AMP! (not extreme!):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Reported!


----------



## looniam

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Could you please try the difference between GPU at 1400 and at 1500?


There's a comparison between 1400 and 1484 on youtube:





Larger difference than I expected to be honest, can only hit 1417 on mine at stock volts but it's all luck







.


----------



## skkane

Finally closed the case. It's not as bad as i thought it would be. Getting max 81C - 73C (top / bottom) after about one hour of GTA V. 1430mhz oc, 1.205v locked. Temp in room was 27C... very hot here.

Happy camper.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Serandur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just putting these here for those that like naked pics like me.
> 
> REFERENCE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI GAMING:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE G1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOTAC AMP! (not extreme!):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


GM200 is massive and beautiful.

Side-note: The Zotac one looks very similar to the reference PCB with different colors.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Could you please try the difference between GPU at 1400 and at 1500?


Sure, but not until later tonight.

The nicest thing about running this custom bios is that before, my core would fluctuate between 1440 and 1480. Now it's a rock solid 1530 with no downclocking (I've yet to hit the 121% power limit on this bios, and that would be insane since it's 425w).


----------



## renji1337

1.187v 109% power. +165 core, +250 mem.

100% 3hour stable during heaven bench, 1516 stable at 1.187v, it seems that adding voltage even if i clock higher does nothing

max temp of 70c @ 60% fan speed. the 2nd one is coming on thursday.


----------



## DrWerewolf

So does MaxAir bios lock the voltage?

I cant get mine to stay above 1.18 as the card goes above 60 and throttles.

Also anyone noticing stuttering and framerate drops in GTAV??

Ive neglected to benchmark with GTA as ive been using Wintcher 3 for the most part

And should I disable OCP (multi rail mode) in my corsair AX860i?
Would this PSU possibly be limiting power??


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Sure, but not until later tonight.
> 
> The nicest thing about running this custom bios is that before, my core would fluctuate between 1440 and 1480. Now it's a rock solid 1530 with no downclocking (I've yet to hit the 121% power limit on this bios, and that would be insane since it's 425w).


Thanks a lot

Which bios are you using?


----------



## jim2point0

I'm using MaxAir from the OP.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> 1.187v 109% power. +165 core, +250 mem.
> 
> 100% 3hour stable during heaven bench, 1516 stable at 1.187v, it seems that adding voltage even if i clock higher does nothing
> 
> max temp of 70c @ 60% fan speed. the 2nd one is coming on thursday.


What card?

Can you tell me if the voltage throttles at 60 and 70 degrees?

At 60degrees my voltage drops to 1.18

and at 70 or so down to 1.16


----------



## DrWerewolf

Is it stable in gaming?

No crashes or artifacts?

and does the MaxAir lock the voltage?

The voltage throttling at 60 and 70 degrees does my head in!!


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Excuse me what Is "TDRs"?
> 
> 
> 
> It stands for Timeout Detection and Recovery. Basically a driver crash, caused either by overclocking or by a driver problem (usually from overclocking).
Click to expand...

No one with 353.38 hotfix drivers.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Are you talking about reference card? I don't see any throttling at 1486Mhz/1,187v/81°c... on Unigine Heaven Extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA SC
Click to expand...

ACX? Maybe it's a reference bios limit.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Germanian*
> 
> For anyone still trying to decide between MSI, Gigabyte and EVGA.
> 
> Go for MSI imo if you need quiet.
> Gigabyte if you want maximum OC if you can tolerate loudness.
> Avoid the EVGA imo too hot.
> 
> For me personally it's an easy choice with MSI being on top due to
> Quiet > all


MSI is great, the only little flaw is the temperature "stress load" on my case HAF XM.
~ 80°c ~, despite the fans at 80% (they are very quiet).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> my 980ti acx2.0 runs a 1.243v 1500/1977(7900) never goes over 70c.
> room is 80f(27c).
> 
> Edit:
> i did put a 92mm fan on the backplate right in the middle.


How have you fixed it?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just putting these here for those that like naked pics like me.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> REFERENCE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI GAMING:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE G1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOTAC AMP! (not extreme!):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












Reported


----------



## PandorumXK

So, I'm new to the thread but here is my issue. I'm running three 1080p monitors in surround. I just recently upgraded to two MSI 980 ti gaming. I have had 2 seperate BSOD. I can't seem to figure out the problem. I doubt its hardware I play an excessive amount of Smite and haven't had an issue. I play Batman and I crashed. I know it's not a heating issue, my temps don't get above 65C. So anything you guys could contribute to help would be great.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So reviewers review better samples basicly?


It's widely accepted that reviewers do indeed get cherry picked cards to review.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> and does the MaxAir lock the voltage?


Voltage on load is ~1.25v. It does scale back down at idle.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It's widely accepted that reviewers do indeed get cherry picked cards to review.


That's why I like the reviews after the reviews.


----------



## John-X

Guys my EVGA 980TI ACX is driving me crazy.I have random 200rpm fan slow downs when i set the fan to a fixed position.

CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TRY and tell me if he has the same effect?

A pic of the sudden 200rpm slow down.It is completely random.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> Guys my EVGA 980TI ACX is driving me crazy.I have random 200rpm fan slow downs when i set the fan to a fixed position.
> 
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TRY and tell me if he has the same effect?
> 
> A pic of the sudden 200rpm slow down.It is completely random.


Check the temp when it happens?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Welcome bro, was it ever figured out if the EK 780 Classy blocks fit it?


Haven't found any solid info. I hope so.


----------



## John-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> Guys my EVGA 980TI ACX is driving me crazy.I have random 200rpm fan slow downs when i set the fan to a fixed position.
> 
> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE TRY and tell me if he has the same effect?
> 
> A pic of the sudden 200rpm slow down.It is completely random.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the temp when it happens?
Click to expand...

Yes the temp is 32c steady at idle when the slow down happens.Even at full load i have the same sudden slow down.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> Yes the temp is 32c steady at idle when the slow down happens.Even at full load i have the same sudden slow down.


Sure temp doesnt drop to like 31c for a millisecond or two?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Haven't found any solid info. I hope so.


EK has them listed as compatible on their site









https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc780-gtx-classy-acetal-nickel


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just putting these here for those that like naked pics like me.
> 
> REFERENCE:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI GAMING:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GIGABYTE G1:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZOTAC AMP! (not extreme!):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


mmmm sexy GPU porn


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> So this card starts throttling at 50, 60, and 70 degrees?


~63-65C, (13MHz) then somewhere around ~70C (another 13MHz), but my reference card never gets to 70C in any benchmarks or even the most demanding games. Unity stays at a cool 65C, with gpu pegged 99%, 1440p, 4xMSAA.


----------



## theMillen

what are peoples thoughts on something like the swifttech h220x and scrapping the cpu block and just hooking it up to an ek full cover block (would be the cheapest entry into full cover waterblock)


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

50bucks over reference are well worth it with this Classified.

21639 GPU score on Firestrike. at 1.2v 1554mhz , default bios and cooler.


Spoiler: Pics!


----------



## looniam

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Reported!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reported






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serandur*
> 
> GM200 is massive and beautiful.
> 
> Side-note: The Zotac one looks very similar to the reference PCB with different colors.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> mmmm sexy GPU porn


----------



## John-X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *John-X*
> 
> Yes the temp is 32c steady at idle when the slow down happens.Even at full load i have the same sudden slow down.
> 
> 
> 
> Sure temp doesnt drop to like 31c for a millisecond or two?
Click to expand...

Yes temp steady as hell!


----------



## Dry Bonez

yayyyyyy EVERYONE i got my g1 980ti today!! ugh, coming all the way from a gtx 580! omg i feel like a lil kid again right now. WOW this card is SEXY in person. Now, onto OC, im a noob at this. I am familiar with CPU but gpu never done. here are pics so you guys can help....i booted MKX aand i get 30fps? wth is that?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> yayyyyyy EVERYONE i got my g1 980ti today!! ugh, coming all the way from a gtx 580! omg i feel like a lil kid again right now. WOW this card is SEXY in person. Now, onto OC, im a noob at this. I am familiar with CPU but gpu never done. here are pics so you guys can help....i booted MKX aand i get 30fps? wth is that?


i do it different than most, i would go right off the bat oc the memory +400 (or whatever it takes to get to 4000 [8000 effective]) and then like +100 on core and see if you pass, have gpuz sensor open and see if anything is throttling you while running various benchmarks. if you crash (either driver or locks up) then back it down a bit and if it passes knock it up a bit







happy oc hunting


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> yayyyyyy EVERYONE i got my g1 980ti today!! ugh, coming all the way from a gtx 580! omg i feel like a lil kid again right now. WOW this card is SEXY in person. Now, onto OC, im a noob at this. I am familiar with CPU but gpu never done. here are pics so you guys can help....i booted MKX aand i get 30fps? wth is that?


MKX runs like *BEEP* it's not your card.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> i do it different than most, i would go right off the bat oc the memory +400 (or whatever it takes to get to 4000 [8000 effective]) and then like +100 on core and see if you pass, have gpuz sensor open and see if anything is throttling you while running various benchmarks. if you crash (either driver or locks up) then back it down a bit and if it passes knock it up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy oc hunting


now how you OC this thing? So far, ummmm,im not quite happy with it.althoug the performance is better. but i TRIED to OC and idk what im doing and when i boot up a game,sometimes it froze so i downclocked everything and the FPS is the exact same,even if i did it lightly. wth man. Im on driver 356.06 btw. ALSO, the windforce light goes on n off at times and i dont have the oc guru thingy installed.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 50bucks over reference are well worth it with this Classified.
> 
> 21639 GPU score on Firestrike. at 1.2v 1554mhz , default bios and cooler.
> 
> [/SPOILER]


That's.... wow. I want one.

What's the ASIC on that? I've been wondering if they reserve 80% and higher for the Classifieds.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That's.... wow. I want one.
> 
> What's the ASIC on that? I've been wondering if they reserve 80% and higher for the Classifieds.


It is exactly 80.0%


----------



## Zanpakuto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> That's.... wow. I want one.
> 
> What's the ASIC on that? I've been wondering if they reserve 80% and higher for the Classifieds.



Source: Digitalfarce from the comment section on nowinstock.net


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 50bucks over reference are well worth it with this Classified.
> 
> 21639 GPU score on Firestrike. at 1.2v 1554mhz , default bios and cooler.


Nice score! I got around the same score with my EVGA SC. I think it was 21900. My CPU is holding me back though because my overall score was only 16700. EVGA has never disappointed me with their GPU's.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7626902


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Really? Just to recap:
> 
> Top: CPU Rad as exhaust?
> Front: Fans set up as intake?
> GPU('s): Non-reference
> Rear: Exhaust
> 
> See my last post, if your card has a mid-plate I would pick up a Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 and all rads as exhaust pushing out of the case. You'll probably pick up another 100MHz with a load temp of 50C to top everything off (1550MHz like the last guy at 45C)
> 
> To give you and idea of the effectiveness of this approach, as I state in the video, I'm cooling a hexa-core Ivy-E monster (16.7k CPU Firestrike) 4930k at 4.5GHz with 1.375V with only a 120mm Corsair H60 (peak temps of 75C Prime95, small FFT's). I know it's unbelievable, as we're talking a 165W TDP CPU here but I'm doing it. Airflow is everything.
> 
> Edit: Oh yeah I see what youre saying, you originally had top mounted rad as intake (down into case and out the rear) and took my advice and reversed it to exhaust. No I have to take back what I said, youre going to get far better performance with that ceiling mounted rad as intake into the case and out the rear with a non-reference card as the interior of that case is going to be far far too hot to cool ceiling mounted rad adequately.
> 
> What kind of difference did you see, 10-15C?
> 
> Double Edit:
> 
> If you can't get your hands on EVGA's Hybrid Kit you can alternatively buy their ACX 2.0 cooler which comes with the mid-plate required for the AIO route...assuming youre running a reference PCB.
> 
> If you have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming or Strix this isn't a viable option unfortunately. G1 Gaming is still best card for single card system, and water-blocks should be on the way.


I got about a 5C difference. Biggest difference was just trying to put an intake at the bottom which lowered by 5C at idle. I have been looking into the AIO coolers for GPUs and I'm kinda sad I didn't jump at the hybrid EVGA cooler since buying the kit on its own will actually cost more and have a lower clocked card than if I bought the Hybrid GPU from the start. Then again, those hybrid GPUs have been sold out for a while so I'm even lucky I have a 980 Ti currently. In the end to save money for now, I will currently just try a slim intake fan at the bottom.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Finally I have confirmation that my four 980ti's have shipped and will be delivered Thursday. They should have gone out on the 20th of last month but some numb nuts in the warehouse shipped them on other orders rather than fill mine.

I opted for reference this go around as I am tired of waterblock incompatibility especially if I want aquacomputer blocks. Funny thing is that I went with EK which would have given me options for others but oh well.

After the warehouse issue I asked to switch from eVGA to Asus. I prefer to have cards match my motherboard anyway.

Now if they release a matrix version I might pick up some more for the second 5960x sitting in its box. I was thinking about those fury x cards until the performance results were released, then that was a nope. Perhaps when the 8GB second gen are released, but it will be hard for those to outshine a matrix 980ti or a strix if no matrix comes out.

Either way, I am going to content with my selection. Waterblocks should be here sometime this week or next. Sweet.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> That's why I like the reviews after the reviews.


The best hardware reviews can be found right here on OC.net, completely unbiased and representative of real world performance we can expect.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> what are peoples thoughts on something like the swifttech h220x and scrapping the cpu block and just hooking it up to an ek full cover block (would be the cheapest entry into full cover waterblock)


That's a great idea, in fact, I thought about doing exactly this a few times even though I'm kinda on water already and have a lot sunk into the existing cooling solution. The only thing though, is that I'm seeing mixed reviews on the Swiftech H220L with either Swiftech discontinuing it or Newegg no longer carrying it not helping the perception of a troublesome unit:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108183

It's the same situation with Coolermaster's Glacer 240L, I believe they may even be the same unit.

I concluded that if I'm to go this route doing a loop is only a few more steps above an expandable AIO considering the most complicated things involved, filling the loop, and jump-starting the pump (paper clip on 24 pin power cable) is something that needs to be done with both.

When I was piecing together a potential loop I ended up settling on the following:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-d5-ut-set.html#Specifications

http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiators/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-360mm.html

http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-ckc-kelvin-catcher-alphacool-cape-clear-1-liter.html

http://www.mrmetric.com/metric-fasteners/metric-flat-socket-screws-steel-alloy-grade-10-9/M10402.html
(to use existing back-plates with EKWB)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I got about a 5C difference. Biggest difference was just trying to put an intake at the bottom which lowered by 5C at idle. I have been looking into the AIO coolers for GPUs and I'm kinda sad I didn't jump at the hybrid EVGA cooler since buying the kit on its own will actually cost more and have a lower clocked card than if I bought the Hybrid GPU from the start. Then again, those hybrid GPUs have been sold out for a while so I'm even lucky I have a 980 Ti currently. In the end to save money for now, I will currently just try a slim intake fan at the bottom.


You definitely want to invest in an AIO, I absolutely love my set-up to be honest, compared to the ACX coolers under full song these AIO's are practically inaudible at 50% RPM and the cooling performance is phenomenal; I just got done with a multi-hour GTA 5 session with the clocks at 1267 core / 1900 memory at +.75mV via PX with an average load of 90% on both cards and avg temps of 49C. Performance was what you could expect at 24k GPU Firestrike, 110-120FPS everywhere with everything maxed out at 2560x1440. No noise, solid OC, low temps with heat expelled from the case.

2x ACX was the complete opposite, coolers were screaming under similar load conditions, primary was at 85C avg. and secondary 75C avg., OC was a good 50-63 MHz lower (1192 to 1215MHz), and all that heat was soaking into the mobo and everything else. In fact, with no AC here where I currently am (Portland, OR) and ambient about 85C INSIDE on hot days (not today, today it was only about room temp, aformentioned GTA 5 temps would be around 60C at 85F) I imagine primary GPU would be throttling with the old ACX set-up as it would hit 85C with an ambient of 65-70F! Both cards would probably be throttling at that. Either way, for only $75 total ($25 for the G10 bracket and $50 for AIO) this is the best bang-for-the-buck mod for any GPU IMHO (when used in conjunction with a VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plate).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 50bucks over reference are well worth it with this Classified.
> 
> 21639 GPU score on Firestrike. at 1.2v 1554mhz , default bios and cooler.


That's pretty good, If I can get my hands on one of these come Friday I will be shoehorning it into one of my pre-existing Kraken G10 / H55's and am hoping for 1.6GHz...I hear Classified really begins to sing with lower temperatures.






At this point, I need the fastest 980 Ti to justify it's purchase as I will be seeing a slight downgrade in brute GPU compute power coming from 780 Ti SLI (signature). I'm hoping to get 22k GPU Firestrike stable.

Looking forward to 2x 780 Ti SLI power on one card with double the VRAM and saying goodbye to the SLI drama, however rare it has become (it still exists, the 90 FPS SLI related stutter in DA: Inquisition has put that game on the back-burner for the time being, yes stutter at 90 FPS, who would have thought that was even possible, this with G-Sync no less, disabling secondary and stutter disappears but then its 40-45 FPS and there is a different kind of stutter







).


----------



## Luca T

after several benchmark with Unigine Heaven I saw quite low minimum fps so I tried several setup and I found out that the fault it is the overclock of the ram, after I set them at 2666 instead 3200 On Heaven I passed from 18-20 fps to 36-37 fps as minimum at 1920*1080


----------



## voozers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> The best hardware reviews can be found right here on OC.net, completely unbiased and representative of real world performance we can expect.
> That's a great idea, in fact, I thought about doing exactly this a few times even though I'm kinda on water already and have a lot sunk into the existing cooling solution. The only thing though, is that I'm seeing mixed reviews on the Swiftech H220L with either Swiftech discontinuing it or Newegg no longer carrying it not helping the perception of a troublesome unit:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835108183
> 
> It's the same situation with Coolermaster's Glacer 240L, I believe they may even be the same unit.
> 
> I concluded that if I'm to go this route doing a loop is only a few more steps above an expandable AIO considering the most complicated things involved, filling the loop, and jump-starting the pump (paper clip on 24 pin power cable) is something that needs to be done with both.
> 
> When I was piecing together a potential loop I ended up settling on the following:
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-nexxxos-cool-answer-240-d5-ut-set.html#Specifications
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/hot-ek-fc780-gtx-ti-acetal-nickel.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/radiators/alphacool-nexxxos-ut60-full-copper-360mm.html
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/alphacool-ckc-kelvin-catcher-alphacool-cape-clear-1-liter.html
> 
> http://www.mrmetric.com/metric-fasteners/metric-flat-socket-screws-steel-alloy-grade-10-9/M10402.html
> (to use existing back-plates with EKWB)
> 
> That's pretty good, If I can get my hands on one of these come Friday I will be shoehorning it into one of my pre-existing Kraken G10 / H55's and am hoping for 1.6GHz...I hear Classified really begins to sing with lower temperatures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At this point, I need the fastest 980 Ti to justify it's purchase as I will be seeing a slight downgrade in brute GPU compute power going from 780 Ti SLI (signature). I'm hoping to get 22k GPU Firestrike stable.
> 
> Looking forward to 2x 780 Ti SLI power on one card with double the VRAM and saying goodbye to the SLI drama, however rare it has become.


Coming from 780 SLI, it was a noticeable difference for me. I never noticed microstutters before but I could see smoother gameplay even though fps numbers were a bit lower with a single 980 Ti than the SLI.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> Coming from 780 SLI, it was a noticeable difference for me. I never noticed microstutters before but I could see smoother gameplay even though fps numbers were a bit lower with a single 980 Ti than the SLI.


Yeah I can't wait, BTW, my recommendation to go the AIO route and my recent experience with SLI was added to my last post after you quoted it above. I will add it below for brevity's sake:

_
_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voozers*
> 
> I got about a 5C difference. Biggest difference was just trying to put an intake at the bottom which lowered by 5C at idle. I have been looking into the AIO coolers for GPUs and I'm kinda sad I didn't jump at the hybrid EVGA cooler since buying the kit on its own will actually cost more and have a lower clocked card than if I bought the Hybrid GPU from the start. Then again, those hybrid GPUs have been sold out for a while so I'm even lucky I have a 980 Ti currently. In the end to save money for now, I will currently just try a slim intake fan at the bottom.


You definitely want to invest in an AIO, I absolutely love my set-up to be honest, compared to the ACX coolers under full song these AIO's are practically inaudible at 50% RPM and the cooling performance is phenomenal; I just got done with a multi-hour GTA 5 session with the clocks at 1267 core / 1900 memory at +.75mV via PX with an average load of 90% on both cards and avg temps of 49C. Performance was what you could expect at 24k GPU Firestrike, 110-120FPS everywhere with everything maxed out at 2560x1440. No noise, solid OC, low temps with heat expelled from the case.

2x ACX was the complete opposite, coolers were screaming under similar load conditions, primary was at 85C avg. and secondary 75C avg., OC was a good 50-63 MHz lower (1192 to 1215MHz), and all that heat was soaking into the mobo and everything else. In fact, with no AC here where I currently am (Portland, OR) and ambient about 85C INSIDE on hot days (not today, today it was only about room temp, aformentioned GTA 5 temps would be around 60C at 85F) I imagine primary GPU would be throttling with the old ACX set-up as it would hit 85C with an ambient of 65-70F! Both cards would probably be throttling at that. Either way, for only $75 total ($25 for the G10 bracket and $50 for AIO) this is the best bang-for-the-buck mod for any GPU IMHO (when used in conjunction with a VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plate).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 50bucks over reference are well worth it with this Classified.
> 
> 21639 GPU score on Firestrike. at 1.2v 1554mhz , default bios and cooler.


That's pretty good, If I can get my hands on one of these come Friday I will be shoehorning it into one of my pre-existing Kraken G10 / H55's and am hoping for 1.6GHz...I hear Classified really begins to sing with lower temperatures.






At this point, I need the fastest 980 Ti to justify it's purchase as I will be seeing a slight downgrade in brute GPU compute power coming from 780 Ti SLI (signature). I'm hoping to get 22k GPU Firestrike stable.

Looking forward to 2x 780 Ti SLI power on one card with double the VRAM and saying goodbye to the SLI drama, however rare it has become (it still exists, the 90 FPS SLI related stutter in DA: Inquisition has put that game on the back-burner for the time being, yes stutter at 90 FPS, who would have thought that was even possible, this with G-Sync no less, disabling secondary and stutter disappears but then its 40-45 FPS and there is a different kind of stutter







).


----------



## designgears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 50bucks over reference are well worth it with this Classified.
> 
> 21639 GPU score on Firestrike. at 1.2v 1554mhz , default bios and cooler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pics!


How long can it run at 1554mhz?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designgears*
> 
> How long can it run at 1554mhz?


Played GTA for over 2 hours, it ran just fine. I also ran Firestrike Ultra. Will need to test other games for stability. It also reached 74C at 70% fan speed. Stayed around 65C during the firestrike runs.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Played GTA for over 2 hours, it ran just fine. I also ran Firestrike Ultra. Will need to test other games for stability. It also reached 74C at 70% fan speed. Stayed around 65C during the firestrike runs.


I saw your other post. Damn impressive. Definitely performs contrary to what I've heard. Really a solid buy for the price.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> To the bios gurus, is there any way to increase the stock voltage limit while maintaining boost? I can't figure out how to do it


Anyone, please


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Anyone, please


Check the 1st post in this thread. Copy the power settings from the BIOS that does what you want into yours using BIOS Tweaker.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> Check the 1st post in this thread. Copy the power settings from the BIOS that does what you want into yours using BIOS Tweaker.


I've played with bios's for hours yesterday and any editing to the P00 voltage seems to break voltage scaling. It'll just run at max voltage no matter the game load. Ideally I'd like to use the SC425 bios with the max voltage set to 1.281mv with boost enabled. (and a few of my own edits to power tables and boost states)









In addition I'd like for @Sheyster's input on his bios. I know it says 350W/425W but the limits set in the power tables are 375W and 450W. Is this intentional or am I reading it wrong? Thanks!


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I've played with bios's for hours yesterday and any editing to the P00 voltage seems to break voltage scaling. It'll just run at max voltage no matter the game load. Ideally I'd like to use the SC425 bios with the max voltage set to 1.281mv with boost enabled. (and a few of my own edits to power tables and boost states)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In addition I'd like for @Sheyster's input on his bios. I know it says 350W/425W but the limits set in the power tables are 375W and 450W. Is this intentional or am I reading it wrong? Thanks!


The voltage shouldn't scale while under load, that is the throttling we are trying to avoid isn't it? Maybe I don't understand exactly what you are trying to accomplish


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> In addition I'd like for @Sheyster's input on his bios. I know it says 350W/425W but the limits set in the power tables are 375W and 450W. Is this intentional or am I reading it wrong? Thanks!


In the reading I did before I edited mine tonight, those first two sections don't matter. The only ones that matter are the three lower down.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> The voltage shouldn't scale while under load, that is the throttling we are trying to avoid isn't it? Maybe I don't understand exactly what you are trying to accomplish


Have boost enabled while being able to go up to 1.281mv if need be. For instance when I play Street Fighter or Don't Starve, games toasters can run. With boost enabled my voltage isn't pegged at 1.24 nor am I at 1550mhz, it probably doesn't even change P states for these games. Meanwhile when I run benchmarks or heavier load games it goes up to the max voltage. I'm water cooled and power limits have been raised so there is no throttling whatsoever going on. Except, without the extra voltage I am reaching voltage limits unless I switch to bios's with boost disabled with 1.281v set for P00.

To keep it simple voltage scaling is exactly what I want.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> In the reading I did before I edited mine tonight, those first two sections don't matter. The only ones that matter are the three lower down.


Yeah, I guess what has me confused is why the TDP table doesn't match the power limit table. I read that it should match but I'm a novice and am probably wrong.


----------



## jim2point0

I'm sure I know the answer to this, but would there be any issues (other than heat) running a normal EVGA SC+ in SLI with a Classified? That'd be fine, right?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Yeah, I guess what has me confused is why the TDP table doesn't match the power limit table. I read that it should match but I'm a novice and am probably wrong.


I used the info on these two pages:

http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker/
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

Seems to be working for me, I'm getting 80% power use instead of 110% I had before the edit. I only changed power limit though, I didn't mess with voltage or boost.


----------



## lexic0n

hey guys, new evga 980 ti acx 2.0 model owner here







!

Trying to get the most juice out of it with a custom bios (maxair) but I can't seem to disable the display driver in the device manager as my screen goes completely black afterwards. I don't think my integrated gpu (2500k) is working properly? any work around?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I used the info on these two pages:
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker/
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> 
> Seems to be working for me, I'm getting 80% power use instead of 110% I had before the edit. I only changed power limit though, I didn't mess with voltage or boost.


Cool, I came across the first link you provided as well as many others when messing around with it yesterday. Thanks for the 2nd link, will read up. Here's a good image posted by Laithan.



Source.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/100_100#post_23724784


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexic0n*
> 
> hey guys, new evga 980 ti acx 2.0 model owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> 
> Trying to get the most juice out of it with a custom bios (maxair) but I can't seem to disable the display driver in the device manager as my screen goes completely black afterwards. I don't think my integrated gpu (2500k) is working properly? any work around?


You shouldn't have to use the integrated, the card will still display output after you disable it. I was able to leave the monitor connected to the card the entire time, no problem.


----------



## lexic0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You shouldn't have to use the integrated, the card will still display output after you disable it. I was able to leave the monitor connected to the card the entire time, no problem.


Unfortunately, that didn't work for me. Complete black screen.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hey guys, I'm running into a weird issue on my web browser. I've tried both Chrome and Firefox and it's the same thing.

I'm trying to re-download EVGA Precision X 16 because it wasn't showing the OSD button in the program. So I figured I would uninstall precision X 16 and reinstall it and hopefully the problem would be fixed. BUT for some reason there is an empty space where the download mirrors should be.

This is a little strange and I'm not sure what is wrong here. And yes, I am logged in to my EVGA account in order to download the program. Refreshing the page also is a no go.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexic0n*
> 
> Unfortunately, that didn't work for me. Complete black screen.


That's odd, my monitors go out and then come back on but in like 480p, then after the bios is done flashing they'll go back to native resolution. There are times that the cmd line will disappear but I just press Y to continue with the flash.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm running into a weird issue on my web browser. I've tried both Chrome and Firefox and it's the same thing.
> 
> I'm trying to re-download EVGA Precision X 16 because it wasn't showing the OSD button in the program. So I figured I would uninstall precision X 16 and reinstall it and hopefully the problem would be fixed. BUT for some reason there is an empty space where the download mirrors should be.
> 
> This is a little strange and I'm not sure what is wrong here. And yes, I am logged in to my EVGA account in order to download the program. Refreshing the page also is a no go.


Shows for me,


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexic0n*
> 
> Unfortunately, that didn't work for me. Complete black screen.


How is your monitor connected? I'm using DVI, if you are using DP maybe that's the issue?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Shows for me,


I know that's what I should be seeing. Why am I getting nothing? I also just got a crash to desktop after playing Witch 3 for about an hour. The game didn't even freeze. It just alt tabs itself and then the program closes. No crash errors or anything.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> I know that's what I should be seeing. Why am I getting nothing? I also just got a crash to desktop after playing Witch 3 for about an hour. The game didn't even freeze. It just alt tabs itself and then the program closes. No crash errors or anything.


Not sure but I downloaded and uploaded it to Mega in case you want to grab it from there.

https://mega.nz/#!CIFSzQxR!rsRgkWcNklQZC-0GV5g8Y_RHHySIbK6KTcuod3nvWU8


----------



## Zanpakuto

in stock







w/ Lifetime warrenty for US buyers and normal warranty is extended to 5 years worldwide by registering within 28 days.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Not sure but I downloaded and uploaded it to Mega in case you want to grab it from there.
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!CIFSzQxR!rsRgkWcNklQZC-0GV5g8Y_RHHySIbK6KTcuod3nvWU8


Thanks man, you're a life saver. But this brings me to my problem I was trying to fix with a fresh install. I'm trying to get to my OSD tab but it's not where it should be. I've looked up Youtube videos and online screenshots trying to compare my precision X to others and mine is missing the OSD tab. Something is messed up with my computer.


All I'm trying to do is see what my FPS is like in The Witcher 3, since that is the only game I don't have on Steam and have no FPS tracker for.

It should look like this.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Thanks man, you're a life saver. But this brings me to my problem I was trying to fix with a fresh install. I'm trying to get to my OSD tab but it's not where it should be. I've looked up Youtube videos and online screenshots trying to compare my precision X to others and mine is missing the OSD tab. Something is messed up with my computer.
> 
> 
> All I'm trying to do is see what my FPS is like in The Witcher 3, since that is the only game I don't have on Steam and have no FPS tracker for.


I can't say I'm too familiar with Precision as I use AB. There should be a graph by default which displays your core clock and power usage I believe. You can right click on it and from there you go to I believe properties and a little pop up box will come up where you can configure the OSD.


----------



## renji1337

Has anyone noticed there is high frametime in SLI? I've been reading it places that 980 ti SLI are having really high frametimes in SLI


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I can't say I'm too familiar with Precision as I use AB. There should be a graph by default which displays your core clock and power usage I believe. You can right click on it and from there you go to I believe properties and a little pop up box will come up where you can configure the OSD.


So I did a bunch of virus scans (which I can't remember the lsat time I did) and computer tune-ups through AVG and I can now see the download links on the EVGA website. Still not seeing the OSD button in precision itself though.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> So I did a bunch of virus scans and computer tune-ups through AVG and I can now see the download links on the EVGA website. Still not seeing the OSD button in precision itself though.


Last time I used Precision there wasn't an OSD button. The only way to configure it was by right clicking on the graph part and going to properties. I recall going crazy looking for the OSD menu too.

Here, I installed it real quick to show you.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Last time I used Precision there wasn't an OSD button. The only way to configure it was by right clicking on the graph part and going to properties. I recall going crazy looking for the OSD menu too.
> 
> Here, I installed it real quick to show you.


Ok, I've gotten that far and I've also assigned hotkeys to toggle/show/hide the OSD but once I click the exit button the assignments don't save.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Ok, I've gotten that far and I've also assigned hotkeys to toggle/show/hide the OSD but once I click the exit button the assignments don't save.


I recall that being one of the reasons I switched back to AB..lol Not being able to toggle on and off the OSD or even at all was annoying.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I recall that being one of the reasons I switched back to AB..lol Not being able to toggle on and off the OSD or even at all was annoying.


Wowwwww. Anyways, thanks for the help. I'll just give up with the OSD on precision until they fix that crap. I'll go ahead and try MSI Afterburner.


----------



## welshmouse

So i've just ordered a reference 980 ti. I couldn't justify the additional cost here (around 150 usd equivalent) for the g1 gaming card.

I hope I dont' end up regretting it. Hopefully I can overclock up to 1400mhz at least.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *welshmouse*
> 
> So i've just ordered a reference 980 ti. I couldn't justify the additional cost here (around 150 usd equivalent) for the g1 gaming card.
> 
> I hope I dont' end up regretting it. Hopefully I can overclock up to 1400mhz at least.


You'll hit 1400 easily. You might get over 1450 with a reference card I'd think. Just watch the temps.


----------



## zdeno84

Does anyone know what direction does the EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler move the air? Pushing air from case onto the GPU heatsink or the other way around - pulling hot heatsink air into the case?
trying to setup the cooling in the case and this one I'm not sure about. they have a lot of bla-bla on the evga site, but I don't find what direction is the air going.
thanks


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> Does anyone know what direction does the EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler move the air? Pushing air from case onto the GPU heatsink or the other way around - pulling hot heatsink air into the case?
> trying to setup the cooling in the case and this one I'm not sure about. they have a lot of bla-bla on the evga site, but I don't find what direction is the air going.
> thanks


It pushes the air from the GPU into the case.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> Does anyone know what direction does the EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler move the air? Pushing air from case onto the GPU heatsink or the other way around - pulling hot heatsink air into the case?
> trying to setup the cooling in the case and this one I'm not sure about. they have a lot of bla-bla on the evga site, but I don't find what direction is the air going.
> thanks


Pushes the air into your case making the inside of your case hotter. Reference fans or blower fans would blow the air out of the case.


----------



## Wolfsblvt

I need to admit that I had to go down with the core clock a bit. I am now lower thant 1500 Mhz again, should be at 1481 Mhz like I had before the BIOS flash, just with more stable clocks, due to the increased voltage.

Dunno if I should be sad that I can't hit the 1500 stable, and dunno if I should be sad that I haven't waited for the Classified, wich looks to perform much better.
But I think those small differences don't matter really (outside of benching). At least the 50 Mhz difference some can get from their core clock. The Classified is another thing...

Can someone clear my conscience? ._.


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> It pushes the air from the GPU into the case.


sorry for not being clear enough, which of the two directions on the picture does the air go?



I have a horizontally place mobo and right after the gpu backplate is my tower cpu fan. Would like to know how the air goes.


----------



## Medous

Palit SuperJetstream is availible for 720€, same as the Gigabyte G1, what would you buy concidering the wish to watercool them with G10 and Corsair H55?


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> But I think those small differences don't matter really (outside of benching).
> Can someone clear my conscience? ._.


that's what I found too.

I could go to around +260 base core / +320 memory vs reference gpu (didn't really push it though, stock bios/voltage, EVGA SC+ACX+).

Then I settled for +220 / +240 as I found anything above doesn't bring noticeable performance advantage in games (Witcher 3, Batman), but the temps and fans speed went up quite a bit. I would maybe gain +1-2 fps, temps the same +1-2c, but the fan speed would increase by >5% and that was a trade off I didn't want to make. not for 40-50mhz.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Palit SuperJetstream is availible for 720€, same as the Gigabyte G1, what would you buy concidering the wish to watercool them with G10 and Corsair H55?


You would have to find if the Palit has a separate midplate or VRM heatsink. The Gigabyte does not so it's not a good choice for an AIO. The MSI isn't all that much more expensive so you should grab one of those if you plant to cram an AIO on it.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> sorry for not being clear enough, which of the two directions on the picture does the air go?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a horizontally place mobo and right after the gpu backplate is my tower cpu fan. Would like to know how the air goes.


should be second with the red arrow. blow heat to the case and your other components inside the case.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> should be second with the red arrow. blow heat to the case and your other components inside the case.


Confirmed.


----------



## EarlZ

Would adding a custom made backplate w/o any cut outs from the GPU/VRM area be safe for the card? it wont be directly touching the PCB though.

Credits to JP Modified for this image, Im looking at getting something exactly like this.


----------



## XCalinX

Hey guys,
when I try to flash the bios with nvflash it says that there's no nVidia display adapter found. I'm running the most recent Windows 10 driver.
Thanks


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> You would have to find if the Palit has a separate midplate or VRM heatsink.


Would it not be just easy even without those? I could just place a 25x25x1,5 copper plate between the AiO H55 and the GPU, wouldnt it just erase the need of a midplate? And for the VRM heatsink i think there is a vent on the G10?


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Would it not be just easy even without those? I could just place a 25x25x1,5 copper plate between the AiO H55 and the GPU, wouldnt it just erase the need of a midplate? And for the VRM heatsink i think there is a vent on the G10?


You're mistaking midplate for something else. The midplate is a cooling plate that covers the VRAM and possibly VRM chips. A copper shim is only needed on EVGA cards as there are prongs on its midplate around the GPU that interfere with installing the waterblock. The shim essentially adds height on top of the GPU so the waterblock can fit without hitting the midplate prongs.

You still need heatsinks for VRAM and especially VRM. Even though the G10 has a fan for cooling the VRM, it's just not enough on its own. That's why the MSI is a good choice because it has a) a midplate for cooling VRAM and b) a separate heatsink for cooling VRM. Otherwise you have to figure out a way to add a heatsink to the VRM chips. Typically this means using doublesided thermal pads to attach small heatsink pieces there.

You preferably want a card that requires no changes (other than removing stock air cooler) to the card itself and leaves no marks so if you have to RMA you can just assemble the original cooler back together.


----------



## Somasonic

My Hybrid arrived today and I'm pretty damn happy with the card. At stock it boosts to 1316 and sits there, temps no higher than 50c. Scores slightly higher than my SLI 780's in firestrike and I gained about 10-15 fps in Skyrim, making it playable again (it didn't like upgrading to 1440p on the 780's). Only complaints are noisy rad fan at default speed and buzzing from the pump (which comes and goes). I hooked the fan up to the motherboard and slowed it down which was good but Asus Fan Xpert won't pick it up so I can't get fine control over it which is pretty annoying. If anyone's got any tips on either issue would be much appreciated 'cause my OCD over the buzzing and the fan control will probably kill me









On the whole very happy though, I expected a slight performance dip from one 980 ti and am stoked that I got a slight performance increase instead


----------



## Medous

Thanks laxu for your nice explaination. Last question about that - aint the referral designed cards (that are like 50-80€ cheaper here than the msi) the same good to use the G10 on them? I mean what exactly is for me the benefit investing in the msi if I want to watercool it?


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Thanks laxu for your nice explaination. Last question about that - aint the referral designed cards (that are like 50-80€ cheaper here than the msi) the same good to use the G10 on them? I mean what exactly is for me the benefit investing in the msi if I want to watercool it?


The benefit is not having to figure out how to cool both VRAM and VRM as well as better VRM in the first place (more phases so should run a bit cooler, possibly better OC potential). The G10 doesn't fit on the reference cards without removing the whole shroud and blower. If you want to use a reference card you might as well buy the EVGA Hybrid as it's exactly that - a reference card with the EVGA Hybrid AIO cooler.

I looked into this quite a bit. I went with the MSI + Corsair H55 + G10 because it wasn't much more expensive than just buying the EVGA Hybrid which may have pump noise and possibly doesn't overclock as well but above all else is poorly available. Plus when the Pascal equivalent of the 980 Ti comes along I can hopefully just swap the H55 + G10 on that card.


----------



## GTANY

If flashing a GTX980TI fails and gives a black screen, how to recover the bricked card ? Is it possible to use an AMD graphic card in the first PCIe slot, connected to the display, the GTX980TI in another PCIe slot and launch Nvflash ? Will Nvflash detect the Nvidia card ?


----------



## Medous

Thanks again. Yes, I would have to cut the G10 but since its so cheap..







The point about better components is very important, thanks. And I aimed long enough for the evga hybrid but it would cost 820€ here thats imo too much, cuz with ref 670€ + used H55 for 40€ and G10 for 40€ I would be on 750€. MSI hybrid would cost me like 837€.

Meanwhile I discovered the Inno3d hybrid with very pretty stats and it would cost me 750. I hope it will become availible again any time soon.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTANY*
> 
> If flashing a GTX980TI fails and gives a black screen, how to recover the bricked card ? Is it possible to use an AMD graphic card in the first PCIe slot, connected to the display, the GTX980TI in another PCIe slot and launch Nvflash ? Will Nvflash detect the Nvidia card ?


http://www.overclock.net/a/how-to-fix-a-failed-gpu-bios-flash


----------



## GTANY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/a/how-to-fix-a-failed-gpu-bios-flash


Thank you but the guide applies to using Nvflash in DOS mode only. The latest Nvflash release, which supports GTX980TI only works in Windows.

That is why I am not sure that this method will work.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Thanks again. Yes, I would have to cut the G10 but since its so cheap..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The point about better components is very important, thanks. And I aimed long enough for the evga hybrid but it would cost 820€ here thats imo too much, cuz with ref 670€ + used H55 for 40€ and G10 for 40€ I would be on 750€. MSI hybrid would cost me like 837€.
> 
> Meanwhile I discovered the Inno3d hybrid with very pretty stats and it would cost me 750. I hope it will become availible again any time soon.


I also looked at that Inno3D card. It's a reference board and the cooler seems to be based on the Artic Accelero. Skipped it since it was also not available. The price is enticing and the overall package seems nice. Reviews for previous Arctic Acceleros were average for noise levels though but at that price it's a good deal and hopefully works well.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTANY*
> 
> Thank you but the guide applies to using Nvflash in DOS mode only. The latest Nvflash release, which supports GTX980TI only works in Windows.
> 
> That is why I am not sure that this method will work.


It should work fine with another card in there. Just use the --index= syntax pointing to the correct pci slot the 980 is installed when you try it.


----------



## GTANY

OK, thank you.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Can someone please help me OC my card? theres is NO tpe of guidance and the only video on youtube is not helpful. I really wanna OC my card. so far i think i have a bad card. This is what i currently have


So can someone please help me and tell me wth power limit and stuff is? idk how to test this OC, i played a game and i see no difference in fps


----------



## skkane

What card is that, what stock clock is it running at?

Set power limit slider to max in soft, temperature limit to max also (110% and 91C they should be topping at with stock bios), priority set to the power limit and linked (as they are right now). Put the core to +150, put memory at 0. Enter any game or 3dmark test and let it run. Look in gpuz when done and click the gpu core clock, set it to show the max clock recorded during the game. See how much it boosted too and adjust the core clock accordingly after.

Another way to see the boost value in real time is using msi afterburner with the OSD enabled (core clock tab, show in osd checked).

A reference card should be good for 1400-1490 boost depending on your luck. Non-ref higher but luck based also.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> What card is that, what stock clock is it running at?
> 
> Set power limit slider to max in soft, temperature limit to max also (110% and 91C they should be topping at with stock bios), priority set to the power limit and linked (as they are right now). Put the core to +150, put memory at 0. Enter any game or 3dmark test and let it run. Look in gpuz when done and click the gpu core clock, set it to show the max clock recorded during the game. See how much it boosted too and adjust the core clock accordingly after.
> 
> Another way to see the boost value in real time is using msi afterburner with the OSD enabled (core clock tab, show in osd checked).
> 
> A reference card should be good for 1400-1490 boost depending on your luck. Non-ref higher but luck based also.
> 
> Hope it helps.


hey thanks for your help. I will test it right this moment. I have a GTX g1 windforce 980ti. I have it at stock now......i have heaven 4.0 benchmark,is that good?
Edit: My power limit does not go to 110 max,it goes to 130 and moves the temp slier automatically to 91. what do i do?
Edit 2: ok,what you advised me to do,i di and went pretty well. How much do i go up by with core clock? And what should i set memory to? is still at stock as you instructed me to do.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> ACX? Maybe it's a reference bios limit.


Nope ujust the standard reference SC edition


----------



## psychok9

Is there a way to change *MSI Gaming custom bios* settings?
MaxwellBiosTweaker 1.31 doesn't seem compatible.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> ~63-65C, (13MHz) then somewhere around ~70C (another 13MHz), but my reference card never gets to 70C in any benchmarks or even the most demanding games. Unity stays at a cool 65C, with gpu pegged 99%, 1440p, 4xMSAA.


It doesn't just throttle core though it also drops voltage which is a total pain in the hoop!!


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> hey thanks for your help. I will test it right this moment. I have a GTX g1 windforce 980ti. I have it at stock now......i have heaven 4.0 benchmark,is that good?
> Edit: My power limit does not go to 110 max,it goes to 130 and moves the temp slier automatically to 91. what do i do?
> Edit 2: ok,what you advised me to do,i di and went pretty well. How much do i go up by with core clock? And what should i set memory to? is still at stock as you instructed me to do.


Set the power level to 130 if it's allowed. It will be better. Heaven is good to test with.

Run it in windowed mode (1080p still loads the gpu's fine) and let me know what boost (gpu clock) you're getting with the core set to +150,

I never touch the memory, i find the gains to be minimal and just not worth it unless you want to best your 3dmark score or something like that.

You can increase the clock speeds untill heaven starts crashing. Then back down 10mhz at a time untill it is running stable and note the boost clock. That would be highest gpu oc possible. After you find that you can start messing with the memory clock (with the gpu max clock that you have found set) and see how it goes.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdeno84*
> 
> sorry for not being clear enough, which of the two directions on the picture does the air go?
> 
> 
> 
> I have a horizontally place mobo and right after the gpu backplate is my tower cpu fan. Would like to know how the air goes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Confirmed.


Wait, really?

I thought all blower open-air cards took in cool air as in the first picture. The hot air doesn't have any specific direction but the vast majority of it will wind up in the case.

The second picture implies to me that the cooler would be pulling in air through the heatsink and exhausting it out of the case.


----------



## skkane

Yeah, i find that weird also. I know that they push air to the heatsink which gets dumped via back of pcb to your cpu hs. Don't think they pull and dump on your case's sidepanel. My 680ti didn't anyway, 970 zotac also. Must be a misunderstanding


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Is there a way to change *MSI Gaming custom bios* settings?
> MaxwellBiosTweaker 1.31 doesn't seem compatible.


Try 1.36


----------



## maukkae

If you look at the blades on the fans, they are upside down compared to all the other custom coolers. That makes me think that EVGAs actually do suck the air outwards unlike every other card.


----------



## Frestoinc

the difference is the way it blows. the reference blows the air out of the case while the non reference blow the air back into the case. correct me if im wrong.


----------



## zdeno84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Wait, really?
> 
> I thought all blower cards took in cool air as in the first picture. The hot air doesn't have any specific direction but the vast majority of it will wind up in the case.
> 
> The second picture implies to me that the cooler would be pulling in air through the heatsink and exhausting it out of the case.


The thing is I think I read somewhere the ACX 2.0 is not a 'blower' fan even if it looks like one.

The hot air ends up in the case anyway, the direction is important to position the case fans.


----------



## psychok9

What's the meaning of "hamper/lock" MSI GTX 980TI Gaming 6G cards?! The default bios has 109% limit.
The "reviewer" sample bios, it's unlocked... you can scale up to 120% the max TDP and the GPU/mem frequencies are higher then "final" samples.


----------



## JynxLee

I finally got my 980 Ti Hybrid on order. I currently have a 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0+

It wasn't until ordering that I started seeing people complain about a pump buzzing noise at idle. On one hand I haven't see a ton of people complaining and I probably see just as many people say its dead silent for them.

For those of you on here who have the Hybrid cooler, how is your pump? Did it buzz at first but then go away? Did you have to flip the RAD to put hoses at the bottom like I've seen suggested by EVGA?

Wondering If I should cancel this order and just wait for the HG10 and use a Corsair AIO?


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I finally got my 980 Ti Hybrid on order. I currently have a 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0+
> 
> It wasn't until ordering that I started seeing people complain about a pump buzzing noise at idle. On one hand I haven't see a ton of people complaining and I probably see just as many people say its dead silent for them.
> 
> For those of you on here who have the Hybrid cooler, how is your pump? Did it buzz at first but then go away? Did you have to flip the RAD to put hoses at the bottom like I've seen suggested by EVGA?
> 
> Wondering If I should cancel this order and just wait for the HG10 and use a Corsair AIO?


Will you do a general comparison of 2 cards?


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I finally got my 980 Ti Hybrid on order. I currently have a 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0+
> 
> It wasn't until ordering that I started seeing people complain about a pump buzzing noise at idle. On one hand I haven't see a ton of people complaining and I probably see just as many people say its dead silent for them.
> 
> For those of you on here who have the Hybrid cooler, how is your pump? Did it buzz at first but then go away? Did you have to flip the RAD to put hoses at the bottom like I've seen suggested by EVGA?
> 
> Wondering If I should cancel this order and just wait for the HG10 and use a Corsair AIO?


Buzz noise are PROPER for every AIO at full speed as the hybrid that I sent back because of this.

http://forums.evga.com/980-Ti-Hybrid-Pump-Constant-Buzzing-Noise-RMA-m2361427.aspx#2362656


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Set the power level to 130 if it's allowed. It will be better. Heaven is good to test with.
> 
> Run it in windowed mode (1080p still loads the gpu's fine) and let me know what boost (gpu clock) you're getting with the core set to +150,
> 
> I never touch the memory, i find the gains to be minimal and just not worth it unless you want to best your 3dmark score or something like that.
> 
> You can increase the clock speeds untill heaven starts crashing. Then back down 10mhz at a time untill it is running stable and note the boost clock. That would be highest gpu oc possible. After you find that you can start messing with the memory clock (with the gpu max clock that you have found set) and see how it goes.


Well i have a 1440p monitor so yea. Also, my "boost" clock is 1504 when i ad the +150 as you advised...on stock it is at 1151. Why dont you touch memory? People say thats the most importtant part idk why.. But how much do i go up in increments on core clock? do i go by +50,+20.etc. THNKS so much for helping btw.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Well i have a 1440p monitor so yea. Also, my "boost" clock is 1504 when i ad the +150 as you advised...on stock it is at 1151. Why dont you touch memory? People say thats the most importtant part idk why.. But how much do i go up in increments on core clock? do i go by +50,+20.etc. THNKS so much for helping btw.


I don't mess with it because i only gain 1-2 fps at most and it crashes alot more, or causes errors in general.

Nice boost, so it's stable at 1504? I can only do 1440







I would go for 20 mhz at a time to find the highest boost it can do.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Buzz noise are PROPER for every AIO at full speed as the hybrid that I sent back because of this.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/980-Ti-Hybrid-Pump-Constant-Buzzing-Noise-RMA-m2361427.aspx#2362656


Have you water cooled it since?

I'm thinking I may just cancel my order for now, get the HG10 next month and use a dual rad Corsair. I have an H100i and have 0 noise from it. If my Hybrid did what's going around on that Video on youtube I'd lose my mind. I guess I could get lucky as some have but with Newegg not having a refund policy on the card and only an exchange policy I'm not going to risk it.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Have you water cooled it since?
> 
> I'm thinking I may just cancel my order for now, get the HG10 next month and use a dual rad Corsair. I have an H100i and have 0 noise from it. If my Hybrid did what's going around on that Video on youtube I'd lose my mind. I guess I could get lucky as some have but with Newegg not having a refund policy on the card and only an exchange policy I'm not going to risk it.


I bought the SC+ ACX2.0+ instead.
I have fear to buy a water custom loop or to use others AIO like Corsair because of the price (everytime I should by the water block paying 100€) and (buzz) noise. I need a silent pc while I'm working. Since for me the ACX stays quite at full load I am happy to stay on air for now.


----------



## Rickles

I think I'll just end up sticking with my reference card... even with an aggressive fan profile I can't hear it, or don't notice it while gaming. Mine is able to keep 1450 mhz core stable and that is plenty good enough for my taste.

Plus, I really want to go to ITX and I feel a blower card would really help me in this.


----------



## NitrousX

Was wondering if anyone here has tried playing Killing Floor 2 on their 980 Ti? I get massive FPS drops and stuttering in firefights. On 1080p at max settings I get about 130-150fps when nothing is going, however as soon as all hell breaks loose the frame rate dips (sometimes to as low as 70-80fps) and I get stuttering. GPU usage is all over the place according to Afterburner OSD. If I disable texture streaming the GPU memory usage increases from ~1500mb to ~3500mb but the stuttering is twice as worse. My 980Ti ACX runs at 1290Hz out of the box and I have a custom fan curve so temps are not an issue. I've switched between different driver sets dating back to 353.06 but I'm still getting crap performance in Killing Floor 2. Didn't know if the amount of zeds on screen are causing these terrible frame rate drops. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ablangc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Anyone here is on 980 Ti SLI and overclocked? What is your power consumption. Apparently Corsair Link tells me that my max wattage (output) is 1020W. Seriously?! Most of the time I alt-tab and it was hovering around 720W. Why is there a sudden spike or it's just Corsair Link acting up again?


You are not the only one noticing that. I was playing BF4 last night and had corsair link open. I was pulling just over 1000W. WTH???? I almost want to buy a meter to see if it is a glitch within the software or something.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NitrousX*
> 
> Was wondering if anyone here has tried playing Killing Floor 2 on their 980 Ti? I get massive FPS drops and stuttering in firefights. On 1080p at max settings I get about 130-150fps when nothing is going, however as soon as all hell breaks loose the frame rate dips (sometimes to as low as 70-80fps) and I get stuttering. GPU usage is all over the place according to Afterburner OSD. If I disable texture streaming the GPU memory usage increases from ~1500mb to ~3500mb but the stuttering is twice as worse. My 980Ti ACX runs at 1290Hz out of the box and I have a custom fan curve so temps are not an issue. I've switched between different driver sets dating back to 353.06 but I'm still getting crap performance in Killing Floor 2. Didn't know if the amount of zeds on screen are causing these terrible frame rate drops. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


Could be cpu limited if gpu usage is dropping. I'm seeing it even at 1440p with two cards in gta v if i don't enable AA (with one card it never happens though...). Would get 130-140 fps if it would not be stuttering badly with AA off and would prefer the frames tbh.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I bought the SC+ ACX2.0+ instead.
> I have fear to buy a water custom loop or to use others AIO like Corsair because of the price (everytime I should by the water block paying 100€) and (buzz) noise. I need a silent pc while I'm working. Since for me the ACX stays quite at full load I am happy to stay on air for now.


Luckily I haven't had any issues with Corsair blocks, but if I did have a problem with one I buy them from a place here locally so availability and exchanges..etc would be a lot easier than dealing with the Hybrid. I haven't made the custom loop jump either, I guess I just don't consider myself that hardcore? I want quiet cold and powerful WHEN I need it, just not 24/7 so the AIO's are a good middle ground for me.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I don't mess with it because i only gain 1-2 fps at most and it crashes alot more, or causes errors in general.
> 
> Nice boost, so it's stable at 1504? I can only do 1440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would go for 20 mhz at a time to find the highest boost it can do.


So if you can only do 1440, does that mean you are at +100 or something? Also,what about voltage? isnt this like cpu where you increase the freq and increase the voltage to control it?
It seems my card wont take +170 in heaven,it runs, but as soon as it gets to the night time portion,it has a hard time and freezes. thats normal right?


----------



## skkane

I'm at +130 but it's irelevant since my bios clocks are different.

You can up the voltage and try for +170 again. +87mv in software should work (max setting). What's it boosting to at +170? 1540?


----------



## skkane

Quick question for you SLI experts. Is it normal to OC to less clocks in SLI mode? Because my cards are fine in single mode, one to 1480, other to 1492 @ stock voltages. Yet in SLI always crash above 1455 and i'm running higher voltage... 2.3v vs 1.187v/1.137v defaults

Sry, can't delete/edit. Posted twice in a row


----------



## Sorphius

How are your thermals? If you're not water cooling, it's possible that your bottom card is raising your top card's temp and causing it to throttle, which would impact both due to their clock speeds being shared in SLI.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Could be cpu limited if gpu usage is dropping. I'm seeing it even at 1440p with two cards in gta v if i don't enable AA (with one card it never happens though...). Would get 130-140 fps if it would not be stuttering badly with AA off and would prefer the frames tbh.


Glad I'm not the only experiencing this. Yeah the frequent FPS drops are certainly really annoying as I am playing on a 120Hz monitor.

Edit: I totally meant to say that if I disable texture streaming in Killing Floor 2 the GPU memory usage decreases from 3500mb to 1500mb.


----------



## jim2point0

I finally got Witcher 3 to driver crash last night after running the game for a while at 5K (5120x2880). That was the only way I could push the VRAM to the limit. So I just backed off core 10mhz and 20mhz on the memory.

So now I'm at 1520 / 7840. No more crashes at 5K.

Still not sure if this is worth the massive voltage increase. What I'd really like is a custom BIOS that allowed me to push the power as high as MaxAir, but let me stick with default voltage and use the Afterburner voltage slider instead to find my sweet spot. But... I that would require learning the bios editor. And I took one look at that editor and noped the hell out of there. Some day when I have time... I'll try to learn it.


----------



## aoch88

Hi guys, I've tried motivman and MaxAir BIOS (from the first page) and one of the things I notice:

1. I can obviously overclock a bit higher but the GPU temp rises dramatically compared to stock BIOS
2. The FPS seems to fluctuate a lot more. In Witcher 3, it keeps dropping to 50-55FPS despite running at a higher OC. When I was with stock BIOS, even the OC was lower, the FPS remains a lot more stable and seldom drops below 57.

Anyone knows why this is happening? I have OSD turned on and the boost is working correctly (no drops) but the FPS keeps jumping quite drastically I'd say. Maybe you guys could pay attention on it while playing Witcher 3.


----------



## Dry Bonez

ok,i think something wrong with my card im about to give up...... I have a g1 windforce 980ti, crysis 3 on high with fxaa runs 45-60fps @1440p. In 10880 it doesnt stay solid 60. I put adaptive sync on and thats it.


----------



## Dry Bonez

UPDATE: i kept the exact same setting on my GPU and thought of something, i had my cpu (4670k) @ stock. So i didnt bother because i didnt think it would be a big deal. So i had enough and had to crank this thing up all the way @4.5 and rock solid smoothe now. I will downclock now and run the same settings to see if that really is the missing factor in all of this.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> So now I'm at 1520 / 7840. No more crashes at 5K.
> 
> Still not sure if this is worth the massive voltage increase. What I'd really like is a custom BIOS that allowed me to push the power as high as MaxAir, but let me stick with default voltage and use the Afterburner voltage slider instead to find my sweet spot. But... I that would require learning the bios editor. And I took one look at that editor and noped the hell out of there. Some day when I have time... I'll try to learn it.


How much of a voltage increase are you doing? My EVGA ACX SC is stable at 1508 / 8000 with a 110% power target on the stock BIOS, albeit only at 1440p.


----------



## jim2point0

I believe the volage on this bios hovers around 1.25 - 1.27.

On the stock bios with stock voltage (no increase), I was stable at 1460/8000. It's fun to push the GPU a little harder and watch the benchmark scores go up a little, but the real-world performance differences are pretty minor.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> What's the meaning of "hamper/lock" MSI GTX 980TI Gaming 6G cards?! The default bios has 109% limit.
> The "reviewer" sample bios, it's unlocked... you can scale up to 120% the max TDP and the GPU/mem frequencies are higher then "final" samples.


There is a bios posted about 20 pages back from exilon with an edited msi gaming bios, only changed the power limit to 350, which is the only tweak you need since I always prefer using afterburner (or evbot) to set oc's for video cards.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> How much of a voltage increase are you doing? My EVGA ACX SC is stable at 1508 / 8000 with a 110% power target on the stock BIOS, albeit only at 1440p.


Can you share your settings. I have the same card and I can't get anywhere near that. Even much lower than that and I can't get Witcher 3 running past the start menu.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Can you share your settings. I have the same card and I can't get anywhere near that. Even much lower than that and I can't get Witcher 3 running past the start menu.


Here's my GPU-Z validation from the owner's club spreadsheet. I'm at work now, but will post a screenshot of my Precision-X settings when I get home. It's nothing special though... just 110% power target, no voltage increase, +180 on the core, and +500 on the memory.

Edit: This is on a card with a 79.9% ASIC rating, btw.


----------



## Raxus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I finally got my 980 Ti Hybrid on order. I currently have a 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0+
> 
> It wasn't until ordering that I started seeing people complain about a pump buzzing noise at idle. On one hand I haven't see a ton of people complaining and I probably see just as many people say its dead silent for them.
> 
> For those of you on here who have the Hybrid cooler, how is your pump? Did it buzz at first but then go away? Did you have to flip the RAD to put hoses at the bottom like I've seen suggested by EVGA?
> 
> Wondering If I should cancel this order and just wait for the HG10 and use a Corsair AIO?


I've heard no noise louder than my h110i gt. did you order the evga hybrid cooler? It won't work with your acx cooler. You need the nvidia reference cooler for it


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Here's my GPU-Z validation from the owner's club spreadsheet. I'm at work now, but will post a screenshot of my Precision-X settings when I get home. It's nothing special though... just 110% power target, no voltage increase, +180 on the core, and +500 on the memory.
> 
> Edit: This is on a card with a 79.9% ASIC rating, btw.


For some reason I was thinking core had to be much higher. I'll try that when I get home as well.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't we determine back during the 700 series that memory OC didn't really benefit us much in game? Are we maybe just hampering what could be a higher core OC by changing the memory on these cards?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raxus*
> 
> I've heard no noise louder than my h110i gt. did you order the evga hybrid cooler? It won't work with your acx cooler. You need the nvidia reference cooler for it


No it was the actual card. I actually canceled the order for a couple reasons.

1.) I decided I didn't want this card coming from Newegg and their no return policy.
2.) I need to get a new case, I have the Corsair 250 with an H100i in the front and I'd have to put the Hybrid cooler on the top (if would fit) and from all the reports about having to keep that pump upright with tubes at the bottom I figured I'd wait a bit.

Plus part of me wants to wait and see what kind of results people get with the Corsair HG10


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> For some reason I was thinking core had to be much higher. I'll try that when I get home as well.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't we determine back during the 700 series that memory OC didn't really benefit us much in game? Are we maybe just hampering what could be a higher core OC by changing the memory on these cards?


I have to admit I was surprised to see it boosting over 1500 with only a 1280 core, but I'm not about to look a gift horse in the mouth.

I was able to get the memory to either 540 or 550 on its own without any problems, but had to ramp it back down to make the core clock stable. The core gets unstable over 180 regardless of the memory clock, so without flashing the BIOS to override the power limits (which I'm not eager to do), I think this is about the best I'll get.


----------



## Medous

Just wrote with a guy from NZXT (about the Kraken G10) Support:
Quote:


> Jul 8, 10:17 AM
> 
> Hello, Edgar
> 
> After looking over the pcb of the GTX 980 TI Hall of Fame it will fit from the looks of it , as the VRMs are on the right side it will receive the cooling of the attached bracket.
> 
> George Perez -
> NZXT.


Cheerz


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> bro,believe me,ive had this 4670k for oer a year,this is my sweet spot for this cpu. 4.5 w 1.275 voltage.it wwill not go any lower,it wwill freeze. 4.6 require 1.325....I have it paired with a swiftech H220X. I get what you are saying though, maybe i just made it seem like i OCd and bam lol. I will downclock now and see


Same CPU, Same clock and voltage. It seems to be the sweet spot for this CPU! Runs like a charm!


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> UPDATE: i kept the exact same setting on my GPU and thought of something, i had my cpu (4670k) @ stock. So i didnt bother because i didnt think it would be a big deal. So i had enough and had to crank this thing up all the way @4.5 and rock solid smoothe now. I will downclock now and run the same settings to see if that really is the missing factor in all of this.


Don't run it at stock. You get cpu bottlenecked.


----------



## Zanpakuto

Did someone pre ordered the ASUS STRIX 980ti for $739.00 on Amazon







? Newegg has it for cheaper


----------



## Aikimaniac

Hello folks,

im just curious if Xeon E3 1231 v3 will bottleneck GIGABYTE GTX 980 Ti G1 WINDFORCE 3X Gaming 6GB in gaming on ultra...if yes, will be GTX 980 bottlenecked as well? Thing is, friend of mine has this CPU with GTX 750Ti and he wants to upgrade...he has H97 Bios based board with 16GB RAM.. thanks for possible replies..









regards

Aiki


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> What's the meaning of "hamper/lock" MSI GTX 980TI Gaming 6G cards?! The default bios has 109% limit.
> The "reviewer" sample bios, it's unlocked... you can scale up to 120% the max TDP and the GPU/mem frequencies are higher then "final" samples.


Is this a new trend? The ASUS Strix 980 Ti samples reportedly had a different BIOS installed as well. So reviewers are now getting cherry picked cards with a custom BIOS? LOL.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Can anyone help diagnose my setup a little bit? I've been tinkering with 3dmark and, although my 4k scores are terrific and in line with expected. However, my normal Firestrike score is crippled. I game at 4k, so it doesn't matter too much but just trying to figure this out.

Comparing myself to the top scores for 2600k/980 Ti SLI setups, my score is 27% off top, 53% below on graphics and GPU test 1 is 71% below while test 2 is 39% below. What happens is especially noticeable in test 1 and 2, where my FPS locks to 97 and won't budge. No vsync or frame limiting going on in settings. Anyone have any idea what is causing this limitation?

Comparison
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5081637/fs/5315588

FS Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5339417


----------



## jdstock76

Many of the guys in the top 20 are most likely running custom BIOS on water so they are above the norm.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Can anyone help diagnose my setup a little bit? I've been tinkering with 3dmark and, although my 4k scores are terrific and in line with expected. However, my normal Firestrike score is crippled. I game at 4k, so it doesn't matter too much but just trying to figure this out.
> 
> Comparing myself to the top scores for 2600k/980 Ti SLI setups, my score is 27% off top, 53% below on graphics and GPU test 1 is 71% below while test 2 is 39% below. What happens is especially noticeable in test 1 and 2, where my FPS locks to 97 and won't budge. No vsync or frame limiting going on in settings. Anyone have any idea what is causing this limitation?
> 
> Comparison
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5081637/fs/5315588
> 
> FS Ultra
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5339417


Win7 vs. Win8.1.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Win7 vs. Win8.1.


Why is it making that much of a difference when leaning more heavily on CPU at 1080?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Many of the guys in the top 20 are most likely running custom BIOS on water so they are above the norm.


Fully understand. My 4k scores are perfectly in line with what I'd expect with my core speeds, but being locked at 97 fps at 1080p and being 30-70% off par surprised me. Again, don't game at 1080 so don't really care, just trying to figure out if there is an underlying issue.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Why is it making that much of a difference when leaning more heavily on CPU at 1080?


Well, he's also higher on CPU OC, GPU mem OC. That plus the OS difference could account for it.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Well, he's also higher on CPU OC, GPU mem OC. That plus the OS difference could account for it.


100mhz on the CPU, some memory OC and 40 mhz on the GPU is worth 70% performance? I'm not trying to quibble over a few percentage points. It's a massive disparity. Here is another one to compare to - CPU is the same, I'm actually clocked substantially higher on the GPUs and he's still pulling 40% more frames in some tests. Both tests are Windows 8.1. If I wasn't seeing the FPS shoot up to 97 in test 1 and 2, and lock there for the duration - I wouldn't be asking.

Comparison
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5313716/fs/5169047


----------



## jdstock76

There's no way the OS would have that much of an effect.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> There's no way the OS would have that much of an effect.


Something is choking it at low res and I don't know what. At FS Ultra, it's the #3 score with a 2600k driving SLI 980 Ti. Comparison below with the same guy that ran the 1080p test above at 4k.

Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5339417/fs/5168648


----------



## jim2point0

From Kingpin himself (posted at his forums)
Quote:


> Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)


Kinda makes me satisfied that I could go over 1500 at all. I don't there being a huge improvement with a Classified, at least not on air cooling. I'm just not dedicated enough to switch to water cooling, or anything more hardcore for that matter.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Same CPU, Same clock and voltage. It seems to be the sweet spot for this CPU! Runs like a charm!


Really? what cooler do you have and temps you get? Mine is delidded using the vice method. I ask because i have yet to find anyone with a similar chip like mine. which is freaking awesome. What does your cpu need to get to 4.6?


----------



## neonash67

Anyone got the msi gaming 6g stock bios they can post here?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Anyone got the msi gaming 6g stock bios they can post here?


 GM200-MSI6G-Base.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## designgears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> 100mhz on the CPU, some memory OC and 40 mhz on the GPU is worth 70% performance? I'm not trying to quibble over a few percentage points. It's a massive disparity. Here is another one to compare to - CPU is the same, I'm actually clocked substantially higher on the GPUs and he's still pulling 40% more frames in some tests. Both tests are Windows 8.1. If I wasn't seeing the FPS shoot up to 97 in test 1 and 2, and lock there for the duration - I wouldn't be asking.
> 
> Comparison
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5313716/fs/5169047


Are you actually maintaining those higher clock speeds or are your cards clocking down due to temps?


----------



## MGMG8GT

misreply


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designgears*
> 
> Are you actually maintaining those higher clock speeds or are your cards clocking down due to temps?


Temps are fine, fan speed set to keep it 75c or below in games. 65% fan during benchmarks keeps the cards at 66c. Cards are not throttling at all.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> bro,believe me,ive had this 4670k for oer a year,this is my sweet spot for this cpu. 4.5 w 1.275 voltage.it wwill not go any lower,it wwill freeze. 4.6 require 1.325....I have it paired with a swiftech H220X. I get what you are saying though, maybe i just made it seem like i OCd and bam lol. I will downclock now and see


Same CPU, Same clck and voltage. It se
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Really? what cooler do you have and temps you get? Mine is delidded using the vice method. I ask because i have yet to find anyone with a similar chip like mine. which is freaking awesome. What does your cpu need to get to 4.6?


Cant get to 4.6
Im at 4.5 with a H80i in with Noctuas on push pull. No delid.

I get an average idle temp of around 30 and at load and in games it gets to about 60


----------



## DrWerewolf

Hey so Nvidia just released a new Hotfix.

Just thought some of you might wanna give it a spin

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/853781/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-353-49-released-7-8-15-/


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Same CPU, Same clck and voltage. It se
> Cant get to 4.6
> Im at 4.5 with a H80i in with Noctuas on push pull. No delid.
> 
> I get an average idle temp of around 30 and at load and in games it gets to about 60


what voltage are you on to stay on 4.5?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Mine is on a Kraken X60, get's into the high 50s at load. It's been @ 4.7 for years. I have not loaded up into bios in a long time, but it does 4.7 @ 1.38v


MUCH better chip than mine for sure. I would love to be @4.5 using 1.246v instead of 1.275... 4.7 for me would require 1.3 almost 11.4v and it isnt worth it for me.

Aside from that,do you think that this chip 4670k @stock as i had it before, bottlenecks the gtx 980ti?


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designgears*
> 
> Are you actually maintaining those higher clock speeds or are your cards clocking down due to temps?


^ run the benchmark and watch the sensors tab on gpu-z


----------



## MGMG8GT

I mis-replied to your post, I have a 2600k not a 4670k


----------



## Medous

No one give's a crap that the G10 will fit on the HOF Ti? wow..


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Temps are fine, fan speed set to keep it 75c or below in games. 65% fan during benchmarks keeps the cards at 66c. Cards are not throttling at all.


I believe they start throttling at 63c-65c. May want to try to run the benchmark with your fans at 100% speed to eliminate thermal throttling as much as possible. Also try unlinking thermal limit from power limit in whichever overclocking utility you use.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> 100mhz on the CPU, some memory OC and 40 mhz on the GPU is worth 70% performance? I'm not trying to quibble over a few percentage points. It's a massive disparity. Here is another one to compare to - CPU is the same, I'm actually clocked substantially higher on the GPUs and he's still pulling 40% more frames in some tests. Both tests are Windows 8.1. If I wasn't seeing the FPS shoot up to 97 in test 1 and 2, and lock there for the duration - I wouldn't be asking.
> 
> Comparison
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5313716/fs/5169047


I can't believe your SLI graphics score isn't that much better than a single well-clocked 980 Ti. Are you able to monitor GPU utilization? I wonder if something is bottlenecking your utilization. Although benchmarks have shown that PCIe 3.0 and PCIe 2.0 have virtually no difference, could it have a bigger impact on high-end multi-GPU's? He's essentially running x16/x16 and you're on x8/x8, if we look through the PCIe 2.0 goggles.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I can't believe your SLI graphics score isn't that much better than a single well-clocked 980 Ti. Are you able to monitor GPU utilization? I wonder if something is bottlenecking your utilization. Although benchmarks have shown that PCIe 3.0 and PCIe 2.0 have virtually no difference, could it have a bigger impact on high-end multi-GPU's? He's essentially running x16/x16 and you're on x8/x8, if we look through the PCIe 2.0 goggles.


There's a bigger performance difference to real world apps than most people think between PCI 3.0 and 2.0, though some synthetics show <5%. But yes there is definitely something going on there to have a 30% difference in graphics score on his one comparison.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> There's a bigger performance difference to real world apps than most people think between PCI 3.0 and 2.0, though some synthetics show <5%. But yes there is definitely something going on there to have a 30% difference in graphics score on his one comparison.


Just a correction that we're talking about the same thing -- you mean PCIe. I know we didn't have versions for normal PCI, it was either 33MHz or 66MHz variants.

I'd worry less about the SLI to SLI comparison than the SLI to single GPU comparison, first of all. His SLI 22395 is barely over a single GPU, i.e mine is 20810 (others are easily 21K). Then, the other guy is only getting about 50% scaling in SLI. May be FS 1080p is just too underwhelming for SLI.


----------



## designgears

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> No one give's a crap that the G10 will fit on the HOF Ti? wow..


Looks like it might..?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> No one give's a crap that the G10 will fit on the HOF Ti? wow..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *designgears*
> 
> Looks like it might..?


Why would we? The HOF is a pretty sexy card already and I'm assuming it will cool better than the G1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> *Just a correction that we're talking about the same thing -- you mean PCIe.* I know we didn't have versions for normal PCI, it was either 33MHz or 66MHz variants.
> 
> I'd worry less about the SLI to SLI comparison than the SLI to single GPU comparison, first of all. His SLI 22395 is barely over a single GPU, i.e mine is 20810 (others are easily 21K). Then, the other guy is only getting about 50% scaling in SLI. May be FS 1080p is just too underwhelming for SLI.


Yes ... at work still and I'm getting lazy.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> There is a bios posted about 20 pages back from exilon with an edited msi gaming bios, only changed the power limit to 350, which is the only tweak you need since I always prefer using afterburner (or evbot) to set oc's for video cards.


Thank you a lot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> At 1500/7520, was nearing %105, and I was monitoring watts at the wall, during 1440p maxed 3 hour witcher 3 sessions, and it never throttled, impressive.
> 
> Do you mind uploading your bios when you have a chance? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Witcher 3 surprisingly doesn't load down GM200 like Metro LL w/physx on.
> 
> W3: 97%, 50C.
> 
> Metro: 120%, 54C.
> 
> Here's the 350W TDP bios for MSI Gaming
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
Click to expand...

Thank you for your bios, I'll test it.

Is there a way to avoid the vdrop, temperature apart?

In the end, I can overvolt +30mv only!


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Why would we? The HOF is a pretty sexy card already and I'm assuming it will cool better than the G1.


Yes, but my 980 HOF was very noisy in desktop and under load (compared to my semi passive EVGA FTW and Classy)


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Yes, but my 980 HOF was very noisy in desktop and under load (compared to my semi passive EVGA FTW and Classy)


Not trying to poke the bear but sound levels are purely subjective. The only true way to really distinguish noise levels accurately is to literally gather dozens of GPU's and test over and over in different environments.


----------



## Exolaris

Anyone have info on replacing the thermal paste on a reference model? I've done it a few times on various non-reference cards and the coolers are pretty simple to work with, not sure how to handle a reference model though and can't seem to find anything regarding any recent reference models (900 series).


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Anyone have info on replacing the thermal paste on a reference model? I've done it a few times on various non-reference cards and the coolers are pretty simple to work with, not sure how to handle a reference model though and can't seem to find anything regarding any recent reference models (900 series).


Its the same as the Original Titan Cooler.

You basically have to take apart all the screws on the back lol.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Can you share your settings. I have the same card and I can't get anywhere near that. Even much lower than that and I can't get Witcher 3 running past the start menu.


Here you go, as promised. Just took this screen after a 30 minute Valley run on ultra settings at 1440p. BIOS is stock, and the card is cooled by a Corsair H90 AIO loop mounted via a G10 bracket with a 25x25x1.2mm copper shim. I capped the radiator fan (NF-A14 IPPC PWM) at 60% to achieve what I found to be the optimal blend of low noise and thermal performance.

Edit: forgot the screenshot.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Here you go, as promised. Just took this screen after a 30 minute Valley run on ultra settings at 1440p. BIOS is stock, and the card is cooled by a Corsair H90 AIO loop mounted via a G10 bracket with a 25x25x1.2mm copper shim. I capped the radiator fan (NF-A14 IPPC PWM) at 60% to achieve what I found to be the optimal blend of low noise and thermal performance.
> 
> Edit: forgot the screenshot.


I assume the shim sits between the heatsink and GPU, right? Thermal compound on both sides? I was going to hold out for the EVGA Hybrid but it's completely MIA so I might go ahead and do a third party system.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Thank you a lot.
> Thank you for your bios, I'll test it.
> 
> Is there a way to avoid the vdrop, temperature apart?
> 
> In the end, I can overvolt +30mv only!


It's volting more, but software pulls from the reference voltage controller, which is controlled by the driver only, which will only show 1.225 or whatever. If you set the slider to +87 it will go to around 1.27.

You can set "minimum voltage" in the control programs to limit voltage fluctuation, but I've found that setting "prefer high performance" in the nvidia control panel keeps the voltage steady at load.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> I assume the shim sits between the heatsink and GPU, right? Thermal compound on both sides? I was going to hold out for the EVGA Hybrid but it's completely MIA so I might go ahead and do a third party system.


Correct. In all honesty I don't think the 1.2mm is quite thick enough. I ordered it because it was the thickest I could find in stock, but it basically winds up sitting flush with the mid plate on my EVGA ACX SC card so I think I'm losing some heat transfer which is causing slightly elevated temps.

I ordered a 10" x 1" x 0.0625" (260 x 26 x 1.6mm) copper bar which should arrive tomorrow that I plan to cut down to size and try instead of my current one to see if I get better results. Everyone says you need a 1.5mm shim, and the 0.0625" bar is around 1.6mm, so I anticipate some improvement.

Something to keep in mind is that you only need the shim if your card has a mid plate that keeps the AIO face from resting flush on your GPU die. You'll need it for any of the EVGA cards with a mid plate (basically all the ACX ones), but the MSI Gaming has a mid plate that actually won't interfere with mounting an AIO.


----------



## Scalesdini

Got my ACX w/ BP SC+ about a week ago, lovin' it.



Fans stay off while watching movies/tv and keep it at 70c under full load with 1329mhz boost clock (stock OC). HDMI 2.0 means I can finally run my 4k TV at 60hz like it was meant to be too. Tinkered around with overclocking and got it just over 1500mhz boost clock stable at just a few degrees more than stock but turned it back down, will save that for when it starts lagging behind on newer games.

Overall couldn't be happier. Especially since it matches my build so perfectly.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Here's what I've managed to get on my cards.

ASIC 75.8% Default volts 1500/8000
ASIC 75.3% Default volts 1500/8000
ASIC 68.4% +37MV 1500/8000
ASIC 69.4 <-oddball? +62MV 1500/8000 <-weakest core pretty much 1505-1510 is it's limit other cards will do 1520+ but I just rounded it to 1500 range to see what could be done. Won't crash it will just start artifact.

There Reference cards EVGA GTX 980TI ACX 2.0. All on Air fan speed set to 100%.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Thank you a lot.
> Thank you for your bios, I'll test it.
> 
> Is there a way to avoid the vdrop, temperature apart?
> 
> In the end, I can overvolt +30mv only!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's volting more, but software pulls from the reference voltage controller, which is controlled by the driver only, which will only show 1.225 or whatever. If you set the slider to +87 it will go to around 1.27.
> 
> You can set "minimum voltage" in the control programs to limit voltage fluctuation, but I've found that setting "prefer high performance" in the nvidia control panel keeps the voltage steady at load.
Click to expand...

I've found the problem: when I reach *70°c* (very dangerous temperature







), the card drop the gpu voltage from *1,230v to 1,205v*.

Any way to avoid it/change temperature vdrop?

Maxweel cards seem have a lot of "lock"...


----------



## jdstock76

Anyone heard when EK will be releasing the block for the G1's?


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I've found the problem: when I reach *70°c* (very dangerous temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the card drop the gpu voltage from *1,230v to 1,205v*.
> 
> Any way to avoid it/change temperature vdrop?
> 
> Maxweel cards seem have a lot of "lock"...


I've heard of other people complaining of throttling at 70c, but I haven't encountered it, set your temperature limit to the max and set a fan curve.


----------



## renji1337

what memory clock is required for 8000mhz?


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I've found the problem: when I reach *70°c* (very dangerous temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the card drop the gpu voltage from *1,230v to 1,205v*.
> 
> Any way to avoid it/change temperature vdrop?
> 
> Maxweel cards seem have a lot of "lock"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard of other people complaining of throttling at 70c, but I haven't encountered it, set your temperature limit to the max and set a fan curve.
Click to expand...

The temp limit is already set at 91°c and the card get 70°c also with 100% fan speed (fixed).


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> what memory clock is required for 8000mhz?


+/- 495


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> I assume the shim sits between the heatsink and GPU, right? Thermal compound on both sides? I was going to hold out for the EVGA Hybrid but it's completely MIA so I might go ahead and do a third party system.


Very nice, rocking this with the ACX mid-plate I hope? Also, adding a second fan should bring down those temps another 5C and there is a wide disparity in thermal performance with all of the Thermal Interface Material's floating around, as much as 5-7C. You should actually be seeing peak load temps between 45-55C with the G10 set up right at room temperature at 275W TDP.

What is your ambient like?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Correct. In all honesty I don't think the 1.2mm is quite thick enough. I ordered it because it was the thickest I could find in stock, but it basically winds up sitting flush with the mid plate on my EVGA ACX SC card so I think I'm losing some heat transfer which is causing slightly elevated temps.
> 
> I ordered a 10" x 1" x 0.0625" (260 x 26 x 1.6mm) copper bar which should arrive tomorrow that I plan to cut down to size and try instead of my current one to see if I get better results. Everyone says you need a 1.5mm shim, and the 0.0625" bar is around 1.6mm, so I anticipate some improvement.
> 
> Something to keep in mind is that you only need the shim if your card has a mid plate that keeps the AIO face from resting flush on your GPU die. You'll need it for any of the EVGA cards with a mid plate (basically all the ACX ones), but the MSI Gaming has a mid plate that actually won't interfere with mounting an AIO.


Yeah you want 25x25x1.5mm. I learned from experience that 1mm isn't thin enough and that 20mm doesn't cover the entire GPU die.

Wait so youre going to basically make a mid-plate out of copper that will essentially connect the VRM and Memory to the base-plate of the AIO instead of only the GPU core? I've always wondered why this hasn't been done already, only thing I can think is that if was attempted it resulted in GPU core temps at or above that seen by Nvidia's reference cooler as all that VRM and Memory heat would be sharing the same heat-sink. Maybe adding some heat-sinks on top of the copper bar and used in conjunction with the existing fan will help. I would also use a 140mm AIO vs. a 120mm AIO and I would have two fans push-pull.

Also, it seems that the Kraken G10 route is gaining traction here so I figured I'd put this out there; you can replace the included 92mm fan with one from Cooler Master that has double the CFM:

At $10 it may be something to consider.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/cooler-master-blade-master-92-ea-57867.htm


----------



## camry racing

Just waiting till the EVGA Hybrid come in stock grrrr already sold 1 of my 970's


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Not trying to poke the bear but sound levels are purely subjective. The only true way to really distinguish noise levels accurately is to literally gather dozens of GPU's and test over and over in different environments.


Not necessarily, you can get an objective measurement with a sound app which uses your phone's microphone and standardize the distance to the measured object:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=kr.sira.sound&hl=en

This is the one I've used in the past.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Just waiting till the EVGA Hybrid come in stock grrrr already sold 1 of my 970's


Looks like youre going to be waiting for a while, all the console kiddies who can't turn 10 screws and install their own AIO are lined up around the block. Meanwhile the potential to do a Classified Hybrid for the same price is completely lost on them.

Classy owners are seeing 1555MHz with the air cooler, considering ACX is hitting around 1440-1475MHz or so what do you think a Classified will do with GPU Core temps of 50C? We'll find out soon enough, apparently I may be the first to do a Classified Hybrid as everyone else is waiting for EVGA's "Reference" Hybrid, for the same price, instead.






BTW, 980 Ti Classified and 780 Ti Classified identical PCB and TDP....


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Looks like youre going to be waiting for a while, all the console kiddies who can't turn 10 screws and install their own AIO are lined up around the block. Meanwhile the potential to do a Classified Hybrid for the same price is completely lost on them.
> 
> Classy owners are seeing 1555MHz with the air cooler, considering ACX is hitting around 1475MHz or so what do you think a Classified will do with GPU Core temps of 50C? We'll find out soon enough, apparently I may be the first to do a Classified Hybrid as everyone else is waiting for EVGA's "Reference" Hybrid, for the same price, instead.


Thing is in the past I had a 7970 with the kraken G10 mod and I didnt like how much of a hassle it was to put it together especially cooling VRM. So I decided I wont do something like that again unless I'm going full water block someday. And also the 980ti hybrid looks sexy


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsblvt*
> 
> I need to admit that I had to go down with the core clock a bit. I am now lower thant 1500 Mhz again, should be at 1481 Mhz like I had before the BIOS flash, just with more stable clocks, due to the increased voltage.
> 
> Dunno if I should be sad that I can't hit the 1500 stable, and dunno if I should be sad that I haven't waited for the Classified, wich looks to perform much better.
> But I think those small differences don't matter really (outside of benching). At least the 50 Mhz difference some can get from their core clock. The Classified is another thing...
> 
> Can someone clear my conscience? ._.


I'm in your exactly situation i'm thinking a lot about my maximum of 1506 (few Times drop tuo 1497) on the better card and the release di classifield


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Looks like youre going to be waiting for a while, all the console kiddies who can't turn 10 screws and install their own AIO are lined up around the block. Meanwhile the potential to do a Classified Hybrid for the same price is completely lost on them.
> 
> Classy owners are seeing 1555MHz with the air cooler, considering ACX is hitting around 1475MHz or so what do you think a Classified will do with GPU Core temps of 50C? We'll find out soon enough, apparently I may be the first to do a Classified Hybrid as everyone else is waiting for EVGA's "Reference" Hybrid, for the same price, instead.


AIO user calling console users kiddies









People with custom loops and water blocks will say the same to you, no need to try and put anyone down, just cause you think you're cool playing around with AIO coolers.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Buzz noise are PROPER for every AIO at full speed as the hybrid that I sent back because of this.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/980-Ti-Hybrid-Pump-Constant-Buzzing-Noise-RMA-m2361427.aspx#2362656


No buzz noise here, Corsair H55 with the pumps at 70%.

In my testing I found next-to-zero or no discernible difference in thermals between having the pumps at 70% or at 100% but at the latter RPM there was the introduction of a mostly imperceptible "buzz" (if you put your head IN your case maybe you can hear it, otherwise it can't be heard over the gentle din of the case fans).

If it is possible, turn down the pump speed on the EVGA Hybrid. If it isn't, well, this is just another argument in favor of the DIY alternative, aside from being able to do 980 Ti Classified Hybrid for the same cost outlay ($750)


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Anyone heard when EK will be releasing the block for the G1's?


Yes, in the ek's website configurator it shows "coming soon", it should arrive next month


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Wait so youre going to basically make a mid-plate out of copper that will essentially connect the VRM and Memory to the base-plate of the AIO instead of only the GPU core? I've always wondered why this hasn't been done already, only thing I can think is that if was attempted it resulted in GPU core temps at or above that seen by Nvidia's reference cooler as all that VRM and Memory heat would be sharing the same heat-sink. Maybe adding some heat-sinks on top of the copper bar and used in conjunction with the existing fan will help. I would also use a 140mm AIO vs. a 120mm AIO and I would have two fans push-pull.


No, I'm just going to cut the bar down to a 26x26x1.6mm square and use it as a shim. With the 25x25x1.2mm shim I'm currently using, the AIO heatplate sits pretty much flush on both the shim and the midplate, which I think is causing inefficient heat transfer since the EVGA midplate is transferring some of the VRM/VRAM heat into my AIO cooler. The 1.6mm shim should be thick enough to let the AIO plate rest only on it without sucking in any extra heat off the surrounding midplate.

In terms of making a custom copper midplate, I suppose it's possible but as you said, I don't think you'd want ALL the heat from the ENTIRE chip feeding directly into your AIO -- and CERTAINLY not into a 120mm or 140mm radiator. It may be feasible if you have an H110 or something along those lines, but I don't think a smaller radiator would be able to dissipate that much heat. Coupled with the added weight from the copper midplate, I think you'd be opening a bigger can of worms than you expect.

FWIW, I'm using a Corsair H90, which is a 140mm AIO. I currently have it push-pull, but I'm going to install a 240mm H100i on my cpu tomorrow which I'm pretty sure will require me to remove the pull fan from the H90. I'll try re-mounting it outside the case, but my case (Fractal R5) has a convex grill which might require me to do some jerry-rigging.


----------



## Luca T

Guys not to be a bottleneck to a SLI of 980ti overclocked, which level of OC should I push my CPU with?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Looks like youre going to be waiting for a while, all the console kiddies who can't turn 10 screws and install their own AIO are lined up around the block. Meanwhile the potential to do a Classified Hybrid for the same price is completely lost on them.
> 
> Classy owners are seeing 1555MHz with the air cooler, considering ACX is hitting around 1440-1475MHz or so what do you think a Classified will do with GPU Core temps of 50C? We'll find out soon enough, apparently I may be the first to do a Classified Hybrid as everyone else is waiting for EVGA's "Reference" Hybrid, for the same price, instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, 980 Ti Classified and 780 Ti Classified identical PCB and TDP....


I'm really curious about the performance of the classified

I would like to see if they can easily hit the 1600 on water and which difference in game would be between 1500 and 1600

Considering my better evga sc can hit just 1506 with MaxAir bios I could consider even to switch to a SLI of classified

I saw a huge difference between 1300 and 1500 on Heaven benchmark till 10-15 fps at 1080p, I should try at 4k


----------



## haneybd87

So I just made a 1:1 fan profile for my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ and when my fans got to higher speeds (especially ~70%) they started making a noise that kind of sounds like they're rubbing on something. Here's a video of what I'm talking about, it gets really bad around 40 seconds. Should I send this back to newegg for a replacement? The bummer is that it's a decent overclock, 1468 boost. I worry that I'd get something worse.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I'm really curious about the performance of the classified
> 
> I would like to see if they can easily hit the 1600 on water and which difference in game would be between 1500 and 1600
> 
> Considering my better evga sc can hit just 1506 with MaxAir bios I could consider even to switch to a SLI of classified
> 
> I saw a huge difference between 1300 and 1500 on Heaven benchmark till 10-15 fps at 1080p, I should try at 4k


To get the difference in game you need to end up with a percentage, for example, the difference between 1440MHz, an average max frequency that can be expected from an air-cooled, reference PCB 980 Ti, and 1600MHz is around 10% (160MHz) or so. If youre playing say Witcher 3 and are averaging 50FPS this would equate, and usually does in my experience with overclocking and in-game performance, with 5FPS. This same math works on both sides, a totally non-overclocked 980 Ti that only boosts to say 1291MHz would be about 10% slower than one overclocked to 1440MHz. In aggregate this can mean the difference between an unplayable 35FPS and a semi-playable 45FPS (10FPS) with the Witcher 3 at 2560x1440 OR say a 20% difference at 1080p, say the difference between 60 and 80 FPS in some other game. To get an idea of what kind of performance you can expect, you need to do the math to attain the percentage frequency difference and then extrapolate that onto your avg. FPS. It sounds iffy but in my experience the math is EXTREMELY accurate (unless youre CPU bound, then the math doesn't work right at all and to which no GPU overclock will help).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> So I just made a 1:1 fan profile for my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ and when my fans got to higher speeds (especially ~70%) they started making a noise that kind of sounds like they're rubbing on something. Here's a video of what I'm talking about, it gets really bad around 40 seconds. Should I send this back to newegg for a replacement? The bummer is that it's a decent overclock, 1468 boost. I worry that I'd get s
> omething worse.


So much for the purported advances in ACX 2.0 as that's exactly what my ACX 1.0 fans would do on occasion. It's something to do with the harmonics, gently slapping the coolers helped half the time but in the end it was another reason to get that crap out of my system and go the AIO route.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> No, I'm just going to cut the bar down to a 26x26x1.6mm square and use it as a shim. With the 25x25x1.2mm shim I'm currently using, the AIO heatplate sits pretty much flush on both the shim and the midplate, which I think is causing inefficient heat transfer since the EVGA midplate is transferring some of the VRM/VRAM heat into my AIO cooler. The 1.6mm shim should be thick enough to let the AIO plate rest only on it without sucking in any extra heat off the surrounding midplate.
> 
> In terms of making a custom copper midplate, I suppose it's possible but as you said, I don't think you'd want ALL the heat from the ENTIRE chip feeding directly into your AIO -- and CERTAINLY not into a 120mm or 140mm radiator. It may be feasible if you have an H110 or something along those lines, but I don't think a smaller radiator would be able to dissipate that much heat. Coupled with the added weight from the copper midplate, I think you'd be opening a bigger can of worms than you expect.
> 
> FWIW, I'm using a Corsair H90, which is a 140mm AIO. I currently have it push-pull, but I'm going to install a 240mm H100i on my cpu tomorrow which I'm pretty sure will require me to remove the pull fan from the H90. I'll try re-mounting it outside the case, but my case (Fractal R5) has a convex grill which might require me to do some jerry-rigging.


Yeah I figured the H90 was 140mm, I faintly remember considering it before settling on the H55's. It was the Corsair LINK garbage software and the fact that Corsair, in their infinite wisdom, thought it wise to put a BIOS on the pump itself with all of the attendant problems you can imagine that creating (oh it sure did create problems, look at the amazon and newegg reviews).

If making your own shim is too much of a hassle I have some left over 25x25x1.5mm shims as I had to buy like a pack of 6 of them, I couldn't simply buy the two that I needed on ebay. PM me and we can arrange shipping payment via Paypal etc. if interested. Alternatively, I believe this same pack of shims is still going for $6 on ebay, shipping included.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah I figured the H90 was 140mm, I faintly remember considering it before settling on the H55's. It was the Corsair LINK garbage software and the fact that Corsair, in their infinite wisdom, thought it wise to put a BIOS on the pump itself with all of the attendant problems you can imagine that creating (oh it sure did create problems, look at the amazon and newegg reviews).
> 
> If making your own shim is too much of a hassle I have some left over 25x25x1.5mm shims as I had to buy like a pack of 6 of them, I couldn't simply buy the two that I needed on ebay. PM me and we can arrange shipping payment via Paypal etc. if interested. Alternatively, I believe this same pack of shims is still going for $6 on ebay, shipping included.


Yeah, I don't use the LINK software. I just plugged the pump header directly into my PSU so that it's running at 100% all the time, and left it at that.

For the shim, I tried to get the ones on ebay but there weren't any available -- hence my just ordering the copper bar and deciding to cut it down to size myself. It's thin enough that I can just use a bolt cutter to snip it down to the proper dimensions and then file it down to smooth the edges.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> To get the difference in game you need to end up with a percentage, for example, the difference between 1440MHz, an average max frequency that can be expected from an air-cooled, reference PCB 980 Ti, and 1600MHz is around 10% (160MHz) or so. If youre playing say Witcher 3 and are averaging 50FPS this would equate, and usually does in my experience with overclocking and in-game performance, with 5FPS. This same math works on both sides, a totally non-overclocked 980 Ti that only boosts to say 1291MHz would be about 10% slower than one overclocked to 1440MHz. In aggregate this can mean the difference between an unplayable 35FPS and a semi-playable 45FPS (10FPS) with the Witcher 3 at 2560x1440 OR say a 20% difference at 1080p, say the difference between 60 and 80 FPS in some other game. To get an idea of what kind of performance you can expect, you need to do the math to attain the percentage frequency difference and then extrapolate that onto your avg. FPS. It sounds iffy but in my experience the math is EXTREMELY accurate (unless youre CPU bound, then the math doesn't work right at all and to which no GPU overclock will help).


would it apply at 4k regularly? Or should it be lower difference?


----------



## jim2point0

Can anyone tell me why this happens?

I'm using the MaxAir bios, and +40 in Afterburner gets me to 1533mhz.

When I restart my computer, +40 in Afterburner gets me 1369mhz. I then have to shoot it up to something like +205 to achieve teh same 1533mhz. But sometimes a run in firestrike will instantly crash because the +205 made the GPU shoot up to 1663mhz. So then I have to turn it back down to +40 for 1533. This is driving me ******* nuts.


----------



## jdstock76

Ok ... I'm going on public record to say that I'm a big dummie!!!!!

I never actually "Enabled" overvoltage this entire time. So..... without further adoo......



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7677728?



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7677945?

Stability @ 1555mhz (1560mhz ran but there were blue and green artifacts)
Volts @ 1.2370v
Mem @ +450

Ready for this .... temps never above 60 degrees using a custom fan profile. Actually averaged around 54 degrees.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Thing is in the past I had a 7970 with the kraken G10 mod and I didnt like how much of a hassle it was to put it together especially cooling VRM. So I decided I wont do something like that again unless I'm going full water block someday. And also the 980ti hybrid looks sexy


Sexy if your definition of sexy is something that would come out of a cereal box. EVGA Hybrid might as well say 980 Ti Wallmart Edition on the side. I've seen AMD coolers from the 90's that look better.

But to each their own, if YOU think it's attractive, that's all that matters.

VRAM cooling can be addressed using a card with a mid-plate. Unlike EVGA's Hybrid, with it's plastic shroud over the MOSFET area (plastic, ahem "advanced polycarbonate", is renowned as a material that conducts heat, unlike thick extruded aluminum which is a great insulator, sarcasm) we do have data that show a 10C reduction in VRM temps using the G10 in conjunction with a card with a mid-plate AND the ability to report VRM temperature, an MSI 780 Lightning:






(Pause and compare "Stock" and "G10" at 1320 core and 1.212V)

Others have reported an additional 10-15C reduction placing copper heat-sinks over the VRM section of the mid-plate, something that youre not going to be able to do with EVGA's Hybrid.

EVGA does have a warranty on it, and it does hit 1500-1550MHz with it's special plastic blower shroud (it's why the kit is $120, the "advanced polycarbonate" materials) but is there additional, hidden potential had the VRM's been cooled another 25C or so? We may never know.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> AIO user calling console users kiddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People with custom loops and water blocks will say the same to you, no need to try and put anyone down, just cause you think you're cool playing around with AIO coolers.


I chose not to go with a full custom loop because of financial inability and the desire for forward compatibility (I would be out $250-300 in water-blocks alone had I gone with a loop last year instead of the AIO route as those WOULD NOT be forward compatible with 980 Ti) not because of any deficiency of technical aptitude.

If you read one of my recent posts on this subject I actually pieced out an entire loop and decided to go the AIO route last minute to save some money and transfer over said kit to 980 Ti. Yeah no B.S., I actually anticipated the compatibility one year ago before Maxwell was even out, and hey guess what? Sure enough, there is the potential to go 980 Ti Classified SLI for $450 less now (although I may only go one card and simply upgrade to Pascal the year after next instead, I think I'm done with SLI, but the savings is still around $200 with one card).

Kraken G10 + Corsair H55 x2: +$150
980 Ti Classified Water Blocks x2: -$300 (Whoops they don't even, nor will they ever exist! Better make this reference PCB water-blocks instead, that's ok, there's no real difference between 6+6 and 14+3 power phases anyway)

Total: $450. (or $200 realistically, hey it's better than nothing!)

Technical aptitude:

On top of maintaining weapons and avionics systems aboard the OH-58D Kiowa Warrior for eight years in the U.S. Army, an MOS that required a high ASVAB and GT score to begin with (GT Score: 113, the max is 130) Here's me completely rebuilding my 99 Suzuki Hayabusa in my driveway after a mishap on the freeway.


----------



## fastpcman12

My GTX 980 Ti Hybrid from EVGA came in today! It's installed and ready to go. 30 degree celsius right now at idle.

for those who are benchmarking, did you throw down the money for the full 3d mark and heaven?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ok ... I'm going on public record to say that I'm a big dummie!!!!!
> 
> I never actually "Enabled" overvoltage this entire time. So..... without further adoo......
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7677728?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7677945?
> 
> Stability @ 1555mhz (1560mhz ran but there were blue and green artifacts)
> Volts @ 1.2370v
> Mem @ +450
> 
> Ready for this .... temps never above 60 degrees using a custom fan profile. Actually averaged around 54 degrees.


VERY NICE.

Yeah unfortunately youre going to want to dial it back until the artifacts go away, fortunately that may be as little as 13-26MHz. If the artifacts are purple squares only your memory OC needs to be reduced.

Yeah dude, 650W cooler, it's kinda awesome.

I'm going to wait and keep my ear to the ground for more Classified feedback, so far we have one dud (NoNac,69% ASIC) and one stud (LaBestiaHumana, 80% ASIC.)

When the stud to dud ratio goes 5:1 then I will proceed with 980 Ti Classified.

Otherwise I may reconsider Gigabyte's G1 as I am only going single card this time around and I would probably get amazing temps with that card on air in my rig with it's 200mm side-panel fan sitting directly over it. No need to fiddle with moving the AIO's over either.

Oh and the G1 is in stock.

And it's color scheme is very very close to that of my rig (light aluminum and black vs. white and black).

So far the G1 has consistently demonstrated performance above 1.5GHz whereas Classified, again, we have one dud (1440?MHz) and one stud (1555MHz).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Sexy if your definition of sexy is something that would come out of a cereal box. EVGA Hybrid might as well say 980 Ti Wallmart Edition on the side. I've seen AMD coolers from the 90's that look better.
> 
> But to each their own, if YOU think it's attractive, that's all that matters.
> 
> VRAM cooling can be addressed using a card with a mid-plate. Unlike EVGA's Hybrid, with it's plastic shroud over the MOSFET area (plastic is renowned as a material that conveys heat, unlike thick extruded aluminum which is a great insulator, sarcasm) we do have data that show a 10C reduction in VRM temps using the G10 in conjunction with a card with a mid-plate AND the ability to report VRM temperature, an MSI 780 Lightning:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Pause and compare "Stock" and "G10" at 1320 core and 1.212V)
> 
> Others have reported an additional 10-15C reduction placing copper heat-sinks over the VRM section of the mid-plate, something that youre not going to be able to do with EVGA's Hybrid.
> 
> EVGA does have a warranty on it, and it does hit 1500-1550MHz with it's special plastic blower shroud (it's why the kit is $120, the "advanced polycarbonate" materials) but is there additional, hidden potential had the VRM's been cooled another 25C or so? We may never know.
> I chose not to go with a full custom loop because of financial inability and the desire for forward compatibility (I would be out $250-300 in water-blocks had I gone with a loop last year instead of the AIO route as those WOULD NOT be forward compatible with 980 Ti) not because of any deficiency of technical aptitude.
> 
> If you read one of my recent posts on this subject I actually pieced out an entire loop and decided to go the AIO route last minute to save some money and transfer over said kit to 980 Ti. Yeah no B.S., I actually anticipated the compatibility one year ago before Maxwell was even out, and hey guess what? Sure enough, there is the potential to go 980 Ti Classified SLI for $450 less now (although I may only go one card and simply upgrade to Pascal the year after next instead, I think I'm done with SLI, but the savings is still around $200 with one card).
> 
> Kraken G10 + Corsair H55 x2: +$150
> 980 Ti Classified Water Blocks x2: -$300 (Whoops they don't even, nor will they ever exist! Better make this reference PCB water-blocks instead, that's ok, there's no real difference between 6+6 and 14+3 power phases anyway)
> 
> Total: $450. (or $200 realistically, hey it's better than nothing!)
> 
> Technical aptitude:
> 
> On top of maintaining weapons and avionics systems aboard the OH-58D Kiowa Warrior for eight years in the U.S. Army, an MOS that required a high ASVAB and GT score to begin with (GT Score: 113, the max is 130) Here's me completely rebuilding my 99 Suzuki Hayabusa in my drive-way after a mishap on the freeway.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


All of that is irrelevant info. You missed the point I was trying to make. Even if you were an astronaut, it doesn't make it right for you to come in here and try and put people down. I'm sure you're filled with greatness, talent, skill and knowledge, you don't really need to find a way to prove it.

Water blocks cost more, but provide way better cooling in areas where AIO can't even touch. Just because it's not worthy to you, don't mean it's not worth it to anyone else. Nothing wrong with expressing your love for AIO, and project ideas, there will always be pros and cons, but let's try and keep humble. Just like you don't lack any skill on building a custom loop, other console or Hybrid users may not lack it either, they just want the simplicity of plug and play without disassembling coolers.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*


You had to enable overvolting? Or do you just mean voltage control?

I was happy when I managed to break 5000 in Firestrike ultra.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5314792


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> VERY NICE.
> 
> Yeah unfortunately youre going to want to dial it back until the artifacts go away, fortunately that may be as little as 13-26MHz. If the artifacts are purple squares only your memory OC needs to be reduced.


These were just one off numbers. Far from a stable scenario that would be 24/7. Ironically Valley ran much higher temps and eventually crashed at the 1555mhz profile. People have been refusing to stand behind Valley or Heaven in stability testing, saying that 3DMark is better. Again not my experience. 3DMark is a quick and dirty way to get close but Valley and Heaven as well as real world apps are the true test.

Btw .... Do you even deadlift bro?!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You had to enable overvolting? Or do you just mean voltage control?
> 
> I was happy when I managed to break 5000 in Firestrike ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5314792


Yes the voltage control. You have to enable it or any voltage you add or subtract doesn't matter ... LoL! Like I said, I'm a big dummie.

I completely know what you mean. I was so stoked when I broke 5000 the first time. It was epic.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> All of that is irrelevant info. You missed the point I was trying to make. Even if you were an astronaut, it doesn't make it right for you to come in here and try and put people down. I'm sure you're filled with greatness, talent, skill and knowledge, you don't really need to find a way to prove it.
> 
> Water blocks cost more, but provide way better cooling in areas where AIO can't even touch. Just because it's not worthy to you, don't mean it's not worth it to anyone else. Nothing wrong with expressing your love for AIO, and project ideas, there will always be pros and cons, but let's try and keep humble. Just like you don't lack any skill on building a custom loop, other console or Hybrid users may not lack it either, they just want the simplicity of plug and play without disassembling coolers.


Fair enough, BTW I'm still working on the astronaut gig, I've been sending my resume to NASA every year now for the past decade or so but have yet to hear back from them.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Fair enough, BTW I'm still working on the astronaut gig, I've been sending my resume to NASA every year now for the past decade or so but have yet to hear back from them.


NIce bike project btw. I generally do all my vehicle repairs unless the job requires machines I don't have access to.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> These were just one off numbers. Far from a stable scenario that would be 24/7. Ironically Valley ran much higher temps and eventually crashed at the 1555mhz profile. People have been refusing to stand behind Valley or Heaven in stability testing, saying that 3DMark is better. Again not my experience. 3DMark is a quick and dirty way to get close but Valley and Heaven as well as real world apps are the true test.
> 
> Btw .... Do you even deadlift bro?!


I edited the original post after you replied, I think you'll like and agree with what I've added:

"Yeah dude, 650W cooler, it's kinda awesome.

I'm going to wait and keep my ear to the ground for more Classified feedback, so far we have one dud (NoNac,69% ASIC) and one stud (LaBestiaHumana, 80% ASIC.)

When the stud to dud ratio goes 5:1 then I will proceed with 980 Ti Classified.

Otherwise I may reconsider Gigabyte's G1 as I am only going single card this time around and I would probably get amazing temps with that card on air in my rig with it's 200mm side-panel fan sitting directly over it. No need to fiddle with moving the AIO's over either.

Oh and the G1 is in stock.

And it's color scheme is very very close to that of my rig (light aluminum and black vs. white and black).

So far the G1 has consistently demonstrated performance above 1.5GHz whereas Classified, again, we have one dud (1440?MHz) and one stud (1555MHz)."


----------



## neonash67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I've found the problem: when I reach *70°c* (very dangerous temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the card drop the gpu voltage from *1,230v to 1,205v*.
> 
> Any way to avoid it/change temperature vdrop?
> 
> Maxweel cards seem have a lot of "lock"...


You can avoid the voltage/clock drop from the 60°c ~ and 70°c ~ and i think 80°c ~ with a bios tweak


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> NIce bike project btw. I generally do all my vehicle repairs unless the job requires machines I don't have access to.


I figured you might like that based on your avatar. Sadly, these are really old pics, like 10 years old to be exact and I stopped riding around then as well. Now I just get my kicks here with PC Gaming, it's a lot cheaper and safer not to mention its nice to have exchanges with peers that are a good deal brighter than those one would find on the gear-head forums.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I've found the problem: when I reach *70°c* (very dangerous temperature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), the card drop the gpu voltage from *1,230v to 1,205v*.
> 
> Any way to avoid it/change temperature vdrop?
> 
> Maxweel cards seem have a lot of "lock"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can avoid the voltage/clock drop from the 60°c ~ and 70°c ~ and i think 80°c ~ with a bios tweak
Click to expand...

Yeah, but I'm still trying to figure out how.
I've found some bios with sliders "unlocked" for MSI 6G, http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/960_20#post_24118227, but I don't know if they can help me.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I edited the original post after you replied, I think you'll like and agree with what I've added:
> 
> "Yeah dude, 650W cooler, it's kinda awesome.
> 
> I'm going to wait and keep my ear to the ground for more Classified feedback, so far we have one dud (NoNac,69% ASIC) and one stud (LaBestiaHumana, 80% ASIC.)
> 
> When the stud to dud ratio goes 5:1 then I will proceed with 980 Ti Classified.
> 
> Otherwise I may reconsider Gigabyte's G1 as I am only going single card this time around and I would probably get amazing temps with that card on air in my rig with it's 200mm side-panel fan sitting directly over it. No need to fiddle with moving the AIO's over either.
> 
> Oh and the G1 is in stock.
> 
> And it's color scheme is very very close to that of my rig (light aluminum and black vs. white and black).
> 
> So far the G1 has consistently demonstrated performance above 1.5GHz whereas Classified, again, we have one dud (1440?MHz) and one stud (1555MHz)."


I've heard a few bad things about the Classy's but it's all heresay. LaBestia is the only one to show numbers so far. Ya the G1 is definitely a boss right now. I'm keeping an eye on the HOF as well. Rumor is they may have a Black edition. If they pan out to be allstars then I'll be changing up again.

Since we're talking about bikes:







The last two are a little dessert to sooth our OCN minds!


----------



## vulcan78

Yeah I'm actually kinda pissed at MSI and Asus for sending reviewers samples with hot vbios' and then the consumer ones with toned down vbios. Some may say that this is only a minor issue but it isn't a minor issue at all, it's straight up classical bait-and-switch. What else are the concealing? ASIC quality perhaps? What else was in the hopped up vbios behavior aside from a rather inconsequential difference in peak frequency? Because there is A LOT more going on with a vbios algorithm than simply peak frequency that directly correlates with performance.

I'm actually not even considering MSI's card, even though it has an ideal mid-plate to use with my G10's (if I am to stay with this set-up).

I want to send them a message, and I encourage you to as well:

"MSI and ASUS and anyone else sending special hopped up samples to reviewers, we don't appreciate the dishonesty and will not consider your product until you discontinue such practice."

You wan't change? Be the change. You can discourage this alarming, emergent trend by not financially supporting the offenders.

Sorry if this is viewed as going off on a tangent. Hopefully someone within the echelons of Asus and MSI is reading this forum.

WE DON'T LIKE IT DUDE. WE KNOW ABOUT IT AND WE DO NOT LIKE IT.

YOU WANT MY BUSINESS? YEAH, DON'T LIE TO ME.

WE'RE NOT STUPID.


----------



## jim2point0

So this is weird. I switched from MaxAir to the 425w bios with no voltage increase because it didn't get me higher than 1530mhz (which was my limit before, but I had throttling issues).

So on this new bios, I'm still able to hit 1530mhz, but now there's artifacts in The Witcher 3. Does adding more voltage help eliminate artifacting?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I've heard a few bad things about the Classy's but it's all heresay. LaBestia is the only one to show numbers so far. Ya the G1 is definitely a boss right now. I'm keeping an eye on the HOF as well. Rumor is they may have a Black edition. If they pan out to be allstars then I'll be changing up again.
> 
> Since we're talking about bikes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last two are a little dessert to sooth our OCN minds!


Yes credit is given where it is due, G1 is still the best card to go with.

Very nice bike sir, what year and model? How about your 5th gen F-Body? Very nice color BTW.

Since we're talking about cars.....oh boy youre gonna freak out when you see this:









Top to bottom:

"Birds of Prey", 99 Hayabusa with original plastics, before laying it down (Yosh Cams, Muzzy header, etc. 180 whp, [email protected], bike went 9.59 @ 150mph with a better rider) next to my 98 Pontiac T/A (500 rwhp/ 442 rwtq, Vortech SC, Spohn 12 bolt rear-end, 3.73:1 gears, [email protected], 315's out back on ZR1 Vette rims all around)

Bottom:

2002 Corvette Z06, LG Longtubes, Heads and Cam, 410rwhp / 404rwtq, 3050lb race-weight, [email protected]

Very bottom. Laguna Seca 2006, 25 laps in which time I BLEW past a slightly under-driven Porsche Carrera GT, the yellow one in the pic below. I say slightly under-driven because the way I had the Z06 (on Nitto 555 R2's) at 3000 lbs with 400rwhp N/A and pulling 1.25G skid-pad (measured with G-Tech Pro, fairly accurate) I was raping nearly everything that day, and I don't mean to boast, the car was very capable.



Starting Grid, there were a few Ferrari 360's there that day as well:



The infamous cork-screw:


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cookybiscuit*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> I'll have to look into the clock increments then, got excited there for nothing. MSI Afterburner overlay (assuming its correct) says it runs at 1.237v initially, then it hits 65C and goes down to 1.218v, then at 75C 1.193v, or atleast thats what it seems to do, and the clocks come down each time too. Pretty annoying since the clock can start at like 1550 and end up 40 lower for no reason, but I suppose thats just how it is with Nvidia. Also I have the temperature limit at 91C, and the power limit at 109% and them 'unlinked', but it still happens, my 780 was the same. Will using 'Force Voltage' in MSI Afterburner help me at all?
> 
> About coil whine, it has the same type of noise all my Nvidia cards have made. They just make a really fast clicking noise, not a typical 'whine'. It's never really bothered me so I just ignore it, where-as I've RMA'd AMD cards in the past that properly 'whined'. Maybe I just have ****ty luck with coil whine, or maybe Nvidia cards just all sound like chainsaws, who knows, but it seems alot of G1 owners are complaining about coil whine, I wonder which kind it is.
> 
> At the clocks its at I've got it around 65% to keep it in the low to mid 80C region, its not silent but its a million times quieter than the reference 780 I had. Pretty happy so far.


Whoa I get the same issue. I can usually get 1520MHz @1.237V, but for no reason either, it will go back to 1.212 and 1507MHz even when my GPU is at 65C and 100% gpu power usage (set to 130%).

Why does this happen?


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why this happens?
> 
> I'm using the MaxAir bios, and +40 in Afterburner gets me to 1533mhz.
> 
> When I restart my computer, +40 in Afterburner gets me 1369mhz. I then have to shoot it up to something like +205 to achieve teh same 1533mhz. But sometimes a run in firestrike will instantly crash because the +205 made the GPU shoot up to 1663mhz. So then I have to turn it back down to +40 for 1533. This is driving me ******* nuts.


I have the same issue. Seems i have to hit defaults for it to stop boosting. For me goes to 1493 then have to default to 1300's.

Well i turn k boost on and then have to hit defaults in px16, then it goes to the normal 1300's where i can add otherwise its like 1493mhz.


----------



## fastpcman12

Running Heaven benchmark right now at 2560x1440 ultra. Temperaute is at 45% celcisus. Gpus offset is at 320 mhz and memory at 500 offset in precision x.

The evga gtx 980 ti hybrid is a beast! Now I just need a gsync monitor...

score is 1721.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yes credit is given where it is due, G1 is still the best card to go with.
> 
> Very nice bike sir, what year and model? How about your 5th gen F-Body? Very nice color BTW.
> 
> Since we're talking about cars.....oh boy youre gonna freak out when you see this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top to bottom:
> 
> "Birds of Prey", 99 Hayabusa with original plastics, before laying it down (Yosh Cams, Muzzy header, etc. 180 whp, [email protected], bike went 9.59 @ 150mph with a better rider) next to my 98 Pontiac T/A (500 rwhp/ 442 rwtq, Vortech SC, Spohn 12 bolt rear-end, 3.73:1 gears, [email protected], 315's out back on ZR1 Vette rims all around)
> 
> Bottom:
> 
> 2002 Corvette Z06, LG Longtubes, Heads and Cam, 410rwhp / 404rwtq, 3050lb race-weight, [email protected]
> 
> Very bottom. Laguna Seca 2006, 25 laps in which time I BLEW past a slightly under-driven Porsche Carrera GT, the yellow one in the pic below. I say slightly under-driven because the way I had the Z06 (on Nitto 555 R2's) at 3000 lbs with 400rwhp N/A and pulling 1.25G skid-pad (measured with G-Tech Pro, fairly accurate) I was raping nearly everything that day, and I don't mean to boast, the car was very capable.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting Grid, there were a few Ferrari 360's there that day as well:
> 
> 
> 
> The infamous cork-screw:


Very nice. Those TA's were monsters back in the day. I haven't had the pleasure of taking old girl out on a road course and to be honest I don't think she'd fair very well. Not compared to a Z28 or the new Stingray.

The bike is a 2006 Honda Shadow Sabre. 1100cc. One time factory paint scheme. Fairly rare. Memphis Fats shield, Mustang seat, Vance & Hines Pro Pipe. She screams.

Camaro is 2010 2SS RS. LS3 tuned with Borla S-Type. Funny thing is when I bought it I was actually at the dealership to look at a 2006 Corvette. The Camaro won because of color and the fact that its a manual. Beautiful piece of machinery.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> So far the G1 has consistently demonstrated performance above 1.5GHz whereas Classified, again, we have one dud (1440?MHz) and one stud (1555MHz)."


AFAIK neither of these SKUs are very aggressively binned -- they are only assessed for stability at the specified clock speeds with appropriate stock voltage levels from the BIOS table. The stock voltage itself is tied to ASIC score (which itself is a proxy for chip leakage) which is why we see a number of G1s with sub-70% since they are stable at the relatively higher stock voltage.

I think there are a few dud G1s in customer reviews but I have no idea what standards they use (could be the customers themselves that are the duds e.g. using stock voltage). Speaking of which this thread itself has relatively poor overclocking recording as beyond FireStrike/Heaven/Valley standards very few people are reporting their voltages properly (i.e. not only the offset but also the absolute voltage amount as lower ASIC cards can achieve higher absolute voltages without BIOS modifications). There are too many variables that are missing from individual reports to get a clear picture. Ideally we'd all be using 1.25v fixed-voltage BIOSes with unlocked 425W power targets to get relevant maximum clocks but that's not happening right now.

Generally there's not really a rigorous testing methodology to determine the "best overclocking cards" after the factory binning. PCB differences are generally vastly overwhelmed by the silicon lottery and something like a Classified or G1 or Lightning would only go so far as maximizing what you can do after the luck of the draw.

Case-in-point: I sold an overvolted 1300MHz+ 780 Ti Classified after getting a 780 Ti reference that pulled off the same or better while undervolted.


----------



## jdhorn88

is anyone running ti sli with a 850/860 power supply? can you post any results with any overclocks.


----------



## fastpcman12

Quick qeustion, my gpu offset is at 379mhz but while running heaven ithe gpu clock says 1353mhz. am i missing something?


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> Quick qeustion, my gpu offset is at 379mhz but while running heaven ithe gpu clock says 1353mhz. am i missing something?


Ignore the Heaven GPU clock reading. Use GPU-Z. Still odd though, usually heaven reads high by a couple hundred mhz never low


----------



## fastpcman12

i raised the gpu core clock to 300+ and memory to 500+, now gpu-z says it s at 1353.8mhz and 1752 mhz respectively. what am i missing?

i just tried heaven and 3dmark

do i need to enable kboost? i'm using precision x.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> i raised the gpu core clock to 300+ and memory to 500+, now gpu-z says it s at 1353.8mhz and 1752 mhz respectively. what am i missing?
> 
> i just tried heaven and 3dmark
> 
> do i need to enable kboost? i'm using precision x.


kboost simplifies things, but usually heaven/valley/firestrike will show your max boost too, at least until you start throttling. What card do you have, reference?

The 1752 means your memory is at stock speed.

Did you hit apply? Those sound like stock reference settings.


----------



## fastpcman12

evga gtx 980 ti hybrid. yea it's reference.

i think my driver crashed before. i rebooted and it seems to work now. but when i run heaven, i get some blue garbage and computer crashes. i think i need to tone done my memory settings. my gpu offset right now is at 90mhz. gpu clock is at 1443mhz according to precision x.

my driver just crashed again and ithe gpu clock throttles down to 1353mhz. do i need to raise my voltage in precision x?


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> Just waiting till the EVGA Hybrid come in stock grrrr already sold 1 of my 970's


Same for me, waiting too and already sold one of my GTX 780 Ti's.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> evga gtx 980 ti hybrid. yea it's reference.
> 
> i think my driver crashed before. i rebooted and it seems to work now. but when i run heaven, i get some blue garbage and computer crashes. i think i need to tone done my memory settings. my gpu offset right now is at 90mhz. gpu clock is at 1443mhz according to precision x.
> 
> my driver just crashed again and ithe gpu clock throttles down to 1353mhz. do i need to raise my voltage in precision x?


What is your power limit and temp limit set to? Definitely max those to help with throttling. I would try increasing the voltage to increase stability but it may not help depending on your card and where your voltage is at now. I don't gain much stability over stock voltage on my G1.


----------



## fastpcman12

power target is 110%, 91C on gpu temp target.

gpu hovers around 50C.. i have not flashed my bios yet. I'm on stock bios.


----------



## neonash67

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Yeah, but I'm still trying to figure out how.
> I've found some bios with sliders "unlocked" for MSI 6G, http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/960_20#post_24118227, but I don't know if they can help me.


What card do you have? ive achieved this on my msi gaming 6g and evga sc+ by adjusting the first 2 voltage sliders to 1281.3 - 1281.3mv and 1281.3-1600.0mv and clk 74 to 1281.3 - 1281.3mv and then adjusting the max table clock in boost table to something your card can easily hit eg 1468.5mhz.

Then in msi afterburner you untick unlock voltage control and your should be good to go launch a game/benchmark and you should be at 1468.5mhz/1274mv regardless of temperature unless off course you go over your set temp limit 83-91

Any offset you do to the core clock will simply be from the 1468.5mhz

1274-1468.5.zip 152k .zip file

this is the bios im currently using for my msi gaming 6g


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah I'm actually kinda pissed at MSI and Asus for sending reviewers samples with hot vbios' and then the consumer ones with toned down vbios. Some may say that this is only a minor issue but it isn't a minor issue at all, it's straight up classical bait-and-switch. What else are the concealing? ASIC quality perhaps? What else was in the hopped up vbios behavior aside from a rather inconsequential difference in peak frequency? Because there is A LOT more going on with a vbios algorithm than simply peak frequency that directly correlates with performance.


I can't speak for ASUS but I looked into the MSI BIOS files that TechPowerup posted (retail and review). These were my findings:

There is no power limit difference. They have the exact same power limit, but what the retail version has is a higher default power limit. The power limit percentage is calculated from default limit and max limit. Since the default limit on retail is 275W vs 250W on the review sample but both have max limit of 300W so that's where you get 109% vs 120%.
Review sample has 38 MHz higher base clock and 50 MHz higher default boost clock (the actual boost can and does go beyond this)
Review sample fans stay off until 53°C, retail they are off until 60°C
Review sample has a boost table topping at 1569 vs 1531 MHz. This means the retail version runs at slightly higher voltages after 1481 MHz than the review. Usually this means slightly more heat but better stability.
Review sample runs memory 43 MHz higher.
I don't see that any of these are significant enough changes that they would skew the results of the review compared to retail cards.There is nothing unusual about companies sending reviewers the best sample of their product to make sure they get as favorable review as possible or tweaking their cards before a widespread release. As you can see from the differences between the MSI review and retail BIOS, the retail actually got a higher default power limit (making it boost higher at default settings), a fanless mode at higher temps and possibly more stable voltages at top overclocks.

You are of course welcome to boycott a brand if you think they are misrepresenting their product but to me at least in MSI's case there wasn't any foul play.


----------



## Jobba

Hi guys,
with a watercooled cards (ek wb) which one is a good clock to achieve?
are there any other settings to configure apart modded bios and clock software , e.g. msi afterburner, for a good and stable clock?
thanks to all!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Would adding a custom made backplate w/o any cut outs from the GPU/VRM area be safe for the card? it wont be directly touching the PCB though.
> 
> Credits to JP Modified for this image, Im looking at getting something exactly like this.


Anyone ?


----------



## Somasonic

I think this Hybrid has to go, the buzz from the pump is driving me insane and it also causes the case to vibrate. A shame because I'm really happy with it performance wise and it's going to cost me a pretty penny to return. Also I have no idea what other card to get, I need quiet at idle, no leaf blower at load and SLI friendly. Not too much to ask is it? Cheers.


----------



## Toadie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I chose not to go with a full custom loop because of financial inability and the desire for forward compatibility (I would be out $250-300 in water-blocks alone had I gone with a loop last year instead of the AIO route as those WOULD NOT be forward compatible with 980 Ti) not because of any deficiency of technical aptitude.


No doubt custom loops cost more, but universal blocks are not limited to AIOs. Here's one that fits GPUs going back to the GTX 2XX models at least.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 980 Ti Classified Water Blocks x2: -$300 (Whoops they don't even, nor will they ever exist!...)


Whoops, you mean like this one?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdhorn88*
> 
> is anyone running ti sli with a 850/860 power supply? can you post any results with any overclocks.


I was running dual 980 TIs on an AX860 for a few days. It was fine until I raised the power limits in the BIOS. After overloading it a few times, I upgraded to a 1200W Seasonic. I've seen it peak at 960W (this is at the UPS, so monitors, peripherals, etc are all included). My 4790K is also OCed (4.7) though. Regardless, I'd recommend 1000W minimum if you're planning on pushing their limits.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> So much for the purported advances in ACX 2.0 as that's exactly what my ACX 1.0 fans would do on occasion. It's something to do with the harmonics, gently slapping the coolers helped half the time but in the end it was another reason to get that crap out of my system and go the AIO route.


So are you saying I'm likely not going to see any difference with an exchange? It's not an occasional thing either, it's every time at that fan speed.

Can anyone else with an ACX 2.0 card test out high (70%+) fan speeds to see if you get this whine too?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toadie*
> 
> Whoops, you mean like this one?


Yeah, or like the two I have up for sale in the marketplace.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdhorn88*
> 
> is anyone running ti sli with a 850/860 power supply? can you post any results with any overclocks.


My system reported a peak of 823w via a killawatt meter last night on Firestrike with the SC425 default voltage bios. I may test and see what it gets up to on the 1.281v one tonight.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Anyone ?


If I'm not mistaken the stock backplate on the 980 doesn't have cutouts.


----------



## wholeeo

Delete.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> I've heard of other people complaining of throttling at 70c, but I haven't encountered it, set your temperature limit to the max and set a fan curve.


how can i do that? that seems like a nifty idea.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toadie*
> 
> I was running dual 980 TIs on an AX860 for a few days. It was fine until I raised the power limits in the BIOS. After overloading it a few times, I upgraded to a 1200W Seasonic. I've seen it peak at 960W (this is at the UPS, so monitors, peripherals, etc are all included). My 4790K is also OCed (4.7) though. Regardless, I'd recommend 1000W minimum if you're planning on pushing their limits.


Hmmm

Im running an AX860i and I have not noticed any overload with a single EVGA 980Ti SC

How are you monitoring?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fastpcman12*
> 
> Running Heaven benchmark right now at 2560x1440 ultra. Temperaute is at 45% celcisus. Gpus offset is at 320 mhz and memory at 500 offset in precision x.
> 
> The evga gtx 980 ti hybrid is a beast! Now I just need a gsync monitor...
> 
> score is 1721.


can you post a shot of your settings of th gpu?


----------



## DrWerewolf

So if I unlink Temp and Power limits will that help with the voltage throttling??

Still getting drops to 1.18 at 60+ and 1.16 at 70+ which in turn drops the clocks.

No overvolting applied


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Yeah, but I'm still trying to figure out how.
> I've found some bios with sliders "unlocked" for MSI 6G, http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/960_20#post_24118227, but I don't know if they can help me.
> 
> 
> 
> What card do you have? ive achieved this on my msi gaming 6g and evga sc+ by adjusting the first 2 voltage sliders to 1281.3 - 1281.3mv and 1281.3-1600.0mv and clk 74 to 1281.3 - 1281.3mv and then adjusting the max table clock in boost table to something your card can easily hit eg 1468.5mhz.
Click to expand...

I've msi 980ti gaming 6g.
I get 1468 near the vdefault, for me 1,25v max would be ok (I'm on air). What's the work of 2nd slider? If I set 1,251v on 2nd slider, I will get 1,251v minimum at 80°c vdrop or what?
I mean, I would still "set" voltage with Afterburner slide, avoiding this behaviour. It's possible?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> Then in msi afterburner you untick unlock voltage control and your should be good to go launch a game/benchmark and you should be at 1468.5mhz/1274mv regardless of temperature unless off course you go over your set temp limit 83-91
> 
> Any offset you do to the core clock will simply be from the 1468.5mhz
> 
> 1274-1468.5.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> this is the bios im currently using for my msi gaming 6g


Therefore, with your bios I will get permanent "1,28v?

Thank you a lot.


----------



## zeppoli

Got my MSI 980ti yesterday, love the card, didn't have much time to mess with things, just pushed core to +150, temp and power to max, hitting 1460 or so.. Anyway, I have couple errors maybe someone can help with..

Coming from a 290, with no crashes or issues.

With arma 3 game played perfect for over 1 hour
With World of battleships, 1 hour played perfect
Heaven and valley looped for over 30 minutes worked perfect.
With BF4, played for about 10 minutes then black screened and a direct X error?
GTAV barley got out of the settings menu before the game started, it crashed with a weird error not a direct X error something different I didn't write it down.
new Batman game, opened the game having MSI running it crashed with a list of errors, screen turned black . I think afterburner is messing with it because if its not running Batman game opens, if I alt-tab and re-open afterburner batman again crashes.

Kind of scary I would have this many issues with multiple games, do they need to be reinstalled because of a simple video card change?


----------



## leakydog

my msi is unstable even on 1450mhz OC (70% ASIC) and now I am testing 1400 Mhz. Still no memory OC. Not what I expected :-(


----------



## zeppoli

you think those things are from a small overclock?? I cannot believe that.

My asic is 65%

The errors I got were driver crashes, when I looked them up they were common errors other people got as well. The only one I think related was the direct X error in BF4.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> you think those things are from a small overclock?? I cannot believe that.
> 
> My asic is 65%
> 
> The errors I got were driver crashes, when I looked them up they were common errors other people got as well. The only one I think related was the direct X error in BF4.


Do a clean install on the newest driver 353.49 and try again.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Do a clean install on the newest driver 353.49 and try again.


Before I removed me 290, I unsintalled through normal uninstall within windows , I then used Display Driver Uninstaller through guru3d.

Installed the latest drivers, don't know what they are I forget, but it was the latest ones.

I did have one random crash on the desktop, nothing was being done, but it said Nvidia display driver stopped working, it reloaded it self, but that was weird too

Maybe this is a bigger problem than I think? I'm thinking I'm just working the bugs out, but is this a hardware issue within the card?


----------



## jim2point0

Am I in any way being bottlenecked by my 3770k @ 4.5Ghz?

I have my framerate capped to 120 FPS in Battlefield 4, but I notice that sometimes I'm only hitting 105 FPS with 90% GPU usage. Is that because my CPU can't keep up?


----------



## MerkageTurk

I have experienced the same issue coming from 290x

But now is reduced,
Maybe cpu not stable?


----------



## DrWerewolf

You are probably hitting the temp limits that throttle voltage and clock.

60+ and 70+ and your voltage will drop to 1.18 and 1.16 respectively


----------



## jim2point0

Well I watch everything on the overlay and nothing is dropping. Clock stays at a rock solid 1520mhz and voltage is at a constant 1.22V.


----------



## DonPablo83

Anyone point me towards some 980 ti 3 way sli benchies? coming 3x original Titans and the 980 ti doubles the titans performance in some single card benchmarks. Running 7680 * 1600 res so yes, 3 way is important. Much appreciated!


----------



## subyman

I was getting issues because I didn't do a clean install when coming from a GTX 970. Driver cleaner and then new drivers fixed that. My card is 69% ASIC and it will not run above 1400Mhz without a modified BIOS. That's just how it is. Luckily, I'm on water, so I can push voltage up a bit more. Settled on 1.25V, 41C load, at 1429Mhz. 3DMark and Heaven stable does not mean game stable. It took a few hours of The Witcher 3 to cause a driver crash, so don't be so quick to think you are stable after only a few tests.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well I watch everything on the overlay and nothing is dropping. Clock stays at a rock solid 1520mhz and voltage is at a constant 1.22V.


Is that with the MaxAir bios?

on stock bios my voltage drops from 1.2 to 1.18 at around 63 degrees and then drops to 1.16 at around 71.

does the MaxAir bios remove these limits I wonder?


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Before I removed me 290, I unsintalled through normal uninstall within windows , I then used Display Driver Uninstaller through guru3d.
> 
> Installed the latest drivers, don't know what they are I forget, but it was the latest ones.
> 
> I did have one random crash on the desktop, nothing was being done, but it said Nvidia display driver stopped working, it reloaded it self, but that was weird too
> 
> Maybe this is a bigger problem than I think? I'm thinking I'm just working the bugs out, but is this a hardware issue within the card?


Im having the same thing. I thought I could not figure it out nothing was helping. But i think those are called TDR's its the chrome crashes bug in nvidia drivers. Ive tried all the damn drivers nothing worked. Its pretty random aswel even if ur running chrome. We just going to have to wait for newer drivers. To proof yourself harmless just try OC'ing and you'll likely do wonders ingame and not crash.

Im just waiting now seeing how it does after I look into it more. I think we just got bad drivers on some GPU's thats still not fixed.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> You are of course welcome to boycott a brand if you think they are misrepresenting their product but to me at least in MSI's case there wasn't any foul play.


I disagree. I think they're doing everything they can to edge out their competitors in reviews. There are reviewers who don't OC the cards, or OC without increasing voltage. These BIOS tweaks will help the card perform better in reviews. This is a very close "race" folks.

MSI is basically cheating IMHO. If they had left the reviewer BIOS in the retail cards, that's fine. But that is not what happened, and apparently ASUS has done the same.


----------



## ablangc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> Im running an AX860i and I have not noticed any overload with a single EVGA 980Ti SC
> 
> How are you monitoring?


When you are running only 1 980 Ti the AX860i is fine. He stated he had 2 980 Ti's. I can attest to what Toadie said and I was pulling close to +950W. All this changed when I flashed the GPU bios to MAX Air. I am also overclocking my 4790K at 1.285. I was able to monitor voltage from Corsair Link using the dongle that connects the PSU (AX1200i) to a spare USB header on my motherboard. From what I have read, it is usually no more than 5% off from an actual meter. I may be wrong because Corsair Link may be bugged but with my setup, I am already popping circuit breakers. Thank god for my UPS.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Before I removed me 290, I unsintalled through normal uninstall within windows , I then used Display Driver Uninstaller through guru3d.
> 
> Installed the latest drivers, don't know what they are I forget, but it was the latest ones.
> 
> I did have one random crash on the desktop, nothing was being done, but it said Nvidia display driver stopped working, it reloaded it self, but that was weird too
> 
> Maybe this is a bigger problem than I think? I'm thinking I'm just working the bugs out, but is this a hardware issue within the card?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stephen427*
> 
> Im having the same thing. I thought I could not figure it out nothing was helping. But i think those are called TDR's its the chrome crashes bug in nvidia drivers. Ive tried all the damn drivers nothing worked. Its pretty random aswel even if ur running chrome. We just going to have to wait for newer drivers. To proof yourself harmless just try OC'ing and you'll likely do wonders ingame and not crash.
> 
> Im just waiting now seeing how it does after I look into it more. I think we just got bad drivers on some GPU's thats still not fixed.


Just in case make sure you are on the hotfix driver, 353.49 which addresses the TDR issues with Chrome.

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/853781/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-353-49-released-7-8-15-/


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Just in case make sure you are on the hotfix driver, 353.49 which addresses the TDR issues with Chrome.
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/853781/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-353-49-released-7-8-15-/


wait is this hot fix different than what I got?

I just went to geforce's site, downloaded whatever latest driver for me 980ti, is this not included? if not, then this should fix that random crash issue? (possibly?)

thanks


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> wait is this hot fix different than what I got?
> 
> I just went to geforce's site, downloaded whatever latest driver for me 980ti, is this not included? if not, then this should fix that random crash issue? (possibly?)
> 
> thanks


Most likely different. They usually don't (if ever) make the hotfix drivers available where you normally get drivers from. It should fix the random crashes you are experiencing if not due to overclocking past stable.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Very nice. Those TA's were monsters back in the day. I haven't had the pleasure of taking old girl out on a road course and to be honest I don't think she'd fair very well. Not compared to a Z28 or the new Stingray.
> 
> The bike is a 2006 Honda Shadow Sabre. 1100cc. One time factory paint scheme. Fairly rare. Memphis Fats shield, Mustang seat, Vance & Hines Pro Pipe. She screams.
> 
> Camaro is 2010 2SS RS. LS3 tuned with Borla S-Type. Funny thing is when I bought it I was actually at the dealership to look at a 2006 Corvette. The Camaro won because of color and the fact that its a manual. Beautiful piece of machinery.


Thanks! The new Camaro's are nice, and they finally have IRS, I just wished they we're lighter and had better outward visibility (only real gripes, to be brutally honest). And the Z-28 is no longer within the price range of the average working Joe, they want $75k for this thing! I mean it does have carbon ceramic rotors and the LS7 out of the C6 Z06 but that is kinda beside the point; the Camaro was ALWAYS the poor man's Corvette. Now, I hate to say it, but I would get a base model C7 Convertible before the Z-28.






BTW, I love the production values of this particular video, the editing, the music, it's pretty awesome.

As far as transmissions go, the new auto's are insanely quick, with the C7 Z06 posting faster lap times with it's 8-speed auto.

If I were to get back in one I would go auto this time around, it's just so much easier to control a tail happy RWD beast with both hands if nothing else.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> AFAIK neither of these SKUs are very aggressively binned -- they are only assessed for stability at the specified clock speeds with appropriate stock voltage levels from the BIOS table. The stock voltage itself is tied to ASIC score (which itself is a proxy for chip leakage) which is why we see a number of G1s with sub-70% since they are stable at the relatively higher stock voltage.
> 
> I think there are a few dud G1s in customer reviews but I have no idea what standards they use (could be the customers themselves that are the duds e.g. using stock voltage). Speaking of which this thread itself has relatively poor overclocking recording as beyond FireStrike/Heaven/Valley standards very few people are reporting their voltages properly (i.e. not only the offset but also the absolute voltage amount as lower ASIC cards can achieve higher absolute voltages without BIOS modifications). There are too many variables that are missing from individual reports to get a clear picture. Ideally we'd all be using 1.25v fixed-voltage BIOSes with unlocked 425W power targets to get relevant maximum clocks but that's not happening right now.
> 
> Generally there's not really a rigorous testing methodology to determine the "best overclocking cards" after the factory binning. PCB differences are generally vastly overwhelmed by the silicon lottery and something like a Classified or G1 or Lightning would only go so far as maximizing what you can do after the luck of the draw.
> 
> Case-in-point: I sold an overvolted 1300MHz+ 780 Ti Classified after getting a 780 Ti reference that pulled off the same or better while undervolted.


Sounds like your grasp of the situation is far clearer than mine. So to sum up, youre saying that lower ASIC scores simply mean that more voltage can / is required for equivalent overclockability as those with a good ASIC score? Well, "Nonac1", whose Classified had an ASIC score of either 67.5 or 69% tried adding voltage and got nowhere. In fact, what I'm hearing is that Maxwell refuses to respond to increased voltage, unlike Kepler, where you could breach a ceiling by simply adding volts. I don't know the whole merit to this because on the other hand we have "JDStock76" who increased his OC ceiling by adding voltage (via Precision X I believe) albeit with artifacts.

I'm still waiting to see more feedback on the 980 Ti Classifed. Supposedly "Jacob" with EVGA has a consumer sample running at 1527MHz on the default cooler with max temps of 72C (Heaven):

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/17020

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdhorn88*
> 
> is anyone running ti sli with a 850/860 power supply? can you post any results with any overclocks.


I think you can, in fact there are a few 980 Ti owners on here who've already stated that they were ok at default clocks and voltage but ended up getting PSU shut-downs if they tried to overclock with 980 Ti SLI and an 850W PSU.

I think age and rating also matters, as I'm currently getting by with a relatively new Corsair RM850 with my 2x 780 Ti's, both overclocked (1254MHz core / 1900 Memory, +75mV) and 780 Ti actually has a slightly higher TDP than 980 Ti (275 vs. 265, reference). The issue here is that the non-reference PCB 980 Ti's are pulling down another 25W or so at default clocks, so although I'm ok with a pair 780 Ti SC ACX, I might be in trouble with a pair of 990 Ti Classified, HOF, G1 Gaming etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> I can't speak for ASUS but I looked into the MSI BIOS files that TechPowerup posted (retail and review). These were my findings:
> 
> There is no power limit difference. They have the exact same power limit, but what the retail version has is a higher default power limit. The power limit percentage is calculated from default limit and max limit. Since the default limit on retail is 275W vs 250W on the review sample but both have max limit of 300W so that's where you get 109% vs 120%.
> Review sample has 38 MHz higher base clock and 50 MHz higher default boost clock (the actual boost can and does go beyond this)
> Review sample fans stay off until 53°C, retail they are off until 60°C
> Review sample has a boost table topping at 1569 vs 1531 MHz. This means the retail version runs at slightly higher voltages after 1481 MHz than the review. Usually this means slightly more heat but better stability.
> Review sample runs memory 43 MHz higher.
> I don't see that any of these are significant enough changes that they would skew the results of the review compared to retail cards.There is nothing unusual about companies sending reviewers the best sample of their product to make sure they get as favorable review as possible or tweaking their cards before a widespread release. As you can see from the differences between the MSI review and retail BIOS, the retail actually got a higher default power limit (making it boost higher at default settings), a fanless mode at higher temps and possibly more stable voltages at top overclocks.
> 
> You are of course welcome to boycott a brand if you think they are misrepresenting their product but to me at least in MSI's case there wasn't any foul play.


I completely disagree. It is disingenuous in the extreme. The reviewed card with the hot vbios is NOT indicative of the kind of performance the layperson can expect (no overclocking, doesn't even know what VBIOS stands for) and the WHOLE POINT of the review is to indicate to the potential consumer the performance of the product, not how it performs with some vbios that youre going to need to hunt down on OC.net and flash to.

It's like doing a review on a car with race-gas and an aggressive tune, although the internal machinery is the same, the tune and race-gas are going to increase the horsepower and the potential consumer is not going to see that kind of performance without said tune and said race-gas.

It's not honest, at all. It is an ominous trend and needs to be discouraged, if this is accomplished by STARTING A CONVERSATION on the various tech forums, as I am attempting to do, then this is a step in the right direction.

You better believe representatives from the various 3rd party vendors (such as Jacob from EVGA, referred to at the top of this post) frequent OC.net so this is a good place to publicize our discontent with their shenanigans.

SEND THE REVIEWERS THE SAME CARD WE WILL BE PURCHASING, NOT SPECIAL SAMPLES WITH 90% ASIC QUALITY AND HOT VBIOS'. THANK-YOU.

Notice Gigaybyte didn't have to inflate the performance of their card? No, the product speaks for itself. It's solid. In the end I will purchase a card from a vendor who doesn't lie to it's consumer-base not solely because of some kind of moral indignation but because the quality of the product, it's OC potential, isn't mysterious where I feel as though I'm about to play Silicon Lottery (will I get a 90% ASIC quality card like the one received by Guru3d or a 65% one like everyone on OC.net?)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toadie*
> 
> No doubt custom loops cost more, but universal blocks are not limited to AIOs. Here's one that fits GPUs going back to the GTX 2XX models at least.
> Whoops, you mean like this one?
> I was running dual 980 TIs on an AX860 for a few days. It was fine until I raised the power limits in the BIOS. After overloading it a few times, I upgraded to a 1200W Seasonic. I've seen it peak at 960W (this is at the UPS, so monitors, peripherals, etc are all included). My 4790K is also OCed (4.7) though. Regardless, I'd recommend 1000W minimum if you're planning on pushing their limits.


Wow I didn't even know there were GPU core only water-blocks, with this approach has is cooling the VRM's accomplished though? The G10 and alternatives have a fan cooling this area of the card.

As for the 780 water-block you listed, has it been determined that the 780 blocks are forward compatible with 980 Ti Classified?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I think this Hybrid has to go, the buzz from the pump is driving me insane and it also causes the case to vibrate. A shame because I'm really happy with it performance wise and it's going to cost me a pretty penny to return. Also I have no idea what other card to get, I need quiet at idle, no leaf blower at load and SLI friendly. Not too much to ask is it? Cheers.


Can you turn the pump speed down? I'm seeing no difference in temps with my Corsair H55 pumps at 70% RPM with the complete elimination of pump noise, however nearly inaudible, heard at 100% RPM.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Most likely different. They usually don't (if ever) make the hotfix drivers available where you normally get drivers from. It should fix the random crashes you are experiencing if not due to overclocking past stable.


Overclocking past stable? I cannot see that being the case, only reason, why would benchmarks which is supposed be more taxing not cause any issues? Also, these crashes weren't even when the game was even playing, it was in the menu screen before the cards fan even started, lol. they also had actual error codes, not just some BSOD crash or direct x (besides the BF4, which could be related to the OC, but I won't make that the reason yet with out further testing)

Anyway, thanks, when installing this driver, should I just install ontop of the other one? or uninstall old one first? (with AMD I'd install ontop as they came out)


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Overclocking past stable? I cannot see that being the case, only reason, why would benchmarks which is supposed be more taxing not cause any issues? Also, these crashes weren't even when the game was even playing, it was in the menu screen before the cards fan even started, lol. they also had actual error codes, not just some BSOD crash or direct x (besides the BF4, which could be related to the OC, but I won't make that the reason yet with out further testing)
> 
> Anyway, thanks, when installing this driver, should I just install ontop of the other one? or uninstall old one first? (with AMD I'd install ontop as they came out)


Def sounds like you're just experiencing the TDR bug that these drivers fix (actually fixed in hotfix 353.38). You can install either on top or clean install with DDU, whichever you prefer. I personally have never had a problem just installing over existing drivers with the clean install box checked in.


----------



## Neon01

Just got a non-SC version of the EVGA 980ti ACX2.0+ on a step up program, and I'm having some issues with OCing it. I've only been able to achieve +175 stable in Heaven with stock voltage and fan profile (110% power limit, 91C temp limit). This gives me a ~1400mhz core. Anything higher crashes immediately. Trying higher voltages in MSI helped a little, and I was able to swing +200 in Heaven with fans set to 70%. I haven't touched memory freq since I wanted to isolate to dial in the right core freq.

Asic is 73.6%, btw.

Later, I was playing FFXIV with the +175Mhz setting, and it crashed on me after about 40 minutes, so I guess it's not even stable at that freq.

I'm incredibly depressed about this OC performance. My other card is coming through Step up soon, and I planned to add water blocks for noise more than anything, but this kind of kills my hope that I could get some good OC out of them as well.

Is there something wrong with my card or did I just get a really really bad example? Anything else I can try to get better results? Unfortunately I don't know that I have any real options for return as it's an EVGA step up. Thanks


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Just got a non-SC version of the EVGA 980ti ACX2.0+ on a step up program, and I'm having some issues with OCing it. I've only been able to achieve +175 stable in Heaven with stock voltage and fan profile (110% power limit, 91C temp limit). This gives me a ~1400mhz core. Anything higher crashes immediately. Trying higher voltages in MSI helped a little, and I was able to swing +200 in Heaven with fans set to 70%. I haven't touched memory freq since I wanted to isolate to dial in the right core freq.
> 
> Asic is 73.6%, btw.
> 
> Later, I was playing FFXIV with the +175Mhz setting, and it crashed on me after about 40 minutes, so I guess it's not even stable at that freq.
> 
> I'm incredibly depressed about this OC performance. My other card is coming through Step up soon, and I planned to add water blocks for noise more than anything, but this kind of kills my hope that I could get some good OC out of them as well.
> 
> Is there something wrong with my card or did I just get a really really bad example? Anything else I can try to get better results? Unfortunately I don't know that I have any real options for return as it's an EVGA step up. Thanks


In AB does it show that you are reaching any limits? (thermal, power, voltage) If any of the graphs for these displays a 1 then that is the case.

What is the voltage ramping up to?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Def sounds like you're just experiencing the TDR bug that these drivers fix (actually fixed in hotfix 353.38). You can install either on top or clean install with DDU, whichever you prefer. I personally have never had a problem just installing over existing drivers with the clean install box checked in.


Nvidia released a hotfix for the hotfix that supposedly addresses this, but don't get your hopes up as this has been an enduring issue and there will likely be a future hotfix driver to fix the current hotfix for the last hotfix.

People still getting the Chrome related TDR's:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=400347&page=7

350.12, which I'm on, is the last good driver IMHO

(I'm still on Kepler, the latest driver might be good for Maxwell and 980 Ti owners, I'm trying to parse through who owns Kepler and who owns Maxwell among those still getting the TDR's)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Just got a non-SC version of the EVGA 980ti ACX2.0+ on a step up program, and I'm having some issues with OCing it. I've only been able to achieve +175 stable in Heaven with stock voltage and fan profile (110% power limit, 91C temp limit). This gives me a ~1400mhz core. Anything higher crashes immediately. Trying higher voltages in MSI helped a little, and I was able to swing +200 in Heaven with fans set to 70%. I haven't touched memory freq since I wanted to isolate to dial in the right core freq.
> 
> Asic is 73.6%, btw.
> 
> Later, I was playing FFXIV with the +175Mhz setting, and it crashed on me after about 40 minutes, so I guess it's not even stable at that freq.
> 
> I'm incredibly depressed about this OC performance. My other card is coming through Step up soon, and I planned to add water blocks for noise more than anything, but this kind of kills my hope that I could get some good OC out of them as well.
> 
> Is there something wrong with my card or did I just get a really really bad example? Anything else I can try to get better results? Unfortunately I don't know that I have any real options for return as it's an EVGA step up. Thanks


It's the temperature dude, EVGA Hybrid is about 100MHz faster OC wise as, everything else being equal (PCB, voltage, etc.) It's core is 50C under load, unlike the 85C you can expect from reference.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nvidia released a hotfix for the hotfix that supposedly addresses this, but don't get your hopes up as this has been an enduring issue and there will likely be a future hotfix driver to fix the current hotfix for the last hotfix.
> It's the temperature dude, EVGA Hybrid is about 100MHz faster OC wise as, everything else being equal (PCB, voltage, etc.) It's core is 50C under load, unlike the 85C you can expect from reference.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks


I have no TDR issues after 353.38. 353.45 fixed Sony Vegas Crashes but introduced problems with Win 10 installations, 353.49 fixes Win 10 installations issue.

No need to get my hopes up, they are fulfilled.


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> In AB does it show that you are reaching any limits? (thermal, power, voltage) If any of the graphs for these displays a 1 then that is the case.
> 
> What is the voltage ramping up to?


I don't believe it was showing limit (1) on anything, but I would need to rerun the tests tonight when I get home to verify.

IIRC, the voltage was at around 1.175 stock, and it was coming up to around 1.21 with full +87 mV.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> It's the temperature dude, EVGA Hybrid is about 100MHz faster OC wise as, everything else being equal (PCB, voltage, etc.) It's core is 50C under load, unlike the 85C you can expect from reference.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


So, you think putting a water cooling block on this might help? Shouldn't running the fans at constant 100% roughly duplicate the effects of what the hybrid would give me under normal circumstances? Maybe I'll try that when I get home too.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> *Thanks! The new Camaro's are nice, and they finally have IRS, I just wished they we're lighter and had better outward visibility (only real gripes, to be brutally honest). And the Z-28 is no longer within the price range of the average working Joe, they want $75k for this thing! I mean it does have carbon ceramic rotors and the LS7 out of the C6 Z06 but that is kinda beside the point; the Camaro was ALWAYS the poor man's Corvette. Now, I hate to say it, but I would get a base model C7 Convertible before the Z-28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I love the production values of this particular video, the editing, the music, it's pretty awesome.
> 
> As far as transmissions go, the new auto's are insanely quick, with the C7 Z06 posting faster lap times with it's 8-speed auto.
> 
> If I were to get back in one I would go auto this time around, it's just so much easier to control a tail happy RWD beast with both hands if nothing else.*
> Sounds like your grasp of the situation is far clearer than mine. So to sum up, youre saying that lower ASIC scores simply mean that more voltage can / is required for equivalent overclockability as those with a good ASIC score? Well, "Nonac1", whose Classified had an ASIC score of either 67.5 or 69% tried adding voltage and got nowhere. In fact, what I'm hearing is that Maxwell refuses to respond to increased voltage, unlike Kepler, where you could breach a ceiling by simply adding volts. I don't know the whole merit to this because *on the other hand we have "JDStock76" who increased his OC ceiling by adding voltage (via Precision X I believe) albeit with artifacts.*
> 
> I'm still waiting to see more feedback on the 980 Ti Classifed. Supposedly "Jacob" with EVGA has a consumer sample running at 1527MHz on the default cooler with max temps of 72C (Heaven):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/17020
> I think you can, in fact there are a few 980 Ti owners on here who've already stated that they were ok at default clocks and voltage but ended up getting PSU shut-downs if they tried to overclock with 980 Ti SLI and an 850W PSU.
> 
> I think age and rating also matters, as I'm currently getting by with a relatively new Corsair RM850 with my 2x 780 Ti's, both overclocked (1254MHz core / 1900 Memory, +75mV) and 780 Ti actually has a slightly higher TDP than 980 Ti (275 vs. 265, reference). The issue here is that the non-reference PCB 980 Ti's are pulling down another 25W or so at default clocks, so although I'm ok with a pair 780 Ti SC ACX, I might be in trouble with a pair of 990 Ti Classified, HOF, G1 Gaming etc.
> I completely disagree. It is disingenuous in the extreme. The reviewed card with the hot vbios is NOT indicative of the kind of performance the layperson can expect (no overclocking, doesn't even know what VBIOS stands for) and the WHOLE POINT of the review is to indicate to the potential consumer the performance of the product, not how it performs with some vbios that youre going to need to hunt down on OC.net and flash to.
> 
> It's like doing a review on a car with race-gas and an aggressive tune, although the internal machinery is the same, the tune and race-gas are going to increase the horsepower and the potential consumer is not going to see that kind of performance without said tune and said race-gas.
> 
> It's not honest, at all. It is an ominous trend and needs to be discouraged, if this is accomplished by STARTING A CONVERSATION on the various tech forums, as I am attempting to do, then this is a step in the right direction.
> 
> You better believe representatives from the various 3rd party vendors (such as Jacob from EVGA, referred to at the top of this post) frequent OC.net so this is a good place to publicize our discontent with their shenanigans.
> 
> SEND THE REVIEWERS THE SAME CARD WE WILL BE PURCHASING, NOT SPECIAL SAMPLES WITH 90% ASIC QUALITY AND HOT VBIOS'. THANK-YOU.
> 
> Notice Gigaybyte didn't have to inflate the performance of their card? No, the product speaks for itself. It's solid. In the end I will purchase a card from a vendor who doesn't lie to it's consumer-base not solely because of some kind of moral indignation but because the quality of the product, it's OC potential, isn't mysterious where I feel as though I'm about to play Silicon Lottery (will I get a 90% ASIC quality card like the one received by Guru3d or a 65% one like everyone on OC.net?)
> Wow I didn't even know there were GPU core only water-blocks, with this approach has is cooling the VRM's accomplished though? The G10 and alternatives have a fan cooling this area of the card.
> 
> As for the 780 water-block you listed, has it been determined that the 780 blocks are forward compatible with 980 Ti Classified?
> Can you turn the pump speed down? I'm seeing no difference in temps with my Corsair H55 pumps at 70% RPM with the complete elimination of pump noise, however nearly inaudible, heard at 100% RPM.


Ya, everyone is making great strides in the trans department. I opted for the 6-spd manual but I'm hearing great things about the new Corvettes. The Z28 is around 2-300lbs lighter than a stock Camaro, plus it has added features not present in a normal consumer car. It's basically for enthusiasts. Kind of like the HOF LN2.







I work for GM. Shhh ... fanboy present!

OT:
I was able to achieve valid scores (with artifacts) at 1561mhz. If I dropped down to 1555 or 1550mhz the artifacts disappear. I did not test different voltages or games for stability. I did test Valley and it crashed at those clock speeds. So yes increasing voltage increases the OC ceiling but doesn't guarantee stability. 1527 stable is relatively easy at stock voltage. I achieved 1525mhz at stock voltage with just a power increase to 115% (odd I know).

Oh ... and it was OC Guru from Gigabyte. I'm surprised not many people use it. I like it much better than PX.


----------



## scaramonga

Can anyone confirm the thickness of the thermal pads supposed to be used on the VRM's?

I just fitted an EK-FC Titan X water block to my reference card, and I notice the PCB bending ever so slightly, not badly, but enough to put doubt in my mind.

The instructions from EK only mention 0.5mm thickness pads, for both RAM and VRM, but the ones included are definitely 2 types. The RAM chips (pre-cut) are 0.5mm, and the VRM ones are thicker, I'd say 1mm.

Any help appreciated guys


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I have no TDR issues after 353.38. 353.45 fixed Sony Vegas Crashes but introduced problems with Win 10 installations, 353.49 fixes Win 10 installations issue.
> 
> No need to get my hopes up, they are fulfilled.


I edited my last post after you read it, here's the added text:

"People still getting the Chrome related TDR's:

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=400347&page=7

350.12, which I'm on, is the last good driver IMHO

(I'm still on Kepler, the latest driver might be good for Maxwell and 980 Ti owners, I'm trying to parse through who owns Kepler and who owns Maxwell among those still getting the TDR's)"

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Ya, everyone is making great strides in the trans department. I opted for the 6-spd manual but I'm hearing great things about the new Corvettes. The Z28 is around 2-300lbs lighter than a stock Camaro, plus it has added features not present in a normal consumer car. It's basically for enthusiasts. Kind of like the HOF LN2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I work for GM. Shhh ... fanboy present!
> 
> OT:
> I was able to achieve valid scores (with artifacts) at 1561mhz. If I dropped down to 1555 or 1550mhz the artifacts disappear. I did not test different voltages or games for stability. I did test Valley and it crashed at those clock speeds. So yes increasing voltage increases the OC ceiling but doesn't guarantee stability. 1527 stable is relatively easy at stock voltage. I achieved 1525mhz at stock voltage with just a power increase to 115% (odd I know).
> 
> Oh ... and it was OC Guru from Gigabyte. I'm surprised not many people use it. I like it much better than PX.


I figured all you needed to do was drop the OC about 13-26MHz! 1555MHz is pretty damn impressive on air, hell that's higher than what most if not all are getting with EVGA's Hybrid and good 100MHz over EVGA's SC ACX variant.

I understand and kinda don't understand why GM doesn't make an aluminum framed Camaro. Part of the reasoning is the cost, but for $75k, the Z-28, which comes originally equipped without any speakers or AC (you can add these items back in) to save weight, which would be 300-400 lbs lighter with an aluminum frame vs. steel, should have it.

On the other hand, I suppose GM doesn't want to step on the Corvette's toes by releasing a Camaro that is faster? Which doesn't make a lot of since considering the Z-28 is already more expensive than a C7 Stingray base-model and is nearly as fast if not faster.

This used to be the rationale and logic behind certain design choices with the F-Body, we all thought that GM didn't want to step on the feet of it's bigger brother, the Corvette, but now, I'm not to sure anymore.

The Z-28 should have an aluminum frame for $75k. It would be down in the 3400 lb range and imminently competitive with other super-cars.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> I don't believe it was showing limit (1) on anything, but I would need to rerun the tests tonight when I get home to verify.
> 
> IIRC, the voltage was at around 1.175 stock, and it was coming up to around 1.21 with full +87 mV.
> So, you think putting a water cooling block on this might help? Shouldn't running the fans at constant 100% roughly duplicate the effects of what the hybrid would give me under normal circumstances? Maybe I'll try that when I get home too.


No. 100% RPM fan speed on the reference cooler will drop your max temps from 85 to maybe 75C but you better get out your earplugs.


----------



## PullTheTricker

Is overclocking the memory even worth it? It provides a very small perfomance boost, whilst impacting the maximum stable core clock. For example, without oc'ing the memory I can do 175+ on the core, but oc'ing memory by like 350+ or 400+ and the max stable core clock gets affected as well. What is the general concensus on this?
So, +150 core vs +100 core and +300 memory etc...


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I understand and kinda don't understand why GM doesn't make an aluminum framed Camaro. Part of the reasoning is the cost, but for $75k, the Z-28, which comes originally equipped without any speakers or AC (you can add these items back in) to save weight, which would be 300-400 lbs lighter with an aluminum frame vs. steel, should have it.
> 
> On the other hand, I suppose GM doesn't want to step on the Corvette's toes by releasing a Camaro that is faster? Which doesn't make a lot of since considering the Z-28 is already more expensive than a C7 Stingray base-model and is nearly as fast if not faster.
> 
> This used to be the rationale and logic behind certain design choices with the F-Body, we all thought that GM didn't want to step on the feet of it's bigger brother, the Corvette, but now, I'm not to sure anymore.
> 
> The Z-28 should have an aluminum frame for $75k. It would be down in the 3400 lb range and imminently competitive with other super-cars.


Actually the Z28 was the faster production car available before the Z06 was released. Z28 MSRP's @ $72k while the Z06 MSPR's @ $79k.







They have made some changes to the new Camaro to lighten them up even further. Bad news for the Mustang fanboys in the world.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well I watch everything on the overlay and nothing is dropping. Clock stays at a rock solid 1520mhz and voltage is at a constant 1.22V.
> 
> 
> 
> Is that with the MaxAir bios?
> 
> on stock bios my voltage drops from 1.2 to 1.18 at around 63 degrees and then drops to 1.16 at around 71.
> 
> does the MaxAir bios remove these limits I wonder?
Click to expand...

I was using MaxAir, but I switched to the 425w bios with no voltage change. I wanted to control that myself with afterburner. As long as I don't reach the power cap of 121%, the voltage doesn't seem to change and my clock stays at 1522mhz (pretty much the only reason I wanted a custom bios to begin with).

On the default bios, I would get a lot of downclocking depending on the power limit. And I could only increase that to 110%. So yeah, that really limited my peformance on this card.

I just feel like I'm a bit CPU limited in Battlefield 4. Sometimes I can stay at a steady 120FPS @ 2560x1440, but there are times when GPU usage drops and therefore so does my FPS. I'd exect that on SLI but not a single card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> Is overclocking the memory even worth it? It provides a very small perfomance boost, whilst impacting the maximum stable core clock. For example, without oc'ing the memory I can do 175+ on the core, but oc'ing memory by like 350+ or 400+ and the max stable core clock gets affected as well. What is the general concensus on this?


I think it's common practice to first find your maximum stable core clock. Once you get that dialed in, then you can start OCing the memory until you are unstable. That SHOULD result in a scenario where you have the max memory clock AT the max core clock. That way the memory OC isn't effecting the core OC.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Ordered and received MSI Gaming 980 Ti 6GB, I am still upset about Kepler nerf though but will still give green another chance. Sorry AMD but Fury X performance and overclocking are sub-par and it costs as much as the 980 Ti but it is worse in every aspect, I hope they get enough sales and survive though, it is not good for us consumers if AMD dies.
I am impressed about the performance gains against the 780 Ti. And gladly I received a good overclocker this time, can game at 1500/8060 stable at max voltage. 1460/8000 at stock voltage, oh yeah and ASIC quality is 69.3%.


----------



## Nicholars

What is the normal power limit max for these cards?

In MSI afterburner the max I can select is 106%


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What is the normal power limit max for these cards?
> 
> In MSI afterburner the max I can select is 106%


Depends on the card, different cards have different limits.


----------



## Nicholars

What about reference cards?

106% seems a bit low ?

ASIC score is 70.7%


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I hope they get enough sales and survive though, it is not good for us consumers if AMD dies.
> .


NO, First off, AMD is huge in some markets, lets talk consoles, which console does AMD have stakes in? what about mobile device? and budget pc's ? They are still king in some departments, maybe not sales wise or profit but they are a fortune 500 company, top 500 companies in the world.

So lets start with that.. Now about the Fury X.. You said you hope they get sales from that? WRONG!! they should get boycotted, and anyone who buys one is a fool or a fanboy.. I understand the fanboy although its an electronical device you never really see after installing but whatever.

If AMD wants to play in the big leagues, fine, if they want to have a product compete with the big boys competitor, fine, they want to charge the same fine.. but they don't get to advertise its faster in almost every single bench mark and then get caught LYING!! thats right they flat out lied because after 25 reviews not 1 single reviewer has the same scores that AMD released showing their fury beating the 980ti in everything.

if people were so silly into still buying a lesser product for the same price, that company will have no choice but to actually compete and not try to pull the wool over people eyes.
All people are doing buy buying that product is letting them know, regardless what they say for numbers, its ok and they will simply do it again and again. If Ford or Chevy ever did this with the Mustang Or Camaro showing HP/TQ numbers that weren't even close to what the consumers see, they would be crucified!

Anyway


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard

Just got the MSI Gaming and I have to say... strangest overclocking experience ever. Haven't spent a whole heap of time yet, but if I touch the core AT ALL without increasing voltage I get crash/major throttling. Even overvolting without touching clock gets me the same result. Volting +37 and increasing core by 100 grants me a stable clock. ASIC quality is 71.3. Any insight on this would be welcomed. Thinking a flashy flashy of the bios is in order.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! The new Camaro's are nice, and they finally have IRS, I just wished they we're lighter and had better outward visibility (only real gripes, to be brutally honest). And the Z-28 is no longer within the price range of the average working Joe, they want $75k for this thing! I mean it does have carbon ceramic rotors and the LS7 out of the C6 Z06 but that is kinda beside the point; the Camaro was ALWAYS the poor man's Corvette. Now, I hate to say it, but I would get a base model C7 Convertible before the Z-28.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I love the production values of this particular video, the editing, the music, it's pretty awesome.
> 
> As far as transmissions go, the new auto's are insanely quick, with the C7 Z06 posting faster lap times with it's 8-speed auto.
> 
> If I were to get back in one I would go auto this time around, it's just so much easier to control a tail happy RWD beast with both hands if nothing else.
> Sounds like your grasp of the situation is far clearer than mine. So to sum up, youre saying that lower ASIC scores simply mean that more voltage can / is required for equivalent overclockability as those with a good ASIC score? Well, "Nonac1", whose Classified had an ASIC score of either 67.5 or 69% tried adding voltage and got nowhere. In fact, what I'm hearing is that Maxwell refuses to respond to increased voltage, unlike Kepler, where you could breach a ceiling by simply adding volts. I don't know the whole merit to this because on the other hand we have "JDStock76" who increased his OC ceiling by adding voltage (via Precision X I believe) albeit with artifacts.
> 
> I'm still waiting to see more feedback on the 980 Ti Classifed. Supposedly "Jacob" with EVGA has a consumer sample running at 1527MHz on the default cooler with max temps of 72C (Heaven):
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/17020
> I think you can, in fact there are a few 980 Ti owners on here who've already stated that they were ok at default clocks and voltage but ended up getting PSU shut-downs if they tried to overclock with 980 Ti SLI and an 850W PSU.
> 
> I think age and rating also matters, as I'm currently getting by with a relatively new Corsair RM850 with my 2x 780 Ti's, both overclocked (1254MHz core / 1900 Memory, +75mV) and 780 Ti actually has a slightly higher TDP than 980 Ti (275 vs. 265, reference). The issue here is that the non-reference PCB 980 Ti's are pulling down another 25W or so at default clocks, so although I'm ok with a pair 780 Ti SC ACX, I might be in trouble with a pair of 990 Ti Classified, HOF, G1 Gaming etc.
> I completely disagree. It is disingenuous in the extreme. The reviewed card with the hot vbios is NOT indicative of the kind of performance the layperson can expect (no overclocking, doesn't even know what VBIOS stands for) and the WHOLE POINT of the review is to indicate to the potential consumer the performance of the product, not how it performs with some vbios that youre going to need to hunt down on OC.net and flash to.
> 
> It's like doing a review on a car with race-gas and an aggressive tune, although the internal machinery is the same, the tune and race-gas are going to increase the horsepower and the potential consumer is not going to see that kind of performance without said tune and said race-gas.
> 
> It's not honest, at all. It is an ominous trend and needs to be discouraged, if this is accomplished by STARTING A CONVERSATION on the various tech forums, as I am attempting to do, then this is a step in the right direction.
> 
> You better believe representatives from the various 3rd party vendors (such as Jacob from EVGA, referred to at the top of this post) frequent OC.net so this is a good place to publicize our discontent with their shenanigans.
> 
> SEND THE REVIEWERS THE SAME CARD WE WILL BE PURCHASING, NOT SPECIAL SAMPLES WITH 90% ASIC QUALITY AND HOT VBIOS'. THANK-YOU.
> 
> Notice Gigaybyte didn't have to inflate the performance of their card? No, the product speaks for itself. It's solid. In the end I will purchase a card from a vendor who doesn't lie to it's consumer-base not solely because of some kind of moral indignation but because the quality of the product, it's OC potential, isn't mysterious where I feel as though I'm about to play Silicon Lottery (will I get a 90% ASIC quality card like the one received by Guru3d or a 65% one like everyone on OC.net?)
> Wow I didn't even know there were GPU core only water-blocks, with this approach has is cooling the VRM's accomplished though? The G10 and alternatives have a fan cooling this area of the card.
> 
> As for the 780 water-block you listed, has it been determined that the 780 blocks are forward compatible with 980 Ti Classified?
> 
> 
> Can you turn the pump speed down? I'm seeing no difference in temps with my Corsair H55 pumps at 70% RPM with the complete elimination of pump noise, however nearly inaudible, heard at 100% RPM.


I don't see any way to turn it down and it's a sealed unit so I'd have to open it up to check if I could reroute the pump to a fan header or something like that (although I have no spare fan headers atm). I would have assumed the pump speed would vary based on the GPU temp, but maybe not? I don't know to be honest. I don't have the time to experiment these days and I have a fairly narrow return window. That said if anyone has some tips for me to try I'm all ears because this card runs nicely and if I could get rid of the pump noise it would be super quiet I think. If I had the money and time I'd love to go with a full custom loop but that's not going to happen







Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the thickness of the thermal pads supposed to be used on the VRM's?
> 
> I just fitted an EK-FC Titan X water block to my reference card, and I notice the PCB bending ever so slightly, not badly, but enough to put doubt in my mind.
> 
> The instructions from EK only mention 0.5mm thickness pads, for both RAM and VRM, but the ones included are definitely 2 types. The RAM chips (pre-cut) are 0.5mm, and the VRM ones are thicker, I'd say 1mm.
> 
> Any help appreciated guys


The ones that are cut to size go on the ram. You'll end up with some left over. The solid strips are what you should use on the VRM. I cut them into thinner strips on my cards to better fit them.

edit: Actually nevermind, I somehow didn't see that you already knew that.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Ordered and received MSI Gaming 980 Ti 6GB, I am still upset about Kepler nerf though but will still give green another chance. Sorry AMD but Fury X performance and overclocking are sub-par and it costs as much as the 980 Ti but it is worse in every aspect, I hope they get enough sales and survive though, it is not good for us consumers if AMD dies.
> I am impressed about the performance gains against the 780 Ti. And gladly I received a good overclocker this time, can game at 1500/8060 stable at max voltage. 1460/8000 at stock voltage, oh yeah and ASIC quality is 69.3%.


I've MSI 6G too.
Can you give me temperature full load (Unigine Heaven), and what you mean with max voltage? because over 70°c the card drop the voltage to 1,205... Could you check it?
Thank you.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc Picard*
> 
> Just got the MSI Gaming and I have to say... strangest overclocking experience ever. Haven't spent a whole heap of time yet, but if I touch the core AT ALL without increasing voltage I get crash/major throttling. Even overvolting without touching clock gets me the same result. Volting +37 and increasing core by 100 grants me a stable clock. ASIC quality is 71.3. Any insight on this would be welcomed. Thinking a flashy flashy of the bios is in order.


Have you noticed that it can't go over 1,205v at over >70°c?


----------



## Toadie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the thickness of the thermal pads supposed to be used on the VRM's?
> 
> I just fitted an EK-FC Titan X water block to my reference card, and I notice the PCB bending ever so slightly, not badly, but enough to put doubt in my mind.
> 
> The instructions from EK only mention 0.5mm thickness pads, for both RAM and VRM, but the ones included are definitely 2 types. The RAM chips (pre-cut) are 0.5mm, and the VRM ones are thicker, I'd say 1mm.
> 
> Any help appreciated guys


I can confirm that all of the chip-side pads should be 0.5mm--all of mine were. The backplate uses both 0.5mm and 1.0mm pads. Did you get the backplate also and mix them up? Or perhaps EK sent you the ones for the backplate by mistake.

It's also good to tighten the screws in a spiral or star pattern a little at a time. I noticed my pcb bending a little, but it straightened out by the time everything was tightened down.


----------



## jim2point0

Well, the Gigabyte G1 is in stock, but the EVGA SC+ is not in stock.

I want another 980TI for SLI. Thinking about getting the Gigabyte. Not a great idea aesthetically, but that would still work fine though, right? I mean there's no reason why it wouldn't. And the Gigabyte would be cooler, so I'd use that for whichever card is normally hotter in SLI. Throw the same custom bios on both cards to make it easier to hit the same clock speeds....

Someone should talk me out of this fast cuz I'm about to do it


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well, the Gigabyte G1 is in stock, but the EVGA SC+ is not in stock.
> 
> I want another 980TI for SLI. Thinking about getting the Gigabyte. Not a great idea aesthetically, but that would still work fine though, right? I mean there's no reason why it wouldn't. And the Gigabyte would be cooler, so I'd use that for whichever card is normally hotter in SLI. Throw the same custom bios on both cards to make it easier to hit the same clock speeds....
> 
> Someone should talk me out of this fast cuz I'm about to do it


I would wait. You will probably want to run matching BIOS on both, and that won't be possible with a G1 and an EVGA SC.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the thickness of the thermal pads supposed to be used on the VRM's?
> 
> I just fitted an EK-FC Titan X water block to my reference card, and I notice the PCB bending ever so slightly, not badly, but enough to put doubt in my mind.
> 
> The instructions from EK only mention 0.5mm thickness pads, for both RAM and VRM, but the ones included are definitely 2 types. The RAM chips (pre-cut) are 0.5mm, and the VRM ones are thicker, I'd say 1mm.
> 
> Any help appreciated guys


I saw this same exact thing happen on Guru3d. EK gave them two different sized pads when in reality the block has to have *0.5MM THERMAL PADS ALL AROUND*. They supplied me with the correct pads, but they must have had some incorrect packaging get through. Here is a picture of my EK-FC with 0.5mm pads on everything.


__
https://flic.kr/p/vqJSGv


and here are the instructions where it says it only uses 0.5mm pads.

https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830567.pdf


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I would wait. You will probably want to run matching BIOS on both, and that won't be possible with a G1 and an EVGA SC.


Really? So you can't, for example, run the MaxAir bios on the Gigabyte G1? That sucks a bunch. Guess I'll wait for another SC+. But I really doubt it will overclock as well as my current one does. I figured a Gigabyte would have a better shot at reaching 1500mhz than another SC+.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toadie*
> 
> I can confirm that all of the chip-side pads should be 0.5mm--all of mine were. The backplate uses both 0.5mm and 1.0mm pads. Did you get the backplate also and mix them up? Or perhaps EK sent you the ones for the backplate by mistake.
> 
> It's also good to tighten the screws in a spiral or star pattern a little at a time. I noticed my pcb bending a little, but it straightened out by the time everything was tightened down.


Thanks, I thought so.

I did get the backplate also, and it came with the correct pads, i.e. 0.5 & 1mm. I knew something was up, as I received 4 'strips' with the block. 2 pre-cut for RAM chips, and 2 thicker strips, whereas, I think the ones for the VRM wouldn't have been in strip format, but rather a square size to cut.

Damn, gonna have to strip it down and re-do it, but I suppose its better finding out beforehand.

Thanks again


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I've MSI 6G too.
> Can you give me temperature full load (Unigine Heaven), and what you mean with max voltage? because over 70°c the card drop the voltage to 1,205... Could you check it?
> Thank you.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also the voltage drops to 1.218mV from 1.243mV for me due to power limit (When it is at +87mV).


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Really? So you can't, for example, run the MaxAir bios on the Gigabyte G1? That sucks a bunch. Guess I'll wait for another SC+. But I really doubt it will overclock as well as my current one does. I figured a Gigabyte would have a better shot at reaching 1500mhz than another SC+.


EVGA SC is a reference card with a custom cooler, and the G1 is a full custom PCB. You won't be able to flash the exact same BIOS on both.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well, the Gigabyte G1 is in stock, but the EVGA SC+ is not in stock.
> 
> I want another 980TI for SLI. Thinking about getting the Gigabyte. Not a great idea aesthetically, but that would still work fine though, right? I mean there's no reason why it wouldn't. And the Gigabyte would be cooler, so I'd use that for whichever card is normally hotter in SLI. Throw the same custom bios on both cards to make it easier to hit the same clock speeds....
> 
> Someone should talk me out of this fast cuz I'm about to do it


also to note if you want to go watercooling the waterblock ports might not line up perfect (if youre into that sort of thing







)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I would wait. You will probably want to run matching BIOS on both, and that won't be possible with a G1 and an EVGA SC.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So you can't, for example, run the MaxAir bios on the Gigabyte G1? That sucks a bunch. Guess I'll wait for another SC+. But I really doubt it will overclock as well as my current one does. I figured a Gigabyte would have a better shot at reaching 1500mhz than another SC+.
Click to expand...

doubt another SC+ will hit 1500 - just get the reference w/ACX* and buy the backplate - save $10 too.

i'd link the backplate but evga's site is not responding









*or a blower to keep the case cooler!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Anyone ?
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm not mistaken the stock backplate on the 980 doesn't have cutouts.
Click to expand...

I think the 980 backplates had some thermal pads on them and they are metalic, this custom backplate is made out of acrylic.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Really? So you can't, for example, run the MaxAir bios on the Gigabyte G1? That sucks a bunch. Guess I'll wait for another SC+. But I really doubt it will overclock as well as my current one does. I figured a Gigabyte would have a better shot at reaching 1500mhz than another SC+.
> 
> doubt another SC+ will hit 1500 - just get the reference w/ACX* and buy the backplate - save $10 too.
> 
> i'd link the backplate but evga's site is not responding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *or a blower to keep the case cooler!


I'm not worried about spending another $10 or so to be honest.

Can the Gigabyte G1 not use a bios listed in the OP? Only the EVGA cards?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Can the Gigabyte G1 not use a bios listed in the OP? Only the EVGA cards?










I thought I made that pretty clear already.

It will only work with a modded G1 BIOS, not an EVGA BIOS.


----------



## jim2point0

Ahhhh. I knew they were made from the EVGA bios, but I thought they could be used on any 980TI. Sorry, I'm still learning how all of this works.

Guess I should learn how to just mod them myself.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm not worried about spending another $10 or so to be honest.


didn't mean to make it out as saving $10 as much as letting you know that all evga cards have the same pcb except for the classified.

same pcb= same bios


----------



## Boogdieb

I just picked up the Evga 980 ti sc acx card today. Whats been the success rate in overcloxking the sc model?


----------



## Dagamus NM

Finally got mine, took fn'g long enough as they were ordered the day after release.



Now I just need my blocks.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Well, the Gigabyte G1 is in stock, but the EVGA SC+ is not in stock.
> 
> I want another 980TI for SLI. Thinking about getting the Gigabyte. Not a great idea aesthetically, but that would still work fine though, right? I mean there's no reason why it wouldn't. And the Gigabyte would be cooler, so I'd use that for whichever card is normally hotter in SLI. Throw the same custom bios on both cards to make it easier to hit the same clock speeds....
> 
> Someone should talk me out of this fast cuz I'm about to do it


They have to use the same vbios which can be done only if both cards are using a reference PCB, i.e. using EVGA SC ACX with say an Asus card with the reference cooler. With the only real difference between the cards being the cooler.

Gigaybyte G1 is using a completely different PCB so the vbios will not work between cards.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Finally got mine, took fn'g long enough as they were ordered the day after release.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I just need my blocks.


day after release?!?!  did you order them from Antarctica and shipped by backpacking college kid?


----------



## haneybd87

Can anyone with an ACX 2.0+ card test their fan speed around 70% or higher and tell me if it makes a loud whining noise like in this video? (gets bad around 40 seconds in)


----------



## jim2point0

Yeesh. That sounds awful. My EVGA SC+ does not make that whining sound when spinning up. I've heard it as high as 90%


----------



## KickAssCop

I have a Classified ACX 2.0+ card that is quite silent and runs at about 45-50% fan speed at 75C temperatures. Even at 70% fan speed no such crappy noise.


----------



## vulcan78

In other news I just pulled the trigger on MSI's Gaming 6G!

In the end it came down to this:

I needed a card that would work with my pre-existing Kraken G10's. The MSI variant has a VRM cooling mid-plate ideally suited for this task, it has a corrugated (the grooves you see) VRM mid-plate that doesn't have the four prongs surrounding the GPU die that the EVGA mid-plates have which will mean one doesn't have to use a copper shim, which increases thermal resistance to say nothing of having two applications of TIM between the heat-sink and GPU die. I wanted to get the Classified, but to be honest, the performance is all over the map with it whereas the MSI Gaming 6G, if going by Newegg reviews and feedback on here, seems to be a solid performer. Average frequency attained is in the high 1400's, with a few here and there claiming right over 1500MHz. Granted it's not the 1500-1550MHz ceiling found on the G1 Gaming BUT the probability of receiving a card with bad coil whine with the latter is quite high, again, at least going by reviews and feedback here.

*SLI and Power Consumption*

If I decide to go SLI down the road, I would need to upgrade my PSU to a 1kW-1200W one with 980 Ti Classified. Yes, those 14+3 power phases are superior, but if 780 Ti Classified is any indication (nearly identical TDP and PCB) most overclocked were reporting power consumption between 325W and 375W, and this is with locked voltage (1.239V max) whereas 780 Ti SC ACX, with its reference PCB, was only chugging down 275-325W under load. In fact, the 780 Ti Classified pulled down 50 more Watts under load versus reference PCB cards, WITH the default vbios, clocks and voltage (325W vs. 275W):

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_Classified/22.html

I'm nearly certain 980 Ti Classified, whose PCB and components are nearly identical, will see similar power draw under load.

Whereas MSI's Gaming 6G is only 275W under load, which, if I do end up going SLI, will allow me to keep the clocks, vbios and voltage at default and get by with my current RM850.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,8.html

It should be pointed out right here and now that my current cards have an identical TDP (275W) are overclocked to their limit (1254MHz core / 1900MHz memory) and I am having exactly zero PSU issues. So if power consumption between GK110 and GM200 scales somewhat similarly with voltage I should, in theory, be ok even overclocked with this card in SLI and this PSU.

So in sum, SLI with the Classified variant would inevitably necessitate a PSU upgrade, making adding that second card a $1k affair, whereas I could add a second MSI Gaming 6G for under $700.

*SLI and Heat*

Also on the subject of SLI and why I went with this card over the G1 Gaming. Two non-reference cards in anything but a test-bench or case with test-bench-esque airflow is going to get one or both of your cards up to throttle temperatures, hampering performance, and also heating up the other components in your case. One non-reference card is fine, but 700W of heat being dumped into your case is going to be a big problem. If the G1 Gaming had a mid-plate to which I could affix an AIO (solving this issue as the AIO would expel heat from the PC case) it would have been a VERY tough decision in the end, even with the possibility of receiving a card with horrible coil whine.

*Value*

MSI's card, with it's non-reference PCB, "military grade" components, 2x 8 pin power delivery, ideal VRM cooling mid-plate for AIO cooling, and solid reputation, made this the card to get. In terms of value, it's priced nearly identical to EVGA's SC ACX but is better in nearly every regard and seems to clock about 50MHz higher which is a nice segue into...

*Overclocking Potential
*
There are some outliers, but the following seems to be the overclocking average for the various cards, some which may have escaped memory (Zotac):

Reference: 1375-1425MHz
EVGA SC ACX (reference): 1375-1425MHz
EVGA Hybrid: 1475-1550MHz
Asus Strix: 1425-1475MHz
MSI Gaming 6G: 1450-1475MHz
Gigabyte G1 Gaming: 1475-1550MHz
Classified: 1425-1550MHz

Last but not least, and this may seem trivial in the grand scheme of things, especially considering the broken state of Batman: Arkham Knight, BUT towards the very end of the decision making process this had some influence. The Gigabyte G1 Gaming is the only card whose manufacturer refuses to include a free copy of this game, which correct me if I'm wrong is an Nvidia sponsored promotion. Yes, I could have simply purchased the card from amazon.com, which seems to include this game, but if youre deciding on a card on Newegg, this along with the mixed reviews (mostly the coil whine, some received poor overclockers), is going to push would be customers toward the alternative.

Gigabyte, if youre reading this, these things matter in the end. You may save $10-20 depriving the consumer of a promotional item and then somehow selling somewhere else or whatever but doing so is going to make your product less attractive. Batman: AK is a killer game, one that Rocksteady will surely fix with time, and it's an awesome incentive to know that not only did you just purchase a card with Titan X performance for $700 but that you also have a $50-60 potential GOTY title as well.

It should be here Monday, wish me luck that I get one with a good ASIC quality!

P.S.

Looks like I got the last one, my order just went through like 10 minutes ago and out of curiosity I refreshed the item's page and now its out of stock:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889


----------



## wholeeo




----------



## renji1337

Update. I'm running TWO MSI GTX 980 TI's GAMING 6G in SLI.

70% Fan speed each card. fans arent audible until 80% but my PC sits 6ft away from me

temps top card during 1hr heaven 76c.
temps bottom card during 1hr heaven 63c.

Temps during gaming 71-72c top card.

this is at 1.205voltage and 1443mhz overclock. I can't seem to get the voltage on each card to stay within each other. If i change the core clock on one card, it changes the voltage on the other, and vice versa. I'm confused as to how to correctly overclock them now. so far 1.205voltage top card. 1.180v bottom card is stable so far.

with my 970s I just made one card have a 30mhz lower clock and the voltages became the same, but with the 980TI's its changing wildly. 71.6% asic and 66.6% asic cards


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*










Fix your emoticon. Smiley face please.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Update. I'm running TWO MSI GTX 980 TI's GAMING 6G in SLI.
> 
> 70% Fan speed each card. fans arent audible until 80% but my PC sits 6ft away from me
> 
> temps top card during 1hr heaven 76c.
> temps bottom card during 1hr heaven 63c.
> 
> Temps during gaming 71-72c top card.
> 
> this is at 1.205voltage and 1443mhz overclock. I can't seem to get the voltage on each card to stay within each other. If i change the core clock on one card, it changes the voltage on the other, and vice versa. I'm confused as to how to correctly overclock them now. so far 1.205voltage top card. 1.180v bottom card is stable so far.
> 
> with my 970s I just made one card have a 30mhz lower clock and the voltages became the same, but with the 980TI's its changing wildly. 71.6% asic and 66.6% asic cards


Are you using Precision X? There should be a "Sync On" button somewhere, on mine it's on the left (PX 4.2.1.2143) that synchronizes everything between the GPU's (clocks, voltage, fan speed etc.).


----------



## vulcan78

Nvidia has a hotfix for their last hotfix driver out already:

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-45-hotfix-driver-download.html

Expect a hotfix for this hotfix sometime next week. Oh the joy of it all, I have the entire process with DDU down by memory, even so far as going back in to Nvidia Control Panel and making like 20 different changes including game specific ones. It's so fun, this is totally The Way It Was Meant To Be Played.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> In other news I just pulled the trigger on MSI's Gaming 6G!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> In the end it came down to this:
> 
> I needed a card that would work with my pre-existing Kraken G10's. The MSI variant has a VRM cooling mid-plate ideally suited for this task, it has a corrugated (the grooves you see) VRM mid-plate that doesn't have the four prongs surrounding the GPU die that the EVGA mid-plates have which will mean one doesn't have to use a copper shim, which increases thermal resistance to say nothing of having two applications of TIM between the heat-sink and GPU die. I wanted to get the Classified, but to be honest, the performance is all over the map with it whereas the MSI Gaming 6G, if going by Newegg reviews and feedback on here, seems to be a solid performer. Average frequency attained is in the high 1400's, with a few here and there claiming right over 1500MHz. Granted it's not the 1500-1550MHz ceiling found on the G1 Gaming BUT the probability of receiving a card with bad coil whine with the latter is quite high, again, at least going by reviews and feedback here.
> 
> *SLI and Power Consumption*
> 
> If I decide to go SLI down the road, I would need to upgrade my PSU to a 1kW-1200W one with 980 Ti Classified. Yes, those 14+3 power phases are superior, but if 780 Ti Classified is any indication (nearly identical TDP and PCB) most overclocked were reporting power consumption between 325W and 375W, and this is with locked voltage (1.239V max) whereas 780 Ti SC ACX, with its reference PCB, was only chugging down 275-325W under load. In fact, the 780 Ti Classified pulled down 50 more Watts under load versus reference PCB cards, WITH the default vbios, clocks and voltage (325W vs. 275W):
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_780_Ti_Classified/22.html
> 
> I'm nearly certain 980 Ti Classified, whose PCB and components are nearly identical, will see similar power draw under load.
> 
> Whereas MSI's Gaming 6G is only 275W under load, which, if I do end up going SLI, will allow me to keep the clocks, vbios and voltage at default and get by with my current RM850.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,8.html
> 
> It should be pointed out right here and now that my current cards have an identical TDP (275W) are overclocked to their limit (1254MHz core / 1900MHz memory) and I am having exactly zero PSU issues. So if power consumption between GK110 and GM200 scales somewhat similarly with voltage I should, in theory, be ok even overclocked with this card in SLI and this PSU.
> 
> So in sum, SLI with the Classified variant would inevitably necessitate a PSU upgrade, making adding that second card a $1k affair, whereas I could add a second MSI Gaming 6G for under $700.
> 
> *SLI and Heat*
> 
> Also on the subject of SLI and why I went with this card over the G1 Gaming. Two non-reference cards in anything but a test-bench or case with test-bench-esque airflow is going to get one or both of your cards up to throttle temperatures, hampering performance, and also heating up the other components in your case. One non-reference card is fine, but 700W of heat being dumped into your case is going to be a big problem. If the G1 Gaming had a mid-plate to which I could affix an AIO (solving this issue as the AIO would expel heat from the PC case) it would have been a VERY tough decision in the end, even with the possibility of receiving a card with horrible coil whine.
> 
> *Value*
> 
> MSI's card, with it's non-reference PCB, "military grade" components, 2x 8 pin power delivery, ideal VRM cooling mid-plate for AIO cooling, and solid reputation, made this the card to get. In terms of value, it's priced nearly identical to EVGA's SC ACX but is better in nearly every regard and seems to clock about 50MHz higher which is a nice segue into...
> 
> *Overclocking Potential
> *
> There are some outliers, but the following seems to be the overclocking average for the various cards, some which may have escaped memory (Zotac):
> 
> Reference: 1375-1425MHz
> EVGA SC ACX (reference): 1375-1425MHz
> EVGA Hybrid: 1475-1550MHz
> Asus Strix: 1425-1475MHz
> MSI Gaming 6G: 1450-1475MHz
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming: 1475-1550MHz
> Classified: 1425-1550MHz
> 
> Last but not least, and this may seem trivial in the grand scheme of things, especially considering the broken state of Batman: Arkham Knight, BUT towards the very end of the decision making process this had some influence. The Gigabyte G1 Gaming is the only card whose manufacturer refuses to include a free copy of this game, which correct me if I'm wrong is an Nvidia sponsored promotion. Yes, I could have simply purchased the card from amazon.com, which seems to include this game, but if youre deciding on a card on Newegg, this along with the mixed reviews (mostly the coil whine, some received poor overclockers), is going to push would be customers toward the alternative.
> 
> Gigabyte, if youre reading this, these things matter in the end. You may save $10-20 depriving the consumer of a promotional item and then somehow selling somewhere else or whatever but doing so is going to make your product less attractive. Batman: AK is a killer game, one that Rocksteady will surely fix with time, and it's an awesome incentive to know that not only did you just purchase a card with Titan X performance for $700 but that you also have a $50-60 potential GOTY title as well.
> 
> It should be here Monday, wish me luck that I get one with a good ASIC quality!
> 
> P.S.
> 
> Looks like I got the last one, my order just went through like 10 minutes ago and out of curiosity I refreshed the item's page and now its out of stock:
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127889


It's about time. Welcome to the club!


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Are you using Precision X? There should be a "Sync On" button somewhere, on mine it's on the left (PX 4.2.1.2143) that synchronizes everything between the GPU's (clocks, voltage, fan speed etc.).


The Sync On setting doesnt work with the 9XX series. it doesnt do it correctly with the 970. 980s or higher. NVIDIA commented on it and said its normal for both cards to run at a different voltage

even if i seperately set them to the same it doesnt do it.

like if i put both cards at +87mv one runs at 1.230v and one runs at 1.187v


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It's about time. Welcome to the club!


TY!


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nvidia has a hotfix for their last hotfix driver out already:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-45-hotfix-driver-download.html
> 
> Expect a hotfix for this hotfix sometime next week. Oh the joy of it all, I have the entire process with DDU down by memory, even so far as going back in to Nvidia Control Panel and making like 20 different changes including game specific ones. It's so fun, this is totally The Way It Was Meant To Be Played.


That isn't the latest one. 353.49 is.

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3698

Save your profiles and settings with Nvidia Inspector,


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nvidia has a hotfix for their last hotfix driver out already:
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/geforce-353-45-hotfix-driver-download.html
> 
> Expect a hotfix for this hotfix sometime next week. Oh the joy of it all, I have the entire process with DDU down by memory, even so far as going back in to Nvidia Control Panel and making like 20 different changes including game specific ones. It's so fun, this is totally The Way It Was Meant To Be Played.


"we hear you wanted hotfixes, so here's some hotfixes for your hotfixes."


----------



## vulcan78

One of the best things about going from 780 Ti SLI to a single 980 Ti is that there is going to be about 300 less Watts of heat in my room right during the middle of the summer. I don't have AC here, and when I play a game that utilizes SLI well such as GTA 5 it is noticeably warmer vs. when I have to disable SLI I for a game with poor support such as Planetside 2 and Titanfall. No to mention the PSU's fan will probably not even go off now with the reduced load, and that's also less heat to deal with.

It's going to be so nice to not have to disable SLI anymore if I want to go in between games as well (setting the game to "single GPU" in NVCP isn't the same). I'm really thinking about keeping my system a single GPU system until 1080 Ti, probably due to arrive sometime in late 2016 early 2017.

I also can't wait to turn up the VRAM intensive settings in all my games as well, particularly GTA 5, where certain areas I'm nearly proof positive that the VRAM is the bottle-neck (nothing CPU intensive going on, i.e. standing in a field in the countryside, frame-rate is 60 FPS or so yet GPU utilization is only 75% whereas I usually average 110-120FPS with 100% utilization. I didn't have GPU memory on my OSD during these moments but again, I think it may be the VRAM holding back the frame-rate). The skies the limit with VRAM intensive Skyrim mods now as well.

The Maxwell exclusive features will be nice too, MFAA on Maxwell is far less taxing that it is on Kepler, and I haven't been using it for this reason.

I've got a back-log of games that I've been waiting to get to that don't work right with SLI, at the top of said list would be Dragon Age: Inquistion. In fact, this game was one of the final factors that pushed me toward a single 980 Ti. I didn't want to turn down all of the settings from "Ultra" to "High", simply to be able to run it at 2560x1440 on a single overclocked 780 Ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> The Sync On setting doesnt work with the 9XX series. it doesnt do it correctly with the 970. 980s or higher. NVIDIA commented on it and said its normal for both cards to run at a different voltage
> 
> even if i seperately set them to the same it doesnt do it.
> 
> like if i put both cards at +87mv one runs at 1.230v and one runs at 1.187v


Damn that's crazy, can this be fixed and how have you guys been coping with this issue?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> That isn't the latest one. 353.49 is.
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3698
> 
> Save your profiles and settings with Nvidia Inspector,


Yeah, you kinda can't when the only way to effectively upgrade your driver is by way of using DDU in safe-mode. Trust me, I've tried to do it the way that we should normally expect to, by simply using the Nvidia Installer, but 100% of the 3D Vision Controller refuses to install and or weird remnants of the previous driver remain. For example, back on Shadows of Mordor, there were only a few drivers that worked with a community created 3D Vision fix, both 344.65 and 344.75. Well, having tried 344.75 with no success it was recommended that I try 344.65, which I did via the normal method. It still refused to work right. It was only when I used DDU to completely rid my system of the previous driver did the fix work as intended; pieces of the previous driver hung around somehow. This is actually a common problem, and it's amazing that Nvidia hasn't been able to address it, forcing us to use some 3rd party software, completely losing all Nvidia settings in the process.

It sucks. Hopefully Nvidia turns things around in the Driver Quality dept., right now they get a D-, bordering on an F.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> "we hear you wanted hotfixes, so here's some hotfixes for your hotfixes."


Lol, apparently there is a new one for this one ALREADY and it's only been 2 days in between.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> "military grade" components
> 
> Reference: 1375-1425MHz
> EVGA SC ACX (reference): 1375-1425MHz
> EVGA Hybrid: 1475-1550MHz
> Asus Strix: 1425-1475MHz
> MSI Gaming 6G: 1450-1475MHz
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming: 1475-1550MHz
> Classified: 1425-1550MHz


MSI's "military grade" marketing always struck me as rather hilarious. It's almost as if they want to make it seem like we're going to war even though we're just sitting around running benchmarks and playing computer games.

What are your ranges based on and measured? Professional reviews peg some of those cards at higher maximum boost (e.g. TPU got their 980 ACX SC+ to ~1493MHz and MSI Gaming into ~1507MHz).

Self-reported overclocking data is extremely unreliable as many individuals will not earnestly approach the true maximum clocking potential if their card (myself included). Again, in a perfect world everyone would be using a fixed 1.25v BIOS with 425W power target and report those numbers as their true maximums but this is not the case.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> MSI's "military grade" marketing always struck me as rather hilarious. It's almost as if they want to make it seem like we're going to war even though we're just sitting around running benchmarks and playing computer games.
> 
> What are your ranges based on and measured? Professional reviews peg some of those cards at higher maximum boost (e.g. TPU got their 980 ACX SC+ to ~1493MHz and MSI Gaming into ~1507MHz).
> 
> Self-reported overclocking data is extremely unreliable as many individuals will not earnestly approach the true maximum clocking potential if their card (myself included). Again, in a perfect world everyone would be using a fixed 1.25v BIOS with 425W power target and report those numbers as their true maximums but this is not the case.


Speaking of fixed 1.25v bios with 425w power. Where might I find such a thing? Also does the fixed voltage stay up even when the card clocks down when it's not being used?


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> Speaking of fixed 1.25v bios with 425w power. Where might I find such a thing? Also does the fixed voltage stay up even when the card clocks down when it's not being used?


There are ones for reference cards in the first post and ones for custom-cooled cards peppered throughout this thread.

It's very easy to just edit the BIOS on your own as well.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> There are ones for reference cards in the first post and ones for custom-cooled cards peppered throughout this thread.
> 
> It's very easy to just edit the BIOS on your own as well.


Well guess I have lots of reading to do.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Again, in a perfect world everyone would be using a fixed 1.25v BIOS with 425W power target and report those numbers as their true maximums but this is not the case.


In which case, my EVGA SC+ has a maximum core clock of 1533mhz. I lowered my voltages and clocks a little just to save on heat. But that clock was stable at 1.25V after hours of BF4 and Witcher 3.

But that's not a typical result with these cards.


----------



## renji1337

Vulcan, with the 970's and 980s you could cure this issue with a custom bios, or you could offset 1 gpu, for example having 1 gpu at 130mhz and 1 at 170mhz would make both of them use them same voltage on my 970s, you had to experience.

A custom bios with boost disabled also fixed it though and granted much more stability, I havent found such a bios for my 980 tis :/


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> A custom bios with boost disabled also fixed it though and granted much more stability, I havent found such a bios for my 980 tis :/


Frankly the 980 Tis don't have anywhere near the same level of custom BIOS availability as the 780 Tis (or even 980s) did... at least at the moment.

I agree that boost-disabled BIOSes were the best-behaved and solved tons of problems with clock/voltage fluctuation.

Even a clearly illustrated guide would be a goldmine for reps (hint to anyone out there with the know-how







).

I might try to figure it out one of these weekends if I have the time. I modded my BIOS to 425W but didn't disable the boost yet.


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard

Any help or information on my card would be wonderful. I touch voltage without touching clock, I crash. When touching clock even 1mhz without voltage, I crash. I touch clock and voltage below 100mhz I crash. Tried a bios flash, crash crash crash CRASH. Weirdest and most frustrating overclocking experience I've had.


----------



## Synik

I got 1490 mhz with 1900 mem (didnt bother pushing memory further) with 980 ti hybrid in sli on stock bios +87. Stable for games so far. I dont want to voltage mod but debating how much fps improvement i will see and if it will be worth it long term or leave as is if it will barely gain me anything at 60 fps gaming on 3440x1440. One card is exhausting case air and other intake fresh air. There is about 7 degrees difference after gaming long period. Didnt want both to be intake and overheat inside of case too much. Even one is increasing internal temperature by atleast couple degrees and even more after long hours.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> Speaking of fixed 1.25v bios with 425w power. Where might I find such a thing? Also does the fixed voltage stay up even when the card clocks down when it's not being used?


You want the MaxAir bios from the original post. That will basically give you the best possible overclocking. Though it only let me go from 1440-1480 (lots of throttling) to 1520 (stable, no throttling). I've since switched to the 425w bios without the fixed voltage so I can set that in afterburner.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> MSI's "military grade" marketing always struck me as rather hilarious. It's almost as if they want to make it seem like we're going to war even though we're just sitting around running benchmarks and playing computer games.
> 
> What are your ranges based on and measured? Professional reviews peg some of those cards at higher maximum boost (e.g. TPU got their 980 ACX SC+ to ~1493MHz and MSI Gaming into ~1507MHz).
> 
> Self-reported overclocking data is extremely unreliable as many individuals will not earnestly approach the true maximum clocking potential if their card (myself included). Again, in a perfect world everyone would be using a fixed 1.25v BIOS with 425W power target and report those numbers as their true maximums but this is not the case.


LOL at the Military Grade Marketing, so true.

Yeah there is too much variability in overclockability, the aforementioned overclockability spectrum was my subjective view of things based on what people are reporting, and the simple fact that the SC ACX variant is using a reference PCB.

I think MSI's Gaming 6G has more potential in it with its non-reference PCB and 2 x8 Pin Power (in conjunction with that vbios with the 120% PT, where do I get that anyway?). Many MSI users are reporting that although they are stable at 1500MHz or more, the clocks drop down to 1475MHz etc. while under 100% load because of the 109% PT the consumer vbios is restricted to and my own personal experience reflects this. Now I'm sure the SC can in fact pull more wattage into the card, but the fact that it's 1x 6 pin + 1x 8 pin power in and reference PCB means that unless you won the silicon lottery, which the poster above at 1533MHz obviously has (who even admits that that performance is atypical of the avg for this variant), youre not going to see stellar performance with this particular card.

Anyhow, I will get it in, check my ASIC quality, update to latest hotfix (or I will stay with 350.12, editing whatever the hell needs to be edited in Nvidia Inspector for it to work with 980 Ti), run a benchmark, play around with overclocking, and then I'll be pulling it out and putting one of the G10 / H55's on it, this time around with no copper shim and the IC Diamond I have on hand, which is even better than Gelid GC Extreme, and if all goes well I should see a few degrees cooler than the 50C average I'm seeing now with my overclocked 780 Ti, which has the same TDP.

I'm thinking it might have between 1500 and 1550MHz in it, depending on ASIC quality as EVGA's Hybrid is pushing 1529MHz vs. references 1440MHz with the only difference being the GPU core temperature of 50 vs. 85C:

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2

With expected load temps under 50C the sky is the limit with voltage (with this hybrid cooling I've zero compunction with voltage, I'm at the +75mV limit as it is with my 780 Ti's with zero issues for over a year), so I'm fairly positive I will have a card at or slightly over 1500MHz completely irrespective of ASIC quality.

Right now many non-reference owners are not going full blast with the voltage because of the temps., well when your core is under 50C that changes things a bit, not to mention that less voltage is required with lower temps. This is precisely why EVGA's Hybrid variant is about 100MHz faster than reference.

Based on reports here and on Newegg, most MSI Gaming owners are seeing max clocks in the mid 1400's to low 1500's (look for yourself). So unless I get a card with an ASIC quality of 50%, I'm nearly positive it will have 1500MHz AT MINIMUM in it with the G10 + H55.


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Have you noticed that it can't go over 1,205v at over >70°c?


Actually, it caps at that voltage almost immediately after coming under load. It will volt to 1.237 momentarily then volt to 1.205. Experienced a similar phenomena with my msi 970, so I figured it was just a nerf placed by nvidia so the cards don't perform "too well."

Even after flashing the bios with a higher voltage, I was getting crash after crash no matter what I did. Weirdest freakin card and increasingly strange that it won't function except for specific parameters, such as capping at 1.205 volts and not overclocking at all unless at +100 on the core. Seems very fishy.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You want the MaxAir bios from the original post. That will basically give you the best possible overclocking. Though it only let me go from 1440-1480 (lots of throttling) to 1520 (stable, no throttling). I've since switched to the 425w bios without the fixed voltage so I can set that in afterburner.


So does it even throttle when you're not running 3d programs or does it keep the voltage up 24/7?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> The Maxwell exclusive features will be nice too, MFAA on Maxwell is far less taxing that it is on Kepler


I assume you mean it is less taxing than MSAA on Kepler? It is exclusive to Maxwell as you said.


----------



## renji1337

I just want a bios that will make my gtx 980 tis have a stable voltage with the same voltage and same clocks, I dont want the power limit or voltage increased above 1.205v :/ im not good with making bioses though.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah, you kinda can't when the only way to effectively upgrade your driver is by way of using DDU in safe-mode.




Seems like you haven't exported profiles and imported them after a fresh install with Nvidia Inspector. DDU doesn't touch Nvidia Inspector backups. Obviously you'd back up the profiles before doing the whole DDU thing.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc Picard*
> 
> Actually, it caps at that voltage almost immediately after coming under load. It will volt to 1.237 momentarily then volt to 1.205. Experienced a similar phenomena with my msi 970, so I figured it was just a nerf placed by nvidia so the cards don't perform "too well."
> 
> Even after flashing the bios with a higher voltage, I was getting crash after crash no matter what I did. Weirdest freakin card and increasingly strange that it won't function except for specific parameters, such as capping at 1.205 volts and not overclocking at all unless at +100 on the core. Seems very fishy.


Is it MSI's Gaming 6G? If so, having just looked at the reviews, one of the 1 egg reviews reflected exactly this and the owner returned the card under warranty.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I assume you mean it is less taxing than MSAA on Kepler? It is exclusive to Maxwell as you said.


Yes that's what I mean, that and the Fox Illumination Lunar Landing Effects or FILLE or whatever the hell it is









https://developer.nvidia.com/vxgi

Oh and being DX 12.1 ready is nice as Win10 is about to release, although I'm not about to become a beta tester for this mess. There will be a delay between Win10 releasing and games actually incorporating DX12 features anyway, by then all the Win10 issues will hopefully be ironed out.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you haven't exported profiles and imported them after a fresh install with Nvidia Inspector. DDU doesn't touch Nvidia Inspector backups. Obviously you'd back up the profiles before doing the whole DDU thing.


How do I do this?


----------



## vulcan78

Sorry if this is off-topic, but this is extremely hilarious:


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> How do I do this?




On Nvidia Inspector you click the little wrench icon next to driver version to bring up the Profiles window, then just select what I have highlighted on the screenshot. The icon to the right of what I have highlighted allows you to import the settings you've exported.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> 
> 
> On Nvidia Inspector you click the little wrench icon next to driver version to bring up the Profiles window, then just select what I have highlighted on the screenshot. The icon to the right of what I have highlighted allows you to import the settings you've exported.


Nice and thanks, also what version of Afterburner is that? I hear that you can close RTSS while keeping Afterburner open unlike PX, is this still the case? I have a few games where I have to completely close PX and hope that the 50% RPM is adequate (Skyrim + ENB is incompatible with OSD).


----------



## mAnBrEaTh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Vulcan, with the 970's and 980s you could cure this issue with a custom bios, or you could offset 1 gpu, for example having 1 gpu at 130mhz and 1 at 170mhz would make both of them use them same voltage on my 970s, you had to experience.
> 
> A custom bios with boost disabled also fixed it though and granted much more stability, I havent found such a bios for my 980 tis :/


Was it worth it moving to 980ti's from such heavily overclocked 970s? My current 970s are game stable at 1600/8200.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You want the MaxAir bios from the original post. That will basically give you the best possible overclocking. Though it only let me go from 1440-1480 (lots of throttling) to 1520 (stable, no throttling). I've since switched to the 425w bios without the fixed voltage so I can set that in afterburner.


can you please share your bios?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Was it worth it moving to 980ti's from such heavily overclocked 970s? My current 970s are game stable at 1600/8200.


I went from 26k graphics score in firestrike to 37k. I saw a huge increase in farcry4, witcher 3 etc.

I'm beating a majority of titan x's currently haha

now if only I could get 3dmark to not lose focus during the test -_- it happens with no OC so idk whats causing it.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nice and thanks, also what version of Afterburner is that? I hear that you can close RTSS while keeping Afterburner open unlike PX, is this still the case? I have a few games where I have to completely close PX and hope that the 50% RPM is adequate (Skyrim + ENB is incompatible with OSD).


It's 4.1.1 with a custom skin I found online. You can either disable RTSS completely or on a per game/profile basis.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mAnBrEaTh*
> 
> Was it worth it moving to 980ti's from such heavily overclocked 970s? My current 970s are game stable at 1600/8200.


IMHO I think 980 Ti SLI is overkill unless youre on 4K. The hassle with SLI isn't worth it unless it is absolutely necessary (2x 780 Ti SLI was necessary at 2560x1440, especially with 3D Vision at this resolution).

I'm actually ecstatic that I will have 85% of the performance of 780 Ti SLI on one card (~21-22k GPU vs. 23.5k GPU Firestrike) and the additional VRAM.

That and whether or not the heat is being dumped into your room with AIO's or into your case and then into you room on air having 300W less of it is REALLY nice when you don't have AC.

I hate to say it, but having owned SLI and X-Fire for years (ATI 5870M X-fire, Nvidia 580M SLI, Nvidia 680M SLI, Nvidia GTX 780 Ti SC ACX SLI) I am extremely happy to move to a single card system. When it works it works great, problem is, those one or two games, however far and few in between that don't have SLI support WILL annoy the hell out of you. (Planetside 2, Titanfall, Wolfenstein New Order, The Evil Within, to say nothing of the myriad titles for which community created 3D Vision fixes are problematic in SLI). And in many cases even when it does work, purportedly with "Game Ready SLI" drivers to top things off, there may be some SLI related stuttering like in Dragon Age: Inquisition (it's the SLI, trust me, I spent a lot of time on this one). That and the scaling is only around 90%. For example, adding a second overclocked 780 Ti to my system, you would think that the performance as reflected in a benchmark with as-good-as-it-gets SLI scaling such as Firestrike would reflect nearly 100% scaling, taking my 13.5k single GPU score to 26-27k but no, I'm losing 3k points and am seeing 23.5k GPU instead (bench in signature is with an older driver, latest drivers dropped my score about 1k points).

Single:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5056109

SLI:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5048179

That and the issue now where 900 series cards wont synchronize with each other and I have to ask, why? If youre not using a 4k, pull that other one out and sell it and put that money in a piggy bank for top-tier Pascal.

I will only go 980 Ti SLI if I step up to 4k before the arrival of 1080 Ti, which isn't very likely.

Totally not worth the hassle or money, I'm going single card from here on. I'll do 4k and top-tier Pascal at the same time.

Edit:

When money allows I will also be replacing the 680M's in my Alienware M18x R2 with a single 980M, before you laugh, have a gander at my current Firestrike scores, particularly the CPU score:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/4906451

Single 980M would be about the same GPU score but with 8GB of VRAM (vs. 2GB) not too shabby for a DTR and completely adequate for it's equipped 1080p display.

980M SLI is about on par with 980 Ti / Titan X, I've seen posted Firestrike GPU scores above 20k...


----------



## renji1337

120 or 144hz 1440p is what I run and i'm seeing big benefits







I'm sure at 4k they would be nice aswell, with 1 980 ti though I was only hitting 70-80fps in some games. Now im hitting 110+

also remember windows 10 is supposed to benefit SLI a good bit.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> 120 or 144hz 1440p is what I run and i'm seeing big benefits
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure at 4k they would be nice aswell, with 1 980 ti though I was only hitting 70-80fps in some games. Now im hitting 110+
> 
> also remember windows 10 is supposed to benefit SLI a good bit.


Yeah there is a benefit for sure, but to be perfectly honest, the difference between say 90 and 120 FPS isn't the same as between 60 and 90 FPS. There is a difference, but for me 90 FPS is sufficient with 60FPS being the bare minimum I can play at (talk about being spoiled).

Newer games seem to scale like garbage with SLI, like The Witcher 3, what the hell is going on here?!

73 vs 48 FPS, 980 SLI vs. 980, that's only 50% scaling (25 FPS increase from 48) at 2560x1440.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/the_witcher_3_graphics_performance_review,6.html

Totally not worth it IMHO.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah there is a benefit for sure, but to be perfectly honest, the difference between say 90 and 120 FPS isn't the same as between 60 and 90 FPS. There is a difference, but for me 90 FPS is sufficient with 60FPS being the bare minimum I can play at (talk about being spoiled).
> 
> Newer games seem to scale like garbage with SLI, like The Witcher 3, what the hell is going on here?!
> 
> 73 vs 48 FPS, 980 SLI vs. 980, that's only 50% scaling (25 FPS increase from 48) at 2560x1440.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/the_witcher_3_graphics_performance_review,6.html
> 
> Totally not worth it IMHO.


this is true, 90 and 120fps is worth it for me for ULMB but i'm sure ill switch to 4k soon, 60 is my minimum too.

Luckily I only paid 800$ total for both my 980 tis







(i won some gift cards in a local raffle last week)


----------



## zeppoli

installed the new hot fix driver, everything seems to be going ok, with arma 3 after about an hour and half I had a freeze, solid freeze no errors, ran gta v for about 30 minutes and valley and heaven for about a half hour, no issues.

I have power limit and temp to max in afterburner, core voltage moved to +20, core clock to 150 memory to 200, I set gpu-z to see what my max boost was and also the overlay showing my core boost, it sits at 1492, which is excellent IMO and all I really wanted out of this card, max temp on auto was 75c (this is the msi non reference)after that one freeze I decided to move the core voltage to +40 this time and check to see what max voltage shows and it shows 1.2240v ,

If I can keep these numbers and be stable that would be awesome, since the one freeze with arma 3 it didn't freeze again since increasing the voltage slider, not sure if thats doing anything, but hear is praying! lol

I must say, this card rocks! coming from cross fire 290's I am seeing AWESOME numbers and smoother game play, 1440 max graphics, gtav was in the 90's , dropping to high 60's flying over the city.

For some reason the new batman game doesn't show the overlay from afterburner, weird because it did when I had the 290 installed.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> this is true, 90 and 120fps is worth it for me for ULMB but i'm sure ill switch to 4k soon, 60 is my minimum too.
> 
> Luckily I only paid 800$ total for both my 980 tis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i won some gift cards in a local raffle last week)


Lucky bastard.







Well at least youre ready and waiting for 4k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> installed the new hot fix driver, everything seems to be going ok, with arma 3 after about an hour and half I had a freeze, solid freeze no errors, ran gta v for about 30 minutes and valley and heaven for about a half hour, no issues.
> 
> I have power limit and temp to max in afterburner, core voltage moved to +20, core clock to 150 memory to 200, I set gpu-z to see what my max boost was and also the overlay showing my core boost, it sits at 1492, which is excellent IMO and all I really wanted out of this card, max temp on auto was 75c (this is the msi non reference)after that one freeze I decided to move the core voltage to +40 this time and check to see what max voltage shows and it shows 1.2240v ,
> 
> If I can keep these numbers and be stable that would be awesome, since the one freeze with arma 3 it didn't freeze again since increasing the voltage slider, not sure if thats doing anything, but hear is praying! lol
> 
> I must say, this card rocks! coming from cross fire 290's I am seeing AWESOME numbers and smoother game play, 1440 max graphics, gtav was in the 90's , dropping to high 60's flying over the city.
> 
> For some reason the new batman game doesn't show the overlay from afterburner, weird because it did when I had the 290 installed.


This is exactly what I want to hear and performance I figured I could expect in GTA 5 with this card (although you should actually be around 100-110 FPS in GTA 5 at 1500MHz, try turning MSAA off and FXAA on).

And the drop over the city might actually be your CPU as there is a whole lot going on beneath you that the CPU needs to process, not simply the increase in polygons.

Like I said, I should be seeing 1500MHz from this card with load temps under 50C completely irrespective of my ASIC quality. Hell, I bet It will do 1500MHz even with an ASIC of 60%! Maybe I'll get lucky and get one with an ASIC of 80% and get that bad boy up near 1600MHz!

Oh and have to make a correction, I should be seeing 90% of overclocked 780 Ti SLI performance not 85% with a single 980 Ti at 1500MHz (21-22k GPU Firestrike vs. 23.5k equals a 10% difference) with a considerable boost in performance in games and areas of games where the 3GB VRAM buffer was the choke-point.


----------



## Forceman

You get any stuttering in GTA5? I've heard it's an issue with the new patch, but the patch came out the same day I switched to the 980 Ti, so I can't tell whether it's the game or the driver/card.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> You get any stuttering in GTA5? I've heard it's an issue with the new patch, but the patch came out the same day I switched to the 980 Ti, so I can't tell whether it's the game or the driver/card.


Hold on, I was about to log off here and spend the last hour or so before bed-time playing GTA 5, I'll report back if the stuttering is architecture or game related as I'm still on Kepler.


----------



## vulcan78

I'm noticing the stutter, even at 110 FPS. It's most definitely the recent patch.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I'm noticing the stutter, even at 110 FPS. It's most definitely the recent patch.


Good to know, thanks.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Lucky bastard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well at least youre ready and waiting for 4k.
> This is exactly what I want to hear and performance I figured I could expect in GTA 5 with this card (although you should actually be around 100-110 FPS in GTA 5 at 1500MHz, try turning MSAA off and FXAA on).
> 
> And the drop over the city might actually be your CPU as there is a whole lot going on beneath you that the CPU needs to process, not simply the increase in polygons.
> 
> Like I said, I should be seeing 1500MHz from this card with load temps under 50C completely irrespective of my ASIC quality. Hell, I bet It will do 1500MHz even with an ASIC of 60%! Maybe I'll get lucky and get one with an ASIC of 80% and get that bad boy up near 1600MHz!
> 
> Oh and have to make a correction, I should be seeing 90% of overclocked 780 Ti SLI performance not 85% with a single 980 Ti at 1500MHz (21-22k GPU Firestrike vs. 23.5k equals a 10% difference) with a considerable boost in performance in games and areas of games where the 3GB VRAM buffer was the choke-point.


100 fps average at 1440p in gta v ?? maybe 1080.

Every graph and video im seeing online is either lower than what I'm seeing or about the same

here is a titan x with the same settings as me






im higher in fps by a good margin in every scene here.

edit, I just compared with my phone and I am at least 10fps higher in every scene, lol wooot wooot thats awesome !! maybe one day in the future ill push the card harder, maybe go water and flash one of those special bios's


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> 100 fps average at 1440p in gta v ?? maybe 1080.
> 
> Every graph and video im seeing online is either lower than what I'm seeing or about the same
> 
> here is a titan x with the same settings as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im higher in fps by a good margin in every scene here.


Depends on the settings. I was getting around 115 with the settings I had on my 290X. Turned some stuff up and now I hold about 85-100 (running my monitor at 96Hz), with a mix of High and Very High. That guide on the Geforce site is really helpful for determining what settings are visually noticeable.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> can you please share your bios?


It's not mine. It's in the OP. First one.


----------



## AsterFenix

What do you guys get on OC 980Ti on water? I got lucky with a 80% asic evga ref








. Initial stock bios (1.21v) gives me 1560Mhz on core and +400 on Mem while temp never get pass 50







.

Will try later with an OC bios and see how far I can go. So excited


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Depends on the settings. I was getting around 115 with the settings I had on my 290X. Turned some stuff up and now I hold about 85-100 (running my monitor at 96Hz), with a mix of High and Very High. That guide on the Geforce site is really helpful for determining what settings are visually noticeable.


yes, depends on the settings, we're talking about max settings, meaning not leaving anything unchecked









Anyway, I'm sure I can turn some settings down to hit higher fps, but I have a 60hz monitor, no need for me to do that


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsterFenix*
> 
> What do you guys get on OC 980Ti on water? I got lucky with a 80% asic evga ref
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Initial stock bios (1.21v) gives me 1560Mhz on core and +400 on Mem while temp never get pass 50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Will try later with an OC bios and see how far I can go. So excited


you're saying you sit at 49-50c and it never goes above that? and you're running 1560 on core? that has to be a record, and for the record I think going water you might drop a few degrees, lol that is insane for a maximum load temp.

with the MSI card most of us are at 70-80c


----------



## SuLux

Hi,

today arrives my PALIT GTX 980 Ti Super JetStream. Will dump the Bios then. Anyone interestet?

regards


----------



## AsterFenix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> you're saying you sit at 49-50c and it never goes above that? and you're running 1560 on core? that has to be a record, and for the record I think going water you might drop a few degrees, lol that is insane for a maximum load temp.
> 
> with the MSI card most of us are at 70-80c


Ah, I mean ref board but of course that temp is on water





















.

50oC during Firestrike.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Guys what is the purpose of MFAA? I didn't understand its point to be honest. when I set 4x AA in game and activate MFAA in drivers I get same image quality with no improvements and my fps didn't change, I tried that in many games and noticed nothing improved? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## barsh90

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067

+160 core
+510 memory
+87mV

Boosts up to 1577Mhz


----------



## phaseshift

question for you guys on the backplates, aside from providing more support for the card does it have any heat dissipation benefits?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> question for you guys on the backplates, aside from providing more support for the card does it have any heat dissipation benefits?


2c less on my cards


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuLux*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> today arrives my PALIT GTX 980 Ti Super JetStream. Will dump the Bios then. Anyone interestet?
> 
> regards


Yes, me. And im concidering to buy one for AiO watercooling, so could you tell me if it has same midplate and vram thingy stuff like the msi gaming so the kraken g10 would fit?


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I was using MaxAir, but I switched to the 425w bios with no voltage change. I wanted to control that myself with afterburner. As long as I don't reach the power cap of 121%, the voltage doesn't seem to change and my clock stays at 1522mhz (pretty much the only reason I wanted a custom bios to begin with).
> 
> On the default bios, I would get a lot of downclocking depending on the power limit. And I could only increase that to 110%. So yeah, that really limited my peformance on this card.


This is exactly the situation I am in.

Even with a modest overclock Im reaching the 110% power limit constantly and also the temp limits at 60+ and 70+ are affecting permfomance.

I can get a stable overclock of 1455Mhz Clock and 3750Mhz Mem but I know it would go higher if the power limit was pushed even slightly.

Overvolting is pointless as the Temp limits immediatley negate any overvoltage as soon as the card goes above 60.

Where did you get the 425W bios?

I might give it a go. My AX860i was showing a max output of 324W running Heaven at Extreme, 1440p, 8XAA anf fillscreen last night. And peaked at 1527Mhz clock until those Temp/Power limits are reached then it drops me down to 1455/3750.

Which is great for gaming and all but i think this card can do better. 76.9 Asic.


----------



## MelvinGimp

Hey,
I have put my Zotac 980 Ti (reference) into a ultraslim Case, the Silverstone Raven RVZ01.
I installed the Raijintek Morpheus cooler with 2x Noctua NF-F12 on it.

Since the Morpheus is not officially supported, the push-pins for the VRM-cooler cannot be used.
I used some of the included thermal adhesive instead.




Then I installed it in the RVZ01.


Card has oc: clock +260 mhz ( Boost 1450, never drops), memory: +500 mhz, voltage +0 mv
Adding some voltage wasn bringing much more stability and headroom at all... so I just left it
at stock for lower temps in this tiny case.

this is not the max. oc i coul get (that was around +275) but with any higher it would drop frequency
sometimes even below the +260, where as the +260 didn't drop even once.

another thought on asic quality: I only got 66% but it is still a fine overclocker for a reference pcb.
Probably it could run cooler with besser asic?!?

Cards runs (witcher3 and Furmark) around 70°-74° C in the Raven and not above 62° in open Case.


----------



## bmgjet

Block has shown up but still waiting for my new case, tubing and coolant to show up. Was ment to be today but not it wont be until Monday so just put it into my old setup.





Ended up being quite a mission and took 5 hours to add into loop since the new fittings I got 4X EK ones some how there were 3 different types sent to me.
2 long reach, 1 super short and 1 a different tube size. Didnt notice it until the first leak check and ended up showing on one of my paper towls after about 10mins pump running.
Was leaking out the radiator between two layers of metal so pulled everything apart and only then noticed I need to use the 2 long reach fittings since they clamp the 2 layers of metal together where using the short ones it was only screwing into the first layer of metal.
Once fixed that left it running 2 hours and no leaks and coolant level has stopped going down so started it up and here I am.


----------



## Nicholars

Why is my power limit only 106%?

Most reviews say 110%

reference card


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the voltage drops to 1.218mV from 1.243mV for me due to power limit (When it is at +87mV).


Your reading shows 1.18 on the voltage in your Screenshot there not 1.218

This corresponds to what im seeing as the card throttles voltage regardless of overvoltage at Power limits and Temp limits (60+ and 70+)


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Your reading shows 1.18 on the voltage in your Screenshot there not 1.218
> 
> This corresponds to what im seeing as the card throttles voltage regardless of overvoltage at Power limits and Temp limits (60+ and 70+)


that's so annoying and the only way to bypass that is to use custom bios that runs 1.25v or 1.28v 24/7?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> 100 fps average at 1440p in gta v ?? maybe 1080.
> 
> Every graph and video im seeing online is either lower than what I'm seeing or about the same
> 
> here is a titan x with the same settings as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im higher in fps by a good margin in every scene here.
> 
> edit, I just compared with my phone and I am at least 10fps higher in every scene, lol wooot wooot thats awesome !! maybe one day in the future ill push the card harder, maybe go water and flash one of those special bios's


No dude, I'm seeing 110-120FPS avg. Turn off MSAA and turn on FXAA, all the testing I've seen was with MSAA at 4x, to which my eyes see next-to-no difference.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Depends on the settings. I was getting around 115 with the settings I had on my 290X. Turned some stuff up and now I hold about 85-100 (running my monitor at 96Hz), with a mix of High and Very High. That guide on the Geforce site is really helpful for determining what settings are visually noticeable.


Yes, one other setting which seems to do nothing is "Reflection MSAA", you can pick up 5 FPS right here. Also, be sure to turn AF to x16 in NVCP for better textures.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> you're saying you sit at 49-50c and it never goes above that? and you're running 1560 on core? that has to be a record, and for the record I think going water you might drop a few degrees, lol that is insane for a maximum load temp.
> 
> with the MSI card most of us are at 70-80c


LOL.

No dude, water runs WAY cooler.

Hell, EVGA Hybrid only hits 52C at nearly 1550MHz!

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067
> 
> +160 core
> +510 memory
> +87mV
> 
> Boosts up to 1577Mhz


Nice! Yeah that's what I'm shooting for, 22k, which I figured was attainable around 1550MHz and CPU score of 16.5k (i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz)


----------



## bmgjet

Whats the max safe amount of voltage to push for daily use on water?
Got it at 1.25V at the moment with 124% power limit.
Have gotten 220+ / 495+ stable with max temp of 40C after half hour of stress test.

The difference I got from 1.23V and 1.25V was another 25+ on the core. So should get another 20+ going to 1.28v if thats considered still safe.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Guys what is the purpose of MFAA? I didn't understand its point to be honest. when I set 4x AA in game and activate MFAA in drivers I get same image quality with no improvements and my fps didn't change, I tried that in many games and noticed nothing improved? Am I doing something wrong?


It doesn't necessarily make a huge difference at 4xAA. Basically the purpose of MFAA is to give you roughly one step higher AA quality at a much lower performance hit. So 2xMSAA + MFAA = 4xMSAA. In your case 4xMSAA + MFAA would be something like 6 or 8xMSAA so it's probably not that noticeable. It's best used with 2xMSAA IMO.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yes, one other setting which seems to do nothing is "Reflection MSAA", you can pick up 5 FPS right here. Also, be sure to turn AF to x16 in NVCP for better textures.
> 
> http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide


GTA V reflection MSAA just smooths reflections on cars and buildings a bit. It actually has a pretty low fps hit so might as well just leave it on 2x or 4x. The biggest performance killer in the game is generally ultra grass (as it adds shadows to grass) and that really only when you go to the countryside. Personally I keep it all on because thanks to G-Sync I don't mind if the fps dips under 60 at times.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> No dude, I'm seeing 110-120FPS avg. Turn off MSAA and turn on FXAA, all the testing I've seen was with MSAA at 4x, to which my eyes see next-to-no difference.


Are you stating you have every setting to highest/ultra, no higher yet the only thing you have is msaa off AND averaging 110FPS, or as you say 110-120fps, in GTA V at 1440P on a single 980 ti gpu? If this is what your'e saying, not to be rude but you're mistaken, you realize titan x in SLI could not even pull that off


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> LOL.
> 
> No dude, water runs WAY cooler.
> 
> Hell, EVGA Hybrid only hits 52C at nearly 1550MHz!
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


??? Ummmm, yes I know that, that is what I said, it was already corrected as he stated those temps were on water, I thought he was talking on air he was seeing 50C max.


----------



## patriotsfan82

Just got my replacement AMP Extreme (first one had a constant coil whine 24/7), and I'm still having power issues.

As a recap:

This card boosts to 1430 MHz by default. Steps down to 1418 once the 60-63C first temp throttle point is hit. Sticks at 1418 pretty well. As soon as I start overclocking something however, I hit a power limit. Clocking the Mem + 300 (7.8GHz) is enough to bump into the power limit and the card starts to throttle just a bit more (usually drops one frequency/votage slot). Once I start upping the core clock, the power limit becomes a nuissance. Specifically, bumping the core clock causes the card to power-throttle down to roughly 1430 that it starts at, but at a lower voltage than it would normally. At this point its all just a balancing act - add more voltage? Power throttling increases. Add more clock? Power throttles to a slightly higher clock but at a much lower voltage and so on.

The problem seems to be that the power slider has no effect on GPU performance. Setting 111% in Afterburner doesn't seem to affect power throttling at all. Reported Power % never breaches 100 (actually sticks around 95 or so). Seems that either I've run into a Windows 10/Afterburner bug, or this specific model has issues with modifying the power limit slider. Any other owners with experience?

Since I'm not convinced I'm getting anywhere close to the actual power limits on this card, can anyone point me to a good guide for modifying only the Power limit tables in my VBIOS? I would essentially like to keep stock behavior but fake the card out regarding how much power it thinks it is drawing.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Where did you get the 425W bios?


From the OP. It's the first BIOS that's based off of the EVGA SC bios.

The 425w is a nice one to use in between the stock bios and MaxAir, but you'll still get voltage throttling.

MaxAir will prevent the voltage throttling... but I was having a lot of issues with that bios. Sometimes my card run about 150mhz lower. I've not noticed that on the 425w bios. My clocks are a LITTLE inconsistent now, fluctuating between 1490 - 1520. But I can live with that. As much as I like seeing benchmark numbers go up, there's only so much I can on this GPU+CPU+air cooling.


----------



## Nicholars

My reference card will only go up to about 1210-1220 base clock without crashing...

using the stock bios and 106% (max power limit)

It will boost to about 1370-1410...

Thats all it will do on the reference bios without changing voltages...

OK I guess but nothing amazing... similar to the reviews of the reference card...

Still don't know why my max power limit is 106% and not 110%


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067
> 
> +160 core
> +510 memory
> +87mV
> 
> Boosts up to 1577Mhz


Seems you got a cherry card young man! You're tearing up my scores.

Played around a bit last night with the new driver ....

My opinion ....

GARBAGE!!!!

Consistent crashes in Chrome and while surfing. Benchmark scores stayed the same or dropped.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Durango5*
> 
> That is a little odd, im using the maxairbios myself but I have added a couple of my own touches and my clocks are always locked to whatever I have it set too.


Yeah I asked about it in this thread but nobody seemed to have a good explanation for it. Didn't make sense. It would only take +40 to reach 1530mhz, which is really odd.

I'd restart my computer and suddenly I'd be looking at a 1369mhz clock speed. So I'd set it to +205 in afterburner to hit the same clock speed. Then randomly it would shoot up to 1660mhz and crash (obviously). So there's something weird that was happening with it. I think I was getting some really strange voltage fluctuation where it would switch between 1.27 and 1.25. Not sure why that would happen though.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067


Which 980TI is that?

The best graphics score I've achieved is ~21673. Damn.

(****, sorry for double post)


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> question for you guys on the backplates, aside from providing more support for the card does it have any heat dissipation benefits?


Reviews of the ACX 2.0+ using IR cameras say it cools the VRM by 10c.


----------



## fastpcman12

does anyone know if gigabyte is making an even faster model for the gtx 980 ti?


----------



## ElectroGeek007

I have an MSI Gaming 6G incoming today, and an XB270HU tomorrow, the hype is real!


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I have an MSI Gaming 6G incoming today, and an XB270HU tomorrow, the hype is real!


"Headshot" well played.. ok that was cheesy, but really good kill.. ok no no really thats a nice combo (I did it again, I'm done, lol)


----------



## xfachx

So I recently bought the EVGA SC+ with Backplate card. I was able to hit 1480 with stock bios and cooler and it was running quite stable, albeit quite loud!









My question is if there is any point in picking up an MSI/Gigabyte card to squeeze out some extra OC potential? The thing is I plan on putting whatever 980 Ti I keep under water in a week or so and just wanted the best card for OCs for the long run.

Would grabbing any other card be wise or would it not really be worth the time and hassle of going through all that? Let me know if anyone has any suggestions! Thank you!


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So I recently bought the EVGA SC+ with Backplate card. I was able to hit 1480 with stock bios and cooler and it was running quite stable, albeit quite loud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is if there is any point in picking up an MSI/Gigabyte card to squeeze out some extra OC potential? The thing is I plan on putting whatever 980 Ti I keep under water in a week or so and just wanted the best card for OCs for the long run.
> 
> Would grabbing any other card be wise or would it not really be worth the time and hassle of going through all that? Let me know if anyone has any suggestions! Thank you!


Once you get up to and around the 1500 mark, you're really just playing the silicon lottery. You may get lucky and get a card that gives you another hundred MHz, but you may also get one that gets unstable at 1450. It's your money, so do what you wil. But if it were me, I'd err on the side of the bird in the hand.


----------



## MGMG8GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Seems you got a cherry card young man! You're tearing up my scores.
> 
> Played around a bit last night with the new driver ....
> 
> My opinion ....
> 
> GARBAGE!!!!
> 
> Consistent crashes in Chrome and while surfing. Benchmark scores stayed the same or dropped.


Chrome crashes have happened on the last three drivers I have tried. You need to turn off hardware acceleration in Chrome. That will fix it.


----------



## AsterFenix

I have no luck with the modded bios







. Are you sure that the OP bios can be used for reference card? Mine is EVGA ref and even though I successfully install the new bios, I can't oc crap with even the 425w modded bios, let alone the 1.28v bios.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsterFenix*
> 
> I have no luck with the modded bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Are you sure that the OP bios can be used for reference card? Mine is EVGA ref and even though I successfully install the new bios, I can't oc crap with even the 425w modded bios, let alone the 1.28v bios.


Probably need better cooling. Lower temps = better stability.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> Would grabbing any other card be wise or would it not really be worth the time and hassle of going through all that? Let me know if anyone has any suggestions! Thank you!


I think you're playing the silicon lottery no matter what brand you buy. It's true that, on average, the Gigabyte cards can OC higher out of the box, but I think once you start adding a custom bios into the mix, they even out a bit. For example, my EVGA SC+ can go up to 1533mhz core on the MaxAir bios. If I were to achieve that same max speed on a Gigabyte G1, I'd count myself lucky.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So I recently bought the EVGA SC+ with Backplate card. I was able to hit 1480 with stock bios and cooler and it was running quite stable, albeit quite loud!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question is if there is any point in picking up an MSI/Gigabyte card to squeeze out some extra OC potential? The thing is I plan on putting whatever 980 Ti I keep under water in a week or so and just wanted the best card for OCs for the long run.
> 
> Would grabbing any other card be wise or would it not really be worth the time and hassle of going through all that? Let me know if anyone has any suggestions! Thank you!


No 1480 is good if that is the lowest boost clock...

On my reference card without changing voltage best I can get is 1370-1410...

If you think it is worth the effort for another 3% performance then that is up to you!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGMG8GT*
> 
> Chrome crashes have happened on the last three drivers I have tried. You need to turn off hardware acceleration in Chrome. That will fix it.


I'm aware of that "fix". I don't want to do that. 353.06 works just fine for me without having to do that.


----------



## carlhil2

Got fed up waiting, pulled the trigger on 2 EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super-Clocked w/ ACX 2.0 from MC, are they ok cards? they will hold cards for me til Monday..


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Got fed up waiting, pulled the trigger on 2 EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super-Clocked w/ ACX 2.0 from MC, are they ok cards? they will hold cards for me til Monday..


That's the card I have. #NoRegrets.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ElectroGeek007*
> 
> I have an MSI Gaming 6G incoming today, and an XB270HU tomorrow, the hype is real!


my XB270HU is out for delivery i kbnow your pain!


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Guys what is the purpose of MFAA? I didn't understand its point to be honest. when I set 4x AA in game and activate MFAA in drivers I get same image quality with no improvements and my fps didn't change, I tried that in many games and noticed nothing improved? Am I doing something wrong?


Not all games support MFAA, so even if you set it in the control panel it may not make a difference in the game. Have you tried it on GTA 5? I know that supports it.


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Is it MSI's Gaming 6G? If so, having just looked at the reviews, one of the 1 egg reviews reflected exactly this and the owner returned the card under warranty.
> Yes that's what I mean, that and the Fox Illumination Lunar Landing Effects or FILLE or whatever the hell it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://developer.nvidia.com/vxgi
> 
> Oh and being DX 12.1 ready is nice as Win10 is about to release, although I'm not about to become a beta tester for this mess. There will be a delay between Win10 releasing and games actually incorporating DX12 features anyway, by then all the Win10 issues will hopefully be ironed out.


Yes it's the Gaming 6G. I just started testing the same settings in 3dmark and I'm getting a pass. I was previously using valley to test my overclocks. I believe now it is a software issue with valley, as the same settings that crashed there, even +50 issue, is now passing in firestrike. Going to continue testing and see how high of a clock I can get there, then test in gaming. This is a bit of a relief


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> That's the card I have. #NoRegrets.


Thanks. I really wanted non-reference, but, MC doesn't have any. I 'll only have these for about 6 months anyways, so..


----------



## Dry Bonez

SOOO ummm,im lost. IDK if its my monitor (3x qnix single input), OR my new GTX 980ti. I have 3x of these monitors, and before i was able to connect 2 monitors onto one card just fine using a EVGA gtx 580, So i purchased the Gigabyte G1 windforce GTX 980ti with 2x dvi ports, so i tried connecting it onto the other port with no signal..... am i missing something here?


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I've MSI 6G too.
> Can you give me temperature full load (Unigine Heaven), and what you mean with max voltage? because over 70°c the card drop the voltage to 1,205... Could you check it?
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also the voltage drops to 1.218mV from 1.243mV for me due to power limit (When it is at +87mV).
Click to expand...

Thank you for the answer. I think that two/three minutes are too short to make a comparable case test, I mean that I got 79°c after 10-15 mins of Heaven loop (max peak load).
The Vdrop to 1,205 is caused from a temperature limit (when you reach 70°c for >2 seconds), because if it had been a TDP limit, I would have bypassed thanks to Maxwell bios Tweaker TDP/Afterburner (we can play a lot with TDP).

I hope that I'm clear, I still learning english


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Would a water block make a good difference in performance? Obvs temps will be a lot better than my reference so boost could hold longer and higher and a modded bios can reduce power limit throttling. So for £80 is it worth it?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Would a water block make a good difference in performance? Obvs temps will be a lot better than my reference so boost could hold longer and higher and a modded bios can reduce power limit throttling. So for £80 is it worth it?


You just answered your own question. If longer sustained boost and lower temps are worth 80 quid to you, then yes. Otherwise, probably not.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Hmm, well in that case the next question is: is a 360mm (8cm thick) rad and a 240mm (45mm thick) enough to have the 980ti running low 50c's ?

edit- p sure it should be ok but why not ask


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thanks. I really wanted non-reference, but, MC doesn't have any. I 'll only have these for about 6 months anyways, so..


My local MC has open box TI's for $584 and $612, some of which may be my returns.


----------



## renji1337

Add me to the club! I have two MSI GTX 980 TI's/

HERES MY 3DMARK!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5361622


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard

Well after doing a bios flash and a bit of tinkering, got my boost stable to ~1493-1506. Forcing a voltage to 1.23 doesn't really make a difference in clocks. Got about 10mhz higher than 1.205. Pretty much same response to voltage as my 970: nothing. Seems to be a recurring theme with maxwell. Not much to complain about, as I got a pretty decent boost clock IMO. Gonna just flash a bios for the TDP so I don't get any throttling and call it good. Anyone else get similar results by increasing voltage?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Hmm, well in that case the next question is: is a 360mm (8cm thick) rad and a 240mm (45mm thick) enough to have the 980ti running low 50c's ?
> 
> edit- p sure it should be ok but why not ask


Mine runs low 50s with a single 90mm radiator, so I'd say yes.


----------



## ondoy

Gigabyte GeForce GV-N98TG1 Gaming 6GB GDDR5 PCiE Video Card Graphics Cards Gaming-6GD @ 689.97

it's down again... nice...


----------



## Dry Bonez

So should i return my g1 windforce card? i cant hook up 2 monitors to my card using dvi


----------



## ctrlaltdenied

Just got mine today, such an awesome card, it's sat here at 50 or so degrees idling though, the clock won't go down below 900 or so when not doing anything, but the fan is only operating at 25%! My old GTX690 operates at 1440p at around that temperature but the fans are at about 40%. Definite happy gamer right now.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> So should i return my g1 windforce card? i cant hook up 2 monitors to my card using dvi


Try this. Plug a monitor into the first DVI and boot up, see if that works.

Now shut down and boot up the same monitor on the other DVI and boot up, see if that works.

If one of those don't work you have a faulty card due to either a hardware issue or a bad bios on one of the two G1 bioses


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Thank you for the answer. I think that two/three minutes are too short to make a comparable case test, I mean that I got 79°c after 10-15 mins of Heaven loop (max peak load).
> The Vdrop to 1,205 is caused from a temperature limit (when you reach 70°c for >2 seconds), because if it had been a TDP limit, I would have bypassed thanks to Maxwell bios Tweaker TDP/Afterburner (we can play a lot with TDP).
> 
> I hope that I'm clear, I still learning english


I don't think the vdrop is temperature related. In some games, like wow, despite my temperature being 76 in still getting 1.243. In other games such as the Witcher 3 I'm at 72 with 1.130. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> I don't think the vdrop is temperature related. In some games, like wow, despite my temperature being 76 in still getting 1.243. In other games such as the Witcher 3 I'm at 72 with 1.130. It doesn't make any sense.


Sounds like a power limit. In MSI afterburner add the "Power limit" graph to your monitoring. That graph only has two values, 0 if you haven't hit the power limit and 1 if you have.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Sounds like a power limit. In MSI afterburner add the "Power limit" graph to your monitoring. That graph only has two values, 0 if you haven't hit the power limit and 1 if you have.


I've yet to hit power limit even at +87mv. The most I can stress it stable is about 104% in furmark.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Thank you for the answer. I think that two/three minutes are too short to make a comparable case test, I mean that I got 79°c after 10-15 mins of Heaven loop (max peak load).
> The Vdrop to 1,205 is caused from a temperature limit (when you reach 70°c for >2 seconds), because if it had been a TDP limit, I would have bypassed thanks to Maxwell bios Tweaker TDP/Afterburner (we can play a lot with TDP).
> 
> I hope that I'm clear, I still learning english
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the vdrop is temperature related. In some games, like wow, despite my temperature being 76 in still getting 1.243. In other games such as the Witcher 3 I'm at 72 with 1.130. It doesn't make any sense.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Sounds like a power limit. In MSI afterburner add the "Power limit" graph to your monitoring. That graph only has two values, 0 if you haven't hit the power limit and 1 if you have.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> I've yet to hit power limit even at +87mv. The most I can stress it stable is about 104% in furmark.


For me *it's 0*... than it's a temp limit for me (when I reach 70°c).
Look here:








I set +87mv but the card still at 1,205v.

*p.s. In reverse, If I set fan at 100% and the temp get 68-69°c, the voltage goes higher than before (1,187v vs 1,167v).*


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> I've yet to hit power limit even at +87mv. The most I can stress it stable is about 104% in furmark.


Add the power limit graph, The power % graph won't hit your limit if the card is downvolting prematurely in order to never hit that limit - in which case you will have a 1 on the power limit value. It may be a temp limit so monitor that in AB too.

If you really want to avoid these limits, just modify the bios or flash a bios someone else modified. That will solve these problems.


----------



## Nicholars

How much voltage can I add that is 100% safe on air?

Not 100% happy with my boost clocks which are only stable at 1366-1412 (depending on game, temps etc.)

Can i get my power limit over 106% other than flashing bios?


----------



## ctrlaltdenied

Just to add, this card is so damn efficient, if I put the fans up to 85% or so I still can't hear them, and whilst gaming it's rocking at about 56 degrees or so. At idle the fans aren't even on, what the hell, that's impressive!


----------



## Jean-Luc Picard

Ok... weirdest thing. I overclocked my 4790k from 4.4 to 4.6 and I saw a ~10-15 fps boost in GTA V. A MEASLY 200MHZ! Crazy... also gpu usage dropped significantly, down into the 70 to 80% range (vsync off) Don't know what cause the usage drop but it seems GTA is very cpu intensive. Gonna have to do more testing to see if my cpu is actually limiting my card. Still baffled as to how 200mhz could make such a crazy difference.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Add the power limit graph, The power % graph won't hit your limit if the card is downvolting prematurely in order to never hit that limit - in which case you will have a 1 on the power limit value. It may be a temp limit so monitor that in AB too.
> 
> If you really want to avoid these limits, just modify the bios or flash a bios someone else modified. That will solve these problems.


I know what you're talking about. I haven't had it go to 1 in the power limit graph.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctrlaltdenied*
> 
> Just to add, this card is so damn efficient, if I put the fans up to 85% or so I still can't hear them, and whilst gaming it's rocking at about 56 degrees or so. At idle the fans aren't even on, what the hell, that's impressive!


Which is the model/brand?


----------



## xfachx

Thanks all for the input. I think I will keep this EVGA and grab an EK block! Hopefully it does even better under water with a modified bios! Appreciate the nudge!


----------



## aoch88

Hi guys, I've tried motivman and MaxAir BIOS (from the first page) and one of the things I notice:

1. I can obviously overclock a bit higher but the GPU temp rises dramatically compared to stock BIOS
2. The FPS seems to fluctuate a lot more. In Witcher 3, it keeps dropping to 50-55FPS despite running at a higher OC. When I was with stock BIOS, even the OC was lower, the FPS remains a lot more stable and seldom drops below 57.

Anyone knows why this is happening? I have OSD turned on and the boost is working correctly (no drops) but the FPS keeps jumping quite drastically I'd say. Maybe you guys could pay attention on it while playing Witcher 3.


----------



## chartiet

Which 980 Ti cards have/will have a full copper EKWB block available? Tremendous thanks in advance. @derickwm @EK_tiborrr @andrejEKWB @akira749


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctrlaltdenied*
> 
> Just to add, this card is so damn efficient, if I put the fans up to 85% or so I still can't hear them, and whilst gaming it's rocking at about 56 degrees or so. At idle the fans aren't even on, what the hell, that's impressive!


It really is a marvel of innovation









I'm just glad I have a clear window on my Phantek case, with LED's I thought at first it was cheesy, but now I love it lol.
I also missed the old days where I would turn my computer on, never look at a single fps number or temp. number and just play a darn game , but do I really miss that? If I was driving a Honda Civic I could put 87 Octane gas in, drive it and never think of anything else. Yet when I wanted fast, my mustang having over 600HP required switches for fans, timing ****** dials, fuel pressure/boost gauges and so on. I loved it!








Now its just digital, lol. I have a boost gauge only its core boost, I have a fuel pressure only its voltage now, I even have fan switches lol.

My friend makes fun of me because I'm always talking about what my temp is , and what his (290) fps is at the same time in a certain game, its great to know I'm about 50FPS higher









I don't mind opening afterburner and selecting one of my saved overclocks, having the overlay in a game and watching how high my core gets to and of course enjoying the amount of FPS power this card puts out.


----------



## stephen427

Mine are at 100% @ 81C max. Usually around 87% 77C. I dont think its loud at all and my case is next to me. Im running the MSI 980ti 6gaming. The card runs stock voltage and 1438Mhz and 350+ mem.

I realise these are somewhat high temps im not sure why thought kind of forgot stock temps right now. Maybe its just a high overclock for my card even thought it isnt.


----------



## Zackotsu

stress testing my msi, stable at +100mhz only..doing the test for 20mins..started at +25 then increment..tried +125 and +150mhz..ain't stable and started bsoding after a couple of minutes


----------



## ctrlaltdenied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Which is the model/brand?


It's the MSI 980 Ti 6G factory OC card.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctrlaltdenied*
> 
> It's the MSI 980 Ti 6G factory OC card.


Could you make 15 minutes runs on Unigine Heaven and make a screen capture?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> Gigabyte GeForce GV-N98TG1 Gaming 6GB GDDR5 PCiE Video Card Graphics Cards Gaming-6GD @ 689.97
> 
> it's down again... nice...


Bought time. GB was gouging it's own customers. There had to be a mistake there. Or they were being shady. LoL


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> stress testing my msi, stable at +100mhz only..doing the test for 20mins..started at +25 then increment..tried +125 and +150mhz..ain't stable and started bsoding after a couple of minutes


Dude your GPU is at 91 degrees!! Thats waaaaay to hot.

What Fan Profile are you running?


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Which 980 Ti cards have/will have a full copper EKWB block available? Tremendous thanks in advance. @derickwm @EK_tiborrr @andrejEKWB @akira749


For all reference 980Ti, the Titan X block is the official block for it.

For the non-reference, so far the Asus 980 Ti Strix, the MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G and the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming are on our list and should become available in this order in the weeks/months to come.


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Dude your GPU is at 91 degrees!! Thats waaaaay to hot.
> 
> What Fan Profile are you running?


ahahaha..lol..running at 60%..will try adjusting later..


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akira749*
> 
> For all reference 980Ti, the Titan X block is the official block for it.
> 
> For the non-reference, so far the Asus 980 Ti Strix, the MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G and the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming are on our list and should become available in this order in the weeks/months to come.


Gotcha. Aside from the reference Titan X block, are any of the aftermarket blocks copper and not nickel? I'm interested in only copper. From past experience, only the reference blocks are offered in copper only.


----------



## ctrlaltdenied

I am unsure if I did this correctly, but I ran haven 4.0 for 15 mins under default settings at 1440p and then alt-tabbed out and immediately took the below screenshot:


----------



## leakydog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> Dude your GPU is at 91 degrees!! Thats waaaaay to hot.
> 
> What Fan Profile are you running?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zackotsu*
> 
> stress testing my msi, stable at +100mhz only..doing the test for 20mins..started at +25 then increment..tried +125 and +150mhz..ain't stable and started bsoding after a couple of minutes


mine is not stable even at +100mhz (1450 in total) so still good result besides that crazy temperature.

edit: I opened your picture and it looks like you card is downclocking really bad due to this temperature...


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctrlaltdenied*
> 
> I am unsure if I did this correctly, but I ran haven 4.0 for 15 mins under default settings at 1440p and then alt-tabbed out and immediately took the below screenshot:


that wont work, why are you alt-tabbing? just run not in full screen, and have gpu-z ontop of the the program.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Which 980 Ti cards have/will have a full copper EKWB block available? Tremendous thanks in advance. @derickwm @EK_tiborrr @andrejEKWB @akira749


Strix, Gaming, Gaming G1, and maybe Classy


----------



## ctrlaltdenied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> that wont work, why are you alt-tabbing? just run not in full screen, and have gpu-z ontop of the the program.


Ok, I will re-run it now.


----------



## zeppoli

Since we all have Batman, can someone tell me if your msi overlay works with the game?

I had it installed when I had my 290 and the overlay worked fine, now with the 980ti, nothing, nothing at all.

Also, its the only game that the overlay is not working with?
any thoughts?

finally, since I always see Witcher 3 being mentioned as benchmarks, is the game even good?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Since we all have Batman, can someone tell me if your msi overlay works with the game?
> 
> I had it installed when I had my 290 and the overlay worked fine, now with the 980ti, nothing, nothing at all.
> 
> Also, its the only game that the overlay is not working with?
> any thoughts?
> 
> *finally, since I always see Witcher 3 being mentioned as benchmarks, is the game even good?*


Better than the afore mentioned Batman!


----------



## akira749

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Gotcha. Aside from the reference Titan X block, are any of the aftermarket blocks copper and not nickel? I'm interested in only copper. From past experience, only the reference blocks are offered in copper only.


Only the reference blocks have the copper option.

The non-reference are only in nickel version.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Strix, Gaming, Gaming G1, and maybe Classy


Can you go in the order the cards were released, please?


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> Strix, Gaming, Gaming G1, and maybe Classy
> 
> 
> 
> Can you go in the order the cards were released, please?
Click to expand...

We go in the order that they are received


----------



## chartiet

@akira749 and @derickwm

I understand what cards will have blocks. I'm interested in which cards will have non-nickel copper blocks. I assume derick misunderstood and akira has confirmed only the reference cards have the copper only blocks. Let me know if I am misunderstanding.

BTW, you better do a block for the classy









Its all good. Thanks guys


----------



## ctrlaltdenied

Ok here's one with Heaven ran in Windowed mode.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> @akira749 and @derickwm
> 
> I understand what cards will have blocks. I'm interested in which cards will have non-nickel copper blocks. I assume derick misunderstood and akira has confirmed only the reference cards have the copper only blocks. Let me know if I am misunderstanding.
> 
> BTW, you better do a block for the classy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its all good. Thanks guys


That is correct. It's safe to assume that no non-reference cards will receive copper blocks.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That is correct. It's safe to assume that no non-reference cards will receive copper blocks.


That double-negative is killing me, lol (must be Friday)... custom-pcb cards will not have copper blocks from EK.


----------



## derickwm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> That is correct. It's safe to assume that no non-reference cards will receive copper blocks.
> 
> 
> 
> That double-negative is killing me, lol (must be Friday)... custom-pcb cards will not have copper blocks from EK.
Click to expand...











Only reference cards will have copper blocks. Non reference cards will have only nickel.


----------



## criznit

After weeks of going back and forth on what card to get, I finally bought a MSI 980 ti 6G card from B&H! It will be here Wednesday and I will post pics


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> After weeks of going back and forth on what card to get, I finally bought a MSI 980 ti 6G card from B&H! It will be here Wednesday and I will post pics


Fine choice. I kept a pretty close eye on the G1 too after brushing off the references for the high temps, but within days the user reviews of coil whine drove me onto the MSI G6. Hop on over to http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures to share your experience.


----------



## Bard

My 980 ti HoF arrived. Going to get this bad boy installed and tested.

http://i.imgur.com/ioClOK7.png?1

http://i.imgur.com/4fwzwOI.png?1

http://i.imgur.com/k9cRQOo.png?2

http://i.imgur.com/Lnmlo3R.png?2


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> My 980 ti HoF arrived. Going to get this bad boy installed and tested.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ioClOK7.png?1
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4fwzwOI.png?1
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/k9cRQOo.png?2
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Lnmlo3R.png?2




It's beautiful,









Is it just me or does the Metro Last Light (vanilla) benchmark run like trash on these cards. I'm only scoring 14 fps more than I did with SLI 780s on it.


----------



## EarlZ

I am torn between a Zotac Reference card or a Gigabyte G1 gaming, I love how the reference card looks like but I also love how cool G1 cards run and will have a higher chance of hitting 1500Mhz


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctrlaltdenied*
> 
> Ok here's one with Heaven ran in Windowed mode.


Thank you a lot! It is very useful compare it with my card temperature and to know a "normal" range of temps for this card model.
Yesterday my card was very hot, and I was thinking to change the card but I think that today I've solved the problem.


----------



## Bard

To be honest, I kind of wanted the side fans to be flat white like the 980. I wonder if they could be changed out. The all-black, clearish ones don't look as striking.


----------



## looniam

i'm going to re-post this for folks wanting to tweak their power limit (first link) or also their voltages (second link):
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Yeah, I guess what has me confused is why the TDP table doesn't match the power limit table. I read that it should match but I'm a novice and am probably wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the info on these two pages:
> 
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/tag/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker/
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> 
> Seems to be working for me, I'm getting 80% power use instead of 110% I had before the edit. I only changed power limit though, I didn't mess with voltage or boost.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dimebagg

Hi guys ive been overclocking the cards and have reached 1542 on the core and 8000 on the memory. With a pass on firestrike. How do i go about proving it without a shadow of a doubt for the community?


----------



## TorpidTapir

I'm trying to get a 980ti but I have a few questions I think people here could answer.

I'm looking for a model 700 or under. I'm not worried about noise or sound. Coil whine isn't an issue if it's the high-FPS kind, since I'm playing on a 60hz monitor with VSync almost all the time.

First I'd like to ask, what model in that price range tends to give the best OCs? I know different cards behave differently, but I'm wondering based on what you the owners have seen, what models tend to OC better. Ideally I'd get the G1 Gaming or Zotac AMP Extreme, since both are available from Newegg, which is where I'd prefer to order these, but if there's another card that performs better than those on average, I'd be more than willing to wait. I know the HOF won't be on there, but I don't have to go to Newegg.

Second, I wanted to get the 980ti HOF, but I was waiting on reviews, which never came afaik. Could some people who got it today let me know what they think? I want to know what kind of OCs people are getting, even if it doesn't ensure I'll be able to get them. I'm also interested to see what it looks like plugged in with the lighting. Looks aren't that important to me, but if a few different cards are at the same level of performance I'll probably just go by what looks better.


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorpidTapir*
> 
> "Could some people who got it today let me know what they think? I want to know what kind of OCs people are getting, even if it doesn't ensure I'll be able to get them. I'm also interested to see what it looks like plugged in with the lighting.".


+1


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorpidTapir*
> 
> I'm looking for a model 700 or under. I'm not worried about noise or sound. Coil whine isn't an issue if it's the high-FPS kind, since I'm playing on a 60hz monitor with VSync almost all the time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorpidTapir*
> 
> Second, I wanted to get the 980ti HOF, but I was waiting on reviews, which never came afaik.


Isn't the HOF like.... $900?

EDIT: I'm not sure where I think I saw that. Maybe just ignore me

EDIT2: Ahhh. That's the LN2 edition. Damn, it sure does look sexy in white.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> Hi guys ive been overclocking the cards and have reached 1542 on the core and 8000 on the memory. With a pass on firestrike. How do i go about proving it without a shadow of a doubt for the community?


Maybe go make a post in the Firestrike or Firestrike Extreme benchmarking threads? You should have a pretty good score with those clocks.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TorpidTapir*
> 
> I'm trying to get a 980ti but I have a few questions I think people here could answer.
> 
> I'm looking for a model 700 or under. I'm not worried about noise or sound. Coil whine isn't an issue if it's the high-FPS kind, since I'm playing on a 60hz monitor with VSync almost all the time.
> 
> First I'd like to ask, what model in that price range tends to give the best OCs? I know different cards behave differently, but I'm wondering based on what you the owners have seen, what models tend to OC better. Ideally I'd get the G1 Gaming or Zotac AMP Extreme, since both are available from Newegg, which is where I'd prefer to order these, but if there's another card that performs better than those on average, I'd be more than willing to wait. I know the HOF won't be on there, but I don't have to go to Newegg.
> 
> Second, I wanted to get the 980ti HOF, but I was waiting on reviews, which never came afaik. Could some people who got it today let me know what they think? I want to know what kind of OCs people are getting, even if it doesn't ensure I'll be able to get them. I'm also interested to see what it looks like plugged in with the lighting. Looks aren't that important to me, but if a few different cards are at the same level of performance I'll probably just go by what looks better.


Crapshoot right now. None of the 980 Ti under $700 (maybe even none of the cards period) have sufficient binning going on to change the luck of the draw.

I'd get the one with the best cooling for your case since it would limit your potential the least.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Fine choice. I kept a pretty close eye on the G1 too after brushing off the references for the high temps, but within days the user reviews of coil whine drove me onto the MSI G6. Hop on over to http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures to share your experience.


Will do!


----------



## i7monkey

Running Furmark it hit's 85C but the fan never goes past 60%. it's so quiet!

I have the card frame capped at 60FPS (I have a 60Hz monitor), so maybe that has something to do with it?


----------



## Colek1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Running Furmark it hit's 85C but the fan never goes past 60%. it's so quiet!
> 
> I have the card frame capped at 60FPS (I have a 60Hz monitor), so maybe that has something to do with it?


Just change fan settings in MSI Afterburner.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> GTA V reflection MSAA just smooths reflections on cars and buildings a bit. It actually has a pretty low fps hit so might as well just leave it on 2x or 4x. The biggest performance killer in the game is generally ultra grass (as it adds shadows to grass) and that really only when you go to the countryside. Personally I keep it all on because thanks to G-Sync I don't mind if the fps dips under 60 at times.


Reflection MSAA induced a 5 FPS hit on my end with zero noticeable visual improvement, see following comment.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Are you stating you have every setting to highest/ultra, no higher yet the only thing you have is msaa off AND averaging 110FPS, or as you say 110-120fps, in GTA V at 1440P on a single 980 ti gpu? If this is what your'e saying, not to be rude but you're mistaken, you realize titan x in SLI could not even pull that off


Here's Radeon R295x2 (essentiall 290x X-Fire) which is actually slightly slower than 780 Ti SLI averaging 104 FPS:

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_g1_gaming_soc_review,13.html

With the clocks at 1254Mhz core / 1900Mhz memory being a 20% OC and the Firestrike scores (23.5-24k vs. 20k GPU Firestrike) vs. reference clocks being 20% higher, is it any stretch of the imagination that 780 Ti SLI overclocked to this degree would be averaging 120FPS? In fact I will follow this up with some pics in game to prove it. I'm running all of the basic settings maxed out, FXAA on, MSAA off, and Reflection MSAA off (this yields 5 FPS believe it or not). All of the sliders are maxed out, and I left the Advanced Settings alone as those seemed to harm my FPS without much benefit.

If youre not seeing AT LEAST 90 FPS avg with a single 980 Ti then youre doing something wrong and didn't pay very much attention to Nvidia's GTA 5 optimization guide:

Here's a few pointers, Refletion MSAA does virtually nothing yet induces a 5FPS hit on my system (comparable to single 980 Ti):

http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/comparisons/grand-theft-auto-v/grand-theft-auto-v-reflection-msaa-interactive-comparison-1-8x-vs-off.html

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide#grand-theft-auto-v-reflection-msaa

I've gone back and forth between FXAA, MSAAx2, MSAAx4 etc. and could not discern a difference yet the latter AA drops my frame-rate from say 110-120FPS down to 80-90.

The advanced settings, including Extended Draw Distance etc, are far too taxing with 780 Ti SLI or a single 980 Ti, I only recommend turning these on and maxed out if youre rocking 980 Ti SLI at 2.5k resolution and below.

Full guide:

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Seems you got a cherry card young man! You're tearing up my scores.
> 
> Played around a bit last night with the new driver ....
> 
> My opinion ....
> 
> GARBAGE!!!!
> 
> Consistent crashes in Chrome and while surfing. Benchmark scores stayed the same or dropped.


Don't worry a hotfix is coming! Seriously though, my 980 Ti arrives Monday, what is a good driver to avoid the Chrome related TDR's. I think I may already have tried this, but how does one turn off hardware accel in Chrome?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Add me to the club! I have two MSI GTX 980 TI's/
> 
> HERES MY 3DMARK!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5361622


Very nice! What peak frequency we're they actually hitting on this run?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc Picard*
> 
> Well after doing a bios flash and a bit of tinkering, got my boost stable to ~1493-1506. Forcing a voltage to 1.23 doesn't really make a difference in clocks. Got about 10mhz higher than 1.205. Pretty much same response to voltage as my 970: nothing. Seems to be a recurring theme with maxwell. Not much to complain about, as I got a pretty decent boost clock IMO. Gonna just flash a bios for the TDP so I don't get any throttling and call it good. Anyone else get similar results by increasing voltage?


So everything is ok now? Yeah this is one of the reasons I went with this same card over the Classified variant, aside from the fact that you can't even get one currently. As others have pointed out, the fact that Classified might have unlocked voltage is rendered somewhat irrelevant by Maxwell's refusal to OC higher with additional voltage unless youre under water, and even then this is up for debate. So all of that 14+3 phase power, dual BIOS, etc. etc. means absolutely squat in the end if the actual GPU core, which is identical to every other cards GPU core (not even binned, many Classified early adopters reporting ASIC scores in the sub 60% range) is unresponsive to the increased voltage and wattage that this PCB supports. That and it will probably chug down 325W with the default vbios just like 780 Ti Classified did (vs. 275W of reference PCB 780 Ti) considering it has, for all intents and purposes, the exact same PCB. This might be the reason EVGA priced the Classified competitively with the other non-reference variant's this time around, previously 780 Ti Classified was like $100 more than SC ACX, now they are virtually the same price. They probably have done extensive testing and concluded once the reviews were out and Maxwell's issue with voltage became common knowledge the card would not be of the same value as the previous architecture where upping the voltage, backed by upping the wattage on a PCB capable of delivery and sustaining it meant core clocks in the 1300-1400 range, well above the 1200 range refrence PCB 780 Ti was capable of. Now, so far we have one 980 Ti Classified that could only do 1450MHz or so and another that is doing 1550MHz. Not very impressive considering EVGA's Hybrid is pushing that and Gigabyte's G1 Gaming, with an admittedly less robust PCB design is capable of this. Hell we have one member here a few pages ago hitting 1529MHz with their SC ACX!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctrlaltdenied*
> 
> Just got mine today, such an awesome card, it's sat here at 50 or so degrees idling though, the clock won't go down below 900 or so when not doing anything, but the fan is only operating at 25%! My old GTX690 operates at 1440p at around that temperature but the fans are at about 40%. Definite happy gamer right now.


To get the card to down-clock with a 144Hz display you need to open NVCP, select "Change Resolution" and then set "Refresh Rate" to 120Hz. I have this same problem on my display (ROG Swift).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ctrlaltdenied*
> 
> Just to add, this card is so damn efficient, if I put the fans up to 85% or so I still can't hear them, and whilst gaming it's rocking at about 56 degrees or so. At idle the fans aren't even on, what the hell, that's impressive!


Tell me about it, it's 2x as efficient and nearly 2x as powerful as 780 Ti (90% as fast as 780 Ti SLI) and this is absolutely no exaggeration.

780 Ti TDP: 275W
980 Ti TDP: 265W

Overclocked 780 Ti GPU Score: 13.5k (personal, 1254 core / 1900 memory)

Overclocked 980 Ti Firestrike GPU Score avg: 20-22k

Overclocked 780 Ti SLI GPU Score: 23.5k (personal, 1254 core /1900 memory)
Overclocked 980 TI SLI GPU Score avg. 38-42k

Best thing about this card is that you can have 2x 780 Ti SLI power if you need it but with half the power consumption and heat output (during the middle of summer) all on one card, which is nice for those hold-out games with no or poor SLI support (scaling, stutter etc.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc Picard*
> 
> Ok... weirdest thing. I overclocked my 4790k from 4.4 to 4.6 and I saw a ~10-15 fps boost in GTA V. A MEASLY 200MHZ! Crazy... also gpu usage dropped significantly, down into the 70 to 80% range (vsync off) Don't know what cause the usage drop but it seems GTA is very cpu intensive. Gonna have to do more testing to see if my cpu is actually limiting my card. Still baffled as to how 200mhz could make such a crazy difference.


Yes, GTA 5 is CPU intensive, it's actually very well optimized though. It's the first game to get my 4930k @ 4.5GHz up to 70% utilization (avg. 50%). I usually see no more than 40-50% utilization max with averages of 25-35%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Since we all have Batman, can someone tell me if your msi overlay works with the game?
> 
> I had it installed when I had my 290 and the overlay worked fine, now with the 980ti, nothing, nothing at all.
> 
> Also, its the only game that the overlay is not working with?
> any thoughts?
> 
> finally, since I always see Witcher 3 being mentioned as benchmarks, is the game even good?


Game is still broken. How do I go about obtaining my copy of Batman: AK from Steam before July 31st (promotion's deadline) considering the game has been pulled from Steam?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derickwm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only reference cards will have copper blocks. Non reference cards will have only nickel.


Nickel coated copper correct which is actually superior? (same thermal conductivity but the Nickel wards off corrosion, I believe this is the whole point.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> After weeks of going back and forth on what card to get, I finally bought a MSI 980 ti 6G card from B&H! It will be here Wednesday and I will post pics


Good choice! It's what I went with as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Fine choice. I kept a pretty close eye on the G1 too after brushing off the references for the high temps, but within days the user reviews of coil whine drove me onto the MSI G6. Hop on over to http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures to share your experience.


Yeah same here, aside from the fact that the MSI G6 seems to be the best card to get if youre going the Kraken G10 AIO route. I will hit up that thread, thanks for the link, I hope I can find the 120% PT vbios that the 6G given to reviewers had there.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bard*
> 
> My 980 ti HoF arrived. Going to get this bad boy installed and tested.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ioClOK7.png?1
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/4fwzwOI.png?1
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/k9cRQOo.png?2
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Lnmlo3R.png?2


Very nice, I wanted this card, love the white PCB. LN2 or the base model? Let us know your impressions and performance!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am torn between a Zotac Reference card or a Gigabyte G1 gaming, I love how the reference card looks like but I also love how cool G1 cards run and will have a higher chance of hitting 1500Mhz


Gigabyte G1.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> Hi guys ive been overclocking the cards and have reached 1542 on the core and 8000 on the memory. With a pass on firestrike. How do i go about proving it without a shadow of a doubt for the community?


Just keep Firestrike in infinite loop for 15-30 minutes, preferably Firestrike Extreme as it induces greater memory stress (higher resolution equals greater VRAM usage) as recommended here:

Do the same with both Unigine Heaven and Valley. Keep an eye on temps.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Colek1*
> 
> Just change fan settings in MSI Afterburner.


I actually love it like this. Card hovers around 85C and it's super quiet! Love it!

I don't get how some people run their cards at 80/90/100%.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I actually love it like this. Card hovers around 85C and it's super quiet! Love it!
> 
> I don't get how some people run their cards at 80/90/100%.


People run the fans higher because temps of 85C are when the card will begin to throttle the clocks, and hence your frame-rate. Most of us are using headphones and don't mind the additional noise but DO mind when our clocks go from say 1400 down to 1100 (like the last poster asking why the lame performance yet their OSD showed 91C on the GPU).

Heat also reduces the life-expectancy of any component, this is particularly true for CPU's and GPU's. Sure, you might replace the GPU well under it's life expectancy anyway but what if you don't? Some people are still rocking GTX 580 like one guy a few pages ago who only now upgraded, after like 4-5 years, from GTX 580 to GTX 980 Ti.

If you plan on staying at 2560x1440, you might actually be ok with 980 Ti for the next 5 years, unless games get that much more demanding (not likely, Crysis 2, from 2011, is still as demanding as any game today). If you intend to upgrade to 4k or VR, then go ahead, keep your average core temps at 85-90C because a single 980 Ti is absolutely not going to push that; youre going to need 2x 980 Ti SLI (with all of the pitfalls of SLI, been there done that and have the T-Shirt, see signature) OR Pascal 1080 Ti.

Cooler core = higher OC ceiling, increased longevity, zero throttling.


----------



## Zackotsu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leakydog*
> 
> mine is not stable even at +100mhz (1450 in total) so still good result besides that crazy temperature.
> 
> edit: I opened your picture and it looks like you card is downclocking really bad due to this temperature...


ahahaha..lol..forgot to adjust the fan to 100%..currently running them 60% during the test..my bad..will try another set of test later with 100% fan speed..using MSI ref by the way..


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> I actually love it like this. Card hovers around 85C and it's super quiet! Love it!
> 
> I don't get how some people run their cards at 80/90/100%.


And here I was when on the air cooler with fan set to go to 100% once over 50C since that was the first throttle step for temp.
Have noise cancling headphones so didnt even notice the fan. Hell on the stock fan profile the coil whine was more audible.

When on the stock fan profile.
Going over 50C made it drop 10mhz from core, 55C another 10mhz, 60C dropped voltage and another 10mhz. 65C dropped another 20mhz and voltage again. 70C another 20mhz and never let it ever go beyond there since had dropped a lot of performance so closed heaven and made that custom fan profile.
Adding voltage just made it happen even worse and youd reach a point where adding more voltage loses performance more then having a lower clock with no voltage added.
With that custom fan profile that point was on 1.23V since it was creaping up to 65C under stress test and 60C in games.
But it got it to run 1470mhz for few mins then settling down onto 1450mhz.
Now on water im running 1495mhz no dropping of boost since hasnt gone over 40C yet. Still playing with how much further I can push it but its slow going when needs to pass few hours on BF4 before I consider it a stable overclock.


----------



## vulcan78

Well I just added Batman: AK to my Steam Library, before I proceed with downloading it, I'd like to get some feedback on it's current state.

Is it playable and worth downloading at this point in time?


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Well I just added Batman: AK to my Steam Library, before I proceed with downloading it, I'd like to get some feedback on it's current state.
> 
> Is it playable and worth downloading at this point in time?


I downloaded mine and it is locked still. Just says it is preloaded.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> And here I was when on the air cooler with fan set to go to 100% once over 50C since that was the first throttle step for temp.
> Have noise cancling headphones so didnt even notice the fan. Hell on the stock fan profile the coil whine was more audible.
> 
> When on the stock fan profile.
> Going over 50C made it drop 10mhz from core, 55C another 10mhz, 60C dropped voltage and another 10mhz. 65C dropped another 20mhz and voltage again. 70C another 20mhz and never let it ever go beyond there since had dropped a lot of performance so closed heaven and made that custom fan profile.
> Adding voltage just made it happen even worse and youd reach a point where adding more voltage loses performance more then having a lower clock with no voltage added.
> With that custom fan profile that point was on 1.23V since it was creaping up to 65C under stress test and 60C in games.
> But it got it to run 1470mhz for few mins then settling down onto 1450mhz.
> Now on water im running 1495mhz no dropping of boost since hasnt gone over 40C yet. Still playing with how much further I can push it but its slow going when needs to pass few hours on BF4 before I consider it a stable overclock.


Yep, 50C is the magic number and why EVGA's Hybrid is running nearly 100MHz (80Mhz actual) over reference (both identical PCB). In fact, roughly doing the math above, I would say that's about 100MHz or so (at 85C I bet it would drop another 20Mhz vs. 70C.

We might be getting somewhere in terms of translating core temperature to overclockabity as what youre relaying is EXACTLY the result attained below:

50C = 1514MHz peak stable.
85C = 1440MHz peak stable.

Difference of ~80MHz.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/hwreviews/1983-evga-gtx-980-ti-hybrid-review-and-benchmarks/Page-2

I'm hoping for 1525-1550MHz with the MSI 6G (non-reference PCB, 2x8-Pin Power) mated to a Kraken G10, IC Diamond, copper heatsinks galore, and two fans on the H55 push-pull (I anticipate core temps of 45-50C with the 120% PT vbios)....I will find out Monday if it's got that in it. As I stated earlier, best thing about 50C core temps is that even if you get a dud with an ASIC score of 60% you can still, in all likelihood, attain 1500MHz...


----------



## funfordcobra

It lacks alot but it's not that bad. Just Google the optimizations and fps cap. Turn off all the blur in .ini files.


----------



## Dimebagg

This is my results on firestrike ultra.

Score of 8799

sli 980ti's at 1540/8000


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> I downloaded mine and it is locked still. Just says it is preloaded.


Thanks and that sucks. So how long exactly do we have to wait?


----------



## i7monkey

My asic is at 77% and at temps of 85C I get around ~1430-1440 for the core. Is that good? What would I get if my temps were in the 50's?


----------



## bmgjet

My ASIC is 63%


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> This is my results on firestrike ultra.
> 
> Score of 8799
> 
> sli 980ti's at 1540/8000


That's a killer CPU score, I had no idea a 5930k was that much faster, clock for clock, than 4930k at the same frequency (16.7k CPU, bench in signature).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> My asic is at 77% and at temps of 85C I get around ~1430-1440 for the core. Is that good? What would I get if my temps were in the 50's?


Ok guys, I think we may be on to something here, I'm beginning to see order here out of the randomness. i7Monkey, your results are nearly identical to both the EVGA Hybrid review article I referenced above, and "bmgjet's" personal experience.

And these results may remove the ASIC quality variable from the picture, assuming article and member above aren't also at 77%.

It seems that starting at 50C, every 10C increase in temperature correlates with a 20MHz drop in peak stable frequency. You, the EVGA Hybrid article, and bmgjet are all seeing a max stable frequency of 1440MHz at 85C.

I find that far far too much of a coincidence to disregard.

Lets see what others report.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> My ASIC is 63%


Right, and many state vehemently that ASIC quality means exactly beans in terms of overclockability. If youve read my post above I think we may be on to something very standardized and reliable in terms of the relationship between core temperature and peak stable frequency.


----------



## Dimebagg

I would like to state that making 1540 on the core was doable after i dropped my core temps at load to under 35 degrees celcius on each card. (reference 980ti)


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I've gone back and forth between FXAA, MSAAx2, MSAAx4 etc. and could not discern a difference yet the latter AA drops my frame-rate from say 110-120FPS down to 80-90.


You're kidding right?

Were you standing still the entire time too and looking at a huge building?

Move about and you'll notice the difference, especially on thinner or smaller objects littered everywhere in the city.


----------



## bmgjet

Iv had this EVGA SC for 3 weekends now.
Here is what iv found with it.

Core temp = powerlimit and boost
Powerlimit = performance.

Such as you can run a higher clock speed but if its hitting power limit its going to perform worse then a lower clock that doesnt hit that power limit.
If you want any half decent power limit your going to need to flash a bios with a raised limit. Im running a limit of 124%. Can actually lower that now that it runs cooler it uses less power for the same clocks on the same benchmark. Unless it included the fan and LED in its power limit calculation since they are no longer running.
On air I was hitting the 124% quite often in benchmarks. Now it doesnt see much over 115%.

Im still trying to figure out what a safe daily voltage is to run. Software is reading 0.005 higher then using multimeter off pcb.
Have it set on 1.25V in bios which reads 1.255v in gpuz and 1.248-1.25v on multimeter.
That water bios has 1.28V which im tempted to try but dont want destroy a $1K card for likely only another 20-30mhz overclock.
Im more worried about the VRMs then the core since they dont have any onboard temp sensor so im limited to taking readings from the back of the PCB which is getting upto 48C so likely they are hotter then that.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Thanks and that sucks. So how long exactly do we have to wait?


No official word on that. Could be months if they fix it right. Based on what I saw the port was a mess.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> I would like to state that making 1540 on the core was doable after i dropped my core temps at load to under 35 degrees celcius on each card. (reference 980ti)


Nice and perfectly in line with the above. EVGA Hybrid, with the same PCB is hitting 1514MHz at 50C, youre 15C cooler, which if the 10C =20MHz is fairly accurate, would put you right at +30MHz above that or, 1545MHz give or take.

So this math may hold for reference PCB's. As we have non-reference owners here, say JDStock76, who is seeing 1550MHz stable (with additional voltage though) at 60 or 65C. MSI 6G owners are also reporting max stable clocks near 1500MHz (1475MHz-1500MHz) but with core temperatures of 70-75C!

So core temp isn't the whole picture, but the math above seems hold fairly well with a card with a reference PCB.


----------



## tekathan

My new Personal Record 

26674!


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Any Strix owners in here yet?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You're kidding right?
> 
> Were you standing still the entire time too and looking at a huge building?
> 
> Move about and you'll notice the difference, especially on thinner or smaller objects littered everywhere in the city.


Dude. Only the uninformed use MSAA. If you think the subtle reduction of "shimmering" and "jaggies" (if at all, I honestly see no difference) is worth a 30% hit in performance (100 fps to 70 fps avg.) then hey, that's your opinion and your world.

Even Tiny Tim Logan over at overclock3d.net advises against MSAA, it's just a massive waste of resources.

Here's what he's seeing with GTA 5, also Maxed Out, with MSAA off and FXAA on:






Boy is that Strix a dud or what?

Default Strix pulling down 95FPS at 2560x1440 whereas MSI Gaming 6G, at the top of the charts, is pulling down 125FPS?

And that SLI scaling, I'm sorry, but that's garbage (145 FPS with SLI vs. 100 FPS single).

I must point out that the scaling here isn't a Strix issue, it's a recent game issue. The Witcher 3 also shows only 50% scaling at 2560x1440, going from 48 FPS to 73 FPS.

I stand behind what I said earlier, SLI is totally not worth it anymore unless you have a 4K monitor and are willing to spend another $700 (or $1k if you need a new PSU) for that second card as even though the 50% scaling sucks, youre going to need it at that resolution. Get ready to game in your underwear if you don't have AC in your room...

Talk about diminishing returns on investment.

Edit:

Also, going by your original comment? What resolution are you using? Because maybe I cannot discern a difference because I'm at 2.5k and between here and 4k AA is next-to-pointless. MSAA is really noticeable at 1080p, but 2.5k and especially 4k, less noticeably so.

Double Edit:

Having scrutined overclock3d.net's Strix review I have to redact my statement about it's performance. Apparently it's having some weird issues with GTA 5 that are driver related or something else.


----------



## Synik

Are you guys modifying the stock bios the card came with or are you flashing a generic bios from the front page? Any guidance on modifying the bios if that is what you guys are doing?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Dude. Only the uninformed use MSAA. If you think the subtle reduction of "shimmering" and "jaggies" (if at all, I honestly see no difference) is worth a 30% hit in performance (100 fps to 70 fps avg.) then hey, that's your opinion and your world.
> 
> Even Tiny Tim Logan over at overclock3d.net advises against MSAA, it's just a massive waste of resources.


MSAA is far superior to FXAA and always will be.
Without MSAA GTA V on PC looks like a PS3 game.

Theres also MFAA on the nvidia side.

Im playing at 1080p with 4x MSAA everything maxed except advanced sliders and "hi res shadows" and I get 90+ mostly in MP. In the desert with tons of grass can dip to ~80.

Worst drop ive had so far is @ beach when someone shoots with a minigun, down to 60fps.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synik*
> 
> Are you guys modifying the stock bios the card came with or are you flashing a generic bios from the front page? Any guidance on modifying the bios if that is what you guys are doing?


Im modding the orignal bios from my card since thats what I had to do with my old cards so its just habbit.
Since there isnt really a complete explination around that iv found yet here is my take on it and what iv been adjusting on it.


This table will be based on your ASIC quality. If its a low number you will have a lower boost limit.
Mines orignal limit was 1450mhz and wouldnt boost over that even when increasing overclock in percision.
Increasing it to 1506.5 has allowed it to get to 1495 which is furtherst iv confirmed as stable yet (with 225+ core clock) so will be increasing further if 1506mhz (230 or 235+ core clock) proves to be stable when I test it tonight.


This is the power limit table. The 6th set of options is the powerlimit. Iv been keeping the default and min values as my stock ones so it downclocks and runs at factory speeds at idle and low 3d state.
While allowing me more adjustment in software.
You cant just increase the power limit since it will then get power limited by how much the power inputs are allowed.
So if you increase the powerlimit by another 50000mw your going to have to increase where the power can get drawn though.
PCIE mobo is from the motherboards power so you dont want to push thats max over the factory spec.
PCIE 6 and 8pin you have fair amount of tollerance to how much you can pull though them so I tried to keep them balanced in there increased amounts. So in the case of adding 50000mw more to power limit youd increase 6pin 25000mw and 8pin 25000mw.



Top box is the max you allow in the software and boost I havnt raised that from factory since dont want to go over 1.25v until I know how safe it is. So raising power in percision does nothing anymore since im already on that amount.

Second box is boosts voltage range. left hand slider is min allowed voltage while in boost so you raise that and it will not downvolt below it while under boost. Right hand box is max voltage allowed, I just left it in stock 1600mv since it wont go over the top sliders amount anyway.
Rest are the different power states voltage leave them alone to let card still downclock and down volt.

If you scoll down to the bottom where there is CLK67 and onwards they are your boost voltages if they are higher values then what you set in the second slider. (since iv set 1250) they wont make any difference. So CLK69 is the highest state it would change to because the voltage max.

Temp also effects this you need to keep the core under 50C and it will go upto the one that is your max allowed voltage in the first setting which is 1.25V (1250mv)
If I had allowed a max voltage of 1.28v then it would go all the way to CLK74 provided its keept under 50C which would be hard on reference cooler and at that voltage. A hybrdy cooled one might make it tho if voltage limit isnt hit first.

On my card CLK 65 was where it was at when at 70C

The very bottom box with no number is the BIOS voltage the card runs at when booting up if I understand it correctly so dont touch it.


----------



## ondoy

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX SC+ ACX 2.0+ Graphics Card with Backplate 06G-P4-4995-KR @ 669

now down to 669 , worth getting ?
can't decide which 980Ti to get..


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Well I just added Batman: AK to my Steam Library, before I proceed with downloading it, I'd like to get some feedback on it's current state.
> 
> Is it playable and worth downloading at this point in time?


Its extremely playable, if I never knew there were problems with the game to begin with, I would have never known there were any issues.

That said, the FPS is locked at 30fps, but a simply ini file edit and it will go to 120fps.

On my 290, it played flawlessly with zero issues.

I actually have issues with the 980ti now, but only if I alt-tab out and back into the game a few times, besides that IMO and besides a minor stutter here or there.. .it's fine.

But IMO the older batmans were much better. The bat mobile makes the entire game feel ultra arcade, almost like atari style, lol
it's just... silly.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nice and perfectly in line with the above. EVGA Hybrid, with the same PCB is hitting 1514MHz at 50C, youre 15C cooler, which if the 10C =20MHz is fairly accurate, would put you right at +30MHz above that or, 1545MHz give or take.
> 
> So this math may hold for reference PCB's. As we have non-reference owners here, say JDStock76, who is seeing 1550MHz stable (with additional voltage though) at 60 or 65C. MSI 6G owners are also reporting max stable clocks near 1500MHz (1475MHz-1500MHz) but with core temperatures of 70-75C!
> 
> So core temp isn't the whole picture, but the math above seems hold fairly well with a card with a reference PCB.


G1's are pretty consistently hitting 1500+ at stock voltage. Our temps are a bit lower than most of the other custom PCB's, around 70. Mine are 76-78ish but ambient is 38 lol


----------



## bastian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> G1's are pretty consistently hitting 1500+ at stock voltage. Our temps are a bit lower than most of the other custom PCB's, around 70. Mine are 76-78ish but ambient is 38 lol


G1's however are more prone to coil whine. Pick your poison.

I have yet to hear one person say their MSI 6G has whine. Mine doesn't, but my first G1 did. Loudest I've ever heard.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bastian*
> 
> G1's however are more prone to coil whine. Pick your poison.
> 
> I have yet to hear one person say their MSI 6G has whine. Mine doesn't, but my first G1 did. Loudest I've ever heard.


I'm not saying anything about the G1 being the better card. I'm not 100% happy with it tbh. Very noisy fans and yes mine has pretty bad coil whine. Just thought that info was relevant to the discussion I quoted on whether temps correlate with Max clock speeds


----------



## EarlZ

Those fins found at the front of the card, what are the cooling ?


----------



## EarlZ

-double post-


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Strix reviews are looking really positive









OC3D:






Not sure if i should go for the 6G,G1 or the Strix.. I'm leaning towards the Strix atm.

Does anyone know if there will be any Lightnings or a Matrix coming anytime soon?


----------



## ondoy

matrix is coming no date though...


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Those fins found at the front of the card, what are the cooling ?


They are cooling the mid-plate which is cooling everything it touches. Basically the everything but the GPU.
I think on this card the VRM is right under those fins so it is probably the main purpose.


----------



## GreenJavelin

In.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Dude. Only the uninformed use MSAA. If you think the subtle reduction of "shimmering" and "jaggies" (if at all, I honestly see no difference) is worth a 30% hit in performance (100 fps to 70 fps avg.) then hey, that's your opinion and your world.


If you find reduction in jaggies (which makes a massive improvement to image quality) worth the drop, then its worth it.... if you don't then its not... Nothing to do with being "uninformed".. More like people who use FXAA are "uninformed" because it makes the image look like blurry crap. Sorry but what a dumb statement that was.


----------



## bmgjet

Here is the voltage scaling up to 1.268v on my card 63% asic and temps under 40C on water.

1.18v = 1450mhz
1.230 = 1470mhz
1.250 = 1495mhz
1.268 = 1500mhz

May try 1.28v but dont think the gains will be worth it.


----------



## SuLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Yes, me. And im concidering to buy one for AiO watercooling, so could you tell me if it has same midplate and vram thingy stuff like the msi gaming so the kraken g10 would fit?


Hi,

sry took a bit longer to answer. Had some issues with my PC.
As far i can see there is no extra midplate.

Palit_SJ_GM200.doc 203k .doc file


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> I would like to state that making 1540 on the core was doable after i dropped my core temps at load to under 35 degrees celcius on each card. (reference 980ti)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> G1's are pretty consistently hitting 1500+ at stock voltage. Our temps are a bit lower than most of the other custom PCB's, around 70. Mine are 76-78ish but ambient is 38 lol


You might be on to something. My two EVGA's couldn't hit 1500+ but their temps were much higher. 70-80's. My G1 stays in the 50s so I'm hitting the higher clocks. Hmmmm

I'm still shocked that people find the G1 noisier. I never hear spin up unless I'm benchmarking and using an aggressive fan profile.


----------



## Dimebagg

removed


----------



## DrGonz

Got my first EVGA reference 980 Ti SC in and have a 2nd on the way. I was going to start doing some 4k surround benchmarks to see how it runs before and after the 2nd card. I have 2x 28" 4k monitors on DP and a 50" TV on HDMI 2.0, all running 60 Hz. Problem is, when I try to enable surround the max res when I add the 50" is 5760x1080. According to the NVidia guide this should work at 4k. What am I missing here? If I can get decent frame rates at reasonable quality I'll likely invest in a 3rd 28" (and possibly a 3rd 980 Ti), but I'd like to see it in action first... albeit lopsided with the 50". Heheh

Thanks in advance,
Gonz


----------



## lapino

I'm giving up on the MSI GTX980Ti 6G. Installed 5 (!) 140mm fans in my case to improve airflow. 2 intakes at front, 2 outtakes at top, 1 outtake at back, cpu cooled to 50°C with a Mugen 2 and the MSI while playing FC4 get to 80°C after 10mins with fan going over 75% (loud!). SO disappointed


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I'm giving up on the MSI GTX980Ti 6G. Installed 5 (!) 140mm fans in my case to improve airflow. 2 intakes at front, 2 outtakes at top, 1 outtake at back, cpu cooled to 50°C with a Mugen 2 and the MSI while playing FC4 get to 80°C after 10mins with fan going over 75% (loud!). SO disappointed


have you taken off the heatsink and reapplied thermal compound?


----------



## lapino

No I'm a bit woried doing so since then I need to remove the little sticker that says "warranty void if removed" and I'm pretty sure my shop won't take it back if that sticker is gone .


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Will the evga back plate (http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-BP-4995-B9) fit on the EK-FC Titan x water block? The Ek backplates all have titan x written on them and I have 980Ti.

Also- opinions on the design s or the thermaltake f51? (i know TT copied btw)


----------



## skkane

My best score so far.


----------



## lapino

Anyone got a first hand report of the Asus STRIX and how it performs noise wise?


----------



## patriotsfan82

Since I haven't found a fellow 980 Ti AMP Extreme owner, I'll throw out where I stand currently.

Still no luck with the Power Slider having any effect, so I began to entertain the thought of modifying my VBIOS. Looked at one of the tutorials and dumped my VBIOS and opened them in the Tweaker and... hmm.. that's odd...

So I've seen example of people setting their modified VBIOS to say 425W to avoid issues as this card shouldn't really ever reach that point without a severe clock and voltage increase. Yet... the Zotac seems to come with a higher limit of 435W out of the box!

From the tool:



The TDP seems to be set to 390W with a 435W maximum specified (at 112%, although I can only choose up to 111%, not sure what this means).

I can't see what modifying these BIOS will get me. I highly doubt I'm hitting 390W or 435W at the points where I am throttling (1430, 7.8GHz, and 1.165V is where it power throttles to). This would seem to indicate that this card has junk VBIOS and an internal power management system that completely ignores the VBIOS. Looking for another owner of this card to analyze their behavior. This is my second 980 Ti AMP Extreme and both have had this issue.


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Looks like youre going to be waiting for a while, all the console kiddies who can't turn 10 screws and install their own AIO are lined up around the block. Meanwhile the potential to do a Classified Hybrid for the same price is completely lost on them.
> 
> Classy owners are seeing 1555MHz with the air cooler, considering ACX is hitting around 1440-1475MHz or so what do you think a Classified will do with GPU Core temps of 50C? We'll find out soon enough, apparently I may be the first to do a Classified Hybrid as everyone else is waiting for EVGA's "Reference" Hybrid, for the same price, instead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, 980 Ti Classified and 780 Ti Classified identical PCB and TDP....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jean-Luc Picard*
> 
> Any help or information on my card would be wonderful. I touch voltage without touching clock, I crash. When touching clock even 1mhz without voltage, I crash. I touch clock and voltage below 100mhz I crash. Tried a bios flash, crash crash crash CRASH. Weirdest and most frustrating overclocking experience I've had.


I would RMA the card.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Anyone got a first hand report of the Asus STRIX and how it performs noise wise?


My STRIX is on it's way so next Wednesday I will be able to provide some first impressions of it.


----------



## lapino

thx. msi is going back next tuesday, cannot live with the high temps and noise.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Just ordered the EK FC Titan X acetal +nickel full cover block with EK titan x backplate for my 980Ti







Ordered straight from EKWB webstore, £112 all in, not bad ey


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> thx. msi is going back next tuesday, cannot live with the high temps and noise.


High Temps and Noise? Mine @ 75% is not audible unless I put head at Case, this is in a Define R3 tho.
Temps never go past 75c @ 1429/8004


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> No I'm a bit woried doing so since then I need to remove the little sticker that says "warranty void if removed" and I'm pretty sure my shop won't take it back if that sticker is gone .


So you didnt remove the sticker and you complain about temp/noise?

Or what sticker? Mine had only one sticker covering the rear fan.


----------



## lapino

I al talking about the stickers on the back on one of the screws holding the block to the gpu. I am going to see if I can try a difference card at the shop. My msi at 70 percent is easily heard from more than 2m away.


----------



## Sprkd1

So, which is best? EVGA Classified, GIGABYTE G1, ASUS STRIX, or MSI 6G?


----------



## lapino

Might be a long shot, but has anyone been able to get their GTX980Ti (be it MSI, Asus or other brand) sound noise-wise about the same as the Asus GTX980 Strix or the MSI 980GTX 4G? I reinstalled my Asus GTX980 in my case and it's wonderfully silent, under full load I hear the fans (at +- 47%) produce a faint woosh, but nothing that's close to what I got with my MSI GTX980Ti. Since it's very difficult to judge noise levels, maybe this is a better comparison : anyone upgraded from a GTX980 which was very silent/cool and can compare it to the GTX980Ti version. Getting hotter/louder cards regardless? Or is it possible to get a card that somewhat produces the same low noise volumes.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Might be a long shot, but has anyone been able to get their GTX980Ti (be it MSI, Asus or other brand) sound noise-wise about the same as the Asus GTX980 Strix or the MSI 980GTX 4G? I reinstalled my Asus GTX980 in my case and it's wonderfully silent, under full load I hear the fans (at +- 47%) produce a faint woosh, but nothing that's close to what I got with my MSI GTX980Ti. Since it's very difficult to judge noise levels, maybe this is a better comparison : anyone upgraded from a GTX980 which was very silent/cool and can compare it to the GTX980Ti version. Getting hotter/louder cards regardless? Or is it possible to get a card that somewhat produces the same low noise volumes.


Mine is dead silent <80% so, you must have a very open and leaky case. Asus and giga are louder due to more and smaller fans.

I had 2x 970 by MSI before this GPU and it as quiet as they were, quieter due to lower rpm.

And do you game without sound?


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Mine is dead silent <80% so, you must have a very open and leaky case. Asus and giga are louder due to more and smaller fans.
> 
> I had 2x 970 by MSI before this GPU and it as quiet as they were, quieter due to lower rpm.
> 
> And do you game without sound?


You basing that off the Guru3d review? The other reviews I've seen say the Strix is the quietest out of the Ti's, at the expense of higher temps.


----------



## rakesh27

Off topic... I had a 290x + 295x2 with latest drivers including beta what a nightmare.... So I decide to take my 290x out and put in a 980TI.

Great I'm thinking from what I've heard on the web running amd and nvidia cards together is not to good...

It works, installed drivers for each then when ever I want to play with a particular brand I just plug the monitor cable into that card...

I've tested a few games and it works, not to many problems I've even upgraded my amd driver to the official one that's just come out and it went smoothly...

It's great getting the best of both AMD and Nvidia. It works, I tell u, it works


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotsfan82*
> 
> Since I haven't found a fellow 980 Ti AMP Extreme owner, I'll throw out where I stand currently.
> 
> Still no luck with the Power Slider having any effect, so I began to entertain the thought of modifying my VBIOS. Looked at one of the tutorials and dumped my VBIOS and opened them in the Tweaker and... hmm.. that's odd...
> 
> So I've seen example of people setting their modified VBIOS to say 425W to avoid issues as this card shouldn't really ever reach that point without a severe clock and voltage increase. Yet... the Zotac seems to come with a higher limit of 435W out of the box!
> 
> From the tool:
> 
> 
> 
> The TDP seems to be set to 390W with a 435W maximum specified (at 112%, although I can only choose up to 111%, not sure what this means).
> 
> I can't see what modifying these BIOS will get me. I highly doubt I'm hitting 390W or 435W at the points where I am throttling (1430, 7.8GHz, and 1.165V is where it power throttles to). This would seem to indicate that this card has junk VBIOS and an internal power management system that completely ignores the VBIOS. Looking for another owner of this card to analyze their behavior. This is my second 980 Ti AMP Extreme and both have had this issue.


Sounds like its hardware limited then. So youll have to do the shunt resistor shorting out to stop it sensing the current flow.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> You basing that off the Guru3d review? The other reviews I've seen say the Strix is the quietest out of the Ti's, at the expense of higher temps.


41db vs 39db on msi.

Gigabyte hit as high as 46db on sweclockers.

This is how they measure:


----------



## fluidzoverclock

Anybody seen checkerboard artifacts whilst scrolling, in Steam, Chrome or any other application, using a 980ti?

Usually happens at 1440p and above.

Similar issue to what was present on the Ati 7900 series cards when their idle voltage was too low.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *41db vs 39db on msi.*
> 
> Gigabyte hit as high as 46db on sweclockers.
> 
> This is how they measure:


Those are the Guru3d results though aren't they? Other reviews have shown the Strix to be equal or quieter than the other brands. It's also clocked higher out the box.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Off topic... I had a 290x + 295x2 with latest drivers including beta what a nightmare.... So I decide to take my 290x out and put in a 980TI.
> 
> Great I'm thinking from what I've heard on the web running amd and nvidia cards together is not to good...
> 
> It works, installed drivers for each then when ever I want to play with a particular brand I just plug the monitor cable into that card...
> 
> I've tested a few games and it works, not to many problems I've even upgraded my amd driver to the official one that's just come out and it went smoothly...
> 
> It's great getting the best of both AMD and Nvidia. It works, I tell u, it works












Mind uploading a pic? That would be a first for me to see something like that!


----------



## renji1337

__
https://soundcloud.com/kevin-taylor-221%2F980-ti-sli-fan-stuff

heres a little soundfile I made about my 980 TI's by msi in SLI and there noise/fan speed.

I'm using the gaming 6g versions.

enjoy, sorry i talked so much









recorded with a samson go mic 3ft away from my desktop ontop of a stack of cds pointed towards the desktop.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fluidzoverclock*
> 
> Anybody seen checkerboard artifacts whilst scrolling, in Steam, Chrome or any other application, using a 980ti?
> 
> Usually happens at 1440p and above.
> 
> Similar issue to what was present on the Ati 7900 series cards when their idle voltage was too low.


Driver bug, You can fix it by turning hardware acceleration off in chrome. Dont know how to fix for others other then waiting.


----------



## LeeT413

Registered!

Hey guys check out my new video!




Give it a like if you could please, it would help out a lot!

Thanks,

Lee


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeeT413*
> 
> Registered!
> 
> Hey guys check out my new video!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Give it a like if you could please, it would help out a lot!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Lee




How come you didnt put any pads on these bits?
I took my block off last night to put some pads on those since on the back of the PCB it was getting up to 60C just behind them. With the pads on them that area is staying under 48C now.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> They are cooling the mid-plate which is cooling everything it touches. Basically the everything but the GPU.
> I think on this card the VRM is right under those fins so it is probably the main purpose.


I could be mistaken but I believe that the entire blower shroud pictured here is actually comprised of plastic, and does not actually address memory or VRAM cooling (aside from the fan positioned over the VRAM / MOSFET area) unlike using a G10 in conjunction with an aluminum mid-plate.


----------



## TheGovernment

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didnt put any pads on these bits?
> I took my block off last night to put some pads on those since on the back of the PCB it was getting up to 60C just behind them. With the pads on them that area is staying under 48C now.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I'm giving up on the MSI GTX980Ti 6G. Installed 5 (!) 140mm fans in my case to improve airflow. 2 intakes at front, 2 outtakes at top, 1 outtake at back, cpu cooled to 50°C with a Mugen 2 and the MSI while playing FC4 get to 80°C after 10mins with fan going over 75% (loud!). SO disappointed


G10 + H55 is $75. more.

Your OC ceiling should increase about 20MHz every 10C lower the CPU core is.

If youre seeing 1440 or so at 75-80C you will hit 1500MHz at 50C, with all of the heat pushed out of the case and better VRAM temperatures to top everything off (currently some of the air is diverted over / through the hot Twin Frozer cooler unto VRAM cooling mid-plate and chokes whereas G10 92mm fan is blowing cold air directly on this same area.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I just tested 1440p in GTA without MSAA.
> Lower frames than running 4x MSAA and it looks more jagged to me.


Did you actually test on a 1440p monitor or are you talking about DSR?


----------



## LeeT413

http://s179.photobucket.com/user/P332/media/20150711_1958191_zpsga6lzed4.jpg.html

If you look at the bottom left on the instructions, EK specifies not to. Granted this is for the Titan X but still. I might add when I had everything in pieces it did not look as if that portion would even come in contact with the waterblock, but I could be wrong. I will run some tests and let you all know.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Those are the Guru3d results though aren't they? Other reviews have shown the Strix to be equal or quieter than the other brands. It's also clocked higher out the box.


No Strix hit 41db on sweclockers.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Did you actually test on a 1440p monitor or are you talking about DSR?


PB287Q


----------



## renji1337

Got my 980 tis to run at 1453mhz undervolted with +300 memory

voltage is 1.187v on both cards, max temp saw after 30minute heaven was 70c. o_o


----------



## friend'scatdied

Cooling noise and performance:

*Quieter*
eVGA ACX 2.0+
MSI Gaming 6G
*Asus Strix?
Gigabyte G1
Zotac Amp Extreme
Nvidia Reference
*Noisier*

*Cooler*
Zotac Amp Extreme
Gigabyte G1
MSI Gaming 6G
eVGA ACX 2.0+
*Asus Strix?
Nvidia Reference
*Hotter*

And that's how it is.

The MSI looks to be the most balanced in terms of cooling efficiency.

Not enough professional testing on the Strix to reliably rank it in either list.


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 
> 
> How come you didnt put any pads on these bits?
> I took my block off last night to put some pads on those since on the back of the PCB it was getting up to 60C just behind them. With the pads on them that area is staying under 48C now.


The instructions also advises the use of TIM on those things under the thermal pads.


----------



## LeeT413

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> The instructions also advises the use of TIM on those things under the thermal pads.


Which I did, for the components I put thermal pads on. I also mentioned this in the video


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No Strix hit 41db on sweclockers.


Edit:

"Under load lands on the card 41 dBA, which is considerably quieter than Gigabyte G1 Gaming but a few decibels of EVGA's ACX 2.0 + card. Given that the Asus card is considerably higher clocked than EVGA's ditto, it is not surprising that the model needs to unwind on the fans a little extra to handle the additional heat."

I wish a review site would test with the same clocks on the different models, so we can rate the coolers better.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Do you have a link? I cant find their review.


http://www.sweclockers.com/test/20783-asus-geforce-gtx-980-ti-strix-directcu-iii/7#content

They tested the Strix to be slightly hotter than the G1 and ACX 2.0+ and between the two in terms of noise.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I could be mistaken but I believe that the entire blower shroud pictured here is actually comprised of plastic, and does not actually address memory or VRAM cooling (aside from the fan positioned over the VRAM / MOSFET area) unlike using a G10 in conjunction with an aluminum mid-plate.


Really? That is strange. Those fins must be metal though right? Or are they just for dust?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Might be a long shot, but has anyone been able to get their GTX980Ti (be it MSI, Asus or other brand) sound noise-wise about the same as the Asus GTX980 Strix or the MSI 980GTX 4G? I reinstalled my Asus GTX980 in my case and it's wonderfully silent, under full load I hear the fans (at +- 47%) produce a faint woosh, but nothing that's close to what I got with my MSI GTX980Ti. Since it's very difficult to judge noise levels, maybe this is a better comparison : anyone upgraded from a GTX980 which was very silent/cool and can compare it to the GTX980Ti version. Getting hotter/louder cards regardless? Or is it possible to get a card that somewhat produces the same low noise volumes.


An OC 980 is about 200w of heat... an OC 980ti is about 300w of heat... so it is never going to be as quiet as the coolers are not that much different.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> http://www.sweclockers.com/test/20783-asus-geforce-gtx-980-ti-strix-directcu-iii/7#content
> 
> They tested the Strix to be slightly hotter than the G1 and ACX 2.0+ and between the two in terms of noise.


You beat my edit, translate was being iffy.

Thanks


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Edit:
> 
> "Under load lands on the card 41 dBA, which is considerably quieter than Gigabyte G1 Gaming but a few decibels of EVGA's ACX 2.0 + card. Given that the Asus card is considerably higher clocked than EVGA's ditto, it is not surprising that the model needs to unwind on the fans a little extra to handle the additional heat."
> 
> I wish a review site would test with the same clocks on the different models, so we can rate the coolers better.


Why would you adjust stock clocks to be the same on all? Makes no sense.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would you adjust stock clocks to be the same on all? Makes no sense.


To rate cooler and fan efficiency. Different clocks will cause the cards to run different temps.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would you adjust stock clocks to be the same on all? Makes no sense.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> To rate cooler and fan efficiency. Different clocks will cause the cards to run different temps.


Yup, higher clocks will push temps higher and effect dba. It will just make it easier to see which cooler is the most efficient.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Yup, higher clocks will push temps higher and effect dba. It will just make it easier to see which cooler is the most efficient.


Raising my Core +50 doesnt raise my temps really. Fan remains at same %.


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Raising my Core +50 doesnt raise my temps really. Fan remains at same %.


But each card may have different fan curves. On a graph where 2 dba looks like a big difference, making them consistent would remove the variables.


----------



## jim2point0

Can't find my bloody SLI bridge. So I can only test out 1 Gigabyte G1 at a time.

ASIC on the first:










Hitting 1530 \ 8000 on stock BIOS, but I had to max out the voltage to do so.

I'll be happy if they can both do 1500 \ 7800.

Right. Gonna swap in the other for now I guess.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Raising my Core +50 doesnt raise my temps really. Fan remains at same %.


Voltage is what really determines temps. Higher clocks will draw more average voltage. +50 will raise temps but not really a noticeable amount except in a controlled environment.

What I'd like to see is a comparison of temps at a set db level, voltage, and clock speed between the custom coolers. Pick the quietest card and set the fans of the others to manually run at the speed that produces that db level and measure temps.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Can't find my bloody SLI bridge. So I can only test out 1 Gigabyte G1 at a time.
> 
> ASIC on the first:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hitting 1530 \ 8000 on stock BIOS, but I had to max out the voltage to do so.
> 
> I'll be happy if they can both do 1500 \ 7800.
> 
> Right. Gonna swap in the other for now I guess.


Hey, i have the same card, what do you mean STOCK BIOS? you can modify it or something? Also, i just ran Heaven benchmark and this is my setting,is it good?


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## Kpjoslee

Hello, Long time lurker here and I recently got 2 of EVGA 980 ti classified. So decided to share what I got so far.

There are ASICs of two cards.




My best score on Firestrike Ultra so far. +110core/+400mem. 1544/7800 boost on both. +115 power on stock voltage.



WIll try to push more tomorrow


----------



## Attomsk

holy 84% asic


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> holy 84% asic


to think i got 71 and 64% asic.



although i do have the bonus of +700 mem being stable on both my cards which is really high.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kpjoslee*
> 
> My best score on Firestrike Ultra so far. +110core/+400mem. 1544/7800 boost on both. +115 power on stock voltage.
> 
> WIll try to push more tomorrow


Jesus. My 2 Gigabyte G1s only scored 7592 in ultra (8055 graphics). Of course one of them is a pretty poor overclocker....

Can hit 1530\8000 on one but only 1460\7500 on the other.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Hum.. wonder if evga is binning classy for 80+ asic.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Anyone got a first hand report of the Asus STRIX and how it performs noise wise?


I've had mine since Wednesday picked it up at Newegg, I had a MSI Gaming 6G so that's all I can compare it to. First impressions are very good! With the auto fan profile it's silent I can't hear it at all, in my Corsair 750D with all the case fans. In fan auto mode they say at under 47% with temps getting into the upper 70's, at about 50% fan speed is when you start to hear them, but they wont ever go that high in auto. In custom fan profiles I've played around with 55%-65% fan speed the card stays much cooler but you can hear it, at 65% and up it's pretty loud, but will keep the card well in the low 60's, with fans 80-90% the card will stay right at 60C under full load of course. It seems to hold it's boost clock very steady I'm keeping my card running at 1490-1510 range while gaming with the fans just at 51-52% with temps right at 75C perfect balance. ASIC quality of 69.3%


----------



## jim2point0

Yeah my cards don't seem to be scaling well at all in SLI. Just ran Ultra again and the lowest reported clock was 1506 with +350 on the memory... and yet... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7723728?

What does it mean when GPUz says "PerfCap Reason: SLI"


----------



## fruits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Hum.. wonder if evga is binning classy for 80+ asic.


I wish but nope.
I got one from amazon that was 71% and can't clock as high as my gigabyte G1 that's 70%.
Bit of a disappointment but it's still within ~5% of the highest clocks out there...


----------



## dansi

Anyone had to downclock your core to play Witcher 3 without colored square artifacts?

The game is more brutal than Heaven and Firestrike, i had to -30mhz/-80mhz from my Heaven FS stable overclock to run it.


----------



## hemon

Hi,

I'm just curious: what's the difference of OC/mhz/FPS in game with mod bios? What did you reach with the mod as difference to the stock bios?


----------



## Exilon

1580/8200 core/mem looks like max stable overclock with 1.274V on my MSI 6G. Going need to need a bit more voltage for 1600.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Anyone had to downclock your core to play Witcher 3 without colored square artifacts?
> 
> The game is more brutal than Heaven and Firestrike, i had to -30mhz/-80mhz from my Heaven FS stable overclock to run it.


Metro LL is worse.


----------



## Gabe324

Sold my gtx 970 and I seriously need a 980ti , my options are from a classified , g1 or zotac amp extreme , which one should I go for??? Out of the bunch , the g1 and amp extreme are pretty neck to neck in terms of cooling and core clock.. , I have no idea what to do lol....


----------



## ctrlaltdenied

Here's my Firestrike run on my rig:


----------



## barsh90

Here is mine



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067

\
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe324*
> 
> Sold my gtx 970 and I seriously need a 980ti , my options are from a classified , g1 or zotac amp extreme , which one should I go for??? Out of the bunch , the g1 and amp extreme are pretty neck to neck in terms of cooling and core clock.. , I have no idea what to do lol....


I would never have thought going for a G1 on this generation. The G1 was the last in my list but got 1 to try it out and turned out a keeper. Boosts up to 1420 on stock clocks!! I got a 81asic quality and gets 22000 graphic score on firestrike(heavily OC) I would really recommend it.


----------



## barsh90

double post


----------



## dansi

I am new to 980Ti, but what is the max vddc on a stock bios? I cant seem to get higher than 1.21v via GPUZ readings?


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I am new to 980Ti, but what is the max vddc on a stock bios? I cant seem to get higher than 1.21v via GPUZ readings?


Which make 980 Ti is it?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sprkd1*
> 
> So, which is best? EVGA Classified, GIGABYTE G1, ASUS STRIX, or MSI 6G?


They're all really the same relatively speaking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Might be a long shot, but has anyone been able to get their GTX980Ti (be it MSI, Asus or other brand) sound noise-wise about the same as the Asus GTX980 Strix or the MSI 980GTX 4G? I reinstalled my Asus GTX980 in my case and it's wonderfully silent, under full load I hear the fans (at +- 47%) produce a faint woosh, but nothing that's close to what I got with my MSI GTX980Ti. Since it's very difficult to judge noise levels, maybe this is a better comparison : anyone upgraded from a GTX980 which was very silent/cool and can compare it to the GTX980Ti version. Getting hotter/louder cards regardless? Or is it possible to get a card that somewhat produces the same low noise volumes.


Noise is subjective. People have been talking about the sounds of these cards like its a deciding factor. I think it's just an excuse to buy one brand over another. Any of these cards can be made to run silent, even the god awful reference.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> Hum.. wonder if evga is binning classy for 80+ asic.


They should be since they stuck all the poopy bins on the reference and ACX models. LoL.


----------



## PiERiT

Did anyone ever find a fix for the bug where the fan speed jumps to 100% when you load into Windows? I read about it previously in this thread but can't find anything.

This is suddenly happening to me, having changed nothing, when it's been fine for the past month. If I disable the card in device manager and re-enable it, it fixes it, but as soon as I reboot it happens again.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> They're all really the same relatively speaking.
> Noise is subjective. People have been talking about the sounds of these cards like its a deciding factor. I think it's just an excuse to buy one brand over another. Any of these cards can be made to run silent, even the god awful reference.
> They should be since they stuck all the poopy bins on the reference and ACX models. LoL.


I could care less about brand or temps, it's just that my Asus GTX980 Strix stays pretty cool (70°C) with a fan noise of 45% which is almost silent. Jumping to a MSI GTX980Ti and suddenly getting +80°C at +75% fan speeds???


----------



## Orc Warlord

Honestly the reason I am holding on to my HOF even though it can't seem to boost past 1460 at 1.212v

The cooler is highly effective, and I've not broken 66C in games. At 75% the fans are barely audible. At 90% I can start to hear them, but my fan profile is set to max out at 75%..


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I could care less about brand or temps, it's just that my Asus GTX980 Strix stays pretty cool (70°C) with a fan noise of 45% which is almost silent. Jumping to a MSI GTX980Ti and suddenly getting +80°C at +75% fan speeds???


either you or guru3d is lying. from guru 3d strix review "The card's temperature under heavy game stress stabilized at roughly 82 Degrees C", "These tests have been performed with a 20~21 Degrees C room temperature". and below they have a screenshot showing max temp 82C and max fan speed 51%.


----------



## Dsrt

Going to do a new build this/next month and wondering If I should keep 2x R9-290x or sell them + buy a Gtx980TI. Going to be running 1080p 144hz and want to cap games 144fps.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> either you or guru3d is lying. from guru 3d strix review "The card's temperature under heavy game stress stabilized at roughly 82 Degrees C", "These tests have been performed with a 20~21 Degrees C room temperature". and below they have a screenshot showing max temp 82C and max fan speed 51%.


why would I lie? besides, I am talking about the grx980 strix, not the ti version! So I am comparing the gtx980 vs gtx980ti from msi. Yes, the ti is hotter and so harder to cool, I just find it annoying/worrying to read that most reviews put the msi 980ti at 72° load when mine goes to 80° easily without oc, hence it is not cooling correctly. Fans on the msi are very loud imo to keep it below 80.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> why would I lie? besides, I am talking about the grx980 strix, not the ti version! So I am comparing the gtx980 vs gtx980ti from msi. Yes, the ti is hotter and so harder to cool, I just find it annoying/worrying to read that most reviews put the msi 980ti at 72° load when mine goes to 80° easily without oc, hence it is not cooling correctly. Fans on the msi are very loud imo to keep it below 80.


My MSI 970 4G was nearly silent and stayed around 65. The Ti is significantly more powerful, so uses more wattage. Wattage produces heat. We are reaching the limits of the architecture. Reading through the discussions on all of these cards they are either noisy or hot. You have to sacrifice something, or watercool and sacrifice your wallet.


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> why would I lie? besides, I am talking about the grx980 strix, not the ti version! So I am comparing the gtx980 vs gtx980ti from msi. Yes, the ti is hotter and so harder to cool, I just find it annoying/worrying to read that most reviews put the msi 980ti at 72° load when mine goes to 80° easily without oc, hence it is not cooling correctly. Fans on the msi are very loud imo to keep it below 80.


Hi
Similar problems here. my msi 980ti gaming is hitting 77-78°C very fast and autofan for this is around 75% if you lower fan it start hitting 80°C. Also its strange for me in idle its 57°C whats little bit higher I think. I am thinking about change termal compound but I dont know if it helps and I dont want to play with my warranty for nothing.
Also I was checking the heat air during benchmarks and around the card is not too much heat but heatpipes and backplate are damn too hot. For me its like card cant properly get that heat air away from card what is strange.


----------



## jim2point0

OK.... I know SLI scaling isn't perfect but I expected them to do better in Firestrike. Something seems wrong.

With SLI off, I can score over 5000 in Firestrike Ultra.

SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5379511

I've seen 2 980TIs hit > 9000 graphics in Ultra so... what the crap.

In Witcher 3, I loaded up a save game in 4K and noted the framerate I was getting immediately.

Single card - 40 FPS
SLI - 60 FPS

That is an awful increase.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winter2*
> 
> Hi
> Similar problems here. my msi 980ti gaming is hitting 77-78°C very fast and autofan for this is around 75% if you lower fan it start hitting 80°C. Also its strange for me in idle its 57°C whats little bit higher I think. I am thinking about change termal compound but I dont know if it helps and I dont want to play with my warranty for nothing.
> Also I was checking the heat air during benchmarks and around the card is not too much heat but heatpipes and backplate are damn too hot. For me its like card cant properly get that heat air away from card what is strange.


Exactly the same here, even with very good airflow in my case. the backplate gets very VERY hot, even too hot to touch. Also wondering if that may be a sign of the gpu not making good contact with the cooler.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> OK.... I know SLI scaling isn't perfect but I expected them to do better in Firestrike. Something seems wrong.
> 
> With SLI off, I can score over 5000 in Firestrike Ultra.
> 
> SLI - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5379511
> 
> I've seen 2 980TIs hit > 9000 graphics in Ultra so... what the crap.
> 
> In Witcher 3, I loaded up a save game in 4K and noted the framerate I was getting immediately.
> 
> Single card - 40 FPS
> SLI - 60 FPS
> 
> That is an awful increase.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7728798? This is my SLI 3dmark.


----------



## jim2point0

According to this review, I'm scoring worse then reference 980 TIs in SLI

http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/

Firestrike Ultra

Single -> SLI

Theirs: 3944 -> 7458

Mine: 5015 -> 7341

That is just crap scaling and I don't know why....


----------



## Shadowdane

Here is my SLI 980Ti score for Fire Strike Ultra.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7729046

Have modified BIOS on my cards. Changed the power limits noticed I was hitting the stock power limits which was limiting my overclocking.
100% Power Limit = 250 Watt
130% Power Limit = 325 Watt

evga_sc980ti_325watt.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> According to this review, I'm scoring worse then reference 980 TIs in SLI
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/
> 
> Firestrike Ultra
> 
> Single -> SLI
> 
> Theirs: 3944 -> 7458
> 
> Mine: 5015 -> 7341
> 
> That is just crap scaling and I don't know why....


They are using a 6-core CPU in that review.. may make a difference at 4K resolutions for SLI scaling??


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Here is my SLI 980Ti score for Fire Strike Ultra.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7729046
> 
> Have modified BIOS on my cards. Changed the power limits noticed I was hitting the stock power limits which was limiting my overclocking.
> 100% Power Limit = 250 Watt
> 130% Power Limit = 325 Watt
> 
> evga_sc980ti_325watt.zip 151k .zip file


What is your overclock at?

also the witcher 3 only scales 140-150% so going from 40fps to 60fps is about right, the witcher 3 isn't really SLI optimized yet.


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> What is your overclock at?


1497Mhz / 8012Mhz
GPU1 = 1.22v
GPU2 = 1.18v

*GPU1*

*GPU2*


Here is my Single GPU score.. run on GPU1.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5383277

Doing compare, shows between 90-98% increase with SLI.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5383277/fs/5383100


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Here is my Single GPU score.. run on GPU1.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5383277
> 
> Doing compare, shows between 90-98% increase with SLI.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5383277/fs/5383100


My single GPU score:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5383279 (higher than yours)

SLI GPU score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5379511 (*** way lower)

Same overclock settings run for each test.

What the damn hell.

How do you run the GPUs at different voltages in SLI?


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> My single GPU score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5383279 (higher than yours)
> 
> SLI GPU score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5379511 (*** way lower)
> 
> Same overclock settings run for each test.
> 
> What the damn hell.


Clockspeeds the same when in SLI??

If I move the better ASIC card up to the primary slot in single GPU mode it boosts significantly higher compared to the lower ASIC card. 1534Mhz vs 1497Mhz
When I turn on SLI it drops the clockspeed of the better card to match the lower boosting card.

Also noticed the lower ASIC card hits 127% power limit just shy of the 130% limit I set. So depending on your card you might be hitting power limits and it's downclocking.


----------



## rakesh27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind uploading a pic? That would be a first for me to see something like that!


Here you go a, AMD & Nvidia in same rig, it works ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mind uploading a pic? That would be a first for me to see something like that!


Here you go !


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Also noticed the lower ASIC card hits 127% power limit just shy of the 130% limit I set. So depending on your card you might be hitting power limits and it's downclocking.


Neither card is coming anywhere close to hitting the 130% power limit. And I Think that's the problem. I'm getting really crappy GPU utilization in SLI. According to the AB overlay, they're hovering around 100-110% TDP. WHYYYYY


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Neither card is coming anywhere close to hitting the 130% power limit. And I Think that's the problem. I'm getting really crappy GPU utilization in SLI. According to the AB overlay, they're hovering around 100-105%.


what are your GPU/Mem clocks

what driver aswell


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Neither card is coming anywhere close to hitting the 130% power limit. And I Think that's the problem. I'm getting really crappy GPU utilization in SLI. According to the AB overlay, they're hovering around 100-105%.
> 
> 
> 
> what are your GPU/Mem clocks
> 
> what driver aswell
Click to expand...

From GPUZ:










353.38 drivers


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> From GPUZ:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 353.38 drivers


Are you running PCI-E 3.0 at X8/X8 each card?

you may need to clean drivers with DDU and reinstall.


----------



## Synik

In sli does it automatically lower voltage of second card or is that just the bios of each card being different? I feel that is limiting me from going above 1500 stable. Top is 1.23 bottom is 1.21 on stock bios ( around that value). It also makes the top card 2 degrees higher


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Are you running PCI-E 3.0 at X8/X8 each card?
> 
> you may need to clean drivers with DDU and reinstall.


I don't know how to answer that one.

I usually uninstall -> boot safe mode -> use driver sweeper -> install drivers

I can give it a shot....


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Synik*
> 
> In sli does it automatically lower voltage of second card or is that just the bios of each card being different?


Each card being different, you can stabilize the voltage close to each other by playing with the voltage/core clocks on each card.

My cards ran at +16mv first card with +64mhz
+56mv second card with +140mhz

results in load of

1453mhz @ 1.187v top card
1453mhz @ 1.187v-1.193v bottom card.

jim2point load gpu-z and look in the middle of it on the right when it first loads, right below subvendor it should say bus interface, tell me what it says when you have the GPU's under load.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> jim2point load gpu-z and look in the middle of it on the right when it first loads, right below subvendor it should say bus interface, tell me what it says when you have the GPU's under load.


PCI-E 3.0 x16 @ x8 3.0


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Anyone had to downclock your core to play Witcher 3 without colored square artifacts?
> 
> The game is more brutal than Heaven and Firestrike, i had to -30mhz/-80mhz from my Heaven FS stable overclock to run it.


Heaven isn't that demanding on your GPU. Try stress testing with 3d mark 11 extreme or Firestrike.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Heaven isn't that demanding on your GPU. Try stress testing with 3d mark 11 extreme or Firestrike.


Heaven uses more tdp from my cards than 3dmark o_o


----------



## Shadowdane

I just ran FireStike Ultra again... same overclock and got a much higher score.
I think the 980Ti drivers need some work still. Shouldn't have this big of a change when doing a 2nd run on the benchmark.

8728 vs 8921
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5383100/fs/5383746


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Heaven uses more tdp from my cards than 3dmark o_o


You will crash sooner running 3d mark 11 extreme or Firestrike Extreme/Ultra sooner than you will with Heaven.Try it for yourself when finding your max OC.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> I just ran FireStike Ultra again... same overclock and got a much higher score.
> I think the 980Ti drivers need some work still. Shouldn't have this big of a change when doing a 2nd run on the benchmark.
> 
> 8728 vs 8921
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5383100/fs/5383746


You're making me want to return one of my cards because ***. That's such a huge performance difference compared to mine and there's no way 20-30 more mhz overclock would account for that.


----------



## renji1337

I want to point out that my score fluctuate between 300 points on each run, I don't have a clue why. but it does.

jim2, you may have a process in the background stealing gpu usage.

run regular firestrike.


----------



## Shadowdane

Nearly forgot to run this old benchmark on my 980Ti!
And I took the top score!









http://plastic-demo.nazwa.pl/wordpress/?page_id=266&prod=Into+The+Pink&res=Full%20HD%20(1920x1080)&multisampling=none

*Into the Pink - OpenGL Benchmark*
http://plastic-demo.nazwa.pl/wordpress/?p=183

This benchmark is made by the same group that did Catzilla... Into the Pink is OpenGL and 7yrs old btw.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I want to point out that my score fluctuate between 300 points on each run, I don't have a clue why. but it does.
> 
> jim2, you may have a process in the background stealing gpu usage.
> 
> run regular firestrike.


Wouldn't really make sense that it would only steal GPU usage in SLI and not single card mode though.

Regular fire strike -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5378458

Single card -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5379480


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Wouldn't really make sense that it would only steal GPU usage in SLI and not single card mode though.
> 
> Regular fire strike -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5378458
> 
> Single card -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5379480


i've actually found your problem. You are running windows 7 64bit, you will see a bigger increase in games with 8.1 or the W10 technical preview, you will see about 10% performance increase on 3dmark aswell. I had this issue way back when with my SLI 780s.

you will see an improvement in SLI with 8.1 or W10. single card shouldn't be affected but personally my single card score rose about 100points from going from 8.1 to w10


----------



## cstkl1

Some Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme Results

[email protected]
Maximus VI Hero
Corsair Vengeance Pro 2400 CL11 2x8gb
Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme Single/Sli - 1468(+64)/4100(+500) @1.156/1.175v ( Stock Voltage/Stock Fan)
Nvidia 353.38 Driver. 3dmark Validation link below screenshots.
Windows 8.1
*980ti Single*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730341

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730404

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730439

*980ti Sli*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730385

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730423

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7730452

There was no throttling so didnt bother with pl and fan adjustment.

Will post later oveclock for overvolt results. Max voltage is 1.243v


----------



## ice2hot

Hey guys I went ahead and bought the 980ti and I was interested in installing a waterblock on the card to overclock it. Has anyone installed a waterblock cooling system and if yes can you please post your overclock results.

Thanks a lot.

Here is my CPUZ id http://valid.canardpc.com/aku2m0


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Wouldn't really make sense that it would only steal GPU usage in SLI and not single card mode though.
> 
> Regular fire strike -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5378458
> 
> Single card -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5379480


What's your monitor situation? If more than one be sure to turn Aero off if on 7.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> What's your monitor situation? If more than one be sure to turn Aero off if on 7.


this could be a factor + the fact that hes using windows 7

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5385134

i redid my 3dmark only using one monitor with aero off and gained 200 points.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice2hot*
> 
> Hey guys I went ahead and bought the 980ti and I was interested in installing a waterblock on the card to overclock it. Has anyone installed a waterblock cooling system and if yes can you please post your overclock results.
> 
> Thanks a lot.
> 
> Here is my CPUZ id http://valid.canardpc.com/aku2m0


moving to water only expect 50ish mhz bump. maxwell isn't very thermal limited not nearly as much as say keplar. only subzero will you see a huuuuge bump over ambient oc's. best bet is to install custom bios see what you can get there then expect 20-50hz more under water. water on maxwell is more for noise/temp reduction than it is for total overclockability.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> this could be a factor + the fact that hes using windows 7
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5385134
> 
> i redid my 3dmark only using one monitor with aero off and gained 200 points.


Windows 8 doesn't have Aero but I know what you mean.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Windows 8 doesn't have Aero but I know what you mean.


im on windows 10 so we have a option called disable aero effects :d


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Wouldn't really make sense that it would only steal GPU usage in SLI and not single card mode though.
> 
> Regular fire strike -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5378458
> 
> Single card -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5379480
> 
> 
> 
> What's your monitor situation? If more than one be sure to turn Aero off if on 7.
Click to expand...

Aero is off. I'm just using Windows 7 basic.

I just don't see how that would account for the massive SLI differences I'm seeing. People are scoring > 8000 in firestrike ultra. I just ran it again and got 7200....

In games I'm seeing 95% load on my 2nd card and only 65% load on my first.

I'm hearing from people that aren't pushing their cards nearly as high as mine and saying that my score is low compared to theirs.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Aero is off. I'm just using Windows 7 basic.
> 
> I just don't see how that would account for the massive SLI differences I'm seeing. People are scoring > 8000 in firestrike ultra. I just ran it again and got 7200....
> 
> In games I'm seeing 95% load on my 2nd card and only 65% load on my first.


that is definitely a bug then. I ran mine IN sli just now on windows 7 since i have all 3 os's installed. and I scored only 400 points less. but if you cant make your gpu usage out thats weird, try swapping the cards slots and another sli bridge


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> that is definitely a bug then. I ran mine IN sli just now on windows 7 since i have all 3 os's installed. and I scored only 400 points less. but if you cant make your gpu usage out thats weird, try swapping the cards slots and another sli bridge


I've tried swapping the slots (same exact results), but sadly I don't have another SLI bridge to try.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Hey, i have the same card, what do you mean STOCK BIOS? you can modify it or something? Also, i just ran Heaven benchmark and this is my setting,is it good?


anyone?


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> Did anyone ever find a fix for the bug where the fan speed jumps to 100% when you load into Windows? I read about it previously in this thread but can't find anything.
> 
> This is suddenly happening to me, having changed nothing, when it's been fine for the past month. If I disable the card in device manager and re-enable it, it fixes it, but as soon as I reboot it happens again.


It's now happening whenever it pleases, and the device manager trick no longer works. Disabling the card fixes it, but it goes back up again as soon as I enable it.

I'd appreciate it if anyone had any ideas.


----------



## jim2point0

Welp. Gonna replace the worst card of the two and see if that helps. If the problem persists, then I'll know it's something in my system that's causing the problem. Maybe they'll perform better then I upgrade my CPU\Motherboard in a few months.

Update: Motherboard shipped with a 3-way SLI bridge as well, so I tried that. It didn't help - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7732774?


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Welp. Gonna replace the worst card of the two and see if that helps. If the problem persists, then I'll know it's something in my system that's causing the problem. Maybe they'll perform better then I upgrade my CPU\Motherboard in a few months.
> 
> Update: Motherboard shipped with a 3-way SLI bridge as well, so I tried that. It didn't help - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7732774?


make sure you try a new OS install before you do this, dual boot into the windows 10 tech preview and see how it goes.


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## Gabe324

K , ordered the g1 off newegg , cant wait , hopefully i can reach 1500mhz on core in stock voltage


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe324*
> 
> K , ordered the g1 off newegg , cant wait , hopefully *i can reach 1500mhz on core in stock voltage*


lol


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> lol


Alot of people are actually hitting 1500mhz on stock vcore, adding more voltage doesn't do much to 980 TI's, it doesn't scale well unless you can keep the card under 50 degrees, kingpin talked about it.

both of my cards can hit 1500 if i feel like leaving there voltage at 1.193/1.193 but i run them at 1,187/1,87v, 72% asic and 63% asic. then theres some people that can't get over 1450mhz with 1.230v or 1.28v.

its simply because 980 tis dont scale well with voltage. you may get a couple more mhz, but not much.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Alot of people are actually hitting 1500mhz on stock vcore


Not seeing this.

I don't buy it except for the few cases where the ASIC % is low on a good chip (so it has a higher stock voltage than it needs). Otherwise overvolting seems to be necessary to secure a stable 1500+ for the vast majority.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Hey everyone, Im messing with my G1 windforce 980ti and wow this thing kicks serious butt! Anyway, I currently have my settings as followed


now What i dont get is, i run crysis 3 and i see that it says 1519mhz for my clock speed,but after 2 mins or so it drops to 1507.then i would Alt+Tab And goes back up to 1519mhz. Is this normal?

Last question, How much faster is the 980ti in percentage Oc vs stock, Or should i say, Stock(g1) vs 1500mhz+ (g1)?


----------



## ryohazuki

Hey everyone,

So I'm definitely getting a 980 ti, just a matter of which one. The different options kind of kill me. I was thinking of going with the MSI 6g, but was wondering how it compares to the g1 or strix?


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gabe324*
> 
> K , ordered the g1 off newegg , cant wait , hopefully i can reach 1500mhz on core in stock voltage


I have the STRIX when I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Hey everyone, Im messing with my G1 windforce 980ti and wow this thing kicks serious butt! Anyway, I currently have my settings as followed
> 
> 
> now What i dont get is, i run crysis 3 and i see that it says 1519mhz for my clock speed,but after 2 mins or so it drops to 1507.then i would Alt+Tab And goes back up to 1519mhz. Is this normal?
> 
> Last question, How much faster is the 980ti in percentage Oc vs stock, Or should i say, Stock(g1) vs 1500mhz+ (g1)?


Yes that's normal for the speed to slightly fluctuate. Your G1 at stock clocks in OC mode out of the box is already about 20% faster so with the boost clock at 1500+ it's 40% faster than the stock core clock. Keep in mind the core clock on a reference card is 1000Mhz so that's actually over 50% faster if you're gaming at 1500+ but the reference card would also boost it self to at least 25-30% faster out of the box with no overclock anyway. So in reality your card is only preforming about 10% faster than a reference card if they were both overclocked.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> now What i dont get is, i run crysis 3 and i see that it says 1519mhz for my clock speed,but after 2 mins or so it drops to 1507.then i would Alt+Tab And goes back up to 1519mhz. Is this normal?


Sounds like you're experiencing thermal throttling. The card will automatically scale back boost speeds at pre-determined temperature thresholds to protect itself from overheating. Your temperatures rise when you go into Crysis, which triggers the throttling. When you tab out the temps drop, so it automatically clocks itself back up. Try running a faster fan curve and see if you can get your temps down. That should solve your problem.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryohazuki*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I'm definitely getting a 980 ti, just a matter of which one. The different options kind of kill me. I was thinking of going with the MSI 6g, but was wondering how it compares to the g1 or strix?


I had the MSI Gaming 6G it's small, light, feels cheap, plastic, would get very hot, would throttle a lot, needed to down clock it to play witcher 3 stable, a lot of artifacting, coil whine, and low ASIC quality of 68.x%. I returned it.

I now have the STRIX, love the build quality, feels heavy, solid, like the looks better, has a much better cooler, over clocks MUCH better, very stable, no throttling, ASIC quality of 69.3%. I'm keeping it!

Paid $669.99 for the MSI pre order price at B&H Photo, now it's $679.99

Paid $669.99 for the STRIX at Newegg, since then it's been out of stock they removed it from the site, I think when it comes back it will be $679.99-$699.99

I have no personal experience with the G1, I think the G1 and the STRIX are very similar in performance, they seem to both slightly out preform the MSI Gaming.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> lol


I an easily reach 1550 on stock voltage on my G1. If you go to he G1 thread, most of the users can get to 1500 easy without voltage.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I an easily reach 1550 on stock voltage on my G1. If you go to he G1 thread, most of the users can get to 1500 easy without voltage.


Yeah but that's with GPU Boost 2.0, the OP said 1500 on the core... If your core clock was 1500+ your actual boost would be in the 1680-1700 range...

My 980 ti STRIX is clocked at 1300 on the core that's a boost of 1401 in GPU-z while gaming i'm getting 1500+ stock voltage.

So it's 1300 on the core isn't it! Not 1500!


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I an easily reach 1550 on stock voltage on my G1. If you go to he G1 thread, *most of the users can get to 1500 easy without voltage.*


I read through that thread (as well as the MSI 6G thread) and that is not the case.

There are a few though. I had the impression that it would be rarer.

EDIT: NVM. Many of the reports are passing through single benchmarks and calling it "stable", then crashing in game.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> Yeah but that's with GPU Boost 2.0, the OP said 1500 on the core... If your core clock was 1500+ your actual boost would be in the 1680-1700 range...
> 
> My 980 ti STRIX is clocked at 1300 on the core that's a boost of 1401 in GPU-z while gaming i'm getting 1500+ stock voltage.
> 
> So it's 1300 on the core isn't it! Not 1500!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> I read through that thread (as well as the MSI 6G thread) and that is not the case.


Right, i assumed it was on boost clock. As i didn't think he mean "ALONE ON THE CORE without boost"
As that could only be possible with unlocked voltage and on subzero temps.

On a second thought, i think he also meant 1500 on core with the boost clock without added voltage as the opposite would be a very silly assumption.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Right, i assumed it was on boost clock. As i didn't think he mean "ALONE ON THE CORE without boost"
> As that could only be possible with unlocked voltage and on subzero temps.
> 
> On a second thought, i think he also meant 1500 on core with the boost clock without added voltage as the opposite would be a very silly assumption.


Backtracking on myself a bit...

Yeah, it looks like 1500+ on stock voltage is more possible than I thought. I wouldn't call it common though, since many of the reports seem to have crashed in-game and/or needed additional voltage.

The G1 has the advantage of relatively low temperatures (reducing the possibility of clock/voltage throttling), so with a good chip and decent stock voltage it might not be such a long shot to see 1500+.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryohazuki*
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> So I'm definitely getting a 980 ti, just a matter of which one. The different options kind of kill me. I was thinking of going with the MSI 6g, but was wondering how it compares to the g1 or strix?


G1 is the best card to get if you intend to stay with it's cooler (AIO route is foreclosed upon as it doesn't come equipped with mid-plate to address VRM / MOSFET cooling), do not intend to go SLI (700W of heat in your computer case), and are willing to take a slight chance in receiving, and then living with coil whine.

Classified would be my second choice, but you can't even get your hands on one.

Third would be the MSI 6G as you can mate an AIO to it (Kraken G10), it's VRM mid-plate is ideal, and it has more robust components and 2x8-pin power delivery.

Strix is also an option, but is of the same design as Gigabyte's G1 where there is no VRM cooling mid-plate so youre stuck with its cooler which is not a great performer (at least with the default fan algorithm).

So G1 if you intend to stay on air, don't intend to go SLI, don't want to mess around with AIO's, and are willing to deal with coil whine if you should get a card that exhibits that.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> G1 is the best card to get if you do not intend to go SLI (700W of heat in your computer case)


Heat has been the least of my concerns with these in SLI. Though I have a fairly open case and good ambient temps.

Also, neither of the 2 cards I got had any coil whine. Maybe I just got lucky there.

If not for the really strange performance anomaly I'm experiencing, I'd say they are fine cards to get for SLI. Especially since the cooler is one of the best. and the top card is going to heat up like a mofo with a lot of the other types.


----------



## renji1337

Asic means nothing anymore. My 63% asic just clocked to 1560mhz at 1.193voltage while my 72% or whatever it was can only do 1512mhz at 1.230mv. does 1502mhz at 1.187v though.

In sli i am now stable at 1506mhz on both cards at 1.187v

The max temp I am seeing is 73c. I believe my temps will always be lower than most users because I have a total of 9 fans in my case, not counting the 2 on each graphics card. Plus the corsiar air 540 is one of the best cases for air cooling and I made it even better by having a modded side panel intake feeding the top card lots of air.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Also, neither of the 2 cards I got had any coil whine. Maybe I just got lucky there.


What PSU do you have? That can make a difference too.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Also, neither of the 2 cards I got had any coil whine. Maybe I just got lucky there.
> 
> 
> 
> What PSU do you have? That can make a difference too.
Click to expand...

This one (1000w)


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Heat has been the least of my concerns with these in SLI. Though I have a fairly open case and good ambient temps.
> 
> Also, neither of the 2 cards I got had any coil whine. Maybe I just got lucky there.
> 
> If not for the really strange performance anomaly I'm experiencing, I'd say they are fine cards to get for SLI. Especially since the cooler is one of the best. and the top card is going to heat up like a mofo with a lot of the other types.


What I've personally experienced with non-reference cards in SLI in a case with airflow that rivals a test bench (Air 540), is that primary will get up to 85C. So far we've found relatively consistent results where every 10C increase in temperature decreases max stable overclock by 20MHz. A good example of this would EVGA's Hybrid which runs about 80MHz faster than reference (1514MHz stable vs. 1440MHz stable) all things being equal except the cooler being an AIO and GPU core temps being 50C vs. 85C.

Sure, you may think that "I'm ok with non-reference SLI" but with those higher temps your overclock is lower than it would other-wise be, to say nothing of the temperature of your other components, i.e. your motherboard, sound-card, PSU and your CPU cooling solution, be it an air-cooler or AIO exhausting hot air from your GPU's out of the case.

Outside of a test-bench non-reference SLI is dumb, many of us, myself included, learn this the hard way.

http://forums.evga.com/GTX-780-Ti-ACX-and-Windforce-in-SLI-BIG-PROBLEM-m2118597.aspx


----------



## friend'scatdied

Well, the good news is that the reference cards are the best-looking (in a mature way) by a healthy margin.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Well, the good news is that the reference cards are the best-looking (in a mature way) by a healthy margin.


I completely agree. And they still will hit 1400MHz, so unless that last 100Mhz is that important you can have the best looking 980 Ti's with heat pushed OUT of your case for a good $50 under non-reference ($649.).

Or you can add $75 to the layout of a non-reference card, ideally MSI's 6G (what I went with) and push all that heat out of your case and enjoy that 50C thermal ceiling (most 6G owners here are at 1570MHz with a custom vbios, 1.243V, PL: 127%, "Boost" disabled, and Kraken G10's with load temps of 50C):

Release the Kraken:






980 Ti update coming soon....


----------



## vulcan78

Hey guys what is the best Nvidia driver to use right now performance-wise but without the Chrome related TDR's?

Also, how do you disable hardware acceleration in Chrome?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Hey guys what is the best Nvidia driver to use right now performance-wise but without the Chrome related TDR's?
> 
> Also, how do you disable hardware acceleration in Chrome?


I'm using the latest hotfix (353.49) without any issues, but I saw somebody say that he thought 353.8 was the last "stable" one FWIW.

To disable hardware acceleration... Hamburger bun --> Settings --> Show Advanced Settings --> untick the box under "system" header.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> G1 is the best card to get if you intend to stay with it's cooler (AIO route is foreclosed upon as it doesn't come equipped with mid-plate to address VRM / MOSFET cooling), do not intend to go SLI (700W of heat in your computer case), and are willing to take a slight chance in receiving, and then living with coil whine.
> 
> Classified would be my second choice, but you can't even get your hands on one.
> 
> Third would be the MSI 6G as you can mate an AIO to it (Kraken G10), it's VRM mid-plate is ideal, and it has more robust components and 2x8-pin power delivery.
> 
> Strix is also an option, but is of the same design as Gigabyte's G1 where there is no VRM cooling mid-plate so youre stuck with its cooler which is not a great performer (at least with the default fan algorithm).
> 
> So G1 if you intend to stay on air, don't intend to go SLI, don't want to mess around with AIO's, and are willing to deal with coil whine if you should get a card that exhibits that.


I don't know how you've come to the conclusion that the "STRIX cooler is not a great performer"? Do you even own one? Do you have any hands on personal experience with any of these cards?
I've personally had the MSI 6G and currently have the STRIX, and the STRIX has a superior cooler it's larger and keeps the card cooler during long gaming sessions, also keeping a higher steady clock speed without throttling issues. Yes the "auto" fan profile is set to be nearly silent and it will stay under 47% during gaming, and it gets hot, but it's very simple to make a better fan profile. With a high fan speed I can keep this card in the low 60's, the MSI card can't do that. Also with a slight bump in fan speed around 51-53% it still stay quiet and cools very well, keeps temps in the mid to low 70s.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I completely agree. And they still will hit 1400MHz, so unless that last 100Mhz is that important you can have the best looking 980 Ti's with heat pushed OUT of your case for a good $50 under non-reference ($649.).
> 
> Or you can add $75 to the layout of a non-reference card, ideally MSI's 6G (what I went with) and push all that heat out of your case and enjoy that 50C thermal ceiling (most 6G owners here are at 1570MHz with a custom vbios, 1.243V, PL: 127%, "Boost" disabled, and Kraken G10's with load temps of 50C):
> 
> Release the Kraken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980 Ti update coming soon....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I completely agree. And they still will hit 1400MHz, so unless that last 100Mhz is that important you can have the best looking 980 Ti's with heat pushed OUT of your case for a good $50 under non-reference ($649.).
> 
> Or you can add $75 to the layout of a non-reference card, ideally MSI's 6G (what I went with) and push all that heat out of your case and enjoy that 50C thermal ceiling (most 6G owners here are at 1570MHz with a custom vbios, 1.243V, PL: 127%, "Boost" disabled, and Kraken G10's with load temps of 50C):
> 
> Release the Kraken:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980 Ti update coming soon....


where is this bios? I've been looking for a bios where boost is disabled since I dont like boost.


----------



## hemon

Hi,

what's the difference of OC/mhz/FPS in game with mod bios? What did you reach with the mod as difference to the stock bios?


----------



## Obyboby

Wow,

I didn't realize SLI for non-reference cards is a bad idea. I got myself a G1 Gaming and was considering SLI for the future, but yeah the top card would get too hot (seeing how a single card heats) so I'm now a bit concerned. Might as well sell it and buy 2 reference cards when I decide to watercool








But that's gonna cost me 2k euros









Unless watercooling 2x G1s is still kind of a good idea compared to 2 reference boards...................

(I'm quite happy with my actual G1 since it boosts nice and seems to be a good overclocker - but is it worth the extra 100 euros compared to a reference card?)


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Wow,
> 
> I didn't realize SLI for non-reference cards is a bad idea. I got myself a G1 Gaming and was considering SLI for the future, but yeah the top card would get too hot (seeing how a single card heats) so I'm now a bit concerned. Might as well sell it and buy 2 reference cards when I decide to watercool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that's gonna cost me 2k euros
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unless watercooling 2x G1s is still kind of a good idea compared to 2 reference boards...................
> 
> (I'm quite happy with my actual G1 since it boosts nice and seems to be a good overclocker - but is it worth the extra 100 euros compared to a reference card?)


There are ways to make SLI for non reference work out better than even reference, but it does take certain cases/a fair bit of work.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> I don't know how you've come to the conclusion that the "STRIX cooler is not a great performer"? Do you even own one? Do you have any hands on personal experience with any of these cards?
> I've personally had the MSI 6G and currently have the STRIX, and the STRIX has a superior cooler it's larger and keeps the card cooler during long gaming sessions, also keeping a higher steady clock speed without throttling issues. Yes the "auto" fan profile is set to be nearly silent and it will stay under 47% during gaming, and it gets hot, but it's very simple to make a better fan profile. With a high fan speed I can keep this card in the low 60's, the MSI card can't do that. Also with a slight bump in fan speed around 51-53% it still stay quiet and cools very well, keeps temps in the mid to low 70s.


Oh I don't know, maybe every review to date shows the Strix hitting 80C?

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,9.html






I didn't say the MSI 6G has a better cooler, in fact, if you go to the 6G sub-forum you'll find that I'm quite critical of it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/490

Unlike Gigabytes G1, the Strix cooler doesn't address memory cooling. As in at all.

Automated Manufacturing seems to be Hoopla and not much more. Thing doesn't OC any better than the next.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,35.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,35.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/zotac_geforce_gtx_980_ti_amp_extreme_review,35.html

Again, problem with the Strix is, you gotta wait around for a water-block if you want to get serious with overclocking, meanwhile, those of us with MSI 6G's are hitting 1570MHz stable right now by replacing Twin Frozr cooler with Kraken G10 (retaining VRM mid-plate, 6G has the best plate for this purpose) in conjunction with a custom vbios (1.243V, PL: 127%, Boost disabled).

Since this has become quite the E-Peen measuring contest (notice how I'm actually impartial here, owning MSI's 6G but still acknowledging Gigabytes G1 is the best 980 Ti ATM), lets make a challenge.

Lets compare price paid total, benchmarks, max stable frequency, acoustics, and motherboard temperature.

Think your Strix is good for 1570MHz stable at 50C on the GPU Core, with all that heat pushed out of the case and a corresponding 20C lower temps here and on other components, benchmarks of 22k GPU Firestrike for around $730? ($679 + $75 for Corsair H55 and NZXT Kraken G10 bracket)

Nah, your Strix is probably only good for 1450-1500MHz at 70-75C and maybe 20.5k GPU Firestrike for $750. and literally screams to keep the temps there with the fans at 100% RPM with all that heat dumped right into your case to be soaked up by your other components.

But hey, it has the owl face on the back-plate and was made by robots instead of Chinese Wage Slaves (human robots)!


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Oh I don't know, maybe every review to date shows the Strix hitting 80C?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,9.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the MSI 6G has a better cooler, in fact, if you go to the 6G sub-forum you'll find that I'm quite critical of it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/490
> 
> Unlike Gigabytes G1, the Strix cooler doesn't address memory cooling. As in at all.
> 
> Automated Manufacturing seems to be Hoopla and not much more. Thing doesn't OC any better than the next.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,35.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,35.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/zotac_geforce_gtx_980_ti_amp_extreme_review,35.html
> 
> Again, problem with the Strix is, you gotta wait around for a water-block if you want to get serious with overclocking, meanwhile, those of us with MSI 6G's are hitting 1570MHz stable right now by replacing Twin Frozr cooler with Kraken G10 (retaining VRM mid-plate, 6G has the best plate for this purpose) in conjunction with a custom vbios (1.243V, PL: 127%, Boost disabled).
> 
> Since this has become quite the E-Peen measuring contest (notice how I'm actually impartial here, owning MSI's 6G but still acknowledging Gigabytes G1 is the best 980 Ti ATM), lets make a challenge.
> 
> Lets compare price paid total, benchmarks, max stable frequency, acoustics, and motherboard temperature.
> 
> Think your Strix is good for 1570MHz stable at 50C on the GPU Core, with all that heat pushed out of the case and a corresponding 20C lower temps here and on other components, benchmarks of 22k GPU Firestrike for around $730? ($679 + $75 for Corsair H55 and NZXT Kraken G10 bracket)
> 
> Nah, your Strix is probably only good for 1450-1500MHz at 70-75C and maybe 20.5k GPU Firestrike for $750. and literally screams to keep the temps there with the fans at 100% RPM with all that heat dumped right into your case to be soaked up by your other components.
> 
> But hey, it has the owl face on the back-plate and was made by robots instead of Chinese Wage Slaves (human robots)!


???
Firestrike gpu score?? 22k?? Ure basing this on aio solution??

One thing i noticed with zotac amp extreme vs titan x reference. With that custom power delivery.. The bench stable n actual stable is 13mhz difference as oppose to refence 75-102 difference.

End of the day depends on asic. To hit 1500 u need asic 70. 1550. Asic 75.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> There are ways to make SLI for non reference work out better than even reference, but it does take certain cases/a fair bit of work.


I own a Corsair 760T








The question is: is it stupid to buy a second G1 and watercool them both, say in 3-6 months? Or would it be senseless since the only reason for the increased price of those cards is their air cooler?


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I own a Corsair 760T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The question is: is it stupid to buy a second G1 and watercool them both, say in 3-6 months? Or would it be senseless since the only reason for the increased price of those cards is their air cooler?


It isn't a bad idea to get a custom PCB card for water cooling at all. You will get higher possible OC's due to the dual 8 pin power. Also if you believe Gigabyte's gauntlet claims there's that. If you are planning to get blocks in 3-6 months EK will have them out for the G1 by then too.

My concern with watercooling my G1 is my coil whine will be more noticeable.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Oh I don't know, maybe every review to date shows the Strix hitting 80C?
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,9.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say the MSI 6G has a better cooler, in fact, if you go to the 6G sub-forum you'll find that I'm quite critical of it.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/490
> 
> Unlike Gigabytes G1, the Strix cooler doesn't address memory cooling. As in at all.
> 
> Automated Manufacturing seems to be Hoopla and not much more. Thing doesn't OC any better than the next.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/asus_geforce_gtx_980_ti_strix_review,35.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/msi_geforce_gtx_980_ti_gaming_oc_review,35.html
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/zotac_geforce_gtx_980_ti_amp_extreme_review,35.html
> 
> Again, problem with the Strix is, you gotta wait around for a water-block if you want to get serious with overclocking, meanwhile, those of us with MSI 6G's are hitting 1570MHz stable right now by replacing Twin Frozr cooler with Kraken G10 (retaining VRM mid-plate, 6G has the best plate for this purpose) in conjunction with a custom vbios (1.243V, PL: 127%, Boost disabled).
> 
> Since this has become quite the E-Peen measuring contest (notice how I'm actually impartial here, owning MSI's 6G but still acknowledging Gigabytes G1 is the best 980 Ti ATM), lets make a challenge.
> 
> Lets compare price paid total, benchmarks, max stable frequency, acoustics, and motherboard temperature.
> 
> Think your Strix is good for 1570MHz stable at 50C on the GPU Core, with all that heat pushed out of the case and a corresponding 20C lower temps here and on other components, benchmarks of 22k GPU Firestrike for around $730? ($679 + $75 for Corsair H55 and NZXT Kraken G10 bracket)
> 
> Nah, your Strix is probably only good for 1450-1500MHz at 70-75C and maybe 20.5k GPU Firestrike for $750. and literally screams to keep the temps there with the fans at 100% RPM with all that heat dumped right into your case to be soaked up by your other components.
> 
> But hey, it has the owl face on the back-plate and was made by robots instead of Chinese Wage Slaves (human robots)!


Interesting I just played some DAI for over an hour with temps at 70-71C... Yeah "all the reviews say...." Whatever you have no hands on personal experience with this card. So again you don't know how the fan works at different speeds no do you???

Did you read this review sir? http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_gtx980ti_strix_sli_review/24 Interesting how the temps were maxed out at 73C!

And as for all this nonsense about price and performance with modified aftermarket coolers and water cooling, that's fine if that's your thing but me personally and most of the end users just want to run our cards as is out of the box. STRIX price paid $669.99, MSI Gaming price paid $679.99, my STRIX outperformed the MSI out of the box for less money. Where did you come up with the STRIX price at $750? They were $669.99 on newegg read it yourself here: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> It isn't a bad idea to get a custom PCB card for water cooling at all. You will get higher possible OC's due to the dual 8 pin power. Also if you believe Gigabyte's gauntlet claims there's that. If you are planning to get blocks in 3-6 months EK will have them out for the G1 by then too.
> 
> My concern with watercooling my G1 is my coil whine will be more noticeable.


Thanks! Yeah, coil whine is such a pain.
I'm powering my PC with an XFX XTR 650W and I experienced coil whine with THREE 980s that I tried and also with this 980Ti I'm using at the moment. I am considering switching to a nice Seasonic 1200W PSU to get that extra power I'll need with a SLI and a water loop, and that might as well fix my coil whine (I'm not entirely sure though, but it would be a plus, I'm not swapping PSUs for that).
One thing I'm a bit worried about, is whether it is a good idea to buy the new PSU now, considering I'm not sure when I'm going to watercool/add the second GPU. Money-wise, I should save for a while before I can buy a water loop (say sept-oct), and december for the second video card. What would you guys say? Switch PSU now to be overclock safe with my current setup (see signature for more info) and be ready for my upgrade, or be patient and purchase PSU+loop together, and then add the second card in 2-3 months from that?


----------



## NucelarGen1

Hi,

No date for the Matrix Platinum?


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks! Yeah, coil whine is such a pain.
> I'm powering my PC with an XFX XTR 650W and I experienced coil whine with THREE 980s that I tried and also with this 980Ti I'm using at the moment. I am considering switching to a nice Seasonic 1200W PSU to get that extra power I'll need with a SLI and a water loop, and that might as well fix my coil whine (I'm not entirely sure though, but it would be a plus, I'm not swapping PSUs for that).
> One thing I'm a bit worried about, is whether it is a good idea to buy the new PSU now, considering I'm not sure when I'm going to watercool/add the second GPU. Money-wise, I should save for a while before I can buy a water loop (say sept-oct), and december for the second video card. What would you guys say? Switch PSU now to be overclock safe with my current setup (see signature for more info) and be ready for my upgrade, or be patient and purchase PSU+loop together, and then add the second card in 2-3 months from that?


I would wait for a deal on a PSU. As long as you don't push the voltages/TDP too high you will be ok on a 650.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> I would wait for a deal on a PSU. As long as you don't push the voltages/TDP too high you will be ok on a 650.


So, as long as I stay on stock VOLTAGE, but maybe push the clocks a bit higher (eg 1500/8000) I should be fine?


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> So, as long as I stay on stock VOLTAGE, but maybe push the clocks a bit higher (eg 1500/8000) I should be fine?


Technically you should be OK even at TDP on the *stock* BIOS depending on system overhead. If you have some really power hungry CPU at a high OC, and a bunch of stuff powered off the M/B you might be pushing it beyond 650 watts.

Also keep in mind you never want to actually be approaching the limits of your PSU. If you have a fairly modern CPU and a normal system load you should be right around or under the sweet spot of 80% PSU usage under normal gaming conditions with a max stable OC on stock BIOS


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> Technically you should be OK even at TDP on the *stock* BIOS depending on system overhead. If you have some really power hungry CPU at a high OC, and a bunch of stuff powered off the M/B you might be pushing it beyond 650 watts.
> 
> Also keep in mind you never want to actually be approaching the limits of your PSU. If you have a fairly modern CPU and a normal system load you should be right around or under the sweet spot of 80% PSU usage under normal gaming conditions with a max stable OC on stock BIOS


Well I got a 4790k overclocked to 4.7 GHz @ 1.28v, 7x140mm fans, a dvd drive, an NZXT hue, a Lamptron FC5v3...
But buying a seasonic 1200 would nearly double the power available xD will have to think on it a bit more.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Well I got a 4790k overclocked to 4.7 GHz @ 1.28v, 7x140mm fans, a dvd drive, an NZXT hue, a Lamptron FC5v3...
> But buying a seasonic 1200 would nearly double the power available xD will have to think on it a bit more.


I don't think you'd actually run out of power with that rig at stock TDP but it could get close while benchmarking. Without actually taking measurements it is hard to say. Usually you want a bit more overhead than that, especially while overclocking. PSU issues can make it a real pain to try and find overclocked stability.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> Technically you should be OK even at TDP on the *stock* BIOS depending on system overhead. If you have some really power hungry CPU at a high OC, and a bunch of stuff powered off the M/B you might be pushing it beyond 650 watts.
> 
> Also keep in mind you never want to actually be approaching the limits of your PSU. If you have a fairly modern CPU and a normal system load you should be right around or under the sweet spot of 80% PSU usage under normal gaming conditions with a max stable OC on stock BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> Well I got a 4790k overclocked to 4.7 GHz @ 1.28v, 7x140mm fans, a dvd drive, an NZXT hue, a Lamptron FC5v3...
> But buying a seasonic 1200 would nearly double the power available xD will have to think on it a bit more.
Click to expand...

your 650 is PLENTY getting 1200 is completely ridiculous; an OC'd socket 115x SYSTEM (read: everything) will use ~180 watts. add a _generous_ 300 for the card and you're not at 500 watts. even if you're folding/mining you won't hit that 50% "sweet spot" - which can be 40%-60%, not just 50% depends on the PSU.

you're good to go.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> your 650 is PLENTY getting 1200 is completely ridiculous; an OC'd socket 115x SYSTEM (read: everything) will use ~180 watts. add a _generous_ 300 for the card and you're not at 500 watts. even if you're folding/mining you won't hit that 50% "sweet spot" - which can be 40%-60%, not just 50% depends on the PSU.
> 
> you're good to go.


A 1200 isn't ridiculous for SLI, which is what he's talking about.

He could come close to 650 with that OC under a full load on both GPU and CPU, but I agree there's no real reason for concern under normal conditions. The 4790K CPU alone can use 150w at 4.7. The G1 cards can pull 360w stock, and hit the BIOS TDP when overclocked. That would be approaching the limit of that PSU, especially if it is older as they lose efficiency with age.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> It's now happening whenever it pleases, and the device manager trick no longer works. Disabling the card fixes it, but it goes back up again as soon as I enable it.
> 
> I'd appreciate it if anyone had any ideas.


In Nvidia Control Panel 3d Settings check Global Settings and make sure the card is not set to prefer maximum performance.
I ran into this same issue and that was the problem.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> In Nvidia Control Panel 3d Settings check Global Settings and make sure the card is not set to prefer maximum performance.
> I ran into this same issue and that was the problem.


No luck there. I did see the fan RPM reports as 0, so I think the fan sensor is broken and running at 100% as a result. RMA time.


----------



## rakesh27

Can this be done.

I brought a Corsair Hydro H75, originally i was gonna use it with a 290x and Corsair HG10 A1 Edition, then recently got a EVGA 980TI SC edition reference.

I looked at the EVGA Hybrid kit and from what i could see is on the 980TI reference cooler, you take off the plastic heatsink shield that houses the heatsink, then also remove the heatsink itself which consists of metal blades.

Once ive cleaned the CPU i mount the H75 on to it then put back the EVGA reference shield, maybe cut out the 2 holes on the side for water tubing...

I see in the Hybrid conversion the card powers the pump and the fan, if i do it this way could i just use molex off the PSU to power the pump and 2 fans for push and pull.

What i said above can this be done


----------



## lapino

Getting a max overclock of about +125 on the core (msi 6G) using afterburner, and getting some coil whine at that moment. Woud you consider that a decent overclocker?


----------



## jim2point0

+125 means nothing to me. What's it actually boosting to? Check the sensors tab in GPUz or afterburner to see the core clock when the card is under load.

Coil whine... not sure about that. This is something I've never experienced before (maybe I'm lucky) but... that has less to do with overclocking I think and more to do with actual product defects?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ???
> Firestrike gpu score?? 22k?? Ure basing this on aio solution??
> 
> One thing i noticed with zotac amp extreme vs titan x reference. With that custom power delivery.. The bench stable n actual stable is 13mhz difference as oppose to refence 75-102 difference.
> 
> End of the day depends on asic. To hit 1500 u need asic 70. 1550. Asic 75.


ASIC means diddly squat:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> I posted this on another thead but ill post this here too.
> 
> Asic means nothing anymore. My 63% asic just clocked to 1560mhz at 1.193voltage while my 72% or whatever it was can only do 1512mhz at 1.230mv. does 1502mhz at 1.187v though.
> 
> In sli i am now stable at 1506mhz on both cards at 1.187v
> 
> The max temp I am seeing is 73c. I believe my temps will always be lower than most users because I have a total of 9 fans in my case, not counting the 2 on each graphics card. Plus the corsiar air 540 is one of the best cases for air cooling and I made it even better by having a modded side panel intake feeding the top card lots of air.


Many many others are reporting results that completely defy the ASIC fable.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> Interesting I just played some DAI for over an hour with temps at 70-71C... Yeah "all the reviews say...." Whatever you have no hands on personal experience with this card. So again you don't know how the fan works at different speeds no do you???
> 
> Did you read this review sir? http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_gtx980ti_strix_sli_review/24 Interesting how the temps were maxed out at 73C!
> 
> And as for all this nonsense about price and performance with modified aftermarket coolers and water cooling, that's fine if that's your thing but me personally and most of the end users just want to run our cards as is out of the box. STRIX price paid $669.99, MSI Gaming price paid $679.99, my STRIX outperformed the MSI out of the box for less money. Where did you come up with the STRIX price at $750? They were $669.99 on newegg read it yourself here: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/


Nice! I can't wait to resume playing DAI, it's actually THE game that finally pushed me towards getting SLI OUT of my life. I was initially going to wait for Pascal, and figured 780 Ti SLI could hold me until then, as the number of games with poor SLI support I'm still playing is rather slim (Planetside 2, occasionally Titanfall etc.) but having just picked up DAI on sale for $35 and going through the entire rigermarole to try to get it to work right (overcome 30FPS cut-scene limit, etc. etc.) to my complete dismay I was seeing SLI related stuttering at like 90 FPS! WTH? And I tried EVERYTHING, spent a great deal of time trying to fix this one and the only thing that worked was disabling SLI, but then my frames went down to 40-45 (2560x1440) so I was then confronted with having to turn down the graphical settings from Ultra to High and I'm like "Hell NO, I don't turn down graphic settings!" I knew right then and there that I wanted a card with 2x 780 Ti SLI power NOW and not some time in late 2016-2017.

Yeah the Strix is a better card out-of-the-box vs. MSI's 6G, which admittedly is using the EXACT same cooler as it did on the 980, kinda cheap of MSI to not at least increase it's size. And I have seen pictures of horrible quality assurance, like the cooler being bent and partially detached from the card itself. As far as GPU binning / ASIC quality, it's a crap-shoot with nearly all of the cards, with exception of Gigabyte's G1 which actually goes through a binning process. I've seen Classified ASIC of 60%, MSI 6G mostly 60% actually, and I'm not sure about the Strix but I believe it's in the same boat. Again though, what many have pointed out, and others are confirming through direct experience (renji, quoted above, who has two 980 Ti for SLI's card with the lower ASIC clocks higher) is that ASIC may actually mean absolutely nothing in regards to overclockability. I've seen this mentioned MANY times elsewhere for a while now and it may be that we are again confirming it with 980 Ti.

Sounds like you got the better deal then, I remember hearing that Strix was going to go for $749.

And I have to say, the Strix is absolutely the best looking 980 Ti. I really like it's cooler design with it's heat-pipes looking like long-tube headers peaking out of a V8.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Well I got a 4790k overclocked to 4.7 GHz @ 1.28v, 7x140mm fans, a dvd drive, an NZXT hue, a Lamptron FC5v3...
> But buying a seasonic 1200 would nearly double the power available xD will have to think on it a bit more.


Nah, you can actually get by with an 850W PSU, despite the consternation and admonishment of many here in the "1500W PSU or nothing at all" camp. For example, I've currently a pair of 780 Ti overclocked to their limit (1254 core / 1900 memory, +75mV) AND a 180W TDP (as reported by CPU-Z, under full duress) CPU, an i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz with 1.375V, WITH the voltage at 1.55V on 4 sticks of memory (increased voltage here does actually increase power consumption) and I'm actually perfectly fine with an one year old RM850. Card's are probably pulling down 325W a piece as I have a custom vbios with PT at 120% vs. the default 106% (106 = 275W).

780 Ti TDP: 275W
980 Ti TDP: 275W

And go here and see Tiny Tim Logan mention, to the "1500W or nothing at all" crowd's dismay how their test system:

980 Ti Strix SLI
i7 4960k @ 4.5GHz
X79 RIVBE (same mobo, same processor as mine)

Is pulling 650W from the wall:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Can this be done.
> 
> I brought a Corsair Hydro H75, originally i was gonna use it with a 290x and Corsair HG10 A1 Edition, then recently got a EVGA 980TI SC edition reference.
> 
> I looked at the EVGA Hybrid kit and from what i could see is on the 980TI reference cooler, you take off the plastic heatsink shield that houses the heatsink, then also remove the heatsink itself which consists of metal blades.
> 
> Once ive cleaned the CPU i mount the H75 on to it then put back the EVGA reference shield, maybe cut out the 2 holes on the side for water tubing...
> 
> I see in the Hybrid conversion the card powers the pump and the fan, if i do it this way could i just use molex off the PSU to power the pump and 2 fans for push and pull.
> 
> What i said above can this be done


Others have asked if this can be done and the short answer is, no, not unless youre extremely handy with fabrication and from the technical side of things youre going to want to have some kind of heat-sink plate on the VRM and memory and this may be impossible within the confined space of the reference GPU cooler. That fan by itself is wholly inadequate. If youre talking about simply replicating EVGA's Hybrid Design but using the reference external shell, that may work, as EVGA is doing it and backing it by warranty, but I still believe their approach is inadequate without an actual heat-sink on the VRM / MOSFET and memory area.

To give you and idea of what simply using an AIO on the GPU core and no heat-sink on the VRM / MOSFET area is like, take a look at this NZXT Kraken G10 review by Puget Systems, pay special attention to the thermal images. VRM temps got up to 110C on both the R290x and GTX Titan whereas this same kit used with a retained VRM cooling mid-plate actually results in temps lower than with the cooler the kit replaced (following video).

https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/






I am not exactly sure how EVGA is addressing VRM cooling with their Hybrid offering, if at all. Personally I would err on the side of caution and not attempt to replicate their approach unless premature failure can be ruled out of the equation. Given the profit incentive, EVGA's calculus may be that premature failure with time is only slightly out of average replacement time (2-3 years) and / or warranty period. It's shameful, but this is the reality these days with Corporations / Manufacturers. They want your money, whether or not the end-product fails right outside of a warranty is irrelevant half the time, and intentional the other half (engineered obsolescence).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm using the latest hotfix (353.49) without any issues, but I saw somebody say that he thought 353.8 was the last "stable" one FWIW.
> 
> To disable hardware acceleration... Hamburger bun --> Settings --> Show Advanced Settings --> untick the box under "system" header.


Thanks, I will give this driver a shot.

Edit:

The feedback has me worried, particularly the following from a fellow 980 Ti owner:

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/853781/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-353-49-released-7-8-15-/6/

_Same here. Went from 100% stable w/ my 770SC to crash city with a 980 Ti SC. Tried two different cards, (RMA the first) all available drivers, and EVERY potential fix to get the 980 Ti to play nice. No luck. I event went down the rabbit hole of learning to modify drivers to get the 347.88's to work with the 980 Ti. Which I did, and it still crashed.

Sent my second card back for a refund. Wish I still had it for a few more days so I could try the TDR Manipulator octane mentioned.

I'll be keeping an eye on the forums and hoping for a fix. Paying $700 for the equivalent of an unstable beta gpu is BS._

I'm also hearing consistent reports of diminished performance with this latest hotfix, including stuttering in GTA 5 and other issues.

I'm thinking about modifying 350.12 to get it to work with 980 Ti, how do I accomplish this again?


----------



## Schwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Thanks, I will give this driver a shot.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> The feedback has me worried, particularly the following from a fellow 980 Ti owner:
> 
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/853781/geforce-drivers/announcing-geforce-hotfix-driver-353-49-released-7-8-15-/6/
> 
> _Same here. Went from 100% stable w/ my 770SC to crash city with a 980 Ti SC. Tried two different cards, (RMA the first) all available drivers, and EVERY potential fix to get the 980 Ti to play nice. No luck. I event went down the rabbit hole of learning to modify drivers to get the 347.88's to work with the 980 Ti. Which I did, and it still crashed.
> 
> Sent my second card back for a refund. Wish I still had it for a few more days so I could try the TDR Manipulator octane mentioned.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on the forums and hoping for a fix. Paying $700 for the equivalent of an unstable beta gpu is BS._


Same here. Went from stable 780 to this EVGA 980 TI SC+ which crashes constantly in The Witcher 3/GTAV. Hotfix drivers haven't helped, this is after a clean uninstall/reinstall using DDU. Underclocking the card to stock hasn't helped either.

One thing I haven't tried yet is uninstalling Precision X / Afterburner which someone else said improved things. I will try tonight and let you know how it goes, I'm getting close to returning this card and getting something else...


----------



## Exolaris

Are these cards supposed to sit at their base clock rate when idle? For example, my 980 Ti never drops below 1100 MHz, even when absolutely nothing is going on.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwarz*
> 
> Same here. Went from stable 780 to this EVGA 980 TI SC+ which crashes constantly in The Witcher 3/GTAV. Hotfix drivers haven't helped, this is after a clean uninstall/reinstall using DDU. Underclocking the card to stock hasn't helped either.
> 
> One thing I haven't tried yet is uninstalling Precision X / Afterburner which someone else said improved things. I will try tonight and let you know how it goes, I'm getting close to returning this card and getting something else...


Nvidia is totally shooting themselves in the foot here, potential 980 Ti buyers are returning cards because with Nvidia no longer perceiving AMD a threat they relaxed driver quality assurance / fired half the team / sent everyone on vacation etc. and now we can't even reliably use the new hardware.

How do I modify 350.12 to work with 980 Ti again? Thanks.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Are these cards supposed to sit at their base clock rate when idle? For example, my 980 Ti never drops below 1100 MHz, even when absolutely nothing is going on.


Not even web browsing?

Chrome has hardware acceleration enabled by default which can keep the card at 1100MHz.

I really wish I could just lower that clock rather than turning HW acceleration off (I'm sure Chrome doesn't need even half of that power).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Not even web browsing?
> 
> Chrome has hardware acceleration enabled by default which can keep the card at 1100MHz.
> 
> I really wish I could just lower that clock rather than turning HW acceleration off (I'm sure Chrome doesn't need even half of that power).


I don't actually mind having the clocks there with cooling addressed, my issue is the TDR's with acceleration enabled. Is anyone using a driver with HA enabled without the TDR's?

Alternatively, I found that information on how to modify older drivers to work with 980 Ti:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> quick and dirty to use an older driver:
> 
> install latest and then go find nv_dispwi.inf in the nvidia/displaydriver folder
> 
> copy to desktop - run DDU
> 
> install earlier driver, but it will fail when detecting hardware because of older inf file.
> 
> close installer.
> 
> then copy inf from desktop to nvidia/display driver folder - windows it will ask to replace - OK.
> 
> run the set up in the nivida folder - BOOM.
> 
> or follow this guide.


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Not even web browsing?
> 
> Chrome has hardware acceleration enabled by default which can keep the card at 1100MHz.
> 
> I really wish I could just lower that clock rather than turning HW acceleration off (I'm sure Chrome doesn't need even half of that power).


Yeah I've had HW acceleration in Chrome disabled for quite a while - just double checked to confirm that it's not running. I'll occasionally lock up graphically and my clocks drop to ~500 MHz until a reboot, but aside from that I sit at 1100 MHz at idle. I also get screen tearing on a Gsync screen, so maybe there is an issue with the card....


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Yeah I've had HW acceleration in Chrome disabled for quite a while - just double checked to confirm that it's not running. I'll occasionally lock up graphically and my clocks drop to ~500 MHz until a reboot, but aside from that I sit at 1100 MHz at idle. I also get screen tearing on a Gsync screen, so maybe there is an issue with the card....


If you are using 144hz in desktop the clocks remain very high for idle. For now its a best way to set refresh rate to 120hz where the clocks will be around 200Mhz and in games u can set 144hz.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Yeah I've had HW acceleration in Chrome disabled for quite a while - just double checked to confirm that it's not running. I'll occasionally lock up graphically and my clocks drop to ~500 MHz until a reboot, but aside from that I sit at 1100 MHz at idle. I also get screen tearing on a Gsync screen, so maybe there is an issue with the card....


You probably have maximum performance set in the nvidia control panel. Check that and set it back to default. It could cause that to happen.


----------



## xenthor

Hey everyone,

I've a Inno3D Black Series 980-ti which is power-target limited to 106%.

I tried the EVGA OC+ Rom from first , it partially did the job, but i lost my card original Overclock from inno3d and my GPU fan speed has now a huge offset (running minimum 1000rpm, while default bios min is 500rpm).

I've also a nice RGB led on the card which rely on the GPU fan speed which is now limited by this offset.

So, i switched back to original BIOS.

I was wondering if someone had an Inno3d custom Bios, or if i upload the rom here someone could do the power-target tweak or give me a link to a tutorial on how to tweak BIOS.

Any Help is appreciated.

Current futuremark:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5381365


----------



## Exolaris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winter2*
> 
> If you are using 144hz in desktop the clocks remain very high for idle. For now its a best way to set refresh rate to 120hz where the clocks will be around 200Mhz and in games u can set 144hz.


Nope, 120 Hz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> You probably have maximum performance set in the nvidia control panel. Check that and set it back to default. It could cause that to happen.


Nope, set to adaptive.


----------



## rakesh27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Nice! I can't wait to resume playing DAI, it's actually THE game that finally pushed me towards getting SLI OUT of my life. I was initially going to wait for Pascal, and figured 780 Ti SLI could hold me until then, as the number of games with poor SLI support I'm still playing is rather slim (Planetside 2, occasionally Titanfall etc.) but having just picked up DAI on sale for $35 and going through the entire rigermarole to try to get it to work right (overcome 30FPS cut-scene limit, etc. etc.) to my complete dismay I was seeing SLI related stuttering at like 90 FPS! WTH? And I tried EVERYTHING, spent a great deal of time trying to fix this one and the only thing that worked was disabling SLI, but then my frames went down to 40-45 (2560x1440) so I was then confronted with having to turn down the graphical settings from Ultra to High and I'm like "Hell NO, I don't turn down graphic settings!" I knew right then and there that I wanted a card with 2x 780 Ti SLI power NOW and not some time in late 2016-2017.
> 
> Yeah the Strix is a better card out-of-the-box vs. MSI's 6G, which admittedly is using the EXACT same cooler as it did on the 980, kinda cheap of MSI to not at least increase it's size. And I have seen pictures of horrible quality assurance, like the cooler being bent and partially detached from the card itself. As far as GPU binning / ASIC quality, it's a crap-shoot with nearly all of the cards, with exception of Gigabyte's G1 which actually goes through a binning process. I've seen Classified ASIC of 60%, MSI 6G mostly 60% actually, and I'm not sure about the Strix but I believe it's in the same boat. Again though, what many have pointed out, and others are confirming through direct experience (renji, quoted above, who has two 980 Ti for SLI's card with the lower ASIC clocks higher) is that ASIC may actually mean absolutely nothing in regards to overclockability. I've seen this mentioned MANY times elsewhere for a while now and it may be that we are again confirming it with 980 Ti.
> 
> Sounds like you got the better deal then, I remember hearing that Strix was going to go for $749.
> 
> And I have to say, the Strix is absolutely the best looking 980 Ti. I really like it's cooler design with it's heat-pipes looking like long-tube headers peaking out of a V8.
> Nah, you can actually get by with an 850W PSU, despite the consternation and admonishment of many here in the "1500W PSU or nothing at all" camp. For example, I've currently a pair of 780 Ti overclocked to their limit (1254 core / 1900 memory, +75mV) AND a 180W TDP (as reported by CPU-Z, under full duress) CPU, an i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz with 1.375V, WITH the voltage at 1.55V on 4 sticks of memory (increased voltage here does actually increase power consumption) and I'm actually perfectly fine with an one year old RM850. Card's are probably pulling down 325W a piece as I have a custom vbios with PT at 120% vs. the default 106% (106 = 275W).
> 
> 780 Ti TDP: 275W
> 980 Ti TDP: 275W
> 
> And go here and see Tiny Tim Logan mention, to the "1500W or nothing at all" crowd's dismay how their test system:
> 
> 980 Ti Strix SLI
> i7 4960k @ 4.5GHz
> X79 RIVBE (same mobo, same processor as mine)
> 
> Is pulling 650W from the wall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Others have asked if this can be done and the short answer is, no, not unless youre extremely handy with fabrication and from the technical side of things youre going to want to have some kind of heat-sink plate on the VRM and memory and this may be impossible within the confined space of the reference GPU cooler. That fan by itself is wholly inadequate. If youre talking about simply replicating EVGA's Hybrid Design but using the reference external shell, that may work, as EVGA is doing it and backing it by warranty, but I still believe their approach is inadequate without an actual heat-sink on the VRM / MOSFET and memory area.
> 
> To give you and idea of what simply using an AIO on the GPU core and no heat-sink on the VRM / MOSFET area is like, take a look at this NZXT Kraken G10 review by Puget Systems, pay special attention to the thermal images. VRM temps got up to 110C on both the R290x and GTX Titan whereas this same kit used with a retained VRM cooling mid-plate actually results in temps lower than with the cooler the kit replaced (following video).
> 
> https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/NZXT-Kraken-G10-Review-527/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not exactly sure how EVGA is addressing VRM cooling with their Hybrid offering, if at all. Personally I would err on the side of caution and not attempt to replicate their approach unless premature failure can be ruled out of the equation. Given the profit incentive, EVGA's calculus may be that premature failure with time is only slightly out of average replacement time (2-3 years) and / or warranty period. It's shameful, but this is the reality these days with Corporations / Manufacturers. They want your money, whether or not the end-product fails right outside of a warranty is irrelevant half the time, and intentional the other half (engineered obsolescence).


You see i thought the original reference design gpu plate is already catering for the vrms etc... so all i have to do is leave the orginal fan on, take of the cover and heatsink, then mount my h75, put the cover back on and im good to go...

EVGA do this wth hybrid setup and from tests i saw it didnt look that bad the temps...

Thanks for the help, im happy as i got my EVGA 980TI SC ref 475gbp....


----------



## medgart

Hi everyone,

I want to get a non reference GTX 980 Ti. My PC case is not big, so I have to get the smallest GTX 980 Ti. The card's length should not be more than 27cm. So I'm thinking about these two:

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR

http://www.msi.com/product/vga/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html#hero-specification

Which one do you think is better? And is these any other small non reference GTX 980 Ti that I'm missing and is worth buying?


----------



## friend'scatdied

I would get the MSI if the clearance is not an issue and cooling is a priority. The MSI will be slightly noisier however.

The MSI has a very tall (distance from PCIE slot to top of card) PCB and heatsink that may cause fitment issues with a number of cases.

The non-Classified and non-Kingpin eVGA cards are the same size as reference.


----------



## LeeT413

Anyone else notice coil whine with their 980Ti? Its quite annoying I can hear it in my analog headphones when I am gaming..... Sounds like buzzing but at a very low volume. I have an MSI z97 G43 Motherboard which is supposed to "eliminate" interference.... I'm going to try powering the headphones externally as apposed to on board and see if that corrects it. :


----------



## carlhil2

Finally, had to settle for the reference SC, I have a month to decide if I should go Classifieds..+160 on the core, +400 on the ram..asic #1 71%, card #2, 74%


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, had to settle for the reference SC, I have a month to decide if I should go Classifieds..+160 on the core, +400 on the ram..


I'm still waiting for a pair of non-reference to beat my Valley and Firestrike graphic scores.









I really dig the look of those ACX coolers.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a pair of non-reference to beat my Valley and Firestrike graphic scores.


Yeah, these reference aren't bad...haven't even got busy yet..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, had to settle for the reference SC, I have a month to decide if I should go Classifieds..+160 on the core, +400 on the ram..asic #1 71%, card #2, 74%


Replaced your TX's with Ti's? Why?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Replaced your TX's with Ti's? Why?


Wanted some non reference action, waiting on my local MC to get them in, so far, can't tell a difference..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Wanted some non reference action, waiting on my local MC to get them in, so far, can't tell a difference..


I doubt anyone can tell the difference in most titles. There's only a few games that like Titan X's extra cores. Crysis 3 for example.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> ASIC means diddly squat:
> Many many others are reporting results that completely defy the ASIC fable.


Prove it.
In titan x n 980ti its all about asic. Ppl are using past assumptions.

Asic 60=1400, with every 5% increase u get approximate 51mhz. below 65c u get another 13mhz.

Show me a asic 60 @[email protected]/1.24v...Firestrike n 3dmark11 performance.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a pair of non-reference to beat my Valley and Firestrike graphic scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really dig the look of those ACX coolers.


Firestrike link. Lol. Let me try.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Firestrike link. Lol. Let me try.


I believe this was my highest, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5325172


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I believe this was my highest, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5325172


Thats insane. What were u clocking at??


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> Interesting I just played some DAI for over an hour with temps at 70-71C... Yeah "all the reviews say...." Whatever you have no hands on personal experience with this card. So again you don't know how the fan works at different speeds no do you???
> 
> Did you read this review sir? http://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/gpu_displays/asus_gtx980ti_strix_sli_review/24 Interesting how the temps were maxed out at 73C!
> 
> And as for all this nonsense about price and performance with modified aftermarket coolers and water cooling, that's fine if that's your thing but me personally and most of the end users just want to run our cards as is out of the box. STRIX price paid $669.99, MSI Gaming price paid $679.99, my STRIX outperformed the MSI out of the box for less money. Where did you come up with the STRIX price at $750? They were $669.99 on newegg read it yourself here: http://www.nowinstock.net/computers/videocards/nvidia/gtx980ti/


lower temps on review > open bench.

If you test a game with vsync on or bad optimization... you are not using at 100% your card, therefore it's easy get lower temps.

If you want report comparable temps, try 15-30mins of unigine heaven loop, without fps limiter or vsync with the fan in auto... it will be useful for us.


----------



## looniam

meh. nevermind.


----------



## vulcan78

Holy crap guys, I got mine (MSI 6G) in and all I can say is WOW.

First run of Firestrike, default clocks:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7745365?

Then I tried +120 on the core, passed, then +120 core and +400 memory, passed, now it just passed +150 core (1506-1517MHz core) +400 memory, PASSED.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7745593?

Just got done with an extended bench; 10 minutes of Unigine Heaven, peak GPU temperature with +87mV, 68C.

ASIC: 69.3%

Driver: latest hotfix.

vbios: default.

I'm gonna run it like this (with the stock cooler) for some more stability testing but so far it's been about an hour and there have been no Chrome related TDR's (although I do have HA off).

Off to GTA 5!

So far extremely impressed and the cooler under full song isn't obnoxiously loud.

This cooler is doable but this is what I'm using (virtual test-bench):






Picture the 980 Ti in place of the 780 Ti's.

980 Ti update coming soon.


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I believe this was my highest, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5325172


what are your firestrike ultra scores? Then we will see if the clocks are stable


----------



## kabu

Hi all!
newbie joining the club....

Got 2 x EVGA GTX 980Ti SC w ref blower about 3 weeks ago.
Unfortunately had to RMA one of them. It was crashing very frequently under GTA V and had one non functioning DisplayPort.
Got the replacement late last week and spend the weekend putting them both under water (my 1st custom loop project).

Just about to get ready to BIOS mod my cards and noticed that the card that got replaced is with a newer BIOS version.
84.00.32.00.92 from 06/01/15 vs. 84.00.32.00.90 from 05/27/15


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Any idea what got changed in the new ref desing bios version?

I checked the modified BIOSes from the 1st page and these seem to be based on the older BIOS build from 05/27/15.
I assume the mod BIOSes are still fine, just wondering if anybody is interested on the newer ref design BIOS version.

My ASIC Quality is 75.7% and 70.0%


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Thats insane. What were u clocking at??


I can't recall what core was clocked at precisely, something like 1560, but the memory I found insane, 8312 effective (+650) and I hadn't even pushed it to crashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> what are your firestrike ultra scores? Then we will see if the clocks are stable


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5386764 (gsync enabled, multi monitors plugged in)

Here's my Windows 7 score without max clocks. I didn't mess around that night with Ultra while I was on Windows 8 so not sure what my max is there. Perhaps I'll see what I can get on it tonight.









edit: Couldn't help myself, here's Windows 8 score,

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7745900?


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I can't recall what core was clocked at precisely, something like 1560, but the memory I found insane, 8312 effective (+650) and I hadn't even pushed it to crashing.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5386764 (gsync enabled, multi monitors plugged in)
> 
> Here's my Windows 7 score without max clocks. I didn't mess around that night with Ultra while I was on Windows 8 so not sure what my max is there. Perhaps I'll see what I can get on it tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: Couldn't help myself, here's Windows 8 score,
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7745900?


That windows 8 score is amazing. When looking at the 980ti slu ultra scores. Im "Grin". Your clocks are great. On reference i am only able to hit 1540 core on a custom loop.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> That windows 8 score is amazing. When looking at the 980ti slu ultra scores. Im "Grin". Your clocks are great. On reference i am only able to hit 1540 core on a custom loop.


Thanks, to be fair before booting into Windows 8 I clocked my processor to my unstable 4.9 to keep it consistent with my regular Firestrike run which was also at the same speed. I'm also on a full loop and that's around my max as well so don't feel bad.


----------



## Dimebagg

So when you say windows 8 you mean 8.1?


----------



## vulcan78

After recording this brief video showcasing the replacement of my pair of 780 Ti's with a single 980 Ti I proof-viewed it on the recording device while GTA 5 was open and the temps stabilized at 63C for that particular scene with Franklin standing in front of his ritzy apartment.

Here's the Firestrike score with those clocks (+150 core / +400 memory, +87mV)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7745593?

To be honest, it may actually have more in it, but I'm satisfied here. It's hitting 21k GPU whereas the 780 Ti's it replaced we're at 23.5k. That's nearly 90% of the performance, all on one card, without any of the SLI associated issues.

I may drop that cooler though and try one of the pre-existing Krakeng G10's, just to see if it has 1570MHz in it but to be honest I love the aesthetics of the default cooler and it's currently stable at 1517MHz on the core.

Hottest I've seen the card so far was in Unigine Heaven after like 10 minutes of extended stability testing where it hit 68C.

I am running an aggressive fan algorithm where it ramps up linearly to 100% RPM at 60C. The noise, as can be kinda discerned in the video, isn't obnoxious, it's quite tolerable to be perfectly honest.

Driver: 353:49
vbios: default
PT: 109%
Temp Target: 91C (unlinked from PT)
+150 Core
+400 Memory
(1517Mhz actual)
+87mV
ASIC: 69.3%
Peak temps while gaming at 99% load constant: 65C
Idle temp: 30C
Ambient: 70-75F (July 13, 2015, Portland, Oregon)

Full System Specs:

Corsair Air 540 | Asus RIVBE | i7 4930k @ 4.5GHz w/ Corsair H60 push-pull (~75C Prime95) | MSI 980 Ti 6G +150 / +400 / +87mV | 4x8 Corsair Vengeance Pro @2133MHz | Crucial MX100 (512GB, 565 / 510 MB/s read / write) Corsair RM850 | Asus ROG Swift w/ Nvidia 3D Vision 2 | Win7 Pro | 19,328 Firestrike w/ everyday OC (1254 core / 1900 memory @ 1.212 V)

Here's the previous iterations of my rig:


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> So when you say windows 8 you mean 8.1?


Yup.

So my brother got a hydro copper, here's the stock bios for anyone that's interested. I've also submitted it to the TPU database.

GM200980TIHC.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## JynxLee

Might pickup another 980 Ti. I have an EVGA Supernova G2 750 Watt. Is this too close for any OC'ing? Wasn't planning on spending cash on another PSU but I may have too. I'm reading a lot of conflicting reviews on this setup w/ my PSU.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Might pickup another 980 Ti. I have an EVGA Supernova G2 750 Watt. Is this too close for any OC'ing? Wasn't planning on spending cash on another PSU but I may have too. I'm reading a lot of conflicting reviews on this setup w/ my PSU.


i'll repost this for you (it was when folks asked about SLI)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm going to leave this here (again)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did a little wattage measurement. Kill-A-Watt (so values "at the plug")
> cpu 4.625/1.35V Ram 3333 1.38V
> 
> Cyclops Bios
> Power @ 130% no offset voltage, 0% on both clocks:
> (Base clocks)
> Idle: 142W (all are +/- "5-ish" watts)
> Heaven 1080P: 590W
> Heaven 4K: 590W
> Mark 11 Scn#1: 710W
> FS scn#1: 670W
> FSU scn#1: 670W (full 4K ... volt limit kicks in)
> 
> 
> 
> *+87mV +260/+494 on core/vram:
> FSU: 840W*
> 
> 
> 
> i love seeing killawatt posts!
> (+1)
> 
> is that with the AX1500i?
> 
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=378
> 
> so using a slightly rounded up to 94% (error on the side of caution)
> 
> 840*.94= *~790 watts*
> 
> a cautious person would derate 80% for 987.5 - or a 1K PSU
> 
> yeah i get weird with this stuff . . sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> mind you that is Jpmboy's haswell-E system that will use 80-100 watts more than a socket 1150/55 and with cyclop's bios with a much higher power target.
Click to expand...

TLDR: you'll be pushing it to say the least. and i feel your pain - i have the same PSU.

E:
it would be nice if some folks would post some killawatts . . just saying.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll repost this for you (it was when folks asked about SLI)
> TLDR: you'll be pushing it to say the least. and i feel your pain - i have the same PSU.
> 
> E:
> it would be nice if some folks would post some killawatts . . just saying.


What do you need done? Have my rig plugged to one.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll repost this for you (it was when folks asked about SLI)
> TLDR: you'll be pushing it to say the least. and i feel your pain - i have the same PSU.
> 
> E:
> it would be nice if some folks would post some killawatts . . just saying.


Darn. I figured I would end up having to swap it out. Its such a nice PSU too







But I do have another system I put together with spare parts that is only missing a PSU, the 750 will be way overkill though but at least it will get used. If I just get a larger EVGA I can just reuse the same cables right? Its also the thought of rewiring that makes me cringe









Also, is everyone still agreeing to go reference cooler with SLI or will the ACX 2.0 be ok? I have the ACX and I can still swap it out for reference cooler but if I can grab another ACX 2.0 that would be easier. If its just a cple degrees higher or lower either way then I wont worry about it. Silence is also a balance I want to maintain.


----------



## jim2point0

Based on the results I keep seeing people post from firestrike ultra, I definitely need to return my 2nd card. My 150% scaling in firestrike ultra which is supposed to be closer to 190% is just horrible. And games will scale even worse than that. Not worth the extra $700. Maybe I'll try adding a 2nd card some time down the road when I have a new system built.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> lower temps on review > open bench.
> 
> If you test a game with vsync on or bad optimization... you are not using at 100% your card, therefore it's easy get lower temps.
> 
> If you want report comparable temps, try 15-30mins of unigine heaven loop, without fps limiter or vsync with the fan in auto... it will be useful for us.


All of the cards tested in that review were done with the same "open bench" so what's the difference... The temps are right inline with the other 980ti's using the same exact testing methods.

I never use vsync my GPU Tweak II software always shows GPU usage at 99% so that's pretty much the same as 100% as we don't know the it could be 99.9% anyway whats half or quarter of one percent going to do anyway... Nothing! And bad optimization like ***? I have the latest drivers, all games updated, tested all the new top AAA games what are you even talking about? Please tell me how my system has "bad optimization"?

Just ran three hours of Valley benchmark loops, auto fan max temps 76c. In a hot place upstairs, no AC summer time here in Los Angeles.

Anyway I prefer to use my own custom fan profile with the fan speed at 50-55% for MUCH better cooling. as the "auto" fan profile keeps the fans at 47%.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Might pickup another 980 Ti. I have an EVGA Supernova G2 750 Watt. Is this too close for any OC'ing? Wasn't planning on spending cash on another PSU but I may have too. I'm reading a lot of conflicting reviews on this setup w/ my PSU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll repost this for you (it was when folks asked about SLI)
> TLDR: you'll be pushing it to say the least. and i feel your pain - i have the same PSU.
> 
> E:
> it would be nice if some folks would post some killawatts . . just saying.


I'll do you one better, here's a video of the Killawatt during a Firestrike Ultra run. Keep in mind this is with a flashed bios and for whatever its worth the system has 18 GT-15's.









https://www.dropbox.com/s/zb0cfcnnct8fpf1/kilalwatt%20%2801%29.mp4?dl=0


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Darn. I figured I would end up having to swap it out. Its such a nice PSU too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do have another system I put together with spare parts that is only missing a PSU, the 750 will be way overkill though but at least it will get used. If I just get a larger EVGA I can just reuse the same cables right? Its also the thought of rewiring that makes me cringe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, is everyone still agreeing to go reference cooler with SLI or will the ACX 2.0 be ok? I have the ACX and I can still swap it out for reference cooler but if I can grab another ACX 2.0 that would be easier. If its just a cple degrees higher or lower either way then I wont worry about it. Silence is also a balance I want to maintain.


you can check the owner's thread but i do believe "one size fits all" since EVGA sells different color sleeving that's compatible to all G2/Ps/T2s

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'll do you one better, here's a video of the Killawatt during a Firestrike Ultra run. Keep in mind this is with a flashed bios and for whatever its worth the system has 18 GT-15's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/zb0cfcnnct8fpf1/kilalwatt%20%2801%29.mp4?dl=0


18 GT-15s? the label gives [email protected] fpr 9.96 watts*18=179.28 watts but i doubt they are running full speed(?)

did i just see ~290 watts idle? ~800 peak?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you can check the owner's thread but i do believe "one size fits all" since EVGA sells different color sleeving that's compatible to all G2/Ps/T2s
> 18 GT-15s? the label gives [email protected] fpr 9.96 watts*18=179.28 watts but i doubt they are running full speed(?)
> 
> did i just see ~290 watts idle? ~800 peak?


It's [email protected] for .0996 watts * 18 = 17.923 watts and I run them at about 60%. I idle at 115-122W.


----------



## looniam

the GT-15 google image was SMALL


----------



## renji1337

Is there a way to disable boost with these cards?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Is there a way to disable boost with these cards?


Yeah, a few of the bios's in the first post have it disabled. I personally like boost.


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> All of the cards tested in that review were done with the same "open bench" so what's the difference... The temps are right inline with the other 980ti's using the same exact testing methods.


I saw small or big differences like in guru site, and also in "case" temperature report.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> I never use vsync my GPU Tweak II software always shows GPU usage at 99% so that's pretty much the same as 100% as we don't know the it could be 99.9% anyway whats half or quarter of one percent going to do anyway... Nothing! And bad optimization like ***? I have the latest drivers, all games updated, tested all the new top AAA games what are you even talking about? Please tell me how my system has "bad optimization"?


I was saying that I don't know what games are you testing, and without a precise check of game/settings/ecc it's hard to say (and for bad optimization I was talking about some games/settings don't stress the vga enough, not your/our system).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> Just ran three hours of Valley benchmark loops, auto fan max temps 76c. In a hot place upstairs, no AC summer time here in Los Angeles.


This is good, I get similar temps. Thank you for your report.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> Anyway I prefer to use my own custom fan profile with the fan speed at 50-55% for MUCH better cooling. as the "auto" fan profile keeps the fans at 47%.


At 60%/65% still silent? Could you check?
Also report of temps in oc it would be great... MSI heatsink is very good and silent but not extraordinary when the card is overclocked.

p.s. I didn't want to be rude on the post before, sorry if I was.


----------



## renji1337

Hmm, I really want a bios that locks the voltage to 1.205 when gaming. I dont want the voltage to change with boost, do i have to disable boost and lock voltage? or could a bios be made where boost remains but just the voltage is locked? Idk how to mod bioses









I just want to make sure my cards in SLI stay at 1.205v each card because when they throttle it drops to 1.162v


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Hmm, I really want a bios that locks the voltage to 1.205 when gaming. I dont want the voltage to change with boost, do i have to disable boost and lock voltage? or could a bios be made where boost remains but just the voltage is locked? Idk how to mod bioses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure my cards in SLI stay at 1.205v each card because when they throttle it drops to 1.162v


You could ask in the Maxwell Bios thread. @Cyclops is pretty helpful there. What you're requesting can be done.


----------



## KickAssCop

I already tried the MSI gaming card but did not like it. I am currently running a classified and am thinking about SLi.

Which second card should I get? Gigabyte g1 or evga acx2.0. I just want to be able to run SLi at 1400 MHz and reasonably quiet air cooled s


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Hmm, I really want a bios that locks the voltage to 1.205 when gaming. I dont want the voltage to change with boost, do i have to disable boost and lock voltage? or could a bios be made where boost remains but just the voltage is locked? Idk how to mod bioses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure my cards in SLI stay at 1.205v each card because when they throttle it drops to 1.162v


Change the first two sliders on the voltage table to your desired amount, e.g. for 1.206v:


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> Hmm, I really want a bios that locks the voltage to 1.205 when gaming. I dont want the voltage to change with boost, do i have to disable boost and lock voltage? or could a bios be made where boost remains but just the voltage is locked? Idk how to mod bioses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to make sure my cards in SLI stay at 1.205v each card because when they throttle it drops to 1.162v


That's easy. You just open your stock bios with maxwell ii bios tweaker, go to the voltage table tab, modify the 1st and second line (with P00,P02 written next to it) to the voltage you'd like fixed during load. In your case, 1.205v. Save bios, reflash and voltage should be glued at 1.205 in games, boost running normally.


----------



## renji1337

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcworm*
> 
> Change the first two sliders on the voltage table to your desired amount, e.g. for 1.206v:


could i set this to lets say 1.215v and it will throttle down to 1.187v?

would my GPUs still fully downclock @ idle?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5386764 (gsync enabled, multi monitors plugged in)


Out of curiosity... can you tell me what you get with a single card in Firestrike Ultra?


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> I saw small or big differences like in guru site, and also in "case" temperature report.
> I was saying that I don't know what games are you testing, and without a precise check of game/settings/ecc it's hard to say (and for bad optimization I was talking about some games/settings don't stress the vga enough, not your/our system).
> This is good, I get similar temps. Thank you for your report.
> At 60%/65% still silent? Could you check?
> Also report of temps in oc it would be great... MSI heatsink is very good and silent but not extraordinary when the card is overclocked.
> 
> p.s. I didn't want to be rude on the post before, sorry if I was.


Yeah no worries man, didn't mean to come off rude either









Okay new STRIX 980 Ti data:

My very stable overclock: Core 1296 MHz - Boost 1397 MHz - actual GPU 2.0 Boost in game/benchmarks 1511 MHz

Volts: + 31 MV - 1.218

Memory: 7604 MHz

Power Target: maxed at 110%

Temp target: maxed at 91C

Ran Valley benchmark loops few times with each fan speed at a fixed percentage.

Fan speed% - Max Temps - Noise

65% --- 68C --- You can hear them, any louder and they're loud.

60% --- 70C --- You can still hear them but much better I can live with this.

55% --- 72C --- Nearly silent blends in with my case fans

50% --- 75C --- Silent

Auto (47%) --- 76C --- Silent as...

What we've gathered here's that the DirectCU III is very effective cooler that if allowed to run at speeds in excess of 50% does an excellent job!


----------



## Fador

And one more just for fun:

Asus STRIX 980 TI:

ASIC 69.3%

Core 1326 - Boost 1427 - GPU 2.0 Boost in Valley - 1554 MHz Not stable for long term only 1-2 loops

Maxed volts + 87 MV

Maxed Power 110%

Maxed Temp Target 91 C

Memory 7604 MHz

Fan Speed 100%

Max temps 63C


----------



## Sumner Rol

I've got an EK acetal/copper on my EVGA SC+. Modded the bios for 121%tdp/425w but still the 9k score on Extreme eludes me. Pictured is my high score. GPU-Z & P-X16 show my stable OC. No complaints with this card. It was an awesome upgrade from a water-cooled ref 780.


----------



## Dimebagg

f 780.[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an EK acetal/copper on my EVGA SC+. Modded the bios for 121%tdp/425w but still the 9k score on Extreme eludes me. Pictured is my high score. GPU-Z & P-X16 show my stable OC. No complaints with this card. It was an awesome upgrade from a water-cooled ref 780.


Couple options. Disable Aero. If you have multiple monitors disable them. Windows 8.1 is worth a couple hundred points aswell.


----------



## jiccman1965

Good Morning everyone, I got the EVGA GTX 980 ti SC, followed all the direction for flashing the card with no luck. Have done this before with titans and 980's. The Flash would not find the card. Tried newer flash then you run into cert issue. Any suggestion would be great.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neonash67*
> 
> What card do you have? ive achieved this on my msi gaming 6g and evga sc+ by adjusting the first 2 voltage sliders to 1281.3 - 1281.3mv and 1281.3-1600.0mv and clk 74 to 1281.3 - 1281.3mv and then adjusting the max table clock in boost table to something your card can easily hit eg 1468.5mhz.
> 
> Then in msi afterburner you untick unlock voltage control and your should be good to go launch a game/benchmark and you should be at 1468.5mhz/1274mv regardless of temperature unless off course you go over your set temp limit 83-91
> 
> Any offset you do to the core clock will simply be from the 1468.5mhz
> 
> 1274-1468.5.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> this is the bios im currently using for my msi gaming 6g


I'm trying different vbios, trying to get over the 1.243V limit. I've put the Kraken G10 on so core temps aren't an issue (48C max so far) but I'm getting crashes, even at 1537MHz, without artifacts, due to the 1.243V limit.

I just flashed to this vbios and I'm still restricted to +87mV in both PX and AB. Do I need a different version for an extended voltage scale or something?

Thanks in advance.

Oh and I'm also running a 6G.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey,

I have a question to all reference 980Ti owners - did any of you mod the green led? I want to sand off the green paint to match my black&white build (I know it will void my warranty), but...
On reddit and another forum some people claim, that the green logo is no longer painted plastic, but colored rubber and sanding it will be even worse?
I need some clarification on this, thanks


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an EK acetal/copper on my EVGA SC+. Modded the bios for 121%tdp/425w but still the 9k score on Extreme eludes me. Pictured is my high score. GPU-Z & P-X16 show my stable OC. No complaints with this card. It was an awesome upgrade from a water-cooled ref 780.


Tried myself. I don't usually run the extreme version but....



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7749661?

Ultra



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5398735

With a modded BIOS I might be able to crack 5000. Has anyone made a "MaxAir" equivalent for the Gigabyte G1?


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> 
> 
> I've got an EK acetal/copper on my EVGA SC+. Modded the bios for 121%tdp/425w but still the 9k score on Extreme eludes me. Pictured is my high score. GPU-Z & P-X16 show my stable OC. No complaints with this card. It was an awesome upgrade from a water-cooled ref 780.


How did you obtain or create the modified vbios with increased PT?

I managed to get ahold of one that supposedly increases PT to 127% but EVGA PX is still showing 109% as well as MSI AB. And another vbios, the one I ask about above, that supposedly increases voltage to 1.281 or so yet voltage is still limited to 1.243V.

What is going on here?


----------



## vulcan78

Nevermind guys and I apologize, I had the wrong version of NVFLASH so although I thought I was flashing to a different vbios nothing was going on.

The issue with the default vbios, and to answer a question "why not crank up the memory OC?", what happened when I tried +500 memory is that with the default MSI 6G PT of 109% the memory was now eating into the power limit and in the end I ended up with the same score as with +400 memory as now the core clocks were dipping down from 1537 to 1517 etc.

Well, now that I have upped the voltage to 1.255V and upped PT to 127% I picked up about 500 points in Firestrike, going from 21k to 21.5k.

Right now it's 1550MHz and 2000MHz memory stable. A considerable jump from the 1504 and 1950MHz it was at on air (it wan't 100% stable either, I ended up getting crashes with the core hitting nearly 70C in Titanfall, prompting me to jettison the beautiful MSI 6G cooler earlier than I anticipated for the G10 combo).

Dropping my core 20-25C seems to have increased my OC ceiling by about 50MHz but here at 1550 there are a few occasional subtle artifacts in Heaven so I probably wont be trying for anything higher.

Peak temp in Heaven is still 48C with the G10 + H55 and IC Diamond.

Here's the correct version of NVFLASH:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-970-980-980ti-titan-x#post_23065377

I'm totally stoked.

Default clocks:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5395462

Current with G10 +H55:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7750307?

Oh and I'm still on Win7, I imagine I would be really close if not slightly over 22k if I was on 8.1...


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> And one more just for fun:
> 
> Asus STRIX 980 TI:
> 
> ASIC 69.3%
> 
> Core 1326 - Boost 1427 - GPU 2.0 Boost in Valley - 1554 MHz Not stable for long term only 1-2 loops
> 
> Maxed volts + 87 MV
> 
> Maxed Power 110%
> 
> Maxed Temp Target 91 C
> 
> Memory 7604 MHz
> 
> Fan Speed 100%
> 
> Max temps 63C


Very nice!


----------



## GorillaSceptre

Would those of you who have posted your temps/clocks mind stating your ambient temps? It easily goes past 30C where i live, it would help me out knowing what to expect.

Thanks.


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Would those of you who have posted your temps/clocks mind stating your ambient temps? It easily goes past 30C where i live, it would help me out knowing what to expect.
> 
> Thanks.


My clocks on a a Reference 980ti SC of 1544 core and 8020 mem were acheived on water with load temps of 29c and 1.127v


----------



## EarlZ

Placed my order for the Zotac 980Ti reference cards, I hope I can get at least 1418 on both cards.


----------



## carlhil2

All that I can say is, at 1400+, 980Ti in sli is kicking [email protected] in the...


----------



## welshmouse

Got my Gigabyte reference 980 ti today.

Seem to have found a decent overclock. haven't done any real stability testing yet but played some BF and it seems okay.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Backtracking on myself a bit...
> 
> Yeah, it looks like 1500+ on stock voltage is more possible than I thought. I wouldn't call it common though, since many of the reports seem to have crashed in-game and/or needed additional voltage.
> 
> The G1 has the advantage of relatively low temperatures (reducing the possibility of clock/voltage throttling), so with a good chip and decent stock voltage it might not be such a long shot to see 1500+.


1500+ is very common especially on non-reference boards.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GorillaSceptre*
> 
> Would those of you who have posted your temps/clocks mind stating your ambient temps? It easily goes past 30C where i live, it would help me out knowing what to expect.
> 
> Thanks.


My thermostat is currently at 76 deg or 24.4 C for the non US peeps.


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renji1337*
> 
> could i set this to lets say 1.215v and it will throttle down to 1.187v?
> 
> would my GPUs still fully downclock @ idle?


It should stick at whatever voltage you set on the slider no matter the temperature, P8 state (idle) would still drop clocks / volts as usual.


----------



## JoeGuy

I ordered my GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming on the 3rd of July and promtly sold my 970 to help pay for it. Shipment was scheduled for the 7th.

I've been informed they wont have any stock to ship until the 22nd at the earliest. And that's their guess







Would be tolerable if X99 had integrated graphics.


----------



## HeavyUser

Question for you overclocked guys. When I first for my card I overclocked it, it worked fine for about two weeks playing many many games but now it seems my OC is unstable, Ill get random driver crashes after playing games for like 20 minutes and I have to restart my machine to get games to work again....Anyone else having issues like this? I have backed down my overclock for now and no more crashes.....


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 1500+ is very common especially on non-reference boards.


It's not relatively common on stock voltage on any SKU right now.

Self-reported OCs on reviews (including professional ones) and forums seem to indicate 1400s as tops for the vast majority of the bell curve until you start adding voltage.

As it it a bell curve there are some exceptions that do not reflect the majority.

The key words I'm disputing here are "stock voltage".


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> It's not relatively common on stock voltage on any SKU right now.
> 
> Self-reported OCs on reviews (including professional ones) and forums seem to indicate 1400s as tops for the vast majority of the bell curve until you start adding voltage.
> 
> As it it a bell curve there are some exceptions that do not reflect the majority.
> 
> The key words I'm disputing here are *"stock voltage".*


Gotcha! I was wondering because pretty much everyone I've have seen or talked too everywhere can hit 1500+ with these cards. Takes a real dud to not be able to hit 1500.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Gotcha! I was wondering because pretty much everyone I've have seen or talked too everywhere can hit 1500+ with these cards. Takes a real dud to not be able to hit 1500.


Yeah, I was actually expecting 1500 to be harder to hit on the Ti given how much bigger and hotter it is than the 980 (along with the precedent from 680 -> 780). Especially since some of these chips are technically Titan X rejects.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Yeah, I was actually expecting 1500 to be harder to hit on the Ti given how much bigger and hotter it is than the 980 (along with the precedent from 680 -> 780). Especially since some of these chips are technically Titan X rejects.


LoL ... That's funny.

I've had three different ti's and all were able to hit 1500+ all be it not on stock voltage, and some were noticeably louder than others. But I think I've finally settled on one I like. Still waiting on the reviews for the HOF. I was out of town all weekend and haven't seen any. I'll have to check when I get home tonight.


----------



## patriotsfan82

Looking for some help in explaining the Power Tables for Maxwell VBIOS.

In most of the guides/example tutorials I've seen, the relationship between the first table (TDP) and the 6th table (Power Limit) has been glossed over or ignored completely. It seems to be taken for granted that these tables will match up or that one is more functional than the other.

In trying to solve my Power Limit issues, I followed a few posts that only mentioned tables 3-6 (PCIE Lane, 8 Pin, 8 Pin, power limit).

My Zotac AMP Extreme has the following tables defined:

Table 1: TDP?
Min 8%: 25W
Def 100%: 320W
Max 100%: 320W

Table 3: PCIe Lane
Min 45%: 30W
Def 100%: 66W
Max 114%: 75W

Table 4: 8 Pin Power
Min 19%: 30W
Def 100%: 162W
Max 111%: 180W

Table 5: 8 Pin Power
Min 19%: 30W
Def 100%: 162W
Max 111%: 180W

Table 6: Power Limit?
Min 26%: 100W
Def 100%: 390W
Max 112%: 435W

With those out of the way, I've noted some inconsistencies: Many posts indicate that the Power Slider maximum value (In my case 111%) should correspond with Table 6, but it doesn't. The only values it corresponds to are the 8 Pin Power tables, which seems weird.

Beyond that, I'm not sure what to make of my Power Limit table being so much larger than the TDP table. My guess is that these values being different is what is causing my issue. The power slider limit of 111% is chosen because the 112% Power Limit value breaches the TDP - Why choosing 111%? I don't know - maybe it's letting me change how much power can be pulled from the 8 Pins but not actually changing the overall power target (which would explain a lot).

Any insight from someone more experienced? Will changing table 1 help me out? Should I match it to the 390W value or something different?


----------



## dansi

I like to know what is the average max overclock on stock voltage 1.187v? Stable stock meaning Long gaming periods playability and not quick 3dmark FS stable


----------



## DrWerewolf

I have a GTX 980Ti SC

Max I can get is 1477Mhz Clock and 3700 Mhz Mem. Power limit set to 110 and temp limit set to 91, unlinked with priority set at temp. Asic 76.6

Thats +150 on core and +300 on Mem

No overvoltage as it makes no difference whatsoever.

Idt should be going over but Temp limits/ Power limits seem to be holding me back

As soon as my card goes over 60 (which is within 5mins of gaming at 1440p) the voltage throttles down to 1.18 and then over 70 down to 1.16. Temperature when benchmarking/gaming is never below 65 degrees

This voltage /Temp throttling drops my clock speeds down significantly, rendering the OC'ing process extremely frustrating.
I also had to roll back to the GTAV driver to fix stuttering in Witcher and GTAV. The drivers since GTAV (Witcher and Batman) are terrible...

Setting Overvoltage does nothing. No voltage boost whatsoever as the Temp limits seem to be throttling.

Can anyone confirm whether this is normal?

Would MaxAir bios be the best for me?

Ive just got he Arctic Accelro Extreme IV cooler and Im considering installing it. But as im limited to 60FPS (60Hz monitor) I dont know whether its worth my time installing, flashing, oc'ing all over again.

This built in throttling at 50, 60 and 70 degrees is so annoying. I dont understand why a card with a Max temp limit of 91 is limited at those temps?!?

My card never even reaches 80 with the fan profile I have set though it does regularly peak at the 110 Power Target

any advice appreciated, I can post screenshots of whatever info you require.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I like to know what is the average max overclock on stock voltage 1.187v? Stable stock meaning Long gaming periods playability and not quick 3dmark FS stable


Im getting an in game Max of 1477-1480 or thereabouts which drops when the card goes over 60 and 70 degrees respectively as the voltage in turn drops from 1.18 - 1.16


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I like to know what is the average max overclock on stock voltage 1.187v? Stable stock meaning Long gaming periods playability and not quick 3dmark FS stable


I got a stable 1508/2000 with stock BIOS and a 110% power target on my EVGA ACX+ SC, albeit with an AIO cooler.


----------



## carlhil2

Best that I can get without flashing bios, boosts over 1500 in sli during bench..http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5401668 top card reaches 75c, bottom card 57c..


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Question for you overclocked guys. When I first for my card I overclocked it, it worked fine for about two weeks playing many many games but now it seems my OC is unstable, Ill get random driver crashes after playing games for like 20 minutes and I have to restart my machine to get games to work again....Anyone else having issues like this? I have backed down my overclock for now and no more crashes.....


It could be a driver update or it could be that your GPU's thermal compound has broken in and now youre seeing +10C on the core. This is not uncommon, fresh TIM, no matter the type, always performs about 5-10C better than what you will expect once the TIM begins to solidify and harden. 10C will bring your overclocking overhead down about 20MHz. So if you were running on the ragged edge, had your OC right up until any more and it's unstable, well now it's unstable with the increase in temperature. You can either add voltage or dial it back.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> LoL ... That's funny.
> 
> I've had three different ti's and all were able to hit 1500+ all be it not on stock voltage, and some were noticeably louder than others. But I think I've finally settled on one I like. Still waiting on the reviews for the HOF. I was out of town all weekend and haven't seen any. I'll have to check when I get home tonight.


I agree, I was pleasantly surprised to be at 1500MHz with the stock MSI 6G cooler, I figured it had 1450-1475MHz in it at the most. BUT, extensive "stability testing" (hours upon hours of gaming) revealed that 1500MHz was not actually stable. It took Titanfall of all games to realize this, and I believe the memory OC was sufficiently tested here.

I delve into this with greater detail in another post-build video I am currently in the process of uploading to youtube (this time I'm not in my underwear, don't worry).


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrWerewolf*
> 
> I have a GTX 980Ti SC
> 
> Max I can get is 1477Mhz Clock and 3700 Mhz Mem. Power limit set to 110 and temp limit set to 91, unlinked with priority set at temp. Asic 76.6
> 
> Thats +150 on core and +300 on Mem
> 
> No overvoltage as it makes no difference whatsoever.
> 
> Idt should be going over but Temp limits/ Power limits seem to be holding me back
> 
> As soon as my card goes over 60 (which is within 5mins of gaming at 1440p) the voltage throttles down to 1.18 and then over 70 down to 1.16. Temperature when benchmarking/gaming is never below 65 degrees
> 
> This voltage /Temp throttling drops my clock speeds down significantly, rendering the OC'ing process extremely frustrating.
> I also had to roll back to the GTAV driver to fix stuttering in Witcher and GTAV. The drivers since GTAV (Witcher and Batman) are terrible...
> 
> Setting Overvoltage does nothing. No voltage boost whatsoever as the Temp limits seem to be throttling.
> 
> Can anyone confirm whether this is normal?
> 
> Would MaxAir bios be the best for me?
> 
> Ive just got he Arctic Accelro Extreme IV cooler and Im considering installing it. But as im limited to 60FPS (60Hz monitor) I dont know whether its worth my time installing, flashing, oc'ing all over again.
> 
> This built in throttling at 50, 60 and 70 degrees is so annoying. I dont understand why a card with a Max temp limit of 91 is limited at those temps?!?
> 
> My card never even reaches 80 with the fan profile I have set though it does regularly peak at the 110 Power Target
> 
> any advice appreciated, I can post screenshots of whatever info you require.


Try selecting "Force Constant Voltage" under Settings > General in MSI Afterburner.

I don't know if it's because youre running a reference board but I was not seeing this phenomenon with my MSI 6G and the default vbios at +87mV. It held at 1.243V, and this was back before replacing EVGA Precision X with MSI Afterburner (where the "Force Constant Voltage", if this option even existed, was at it's pre-defined default value).

You MIGHT get away with one of the modified vbios' floating around with increased PT if youre only seeing 70C on the core max. If youre seeing 75-80C you have no thermal headroom for this though. 70C is about the highest you can be at and still consider a modified vbios and even then youre going to only want to incease PT from 110 to maybe 115%.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> It could be a driver update or it could be that your GPU's thermal compound has broken in and now youre seeing +10C on the core. This is not uncommon, fresh TIM, no matter the type, always performs about 5-10C better than what you will expect once the TIM begins to solidify and harden. 10C will bring your overclocking overhead down about 20MHz. So if you were running on the ragged edge, had your OC right up until any more and it's unstable, well now it's unstable with the increase in temperature. You can either add voltage or dial it back.


I'm thinking driver because temps are very much still in check 68c running at 1490mhz core 4000mhz memory at stock volts


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I'm thinking driver because temps are very much still in check 68c running at 1490mhz core 4000mhz memory at stock volts


What driver?

I'm ROCK solid here with latest hotfix: 353.49 and HA disabled on Chrome.

Hell, it's been so solid I'm tempted to turn HA back on.

Also, you can avoid a lot of OC related crashes in games by going into NVCP and setting Power Management Mode to Prefer Max Performance.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I like to know what is the average max overclock on stock voltage 1.187v? Stable stock meaning Long gaming periods playability and not quick 3dmark FS stable


I can play most games at 1525 @ stock voltage though Witcher 3 gets kinda wonky at times. Temps are below 60 deg C. Now that I'm home for the week I'll post a better spread sheet of what I have going on.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What driver?
> 
> I'm ROCK solid here with latest hotfix: 353.49 and HA disabled on Chrome.
> 
> Hell, it's been so solid I'm tempted to turn HA back on.
> 
> Also, you can avoid a lot of OC related crashes in games by going into NVCP and setting Power Management Mode to Prefer Max Performance.


I've a few people doing this. Also make sure your CPU OC is 24/7 stable as well. As that will cause random crashing as well.


----------



## funfordcobra

EVGA reference SC in SLI will do about 1480 for me. 1520 if I disable SLI. Still good enough for top 100 SLI, but just barely.


----------



## DrWerewolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Try selecting "Force Constant Voltage" under Settings > General in MSI Afterburner.
> 
> I don't know if it's because youre running a reference board but I was not seeing this phenomenon with my MSI 6G and the default vbios at +87mV. It held at 1.243V, and this was back before replacing EVGA Precision X with MSI Afterburner (where the "Force Constant Voltage", if this option even existed, was at it's pre-defined default value).
> 
> You MIGHT get away with one of the modified vbios' floating around with increased PT if youre only seeing 70C on the core max. If youre seeing 75-80C you have no thermal headroom for this though. 70C is about the highest you can be at and still consider a modified vbios and even then youre going to only want to incease PT from 110 to maybe 115%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damen*
> 
> That cooler alone will help your throttle issues, install it. Mine keeps me at 58-60C load temps at 1540mhz core 1.275VC! And that is at 4k res with shadow of mordor and other GPU heavy games maxed out.


Thanks for the advice guys. Im gonna take my time at the weekend and install the Arctic Acellero and report back.

Im on an EVGA SC card. The voltage NEVER stays above 1.2 it always throttles down to 1.18 at around 63 degrees and sometimes down to 1.16 when it goes above 71 or so.

with my fan profile at the moment the Max is 74 degrees but that is rare. The regular steady temp when pushed is around 68-70

But the voltage wont go over those limits even with overvoltage turned on and maxed out +87mv .It will briefly hit the input voltage but as soon as those temps are reached its downvolting.

Thats default though right?

anyway ill install the Acellero ant get back with results asap.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Tried myself. I don't usually run the extreme version but....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7749661?
> 
> Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5398735
> 
> With a modded BIOS I might be able to crack 5000. Has anyone made a "MaxAir" equivalent for the Gigabyte G1?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Tried myself. I don't usually run the extreme version but....
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7749661?
> 
> Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5398735





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> With a modded BIOS I might be able to crack 5000. Has anyone made a "MaxAir" equivalent for the Gigabyte G1?


Attach the Gigabyte bios & I could match it to the MaxAir.


----------



## vulcan78

RELEASE THE KRAKEN!






Sorry for the 360p, apparently it takes a few hours for youtube to actually upload your video in full resolution. And although I state "1249MHz" I mean 1549MHz.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jiccman1965*
> 
> Good Morning everyone, I got the EVGA GTX 980 ti SC, followed all the direction for flashing the card with no luck. Have done this before with titans and 980's. The Flash would not find the card. Tried newer flash then you run into cert issue. Any suggestion would be great.


I had issues for a while as well trying to flash the bios; kept getting the cert error as well. Make sure you're using this version of nvflash. I found the download site was initially giving me the wrong version. So when you click on the download link click the Try MEGA.NZ button. On the next page you can hit "Download through your browser" under the other two buttons.

It was pretty easy at that point. Shut down Precision X, disabled the card, drag the bios onto nvflash, tell windows it's okay, 'y' twice, enabled card, restart. This was after over an hour of cert errors and non-detection by previous versions. Good luck!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sumner Rol*
> 
> Attach the Gigabyte bios & I could match it to the MaxAir.


Done!

GM200_giga.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Damen*
> 
> That or the Accelero 3 are the best options for cooling atm. By the way nice job, looks good.


TY!


----------



## DrexelDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> RELEASE THE KRAKEN!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the 360p, apparently it takes a few hours for youtube to actually upload your video in full resolution. And although I state "1249MHz" I mean 1549MHz.


Whats your ASIC score?

Also how do you like the Air 540? I am thinking of moving to it from my H440. Feel like my H440 has crappy airflow.


----------



## Sumner Rol

Here ya go. Own risk disclaimer and all that









g1_maxair.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> What driver?
> 
> I'm ROCK solid here with latest hotfix: 353.49 and HA disabled on Chrome.
> 
> Hell, it's been so solid I'm tempted to turn HA back on.
> 
> Also, you can avoid a lot of OC related crashes in games by going into NVCP and setting Power Management Mode to Prefer Max Performance.


I am on 353.30, Power Management is set to Prefer Max Performance. I wanted to wait until a full driver was released instead of installing the hotfix driver. I have also tried playing games without Chrome running and get the same result.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Whats your ASIC score?
> 
> Also how do you like the Air 540? I am thinking of moving to it from my H440. Feel like my H440 has crappy airflow.


69.3%

LOVE THE AIR 540.

Custom side panel fan is a must if youre intending to keep the card on air, every over at the MSI 6G sub-forum was thoroughly impressed with my 65-70 load temperatures at 1500MHz with 1.243V as everyone there with that voltage and frequency is sitting about 10-15C higher.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I am on 353.30, Power Management is set to Prefer Max Performance. I wanted to wait until a full driver was released instead of installing the hotfix driver. I have also tried playing games without Chrome running and get the same result.


I've been playing games with and without Chrome open (to let the last few youtube videos upload) and it doesn't matter, this driver is ROCK solid with HA disabled in Chrome. So much so that I'm tempted to turn HA back on although I don't know that the benefit is worth testing 100% stability.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I've been playing games with and without Chrome open (to let the last few youtube videos upload) and it doesn't matter, this driver is ROCK solid with HA disabled in Chrome. So much so that I'm tempted to turn HA back on although I don't know that the benefit is worth testing 100% stability.


Meh I guess I'll install it tonight and see what happens.

Edit: As a side note I can run any UnigineHeaven and Furmark for hours on the same OC with no issues :/


----------



## KickAssCop

Sorry if asked already but what is a good Classified bios to use? Can someone link me?


----------



## vulcan78

Release the Kraken: Concluding Remarks (better lighting, thoughts on SLI, idle temperature)


----------



## hammerabi

So I flashed both of my gtx 980 tis but something weird has happened...

The temperatures on my primary card are lower? Like by 5c, and im using the max voltage bios.

Also, should I be worried about my primary card heating up to 85C?


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> I've been playing games with and without Chrome open (to let the last few youtube videos upload) and it doesn't matter, this driver is ROCK solid with HA disabled in Chrome. So much so that I'm tempted to turn HA back on although I don't know that the benefit is worth testing 100% stability.


Hardware acceleration basically draws webpages on the GPU as polygon surfaces. Visually you won't see any difference without it but it usually means smoother animation, scrolling etc. Personally I never had any TDRs with Chrome even with the "bad" drivers.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> Hardware acceleration basically draws webpages on the GPU as polygon surfaces. Visually you won't see any difference without it but it usually means smoother animation, scrolling etc. Personally I never had any TDRs with Chrome even with the "bad" drivers.


Ah I see, thanks for the explanation. I might try HA re-enabled but I'm loving the stability.


----------



## PullTheTricker

My second 980 Ti has been on order for almost 3 weeks. Its been taking way too long, I think I may cancel the order. What do you guys think, worth it SLI for a high refresh rate addict like myself with a RoG Swift? Seeing perfomances for, lets say GTAV, I noticed that SLI actually is a perfomance LOSS rather then gain... maybe those benchmarks had some error in them or something, I mean SLI can't be that bad can it? Anyone SLI'ing these can state their opinion and experience?


----------



## jim2point0

Got a new Gigabyte G1 in the mail to see if my other card was causing an issue in SLI... and I've noticed that ASIC quality does seem to effect these.

1st card - 76.5% asic: +100 in AB = ~1480mhz
2nd card - 72% asic: +100 in AB = ~1460mhz
3rd card - 69.5% asic: +100 in AB = ~1450mhz

Can tell from the outset that this 3rd one will not be a winner. Let's hope I'm wrong and it's one of those magical <70% asic cards that still OCs like a dream (doubt it)


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> My second 980 Ti has been on order for almost 3 weeks. Its been taking way too long, I think I may cancel the order. What do you guys think, worth it SLI for a high refresh rate addict like myself with a RoG Swift? Seeing perfomances for, lets say GTAV, I noticed that SLI actually is a perfomance LOSS rather then gain... maybe those benchmarks had some error in them or something, I mean SLI can't be that bad can it? Anyone SLI'ing these can state their opinion and experience?


Swift here. No, SLI not worth the money, heat, issues and 50% scaling.


----------



## JynxLee

Just picked up an Asus Maximus Hero,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Swift here. No, SLI not worth the money, heat, issues and 50% scaling.


That's a bold statement.

There are many many different reasons why someone may SLI and for those reason's, yea its totally worth it.

For a single 27" 1440p it may not be worth it to most. (unless those are the only people you were addressing then yes I agree with you).


----------



## jim2point0

Heat issues are not my concern with SLI. 2 Gigabyte G1s in my case running games at 4K = max 74 degrees on the top card. The key is having a fan feeding air to the top car. A good fan in your side panel will really help with that.

As for the scaling, well, I've seen people get up to ~185% scaling in Firestrike ultra. And 4K is where you want SLI anyways. But that was a benchmark. No idea how games scale at 4K. I'm too lazy to test them rigorously.

Also, 3rd card seems promising. Completed a benchmark at 1520mhz. No changes to voltage yet. Still haven't tested 4K yet. Still haven't touched memory. But already exceeded my low expectations.


----------



## wholeeo

GTAV has been great for me in SLI on my XB270HU.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> GTAV has been great for me in SLI on my XB270HU.


I'm still waiting for a 4k IPS w/ 30" min, preferably 32" but I'm getting tired of waiting


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Heat issues are not my concern with SLI. 2 Gigabyte G1s in my case running games at 4K = max 74 degrees on the top card. The key is having a fan feeding air to the top car. A good fan in your side panel will really help with that.
> 
> As for the scaling, well, I've seen people get up to ~185% scaling in Firestrike ultra. And 4K is where you want SLI anyways. But that was a benchmark. No idea how games scale at 4K. I'm too lazy to test them rigorously
> 
> Also, 3rd card seems promising. Completed a benchmark at 1520mhz. No changes to voltage yet. Still haven't tested 4K yet. Still haven't touched memory. But already exceeded my low expectations.


real world, 50% scaling (99 to 146 fps gta 5 and 48 to 73 fps The Witcher 3)






Im talking also about the heat pumped into your room and 75c on G1 isnt anything to boast about as owners have that card at 60c single card config overclocked at 1500+MHz.

3rd card LOL.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I'm still waiting for a 4k IPS w/ 30" min, preferably 32" but I'm getting tired of waiting


I'm going to need a 4K IPS 120hz (at the least) Gsync panel at that size to get me to switch.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I'm going to need a 4K IPS 120hz (at the least) Gsync panel at that size to get me to switch.


Yea I left off Gsync accidentally.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Im talking also about the heat pumped into your room and 75c on G1 isnt anything to boast about as owners have that card at 60c single card config overclocked at 1500+MHz.
> 
> 3rd card LOL.


I'm not running 3 in SLI. 3rd card as in I'm either shipping 2 of them back, or keeping 2 and shipping 1 back (something is choking my system and causing even worse scaling in SLI that I should be getting - trying to narrow down the cause).

And yeah, temps on single card are great of course, but in SLI it's still manageable. There's definitively a noticeable increase in room heat, but I have a ceiling fan and a relatively cool house. I expect most people would be taking this stuff into consideration though. "SLI not worth it" is just too broad a statement to make.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm not running 3 in SLI. 3rd card as in I'm either shipping 2 of them back, or keeping 2 and shipping 1 back.
> 
> And yeah, temps on single card are great of course, but in SLI it's still manageable. There's definitively a noticeable increase in room heat, but I have a ceiling fan and a relatively cool house. I expect most people would be taking this stuff into consideration though. "SLI not worth it" is just too broad a statement to make.


Do yourself a favor and ship two back. Pascal 1080 Ti ETA: 18 months.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Swift here. No, SLI not worth the money, heat, issues and 50% scaling.


That's a rather subjective claim. There are plenty of reasons why you would want a sli system. 50% scaling is not the case most of the time.


----------



## jim2point0

I'll probably upgrade again in less than 18 months









Also, I looked up a review to see how these scale in SLI.

http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/

That's just 1 review though, but their average scaling from 8 games - ~150% at 4K. Yeah, I mean that's not amazing. And the only reason it's that high is because Tomb Raider is almost 200% (***). But I feel like I had better scaling than that back when I used 2 680s. Weird.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'll probably upgrade again in less than 18 months


Lol same here. These people always trying to find a reason to hold on upgrades until next generation are in the wrong forums.


----------



## JynxLee

Question for the guys with the reference blowers, how much louder is it really than an ACX.

I'm recently switched to a Fractal R5 for silence. I have an EVGA 980 Ti ACX SC in there now. But I'm going to be picking up my second card soon however I can still swap out my currently Ti. So I was thinking I'd go reference, but would going reference defeat my reasons for having went to an R5 to begin with?

Just looking for some experience from those of you using them now, maybe even some of you with the same case, before my time to replace it runs out.


----------



## funfordcobra

Just finished some accents to my SLI 980 TI rig.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153344.jpg.html

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153357.jpg.html


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Question for the guys with the reference blowers, how much louder is it really than an ACX.
> 
> I'm recently switched to a Fractal R5 for silence. I have an EVGA 980 Ti ACX SC in there now. But I'm going to be picking up my second card soon however I can still swap out my currently Ti. So I was thinking I'd go reference, but would going reference defeat my reasons for having went to an R5 to begin with?
> 
> Just looking for some experience from those of you using them now, maybe even some of you with the same case, before my time to replace it runs out.


It will most definitely will. I had both versions and the reference is louder by a large margin while the ACX is the quietest 980 TI available, based on personal experience and reviews.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Just finished some accents to my SLI 980 TI rig.
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153344.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153357.jpg.html


Why so many fans for so few components?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> It will most definitely will. I had both versions and the reference is louder by a large margin while the ACX is the quietest 980 TI available, based on personal experience and reviews.


I'm only concerned that 2 980 Ti ACX's will heat up the inside of an R5 to much.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'll probably upgrade again in less than 18 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I looked up a review to see how these scale in SLI.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/
> 
> That's just 1 review though, but their average scaling from 8 games - ~150% at 4K. Yeah, I mean that's not amazing. And the only reason it's that high is because Tomb Raider is almost 200% (***). But I feel like I had better scaling than that back when I used 2 680s. Weird.


Thats lousy scaling. Semantics: when I say 50% scaling I mean that there is a 50% improvement in performance, i.e. from say 50 to 75 FPS. Looking at Max PC article and it's the same by simply subtracting 100% (i.e. 50% instead off 150%).

TR 2013 will forever be the only game with near 100% 2x SLI scaling (ahem, 200% scaling, FINE)

But this is just dismal performance:

http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/

Scaling does however, increase with resolution, making it a worthwhile and necessary investment at and ONLY at 4k. Article makes no mention of sli stuttering and absence of sli support altogether.


----------



## jim2point0

Yeah, semantics. I know what you mean. Saying 150% is just a lazy way of figuring it out (75 \ 50 = 1.5).

Why is Tomb Raider so magical?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Just finished some accents to my SLI 980 TI rig.
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153344.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153357.jpg.html


What case is that? Did you have to mod it? Looks very nice! Also, what kind of cables are those? Are they custom? I kinda don't like how bulky the cables are that ship with most power supplies.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Just finished some accents to my SLI 980 TI rig.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153344.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153357.jpg.html


9.3/10

needs EVGA supernova 1200 G2


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yeah, semantics. I know what you mean. Saying 150% is just a lazy way of figuring it out (75 \ 50 = 1.5).
> 
> Why is Tomb Raider so magical?
> What case is that? Did you have to mod it? Looks very nice! Also, what kind of cables are those? Are they custom? I kinda don't like how bulky the cables are that ship with most power supplies.


Lara Croft's aSSets.







BTW, I updated my last comment with a qualifying remark, its worth re-reading.


----------



## EVGA-JacobF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Just finished some accents to my SLI 980 TI rig.
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153344.jpg.html
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150714_153357.jpg.html


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Scaling does however, increase with resolution, making it a worthwhile and necessary investment at and *ONLY* at 4k


You seem to be forgetting 120-144hz. Not every one is still stuck at 60hz, specially at 144hz resolution.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> You seem to be forgetting 120-144hz. Not every one is still stuck at 60hz, specially at 144hz resolution.


Not forgetting, I'm on 144Hz (Swift), article isnt limited to 60Hz either.

Dat Batman scaling, if you think that's worth it, that's your money.

http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I'm only concerned that 2 980 Ti ACX's will heat up the inside of an R5 to much.


You will be fine. Im currently running sli x1 SC and x1 g1 and there is a slight generation of heat but not by a large amount.


----------



## LeeT413

Hey guys I just upgraded to the technical preview of windows 10, performed a driver wipe before hand and now whenever I boot my pc up with dual monitors (one's a 4k and one's 1080p) The gpu doesnt like my 1080p monitor and doesn't send a display signal until I reinitialize it. (Power off and back on)

My question is, does anyone else experience this or is it just me? And do you guys think that it's simply a driver error or something else?

Thanks!

-Lee


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I'm only concerned that 2 980 Ti ACX's will heat up the inside of an R5 to much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> You will be fine. Im currently running sli x1 SC and x1 g1 and there is a slight generation of heat but not by a large amount.


Yeah if he likes 85C and a corresponding 1100MHz max core clock. Hell with that lousy scaling I bet my single MSI 6G Hybrid at 1550MHz core / 2000MHz memory (+40% faster than single at 1100MHz) will run with his SLI in most of the games in that MaxPC article or better.

Been there done that 2x ACX @ similar TDP (275W), he WILL see 85C primary:

Then






Now:






More on this issue:

ACX Coolers and SLI:
https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/115680/780-ti-dual-classified-sli-heat-issue

Heat and throttling:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html

(here's GM200 throttling down to 1071MHz at 85C):
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533339/titan-cannot-break-95-tdp-massive-throttling/


----------



## unreality

Hello there,

Friend of mine bought a Zotac 980 Ti and just built his computer. He gets artifacts in Unigine Heaven though (flashing grey bars now and then), could you please take a look over this video (just 8sec long). Is this the card? Could it be the system ram? He already tried different drivers with DDU.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> *Yeah if he likes 85C and a corresponding 1100MHz max core clock.* Hell with that lousy scaling I bet my single MSI 6G Hybrid at 1550MHz core / 2000MHz memory (+40% faster than single at 1100MHz) will run with his SLI in most of the games in that MaxPC article or better.
> 
> Been there done that 2x ACX @ similar TDP (275W), he WILL see 85C primary:
> 
> Then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:


I'd have to double check when I'm home from work but I'm pretty sure the max temp I've seen on my top SC+ is 81C. Core clock (stock) starts out at 1253 and drops to 1240 when the temps go up. Not sure what you're basing your "1100MHz max core clock" on, unless I'm misunderstanding you. Obviously I'm not indicative of the whole and others mileage may/will vary but this is what I'm seeing at least.

And as for whether it's worth it or not, if the second card lifts my min FPS to 60 or higher then it's worth it (to me).

Cheers.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeeT413*
> 
> Hey guys I just upgraded to the technical preview of windows 10, performed a driver wipe before hand and now whenever I boot my pc up with dual monitors (one's a 4k and one's 1080p) The gpu doesnt like my 1080p monitor and doesn't send a display signal until I reinitialize it. (Power off and back on)
> 
> My question is, does anyone else experience this or is it just me? And do you guys think that it's simply a driver error or something else?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> -Lee


Are you running the latest hotfix driver? They did something Win10-related in it...


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I'm only concerned that 2 980 Ti ACX's will heat up the inside of an R5 to much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I'd have to double check when I'm home from work but I'm pretty sure the max temp I've seen on my top SC+ is 81C. Core clock (stock) starts out at 1253 and drops to 1240 when the temps go up. Not sure what you're basing your "1100MHz max core clock" on, unless I'm misunderstanding you. Obviously I'm not indicative of the whole and others mileage may/will vary but this is what I'm seeing at least.
> 
> And as for whether it's worth it or not, if the second card lifts my min FPS to 60 or higher then it's worth it (to me).
> 
> Cheers.


YMMV. You must have excellent airflow to keep top ACX at 81C. At 85C severe throttling kicks in, dropping your core clocks another 100MHz, the GPU is trying to save itself with 95C the thermal shut-down point.

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html

I've edited my last post above with some relevant information including personal build videos to back up my own experience. The fact that youre seeing 81C means that my claim of 85C is no exaggeration at all given the myriad variables that would account for that 4C discrepancy.

ACX SLI IS NOT recommended.

Best to go ACX Hybrid SLI instead:


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Why so many fans for so few components?


Originally this rig had 3 way SLI FTX 770s. The fans were necessary because I do not like to do water-cooling on my rigs. (not knocking it) I do have another stock panel, but I just like fans lol.. Also, these cards really never even go above 65c at full load with this much positive pressure. 13 intake 1 exaust plus my 2 blower cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Yeah, semantics. I know what you mean. Saying 150% is just a lazy way of figuring it out (75 \ 50 = 1.5).
> 
> Why is Tomb Raider so magical?
> What case is that? Did you have to mod it? Looks very nice! Also, what kind of cables are those? Are they custom? I kinda don't like how bulky the cables are that ship with most power supplies.


Its a Coolermaster Cosmos II. It's been its main mods are the 6 fans in the front, otherwise its basically stock. I did pull a few SSD bay drives out of the front to free up space and switch up the fan configurations. The rest of the SSDs and HDDs are behind the very bottom 2 fans.

This case has a very big backside so cable management really isn't a problem as long as your cables are long enough. The cables are from corsair. They are proprietary for the Corsair AX1200. If you are interested in this PSU and cables I will be selling it in the next month cheap. I'm only swapping to EVGA Nova 1300 with the same style cables because I have a 50% off coupon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 9.3/10
> 
> needs EVGA supernova 1200 G2


Thanks. I'm actually picking up a Nova 1300 in the next few weeks. I have a 50% off coupon from the evga store and unfortunately the 1200s are sold out.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*


Thanks!


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> YMMV. You must have excellent airflow to keep top ACX at 81C. At 85C severe throttling kicks in, dropping your core clocks another 100MHz, the GPU is trying to save itself with 95C the thermal shut-down point.
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html
> 
> I've edited my last post above with some relevant information including personal build videos to back up my own experience. The fact that youre seeing 81C means that my claim of 85C is no exaggeration at all given the myriad variables that would account for that 4C discrepancy.
> 
> ACX SLI IS NOT recommended.
> 
> Best to go ACX Hybrid SLI instead:


You're right, I am only 4C off 85 and I have to admit I didn't realise the throttling kicked so hard at 85C. I tried the Hybrid but the pump buzz at idle put me off it so I decided to go with what I know, air cooling (if I could afford a custom loop I'd be all over it). I have my case fans set quite conservatively (I like quiet) so I know I have a lot more room to cool more efficiently if needed. I'm using the Air 540









Cheers.


----------



## jim2point0

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7758365?



THAT'S MORE LIKE IT. No more 7500 graphics score in Ultra. Up to 8700 now. The old card needed replaced apparently. Just couldn't keep up.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> You're right, I am only 4C off 85 and I have to admit I didn't realise the throttling kicked so hard at 85C. I tried the Hybrid but the pump buzz at idle put me off it so I decided to go with what I know, air cooling (if I could afford a custom loop I'd be all over it). I have my case fans set quite conservatively (I like quiet) so I know I have a lot more room to cool more efficiently if needed. I'm using the Air 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


I'll probably just end up just swapping this one out for a reference as soon as there back in stop and then pickup another reference later. OR...How about keeping my top ACX but just getting a reference for the bottom card? Cut down on noise and not overheat the top card as much? Thoughts...


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I'll probably just end up just swapping this one out for a reference as soon as there back in stop and then pickup another reference later. OR...How about keeping my top ACX but just getting a reference for the bottom card? Cut down on noise and not overheat the top card as much? Thoughts...


In theory a reference card on the bottom won't throw as much heat into the case to heat up your top card and hopefully it being on the bottom it won't get as hot and therefore not make as much noise. I have no direct experience with the reference blower on the 980 Ti though so I can't speak to how loud it might actually get; I've just heard it's pretty loud. I went with the ACX 2.0+ because it's the quietest air cooler on the 980 Ti even though it meant more heat in my case. It's about balance and getting what's important to you i.e. low noise, keeping cool, good overclocking etc. The only way I know of to get all of these things is to water cool









Cheers.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unreality*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> Friend of mine bought a Zotac 980 Ti and just built his computer. He gets artifacts in Unigine Heaven though (flashing grey bars now and then), could you please take a look over this video (just 8sec long). Is this the card? Could it be the system ram? He already tried different drivers with DDU.


Make sure everything is plugged in tightly, power supply PCIE, power supply's AC wall plug, display cable. Turn off overclocks if any and test. If none works, test it in another system. If that still turns out bad, you got a borked card.


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> You're right, I am only 4C off 85 and I have to admit I didn't realise the throttling kicked so hard at 85C. I tried the Hybrid but the pump buzz at idle put me off it so I decided to go with what I know, air cooling (if I could afford a custom loop I'd be all over it). I have my case fans set quite conservatively (I like quiet) so I know I have a lot more room to cool more efficiently if needed. I'm using the Air 540
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


No pump noise here, video proof to back it up!

Give the G10 + H55's a shot, you have the right cards for it (they have VRM cooling mid-plates)!

My 85C was when I was experimenting with 780 Ti's Skynet vbios (PT to 120%, increased voltage, boost disabled). Default vbios primary was "only" 75-80C with the fans at 100% RPM but default vbios' is for chumps.









Cheers.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Just ordered 3x of the EVGA reference 980 Tis with the blower cooler. I plan on testing them on air first on my bench, then moving to water, then putting them in my final build. Excited to get them all up and running!

Anything I should know about overclocking this guy?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> In theory a reference card on the bottom won't throw as much heat into the case to heat up your top card and hopefully it being on the bottom it won't get as hot and therefore not make as much noise. I have no direct experience with the reference blower on the 980 Ti though so I can't speak to how loud it might actually get; I've just heard it's pretty loud. I went with the ACX 2.0+ because it's the quietest air cooler on the 980 Ti even though it meant more heat in my case. It's about balance and getting what's important to you i.e. low noise, keeping cool, good overclocking etc. The only way I know of to get all of these things is to water cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers.


I agree I love the single card with ACX, My CPU is water cooled, staying around 29c idle and doesn't go over 60 on Prime95 while my card stays 30-32c. Its only the worry of the second card on the top card that bother's me. So I'll just have to keep researching, I talk to a lot of people with ACX cards but I can't ever get anyone running reference cards in sli to get much info from.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I agree I love the single card with ACX, My CPU is water cooled, staying around 29c idle and doesn't go over 60 on Prime95 while my card stays 30-32c. Its only the worry of the second card on the top card that bother's me. So I'll just have to keep researching, I talk to a lot of people with ACX cards but I can't ever get anyone running reference cards in sli to get much info from.


Keep in mind that running SLI on air will *always* make the top card hotter as it doesn't have the same unrestricted air flow that a single card will. You would need exceptional air flow to keep that from happening. IMO, YMMV, etc


----------



## jim2point0

How does bios flashing work with 2 cards in SLI? Does it flash them both at the same time?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Yeah if he likes 85C and a corresponding 1100MHz max core clock. Hell with that lousy scaling I bet my single MSI 6G Hybrid at 1550MHz core / 2000MHz memory (+40% faster than single at 1100MHz) will run with his SLI in most of the games in that MaxPC article or better.
> 
> Been there done that 2x ACX @ similar TDP (275W), he WILL see 85C primary:
> 
> Then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More on this issue:
> 
> ACX Coolers and SLI:
> https://forums.robertsspaceindustries.com/discussion/115680/780-ti-dual-classified-sli-heat-issue
> 
> Heat and throttling:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-titan-x-gm200-maxwell,4091-6.html
> 
> (here's GM200 throttling down to 1071MHz at 85C):
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/533339/titan-cannot-break-95-tdp-massive-throttling/


84c? Sorry about your temps, as the top one on my system never went above 80, therefore did not throttle.
One 980 ti is not enough for the witcher 3 at 1440p. So SLI is definetly worth the upgrade if you have the cash.
Now, if you could only afford one and are looking for a way to feel better about your single GPU system, that's another story...


----------



## cyph3rz




----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*


What point where you trying to make? I'm not trying to be rude I just didn't know the context behind this post.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> What point where you trying to make? I'm not trying to be rude I just didn't know the context behind this post.


I post these videos from time to time and just simply sharing for anyone who might find these videos interesting. More people game in 4K and there are those who want to see how the 980 Ti compares to other cards. These aren't my videos btw.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> I post these videos from time to time and just simply sharing for anyone who might find these videos interesting. More people game in 4K and there are those who want to see how the 980 Ti compares to other cards. These aren't my videos btw.


Oh ok cool it just kind of came out of nowhere so I didn't know if you was responding to any active convo's.


----------



## Orc Warlord

sigh i'm done with graphics cards and PCs man

I always get unlucky with the silicon lottery.

im just gonna go and buy that audi RS7 i've been eyeing lol


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> And one more just for fun:
> Asus STRIX 980 TI:
> ASIC 69.3%
> Core 1326 - Boost 1427 - GPU 2.0 Boost in Valley - 1554 MHz Not stable for long term only 1-2 loops
> Maxed volts + 87 MV
> Maxed Power 110%
> Maxed Temp Target 91 C
> Memory 7604 MHz
> Fan Speed 100%
> Max temps 63C


Very nice!

Very different from mine, in the long run I got a lot more °c and its max stable frequency is around 1465MHz./1474MHz.
And worse, if in Unigine the card was up to 74 ° c, today in Far Cry 4 (4K DSR) it reached 83°c...


----------



## Orc Warlord

just kidding i ordered an evga classy


----------



## bardm

Against my better judgement as 0 reviews, from any reputable site, to this day (***? ) exist, I just bought a classified. Newegg has them in stock right now. Latest review there says they were not able to get over 1480 core (not sure about voltage increases, but I would expect to get 1500mhz+ with stock volts). We'll see what happens...excited about upgrading from my 780 classified, though


----------



## looniam

got a classy- still in stock
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> just kidding i ordered an evga classy


I did actually park an RS7 only last week at work, that thing YANKS off the line, I got the TC to activate. Almost as fun as Tesla's P85D.

"Insane Creep Mode" LOL.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Against my better judgement as 0 reviews, from any reputable site, to this day (***? ) exist, I just bought a classified. Newegg has them in stock right now. Latest review there says they were not able to get over 1480 core (not sure about voltage increases, but I would expect to get 1500mhz+ with stock volts). We'll see what happens...excited about upgrading from my 780 classified, though


I hate you.

Part of the rationale for going MSI 6G was that Classy was sold out and going to be sold out for a while. Not less than a week after I buy my 6G.

Ah well, such is life. Please post your best stable overclocks for comparison.









Here's mine:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5399225

Compared to 780 Ti SLI stable best:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5048179


----------



## bardm

Will do. They are sold out already btw...


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys if I am going to SLI 980 Ti Hybrids, which EVGA Bridge do I use?

V2 long or short?

On a MSI X99s Gaming 7.


----------



## Conspiracy

finally get to join the club lol









ordered my classy at the last minute off newegg a little over an hour ago. now i just need to pick up one of those AIO water coolers later on and ill be rocking


----------



## PullTheTricker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> Swift here. No, SLI not worth the money, heat, issues and 50% scaling.


If those maximumpc benchmarks are anything to go by, 50% increase on max fps and 15-20% increase on minimum fps. Damn thats bad. How come video's on youtube with SLI comparisons seem much more decent? Like say, 70% most games.
Still not sure wheter to cancel the order for second card. Its been delayed for almost 3 weeks anyway, starting to run out of patience.
My system is pretty well cooled. Currently my single MSI 980 TI Gaming 6G doesn't get much hotter then 66c in most games. I have well ventilated case, so I don't see how SLI will make it that much worse.

But its about the perfomance for me. Yes I am a high refresh rate addict. Currently at 2560x1440 144Hz, I would love to be able to have 4x AA on everything and still never get below 70-80 fps. I like my fps at least 100+.

Although the thing i'm even more concerned about is noticeable input lag. I absolutely despise any form of input lag, and mouse movement delay. I want really smooth movement. And no I have never experienced SLI before, it would be my first time. I have EVGA Supernova 1000 P2 and 4790K at 4.8Ghz, so I don't think that could in any way bottleneck SLI setup.


----------



## jdstock76

I would say for straight up reliable gaming at 1080 and 1440 then 1 card is more than enough for any game.

HOWEVER ..... This is OCN!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I would say for straight up reliable gaming at 1080 and 1440 then 1 card is more than enough for any game.
> 
> HOWEVER ..... This is OCN!


Yea, one card is plenty for most games. I'm running one at the moment and it's pretty nice. Having 2 will be better, but not necessary to enjoy games.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Just sold my Titan Xtra loud and hot GPU's! I'm now in the market for 2 980 Ti's. I'm considering the Kingpin, Classy, Strix, G1 or perhaps even the Galax HoF. Need something that doesn't sound nearly as loud as the Titan X and has a cooler that looks and performs better. Research time!


----------



## Tablo

How are people finding the G1 in smaller ITX cases like the Node 304? Or even in a cramped mATX case, I think I'll be okay with the fan noise as long as it can stick at 1500~ rpm or less while gaming for a while.
Coming from a reference 670 FTW cooler than goes to 2200+ RPM and annoys me. Even has an annoying sound at idle at 1200 rpm...


----------



## aaronito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Would it not be just easy even without those? I could just place a 25x25x1,5 copper plate between the AiO H55 and the GPU, wouldnt it just erase the need of a midplate? And for the VRM heatsink i think there is a vent on the G10?


pp.


----------



## vulcan78

Reposted from MSi 6G sub-forum:

Well I picked up another 250 points in Firestrike, bringing it to 21.75k:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7761821?

780 Ti SLI best:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5048179

I wish it would make it over 22k but I don't think it's got it in it.

Right now max stable is 1550Mhz core / 2028Mhz memory (+550).

I could try for +575-600 memory but I don't know that I want to chance it.

It holds in Heaven here to (it will probably fail Titanfall).

Update:

Just ran Firestrike Extreme for the first time and HOLY SMOKES PT sits around 125% for Graphics Test 1!



Anyhow, it broke 10k GPU! That's exactly 10% behind my 780 Ti SLI best of 11.5k:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7761935?

780 Ti SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5331193
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just sold my Titan Xtra loud and hot GPU's! I'm now in the market for 2 980 Ti's. I'm considering the Kingpin, Classy, Strix, G1 or perhaps even the Galax HoF. Need something that doesn't sound nearly as loud as the Titan X and has a cooler that looks and performs better. Research time!


Nice case! You might want to check out my latest build update, I think you will like the acoustics and performance of this set-up.






I would run that with either a Classified or MSi 6G. Youre going to need a card with a suitable VRM cooling mid-plate, so the G1 and Strix are out of the equation.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Very different from mine, in the long run I got a lot more °c and its max stable frequency is around 1465MHz./1474MHz.
> And worse, if in Unigine the card was up to 74 ° c, today in Far Cry 4 (4K DSR) it reached 83°c...


What's your fan speed %? You must be using the auto fan profile with those temps no?

Mine looks like this in the prime temp areas:

60C 50% - 70C 55% - 80C 60% - 99C 99%


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> How does bios flashing work with 2 cards in SLI? Does it flash them both at the same time?


No, you need to specify an index which is essentially which card you want to flash. You flash one card, then the other.


----------



## hemon

What's the difference between stock and mod bios? Did you reach a better OC (= Mhz) with the mod bios? How better? Thanks.


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> What's the difference between stock and mod bios? Did you reach a better OC (= Mhz) with the mod bios? How better? Thanks.


I got about +50 MHz game stable by flashing to a 1.281 (or 1.274??) bios.

3% increase in scores worth it? Not really, but a 22k firestrike score sure looks pretty.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> I got about +50 MHz game stable by flashing to a 1.281 (or 1.274??) bios.
> 
> 3% increase in scores worth it? Not really, but a 22k firestrike score sure looks pretty.


Thanks for your reply.

Which bios should I install? I've the EVGA SC+ ACX2.0+


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> This case has a very big backside so cable management really isn't a problem as long as your cables are long enough. The cables are from corsair. They are proprietary for the Corsair AX1200. If you are interested in this PSU and cables I will be selling it in the next month cheap. I'm only swapping to EVGA Nova 1300 with the same style cables because I have a 50% off coupon.


Do you rip the cables out of the sleeves or something? I looked up that PSU and the PCIE cables still have the typical black sleeves around them which seem to be absent in your pictures. I don't think the sleeved cables look all that nice - some of mine are bright red O_O


----------



## escalibur

Aww....



Testing starts today.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Do you rip the cables out of the sleeves or something? I looked up that PSU and the PCIE cables still have the typical black sleeves around them which seem to be absent in your pictures. I don't think the sleeved cables look all that nice - some of mine are bright red O_O


It's an aftermarket kit just like evgas.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Just sold my Titan Xtra loud and hot GPU's! I'm now in the market for 2 980 Ti's. I'm considering the Kingpin, Classy, Strix, G1 or perhaps even the Galax HoF. Need something that doesn't sound nearly as loud as the Titan X and has a cooler that looks and performs better. Research time!


Lol, knew you would come around...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, knew you would come around...


Had to ditch the TXs. Too hot and loud for me and my lady.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Had to ditch the TXs. Too hot and loud for me and my lady.


True, it's like night and Day as far as the noise, these aftermarket fans are much better..can't wait to get a couple of Classifieds under water though..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> True, it's like night and Day as far as the noise, these aftermarket fans are much better..can't wait to get a couple of Classifieds under water though..


Is it? I couldn't get over how loud they were. Not sure who likes to game like that. I remember playing project cars 2 and my brother and buddy were over. My bro said something along the lines of my cards working really hard and that's why they are so loud. Kind of embarassing for me and my rig.


----------



## cstkl1




----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is it? I couldn't get over how loud they were. Not sure who likes to game like that. I remember playing project cars 2 and my brother and buddy were over. My bro said something along the lines of my cards working really hard and that's why they are so loud. Kind of embarassing for me and my rig.


My gf always looks out the window when i'm playing something, thinking that it's raining hard.









Those ref fans are murderous, nvidia should really improve the design, what is it 3 generatiion now with the same cooling unit? Lazy slobs.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> My gf always looks out the window when i'm playing something, thinking that it's raining hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those ref fans are murderous, nvidia should really improve the design, what is it 3 generatiion now with the same cooling unit? Lazy slobs.


lol. They do need to improve that cooler. Criminal to charge 1k and feature their old coolers and no backplate.


----------



## skkane

With my case closed, leaving gta v running, I can hear them from half way down the stairwell. A good 15m away, door room open







.

Maybe they just can't and that's the best we're ever gonna get unless they go the AIO WC route for top cards by default, which would suck IMO.

Going to go watch my top card melt some more at 90C, 100% fan speed.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> lol. They do need to improve that cooler. Criminal to charge 1k and feature their old coolers and no backplate.


Backplate. Nvidia gave their reason
N looking what happened with the amp extreme on sli.
They were right. Backplates would feed heat into another card when stacked in 3-4 way or a 2way matx etc.

Backplates hasnt given any form of performance increase.

As for cooler.. Reference will always be blower style. The titan coolers are the best there is in terms of performance n looks.

Non reference coolers will be just dumping that same heat back into the casing. Yes ab will show better temp on the gpu.
Yes other components in the casing will feel that difference in a bad way. So matter of how you look at it.

Silverstone vertical form factor cases are the best for reference coolers.

Btw bro if u were already planning to wc a claassified .. Then the tx cooler wasnt really a issue right.


----------



## skkane

Top backplate exhausting air out also, low profile 70mm on back, 2x110mm on front. Now just pay them to make it Nvidia...


----------



## DADDYDC650

My CPU stays around 65c at load so I don't think I have to worry about the heat being dumped in the case. Custom coolers have always performed better for me, especially in SLI. Of course not all custom coolers are better.

The TX blower needs improvement. You can't pump much voltage so you are very OC limited in SLI. Very loud as well. They also need to upgrade the look. Its so 3 years ago.


----------



## looniam

pro tip:

you can't pump much voltage on air - get a water block


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Top backplate exhausting air out also, low profile 70mm on back, 2x110mm on front. Now just pay them to make it Nvidia...


Hmm three way n 4 way stack?? Or matx two way??
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My CPU stays around 65c at load so I don't think I have to worry about the heat being dumped in the case. Custom coolers have always performed better for me, especially in SLI. Of course not all custom coolers are better.
> 
> The TX blower needs improvement. You can't pump much voltage so you are very OC limited in SLI. Very loud as well. They also need to upgrade the look. Its so 3 years ago.


Its black lol. N its better than titan black cooler. They did some improvement.

Btw found out something that can increase combine score on fs in bios. Now getting consistent scores.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hmm three way n 4 way stack?? Or matx two way??
> Its black lol. N its better than titan black cooler. They did some improvement.
> *
> Btw found out something that can increase combine score on fs in bios. Now getting consistent scores.*


Do tell


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, knew you would come around...
> 
> 
> 
> Had to ditch the TXs. Too hot and loud for me and my lady.
Click to expand...

note that that 980 TI is "one hot bastard" also...
you'ld have to go for something with "big" fans like the MSI Gaming , or go reference and slam a waterblock on it or get somthing like the EVGA Hybrid or Hydro copper


----------



## fisher6

Looking to buy a 980ti and puttting it under water. Do you guys think it's worth it to wait for EK to release blocks for the custom ones before buying or should I just grab a reference design 980ti and slap a titan x block on it? Reference is almost a 100$ cheaper here.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Hmm three way n 4 way stack?? Or matx two way??


I don't know but their engineers can invest more then the 5 minutes I did and figure it out. Their design is plain inneficient for the heat output of their gm200 chips.

http://www.cofan-usa.com/dc-fans

They can use frameless fans for the back, bigger blowers on front, with a good enclosure it should not be much bulkier.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Looking to buy a 980ti and puttting it under water. Do you guys think it's worth it to wait for EK to release blocks for the custom ones before buying or should I just grab a reference design 980ti and slap a titan x block on it? Reference is almost a 100$ cheaper here.


I got an EVGA SC "reference cooler" , just because i am going put it under water...
just not going to use an EK block though.. i'm waiting for the Watercool HK 4 to be in store









It all depends if you want looks or performance... and maybe resale.
If you know you are going to remove the cooler for a waterblock; then why buy a more expensive "custom" solution like ACX or MSI Gaming or Gigabyte G1 ? Unless you hope that having a "custom" cooler will up the resale price? At best it will add 5-10 $ to the "resale" value.

PS: you *could* of course get the EVGA Hydro Copper.. but in that case your potential resale will be limited to watercoolers only








((Unless EVGA includes the standard reference cooler with it... i cant remember.. do they? Or did they do that in the past?))

.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Is it? I couldn't get over how loud they were. Not sure who likes to game like that. I remember playing project cars 2 and my brother and buddy were over. My bro said something along the lines of my cards working really hard and that's why they are so loud. Kind of embarassing for me and my rig.


I have no issues with the ACX coolers, at least mine are quite..I am talking full blast..


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> I got an EVGA SC "reference cooler" , just because i am going put it under water...
> just not going to use an EK block though.. i'm waiting for the Watercool HK 4 to be in store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends if you want looks or performance... and maybe resale.
> If you know you are going to remove the cooler for a waterblock; then why buy a more expensive "custom" solution like ACX or MSI Gaming or Gigabyte G1 ? Unless you hope that having a "custom" cooler will up the resale price? At best it will add 5-10 $ to the "resale" value.
> 
> PS: you *could* of course get the EVGA Hydro Copper.. but in that case your potential resale will be limited to watercoolers only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((Unless EVGA includes the standard reference cooler with it... i cant remember.. do they? Or did they do that in the past?))
> 
> .


I have a custom a loop so I will be using a waterblock on it. Just unsure if the extra 100$ is worth it in performance and more overclockability compared to the ref model.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> I got an EVGA SC "reference cooler" , just because i am going put it under water...
> just not going to use an EK block though.. i'm waiting for the Watercool HK 4 to be in store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all depends if you want looks or performance... and maybe resale.
> If you know you are going to remove the cooler for a waterblock; then why buy a more expensive "custom" solution like ACX or MSI Gaming or Gigabyte G1 ? Unless you hope that having a "custom" cooler will up the resale price? At best it will add 5-10 $ to the "resale" value.
> 
> PS: you *could* of course get the EVGA Hydro Copper.. but in that case your potential resale will be limited to watercoolers only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ((Unless EVGA includes the standard reference cooler with it... i cant remember.. do they? Or did they do that in the past?))
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> I have a custom a loop so I will be using a waterblock on it. Just unsure if the extra 100$ is worth it in performance and more overclockability compared to the ref model.
Click to expand...

actually , as an example the EVGA 980 TI Superclocked comes in 3 "versions" : ReferenceCooler, ACX, ACXplus.. all with the same (super)clocks Only the Classy, Hybrid & Hydro are clocked even higher.
http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce%20900%20Series%20Family

But the questions is basically: "is a factory overclock worth $ 100 extra?"


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> actually , as an example the EVGA 980 TI Superclocked comes in 3 "versions" : ReferenceCooler, ACX, ACXplus.. all with the same (super)clocks Only the Classy, Hybrid & Hydro are clocked even higher.
> http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce%20900%20Series%20Family
> 
> But the questions is basically: "is a factory overclock worth $ 100 extra?"


Yup, that's what I can't decide. I have a MSI Gaming GTX 970 and it overclocks incredibly well. Never had reference before so I don't how much performance hit I take by saving 100$ that would instead go towards the EK block.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Which bios should I install? I've the EVGA SC+ ACX2.0+


Nothing until you save and send me your BIOS (because I'm a tard and didn't back mine up before flashing)









Once you've done that, Maxair is a nice option for getting the most from an air-cooled card.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pro tip:
> 
> you can't pump much voltage on air - get a water
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pro tip:
> 
> you can't pump much voltage on air - get a water block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true. I've owned a bunch of custom cards and they've taken a good amount of voltage. Nothing crazy but usually higher than reference and the fans arent nearly as loud. My TXs couldnt take more than 1.2v without my fans running at 90-100 percent. Something like the Ti Classy should be able to handle 1.25v and not sound like a jet taking off.
Click to expand...


----------



## DADDYDC650

@cstkl1, reference cooler sucks. Only cool thing about it is the color black lol.

What tip do you have for us?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> @cstkl1, reference cooler sucks. Only cool thing about it is the color black lol.
> 
> What tip do you have for us?


Testing another z97 , x99 n x79 over the weekend just to make sure this isnt just my mobo thing.


----------



## hemon

Should I buy the classified over the SC ACX (980 ti) if I'm on air? What do you think? And why?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Should I buy the classified over the SC ACX (980 ti) if I'm on air? What do you think? And why?


I'd say it really depends tbh. People's experience with the classy has been mixed so far, so it really seems like a crapshoot whether or not the classy can outperform the SC. The binning process seems nonexistant, so the only real tangible benefit it seems to objectively provide is better power delivery and dual bios.

If you can find one I'd say go for it, but for my money the marginal improvements it provides over the ACX+ just aren't worth the headache of waiting to find one in stock.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> actually , as an example the EVGA 980 TI Superclocked comes in 3 "versions" : ReferenceCooler, ACX, ACXplus.. all with the same (super)clocks Only the Classy, Hybrid & Hydro are clocked even higher.
> http://eu.evga.com/products/prodlist.asp?family=GeForce%20900%20Series%20Family
> 
> But the questions is basically: "is a factory overclock worth $ 100 extra?"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'd say it really depends tbh. People's experience with the classy has been mixed so far, so it really seems like a crapshoot whether or not the classy can outperform the SC. The binning process seems nonexistant, so the only real tangible benefit it seems to objectively provide is better power delivery and dual bios.
> 
> If you can find one I'd say go for it, but for my money the marginal improvements it provides over the ACX+ just aren't worth the headache of waiting to find one in stock.


Not only factory overclock, as the reply I quoted mentions it provides also a dual bios and better power delivery. Classy should be binned too but that's another discussion.

Classy are also supposed to be voltage unlocked while the reference ones are locked around 1.28 if I recall right. And the dual bios features allows you to overclock without worrying about the warranty.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pro tip:
> 
> you can't pump much voltage on air - get a water block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not true. I've owned a bunch of custom cards and they've taken a good amount of voltage. Nothing crazy but usually higher than reference and the fans arent nearly as loud. My TXs couldnt take more than 1.2v without my fans running at 90-100 percent. Something like the Ti Classy should be able to handle 1.25v and not sound like a jet taking off.
Click to expand...

1.25 is pumping voltage?









wow, just wow.

pssst - i fully expect my _soon to be arriving_ classy to handle 1.35v (like my 780ti - which hits 1.38 via dmm) before i would need to block it.









skate tough or go home.


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 1.25 is pumping voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, just wow.
> 
> pssst - i fully expect my _soon to be arriving_ classy to handle 1.35v (like my 780ti - which hits 1.38 via dmm) before i would need to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skate tough or go home.


Maxwell + More Voltage does not equal more clock when will this become apparent ?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> Maxwell + More Voltage does not equal more clock when will this become apparent ?


when GM200 chips stop hitting 2Ghz i guess.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Not only factory overclock, as the reply I quoted mentions it provides also a dual bios and better power delivery. Classy _should be_ binned too but that's another discussion.
> 
> Classy are also supposed to be voltage unlocked while the reference ones are locked around 1.28 if I recall right. And the dual bios features allows you to overclock without worrying about the warranty.


Of course the classy offers benefits beyond the base ACX card, but he asked if it was worth it on air. Dual bios is a plus, as is the power delivery, but I'd imagine he'll be hard pressed to take advantage of the increased voltage on an air cooler.

In a straight-up choice between the two, he should go classy every time as a matter of principle. But at some point the bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, and since the classy is nearly impossible to find at this point. So the decision is really a matter of choosing between $679 for an ACX SC now, or waiting another day or two or twelve to spend $699 on the classy and _maybe_ get another 50mhz of overclock if he gets lucky with the silicon lottery.

And that's to say nothing of the fact that this argument will be moot once the Kingpin and MSI lightning come onto the market in another month or two and blow them BOTH out of the water.


----------



## DrWerewolf

OC UK have a few different options in stock right now for anyone interested


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> And that's to say nothing of the fact that this argument will be moot once the Kingpin and MSI lightning come onto the market in another month or two and blow them BOTH out of the water.


The kingpin is rumored to be $850, so I don't know if your argument flies there









I'd choose a Classy for $700 over a Kingpin for $850.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 1.25 is pumping voltage?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow, just wow.
> 
> pssst - i fully expect my _soon to be arriving_ classy to handle 1.35v (like my 780ti - which hits 1.38 via dmm) before i would need to block it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skate tough or go home.


i don't pump that kind of voltage thru my gfx card when I game so I don't need water. Just enough juice for a good OC. TX SLI using stock cooler doesnt like more than stock volts unless you plan on going deaf or already are. That and add to the fact that Kingpin himself said that the only way you are getting high clocks with GM200 is with a high ASIC or under sub zero temps. His words, not mine.


----------



## ratzofftoya

So, if I'm putting the cards under water, was I stupid for getting EVGA reference versions rather than custom PCBs?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> So, if I'm putting the cards under water, was I stupid for getting EVGA reference versions rather than custom PCBs?


If you're putting them under water, it doesn't make a lick of difference unless the custom PCB you were looking at was one with increased power flow.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'd say it really depends tbh. People's experience with the classy has been mixed so far, so it really seems like a crapshoot whether or not the classy can outperform the SC. The binning process seems nonexistant, so the only real tangible benefit it seems to objectively provide is better power delivery and dual bios.
> 
> If you can find one I'd say go for it, but for my money the marginal improvements it provides over the ACX+ just aren't worth the headache of waiting to find one in stock.


Thanks for the answer.

I bought the only available classy on the EVGA EU store







.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> If you're putting them under water, it doesn't make a lick of difference unless the custom PCB you were looking at was one with increased power flow.


But even then can't the BIOS adjust power? Granted the custom PCB's are built better, but is the added cost worth it over reference? I'd say no, but I've never wc'd before.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> But even then can't the BIOS adjust power? Granted the custom PCB's are built better, but is the added cost worth it over reference? I'd say no, but I've never wc'd before.


Certain custom PCBs have better power delivery to allow for more voltage, but this generation of cards just doesn't scale well with more voltage. For all intents and purposes, you won't get any more performance at 1.3v than you would at 1.25, which can be achieved by modifying the bios of ANY Maxwell card.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> i don't pump that kind of voltage thru my gfx card when I game so I don't need water. Just enough juice for a good OC. TX SLI using stock cooler doesnt like more than stock volts unless you plan on going deaf or already are. That and add to the fact that Kingpin himself said that the only way you are getting high clocks with GM200 is with a high ASIC or under sub zero temps. His words, not mine.


ok, so you are _adjusting_ the voltage, got it.









and vince has said a lot of things to which he contradicted later. but to correct you he said, _"clock rate doesn't scale well w/voltage unless freezing"_.

don't go to a gun fight with a knife.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Certain custom PCBs have better power delivery to allow for more voltage, but this generation of cards just doesn't scale well with more voltage. For all intents and purposes, you won't get any more performance at 1.3v than you would at 1.25, which can be achieved by modifying the bios of ANY Maxwell card.


OK, so it sounds like under water, I wouldn't really get a big advantage from a Classy or a G1 gaming or whatever.


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, so you are _adjusting_ the voltage, got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and vince has said a lot of things to which he contradicted later. but to correct you he said, _"clock rate doesn't scale well w/voltage unless freezing"_.
> 
> don't go to a gun fight with a knife.


So your not correcting him. That's exactly what he said.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> OK, so it sounds like under water, I wouldn't really get a big advantage from a Classy or a G1 gaming or whatever.


All things being equal, unless you have a refrigerated loop that will keep you <30°C under load, you're look at MAYBE 50mhz difference between classy and reference... assuming average ASIC and silicon lottery.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, so you are _adjusting_ the voltage, got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and vince has said a lot of things to which he contradicted later. but to correct you he said, _"clock rate doesn't scale well w/voltage unless freezing"_.
> 
> don't go to a gun fight with a knife.


Sup with the silly quotes? LoL!

Were you actually "pumping" 1.35v through your 780 Ti Classy using air cooling? What were your temps and what do you expect out of the 980 Ti Classy?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> So your not correcting him. That's exactly what he said.


about two entirely different things.

when asked on facebook about getting a 980ti classy being on air he mentioned having a higher ASIC or freezing. (and then followed up with a "most classy's will have a high asic" marketing)

when talking about overclocking 980 KPE in the kingpin forums he said clock rates don't scale well unless freezing.

though considering how vince and evga abandoned the 980 KPE like a red headed step child to the disfavor of a number of owners here on ocn and much like the past classy's, where better bios' came from members here instead of him - _i wouldn't hold vince above taking things he says with a grain of salt time to time._ ya know he is human








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Sup with the silly quotes? LoL!
> 
> Were you actually "pumping" 1.35v through your 780 Ti Classy using air cooling? What were your temps and what do you expect out of the 980 Ti Classy?


silly quotes is called formatting.










and yes i was/am on air cooling - core temp ~78c @100% fans w/vrms ~85c. keep the vrms below 90c and you're ok!









i expect the 980ti core to be just slightly hotter which would cause the vrms to work a little more to overcome the resistance caused by the heat. but overall pretty much the same - ASIC and silicone lottery dependant*

thanks for asking.









*hey! someone used that!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Formatting? No dude, silly quotes at the end of your posts. "don't go to a gun fight with a knife"

I might have to go with a 980 Ti Classy. Kingpin sure looks beautiful though.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Formatting? No dude, silly quotes at the end of your posts. "don't go to a gun fight with a knife"
> 
> I might have to go with a 980 Ti Classy. Kingpin sure looks beautiful though.


OH! i thought you meant the quotation marks.







yeah i do it for amusement.










yeah the KPEs look great but seeing the classy is just $50 more . . and i think KPE are $100 over reference. do you really need the vram warmer?

but that copper heatsink tho . . .


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> OH! i thought you meant the quotation marks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i do it for amusement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the KPEs look great but seeing the classy is just $50 more . . and i think KPE are $100 over reference. do you really need the vram warmer?
> 
> but that copper heatsink tho . . .


The Kingpin has extra voltage controls that the Classy won't have and dat copper..... I'm guessing the Kingpin will cost at least $850. Don't think I'm willing to spend $300 more for SLI Kingpins over Classy's.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The Kingpin has extra voltage controls that the Classy won't have and dat copper..... I'm guessing the Kingpin will cost at least $850. Don't think I'm willing to spend $300 more for SLI Kingpins over Classy's.


Wow that is one _sexy_ looking card


----------



## HAL900




----------



## motokill36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotsfan82*
> 
> Since I haven't found a fellow 980 Ti AMP Extreme owner, I'll throw out where I stand currently.
> 
> Still no luck with the Power Slider having any effect, so I began to entertain the thought of modifying my VBIOS. Looked at one of the tutorials and dumped my VBIOS and opened them in the Tweaker and... hmm.. that's odd...
> 
> So I've seen example of people setting their modified VBIOS to say 425W to avoid issues as this card shouldn't really ever reach that point without a severe clock and voltage increase. Yet... the Zotac seems to come with a higher limit of 435W out of the box!
> 
> From the tool:
> 
> 
> 
> The TDP seems to be set to 390W with a 435W maximum specified (at 112%, although I can only choose up to 111%, not sure what this means).
> 
> I can't see what modifying these BIOS will get me. I highly doubt I'm hitting 390W or 435W at the points where I am throttling (1430, 7.8GHz, and 1.165V is where it power throttles to). This would seem to indicate that this card has junk VBIOS and an internal power management system that completely ignores the VBIOS. Looking for another owner of this card to analyze their behavior. This is my second 980 Ti AMP Extreme and both have had this issue.


Just got one of these and its hitting 1512 on core with no volts added as yet 111% on power tho


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*


Nice, HAL. Which bios are you using?


----------



## patriotsfan82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motokill36*
> 
> Just got one of these and its hitting 1512 on core with no volts added as yet 111% on power tho


Nice to see. So you see Afterburner/Some utility actually report the power Usage hitting up to 111%? Could you post a screenshot? Similarly, what type of power use numbers does GPU-Z report for you?

If you have the time and you don't mind, could you dump your VBIOS using GPU-Z and upload them here? I'd love to compare them to mine to see if there is a difference.


----------



## criznit

Just received my card and it's EXTREMELY quiet and I love it!


----------



## bardm

Classified ordered from newegg last night is showing as shipped as of now...I believe someone asked about this a few pages back.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Classified ordered from newegg last night is showing as shipped as of now...I believe someone asked about this a few pages back.












They always take 2-3 days to even process my orders.


----------



## looniam

mine showed shipped earlier but hadn't gotten a tracking number. got the number on the egg's CS chat and asked them to email it but of course fed ex isn't showing it yet.

though 2 day delivery i doubt i'll see it friday but hopefully pick it up sat.


----------



## ZerrethDotCom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I ordered my GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming on the 3rd of July and promtly sold my 970 to help pay for it. Shipment was scheduled for the 7th.
> 
> I've been informed they wont have any stock to ship until the 22nd at the earliest. And that's their guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be tolerable if X99 had integrated graphics.


I've sold my R9 290 for the same card and ordered on June 24th. I'm still waiting too till the 22nd July.
So I'm guessing you ordered in Germany ?








Luckily a friend has an extra GTX 590 lying around I can use in the meantime.


----------



## Hiikeri

GB-G1 arrived yesterday. With a *stock* bios+air cooler (1565Mhz+8391Mhz) and only 4-core CPU (stock, NOT unlidded/lapped @5.2Ghz) with a 3-4 years old mobo (Z68).

Win7









Another Ref.980Ti sold today, i dont need a SLI what was my purpose. That G1 is fast enough.


----------



## SuperRipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiikeri*
> 
> GB-G1 arrived yesterday. With a stock bios+air cooler and only a 4-core CPU with 3-4 years old mobo (Z68).
> ....
> Another Ref.980Ti sold today, i dont need a SLI what was my purpose. That G1 is fast enough.


Whats your ASIC?

Edit:
considering returning my Zotac reference with ASIC 69.5%. It can do 1520MHz on MaxAir bios. 1450 on stock. (1.18V stock vs 1.255V MaxAir)
I don`t think it will do any better on the water block I`ve ordered. Fans at 100% give me 62deg load in 3D-mark


----------



## Hiikeri

ASIC 73.0%


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiikeri*
> 
> ASIC 73.0%


Mine is a smidge higher. 73.6 I think. Seems about average on these G1's. Overclocking beasts.


----------



## JoeGuy

Yeah, it was €80/£55 cheaper than ordering from UK/Irl.

It's alright, I've kindled a new friendship with Netflix waiting on this card.


----------



## Fador

loop results: (clocks higher with added volts just showing results with stock volts)



STRIX980Ti.png 5628k .png file
STRIX 980 Ti Valley Benchmark


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperRipper*
> 
> Whats your ASIC?


For what it's worth, here are my 2 G1s
*
Card 1: 76.5% ASIC - max boost 1530mhz, +400 memory*

Firestrike Normal (21699 graphics)
Firestrike Ultra (4992 graphics)

*Card 2: 69% ASIC - max boost 1520mhz, +600 memory*

Firestrike Normal (21667 graphics)
Firestrike Ultra (5062 graphics)

*Both Cards in SLI*

Firestrike Ultra (9165 graphics)

In SLI, I run them at 1510mhz, +400 on memory. +87mV for stability.

Seems pretty decent for Windows 7 scores. They could be better but I'm happy. I did get a pretty bad Giga that had all kinds of artifacts with any kind of memory increase. That was unfortunate


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Had to ditch the TXs. Too hot and loud for me and my lady.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> True, it's like night and Day as far as the noise, these aftermarket fans are much better..can't wait to get a couple of Classifieds under water though..


You do know that you could have simply purchased the ACX cooler separately right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> ...*Backplates hasnt given any form of performance increase.* ...


I disagree, the backplates actually function as a heat-sink with adequate airflow across them. Many many tests show a 3-4C drop on just the core with a back-plate and good airflow going across it.

http://www.hardwareasylum.com/articles/modding/evga_backplate/page3.aspx

If you have a back-plate try and feel the back of it with say any demanding game or Heaven / Valley running. Notice how hot it feels to the touch? Yeah, just as that heat is being conveyed to your hand it is also being conveyed to the open air above it. Now try and direct a fan at the backplate, ideally turn your rear 140mm fan around or turn your ceiling mounted fans from exhaust to intake. The back-plate will feel significantly cooler, this doesn't mean that the heat is no longer being conveyed through the PCB to the back-plate, simply that that heat in turn has been evacuated by airflow.

In my own experience, replacing the hulking air-cooler above my primary GPU with a Corsair H60 mounted on the side, allowing an unobstructed path of airflow from the two 140mm fans in the ceiling down onto said backplate, _resulted in a 6C drop in temperature._ And this is only what the GPU is reporting, the main part of the back-plate, the part sitting directly over the VRM / MOSFET area is the hottest part of the card and backplate and there is no telling what kind of temperature drop occurred here because this isn't measured / reported with reference Kepler:





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> Maxwell + More Voltage does not equal more clock when will this become apparent ?


This has not been my experience. With the G10 + H55 and load temps not exceeding 50C I was stable at 1525MHz core / 2000MHz memory / 1.255V, trying for 1550 / 2000MHz / 1.255V resulted in instability. Increasing voltage to the voltage limit of 1.281V (1.275V reported) allowed for not only 1550MHz core but also increasing memory from +500 to +550 (2028MHz), it is Firestrike Ultra stable here, widely regarded as a sufficient benchmark to test your OC (Ultra, not normal).

It held 1551MHz all the way though the test with a modified vbios and extended PT slider, hitting and staying at 125% PT for a good portion of the graphics tests.

Ultra
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5407808

Normal
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5407718

(Win7 here with PCIe-3, see signature, I would be over 22k GPU with these clocks and a CPU score approaching 17k on 8.1 / 10)

It may have more memory OC in it as I'm seeing zero memory artifacts (purple squares) but sadly I am getting core artifacts above 1550MHz (tried 1565) in Heaven. Such is the nature of the silicon lottery (ASIC: 69.3% if it matters).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Of course the classy offers benefits beyond the base ACX card, but he asked if it was worth it on air. Dual bios is a plus, as is the power delivery, but I'd imagine he'll be hard pressed to take advantage of the increased voltage on an air cooler.
> 
> In a straight-up choice between the two, he should go classy every time as a matter of principle. But at some point the bird in the hand is worth two in the bush, and since the classy is nearly impossible to find at this point. So the decision is really a matter of choosing between $679 for an ACX SC now, or waiting another day or two or twelve to spend $699 on the classy and _maybe_ get another 50mhz of overclock if he gets lucky with the silicon lottery.
> 
> And that's to say nothing of the fact that this argument will be moot once the Kingpin and MSI lightning come onto the market in another month or two and blow them BOTH out of the water.


This is the EXACT calculus that went through my mind when I pulled the trigger on my MSi 6G. So far so good, thing is holding up like a beast, taking 350W like a champ (125% PT). At this point, with load temps between 45-50C I don't think it would matter if I had that extra 14+3 Power Phase oomph, the issue isn't power, it's the quality of the unbinned GPU's that both reference and non-reference share. I believe only Gigabyte has any kind of binning process, but even then there are a few reporting ASIC quality in the low 60's. I also settled on this particular card as I needed a card with a VRM / MOSFET cooling mid-plate for the G10 + H55 and this is, in my opinion, the best one for the job (no copper shim is required as there are no prongs encircling the GPU die unlike the ACX cooled cards, the only real alternative; no copper shim means less thermal resistance through two coats of TIM and the shim itself resulting in better thermal conductivity between the GPU die and AIO.

Here's the kind of performance I'm seeing, take special note of the clocks holding solid and the temps:






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiikeri*
> 
> GB-G1 arrived yesterday. With a *stock* bios+air cooler (1565Mhz+8391Mhz) and only 4-core CPU (stock, NOT unlidded/lapped @5.2Ghz) with a 3-4 years old mobo (Z68).
> 
> Win7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another Ref.980Ti sold today, i dont need a SLI what was my purpose. That G1 is fast enough.


That's a decent score, PCIe 2 or 3? I agree completely on having no desire for 980 Ti SLI, all that heat and the expense for 50% scaling:

http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/


----------



## SuperRipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> For what it's worth, here are my 2 G1s
> *
> Card 1: 76.5% ASIC - max boost 1530mhz, +400 memory*
> 
> Firestrike Normal (21699 graphics)
> Firestrike Ultra (4992 graphics)
> 
> *Card 2: 69% ASIC - max boost 1520mhz, +600 memory*
> 
> Firestrike Normal (21667 graphics)
> Firestrike Ultra (5062 graphics)
> 
> *Both Cards in SLI*
> 
> Firestrike Ultra (9165 graphics)
> 
> In SLI, I run them at 1510mhz, +400 on memory. +87mV for stability.
> 
> Seems pretty decent for Windows 7 scores. They could be better but I'm happy. I did get a pretty bad Giga that had all kinds of artifacts with any kind of memory increase. That was unfortunate


Thanks! I`ve been trying to find reasons for buying the custom versions over the reference, but the thing that strikes me is silicon lottery on these 980ti, going for good air and water blocks as cooling..
I have 1560mm rad cooling, and no voltage scaling makes me kinda sad


----------



## vulcan78

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuperRipper*
> 
> Thanks! I`ve been trying to find reasons for buying the custom versions over the reference, but the thing that strikes me is silicon lottery on these 980ti, going for good air and water blocks as cooling..
> I have 1560mm rad cooling, and no voltage scaling makes me kinda sad


No voltage scaling is a myth. I'm seeing voltage scaling. Youre not going to see "voltage scaling" at 75-80C. DUH. (why in the world are you running more voltage on air in the first place?) Bring your temps down to 50C and higher clocks become possible with increased voltage.

The actual issue at hand is, extra voltage doesn't do anything to alleviate the artifacts, and to this your ASIC score may have some influence. For example, 1550Mhz core / 2028 mem and there are zero artifacts, it's stable at 1.281V (and 1525 core / 2000 mem is stable at 1.255V and on down this goes) BUT with only another 15MHz on the core there are artifacts in Heaven. No additional amount of voltage or current is going to fix this nor is cooling the problem (50C here). It's the unbinned nature of all the GPU's shared between reference and non-reference.

Wait until the Classy guys report the above. It's probably one of the main reasons Classified wasn't $100 more than SC ACX this time around; EVGA new that all the hoopla about 14+3 Power Phases etc. doesn't overcome the fact that this chip doesn't like going above 1550Mhz on average.

If you look here, everyone is hitting a wall at 1550MHz, completely irrespective of temperature, power delivery (125% PT here) or the 1.281V limit. When I say hitting a wall, SURE, I could probably, in theory, lock down that 1565MHz even with the artifacts, but what's the point? Do I want to experience artifacts in games? Is another 20Mhz worth that? Did I buy 980 Ti solely to do benchmarking? No.

So far average artifact wall is 1550Mhz with stability wall maybe another 25Mhz beyond that. Sure you might hit 1600MHz with a water-cooled Classified at 1.35V with artifacts galore but youre not going to want to play any kind of game with them.

And that's kinda the point.


----------



## Hiikeri

PCI-E 2.0.


----------



## vulcan78

Reinforcing my comment on back-plates:

http://www.hardwareasylum.com/articles/modding/evga_backplate/page3.aspx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiikeri*
> 
> PCI-E 2.0.


That is impressive indeed then.


----------



## wsarahan

Guys i know this thread is about Titans but wich one of this cards is the best option for a 980TI rig , considering that will be a SLI one

http://www.terabyteshop.com.br/nvidia-geforce/placa-de-video-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-06g-p4-4993-kr-384-bit-6gb-gddr5-pci-exp.ptml

http://www.terabyteshop.com.br/nvidia-geforce/placa-de-video-msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-384-bit-gddr5-pci-exp.ptml

I`m thinking selling my Titans X SLI and buy the 980 TI SLI ones, the Titan X is way hot and i need to set the fans at 100% to stay at something like 78C at the top card

Does it worth getting some money back and take a custom cooled 980's TI?

I`m playing at 1440P here with Gsync

Thanks


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys i know this thread is about Titans but wich one of this cards is the best option for a 980TI rig , considering that will be a SLI one
> 
> http://www.terabyteshop.com.br/nvidia-geforce/placa-de-video-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-06g-p4-4993-kr-384-bit-6gb-gddr5-pci-exp.ptml
> 
> http://www.terabyteshop.com.br/nvidia-geforce/placa-de-video-msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-384-bit-gddr5-pci-exp.ptml
> 
> I`m thinking selling my Titans X SLI and buy the 980 TI SLI ones, the Titan X is way hot and i need to set the fans at 100% to stay at something like 78C at the top card
> 
> Does it worth getting some money back and take a custom cooled 980's TI?
> 
> I`m playing at 1440P here with Gsync
> 
> Thanks


Don't sell better Titan X for Ti. If it is too loud for your taste buy An aftermarket or ACX COOLER For the Titan x and put it on.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys i know this thread is about Titans but wich one of this cards is the best option for a 980TI rig , considering that will be a SLI one
> 
> http://www.terabyteshop.com.br/nvidia-geforce/placa-de-video-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-superclocked-06g-p4-4993-kr-384-bit-6gb-gddr5-pci-exp.ptml
> 
> http://www.terabyteshop.com.br/nvidia-geforce/placa-de-video-msi-geforce-gtx-980-ti-gaming-6g-384-bit-gddr5-pci-exp.ptml
> 
> I`m thinking selling my Titans X SLI and buy the 980 TI SLI ones, the Titan X is way hot and i need to set the fans at 100% to stay at something like 78C at the top card
> 
> Does it worth getting some money back and take a custom cooled 980's TI?
> 
> I`m playing at 1440P here with Gsync
> 
> Thanks


Stick with your cards if you plan on keeping them for 2+ years. If not, custom 980Ti all the way and save money in the process.

I'd lean towards the MSI because I love the cooler.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Stick with your cards if you plan on keeping them for 2+ years. If not, custom 980Ti all the way and save money in the process.
> 
> I'd lean towards the MSI because I love the cooler.


I`m thinking here, i can make some money selling my Titans and take this one, just thinking till now


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I've got a Titan X (soon to be two) and an MSI 980 Ti 6G. The 980 Ti runs hotter, but it's quieter*. The Titans are getting water, so I'm not too concerned with their noise level.

* For how it's run. I have a little more OC on the 980 Ti, and it's in a case - nicely ventilated case. I'm probably the only guy who bought a 980Ti first, loved it, then turned around and bought two Titan Xs









If I didn't plan on water cooling the Titans, I'm not sure what I would have ended up with.

Dang- I saw you post and thought we were in the Titan thread, apologies all around for the OT rambling.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> Don't sell better Titan X for Ti. If it is too loud for your taste buy An aftermarket or ACX COOLER For the Titan x and put it on.


i really thought about that

but EVGA do not ship this cooler to Brazil, Amazon ships but the taxes costs is more than the product

If i buy the acx cooler for both at amazon as example will be 350$ including taxes


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I've got a Titan X (soon to be two) and an MSI 980 Ti 6G. The 980 Ti runs hotter, but it's quieter*. The Titans are getting water, so I'm not too concerned with their noise level.
> 
> * For how it's run. I have a little more OC on the 980 Ti, and it's in a case - nicely ventilated case. I'm probably the only guy who bought a 980Ti first, loved it, then turned around and bought two Titan Xs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I didn't plan on water cooling the Titans, I'm not sure what I would have ended up with.
> 
> Dang- I saw you post and thought we were in the Titan thread, apologies all around for the OT rambling.


I don`t know if i sell my titans and buy 2 980TI...

Really doubt here


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> i really thought about that
> 
> but EVGA do not ship this cooler to Brazil, Amazon ships but the taxes costs is more than the product
> 
> If i buy the acx cooler for both at amazon as example will be 350$ including taxes


If you plan on sticking with 1440p, 6GB should be enough for the next 2 years. 12GB is a waste and even if you upgrade to 4k, both SLI Titan X/980 TI have trouble maxing out games today at 60+ frames.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you plan on sticking with 1440p, 6GB should be enough for the next 2 years. 12GB is a waste and even if you upgrade to 4k, both SLI Titan X/980 TI have trouble maxing out games today at 60 frames or more.


Yes i won`t change thsi ASUS PG278Q soon

4K panels here in Brazil is way expensive

i jus`t don`t know if i`ll make a good deal changing from Titans SLI to TI SLI talking about performance


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Yes i won`t change thsi ASUS PG278Q soon
> 
> 4K panels here in Brazil is way expensive
> 
> i jus`t don`t know if i`ll make a good deal changing from Titans SLI to TI SLI talking about performance


Watch, learn, save money,


----------



## DanielSchaefer

I recently bought the Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme a week or so ago. I downloaded GPU-Z today. I clicked "lookup" on the application and I went to my card and clicked "Find graphics card BIOS for this card."

The BIOS version on there was "84.00.32.00.16", it does say AMP! edition so I am assuming it is not my card. My card BIOS is 84.00.32.00.5F.

I was wondering how do I update and know when to update my GPU BIOS?


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Watch, learn, save money,


No diference at all as i can see









With an SC version so i can get even more fps...


----------



## barsh90

Newegg business is offering $50 off a $550 purchase. You can create a newegg business account in less than 2 mins smile.gif

Use the code BB2BAP50 at checkout


----------



## jim2point0

Does Windows 8.1 really make a huge difference with SLI scaling?

My cards scale great in Firestrike Ultra but not so much normal.

Normal graphics scores: 21699, 21667, *35254* (162% scaling)

Ultra graphics scores: 4992, 5062, *9165* (182% scaling)

I've seen a regular score of 42000 though, so either that's Windows 8 being amazing, or those cards normally score at 25,000...


----------



## KickAssCop

Can someone link me to a MAX AIR type bios for Classified. I am the guy who posted Classified is crap since my card doesn't go over 1480 and is even more pathetic for memory and doesn't go over 7200.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Can someone link me to a MAX AIR type bios for Classified. I am the guy who posted Classified is crap since my card doesn't go over 1480 and is even more pathetic for memory and doesn't go over 7200.


What temps?
Is it constantly hitting power limit?
Maybe post a GPU sensors screen shot after a few passes of Heaven since higher voltage may not be the answer.


----------



## KickAssCop

Here you go. Based on my testing the following is happening that I cannot explain.

Temperature at 60 C 1505 boost, 1.212 volts
Temperature at 65 C 1492 boost, 1.2 volts
Temperature at 68 C 1480 boost, 1.175 volts

I am seriously in a *** state right now.


----------



## HeLeX63

1503MHz core constant with no throttling @1.250V. This is using an aftermarket BIOS mod on the G1 Gaming card...


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go. Based on my testing the following is happening that I cannot explain.
> 
> Temperature at 60 C 1505 boost, 1.212 volts
> Temperature at 65 C 1492 boost, 1.2 volts
> Temperature at 68 C 1480 boost, 1.175 volts
> 
> I am seriously in a *** state right now.


Your temps are causing it to drop down boost profiles. If you ran a more aggressive fan profile and kept it under 60C it would stay at 1505 boost and 1.212v.
If you could keep it even lower it would be boosting higher. The boost range seems to start at 25C and drops down a profile each 5C above that.


----------



## KickAssCop

Any way to mod the bios to stop this nonsense from happening. Also I don't know anyone running the card at lower than 65 C on air and I certainly cannot given I live in a 28 C ambient environment.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Any way to mod the bios to stop this nonsense from happening. Also I don't know anyone running the card at lower than 65 C on air and I certainly cannot given I live in a 28 C ambient environment.


Youll need to make a bios with locked voltage under full power state and disable boost and manually overclock it to that amount, Then it will have no throttling until 105C
Doing that your temps will climb really quickly tho and it will use more power for the same clocks while being less stable. But that shouldnt be too much of a problem with your power limit of 141%.

I did a bit of a write up few pages back on modifying your own bios.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*


Whoa what version GTX 980 Ti is that!? I want one!


----------



## SuperRipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> No voltage scaling is a myth. I'm seeing voltage scaling. Youre not going to see "voltage scaling" at 75-80C. DUH. (why in the world are you running more voltage on air in the first place?) Bring your temps down to 50C and higher clocks become possible with increased voltage.
> The actual issue at hand is, extra voltage doesn't do anything to alleviate the artifacts, and to this your ASIC score may have some influence. For example, 1550Mhz core / 2028 mem and there are zero artifacts, it's stable at 1.281V (and 1525 core / 2000 mem is stable at 1.255V and on down this goes) BUT with only another 15MHz on the core there are artifacts in Heaven. No additional amount of voltage or current is going to fix this nor is cooling the problem (50C here). It's the unbinned nature of all the GPU's shared between reference and non-reference.


I`m running 100% fan and open vindow(10C outside) to simulate 50-60C deg load temps during test
Doing 3D-Mark FS, I have 61C max load, since the test isn`t long enough to increase temps. 1520 pass just fine. 1525 hangs / crash driver instantly. I can do 1520 on both 1.255V and 1.281V
I can play GTA V on 1500 for hours.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vulcan78*
> 
> So far average artifact wall is 1550Mhz with stability wall maybe another 25Mhz beyond that. Sure you might hit 1600MHz with a water-cooled Classified at 1.35V with artifacts galore but youre not going to want to play any kind of game with them.
> 
> And that's kinda the point.


Basically, for gaming, I should stick to my reference with water block. Unless the results from classy defy the observations for reference / non reference 980ti so far.


----------



## phaseshift

GTX 980 Ti on Witcher 3 ULTRA Settings


----------



## Jordi735

Hey guys I have a quick question. So I tried modding the bios of my MSI 980 Ti with two of the biosses posted here. The MAXAIR bios and the first non-throttling bios. Everything went well during the bios flash.

The problem however is that its extremely unstable right of the bat. Without changing anything in Afterburner my GPU crashes after about 30 seconds in Heaven. Adding more than +50 memory instantly causes my PC to crash.

Throwing my normal bios on there fixes everything instantly, only with limited powerlimit and voltage control.. my overclock simply isnt that high.

Any ideas on what could fix this?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## EarlZ

How are the 980TI's performing with the Windows 10 drivers?


----------



## Hiikeri

Jordi735, try a "Motivman" bios. Maxair bios was unstable also for my reference card but that Motivman-bios it was stable.


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*


Lol that memory overclock what card is this and how?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> Lol that memory overclock what card is this and how?


Ahmmm...Photoshop?
No offense to him but this same guy posted crazy results in the 970 owners club and is widely accepted he's just messing with us. (Didn't want to be rude or anything)


----------



## Jordi735

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiikeri*
> 
> Jordi735, try a "Motivman" bios. Maxair bios was unstable also for my reference card but that Motivman-bios it was stable.


Thanks! I'll try that when I get home. My card isnt reference though. Ive got the gaming edition from MSI.. I'll try it when I get home and report back.


----------



## EarlZ

Whats wrong with his mem OC, 8612Mhz impossible?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Whats wrong with his mem OC, 8612Mhz impossible?


It's not the OC itself that's questionable. It's that it seems stable for an extended period on air without ever passing 50% TDP or 65°C with a 48% fan speed.

If it's legit, he's modded the power limit to hell and back and is running it on an open bench in a walk-in refrigerator.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Ahmmm...Photoshop?
> No offense to him but this same guy posted crazy results in the 970 owners club and is widely accepted he's just messing with us. (Didn't want to be rude or anything)


But they know nothing so what kind of opponents


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> But they know nothing so what kind of opponents


Hahaha...That's Hal...
Forgot to tell you guys that he's using Google translate. Funny guy though..


----------



## HAL900

hehehe you do not omit anything








With 970 some it hurt because I do not know how to do it and do not know because for Thin are. As you can see you because I remember well


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Whats wrong with his mem OC, 8612Mhz impossible?


The effective memory frequency is that figure times four, so the effective memory frequency works out to 17224mhz??? lol. you will see gfx cards with 8000 will show up as 2000 in gpu-z.

Why would he post 4300mhz when 8000 is the norm huh?

http://www.geeks3d.com/20100613/tutorial-gpu-tools-and-gpu-memory-clock-real-and-effective-speeds-demystified/


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> The effective memory frequency is that figure times four, so the effective memory frequency works out to 17224mhz??? lol. you will see gfx cards with 8000 will show up as 2000 in gpu-z.
> 
> Why would he post 4300mhz when 8000 is the norm huh?
> 
> http://www.geeks3d.com/20100613/tutorial-gpu-tools-and-gpu-memory-clock-real-and-effective-speeds-demystified/


Because it really is 17224MHz. When this guy goes to the max, he goes *e x t r e m e*.


----------



## patriotsfan82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DanielSchaefer*
> 
> I recently bought the Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme a week or so ago. I downloaded GPU-Z today. I clicked "lookup" on the application and I went to my card and clicked "Find graphics card BIOS for this card."
> 
> The BIOS version on there was "84.00.32.00.16", it does say AMP! edition so I am assuming it is not my card. My card BIOS is 84.00.32.00.5F.
> 
> I was wondering how do I update and know when to update my GPU BIOS?


In general, there aren't often BIOS updates for your card. If there were, they would get posted on the Zotac website under a support section. Unfortunately, their website is pretty broken most of the time and you can sometimes get BIOS updates through their support E-mail system.

There aren't any official BIOS updates for this card yet and there may not be. Typically if you aren't having a specific issue with your GPU then you won't have to and won't want to search out a BIOS update. You can find someone to modify the BIOS (or do it yourself) if you are looking to alter the GPU functionality and get a better overclock - but I would reccommend getting a better understanding of the VBIOS structure and twhat they do before jumping into that.

With that said, I've been having issues with 980 Ti AMP Extreme and have been looking for other users to compare my findings with. My BIOS version is the same asyours (5F), although Zotac support did send me an updated version for testing to possibly fix my issues. NVFLASH gave a warning when trying to flash them so I skipped it for now.

Let me know if you are interested: I'm looking for someone else to compare GPU-Z power usage % values to MSI Afterburner values (mine don't match at all), and looking for someone who can post screenshots of their card hitting >100% (close to 111%) when they do a small overclock and have their powerslider set to 111%.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hiikeri*
> 
> Jordi735, try a "Motivman" bios. Maxair bios was unstable also for my reference card but that Motivman-bios it was stable.


Unstable how exactly? Between T-X and 980 Ti reference users here on OCN, there are probably over 100 people using it.









Are you attempting to use it for a non-ref Ti? If so, DON'T!

EDIT - I realized you may be referring to someone who may have attempted to replicate my reference Maxair BIOS using a G1 BIOS. If that is the case, then use it at your risk.


----------



## PiERiT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Unstable how exactly? Between T-X and 980 Ti reference users here on OCN, there are probably over 100 people using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to use it for a non-ref Ti? If so, DON'T!
> 
> EDIT - I realized you may be referring to someone who may have attempted to replicate my reference Maxair BIOS using a G1 BIOS. If that is the case, then use it at your risk.


My reference 980 Ti would crash almost immediately with the Maxair BIOS, even without applying any additional overclocking. Your 425 BIOS worked great, though.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PiERiT*
> 
> My reference 980 Ti would crash almost immediately with the Maxair BIOS, even without applying any additional overclocking. Your 425 BIOS worked great, though.


It's probably the "voltage bug". There are ways around it, check the T-X thread (or this one) for more info. Easiest way to avoid it is have AB boot up with Windows and lock in a profile right away.


----------



## Hiikeri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Unstable how exactly? Between T-X and 980 Ti reference users here on OCN, there are probably over 100 people using it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you attempting to use it for a non-ref Ti? If so, DON'T!
> 
> EDIT - I realized you may be referring to someone who may have attempted to replicate my reference Maxair BIOS using a G1 BIOS. If that is the case, then use it at your risk.


I had 980Ti Reference card earlier, i sold it and now i have 980Ti G1 with original bios.

I tried those custom-bioses only for that ref-card.


----------



## jim2point0

The stable OC I have for my Gigabytes right now drops to 1468 due to the voltage scaling as temps increase. And of course one of my G1s is running .3V higher out of the box than the other, so that also lowers the minimum clock in SLI. But I'm not worried about temps so I'm trying to figure out ways to squeeze some more power out of my SLI setup. I can get both cards to run at 1520hz minimum, but I get downclocking due to the power cap. So that brings me to Sheyster








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I realized you may be referring to someone who may have attempted to replicate my reference Maxair BIOS using a G1 BIOS. If that is the case, then use it at your risk.


I looked at your MaxAir bios in order to replicate the locked voltage aspect on my Gigabyte G1s. But I have another question. Can you run through the process of increasing the maximum wattage the card can pull? Because the power tab is confusing as all get-out, but I need more power to compensate for the voltage.


----------



## D13mass

Hi guys! I bought MSI 980 ti but my bios is not good 66.2% and I`m not use water cooling.
Where I can find modBios for my card, because with stock bios I can`t setup even 1500/800 (how it was on my MSI 970).


----------



## dVeLoPe

if money or time isnt an issue and i will most liekly end up going sli which is my best bet

classified

lightning

hof black series

g1 gaming

???


----------



## Jordi735

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Are you attempting to use it for a non-ref Ti? If so, DON'T


I attempted it on my MSI gaming edition, non-ref.. could I have damaged the card in any way? After my pc locking up once I switched back to the original bios. Seeing as it isn't behaving strangely now, I can safely assume no harm has been done?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> if money or time isnt an issue and i will most liekly end up going sli which is my best bet
> 
> classified
> 
> lightning
> 
> hof black series
> 
> g1 gaming
> 
> ???


If money and time aren't an issue, you'll want to go with the best you,can get... Which will probably be Lightning or Kingpin (but nobody knows until they release specs for them)


----------



## wsarahan

Guys

I just sold my 2 Titan X and got 2 Galaxy 980ti HOF LN2 , this card seems to be a monster

The Brazilian Galaxy representative is my friend and only 8 will come to us here, i took 2

Made a good deal?

Thanks


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> If money and time aren't an issue, you'll want to go with the best you,can get... Which will probably be Lightning or Kingpin (but nobody knows until they release specs for them)


i was informed by pros that if im not going LN2 the kpe is not as good as classy


----------



## psychok9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> Very different from mine, in the long run I got a lot more °c and its max stable frequency is around 1465MHz./1474MHz.
> And worse, if in Unigine the card was up to 74 ° c, today in Far Cry 4 (4K DSR) it reached 83°c...
> 
> 
> 
> What's your fan speed %? You must be using the auto fan profile with those temps no?
> 
> Mine looks like this in the prime temp areas:
> 
> 60C 50% - 70C 55% - 80C 60% - 99C 99%
Click to expand...

Mine are like 85% fixed = 78-80°c.

In MSI AFB I see 50c=50% 80c=80% ecc, but is the MSI AFB profile









The bios profile is similar, for example: 78°c in this moment, 78%.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I just sold my 2 Titan X and got 2 Galaxy 980ti HOF LN2 , this card seems to be a monster
> 
> The Brazilian Galaxy representative is my friend and only 8 will come to us here, i took 2
> 
> Made a good deal?
> 
> Thanks


I think you made a great deal but there are many things unknown for this card, so you will be of great help if you can answer some questions!

Do tell us when they arrive please.

One question I have is do they come with the same cooler as the "simple" HOF?


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *psychok9*
> 
> Mine are like 85% fixed = 78-80°c.
> 
> In MSI AFB I see 50c=50% 80c=80% ecc, but is the MSI AFB profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bios profile is similar, for example: 78°c in this moment, 78%.


Your STRIX runs much hotter than mine. I game for hours temps stay at 70C-72C with fans around 55% - 57%. I'm running this in my Corsair 750D with 4 120mm intake fans, and 3 exhaust fans. What case are you using, and how many fans?


----------



## phaseshift




----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> I think you made a great deal but there are many things unknown for this card, so you will be of great help if you can answer some questions!
> 
> Do tell us when they arrive please.
> 
> One question I have is do they come with the same cooler as the "simple" HOF?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> I think you made a great deal but there are many things unknown for this card, so you will be of great help if you can answer some questions!
> 
> Do tell us when they arrive please.
> 
> One question I have is do they come with the same cooler as the "simple" HOF?


Yep the color is the same, i`m almost 100% sure


----------



## coolharris93

Hey guys i'm gonna buy the MSI 980 Ti Gaming next week and i want to know the clocks this card can reach with stock bios.Anyone can give me some info or some settings on AB?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i was informed by pros that if im not going LN2 the kpe is not as good as classy


It's really a game of wait and see at this point since nobody who isn't bound by a NDA knows anything about the actual specs of the Kingpin OR the Lightning.

Technically speaking, the answer to your question really does come down to cooling. For air, you may actually want reference cards for SLI because the blower will vent hot air outside your case. For water, you'll want something like the classy or (presumably) Kingpin/Lightning for its better power delivery and the fact that the extra heat won't matter since its going out the radiator.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i was informed by pros that if im not going LN2 the kpe is not as good as classy


i don't know about not as good as a classy but i would whole heartedly agree that it isn't worth spending the extra money over a classy unless you're looking at LN2 or a chiller . that exotic cooling buzzword.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Can you run through the process of increasing the maximum wattage the card can pull? Because the power tab is confusing as all get-out, but I need more power to compensate for the voltage.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios

^ Lots of useful info here...


----------



## Orc Warlord

the HOF LN2 comes with the same air cooler as the "regular" HOF for whoever was asking.

FWIW, I had the regular HOF (if I had more money and time, I'd still go with Galax again b/c I still think they make amazing hardware and I just got unlucky on the silicon lottery) and the cooler on that is AMAZING. I had a fan profile created so the card hit max 75% fans at 72C. The best part? CARD DIDNT BREAK 66C DURING HEAVEN! WAT!

Its amazing, and low 60s for BF4... so good!


----------



## kabu

My EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC SLI setup;



ASIC Quality 75.7% and 70.0%
In SLI these clock to 1520 GPU / 8316 Memory


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Went with the MSI Gaming, as I had a good experience with their Twin Frozr 780, and the decision has not disappointed so far. Speaking of the 780, very similar-looking cards. 980Ti on top:



I figured the fit was going to be about the same, and, it was "about" the same; but not exactly the same. Card was too tall for my Antec Skeleton, so first night played with the entire tray slid out:



Good news was the fix was simple; just needed a Dremel. Of course, the case wouldn't allow for holding it at the best angle, so the cut was a little ugly. I smoothed it out a bit and it's in the back of the case, so it'll do. Now the card slides right in:



This also allowed me to re-do the cable management. I love the way the card looks inside the case









As for performance, it's a beast. 78.4% ASIC. Right now, this is seems stable with DSR being used:



Total beast. Very happy with my purchase.


----------



## Orc Warlord

where did u bought that case? newegg?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> the HOF LN2 comes with the same air cooler as the "regular" HOF for whoever was asking.
> 
> FWIW, I had the regular HOF (if I had more money and time, I'd still go with Galax again b/c I still think they make amazing hardware and I just got unlucky on the silicon lottery) and the cooler on that is AMAZING. I had a fan profile created so the card hit max 75% fans at 72C. The best part? CARD DIDNT BREAK 66C DURING HEAVEN! WAT!
> 
> Its amazing, and low 60s for BF4... so good!


Thank you for answering!

Is the Vrm cooling one with main cooler or it's using a separate plate for the Vrms? I'm asking because I think the 980 HOF had a separate. Is it the same cooler in 980ti as the 980?
Any info will be appreciated.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> where did u bought that case? newegg?


Originally I think Newegg but that was years ago when it was still available. Now you can only find them on Ebay.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Can you run through the process of increasing the maximum wattage the card can pull? Because the power tab is confusing as all get-out, but I need more power to compensate for the voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1517316/extract-and-flash-gtx-970-and-980-firmware-zosons-h2o-and-air-custom-bios
> 
> ^ Lots of useful info here...
Click to expand...

I'm trying to figure it out but not quite getting it.

I can figure out which one is my total power target pretty easily. The gigabyte maximum is 390,000 at 130%. Here is my whole power tab:










So if I want to add 40w more, I'd change the 390,000 to 440,000. But I'm not quite sure how to modify the others.


----------



## Somasonic

Hey guys,

I have a bit of an issue and I'm looking for some input to reassure myself neither of my cards are faulty. Short story is I'd like a recommendation on software and procedure to stress test my two cards to make sure they're healthy and stable. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.

Long story is...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I run a fairly heavily modded Skyrim and on my 780's it was slow but rock solid. No crashes, no glitches, nothing. As soon as I installed my 980 Ti's (I updated drivers immediately) I had trouble loading any save games, the game would load and then at the point where the game would start I'd CTD. If I did fluke out and get a save to load then as soon as I tried to fast travel or transition to a new area or load another game I'd get the same thing, loading and then CTD. If I started a new game it would run fine until I tried to transition areas or fast travel. I tried to troubleshoot this and when I couldn't get it sorted I started over, clean install of Skyrim, reinstalled all mods. Now Skyrim is super unstable with random CTD's and games failing to load (even new ones). After so much failure it's starting to sneak into my mind that it might be another issue causing the Skyrim problems like a bad driver or card(s). I haven't tried many other games as I don't have a heap of free time and I've been trying to get Skyrim fixed. I have run Firestrike many times and it's fine and several hours of Dishonored likewise was fine. Temps get up to about 80C but the cards aren't overheating. I don't think my cards are faulty but I want to make sure before I pour more hours into trying to get a stable Skyrim up and running. Any suggestions or tips on eliminating the drivers or cards as the source of problems would be much appreciated.



Thanks


----------



## phaseshift




----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a bit of an issue and I'm looking for some input to reassure myself neither of my cards are faulty. Short story is I'd like a recommendation on software and procedure to stress test my two cards to make sure they're healthy and stable. Any suggestions would be much appreciated.
> 
> Long story is...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I run a fairly heavily modded Skyrim and on my 780's it was slow but rock solid. No crashes, no glitches, nothing. As soon as I installed my 980 Ti's (I updated drivers immediately) I had trouble loading any save games, the game would load and then at the point where the game would start I'd CTD. If I did fluke out and get a save to load then as soon as I tried to fast travel or transition to a new area or load another game I'd get the same thing, loading and then CTD. If I started a new game it would run fine until I tried to transition areas or fast travel. I tried to troubleshoot this and when I couldn't get it sorted I started over, clean install of Skyrim, reinstalled all mods. Now Skyrim is super unstable with random CTD's and games failing to load (even new ones). After so much failure it's starting to sneak into my mind that it might be another issue causing the Skyrim problems like a bad driver or card(s). I haven't tried many other games as I don't have a heap of free time and I've been trying to get Skyrim fixed. I have run Firestrike many times and it's fine and several hours of Dishonored likewise was fine. Temps get up to about 80C but the cards aren't overheating. I don't think my cards are faulty but I want to make sure before I pour more hours into trying to get a stable Skyrim up and running. Any suggestions or tips on eliminating the drivers or cards as the source of problems would be much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Easiest way to troubleshoot your card is to remove it. Go back to your old card and see if the crashes still happen. If it does, roll back to an older driver and rinse/repeat.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Easiest way to troubleshoot your card is to remove it. Go back to your old card and see if the crashes still happen. If it does, roll back to an older driver and rinse/repeat.


Thanks but I had to sell my 780's to finance the 980 Ti's so putting them back in's not an option unfortunately. I could try an earlier driver, but I'd have to check if the 980 Ti is supported in the one I was using.

Cheers.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Thanks but I had to sell my 780's to finance the 980 Ti's so putting them back in's not an option unfortunately. I could try an earlier driver, but I'd have to check if the 980 Ti is supported in the one I was using.
> 
> Cheers.


It could be a driver issue with Skyrim and SLI. Try Just using one card. If that works, you'll know it's either the OTHER card or SLI. Then switch to the other card and do the same.

Have you overclocked them at all?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> It could be a driver issue with Skyrim and SLI. Try Just using one card. If that works, you'll know it's either the OTHER card or SLI. Then switch to the other card and do the same.
> 
> Have you overclocked them at all?


Yeah, I should have thought to test one card at a time, I'll give that a go tonight. I haven't overclocked them beyond the mild factory overclock (EVGA SC+). One of the cards has quite a low ASIC, in the 50's, but I doubt that's much of a factor at this point. Thanks.

Cheers.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Yeah, I should have thought to test one card at a time, I'll give that a go tonight. I haven't overclocked them beyond the mild factory overclock (EVGA SC+). One of the cards has quite a low ASIC, in the 50's, but I doubt that's much of a factor at this point. Thanks.
> 
> Cheers.


Good luck. My gut feeling is a driver issue since I'd imagine Firestrike wouldn't run if one of the cards was bad, but who knows...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'm trying to figure it out but not quite getting it.
> 
> I can figure out which one is my total power target pretty easily. The gigabyte maximum is 390,000 at 130%. Here is my whole power tab:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So if I want to add 40w more, I'd change the 390,000 to 440,000. But I'm not quite sure how to modify the others.


the two enties above that is the PCI-E power connections (the 8 pins) where i say an entry i mean all 3 of the 7% 100% and 108% so that would be 6 fields total.

the one above those are the pci slot on your motherboard (15% 100% 114%) leave those alone for now.

adjust the 8 pin entries to be AT LEAST what your total TDP. so if you want 440 than - 75(114% pci slot) - 183(instead of 175 on 8 pin max) - 183(instead of 175 on 8pin max)

75+183+183= 441

got it?


----------



## jim2point0

That's really all I need to change?

108% entry #1 (175000) -> change to 183000

108% entry #2 (175000) -> change to 183000

130% (390000) -> change to 440000

That part makes sense to me now.

But I think what confuses me is that I see a lot of other custom bios files change more than that, but I can't figure out why they were changed. I was reading a guide that showed this:



Do I also need to change those 100% entries (set to 162000 in my bios) under the 108% entries?


----------



## looniam

_your 100% Def(mW) entries_ for pci, 8 pin and 8 pin are:

66, 162 and 162 for 390 total. since the 100% power target is 300 - i don't see a need to change them - those are very "safe" power limits. i suggest keeping it simple and raise just the ceiling by changing the Max(mW)

changing the Def(mW) would mean changing the Min(mW) to keep the Def(mW) @ 100% . . . i think. nevermind just tried that it stays 100%


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> It's really a game of wait and see at this point since nobody who isn't bound by a NDA knows anything about the actual specs of the Kingpin OR the Lightning.
> 
> Technically speaking, the answer to your question really does come down to cooling. For air, you may actually want reference cards for SLI because the blower will vent hot air outside your case. For water, you'll want something like the classy or (presumably) Kingpin/Lightning for its better power delivery and the fact that the extra heat won't matter since its going out the radiator.


i have a rampage v extreme with using slots 1 & 3 their is decent spacing

i plan to watercool depending on price of blocks and or if needed (if not worth $ in price to performance increase)

so pretty much would be air for now was considering the asus posieden since it would include a block but strix failed..


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i have a rampage v extreme with using slots 1 & 3 their is decent spacing
> 
> i plan to watercool depending on price of blocks and or if needed (if not worth $ in price to performance increase)
> 
> so pretty much would be air for now was considering the asus posieden since it would include a block but strix failed..


It's not an issue of spacing so much as airflow into and out of the case. You'll need a LOT of fans blowing cool air into and warm air out of your case to dissipate the heat put out by two overclocked 980ti's on air. If that warm air just sits in there, you'll raise the ambient temp inside your case to a point where your cards just throttle themselves with their exhaust, which would completely defeat the purpose of getting "the best possible cards".

For water cooling with a built-in block... there's always the EVGA Hydro Copper (if you can find them)... then there's always the G10/AIO option as well.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> _your 100% Def(mW) entries_ for pci, 8 pin and 8 pin are:
> 
> 66, 162 and 162 for 390 total. since the 100% power target is 300 - i don't see a need to change them - those are very "safe" power limits. i suggest keeping it simple and raise just the ceiling by changing the Max(mW)
> 
> changing the Def(mW) would mean changing the Min(mW) to keep the Def(mW) @ 100% . . . i think. nevermind just tried that it stays 100%


Thanks. I gave it a shot. My cards are screaming now.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5425161 (9300 graphics score in windows 7 - not bad)

Problem is, the cards are downclocking in that first graphics test if I push them further. The power target for each card doesn't seem to exceed 120% even though the maximum is 146%. Once it hits that amount, the cards downclock to 1350mhz.

Am I being limited by my 1000w power supply?


----------



## KickAssCop

I have been searching for the bios tweaker and a guide to tweak the bios. However, I sifted through 10 threads and still did not find a download link or a proper step by step guide. Can anyone help me since I want to overclock the living **** out of my Classified as it is a sucky clocker thus far. Let me know please.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I just sold my 2 Titan X and got 2 Galaxy 980ti HOF LN2 , this card seems to be a monster
> 
> The Brazilian Galaxy representative is my friend and only 8 will come to us here, i took 2
> 
> Made a good deal?
> 
> Thanks


Ln2 version has no cooler.

So. Lol how is that a good deal.

3 hrs prep..10minutes result??


----------



## bmgjet

A week with my EK block and little to say im very pleased with it.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 
> 
> A week with my EK block and little to say im very pleased with it.


Did it improve your OC?

I can see you being limited by Voltage though. Stock Bios?


----------



## bmgjet

1450 on air vs 1500mhz on water.
Modded bios to for 124% power limit.
Voltage doesnt seem to improve stablity above 1.2V


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 1450 on air vs 1500mhz on water.
> Modded bios to for 124% power limit.
> Voltage doesnt seem to improve stablity above 1.2V


GPU-Z shows a Perf Cap.

Could be two things:
1. Dialed Voltage is more than what is allowed - but that certainly isn't it.
2. Clock dialed may be higher than 1500 but being capped due to little less V.

No sure though. And yeah, Very Nice temp!


----------



## Exilon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> A week with my EK block and little to say im very pleased with it.


22 C load? What's your loop like?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> GPU-Z shows a Perf Cap.
> 
> Could be two things:
> 1. Dialed Voltage is more than what is allowed - but that certainly isn't it.
> 2. Clock dialed may be higher than 1500 but being capped due to little less V.
> 
> No sure though. And yeah, Very Nice temp!


Perf Cap is voltage since had max voltage set to 1.2V
Have just done another run at 1.274V and hasnt allowed me to go any further on core. 1.5ghz seems to be the limit of this card 63% asic.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> 22 C load? What's your loop like?






Air is ducted in from outside and its middle of winter here.
Has a 2X120 for cpu and 2X120 for GPU.
In 750D case.


----------



## mus1mus

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Perf Cap is voltage since had max voltage set to 1.2V
> Have just done another run at 1.274V and hasnt allowed me to go any further on core. 1.5ghz seems to be the limit of this card 63% asic.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Air is ducted in from outside and its middle of winter here.
> Has a 2X120 for cpu and 2X120 for GPU.
> In 750D case.


I really believe a cap has been put into these cards.

1500 is error free but just crashes the driver. Which sucks as these does seem to clock like the 980s.


----------



## kabu

I could not pass 1460 on my 980Ti SLI setup. Anything higher caused driver crashes or bluescreen.
I lowered my i7-4790K CPU OC from 4.8 to 4.7 and could go 1520.
425W max power target and 1.250V.
I though my 4.8 CPU OC was stable (2 hours of Prime95 or intel burn test was ok), but I quess it was not.


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> I could not pass 1460 on my 980Ti SLI setup. Anything higher caused driver crashes or bluescreen.
> I lowered my i7-4790K CPU OC from 4.8 to 4.7 and could go 1520.
> 425W max power target and 1.250V.
> I though my 4.8 CPU OC was stable (2 hours of Prime95 or intel burn test was ok), but I quess it was not.


Sounds like you need the bios that unlocks voltage. I had the same issue untill i flashed to max voltage bios (im on water) then i was hitting 1540+ core on reference card


----------



## kabu

I have tried Sheysters' 1.281V and MaxAir 1.250V bios from the first page. For me pretty much the same results.
I have 2 x EVGA GTX980Ti SC on water. Asic 75.5% and 70%.


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Ln2 version has no cooler.
> 
> So. Lol how is that a good deal.
> 
> 3 hrs prep..10minutes result??


http://www.galaxstore.net/GALAX-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-HOF-LN2-Edition-6GB_p_83.html - " we would like to clarify that the LN2 version does indeed include the triple fan cooler as installed on the GTX 980 Ti HOF,"

1 minute google.


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> http://www.galaxstore.net/GALAX-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-HOF-LN2-Edition-6GB_p_83.html - " we would like to clarify that the LN2 version does indeed include the triple fan cooler as installed on the GTX 980 Ti HOF,"
> 
> 1 minute google.


Of course it does, LN2 guys always test hardware on air to unsure no DOA and see what scaling they can expect for a starting point.








That being said, the naked card is harware p0rn!


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kabu*
> 
> I have tried Sheysters' 1.281V and MaxAir 1.250V bios from the first page. For me pretty much the same results.
> I have 2 x EVGA GTX980Ti SC on water. Asic 75.5% and 70%.


You have better cards than me. What are you load temps?


----------



## KickAssCop

So I was bored and feeling a bit disappointed that I haven't really done much to improve the overclocks on my PC considering I now have a new HAF X ugly as sin case.

Well guess what? I bumped some more volts into my processor and hit 4.6 Gigawatts! Processor remained at 70 C tops with only a single bump to 80 C during physics test on Core 2. All other cores were 68-70 C. I say dayem son that is tight.

So I run the marks and I wanted to do the following:

Firestrike break 18K with a single card
Firestrike extreme break 9K with a single card
Firestrike ultra break 5K with a single card

Well I got 2/3. I think I can bump my processor to about 4.7 Giga with 1.32 volts. Currently it is at 4.6 Giga with 1.3 volts.

Here are the *****ing results.

18006
9100
4905

Oh by the way. My card is now stable at 1502/7200 clocks so I also finally am stable at that level with a modest fan curve. The card never went past 66 C during the benches. I am in ******* love with this setup.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> http://www.galaxstore.net/GALAX-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-HOF-LN2-Edition-6GB_p_83.html - " we would like to clarify that the LN2 version does indeed include the triple fan cooler as installed on the GTX 980 Ti HOF,"
> 
> 1 minute google.


Thank you very much for clarifying this. I also have seen some marketing material with the cooler on but I somehow managed to skip that disclaimer.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Thanks. I gave it a shot. My cards are screaming now.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5425161 (9300 graphics score in windows 7 - not bad)
> 
> Problem is, the cards are downclocking in that first graphics test if I push them further. The power target for each card doesn't seem to exceed 120% even though the maximum is 146%. Once it hits that amount, the cards downclock to 1350mhz.
> 
> Am I being limited by my 1000w power supply?


i sorta doubt its the PSU, 1kw ought to be enough unless you have an OC 8 core AMD or haswell-E system - that can suck 300 watts itself and both cards hitting 120% is 720 watts total for them. it would be more likely to shut down.

what temps do you have?


----------



## rootwoot

Finally got the Hydro Copper. 1525-1545 mhz boost but I keep it at 1515/2k. 38 degrees under load.



http://i.imgur.com/spcYCBf.jpg


----------



## Orc Warlord

how much watts is i7 3770k @ 4.8ghz 1.38v


----------



## Exolaris

Has anyone with a hybrid cooler tested temp drops with one fan vs. push/pull?


----------



## codybby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootwoot*
> 
> Finally got the Hydro Copper. 1525-1545 mhz boost but I keep it at 1515/2k. 38 degrees under load.
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/spcYCBf.jpg


NIce! I just received my hydrocopper yesterday and its unstable at just +59 on the core. I haven't tested it any lower yet but it's a disappointment already.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> Has anyone with a hybrid cooler tested temp drops with one fan vs. push/pull?


Take this with a grain of salt since it isn't an apples-to-apples comparison and seems to defy logic, but I'm using a g10 bracket to mount an h90 (140mm aio) to my EVGA ACX SC+ and my temps DROPPED about 4°C when I REMOVED the pull fan (both are identical 2000rpm Noctua industrial PWMs that were plugged into the same header using a splitter to make sure they ran at the same speed) from my setup the other night. I used to hover around 52 in Valley; now I'm ~48.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i sorta doubt its the PSU, 1kw ought to be enough unless you have an OC 8 core AMD or haswell-E system - that can suck 300 watts itself and both cards hitting 120% is 720 watts total for them. it would be more likely to shut down.
> 
> what temps do you have?


I don't think it would be the temps. They're always the lowest during that first test. The throttling starts almost immediately as the cards shoot to 120% power limit. They can be anywhere from 50-60 degrees and still throttle. The temps are actually much higher during the 2nd test but that stays at a rock solid clock speed.

I also checked how many watts my computer is pulling when the throttling starts (via a wall meter), and it's always around 900. Maybe I should reduce how much voltage my CPU is using. I had to increase it by a lot to go from 4.4Ghz to 4.5Ghz and.... it's probably not worth it at all.

I've tried lowering the cards to 1.237 (instead of 1.250) but it didn't help much. Still stable though so that's good.


----------



## rootwoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *codybby*
> 
> NIce! I just received my hydrocopper yesterday and its unstable at just +59 on the core. I haven't tested it any lower yet but it's a disappointment already.


Try flashing it with the MaxAir bios (avaliable earlier in the thread). I've had similar issues as yours until the voltage stable (other bioses didn't work well).


----------



## JewBsv

Hi!
Whether this Bios of "980Ti-SC-MaxAir" will approach
for "EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked + ACX 2.0+"?
Thanks


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JewBsv*
> 
> Hi!
> Whether this Bios of "980Ti-SC-MaxAir" will approach
> for "EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked + ACX 2.0+"?
> Thanks


Yes. It works for the EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked + ACX 2.0+.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> http://www.galaxstore.net/GALAX-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-HOF-LN2-Edition-6GB_p_83.html - " we would like to clarify that the LN2 version does indeed include the triple fan cooler as installed on the GTX 980 Ti HOF,"
> 
> 1 minute google.


They changed it then. The first realease pics a month ago had none.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JewBsv*
> 
> Hi!
> Whether this Bios of "980Ti-SC-MaxAir" will approach
> for "EVGA 980 Ti Superclocked + ACX 2.0+"?
> Thanks


It should work for any reference card made by Nvidia, but keep in mind that custom coolers like the ACX often have different default fan curves than the reference cards from Nvidia. You can set up your own custom curve in AB or PX.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> http://www.galaxstore.net/GALAX-NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-HOF-LN2-Edition-6GB_p_83.html - " we would like to clarify that the LN2 version does indeed include the triple fan cooler as installed on the GTX 980 Ti HOF,"
> 
> 1 minute google.


That card is expensive.. sheesh.


----------



## jim2point0

Still cheaper than a TitanX







But yeah, if you're not planning on cooling those with LN2, then what is the advantage over simply getting a $700 card and just water cooling that instead? Same with the Kingpin and it's rumored $850 price tag (or has this been officially announced?)


----------



## JewBsv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> It should work for any reference card made by Nvidia, but keep in mind that custom coolers like the ACX often have different default fan curves than the reference cards from Nvidia. You can set up your own custom curve in AB or PX.


Thanks.
What it is better, to use MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision (X)?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Still cheaper than a TitanX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But yeah, if you're not planning on cooling those with LN2, then what is the advantage over simply getting a $700 card and just water cooling that instead? Same with the Kingpin and it's rumored $850 price tag (or has this been officially announced?)


Bragging rights









Re: the Kingpin price tag it's still unannounced. That estimate is based off the 980 Kingpin's price relative to the reference. All that copper aibt cheap.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JewBsv*
> 
> Thanks.
> What it is better, to use MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision (X)?


I've always preferred AB, but for some reason my 980ti has a higher stable OC with precision than it does with AB.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JewBsv*
> 
> Thanks.
> What it is better, to use MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision (X)?


I prefer AB, although the newest versions of PX 16 seem to be better now.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JewBsv*
> 
> Thanks.
> What it is better, to use MSI Afterburner or EVGA Precision (X)?


I haven't liked PX and I use Guru, but I hear AB is really nice.


----------



## camry racing

anyone owns a 980ti zotac amp extreme just saw tech of tomorrow and it seems like a good card. And I'm already getting desperate since I haven't been able to get my hands on a 980ti hybrid...


----------



## rootwoot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> anyone owns a 980ti zotac amp extreme just saw tech of tomorrow and it seems like a good card. And I'm already getting desperate since I haven't been able to get my hands on a 980ti hybrid...


Did you see this Linus Tech Tips review of the card?




I think a reference card + custom block or a block-only solution is better. Their temps were very high.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootwoot*
> 
> Did you see this Linus Tech Tips review of the card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a reference card + custom block or a block-only solution is better. Their temps were very high.


Whoa that's a seriously bad video.

That's an excellent card btw, i've seen other reviews of it having good temps even on air.

Not that I would put my money on reference pcb but anyway.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rootwoot*
> 
> Did you see this Linus Tech Tips review of the card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a reference card + custom block or a block-only solution is better. Their temps were very high.


it seems like is not the same card.. or it is ?


----------



## PurE GaminG

Any one got the Asus gtx 980ti strix and what over clocks are you getting. Cous4 share yor settings as while thanks.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> it seems like is not the same card.. or it is ?


No this is a reference pcb with a hybrid cooler on.
You mentioned the extreme witch has a custom pcb.
The extreme rocks imo but no block for it until now if you plan on going water.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> No this is a reference pcb with a hybrid cooler on.
> You mentioned the extreme witch has a custom pcb.
> The extreme rocks imo but no block for it until now if you plan on going water.


na I'm not into a custom water cooling thing right now to much $ and work


----------



## wholeeo

For any of you guys purchasing EVGA cards, if you need a power supply or new mouse and are interested in a EVGA make sure to go to http://www.evga.com/inboxpromo/ for a cool %50 off any of the products listed there. Just purchased a 1200W P2 I don't need for $140 shipped:


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> For any of you guys purchasing EVGA cards, if you need a power supply or new mouse and are interested in a EVGA make sure to go to http://www.evga.com/inboxpromo/ for a cool %50 off any of the products listed there. Just purchased a 1200W P2 I don't need for $140 shipped:


and how do I claim the discount just registered my evga PSU 1000G1


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> and how do I claim the discount just registered my evga PSU 1000G1


It only applies if you register a card.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> and how do I claim the discount just registered my evga PSU 1000G1


damn it







btw Nice avatar dude


----------



## PurE GaminG

No Asus gtx 980ti strix users in this thread? Or am in the wrong thread


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> No Asus gtx 980ti strix users in this thread? Or am in the wrong thread


No not many of us have 980Ti Strix.


----------



## PurE GaminG

Ooh i see, any where you can recommend just want see what oc everyone's getting.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i am intereted in a psu..

i have a corsair AX 850 that i paid about 145$ for

the top psu 1600t2 or whatver is 450$ but sold out

the next one in line is 1600 p2 which is 400 or 200 after discount

i would be running haswell/future -E setup overclocked witt top of line SLI setup would my 850 cut it if not which should I get/


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i am intereted in a psu..
> 
> i have a corsair AX 850 that i paid about 145$ for
> 
> the top psu 1600t2 or whatver is 450$ but sold out
> 
> the next one in line is 1600 p2 which is 400 or 200 after discount
> 
> i would be running haswell/future -E setup overclocked witt top of line SLI setup would my 850 cut it if not which should I get/


Based on what I've seen you could MAYBE get by with an 850 if you don't overclock any of the components, but you'd be pushing the limits of the PSU


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> Ooh i see, any where you can recommend just want see what oc everyone's getting.


It is pretty hard to recommend on these kinds of things you know. It mainly depends on the silicon lottery, you either win it or lose it. Someone might get his card game stable @ 1550 MHz, another one might have a card of the same model but have trouble at anything past 1400 MHz.

So the best thing is to try it yourself, I find Heaven Benchmark 4.0 to be very reliable at testing out OCs. Just use free camera and stand still at your desired scene, but I prefer the first scene since it is heavily tessellated so it will stress the GPU the most, no need to move, just stand still and watch out for artifacts.

If you spotted any artifacts decrease the core clock by 5 MHz each time tell you find your max stable overclock (If your card crashed you have to either disable/enable the GPU in Task Manager or restart your system). If you are stable 30-60 minutes It is pretty safe to say the card will be stable at anything else.

It is worth mentioning If you didn't do that and you let the Benchmark run by itself and change scenes each time, then Heaven Benchmark will be anything but useful. You might pass it but you might not be game stable, because when the benchmark changes the scenes it won't constantly load the card (the card will have time to relax between the scenes, not to mention the max possible gaming temp won't be reached easily that way), making it a bad indicator of stability.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i am intereted in a psu..
> 
> i have a corsair AX 850 that i paid about 145$ for
> 
> the top psu 1600t2 or whatver is 450$ but sold out
> 
> the next one in line is 1600 p2 which is 400 or 200 after discount
> 
> i would be running haswell/future -E setup overclocked witt top of line SLI setup would my 850 cut it if not which should I get/


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817438011&nm_mc=AFC-C8Junction&cm_mmc=AFC-C8Junction-PCPartPicker,%20LLC-_-na-_-na-_-na&cm_sp=&AID=10446076&PID=3938566&SID=


I have had this PSU for two years and it's incredible. Totally recommend it.


----------



## viper1590

I have core 2 duo 2.2ghz. Will quad SLI 980ti be bottlelttobneckeddekcen by this?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> I have core 2 duo 2.2ghz. Will quad SLI 980ti be bottlelttobneckeddekcen by this?


wthbbq? hecknawyouretotallygood









make sure you have at least a 300W PSU


----------



## EarlZ

Got my cards today but my OCD is killing me my bottom card is displayed as 1Mhz lower LOLOLOLOL


----------



## fjordiales

This just in, 980 Ti AMP Omega.





Next to dualshcok 4.



Next to a Wii U controller.



Next to 780 Ti Classified.



Inside Air 540.


----------



## bmgjet

How far are people managing to push there vram?
So far im at 600+ and still no signs of being unstable. Thats 8144mhz 394.2gb/s bandwidth.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurE GaminG*
> 
> No Asus gtx 980ti strix users in this thread? Or am in the wrong thread


STRIX 980 TI valley bench loop results

Clock speed 1505

Volts 1.180

Memory 7604

Temp 72C Max

Max fan speed 52%

ASIC 69.3%

STRIX980Ti.png 5628k .png file


----------



## ryohazuki

I'm now a proud owner of a G1 980 Ti. I love the thing so far. My asic is only 69.8% though







It seems I can only hit around 1487 or so on stock voltage. Anything higher gives me slight artifacting. Other than that, I love this card already.


----------



## EarlZ

The power limit struggle on reference cards is real


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The power limit struggle on reference cards is real


Mod your bios for allowing higher powerlimit. Anything lower then 120% and your wasting your time IMO since for my card to get to

1.5ghz core and 8212mhz mem its using around 118% in heaven stress test.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> The power limit struggle on reference cards is real
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mod your bios for allowing higher powerlimit. Anything lower then 120% and your wasting your time IMO since for my card to get to
> 
> 1.5ghz core and 8212mhz mem its using around 118% in heaven stress test.
Click to expand...

Where can I find more information about which table# control the TDP on the GM200 ?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Where can I find more information about which table# control the TDP on the GM200 ?


Plenty of instuctions if you look around on how to use the maxwell bios editor. and Nvflash.

Heres a brief one from me.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/3870#post_24155040


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Hey so some questions. I have a 980ti g1 gaming coming on monday. I looked at the modded bios on the OP of this club, are these safe to use for my card or do I need a modded 980ti G1 gaming bios? I didn't see any labeled as such. All the reviewers say the g1 oc's like a beast but I didn't see any of them mess with voltage at all.

So basically like most other ocn users I want to push this thing to the max!


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> This just in, 980 Ti AMP Omega.


Awesome. Love the efficiency.


----------



## Hiikeri

Heres G1 24/7 @1500/8200, vGPU 1.199V on 100% load, stock bios.









Firestrike @1.249V 1565/8400 stock bios.


----------



## naved777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryohazuki*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now a proud owner of a G1 980 Ti. I love the thing so far. My asic is only 69.8% though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I can only hit around 1487 or so on stock voltage. Anything higher gives me slight artifacting. Other than that, I love this card already.


1487 on stock volts is still beast


----------



## KickAssCop

Zotac guy, how are your temperatures?


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Hey so some questions. I have a 980ti g1 gaming coming on monday. I looked at the modded bios on the OP of this club, are these safe to use for my card or do I need a modded 980ti G1 gaming bios? I didn't see any labeled as such. All the reviewers say the g1 oc's like a beast but I didn't see any of them mess with voltage at all.
> 
> So basically like most other ocn users I want to push this thing to the max!


Check the G1 threads. There are a few gigabyte specific ones posted.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Zotac guy, how are your temperatures?


I'm gonna assume your talking about the AMP Omega. Temps are okay. Playing witcher 3 in 1440p and highest temp was 85 top, 67 bottom. most of the time it's 78 top, and 60 bottom. fans don't kick in till 55 something degrees. BUT the fan reaches 100% in 75 degrees. i adjusted the fan profile to where it turns the fan on at 60 then 100% on 85.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Where can I find more information about which table# control the TDP on the GM200 ?
> 
> 
> 
> Plenty of instuctions if you look around on how to use the maxwell bios editor. and Nvflash.
> 
> Heres a brief one from me.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/3870#post_24155040
Click to expand...

Thanks one question though, shouldnt table #6 be equal to Table 3+4+5 ?


----------



## bmgjet

Does HBM even have any advantages when your memory overclock is this speed.
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=ubbh6

At that speed the lantancy
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Thanks one question though, shouldnt table #6 be equal to Table 3+4+5 ?


Equal or less then table 3,4,5.


----------



## EarlZ

Thanks, I decided to copy the TDP values used by max air.


----------



## jim2point0

Weird.... when my desktop is set to 144hz, my primary video card is running at 40% load. This seems kinda bad because it's constantly running at higher voltage and thus pulling more power all the time.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Weird.... when my desktop is set to 144hz, my primary video card is running at 40% load. This seems kinda bad because it's constantly running at higher voltage and thus pulling more power all the time.


I've read about this issue and I think they suggested to set the referesh to 120Hz instead of 144Hz


----------



## EarlZ

I cant seem to get a full grasp of how the voltage slider on MSI-AB with the 980Ti, its not adding the selected amount but something significantly higher.


----------



## Tablo

Node 304 users!
How do the aftermarket 980 Ti models fit in, observations? Specifically MSI Gaming 6G, EVGA ACX 2.0+ w/BP.


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> This just in, 980 Ti AMP Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to dualshcok 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Next to a Wii U controller.
> 
> 
> 
> Next to 780 Ti Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Air 540.


wow those things are huge temps ?? also any firestrike bench ?


----------



## KickAssCop

My continuous pursuit of the elusive 5K in Firestrike ultra continued as I looked towards Kingpin and his bios. His bios does one thing that my card was struggling with. Peg the voltage to 1.212 to a monkey's bottom. Fired up his bios and ramped up the clocks to 1524/7366.

Card remained at 65-66C during benching. No change in temperatures whatsoever. However, the throttling is gone.

And guess what...

I hit ****ing 5K... on AIR COOLING.

5K


----------



## Bard

Yeah, try doing that with LGA 1150, get that 5000 graphics score without your CPU compensating heavily.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> My continuous pursuit of the elusive 5K in Firestrike ultra continued as I looked towards Kingpin and his bios. His bios does one thing that my card was struggling with. Peg the voltage to 1.212 to a monkey's bottom. Fired up his bios and ramped up the clocks to 1524/7366.
> 
> Card remained at 65-66C during benching. No change in temperatures whatsoever. However, the throttling is gone.
> 
> And guess what...
> 
> I hit ****ing 5K... on AIR COOLING.
> 
> 5K


My Gigabytes can do that too.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5404627

With a 3770k








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I've read about this issue and I think they suggested to set the referesh to 120Hz instead of 144Hz


That does work but... the screen gets much darker at that resolution for some reason (Asus ROG Swift)


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> My continuous pursuit of the elusive 5K in Firestrike ultra continued as I looked towards Kingpin and his bios. His bios does one thing that my card was struggling with. Peg the voltage to 1.212 to a monkey's bottom. Fired up his bios and ramped up the clocks to 1524/7366.
> 
> Card remained at 65-66C during benching. No change in temperatures whatsoever. However, the throttling is gone.
> 
> And guess what...
> 
> I hit ****ing 5K... on AIR COOLING.
> 
> 5K


Link to this kingpin bios you speakth?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> This just in, 980 Ti AMP Omega.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next to dualshcok 4.
> 
> 
> 
> Next to a Wii U controller.
> 
> 
> 
> Next to 780 Ti Classified.
> 
> 
> 
> Inside Air 540.


Very nice!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ryohazuki*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now a proud owner of a G1 980 Ti. I love the thing so far. My asic is only 69.8% though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems I can only hit around 1487 or so on stock voltage. Anything higher gives me slight artifacting. Other than that, I love this card already.


Nice. I have an ASIC of 73.6 and run mine at 1450 24/7.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *camry racing*
> 
> wow those things are huge temps ?? also any firestrike bench ?


I will post firestrike temps soon. Playing witcher 3, highest was 85/66 top/bottom. Most of the time, 78/60. 1440p. Ultra W hairworks.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> My Gigabytes can do that too.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5404627
> 
> With a 3770k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does work but... the screen gets much darker at that resolution for some reason (Asus ROG Swift)


That is very nice. The reason 5K was elusive was because my card was only doing 1480/7200 clocks before the Kingpin bios due to voltage throttling. His bios stopped the throttling for me.

Gigabyte G1 are better cards than classified on air since they have given a lot of liberty with voltage. However, I wasnt going to buy one since they are noisy and I didn't want to play the coil whine lottery since I live 5000 miles from US and don't want to return for 100 bucks shipping etc.

What clocks are you running on your Gigabyte?


----------



## KickAssCop

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3801&highlight=classified


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> What clocks are you running on your Gigabyte?


That benchmark was at 1533 \ 8000. 69% ASIC card, too. Stock bios.

This card definitely doesn't seem any more noisier than the EVGA SC+ ACX card I have. If anything it might be a little quieter.

Here's my Firestrike Ultra run for the EVGA:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5314792

That was running at pretty much the exact same clock speed, actually. But using the MaxAir bios for stability \ no throttling.

2 Gigabytes in SLI (the GPU score.... it's over 9000!!!!!)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5425161


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3801&highlight=classified


Is this a fixed voltage bios or will it still drop when VGA is idle? I dont like fixed bios as it makes heat and waste power. But if bios is able drop back to 0.85v idle and 1.212v load, it is awesome!

How is the application btw, simple affairs?


----------



## KickAssCop

It is a bios that adjusts voltage. The voltage still drops sometimes but only if the card is being pushed too hard (much less dropping than the stock bios). It idles at 0.85v.
Application is simple.

Open CMD with Administrator.
Go to nvflash folder.
Type
nvflash -b SaveOriginalBios.rom
to save your current bios.

Type
nvflash -6 GTX980TiClassyOC.rom
to flash the card.

Reboot and you are done. It will also have 141 power target similar to the LN2 bios already on the Classified card.


----------



## HAL900

Save tree


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> It is a bios that adjusts voltage. The voltage still drops sometimes but only if the card is being pushed too hard (much less dropping than the stock bios). It idles at 0.85v.
> Application is simple.
> 
> Open CMD with Administrator.
> Go to nvflash folder.
> Type
> nvflash -b SaveOriginalBios.rom
> to save your current bios.
> 
> Type
> nvflash -6 GTX980TiClassyOC.rom
> to flash the card.
> 
> Reboot and you are done. It will also have 141 power target similar to the LN2 bios already on the Classified card.


Nice! Lastly I use precision x to up the voltage once flashing done?


----------



## KickAssCop

Yes, try different things. Up the volts if you see you are voltage limited.


----------



## fjordiales

System noise. Sorry for the sloppy quick vid.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Yes, try different things. Up the volts if you see you are voltage limited.


I made the flash to kingpin bios. How accurate you think gpuz is against p-x?
Because gpuz still reading locked voltage of 1.2v, but p-x voltage now is fluctuating! I try to tune with "Overboost" settings and my VGA like lower voltages??

In past it is 1.187v, now P-x i reduce to 1.168v and p-x the voltage reading is changing while gpuz still read 1.2v.

I say this because my VGA is more overclocked stable with lower voltages


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save tree


Mind sending over the stock BIOS and modded BIOS so I can find out how to do this? Thanks, very nice mod.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Can someone tell me what the most recent fully stable WHQL drivers were?

I'm still running into issues with hotfix drivers and don't care about games right now; performance is not a concern but compatibility is. Which was the version before things started breaking?

TIA.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Can someone tell me what the most recent fully stable WHQL drivers were?
> 
> I'm still running into issues with hotfix drivers and don't care about games right now; performance is not a concern but compatibility is. Which was the version before things started breaking?
> 
> TIA.


Most people tend to agree on 347.88 for Maxwell. Luckily 353.49 is fine for me, so far. You're going to have to mod the driver to get 347.88 working on 980 Ti. All drivers since 980 Ti's release (and some before) have been buggy.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Most people tend to agree on 347.88 for Maxwell. Luckily 353.49 is fine for me, so far. You're going to have to mod the driver to get 347.88 working on 980 Ti. All drivers since 980 Ti's release (and some before) have been buggy.


353.06 was flawless ... I'm still using it. I think the most of the peeps having problems weren't 980ti users.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> 353.06 was flawless ... I'm still using it. I think the most of the peeps having problems weren't 980ti users.


I had problems with 353.06 on 970, 980, and 980 Ti.


----------



## ggwp9999

Thank you for sharing, what % are the GPU fans running at? I can hardly hear any sound


----------



## ggwp9999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System noise. Sorry for the sloppy quick vid.


Thank you for sharing, what % are the GPU fans running at? I can hardly hear any sound


----------



## Hiikeri

353.38 worked fine for me @ SLI980, 980, Ref.980Ti and G1 980Ti.

353.4x doesnt work at all.

My G1 after Killing Floor 2 @ 3440x1440 ULTRA:
http://i61.tinypic.com/2iqoewm.jpg
Room temp +29C.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggwp9999*
> 
> Thank you for sharing, what % are the GPU fans running at? I can hardly hear any sound


I have a custom fan profile. Zero % till 55deg then starts off at 20% straight line to 100% at 88deg. I can take screenshot after gym.


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I have a custom fan profile. Zero % till 55deg then starts off at 20% straight line to 100% at 88deg. I can take screenshot after gym.


DId you turn the leds on the side off?


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Mind sending over the stock BIOS and modded BIOS so I can find out how to do this? Thanks, very nice mod.


You do know this is a joke right?
I thought I made it clear a few pages back, what you see in his pictures is just for fun.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> You do know this is a joke right?
> I thought I made it clear a few pages back, what you see in his pictures is just for fun.


My bad for not reading every single one of 451 pages and getting a bad joke at the same time. What else did you made clear on your 12th birthday? I think I missed it. I just want to make sure this time.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> My bad for not reading every single one of 451 pages and getting a bad joke at the same time. What else did you made clear on your 12th birthday? I think I missed it. I just want to make sure this time.


One is for sure, me wanting to prevent you from wasting time in that guys funny pictures. Didn't want to offend you in any way.


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> DId you turn the leds on the side off?


I believe the AMP Extreme have the leds. I have the AMP Omega, same cooler but lower clocks.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fjordiales*
> 
> I believe the AMP Extreme have the leds. I have the AMP Omega, same cooler but lower clocks.


Does this card have a midplate for vrm cooling like the MSI? I can't find a picture with the cooler removed. I'm thinking of the possibilities this custom pcb whould have with an Aio.


----------



## EarlZ

353.49 perfectly fine here with a 980Ti.


----------



## Orc Warlord

EVGA 980ti classy locked to 1.2v?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> EVGA 980ti classy locked to 1.2v?


You need to stop looking for a GPU with unlocked voltage. You already returned a HoF and now you want a Classy that let's you apply more than 1.2v even though voltage won't help much with these cards. Either you get lucky with a high ASIC or you plan on going the LN2 route and need all the voltage you can get. You might as well buy a Ti SC or G1 and hope for the best. Those cards will give you 1.28v with a BIOS mod.


----------



## bmgjet

Cant find a good driver now after updating to RTM Win10.
353.38 use to work fine now it always fails to work on first start up and instead of getting login screen to windows get a white screen.
353.30 is missing OCL and does same thing.
353.49 im trying at the moment but is missing cudda and OCL.
353.50 says my 980ti isnt supported.


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> Does this card have a midplate for vrm cooling like the MSI? I can't find a picture with the cooler removed. I'm thinking of the possibilities this custom pcb whould have with an Aio.


ignore made a mistake.


----------



## Sem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I like to know what is the average max overclock on stock voltage 1.187v? Stable stock meaning Long gaming periods playability and not quick 3dmark FS stable


i have 2 ref cards under water and i am stable at 1468 with the stock voltage 1.187

this is 24/7 game stable not just benchmark runs

downclocked to 1455 tho as i like round numbers

yes i know im wierd


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Orc Warlord*
> 
> EVGA 980ti classy locked to 1.2v?
> 
> 
> 
> You need to stop looking for a GPU with unlocked voltage. You already returned a HoF and now you want a Classy that let's you apply more than 1.2v even though voltage won't help much with these cards. Either you get lucky with a high ASIC or you plan on going the LN2 route and need all the voltage you can get. You might as well buy a Ti SC or G1 and hope for the best. Those cards will give you 1.28v with a BIOS mod.
Click to expand...

i am NOT disagreeing w/you.

however if someone wants total _gpu voltage control_ (via the classy tool in the owner's thread though it seems to need updated for more "stuff") then its just the classy so far.



though with stock bios and no adjusting it stays rock solid 1.219-1.220 at least up to 80c that i saw until i set an aggressive fan profile. flashing w/kingpins XOC classy bios goosed it to 1.220- 1.224 and fan tach from 3K to 3.4K. i still haven't completed what benching and gaming before screwing with the voltage and vram speed.

methinks folks are impatient and don't take the time to find out how the card(s) react @stock before jacking up voltage and vram speed; then get frustrated because they don't know the finer characteristics.

now off to war thunder and get shot down in flames a few times before i rage quit.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeGR7*
> 
> One is for sure, me wanting to prevent you from wasting time in that guys funny pictures. Didn't want to offend you in any way.


No bad blood, thanks I guess. Wording threw me off.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i am NOT disagreeing w/you.
> 
> however if someone wants total _gpu voltage control_ (via the classy tool in the owner's thread though it seems to need updated for more "stuff") then its just the classy so far.
> 
> 
> 
> though with stock bios and no adjusting it stays rock solid 1.219-1.220 at least up to 80c that i saw until i set an aggressive fan profile. flashing w/kingpins XOC classy bios goosed it to 1.220- 1.224 and fan tach from 3K to 3.4K. i still haven't completed what benching and gaming before screwing with the voltage and vram speed.
> 
> methinks folks are impatient and don't take the time to find out how the card(s) react @stock before jacking up voltage and vram speed; then get frustrated because they don't know the finer characteristics.
> 
> now off to war thunder and get shot down in flames a few times before i rage quit.


Thanks for that interesting pic. What's your highest stable clocks and how would you rate the Classy this time around?

I noticed that you are using a 570 as a phsyx card? Do you get higher frames with the 570 handling Phsyx over your Classy?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sem*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I like to know what is the average max overclock on stock voltage 1.187v? Stable stock meaning Long gaming periods playability and not quick 3dmark FS stable
> 
> 
> 
> i have 2 ref cards under water and i am stable at 1468 with the stock voltage 1.187
> 
> this is 24/7 game stable not just benchmark runs
> 
> downclocked to 1455 tho as i like round numbers
> 
> yes i know im wierd
Click to expand...

Awesome clocks for the volts, mine is capped around 1449 but at max voltage slider


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> No bad blood, thanks I guess. Wording threw me off.


No problem. My English is based mostly on movies so maybe I sounded rude unknowingly, lol.

On another note, are you interested in super low frequencies in your card for some reason?


----------



## TonyDeez

Not super low frequencies, but I found these Maxwell based cards do not scale well with higher voltages, most of the time it is wasted. Which I'm willing bet on those 0.850 V is more than enough for idling. Same goes for full load voltages, most cards don't give enough return for the voltage inputted, not to mention 980 Ti's has a 12.5 MHz throttle above 60-70 or so Celsius. This is all on air of course, but I for one won't complain about a longer lifespan for the card as a minor plus in all this.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ...
> I noticed that you are using a 570 as a phsyx card? Do you get higher frames with the 570 handling Phsyx over your Classy?


It should give it a boost in physx games. I used a gtx 470 along with my 970 SLI and it gave me very good results. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Not super low frequencies, but I found these Maxwell based cards do not scale well with higher voltages, most of the time it is wasted. Which I'm willing bet on those 0.850 V is more than enough for idling. Same goes for full load voltages, most cards don't give enough return for the voltage inputted, not to mention 980 Ti's has a 12.5 MHz throttle above 60-70 or so Celsius. This is all on air of course, but I for one won't complain about a longer lifespan for the card as a minor plus in all this.


Your findings are correct according to my own research on 980ti and to be honest I found the same to be true with 980 and 970 also. At least in the 60s range of temps.


----------



## looniam

boosted 1405 out of the box and went to 1505 benching a few rounds of metroLL w/o touching voltage. about the same in FSE stock to OC

for me it was worth the extra $20 compared to the SC+ just for the dual bios and probe it connection. i am hoping the classy tool gets updated to allow vram voltage and PWM frequency control like the 780TI/980 classys.

*1405* last night right after installing and did not have the 570 power connected:


*1405* w/570 physX just a bit ago:


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> boosted 1405 out of the box and went to 1505 benching a few rounds of metroLL w/o touching voltage. about the same in FSE stock to OC
> 
> for me it was worth the extra $20 compared to the SC+ just for the dual bios and probe it connection. i am hoping the classy tool gets updated to allow vram voltage and PWM frequency control like the 780TI/980 classys.
> 
> *1405* last night right after installing and did not have the 570 power connected:
> 
> 
> *1405* w/570 physX just a bit ago:


Thanks alot for the results! Very small benefit but it's there. Try Batman arkham city and you'll be plesantly surprised with the boost of the 570.


----------



## looniam

yeah, there is a difference among games as far as how/what implementations of physX.

and i'll stop there before everyone starts rolling thier eyes too far . .


----------



## fjordiales

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ggwp9999*
> 
> Thank you for sharing, what % are the GPU fans running at? I can hardly hear any sound




OC settings and fan profile.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> I found these Maxwell based cards do not scale well with higher voltages, most of the time it is wasted. Which I'm willing bet on those 0.850 V is more than enough for idling. Same goes for full load voltages, most cards don't give enough return for the voltage inputted,


I can agree with this. 4 weeks now iv been overclocking my 980ti 2 of those weeks on water.
Have tried voltage all the way up to 1.28V. I've decided to dial my overclock back since 1.2V seems to be the point where pushing more voltage only gains very small and I can run that on the stock bios.

On air
Stock voltage got me to 1440mhz seeing powerlimit of 109% @ 58C
1.2V got me to 1460mhz seeing power limit of 114% @ 64C
1.226V got me to 1455mhz-1470mhz seeing power limit of 123% @ 65-67C (as it throttles)

On water
Stock voltage got me up to 1485mhz seeing powerlimit of 107% @ 26C
On 1.2V Everything is stable for hours on end at 1495mhz touching on 109% power limit @ 28C
1.25v gets me to 1500mhz stable for the same time frame touches on 115% power limit @ 30C
1.282v gets me to 1505mhz Only done a few hours testing but stable touches on 124% power limit @ 37C

With memory clock of +600
Would of liked to have it stable on 1.5ghz all the time but the amount I need to push for that just seems stupid and requires a modded bios


----------



## Synik

nevermind i think i fixed it


----------



## EarlZ

I was thinking of putting some alu heatsinks behind the VRM area on the reference cards I have some thermal tapes lying around. do you guys think it would help life span or just dont bother?


----------



## Greatskeem

Is it true I need the OC guru software for the Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 TI to get the out of box gigabyte set over-clock?

I like using Msi Afterburner or EVGA Precision,can I get the same results with EVGA Precision X?

Thanks.(Dumb question I know)


----------



## tonyfloow

hello, I have a problem with the G1, there are times that led windforce stop and remain lit at the same time, whether or not the fiery fans. G1 also comes with an edge where the screw will scratch marks. you advise me?


----------



## BlueSaber80

So im at PDX 26 Lan in Portland and I spoke with Joey from EVGA direclty about the "binning" process and this is basically what he said.

Quote:


> *" Like Kingpin has stated, Maxwell limits out via temperature or voltage. Because the reference PCBS's are hard locked voltage wise and at 84c temprature, we do "sort" the GPU cores for the superclocked versions of the GPU's and then the very best overclockable GPU's are "binned" to be the Classifieds and the Kingpins. Even though they may have lower ASIC scores, we sort them NOT by ASIC scores but what we are able to stabile overclock them too and then put them in the appropriate models. So essentially, unless you do water cooling or LN2, high or low ASIC scored card, your very rarely going to go past around 1550 mhz core speed, even the higher "binned" Classified cards cards. In the end, its a silicon lottery, ASIC score or not. :*"


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> So im at PDX 26 Lan in Portland and I spoke with Joey from EVGA direclty about the "binning" process and this is basically what we said.


It is true.
I think OCN are spoil by posters claiming 1550 clocks. How many really game stable 1550?
In truth many reference PCB struggle to game stable at 1400.
The classified VGA all can go >1400. Most may not meet the golden ratio of 1500/8000, but game clocks are already higher than reference PCB.
This theory applies to other non-ref PCB as well, the G1s, the 6G, AmpEXtremem, Strix.


----------



## EarlZ

Im still trying to get clocks past 1422 stable but with no exact control over the voltages It might be a very hard task.. because as soon as the top card drops to 1.193v I get artifacts, If I could maintain the voltage between 1.200 ~ 1.212v Im sure I can get it stable.

Anyone care to mod me a bios that can lock the load voltage to 1.212v with 1418Mhz clocks ?

GM200.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## Snoopvelo

Galax 980TI HOF
Core Voltage: +50
Power Limit: 120%
Core Clock: +100
Memory Clock: +600
Max Temp: 59C
Graphics Score: 21031
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7813780


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snoopvelo*
> 
> Galax 980TI HOF
> Core Voltage: +50
> Power Limit: 120%
> Core Clock: +100
> Memory Clock: +600
> Max Temp: 59C
> Graphics Score: 21031
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7813780
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice indeed!


----------



## S7icky

I stole my bios from my sc+ and threw it onto the sc version and it scores better lol not much but still..

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5442395
not the same as below but i think i can get more outta these lol my cpu is kinda holding me back


----------



## inorganicdope

980 ti everytime after 45 mins playing witcher pc makes buzzing then restarts Im sure I just need a better psu only got 500w at the min.
Hope witcher is pushing the cards power to high and that's the only prob fingers crossed. No probs with any other game and theres 6 fans blowing around the card and temp is ok.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Sorry but this gpu is worse than my previous 290x vapor x 4gb

1) low textures in all games

2) pop ins in all games from distance

3) 290x felt far more smoother in gta v

I am thinking of returning it

The graphics in games seems low compared to my 290x texture filtering etc

Sorry but I am not happy


----------



## kuzotronic

Few of my runs with motivman vbios









i7-4770K @ 4.1Ghz
EVGA GTX 980Ti 6Gb ACX 2.0 (non SC) 1470/7800 1.23v
16Gb 1600Mhz

http://piccy.info/view3/8479564/4ace9c3a654306355e70670a7dbce587/

A little higher clocks in 3dmark)

GTX 980Ti 6Gb 1486/8000 1.23v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10051390
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7753132

Gaming clocks 24/7 with stock vbios are 1377/7600 1.18v 75C









Guys, does anyone experience low GPU usage in some games with 980Ti and 353 drivers? In Project cars i get down to 70% GPU usage in some areas and in GTA 5 80-99%, especially with GPU overclock. Do you think my CPU is holding me back?


----------



## EarlZ

So I've managed to make a bios that locks my clocks on 1418Mhz on load with 1.218v and drops down if idle but if I touch even just the fan speed on MSI-AB it will drop the clock speed down to 1215Mhz and only a reboot can make it go back up to 1418Mhz (odd??)


----------



## jonbuckles

can you set a new fan curve in the bios?


----------



## jonbuckles

Ohh btw..



I7-3770k @ 4.5ghz
Evga 980 ti @ +240 core, +500 men
Corsair vengeance 16gb @ 1866
Samsung ssd
Seagate barracuda hdd
Thermaltake 1200w gold psu
Asus p8z77-v lk
Xspc 360 rad,pump,res,blocks ect.

Firestrike Ultra bench @ 4765 ish


----------



## partypoison25

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Sorry but this gpu is worse than my previous 290x vapor x 4gb
> 
> 1) low textures in all games
> 
> 2) pop ins in all games from distance
> 
> 3) 290x felt far more smoother in gta v
> 
> I am thinking of returning it
> 
> The graphics in games seems low compared to my 290x texture filtering etc
> 
> Sorry but I am not happy


This gave me a headache.


----------



## escalibur

Few rounds of Killing Floor 2 using 4865 x 2036 DSR resolution:



..and then I tested a bit higher clocks (8200MHz is not KF2 stable):

About an hour of GTA V gaming (mostly driving around and trhough the island) using 4213 x 1764 DSR resolution.



Core is at stock clocks because I'm still testing memory clocks' stability.


----------



## jonbuckles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partypoison25*
> 
> This gave me a headache.


hes still trying to cling onto the past.. its hard for some to move on to bigger and better things..


----------



## Cosworth

Hey Guys I've already entered the form to join but I thought I'd show you my baby


----------



## DADDYDC650

^Looks like your Zotac has a bad case of the droops.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ^Looks like your Zotac has a bad case of the droops.


THIS^


----------



## FinalForm7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ^Looks like your Zotac has a bad case of the droops.


JEEZ, that GPU is massive. I'm used to seeing them longer but not thicker. I'd like to get a reference model but all the reviews say they can't hold their clocks for extended gaming and make too much noise.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> JEEZ, that is massive. I'm used to seeing them longer but not thicker.


That's what she said.


----------



## MerkageTurk

But I am being serious...

Can it be I need to reinstall windows?

I am waiting for windows 10 though


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> But I am being serious...
> 
> Can it be I need to reinstall windows?
> 
> I am waiting for windows 10 though


Are you sure you're using the 980ti and not your integrated graphics? Run DDU to make sure you completely wipe out your old driver -- something's not right.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ^Looks like your Zotac has a bad case of the droops.


My EVGA stands like a soldier


----------



## Cosworth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ^Looks like your Zotac has a bad case of the droops.


lol I think it's weight cobine with the bend in the slot from my old cards watercooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FinalForm7*
> 
> JEEZ, that GPU is massive. I'm used to seeing them longer but not thicker. I'd like to get a reference model but all the reviews say they can't hold their clocks for extended gaming and make too much noise.


to be fair to it though it's also a damn sight cooler than the 780ti and my old 580 so I'm more than happy with the size
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> That's what she said.


lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> My EVGA stands like a soldier


showoff


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> But I am being serious...
> 
> Can it be I need to reinstall windows?
> 
> I am waiting for windows 10 though


it probably is a good idea to re-install the OS when switching brands; i would.

if you don't have an SSD, now would be the time to think of it.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it probably is a good idea to re-install the OS when switching brands; i would.
> 
> if you don't have an SSD, now would be the time to think of it.


did you just seriously say it's a good idea to say it's a good idea to do a fresh os install ?

are you serious?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Sorry but this gpu is worse than my previous 290x vapor x 4gb
> 
> 1) low textures in all games
> 
> 2) pop ins in all games from distance
> 
> 3) 290x felt far more smoother in gta v
> 
> I am thinking of returning it
> 
> The graphics in games seems low compared to my 290x texture filtering etc
> 
> Sorry but I am not happy


you control the graphics settings in game, not the gpu itself.

if you don't know how to clear the reg and do a fresh driver install sell that card for a console.

more your " pace "


----------



## MerkageTurk

Mate i used DDU, but was thinking i may need to consider re installing windows

Well did you not hear how nVidia graphics in game are lower to get the fps needed

http://www.overclock.net/t/1563407/amd-vs-nvdia-flagship-cards-tested-and-compared-side-by-side/70#post_24165228


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Mate i used DDU, but was thinking i may need to consider re installing windows
> 
> Well did you not hear how nVidia graphics in game are lower to get the fps needed
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1563407/amd-vs-nvdia-flagship-cards-tested-and-compared-side-by-side/70#post_24165228


ya know to be perfectly honest i was surprised you got a 980ti with your . . . past preference and i think there might be a doubter or two.

so to dis-spell any doubts; you mind posting a gpu-z link with your name on it?

that would be great.


----------



## MerkageTurk

You should know i use to own a 780 ti and I am not bias in anyway, which is why i went with the 980 ti due to amd fury being a flop for me personally.

I also had trouble with AMD, rubbish graphics, etc sent it back got another and it was resolved; now back on subject here is my 980 ti











980ti.jpg 203k .jpg file


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i am NOT disagreeing w/you.
> 
> however if someone wants total _gpu voltage control_ (via the classy tool in the owner's thread though it seems to need updated for more "stuff") then its just the classy so far.
> 
> 
> 
> though with stock bios and no adjusting it stays rock solid 1.219-1.220 at least up to 80c that i saw until i set an aggressive fan profile. flashing w/kingpins XOC classy bios goosed it to 1.220- 1.224 and fan tach from 3K to 3.4K. i still haven't completed what benching and gaming before screwing with the voltage and vram speed.
> 
> methinks folks are impatient and don't take the time to find out how the card(s) react @stock before jacking up voltage and vram speed; then get frustrated because they don't know the finer characteristics.
> 
> now off to war thunder and get shot down in flames a few times before i rage quit.


There's some truth here. Tons of people in this thread alone get the card the first day and cry because the BIOS hasn't done what they expected with out even taking it through its trials.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Sorry but this gpu is worse than my previous 290x vapor x 4gb
> 
> 1) low textures in all games
> 
> 2) pop ins in all games from distance
> 
> 3) 290x felt far more smoother in gta v
> 
> I am thinking of returning it
> 
> The graphics in games seems low compared to my 290x texture filtering etc
> 
> Sorry but I am not happy


Where did this come from. You appear from no where talking smack about this card when it's literally the best card on the market. I'm confused.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Mate I did not appear from nowhere, well it seems I am having a problem and it seems everyone is on the offensive in this club


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Mate I did not appear from nowhere, well it seems I am having a problem and it seems everyone is on the offensive in this club


maybe because everyone else is extremely satisfied with their card? you're definitely in the minority if you're not having a smooth gameplay experience, my guess is your settings are either too high for the res ur playing or there is a problem elsewhere be it drivers, instability, etc


----------



## hondroid

Hi. Just got this card last week. Lovin it. I have the EVGA Superclocked version and was wondering how much more i can OC it. Thank ya


----------



## avatardiablo

max safe core daily use? air (zotac extreme)
I can give 1255v? 1600mhz at max 70c°
ty


----------



## looniam

why is no one posting score on the FSU thread?

Fire Strike Ultra Top 30


----------



## Obyboby

On my way to find stability at 1538/8200 @1.187v stock voltage! Let's hope it works out xD

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> On my way to find stability at 1538/8200 @1.187v stock voltage! Let's hope it works out xD
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Wow! Awesome clocks for that voltage, what are you using to test for stability and what card?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> why is no one posting score on the FSU thread?
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra Top 30


Quote:


> "[*] NOTE: Disabling SLI or CFX is insufficient when claiming a lower GPU count for a score. Eg, for a single card run, all other graphics cards must be switched off (not detected by FM sysinfo or gpuZ)"


Because anything more than disabling SLI is more effort than I'm willing to bother with when posting a 3Dmark result on a forum


----------



## Dimebagg

Would love too see 3dmark scores from this clock


----------



## JynxLee

I haven't been back in this thread in awhile, been working on other parts of the system but I had some time to try OCing the 980ti some more tonight and it seems the highest I can get the core clock is 190 without crashing in Firestrike. It doesn't matter if the memory clock is set to 200,250 or even 0. It doesn't matter if the mV is set all the way up or to 0 as soon as i surpass 190 on the core clock it will crash less than 45 seconds into firestrike. And my temps are below 70c

Now, with all that said, does anyone think flashing a different bios would make the least bit of different? This is an EVGA 980 Ti SC.


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> why is no one posting score on the FSU thread?
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra Top 30


Because I don't have a 5960x to make it fair.


----------



## jarble

Well here is my weekend review of the 980 ti extreme. Out of the box this is a very solid card with a massive heatsink everything was packaged well and arrived unscathed. I pulled the card apart for some pcb shots as soon as I got it out of the box so temps are going to be with gelid extreme paste. I would like to note that on my card there were no warranty void stickers on any of the screws this is a very welcome change. As a few others have posted this thing is stupid quiet at load and even with an overclock it is still quiet! My gaming temp hovers around 60c with the fan curve not passing 60% this is with a small voltage bump and boost at 1480. Now for the bad news asic is very low at 62% and the gpu will not run 1500 core clock with the stock bios. Memory is also a total bust with anything over 50mhz is a system crash







. Coil squeal is also present and constant after touching firestorm. Even at desktop clocks and no load the coils are just squealing away







. Needless to say this will be getting rma'ed but the heatsink performance is enough to make me willing to give the amp extreme another chance.

Actively cooled memory


Main vrm cooling


Heatsink with active plate


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Because anything more than disabling SLI is more effort than I'm willing to bother with when posting a 3Dmark result on a forum


There are multiple separate chart for Single, Dual, Triple & Quad SLi/CFX results. Its just that you can't have more GPUs installed in the system than the category you are submitting in. Gives an unfair advantage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> Because I don't have a 5960x to make it fair.


Firestrike _*Ultra*_ doesn't care about CPU cores, unlike the regular or Extreme version.


----------



## iluvkfc

Hi, I am a bit late to the party but will potentially join the club.

I may purchase a reference 980 Ti soon (specifically Gigabyte model) and I have a few questions about OCing this card in particular:

What is the max power draw and voltage I can get on stock BIOS?
What BIOS should I use with the stock cooler? Sheyster's SC-MaxAir works with Gigabyte card?
What BIOS should I use with watercooling? Sheyster's SC-425-1281mV works with Gigabyte card?
What is max voltage allowed by reference PCB? I read 1274, 1281, 1312 mV and not sure which?
Is it true that these cards don't scale with voltage even when not limited by temp or TDP?
Is it unreasonable to expect around 1600/8200 on water? I will settle for 1550 or so but if these reference cards cap at low 1500s or high 1400s on water I will be disappointed.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There are multiple separate chart for Single, Dual, Triple & Quad SLi/CFX results. Its just that you can't have more GPUs installed in the system than the category you are submitting in. Gives an unfair advantage.


I did single card runs before putting in a 2nd card though. But firestrike does reflect that in the run so it should be fine. Anywho, I like doing bench runs because it's quick and tangible proof that my overclocks are improving performance and sometimes I'll share those. But I'm not trying to compete









I'm quite happy with my cards and their performance. I just wish SLI wasn't complete crap in most games


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is are multiple separate chart for Single, Dual, Triple & Quad SLi/CFX results. Its just that you can't have more GPUs installed in the system than the category you are submitting in. Gives an unfair advantage.
> Firestrike _*Ultra*_ doesn't care about CPU cores, unlike the regular or Extreme version.


I found it does as the higher I clock my CPU and memory the better my score. I could only imagine how much a 5960x would help, especially with the physics score.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5395881

I may go for that 10000+ graphics score if I get bored.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wholeeo*
> 
> I found it does as the higher I clock my CPU and memory the better my score. I could only imagine how much a 5960x would help, especially with the physics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5395881
> 
> I may go for that 10000+ graphics score if I get bored.


Physics score will obviously go up, but the overall score shows minor gains.
Of course you have SLi so your situation is different.

Ultra is still miles better than Firestrike or FireStrike Extreme where you can barely get close to Top 30 if you don't have a 5960X. Doesn't matter if you have a TitanX.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I did single card runs before putting in a 2nd card though. But firestrike does reflect that in the run so it should be fine. Anywho, I like doing bench runs because it's quick and tangible proof that my overclocks are improving performance and sometimes I'll share those. But I'm not trying to compete
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm quite happy with my cards and their performance. I just wish SLI wasn't complete crap in most games


No problems man. Some people run Benchmarks casually, while other like competing.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Finally got my GTX98ti G1 Gaming.
ASIC score of 76.9%, gets a stable overclock of GPU 1550Mhz and VRAM 1910Mhz.

But, it has the coil whine from HELL!!!!

Check out the video (did it quickly on my phone)
Vsync on at 60Hz, though I have a 144hz monitor and should be able to run it as such.

This has been like this since I bought it, retailer won't RMA it as "Coil Whine is normal" and the card is "technically working fine and not displaying any graphical problems".


----------



## looniam

yep. that FSU thread is a bit more particular lately . . .i think there is some confusion between the requirements for a top ten score and just wanting to have some fun.


----------



## ZOONAMI

Can I use any of the BIOS in the OP on my 980 Ti G1 Gaming?


----------



## JynxLee

If I'm boosting close to 1490mhz with power at 121% with 0mV on stock evga 980ti superclock, should I try a bios like maxair? What exactly will it do for me, will having the extra watts make it boost higher or will it allow me to go past a core clock offset of 190? I'm trying to learn this again but I don't want to blindly do things, I want to understand what its doing and why in my situation.


----------



## jim2point0

I saw
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> If I'm boosting close to 1490mhz with power at 121% with 0mV on stock evga 980ti superclock, should I try a bios like maxair? What exactly will it do for me, will having the extra watts make it boost higher or will it allow me to go past a core clock offset of 190? I'm trying to learn this again but I don't want to blindly do things, I want to understand what its doing and why in my situation.


MaxAir will increase TPD and will lock the voltage at 1.25V (in 3D games). So your maximum overclock will increase, but so will the heat generated by the card.

If you're getting 1490 on stock voltage, I can see you maybe getting 1550 on MaxAir. Up to you if that's worthwhile.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Where did this come from. You appear from no where talking smack about this card when it's literally the best card on the market. I'm confused.


980 Ti does have worse textures according to various tests vs AMD. There was a discussion here about it before.

Think it had something to do with Nvidias default settings in ctrlpnl.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I saw
> MaxAir will increase TPD and will lock the voltage at 1.25V (in 3D games). So your maximum overclock will increase, but so will the heat generated by the card.
> 
> If you're getting 1490 on stock voltage, I can see you maybe getting 1550 on MaxAir. And it won't throttle much in games either.


So if I flash MaxAir would I set the Coreclock to the same as it is now, or would I start ticking it up higher. Does the memory clock affect how high you can set the coreclock because as I mentioned before I can't get past 190 core regardless of mem or volts right now. And is MaxAir the one that I should be using in this particular case? Right now with my voltage increased it doesn't do much, so really the only thing I'd be getting is that higher wattage correct? Is it advised to set the wattage at the full percent in PX afterwards and then just adjust core sliders?

Sorry for all the questions this thread moves so fast sometimes its hard to get someone to start answering you so I gotta jump on it


----------



## Cosworth

I've got to be honest I can't see what the problem is even using the basic (demo) version of 3d mark 11 and an aging but still relevant CPU I managed to get this score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10071641


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> So if I flash MaxAir would I set the Coreclock to the same as it is now, or would I start ticking it up higher. Does the memory clock affect how high you can set the coreclock because as I mentioned before I can't get past 190 core regardless of mem or volts right now. And is MaxAir the one that I should be using in this particular case? Right now with my voltage increased it doesn't do much, so really the only thing I'd be getting is that higher wattage correct? Is it advised to set the wattage at the full percent in PX afterwards and then just adjust core sliders?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions this thread moves so fast sometimes its hard to get someone to start answering you so I gotta jump on it


Your default voltage is going to go up quite a bit, and that will in turn increase the max boost speed. So you may actually want to run the benchmark with the offset at 0 just to see what it boosts to on MaxAir, and increase it to whatever gets it to 1500 and go from there.

You should figure out your maximum core clock before memory. Memory should be secondary.

I always max the power limit slider. I don't see why not.


----------



## criznit

I think i might have a dud. My boosts go up to 1300+ at stock, but i cant hit 1500 even with +102 on core. My temps are good so its either the card or my psu.


----------



## hamzta09

What are the 4x3 values at the bottom in Power Table in Maxwell BIOS Tweaker for? I see some bioses have them edited, like the MaxAir, but some arent?

Power Limit is the one above the ones I speak of.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Your default voltage is going to go up quite a bit, and that will in turn increase the max boost speed. So you may actually want to run the benchmark with the offset at 0 just to see what it boosts to on MaxAir, and increase it to whatever gets it to 1500 and go from there.
> 
> You should figure out your maximum core clock before memory. Memory should be secondary.
> 
> I always max the power limit slider. I don't see why not.


What exactly is the stock voltage again?

So with the maxair bios, your card will idle at what 350w? Where as now its 250 watts I think, is that correct?
And then on load it can increase to 425w So a big change will be your idle watt and idle volts? Are these ok for everyday use?

Is the main limiting factor on stock bios overclocking the wattage limit the card has or the voltage you can increase? Doesn't the voltage slider currently take it to 1.27 I thought?

EDIT:

Here is the last setup I just tried before I'm about to crash in bed before work. I guess its hitting the highest wattage? I don't know I'm trying to learn all this. I don't want to chase bench marks I really do just want to get the best gaming performance I can is all.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> I think i might have a dud. My boosts go up to 1300+ at stock, but i cant hit 1500 even with +102 on core. My temps are good so its either the card or my psu.


Not hitting 1500 does not mean you have a Dud.

Is it a reference card? What happens when you go up to 1500? Driver crashes?


----------



## Lord of meat

Does anyone know what prevents memory from going further? I can get 1500/7800 I would like to get 1500/8000.
I know it won't make any difference and im happy with what I got, just want to understand the reasons for the limit.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Not hitting 1500 does not mean you have a Dud.
> 
> Is it a reference card? What happens when you go up to 1500? Driver crashes?


I have the MSI gaming 6G version. When I put my core to +102 the boost speed goes up to 1460-1470ish but then drops down to 1400. As far as "dud" yea I guess that's the wrong choice of words, I was just expecting 1500ish with +87 mV.


----------



## lester123

any zotac 980 ti amp extreme owner here have issue with gpu usage suddenly drop to 0 for a split second? It happens when i play gta v, and also happen once in uniengine, but now it didnt happen in uniengine so far, gta v still have this issue though, is this driver problem or gtav? Running on driver 353.49 previously, use ddu and now using driver 353.30

Running on below spec
Maximus formula vii +i7-4790k
V1200 platinum psu
16gb ram
Os and games on ssd


----------



## jim2point0

I never actually tried to push the memory clock on my "better" Gigabyte. It will actually go up to +750 on memory O_O

Thought I might try to break 22k graphics score, but 21800 is the best I can do.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7823539?

And JUST shy of 5100 graphics in Ultra



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5453290
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criznit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Not hitting 1500 does not mean you have a Dud.
> 
> Is it a reference card? What happens when you go up to 1500? Driver crashes?
> 
> 
> 
> I have the MSI gaming 6G version. When I put my core to +102 the boost speed goes up to 1460-1470ish but then drops down to 1400. As far as "dud" yea I guess that's the wrong choice of words, I was just expecting 1500ish with +87 mV.
Click to expand...

Then push the core up a little higher. It might do 1500. The difference between 1470 and 1500 is negligable. But if you mod the bios to prevent the voltage from throttling, you could keep that clock speed a lot more constant. My cards run at 1520 and drop down to a minimum of 1506. On the stock bios, they'd drop down to 1460.


----------



## criznit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I never actually tried to push the memory clock on my "better" Gigabyte. It will actually go up to +750 on memory O_O
> 
> Thought I might try to break 22k graphics score, but 21800 is the best I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7823539?
> 
> And JUST shy of 5100 graphics in Ultra
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5453290
> Then push the core up a little higher. It might do 1500. The difference between 1470 and 1500 is negligable. But if you mod the bios to prevent the voltage from throttling, you could keep that clock speed a lot more constant. My cards run at 1520 and drop down to a minimum of 1506. On the stock bios, they'd drop down to 1460.


Will do! I will have more time to play with this card next week so i was trying to do a quick OC using the reviews as my baseline


----------



## jim2point0

I wish I knew why this would happen. < 60 FPS @ 2560x1440 is pathetic on 2 980TIs in SLI, let alone on 1 980TI. GPU usage is ~40% on each card. What the crap.

Is this a CPU bottleneck thing? I mean, USUALLY I'm getting 120-144 FPS, but drops to < 60 are REALLY jarring even with gsync.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I knew why this would happen. < 60 FPS @ 2560x1440 is pathetic on 2 980TIs in SLI, let alone on 1 980TI. GPU usage is ~40% on each card. What the crap.
> 
> Is this a CPU bottleneck thing? I mean, USUALLY I'm getting 120-144 FPS, but drops to < 60 are REALLY jarring even with gsync.


Seems like it may just be poor optimisation... What game is it? Is usage always around 50%? Or does it just drop occasionally?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Seems like it may just be poor optimisation... What game is it? Is usage always around 50%? Or does it just drop occasionally?


Looks like GTA 5 or baddiefield.

GTA has terrible scaling.


----------



## iluvkfc

Hi, I am a bit late to the party but will potentially join the club.

I may purchase a reference 980 Ti soon (specifically Gigabyte model) and I have a few questions about OCing this card in particular:

What is the max power draw and voltage I can get on stock BIOS?
What BIOS should I use with the stock cooler? Sheyster's SC-MaxAir works with Gigabyte card?
What BIOS should I use with watercooling? Sheyster's SC-425-1281mV works with Gigabyte card?
What is max voltage allowed by reference PCB? I read 1274, 1281, 1312 mV and not sure which?
Is it true that these cards don't scale with voltage even when not limited by temp or TDP?
Is it unreasonable to expect around 1600/8200 on water? I will settle for 1550 or so but if these reference cards cap at low 1500s or high 1400s on water I will be disappointed.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Haven't messed with OC settings a ton and looking to play with voltage and BIOS on my MSI Gaming 6G in the near future, but right now simply using AB for a quick boost to 1382/1930. No stability issues in FireStrike, Witcher 3, GTA V and Arkham Knight. Nice.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Seems like it may just be poor optimisation... What game is it? Is usage always around 50%? Or does it just drop occasionally?


My bad. It's BF4.

When the game is running well, it's at 70% load per GPU. But sometimes I see these dips to really low usage and that's when my FPS tanks.


----------



## troid

Looks like i got a winner. My MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming 6G is Firestrike stable at 1572/8180. This is with stock bios, stock voltage and reference cooler. I did notice that the boost clock only locks to 1572 during graphics test 2, it stays at ~1550 during the other tests.

Firestrike Ultra -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5454270 (5K Graphics score)
Firestrike Normal -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5450590 (22K Graphics score)


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

^^ stock bios on most of these cards throttle, you should be in the 5250 or so GPU score range on that bench with the right non throttling custom bios.

EDIT:

although your "normal" firestrike gpu score looks right on. Maybe for ultra you didn't up your vram clocks which really benefits for higher resolution firestrike?


----------



## Anzial

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> My bad. It's BF4.
> 
> When the game is running well, it's at 70% load per GPU. But sometimes I see these dips to really low usage and that's when my FPS tanks.


Signs of CPU bottleneck. Did you also watch your CPU usage? or just bad drivers.


----------



## troid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> ^^ stock bios on most of these cards throttle, you should be in the 5250 or so GPU score range on that bench with the right non throttling custom bios.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> although your "normal" firestrike gpu score looks right on. Maybe for ultra you didn't up your vram clocks which really benefits for higher resolution firestrike?


No, my VRAM clock is actually higher in the Ultra benchmark. Like you said my card throttles; it switches between 1519-1572Mhz boostclock. I'm not reaching the templimit, highest temp i got during Firestrike is 76°.

But my TPU is hitting 111% in GPU-Z, while 109% is the max i can set in Afterburner. Would it be enough if just modified the max TDP with a BIOS editor for stable boost clocks?


----------



## EinZerstorer

there's only a certain point an unlocked bios will get you with voltage on cards without advanced voltage controllers, power limit will take you further though.

whose making these hacked bios now?

where's skyn3t? ? ?


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *troid*
> 
> Looks like i got a winner. My MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming 6G is Firestrike stable at 1572/8180. This is with stock bios, stock voltage and reference cooler. I did notice that the boost clock only locks to 1572 during graphics test 2, it stays at ~1550 during the other tests.
> 
> Firestrike Ultra -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5454270 (5K Graphics score)
> Firestrike Normal -> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5450590 (22K Graphics score)


Wow, I got a really similar score with mine:










1538/8200! At stock voltage









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7821976?

LOL 1 point difference in the overall score xD


----------



## barsh90

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067


----------



## Medous

Hey guys, what modified bios can I take for my new referral PNY card? I will put a waterblock on it. Thx


----------



## KickAssCop

Here is my latest score. 18376.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7824563


----------



## Frogman85

So I thought I'd report in with my experience .

I have an EVGA 980 Ti SC which I have put EK-FC water block and the backplate as well.

This card is a terrible overclocker , I had to put the 1.281mv bios on the achieve any substantial overclock and the absolute most I can get that is stable is 1400mhz core and memory at 7600mhz.

Any more core and I start to get artifacts in heaven and firestrike. Any more memory and it crashes.







. Oh and the ASIC is 68.5 % .

I seem to be able to push the core up to around 1475 but there's so many artifacts that it's pointless. BUMMER

But in saying that the performance is still pretty amazing and I don't think I can be bother switching the card for another. I just wish I could go higher.


----------



## KickAssCop

Always put a block on a card that is proven to be a great overclocker on air. I got a ****ty MSI Gaming card that won't clock past 1440 stable in games. I sold it and got the classified. Which is still not really that good of a clocker but at least hits over 1500 which is what I wanted.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067


That's a lot. Any more details about your card, clock, etc?

PS: ANY news on the G1 waterblocks???


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> That's a lot. Any more details about your card, clock, etc?
> 
> PS: ANY news on the G1 waterblocks???


Gigabyte G1, clocked at 1,312 MHz core(forgot the boost, i think it was 1585mhz) 2,008 MHz memory.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Gigabyte G1, clocked at 1,312 MHz core(forgot the boost, i think it was 1585mhz) 2,008 MHz memory.


ASIC score? 1585 is a lot, u got a lucky sample there


----------



## HAL900

1585 is good


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> ASIC score? 1585 is a lot, u got a lucky sample there


81 ASIC quality. Yea, and to think I was debating whether to return it because of the fan noise xD... Can't wait for ek to release the water block.


----------



## EarlZ

I am trying to find my max stable OC with a reference 980Ti, But I am limiting my self to 1.205v GPU atm and I get a black screen with heaven after 2 runs but the display recovers a few seconds after, I am not getting the driver has crashed notice on my syst tray. Is this an indication that I am giving too little voltage or are my clocks just too high for the card it self and volts wont help?

1418Mhz
1.205v
Power Limit 350watts 100%, 425 120% copy pasted the power limit on the bios at OP.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am trying to find my max stable OC with a reference 980Ti, But I am limiting my self to 1.205v GPU atm and I get a black screen with heaven after 2 runs but the display recovers a few seconds after, I am not getting the driver has crashed notice on my syst tray. Is this an indication that I am giving too little voltage or are my clocks just too high for the card it self and volts wont help?


Or insufficient pl. btw tdp n power draw are in synced with most default bios powerlimit. So sometimes u just need more power.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am trying to find my max stable OC with a reference 980Ti, But I am limiting my self to 1.205v GPU atm and I get a black screen with heaven after 2 runs but the display recovers a few seconds after, I am not getting the driver has crashed notice on my syst tray. Is this an indication that I am giving too little voltage or are my clocks just too high for the card it self and volts wont help?
> 
> 
> 
> Or insufficient pl. btw tdp n power draw are in synced with most default bios powerlimit. So sometimes u just need more power.
Click to expand...

Sorry I forgot to add that I copy pasted the power limit on the first page for 425watt at 120% or 350 at 100%, highest power draw Ive seen in heaven is 85%

EDIT:

Also id like to ask, is 2290 in heaven 4.0 (1080p, Ultra Graphics & Extreme Tesselation) about the right for a single 980Ti ?
And about 4400 for 980Ti SLI ?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Sorry I forgot to add that I copy pasted the power limit on the first page for 425watt at 120% or 350 at 100%, highest power draw Ive seen in heaven is 85%


Thats tdp actually. Not power draw. You can test this ureself
Try ure clocks at max fan speed vs a fan speed that keeps ure card just below the throttling temp. U will see that ab/px pl osd number is higher.

Powerdraw you only can know by setting it maximum. Achieve stability. Keep lowering it until its not.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Sorry I forgot to add that I copy pasted the power limit on the first page for 425watt at 120% or 350 at 100%, highest power draw Ive seen in heaven is 85%
> 
> 
> 
> Thats tdp actually. Not power draw. You can test this ureself
> Try ure clocks at max fan speed vs a fan speed that keeps ure card just below the throttling temp. U will see that ab/px pl osd number is higher.
> 
> Powerdraw you only can know by setting it maximum. Achieve stability. Keep lowering it until its not.
Click to expand...

How can I increase the power draw?

It was my understanding that modifying the bios TDP allows a higher Power Limit % slider in MSI-AB hence increasing the max allowed power draw. To me all 3 terms are just the same.


----------



## hemon

I bet that I have the best 980 Ti classy ever: 63,4 ASIC !! -.-

Max stable OC: maybe 1481 with +50mV.

Could it be better? How can I receive a better OC?


----------



## DADDYDC650

|c
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> I bet that I have the best 980 Ti classy ever: 63,4 ASIC !! -.-
> 
> Max stable OC: maybe 1481 with +50mV.
> 
> Could it be better? How can I receive a better OC?


LN2 is your friend.


----------



## JynxLee

Hoes does the mV slider correspond in actual voltage numbers.

I know the maxair bios sets the volts to 1.250v - and that lowers when not in use right?

So is that higher or lower than the stock bios? If I raise the mV slider on the stock bios up to the 87mV what does that equal to vs the Maxair's 1.250v?


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> |c
> LN2 is your friend.


Thanks for the reply.

I mean on air


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I mean on air


That's pretty much around your max stable on air. Voltage doesn't help much unless ur card is frozen. If you are throttling then you can always flash a custom BIOS that should resolve the issue for the most part.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's pretty much around your max stable on air. Voltage doesn't help much unless ur card is frozen. If you are throttling then you can always flash a custom BIOS that should resolve the issue for the most part.


So air cooled, if our temps aren't going that high we are throttling due to the power limit of stock bios? Is that limit 250w 100% and 275w at the 121%? I think I read that somewhere.

So giving us the 350w 100% and 425 at 121% without touching the voltage will give us the constant higher boost clocks, but in this case the volts are raised some on the bios's available.

(still trying to get a firm grasp in what I'm doing before flashing).


----------



## DADDYDC650

I believe you start throttling somewhere around 65-75c. Id flash a custom BIOS that uses stock volts but a raised power limit. Should be all you need for games.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's pretty much around your max stable on air. Voltage doesn't help much unless ur card is frozen. If you are throttling then you can always flash a custom BIOS that should resolve the issue for the most part.


The temps are ok: max 70c and it crush at 1491.

Should it performs better if I select the second bios? What's the difference with this? What should I eventually mod, the first or the second bios?

Thanks.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I believe you start throttling somewhere around 65-75c. Id flash a custom BIOS that uses stock volts but a raised power limit. Should be all you need for games.


That's what I was about to ask. Between 980Ti-SC-425.zip & 980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip is just the change is volts. But with only giving it more wattage I wouldnt really have to change the volts right? Not sure what advantage I'm getting with one over the other. But I guess w/ the 425 bios the voltage can still fluctuate and throttle vs the one set at 1.25 right? Or would having the higher wattage cause both watt and volt not to cap and throttle?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How can I increase the power draw?
> 
> It was my understanding that modifying the bios TDP allows a higher Power Limit % slider in MSI-AB hence increasing the max allowed power draw. To me all 3 terms are just the same.


just increase pl to maximum. Thats what i am trying to say. N then reduce. Dont look at pl osd as a guide to how much to set.

Skynet bioses were easier. He sets tdp unlimited with pl controlling powerdraw.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> How can I increase the power draw?
> 
> It was my understanding that modifying the bios TDP allows a higher Power Limit % slider in MSI-AB hence increasing the max allowed power draw. To me all 3 terms are just the same.
> 
> 
> 
> just increase pl to maximum. Thats what i am trying to say. N then reduce. Dont look at pl osd as a guide to how much to set.
> 
> Skynet bioses were easier. He sets tdp unlimited with pl controlling powerdraw.
Click to expand...

Sorry I dont follow, maybe someone else can elaborate further? But yes I liked skynets bios I wonder why he isnt making anything for the 980Ti. He made edited my 780 bios as it needed some special attention to how my cards run.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Sorry I dont follow, maybe someone else can elaborate further? But yes I liked skynets bios I wonder why he isnt making anything for the 980Ti. He made edited my 780 bios as it needed some special attention to how my cards run.


He's saying max out your power limit and then gradually scale it back in AB until you lose stability.

Sheyster's 425 bios should let you do that, since it basically gives you max possible power that the card can take when you crank it up to +20%. So flash 425, max power limit, set your clock to what you want, then gradually scale the power back down until you get unstable.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Sorry I dont follow, maybe someone else can elaborate further? But yes I liked skynets bios I wonder why he isnt making anything for the 980Ti. He made edited my 780 bios as it needed some special attention to how my cards run.
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying max out your power limit and then gradually scale it back in AB until you lose stability.
> 
> Sheyster's 425 bios should let you do that, since it basically gives you max possible power that the card can take when you crank it up to +20%. So flash 425, max power limit, set your clock to what you want, then gradually scale the power back down until you get unstable.
Click to expand...

I copy paste the values of his bios as my card rejects the EVGA bios it is based on and that is probably due to the flash protect still enabled on my bios which I dont plan to disable zotac cant tell if I disabled it at some point and enabled it again if RMA is needed.


----------



## HeyImJesse

My set of twins.

And thier painfully low ASICs...




But still love them as my own.

Could only get them SLI stable at 1505 core on Firestrike, but in game they're dialed down to 1457 core. Haven't cared to mess with memory at all but they are beasts at stock so don't really feel the need to.


----------



## hemon

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Can someone made a mod bios for the 980 Ti Classified, please?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Can someone made a mod bios for the 980 Ti Classified, please?


Kingpin already did.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Kingpin already did.


Unfortunately, it keeps voltage limited to the same as the stock Classified bios - 1.212. It increases the power target to 141% and changes fan speed. However, without increasing the voltage limit (I know above 1.25 or whatever isn't beneficial), it doesn't do anything to increase clocks. The G1 can go up to 1.235 or so on stock BIOS, the Classified only reaches 1.212. It's disappointing.


----------



## kusk0r

Sorry if this a stupid question, I have a 980ti SC that does reasonably well on the stock bios, reaching 1513 with +40mV and +450 memory, staying under 67 degrees. Power target is limiting further increases. With a 6+8 pin connection the card can draw a theoretical maximum of 300W.

How is this compatible with 450W power target in modified BIOS?

Are temps setting the limit before you get all the way up there or is the power target not the same as the total power the card draws?

If the 300W is exceeded would that hurt the card or the PSU?


----------



## hemon

Thanks for the reply.

This bios is almost the same as the stock LN2. The only difference is an aggressive fan profile. MHz and voltage are equal. I compared both.

Could I just copy the numbers of another mod bios in the maxwell bios editor modifying the classy bios? Would this work? Or can an expert modify the classy bios for me, please?

Cheers from Berlin.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> just increase pl to maximum. Thats what i am trying to say. N then reduce. Dont look at pl osd as a guide to how much to set.
> 
> Skynet bioses were easier. He sets tdp unlimited with pl controlling powerdraw.


I noticed that u posted how Arkham Knight runs about 5 frames than the 980 Ti in the TX thread. It's more like 0-3 frames faster clock 4 clock when running exactly the same benchmark. Kind of hard to compare in gameplay but easier during cutscenes.


----------



## CornerJack

Hello









First test under LN2 with Asus GTX980 Ti en version STRIX : http://www.overclex.net/articles/tuto-froid-asus-gtx980-ti-strix/
Actually 1800MHz Boost (1.45v) and 2100MHz memory @-110°C




























And score




































Thank you Asus France !


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I noticed that u posted how Arkham Knight runs about 5 frames than the 980 Ti in the TX thread. It's more like 0-3 frames faster clock 4 clock when running exactly the same benchmark. Kind of hard to compare in gameplay but easier during cutscenes.


I am gaming on both with almost identical setup.
Cutscenes are useless. This fps difference i am mentioning is via benchmark n during batmobile run. Min fps i ever saw in tx was 4x. Ti was 37. This was all maxed out. Both setup second card was dedicated physx. In game benchmark is min 55 vs 50.
Osd on ab etc only works if physx is disabled or has a dedicated card for it. Ab logs it but at directX 10 according to my g19 buts its wrong as it greatly differs from nvidia fps counter.

Look at his initial fps during initial cutscene will already tell ya how wrong that vid is.

Anyway this is the only game i am playing at the moment. 1506/8000 on both tx n ti. I just noticed the difference in min fps.


----------



## hamzta09

What would be considered the highest yet safe 24/7 voltage?


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Unfortunately, it keeps voltage limited to the same as the stock Classified bios - 1.212. It increases the power target to 141% and changes fan speed. However, without increasing the voltage limit (I know above 1.25 or whatever isn't beneficial), it doesn't do anything to increase clocks. The G1 can go up to 1.235 or so on stock BIOS, the Classified only reaches 1.212. It's disappointing.


If you use classy tool to read the voltage, you will realise +12mv applies same minute voltage as +50mv. Around 0.005v iirc.

The classy also have major vdroop. 1.2v max in PX, but operation wise only 1.16v. Bios is piss poor, think evga put effort to KPE.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What would be considered the highest yet safe 24/7 voltage?


I have both my 980 Ti's on water and yet with 1.23V, it loads at around 40C-41C. When I touch the nickel back plate (EK blocks), it feels hot. I mean "hot" in the sense than you can't leave your hands there for even 10 seconds. I've tried 1.281V BIOS and it got even worse. Personally, I'd like to stay with 1.23V or below if possible.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I am gaming on both with almost identical setup.
> Cutscenes are useless. This fps difference i am mentioning is via benchmark n during batmobile run. Min fps i ever saw in tx was 4x. Ti was 37. This was all maxed out. Both setup second card was dedicated physx. In game benchmark is min 55 vs 50.
> Osd on ab etc only works if physx is disabled or has a dedicated card for it. Ab logs it but at directX 10 according to my g19 buts its wrong as it greatly differs from nvidia fps counter.
> 
> Look at his initial fps during initial cutscene will already tell ya how wrong that vid is.
> 
> Anyway this is the only game i am playing at the moment. 1506/8000 on both tx n ti. I just noticed the difference in min fps.


Digital Foundry has a bunch of Ti vs TX videos at 1080p, 1440p and 4k. There's a 0-2 frame difference between both cards in every game they tested. I doubt Arkham Knight is any different. Game is broken regardless.

No offense but I trust Digital Foundry. They are legit.


----------



## friend'scatdied

Someone asked about Precision X vs. Afterburner.

I'll have to put in my vote for Afterburner even though I've been trying to use/like Precision.

PrecisionX just has serious compatibility issues with many programs (e.g. causes my modded GTA IV to crash during loading, freezing/crashing on media playback in MPC-HC and VLC as well).

Compatibility is key for me and PX just isn't cutting it.


----------



## fjordiales

I might be returning these cards. Not really a big fan of Zotac especially when there are other cards that have a more convenient design than having 3 slots. I should've just waited for the ASUS strix version, MSI gaming 6g, or 980 Ti Classy.


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Someone asked about Precision X vs. Afterburner.
> 
> I'll have to put in my vote for Afterburner even though I've been trying to use/like Precision.
> 
> PrecisionX just has serious compatibility issues with many programs (e.g. causes my modded GTA IV to crash during loading, freezing/crashing on media playback in MPC-HC and VLC as well).
> 
> Compatibility is key for me and PX just isn't cutting it.


I agree. I used Precision X for a time after buying my first EVGA cards back with the 680s. Figured since it was their product, I would get the best results. Not so. After doing a bit of reading it seemed to me the same guy over at Guru3d wrote the back end on both programs anyway. Today I find afterburner to be a bit more user friendly, but I'm not thrilled with their decision to make their front end more like PX (dials instead of gauges).


----------



## ratzofftoya

Has anyone made 980 Tis their first foray into GPU overclocking? I just got 3 and have never overclocked a GPU before. Would appreciate some helpful advice, guides, etc.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> I agree. I used Precision X for a time after buying my first EVGA cards back with the 680s. Figured since it was their product, I would get the best results. Not so. After doing a bit of reading it seemed to me the same guy over at Guru3d wrote the back end on both programs anyway. Today I find afterburner to be a bit more user friendly, but I'm not thrilled with their decision to make their front end more like PX (dials instead of gauges).


I can't explain why, but for some reason my 980ti gets a higher stable OC with Precision than it does with AB.

Re: the front-end... you can change the Afterburner skin in the settings menu.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> why is no one posting score on the FSU thread?
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra Top 30


I have for single card use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I haven't been back in this thread in awhile, been working on other parts of the system but I had some time to try OCing the 980ti some more tonight and it seems the highest I can get the core clock is 190 without crashing in Firestrike. It doesn't matter if the memory clock is set to 200,250 or even 0. It doesn't matter if the mV is set all the way up or to 0 as soon as i surpass 190 on the core clock it will crash less than 45 seconds into firestrike. And my temps are below 70c
> 
> Now, with all that said, does anyone think flashing a different bios would make the least bit of different? This is an EVGA 980 Ti SC.


No as apparently these cards are at the max of what they can do. Rumor is they don't scale well with added voltage. I can somewhat, unofficially confirm that. I can hit 1525 stable but need the max voltage to get it to 1560 which is not stable. In my experience at least.


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> If you use classy tool to read the voltage, you will realise +12mv applies same minute voltage as +50mv. Around 0.005v iirc.
> 
> The classy also have major vdroop. 1.2v max in PX, but operation wise only 1.16v. Bios is piss poor, think evga put effort to KPE.


So do we wait for someone to mod the BIOS better than Kingpin did? It would be great if someone made a Classy bios that locked voltage to ~1.25.


----------



## iluvkfc

Hi... anyone?

I may purchase a reference 980 Ti soon (specifically Gigabyte model) and I have a few questions about OCing this card in particular:

What is the max power draw and voltage I can get on stock BIOS?
What BIOS should I use with the stock cooler? Sheyster's SC-MaxAir works with Gigabyte card?
What BIOS should I use with watercooling? Sheyster's SC-425-1281mV works with Gigabyte card?
What is max voltage allowed by reference PCB? I read 1274, 1281, 1312 mV and not sure which?
Is it true that these cards don't scale with voltage even when not limited by temp or TDP?
Is it unreasonable to expect around 1600/8200 on water? I will settle for 1550 or so but if these reference cards cap at low 1500s or high 1400s on water I will be disappointed.


----------



## hamzta09

*Question.*

I modded my BIOS with a 1.231v default during load.
I changed all the CLK 54-74 to 1.231v max v. (Default 1.289 or something)

Running Valley/Witcher 3
The Voltage is capped @ 1.235 and the core is at 1480mhz.
Then after a little while the core goes down sub-Stock i.e. 1228-1250mhz. And voltage drops down to 1.2050

And it wont boost anymore at all. Even if I restart the game or valley. And the Temps <70c Valley, <75c Witcher.

*Anyone got an idea why this occurs?*

If I run the card with all stock voltages it'll be running at 1.1990v dropping to 1.1890 but the boost remains 1329mhz no matter how long I game or temps.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Hi... anyone?
> 
> I may purchase a reference 980 Ti soon (specifically Gigabyte model) and I have a few questions about OCing this card in particular:
> 
> Is it unreasonable to expect around 1600/8200 on water? I will settle for 1550 or so but if these reference cards cap at low 1500s or high 1400s on water I will be disappointed.


Yes it is. AIO watercooled reference boards like on the EVGA Hybrid seem to hit slightly above 1500 stable and the same goes for the custom PCB MSI cards as well. Afaik nobody has hit 1600 yet (excluding LN2 which goes to 1800 and isn't for everyday use) and those that are above 1550 usually can do a few Firestrike or Valley runs only and crash in actual games. I'd just keep it around 1500/8000 and call it a day. It's not like you're leaving much performance on the table on the fastest card available at the moment by having a few MHz less.

The biggest benefit of watercooling these cards is low noise.


----------



## Phil1984

Hi there,

I am looking for the original bios file of a reference NVIDIA GTX980ti. Anyone can help?

Cheers.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *Question.*
> 
> I modded my BIOS with a 1.231v default during load.
> I changed all the CLK 54-74 to 1.231v max v. (Default 1.289 or something)
> 
> Running Valley/Witcher 3
> The Voltage is capped @ 1.235 and the core is at 1480mhz.
> Then after a little while the core goes down sub-Stock i.e. 1228-1250mhz. And voltage drops down to 1.2050
> 
> And it wont boost anymore at all. Even if I restart the game or valley. And the Temps <70c Valley, <75c Witcher.
> 
> *Anyone got an idea why this occurs?*
> 
> If I run the card with all stock voltages it'll be running at 1.1990v dropping to 1.1890 but the boost remains 1329mhz no matter how long I game or temps.


If you crash or experience other weird clock speeds simple click on the reset button in AB, exit out and re-launch.

What's your power limit set at in MSI AB?


----------



## carlhil2

Ran a couple of benches since flashing the MaxAir bios..all test, other than Firestrike Ultra, was @1480, FS Ultra was @1506...I will try pushing ram to 500+ later to see if it boosts my scores..
redid FS @1506, graphics score improved a little..http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5460008


----------



## HardwareDecoder

see here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking

I just got my 980ti g1 gaming today and flashed the oc bios, seems stable @ 1480mhz w/ unlocked bios

just checked my asic quality is all the way down at 63.2% lol... I doubt asic quality really means anything anyway though


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> If you use classy tool to read the voltage, you will realise +12mv applies same minute voltage as +50mv. Around 0.005v iirc.
> 
> The classy also have major vdroop. 1.2v max in PX, but operation wise only 1.16v. Bios is piss poor, think evga put effort to KPE.
> 
> 
> 
> So do we wait for someone to mod the BIOS better than Kingpin did? It would be great if someone made a Classy bios that locked voltage to ~1.25.
Click to expand...

sorry but that is utter rubbish that classy's vdroop! if you want "stable" voltage use the classy tool and a DMM will show you.

from the classified thread when asked how it worked:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *delslow*
> 
> So, I'm having trouble using the classy tool. Is there an online tutorial? I don't understand what "just slide the bars to the right" actually does. Also, I have a DMM, but I have no idea how/where to take readings on my 980 Ti Classy. I'm assuming I'm missing some attachment that hooks up to the port that is next to the PCIE power or the weird prongs next to the weirder LED bar.
> 
> Thanks for the help. I'm a total noob.
> 
> 
> 
> please don't just slide anything right now.
> 
> NVVD adjustments for gpu voltage
> 
> FBVDD adjusts vram voltage - not working
> 
> PEXDD adjusts pci-e voltage - seen a few people screw around with that but don't know why.
> 
> it will be at default (stock) when you start it:
> 
> 
> uncheck the Auto box to make adjustments:
> 
> 
> but i think you may want to wait until you get a probe it from EVGA to use for your DMM because that setting gave me :
> 
> 
> 
> +0.0055 is hardly nothing but YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok?
Click to expand...

obviously if you have any questions on the 980TI classy GO TO THE CLASSY OWNER'S THREAD!

there is way too much FUD here.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Someone asked about Precision X vs. Afterburner.
> 
> I'll have to put in my vote for Afterburner even though I've been trying to use/like Precision.
> 
> PrecisionX just has serious compatibility issues with many programs (e.g. causes my modded GTA IV to crash during loading, freezing/crashing on media playback in MPC-HC and VLC as well).
> 
> Compatibility is key for me and PX just isn't cutting it.


I love PX, and use both MPC-HC as well as VLC with no issues with it :/ just sayin'


----------



## HardwareDecoder

what firestrike ultra scores are you guys getting on 980ti? im using the V3 beta bios for the G1 gaming @1481/+400 on the mem and just got a 4832. My asic score allegedly sucks for air at 63.2 but im very skeptical of that.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> If you crash or experience other weird clock speeds simple click on the reset button in AB, exit out and re-launch.
> 
> What's your power limit set at in MSI AB?


Im not clocking in AB..


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> see here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking
> 
> I just got my 980ti g1 gaming today and flashed the oc bios, seems stable @ 1480mhz w/ unlocked bios
> 
> just checked my asic quality is all the way down at 63.2% lol... I doubt asic quality really means anything anyway though


It's a shame because for my card (MSI) doesn`t has this BIOS, my asic 66,2%


----------



## THERIDDLER

I'm going to be buying two 980ti and taking off the cooler and putting a waterblock on them. All the reviews I've seen about the "best" model include fan speed and heat.

Since I do not care about fan speed orhow hot the cards get woth stock coolers, where would I look for a review about best card to watercool?

I'm not interested in the hydro copper or hybrid card as I will be using a different block anyway.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> why is no one posting score on the FSU thread?
> 
> Fire Strike Ultra Top 30
> 
> 
> 
> I have for single card use.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I haven't been back in this thread in awhile, been working on other parts of the system but I had some time to try OCing the 980ti some more tonight and it seems the highest I can get the core clock is 190 without crashing in Firestrike. It doesn't matter if the memory clock is set to 200,250 or even 0. It doesn't matter if the mV is set all the way up or to 0 as soon as i surpass 190 on the core clock it will crash less than 45 seconds into firestrike. And my temps are below 70c
> 
> Now, with all that said, does anyone think flashing a different bios would make the least bit of different? This is an EVGA 980 Ti SC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No as apparently these cards are at the max of what they can do. Rumor is they don't scale well with added voltage. I can somewhat, unofficially confirm that. I can hit 1525 stable but need the max voltage to get it to 1560 which is not stable. In my experience at least.
Click to expand...

Same experience with my G1 Gaming 970 (2cards) & 980Ti (2cards) none of them really scale well. my 970's would do anything higher than 1522 even at 1.281v (used 1.2.00V) same issue with the 980Ti's now having 1.187 or 1.230 barely allows me to get past 1400 stable in firestrike


----------



## JynxLee

Anyone know why I'm getting this

Code:



Code:


\NVFlash-certs-bypassed-v5-206-0-1>nvflash --list

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.206)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

NVIDIA display adapters present in system:
No NVIDIA display adapters found.

Nevermind, the one on the homepage needed updated.


----------



## JynxLee

Ok so now that I can see the card in the latest nvflash, i disabled in device manager and tried to flash, I get this on the last part after a couple "y"'s

Code:



Code:


Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

This is from 980Ti-SC-425 on the front page. Not sure what SIG is failing with it.

I ran nvflash -6 --index=0 980Ti-SC-425.rom as suggested on the first page also.

*EDIT*

OK I just read the NV flash on the first page bypasses this checks, but only the newest Nvflash sees my card! So what do I do?

*EDIT 2*

OK finally found a version that works. Front page needs updates.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *laxu*
> 
> Yes it is. AIO watercooled reference boards like on the EVGA Hybrid seem to hit slightly above 1500 stable and the same goes for the custom PCB MSI cards as well. Afaik nobody has hit 1600 yet (excluding LN2 which goes to 1800 and isn't for everyday use) and those that are above 1550 usually can do a few Firestrike or Valley runs only and crash in actual games. I'd just keep it around 1500/8000 and call it a day. It's not like you're leaving much performance on the table on the fastest card available at the moment by having a few MHz less.
> 
> The biggest benefit of watercooling these cards is low noise.


But full cover block cools VRM, it doesn't increase stability vs EVGA hybrid which I don't think cools VRM? I can't believe adding a waterblock is just for noise and doesn't at least allow you to get a bit higher clock speeds (it's not a matter of performance but e-peen). I thought a watercooled card can run at a much higher voltage and TDP while maintaining lower core and VRM temp, that doesn't play much of a factor for stability? Or the reference PCB max voltage is too low to see benefit?

And do you or anyone else know the answer to other questions which are a lot more important? Here they are...

What is the max power draw and voltage I can get on stock BIOS?
What BIOS should I use with the stock cooler? Sheyster's SC-MaxAir works with Gigabyte card?
What BIOS should I use with watercooling? Sheyster's SC-425-1281mV works with Gigabyte card?
What is max voltage allowed by reference PCB? I read 1274, 1281, 1312 mV and not sure which?
Is it true that these cards don't scale with voltage even when not limited by temp or TDP?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> what firestrike ultra scores are you guys getting on 980ti? im using the V3 beta bios for the G1 gaming @1481/+400 on the mem and just got a 4832. My asic score allegedly sucks for air at 63.2 but im very skeptical of that.


Fellow G1 Gaming owner here. Ran this when I was testing my cards individually.










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5453290

Also, EVGA are apparently charging a **** ton more money for Kingpin cards with higher ASIC scores....

http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Fellow G1 Gaming owner here. Ran this when I was testing my cards individually.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5453290
> 
> Also, EVGA are apparently charging a **** ton more money for Kingpin cards with higher ASIC scores....
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/


Ahh cool what actual OC settings were you running during this? using the Unlocked bios I presume? And yeah evga can do whatever they want, if people are going to pay a premium for a number that may not even mean anything then go for it. According to GPU-Z my card is excellent for someone who wants to put it under water or LN2. So if one of those guys wants to pay me some high price I'd let go of this card









So far im rock stable in Far Cry 4 / GTA V / the witcher 3 @ 1480/+400 on mem pretty damn good improvement over the ref card and even the base OC on the G1 gaming... and I can't complain about that one bit... seems to me asic means not a whole lot if anything


----------



## JynxLee

Well over the past 3 hours I've tried 980Ti-SC-MaxAir & 980Ti-SC-425 at every conceivable setting and after what seemed like 200 drivers crashes and reboots I have to come to the realization that regardless of bios or combination of settings, anything over a +core of 190 or a boost of 1490mhz (throttles at temp of 63) nothing is stable.

So short of swapping the card and playing the lottery again I don't think anything more is coming from this so may just have to enjoy the card for what it's sold as. At least until I go SLI but even then short of the second card overclocking may just be stock, not sure how beneficial SLI is with 1 card overclocked (never used SLI before)


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Well over the past 3 hours I've tried 980Ti-SC-MaxAir & 980Ti-SC-425 at every conceivable setting and after what seemed like 200 drivers crashes and reboots I have to come to the realization that regardless of bios or combination of settings, anything over a +core of 190 or a boost of 1490mhz (throttles at temp of 63) nothing is stable.
> 
> So short of swapping the card and playing the lottery again I don't think anything more is coming from this so may just have to enjoy the card for what it's sold as. At least until I go SLI but even then short of the second card overclocking may just be stock, not sure how beneficial SLI is with 1 card overclocked (never used SLI before)


too late to return it and get a G1 gaming ?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> EVGA are apparently charging a **** ton more money for Kingpin cards with higher ASIC scores....
> 
> http://www.evga.com/articles/00944/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-KINGPIN/


OMG F#$# EVGA... ive supported them through some shady ****... but this?!??! that takes the #$#$ing cake.... all the kingpin, much less classified should be binned to 80+ ANYWAYS... so unless you spend +$400 (compared to many other brands) youre GAURANTEED lower than 80%???? EAT A *%($#


----------



## DRtotoley

hi guys I got 4 pny gtx 980 ti and I like to know if I can flash any of ths bios on my cards?


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRtotoley*
> 
> hi guys I got 4 pny gtx 980 ti and I like to know if I can flash any of ths bios on my cards?


if they are reference cards than any of the ones in the OP can be flashed, i suggest the maxair bios to start! if watercooling then go straight for the 1.28


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> Ahh cool what actual OC settings were you running during this? using the Unlocked bios I presume?


Stock bios. No modifications. This card just OCs pretty well. 1530 core clock, +600 on memory.

It can actually go up to +750 on memory, which I discovered last night. But didn't score much higher.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5453290

Windows 7, too.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Stock bios. No modifications. This card just OCs pretty well. 1530 core clock, +600 on memory.
> 
> It can actually go up to +750 on memory, which I discovered last night. But didn't score much higher.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5453290
> 
> Windows 7, too.


very nice... you really should try the unlocked bios see how high on the core u can push that thing.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hey guys, just a quick question. Today I was running a free becnhmark test for the first time when I noticed something odd. In Passmark it shows my GPU at 4GB of VRAM while GPU-Z shows it at 6GB, which it should be.



Another weird result I found was after my first benchmark with a 980 Ti I had a score of 4059.6. I ran another benchmark with a 780 Ti and the score was higher by about 60, uhhh what? So I just ran another benchmark with the 980 Ti on a clean reformat of Windows 7 and the score now is 3860.1. Why are the scores so much different and why did the bench with the 780 Ti score better?

edit- Just ran another bench and got a score of 3922.3


----------



## Amlalsulami

Any benchmark for 3-Way 980 Ti Reference or 4-Way?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> very nice... you really should try the unlocked bios see how high on the core u can push that thing.


I modded the bios myself to lock it at 1.25V. Sadly, not even that allowed the core clock to go past 1530 without crashing. And I get artifacts in games with the +750 memory. +800 will crash firestrike ultra. I scaled the bios back to 1.237V which is enough to boost to 1520 (which is where I run both of my cards at in SLI) and prevent throttling below 1500.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I modded the bios myself to lock it at 1.25V. Sadly, not even that allowed the core clock to go past 1530 without crashing. And I get artifacts in games with the +750 memory. +800 will crash firestrike ultra. I scaled the bios back to 1.237V which is enough to boost to 1520 (which is where I run both of my cards at in SLI) and prevent throttling below 1500.


very nice. Wish I could afford to go sli right now. I should edit this unlocked bios my self and see if I can keep 1481 stable with lower volts. I mean my temps are fine so no real need but it seems like im not gonna be doing much over 1481 since his last version of this bios was 1506 and It wasn't stable for me. Really nice on the memory too sounds like you got a real winner Mine crashed fire strike ultra @ 500 so I just put it down to 400 might be able to do 450 who knows.


----------



## pompss

Anyone here with a 70 -72% Asic reference gtx 980 ti ???


----------



## DRtotoley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> if they are reference cards than any of the ones in the OP can be flashed, i suggest the maxair bios to start! if watercooling then go straight for the 1.28


thank you for the quick reply I will try both of them


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pompss*
> 
> Anyone here with a 70 -72% Asic reference gtx 980 ti ???


What's up?


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *THERIDDLER*
> 
> I'm going to be buying two 980ti and taking off the cooler and putting a waterblock on them. All the reviews I've seen about the "best" model include fan speed and heat.
> 
> Since I do not care about fan speed orhow hot the cards get woth stock coolers, where would I look for a review about best card to watercool?
> 
> I'm not interested in the hydro copper or hybrid card as I will be using a different block anyway.


Just get the reference design and pair it with a water block. That's what I did.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil1984*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I am looking for the original bios file of a reference NVIDIA GTX980ti. Anyone can help?
> 
> Cheers.


Here's mine taken from MSI Reference card. Hope it helps









DefaultMSI_Reference_card0.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iluvkfc*
> 
> Hi... anyone?
> 
> I may purchase a reference 980 Ti soon (specifically Gigabyte model) and I have a few questions about OCing this card in particular:
> 
> What is the max power draw and voltage I can get on stock BIOS?
> Answer: 275W
> 
> What BIOS should I use with the stock cooler? Sheyster's SC-MaxAir works with Gigabyte card?
> Answer: I've tried all of those on the front page. Basically motivman gives your 1.23V, MaxAir is 1.255V and 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv is 1.28V. Personally I would recommend you to stay at 1.23V with the stock reference cooler because the card gets really hot. However if you have a cool ambient temp resulting in lower card temps, feel free to go with MaxAir BIOS.
> 
> What BIOS should I use with watercooling? Sheyster's SC-425-1281mV works with Gigabyte card?
> Answer: As long as it's a reference design card, it will work. I've tried this on water cool 980 Ti SLI and it gives an extra 3C in temps. When I touch the card (backplate), it feels extremely hot. The overclocking results is also minimal, an extra 30-40Mhz so I reverted to 1.23V and stayed with 1480 Mhz.
> 
> What is max voltage allowed by reference PCB? I read 1274, 1281, 1312 mV and not sure which?
> Answer: If you're using AB, the max you can go is 1.23V (at least in my case). Technically, the highest you can increase is 1.281V. Anything higher would require some hard mods.
> 
> Is it true that these cards don't scale with voltage even when not limited by temp or TDP?
> Answer: To a certain extent yes. I was running on stock cooler at 75C compared to water cooling now at 40C, the results are almost the same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest benefit is probably silent gaming/computing.
> 
> Is it unreasonable to expect around 1600/8200 on water? I will settle for 1550 or so but if these reference cards cap at low 1500s or high 1400s on water I will be disappointed.


Answer: 1600 seems to be challenging but honestly speaking, 1500-1550 is an extremely good result. Besides, you may need maximum voltage to run at 1600 (if ever possible) and the heat will eventually degrade something or shorten lifespan of the card.


----------



## jacknhut

Hi all, I'm jumping in after couple weeks of debating whether I can justify replacing my 3 Titan with 2 980 Ti. Well I guess you already know the outcome since I'm here now







.

Long story short I was gonna wait for the HoF liquid cool editions since they come with waterblocks thus saving me the hassle of installing them but I ended up buying 2 reference Asus one and grabbed 2 Aquacomputer gtx 980 ti waterblock.

Now my questions for the overclocked guru out there : is 1471/8000 @ default volt considered good enough ? I tried the 1.23v bios flash and it only gave me 1499 MHz and so I figure it's not worth it. Both cards temp always stay below 40c btw with power target never exceeded 107%.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Hi all, I'm jumping in after couple weeks of debating whether I can justify replacing my 3 Titan with 2 980 Ti. Well I guess you already know the outcome since I'm here now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Long story short I was gonna wait for the HoF liquid cool editions since they come with waterblocks thus saving me the hassle of installing them but I ended up buying 2 reference Asus one and grabbed 2 Aquacomputer gtx 980 ti waterblock.
> 
> Now my questions for the overclocked guru out there : is 1471/8000 @ default volt considered good enough ? I tried the 1.23v bios flash and it only gave me 1499 MHz and so I figure it's not worth it. Both cards temp always stay below 40c btw with power target never exceeded 107%.


I think you have a good card







My reference MSI does 1,480 with 1.23V and anything higher, I see some red check boxes randomly on the screen indicating it's not stable. You can try the 1.281 Sheyster BIOS which will give you max volts for a much higher OC. However be warned that this will cause your cards to run really hot!


----------



## jacknhut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I think you have a good card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My reference MSI does 1,480 with 1.23V and anything higher, I see some red check boxes randomly on the screen indicating it's not stable. You can try the 1.281 Sheyster BIOS which will give you max volts for a much higher OC. However be warned that this will cause your cards to run really hot!


Temp is not a problem since I run custom watercolor loop. I doubt it will go any higher than 45c even with Max volt. The 1.28v however, is a bit too high for my blood lol so I'll pass. Also considering I only gain ~20 MHz going from 1.18 to 1.23v, going for 1.28v wouldn't net much higher than 1550 MHz I would think.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jacknhut*
> 
> Temp is not a problem since I run custom watercolor loop. I doubt it will go any higher than 45c even with Max volt. The 1.28v however, is a bit too high for my blood lol so I'll pass. Also considering I only gain ~20 MHz going from 1.18 to 1.23v, going for 1.28v wouldn't net much higher than 1550 MHz I would think.


Remember that the temps in this case only refers to the GPU and on the card itself, there are many other components i.e. memory, transistors, capacitors, VRM. Those things are not measured and if you touch the card even if it's water cooled, it can be really hot as I have both my cards on water blocks as well. Apparently the extra voltages doesn't give a lot of extra overclock but in return, it produces a lot of heat and takes up power. I decided to go back to 1.23V as well


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> if they are reference cards than any of the ones in the OP can be flashed, i suggest the maxair bios to start! if watercooling then go straight for the 1.28


Could you point me directly to the bios you mean please? (pny ref. owner too here)


----------



## Phil1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Here's mine taken from MSI Reference card. Hope it helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DefaultMSI_Reference_card0.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks! Interesting, it does in fact say NVIDIA when it comes to the vendor. How so?


----------



## mobee214

Hi all,

New here, I just got my card a month ago, and so far I am happy with it. Although I was thinking of getting the stock cooler changed to watercooling... I do have a few questions about that though..

1. I have only seen NZXT kraken g10 for WC the card, is there a better option?

2. Will one still be able to avail of the cards warranty once you changed the cooler?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobee214*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> New here, I just got my card a month ago, and so far I am happy with it. Although I was thinking of getting the stock cooler changed to watercooling... I do have a few questions about that though..
> 
> 1. I have only seen NZXT kraken g10 for WC the card, is there a better option?
> 
> 2. Will one still be able to avail of the cards warranty once you changed the cooler?


1: There EVGA water cooler kit, Or if you want to best EK block and proper water cooling.

2: Depends on Brand. Most of them allow it provided its not damaged during install and you retain the stock heatsink for if you ever need to warranty it.
If there are warranty stickers over the screws then youv gotten one that doesnt allow it.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil1984*
> 
> Thanks! Interesting, it does in fact say NVIDIA when it comes to the vendor. How so?


Yup and I'm not sure why







I had it exported from my MSI 980 Ti's but it works absolutely fine even after I modified the power limit.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobee214*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> New here, I just got my card a month ago, and so far I am happy with it. Although I was thinking of getting the stock cooler changed to watercooling... I do have a few questions about that though..
> 
> 1. I have only seen NZXT kraken g10 for WC the card, is there a better option?
> 
> 2. Will one still be able to avail of the cards warranty once you changed the cooler?


Some manufacturers does not give anymore warranty once you change the cooler. AFAIK, EVGA still covers, MSI and ASUS does not.


----------



## Jobba

guys, I have ut the gtx 980ti ( gigabyte reference ) under water with ek block.
with the modded bios for 1.281v and the settings for maximum performance, in the witcher 3 with heavy sweet fx stays ate 45 fps and 55-60C.
do you think is godo or the gaining I can have with this bios does not justify the higher temp?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Sorry I dont follow, maybe someone else can elaborate further? But yes I liked skynets bios I wonder why he isnt making anything for the 980Ti. He made edited my 780 bios as it needed some special attention to how my cards run.
> 
> 
> 
> He's saying max out your power limit and then gradually scale it back in AB until you lose stability.
> 
> Sheyster's 425 bios should let you do that, since it basically gives you max possible power that the card can take when you crank it up to +20%. So flash 425, max power limit, set your clock to what you want, then gradually scale the power back down until you get unstable.
Click to expand...

I dont loose stability at all, the clock speeds drop along with the voltage to keep the power limit in check.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> too late to return it and get a G1 gaming ?


No I still have till the 2nd to return. I don't know anything about the G1 though I'd have to do some research as I've only owned EVGA since the 8800GT. And so far microcenter has been out of every 980 ti brand they carry except PNY.


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobba*
> 
> guys, I have ut the gtx 980ti ( gigabyte reference ) under water with ek block.
> with the modded bios for 1.281v and the settings for maximum performance, in the witcher 3 with heavy sweet fx stays ate 45 fps and 55-60C.
> do you think is godo or the gaining I can have with this bios does not justify the higher temp?


It would be handy to know what the rest of the system is like. I get the feeling the card is lacking raddage. Or your running a nicely overclocked x99 or something


----------



## Luca T

Hi guys, any classifield around here?
How do they perform?


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobba*
> 
> guys, I have ut the gtx 980ti ( gigabyte reference ) under water with ek block.
> with the modded bios for 1.281v and the settings for maximum performance, in the witcher 3 with heavy sweet fx stays ate 45 fps and 55-60C.
> do you think is godo or the gaining I can have with this bios does not justify the higher temp?


From what i noticed with my card, (and im new to this so im sure some guru here will help u better) if ur cpu oc is too high it will crash. i dont know why but for me it does (cpu oc is prime stable 20h test 42c), its a ****ty amd fx9590.
Also i don't understand why everybody puts the voltage so high, my gpu can go to 1520 with 1.237v, maybe _try and see if u can lower it which will cause ur temps to drop_. i dont know about ur card but mine cant oc the memory for **** because its hynix so im with 7.8ghz for mem.
my ASIC is 75.0%.
every card is different so dont expect the same numbers.

As far as witcher.... i get 50-60fps on 1440p with everything on ultra, hairworks at 4 instead of 8.
why r u using sweetfx? game is beautiful without it.

Dont know if this helps u, hope it does.


----------



## Jobba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> It would be handy to know what the rest of the system is like. I get the feeling the card is lacking raddage. Or your running a nicely overclocked x99 or something


nope is a i7-4790k , actually also a good batch, run smoothly at 4.5 at 1.16v;and 16g of ram 1866
I am trying to figure it out but I have no idea, can be the thermal paste? maybe I put it too much?


----------



## JynxLee

So what's everyone think? Worth swapping my EVGA 980 Ti SC for a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti? The EVGA is sexier to me but I guess its about performance


----------



## EarlZ

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7839231

21.8k

Is that about right for 980Ti (1410Mhz) I was expecting something like 22,500


----------



## MerkageTurk

Is this asic theory back again? I thought it was debunked.

The reference gpus seem to be having a 70+ ASIC

My 980 ti has 76.9
My 290x had 82.5
My 780 ti had 79.9

Should I return my msi reference980?

The maximum clocks is a steady 1450 stock volts


----------



## Obyboby

I would only return a card with bad/faulty VRAM or excessive coil whine, surely not for a low ASIC...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> So what's everyone think? Worth swapping my EVGA 980 Ti SC for a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980 Ti? The EVGA is sexier to me but I guess its about performance


Do you plan to stay on air cooling? Btw I'm not too happy with my Gigabyte, anyone with a bit of knowledge about PCB components would agree that Gigabyte doesn't use the best..
(Result = I got one with bad coil whine under load [from 150+ FPS that is])

(But it also has a good ASIC which gave me stability at 1540/8200 @ 1.187v







)

So it's pretty much up to you xD


----------



## JynxLee

Originally i was going to water cool so I was going to wait for the HG10 N980, I know this won't work on the G1. But honestly if I can't get over 1480ish while under 63c there's really no point in putting it under water as I won't get any higher clocks. W/ different bios I had it well up over 1530mhz but it would crash again far before 50c. So I either stick w/ default boost, swap for the same exact card and hope I get a better one or get a G1. Not sure the better option.

My same card just came back in stock but w/ the backplate for $10 more than what I paid so if not the G1 I could just swap for the same EVGA 980 Ti w/ Backplate instead and just hope I get lucky.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Is this asic theory back again? I thought it was debunked.
> 
> The reference gpus seem to be having a 70+ ASIC
> 
> My 980 ti has 76.9
> My 290x had 82.5
> My 780 ti had 79.9
> 
> Should I return my msi reference980?
> 
> The maximum clocks is a steady 1450 stock volts


*Shrug* Your call. I've kicked around the idea of trying to pick up a classy when I find one in stock, but the rational half of my brain is telling me not to bother. My EVGA ACX SC+ has an asic of 79.8 and is Heaven-stable at 1508 with the stock bios. I figure it's probably 50/50 whether a classified (which seems to have no discernable binning) will even be able to match that performance -- let alone exceed it enough to justify ~$150 price differential once you factor in eBay's cut from selling my current one.


----------



## Greatskeem

Hey guys, so I got myself a Gtx 980 Ti G1 edition, ASIC quality is 72.6....here are my results:

35 Minute session with Witcher 3(everything ultra including Hair Works 4AA)@4k

Stock Voltage,Stock fan profile, +140 Core Clock, +500 Memory clock and my card hits 1504 core clock and hits 65c max.(my bad not 110)

Now of course I need to do a lot of testing to see if it is stable but for now, is this an okay result?

Thanks,anyone suggest doing a fan curve to hopefully avoid throttling? What would be ideal for the G1/?


----------



## JynxLee

Alright I'm just going to swing by in a day or 2 and swap my EVGA 980 Ti SC for the EVGA 980 Ti SC w/ Backplate. Hopefully I'll get one that OC's better and if not I'll at least have the backplate for only $10.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Greatskeem*
> 
> Hey guys, so I got myself a Gtx 980 Ti G1 edition, ASIC quality is 72.6....here are my results:
> 
> 35 Minute session with Witcher 3(everything ultra including Hair Works 4AA)@4k
> 
> Stock Voltage,Stock fan profile, +110 Core Clock, +500 Memory clock and my card hits 1504 core clock and hits 65c max.
> 
> Now of course I need to do a lot of testing to see if it is stable but for now, is this an okay result?
> 
> Thanks,anyone suggest doing a fan curve to hopefully avoid throttling? What would be ideal for the G1/?


You should sell your 72.6 percent ASIC Gigabyte G1 for $800. There's a new market out there for suckers like me. ..


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Is this asic theory back again? I thought it was debunked.
> 
> The reference gpus seem to be having a 70+ ASIC
> 
> My 980 ti has 76.9
> My 290x had 82.5
> My 780 ti had 79.9
> 
> Should I return my msi reference980?
> 
> The maximum clocks is a steady 1450 stock volts


How can a they let you return it just because the ASIC is not high enough it makes no sense to me why dont they just test the card before shipping it surely they are losing more money this way.

Not hatin on you, it is your decision and has nothing to do with me.

Just keep seeing this happen alot here where do you guys buy from? no re-seller where I stay would do that, once the box is open it is a 25% restock fee if returned unless it is faulty..

not high enough ASIC is not a fault either.

and 76.9 is really good I wouldnt take the chance returning it and getting worst ASIC I doubt you would get one with higher ASIC


----------



## JynxLee

Me personally I have 30 days on all returns so I'm within that. They'll say "anything wrong with it" and in my case I just say "nope but you got the one in stock I wanted so I'm swapping and paying the difference" and I walk out the door.

My ASIC currently 63.2


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Could you point me directly to the bios you mean please? (pny ref. owner too here)


1.281v bios: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/31986
maxair: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/32298


----------



## zeppoli

You guys that have the Kraken G10, where did you mount it?? I'm so lost on where to put mine .

Every photo shows it mounted in the front of the case, but as an instake?? Everything I read says to mount as an exhaust

but look







I have a Phantek Luxe full tower case, with a 240 mm H100GTX up top, the one monster intake fan in front, exhausting the top rad, and one exhaust in the rear.

so how should I mount the rad for the g10?


----------



## fisher6

Anybody here has the GALAX 980ti HOF edition. Never had GALAX before and was wondering how good they are at overclocking.


----------



## KickAssCop

The two guys who bought them had tough time breaking 1500 on their HOF cards. One guy was only able to do +60 on the core lol.
There are no guarantees this time around. Play the silicon lottery. If you lose sell your card to a person who doesn't give a hoot about overclocking. That is what I did with my MSI gaming card.


----------



## Sapsap

So what's the consensus on what is the most (reasonably) quiet air-cooled custom 980 Ti?

KickAssCop, I think you've had the pleasure with the MSI and the Classified cards. Which one was quieter under similar conditions?


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> The two guys who bought them had tough time breaking 1500 on their HOF cards. One guy was only able to do +60 on the core lol.
> There are no guarantees this time around. Play the silicon lottery. If you lose sell your card to a person who doesn't give a hoot about overclocking. That is what I did with my MSI gaming card.


well, it can go both ways though.. My MSI can do over 1500 boost, around 1505-1510 on any benchmark for a long time, over 30 minutes.

Yet, play BF4 or Witcher 3 and it will crash after 15 min or so. Actually I can barely hold it at 1450 stable, but it seems to hold at 1445 or so.

FPS between 1445-1500 was like 3-4 fps BF4 tests, so why should I go through all of the trouble returning my MSI and "HOPE" that the next one I get will be better, but guess what, it could be even worse!!
Some people can't even break 1400 boost.


----------



## KickAssCop

Based on my experience with MSI Gaming, EVGA Classified and Gigabyte WF3 (on a 970), I am pretty sure EVGA classified is the quietest of them all. My MSI could not go over 1440 MHz on the core no matter what I tried. And I tried everything with that card. At 1440 on the core, it would need fan speed of 75-80% to keep the card below 80 C temperatures. It also had ASIC of 63% or something. It was a piece of junk that I sold off. The cooling solution is clearly inadequate for overclocking. At stock it used to run silent until it hit 70 C where the fan would ramp up to 70% and the same crap happened whilst gaming so it was always audible in gaming for me.

My Classified at default boosts to 1380 on the core. It goes up to 1524 since I put the Kingpin bios as it minimized the vdroop I was facing with stock bios. Classified ASIC is also ****ty at 70%. At stock settings it is near silent until fans are below 65% which is normally the case since card runs around 65-66C. Once I overclock it, it is audible but not MSI audible.

Windforce 3 cooling on 980 Ti is very similar to one on 970 with the exception of addition of 1 or 2 more heatpipes. The problem with Gigabyte cooler is that 3 small fans are always going to be noisy and my 970s made as much noise as the MSI cooler at 70%+. The good thing with Gigabyte cards are that ASIC is typically reported higher and their voltage headroom is a lot more than normal cards (1.212 normal vs. 1.235 Gigabyte). However, I do not want noise and I also don't want to play silicon and coil whine lottery since I live in UAE and import cards from USA. Any bad card is going to cost me 100 dollars to ship back.

I recommend a classified overall. I also have an ACX 2.0+ SC coming for my SLi and I will report if my opinion changes and how does the normal SC compare to the classified in terms of cooling performance.


----------



## Sapsap

Thanks a lot, KickAssCop. I had the exact same experience with my MSI before I sent it back, it's uncanny.

Seriously considering getting a Classified now.


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> How can a they let you return it just because the ASIC is not high enough it makes no sense to me why dont they just test the card before shipping it surely they are losing more money this way.


He is just "abusing" the online market policy of his country







You can return things ordered online within 14-30 days without any reason. 3/4 of all amazon shipments are going back, just think about those numbers..

Pny ref. 980 Ti here with 75.9 ASIC.

BTW how to make a back up of your own original GPU BIOS? Im kinda scared to burn it with a modified bios


----------



## fisher6

Well prices for the GTX 980ti non reference have been sky rocketing for the past few weeks here in Norway. Probably lots of demand. Saw today that the HOF just got listed for a 100$ than reference 980ti. I know it will go up in price in a matter of days so I made an impulse purchase. Will need to get a water block for eventually. Worst case I will return it and get my money back


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> My Classified at default boosts to 1380 on the core. It goes up to 1524 since I put the Kingpin bios as it minimized the vdroop I was facing with stock bios. Classified ASIC is also ****ty at 70%. At stock settings it is near silent until fans are below 65% which is normally the case since card runs around 65-66C. Once I overclock it, it is audible but not MSI audible.


pardon me, but how did you experience vdroop?


----------



## elmarko123

I'm using the bios files in the first post but getting - ERROR:BIOS Cert Verification Error when I try to update. Any tips on how to fix this?


----------



## KickAssCop

My card was pushing voltage down from 1.212 at 55 C to 1.2 at 60 C and then 1.187 at 65 C. Causing my card to throttle from 1524 down to 1506 and then to 1492. This largely stopped since I updated to Kingpin bios since my card still pushes 1.212 volts at 65 C temperatures.


----------



## elmarko123

Just to clarify, I'm using a MSI 980ti reference model, using the 980Ti-SC-425.zip file


----------



## JynxLee

Well I used my lunch break to run home, pkg things up and run to Microcenter. I now have the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super-Clocked 6GB w/ ACX 2.0+ w/ Backplate (06G-P4-4995-KR). We'll see what I get tonight when I get home. ( now I'm hungry







)


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> The two guys who bought them had tough time breaking 1500 on their HOF cards. One guy was only able to do +60 on the core lol.
> There are no guarantees this time around. Play the silicon lottery. If you lose sell your card to a person who doesn't give a hoot about overclocking. That is what I did with my MSI gaming card.


Do you think the manufacturers tests these cards first, and then depending on how well they overclock, then they decide what product line that card will be released under? Or do they just take a shipment of cards and say, "ok, we're going to add these coolers you these cards and they're going to sell as Classifieds." Do you really think it's a lottery or do the manufacturers know this before they decide what name they want to put on the card?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Do you think the manufacturers tests these cards first, and then depending on how well they overclock, then they decide what product line that card will be released under? Or do they just take a shipment of cards and say, "ok, we're going to add these coolers you these cards and they're going to sell as Classifieds." Do you really think it's a lottery or do the manufacturers know this before they decide what name they want to put on the card?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


I think it is a lottery, because if it was predetermined then you'g get no "amazing" cards under what you'd call the "regular" versions, but we do. So I believe its a mixture of each within any lot.


----------



## KickAssCop

You need max air equivalent bios for an MSI card. I am attaching it here since I lifted it from the MSI thread.

boostdisable1.237v.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> My card was pushing voltage down from 1.212 at 55 C to 1.2 at 60 C and then 1.187 at 65 C. Causing my card to throttle from 1524 down to 1506 and then to 1492. This largely stopped since I updated to Kingpin bios since my card still pushes 1.212 volts at 65 C temperatures.


thats common in all maxwell cards BUT if you were reading that in AB or PX it would be an error.

i have a DMM hooked it with a probe it and between stock, LN2 and kingpin's bios i have had no voltage drop "out of the box" or OCing. _the DMM reading is higher than reported in AB and actually goes up under load._ having looked at all three bioses, there is no difference expect for power targets and fan speeds, all the voltage tables are the same and LLC behaves exactly alike.


----------



## KickAssCop

Only thing manufacturers test is if their cards are running at the stock overclocked specifications or not. Rest is all a lottery.
EVGA is also not binning classified cards like it used to. They have kept it for the Kingpin cards and now ripping people off with a 150 bucks for a 72% ASIC that is trivial for all 980 Tis on sale right now.


----------



## KickAssCop

I see. I don't know why my card is behaving that way and yes I am reading AB. Considering I am reading AB for both bios-es I am not quite sure why the behavior given your explanation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thats common in all maxwell cards BUT if you were reading that in AB or PX it would be an error.
> 
> i have a DMM hooked it with a probe it and between stock, LN2 and kingpin's bios i have had no voltage drop "out of the box" or OCing. _the DMM reading is higher than reported in AB and actually goes up under load._ having looked at all three bioses, there is no difference expect for power targets and fan speeds, all the voltage tables are the same and LLC behaves exactly alike.


----------



## iluvkfc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Hi... anyone?
> 
> I may purchase a reference 980 Ti soon (specifically Gigabyte model) and I have a few questions about OCing this card in particular:
> 
> What is the max power draw and voltage I can get on stock BIOS?
> Answer: 275W
> 
> What BIOS should I use with the stock cooler? Sheyster's SC-MaxAir works with Gigabyte card?
> Answer: I've tried all of those on the front page. Basically motivman gives your 1.23V, MaxAir is 1.255V and 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv is 1.28V. Personally I would recommend you to stay at 1.23V with the stock reference cooler because the card gets really hot. However if you have a cool ambient temp resulting in lower card temps, feel free to go with MaxAir BIOS.
> 
> What BIOS should I use with watercooling? Sheyster's SC-425-1281mV works with Gigabyte card?
> Answer: As long as it's a reference design card, it will work. I've tried this on water cool 980 Ti SLI and it gives an extra 3C in temps. When I touch the card (backplate), it feels extremely hot. The overclocking results is also minimal, an extra 30-40Mhz so I reverted to 1.23V and stayed with 1480 Mhz.
> 
> What is max voltage allowed by reference PCB? I read 1274, 1281, 1312 mV and not sure which?
> Answer: If you're using AB, the max you can go is 1.23V (at least in my case). Technically, the highest you can increase is 1.281V. Anything higher would require some hard mods.
> 
> Is it true that these cards don't scale with voltage even when not limited by temp or TDP?
> Answer: To a certain extent yes. I was running on stock cooler at 75C compared to water cooling now at 40C, the results are almost the same smile.gif The biggest benefit is probably silent gaming/computing.
> 
> Is it unreasonable to expect around 1600/8200 on water? I will settle for 1550 or so but if these reference cards cap at low 1500s or high 1400s on water I will be disappointed.
> Answer: 1600 seems to be challenging but honestly speaking, 1500-1550 is an extremely good result. Besides, you may need maximum voltage to run at 1600 (if ever possible) and the heat will eventually degrade something or shorten lifespan of the card.


Wow thanks for this it will definitely help if/when I get this card.


----------



## elmarko123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You need max air equivalent bios for an MSI card. I am attaching it here since I lifted it from the MSI thread.
> 
> boostdisable1.237v.zip 152k .zip file


Do you have the link for the thread please?


----------



## tconroy135

I laugh reading these threads what is so magical about 1500 mhz? People seem devastated if they cannot get to 1500 stable and most want something even higher.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I see. I don't know why my card is behaving that way and yes I am reading AB. Considering I am reading AB for both bios-es I am not quite sure why the behavior given your explanation.


iirc AB reports what the driver is telling the gpu to do as opposed to what the firmware(bios)/hardware is really doing. if you care to, i make a few video's on the subject of the "vdroop" on the [TPU] EVGA Launches the GTX 980 Ti Classified for only $700
#609, #614 and #636 but please excuse my checkiness on the first two - you might see why i was.

_rhetorical_ fishing expedition:
did you by chance re-install the drivers since flashing? (doing that is usual procedure)

still, glad you have it sorted.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I laugh reading these threads what is so magical about 1500 mhz? People seem devastated if they cannot get to 1500 stable and most want something even higher.


Meh,

I think it is a benching goal for a lot of us, but I run my card at 1400 mhz on stock voltage instead, stays quieter this way.

Still loving this card.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I laugh reading these threads what is so magical about 1500 mhz? People seem devastated if they cannot get to 1500 stable and most want something even higher.


it's a nice round number, nothing more. it doesn't mean anything really.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> iirc AB reports what the driver is telling the gpu to do as opposed to what the firmware(bios)/hardware is really doing. if you care to, i make a few video's on the subject of the "vdroop" on the [TPU] EVGA Launches the GTX 980 Ti Classified for only $700
> #609, #614 and #636 but please excuse my checkiness on the first two - you might see why i was.
> 
> _rhetorical_ fishing expedition:
> did you by chance re-install the drivers since flashing? (doing that is usual procedure)
> 
> still, glad you have it sorted.


I really haven't found the need to reinstall drivers after flashing the card; after all you really are only changing the clocks etc. and you are doing this before windows and thus the drivers even load.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmarko123*
> 
> Do you have the link for the thread please?


lol it is like 2 threads below or something. Sorry, am not going to go through 80 pages to find the post where I got the bios. I already spared you that pain by reposting it here.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> I really haven't found the need to reinstall drivers after flashing the card; after all you really are only changing the clocks etc. and you are doing this before windows and thus the drivers even load.


it's prudent to change/update/re-install drivers . it avoids potential problems.

ie; the 780 thread is loaded w/people complaining that flashing skyn3t's bios caused them to not be able to adjust voltage in AB.

guess what they all didn't do?

guess what happened when they did?


----------



## EinZerstorer

guys wanted to sell low asic low clocking cards,

LOL

the entitlement era reigns supreme.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it's prudent to change/update/re-install drivers . it avoids potential problems.
> 
> ie; the 780 thread is loaded w/people complaining that flashing skyn3t's bios caused them to not be able to adjust voltage in AB.
> 
> guess what they all didn't do?
> 
> guess what happened when they did?


I never reinstall drivers. Even when swapping between 970 and 980 Ti. Just needs an additional reboot for AB to start working properly (which is what I normally do).


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> guys wanted to sell low asic low clocking cards,
> 
> LOL
> 
> the entitlement era reigns supreme.


Who are you talking about? What is this in reference too?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it's prudent to change/update/re-install drivers . it avoids potential problems.
> 
> ie; the 780 thread is loaded w/people complaining that flashing skyn3t's bios caused them to not be able to adjust voltage in AB.
> 
> guess what they all didn't do?
> 
> guess what happened when they did?


i guess my point is more that I would only reinstall the drivers if I encountered an issue. I have installed a plethora of different Bios on my TX with no driver issues.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I never reinstall drivers. Even when swapping between 970 and 980 Ti. Just needs an additional reboot for AB to start working properly (which is what I normally do).


Yea I went through a few difference bios last night on the card and never reinstalled drivers. I'd say having to do so may happen to some but it's not the norm.


----------



## looniam

i just threw up in my mouth - a little.

gotta do a re-install of the OS every 6 months or i feel dirty.


----------



## KickAssCop




----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Anal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I don't even do a windows do-over or anything when switching between AMD and NVidia. My windows 7 is about 4+ years old and has seen an i7 2600K and now a 5930K, has seen many different rams, many different HDDs (since I moved it from HD to SSD and then to another SSD) and also countless graphic card changes including AMD, SLi, single card blah blah.


Yeah, my 7x64 installation has survived from my E8400 all the way to my 4790K (going through G45, Z68, Z77, Z87, and Z97 across 6 different motherboards).









No unusual GPU problems with either camp unless it was a bad driver.


----------



## Medous

Guys can someone translate to me in normal words that sentence from the first page please?

"To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load" Where do I have to set up those after I flash the bios?

And this one - how to go there? dir c:\ doesnt work


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Guys can someone translate to me in normal words that sentence from the first page please?
> 
> "To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load" Where do I have to set up those after I flash the bios?


Not to be rude, but if you have no clue what there talking about there, then why in the world are you jumping to flashing a bios in the first place?


----------



## JewBsv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Well I used my lunch break to run home, pkg things up and run to Microcenter. I now have the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super-Clocked 6GB w/ ACX 2.0+ w/ Backplate (06G-P4-4995-KR). We'll see what I get tonight when I get home. ( now I'm hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What is ASIC?
The maximum frequency without voltage drop and temperature?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Guys can someone translate to me in normal words that sentence from the first page please?
> 
> "To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load" Where do I have to set up those after I flash the bios?


Precession or Afterburner Precession is the EVGA solution and Afterburner comes from MSI.

So just install one of those programs and it's pretty self explanatory.


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Not to be rude, but if you have no clue what there talking about there, then why in the world are you jumping to flashing a bios in the first place?


You absolutely right. No clue how to do so but I want to OC my PNY Ref badly, so poor results on afterburner...And later I want to go with EK WaterBlock.. If it's not modified till then it would be just a waste of money for the water cooling..


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Guys can someone translate to me in normal words that sentence from the first page please?
> 
> "To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load" Where do I have to set up those after I flash the bios?


PX is EVGA Precision X, AB is MSI Afterburner. These are programs to set the operating parameters of a GPU. In Afterburner (never used Precision X) +Core is the "Core Clock" slider in the Positive direction. +Mem is the "Memory Clock" slider in the Positive direction. Power Target is another slider, you can set it to any value and give it a whirl.

Sorry, first large pic I found is for AMD Card, but the sliders are basically the same.


----------



## Medous

Ah thanks, Im already using afterburner and used PX too, just didnt know that the guy meant those programs and not some commands inside the flashing tool.

Looks like I managed to fladh it with the maxair. yeah


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> You absolutely right. No clue how to do so but I want to OC my PNY Ref badly, so poor results on afterburner...


Sounds like you already have "AB", so take a moment to look at the sliders. That's all the sentence was talking about.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JewBsv*
> 
> What is ASIC?
> The maximum frequency without voltage drop and temperature?


A higher ASIC score means the chip needs less voltage to run at the default specs therefore generates less heat, but it also means that the voltage limit is lower and response is weaker.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> A higher ASIC score means the chip needs less voltage to run at the default specs therefore generates less heat, but it also means that the voltage limit is lower and response is weaker.


This got me thinking. My 2 cards in SLI are currently 69% ASIC and 76% ASIC.

Out of the box, the 69% ASIC card runss 30mV higher to reach the default clock speed (this is without me touching them).

When I modded the BIOS on these cards, I flashed the same one on each with a locked voltage of 1.237. I've noticed that the 76% ASIC card is always using less GPU power than the top card, sometimes a 12-15% difference. Is that normal? Or should I mod the voltage on the 76% ASIC card to use less voltage?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> This got me thinking. My 2 cards in SLI are currently 69% ASIC and 76% ASIC.
> 
> Out of the box, the 69% ASIC card runss 30mV higher to reach the default clock speed (this is without me touching them).
> 
> When I modded the BIOS on these cards, I flashed the same one on each with a locked voltage of 1.237. I've noticed that the 76% ASIC card is always using less GPU power than the top card, sometimes a 12-15% difference. Is that normal? Or should I mod the voltage on the 76% ASIC card to use less voltage?


I wouldn't said you'd need to, and the results performance wise (in an ASIC perfect world) should yield no performance loss while lowering power consumption and heat. So its certainly worth a try if you feel like tinkering.


----------



## JewBsv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> A higher ASIC score means the chip needs less voltage to run at the default specs therefore generates less heat, but it also means that the voltage limit is lower and response is weaker.


Sorry for my English.
You understood me wrong))
On your card (06G-P4-4995-KR) which ASIC?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JewBsv*
> 
> Sorry for my English.
> You understood me wrong))
> On your card (06G-P4-4995-KR) which ASIC?


I don't know yet. I'm at work. I won't be able to check that out for a few more hours.


----------



## Medous

Guys I flashed the Max Air on my pny reference, it went fine even if I forgot to disable and enable the GPU







I hope its not too bad that I forgot it. Now it runs with 1102 and 1190 boost. Now I have to OC it more with AB, right? Or is it already the max possible stable tuning I can get on the referral pny?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Guys I flashed the Max Air on my pny reference, it went fine even if I forgot to disable and enable the GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its not too bad that I forgot it. Now it runs with 1102 and 1190 boost. Now I have to OC it more with AB, right? Or is it already the max possible stable tuning I can get on the referral pny?


The new version of nvflash disables and re-enables the card during flash. Only you can find out what your max stable OC is


----------



## JewBsv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I don't know yet. I'm at work. I won't be able to check that out for a few more hours.


Thanks. Please write later)


----------



## elmarko123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> lol it is like 2 threads below or something. Sorry, am not going to go through 80 pages to find the post where I got the bios. I already spared you that pain by reposting it here.


THanks, think I found it - but want to only change the power limit - only issue im having atm!.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JewBsv*
> 
> Thanks. Please write later)


Will do. I'm getting antsy see if I lucked out or made a horrible choice


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Advice on the EK waterblock install? Should I follow it to the letter (though its a titan x block)?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Advice on the EK waterblock install? Should I follow it to the letter (though its a titan x block)?


If you are using a reference design PCB, which I assume you are, it is identical and so yes follow those instructions to the T.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> OMG F#$# EVGA... ive supported them through some shady ****... but this?!??! that takes the #$#$ing cake.... all the kingpin, much less classified should be binned to 80+ ANYWAYS... so unless you spend +$400 (compared to many other brands) youre GAURANTEED lower than 80%???? EAT A *%($#


I don't see your point. How is that different that Silicone Lottery and what they do? I think it's a fair bargain to be honest.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Yes its reference pcb, ok will do thanks


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hey guys, just a quick question. Today I was running a free becnhmark test for the first time when I noticed something odd. In Passmark it shows my GPU at 4GB of VRAM while GPU-Z shows it at 6GB, which it should be.



*I know most of you guys probably don't use Passmark but I am just wondering why it lists my GPU with 4GB or VRAM*

Another weird result I found was after my first benchmark with a 980 Ti I had a score of 4059.6. I ran another benchmark with a 780 Ti and the score was higher by about 60, uhhh what? So I just ran another benchmark with the 980 Ti on a clean reformat of Windows 7 and the score now is 3860.1. Why are the scores so much different and why did the bench with the 780 Ti score better?

edit- Just ran another bench and got a score of 3922.3


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I don't see your point. How is that different that Silicone Lottery and what they do? I think it's a fair bargain to be honest.


Cause it's ridiculously stupid. Most KINGPIN users will be WCing those beasts; and for that a lower ASIC quality (sub 70) is far more beneficial for OCing under water due to the higher safety margin due to voltage leakage. $850 is madness; the MSI 6G will reach 97% OCing power of the KINGPIN 80%+ ASIC variation easily.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Cause it's ridiculously stupid. Most KINGPIN users will be WCing those beasts; and for that a lower ASIC quality (sub 70) is far more beneficial for OCing under water due to the higher safety margin due to voltage leakage. $850 is madness; the MSI 6G will reach 97% OCing power of the KINGPIN 80%+ ASIC variation easily.


Same price as the 780 ones at launch too


----------



## Medous

Guys help me out pls. After flashing the maxair bios the fan is going on 100% every 20 seconds in games, this is really annoying.. And the temp is going up to 92.. Any ideas how to run it cool and silent?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Guys help me out pls. After flashing the maxair bios the fan is going on 100% every 20 seconds in games, this is really annoying.. And the temp is going up to 92.. Any ideas how to run it cool and silent?


Cause you have "Automatic" unticked on the front of PX or AB I bet.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Guys help me out pls. After flashing the maxair bios the fan is going on 100% every 20 seconds in games, this is really annoying.. And the temp is going up to 92.. Any ideas how to run it cool and silent?


It's going to 100% because your card is literally about to melt from all the voltage running through it, and it's probably throttling like a mofo to boot. Like another poster said earlier... if you don't know what you're doing, you really shouldn't be messing around with flashing the bios on a $700 piece of hardware.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> It's going to 100% because your card is literally about to melt from all the voltage running through it, and it's probably throttling like a mofo to boot. Like another poster said earlier... if you don't know what you're doing, you really shouldn't be messing around with flashing the bios on a $700 piece of hardware.


He needs to check auto on fan control. A few weeks ago I was messing with things, forgot to turn it back on, then went into Witcher 3 and every few seconds the fan's would go 100%. That's all it was.


----------



## Medous

I guess turning auto fan control helped. But the temp issue stays. I know Im a totally beginner at this, but this why I did not try to make my own bios, and took one that people are recommending and used themselves on ref. design and it worked for them just fine. So what can I do now about the temps until watercooling is arriving? Put the default bios back?


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Yup and I'm not sure why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had it exported from my MSI 980 Ti's but it works absolutely fine even after I modified the power limit.
> Some manufacturers does not give anymore warranty once you change the cooler. AFAIK, EVGA still covers, MSI and ASUS does not.


MSI, DOES honor the warranty if the cooler is removed as long as "Nothing is broken and everything is physically normal" This is direct from MSI written to me after I asked them.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> I guess turning auto fan control helped. But the temp issue stays. I know Im a totally beginner at this, but this why I did not try to make my own bios, and took one that people are recommending and used themselves on ref. design and it worked for them just fine. So what can I do now about the temps until watercooling is arriving? Put the default bios back?


If you want the card to run cooler then setup a custom fan curve. Otherwise it typically won't turn on till it hits 60c. And in your case since you didn't have auto control on it wasn't turning on till it was about to die thus jumped to 100% to save itself.


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> If you want the card to run cooler then setup a custom fan curve. Otherwise it typically won't turn on till it hits 60c. And in your case since you didn't have auto control on it wasn't turning on till it was about to die thus jumped to 100% to save itself.


thanks, nice explained. What are the max temperatures on air with ref. cooler that I should tolerate? Dont want to burn the GPU in a few weeks gaming..


----------



## jarble

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> MSI, DOES honor the warranty if the cooler is removed as long as "Nothing is broken and everything is physically normal" This is direct from MSI written to me after I asked them.


This ^^^ I have sent several cooked cards that I had under water blocks or modded bios just set it all back to defaults before you send or make sure it is dead dead







. MSI was very good for all four of my lightning rma's and I was flogging those guys


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> thanks, nice explained. What are the max temperatures on air with ref. cooler that I should tolerate? Dont want to burn the GPU in a few weeks gaming..


I setup my card's fan curve as follows:

35C 10% 50C 40% 80C 100%


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Same price as the 780 ones at launch too


They weren't playing Mr. Daddy Bigbucks with the ASIC binning though.


----------



## reset1101

Hi guys, I need your advice. I bought an MSI 980 Ti gaming. It boosts at 1329 Mhz and, although you can hear fans when gaming, its not very loud or annoying. But my temps are 82º at 85% fan speed with the pc you can see in my signature. I feel the Twin Frozer V falls a bit too short to cool this chip adequately.

My question is if there is any custom model with a better cooler that can manage similar temperatures with less noise or better temps with the same noise.

Thanks a lot for your help.


----------



## viper1590

Where do you think they got the idea for binning and inflating 980ti's. THIS THREAD. Dont talk ish they get these ideas from us, and then we pay into them.


----------



## fisher6

MSI 6G 980ti back in stock after I ordered the HOF. Unsure if I should order the MSI and cancel the HOF. Galax is 35$ cheaper. Any English reviews of the HOF?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Hi guys, I need your advice. I bought an MSI 980 Ti gaming. It boosts at 1329 Mhz and, although you can hear fans when gaming, its not very loud or annoying. But my temps are 82º at 85% fan speed with the pc you can see in my signature. I feel the Twin Frozer V falls a bit too short to cool this chip adequately.
> 
> My question is if there is any custom model with a better cooler that can manage similar temperatures with less noise or better temps with the same noise.
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help.


I never used the card but a quick research into the card and temps leads me to believe that what your experiencing is normal under full load ie benchmarking but around 74c gaming.

This is only under gaming your getting 80's? Whats ambient temps like?

How are your case fans currently setup? Room for more?


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I never used the card but a quick research into the card and temps leads me to believe that what your experiencing is normal under full load ie benchmarking but around 74c gaming.
> 
> This is only under gaming your getting 80's? Whats ambient temps like?
> 
> How are your case fans currently setup? Room for more?


Its under gaming but with crysis 3 that makes card sweat like no tomorrow, at 99% usage all the time. Ambient temps closer to 30 than 25ºC Id say.

In the case I have 2 Noctua fans as intake at 750rpms, one corsair at 650rpm at the back and 2 noiseblockers at 900rpms in the H100i, and I wouldnt like to increase rpms and noise.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reset1101*
> 
> Its under gaming but with crysis 3 that makes card sweat like no tomorrow, at 99% usage all the time. Ambient temps closer to 30 than 25ºC Id say.
> 
> In the case I have 2 Noctua fans as intake at 750rpms, one corsair at 650rpm at the back and 2 noiseblockers at 900rpms in the H100i, and I wouldnt like to increase rpms and noise.
> 
> Thanks for your help.


How much do the temps change with the side panel left off, lets start there first so we know how efficient your fan's are cooling over the card when closed.


----------



## reset1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> How much do the temps change with the side panel left off, lets start there first so we know how efficient your fan's are cooling over the card when closed.


Thanks, Ill do the test tomorrow as Im at work now.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I'm playing around with the Inno3D 980Ti Airboss X4 but it has a very annoying problem.
The fanspeed isn't constant, no matter what speed (in %) I set it at.
At idle the fanspeed can't go below 37% which in itself is acceptable, but I hear it fluctuating.
When I set it to 50 or even 70% it's even more obvious.
It also has a slight bit of coil whine but the varying fanspeed is very distracting.
Anyone else have this on their 980Ti, be it one from Inno3D or another brand?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *viper1590*
> 
> Where do you think they got the idea for binning and inflating 980ti's. THIS THREAD. Dont talk ish they get these ideas from us, and then we pay into them.


exactly!!!!

if yall are going to say anything bad in this thread put your hats on first so they cant get your thoughts and use them against you


----------



## JynxLee

Just got the card in.

Old card ASIC 63.2%
New card ASIC 79.4%


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Just got the card in.
> 
> Old card ASIC 63.2%
> New card ASIC 79.4%


why replace the old? My G1 gaming is a 63.2 and is rock solid @ 1480mhz


----------



## JynxLee

Ok I can stay at 1480 with both. I was chasing benchmarks for a bit and testing. However so far I can tell you this one will not allow over a +195 on the core either. So I see no reason to flash the bios but I'm sure I'll try it with 425 and maxair just so I know (otherwise It will bug me) and if all else fails I'll keep it around +190 and see where I can take the mem too then just leave it there with 121% power and 0mV and move on


----------



## iateab

Super stable at 1422 core and 2056 memory with benchmarks (uningine and 3dmark) using the Sheyster BIOS and lots of watercooling but have to ratchet way down for actual gaming (i.e. witcher 3). Super bummed. Still got a long ways to go on temps--I think my max load is still less than 50C.

Do they ever unlock the voltage on reference cards?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7747327


----------



## Sorphius

Newegg and EVGA.com both have classifieds in stock.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I don't see your point. How is that different that Silicone Lottery and what they do? I think it's a fair bargain to be honest.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Cause it's ridiculously stupid. Most KINGPIN users will be WCing those beasts; and for that a lower ASIC quality (sub 70) is far more beneficial for OCing under water due to the higher safety margin due to voltage leakage. $850 is madness; the MSI 6G will reach 97% OCing power of the KINGPIN 80%+ ASIC variation easily.


\

there seems to be confusion, i a fine with $850, but $1050 for 80%+ is downright price gouging.. its ridiculous, for $850 it should be 80+ to begin with, kingpin was always the be all to be all, even if they charged a static 950 for ALL to be 80+ i would be okay with, but the whole tier thing.. is a straight up scam... specifically with Vince making his statement about a week before that he made about only high ASIC being able to OC like a dream. Forcing anyone who trusts him to buy the $400 over reference card...


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> \
> 
> there seems to be confusion, i a fine with $850, but $1050 for 80%+ is downright price gouging.. its ridiculous, for $850 it should be 80+ to begin with, kingpin was always the be all to be all, even if they charged a static 950 for ALL to be 80+ i would be okay with, but the whole tier thing.. is a straight up scam... specifically with Vince making his statement about a week before that he made about only high ASIC being able to OC like a dream. *Forcing anyone who trusts him to buy the $400 over reference card...*


Key thing to remember isno one is forcing anyone to do anything.
If you butcher his explanation of ASIC relatively to Maxwell architecture into a short 1 liner like you did of course it sounds like BS.
Kepler Kingpin launched at $850 and you didn't get to pick whether your card was 69% asic or 82%. At least now, whether it matters or not, you have the choice to spend more for a higher ASIC card and that seems to be what matters to someone who is actually going to XOC.


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> On my way to find stability at 1538/8200 @1.187v stock voltage! Let's hope it works out xD
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> \
> 
> there seems to be confusion, i a fine with $850, but $1050 for 80%+ is downright price gouging.. its ridiculous, for $850 it should be 80+ to begin with, kingpin was always the be all to be all, even if they charged a static 950 for ALL to be 80+ i would be okay with, but the whole tier thing.. is a straight up scam... specifically with Vince making his statement about a week before that he made about only high ASIC being able to OC like a dream. Forcing anyone who trusts him to buy the $400 over reference card...


What do you call overclock like a dream? Ref cards on water are hitting 1550. If by dream you mean maybe i might get 1650. $400 for a theoretical chance yawn.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> What do you call overclock like a dream? Ref cards on water are hitting 1550. If by dream you mean maybe i might get 1650. $400 for a theoretical chance yawn.


Pretty sure reference cards don't come ready for LN2 and DICE.


----------



## billyboy8888

What 980ti waterblocks are available out there? apart from EK and XSPC?
EK is good, but still doesn't cover all capacitors on the right, XSPC's current design just looks hideous to me.

I thought bitspower's blocks usually have the best component coverage, but i don't think they made one for titan x/980ti


----------



## Sorphius

So I went against my better judgement and decided to spin wheel and play the silicon lottery again.



Now I wait to find out if it can outperform my 79.1-ASIC EVGA 980ti ACX SC+.

#NoRegrets


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> MSI, DOES honor the warranty if the cooler is removed as long as "Nothing is broken and everything is physically normal" This is direct from MSI written to me after I asked them.


There's a little sticker on the screw holding the stock cooler at the GPU area that says "warranty void if removed". Maybe you can share your email details so I can use it if necessary?







not sure the purpose of the sticker if they honor warranty even if the card has been tampered.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billyboy8888*
> 
> What 980ti waterblocks are available out there? apart from EK and XSPC?
> EK is good, but still doesn't cover all capacitors on the right, XSPC's current design just looks hideous to me.
> 
> I thought bitspower's blocks usually have the best component coverage, but i don't think they made one for titan x/980ti


Bitspower does make blocks for Titan X and 980 Ti. Their blocks also comes with a full cover back plate for this model and priced around $145 each.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> There's a little sticker on the screw holding the stock cooler at the GPU area that says "warranty void if removed". Maybe you can share your email details so I can use it if necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure the purpose of the sticker if they honor warranty even if the card has been tampered.


Purpose is to keep people from randomly opening up a card to see what's inside







. Nothing wrong with someone experienced who is capable of opening it without damaging it, such as to install a waterblock. This is a big reason people like MSI warranty, along with some of their awesome cards. There are so many stories and references to the claim above but nothing will be as secure as you emailing them yourself and keeping the direct response for your records.


----------



## billyboy8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> So I went against my better judgement and decided to spin wheel and play the silicon lottery again.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I wait to find out if it can outperform my 79.1-ASIC EVGA 980ti ACX SC+.
> 
> #NoRegrets


But why? Even Kingpin variants can only gurantee up to 80%...
79 is already super high for ASIC score.


----------



## billyboy8888

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Bitspower does make blocks for Titan X and 980 Ti. Their blocks also comes with a full cover back plate for this model and priced around $145 each.


Thanks, it looks like it covers more capacitors and other various components, than the EK version.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Purpose is to keep people from randomly opening up a card to see what's inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nothing wrong with someone experienced who is capable of opening it without damaging it, such as to install a waterblock. This is a big reason people like MSI warranty, along with some of their awesome cards. There are so many stories and references to the claim above but nothing will be as secure as you emailing them yourself and keeping the direct response for your records.


Lol, not really sure if that's the actual purpose of the sticker








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billyboy8888*
> 
> Thanks, it looks like it covers more capacitors and other various components, than the EK version.


There's a review on xtremerigs on the Bitspower block and worth to have a look. However it's based on 980, not the Ti


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *billyboy8888*
> 
> But why? Even Kingpin variants can only gurantee up to 80%...
> 79 is already super high for ASIC score.


It's more to see the extent to which the 14+3 different power phase design influences things. I fully expect that it will end up being more or less on par with my current card, but you know... curiosity.

Which, speaking of... I *really* need to make damn well sure that I'm NOWHERE near a computer or my smart phone at 10am PST tomorrow. . .


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Lol, not really sure if that's the actual purpose of the sticker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a review on xtremerigs on the Bitspower block and worth to have a look. However it's based on 980, not the Ti


Not sure if you are joking. I was vague but that pretty much is the reason for the warranty sticker. What did you think it would be there for, to remind you of what?









The two most common reason, if not the main, are pretty much there to protect MSI and the customer.

You will have a card with either a sticker on it or not. The warranty will remain the same. What changes is user A claiming that while the warranty says X the card didn't have a disclaimer that the warranty is void with if tampered and user B who can't claim that because there is a sticker on the card.

If user A returns a card with damaged PCB, MSI claims the warranty sticker was removed and the damage is caused by user error.
If user B returns a card with damaged PCB, MSI honors the warranty after seeing the card has never been touched or tampered by the user.
Unless I'm missing something very crucial, I don't see any other purpose a warranty sticker on the graphics card will serve outside legality and warranty.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Not sure if you are joking. I was vague but that pretty much is the reason for the warranty sticker. What did you think it would be there for, to remind you of what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The two most common reason, if not the main, are pretty much there to protect MSI and the customer.
> 
> You will have a card with either a sticker on it or not. The warranty will remain the same. What changes is user A claiming that while the warranty says X the card didn't have a disclaimer that the warranty is void with if tampered and user B who can't claim that because there is a sticker on the card.
> 
> If user A returns a card with damaged PCB, MSI claims the warranty sticker was removed and the damage is caused by user error.
> If user B returns a card with damaged PCB, MSI honors the warranty after seeing the card has never been touched or tampered by the user.
> Unless I'm missing something very crucial, I don't see any other purpose a warranty sticker on the graphics card will serve outside legality and warranty.


If the warranty sticker does not serve any purpose and by no means void the warranty if removed, there's no point having it there at the first place because it's redundant







makes sense? Why would manufacturers have extra people putting on those stickers which is a cost to them when it completely does not mean anything at all. Obviously if you look at the sticker, it's not placed by machines.

Nevertheless if you have an email from MSI guaranteeing you that they will honor the warranty despite removal of that sticker then you're covered. However I would not want to generalize that it is covered in all cases for all users for all markets in the world. Remember that certain policies might apply to NA while different in Asia for example.


----------



## jim2point0

Oh baby. I like Windows 10.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7847200?

I just wish I knew why there was a hard limit on power at 120%. I have the slider up to 130%, but as soon as either card hits 120% they throttle down the core clock like crazy. Makes no sense to me at all.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*


Quote:


> *If the warranty sticker does not serve any purpose and by no means void the warranty if removed, there's no point having it there at the first place because it's redundant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * makes sense?


I clearly gave you an example above of WHY a warranty sticker does serve a purpose. Try reading it a few more times if you need to. http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/4800_100#post_24201049
Quote:


> Why would manufacturers have extra people putting on those stickers which is a cost to them when it completely does not mean anything at all. Obviously if you look at the sticker, it's not placed by machines.


You should be able to understand this as it pertains directly to the example above about why a sticker is necessary.
Quote:


> Nevertheless if you have an email from MSI guaranteeing you that they will honor the warranty despite removal of that sticker then you're covered.


The person who needs the email is the owner of the MSI card, not me.
Quote:


> However I would not want to generalize that it is covered in all cases for all users for all markets in the world. *Remember* that certain policies might apply to NA while different in Asia for example.


I would not want to generalize a companies warranty policy either, which is why http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/4800_100#post_24200798 in that post I specifically suggested to contact them directly and keep the records for yourself.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> I clearly gave you an example above of WHY a warranty sticker does serve a purpose. Try reading it a few more times if you need to. http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/4800_100#post_24201049


Those are all based on your own personal opinion and understanding, does not necessarily reflect the actual MSI warranty policy (unless your MSI rep). Hence, no value in reading a few more times because it does not hold anything








Quote:


> You should be able to understand this as it pertains directly to the example above about why a sticker is necessary.
> The person who needs the email is the owner of the MSI card, not me.


Agreed
Quote:


> I would not want to generalize a companies warranty policy either, which is why http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/4800_100#post_24200798 in that post I specifically suggested to contact them directly and keep the records for yourself.


If that's the case it is not ethical to say MSI honors warranty even if you remove the stock cooler because you have clearly mentioned that:
1. The card owner needs to email themselves
2. Warranty policy differs throughout regions

Therefore, a more accurate answer should be "MSI might cover warranty based on my experience and is best to email them" rather than "YES, it covers even if you remove" like you first stated. I wouldn't want to give an inaccurate and cause someone to lose warranty just because I have an email (conditional confirmation) while others does not.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Purpose is to keep people from randomly opening up a card to see what's inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Nothing wrong with someone experienced who is capable of opening it without damaging it, such as to install a waterblock. This is a big reason people like MSI warranty, along with some of their awesome cards. There are so many stories and references to the claim above but nothing will be as secure as you emailing them yourself and keeping the direct response for your records.


*-- At this point I have realistically explained to you the main purpose of that warranty sticker and also suggested HOW you proceed in obtaining information for your records if it's ever "necessary"*


----------



## mus1mus

It's there to remind you that the card is made by XXX Company in case you mistakenly think that your Card is made by EVGA after flashing the custom BIOS.


----------



## mobee214

Hi guys,

Need some advice.

I am still torn into either replacing my reference card(GIGABYTE) with a non-reference one. Or just keep the reference then invest in a good liquid cooling kit...

Are non-reference better than running a waterblock?

When it comes to non-reference cards, I heard about this coil whine issue on some which they say is sometimes not covered by warranty... Is this true?

p.s. I have not used waterblocks before nor have setup one.


----------



## barsh90

new score on my air cooled G1



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7848709


----------



## hemon

Hi,

here is an unlocked bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified (LN2 Bios), that WerePug (thank you!!) made. You have now the slider in the bios editor for the voltage (http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing).

Can someone do a mod bios with voltage etc.? I tried with 1281mv but it boosts automatic to 1580Mhz. So I don't have idea how the mod works.

Cheers.

GM200LN2B-Slider.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## jim2point0

9700 graphics in ultra. Bout the best I'll do with this 3770k.



http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5471910


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 9700 graphics in ultra. Bout the best I'll do with this 3770k.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5471910


Impressive numbers. What is your core clocks?


----------



## josetortola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> 9700 graphics in ultra. Bout the best I'll do with this 3770k.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5471910


How has changed that scores Windows 10?.

I'm a bit below your graphic score, 9500, but physics score is bumping my final result to 9123 in Ultra (Windows 8.1 and EVGA SC reference cards)



I'm not a W10 insider, but I'm really hyped about what I've seen on performance gains for multi-gpu systems with it


----------



## haneybd87

So I'm running the 425 bios and I'm wondering if it's safe to increase voltage in AB. The bios says it's locked at 1.287 but I see 1.230, 1.212, 1.193 volts and get lower clocks than if I increased to say +87. +87 it's usually 1.230 with the occasional drop to 1.215. Is +87 actually putting me way past 1.287 in reality and AB is reading wrong? This is so confusing.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

I've tried every driver from 980ti release up to 353.49 (with DDU) and I keep getting black screen and driver errors







I moved to nvidia for better drivers ffs..


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> I've tried every driver from 980ti release up to 353.49 (with DDU) and I keep getting black screen and driver errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I moved to nvidia for better drivers ffs..


Same problem here with windows 10 RTM.
353.49 seems to be the best for RTM but still get a black or white screen 50% of the time first start up of windows. And when watching videos somes times will get driver recovered error.

Before RTM 353.30 was the best but lots of driver recovered errors.
Every other driver have too many problems with black screening.

Starting to get really annoying.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> So I'm running the 425 bios and I'm wondering if it's safe to increase voltage in AB. The bios says it's locked at 1.287 but I see 1.230, 1.212, 1.193 volts and get lower clocks than if I increased to say +87. +87 it's usually 1.230 with the occasional drop to 1.215. Is +87 actually putting me way past 1.287 in reality and AB is reading wrong? This is so confusing.


Nevermind I was using the wrong 425 bios.


----------



## JynxLee

I've come to the conclusion that on mine at least this backplate is nothing put a hot piece of metal meant to heat my card up further definitely idles a lot hotter on my trusty fan curve than before the plate









Hoping next month on water lets me stay below 55c at load and push this a little more on stock bios. 1480ish is all I can complete in Firestrike last night with +150 on the mem. That was with stock and custom bios made no difference. Which is still great and further than the majority of the population who buy these cards and don't know or care about OC'ing are getting but I caught the bug


----------



## bardm

Classifieds in stock at newegg...got auto notify at about 3am est


----------



## Medous

2 of my 3 980 classy were faulty, the third gone on max 1506 mhz on water, many owners of the ti are already disapointed so no thx.the only ti i would change my ref ti is hof wc edition with 3x8 power slots


----------



## bardm

That's disappointing...I should be getting mine today. I've been reading mixed posts regarding performance/overclockability...I'll post some results as soon as I'm able.


----------



## JynxLee

So I think I'm just going to get a swiftech 220x or 240x and expand it to the vid card. So for the first time I decided to look at water blocks for my 980 ti. Does EVGA not sell the 980 Ti Hydro Copper block by itself? Maybe I'm just over looking it this morning.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

The performance is good, don't worry. I have the reference model and its boosts to 1500mhz core and 4001mhz memory after my overclock ( reading from MSI afterburner) The oc is like a 10+fps boost.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> So I think I'm just going to get a swiftech 220x or 240x and expand it to the vid card. So for the first time I decided to look at water blocks for my 980 ti. Does EVGA not sell the 980 Ti Hydro Copper block by itself? Maybe I'm just over looking it this morning.


AFAIK they haven't released a standalone HydroCopper block for the 980ti, but IIRC the Titan X block will fit.

Not that it really matters at this stage since they can't seem to keep them in stock...


----------



## fisher6

Will a waterblock for the 980ti HOF be available for purchase separately?


----------



## JynxLee

Assuming you've addressed any heat concerns, you've addressed all tdp limits vis bio flash's. What's the next step in addressing crashing at 1500mhz+ what typically hardware wise causes instability beyond that. I'm not a total hardware guy so I'm being serious (in case this question is completely stupid)


----------



## Medous

I h
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Will a waterblock for the 980ti HOF be available for purchase separately?


I highly doubt it. But since the HOF waterblock itself comes from the famous taiwan manufacturer, chances are good that their stand alone water block (similar to ek) will fit on the normal HOF too.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> I h
> I highly doubt it. But since the HOF waterblock itself comes from the famous taiwan manufacturer, chances are good that their stand alone water block (similar to ek) will fit on the normal HOF too.


Will that block be sold separately you think?


----------



## Medous

Well the manufacturers name is Bitspower, and Ive seen already 1 for the 980 ti on ebay, but dont know if that was a real thing. Maybe you can buy those already in the US, but in Europe its not even listed. Do you want to buy a norma HOF and later WC it? otherwise I dont see why you not just buy the EK. Except you want the VRAM better cooled, I read here EK full block doesnt cover the whole area but the Bitspower does. But it cost likr 50 bucks more, even if it comes with a backplate already. PS: there are already another water blocks (noz bitspower) availible with a backplate having water cooling connectors
. how cool is that?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Assuming you've addressed any heat concerns, you've addressed all tdp limits vis bio flash's. What's the next step in addressing crashing at 1500mhz+ what typically hardware wise causes instability beyond that. I'm not a total hardware guy so I'm being serious (in case this question is completely stupid)


It's entirely possible that your card has just hit its limit. It's been pretty well established that Maxwell doesn't scale very well with voltage, so unless "addressed any heat concerns" means throwing it until liquid nitrogen, you're probably just done if you're getting crashes.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> It's entirely possible that your card has just hit its limit. It's been pretty well established that Maxwell doesn't scale very well with voltage, so unless "addressed any heat concerns" means throwing it until liquid nitrogen, you're probably just done if you're getting crashes.


I just wouldn't expect heat related crashes to occur while less than 60c. If heat related crashes occur at 60c then it makes me think being at say 40c is going to result in the same crash. But that's if its heat related and I just don't see how it is. So yea it may be the just the limit as you said but I'm just curious as to what creates that "limit" if not heat or a tdp ceiling being hit.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I just wouldn't expect heat related crashes to occur while less than 60c. If heat related crashes occur at 60c then it makes me think being at say 40c is going to result in the same crash. But that's if its heat related and I just don't see how it is. So yea it may be the just the limit as you said but I'm just curious as to what creates that "limit" if not heat or a tdp ceiling being hit.


Silicon lottery. The last generation (Kepler) scaled incredibly well with voltage, so you could really crank up the clock with even a modest water cooler. Maxwell just doesn't, so once you hit you chip's ceiling, you have to literally freeze it in order to get it enough juice to continue ramping up the clock.

FWIW, I'm in a similar position. My EVGA ACX SC+ is stable at 1500 on the stock voltage and bios, but even when I flash the 425w bios and crank up the juice I can only get it up to ~1530 without it crashing, despite the core temp ever rising above ~55C.


----------



## Medous

How to turn off this annoying crap with subcription each time I write anything on this forum it comes back...


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*


Impressive numbers. What is your core clocks?[/quote]

My cards were running at ~1533 / 8000 in that run. They throttle down to 1506 at max temps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> How has changed that scores Windows 10?.
> 
> I'm a bit below your graphic score, 9500, but physics score is bumping my final result to 9123 in Ultra
> 
> I'm not a W10 insider, but I'm really hyped about what I've seen on performance gains for multi-gpu systems with it


I don't think Windows 10 gets you much higher scores than Windows 8 to be honest. I upgraded from Windows 7. My previous best was *9296* on the graphics score. Now its *9708*.

I'll be upgrading this 3770k in the near future. Just not sure if I should wait for the first round of Skylake or just jump straight to a 5930k right now.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Silicon lottery. The last generation (Kepler) scaled incredibly well with voltage, so you could really crank up the clock with even a modest water cooler. Maxwell just doesn't, so once you hit you chip's ceiling, you have to literally freeze it in order to get it enough juice to continue ramping up the clock.
> 
> FWIW, I'm in a similar position. My EVGA ACX SC+ is stable at 1500 on the stock voltage and bios, but even when I flash the 425w bios and crank up the juice I can only get it up to ~1530 without it crashing, despite the core temp ever rising above ~55C.


Yea your getting more than me. I actually can't set this ones clock offset as high as I did the other card but upon starting Firestrike I'll boost to 1530ish but then stabilize around 1480-1490 and raising volts or 425 bios doesn't seem to change that.

If you can keep your card cool does raising the volts cause any problems or is it only in regards to higher temps that make raising voltage possibly a negative thing?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> If you can keep your card cool does raising the volts cause any problems or is it only in regards to higher temps that make raising voltage possibly a negative thing?


You have to keep in mind that unless you're using extra sensors, the temp you seen in GPU-Z or AB only accounts for the core. Extra voltage creates a lot more heat, and the part of your card that takes the brunt of it is the VRM's, which basically function like transformers do on powerlines. They take the raw current coming from your PSU and regulate how much of it goes to the chip and how quickly. Most cards don't have temperature sensors on those mosfets, so if you ramp up your voltage without proper cooling *that's* what's going to blow before your chip does.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> You have to keep in mind that unless you're using extra sensors, the temp you seen in GPU-Z or AB only accounts for the core. Extra voltage creates a lot more heat, and the part of your card that takes the brunt of it is the VRM's, which basically function like transformers do on powerlines. They take the raw current coming from your PSU and regulate how much of it goes to the chip and how quickly. Most cards don't have temperature sensors on those mosfets, so if you ramp up your voltage without proper cooling *that's* what's going to blow before your chip does.


If/when I water cool I was going to do a complete block so VRM's are covered. I just need to create a parts list which is a pain because I'm learning about what I need at the same time (I'm almost afraid to create another addiction). Currently AIO solution I know won't cool the VRM's beyond what there cooled now. My board has some extra sensor ports I'll have to order a cable so I can see what the VRM's are doing.


----------



## HAL900

Why EVGA sc+ ACX 2.0 has such high temperatures in idle? Bigger than others. Thermo paste weak ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Is this asic theory back again? I thought it was debunked.
> 
> The reference gpus seem to be having a 70+ ASIC
> 
> My 980 ti has 76.9
> My 290x had 82.5
> My 780 ti had 79.9
> 
> Should I return my msi reference980?
> 
> The maximum clocks is a steady 1450 stock volts


If we go with how EVGA is selling the kingpin(??)t hen ASIC value holds something that they are charging for more as the ASIC goes higher. They surely know something more than we do aside from just marketing gimmick, But I've seen people here post really low ASIC (50ish%) and OC the hell out of the cards 1500Mhz core and here I am with 68 and 70 barely able to break 1418


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I'll be upgrading this 3770k in the near future. Just not sure if I should wait for the first round of Skylake or just jump straight to a 5930k right now.


I'm jumping to 5930K, screw waiting. Just waiting on the DDR4 now.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> If we go with how EVGA is selling the kingpin(??)t hen ASIC value holds something that they are charging for more as the ASIC goes higher. They surely know something more than we do aside from just marketing gimmick, But I've seen people here post really low ASIC (50ish%) and OC the hell out of the cards 1500Mhz core and here I am with 68 and 70 barely able to break 1418


Vince himself said that is does matter, _for LN2_. Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> If we go with how EVGA is selling the kingpin(??)t hen ASIC value holds something that they are charging for more as the ASIC goes higher. They surely know something more than we do aside from just marketing gimmick, But I've seen people here post really low ASIC (50ish%) and OC the hell out of the cards 1500Mhz core and here I am with 68 and 70 barely able to break 1418


Well their marketing of the ASIC binning also goes out of its way to point to the huge disclaimer that ASIC is an indicator of "*POTENTIAL*" overclockability; not a guarantee.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> If we go with how EVGA is selling the kingpin(??)t hen ASIC value holds something that they are charging for more as the ASIC goes higher. They surely know something more than we do aside from just marketing gimmick, But I've seen people here post really low ASIC (50ish%) and OC the hell out of the cards 1500Mhz core and here I am with 68 and 70 barely able to break 1418
> 
> 
> 
> Well their marketing of the ASIC binning also goes out of its way to point to the huge disclaimer that ASIC is an indicator of "*POTENTIAL*" overclockability; not a guarantee.
Click to expand...

I didntn say it was a guarantee, I just said they know something more than we do aside from what they already wrote


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I didntn say it was a guarantee, I just said they know something more than we do aside from what they already wrote


Yeah, they know people will pay more for the higher number whether it matters or not.


----------



## TheNoseKnows

I'm getting artifacts like these when I push core clocks too far:

They look a little like someone shining a lasersight in your face. These artifacts don't cause any crashes, but they pretty much make my games unplayable, so I've had to lower my core overclock a lot.

What is the cause of this kind of artifact? Temperature, voltage, or power limit? I have a Zotac 980 Ti Amp! edition.


----------



## mobee214

Hi guys,

Are these good results?


----------



## pauly94

Hi guys, random question: I just picked up a gtx 980 ti g1 gaming, how long do you think this card will be able to play games at max 1440p? as in years?


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobee214*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> Are these good results?


NO


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Huh, I haven't touched my cards in a few months.

Been running them at 1510/8000 @ 1.274v but the added voltage is really not needed. I would get artifacts in gta at 1525 after a while. Flashed over the the 1.25 bios, and am running at 1525, no artifacts so far.

I have an even weirder issue... My cards were topped out around 80% each in gta previously, now they are reaching 99%. Shadowplay is still enabled and on manual like before. After flashing I simply get better GPU usage. Weird. Anyone else seen this? Same drivers, settings, just flashed is all.

I'm just flabbergasted. I gained mhz on the core, gpu usage and lowered temps. Huh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> I'm getting artifacts like these when I push core clocks too far:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They look a little like someone shining a lasersight in your face. These artifacts don't cause any crashes, but they pretty much make my games unplayable, so I've had to lower my core overclock a lot.
> 
> What is the cause of this kind of artifact? Temperature, voltage, or power limit? I have a Zotac 980 Ti Amp! edition.


That just happens when the core clocks are too high/unstable.


----------



## mobee214

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> NO


What would be the typical result for a reference card on stock cooler? I'm new to this


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I've come to the conclusion that on mine at least this backplate is nothing put a hot piece of metal meant to heat my card up further definitely idles a lot hotter on my trusty fan curve than before the plate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoping next month on water lets me stay below 55c at load and push this a little more on stock bios. 1480ish is all I can complete in Firestrike last night with +150 on the mem. That was with stock and custom bios made no difference. Which is still great and further than the majority of the population who buy these cards and don't know or care about OC'ing are getting but I caught the bug


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Vince himself said that is does matter, _for LN2_. Otherwise, not so much.


that's not what he said,

what he actually said,

in reality, actuality was that maxwell will oc better with a high asic no matter what.

stop posting misinformation.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> that's not what he said,
> 
> what he actually said,
> 
> in reality, actuality was that maxwell will oc better with a high asic no matter what.
> 
> stop posting misinformation.


Or you could stop going thread to thread and telling people to stop posting misinformation? You are wrong. A high ASIC does NOT guarantee a good OC no matter what. _Stop posting misinformation_.

Read this and tell me there isn't a lottery at hand.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Right on..
> 
> Based on the comments in the thread, maybe best its best to let you guys know(who don't already) a little bit about what ASIC is and how it relates to this card or any other card for that matter past or present.
> I'll hang out here a bit and check back often to answer any questions by OC.net'rs about the card, ASIC, pricing, air performance, ln2 performance, ANYTHING
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I would rather respond with the correct information directly to someone, than see that person repeating the wrong information. They haven't started selling just yet AFIK..
> Ill answer some of the questions I've seen asked already to get a start.
> 
> ASIC is not a new "measurement" , its been around for a very long time. Only just recently is it available to be seen through public utility though(gpuz). It represents a few measurements on a GPU, not just one as many think. Basically it measures the performance ability of a gpu at a given voltage. There is another measurement of leakage as well. These two values represent "ASIC" as you guys know it.
> Without talking about numbers or percentages yet, higher ASIC quality means a GPU will require less voltage to run at say default specs. What does this mean roughly? It means that this GPU is using less voltage and is generating less heat per clock than a lower ASIC counterpart. HOWEVER it also means the voltage limit of what it can take on air as well as the voltage response getting weaker/noisy. Here comes the leakage part. Highest ASIC gpus have also have the highest leakage, low ASIC gpus have lowest leakage. The two values scale linearly. This is why the lowest ASIC cards are the ones that can take loads of voltage on air, and the response is good. Usually these low asic cards can OUT OVERCLOCK their higher asic counterparts because they end up scaling higher on clocks maxed out with the benefit of the voltage increase that the high ASIC cards cannot. They are stuck on lower volts because the leakage is already very high.
> 
> How does ASIC relate to air overclocking? Typically a higher ASIC gpu will overclock nicely on default voltage/air cooling, yielding highest overclocks WITHOUT any voltage increase. Less voltage/less heat. Lower ASIC gpu will need to use more voltage for a given clock as the higher ASIC one. Back in the Kepler days, this meant great air/water overclocking on our 680's and 780's. I remember posting a thread at evga explaining to people that they needed to use 1.4v+ (at dmm) to max out their classified gpus on air. God I miss those days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Back then, the best gpus on air/water were the low asic ones, they could always oc/ov the highest. Times have changed, and this doesn't apply to maxwell however.
> 
> How does ASIC relate to Maxwell Air overclocking? *With maxwell gpus the above definitions of ASIC do not apply* Well you guys know maxwell 980,980ti, titanx have ambient cooling voltage limit on what v's you can give it on air/water. That's just the way it is. Its been proven over and over on every single manuf brand 980,titanx, 980ti. kp980 owners as well, no different. These gpus don't like voltage on air over 1.22-1.23v usually max. Just green garbage all over the screen with more, no better clocks. Best clocks usually achieved with stock voltage or maybe slightly higher.
> So given what we know about ASIC quality and the voltage scaling capability of 980,980ti,t-x on air/water(NONE), it indicates the best gpus on 980Ti, will be the ones that can overclock the highest on default voltage or near default voltage. Ever noticed why almost every single review of 980ti (any brand) is around 1500mhz? The reviewer never can never add much voltage for better OC result.
> I'm mostly an Ln2 person, but some users complaining about 980kpe not overclocking on air prompted me to try and make a better bios for ambient that would allow voltage. I managed a slight improvement that works on some cards, that's about it. But I learned a lot about the scaling of Maxwell on Air during that time and how we could if anything improve on this with KP980TI.
> 
> How does ASIC relate to LN2 overclocking and more specifically kp980ti?
> As explained above, higher asic = higher leakage. Leakage is actually a good thing and can be contained on LN2 cooling. Cards with more leakage will run a bit hotter, usually extending cold limits on gpus and getting more core MHZ on LN2. Every overclocker wants every last mhz right? Higher ASIC GPUS also have better memory controllers and typically can overclock the memory very high on LN2. Lower ASIC gpus usually are not so good at driving the memory on Ln2 and the overclocker will lose a lot of MHZ when going cold.
> Lastly, every serious overclocker knows the highest ASIC gpus use the least amount of voltage for any given clock. This means these gpus will always have the highest potential for scaling to the absolute highest clock on LN2, because most 980ti gpus max out around the same voltage level on the high end max max ln2 as well. Wouldn't you want the most clock you could get for that voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . KP card pushes them all the way. Unless its a lemon gpu (cant test every single one on ln2 lol), it will max out on this card.
> 
> Does high ASIC guarantee highest clocks on air? NO. The other part of ASIC which is Leakage is high on these, so that can actually hold back some high asic gpus on air. This doesn't mean its bad on Ln2 as well, and usually the contrary. I Tested around 15 pieces or so of KP980Ti these days, all different asic levels. Some as high as 81% all the way to 64% (which we wont even sell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the average clocks on air were roughly 1550mhz Lowest was 1526mhz, highest was 1592mhz . Seemed like every card went to 1539mhz or so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most of the higher asic cards did as expected and hit the upper 1550's. None could pass 1600mhz, but some came really close! Those were mostly higher ASIC%'s. You should know that every kp980ti is binned gpu and even the minimum ASIC level for any card is very high compared to average. A 70-72% asic card is a great card. Reviewers should be hitting low to mid 1500's on avg and some cards hitting close to 1600. If your an air/water guy and don't plan to run ln2, I think no matter what asic level of card you get, it will do mid-low 1500's and there is a chance on all kp 980Tis regardless of asic to hit the magic 1600. *Still need some luck too, leakage can limit this.* For the hardcore users or the ones that may run ln2, I would think more seriously about asic and the time/money you can save buy getting something closer to what you want. Being an Ln2 overclocker myself, I feel this buy is mostly for you.
> 
> Does ASIC % guarantee highest clocks on LN2? No it doesn't, it is only an indicator of what to expect. EVGA is giving the chance for customers to zero in on exactly on what you want. Some users will try many cards to find the highest asics for best LN2 overclocking, its not a new thing. The highest ASIC gpus will almost always be the best ones on LN2 as explained above. These are the users we mostly are targeting with this. The ones that end up buying and trying lots of cards to find the one gem, almost always a high ASIC card. They will end up spending much more than the price difference of kp980ti high asic and wasting lots of time in the process. This is geared for them.
> 
> Are we binning gpus away from other cards to make this one (classy or other)?. LOL I wish, but no way that's possible or anyone would even let me do that haha. For sure there will be guys on classys or other cards who find a high asic gpu here or there and im sure they will let us all know they paid XXXX lower than what someone paid for their KP and still got a high asic.
> KP980ti is very special card in many ways hw wise. This is just one special added buying option for our more hardcore users on first few batches directly from us, that's all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anything I didn't cover or you want to know something specifically about the card, I'm happy to answer.






Also


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> yooo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good question, let me make sure I got it right. So your asking if you buy the 72% bin, can it be just as good as one of the 76% bin ones?
> Absolutely. It could for sure be better on air. On Ln2 though, the asic has more meaning so I'd place my bet on the 76% there. Keep in mind the difference could be minimal but still there, all gpus are so different really.
> We chose 72% as the lowest for this for a reason. Those gpus are still very very good and all 72-80% have big potential. Higher asic has its value for sure in extreme overclocking for many reasons.
> 72% asic cards can still hit 2050mhz, I've done it. 80% asic card can fail to hit 2G, did that too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Those cards are exceptions of the norm that i see tho.
> Let me show you some data from the cards I tested on air.
> We sample from each batch to check quality level. I tested 4 pieces 76- 80% asic level they did 1592,1578,1551, and 1532mhz roughly max firestrike ultra on air 100% clean 54-57c
> So compare that against the 4 74-76% asic I tested that did 1578,1552,1539, and 1539mhz.
> Then I tested 4 pieces 72-74% asic and I got 1552,1539, 1539,1526mhz.
> So highest OC Mhz at default voltage trends downward with asic like this. I also tested some lower asic gpus(well below the spec for this special intro asic buy) 63-64% asic on kp980ti long ago. They went something like 1520,1500,1500,1483mhz. I would usually not bother with a low 60% asic card on LN2, but still useful testing regardless to see it as I already know the behavior and what to expect.
> The ranges they are offering I think are 72-73.9%,74-75.9%, 76-79.9%, 80%+. You will get exactly somewhere slightly higher or lower in the group you purchase from.
> *80% are gonna have the best chance to be awesome on Ln2 and even air, but with air cooling results on these can be mixed due to leakage factors.* These gpus are VERY rare as well, so extremely limited availability on 80%+ ASIC






Skip ahead to the bold in the second quote if you're that lazy.

I'll make this especially easy on you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> Does ASIC % guarantee highest clocks on LN2? No it doesn't, it is only an indicator of what to expect. EVGA is giving the chance for customers to zero in on exactly on what you want.


A quote from Vince.

So no, it doesn't guarantee anything on LN2, either. But does it matter? Yes, and more so on LN2.


----------



## JynxLee

I wonder why going from ASIC of 63 to 79 though has caused me to have to lower my offsets on my stock bios and stock air cooling. Flashing the bios yielded the same results. If I could just figure out a way to stay at 1501 I'd be happy and quit messing with it but I can't seem to find the right combination even without touching the memory.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> There's a little sticker on the screw holding the stock cooler at the GPU area that says "warranty void if removed". Maybe you can share your email details so I can use it if necessary?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure the purpose of the sticker if they honor warranty even if the card has been tampered.


whats your email, I will forward you the email I got from them.. I'm pulling my cooler off this weekend (G10 install) and god forbid something goes wrong in the future, I will use that email to show them what they told me.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I wonder why going from ASIC of 63 to 79 though has caused me to have to lower my offsets on my stock bios and stock air cooling.


It probably has to do with the leakage bit. Higher ASIC = lower leakage, meaning that you can give it more juice with less power (and less heat). It sounds to me like you've just found your card's limit regardless of voltage.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> It probably has to do with the leakage bit. Higher ASIC = lower leakage, meaning that you can give it more juice with less power (and less heat). It sounds to me like you've just found your card's limit regardless of voltage.


But that to me at least sounds like it would boost higher then with less voltage increase and just a power increase.


----------



## Munkypoo7

Just ordered my 980ti HOF. So excited


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mobee214*
> 
> What would be the typical result for a reference card on stock cooler? I'm new to this


That graphic score is ok for a non overclocked reference card. Although the cpu score is lower than average. What frequency are you running it in?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> It probably has to do with the leakage bit. Higher ASIC = lower leakage, meaning that you can give it more juice with less power (and less heat). It sounds to me like you've just found your card's limit regardless of voltage.


This^ I had 2 msi 980 gaming last year. One was 66 and the other 76 asic quality. When overclocked at the same frequency one always got better scores and fps than the other one. In this case, the higher asic quality one.


----------



## josetortola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I don't think Windows 10 gets you much higher scores than Windows 8 to be honest. I upgraded from Windows 7. My previous best was *9296* on the graphics score. Now its *9708*.
> 
> I'll be upgrading this 3770k in the near future. Just not sure if I should wait for the first round of Skylake or just jump straight to a 5930k right now.


Well, +412 points in the ultra´s graphic score seems like an upgrade (about +4.4%) if the only change was OS and was with the same clocks.

And I suppose that 3DMark is a DirectX 11 app so it isn't using DirectX 12 yet even you run it under Windows 10, is it?. If it isn't, maybe an updated 3DMark app using the fully potential of DirectX 12 will show different results.

There are some threads in other forums (here in spanish) where Windows 10 insiders are commenting very good feelings with that OS, and the multi-gpu users are reporting a great upgrade in the scaling when going from one GPU to two or more GPUs, even they're still trying DirectX 11 games.

Just a week to see if it really upgrades multi-gpu performance... but I think that I will wait some more time to upgrade, maybe a month or so, so they can release some new OS updates and drivers and it is (a bit) less buggy


----------



## bardm

Looks like the first "official" classified review is up: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-980-ti-classified-graphics-card-review/

I'm getting ready to start my vacation...so I may not be able to install/screw with my card until next weekend, depending on when it arrives...


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> This^ I had 2 msi 980 gaming last year. One was 66 and the other 76 asic quality. When overclocked at the same frequency one always got better scores and fps than the other one. In this case, the higher asic quality one.


That's what were saying except its my high asic that is getting worst scores/overclocks on air. My lower Asic overclocked higher.


----------



## JynxLee

Whats the best water block that is actually in stock, to use on the 980 ti right now?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> That's what were saying except its my high asic that is getting worst scores/overclocks on air. My lower Asic overclocked higher.


And what I'm saying is that ASIC be damned, it sounds like you lost the silicon lottery.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> And what I'm saying is that ASIC be damned, it sounds like you lost the silicon lottery.


Doesn't mean I'm going to just accept it and walk away. there'd be no reason for this thread if that was the case









And it bugs me each time I read how Asic allows the card to OC higher on stock settings. My card is proving that wrong so I'm going to keep at it for now but I want to get the parts list done for water and then I'll worry more about it.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Whats the best water block that is actually in stock, to use on the 980 ti right now?


I have an EVGA GTX980TI Superclocked which uses a reference PCB (The Classified and Kingpin do not). I used an EK Titan X waterblock that is perfect and recommended.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I'm playing around with the Inno3D 980Ti Airboss X4 but it has a very annoying problem.
> The fanspeed isn't constant, no matter what speed (in %) I set it at.
> At idle the fanspeed can't go below 37% which in itself is acceptable, but I hear it fluctuating.
> When I set it to 50 or even 70% it's even more obvious.
> It also has a slight bit of coil whine but the varying fanspeed is very distracting.
> Anyone else have this on their 980Ti, be it one from Inno3D or another brand?


Well I got another Inno3D Airboss X4, and it does exactly the same... I'll post a video of it on YouTube later... how disappointing, I'm afraid the whole X4 series is screwed this way


----------



## HAL900

All Gtx 980ti is laud


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> All Gtx 980ti is laud


You don't understand, but that's ok, here's what I mean, check out the video:





Hope this helps









Maybe there's a BIOS-update for these cards that can fix it?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> You don't understand, but that's ok, here's what I mean, check out the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there's a BIOS-update for these cards that can fix it?


You realize HAL is a troll, don't you?


----------



## HAL900

You're Trol to your knowledge of graphics cards is zero


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Doesn't mean I'm going to just accept it and walk away. there'd be no reason for this thread if that was the case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it bugs me each time I read how Asic allows the card to OC higher on stock settings. My card is proving that wrong so I'm going to keep at it for now but I want to get the parts list done for water and then I'll worry more about it.


My 67 ASIC card overclocks higher than my 78 did. It's the higher voltage that does it.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> All Gtx 980ti is laud


The 980 ti ACX 2.0 its definitely one of the quietest cards I ever had. When I had it it was not audible even at full load. The reviews agree with me as well. 35dBa under full load.


----------



## HAL900

Gtx 980 ti EVGA ACX 2.0 is laud


----------



## Dry Bonez

Can someone please help me step by step how to flash bios on my GTX G1 windforce 980ti?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skline00*
> 
> I have an EVGA GTX980TI Superclocked which uses a reference PCB (The Classified and Kingpin do not). I used an EK Titan X waterblock that is perfect and recommended.


Which one did you get exactly, it looks like there are different material versions of each? Like one with Nickel and something else, or one made of this or that.. Sorry this is my first venture into this, I never been beyond AIO's until now. I don't even think I'm going to worry about my CPU right now, I just want to get the gpu under and set it up so I can add a second gpu to whatever system I put in place. So trying to figure out what all to order to do that. Its the fitting and little things I get confused on and I'm afraid to order all the wrong stuff.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> The 980 ti ACX 2.0 its definitely one of the quietest cards I ever had. When I had it it was not audible even at full load. The reviews agree with me as well. 35dBa under full load.


It's pretty quiet with the stock fan profile but it starts to get pretty loud at 55%+ (IE if you're overclocking).


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Can someone please help me step by step how to flash bios on my GTX G1 windforce 980ti?


The first post in this thread has directions.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> It's pretty quiet with the stock fan profile but it starts to get pretty loud at 55%+ (IE if you're overclocking).


Unfortunately . Only water in the gtx 980 TI is quiet

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/15/07/22/543.png
low vgpu and vram in idle mode


----------



## HAL900

.


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> You don't understand, but that's ok, here's what I mean, check out the video:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there's a BIOS-update for these cards that can fix it?


As far as i can tell those Inno3D cards ar rubbish.
I hab two Airboss X3 and had the same fan problem you described.
Plus i had low frequency coil whine on both cards... louder than the fans on low RPM.
Did send them back because mounting a waterblock would get me rid of the fan problem but not the coil noise.

At least both of them clocked really well.
Both stable at 1500++ MHz on the core but they didn't like memory overclocking (+100 on the first one and +250 on the second).

Got a Gigabyte reference card that is looking good, no coil whine.
Will get my Aquacomputer watercooler soon to get rid of the reference turbine


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*


in the same post he stated that with maxwell, the highest clocking cards are the highest asic cards.....
irregardless of the " silicone lottery "

if you care to re read it all, he also states that instances of " low lottery cards " that do not clock the same or near others at the same asic are extremely rare, which is backed up by the multiple threads on this card and the reference models, all of them are within the same clock range, ignoring voltage or asic on air.

that means that the process is refined and is producing very balanced chips,

cling to the " lottery " idea. the maturation of mfg process and maxwell's arc has made that less of an issue and asic importance has risen with that.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> It probably has to do with the leakage bit. Higher ASIC = lower leakage, meaning that you can give it more juice with less power (and less heat). It sounds to me like you've just found your card's limit regardless of voltage.


" Here comes the leakage part. Highest ASIC gpus have also have the highest leakage, low ASIC gpus have lowest leakage "


----------



## EinZerstorer

If you're aiming to break world records and use LN2, Dry Ice or extreme Water Cooling setups you're going to want the one you can afford. The higher quality ASIC means a higher chance of a record breaking overclock.

http://www.hardwareluxx.com/index.php/news/hardware/vgacards/36075-reviewed-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-kingpin.html


----------



## Ascalaphus

Hey guys! Just joined. Awesome site! Anyway, just kind of getting into overclocking my GPU currently. Anyway do I need to post proof for the first page OP?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> in the same post he stated that with maxwell, the highest clocking cards are the highest asic cards.....
> irregardless of the " silicone lottery "
> 
> if you care to re read it all, he also states that instances of " low lottery cards " that do not clock the same or near others at the same asic are extremely rare, which is backed up by the multiple threads on this card and the reference models, all of them are within the same clock range, ignoring voltage or asic on air.
> 
> that means that the process is refined and is producing very balanced chips,
> 
> cling to the " lottery " idea. the maturation of mfg process and maxwell's arc has made that less of an issue and asic importance has risen with that.


He said that usually the highest ASIC cards will be the highest clocking *at stock volts*.

"_Typically a higher ASIC gpu will overclock nicely on default voltage/air cooling, yielding highest overclocks WITHOUT any voltage increase_." He then adds _"Lower ASIC gpu will need to use more voltage for a given clock as the higher ASIC one._" and as we know they get more voltage on a stock bios. Let's not forget about leakage. Ultimately? Lottery.

In my own experience, I have one card with an ASIC of 83.1%, one at 79.1% in one machine and they clock worse than my other machine with two 980 ti's with an ASIC of 67.9 and 67.3.

The first machine is capable of a higher memory overclock but neither card can do higher than 1500 stable with 1.281mv. The two sub 70% cards are game stable at 1510/8000 with 1.25v. I have seen many others with similar experiences. I'm running on water with no throttling.

I don't disagree with your statement though, I think it is more important now than ever before.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Gtx 980 ti EVGA ACX 2.0 is laud


Yea your are a troll, indeed, so not wasting my time with you.


----------



## looniam

i'm going to leave this here:


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Yea your are a troll, indeed, so not wasting my time with you.


you are troll


----------



## Caos

It is sure to increase the voltage to 30 + mv?
1.218v remains, and the core clock to 1524 MHz

for a gtx 980 ti G1


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> It is sure to increase the voltage to 30 + mv?
> 1.218v remains, and the core clock to 1524 MHz
> 
> for a gtx 980 ti G1


go up in smaller steps like 0.006 or 0.012.

easy does it better.


----------



## EarlZ

When you guys run your stability test with 3dmark looped demo do what preset is recommended?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> you are troll


lol you can't even troll in full complete sentences... whatever floats your boat man.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> go up in smaller steps like 0.006 or 0.012.
> 
> easy does it better.


20+ mv is not stable at 120+ core clock.

put 30+ and think it's stable, it's worth? not kill the card?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> 20+ mv is not stable at 120+ core clock.
> 
> put 30+ and think it's stable, it's worth? not kill the card?


ok, gotcha. word is 1.275 is safe but software never gives the most accurate reading so 1.25ish should be no problem.


----------



## glenn37216

-Can't decide on the HOF or the Ti AMP! Extreme. The HOF is sold out everywhere but I see no reviews.......can someone advise me on the better overclocker ?


----------



## D13mass

Sorry, but where I can found bios for my MSI980ti ?


----------



## MerkageTurk

I have a reference 980 to msi

With 76.9 ASIC, stock volts and bios etc

I can over clock it to 1455 +195

Is that okay?

Could go much higher but temp and loud fans.


----------



## haneybd87

Are there any BIOS for this card that locks the voltage to somewhere between 1.230 and 1.250? I'm using the max air bios and even that gets a little bit loud for my taste.


----------



## stickskillz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7858248?

Why do I see my GPU MHz consistantly at 1455 and up to 1491 when doing 3DMARK?
I overclocked the core and memory stable at plus 175 each.
1277MHz and 1375MHz boost is what GPU-Z shows.
When I get to 1500MHz I am hitting a power limit wall.
The voltage doesn't help at all. Just the stupid only plus 10 to the power limit.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenn37216*
> 
> -Can't decide on the HOF or the Ti AMP! Extreme. The HOF is sold out everywhere but I see no reviews.......can someone advise me on the better overclocker ?


Your OC headroom will depend on your luck with the silicon lottery, not on which brand of GPU you pick. Both the HOF and the Amp Extreme though can get in the 1450-1550 MHz range.

As far as how they are built, the HOF I think is a better built card. It has better components (better quality VRMs). ON the other hand, the Amp Extreme is very slightly better at core temperatures (VRMs run cooler on the HOF) and about 2-3 db quieter. There's no perfect card, but I like the HOF better.

You can buy the HOF at the Galax store. The Zotac card is at retailers all over the world.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Sorry, but where I can found bios for my MSI980ti ?


Right here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10de-17c8--

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I have a reference 980 to msi
> 
> With 76.9 ASIC, stock volts and bios etc
> 
> I can over clock it to 1455 +195
> 
> Is that okay?
> 
> Could go much higher but temp and loud fans.


On the stock cooler and stock PCB, I would not push it any more, at least not on air for 24-7 use. You may even want to consider lowering it a bit.

Even if you could get it past 1500, I'd be worried about the VRMs taking it, and of course, even if that were not an issue, the noise from the cooler would be annoying. One of the reasons why I recommend custom PCBs like the MSI 980Ti 6G Gaming is that they are usually quieter for any given level of cooling, and I think it comes with a better PCB.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well maximum temperature I am seeing is 70c

What would you recommend around e.g 1300mhz? Or stock or +130?


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Well maximum temperature I am seeing is 70c
> 
> What would you recommend around e.g 1300mhz? Or stock or +130?


Ok never mind, you can probably push it past 1500 MHz then, although it will probably be noisy.

If you want to run at 1300 MHz for day to day, you can probably lower the voltage and clockspeed, allowing it to be quieter during gaming. You'll have to test to see what voltages get stable though, it depends entirely on your luck with the silicon lottery. Every GPU is different.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Thanks man Everything such as voltage is stock, bios stock etc I just changed the core and memory

Did a clean install of windows 10 and wow what difference after my 290x much higher and smoother fps


----------



## Simkin

Is 1300/1878 ok for 24/7 on stock cooler? (1300 on boost)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Thanks man Everything such as voltage is stock, bios stock etc I just changed the core and memory
> 
> Did a clean install of windows 10 and wow what difference after my 290x much higher and smoother fps


just an FYI thats the same pcb and power phases as the titanX - it can handle anything you throw at it w/"stock" volts.

trip temp is 92c on the core - keep it 80c or below and crank it up. or until you go deaf.


----------



## JynxLee

Just got a Windows 10 nvidia update so I figured I'd try it again, lowered volts to 0, raise power/temp. Set core to +190 and mem to +200, turned the fan to 100% and side and bottom case fans to 1500rpm. Was able to complete firestrike, stays above 1500 at 65c most the time, only gave me a 16425 on Firestrike though so I can still keep pushing it but I think I'm done for tonight


----------



## ssiperko

Voltage blah blah blah ..... PEOPLE:

Voltage means ZERO on maxwell UNTIL you get them cool...... I do not care which branded card ........ cool the card to constant ambient and less and then MAYBE add volts. Research is yer friend.

SS


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> So do we wait for someone to mod the BIOS better than Kingpin did? It would be great if someone made a Classy bios that locked voltage to ~1.25.


You do NOT need volts on Maxwell UNTIL you are cool enough to warrant them.

50c is cool for most cards but Maxwell requires Fonzie cool.









SS


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Voltage blah blah blah ..... PEOPLE:
> 
> Voltage means ZERO on maxwell UNTIL you get them cool...... I do not care which branded card ........ cool the card to constant ambient and less and then MAYBE add volts. Research is yer friend.
> 
> SS


What are you talking about? I tried the 1.281 bios and it definitely helped overclock, only got to 78 which is a lot better than reference.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> You do NOT need volts on Maxwell UNTIL you are cool enough to warrant them.
> 
> 50c is cool for most cards but Maxwell requires Fonzie cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


You seem a bit lost. Adding voltage sure helps in overclocking in maxwell.
My g1 boosts up to 1580 ONLY with the help of additional voltage. Not adding voltage results in immediate crashing. And I'm not watercooling it or under 50c as you claim


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Voltage blah blah blah ..... PEOPLE:
> 
> Voltage means ZERO on maxwell UNTIL you get them cool...... I do not care which branded card ........ cool the card to constant ambient and less and then MAYBE add volts. Research is yer friend.
> 
> SS


This is very wrong. Maxwell isn't like Kepler in that it scales well with voltage, but that doesn't mean that voltage doesn't help clock speed even at temps over 70c. It's after around 1.28 that voltage stops doing anything on air. I probably wouldn't ago above 1.25 because I value the life of my card, though.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> Voltage blah blah blah ..... PEOPLE:
> 
> Voltage means ZERO on maxwell UNTIL you get them cool...... I do not care which branded card ........ cool the card to constant ambient and less and then MAYBE add volts. Research is yer friend.
> 
> SS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> You do NOT need volts on Maxwell UNTIL you are cool enough to warrant them.
> 
> 50c is cool for most cards but Maxwell requires Fonzie cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> You seem a bit lost. Adding voltage sure helps in overclocking in maxwell.
> My g1 boosts up to 1580 ONLY with the help of additional voltage. Not adding voltage results in immediate crashing. And I'm not watercooling it or under 50c as you claim


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> This is very wrong. Maxwell isn't like Kepler in that it scales well with voltage, but that doesn't mean that voltage doesn't help clock speed even at temps over 70c. It's after around 1.28 that voltage stops doing anything on air. I probably wouldn't ago above 1.25 because I value the life of my card, though.


well tbf he's kind of right, above 1.28x is pointless on maxwell, but up to 1.2x IS very helpful with A LOT of people achieving their max overclock provided they can keep it cool. but 1.3 and beyond requires ln2/dice to see any improvement but again even then a high ASIC is needed for voltage leakage!


----------



## jim2point0

I seem to have screwed something up big-time. I went to install the latest drivers and I did what I used to do on Windows 7. I uninstalled the current drivers. Then booted into safe mode and used driver sweeper. Then restarted again and installed the drivers. But now after booting, the computer never recognizes the cards. I just get this:



No matter what I do I can't seem to fix it....


----------



## zeppoli

So I got a new H55 and new G10 Kraken, question, did you guys use the stock thermal paste on the h55? is there thermal paste on it ? (haven't opened the box yet)

should I just remove it and put on some artic 5 ?


----------



## Neon01

Tried running the MaxAir bios in my 980 Ti ACX2.0+ (non-SC step up card). It won't run even at stock settings (core clocks at about 1498MHz automatically). It will run if I give it -35MHz in AB (which puts the core at 1455). This is all using Heaven bench. What's strange is that it starts the run for about 2 seconds at 1.255 V (according to AB), then goes up to 1.274V and stays there the entire run. I'm still on air but will be throwing Koolance blocks on any day.

I tested the 425 bios at 1455 and it's rock solid stable and running at 1.23V while doing so, so I'm thinking I'm gaining nothing out of the maxair bios, is this true? I haven't tried running between 1455 and 1498, but I'm still pretty disappointed my card won't run 1498 even at 1.274V...

Any guesses as to why the bios is running at such a high Voltage? I thought it was supposed to lock to 1.25 under load?









Edit: temps never go above 69 with a fairly aggressive custom fan profile I've defined - even with the 1.274 V running. Oddly though it shows power limit being hit in AB, though it's not even breaking 100% (and I have it set to 121%).


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.
> 
> Power Target: 375W
> Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
> Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)
> 
> Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!
> 
> motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.


Is the fan locked at 24% with this bios? I can't get the fan to turn off at lower temperatures like the stock bios.


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I seem to have screwed something up big-time. I went to install the latest drivers and I did what I used to do on Windows 7. I uninstalled the current drivers. Then booted into safe mode and used driver sweeper. Then restarted again and installed the drivers. But now after booting, the computer never recognizes the cards. I just get this:
> 
> 
> 
> No matter what I do I can't seem to fix it....


Did you flash the wrong BIOS?

If you can get into Windows and Device Manager just re-flash the cards back.


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Tried running the MaxAir bios in my 980 Ti ACX2.0+ (non-SC step up card). It won't run even at stock settings (core clocks at about 1498MHz automatically). It will run if I give it -35MHz in AB (which puts the core at 1455). This is all using Heaven bench. What's strange is that it starts the run for about 2 seconds at 1.255 V (according to AB), then goes up to 1.274V and stays there the entire run. I'm still on air but will be throwing Koolance blocks on any day.
> 
> I tested the 425 bios at 1455 and it's rock solid stable and running at 1.23V while doing so, so I'm thinking I'm gaining nothing out of the maxair bios, is this true? I haven't tried running between 1455 and 1498, but I'm still pretty disappointed my card won't run 1498 even at 1.274V...
> 
> Any guesses as to why the bios is running at such a high Voltage? I thought it was supposed to lock to 1.25 under load?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: temps never go above 69 with a fairly aggressive custom fan profile I've defined - even with the 1.274 V running. Oddly though it shows power limit being hit in AB, though it's not even breaking 100% (and I have it set to 121%).


I'm using the same BIOS and I get 1.23V at load. Is the ACX SC card a reference design?


----------



## Medous

Guys a question about voltage in afterburner - it lets me adding voltage increasing by 1.. But if my default voltage is for example at default 1.25, how much would it be,adding +1 in afterburner? 1.251 or 1.26 etc.

And second question, how do I know when to stop raising voltage by even small steps? Do artifacts appear like in Mhz raising or do I notice it was too much only if the GPU is cooked?









Sorry for bad english, hard to explain


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Guys a question about voltage in afterburner - it lets me adding voltage increasing by 1.. But if my default voltage is for example at default 1.25, how much would it be,adding +1 in afterburner? 1.251 or 1.26 etc.
> 
> And second question, how do I know when to stop raising voltage by even small steps? Do artifacts appear like in Mhz raising or do I notice it was too much only if the GPU is cooked?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for bad english, hard to explain


Normally you add voltage in Afterburner in mV. So if you up it by 25mV, it would be +0.025V, in your case getting from 1.25 to 1.275.









There won't be any artifacts when adding voltage. GPU temp just gets higher under load (with the same clocks). But it will downclock anyway, when reaching the voltage or thermal limit.


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Normally you add voltage in Afterburner in mV. So if you up it by 25mV, it would be +0.025V, in your case getting from 1.25 to 1.275.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be any artifacts when adding voltage. GPU temp just gets higher under load (with the same clocks). But it will downclock anyway, when reaching the voltage or thermal limit.


Will it downclock even with a modified bios like the maxair from 1 post? and what max temp for the ref design would be max good for a daily usagea few years long? (18h/day)


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Tried running the MaxAir bios in my 980 Ti ACX2.0+ (non-SC step up card). It won't run even at stock settings (core clocks at about 1498MHz automatically). It will run if I give it -35MHz in AB (which puts the core at 1455). This is all using Heaven bench. What's strange is that it starts the run for about 2 seconds at 1.255 V (according to AB), then goes up to 1.274V and stays there the entire run. I'm still on air but will be throwing Koolance blocks on any day.
> 
> I tested the 425 bios at 1455 and it's rock solid stable and running at 1.23V while doing so, so I'm thinking I'm gaining nothing out of the maxair bios, is this true? I haven't tried running between 1455 and 1498, but I'm still pretty disappointed my card won't run 1498 even at 1.274V...
> 
> Any guesses as to why the bios is running at such a high Voltage? I thought it was supposed to lock to 1.25 under load?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: temps never go above 69 with a fairly aggressive custom fan profile I've defined - even with the 1.274 V running. Oddly though it shows power limit being hit in AB, though it's not even breaking 100% (and I have it set to 121%).
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using the same BIOS and I get 1.23V at load. Is the ACX SC card a reference design?
Click to expand...

Yes, it is. Typically in the evga lineup, they don't start getting to non reference boards until the FTW model. So vanilla, SC (and SC +), SSC, are all reference.

Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> What are you talking about? I tried the 1.281 bios and it definitely helped overclock, only got to 78 which is a lot better than reference.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> You seem a bit lost. Adding voltage sure helps in overclocking in maxwell.
> My g1 boosts up to 1580 ONLY with the help of additional voltage. Not adding voltage results in immediate crashing. And I'm not watercooling it or under 50c as you claim


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jk80520*
> 
> This is very wrong. Maxwell isn't like Kepler in that it scales well with voltage, but that doesn't mean that voltage doesn't help clock speed even at temps over 70c. It's after around 1.28 that voltage stops doing anything on air. I probably wouldn't ago above 1.25 because I value the life of my card, though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> well tbf he's kind of right, above 1.28x is pointless on maxwell, but up to 1.2x IS very helpful with A LOT of people achieving their max overclock provided they can keep it cool. but 1.3 and beyond requires ln2/dice to see any improvement but again even then a high ASIC is needed for voltage leakage!


Perhaps I should have been more clear, my apologies.

Most people want unlocked voltage and believe just adding volts makes for higher clocks. Not the case ..... yes, you may need some but throwing 1.3 at it and expecting 1550/1600 isn't realistic for 24/7 stable operation with NO visual issues. I've had 7 980's and out of them 1 would do 1550 at 1.23v but it wasn't 24/7 stable during ever game or test and it ran under 60c all the time.

My point is IF you can get them cooooool and keep them cool that's when you will see the biggest gains in clocks because you will be able to add volts that will be beneficial. theMillen seemed to get my point. 1.2+/- is nothing in the terms of adding voltage. I'm sorry I wasn't more clear. It seems most people just want to slap a card in there box add volts and run 1600.

SS


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys.

I returned the Gigabyte GTX980ti G1 Gaming, coil whine got worse and the display ports were acting up.
They didn't have any others so I went with a MSI GTX980ti Gaming.

Now not ever owning anything MSI before I was a little reluctant, but I gave it a shot, card performs well, has a 77.7% ASIC rating,
but temps seem a little high, a few degrees higher than a lot of the reviews, I've maxed out a 79c.
Is this normal for these cards?

Here's the GPU-Z readout after a run of Firestrike Ultra:

http://s1294.photobucket.com/user/schoolofmonkey2/media/msi_zpsvy6iwk3r.gif.html


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Will it downclock even with a modified bios like the maxair from 1 post? and what max temp for the ref design would be max good for a daily usagea few years long? (18h/day)


Yes, it will still downclock when Power Limit or Temp Limit is reached (which you both can set in Afterburner). For a daily usage 80-85C are still fine, but I would try to keep them under 80C if possible. Highest temp for the GPU is 91C stated by Nvidia btw.


----------



## Someone09

Had my 980 Ti for almost 4 weeks now but totally forgot to join the club.











Not done that much overclocking so far but 1410 is stable, that much I can say. lol


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> Had my 980 Ti for almost 4 weeks now but totally forgot to join the club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not done that much overclocking so far but 1410 is stable, that much I can say. lol


i was just about to post inquiring about what options are out there for non reference AIO Cooling.

my card definitely runs warm but i started using the "aggressive" fan curve premade in PrecisionX and that helps keep the card below 70 in FarCry4 but i havent even started overclocking because the card is already hot at stock unless i crank the fan curves up


----------



## Someone09

With the original ACX 2.0 cooler at ~85% I used to have around 73°C.
Now (with a supposedly too thin copper shim under there) I get around 55°C with Corsair Sp120QE at 100%.
Which is massively quieter of course.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Did you flash the wrong BIOS?
> 
> If you can get into Windows and Device Manager just re-flash the cards back.


The BIOS is fine.

For some reason I can't manually install nvidia drivers in Windows 10. I used DDU to uninstall -> boot into safe mode to clean, and it automatically shuts off the Windows 10 auto driver installation. So I could install new drivers in peace. Problem is, the drivers I installed manually did not work. So I had to turn that Win10 feature back on and let Windows do it. After that, the video cards worked. Getting worse FPS than I was on 353.38, but I can't revert back to those









Hopefully this stuff will be ironed out after Win10 is officially released and I do a full, clean install.


----------



## Pipeman597

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> The BIOS is fine.
> 
> For some reason I can't manually install nvidia drivers in Windows 10. I used DDU to uninstall -> boot into safe mode to clean, and it automatically shuts off the Windows 10 auto driver installation. So I could install new drivers in peace. Problem is, the drivers I installed manually did not work. So I had to turn that Win10 feature back on and let Windows do it. After that, the video cards worked. Getting worse FPS than I was on 353.38, but I can't revert back to those
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully this stuff will be ironed out after Win10 is officially released and I do a full, clean install.


I had a similar issue with my evga 980 sc+. I upgraded to preview 10240 from 10166 and I could only boot with the basic windows video drivers. Did DDU many times and tried everything I could think of. I started to think my card was bad. I flashed a different video bios and all went back to normal. Not sure if it had gotten corrupted somehow but I am on the latest Wu driver now and all seems good.


----------



## jodasanchezz

EVGA Released the KINGPIN version of the 980ti

i just found an German Test sorry for that.



Is this a Reference PCB?

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/36144-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-kingpin-im-test.html


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> EVGA Released the KINGPIN version of the 980ti
> 
> i just found an German Test sorry for that.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a Reference PCB?
> 
> http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/artikel/hardware/grafikkarten/36144-evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-kingpin-im-test.html


No it's not a reference PCB.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Someone09*
> 
> With the original ACX 2.0 cooler at ~85% I used to have around 73°C.
> Now (with a supposedly too thin copper shim under there) I get around 55°C with Corsair Sp120QE at 100%.
> Which is massively quieter of course.


How loud is that sp120 at 100%? With a 25x25x1.5mm shim on my g10 I max out at 53 with an H90 and an NF-A14 running (silently) at 50%; if I crank it to 100% I never get out of the high 40s.

1.2mm is fine if you don't mind playing with a box fan on the table next to you; I prefer not to hear it.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ascalaphus*
> 
> Hey guys! Just joined. Awesome site! Anyway, just kind of getting into overclocking my GPU currently. Anyway do I need to post proof for the first page OP?


There is a form in the OP that will take you to a google docs page, I don't think the link to GPU-Z is required but its been nearly 2 months since I've looked at it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> you are troll


I know these post are in "good fun" for you, but this isn't the thread for them. Please refrain from meaningless post in this thread or I will ask for moderators to remove them.

If you are unclear as to whether or not you should post something in this thread refer to the guidelines in the OP.

Thanks


----------



## aoch88

Does anyone get random black screens with 980 Ti or even in SLI? The screen just goes black, it's not hung or crashed. If you alt-tab or something then the graphics comes back up. I have this problem recently when playing Witcher 3. Never had this issue earlier and didn't change any hardware or even drivers.


----------



## kanabeach44

Hello !
What is the max Air Bios for GTX 980 Ti classified ?

I would test and find a bios who give :

1380 Mhz Stock core
1500 Mhz boost
8000 Mhz Max mem OC

Thanks !


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Does anyone get random black screens with 980 Ti or even in SLI? The screen just goes black, it's not hung or crashed. If you alt-tab or something then the graphics comes back up. I have this problem recently when playing Witcher 3. Never had this issue earlier and didn't change any hardware or even drivers.


overclocked? If so there you go.


----------



## Neon01

Yep, this typically means you're running a clock speed that your GPU can't handle. Win 8 has gotten a lot better about recovering from graphics hangs, in my experience. Most of the time it can be recovered, especially if it's not much beyond the capability of your GPU. Try turning down your clock.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Does anyone get random black screens with 980 Ti or even in SLI? The screen just goes black, it's not hung or crashed. If you alt-tab or something then the graphics comes back up. I have this problem recently when playing Witcher 3. Never had this issue earlier and didn't change any hardware or even drivers.


It's either not stable, OR your using Steam's built in FPS counter. That causes black screens in Witcher 3 for me randomly.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Tried running the MaxAir bios in my 980 Ti ACX2.0+ (non-SC step up card). It won't run even at stock settings (core clocks at about 1498MHz automatically). It will run if I give it -35MHz in AB (which puts the core at 1455). This is all using Heaven bench. What's strange is that it starts the run for about 2 seconds at 1.255 V (according to AB), then goes up to 1.274V and stays there the entire run. I'm still on air but will be throwing Koolance blocks on any day.
> 
> I tested the 425 bios at 1455 and it's rock solid stable and running at 1.23V while doing so, so I'm thinking I'm gaining nothing out of the maxair bios, is this true? I haven't tried running between 1455 and 1498, but I'm still pretty disappointed my card won't run 1498 even at 1.274V...
> 
> Any guesses as to why the bios is running at such a high Voltage? I thought it was supposed to lock to 1.25 under load?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: temps never go above 69 with a fairly aggressive custom fan profile I've defined - even with the 1.274 V running. Oddly though it shows power limit being hit in AB, though it's not even breaking 100% (and I have it set to 121%).


The maxair bios will give 1.274v with overvoltage enabled... However, the bios is completely bugged, and should have been fixed or removed. I was playing GTA V fine for a couple of hours at 1505 @ 1.255v. Now, no matter what I do, it will always go to 1.274v, making my oc end up being 1700 and crashing my game. No matter what, OV off, it's doing this and driving me nuts.

I've re-flashed, used DDU and all that jazz. Just booted up a game after my pc being off all night, automatically 1.274v. So annoying. There is zero point is using this currently over the 1.281 bios since that at least won't botch your oc and will stay STILL.

In fact, the only way I can get it to run as it's intended to, is by loading a game with no OC, then hitting default on PX, then applying my oc with the proper volts. As it stands the bios does nothing but waste time.

Just tested it again. Loaded up a game, bios is botched. Clicked default and apply my own OC, and all is fine. Restart the game, and all is still fine. Restart the PC, and the bios is botched again and must be defaulted while the game is running before applying ones own OC. Flashing back to the other bios now, can that one please be fixed?

This same bug existed on the maxair bios for the TX and was fixable by creating a profile. This does not work here.

Using the 425/1.23 bios now, still able to get 1510 it seems, so I guess that's really just my ceiling and I won't need much more voltage. If it isn't stable all night then I need 1.25v.


----------



## Haelous

Received my Classified and had a chance to tweak it. ASIC is 72.6%.

1500/7800 with +25mV. It's stable a bit higher, but I'd rather do these clocks 24/7. No throttling.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> Received my Classified and had a chance to tweak it. ASIC is 72.6%.
> 
> 1500/7800 with +25mV. It's stable a bit higher, but I'd rather do these clocks 24/7. No throttling.


Does yours coil whine? Mine did. RMA'ed that thing within an hour of opening it


----------



## Haelous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Does yours coil whine? Mine did. RMA'ed that thing within an hour of opening it


Nope. The only coil whine I've ever had was from a power supply.


----------



## Rebz

Hello Everyone, Long time reader first time poster.

Let me drop in with a question right off the bat. Has any SLI user noticed a difference in clock speed when using just a single card?

I am running MSI Gaming 980 ti's and with the random overclock i dialed in they boost to 1468 but when i run a game on a single card with the same overclock the card boosts to 1471.
I've read through most of the pages in this thread and haven't seen anyone mention something like this. Could be just me seeing things though.....


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebz*
> 
> Hello Everyone, Long time reader first time poster.
> 
> Let me drop in with a question right off the bat. Has any SLI user noticed a difference in clock speed when using just a single card?
> 
> I am running MSI Gaming 980 ti's and with the random overclock i dialed in they boost to 1468 but when i run a game on a single card with the same overclock the card boosts to 1471.
> I've read through most of the pages in this thread and haven't seen anyone mention something like this. Could be just me seeing things though.....


I think this is due to the difference in bio's, or difference in the chip capabilities or ASIC and when they're synced this happens. I think.

You could solve this by flashing both cards to the same bios more than likely. (On air, try the 980tiSC425 bios).

Hope that solves it. If you haven't flashed before, there's nothing to worry about as long as you follow the steps. With the most recent NVflash I don't even have to disable anything. I simply type in nvflash -6 xxx.rom and it will automatically disable my two cards, and flash them both on it's own.


----------



## Rebz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I think this is due to the difference in bio's, or difference in the chip capabilities or ASIC and when they're synced this happens. I think.
> 
> You could solve this by flashing both cards to the same bios more than likely. (On air, try the 980tiSC425 bios).
> 
> Hope that solves it. If you haven't flashed before, there's nothing to worry about as long as you follow the steps. With the most recent NVflash I don't even have to disable anything. I simply type in nvflash -6 xxx.rom and it will automatically disable my two cards, and flash them both on it's own.


I've flashed my fare share of cards before. Just trying them out a bit first before i resort to flashing.
The cards have the same bios version according to GPU-Z but what you are suggesting could change the behavior too.

I have seen sort of the same behavior on my 780 Ti's. They would boots higher in increments of 13 mhz. After i flashed them with a different bios i could freely dial in clocks by increments of 1 mhz.

The 980 Ti acts the same when using as a single card but in SLI they boost in increments of 13 mhz. I tested another rig with a single MSI Gaming 980 Ti and i was also able to up the clock speed 1 mhz at a time.

I gues they probably sync clocks due to SLI which explains this behavior.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> Right here:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10de-17c8--


You don`t understand me. I asked about some UNLOCKED MSI BIOS .


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebz*
> 
> I've flashed my fare share of cards before. Just trying them out a bit first before i resort to flashing.
> The cards have the same bios version according to GPU-Z but what you are suggesting could change the behavior too.
> 
> I have seen sort of the same behavior on my 780 Ti's. They would boots higher in increments of 13 mhz. After i flashed them with a different bios i could freely dial in clocks by increments of 1 mhz.
> 
> The 980 Ti acts the same when using as a single card but in SLI they boost in increments of 13 mhz. I tested another rig with a single MSI Gaming 980 Ti and i was also able to up the clock speed 1 mhz at a time.
> 
> I gues they probably sync clocks due to SLI which explains this behavior.


And I feel like it's syncing to the lowest common denominator, ie the card with the lower ASIC which maybe has a slightly different boost table due to it's voltages.

First thing I did when I got my cards was flash them ( and no issue here), so I'm not entirely sure about the behavior with stock bioses.


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> The maxair bios will give 1.274v with overvoltage enabled... However, the bios is completely bugged, and should have been fixed or removed.


I don't use the maxair bios but from the looks of it you could fix that by setting the max voltage for clocks 55-74 and the P states to 1.25v in the editor.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcworm*
> 
> I don't use the maxair bios but from the looks of it you could fix that by setting the max voltage for clocks 55-74 and the P states to 1.25v in the editor.


Cool thanks, I'll crack it open with mbt later on and see if it can't be dabbled with. I found it would default to OV on, even with it disabled, so maybe that will make the bios usable.

If I'm stable 1500+ with 1.23v though, eh, good enough.


----------



## Rebz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> And I feel like it's syncing to the lowest common denominator, ie the card with the lower ASIC which maybe has a slightly different boost table due to it's voltages.
> 
> First thing I did when I got my cards was flash them ( and no issue here), so I'm not entirely sure about the behavior with stock bioses.


You could be right about syncing to the lowest ASIC. That would explain the small difference since my cards are very close in ASIC quality.
First card is 75% and the second card is 73.2%. I probably got lucky with that. They boosted to the same clocks out of the box which was very convenient.

Going to test them on the stock bios a bit first. See how high they will go on stock voltage and stock power limit. Have been playing quite a few hours of Witcher 3 and GTA V with them on 1468 mhz and did not run into any issues so far. Have not hit the power limit yet either.

Anyway thanks for your thoughts on the matter Smokey the Bear.


----------



## Pathway

I thought i might join this club









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5476579

I guess this result are ok?









ASIC 68.1% btw


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebz*
> 
> You could be right about syncing to the lowest ASIC. That would explain the small difference since my cards are very close in ASIC quality.
> First card is 75% and the second card is 73.2%. I probably got lucky with that. They boosted to the same clocks out of the box which was very convenient.
> 
> Going to test them on the stock bios a bit first. See how high they will go on stock voltage and stock power limit. Have been playing quite a few hours of Witcher 3 and GTA V with them on 1468 mhz and did not run into any issues so far. Have not hit the power limit yet either.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your thoughts on the matter Smokey the Bear.


I often see a perfcap reason of SLI in GPU-z and assume this is the 'better' card reducing clocks to match the 'lower quality' card. I have one ASIC in the high 50's and the other in the high 60's so would expect a slight difference in boost speeds on stock BIOS. Another reason could be the higher temperature on the top card causing it to downclock and then the bottom card downclocking to match. I expect you'd see the same perfcap reason in GPU-z also.

Cheers.


----------



## MTalon

Just installed the 980ti hybrid into my rig. Haven't overclocked or benched it yet but it does have a 64 ASIC score. A bit low but we will see how she fares.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebz*
> 
> You could be right about syncing to the lowest ASIC. That would explain the small difference since my cards are very close in ASIC quality.
> First card is 75% and the second card is 73.2%. I probably got lucky with that. They boosted to the same clocks out of the box which was very convenient.
> 
> Going to test them on the stock bios a bit first. See how high they will go on stock voltage and stock power limit. Have been playing quite a few hours of Witcher 3 and GTA V with them on 1468 mhz and did not run into any issues so far. Have not hit the power limit yet either.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your thoughts on the matter Smokey the Bear.


Not a problem. Were they using the same stock volts too? Pretty lucky indeed! My two most used cards are 66.9 and 66.7 (had the asic wrong in a post yesterday) but they had slightly different stock volts before flashing them. I imagine they would have had some what of an issue as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcworm*
> 
> I don't use the maxair bios but from the looks of it you could fix that by setting the max voltage for clocks 55-74 and the P states to 1.25v in the editor.


Thank you so much for this advice. Worked a treat. + rep

Can start a game, no problem, restart and relaunch the game with no problem. Proper clocks and volts with no forced OV regardless of settings.


----------



## veedubfreak

Got 2 Evga ACX 2 BP cards coming and a 2nd EK block sitting on the table. What bios works best under water? The sheyster bios with 1.28v?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Got 2 Evga ACX 2 BP cards coming and a 2nd EK block sitting on the table. What bios works best under water? The sheyster bios with 1.28v?


I used the 1.281 bios for over a month without any issues, but was able to achieve the same clock speed with lower VRM temps (under water) using the maxair 1.25 bios. I had the same experience with a TX. Using the 1.23v bios however, I did begin to lose stability and had to lower clocks. Under water, I'm finding 1.25v the sweet spot for temps and stability. You lose around 5-6c off the VRM temps going down from 1.281v and at worst maybe lose 5-10mhz. In my case I believe I've simply hit my chips ceiling and the added voltage only adds heat beyond 1510, so mileage may vary.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Got 2 Evga ACX 2 BP cards coming and a 2nd EK block sitting on the table. What bios works best under water? The sheyster bios with 1.28v?


That'd be your best bet.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> I used the 1.281 bios for over a month without any issues, but was able to achieve the same clock speed with lower VRM temps (under water) using the maxair 1.25 bios. I had the same experience with a TX. Using the 1.23v bios however, I did begin to lose stability and had to lower clocks. Under water, I'm finding 1.25v the sweet spot for temps and stability. You lose around 5-6c off the VRM temps going down from 1.281v and at worst maybe lose 5-10mhz. In my case I believe I've simply hit my chips ceiling and the added voltage only adds heat beyond 1510, so mileage may vary.


How do you know your VRM temps? Do you have an IR camera?


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pathway*
> 
> I thought i might join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5476579
> 
> I guess this result are ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC 68.1% btw


id say thats good. you beat my card at stock. is yours overclocked?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> How do you know your VRM temps? Do you have an IR camera?


I use this http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B009RUPQGW?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00

I have measured the vrm's bare, but now have a backplate installed.


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> Received my Classified and had a chance to tweak it. ASIC is 72.6%.
> 
> 1500/7800 with +25mV. It's stable a bit higher, but I'd rather do these clocks 24/7. No throttling.


Did you happen to find your stable core oc with stock voltage?


----------



## Haelous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Did you happen to find your stable core oc with stock voltage?


I did not. My original goal was 1500. When I set it to +100/+400 right off the bat with no voltage it wasn't stable. From there I tried +95/+400/+25mV and it was stable. I was able to add more core with the +25mV but decided to stay at 1500. I would wager my max with stock voltage would be ~1475.


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haelous*
> 
> I did not. My original goal was 1500. When I set it to +100/+400 right off the bat with no voltage it wasn't stable. From there I tried +95/+400/+25mV and it was stable. I was able to add more core with the +25mV but decided to stay at 1500. I would wager my max with stock voltage would be ~1475.


Thank you


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> Does anyone get random black screens with 980 Ti or even in SLI? The screen just goes black, it's not hung or crashed. If you alt-tab or something then the graphics comes back up. I have this problem recently when playing Witcher 3. Never had this issue earlier and didn't change any hardware or even drivers.


Hey man i have the same issue.

Guys i am running two 980 ti cards in SLI and i randomly get a black screens and then after like 3 seconds it turns back to normal but it happens very often and randomly. It happens while on a desktop and while gaming or benchmarking.

Is anyone experiencing the same issue?

Just as a reference i am running the Acer B326HK 4k monitor with a DP cable @ 60Hz and i am running the latest drivers.

I used to have a 295x2 and it worked flawlessly


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Hey man i have the same issue.
> 
> Guys i am running two 980 ti cards in SLI and i randomly get a black screens and then after like 3 seconds it turns back to normal but it happens very often and randomly. It happens while on a desktop and while gaming or benchmarking.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing the same issue?
> 
> Just as a reference i am running the Acer B326HK 4k monitor with a DP cable @ 60Hz and i am running the latest drivers.
> 
> I used to have a 295x2 and it worked flawlessly


Which OS? And so you use Chrome? Of so, try going into your browser settings and disabling hardware acceleration.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Which OS? And so you use Chrome? Of so, try going into your browser settings and disabling hardware acceleration.


Windows 8.1 ill try doing that in chrome but it happens even without chrome open


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pathway*
> 
> I thought i might join this club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5476579
> 
> I guess this result are ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC 68.1% btw


Wow that is super high score if your core clock only 1244. How much your boosting to? Asic is damn low for 21k graphics score


----------



## wsarahan

Hi guys how are you?

My 2 980TI HOF LN2 Edition will arrive in something about 3 weeks for me

I have a question, how much this one like this can make on air with a good temp? To have a 24/7 usage?

I saw that the bost is something about 1300~ so how much i can be almost sure that this boards can make?

thanks


----------



## Lord of meat

Does anyone know the reason for blue artifacts? its like little blue squares had it also red once. usually happens when the memory oc is too high. is its because its overheating?
thanks in advance.


----------



## tonyvarin

So just got mine today. Just a single GTX 980 Ti SC+. Coming from SLI GTX 780 6GB FTWs so not sure how much of an improvement I'll see, but I wanted to move back to single card for power consumption, ease of use/compatibility, and I'm not too worried about losing the memory stacking that may or may not come within the next year or two.

Anyways, wanted to know how to find the most useful information in this thread. No offense to anyone, but how do we navigate a 500 page thread?? I'm not use to these club pages.

I am hoping to know as much about people's adventures into safe overclocking. I'll do my best to peruse this forum, but boy oh boy do I feel overwhelmed.

If I get my answers before a response, I'll update.

I'm debating on using Afterburner vs PrecisionX.
Where do I start with overclocking? Set a temp or power percent? I've been reading start with 100mhz over, then increment by 10 testing each time.
I haven't seen much about memory overclock. Is it necessary to maintain high GPU overlock?
Does anyone wish to venture to guess how much improvement this single card is over the previous setup I had? Just want to hear opinions. Sold the other 2 for $250 each.


----------



## haneybd87

So I have clocks that are stable in Heaven and Fire Strike for an hour each, but when I play witcher 3 after about 20 minutes the game closes. No errors, no hanging, nothing, just closes to desktop and there's nothing in the event viewer to suggest an error. Is this due to overclock or something up with witcher 3?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> So I have clocks that are stable in Heaven and Fire Strike for an hour each, but when I play witcher 3 after about 20 minutes the game closes. No errors, no hanging, nothing, just closes to desktop and there's nothing in the event viewer to suggest an error. Is this due to overclock or something up with witcher 3?


My guess is the overclock but the easiest way to tell is clock it down a bit or even revert to stock and see if the problem goes away. If it does it's definitely your overclock. Then you can continue adjusting and testing until stable.


----------



## Schwarz

980Ti drivers are absolutely terrible at the moment.


----------



## haneybd87

Why don't any of these BIOS allow 0% fan speed? This one is based on the EVGA SC BIOS too. What gives?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Does anyone know the reason for blue artifacts? its like little blue squares had it also red once. usually happens when the memory oc is too high. is its because its overheating?
> thanks in advance.


Unstable core clock. Same as the red. I get these in gta when the core is too high. Unless you mean very very small squares like a check board then I'd assume mem.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> So I have clocks that are stable in Heaven and Fire Strike for an hour each, but when I play witcher 3 after about 20 minutes the game closes. No errors, no hanging, nothing, just closes to desktop and there's nothing in the event viewer to suggest an error. Is this due to overclock or something up with witcher 3?
> 
> 
> 
> My guess is the overclock but the easiest way to tell is clock it down a bit or even revert to stock and see if the problem goes away. If it does it's definitely your overclock. Then you can continue adjusting and testing until stable.
Click to expand...

Witcher 3 specific issue, Set the physx to CPU only (no fps drop) and that will go away


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Witcher 3 specific issue, Set the physx to CPU only (no fps drop) and that will go away


Huh with some searching I found out the PhysX in the game is CPU only. So if I turn PhysX to auto will that be fine? I'd still like to use GPU PhysX for other games.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> here is an unlocked bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified (LN2 Bios), that WerePug (thank you!!) made. You have now the slider in the bios editor for the voltage (http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing).
> 
> Can someone do a mod bios with voltage etc.? I tried with 1281mv but it boosts automatic to 1580Mhz. So I don't have idea how the mod works.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> GM200LN2B-Slider.zip 152k .zip file


No one?


----------



## Krautmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwarz*
> 
> 980Ti drivers are absolutely terrible at the moment.


in what way.

I just got an auto update in Windows 10, 353.54 now.

Seems to be slightly faster see here:

before
http://abload.de/image.php?img=2i4jxj.png

after
http://abload.de/image.php?img=extremeh9kre.png

& Ultra + competition
http://abload.de/image.php?img=15078tkso.png

+ imnot having a single issue in game or OS due to the Nvidia driver.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Unstable core clock. Same as the red. I get these in gta when the core is too high. Unless you mean very very small squares like a check board then I'd assume mem.


I only get them when i try to clock the memory high, will adding voltage help stabilize? im getting a water block soon so i will be able to cool it down


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> overclocked? If so there you go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Yep, this typically means you're running a clock speed that your GPU can't handle. Win 8 has gotten a lot better about recovering from graphics hangs, in my experience. Most of the time it can be recovered, especially if it's not much beyond the capability of your GPU. Try turning down your clock.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> It's either not stable, OR your using Steam's built in FPS counter. That causes black screens in Witcher 3 for me randomly.


I am using motivman BIOS and the voltage max at 1.23V. My overclock is 1480 Core/8000 Memory and it was working perfectly fine earlier, no issues at all. I can game Witcher 3 for hours and no issues. The problem only happened recently so could it be something else?

It doesn't hang or crash, just a alt-tab or ctrl-alt-del to bring up the task manager, etc, press ESC and then everything is back to normal. Weird?


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dennybrig*
> 
> Hey man i have the same issue.
> 
> Guys i am running two 980 ti cards in SLI and i randomly get a black screens and then after like 3 seconds it turns back to normal but it happens very often and randomly. It happens while on a desktop and while gaming or benchmarking.
> 
> Is anyone experiencing the same issue?
> 
> Just as a reference i am running the Acer B326HK 4k monitor with a DP cable @ 60Hz and i am running the latest drivers.
> 
> I used to have a 295x2 and it worked flawlessly


I'm running on an Acer XB280HK and it's a 4K GSYNC @ 60Hz







Looks like some 4K related problem?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Ugh, I passed on 2 980 Ti Kingpin's when I had 2 in my cart when they went on sale. Hate having no GPU's. Haven't gamed in 2 weeks since I got rid of my TX's. Sadly, I must announce that I'm passing on the 980 TI Kingpin in favor of 2 brand new EVGA 980 Ti SC's with backplates for $612 each. Free copies of MGS V included. Might purchase a 980 Ti Kingpin at a later date just for fun.


----------



## Pathway

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Wow that is super high score if your core clock only 1244. How much your boosting to? Asic is damn low for 21k graphics score


During the test my osd said 1522mhz


----------



## Rebz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I often see a perfcap reason of SLI in GPU-z and assume this is the 'better' card reducing clocks to match the 'lower quality' card. I have one ASIC in the high 50's and the other in the high 60's so would expect a slight difference in boost speeds on stock BIOS. Another reason could be the higher temperature on the top card causing it to downclock and then the bottom card downclocking to match. I expect you'd see the same perfcap reason in GPU-z also.
> 
> Cheers.


The clocks are indeed being matched due to perfcap. I checked afterburner logs and the top card is triggering perfcap while the bottom card is not. So perfcap is most likely matching the clock. Thanks a lot for pointing this out Somasonic.

I did not notice this behavior before when i used SLI GTX 770's. They ran independant clocks out of the box. Maybe they did not have or use the perfcap function but i did not check at the time. I flashed my 780 Ti's with one of the Skynet biosses the instant i got them so never noticed it with them either.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Not a problem. Were they using the same stock volts too? Pretty lucky indeed! My two most used cards are 66.9 and 66.7 (had the asic wrong in a post yesterday) but they had slightly different stock volts before flashing them. I imagine they would have had some what of an issue as well.


Stock volts are not the same but the difference is very small. If i recall correctly they differ like 0.001 volt.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Just got mine, ive done +100/+100 on core and memory without touching voltage. I need to remember to fill out the form when I get home from work.

Shame ARK performance isn't great, but that game probably needs optimization.

EDIT: Filled out the form, added my link.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> I only get them when i try to clock the memory high, will adding voltage help stabilize? im getting a water block soon so i will be able to cool it down


adding voltage only adds to the gpu; it won't affect vram. seems you've pushed that to the limit.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Hi guys how are you?
> 
> My 2 980TI HOF LN2 Edition will arrive in something about 3 weeks for me
> 
> I have a question, how much this one like this can make on air with a good temp? To have a 24/7 usage?
> 
> I saw that the bost is something about 1300~ so how much i can be almost sure that this boards can make?
> 
> thanks


Anyone?

Tks


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Witcher 3 specific issue, Set the physx to CPU only (no fps drop) and that will go away
> 
> 
> 
> Huh with some searching I found out the PhysX in the game is CPU only. So if I turn PhysX to auto will that be fine? I'd still like to use GPU PhysX for other games.
Click to expand...

No, Auto or GPU will make it crash. It has to be set to CPU only on the nvidia CP.


----------



## Conspiracy

so i started using precisionX overlay in-game to see what my card was running at.

been playing FC4 and the card kills it on ultra everything but runs kinda hot so i set the fan curve to the aggressive preset. never goes much lower than maybe 55fps, fans run at like 70-80% and i sit around 69*C at straight out of the box 1404Mhz

the thing that is weird is i havent overclocked yet because its already running hot (default fan curve had me in the mid to high 70*C before i cranked it up). i thought the classy card was like 1200ish OC out of the box but GPUz and precisionX are telling me im running at 1404Mhz, is it boosting to 1404 and the stock OC is 1200? i havent touched anything other than the fan curve. i think i need to start looking at those AIO coolers because im already in the high 60's with fans blowing hard at 1404Mhz. should i even OC more or just call it a day and keep on gaming?

im at work but i can post screen shots. i havent touched anything in precisionX. its set to priority 100% power by default and i havent touched the voltage thing on the right side of the program


----------



## Rebz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> so i started using precisionX overlay in-game to see what my card was running at.
> 
> been playing FC4 and the card kills it on ultra everything but runs kinda hot so i set the fan curve to the aggressive preset. never goes much lower than maybe 55fps, fans run at like 70-80% and i sit around 69*C at straight out of the box 1404Mhz
> 
> the thing that is weird is i havent overclocked yet because its already running hot (default fan curve had me in the mid to high 70*C before i cranked it up). i thought the classy card was like 1200ish OC out of the box but GPUz and precisionX are telling me im running at 1404Mhz, is it boosting to 1404 and the stock OC is 1200? i havent touched anything other than the fan curve. i think i need to start looking at those AIO coolers because im already in the high 60's with fans blowing hard at 1404Mhz. should i even OC more or just call it a day and keep on gaming?
> 
> im at work but i can post screen shots. i havent touched anything in precisionX. its set to priority 100% power by default and i havent touched the voltage thing on the right side of the program


That's a nice out of the box boost. What is the ASIC quality of the card?
Most cards boost higher than stock clocks out of the box. How high they boost depends on the quality of the chip and if the card is hitting any voltage/power/temp limits.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> so i started using precisionX overlay in-game to see what my card was running at.
> 
> been playing FC4 and the card kills it on ultra everything but runs kinda hot so i set the fan curve to the aggressive preset. never goes much lower than maybe 55fps, fans run at like 70-80% and i sit around 69*C at straight out of the box 1404Mhz
> 
> the thing that is weird is i havent overclocked yet because its already running hot (default fan curve had me in the mid to high 70*C before i cranked it up). i thought the classy card was like 1200ish OC out of the box but GPUz and precisionX are telling me im running at 1404Mhz, is it boosting to 1404 and the stock OC is 1200? i havent touched anything other than the fan curve. i think i need to start looking at those AIO coolers because im already in the high 60's with fans blowing hard at 1404Mhz. should i even OC more or just call it a day and keep on gaming?
> 
> im at work but i can post screen shots. i havent touched anything in precisionX. its set to priority 100% power by default and i havent touched the voltage thing on the right side of the program
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice out of the box boost. What is the ASIC quality of the card?
> Most cards boost higher than stock clocks out of the box. How high they boost depends on the quality of the chip and if the card is hitting any voltage/power/temp limits.
Click to expand...

ah ok that makes more sense. my card is 71.2% if i recall. once i get some better cooling figured out ill try to push it a little further and see what happens. thats assuming i see much more increase in performance in-game. i bought this card reading that classy's are solid cards and good to OC so i can get as much out of it without burning it out at the same time because i want to be able to play everything on Ultra thats coming out soon like rainbow6, fallout, doom, battlefront, all those cool games we saw at E3









that and the possibility of a better screen in a maybe future because my ultrasharp is a 60Hz monitor


----------



## Rebz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> ah ok that makes more sense. my card is 71.2% if i recall. once i get some better cooling figured out ill try to push it a little further and see what happens. thats assuming i see much more increase in performance in-game. i bought this card reading that classy's are solid cards and good to OC so i can get as much out of it without burning it out at the same time because i want to be able to play everything on Ultra thats coming out soon like rainbow6, fallout, doom, battlefront, all those cool games we saw at E3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that and the possibility of a better screen in a maybe future because my ultrasharp is a 60Hz monitor


Your temps are already low compared to my cards but that is due to running two of them in SLI with only a single slot of space left. Top is getting max around 80-82℃. That is with 28℃ ambient though.
You will see some decent gains for sure if you can get it to run 1500+

Should really put some AIO's on the cards too and also upgrade my monitor. Still using a 23 inch 1080p 60 hrz monitor. SLI 980 Ti's is a bit overkill for that....


----------



## go4life

Hey guys, so I got two MSI Gaming's and running them at 1468mhz on the stock bios. I need to use a agressive fan profile with up to 100% though, luckily the fans are fairly silent.

Would you recommend to flash to another bios? I did it with my 780's, just not sure if it's needed or worth it on the 980 TI's. Thanks


----------



## mironccr345

Oh yeah! My 980Ti arrived yesterday.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Anyone?
> 
> Tks


Pretty much all cards seems to be able to hit 1400 no problem. Around or above 1500 is the goal for most, but you'll more than likely need a bit of extra voltage to get there. The temps will depend on your ambient really.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> I only get them when i try to clock the memory high, will adding voltage help stabilize? im getting a water block soon so i will be able to cool it down


Adding more voltage to the core won't help unless your core happened to be unstable and was holding the memory back. That's possible, and it's possible a high memory overclock is exposing an unstable core. I'd experiment a little with that. You won't be able to add more voltage to your memory though unless you have something like a classified or better yet a kingpin with samsung memory.


----------



## Caos

which is the maximum you can put the memos?
500+ is not dangerous? 2000MHz are a G1. Thank you.


----------



## kanabeach44

Hello !

I bought my 980 ti classi and wanted to know if someone can make me a bios like "980Ti-SC-MaxAir" but with

1305 base clock
1900 - 2000 Mhz Memory
1490-1550 boost clock

Wanted to get the max of my card but on air
THANKS


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Ugh, I passed on 2 980 Ti Kingpin's when I had 2 in my cart when they went on sale. Hate having no GPU's. Haven't gamed in 2 weeks since I got rid of my TX's. Sadly, I must announce that I'm passing on the 980 TI Kingpin in favor of 2 brand new EVGA 980 Ti SC's with backplates for $612 each. Free copies of MGS V included. Might purchase a 980 Ti Kingpin at a later date just for fun.


Where did you mange 612 each? I ordered 2 of the SC BP cards and paid 669 each







But luckily Discover is doing 5% on amazon purchases this month so that's a quick 75$ cashback


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Where did you mange 612 each? I ordered 2 of the SC BP cards and paid 669 each
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But luckily Discover is doing 5% on amazon purchases this month so that's a quick 75$ cashback


It's $639 plus some discounts. Check out the link below for details.

http://slickdeals.net/f/7999019-evga-gtx-980-ti-with-backplate-639-19-625-13-if-you-wave-return-jet-com-fs


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *go4life*
> 
> Hey guys, so I got two MSI Gaming's and running them at 1468mhz on the stock bios. I need to use a agressive fan profile with up to 100% though, luckily the fans are fairly silent.
> 
> Would you recommend to flash to another bios? I did it with my 780's, just not sure if it's needed or worth it on the 980 TI's. Thanks


I think motivmanbenchingfinal1281 bios is better.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> I bought my 980 ti classi and wanted to know if someone can make me a bios like "980Ti-SC-MaxAir" but with
> 
> 1305 base clock
> 1900 - 2000 Mhz Memory
> 1490-1550 boost clock
> 
> Wanted to get the max of my card but on air
> THANKS


Here is the stock bios with unlocked voltage. Someone should do the mod.

Cheers.

Or could I just copy the entry from the max air bios?

GM200LN2B-Slider.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## snow cakes

Question guys, in September I plan on going Nvidia for the first time ever, also upgrading to a 4K monitor.. hence, I was wondering if 2 of these cards in SLI will be sufficient enough to max out battlefield 4 on a 4k display?

-Thanks


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Question guys, in September I plan on going Nvidia for the first time ever, also upgrading to a 4K monitor.. hence, I was wondering if 2 of these cards in SLI will be sufficient enough to max out battlefield 4 on a 4k display?
> 
> -Thanks


Assuming you aren't CPU-limited, it shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## D13mass

Sorry, but who can help me edit my bios, on my previous GTX 970 MSI I could overclock my card to 1519/8004 for 24/7 days, but with 980TI I can`t.








On the stock bios I have only 1450/7800 and working unstable, maybe because my ASIC 66.2%

This my stock bios from MSI 980 TI.

GTX_MSI_980TI.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Here is the stock bios with unlocked voltage. Someone should do the mod.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Or could I just copy the entry from the max air bios?
> 
> GM200LN2B-Slider.zip 152k .zip file


That would be great !!!
If someone could be it please, it is a little bit difficult for me.

Hemon, Is your Bios is the stock for 980 ti classified ? Unlocked voltage means it is over than 1,25 v ?


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Assuming you aren't CPU-limited, it shouldn't be a problem.


Okay, I have a i7 5820k 6-core at 4.0ghz, is that sufficient enough?


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Hi guys how are you?
> 
> My 2 980TI HOF LN2 Edition will arrive in something about 3 weeks for me
> 
> I have a question, how much this one like this can make on air with a good temp? To have a 24/7 usage?
> 
> I saw that the bost is something about 1300~ so how much i can be almost sure that this boards can make?
> 
> thanks


It will depend on your luck with the silicon lottery.

On air and water, it probably will not OC and better than the non-LN2 HOF, unless of course Galax has binned these for LN2, which they might have (send them an email and ask them about it).

As far as how far you can go, 1450-1550 MHz is probable. Anything past 1550 would need lots of volts, or unless you're really lucky with the silicon lottery.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Question guys, in September I plan on going Nvidia for the first time ever, also upgrading to a 4K monitor.. hence, I was wondering if 2 of these cards in SLI will be sufficient enough to max out battlefield 4 on a 4k display?
> 
> -Thanks


It should be able to.





Actually, it might be good enough even on 8k:




Keep in mind BF4 is one of the few games that actually takes advantage of HEDT with more cores, so that will also help. You'll still be fine though with a 4 core CPU.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simkin*
> 
> Is 1300/1878 ok for 24/7 on stock cooler? (1300 on boost)


You'll be fine.

Basically the cards don't have much room for voltage increases. Just check that you are stable and that's it.

The only real drawback I suppose of clocking higher is the noise (the stock cooler sounds like a vacuum cleaner at load) and perhaps heat in the summer, although that isn't an issue in the winter.


----------



## snow cakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> It will depend on your luck with the silicon lottery.
> 
> On air and water, it probably will not OC and better than the non-LN2 HOF, unless of course Galax has binned these for LN2, which they might have (send them an email and ask them about it).
> 
> As far as how far you can go, 1450-1550 MHz is probable. Anything past 1550 would need lots of volts, or unless you're really lucky with the silicon lottery.
> It should be able to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it might be good enough even on 8k:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind BF4 is one of the few games that actually takes advantage of HEDT with more cores, so that will also help. You'll still be fine though with a 4 core CPU.
> You'll be fine.
> 
> Basically the cards don't have much room for voltage increases. Just check that you are stable and that's it.
> 
> The only real drawback I suppose of clocking higher is the noise (the stock cooler sounds like a vacuum cleaner at load) and perhaps heat in the summer, although that isn't an issue in the winter.


great perfect, thanks for the info (i have a 6 core at the moment)


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Question guys, in September I plan on going Nvidia for the first time ever, also upgrading to a 4K monitor.. hence, I was wondering if 2 of these cards in SLI will be sufficient enough to max out battlefield 4 on a 4k display?
> 
> -Thanks




source Too bad couldn't find any details on the settings.


----------



## snow cakes

thanks guys, very helpful


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snow cakes*
> 
> Okay, I have a i7 5820k 6-core at 4.0ghz, is that sufficient enough?


Is this a serious question? Of course that's enough, it's like the 4th best CPU on the market right now.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> Is this a serious question? Of course that's enough, it's like the 4th best CPU on the market right now.


4.0GHz might be cutting close for BF4, if you want to avoid 99% of cpu-induced stutter. Supposedly, BF4 is well threaded, so the additional 2 cores (4 threads) might smooth out those stutter for you. The room that joins the alleyway to point B causes major spikes for me when running at stock turbo of 3.9Ghz. When oc'ed to 4.3GHz, these spikes were entirely eliminated.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> That would be great !!!
> If someone could be it please, it is a little bit difficult for me.
> 
> Hemon, Is your Bios is the stock for 980 ti classified ? Unlocked voltage means it is over than 1,25 v ?


It's the LN2 bios (second bios) of this classy. Unlocked means that you can modify every single voltage slide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> It's the LN2 bios (second bios) of this classy. Unlocked means that you can modify every single voltage slide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1560073/mbt-1-36-and-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing


Ok thanks but i think i should not use this bios for use in AIR, isn't it ?
Someone could make me my bios with this one, i hope !!!


----------



## Sorphius

Can somebody share with me the stock bios for the EVGA 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ (06G-P4-4995-KR)? I had a derp moment and forgot to back mine up before I started screwing around with things and would like to be able to revert to stock if I ever need to RMA or sell the card.

FWIW, I checked the TechPowerUp database and while they have two SC+ bios, both are for SKU 06G-P4-4993-KR.


----------



## rushadow

Guys which bios I can use on palit super jet stream?


----------



## veedubfreak

http://imgur.com/iVonsS3



Doop doop doop. Tonight is going to be a busy evening.


----------



## hemon

Here: Mod bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified.

The bios is just a first *beta* version.

- 1.281mV
- 1481mhz
- better fan profile

No voltage throttle. With my card it is for now rock stable.

Max OC maybe 1490. With 1500 I have no artifacts but it crashes. I also tried with 1.300mV with the same result. Should I try with more voltage? What´s the max voltage for the classy?

Next days I will have more time for others modifications like memory clock, power and better fan profile.

(based on the LN2 of the classy, zosons mod bios and thanks to WerePug for the voltage sliders unlock)

980TIECB1.zip 152k .zip file


**FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK***


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Here: Mod bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified.
> 
> The bios is just a first *beta* version.
> 
> - 1.281mV
> - 1481mhz
> - better fan profile
> 
> No voltage throttle. With my card it is for now rock stable.
> 
> Max OC maybe 1490. With 1500 I have no artifacts but it crashes. I also tried with 1.300mV with the same result. Should I try with more voltage? What´s the max voltage for the classy?
> 
> Next days I will have more time for others modifications like memory clock, power and better fan profile.
> 
> (based on the LN2 of the classy, zosons mod bios and thanks to WerePug for the voltage sliders unlock)
> 
> 980TIECB1.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> **FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK***


OK Thanks !
But 1481 Mhz it is your base clock or boost ?
Probably decrease the voltage ?


----------



## veedubfreak

Popped both cards in on air just to make sure they aren't doa. Card 1 is 78.8% asic and card 2 is 82.2%. Man evga totally missed out on using this for a 1049 dollar Kingpin


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Popped both cards in on air just to make sure they aren't doa. Card 1 is 78.8% asic and card 2 is 82.2%. Man evga totally missed out on using this for a 1049 dollar Kingpin


Sexy. You sell those G1s on [H] yet?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Hey guys, is my 980 Ti artifact-ing? Last night when I opened Firefox I had a bunch of weird squares all over my screen, I wasn't able to get a picture. I reset the computer and it seemed to go away. BUT just now I tried to load up The Witcher 3 and I get this weird bar on the left of my screen. What do I do? I'm downloading EVGA OC scanner now to test it out. Although, I have no idea what I'm doing.


----------



## skkane

lol

I actually found my desktop full of those lines and squares artifacts (i always leave it on) and though one of my cards was fried. It went away with a reboot and nothing showed up untill now but damn, you got me thinking with that bar









Hopefully they will enjoy a long life.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Popped both cards in on air just to make sure they aren't doa. Card 1 is 78.8% asic and card 2 is 82.2%. Man evga totally missed out on using this for a 1049 dollar Kingpin


I have the same card with a 78.2% ASIC. OC's to 1520/4000 with the stock volts and 1560/4200 at 1.25v. I just left the voltage stock since there is almost no difference in gaming. 1.25v is just for benching. Going under water didn't help much, but definitely helped keep the card a lot cooler. Doesn't go above 41C and that is what I like about water! Using the EK-FC block.

Just beware, I've heard that some people are receiving multiple size thermal pads with the EK block. The ONLY size thermal pad that goes on the card is 0.5mm.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/iVonsS3
> 
> 
> 
> Doop doop doop. Tonight is going to be a busy evening.


Nice... do you have the monitor to match that horsepower?
I mean 144Hz 1440p would sound nice


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> Doop doop doop. Tonight is going to be a busy evening.


You found those cheaper then reference coolled models or why'd you go with them? Should be sweet and silent with those ek's on. Unlike my vacuum cleaner







)


----------



## Medous

Can someone post the referral Pny bios please? Its very important. Thanks.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the Bear*
> 
> Pretty much all cards seems to be able to hit 1400 no problem. Around or above 1500 is the goal for most, but you'll more than likely need a bit of extra voltage to get there. The temps will depend on your ambient really.
> Adding more voltage to the core won't help unless your core happened to be unstable and was holding the memory back. That's possible, and it's possible a high memory overclock is exposing an unstable core. I'd experiment a little with that. You won't be able to add more voltage to your memory though unless you have something like a classified or better yet a kingpin with samsung memory.


1400 with the boost or 1400 + boost?

Thanks again


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Sexy. You sell those G1s on [H] yet?


Finally, only got 750 after shipping and paypal fees.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Nice... do you have the monitor to match that horsepower?
> I mean 144Hz 1440p would sound nice


Running triple 1440, also I make bad decisions with money and enjoy playing with new stuff








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> You found those cheaper then reference coolled models or why'd you go with them? Should be sweet and silent with those ek's on. Unlike my vacuum cleaner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Reference cards were 650, I had 2 on order but they must have been backordered. I went to check on them, saw these for only 20 bucks more and the backplate covers that cost. Also they were actually in stock and able to ship same day









Also, I got a 20 dollar gift card from Amazon today because the cards dropped 10 bucks each. And still got the MGS key.


----------



## skkane

You will enjoy them. Hope you'll get high clocks outta them.

You'll have much easier time reselling them when the time comes, just slap that ACX back on .


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> 1400 with the boost or 1400 + boost?
> 
> Thanks again


1400 with the boost.









But you'll probably get more than that!


----------



## blado

I installed an ACX 2.0 cooler on my 980 ti and now I'm getting a very slight humming noise. The strangest thing is that at some fan speeds it isn't noticeable, while at others it can be more obvious. For example, at 22% fan speed I can hear it, whereas at 25% it goes away. It almost sounds like vibrating metal. I don't remember hearing this sound when I was using the reference cooler.

On the bright side I've managed to overclock this card to 1450-1470 core clock with way less throttling than I had with the reference cooler. Haven't even touched the voltage yet. Don't think I was as lucky with the memory clocks, though. I was getting artifacts at 7800Mhz, so I've had to dial it back to 7500.


----------



## veedubfreak

unfortunately the backplates won't work with the ek block. The screws for the backplate to acx cooler are much smaller and the screws with the proper thread for the waterblock are too short or too large of a head to fit in the backplate. Depending on how you look at the problem.


----------



## Svntn

Hi, I just guy my EVGA 980 Ti Classified today with 76+ ASIC Score according to GPU-Z. I noticed that when i was benchmarking it, the core clock was around 1400+ mhz (64 max temp) with no tweakings made except for the fan curve. Im new to this GPU Overclocking and i dont how this boost clocks actually work because according to the specification of the card, base clock should be 1190 and boost clock 1291 which is 100+ less than what im getting. Is this actually a good or bad thing?


----------



## veedubfreak

Boost clock will basically keep going until 1 of 2 things happens.
1 - it runs out of voltage
2- it gets too hot

1 is controlled by the actual board
2 is controlled by your cooling method.

Short answer, anything past 1500 really doesn't matter


----------



## dVeLoPe

where the ejkghaejghaek is my dfamn lightning at!!


----------



## lester123

Anyone encounter mini freeze in gta v with vsync off? I monitor my gpu usage in msiafterburner, it seems to drop from 99% to like ~20% causing my fps to drop . The cpu usage is no where near 99% , around 70% . Using [email protected] tho. Temperature on the card is fine ~70c. Driver 353.30.


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZerrethDotCom*
> 
> I've sold my R9 290 for the same card and ordered on June 24th. I'm still waiting too till the 22nd July.
> So I'm guessing you ordered in Germany ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily a friend has an extra GTX 590 lying around I can use in the meantime.


Turns out Hardwareversand are going into insolvency. I hope you didn't order from them too. I'm about to cancel my order.


----------



## General Disarray

My MSI Gaming card just arrived: Validation

ASIC quality is 76.2%, I'm pretty happy. I'll start OCing tomorrow!


----------



## wsarahan

Guys what means a debug bios



I have a 980 here HOF that is an engineer sample borrowed from a friend from galaxy till my 980`s TI don`t get to my hands, it is bossting to 1468 by default, so strange...

Is this a non public card maybe?

Thanks


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys what means debug a debug bios
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 980 here HOF that is an engineer sample borrowed from a friend from galaxy till my 980`s don`t get to my hands, it is bossting to 1468 by default, so strange...
> 
> Is this a non public card maybe?
> 
> Thanks


You should upload the BIOS and let us try it out.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> OK Thanks !
> But 1481 Mhz it is your base clock or boost ?
> Probably decrease the voltage ?


1481 is boost.

I thought 1.281mV would be great because others bios have this voltage. Later I will try to decrease the voltage to find the max stability without throttling.

Also with 1.300mV I won no other OC than at 1.200mV.


----------



## lolhaxz

Long time lurker, first time poster.

Reference design Gigabyte 980Ti (GV-N98TD5-6GD-B) - 8pin + 6pin, ASIC quality 69.6%.

Right out of the box with no extra voltage (default max boost voltage is 1.99v) on the stock cooler - 1520mhz (~ +310) stable with Heaven, Firestrike Ultra loop and Witcher 3, extra voltage doesn't really seem to do anything beneficial except raise the power consumption (as expected).

Card is now water cooled (EK Titan X block), max temp's are never above 32 degrees C, this didn't really have any impact on it's overclock ability at all.

Default power table (eg. because it's 8pin + 6pin) caused it to constantly throttle back and forth between 1450 and 1520mhz, so have raised the power limit to 325W and fixed at 100% which appears to be sufficient for 1520mhz at even 1.237v (with headroom) which is where it hits VOP (max voltage, see about 85% of power limit) - fixed 100W PEG1 and fixed 200W PEG2, fixed 75W PCIE

From here - in the boost table it hits 1202.5Mhz max, which is index 59 and indicates the perfcap reason as vRel (voltage reliability) - increasing the voltage with Afterburner increases the index by +1 at +20mv and +2 at +40mv. (1215.5Mhz and 1228.0Mhz respectively)... with default voltage, I have never under any circumstances seen it raise above index 59, and never above 60 with +20mv, never above 61 with +40mv.

I've been experimenting furiously trying to get the card to boost past those indexes, but nothing I change will have any impact on the maximum boost index it uses, in the voltage table I have adjusted all index's past 59 to be the same as 59, yet it has no effect, I've set the boost limit upto 1500mhz, no effect... the only thing that has a impact is sliding the boost table slider, whatever value is represented in index 59 is the max boost target that is reached.. because it's a reference card indexes 06-34 also scale, I'd rather those stay at the stock low perf clocks like the non-reference card's do - I assume I'll have to hex edit the bios to achieve this.

Ideally I would like the card to boost all the way to 74th index so I have finer grain control of the voltage over a greater number of steps, I assume at the moment, I could just slide the max table value until index 59 is ~1500mhz.

It almost appear's to me that the voltage control sliders in the Voltage table, don't actually work - I'm using Maxwell II BIOS tweaker v1.36.

WITHOUT disabling boost and increasing the minimum P state voltages - is there any way to achieve what I'm trying to achieve?


----------



## haneybd87

So I kept having Witcher 3 close on me with no crashes so I uninstalled 353.30 and installed 353.12 again. At these same clocks of 1435 and 7650 I no longer have the game close on me and I get a constant 99% GPU usage but now instead of a steady 60fps I get drops to 48. So I don't know *** to do anymore.


----------



## jim2point0

Witcher 3. 3440x1440. Latest drivers.

Borderless Window = 67 FPS

Fullscreen = 85 FPS

What the shizzballs is going on here.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Well, im on my 4th farking 980Ti and although the ASIC isn't great at 65%, I finally have little coil whine and it works properly outa the box unlike my first MSI, the horrendously loud G1 and the coil whine screaming Classified.

I've been only able to manage a stable 1451 overclock sadly, Witcher 3 starts to go bezerk beyond that even though Heaven and valley Benchmarks run just fine into the 1470 range. Witcher 3 does run a lot smoother now compared to my overclocked STRIX 980 on my new 1440p monitor. 353.38 drivers work best for me, no crashes on Witcher 3


----------



## KickAssCop

I got my 3rd card an EVGA 980 ti sc+ with the acx cooler and given my crappy luck got a 68.7% ASIC card. Hits 1501/7800 stable with motivan bios. Not too happy with it but what can I do. Now going to SLI it with my classified and hope for a 1450/7500 stable clocks for daily use and minimal noise.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Here: Mod bios for the EVGA 980 Ti Classified.
> 
> The bios is just a first *beta* version.
> 
> - 1.281mV
> - 1481mhz
> - better fan profile
> 
> No voltage throttle. With my card it is for now rock stable.
> 
> Max OC maybe 1490. With 1500 I have no artifacts but it crashes. I also tried with 1.300mV with the same result. Should I try with more voltage? What´s the max voltage for the classy?
> 
> Next days I will have more time for others modifications like memory clock, power and better fan profile.
> 
> (based on the LN2 of the classy, zosons mod bios and thanks to WerePug for the voltage sliders unlock)
> 
> 980TIECB1.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> **FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK***


Can you please do one with 1.23 volts and 1291 boost. I want one to be similar to my reference sc+ acx card.


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I got my 3rd card an EVGA 980 ti sc+ with the acx cooler and given my crappy luck got a 68.7% ASIC card. Hits 1501/7800 stable with motivan bios. Not too happy with it but what can I do. Now going to SLI it with my classified and hope for a 1450/7500 stable clocks for daily use and minimal noise.


Not too happy with it? I've had 2 that weren't anywhere near that good.


----------



## KickAssCop

Well I had an MSI which was a POS. Sold it.
Now tried my luck with EVGA and both cards have crappy ASIC.

My Classified does 1524/7500 with 70.3% ASIC. This one does 1510/7800 with 68.7% ASIC.


----------



## MikeGR7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> Turns out Hardwareversand are going into insolvency. I hope you didn't order from them too. I'm about to cancel my order.


My friendly info is stay away from hardwareversand!
I still remember how bad I felt when they refused to take back a 24 days old 970 because of the memory fiasco.
Casekings took back my other 970 which was 2 months old!


----------



## Nalbam

Hello
just bought a 980 ti strix.
looking pretty card








ASIC value is 69% a bit disappointed, to be honest. used to own 3 different 980 ti cards and they all had ASIC above 70%.




but still it's a good card tho. I just ordered another one


----------



## blado

Managed to get a nice score with my reference 980 ti. I wish I could find out what's causing my acx cooler to make that annoying noise, though.


----------



## ladcrooks

i got the - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980Ti G1 Gaming - Quality! The weight alone spells it out









Just waiting for skylake and then i will use it.

Do you think a Seasonic 520w FANLESS '80 Plus Platinum' Modular Power Supply be enough - what are total wattage for one card and devils canyon ?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blado*
> 
> Managed to get a nice score with my reference 980 ti. I wish I could find out what's causing my acx cooler to make that annoying noise, though.


Nice score for a reference!


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Can somebody share with me the stock bios for the EVGA 980ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ (06G-P4-4995-KR)? I had a derp moment and forgot to back mine up before I started screwing around with things and would like to be able to revert to stock if I ever need to RMA or sell the card.
> 
> FWIW, I checked the TechPowerUp database and while they have two SC+ bios, both are for SKU 06G-P4-4993-KR.


Incorrect there is a 4995 if u check back


----------



## HAL900

And all BIOSes fit because it is a referent the sc +


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolhaxz*
> 
> WITHOUT disabling boost and increasing the minimum P state voltages - is there any way to achieve what I'm trying to achieve?


Reduce the min and max voltages of any clocks that are above the voltage you want to that voltage.

To actually be able to access the full clock range I'm not certain whether a higher boost clock has to be defined in the bios or if it can just be offset to using afterburner. For reference, mine has a boost clock and boost limit of 1405 set in the bios, it will then increment through all 74 clocks up to 1405 depending on usage. If you take a look at the uploaded bios settings you could then adjust and apply it to your own









980ti_mod.zip 152k .zip file


You could also use an EVGA bios if you wanted to keep your lower clocks at stock, I noticed that 0-34 are static rather than just 0-5 like on nvidia's for whatever reason.


----------



## blado

After flashing to Sheyster's MAXAIR bios, this is what I managed to get it up to with my reference 980ti

Max boost clock is 1527 and memory clock is at 7800.

I still haven't managed to get a driver crash yet, so there's still a little more room to work with. I think I got pretty lucky with this card, lol.


----------



## lolhaxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcworm*
> 
> Reduce the min and max voltages of any clocks that are above the voltage you want to that voltage.
> 
> To actually be able to access the full clock range I'm not certain whether a higher boost clock has to be defined in the bios or if it can just be offset to using afterburner. For reference, mine has a boost clock and boost limit of 1405 set in the bios, it will then increment through all 74 clocks up to 1405 depending on usage. If you take a look at the uploaded bios settings you could then adjust and apply it to your own
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980ti_mod.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> You could also use an EVGA bios if you wanted to keep your lower clocks at stock, I noticed that 0-34 are static rather than just 0-5 like on nvidia's for whatever reason.


I've hex edited my bios to maintain the <= 34 states.

Are you saying your BIOS boosts to CLK 74 without you forcing anything via Afterburner?

The interesting thing is that my voltages for CLK 59 are 1093.8mV - 1281.3mV and the CLK 60 is 1100.0mV - 1281.3mV, note the max is the same, and the min is under 1.2v, I've tried setting the voltage the same as CLK 59 - yet it still refuses to use it.

The boost limit defines the maximum CLK it will use, if your limit is the same as the CLK it will not exceed it, the "Boost Clock" entry however does not appear to have any real impact on anything, it defines the lowest boost clock from what I've seen via experimentation but has no impact on the maximum.

You having your Boost clock set to 1405Mhz would suggest it doesn't drop below this under less demanding loads? I have mine set to 1202 which is CLK 35, under the least demanding loads it sits at 1202Mhz and under most demanding goes to CLK 59 which I've configured for 1509Mhz which acheives exactly what I want, but over a smaller CLK range.

eg.


----------



## General Disarray

I ended up at this OC:
+87 mV
109% power
+150 MHz Core
+425 MHz Memory

1542 MHz Core
1965 MHz Mem


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General Disarray*
> 
> I ended up at this OC:
> +87 mV
> 109% power
> +150 MHz Core
> +425 MHz Memory
> 
> 1542 MHz Core
> 1965 MHz Mem


MSI... I'm guessing the Twin Frozr V version... nice


----------



## General Disarray

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> MSI... I'm guessing the Twin Frozr V version... nice


Indeed. This thing is great, I can barely hear the fans at 100% with my other fans running. Cool and quiet.


----------



## jim2point0

Can anyone with The Witcher 3 installed check to see if you get different FPS in borderless windowed and fullscreen?

In SLI, I get 85 FPS in fullscreen and about 67 FPS in borderless windowed (3440x1440). This didn't always happen.


----------



## KickAssCop

You have to run full screen for full SLi results.

Here are my results. I am benchmark stable at 1480/7800 on both cards. I managed to de-link them and keep them at that level. My 3dmark results are as follows:

25692 Firestrike
15847 Firestrike Extreme
8633 Firestrike Ultra

I am pretty sure if I run this on Windows 8.1 I will add about 200-300 points to my scores as has been my experience in the past.

I have to modify the fan curve to run this speed. The fans can get terribly noisy but the temperatures remained 75 C top card and 68 C bottom card.

For gaming ofcourse, I did not want to make my computer sound like a tornado so I put default fan curves of both cards and 1450/7700. This nets me much higher temperatures at about 83 C top card and 81 C bottom card. However, the noise is about as much or slightly lower than my 970 SLi with Gigabyte.

I played Witcher 3 for a bit at 4K. Every possible setting turned to maximum settings and it was pegged to 60 fps (without vsync) to a monkey's bottom. I can't ask for more. It was a bit jarring to play at 4K w/ all sorts of AA thrown in. Image was too sharp. However, I loved it. I really wish someone would make a faster refresh monitor at 4K. I will buy it in a heart beat. I can't wait for the 3440*1440 21:9 at 75/100 Hz that I have been hearing.

Overall, I am finally at peace with these cards. I do believe that for such hot running cards, 1450/7700 is a damn good setup with audible yet tolerable noise. Since I wear headphones, I don't hear a damn thing anyways even with volume at 40%.


----------



## Dennybrig

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I'm running on an Acer XB280HK and it's a 4K GSYNC @ 60Hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like some 4K related problem?


It definitelly is...
You know, some insight....

I disabled the Hardware acceleration on chrome as one user pointed out but still happens..

I thinks it has to do with the monitor since when i disconnect it and connect it again the problem disappears but whenever i leave the computer hanging a little time (without doing nothing) the problem happens again...

Do you guys have any clue what could i do to stop doing this? (the screen turning black for like two seconds and then coming back to normal)

Or better yet, do any of you guys by any chance are running the same Acer B326HK monitor with two 980 ti cards? If yes, are you experiencing the same issues?


----------



## konceptz

Hi all,

Read through all the pages and thought I'd sign up and post.

Gigabyte reference 980ti checking in.

Asic 72.1%
Max oc stable: +250/+450
Firestrike 1.1: 17488

Pretty happy with the card pushing my 1440p ultra wide lg. Only problem is the heat in my tiny Manhattan apt lol.

Been looking at the evga hybrid aio for $100 bit I'm worried about the vrms. Anyone have any experience with them?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Read through all the pages and thought I'd sign up and post.
> 
> Gigabyte reference 980ti checking in.
> 
> Asic 72.1%
> Max oc stable: +250/+450
> Firestrike 1.1: 17488
> 
> Pretty happy with the card pushing my 1440p ultra wide lg. Only problem is the heat in my tiny Manhattan apt lol.
> 
> Been looking at the evga hybrid aio for $100 bit I'm worried about the vrms. Anyone have any experience with them?


Welcome aboard!

I don't have any first-hand experience with the Hybrid (good luck finding one in stock!), but I used an NZXT Kraken G10 bracket to mount a Corsair H90 AIO unit to my EVGA ACX+ SC+ and love the results.


----------



## hemon

Modbios for the

EVGA 980 Ti Classified:

- Boost clock 1480mhz
- Base clock 1190
- 1231.3mV *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
- 375W default power target at 100%
- custom fan profile
- very stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)
- no power or voltage throttle

- based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.

Feedbacks are appreciated. If you think it could be better, just ask what I have to change!

Flash at your own risk and have fun thumb.gif

980TIECV1.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> - Boost clock 1480mhz
> - 1231.3mV *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
> - very stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)


how did you test stability? i use 1.231v bios for my MSI 6G ASIC 59.5% and can only do 1404mhz in witcher3. even G1 i had before with ASIC 69.2% wasn't stable in witcher3 above 1444Mhz. please don't tell me you used some very outdated game like titanfall or bf4 to test stability.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Modbios for the
> 
> EVGA 980 Ti Classified:
> 
> - Boost clock 1480mhz
> - Base clock 1190
> - 1231.3mV *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
> - 375W default power target at 100%
> - custom fan profile
> - very stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)
> - no power or voltage throttle
> 
> - based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.
> 
> Feedbacks are appreciated. If you think it could be better, just ask what I have to change!
> 
> Flash at your own risk and have fun thumb.gif
> 
> 980TIECV1.zip 152k .zip file


Could you please do one with boost at 1290. Rest everything can be the same. Thank you.


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolhaxz*
> 
> -


Yeah, the bios boosts to 74 without changing any settings in afterburner.

The reference bios limitation has pretty much stumped me, given that as you said there's seemingly nothing special about clock 60 compared with clock 59. In any case it looks like your solution works well too. I find the card doesn't stay long at clocks between 1000 and 1405 anyway, rather settling at one or the other.


----------



## propeldragon

I have had my strix for awhile now. Nice upgrade from a 690. Was one of the lucky people to buy it on the 8th from newegg (they still havent got stock from my knowledge). Ok here I go. I add +59 to the core which brings me to 1425 in the 70's temp. When I add voltage it does increase my core clock 13mhz more and it can go higher if i do +87mv, turns out to be 1450mhz. i did my testing in witcher 3 but i get red dots in my left top corner if i add any voltage. i can see my voltage go up from 1.167mv (i know it drops from stock voltage because i get in the 70's). 1.187, 1.200, and so on but i can never increase my core clock at all. Is there something i'm doing wrong? My card does have a +100 on the memory out of the box, i dont know if that hurt my oc at all. my power target is at 110% but i dont think i've ever ran over 100% power yet, thing is a beast.


----------



## hout17

Went from GTX 580's in SLI which were great and unfortunately moved on the quadfire 7990's. I've always like AMD/ATI cards but this last experience even with just one 7990 was absolutely terrible. I've come back to the Green side!

Picked up a reference Asus 980 ti and put an EK titan x block on and it's been great. I might wait a while to clock it and enjoy the stock goodness since it runs everything great at 1440p currently.


----------



## theMillen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> And all BIOSes fit because it is a referent the sc +[/quote
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Read through all the pages and thought I'd sign up and post.
> 
> Gigabyte reference 980ti checking in.
> 
> Asic 72.1%
> Max oc stable: +250/+450
> Firestrike 1.1: 17488
> 
> Pretty happy with the card pushing my 1440p ultra wide lg. Only problem is the heat in my tiny Manhattan apt lol.
> 
> Been looking at the evga hybrid aio for $100 bit I'm worried about the vrms. Anyone have any experience with them?
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely LOVE my evga hybrid kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problems keeping the vrms cool, as the stock cooler cools them all the same as with the heatsink that you take off (used the kraken on my 980 with h90) and would take the hybrid any day over the kraken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps
Click to expand...


----------



## stickskillz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5495398

I have an EVGA 980 Ti SC. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487139&cm_re=980_ti_evga-_-14-487-139-_-Product

My best firestrike score 16,790
I get an instant grey screen crash at any higher overclocking on afterburner.

I have very cool temps only hitting 41 max on 3DMARK with a Zalman AIO and a noctua fan on a Kraken G10.

I have an ASIC score of 75.1
How much more can I achieve with bios flash?
What bios do you recommend?


----------



## tinmann

I just ordered the MSI Gamer 6G Thursday it should arrive next week. I plan on purchasing another next week also. I'll update as parts arrive.

The first one arrived today


UPS is getting kind of flaky, like they are getting an attitude about coming out here. Okay yes I've been ordering something just about every week but delivery is what pays their bills. You'd think they'd appreciate the business. I paid a little extra for 3 business day delivery and there was hardly any tracking updates, It didn't show as out for delivery even though I called and was told it was. I think next time I'll pay for next business day delivery just to see how that works out.


----------



## laxu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Can anyone with The Witcher 3 installed check to see if you get different FPS in borderless windowed and fullscreen?
> 
> In SLI, I get 85 FPS in fullscreen and about 67 FPS in borderless windowed (3440x1440). This didn't always happen.


Afaik borderless is broken in SLI in Witcher 3. It seems to drop to using just one card. Just run it in fullscreen.


----------



## King4x4

Seems I will be joining the green team again!

3xStrix preordered from Amazon. Lets hope they ship before pascal launches.


----------



## Irev

My Palit Super JetStream GTX980Ti has now arrived,



I seem to be only getting apporx 1460mhz (according to MSI AB) with +120core clock and +110 power target, and +87mV cant seem to get any faster then this, would this be acceptable ?
Also My ASIC score is only 61%









Also under full load testing (furmark) just for argument sake, I am hitting 1316mhz stock no overclock - I assume that is gpu boost 2.0 doing that? @ between 1.8000 and 1.1990v
Q: are those voltages normal ?? I think I read some people running 1.25 on their cards.

this score seem normal for stock gpu no oc??? - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7897486?

I'm about to go rolling through this thread to check others Cheers:thumb:


----------



## BlueSaber80

I was finally able to push my second MSI Gaming 980ti and my FOURTH 980Ti to its limits after hours of testing. It maxed out 1470 on the core and 7200 on the memory with 134% power. I REALLY wanted to 1480 and higher, but it simply just dumps or locks up on Valley or Heaven no matter what I did. I guess thats as much as the 65% ASIC is gonna give me, but i'm much happier now with this BIOS as the card NEVER throttles anymore unless its about to crash entirely and Witcher 3 FINALLY has NO MORE artifacts with the higher clock, THANK GOD!!!!

After initial testing, my stock MSI was simply not doing well at all for overclocking and it throttle like hell all over the place. I decided to take a chance and use a custom BIOS a guy at OCN was using with seemingly good results. I decided to go for broke and dive into flashing my basically 4 hour old $700 GPU. And wow, did it pay off!! You can find it here. *USE AT YOUR OWN RISK!* http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/1320

The BIOS locks the voltage at 1.23v and ups the Power Limit to 134% for a full 370W TDP according to poster which DRAMATICALLY reduces the throttling I was getting at peak loads and temps.

The card does give some minor coil when at higher framerates but its not very loud and nearly impossible to hear about 3 feet away and when im running Adaptive VSYNC, it doesn't do it at all, so after 4 FREAKING 980Ti cards from 3 different makes, i'm just gonna call this a success at long last as i've lost over $100 in shipping and restocking fee's these past few weeks, so I am beyond done.

I am looking into repasting it with my Gelid Extreme in a few weeks to see if I can get the full load temps lower which hovers around the 75-78c range with the fan at 100% after its cooked for a bit.

Here's my results. The Witcher 3 benchmark I used FRAPS and a custom run through with customized user.ini settings from the CD Red Project forum, so I did a 3 minute comparison between the old 980 STRIX, stock MSI and overclocked MSI. As you can see, Witcher 3 does love higher clocks. My 4790k is overclocked to 4.7ghz at full DDR3 2400 speeds

http://i.imgur.com/unrRIUt.jpg





















http://imgur.com/EKEwny7











*NO AA on either benchmarks*


----------



## Cancer

GM200stockromrenametorom.doc 202k .doc file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards*
> 
> This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.
> 
> - Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
> - 1.250v at load
> - 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%
> 
> To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load.
> 
> 980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> *As always, flash at your own risk.*


I know that the MaxAir ROM you posted is the same as the EVGA Superclocked+ except for the fan profile...but I don't want to change my fan profile to the same as the reference blower one.

Can you edit my Superclocked+ BIOS or tell me how to?

Maxwell Bios Tweaker is missing voltage sliders so I'm reluctant to use that for the fear it will corrupt the BIOS.


----------



## HAL900

1.25V is much too much to cool the air


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> Can you edit my Superclocked+ BIOS or tell me how to?


You just need to change the fan settings on the max air to match your own, so it would be matching this:


----------



## EarlZ

I am getting 21,600 on Firestrike. This is with the GPU at 1405Mhz
Seems pretty low?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7897942

This is for valley, added +400 to the Mem and still at 1405Mhz GPU.


----------



## jk80520

No, your graphics score is fine. It's your CPU. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5489086


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am getting 21,600 on Firestrike. This is with the GPU at 1405Mhz
> Seems pretty low?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7897942
> 
> This is for valley, added +400 to the Mem and still at 1405Mhz GPU.


How in the farking hell is your score that high on a single 980ti


----------



## jk80520

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> How in the farking hell is your score that high on a single 980ti


Are you talking to me or him? He has two 980 TIs.


----------



## Rangerscott

Is there a review on the web that puts all the different 980 Ti's against each other?


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theMillen*
> 
> Absolutely LOVE my evga hybrid kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no problems keeping the vrms cool, as the stock cooler cools them all the same as with the heatsink that you take off (used the kraken on my 980 with h90) and would take the hybrid any day over the kraken
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps


Yeah sounds great. I'm worried since the fan speed is based on the gpu temp not the vrm temps.

Do you have an ultra agressive fan curve?


----------



## Cancer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> *980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards*
> 
> This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.
> 
> - Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
> - 1.250v at load
> - 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%
> 
> To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load.
> 
> 980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> *As always, flash at your own risk.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> GM200stockromrenametorom.doc 202k .doc file
> 
> I know that the MaxAir ROM you posted is the same as the EVGA Superclocked+ except for the fan profile...but I don't want to change my fan profile to the same as the reference blower one.
> 
> Can you edit my Superclocked+ BIOS or tell me how to?
> 
> Maxwell Bios Tweaker is missing voltage sliders so I'm reluctant to use that for the fear it will corrupt the BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Orcworm*
> 
> You just need to change the fan settings on the max air to match your own, so it would be matching this:


@Orcworm -
What application should I use?
Maxwell BIOS Tweaker?
If so, will the missing voltage sliders affect anything or should I not worry about that tab at all?


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Is there a review on the web that puts all the different 980 Ti's against each other?


The best I've seen is comparisons with each specific aftermarket vs. Reference however they're not really pushing the oc like I've read about folks here doing. I think focusing on which cards typically run cooler or come with better asic (if that's your thing) might be what you're getting to.

As a reference owner I have read and watched a lot of good things about the hybrid aio. If you scan the pages here people do comparisons based on generalizations but I've forgotten the exact quotes.


----------



## bmgjet

So now that iv gotten my overclock stable and where I want it I want to start working on the under volting for idle states.
Has anyway started lowering this yet?

Current my default is 135mhz @ 881mv. I guess ill start off by lowering it to 750mv which it should be able to do.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am getting 21,600 on Firestrike. This is with the GPU at 1405Mhz
> Seems pretty low?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7897942
> 
> This is for valley, added +400 to the Mem and still at 1405Mhz GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How in the farking hell is your score that high on a single 980ti
Click to expand...

Using 980Ti SLI & I noticed in the vast majority of the test scenes the GPU usage is even less than 60% with Valley,

one or both of the GPU's I have only max at 1418 @1.205v which I think is really unlucky








I'll try working on lowering the voltage I just dialed in 1.200V


----------



## haneybd87

So I think I'm going to try to return this SC+ card, starting to get the same fan noise issues as the first one. What's the best air cooled card on the market right now? Zotac AMP! Extreme? I'd go with the classy but I can't afford to go water for several months and I hate these ACX coolers.


----------



## Rangerscott

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> The best I've seen is comparisons with each specific aftermarket vs. Reference however they're not really pushing the oc like I've read about folks here doing. I think focusing on which cards typically run cooler or come with better asic (if that's your thing) might be what you're getting to.
> 
> As a reference owner I have read and watched a lot of good things about the hybrid aio. If you scan the pages here people do comparisons based on generalizations but I've forgotten the exact quotes.


I was thinking of getting the Zotac articstorm since it's just a hundred more than a regular 980 ti with aftermarket heatsink. Would be the same price if not a little cheaper than buying a block separate.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> I was thinking of getting the Zotac articstorm since it's just a hundred more than a regular 980 ti with aftermarket heatsink. Would be the same price if not a little cheaper than buying a block separate.


That one looks amazing, seriously jealous. I wish I could trade my reference card for an aftermarket since I'm running the 5820k and don't plan on an SLI future.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> So I think I'm going to try to return this SC+ card, starting to get the same fan noise issues as the first one. What's the best air cooled card on the market right now? Zotac AMP! Extreme? I'd go with the classy but I can't afford to go water for several months and I hate these ACX coolers.


The MSI Gaming is real popular as it runs real quite, even at 100% compare to other coolers. Drawback is that it runs warmer. The Gigabyte G1 is probably the best with its massive heatsink but it generates a sheet ton of noise at higher RPM's to keep it cool with those dwinky 80mm as my video shows


----------



## King PWNinater

When overclocking, what should my Core/Memory ratio be?


----------



## bgaccord

Hey guys
Im new to flashing bios on gpu's , i just flash the 980Ti-SC-425.zip on my evga gtx 980 ti sc but didnt see much difference in benchamrking or fps ,temps is still pretty good at 66c at 1.21v
oc 100mhz on core and 50 on mem,
which other bios can i flash ?on this gpu?
i dont want to brick card
im using afterburner to oc


----------



## haneybd87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> The MSI Gaming is real popular as it runs real quite, even at 100% compare to other coolers. Drawback is that it runs warmer. The Gigabyte G1 is probably the best with its massive heatsink but it generates a sheet ton of noise at higher RPM's to keep it cool with those dwinky 80mm as my video shows


How much hotter is the MSI? So hot I might run into throttling?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> When overclocking, what should my Core/Memory ratio be?


Just max out your core then see how far you can raise your memory. There's no magic ratio or anything like that, just what your card can handle.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> When overclocking, what should my Core/Memory ratio be?


There is no "ratio" It will depend on what your GPU is able to run at, its a complete silicon lottery
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *haneybd87*
> 
> How much hotter is the MSI? So hot I might run into throttling?
> .


It will depend on how hard you push the overclocking. Stock wise, very little depending on your fan curve


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Flashed my MSI with a custom BIOS (1.23v, 135%, 370W)

Here's where I'm at. Anything higher on GPU clock causes artifacts. Strange for a 78.4% ASIC? Still, it's taking memory like a champ and I'm going to try going higher. Highest attainable Firestrike on stock BIOS was 20700, so 661 point swing so far.

Games getting crushed, as expected (Witcher 3, GTAV, Far Cry 4, Project Cars) and I'm able to DSR games like Mortal Kombat X to 4434x2771 at max settings with 60fps during normal fighting and upper 30s during special move cut-scenes. Sweet!


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Still taking memory!


----------



## Irev

Anyone know why my card doesn't show a Sub vendor in gpu-z?

it's a Palit Super JetStream 980Ti,

Subvendor: NVIDIA (10DE - 17C8)


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Anyone know why my card doesn't show a Sub vendor in gpu-z?
> 
> it's a Palit Super JetStream 980Ti,
> 
> Subvendor: NVIDIA (10DE - 17C8)


Because its a unknown subvender ID in gpu-z database.


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Because its a unknown subvender ID in gpu-z database.


Ah well that makes sense lol... cheers.

Anyone else on the Forum own a Palit SJS 980Ti?

Im impressed on how quiet the card is, MUCH quieter then my GTX980 WindForce.

My friend purchased one yesterday waiting for it to arrive.... exact same model (Palit SJS) so will be putting them in Sli and running some tests see what numbers we can get.









EDIT:

so mucking around tonight and this is the highest score I've been able to get with the Palit Super JetStream GTX980Ti and my cpu i7 4790k.

CPU @ 4.7ghz
GPU core @ 1465mhz boosted
Mem @ 3700mhz

*3dMark11* score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10097147

pretty happy with this.... I was trying for a while to crack the 20k mark and finally did it!!!


----------



## Orcworm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cancer*
> 
> @Orcworm -
> What application should I use?
> Maxwell BIOS Tweaker?
> If so, will the missing voltage sliders affect anything or should I not worry about that tab at all?


Yeah the tweaker works fine, the missing voltages don't have any effect so you can just ignore them.

There is a reference bios with the voltages added if you wanted to change that instead:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> Here is a copy of "unlocked" Nvidia Reference BIOS for 980 ti other user sent me. Slider values are close to the original as possible, so by itself, this bios does not change anything. But if you have different manufacturer, it might be better for you to send me yours and I'll fix it
> 
> backup-Sliders.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## EinZerstorer

seeing alot of really low scores posted, this is a stock run.......... on a classified.

btw whose making all these shady bios?

you don't need a bios mod on maxwell. volts will not take you very far.


----------



## stickskillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Is there a review on the web that puts all the different 980 Ti's against each other?


This owners club is against me. I ask simple questions and never get help.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Hi guys! Installed the ek water block and ek backplate on my 980ti, damn its good, 21c idle and 30-40c load, overclocks to 1520mhz core and 4016mhz memory so far on a reference card!!
Edit- this is running on a 240mm rad atm as Im waiting for my new case to arrive to add the 360mm to the loop. Cpu is i5 2500k @4.7ghz


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickskillz*
> 
> This owners club is against me. I ask simple questions and never get help.


Ask better questions. What's throttling you? What's your card boosting to? What do you have it clocked to now? If you want an answer, you need to give more information.


----------



## iateab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Hi guys! Installed the ek water block and ek backplate on my 980ti, damn its good, 21c idle and 30-40c load, overclocks to 1520mhz core and 4016mhz memory so far on a reference card!!
> Edit- this is running on a 240mm rad atm as Im waiting for my new case to arrive to add the 360mm to the loop. Cpu is i5 2500k @4.7ghz


I've been getting similar performance from my reference EVGA card. Seems to be just as good as the OCs on classy/KP so far.


----------



## stickskillz

I have a stable OC with +210 core +175 memory. 1312 is my core clock and 1400 is my boost clock in GPU-Z. Why does 3DMARK show 1520MHz at times?

Power is at max 110%. Voltage is at +63. Voltage doesn't seem to change much. I think the end game is a power limit.

My simple question was how much can I gain from a bios flash? What bios would you recommend? (Post 5102) http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/5100#post_24217118


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickskillz*
> 
> I have a stable OC with +210 core +175 memory. 1312 is my core clock and 1400 is my boost clock in GPU-Z. Why does 3DMARK show 1520MHz at times?
> 
> Power is at max 110%. Voltage is at +63. Voltage doesn't seem to change much. I think the end game is a power limit.
> 
> My simple question was how much can I gain from a bios flash? What bios would you recommend? (Post 5102) http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/5100#post_24217118


Cause your boost2 is 1520








And if you can keep your card under 70c you have to flash the maxair bios


----------



## HAL900

You yourself flash the bios of each card 6 and 8 pin, MSI, Gigabyte, Asus, Palit, EVGA because everything referent








And air max is 1.2 V


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickskillz*
> 
> I have a stable OC with +210 core +175 memory. 1312 is my core clock and 1400 is my boost clock in GPU-Z. Why does 3DMARK show 1520MHz at times?
> 
> Power is at max 110%. Voltage is at +63. Voltage doesn't seem to change much. I think the end game is a power limit.
> 
> My simple question was how much can I gain from a bios flash? What bios would you recommend? (Post 5102) http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/5100#post_24217118


you may be able to pick up another 40-50mhz with a bios flash since it would give you more power. But since you seem to be experiencing instability under stock voltage, any gain from adding more would likely be minimal.

You can always try flashing to see what you can get... I'd try Maxair from the OK in this thread. Just reset your OC first and then flash away.


----------



## Titonic

hey guys is this a good score for 980ti sli @ stock settings
i have the galax 980ti hof

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7905133?


----------



## stickskillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Cause your boost2 is 1520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if you can keep your card under 70c you have to flash the maxair bios


Thanks so much guys. What is boost 2? I just see 1400 MHz boost on Afterburner and GPU-Z. 3DMark stays in the 1500's constantly. I think 1478MHz was my lowest 3DMark boost.

For 40-50 extra MHz I don't see the point in a bios flash. My card is very cool. I think I can be more aggressive than an Air Bios. I am idling at 25C right now. I never went above 42C in my 3DMark runs. I have Zalman LQ-320 and a Noctua NF-A9 PWM.


----------



## lolhaxz

The 980Ti re-build is finally complete.

Who'd a think you could fit that much in a 750D.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickskillz*
> 
> Thanks so much guys. What is boost 2? I just see 1400 MHz boost on Afterburner and GPU-Z. 3DMark stays in the 1500's constantly. I think 1478MHz was my lowest 3DMark boost.
> 
> For 40-50 extra MHz I don't see the point in a bios flash. My card is very cool. I think I can be more aggressive than an Air Bios. I am idling at 25C right now. I never went above 42C in my 3DMark runs. I have Zalman LQ-320 and a Noctua NF-A9 PWM.


Wait... The 1400 boost is what's showing on the main tab of gpu-z? If so and you're boosting to 1520 in practical application then you really probably won't get a whole lot more out of it. I was thinking that the 1400 was your effective boost in testing...

1550 May be doable, but if it was me I'd just stand pat and leave well enough alone.


----------



## amang

I notice all 980 Ti reference cards do not have a backplate. Where can I buy the backplates from?


----------



## lolhaxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I notice all 980 Ti reference cards do not have a backplate. Where can I buy the backplates from?


You'd pay through the neck for a custom one.

I can't for the life of me understand why anyone actually want's a backplate, have you ever touched the back of the PCB, over the VRM's even under water? they're still fairly warm - backplate serve's nothing more than blocking airflow from the back of the PCB - I haven't seen many [if any] that function as a heat spreader.

To argue that it stiffen's the PCB is a bit odd also as the cooler on the front side does a fairly good job of that.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iateab*
> 
> I've been getting similar performance from my reference EVGA card. Seems to be just as good as the OCs on classy/KP so far.


Yeah, I'm extremely pleased with its overclocking performance, considering its 6+8 pin not like the other custom 8+8pin it shows that additional voltage doesn't help that much. Wondering if now I should flash a new bios to increase power limit.

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolhaxz*
> 
> You'd pay through the neck for a custom one.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand why anyone actually want's a backplate, have you ever touched the back of the PCB, over the VRM's even under water? they're still fairly warm - backplate serve's nothing more than blocking airflow from the back of the PCB - I haven't seen many [if any] that function as a heat spreader.
> 
> To argue that it stiffen's the PCB is a bit odd also as the cooler on the front side does a fairly good job of that.


I have the EK backplate on my 980ti, it acts as a passive cooler for the back of the vrms and die, ek give you thermal pads to make the backplate a use apart from being aesthetically pleasing! I think EK quote about 3c difference the backplate makes.


----------



## mypickaxe

Slap a finned heat sink on the back plate.


----------



## stickskillz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Wait... The 1400 boost is what's showing on the main tab of gpu-z? If so and you're boosting to 1520 in practical application then you really probably won't get a whole lot more out of it. I was thinking that the 1400 was your effective boost in testing...
> 
> 1550 May be doable, but if it was me I'd just stand pat and leave well enough alone.


I have a max boost of 1551 MHz while running firestrike. I have a high ASIC score over 75% and low temps. Thank you for your help.


----------



## PCGameFan

Gonna do this to my 980 Ti SC. Looks like the numbers come out pretty nice for cooling and noise. I already have the Kraken G10 and a cooler to go with it. I may even put the VRAM heatsinks on just for added insurance. Plus I may play around with some OC'ing


----------



## iateab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Yeah, I'm extremely pleased with its overclocking performance, considering its 6+8 pin not like the other custom 8+8pin it shows that additional voltage doesn't help that much. Wondering if now I should flash a new bios to increase power limit.


I have the Sheyster 1281 BIOS and my performance doesn't seem markedly different than yours.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> Gonna do this to my 980 Ti SC. Looks like the numbers come out pretty nice for cooling and noise. I already have the Kraken G10 and a cooler to go with it. I may even put the VRAM heatsinks on just for added insurance. Plus I may play around with some OC'ing







The set kraken is the copper plate?


----------



## lolhaxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iateab*
> 
> I have the Sheyster 1281 BIOS and my performance doesn't seem markedly different than yours.


Extra voltage did nothing for me, perhaps 20Mhz if that.

The most important thing you can do for the reference 6+8 card's is to increase the power limits, otherwise it will throttle down due to the power limit, it only needs to come up 40w or so, nothing crazy like the 400w bios's etc.

It won't increase your overclock but it will allow you to stop it from throttling, especially if you do choose to use a higher voltage, at 1506Mhz at 1.2v, mine throttled during Firestrike Ultra without modfying it... I have mine set at 325W @ 100% (75W PCIE, 100W PEG1, 200W PEG2) and I've not seen it ever hit 100%, sit's around 88% at 1.2v under extreme loads.

Default at 100% is 250W, 110% is 275W.. 88% of 325W is 286W, so in theory it only need's to come up ~36W from 100% and 11W from 110% which is already availible with the default PCIE/PEG1/PEG2 definition. (315W @ 100%)

Also I'd recommend not using the typical scenario where one single PCIE power cable is feeding both 6+8 sockets, again it's unlikely to affect stability really but that's alot of current, especially when you go upping it.


----------



## nycgtr

Got an issue with bios flashing. If I use the jdirt one's I get no NVidia gpus and of course if I use the latest version of nvflash I can flash any bios just not unsigned ones. Any ideas?


----------



## PullTheTricker

So having purchased the 980 Ti Gaming 6G from MSI like 2 weeks ago, shouldn't I be qualified for a code for either Batman Arkham Knight or MGSV? I sent an email to customer seervice from the place I bought it from, but haven't gotten a responce. I hope they won't just give me the middle finger and tell me to go pound sand. But if my reqeust is denied, what exactly are my rights here? I hope NVIDIA canceling their business with Warners won't affect me being able to get a free code.


----------



## Conspiracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PullTheTricker*
> 
> So having purchased the 980 Ti Gaming 6G from MSI like 2 weeks ago, shouldn't I be qualified for a code for either Batman Arkham Knight or MGSV? I sent an email to customer seervice from the place I bought it from, but haven't gotten a responce. I hope they won't just give me the middle finger and tell me to go pound sand. But if my reqeust is denied, what exactly are my rights here? I hope NVIDIA canceling their business with Warners won't affect me being able to get a free code.


it would have been indicated whether the card comes with a code. not every card comes with a code


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Can I increase my power limit past 110% without fully flashing the bios? What about the maxwell bios modifier that allows it to be done in windows? Just to make the boost more consistent.


----------



## propeldragon

My 980 ti will not go over 100% power target. Witcher 3 v sync off 99% power. I have 353.38 drivers. Gpuz is saying vrel.


----------



## shilka

Just nocticed that TechPowerUp has reviews for all of the major branded GTX 980 Ti cards so i was thinking about making a comparison thread so everyone can compare the cards in terms of noise and cooling and whatnot.
Anyone think this is a good idea or should i not bother?

All of the reviews
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_G1_Gaming/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/MSI/GTX_980_Ti_Gaming/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_Amp_Edition/
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/GTX_980_Ti_STRIX_Gaming/


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amang*
> 
> I notice all 980 Ti reference cards do not have a backplate. Where can I buy the backplates from?


http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Back-Plate-Cooling-100-BP-4995-B9/dp/B00ZTRW13I/ref=pd_bxgy_147_img_y


----------



## friend'scatdied

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Just nocticed that TechPowerUp has reviews for all of the major branded GTX 980 Ti cards so i was thinking about making a comparison thread so everyone can compare the cards in terms of noise and cooling and whatnot.
> Anyone think this is a good idea or should i not bother?


Sure. There's so much self-reported brand fanboying that very few people are aware of the actual card rankings in terms of noise or cooling.


----------



## HAL900

EVGA also have at such a temperature in the witcher 3 4k with open housing?


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> EVGA also have at such a temperature in the witcher 3 with open housing?


Is that fan % right? 83 degrees and 33% fan looks wrong.


----------



## HAL900

ech


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *friend'scatdied*
> 
> Sure. There's so much self-reported brand fanboying that very few people are aware of the actual card rankings in terms of noise or cooling.


I am going to start working and post a link here when i am done.


----------



## KickAssCop

Is it worth waiting for the hybrid to come back in stock or shall I just go ahead and buy a h75 and kraken g10 for my sc+.
Not sure if I want to bother with my classified as well.
Can someone link me to a copper shim?


----------



## winter2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Is that fan % right? 83 degrees and 33% fan looks wrong.


It looks Temperature 83 is max reading and 33% fan is actual reading (after a load)


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Why don't you set a custom fan curve? You can easily do it.


----------



## shilka

Nvidia GTX 980 Ti comparison thread
Not 100% finished yet but almost


----------



## JoeDirt

NVFlash Certificate Checks Bypass v.5.221 for *x64* is now out.
Download


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Can someone link me to a copper shim?


http://m.ebay.com/itm/25x25x1-6mm-Copper-Shim-for-Mounting-AIO-Cooler-on-a-GPU-with-NZXT-G10-Kraken-/301693931889?nav=SEARCH


----------



## HAL900

lol this should form part of the kraken and do not buy extra









backplate is not a luxury


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Modbios for the
> 
> EVGA 980 Ti Classified:
> 
> - Boost clock 1480mhz
> - Base clock 1190
> - 1231.3mV *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
> - 375W default power target at 100%
> - custom fan profile
> - very stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)
> - no power or voltage throttle
> 
> - based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.
> 
> Feedbacks are appreciated. If you think it could be better, just ask what I have to change!
> 
> Flash at your own risk and have fun thumb.gif
> 
> 980TIECV1.zip 152k .zip file


Hello HeMon,

Could you make me the same bios for my 980 Ti Classified but with this setting, please :

- Base clock 1350 mhz (minimum 1310 mhz please)
- Boost clock 1490 mhz minimum (1500 Or no limit boost but stable)

- custom fan profile
- no power or voltage throttle

- based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.

Thanks a lot


----------



## shilka

Alright i am done now, anyone think i should add anything or did i mis anything?
Nvidia GTX 980 Ti comparison thread


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> Alright i am done now, anyone think i should add anything or did i mis anything?
> Nvidia GTX 980 Ti comparison thread


When my Galax 980 TI HOF LN2 arrives i`ll send you the numbers ok?


----------



## nycgtr

Testing a couple ref 980tis I picked up, and I noticed I cannot boot to anything but DVI on these. Will not boot to any display port on a x99 rog board on the 3 cards I tested. Updated my bios, am I missing something here?


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 
> 
> seeing alot of really low scores posted, this is a stock run.......... on a classified.
> 
> btw whose making all these shady bios?
> 
> you don't need a bios mod on maxwell. volts will not take you very far.


Great score; you clearly got a good card.

But not sure why you think the BIOSs are shady. Sure, maybe you don't "need" a custom BIOS but not everyone got a card as solid as yours out of the box. As for me, I just want to push it, and the BIOS helped my throttling issues.


----------



## Schwuar

I recently got a g1 gaming 980ti and just wanted to check some ocs and scores to see if they are correct/decent.

In AB i set the power limit to 130%, +130 on the core and +600 on the mem and am scoring between 20000 and 20500 graphics score on firestrike (is it right fluctuating so much?). This gives me 1494 core and 8200 mem

Played a bit of the witcher 3 and it seems to be stable but im still getting dips in fps to the low 50s which completely goes against what review sites got and they had it at stock so have i got a dodgy card? At stock i scored 18285 graphics score and was dropping into high 40s on witcher 3 in bad weather.

I am running 1440p at everything ultra, gameworks off and AA off

Many thanks


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> I recently got a g1 gaming 980ti and just wanted to check some ocs and scores to see if they are correct/decent.
> 
> In AB i set the power limit to 130%, +130 on the core and +600 on the mem and am scoring between 20000 and 20500 graphics score on firestrike (is it right fluctuating so much?). This gives me 1494 core and 8200 mem
> 
> Played a bit of the witcher 3 and it seems to be stable but im still getting dips in fps to the low 50s which completely goes against what review sites got and they had it at stock so have i got a dodgy card? At stock i scored 18285 graphics score and was dropping into high 40s on witcher 3 in bad weather.
> 
> I am running 1440p at everything ultra, gameworks off and AA off
> 
> Many thanks


Seems about right.
Im getting 20500-20800 gfx score with 1500core and 8200memory.
Fluctuates because you have back ground programs running.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> I recently got a g1 gaming 980ti and just wanted to check some ocs and scores to see if they are correct/decent.
> 
> In AB i set the power limit to 130%, +130 on the core and +600 on the mem and am scoring between 20000 and 20500 graphics score on firestrike (is it right fluctuating so much?). This gives me 1494 core and 8200 mem
> 
> Played a bit of the witcher 3 and it seems to be stable but im still getting dips in fps to the low 50s which completely goes against what review sites got and they had it at stock so have i got a dodgy card? At stock i scored 18285 graphics score and was dropping into high 40s on witcher 3 in bad weather.
> 
> I am running 1440p at everything ultra, gameworks off and AA off


Are you running The Witcher 3 in borderless or fullscreen? I don't know if it's just an SLI thing or not but I get a lot more FPS in fullscreen.

Here's my Gigabyte G1 Gaming firestrike score with a single card. (21804 graphics score)

I modded the bios to lock the voltage at 1.237 (afterburner OSD says 1.243 though). On stock bios I was still able to get 21600 graphics. Increasing the voltage didn't really give me higher clocks, just more stability and less throttling.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *winter2*
> 
> It looks Temperature 83 is max reading and 33% fan is actual reading (after a load)


Ah good call however 83 still seems high. My reference after fan settings doesn't break 75 after hours of gaming.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Testing a couple ref 980tis I picked up, and I noticed I cannot boot to anything but DVI on these. Will not boot to any display port on a x99 rog board on the 3 cards I tested. Updated my bios, am I missing something here?


I'm booting display port on a reference TI if that helps. I had issues with this when I first built the computer but I realized that I had to disable "auto resolution" for the boot screen. I think it's where the BIOS will try to detect the splash screen resolution and ends up not pushing signal to the right port.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Testing a couple ref 980tis I picked up, and I noticed I cannot boot to anything but DVI on these. Will not boot to any display port on a x99 rog board on the 3 cards I tested. Updated my bios, am I missing something here?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> I'm booting display port on a reference TI if that helps. I had issues with this when I first built the computer but I realized that I had to disable "auto resolution" for the boot screen. I think it's where the BIOS will try to detect the splash screen resolution and ends up not pushing signal to the right port.


I just remembered I had to set my screen specifically to look for input on the display port; on auto it didn't seem to be picking it up. Hopefully one of these suggestions gets you sorted


----------



## nycgtr

Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I cannot find auto resolution in the bios and the monitor is set to display port.

Monitor is a lg 34um94-P. I had no issues booting directly to DP with 970, 3 different 980s, 980ti classy and 980ti msi g6. Something with these reference cards ugh...


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions guys, but I cannot find auto resolution in the bios and the monitor is set to display port.
> 
> Monitor is a lg 34um94-P. I had no issues booting directly to DP with 970, 3 different 980s, 980ti classy and 980ti msi g6. Something with these reference cards ugh...


Very interesting because I had similar issues and I have the same lg 34um95.

Actually I half solved it by forcing an error in the bios like changing memory size so it waited for input to confirm memory size.

So, 2 of us have the same cards and monitors and both have issues with dp. Mine was solved using a setting in my bios, but then I have an asus x99 deluxe.

Also I'm in nyc lol.


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolhaxz*
> 
> You'd pay through the neck for a custom one.
> 
> I can't for the life of me understand why anyone actually want's a backplate, have you ever touched the back of the PCB, over the VRM's even under water? they're still fairly warm - backplate serve's nothing more than blocking airflow from the back of the PCB - I haven't seen many [if any] that function as a heat spreader.
> 
> To argue that it stiffen's the PCB is a bit odd also as the cooler on the front side does a fairly good job of that.


There is a backplate with wc integrated out for the 980 ti


----------



## Amlalsulami




----------



## l166

I am now also a owner of the gtx 980 ti









To be precise, the Gigabyte g1 gtx 980 ti.

Best overclock with no artifacts @unigine heaven, 3dmark, furmark and kombuster is 1503/8006. Also I've edited my own bios to avoid throttling. Voltage is baked in at load at 1.23v to avoid throttling, Temps max during benchmarks was 71C.

*Firestrike*


*Extreme*


*Ultra*


This combined with a [email protected] 4.7ghz.


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> 
> 
> seeing alot of really low scores posted, this is a stock run.......... on a classified.
> 
> btw whose making all these shady bios?
> 
> you don't need a bios mod on maxwell. volts will not take you very far.


This is what a reviewer managed with a slight overclock to 1300MHz on the core:

Are you _sure_ you've left your core clocks at the stock 1190MHz?

(Full reveiew here: http://www.overclockers.com/evga-gtx-980-ti-classified-graphics-card-review/ )


----------



## Schwuar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Seems about right.
> Im getting 20500-20800 gfx score with 1500core and 8200memory.
> Fluctuates because you have back ground programs running.


Ahh i see, thats okay then
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Are you running The Witcher 3 in borderless or fullscreen? I don't know if it's just an SLI thing or not but I get a lot more FPS in fullscreen.
> 
> Here's my Gigabyte G1 Gaming firestrike score with a single card. (21804 graphics score)
> 
> I modded the bios to lock the voltage at 1.237 (afterburner OSD says 1.243 though). On stock bios I was still able to get 21600 graphics. Increasing the voltage didn't really give me higher clocks, just more stability and less throttling.


Im pretty sure im running it fullscreen. Will double check. After playing more of last night it kept crashing so going to have to figure out what the limit is for my OC for it


----------



## EarlZ

Single card run 1405Mhz core +400Mem, is it right where it should be or a little to low as I see others hit 20k total score with 20,900 to 21k graphics score.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Very interesting because I had similar issues and I have the same lg 34um95.
> 
> Actually I half solved it by forcing an error in the bios like changing memory size so it waited for input to confirm memory size.
> 
> So, 2 of us have the same cards and monitors and both have issues with dp. Mine was solved using a setting in my bios, but then I have an asus x99 deluxe.
> 
> Also I'm in nyc lol.


Hmm I have the x99 rog so I should have that setting as well in the bios. Can you point me to where it is, I was digging for it and can't find it for my life lol.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Hmm I have the x99 rog so I should have that setting as well in the bios. Can you point me to where it is, I was digging for it and can't find it for my life lol.


Under the BOOT Menu there is a setting which is "Boot logo: [Auto], [Full Screen], [OFF]. I set that the Full Screen and suddenly I was able to see.

Section 3.8
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9504_x99-deluxe_series_ug_for_web_only.pdf

Let me know if it works.


----------



## saerek

I have the Zotac 980ti Amp! Extreme

I have a midtower case, so it didn't quite fit the case, due to the hard drive bays being in the way. So I used a Sonicraft Oscillating tool to cut a groove into the hard drive bay, just wide enough so the card can be SUPPORTED by the hard drive bay. Works perfectly man! No droop for me! I'd post pictures, but my case doesn't allow for very good wire management, so wires run EVERYWHERE, kind of embarrased.

The oscillating tool, is badass btw, highly recommended, cut through the thing like butter and quickly.


----------



## DigitalSyn

I've got a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti ACX SC+ ACX 2.0+ on the way... This thread is huge and there is so much information.

I've never done any big overclocking and I see folks going through numerous cards to get one that overclocks well, so I guess we'll see if my one card wins the lottery. What are some things I should do to make sure the card I get is a "decent" one? Is ASIC a good gauge or should I run through a complete gamut of OCing and compare my numbers to those in this thread?

I have a 850 Watt PSU ( http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/products-model_Specification.aspx?id=C_00001995 ) and my CPU 2500k OCed too 4.8ghz 24/7. I've had this combo for the past few years and its rock solid. I assume this will be perfectly fine for this video card.

I will be keeping my GPU on air, as I don't really want to hassle with water or hybrid cooling systems for it.

Can anyone explain what a modded bios does for these cards? I assume it sets preset values for voltage or something like that? I am a total newbie when it comes to overclocking video cards, but I have a lot of experience with CPUs.

Any pointers will be greatly appreciated and I will get verified once I get my hands on the card. So freaking excited to see what this thing will do.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saerek*
> 
> I have the Zotac 980ti Amp! Extreme
> 
> I have a midtower case, so it didn't quite fit the case, due to the hard drive bays being in the way. So I used a Sonicraft Oscillating tool to cut a groove into the hard drive bay, just wide enough so the card can be SUPPORTED by the hard drive bay. Works perfectly man! No droop for me! I'd post pictures, but my case doesn't allow for very good wire management, so wires run EVERYWHERE, kind of embarrased.
> 
> The oscillating tool, is badass btw, highly recommended, cut through the thing like butter and quickly.


Haha, same boat for a different reason. My Antec skeleton's fan housing was in the way:



Got a Black & Decker rotary tool and after a little work, slides right in:


----------



## Lukas026

Hey gang

Firstly, congratulations to all GTX 980ti users. These cards are beasts









Although, I need to ask you. Are your so high overclocks really stable in most demanding games like Far Cry 4. WItcher 3 or GTA 5 ? For hours if playing ? On max settings ?

I am asking becouse there is so much posts like: *"I can do 1500mhz game stable easily bro"* and I simply dont belive it.

I work in PC parts selling company myself and I tested like 20 GTX 980ti cards at least (from different vendors - MSI / EVGA / ASUS / GB). None of them was able to run Witcher 3 maxxed more than hour on clocks 1500mhz or above on stock voltage. They were mostly maxed at 1450ish. Drivers and temps were not an issue btw.

I know how Maxwell scales with voltage and temps, so my main concern are AIR cooled cards. WC / other types of cooling - there I believe it is easily possible to run the cards above 1500mhz.

So, was I just totally unlucky or does the terms stability and usefulness completly crippled and users just hunt their ego's and posting misleading results (I finally managed to finish the bench 1 time from 100 tries, lets post it and say I am stable) - you know what I mean







?

I understand when ppl are trying to max score on some leaderboard, fine - but that is not what is happening...

What do you think about it ? Am I the only one in this train ?

Thank you for your answers and your thoughts on this.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hey gang
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to all GTX 980ti users. These cards are beasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I need to ask you. Are your so high overclocks really stable in most demanding games like Far Cry 4. WItcher 3 or GTA 5 ? For hours if playing ? On max settings ?
> 
> I am asking becouse there is so much posts like: *"I can do 1500mhz game stable easily bro"* and I simply dont belive it.
> 
> I work in PC parts selling company myself and I tested like 20 GTX 980ti cards at least (from different vendors - MSI / EVGA / ASUS / GB). None of them was able to run Witcher 3 maxxed more than hour on clocks 1500mhz or above on stock voltage. They were mostly maxed at 1450ish. Drivers and temps were not an issue btw.
> 
> I know how Maxwell scales with voltage and temps, so my main concern are AIR cooled cards. WC / other types of cooling - there I believe it is easily possible to run the cards above 1500mhz.
> 
> So, was I just totally unlucky or does the terms stability and usefulness completly crippled and users just hunt their ego's and posting misleading results (I finally managed to finish the bench 1 time from 100 tries, lets post it and say I am stable) - you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I understand when ppl are trying to max score on some leaderboard, fine - but that is not what is happening...
> 
> What do you think about it ? Am I the only one in this train ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers and your thoughts on this.


Did you try any custom bios for the 20 cards you tested? Maybe people reporting higher clocks aren't using the stock bios.


----------



## Lukas026

Actually I did on some of them. But as I said earlier - on AIR cooled cards, there is not much gain in increasing voltage via tweaked BIOS.

I also forgot to add, that there was no downclocking becouse of power limit on the cards. If there was, thats when I used custom BIOS to make this go away.

Still none of them endure via stressing it with W3. Max I did was 1480mhz on GB G1 card.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hey gang
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to all GTX 980ti users. These cards are beasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I need to ask you. Are your so high overclocks really stable in most demanding games like Far Cry 4. WItcher 3 or GTA 5 ? For hours if playing ? On max settings ?
> 
> I am asking becouse there is so much posts like: *"I can do 1500mhz game stable easily bro"* and I simply dont belive it.
> .


Yeah, I have a feeling not many people have done extended testing on many of these OCs. My highest went through FS and played all my games (Witcher 3, Arkham Knight, GTA V, Project Cars) on max for a few minutes with no issues and that was just so I could see if it would get that far. But then I played Witcher 3 for an extended time and after about 45 mins I got a crash. Now, that could just be a coincidental driver crash - I've experienced them when I didn't have custom BIOS and OC too - but it's likely related.

And of course people must be referring to max frequency. I have +144 on core with GPU-Z showing boost at 1372mhz, but my clock will gladly sit at 1536 as games demand. I can tell you that this was stable for me, at least yesterday. I gamed for close to 4 hours with the aforementioned games and did not experience any problems except Arkham Knight crashing in the first 5 minutes. It seems like this was just the game being buggy as is widely known, because then I went on to play it for over an hour with no problems. This is with a 78.4% ASIC, custom BIOS and fan profile. Now that I'm at the tail-end of OC testing, I will have to see if these final numbers (+144 clock; +607 memory) hold up long term.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Under the BOOT Menu there is a setting which is "Boot logo: [Auto], [Full Screen], [OFF]. I set that the Full Screen and suddenly I was able to see.
> 
> Section 3.8
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA2011/X99-DELUXE/e9504_x99-deluxe_series_ug_for_web_only.pdf
> 
> Let me know if it works.


Yea i set it to full or disabled. Neither works still. Someone else on this forum has to have this combo lol.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

is the MSI 980ti a good unit?


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> is the MSI 980ti a good unit?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1566669/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-comparison-thread#post_24220605


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> is the MSI 980ti a good unit?


The gaming 6g? I have the msi reference (watercooled) 73.5% asic boosts to just over 1500mhz core.


----------



## Azazil1190

Thinking to flash finnaly my card.so guys what do you thing is the best bios for 24/7 .im between the max air bios and the 980ti sc 425.
I have the sc acx
thnx in advance


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Did you try any custom bios for the 20 cards you tested? Maybe people reporting higher clocks aren't using the stock bios.


IMHO BIOS support can be a huge factor in a purchasing decision. Right now we have several Titan X owners running an undervolting (1.150v) custom BIOS at 1350 to 1405 MHz stable. These cards are running super quiet even with the stock cooler.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hey gang
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to all GTX 980ti users. These cards are beasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I need to ask you. Are your so high overclocks really stable in most demanding games like Far Cry 4. WItcher 3 or GTA 5 ? For hours if playing ? On max settings ?
> 
> I am asking becouse there is so much posts like: *"I can do 1500mhz game stable easily bro"* and I simply dont belive it.
> 
> I work in PC parts selling company myself and I tested like 20 GTX 980ti cards at least (from different vendors - MSI / EVGA / ASUS / GB). None of them was able to run Witcher 3 maxxed more than hour on clocks 1500mhz or above on stock voltage. They were mostly maxed at 1450ish. Drivers and temps were not an issue btw.
> 
> I know how Maxwell scales with voltage and temps, so my main concern are AIR cooled cards. WC / other types of cooling - there I believe it is easily possible to run the cards above 1500mhz.
> 
> So, was I just totally unlucky or does the terms stability and usefulness completly crippled and users just hunt their ego's and posting misleading results (I finally managed to finish the bench 1 time from 100 tries, lets post it and say I am stable) - you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I understand when ppl are trying to max score on some leaderboard, fine - but that is not what is happening...
> 
> What do you think about it ? Am I the only one in this train ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers and your thoughts on this.


My results are similar to yours. OC'ing with Heaven and FS resulted near 1470 for stock voltage. However, extensive playing in Witcher 3 at 99% GPU and 1440p brings it all the way down to 1431Mhz for me, with 71.5% ASIC. Voltages above 1.1875 did not stabilize any clocks beyond 1431MHz, although 1444 and 1457 at 1.23 runs for a few hours before crashing driver. I'm using a custom BIOS to allow 375W power target and haven't hit it. Temps maxed at 72C. I am green for 1500, but, oh well...


----------



## HAL900

My oc 24/7 is 1455mhz @ 1.16v


----------



## Johnny9213

Does any of the mod bios work with other reference GTX 980 Ti? - I have Reference Zotac 980 TI.


----------



## HAL900

All reference BIOSes work on all reference cards


----------



## Johnny9213

Thanks, mind telling me which reference card was the mod based on?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johnny9213*
> 
> Thanks, mind telling me which reference card was the mod based on?


EVGA SC IIRC


----------



## nycgtr

Waiting on my ppc order, but have an idea.... I don't see the issue here, but anyone else think mounting a 980 kpe cooler on a ref 980ti is a bad idea?


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Actually I did on some of them. But as I said earlier - on AIR cooled cards, there is not much gain in increasing voltage via tweaked BIOS.
> 
> I also forgot to add, that there was no downclocking becouse of power limit on the cards. If there was, thats when I used custom BIOS to make this go away.
> 
> Still none of them endure via stressing it with W3. Max I did was 1480mhz on GB G1 card.


Very similar results here with GB G1 card at stock voltage (on a 82.6% ASIC card). A lot of people don't have the luxury of time with testing a lot of their O/C, and really it should take quite a while for confirmation. So take that for what you will and be cautious when sampling the results listed here.


----------



## TheGovernment

For sure guys are doing 1 run of firestrike etc and calling it stable. I'm running a WC rig and on stock volts, i get 1480 stable in all games, never had one crash. I move it to 1490-1500 and it will randomly crash. I can firestrike at around 1530 or so, sometimes it fails, sometimes passes. It passed the first 3 times, thought it was stable, was wrong. Tried out all the different bios's, put them back to stock. 1490 stable is on stock volts at under 30c at full load is fine by me!


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Single card run 1405Mhz core +400Mem, is it right where it should be or a little to low as I see others hit 20k total score with 20,900 to 21k graphics score.


Im getting 14800 stock as a rock gpu + cpu... 4790k

if I run around 1400 on the core and +200 on the memory and cpu at 4.5ghz I get approx 15600

I would say its a little low in comparison


----------



## DrexelDragon

Woot woot, broke the 37,000 graphics score mark in Firestrike with my two 980 Ti Classy's in SLI


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Single card run 1405Mhz core +400Mem, is it right where it should be or a little to low as I see others hit 20k total score with 20,900 to 21k graphics score.
> 
> 
> 
> Im getting 14800 stock as a rock gpu + cpu... 4790k
> 
> if I run around 1400 on the core and +200 on the memory and cpu at 4.5ghz I get approx 15600
> 
> I would say its a little low in comparison
Click to expand...

I wonder what is holding the score back.. Though I have my texture filtering on the NVCP set to quality, I havent tried if that impacts performance.


----------



## glenn37216

...It's coming. Can't wait to join the 3lit3 club !


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hey gang
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to all GTX 980ti users. These cards are beasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I need to ask you. Are your so high overclocks really stable in most demanding games like Far Cry 4. WItcher 3 or GTA 5 ? For hours if playing ? On max settings ?
> 
> I am asking becouse there is so much posts like: *"I can do 1500mhz game stable easily bro"* and I simply dont belive it.
> 
> I work in PC parts selling company myself and I tested like 20 GTX 980ti cards at least (from different vendors - MSI / EVGA / ASUS / GB). None of them was able to run Witcher 3 maxxed more than hour on clocks 1500mhz or above on stock voltage. They were mostly maxed at 1450ish. Drivers and temps were not an issue btw.
> 
> I know how Maxwell scales with voltage and temps, so my main concern are AIR cooled cards. WC / other types of cooling - there I believe it is easily possible to run the cards above 1500mhz.
> 
> So, was I just totally unlucky or does the terms stability and usefulness completly crippled and users just hunt their ego's and posting misleading results (I finally managed to finish the bench 1 time from 100 tries, lets post it and say I am stable) - you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I understand when ppl are trying to max score on some leaderboard, fine - but that is not what is happening...
> 
> What do you think about it ? Am I the only one in this train ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers and your thoughts on this.


I was wondering this myself. I've tested five different cards (2x MSI Gaming, 2x non-SC EVGA ACX 2.0, one EVGA SC), and the max overclock I could manage through even several loops of Heaven (I've found W3 to be more demanding) was about 1450, and that was with all the voltage I could give it in AB as well as power and temp limits maxed. I'm water cooled now and it's given my cards legs a bit even on the same settings, but I have to agree with your post.

It's funny, because I've learned that this type of online OC gloating is exactly what sets me up for disappointment time and again with GPU purchases. Hours of tweaking will give me settings that are usually marginally lower than what people claim "everyone can get with ease", and I call it a day, realizing that those last 50-75mhz aren't going to be worth much in game at 4k (maybe 1-2fps?)

TL;DR - completely agree with you - I think the community consensus on what maxwell GM200 is capable of doing without drastic measures is wildly overrated.


----------



## DADDYDC650

^Golden 980 Ti = 1500Mhz core and 8Ghz or higher memory at stock voltage and FULLY GAME STABLE. That means running Witcher 3/GTA V/BO2 maxed out at 1440p res or higher and never crash due to OC. On average you should get around 1370-1450Mhz core and around 7.6Ghz memory at stock voltage. Don't feel bad and don't bother wasting your time with returns.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ^Golden 980 Ti = 1500Mhz core and 8Ghz or higher memory at stock voltage and FULLY GAME STABLE. That means running Witcher 3/GTA V/BO2 maxed out at 1440p res or higher and never crash due to OC. On average you should get around 1370-1450Mhz core and around 7.6Ghz memory at stock voltage. Don't feel bad and don't bother wasting your time with returns.


this^ is a much more real expectation I think.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrexelDragon*
> 
> Woot woot, broke the 37,000 graphics score mark in Firestrike with my two 980 Ti Classy's in SLI


Ultra is the real test. Much better GPU scaling in that as well.

Normal:

37700 with my Gigabyte G1s.

21804 in single card mode.

Ultra:

9700 graphics score. Wooo.

5172 graphics score with a single card.

170% scaling in normal

190% scaling in ultra


----------



## Lukas026

Thank you guys for the input and thoughts.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Ragnarok05

I just got my 980 Ti yesterday, I just had a couple questions regarding some of the performance.

When I play some games like GTAV, or Crysis 3 maxed out, I still get FPS dips. Now, could this be due to bad optimization in those games, or perhaps bottlenecking on my CPU (i7 2600k)

Or is FRAPS just a bit misleading?

Also, I upgraded from sli 670s, should I have removed all drivers and reinstalled, or are nvidia drivers all pretty much the same for each card?


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> ^Golden 980 Ti = 1500Mhz core and 8Ghz or higher memory at stock voltage and FULLY GAME STABLE. That means running Witcher 3/GTA V/BO2 maxed out at 1440p res or higher and never crash due to OC. On average you should get around 1370-1450Mhz core and around 7.6Ghz memory at stock voltage. Don't feel bad and don't bother wasting your time with returns.


Another trick is to enable frame rate targeting at 60fps. This seem to allow to maintain higher clocks without crash or artifacts


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Another trick is to enable frame rate targeting at 60fps. This seem to allow to maintain higher clocks without crash or artifacts


That's basically lying to yourself.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's basically lying to yourself.


Well if your monitor only refresh at 60fps, the extra frames and heat are wasted. FRT also target 60fps meaning it will force the gpu to max boost if your fps drop below 60fps. Win win imo


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Another trick is to enable frame rate targeting at 60fps. This seem to allow to maintain higher clocks without crash or artifacts


yeah or only play half life 1 and other 15 year old games so GPU never gets above 10% usage, maybe that way you can have "stable" 1600Mhz


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> yeah or only play half life 1 and other 15 year old games so GPU never gets above 10% usage, maybe that way you can have "stable" 1600Mhz


No. If you play witcher at ultra 1440p, it will boost the clocks to max set. It just won't render anymore than 60fps. I found this helps with higher overclocking, as the VGA is not needlessly stress on fps you cant see, the fps swing range is tighter.


----------



## Atzenkeeper500

Hi there I am waiting for my Zotac AMP Omega and I would like to test different Bios. Can I use the Bios on Side 1 or are they only for RefCards and I have to mod the Bios by myself?


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> What do you think about it ? Am I the only one in this train ?


People tend to be too optimistic








For my Gigabyte G1 Gaming max. oc so far is 1450MHz.
I tried 1480 for several weeks and... boom - crash after 15-20h of cumulative gameplay in Witcher 3.
Now set 30MHz lower and played 20h more - no crashes... *so far*.
Guys, 1450Mhz is not a shame







Especially when lots of these 1500MHz+ results are just dreams.
Be honest with yourselves.


----------



## KickAssCop

Don't know if I posted my updated overclock results but since I went SLi I can do 1480/7800 all day long but it gets quite noisy and hot.

I have kept it at 1450/7700 for daily use with fan speed that is bearable. Cards individually will overclock to 1524/7800 on Classified and 1510/7800 on ACX SC+. I can possibly get my classified to 1550 if I give it 1.23 volts which I haven't done thus far.

25692 Firestrike
15847 Firestrike Extreme
8633 Firestrike Ultra

Some pictures as well.


----------



## josetortola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> What do you think about it ? Am I the only one in this train ?.


No, you're not alone.

My max stable OC during hours of game is 1468/8030 in a watercooled SLI of reference PCBs (EVGA SC). And I feel myself very happy with those clocks and with the SLI performance.

It was te same with my previous SLI of 780 Ti, my max stable OC 24/7 for stable running and gaming was 1241 on core, after reading tons of people with +1300...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> Ultra is the real test. Much better GPU scaling in that as well.
> 
> Normal:
> 
> 37700 with my Gigabyte G1s.
> 
> 21804 in single card mode.
> 
> Ultra:
> 
> 9700 graphics score. Wooo.
> 
> 5172 graphics score with a single card.
> 
> 170% scaling in normal
> 
> 190% scaling in ultra


Great scores. In normal I reach 38923 gfx, but in ultra "only" 9503 gfx, same boost and memory clocks on both, I guess I did something wrong (maybe all the crappy apps in background while the test).

Anyway, I also feel that SLI worths for 4K,


----------



## Majaa

Hello guys, i need help, i have EVGA SC 2.0 and i dont know if i have to take some hard plastic folio on light EVGA brand, there is buble , it was there since i get it, so i dont know if i have to take it down, i tryied, but it little cut my finger ,what i have to do ?

there is picture

http://postimg.org/image/tricjl3q1/

thanks for help.


----------



## Irev

How do you set frame rate targeting with nvidia? the only way I've seen it is in Nvidia inspector which targets that fps for ALL games... how can I do it in NCP?


----------



## l166

Ofcourse not everybody is going to get 1500+ gamestable. What i noticed so far (same with my 780) is that every crash in game are due to voltage dropping. I tried 1520/8006 (baked in bios) with 1.268v steady. Played yesterday the witcher 3 at 4k dsr one hour long and at 1440p dsr 3 hours long. So far it is gamestable.

Before these voltage baking in i would've crashed within 10 mind at 1506/8006...

I am not saying that baking in voltage will give you much better oc's. But for those people that are crashing after a couple of hours this could help. I am sure it is because the dropping in voltage. This is all because of that stupid boost from nvidia and it's voltage states. I've removed those also.

See this thread how to bake it in:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell

What I also noticed is that overcloking with 3rd party software is never going to get you the max oc on the card. This is my 3rd nvidia topcard (gtx 680, 780 and now 980 ti) and always when i tried a high clock on 3rd party software i would get artifacts and or crashed BUT, when i tried the same settings with bios editing and flashing it was rock solid.


----------



## Adaptables

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> -snip-


What's the point to having a constant clock instead of boost? Just a different chance at stability? My G1 980TI clock is set at 1441 and will boost and hold 1592 in Unigen Valley and Heaven, so is there any reason for me to bake it in?


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaptables*
> 
> What's the point to having a constant clock instead of boost? Just a different chance at stability? My G1 980TI clock is set at 1441 and will boost and hold 1592 in Unigen Valley and Heaven, so is there any reason for me to bake it in?


I baked it in because after 1 minute my clocks were going down like 10 or 20mhz while the card was pretty cool. Not a big deal though, but i always want to get the max out of it.

The biggest advantage is that those stupid voltage drops will not occur. When i crashed in game i saw in gpuz that the crash occured at the time the voltage went down a little bit. I have changed the voltages from c35 to 78 so my voltage would be steady at load.

Baking in the clocks is only at load, so the card will still downclock the clocks and voltage at idle


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> yeah or only play half life 1 and other 15 year old games so GPU never gets above 10% usage, maybe that way you can have "stable" 1600Mhz


Actually, not sure if it's badly optimized game code, but I can't get Witcher 3 to go above about 70-80% usage on either of my 980 Tis. If I could force them to go higher, I would in a heartbeat. I'm not sure why it's leaving all that performance on the table. I'm running the latest Nvidia drivers and latest W3 patch.

I've also noticed that certain areas of the game that *seem* less graphically demanding give me about 45 fps in UHD, and most other areas (even outdoors like in Ard Skellige) give me a very stable 60 fps with the same settings. It really seems to me the game code just isn't where it should be. Don't get me wrong, I love CDPR to death and have been a loyal fan since before they issued the enhanced edition of the first Witcher game, but I can't help but feel that consoles have messed with this perfect game just a little bit.

[gets off soap box]


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> How do you set frame rate targeting with nvidia? the only way I've seen it is in Nvidia inspector which targets that fps for ALL games... how can I do it in NCP?


The easiest and cleanest way is to set using precision x. It is somewhere in the menu


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lukas026*
> 
> Hey gang
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to all GTX 980ti users. These cards are beasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Although, I need to ask you. Are your so high overclocks really stable in most demanding games like Far Cry 4. WItcher 3 or GTA 5 ? For hours if playing ? On max settings ?
> 
> I am asking becouse there is so much posts like: *"I can do 1500mhz game stable easily bro"* and I simply dont belive it.
> 
> I work in PC parts selling company myself and I tested like 20 GTX 980ti cards at least (from different vendors - MSI / EVGA / ASUS / GB). None of them was able to run Witcher 3 maxxed more than hour on clocks 1500mhz or above on stock voltage. They were mostly maxed at 1450ish. Drivers and temps were not an issue btw.
> 
> I know how Maxwell scales with voltage and temps, so my main concern are AIR cooled cards. WC / other types of cooling - there I believe it is easily possible to run the cards above 1500mhz.
> 
> So, was I just totally unlucky or does the terms stability and usefulness completly crippled and users just hunt their ego's and posting misleading results (I finally managed to finish the bench 1 time from 100 tries, lets post it and say I am stable) - you know what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> I understand when ppl are trying to max score on some leaderboard, fine - but that is not what is happening...
> 
> What do you think about it ? Am I the only one in this train ?
> 
> Thank you for your answers and your thoughts on this.


I bear with you - my brother had two MSI s Gaming , one 69ASIC was done at 1450-1466 , the oher to the contrary to the ASIC 74 was not able to run even at 1420...
MY first G1 died on me, but was not able to run higher than 1470 / 72 ASIC/
After RMA I got EVGA 71.8 ASIC that runs GTA V 1475 but not more... MY friend got Palit Superjetsream that s got the ASIC 62 ...Not more than 1400-1410 . Well ,
it looks that Ti s got at least partly the fallout Titanx chips that did not make it to the fully fledged TX s...

Not much sense IMHO to buy Classifieds etc as the quality of the chip decides.
Secondly , on air the temps are a problem, on water one could achieve a little bit more, round 40 -50 MHz .

It looks that gettiing 980TI to
1500 and beyond is not easy


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> After RMA I got EVGA 71.8 ASIC that runs GTA V 1475 but not more... MY friend got Palit Superjetsream that s got the ASIC 62 ...Not more than 1400-1410 . Well ,


I have the Palit SJS with ASIC 61.3% Max I can get out of it is 1440mhz with +87mV... anything higher I see red squares...... I run it daily @ 1374mhz no voltage increase and Im happy with this result.


----------



## nycgtr

I have 3 cards that will do 1500-1520. Only one that will actually survive 1550 after a long period of time. However, I went thru about 13 980tis. So I don't buy the omg bro I can do near 1500 or more stable.


----------



## EarlZ

Btw if i bake in my oc on the bios do I only nees to modify clock74?


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Btw if i bake in my oc on the bios do I only nees to modify clock74?


AFAIK, you need to lower boost clocks 74 to the stable clock of your VGA and then modify clock 74 voltage in the voltage tab.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *josetortola*
> 
> Great scores. In normal I reach 38923 gfx, but in ultra "only" 9503 gfx, same boost and memory clocks on both, I guess I did something wrong (maybe all the crappy apps in background while the test).
> 
> Anyway, I also feel that SLI worths for 4K,


You're not the first person to score higher than me in normal but lower in ultra. I don't understand it either. Maybe my massive memory clock speeds (+750) can take more advantage of 4K than 1080p.


----------



## razoropb

I'm Keen to try out Win 10 and DX12, to see if it makes any difference to my AM3+ 8350 and 980Ti, but I'm getting this error.



As far as i can tell the cards too new for the GWX.EXE and doesn't support the 980Ti drivers.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razoropb*
> 
> I'm Keen to try out Win 10 and DX12, to see if it makes any difference to my AM3+ 8350 and 980Ti, but I'm getting this error.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as i can tell the cards too new for the GWX.EXE and doesn't support the 980Ti drivers.


It will install just fine. Have you tried installing from a bootable device? Don't do an update if you can.


----------



## josetortola

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> You're not the first person to score higher than me in normal but lower in ultra. I don't understand it either. Maybe my massive memory clock speeds (+750) can take more advantage of 4K than 1080p.


My memory clocks in that tests were 2007 Mhz (8030 Mhz effective). And yes, I did the same test with same core clocks but lower memory clocks and the gfx results were lower in the "ultra", but no much lower in the "normal" test

So I suppose that memory clocks have a real impact in the ultra gfx score, more than in the normal test.

Anyway, +9500 gfx and +9100 total score seems a good result to me


----------



## Joe-Gamer

My GWX doesn't get past please wait as the update kb2952664 fails to configure


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

what 2 cards will push TW3 60fps Ultra settings 4K ?


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> what 2 cards will push TW3 60fps Ultra settings 4K ?


No two cards will do this with all of the bells and whistles. I tested this on two 980 Ti @ 1540/7600


----------



## GraphicsWhore

So have any Ti owners seen game performance increase in Windows 10 pre-release? I was all about jumping on 10 tomorrow but now I realize I really don't want to have to re-download 200 GBs worth of games and if there isn't much of an improvement I'd rather stick to a stable Windows 7.


----------



## l166

They will with everything on ultra except hairworks. It is worth it imo te disable that.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraphicsWhore*
> 
> So have any Ti owners seen game performance increase in Windows 10 pre-release? I was all about jumping on 10 tomorrow but now I realize I really don't want to have to re-download 200 GBs worth of games and if there isn't much of an improvement I'd rather stick to a stable Windows 7.


You wont loose your games if you update to windows 10, you can keep files with the options.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> You wont loose your games if you update to windows 10, you can keep files with the options.


Yeah you could, but then you never know if an issue is caused by the upgrade version of W10.


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> They will with everything on ultra except hairworks. It is worth it imo te disable that.


Not in my case. I'm running at 1480/7800 on the gpus, hairworks off, shadows and foliage draw distance at high, no AA, SSAO, and even at that its not what I would call "solid" 60 fps. Mostly 60, but not always.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Not in my case. I'm running at 1480/7800 on the gpus, hairworks off, shadows and foliage draw distance at high, no AA, SSAO, and even at that its not what I would call "solid" 60 fps. Mostly 60, but not always.


Something is wrong.. i did yesterday some tests with dsr (currently i have only a 1080p monitor).

4k dsr, everything on ultra, blur, motion blur , sharpness on. Hairworks off. 1520/8006

Test in White orchard
4k
Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
1927, 46359, 38, 59, 43.567

Or is sli just crappy compared to crossfire? I know that crossfire scales much better..


----------



## KickAssCop

I am getting on average 60 fps in Witcher 3. Something is wrong with your setup. Using .30 drivers.


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Something is wrong.. i did yesterday some tests with dsr (currently i have only a 1080p monitor).
> 
> 4k dsr, everything on ultra, blur, motion blur , sharpness on. Hairworks off. 1520/8006
> 
> Test in White orchard
> 4k
> Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg
> 1927, 46359, 38, 59, 43.567
> 
> Or is sli just crappy compared to crossfire? I know that crossfire scales much better..


Hmm. I don't understand your last comment. Are you saying you're using a single card and assuming an extrapolation of >60fps? That seems very reasonable, but I don't know the ins and outs of DSR. Are you running HBAO+ too? AA?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I am getting on average 60 fps in Witcher 3. Something is wrong with your setup. Using .30 drivers.


Average 60 with everything maxed? Could you be specific on settings? I'm not sure what to do other than reinstall. I'm running Win 8.1 and same drivers as yours - 353.30. Patch 1.07.

Well, damn.


----------



## Obyboby

Alright so here's what has just happened to me during a normal GTA V session.
I was playing the mission Fresh meat, and as soon as I reached the place where the mission was set, my FPS dropped from 60+ to 10-20!! I nearly had a heart attack!!!!!
I immediately looked up at the OSD and it looked like the GPU utilization dropped near to zero!!!
The CPU was at full frequency and high load so I kind of exclude it. There's something wrong with the GPU!!!!



The're this area on the left of the graphs where GPU Load and Memory controller load dropped to 10% - 0% something like that.
Temps were normal, 60-65 degrees (air cooler, custom fan curve).

AB settings were 1524/8200 @ 1.187v!
I was testing for stability because +13 MHz on the core clock crashed afer 30 mins of gaming on GTA. And this happens! OMG I'm so scared now! Please, I don't want to have to RMA my card









I was thinking...could it have been the memory clock way too high? I wasn't getting any artifacts though...
Any help will be greatly appreciated. I'm kind of terriried now...


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Hmm. I don't understand your last comment. Are you saying you're using a single card and assuming an extrapolation of >60fps? That seems very reasonable, but I don't know the ins and outs of DSR. Are you running HBAO+ too? AA?
> Average 60 with everything maxed? Could you be specific on settings? I'm not sure what to do other than reinstall. I'm running Win 8.1 and same drivers as yours - 353.30. Patch 1.07.
> 
> Well, damn.


No i know that you are running 2 cards. I'm running only one card and get these impressive fps. So maybe sli just scales bad, like a driver issue. Or somethinb is not right with your setup.

I ran everything on max, so also hbao and AA.

Dsr runs the game realtime at the desired resolution and scales it back to native resolution. Thus these are real 4k framerates.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Alright so here's what has just happened to me during a normal GTA V session.
> I was playing the mission Fresh meat, and as soon as I reached the place where the mission was set, my FPS dropped from 60+ to 10-20!! I nearly had a heart attack!!!!!
> I immediately looked up at the OSD and it looked like the GPU utilization dropped near to zero!!!
> The CPU was at full frequency and high load so I kind of exclude it. There's something wrong with the GPU!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The're this area on the left of the graphs where GPU Load and Memory controller load dropped to 10% - 0% something like that.
> Temps were normal, 60-65 degrees (air cooler, custom fan curve).
> 
> AB settings were 1524/8200 @ 1.187v!
> I was testing for stability because +13 MHz on the core clock crashed afer 30 mins of gaming on GTA. And this happens! OMG I'm so scared now! Please, I don't want to have to RMA my card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking...could it have been the memory clock way too high? I wasn't getting any artifacts though...
> Any help will be greatly appreciated. I'm kind of terriried now...


Don't be affraid. Your volts are way to low (and to even cause damage) try 1.25v

First up the voltage at max, find your highest core clock. After that find your highest memory clock with your highest core clock. When you find your highest clocks, lower down your volts and test stability. Does it crash? Turn your voltage up.


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> No i know that you are running 2 cards. I'm running only one card and get these impressive fps. So maybe sli just scales bad, like a driver issue. Or somethinb is not right with your setup.
> 
> I ran everything on max, so also hbao and AA.
> 
> Dsr runs the game realtime at the desired resolution and scales it back to native resolution. Thus these are real 4k framerates.


Is there an actual benchmark on this game to compare apples to apples? Reason being I just enabled all the settings on max like yours and ran around Ard Skellige for a bit. The differences between the various areas is huge. The bulk of it was at 60fps, but it dipped down to 40 fps sometimes.

Also, for some reason my GPU usage on both GPUs varies between almost 50-85%. Not surprisingly, the areas where it's rendering closer to 40fps are on the lower end of that. I have no idea why it's not using the gpus, and I'm not sure what I can do to fix it. Are you running afterburner?


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> Is there an actual benchmark on this game to compare apples to apples? Reason being I just enabled all the settings on max like yours and ran around Ard Skellige for a bit. The differences between the various areas is huge. The bulk of it was at 60fps, but it dipped down to 40 fps sometimes.
> 
> Also, for some reason my GPU usage on both GPUs varies between almost 50-85%. Not surprisingly, the areas where it's rendering closer to 40fps are on the lower end of that. I have no idea why it's not using the gpus, and I'm not sure what I can do to fix it. Are you running afterburner?


My fps don't vary that much in different places. Max 5 fps+-

Unfortunately there is no benchmark tool in witcher 3.

That is pretty bad gpu usage. What is your score on valley benchmark extreme hd(mine 4631)? And 3dmark firestrike (mine 17125)? Maybe this is the apples to apples comparisation.

No i don't use afterburner. I deleted that junk. I just baked in my overclocks. Super stable (not with afterburner due to voltage drop)


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> That is pretty bad gpu usage. What is your score on valley benchmark extreme hd(mine 2631)? And 3dmark firestrike (mine 17125)? Maybe this is the apples to apples comparisation.
> 
> No i don't use afterburner. I deleted that junk. I just baked in my overclocks. Super stable (not with afterburner due to voltage drop)


Just ran valley - 5118. Don't have the latter.


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Don't be affraid. Your volts are way to low (and to even cause damage) try 1.25v
> 
> First up the voltage at max, find your highest core clock. After that find your highest memory clock with your highest core clock. When you find your highest clocks, lower down your volts and test stability. Does it crash? Turn your voltage up.


Thanks! I'm trying to find the max stable clock at that voltage (the stock voltage) should I proceed the same way as you described?


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Thanks! I'm trying to find the max stable clock at that voltage (the stock voltage) should I proceed the same way as you described?


Jup


----------



## 09C6

Is there a way to get all the modded bios in one place? I realize their are the ones in the OP, but there have been extra added in the last 5000 posts.


----------



## Neon01

I clearly have an issue. Witcher 3 - just ran back and forth through a certain town on Ard Skellige, and my GPU load was less than 60% the entire time. I disabled SLI and it went to 99% and stayed there for the same bit of terrain. The single card was ever so slightly worse framerate-wise, but it felt smoother too. This is completely nuts. I've been scouring the internet for fixes for the low GPU load issue with SLI, and haven't found anything. One guy said the newest hotfix drivers 353.49 cured his issue, but I tried them too and it almost seemed worse.

Anyone else experience this with Witcher 3?


----------



## Majaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> Hello guys, i need help, i have EVGA SC 2.0 and i dont know if i have to take some hard plastic folio on light EVGA brand, there is buble , it was there since i get it, so i dont know if i have to take it down, i tryied, but it little cut my finger ,what i have to do ?
> 
> there is picture
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/tricjl3q1/
> 
> thanks for help.


help please


----------



## SgtMunky

About to pick up a Asus PG278Q Swift with a EVGA GeForce GTX 980Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+

Good buy? Should be fun


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neon01*
> 
> I clearly have an issue. Witcher 3 - just ran back and forth through a certain town on Ard Skellige, and my GPU load was less than 60% the entire time. I disabled SLI and it went to 99% and stayed there for the same bit of terrain. The single card was ever so slightly worse framerate-wise, but it felt smoother too. This is completely nuts. I've been scouring the internet for fixes for the low GPU load issue with SLI, and haven't found anything. One guy said the newest hotfix drivers 353.49 cured his issue, but I tried them too and it almost seemed worse.
> 
> Anyone else experience this with Witcher 3?


Ok, so the issue is apparently with 1.07, which basically broke Vsync. I read about it here:

http://www.gog.com/forum/the_witcher_3_wild_hunt/to_the_devs_sli_is_broken_with_107_any_way_to_rollback_to_106

and disabling Vsync completely fixed my problem. I can run near 60fps even with hairworks on now in Novigrad, but now I have tearing... Sigh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majaa*
> 
> help please


This happened to one of my 980s. It's just not seated properly, if I see your photo correctly. Just pull it off one side and run your finger down the length of it to stick it firmly to the cooler with no bubble. Shouldn't be that hard to do, but yes, it's got some kind of thin aluminum or something, so it can probably be a little sharp. Just use a pair of tweezers to get it up and then use your finger to reapply.


----------



## LARGE FARVA

I was thinking of selling my 970s and gettin a pair of these but what brand got the pick of the litter this time? I know with the 970s the g1 gaming versions were unanimously the best.


----------



## IOWA

I have just bought a palit 980ti reference. 80% asic 1640mhz stable (unigine valley) boost clock. Is it possible to keep such speeds on stock cooler? If I put a better cooler like accelero can it go even faster?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have just bought a palit 980ti reference. 80% asic 1640mhz stable (unigine valley) boost clock. Is it possible to keep such speeds on stock cooler? If I put a better cooler like accelero can it go even faster?


On a reference cooler? What is your +Core offset set to? Using PX or AB?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have just bought a palit 980ti reference. 80% asic 1640mhz stable (unigine valley) boost clock. Is it possible to keep such speeds on stock cooler? If I put a better cooler like accelero can it go even faster?


That's a very high overclock, I can't remember seeing this high. But I don't think you would gain anything by putting another cooler on, although it probably will be a lot quieter







(which is always a good thing)


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> That's a very high overclock, I can't remember seeing this high. But I don't think you would gain anything by putting another cooler on, although it probably will be a lot quieter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (which is always a good thing)


Unless he's giving the speed shown in Heaven... That clock is faster than most people are getting on water with custom bios.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Unless he's giving the speed shown in Heaven... That clock is faster than most people are getting on water with custom bios.


Yeah, something doesn't seem right about it, especially if it's on air w/stock cooler.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> You wont loose your games if you update to windows 10, you can keep files with the options.


I'd rather clean install, I have a weird OCD thing about always starting fresh with a new OS. Also, my copy of Windows isn't genuine and I'm planning to genuine. I heard a while ago even non genuine would get upgraded (to 10 non genuine) but, again, I'd rather start clean.

If any of you upgrade tomorrow please report on any effects on performance and mention your setup and share any benchmarks/stats if you happen to make any. Thanks.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> I have just bought a palit 980ti reference. 80% asic 1640mhz stable (unigine valley) boost clock. Is it possible to keep such speeds on stock cooler? If I put a better cooler like accelero can it go even faster?


I wouldn't try on 1640mhz long term. First I don't even think you'll be able to maintain it and second, if you somehow can, I feel like you'll burn that reference cooler out quick. The high ASIC I don't think will help much, if at all.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so i had the classy in my cart again today and let it go because im waiting to hear what the storm clouds bring...

now where the hel are they its already been 2 months since release when does pascal come out?!?! lol...


----------



## bmgjet

1640mhz will have to be the reading on valley which is 200mhz higher reading off gpuz on my card.
So your really at 1440mhz.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Woo hoo! I got my four EK Titan-X water blocks and backplates for my Asus 980Tis today. I went with the nickel plexi blocks because that was all PPCs had, but to my surprise they actually got the nickel backplates in. Man they look sharp. Bling bling y'all


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 1640mhz will have to be the reading on valley which is 200mhz higher reading off gpuz on my card.
> So your really at 1440mhz.


max frequency with boost 2.0. As another example, my GPU-Z is 1372 boost but I'll sit as high as 1563 as long the game wants it. How a reference cooler is handling that though I don't know. The light that shrines twice as bright...


----------



## dVeLoPe

lightingignigngingignigngignigngingignign


----------



## jim2point0

I'd like to see firestrike with that card running at "1640mhz." Graphics score should be easily over 23,000 in normal.


----------



## gecko991

No doubt.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i cant believe with so many people anxious that no one has any more info on the lightning or msi for being so quiet DAM


----------



## konceptz

Hey all,

Anyone want to go the other way?

I game on a 1440p monitor 60hz refresh rate so I certainly don't need to be hitting >100min FPS. Anyone do undervolting experiments?


----------



## DRtotoley

(gtx 980 backplate) it's the same one for the (GTX 980 ti) there's no difference at all


----------



## IOWA

1640 is turbo freq,i gave all volts possible +87mv and using AB. Strangely it does not let change memory clock so i will try with evga tool.

1640 is "stable" via gpuz reading monitor, sometimes hits 1675 sometimes 1599.

Max temp is 63celsius but passing 53°c results in a loss of efficency (gpupi).


----------



## bmgjet

Got a GPUZ validation link?


----------



## ViTosS

Where do I find the ISO to do a clean format, I don't wanna upgrade from 8.1 to 10 without a fresh W10 installation. Also, I use the same serial key from my Windows 8.1 Pro for the W10?

Thanks.

Edit: Wrong thread, sorry


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ViTosS*
> 
> Where do I find the ISO to do a clean format, I don't wanna upgrade from 8.1 to 10 without a fresh W10 installation. Also, I use the same serial key from my Windows 8.1 Pro for the W10?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Edit: Wrong thread, sorry


my laptop recieved the ''reserve yor copy thing and i did it'' can i choose to download the iso run it on my desktop and use the key?


----------



## petedread

Got a dumb ass question here. I have just bought a 980ti classified after owning AMD cards for the last 5-6 years. At stock it runs at 1405mhz on the core. I don't know how to OC it, if I add anything in Afterburner or prisisionx like just 25mhz it crashes in valley and heaven, even if I add 5 10 or 15% power target. These Classified cards come with voltage unlocked but adding extra V don't help.
Adding +25mhz makes it run at 1430mhz but crash, voltage goes up to 1.2v at this clock speed (with no extra v added by me). Custom fan curve, temps don't go above 70c. I see in the forums that some people are adding +250mhz (+ from what I don't know).

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Medous

Guys need help - installed yesterday the ek waterblock to find out that the temps on the backside, where the long thermal pads are, the temps are going up to 80°+ without oc or playing even a demanding game for long so turned it off. What could it be? (gpu prozessor is 55°)


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Guys need help - installed yesterday the ek waterblock to find out that the temps on the backside, where the long thermal pads are, the temps are going up to 80°+ without oc or playing even a demanding game for long so turned it off. What could it be? (gpu prozessor is 55°)




Did you put the right pads in the right places and on all the VRMs.
Ram and the choakes take the 0.5mm pads.
Rest of the VRMs take the 0.8mm pads

Instruction pamphlet says other wise but they also say to use thermal compound on the pads which just adds more thermal resistance. The only advantage thermal compound would add is helping the pads stick to the chips during install.

The first install I did of my EK block had to redo it to put pads on the vrm right next to the ram chips since the back of the pcb was getting into the 80s on 1.25V. Put the pads on there and doesnt see any more then 40C now.


----------



## Medous

ac
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put the right pads in the right places and on all the VRMs.
> Ram and the choakes take the 0.5mm pads.
> Rest of the VRMs take the 0.8mm pads
> 
> Instruction pamphlet says other wise but they also say to use thermal compound on the pads which just adds more thermal resistance. The only advantage thermal compound would add is helping the pads stick to the chips during install.
> 
> The first install I did of my EK block had to redo it to put pads on the vrm right next to the ram chips since the back of the pcb was getting into the 80s on 1.25V. Put the pads on there and doesnt see any more then 40C now.


wow thanks ill try it out after work. i did let the red left line completely out since in the instruction it wasnt mentioned.(there was only the titan x instruction even if I bought the 980ti version but I thought they are 100% compatible) and what are those red squares in the mid? i mean what do I put there exactly?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> ac
> wow thanks ill try it out after work. i did let out the left line completely since in the instruction it wasnt mentioned. and what are those red squares in the mid? i mean what do I put there exactly?


Not my pictures its one that was posted on another forum.
I just followed it when I re-attached the block on mine due back of vrms was too hot for my liking.
So put the thicker pads on them as well.


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Don't know if I posted my updated overclock results but since I went SLi I can do 1480/7800 all day long but it gets quite noisy and hot.
> 
> I have kept it at 1450/7700 for daily use with fan speed that is bearable. Cards individually will overclock to 1524/7800 on Classified and 1510/7800 on ACX SC+. I can possibly get my classified to 1550 if I give it 1.23 volts which I haven't done thus far.
> 
> 25692 Firestrike
> 15847 Firestrike Extreme
> 8633 Firestrike Ultra
> 
> Some pictures as well.


Hi !
Could you send me yours bioses for 1450/7700 and 1524/7800 OC please ?








Thanks


----------



## Lord of meat

just wondering is there any difference between 1500/4000 vs 1500/3800?
how big would be the difference?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IOWA*
> 
> 1640 is turbo freq,i gave all volts possible +87mv and using AB. Strangely it does not let change memory clock so i will try with evga tool.
> 
> 1640 is "stable" via gpuz reading monitor, sometimes hits 1675 sometimes 1599.
> 
> Max temp is 63celsius but passing 53°c results in a loss of efficency (gpupi).


63c at 1640 w/ +87 stable w/ stock bios on Air.

I still don't get it, how is that possible, especially at 63c?

Can we get screen shots of everything?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> just wondering is there any difference between 1500/4000 vs 1500/3800?
> how big would be the difference?


Nothing you'd notice, most everything were doing is benchmarking and may translate to 1-3 frames with the majority of the OC's on this thread then toss in CPU, Memory, Resolution, the game playing..etc


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> 63c at 1640 w/ +87 stable w/ stock bios on Air.
> 
> I still don't get it, how is that possible, especially at 63c?
> 
> Can we get screen shots of everything?


I think he is trolling


----------



## Lord of meat

thanks!
3800 seems to be more stable for me







(witcher3)
i noticed windows 10 has driver 353.62 if anyone is keeping up with the drivers.
Gta v seems to work smoother on win 10, might be only me.


----------



## Dizzy8108

I am having a problem overclocking my Gigabyte G1. I need some guidance. I have just returned to the PC build scene after about a 15 year hiatus. Back then overclocking wasn't as easy and supported like it is today. After spending the past week reading info about overclocking the 980 Ti, I finally took the plunge today. I maxed VDC and then bumped up the base clock to about 1400 mhz. As soon as I attempted to run Firestrike it crashed with an error saying the driver stopped responding. I lowered to about 1300 and got a ton of artifacts. Kept lowering it until it ran successfully. Below is my highest stable attempt.



Any higher gets me artifacts. And this is after only running Firestrike, so it is likely not even stable for extended periods. What am I doing wrong? My ASIC is low at 68.6, but I still expected better performance. Did I just happen to lose the silicon lottery?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> I am having a problem overclocking my Gigabyte G1. I need some guidance. I have just returned to the PC build scene after about a 15 year hiatus. Back then overclocking wasn't as easy and supported like it is today. After spending the past week reading info about overclocking the 980 Ti, I finally took the plunge today. I maxed VDC and then bumped up the base clock to about 1400 mhz. As soon as I attempted to run Firestrike it crashed with an error saying the driver stopped responding. I lowered to about 1300 and got a ton of artifacts. Kept lowering it until it ran successfully. Below is my highest stable attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> Any higher gets me artifacts. And this is after only running Firestrike, so it is likely not even stable for extended periods. What am I doing wrong? My ASIC is low at 68.6, but I still expected better performance. Did I just happen to lose the silicon lottery?


I hear ya, I feel silly with some things I overlook or need to learn now, I was building system and overclocking over 15 years ago myself. Have you increased your power as well? I can't see from the screenshot for sure because I wore a horrible pair of contacts today.


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone with a ref or ref based card, or ref based backplate. Could you scan it 1:1 and upload it? I left my template at home, need to stop at the shop in the afternoon.


----------



## maynard14

Hi Guys recently upgraded from 290x to 980ti going to test it now







so happy


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I hear ya, I feel silly with some things I overlook or need to learn now, I was building system and overclocking over 15 years ago myself. Have you increased your power as well? I can't see from the screenshot for sure because I wore a horrible pair of contacts today.


No, I didn't increase the power. Do I need to do that?


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> No, I didn't increase the power. Do I need to do that?


I would


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> I am having a problem overclocking my Gigabyte G1. I need some guidance. I have just returned to the PC build scene after about a 15 year hiatus. Back then overclocking wasn't as easy and supported like it is today. After spending the past week reading info about overclocking the 980 Ti, I finally took the plunge today. I maxed VDC and then bumped up the base clock to about 1400 mhz. As soon as I attempted to run Firestrike it crashed with an error saying the driver stopped responding. I lowered to about 1300 and got a ton of artifacts. Kept lowering it until it ran successfully. Below is my highest stable attempt.
> 
> 
> 
> Any higher gets me artifacts. And this is after only running Firestrike, so it is likely not even stable for extended periods. What am I doing wrong? My ASIC is low at 68.6, but I still expected better performance. Did I just happen to lose the silicon lottery?


Your core is 1559 MHz it's a lot...
Try to setup 1506 core and 8400 memory. It`s first and second -don't look at frequency, run some tests and look at results in benchmark.
When you have big frequency it`s not means good performance.
For example my card








With stock parameter and with overclock, as you can see sometime stock better and colder than overclock.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put the right pads in the right places and on all the VRMs.
> Ram and the choakes take the 0.5mm pads.
> Rest of the VRMs take the 0.8mm pads
> 
> Instruction pamphlet says other wise but they also say to use thermal compound on the pads which just adds more thermal resistance. The only advantage thermal compound would add is helping the pads stick to the chips during install.
> 
> The first install I did of my EK block had to redo it to put pads on the vrm right next to the ram chips since the back of the pcb was getting into the 80s on 1.25V. Put the pads on there and doesnt see any more then 40C now.


I put thermal paste on my vram chips, just because the instructions recommend it, can't say I had any problems. How can I find the temp of them? gpuz used to do it on my 290s.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Hi Guys

Looking to upgrade from my Crossfire 290s to the GTX 980Ti.

Currently tossing up between the Palit Super Jetstream and the Gigabyte model.

The Palit seems like a winner so far to me due to superior acoustics and cooling capacity (I don't intend to go SLI) but I'm concerned about the 6 pin connector compared to the gigabyte 2x8 pin. Does anyone know if this will hugely affect the card's boost capabilities?

Cheers


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> No, I didn't increase the power. Do I need to do that?


First off, when you OC these cards, make sure you open GPU-Z and to the Monitoring Tab.

When you adjust a slider on MSI AB, note of the Core and Memory Clocks. These are the actual frequency being applied or the cards are clocked at after Boost. Not the clocks on the main page on GPU-z.

Most cards tops at 1500 Core and 4000 Memory on GPU-Z monitoring. More if you are lucky. So set those by applying some values on MSI AB. Max the power target too. Don't worry about the Voltage yet. You might not need it anyway.









Once you get to the point where Power limit is kicking in, consider flashing a custom BIOS in the main page of this thread. Those have been tweaked to increase the power limits of the card. And some juice (Voltage) if needed.

Enjoy your new toy.


----------



## Medous

Im
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> I put thermal paste on my vram chips, just because the instructions recommend it, can't say I had any problems. How can I find the temp of them? gpuz used to do it on my 290s.


Im using a laser thermometer


----------



## King PWNinater

Is this OC normal for a reference cooler card?


----------



## lolhaxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Guys need help - installed yesterday the ek waterblock to find out that the temps on the backside, where the long thermal pads are, the temps are going up to 80°+ without oc or playing even a demanding game for long so turned it off. What could it be? (gpu prozessor is 55°)


My card is exactly the same - if I touch the back of the PCB where the VRM's are, after some minutes under load, it's enough to be very uncomfortable to hold your finger to - thus I'd imagine it's up around 60-70 degrees.

Contrary to other posts prior suggesting it makes a difference.... I very carefully inspected where the EK block makes contact, and I can confirm categorically that for my card (and I doubt there's a difference) the 2 uncovered SMT component's pictured are some millimeter's recessed compared to the other components, you would need at least 2-3 pieces of thermal pad stacked on top of each other for them to make contact with the block, and seeing as they include <1mm thermal pad's I didn't think it worth potentially messing with the already "relatively speaking" tight tolerances.

I also removed the right angle piece on the far right bottom left as this also does not make contact with the block.

Large stack of caps on the left are also recessed compared to the rest of the components.

Actual pictures during installation:









Here's my take on the VRM -

MOSFET's will generate a substantial amount of heat as they're doing all the heavy lifting.

The chokes/inductors will generate a substantial amount of heat are passing alot of current but they are "basically" just coils of wire, operating at high temperature's is not a significant issue for them.

Capacitors are providing smoothing and transient current - unless under rated I'd not think they'd generate substantial heat.


----------



## HAL900

fx and 980ti


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> fx and 980ti


The Video card is an upgrade







. I plan on upgrading CPU soon too.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRtotoley*
> 
> (gtx 980 backplate) it's the same one for the (GTX 980 ti) there's no difference at all


I have compared the backplate of EVGA gtx 980 and the gtx 980 Ti and there not the same. This image shows the difference. GTX 980 back plate is the first one.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> I have compared the backplate of EVGA gtx 980 and the gtx 980 Ti and there not the same. This image shows the difference. GTX 980 back plate is the first one.


So thermal pads is the only difference. That's pretty much a given.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> I am having a problem overclocking my Gigabyte G1. I need some guidance. I have just returned to the PC build scene after about a 15 year hiatus. Back then overclocking wasn't as easy and supported like it is today. After spending the past week reading info about overclocking the 980 Ti, I finally took the plunge today. I maxed VDC and then bumped up the base clock to about 1400 mhz. As soon as I attempted to run Firestrike it crashed with an error saying the driver stopped responding. I lowered to about 1300 and got a ton of artifacts. Kept lowering it until it ran successfully. Below is my highest stable attempt.


Welcome to boost =)

Like many have said, the base clock is NOT the actual clock speed you'll be running at. When my card's base clock is set to 1302mhz, it actually boosts up to 1533mhz (throttling down to 1506mhz when it gets warm). Any higher than that and I get driver crashes.

1533mhz core is actually above average, even for the Gigabyte G1 Gaming edition. In my opinion, you're lucky if you can get a stable boost clock of ~1500mhz.

So yeah, either use the On Screen Display to determine what your actual boost clock is (check the monitoring tab in MSI Afterburner settings) or keep the GPUZ sensors tab open and monitor that while running your benchmark.


----------



## DRtotoley

Yeah the only difference is the thermal compound that's it nothing else I say that because I took the backplate that I used to have on my gtx 980s now I have those on my gtx 980ti with no problems at all


----------



## Exolaris

So I just recently installed a clean Windows 10, and ever since then my modded bios is acting up. I'm using the max air bios from the initial post, which is supposed to boost to 1.25V. I'm maxing out at 1.274 and 1493 MHz core clock with +0 in afterburner. I've tried reflashing with nvflash, which succeeds, but it's continuing to boost voltage higher than I want, and frankly I don't want a core clock of 1493 with no modifier on it because if it ever becomes unstable I'm not sure what my options would be. Anyone have any ideas? For reference, prior to this (with the same bios) I needed a +190 on the core to reach 1493. Now I'm hitting it with +0.


----------



## Neon01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exolaris*
> 
> So I just recently installed a clean Windows 10, and ever since then my modded bios is acting up. I'm using the max air bios from the initial post, which is supposed to boost to 1.25V. I'm maxing out at 1.274 and 1493 MHz core clock with +0 in afterburner. I've tried reflashing with nvflash, which succeeds, but it's continuing to boost voltage higher than I want, and frankly I don't want a core clock of 1493 with no modifier on it because if it ever becomes unstable I'm not sure what my options would be. Anyone have any ideas? For reference, prior to this (with the same bios) I needed a +190 on the core to reach 1493. Now I'm hitting it with +0.


I posted about this awhile back (I'm on Win 8.1 x64). My experience is the same as yours. Someone else told me that bios is pretty borked, so I would just look to a different one. Oddly enough, none of the bioses act the way they're supposed to for me. The 1281mv bios actually gives me 1274 and zero built in overclock. I use it though since it's one of the few I can get more than 1.23V under (I'm on water) and I can just set the OC for +300mhz.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First off, when you OC these cards, make sure you open GPU-Z and to the Monitoring Tab.
> 
> When you adjust a slider on MSI AB, note of the Core and Memory Clocks. These are the actual frequency being applied or the cards are clocked at after Boost. Not the clocks on the main page on GPU-z.
> 
> Most cards tops at 1500 Core and 4000 Memory on GPU-Z monitoring. More if you are lucky. So set those by applying some values on MSI AB. Max the power target too. Don't worry about the Voltage yet. You might not need it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you get to the point where Power limit is kicking in, consider flashing a custom BIOS in the main page of this thread. Those have been tweaked to increase the power limits of the card. And some juice (Voltage) if needed.
> 
> Enjoy your new toy.


Does GPU-z show if your hitting the power limit, I haven't messed with it or the OC in awhile.


----------



## PCGameFan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The set kraken is the copper plate?


Not sure what you're asking...


----------



## HeavyUser

I just picked up a second Ti and an Acer 4K monitor, I cant wait to try 4k in all its glory!!!!!


----------



## RaleighStClair

My 980ti should be here tomorrow so I have a few questions.

-What is the best stable driver for the 980ti win8.1?

-Should I use DDU before I connect the new card while my current card is still connected?

Thanks guys!


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I just picked up a second Ti and an Acer 4K monitor, I cant wait to try 4k in all its glory!!!!!


I struggled with this forever. Eventually I figured it would be better to stay with the 1 card and get the acer 1440p 144hz and wait for 4k to get to maybe 120hz and then I'd need another video card anyways for the new version of displayport.







I still struggle with whether or not I should get another 980 ti and the 4k acer though.

Let me know how your experience is not just in game but general desktop usage as well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Does GPU-z show if your hitting the power limit, I haven't messed with it or the OC in awhile.


Yes.
Observe the PerfCap monitor. If anything colored shows up, you are limited.

If it says Pwr, you are power limited.


----------



## Schwarz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> My 980ti should be here tomorrow so I have a few questions.
> 
> -What is the best stable driver for the 980ti win8.1?
> 
> -Should I use DDU before I connect the new card while my current card is still connected?
> 
> Thanks guys!


-353.62. Just released today. You should make the switch to Windows 10









-Yes


----------



## Desolutional

I thought 353.62 was buggy on W10? 353.30 is issue free so far.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I struggled with this forever. Eventually I figured it would be better to stay with the 1 card and get the acer 1440p 144hz and wait for 4k to get to maybe 120hz and then I'd need another video card anyways for the new version of displayport.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still struggle with whether or not I should get another 980 ti and the 4k acer though.
> 
> Let me know how your experience is not just in game but general desktop usage as well.


Will do!


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCGameFan*
> 
> Not sure what you're asking...


Important that I know. Do you want to well do it yourself


----------



## Krzych04650

I got my MSI 980 Ti on Saturday and I encountered two problems, or actually three. I am not native English so it may be a bit hardly understandable sometimes, but I hope you will understand me well.

First problem is that box wasn't sealed, is it normal? I will return it anyway because CD wrap was creased and even ripped in one place, so I probably got second hand card. But card was ok with this Remove Before Gaming foil and those red materials on ports.

Second one is that even though I achieved stable +125 on core and +500 on memory clock in benchmarks, I am getting crashes even at +100/+200 in games. Yesterday I got crashed 2 times in 5 minutes in Lord of the Rings Online, which is not even using this card in 50%. More or less the same happens in The Witcher 3 on Ultra 1440p, where usage reaches 90-100%. I even got crash during browsing web yesterday when i forgot to go back to default clocks after playing. I don't see this card being so much overclocked by MSI so I cannot add even +100 on core, so something is wrong here. I have 77% ASIC, so this is ok. Anyway, I am getting crashes in games even below 1450 frequency, according to MSI Afterburner, while in benchamarks I am running at 1473 (+125 core) with no problem. I am getting crashed at about +140, even with maxed voltage.

Another one is Geforce Experience problem. I get like 1 minute lag while entering desktop after turning computer on and after restart. After this minute system is playing the same sound like when you input for example pendrive and after it everything comes back to normal.

I have brand new Corsair 750W Modular 80+ GOLD (CS750M) PSU. I made format before installing card, so Windows is also brand new.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwarz*
> 
> -353.62. Just released today. You should make the switch to Windows 10
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Yes


So for those of use that don't want to switch yet to W10 I guess the 353.30 is the way to go for w8.1?


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I got my MSI 980 Ti on Saturday and I encountered two problems, or actually three. I am not native English so it may be a bit hardly understandable sometimes, but I hope you will understand me well.
> 
> First problem is that box wasn't sealed, is it normal? I will return it anyway because CD wrap was creased and even ripped in one place, so I probably got second hand card. But card was ok with this Remove Before Gaming foil and those red materials on ports.
> 
> Second one is that even though I achieved stable +125 on core and +500 on memory clock in benchmarks, I am getting crashes even at +100/+200 in games. Yesterday I got crashed 2 times in 5 minutes in Lord of the Rings Online, which is not even using this card in 50%. More or less the same happens in The Witcher 3 on Ultra 1440p, where usage reaches 90-100%. I even got crash during browsing web yesterday when i forgot to go back to default clocks after playing. I don't see this card being so much overclocked by MSI so I cannot add even +100 on core, so something is wrong here. I have 77% ASIC, so this is ok. Anyway, I am getting crashes in games even below 1450 frequency, according to MSI Afterburner, while in benchamarks I am running at 1473 (+125 core) with no problem. I am getting crashed at about +140, even with maxed voltage.
> 
> Another one is Geforce Experience problem. I get like 1 minute lag while entering desktop after turning computer on and after restart. After this minute system is playing the same sound like when you input for example pendrive and after it everything comes back to normal.
> 
> I have brand new Corsair 750W Modular 80+ GOLD (CS750M) PSU. I made format before installing card, so Windows is also brand new.


1. Then your card was likely used before. Its supposed to have shrink wrap.
2. Your not stable then and Witcher 3 crashes on a lot of peoples setups with overclocked nvidia GPUS. You can try to use a bodified BIOS with higher voltage but no guarentee.
3. Geforce experience is crap. Don't use it. Rip out and install your own drivers.


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

I agree with BlueSaber..

1 -- Your card was Definitely a return from someone else.
2 -- Witcher is buggy as heck.
3 -- Geforce Experience is Crap!! Uninstall and download your own drivers and make game adjustments on your own.

I would RETURN your card because it was definitely a return from someone else. ALL cards are supposed to have Shrink Wrap from the factory.


----------



## WhiteDragon 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So for those of use that don't want to switch yet to W10 I guess the 353.30 is the way to go for w8.1?


I am on W7 and 353.30 is by far the best Gaming Driver I have found


----------



## RaleighStClair

Thanks


----------



## Krzych04650

I have already started returning procedure. I am waiting for their answer and how they are going to explain themselves. This will determine my reaction. I am very disappointed, I was buying everything from them for two years now and there was no problems, and now they are sending me second hand card...

I am getting tired with all of those problems with GPUs. First terrible coil wine on Asus 980, card sent to RMA and no response from Asus after 25 days, so I took my money back, now second hand MSi 980 Ti with zero overclock, crashes and strange screen bleeding sometimes. Now I will exchange it and get new problems for sure, probably coil whine again... Sometimes I just want my perfect zero problems r9 270x back...

This is just bull****. You are paying heavy money for a card, in Poland is very very heavy money, and 9 of 10 of those are cards are crap and you have to win a lottery to get good one or exchange 100 times. I have bought new PC over month ago and I wasn't playing at all, I was just returning , exchanging, waiting 25 day for RMA response and taking my money back. Are those problems are only with custom cards or reference too?


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> So for those of use that don't want to switch yet to W10 I guess the 353.30 is the way to go for w8.1?


Absolutely NOT, my home machine is on 8.1, updated drivers to the newest ones and everything is working as it should. Read the release notes for the driver is you are concerned.


----------



## JynxLee

I used the RTM for a little over a week and once it started forcing nvdia drivers on me I had nothing but problems. I went back to 8.1. Hopefully MS will start to allow us to choose I'll driver downloads and then I'll try 10 again.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> . Hopefully MS will start to allow us to choose I'll driver downloads and then I'll try 10 again.


Lol, don't bet on that


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Lol, don't bet on that


It's possible but that comes down to us. But with most of the population not knowing better yea I doubt it. And it would require Microsoft to admit it was a bad idea. I'm usually the guy who adopts pretty early or holds out only because I will only do clean installs and I just have to wait for a day that I feel like doing everything all over. But this is the first time I feel like I shouldn't use the newer windows.


----------



## chronicfx

Hello everyone. I just moved into a new place. The sad part is the outlets are shared with the airconditioners on every line. My rig has 3x 290x and not a single outlet to support it. My choices would be to move to 2 card crossfire or sell all three hopefullly recoup $500+ and buy a 980 Ti. I am leaning towards the latter as the frametimes will be better with single card.My pick right now is between the zotac models, the amp!extreme or the arctic storm. So a couple questions:

1. Does anyone have a positive answer on whether or not the threading is G3/8 on the arctic storm waterblock?

2. If I decided to keep the fittings it comes with (I know there are questions of warranty when you remove them) can you at least switch the barbs and caps in the rear of the card to make it so the tubing does not have to go around and under the card in a vertical case?

I have an xspc triple and single rad top and rear with an xspc D5 pump. I would need run the 3/8 tubing on the card and 7/16 for the rest of the loop.

Thanks for the answers, I would be making this purchase within two weeks. Rig is in my sig.

Hopefully you will see more of me soon!


----------



## FuZiioN

Just opened getting ready to tear my PC apart and start moving it over to the new case and get this bad boy running!


----------



## HeinrichHimmler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Hello everyone. I just moved into a new place. The sad part is the outlets are shared with the airconditioners on every line. My rig has 3x 290x and not a single outlet to support it. My choices would be to move to 2 card crossfire or sell all three hopefullly recoup $500+ and buy a 980 Ti. I am leaning towards the latter as the frametimes will be better with single card.My pick right now is between the zotac models, the amp!extreme or the arctic storm. So a couple questions:
> 
> 1. Does anyone have a positive answer on whether or not the threading is G3/8 on the arctic storm waterblock?
> 
> 2. If I decided to keep the fittings it comes with (I know there are questions of warranty when you remove them) can you at least switch the barbs and caps in the rear of the card to make it so the tubing does not have to go around and under the card in a vertical case?
> 
> I have an xspc triple and single rad top and rear with an xspc D5 pump. I would need run the 3/8 tubing on the card and 7/16 for the rest of the loop.
> 
> Thanks for the answers, I would be making this purchase within two weeks. Rig is in my sig.
> 
> Hopefully you will see more of me soon!


I would move or add more outlets


----------



## scorpscarx

Unless I'm missing something, it doesn't force driver installs via windows update, not if you turn the setting off there for drivers, and again in advanced system properties.


----------



## Teiji

Just got my EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ACX+ backplate. It's running great but kinda weird boost numbers. The spec stated that the boost clock should be 1190 MHz, but ingame I get around 1316 Mhz (as reported by AfterBurner OSD) WITH DOING ANY OVERCLOCK.

I didn't bother with that much so I overclock it myself. I got +160 Mhz core clock and +500 Mhz memory clock without adding any core voltage. AfterBurner 4.1.1 reported 1476 Mhz core clock, but GPU-Z reported 1350 Mhz .

So to reiterate,

*BEFORE I OC:*
Default: 1102
Boost reported by GPUZ: 1190
Boost reported by AfterBurner: 1316

*AFTER I OC:*
Default: 1262
Boost reported by GPUZ: 1350
Boost reported by AfterBurner: 1476

Did I get an extra +126 free OC by EVGA? Or should I be worried about this strange recordings by different programs? (see pic below)

P.S. ASIC quality is 76%.


----------



## Somasonic

The card will boost as high as it can until it hits a power or temperature limit at which point it will remain steady or downclock if necessary. 1316Mhz is nice out of the box boost. Not sure why you're seeing different numbers from different software though...


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> Just got my EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ACX+ backplate. It's running great but kinda weird boost numbers. The spec stated that the boost clock should be 1190 MHz, but ingame I get around 1316 Mhz (as reported by AfterBurner OSD) WITH DOING ANY OVERCLOCK.
> 
> I didn't bother with that much so I overclock it myself. I got +160 Mhz core clock and +500 Mhz memory clock without adding any core voltage. AfterBurner 4.1.1 reported 1476 Mhz core clock, but GPU-Z reported 1350 Mhz .
> 
> So to reiterate,
> 
> *BEFORE I OC:*
> Default: 1102
> Boost reported by GPUZ: 1190
> Boost reported by AfterBurner: 1316
> 
> *AFTER I OC:*
> Default: 1262
> Boost reported by GPUZ: 1350
> Boost reported by AfterBurner: 1476
> 
> Did I get an extra +126 free OC by EVGA? Or should I be worried about this strange recordings by different programs? (see pic below)
> 
> P.S. ASIC quality is 76%.


AB and GPU-Z are showing you two different things. GPU-Z is showing you the nominal boost, which is what it's "supposed" to give. AB is reporting actual boost, which is determined by power, temps, etc, and is almost always higher than the theoretical baseline that's does into the bios.

If you look at the monitoring tab in GPU-Z, you'll see that it's reporting the same boost as AB.


----------



## Teiji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> AB and GPU-Z are showing you two different things. GPU-Z is showing you the nominal boost, which is what it's "supposed" to give. AB is reporting actual boost, which is determined by power, temps, etc, and is almost always higher than the theoretical baseline that's does into the bios.
> 
> If you look at the monitoring tab in GPU-Z, you'll see that it's reporting the same boost as AB.


You are right. I just checked GPUZ Sensor tab and it shows 1476 too. So this is normal? And I have a good card that I don't have to worry about?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> You are right. I just checked GPUZ Sensor tab and it shows 1476 too. So this is normal? And I have a good card that I don't have to worry about?


Yep. 1476 is a pretty typical overclock for a 980 ti.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Yep. 1476 is a pretty typical overclock for a 980 ti.


If that achieved without overvolt, than its a god one.


----------



## bmgjet

Thats how my EVGA SC 63% overclocks.
1475mhz stock voltage 110% power limit
1500mhz 1.25V 120% power limit with modded bios
More voltage doesnt allow it going any higher and im on EK water block.

So pretty typical over clock for reference pcb.


----------



## Teiji

Thank you guys! I'm very happy with this OC. Gonna play some games and hope it's stable.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Teiji*
> 
> You are right. I just checked GPUZ Sensor tab and it shows 1476 too. So this is normal? And I have a good card that I don't have to worry about?


Ah silly me, I assumed you were looking at sensor tab earlier


----------



## thrgk

Does the latest stable MSI AB work on windows 10 ok? 4.1.1


----------



## robertr1

Got a great Gig G1 card today!

73% asic
1500 core
8000 mem
NO extra power limit or voltage needed
temps never exceed 66-67c and fan isn't noisy at all
Power draw never exceeds 90% even

I'm very happy!

I'm not even going to try n max it out because that combo above I can run all day and not worry about the longevity of the card.

gb1500core8000memstockvolts.png 248k .png file


----------



## Malamute3511

Got Galax 980ti Hall of Fame. So far loving card. On stock clocks I get around 4000 score on valley bench,
[


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> Got a great Gig G1 card today!
> 
> 73% asic
> 1500 core
> 8000 mem
> NO extra power limit or voltage needed
> temps never exceed 66-67c and fan isn't noisy at all
> Power draw never exceeds 90% even
> 
> I'm very happy!
> 
> I'm not even going to try n max it out because that combo above I can run all day and not worry about the longevity of the card.
> 
> gb1500core8000memstockvolts.png 248k .png file


That's cool but is that OC stable in games like Witcher 3, GTA V, BO2 at max settings without crashing? I'm talking after countless of hours of gaming at that OC.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's cool but is that OC stable in games like Witcher 3, GTA V, BO2 at max settings without crashing? I'm talking after countless of hours of gaming at that OC.


I do 1554 MHz on GTAV all day long, why wouldn't he do it at 1500?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I do 1554 MHz on GTAV all day long, why wouldn't he do it at 1500?


Because 1500Mhz/8Ghz fully stable at stock volts isn't common. A lot of folks look at posts like his and wonder why their cards don't run at those speeds and start the return process.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Because 1500Mhz/8Ghz fully stable at stock volts isn't common. A lot of folks look at posts like his and wonder why their cards don't run at those speeds and start the return process.


And no Power Target adjustments. Stock Bios too. He might as well just add, 20% fan speed into that mix.









I'm calling shenanigans til he posts Proofs. lololol


----------



## robertr1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> That's cool but is that OC stable in games like Witcher 3, GTA V, BO2 at max settings without crashing? I'm talking after countless of hours of gaming at that OC.


I only just got the card. Here is 3d mark btw: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7955306

Graphics Score 21000 Physics Score 11325 Combined Score 7230

Been playing BF4 for an hour now and it's seems fine so far. Will report if there are other issues!

Ran valley a few times also. 104.9 same settings as before

gb1500core8000memstockvoltsvalley.png 243k .png file


----------



## james8

i got a terrible 65.4% ASIC on my card. do you guys think i should return the card for a replacement? does ASIC affect max OC much?


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i got a terrible 65.4% ASIC on my card. do you guys think i should return the card for a replacement? does ASIC affect max OC much?


My card has 61.3% and my friends has 63% i dont think its something worth returning.... I get a oc of about 1440mhz but im happy with the card


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> i got a terrible 65.4% ASIC on my card. do you guys think i should return the card for a replacement? does ASIC affect max OC much?


Mine's a reference with an ASIC of 67 IIRC. Does 1520/2050.

But if you bought like a top end model, ASIC should be high. You can RMA it.


----------



## mus1mus

Just searched yesterday and didn't get this. Anyway, any improvement so far?


----------



## HeavyUser

Yes, many improvements. Below are the release notes.

http://us.download.nvidia.com/Windows/353.62/353.62-win8-win7-winvista-desktop-release-notes.pdf


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> And no Power Target adjustments. Stock Bios too. He might as well just add, 20% fan speed into that mix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm calling shenanigans til he posts Proofs. lololol


I got my G1 today that can do 1500Mhz and 8Ghz VRAM but I needed +87mV lol. 66% ASIC. Complate Stability is unknown at this stage.


----------



## Schwuar

After reading about a box not being selaed in slightly worried that mine wasnt now. Its a g1 and there was no shrink wrap around the box. No seals on the box either. It was in the antistatic bag though which was sealed

Is this normal?


----------



## dzb87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schwuar*
> 
> After reading about a box not being selaed in slightly worried that mine wasnt now. Its a g1 and there was no shrink wrap around the box. No seals on the box either. It was in the antistatic bag though which was sealed
> 
> Is this normal?


Yes, I had mine G1 Gaming packed same way.
There was also plastic protective foil on cooler.


----------



## Bryanud

Went with the Zotac 980ti AMP Extreme since it's only $630 on Jet.com. Unfortunately due to a mix up they sent me both the AMP extreme and the regular AMP (charged for both, about 25% my fault though). Anyway, went and installed the amp extreme - ASIC of 57%. I don't know if that's a record or something, but I think I'm pretty close. Runs 50 degrees idle and with load quickly goes to 69-70 degrees.

I can successfully overclock it to 1420Mhz... Anything more and it crashes instantly. What a card.

So I went ahead and installed the regular AMP edition instead for kicks. ASIC 69.7%. Runs about 52 degrees while idle. Easily overclocks to 1450 MHz and 8000Mhz memory (so far). Haven't tried to push it much further with clocks or voltage. To top it off, it only reaches 64-65 degrees. Oh yeah, and it only takes up 2 slots instead of 3. One weird thing is Zotac just forgot to put their logo/design on the top of this card. Just a plain grey slab. Odd.

So I'm thinking I'm just going to keep the non-extreme 980ti AMP for $597. Seems like the extra $33 isn't getting me much in this case.


----------



## Schwuar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dzb87*
> 
> Yes, I had mine G1 Gaming packed same way.
> There was also plastic protective foil on cooler.


Ah cool, im pretty sure mine had the plastic on the cooler as well but cant remember


----------



## EarlZ

1500Mhz stable is rare , people please STOP misleading others that every single card in the planet can do it.


----------



## Leapo

Reporting in with an MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G!

Installed a Corsair H75 on it using an NZXT G10 bracket (kept the MSI front-plate, backplate, and VRM heatsinks). Temps are fantastic, at 28c idle and 62c load









I'm about to start overclocking. ASIC score reports as 83.3%, so I'm expecting good things.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

My best graphics score yet! Boosted to 1530mhz at gpu intensive sections, the card is on a custom loop.


----------



## ice2hot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bryanud*
> 
> Went with the Zotac 980ti AMP Extreme since it's only $630 on Jet.com. Unfortunately due to a mix up they sent me both the AMP extreme and the regular AMP (charged for both, about 25% my fault though). Anyway, went and installed the amp extreme - ASIC of 57%. I don't know if that's a record or something, but I think I'm pretty close. Runs 50 degrees idle and with load quickly goes to 69-70 degrees.
> 
> I can successfully overclock it to 1420Mhz... Anything more and it crashes instantly. What a card.
> 
> So I went ahead and installed the regular AMP edition instead for kicks. ASIC 69.7%. Runs about 52 degrees while idle. Easily overclocks to 1450 MHz and 8000Mhz memory (so far). Haven't tried to push it much further with clocks or voltage. To top it off, it only reaches 64-65 degrees. Oh yeah, and it only takes up 2 slots instead of 3. One weird thing is Zotac just forgot to put their logo/design on the top of this card. Just a plain grey slab. Odd.
> 
> So I'm thinking I'm just going to keep the non-extreme 980ti AMP for $597. Seems like the extra $33 isn't getting me much in this case.


Well I have the reference gigabyte gtx card and I have it overclocked to baseclcok+250mhz with memory +450 and power output 110 and voltage maxed to +0.00. I also tried keeping the voltage at +0.87 but didn't make a difference in the witcher 3 game play.

Created a fan profile which runs at 67% to keep the card under 80 Degrees. It stays at 75 degrees. This was with 0.00 voltage At 0.87+ the temp rose to 82

On the witcher 3 I am not able to get more than 1450 MHz keeping the resolution at 2708. Im not pushing the card further as the temperature rises.

I'm planning on getting the krakten g1 with the nzxt x31. Will that help me to push the clock further and get higher fps


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Thats damn good asic! EVGA could charge $1000 for that in a classy, nice one should be good oc'er on water defo! (but msi heatsink should suffice completely for the golden 1500mhz)


----------



## baasgene

It seems a lot of the Ti cards does have some form of coil whine, even my Hof Ti has some (albeit unnoticeable during normal operation, only notice it during benches in complete silence and it's not unsettling at all)

How many of you do actually have a card with absolutely no coil whine?


----------



## Medous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baasgene*
> 
> How many of you do actually have a card with absolutely no coil whine?


My ref. pny has absolutely none (running on a custom loop so I can say for sure). Not in benchmarks, not in the games (pre ad scenes, video scenes etc, where the fps are going crazy high).


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Reporting in with an MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G!
> 
> Installed a Corsair H75 on it using an NZXT G10 bracket (kept the MSI front-plate, backplate, and VRM heatsinks). Temps are fantastic, at 28c idle and 62c load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to start overclocking. ASIC score reports as 83.3%, so I'm expecting good things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Thats damn good asic! EVGA could charge $1000 for that in a classy, nice one should be good oc'er on water defo! (but msi heatsink should suffice completely for the golden 1500mhz)


I'm going to need a modified BIOS with an increased power target for any serious overclocking, honestly. 1500MHz is certainly possible on this card... but what I'm finding is, any OC higher than about 1400 MHz, and the card starts to throttle because it's bumping up against its power limit.

On a better note, the memory on this thing overclocks like crazy. I'm pulling +750 MHz (8500 MHz effective) without any trouble.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *baasgene*
> 
> It seems a lot of the Ti cards does have some form of coil whine, even my Hof Ti has some (albeit unnoticeable during normal operation, only notice it during benches in complete silence and it's not unsettling at all)
> 
> How many of you do actually have a card with absolutely no coil whine?


I got pretty annoying coil whine while on loading screens, folding at home stuff like that, BUT I have no case atm, its all exposed on the mobo box till tomorrow








Leapo, I have the reference card, my overclocking settings are in my results ( last pic) if you're curious.


----------



## mus1mus

Spoiler: Let's stop the 1500 / 8000 rumor as some people are butthurt not getting a good clocking expensive custom cooled card.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> 1500Mhz stable is rare , people please STOP misleading others that every single card in the planet can do it.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> 
> My best graphics score yet! Boosted to 1530mhz at gpu intensive sections, the card is on a custom loop.


NOICE!

Here's the best I have gotten before my X99 went into trouble. 1522 / 2025 IIRC


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NOICE!
> 
> Here's the best I have gotten before my X99 went into trouble. 1522 / 2025 IIRC


Thanks







your score is pretty amazing! Shows my cpu is a bit dated haha.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> NOICE!
> 
> Here's the best I have gotten before my X99 went into trouble. 1522 / 2025 IIRC
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your score is pretty amazing! Shows my cpu is a bit dated haha.
Click to expand...

Ohh, you can still push that thing. Don't worry, the higher the RES, the lesser you will notice the effect of the CPU. And D12 baby. Very near!








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5196034


----------



## iateab

Question for you guys:

Can I continue to safely run Sheyster's 1281 bios 24/7 on my reference card. The card is watercooled and stays under 45 C typically.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> I got pretty annoying coil whine while on loading screens, folding at home stuff like that, BUT I have no case atm, its all exposed on the mobo box till tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leapo, I have the reference card, my overclocking settings are in my results ( last pic) if you're curious.


Coil whine is pretty easy to fix, my 290 Tri X was notorious for this. I just disassembled it and put some Seksui Thermal Tape over each of the inductors to prevent the two pieces from vibrating. Some people even squelched some hot glue over the inductors too. Whatever the method, its very effective.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Medous*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *baasgene*
> 
> How many of you do actually have a card with absolutely no coil whine?
> 
> 
> 
> My ref. pny has absolutely none (running on a custom loop so I can say for sure). Not in benchmarks, not in the games (pre ad scenes, video scenes etc, where the fps are going crazy high).
Click to expand...

Both of my zotac ref cards have no coilwhine


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iateab*
> 
> Question for you guys:
> 
> Can I continue to safely run Sheyster's 1281 bios 24/7 on my reference card. The card is watercooled and stays under 45 C typically.


I would


----------



## maynard14

luckily my 980 ti g1 doesnt have coil whine this card is a beast and have a very good cooler







havent overclockyet coz stock is more than enough for me in 1080p 120hz monitor, all games max out even in 8x msaa


----------



## wholeeo

Trying to play New Vegas but my cards are somehow jumping through P states during the game causing massive frame drops.









II's as if the cards don't want to wake up for the game.









edit: Word on the streets is that this is a Win 10 Gsync/Vsync Off bug. We'll see.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Interesting, might do that. Thanks


----------



## Sumner Rol

Had to RMA my SC+ due to Windows Welcome > black screen error / safe mode only. Luckily I still had my 780. Hoping the silicon gods give me a card better than I had, or at least equal to the first.


----------



## JoeLithium

Ok so....

I'm getting my EVGA GTX 980ti ACX 2.0+ tonight (Gotta pick it up from UPS). I'm stepping up from a GTX 980 SC+ ACX 2.0

I'm pretty new to this so I just wanted to ask. Which bios would be the best for me to flash starting out and testing. I'm familiar with overclocking in general. (I've got my 2600k kicking at 4.8 right now, pretty proud of that but I'm starting to think it's just a golden chip).

Anyway. I'm keeping it Air Cooled with the ACX 2.0 for now, I might switch to water later. But for now, could I try out Shysters 425 1.281 bios or am I just asking for trouble? I wasn't sure if the ACX would be enough cooling for it (running the fan high won't really bother me).

I tried searching the thread but couldn't quite come up with an answer to this.

I am definitely going to check my ASIC quality first.

Any advice would be awesome. Thanks!


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Stock bios should be fine for at least 1400mhz ish. No need to flash a bios on it unless its really limiting you.


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeLithium*
> 
> Ok so....
> 
> I'm getting my EVGA GTX 980ti ACX 2.0+ tonight (Gotta pick it up from UPS). I'm stepping up from a GTX 980 SC+ ACX 2.0
> 
> I'm pretty new to this so I just wanted to ask. Which bios would be the best for me to flash starting out and testing. I'm familiar with overclocking in general. (I've got my 2600k kicking at 4.8 right now, pretty proud of that but I'm starting to think it's just a golden chip).
> 
> Anyway. I'm keeping it Air Cooled with the ACX 2.0 for now, I might switch to water later. But for now, could I try out Shysters 425 1.281 bios or am I just asking for trouble? I wasn't sure if the ACX would be enough cooling for it (running the fan high won't really bother me).
> 
> I tried searching the thread but couldn't quite come up with an answer to this.
> 
> I am definitely going to check my ASIC quality first.
> 
> Any advice would be awesome. Thanks!


If you change Bios the only reason is to avoid the throttling of the card at 65c. This isn't a bad idea given that the card is plenty safe up to 75c.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> If you change Bios the only reason is to avoid the throttling of the card at 65c. This isn't a bad idea given that the card is plenty safe up to 75c.


For some reason I was thinking they all throttled at 65c just that the bios flash got rid of power limit throttling. So do both 425 bios on the main page stop throttling at 65c?


----------



## tconroy135

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> For some reason I was thinking they all throttled at 65c just that the bios flash got rid of power limit throttling. So do both 425 bios on the main page stop throttling at 65c?


Not 100% sure because Im using a TX Sheyster's Ultimate Bios.


----------



## JoeLithium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tconroy135*
> 
> If you change Bios the only reason is to avoid the throttling of the card at 65c. This isn't a bad idea given that the card is plenty safe up to 75c.


Well that's sort of what I'm looking for. I generally do this kind of thing as a hobby more than I NEED the power. So you think trying it would be worth a shot?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Stock bios should be fine for at least 1400mhz ish. No need to flash a bios on it unless its really limiting you.


I'm sure it won't be limiting me really. Just more to see what I can safely get it up to.


----------



## Medous

Just tried 2 times to install the water cooling bios from 1 post (980Ti-SC-425-1281), over the maxair, but after the restart nothing happens, its back to maxair digits... What am I doing wrong? Last time Ive did the same and all worked fine. (I noticed this time it only asked to press y once, last time it was at least 2 times and the display went VERY small, this time no such thing).


----------



## Agenesis

Got my classified a few hours ago. 69% ASIC and 1392 stock boost. Tried 1520mhz but it crashed after 30 minutes. Been running at 1500mhz heaven now for a few hours. This is all with 140% power limit and 100% fan speed. Tried to increase the voltage but it appears there's a hard cap at 1200mv.

From the look of things I got a slightly above average card. No coil whine either. Man it feels like I've just used up all my luck for the year.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Got my classified a few hours ago. 69% ASIC and 1392 stock boost. Tried 1520mhz but it crashed after 30 minutes. Been running at 1500mhz heaven now for a few hours. This is all with 140% power limit and 100% fan speed. Tried to increase the voltage but it appears there's a hard cap at 1200mv.
> 
> From the look of things I got a slightly above average card. No coil whine either. Man it feels like I've just used up all my luck for the year.


1520 is very good for that ASIC, actually a bit better than mine with 73.5%!

and please the classys are NOT voltage capped. use PX or the classy tool ver 2.1.2.0 and ignore software monitoring; _it reports up to .08 LESS_ under load than a DMM reading for me.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Got my classified a few hours ago. 69% ASIC and 1392 stock boost. Tried 1520mhz but it crashed after 30 minutes. Been running at 1500mhz heaven now for a few hours. This is all with 140% power limit and 100% fan speed. Tried to increase the voltage but it appears there's a hard cap at 1200mv.
> 
> From the look of things I got a slightly above average card. No coil whine either. Man it feels like I've just used up all my luck for the year.


how are your temps? you can try this bios and see if it bumps the voltage. Ordered my classy today.


----------



## Agenesis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 1520 is very good for that ASIC, actually a bit better than mine with 73.5%!
> 
> and please the classys are NOT voltage capped. use PX or the classy tool ver 2.1.2.0 and ignore software monitoring; _it reports up to .08 LESS_ under load than a DMM reading for me.


Thanks I'll try that out. Got any ideas what safe voltage ranges are? From looking around most people are only adding about 50mv.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> how are your temps? you can try this bios and see if it bumps the voltage. Ordered my classy today.


64c with the fan at 100%. Noise is surprisingly bearable with a nice low frequency hum.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 1520 is very good for that ASIC, actually a bit better than mine with 73.5%!
> 
> and please the classys are NOT voltage capped. use PX or the classy tool ver 2.1.2.0 and ignore software monitoring; _it reports up to .08 LESS_ under load than a DMM reading for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks I'll try that out. Got any ideas what safe voltage ranges are? From looking around most people are only adding about 50mv.
Click to expand...

i'd suggest using PX, even though i prefer afterburner - it did not seem to adjust voltages _for me._ i'm going to guess its the different voltage controller on the classy as opposed to reference. i tried PX, clicked on OVERBOOST and set 1.225 which gave me 1.250 on the DMM but monitoring reported 1.179- 1.19ish.

i understand the most best or best most is 1.275ish max; after that you just end up adding heat and power consumption. soooo . .maybe PX and OVERBOOST and 1.250 ? ? ?

the classy controller is also pretty heavy handed at what voltage it gives for a setting - sometimes up to .056 more. so if you're going blind (no DMM) i'd suggest PX. seeems a smaller difference in actual.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so ive asked before but WHEN IS LIGHTNING GOING TO COME OUT OF HIDING passed on classy like 3 times already getting anxious


----------



## Ruok2bu

I read that you need 2 GTX 980's to run games in 4K. Is this true? Or is it possible with 1 card (but FPS would be bad)?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Oh yeah! My 980Ti arrived yesterday.


Awesome dude.


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> I'm going to need a modified BIOS with an increased power target for any serious overclocking, honestly. 1500MHz is certainly possible on this card... but what I'm finding is, any OC higher than about 1400 MHz, and the card starts to throttle because it's bumping up against its power limit.
> 
> On a better note, the memory on this thing overclocks like crazy. I'm pulling +750 MHz (8500 MHz effective) without any trouble.


Wow, 83.3% is a high ASIC! What type of memory does your card have? My card has 80.5% ASIC and without a BIOS flash, I too hit the Power Target limit fairly quickly. I think I hit 110% PT around 1450 or so.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruok2bu*
> 
> I read that you need 2 GTX 980's to run games in 4K. Is this true? Or is it possible with 1 card (but FPS would be bad)?


You could run 4k with SLI 980's a 980Ti or Titan X ........ I believe the SLi will perform better than either or the others in 4k UNTIL you bump into memory limitations though.

SS


----------



## ZRTApocalypse

I'm not all that experienced with overclocking but I think this Zotac 980 ti AMP Extreme edition has done well.


----------



## Ruok2bu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> You could run 4k with SLI 980's a 980Ti or Titan X ........ I believe the SLi will perform better than either or the others in 4k UNTIL you bump into memory limitations though.
> 
> SS


Is that RAM based limitations or video card limitations? I have 32GB of DDR3 ram but i only have a single GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked+. I'm looking into getting a new monitor and i wasn't sure if getting a 4K monitor is worth it if my single video card can't handle 4K gaming.


----------



## scaramonga

OK, what BIOS you guys recommend for my Zotac reference 980Ti?

On water - EK TitanX block fitted, sitting at 23c idle.










ASIC is not looking good, but there ya go


----------



## mus1mus

OC'ing these cards I think is more of Power Limits / Driver dependent than ASIC quality.

How a Driver fails without any signs of instability (artifacts) is just terribad Driver optimisation IMO.


----------



## Djinn206

Got my Classy yesterday.









ASIC 74.1, so quite ok I think.

Have not had a lot of time to test it yet, just made a few Heaven and Firestrike runs and played Witcher 3 for about half an hour.

No problems so far (OCed to 1475/3903 MHz).


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> OK, what BIOS you guys recommend for my Zotac reference 980Ti?
> 
> On water - EK TitanX block fitted, sitting at 23c idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC is not looking good, but there ya go


Im interested in knowing how far you can clock the GPU that will be 3dmark fire strike loop stable ( at least 3 loops )

I also have a zotac reference cards at 68 and 70 ASIC. they top out at 1418, So i run them at 1405

Windows 10 Pro 3dmark score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7978553


----------



## EarlZ

I need some help in figuring out why my 980TI's are scoring really low in benchmarks

1190Mhz ( stock boost that my cards do )
Using NVIDIA per app profile to disable SLI
NVCP Texture Filter Quality : High Quality

*** SINGLE CARD***

1190Mhz stock boost ( http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7979001)

*** SLI***


1190Mhz stock boost ( http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7978937 )

I see people scoring as high as 21,900 upwards on the Graphics score

such as this:


Granting that this is at 1555Mhz / 8Ghz, but the difference is astronomical! ( not my score )

Unigine Valley 1.0 *** SLI *** Maxed Settings


Unigine Heaven 4.0 ***SLI*** Maxed Settings


EDIT:

Tried my 1405Mhz again with a different bios settings

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7983097

18,899


----------



## mus1mus

3DMark doesn't score it linearly. You might be having low minimums that affect the score.

Also note that the run you posted may just be a Benchmark run and not indicative of any stability nor good for daily gaming.

Try to OC yours max and check the score. You might also be capped by the power limits. Or throttling


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 3DMark doesn't score it linearly. You might be having low minimums that affect the score.
> 
> Also note that the run you posted may just be a Benchmark run and not indicative of any stability nor good for daily gaming.
> 
> Try to OC yours max and check the score. You might also be capped by the power limits. Or throttling


Id like to figure out first how my stock scores are doing before I repost my OC scores with 3dmark.

Running heaven and valley now.


----------



## NitrousX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I need some help in figuring out why my 980TI's are scoring really low in benchmarks
> 
> 1190Mhz ( stock boost that my cards do )
> Using NVIDIA per app profile to disable SLI
> NVCP Texture Filter Quality : High Quality
> 
> *** SINGLE CARD***
> 
> 1190Mhz stock boost ( http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7979001)
> 
> *** SLI***
> 
> 
> 1190Mhz stock boost ( http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7978937 )
> 
> I see people scoring as high as 21,900 upwards on the Graphics score
> 
> such as this:
> 
> 
> Granting that this is at 1555Mhz / 8Ghz, but the difference is astronomical!


This is what I get with my 980 TI SC (boosts to 1290Mhz)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7979324?


----------



## scaramonga

Initial run @ stock, before BIOS modding.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5563356


----------



## mus1mus

I believe this is my very first run at the card.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5168201

And after using the modded bios.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5171598


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

How long are the 980ti hybrid tubes? about 45cm ?


----------



## dVeLoPe

will the lightning be released any time soon??????


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Sorry for the change subject.. im using the latest MSI afterburner

ok before def i knew my crossfire was working, i had a 295x2 and 2950x... some games all 3 gpus would work, but most it would be 2.

Anyways i wanted to try Nvidia since i havent in a long time see what would it be like.

So at present in my rig im running 295x2 + 980Ti SC, obviously not at the same time, they are both powered, when ever i want to play one game with a particular card i plug the monitor cabled (hdmi) into that card and it gets detected.

Did notice when playing games with 295x2 that MSI would only show one gpu usage however the temps/gpu/mem clocks for both GPU's will be running at full pelt.

Is it correct to assume msi does not like mixing cards from 2 different groups....

I notice whenever i switched to particular card, in MSI everything was detected as normal...

For you reference, top card is Nvidia 980ti second card is AMD 295x2, both latest drivers installed, i installed AMD first then Nvidia....

Im assuming if when playing games with the 295x2 and i can see clocks for both gpus and memory go up along with temps that its running in crossfire mode, in GPUz it says its detected

Im not having any problems when switching between games or booting up with one of the cards, all running fine and stable

Id be grateful for you advice and thoughts

Thanks


----------



## Irev

would I benefit with a custom bios for oc my pali 980ti?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> would I benefit with a custom bios for oc my pali 980ti?


What stable clocks are you getting ?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Got my Classy yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC 74.1, so quite ok I think.
> 
> Have not had a lot of time to test it yet, just made a few Heaven and Firestrike runs and played Witcher 3 for about half an hour.
> 
> No problems so far (OCed to 1475/3903 MHz).


Glad to hear it! I ordered mine yesterday and the hydrocopper was in stock too... I had a real dilemma on my hands but also did not want to wait to long. I decided to stay air cooled and go with the classy. I hope I did not make a mistake It arrives tuesday.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Sorry for the change subject.. im using the latest MSI afterburner
> 
> ok before def i knew my crossfire was working, i had a 295x2 and 2950x... some games all 3 gpus would work, but most it would be 2.
> 
> Anyways i wanted to try Nvidia since i havent in a long time see what would it be like.
> 
> So at present in my rig im running 295x2 + 980Ti SC, obviously not at the same time, they are both powered, when ever i want to play one game with a particular card i plug the monitor cabled (hdmi) into that card and it gets detected.
> 
> Did notice when playing games with 295x2 that MSI would only show one gpu usage however the temps/gpu/mem clocks for both GPU's will be running at full pelt.
> 
> Is it correct to assume msi does not like mixing cards from 2 different groups....
> 
> I notice whenever i switched to particular card, in MSI everything was detected as normal...
> 
> For you reference, top card is Nvidia 980ti second card is AMD 295x2, both latest drivers installed, i installed AMD first then Nvidia....
> 
> Im assuming if when playing games with the 295x2 and i can see clocks for both gpus and memory go up along with temps that its running in crossfire mode, in GPUz it says its detected
> 
> Im not having any problems when switching between games or booting up with one of the cards, all running fine and stable
> 
> Id be grateful for you advice and thoughts
> 
> Thanks


Edit: play one game at a time and swap them out would be best. Not sure if amd and nvidia drivers play nice at the same time either.


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What stable clocks are you getting ?


best is +120 on core +500 on memory 110% power +87mV

anymore on the core it gets red squares and artifacts.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Irev*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What stable clocks are you getting ?
> 
> 
> 
> best is +120 on core +500 on memory 110% power +87mV
> 
> anymore on the core it gets red squares and artifacts.
Click to expand...

and that +120 on the core translate to how much total Core speed? each card varies


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Awesome dude.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruok2bu*
> 
> Is that RAM based limitations or video card limitations? I have 32GB of DDR3 ram but i only have a single GTX 980 Ti SuperClocked+. I'm looking into getting a new monitor and i wasn't sure if getting a 4K monitor is worth it if my single video card can't handle 4K gaming.


Video memory.

SS


----------



## DigitalSyn

Does anyone know where to get a EVGA SC+ modded bios? I want the same as BIOS in the OP with 425W power target just based on SC+ so I can have the zero fan option at idle.


----------



## Krzych04650

Are you also getting crashes in some games even on low overclock? I can go easily to +125/+500 oc in Shadow of Mordor and play for hours with 1479 clock , but I am getting crashed for example in The Witcher 3 even on +100/+100 overclock after few minutes.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> Are you also getting crashes in some games even on low overclock? I can go easily to +125/+500 oc in Shadow of Mordor and play for hours with 1479 clock , but I am getting crashed for example in The Witcher 3 even on +100/+100 overclock after few minutes.


The witcher 3 is more demanding. Your oc is not stable. Try up the voltage or clock your card down. Every game utilizes your gpu different and because the witcher 3 is super demanding in terms of gpu usage it's more likely that you"ll crash.


----------



## looniam

pro tip:
vram overclocking _in gaming_ isn't worth it.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSyn*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get a EVGA SC+ modded bios? I want the same as BIOS in the OP with 425W power target just based on SC+ so I can have the zero fan option at idle.


Just create a custom fan curve...


----------



## DigitalSyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Just create a custom fan curve...


I wish it were that simple - with that custom bios the lowest the fan will go is 24%. For whatever reason that SC bios on my SC+ card won't let me turn off the fan


----------



## ZOONAMI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DigitalSyn*
> 
> I wish it were that simple - with that custom bios the lowest the fan will go is 24%. For whatever reason that SC bios on my SC+ card won't let me turn off the fan


Edit the fan settings of the bios with maxwell bios tweaker. The bottom left corner fan boxes should be 0 and 100 if you want a 0 baseline.


----------



## looniam

here 0 fan at idle:


980TiSC-425-0fan.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## 09C6

Can the titanx modded bios work with the 980ti? I was having issues with the maxair bios and see that the titanx has a fixed/updated one. Or should I stick to the 980ti version and the 425 bios? By the way it's sli watercooled evga sc.


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pro tip:
> vram overclocking _in gaming_ isn't worth it.


Not sure I'd agree with that. Could you elaborate on your claim?


----------



## ZOONAMI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here 0 fan at idle:
> 
> 
> 980TiSC-425-0fan.zip 152k .zip file


Unless I'm mistaken the fan will not spin up with this until the card hits 81 degrees, which is not a good idea. You want the fan to spin up at 60, minimum. To do that you want the left fan settings to be active, but bottom left to boxes to be 0 and 100.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pro tip:
> vram overclocking _in gaming_ isn't worth it.


+450 on my cards makes a noticeable difference, so I'm not sure what you're getting at.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

http://imgur.com/PKrNb

980Ti and i5 2500k if you're interested


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Not sure I'd agree with that. Could you elaborate on your claim?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> +450 on my cards makes a noticeable difference, so I'm not sure what you're getting at.


not a claim but a tested result. FPS/vramOC scaling is half as much than FPS/coreOC. given that you need to back down on the core OC a bit, you are wasting the best potential in gaming. HOWEVER synthetic benchmark esp. valley love i bit of vram OC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZOONAMI*
> 
> Unless I'm mistaken the fan will not spin up with this until the card hits 81 degrees, which is not a good idea. You want the fan to spin up at 60, minimum. To do that you want the left fan settings to be active, but bottom left to boxes to be 0 and 100.


got no problem w/that came stock on the classy ACX bios:


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> not a claim but a tested result. FPS/vramOC scaling is half as much than FPS/coreOC. given that you need to back down on the core OC a bit, you are wasting the best potential in gaming. HOWEVER synthetic benchmark esp. valley love i bit of vram OC.


No, it IS a claim. It was a claim when you first said it, and by definition, it is still a claim until we see proof.

Also, first you claim that vRAM overclocking "isn't worth it," full stop... then you claim that performance scales with vRAM frequency, and at a rate 50% that of core clock... That seems "worth it" to me (as long as core clock isn't sacrificed in the process of overclocking the vRAM).

Additional performance is additional performance. I see no reason to abandon the practice of overclocking my core *and* RAM.


----------



## robertr1

Can someone please link me the bios tweaker?

PX has issues in win 10 and i rather use the bios tweaker to do the changes.


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZRTApocalypse*
> 
> I'm not all that experienced with overclocking but I think this Zotac 980 ti AMP Extreme edition has done well.


Could you send me your BIOS ?!!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> No, it IS a claim. It was a claim when you first said it, and by definition, it is still a claim until *I* see proof.
> 
> Also, first you claim that vRAM overclocking "isn't worth it," full stop... then you claim that performance scales with vRAM frequency, and at a rate 50% that of core clock... That seems "worth it" to me (as long as core clock isn't sacrificed in the process of overclocking the vRAM).
> 
> Additional performance is additional performance. I see no reason to abandon the practice of overclocking my core *and* RAM.












btw, FTFY.









google is your friend.

core OC @20% =10% increase. vram OC @ ~18% = 5% increase.

general overall consensus:
7950 Overclocking - Core vs. VRAM

there is an excellent OC core vs vram benchmarking article on OCholics that uses games but i don't have the enthusiasm nor time to please you and find it. - sorry.


----------



## Kinru

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7990022

Reference Zotac 980ti - 75.3% ASIC
Watercooled - max temp of 41c

Power target: 110%
no extra voltage
Boost clock: 1515 (+300mhz)
Memory: 8000 (+500mhz)

It originally failed on those settings without the extra 10% power target, but seemed rock solid with the extra 10%. I guess I'll see how it holds up in The Witcher 3 for an extended period of time and what not, but it seems as though I got a decent card? Haven't tried pushing it higher (barely played with the memory) or seeing if adding a little bit of voltage would help, but I would guess this is probably close to how far the card can go.

If it stays stable at those settings I'm pretty happy with it


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> btw, FTFY.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google is your friend.
> 
> core OC @20% =10% increase. vram OC @ ~18% = 5% increase.


All you found is proof that your original claim holds no water... That person got a maximum of 10% additional performance from core-only overclocking, which increased to 19.4% by the time he finished overclocking his vRAM.

Now, by your own admission, overclocking vRAM provides a performance increase.

Again, how is it "not worth it" to overclock vRAM, as you originally claimed?


----------



## HAL900

1515mhz in 10% time


----------



## jim2point0

Luckily I can decide for myself if VRAM overclocking is worthwhile, and for me it is. There's no need to turn down your core clock.

1. Find max stable core overclock.
2. Keep max core overclock and find max stable vram overclock.
3. .....
4. profit


----------



## Kinru

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7990805

+87mV
+300/+600
Highest boost: 1540mhz

Looks like it is being limited by the TDP, stupid 10% max. Is it ok to run the +87mV 24/7?


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7769594


----------



## carlhil2

best graphics score that I can get @1511, don't want to add too much voltage, @+17 as of now, card stays cool though, will test my other one soon..http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5571275 can't touch my Titan X score.. Fire Strike Ultra, SLI 
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5557444


----------



## Agenesis

Running the PQTorus test in Kombustor made my classy jump roughly 20c above heaven and gaming temps and it drew 630w from the wall, so around 500w for the card alone. I think that's 60w less compared to the 290x running the same test but with 2x the performance.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> All you found is proof that your original claim holds no water... That person got a maximum of 10% additional performance from core-only overclocking, which increased to 19.4% by the time he finished overclocking his vRAM.
> 
> Now, by your own admission, overclocking vRAM provides a performance increase.
> 
> Again, how is it "not worth it" to overclock vRAM, as you originally claimed?


and that additional 8% was at . .uh 25%









i see you conveniently disregard what does hold water; _performance scaling is half of core clocking._ and i never did say it didn't have any increase; _that it just isn't worth it._

(pssst don't let the effective rates fool ya.







)
Quote:


> While the core overclock is greater overall to begin with, what we're also seeing is that the performance gains relative to the size of the overclock consistently favor the core overclock to the memory overclock. With a handful of exceptions our 11% memory overclock is netting us less than a 6% increase in performance. Meanwhile our 22% core overclock is netting us a 12% increase or more. This despite the fact that when it comes to core overclocking, the GTX 980 is TDP limited; in many of these games it could clock higher if the TDP budget was large enough to accommodate higher sustained clockspeeds.


since you want to put words in my mouth and disregard what is shown; there is no point in trying to carry on a constructive discussion.

in the meantime, if you care to add more heat and power consumption to an arch that is sensitive to those two limitations and wonder why the performance degrades over time - have at it.


----------



## Desolutional

I thought OCing was more beneficial at higher resolutions? Shouldn't those numbers technically be taken for 4K instead?


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> and that additional 8% was at . .uh 25%


Yes, exactly. He got more performance by overclocking his video RAM.

Your claim that overclocking video RAM is somehow worthless doesn't hold water. There's very-clearly some value there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i see you conveniently disregard what does hold water; _performance scaling is half of core clocking._ and i never did say it didn't have any increase


I didn't disregard it. I clearly noted that you proved yourself wrong with your own link. Half the scaling of core overclocking is still scaling.

You claimed overclocking vRAM was *worthless*, as in *no worth whatsoever*, then you posted a link showing that gains do, in fact, come from overclocking vRAM. Overclocking vRAM, therefore, has worth.

Anyway... I'll stick with 8500 MHz RAM, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought OCing was more beneficial at higher resolutions? Shouldn't those numbers technically be taken for 4K instead?


Excellent point. Scaling with vRAM clockspeed might be even better at higher resolutions, where bandwidth begins to matter more.

As someone running 5760x1200 Surround off a single card, this is relevant to my interests. Time to do some testing of my own.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> and that additional 8% was at . .uh 25%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, exactly. He got more performance by overclocking his video RAM.
> 
> Your claim that overclocking video RAM is somehow worthless doesn't hold water. There's very-clearly some value there.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i see you conveniently disregard what does hold water; _performance scaling is half of core clocking._ and i never did say it didn't have any increase
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't disregard it. I clearly noted that you proved yourself wrong with your own link. Half the scaling of core overclocking is still scaling.
> 
> You claimed overclocking vRAM was *worthless*, as in *no worth whatsoever*, then you posted a link showing that gains do, in fact, come from overclocking vRAM. Overclocking vRAM, therefore, has worth.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> _that it just isn't worth it._
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Additional performance is additional performance. How is it worthless, exactly?
> 
> I'll stick with 8500 MHz RAM, thanks
Click to expand...

read: isn't worth it; *diminishing returns* - i take it english isn't your primary language. thats the only explanation i can conclude. so stick with your spiffy 8500 OC i can run my i7 @5.1Ghz . .but it's not worth it since i don't plan on buying another one soon or deal with performance degragation.


----------



## Caos

1.23 voltage is safe for a G1?


----------



## Irev

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> and that +120 on the core translate to how much total Core speed? each card varies


1361mhz boost which translates to around 1440mhz with gpuboost working according to msi AB.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> 1.23 voltage is safe for a G1?


It should be as it is even safe for reference models.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> It should be as it is even safe for reference models.


ok thanks.


----------



## dVeLoPe

when the fuefihaeifjh will the DAMN LIGHTNING CARD COME OUT!#M!#!J#K!#$HN!K4j1kl


----------



## camry racing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> when the fuefihaeifjh will the DAMN LIGHTNING CARD COME OUT!#M!#!J#K!#$HN!K4j1kl


I'm like that but waiting for the EVGA hybrid to come in stock I received an email from evga of availability but I went after them after an hour and surprise they were out of stock AGAIN!


----------



## 1508AD

Stupid question: Is +87mv safe? I have good temps.


----------



## charlievoviii

does anyone knows what motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip rom base of ? is it EVGA Sc ?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> Stupid question: Is +87mv safe? I have good temps.


Whats your VRM temps ?


----------



## 1508AD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Whats your VRM temps ?[/quote
> 
> No idea. I am using the evga acx 2 core never above 65


----------



## kisscool

Hello I do not understand I took the bios - Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no limit boost
- 350W power default target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%
- 1.281v under load

I have my worries was tension remains constantly 1274, even under the office windows.

Is there a problem with me?

Thank you


----------



## HeavyUser

Made the jump : )


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pro tip:
> vram overclocking _in gaming_ isn't worth it.


I think you have just went full ****** for this. Also self claim Pro. LMAO


----------



## HeavyUser

All you SLI owners out there, is this a decent score for Firestrike Ultra? I was running at 1450core and +400 on the RAM.


----------



## charlievoviii

.........


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> something right. Even on a single card with custom OC i scored higher on extreme benchmark.


You mean something isn't right?

I would score higher if I chose the Extreme Benchmark as well. That one uses a lower resolution.

Me and you have close to the same setup, what score do you get when you run an Ultra Benchmark?


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> All you SLI owners out there, is this a decent score for Firestrike Ultra? I was running at 1450core and +400 on the RAM.


Note that I dont have a 4k monitor just using DSR, which I believe requires more resources to run as it down samples it back to 1080p but our scores are pretty close.
I am running at 1405Mhz core and +400 to mem


----------



## KickAssCop

Here is my SLi score for comparison.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5502725


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Here is my SLi score for comparison.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5502725


Awesome, thanks bud. Looks like I am right where I should be then


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kisscool*
> 
> Hello I do not understand I took the bios - Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no limit boost
> - 350W power default target at 100%
> - 425W max power target at 121%
> - 1.281v under load
> 
> I have my worries was tension remains constantly 1274, even under the office windows.
> 
> Is there a problem with me?
> 
> Thank you


what driver?

the 353,62 are not downclocking for a lot of people.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what driver?
> 
> the 353,62 are not downclocking for a lot of people.


Make sure performance setting is set to adaptive not maximum in NVCP.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> when the fuefihaeifjh will the DAMN LIGHTNING CARD COME OUT!#M!#!J#K!#$HN!K4j1kl


Waiting for it as well. I'm underwhelmed by the Strix so far.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Make sure performance setting is set to adaptive not maximum in NVCP.


that is not having an effect. a bit of a bummer to use MDPS in NVinspector.


----------



## CrazyElf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toan*
> 
> I have an HX850 with 4790k and 2 980ti's incoming. Should be ok right? I still have my OC'd xfire 290s in and it was fine.


You'll be fine so long as you don't clear 1.3V basically. I wouldn't recommend running Intel Burn Test and OCCT at once when overclocked, but otherwise you'll be ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> You're fine.
> 
> Cards can only go up to 1.27v max at the bios level.


Yep. It would also seem that the overclocking scaling with voltage isn't as good this generation. Past about 1.25V to 1.3V, they don't seem to get much faster. Most top out at 1450 - the low 1500s with Boost, although of course there's always a couple that "win" the Silicon Lottery and get 1550 MHz+ stable.

Sadly, this is not like Kepler, which would scale up to 1.4-1.425V.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> when the fuefihaeifjh will the DAMN LIGHTNING CARD COME OUT!#M!#!J#K!#$HN!K4j1kl


All we have is the information from MSI France. I would hesitate to guess that based on history, Q4 2015.

I wish too it was out. I'm curious as to why it takes longer. Why not just reuse the 290X PCB and cooler? Just at the bridges for SLI and you are done.



My guess is MSI is doing something completely new again? I'm hoping this will come again with binned Samsung GDDR5.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I thought OCing was more beneficial at higher resolutions? Shouldn't those numbers technically be taken for 4K instead?


In general the higher the resolution, the bigger the RAM overclocking benefits. You'll notice something about the AMD Fury X - it fares very poorly compared to the 980Ti at 1920x1080/1200, about 5-10% slower at 2560x1440/1600, and is basically tied at 4k.

That's because the Core seems to be weaker (likely due to the lack of ROPs), but the HBM gives the GPU a lot of bandwidth.

Crossfire also scales very well with AMD - actually at 4k Eyefinity (ex: multiple 4k monitors), where the Fury X has enough VRAM, it will often beat a Titan X SLI.

So basically the more pixels, the more important VRAM overclocking will get.


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> All you SLI owners out there, is this a decent score for Firestrike Ultra? I was running at 1450core and +400 on the RAM.


I think anything over 9000 is pretty good. So









Here's mine at 1520 on the core and I believe +500 on the VRAM.










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5471910

That is stable in games as well =)


----------



## bardm

Alright...after over a week of having my Classified and it sitting in the box, I'm back from vacation and going to put it in my PC shortly. I will be running some tests with Heaven and 3DMark. I have the following games in my Steam library (and I currently have Batman Arkham City installed) - if you had to pick one to help test game stabilization, what would you pick? I want to download and install one for now:

Arkham Origins
Arkham Knight
Bioshock Infinite
Mortal Kombat X

I would think Arkham City would still be a good game to test with as it requires some juice, but I recall I was never able to complete a benchmark with my 780 Classified O/C without a crash (I did not play with the card overclocked long enough to see if there would be a crash during gameplay).

Any thoughts would be great


----------



## dVeLoPe

waittt WHATTTTT????

the lightning wont come until q4 which means anywhere from months 9-12 meaning at least 1 month AT BEST or 3 months AT WORSTT???

I think this amp extreme is gonna be mine for a lil while as I can get it off newegg with standard return policy then ill just return it again.

but when does pascal come out q1 2016? LLOLOLLO


----------



## Kinru

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8007031

Flashed the 325 TDP bios.

Boost: 1566mhz
Mem: 8200mhz
Voltage: +87mV

If this proves stable in games, is it safe to run it like this 24/7? I have the card underwater so max load temp is only 42c.


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *diminishing returns*


You see diminishing returns, I see tangible benefits. **shrug**

I see no reason not to OC my video RAM, since it doesn't seem to have any impact on how high I can overclock my core. I'm happy to add on even more additional performance.

Still not sure why you think that's such a bad idea, but that's your problem, not mine.


----------



## Lord of meat

how are you guys managing to get the ram to 8000? does temp affect this?


----------



## bardm

Just installed, PC booted up fine (I did hear a rather loud cracking sound when I pushed down on the card to make sure it was fully seated...scared me a bit).

ASIC of my Classified is 72.6%. GPU-Z is reading a boot clock of 1291. Going to run some tests and will report actual boost clock, etc.

Edit with results:

Ran a few benchmarks making no changes to power target or clock speeds (only setting a very aggressive fan profile).

In Heaven (all settings turned all the way up)
GPU boosted up to 1405, then after a few minutes dropped to 1392 (can't tell why it downclocked yet)
Voltage went up to 1.2
GPU usage stayed around 99%
Power didn't exceed 90%
Temp didn't exceed 68
Score/min FR/max FR: 1502/26.1/121.4

FireStrike Extreme Results after 1 run:

GPU boosted to 1405, downclocked to 1392 when power hit 100% (this is probably what happened in Heaven but I missed the power percentage increase)
Power hovered in the 90's but hit 100%
Voltage went up to 1.2
Temp did not exceed 69
Score: 8172 @ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8008703

Going to run some tests with power target maxed and then play with clocks.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *diminishing returns*
> 
> 
> 
> You see diminishing returns, I see tangible benefits. **shrug**
> 
> I see no reason not to OC my video RAM, since it doesn't seem to have any impact on how high I can overclock my core. I'm happy to add on even more additional performance.
> 
> Still not sure why you think that's such a bad idea, but that's your problem, not mine.
Click to expand...

you'll only see what you *WANT* to see.









truth be told, i don't really blame you since you have some pretty extraordinarily OCing vram; it would be hard for me to look away from it. however there is no need to try to misdirect what i am saying and cherry pick the data i provided.

this is far from my first rodeo and i have experienced and seen what benefits and draw backs there are from pushing vram -esp the hynix that's on most all 980TIs. and considering the power and temp limits on maxwell cards then add in a 384 bit bus isn't going to exactly be bandwidth staved; it's even less prudent.

but go ahead and have it your way.









cheers.


----------



## chronicfx

I get a second shot at my GTX 980 Ti model choice due to my awesome fraud protection on my credit card canceling my classy order almost 24 hours later... I lost it and now it is out of stock, oh well. I read some reviews and I did not love the 105 C FLIR of the back of the SC+ card review at guru3d. Not sure if that was a normal sample or if the 14+3 on the classy cools things down a touch, but hot components are kind of a turn off.

Sooo, down to business. I am on the fence for watercooling, I do have a loop on my CPU with a 360 and 120 rad but don't love the added cost of blocks and barbs to the already expensive GPU price. I am also not big into overclocking gpu's (love cpu overclocking however), I usually just buy multiple cards or replace it witha stronger one down the road. Please help me find a good choice for a pre overclocked 980 Ti.

Zotac: I am extremely tempted with plumbing the arctic storm to my loop since the extra $50 for a water block over the AMP! extreme price is enticing, although the AMP! extreme is a beast on air. I do have space for a triple slot card but can be a problem if I decide to SLI down the road since I have a SB Zx needing a 1x slot somewhere on the board. (Z97x gigabyte gaming gt mobo with PLX chip and 4970k at 4.7ghz)

Gigabyte: Beautiful windforce cooler, the coil whine complaints are obviously on top everyones mind. Without that I may have already purchased it.

Evga: Reputation, Reputation, Reputation, I have never had a bad experience with EVGA and have never owned another brand of nvidia card. My only RMA experience with them was for my G2 1300W PSU and they cross-shipped and sent me a cool T-Shirt as well as all the accessories on the PSU, I have two sets of cables.. cool huh. The bad is that the ACX cooler seems to run warmer on the core and much hottter in the backplate than the other customs, but has a lower fan noise as a plus.

MSI: I liks MSI and have never used them before. Their offering seems to have brought the most consistent performance, not the best in any single area, but more happy customers just by what I have read.

In the end I would imagine I am splitting hairs... In a closed case with earplugs in and framerate monitoring off no-one would ever know what card was in a system just by playing... But we like to go back look at reviews and say we made the right choice.

Will you help me choose? What would be your pick and why? and one question for Shilka.. I have a 1300W G2 in this system, would it be better to unshelf my HX850 as it would more closely match the system loads when I install the 980 Ti? I am asking if too much headroom matters for a PSU.

thanks guys! excited to hear back thumb.gif


----------



## Leapo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you'll only see what you *WANT* to see.


I see what's right in front of me. Overclocking my video RAM gives me extra performance, so why not?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there is no need to try to misdirect what i am saying and cherry pick the data i provided.


There was no "cherry picking" involved. Every single one of the data-points from the page you posted showed increased vRAM speeds = increased performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> this is far from my first rodeo and i have experienced and seen what benefits and draw backs there are from pushing vram -esp the hynix that's on most all 980TIs.


And those drawbacks are what, exactly? I have yet to hear you mention a single, valid reason why I shouldn't OC the vRAM on my card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> considering the power and temp limits on maxwell cards then add in a 384 bit bus isn't going to exactly be bandwidth staved; it's even less prudent.


Running my RAM at 8.5 GHz seems to have no impact on power draw vs. 7 GHZ, and therefor no impact on power-target-related throttling. The GPU fan, on the other hand, DOES impact power usage by as much as 5%. Unplugging your GPU fan from the card and running it off of your PSU or motherboard instead will make a bigger difference to available power than RAM OCing.

Honestly, if you're worried about the power limit, flash a BIOS without a power limit. If you're worried about the temp limit, cool your card better.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> but go ahead and have it your way.


Will do! Loving the extra performance, with no downsides


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leapo*
> 
> [snip]


oh gee, i guess you win. have your prize.


Spoiler: you win a prize!






Spoiler: tell them what they won!






Spoiler: really it's here!






Spoiler: getting close






Spoiler: getting so close!






Spoiler: you win!


----------



## famich

I have hooked my EVGA GTX 980TI SC+ to my old EK SUpremacy GPU only WC block and I am colling the PWM and RAM with two COrsair 120mm fans.

This way I have created my own hybrid solution without waiting for one from EVGA EU store. Other than there they are not listed anywhere in EU at least IMHO.

Made up my own BIOS just by upping the PWTGT from 250W to 300W and voila:
cards runs GTAV etc 1520MHZ at 1.22 V happily.

Waiting is over, problem solved ..


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> In Heaven (all settings turned all the way up)
> GPU boosted up to 1405, then after a few minutes dropped to 1392 (can't tell why it downclocked yet)


I'm not sure about the classy, but for the EVGA ACX SC cards the first thermal throttle occurs somewhere between 60-65C. I'd wager that if you looked at your clock and temps side-by-side, that downclock probably occurred around the time you hit 65.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh gee, i guess you win. have your prize.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you win a prize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tell them what they won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: really it's here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: getting close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: getting so close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you win!


Leapo asked, maturely might I add, for an honest discussion and evidence to prove YOUR points, not his/hers. And this is what you give? Here I thought things might get a little interesting, but this is downright pathetic.


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I'm not sure about the classy, but for the EVGA ACX SC cards the first thermal throttle occurs somewhere between 60-65C. I'd wager that if you looked at your clock and temps side-by-side, that downclock probably occurred around the time you hit 65.


Thank you. I'll see if there is any relationship between temp and downclocking


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Just installed, PC booted up fine (I did hear a rather loud cracking sound when I pushed down on the card to make sure it was fully seated...scared me a bit).
> 
> ASIC of my Classified is 72.6%. GPU-Z is reading a boot clock of 1291. Going to run some tests and will report actual boost clock, etc.
> 
> Edit with results:
> 
> Ran a few benchmarks making no changes to power target or clock speeds (only setting a very aggressive fan profile).
> 
> In Heaven (all settings turned all the way up)
> GPU boosted up to 1405, then after a few minutes dropped to 1392 (can't tell why it downclocked yet)
> Voltage went up to 1.2
> GPU usage stayed around 99%
> Power didn't exceed 90%
> Temp didn't exceed 68
> Score/min FR/max FR: 1502/26.1/121.4
> 
> FireStrike Extreme Results after 1 run:
> 
> GPU boosted to 1405, downclocked to 1392 when power hit 100% (this is probably what happened in Heaven but I missed the power percentage increase)
> Power hovered in the 90's but hit 100%
> Voltage went up to 1.2
> Temp did not exceed 69
> Score: 8172 @ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8008703
> 
> Going to run some tests with power target maxed and then play with clocks.


After maxing power target to 115%, here are my Heaven results:

GPU - stayed at 1405mhz
Power - did not exceed 90%
Temp - did not exceed 68
Score/Min FPS/Max FPS - 1505/25.8/119.7

FireStrike Extreme:

GPU - 1405 (downclocked once to 1392, but was not able to see why...)
Power - Did not exceed 98%
Temp - Did not exceed 64 degrees
Score: 8204 @ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8009181

Going to try to OC shortly. With my limited testing, and having not yet overclocked, it appears I have a decent card...can someone provide some feedback based on my initial results?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyDeez*
> 
> Leapo asked, maturely might I add, for an honest discussion and evidence to prove YOUR points, not his/hers. And this is what you give? Here I thought things might get a little interesting, but this is downright pathetic.


well, i am sorry you are disappointed. i did not see a discussion but a barrage of statements putting words in my mouth, ignoring the exact point i made and knowledgeable opinions of members here on this forum and a relatively respected reviewer.

after a decade of being on this and several other tech enthusiasts forums - it's usually good form for the sake of not clogging up a thread to put a time limit on any "discussion." when either or both parties refuse to budge from the their defended position; it's best for one to "concede" and just move on.


----------



## TommyHere

Hey people! right I'm having a little problem!
I've got myself the 980 Ti classified, and thank god for the Dual BIOS! basically I tried a few custom ones from the first page would change the settings to my BIOS and then flash it, which made my card run at 750mhz locked and then freezes up so I switch to BIOS "2" save that using gpu_z load up BIOS 1 which is knackered and then re-flash to my working BIOS 2 so I have 2 bios's that now work again, just wondering is there someone who could maybe modify an actual classified BIOS for me, I'd like the full 1.25 volts and extra power, thank you!


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> how are you guys managing to get the ram to 8000? does temp affect this?


I do it by putting the memory clock to +500









But seriously... it's just luck if your card can do it or not. More voltage probably helps too.... but I'm not sure about that.


----------



## bardm

Ok, ran a few tests and hit +50 on core no problem in Heaven/FS Extreme...

Heaven:

GPU - 1445 (downclocked to 1442 @ 65 or 66 degrees) - need to research downclocking with regard to gpu potential)
Temp - never exceeded 68
Power - did not exceed 91
Score/Mix/Max - 1526/25.9/124.9

FireStrike Extreme:

GPU - 1445 (downlocked to 1442)
Temp - didn't exceed 65
Power - didn't exceed 101
Score - 8321 @ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8009565

Looks like temperature may be an issue (not sure yet, especially in my first O/C test...only downclocked 3mhz which seems negligible).

Didn't think I was going to have time to do any more tests, so got these in quickly. Will do more testing as soon as I can and report back.


----------



## TonyDeez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I do it by putting the memory clock to +500
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But seriously... it's just luck if your card can do it or not. More voltage probably helps too.... but I'm not sure about that.


Voltage changes does not apply to your VRAM.


----------



## Desoter

just got my 2 EVGA 980TIs and EK blocks with backing plates, these will be driving 3 32" Samsung monitors for 7680x1440 goodness, can't wait to see what these can do.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> I have hooked my EVGA GTX 980TI SC+ to my old EK SUpremacy GPU only WC block and I am colling the PWM and RAM with two COrsair 120mm fans.
> 
> This way I have created my own hybrid solution without waiting for one from EVGA EU store. Other than there they are not listed anywhere in EU at least IMHO.
> 
> Made up my own BIOS just by upping the PWTGT from 250W to 300W and voila:
> cards runs GTAV etc 1520MHZ at 1.22 V happily.
> 
> Waiting is over, problem solved ..


Which power target sliders did you modify? There are quite a few under that tab.

Thanks!


----------



## SgtMunky

Let me in please


----------



## carlhil2

Windows 10/new drivers gave me higher bench scores at same clocks from Win.8..


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh gee, i guess you win. have your prize.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you win a prize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tell them what they won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: really it's here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: getting close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: getting so close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you win!


You got owned and got mad. Okie Mr self claim Pro.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Finally got a MSI 6G im content with, mostly low coil whine at high FPS and craptastic 63.7% ASIC score I got at 1470/7800. Time to move on and just play some farking games and Witcher 3 plays very smooth and enjoyable now, which was pretty much the main reason for the 980 to 980Ti upgrade So, MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh gee, i guess you win. have your prize.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you win a prize!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: tell them what they won!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: really it's here!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: getting close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: getting so close!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: you win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You got owned and got mad. Okie Mr self claim Pro.
Click to expand...

you can haz cookie too.


----------



## carlhil2

Finally cracked 9700 graphics at Ultra  http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5587550 stock cooling/[email protected]+500 ram..oh, and moved up about 15 spots in the HOF, just from moving to windows 10..


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Finally got a MSI 6G im content with, mostly low coil whine at high FPS and craptastic 63.7% ASIC score I got at 1470/7800. Time to move on and just play some farking games and Witcher 3 plays very smooth and enjoyable now, which was pretty much the main reason for the 980 to 980Ti upgrade So, MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


well asic doesnt mean much. I have a 70% and it tops out at 1405Mhz


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Which power target sliders did you modify? There are quite a few under that tab.
> 
> Thanks!


Not these ones - you have to find the one thats shows the actual TDP of your card - e g 250W and that little 10% above it that Nvidia actually allows . Then you can count 50 W more and adjust the sliders accordingly . But after that comes a catch : you have to add 25 W to EACH of the two 6pin and 8 pin PSU rails that are positioned directly ABOVE the
MAIN TDP slider .

Above these two sliders shouĺbe the wattage for the PCIE slot of your MB - this will stay the same .
For the sake of uplifting the TDP do not modify anything else .

Hope it helps to you .


----------



## dVeLoPe

ok before I purchase...

anyone have an RAMPAGE V EXTREME X99 and a ZOTAC AMP EXTREME??? does it fit??
I saw someone posted something somewhere about ref 980ti hitting SATA ports on the mobo!!


----------



## 8472

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Finally cracked 9700 graphics at Ultra  http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5587550 stock cooling/[email protected]+500 ram..oh, and moved up about 15 spots in the HOF, just from moving to windows 10..


Hmm. I don't understand why your score is so much higher than mine. I've got a 5960x at 4.5GHz, and two 980Ti's at 1540/8200 and only get 8785 for firestrike ultra with 353.06 drivers and Win 7.

Is windows 7 hurting my score that much?


----------



## ice2hot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice2hot*
> 
> Well I have the reference gigabyte gtx card and I have it overclocked to baseclcok+250mhz with memory +450 and power output 110 and voltage maxed to +0.00. I also tried keeping the voltage at +0.87 but didn't make a difference in the witcher 3 game play.
> 
> Created a fan profile which runs at 67% to keep the card under 80 Degrees. It stays at 75 degrees. This was with 0.00 voltage At 0.87+ the temp rose to 82
> 
> On the witcher 3 I am not able to get more than 1450 MHz keeping the resolution at 2708. Im not pushing the card further as the temperature rises.
> 
> I'm planning on getting the krakten g1 with the nzxt x31. Will that help me to push the clock further and get higher fps


Hi guys,

Just wanted some help on the above post./

thanks alot


----------



## KickAssCop

Kraken and G10 are almost a necessity for reference cards if you want to overclock higher. It would be nice to know the ASIC rating on your card and the actual boost clocks. What I have seen is most cards with 68+ ASIC can do 1500 on the core. The Kraken will allow the card to run below 65 C which is when the default bios of the cards starts to throttle.

You will not see higher overclock than what you have given your card is hitting 83 C with volts. I think going with a Kraken install is a no brainer.


----------



## bardm

Going to do a little more testing this morning on my Classified, see how far I can push my core clocks.

One thing that I did not mention is regarding the fan...I don't have any coil whine whatsoever (which is great because my 780 Classy did). However, the fan is very loud at higher speeds (I have my profile currently set to 55% until 55 degrees, then up from there). Since these cards seem to scale back on clock @ 65, however, I'm going to try with 65 percent to see if I can keep my card under 65.

If I can run any specific tests or answer questions while I'm testing, let me know...


----------



## KickAssCop

Loop Heaven for 15-20 minutes to see how high the temperatures go on your card.


----------



## bardm

Changed my fan profile to be 60 percent until 55 degrees, then a straight line to 100 percent at 65 degrees. Let heaven run for 15 min and temps maxed at 64 (albeit with the fan running at 92/96 percent...). I think it freaked my cat or a little bit 

I'm pretty impressed with the acx cooler. While loud, it does a good job..kept temp under 65. Tried with a less aggressive profile first (60 percent at 55 degrees, 65 percent at 60 degrees, then 100 percent at 70 or 75, don't recall which), but it hit 65 and down clocked a bit after running a few minutes.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Loop Heaven for 15-20 minutes to see how high the temperatures go on your card.


To test this, you can try to do an heaven loop with 4x heaven app bench running


----------



## bardm

Quick update...ran a few tests @ +85 on core (no voltage increase, yet), and my clock is boosting to 1489. I thought I saw a few red flashes during Firestrike, but I'm not sure if t was my imagination or not (I am going to loop graphics test 1 as it seems to be the most demanding of the gpu).

Heaven
Power - 93
Temp - 64
Score/Min/Max - 1558/30.1/124.8

Firestrike
Power - 102
Temp - 64
Score - 8470 @ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8019579


----------



## charlievoviii

Evga GTX980Ti SC ACX. Test done on single card.

core 1505mhz/vram 8002mhz. 86F/30C ambient temp. Average temp on all tests was 64-68c.

Passed 5 runs of Unigine Valley and 5 runs on Heaven on Ultra with 2xAA. 4K resolution
Passed 10 Runs on 3dmark on Extreme
2hr 30minutes on Witcher 3 Max settings except for Hairworks AA @ 4x, Along with Reshade+Sweetfx. 4K resolution
1hr 30minutes GTA V Max settings Along with Reshade+Sweetfx+ENB. 4K resolution


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Quick update...ran a few tests @ +85 on core (no voltage increase, yet), and my clock is boosting to 1489. I thought I saw a few red flashes during Firestrike, but I'm not sure if t was my imagination or not (I am going to loop graphics test 1 as it seems to be the most demanding of the gpu).
> 
> Heaven
> Power - 93
> Temp - 64
> Score/Min/Max - 1558/30.1/124.8
> 
> Firestrike
> Power - 102
> Temp - 64
> Score - 8470 @ http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8019579


I ended up doing similar tests like you since my Classy arrived on Thursday. Best test for stable overclocks for me is Witcher 3. When clocked too high, you get these red flashes. When they are gone in Witcher 3, then the card is rockstable everywhere. This is what I found out.


----------



## KickAssCop

Yes, in my testing across 3 980 Ti, nothing throttles the cards like mad than Witcher 3. I could run Firestrike all day long at high clocks but run Witcher 3 and see card drop clocks every 3-5 C increase in temperature. Including a shot of my fan curve, that keeps my classified in good check. Temps hover around 64-65 C whilst playing games. About 68 C while benching.


----------



## KickAssCop

Btw, since all of us are posting their firestrike scores. These are my best runs. I sacrificed a bit on the core to gain on the memory. So final clocks were 1515/8200.

18619
9492
5080


----------



## krezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Btw, since all of us are posting their firestrike scores. These are my best runs. I sacrificed a bit on the core to gain on the memory. So final clocks were 1515/8200.
> 
> 18619
> 9492
> 5080


I got very similar gpu scores at 1505/8000 on my MSI 6G at 1.261v. What's your vcore at those clocks?

Firestrike


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!















Firestrike Extreme


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> I got very similar gpu scores at 1505/8000 on my MSI 6G at 1.261v. What's your vcore at those clocks?
> 
> Firestrike
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike Extreme
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


My vcore as per AB is 1.212 but of course that is wrong. I gave it +50mv so it should be about 1.237 since default is 1.187.


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> I ended up doing similar tests like you since my Classy arrived on Thursday. Best test for stable overclocks for me is Witcher 3. When clocked too high, you get these red flashes. When they are gone in Witcher 3, then the card is rockstable everywhere. This is what I found out.


I also saw some green artifacts (almost like a green checker board, but only the green squares were visible) as well as blue a blue flicker when my clock was too high. I'd use Witcher 3 to test but I don't have it


----------



## bardm

Ok, looks like the highest clock my Classified will take w/out add'l voltage, and without causing screen flickers/artifacts, is 1480mhz (+75), down clocking to 1467mhz when temp goes above 65. I'd say this is benchmark and (limited) gameplay stable (let FireStrike loop for ~2 hours and played some Arkham City...with passing the benchmark w/out crashing which my 780 never could do when o/c'd). Going to find my highest memory clock, then jack voltage up to find highest possible clocks there...I'll post results after increasing voltage and testing.

Hopefully my results will help someone else doing the same thing...

Quick side note...wanted to report that this morning before I ran my first benchmark in Heaven, everything set to stock w/ Precision open, I had very low power usage, low frames, and stuttery visuals (tested with 3dmark and the same thing). I noticed after I closed out back to the desktop, my ROG monitor still had g-sync on (red light)...tried closing out of precisionx and running benchmark again, same thing. I didn't have any temp issues, nothing appeared to be pegging my cpu, etc...I went into nvidia control panel and noticed that v-sync was enabled. I turned it off, I think I did a few others things, then I rebooted, and the problem went away. Very odd...

Another quick note about my overall experience with regard to some posts that I read a while back...I actually like PrecisionX. Last time I was benching I had to have RivaTuner installed...I always thought it was stupid that you needed separate programs to monitor and change settings for the card. The log to file feature is nice to in case something is missed when you're staring at the OSD. However, I think it's pretty dumb for the card not to run the fan at all unless you're gaming, or PrecisionX is running, without having to mod the bios. I'd rather the fan be running and keeping the card cool when I'm not gaming, then let is bake @ ~63 degrees. Not a huge deal, and there may be another way around this that I haven't found, but it is what it is.


----------



## bardm

For anyone using Precision X (or runs 3DMark) - when you apply changes in PX (or right before you start a benchmark in 3DMark) - you see a quick screen flicker (that look like a bunch of horizontal lines across the screen)? It doesn't matter what the settings are...but I've been noticing this.


----------



## zealord

Okay I have a very bizarre problem. Well rather a friend of mine has.

His setup :

4930K

2x 980 Ti Zotac Extrem

16GB DDR3 RAM

Asus Extreme 4 motherboard

Samsung Pro SSD

1000W beQuiet PSU

After playing for some while, exact time is random, may be 40 minutes or 2 hours, the PC starts to throttle. Witcher 3 / GTA V fps drop down and then a bit later the PC freezes completely. It's a very random, weird problem I know, but if anyone knows anything (even software-related), please let me know.

Thanks !


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Okay I have a very bizarre problem. Well rather a friend of mine has.
> 
> His setup :
> 
> 4930K
> 
> 2x 980 Ti Zotac Extrem
> 
> 16GB DDR3 RAM
> 
> Asus Extreme 4 motherboard
> 
> Samsung Pro SSD
> 
> 1000W beQuiet PSU
> 
> After playing for some while, exact time is random, may be 40 minutes or 2 hours, the PC starts to throttle. Witcher 3 / GTA V fps drop down and then a bit later the PC freezes completely. It's a very random, weird problem I know, but if anyone knows anything (even software-related), please let me know.
> 
> Thanks !


What are the gpu and cpu temps? What is the power usage of the card? Is anything pegging the cpu at the time this happens? Any other programs running? Any errors in event viewer? Is the gpu overclocked or ruining stock settings? What about cpu? Is the pc completely locked up, or just the.exe for the game? ?


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> I also saw some green artifacts (almost like a green checker board, but only the green squares were visible) as well as blue a blue flicker when my clock was too high. I'd use Witcher 3 to test but I don't have it


Yep, I also got red flashes in my Witcher 3 prior to it crashing as well if my overclock was unstable and thats the same on 5 different GPU's from 4 different makers


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> What are the gpu and cpu temps? What is the power usage of the card? Is anything pegging the cpu at the time this happens? Any other programs running? Any errors in event viewer? Is the gpu overclocked or ruining stock settings? What about cpu? Is the pc completely locked up, or just the.exe for the game? ?


Temps are good. GPU is like 70°C max (the hotter one), CPU is 50°C while gaming. 60 °C while benching.
Usage varies too much, can't say for sure, but in benching its 100%. in gaming 70% I guess.
No other programs running.
Well the GPU is overclocked on default pretty high. I think he hasn't overclocked it further.
He just formatted his PC and it is still happening. Win7 64 bit pretty much default
It happens in Witcher 3 AND GTA V, but NOT in benchmarking (prime, 3Dmark, furmark etc.)

What I need to add I guess is that he is not a completele newbie to PC. Normally we/he can find errors easily and fix it, but this is just such a random thing we have never seen. Maybe some outside the box thinking or very rare unsual stuff that is happening. Maybe someone has heard of something like this happening with Zotac 980 Tis or 980 Ti SLI etc. Maybe it is driver related?

We have absolutely no idea.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Is there anyway to stop the throttling at 65C-70C? That is ridiculous that these cards start to throttle at such low temps.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Is there anyway to stop the throttling at 65C-70C? That is ridiculous that these cards start to throttle at such low temps.


jesus you are in the thread that's dedicated to 980ti, this subject beaten to death. LEARN TO USE SEARCH FUNCTION. it's free


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> jesus you are in the thread that's dedicated to 980ti, this subject beaten to death. LEARN TO USE SEARCH FUNCTION. it's free


I have with no positive results. You do realize there are 5500 posts to search through even through a search query. Having someone post about it seems pretty harmless for those of us that just got these cards. I mean it is a forum.

What are you a backseat moderator? How cute.


----------



## Agenesis

Is there a solution for those running 120hz+ monitors with the card constantly idling at a higher performance state at around 950mhz? The stock idle clock is 135mhz and the power consumption difference is about 80w.

I tried checking the performance states with the bios editor but none of the states are close to the actual 950mhz area.


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Is there anyway to stop the throttling at 65C-70C? That is ridiculous that these cards start to throttle at such low temps.


You're not "throttling"...your boost clock is variable, so your going to see down clocks of about 13mhz at these temps. It is what it is...gotta deal with it. It sucks, I know...65 degrees does not seem to warrant a minor down clock, but this is how it is.


----------



## Sorphius

The best way to keep it from throttling at 65° is to make sure it never reaches 65°.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> The best way to keep it from throttling at 65° is to make sure it never reaches 65°.


Nice thing about the modified MSI BIOS is they basically never throttle, even at 83c with 134 power limited at 1.237v


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8472*
> 
> Hmm. I don't understand why your score is so much higher than mine. I've got a 5960x at 4.5GHz, and two 980Ti's at 1540/8200 and only get 8785 for firestrike ultra with 353.06 drivers and Win 7.
> 
> Is windows 7 hurting my score that much?


Don't know, my settings are basic, the same that I use in all benches, NCP set to "Let the 3D application decide", and bench...


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Is there anyway to stop the throttling at 65C-70C? That is ridiculous that these cards start to throttle at such low temps.


At those temperatures its 90% chance that it's not throttling.
The NVDIA cards have a variable Max clockspeed similar to the Intel CPUs. What your noticing is probably related to that, especially if your NVDIA menu option is set to Adaptive Performances instead of Maximum Performance.

If you are concerned about temperature throttling, All NVDIA 980ti cards are set to downclock to baseclocks at 84 degrees. However this threshold can be changed via MSI afterburner, just under the Power Tab iirc.

Final possibility is that your card is power throttling. Check that your PSU can provide sufficient power on the 12V rail. Then, check that your PCIe plugs are snugly fitted.


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Evga GTX980Ti SC ACX. Test done on single card.
> 
> core 1505mhz/vram 8002mhz. 86F/30C ambient temp. Average temp on all tests was 64-68c.
> 
> Passed 5 runs of Unigine Valley and 5 runs on Heaven on Ultra with 2xAA. 4K resolution
> Passed 10 Runs on 3dmark on Extreme
> 2hr 30minutes on Witcher 3 Max settings except for Hairworks AA @ 4x, Along with Reshade+Sweetfx. 4K resolution
> 1hr 30minutes GTA V Max settings Along with Reshade+Sweetfx+ENB. 4K resolution


Do you use a modded bios ?
I have a 980ti classified but can't find a good modded bios ...
I would a custom bios who boost like you (~1500 Mhz), but i don't know witch values to put in the table voltage (min-max voltage at each line ...)
I don't want to use a soft like MSI AB or Evga PrecisionX. I prefere use the bios method and see if my card will be ok (but not use very high values of course).
I have tried a lot of values, sometime crashs...

If someone has a 980ti classified (On Air) and use a modded bios with this values (~1500 MHz boost, Memory 3800-4000 Mhz) or with the max the card can work.. i take !!!
Thanks a lot


----------



## glenn37216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Okay I have a very bizarre problem. Well rather a friend of mine has.
> 
> His setup :
> 
> 4930K
> 
> 2x 980 Ti Zotac Extrem
> 
> 16GB DDR3 RAM
> 
> Asus Extreme 4 motherboard
> 
> Samsung Pro SSD
> 
> 1000W beQuiet PSU
> 
> After playing for some while, exact time is random, may be 40 minutes or 2 hours, the PC starts to throttle. Witcher 3 / GTA V fps drop down and then a bit later the PC freezes completely. It's a very random, weird problem I know, but if anyone knows anything (even software-related), please let me know.
> 
> Thanks !


Could be a psu problem , either that or an unstable overclock. Even if you have solid benchmark runs if your overclock isn't stable it will show in the more gpu demanding games. Have you tried running just one card and stressing it ? There's a wide variety of things that could cause your symptoms but I would start with 1 card and stressing your overclocks... see if the pc freezes ... if it does could mean its your psu.


----------



## HeavyUser

Nothing in event viewer??


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Do you use a modded bios ?
> I have a 980ti classified but can't find a good modded bios ...
> I would a custom bios who boost like you (~1500 Mhz), but i don't know witch values to put in the table voltage (min-max voltage at each line ...)
> I don't want to use a soft like MSI AB or Evga PrecisionX. I prefere use the bios method and see if my card will be ok (but not use very high values of course).
> I have tried a lot of values, sometime crashs...
> 
> If someone has a 980ti classified (On Air) and use a modded bios with this values (~1500 MHz boost, Memory 3800-4000 Mhz) or with the max the card can work.. i take !!!
> Thanks a lot


Here:

980TIECV3.zip 152k .zip file


Modbios for the

EVGA 980 Ti Classified:

- Boost clock 1480mhz
- Base clock 1190
- 1.225 *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
- 375W default power target at 100%
- custom fan profile
- rock stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)
- no power or voltage throttle

- based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.

Flash at your own risk.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenn37216*
> 
> Could be a psu problem , either that or an unstable overclock. Even if you have solid benchmark runs if your overclock isn't stable it will show in the more gpu demanding games. Have you tried running just one card and stressing it ? *There's a wide variety of things that could cause your symptoms* but I would start with 1 card and stressing your overclocks... see if the pc freezes ... if it does could mean its your psu.


Yeah that is exactly our problem. The biggest problem is that it is hard to test is when you change stuff because it doesn't happen in benching. Only in gaming and the time is random when it happens. He went 5 hours gaming without the problem. Hard to troubleshoot when we can't effectively recreate the problem. Well the cards are basically default clock (factory OC of course, which is quite high).

We were thinking about PSU too, but the weird thing is happens at times in games when the GPUs are not at full 100% load. In furmark when benching at 100% load both GPUs then it doesn't happen. It is really weird.

He had the system before, but recently upgraded 2x980 Tis into it. Basically the problem started happening after that. I'll meet him tomorrow and see if we can "recreate" the error.

Thanks for all the help. If anyone knows anything that could be remotely connected to it, please let me know


----------



## ice2hot

Sorry for not replying earlier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Kraken and G10 are almost a necessity for reference cards if you want to overclock higher. It would be nice to know the ASIC rating on your card and the actual boost clocks. What I have seen is most cards with 68+ ASIC can do 1500 on the core. The Kraken will allow the card to run below 65 C which is when the default bios of the cards starts to throttle.
> 
> You will not see higher overclock than what you have given your card is hitting 83 C with volts. I think going with a Kraken install is a no brainer.


sorry for not reverting earlier with the asic score. As per gpuz my asic score is 68.4%


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ice2hot*
> 
> Sorry for not replying earlier.
> sorry for not reverting earlier with the asic score. As per gpuz my asic score is 68.4%


I had a 68.7% SC+ that would do 1510/7800 with 1.23 volts. Your ASIC should get you 1500 on water.


----------



## Tmiami

Hey,

Is it safe to flash this bios 980Ti-SC-425.zip to my Zotac GTX 980 Ti Amp! Edition?

And isn't that bios that they used here:
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Zotac/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti_Amp_Edition/33.html
from Evga's reference gtx 980 ti?


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Yeah that is exactly our problem. The biggest problem is that it is hard to test is when you change stuff because it doesn't happen in benching. Only in gaming and the time is random when it happens. He went 5 hours gaming without the problem. Hard to troubleshoot when we can't effectively recreate the problem. Well the cards are basically default clock (factory OC of course, which is quite high).
> 
> We were thinking about PSU too, but the weird thing is happens at times in games when the GPUs are not at full 100% load. In furmark when benching at 100% load both GPUs then it doesn't happen. It is really weird.
> 
> He had the system before, but recently upgraded 2x980 Tis into it. Basically the problem started happening after that. I'll meet him tomorrow and see if we can "recreate" the error.
> 
> Thanks for all the help. If anyone knows anything that could be remotely connected to it, please let me know


As mentioned, try a single card at a time.

What is in event viewer?

Try different driver versions.

Test one card at a time (this should be your first test/)


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> What is in event viewer?


This


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> As mentioned, try a single card at a time.
> 
> What is in event viewer?
> 
> Try different driver versions.
> 
> Test one card at a time (this should be your first test/)


Yeah I'll tell him. I should meet with him tomorrow


----------



## fisher6

Got the 980ti HOF today (haven't tried it yet) but I'm not sure if I should return it and get a MSI or Gigabyte one. I will need a waterblock when it's out too.


----------



## King4x4

So waited for the strix version but it seems its not available any where.
Reference is king!


----------



## Obyboby

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Got the 980ti HOF today (haven't tried it yet) but I'm not sure if I should return it and get a MSI or Gigabyte one. I will need a waterblock when it's out too.


Why is that? Wanna trade with my 78.6% ASIC g1?









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> So waited for the strix version but it seems its not available any where.
> Reference is king!


Nice, those cards at 1455+ are going to be blazing..


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> Why is that? Wanna trade with my 78.6% ASIC g1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


haha, why would you wanna trade with a 78& ASIC on your hands. Not that I care about ASIC that much


----------



## charlievoviii

........


----------



## zealord

Update : Might be an issue with the Zotac 980 Ti Extreme cards that is causing the issues. Mate contacted support and they said BIOS update for the card is coming mid august.

I hope this helps


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Update : Might be an issue with the Zotac 980 Ti Extreme cards that is causing the issues. Mate contacted support and they said BIOS update for the card is coming mid august.
> 
> I hope this helps


EVENT VIEWER MAN EVENT VIEWER


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> EVENT VIEWER MAN EVENT VIEWER


oh there is nothing in the event viewer btw. no error


----------



## HeavyUser

Damn, one of "those" issues.


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Damn, one of "those" issues.












Has something to do with the power and fan speed from the looks of it. Weird RPM and usage spikes. I didn't talk to the support guy on the phone, my mate did.


----------



## Saphirain

Just tried the second bios flash the one ment for air cooling for my reference. Coulden't run 1300mhz core (silicon lottery) before flashed. Now testing 1400mhz 121% 8000mhz memory working like a charm.

Running a waterblock so might dare to try the 1.3v flash a little later .


----------



## scorpscarx

*Up on windows 10 now, my card won't idle ever*, just sitting in windows runs at base clocks. I read a thread on nvidia forums and reddit with users having same issue. Anyone here? I tried all the usual suspects and reinstalled with ddu a couple time after the fresh win10 install. I think it's somehow related to search and cortana, and it's related to the driver as well. Really annoying because of idle temps







.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> *Up on windows 10 now, my card won't idle ever*, just sitting in windows runs at base clocks. I read a thread on nvidia forums and reddit with users having same issue. Anyone here? I tried all the usual suspects and reinstalled with ddu a couple time after the fresh win10 install. I think it's somehow related to search and cortana, and it's related to the driver as well. Really annoying because of idle temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Did you reinstall AB/PX?


----------



## scorpscarx

Yeah, it's not related doesn't idle, even with control programs completely out of the equation.


----------



## bmgjet

Its not so much a temp thing its the boost clocks profile. It drops a boost profile every 5C starting at 25C. Just it doesnt usually use any boost profiles higher then the one with the max temp of 60-65C unless you flash a bios which allows those profiles.

They do all of this to keep the card power efficient because the temp changes the power usage dramatically.
1480mhz at 25C never sees over 100% power limit. When I was on air at those same clocks it was getting up to 119% power limit at 60C
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saphirain*
> 
> Just tried the second bios flash the one ment for air cooling for my reference. Coulden't run 1300mhz core (silicon lottery) before flashed. Now testing 1400mhz 121% 8000mhz memory working like a charm.
> 
> Running a waterblock so might dare to try the 1.3v flash a little later .


My card with full block didnt see much gains from voltage. Biggest gain was 1.18V to 1.2V (30mhz more) 1.2 to 1.25v only gained me another 5mhz. going to 1.28v (max card allows couldnt get any more).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> Yeah, it's not related doesn't idle, even with control programs completely out of the equation.


its the driver. either run NVinspetor's MDPS or get rid of it and use that troubleshooter thingy M$ put out that blocks specific updates (or the driver will come back)

i pulled whats left of my hair out over the week end over this.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> its the driver. either run NVinspetor's MDPS or get rid of it and use that troubleshooter thingy M$ put out that blocks specific updates (or the driver will come back)
> 
> i pulled whats left of my hair out over the week end over this.


Yea that's what I thought, If I feel like it later I guess I'll try that older beta win10 driver, windows 10 sucks right now it's done nothing but p me off across the driver and privacy settings front. It feels like early access windows.

Same thing all weekend, (and all of today) on this and other issues.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

My EVGA 980Ti with stock cooler starts to artifact above 1410 core. No modded BIOS flashed yet.
Would it help?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agenesis*
> 
> Is there a solution for those running 120hz+ monitors with the card constantly idling at a higher performance state at around 950mhz? The stock idle clock is 135mhz and the power consumption difference is about 80w.
> 
> I tried checking the performance states with the bios editor but none of the states are close to the actual 950mhz area.


I have a 144hz monitor and have to set the desktop to 120hz so the gpu down clocks. Games will still run at 144hz.


----------



## bardm

Looking for some assistance, please...

1. Tried to increase voltage in PrecisionX...overvoltage does not appear to do anything until overboost is also turned on...shouldn't I be able to just add voltage using the o/v slider (using PX16)?
2. Same issue I reported yesterday with very low gpu utilization and slightly choppy/low frames upon booting up cold...had to restart to fix it. Before I rebooted, I reinstalled drivers (I'm using the latest, 353.62), checked settings in NVCP, etc...but same thing until I rebooted. Could this be a problem with the card or something else? I already called Newegg and reported this issue...I have 11 days to decide if I want a replacement, but I'm hoping this is a software issue, not a defective card.

Please help?

Edit: I can recreate this behavior when I cold boot, start PX (only setting power limit to max, and of course my fan curve kicking in) and running Heaven. Going to see if I can recreate the problem with 3dmark as well after a cold boot.


----------



## bardm

Ok...happens with 3dmark as well. Commonality appears to be this happens after a cold boot, but a soft reboot sends to resolve it (reproduced 3 times in a row, and same symptom over the weekend...once it's running fine, it's fine). Shouldn't be my psu as it is s good one and I've had no other power related issues...maybe look for a firmware update for my mobo? Anyone ever hear of something like this before?

I'm suspecting it is not drawing enough power upon first boot, and enough when rebooting. Going to check bios settings (ie disable onboard video, see if there are any curious power settings, etc) and see if there is a newer firmware for my motherboard. I'd appreciate any other suggestions, or similar experiences...


----------



## Tilde88

Hi everyone. Would anyone that switched to liquid be willing to sell me their ACX 2.0 *cooler-only*. I would like it for my reference EVGA 980ti. Or if you have one from a Titan X. TIA!


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> My EVGA 980Ti with stock cooler starts to artifact above 1410 core. No modded BIOS flashed yet.
> Would it help?


Interesting, I had actually worse luck with the modded bios but your chip may be asking for more volts.

What are your stats at 1410?
Temp, util, ect.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Do you use a modded bios ?
> I have a 980ti classified but can't find a good modded bios ...
> I would a custom bios who boost like you (~1500 Mhz), but i don't know witch values to put in the table voltage (min-max voltage at each line ...)
> I don't want to use a soft like MSI AB or Evga PrecisionX. I prefere use the bios method and see if my card will be ok (but not use very high values of course).
> I have tried a lot of values, sometime crashs...
> 
> If someone has a 980ti classified (On Air) and use a modded bios with this values (~1500 MHz boost, Memory 3800-4000 Mhz) or with the max the card can work.. i take !!!
> Thanks a lot


Use motivman Bios on the first page of this thread Along with me tweaking under AB. It's best one for me. I tried those other two and some other website also but non of them are good or stable. Even tough higher volts get more core clock but the gain wasn't justified the heat for me. So motivatman Bios is best for me and icing on the cake 75% ASIC.

BTW why would you not using AB? custom fan profile is must for me. No bios rom going to work perfectly and most important "SAFE" for you. Every card is different. Also what Windows OS are you using? Cause on Windows 10 I have to lower my core clock about 10mhz for stability compare to Windows 7.


----------



## carlhil2

Why are the scores so different?


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Looking for some assistance, please...
> 
> 1. Tried to increase voltage in PrecisionX...overvoltage does not appear to do anything until overboost is also turned on...shouldn't I be able to just add voltage using the o/v slider (using PX16)?


Overvoltage does what it is said to do. It's just a problem with PX or AB, that they won't read the actual voltage what the card is set to, but the max. through the driver. You can try a benchmark with stock voltage and then try it again with +50mV on your Classy. You will see that your Power draw is much higher at the same clocks.

With Overboost on the other hand the voltage readings through PX are correct what the card is set to, but I think the voltage at idle clocks doesn't go down anymore with Overboost turned on.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> Why are the scores so different?


Well if you look at your picture last line with at your vram clock. lol. BTW higher ain't always better if the card cant be stable. Which i think exactly what is going on in those benchmark.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Well if you look at your picture last line with at your vram clock. lol. BTW higher ain't always better if the card and be stable. Which i think exactly what is going on in those benchmark.


So, basically, the driver crashed on the last combined bench without actually crashing the bench I guess. well, I got a nice graphics score...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> So, basically, the driver crashed on the last combined bench without actually crashing the bench I guess. well, I got a nice graphics score...


if you get driver crash than you need to lower your core clock by 10mhz.. Also restart your PC before doing another. Whatever your most stable settings are than go back about 10hmz on core and ram clock, that's my rules of thumbs. BTW firestike is just a synthetic benchmark for bragging rights. I can run even higher clocks on my GPU and past Firestrike or any synthetic video benchmark no problems, but than it crash while playing witcher 3 or Crysis 3 at 4K, give or take 30-40minutes. Go play game like Witcher 3 or Crysis 3 hour at least 1 hour. If you don't crash than you're good, cause after all it's about the game, well at least for me. Core is more important than VRAM clock.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> if you get driver crash than you need to lower your core clock by 10mhz.. Also restart your PC before doing another. Whatever your most stable settings are than go back about 10hmz on core and ram clock, that's my rules of thumbs. BTW firestike is just a synthetic benchmark for bragging rights. I can run even higher clocks on my GPU and past Firestrike or any synthetic video benchmark no problems, but than it crash while playing witcher 3 or Crysis 3 at 4K, give or take 30-40minutes. Go play game like Witcher 3 or Crysis 3 hour at least 1 hour. If you don't crash than you're good, cause after all it's about the game, well at least for me. Core is more important than VRAM clock.


I am 1480, +400 on the ram, game stable=GTA 5/Far Cry4, etc...I am talking hours...might have something to do with Windows 10. the test with the highest graphics score was Windows 10, the other was 8.1..


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am 1480, +400 on the ram, game stable=GTA 5/Far Cry4, etc...I am talking hours...might have something to do with Windows 10. the test with the highest graphics score was Windows 10, the other was 8.1..


Yes it's Windows 10 issues. if you scroll up on the last page you'll see my answered to "kanabeach44". Yeah on windows 10 have to down my core and vram clock about 10mhz.. Windows 10 does give higher scores but I don't play games on it until DX12 games start rolling out. I'm on dual boot of W10 and W7.


----------



## bmgjet

The windows 10 driver is still very unstable for 980ti's. 353.58 was the best driver and I didnt have a single crash or driver reset on it but you cant get it any more because windows 10 updates forces you onto one of the official drivers.

353.62 is still way better then 353.30/38 and 353.49. Those ones gave me 8-9 driver reset a day and 2-3 black screen crashes.
353.62 I get 3-4 driver resets and some times 1 black screen crash to a days worth of gaming (even on stock speeds).


----------



## ukn69

1440p gsync 144hz , sexy. Now if EK could release the blocks already ^_^.


----------



## KickAssCop

How are the temperatures and noise on that windforce setup?


----------



## aaronito

hi,

i have a little question about a waterblock from ek with EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+.

when you put a waterblock on it, is it still possible for me to use the backplate that becomes with the graphic card or i do need to buy one from EK.

i hope one of you guys have pictures with the evga backplate on it. i love to see how it fits.

thanks


----------



## glenn37216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Update : Might be an issue with the Zotac 980 Ti Extreme cards that is causing the issues. Mate contacted support and they said BIOS update for the card is coming mid august.
> 
> I hope this helps


Still don't believe that's your issue. Zotac has a weird thermal sensor that probes the temps then signals the fans. You will see spikes but this should not have such an affect to hard lock the pc. I'm still betting it's the psu. Possibly bad caps causing irregularities in the 12v rails.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saphirain*
> 
> Just tried the second bios flash the one ment for air cooling for my reference. Coulden't run 1300mhz core (silicon lottery) before flashed. Now testing 1400mhz 121% 8000mhz memory working like a charm.
> 
> Running a waterblock so might dare to try the 1.3v flash a little later .


What BIOS did you flash exactly, the maxair or the 1.281v... if you could be more specific that might help others out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Interesting, I had actually worse luck with the modded bios but your chip may be asking for more volts.
> 
> What are your stats at 1410?
> Temp, util, ect.


I'll have to check tonight (10:34 AM here now) when I'm done working


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aaronito*
> 
> hi,
> 
> i have a little question about a waterblock from ek with EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+.
> 
> when you put a waterblock on it, is it still possible for me to use the backplate that becomes with the graphic card or i do need to buy one from EK.
> 
> i hope one of you guys have pictures with the evga backplate on it. i love to see how it fits.
> 
> thanks


You need a Ek backplate for the 980ti.Evga backplate dosent fit with ek wb.
I dont know if someone here make it fit


----------



## kanabeach44

Thanks I will try !
I have Win 10 Pro

How is your max boost and memory boost ?


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Ok...happens with 3dmark as well. Commonality appears to be this happens after a cold boot, but a soft reboot sends to resolve it (reproduced 3 times in a row, and same symptom over the weekend...once it's running fine, it's fine). Shouldn't be my psu as it is s good one and I've had no other power related issues...maybe look for a firmware update for my mobo? Anyone ever hear of something like this before?
> 
> I'm suspecting it is not drawing enough power upon first boot, and enough when rebooting. Going to check bios settings (ie disable onboard video, see if there are any curious power settings, etc) and see if there is a newer firmware for my motherboard. I'd appreciate any other suggestions, or similar experiences...


Did some research and found several forums with users that had similar issues..but no solutions. Saw both gigabyte and asus mobos mentioned...

Edit: this thread seems relevant

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1821875


----------



## thefathef

Quote:
Originally Posted by aaronito View Post

hi,

i have a little question about a waterblock from ek with EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+.

when you put a waterblock on it, is it still possible for me to use the backplate that becomes with the graphic card or i do need to buy one from EK.

i hope one of you guys have pictures with the evga backplate on it. i love to see how it fits.

thanks

Quote:

You need a Ek backplate for the 980ti.Evga backplate dosent fit with ek wb.
I dont know if someone here make it fit

http://forums.evga.com/My-waterblock-arrived-m2367591.aspx#2374235


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenn37216*
> 
> Still don't believe that's your issue. Zotac has a weird thermal sensor that probes the temps then signals the fans. You will see spikes but this should not have such an affect to hard lock the pc. I'm still betting it's the psu. Possibly bad caps causing irregularities in the 12v rails.


Yeah we were thinking about this too. My mate has a second 1000W PSU if I remember correctly and we will swap it out if the problem still occurs after the new bios.

Thanks for your help


----------



## batman900

Picked up a"MSI GTX 980Ti 6GD5 V1" as I needed an exhaust card for my Alienware graphics amp which only has an intake fan. Haven't seen much on this card yet so I thought I would throw a quick dirty review.

Asic is 81.5%, stock base clock is 1000mhz but it boosts to about 1270mhz. OC on stock voltage will do about 1530mhz max boost stable while throttling, anything higher will crash once the card kisses 90C, before temps rise and it throttles it will hold about 1550. Haven't touched the memory yet but it's Hynix. Also haven't played with volts as this darn card runs too hot already,

From my understanding it is basically a reference card with MSI military bits thrown on. Noise above %70 fan is kinda loud but still nothing compared to a ref 290.. Has a hint of coil whine in benchmarks if I listen closely but nothing outside of that. Dead silent while idle.

Not a bad card at all.


----------



## KickAssCop

Put a kraken on it. 81 ASIC is fantastic. You can sell it to evga for 1049.


----------



## batman900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Put a kraken on it. 81 ASIC is fantastic. You can sell it to evga for 1049.


Hah I wish! and I don't think I can really do much with it, space is crazy limited by this alienware amp plus no extra power connectors besides gpu. The one time I do good on the lottery in years and she will be ran at stock..... lol


----------



## ondoy

MSI Intros GeForce GTX 980 Ti Armor2X Graphics Card


----------



## Saphirain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> What BIOS did you flash exactly, the maxair or the 1.281v... if you could be more specific that might help others out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check tonight (10:34 AM here now) when I'm done working


Maxair.

Found on the first page, worked wonder for my reference Asus card (running water block) Got 100mhz core from it. I could run bench earlier, but wasen't stable and had allot of crashes. I guess the 121% realy did the trick







:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post

980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards

This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.

- Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
- 1.250v at load
- 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%

To use this simply set +core, +mem, and power target in PX or AB. No need to touch voltage; the BIOS will provide 1.250v at load.

980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file

As always, flash at your own risk. thumb.gif


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> What BIOS did you flash exactly, the maxair or the 1.281v... if you could be more specific that might help others out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check tonight (10:34 AM here now) when I'm done working


Well I tried, GTA V is a good game to check if it's stable.
The card slowly heats up of course, 1434 @ 1.230v, then it drops to 1422 @ 1.212v, and then 1410 or so... sometimes drops the voltage to 1.19v even...

@ Saphirain, isn't that the BIOS that boosts directly to 1498 all the way? If so... not good


----------



## Saphirain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Well I tried, GTA V is a good game to check if it's stable.
> The card slowly heats up of course, 1434 @ 1.230v, then it drops to 1422 @ 1.212v, and then 1410 or so... sometimes drops the voltage to 1.19v even...
> 
> @ Saphirain, isn't that the BIOS that boosts directly to 1498 all the way? If so... not good


Guess not but it won't let me run higher


----------



## ukn69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> How are the temperatures and noise on that windforce setup?


The temps aren't what I like coming from 980 sli under liquid but max temp is 80C on top card with cards installed on slots 1 and 3. (X16-x16 for X99 Deluxe board). Noise levels are hardly noticeable. I have a fan and ac on most the time so on top of headphones, I hear nothing. Without headphones I still hear nothing. If you like I can record it when I get home at 100% load.

With that being said, I played around with the slots and found when in slots 1 and 2 (cards right on each other) max temp of top card is 90C. That's a big NOPE for me.


----------



## fisher6

Highest I've gotten so far with my 980 Ti HOF: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8050428


----------



## Saphirain

Mine so far with the flashed bios

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5614269


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Guys, what are the boost clocks?
1255 (fisher6) and 1312 (Saphirain) is probably not right









BTW I returned the EVGA and got a stock cooled Gigabyte right now, only craps out at 1500 after 15 minutes of GTA V... that's at 1.212v








Think a BIOS update would improve that?


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Guys, what are the boost clocks?
> 1255 (fisher6) and 1312 (Saphirain) is probably not right


Mine boosted up to 1444.


----------



## Saphirain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Guys, what are the boost clocks?
> 1255 (fisher6) and 1312 (Saphirain) is probably not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I returned the EVGA and got a stock cooled Gigabyte right now, only craps out at 1500 after 15 minutes of GTA V... that's at 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think a BIOS update would improve that?


please clarify. According to GPUz i got it registred as EVGA (asus original) But I can'r get the clockspeed mentioned. It crashes above 1400mhz core.

GPU Z says 1400mhz, MSI gives me 1400mhz (BOOST)...


----------



## thefathef

just to share









https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpbacq8w9strocp/thumb_IMG_0619_1024.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/t2v9bzq15gkw5n1/thumb_IMG_0620_1024.jpg?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/b6jrsedey0qv0aa/thumb_IMG_0621_1024.jpg?dl=0


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> BTW I returned the EVGA and got a stock cooled Gigabyte right now, only craps out at 1500 after 15 minutes of GTA V... that's at 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think a BIOS update would improve that?


you can't be serious of this comment. Every card is different, bios have nothing to do with it. if you're over 1400mhz core clock you're good to go. Not everyone can do over 1500hmz+. I'm willing to bet you are throwing in other people settings didnt you ? You have no clue how to OC. BTW if it craps out after 15 minutes of GTA V than your OC is not stable. U need more voltage. 1.212 is not enough.


----------



## Phreec

How come there's hardly any (non-LN2) GALAX/KFA2 GTX 980 Ti HOF reviews out there?

I've only come across two asian reviews so far...


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you can't be serious of this comment. Every card is different, bios have nothing to do with it. if you're over 1400mhz core clock you're good to go. Not everyone can do over 1500hmz+. I'm willing to bet you are throwing in other people settings didnt you ? You have no clue how to OC. BTW if it craps out after 15 minutes of GTA V than your OC is not stable. U need more voltage. 1.212 is not enough.


Let him have his moment, let me him have it god dammit


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you can't be serious of this comment. Every card is different, bios have nothing to do with it. if you're over 1400mhz core clock you're good to go. Not everyone can do over 1500hmz+. I'm willing to bet you are throwing in other people settings didnt you ? You have no clue how to OC. BTW if it craps out after 15 minutes of GTA V than your OC is not stable. U need more voltage. 1.212 is not enough.


What do you mean other people's settings.... I simply have multiple cards here that were returned to where I work... so I test them out, I can buy them with discount.
Oh and I do have a clue how to OC... I'm just not that familiar with flashing 'custom' BIOSes on graphics cards. But if it gives me 1.250v all the time then it probably will clock higher than with 1.212v.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> MSI Intros GeForce GTX 980 Ti Armor2X Graphics Card
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Oh that it too damn sexy







shame I've already bought mine as they would look awesome in my case!


----------



## SpacemanSpiff46

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefathef*
> 
> just to share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/hpbacq8w9strocp/thumb_IMG_0619_1024.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/t2v9bzq15gkw5n1/thumb_IMG_0620_1024.jpg?dl=0
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/b6jrsedey0qv0aa/thumb_IMG_0621_1024.jpg?dl=0


I was hoping you were gonna post with your results! What kind of screws did you end up buying? I will be doing this with my cards this weekend.

I ordered 2 SC+ with backplate on Sunday night from EVGA, 2 EK Acetal +Nickel blocks from EK and they should all be in my hands by friday! Right after I bought the cards they got marked as auto-notify on EVGA's site! muahaha.


----------



## Attomsk

Hey guys I've been running @ 1492Mhz / 7800MHz for a while which needs +87mv to achieve. Pretty standard stuff. However, it of course needs a custom fan curve to keep it cool which can be pretty loud (gpu fans @ 70% most of the time).

I decided to see if a low core clock with no voltage added would perform ok while requiring much less fan speed. Ended up settling @ 1442 Core / 7800 Mem +0mv and I can use the stock fan curve to cool it which keeps it quiet.

Well after running tons of tests (benches and actual in game tests), it turns out the 50Mhz loss resulted in only 1 - 1.5 fps @1440p. The noise reduction seems pretty worthwhile to me, especially since my case fans don't even need to run as high either.

Long story short, the trade offs for running your maximum clocks on air might not be worthwhile at a certain point. Probably obvious to a lot of people but I hadn't seen anyone else do this comparison before.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Guys, what are the boost clocks?
> 1255 (fisher6) and 1312 (Saphirain) is probably not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I returned the EVGA and got a stock cooled Gigabyte right now, only craps out at 1500 after 15 minutes of GTA V... that's at 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think a BIOS update would improve that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Hey guys I've been running @ 1492Mhz / 7800MHz for a while which needs +87mv to achieve. Pretty standard stuff. However, it of course needs a custom fan curve to keep it cool which can be pretty loud (gpu fans @ 70% most of the time).
> 
> I decided to see if a low core clock with no voltage added would perform ok while requiring much less fan speed. Ended up settling @ 1442 Core / 7800 Mem +0mv and I can use the stock fan curve to cool it which keeps it quiet.
> 
> Well after running tons of tests (benches and actual in game tests), it turns out the 50Mhz loss resulted in only 1 - 1.5 fps @1440p. The noise reduction seems pretty worthwhile to me, especially since my case fans don't even need to run as high either.
> 
> Long story short, the trade offs for running your maximum clocks on air might not be worthwhile at a certain point. Probably obvious to a lot of people but I hadn't seen anyone else do this comparison before.


nicely done.


----------



## Iamthebull

Got mine coming in tomorrow! EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support SC+ w/ACX BP Video Card


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Hey guys I've been running @ 1492Mhz / 7800MHz for a while which needs +87mv to achieve. Pretty standard stuff. However, it of course needs a custom fan curve to keep it cool which can be pretty loud (gpu fans @ 70% most of the time).
> 
> I decided to see if a low core clock with no voltage added would perform ok while requiring much less fan speed. Ended up settling @ 1442 Core / 7800 Mem +0mv and I can use the stock fan curve to cool it which keeps it quiet.
> 
> Well after running tons of tests (benches and actual in game tests), it turns out the 50Mhz loss resulted in only 1 - 1.5 fps @1440p. The noise reduction seems pretty worthwhile to me, especially since my case fans don't even need to run as high either.
> 
> Long story short, the trade offs for running your maximum clocks on air might not be worthwhile at a certain point. Probably obvious to a lot of people but I hadn't seen anyone else do this comparison before.


Maxwell doesn't really scale well _after a certain point on air_ in real world applications. This was the same on my GTX 970 as well (and a 980 i was testing). A 1500 core overclock vs a 1600 core was negligible in actual gaming scenarios, but in benchmarks it will make a difference.

That said I play games not bechmarks.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Maxwell doesn't really scale well after a certain point on air in real world applications. This was the same on my GTX 970 as well (and a 980 i was testing). A 1500 core overclock vs a 1600 core was negligible in actual gaming scenarios, but in benchmarks it will make a difference.
> 
> That said I play games not bechmarks.


Law of diminishing returns I suppose! Note that @1080p i think the fps gap will double to about 2-3 fps but I don't game @ 1080p (I did a few tests and it seemed to be true though)


----------



## on1yalad

Help: EVGA 980ti ACX2.0+ into Hybrid

I got a stepup from a 980 to a 980ti ACX card and want to add a hybrid cooler to my 2nd card.

*What i have ordered*

Evga 980ti Hybrid Kit
Evga 980ti backplate
Stock 980ti cooler - Ordered from Ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/252035929444
*The Questions i have are*

Do i need to replace all the Thermal Pads? - http://i.imgur.com/PKkMdvh.jpg (Evga support said if replacement are needed 1mm pads as suggested, and gave me this link (http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-tim)
Do i need 6.0watt/m-k , 11.0watt/m-k, or 17.0watt/m-k?
How much of it should i buy? to satisfy the stock cooler
what type of thermal paste? i typically use Noctua NH-H1 for CPUs is there a better option?
Can i just clone my 1st cards bios(980ti Hybrid) and put that on the 2nd card?
Thanks for any help.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Hit new high today on MSI 6G: 21473. Not too shabby.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5616493

Firestrike demo and combined test are the wide peaks here. That's 1534mhz boost and 4212mhz memory on lock. On air cooling! Nice!


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Overvoltage does what it is said to do. It's just a problem with PX or AB, that they won't read the actual voltage what the card is set to, but the max. through the driver. You can try a benchmark with stock voltage and then try it again with +50mV on your Classy. You will see that your Power draw is much higher at the same clocks.
> 
> With Overboost on the other hand the voltage readings through PX are correct what the card is set to, but I think the voltage at idle clocks doesn't go down anymore with Overboost turned on.


Thank you. I thought this was the case before, so I did watch power and temp for a few seconds during a benchmark with voltage maxed out for a few seconds and see absolutely no power or temp increase. Just now, I set over voltage to +50mv, let heaven run all the way through, and saw absolutely no difference. Px16 broken? Anything elseI can try? I'd rather not enable boost so voltage can lower when not needed...


----------



## tinmann

20150804_185337.jpg 6269k .jpg file


The twins


----------



## bmgjet

I hope all of you are stress testing with 4K res. Since 1080 just doesnt stress the card enough. If you dont have 4K screen then with DSR set to 4K.
On 1080, I can take mine all the way to 1571mhz and not crash. On 1440p and 4K 1500mhz is the limit of stability.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Guys, what are the boost clocks?
> 1255 (fisher6) and 1312 (Saphirain) is probably not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I returned the EVGA and got a stock cooled Gigabyte right now, only craps out at 1500 after 15 minutes of GTA V... that's at 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think a BIOS update would improve that?


Hey, could you do me a huge favor and rip the bios and put it up (or anyone with a stock gigabyte reference card)? I flashed max air but was getting better clocks on stock and I forgot to dump my bios before flashing.


----------



## BlueSaber80

Well decided to just take the plunge for a thermal repasting job as I've heard some users were able to get a decent temp reduction, so I figured, why the hell not?

*Tools of the trade
*









*4 screws later and wallah. Not bad, but still seems a little too much*










*
4 tiny screws and the fan cover easily comes right off. Will make painting it easy if I decide to go for it, so kudos to MSI.*










*Nice and shiny clean now. Wish the heatplate was mirror smooth as well. Owell, moving on....
*









*I've seen pics of it online but seeing it in person, it really amazed me that MSI didn't give the 980 Ti version of the cooling system an upgrade, no wonder the 6G runs so much warmer vs other 980 Ti version, theres hardly anything to it.*










*Decided to put a little red threadlock to keep those 4 screws nice and tight and red resists high heat.
*









*
Looks about right to me...
*









*And after about half an hour, survey says.............! Only about a 1-2c load temprature drop while having a menu sceen on Witcher 3 up.

Sigh....was worth a shot...*


----------



## charlievoviii

core 1513mhz, Vram clock 8208mhz.. Ambient temp 86F/30C. Max temp on 3DMark Firstrike 67C, max them in 4K resolution on all 3 games "witcher 3, crysis 3, and GTA V" 68-71C. ASIC 75%.


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> *And after about half an hour, survey says.............! Only about a 1-2c load temprature drop while having a menu sceen on Witcher 3 up.
> 
> Sigh....was worth a shot...*


I re-pasted with noctua thermal paste and got the same results. It doesn't do much but it only took about 10 minutes to do.


----------



## krezo

Has anyone else benched the FFXIV Heavensward Benchmark at DX11 maximum settings?
- Download 1.59GB : http://gdl.square-enix.com/ffxiv/inst/ffxiv-heavensward-bench.zip

I find it really useful at stress testing the 980ti especially at higher resolutions.

Here are my results at three different resolution running at rock stable 1502/2000 at 1.237v.

At 4K the TDP went above 130%, first time I've seen it go that high.

*1080p*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*1440p*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*4K*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Lukas026

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlueSaber80*
> 
> Well decided to just take the plunge for a thermal repasting job as I've heard some users were able to get a decent temp reduction, so I figured, why the hell not?
> 
> *Tools of the trade
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *4 screws later and wallah. Not bad, but still seems a little too much*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 4 tiny screws and the fan cover easily comes right off. Will make painting it easy if I decide to go for it, so kudos to MSI.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice and shiny clean now. Wish the heatplate was mirror smooth as well. Owell, moving on....
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I've seen pics of it online but seeing it in person, it really amazed me that MSI didn't give the 980 Ti version of the cooling system an upgrade, no wonder the 6G runs so much warmer vs other 980 Ti version, theres hardly anything to it.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Decided to put a little red threadlock to keep those 4 screws nice and tight and red resists high heat.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Looks about right to me...
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And after about half an hour, survey says.............! Only about a 1-2c load temprature drop while having a menu sceen on Witcher 3 up.
> 
> Sigh....was worth a shot...*


Great shots. Whats the temp difference so far in use ?


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Thank you. I thought this was the case before, so I did watch power and temp for a few seconds during a benchmark with voltage maxed out for a few seconds and see absolutely no power or temp increase. Just now, I set over voltage to +50mv, let heaven run all the way through, and saw absolutely no difference. Px16 broken? Anything elseI can try? I'd rather not enable boost so voltage can lower when not needed...


Strange thing. In my case it's definitely working because when I put +37mV it heats up more under load and it doesn't downclock anymore when reaching 65C+, where normally is a 13MHz downclock.


----------



## Wynd

Anyone having a problem with gigabytes 980ti that you can't increase the voltage past 1.180? Sometimes when i restart it will let me but 99% of the time it doesn't increase even when i try with evga precision. I put + .050 on OC guru 2, apply it and the voltage still doesn't go above 1.180?


----------



## glenn37216

..Baby steps ! First run @ a small OC . Still tweaking overclocks but no bad for first run . (Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme)











Gpu- 21095
Physics-12924
Combined-8165
Max boost - 1502 /1880
Max temp - 62c
Max TDP - 86%

Specs:
Case - Thor V2
CPU - 4790K @ 4.7GHZ (H.T. On) 1.275V
CPU Cooler - Thermaltake Water Ultimate 3.0 w/ (3)Corsair SP120's
Motherboard - Evga Classified z97
PSU - Evga SuperNOVA 1300w G2
Ram - Kingston 16GB 2400 DDR3
H. D.s - 2) Samsung 850 SSD Pro 1TB x 2 / 4 TB Raptor Drives (Raid 0+1)
Fan Controller - Sentry V3
3x Philips 144HZ 1MS @ 5760x1080 / 4k ASUS PQ321Q
Gpu: - Zotac GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme ( 1502/1880 )


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Hey, could you do me a huge favor and rip the bios and put it up (or anyone with a stock gigabyte reference card)? I flashed max air but was getting better clocks on stock and I forgot to dump my bios before flashing.


Gotta hurry off to work now, but will do so tonight, in about 10 hours from now


----------



## rascas

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5616700


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Guys, what are the boost clocks?
> 1255 (fisher6) and 1312 (Saphirain) is probably not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I returned the EVGA and got a stock cooled Gigabyte right now, only craps out at 1500 after 15 minutes of GTA V... that's at 1.212v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think a BIOS update would improve that?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Oh and I do have a clue how to OC... I'm just not that familiar with flashing 'custom' BIOSes on graphics cards. But if it gives me 1.250v all the time then it probably will clock higher than with 1.212v.


You make no sense sorry, first you blame your card and keep returning them. When the problem is that you trying too high of clock for stock voltage the GPU came with. Than you asked about bios update would help. Which i've answered you YES it would. Than you answered back to me exactly what I have just told you like you already know, which you didn't.


----------



## glenn37216

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5616700


Sweeet !


----------



## charlievoviii




----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5616700


19200 with [email protected]








Mem clock and latency? Uncore?


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *glenn37216*
> 
> Sweeet !


Cheers

Could push a little more, thats boosting at 1576 on custom bios, i've had it at 1590


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> 19200 with [email protected]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mem clock and latency? Uncore?


Mem @ 3333 cl15
Uncore @ 4.5ish


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Strange thing. In my case it's definitely working because when I put +37mV it heats up more under load and it doesn't downclock anymore when reaching 65C+, where normally is a 13MHz downclock.


Yeah, not sure what is happening. Between adding voltage not working, and crap performance after a cold boot, I'm starting to lose patience. After screwing with bios settings last night (ie forcing pcie to gen3), I've made no progress. I am one or two bios versions behind so I'm going to try to flash my gigabyte mobo tonight and pray that resolves both issues. So annoying.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Gotta hurry off to work now, but will do so tonight, in about 10 hours from now


Awesome, TIA!


----------



## fisher6

Just from bitspower:



Anyone ordered directly from them before?


----------



## Azazil1190

@krezo mate which bios do you use?
Thnx


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wynd*
> 
> Anyone having a problem with gigabytes 980ti that you can't increase the voltage past 1.180? Sometimes when i restart it will let me but 99% of the time it doesn't increase even when i try with evga precision. I put + .050 on OC guru 2, apply it and the voltage still doesn't go above 1.180?


I didn't have any problem increasing the voltage in MSI Afterburner.

I ended up modding the bios on mine to lock in the voltage though. Both my cards are running at 1.22v.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5616700


Niceeeeee! Have to do the catch up now.


----------



## Benny89

Finally decided on brand and went with MSI Gaming 6G







. Ordered!

Excited to get all parts and build my rig finally







. All in all I don't like Classy overpriced and G1 chances for issues. I don't bench so went with cool and quite card that can OC to 1450 and that is enough for me and my 1080p monitor







.

Can't wait for unboxing!!!! Excited!


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> You make no sense sorry, first you blame your card and keep returning them. When the problem is that you trying too high of clock for stock voltage the GPU came with. Than you asked about bios update would help. Which i've answered you YES it would. Than you answered back to me exactly what I have just told you like you already know, which you didn't.


I don't actually return them, I get to test them, that's the luxury of working at a webshop. Don't act so offended, it's not like I did anything to you... just making sure that I flash the right BIOS into this thing without making it a very expensive doorstopper.

@ konceptz, here's the BIOS:

Gigabytestockcooler980Ti.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I don't actually return them, I get to test them, that's the luxury of working at a webshop. Don't act so offended, it's not like I did anything to you... just making sure that I flash the right BIOS into this thing without making it a very expensive doorstopper.


offended by what ? lmao.


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Niceeeeee! Have to do the catch up now.


Lol, took me two weeks to try and beat your score


----------



## Wynd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jim2point0*
> 
> I didn't have any problem increasing the voltage in MSI Afterburner.
> 
> I ended up modding the bios on mine to lock in the voltage though. Both my cards are running at 1.22v.


So it let you go above 1.18v without having to do anything special? I have tried multiple programs and it just doesn't work for some reason? Then i noticed a couple times i restarted with oc guru the voltage actually increased. What could possibly be causing this problem? My cards are almost stable at 1506 with 1.18 if i could increase it a little it would hopefully fix that


----------



## fisher6

Was able to reach 4300ish in valley and 1480 boost in GTAV with the HOF. Anything more and it starts throttling due to temps I think. Will be ordering a water block next week see and will see if I can push it some more. But man is it an upgrade from the 970 that was still running at 1550. Gta never looked so sweet.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> Lol, took me two weeks to try and beat your score


You did very well man. I don't think I can catch up soon.


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys , wanted to get your input, Tri SLI titan (original Not X or Z) owner here, looking to upgrade over to the 980ti's (tri sli as well) I do a lot of MMO's which have been making use of the latest in maxwell architecture.

Do you have any WaterBlocks that you recommend best for these? Also do you feel it should be a substantial upgrade? My setup comprises of 2x 1440p and 1x 4k TV + 1x 1080p Cintiq

Appreciate any feedback.


----------



## Shadowdane

Managed to break 23k for SLI in 3DMark after moving to Windows 10! Previously I was about 200 points shy on Win8.1.

I'm sure I could get a bit higher with a better CPU... my Haswell sucks can't get beyond 4.3Ghz.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5613881


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys , wanted to get your input, Tri SLI titan owner here, looking to upgrade over to the 980ti's (tri sli as well) I do a lot of MMO's which have been making use of the latest in maxwell architecture.
> 
> Do you have any WaterBlocks that you recommend best for these? Also do you feel it should be a substantial upgrade? My setup comprises of 2x 1440p and 1x 4k TV + 1x 1080p Cintiq
> 
> Appreciate any feedback.


hell yes. 980Ti is very impressive, so no need for TitanX for me. Next year Pascal than maybe. It will be night and day. You dont eve needd TRI SLI. All you need is two and it will be faster than your 3x Titan Classic. BTW i came from Titan Black SLI. No you don't need waterblock unless you looking to heavily overclock.


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You did very well man. I don't think I can catch up soon.


Windows 10 makes the difference ?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> hell yes. 980Ti is very impressive, so no need for TitanX for me. Next year Pascal than maybe. It will be night and day. You dont eve needd TRI SLI. All you need is two and it will be faster than your 3x Titan Classic. BTW i came from Titan Black SLI. No you don't need waterblock unless you looking to heavily overclock.


Thanks for the swift response, and yeah since I'm running 4 monitors, I'd prefer the 3rd in case, since I"m running 4k. I tested with my current setup and FFXIV is pretty SLI friendly too. Reason I'd want waterblocks is because some games I play aren't designed well for GPU's so the fans instantly go to 100% and temps hit 90C, I had this with my Titans, and the issue went away when I went to WC, same w/ my friends 780ti so I"d prefer to have a quieter room, and majorly because I already have an entire WC setup, so wouldn't want to have to build around it.

Main reason for upgrading is since I got a 4k TV (65JS8500) I can't seem to step back down to my 1440p monitors. Though yes having higher refresh rates would be nice, I don't mind as long as I can t least get 60fps [email protected] max settings.


----------



## Caanon

I've been smitten with the new crop of 21:9 1440p monitors coming out, so it looks like I'm going to be picking up an Acer Predator X34 + 980 Ti this fall (probably the EVGA SC version). I don't need to hit any crazy top-1% speeds or anything, and if I can hit 1400/7900 reliably I think I'll be perfectly happy while gaming. I've been out of the CPU loop for a while, so is my ~1.5 year old Haswell i7 4770k @ 4.25Ghz going to hold back the 980 Ti at all?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Thanks for the swift response, and yeah since I'm running 4 monitors, I'd prefer the 3rd in case, since I"m running 4k. I tested with my current setup and FFXIV is pretty SLI friendly too. Reason I'd want waterblocks is because some games I play aren't designed well for GPU's so the fans instantly go to 100% and temps hit 90C, I had this with my Titans, and the issue went away when I went to WC, same w/ my friends 780ti so I"d prefer to have a quieter room, and majorly because I already have an entire WC setup, so wouldn't want to have to build around it.
> 
> Main reason for upgrading is since I got a 4k TV (65JS8500) I can't seem to step back down to my 1440p monitors. Though yes having higher refresh rates would be nice, I don't mind as long as I can t least get 60fps [email protected] max settings.


I know exactly what you mean. I have ROG Swift 2560X1440 monitor also, but after my Dell 4K. I have been playing at 4K since, PIXEL Density FTMFW. To be honest if you running multiple monitors and plan to do Nvidia Surround, 6gb is not enough these day. Even at 4K a lot of games already using or max out 6gb of vram. So TitanX with 12GB of vram might be a better choice or wait until next year and see what Nvidia pascal have to offer. That's why i don't understand about AMD Fury X only have 4GB lmao.


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> Help: EVGA 980ti ACX2.0+ into Hybrid
> 
> I got a stepup from a 980 to a 980ti ACX card and want to add a hybrid cooler to my 2nd card.
> 
> *What i have ordered*
> 
> Evga 980ti Hybrid Kit
> Evga 980ti backplate
> Stock 980ti cooler - Ordered from Ebay - http://www.ebay.com/itm/252035929444
> *The Questions i have are*
> 
> Do i need to replace all the Thermal Pads? - http://i.imgur.com/PKkMdvh.jpg (Evga support said if replacement are needed 1mm pads as suggested, and gave me this link (http://www.performance-pcs.com/fujipoly-tim)
> Do i need 6.0watt/m-k , 11.0watt/m-k, or 17.0watt/m-k?
> How much of it should i buy? to satisfy the stock cooler
> what type of thermal paste? i typically use Noctua NH-H1 for CPUs is there a better option?
> Can i just clone my 1st cards bios(980ti Hybrid) and put that on the 2nd card?
> Thanks for any help.


So i got all the pieces together, just 2 things to get answered.

1. I assume it would be okay to export my stock Evga 980ti Hybrid BIOS and apply that to the 2nd card where i installed the hybrid kit.
2. Noctua NT-H1 or something else ( i have NT-H1 already but not sure if it is best for GPU's)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> Windows 10 makes the difference ?


I'm on it at the moment. But on a 290.

Also have to work my way up as my previous RAM got borked. And I only have the replacement installed. Testing it at the moment at 4.5 and 3200 RAM.


----------



## tainle

I have two zotac gtx 980ti amp! Edition and with ek waterblock in parallel. Maxed temps at +200 mhz and 300mhz mem and +87mv yield about 47c playing witcher 3. Fps 4k all maxed out except antialiasing off in postprocessing tab. I got average 60 fps. All good and stuff. But should i flashed each cards bios to push it further?? Is it safe??


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Yeah, not sure what is happening. Between adding voltage not working, and crap performance after a cold boot, I'm starting to lose patience. After screwing with bios settings last night (ie forcing pcie to gen3), I've made no progress. I am one or two bios versions behind so I'm going to try to flash my gigabyte mobo tonight and pray that resolves both issues. So annoying.


Did some quick voltage testing tonight. Increasing the overvoltage slider still does nothing (confirmed by monitoring power and temp). However, increasing overboost does make a difference.

At stock, my voltage reading (according to osd) is 1.2v. Increasing overvoltage, as mentioned, does nothing. However, if I increase overboost just a bit, my voltage reading decreases. Maxing it out (1.3 I think it was...on my phone now away from pc), gives me a reading of 1.2+ (I think it was around 1.27 or so). So it looks like I can get voltage added, but I'm really just guessing here.

1. Anyone with a Classified been able to add voltage just by tweaking overvoltage?
2. What the hell is overboost supposed to do? I cannot find much online about it's actual function...at this point I'm seeing it as a substitute for the broken overvoltage setting.
3. Could my default voltage reading (1.2v) have something to do with the overvoltage slider not working (ie it's already too high)?

I tried downgrading px16 to .5 and it made no difference...


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I'm on it at the moment. But on a 290.
> 
> Also have to work my way up as my previous RAM got borked. And I only have the replacement installed. Testing it at the moment at 4.5 and 3200 RAM.


Good luck, which 980ti r u running BTW?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> Good luck, which 980ti r u running BTW?


REFERENCE


----------



## Kpjoslee

Finally went over 9000


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kpjoslee*
> 
> Finally went over 9000


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Yeah, not sure what is happening. Between adding voltage not working, and crap performance after a cold boot, I'm starting to lose patience. After screwing with bios settings last night (ie forcing pcie to gen3), I've made no progress. I am one or two bios versions behind so I'm going to try to flash my gigabyte mobo tonight and pray that resolves both issues. So annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> Did some quick voltage testing tonight. Increasing the overvoltage slider still does nothing (confirmed by monitoring power and temp). However, increasing overboost does make a difference.
> 
> At stock, my voltage reading (according to osd) is 1.2v. Increasing overvoltage, as mentioned, does nothing. However, if I increase overboost just a bit, my voltage reading decreases. Maxing it out (1.3 I think it was...on my phone now away from pc), gives me a reading of 1.2+ (I think it was around 1.27 or so). So it looks like I can get voltage added, but I'm really just guessing here.
> 
> 1. Anyone with a Classified been able to add voltage just by tweaking overvoltage?
> 2. What the hell is overboost supposed to do? I cannot find much online about it's actual function...at this point I'm seeing it as a substitute for the broken overvoltage setting.
> 3. Could my default voltage reading (1.2v) have something to do with the overvoltage slider not working (ie it's already too high)?
> 
> I tried downgrading px16 to .5 and it made no difference...
Click to expand...

with a DMM i know that PX will give _0.025 more_ under load than what the overboost setting will. ie 1.225 will be 1.250. _however *YMMV*_. can't/haven't gotten AB to adjust voltage which is a shame since it's polling in the OSD is much faster than PX; so i use the classy tool ver 2.1.2.0.

go to the classy/KPE owners thread.

*protip:*
use a probe it and DMM on a classy.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> I know exactly what you mean. I have ROG Swift 2560X1440 monitor also, but after my Dell 4K. I have been playing at 4K since, PIXEL Density FTMFW. To be honest if you running multiple monitors and plan to do Nvidia Surround, 6gb is not enough these day. Even at 4K a lot of games already using or max out 6gb of vram. So TitanX with 12GB of vram might be a better choice or wait until next year and see what Nvidia pascal have to offer. That's why i don't understand about AMD Fury X only have 4GB lmao.


Not doing surround, I just have 4 monitors, 4k TV is for gaming, and the other 2 1440p (QNIXII/Xstar) are for browsing and reference art while I draw on my CintiQ 1080p.

I did surround w/ 3x 1440p but eventually fell back to one with my titans, sure it was nice but it got annoying over time. I want to hold out until Pascal, but what I'm deciding to do now is upgrade to the 980 ti's in triple SLI, and when pascal comes if its good enough I'll make the jump then and give the 980's to my husband/son. Probably have him buy me the Pascal cards vs a new purse <3

I MMO a ton w/ FFXIV especially and it blows me away how gorgeous it looks on 4k, and vs lowering settings to get full fps, I'd rather upgrade now and hold out a year for pascal, since I'm sure Ti Editions will come out later in the year next year, so I'm looking at holding on to 980's for a full year if I get them now at least.

Not seeing to many waterblocks, given this card's been out for almost 2 months now I figured EK and a few others would have one. Is there a good recommendation at the moment, as far as thermal padding for VRM's and best reviewed waterblocks for best temps? I don't plan to push them to far, but I do want to max out my settings <3


----------



## dVeLoPe

bla bla bla bla where the hell isss my dam lightniga


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I don't actually return them, I get to test them, that's the luxury of working at a webshop. Don't act so offended, it's not like I did anything to you... just making sure that I flash the right BIOS into this thing without making it a very expensive doorstopper.
> 
> @ konceptz, here's the BIOS:
> 
> Gigabytestockcooler980Ti.zip 152k .zip file


Strangely, the bios says not compatible with my version of card. Did you get this one Newegg?

Anyways, in case we have the same one I've flashed all 3 of the ones on the front page and they all didn't brick my card; in case that helps.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Did some quick voltage testing tonight. Increasing the overvoltage slider still does nothing (confirmed by monitoring power and temp). However, increasing overboost does make a difference.
> 
> At stock, my voltage reading (according to osd) is 1.2v. Increasing overvoltage, as mentioned, does nothing. However, if I increase overboost just a bit, my voltage reading decreases. Maxing it out (1.3 I think it was...on my phone now away from pc), gives me a reading of 1.2+ (I think it was around 1.27 or so). So it looks like I can get voltage added, but I'm really just guessing here.
> 
> 1. Anyone with a Classified been able to add voltage just by tweaking overvoltage?
> 2. What the hell is overboost supposed to do? I cannot find much online about it's actual function...at this point I'm seeing it as a substitute for the broken overvoltage setting.
> 3. Could my default voltage reading (1.2v) have something to do with the overvoltage slider not working (ie it's already too high)?
> 
> I tried downgrading px16 to .5 and it made no difference...


1. yes, it is working (for me), but the reading in PX doesn't show anymore than 1.212V
2. if you use overboost, the reading in PX gets more accurate, but you will have a constant voltage in all clock states (even in idle)
3. as I said, PX doesn't show more than 1.212V with overvoltage setting


----------



## Armxnian

Flashed the max air bios that is supposed to put the card to 1.25v at load. But on my g1 gaming the voltage at load is 1.274 according to gpuz and AB. I didn't touch the core clock either but it boosts to 1493 running heaven. It's stable and temps are fine but why the weird values?


----------



## Attomsk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Flashed the max air bios that is supposed to put the card to 1.25v at load. But on my g1 gaming the voltage at load is 1.274 according to gpuz and AB. I didn't touch the core clock either but it boosts to 1493 running heaven. It's stable and temps are fine but why the weird values?


Wait, did you load a reference bios onto your g1?


----------



## Armxnian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Attomsk*
> 
> Wait, did you load a reference bios onto your g1?


I flashed the third one in the first post. Was I not supposed to?


----------



## barsh90

Go GO GO
http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-06G-P4-4999-KR-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-Hydro-Copper-6GB-384-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Expres-/301683241983?hash=item463db8f3ff


----------



## scaramonga

Can anyone share a 'stock' MSI reference BIOS please?

Thanking you kindly.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Can anyone share a 'stock' MSI reference BIOS please?
> 
> Thanking you kindly.


Why not look up gpu-z database should be msi bios on there.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Armxnian*
> 
> Flashed the max air bios that is supposed to put the card to 1.25v at load. But on my g1 gaming the voltage at load is 1.274 according to gpuz and AB. I didn't touch the core clock either but it boosts to 1493 running heaven. It's stable and temps are fine but why the weird values?


why did you load EVGA reference SC into your G1?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Not doing surround, I just have 4 monitors, 4k TV is for gaming, and the other 2 1440p (QNIXII/Xstar) are for browsing and reference art while I draw on my CintiQ 1080p.
> 
> I did surround w/ 3x 1440p but eventually fell back to one with my titans, sure it was nice but it got annoying over time. I want to hold out until Pascal, but what I'm deciding to do now is upgrade to the 980 ti's in triple SLI, and when pascal comes if its good enough I'll make the jump then and give the 980's to my husband/son. Probably have him buy me the Pascal cards vs a new purse <3
> 
> I MMO a ton w/ FFXIV especially and it blows me away how gorgeous it looks on 4k, and vs lowering settings to get full fps, I'd rather upgrade now and hold out a year for pascal, since I'm sure Ti Editions will come out later in the year next year, so I'm looking at holding on to 980's for a full year if I get them now at least.
> 
> Not seeing to many waterblocks, given this card's been out for almost 2 months now I figured EK and a few others would have one. Is there a good recommendation at the moment, as far as thermal padding for VRM's and best reviewed waterblocks for best temps? I don't plan to push them to far, but I do want to max out my settings <3


tripple 980TI won't be that much of a difference compare to TWO, unless nvidia udate their scaling better in the driver. As far as FFIV demo goes well they were on beastly pc 5960X with 4x TitanX. So if you have money like be to spares just get two GTX980Ti non reference card for now. Than next years when Pascal come out. Than upgrade your CPU and GPU. Next year will be my time to fully upgrade both also and go all out.


----------



## bardm

Thanks guys for the responses. Anyone have any ideas how I can further troubleshoot the overvolt function not working? I really want to be able to just use this setting before pushing my card more.

Thanks again


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> with a DMM i know that PX will give _0.025 more_ under load than what the overboost setting will. ie 1.225 will be 1.250. _however *YMMV*_. can't/haven't gotten AB to adjust voltage which is a shame since it's polling in the OSD is much faster than PX; so i use the classy tool ver 2.1.2.0.
> 
> go to the classy/KPE owners thread.
> 
> *protip:*
> use a probe it and DMM on a classy.


I will try this instead of px. Ty


----------



## nastytime

Been lurking for some time now thought I would post my hybrid setup.

First thing I did when I got both cards was take them apart and sand down the glowing logo to better suit my rig.


Loved the cards but could not stand the loud blower style even after custom fan profile..... so I waited till EVGA had the 980ti Hybrid kits and back plates instock. The one thing about the kits I did not like was the cheap plastic and gold accented covers you were supposed to replace the oem design with. Well after thinking about either painting the hybrid shroud, I decided that I wanted to make the reference style shroud work with the kit. Plus I wanted to keep the sweet looking GeForce Logo that I just did to match my build. I don't have a step by step but you get the idea.

Hybrid Shroud = blah


Taking the cards apart:


Took out the Dremel and made a small cut in the reference shroud for both cards:


Slapped them back together .... ooooo pretty!:

It's a tight fight between the clear cover and top of the pump housing but works just fine.

Finished:






This is what I have both cards bumped up to at the moment on stock voltage and bios.
Core 1250
Mem 1853
ASIC scores 65.0 / 68.9

I really enjoy the "dated" reference designs glowing logo plus, its all metal and still looks good to me.... but the best part is GPU's idle around 28c and never pass 50c under load SUCCESS!


----------



## 7tronic

Got my EVGA SC's-well happy


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> tripple 980TI won't be that much of a difference compare to TWO, unless nvidia udate their scaling better in the driver. As far as FFIV demo goes well they were on beastly pc 5960X with 4x TitanX. So if you have money like be to spares just get two GTX980Ti non reference card for now. Than next years when Pascal come out. Than upgrade your CPU and GPU. Next year will be my time to fully upgrade both also and go all out.


Haven't seen an issue yet with Scaling, and it scales perfectly on my Tri-SLI Current setup. I just want fluid 4k 60fps without any drops. I'm waiting for cannonlake for my full upgrade, since I'm still going strong with my 4960X. I can't justify 4 cards, but I can definitely tell the 3rd card makes a good 30% improvement in most games I've played. Other Reason is that users have already posted results for 2xSLI for 980ti's and they're close to smooth, so the 3rd should definitely put me in that ball park.

Main issue is waiting on (good) waterblocks prior to purchasing, I still plan to upgrade to pascal later, and or hold out till Volta if these do as well as I hope they will. Kind of hoping that the slots for the blocks are in the same area so I don't have to perform surgery on my loop, if not then no worries, since either way I need to clean mine out.

My main concern/reason for asking her is to justify the performance upgrade, vs making a sideupgrade. That + I see additional ports on the 980ti as opposed to the 4 on the Titan I have, however with only 1x DVI-I that means I can only hook up one of my Korean monitors sadly, since DP->DVI is querky with them


----------



## mav451

Oddly my 980Ti has some issues hitting the 120Hz I could on my 780. Probably the one oddity about this upgrade.

That's really specific to the Catleap though, probably will need to transition to a 100% displayport setup sooner, rather than later.

I didn't try more than 1420Mhz (+130, 0mv), but that's a good start for me. Wasn't expecting much for a 70% ASIC chip.


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Oddly my 980Ti has some issues hitting the 120Hz I could on my 780. Probably the one oddity about this upgrade.
> 
> That's really specific to the Catleap though, probably will need to transition to a 100% displayport setup sooner, rather than later.
> 
> I didn't try more than 1420Mhz (+130, 0mv), but that's a good start for me. Wasn't expecting much for a 70% ASIC chip.


My classified only gets +75 (limited testing) with no extra voltage. Asic is 72.6 I believe.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Oddly my 980Ti has some issues hitting the 120Hz I could on my 780. Probably the one oddity about this upgrade.
> 
> That's really specific to the Catleap though, probably will need to transition to a 100% displayport setup sooner, rather than later.
> 
> I didn't try more than 1420Mhz (+130, 0mv), but that's a good start for me. Wasn't expecting much for a 70% ASIC chip.


Which driver version are you on? Last fully stable version I read about was 347.88 , I'm on the latest now due to 10, but the ones in between apparently were causing major issues with users.


----------



## King4x4

Two more days until my sweet EVGAs arrive


----------



## BlueSaber80

A bit more dinking around and I think I found a happy balance of overclock, heat and fan noise. 1450/7800 under 1.218v with 134% limit. A dozen runs with Heaven with no crashing or power limit hits and the fans now run under 90% and keep temps just under 80c. Next up im gonna upgrade the intake fans to maybe Notcua's to get more airflow across the card


----------



## KickAssCop

7tronic, what kind of temperatures are you getting with sc+ in SLi?


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Which driver version are you on? Last fully stable version I read about was 347.88 , I'm on the latest now due to 10, but the ones in between apparently were causing major issues with users.


I tried three drivers from the 353 family:
1) 353.62
2) 353.03 - some reason I couldn't run FutureMark...then I realized I couldn't run any 3D applications lmao - that's how i knew something was wrong.
3) *353.30 - This is what I"m running now*. The "Windows 10 ready" drivers behaved slightly odd (.62), but I didn't do clean installs until after 353.03.

I'm guessing I probably shouldn't do the old 'install and tick clean install' when I transitioned from Kepler to Maxwell.
I'll do more testing tonight though haha.


----------



## Gerbacio

I got to post pictures of mine

71% Asic evga super clocked!
At 1.2v does 1508 core ... Haven't pushed it farther!

What's the safest max voltage on air?


----------



## haneybd87

So the MSI 980 Ti 6G has gone from back ordered to out of stock on Newegg. I managed to back order one while I could. Do you think there's any chance I'll get one or am I stuck with the Zotac?


----------



## Lord of meat

Hello people.
I am about to retry installing the kraken. i got some thermal pads but they seem to be sticky and not adhesive. is there a curing time for it or are the ones i got just crappy?
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EQ23OQA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


----------



## nastytime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Hello people.
> I am about to retry installing the kraken. i got some thermal pads but they seem to be sticky and not adhesive. is there a curing time for it or are the ones i got just crappy?
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00EQ23OQA?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00


Those are just PADS they do not have any adhesive on them.


----------



## haneybd87

I keep reading about coil whine and fan controller issues with the Zotac card. How many of you have actually had that happen?


----------



## BlueSaber80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I got to post pictures of mine
> 
> 71% Asic evga super clocked!
> At 1.2v does 1508 core ... Haven't pushed it farther!
> 
> What's the safest max voltage on air?


I wouldn't go past 1.23 as beyond that, your gonna need water too cool that heat output or sheet tons of loud fans and that ACX 2.0 is not quiet


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> I got to post pictures of mine
> 
> 71% Asic evga super clocked!
> At 1.2v does 1508 core ... Haven't pushed it farther!
> 
> What's the safest max voltage on air?


first of 1508mhz don't mean anything in those synthetic benchmark. Go and run a game like Witcher 3, GTA V, Crysis 3, Battlefield 4 for at least an hour and see if it crash. no such thing as MAX voltage on AIR. Voltage is not big issue of an issue as the TEMP. MAX temp the is 92c, but it will start throttle the clock down once it get past 65C unless you have custom bios. I like to keep my card under 75C at all time. MAx volts reference card PCB volt are 1.28v BTW. Im max at 1.23V, top card get high as 75C and bottom card never gone past 71C. I have a very aggressive fan profile. I rather have loud fans than dead videocard.

I have gone as far as 1560mhz on the core and past the firestrike on Ultra, but damn it crash on every game anywhere from 15-40minutes. So down clock by 10mhz at a time until it's fully stable than back off another 10mhz to give some room.


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Hey guys so I'm downloading Windows 10 now finally upgrading from Windows 7 and I have a question. Once windows 10 is installed should I uninstall my 353.30 drivers and install the new 353.62 drivers? What I'm reading is telling me to just download the drivers from windows update and let it install over your previous drivers, but I've always considered that a big no no. Any help would be appreciated as I'm going to be installing soon. Thanks!


----------



## 7tronic

@KickAssCop:

I'm averaging 75 degC gaming (e.g. GTA V surround, most things maxed) on the 1st card, about 66 on the 2nd; that's with a custom fan profile using PercisionX -somewhere between quiet and aggressive if you know what I mean.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Strangely, the bios says not compatible with my version of card. Did you get this one Newegg?
> 
> Anyways, in case we have the same one I've flashed all 3 of the ones on the front page and they all didn't brick my card; in case that helps.


Yup.. that's the one.


----------



## on1yalad

Anyone know the details of the Spring Screws in this picture and replacements that are 2-5mm longer?

http://www.evga.com/products/images/gallery/100-FS-2990-B9_XL_2.jpg

i know they are a m3 screw but not sure of the thread type.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DreamTheatrics*
> 
> Hey guys so I'm downloading Windows 10 now finally upgrading from Windows 7 and I have a question. Once windows 10 is installed should I uninstall my 353.30 drivers and install the new 353.62 drivers? What I'm reading is telling me to just download the drivers from windows update and let it install over your previous drivers, but I've always considered that a big no no. Any help would be appreciated as I'm going to be installing soon. Thanks!


don't upgrade it, do a clean install. TRUST ME.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> don't upgrade it, do a clean install. TRUST ME.


Yeah I'm thinking I'll need to do the same, things run fine but now and then the GPU's just lock up on screen, I can hear sounds and input if I'm in game but the video is frozen so I have to manually restart,doesn't do that in 7.


----------



## renji1337

What is safe temperatures for the GTX 980 TI? Is 80c 24/7 safe. In sli I usually run 75c top card 65c bottom card but if i turn my AC off I hit 80c top., is this safe?


----------



## zordrack

About the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv vbios. Power limit can go up to 425watts. If I'm in running 3 way sli 980ti hydro this mean that my cards alone could potentially draw 1275w. This leave only 225w for the rest of my system.

My question is my 1500axi corsair power supply gonna be able to handle it ? My cpu is also overclocked. It can draw like 300w under load so i'm a bit over 1500w total I think.


----------



## scorpscarx

God Windows 10 windows update is infuriating, It literally force installs driver updates including the full nvidia package of software, while you are doing other things. That tool doesn't even work because as soon as you check for updates, it starts the install. The metered connection workaround doesn't work for lan connections, naturally.

Was trying different older versions of win10 drivers to fix idle issue, and bam, it autoinstalls all the drivers.

This is a deal break for me, honestly microsoft needs to CHANGE this right now or I feel pretty doom and gloom about the future of windows for me at least.

Could always shell out $100 bucks for pro just to fix this issue


----------



## bardm

I downloaded the Classified (v2.1.2) tool. When I first open it, NVVDD is set to 1.01875v (and is the default when set to auto). I deselected Auto, and set it forward one notch (+.00625v), applied, and when running Heaven or 3DMark, got an immediate crash. I'm assuming this is simply not enough voltage? What would be a good starting voltage in the Classy tool? I tried setting it to 1.2v, but my power usage and GPU mhz were all over the place...I don't have a multimeter, so I need to be careful...just looking for some guidance as I have not used this tool before (didn't find anything online).

On a side note, I *think* I resolved my low power draw issue after cold boot...I reset my BIOS to optimized defaults, and re-set all of my settings, and so far so good (I have a feeling this will come back, but for now I have not seen the issue).

Thanks!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> God Windows 10 windows update is infuriating, It literally force installs driver updates including the full nvidia package of software, while you are doing other things. That tool doesn't even work because as soon as you check for updates, it starts the install. The metered connection workaround doesn't work for lan connections, naturally.
> 
> Was trying different older versions of win10 drivers to fix idle issue, and bam, it autoinstalls all the drivers.
> 
> This is a deal break for me, honestly microsoft needs to CHANGE this right now or I feel pretty doom and gloom about the future of windows for me at least.
> 
> Could always shell out $100 bucks for pro just to fix this issue


There was a tutorial put out how to prevent it from updating the drivers on your cards, I'll post it once I find it since I'm @ work, I had to to the same for mine , afterwhich all my installs were flawless.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Might be totally coincidental but after drivers update a new high on graphics score with highest stable OC that I've gotten yet (in FS).

MSI 6G with custom BIOS, aggressive fan profile

+142 core
+799 memory

That's 8.6ghz effective memory, 1534mhz boost, and 74 max temp; not too bad at all on air!


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> There was a tutorial put out how to prevent it from updating the drivers on your cards, I'll post it once I find it since I'm @ work, I had to to the same for mine , afterwhich all my installs were flawless.


Thanks, appreciate it.

My heartfelt honest advice to anyone here that actually hand picks all their drivers, and likes a clean install and simple os stick with windows 7, windows 10 feels like microsoft vomited all over the underlying 7, and the core functionality is exactly the same after you spend a couple of days stripping that off of windows 10.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> I downloaded the Classified (v2.1.2) tool. When I first open it, NVVDD is set to 1.01875v (and is the default when set to auto). I deselected Auto, and set it forward one notch (+.00625v), applied, and when running Heaven or 3DMark, got an immediate crash. I'm assuming this is simply not enough voltage? What would be a good starting voltage in the Classy tool? I tried setting it to 1.2v, but my power usage and GPU mhz were all over the place...I don't have a multimeter, so I need to be careful...just looking for some guidance as I have not used this tool before (didn't find anything online).
> 
> On a side note, I *think* I resolved my low power draw issue after cold boot...I reset my BIOS to optimized defaults, and re-set all of my settings, and so far so good (I have a feeling this will come back, but for now I have not seen the issue).
> 
> Thanks!


you may have made a mistake with not looking at the voltage when under a heavy load; 1.01875v would be a 2d profile so ofc you crashed @ 1.025v running a benchmark. *the classy owner's thread* has the info albeit buried about using the tool but just use PX and set OVERBOOST *and don't go past 1.225v* because you WILL actually get more voltage (for me i got a 1.250 max reading on a DMM)

it is the nature of gpu boost to adjust voltage depending on load, even reading 99% load the voltage will fluctuate causing power to go up and down ie the first graphics test in fire strike uses more voltage than the second test by around 0.008 - 0.012 but both have a 99% gpu load.

use PX, leave everything @ default except setting fans @100%, wait until the temp is ~40c - bench. bump up the core ~25, wait until ~40c - bench. when crash add 0.012mv in OVERBOOST, start adding just 15, wait until 40c - bench.

wash, rinse, repeat until the OVERBOOST is 1.225 and you've got your max core speed. and yeah, *go to the* *the classy owner's thread*


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you may have made a mistake with not looking at the voltage when under a heavy load; 1.01875v would be a 2d profile so ofc you crashed @ 1.025v running a benchmark. *the classy owner's thread* has the info albeit buried about using the tool but just use PX and set OVERBOOST *and don't go past 1.225v* because you WILL actually get more voltage (for me i got a 1.250 max reading on a DMM)
> 
> it is the nature of gpu boost to adjust voltage depending on load, even reading 99% load the voltage will fluctuate causing power to go up and down ie the first graphics test in fire strike uses more voltage than the second test by around 0.008 - 0.012 but both have a 99% gpu load.
> 
> use PX, leave everything @ default except setting fans @100%, wait until the temp is ~40c - bench. bump up the core ~25, wait until ~40c - bench. when crash add 0.012mv in OVERBOOST, start adding just 15, wait until 40c - bench.
> 
> wash, rinse, repeat until the OVERBOOST is 1.225 and you've got your max core speed. and yeah, *go to the* *the classy owner's thread*


This was very helpful, thank you. I was using the classified tool per another recommendation (since overvolt in px isn't working). I will screw with overboost...but shouldn't I be concerned since setting overboost sets a constant value, and voltage does not decrease when not needed?

And I will go through the classy owners thread and see what I can find. Thx again


----------



## carlhil2

Finally cracked 28 thou...
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5635648


----------



## konceptz

So can anyone more experienced with flashing help me(perhaps others as well) out on this one?

So, I have a stock Gigabyte 980 TI and I've flashed the MaxAir bios from the front of the thread. I made the mistake of not backing up my bios but one of the nice members with the same card posted his.

So I go to flash and get the following:



Does anyone else get this mismatch of the PCI Subsystem when flashing back from one of the modded Bioses?


----------



## krezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraphicsWhore*
> 
> Might be totally coincidental but after drivers update a new high on graphics score with highest stable OC that I've gotten yet (in FS).
> 
> MSI 6G with custom BIOS, aggressive fan profile
> 
> +142 core
> +799 memory
> 
> That's 8.6ghz effective memory, 1534mhz boost, and 74 max temp; not too bad at all on air!


Nice!

To me the GPU score seems a little low with your core and mem clocks.

With my MSI 6G I got close to that with 21486 GPU score with only 1502 core boost and 2000 mem clock.





http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8071254


----------



## solomonshv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraphicsWhore*
> 
> Might be totally coincidental but after drivers update a new high on graphics score with highest stable OC that I've gotten yet (in FS).
> 
> MSI 6G with custom BIOS, aggressive fan profile
> 
> +142 core
> +799 memory
> 
> That's 8.6ghz effective memory, 1534mhz boost, and 74 max temp; not too bad at all on air!


I just got an MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming LE, "lite edition". cheaper version of your card. stock BIOS. my memory doesn't OC as much, can only do +400, but I can get +285 on the core and it's totally stable. my card is clocked much lower from the factory, so +285 for me is +158 for you. meaning that my card is only slightly faster than yours. by 16MHz.

firestrike score is 17336, GPU score is 20779. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8073696

the reason i bring this is up is that I'm a little confused about something. my core OC is slightly higher than yours and yet you have a much better graphics score. 3.7% higher which is outside the reasonable boundaries of measuring errors (ex: background processes, power irregularities, etc) . i wonder if that means the GTX 980 Ti is held back by memory bandwidth? or is windows 10 screwing up my bench numbers?


----------



## funfordcobra

Hey guys. I'm having a problem..

I just got my 980 TIs underwater in a good loop. They run 45c max and usually stay around 35c-38c. They are EVGA Reference SC cards with stock bios. Underwater, I cant get even 10 more MHz over my clocks that were on air. Max clocks are 1460Mhz for benching and 1420Mhz game stable. From what I've read this isn't very typical and was expecting 50+Mhz at least with them running so cool.. In fact I still haven't beaten my top air 3dMark ex score..

Is there anyone (actually using) an underwater bios I can try. Or if I can't even get 10 more MHz on a stock bios is it not even worth the bother?
I've never flashed before.

http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150805_231809.jpg.html


----------



## solomonshv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm having a problem..
> 
> I just got my 980 TIs underwater in a good loop. They run 45c max and usually stay around 35c-38c. They are EVGA Reference SC cards with stock bios. Underwater, I cant get even 10 more MHz over my clocks that were on air. Max clocks are 1460Mhz for benching and 1420Mhz game stable. From what I've read this isn't very typical and was expecting 50+Mhz at least with them running so cool.. In fact I still haven't beaten my top air 3dMark ex score..
> 
> Is there anyone (actually using) an underwater bios I can try. Or if I can't even get 10 more MHz on a stock bios is it not even worth the bother?
> I've never flashed before.
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150805_231809.jpg.html


i got bad news for you. you totally wasted your time and money if you thought you were going to get better clocks with water cooling. GTX 980 Ti cards are held back by power target and voltage limits, not temperature. the people who claimed they got better speeds with water cooling probably have computers with piss poor air circulation or live in very hot climates.

if you want higher speeds, you will have to up the voltage and power target limits. but i doubt you will get much from doing so. you have reference cards and their PCB is designed to work with only so much power. for better speeds you should have went with a gigabyte G1, MSI Gaming or Asus Strix cards. they have much better power delivery circuits.


----------



## funfordcobra

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5638585/fs/5313508

Air vs water stock bios


----------



## carlhil2

Stock air cooler, reference cards http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5638082


----------



## carlhil2

Can't wait to get my cards wet, I have decided to keep them..tired of waiting for MC to get some non reference..







I also want to bench them in my upcoming Skylake build...


----------



## solomonshv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am telling you, at the back of your head is bitterness. That you were not able to get a good card.
> 
> I can list down all the bad things I quoted you saying against going for a water cooled set-up.


water cooling this will not make the memory any faster. and i got a pretty darn good card once you consider how much headaches it saved me. i was just pointing that there are even better cards out there. and you highlighted the wrong part, 81*C max is well within safe operating limits for this card. the important point, that you may have missed, *is that it's completely silent.* unless you are using AMD cards, the main purpose of using water cooling is to reduce noise as the temps are not a problem. i learned that the hard way after spending 3 months with the toaster/leaf blower that was the R9 290x.

nice chatting with you. bed time.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solomonshv*
> 
> water cooling this will not make the memory any faster. and i got a pretty darn good card once you consider how much headaches it saved me. i was just pointing that there are even better cards out there. and you highlighted the wrong part, *81*C max is well within safe operating limits for this card*. the important point, that you may have missed, *is that it's completely silent.* unless you are using AMD cards, the main purpose of using water cooling is to reduce noise as the temps are not a problem. i learned that the hard way after spending 3 months with the toaster/leaf blower that was the R9 290x.
> 
> nice chatting with you. bed time.


Who said watercooling will make that card of yours fly?

81C is, yes, safe. But is also the point where the card will force itself to throttle. So even if both yours and another watercooled card are clocked the same, the one on water will always beat you in performance.

If you know that there are better cards out there, you should have gotten a good one.









The term "completely silent" is just your own definition of things. Will I believe in it? yes, coz I am deaf.

The main purpose of water cooling for me is performance. Sad to say these cards don't warrant higher OC's on cold. But there are other things important than raw clocks.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Hey guys. I'm having a problem..
> 
> I just got my 980 TIs underwater in a good loop. They run 45c max and usually stay around 35c-38c. They are EVGA Reference SC cards with stock bios. Underwater, I cant get even 10 more MHz over my clocks that were on air. Max clocks are 1460Mhz for benching and 1420Mhz game stable. From what I've read this isn't very typical and was expecting 50+Mhz at least with them running so cool.. In fact I still haven't beaten my top air 3dMark ex score..
> 
> Is there anyone (actually using) an underwater bios I can try. Or if I can't even get 10 more MHz on a stock bios is it not even worth the bother?
> I've never flashed before.
> 
> http://s1231.photobucket.com/user/funfordcobra/media/new/20150805_231809.jpg.html


water cooling have nothing to do with directly better overclock. Water is just to keep the temp down if your cards run too hot. More volts will give more room to overclock. When it gets too hot for your safe margin than put it on water to cool it down. So in your case donwload the 1.281v under load bios and have fun.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> Stock air cooler, reference cards http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5638082


how is it possible you beat me by 8k+ in this firestrike? i use stock zotac bios. am i missing something?

my score:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5639080


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> how is it possible you beat me by 8k+ in this firestrike? i use stock zotac bios. am i missing something?
> 
> my score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5639080


Weird, indeed.


----------



## barsh90

double post.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> how is it possible you beat me by 8k+ in this firestrike? i use stock zotac bios. am i missing something?
> 
> my score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5639080


Add some voltages?


----------



## carlhil2

Nothing weird, my cards are running 1500+...oh, and I am rocking 8 cores..I do just as good in Extreme and Ultra..


----------



## Medous

HELP!!! Guys little odd issue with my reference wc card running on maxair bios. I had to format and reinstall win10, using same drivers. Custom wc.
Before = running smooth all heaven,benchmarks and games on 1460mhz, 8000. After reinstalling win10 it can do only 1300mhz boost! Driver crash instant if I go above! No limits were reached, temps not higher than 40°, Power 98%, 0mV..

What could trigger the driver stop, if it didnt on exact same setup and drivers and same win10 a day ago with 160mhz more???


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> how is it possible you beat me by 8k+ in this firestrike? i use stock zotac bios. am i missing something?
> 
> my score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5639080


difference in CPU and overall set-up.

Your cards could be running at lower clocks too.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> difference in CPU and overall set-up.
> 
> Your cards could be running at lower clocks too.


the details is on my page and i see that physics score is twice mine; okay i cant argue if 5960x is that good. graphics score is 40k vs 33k. that is a huge gap and i doubt the i7 alone give you that much boost. and he is on air? vs my water. +87mv and +110% power targets. for some reasons i cant get it stable when playing withcer 3 at +215mhz core with +87mv, even though the temp is not over 60C. at 230mhz OC the boost clock reach yellow line 1500+. mmaybe your socket 2011-v3 and chipset and cpu is that much better than my x79

system:

i7 4820k @ 4.6ghz HT
2x zotac gtx 980 ti amp! sli w EK block in parallel (max temp 55C)
evga 1300w G2
16gb rams


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> the details is on my page and i see that physics score is twice mine; okay i cant argue if 5960x is that good. graphics score is 40k vs 33k. that is a huge gap and i doubt the i7 alone give you that much boost. and he is on air? vs my water. +87mv and +110% power targets. for some reasons i cant get it stable when playing withcer 3 at +215mhz core with +87mv, even though the temp is not over 60C. at 230mhz OC the boost clock reach yellow line 1500+. mmaybe your socket 2011-v3 and chipset and cpu is that much better than my x79
> 
> system:
> 
> i7 4820k @ 4.6ghz HT
> 2x zotac gtx 980 ti amp! sli w EK block in parallel (max temp 55C)
> evga 1300w G2
> 16gb rams


Sorry, but I am old and can no longer understand the terms +2XX on Core and +this and that.









Lets just talk about the MHz numbers reported by GPU-Z on Monitoring under load.

Bottom line, if he's on 1500+ on Core and 2000+ on the Memory and you are not even hitting that area, he will have an advantage on the GPU side already. Your's might be throttling too.

But yeah, taking a look at the scores, something's up indeed. It's just perfect scalimg from what I can see and that is something you cant see on Nvidia GPUs.

So maybe he can tell us about it.









On your question though, a 5GHz 3960X can be compared to a 4.5 of the 5930K on Cinebench.
So a 5960X will have more advantages.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> Here we go, Popcorn time


make extra, pass me some too lmao.


----------



## carlhil2

It's 8 months into 2015 and some STILL don't know the power of an 5960X NOR the power of two 980Ti's @1500+ in sli? tsk,tsk...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It's 8 months into 2015 and some STILL don't know the power of an 5960X NOR the power of two 980Ti's @1500+ in sli? tsk,tsk...


Show me clock details dude. Not FS clock detections. If you can go for a 100% scaling by doing SLI, I would love to know the technique. Til then, I am seeing some nasty score on that run that is near impossible if not proven.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Show me clock details dude. Not FS clock detections. If you can go for a 100% scaling by doing SLI, I would love to know the technique. Til then, I am seeing some nasty score on that run that is near impossible if not proven.


Are you serious? 
Just to entertain you, voltages vary..can do +182, not stable though. can do +500 on the vram though..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Are you serious?


Soberity check, just into my 2nd bottle, still reading good, yes. I am serious.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5616700/fs/5230732

These 2 scores are the highest single card scores for a 5930K + 980TI at this time. Your CPU clock, won't affect GPU scores.

So tell us, 100% scaling on 2 cards?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> I am thinking of buying one of these awesome cards. Anyone with a 2500k care to share some experience? After seeing those skylake vs sandy reviews I fear the CPU will drag down the card a bit.


Yes. You'll see a big performance increase jumping to Skylake. I saw a big increase going from Sandy to Ivy then Ivy to Haswell. Card is still a beast though so I doubt you'd even notice it unless benchmarking.

What happened to this thread? People bashing each other and continuous asking for stock BIOS's? This thread was supposed to be informational not a new thread for people to argue on, and what happened to people reading? All the information is in this thread. Do a keyword search for god sakes.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> Nice!
> 
> To me the GPU score seems a little low with your core and mem clocks.
> 
> With my MSI 6G I got close to that with 21486 GPU score with only 1502 core boost and 2000 mem clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8071254


Yeah I've noticed that as well. When I first started OC'ing I figured I could reach 22k but as I got higher on mem clock there wasn't a lot being added to score. I've seen people with graphics in the 21800 area and, though I don't know for sure, I highly doubt they went +799 on memory.

Does ANY component, other than GPU, have even the slightest effect graphics score? The rest of my setup is a few years old.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solomonshv*
> 
> I just got an MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming LE, "lite edition". cheaper version of your card. stock BIOS. my memory doesn't OC as much, can only do +400, but I can get +285 on the core and it's totally stable. my card is clocked much lower from the factory, so +285 for me is +158 for you. meaning that my card is only slightly faster than yours. by 16MHz.
> 
> firestrike score is 17336, GPU score is 20779. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8073696
> 
> the reason i bring this is up is that I'm a little confused about something. my core OC is slightly higher than yours and yet you have a much better graphics score. 3.7% higher which is outside the reasonable boundaries of measuring errors (ex: background processes, power irregularities, etc) . i wonder if that means the GTX 980 Ti is held back by memory bandwidth? or is windows 10 screwing up my bench numbers?


Well, you're 16mhz higher on clock but I'm 400mhz higher on memory. I assume that disparity has to be responsible. And as noted above it seems like my graphics score is actually low given my OC.


----------



## ondoy

ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready SLI Support Video Card

now on stock....


----------



## KickAssCop

Has the issue with asus strix cooler been fixed?


----------



## chronicfx

I have been getting stock alerts on my phone about the strix for the past few days. I would like to know if the heatpipe contact issue has been fixed as well in these recently in stick strix gpu's.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Soberity check, just into my 2nd bottle, still reading good, yes. I am serious.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5616700/fs/5230732
> 
> These 2 scores are the highest single card scores for a 5930K + 980TI at this time. Your CPU clock, won't affect GPU scores.
> 
> So tell us, 100% scaling on 2 cards?


do you guys use custom bios? which one?


----------



## jim2point0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraphicsWhore*
> 
> Yeah I've noticed that as well. When I first started OC'ing I figured I could reach 22k but as I got higher on mem clock there wasn't a lot being added to score. I've seen people with graphics in the 21800 area and, though I don't know for sure, I highly doubt they went +799 on memory.


I hit 21800 with 1520\8400. That's +700 on the memory. But it is possible to actually get a lower score by turning the memory up too high.


----------



## Lord of meat

Has anyone had problems raising the voltage on the card?
mine locks at 1.230v no matter if i raise the voltage all the way up.
when i flash to a 1.250v bios it works but the core speed remains the same and i dont plan cooking eggs on my gpu unless there is a significant increase.
the power target can go up to 420w-425w so its not a power limit.
is the voltage throttled by anything?

Another question i have; is a 10mhz-20mhz increase worth it at all? i cant see the difference at all while gaming

thank u people


----------



## 09C6

So I just got my 2nd 980ti card back from an RMA (black screen of death) flashed the Maxed air bios to match the 1st card and ran some tests. All is good until the first card sparks and dies. Now the newer 2nd card is still fine, but I'm unable to flash back the dead card to stock so I can rma it. They are both under water so I don't understand why it fried itself. I'm going to flash the 2nd card back to stock just in case. Ugh I'll never win with the 980ti. The maxair runs at 1.27v and boosts straight to 1493MHz. Is this typical of this bios?


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dude, not trying to throw you off or anything. It's common knowledge that SLI don't scale that way. So if you can give us hints on how you achieved that kind of numbers without weird stuff, you can help a lot of people.


this review have same set up and maybe not oc'd cards but they only got 21k. whatever he did was amazing lolz

http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *09C6*
> 
> So I just got my 2nd 980ti card back from an RMA (black screen of death) flashed the Maxed air bios to match the 1st card and ran some tests. All is good until the first card sparks and dies. Now the newer 2nd card is still fine, but I'm unable to flash back the dead card to stock so I can rma it. They are both under water so I don't understand why it fried itself. I'm going to flash the 2nd card back to stock just in case. Ugh I'll never win with the 980ti. The maxair runs at 1.27v and boosts straight to 1493MHz. Is this typical of this bios?


This is interesting... what brand and model is the one that died? What clocks on core and memory was it running? Are you on full water blocks?

I guess this is a confirmed kill on 1.27v (and water). Air safe has been suggested at 1.23 and water at 1.25, so 1.27 is a little over this.


----------



## 09C6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> This is interesting... what brand and model is the one that died? What clocks on core and memory was it running? Are you on full water blocks?
> 
> I guess this is a confirmed kill on 1.27v (and water). Air safe has been suggested at 1.23 and water at 1.25, so 1.27 is a little over this.


It was an evga sc on full ekwb. The maxair bios is supposed to run at 1.25v at load, but when I check gpuz it was maxing at 1.274v. Also I had no boost on anything I just wanted to see if they wouldn't crash together.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ohhh that sucks. I just put MY evga SCs under water a few days ago on the same blocks and was asking about these bios and how they are working out for people. Now I don't want to use them.. Not sure if 3-5% is worth bricking stuff.

How were your temps? What clocks can you run stock before you crash? What were you running with the mod bios?


----------



## 09C6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Ohhh that sucks. I just put MY evga SCs under water a few days ago on the same blocks and was asking about these bios and how they are working out for people. Now I don't want to use them.. Not sure if 3-5% is worth bricking stuff.
> 
> How were your temps? What clocks can you run stock before you crash? What were you running with the mod bios?


Temps were good, 48 top card 45 bottom card. Stock they would both run in the mid to high 1400MHz. With the modded bios they both ran 1493MHz. This was just with the bios no overclocking at all. I didn't even get a chance to overclock them together. I don't know if there is a issue with the maxair bios because it boosts to 1493MHz with no overclocking and under load runs 1.274v. If you want to try another bios to stop throttling Id go with motivman's 1.23 bios in the OP. That will be my next one once I get this card back. I don't feel like draining my system now to check what sparked. Maybe Sunday.


----------



## LunaP

Hmm ok, so I just purchased 3x 980ti's



However after reading above from a few users, did I just buy the wrong cards? Given the mention of other brands have better Voltage?

Also looking to order the XSPC waterblocks, and curious if I should order the backplates as well or if the evga ones should be fine? I'm guessing the XSPC since its a full sheet + thermal pads, but just wanting to verify.

As for thermal pads do you guys still go with FujiPoly, or is that new Grizzly thermal pad worth it?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> this review have same set up and maybe not oc'd cards but they only got 21k. whatever he did was amazing lolz
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/


It's called "Overclocking.." 
Oh, and THESE are similar builds, the one you linked wasn't a 5960x..as you can see, my score is middle of the pack, nothing special, what's you dudes point?


----------



## 00riddler

If you want to run benchmarks, yes you can use 1.27v.
For normal usage i would not put more than 1.23v on the cards.

I limited my card to 1.18v at the moment for 1.500 CORE and 8.000 MEM.
1.27v is giving me only about 30 MHz more on Core and about 50 MHz on the memory so it is not worth the extra 50++ watts you are blowing out and the temps will just shoot up too. (about +10° on VRM side)


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> It's called "Overclocking.."
> Oh, and THESE are similar builds, the one you linked wasn't a 5960x..as you can see, my score is middle of the pack, nothing special, what's you dudes point?


i guess i can get around top 30 if i 5960x and top mobo and rams, put in my current two gtx 980 ti.

what oc software do you use? and if you dont mind tell me the volt?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> i guess i can get around top 30 if i 5960x and top mobo and rams, put in my current two gtx 980 ti.
> 
> what oc software do you use? and if you dont mind tell me the volt?


This, along with one of my benching OC settings..here's my score with that OC http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5645961


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I don't think there's anything fishy about his results. Look at the single GPU Firestrike results - there are two entries in the top 50 that's running something other than a 5960x, and one of those is a Xeon. That should be a clue.
http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu

I've read that FS is much more physics (CPU) dependant than FSU.

I only beat him by about 1K with TX SLI, still mid-pack, but my physics score is a little better (and I'm not posting that as any statement about Titan X - I also own 980 TI) If he ups his physics score some, you guys are really gonna freak.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7995486

IMHO, totally legit carlhil2 run. And nice score


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I don't think there's anything fishy about his results. Look at the single GPU Firestrike results - there are two entries in the top 50 that's running something other than a 5960x, and one of those is a Xeon. That should be a clue.
> http://www.3dmark.com/hall-of-fame-2/fire+strike+3dmark+score+performance+preset/version+1.1/1+gpu
> 
> I've read that FS is much more physics (CPU) dependant than FSU.
> 
> I only beat him by about 1K with TX SLI, still mid-pack, but my physics score is a little better (and I'm not posting that as any statement about Titan X - I also own 980 TI) If he ups his physics score some, you guys are really gonna freak.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7995486
> 
> IMHO, totally legit carlhil2 run. And nice score


:thumb:True, I can hardly crack 97 graphics score in Ultra..anyways, rather than question my score, they should try to beat it, it should be easy for anyone with a similar build..I don't OC my cpu for benching anymore because when I bench my gpu, I ONLY care about the graphics score..


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> This, along with one of my benching OC settings..here's my score with that OC http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5645961


do you use stock bios for the two cards? i dont know maybe zotac is bad? my memory cant do 500+. your max power target is 120% and mine is only 110%. is evga sc+ card come with 120% power target?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> do you use stock bios for the two cards? i dont know maybe zotac is bad? my memory cant do 500+. your max power target is 120% and mine is only 110%. is evga sc+ card come with 120% power target?


I use this one, you still have to adjust voltages yourself 980Ti-SC-425  Had to update my gpuz


----------



## Koniakki

Proud(how proud will depend on the OCing abilities







) owner of a Palit 980Ti Super Jetstream OC.

Will be posting the results when it arrives in a few days guys.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I use this one, you still have to adjust voltages yourself 980Ti-SC-425  Had to update my gpuz


no matter what i do i cannot get pass 21k firestrike. you on windows 8 and i am sure not that matter.

this is my current setting.



i guess i will conclude the reasons are x99 and 5960x. also the top 30s use same cpu.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> no matter what i do i cannot get pass 21k firestrike. you on windows 8 and i am sure not that matter.
> 
> this is my current setting.
> 
> 
> 
> i guess i will conclude the reasons are x99 and 5960x. also the top 30s use same cpu.


That, and, I am on Windows 10, that's when my scores went up..also, you may be throttling? max out your voltage, lower your base clock, raise the ram..or, vice versa..last but not least, flash that piece..


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm ok, so I just purchased 3x 980ti's
> 
> 
> 
> However after reading above from a few users, did I just buy the wrong cards? Given the mention of other brands have better Voltage??


Well technically yea. If you like evga their classifieds have better components and bios toggle switches. Some of the evga 980 Ti SC cards will do 1500 on air.

Both mine do only around 1470 and putting them underwater only gave me 10mhz more through the stock bios. If you go through this thread there are alot of 980ti bricks from these bios so be careful. I chose not to chance it for 5% more performance and just enjoy the cool and quiet setup.

Evga plates will work but you will need thicker pads and screws. (Coming from an EK owner idk about your specific blocks)


----------



## carlhil2

I missed that, how are guys bricking their cards?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Well technically yea. If you like evga their classifieds have better components and bios toggle switches. Some of the evga 980 Ti SC cards will do 1500 on air.
> 
> Both mine do only around 1470 and putting them underwater only gave me 10mhz more through the stock bios. *If you go through this thread there are alot of 980ti bricks from these bios so be careful. I chose not to chance it for 5% more performance and just enjoy the cool and quiet setup.*
> 
> Evga plates will work but you will need thicker pads and screws. (Coming from an EK owner idk about your specific blocks)


Alright figured as much, I'll just grab the XSPC backplates then, no idea why they don't come with. Given what you said, sounds like you may have had a bad card, probably a low ASIC %, the main reason I go w/ SC's is NORMALLY they're binned for higher %, but if you got a low one then that may not be the case anymore.

I honestly could NEVER go back to air, I can't stand the noise, and currently have 2 of these plugged up for testing and they out do my 3x Titans right now, though holy crap do they get hot, def can't wait to slap some blocks on them.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I missed that, how are guys bricking their cards?


I'm interested too as that was one of the main things I was looking forward to doing to these cards, as I once did with my titans.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

I had a spare z77 1151 mobo, so I thought I'd pick up a new 3770K and build a knock around rig. Saw where those things were bringing $500!

So I popped on here for the first time in a couple of years and checked the benchmark leader board and see what was at the top- I had no idea what the current processor crop was. Then the MSM press releases on the 980 TI started popping up and I figured I'd build a rig.

I ended up putting the 980 TI in the existing 3770K rig, and it made it into the top 30 (I think even top 20) of the FSE leader board for single GPU here at OCN. I was tickled pink! My score was 8888. Sure, newer rigs can pummel it, but I'm proud of how well it did for what it is.

That's my take, somebody will probably beat your score. Get a 5960x, somebody will put his under LN2 - you can only use your score to see if your rig is improving. I didn't even post my single GPU 3770K/980 TI scores here, but I gained a couple or three thousand points from where it started until it was done. My scores beat my older scores, and that's all I was after.


----------



## funfordcobra

Read back just a few pages there was one on his 2nd brick using one of them.

I don't believe asic has much to do with maxwell. Both my cards are 74\75%. The more cards you throw in it seems they lower the clock to your weakest link. Without SLI I can do 1500. With 1470. Like I said thats stock bios. A good flash might give me 5% more but I just don't think it's worth it. IMO


----------



## DreamTheatrics

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Read back just a few pages there was one on his 2nd brick using one of them.
> 
> I don't believe asic has much to do with maxwell. Both my cards are 74\75%. The more cards you throw in it seems they lower the clock to your weakest link. Without SLI I can do 1500. With 1470. Like I said thats stock bios. A good flash might give me 5% more but I just don't think it's worth it. IMO


I'm under water and I've flashed all the BIOS in the first post. Stock I'm running a completely stable 1500/3800. With the 1.25v BIOS I can push it to 1560/4000. The 1.28v BIOS barely let me push it any further than that. I ended just flashing back to the stock BIOS with 1500/3800 because I don't notice a difference in games and the lower the voltage being pushed through my card the better.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm ok, so I just purchased 3x 980ti's
> 
> 
> 
> However after reading above from a few users, did I just buy the wrong cards? Given the mention of other brands have better Voltage?
> 
> Also looking to order the XSPC waterblocks, and curious if I should order the backplates as well or if the evga ones should be fine? I'm guessing the XSPC since its a full sheet + thermal pads, but just wanting to verify.
> 
> As for thermal pads do you guys still go with FujiPoly, or is that new Grizzly thermal pad worth it?


You're good. You would have a hard time buying 3 of any other 980ti non reference variant. Especially from EVGA.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

Wow I bought a MSI 980 Ti Gaming , working fine out of the box so far.

In modern times (I had a commodore 64 as a kid)

geForce II MX440 256MB
ATi x1950 or maybe 1750 512MB ????????

5670 1GB
6950 2GB CF
7950 3GB CF
r9 290 4GB CF

Crossfire is pretty hit and miss, now I am sick of it, and have switched to a single monster card.....to bad about the price tho.

This was the most money I spent on a single item ever, I could have bought another crapbox car for less


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Read back just a few pages there was one on his 2nd brick using one of them.
> 
> I don't believe asic has much to do with maxwell. Both my cards are 74\75%. The more cards you throw in it seems they lower the clock to your weakest link. Without SLI I can do 1500. With 1470. Like I said thats stock bios. A good flash might give me 5% more but I just don't think it's worth it. IMO


You should bring this to the club owners attention so they can alert the developer to look into it, as long as people aren't attempting ridiculous voltages / pushes, and its just simply bricking for no reason then I see no reason NOT to put out an alert and warn people.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> You're good. You would have a hard time buying 3 of any other 980ti non reference variant. Especially from EVGA.


Thanks, sadly since I missed my order time w/ PPC (frozenCPU doesn't carry the blocks for 980ti ) I have to wait till Tuesday now before I get my blocks, vs getting them tomorrow, since I"m cleaning out my loop since I have to remove my Titans.


----------



## carlhil2

I may have to reinstall Valley, it crashes with an average OC..can't use my Heaven OC with this...


----------



## konceptz

Brief update on the very fun story of my 980 ti.

Gigabyte Reference card, 72.1% Asic. With MaxAir bios or reference bios

I was getting mid 2500s on Heaven.
Temps ended in the 80s
Memory at 4000
clocks were around 1444 down clocking to 1410 or so.

Just received and installed the EVGA Hybrid Kit and backplate and flashed the 425Watt Watercooled Bios.

Same run on Heaven for High 2600s,
temps ended around 52
Memory at 4000
clocks were solid at 1525 (artifacting)

After the post about voltage killers I flashed the basic 425W power target and I'm running 1500 solid (6 hours gaming + benches) at 1.224V never above 55C. It's a very nice hybrid kit and I'd recommend it to anyone with the space and the extra $100.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Brief update on the very fun story of my 980 ti.
> 
> Gigabyte Reference card, 72.1% Asic. With MaxAir bios or reference bios
> 
> I was getting mid 2500s on Heaven.
> Temps ended in the 80s
> Memory at 4000
> clocks were around 1444 down clocking to 1410 or so.
> 
> Just received and installed the EVGA Hybrid Kit and backplate and flashed the 425Watt Watercooled Bios.
> 
> Same run on Heaven for High 2600s,
> temps ended around 52
> Memory at 4000
> clocks were solid at 1525 (artifacting)
> 
> After the post about voltage killers I flashed the basic 425W power target and I'm running 1500 solid (6 hours gaming + benches) at 1.224V never above 55C. It's a very nice hybrid kit and I'd recommend it to anyone with the space and the extra $100.


Yes, that's a nice bios, I switched to it after having issues with the MaxAir...


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Proud(how proud will depend on the OCing abilities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) owner of a Palit 980Ti Super Jetstream OC.
> 
> Will be posting the results when it arrives in a few days guys.


Me too...very quiet especially compared to stock coolers from NVIDIA








I still have to OC it but it does 1354 core wihout touching anything


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

I got the EVGA 980Ti SC about a month ago, having upgraded from 2x 7950's I love it!!!! Currently stock cooling but it will get a nice EKWB (to match my cpu!) soon enough!

Here it is the minute it came out of the box!


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I got the EVGA 980Ti SC about a month ago, having upgraded from 2x 7950's I love it!!!! Currently stock cooling but it will get a nice EKWB (to match my cpu!) soon enough!
> 
> Here it is the minute it came out of the box!


Very cool, please update us on your temps at load!

Also, anyone use the DSR function? I like to throwback game it really brings new life the the old games


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I got the EVGA 980Ti SC about a month ago, having upgraded from 2x 7950's I love it!!!! Currently stock cooling but it will get a nice EKWB (to match my cpu!) soon enough!
> 
> Here it is the minute it came out of the box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very cool, please update us on your temps at load!
> 
> Also, anyone use the DSR function? I like to throwback game it really brings new life the the old games
Click to expand...

Welp in a rather hot room (easily 75 or higher usually) the card will even out at a max of about 85C after hours of full load gaming.


----------



## LunaP

Ordered 3x XSPC Waterblocks for my 980 ti's, hoping to get them by Tuesday, grabbed backplates too, I'm just really attracted to the lighting on them IDKY









Since I don't have my blocks yet I installed 2 of the 980's on my old 980X machine and tossed in windows 8.1 , amazingly, I'm getting the exact same fps (40 fps in heavy areas) @ max settings vs toned down settings on my Tri SLI Titans @ 4k on my 4960X @ 4.5, while my 980 is @ stock.

So this is really making me excited to see what the diff will be once I install them on my current rig and add in the 3rd card......hoping for a full 60fps of smoothness


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Welp in a rather hot room (easily 75 or higher usually) the card will even out at a max of about 85C after hours of full load gaming.


Ah, I mean when you get the water block installed lol. Yeah, 85 was where i was at with my reference.


----------



## EarlZ

Ive spent seveal hours testing and such and Ive come to the conclusion that my cards dont scale with increased voltages at all, 1.168v tops out at 1380~1405 depending on the temp. Ive tried the max air bios and I cant get anything past 1405 stable with firestrike looped demo (4k dsr) which I find very underwhelming.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive spent seveal hours testing and such and Ive come to the conclusion that my cards dont scale with increased voltages at all, 1.168v tops out at 1380~1405 depending on the temp. Ive tried the max air bios and I cant get anything past 1405 stable with firestrike looped demo (4k dsr) which I find very underwhelming.


I agree for the most part however I was able to go 50 mhz higher than my previous stable max at 1.281v bios from the front page. Whereas 1.224v gets me a max stable clock at 1500.


----------



## thefathef

rock solid, modded bios, stock voltage


----------



## tainle

do you need integrated graphic card igpu to flash zotac gtx 980ti? i am not sure if it is worth flashing.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ordered 3x XSPC Waterblocks for my 980 ti's, hoping to get them by Tuesday, grabbed backplates too, I'm just really attracted to the lighting on them IDKY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I don't have my blocks yet I installed 2 of the 980's on my old 980X machine and tossed in windows 8.1 , amazingly, I'm getting the exact same fps (40 fps in heavy areas) @ max settings vs toned down settings on my Tri SLI Titans @ 4k on my 4960X @ 4.5, while my 980 is @ stock.
> 
> So this is really making me excited to see what the diff will be once I install them on my current rig and add in the 3rd card......hoping for a full 60fps of smoothness


You sure you need 3?
It could be that the 3rd one doesn't add very much... better not install the 3rd block yet then...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> do you need integrated graphic card igpu to flash zotac gtx 980ti? i am not sure if it is worth flashing.


What clocks do you get now?


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

You can add me guys





without voltage - GPU +150 / Ram +200





Max. temp I saw 74C - 1504Mhz


----------



## KickAssCop

Wow, that is a great ASIC score.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Ive spent seveal hours testing and such and Ive come to the conclusion that my cards dont scale with increased voltages at all, 1.168v tops out at 1380~1405 depending on the temp. Ive tried the max air bios and I cant get anything past 1405 stable with firestrike looped demo (4k dsr) which I find very underwhelming.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree for the most part however I was able to go 50 mhz higher than my previous stable max at 1.281v bios from the front page. Whereas 1.224v gets me a max stable clock at 1500.
Click to expand...

I tries 1.250v and no increase above 1405mhz.


----------



## coolharris93

Got my msi 980 ti gaming yesterday and i'm pretty excited especially about the Asic of this card..Tried +100 core +200 without raising the voltage and the card dynamic boost is between 1460-1509 in games.


----------



## EarlZ

Can anyone help clarify what is the difference between the GM200 power table 1 and 6

my default bios comes with this value:

Table1


Table 6


My initial understanding is that table 6 is the actual power limit, so what is table 1 for ?


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I missed that, how are guys bricking their cards?


If it actually is happening, probably noobs who don't read and flash a reference bios to a non-ref card.


----------



## Azazil1190

@coolharris93 welcome to the club mate.


----------



## Narcotics2k12

Hi, everyone I've started to upgrade my rig.... I Picked up a 980 TI Jet Stream and 16 GB ram, I'm waiting on the next gen boards with maybe the i7 6700k. I'm still using an i5 2500k. I'm still debating whether or not to get an Acer 1440Hz 1440p IPS or one of them 3440x1440p curved monitors.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone running EVGA 980 Ti with ACX 2.0 coolers in SLI? How are the temps when overclocking and how loud do they get at full load?


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> @coolharris93 welcome to the club mate.


Thank you mate!So you guys think it's worth it to go for a modded bios with an msi 980 ti gaming? I have 83.8% asic and the stock air cooler..Do you think it's worth it for 24/7?


----------



## zordrack

I had to lower my oc to 1470mhz because valley and heaven keep crashing above that. That's really disappointing, I practically achieved nothing better than stock bios with higher voltage (1.28v)and power limit(121%).

My best oc on stock bios
1440mhz for gaming
1480mhz for benching

Custom bios
1470mhz for gaming
1510mhz for benching

Memory 4000mhz

I really wanted to reach 1500mhz stable for every day use









I beat my record in firestrike ultra x3 cards. I made it to rank 15. I'm the only 980ti in the top 20 ? Lol


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zordrack*
> 
> I had to lower my oc to 1470mhz because valley and heaven keep crashing above that. That's really disappointing, I practically achieved nothing better than stock bios with higher voltage (1.28v)and power limit(121%).
> 
> My best oc on stock bios
> 1440mhz for gaming
> 1480mhz for benching
> 
> Custom bios
> 1470mhz for gaming
> 1510mhz for benching
> 
> Memory 4000mhz
> 
> I really wanted to reach 1500mhz stable for every day use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I beat my record in firestrike ultra x3 cards. I made it to rank 15. I'm the only 980ti in the top 20 ? Lol


What's your asic quality? I can get 1460-1509 max boost with stock bios and no voltage change with mine.


----------



## zordrack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> What's your asic quality? I can get 1460-1509 max boost with stock bios and no voltage change with mine.


Asic
First card 63.5%
Sec card 73.6%
Third card 73.5%

Maybe the first card is holding me back.

I thought lower lower asic is not supposed to keep a card from overclocking farther.

It only has to be feed with more voltage to reach the same clock... but i'M already at max voltage I don't know why it won't overclock higher than that with customs bios.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zordrack*
> 
> Asic
> First card 63.5%
> Sec card 73.6%
> Third card 73.5%
> 
> Maybe the first card is holding me back.
> 
> I thought lower lower asic is not supposed to keep a card from overclocking farther.
> 
> It only has to be feed with more voltage to reach the same clock... but i'M already at max voltage I don't know why it won't overclock higher than that with customs bios.


Higher asic quality mean the card max boost will be higher.
For example my card has 83.8% asic and with all settings on stock the max boost is 1380..A friend's card asic is 75% and the max boost is 1350.


----------



## Azazil1190

Yeah mate the first card keep you back.with the others 2 you can for sure to be at 1500 custom.with custom bios for gaming


----------



## zordrack

In reality this would only result in a couple of fps gain ? Beside benching I won't see any difference.


----------



## funfordcobra

you may get a 5% increase at best


----------



## coolharris93

For gaming only anything around 1450mhz seems to be the best.


----------



## tainle

if someone got 28k in firestrike vs 20k in firestrike. how much of a difference in gaming in term of fps?


----------



## funfordcobra

that's what I game at underwater using stock bios. 1455.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> that's what I game at underwater using stock bios. 1455.


when you say stock bios you mean the 980ti-sc-425 in the first page? btw you beat me by 2k point in FS ex


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Higher asic quality mean the card max boost will be higher.
> For example my card has 83.8% asic and with all settings on stock the max boost is 1380..A friend's card asic is 75% and the max boost is 1350.


That's not always the case. I have a 82% asic and I boost to 1342 on stock everything. But what it does mean is I can overclock to 1450-1475core on 1.16mv.

Asic isn't an end all metric for overclocking. You are still limited by silicon.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> You sure you need 3?
> It could be that the 3rd one doesn't add very much... better not install the 3rd block yet then...
> What clocks do you get now?


1000% positive as I've already tested with 3 way SLI on my Titans, and my friends 780's just by disabling 1 card in bios, its about a 20-25% gain. 3 cards has always been optimal for me in the games I play anyways. 4 I can understand being ridiculous though.

I'm going to test the ASIC, also PPC's closed early on Friday so missed my order, I'll more than likely get my blocks in Tuesday, so until then waiting for my fishpond pump to arrive from amazon on Monday so I can clean out my loops and get it ready for the new cards.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Anyone running EVGA 980 Ti with ACX 2.0 coolers in SLI? How are the temps when overclocking and how loud do they get at full load?


I have 3, currently 2 installed, and @ 100% fans, I'm still ranging 90-91C on 4k (playing FFXIV) probably because they're side by side though, only set OC to 110% on eVGA since I'm already getting high temps regardless, going to wait for blocks to arrive

Question to everyone else, for those of you that have blocks do you have a diagram for which sized pads you used for which areas on VRM's etc?

Also I've never seen these guys before http://www.performance-pcs.com/thermal-grizzly-minus-pad-8-high-performance-thermal-pad-100x100x2-0mm.html

Thermal Grizzly pads, are they any good, or should I still stick with FujiPoly?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> when you say stock bios you mean the 980ti-sc-425 in the first page? btw you beat me by 2k point in FS ex


I mean the stock bios that has never been flashed. Whatever comes from evga.

EDIT: saw you have 1 card read below


----------



## funfordcobra

Oh and TBH I think you have firestrike and firestrike extreme confused. Your 1 card isn't 2k below my 2 cards underwater in FSEX. If so I'd like a link because that's amazing. Even though my cards only do 1470 and are average.

This is #1 in firestrike extreme by KIngpIn under LN2 and 5960x which is also LN2 and is still beyond 3k below me. (which you just claimed to beat by over 1k with no link) just reminding

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5629904

here is firestrike if you need to compare.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5639126/fs/5522328


----------



## LunaP

Ok first card ASIC quality 76.3%
2nd card 69.4%
3rd card 70.9%

Going to shut down and load up the other and check the %

Whats the % to look for here? Anything 70%+?

Probably could have saved money by foregoing the SC and just getting a 980ti (IF it existed)

Should I try to reroll the lottery and exchange them @ my store? or should I be good? Since most are stating that 1400 seems to be the sweet spot, should I be good? Not going for benchmarks, just improving gameplay on 4k.

*Edited*


----------



## Jobotoo

I just ordered an EVGA 980 Ti Hydro Copper. UPS has it and it should be here soon™.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ok first card ASIC quality 76.3%
> 2nd card 69.4%
> 3rd card 70.9%
> 
> Going to shut down and load up the other and check the %
> 
> Whats the % to look for here? Anything 70%+?
> 
> Probably could have saved money by foregoing the SC and just getting a 980ti (IF it existed)
> 
> Should I try to reroll the lottery and exchange them @ my store? or should I be good? Since most are stating that 1400 seems to be the sweet spot, should I be good? Not going for benchmarks, just improving gameplay on 4k.
> 
> *Edited*


If it was me I'd just worry if they sync well together first. I've done 3way before and sometimes they don't mesh at all. If you can keep 1450 clocks in gaming across all three than Id say you're fine. If you can only do under 1400 I'd start testing each card and exchange the weakest link.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> If it was me I'd just worry if they sync well together first. I've done 3way before and sometimes they don't mesh at all. If you can keep 1450 clocks in gaming across all three than Id say you're fine. If you can only do under 1400 I'd start testing each card and exchange the weakest link.


Yeah testing both w/ the 76% one, what do you recommend I set my voltage @ for now, I feel silly since when I was swapping cards, I noticed I had left the plastic coating on the back of the 2nd card so soon as I removed that and installed the other, temps went from 91C in game to 54C @ 100% fans, so feeling like I can finally test something now.

Just need some settings to play around w/ before hand.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yeah testing both w/ the 76% one, what do you recommend I set my voltage @ for now, I feel silly since when I was swapping cards, I noticed I had left the plastic coating on the back of the 2nd card so soon as I removed that and installed the other, temps went from 91C in game to 54C @ 100% fans, so feeling like I can finally test something now.
> 
> Just need some settings to play around w/ before hand.


Anything within the stock bios is fine. You may not need any and you may need all stock bios will give. I've been using GTA5 to test mine, some loop valley.

I believe mine run around 1.2 and 1.21v.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Anything within the stock bios is fine. You may not need any and you may need all stock bios will give. I've been using GTA5 to test mine, some loop valley.
> 
> I believe mine run around 1.2 and 1.21v.


Hmm silly question since I haven't used eVGA's Precision X in years , where do you verify the current voltage, so I don't up it to much. Or should I just grab MSI afterburner?


----------



## funfordcobra

Well both cards run different voltages due to asic. The 68% runs 1.21v and the 77% runs 1.18v.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Oh and TBH I think you have firestrike and firestrike extreme confused. Your 1 card isn't 2k below my 2 cards underwater in FSEX. If so I'd like a link because that's amazing. Even though my cards only do 1470 and are average.
> 
> This is #1 in firestrike extreme by KIngpIn under LN2 and 5960x which is also LN2 and is still beyond 3k below me. (which you just claimed to beat by over 1k with no link) just reminding
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5629904
> 
> here is firestrike if you need to compare.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5639126/fs/5522328


My cards are zotac gtx 980 ti sli but i cannot get over 22k but you can. They re both stock bios. I am not sure if the bios is replacablr with better ones. Afraid to flash


----------



## LunaP

weird, thought I had fixed the issue but the cards are back @ 91C again when in game, thats @ 100% Fan mode too.

Idling around 67-68 when not, no OC yet, and slowly going back up to 80C while only on Desktop. Running latest Nvidia driver since I'm on 10. Any ideas?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Well both cards run different voltages due to asic. The 68% runs 1.21v and the 77% runs 1.18v.


Alright but again how do you see what the voltage is?


----------



## Methodical

Is there a water block for these cards or must one use the hydro version to water cool?

Thanks.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> weird, thought I had fixed the issue but the cards are back @ 91C again when in game, thats @ 100% Fan mode too.
> 
> Idling around 67-68 when not, no OC yet, and slowly going back up to 80C while only on Desktop. Running latest Nvidia driver since I'm on 10. Any ideas?
> Alright but again how do you see what the voltage is?


every overclocking software has voltage monitoring. Mine reads through my LCD display on the keypad. You're not going to mess anything up giving your card max voltage through your stock bios nor minimum unless you have faulty cards.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> every overclocking software has voltage monitoring. Mine reads through my LCD display on the keypad. You're not going to mess anything up giving your card max voltage through your stock bios nor minimum unless you have faulty cards.


I understand that, however is there any chance you can answer my question though, you're repeating back to me what I"m asking you just in a statement, that's all I'm asking from you... I don't know how else to ask it LOL How2FindCurrentVoltage setting in said Software, and if not Precision, then which do you recommend....

*Edit*

K update cards idle @ about 79-80C room temp is about 75F, this is with just the desktop open, this is on a fresh install of 8.1 pro right now. Fans are @ about 60% for this, need to up to 100% to keep them around 55C


----------



## bmgjet

Open up GPU-Z and go to the sensors tab.
Thats way to hot to idle at so unless gpu load is pegged at 100% you have a badly seated cooler.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> every overclocking software has voltage monitoring. Mine reads through my LCD display on the keypad. You're not going to mess anything up giving your card max voltage through your stock bios nor minimum unless you have faulty cards.
> 
> 
> 
> I understand that, however is there any chance you can answer my question though, you're repeating back to me what I"m asking you just in a statement, that's all I'm asking from you... I don't know how else to ask it LOL How2FindCurrentVoltage setting in said Software, and if not Precision, then which do you recommend....
> 
> *Edit*
> 
> K update cards idle @ about 79-80C room temp is about 75F, this is with just the desktop open, this is on a fresh install of 8.1 pro right now. Fans are @ about 60% for this, need to up to 100% to keep them around 55C
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Open up GPU-Z and go to the sensors tab.
> Thats way to hot to idle at so unless gpu load is pegged at 100% you have a badly seated cooler.


I agree, LunaP you've got some seirous issues with those cards if they are passing 90C gaming and 80 just sitting there!

To put things into perspective, with 3 monitors connected, at idle, my card sits at about 38C with about 70F room temp.

Just as a sort of side question, I noticed with the Radeon 7950's that when more than one monitor was connected to it, the idle temps would go from about 30C to 50C, simply by connecting another monitor to the card (and this has been repeated many times with different pc's and cards), does this same jump in temps also occur with nvidia cards or is that yet another AMD quirk?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I agree, LunaP you've got some seirous issues with those cards if they are passing 90C gaming and 80 just sitting there!
> 
> To put things into perspective, with 3 monitors connected, at idle, my card sits at about 38C with about 70F room temp.
> 
> Just as a sort of side question, I noticed with the Radeon 7950's that when more than one monitor was connected to it, the idle temps would go from about 30C to 50C, simply by connecting another monitor to the card (and this has been repeated many times with different pc's and cards), does this same jump in temps also occur with nvidia cards or is that yet another AMD quirk?


All cards if its requiring enough power to drive 2 screen that it never goes below the load thresh hold for the card to drop down into idle state.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I agree, LunaP you've got some seirous issues with those cards if they are passing 90C gaming and 80 just sitting there!
> 
> To put things into perspective, with 3 monitors connected, at idle, my card sits at about 38C with about 70F room temp.
> 
> Just as a sort of side question, I noticed with the Radeon 7950's that when more than one monitor was connected to it, the idle temps would go from about 30C to 50C, simply by connecting another monitor to the card (and this has been repeated many times with different pc's and cards), does this same jump in temps also occur with nvidia cards or is that yet another AMD quirk?


was out of the room abit, came back the monitor was off since it sets monitor to sleep (not PC) after X time, showed cards @ 41,then soon as everything came back up they're acing back to 70+, course fan speed was on 0 so upped it to 75% waited a bit and here's where I'm idling at., only thing open is this window. Temp'st aren't going any lower.



My only thoughts are since the cards are side by side, and I"m using the top one it has no room to breathe, so might swap to the bottom one as main display since the temp diff is about 15-18C between the 2.

*EDIT*

Wrong pic I had it on the wrong card for GPU-Z which is why temps aren't lining up, heres the actual one.


----------



## bmgjet

So looking at your gpu-z log its staying in medium power state, That main card is still hot as hell. Even in that power state I would of been expecting 40s like the other card.
All I can surgest is switch the cards positions. If that card still runs way hotter in bottom position then its the problem with the card, If it just moves the problem to the other card then its airflow problem.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

just simple question, how much voltage does a 980 ti usually need to run at 1450 mhz boost clock? I mean by average from various brands and types...


----------



## EarlZ

If I only wanted to install the Drivers, CP & PhysX. Which folders do I need to keep from the driver installer package?


----------



## Shadowarez

Just got my lovely shiny new Evga 980Ti Sc+ asic 74.9% i wanna learn to oc this properly havent had chance since been out at work. I did a quick oc test in px set the core upto 1506mhz and added 200+ to memory turned on kboost.

Set fan to 80% under load it gets up to 75c idleing at 42c atm only issue im having is driver stops responding from time to time and get the random lock up yellow/black sometimes it works but i havent tested the over voltage whats a safe mark to see if i can stablize this oc cause it works in gta 5 but soon as i load wow thats when it starts locking up.

Im thinking of adding a nice 32cfm 80 mm fan to back side of card to blow air through the acx cooler.


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> just simple question, how much voltage does a 980 ti usually need to run at 1450 mhz boost clock? I mean by average from various brands and types...


About 1,156v for me (altered BIOS), ASICS is 74.6
On standard BIOS without voltage modification it is 1.199v


----------



## Shadowarez

Iv had mine upto 1506 without touching that over voltage slider in px cant wait for days off to test it see if i cant make it stable at 1500+ core try for more on memory only tried 200+ just need to try adding some voltage now. Does power target help with stablizing oc?


----------



## shadow85

Just tested my Hybrid. ASIC 76%
My first time overclocking a GPU. I currently have it at +145MHz core +500MHz mem.

So I am @ 1285/1537 (max core), max temp 49°C. Seems stable I think I can go further but havent had anymore time on it.

Is it OK to have +87mV set for 24/7 use or should that only be for benchmarking?


----------



## TBoneSan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Just tested my Hybrid. ASIC 76%
> My first time overclocking a GPU. I currently have it at +145MHz core +500MHz mem.
> 
> So I am @ 1285/1537 (max core), max temp 49°C. Seems stable I think I can go further but havent had anymore time on it.
> 
> Is it OK to have +87mV set for 24/7 use or should that only be for benchmarking?


You shouldn't need to push the voltage at those clocks. I've got a similar ASIC of 77.6 and get around +250 on the core without touching the voltage. Find your silicon's limits. Also no, increasing the voltage for benchmarking wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Shadowarez

If im at 1506 core +200 on mem and im getting lock ups in games but zero artifacts issues when stress testing with px is it games having issues or the app px has is complete garbage for stabilty testing?


----------



## DarkLiberator

Anybody know what the smallest size 980 Ti is? I want it to be about the same size as my MSI770 which is 260mm long. I could get a lengthier card, just worried that it might get too close to my HDDs.


----------



## Adeleet

Hi,

I've got a 980 Ti that is running at 38C under load, I am using two 480 rads so temperature is definitely not a bottleneck.
Voltage under load is about 1.23 volt and the card looks to be heavily voltage limited, max OC is about 1505 mhz, I am looking for some more juice to get to 1550+ mhz. core.
I'm currently looking at flashing the GPU, but when I use command prompt to go to the nvflash folder and type the command: nvflash --list , I get a error saying that the program is not compatible with the 64 bit os version I am using.
I am using W10 64 Bit and using the latest Geforce drivers, any help?

Never mind, I downloaded the latest version and now it is properly detecting my GPU http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2498/nvflash-5-218-0-1-for-windows/


----------



## l166

Can someone with a inno3d gtx 980 ti x3 herculez send me the 84.00.36.00.6A bios? I lost mine and need to flash it back for RMA because of coil whine.. :/


----------



## coolharris93

I tested gta v benchmark and i noticed that gpu usage drops to 70% at some points..On the last scene when the car is hitting the tank the usage drops to 50% and the fps drops from 100 to 54..is this normal? anyone else having the same problem?


----------



## King4x4

These just came in... However, mobo died just as I booted them.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

Anyone tested video render test. Before changing card, I tested 780ti to make comparsion for render time. Created 10min Bluray file and encoded with Sony / AVC codec (which uses GPU) in Sony Vegas. There was no problem, it really used GPU. Than I changed card and checked GPU in Sony Vegas - it was there. But when I did open Sony AVC codec and pressed "Check GPU" button, it couldn't find GPU. In preferences, GPU is there. But can't use GPU function.

_The same driver - the same Sony Vegas version_


----------



## charlievoviii

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I tested gta v benchmark and i noticed that gpu usage drops to 70% at some points..On the last scene when the car is hitting the tank the usage drops to 50% and the fps drops from 100 to 54..is this normal? anyone else having the same problem?


GTa V will do that with usage, all you to do is either change switch in game vysnc off and on or ALT ba to desktop and back to GTA V again.


----------



## coolharris93

Ok i'll try that thanks for the answer..and another thing..I overclocked the card yesterday to +140 core +494 mem and raised the voltage all the way up to test the valley bench.Everything was fine yesterday but today the driver crash which means the card is not stable..Any ideas?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefathef*
> 
> rock solid, modded bios, stock voltage


passing a synthetic benchmark that doesnt make it rock solid. Go play some GPU heavy intensive game for hours and see if it crash.


----------



## thefathef

Last night i played Witcher 3 5 hours without crash, did this make it rock solid?
BTW with 30 Mhz above clock from 3dmark shot!


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zordrack*
> 
> In reality this would only result in a couple of fps gain ? Beside benching I won't see any difference.


1500/1440 = 4% increase. And considering the scaling isn't perfect you will probably get 2-3% fps increase max. (ie, 57 fps to 58.5 fps). Will you be able to tell the difference without an fps meter? probably not. But of course you will lose the warranty if one of your card dies with the custom BIOS is installed on it.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefathef*
> 
> Last night i played Witcher 3 5 hours without crash, did this make it rock solid?
> BTW with 30 Mhz above clock from 3dmark shot!


Seems stable to me but look also for fps drops..If you notice fps drops then you have to lower a bit more clocks.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefathef*
> 
> Last night i played Witcher 3 5 hours without crash, did this make it rock solid?
> BTW with 30 Mhz above clock from 3dmark shot!


You're good to go







. Witcher 3 is one of the game i use to test also. Especially playing at 4K the card working it ass off.


----------



## Phreec

GALAX/KFA2 980 Ti HOF owner reporting in!

First time since the days of 32MB VRAM cards I'm back on the green side!









What driver is deemed the most stable for Win 10? Just had the joy of experiencing GTA V in all its glory til "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT" errors started popping up every damn time I was at the ending cutscene of a SP heist. Maybe it's just an issue with the game considering there's apparently like a gorillion different solutions to fixing it...


----------



## Toss3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Can someone with a inno3d gtx 980 ti x3 herculez send me the 84.00.36.00.6A bios? I lost mine and need to flash it back for RMA because of coil whine.. :/


 HerculeZGTX980ti.zip 153k .zip file
 There you go (not the 6A bios, but 34 and for the right card).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zordrack*
> 
> In reality this would only result in a couple of fps gain ? Beside benching I won't see any difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 1500/1440 = 4% increase. And considering the scaling isn't perfect you will probably get 2-3% fps increase max. (ie, 57 fps to 58.5 fps). Will you be able to tell the difference without an fps meter? probably not. *But of course you will lose the warranty if one of your card dies with the custom BIOS is installed on it.*
Click to expand...

not w/EVGA


----------



## l166

@Toss3

First of all, thank you for your effort!

I found this bios yesterday on techpowerup but do you think they will notice it since my card came with 6A bios? The dates of the bioses are different also, 34 is from june, 6A is from july and my card was manufactured in july (sticker on the card).

Pff i would love to not RMA this card because of it oc potential. Got it stable at 1521,5/2000 (bios edit) but the coil whine kills me. It even whines at 30 fps. It's like skrilles making a new mix in my case in the witcher 3, and like a razor in battlefield 4 and heaven.

This is my 2nd 980 ti, returned my first g1 with coil whine over 90fps, but this one... i've never seen one like this.

Besides the coil whine i think that this card, the hercules x3 is better that the g1 i have. You just can't hear the fans under load (unluckily coil whine disturbs the "how quiet it shoulf have been" sound) and it is just 1 C degree hotter vs my previous card, the g1. When that card was under load it was like a jet plane taking off...


----------



## Desolutional

Is anyone going to still wait for the Lightning? MSI announced it at Gamescom, but I'm very hesitant regarding the pricing. It will probably be over $800 to compete with the KINGPIN classy.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBoneSan*
> 
> You shouldn't need to push the voltage at those clocks. I've got a similar ASIC of 77.6 and get around +250 on the core without touching the voltage. Find your silicon's limits. Also no, increasing the voltage for benchmarking wouldn't be a problem.


Ok so if I need to increase voltage to +87mV it is ok to use it 24/7 for daily use?


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Ok so if I need to increase voltage to +87mV it is ok to use it 24/7 for daily use?


I kinda have the same question..can someone answer?


----------



## KickAssCop

So after a long day's work. Finally, the Kraken is installed. Was a pain to line up the shim and stupid corsair cooler and kraken all at once with screws that were hanging since could not use the fasteners provided by Kraken.

Either way, some shots.

Naked classified.



All done.



Busy computer internals.



Some benchmark results.

Am able to score 1506/8200 now on both cards, stock volts. Haven't tried higher. Top card full load temperatures are about 45-47 C depending on scene in benchmark. Bottom card is about 64-65 C during benchmarking.



Firestrike 26142
Extreme 16282
Ultra 8925

Ofcourse, next step is to break 9K in Firestrike Ultra.









Overall, even though it was a pain but worth the effort. Too bad not enough space for a second Kraken. Also I am running out of fan headers on the board.

Still need some cleanup but no time tonight.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I kinda have the same question..can someone answer?


Yeah mate is ok for 24/7 dont worry


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> So after a long day's work. Finally, the Kraken is installed. Was a pain to line up the shim and stupid corsair cooler and kraken all at once with screws that were hanging since could not use the fasteners provided by Kraken.
> 
> Either way, some shots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Naked classified.
> 
> 
> 
> All done.
> 
> 
> 
> Busy computer internals.
> 
> 
> 
> Some benchmark results.
> 
> Am able to score 1506/8200 now on both cards, stock volts. Haven't tried higher. Top card full load temperatures are about 45-47 C depending on scene in benchmark. Bottom card is about 64-65 C during benchmarking.
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike 26142
> Extreme 16282
> Ultra 8925
> 
> Ofcourse, next step is to break 9K in Firestrike Ultra.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall, even though it was a pain but worth the effort. Too bad not enough space for a second Kraken. Also I am running out of fan headers on the board.
> 
> 
> Still need some cleanup but no time tonight.


Very nice. Any in between pics?
You could mod a 120mm fan slot under that DVD drive for the second one


----------



## KickAssCop

Nah no in between pictures. I was so pissed off while installing it since twice the corsair cooler popped out so I had to re do the TIM. Last time I really didn't give a hoot and just screwed it up tight. I think there was enough TIM on the shim and on the H55 to cover the gpu two times over.

The shim is the most important thing when mounting on classified.


----------



## Xoriam

UGHHHH I still can't decide which one to buy.

I was thinking the EVGA SC+, but then I saw 8 + 6 pin, leading me to believe it's using a reference PCB and might lead to lower overclock results?

I was thinking EVGA Classy, but thats 100€ more and I dunno if I'll be able to get the extra cash.

I was thinking Gigabyte G1 Gaming, but I saw people reporting coil whine and Gigabyte's customer support hasn't been very helpful to me in the past.

I bet by the time I can make up my mind a new card will be out...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Buy the cheapest one of all 3. OC is random so no point in throwing money away chasing the best card to OC with.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Nah no in between pictures. I was so pissed off while installing it since twice the corsair cooler popped out so I had to re do the TIM. Last time I really didn't give a hoot and just screwed it up tight. I think there was enough TIM on the shim and on the H55 to cover the gpu two times over.
> 
> The shim is the most important thing when mounting on classified.


Watch out with that, if you tighten it too much you may break the chip!


----------



## KickAssCop

That I know. The install went fine so I think everything should be good from here on out.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Buy the cheapest one of all 3. OC is random so no point in throwing money away chasing the best card to OC with.




Anyone got anything to say about the INNO3D X3 Chill?
it's 100€ cheaper than the rest of them.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*


The only 980 Ti that is guaranteed to OC a good amount is the 980 Ti KP which features Samsung memory and should hit at least 1500Mhz. Hope you have the cash for that bad boy.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*


He's right 8+8 or 8+6 won't matter.
I went with the classy because I will be able to increase the voltage as much as I want with the classy tool (you need a DMM and a special evga connector) and for its dual bios, but it'll only matter if I get lucky with the asic. For an extra €100 it's not worth it imo.


----------



## coolharris93

Guys i need your help i tried flashing my card with a modded bios from first page and the nvflash says cannot open file..I used some different roms also and no difference. I'm using win 10 and the latest version of nvflash.


----------



## LunaP

ok so 100% CPU fan I'm idling @ 50C it seems, though over time its going up 1C, I'm using the bottom card now so the one above is 15C lower. I notice this is mainly when hooked up to a 4k screen. Any reason why it would jump so high in temps just for that?

I'm wondering if its driver related, though if it is I'm stumped if I run w/ 10 as I'm testing these on 8.1 right now.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> The only 980 Ti that is guaranteed to OC a good amount is the 980 Ti KP which features Samsung memory and should hit at least 1500Mhz. Hope you have the cash for that bad boy.


I'll probably just end up going with the EVGA SC+ since i've had nothing but good experiences with their customer support.

Still curious what people have to say about the INNO3D X3 Chill though, that thing is super cheap compared to everything else, not understanding why looking at it's reviews.


----------



## Mace ya face

Hey,

Just joined to ask this, but I have been trawling through this thread and the rest of the net and I can't decide between the MSI Gaming 6G 980 ti, or the GIGABYTE G1 GAMING 980 ti.

1)Which is quieter?
2)Which is cooler?
3)Which is better build?
4)Who has better support?
5)Are the coil whine and loud fan issues as common or as bad as people say?

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## bardm

I've come across a strange issue...several times after I've left my monitor off for an extended period of time (several hours), turning it back on and when Windows comes out of sleep mode (monitor power setting, not HDD sleep), everything looks really blurry (like there are a ton of vertical lines on the screen, and all text is really blurry, almost like there is a screen over top of the monitor). Restarting my PC fixes the problem. My monitor does not respond to changing the refresh rate, and if I try to change the resolution, video driver appears to crash (black screen, need to hard-shut down). I'm using the latest Nvidia drivers... when the driver crashes, I have the following error in Event Viewer (reported by nviddmkm):

The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

\Device\Video7
CMDre 00000001 00000080 00000000 00000005 0000000d

This did not start until I installed the latest Nvidia drivers and my 980 TI Classified...anyone see anything similar? For now I have turned off monitor sleep to see if the problem goes away (I'm assuming the problem is related to drivers and coming out of sleep).


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> I've come across a strange issue...several times after I've left my monitor off for an extended period of time (several hours), turning it back on and when Windows comes out of sleep mode (monitor power setting, not HDD sleep), everything looks really blurry (like there are a ton of vertical lines on the screen, and all text is really blurry, almost like there is a screen over top of the monitor). Restarting my PC fixes the problem. My monitor does not respond to changing the refresh rate, and if I try to change the resolution, video driver appears to crash (black screen, need to hard-shut down). I'm using the latest Nvidia drivers... when the driver crashes, I have the following error in Event Viewer (reported by nviddmkm):
> 
> The description for Event ID 14 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.
> 
> If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.
> 
> The following information was included with the event:
> 
> \Device\Video7
> CMDre 00000001 00000080 00000000 00000005 0000000d
> 
> This did not start until I installed the latest Nvidia drivers and my 980 TI Classified...anyone see anything similar? For now I have turned off monitor sleep to see if the problem goes away (I'm assuming the problem is related to drivers and coming out of sleep).


I also have this issue. I have been just power cycling my monitor to fix it.


----------



## Gerbacio

been playing BF4 @2715x1527 for 6 hours in a row ( hahaha havent had a gaming PC since nov last year)

i did benching and remembered what someone said here to try bf4 for atleast a hour .......









my voltage reads 1.2050 and i have played all this hours at 1501 core (+185) and at 8ghz mem (+500) custom fan profile usually roaming around 70degrees ...ACX 2.0 cooler

i guess is stable....what is a good overclock for these cards....obviously i cant go too crazy on air but i might get a kraken if i could possibly do 1700!

edit actually max temp was 65


----------



## shadow85

Im new to overclocking. At what point does one need to resort to custom BIOS?


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Im new to overclocking. At what point does one need to resort to custom BIOS?


When your temps are way below 83 and you want to push further, but you're card can't pull anymore volts or power.


----------



## King PWNinater

Hey, I have a 980 TI Hybrid and I'm trying to achieve 1700mhz on the core. Sadly I'm power and voltage bottle necked at 1500mhz. Can anyone link a good place to 980 TI water bios?


----------



## boakun

Does anyone have the stock bios for the gigabyte 980 ti reference gpu?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Hey, I have a 980 TI Hybrid and I'm trying to achieve 1700mhz on the core. Sadly I'm power and voltage bottle necked at 1500mhz. Can anyone link a good place to 980 TI water bios?


you will get nowhere near 1700 without usung LN2. 1500-1580 (at very best 1% card 1580Mhz) is about all you will get with any bios using only water.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> you will get nowhere near 1700 without usung LN2. 1500-1580 (at very best 1% card 1580Mhz) is about all you will get with any bios using only water.


Im at 1537 boost atm, Im sure I can go higher.


----------



## Berlezi

bought a 980ti classified 'm hoping to get what would be considered a good asic ?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berlezi*
> 
> bought a 980ti classified 'm hoping to get what would be considered a good asic ?


It's hit or miss w/ the lottery there, I used to buy SC's thinking they were binned for higher ASIC, but apparently I was wrong since one was 69.9% while the others were in their 70's.

Use GPU-Z to check.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Im at 1537 boost atm, Im sure I can go higher.


I hit ~1540 with my reference + evga hybrid and temps were pretty good, like 59 max. This is using the water bios on the first post at full volts. But I'm a bit uncomfortable with that much going through the vrms especially after someone saying they bricked on 1.25+

Ymmv but each chip has a limit not specifically reliant on temps, plus at those volts (1.28+) you could damage the vrms. I'd be pretty happy with your 1537 especially if you're on any kind of stock bios.

Edit: forgot the exact oc number.


----------



## Lord of meat

Hello people.
I have copied the bios from zotac amp exteme and altered a couple of things.
*This bios is for EVGA 980TI SC+ ACX 2.0*

Can anyone of the Bios Gurus here Check it to see if i messed anything up?

*FLASH THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. i am not resposible for any damages.*

Meat_Bios.zip 152k .zip file


My settings


Witcher 3: 1 hour play without crash nor artifacts.
GTA V: 2 hours play without crash nor artifacts.
EVGA oc Scanner: 30 min without artifacts.
Heaven Benchmark: Passed Bench no crash. Left it on 99% gpu usage got a blue square, (not sure if its from the program itself) appears to happen at a the same scene every time.
Metro Last Light: Pass Bench 3 times.
all of this has been done one after the other. the only one that had a break in between was metro (had to get coffee).

Temp does not exceed 68c. room is 22c.

So far so good. seems stable i just want to make sure its all good so i can stop obsessing about this.









Edit:
Forgot to mention! res is 2560x1440 in games. all setting as high as they go. GTA V is on Auto which i think is very high.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Berlezi*
> 
> bought a 980ti classified 'm hoping to get what would be considered a good asic ?


Classified aren't binned anymore. For example my SC+ has an 82% asic and my neighbors classified has a 70% asic. My card overclocks higher and at lower voltage than the classy. I also paid $50 less. Though silicon lottery is still the deciding factor on any of this.

No point in purchasing a classified anymore, imo.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Classified aren't binned anymore. For example my SC+ has an 82% asic and my neighbors classified has a 70% asic. My card overclocks higher and at lower voltage than the classy. I also paid $50 less. Though silicon lottery is still the deciding factor on any of this.
> 
> No point in purchasing a classified anymore, imo.


I watched someone on the tube saying that you should RMA low ASIC cards for the reason that ASIC is what you are paying for.








That's the quality they should guarantee for charging some premium on their product lines.


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

My Evga ACX 2.0 looks great - no Coil Whine %84 ASIC - GPU +150 - MEM +400 without voltage - Max. Temp 74C

Here is a video :

Evga GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0 Superclocked - Crysis 3 Performance - 2K Highest Settings


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> passing a synthetic benchmark that doesnt make it rock solid. Go play some GPU heavy intensive game for hours and see if it crash.


Yeah, several hrs. of Far Cry 4/GTA V for me...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Im new to overclocking. At what point does one need to resort to custom BIOS?


Once you get tired of the throttling because it hurts your benching score...OT: was having an issue with GTA V crashing, thought that my 1480 OC might be funky, tried stock, same issue. turned out to be corrupted savegame...


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> I hit ~1540 with my reference + evga hybrid and temps were pretty good, like 59 max. This is using the water bios on the first post at full volts. But I'm a bit uncomfortable with that much going through the vrms especially after someone saying they bricked on 1.25+
> 
> Ymmv but each chip has a limit not specifically reliant on temps, plus at those volts (1.28+) you could damage the vrms. I'd be pretty happy with your 1537 especially if you're on any kind of stock bios.
> 
> Edit: forgot the exact oc number.


Oh **** I already started overclocking on +87mV from the start, koz I thought that is OK. But I am on stock BIOS. I think I will go as high ad I can on stock BIOS, not interested in going to flashing extremes for squeesing a lil more out.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Hello people.
> I have copied the bios from zotac amp exteme and altered a couple of things.
> *This bios is for EVGA 980TI SC+ ACX 2.0*
> 
> Can anyone of the Bios Gurus here Check it to see if i messed anything up?
> 
> *FLASH THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK. i am not resposible for any damages.*
> 
> Meat_Bios.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> My settings
> 
> 
> Witcher 3: 1 hour play without crash nor artifacts.
> GTA V: 2 hours play without crash nor artifacts.
> EVGA oc Scanner: 30 min without artifacts.
> Heaven Benchmark: Passed Bench no crash. Left it on 99% gpu usage got a blue square, (not sure if its from the program itself) appears to happen at a the same scene every time.
> Metro Last Light: Pass Bench 3 times.
> all of this has been done one after the other. the only one that had a break in between was metro (had to get coffee).
> 
> Temp does not exceed 68c. room is 22c.
> 
> So far so good. seems stable i just want to make sure its all good so i can stop obsessing about this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> Forgot to mention! res is 2560x1440 in games. all setting as high as they go. GTA V is on Auto which i think is very high.


nice to see fellow EVGA SC ACx user. Artifacts mean it's unstable.


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I'll probably just end up going with the EVGA SC+ since i've had nothing but good experiences with their customer support.
> 
> Still curious what people have to say about the INNO3D X3 Chill though, that thing is super cheap compared to everything else, not understanding why looking at it's reviews.


I had two of them (Inno3D X3 iChill) and would not recommend them.
At least mine had low frequency coil whine what was really disturbing because it was louder than the fans.
Also the fans did not operate at the exact same rpm so you will hear some swinging/humming (don't know the exact english word for whats in my head







).

But both of them did clock really nice 1520++ MHz CORE.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Thinking of switching out my two Titans for two 980Tis, however, my monitors are the Korean ones which require Dual Link DVI to overclock properly. I have 3 monitors, but two 980Tis only have 1 DL DVI each.

Anyone know of whether you can get a good activey displayport to DVI adapter that will still maintain my monitor overclock, or whether you can get ref 980Tis with two DVIs, or will I just have to grin and bear it and be unable to overclock the monitors?

How nice do these cards play with overclocks too?

Cheers


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Berlezi*
> 
> bought a 980ti classified 'm hoping to get what would be considered a good asic ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's hit or miss w/ the lottery there, I used to buy SC's thinking they were binned for higher ASIC, but apparently I was wrong since one was 69.9% while the others were in their 70's.
> 
> Use GPU-Z to check.
Click to expand...

Yeah my SC appears to have an asic of 69.3%

I was hoping for higher (reason why I bought the SC) but oh well.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Thinking of switching out my two Titans for two 980Tis, however, my monitors are the Korean ones which require Dual Link DVI to overclock properly. I have 3 monitors, but two 980Tis only have 1 DL DVI each.
> 
> Anyone know of whether you can get a good activey displayport to DVI adapter that will still maintain my monitor overclock, or whether you can get ref 980Tis with two DVIs, or will I just have to grin and bear it and be unable to overclock the monitors?
> 
> How nice do these cards play with overclocks too?
> 
> Cheers


Rationally.......,
it seems a bit like a sideways move to me. Sure the TI's beat the Titans (and even Titan X), but its not like they beat them with overwhelming force. Its not like the result will be double the FPS.
And when it comes to true 4k gaming.. 6GB VRAM is 6GB VRAM ... doesn't matter if its Titan or TI (12GB TitanX however....) , again, not doubling the speed









As for DP-2-DVI adapters.. the ones i know about are build by the lowest Chinese bidder and are a piece of crap... hence why they basically give them away at work....
and you'll need 4 of them for 2 monitors, since there is no reason to start looking for problems by using one DVI and one DP-2-DVI per monitor.

But hey, anybody who has 2 Titans and looking to replace them with 2 TI's isnt rational









just my €0.02


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Rationally......


----------



## KickAssCop

I moved from 970 SLi to 980 Ti SLi. I am seeing almost double performance than a 970 SLi setup in 4K. Given that the 970 SLi is faster than Titan SLi in almost all things other than 4K (where it runs into VRAM issues) I don't see how you can say this a sideways move. 980 Ti SLi is a powerful setup and you should definitely upgrade if you want to play games at 4K at almost 60-80% extra speed.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Rationally.......,
> it seems a bit like a sideways move to me. Sure the TI's beat the Titans (and even Titan X), but its not like they beat them with overwhelming force. Its not like the result will be double the FPS.
> And when it comes to true 4k gaming.. 6GB VRAM is 6GB VRAM ... doesn't matter if its Titan or TI (12GB TitanX however....) , again, not doubling the speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for DP-2-DVI adapters.. the ones i know about are build by the lowest Chinese bidder and are a piece of crap... hence why they basically give them away at work....
> and you'll need 4 of them for 2 monitors, since there is no reason to start looking for problems by using one DVI and one DP-2-DVI per monitor.
> 
> But hey, anybody who has 2 Titans and looking to replace them with 2 TI's isnt rational
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my €0.02


i came from two titan blacks. it was worth it. I want to play at 4K. I can tell you have never own highend card. Titan are old and outdated, very slow. Either way Rational is for broke people, it's an excuses why they can get it.









"when it comes to true 4k gaming.. 6GB VRAM is 6GB VRAM" You can't be serious.


----------



## RnRollie

i am serious, 6GB RAM IS 6GB RAM .. and not enough for true 4k gaming

as for hi-end cards.. my first "hi-end" card was a S3-924, replaced by a RivaTNT, later replaced by S3Trio64 which was replaced later on by a 4400 TI _(or was it a 2400 TI... its a long time ago)_ alongside a NEC 3D monitor worth more as a months salary ; i pre-ordered a 8800 GTX, i pre-ordered a 560 TI which i replaced with a 670 on its release day, which then got replaced by a 690 and on release day the 690 got replaced by a superclocked 980 TI ...... oh, and somewhere in the earlier days a 3dfx VOODOO card was singing along also... All for "gaming" , i'll leave the handfull quadro cards out of it...

I think i have owned my fair share of "hi-end" cards.... _(and most of them sitting in a box in the attic)_

As you might have noticed from above, i considerably "slowed-down" my upgrading/replacing over the years.... if there is no 40%-50% performance jump... its not worth it.
And if it wasn't for 4k and for ARK Evolved the 690 would still be in place.. but alas, 2x 2GB just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> just simple question, how much voltage does a 980 ti usually need to run at 1450 mhz boost clock? I mean by average from various brands and types...


Stock voltage should be more than enough unless you have a turd for a card. I run 24/7 @ 1450 with zero voltage added.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Oh **** I already started overclocking on +87mV from the start, koz I thought that is OK. But I am on stock BIOS. I think I will go as high ad I can on stock BIOS, not interested in going to flashing extremes for squeesing a lil more out.


All production cards should be able to handle the additional voltage offered with the stock BIOS and apps like PX or AB. I would venture anyone who is saying they bricked a card did something they shouldn't have.


----------



## HeavyUser

6GB of VRAM is not enough for true 4k gaming? I guess I'm not truly gaming at 4k then, care to enlighten me on what I'm missing out on?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> i am serious, 6GB RAM IS 6GB RAM .. and not enough for true 4k gaming
> 
> as for hi-end cards.. my first "hi-end" card was a S3-924, replaced by a RivaTNT, later replaced by S3Trio64 which was replaced later on by a 4400 TI _(or was it a 2400 TI... its a long time ago)_ alongside a NEC 3D monitor worth more as a months salary ; i pre-ordered a 8800 GTX, i pre-ordered a 560 TI which i replaced with a 670 on its release day, which then got replaced by a 690 and on release day the 690 got replaced by a superclocked 980 TI ...... oh, and somewhere in the earlier days a 3dfx VOODOO card was singing along also... All for "gaming" , i'll leave the handfull quadro cards out of it...
> 
> I think i have owned my fair share of "hi-end" cards.... _(and most of them sitting in a box in the attic)_
> 
> As you might have noticed from above, i considerably "slowed-down" my upgrading/replacing over the years.... if there is no 40%-50% performance jump... its not worth it.
> And if it wasn't for 4k and for ARK Evolved the 690 would still be in place.. but alas, 2x 2GB just doesn't cut it anymore.


*** are you talking about. Second your story i call BS. Nvidia 2400Ti and 4400Ti? 3d NEC CRt monitor ?


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boakun*
> 
> Does anyone have the stock bios for the gigabyte 980 ti reference gpu?


Here you go:

GM200_REF_GIGABYTE.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Devnant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Rationally.......,
> it seems a bit like a sideways move to me. Sure the TI's beat the Titans (and even Titan X), but its not like they beat them with overwhelming force. Its not like the result will be double the FPS.
> And when it comes to true 4k gaming.. 6GB VRAM is 6GB VRAM ... doesn't matter if its Titan or TI (12GB TitanX however....) , again, not doubling the speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for DP-2-DVI adapters.. the ones i know about are build by the lowest Chinese bidder and are a piece of crap... hence why they basically give them away at work....
> and you'll need 4 of them for 2 monitors, since there is no reason to start looking for problems by using one DVI and one DP-2-DVI per monitor.
> 
> But hey, anybody who has 2 Titans and looking to replace them with 2 TI's isnt rational
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just my €0.02


I did move from TITAN SLI to 980 TI SLI and do not regret it. 4K gaming is now possible with 60 FPS min and all settings on ultra across the board.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Devnant*
> 
> I did move from TITAN SLI to 980 TI SLI and do not regret it. 4K gaming is now possible with 60 FPS min and all settings on ultra across the board.


Moved from 3x Titan SLI -> 3x 980ti, performance increase is about 40% from what I'm seeing in games, and that's at stock. I'm imagining I'll see another 5-10% once I hit waterblocks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> i am serious, 6GB RAM IS 6GB RAM .. and not enough for true 4k gaming
> As you might have noticed from above, i considerably "slowed-down" my upgrading/replacing over the years.... if there is no 40%-50% performance jump... its not worth it.
> And if it wasn't for 4k and for ARK Evolved the 690 would still be in place.. but alas, 2x 2GB just doesn't cut it anymore.


I went from 33-35fps in 4k to 62-75 fps in 4k (MAX SETTINGS) nearly triple ( up to 125 fps) if I lower some settings. THIS Is only with using 2x 980ti's atm , it went up about 15-20 fps with the 3rd card.

You do the math, numbers, are numbers, architecture, and better coding is what sets those same 2 numbers apart. Memory has very little to do

You may be saying those things based off of console ports which are horribly coded, and take 0 to no advantage of cards THUS taking up so much B/W/Memory, while properly written games will take far less.

*Edit*

Ran a test, utilizing the latest in Maxwell architecture , with 1 card alone ( SLI off ) I achieved 39-43 fps @ 4k max settings
Titan SLI x 3 @ max, I was getting 35-39

YMMV based on the game, but when it comes to new architecture, etc, later cards will win, while the Titan is still impressive for Brute forcing it. I don't think I should have much issue selling the 3 online w/ blocks for a decent price.


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> you will get nowhere near 1700 without usung LN2. 1500-1580 (at very best 1% card 1580Mhz) is about all you will get with any bios using only water.


Why so? Voltage or power limits?


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Oh **** I already started overclocking on +87mV from the start, koz I thought that is OK. But I am on stock BIOS. I think I will go as high ad I can on stock BIOS, not interested in going to flashing extremes for squeesing a lil more out.


It is ok to run at +87mv.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Why so? Voltage or power limits?


They're pretty much maxed out already. They won't scale well with added voltage anymore.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> nice to see fellow EVGA SC ACx user. Artifacts mean it's unstable.


Raising the power seemed to eliminate those. im trying to figure out a way to keep it cooled without water.

and swapping the thermal paste to mx4 made a 2-3c difference for me


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It is ok to run at +87mv.


Ok O just got a bit worried since it is my first time overclocking a GPU and someone stated that people have bricked their card running @ +87mV. Only reason I do, is necause that's what the guys at gamernexus did on their Hybrid review in the overclocking section.

I am only getting max temps of 49°C @ 1285/1535(boost) +500mem


----------



## KickAssCop

I had a chuckle from 6 GB of ram is 6 GB of ram and 4k gaming won't see improvements. lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Ok O just got a bit worried since it is my first time overclocking a GPU and someone stated that people have bricked their card running @ +87mV. Only reason I do, is necause that's what the guys at gamernexus did on their Hybrid review in the overclocking section.
> 
> I am only getting max temps of 49°C @ 1285/1535(boost) +500mem


Nice OC...


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice OC...


Thank you. Im sure I can go higher, that was on +43mV.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> i am serious, 6GB RAM IS 6GB RAM .. and not enough for true 4k gaming
> .


Benchmarks show even single, OC'ed Tis handling 4k though. Perhaps I'm not understanding what "true" 4k gaming is, as opposed to just 4k gaming.


----------



## alus415

If any Hybrid Ti owner here can please upload/send me the original EVGA hybrid BIOS. I have a reference TI and added a Hybrid kit , I simply can't deal with 76-83c of heat , now at 50c I want to run my card with the EVGA Hybrid BIOS.

Thanks !

Oh and I highly recommend the Hybrid kit if you like lower temps. Best decision I made.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alus415*
> 
> If any Hybrid Ti owner here can please upload/send me the original EVGA hybrid BIOS. I have a reference TI and added a Hybrid kit , I simply can't deal with 76-83c of heat , now at 50c I want to run my card with the EVGA Hybrid BIOS.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Oh and I highly recommend the Hybrid kit if you like lower temps. Best decision I made.


I think the only difference is the base and boost clock, why not just oc?


----------



## LunaP

Since noones posted temps on the XSPC blocks I'll post after I install mine, they arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitalforce*
> 
> All, I have attached the EVGA GTX 980 Hybrid (04G-P4-1989-KR) BIOS. All I need is more voltage and more power to the card. Can anyone please modify and attach the modded BIOS? Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> evga980hybrid.zip 136k .zip file


there u go

Sorry here is one i found on a chinese website

980ti_Hybrid.zip 152k .zip file

http://www.chiphell.com/thread-1330446-1-1.html


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alus415*
> 
> If any Hybrid Ti owner here can please upload/send me the original EVGA hybrid BIOS. I have a reference TI and added a Hybrid kit , I simply can't deal with 76-83c of heat , now at 50c I want to run my card with the EVGA Hybrid BIOS.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Oh and I highly recommend the Hybrid kit if you like lower temps. Best decision I made.


Same.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alus415*
> 
> If any Hybrid Ti owner here can please upload/send me the original EVGA hybrid BIOS. I have a reference TI and added a Hybrid kit , I simply can't deal with 76-83c of heat , now at 50c I want to run my card with the EVGA Hybrid BIOS.
> 
> Thanks !
> 
> Oh and I highly recommend the Hybrid kit if you like lower temps. Best decision I made.


Hey, nice kit, I got one recently too and I'm more than thrilled as well!

The default bios from EVGA Hybrid is, as stated, a simple OC which won't do you much good compared to the OCs people here are getting. I've flashed a few different bios since getting my hyrbid installed on my 72.1% ASIC, here are my experiences:

8k Mem
1.281V Bios: Seriously the best OC of any of the 1st page bios. 1550 @1.281 no sweat, no artifacts (recently tested compared to previous post when I think thermal paste hadn't settled) about 55-60C.
1.25V Bios: Decent but crashing around 1515 around 50-55C
1.224 Bios: 1500 all day, temps maxing at 50C.

I moved back from the 1.281V bios because I got nervous after reading about one user bricking; although we don't know what his reason for claiming bricking but he says it was on a high V.

Hope this helps or gives you a comparison.


----------



## konceptz

One more question for all the Hybrid owners.

Are you all worried about your VRMs?

I know that the fan now only has to cool the VRMs and Ram but I also know that on default fan profile a 50C chip will barely spin the fan. I set my fan profile to kick up as if 50c was 70c but I wonder if that's overkill.

Has anyone taken temps on the VRMs or know how they respond to a hybrid installation considering full load?


----------



## alus415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> I think the only difference is the base and boost clock, why not just oc?


I been flashing different bios from this thread and i cant seem to get to 1493 boost only with the MaxAir bios here but that added voltage that made my card run 10c hotter.

Basically Im hoping 1450-1493 The highest OC it was +202 from 1000 stock bios, that brought my boost to 1393. So my thought process is if the hybrid bios is already oc to 1140 maybe I can push it beyond 1202.


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Hey, nice kit, I got one recently too and I'm more than thrilled as well!
> 
> The default bios from EVGA Hybrid is, as stated, a simple OC which won't do you much good compared to the OCs people here are getting. I've flashed a few different bios since getting my hyrbid installed on my 72.1% ASIC, here are my experiences:
> 
> 8k Mem
> 1.281V Bios: Seriously the best OC of any of the 1st page bios. 1550 @1.281 no sweat, no artifacts (recently tested compared to previous post when I think thermal paste hadn't settled) about 55-60C.
> 1.25V Bios: Decent but crashing around 1515 around 50-55C
> 1.224 Bios: 1500 all day, temps maxing at 50C.
> 
> I moved back from the 1.281V bios because I got nervous after reading about one user bricking; although we don't know what his reason for claiming bricking but he says it was on a high V.
> 
> Hope this helps or gives you a comparison.


Can you post or message downloads for the 1.25V and 1.281 bios please?

Also, I hear that the VRMs are high quality for 980 TIs. So high quality that they can take up to like 200C. IDK, google it, man.


----------



## Shadowdane

I had a feeling that one of my cards was pretty awesome... have 2 for SLI but decided to take one out to see how far I could push it. When in SLI get stuck around ~1480Mhz.

With just the 1 good card it clocks much higher!
1.23v @ 1569Mhz!









I think I need to raise my power limits, the card was downclocking a few times when it hit the 130% power limit I set via a BIOS mod.



(Sorry crappy shot with my cell phone, didn't want to snap screenshots while the benchmark was running.)


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5677880

Pretty happy with that score for a single GPU.


----------



## alus415

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> One more question for all the Hybrid owners.
> 
> Are you all worried about your VRMs?
> 
> I know that the fan now only has to cool the VRMs and Ram but I also know that on default fan profile a 50C chip will barely spin the fan. I set my fan profile to kick up as if 50c was 70c but I wonder if that's overkill.
> 
> Has anyone taken temps on the VRMs or know how they respond to a hybrid installation considering full load?


The fan keeps the stock profile so it spins at 22%. I would assume tha should be good , you could always use AB and increase it


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alus415*
> 
> I been flashing different bios from this thread and i cant seem to get to 1493 boost only with the MaxAir bios here but that added voltage that made my card run 10c hotter.
> 
> Basically Im hoping 1450-1493 The highest OC it was +202 from 1000 stock bios, that brought my boost to 1393. So my thought process is if the hybrid bios is already oc to 1140 maybe I can push it beyond 1202.


check the page before. i posted the one i found of the hybrid if u still looking for it.

from what i have noticed the cards sweet spot is 1.23v and it does 1480-1500 depends on ur luck.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> check the page before. i posted the one i found of the hybrid if u still looking for it.
> 
> from what i have noticed the cards sweet spot is 1.23v and it does 1480-1500 depends on ur luck.


Hmm if you BSOD or Hard reset in the middle of an OC, is that usually due to Voltage on the card ( lack of? ) Was pushing up to 1480 while on stock, then about an hour into the game poof. Still on air. No custom bios yet.


----------



## Shadowdane

Well looks like I really don't need the +87mv boost!
1554Mhz @ 1.19v! Why yes that will do fine!









GTA5


----------



## boi801

Hello,

I got today a INNO3D NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti iChill Black Series Accelero Hybrid S and this thing is a beast...



No pump wining and no coil noises.

The thing is, this is so overclock from default that I am afraid to overclock it more, the boost clock is 1354 but it goes until 1455 easy, 52ºC.

I know that I should be reading this thread first but 595 pages??? omg...

I would like some hints about overclocking this thing especially how far can I go... it has 84.5% ASIC...

Thanks!


----------



## polynomialc

Just joining the thread. im picked up MSI Gaming 980ti 6G card for my old sandy bridge system! nice boost over my msi 780ti. right away felt good boost in bf4. im running it on samsung s27a950d 120hz 1080p screen.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Can you post or message downloads for the 1.25V and 1.281 bios please?
> 
> Also, I hear that the VRMs are high quality for 980 TIs. So high quality that they can take up to like 200C. IDK, google it, man.


Hey, it's on the first page, first post of this thread. Please go through all the instructions before you flash, if you've never done that before. Also, remember to dump your current bios via GPU-Z so you have a backup of it.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> One more question for all the Hybrid owners.
> 
> Are you all worried about your VRMs?
> 
> I know that the fan now only has to cool the VRMs and Ram but I also know that on default fan profile a 50C chip will barely spin the fan. I set my fan profile to kick up as if 50c was 70c but I wonder if that's overkill.
> 
> Has anyone taken temps on the VRMs or know how they respond to a hybrid installation considering full load?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alus415*
> 
> The fan keeps the stock profile so it spins at 22%. I would assume tha should be good , you could always use AB and increase it


EVGA have a warning on the website (can't find it now but I'm sure I've seen it) that the VRMs could overheat if you're overclocking, so if you are I'd definitely second a custom fan profile to make sure that doesn't happen.

Cheers.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boi801*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got today a INNO3D NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti iChill Black Series Accelero Hybrid S and this thing is a beast...
> 
> 
> 
> No pump wining and no coil noises.
> 
> The thing is, this is so overclock from default that I am afraid to overclock it more, the boost clock is 1354 but it goes until 1455 easy, 52ºC.
> 
> I know that I should be reading this thread first but 595 pages??? omg...
> 
> I would like some hints about overclocking this thing especially how far can I go... it has 84.5% ASIC...
> 
> Thanks!


Very nice! I'm interested in how this performs compared to the EVGA Hybrid. How far can you push it?!


----------



## Shadowdane

Got my boost clock to it's highest stable speed after a little trial and error.


I doubt I'd run this all the time though.. 1602Mhz and on air too!









This wasn't stable for 3DMark, crashed on the 2nd test... Handled GTA5 fine though for 30mins without issue. :\


----------



## Lord of meat

i would not go over 1.230v. no reason to.
check if ur cpu oc is stable that might cause crashes too. might want to put it to stock and see if it still crashes.
start with oc the of the gpu alone and see if that is stable then move to memory.
it took me a while to find the right settings for mine. im on air btw.

Might also be that the card is overheating and ur reached the max.
hopefully someone with more knowledge be able to answer this.
I also posted my bios a pew pages back but i dont know if it will work for you. if u choose to try it do it on your own risk.


----------



## konceptz

You guys and your insane scores are making me twitchy....

Just ran [email protected] Heaven (1920x1080 Extreme) with no artifacts and a score of 1630, a very high for such a low clock however I pushed ram +700 to 8400Mhz. FPS max/min didn't change much throughout the run but avg was much higher.

Anyone wonder why ram is so overclockable and what are the possible negatives to overclocking it so much?


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Hey, it's on the first page, first post of this thread. Please go through all the instructions before you flash, if you've never done that before. Also, remember to dump your current bios via GPU-Z so you have a backup of it.


Should I flash the bios on the first page or tweak my own to conform closer that one and flash it?


----------



## konceptz

I suppose either way though I've only done the flashing way. I'll probably roll my own more matching my specific chip after I learn more about how the VRMs and memory are specc'd.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Got my boost clock to it's highest stable speed after a little trial and error.
> 
> 
> I doubt I'd run this all the time though.. 1602Mhz and on air too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wasn't stable for 3DMark, crashed on the 2nd test... Handled GTA5 fine though for 30mins without issue. :\


That card seems like a killer, now, go crack 10 thou graphics score in FS Extreme...


----------



## dVeLoPe

any news on lightning or do I just order an amp extreme


----------



## pfinch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boi801*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I got today a INNO3D NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti iChill Black Series Accelero Hybrid S and this thing is a beast...
> 
> 
> 
> No pump wining and no coil noises.
> 
> The thing is, this is so overclock from default that I am afraid to overclock it more, the boost clock is 1354 but it goes until 1455 easy, 52ºC.
> 
> I know that I should be reading this thread first but 595 pages??? omg...
> 
> I would like some hints about overclocking this thing especially how far can I go... it has 84.5% ASIC...
> 
> Thanks!


Nice! I will get my card today...
What costum BIOS do i have to use for max stable performance.. the reference one? (PCB is reference on the INNO3d Cards)


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> 6GB of VRAM is not enough for true 4k gaming? I guess I'm not truly gaming at 4k then, care to enlighten me on what I'm missing out on?


True 4k is 4096 x 2160 and not UHD which is 3840 x 2160, but that aside... it is over 8 million pixels

for true 4k you need to be able to load & hold at least TWO *uncompressed* 4096x2160 textures in RAM. Thats the absolute minimum if you are just standing there staring in the distance (ingame).. just a picture basically.
As soon as something moves, be it you or a bird or cloud or tree in the distance, you are no longer talking about "static pictures". It tends to add up quickly. And we're not even talking about running around with 12 other guys firing guns and having explosions left & right. But a LOT more textures need to be "ready" in RAM just in case you suddenly decide to veer to the left while turning your head to the right.

Remember RAGE a while back, how it was a stuttering texture loading fest? This is why a LOT more needs to be pre-loaded.

Currently 4 to 6GB VRAM is still sufficient for "4k" gaming, because there frankly aren't that many games using "true" 4K (uncompresssed) textures. A lot it still done by (up)sampling compressed textures. Expect this to change soon









So, i horribly oversimplified it all. But tell me if i am wrong.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> i am serious, 6GB RAM IS 6GB RAM .. and not enough for true 4k gaming
> 
> as for hi-end cards.. my first "hi-end" card was a S3-924, replaced by a RivaTNT, later replaced by S3Trio64 which was replaced later on by a 4400 TI _(or was it a 2400 TI... its a long time ago)_ alongside a NEC 3D monitor worth more as a months salary ; i pre-ordered a 8800 GTX, i pre-ordered a 560 TI which i replaced with a 670 on its release day, which then got replaced by a 690 and on release day the 690 got replaced by a superclocked 980 TI ...... oh, and somewhere in the earlier days a 3dfx VOODOO card was singing along also... All for "gaming" , i'll leave the handfull quadro cards out of it...
> 
> I think i have owned my fair share of "hi-end" cards.... _(and most of them sitting in a box in the attic)_
> 
> As you might have noticed from above, i considerably "slowed-down" my upgrading/replacing over the years.... if there is no 40%-50% performance jump... its not worth it.
> And if it wasn't for 4k and for ARK Evolved the 690 would still be in place.. but alas, 2x 2GB just doesn't cut it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> *** are you talking about. Second your story i call BS. Nvidia 2400Ti and 4400Ti? 3d NEC CRt monitor ?
Click to expand...

Just for you, it was somewhere in the '90s and yes a NEC 3D Multisync CRT which used to be horrendously expensive back then

The Ti4400 card came later... early 2000's.

If i knew you wanted exact dates, i would have kept the receipts for over 25 years.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Just for you, it was somewhere in the '90s and yes a NEC 3D Multisync CRT which used to be horrendously expensive back then
> 
> The Ti4400 card came later... early 2000's.
> 
> If i knew you wanted exact dates, i would have kept the receipts for over 25 years.


What, no .25mm dot pitch Sony trinitron? No matrox g200? Haha, let's stop showing or ages and blend back in with the millennials...


----------



## maynard14

here is my 980ti g1 stock clocks and 4770k 4.3 ghz, is my score about right?


----------



## scaramonga

I'm on 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS, and I want to reduce load voltage set in this from 1.25 to 1.23.

Is below correct for doing this?










Thx guys


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> here is my 980ti g1 stock clocks and 4770k 4.3 ghz, is my score about right?


Yes, nearly exactly the same with my stock Classified. I'm running my i7-4770K on 4.3 GHz too.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Yes, nearly exactly the same with my stock Classified. I'm running my i7-4770K on 4.3 GHz too.


thank you bro, can i see your firestirke score? thanks


----------



## skkane

Hope no more cpu limited. Now just need find $$ for some dram, they couldn't stick to ddr3 the pigs.


----------



## Krzych04650

I got EVGA Hybrid today. I wanted to return my MSI card and stay with Hybrid, but sound of a pump is just terrible. Its freaking jet plane, no matter if its on idle or under load. Even 20 C difference on GPU and about 10 C on CPU (water cooled card is not spreading hot air around case) is not worth this terrible sound. I will return it right away. What a sound... I am disappointed like I never was with any kind of electronics. I will stay with my common max 75 C on GPU and max 80 C on CPU when they are both overclocked to max and under load. Hybrid can even have 0 C, I don't care, I got headache after 15 minutes with this card. It also had very bad coil whine, but it was hardly audible because pump was so loud. What a disappointment, oh man....

I just appreciated my MSI card because of this situation with Hybrid. Maybe it overclocks quite bad and I can crash even at 1450 MHz and maybe it is not looking to good, but at least its very quiet and without coil whine and anyway I am going to see this card once a month at max, so... I think will stay with this card.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krzych04650*
> 
> I got EVGA Hybrid today. I wanted to return my MSI card and stay with Hybrid, but sound of a pump is just terrible. Its freaking jet plane, no matter if its on idle or under load. Even 20 C difference on GPU and about 10 C on CPU (water cooled card is not spreading hot air around case) is not worth this terrible sound. I will return it right away. What a sound... I am disappointed like I never was with any kind of electronics. I will stay with my common max 75 C on GPU and max 80 C on CPU when they are both overclocked to max and under load. Hybrid can even have 0 C, I don't care, I got headache after 15 minutes with this card.


That's why I stay away from cheap coolers. All these hybrid kits seem pretty poorly made and even more so when you actually get one in your hands. We'll see how they hold up. Only time will tell.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Hope no more cpu limited. Now just need find $$ for some dram, they couldn't stick to ddr3 the pigs.


Congrats i hope you get a good clocking cpu. Pick up some good gskill ddr4 and youll be good to go


----------



## boi801

Hello,

I've been playing with my inno3d hybrid and this is as far as i can go:


+50 GPU core
106 power limit (max for this card)
+400 memes (didnt test more)
no overvoltage, by default goes up to 1.1930V

Anything above +50 core results in driver crash, except in the 70-80 interval witch gives artifacts before crashing the driver. I am using FurMark to test stability.

With +70 vcore I added +25mv and it seams to do nothing, it crashed anyway...

any hints?

Thanks.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Hope no more cpu limited. Now just need find $$ for some dram, they couldn't stick to ddr3 the pigs.


DDR4 is cheap. Get some solid G.Skill 3000 RAM.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> here is my 980ti g1 stock clocks and 4770k 4.3 ghz, is my score about right?


Curious. What are the stock clocks?


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boi801*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've been playing with my inno3d hybrid and this is as far as i can go:
> 
> 
> +50 GPU core
> 106 power limit (max for this card)
> +400 memes (didnt test more)
> no overvoltage, by default goes up to 1.1930V
> 
> Anything above +50 core results in driver crash, except in the 70-80 interval witch gives artifacts before crashing the driver. I am using FurMark to test stability.
> 
> With +70 vcore I added +25mv and it seams to do nothing, it crashed anyway...
> 
> any hints?
> 
> Thanks.


Either up the voltage all the way or flash a bios that allows for more volts.


----------



## skkane

I found some crucial ballistix, but dual channel only... 4 chan kits out of stock. Will get that as it's pretty cheap and don't care much for 3000mhz+ when latencies are so high. For gskill have to wait 10 days... Eastern europe here.

Hope it clocks good and it's not DOA, will report if gpu's stay at 100% usage with AA off.


----------



## Neutronman

It's quite obvious that the major factor limiting a decent overclock is the stupid Power Target limit. On my EVGA 980Ti it's 110% which I hit as soon as I raise the core by more than +160mhz. Once I go over the 110% my card will downclock!! I can add +265mhz on the core without vcore and I am watercooled so I am missing out on tons of performance.

Sorry guys but I did not have time to look through all 598 pages on this thread.

I would like to try a modded bios with a higher Power Target, any recommendations and results will be most appreciated.

Thanks,

Neutronman.


----------



## funfordcobra

Why don't people read at least the 1st post.. 90% of questions are answered.


----------



## scaramonga

I'm on 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS, and I want to reduce load voltage set in this from 1.25 to 1.23.

Is below correct for doing this?










Thx guys


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Yes, nearly exactly the same with my stock Classified. I'm running my i7-4770K on 4.3 GHz too.


Just 5 minutes old. GPU stock, CPU @ 4.3 GHz.

My Classy seems to boost just a little higher than your G1, hence the slightly higher Graphics Score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8148829


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Sorry guys but I did not have time to look through all 598 pages on this thread.


Try the reading the first page of this thread home slice


----------



## coolharris93

Guys i need your help..i have the msi 980 ti gaming and im running win 10..i flashed the sc 425 bios (unistalled drivers before flashing) and when i installed nvidia drivers after the screen started to flashing and there were a lot of dots and squares all over the screen..I've tried different modded bios but no luck..Any ideas?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Guys i need your help..i have the msi 980 ti gaming and im running win 10..i flashed the sc 425 bios (unistalled drivers before flashing) and when i installed nvidia drivers after the screen started to flashing and there were a lot of dots and squares all over the screen..I've tried different modded bios but no luck..Any ideas?


Most likely if you switched back to stock bios and still have artifacts you damaged your card in the flashing process. Try a different GPU and if the artifacts are gone then you know your issue. As far as flashing custom bios, I always recommend to not do it and its not worth the +40 MHz and 2 fps gain.

If this happens with only custom bios, I recommend you flash back to the stock one and be happy with 1500+ MHz and not be unrealistic.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Most likely if you switched back to stock bios and still have artifacts you damaged your card in the flashing process. Try a different GPU and if the artifacts are gone then you know your issue. As far as flashing custom bios, I always recommend to not do it and its not worth the +40 MHz and 2 fps gain.
> 
> If this happens with only custom bios, I recommend you flash back to the stock one and be happy with 1500+ MHz and not be unrealistic.


Everything is fine on stock bios..i only have this problem on custom bios.I want a custom bios to avoid throttling because my card throttles from 1480 to 1440.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> I'm on 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS, and I want to reduce load voltage set in this from 1.25 to 1.23.
> 
> Is below correct for doing this?
> 
> Thx guys


Yes
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Congrats i hope you get a good clocking cpu. Pick up some good gskill ddr4 and youll be good to go


***, got the ram but ain't got the 2011 v3 mounting bracket for my d14, arghhhhhh







Would use zipties but too lazy to take PSU out, Guess will have to wait another day to buy that damn adapter.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Everything is fine on stock bios..i only have this problem on custom bios.I want a custom bios to avoid throttling because my card throttles from 1480 to 1440.


Then just edit your own stock bios and up the Power Target (if your card throttles due to Power Target).


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Then just edit your own stock bios and up the Power Target (if your card throttles due to Power Target).


And how can i do that?I raise up the power limit slider to 109% on ab but its the same thing.


----------



## Neutronman

Of course I read the first post!!!

What I am looking for is recommendations and personal results and opinions on the various modded bios' that can be downloaded. These are not available in the first post!


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Then just edit your own stock bios and up the Power Target (if your card throttles due to Power Target).


That's a good idea. Any links to a tutorial?

EDIT: Not to worry I found one.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported


----------



## aoch88

Guys, does the power limit modification is even required? On a reference card and doing 1.23V, I don't think it exceeds the TDP as yet?


----------



## skkane

Yes it does. I'm using 1.23v and power limit goes to 125%.(have it set in bios to max out at 140 but never exceeds 125).

124.4











LE: goes to 116% after only 5 minutes of gta v.


----------



## King PWNinater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> I'm on 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS, and I want to reduce load voltage set in this from 1.25 to 1.23.
> 
> Is below correct for doing this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thx guys


Don't you also have to tweak all of the other stuff under voltage too?


----------



## skkane

I didn't and my voltage stays pegged at the value set during 3d.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> And how can i do that?I raise up the power limit slider to 109% on ab but its the same thing.


Are you sure your card throttles due to power target and not temp? My cards throttle when its over 60c by -10/15Mhz. Its the only reason I watercooled.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes it does. I'm using 1.23v and power limit goes to 125%.(have it set in bios to max out at 140 but never exceeds 125).
> 
> 124.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE: goes to 116% after only 5 minutes of gta v.


In SLI will this force volts on both cards IN SLI to be equal? One of my cards is running 1.18 and the other 1.21 under [email protected] 38c. How close are your asic scores?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> In SLI will this force volts on both cards IN SLI to be equal? One of my cards is running 1.18 and the other 1.21 under [email protected] 38c. How close are your asic scores?


Yes. That is exactly why I did it. My asic's are 72.3% and 63.4%. Higher asic card was running at 1.132v something like that while the lower asic one @ 1.183v or close to.

Had me crash at my current 1455 boost.

Now it's rock solid, albeit temps get quite high with a closed case. I see 84-86C normally for the top card and after many hours, if it's really hot like today was (40C), it will go above 90C and start throttling at 92. 100% fan speed sucks also but what can you do.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

40C where do you live lol...
My Palit Jetstream does 1480 no problem, and the noise is very bearable too, but then again the cooler is nearly 3 slots thick...
Going to try for more


----------



## skkane

Big heatwave in Romania currently. If I turn off the ac my room temp insta goes to 29C, it's like being in hell.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes it does. I'm using 1.23v and power limit goes to 125%.(have it set in bios to max out at 140 but never exceeds 125).
> 
> 124.4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LE: goes to 116% after only 5 minutes of gta v.


That run was unstable, look at your minimum fps, anyways, nice card...


----------



## skkane

Just cpu limited i guess. Test 8 or 9 it dropped hard always to around 5 fps for 1 sec or so, could be clock too high dunno.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes. That is exactly why I did it. My asic's are 72.3% and 63.4%. Higher asic card was running at 1.132v something like that while the lower asic one @ 1.183v or close to.
> 
> Had me crash at my current 1455 boost.
> 
> Now it's rock solid, albeit temps get quite high with a closed case. I see 84-86C normally for the top card and after many hours, if it's really hot like today was (40C), it will go above 90C and start throttling at 92. 100% fan speed sucks also but what can you do.


What are your clocks stable at now?


----------



## JoeGuy

Finally got my GTX 980 Ti 6G from MSI today.
I ordered my card 5 weeks ago but HWV went bankrupt and I had to get a refund before finally getting my card.

As you can imagine I'm eager to get the card OC'd and ready to play some games fast.

Is a 10K~ Graphics score typical for a 980 Ti with a 1500/8200 OC? I'll have to read the thread.
Just curious should I expect that to be my max OC?

I've already locked the boost volts to 1.212 through the bios and stress tested in Valley & GTA V for a couple of hours.
I will knock 50mhz off for the typical suspects like Witcher 3 and Metro of course.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Don't you also have to tweak all of the other stuff under voltage too?


Reason I was asking in first place, lol









Don't think so, as from what I can figure, this seems to set the minimum voltage @ load. Comparing original BIOS seems to suggest so, but I may be wrong lol?

Original:


Modded:


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> What are your clocks stable at now?


1455 boost


----------



## rolldog

Lower ASIC numbers mean you can add more voltage and overclock higher than usual, if your card is watercooled. A higher ASIC quality allows you to do the same on air.


----------



## Neutronman

Does anyone know which GTX 980Ti cards have a higher stock power target than 110%?


----------



## zeustek

Just saw a review at [H] of the G1 GAMING which has a power target of 139%!

Can someone tell me how to mod the bios to achieve this level power target? I don't want to assume that I have done it correctly, my previous PT was 120% so I looked for this figure in the power table and changed it, is that all I need to do before flashing? I've already modded max core volts to 1.283V and increased the stock boost clocks, anything else?

I'm stuck at 1471 core clock and I feel like it should go higher with more headroom with the power target.

I have a custom WC loop with SLI.


----------



## skkane

You need to increase the power draw from the pci-e cables also, not just increase the power limit bar on the 1st tab of maxwell tweaker.. There was a guide on how to do it but many pages back, cannot remember exactly.

I could post my bios and you compare to yours in bios tweaker, adjusting accordingly.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neutronman*
> 
> Does anyone know which GTX 980Ti cards have a higher stock power target than 110%?


980ti HOF has 120%


----------



## zeustek

Scratch that, I didn't set the power target properly the first time round, giving it another go now...


----------



## zeustek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> You need to increase the power draw from the pci-e cables also, not just increase the power limit bar on the 1st tab of maxwell tweaker.. There was a guide on how to do it but many pages back, cannot remember exactly.
> 
> I could post my bios and you compare to yours in bios tweaker, adjusting accordingly.


That would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## zeustek

Are you talking about the second slider in the voltage table? if so, already done.

I'm comparing it to the BIOS posted by the OP (425W power target and 1281mv core volts).


----------



## Neutronman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> 980ti HOF has 120%


Thanks.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boi801*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've been playing with my inno3d hybrid and this is as far as i can go:
> 
> 
> +50 GPU core
> 106 power limit (max for this card)
> +400 memes (didnt test more)
> no overvoltage, by default goes up to 1.1930V
> 
> Anything above +50 core results in driver crash, except in the 70-80 interval witch gives artifacts before crashing the driver. I am using FurMark to test stability.
> 
> With +70 vcore I added +25mv and it seams to do nothing, it crashed anyway...
> 
> any hints?
> 
> Thanks.


try to lower ur mem by 75 see if that helps


----------



## HeavyUser

I thought a custom bios would resolve multi GPU core voltage being different from each other?

Edit: I used Sheyster's Bios from the first page of this thread.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Curious. What are the stock clocks?


at stock bro my boost clock is 1366 i forgot about the memory though hahah im at work , ill check it later when i got home


----------



## dVeLoPe

I don't know how many times ive asked and how many weeks have passed but DAMNIT MAN im about DONE WAITING FOR YOU LIGHTNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ablangc

Does anybody have the stock bios for:
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti acx sc+ acx 2.0+

My dumb ass forgot to save it on an external before I formatted my SSD.

Thanks in advanced!!!


----------



## Zerofluxx

Here you go. How have your over clocks been on this card? good ASIC on mine 75% but poor OC with the stock BIOS, only 1385 but the max AIR bios was able to get me rock solid at 1450 with benchmarking in the 1500+ range.

EVGAStockSC980TiGM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I thought a custom bios would resolve multi GPU core voltage being different from each other?
> 
> Edit: I used Sheyster's Bios from the first page of this thread.


Your cards are running at different clocks, are they synced in your OC tool of choice?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablangc*
> 
> Does anybody have the stock bios for:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti acx sc+ acx 2.0+
> 
> My dumb ass forgot to save it on an external before I formatted my SSD.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!!!


 GM200.zip 152k .zip file
 put it in your OneDrive folder or similar...


----------



## S4squatch

Hi! This is probably a stupid question but here goes. Can a reference design PCB VRM take 300W TDP. My card is EVGA 980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+.

I modified my bios so that I rised the default TDP of 250W to 300W to prevent throthling caused by the TDP limit.

I also upped the base clock to 1152MHz in the BIOS. I am running my card at 1328-1354MHz. I have seen a maximum of 98% usage of the TDP of about 294W.

So again, can the reference VRM take that without problems?

Thank you!


----------



## fredocini

Hey guys I'll be joining this club very soon. I just sold both my 780's and will be grabbing a 980 ti! I was mainly looking at the STRIX but it's taking forever for them to restock, but my local hardware store has the MSI Gaming in stock. I've been looking at reviews for both and the only differences I see is the metal cooler on the STRIX, and the plastic cooler on the MSI.

From what I've read in the reviews so far was that both coolers should give adequate cooling. I'm not worried about noise because I will be OCing the GPU And will most likely have an aggressive fan profile. Also the STRIX has a better OC out of the box.

I just want to know, since some of you here may have had experience with both, would it be worth waiting for the STRIX? Or will it matter at all which one I get? I guess I'm just very impatient and too excited to make a purchase!

EDIT: And is it true that there is no cooling for the STRIX memory? That will play a big factor in my decision as I plan on overclocking the memory as well.


----------



## JakXLT

Had the card for a bit, but just joined the club <3 Love this card, though I wanted a Fury X this is doing the job just as well. MSI 980 ti Gaming 6G, running at 1504MHz core and 4001MHz memory. Hits about 61C on load.

Debating slapping a Kraken G10 on it, but I don't know that it's really necessary...


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeustek*
> 
> That would be awesome, thanks.


 980ti_1.25v_350w_upboost.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Your cards are running at different clocks, are they synced in your OC tool of choice?


If you take a look at gpu clock they are indeed synced. I'm using precision x, I just dont understand why the voltages aren't the same.......very annoying.


----------



## zeustek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakXLT*
> 
> Debating slapping a Kraken G10 on it, but I don't know that it's really necessary...


Don't even go there. I slapped on on my R9 290X and hated it. it was noisy and due to the lack of memory and VRM cooling my overclocks didn't improve at all making the whole exercise pointless.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> If you take a look at gpu clock they are indeed synced. I'm using precision x, I just dont understand why the voltages aren't the same.......very annoying.


Volts are not the same because cards have different asic rating's. The higher asic one is probably running less volts then the lower asic card.


----------



## HeavyUser

Yes, the one using less volts is 77 asic, the one using more is 65 asic. So this is considered normal then? I thought everything was supposed to be synced including voltage.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Yes, the one using less volts is 77 asic, the one using more is 65 asic. So this is considered normal then? I thought everything was supposed to be synced including voltage.


That's normal. My previous 2 TX's behaved the same way since one had a higher ASIC than the other. My newest TXs both have an ASIC of exactly 72 and run at the same exact voltage as eachother.


----------



## HeavyUser

+Rep guys, thanks. One more question, When running fire strike ultra on the same OC my graphics score varies from 8900 to 9300....Why is that







?


----------



## skkane

Happens with me also. I try to reboot the OS and close all background apps before running the test, if I want to record the score. 2nd run can get slower, just bugged software I guess. I always save the highest possible and only post those up









In games it's always consistent so not too worried about it.


----------



## Wihglah

I am thinking of getting a 980ti.

Priorities for me are zero coil whine and EK block campatibility. It would be nice to overclock to 1400MHz on the stock BIOS as well.

Any recomendations for a particular card?


----------



## coolharris93

I made a custom bios for msi 980 ti gaming..1.17v ,134% power limit and the card won't throttle until i hit 85 celcious.I'm currently running 1480 core stable with 1.17v. If anyone want to try it tell me.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakXLT*
> 
> Had the card for a bit, but just joined the club <3 Love this card, though I wanted a Fury X this is doing the job just as well. MSI 980 ti Gaming 6G, running at 1504MHz core and 4001MHz memory. Hits about 61C on load.


What is your ASIC and voltage to reach that.


----------



## Obyboby

I heard that clocking the Hynix memories over 7800 MHz puts the component to a risk of failure... I was benching with 8000 or even 8200, should I lower it? I'm now staying at 7800 when gaming... I'm too afraid now :\

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakXLT*
> 
> Had the card for a bit, but just joined the club <3 Love this card, though I wanted a Fury X this is doing the job just as well. MSI 980 ti Gaming 6G, running at 1504MHz core and 4001MHz memory. Hits about 61C on load.
> 
> Debating slapping a Kraken G10 on it, but I don't know that it's really necessary...


WAT?? no way its only hitting 61C under load. you do realize everyone is averaging around 75-80c in a normal atmosphere.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Obyboby*
> 
> I heard that clocking the Hynix memories over 7800 MHz puts the component to a risk of failure... I was benching with 8000 or even 8200, should I lower it? I'm now staying at 7800 when gaming... I'm too afraid now :\
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


actually there is no point overclock your memories when you're gaming..no fps or performance gain.Only in benchs.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> try to lower ur mem by 75 see if that helps


Your PerfCap Reason reading show a blue chart, which means your card isn't getting the voltage you've set. I think that means you're not getting enough power from your PCIe cables, as mentioned in post 6011.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I am thinking of getting a 980ti.
> 
> Priorities for me are zero coil whine and EK block campatibility. It would be nice to overclock to 1400MHz on the stock BIOS as well.
> 
> Any recomendations for a particular card?


Any card can OC over 1400. Coil whine is negligible as not many have it. I've had 4 980ti's since release and none had it .... or I'm not susceptible to it. I prefer the G1 or ACX. I like the reference cooler look but they are loud. If you plan on watercooling them then go reference. Hope this helps a little.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Your PerfCap Reason reading show a blue chart, which means your card isn't getting the voltage you've set. I think that means you're not getting enough power from your PCIe cables, as mentioned in post 6011.


I thought "blue" was good???


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Hey guys I'll be joining this club very soon. I just sold both my 780's and will be grabbing a 980 ti! I was mainly looking at the STRIX but it's taking forever for them to restock, but my local hardware store has the MSI Gaming in stock. I've been looking at reviews for both and the only differences I see is the metal cooler on the STRIX, and the plastic cooler on the MSI.
> 
> From what I've read in the reviews so far was that both coolers should give adequate cooling. I'm not worried about noise because I will be OCing the GPU And will most likely have an aggressive fan profile. Also the STRIX has a better OC out of the box.
> 
> I just want to know, since some of you here may have had experience with both, would it be worth waiting for the STRIX? Or will it matter at all which one I get? I guess I'm just very impatient and too excited to make a purchase!
> 
> EDIT: And is it true that there is no cooling for the STRIX memory? That will play a big factor in my decision as I plan on overclocking the memory as well.


I replaced my 2 EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs yesterday with the Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming card, and this Gaming card is a beast! I've been hesitant to push the limits on this card because I don't want to fry it, but just taking it out of the box and hooking it up I was able to hit 1550 clock speed immediately with no problem. EK is making a waterblock for this card, but it won't be out for another 3-4 weeks. This card has a custom PCB, so the reference waterblocks won't work. My temps only got as high as 60 while I was streaming Metro Last Night in 4K resolution using GeForce Gamestream to a TV on the other side of the house. Not once did the game pause, studder, lock up, etc, which blows my 2 780 Tis out the water. I could stream some games in 4K on my 780 Tis, but never was I able to do it so easily. Once EK releases their waterblocks for this Gigabyte 980 Ti G1, I'm adding a 2nd card and will then test the limits. I already have 2 more 4K monitors on the way to add to my current 4K monitor.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I replaced my 2 EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs yesterday with the Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming card, and this Gaming card is a beast! I've been hesitant to push the limits on this card because I don't want to fry it, but just taking it out of the box and hooking it up I was able to hit 1550 clock speed immediately with no problem. EK is making a waterblock for this card, but it won't be out for another 3-4 weeks. This card has a custom PCB, so the reference waterblocks won't work. My temps only got as high as 60 while I was streaming Metro Last Night in 4K resolution using GeForce Gamestream to a TV on the other side of the house. Not once did the game pause, studder, lock up, etc, which blows my 2 780 Tis out the water. I could stream some games in 4K on my 780 Tis, but never was I able to do it so easily. Once EK releases their waterblocks for this Gigabyte 980 Ti G1, I'm adding a 2nd card and will then test the limits. I already have 2 more 4K monitors on the way to add to my current 4K monitor.


There is no way to go stable on 1550mhz on stock bios cause you hit the power limit.Monitor your speeds and see if it throttles.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> If you take a look at gpu clock they are indeed synced. I'm using precision x, I just dont understand why the voltages aren't the same.......very annoying.


Look at your maximum, one card was running @1468, the other 1366..... my cards have the same voltage differences as yours, just not as bad. my cards run at the same speed...try resetting your sli..


----------



## HeavyUser

Check this out, so when I run fire strike everything lines up the way it should OC wise. Voltage doesn't but that has been solved already.

What you saw in the previous screen shot was me playing Diablo 3, the OC did not match up....weird


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I made a custom bios for msi 980 ti gaming..1.17v ,134% power limit and the card won't throttle until i hit 85 celcious.I'm currently running 1480 core stable with 1.17v. If anyone want to try it tell me.


If it can run on a 'reference' board?, sure, I'll give it a shot thx!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Check this out, so when I run fire strike everything lines up the way it should OC wise. Voltage doesn't but that has been solved already.
> 
> What you saw in the previous screen shot was me playing Diablo 3, the OC did not match up....weird


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ablangc*
> 
> Does anybody have the stock bios for:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti acx sc+ acx 2.0+
> 
> My dumb ass forgot to save it on an external before I formatted my SSD.
> 
> Thanks in advanced!!!


http://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/index.php?did=10de-17c8--


----------



## JakXLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> What is your ASIC and voltage to reach that.


I had it set to +40mV, and I think my ASIC was 66% or something? Don't know what it really means to be honest, set it on kboost in evga precision x cuz not having that was causing weird issues. I ran it under a stress test for 5 hours and it didn't go over 61-65, and I played metro LL redux until it ran into a problem with PhysX(seems PhysX in some games don't like maxwell, tested the game at the same physx heavy spots at stock clocks and there were still issues, disabled physx and all was well).

Of course all of this was on Windows 10 before i reverted back to 8.1 cuz reasons. I'll be sure to retest everything once I have my OS set up and backed up again.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Your PerfCap Reason reading show a blue chart, which means your card isn't getting the voltage you've set. I think that means you're not getting enough power from your PCIe cables, as mentioned in post 6011.


I'm curious about this also, can anyone please elaborate? I see the PerfCap VRel on my cards from time to time and am wondering a) why and b) what I can do about it. I'm running SLI EVGA SC+ stock as stock can be at the moment







I haven't overclocked at this point because of heat and I'm not benching, but am curious if I can get more performance with negligible temp differences.

Thanks


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I'm curious about this also, can anyone please elaborate? I see the PerfCap VRel on my cards from time to time and am wondering a) why and b) what I can do about it. I'm running SLI EVGA SC+ stock as stock can be at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't overclocked at this point because of heat and I'm not benching, but am curious if I can get more performance with negligible temp differences.
> 
> Thanks


vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
> Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
> Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization


Thanks for info. Any more about how GPU determines reliability? That's interesting.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> vRel = Reliability. Indicating perf is limited by reliability voltage.
> VOp = Operating. Indicating perf is limited by max operating voltage.
> Pwr = Power. Indicating perf is limited by total power limit.
> Thrm = Thermal. Indicating perf is limited by temperature limit.
> Util = Utilization. Indicating perf is limited by GPU utilization


on GPU-Z i see vRel and Vop together.Is this bad?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> on GPU-Z i see vRel and Vop together.Is this bad?


You're always going to be limited by something. Otherwise you would boost to the moon. It depends in what context you see those indicators. At stock I would be worried. At 1550core, not so much.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> You're always going to be limited by something. Otherwise you would boost to the moon. It depends in what context you see those indicators. At stock I would be worried. At 1550core, not so much.


Yes but is it normal to show both?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Yes but is it normal to show both?


Yes it's fine. It could be a number a reasons why, but if you are OCing pretty high you will see these type of indicators.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Yes it's fine. It could be a number a reasons why, but if you are OCing pretty high you will see these type of indicators.


Ok i'm glad to hear that but the strange thing is i see both vrel and vop.
Anyways here is the 1.17v 134% power limit for msi 980 ti gaming if someone wants to try it out.

msi117.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## dVeLoPe

lightning anyone?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> lightning anyone?


I take it you've (somehow) missed this?


----------



## LunaP

Hey guys, just removed my fans and prepping for adding blocks, I noticed just like the Titans that the 980ti's mention nothing for the these modules which I've highlighted in blue.

We put 0.5mm thermal pads on them for our titans, just wanted to verify if you guys did the same with yours or if it doesn't matter.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> actually there is no point overclock your memories when you're gaming..no fps or performance gain.Only in benchs.


???

I don't think that's true.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GraphicsWhore*
> 
> ???
> 
> I don't think that's true.


It isn't, Memory helps with stability etc, especially when gaming in surround it really helps.


----------



## Attomsk

My 980 Ti gets a pretty big boost from memory clocks, in fact its the core clocks that don't seem to scale much once you are past the 1400's


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> It isn't, Memory helps with stability etc, especially when gaming in surround it really helps.


I knew from my 780 ti that memory doenst add fps boost..So at what clocks you have your memories for gaming and 24/7 use?


----------



## mav451

That's good to know - I have no intention of taking my core past 1400 anyway hahah.

Can you quantify memory OCing though - what kind of 'boost' are we talking about?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> I knew from my 780 ti that memory doenst add fps boost..So at what clocks you have your memories for gaming and 24/7 use?


If you're not running surround Or maxing out your settings / playing games that push your card then you won't notice as much.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> That's good to know - I have no intention of taking my core past 1400 anyway hahah.
> 
> Can you quantify memory OCing though - what kind of 'boost' are we talking about?


It's like Dexterity for cards in a sense, it helps keeps the frame rate @ an average vs dipping as much due to large files (i.e surround/ high res textures @ max settings ) sort of like how increasing normal RAM helps with streaming etc. It's not necessarily FPS boost, but just keeping it @ an average vs up and down( throttling per say )



While the above are my Titans that are currently being replaced, I often played in 1440p surround, so vs going from 115 down to 90 and up the memory settings allowed me to stay between 110-115 respectively, and sometimes 1-2 frames more.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> If you're not running surround Or maxing out your settings / playing games that push your card then you won't notice as much.
> It's like Dexterity for cards in a sense, it helps keeps the frame rate @ an average vs dipping as much due to large files (i.e surround/ high res textures @ max settings ) sort of like how increasing normal RAM helps with streaming etc. It's not necessarily FPS boost, but just keeping it @ an average vs up and down( throttling per say )
> 
> 
> 
> While the above are my Titans that are currently being replaced, I often played in 1440p surround, so vs going from 115 down to 90 and up the memory settings allowed me to stay between 110-115 respectively, and sometimes 1-2 frames more.


+700? Thtat's a lot of memory boost man..I'm thinking about +400 or 2000mhz because im running 1480mhz core.What do you think?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> +700? Thtat's a lot of memory boost man..I'm thinking about +400 or 2000mhz because im running 1480mhz core.What do you think?


Are you running SLI or a single card? If a single card you won't see as much as you would via SLI.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Are you running SLI or a single card? If a single card you won't see as much as you would via SLI.


Im running on a single card and i had memory +200..Now i've set it at +400 and see if it's stable.


----------



## LunaP

Hmm ran out of 1.0mm Fujipoly, since PPC's sent me 2x 0.5 vs 1 of each like we ordered. Anyone know if its safe to stack 2x 0.5 to make 1.0 if not then I'll just use the stock that came w/ the last block for the last part.


----------



## fredocini

I have in to my impatience and ended up with the MSI gaming g6. Holy hell I love it. So much more quiet than my reference 780's. Currently running 1474mhz and 300 on mem. Prob gonna be my perm solution. About 7 fps less difference from my 780's.


----------



## starrbuck

ASIC 74.1%


----------



## dVeLoPe

so has anyone hit 1600 stable game stable on air or water yet??

I am super dsapointed at evga kingpin for pushing the new ''standard'' for overclocking.... BAD STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

now the lighting will use same pricig at 850-1050 which mkes it STUPID not interested.

out of all the cards I ican get with a ''standard return policy'' the AMP EXTREME from ZOTAC seems to be the best for 700

o should I wait for the G1 to come in stock or the 6G?? I have no plan on upgrading it to watercooling unless free kthxbai


----------



## Wihglah

Ok so here's a thing.

EVGA are binning the Kingpins right?

So does that mean the regular Classified boards are now the leftovers?


----------



## shadow85

So does anyone have a hybrid around 76% ASIC?

I want to know what would be the best overclock and safest for 24/7 use and gaming on stock BIOS.


----------



## KickAssCop

I would say a 1500-1550 on stock volts should be perfectly fine.

I put a Kraken on my 70.3% ASIC classified and it runs at 1500 on stock volts.


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey guys, just removed my fans and prepping for adding blocks, I noticed just like the Titans that the 980ti's mention nothing for the these modules which I've highlighted in blue.
> 
> We put 0.5mm thermal pads on them for our titans, just wanted to verify if you guys did the same with yours or if it doesn't matter.


Yup, 0.5 goes on them, but try not to let thermal overhang too much, as on EK block anyway, the slot they sit in is pretty snug. Try and cut to exact fit if possible.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I replaced my 2 EVGA 780 Ti Superclocked GPUs yesterday with the Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming card, and this Gaming card is a beast! I've been hesitant to push the limits on this card because I don't want to fry it, but just taking it out of the box and hooking it up I was able to hit 1550 clock speed immediately with no problem. *EK is making a waterblock for this card, but it won't be out for another 3-4 weeks.* This card has a custom PCB, so the reference waterblocks won't work. My temps only got as high as 60 while I was streaming Metro Last Night in 4K resolution using GeForce Gamestream to a TV on the other side of the house. Not once did the game pause, studder, lock up, etc, which blows my 2 780 Tis out the water. I could stream some games in 4K on my 780 Tis, but never was I able to do it so easily. Once EK releases their waterblocks for this Gigabyte 980 Ti G1, I'm adding a 2nd card and will then test the limits. I already have 2 more 4K monitors on the way to add to my current 4K monitor.


That's what they said 4 weeks ago.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> There is no way to go stable on 1550mhz on stock bios cause you hit the power limit.Monitor your speeds and see if it throttles.


Not true. I can achieve 1550 stable in FS and Valley @ 1550. Stock BIOS here.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> It isn't, Memory helps with stability etc, especially when gaming in surround it really helps.


I actually get lower scores when adding to the mem clock in benches and do not see any increase over the average in game.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Ok so here's a thing.
> 
> EVGA are binning the Kingpins right?
> 
> So does that mean the regular Classified boards are now the leftovers?


Pretty much why the Classy's were so cheap from launch.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> So does anyone have a hybrid around 76% ASIC?
> 
> I want to know what would be the best overclock and safest for 24/7 use and gaming on stock BIOS.


You're going to need to test that for yourself. Not trying to be a dick but there's too many variables to consider.


----------



## rolldog

Yes, that's why I threw a 3 in there.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so has anyone hit 1600 stable game stable on air or water yet??
> 
> I am super dsapointed at evga kingpin for pushing the new ''standard'' for overclocking.... BAD STUFF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> now the lighting will use same pricig at 850-1050 which mkes it STUPID not interested.
> 
> out of all the cards I ican get with a ''standard return policy'' the AMP EXTREME from ZOTAC seems to be the best for 700
> 
> o should I wait for the G1 to come in stock or the 6G?? I have no plan on upgrading it to watercooling unless free kthxbai


People simply need to STOP giving in and buying that crap.. I mean what the hell is up with that? people spending 200 plus dollars on some silly asic scores, that mean diddly squat when it comes to over clocking?

And there are idiots who will spend that money too.. It only ruins it for us normal people that know better.


----------



## carlhil2

Shots fired....


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> People simply need to STOP giving in and buying that crap.. I mean what the hell is up with that? people spending 200 plus dollars on some silly asic scores, that mean diddly squat when it comes to over clocking?
> 
> And there are idiots who will spend that money too.. It only ruins it for us normal people that know better.


Doesn't ruin it for me. I spend my money how I want, let the other guy do the same.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> people spending 200 plus dollars on some silly asic scores, that mean diddly squat when it comes to over clocking?.


It definitely doesn't mean "diddly squat" when it comes to overclocking. My 77 asic score card run cooler and overclocks better with less voltage than my 65 asic score card.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> Not trying to be a dick but there's too many variables to consider.


Yea I just tried +150core +500mem with stock volts on my 75.7% Hybrid, after 5 mins FSU crashed then when I went to close the error window I got a hard freeze and auto reboot. Kind of scary.

So then I tried I just backed down to +145core and it ran FSU for 20mins.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Doesn't ruin it for me. I spend my money how I want, let the other guy do the same.


True, I shouldn't say it ruins things, but it makes companies think they can take advantage, but then again there used to be this device you could add to your intake on your car, its a spiral type of metal insert you add before your filter, it will spin the air into a tornado and ram it into your car, helping with MPG, HP, overall efficiency.. I think I have a link
http://www.tornadoair.com/order-now


----------



## HeavyUser

New Drivers Released Woo Woot, nVIDIA GeForce Drivers v355.60!!!


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> It definitely doesn't mean "diddly squat" when it comes to overclocking. My 77 asic score card run cooler and overclocks better with less voltage than my 65 asic score card.


My almost 80% 290 barely got over +100 on the core, yet my 59% other 290 was cranking well over 200+ ..
it doesn't mean diddly squat.


----------



## HeavyUser

So in your case it doesn't, that is not the norm and this is a nvidia thread. I don't give a diddly about your poopy 290


----------



## Humafold

I understand paying a premium for an overclocked card that is rated to run at a certain speed. For example: You pay a base price for a stock card with no guarantee on overclock. You pay an extra $20 for a Superclocked card for a guarantee of stability with a very specific overclock. You may then pay another $20 on top of the Superclocked version for a Classified version that has a guarantee of a specific overclock.

In all of the instances you are getting a guarantee of a very specific speed, which makes some sense. Sure, your stock card may get a higher overclock then my Classified card, but I am paying for a guarantee.

My question is; what kind of guarantee are you getting/paying for when you pay a premium for a specific ASIC range? From what I understand there is no definitive proof that Higher ASIC guarantees anything. This is what I don't get.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> True, I shouldn't say it ruins things, but it makes companies think they can take advantage,


They are just offering something that some people may want to purchase, for whatever reason. Don't see the value? Don't hit the "Buy Now" button. Nobody is taking advantage of anybody if there is a choice. As long as nobody forces me to buy anything, then I'm good. Somebody else wants to pony up for a higher ASIC, that's his business.


----------



## rolldog

Check this out, http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-80-ASIC-EVGA-Nvidia-GTX-980-Ti-K-NGP-N-ACX-2-0-kingpin-06G-P4-5998-KR-/161771917270?hash=item25aa5b8fd6&rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-53200-19255-0%252F1%253Fcampid%253D5337413396%2526toolid%253D10001%2526mpre%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fitm%25252FRARE-80-ASIC-EVGA-Nvidia-GTX-980-Ti-K-NGP-N-ACX-2-0-kingpin-06G-P4-5998-KR-%25252F161771917270%25253Fhash%25253Ditem25aa5b8fd6%2526srcrot%253D711-53200-19255-0%2526rvr_id%253D884042209226.

Someone paid $1500 for a Kingpin card with an 80% ASIC on eBay. My Gigabyte Gaming card, which came in yesterday, has an ASIC quality of 78%. If it was over 80%, I'd list it on eBay in a second, and then I could buy 2 more cards. If you can do this 4 or 5 times, you could build a top of the line system with the money you would make. He'll, do it a few more times and buy a new car. EVGA has created a market that people can exploit for their own benefit, which is fine with me. I just wish I was the person who bought that card, tested the ASIC quality, then turned around and sold it. I wish I was lucky enough to be able to exploit this and make a fortune, which is exactly what EVGA was thinking when they released the pricing on these cards.

My Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming card with a 78% ASIC is running 1550/7500 at 1.1v and the temps have never been above 60, even when benchmarking. I wonder if I could take a screenshot of this and sell it on eBay for triple what I paid for it? Soon, you might see a rolldog eBay Store that specializes in selling "high end" graphics cards. It would be nice if I could make enough to build my new house. I'd build a pool in the shape of a graphics card.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Check this out, http://www.ebay.com/itm/RARE-80-ASIC-EVGA-Nvidia-GTX-980-Ti-K-NGP-N-ACX-2-0-kingpin-06G-P4-5998-KR-/161771917270?hash=item25aa5b8fd6&rmvSB=true&ul_ref=http%253A%252F%252Frover.ebay.com%252Frover%252F1%252F711-53200-19255-0%252F1%253Fcampid%253D5337413396%2526toolid%253D10001%2526mpre%253Dhttp%25253A%25252F%25252Fwww.ebay.com%25252Fitm%25252FRARE-80-ASIC-EVGA-Nvidia-GTX-980-Ti-K-NGP-N-ACX-2-0-kingpin-06G-P4-5998-KR-%25252F161771917270%25253Fhash%25253Ditem25aa5b8fd6%2526srcrot%253D711-53200-19255-0%2526rvr_id%253D884042209226.
> 
> Someone paid $1500 for a Kingpin card with an 80% ASIC on eBay. My Gigabyte Gaming card, which came in yesterday, has an ASIC quality of 78%. If it was over 80%, I'd list it on eBay in a second, and then I could buy 2 more cards. If you can do this 4 or 5 times, you could build a top of the line system with the money you would make. He'll, do it a few more times and buy a new car. EVGA has created a market that people can exploit for their own benefit, which is fine with me. I just wish I was the person who bought that card, tested the ASIC quality, then turned around and sold it. I wish I was lucky enough to be able to exploit this and make a fortune, which is exactly what EVGA was thinking when they released the pricing on these cards.
> 
> My Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming card with a 78% ASIC is running 1550/7500 at 1.1v and the temps have never been above 60, even when benchmarking. I wonder if I could take a screenshot of this and sell it on eBay for triple what I paid for it? Soon, you might see a rolldog eBay Store that specializes in selling "high end" graphics cards. It would be nice if I could make enough to build my new house. I'd build a pool in the shape of a graphics card.


1550 stable without throttling on stock bios seems a little impossible.


----------



## JoeGuy

Hi, I have a quick question.

I have an MSI 6G with an ASIC of 71.6% and I get a stable 1500/8000 whether I use 1.21 or 1.23 volts.

But it crashes if I up the volts higher but use the same clocks. I've never gotten a Perfcap in GPU-Z, but if I go over 1515mhz on the core it crashes.

I've also noticed if my card goes over 76c for say a dozen or so minutes, it crashes.

Is my card just really sensitive to volts/temps and is the core hitting a hard limit? I've never gotten an artifact or heat artifact-globes. It's either rock solid stable or crash.

** Side note:
I Stress tested with Valley 1440p Maxed, Witcher 3 and GTA V for 2 hours each and the all run fine. GTA V is a locked 60fps.
But I get hitching. The frametimes and fps is spot on. It just feels terrible. Is this happening to anyone else?

My Firestrike Extreme run on my final OC.


----------



## Kaisei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *starrbuck*
> 
> ASIC 74.1%


Awesome dude, that makes me kinda wish I waited for the Hybrids to go in stock instead of buying my MSI a week earlier.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Yea I just tried +150core +500mem with stock volts on my 75.7% Hybrid, after 5 mins FSU crashed then when I went to close the error window I got a hard freeze and auto reboot. Kind of scary.
> 
> So then I tried I just backed down to +145core and it ran FSU for 20mins.


That's weird, I have almost exactly the same ASIC score as you and I push mine to +175 core with +500 mem on stock voltage. Did you drag the power limit dial all the way to the right for 109%/110%? That may help with stability.


----------



## boi801

well... i don't understand this ASIC thing... I got a 84.5 ASIC 980 ti from inno3d and it goes up to 1550 and nothing more, does it with 1.19 vcore and with 1.25 does not go up 5MHz... also pushed the power from 106% up to 112% and its a no go ... tops at 1550, +5MHz driver crash always without artifacts.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaisei*
> 
> That's weird, I have almost exactly the same ASIC score as you and I push mine to +175 core with +500 mem on stock voltage. Did you drag the power limit dial all the way to the right for 109%/110%? That may help with stability.


Yes I definatly have the power slider on 110%. Maybe I should try adding voltage?

If you can get +175core on stock voltage and BIOS that's krazy.

I also have a 76% Hybrid here, but I am trying to max stable my 75.7% first.


----------



## Kaisei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Yes I definatly have the power slider on 110%. Maybe I should try adding voltage?
> 
> If you can get +175core on stock voltage and BIOS that's krazy.
> 
> I also have a 76% Hybrid here, but I am trying to max stable my 75.7% first.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/1780#post_24282535

I've only tried those 3 stress tests, so later tonight I may have to fire up Furmark and Fire Strike Ultra for more demanding tests.

I have it at +175/500, but if you take notice to Afterburner's chart, you can see that it is constantly hitting the power limit and voltage limit.

I'm not sure how the Hybrid works. If I'm not mistaken then the external fan also runs off the cards PCB? If that's true then you may have to up the voltage to achieve the same overclock. Your card may also be hitting the power limit as well, though.


----------



## rolldog

It's not stock BIOS.


----------



## starrbuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaisei*
> 
> Awesome dude, that makes me kinda wish I waited for the Hybrids to go in stock instead of buying my MSI a week earlier.


Yep, I'm pleased with it. I haven't personally seen any EVGA hybrids lower than this so that is a good sign. When I was going to build a hybrid using the add-on kit and a 980 Ti SC, the SC was 70.4 and it appeared to me to have lower overclocking limits. So far I am very happy with this one. I think it's a keeper!


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> I actually get lower scores when adding to the mem clock in benches and do not see any increase over the average in game.
> 
> .


That's because you're doing benches, memory is to help the processing through for SLI so that frame rates don't jitter, way more data to pass through. By SLI since I haven't mentioned it for a few posts, the original referred to SLI Surround in which the cards are processing, this just helps stabilize the frame rate. On a single card/monitor don't expect to much. For benchmarks, focus on Core vs Mem. Sorry for not being clear, I realize other people will read posts and need to ensure I keep all data in them to prevent confusion so I apologize.

For me once I swapped to Surround for a while I was running 7680x1440, so Mem helped.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scaramonga*
> 
> Yup, 0.5 goes on them, but try not to let thermal overhang too much, as on EK block anyway, the slot they sit in is pretty snug. Try and cut to exact fit if possible.


Ah I figured, but noone was responding last night so I end just just slapping the blocks on. I don't plan on pushing it over 1.3 anyways so I'm sure they'll be fine. I remember we did it on the titans since we'd sometimes push up to 1.4+ for benchmarks.


----------



## twerk

Anyone know if Asus have fixed the issues with the 980 Ti Strix yet? It just came back in stock at a local retailer for a really good price...


----------



## LunaP

Anyone report on the latest 355 drivers? Curious if there were any improvements to any previous issues.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Anyone report on the latest 355 drivers? Curious if there were any improvements to any previous issues.


They fixed firefox 40 issues like glitchy when scrolling, newer branch so there are a bunch of little fixes supposedly, there is no way these can be worse than those last ones on new os windows 10, I'd definately install them.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> They fixed firefox 40 issues like glitchy when scrolling, newer branch so there are a bunch of little fixes supposedly, there is no way these can be worse than those last ones on new os windows 10, I'd definately install them.


Appreciate it,

**Edit** Removed 2nd response, wrong thread lol.


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Appreciate it,
> 
> **Edit** Removed 2nd response, wrong thread lol.


hehe I read it before the edit, you probably already have, but make sure to disable that control panel built in windows 10 flash that you cannot get the heck rid of, and make sure to use the built in chrome flash in chrome://plugins and firefox plugins page

Also my 980ti is idling now where it wasn't on the last driver, ever, :knocks on a massive slab of wood







.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> 1550 stable without throttling on stock bios seems a little impossible.


It's not.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Doesn't ruin it for me. I spend my money how I want, let the other guy do the same.


^This. +rep!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> It definitely doesn't mean "diddly squat" when it comes to overclocking. My 77 asic score card run cooler and overclocks better with less voltage than my 65 asic score card.


Exactly. Out of all the 980ti's I've had the two in the 60's didn't even come close to the overclocks the two I had in the mid 70's. Any one saying differently is misinformed.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> My almost 80% 290 barely got over +100 on the core, yet my 59% other 290 was cranking well over 200+ ..
> it doesn't mean diddly squat.


Who cares about a poopy 290. Secondly, Jayz2cents just said the same thing as you and I wanted to slap him silly cause he's completely wrong.


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> That's because you're doing benches, memory is to help the processing through for SLI so that frame rates don't jitter, way more data to pass through. By SLI since I haven't mentioned it for a few posts, the original referred to SLI Surround in which the cards are processing, this just helps stabilize the frame rate. On a single card/monitor don't expect to much. For benchmarks, focus on Core vs Mem. Sorry for not being clear, I realize other people will read posts and need to ensure I keep all data in them to prevent confusion so I apologize.


You're fine. I didn't realize you were speaking about SLI. I get what you are saying. Just helps things be prettier. I can't say I've ever had issues in SLI with jitters, but again I see what you're saying.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scorpscarx*
> 
> hehe I read it before the edit, you probably already have, but make sure to disable that control panel built in windows 10 flash that you cannot get the heck rid of, and make sure to use the built in chrome flash in chrome://plugins and firefox plugins page
> 
> Also my 980ti is idling now where it wasn't on the last driver, ever, :knocks on a massive slab of wood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


OH! I'll try that, I had no idea ! TY <3

Also good to hear. As for the custom bios, I haven't looked @ the OP yet since I JUST installed the blocks last night ( spent 2 hours prepping them ) then filling up my loop since I cleaned it out, then cleaning up the leftover acrylic mess from making new loops. Which Bios is recommended for just gaming/streaming , not really looking to bench. Does the bios disable the throttling based on what your'e doing and let you set a constant speed? I had the skynet bios on my Titans which eliminated that issue which I loved.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> They are just offering something that some people may want to purchase, for whatever reason. Don't see the value? Don't hit the "Buy Now" button. Nobody is taking advantage of anybody if there is a choice. As long as nobody forces me to buy anything, then I'm good. Somebody else wants to pony up for a higher ASIC, that's his business.


It's just bad business and will only continue if people support that kind of crap. Asic scores means nothing when it comes to what this website is all about , overclocking, its really that simple. There are plenty of people that have high asic scores and the chip simply cannot support xxxx amount of overclocking, its why they don't guarantee anything when you even opt to pay that extra "premium"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdstock76*
> 
> It's not.
> ^This. +rep!
> Exactly. Out of all the 980ti's I've had the two in the 60's didn't even come close to the overclocks the two I had in the mid 70's. Any one saying differently is misinformed.
> Who cares about a poopy 290. Secondly, Jayz2cents just said the same thing as you and I wanted to slap him silly cause he's completely wrong.


LOL he's not wrong.. Do you even understand what microns are measured with this whole "asic" BS?? yes Microns.. It's in many cases not even possible to measure between two cards.. but lets just say for example that you're right and all the professionals are wrong.. In layman's terms, the asic quality is measuring your clearances on the actual circuit, how much voltage is sent and how much is received on the other end, Asic quality of 100% means all of it gets to the other side, while something like 50% does not mean only half of xx voltage made it, rather 99.99995% instead of 100% made it.. It has NOTHING to do with the capability of if the chip can over clock good or not..

My measly 65% MSI 980ti is hitting 1500 with no issues. I've seen many on these forums and others claiming much higher not even hitting 1450 . Does this have anything to do with Asic quality? jesus I cannot believe people even talk about this like its something so important, it was just a few years ago that GPU-z even added this on there and even then its such a useless tool they don't even advertise it by having a dedicated button rather some weird "right click on the taskbar" secret . lol.

You have every noob screaming about "omg omg my asic score is only XX%" and now you have big business saying "omg omg we should give everyone asic scores of $$"

bottom line, at the end of the day the whole asic % has zero to do with if a chip can overclock high or low, even when it comes to voltages its never a complete factual science.. BTW what other programs are we testing this "asic" with?


----------



## charlievoviii

ASIC are overrated and people are stupid. For example my two EVGA980Ti SC ACX. The one with only 67% ASIC can overclock about 20mhz higher on core than my 75% asic card does. Higher ASIC doesnt mean higher overclock.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> ASIC are overrated and people are stupid. For example my two EVGA980Ti SC ACX. The one with only 67% ASIC can overclock about 20mhz higher on core than my 75% asic card does. *Higher ASIC doesnt mean higher overclock*.


Shhhhhh I'm trying to make a sale on ebay, stop scaring away possible customers


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Shhhhhh I'm trying to make a sale on ebay, stop scaring away possible customers


lmao. What's up LunaP.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> lmao. What's up LunaP.


lol nm, just waiting to get off work so I can reinstall windows 10 and get these 980's up and running to see what I can do. XSPC Waterblocks + backplates + Fuji poly + GC Extreme, I wanna go fast!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> ASIC are overrated and people are stupid. For example my two EVGA980Ti SC ACX. The one with only 67% ASIC can overclock about 20mhz higher on core than my 75% asic card does. Higher ASIC doesnt mean higher overclock.


Of course not, but for some reason its an extremely popular subject to talk about when discussing overclocking and gpu's.. I mean take this forum for example, on almost every post of almost every page there is someone asking or telling what their asic score was.. as if it means absolutely anything.. " oh i'm sorry to hear that you weren't able to overclock to 1500mhz , Billy, but you only have a 72% asic quality, that's the reason why"

Even the veterans here are suckered into this thought process, its very strange. lol


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> lol nm, just waiting to get off work so I can reinstall windows 10 and get these 980's up and running to see what I can do. XSPC Waterblocks + backplates + Fuji poly + GC Extreme, I wanna go fast!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


sick, let me know how it goes.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> Of course not, but for some reason its an extremely popular subject to talk about when discussing overclocking and gpu's.. I mean take this forum for example, on almost every post of almost every page there is someone asking or telling what their asic score was.. as if it means absolutely anything.. " oh i'm sorry to hear that you weren't able to overclock to 1500mhz , Billy, but you only have a 72% asic quality, that's the reason why"
> 
> Even the veterans here are suckered into this thought process, its very strange. lol


That's for sure.. Well you got two kind of people on earth always. Leader and followers. Most people are followers and they follow the hype bus. Followers can't think on their own. Followers like to blend in with the crowd just to be part of something.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> lol nm, just waiting to get off work so I can reinstall windows 10 and get these 980's up and running to see what I can do. XSPC Waterblocks + backplates + Fuji poly + GC Extreme, I wanna go fast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jdstock76

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> That's for sure.. Well you got two kind of people on earth always. Leader and followers. Most people are followers and they follow the hype bus. Followers can't think on their own. Followers like to blend in with the crowd just to be part of something.


Like you? You pretty much just said you were a sheep. Well I'm a wolf. Grab a 65% card and test it against a 75% card. Strictly the 980ti. Stock voltage. No Bios changes. Stock cooler. Holler back when you done that. We'll compare notes.

Btw.... I'm well aware what ASIC's. Thanks for the wiki definition though.

Edit: shows you're ignorance by blabbering on about people you know nothing about. I rarely blend in with anything. If you took the time to learn the facts instead of running your inet tough guy mouth you'd know that.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> That's for sure.. Well you got two kind of people on earth always. Leader and followers. Most people are followers and they follow the hype bus. Followers can't think on their own. Followers like to blend in with the crowd just to be part of something.


I like to take things w/ a grain of salt, (However yes I will get easily excited at times) if evidence or enough information is initially presented I tend to lean in more to look, however regardless I like to do my own tests and research over time, since as usual when it comes to tech " YMMV"

Not everyone's at fault though as its easy to get confused/turned on way when you match something up, such as someone who has high ASIC and gets high clocks, they immediately put what they read to their experience and thus +1 to user that posted information, this must make sense, likewise with a user with a low ASIC that just happens to get a low OC.
One of my Titans was a 69% while the other was 85% however I still hit insane clock / mem rates w/o an issue.

It definitely pays to research, cuz nothing feels worse than regret.


----------



## fisher6

Second 980 Ti HOF (first one RMAed due to coil whine) boosts to 1405 and seems stable at 1500 but it throttles after 70C. Waiting for block!


----------



## LunaP




----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> That's for sure.. Well you got two kind of people on earth always. Leader and followers. Most people are followers and they follow the hype bus. Followers can't think on their own. Followers like to blend in with the crowd just to be part of something.
> 
> 
> 
> I like to take things w/ a grain of salt, (However yes I will get easily excited at times) if evidence or enough information is initially presented I tend to lean in more to look, however regardless I like to do my own tests and research over time, since as usual when it comes to tech " YMMV"
> 
> Not everyone's at fault though as its easy to get confused/turned on way when you match something up, such as someone who has high ASIC and gets high clocks, they immediately put what they read to their experience and thus +1 to user that posted information, this must make sense, likewise with a user with a low ASIC that just happens to get a low OC.
> One of my Titans was a 69% while the other was 85% however I still hit insane clock / mem rates w/o an issue.
> 
> It definitely pays to research, cuz nothing feels worse than regret.
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say I'm a leader or a follower, but I try to do the best research I can to better understand what I'm doing with my card. Right now my card seems stable boosting to 1485 @ 1.23v and sometimes droops to 1471 @ 1.21v (MSI Gaming 6g). It crashes with anything more. I'm trying to understand what correlation the ASIC score has to over clocking in general. My Asia score is 64% which I understand is fairly low.

My question is: is my over clock still good for the card I have? Or does my over clock correlate with the ASIC score I currently have? I'm seeing lots of people here getting equivalent or higher clocks on lower voltages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadow85

Yeah 1.23 is pretty high to me. My 75.7% Hybrid is @ 1.187v 1485core +500mem.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I like to take things w/ a grain of salt, (However yes I will get easily excited at times) if evidence or enough information is initially presented I tend to lean in more to look, however regardless I like to do my own tests and research over time, since as usual when it comes to tech " YMMV"
> 
> Not everyone's at fault though as its easy to get confused/turned on way when you match something up, such as someone who has high ASIC and gets high clocks, they immediately put what they read to their experience and thus +1 to user that posted information, this must make sense, likewise with a user with a low ASIC that just happens to get a low OC.
> One of my Titans was a 69% while the other was 85% however I still hit insane clock / mem rates w/o an issue.
> 
> It definitely pays to research, cuz nothing feels worse than regret.


definitely. For me the lower ASIC 980ti i got require less voltage at same clock as my higher ASIC 980ti. Most be need to to understand about computer is that same identical build doesnt mean same scores or overclock ability. Just because someone with the same hardware that doesnt mean you will just take their settings and apply it and expect the same results. Every hardware is different.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> definitely. For me the lower ASIC 980ti i got require less voltage at same clock as my higher ASIC 980ti. Most be need to to understand about computer is that same identical build doesnt mean same scores or overclock ability. Just because someone with the same hardware that doesnt mean you will just take their settings and apply it and expect the same results. Every hardware is different.


Same goes w/ monitors and calibration profiles, TV's etc.

Ugh 1 1/2 hours till I can sneak home and install windows and get this up and running ><
Sitting here rummaging through my Motherboard manual to kill time.

Putting these here for now since this thread needs more pr0n


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Since I wasn't sure @ the time I didn't add the 0.5 mm thermal to the last part which I hope I don't regret.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Second 980 Ti HOF (first one RMAed due to coil whine) boosts to 1405 and seems stable at 1500 but it throttles after 70C. Waiting for block!


Here is 2x980ti HOF







done some fast overclock with my oldie 3930k







---> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5705340
And where do you will get those block? i just saw at bitspower site ( http://bitspowerwork.com/html/product/pro_show.php?products_id=3996 )


----------



## amepunti

Guys, i have a PalitJetstream 980 ti and i have to say that it's a great card: no loud, low temps, very impressive. I have a question.. Is it safe to use motivman bios (1.23v at load anyway) 24/7? Temps never goes higher than 70c with 75% fan. Thank you^^


----------



## LunaP

W00 heading home, Will post once I'm fully back online/installed. Curious to see what 3 of these will do to my games.


----------



## skkane

Had to get a new psu. Could not any oc going on x99 (cpu nor gpus) without it shutting down.

Apparently corsair's sleeved cables do not work with other psu's even though the plugs fit fine







Had to find out the hard way and take the whole thing out because I was getting not even fans going, let alone a start with them plugged. Original ugly cables working good.

Running the 5930k @ 4.5. GTa V gets around 10 more fps roughly and is a bit smoother with sli on the x99 though.

FS normal / extreme / ultra


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Same goes w/ monitors and calibration profiles, TV's etc.
> 
> Ugh 1 1/2 hours till I can sneak home and install windows and get this up and running ><
> Sitting here rummaging through my Motherboard manual to kill time.
> 
> Putting these here for now since this thread needs more pr0n
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I wasn't sure @ the time I didn't add the 0.5 mm thermal to the last part which I hope I don't regret.


this gonna be BEAST MODE. Take your time and do it right.

Here's an example of what your PC will be like. Imagine the white jersey is AMD and the 3 green jerseys is your 3X 980Ti.


----------



## viper1590

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeppoli*
> 
> LOL he's not wrong.. Do you even understand what microns are measured with this whole "asic" BS?? yes Microns.. It's in many cases not even possible to measure between two cards.. but lets just say for example that you're right and all the professionals are wrong.. In layman's terms, the asic quality is measuring your clearances on the actual circuit, how much voltage is sent and how much is received on the other end, Asic quality of 100% means all of it gets to the other side, while something like 50% does not mean only half of xx voltage made it, rather 99.99995% instead of 100% made it.. It has NOTHING to do with the capability of if the chip can over clock good or not..
> 
> My measly 65% MSI 980ti is hitting 1500 with no issues. I've seen many on these forums and others claiming much higher not even hitting 1450 . Does this have anything to do with Asic quality? jesus I cannot believe people even talk about this like its something so important, it was just a few years ago that GPU-z even added this on there and even then its such a useless tool they don't even advertise it by having a dedicated button rather some weird "right click on the taskbar" secret . lol.
> 
> You have every noob screaming about "omg omg my asic score is only XX%" and now you have big business saying "omg omg we should give everyone asic scores of $$"
> 
> bottom line, at the end of the day the whole asic % has zero to do with if a chip can overclock high or low, even when it comes to voltages its never a complete factual science.. BTW what other programs are we testing this "asic" with?


^^THIS. L I S T E N


----------



## charlievoviii

ASIC scores wagon are as bad as consoles NEXTGEN hype gimmick.

Look at EVGA Kingpin prices base on ASIC. You pay top money for Kingpin you expect to get the best, but no they rather charge you for the ASIC scores. How pathetic. For that kind of money i rather get TitanX and not worry about VRAM running out.


----------



## coolharris93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> ASIC scores wagon are as bad as consoles NEXTGEN hype gimmick.
> 
> Look at EVGA Kingpin prices base on ASIC. You pay top money for Kingpin you expect to get the best, but no they rather charge you for the ASIC scores. How pathetic. For that kind of money i rather get TitanX and not worry about VRAM running out.


Just don't go with Kingpin..Buy a reference card and w/c it.Not the same performance as the kingpins but with a custom bios you can get very good results on water.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolharris93*
> 
> Just don't go with Kingpin..Buy a reference card and w/c it.Not the same performance as the kingpins but with a custom bios you can get very good results on water.


yep, people are so blinded. Also Reference or non reference cooler to me is base on your case airflow. My PC 2x980ti ACX on a full tower case. For my wife hers case is so small so i got her a reference to vacuum all the heat out of hers case instead and it works better than when i try to put one of my ACX cooler card in there it was getting hot.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> ASIC scores wagon are as bad as consoles NEXTGEN hype gimmick.
> 
> Look at EVGA Kingpin prices base on ASIC. You pay top money for Kingpin you expect to get the best, but no they rather charge you for the ASIC scores. How pathetic. For that kind of money i rather get TitanX and not worry about VRAM running out.












That's a pure gimmick indeed. But if it wasn't these 980TI's I very well think this stuff to be acceptable. 780Tis era yes. Maxwell, NO.

And as I have mentioned previously, If you bought cards like these, a poor clocking unit is a clear ground for an RMA. You didn't buy a reference card to play with silicon lottery. You buy a Kingpin or other supposedly highly binned models to expect a great card.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> That's for sure.. Well you got two kind of people on earth always. Leader and followers. Most people are followers and they follow the hype bus. Followers can't think on their own. Followers like to blend in with the crowd just to be part of something.


Lol, that about sums it up...


----------



## LunaP

Its pretty bad when you install the latest driver on a clean install, select clean install, and after booting go to nvidia control panel, and you're ONLY dropdown is stereoscopic 3D, nothing else. What are you doing to me windows 10...

Reinstalling the driver yet again brought it up, however if I dare attempt to enable any monitor on the cards windows 10 freezes and I have to force reboot.


----------



## funfordcobra

I want to try windows 10 but with all the SLI problems I've been hearing about I'm going to have to wait awhile I think.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Its pretty bad when you install the latest driver on a clean install, select clean install, and after booting go to nvidia control panel, and you're ONLY dropdown is stereoscopic 3D, nothing else. What are you doing to me windows 10...
> 
> Reinstalling the driver yet again brought it up, however if I dare attempt to enable any monitor on the cards windows 10 freezes and I have to force reboot.


all all 3 cards have identical bios ? also try do it in safe mode.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> all all 3 cards have identical bios ? also try do it in safe mode.


Yup, haven't bothered flashing yet. Safe mode just throws a generic video driver. I was curious if it was the port/cable so swapped them but same issue. It detects the Monitor, but soon as I click that box, EVERYTHING locks up, and there is NO escape. This is on 355 btw.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Yup, haven't bothered flashing yet. Safe mode just throws a generic video driver. I was curious if it was the port/cable so swapped them but same issue. It detects the Monitor, but soon as I click that box, EVERYTHING locks up, and there is NO escape. This is on 355 btw.


very weird, didnt have this problem with my windows 10. double check everything, make sure you didnt get overly excited and missed something.

On another note i need a new PSU, it took a **** today, so i have to lowered my voltage on both cards and it's fine now. Earlier it shut my PC down i was ***. Until i test the PSU with the voltmeter and realize it cant do anymore (be slave to OC cpu, and 2x GPU) Anymore. Well it's 3 years old PSU, and it has been great. Time for a Corsair AXI1200


----------



## LunaP

Ok finally up and running at least, still can't get that other monitor up but I'm suspecting its the cable. I need a good DVI-> DP cable since I only have 1 DVI slot on my card. However need a DP 1.2 -> DVI vs a 1.1 which amazon sent me AFTER I read comments stating it worked perfectly fine w/ QNIX II monitors.

I have 2x Corsair AX1200's in mine, 1 for GPU's and the other for everything else + 1 GPU if I push them that hard.

Installing steam for the moment, and trying to slowly regain my OC's.


----------



## mironccr345

Ready to get my rig back underwater, but the block choices for the 980Ti are slim.







I like the FC980 GTX Classy KPE Waterblock, wish EK would make a Ti version.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Had to get a new psu. Could not any oc going on x99 (cpu nor gpus) without it shutting down.
> 
> Apparently corsair's sleeved cables do not work with other psu's even though the plugs fit fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to find out the hard way and take the whole thing out because I was getting not even fans going, let alone a start with them plugged. Original ugly cables working good.
> 
> Running the 5930k @ 4.5. GTa V gets around 10 more fps roughly and is a bit smoother with sli on the x99 though.
> 
> FS normal / extreme / ultra


I have an entire set of customers single sleeved cables I had made for a Corsair modular PSU for sale on eBay. I changed the color scheme on my system and don't have any use for these cables anymore. I have every cable that comes with the PSU, modified in lengths, plus some additional cables. PM me if you want to see pics of them. I had them custom made by modDIY.com.


----------



## King4x4

The thing is... 980 ti chips aren't that much demanding in the power department.


----------



## xonare

Hey all,
in thread regarding bios modding for 980Ti G1 Gaming from Gigabyte we are dealing with a strange voltage bug in bios.

*Super throttle bug*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1310#post_24192145
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1730#post_24282928
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1760#post_24290762



The posts are a long read but I'd like to ask owners of any other 980Ti to help us identify if this bug is G1 Gaming specific or more 980Ti's are affected.

Thanks to all who will reply and test.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xonare*
> 
> Hey all,
> in thread regarding bios modding for 980Ti G1 Gaming from Gigabyte we are dealing with a strange voltage bug in bios.
> 
> *Super throttle bug*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1310#post_24192145
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1730#post_24282928
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1760#post_24290762
> 
> 
> 
> The posts are a long read but I'd like to ask owners of any other 980Ti to help us identify if this bug is G1 Gaming specific or more 980Ti's are affected.
> 
> Thanks to all who will reply and test.


Per your second link, users who want to assist need a 4K monitor. That's going to put a lot of users out of the running


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I have an entire set of customers single sleeved cables I had made for a Corsair modular PSU for sale on eBay. I changed the color scheme on my system and don't have any use for these cables anymore. I have every cable that comes with the PSU, modified in lengths, plus some additional cables. PM me if you want to see pics of them. I had them custom made by modDIY.com.


Thanks but corsair cables won't work on this sirtec. I think i'm going to find some electrical guy to mod these corsair kit so the sirtec takes them. Plugs fit but i'm guessing wires are switched inside the plug or i can't see why they would not work.


----------



## rolldog

I'm running a Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming card with a modded BIOS hooked up to a 4K monitor. I actually have 2 more 4K monitors coming today.


----------



## skkane

Nice. I'm still waiting for them to release a 4k IPS panel with gsync so I can make the switch.


----------



## amepunti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amepunti*
> 
> Guys, i have a PalitJetstream 980 ti and i have to say that it's a great card: no loud, low temps, very impressive. I have a question.. Is it safe to use motivman bios (1.23v at load anyway) 24/7? Temps never goes higher than 70c with 75% fan. Thank you^^


No one?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Per your second link, users who want to assist need a 4K monitor. That's going to put a lot of users out of the running


I have a 4k TV if that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Nice. I'm still waiting for them to release a 4k IPS panel with gsync so I can make the switch.


They have a couple already. Expensive but available.


----------



## skkane

At consumer prices







One more year I guess.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> They have a couple already. Expensive but available.


There is no available 4k IPS monitor with Gsync, there is one in the works by Asus but that is it. If there is one available please correct me.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mav451*
> 
> Per your second link, users who want to assist need a 4K monitor. That's going to put a lot of users out of the running


Hi all,

True..

If you happen to have the *paid 3DMark* you can run Ultra even on 1080p. It will downscale the output. Shadow of Mordor does this also if not mistaken. I confirmed that the super throttle bug *will* appear with using 3DMark Ultra on a 1080P screen.

*DSR maybe?*

If DSR *also* generates the super throttle bug then the test audience gets expanded.









I'll go any test that right now and report back.

*One thing for sure, either this is a considerable issue for Gigabyte and 980Ti G1's...

...or this is a considerable issue for ALL OF US pushing more than 1.237v...*


----------



## Laithan

*Confirmed DSR works*

This is a *completely FREE test method* using Unigine Heaven to test fpr the super throttle bug that be performed with a 1080P monitor.

*(1) Set your desktop resolution to DSR 4x first
(2) Configure Unigine Heaven to use SYSTEM resolution*



*Link to instructions*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1730#post_24282928

*Super throttle bug*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1310#post_24192145
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1760#post_24290762

Thanks in advance for anyone who tests and can help us determine if this issue is Gigabyte GTX 980Ti specific, impacts some other brands, or impacts them ALL.

*EDIT:* tip, right-click pic and select open in new tab for a better view


----------



## blackhole2013

My gigabyte 980 Ti G1 is set at 1262 clock 1351 boost but when testing on afterburner and gpu z it says the core is running 1500 mhz when stress testing I dont get it if boost is 1351 then why is my core at 1500 mhz .. even while playing GTA 5 it says 1500 mhz ...


----------



## LunaP

So before I even install MSI/PX just wanna say that coming from 3x Titans in SLI, these 980's are achieving about 120% more on 4k. Loving it so far, will run some benches tomorrow and push them a bit.

Currently running around 33C while in game, curious to see how much higher they'll go.


----------



## MikjoA

Stupid question, is it ok to flash these bios on a MSI Gaming 980 Ti ?
I'm pretty sure it is, but hmmm it's new and expensive thus I need someone to confirm ^^ My main concern is because they have different PCBs...

I've already made a 2 backup of my bios with hashes. And uploaded it on MF









I just need to press "y" to confirm


----------



## bigaza2151

so happy to be part of the family











got the g1 gaming two days ago and couldnt be happier. quiet card and i cant even get the thing past 60c while gaming


----------



## aoch88

I tried overclocking the memory to 8000 Mhz and it's stable. However, I notice literally no improvement to gaming FPS. Is this normal? If that's the case, I guess it's pretty pointless to overclock the memory?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> So before I even install MSI/PX just wanna say that coming from 3x Titans in SLI, these 980's are achieving about 120% more on 4k. Loving it so far, will run some benches tomorrow and push them a bit.
> 
> Currently running around 33C while in game, curious to see how much higher they'll go.


I told you so, you'll be happy. I was on same boat waiting for a worth upgrade. 980ti came out and i bought two of them and couldnt be happier. congrats


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I tried overclocking the memory to 8000 Mhz and it's stable. However, I notice literally no improvement to gaming FPS. Is this normal? If that's the case, I guess it's pretty pointless to overclock the memory?


it's nomral. Vram speed doesnt do as much as core beside making heat. So if there's no difference than back it up.


----------



## charlievoviii

DSR is nothing new. Well i done this test awhile back. You actually get less FPS due to DSR processing compare to if you were to use a real monitor resolution. Example 4K DSR will have less FPS than actual 4K monitor. So take it into consideration.


----------



## amit_talkin

Upgraded from HD 5970 to 980 ti







. Here is old good card in comparison to 980 ti.


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys with 2 Hybrids in SLI. I was running 10 minutes of benching with my 2 Hybrids in SLI and GPU(2) which I assume is the bottom card was reaching 53C. whilst GPU(1) only at 43C. Is this normal, or is something wrong.

Could it be that the bottom card is using a different radiator fan (Aerocool Darkforce 120mm) than the factory one, because I accidental broke the stock EVGA radiator fan on it in the process of installing it in my case.


----------



## bigaza2151

so since i got the card i was lil underwhelmed with the fps i was getting on bf4. drops all the way down to low 60s and i kept think "this cant be right, all the other games run fine maxed out" so i went searching online and i found ppl with the same issue.

a suggestion that helped was cranking up the resolution scale right up and i also just uncapped the fps [had it capped at 120fps] and it seems to have helped! so my understanding is that the card needs to strecth its legs and being that im only gaming at 1080p and capping fps the card was throttling? just looking for some clarity here is all


----------



## naved777

Card is boosting to 1549 but isn't the graphics score kinda low for the clocks or is it fine ?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> so since i got the card i was lil underwhelmed with the fps i was getting on bf4. drops all the way down to low 60s and i kept think "this cant be right, all the other games run fine maxed out" so i went searching online and i found ppl with the same issue.
> 
> a suggestion that helped was cranking up the resolution scale right up and i also just uncapped the fps [had it capped at 120fps] and it seems to have helped! so my understanding is that the card needs to strecth its legs and being that im only gaming at 1080p and capping fps the card was throttling? just looking for some clarity here is all


your PC only as strong as the weakest link hardware.


----------



## Laithan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Laithan*
> 
> *Confirmed DSR works*
> 
> This is a *completely FREE test method* using Unigine Heaven that be performed with a 1080P monitor.
> 
> *(1) Set your desktop resolution to DSR 4x first
> (2) Configure Unigine Heaven to use SYSTEM resolution*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links to info and instructions again
> 
> 
> 
> *Link to instructions*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1730#post_24282928
> 
> *Super throttle bug*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1310#post_24192145
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1760#post_24290762
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance for anyone who tests and can help us determine if this issue is Gigabyte GTX 980Ti specific, impacts some other brands, or impacts them ALL.
> 
> *EDIT:* tip, right-click pic and select open in new tab for a better view


^
*Quoting myself to draw more attention to this SUPER THROTTLE BUG

(yes you should care if you have a 980Ti).*

I know this is a busy thread but we are reaching out to the community here and *NEED YOUR HELP to determine if this is an issue impacting ALL 980Ti's, some, or JUST Gigabyte. DSR info above simply helps expand the test audience. Before adding the DSR INFO you were required to have a 4k monitor to be eligible to test.. DSR makes testing for the SUPER THROTTLE BUG possible with even a 1080P monitor.*

Folks this SUPER THROTTLE BUG is a real issue and should be given the appropriate attention and should not be forgotten. *YOU* are the audience needed at this time. We need volunteers to "DIG IN" a little bit and run these tests to see if other non-Gigabyte cards are also experiencing this SUPER THROTTLE BUG.

I suspect you'll want to KNOW if YOUR CARD has the bug also right?!?.

This is NOT just an issue for a MOD BIOS anymore as it can occur even with STOCK BIOS if conditions are right.

I am happy to help clarify any of the steps and even walk you through testing correctly (if conditions are not right it won't occur).
_Please PM me or reply here if you aren't cleat on how to test_.

This is not cool!










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikjoA*
> 
> Stupid question, is it ok to flash these bios on a MSI Gaming 980 Ti ?
> I'm pretty sure it is, but hmmm it's new and expensive thus I need someone to confirm ^^ My main concern is because they have different PCBs...
> 
> I've already made a 2 backup of my bios with hashes. And uploaded it on MF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just need to press "y" to confirm


*NO!!*
I hope you didn't.. I don't mean to sound stern I just hope I can catch you before you do it. *You NEVER want to flash a BIOS from ANOTHER PCB on to your PCB that is different.*

If you have an MSI Gaming card then you want to extract *YOUR BIOS* and use that one to MOD. Take the BIOS posted in the OP and open it side by side with yours, copy over all the values. This way you are CERTAIN that the BIOS is the correct one for YOUR CARD and won't be taking risks of bricking it









I seriously hope you didn't flash an EVGA SC BIOS on to your MSI 6G. A very common mistake but fixable.


----------



## Wihglah

Well, I won the silicon lottery with my 980, and lost with my 980ti. ASIC is 69.4

It's an EVGA ACX2+ and so far I have established that 1400MHz on the core is good, 1450 is no good. Also - afterburner gives me no option to up the voltage - is this normal?

Maybe it will improve under water.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Well, I won the silicon lottery with my 980, and lost with my 980ti. ASIC is 69.4
> 
> It's an EVGA ACX2+ and so far I have established that 1400MHz on the core is good, 1450 is no good. Also - afterburner gives me no option to up the voltage - is this normal?
> 
> Maybe it will improve under water.


Go into AB Settings, click Unlock Voltage Control.


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Well, I won the silicon lottery with my 980, and lost with my 980ti. ASIC is 69.4
> 
> It's an EVGA ACX2+ and so far I have established that 1400MHz on the core is good, 1450 is no good. Also - afterburner gives me no option to up the voltage - is this normal?
> 
> Maybe it will improve under water.


You'll be fine after water and a bios flash for sure. Before modding a bios for my card the problem wasn't voltage related, rather the Power Limit. Raise your TDP a little bit and your Power Target for headroom with the Maxwell Bios Tweaker and your crashes will occur at much higher clocks. Get that thing under water first though


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Go into AB Settings, click Unlock Voltage Control.


already done.

Hmmm - I will re-install AB.

Yup - fixed after re-install. weird.


----------



## rolldog

Running 1 GPU, a Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming using Nvidia Surround on 3 x 4K monitors pushing a total resolution of 11990x2160 (bezel corrected).


----------



## Wihglah

Oookay.

+87mV and I am Heaven stable at 1465MHz,

I've got power throttling going on though, down to 1439MHz

I am at 110% on the power slider btw.

I am going to need a new BIOS. I will wait for my block to show up though.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Running 1 GPU, a Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming using Nvidia Surround on 3 x 4K monitors pushing a total resolution of 11990x2160 (bezel corrected).


I take it you game on Ultra Low or not at all?


----------



## rolldog

2 of these monitors arrived yesterday, but beforehand, I would game on 1 4K monitor with every setting maxed out. Works flawlessly even when I stream it through my Nvidia Android TV to my 4K TV. My 2nd card will be here in a couple of days and then 2-3 more weeks until EK releases their waterblock for these cards.


----------



## HeavyUser

Nice, yea I was maxing games on ultra with 1 card and one 4k monitor, bought a second so I could max newer AAA titles on Ultra as well


----------



## funfordcobra

What AAA games were you "maxing" on ultra with one card? 3x 4k screens while sounds cool, is totally counterproductive for gaming at this point of time. Even 4 way SLI will have trouble pushing it while syncing with each other correctly. Plus, you would run out of vram very fast with only 6gb at your disposal.

If you're talking about 5 year old games I can see it. When people say AAA, it means current big budget. While crysis 3 was triple AAA in 2012 it is not considered AAA in 2015 for example.


----------



## carlhil2

I am lucky to push 60fps playing GTA V maxed out in sli, except for 2xAA, I was getting better frames with my Titan X's with lower clocks....







..but, still, I love my cards..


----------



## Xoriam

Bought a Classy









Just gotta wait for it now


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am lucky to push 60fps playing GTA V maxed out in sli, except for 2xAA, I was getting better frames with my Titan X's with lower clocks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but, still, I love my cards..


I knew you would regret downgrading. Time to sell your Ti's and buy some used TX's!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I knew you would regret downgrading. Time to sell your Ti's and buy some used TX's!


Nah, I am good til the next best new thingy drops...







the memory leak thing going on in that game though, my ram "use" goes past 12gb, then, you know what happens...Stutter Fest..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nah, I am good til the next best new thingy drops...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the memory leak thing going on in that game though, my ram "use" goes past 12gb, then, you know what happens...Stutter Fest..


My friend, there's no memory leak problem over on my end. You can guess why.









Sucks that Nvidia is releasing these problematic drivers. I haven't ran into any issues myself because of all the ram my system has but I know tons of folks that are. Seems like they can't keep up with the Windows 10/DX12/VR transition.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> My friend, there's no memory leak problem over on my end. You can guess why.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks that Nvidia is releasing these problematic drivers. I haven't ran into any issues myself because of all the ram my system has but I know tons of folks that are. Seems like they can't keep up with the Windows 10/DX12/VR transition.


Yup, silly me for downgrading on the vRAM, 12GB was perfect, , oh, well...


----------



## cmhdlucky13

Guys i have an issue i hope someone can shed some light on.

I have a evga 980 ti sc+ with a fullcover waterblock+backplate.

With the stock bios using AB it will throttle down on power usage and will not go beyond 1294 mhz

If i go to sheyster's 1281mv Bios (thanks for sharing them btw) it will actualy throttle much harder and doesnt get passed 1100 mhz.
It will go higher at the start but will use 121% power and throttle down directly.

Now i switched to his stock voltage but 425W bios. now it does ramp up a lot more up to 1593 mhz and with 87mv over voltage is actually surprising long stable (30min on full load then i got artifacts so i killed it).

Now my question is anyone having similar issues that the high voltage bios is actually limiting your boost clock more then stock? Or am i doing something wrong that causes the issue.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yup, silly me for downgrading on the vRAM, 12GB was perfect, , oh, well...


Not everyone is meant to be a Titan.









You know I'm messing with you. I'm positive Nvidia will release a proper driver soon and this memory leak nonsense will be a thing of the past.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Not everyone is meant to be a Titan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I'm messing with you. I'm positive Nvidia will release a proper driver soon and this memory leak nonsense will be a thing of the past.

















can't wait...


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't wait...


What differences are you seeing with your 980 TI's and the TX's you had? I almost purchased 2 980 TI's but chickened out.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> What differences are you seeing with your 980 TI's and the TX's you had? I almost purchased 2 980 TI's but chickened out.


Gaming wise,really no difference, benching wise, well, you know the deal...sli 980Ti crushes most games that I play @4k...max settings with 4xAA is a killer in GTA V...I know, 'you don't need more than 2xAA....", it looks NICE on my screen @4x...I run 1480 with +400 on the ram...anyways, I am about to put together a Skylake build to game/bench.....


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> your PC only as strong as the weakest link hardware.


4690k at stock? now this sucks, im getting like 90fps on bf4 at high with filters off


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Gaming wise,really no difference, benching wise, well, you know the deal...sli 980Ti crushes most games that I play @4k...max settings with 4xAA is a killer in GTA V...I know, 'you don't need more than 2xAA....", it looks NICE on my screen @4x...I run 1480 with +400 on the ram...anyways, I am about to put together a Skylake build to game/bench.....


I can get a 6700k for relatively cheap but I'm not sure it's worth dumping my current setup for Skylake. I want 8 cores!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I can get a 6700k for relatively cheap but I'm not sure it's worth dumping my current setup for Skylake. I want 8 cores!


I know you do, would b happy to welcome you to the club..


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I know you do, would b happy to welcome you to the club..


Why you little rascal. ..


----------



## Clos

Woooooo, i just ordered my two 980ti hybrid last night! I just so happen to find thrn in stock, thanks to coming across jacob's link on the forums. I'll post pics as soon as they arrive ?

So excited!


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Gaming wise,really no difference, benching wise, well, you know the deal...sli 980Ti crushes most games that I play @4k...max settings with 4xAA is a killer in GTA V...I know, 'you don't need more than 2xAA....", it looks NICE on my screen @4x...I run 1480 with +400 on the ram...anyways, I am about to put together a Skylake build to game/bench.....


MFAA+2XMSAA= 4x MSAA and less frames cost. Also you're only 4K.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> 4690k at stock? now this sucks, im getting like 90fps on bf4 at high with filters off


yep you're CPU can't keep up. Even faster CPU couldnt keep up with the 980Ti at 1080P. Google it up, plenty of threads about it. The only CPU letting the 980Ti fully breath at 1080P right now is 5960X or Skylake 6770K. Also your monitor is 60hz so it only refresh 60 times, so higher frames rates is just bragging rights and doesnt do a damn thing for gameplay. Anyone that say it's better or they feel it smoother having higher framerates than their monitor, are crazy in their heads.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> MFAA+2XMSAA= 4x MSAA and less frames cost. Also you're only 4K.


True, but, I am not a baller like you...







oops, my bad, I was thinking of the cat with 3x4K with 3 cards...







I can dream though..


----------



## EarlZ

at +400Mhz memory
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> 4690k at stock? now this sucks, im getting like 90fps on bf4 at high with filters off
> 
> 
> 
> yep you're CPU can't keep up. Even faster CPU couldnt keep up with the 980Ti at 1080P. Google it up, plenty of threads about it. The only CPU letting the 980Ti fully breath at 1080P right now is 5960X or Skylake 6770K. Also your monitor is 60hz so it only refresh 60 times, so higher frames rates is just bragging rights and doesnt do a damn thing for gameplay. Anyone that say it's better or they feel it smoother having higher framerates than their monitor, are crazy in their heads.
Click to expand...

Which specific titles are we talking about that cant keep up with the 980Ti @ 1080P? And can you show some actual game benchmarks that the 5960X / 6770K is indeed keeping up.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> yep you're CPU can't keep up. Even faster CPU couldnt keep up with the 980Ti at 1080P. Google it up, plenty of threads about it. The only CPU letting the 980Ti fully breath at 1080P right now is 5960X or Skylake 6770K. Also your monitor is 60hz so it only refresh 60 times, so higher frames rates is just bragging rights and doesnt do a damn thing for gameplay. Anyone that say it's better or they feel it smoother having higher framerates than their monitor, are crazy in their heads.


While i mostly agree with you, if you're twitch gaming and you can't afford or didn't get a 144hz monitor, you don't still don't vsync. Not me but it's common practice to set your monitors on very low res and kick the framerates up, even a screen tare can show you some info.


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> yep you're CPU can't keep up. Even faster CPU couldnt keep up with the 980Ti at 1080P. Google it up, plenty of threads about it. The only CPU letting the 980Ti fully breath at 1080P right now is 5960X or Skylake 6770K. Also your monitor is 60hz so it only refresh 60 times, so higher frames rates is just bragging rights and doesnt do a damn thing for gameplay. Anyone that say it's better or they feel it smoother having higher framerates than their monitor, are crazy in their heads.


Running a 3570k/980 Ti with 4k display and I can tell you for whatever reason turning AA on in BF4 makes a difference even if the FPS doesn't drop below 60. I normally keep it in the 80-90 FPS range for this reason as it seems to have tearing/studdering with AA enabled. Not sure if it's a driver issue or CPU thing.

I can tell you I'm not real happy with how late some things are rendered in BF4 with this Nvidia GPU vs my old AMD. For example I was diving in a jet on a flag and was able to spot an enemy and fire on him while he was under a buildings roof and as I got closer the roof suddenly appeared but I was still able to kill him. While it was cool i got the kill, graphically Nvidias weird little issues leave a lot to be desired considerin everyone raves about their hardware and drivers.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> I can tell you I'm not real happy with how late some things are rendered in BF4 with this Nvidia GPU vs my old AMD. For example I was diving in a jet on a flag and was able to spot an enemy and fire on him while he was under a buildings roof and as I got closer the roof suddenly appeared but I was still able to kill him. While it was cool i got the kill, graphically Nvidias weird little issues leave a lot to be desired considerin everyone raves about their hardware and drivers.


Compared to AMD us Nvidia users have a lot to "rave" about


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clos*
> 
> Woooooo, i just ordered my two 980ti hybrid last night! I just so happen to find thrn in stock, thanks to coming across jacob's link on the forums. I'll post pics as soon as they arrive ?
> 
> So excited!


Your gonna love em. I love mine. Now i just gotta get some better cable management done after my new PSU arrives.

All these AIO units relly make my Phanteks Luxe case look small.


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Compared to AMD us Nvidia users have a lot to "rave" about


Rant*


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> True, but, I am not a baller like you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oops, my bad, I was thinking of the cat with 3x4K with 3 cards...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can dream though..


To be honest you really don't need MSAA at 4k. Unless you're like me who like to make things work like a slaves cause you paid hard earn money SMAA injection does way better job and cost less performance.

Here's an example of my GTAV custom timecycle + ENB + Reshade SMAA ultra. 4K. Single 980Ti have plenty of power.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Compared to AMD us Nvidia users have a lot to "rave" about


AMD don't even play on the same league. So no point of comparing.


----------



## charlievoviii

...............


----------



## hax0red

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> AMD don't even play on the same league. So no point of comparing.


Yeah stupid AMD rendering things that are visible. Doesn't AMD know that jist eats up performance. It's becoming clear to me why AMD gpus seem to get faster with age & updates while Nvidia slows down.

Me? I'd rather admit what I own isn't all that great and consider the variables for future purchasing reference. Others it seems the old adage ignorance is bliss works for them.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> Yeah stupid AMD rendering things that are visible. Doesn't AMD know that jist eats up performance. It's becoming clear to me why AMD gpus seem to get faster with age & updates while Nvidia slows down.
> 
> Me? I'd rather admit what I own isn't all that great and consider the variables for future purchasing reference. Others it seems the old adage ignorance is bliss works for them.


So quit complaining like a Little Bird and go buy yourself an awesome super powered AMD card, enjoy getting a new broken driver every 6 months


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> Running a 3570k/980 Ti with 4k display and I can tell you for whatever reason turning AA on in BF4 makes a difference even if the FPS doesn't drop below 60. I normally keep it in the 80-90 FPS range for this reason as it seems to have tearing/studdering with AA enabled. Not sure if it's a driver issue or CPU thing.
> 
> I can tell you I'm not real happy with how late some things are rendered in BF4 with this Nvidia GPU vs my old AMD. For example I was diving in a jet on a flag and was able to spot an enemy and fire on him while he was under a buildings roof and as I got closer the roof suddenly appeared but I was still able to kill him. While it was cool i got the kill, graphically Nvidias weird little issues leave a lot to be desired considerin everyone raves about their hardware and drivers.


The draw distance setting in the game is MESH which should be set on ULTRA. Also, the FOV setting has draw distance effects so do not use too high of FOV. I recommend around 90 for Soldier and Vehicle. Hope this helps


----------



## rolldog

I don't know about games running at higher FPS than your monitor's refresh rate, but I have a camera that records video at 120fps,and when I play the videos on my monitor, they look fine. It's 120fps at 1080P,not 4K. 4K only records at 30fps. Once my 2nd 980 Ti comes in next week, then I'll be able to see how game play is at 120fps.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirKnight7*
> 
> The draw distance setting in the game is MESH which should be set on ULTRA. Also, the FOV setting has draw distance effects so do not use too high of FOV. I recommend around 90 for Soldier and Vehicle. Hope this helps


There are no fixes for stupidity


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> To be honest you really don't need MSAA at 4k. Unless you're like me who like to make things work like a slaves cause you paid hard earn money SMAA injection does way better job and cost less performance.
> 
> Here's an example of my GTAV custom timecycle + ENB + Reshade SMAA ultra. 4K. Single 980Ti have plenty of power.


Nice, what's your frames?


----------



## danielhowk

Gonna buy a 980TI
but cant decide between MSI 980ti 6G
or EVGA sc+ acx2+
or EVGA Classfied
Just doing air cooling. i know the evga classfied full potential is liquid cooling but for additional $30 . at the end of the day will classfied still be better than evga sc+ acx2+ in terms of air cooling. because of the base clock speed is already higher. even though is not liquid cooling evga classfied should still be better than sc+ acx2+ right ?
thanks again


----------



## hax0red

Thanks SirKnight, tried them in the past without success. Still doesn't act like my AMD setup I ran previous to the 980 Ti including a texture flickering that gETD worse with high altitude.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> There are no fixes for stupidity


Since I've Inquired on the Nvidia forums, here and battlelog with all the same opinions it's safe to say I've tried it all including a 970, 980 and 980 Ti. I have also tried formatting, windows 8.1, windows 10, several drivers, two CPU's, more ram(32gb) and every setting I can find in game and within Nvidias control panel.

I do notice you taking credit for an actual intelligent reply. My previous comment rings true.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice, what's your frames?


on single card average is 42fps, lowest dip is 36 at high density grass area with Ai. With two cards 60fps locked sometime get dip to low 50fps. My game got a lot of 4k texture and other mods like peds and cars, also more new Ai. Your PC is faster than my pc, that beast 5960x.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hax0red*
> 
> Yeah stupid AMD rendering things that are visible. Doesn't AMD know that jist eats up performance. It's becoming clear to me why AMD gpus seem to get faster with age & updates while Nvidia slows down.
> 
> Me? I'd rather admit what I own isn't all that great and consider the variables for future purchasing reference. Others it seems the old adage ignorance is bliss works for them.


do you know money? If yes go read up on Nvidia and AMD quarterly earning. AMD is hurting while Nvidia gaining it market share . So yes you're right why Nvidia slow down cause AMD is not a threat. The funny thing is that even with consoles using AMD parts they still can't make money.

http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/08/11/nvidias-strong-quarter-is-bad-news-for-advanced-mi.aspx
http://www.vrworld.com/2015/04/17/amds-loss-deepens-after-disastrous-quarter/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I don't know about games running at higher FPS than your monitor's refresh rate, but I have a camera that records video at 120fps,and when I play the videos on my monitor, they look fine. It's 120fps at 1080P,not 4K. 4K only records at 30fps. Once my 2nd 980 Ti comes in next week, then I'll be able to see how game play is at 120fps.


yeah if you have 120hz or higher monitor, cause if you don't, all you're really doing is over work your PC for nothing. 60hz monitor refresh 60 times and no more.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> do you know money? If yes go read up on Nvidia and AMD quarterly earning. AMD is hurting while Nvidia gaining it market share . So yes you're right why Nvidia slow down cause AMD is not a threat. The funny thing is that even with consoles using AMD parts they still can't make money.


It's just sad. Nvidia cheats hard. implements gameworks and other optimalizations (pays developers to optimize their engine for their products while using the biggest disadvantages on amd cards to slow them down). The only option for AMD to survive is to sell their products with minimum profit until they come with a superb product (what is very hard because of their bad profits last generations = less R&D)

Freesync, Mantle, Vulkan. It says it all. AMD really tries to improve gaming quality but Nvidia on their other hand have more customers so they can start to implement things which will cost money (gsync, gameworks (need to upgrade..) etc etc..


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> It's just sad. Nvidia cheats hard. implements gameworks and other optimalizations (pays developers to optimize their engine for their products while using the biggest disadvantages on amd cards to slow them down). The only option for AMD to survive is to sell their products with minimum profit until they come with a superb product (what is very hard because of their bad profits last generations = less R&D)
> 
> Freesync, Mantle, Vulkan. It says it all. AMD really tries to improve gaming quality but Nvidia on their other hand have more customers so they can start to implement things which will cost money (gsync, gameworks (need to upgrade..) etc etc..


haha lol lmao

that is what I used to think like 10 years ago when ATI ruled, guess what? it was their own fault that they could not come up with competing ecosystem.

in the end

I'd prefer working gameworks than empty tech like tressfx that nobody implement.


----------



## Wihglah

Wow, my GPU loves extra voltage.

at +87mv, I am stable at 1500Mhz, right up until I power throttle and the voltage drops. Then the application crashes.

I clearly need 125% on the slider.


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys AB is reporting I am reaching 65°C on GPU(1) which is the bottom card I think?, whilst GPU(2) only reaches 48°C. Please take a look at my rig and let me know what is wrong. Why is GPU(1) getting so hot after gaming for 15 mins DAI!? Do I need more ventilation,fans? Better airflow??? Or something else?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys AB is reporting I am reaching 65°C on GPU(1) which is the bottom card I think?, whilst GPU(2) only reaches 48°C. Please take a look at my rig and let me know what is wrong. Why is GPU(1) getting so hot after gaming for 15 mins DAI!? Do I need more ventilation,fans? Better airflow??? Or something else?


Your lower card radiator is being cooled with air which has already cooled your upper card. (ie warm air) Change it to intake rather than exhaust. This wiil help you overall airflow as well, although you CPU temps may rise a bit.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Your lower card radiator is being cooled with air which has already cooled your upper card. (ie warm air) Change it to intake rather than exhaust. This wiil help you overall airflow as well, although you CPU temps may rise a bit.


Ok thanks I will try this later on in the week. I am really sad it is raising so high, I can't game for hours knowing one of the cards is getting that hot on stock voltage and clocks on liquid.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys AB is reporting I am reaching 65°C on GPU(1) which is the bottom card I think?, whilst GPU(2) only reaches 48°C. Please take a look at my rig and let me know what is wrong. Why is GPU(1) getting so hot after gaming for 15 mins DAI!? Do I need more ventilation,fans? Better airflow??? Or something else?


I think you may be having air bubbles in your top card. Try switching the rads position so that the pump is always lower than the rad.


----------



## JAKZ

I'm looking to flash my card with one of the modified bios files, but my current bios is version 84.00.32.00.94 and the modded bios file is based off of a version 84.00.32.00.90 bios. Will this matter or should I try to mod my original bios? My card is also not a SC version either.


----------



## JAKZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys AB is reporting I am reaching 65°C on GPU(1) which is the bottom card I think?, whilst GPU(2) only reaches 48°C. Please take a look at my rig and let me know what is wrong. Why is GPU(1) getting so hot after gaming for 15 mins DAI!? Do I need more ventilation,fans? Better airflow??? Or something else?


Are you radiator tubes long enough to reach the front intake? I have that same case and have a 240mm XSPC rad in the front. I'd move both those 120s to the front and get rid of the 200mm fan, it's loud anyway.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> do you know money? If yes go read up on Nvidia and AMD quarterly earning. AMD is hurting while Nvidia gaining it market share . So yes you're right why Nvidia slow down cause AMD is not a threat. The funny thing is that even with consoles using AMD parts they still can't make money.
> 
> http://www.fool.com/investing/general/2015/08/11/nvidias-strong-quarter-is-bad-news-for-advanced-mi.aspx
> http://www.vrworld.com/2015/04/17/amds-loss-deepens-after-disastrous-quarter/
> yeah if you have 120hz or higher monitor, cause if you don't, all you're really doing is over work your PC for nothing. 60hz monitor refresh 60 times and no more.


Actually, I know money. I'm a hedge fund manager. Honestly, I wouldn't buy either stock. Company wise, yes, Nvidia does have their act together, while AMD is about to be acquired by MSFT. Makes sense since MSFT has gradually been shifting their business model from being strictly a software company to a hardware and software company. I think in the long run this will actually be a good thing since MSFT is generating $1 billion a month in free cash flow (extra money left over after all their expenses have been paid), and they'll be able to hire, and pay, top talent to come on board. I don't really think it'll have too much impact on Nvidia since Nvidia is always years ahead of AMD when it comes to technology, but it will allow MSFT to start creating lots of new devices which will be able to run some sort of version of Windows 10. MSFT will be doing things with Windows 10 that GOOG has already achieved with Android (being able to run, and be controlled, on everything from PCs, phones, tablets, consoles, A/C thermostats, refrigerators, etc). Whether this works or not is a different story, but yes, to validate what you said about earnings, Nvidia has their s*$! together, while AMD will be selling out. AMD has always been the cheaper second guy in whatever business they ventured into, graphics cards, CPUs, etc, but that's fine because there is a market for it. I think your going to see some interesting things from them in a few years, but I don't think they will, or have ever, been a threat to Nvidia. There's my $0.02.


----------



## rakesh27

Guys,

Sorry for the change in subject, i need a few answers....

Anyways im running a AMD PowerColor 295x2 for any games, then when i feel like it i switch over to my EVGA 980Ti Hybrid SC (recently converted)....

I thought maybe i would have problems having both sets of drivers in my PC, as well having both cards in my rig on at the same time, from what everyone said it should work and it does, not one problem... (touch wood)

Well for the 980ti im using the EVGA overclock tool, ive pushed the overclock up on the GPU/Mem at 50%.... what i want to knows whats the best way to overclock to the maxium... should i

1) Keep pushing up the slider on both (GPU/Mem) until it breaks
2) Or should i do them seperately the slider
3) Or should i use the voltage slider for both and how much by is safe...

Ive never needed to overclock my GPU's as i thought they are fast enough, CPU and Memory now thats another story, i def do overclock those, i would greateful to alittle insight on what ive asked.

Thanks all.


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Sorry for the change in subject, i need a few answers....
> 
> Anyways im running a AMD PowerColor 295x2 for any games, then when i feel like it i switch over to my EVGA 980Ti Hybrid SC (recently converted)....
> 
> I thought maybe i would have problems having both sets of drivers in my PC, as well having both cards in my rig on at the same time, from what everyone said it should work and it does, not one problem... (touch wood)
> 
> Well for the 980ti im using the EVGA overclock tool, ive pushed the overclock up on the GPU/Mem at 50%.... what i want to knows whats the best way to overclock to the maxium... should i
> 
> 1) Keep pushing up the slider on both (GPU/Mem) until it breaks
> 2) Or should i do them seperately the slider
> 3) Or should i use the voltage slider for both and how much by is safe...
> 
> Ive never needed to overclock my GPU's as i thought they are fast enough, CPU and Memory now thats another story, i def do overclock those, i would greateful to alittle insight on what ive asked.
> 
> Thanks all.


This:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> For 980ti overclocking to 1500
> 
> 1. Set voltage to highest it will go in afterburner or precision x.
> 
> 2. Run your card at stock overclocks in benchmarks and see what the temperatures are like with Max voltage.
> 
> 3. Apply your overclock, I like to do 50 mhz increments at a time until I crash, then I go back to the last stable overclock and overclock by 15 mhz until it crashes then step back 15 mhz.
> 
> 4. Start increasing fan speed to keep temperatures under 70c even at max voltage and overclock
> 
> 5. Slowly lower the voltage on the card then test with benchmarks until the card crashes, raise the voltage back to where it doesn't crash.
> 
> Max stable air overclock found pretty easily. You can go more if you can get Temps down more with higher fan speeds or more voltage but for 24 7 use that doesn't really do much.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> I think you may be having air bubbles in your top card. Try switching the rads position so that the pump is always lower than the rad.


But I don't think the top card is the one that is getting extra hot. GPU(1) via AB is bottom card rite?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAKZ*
> 
> Are you radiator tubes long enough to reach the front intake? I have that same case and have a 240mm XSPC rad in the front. I'd move both those 120s to the front and get rid of the 200mm fan, it's loud anyway.


Unfortunately the rads cannot reach the front, it comes close but no cigar. I can make it reach the front if I had 2x 120mm fans sandwiched together then the radiator. Is it ok to have 2 fans sandwiched together?


----------



## Dotachin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> But I don't think the top card is the one that is getting extra hot. GPU(1) via AB is bottom card rite?
> Unfortunately the rads cannot reach the front, it comes close but no cigar. I can make it reach the front if I had 2x 120mm fans sandwiched together then the radiator. Is it ok to have 2 fans sandwiched together?


Perhaps you can buy 2 of the cheapest 120mm fan you find and remove the blades?


----------



## muhd86

Guys I plan on getting galax gtx 980ti

I have 2 options galax or.evga .

I have quad gtx 980.how.much of a performance diff can I expect from a gtx 980ti

I will be doing quad sli


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> I will be doing quad sli


Have you researched quad sli and the horrendous scaling it offers?

http://www.maximumpc.com/geforce-gtx-980-ti-3-way-sli-overkilling-it/


----------



## Wihglah

Hmm, so I have flashed my power limits up considerably. Not quite as far as some, but enough so they won't be a factor.

I am seeing a little thermal throttling from 1450 to 1436 at 60C (ish), but that shouldn't be an issue when my block arrives.

This card is certainly a lot faster than my 980 was/is. Needs a bit more tweaking and it should be fine.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Perhaps you can buy 2 of the cheapest 120mm fan you find and remove the blades?


I guess I will also give this a shot.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dotachin*
> 
> Perhaps you can buy 2 of the cheapest 120mm fan you find and remove the blades?


I was going to suggest a couple of 120mm rad shrouds but that would achieve the same thing







You'll also need to think about how you're going to secure them i.e. longer screws or something.

Cheers.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so lightning will smash HOF, CLASSY KPE and al others correct?


----------



## TK421

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so lightning will smash HOF, CLASSY KPE and al others correct?


it's all on the GPU silicon lottery since maxwell doesn't respond that well to voltage increases


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> Guys I plan on getting galax gtx 980ti
> 
> I have 2 options galax or.evga .
> 
> I have quad gtx 980.how.much of a performance diff can I expect from a gtx 980ti
> 
> I will be doing quad sli


not worth it. Max i would go is 3 cards. But performance between 2 cards and 3 cards is not that big.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> It's just sad. Nvidia cheats hard. implements gameworks and other optimalizations (pays developers to optimize their engine for their products while using the biggest disadvantages on amd cards to slow them down). The only option for AMD to survive is to sell their products with minimum profit until they come with a superb product (what is very hard because of their bad profits last generations = less R&D)
> 
> Freesync, Mantle, Vulkan. It says it all. AMD really tries to improve gaming quality but Nvidia on their other hand have more customers so they can start to implement things which will cost money (gsync, gameworks (need to upgrade..) etc etc..


What about AMD mantle wouldnt that consider implemented optimization? i should call that AMD cheating too? Typical AMD user users being hypocrite. You have to prove my point why Nvidia is better cause they use their money and dev team to optimize games for Nvidia users. Well keep bragging about what AMD have done and yet every games come out AMD hurting and making excuses, and pointing fingers. The Product only as good as things supports it. In this case it's a perfect example you get what you pay for. In the mean time i will enjoy my Nvidia.

Good example will be Witcher 3. Cdprojekt gave AMD a chance to come out to to optimize, but they didnt. You can google the whole story.

*AMD slogan should be "Call it best, Than make excuses later why it's NOT".*


----------



## scaramonga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys AB is reporting I am reaching 65°C on GPU(1) which is the bottom card I think?, whilst GPU(2) only reaches 48°C. Please take a look at my rig and let me know what is wrong. Why is GPU(1) getting so hot after gaming for 15 mins DAI!? Do I need more ventilation,fans? Better airflow??? Or something else?


The fan on 860i PSU is sucking air out of the case and out through back of unit (blowing on PSU components) as it should. Just thought you should know, as you have the arrow in pic wrong way round


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so lightning will smash HOF, CLASSY KPE and al others correct?


depends on what you define as "smash". Maxwell is pretty damn close to the limit that the ASIC can do with 28nm at the regular 30-90 degree Celsius range, even with extra voltage. I doubt there will be massively extra OC headroom unless MSI guarantees good quality ASICs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Wow, my GPU loves extra voltage.
> 
> at +87mv, I am stable at 1500Mhz, right up until I power throttle and the voltage drops. Then the application crashes.
> 
> I clearly need 125% on the slider.


Out of Curiosity, whats your ASIC %?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> on single card average is 42fps, lowest dip is 36 at high density grass area with Ai. With two cards 60fps locked sometime get dip to low 50fps. My game got a lot of 4k texture and other mods like peds and cars, also more new Ai. Your PC is faster than my pc, that beast 5960x.


Do you use the "Packed Peds" mod? str8 comedy...


----------



## Shadowdane

Ok... does anyone know what all the values in the Power Table are for?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys AB is reporting I am reaching 65°C on GPU(1) which is the bottom card I think?, whilst GPU(2) only reaches 48°C. Please take a look at my rig and let me know what is wrong. Why is GPU(1) getting so hot after gaming for 15 mins DAI!? Do I need more ventilation,fans? Better airflow??? Or something else?


I had a similar issue my top card was about 15C hotter... I swapped the position of the 2 cards and now they is only 2-4C difference between the cards.
I think one card ran a bit hotter and it was on the bottom heating up the top card.

Those backplates don't disapate heat very quickly, I know mine get extremely hot after 15-20 mins of gaming.


----------



## shadow85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowdane*
> 
> Ok... does anyone know what all the values in the Power Table are for?
> I had a similar issue my top card was about 15C hotter... I swapped the position of the 2 cards and now they is only 2-4C difference between the cards.
> I think one card ran a bit hotter and it was on the bottom heating up the top card.
> 
> Those backplates don't disapate heat very quickly, I know mine get extremely hot after 15-20 mins of gaming.


Hmm, thanks for the info, I'll also try this.


----------



## blackhole2013

Im happy got my Gigabyte 980 ti G1 to 1500 core and 1900 memory almost at 17000 in fire strike I cant seem to get any more without it crashing ... ASIC quality 76% .. lots of coil whine tho


----------



## Chris899

Hello.

My friend and me got our msi gtx 980 ti gaming a few days before. He gets an asic of 72% and me only got 64%. He has an out-of-the-box performance of 1342 mhz an mine has 1304 mhz. Both with max temp- and powertarget. His card does overclocking with +50mv and +125mhz-core with stable 1479mhz and mine only gots 1451mhz. Both cards were at approx 81 degrees and dont have coil-whine...

Found an interesting post (43) from hawky about asic-quality: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/264145-fragen-zum-asic-5.html


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris899*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> My friend and me got our msi gtx 980 ti gaming a few days before. He gets an asic of 72% and me only got 64%. He has an out-of-the-box performance of 1342 mhz an mine has 1304 mhz. Both with max temp- and powertarget. His card does overclocking with +50mv and +125mhz-core with stable 1479mhz and mine only gots 1451mhz. Both cards were at approx 81 degrees and dont have coil-whine...
> 
> Found an interesting post (43) from hawky about asic-quality: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/264145-fragen-zum-asic-5.html


what do you get on your fire strike 3dmark score ?


----------



## Castaile

Redid some settings and my results:
With 71.4% ASIC non-sli Classy, I'm hitting 71-73c (22-23c room)at max +66mhz core +62mhz memory: ~1460 mhz core clock with auto-aggressive fan curve. 115% Power Target, 91c Temp Target, untouched voltage. The highest fan usage goes up to 80s%!








There's minor coil whine coming from the classy when I'm stress testing with Heaven. 3d Fire Strike is around the 14300 range.
I'm also experiencing video playback issues since the latest driver update(?). Guess I have to run more tests to find a more stable clock. Anyone experiencing new issues?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Do you use the "Packed Peds" mod? str8 comedy...


nope and that's for GTa IV not V.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris899*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> My friend and me got our msi gtx 980 ti gaming a few days before. He gets an asic of 72% and me only got 64%. He has an out-of-the-box performance of 1342 mhz an mine has 1304 mhz. Both with max temp- and powertarget. His card does overclocking with +50mv and +125mhz-core with stable 1479mhz and mine only gots 1451mhz. Both cards were at approx 81 degrees and dont have coil-whine...
> 
> Found an interesting post (43) from hawky about asic-quality: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overclocking-grafikkarten/264145-fragen-zum-asic-5.html


unless you put both cards on the same PC. If not than your test doesnt count.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Hi guys, what's the consensus on the best waterblock for these now? I noticed the EK one isn't being reprinted under 980Ti branding and they will always be Titan X engraved. That may bother me at some point... but I suppose I could deal with it if they were the best ones for the job.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi guys, what's the consensus on the best waterblock for these now? I noticed the EK one isn't being reprinted under 980Ti branding and they will always be Titan X engraved. That may bother me at some point... but I suppose I could deal with it if they were the best ones for the job.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Blocks are being made... not everybody has their blocks ready/for sale yet.
But expect either the Aquacomputer or the Watercool blocks to be the best ones. Although, maybe XSPC or Swiftech will surprise us.


----------



## Chris899

edit:

980 ti real world performance by increasing core-clock in project [email protected] settings: 1304mhz (default voltage) = 61fps, with 1400mhz (+40mv) = 65fps and 1450mhz (+50mv) = 66,5 fps!

(emitted with breaked video and exactly same scene/ picture)

(default fanprofile with a peak fanspeed of max 81% and max temp of 81 degrees)


----------



## spiderxjz82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Blocks are being made... not everybody has their blocks ready/for sale yet.
> But expect either the Aquacomputer or the Watercool blocks to be the best ones. Although, maybe XSPC or Swiftech will surprise us.


Was that with regards to the EK ones? As I saw a rep specifically state they are not 're-engraving' the blocks with 980 Ti written on them.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Was that with regards to the EK ones? As I saw a rep specifically state they are not 're-engraving' the blocks with 980 Ti written on them.


I can confirm this, I emailed EKWB recently and they are NOT re-engraving the blocks for 980Ti, so you have to stick with a TitanX wording on it


----------



## spiderxjz82

Yeah. Thought as much. Well, that's going to suck for my obsessive need for everything to be 'proper'.


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hemon*
> 
> Here:
> 
> 980TIECV3.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Modbios for the
> 
> EVGA 980 Ti Classified:
> 
> - Boost clock 1480mhz
> - Base clock 1190
> - 1.225 *unlocked* voltage (thanks to WerePug)
> - 375W default power target at 100%
> - custom fan profile
> - rock stable with my card (ASIC 63.4)
> - no power or voltage throttle
> 
> - based on: LN2 classified bios and zosons bios.
> 
> Flash at your own risk.


Hi everybody !

This bios is Good but i would have minimum 1290 mhz or 1350 mhz on BASE clock, is it possible ?
I would keep my boost at 1481 because my card can't go more with this bios (If someone have one wo is stable with 1500 Mhz boost, please tell me!!







)
If someone can make me this mod bios based on " 980TIECV3 "
Thanks a lot


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi guys, what's the consensus on the best waterblock for these now? I noticed the EK one isn't being reprinted under 980Ti branding and they will always be Titan X engraved. That may bother me at some point... but I suppose I could deal with it if they were the best ones for the job.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Heh, I have a buddy that I kinda compete with when it comes to upgrades. He bought a 980 Ti and I went Titan X. Well, my buddy purchased a Titan X EK block and now I call his card a Titan x wannabe! Annoys him every time.


----------



## JakXLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Im happy got my Gigabyte 980 ti G1 to 1500 core and 1900 memory almost at 17000 in fire strike I cant seem to get any more without it crashing ... ASIC quality 76% .. lots of coil whine tho


That's a pretty good place to be at. I have my MS 980 Ti Gaming 6G at 1500 and 4000 effective but I really didn't see any improvement after the 3800 mark.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> nope and that's for GTa IV not V.


The mod where pedestrians are all packing guns? They have the GTAV version also...


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Hi guys, what's the consensus on the best waterblock for these now? I noticed the EK one isn't being reprinted under 980Ti branding and they will always be Titan X engraved. That may bother me at some point... but I suppose I could deal with it if they were the best ones for the job.
> 
> Any other suggestions?


If you mount the titanX blocks correctly you can not see the titanX branding.

IMG_20150817_082153.jpg 674k .jpg file


IMG_20150817_082147.jpg 736k .jpg file


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Yeah. Thought as much. Well, that's going to suck for my obsessive need for everything to be 'proper'.


Well, you can always stick/paint something over it...
Something like a Turbo Rabbit decal _-flashback to the '80s-_










Spoiler: Worked/works for some yobbo's







But ultimately, unless you use PCI-E extender/risers to mount the cards differently, you wont see the label.


----------



## JoeDirt

*(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
*X64 Download Here*

*(Updated 8/17/2015)* NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
*X86 Download Here*


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blurp*
> 
> I'm at 1500 on water since yesterday with sheyster 425w. Ran a few 3DMark and Unigine Valley. Played Dragon Age Inquisition. No crash yet. Max temp : 50C.


I'm able to achieve +1500Mhz as well with my liquid cooled EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ cards. I am able to hit 1540Mhz on the GPU and 3950Mhz on the memory, and maintain stable benchmark runs. However, no level of overvolting will allow any higher clocks. Regardless, I'm very pleased with these results!


----------



## blurp

Played more than 100h of Dragon Age Inquisition without a single crash. GTA V & The Witcher are next on the list in the upcoming months. I would not be surprised to be forced to lower the clock a bit to maintain stability since those games are well known to push the GPU to the limit. I play @ 1440p 144 hz.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JakXLT*
> 
> That's a pretty good place to be at. I have my MS 980 Ti Gaming 6G at 1500 and 4000 effective but I really didn't see any improvement after the 3800 mark.


With everyone who's running a 980 Ti, 3DMark consistently shows 99%. You would think after so many people have run this test that the percentages would start dropping.


----------



## Chris899

Sys will be updated in my profile...

FireStrike-Score_17.08.2015_15997.jpg 1615k .jpg file


Unigine_Valley_Benchmark_1.0_20150817_1718.jpg 1489k .jpg file


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Im happy got my Gigabyte 980 ti G1 to 1500 core and 1900 memory almost at 17000 in fire strike I cant seem to get any more without it crashing ... ASIC quality 76% .. lots of coil whine tho


There's an easy cure for that fan noise and coil whine...liquid cooling FTW!









Seriously though, great OC on your 980Ti. I haven't tried to go higher than 3950Mhz on the memory clocks with my 980Ti cards as I too didn't see any improvement in performance or benchmark scores. I might try lowering my GPU clock back down to 1500Mhz and then try for 4000Mhz just to say that the cards were able to do it.


----------



## funfordcobra

liquid cooling does not eliminate coil whine..


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> liquid cooling does not eliminate coil whine..


Yes it does. No coil whine from my liquid cooled GTX980Ti cards thank you very much!


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Yes it does. No coil whine from my liquid cooled GTX980Ti cards thank you very much!


So it had coilwhine. You liquid cooled and it went away? Or are you assuming that your cards are liquid cooled and have no coil whine, hence NO gtx 980 TI cards that are liquid cooled have coil whine?


----------



## Mostafa Hijazi

Hello, My very first post. Very excited to show you my latest build, With EVGA 980 Ti's SC+. I hope you like it









http://s34.photobucket.com/user/shi7aa/media/IMG_1102_zpsgdjagd7f.jpg.html

Let me know what you think


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So it had coilwhine. You liquid cooled and it went away? Or are you assuming that your cards are liquid cooled and have no coil whine, hence NO gtx 980 TI cards that are liquid cooled have coil whine?


No assumption. There is no coil whine because my cards are liquid cooled.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mostafa Hijazi*
> 
> Hello, My very first post. Very excited to show you my latest build, With EVGA 980 Ti's SC+. I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think


Excellent build! Now all you have to do is to add those two GTX980Ti cards into your circuit


----------



## Mostafa Hijazi

I am glad you liked it









Definitely ... I will have another loop for the cards. Bottom rad...


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> There is no coil whine because my cards are liquid cooled.


Then you don't understand what coil whine is....

http://lifehacker.com/this-video-explains-what-coil-whine-is-and-how-to-avoid-1669522880

Here's a video to better educate yourself on coil whine.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> No assumption. There is no coil whine because my cards are liquid cooled.


Ok.. well that's not correct FYI. I have water blocked 980TIs under proper water blocks and coil whine did not reduce from stock coolers. So in the end, your post is an assumption because 980TI cards can have coil whine even if liquid cooled..


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mostafa Hijazi*
> 
> I am glad you liked it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely ... I will have another loop for the cards. Bottom rad...


Which waterpump are you using? I went with the Swiftech MCP655 w/PWM and I really like it. The pump motor varies the flow rate dependent upon the coolant temperature. The hotter the coolant gets, the higher the flow rate of the pump motor.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Ok.. well that's not correct FYI. I have water blocked 980TIs under proper water blocks and coil whine did not reduce from stock coolers. So in the end, your post is an assumption because 980TI cards can have coil whine even if liquid cooled..


Well, it is correct for me, so that is that.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Well, it is correct for me, so that is that.


Ignorance is bliss...lol

Edit: I really envy people like you


----------



## Wihglah

My 980 had coil whine and it was reduced by about 50% when I put on my EK Block.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Well, it is correct for me, so that is that.


So that means it's correct for everyone? Just wondering and not an insult, but is English your first language? Are you certain what an assumption is?

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/assumption

In which you need to prove (within reason) that every gtx 980 TI card underwater does not produce any audible coil whine. In which I just told you that mine do. Now what you just posted goes past an assumption and into the realm of ignorance.

Here is another for you.

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ignorant


----------



## rolldog

Awwwww, my graphics driver isn't approved. Who cares?


----------



## Luca T

Hi Guys,

Is it ok a daily/gaming voltage of 1,25v for two liquid cooled 980ti reference?


----------



## Mostafa Hijazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Well, it is correct for me, so that is that.


EK-DDC 3.2 . Upgraded with X-RES 140 reservoir .


----------



## aoch88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it ok a daily/gaming voltage of 1,25v for two liquid cooled 980ti reference?


I have 980 Ti SLI at 1.261V running daily and temps peak out at around 44C for both cards. Don't think there would be any issues with it


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I have 980 Ti SLI at 1.261V running daily and temps peak out at around 44C for both cards. Don't think there would be any issues with it


Which clock gpu/ram do you use for daily?

I would like a 1500/7800


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aoch88*
> 
> I have 980 Ti SLI at 1.261V running daily and temps peak out at around 44C for both cards. Don't think there would be any issues with it


44C peak ? I don't think so unless you are watercooled maybe.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> 44C peak ? I don't think so unless you are watercooled maybe.


With that temp I implied watercooling

Even because a daily at 1,26v on aircooling it's unusual


----------



## brian19876

Has anyone seen the evga hybrid kits ever in stock


----------



## on1yalad

Suggestions on what i am thinking about doing.

I have a SLI setup and i am running into a minor issue with fans and locked GPU core frequency

*Top Card* - Retail 980ti Hybrid - stock firmware / ASIC 74.9% @load 42-46c
*Bottom Card* - Stepped-Up 980ti ACX 2.0 - Stock firmware / ASIC 72.4% @load 39-43c

What is the communities suggestion on the following.

Exporting the Retail 980ti hybrid Bios and then flashing the 980ti ACX 2.0 Card with it?

The only thing i can tell is a difference in the bios is the "Boost Table" & default fan speeds. I assume there shouldn't there be any issues with the stock hybrid bios on the ACX card if that card had a hybrid cooler now too?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww, my graphics driver isn't approved. Who cares?


you cracked 18000 it must be your I7 helping you out what clocks where your 980 tis core and memory


----------



## Tman5293

I just got my 980 Ti today:










I upgraded from Crossfire 7970 GHz Editions. Here's a Firestrike comparison:


----------



## Cr4zYH3aD

Quick question here: I plan to buy the Zotac AMP! and overclock it. Is it a good card ? I've heard bad stories of dead fans, grinding fans and bad memory when buying graphics cards, and that the best cards are reference (but the cooling is not good).


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cr4zYH3aD*
> 
> Quick question here: I plan to buy the Zotac AMP! and overclock it. Is it a good card ? I've heard bad stories of dead fans, grinding fans and bad memory when buying graphics cards, and that the best cards are reference (but the cooling is not good).


I'm pretty happy with my reference card + an EVGA Hybrid kit and backplate. 72.5% Asic, 1550OC/8000 [email protected] 54C Max torture (1 Hour).


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mostafa Hijazi*
> 
> Hello, My very first post. Very excited to show you my latest build, With EVGA 980 Ti's SC+. I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://s34.photobucket.com/user/shi7aa/media/IMG_1102_zpsgdjagd7f.jpg.html
> 
> Let me know what you think


Looks good but dusty.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my reference card + an EVGA Hybrid kit and backplate. 72.5% Asic, 1550OC/8000 [email protected] 54C Max torture (1 Hour).


I have a couple of them. Bought reference cards (EVGA 980 Ti SC = 1102 MHz factory OC) at Fry's the first week they were on sale.

Followed that up with backplates the day they became available directly from EVGA, then bought the Hybrid kits directly from EVGA the day I received notice they were available. All in all it cost me a fair amount more than what I would have paid for "proper" Hybrid 980 Ti GPUs, but considering the long wait some people have had I am glad I did it that way.

Oh and my ASIC quality isn't very high on either card, 67.3 and 62.7. But they overclock just fine (boost up to 1491 MHz in Valley Benchmark @ 1440p, as shown by EVGA's PrecisionX, not Valley) the memory overclocks to 8 GHz (but for stable gaming I set a +200 MHz RAM and +100 MHz GPU Frequency overclock.)


----------



## carlhil2

Have anyone ever used one of these before  I want to use an extra psu that I have gathering dust to power my 3 fan controllers, etc... or, should I just use the other psu on it's own?


----------



## charlievoviii

someone need to update those modded bios on front page. Those are Old bios. The new one for EVGA card fix SLI and DisplayPort issues.

Here's the new one if anyone need it. It's for EVGA980TiSC+ACX2.0 Version 84.00.36.00.90

GM200-06192015.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> I have a couple of them. Bought reference cards (EVGA 980 Ti SC = 1102 MHz factory OC) at Fry's the first week they were on sale.
> 
> Followed that up with backplates the day they became available directly from EVGA, then bought the Hybrid kits directly from EVGA the day I received notice they were available. All in all it cost me a fair amount more than what I would have paid for "proper" Hybrid 980 Ti GPUs, but considering the long wait some people have had I am glad I did it that way.
> 
> Oh and my ASIC quality isn't very high on either card, 67.3 and 62.7. But they overclock just fine (boost up to 1491 MHz in Valley Benchmark @ 1440p, as shown by EVGA's PrecisionX, not Valley) the memory overclocks to 8 GHz (but for stable gaming I set a +200 MHz RAM and +100 MHz GPU Frequency overclock.)


Very nice, yeah I bought the 980ti and then had buyers remorse so I added a little fun.

I got worried about the vrms so I put a spot fan on the backplate and now it's cool to the touch at load. Doesn't do anything for the oc ha-ha..

I'll buy a real hybrid soon for sli but I don't really need it, actually I enjoy ocing more than gaming.


----------



## Gerbacio

great success!!!!

i have a EVGA 980ti SC ACX 2.0 ...

last night i went to ebay and got a reference cooler for a titan X for 50$ ...today i ordered the Hybrid cooler from evga as soon as it came in stock ....so before Saturday i will be rolling !!!

@12mv i can do 1500mhz core and 8ghz mem! so im excited to see what i can do with the hybrid









Thursday i receive my motherboard and ill be able to run the 5820k!!!! ...ive been rocking a 980ti with a 1090t lol


----------



## konceptz

Sounds like we will have basically the same setup. I have my 5820 at 4.6 with a corsair 110gtx.

It'll be fun to see how our systems bench.


----------



## Hipespipes

Love this man what Bridge is that a 60mm or a 40mm? I should receive my second card Wednesday and ordered the 60mm.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> someone need to update those modded bios on front page. Those are Old bios. The new one for EVGA card fix SLI and DisplayPort issues.


What's the DisplayPort issue you mentioned?

I'm on a KFA2 980 Ti HOF and my DisplayPort suddenly stopped working the other day after working fine for a week. Already went back to DVI and ordered a HDMI cable for use with my 2nd monitor.

During my troubleshooting efforts I also read something about DP connectors with 20 pins instead of 19 possibly damaging the hardware since that pin is for transmitting power or something. Had me a bit worried when the screen went dark since a Ti is like $850 here.


----------



## Mostafa Hijazi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Looks good but dusty.


Yes. Unfortunately where I live is very dusty. I will clean it today when I get back from work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hipespipes*
> 
> Love this man what Bridge is that a 60mm or a 40mm? I should receive my second card Wednesday and ordered the 60mm.


I assume you are talking to me ?!









This is the 2-way / 3-way SLI bridge. I have 2 slot spacing between the cards.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Sounds like we will have basically the same setup. I have my 5820 at 4.6 with a corsair 110gtx.
> 
> It'll be fun to see how our systems bench.


im down!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> someone need to update those modded bios on front page. Those are Old bios. The new one for EVGA card fix SLI and DisplayPort issues.
> 
> Here's the new one if anyone need it. It's for EVGA980TiSC+ACX2.0 Version 84.00.32.00.94
> 
> evgaSC.zip 152k .zip file


Where did you get it?

What do you mean for "new one"?
I didn't find it on any evga website


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Where did you get it?
> 
> What do you mean for "new one"?
> I didn't find it on any evga website


since when did EVGA list their BIOS ? all their bios are sent by their tech support. It's also listed on. It was release on June 9th 2015. It also come with newer shipment also. BTW that EVGASC.zip is the wrong bios version. I reuploaded the correct one.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> What's the DisplayPort issue you mentioned?
> 
> I'm on a KFA2 980 Ti HOF and my DisplayPort suddenly stopped working the other day after working fine for a week. Already went back to DVI and ordered a HDMI cable for use with my 2nd monitor.
> 
> During my troubleshooting efforts I also read something about DP connectors with 20 pins instead of 19 possibly damaging the hardware since that pin is for transmitting power or something. Had me a bit worried when the screen went dark since a Ti is like $850 here.


no signal or screen on boot. Static on screen etc etc. Only over DP.


----------



## VacationPlease

Quick question about afterburner and overclocking. Games crash after a while when I have afterburner open like it does for many others. I know overclock is stable. If I close afterburner, will the card go back to the normal clock speed or keep going at what I overclocked it to?

Thanks.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VacationPlease*
> 
> Quick question about afterburner and overclocking. Games crash after a while when I have afterburner open like it does for many others. I know overclock is stable. If I close afterburner, will the card go back to the normal clock speed or keep going at what I overclocked it to?
> 
> Thanks.


if couple of your games crash than it's not stable OC. Thats why when we stress test we do it for hours. If you close afterburner your OC is gone. The reason why the game doesnt crash when your AB is close is because your videocard is not at your overclock setting anymore (video card bios normal settings). So in conclusion your overclock is not stable. You know you could of answer your own question if you monitor your stuffs using Afterburner OSD.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> if couple of your games crash than it's not stable OC. Thats why when we stress test we do it for hours. If you close afterburner your OC is gone. The reason why the game doesnt crash when your AB is close is because your videocard is not at your overclock setting anymore (video card bios normal settings). So in conclusion your overclock is not stable. You know you could of answer your own question if you monitor your stuffs using Afterburner OSD.


Not true. Closing Afterburner/PrecisionX doesn't set the GPU back to stock clocks. It leaves the OC applied. You can check this with opening GPU-Z or Nvidia Inspector afterwards. The only thing gone after closing Afterburner/PrecisionX is the custom fan curve (if enabled).


----------



## VacationPlease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> if couple of your games crash than it's not stable OC. Thats why when we stress test we do it for hours. If you close afterburner your OC is gone. The reason why the game doesnt crash when your AB is close is because your videocard is not at your overclock setting anymore (video card bios normal settings). So in conclusion your overclock is not stable. You know you could of answer your own question if you monitor your stuffs using Afterburner OSD.


Witcher 3 would crash with Afterburner of Precision X open without any OC applied so the OC is not the problem
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Not true. Closing Afterburner/PrecisionX doesn't set the GPU back to stock clocks. It leaves the OC applied. You can check this with opening GPU-Z or Nvidia Inspector afterwards. The only thing gone after closing Afterburner/PrecisionX is the custom fan curve (if enabled).


Thanks for the answer!


----------



## RnRollie

you could try to run OpenHardwareMonitor
It doesnt allow you to set a custom fan curve, but you can manually set the fan % to anything other as the default.
For example, before game, set to 70%-80%; and when done, after a minute or two set back to default (or to 35% or something)

Or you could try with Nvidia Inspector.

its a bit weird thou that Precision or Afterburner doesnt play nice with Witcher.

.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> someone need to update those modded bios on front page. Those are Old bios. The new one for EVGA card fix SLI and DisplayPort issues.
> 
> Here's the new one if anyone need it. It's for EVGA980TiSC+ACX2.0 Version 84.00.36.00.90
> 
> GM200-06192015.zip 152k .zip file


Is this a newer modded bios of the original on the first page or a newer stock bios, your other post about it coming with newer shipment has thrown me off


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> since when did EVGA list their BIOS ? all their bios are sent by their tech support. It's also listed on. It was release on June 9th 2015. It also come with newer shipment also. BTW that EVGASC.zip is the wrong bios version. I reuploaded the correct one.


The n why don't they shake it in their forum? They should!

Thanks


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Is this a newer modded bios of the original on the first page or a newer stock bios, your other post about it coming with newer shipment has thrown me off


This works on the ref pcb right? I recall only the classy and kinpin being non ref pcbs.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> 
> Running 1 GPU, a Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming using Nvidia Surround on 3 x 4K monitors pushing a total resolution of 11990x2160 (bezel corrected).


dear lord that's brave. I need to test some other games besides FFXIV in 4k and see how I stand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Have you researched quad sli and the horrendous scaling it offers?
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/geforce-gtx-980-ti-3-way-sli-overkilling-it/


This is why I always stop @ 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> Blocks are being made... not everybody has their blocks ready/for sale yet.
> But expect either the Aquacomputer or the Watercool blocks to be the best ones. Although, maybe XSPC or Swiftech will surprise us.


I own the XSPC 980ti blocks and they're great running @ 29-31C when gaming. I love them mainly for their sexy lighting and edge look, however they're really nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Have anyone ever used one of these before  I want to use an extra psu that I have gathering dust to power my 3 fan controllers, etc... or, should I just use the other psu on it's own?


Not sure what you mean on its own, meaning you'd manually turn it on each time? I use add2psu and stand by it, its great, I run dual AX1200i's 1 for my GPU's the other for CPU/everything else + room for 1 card if I push that hard.

Anyone here own QNIX/Xstar/ANY korean monitor that uses DVI only, and know of a good adapter that would succesfully convert it to DP? I've gone through a few and none work, bought an active one from ACCELL and that loaded my monitor but doing anything on it would auto shut it down, making me think it couldn't support the B/W.


----------



## charlievoviii

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Is this a newer modded bios of the original on the first page or a newer stock bios, your other post about it coming with newer shipment has thrown me off


No, this is newest STOCK OEM BIOS for EVGA 980Ti SC+ACX. If you read the first post, i was asking the thread OP to update their modded bios with this version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> The n why don't they shake it in their forum? They should!
> 
> Thanks


No idea why either. With EVGA which i have been buying their products for many years now. Anytime you want an bios you need sent in a ticket requesting it. I was having Displayport issue soon as i got my second 980ti. They sent me the bios. Now everything working perfectly, no black screen or flicker in SLI. Even though everything was working fine on HDMI or DVI.


----------



## charlievoviii

the problem with 3way or more hideous scaling is not because of GPU, it's CPU can't keep up. Even at two ways SLI, the 980TI is very fast. If you look at this benchmark look at the FPS, as the resolution get higher you'll get better scaling cause now the GPU is the limit factor and not CPU. Compare to lower resolution like 1080P. THe CPU just cant keep up. You can google more about it. Also this is where intel new Skylake 6700K really shines.

http://www.maximumpc.com/geforce-gtx-980-ti-3-way-sli-overkilling-it/


----------



## Kaisei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> the problem with 3way or more hideous scaling is not because of GPU, it's CPU can't keep up. Even at two ways SLI, the 980TI is very fast. If you look at this benchmark look at the FPS, as the resolution get higher you'll get better scaling cause now the GPU is the limit factor and not CPU. Compare to lower resolution like 1080P. THe CPU just cant keep up. You can google more about it. Also this is where intel new Skylake 6700K really shines.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/geforce-gtx-980-ti-3-way-sli-overkilling-it/


Are there benchmarks showing that 3-way SLI is better at scaling with Skylake?


----------



## Azazil1190

Guys question....can i flash the 980ti class oc bios on the evga sc acx? i need more power limit than 121
or on the stock bios which settings must to change with maxwell tweak to take 150 power limit?
thanks in advance


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> the problem with 3way or more hideous scaling is not because of GPU, it's CPU can't keep up. Even at two ways SLI, the 980TI is very fast. If you look at this benchmark look at the FPS, as the resolution get higher you'll get better scaling cause now the GPU is the limit factor and not CPU. Compare to lower resolution like 1080P. THe CPU just cant keep up. You can google more about it. Also this is where intel new Skylake 6700K really shines.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/geforce-gtx-980-ti-3-way-sli-overkilling-it/


I'm guessing each game is different in a way, I definitely noticed a 25% performance increase in FFXIV w/ the 3rd card though, since I was only able to run 2 on my other motherboard while tearing down my main PC's loop.

Running a 4960X @ 4.5 though yes I do notice the CPU go up a bit when running games maxed out in 4k, usually around 17-20% , however not 100% sure if that's related, or just Windows 10 being weird, I didn't notice the spike on my titans in windows 7.


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> the problem with 3way or more hideous scaling is not because of GPU, it's CPU can't keep up. Even at two ways SLI, the 980TI is very fast. If you look at this benchmark look at the FPS, as the resolution get higher you'll get better scaling cause now the GPU is the limit factor and not CPU. Compare to lower resolution like 1080P. THe CPU just cant keep up. You can google more about it. Also this is where intel new Skylake 6700K really shines.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/geforce-gtx-980-ti-3-way-sli-overkilling-it/


Actually, the real answer is much more complicated than you think. It's not just CPU bottleneck. It has to do with the API, the graphics drivers themselves, and the how well a particular program or game is developed to (or not) take advantage of multiple GPUs. I really do hope that DX12 unleashes some of that potential. But for now, there is just not enough effort being placed upon resolving the scaling issues of multiple GPU configurations. This is also part of the reason why I only bought two GTX980Ti cards instead of three. I replaced three GTX780s with them and can tell you now that only one game took advantage of that third GTX780...Metro 2033. Every single other game I played either did not scale beyond a few percentage points or actually scaled negatively when the 3rd card was enabled in SLI. Heck, just one of my GTX980Ti cards performas about the same as two of my old GTX780s in every single benchmark and game run. That in itself was a huge upgrade. I don't even have to run SLI 90% of the time unless I play at 1440P or 4K and want some of the graphics settings to be maxed or nearly maxed. For now, running 'just' two GTX980Ti cards is more than enough power for just about every game on the market @ 1440 and 4K. I will open my arms and welcome the day that changes and scaling for that third and fourth card reaches full potential!


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Ignorance is bliss...lol
> 
> Edit: I really envy people like you


I wanted to remit - you are correct about the coil whine and watercooling. Not sure what I was thinking yesterday when I posted. My bad. I am just lucky in that my cards don't have coil whine, regardless of whether I watercooled them or not. Thanks for the information you provided!


----------



## scorpscarx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Have anyone ever used one of these before  I want to use an extra psu that I have gathering dust to power my 3 fan controllers, etc... or, should I just use the other psu on it's own?


They work great, maybe buy it directly from his site though. http://www.add2psu.com/


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> So that means it's correct for everyone? Just wondering and not an insult, but is English your first language? Are you certain what an assumption is?
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/assumption
> 
> In which you need to prove (within reason) that every gtx 980 TI card underwater does not produce any audible coil whine. In which I just told you that mine do. Now what you just posted goes past an assumption and into the realm of ignorance.
> 
> Here is another for you.
> 
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/ignorant


You do know that as part of your argument, you have to prove otherwise that every single card under watercooling does NOT reduce audible coil whine. Not just a few examples, but every example. So you see, this can be argued both ways. Regardless, I agree with you in that watercooling does not always reduce coil whine, but may reduce it in some cases. The most likely cause is the fact that less power is being drawn from the power supply by the GPU due to the absence of the fan motor (or fan motors with some cards) and therefore changes the total voltage pull to the card itself and therefore, the inductor on the GPU itself will then change the frequency range it produces, which in turn MAY OR MAY NOT reduce or eliminate the coil whine altogether. Cause and effect


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> the problem with 3way or more hideous scaling is not because of GPU, it's CPU can't keep up. Even at two ways SLI, the 980TI is very fast. If you look at this benchmark look at the FPS, as the resolution get higher you'll get better scaling cause now the GPU is the limit factor and not CPU. Compare to lower resolution like 1080P. THe CPU just cant keep up. You can google more about it. Also this is where intel new Skylake 6700K really shines.
> 
> http://www.maximumpc.com/geforce-gtx-980-ti-3-way-sli-overkilling-it/


Ok after reading that article ( and barely giving maximum PC any credit given their technical expertise compared to others ) I feel slightly better about having 3 cards. The worst of which they posted was Batman, but being a port it shouldn't ever count since its not even coded correctly for PC. I do believe a large % of it has to do w/ SLI Profiles and how the game is designed to handle cards, else the cards themselves are just bruteforcing areas they could normally be handling causing additional load and poor scaling across.

I do believe firmly that quads can and will bottleneck due to CPU, unless you have a glorious OC of 5.2+

I'm almost debating taking back the 3rd card, HOWEVER since I do see the performance increases on everything that I'm using thus far, I'm inclined to keep it, and if anyone has any tests they'd like me to run to test this please let me know.

I'm running a 4960X @ 4.5 ghz
64gb G.Skill @ 2133 9-11-11-25

No Custom vBios installed as of yet so all tests will go as stock vs OC. I'm not claiming to know facts, just given enough data I'm "lead to believe" at times while always open to being educated otherwise.


----------



## skkane

Regarding the CPU limited thing. I was getting ~70ish % utilization for each card with 4770k/z87 platform @ 4.4ghz in 1080p. I tried 1080p yesterday with the new x99/5930k @4.5 platform and it was the same, 70% or so util, 60-70 range. So we need 7ghz? lol

1440p and everything was fine on both platforms. X99 has a few extra fps in gta v anyway up it's sleeve but 1080p is still choppy as hell with SLI.

I think they need to make better drivers to handle 150+ fps output.


----------



## Luca T

Both cards can keep 1500 the first without Overvolt, the second can keep 1500 with 87mv of Overvolt

I put the Maxair on both but the first card I modified not to keep always 1,25v

Then cards boost at 1463 instead 1503


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Regarding the CPU limited thing. I was getting ~70ish % utilization for each card with 4770k/z87 platform @ 4.4ghz in 1080p. I tried 1080p yesterday with the new x99/5930k @4.5 platform and it was the same, 70% or so util, 60-70 range. So we need 7ghz? lol
> 
> 1440p and everything was fine on both platforms. X99 has a few extra fps in gta v anyway up it's sleeve but 1080p is still choppy as hell with SLI.
> 
> I think they need to make better drivers to handle 150+ fps output.


Wait are we talking GPU CPU % or CPU % if its GPU % for core, then I'll test to see if the OC's help lower my actual CPU usage.


----------



## skkane

I'm talking about GPU % usage for the 980s. Cpu usage is always below 50% during gta with my settings.


----------



## funfordcobra

Most cases you will not achieve the same clocks in SLI as you would single card. While having a high ASIC does not guarantee a high overclock, I've found having the ASIC scores identical will help with stability. Mileage will vary.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I'm talking about GPU % usage for the 980s. Cpu usage is always below 50% during gta with my settings.


Oh ok, I'll test O/C when I get home then and see if that helps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Most cases you will not achieve the same clocks in SLI as you would single card. While having a high ASIC does not guarantee a high overclock, I've found having the ASIC scores identical will help with stability. Mileage will vary.


Ofc but then just manually adjusting the cards should provide the same once you know the limits of each, given that if they're not the same (and don't support the same clocks @ the same voltage ) then tweaks need to be made anyways, overall providing the same stability with extra headroom.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ofc but then just manually adjusting the cards should provide the same once you know the limits of each, given that if they're not the same (and don't support the same clocks @ the same voltage ) then tweaks need to be made anyways, overall providing the same stability with extra headroom.


Not necessarily. I've tested my cards individually and one was fine up to 1472 boost, other 1490 boost. In SLI it will instacrash with anything above 1470 and will only be stable at 1440 boost. Could be just the heat though but let us know if you can get the same clocks in sli as your slowest oc'ed card in individual.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Not necessarily. I've tested my cards individually and one was fine up to 1472 boost, other 1490 boost. In SLI it will instacrash with anything above 1470 and will only be stable at 1440 boost. Could be just the heat though but let us know if you can get the same clocks in sli as your slowest oc'ed card in individual.


Sorry I'm confused, I was talking about tweaking other cards to sync up with your best card so that you know what your max output is, i.e sep voltages for each card ( if needed ), my response was to the OP about things being best when you have cards of the same ASIC quality, and how to mitigate that with other cards, I used the same approach for my titans, since my best was 84% while one was 67% and the middle one being 77%, just a few slight tweaks (over the course of a day ) I had my best output.

I'm going to see what mine give me, then break down the weakest link, then go up from there.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Sorry I'm confused, I was talking about tweaking other cards to sync up with your best card so that you know what your max output is, i.e sep voltages for each card ( if needed ), my response was to the OP about things being best when you have cards of the same ASIC quality, and how to mitigate that with other cards, I used the same approach for my titans, since my best was 84% while one was 67% and the middle one being 77%, just a few slight tweaks (over the course of a day ) I had my best output.
> 
> I'm going to see what mine give me, then break down the weakest link, then go up from there.


nvm, i'm the confused one


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> nvm, i'm the confused one


lol no worries, just wanted to make sure, + we're both back on the same page now.

As for Skylake 6700K I'm not to sure about scaling up given the issue with fused lanes etc. SLi configs MAY be b/w starved depending on what you put in the system. However I'll quote another user from that, which is why I wasn't inclned to jump over to Skylake initially, and waiting to see if CannonLake-E provides any changes. However as far as XEON's go thats a diff story.
Quote:


> Intel have reduced the amount of PCI lanes inside the CPU to 16.
> The "massive increase in PCI lanes" are on the chipset. Intel raised the price of the motherboards but did not lower the price of the crippled CPU.
> 
> But that is not the problem.
> 
> 20 PCI lanes. 10 USB3 ports, 14USB2 ports. GBE, 6 SATA 6Gb and support for NVMe.
> 
> The link between the CPU and motherboard is DMI 3 that is 4 PCI lanes/ 32Gbps.
> 
> A little bit of math and people will understand that SLI/Crossfire will be bandwidth starved.
> 
> Even a couple of high end SSDs can starve DMI3 bandwidth.


Curious to hear other's thoughts on the matter.

*Edit* This isn't meant to deter people, more to open up the debate on Skylake as far as SLI goes, incase such a hindrance is proven it would be well worth to alert others that push for serious performance.

Given the above, there's still the argument of PCIE 4.0, which in that case COULD save users for SLI at least up to 2 cards in x4 x4 configs or x8 x4 depending on the system setup. That's speaking if 4.0 is double what 3.0 is, (i.e 4.0 x4 = 3.0 x8 = 2.0 x16) However in that aspect people utilizing M.2 drives will deplete their lanes further up to x4 per use. So if the above is factual evidence, then this puts a damper on moving forward as much as one would want.

*However once Skylake-E releases* ( enthusiast for those wondering on the E) we should see additional lanes again. This time hoping up to 48. The current Skylake is just mainstream however, so if you're waiting and like to SLI, I'd suggest waiting for the E series.


----------



## bardm

Newegg has classifieds in stock, just fyi...


----------



## Luca T

I have Flickering problem on SLI with every game bit non with Unigine Heaven

EVGA ref Acx
EVGA ref SC


----------



## charlievoviii

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm guessing each game is different in a way, I definitely noticed a 25% performance increase in FFXIV w/ the 3rd card though, since I was only able to run 2 on my other motherboard while tearing down my main PC's loop.
> 
> Running a 4960X @ 4.5 though yes I do notice the CPU go up a bit when running games maxed out in 4k, usually around 17-20% , however not 100% sure if that's related, or just Windows 10 being weird, I didn't notice the spike on my titans in windows 7.


you're correct, not every games is the same. Usually you will see heavy game like GTA V or witcher 3 where good CPU really shine. For me i won't be upgrading my CPU anytime soon until DX12 games are fully rolling out. I will see what's optimum to upgrade. BTW I play at 4K as well. The details of having extra pixel is too good.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I have Flickering problem on SLI with every game bit non with Unigine Heaven
> 
> EVGA ref Acx
> EVGA ref SC


you need new bios. I was on the same boat. Except my was way worst than yours. Flash both cards with this BIOS.

Here's latest OEM EVGA 980TiSC+ACX bios

GM200-06092015.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you need new bios. I was on the same boat. Except my was way worst than yours. Flash both cards with this BIOS.
> 
> Here's latest OEM EVGA 980TiSC+ACX bios
> 
> GM200-06092015.zip 152k .zip file


Is IT The Bios you posted before?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Ok after reading that article ( and barely giving maximum PC any credit given their technical expertise compared to others ) I feel slightly better about having 3 cards. The worst of which they posted was Batman, but being a port it shouldn't ever count since its not even coded correctly for PC. I do believe a large % of it has to do w/ SLI Profiles and how the game is designed to handle cards, else the cards themselves are just bruteforcing areas they could normally be handling causing additional load and poor scaling across.
> 
> I do believe firmly that quads can and will bottleneck due to CPU, unless you have a glorious OC of 5.2+
> 
> I'm almost debating taking back the 3rd card, HOWEVER since I do see the performance increases on everything that I'm using thus far, I'm inclined to keep it, and if anyone has any tests they'd like me to run to test this please let me know.
> 
> I'm running a 4960X @ 4.5 ghz
> 64gb G.Skill @ 2133 9-11-11-25
> 
> No Custom vBios installed as of yet so all tests will go as stock vs OC. I'm not claiming to know facts, just given enough data I'm "lead to believe" at times while always open to being educated otherwise.


If a few frames are worth 700+bucks to you. Keep the 3rd card, don't worry about what anyone else thinks.


----------



## Luca T

Guys I'm the only one apart charlievovii with problems in SLI?


----------



## maynard14

i got a 980 ti gaming g1 gigabyte and recently discovered that you can actually control the leds like for example blinking led effect or pumping led effect via geforce experience control panel,, hahah gigabyte didnt bother to put a manual on the box or in there website







just sharing guys, you can also set the brightness of the led in the geforce experience control panel but still you have to turn on the leds via oc guru


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you need new bios. I was on the same boat. Except my was way worst than yours. Flash both cards with this BIOS.
> 
> Here's latest OEM EVGA 980TiSC+ACX bios
> 
> GM200-06092015.zip 152k .zip file


Why is this bios 203KB while basically all others are 225KB? Not that I'm saying it's not correct, I just wonder more about what bios.rom files contain besides what the maxwell tweaker shows.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Is IT The Bios you posted before?


yep


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> Why is this bios 203KB while basically all others are 225KB? Not that I'm saying it's not correct, I just wonder more about what bios.rom files contain besides what the maxwell tweaker shows.


Don't know. All I know is that EVGA sent to me and it fixed my sli issue with DP. If you don't have any issue than don't need to use it.


----------



## Luca T

Tried everything, problems Is with 60hz









If I set 30hz SLI works smothly


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Tried everything, problems Is with 60hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I set 30hz SLI works smothly


Hey Luca, quick question, is it only on uniengine you see flickering? Or do other windows w/ text etc do it too?


----------



## bigaza2151

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> yep you're CPU can't keep up. Even faster CPU couldnt keep up with the 980Ti at 1080P. Google it up, plenty of threads about it. The only CPU letting the 980Ti fully breath at 1080P right now is 5960X or Skylake 6770K.


My cards actually running superb now, i have no idea what was up with bf4 that morning lol and i did google thanx, two pages full over at linus tech flat out saying there isnt a single gpu out that the 4690k cant handle









Also you realise by saying that the 6770k skylake is one of the only capable cpus you do realise skylake benchmarks are only showing 3-4 fps performance in gaming over the previous gen? LOL might as well ad 4790k to that list?

Ive run most other games in my steam library maxed with no issue at all. And before i get the "why would you game at 1080p with a 980ti" rant. I bought it in preparation for vr at the end of year

Edit: i forgot to ad that im getting 120- 200 fps on high on bf4 now if that helps. No problem at all now. I had just installed win 10 when the drama started and there was a backlog of updates i hadnt installed, couldve been the culprit but i dont know


----------



## KickAssCop

I have 2 980 ti classifieds on which I am going to install kraken G10. The ASIC scores are 70 and 73. They can overclock to 1506/8200 right now (need to put kraken on second classified). Do you think it is worth buying 2 980 ti hybrids in the hope of getting 1550/8000 stable or just make do with my classifieds and be content with say 1525/8200 for daily use?


----------



## carlhil2

Flashed a new bios, motivmanbiosfinal1230, so far, so good..


----------



## LunaP

On stock still, running raids for the past couple hours, Gonna try lowering voltage and pushing clock a bit more, only seeing baout 6-7 fps diff. Will try bios after.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Flashed a new bios, motivmanbiosfinal1230, so far, so good..


Hey nice scores, any chance you could post a validation link? Wanted to see the diff. Your CPU def raped mine lol.

Here's mine btw.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8251470?

Hoping that unlocking the voltage and eliminating throttle will up it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey nice scores, any chance you could post a validation link? Wanted to see the diff. Your CPU def raped mine lol.
> 
> Here's mine btw.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8251470?
> 
> Hoping that unlocking the voltage and eliminating throttle will up it.


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5756479


----------



## mbze430

I have two Zotac 980 TI AMP ZT-90503-10P not the extreme edition. Can I flash the modded BIOS posted in OP to these cards? I am running these two cards with aquacomputer waterblocks.


----------



## rascas

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5757415


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I have two Zotac 980 TI AMP ZT-90503-10P not the extreme edition. Can I flash the modded BIOS posted in OP to these cards? I am running these two cards with aquacomputer waterblocks.


I asked the same questions like you but no answes..if you got any share with me here or in pm


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5757415


Nice score..it is almost beat my zotac 980 ti sli at 20000 point in fs


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rascas*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5757415


Nice graphic score, here is mine.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7848709


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Nice graphic score, here is mine.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7848709


hmm, so high graphics score, what was boost clock?
mine here is 1560/2268mhz ---> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5675878


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> hmm, so high graphics score, what was boost clock?
> mine here is 1560/2268mhz ---> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5675878


Boost i think was 1580. Can't recall the memory boost.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Nice graphic score, here is mine.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7848709


same rig i beat you lol









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5758066


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> same rig i beat you lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5758066


I didn't overclock my CPU on that benchmark. But the sweet spot in that result is the graphics score


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I didn't overclock my CPU on that benchmark. But the sweet spot in that result is the graphics score


just oced my cpu to 4.8 and finally broke the 17000 mark im so happy









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8253577?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> just oced my cpu to 4.8 and finally broke the 17000 mark im so happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8253577?


Hehe, same here. My 4970k is 24/7 stable @4.8ghz. Anything more than that it crashes on benchmarks.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Hehe, same here. My 4970k is 24/7 stable @4.8ghz. Anything more than that it crashes on benchmarks.


Yep 4.8 is it for me temps hit 90c benchmarking


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Yep 4.8 is it for me temps hit 90c benchmarking


Damn, that's quite high. Do you have stock cooler?


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Damn, that's quite high. Do you have stock cooler?


Nope a H90 but while heavy gaming it dont go above 80c


----------



## rascas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Nice graphic score, here is mine.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/7848709


That's a great graphics score, which card?


----------



## blackhole2013

I tell you these 980 tis are an amd killer lol


----------



## blackhole2013

barsh90 give me a 3dmark score with your 4790k at 4.8 I would like to see ....


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> Nice score..it is almost beat my zotac 980 ti sli at 20000 point in fs


Your e-penis aside, no one really cares. Something is always just aright around the corner that is bigger and faster. Unless you are setting world records with super cooling, no need to fret. The bottom line is that the individual enjoys their hobby.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> barsh90 give me a 3dmark score with your 4790k at 4.8 I would like to see ....


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067


It's interesting how 3DMark does not show the actually GPU boost speed... :/


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5357067


Nice you got me ...


----------



## blackhole2013

barsh90 I got a challenge for ya your so close to that 4k benchmark lets see if you can pass it then you are a true master of overclocking . my final result below I cant give it anymore .. Im going to bed lets see if you can do it with a 4790k I know six core extreme intels are doing it can you do it with a 4790k .. good luck

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5758586


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> barsh90 I got a challenge for ya your so close to that 4k benchmark lets see if you can pass it then you are a true master of overclocking . my final result below I cant give it anymore .. Im going to bed lets see if you can do it with a 4790k I know six core extreme intels are doing it can you do it with a 4790k .. good luck
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5758586


Rerun using the 4790K at stock speeds for fairness. That way, it eliminates the 'I got lucky with a super special binned CPU' arguments. Or is that the whole point to compare only against those that were lucky enough to get a 4790K that OCs up to 4.8Ghz and beyond?


----------



## HeavyUser

Maybe you guys might know what is going on, I flashed the custom bios on the front page and my cards will boost up to 1500 but after about 2-3 minutes they drop to 1468 and pretty much stay there. It isn't heat and I thought throttling was supposed to be gone if you use a custom bios? Also when I use a single card and play Diablo 3 or SC2 the clock fluctuates from 1100mhz to 1468mhz constantly. I have to enable Kboost to eliminate all the lag from the clock fluctuations....

What could be causing this?


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Maybe you guys might know what is going on, I flashed the custom bios on the front page and my cards will boost up to 1500 but after about 2-3 minutes they drop to 1468 and pretty much stay there. It isn't heat and I thought throttling was supposed to be gone if you use a custom bios? Also when I use a single card and play Diablo 3 or SC2 the clock fluctuates from 1100mhz to 1468mhz constantly. I have to enable Kboost to eliminate all the lag from the clock fluctuations....
> 
> What could be causing this?


If you say temps are not an issue, maybe you hit the power target which causes the card to throttle, too.


----------



## HeavyUser

Power Consumption only shows 90% when running at 1468, the max I can hit is 121%


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hey Luca, quick question, is it only on uniengine you see flickering? Or do other windows w/ text etc do it too?


No Flickering Is only in games

Unigine Haeven and desktop no problem

I found The problem Is in SLI at 50hz or 60hz il I set 30hz IT Is ok
Single card at 60hz no problem


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> No Flickering Is only in games
> 
> Unigine Haeven and desktop no problem
> 
> I found The problem Is in SLI at 50hz or 60hz il I set 30hz IT Is ok
> Single card at 60hz no problem


something is wrong with your stuffs. Been playing on 980Ti SLI for weeks now. Not one single issue with the new BIOS on my dell 4K.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> I have 2 980 ti classifieds on which I am going to install kraken G10. The ASIC scores are 70 and 73. They can overclock to 1506/8200 right now (need to put kraken on second classified). Do you think it is worth buying 2 980 ti hybrids in the hope of getting 1550/8000 stable or just make do with my classifieds and be content with say 1525/8200 for daily use?


Its hilarious to me people want to take back their cards because they cant hit 1550mhz from 1500mhz. You are not the only one. I say keep returning cards untill you get two that sync at 1550mhz and you will come to realize what a waste of time it is when after you finally do find "hybrids" that hit 1550 stable.

Just because you are using a cheap aio cooler dubbed "hybrid" doesnt mean you will be breaking records. Breaking records comes with experience, ln2, abd bios flashes. It doesnt sound like you have any of these imo. Id do more reading on the subject if i were you before you waste more money and time like I advised you through EVGA pm system. But hey, its your money and time.

I would try to be happy with what you have. They are above average cards. Mine only do 1470 in SLI under real water blocks and not evgas cheap aio product. Even with sub 1500mhz clocks im in 3dmark top 100 hall of fame. So higher clocks dont always mean higher performance. Its the luck of the cards.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> something is wrong with your stuffs. Been playing on 980Ti SLI for weeks now. Not one single issue with the new BIOS on my dell 4K.


Are you on hdmi?
Can you try 60hz on your monitor?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Its hilarious to me people want to take back their cards because they cant hit 1550mhz from 1500mhz. You are not the only one. I say keep returning cards untill you get two that sync at 1550mhz and you will come to realize what a waste of time it is when after you finally do find "hybrids" that hit 1550 stable.
> 
> Just because you are using a cheap aio cooler dubbed "hybrid" doesnt mean you will be breaking records. Breaking records comes with experience, ln2, abd bios flashes. It doesnt sound like you have any of these imo. Id do more reading on the subject if i were you before you waste more money and time like I advised you through EVGA pm system. But hey, its your money and time.
> 
> I would try to be happy with what you have. They are above average cards. Mine only do 1470 in SLI under real water blocks and not evgas cheap aio product. Even with sub 1500mhz clocks im in 3dmark top 100 hall of fame. So higher clocks dont always mean higher performance. Its the luck of the cards.


One I will not return the cards out of principle. I will sell them.
Two, I actually did some research on hybrid and there are too many problems so will stick with my classifieds.
Three, I have no intention of breaking records, I just want cards that can run 1550/8000 on water.

Btw are you Scarlet Tech?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Its hilarious to me people want to take back their cards because they cant hit 1550mhz from 1500mhz. You are not the only one. I say keep returning cards untill you get two that sync at 1550mhz and you will come to realize what a waste of time it is when after you finally do find "hybrids" that hit 1550 stable.
> 
> Just because you are using a cheap aio cooler dubbed "hybrid" doesnt mean you will be breaking records. Breaking records comes with experience, ln2, abd bios flashes. It doesnt sound like you have any of these imo. Id do more reading on the subject if i were you before you waste more money and time like I advised you through EVGA pm system. But hey, its your money and time.
> 
> I would try to be happy with what you have. They are above average cards. Mine only do 1470 in SLI under real water blocks and not evgas cheap aio product. Even with sub 1500mhz clocks im in 3dmark top 100 hall of fame. So higher clocks dont always mean higher performance. Its the luck of the cards.


well said. too many noobs think just because someone else can do it, they should be able to do it too. ROFL. Even two identical build PC will have different results. The worst part is that average joe just pushing his GPU to it limits for synthetic scores and yet can't even run a game without crashing.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> One I will not return the cards out of principle. I will sell them.
> Two, I actually did some research on hybrid and there are too many problems so will stick with my classifieds.
> Three, I have no intention of breaking records, I just want cards that can run 1550/8000 on water.
> 
> Btw are you Scarlet Tech?


Are you putting the classifieds underwater? Your best bet is to bios flash if you want 1550. Although I dont recommend it ever. The difference between 1500 and 1550 is about 3 fps give or take. 3fps gain (to me) doesn't warrant a voided warranty or bricked card.

I think I post under DirtySouthWookie in evga. I sent you the complete ek parts list. You did fail to mention you were on classifieds though and sent you links to the evga sc model. They have different pcbs. You would have to use the 780classified blocks if u wanted to go ekwb.


----------



## Luca T

I tried another monitor and it's ok

So it should be monitor's fault

But how is it possible that's work same hdmi port same setting 60hz with single card but it doesn't work with sli?
For the monitor it shouldn't be any difference


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I tried another monitor and it's ok
> 
> So it should be monitor's fault
> 
> But how is it possible that's work same hdmi port same setting 60hz with single card but it doesn't work with sli?
> For the monitor it shouldn't be any difference


HDMI true 4k Monitor and not DSR is limited to 30hz? Well i use DP cause I play at 60hz 4K.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> One I will not return the cards out of principle. I will sell them.
> Two, I actually did some research on hybrid and there are too many problems so will stick with my classifieds.
> Three, I have no intention of breaking records, I just want cards that can run 1550/8000 on water.
> 
> Btw are you Scarlet Tech?


so you can gain like 5 fps max in game or what ? Instead of enjoy your PC and play some games.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> HDMI true 4k Monitor and not DSR is limit to 30hz isn't it ? Well i use DP cause I play at 60hz 4K.


I have Asus pa328q, I play 4k 60hz too and I connected it with hdmi
(Monitor has hdmi 2.0)

With single card no problem (no problem at every res and always 60hz)
In SLI huge flickering (Even if I lower res same problems, problem disappear if I lower to 30hz)

I don't understand why monitor has this problem with SLI

(Tried another monitor fullHd with DSR was ok)


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I have Asus pa328q, I play 4k 60hz too and I connected it with hdmi
> (Monitor has hdmi 2.0)
> 
> With single card no problem (no problem at every res and always 60hz)
> In SLI huge flickering (Even if I lower res same problems, problem disappear if I lower to 30hz)
> 
> I don't understand why monitor has this problem with SLI
> 
> (Tried another monitor fullHd with DSR was ok)


DSR is different than true 4K. Why don't you use DP ?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> DSR is different than true 4K. Why don't you use DP ?


At present I have only a cable DP-->MiniDP so it let me set only 30hz

Anyway if both monitor and vga have Hdmi 2.0 I should be able to use 4k 60hz!
And it works...... But only with single card

Not for SLI









And I don't understand which could be the difference for the monitor!?


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Are you putting the classifieds underwater? Your best bet is to bios flash if you want 1550. Although I dont recommend it ever. The difference between 1500 and 1550 is about 3 fps give or take. 3fps gain (to me) doesn't warrant a voided warranty or bricked card.
> 
> I think I post under DirtySouthWookie in evga. I sent you the complete ek parts list. You did fail to mention you were on classifieds though and sent you links to the evga sc model. They have different pcbs. You would have to use the 780classified blocks if u wanted to go ekwb.


Ah Ok. Yes, I knew the water blocks would be different for the classified (saw it on EKWB website). Thanks for the parts list but I think I am going to continue with the Kraken mod since with it I am getting about 50 C load temperatures without any noise (fans at 950 rpms in push/pull). I don't believe it is worth going out and putting 1100 ++ worth of equipment to get my CPU from current 55 C down to 40 C and my graphics cards from 50 C to maybe about 40-45 C.

I am also not big on looks since my case is shoved on the side of the room in a corner like a naughty boy gets punished lol.

Again, as I said, I have now researched what is best for me and it seems given where I am at, I don't need to go through the hassle of investing in either heavy water cooling equipment and/or trying my luck at silicon lottery with the hybrids. I can already do 1506/8200 in SLi with one card on water and other on stock. By tomorrow, I will have water cooled my other classified and will see how far I can push this system. I may just do a bios flash of 1.23 volts and push about 1525/8200 and call it a day.


----------



## funfordcobra

It's true. Full loop is more hobby than functional in most cases.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> No Flickering Is only in games
> 
> Unigine Haeven and desktop no problem
> 
> I found The problem Is in SLI at 50hz or 60hz il I set 30hz IT Is ok
> Single card at 60hz no problem


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I have Asus pa328q, I play 4k 60hz too and I connected it with hdmi
> (Monitor has hdmi 2.0)
> 
> With single card no problem (no problem at every res and always 60hz)
> In SLI huge flickering (Even if I lower res same problems, problem disappear if I lower to 30hz)
> 
> I don't understand why monitor has this problem with SLI
> 
> (Tried another monitor fullHd with DSR was ok)


Are you using a High Speed HDMI cable? There are 2 types. Normal / High speed ( ignore monster with their every speed they can think of being the same as the previous cables )

Rant


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



I was purchasing my TV @ Bestbuy when the guy tried to sell me one, calling it an hdmi 2.0 cable. I told him they don't exist its just a high speed HDMI cable, he laughed and told me that I was misinformed and tried to educate me. I laughed @ him and pulled up hdmi.org and promptly informed him back , and asked that he refrain from BS while trying to make a sale, he continued to push so I ended up leaving the TV and everything else there and leaving. The manager asked if there was an issue, and I told him, yes, your employee keeps badgering me with BS after I showed him concrete proof that he was wrong, and he still continues to BS about it and call me stupid for it, I refuse to do business with a company that cannot adhere to their own policy. I went to Fry's and got the same TV, the rep there asked if I needed a cable and I said yes, he grabbed a regular high speed one, I laughed and said " I'm surprised you didn't try to bring me a monster cable" and they replied "they're just overbloated 10$ trash cables" in which I immediately hugged him and said thank you!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> It's true. Full loop is more hobby than functional in most cases.


(Devils advocate here), full loop ( if we're talking about WC ) is much more effective ( while expensive ) its quieter, and cooler than running Fans @ high speeds, if you have a big enough room or adequate a/c then it might not be an issue. I feel its more of a convenience + extends hardware life due to keeping temps cooler, lengthening to time it requires for maintenance. I just cleaned out my loop last week after 20+ months of use ,and everything was super clean, only main reason I did it was to swap out the GPU's.

+ In many cases where heat is a factor it helps keep temps cooler so the card doesn't throttle or overheat (IF there is bad airflow etc )

I was on air for years, and since I swapped to WC I refuse to ever go back, even when testing the 980ti's on my alt Rig, it was annoying and my room heated up quick due to the constant hot air blasting out. Once I slapped blocks on them and put them back into my case my room regained its ambient temps and barely escalated. I'd say WC is more of a convenience factor, as well as improves comfort. Not everyone can turn their A/C on full due to power bills. Saying its not functional would make one thing it doesn't work, I feel some people have a strong disliking to WC.Given that I'd say that's pretty functional in its own.


----------



## Luca T

Yes I tried to change cable with an hispeed same problem

The point is that with single card it works perfectly 4k 60hz

So why SLI isn't accepted correctly by this Monitor? (I tried even lower res at 60hz same problem)

Other monitor perfect even in SLI (tried 1080p and even DSR 4x 1080)


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> Yes I tried to change cable with an hispeed same problem
> 
> The point is that with single card it works perfectly 4k 60hz
> 
> So why SLI isn't accepted correctly by this Monitor? (I tried even lower res at 60hz same problem)
> 
> Other monitor perfect even in SLI (tried 1080p and even DSR 4x 1080)


Hmm could be a bad port. Try factory resetting it, and it acts this way on both ports? Also check the settings on the monitor in your control panel and verify the correct HZ is displayed and not something wonky. I had a flickering issue initially when I upgraded but after a clean install it went away. Also make sure you have hardware updates unchecked for windows, and do a clean install of the latest driver.
If all else fails the monitor may be going bad.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Hmm could be a bad port. Try factory resetting it, and it acts this way on both ports? Also check the settings on the monitor in your control panel and verify the correct HZ is displayed and not something wonky. I had a flickering issue initially when I upgraded but after a clean install it went away. Also make sure you have hardware updates unchecked for windows, and do a clean install of the latest driver.
> If all else fails the monitor may be going bad.


How can I factory-reset it?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> How can I factory-reset it?


On your monitors HUD or w/e there should be an option for "factory reset" or "reset to default" You'll have to check the manual if you're unsure or google your monitor + factory reset.


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> On your monitors HUD or w/e there should be an option for "factory reset" or "reset to default" You'll have to check the manual if you're unsure or google your monitor + factory reset.


I Made other tests from Vga DP to Monitor MiniDP everything ok even in SLI 4k 60hz

Stil I don't understand why 4k 60hz with Hdmi single ok but SLI Flickering


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I Made other tests from Vga DP to Monitor MiniDP everything ok even in SLI 4k 60hz
> 
> Stil I don't understand why 4k 60hz with Hdmi single ok but SLI Flickering


Did you check the other settings I mentioned earlier? In windows? Verify your monitor is @ 60hz, also is this a clean install? Did you disable windows hardware updates, and reinstall the latest Nvidia Drivers via a clean install? Windows updates will keep reinstalling w/o word if you don't. Its hard to help if you keep dodging my questions.


----------



## Desolutional

Been a while since I've checked back here. Is the MSI Gaming 6G still the best bang for buck design for the 980 Ti? Last I've seen is the OCing is pretty good, the cooling is great and the VRM temps are some of the lowest. I know MSI are going to release the Lightning, but excluding the two overpriced classy and lightning, is the 6G still the best overall?


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Did you check the other settings I mentioned earlier? In windows? Verify your monitor is @ 60hz, also is this a clean install? Did you disable windows hardware updates, and reinstall the latest Nvidia Drivers via a clean install? Windows updates will keep reinstalling w/o word if you don't. Its hard to help if you keep dodging my questions.


I cleaned with DDU then made a clean install of the last driver

I have always automatic windows update disabled

Where should I check my monitor is 60hz?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I cleaned with DDU then made a clean install of the last driver
> 
> I have always automatic windows update disabled
> 
> Where should I check my monitor is 60hz?


Nvidia Control panel -> Monitors -> click yours and see resolution/refresh
Or Right click desktop -> display panel -> advanced -> monitors-> check refresh rate.


----------



## Kaisei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Been a while since I've checked back here. Is the MSI Gaming 6G still the best bang for buck design for the 980 Ti? Last I've seen is the OCing is pretty good, the cooling is great and the VRM temps are some of the lowest. I know MSI are going to release the Lightning, but excluding the two overpriced classy and lightning, is the 6G still the best overall?


Many people are saying that the ZOTAC Amp Extreme! is the best in this series in terms of overall overclocking and cooling (not sure about noise). Outside of that card, the Gigabyte G1 and MSI 6aming 6G seem like the go-to cards.


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> Suggestions on what i am thinking about doing.
> 
> I have a SLI setup and i am running into a minor issue with fans and locked GPU core frequency
> 
> *Top Card* - Retail 980ti Hybrid - stock firmware / ASIC 74.9% @load 42-46c
> *Bottom Card* - Stepped-Up 980ti ACX 2.0 - Stock firmware / ASIC 72.4% @load 39-43c
> 
> What is the communities suggestion on the following.
> 
> Exporting the Retail 980ti hybrid Bios and then flashing the 980ti ACX 2.0 Card with it?
> 
> The only thing i can tell is a difference in the bios is the "Boost Table" & default fan speeds. I assume there shouldn't there be any issues with the stock hybrid bios on the ACX card if that card had a hybrid cooler now too?


Would anyone be willing to help me answer this question?

here are the Stock Bios showign the boost tables


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Nvidia Control panel -> Monitors -> click yours and see resolution/refresh
> Or Right click desktop -> display panel -> advanced -> monitors-> check refresh rate.


There are several refresh available and 60hz is there


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luca T*
> 
> I Made other tests from Vga DP to Monitor MiniDP everything ok even in SLI 4k 60hz
> 
> Stil I don't understand why 4k 60hz with Hdmi single ok but SLI Flickering


I haven't been paying attention but are you using a HDMI 2.0 cable?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I haven't been paying attention but are you using a HDMI 2.0 cable?


They're using a high speed cable, so yes.


----------



## troid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Nice you got me ...


i have the same setup > http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5643138


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I was on air for years, and since I swapped to WC I refuse to ever go back, even when testing the 980ti's on my alt Rig, it was annoying and my room heated up quick due to the constant hot air blasting out. Once I slapped blocks on them and put them back into my case my room regained its ambient temps and barely escalated. I'd say WC is more of a convenience factor, as well as improves comfort. Not everyone can turn their A/C on full due to power bills. Saying its not functional would make one thing it doesn't work, I feel some people have a strong disliking to WC.Given that I'd say that's pretty functional in its own.


I don't mean to sound like an A$$ here, but where do you think the heat is going if not in the room???

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermodynamics


----------



## carlhil2

Man, my Panny Plasma puts out enough heat to warm a 600 sq. ft. apt..


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I don't mean to sound like an A$$ here, but where do you think the heat is going if not in the room???
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermodynamics


Not sure why you'd feel that you'd sound bad by asking a question, its simple, the water is cooled down and then the air is exhausted out, temps don't go above 35C vs 80-90C so the diff in air temperature leaving the loop are quite diff! Science!









My apologies if I sounded like an idiot that didn't know what they were talking about, I'm only giving input as to why I feel WC helps, the intent is not to downplay on anyone, but provide useful information.

My room is much cooler w/ WC as opposed to without, since I had 2 easy RIG's to test with to help further that. your link backs me up as well. Anyways I sincerely apologize for any confusion.


----------



## zordrack

If I keep my stock bios and only raise voltage and power limit is my card still supposed to down clock at idle?

Last time I tried it would only downclock to base clock.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Not sure why you'd feel that you'd sound bad by asking a question, its simple, the water is cooled down and then the air is exhausted out, temps don't go above 35C vs 80-90C so the diff in air temperature leaving the loop are quite diff! Science!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My apologies if I sounded like an idiot that didn't know what they were talking about, I'm only giving input as to why I feel WC helps, the intent is not to downplay on anyone, but provide useful information.
> 
> My room is much cooler w/ WC as opposed to without, since I had 2 easy RIG's to test with to help further that. your link backs me up as well. Anyways I sincerely apologize for any confusion.


Water cooling has zero effect on your room temps. The exact same amount of energy is dissipated through the heat exchange system and deposited in the room


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> Water cooling has zero effect on your room temps. The exact same amount of energy is dissipated through the heat exchange system and deposited in the room


Could you explain why I'm experiencing different temperatures then based on which I use? I used Air cooling for a week while redoing my loop vs the loop I'm using now which my room is far cooler than before and stays so throughout the day. I'm honestly curious to learn more as to why. Had a discussion like this a year + back initially when converting over so ran tests on room temps etc for before and after.

I could understand possibly achieving the same temps over the course of time, however I'm normally not in front of my computer for more than 6 hours at a time.
With WC on, air flow remains cool and constant in the room, however w/ Air flow alone (no WC) my room heats up fast , and adding a fan in the room just moves the heat around further.


----------



## gudu55

a new rookie here ,Ln2 number 7.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8261507?


----------



## Gerbacio

ok guys i got the titan reference cooler installed on my 980ti SC ACX! .....friday i get the EVGA Hybrid cooler and its a go!!!!

im super exited

btw the ACX cooler is better in almost every way than the reference one! wow what a difference!


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I haven't been paying attention but are you using a HDMI 2.0 cable?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> They're using a high speed cable, so yes.


As LunaP has already said yes I tried 3cables and on the last one is clearly written high-speed


----------



## Lordevan83

just installed 2 evga gtx 980ti. Will work on a custom water loop next month. How much heat do these generate? Can you cool 2x gtx 980 ti plus a i7 5820k on just 360mm of radiator?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> just installed 2 evga gtx 980ti. Will work on a custom water loop next month. How much heat do these generate? Can you cool 2x gtx 980 ti plus a i7 5820k on just 360mm of radiator?


Depends on fans used/airflow/ambient....


----------



## Luca T

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> just installed 2 evga gtx 980ti. Will work on a custom water loop next month. How much heat do these generate? Can you cool 2x gtx 980 ti plus a i7 5820k on just 360mm of radiator?


Only one 360?

In my opinion a single 3x120 is too small for cpu +2vga


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> I haven't been paying attention but are you using a HDMI 2.0 cable?


no such thing as HDMI 2.0 cable. It's a marketing gimmick. HDMI 2.0 is hardware/chip on the monitor or GPU side. Cable have nothing to do with it. All the cable is doing is sending 0 and 1.


----------



## Dimebagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> just installed 2 evga gtx 980ti. Will work on a custom water loop next month. How much heat do these generate? Can you cool 2x gtx 980 ti plus a i7 5820k on just 360mm of radiator?


Too small. Your cpu overvlocked at 4.5 at 1.30 will be enough for the rad. The gpus will overcpme the rad at even moderate voltages. Either reduce voltahe on cpu or gpus.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I was on air for years, and since I swapped to WC I refuse to ever go back, even when testing the 980ti's on my alt Rig, it was annoying and my room heated up quick due to the constant hot air blasting out. Once I slapped blocks on them and put them back into my case my room regained its ambient temps and barely escalated. I'd say WC is more of a convenience factor, as well as improves comfort. Not everyone can turn their A/C on full due to power bills. Saying its not functional would make one thing it doesn't work, I feel some people have a strong disliking to WC.Given that I'd say that's pretty functional in its own.


lol. So with watercooled the hot air from the radiator magically disappeared from your room ? Where do you think the heat goes from the radiator ?


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> lol. So with watercooled the hot air from the radiator magically disappeared from your room ? Where do you think the heat goes from the radiator ?


No silly lol, also someone above you asked the same , and I responded, hoping they can clarify more.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dimebagg*
> 
> Too small. Your cpu overvlocked at 4.5 at 1.30 will be enough for the rad. The gpus will overcpme the rad at even moderate voltages. Either reduce voltahe on cpu or gpus.


True, can't OC both, but, just the cpu, can be done. I did it for 2 weeks once...had dual-loops, one went down..


----------



## alexsofluffy

Is 1507/7900 on stock voltages okay and would I be able to push the card further?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alexsofluffy*
> 
> Is 1507/7900 on stock voltages okay and would I be able to push the card further?


no one can tell you that, that's the whole point of overclocking.


----------



## Lordevan83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Depends on fans used/airflow/ambient....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> True, can't OC both, but, just the cpu, can be done. I did it for 2 weeks once...had dual-loops, one went down..


About my previous questions of cooling 2 gtx 980ti + a 5820k. I don't intend to OC the CPU, but I do intend to OC the graphic cards. Right now the parts are stock and aircooled in a corsair 780ti. I want to splurge on a tempered glass case, and been back and forth between Lian Li PC06sx vs In Win S Frame. Both are limited to 360mm radiator. The S frame has space for push/pull. I see a ton of 3 or 4 way SLI builds with just 360mm of radiator on the S frame thread, but no one has done custom loop SLI build with the Lian Li case it seems.

My room temperature is about 23 deg celcius. What fans and radiator combo do you guys recommend to maximize cooling from 360mm size rad in a open air case.

Thanks.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> About my previous questions of cooling 2 gtx 980ti + a 5820k. I don't intend to OC the CPU, but I do intend to OC the graphic cards. Right now the parts are stock and aircooled in a corsair 780ti. I want to splurge on a tempered glass case, and been back and forth between Lian Li PC06sx vs In Win S Frame. Both are limited to 360mm radiator. The S frame has space for push/pull. I see a ton of 3 or 4 way SLI builds with just 360mm of radiator on the S frame thread, but no one has done custom loop SLI build with the Lian Li case it seems.
> 
> My room temperature is about 23 deg celcius. What fans and radiator combo do you guys recommend to maximize cooling from 360mm size rad in a open air case.
> 
> Thanks.


fans will be base on your radiator designed. I high suggest do more research, Google is your friend. When i first started my watercooling i spent so much money buying the wrong parts.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mostafa Hijazi*
> 
> So with watercooled the hot air from the radiator magically disappeared from your room ? Where do you think the heat goes from the radiator ?


YES! Haha.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok guys i got the titan reference cooler installed on my 980ti SC ACX! .....friday i get the EVGA Hybrid cooler and its a go!!!!
> 
> im super exited
> 
> btw the ACX cooler is better in almost every way than the reference one! wow what a difference!


What do you plan on doing with the Titan X reference cooler? Drill into it?


----------



## Lordevan83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> fans will be base on your radiator designed. I high suggest do more research, Google is your friend. When i first started my watercooling i spent so much money buying the wrong parts.


Theoretically high speed, high static pressure fans in push/pull in a high fpi radiator provide most cooling. The main site i have been looking at for radiator review is:
http://www.xtremerigs.net/

Any other good resources? Manufacturer website seem to inflate performance numbers.
http://hardwarelabs.com/nemesis/nemesis-products/nemesis-gtx/nemesis-360gtx#performance-chart
I'm skeptical that 360 gtx can dissipate 1800w system, when http://www.xtremerigs.net/2015/06/03/black-ice-gtx/5/ show it only does 494.3w at 1850rpm.

What are good reference website and no so good website for this info.

Thanks.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey,

quick question here. I own a reference EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked. We all know how hot the reference card can get (mine peaks at 84°C), and on Reddit I read, that a dude replaced the stock thermal paste with Arctic Silver Ceramique and got an astounding drop from 85°C to 63°C at load, which is pretty damn amazing, yet sounds just too good to be true.

Could a TIM change to the Ceramique one make such a difference?

Thanks

Scotty


----------



## Noufel

Hi people
just received my 2x980ti G1 and they are awesome ( a little loud for me







) but there is a thing that intrigues me they are supposed to be boosting around 1241mhz at stock and 1291mhz with oc mod on oc guru ( i dont use it i prefere AB ) but when playing or benching they boost at a steady 1326 mhz are they golden gpus or anything else i don't know







??
The asic of the 1st gpu is 72.5% and the 2nd one is 75% btw.


----------



## KickAssCop

Tim difference can make a difference but reference cards are supposed to run at 84 c due to the crappy fan.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Tim difference can make a difference but reference cards are supposed to run at 84 c due to the crappy fan.


I know the reference fan is crappy, what I don't understand is that a simple TIM change made a 20°C difference...


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Hi people
> just received my 2x980ti G1 and they are awesome ( a little loud for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but there is a thing that intrigues me they are supposed to be boosting around 1241mhz at stock and 1291mhz with oc mod on oc guru ( i dont use it i prefere AB ) but when playing or benching they boost at a steady 1326 mhz are they golden gpus or anything else i don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> The asic of the 1st gpu is 72.5% and the 2nd one is 75% btw.


Mine G1 does 1350 boost I heard its that the lowest it will go is 1291 boost but if your chip is better it will boost higher then it says ... I set my g1 in afterburner to voltage +87, PL 130, Core +110 and memory +300 and get 1500 on core and 1900 on memory ..


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Hi people
> just received my 2x980ti G1 and they are awesome ( a little loud for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but there is a thing that intrigues me they are supposed to be boosting around 1241mhz at stock and 1291mhz with oc mod on oc guru ( i dont use it i prefere AB ) but when playing or benching they boost at a steady 1326 mhz are they golden gpus or anything else i don't know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??
> The asic of the 1st gpu is 72.5% and the 2nd one is 75% btw.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine G1 does 1350 boost I heard its that the lowest it will go is 1291 boost but if your chip is better it will boost higher then it says ... I set my g1 in afterburner to voltage +87, PL 130, Core +110 and memory +300 and get 1500 on core and 1900 on memory ..
Click to expand...

so it depends on the quality of the gpu then thnx for the response


----------



## RayRoocroft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> so it depends on the quality of the gpu then thnx for the response


Mine does exactly the same - silicon lottery comes into play for sure, but without touching a thing it was boosting well up to 1400mhz, so Ive only added about 120mhz to 1500mhz on the core and i think ive been shy on the memory at around 3800mhz. needless to say, at 67 degrees max, its an awesome card!!


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayRoocroft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> so it depends on the quality of the gpu then thnx for the response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine does exactly the same - silicon lottery comes into play for sure, but without touching a thing it was boosting well up to 1400mhz, so Ive only added about 120mhz to 1500mhz on the core and i think ive been shy on the memory at around 3800mhz. needless to say, at 67 degrees max, its an awesome card!!
Click to expand...

yes the temps are awesome even the uper card never exceed 75c at full load


----------



## TONSCHUH

Got them today and will possible take on the weekend my 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB (under water) out of my rig and put in the 980-Ti's as they are for the moment, because my EK-Block's + Back-Plate's have still not arrived yet.

Let's hope they are worth the money.


----------



## Lord of meat

They look freaking nice.


----------



## RayRoocroft




----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayRoocroft*
> 
> Mine does exactly the same - silicon lottery comes into play for sure, but without touching a thing it was boosting well up to 1400mhz, so Ive only added about 120mhz to 1500mhz on the core and i think ive been shy on the memory at around 3800mhz. needless to say, at 67 degrees max, its an awesome card!!


core clock is better than Vram clock.


----------



## RayRoocroft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> core clock is better than Vram clock.


Sorry I dont understand what you mean?









If you mean the core makes more of a difference to FPS, for sure...


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Man, my Panny Plasma puts out enough heat to warm a 600 sq. ft. apt..


Yes, all plasmas put out a TON of heat. That's a price you have to pay for a good looking quality screen. They couldn't really be marketed as "energy efficient" but to this day, it's hard to beat the quality of a good plasma.


----------



## skkane

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> I know the reference fan is crappy, what I don't understand is that a simple TIM change made a 20°C difference...


Sounds like a fisherman's story.


----------



## zeppoli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> ]
> Sounds like a fisherman's story.


lol , I've changed thermal compound on many things and have never seen a difference. Went from pre applied corsair to my own magic arctic 5, no change , many different GPU's and other electronics in general.. If someone saw a 20 degree difference it was because the machine at the factory was broken and never properly tightened the cooler to begin with.
Nvidia and the plants have spent millions and millions on R&D specifically on thermal compound, they are doing a better job than us little enthusiasts at home..

Every hobby has this subject though, on the corvette forums right now there are people talking about their 40 HP increase from changing to different oils, lols


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> ]
> Sounds like a fisherman's story.


I think so too. But might as well give it a go, worst case scenario I loose 3€ for buying the Ceramique TIM... No biggie


----------



## skkane

Post your findings, maybe there will be some improvement. My cards are furnaces also, but i would not want to void my warranty for 1C.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Post your findings, maybe there will be some improvement. My cards are furnaces also, but i would not want to void my warranty for 1C.


I will report changes







also, changing the TIM doesnt vod warranty, does it? EVGA for example are OK with it (I have an EVGA card)


----------



## skkane

In my country they try hard to find anything wrong so they can not honor it. I live in a land of thieves.

Sending it directly to evga for a replacement would not be feasible at all for me as shipping would be ~150$ both ways.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> Got them today and will possible take on the weekend my 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB (under water) out of my rig and put in the 980-Ti's as they are for the moment, because my EK-Block's + Back-Plate's are still not arrived yet.
> 
> Let's hope they are worth the money.


are those the OC version ?


----------



## skkane

0db gaming....

If I had the funds and was in the US i would get my lawyers on them. You can't just lie like that and get away with it. Typical asus marketing. 0db in solitaire yes.

Sorry for the rant, i'm sure you'll love them


----------



## robertr1

These cards do NOT like heat at all. My OC'd 1478core will drop down to 1450 from long gaming sessions if I keep the fan on auto. However if I keep the fan up high and temps low the card won't throttle down. This is a G1 without coil whine (thankfully).

Seeing how piss poor the ACX controller was on the SC+, I can't imagine those cards holding OC for long gaming sessions. Reference even worse.


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> These cards do NOT like heat at all. My OC'd 1478core will drop down to 1450 from long gaming sessions if I keep the fan on auto. However if I keep the fan up high and temps low the card won't throttle down. This is a G1 without coil whine (thankfully).
> 
> Seeing how piss poor the ACX controller was on the SC+, I can't imagine those cards holding OC for long gaming sessions. Reference even worse.


Yah my EVGA SC+ ACX cards get pretty toasty with SLI... they start to slightly drop my clockspeeds at ~75C and agressively drop above 84C. Granted the fan curve I setup usually keeps them below 72C, also usually use VSync in games so that keeps them cooler as well. When I tried just a single GPU it ran at ~1500Mhz without a problem, so I think it's mostly SLI causing my problem with the added heat.

I originally had them clocked at 1489Mhz Boost but after 20+ mins gaming they would drop down to around ~1420-1430Mhz due to temps. I ended up keeping them clocked at 1409Mhz so they keep a constant clockspeed and don't get too hot. At those speeds they are plenty fast for me.

Only times I'll really try to push the clocks to the limit is if I'm doing benchmarks.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> just installed 2 evga gtx 980ti. Will work on a custom water loop next month. How much heat do these generate? Can you cool 2x gtx 980 ti plus a i7 5820k on just 360mm of radiator?


I found that after x3 240 rads on a single cpu->gpu->gpu loop yeilds deminishing results. I originally only had 2x240 rads and it was the most optimal.

X2 240 rads results: series terminal

Ambient 20c

5820k 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v
Idle: 33c
Load: 75c

GPU1 980 Ti 1470mhz @1.21v
Idle: 26c
Load: 48c

GPU2 980 Ti 1470mhz @1.18v
Idle: 27c
Load: 50c

X3 240 rads series terminal

Ambient: 20c

5820k 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v
Idle: 33c
Load: 71c

GPU1 980Ti 1470Mhz @ 1.21v
Idle: 23c
Load: 42c

GPU2 980 Ti 1470Mhz @1.18v
Idle: 24c
Load: 43c


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Your e-penis aside, no one really cares. Something is always just aright around the corner that is bigger and faster. Unless you are setting world records with super cooling, no need to fret. The bottom line is that the individual enjoys their hobby.


what epenis? lol these guys run a single card and got about 20k score in it and i run 980 ti sli and got about 20k to 21k.. i was impressed with their card and cpu processors.


----------



## Lordevan83

Thanks for above response. What temp does cpu 5820k start to throttle?


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I found that after x3 240 rads on a single cpu->gpu->gpu loop yeilds deminishing results. I originally only had 2x240 rads and it was the most optimal.
> 
> X2 240 rads results: series terminal
> 
> Ambient 20c
> 
> 5820k 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v
> Idle: 33c
> Load: 75c
> 
> GPU1 980 Ti 1470mhz @1.21v
> Idle: 26c
> Load: 48c
> 
> GPU2 980 Ti 1470mhz @1.18v
> Idle: 27c
> Load: 50c
> 
> X3 240 rads series terminal
> 
> Ambient: 20c
> 
> 5820k 4.5Ghz @ 1.32v
> Idle: 33c
> Load: 71c
> 
> GPU1 980Ti 1470Mhz @ 1.21v
> Idle: 23c
> Load: 42c
> 
> GPU2 980 Ti 1470Mhz @1.18v
> Idle: 24c
> Load: 43c


yea well there is a flow restriction with more rads.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Thanks a lot @ll !
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> are those the OC version ?


Yes, they are the OC-Versions: Click

Took me almost 4 weeks to get them here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> These cards do NOT like heat at all. My OC'd 1478core will drop down to 1450 from long gaming sessions if I keep the fan on auto. However if I keep the fan up high and temps low the card won't throttle down. This is a G1 without coil whine (thankfully).
> 
> Seeing how piss poor the ACX controller was on the SC+, I can't imagine those cards holding OC for long gaming sessions. Reference even worse.


I have 1x 240mm + 2x 480mm Rad's for my 3770k + the GPU's and my 780-Ti's max-out at ~40-45 C when I bench them and are usually ~35-40 C when I game a bit.

Fingers-crossed that I'm able to push the m a bit further.


----------



## Lordevan83

Are there any reviews comparing the performance of different gtx 980 ti waterblocks yet?


----------



## dookiebot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> are those the OC version ?


All the Strix are the OC version.

Their software interface lets you choose to run your card in 3 different modes. Silent, Gaming, and OC. So instead of deciding which Strix to buy you decide which mode to run in.

I setup my own profile with a higher OC and slightly more aggressive fans. Temps are nice and card is still pretty quet.


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> quick question here. I own a reference EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked. We all know how hot the reference card can get (mine peaks at 84°C), and on Reddit I read, that a dude replaced the stock thermal paste with Arctic Silver Ceramique and got an astounding drop from 85°C to 63°C at load, which is pretty damn amazing, yet sounds just too good to be true.
> 
> Could a TIM change to the Ceramique one make such a difference?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Scotty


I replaced my hybrid kit on my 980ti with NT-H1 and my temps dropped about 8c on load and 2c idle. - i did this to both of my hybrid cards.

what i found was that listening to the collective about putting a pea size of thermal compound resulted in higher temps than stock thermal compound. (thermal paste amount needs to be relative to die/heat spreader size)
i decided to go back to my knowledge around my AthlonX2/C2D/Q2D Days where i used a dot about 25%-40% of a pea(die size), the delta in temps between the smaller amount of thermal paste was ~16c.

So to your question yes replacing thermal compound has a high likely hood of dropping your temps, but make sure to not over do it with the thermal paste.


(Assume the paste has been spread by the heatsink pressure)


----------



## scorpscarx

I don't change the TIM on new graphics cards anymore unless I've had it for a year or so or it's clearly defective.

Imo it's truly not worth it if you are running on air with custom curves, the temp change you will get will be ~5 max.

I love messing around, adding sinks, mounting water blocks, but if you are just using a card on air for gaming, it's really not worth it to remove the stock cooler to replace the TIM.

Why? With these cheaper coolers, it's rediculously easy to knock some soldering or glue or whatever loose on the heatpipes and end up with a noisy card that you can't diagnose.

/end rant


----------



## blackhole2013

is the back plate of 980 ti G1 supposed to be crazy hot the core temp never goes above 65c at 1500/1900 but I touched the back plate and man it was hot ..


----------



## Wihglah

What's the ballpark for core voltage under water on a reference card?

I'm looking for a 24/7 clock rather than a suicide setting btw.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dookiebot*
> 
> All the Strix are the OC version.
> 
> Their software interface lets you choose to run your card in 3 different modes. Silent, Gaming, and OC. So instead of deciding which Strix to buy you decide which mode to run in.
> 
> I setup my own profile with a higher OC and slightly more aggressive fans. Temps are nice and card is still pretty quet.


NOPE not all are OC version...
STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING
STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3-6GD5-GAMING


----------



## stompysan

Hey everyone. Just picked up my 980 TI and threw on the hybrid cooler from EVGA. I decided to give the 1.25V 121% BIOS a shot. At 121% power target, I am boosting to 1493MHz stable. I am just wondering how safe this is. Temps are around 50C, but I am a bit worried it may be a bit too much voltage. Honestly, I don't know what stock is, and cannot seem to find what the stock voltage is. Any advice?

EDIT: It is showing a voltage of 1.275V in MSI Afterburner. Not sure which I should follow.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

355.60 driver gave me 30 points over previous driver in Firestrike ultra score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5774172


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> is the back plate of 980 ti G1 supposed to be crazy hot the core temp never goes above 65c at 1500/1900 but I touched the back plate and man it was hot ..


Both backplates on my hybrid cards are very hot to the touch after gaming/benching. 1455/1900 @42-46c Core Temp
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stompysan*
> 
> Hey everyone. Just picked up my 980 TI and threw on the hybrid cooler from EVGA. I decided to give the 1.25V 121% BIOS a shot. At 121% power target, I am boosting to 1493MHz stable. I am just wondering how safe this is. Temps are around 50C, but I am a bit worried it may be a bit too much voltage. Honestly, I don't know what stock is, and cannot seem to find what the stock voltage is. Any advice?
> 
> EDIT: It is showing a voltage of 1.275V in MSI Afterburner. Not sure which I should follow.


Based on the Voltage Table the stock highest vCore voltage set is 1.281.3v - i have read people on custom loops running 1.3v-1.32v but they were only benching.

For my personal daily settings i run 1455mhz at 1.212v on both of my cards, and temp log shows max temp 46c (i have left them looping 3dmark+haven+valley for 12 hours and no issues)

my 2 cents is why push it, i the card is a beast and for 24/7 gaming use you really don't gain much from 1430-1500mhz.

Here is my EVGA Hybrid bios Stock - don't flash this on your G1(as i know nothing about the gigabyte boards) - you can take a look at the stock clocks and the boost table to get an idea what the default settings should be for a hybrid cooled card.

GM200_EVGA_HYBRID_Stock.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> These cards do NOT like heat at all. My OC'd 1478core will drop down to 1450 from long gaming sessions if I keep the fan on auto. However if I keep the fan up high and temps low the card won't throttle down. This is a G1 without coil whine (thankfully).
> 
> Seeing how piss poor the ACX controller was on the SC+, I can't imagine those cards holding OC for long gaming sessions. Reference even worse.


Those coolers are doing fine by me for the moment...


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> Here is my EVGA Hybrid bios Stock - don't flash this on your G1(as i know nothing about the gigabyte boards) - you can take a look at the stock clocks and the boost table to get an idea what the default settings should be for a hybrid cooled card.
> 
> GM200_EVGA_HYBRID_Stock.zip 152k .zip file


Is it really worth it? I can see a boost of 1467 MHz maximum with my EVGA GTX 980 Ti SCs with the bolt on Hybrid Cooler, no BIOS mod. I just use a standard overclock with Precision X and power target at 110% with the voltage dialed up to stock max.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> is the back plate of 980 ti G1 supposed to be crazy hot the core temp never goes above 65c at 1500/1900 but I touched the back plate and man it was hot ..


I had the 970 G1 and it also had a very crazy hot backplate, I would say its is touching a very hot component and is doing its job!


----------



## Luca T

Guys like "On1yalad" said I touched the backplate and is very hot

I have waterblock Ek and Backplate EK

Maybe a closed Backplate like the EK is not suitable for this card?


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Is it really worth it? I can see a boost of 1467 MHz maximum with my EVGA GTX 980 Ti SCs with the bolt on Hybrid Cooler, no BIOS mod. I just use a standard overclock with Precision X and power target at 110% with the voltage dialed up to stock max.


putting a custom bios to get to the magical 1500-1550mhz imho isn't worth it for daily gaming. Now if you are trying to score yourself on 3dmark then i don't know what to tell you. (but i think i am in the top 30 by user in firestrike 2xsli with my setup on stock bios's...but i only did that to see if i was in range on the GPU score of others with my setup.)

My suggestion is try and hit 1450mhz and be satisfied as at that speed @1440p you can max everything @~60FPS+

Note: i did flash my 980tiACX with a bolted on a hybrid kit so that the 2 cards would sync without having to fuss with PX or AB


----------



## stompysan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> Both backplates on my hybrid cards are very hot to the touch after gaming/benching. 1455/1900 @42-46c Core Temp
> Based on the Voltage Table the stock highest vCore voltage set is 1.281.3v - i have read people on custom loops running 1.3v-1.32v but they were only benching.
> 
> For my personal daily settings i run 1455mhz at 1.212v on both of my cards, and temp log shows max temp 46c (i have left them looping 3dmark+haven+valley for 12 hours and no issues)
> 
> my 2 cents is why push it, i the card is a beast and for 24/7 gaming use you really don't gain much from 1430-1500mhz.
> 
> Here is my EVGA Hybrid bios Stock - don't flash this on your G1(as i know nothing about the gigabyte boards) - you can take a look at the stock clocks and the boost table to get an idea what the default settings should be for a hybrid cooled card.
> 
> GM200_EVGA_HYBRID_Stock.zip 152k .zip file


Decided to take your advice and dial back a bit. I was able to reach 1474 MHz stable at 1.205V, and 110% power limit. I feel that is acceptable. I just don't want what happened to my old card to happen again. I was running my 970 very aggressive, and it eventually started showing signs of failure.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robertr1*
> 
> These cards do NOT like heat at all. My OC'd 1478core will drop down to 1450 from long gaming sessions if I keep the fan on auto. However if I keep the fan up high and temps low the card won't throttle down. This is a G1 without coil whine (thankfully).
> 
> Seeing how piss poor the ACX controller was on the SC+, I can't imagine those cards holding OC for long gaming sessions. Reference even worse.


Thats funny, Cause I have two EVGA 980TI SC+ACX core 1513mhz/8208mhz Vram . Playing at 4K all day long no issues. Hottest card is the top card which never got over 70C and bottom card never got over 68C. Your GPU temp are only as good as your case airflow. No coil whine either. A lot of time it's the PSU and people think it's their GPU.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> Both backplates on my hybrid cards are very hot to the touch after gaming/benching. 1455/1900 @42-46c Core Temp
> Based on the Voltage Table the stock highest vCore voltage set is 1.281.3v - i have read people on custom loops running 1.3v-1.32v but they were only benching.


Hey, I have a Hybrid and the backplate does get very hot. I've been worried about the components there so I put a spot fan on it inside the case and it's alleviated much of my worries as the backplate is now cool to the touch even during hours of torture.

I feel good knowing that the backplate is now working as a head sink for the reverse side of the card, keeping it cool.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> -snip-


Thank for the helpful info







I found a tube of NT-H1 yesterday at home, so I wont be getting the Ceramique, so I will put the Noctua paste on my GPU. I want to lower temps as much as possible, 84°C at load is a bit much for me, even though the GPU can take it and it is a reference one.

The hybrid kit is a very tempting piece, but too pricey for me. So I will be doing "The Mod" and mounting a CM Seidon 120M to my GPU and adding a 1,5mm thick copper shim between the die and AiO so I wont have to remove the midplate of the GPU and keep the fan for VRM cooling









But as far as applying the TIM goes, I am at a crossroads... many recommend the (small)pea method, due to the smaller die size, BUT... on EKWB website on their manuals for mounting waterblocks, there is a picture showing a different application method, see "step 3" in this manual -> https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830550.pdf

It is a star method and I think that is a bit much, don't you think?

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Agenesis

The backplates act more like insulators than heatsinks tbh. Most are covered by a sheet of plastic to prevent short circuiting and only a very small area has thermal pads on it to dissipate heat. It's more for rigidity and aesthetics than actual heat dissipation.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> is the back plate of 980 ti G1 supposed to be crazy hot the core temp never goes above 65c at 1500/1900 but I touched the back plate and man it was hot ..


why are you touching your pc hardware while it's on ? especially the GPU. It suppose to be hot. This is ridiculous.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> why are you touching your pc hardware while it's on ? especially the GPU. It suppose to be hot. This is ridiculous.


^^This

Why touch a GPU, while under load? Mine gets to 84°C, so I wouldn't even dare touching it...


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Thank for the helpful info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found a tube of NT-H1 yesterday at home, so I wont be getting the Ceramique, so I will put the Noctua paste on my GPU. I want to lower temps as much as possible, 84°C at load is a bit much for me, even though the GPU can take it and it is a reference one.
> 
> The hybrid kit is a very tempting piece, but too pricey for me. So I will be doing "The Mod" and mounting a CM Seidon 120M to my GPU and adding a 1,5mm thick copper shim between the die and AiO so I wont have to remove the midplate of the GPU and keep the fan for VRM cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But as far as applying the TIM goes, I am at a crossroads... many recommend the (small)pea method, due to the smaller die size, BUT... on EKWB website on their manuals for mounting waterblocks, there is a picture showing a different application method, see "step 3" in this manual -> https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109830550.pdf
> 
> It is a star method and I think that is a bit much, don't you think?
> 
> Thanks for all the info


I cant comment on their instruction but the premise is the same you want the thinnest layer of TIM between the heatsink and die. but you have to have enough coverage so that the heat can transfer quickly. i re-pasted about 8 times sometimes differently until i was just got tired of the same/similar results. then i just did it like i remembered back in the day and sure enough i got my temps down to the 42-46c load levels.

test multiple way out, reapplying is super simple.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> -snip-


Once I get the Seidon 120M I will definitely try more application methods, but everything will be better than 84°C load temp


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> What do you plan on doing with the Titan X reference cooler? Drill into it?


You need a reference cooler for the hybrid cooler from evga! The acx doesn't work!

The reference cooler sucks! It's not nearly as good as the acx ! But tomorrow I'll have the hybrid yay!


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> why are you touching your pc hardware while it's on ? especially the GPU. It suppose to be hot. This is ridiculous.


I guess I thought that "touching" meant putting your hand next to, like checking how hot the frying pan or iron is... Right, it would be silly to physically rub your greasy hands all over PC components that operate at high temps.

Either way, finding extra hot areas on the GPU, especially with mods like hyrbid or other kits isn't a bad way to learn about how components deal with overclocking/volting. For example, the default fan profile on a reference modded evga hybrid card won't engage the blower at anything above a crawl because the core temp is low. This could be problematic for overclocking, seeing as the VRMs aren't getting sufficient cooling.


----------



## bigbangSG

Guy should i get a 980ti ?? I using r290 CF.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> You need a reference cooler for the hybrid cooler from evga! The acx doesn't work!
> 
> The reference cooler sucks! It's not nearly as good as the acx ! But tomorrow I'll have the hybrid yay!


Are all of the exclamation points necessary? Anyway, you won't be using the majority of the cooler, so you didn't need to go as far as purchasing a Titan X reference cooler. The EVGA Hybrid kit ships with its own shroud. That was my point...unless you plan on modding the Titan X shroud by drilling holes (or a big gap) to run the CLC cables and power for the fan through...


----------



## TBoneSan

Has anyone flashed a Zotac reference with any of these unlocked vbios?
I know it should work but if anyone's done it could chime in I'd really appreciate it.
I want to be 100% I don't end up with a expensive brick.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> I guess I thought that "touching" meant putting your hand next to, like checking how hot the frying pan or iron is... Right, it would be silly to physically rub your greasy hands all over PC components that operate at high temps.


Touching is same as NEXT TO? do you know the difference? Comparing PC hardware to cooking pan? Well last time i check GPU and a lot of other componentd on the PC have temp sensor and software to shows it. either way it's suppose to be HOT simple as that.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigbangSG*
> 
> Guy should i get a 980ti ?? I using r290 CF.


They are pretty much the same, so not really worth the switch.


----------



## Joe13

Hi, it seems I have a problem with my 980 Ti SLI and my gsync monitor.
I have 38000 pts in 3dmark firestrike with my 980 Ti 2-way SLI. When I use my gsync monitor and do the same test, I have 33000 pts, 15% less, with gsync ON or OFF.
Does anyone found the same problem?
If you have a non-gsync monitor and a gsync monitor, it would be interesting to do the test.
Thanks.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe13*
> 
> Hi, it seems I have a problem with my 980 Ti SLI and my gsync monitor.
> I have 38000 pts in 3dmark firestrike with my 980 Ti 2-way SLI. When I use my gsync monitor and do the same test, I have 33000 pts, 15% less, with gsync ON or OFF.
> Does anyone found the same problem?
> If you have a non-gsync monitor and a gsync monitor, it would be interesting to do the test.
> Thanks.


Be sure to disable G-Sync and V-Sync in Nvidia Control Panel. The default setting with the newest driver is V-sync on when G-Sync is on. So you are limited to 144 fps or whatever your monitor is capable of even if your SLI-setup can render more frames, hence the lower score.


----------



## Joe13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Be sure to disable G-Sync and V-Sync in Nvidia Control Panel. The default setting with the newest driver is V-sync on when G-Sync is on. So you are limited to 144 fps or whatever your monitor is capable of even if your SLI-setup can render more frames, hence the lower score.


Of course, I have disabled vsync. There is no difference with Gsync ON or OFF, same score: 33000.
With a 980 Ti SLI, my framerate in 3dmark is above 160 FPS all the time, my FPS loss would be most important with vsync ON. And I would see the 144 FPS cap on FPS counter.
I have had a feedback from another user, he have the same score with GSYNC and non GSYNCc monitor, but he have a single 980 Ti.
I'm looking for other SLI users with GSYNC and non gsync monitor for see their results.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Are all of the exclamation points necessary? Anyway, you won't be using the majority of the cooler, so you didn't need to go as far as purchasing a Titan X reference cooler. The EVGA Hybrid kit ships with its own shroud. That was my point...unless you plan on modding the Titan X shroud by drilling holes (or a big gap) to run the CLC cables and power for the fan through...


Someone here said j needed a reference cooler for the ram and the rest of the card. That you couldn't install it without the reference cooler.

I scavenged eBay and all I found was a Titan reference cooler for cheap.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> why are you touching your pc hardware while it's on ? especially the GPU. It suppose to be hot. This is ridiculous.


I love her so much I just had to touch her


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigbangSG*
> 
> Guy should i get a 980ti ?? I using r290 CF.


YES


----------



## Noufel

Man they are loud at full load







but powerfull is the least to say










PS: SOM realy needs 6gb of vram for ultra textures


----------



## RayRoocroft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Man they are loud at full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but powerfull is the least to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: SOM realy needs 6gb of vram for ultra textures


Looks awesome







but shouldnt be loud at full load. What temps you running and what fan profile - auto or manual?

out the box mine hardly made a noise. overclocked i tend to run around 70% at 70 degrees to ensure it stays chilly. Since then ive not come close to 70 degrees but thats with a single 980ti G1 Gaming.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RayRoocroft*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Man they are loud at full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but powerfull is the least to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: SOM realy needs 6gb of vram for ultra textures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but shouldnt be loud at full load. What temps you running and what fan profile - auto or manual?
> 
> out the box mine hardly made a noise. overclocked i tend to run around 70% at 70 degrees to ensure it stays chilly. Since then ive not come close to 70 degrees but thats with a single 980ti G1 Gaming.
Click to expand...

thnx







the problem is the uper gpu it gets a little hot around 75-76c and that cause the lack of air flow







the fan is on auto profile and when it exceeds 75% it becomes loud but that dosn't bothers me ( i was able to live with my 290 trix cfx coil whine for 9 months







)


----------



## TONSCHUH

Still waiting for EK-Blocks + EK-Backplates.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> Still waiting for EK-Blocks + EK-Backplates.


Nice


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Man they are loud at full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but powerfull is the least to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: SOM realy needs 6gb of vram for ultra textures


Dat wiring job


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Man they are loud at full load
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but powerfull is the least to say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: SOM realy needs 6gb of vram for ultra textures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat wiring job
Click to expand...

you know wiring management for me is like putting together a 2000 pieces puzzle set in 30 seconds


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBoneSan*
> 
> Has anyone flashed a Zotac reference with any of these unlocked vbios?
> I know it should work but if anyone's done it could chime in I'd really appreciate it.
> I want to be 100% I don't end up with a expensive brick.


Flashing a BIOS of a different vendor is no good idea.
So no, don't do it.

You can save your original BIOS and alter your BIOS by your own.
You can use the posted BIOS and compare it to the one of your card to change the voltage and power tabs.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Touching is same as NEXT TO? do you know the difference? Comparing PC hardware to cooking pan? Well last time i check GPU and a lot of other componentd on the PC have temp sensor and software to shows it. either way it's suppose to be HOT simple as that.


First, the comparison and method was a way to detect temperature without burning yourself, no need to be rude.

Second, there is an upper limit of temperatures these components can take where lifespan will be reduced, and while overclocking/volting, those temperatures can be hit.[1]

Third, I really do wish there were sensors at all the failure points however we don't have sensors at some of those points. Perhaps you know of some aftermarket sensors that we could buy/install that would let us monitor temperatures anywhere?

1: Asus VRM Lifespan Marketing Material


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Nice


Thanks a lot !

They are even @Stock and on Air not bad (no multiple runs):

Firestrike = 20314

Firestrike Extreme = 13943

Firestrike Ultra = 8190

3D-Mark-11 = X14093


----------



## funfordcobra

Little on the low side for SLI..


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> you know wiring management for me is like putting together a 2000 pieces puzzle set in 30 seconds


lol. You have good stuffs in there, take care of it. Make it clean. Especially that white wire by the back fan.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Thanks a lot !
> 
> They are even @Stock and on Air not bad (no multiple runs):
> 
> Firestrike = 20314


that's pretty low. With my single card 18208 scores
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5623179

and with SLI im at 24905 scores.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5736473

Unigine Valley Extreme on Windows 7


All 3 results was on minor overclock, didnt even mess with voltage or custom BIOS. Can't wait for my 1500W psu arrive. The 3 years old 1000W i have now just cant do it with 2 980Ti. PC reset like it's cool.


----------



## carlhil2

Yeah, that valley score, I get that with one card, no max OC...


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Someone here said j needed a reference cooler for the ram and the rest of the card. That you couldn't install it without the reference cooler.
> 
> I scavenged eBay and all I found was a Titan reference cooler for cheap.


Yes, because of the cooling component for the VRM. My only issue was you might have spent more than necessary for a cooler, for no advantage, and someone out there looking for the black Titan X shroud has one less to find because you bought it and won't use the whole thing.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> that's pretty low. With my single card 18208 scores
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5623179
> 
> and with SLI im at 24905 scores.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5736473
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme


He just needs to overclock the CPU, his GPU score on firestrike is 35k, which is fine.


----------



## brazilianloser

So guys just a simple question if anyone could help me out here. Do the EVGA 980 ti cards with the custom cooler use the stock pcb? Watercooling purposes.

EVGA GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4995-KR


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, that valley score, I get that with one card, no max OC...


Your CPU is beast


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Little on the low side for SLI..


Will possible get better with newer Windows-10 - Drivers.

Maybe my CPU is now a slight bottleneck. Can't get it higher than @4700MHz @1.435V .

I'm able to get the @4700MHz with a lower voltage for benchmarks, but not BF3 / BF4 / BFH - stable.

Will have a look how far I can push them under water and maybe Custom-BIOS.

A better screen is next on the list and later-on most likely MoBo + CPU, if I'm able to sell one of my kidneys.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> He just needs to overclock the CPU, his GPU score on firestrike is 35k, which is fine.


overclock the CPU ain't going to give much higher scores.

Even take the CPU/Physic away. For comparison his and my benchmark. Something is eating up his PC in the background.

We are on same Windows 10 and Nvidia driver.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5779224/fs/5736473


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> overclock the CPU ain't going to give much higher scores.
> 
> Even take the CPU/Physic away. For comparison his and my benchmark. Something is eating up his PC in the background.
> 
> We are on same Windows 10 and Nvidia driver.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5779224/fs/5736473


Maybe my PCIe 3.0 @x8 ?

Or Windows-10 Build 10525 ?

Just did a clean-install not too long ago and have only a few things running in the background.


----------



## charlievoviii

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Will possible get better with newer Windows-10 - Drivers.
> 
> Maybe my CPU is now a slight bottleneck. Can't get it higher than @4700MHz @1.435V .
> 
> I'm able to get the @4700MHz with a lower voltage for benchmarks, but not BF3 / BF4 / BFH - stable.
> 
> Will have a look how far I can push them under water and maybe Custom-BIOS.
> 
> A better screen is next on the list and later-on most likely MoBo + CPU, if I'm able to sell one of my kidneys.


why so high voltage ? 4 cores is way easier to overclock than 6 cores. My only need 1.36V to hit 4.7ghs. Yours shouldnt need more than 1.35V to hit that clock. I overclocked my buddy [email protected] 1.35volts. He have been playing Battlefield series non stop for almost 3 years now.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Maybe my PCIe 3.0 @x8 ?
> 
> Or Windows-10 Build 10525 ?
> 
> Just did a clean-install not too long ago and have only a few things running in the background.


definitely check, our scores shouldnt that big of a difference. Do you log your GPU or CPU while benching ? HWMonitor software is a good start.


----------



## carlhil2

Did a quick run, having that other card in my rig is holding my score back I think  and Valley is showing my actual speed, that's a first for me, must be the bios I flashed yesterday..
one of my old TX runs, on air..that card would have been a beast on water..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> overclock the CPU ain't going to give much higher scores.
> 
> Even take the CPU/Physic away. For comparison his and my benchmark. Something is eating up his PC in the background.
> 
> We are on same Windows 10 and Nvidia driver.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5779224/fs/5736473


In Valley it will. CPU clock speeds affect that score greatly. I scored higher with a 4.8 3770k, than a 4930K at 4.5 using the same GPU. His firestrike run didn't seem bad taking into consideration PCI 2.0 and low clock speeds. So yeah, increasing clock speed to a good 4.5-4.8 on that CPU will make a huge difference in his scores.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> why so high voltage ? 4 cores is way easier to overclock than 6 cores. My only need 1.36V to hit 4.7ghs. Yours shouldnt need more than 1.35V to hit that clock. I overclocked my buddy [email protected] 1.35volts. He have been playing Battlefield series non stop for almost 3 years now.
> definitely check, our scores shouldnt that big of a difference. Do you log your GPU or CPU while benching ? HWMonitor software is a good start.


If I go lower with the Voltages, then I get the "BF.exe stopped working"-Crashes.

I had only GPU-Tweak running and even if I use the build-in Game-Booster, then my Firestrike-Score goes only slightly up: Firestrike = 20555

Here is my best Score with my previous 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB under water: Firestrike = 18324

Will log later with HWINFO64 and have a look if I find something.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> why so high voltage ? 4 cores is way easier to overclock than 6 cores. My only need 1.36V to hit 4.7ghs. Yours shouldnt need more than 1.35V to hit that clock. I overclocked my buddy [email protected] 1.35volts. He have been playing Battlefield series non stop for almost 3 years now.
> definitely check, our scores shouldnt that big of a difference. Do you log your GPU or CPU while benching ? HWMonitor software is a good start.


If I go lower with the Voltages, then I get the "BF.exe stopped working"-Crashes.

I had only GPU-Tweak running and even if I use the build-in Game-Booster, then my Firestrike-Score goes only slightly up: Firestrike = 20555

Have a look what I found:



Looks like one of the GPU's is holding it back (?)

Driver or Hardware-Issue ?








[/quote]

overclocking CPU is more than just adding voltage to the vcore, you got a lot more settings in the bios you need to play with. It's not easy work or punching in someone else settings. No your second GPU is not holding you back. If that's true than i guess my scores should be way higher ? LMAO. We all uses the same drivers. So if it's holding you back than i guess my is holding back too. People like to make excuses instead finding out the real issue









Why don't you download HWMonitor and log while you benchmark. Pm me the log and i will try to help you out..When you overclocked oyur CPu did you also adjust stuffs inside the Digi+Vrm inside the bios?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> If I go lower with the Voltages, then I get the "BF.exe stopped working"-Crashes.
> 
> I had only GPU-Tweak running and even if I use the build-in Game-Booster, then my Firestrike-Score goes only slightly up: Firestrike = 20555
> 
> Have a look what I found:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like one of the GPU's is holding it back (?)
> 
> Driver or Hardware-Issue ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclocking CPU is more than just adding voltage. It's not easy work or punching in someone else settings. No your second GPU is not holding you back. If that's true than i guess my scores should be way higher ? LMAO. We all uses the same drivers. So if it's holding you back than i guess my is holding back too. People like to make excuses instead finding out the real issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you download HWMonitor and log while you benchmark. Pm me the log and i will try to help you out. My guess might be you have too much voltage in your CPU and you're choking it. Does your motherboard have DIGI+ Control in the bios ?


Yeah, I saw it afterwards that the clocks of the 2nd GPU went up when the Benchmark started.

My MoBo has DIGI+ and TurboV Evo.

I will log later with HWINFO64 and give you the log.

1.350V is good for @4600MHz.


----------



## Noufel

did a quick run on valley and got this

CPU and GPUs at stock btw


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> So guys just a simple question if anyone could help me out here. Do the EVGA 980 ti cards with the custom cooler use the stock pcb? Watercooling purposes.
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4995-KR


that product has the stock PCB


----------



## Noufel

and now with a little OCing 4.6 on the cpu and 1405mhz on both gpus

Results : 400 points and 10 FPS increase on both min and max








PS: my stock gpus were boosting at 1304mhz so i got 10 fps increase for 100 mhz oc on the core, i think it's a good OC scalling


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> and now with a little OCing 4.6 on the cpu and 1405mhz on both gpus
> 
> Results : 400 points and 10 FPS increase on both min and max
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: my stock gpus were boosting at 1304mhz so i got 10 fps increase for 100 mhz oc on the core, i think it's a good OC scalling


very nice.







Now go play witcher 3 or GTA V for awhile and see if it crash.

I cant up the voltage or clock any higher from the OEM Bios, my PSU beg me to stop







Auto hard reset like it's cool. Cant wait for the new PSU to arrive.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Any Dual GPU cards due soon?

Surely a couple of 980ti chips at lower clocks would work.


----------



## Yvese

Bah. My 980 ti step-up was supposed to get here today but UPS delayed it. Now I have to wait 3 days since it's the weekend
















By the time it gets here I'll have been stuck on a 4870 for 2 weeks


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Yeah, I saw it afterwards that the clocks of the 2nd GPU went up when the Benchmark started.
> 
> My MoBo has DIGI+ and TurboV Evo.
> 
> I will log later with HWINFO64 and give you the log.
> 
> 1.350V is good for @4600MHz.


Looks like that a repaired Seagate-HDD just died, even that it was hardly in use, but the system-log mentioned that it randomly disappeared and I had a few freezes / crashes.

I'm not sure if the GPU's are not 100% stable in OC-Mode on the Desktop or if GPU-Tweak and HWINFO64 are not compatible.

Will try to figure it out later, because it's 5am at my place and I need some sleep.


----------



## PlotinusRedux

Sheyster's "980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards" custom bios is setting my stock boost clock to 1493, as motivman says his earlier one did. Motivman's current bios correctly sets my stock boost to 1291, which is good, because I'm crashing at anything over 1465.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Can't wait for my 1500W psu arrive.


Any reason why you went with 1500watts?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Bah. My 980 ti step-up was supposed to get here today but UPS delayed it. Now I have to wait 3 days since it's the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time it gets here I'll have been stuck on a 4870 for 2 weeks


I can feel your pain, because it took me almost 4 weeks to get mine and they changed the ETA twice a week !


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> Bah. My 980 ti step-up was supposed to get here today but UPS delayed it. Now I have to wait 3 days since it's the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the time it gets here I'll have been stuck on a 4870 for 2 weeks


better than waiting for my 980tis 3 weeks with my i7 igpu


----------



## stompysan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> Both backplates on my hybrid cards are very hot to the touch after gaming/benching. 1455/1900 @42-46c Core Temp
> Based on the Voltage Table the stock highest vCore voltage set is 1.281.3v - i have read people on custom loops running 1.3v-1.32v but they were only benching.
> 
> For my personal daily settings i run 1455mhz at 1.212v on both of my cards, and temp log shows max temp 46c (i have left them looping 3dmark+haven+valley for 12 hours and no issues)
> 
> my 2 cents is why push it, i the card is a beast and for 24/7 gaming use you really don't gain much from 1430-1500mhz.
> 
> Here is my EVGA Hybrid bios Stock - don't flash this on your G1(as i know nothing about the gigabyte boards) - you can take a look at the stock clocks and the boost table to get an idea what the default settings should be for a hybrid cooled card.
> 
> GM200_EVGA_HYBRID_Stock.zip 152k .zip file


Thanks for the advice! I was messing with it quite a bit last night, and I think I reached what I feel safe with. I got to 1474MHz at 1.205V, 110% power. Temps peak around 50C, which is fine with me. Overall, pretty good.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stompysan*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I was messing with it quite a bit last night, and I think I reached what I feel safe with. I got to 1474MHz at 1.205V, 110% power. Temps peak around 50C, which is fine with me. Overall, pretty good.


My understanding is the backplates don't serve much purpose as a heat spreader on the 980 Ti. Someone put a heat sensing camera on them and the hot spot was still right where you'd expect it, On the Titan X there's memory on the back side, and a heat sink would be better than nothing at all if there's little to no airflow past the card.

At least one review of the 980 Ti Reference model indicated the fact the reference cards don't ship with backplates by default is probably for the best...

Now, as far as card rigidity, etc. that's separate from keeping the card cool and again, I don't think you're really spreading much heat with the backplates.


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stompysan*
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I was messing with it quite a bit last night, and I think I reached what I feel safe with. I got to 1474MHz at 1.205V, 110% power. Temps peak around 50C, which is fine with me. Overall, pretty good.


Nice, that runs better than my cards! Enjoy


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I can feel your pain, because it took me almost 4 weeks to get mine and they changed the ETA twice a week !


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> better than waiting for my 980tis 3 weeks with my i7 igpu


Well that makes me feel a little better I guess


----------



## brian19876

I have a new evga hybrid and also just put a hybrid cooler on my super clock card should I make the 2 bios the same


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Yes, because of the cooling component for the VRM. My only issue was you might have spent more than necessary for a cooler, for no advantage, and someone out there looking for the black Titan X shroud has one less to find because you bought it and won't use the whole thing.


Well here is my issue I can't fit two kraken g10 on a micro tower, the corsair one would have the hoses hit the other cooler and would have put pressure on the bottom card... So it was hybrid or not do it...

And yes I bought two! So cause someone out there might have been looking for something that I had a use for I shouldn't buy it? Under that logic I shouldn't have bought anything !

I won't use the whole thing also comes down to me not being able to install the hybrid cooler!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Ok, I benched this morning again and here are the results:

Log-File-Download: Click

I used HWINFO64 v5.03-2600 (Beta) to create the Log-Files.

DXDIAG: Click

I used GPU-Tweak v1.0.2.4 in OC-Mode + Game-Booster activated and didn't adjust the Factory-Settings of the GPU's.

Firestrike = 20963 ==> Log: 4600MHz

Firestrike = 21811 ==> Log: 4700MHz

3D-Mark-11-Extreme = X14647 ==> Log: 4700MHz+

 ==> Log: 4700MHz++

 ==> Log: 4700MHz+++

Here is the Stock-Bios if someone needs it: Click


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> I have a new evga hybrid and also just put a hybrid cooler on my super clock card should I make the 2 bios the same


i did, and has made overclocking and fan control much easier.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlotinusRedux*
> 
> Sheyster's "980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards" custom bios is setting my stock boost clock to 1493, as motivman says his earlier one did. Motivman's current bios correctly sets my stock boost to 1291, which is good, because I'm crashing at anything over 1465.


I use the motivman bios also, just adjusted the power target before flashing..


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I use the motivman bios also, just adjusted the power target before flashing..


How can i make my power target go from 110% to 121%?


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Well here is my issue I can't fit two kraken g10 on a micro tower, the corsair one would have the hoses hit the other cooler and would have put pressure on the bottom card... So it was hybrid or not do it...
> 
> And yes I bought two! So cause someone out there might have been looking for something that I had a use for I shouldn't buy it? Under that logic I shouldn't have bought anything !
> 
> I won't use the whole thing also comes down to me not being able to install the hybrid cooler!


My point was you could have found them for less than $50 but good for you. Also, that's not how logic works.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> How can i make my power target go from 110% to 121%?


 121power.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## charlievoviii

Didnt do anything different beside restart the PC and rebench


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> How can i make my power target go from 110% to 121%?


flash the bios, the first one on the 1st page. Than use Afterburner to set the power target.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> flash the bios, the first one on the 1st page.


I have flashed several, the motivmanbiosfinal1230 is the one I liked best, just wanted more power...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Any reason why you went with 1500watts?


well i would go higher if i could find something good quality. But I got my eyes on the Corsair AX1500I for awhile and finally pulled the trigger. It's future proof for me. You need to consider the PSU doesnt hold it wattage over the course of time, base on how hard you work it. The capacitors get age. 1000W just doesnt cut it for me. My Antec 1000W was one of the best for it times but now it's aging, anytime i get to 920Watts it shuts down and my PC hard reset. The first year i got it i was pushing over 1000W with my two Titan blacks and it was holding it like a champ. Corsair 1500W should be plenty of room for future upgrades like third GPU etc etc. Most people will say you don't need more wattage for this and that build, well i completely disagreed. Cause a high wattage quality supply will be more efficient anyway.

Here's my 2 cents on PSU

Good quality > high wattage
Good quality + high wattage = future proof

So my advice is that don't get the bare minimum and buy again later.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> well i would go higher if i could find something good quality. But I got my eyes on the Corsair AX1500I for awhile and finally pulled the trigger. It's future proof for me. You need to consider the PSU doesnt hold it wattage over the course of time, base on how hard you work it. The capacitors get age. 1000W just doesnt cut it for me. My Antec 1000W was one of the best for it times but now it's aging, anytime i get to 920Watts it shuts down and my PC hard reset. The first year i got it i was pushing over 1000W with my two Titan blacks and it was holding it like a champ. Corsair 1500W should be plenty of room for future upgrades like third GPU etc etc. Most people will say you don't need more wattage for this and that build, well i completely disagreed. Cause a high wattage quality supply will be more efficient anyway.
> 
> Here's my 2 cents on PSU
> 
> Good quality > high wattage
> Good quality + high wattage = future proof


Exactly - just buy what you want to buy and don't listen to all the naysayers.


----------



## skline00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> So guys just a simple question if anyone could help me out here. Do the EVGA 980 ti cards with the custom cooler use the stock pcb? Watercooling purposes.
> 
> EVGA GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-4995-KR


I believe so. I have the EVGA GTX980TI SC+ and it is the stock pcb. The EK Titan X waterblock fits PERFECTLY!

I think the only NON reference EVGA GTX 980TI PCBs are the Classified AND Kingpin.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Exactly - just buy what you want to buy and don't listen to all the naysayers.


for sure, i have my fair shares of buying wrong crap and rebuying. Been building my own PC since i was 12 year old and now I'm 34. I remember when internet was on dial up on 2400baud dial up modem. AOL was the king.







.


----------



## carlhil2

Go big or, go HOME...







...and, yeah, AOL was King...my Girl was paying them $25 per month, just because, she didn't know any better...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Go big or, go HOME...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and, yeah, AOL was King...


AOL instant messenger FTW. I remember when someone call i get disconnected from AOL. Remember Prodigy competing with AOL ?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Didnt do anything different beside restart the PC and rebench


Already organized a Custom-BIOS and will try to catch ya as they are under water.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Already organized a Custom-BIOS and will try to catch ya as they are under water.


you are right there with me. Not too far









I'm waiting for my PSU than i can custom BIOS, more volts, and more core clock.


----------



## mossberg385t

I got one classy in today, Newegg limit 1









Tried to pick 2nd up from evga but they were out of stock by the time I checked out.

Getting classys because I have blocks for them already from 780s


----------



## Joe13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe13*
> 
> Hi, it seems I have a problem with my 980 Ti SLI and my gsync monitor.
> I have 38000 pts in 3dmark firestrike with my 980 Ti 2-way SLI. When I use my gsync monitor and do the same test, I have 33000 pts, 15% less, with gsync ON or OFF.
> Does anyone found the same problem?
> If you have a non-gsync monitor and a gsync monitor, it would be interesting to do the test.
> Thanks.


update: I have tried with one card and I have the same score. But when I reactivate my 2-Way SLI, I still have 15% performance loss compared with my non-GSYNC monitor.


----------



## Dragon-Emperor

I purchased the Asus Strix OC Gaming edition today.
Beautiful card for sure, but under load it starts making some fizzing/buzzing noise.
It's not the fans, and my PSU should be fine for just this one card too.

The noise comes on under load and leaves the moment the load is gone etc.
Updated drivers and everythinng.

Anyways, I've read that this noise is coilwhine (different from the high pitched whine I'm use to).
It's loud enough that I will be exchanging the card tomorrow (local seller).

If my next card also has the whine, I'll pick up the MSI instead.
Such a shame that the Strix OC edition has the same problems, oh well.

As an aside: I just switched from the Red Team and I cannot find the temperature/fan speed readings in the Nvidia Control Panel.
Are they in the NVCP at all?
Or do I NEED to install the Asus software?
Thanks


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragon-Emperor*
> 
> I purchased the Asus Strix OC Gaming edition today.
> Beautiful card for sure, but under load it starts making some fizzing/buzzing noise.
> It's not the fans, and my PSU should be fine for just this one card too.
> 
> The noise comes on under load and leaves the moment the load is gone etc.
> Updated drivers and everythinng.
> 
> Anyways, I've read that this noise is coilwhine (different from the high pitched whine I'm use to).
> It's loud enough that I will be exchanging the card tomorrow (local seller).
> 
> If my next card also has the whine, I'll pick up the MSI instead.
> Such a shame that the Strix OC edition has the same problems, oh well.
> 
> As an aside: I just switched from the Red Team and I cannot find the temperature/fan speed readings in the Nvidia Control Panel.
> Are they in the NVCP at all?
> Or do I NEED to install the Asus software?
> Thanks


Install MSI Afterburner, then you can monitor AND adjust your fanspeed.
Oh I have not seen 1 980Ti without coil whine, although it varies between cards.
Right now I have a Palit Jetstream that also has coil whine but it's veeeeery minor... almost inaudible so it's fine with me


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe13*
> 
> update: I have tried with one card and I have the same score. But when I reactivate my 2-Way SLI, I still have 15% performance loss compared with my non-GSYNC monitor.


the question is why in the world do you have GYSNC ON while benching ?


----------



## Joe13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> the question is why i the world do you have GYSNC ON while benching ?


I have gsync OFF and Vsync OFF while benching.


----------



## jezzer

Got my Hybrid kit yesterday. What a pain to install. Had to destroy the stock cooler. That was more of an issue with the cooler than the kit but still. A few different changes to the hybrid kit would have solved that and since its a couple of generations old it kinda surprised me that i ran into that.

Nevertheless it cools very good, i know vrms and mem dont get watercooled but core cooling is nice. It idles around 28-31c (25c ambient) and i did a quick load (stress from gpuz but still) and it went up to 35-36c during 1402mhz boost (oc)


----------



## Hereisphilly

Hi guys, just purchased an EVGA 908ti SC ACX, dropped an EK block and backplate on it, and plumbed it into my loop
Working great and temps are superb, but i'm having trouble getting my head around overlocking this particular card, wondering if I can get some help?

Default clocks are 1102 / 1190, and I've added an offset of +200 into Precision X
This gives me reported clocks in GPU-Z of 1302 / 1390 which I understand fine, as its just the offest add to the stock clocks.
Now previously with my 680s, (and CPUs too, you up the core clock until its unstable, then add voltage to stabilise at that frequency. Only stopping until the temps are too much, you chicken out, or hit the voltage wall)

However, when gaming / benching, precision shows the card running at 1506 MHz. (I think this is because of GPU Boost 2.0)
At this freq, the card doesn't always get though a firestrike run, and crashes after a while playing AC Unity.
What's annoying is when i add a little voltage(+31mV, not much) to stabilise it (i dont think it will need much as it sometimes completes the run), the cards clock is now even higher at 1523 MHz!

What i want to do is for the card to stay at 1503 and allow me to add voltage to get it working at that frequency, not boost even higher!

Power target is +110% linked to a +91 degC, card runs at full load for hours and hours between 38-40 degC

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> Hi guys, just purchased an EVGA 908ti SC ACX, dropped an EK block and backplate on it, and plumbed it into my loop
> Working great and temps are superb, but i'm having trouble getting my head around overlocking this particular card, wondering if I can get some help?
> 
> Default clocks are 1102 / 1190, and I've added an offset of +200 into Precision X
> This gives me reported clocks in GPU-Z of 1302 / 1390 which I understand fine, as its just the offest add to the stock clocks.
> Now previously with my 680s, (and CPUs too, you up the core clock until its unstable, then add voltage to stabilise at that frequency. Only stopping until the temps are too much, you chicken out, or hit the voltage wall)
> 
> However, when gaming / benching, precision shows the card running at 1506 MHz. (I think this is because of GPU Boost 2.0)
> At this freq, the card doesn't always get though a firestrike run, and crashes after a while playing AC Unity.
> What's annoying is when i add a little voltage(+31mV, not much) to stabilise it (i dont think it will need much as it sometimes completes the run), the cards clock is now even higher at 1523 MHz!
> 
> What i want to do is for the card to stay at 1503 and allow me to add voltage to get it working at that frequency, not boost even higher!
> 
> Power target is +110% linked to a +91 degC, card runs at full load for hours and hours between 38-40 degC
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!


download custom bios for watercooled on the first page and flashed it.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> download custom bios for watercooled on the first page and flashed it.


Thanks, I saw that in the first post and I think I will try it in the end but for now I'm more comfortable it getting to grips with standard overclocking and the understanding behind what's actually going on as it doesn't make sense to me atm


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> Thanks, I saw that in the first post and I think I will try it in the end but for now I'm more comfortable it getting to grips with standard overclocking and the understanding behind what's actually going on as it doesn't make sense to me atm


In GPUz u will probably see Vrel status. That means the cards boost is at his max clock for the given voltage. Thats also why the clocks go up when only adding more voltage. So basicly u can decrease clockspeed when adding voltage and still get the same speeds only then with more voltage which could make the OC stable IF voltage was the bottleneck


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> Thanks, I saw that in the first post and I think I will try it in the end but for now I'm more comfortable it getting to grips with standard overclocking and the understanding behind what's actually going on as it doesn't make sense to me atm


Also i hope you have a good quality power supply and over 1000W. Beside not enough wattage output but also bad power supply that can't provide constant/stabilize volts will causes headaches for overclocking.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> In GPUz u will probably see Vrel status. That means the cards boost is at his max clock for the given voltage. Thats also why the clocks go up when only adding more voltage. So basicly u can decrease clockspeed when adding voltage and still get the same speeds only then with more voltage which could make the OC stable IF voltage was the bottleneck


Ah okay, I'll check that out! I've dropped the offset to +190 but retained the voltae offset, and its back down to 1503, but I presume at a higher voltage now then?
What's the meaning of Vrel?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Also i hope you have a good quality power supply and over 1000W.


Yeah I've got a 1000W Silverstone gold rated one, so no issues there


----------



## s1rrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Got my Hybrid kit yesterday. What a pain to install. Had to destroy the stock cooler. That was more of an issue with the cooler than the kit but still. A few different changes to the hybrid kit would have solved that and since its a couple of generations old it kinda surprised me that i ran into that.
> 
> Nevertheless it cools very good, i know vrms and mem dont get watercooled but core cooling is nice. It idles around 28-31c (25c ambient) and i did a quick load (stress from gpuz but still) and it went up to 35-36c during 1402mhz boost (oc)


I installed two of the same EVGA kits on my SLI 980's a couple weeks ago and couldn't be happier ... (BTW: if you can't get the official 980ti, or even the TitanX Hybrid kit ... it's been shown that the basic 980 EVGA Hybrid kit will work on either) ...

My main concern was that the pumps would be audible, since I use my rig as a music server as well (listening through *very* open backed Grado PS1000's) ... and I was so stoked to find that the pumps, even with two installed, are completely inaudible; when I first installed them, there was a slightly audible pump sound but it disappeared completely after about five minutes. I didn't run the 120mm radiator fans off of the card but am running both off a single fan control header so I can turn them almost all the way down when at idle.

Also, I didn't have any problem removing the stock (reference) cooler ... just had to be real careful as the tiny screws are *really* prone to stripping.

With a 1530mhz core speed?

idle: 29C
load: 50C (no matter what game or how long I play)

Mad voodoo for those who don't want to invest in a custom loop....

...

Oh yeah ... if you install one of these (or if you do "The Mod") on a reference 980ti/980, you can easily put heatsinks on the VRM cooling plate; when gaming, I run the reference blower fan at about 45% and even with the core being cooled by the water block, the air coming out the back of the card is still measuring around 110F, which is pretty damn warm and means the "hybrid" aspect of the cooler design really functions to cool the VRMs as well as the core:



...

Exhausting both radiators out of the door panel of a Corsair 600T:



...

Worth every penny ...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> Ah okay, I'll check that out! I've dropped the offset to +190 but retained the voltae offset, and its back down to 1503, but I presume at a higher voltage now then?
> What's the meaning of Vrel?
> Yeah I've got a 1000W Silverstone gold rated one, so no issues there


hopefully you haven't have that PSU for long. Like my 3 years old Antec 1000W, not stable anymore. Anyway why are you starting so high ? Put the power slider to max than set the +150 on the core and go bench it, if no stutter or artifacts, than plus another 10. Keep going it until driver have stop responding, artifacts, stutters. Than you know you need to increase the voltage. Once you are done and happy with your overclock subtract 10 from your final clock numbers so that you give it room to breath/buffer. After do the same for the vram clock. Than go do real test, play heavy process game like GTA V, witcher 3, Battlefield 4. Play them for hours. Either way with 1000W you ain't going to go far with Two cards. I play at 4K, so all my testing are at 4K, the card as push to it limits at this resolution.


----------



## Hereisphilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> hopefully you haven't have that PSU for long. Like my 3 years old Antec 1000W, not stable anymore. Anyway why are you starting so high ? Put the power slider to max than set the +150 on the core and go bench it, if no stutter or artifacts, than plus another 10. Keep going it until driver have stop responding, artifacts, stutters. Than you know you need to increase the voltage. Once you are done and happy with your overclock subtract 10 from your final clock numbers so that you give it room to breath/buffer. After do the same for the vram clock. Than go do real test, play heavy process game like GTA V, witcher 3, Battlefield 4. Play them for hours. Either way with 1000W you ain't going to go far with Two cards. I play at 4K, so all my testing is at 4K, the card as push to it limits at this resolution.


I've had it for 2 years, and it should be fine, I have just come from SLI 680s without issue, so I'd be surprised if its my psu.

I didn't start that high, I worked up in increments of 10 all the way from stock without adding any voltage and it was fine up until an offset of +200 when I started to get driver crashes when benching.
As I said, I wanted to stabilise that frequency by adding voltage, but every time I did that the core clock kept increasing (without touching the core offset), so the card was always trying to run faster, and then becoming even more unstable
Its that behaviour that I want to understand, as its unlike any cpu or gpu I've overclocked before


----------



## charlievoviii

[quo
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> I've had it for 2 years, and it should be fine, I have just come from SLI 680s without issue, so I'd be surprised if its my psu.
> 
> I didn't start that high, I worked up in increments of 10 all the way from stock without adding any voltage and it was fine up until an offset of +200 when I started to get driver crashes when benching.
> As I said, I wanted to stabilise that frequency by adding voltage, but every time I did that the core clock kept increasing (without touching the core offset), so the card was always trying to run faster, and then becoming even more unstable
> Its that behaviour that I want to understand, as its unlike any cpu or gpu I've overclocked before


adding more volt will also increase core clock, thats normal and it has to do with GPU boost 2.0 if i remember correctly. That's why at the beginning i told you just to flash it with custom bios. Just backup the core clock every time you add more volts.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> hopefully you haven't have that PSU for long. Like my 3 years old Antec 1000W, not stable anymore. Anyway why are you starting so high ? Put the power slider to max than set the +150 on the core and go bench it, if no stutter or artifacts, than plus another 10. Keep going it until driver have stop responding, artifacts, stutters. Than you know you need to increase the voltage. Once you are done and happy with your overclock subtract 10 from your final clock numbers so that you give it room to breath/buffer. After do the same for the vram clock. Than go do real test, play heavy process game like GTA V, witcher 3, Battlefield 4. Play them for hours. Either way with 1000W you ain't going to go far with Two cards. I play at 4K, so all my testing are at 4K, the card as push to it limits at this resolution.


I reached with my previous 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB + 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V already ~1010 Watts (AX1200i) and they were not such great overclocker's (highest Heaven-Score with +281 / +164 @1.313V).


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I reached with my previous 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB + 3770k @4700MHz @1.435V already ~1010 Watts (AX1200i) and they were not such great overclocker's (highest Heaven-Score with +281 / +164 @1.313V).


Well every CPU or GPU is different.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

my 2 week old MSI gaming 980 ti must be TOO fried..............

wow imagine the tech to get to that level, and then, make it to some spec, and some % fails.........

1st time new tech has failed................mixed feeling.........while they send me a pretty girl that like video games ?????????????

I ask girls a lot if they like VGs,. they mostly DON'T, the brainwashed silly little girls at bars............they no match for my INTELLECT (what ever that is)


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Well every CPU or GPU is different.


Yeah, true.

What is the largest PSU, which you can still plug into a 10A Power-Point, or are the ones which will need a 16A - Outlet not really common (anymore) ?


----------



## rck1984

Received my EVGA 980Ti SC ACX2.0 yesterday, i'd like to join the club












One odd thing happens though, hopefully someone can help me out here:

When overclocking the card (asic of 79%) i can change my coreclock without any trouble. However, when i move the slider of the memoryclock and press "apply", the slider gets resetted to +0 again. So i change the memoryclock whatsoever. Any solution for this? Am i overseeing something here?

Thanks!

Nevermind, haven't changed anything and seems to be working now


----------



## Hereisphilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> [quo
> adding more volt will also increase core clock, thats normal and it has to do with GPU boost 2.0 if i remember correctly. That's why at the beginning i told you just to flash it with custom bios. Just backup the core clock every time you add more volts.


That's cool, I'll keep an eye on the actual core speed and back it off every time
What's the benefit of the custom BIOS if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Received my EVGA 980Ti SC ACX2.0 yesterday, i'd like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One odd thing happens though, hopefully someone can help me out here:
> 
> When overclocking the card (asic of 79%) i can change my coreclock without any trouble. However, when i move the slider of the memoryclock and press "apply", the slider gets resetted to +0 again. So i change the memoryclock whatsoever. Any solution for this? Am i overseeing something here?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nevermind, haven't changed anything and seemg to be working now


Love the build colour scheme, where did you get those PSU braided cable spacers? Need me some of those!


----------



## SuperRipper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TBoneSan*
> 
> Has anyone flashed a Zotac reference with any of these unlocked vbios?
> I know it should work but if anyone's done it could chime in I'd really appreciate it.
> I want to be 100% I don't end up with a expensive brick.


I have been running the max air and max water bios for a month now on my reference zotac. No issues.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> Love the build colour scheme, where did you get those PSU braided cable spacers? Need me some of those!


Thanks









A little off-topic but here is two more pictures that should give you a better idea of how the build looks like:




The cable combs are from an online store here in Holland called: Highflow.
I think they're just some non-brand combs, costed only a few bucks.

Pretty sure you will find them online, try searching for cable combs.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Hybrid kit yesterday. What a pain to install. Had to destroy the stock cooler. That was more of an issue with the cooler than the kit but still. A few different changes to the hybrid kit would have solved that and since its a couple of generations old it kinda surprised me that i ran into that.
> 
> Nevertheless it cools very good, i know vrms and mem dont get watercooled but core cooling is nice. It idles around 28-31c (25c ambient) and i did a quick load (stress from gpuz but still) and it went up to 35-36c during 1402mhz boost (oc)


Can you please elaborate on what had to be broken? i have mine coming in monday and im interested to know!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off-topic but here is two more pictures that should give you a better idea of how the build looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable combs are from an online store here in Holland called: Highflow.
> I think they're just some non-brand combs, costed only a few bucks.
> 
> Pretty sure you will find them online, try searching for cable combs.


beautiful sir! very nice!.


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got my Hybrid kit yesterday. What a pain to install. Had to destroy the stock cooler. That was more of an issue with the cooler than the kit but still. A few different changes to the hybrid kit would have solved that and since its a couple of generations old it kinda surprised me that i ran into that.
> 
> Nevertheless it cools very good, i know vrms and mem dont get watercooled but core cooling is nice. It idles around 28-31c (25c ambient) and i did a quick load (stress from gpuz but still) and it went up to 35-36c during 1402mhz boost (oc)


what are you talking about, please explain.

For me it was super simple to install and if done correctly you don't destroy anything.


----------



## kanabeach44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Thats funny, Cause I have two EVGA 980TI SC+ACX core 1513mhz/8208mhz Vram . Playing at 4K all day long no issues. Hottest card is the top card which never got over 70C and bottom card never got over 68C. Your GPU temp are only as good as your case airflow. No coil whine either. A lot of time it's the PSU and people think it's their GPU.


Is your bios is modded ?
Is your bios could be works on a 980 ti classified ?


----------



## Hereisphilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off-topic but here is two more pictures that should give you a better idea of how the build looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable combs are from an online store here in Holland called: Highflow.
> I think they're just some non-brand combs, costed only a few bucks.
> 
> Pretty sure you will find them online, try searching for cable combs.


Cable combs, perfect I had no idea what they were called
Looks really tidy, very nice!
Did you do the cables yourself?
I did mine with paracord and I'm not sure whether I need the large or small size cable combs


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> That's cool, I'll keep an eye on the actual core speed and back it off every time
> What's the benefit of the custom BIOS if you don't mind me asking?


The main stuffs are, constant voltage you set at. No throttling your overclock. No down clock after 65C. You can read everything and more than what I will tell you on the main page.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Is your bios is modded ?
> Is your bios could be works on a 980 ti classified ?


the one i i tested and work best for me was Motivmanbios when I only have one GPU, but now since i have two GPUs, my 1000W doesnt hold up so i went back to stock bios until my PSU arrive. NO it won't work on Classified card.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Can you please elaborate on what had to be broken? i have mine coming in monday and im interested to know!
> beautiful sir! very nice!.


Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hereisphilly*
> 
> Cable combs, perfect I had no idea what they were called
> Looks really tidy, very nice!
> Did you do the cables yourself?
> I did mine with paracord and I'm not sure whether I need the large or small size cable combs


These are actually Bitfenix cable extensions, they're really nice. I considered sleeving myself but after seeing these in person, i didn't see the need of doing that horrid job myself


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off-topic but here is two more pictures that should give you a better idea of how the build looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable combs are from an online store here in Holland called: Highflow.
> I think they're just some non-brand combs, costed only a few bucks.
> 
> Pretty sure you will find them online, try searching for cable combs.


Very clean, great cable management. Love it


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Very clean, great cable management. Love it


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Received my EVGA 980Ti SC ACX2.0 yesterday, i'd like to join the club
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One odd thing happens though, hopefully someone can help me out here:
> 
> When overclocking the card (asic of 79%) i can change my coreclock without any trouble. However, when i move the slider of the memoryclock and press "apply", the slider gets resetted to +0 again. So i change the memoryclock whatsoever. Any solution for this? Am i overseeing something here?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Nevermind, haven't changed anything and seems to be working now


Whoa you have an Asus Hero Z170 mobo. Are you having any issues with it? I may go for that mobo too. Nice build there!


----------



## cyph3rz

Just want to share this with everyone...


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Whoa you have an Asus Hero Z170 mobo. Are you having any issues with it? I may go for that mobo too. Nice build there!


Mobo is working great so far, fiddling with all its options and doing some overclocking at the moment. Definitely a worthy buy so far


----------



## white118

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little off-topic but here is two more pictures that should give you a better idea of how the build looks like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cable combs are from an online store here in Holland called: Highflow.
> I think they're just some non-brand combs, costed only a few bucks.
> 
> Pretty sure you will find them online, try searching for cable combs.


is that an af140 exhausting? how much fun did you have trying to fit that on there? lol


----------



## veedubfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Just want to share this with everyone...


What exactly is being compared here?

Anyhoo, where should I be scoring with 980 TI Sli on firestrike. I think I've found the tip of my overclock.
4770k at 4.6ghz
SLI 980TI at 1523/8000
Everything on water, still using stock bios on the EVGA SC cards.
This score look about right?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8302295



http://imgur.com/5m3v3Hu


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Can you please elaborate on what had to be broken? i have mine coming in monday and im interested to know!
> beautiful sir! very nice!.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> what are you talking about, please explain.
> 
> For me it was super simple to install and if done correctly you don't destroy anything.


Its more something thats has to do with the cooler than the kit. Dont have the manual near me so dont know exact step but at a certain point u need to remove 4 little screws with 2.5 phillips head and those where so tight there was no way they let themselfs unscrew, so i had to break off the part around it. Might vary with the unit u have so not everyone will have that issue but its not logical only my unit would have it.


----------



## dVeLoPe

ordered a strix should have it midweek anything I should know?


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veedubfreak*
> 
> What exactly is being compared here?
> 
> Anyhoo, where should I be scoring with 980 TI Sli on firestrike. I think I've found the tip of my overclock.
> 4770k at 4.6ghz
> SLI 980TI at 1523/8000
> Everything on water, still using stock bios on the EVGA SC cards.
> This score look about right?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8302295


FPS on stock clocks in both systems. Your Firestrike score is a decent score. You have looked at scores in 3DMark Hall of Fame right?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white118*
> 
> is that an af140 exhausting? how much fun did you have trying to fit that on there? lol


Yes its an AF140 and putting it there is piece of cake, just take a sharp knife and cut a "line" into the grey rubber.
Let me show you a pic i just made:



The fan slides right into the chassis that way, real easy.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ordered a strix should have it midweek anything I should know?


I'm gonna intercept it and put it in my rig. lol


----------



## Gerbacio

Yay ups lost my hybrid cooler from evga :S


----------



## King4x4

So finally got the chance to test my EVGA ACX 2.0 980tis and boy did I have the lottery thrown in on the ASICs













Talk about from min to max in that Asic lottery.

Anywhy they went the water path:


----------



## Clos

Gonna have to ask a stupid question here, regarding tri-monitor setups.
I'm in the proccess of installing my dual 980ti's.i have a dell 24" curved amd two other dell 24" on each side of it. One of the dp cables is too short.

Would you recommend to:
A) use the pass through of my dell 34"
i.e dp cable to 34", second do cable fron 34" to the 24". And then i'd have a direct dp vable from the gpu to the second 24" monitor.

B) buy a longer dp cable. And use an independent dp cable for each monitor?

Second, is there any priority in regards to the three display ports in on the gpu.

I.e. should i plug my main 34" into a specific one, and the other two on specific ports? Or does it not matter at all? Manual doesnt label yhem 1,2,3 or anything. Just thought i would ask.


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> Yay ups lost my hybrid cooler from evga :S


Sorry to hear that. Well when I ordered two of them, the UPS truck was in an accident on the Interstate and I didn't receive them until the following week...when I was out of town.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> Sorry to hear that. Well when I ordered two of them, the UPS truck was in an accident on the Interstate and I didn't receive them until the following week...when I was out of town.


Thank you sir! My cooler got to the ups facility and never left!

I already contacted evga and They opened a case, gonna contact ups and then I guess I'll get a reimbursement or another one sent!

Sucks cause is all I need for closing my tower now! Then I a bit sli!


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ordered a strix should have it midweek anything I should know?


Hopefully no coil whine! And hope they fixed the heat spreader...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Just want to share this with everyone...


Do GTA V


----------



## charlievoviii

1st and 2nd GPU ASIC


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Do GTA V


At 1440 p and 4k difference is also minimal at GTA V. There is 7-15 FPS difference in 1080p in GTA V (there is YT video of it) but who cares about it when you get 80-100 fps at 1080p anyway on both processors and 60-80 at little older ones as long as you have powerful GPU. Truth is now performance difference is meassured in 1440p and 4k and at those resulutions difference between 4790k and new Skylake is so small that not even worth considering upgrade unless you have too much money







.

I for example didn't find even one reason so far to even OC my 4790k (I am not benching), not even mentioning getting new CPU. I can still OC it easly to 4,8 on watercooling when I will need it, but there is no point now to do it.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> At 1440 p and 4k difference is also minimal at GTA V. There is 7-15 FPS difference in 1080p in GTA V (there is YT video of it) but who cares about it when you get 80-100 fps at 1080p anyway on both processors and 60-80 at little older ones as long as you have powerful GPU. Truth is now performance difference is meassured in 1440p and 4k and at those resulutions difference between 4790k and new Skylake is so small that not even worth considering upgrade unless you have too much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I for example didn't find even one reason so far to even OC my 4790k (I am not benching), not even mentioning getting new CPU. I can still OC it easly to 4,8 on watercooling when I will need it, but there is no point now to do it.


Whatare your PC specs. Do you have two or more 980Ti? Do you know what FCAT is ? Anyway still want to see the OP do GTA V, also if he could do Arma 3.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> and your PC specs are ? Do you know what FCAT is ? Anyway still want to see the OP do GTA V, also if he could do Arma 3.


4790K, H105, 16 GB Ram, Asus Hero VII, EVGA G Plus 1000W and so far 980 G1 but next week 980 Ti G1. 1080p monitor, waiting for new PG to upgrade







.

And I read already a lot about 4790k vs new Skylake in other forums where people compared them, GTA V, Far Cry 4, Witcher 3. And watched YT videos comparing them. Difference are minimal and more GPU is used less difference there is. General conclusion is- if you are not benching, getting new Skylake from 4770 or 4790k is pointless unless you have money to throw, then yea- go ahead, even get KINGPIN on air with it







.

Of course Arma 3 or for example Planetside 2 games which are more CPU bound (big open maps, lots of units) will get more benefits but difference is too small. Games in general are more and more GPU bound, not CPU, since industry right now is keep going towards better graphics anyway.

I am stating my opinion of course. But I won't upgrade CPU for at least next 2, maybe 3 years I think. I will wait for real new generation CPUs


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fador*
> 
> Hopefully no coil whine! And hope they fixed the heat spreader...


what heat spreader and or issue do you speak of?

is the strix on par with classy?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> 4790K, H105, 16 GB Ram, Asus Hero VII, EVGA G Plus 1000W and so far 980 G1 but next week 980 Ti G1. 1080p monitor, waiting for new PG to upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And I read already a lot about 4790k vs new Skylake in other forums where people compared them, GTA V, Far Cry 4, Witcher 3. And watched YT videos comparing them. Difference are minimal and more GPU is used less difference there is. General conclusion is- if you are not benching, getting new Skylake from 4770 or 4790k is pointless unless you have money to throw, then yea- go ahead, even get KINGPIN on air with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Of course Arma 3 or for example Planetside 2 games which are more CPU bound (big open maps, lots of units) will get more benefits but difference is too small. Games in general are more and more GPU bound, not CPU, since industry right now is keep going towards better graphics anyway.
> 
> I am stating my opinion of course. But I won't upgrade CPU for at least next 2, maybe 3 years I think. I will wait for real new generation CPUs


When you get two more GPU install. Do a test and let me know cause I already did my test.









I won't be upgrading either until something really worth it, maybe we'll see when DX12 games start rolling out.


----------



## Jamar16

Joined the club


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Do GTA V


Oh well no these aren't my videos but you can send a message to DudeRandom84 on Youtube and he might do it.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> Oh well no these aren't my videos but you can send a message to DudeRandom84 on Youtube and he might do it.


thanks


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> At 1440 p and 4k difference is also minimal at GTA V. There is 7-15 FPS difference in 1080p in GTA V (there is YT video of it) but who cares about it when you get 80-100 fps at 1080p anyway on both processors and 60-80 at little older ones as long as you have powerful GPU. Truth is now performance difference is meassured in 1440p and 4k and at those resulutions difference between 4790k and new Skylake is so small that not even worth considering upgrade unless you have too much money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I for example didn't find even one reason so far to even OC my 4790k (I am not benching), not even mentioning getting new CPU. I can still OC it easly to 4,8 on watercooling when I will need it, but there is no point now to do it.


Not every upgrade is based strictly on the processor. There are IO and PCIe lane advantages in the Z170 chipset, amongst other things.


----------



## KShirza1

980Ti ready for new build!

[BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project - Caselabs S8S ( X99, 980Ti, Haswell-E soft tube build)


----------



## PlotinusRedux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Its more something thats has to do with the cooler than the kit. Dont have the manual near me so dont know exact step but at a certain point u need to remove 4 little screws with 2.5 phillips head and those where so tight there was no way they let themselfs unscrew, so i had to break off the part around it. Might vary with the unit u have so not everyone will have that issue but its not logical only my unit would have it.


I know the screws you mean--I had trouble with one of them myself, but finally got it by anchoring the card so I could put more downward pressure on it. Rather than ripping the part off, though, I'd suggest googling "remove screw with damaged head" if you can't get it--there are lots of methods. If the card fails and you need to use your warranty, you'll have to restore the original cooler without obvious damage before you return it.


----------



## PlotinusRedux

Is there a survey anywhere on unthrottled stable OC's achieved by ASIC, cooling, and/or card type? I'd be interested to see if ASIC and card type really make a difference--I suspect only cooling (reference/custom air/gpu AIO water/full water/LN2) would make much of a difference, apart from a custom BIOS to raise the power limit, of course, although I could see some of the cleaner power cards making a bit of a difference, but no idea how much.

I'm at 1480 on reference with EVGA AIO cooler added, ASIC 69.6%, and custom bios to remove power limit and provide 1.23v constant under load.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlotinusRedux*
> 
> Is there a survey anywhere on unthrottled stable OC's achieved by ASIC, cooling, and/or card type? I'd be interested to see if ASIC and card type really make a difference--I suspect only cooling (reference/custom air/gpu AIO water/full water/LN2) would make much of a difference, apart from a custom BIOS to raise the power limit, of course, although I could see some of the cleaner power cards making a bit of a difference, but no idea how much.
> 
> I'm at 1480 on reference with EVGA AIO cooler added, ASIC 69.6%, and custom bios to remove power limit and provide 1.23v constant under load.


It's really silicon lottery but I do think ASIC _may_ indicate the correlation to voltage requirement for supplying clocks/overclocks. For example my 82% ASIC EVGA SC+ can get 1480 at stable 1.16-1.19. (the voltage fluctuates).

Now whether you can OC higher based on ASIC is another matter altogether. Kingpin, the OC Guru posted about something similar a while back but i didn't really go through the blog. Might want to check it out, I am sure Google can help here.


----------



## OptimIShPr1m3

Got my Zotac 980ti AMP! Extreme today. So far I haven't tried to push it passed +75 on core and +200 on memory, on stock bios. Resulted in these scores:


----------



## n4p0l3onic

ASIC numbers definitely have direct correlation with the voltage required to achieve x core clock speed on the general average range of speed that can be achieved by certain GPU.


----------



## dVeLoPe

? when it comes to flashing the bios.

say I mess up or for some random reason power goes out. card is bricked how would I fix it?


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OptimIShPr1m3*
> 
> Got my Zotac 980ti AMP! Extreme today. So far I haven't tried to push it passed +75 on core and +200 on memory, on stock bios. Resulted in these scores:


congrat man for your new stuff








Can you please redo a run with heaven 4.0 cause you are using 3.0


----------



## PlotinusRedux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> ASIC numbers definitely have direct correlation with the voltage required to achieve x core clock speed on the general average range of speed that can be achieved by certain GPU.


ASIC is supposedly a measure of the leakage of the transistors in an IC, which should also mean an increased voltage is needed to compensate for the leakage at a given clock speed.

Another interpretation of ASIC is that it is a measure of the efficiency of the chip, with a lower ASIC rating equating to a greater loss of energy to heat.

Neither of those fully explain the claim that lower ASIC can lead to a higher OC given sufficient cooling. You read terms like "loose transistors", but if there is a actual mathematical definition of what is meant by that, I haven't found it.

And of course there are questions about how the manufacturer sets the ASIC value, whether GPU-Z reads it correctly, examples of low ASIC IC's with low voltage requirements and high ASIC IC's with high voltage requirements, etc.

What we really need is at least one of two things:

(1) An exact mathematical definition of ASIC used consistently across all IC manufacturers, so we can know exactly what it's measuring--which might not tell us much about the OC capacity relative to ASIC quality;

(2) An empirical survey of a specific overclockable IC controlling for all other relevant variables--cooling, cleanliness of power, BIOS, etc.--allowing a direct correlation between OC speed and ASIC in the two cases rumored to be relevant to ASIC. The standard claim is that high ASIC on average leads to a higher OC with limited cooling, and that lower ASIC leads to higher OC with extreme cooling.

But I've never seen any actual evidence for (2)--as far as I can tell it has the same status as the rumor that some actor is gay. And even if it is true, it doesn't answer questions like, what ASIC for the 980 Ti GPU is correlated to better OC's at what cooling level? Only an empirical survey could answer such a question.


----------



## PlotinusRedux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> It's really silicon lottery but I do think ASIC _may_ indicate the correlation to voltage requirement for supplying clocks/overclocks. For example my 82% ASIC EVGA SC+ can get 1480 at stable 1.16-1.19. (the voltage fluctuates).
> 
> Now whether you can OC higher based on ASIC is another matter altogether. Kingpin, the OC Guru posted about something similar a while back but i didn't really go through the blog. Might want to check it out, I am sure Google can help here.


I've read tons about it, and I've only tried my 1480 OC at 1.23v, it may or may not be stable at a lower voltage.

What I have seen in my reading is people claiming ASIC matters a lot and people claiming it doesn't matter at all. What I haven't seen in all my reading is any empirical or mathematical evidence for either claim.

That's why I was asking if anyone is running a survey on the 980 Ti that would give evidence on the issue. If no one else is, I might set up a website to do nothing but conduct such a survey and gather actual empirical evidence.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Already organized a Custom-BIOS and will try to catch ya as they are under water.


There is not much more in them on Air:


----------



## twerk

Hey guys. What would you all recommend, the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming or Asus 980 Ti Strix? Bare in mind the Strix is £45 more than the G1, although price isn't a huge concern.

The Asus has started to appear in retailers again, I'm assuming they've fixed the heatsink contact problem that meant they had to pull the card from sale in the first place.

Thanks!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hey guys. What would you all recommend, the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming or Asus 980 Ti Strix? Bare in mind the Strix is £45 more than the G1, although price isn't a huge concern.
> 
> The Asus has started to appear in retailers again, I'm assuming they've fixed the heatsink contact problem that meant they had to pull the card from sale in the first place.
> 
> Thanks!


I don't know, but, I do know that I am pissed that I saw a Strix available on the MC website, was confused for a minute, decided to jump, refreshed the page, it was gone. I wanted it to go with my upcoming Skylake build, for benching purposes, for $650.00....


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hey guys. What would you all recommend, the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming or Asus 980 Ti Strix? Bare in mind the Strix is £45 more than the G1, although price isn't a huge concern.
> 
> The Asus has started to appear in retailers again, I'm assuming they've fixed the heatsink contact problem that meant they had to pull the card from sale in the first place.
> 
> Thanks!


The Strix-OC is slightly faster straight out-of-the-box.

EK-Blocks for the Strix are available right now, for the G1-Gaming not yet.


----------



## D13mass

Who has Craken G10 + Corsair H55 ? I wonder which temperature core and memory with 100% load and a level of noise this system. I want to buy this set and install on my MSI 980 ti.
I want to work in the 1500/8000 quiet and cool system


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlotinusRedux*
> 
> I've read tons about it, and I've only tried my 1480 OC at 1.23v, it may or may not be stable at a lower voltage.
> 
> What I have seen in my reading is people claiming ASIC matters a lot and people claiming it doesn't matter at all. What I haven't seen in all my reading is any empirical or mathematical evidence for either claim.
> 
> That's why I was asking if anyone is running a survey on the 980 Ti that would give evidence on the issue. If no one else is, I might set up a website to do nothing but conduct such a survey and gather actual empirical evidence.


I am not takie notes or survey, but I read tons of threads with OCCc results here and on other forums and on AVERAGE (those are nowhere perfect results!) it seems like that for me:
1. 60-67 ASIC- usually end up around 1460-80 max on air OC with increased Voltage and power limit, usually at 1.23. They can be pushed in theory to 1500 on water by further increasing voltage, however so far I have not saw remotely enough posts from owners that can confirm this.
2. ASIC 70-74- usually end up around 1480 on air without messing with Voltage or just a little. Usually to catch STABLE 1500 you need to add quite a lot of Voltage and Power Limit so usually you need custom BIOS flash here to achieve it, especially on reference PCB cards. On Water they seem to have no problem hitting 1500 BUT not always stable. Water is quite needed here outside of G1 maybe, since with all those Voltage and ~1500 clock cards can be really hot on air!
3. ASIC 75-80- usually end up 1500 with no problem on stock BIOS, however to make it stable in game you need to play a little with voltage and powerlimit but usually on stock BIOS without editing or flashing. No problem (usually) on water with stable 1500. Can maintain decent temps.
4. ASIC 80+- 1500 on stock no problem, no voltage needed. Usually stable. Can be pushed on air even sometimes close to 1600 (1550-1585 was reported in benchs). Voltage and Power Limit do not have that much impact as lower ASIC. Water seems to help stability but not too much with higher OC.

Those are just MY observations from reading OC results. I DID NOT take notes so it is just from my head, my so far assumption in terms of ASIC=OC. ASIC have impact on OC if you aim for magical 1500 that we all want, however seems like all non-referance 980 Ti can easly achieve 1450 no matter of ASIC (per usuall). Water has more impact on lower/mid ASIC and less on higher ASIC.

They is a lot more to do with it. For example on average G1 seems to always have easier time achieving 1500 on stock bios even with ~70 ASIC. Simillar with Classy with Classy tool. While with MSI or SC+ you see A LOT more custiom bios flashing/need and voltage and PL icreasing to get close there. You just need to read their threads. And sillicon lottery can always mess with what I wrote above.

If anyone think what I wrote is BS- I am totally fine with it







.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hey guys. What would you all recommend, the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming or Asus 980 Ti Strix? Bare in mind the Strix is £45 more than the G1, although price isn't a huge concern.
> 
> The Asus has started to appear in retailers again, I'm assuming they've fixed the heatsink contact problem that meant they had to pull the card from sale in the first place.
> 
> Thanks!


I would recommend G1 if you don't mind fan noise. I for example have 780T full tower with total 10 fans running (excluding GPU fans, that'd be 13) so noise is always there but I use headphones and I am used to quite loud RIGs so I don't even notice it while gaming







.

G1 has binning (Giga Gauntlet process) so their chips are on average higher ASIC and OC better than other cards on average (excluding KINGPING). They have hands down best air cooler from all non-referance cards. Noisy- yes, but even under load, OCed they can maintain 70C which is awesome. They can also customize LEDs which allows them to always fit your RIG no matter what colors you prefer. G1 also allows much higher Power Limit control and voltage on stock BIOS than most other non-referances.

If you want OC your card then Strix out of box higher clocks are irrelevant. Usually you can push your G1 to stable 1500 no problem. So far from what I have seen in this forum and others G1 is best Overclocking card from all 980 Tis (apart from KINGPIN).

Minus is there are no waterblocks for now for G1 BUT they are being developed so we should get them in September.

If you wanna go for raw performance and OC and temps and don't care like me about "noise" then grab G1.

Strix cooler is no where near G1 and it OC simillar to MSI or SC+ so nothing big here. It is more silent then G1 for sure though. And it has waterblocks right now. They are ugly in my opinion though







. And temps are better with STRIX now but nothing above average. And ASUS do not bin their chips in anyway for STRIX cards.

My opinion.


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hey guys. What would you all recommend, the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming or Asus 980 Ti Strix? Bare in mind the Strix is £45 more than the G1, although price isn't a huge concern.
> 
> The Asus has started to appear in retailers again, I'm assuming they've fixed the heatsink contact problem that meant they had to pull the card from sale in the first place.
> 
> Thanks!


I had a G1 for about a month. It was very loud with the coil whine. Fine at idle, but under load it screeched. Just exchanged it for the Strix x2. Strix are silent. Haven't used them much, but they are performing well. I initially installed 1 card and ran benchmarks to compare the performance to the G1. Out of the box the Strix performed almost as well as the G1 did at its max stable overclock. Both Strix's and the G1 are low ASIC's in the 60's.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would recommend G1 if you don't mind fan noise. I for example have 780T full tower with total 10 fans running (excluding GPU fans, that'd be 13) so noise is always there but I use headphones and I am used to quite loud RIGs so I don't even notice it while gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> G1 has binning (Giga Gauntlet process) so their chips are on average higher ASIC and OC better than other cards on average (excluding KINGPING). They have hands down best air cooler from all non-referance cards. Noisy- yes, but even under load, OCed they can maintain 70C which is awesome. They can also customize LEDs which allows them to always fit your RIG no matter what colors you prefer. G1 also allows much higher Power Limit control and voltage on stock BIOS than most other non-referances.
> 
> If you want OC your card then Strix out of box higher clocks are irrelevant. Usually you can push your G1 to stable 1500 no problem. So far from what I have seen in this forum and others G1 is best Overclocking card from all 980 Tis (apart from KINGPIN).
> 
> Minus is there are no waterblocks for now for G1 BUT they are being developed so we should get them in September.
> 
> If you wanna go for raw performance and OC and temps and don't care like me about "noise" then grab G1.
> 
> Strix cooler is no where near G1 and it OC simillar to MSI or SC+ so nothing big here. It is more silent then G1 for sure though. And it has waterblocks right now. They are ugly in my opinion though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . And temps are better with STRIX now but nothing above average. And ASUS do not bin their chips in anyway for STRIX cards.
> 
> My opinion.


I got 73% and 77% ASIC's and I'm looking forward to see how they perform under water.


----------



## brian19876

Do you guys think its time for a upgrade in cpu i have a 2500k at 4.8 . Running 2 980ti in sli . Do you think i have a bottleneck ? If you think its time to upgrade what should i upgrade to


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Do you guys think its time for a upgrade in cpu i have a 2500k at 4.8 . Running 2 980ti in sli . Do you think i have a bottleneck ? If you think its time to upgrade what should i upgrade to


You'll notice an improvement for sure with a 5820k or 6700k system.

For two 980ti's, yes I'd upgrade.


----------



## bigporl

You will only see an improvement in firestrike with actual games apart from the odd few there is no bottleneck.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Do you guys think its time for a upgrade in cpu i have a 2500k at 4.8 . Running 2 980ti in sli . Do you think i have a bottleneck ? If you think its time to upgrade what should i upgrade to


I would personally say that with 980 Ti you should upgrade. You should upgrade to new 6700k Skylake becasue it is best CPU right now OR to 4790k if you can find some very good deal (ebay or in stores) since there is very minimal difference between 6700k and 4790k and 4790k will go down in price with new Skylake and some people may try to sell their quite new (few months-year) 4790k for really really good price around net. Depends if you have money and wanna 6700k bad or you prefer very little less powerful 4790k in gaming for some great deal if you love hunt for one







.

If you have 1150 socket Mother board then 4790k is better option, becasue you do not have to upgrade MB and RAM.

So all depends from you budget and needs (gaming vs benching) but 4790k imo will be best bet right now after 6700k release since it should go down in price and performance is very close especially on 1440p and 4k.

Cheers!

PS. Don't let 6700k hype get you though. It is really not that good processor compare to 4790k and it is not really "next gen" or "new performance" as Intel wants you to belive







. Just my few cents.


----------



## bigporl

What gains will he get in gaming though from upgrading from his 2500k to one of those.


----------



## twerk

If anyone with a newly bought 980 Ti Strix (past week or so) could post some pictures of the heatsink removed it would be massively appreciated. Maybe if you're watercooling and putting a block on your card.

Just interested to see if they did indeed fix the heatpipe contact issue on the DCUIII cooler...


----------



## Gerbacio

i just ordered a second 980ti! ....THUG LIFE!

im gonna see how they perform and then if im happy ill keep em if not ill keep one!


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8135649


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ? when it comes to flashing the bios.
> 
> say I mess up or for some random reason power goes out. card is bricked how would I fix it?


dont sweat. Do you have second video card, could be anything. Use it as main card just to boot and connected to the monitor. Once you get in Windows than you can just flash the card that's broken back to the Oem bios.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> What gains will he get in gaming though from upgrading from his 2500k to one of those.


he won't gain anything, couple frames if that. Not until they start to run dual GPU or more.


----------



## carlhil2

He IS rocking sli....


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I would personally say that with 980 Ti you should upgrade. You should upgrade to new 6700k Skylake becasue it is best CPU right now OR to 4790k if you can find some very good deal (ebay or in stores) since there is very minimal difference between 6700k and 4790k and 4790k will go down in price with new Skylake and some people may try to sell their quite new (few months-year) 4790k for really really good price around net. Depends if you have money and wanna 6700k bad or you prefer very little less powerful 4790k in gaming for some great deal if you love hunt for one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> If you have 1150 socket Mother board then 4790k is better option, becasue you do not have to upgrade MB and RAM.
> 
> So all depends from you budget and needs (gaming vs benching) but 4790k imo will be best bet right now after 6700k release since it should go down in price and performance is very close especially on 1440p and 4k.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> PS. Don't let 6700k hype get you though. It is really not that good processor compare to 4790k and it is not really "next gen" or "new performance" as Intel wants you to belive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Just my few cents.


if he's going to upgrade, why in the hell would he get 4790K, might as well get the latest tech like 6700K. My advice is that if you are going to upgrade, do an real upgrade and NOT go cheap out. Do it right and do it once.


----------



## carlhil2

Skylake is out, why buy Haswell? unless you need more cores, then, get the 5820k...also, overclocking should be more fun than with Haswell...


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> if he's going to upgrade, why in the hell would he get 4790K, might as well get the latest tech like 6700K. My advice is that if you are going to upgrade, do an real upgrade and NOT go cheap out. Do it right and do it once.


All I meant was if he has decent MB, decent RAM, decent card (980 Ti) and he JUST WANT to upgrade processor there is really no need for him to get 6700k and change MB and RAM with it. He can get 4790k which is in gaming almost THE SAME performance as new skylake (watch videos, read forums, there 7 FPS differance on average on 1440p or 4k), he can OC it from its 4,0 to 4,7-8 and he can EASLY sit on it and play every games on same ULTRA/DUPER settings as with 6700k Skylake and wait FOR TRUE new CPU from INTEL that will be ACTUAL upgrade.

So he can spend 359 bucks on Skylake plus new MB plus new RAM, or he can get 4790k for 300 bucks (I bet in month you will be able to get it for 250) and nothing more and HAVE nearly SAME PERFORMANCE in games as with new Skylake.

Please stop with this Skylake super upgrade. It is great processor, newest, most powerful, yes. But its "upgarde" in gaming is laughtable and not worth buying new MB and RAM for it if you can just grab 4790k without touching rest of your RIG.

Before you will see games that will somehow work in some degree better on 6700k than on 4790k you will already have new CPUs that will be mucch better than Skylake and THEN upgrade will be good idea.

If you have money sure- upgrade to 6700k, new MB, new RAM- no problem.

But if you have rest parts very good and only need new CPU- no point getting 6700k with new RIG if you can just grab 4790k.

It is not a question of upgrading for sake of upgrading and e-peen but to ask if it is worth upgrading to 6700k- in my opinion- NO. Unless you have money and was just planning to buy new RIG then sure- grab everything with new CPU. But if not- no point.

That is my opinion and advice for him and I will stick with it







.


----------



## Xoriam

Hey guys, what do you think about the 980TI classy stock cooler?
My card will be here in roughly 2 weeks but I'll probably have to keep it on the stock cooler for a short amount of time.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> I asked the same questions like you but no answes..if you got any share with me here or in pm


Looks like there isn't anyone running Zotac regular AMP edition on the forum

are you running SLI? I might do the flash for the hell of it, since I have 2, I can always recover. i just need to find some time


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> All I meant was if he has decent MB, decent RAM, decent card (980 Ti) and he JUST WANT to upgrade processor there is really no need for him to get 6700k and change MB and RAM with it. He can get 4790k which is in gaming almost THE SAME performance as new skylake (watch videos, read forums, there 7 FPS differance on average on 1440p or 4k), he can OC it from its 4,0 to 4,7-8 and he can EASLY sit on it and play every games on same ULTRA/DUPER settings as with 6700k Skylake and wait FOR TRUE new CPU from INTEL that will be ACTUAL upgrade.
> 
> So he can spend 359 bucks on Skylake plus new MB plus new RAM, or he can get 4790k for 300 bucks (I bet in month you will be able to get it for 250) and nothing more and HAVE nearly SAME PERFORMANCE in games as with new Skylake.
> 
> Please stop with this Skylake super upgrade. It is great processor, newest, most powerful, yes. But its "upgarde" in gaming is laughtable and not worth buying new MB and RAM for it if you can just grab 4790k without touching rest of your RIG.
> 
> Before you will see games that will somehow work in some degree better on 6700k than on 4790k you will already have new CPUs that will be mucch better than Skylake and THEN upgrade will be good idea.
> 
> If you have money sure- upgrade to 6700k, new MB, new RAM- no problem.
> 
> But if you have rest parts very good and only need new CPU- no point getting 6700k with new RIG if you can just grab 4790k.
> 
> It is not a question of upgrading for sake of upgrading and e-peen but to ask if it is worth upgrading to 6700k- in my opinion- NO. Unless you have money and was just planning to buy new RIG then sure- grab everything with new CPU. But if not- no point.
> 
> That is my opinion and advice for him and I will stick with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


if that's true than why did you recommend 4790K ? when other cheaper CPU will do the same for gaming ? New stuffs constantly come out for PC so what's your point ? Seems to me like someone is mad cause he can't do proper upgrade. You started to learn little bit about computer CPU and GPU since may of this year. After searching all posts, which ain't much and read them. So your advice don't even worth 2 cents.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> if that's true than why did you recommend 4790K ? when other cheaper CPU will do the same for gaming ? New stuffs constantly come out for PC so what's your point ? Seems to me like someone is mad cause he can't do proper upgrade. You started to learn little bit about computer CPU and since may of this year. After searching all posts, which ain't much and read them. So your advice don't even worth 2 cents.


Lol







, ok. If you think so, that is fine with me. I have no reason to try to convince you. I have 4790k so I don't need to upgrade to any "proper" one. I gave my advice to him- you disagree- fine with me. He will do what he wants to. He can listen to you, since your advice is worth more it seems.


----------



## LunaP

I'm waiting for the E series for more lanes, mainly since I"m trunning Tri SLI and Current skylake only having 20 lanes given its mainstream. With the chipset / onboard devices taking up 4+ lanes already that gives the user a max of 2 cards at most, provided nothing else is added. Everyone's needs are different though, so base it on your build.


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> If anyone with a newly bought 980 Ti Strix (past week or so) could post some pictures of the heatsink removed it would be massively appreciated. Maybe if you're watercooling and putting a block on your card.
> 
> Just interested to see if they did indeed fix the heatpipe contact issue on the DCUIII cooler...


For the sake of science I will be your guinea pig.



It is hard saying whether or not it has been changed without having seen the old one in person. With that said, I think it has been. The picture looks a lot worse then it is. There isn't really a gap between the pipes, it just looks that way because the "gaps" are silver instead of copper. When I run my fingernail over them, there is a very slight catch at the "gaps".


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , ok. If you think so, that is fine with me. I have no reason to try to convince you. *I have 4790k* so I don't need to upgrade to any "proper" one. I gave my advice to him- you disagree- fine with me. He will do what he wants to. He can listen to you, since your advice is worth more it seems.


lol the true came out. So you recommend it's best cause you have it. ROFL. It's about what the OP needs and your NOT personal need or want. It's like going to the store and they say what they sale/have instock is best


----------



## Xoriam

Someone mind posting single card - Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward DX11 Benchmark results?
FXAA off @4k
everything else maxed out. (framecap off)

Thanks.


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> For the sake of science I will be your guinea pig.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard saying whether or not it has been changed without having seen the old one in person. With that said, I think it has been. The picture looks a lot worse then it is. There isn't really a gap between the pipes, it just looks that way because the "gaps" are silver instead of copper. When I run my fingernail over them, there is a very slight catch at the "gaps".


so they haven't done anything to the cooler at all...









980Ti Poseidon's cooler is a solid block, mem's are cooled too...









*Asus GTX 980 Ti Poseidon Platinum review*
Quote:


>


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> lol the true came out. So you recommend it's best cause you have it. ROFL. It's about what the OP needs and your NOT personal need or want. It's like going to the store and they say what they sale/have instock is best


Omg, you are making assumptions right now...please stop. I would recommend getting 4790k anyway even If I had Skylake or 4770 or other Haswell. You can agree or disagree- I still recommend it. Now you are trying to put in my mouth something I have never stated and I don't like it. "I recommend BMW over Volvo"- "lol?! Why? Lets see...ha! Becasue you have BMW also! You would recommend different if you had Volvo!". Seriously? Are you in my mind or something? Childish argument. I gave a lot of my reasons in my previous posts why I recommend it and never said "I recommended becasue I have it".

This is off-topic anyway so lets just stop here before you will try to twist what I wrote one more time. This conversation is ridiculous.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> so they haven't done anything to the cooler at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980Ti Poseidon's cooler is a solid block, mem's are cooled too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus GTX 980 Ti Poseidon Platinum review*


But it seems like they had to do something since in general people report that new STRIX has better temps then previous bad version. Just my guessing really.

Lol, Poseidon looks too simillar to MSI Gaming card







. Not very original design.


----------



## ondoy

guess i'll be joining this club soon...


----------



## OptimIShPr1m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> congrat man for your new stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you please redo a run with heaven 4.0 cause you are using 3.0


Thank you! Anything else you recommend, such as resolution and other settings?


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> so they haven't done anything to the cooler at all...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 980Ti Poseidon's cooler is a solid block, mem's are cooled too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Asus GTX 980 Ti Poseidon Platinum review*


As I stated, there isn't really a gap. It just looks like there is. I didn't see one up close before, so I can't compare it, but I don't see a problem with the way it is now.


----------



## krezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Someone mind posting single card - Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward DX11 Benchmark results?
> FXAA off @4k
> everything else maxed out. (framecap off)
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go, max setttings and FXAA off at 4K.

MSI 980ti 6G @ 1502/2000


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## KShirza1

Block looks good, but i need a backplate. I ordered the swiftech back plate with the EK block, and these just don't work together... Screws with the EK block are not long enough for a back plate and swiftech back plate screws are too thin for the block. MX-2 paste.

[BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project - Caselabs S8S ( X99, 980Ti, Haswell-E soft tube build)


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> Here you go, max setttings and FXAA off at 4K.
> 
> MSI 980ti 6G @ 1502/2000
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks for that, is that with Vsync forced off in the control panel? It's a few hundred points lower than i'd expect it to be.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Someone mind posting single card - Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward DX11 Benchmark results?
> FXAA off @4k
> everything else maxed out. (framecap off)
> 
> Thanks.


here you go. CPU and GPU are at stock factory speed. I shutdown my second GPU completely even that PCIE lane.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> here you go. CPU and GPU are at stock factory speed. I shutdown my second GPU completely even that PCIE lane.


Thanks


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thanks


NP. If you want another one done with both CPU and GPU overclock let me know. I wasn't sure what you wanted, so that's why i did a Factory clock test for you.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> NP. If you want another one done with both CPU and GPU overclock let me know. I wasn't sure what you wanted, so that's why i did a Factory clock test for you.


you're running your CPU at 4,7 GHZ right?
I'd be particularly interested in what score you might achieve with that CPU speed, and overclock on the GPU as well. (i'd like to know what speeds the GPU is at)

Sorry for bugging you but I have a feeling my Classified order might be pushed back, so I might have to choose another card, and the SC+ is one I'm thinking about.
The only thing thats worrying me about the SC+ is i don't see people achieving as high of an overclock on it as the custom PCB cards.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you're running your CPU at 4,7 GHZ right?
> I'd be particularly interested in what score you might achieve with that CPU speed, and overclock on the GPU as well. (i'd like to know what speeds the GPU is at)
> 
> Sorry for bugging you but I have a feeling my Classified order might be pushed back, so I might have to choose another card, and the SC+ is one I'm thinking about.
> The only thing thats worrying me about the SC+ is i don't see people achieving as high of an overclock on it as the custom PCB cards.


that was factory clock NO overclock on CPU or GPU. My cpu is 3.2ghz stock and turbo boost bring it up to 3.8ghz.. Fk i can't do it right now over clocking, my PSU can't take it. Not until my new 1500W PSU arrive.







It should be here tuesday or wednesday.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> that was factory clock NO overclock on CPU or GPU. My cpu is 3.2ghz stock and turbo boost bring it up to 3.8ghz.. Fk i can't do it right now over clocking, my PSU can't take it. Not until my new 1500W PSU arrive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It should be here tuesday or wednesday.


you able to get an OC out of the GPU atleast?

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## krezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thanks for that, is that with Vsync forced off in the control panel? It's a few hundred points lower than i'd expect it to be.


Np, i didnt change the Vsync setting in the NCP as the benchmark runs uncapped fps anyway.

When you mention that its a few hundred points off, what you are referencing it to?


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> Np, i didnt change the Vsync setting in the NCP as the benchmark runs uncapped fps anyway.
> 
> When you mention that its a few hundred points off, what you are referencing it to?


I was expecting roughly 7,1k or higher. what speed is the CPU?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you able to get an OC out of the GPU atleast?
> 
> Sorry to hear that.


i wish. My 3 years old Antec just can't do it anymore, if you go couple threads back you you will see my post on my PSU can't handle anymore. Thats why i reset my CPU and GPU to stock so i can play games without it hard reset my PC during gameplay. It can't even run my second GPU in SLI right now







UPS better loose my Corsair AX1500I.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I was expecting roughly 7,1k or higher. what speed is the CPU?


7.1K ? where did you get numbers ?


----------



## Xoriam

Ughh I got a confirmation about my classified order being pushed back till the 16th of September............................. ............ . . . . .

I really really really do not think I will be waiting that long on an IGPU.
Oh well I guess i just gained the premium for watercooling whatever i buy.

So like I just sifted through the last 100 pages or so and I'm not seeing people posting much about their overclocking results.

I know alot of people are hitting the mid to higher 15XX on the core, so I'd be curious which cards are getting that high,
Like I was saying before I really like the SC+ but that reference PCB is kinda putting me off + i haven't been seeing people hitting 15XX+ core on any of them, maybe I'm blind.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> you able to get an OC out of the GPU atleast?
> 
> Sorry to hear that.


before the PSU took dumped. 1515mzhcore/8208mzh on VRAM. Fully stable on all benches, GTA V, Witcher 3. All at 4K. I play those games for hours, especially Witcher 3 with the NG+ mode, play it for couple days.


----------



## KShirza1

980Ti Before block


----------



## krezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> I was expecting roughly 7,1k or higher. what speed is the CPU?


CPU is 3770K at 4.6ghz.

Here's another run at max settings and fxaa off at 4K. This time with vsync off in the NCP (which doesnt make a difference) and core clock bumped to 1520mhz.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Also to achieve a score of 7.1k and higher at 4K resolution, you'll need to oc your core clock at 1600+ and have a modded bios with greater TDP then 375w. Which is unrealistic imo if you're not planning to go down the LN2 cooling path.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> CPU is 3770K at 4.6ghz.
> 
> Here's another run at max settings and fxaa off at 4K. This time with vsync off in the NCP (which doesnt make a difference) and core clock bumped to 1520mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to achieve a score of 7.1k and higher at 4K resolution, you'll need to oc your core clock at 1600+ and have a modded bios with greater TDP then 375w. Which is unrealistic imo if you're not planning to go down the LN2 cooling path.


eh... I was just comparing it to my 970 SLI G1 Gaming at 1581 core, well atleast I won't have any of the SLI issues I was running into anymore.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> before the PSU took dumped.


Sucks to hear it only lasted 3 years, must've been a lemon.


----------



## brian19876

Thanks for all the suggestion for cpu I will probably wait save a little money for a month and see what the availability of new cpus and motherboards are plus my 2500k is on a giant heatsink my new cpu will be on water


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> All I meant was if he has decent MB, decent RAM, decent card (980 Ti) and he JUST WANT to upgrade processor there is really no need for him to get 6700k and change MB and RAM with it. He can get 4790k which is in gaming almost THE SAME performance as new skylake (watch videos, read forums, there 7 FPS differance on average on 1440p or 4k), he can OC it from its 4,0 to 4,7-8 and he can EASLY sit on it and play every games on same ULTRA/DUPER settings as with 6700k Skylake and wait FOR TRUE new CPU from INTEL that will be ACTUAL upgrade.
> 
> So he can spend 359 bucks on Skylake plus new MB plus new RAM, or he can get 4790k for 300 bucks (I bet in month you will be able to get it for 250) and nothing more and HAVE nearly SAME PERFORMANCE in games as with new Skylake.
> 
> Please stop with this Skylake super upgrade. It is great processor, newest, most powerful, yes. But its "upgarde" in gaming is laughtable and not worth buying new MB and RAM for it if you can just grab 4790k without touching rest of your RIG.
> 
> Before you will see games that will somehow work in some degree better on 6700k than on 4790k you will already have new CPUs that will be mucch better than Skylake and THEN upgrade will be good idea.
> 
> If you have money sure- upgrade to 6700k, new MB, new RAM- no problem.
> 
> But if you have rest parts very good and only need new CPU- no point getting 6700k with new RIG if you can just grab 4790k.
> 
> It is not a question of upgrading for sake of upgrading and e-peen but to ask if it is worth upgrading to 6700k- in my opinion- NO. Unless you have money and was just planning to buy new RIG then sure- grab everything with new CPU. But if not- no point.
> 
> That is my opinion and advice for him and I will stick with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


2500k and 4790k are different sockets I think?


----------



## dVeLoPe

so if I don't open an item I purchase from newegg (strix) can I return it?

posiden looks good to me have a spare watercooling setup just need plumbing and block dependinig on price I could go that route


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> that's pretty low. With my single card 18208 scores
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5623179
> 
> and with SLI im at 24905 scores.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5736473
> 
> Unigine Valley Extreme on Windows 7
> 
> 
> All 3 results was on minor overclock, didnt even mess with voltage or custom BIOS. Can't wait for my 1500W psu arrive. The 3 years old 1000W i have now just cant do it with 2 980Ti. PC reset like it's cool.


Guys can someone explain why we, i said we because we have the same two cards and i got a 4820k support 40 pcie lanes so what happen? I oc my two card at least 10 percents


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> eh... I was just comparing it to my 970 SLI G1 Gaming at 1581 core, well atleast I won't have any of the SLI issues I was running into anymore.


never had SLI issue. Even game not made to run SLI i still got it work using NVInspector with compatibility bit or Force frame render.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> 2500k and 4790k are different sockets I think?


yes they are. 2500k use Sandy 1155 and 4790K devil Canyon 1150 Socket. So that's why earlier i was arguing to the guy "Benny89" that recommending the OP to upgrade to 4790K and saying how he doesn't new mbo or ram, was lmao. Since the OP going upgrade anyway, getting new ram and mobo might as well get the latest which is 6700K. ? It will be a big jump from i5-2500k to i7-6700k









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Sucks to hear it only lasted 3 years, must've been a lemon.


Well to be fair i did push it a lot, from dual 580, dual 690, dual 780ti, dual Titan black, and now Dual 980Ti.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> Guys can someone explain why we, i said we because we have the same two cards and i got a 4820k support 40 pcie lanes so what happen? I oc my two card at least 10 percents


what ? sorry I have no clue what you're asking?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krezo*
> 
> CPU is 3770K at 4.6ghz.
> 
> Here's another run at max settings and fxaa off at 4K. This time with vsync off in the NCP (which doesnt make a difference) and core clock bumped to 1520mhz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also to achieve a score of 7.1k and higher at 4K resolution, you'll need to oc your core clock at 1600+ and have a modded bios with greater TDP then 375w. Which is unrealistic imo if you're not planning to go down the LN2 cooling path.


can you save the this run, it should give you a text file. upload it. thanks


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> Guys can someone explain why we, i said we because we have the same two cards and i got a 4820k support 40 pcie lanes so what happen? I oc my two card at least 10 percents


What's your mobo bios pci slots set to, Gen 3?  oh, and, Valley is showing my actual clocks, only with this bios though, strange., so, the OC isn't nothing special, just my 24/7 clocks,...NVCP set to "let 3d application decide." to give you an reference..


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thanks


Here's 3 for lulz, I can't get DX11 to work oddly though it keeps crashing instantly as soon as I hit start. DX9 obviously would yield a lower score too. All settings max though. Using latest drivers, (not windows). Tried rebooting/redownloading the benchmark as well. Weird.


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> what ? sorry I have no clue what you're asking?


i mean i got around 20.9k in firestrie with zotac 980 ti with +215 mhz to the core clock 1054mhz


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> What's your mobo bios pci slots set to, Gen 3?  oh, and, Valley is showing my actual clocks, only with this bios though, strange., so, the OC isn't nothing special, just my 24/7 clocks,...NVCP set to "let 3d application decide." to give you an reference..


yes my mobos bios is set to gen 3


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> i mean i got around 20.9k in firestrie with zotac 980 ti with +215 mhz to the core clock 1054mhz


Show GPUZ of both cards...oh, and my cpu helps my scores also...with just a 4.5 oc...


----------



## ondoy

please ASIC GODS give me 80%, lol...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> please ASIC GODS give me 80%, lol...


As soon as they come back in stock at MC, I am going to swap one of my evga's for one...


----------



## tainle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Show GPUZ of both cards...oh, and my cpu helps my scores also...with just a 4.5 oc...


i will post the gpuz when i get home but charlieviii got a 3930k which i think is better than my 4820k and give him a better score than me


----------



## muhd86

guys urgent help pls .

i am planning to upgrade to gtx 980 ti quad sli have very limited options avaliable : -

evga gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0+ or evga gtx 980ti acx 2.0+

i plan to go ahead with the evga gtx 980ti sc scx 2.0+ model which i think also have a back plate : -

1 - are evga gtx 980ti gpus good in over clocking / performance

2 - moving from exisiting gigabyte gtx 980 4gb windforce how much of a performance gain can i expect.

some help pls .


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys urgent help pls .
> 
> i am planning to upgrade to gtx 980 ti quad sli have very limited options avaliable : -
> 
> evga gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0+ or evga gtx 980ti acx 2.0+
> 
> i plan to go ahead with the evga gtx 980ti sc scx 2.0+ model which i think also have a back plate : -
> 
> 1 - are evga gtx 980ti gpus good in over clocking / performance
> 
> 2 - moving from exisiting gigabyte gtx 980 4gb windforce how much of a performance gain can i expect.
> 
> some help pls .


Woah, woah, woah... QUAD SLI?? Why in the world??

Also, going from a single 980 to quad 980ti... dude... 2-way SLI is plenty... there is no real-world use for quad, other than benching


----------



## brazilianloser

Anyone have an Evga 980 ti with the Backplate and installed the xspc water block with it? Just trying to see if I will need special screws or should save me the trouble and get the xspc Backplate.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Anyone have an Evga 980 ti with the Backplate and installed the xspc water block with it? Just trying to see if I will need special screws or should save me the trouble and get the xspc Backplate.


Backplate is diff I believe, I have them. I bought the ACX 2.0 SC evga cards. I installed the backplate along w/ the XSPC, since the backplate is made to work with the front block due to screws that come with.
The XSPC backplates are designed for the block, especially due to the areas you apply thermal pads to.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Woah, woah, woah... QUAD SLI?? Why in the world??
> 
> Also, going from a single 980 to quad 980ti... dude... 2-way SLI is plenty... there is no real-world use for quad, other than benching


no i allready have quad gigabyte gtx 980 wind force edition gpus - just wanted to know how much of a gain is possible with gtx 980 ti

lets put it this way how much faster is a gtx 980ti stock vs a gtx 980 stock

i have read many reviews n all but still cant wrap my head around this .

also i would be probably running the set up in nvidia surround on 3 - 42 inch led and yes benchmarks matter


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> no i allready have quad gigabyte gtx 980 wind force edition gpus - just wanted to know how much of a gain is possible with gtx 980 ti
> 
> lets put it this way how much faster is a gtx 980ti stock vs a gtx 980 stock
> 
> i have read many reviews n all but still cant wrap my head around this .
> 
> also i would be probably running the set up in nvidia surround on 3 - 42 inch led and yes benchmarks matter


Ah, then it is OK from quad to quad... 980ti has more VRAM, so that may be a selling point for some..but 980TI has more ROPs (64 vs. 96), more CUDA cores, bigger BUS... so the performance gain can be substantial







if you can afford it, go for it


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Ah, then it is OK from quad to quad... 980ti has more VRAM, so that may be a selling point for some..but 980TI has more ROPs (64 vs. 96), more CUDA cores, bigger BUS... so the performance gain can be substantial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you can afford it, go for it


music to my ears brother ....i am geting the evga gtx 980ti acx 2.0+ sc version .....


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> music to my ears brother ....i am geting the evga gtx 980ti acx 2.0+ sc version .....


Good pick







I have a single EVGA GTX 980Ti SC also, just the reference cooler, not the ACX... I like the look more


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> For the sake of science I will be your guinea pig.
> 
> 
> 
> It is hard saying whether or not it has been changed without having seen the old one in person. With that said, I think it has been. The picture looks a lot worse then it is. There isn't really a gap between the pipes, it just looks that way because the "gaps" are silver instead of copper. When I run my fingernail over them, there is a very slight catch at the "gaps".


Thanks a lot!









It is very difficult to tell...

Here's an early review sample pic:



What's your performance like anyway? Happy?


----------



## Menta

Speaking of pain just sent off my Gigabyte 980ti back to the store, just cant accept coile whine, loving the card but i think i will get the strix....why don't companies fix this already, shame really


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tainle*
> 
> i will post the gpuz when i get home but charlieviii got a 3930k which i think is better than my 4820k and give him a better score than me


maybe. We will find out the real scores once my PSU come in and i will be able to overclock to max potential. No holding back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys urgent help pls .
> 
> i am planning to upgrade to gtx 980 ti quad sli have very limited options avaliable : -
> 
> evga gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0+ or evga gtx 980ti acx 2.0+
> 
> i plan to go ahead with the evga gtx 980ti sc scx 2.0+ model which i think also have a back plate : -
> 
> 1 - are evga gtx 980ti gpus good in over clocking / performance
> 
> 2 - moving from exisiting gigabyte gtx 980 4gb windforce how much of a performance gain can i expect.
> 
> some help pls .


if you want constant 60fps locked at 4K max out i say 3 cards max i would go, anymore than that is not worth it or do that much better. Matter fact some games ending up hurting than gaining when you have more than 3 cards. Well it's a very good gain, but the main thing is the 6GB memory. especially if you planing to play at 4K, which you should. 4Gb ain't enough. I do a lot of testing on 4K along with playing every damn games i have at 4K since Titan Black. So that's my advice. Also make sure you have a CPU that can keep up.









BTW there's no such thing as 3970K, but there's 3970X.


----------



## OptimIShPr1m3

I have the Zotac 980ti AMP! Extreme and when I try to flash the maxair BIOS from the first page, it tells me

"WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4992)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (19DA.1396)."

I disabled the adapter, and I made sure to type index=0 and -6, but it made no difference. Is it ok to continue with the flash? Sorry if this was answered, I searched but didn't find much. I did save my stock bios, so I assume if I try to flash the new one and it doesn't work, I could just flash the stock again if need be?


----------



## King4x4

You might need an extra gpu (or the internal cpu gpu if you have that enabled) just incase the flash goes wrong and you need to reflash your old bios (the card will be bricked and can't be used until you reflash).


----------



## OptimIShPr1m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King4x4*
> 
> You might need an extra gpu (or the internal cpu gpu if you have that enabled) just incase the flash goes wrong and you need to reflash your old bios (the card will be bricked and can't be used until you reflash).


I still have my 970 that I haven't sold yet, or I could use my i7's HD4k, but are you saying that this is a known issue and some people's cards have been bricked when there is an ID mismatch? Should I just wait until someone makes a more specific BIOS for my card?

here's what the two bioses look like next to each other in the maxwell bios tweaker:









Edit: I just copy and pasted the values from the maxair bios over my stock values, except for when the values were higher on my stock bios, and it flashed fine. I can raise the power target to 121% and it's showing 1.255v, so here goes some more benching..

Edit 2: That flash went pretty terribly. Using the same overclocked settings as before, only raising power and temp targets, it underclocked heavily down to 1025mhz. Flashed back to stock, and holds 1504mhz in GTA V no problem. Strange.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> 2500k and 4790k are different sockets I think?


Yup. You are are correct. So you will have to change MB and RAM anyway if you wanna go recent CPU, so imo go straight for Skylake in this case imo







to upgrade fully. Of course depends on your budget.

Happy upgrading!


----------



## DooMKilleR

someone has the original bios of Inno3D 980ti Hybrid Black? Thank you


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Someone mind posting single card - Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward DX11 Benchmark results?
> FXAA off @4k
> everything else maxed out. (framecap off)
> 
> Thanks.


As per your request. Benchmark was used with [email protected], MSI 980ti 1502core and 4000mem with PB287Q as my test monitor. Hope that helps.



http://imgur.com/LzzJscc


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> As per your request. Benchmark was used with [email protected], MSI 980ti 1502core and 4000mem with PB287Q as my test monitor. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LzzJscc


Thanks alot man!







I knew those other scores seemed a bit off.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thanks alot man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew those other scores seemed a bit off.


Your welcome


----------



## amit_talkin

I am getting "limited by vrel (voltage reliability) on GPU-Z while trying to achieve 1500mhz. My 650w Antec PSU isn't sufficient for 980 ti?


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is very difficult to tell...
> 
> Here's an early review sample pic:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's your performance like anyway? Happy?


Yeah, I am happy. I think I am going to have to put them under water though. Those SLI temps are crazy.

Here is after 10 minutes of Heaven:



This is straight out of the box. Haven't overclocked more then they came. You can see it runs up to 1366mhz until the top card hits 84 degrees and then it starts throttling. Throttled to 1180 and temps stayed at 83 and 73. Fan speed is staying pretty low, so I can probably correct some of that with a more aggressive profile.

Asics are on the low side:



But all in all it is performing well:

Firestrike Ultra: 7,769 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782903
Firestrike Extreme: 13,797 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782868
Firestrike: 22,062 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5782828

I'm sure they will improve under water.

Here is the results of just one card:

Firestrike Ultra: 4,409 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5772388
Firestrike Extreme: 8,118 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5772337
Firestrike: 15,905 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5772297

I had a Gigabyte G1 before. It had horrible coil whine. These Strix are silent. Can't even hear the fans unless I put my ear up to the case. For comparisons sake here are the results from the G1:

Stock:
Firestrike Ultra: 4,413 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5483000
Firestrike Extreme: 8,048 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5483044
Firestrike: 15,150 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5483186

Max Stable Overclock:
Firestrike: 16,395 - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5654948

Considering the performance of the Strix out of the box was almost as good as the max stable overclock of the G1, I am happy. And I don't have to listen to the G1 screaming anymore. They are both good cards, but from my experience I like the Strix better. At least of the samples I got.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> As per your request. Benchmark was used with [email protected], MSI 980ti 1502core and 4000mem with PB287Q as my test monitor. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LzzJscc


do you have the save benchmark ? it should be a text file. link it.


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> Yeah, I am happy. I think I am going to have to put them under water though. Those SLI temps are crazyt.


Holy temps batman, my top card doesn't go above 68* playing BF4


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Holy temps batman, my top card doesn't go above 68* playing BF4


Those temps seem to be pretty typical for SLI from what I've read. Plus my fan speed never even hit 50%. This is all based upon out of the box performance. Once I do a custom fan curve, I am sure i can bring the temps down some.


----------



## HeavyUser

Oooo I see, I have my fan curve kick in 80% @ 65c


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Oooo I see, I have my fan curve kick in 80% @ 65c


Here is the default fan profile:



Default the fans don't even turn on until it hits 61 degrees. It doesn't even hit 50% until 80 degrees. The most they turn on is 65% which isn't until 90 degrees. I'll make some adjustments and report back.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> I'm waiting for the E series for more lanes, mainly since I"m trunning Tri SLI and Current skylake only having 20 lanes given its mainstream. With the chipset / onboard devices taking up 4+ lanes already that gives the user a max of 2 cards at most, provided nothing else is added. Everyone's needs are different though, so base it on your build.


7

I'm running an Asus X99 Deluxe with i7-5960X, so I got my 40 lanes. I'm also running an Intel NVMe SSD, but when both of my PCIe slots with my 2 x Gigabyte 980 Tis are running at x16,I lose my M.2 drive. Only if I drop one of my PCIe slots to x8 do I gain my M.2 back. I'm not too worried about it since I still have 2 x 850 EVOs and 2 x 840 Pros both running RAID0. I just don't like having a useless XP941 M.2 drive laying around.


----------



## LunaP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 7
> 
> I'm running an Asus X99 Deluxe with i7-5960X, so I got my 40 lanes. I'm also running an Intel NVMe SSD, but when both of my PCIe slots with my 2 x Gigabyte 980 Tis are running at x16,I lose my M.2 drive. Only if I drop one of my PCIe slots to x8 do I gain my M.2 back. I'm not too worried about it since I still have 2 x 850 EVOs and 2 x 840 Pros both running RAID0. I just don't like having a useless XP941 M.2 drive laying around.


Are we even capping 8x b/w yet on 3.0?

I'm running my Tri Sli @ 16x8x8 since one of the pins popped out on my slot so it only reads @ x8. Coming from Original Titans, so just curious as to what might have changed since.


----------



## JoeGuy

I'm uploading my custom Bios for the MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G.
It includes the modding & flashing files + instructions.
It's intended for air and has a default of 320w and a max of 385w.

It has a Ez3flash bat file for quick and easy flashing and should eliminate power limits, without using too much volts. 1.218 at default and up to 1.237 volts at the maximum.

MSIGTX980Ti6GModBiosFlashTool.zip 1348k .zip file


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I'm uploading my custom Bios for the MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G.
> It includes the modding & flashing files + instructions.
> It's intended for air and has a default of 320w and a max of 385w.
> 
> It has a Ez3flash bat file for quick and easy flashing and should eliminate power limits, without using too much volts. 1.218 at default and up to 1.237 volts at the maximum.
> 
> MSIGTX980Ti6GModBiosFlashTool.zip 1348k .zip file


Are you tested it?


----------



## caliking420

Just ordered a pair of MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G's









I am a happy man right now


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Are you tested it?


I've been using it for weeks. Hours of Benchmarks @ 99% load and hours of Witcher 3 and other games. Not a peep from it once I found the right OC.


----------



## on1yalad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Woah, woah, woah... QUAD SLI?? Why in the world??
> 
> Also, going from a single 980 to quad 980ti... dude... 2-way SLI is plenty... there is no real-world use for quad, other than benching


Quad SLI you will want the reference coolers to shoot air out back not ACX coolers...even then might be best to get them on water as that is going to be hot.


----------



## Gerbacio

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8326410

is this anywhere decent? im being serious i have no clue how to read this

i cant seem to merge it into my old account with old data

lol shows a 680 ,,,770! wow i even forgot i had a 680 for a short period of time


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8326410
> 
> is this anywhere decent? im being serious i have no clue how to read this
> 
> i cant seem to merge it into my old account with old data
> 
> lol shows a 680 ,,,770! wow i even forgot i had a 680 for a short period of time


Yes that's a normal good score.


----------



## Gerbacio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Yes that's a normal good score.


ok sweet!

quick question when i add voltage to a card does it add it to the memory too or just the core?

im doing 8ghz on mem and i got the hybrid cooler now and highest i have seen is 53....i have done 1550 with added voltage but i dont want to BBQ the ram


----------



## LARGE FARVA

my g1 gaming cant go over 1450 without crashing...at least in gta5 i havent tried any others...also my shadow play doesnt work anymore...it records the audio but now it just records a black screen...ive tried all sorts of different settings.
Also had to back down another 5hz on my qnix overclock since im gettin artifacts at 115 even 110 that i never had before with my 970s...starting to regret "upgrading" to this


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I've been using it for weeks. Hours of Benchmarks @ 99% load and hours of Witcher 3 and other games. Not a peep from it once I found the right OC.


Thanks for quickly answer. And what is your stability OC?


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Thanks for quickly answer. And what is your stability OC?


I have it at 1500/8000. And that is with no performance cap. So I could take the card higher.
But I don't see the point. 1500/8000 is exactly what I wanted. Being OCD about it.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *on1yalad*
> 
> Quad SLI you will want the reference coolers to shoot air out back not ACX coolers...even then might be best to get them on water as that is going to be hot.


Adding to that if you're on air and sandwiching these things together you don't want the backplates. The extra thickness will impede airflow and what air the cards are getting will be pre-heated by the backplate beneath it.

Cheers.


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> I am not takie notes or survey, but I read tons of threads with OCCc results here and on other forums and on AVERAGE (those are nowhere perfect results!) it seems like that for me:
> 1. 60-67 ASIC- usually end up around 1460-80 max on air OC with increased Voltage and power limit, usually at 1.23. They can be pushed in theory to 1500 on water by further increasing voltage, however so far I have not saw remotely enough posts from owners that can confirm this.
> 2. *ASIC 70-74- usually end up around 1480 on air without messing with Voltage* or just a little. Usually to catch STABLE 1500 you need to add quite a lot of Voltage and Power Limit so usually you need custom BIOS flash here to achieve it, especially on reference PCB cards. On Water they seem to have no problem hitting 1500 BUT not always stable. Water is quite needed here outside of G1 maybe, since with all those Voltage and ~1500 clock cards can be really hot on air!
> 3. ASIC 75-80- usually end up 1500 with no problem on stock BIOS, however to make it stable in game you need to play a little with voltage and powerlimit but usually on stock BIOS without editing or flashing. No problem (usually) on water with stable 1500. Can maintain decent temps.
> 4. ASIC 80+- 1500 on stock no problem, no voltage needed. Usually stable. Can be pushed on air even sometimes close to 1600 (1550-1585 was reported in benchs). Voltage and Power Limit do not have that much impact as lower ASIC. Water seems to help stability but not too much with higher OC.
> 
> Those are just MY observations from reading OC results. I DID NOT take notes so it is just from my head, my so far assumption in terms of ASIC=OC. ASIC have impact on OC if you aim for magical 1500 that we all want, however seems like all non-referance 980 Ti can easly achieve 1450 no matter of ASIC (per usuall). Water has more impact on lower/mid ASIC and less on higher ASIC.
> 
> They is a lot more to do with it. For example on average G1 seems to always have easier time achieving 1500 on stock bios even with ~70 ASIC. Simillar with Classy with Classy tool. While with MSI or SC+ you see A LOT more custiom bios flashing/need and voltage and PL icreasing to get close there. You just need to read their threads. And sillicon lottery can always mess with what I wrote above.
> 
> If anyone think what I wrote is BS- I am totally fine with it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


This is accurate for my classified


----------



## krezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> As per your request. Benchmark was used with [email protected], MSI 980ti 1502core and 4000mem with PB287Q as my test monitor. Hope that helps.
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/LzzJscc


Nice score!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Thanks alot man!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew those other scores seemed a bit off.


So it looks like if you up-scale to 4K using Nvidia's DSR you'd lose approximately 1500 points in this benchmark with same settings, but no issues on native 4K, interesting.


----------



## Yvese

My 980 ti step-up finally arrived! Seems I got a pretty nice chip











Just tried +200 core stock voltage, 110% PL. Stable so far. I'll push it further just to see how far it can go but overall satisfied atm.

Not sure how much memory clock matters but I'm thinking +500 mem is all you need. Not sure if anything higher than that is worth it so hopefully someone can chime in on that.


----------



## m0n4g3

Hi Guys,

I recently (about 4 weeks ago now) bought 2x MSI 980ti Reference cards that will be getting water on them (have the blocks haven't bothered putting them on JUST yet).

Looking for a bios for these that will unlock power limits and allow me to increase voltage, but still somewhat keep the voltage control at stock.

At my max clocks (+260core, +397mem) Afterburners power limit % says i'm hitting 113% so i'm guessing it's throttling on the power limit.

Temps at full speed on the fans is barely touching 55C on both cards.


----------



## tainle

here is the gpuz image for your request calh2k..do you see anything wrong?


----------



## m0n4g3

NVM.


----------



## LunaP

Just purchased GTA V to mess around w/ 4k on. Does it have a benchmark tool inside? Not touching Crysis since EA has it, I can't stand Origin ( just preference ) nothing against the game.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Yup. You are are correct. So you will have to change MB and RAM anyway if you wanna go recent CPU, so imo go straight for Skylake in this case imo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to upgrade fully. Of course depends on your budget.
> 
> Happy upgrading!


i hear echo of myself.


----------



## Hipespipes

Hi. This is my first real gaming computer and my first real build. I purchased a computer from a friend. It has a 4790k overclocked to 4.4 with a old gpu. At first it was fine then I wanted more so pulled the old gpu out and put a evga gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0 in it then after a mouth decided to by a second card so went sli. My Asic score on the first card is 79.4 and on the second is 77.9. So now I run into a problem I think. I only have a 750 power supply. On gpuz it saying unreliable power? What do you guys think? Remember I'm a newb.


----------



## Yvese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hipespipes*
> 
> Hi. This is my first real gaming computer and my first real build. I purchased a computer from a friend. It has a 4790k overclocked to 4.4 with a old gpu. At first it was fine then I wanted more so pulled the old gpu out and put a evga gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0 in it then after a mouth decided to by a second card so went sli. My Asic score on the first card is 79.4 and on the second is 77.9. So now I run into a problem I think. I only have a 750 power supply. On gpuz it saying unreliable power? What do you guys think? Remember I'm a newb.


Definitely get a higher watt PSU. I remember seeing an earlier post showing 980 ti sli pulling 810-820ish watts ( not sure if it was oc'd ) so I'd go with a 1k PSU.


----------



## LARGE FARVA

Trying to run sli here...as soon as i put the second card in i just end up in an endless boot loop. never even make it to the windows screen...what gives...Im using a 950w psu...and ran 2 970s with no problems...


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I have it at 1500/8000. And that is with no performance cap. So I could take the card higher.
> But I don't see the point. 1500/8000 is exactly what I wanted. Being OCD about it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeGuy*
> 
> I have it at 1500/8000. And that is with no performance cap. So I could take the card higher.
> But I don't see the point. 1500/8000 is exactly what I wanted. Being OCD about it.


I think you have good asic. What temp and voltage you have?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yvese*
> 
> My 980 ti step-up finally arrived! Seems I got a pretty nice chip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just tried +200 core stock voltage, 110% PL. Stable so far. I'll push it further just to see how far it can go but overall satisfied atm.
> 
> Not sure how much memory clock matters but I'm thinking +500 mem is all you need. Not sure if anything higher than that is worth it so hopefully someone can chime in on that.


vram clock does matter if you play at 4k. If you want to know why and more you can google about it. I already did my own test.


----------



## EarlZ

At around +400~ memory I start to see the smoke effects flicker on 3dmark, Im guessing its already unstable?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> At around +400~ memory I start to see the smoke effects flicker on 3dmark, Im guessing its already unstable?


Did you do your Core clock first and find the most stable clock ? after than +100mhz on the Mem clock and slowly do +50mhz. It's hard to say what's the issues without logs.


----------



## Noufel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> Trying to run sli here...as soon as i put the second card in i just end up in an endless boot loop. never even make it to the windows screen...what gives...Im using a 950w psu...and ran 2 970s with no problems...


What psu do you have ?


----------



## carlhil2

There are 32 980Ti in the Firestrike sli HOF, only one in the top ten, along with 2 980's, ....


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> Trying to run sli here...as soon as i put the second card in i just end up in an endless boot loop. never even make it to the windows screen...what gives...Im using a 950w psu...and ran 2 970s with no problems...


well this why i keep on telling people don't get bare minimum. Not counting the PSU looses it wattage as you use them. What make no sense to me is that you have money for two 980Ti but can't afford a new quality PSU ? 970 average manufacture TDP is 148W vs 980Ti 250W. We all know the actual TDP is higher than what manufacture label. So how did you figure that if it works on 970, it should work for 980Ti? lol


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> At around +400~ memory I start to see the smoke effects flicker on 3dmark, Im guessing its already unstable?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do your Core clock first and find the most stable clock ? after than +100mhz on the Mem clock and slowly do +50mhz. It's hard to say what's the issues without logs.
Click to expand...

Core left at stock (1177Mhz boost)


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Core left at stock (1177Mhz boost)


don't worry bout overclocking the VRAM. Won't gain much. If i were you i would do the Core.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LunaP*
> 
> Just purchased GTA V to mess around w/ 4k on. Does it have a benchmark tool inside? Not touching Crysis since EA has it, I can't stand Origin ( just preference ) nothing against the game.


You need to go to the graphic settings menu then press F12 (or F10, can't remember, a pop out should show telling you how to use bench mode). Benchmark tool should start.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> Trying to run sli here...as soon as i put the second card in i just end up in an endless boot loop. never even make it to the windows screen...what gives...Im using a 950w psu...and ran 2 970s with no problems...


Cards work fine individually? Try reseating the cards and maybe use another power cable from your psu to the 2nd card. Should get to windows just reset or shutdown during 3d if psu can't handle it.

I could not get them to boot with my old corsair hx1000, i kept using 2 power cables (the ones ending in 8pin+6pin) and it would not boot. (the psu had 4 x pcie power slots, i was using only 2). I installed 4 power cables (one for each of the psu's connections) and ran 2 separate cables to each card. It worked fine like that altough i was getting crashes in game due to it being 5 y/o.

Also, leave your cpu at default settings and test like that also. To minimize power draw.


----------



## JoeGuy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> I think you have good asic. What temp and voltage you have?


The ASIC is only 71.6%, about as average as possible.
I keep the card at 76c or lower with a 0~80% fan profile.

The Bios won't let the card go over 1.237 volts.
As that's a bump, without being overly aggressive on air.


----------



## Caos

volts 1.218 and 1.237 is safe for a G1? thanks


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> volts 1.218 and 1.237 is safe for a G1? thanks


more than safe


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> volts 1.218 and 1.237 is safe for a G1? thanks


Volt not as important as temp. Temp is what you need to look out for. More volts = more temp.


----------



## ondoy

strix out of the box....


----------



## t1337dude

Newegg received my coil whining Gigabyte G1 yesterday so they'll likely be processing my RMA for a replacement today. Unfortunately Gigabyte's cards are out of stock, so they'll be sending me a refund instead, leaving me stuck in limbo. I have to admit, the MSI offering is looking awfully appealing at this point. Going by Newegg reviews it seems to have the most customer satisfaction on average.

Should I try going with MSI for my 3rd attempt? I've been fixated on the Gigabyte G1 for the longest time but now I really don't want another card with constant coil whine. If I'm planning to throw an EK water block on it, do the differences between the cards (other than coil whine) even make a difference anyways?


----------



## LARGE FARVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> well this why i keep on telling people don't get bare minimum. Not counting the PSU looses it wattage as you use them. What make no sense to me is that you have money for two 980Ti but can't afford a new quality PSU ? 970 average manufacture TDP is 148W vs 980Ti 250W. We all know the actual TDP is higher than what manufacture label. So how did you figure that if it works on 970, it should work for 980Ti? lol


its a rosewill 950w..its old but never had an issue and my 970s were running at 1550mhz each
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182096

both cards work fine by themselves


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> more than safe


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Volt doesnt not as important as temp. Temp is what you need to look out for. More volts = more temp.


thanks for the replys..


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> its a rosewill 950w..its old but never had an issue and my 970s were running at 1550mhz each
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817182096
> 
> both cards work fine by themselves


I gave up. GL


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> strix out of the box....


Pretty low for SLI strix "right out of the box." I have lower clocks and score over 2k points higher on every bench with just evga sc models not even hitting 1500.


----------



## LunaP

For anyone w/ SLI there's a new Hotfix driver out.
Quote:


> GeForce Hot Fix driver version 355.80 that addresses the following issue:
> 
> Excessive virtual memory consumption for SLI configurations running Windows 10


----------



## skkane

Great. Had to close my vms to play gta v because of the memory hog. Hopefully it will get it working normally now with the 6gb vmem I have set.


----------



## chas1723

Just got my EVGA Superclock. It has an ASIC rating of 74.1. Got it overclocked to 1416 right now. I plan on adding it to my loop sometime soon.


----------



## mbze430

I have a question. I have 2x 980 TIs. Should I individually look for their MAX Core Clock and memory clock. Mod the BIOS and then put them in SLI mode?


----------



## Wihglah

Yes!!

Got mine stable at 1500MHz



1.24v


----------



## Luri

there are a mod to unlock the voltage of the zotac amp extreme over 1.25volts? i'm running with a max of 1.25 volts. thx


----------



## LARGE FARVA

cant even get 1446 stable with no memory oc on a g1 gaming..stays in the 60's* still crashes in gta5...61% asic....gonna return this crap tomorrow.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> cant even get 1446 stable with no memory oc on a g1 gaming..stays in the 60's* still crashes in gta5...61% asic....gonna return this crap tomorrow.


Man, seeing how G1s are considered best overclockers on air I really feel you. You got bad luck :/. I had the same with MSI 980 Ti 6G Gaming, couldn't get stable past 1440 so I sent it back and ordered G1. Hope you will get good one next time. Silicon lottery is always a thing we have to fight with....


----------



## LARGE FARVA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Man, seeing how G1s are considered best overclockers on air I really feel you. You got bad luck :/. I had the same with MSI 980 Ti 6G Gaming, couldn't get stable past 1440 so I sent it back and ordered G1. Hope you will get good one next time. Silicon lottery is always a thing we have to fight with....


I even stayed under 100% on power target and in the mid/high 60s on temp and added voltage, no dice. im furious.


----------



## TONSCHUH

There is another hotfix driver out. Just have a look at Guru3D.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Just got a 980ti reference acx+ for super cheap and have been playing with it tonight. 79.5% ascii and so far i've put +250mhz on the core without even touching the voltage, card boosts to 1645mhz.

Is it even worth messing with the memory overclock since i'm using 1080p 144hz? Been out of the gpu overclocking for a while so i'm behind on the times.


----------



## DunePilot

Can I join the club? 16330 Firestrike on a 5 year old 1366 socket X58 motherboard. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8278699


----------



## DunePilot

By the way I second Thors question, I have a basic overclock +150 core, +500 memory, what seems to be getting better scores core or memory? What is another generic setting I should try (and then tweak to max)?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*
> 
> Just got a 980ti reference acx+ for super cheap and have been playing with it tonight. 79.5% ascii and so far i've put +250mhz on the core without even touching the voltage, card boosts to 1645mhz.
> 
> Is it even worth messing with the memory overclock since i'm using 1080p 144hz? Been out of the gpu overclocking for a while so i'm behind on the times.


if it boost that high your bios ain't stock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> By the way I second Thors question, I have a basic overclock +150 core, +500 memory, what seems to be getting better scores core or memory? What is another generic setting I should try (and then tweak to max)?


Core of course.


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> if it boost that high your bios ain't stock.
> Core of course.


Yep, that was my bad Valley wasn't showing the right values, checked with gpuz and after playing a bit more i'm getting +450mhz on the core and boost of 1526 without touching voltage.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=e4hh7


----------



## carlhil2

Those new drivers did the trick, GTA V uses only about 7gigs, no more steady rising vram, then stutter, then crash. I can use 2 cards again...


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Those new drivers did the trick, GTA V doesn't uses only about 7gigs, no more steady rising vram, then stutter, then crash. I can use 2 cards again...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*
> 
> Yep, that was my bad Valley wasn't showing the right values, checked with gpuz and after playing a bit more i'm getting +450mhz on the core and boost of 1526 without touching voltage.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=e4hh7


Why the low minimum?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*


Lol, I butchered that, had to edit, but, you knew what I meant, that game became a mess for me, thanks, nvidia, 'bout time.....


----------



## ThorsMalice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Why the low minimum?


Ran into some stability after running benches for a while, guessing thats why it tanked the min. Drew back my clocks a bit and it seems stable at 1490mhz without messing with voltage, ill leave that for when I put it under water. New runs have been alot better


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*
> 
> Ran into some stability after running benches for a while, guessing thats why it tanked the min. Drew back my clocks a bit and it seems stable at 1490mhz without messing with voltage, ill leave that for when I put it under water. New runs have been alot better


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Lol, I butchered that, had to edit, but, you knew what I meant, that game became a mess for me, thanks, nvidia, 'bout time.....


Yeah, NVIDIA is getting a bit slack.


----------



## mbze430

Once again, I am looking for some help with modding the BIOS. i got everything pretty much I wanted on my own but here is the issue that I have ran into

1) I still can get more voltage over 1.23
2) Although I have disable the 3D Base and TDP clock... it still only MAX out at about 1306mhz when I run anything on it. (KBOOST ON and High Performance Power Management)I still have to go to EVGA Precision X to up the clock? That doesn't seem right.

I have attached the original BIOS DUMP, and the modded BIOS I made. If someone can give me some insight why I can't go over 1.23v

Zotac_980_AMP.zip 305k .zip file


----------



## kuennek

Hello

Which modbios can i use for the evga 980ti hybrid?I want it with all sliders open and change mv to 1.281


----------



## EarlZ

Are these the bare minimum files/folders to keep for a really minimal install ?


----------



## zanat0s

Hi,

I have bought a GTX ti 980 Gigabyte!

The card seems stable and is doing well BUT i found out 2 issues that really has put on Wondering!

According to GPU-z my card while i have my monitor at 4K and watching video is running at 56 degrees!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (no overclock)

while the monitor is on without anything going it is running at 42degrees (my previous gtx 780 asus was running at 32degrees).

at 4k gaming i can play Farcry 4 without any issues and with amazing settings.

My biggest problem though is that according to GPU-z my card is NOT supporting OpenCL! is that possible?

my ASIC score is 59.7% does that mean my seller (an online shop in Germany sells faulty cards?) otehr than this i am very very happy with the card


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Those new drivers did the trick, GTA V uses only about 7gigs, no more steady rising vram, then stutter, then crash. I can use 2 cards again...


never have problem with GTA V in windows 10. Beside funky reading of VRAM, it added the VRAM together in SLI. Couple weeks ago some AMD kid argued with me that in SLI or Crossfire your VRAM added together and his evidence was in GTA V lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*
> 
> Yep, that was my bad Valley wasn't showing the right values, checked with gpuz and after playing a bit more i'm getting +450mhz on the core and boost of 1526 without touching voltage.
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=e4hh7


No worries, Unigine never read the Core clock correct. Once awhile it does but hardly. So it was 1526mhz on core the whole benchmark and no throttle down ?


----------



## dropadred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zanat0s*
> 
> Hi,I have bought a GTX ti 980 Gigabyte!
> my ASIC score is 59.7% does that mean my seller (an online shop in Germany sells faulty cards?) otehr than this i am very very happy with the card


May I ask you, which model you have basic model or G1 Gaming (G1 Gaming has black/silver shroud of cooler and G1 Gaming (with that eye logo) printed on backplate)


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Are these the bare minimum files/folders to keep for a really minimal install ?


why does it matters ? when you run the installation and do custom install, it will let you select what you want anyway.


----------



## zanat0s

g1


----------



## twerk

Anyone know the differences between the G1 and Windforce 980 Ti's?

Apart from aesthetics, i.e. are there any PCB or cooler differences. Thanks.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hi,
I've been playing around with my EVGA 980Ti Classy for about a month now and while my benchs scores are good (almost 22k in Firestrike) my FPS in-game tend to be a bit low (or weird) for my taste.
I've two examples :
- Borderlands 2 : on some zones my FPS go from 120+ to under 60. PhysX setting is on LOW, res is 1080p other settings are maxed.
- Dirt Rally : GPU usage on menu is 70%, ingame is 60%. Average FPS : 80FPS, 1080p maxed out. FPS aren't really the problem here, I'm more concerned about the GPU usage that doesn't make any sens.

On the nvidia pannel I switched to "always max perf" in power management (not sure of the correct term, writing this from work) but it doesn't change anything.
So yeah, I feel like my 980Ti isn't using all its power in games.


----------



## damniatx

Finally, I cross the 9k marks on my zotac amp 980ti.

CPU, i5-4690K @ 4.6GHz


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hi,
> I've been playing around with my EVGA 980Ti Classy for about a month now and while my benchs scores are good (almost 22k in Firestrike) my FPS in-game tend to be a bit low (or weird) for my taste.
> I've two examples :
> - Borderlands 2 : on some zones my FPS go from 120+ to under 60. PhysX setting is on LOW, res is 1080p other settings are maxed.
> - Dirt Rally : GPU usage on menu is 70%, ingame is 60%. Average FPS : 80FPS, 1080p maxed out. FPS aren't really the problem here, I'm more concerned about the GPU usage that doesn't make any sens.
> 
> On the nvidia pannel I switched to "always max perf" in power management (not sure of the correct term, writing this from work) but it doesn't change anything.
> So yeah, I feel like my 980Ti isn't using all its power in games.


#

I think you are right. I am getting 65-144fps in borderlands 2 at 1440p with everything on.

What is your CPU?

Are you running V-sync / G-Sync?

Do you have MSI afterburner? if so post a screeshot of the graphs so we can see what's going on.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anyone know the differences between the G1 and Windforce 980 Ti's?
> 
> Apart from aesthetics, i.e. are there any PCB or cooler differences. Thanks.








980-Ti







980-Ti-G1

- Different Cooler
- Different Clocks
- Different Screen Connectors
- Different PCB Design


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> #
> 
> I think you are right. I am getting 65-144fps in borderlands 2 at 1440p with everything on.
> 
> What is your CPU?


4790K at 4.5Ghz


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 980-Ti
> 
> 980-Ti-G1
> 
> - Different Cooler
> - Different Clocks
> - Different Screen Connectors
> - Different PCB Design


Thanks, but I was referring to the two custom Gigabyte models.

The G1 Gaming and Windforce 3X:

http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472#ov

http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5560#ov

The reason I ask is because with the 970 and 980 there was no difference, purely aesthetics and branding. The Windforce is currently about £35 cheaper than the G1 so it could be a great buy if there is no difference.


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> cant even get 1446 stable with no memory oc on a g1 gaming..stays in the 60's* still crashes in gta5...61% asic....gonna return this crap tomorrow.


Sounds like my G1. Plus coil whine was horrible, so I returned it.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks, but I was referring to the two custom Gigabyte models.
> 
> The G1 Gaming and Windforce 3X:
> http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472#ov
> http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5560#ov
> 
> The reason I ask is because with the 970 and 980 there was no difference, purely aesthetics and branding. The Windforce is currently about £35 cheaper than the G1 so it could be a great buy if there is no difference.


The only differencce between those two is that G1 gets more cherry picked chips, buecasue Gigabyte Gauntlet applies only to them and you can customize LEDs colors. Of course as we saw Gauntlet do not eliminate bad cards totally, but at least lowering their numbers. It should be the same outside of that but I can't say for sure....


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thanks, but I was referring to the two custom Gigabyte models.
> 
> The G1 Gaming and Windforce 3X:
> http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5472#ov
> http://uk.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5560#ov
> 
> The reason I ask is because with the 970 and 980 there was no difference, purely aesthetics and branding. The Windforce is currently about £35 cheaper than the G1 so it could be a great buy if there is no difference.


They have both a custom PCB, most likely even the same as far I can tell, but the G1 is faster out-of-the-box.

The dimensions are a bit difference, because the Fan-Part of the Cooler has a different design.

I had OC + SOC - Versions from Gigabyte in the past and they were quite good.

The G1 will get soon EK-Blocks, but the OC not.










Did everyone with an Asus-GPU claim it's copy of MGSV ?

If not, better hurry-up !

===> Click <===


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> The only differencce between those two is that G1 gets more cherry picked chips, buecasue Gigabyte Gauntlet applies only to them and you can customize LEDs colors. Of course as we saw Gauntlet do not eliminate bad cards totally, but at least lowering their numbers. It should be the same outside of that but I can't say for sure....


----------



## Wihglah

I got MGSV free and mine was EVGA - I thought it was an nvidia thing.


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I got MGSV free and mine was EVGA - I thought it was an nvidia thing.


Yeah, it is. It is all Nvidia cards, not just Asus.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> Yeah, it is. It is all Nvidia cards, not just Asus.


Not 100%, some vendors don't participate. For example EVGA free MGSV only if you purchase from EVGA website or participate vendor. A friend of my bought EVGA 980Ti from a giant Electronic store franchise here in the USA call Fry Electronic, when he register his card on EVGA they said he doesnt qualify for MGSV.


----------



## charlievoviii

I got a called from a friend that work at my local Electronic giant store "Frys Electronic, that the shipment truck is unload and they got Asus Strix 980Ti, so i went and returned my two EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ACX2.0 with Back plates. The Asus Strix 980Ti are pretty damn big, with giant heat pipe and sinks.









Time to go test


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> I got a called from a friend that work at my local Electronic giant store "Frys Electronic, that the shipment truck is unload and they got Asus Strix 980Ti, so i went and returned my two EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ACX2.0 with Back plates. The Asus Strix 980Ti are pretty damn big, with giant heat pipe and sinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to go test


How are the temperatures and noise levels compared to the EVGA cards?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> I got MGSV free and mine was EVGA - I thought it was an nvidia thing.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> Yeah, it is. It is all Nvidia cards, not just Asus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Not 100%, some vendors don't participate. For example EVGA free MGSV only if you purchase from EVGA website or participate vendor. A friend of my bought EVGA 980Ti from a giant Electronic store franchise here in the USA call Fry Electronic, when he register his card on EVGA they said he doesnt qualify for MGSV.


I was not 100% sure if the Giveaway was Asus-only.

When I bought my GPU's I asked at Umart if they come with a free game, but they were saying no and gave me only an Intel-Game- / Software-Bundle.

After I nerved them and NVIDIA on Facebook, they confirmed that I would be able to claim a Game and gave me that link.

Let's hope the game is good !


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> How are the temperatures and noise levels compared to the EVGA cards?


OMG the fan doesnt kick in until past 60C. It's also cooler than the ACX temp. Never got past 64C Benching and even with factory clock it boosted to 1405mhz on core. I don't hear any fan when all 6 fans are running (3 fans on each GPU). I heard my case fans instead. This is really good so far. I have been EVGA big fan with video card Since day one, but now Im starting to like this STRIX. BRB need more testing and i will post up results.









Okie at factory volts I can do 1490mhz core/4002mhz VRAM, fully stable on Valley and Firestrike @ 4K no problem temp never got over 60C and peak 64C. At 1.214V Max i can go with factory BIOS. I can do 1519mhz core/4002mhz on Temp will go up to 68C but if i put custom fan profile to 70% the temp goes down to laverage 61C peak 64C max. Haven't push it further. Very impress so far. Now time to go play Witcher 3 for hours and do real test, if it pass i will turn the volts core clock up more.


----------



## dVeLoPe

^^ yout strix is whooping on mine maybe cause mine only 66.1% asis hmmm...

boost 1380 stock @ 1.199v

max oc so far is 1485/4001 @ 1.237/110% run at 1500+ with green artifact so I lower core.

will flashing be my only option? how do I fix it if its bricked if my mobo only has 1 gpu slot


----------



## dVeLoPe

Strix stock bios

+87mv
110% tdp
100% fan speed
1489 core
4099 memory

3dMark11 Extreme = 8601


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ^^ yout strix is whooping on mine maybe cause mine only 66.1% asis hmmm...
> 
> boost 1380 stock @ 1.199v
> 
> max oc so far is 1485/4001 @ 1.237/110% run at 1500+ with green artifact so I lower core.
> 
> will flashing be my only option? how do I fix it if its bricked if my mobo only has 1 gpu slot


You can't brake your mobo if you are flashing your GPU. What was your temp when those green flashing ? You should be happy with 1485mhz.. Not every card can do over 1500mhz.. Trust me I buy and return a lot at my local electronic giant store. I went from EVGA 980Ti reference to EVGA SC+ACX and now Asus Strix. Beside getting brand names and higher price GPU you also need some luck. Like my Reference GPU clock higher than my SC+ACX model.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> Strix stock bios
> 
> +87mv
> 110% tdp
> 100% fan speed
> 1489 core
> 4099 memory
> 
> 3dMark11 Extreme = 8601


Don't worry about the VRAM clock, i have gone past 4100mhz didn't see any gain so i backed it up. Core is where it's at. Concentrate on the Core clock.


----------



## charlievoviii

So close to break that 6000 scores

Factory Bios. 1519mhz core/4001mhz vram @ 1.214V. Ambient/room temp 78F. Max GPU temp 63C. Maybe i clock the CPU to 4.8ghz later.


----------



## TBoneSan

My best so far on the new vbios -

FIrestrike - 18292 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8352084?



3D Mark 11 - 22551 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10209568


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10223715

3d11 X8561 strix @ 4200 mem and 1475 core @ 1.237v how can I get more volts without flashing woud like to modify the current oem bios for more volts only


----------



## brian19876

Need help im getting artifacts black streaks while im playing gta v im running 2 cards in sli. I turned off my overclock and im still getting them does this mean one of my cards is bad?


----------



## ondoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> So close to break that 6000 scores
> 
> Factory Bios. 1519mhz core/4001mhz vram @ 1.214V. Ambient/room temp 78F. Max GPU temp 63C. Maybe i clock the CPU to 4.8ghz later.


how's the temp on the top card ?
mine is 10 deg hotter than the bottom...








bottom is only 58...


----------



## dVeLoPe

if I don't get a driver crash running a certain clock speed but I get artifacts will upping the vcore with a custom bios help or not?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Need help im getting artifacts black streaks while im playing gta v im running 2 cards in sli. I turned off my overclock and im still getting them does this mean one of my cards is bad?


clock down more from the factory like -100 on core and -200 on vram. if artifact goes away. Time to RMA, cause it should work from factory clock as advertise. You probably overclock and not watch your temp so you damaging it overtime.


----------



## dVeLoPe

my max temp is 62c usually 58c but I still get artifact above 1500 on stock bios how do I edit my current one for more volts?"?


----------



## brian19876

my temps are fine the are both hybrid cards highest temp i seen is 51 on top card


----------



## dVeLoPe

can launch into 3dmark at 1530 @ 1.237v stock strix bios how do I get more volts!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> So close to break that 6000 scores
> 
> Factory Bios. 1519mhz core/4001mhz vram @ 1.214V. Ambient/room temp 78F. Max GPU temp 63C. Maybe i clock the CPU to 4.8ghz later.


@1520 only got you 142fps? bench with your monitor set to 1080p and see what you get...
this is my 4k bench, 4xAA../


----------



## Vlasov_581

So, is 76.5 and 74.5 ASIC good from what users have seen?


----------



## barsh90

://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8353715

newer one..http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8353762


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> new score on my air cooled G1
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8353715


neither of my evga SC cards can touch that graphics score, nice score...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> ://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8353715
> 
> newer one..http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8353762


Neue Driver?


----------



## carlhil2

My cards can run @1520+/+600 on the ram and I STILL can't crack 22 thou...


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> My cards can run @1520+/+600 on the ram and I STILL can't crack 22 thou...


Those are some nice OC clocks for a SC. I had one and couldn't hit 1500 with max voltage. I can push up to 1570 and +580 on memory with the G1.


----------



## carlhil2

Example-clocks=
score=must be my NVCP settings..


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThorsMalice*
> 
> Just got a 980ti reference acx+ for super cheap and have been playing with it tonight. 79.5% ascii and so far i've put +250mhz on the core without even touching the voltage, card boosts to 1645mhz.
> 
> Is it even worth messing with the memory overclock since i'm using 1080p 144hz? Been out of the gpu overclocking for a while so i'm behind on the times.


wowww amazing , i my self have ordered this beast , cant wait --pls share some oc bechmarks if possible 3d mark 11 / 3d mark


----------



## dVeLoPe

can anyone help me get more then 1.237v out of my strix? usinog gpu tweak that came with card says it goes to 1.276v in slider but doesn't show that in gpuz


----------



## dVeLoPe

Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target AND 1.281v when under load:

- Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
- 350W default power target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%
- 1.281v under load

I just want to edit my bios to have ^ settings without flashing it is this possible? strix running games stable at 1541mhz 1.237v


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Good pick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a single EVGA GTX 980Ti SC also, just the reference cooler, not the ACX... I like the look more


how are they in over clocking whats the max stable oc you did if any .


----------



## dVeLoPe

can anyone help me out?

this is my best score in 3dmark11 extreme so far

X8693

strix running at 1515 core and 4212 memory 110% tdp 100% fan +87mv

I know I can get more out of this chip as its on stock bios. I already extracted my stock bios and would like to up the tdp and volts

willing to paypal someone for help. max temp was 57c and room temp was 73f

downloaded Maxwell bios editor and loaded my stock bios but theirs soo many options I don't want to brick my card


----------



## funfordcobra

Why not run firestrike like 99% of everyone else? 3D mark11 isn't even pertinent anymore.


----------



## dVeLoPe

whats going on here? I used the joedirt certificate bypass nvflash


----------



## MadMorrigan

This card needs more love, gonna give my two cents on zotac amp extreme for any that care:

I have one of the top ten scores in 3d firemark extreme + ultra (MadMartigan-2 username) with same cpu(4690k) and single gpu with this card (choose number of gpu: 1 when clicking on link to get my scores). using stock bios

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=basic&url=proxycon/ajax/search/cpu/fs/X/1826&cpuName=Intel%20Core%20i5-4690K

Asic is 78.6%
My highest oc : +64 on Voltage, +85 on core, +460 on memory, which is massive on top of ~30%factory OC
Regular OC I use on all games: no voltage +, +65 on core, +250 on memory

i understand that some of the Amp extremes have coil whine + are loud. Mine had a very very quiet coil whine when i first got it. Went away so i hope it doesn't come back. Did NOT come with the Push the Limit backplate (which sucks) but still looks nice and clean.

Card stays very very cool at 65C heavy load in my white corair 780T but I do have 15x120mm fans so that prolly helps (6 are in 360mm rad, push/pull)

Love this card, getting a i7 4790k tomorrow for $200 so looking forward to new benchmarks on it


----------



## dVeLoPe

figured out the flash but it still shows 1.237v in after burner and gpu-z what gives I clearly copyed the one Cyclops modified for someone for my card and it shows 1.281.3v as top in bios


----------



## TONSCHUH

Still on Air (Boost = 1557):

X15433


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> how are they in over clocking whats the max stable oc you did if any .


I am running at stock clocks atm, my temps spike at 84°C but once I get an AiO on it I will try some overclocking for sure.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Still on Air (Boost = 1557):
> 
> X15433


Yeah, this bench is like a blast from the past, slight OC 
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10225142


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, this bench is like a blast from the past, slight OC
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10225142


Nice Score !









I only try to be the fastest 3770k + 2-Way-SLI in 3D-Mark-11 and I'm already pretty close on Air.









I will have to wait for my blocks to be able to push them hard in Firestrike.

They are possible still 2 weeks away or so.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Nice Score !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only try to be the fastest 3770k + 2-Way-SLI in 3D-Mark-11 and I'm already pretty close on Air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to wait for my blocks to be able to push them hard in Firestrike.
> 
> They are possible still 2 weeks away or so.


I hope to be on water soon, want to complete my Skylake build first...oh, and sell my DC build...


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I hope to be on water soon, want to complete my Skylake build first...


I will maybe try to do next year a CPU + MoBo-Upgrade, but I need a better screen first and we have to move soon, so will have to delay things a bit.


----------



## Aretak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> So, is 76.5 and 74.5 ASIC good from what users have seen?


Those are pretty decent from the numbers I've seen around the web. A lot of people reporting theirs being in the 60s. My Palit Super Jetstream is 76.6% and boosts way over the "official" boost speed. I have it set at a 1227MHz base clock, which GPU-Z lists as a boost of 1316MHz. Actual in-game clock is 1441MHz. Not sure how much ASIC quality has to do with that though.


----------



## Rickles

My PSU died, and I don't have a decent spare... I'm gaming on my laptop now and it is physically painful in a non-literal way.

What's a decent PSU for a 2500k and 980ti (never going SLI).


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> My PSU died, and I don't have a decent spare... I'm gaming on my laptop now and it is physically painful in a non-literal way.
> 
> What's a decent PSU for a 2500k and 980ti (never going SLI).


how much you got?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> My PSU died, and I don't have a decent spare... I'm gaming on my laptop now and it is physically painful in a non-literal way.
> 
> What's a decent PSU for a 2500k and 980ti (never going SLI).


EVGA SuperNOVA G2 would be your best bet. Go for the 650W if you're going to really push your overclocks. If not the 550W is good.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> EVGA SuperNOVA G2 would be your best bet. Go for the 650W if you're going to really push your overclocks. If not the 550W is good.


Looks like a good choice, what's the difference between the G1 and the GS besides size (I have a ton of room).

Found the answer on amazon, I think I'm going to go with the g1, unless there is something not so obvious about it?

I have a Rosewill green 530, but I don't think that will cut it...


----------



## charlievoviii

Firestrike windows 10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> @1520 only got you 142fps? bench with your monitor set to 1080p and see what you get...
> this is my 4k bench, 4xAA../


I don't mess with settings when it comes to benching for better comparison, your is custom with less MSAA. Why dont you put it on extreme and bench it ? It was at 1080p on extreme setting, no messing with setting. Look at the benchmark. Also you got good scores cause of your 5960X CPU for synthetic bench, in video games it make no difference.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> My PSU died, and I don't have a decent spare... I'm gaming on my laptop now and it is physically painful in a non-literal way.
> 
> What's a decent PSU for a 2500k and 980ti (never going SLI).


i wouldn't go any lower than 750w is my advice. But I don't recommend doing thing bare minimum.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Looks like a good choice, what's the difference between the G1 and the GS besides size (I have a ton of room).
> 
> Found the answer on amazon, I think I'm going to go with the g1, unless there is something not so obvious about it?
> 
> I have a Rosewill green 530, but I don't think that will cut it...


The G1 is much lower quality than the GS and G2.

The GS is a great Seasonic unit and the G2 is an even better Super Flower made unit. There isn't really much difference between the two, if they are around the same price grab the G2 though.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The G1 is much lower quality than the GS and G2.
> 
> The GS is a great Seasonic unit and the G2 is an even better Super Flower made unit. There isn't really much difference between the two, if they are around the same price grab the G2 though.


Thank you! Imaginary rep to you. They are around $10 different or so, I'll go for the G2 once I get some of these medical bills out of the way.


----------



## PureBlackFire

did some valley and Metro LL runs on my new 980ti ACX 2.0.

Valley at 1080p:



Metro LL at 1080p:



Metro LL at 4K:



after valley run:


----------



## dVeLoPe

I updated my bios to allow 1.281.3v but I cannot see it being applied???

I was getting VREL AND VOP before flash now I am getting only VOP


----------



## charlievoviii

Here we go single GPU test. 1519mhz core/ 4001mhz VRAM @ 1.21V. Ambient/Room temp 74F. Average temp 62C with peak 66C. Fan speed 60-70%


----------



## dVeLoPe

still getting artifacts pushing core above 1500 on my strix with the unlocked bios what else can be done?

gaming and benching clocks will always be different right but will games run higher or lower clocks??


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Here we go single GPU test. 1519mhz core/ 4001mhz VRAM @ 1.21V. Ambient/Room temp 74F. Average temp 62C with peak 66C. Fan speed 60-70%


What videocard do you have?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> still getting artifacts pushing core above 1500 on my strix with the unlocked bios what else can be done?
> 
> gaming and benching clocks will always be different right but will games run higher or lower clocks??


Flash the LN2 bios and solder variable resistors to the card to unlock voltage control. If strix 980ti is anything like the strix 980 I would use a dmm to measure voltage cause I doubt its actually adding voltage by modding bios or using afterburner. Maybe asus gpu tweak will adjust voltage?

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3770


----------



## dVeLoPe

I tried to adjust voltage with asus gpu tweak 2 after using Cyclops bios and it crash my pc with nvddkm.dll error

all apps showing volt as 1.237v but this is my current flashed unlocked bios and my stock bios

you can see it sows 1.2813v so I guess I would need the dmm to measure real volt

either way itseem to not matter as anything over 1500 will artifact even with temp under 55c


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> What videocard do you have?


Look at my signature







. Anyway it's Asus Strix 980Ti-DC3OC. Been fan of EVGA Graphic card forever, I'm glad i swap out my Two EVGA 980TISC+ACX backplate for this.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I tried to adjust voltage with asus gpu tweak 2 after using Cyclops bios and it crash my pc with nvddkm.dll error
> 
> all apps showing volt as 1.237v but this is my current flashed unlocked bios and my stock bios
> 
> you can see it sows 1.2813v so I guess I would need the dmm to measure real volt
> 
> either way itseem to not matter as anything over 1500 will artifact even with temp under 55c


the card just can't do it. Like i said before you won't gain anything worth Killing your GPU. 55c under load at that voltage ? Are you on watercooled or live in Antarctica ?


----------



## Wihglah

So what kinds of voltages are you guys using?

I benched my 980 at 1.27 I think, but I ran it 24/7 at 1.24.

My 980ti stock voltage is way lower. SO I am unsure where I want to set it.

On the up side the OC scales really well with vcore.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> still getting artifacts pushing core above 1500 on my strix with the unlocked bios what else can be done?
> 
> gaming and benching clocks will always be different right but will games run higher or lower clocks??


Games will tend to run lower clocks then benching sessions because you are stressing them for a longer time while gaming. Typically


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> still getting artifacts pushing core above 1500 on my strix with the unlocked bios what else can be done?
> 
> gaming and benching clocks will always be different right but will games run higher or lower clocks??


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Games will tend to run lower clocks then benching sessions because you are stressing them for a longer time while gaming. Typically


i run same overclock for bench and gaming. At the end of the day it's all about gaming and not some synthetic numbers. I don't believe on overclock just for synthetic numbers and crash in game. That's why i test them with synthetic benchmark like 3dmark or Uinigine valley, and if they passed than go into hours session of gaming for the final test.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> the card just can't do it. Like i said before you won't gain anything worth Killing your GPU. 55c under load at that voltage ? Are you on watercooled or live in Antarctica ?


im actually in florida and my room temp is 75c (usually 80ish but I want to make sure its not being temp limited so im freezing my ac)

on auto fan it got as hot as 75c ran it like that on stock clocks for a few minutes to see if maybe the thermal paste needed to get hot at least once??

anyway I can run 1501 fine no artifacts but as soon as I go any higher it starts showing little things here and their randomly (gotta really look for it)


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> im actually in florida and my room temp is 75c (usually 80ish but I want to make sure its not being temp limited so im freezing my ac)
> 
> on auto fan it got as hot as 75c ran it like that on stock clocks for a few minutes to see if maybe the thermal paste needed to get hot at least once??


75c=167F... FL is the new Hell of Earth!


----------



## rck1984

Core-clock boosts up to ~1550, still working on the memory-clock. (ASIC 77.2%)


----------



## brian19876

Need help im getting artifacts black streaks while im playing gta v im running 2 cards in sli. I have no overclock and im still getting them does this mean one of my cards is bad? my temps are good both cards have hybrid coolers . Weird thing is so far only seen in gtav ran heaven bench for 1 hour no artifacts and ran 3dmark firestrike for 30 min did not see the problem. ive also tried gtv without sil and did not see the problem but that could mean that its gpu#2. This is driving me crazy.


----------



## dVeLoPe

even with bios flash I still cant unlock voltson my strix what gives I have a multimeter for work wher are the points to get readout


----------



## caliking420

I am one happy guy right now


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> i run same overclock for bench and gaming. At the end of the day it's all about gaming and not some synthetic numbers. I don't believe on overclock just for synthetic numbers and crash in game. That's why i test them with synthetic benchmark like 3dmark or Uinigine valley, and if they passed than go into hours session of gaming for the final test.


Ah, I like to go all out when benching. Ideally in the winter with 5C room temps







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Need help im getting artifacts black streaks while im playing gta v im running 2 cards in sli. I have no overclock and im still getting them does this mean one of my cards is bad? my temps are good both cards have hybrid coolers . Weird thing is so far only seen in gtav ran heaven bench for 1 hour no artifacts and ran 3dmark firestrike for 30 min did not see the problem. ive also tried gtv without sil and did not see the problem but that could mean that its gpu#2. This is driving me crazy.


Try putting the sli bridge on the other "slots". My setup did it one time (in both 3dmark and gta) , mad flickering and crap, and i had the bridge on the 1st connectors. Moved it to my 2nd connectors (the one on the right of the card) and it's running fine.

Or try another sli bridge.

Hope it helps


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> I am one happy guy right now


All that money spent on video cards you'd think you would be drinking better quality beer








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> 
> 
> even with bios flash I still cant unlock voltson my strix what gives I have a multimeter for work wher are the points to get readout


I linked you to all the info earlier. Guess you didn't bother to look.

http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3770


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> 75c=167F... FL is the new Hell of Earth!


he meant to say F, if it was 75C people will die. Cause when i was in Iraq at 110F the bottom of our boots already melting.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> All that money spent on video cards you'd think you would be drinking better quality beer


This gave me a good laugh









I go through a lot of beer, so i got tired of paying for the good stuff lol. Plus the saved money can go to more video cards


----------



## dVeLoPe

^ yea ambient room temp is 75 plus or minus but in F not C lol


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> I am one happy guy right now


nice. Don't get too excited until you start playing with it. We see this a lot. The guy get hype than when he start messing with it and he realize his GPU is crap. Than come the rage.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Ah, I like to go all out when benching. Ideally in the winter with 5C room temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try putting the sli bridge on the other "slots". My setup did it one time (in both 3dmark and gta) , mad flickering and crap, and i had the bridge on the 1st connectors. Moved it to my 2nd connectors (the one on the right of the card) and it's running fine.
> 
> Or try another sli bridge.
> 
> Hope it helps


if you like you go all out than nothing more harsh than playing game like witcher 3 or GTA V at 4K. It will heat the GPU up like mofo







Synthetic benchmark doesnt load up the VRAM enough. that's why it run so much cooler and stable on Synthetic bench, than you come and play a game and crash.


----------



## mbze430

ok on to a more serious question. Anyone here can link me to some good reading on the Maxwell Tweak for the Clock States Tab? The only thing that matches any "value" is the DDR column. I like to get more information for my own educational purposes.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> All that money spent on video cards you'd think you would be drinking better quality beer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I linked you to all the info earlier. Guess you didn't bother to look.
> 
> http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3770


because he got his priority straight.


----------



## dVeLoPe

how about MetroLL at 1080p? that's all I got atm unless I turn on dsr and run it at 4k?? would that stress it more?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> how about MetroLL at 1080p? that's all I got atm unless I turn on dsr and run it at 4k?? would that stress it more?


Hell F'ing yes. Trust me. You can clock much higher running stuffs at 1080P than you do at 4K. Like i said earlier Synthetic benchmark doesnt load the VRAM or GPU up enough









Better yet go play GTA V, witcher 3, Battlefield 4 at 4k DSR. Watch the card work like a slave and the heat


----------



## skkane

For the 3dmark scores i mean









Gta really taxes them so i have to lower my clocks by 30mhz or so (boosting in the 1422-1440 range). But i can play for hours with those clocks no probs.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> For the 3dmark scores i mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gta really taxes them so i have to lower my clocks by 30mhz or so (boosting in the 1422-1440 range). But i can play for hours with those clocks no probs.


you should be happy, 30mhz in game is nothing to FPS.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you should be happy, 30mhz in game is nothing to FPS.


so whats everyone so concernced about their max oc then lol

if you say 980 ti @ 1400 is same in game as 1500 or 1600 how many fps diff?

what about metroLL and what setting do iput the dsr smooth to its at 33 stock


----------



## skkane

Happy camper at anything over 1400 tbh. 100mhz should not yeld mch more then 4-5 fps id say. Maybe someone whoe tested at 1400 vs 1500 can chime in.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so whats everyone so concernced about their max oc then lol
> 
> if you say 980 ti @ 1400 is same in game as 1500 or 1600 how many fps diff?
> 
> what about metroLL and what setting do iput the dsr smooth to its at 33 stock


cause everyone think they are going for OC champion and make money lol. No one knows the exact numbers from overclock cause other PC components are also the part of the equation. As for DSR the smoothing should be at 15% or else it will look weird. Also at 4K is where overclocking the VRAM start to shines.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> *so whats everyone so concernced about their max oc then lol*
> 
> if you say 980 ti @ 1400 is same in game as 1500 or 1600 how many fps diff?
> 
> what about metroLL and what setting do iput the dsr smooth to its at 33 stock


Hey, we're on overclock.net


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Happy camper at anything over 1400 tbh. 100mhz should not yeld mch more then 4-5 fps id say. Maybe someone whoe tested at 1400 vs 1500 can chime in.


you're correct. I did the test 1420mhz vs 1519mhz gain 4fps if that on witcher 3 4K. lol


----------



## SmokeySiFy

I have the 980ti sc acx from evga. What voltages and temps are safe for long term use?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Hey, we're on overclock.net


We should go this Extreme









Now we know why AMD need watercooled even with slower card


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Now we know why AMD need watercooled even with slower card


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*


that was real aircooled right there. Outdoor with side panel off like a BOSS. The threw water on it ROFL. Now we know where AMD got the watercooled idea from


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you're correct. I did the test 1420mhz vs 1519mhz gain 4fps if that on witcher 3 4K. lol


Ok, I guess I need to push for 1500Mhz. How much voltage and what temps are safe on air?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Ok, I guess I need to push for 1500Mhz. How much voltage and what temps are safe on air?


it's not how much voltage. It's the temp. Keep the temp under 80C. As for voltage, maxwell max is 1.281V. Some people might go higher GPU temp,but for me i like to keep thing under 80C.


----------



## dVeLoPe

I still don't understand whats point of watercool

so my max temp is anywhere from 54c to 62c and let say waterool my max temp is 50 or 45c well I still get artifacts based on CLOCK speed not temperature


----------



## Applejack

So I posted this in another forum but didn't get replies so I'd thought my luck here.

Hello, so I'm about to purchase a 980 TI (upgrade from my 760). Was wondering what brand is the best for overclocking.

So far I've got my eye on the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1. Its on sale on my local store and it includes a copy of MGS V so thats some extra savings for me. Its also got 3 fans which I believe to be good for overclocking and I've always been a Gigabyte fan too. My old 460, current 760 are from Gigabyte.

http://www.ncix.com/detail/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-ti-ff-110107-1957.htm

Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions or input, that would be much appreciated! I've been looking around but there aren't many brand comparisions. I've found Zotac to have higher clock rate but it only has two fans which is not much if a disadvantage. If anyone has experience with overclocking their 980 Ti, that input would be greatly appreciated too.

Also some may ask why overclock a 980 Ti? Well theres no fun NOT overclocking but thats only my personal opinion.


----------



## eL777

Hey guys, first time poster here. My wife just got me a EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 for my birthday and I have one concern with it as compared to what others are saying. According to GPU-z I have an ASIC quality of 75.4% in which I understand is quite decent, however, I can't overclock this card very well. I play a lot of Final Fantasy XIV and the driver keeps crashing or the game just completely freezes and I have to reboot. Using MSI Afterburner, I have pushed my Core Clock to +95mhz over the stock overclock on the card and memory to +280mhz and I thought I was stable there but it just recently crashed. I also set my power limit to 110% and core voltage to +87 to see if that would help but it hasn't. I have tried just pushing core clock and not touch memory but I still get crashes above +100mhz. I don't think it's heat but I am topping out at 78C under full load. What could be the deal here? I'm seeing others push theirs to 130mhz+ on their core clock. I'm just concerned and the company she bought it from has a restock fee so I don't want to do that. I may just wait the remaining days on my step up and see if anything better comes out or just step-up to the same model card if that's possible. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks guys.

-eL


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> So I posted this in another forum but didn't get replies so I'd thought my luck here.
> 
> Hello, so I'm about to purchase a 980 TI (upgrade from my 760). Was wondering what brand is the best for overclocking.
> 
> So far I've got my eye on the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1. Its on sale on my local store and it includes a copy of MGS V so thats some extra savings for me. Its also got 3 fans which I believe to be good for overclocking and I've always been a Gigabyte fan too. My old 460, current 760 are from Gigabyte.
> 
> http://www.ncix.com/detail/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-ti-ff-110107-1957.htm
> 
> Anyway, if anyone has any suggestions or input, that would be much appreciated! I've been looking around but there aren't many brand comparisions. I've found Zotac to have higher clock rate but it only has two fans which is not much if a disadvantage. If anyone has experience with overclocking their 980 Ti, that input would be greatly appreciated too.
> 
> Also some may ask why overclock a 980 Ti? Well theres no fun NOT overclocking but thats only my personal opinion.


I have been in same situation about a week ago, been debating between some GTX 980ti from different manufacturers and models.

In general, people seem to go for the Gigabyte G1 for most overclocking potential, Gigabyte seem to bin their chips and the good ones go straight to the G1 line. (no guarantees though)
The cons of going for the Gigabyte one would be noise, the Gigabyte card seems to produce quite some noise on high fan speeds, louder than most other cards. Also coilwhine seems to be a serious concern on this particular card. I have read of a lot of people RMA their card because of it.

The MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G, i have read good things about as well. Good overclockers and less noise than the Gigabyte above. Also less prone to coilwhine as far as i know from a lot of reading. Both MSI and Gigabyte also have decent support.

I got a EVGA GTX 980Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ myself after all. The card is relatively quiet compared to the Gigabyte card but could have less potential for overclocking, note: could.
I got a 77.2% ASIC card which has no problems running around 1500+ on the core without adding much, if any voltage. Also, EVGA's customer support is one of the best, if not the best i have dealt with so far.

Some stuff to think about, hope that helps a little.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eL777*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster here. My wife just got me a EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 for my birthday and I have one concern with it as compared to what others are saying. According to GPU-z I have an ASIC quality of 75.4% in which I understand is quite decent, however, I can't overclock this card very well. I play a lot of Final Fantasy XIV and the driver keeps crashing or the game just completely freezes and I have to reboot. Using MSI Afterburner, I have pushed my Core Clock to +95mhz over the stock overclock on the card and memory to +280mhz and I thought I was stable there but it just recently crashed. I also set my power limit to 110% and core voltage to +87 to see if that would help but it hasn't. I have tried just pushing core clock and not touch memory but I still get crashes above +100mhz. I don't think it's heat but I am topping out at 78C under full load. What could be the deal here? I'm seeing others push theirs to 130mhz+ on their core clock. I'm just concerned and the company she bought it from has a restock fee so I don't want to do that. I may just wait the remaining days on my step up and see if anything better comes out or just step-up to the same model card if that's possible. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks guys.
> 
> -eL


I'd suggest doing the following:

Make sure your drivers are up-to-date (GPU and mainboard). Put your card back on stock clocks and voltages and run some benchmarks, stress-tests or perhaps some games. If the card is stable, fine. If it still crashes i'd say contact either the store you bought the card or the manufacturer for a possible RMA.

If it's stable and you want to start overclocking it again, put power-limit to the max and start with your core-clock only. Add +50 (or any increment that works for you, 25 could do) to the clock and test it with some benchmarks etc.. if its stable, add another 50 and see where you hit the wall. As soon as you do hit the wall, you can add some voltage and see if that solves the instability, if it does nice. If it doesn't than tune back your overclock a little.

As soon as your core-clock is stable, you can start fiddling around with the memory-clock. Use the same routine really. Don't just throw in some random numbers and hope for the best. Add some extra mhz, step by step and keep testing for instability.

Try to find your max stable clocks and call it a day.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Firestrike windows 10.
> I don't mess with settings when it comes to benching for better comparison, your is custom with less MSAA. Why dont you put it on extreme and bench it ? It was at 1080p on extreme setting, no messing with setting. Look at the benchmark. Also you got good scores cause of your 5960X CPU for synthetic bench, in video games it make no difference.


I am not asking you to use any hacks or anything, I use the "let the application decide" settings when I bench, only that when I had my 980 Classies, I had to bench valley, heaven on an 1080p monitor, rather than my 4k monitor, or, the scores would be low for some reason. also, I have stated several times that I get good scores in some benches because of my cpu....







oh, that bench was a valley 4k bench, that's why the 4xAA...


----------



## charlievoviii

I gone from reference, to MSI, to EVGA SC+ACX to Asus Strix. Either Asus or EVGA would be my choice. If you're someone that tend to break stuffs, my vote hands down would be EVGA cause you can't beat advance RMA if something goes wrong.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I am not asking you to use any hacks or anything, I use the "let the application decide" settings when I bench, only that when I had my 980 Classies, I had to bench valley, heaven on an 1080p monitor, rather than my 4k monitor, or, the scores would be low for some reason. also, I have stated several times that I get good scores in some benches because of my cpu....


you got benchmark Unigine valley Extreme and not custom ? show them please.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I still don't understand whats point of watercool
> 
> so my max temp is anywhere from 54c to 62c and let say waterool my max temp is 50 or 45c well I still get artifacts based on CLOCK speed not temperature


because your chip needs well below 40c to maintain that clock speed you get artifacts on at above 40c.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you got benchmark Unigine valley Extreme and not custom ? show them please.


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I have been in same situation about a week ago, been debating between some GTX 980ti from different manufacturers and models.
> 
> In general, people seem to go for the Gigabyte G1 for most overclocking potential, Gigabyte seem to bin their chips and the good ones go straight to the G1 line. (no guarantees though)
> The cons of going for the Gigabyte one would be noise, the Gigabyte card seems to produce quite some noise on high fan speeds, louder than most other cards. Also coilwhine seems to be a serious concern on this particular card. I have read of a lot of people RMA their card because of it.
> 
> The MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G, i have read good things about as well. Good overclockers and less noise than the Gigabyte above. Also less prone to coilwhine as far as i know from a lot of reading. Both MSI and Gigabyte also have decent support.
> 
> I got a EVGA GTX 980Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ myself after all. The card is relatively quiet compared to the Gigabyte card but could have less potential for overclocking, note: could.
> I got a 77.2% ASIC card which has no problems running around 1500+ on the core without adding much, if any voltage. Also, EVGA's customer support is one of the best, if not the best i have dealt with so far.


Hey, thanks for the reply but is coil whine really that big of an issue? I don't mind a noisy card. All I just want a card that can overclock well, perhaps the best but I know its luck of the draw if you get a good chip. Also what is the meaning by 'bin' their cards?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eL777*
> 
> Hey guys, first time poster here. My wife just got me a EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0 for my birthday and I have one concern with it as compared to what others are saying. According to GPU-z I have an ASIC quality of 75.4% in which I understand is quite decent, however, I can't overclock this card very well. I play a lot of Final Fantasy XIV and the driver keeps crashing or the game just completely freezes and I have to reboot. Using MSI Afterburner, I have pushed my Core Clock to +95mhz over the stock overclock on the card and memory to +280mhz and I thought I was stable there but it just recently crashed. I also set my power limit to 110% and core voltage to +87 to see if that would help but it hasn't. I have tried just pushing core clock and not touch memory but I still get crashes above +100mhz. I don't think it's heat but I am topping out at 78C under full load. What could be the deal here? I'm seeing others push theirs to 130mhz+ on their core clock. I'm just concerned and the company she bought it from has a restock fee so I don't want to do that. I may just wait the remaining days on my step up and see if anything better comes out or just step-up to the same model card if that's possible. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks guys.
> 
> -eL


Most people don't realize is that the PSU play big factor how the overclock goes especially for GPU. The PSU 12V rail got to be good or else you will get artifact or DirectX driver crash also. This happened to me.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


cool thanks.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> because your chip needs well below 40c to maintain that clock speed you get artifacts on at above 40c.


NO, just NO. Where did you get that info ?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the reply but is coil whine really that big of an issue? I don't mind a noisy card. All I just want a card that can overclock well, perhaps the best but I know its luck of the draw if you get a good chip. Also what is the meaning by 'bin' their cards?


How bad coil whine is depends on the specific situation and how sensitive you are for it. I have heard some pretty bad coil whine before and I personally would go bonkers of it.

Binning (I believe it's the right word) means that they test their chips for ASIC ratings. The "best" chips with the most overclocking potential (in theory) go to the G1 in the case of Gigabyte. Some manufacturers charge extra money for their best chips. EVGA and their Kingpin line for example.


----------



## caliking420

This is with the oc profile that came with the software 22364


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> cool thanks.


OG Titan, from back in the day, lol 







with 750Ti for physics


----------



## dVeLoPe

so exactly how do you know that im getting artifacts due to temp? I lower my overclock and lower my fan which raises my temps but it runs fine.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> NO, just NO. Where did you get that info ?


i hope before you say no, you should have realized that the 40c is just 'fictitious' reference temp. The guy is getting artifacts at specific clock even if he says his temps are supposedly low enough. I guess the point that i'm trying to get at is you'd need way lower temps than what you currently have for your chip to scale (unless you want to back down your clocks)... that's all







Now, if you still say no, then enlighten me please


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Hey, thanks for the reply but is coil whine really that big of an issue? I don't mind a noisy card. All I just want a card that can overclock well, perhaps the best but I know its luck of the draw if you get a good chip. Also what is the meaning by 'bin' their cards?


If you don't mind noise then POTENTIALY Gigabyte G1 is your best bet due to how good overclockers they are and how great temps they hold (on air).

However bear in mind: ANY 980 Ti card regardless of brand can be crappy, malfunctioning or great overclocker. Each card can get 55-60 ASIC and you get also get 75-80 ASIC.

In the end go with: 1) Price 2) Look 3) Temp or Noise or balance between them and then pray to win silicon lottery. I went with MSI 980 Ti first and it was crappy overclocker (I returned it) and now I am waiting for G1 (should be Monday). You just need to be lucky regardless of brand







.


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so exactly how do you know that im getting artifacts due to temp? I lower my overclock and lower my fan which raises my temps but it runs fine.


A lot of it is trial and error. What most people don't realize are low temps play a bigger role than additional voltage when overclocking gpus now days. Always the lower the better. 50c plus is already to hot for extra volts


----------



## brian19876

What's the best program to test video card memory


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> If you don't mind noise then POTENTIALY Gigabyte G1 is your best bet due to how good overclockers they are and how great temps they hold (on air).
> 
> However bear in mind: ANY 980 Ti card regardless of brand can be crappy, malfunctioning or great overclocker. Each card can get 55-60 ASIC and you get also get 75-80 ASIC.
> 
> In the end go with: 1) Price 2) Look 3) Temp or Noise or balance between them and then pray to win silicon lottery. I went with MSI 980 Ti first and it was crappy overclocker (I returned it) and now I am waiting for G1 (should be Monday). You just need to be lucky regardless of brand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Is a high ASIC really that good? My current card is 85.2% but it is an factory overclocked card. Can low ASIC be good?


----------



## st0necold

I got my other GPU in today... got a nice deal. For some reason I thought it was ref sc + backplate but when I opened the box today it was an acx2. I guess it's no big deal. Here's a quick shot guys.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Also some may ask why overclock a 980 Ti? Well theres no fun NOT overclocking but thats only my personal opinion.


I doubt anyone here would ask that! Besides, if you are running 4k off of one card, you need to overclock it!

If you are going to run on air, go with whichever one is performing best. I have an EVGA SC ACX 2.0+ and am very happy with my temps and sound levels. Although I either have volume nice and high or am using headphones.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Is a high ASIC really that good? My current card is 85.2% but it is an factory overclocked card. Can low ASIC be good?


Usually (mind it: USUALLY) high ASIC cards are best OC on air (75+ I would say), so you an get good clocks without having to mess with Voltage or flashing BIOS so you have good clocks and good temps. High ASIC means that card needs less voltage to achieve and keep good OC. In theory (I have never tested that) lower ASIC (<75 or <70) cards are great OC for water cooling and extreme cooling, since you can give them more voltage and in the end they should OC higher than high ASIC on air.

But in the end if you are not benchmarking or going for LN2 cooling you are better with hight ASIC. For everyday gaming and getting hight stable clocks high ASIC is great thing to have. Very good cards starts from 75+, good cards from 70 and average below 70. That is theory, since in the end- silicon lottery is here to fk you up.

Your 85% ASIC card is godly card, this is super rare ASIC. You sinned hard not overclocking it














(joking, each to his own). I would OC this card like there is no tomorrow.

Of course that is not like 100% info since opinions can varry in subject of ASIC scores. I personally thing it is better to have high than lower and it does have impact on good OC, especially on air.

Maybe someone else will be able to explain you that better than me







.


----------



## Benny89

Double post


----------



## Applejack

Thanks, I think you've explained it pretty well. I'm ready to roll the dice when I purchase my new card.


----------



## Yvese

Anyone else not being able to set their monitor's refresh rate to 60 through windows? I'm on Windows 10.

Windows keeps resetting the refresh rate to 59 but if I go into NVCP it says it's @ 60. Driving me crazy









Using 355.60 drivers.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> OG Titan, from back in the day, lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 750Ti for physics


I still have Two Titan Black on my desk. lol Probably ebay them this weekend after i clean the it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> I got my other GPU in today... got a nice deal. For some reason I thought it was ref sc + backplate but when I opened the box today it was an acx2. I guess it's no big deal. Here's a quick shot guys.


You should switch those up since the top cards tend to run hotter, and the acx is the better cooler of the 2, just my opinion...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> I still have Two Titan Black on my desk. lol Probably ebay them this weekend after i clean the it.


You will get paid for those.., sold 2 OG Titans right before the Titan X release, did ok...


----------



## Nalbam

My EK 980 ti strix wb has just arrived










overclocked to 1.243v 110% power limit, and stabilised it at 1500mhz.
so far no artifacts or crashes found


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nalbam*
> 
> My EK 980 ti strix wb has just arrived
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> overclocked to 1.243v 110% power limit, and stabilised it at 1500mhz.
> so far no artifacts or crashes found


Nice graphics score, is your cpu OC'ed?


----------



## dVeLoPe

we purchase 80 pieces of the item on 08/26, But no ETA posted there. So we are not sure if the item will be back in stock soon.
Agent If your RMA is processed during this period, we may issue the gift card as the refund.

they will get 80 strix whenever asus can supply em but they got the non OC version in stock so im guessing supply issues maybe they binning cores???

whats your max temp on that ekwb strix?? how does your goto 1.243v does your gpuz monitor reflect that volt? I flashed my bios to 1.281 yet cant go past 1.237v!!!!

core boost at 1550ish but artifacts almost instantly so I cancel the run this is before temps even hit 50c so its not a t emp issue VOP in gpuz its a volt issue!
i can upload the bios is anyone is willing to look into it for me thanks!


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You should switch those up since the top cards tend to run hotter, and the acx is the better cooler of the 2, just my opinion...


Agreed to what he said. My two Asus Strix, I put the higher ASIC card as top card too








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You will get paid for those.., sold 2 OG Titans right before the Titan X release, did ok...


nice.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> we purchase 80 pieces of the item on 08/26, But no ETA posted there. So we are not sure if the item will be back in stock soon.
> Agent If your RMA is processed during this period, we may issue the gift card as the refund.
> 
> they will get 80 strix whenever asus can supply em but they got the non OC version in stock so im guessing supply issues maybe they binning cores???
> 
> whats your max temp on that ekwb strix?? how does your goto 1.243v does your gpuz monitor reflect that volt? I flashed my bios to 1.281 yet cant go past 1.237v!!!!
> 
> core boost at 1550ish but artifacts almost instantly so I cancel the run this is before temps even hit 50c so its not a t emp issue VOP in gpuz its a volt issue!
> i can upload the bios is anyone is willing to look into it for me thanks!


if the volt doesnt go up after you edited them than something isn't right.


----------



## Nalbam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice graphics score, is your cpu OC'ed?


thanks








yes it's OC'ed to 4Ghz


----------



## brazilianloser

So a lot of you guys using the watercooling bios in here that can vouch for it...?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> So a lot of you guys using the watercooling bios in here that can vouch for it...?


it's not a watercooling BIOS. Maxwell have max volt of 1.281. Like i said many times it's all come down the temp. I highly recommend doing your own custom bios. find the right voltage for your card that's stable clock that you want than make the bios. Why run at a volt that you don't have to ? For example My Asus strix does 1519mzh on core at 1.214V and my previous card which was EVGA need 1.25 volts to do 1515mzh on core. So does this mean I flash it with 1.25v onto my card when all it really need was 1.214V.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> it's not a watercooling BIOS. Maxwell have max volt of 1.281. Like i said many times it's all come down the temp. I highly recommend doing your own custom bios. find the right voltage for your card that's stable clock that you want than make the bios. Why run at a volt that you don't have to ? For example My Asus strix does 1519mzh on core at 1.214V and my previous card which was EVGA need 1.25 volts to do 1515mzh on core. So does this mean I flash it with 1.25v onto my card when all it really need was 1.214V.


Apreciate the info man. Just lately reading here since was with AMD for the past three years. Got a 980 ti sitting at home waiting for a build. But yeah will try to figure out something on my own as you said.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Apreciate the info man. Just lately reading here since was with AMD for the past three years. Got a 980 ti sitting at home waiting for a build. But yeah will try to figure out something on my own as you said.


Np man. Welcome Green Team. But definitely don't run more volt than you have to. Add little by little, only add what you need. Also you will learn along the way. Instead of just flashing someone else Bios. Youc an download them and look at them for reference.


----------



## charlievoviii

here you go " dVeLoPe" i made this just for you.

It will go 1.25V and if you use the voltage slider you can go up to 1.274. Power slider 350W at 100% and 425W max power target at 121%. right now i got my card up to 1554mhz on core. Passed Unigine valley and firestrike. Time to play witcher 3 for the real test.

Make sure you reset your Afterburner overclocking settings or whatever you use. Also you need to "Nvflash --protectoff "before you flash since Asus Strix board have bios protection. GL

Asust1.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You should switch those up since the top cards tend to run hotter, and the acx is the better cooler of the 2, just my opinion...


If that ACX was placed on the top it would get very hot and really loud since there would be no airflow on it, plus the top running always hotter.
The way he has it is how most people do it with SLI cards on air. The top one pushes all of the heat to the outside of the case while the bottom one has more airflow.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> If that ACX was placed on the top it would get very hot and really loud since there would be no airflow on it, plus the top running always hotter.
> The way he has it is how most people do it with SLI cards on air. The top one pushes all of the heat to the outside of the case while the bottom one has more airflow.


you got a point there. That's very true about the airflow. One rep points for you.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> here you go " dVeLoPe" i made this just for you.
> 
> It will go 1.25V and if you use the voltage slider you can go up to 1.274. Power slider 350W at 100% and 425W max power target at 121%. right now i got my card up to 1554mhz on core. Passed Unigine valley and firestrike. Time to play witcher 3 for the real test.
> 
> Make sure you reset your Afterburner overclocking settings or whatever you use. Also you need to "Nvflash --protectoff "before you flash since Asus Strix board have bios protection. GL
> 
> Asust1.zip 153k .zip file


thanks comparing your bios to the one i flashed i upload a image here with the difference highlight in red

should I reflash? can you post image showing gpu-z or gputweak2 showing voltage


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> here you go " dVeLoPe" i made this just for you.
> 
> It will go 1.25V and if you use the voltage slider you can go up to 1.274. Power slider 350W at 100% and 425W max power target at 121%. right now i got my card up to 1554mhz on core. Passed Unigine valley and firestrike. Time to play witcher 3 for the real test.
> 
> Make sure you reset your Afterburner overclocking settings or whatever you use. Also you need to "Nvflash --protectoff "before you flash since Asus Strix board have bios protection. GL
> 
> Asust1.zip 153k .zip file


thanks comparing your bios to the one i flashed i upload a image here with the difference highlight in red

should I reflash? can you post image showing gpu-z or gputweak2 showing voltage


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> here you go " dVeLoPe" i made this just for you.
> 
> It will go 1.25V and if you use the voltage slider you can go up to 1.274. Power slider 350W at 100% and 425W max power target at 121%. right now i got my card up to 1554mhz on core. Passed Unigine valley and firestrike. Time to play witcher 3 for the real test.
> 
> Make sure you reset your Afterburner overclocking settings or whatever you use. Also you need to "Nvflash --protectoff "before you flash since Asus Strix board have bios protection. GL
> 
> Asust1.zip 153k .zip file


thanks comparing your bios to the one i flashed i upload a image here with the difference highlight in red

should I reflash? can you post image showing gpu-z or gputweak2 showing voltage


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> here you go " dVeLoPe" i made this just for you.
> 
> It will go 1.25V and if you use the voltage slider you can go up to 1.274. Power slider 350W at 100% and 425W max power target at 121%. right now i got my card up to 1554mhz on core. Passed Unigine valley and firestrike. Time to play witcher 3 for the real test.
> 
> Make sure you reset your Afterburner overclocking settings or whatever you use. Also you need to "Nvflash --protectoff "before you flash since Asus Strix board have bios protection. GL
> 
> Asust1.zip 153k .zip file


thanks comparing your bios to the one i flashed i upload a image here with the difference highlight in red

should I reflash? can you post image showing gpu-z or gputweak2 showing voltage


----------



## dVeLoPe

double post image upalod

biosdiff.png 50k .png file


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> double post image upalod
> 
> biosdiff.png 50k .png file


first why did you posted the same stuffs 3 times lmao. Your edited bios is wrong. Also when you increase the voltage you also need to increase the power usage or else you might hit the power limit. I have feeling you don't know what you are doing, im afraid you're going to break something. *So use my bios at your own risk. You've have been WARNED"*


----------



## dVeLoPe

yea i don't know what im doing but ''cyclops'' does

http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/2660#post_24326428

tons has requested a bios and Cyclops responded with one I simply copy and pasted every setting over to my stock bios so their would not be any errors

i just need to get the volt up to 1.281 is all i bet this card can do 1550+ stable


----------



## dVeLoPe

oc.net fix your site!


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> yea i don't know what im doing but ''cyclops'' does
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported/2660#post_24326428
> 
> tons has requested a bios and Cyclops responded with one I simply copy and pasted every setting over to my stock bios so their would not be any errors
> 
> i just need to get the volt up to 1.281 is all i bet this card can do 1550+ stable


STOP DOUBLE POSTING







Well don't use my BIOS.


----------



## dVeLoPe

im comparing the bios cyclop did the one you did and the stock one from my card

everything matchs except for TDP tables each bios has different settings

the only thing different in the VOLTS table is your under p00 (2nd value first side) it says 1250 - 1600 wheras stock/mine says 600 - 1600

all other clk voltages match


----------



## Nalbam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> we purchase 80 pieces of the item on 08/26, But no ETA posted there. So we are not sure if the item will be back in stock soon.
> Agent If your RMA is processed during this period, we may issue the gift card as the refund.
> 
> they will get 80 strix whenever asus can supply em but they got the non OC version in stock so im guessing supply issues maybe they binning cores???
> 
> whats your max temp on that ekwb strix?? how does your goto 1.243v does your gpuz monitor reflect that volt? I flashed my bios to 1.281 yet cant go past 1.237v!!!!
> 
> core boost at 1550ish but artifacts almost instantly so I cancel the run this is before temps even hit 50c so its not a t emp issue VOP in gpuz its a volt issue!
> i can upload the bios is anyone is willing to look into it for me thanks!


It's stock bios, and I OC'ed it with MSI afterburner. Yes it is 1.243v! or at least it's what my monitor tells me. However I cant put voltage above 1.243 no matter what i do with voltage slider, just like you







. My two strixes passed FS with clock speed 1520Mhz but it crashes in real gaming situation, so I had to clock down to 1500mhz for real gaming.
My both strixes have decent temperture under full load condition. they both never goes above 50ºC (46~47ºC average)


----------



## Vlasov_581

sig rig with gpus at 1300/8000


----------



## dureiken

Hi









I would like to buy a 980ti SLI under water on my computer. I would like your help to choose my card, price regardless :

-reference card with EK WB
-EVGA card with EK WB
-custom card like trixx with EK WB
-EVGA hydrocopper card

do they have the same OC potential ? custom models have better components to OC ? do I need an evga card to use custom bios of this topic ?

Thanks a lot for your help !


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to buy a 980ti SLI under water on my computer. I would like your help to choose my card, price regardless :
> 
> -reference card with EK WB
> -EVGA card with EK WB
> -custom card like trixx with EK WB
> -EVGA hydrocopper card
> 
> do they have the same OC potential ? custom models have better components to OC ? do I need an evga card to use custom bios of this topic ?
> 
> Thanks a lot for your help !


if you're going to do custom loop, no need to get anything fancy beside Reference card. Custom board usually is better at OC.


----------



## dureiken

Thanks for the reply. Are custom board better for OC about components, or just because they have better cooling and both with WB will have same performance ?

Thanks


----------



## Nalbam

I used to have a 980 ti ref with ekwb and now i have two 980ti strix with ekwb. Ref or custom board dont really matter with performance.
It's all about silicon chip lottery.
So my advice is get a ref version it is cheaper and a ref with wb looks same with custom board with wb.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Are custom board better for OC about components, or just because they have better cooling and both with WB will have same performance ?
> 
> Thanks


Custom board have better spacing. For example Asus Strix board is huge and everything is spread out a lot, giving room to breath. Also one thing to consider overclocking SLI is harder than doing a single GPU. Single GPU will run at higher overclock than a Dual cards would.


----------



## rck1984

Anyone else with slight sagging on their GTX 980Ti's?

I'm definitely OCD'ing because it's nothing major, perhaps maybe a millimeter but it annoys me to see this very slight sag in a perfectly straight case.


----------



## dureiken

yes but I will do a watercooled SLI

what do you think of Gainward GeForce GTX 980Ti Phoenix 6 Go ? is it ref PCB ?

Thanks


----------



## charlievoviii

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Anyone else with slight sagging on their GTX 980Ti's?
> 
> I'm definitely OCD'ing because it's nothing major, perhaps maybe a millimeter but it annoys me to see this very slight sag in a perfectly straight case.


it's your mobo that cause the sagging.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> @1520 only got you 142fps? bench with your monitor set to 1080p and see what you get...
> this is my 4k bench, 4xAA../


For you.

4.6ghz. GPU 1506mhz core/ 7900mhz Vram. Ambient temp 74F, average GPU temp 68-71C.
4K Benchmark windows 7, Do one in Windows 10 later.


also carlhill can you do a 1080P run and watch the two GPU usage ? i think my CPU can't keep up, both of the GPUs usage was going 70-80% the whole damn run. If it was 99% i would go over 6K easily for 1080P bench.


----------



## Turmio

Just ordered mine couple of hours ago, asus strix with Metalgear.

I know what I do with my holiday what starts next friday


----------



## dureiken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> what do you think of Gainward GeForce GTX 980Ti Phoenix 6 Go ? *is it ref PCB* ? non GS editiion
> 
> Thanks


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*


stop spamming and wait. Anyway not even 10 seconds of googling and i got the answer for you. It's a Reference board.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> it's your mobo that cause the sagging.


I doubt that honestly, i had a much lighter card in a rig before and it had no sag whatsoever. When i went HD7950 ( apologies for swearing







) crossfire, both cards had a slight sag to them as well.
The mobo might be a factor in it as well but i think its mostly the weight of these huge GPU's nowadays.

I do agree with you that a rig is mostly for playing games, therefore looking at your screen but if you have a side-window and put quite some effort and money into things to make it look good, a slight sagging GPU screws it all. Anyway, i have fixed my problem with a small plastic pipe/cylinder colored in matte black and at the exact high of my GPU. It raises the GTX 980Ti by just a millimeter, removing all the sagging. It's black and hidden behind the PCI-e cables so its not visible at all











First world problem solved, i can go sleep again now


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> For you.
> 
> 4.6ghz. GPU 1506mhz core/ 7900mhz Vram. Ambient temp 74F, average GPU temp 68-71C.
> 4K Benchmark windows 7, Do one in Windows 10 later.
> 
> 
> also carlhill can you do a 1080P run and watch the two GPU usage ? i think my CPU can't keep up, both of the GPUs usage was going 70-80% the whole damn run. If it was 99% i would go over 6K easily for 1080P bench.


Here, I just missed you, lol, yeah, I have the same issues..Try leaving your NVCP settings to "let 3d application decide" so that you will get an idea of what your gpu can do in games, otherwise, you will have the "I can bench @1600, but my game clocks are 1489, or game will crash.." issues because of benching with low settings,., lol...unless you are just benching for high scores...I do both...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Here, I just missed you, lol, yeah, I have the same issues..Try leaving your NVCP settings to "let 3d application decide" so that you will get an idea of what your gpu can do in games, otherwise, you will have the "I can bench @1600, but my game clocks are 1489, or game will crash.." issues, lol...unless you are just benching for high scores...


Every bench i do i don't touch anything in the NVCP, i highly doubt it even does anything for those synthetic benchmarks to be honest. I don't post results unless it runs fully stable in game for hours. I always play witcher 3 or GTA V for hours before claiming my overclock is stable. I might do a straight benchmark and go with crazier overclock. But than i also need to up the voltage with custom bios. Since I'm still with stock bios. Max i can bench with my stock bios up to 1519mhz core but in game it's not stable. 1509mhz core is fully stable, played witcher 3 for over 2 hours yesterday and today i play GTA V for about 1hr 30 minutes.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Every bench i do i don't touch anything in the NVCP, i highly doubt it even does anything for those synthetic benchmarks to be honest. I don't post results unless it runs fully stable in game for hours. I always play witcher 3 or GTA V for hours before claiming my overclock is stable. I might do a straight benchmark and go with crazier overclock. But than i also need to up the voltage with custom bios. Since I'm still with stock bios.


I hear you, they are called "tweaks.." and I don't waste my time honestly...that's why I am always in the middle of the pack in the HOF, I don't push TOO hard...plus, I am still on air...


----------



## st0necold

Thanks bro I'm going to switch them up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> You should switch those up since the top cards tend to run hotter, and the acx is the better cooler of the 2, just my opinion...


Thanks for that reply bro. I kind of figured that too but wasn't too sure.. I'm going to swap them now.


----------



## eL777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I have been in same situation about a week ago, been debating between some GTX 980ti from different manufacturers and models.
> 
> In general, people seem to go for the Gigabyte G1 for most overclocking potential, Gigabyte seem to bin their chips and the good ones go straight to the G1 line. (no guarantees though)
> The cons of going for the Gigabyte one would be noise, the Gigabyte card seems to produce quite some noise on high fan speeds, louder than most other cards. Also coilwhine seems to be a serious concern on this particular card. I have read of a lot of people RMA their card because of it.
> 
> The MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G, i have read good things about as well. Good overclockers and less noise than the Gigabyte above. Also less prone to coilwhine as far as i know from a lot of reading. Both MSI and Gigabyte also have decent support.
> 
> I got a EVGA GTX 980Ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ myself after all. The card is relatively quiet compared to the Gigabyte card but could have less potential for overclocking, note: could.
> I got a 77.2% ASIC card which has no problems running around 1500+ on the core without adding much, if any voltage. Also, EVGA's customer support is one of the best, if not the best i have dealt with so far.
> 
> Some stuff to think about, hope that helps a little.
> I'd suggest doing the following:
> 
> Make sure your drivers are up-to-date (GPU and mainboard). Put your card back on stock clocks and voltages and run some benchmarks, stress-tests or perhaps some games. If the card is stable, fine. If it still crashes i'd say contact either the store you bought the card or the manufacturer for a possible RMA.
> 
> If it's stable and you want to start overclocking it again, put power-limit to the max and start with your core-clock only. Add +50 (or any increment that works for you, 25 could do) to the clock and test it with some benchmarks etc.. if its stable, add another 50 and see where you hit the wall. As soon as you do hit the wall, you can add some voltage and see if that solves the instability, if it does nice. If it doesn't than tune back your overclock a little.
> 
> As soon as your core-clock is stable, you can start fiddling around with the memory-clock. Use the same routine really. Don't just throw in some random numbers and hope for the best. Add some extra mhz, step by step and keep testing for instability.
> 
> Try to find your max stable clocks and call it a day.


I have updated my motherboard chipset and BIOS as well as making sure I had the most up to date graphics driver. I used your methods and still got close to the same results although it did seem a bit sporadic. I was able to push my gpu core to +115 and it would last longer than it was before but still crash eventually. It actually seemed more stable on stock volts and power%. When I would increase the volts it would crash right away it seemed. I'm beginning to think other factors (PSU, see below) are at play here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Most people don't realize is that the PSU play big factor how the overclock goes especially for GPU. The PSU 12V rail got to be good or else you will get artifact or DirectX driver crash also. This happened to me.


This is a good possibility as I have had my Antec TPQ-850 850W PSU since 2008. I'm debating getting the EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 80+ PLATINUM, 1000W PSU since my PSU may be giving out dirty power causing overclock instabilities. What do you guys think? Thanks again.

-eL


----------



## l166

So i bought a 980 ti from gigabyte (g1)(bough previously 1x g1 and 3x inno3d x3 ultra) and just ran some benchmarks at 1557/2100 @+87 and got an firestrike graphics score of 21514. This thing oc's super and i'm gonna try to push it to the limit on air and want to watercool it next week.

Downside is the terrible coil whine. It buzzes just at 30 fps (really hard).

I don't want to send it back. I fixed 2 old card with applying hot glue on the inductors. The point here is that the r22 inductors are closed and not open.

Is there a way to open these inductors to apply hot glue?

I'm talking about these:http://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/news/2014-10-20/inductor.jpg

Help would be appreciated. Whine is also not comming from psu. Tested also in 2 different systems and 3 psu's. Getting tired :/


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> So i bought a 980 ti from gigabyte (g1)(bough previously 1x g1 and 3x inno3d x3 ultra) and just ran some benchmarks at 1557/2100 @+87 and got an firestrike graphics score of 22014. This thing oc's super and i'm gonna try to push it to the limit on air and want to watercool it next week.
> 
> Downside is the terrible coil whine. It buzzes just at 30 fps (really hard).
> 
> I don't want to send it back. I fixed 2 old card with applying hot glue on the inductors. The point here is that the r22 inductors are closed and not open.
> 
> Is there a way to open these inductors to apply hot glue?
> 
> I'm talking about these:http://www.pcper.com/files/imagecache/article_max_width/news/2014-10-20/inductor.jpg
> 
> Help would be appreciated. Whine is also not comming from psu. Tested also in 2 different systems and 3 psu's. Getting tired :/


bad 12V rail on PSU will cause the component you connected to to whine also, that doesnt mean all 3 of PSU are good just because you tested it on them. I went through two brand new high quality PSU with 80 GOLD plus, not until i got my 80 Platinum, that's when no more coil whine. Also you might want to do real test like play a game for at least one hours. Synthetic benchmark doesnt load the VRAM or heat up the GPU enough cause it's only a short burst and not constant like a game would. GTA V or Witcher 3 would be a good test.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eL777*
> 
> I have updated my motherboard chipset and BIOS as well as making sure I had the most up to date graphics driver. I used your methods and still got close to the same results although it did seem a bit sporadic. I was able to push my gpu core to +115 and it would last longer than it was before but still crash eventually. It actually seemed more stable on stock volts and power%. When I would increase the volts it would crash right away it seemed. I'm beginning to think other factors (PSU, see below) are at play here.
> This is a good possibility as I have had my Antec TPQ-850 850W PSU since 2008. I'm debating getting the EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 P2 80+ PLATINUM, 1000W PSU since my PSU may be giving out dirty power causing overclock instabilities. What do you guys think? Thanks again.
> 
> -eL


It could be your PSU. The caps are old. The 12V rail is not consistent anymore. If you look at any PSU review, you will see them testing the 12V rail for consistency under load.

Here you go for the EVGA PSU you looking to get.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1000/5.html


----------



## Xoriam

Is there any physical difference between the EVGA ACX 2.0 and the SC+ apart from the factory OC?
planning on WC one of these 2.
If they are the same buying the normal ACX 2.0 version will save me like 70€


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> bad 12V rail on PSU will cause the component you connected to to whine also, that doesnt mean all 3 of PSU are good just because you tested it on them. I went through two brand new high quality PSU with 80 GOLD plus, not until i got my 80 Platinum, that's when no more coil whine. Also you might want to do real test like play a game four at least one hours synthetic benchmark doesnt load the VRAM or heat up the GPU enough cause it's only a short burst and not constant like a game would. GTA V or Witcher 3 would be a good test.
> It could be your PSU. The caps are old. The 12V rail is not consistent anymore. If you look at any PSU review, you will see them testing the 12V rail for consistency under load.
> 
> Here you go for the EVGA PSU you looking to get.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/SuperNOVA_G2_1000/5.html


I can confirm that the brand new SuperNOVA 1000W G2 I tested isn't free of coil whine with the GTX 980 Ti. It's also a loud PSU : the fans on it are so loud that it's basically playing a symphony with the coil whine. If you're sensitive to noise I don't recommend it!

There's also coil whine using the EVGA PS 1000W + Gigabyte G1 GTX 980 Ti. You'll be returning a lot of the highest rated PSU's before you find one that doesn't whine with a card that's known to whine (if you ever find one, that is). Most users report RMA'ing their card fixes the issue. So it's probably much smarter and much less of a hassle to just replace the card if you're experiencing consistent coil whine.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I can confirm that the SuperNOVA G2 has coil whine with the GTX 980 Ti. It's also a loud PSU : the fans on it are so loud that it's basically playing a symphony with the coil whine. If you're sensitive to noise I don't recommend it!


My supernova G2 is dead silent, no fan noise, no coilwhine. even what i was running 3 GPUS.
Try turning on ECO.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> My supernova G2 is dead silent, no fan noise, no coilwhine. even what i was running 3 GPUS.
> Try turning on ECO.


SuperNova G2 doesn't have Eco mode







You're thinking of the P2

I've read a lot of users complaining that the G2 is a loud PSU. If you don't think it's loud, keep in mind that the term loud is relative. What might be quiet to you could be considered loud to other users. For me, the G2 was the loudest component in my case by a long-shot because I run my case with low-RPM fans.

People sensitive to coil whine might be sensitive to noise in general, so I figure I'd at least share my experience, being someone who's picky about noise.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Is there any physical difference between the EVGA ACX 2.0 and the SC+ apart from the factory OC?
> planning on WC one of these 2.
> If they are the same buying the normal ACX 2.0 version will save me like 70€


The SC+ ACX 2.0 is binned to run at its factory OC, while the normal one is not binned at all, there is a chance that it might not even hit the stock clocks of the SC+ model.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> SuperNova G2 doesn't have Eco mode
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're thinking of the P2
> 
> I've read a lot of users complaining that the G2 is a loud PSU. If you don't think it's loud, keep in mind that the term loud is relative. What might be quiet to you could be considered loud to other users. For me, the G2 was the loudest component in my case by a long-shot because I run my case with low-RPM fans.
> 
> People sensitive to coil whine might be sensitive to noise in general, so I figure I'd at least share my experience, being someone who's picky about noise.


It does.



heres the switch.


From everything I've seen including when I went to buy this, it's the P2 with the crap reviews.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> The SC+ ACX 2.0 is binned to run at its factory OC, while the normal one is not binned at all, there is a chance that it might not even hit the stock clocks of the SC+ model.


I thought only the Kingpin was Binned this time, if this is true, thanks.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> It does.
> 
> heres the switch.


Eh? Where's that again?

I don't see that switch on the product picture.


Do you?

EDIT: You have the 850w model. We were talking about the 1000w. Less watt's = less power = less heat to ventilate = less fan noise.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Eh? Where's that again?
> 
> I don't see that switch on the product picture.
> 
> 
> Do you?


The 1000W and 1300W models don't have Eco mode. So you're correct. The rest of the G2 models do.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The 1000W and 1300W models don't have Eco mode. So you're correct. The rest of the G2 models do.


Aha! did not know this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Eh? Where's that again?
> 
> I don't see that switch on the product picture.
> 
> Do you?
> 
> EDIT: You have the 850w model. We were talking about the 1000w. Less watt's = less power = less heat to ventilate = less fan noise.


Did not know there was a difference. 850watt version runs dead silent btw, sorry to hear about your 1000w.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> The 1000W and 1300W models don't have Eco mode. So you're correct. The rest of the G2 models do.


This forum has the pace of a chat room. I noticed what you said immediately after my post and went in for the correction but you beat me to it.

Regardless, was just giving my 2 cents on the whole PSU/Coil whine thing. If brand new, highly recommended and critically rated PSU's are causing people's 980 Ti's to coil whine, then it seems fruitless to switch around a perfectly good PSU just to match with the videocard, when the videocard is most likely the product at fault (and easier to replace).

BUT...it depends on the brand of videocard. I was using a Gigabyte G1 980 Ti, which commonly has coil whine. I'm waiting for my 2nd replacement today, making it my 3rd attempt at a card w/o coil whine.

If someone is using a brand of card that nobody reported coil whine for in user reviews, it probably would be a smarter idea to start looking at the power supply.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Aha! did not know this.
> Did not know there was a difference. 850watt version runs dead silent btw, sorry to hear about your 1000w.


No worries, thanks.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> [
> 
> Did not know there was a difference. 850watt version runs dead silent btw, sorry to hear about your 1000w.


the 850 G2 is the quietest running unit in the entire G2 series. the 550-750 watt are what I'd call "average" for a high end power supply.


----------



## Kaisei

For all you guys that are using the G10+H55 combo, how easy was it to install? I thought I saw someone else had to cut a small portion of the front plate in order to get the H55 on the gpu. Any pics of the card without the cooler on and affixing the H55?


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> bad 12V rail on PSU will cause the component you connected to to whine also, that doesnt mean all 3 of PSU are good just because you tested it on them. I went through two brand new high quality PSU with 80 GOLD plus, not until i got my 80 Platinum, that's when no more coil whine. Also you might want to do real test like play a game for at least one hours. Synthetic benchmark doesnt load the VRAM or heat up the GPU enough cause it's only a short burst and not constant like a game would. GTA V or Witcher 3 would be a good test.


Thanks for your reply. My psu's are rm1000, ax1200i and silverstone strider v2 1500. 0% chance that al those high quality psu's are the cause. I know rm1000 is the least one, will upgrade it to rm1000i (best price/value right now) and put it in my system.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> because your chip needs well below 40c to maintain that clock speed you get artifacts on at above 40c.


Is this really true? I have mine running at 1560mhz on waterblock at full GPU load I am at about 45-50c I don't see any artifacts


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Is this really true? I have mine running at 1560mhz on waterblock at full GPU load I am at about 45-50c I don't see any artifacts


That is the biggest bull***** i've heard here on these forums xD. Ofcourse it is not true. Artifacts occur when your overclock is not stable. Sometimes adding voltage will remove artifacts on certain clocks.

BUT: the gtx 980 ti does clock better on lower temps with the same voltage if the chip is not limited but i'm not 100% into it and it's like 10 or 20 mhz benefit.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Is this really true? I have mine running at 1560mhz on waterblock at full GPU load I am at about 45-50c I don't see any artifacts


My friend has a Zotac 980 Ti AMP! Omega and can get 1568 MHz with voltage control at 60 C. It really depends from chip to chip.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> My friend has a Zotac 980 Ti AMP! Omega and can get 1568 MHz with voltage control at 60 C. It really depends from chip to chip.


Awesome! I am running 2x Zotac 980 TI Amp! regular... not the omega...


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

One thing you may notice is that at certain temperature thresholds your cards clocks will lower. For example, my best card on its reference cooler was boosting to 1539 but once temps hit over I think 64c, they'd lower to 1526. My 2nd card did the same thing at a similar temperature.


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> One thing you may notice is that at certain temperature thresholds your cards clocks will lower. For example, my best card on its reference cooler was boosting to 1539 but once temps hit over I think 64c, they'd lower to 1526. My 2nd card did the same thing at a similar temperature.


Yeah all the maxwell cards tend to drop 12-13mhz when sitting at 65-67c for a certain amount of time, also drops the voltage too which sucks....
(without bios mod)


----------



## l166

My g1 oc's super! I think on water it can hit 1600. Going to watercool it next week and mod my bios to add more volts.

Asic 73,3
4790k @4.7
Gtx 980 ti g1 1576/8050 @1.23

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8370144
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Do you have any coil whine?


Forgot to mention.

When i first installed it ir buzzed ar 30fps. Loud coilwhine at 70+.

Now after 3 hours it's almost completely gone after heavy benching, unlike my previous 4 cards which i rma'd due to coil whine (even after burning in) and changing fan speeds (x4 inno3d, known problem)

My previous cards clocked like:

Gigabyte G1: 1506/8050
Inno3d x3: 1531/8000 (@1.27 cb)
Inno3d x4: 1470/forgot :/
Inno3d x4 1506/8100

I think this card is a perfect compensation for my patience duo to its overclocks but especially because i bought this one for 641 euro's







. This was a used product and returned within 14 days. Maybe the previous owner did some burn in for me


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> My g1 oc's super! I think on water it can hit 1600. Going to watercool it next week and mod my bios to add more volts.
> 
> Asic 73,3
> 4790k @4.7
> Gtx 980 ti g1 1576/8050 @1.23
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8370144


Do you have any coil whine?


----------



## l166

Nvm


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> My g1 oc's super! I think on water it can hit 1600. Going to watercool it next week and mod my bios to add more volts.
> 
> Asic 73,3
> 4790k @4.7
> Gtx 980 ti g1 1576/8050 @1.23
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8370144


Lucky you...

Both my Zotac are mid-70s... (75.4/74.2) and I can't do 1576 with out driver crashing.


----------



## DannyDK

is there a 980ti specific nvflash i have to use? i cant for the life of me get my ti flaxhes, only the original bios will flash with the card i have (inno35 x4)
its a cyclops made modded bios i have so it should just work right?


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Lucky you...
> 
> Both my Zotac are mid-70s... (75.4/74.2) and I can't do 1576 with out driver crashing.


Lucky







? Read my previous post please







. Think i deserved this one. Have waited for 1,5 months


----------



## woSaa

is this ok?


----------



## funfordcobra

Mixing cards is just too ugly for me to bare..


----------



## LARGE FARVA

Ive tried 2 evga sc 2.0 and 2 g1 gaming ones and i cant get any of them stable in gta5 past 1450 what the #$%@ is going on here. the evgas has asic's for 69/82 and the g1s have asics of 61/63...am i gettin screwed here???


----------



## dVeLoPe

unlocked strix bios at 1.274v and 425w but gpu-z showing green saying PWR


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> Ive tried 2 evga sc 2.0 and 2 g1 gaming ones and i cant get any of them stable in gta5 past 1450 what the #$%@ is going on here. the evgas has asic's for 69/82 and the g1s have asics of 61/63...am i gettin screwed here???


Are you sure you purchased a G1 and not a normal card?


----------



## LARGE FARVA

yes -_-


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> Ive tried 2 evga sc 2.0 and 2 g1 gaming ones and i cant get any of them stable in gta5 past 1450 what the #$%@ is going on here. the evgas has asic's for 69/82 and the g1s have asics of 61/63...am i gettin screwed here???


As long as you reach whatever clocks are on the spec sheet, you are not getting screwed.


----------



## LARGE FARVA

if i wanted to game at 1400mhz i wouldnt spend the extra money on a supposedly binned chip. im pissed.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> if i wanted to game at 1400mhz i wouldnt spend the extra money on a supposedly binned chip. im pissed.


why so mad let me guess you bought a classified or kingpin and it overclocks terribly


----------



## carlhil2

To me, anything over 1450 is just a bonus, from there on up, gaming feels the same...don't keep tabs on your fps, you will not know the difference between 1400/1500...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Is this really true? I have mine running at 1560mhz on waterblock at full GPU load I am at about 45-50c I don't see any artifacts


NO, that guy doesnt know what he's talking about.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> To me, anything over 1450 is just a bonus, from there on up, gaming feels the same...don't keep tabs on your fps, you will not know the difference between 1400/1500...


The difference in Witcher 3 when I tested from 1450-1550 ( @ 4k) was ~ 5%. The big jump occurs @ 1450 like you mentioned. That seems to be the sweet spot.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *woSaa*
> 
> is this ok?


why did you bench in Windowed mode? Should be benching fullscreen and also not custom mode.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> One thing you may notice is that at certain temperature thresholds your cards clocks will lower. For example, my best card on its reference cooler was boosting to 1539 but once temps hit over I think 64c, they'd lower to 1526. My 2nd card did the same thing at a similar temperature.


base on the card, usually it will throttle at 65C. My Asus Strix will start throttle at 74C.


----------



## dVeLoPe

ok so lets see...

someone whoever has the fastest 980 ti speak up

and whoever has the worst ti speak up

compare 1300 clock vs 1600 (if anyone has got it yet without extreme cooling)


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> Ive tried 2 evga sc 2.0 and 2 g1 gaming ones and i cant get any of them stable in gta5 past 1450 what the #$%@ is going on here. the evgas has asic's for 69/82 and the g1s have asics of 61/63...am i gettin screwed here???


I really hate to repeat, but once again it might be your PSU 12V rail.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ok so lets see...
> 
> someone whoever has the fastest 980 ti speak up
> 
> and whoever has the worst ti speak up
> 
> compare 1300 clock vs 1600 (if anyone has got it yet without extreme cooling)


what is fast to you ? I know plenty of GPU at lower mhz run faster than the higher clock ones. More doesnt mean faster always. AMD vs Intel don't teach you you anything ?









Most idiots have higher clock but bench slower than the guy at factory clock.. Cause whatever they are doing it's not stable. This pointless anyway unless the same guy doing both test.


----------



## carlhil2

Yup, clock a 780ti the same as a 980, who wins?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Thanks for your reply. My psu's are rm1000, ax1200i and silverstone strider v2 1500. 0% chance that al those high quality psu's are the cause. I know rm1000 is the least one, will upgrade it to rm1000i (best price/value right now) and put it in my system.


No Coil-Whine here with an AX1200i + 2x 980-Ti-OC-STRIX.


----------



## caliking420

8063

firestrike ultra with the oc profile going


----------



## NJboneless

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> No Coil-Whine here with an AX1200i + 2x 980-Ti-OC-STRIX.


Im new to this thread here, but I have had problems with STRIX coil whine....I am on my second one (RMAd the first for coil whine and a noisy fan) and the second still has coil whine really bad. I also have a Corsiar AX1200i. I am stumped as to what to do, as my system was built to be dead silent, but the coil whine is extremely obnoxious.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NJboneless*
> 
> Im new to this thread here, but I have had problems with STRIX coil whine....I am on my second one (RMAd the first for coil whine and a noisy fan) and the second still has coil whine really bad. I also have a Corsiar AX1200i. I am stumped as to what to do, as my system was built to be dead silent, but the coil whine is extremely obnoxious.


I'm sorry to hear that, but I think you can only try to RMA it.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yup, clock a 780ti the same as a 980, who wins?


2x Asus GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-6GB:










2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB:


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that, but I think you can only try to RMA it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x Asus GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-6GB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB:


780ti vs 980, non-ti...same clocks, 780ti wins...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> My g1 oc's super! I think on water it can hit 1600. Going to watercool it next week and mod my bios to add more volts.
> 
> Asic 73,3
> 4790k @4.7
> Gtx 980 ti g1 1576/8050 @1.23
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8370144


thats one low scores at that clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that, but I think you can only try to RMA it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x Asus GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-6GB:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2x Gigabyte GTX780-Ti-GHz-Edition-3GB:


do you know the difference between 980 vs 980Ti ? Cardhill ask for 980 not Ti.


----------



## carlhil2

just 2 reference on air....


----------



## You Mirin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LARGE FARVA*
> 
> Ive tried 2 evga sc 2.0 and 2 g1 gaming ones and i cant get any of them stable in gta5 past 1450 what the #$%@ is going on here. the evgas has asic's for 69/82 and the g1s have asics of 61/63...am i gettin screwed here???


What are your temps?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> 780ti vs 980, non-ti...same clocks, 780ti wins...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> thats one low scores at that clock.
> do you know the difference between 980 vs 980Ti ? Cardhill ask for 980 not Ti.


Yeah, that's true.

I had no non-Ti's unfortunately.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> just 2 reference on air....


I only benched with 1431 / 7328, because that's the max I got my 780-Ti's to under water (ASIC's: 66.8%,76.6%).


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Yeah, that's true.
> 
> I had no non-Ti's unfortunately.


no problem, just messing with you...


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> just 2 reference on air....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> no problem, just messing with you...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> My g1 oc's super! I think on water it can hit 1600. Going to watercool it next week and mod my bios to add more volts.
> 
> Asic 73,3
> 4790k @4.7
> Gtx 980 ti g1 1576/8050 @1.23
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8370144
> Forgot to mention.


are you sure your GPU and CPU overclock are stable ? that's some low scores at that clock. I scores higher than you at lower clock GPU and CPU. Even if you compare the GPU scores alone you didnt score much higher, it should be at that high of a clock.

[email protected] GPU 1509mhz core and 4002mhz VRAM @ 1.214V.


----------



## tainle

Two of my zotac 980 ti amp have 55 and 54% asic...pretty sad..never can boost to 1500 int custom wc.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Yeah, that's true.
> 
> I had no non-Ti's unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I only benched with 1431 / 7328, because that's the max I got my 780-Ti's to under water (ASIC's: 66.8%,76.6%).


just teasing you man.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Is this really true? I have mine running at 1560mhz on waterblock at full GPU load I am at about 45-50c I don't see any artifacts


not sure if you saw my previous reply, the 40c is just a fictitious reference based off of the other gentleman's (Dvelope?) statement of his clock and temp under water. The point i was trying to say was if you need maxwell to scale further, you'd need much much lower temps...but i guess that's already a common knowledge just as every gpu chip is unique...yet sometimes people get frustrated especially when they see other folks whose gpu clocks higher than theirs.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> not sure if you saw my previous reply, the 40c is just a fictitious reference based off of the other gentleman's (Dvelope?) statement of his clock and temp under water. The point i was trying to say was if you need maxwell to scale further, you'd need much much lower temps...but i guess that's already a common knowledge just as every gpu chip is unique...yet sometimes people get frustrated especially when they see other folks whose gpu clocks higher than theirs.


Again ROFL.

i'm on air 1519mhz/8002mhz 67C peak hot day. Player Witcher [email protected] for hours and past all benches at 4K. We should all return our video cards until we can get one run around 40C full load


----------



## dVeLoPe

no I never said anything about that temp I just stated my temps are never about 58c and that even at 3x - 4x temps the card will still artifact even with the 1.274v biios as others say adding voltage doesn't mean ADDED MHZ because

I can run 1486 @ 1.99 = game/bench stable all day

when I add volt to 1.237v or even 1.274v anything higher in the 1500s will artifact but even with 70c temp and 1.274v at lower MHZ no artfacts.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Again ROFL.


you can say what you want, i have no time for this. enjoy!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> no I never said anything about that temp I just stated my temps are never about 58c and that even at 3x - 4x temps the card will still artifact even with the 1.274v biios as others say adding voltage doesn't mean ADDED MHZ because
> 
> I can run 1486 @ 1.99 = game/bench stable all day
> 
> when I add volt to 1.237v or even 1.274v anything higher in the 1500s will artifact but even with 70c temp and 1.274v at lower MHZ no artfacts.


oh man just forget it. I didn't say you said 40c..that's just my sample reference temp based on the temp you said you still get artifacts...but that doesn't matter now *sigh*

anyways, what i meant was say you hit a wall of 1500mhz @ x.xxx Volts @ XX F temp...but IF you want to go further up, say 1600, you will need waaay lower than XX F temp...heck you might need < 32F (estimate only, not the actual temp value) to reach 1600 at the same voltage. Maxwell behaves differently compared to the previous gen chips. i hope that is clear.


----------



## DunePilot

Ok, here is the bench, 16838 Firestrike.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5847122

Take for granted this is in an 8 year old tech, an old X58 chipset LGA 1366 board.

I found on this system that memory overclocking performs much better than GPU clock. Sweet spot is 1400 GPU 7700 Memory.

I can get 1500-1525 GPU and 0-150 Memory but the scores are about 1000 less consistently.


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone else notice EVERY CARD is in stock at newegg EXCEPT for the STRIX and their is no more ''BACKORDER'' option lol...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Ok, here is the bench, 16838 Firestrike.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5847122
> 
> Take for granted this is in an 8 year old tech, an old X58 chipset LGA 1366 board.
> 
> I found on this system that memory overclocking performs much better than GPU clock. Sweet spot is 1400 GPU 7700 Memory.
> 
> I can get 1500-1525 GPU and 0-150 Memory but the scores are about 1000 less consistently.


old Xeon CPU is still pretty darn good man.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone else notice EVERY CARD is in stock at newegg EXCEPT for the STRIX and their is no more ''BACKORDER'' option lol...


Newegg is 32 miles from me. I got the last two here at local Electronic superstore call Fry's Electronic. There' non at All 3 Stores within 20 miles radius. Shipment came in this week and they are all gone. I got lucky also 75.5 and 79.7 ASIC


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> old Xeon CPU is still pretty darn good man.


Indeed, any guru out there know why perhaps that memory OC far exceeds GPU on my board? Is it something to do with the fact it has 40 pcie lanes?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Newegg is 32 miles from me. I got the last two here at local Electronic superstore call Fry's Electronic. There' non at All 3 Stores within 20 miles radius. Shipment came in this week and they are all gone. I got lucky also 75.5 and 79.7 ASIC


Nice !









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> anyone else notice EVERY CARD is in stock at newegg EXCEPT for the STRIX and their is no more ''BACKORDER'' option lol...


You could get some from us here in Oz: Click


----------



## m0n4g3

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8199753?

As best I can get at the moment until i unlock my bios. Seems like i'm hitting the power limit as it's reaching 113% power in MSI AB and throttling.









Need to get some rep points so cyclops can unlock my bios


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8199753?
> 
> As best I can get at the moment until i unlock my bios. Seems like i'm hitting the power limit as it's reaching 113% power in MSI AB and throttling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to get some rep points so cyclops can unlock my bios


Wow, nice !


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Wow, nice !


Thanks dude! The cpu still has more to go, and i haven't put the cards under water yet, that was a max bench with fans @ 100%

Although @ 4.7+ my cpu hits 90c....


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8377817

how is this result? i5-760 @ 4.2ghz (5yr old crap p55 chipset non quality mobo)

card is running at 1496/4196 @ 1.237v max temp 100% fan 62c @ 78f room


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8377817
> 
> how is this result? i5-760 @ 4.2ghz (5yr old crap p55 chipset non quality mobo)
> 
> card is running at 1496/4196 @ 1.237v max temp 100% fan 62c @ 78f room


Graphics score is quite good.

Only thing letting you down atm is your physics/combined. Needs more cpu grunt!


----------



## dVeLoPe

I have a 5820k and RVE ready for me but I need a new PSU and CASE before I can build it and maybe a m2 nvme ssd

ohhh AND ANOTHER STRIX!!


----------



## m0n4g3

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8378105?

Tweaking around with the max mem and max core.


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8378547

my best result so far bumped the old i5 up to 4.4ghz


----------



## barsh90

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8353762


----------



## dVeLoPe

hey how do you like your 240gb ocz vertex 460 I have that exact same drive but I never used it nor any ssd in my life for that matter


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> hey how do you like your 240gb ocz vertex 460 I have that exact same drive but I never used it nor any ssd in my life for that matter


It's fine i guess. Actually this is the 4th ssd i ever had, so don't have much experience with ssds

Vertex 2 60gb>vertex4 246gb, MX100 512gb> Vertex 460 240gb


----------



## dVeLoPe

have had the 460 over a year or so never opened it been sourcing parts for my next build but im stil 2 items out ( psu/case ) and missing 1 gpu


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8353762


that's not cool man, stop doing that...nice score...


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> are you sure your GPU and CPU overclock are stable ? that's some low scores at that clock. I scores higher than you at lower clock GPU and CPU. Even if you compare the GPU scores alone you didnt score much higher, it should be at that high of a clock.
> 
> [email protected] GPU 1509mhz core and 4002mhz VRAM @ 1.214V.


GPU clock is stable. I know it is a little low for the clocks. It is because of my motherboard. I have a Gigabyte g1 x97 wifi bk black edition which uses a plx chip.

Saw some benchmarks with this board and it always scores lower due the plx chip.

EDIT:
Did the benchmark again, now without 20 tabs of internet







.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8379848
17578

or 22024 graphics score
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8379933


----------



## Klocek001

hi is anyone here running single 980ti in 4K ? Is it capable of running 50+ fps in new titles with some settings adjustments (medium-high settings) ?


----------



## KickAssCop

980 ti can run older games at 4k. However, if you want to play Witcher 3, Farcry 4 or Ass Creed Unity you will need to run medium to high settings and no AA and it may do 50 fps.
Basically, in the latest games out today a single card is not enough for 4k at max settings and no AA.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

so my galax 980ti hof is running at 1482 core 1953 mem with 1.2 volts, I was curious and checked gpu-z perf cap reason during gaming and it say : Vrel = limited by reliability voltage

what exactly does that mean?







the card is gaming and benchmark stable


----------



## dVeLoPe

VREL = reliability voltage = up the slider


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> VREL = reliability voltage = up the slider


which slider? and that still does not answer my question, what does it mean? lack of voltage? but it's not crashing at all for hours of gaming.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> GPU clock is stable. I know it is a little low for the clocks. It is because of my motherboard. I have a Gigabyte g1 x97 wifi bk black edition which uses a plx chip.
> 
> Saw some benchmarks with this board and it always scores lower due the plx chip.
> 
> EDIT:
> Did the benchmark again, now without 20 tabs of internet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8379848
> 17578
> 
> or 22024 graphics score
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8379933


EDITED "I failed to read that you meant Graphic scores" Anyway long as you're happy bro. I was expecting a lot more with that crazy core clock.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> so my galax 980ti hof is running at 1482 core 1953 mem with 1.2 volts, I was curious and checked gpu-z perf cap reason during gaming and it say : Vrel = limited by reliability voltage
> 
> what exactly does that mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the card is gaming and benchmark stable


in simple term, it just mean that your GPU current voltage won't let it boost any higher or it will looses it stability. Don't worry about it. It doesnt do anything. So if you want to boost more than you need to up the voltage. I'm surprise that a lot of people overclocking their GPU and no one ever look at the GPUZ log and what it says in the PerfCap Reason also. If you put the mouse over where it says PerfCap Reason, it will list what each thing mean.

Here are what it will display.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> what 22024 scores ? Anyway long as you're happy bro. I was expecting a lot more with that crazy core clock.


It is my motherboard holding the scores back. Pff.

http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6477/gigabyte-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-bk-black-edition-intel-z97-review/index7.html

http://www.legitreviews.com/gigabyte-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-bk-intel-z97-motherboard_144903/5

Look at those benchmarks. It's the plx chip holding me back. Never thought the performance hit would be so big.

And it's the most expensive z97 board-.-


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> It is my motherboard holding the scores back. Pff.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6477/gigabyte-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-bk-black-edition-intel-z97-review/index7.html
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/gigabyte-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-bk-intel-z97-motherboard_144903/5
> 
> Look at those benchmarks. It's the plx chip holding me back. Never thought the performance hit would be so big.
> 
> And it's the most expensive z97 board-.-


Relax man, that 22 thou in graphics is saying something for an 980ti....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> It is my motherboard holding the scores back. Pff.
> 
> http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/6477/gigabyte-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-bk-black-edition-intel-z97-review/index7.html
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/gigabyte-z97x-gaming-g1-wifi-bk-intel-z97-motherboard_144903/5
> 
> Look at those benchmarks. It's the plx chip holding me back. Never thought the performance hit would be so big.
> 
> And it's the most expensive z97 board-.-


22,000 GPU score in FS is fantastic, everything is running optimally with your 980ti.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 22,000 GPU score in FS is fantastic, everything is running optimally with your 980ti.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Relax man, that 22 thou in graphics is saying something for an 980ti....


But is it a nice score for 1576/8200? I don't think so :/.

Look at barsh90 scores with lower clocked 980 ti and same cpu:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8353762

Almost +500 higher graphics score.

Those benchmarks i linked show also a performance drop on my motherboard because of the latency on the pci bus (plx chip)

I can clock higher with more voltage and watercooling (right now on 1.22) but what do i need to clock to get 22500 with my board :/? 1650mhz? Never going to happen. Think max 1600.

Does 500 points graphics score affect gaming fps much?

What is also weird is that my combined score is much higher than barsh90, but his graphics score is much higher and cpu at 4.8 is little lower than mine on 4.7

Edit: typo, meant 1.23v


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> But is it a nice score for 1576/8200? I don't think so :/.
> 
> Look at barsh90 scores with lower clocked 980 ti and same cpu:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8353762
> 
> Almost +500 higher graphics score.
> 
> Those benchmarks i linked show also a performance drop on my motherboard because of the latency on the pci bus (plx chip)
> 
> I can clock higher with more voltage and watercooling (right now on 1.22) but what do i need to clock to get 22500 with my board :/? 1650mhz? Never going to happen. Think max 1600.
> 
> Does 500 points graphics score affect gaming fps much?
> 
> What is also weird is that my combined score is much higher than barsh90, but his graphics score is much higher and cpu at 4.8 is little lower than mine on 4.7


Bench with your cpu going at 100% in power settings. other than that, most dudes use special sauce when benching, ask for tips...still, 22 thousand though on your mobo...


----------



## 00riddler

I think you are doing fine.

My GPU score is 21500 @ 1529 core and 8078 mem.
CPU is a I5 4670K @ 4GHz.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

I get 22,900 gpu with 1577Mhz core clock on my Titan-X:

*http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5739791*

You're doing ok getting 22,000.


----------



## carlhil2

Bet he was REALLY stressed when he found out that his DC chip wasn't going to do 5.0 24/7, lol..jk


----------



## charlievoviii

.....................


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I get 22,900 gpu with 1577Mhz core clock on my Titan-X:
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5739791*
> 
> You're doing ok getting 22,000.


What the....what's up MrTOOSHORT, loving that TX huh?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hi there carl.

Yes, loving my system and TX right now. Just waiting for winter and the -25'C temperatures to hit so I can get some nice bench sessions going.









I see you are very active in the 980ti thread here, hope you are loving yours aswell.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Hi there carl.
> 
> Yes, loving my system and TX right now. Just waiting for winter and the -25'C temperatures to hit so I can get some nice bench sessions going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you are very active in the 980ti thread here, hope you are loving yours aswell.


Honestly? I should have kept my TX's, my biggest hardware mistake ever.







they are very good, but, the Titan X is a true beast...might get one to bench with my upcoming Skylake build...


----------



## charlievoviii

...............................


----------



## l166

1585/8200 on custom bios

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8383959


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10234330

p-21527 @evga gtx980ti sc acx 2.0+

quad results to follow
*


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8385001

p-17605 @ 4960x - 4.4ghz @Evga Gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0+*


----------



## muhd86

guys any one here with evga gtx 980ti sc acx2.0+ , coz wanted to compare some benchmarks and over clock tips


----------



## t1337dude

Just started experimenting over-clocking my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti. I've been just messing around with 1500 MHz on the core without touching the voltage (139% power limit).. Ran some benchmarks, doesn't appear to throttle using default fan settings. Currently in the process of seeing how far I can take it without needing to bump the voltage.

EDIT: Looks like 1500 MHz was a lucky guess on my part, because I can't seem to get 1510 MHz without instability. Still - 1500 MHz with stock voltage and BIOS isn't bad, right? Should at least be worth throwing a water block on this card.


----------



## charlievoviii

i'm back from the Electronic superstore. So I've returned the two Asus Strix 980TI OC and went back to the EVGA SC+ACX with back plate.. End up buying a RAZER DeathStalker Ultimate Smart Gaming Keyboard too. God i love where I live. BRB got to install them. If ASIC is bad im going back to the store.







They have 17 EVGA 980Ti SC+ACX instock. I saw my two EVGA Sc+ACX with back plate cards that i returned last week for $20 bucks cheaper each.


----------



## charlievoviii

okie look like one of the card need to go back. 73.6ASIC and other one is 66.7 ASIC. Im going to test both individually before i decide which I'm going to return. Cause if it's like the two that I returned last week, the one with lower ASIC clock higher.


----------



## Applejack

Is coilwhine really a significant issue with the Gigabyte G1 cards? I'm having some coilwhine on my G1 card when the fan speeds up and slows down but I really lucked out on the silicon lottery so I think I'll keep my card.

If its a danger to the long term integrity of the card then I'll look to replacing it down the line since there is 3yr Manufacturer warranty after all. I don't want to pay that 10% restocking fee to Canada Computers >.>

Edit: Its running at 1366MHz GPU Core clock and 2000MHz Memory clock (+500) pretty stable right now in Firestrike Extreme and Unigine Heaven Benchmarck.


----------



## charlievoviii

okie. Seems like i need to go return one card. BRB


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> okie. Seems like i need to go return one card. BRB


Which, and why specifically?


----------



## t1337dude

*Hot damn!* I just noticed how beneficial memory overclocking is on this card! At 1440P the gains are actually more than the gains from upping the core. And I've yet to find my limit with the memory (just did +160 to be safe).

So to compare, my Heaven score is 83.1 FPS average at stock clocks. In OC mode (+35 to core I believe), I get 84.7 FPS.

So here's my core and score at 1500 MHz. Seems stable, but adding as much as 5 MHz causes driver crashes after a little bit.


Here's with +160 on memory...big gains










Can't wait for them to release a waterblock.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

+160?

Ramp it up to +500 atleast and test again. It's safe, don't worry.

I'm at +700 24/7.


----------



## Fador

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> okie look like one of the card need to go back. 73.6ASIC and other one is 66.7 ASIC. Im going to test both individually before i decide which I'm going to return. Cause if it's like the two that I returned last week, the one with lower ASIC clock higher.


Sounds like you're abusing the return policy, 66.7 asic is not a valid reason to return the card. If it works at the advertised clock speeds without any defects you should keep it.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> guys any one here with evga gtx 980ti sc acx2.0+ , coz wanted to compare some benchmarks and over clock tips


here two to your one http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/10234330/3dm11/10225084 Extreme:


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> hi is anyone here running single 980ti in 4K ? Is it capable of running 50+ fps in new titles with some settings adjustments (medium-high settings) ?


I just got my 4k monitor (true 4k 4096x2160) and I can play gta V at about 50 god and witcher 3 at about 40fps without any stuttering. I still need to put a long session in to really test stability. Witcher 3 I had to do +20mv to stop stuttering though. I have card oc at 1445Mhz and memory +150. Both games max settings with no AA. I think with 3840x2160 it would play better.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> +160?
> 
> Ramp it up to +500 atleast and test again. It's safe, don't worry.
> 
> I'm at +700 24/7.


No kidding? You're right. Just tested it again at +500. I'm noticing some slight throttling but the FPS doesn't lie...got 93 FPS. That's savage. Didn't think I'd see such nice gains overclocking on air using the default fan profile. Only issue is that after bumping up the memory...I started noticing up the coil whine during Heaven. I'm definitely walking the line with this card.

And I'm a bit of a numb-skull, I mentioned the gains were at 1440P but I forgot that I have Heaven set to 1200P. I read someone else mentioning that OCing mem clocks helps more at higher resolutions, so maybe I was quick to assume that had something to do with it because I upgraded to 1440P recently









Do you remember how high you could push your memory with stock voltage and BIOS?


----------



## DunePilot

Well I almost pulled off a 17000, I don't think I can do much better than this. 20668 graphics score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8386400


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Well I almost pulled off a 17000, I don't think I can do much better than this. 20668 graphics score.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8386400


let's just say, you get over 20 thou, you are doing solid...that's Titan X air...


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Do you remember how high you could push your memory with stock voltage and BIOS?


I can get over +800 on stock or custom, air or water. Remember, I'm talking about a Titan-X. But it still applies here.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> let's just say, you get over 20 thou, you are doing solid...that's Titan X air...


I ended up doing 1392 8010 with a 130% power limit. That seemed to be the sweet spot. Voltages cranked to max.

Im still on 8 year old tech, an X58 1366 board so my physics score and combined somewhat take a hit even though the XEON is still a pretty bad arse chip.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> I ended up doing 1392 8010 with a 130% power limit. That seemed to be the sweet spot. Voltages cranked to max.
> 
> Im still on 8 year old tech, an X58 1366 board so my physics score and combined somewhat take a hit even though the XEON is still a pretty bad arse chip.


remember, your clock speeds used by someone else with the same card in THEIR similar rig could score higher or lower, it all depends...


----------



## charlievoviii

i'm back. GPU#1=76.3 ASIC and GPU#2=78.2 ASIC. Now can overclock SLI much easier when the ASIC scores are close to each other.


----------



## Vlasov_581

yea, I'm pushing +695 on memory. 403GB/s lol


----------



## DunePilot

Best card I ever had was an 89% asic GTX 460 fermi, lol.... She sits all pretty on a shelf now that shes retired.


----------



## Applejack

So I went and purchased a Gigabyte G1 980 Ti today









The Gigabyte G1 was a no-brainer for me because I needed the two DVI slots for my older monitor.

Originally I had went to NCIX to purchase the card today but they told me they didn't have it stock. First off, I want to say I prefer NCIX over Canada Computers but this time NCIX just couldn't deliver. I was even going to drive across town to another location but next closest location was a 4 hour drive away that wasn't even open on Saturdays so I said "screw it". I didn't want to wait so I went across the street to Canada Computers and they had 1 left. So I price matched NCIX and went home with a brand new card!

Here it is in its glory.
http://i.imgur.com/MUMEWI0.jpg

When I got home, I immediately installed and it started overclocking it until now. First thing I checked was the ASIC quality and it was 77.3% which gave me some really good feels, making me all giddy inside, if thats the term.

My results for a stable overclock were +125 core clock and +550 memory clock (looks like I have bad memory based on what other users have posted). I've found that my card can handle +135 core clock and +560 memory clock but 1/3 times it will crash while benchmarking with the Unigine Heaven program so I tuned it down a notch and it was stable! This is with the stock "windforce" fans btw.

Unigine report (this was in windowed mode): http://i.imgur.com/MwLx9vr.png
2580 score in Unigine @ fullscreen 1920x1080.

I couldn't get to the mythical 1500MHz coreclock but I got pretty darn close with the occasional 1479MHz.

Here is my Firestrike 1.1 benchmark 125/550 settings, 16279 score: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8388452
Fire strike extreme on stock settings, 8000 score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5853397
Fire strike extreme on 125/550 settings: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8388329

*I've been noticing some very audible coilwhine when the fan speeds up and slows down. Is this a normal thing? Will this affect the long term integrity of the card?

And what do you guys think about these results? Should I RMA it because of the coilwhine because my memory is bad. Or should I try to pump more power into the card and see if I get better results?*

Oh and heres a bonus image of my old card with my new card. http://i.imgur.com/HJghpru.jpg
Old card on the right is my old Gigabyte 760 Overclocked edition (85.8% ASIC). I cracked a piece of the tip so it could fit in my mid-tower case but I have since replaced that case. It has served me well these past two years despite that injury.


----------



## carlhil2

@Applejack, when I first saw your valley score, I was like







, then, I saw your settings, I was like


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> @Applejack, when I first saw your valley score, I was like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , then, I saw your settings, I was like


For some reason my third piece of ram refuses to change to its correct speed, its always been underclocked like that. I've been thinking about removing it all together. I would get -8gb of RAM but it would look better, lol.

I did run Unigine in windowed mode so I could monitor my settings better. I'll report back with a 'proper' resolution report.

What else do you think, looks wrong?

Edit: 2580 score in Unigine @ fullscreen 1920x1080.

And yes, I've noticed that the core clock and memory clock seems off in my Firestrike 1.1 benchmark... hmm


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> For some reason my third piece of ram refuses to change to its correct speed, its always been underclocked like that. I've been thinking about removing it all together. I would get -8gb of RAM but it would look better, lol.
> 
> What else do you think, looks wrong?


Nothing, your scores are good, but, you ran valley windowed mode, @900p? nothing serious, just having fun


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> For some reason my third piece of ram refuses to change to its correct speed, its always been underclocked like that. I've been thinking about removing it all together. I would get -8gb of RAM but it would look better, lol.
> 
> I did run Unigine in windowed mode so I could monitor my settings better. I'll report back with a 'proper' resolution report.
> 
> What else do you think, looks wrong?
> 
> Edit: 2580 score in Unigine @ fullscreen 1920x1080.
> 
> And yes, I've noticed that the core clock and memory clock seems off in my Firestrike 1.1 benchmark... hmm


I think your GPU runs a little warm though, i mean not too hot but definitely warm. 81c with your fan on 82% and no +power-limit nor added voltage?

Edit: What is your ambient and what case do you use?


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I think your GPU runs a little warm though, i mean not too hot but definitely warm. 81c with your fan on 82% and no +power-limit nor added voltage?
> 
> Edit: What is your ambient and what case do you use?


Its about 23c in my room right now if thats what you're asking about for ambient.. Never heard that term before 

I have a Corsair Graphite Series 760T case. The front fans I haven't plugged in yet because I don't have enough slots on my mobo and I haven't gotten around to getting a splitter. It could be improved I guess.

Regarding temperature. I haven't noticed my fans hitting 100% yet. It only goes to 83% max. I've also been benchmarking all day since taking that screenshot so I'm unsure if that reflects a regular benchmark test. My GPU has been running for hours when I took that screenshot.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Its about 23c in my room right now if thats what you're asking about for ambient.. Never heard that term before
> 
> I have a Corsair Graphite Series 760T case. The front fans I haven't plugged in yet because I don't have enough slots on my mobo and I haven't gotten around to getting a splitter. It could be improved I guess.
> 
> Regarding temperature. I haven't noticed my fans hitting 100% yet. It only goes to 83% max. I've also been benchmarking all day since taking that screenshot so I'm unsure if that reflects a regular benchmark test. My GPU has been running for hours when I took that screenshot.


Ambient being room temperature.

I had an older Graphite series case before and if they're still as they were before, they do get pretty hot so that explains the rather high temps under those circumstances. Reason i pointed it out is because my EVGA Superclocked+ ACX2.0+ never goes above 75 degrees, ever. And that's with an ambient of around 24c, fans on 1:1, added voltage/max power-limit and also benching/gaming with it for a whole day.

I would really suggest fixing that front in-take for your case, these cards dump tons of heat into the case and need to get their fresh air from somewhere. 81c wont let any alarm bells ring, so don't worry. But its definitely too warm for a stock card with a fan-speed of 82%.


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Ambient being room temperature.
> 
> I had an older Graphite series case before and if they're still as they were before, they do get pretty hot so that explains the rather high temps under those circumstances. Reason i pointed it out is because my EVGA Superclocked+ ACX2.0+ never goes above 75 degrees, ever. And that's with an ambient of around 24c, fans on 1:1, added voltage/max power-limit and also benching/gaming with it for a whole day.
> 
> I would really suggest fixing that front in-take for your case, these cards dump tons of heat into the case and need to get their fresh air from somewhere. 81c wont let any alarm bells ring, so don't worry. But its definitely too warm for a stock card with a fan-speed of 82%.


Alright! Thanks for the suggestion. I'll pick up some splitters before I try pumping more voltage into my cards.

Just curious but what are the highest settings do you have for your card? Since you have the same case as me and assuming you're using stock fans, it would be nice to have some reference.

Also, I just finished 2 games of Company of Heroes 2 on max settings. Looks like my temperature peaked at 76c so thats around yours.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Alright! Thanks for the suggestion. I'll pick up some splitters before I try pumping more voltage into my cards.
> 
> Just curious but what are the highest settings do you have for your card? Since you have the same case as me and assuming you're using stock fans, it would be nice to have some reference.
> 
> Also, I just finished 2 games of Company of Heroes 2 on max settings. Looks like my temperature peaked at 76c so thats around yours.


I had a Graphite before, i am using a Carbide Air 540 now. You can't compare the Graphite and the Carbide series. The 540 has much better airflow. I would fix that front in-take as soon as i could for your Graphite. That case isn't known for its airflow already, taking away the in-take will make it even worse.

At the moment I'm running steady on around 1500-7400 on my EVGA, that's with +110% power-limit and +35mv. I could probably fine-tune and push it a little more but haven't really had the time/mood for it yet.


----------



## megahmad

Hey guys... posted this as a new thread but no one replied so far







so I thought I would post it here:

Got an Asus strix 980Ti and anything over 30mhz on core results to artifacts/crashes in games, also the temperature reaches up to 82c while gaming at stock clocks and 85c when +30mhz oc, all with stock fan profile (ambient temp 24c), adding voltage isn't an option for me I guess because the temps are already high, using an aggressive fan profile I can keep the temps between 70-75c which is acceptable but also a bit loud







, my HAF X has much air flow so I don't think that's the problem, I even removed the side cover off of my HAF X to no avail. Keeping the temps below 80c won't help me oc past +30mhz anyway. So my question is: Did I get a bad card that doesn't OC well or should I do anything else to help overclocking it?
My firestrike graphics score is 18750 using stock clocks, on all the reviews I've seen they had 19000-19200.

ASIC quality is 59% :/ (could this be the cause?)

I've read a bit considering the cooler used for the Strix 980Ti and that it's not designed specifically for it (the exact same cooler used for the AMD fury) and there are gaps between the pipes that are touching the core, I wouldn't have bought it if I knew that...

Thanks and if nothing can be done I think I can live with it


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I had a Graphite before, i am using a Carbide Air 540 now. You can't compare the Graphite and the Carbide series. The 540 has much better airflow. I would fix that front in-take as soon as i could for your Graphite. That case isn't known for its airflow already, taking away the in-take will make it even worse.
> 
> At the moment I'm running steady on around 1500-7400 on my EVGA, that's with +110% power-limit and +35mv. I could probably fine-tune and push it a little more but haven't really had the time/mood for it yet.


What is that "7400" number?

Also I just got this case 2 months ago. Don't think I'll replace it any time soon


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> What is that "7400" number?
> 
> Also I just got this case 2 months ago. Don't think I'll replace it any time soon


I'm not telling you to ditch your case, just saying I'd fix that in-take as soon as possible. Heat is your systems worst enemy








The 7400mhz is the effective memory speed of my card, based on my memory clock. GDDR5 is quad pumped, ~1840mhz (my memory clock) x4 = approx. 7400mhz.


----------



## Noufel

Hi people, how do you change the 980ti G1 led colors without oc guru ( hate that programme







)


----------



## curufinwewins

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5776224

Hey there guys, first time poster on this forum. (almost 2k posts on LTT).

Chiming in to post information for my MSI Gaming 980ti.

Above should have some details, but here is my current clocks:

2001 mem clock (down to 1900 on high fps games/benchmarks)
1292 (sometimes dialed down to 1279 on high fps games) base, max boost is normally 1507 but I've seen it hold randomly at 1514 (I have a crap load of case airflow, but it is all tied to cpu temps atm which is bad and amusing, because then my boost sometimes seems to increase when my cpu temps increase).

+87mV +109% PT.

Only 67.8% ASIC quality.

What's your guy's opinion on the custom bios's? Worth it or since I can get up to potentially 1514 on stock just forget about it?

Are you guys in agreement with what Jay suggested with GM200 just generally over 1520 MHz and going odd/crazy then?

Let me know if I need to provide other details or with feedback please.


----------



## ondoy

can someone with strix ti confirm if they have hynix ?
mine are all hynix, thought asus uses samsung ?


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> here two to your one http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/10234330/3dm11/10225084 Extreme:


emmm sweet but who said i have 1 .....got 4 .just checking them out ..

nice score by the way ...i also do have the 5960x only thing is i am to lazy to swap out all 4 of the 980g1 gaming for these puppyies ehh .

which gpu do u have brother , the boost some times reaches 1488 even with slight oc , but some times it changes on its own accord i wonder why , can you post a apple to apple comparison score
but you will have a higher score due to that 8 core beast .

will share some pics as well of the rig and gpus


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8391578

x-8994 4960x @4.4ghz / Gtx 980ti Evga sc acx 2.0
*


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> can someone with strix ti confirm if they have hynix ?
> mine are all hynix, thought asus uses samsung ?


Mine hynix as well


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> can someone with strix ti confirm if they have hynix ?
> mine are all hynix, thought asus uses samsung ?


Hynix here


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> emmm sweet but who said i have 1 .....got 4 .just checking them out ..
> 
> nice score by the way ...i also do have the 5960x only thing is i am to lazy to swap out all 4 of the 980g1 gaming for these puppyies ehh .
> 
> which gpu do u have brother , the boost some times reaches 1488 even with slight oc , but some times it changes on its own accord i wonder why , can you post a apple to apple comparison score
> but you will have a higher score due to that 8 core beast .
> 
> will share some pics as well of the rig and gpus


Yeah, I knew you had several, was just giving a 2 to one comparison, since we have the same cards. mine are flashed with the motivrambiosfinal that I add power to...I am still on air, so, there's not too much I can do as far as benching. when I complete my Skylake build though, , watch out,..lol


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, I knew you had several, was just giving a 2 to one comparison, since we have the same cards. mine are flashed with the motivrambiosfinal that I add power to...I am still on air, so, there's not too much I can do as far as benching. when I complete my Skylake build though, , watch out,..lol


do share some pics , i am slighly confused here --i oc via after burner and the boost is every where --wanted to know which figures do i put in after burner for the boost to say reach 1480mhz
some help here would be apprecaited i know they have some potential but still maybe i am doing some thing wrong .

the max out the power target max out the vcore option mem increase tab to 500 and core to 170 max 175 after which i think it becomes un stable .

so how do i get that boost to 1500mhz


----------



## muhd86




----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8391940

well manged to get 9098 with slight oc .

gtx 980ti evga sc acx 2.0+


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> Hey guys... posted this as a new thread but no one replied so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I thought I would post it here:
> 
> Got an Asus strix 980Ti and anything over 30mhz on core results to artifacts/crashes in games, also the temperature reaches up to 82c while gaming at stock clocks and 85c when +30mhz oc, all with stock fan profile (ambient temp 24c), adding voltage isn't an option for me I guess because the temps are already high, using an aggressive fan profile I can keep the temps between 70-75c which is acceptable but also a bit loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , my HAF X has much air flow so I don't think that's the problem, I even removed the side cover off of my HAF X to no avail. Keeping the temps below 80c won't help me oc past +30mhz anyway. So my question is: Did I get a bad card that doesn't OC well or should I do anything else to help overclocking it?
> My firestrike graphics score is 18750 using stock clocks, on all the reviews I've seen they had 19000-19200.
> 
> ASIC quality is 59% :/ (could this be the cause?)
> 
> I've read a bit considering the cooler used for the Strix 980Ti and that it's not designed specifically for it (the exact same cooler used for the AMD fury) and there are gaps between the pipes that are touching the core, I wouldn't have bought it if I knew that...
> 
> Thanks and if nothing can be done I think I can live with it


you need more volt for that low of ASIC. Well good luck on unlocking the voltage past 1.24V with the Asus Strix. If you search my post I been through a bunch of different brand names 980TI. Ended up went back to EVGA and i'm so glad I did.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*


It will look good on synthetic benchmark with that many cards but in game you will get funky results. I did went with 4 EVGa Reference. I think 3 is the most i would do for 980Ti but i ended up keeping two, cause next year is right around the corner. Nvidia Pascal


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> do share some pics , i am slighly confused here --i oc via after burner and the boost is every where --wanted to know which figures do i put in after burner for the boost to say reach 1480mhz
> some help here would be apprecaited i know they have some potential but still maybe i am doing some thing wrong .
> 
> the max out the power target max out the vcore option mem increase tab to 500 and core to 170 max 175 after which i think it becomes un stable .
> 
> so how do i get that boost to 1500mhz


On the bios I am using now, +210 gets me 1500 for example, no boost, just constant...


----------



## dVeLoPe

fyi if you didn't try the bios Cyclops modded the one you modified had an error and the voltage didn't unlock I really feel soory for you if u returned them based off that only lol.


----------



## mbze430

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8392202

Scotty! I need more VOLTAGE!

I think I need to invest in the Advance 3Dmark... tired of posting regular scores


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> fyi if you didn't try the bios Cyclops modded the one you modified had an error and the voltage didn't unlock I really feel soory for you if u returned them based off that only lol.


He made one for me to run at 1.27V. The cards refuse to be stable at any volt higher than 1.24v even without any overclock. I get BSOD like crazy. Plus those Strix cooler just can't keep things cool at same fans speed as the ACX. No need to feel sorry for me, it takes less than 5 minutes to take the out of my mobo and 10 minutes drive to the store.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> He made one for me to run at 1.27V. The cards refuse to be stable at any volt higher than 1.24v even without any overclock. I get BSOD like crazy. Plus those Strix cooler just can't keep things cool at same fans peed as the ACX. No need to feel sorry for me, it takes less than 5 minutes to take the out of my mobo and 10 minutes drive to the store.


I made for myself that runs 1.32v using the Pencil Vmod.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I made for myself that runs 1.32v using the Pencil Vmod.


you broke the little thing didnt you ?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you broke the little thing didnt you ?


I enjoy breaking little tiny things


----------



## muhd86

the evga gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0 models asic values 73 / 75.3 / 76 and 70 , emm seems good ehh


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> the evga gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0 models asic values 73 / 75.3 / 76 and 70 , emm seems good ehh


anything over 70, most importantly when you have multiple cards, you want the asic scores to be close. It will make overclocking them much easier. You'll want to put 76 ASIC as the top card.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> He made one for me to run at 1.27V. The cards refuse to be stable at any volt higher than 1.24v even without any overclock. I get BSOD like crazy. Plus those Strix cooler just can't keep things cool at same fans speed as the ACX. No need to feel sorry for me, it takes less than 5 minutes to take the out of my mobo and 10 minutes drive to the store.


I am also having this issue althought it does stay stable at 1.274v but still artifacts over 1500 core meaning the added voltage does nothing for the silicon lottery

my card runs 1496/4212 @ 1.199 (my cards stock volts 66.1 asic)

even with 1.274v I cannot get it stable (it runs but has green artifacts) anything over 1531

1.24 can do around 1515

might aswell just leave it at stock volt and bios till it gets returned

now I cant decide....

try another STRIX or just get credit and go straight to LIGHTNING hmmm


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I am also having this issue althought it does stay stable at 1.274v but still artifacts over 1500 core meaning the added voltage does nothing for the silicon lottory


if your VRAM are getting too hot it will give artifact too. which i wouldn't be surprise when they are that jam packed. You got 4 cards man. Just play games and enjoy it. No need to overclock anything. Also something to consider. Overclocking SLI with just two is harder than doing single. You got 4 CARDS









BTW you doing 1.274V with 4 cards that jam packed ?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I am also having this issue althought it does stay stable at 1.274v but still artifacts over 1500 core meaning the added voltage does nothing for the silicon lottery
> 
> my card runs 1496/4212 @ 1.199 (my cards stock volts 66.1 asic)
> 
> even with 1.274v I cannot get it stable (it runs but has green artifacts) anything over 1531
> 
> 1.24 can do around 1515
> 
> might aswell just leave it at stock volt and bios till it gets returned
> 
> now I cant decide....
> 
> try another STRIX or just get credit and go straight to LIGHTNING hmmm


I had two cards both does the same crap with close to 80 ASIC remember?

As for what you'll decide. Well the most important question is, are you the synthetic bench bragging type or a gamer ?

If you're a gamer another 20mhz core ain't going to do anything in game. If you're are a synthetic bench bragging type well should get a GPU card made for that.


----------



## Mogwaii

Hi all.

Any know if the evga 980ti hydro copper has better vrm cooling than then older hc cards?.
Some say that the 980ti hc block is made by EK, any who can confirm that?

Best reguards Rickard


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mogwaii*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> Any know if the evga 980ti hydro copper has better vrm cooling than then older hc cards?.
> Some say that the 980ti hc block is made by EK, any who can confirm that?
> 
> Best reguards Rickard


Look here:
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3319/evga-gtx-980-ti-hydro-copper.html
There's even the EK logo on the bottom right of the card... so yeah I think EK makes the blocks


----------



## Mogwaii

Ahh







. Tyvm


----------



## blackhole2013

Has anyone killed there ti yet is it safe to run 1500 mhz boost all the time it makes my coil whine go crazy so I just left it stock boosting to 1350 and its much quieter and its funny this card is so fast I have to downclock to play dragon age inquisition or it closes while playing which is a known issue in that game


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Look here:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3319/evga-gtx-980-ti-hydro-copper.html
> There's even the EK logo on the bottom right of the card... so yeah I think EK makes the blocks


haven't seen you for awhile. Welcome back.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Can't get more than Firestrike = 21908 on Air.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get more than Firestrike = 21908 on Air.


your total scores is good but your Graphic scores







. HOLY MOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY







What's the secret sauce ?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> haven't seen you for awhile. Welcome back.


I've been enjoying the quietness of my Palit








And more active in the XB270HU department if you will


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> your total scores is good but your Graphic scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . HOLY MOLYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the secret sauce ?


No secret sauce really.

The only thing which could help maybe a bit, but I can't tell for sure, would be: Process Lasso Pro

Windows-10-Build-10532 + GeForce v355.80 seem to be not as good as Build-10525 + v355.60.


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't get more than Firestrike = 21908 on Air.


Damn, thats a pretty high score.

Then I noticed you had 2 cards >.>

What are the settings on both cards?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I've been enjoying the quietness of my Palit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And more active in the XB270HU department if you will


nice.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Has anyone killed there ti yet is it safe to run 1500 mhz boost all the time it makes my coil whine go crazy so I just left it stock boosting to 1350 and its much quieter and its funny this card is so fast I have to downclock to play dragon age inquisition or it closes while playing which is a known issue in that game


What 980Ti do u have that boosts to 1350 at stock clocks? mine barely reaches a max boost of 1340mhz with the stock OC of 1211mhz (boost 1311mhz)


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> What 980Ti do u have that boosts to 1350 at stock clocks? mine barely reaches a max boost of 1340mhz with the stock OC of 1211mhz (boost 1311mhz)


plenty of cards will keep boosting long as GPU BOOST 2.0 think it's safe. If you are running hot it will down voltage and clock speed. The two Asus strix i returned yesterday Boost to 1405mhz on it owns.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> plenty of cards will keep boosting long as GPU BOOST 2.0 think it's safe. If you are running hot it will down voltage and clock speed. The two Asus strix i returned yesterday Boost to 1405mhz on it owns.


Well then I guess I didn't win the silicon lottery


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> The two Asus strix i returned yesterday Boost to 1405mhz on it owns.


And why exactly did you return them?


----------



## PureBlackFire

how do I get voltage control enabled for the card in AB? I tested another 980ti last week and it was enabled by default.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> how do I get voltage control enabled for the card in AB? I tested another 980ti last week and it was enabled by default.


I believe that some versions of the 980ti are voltage locked, I can't use the slider in AB with the strix either...someone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> And why exactly did you return them?


you mean than why?

Loud fan, runs hot, voltage, etc etc. don't feel like repeating but you scan through couple pages back and read about it.


----------



## skkane

One of my cards is 66 something asic and I have no option to return it but i'm pretty lazy and would not go thru all that even if I could. Taking it out, repackaging, taking it back, waiting uintill they give you another one... But i'm not gonna hate on those who go thru all that. They have more patience then me


----------



## Saiyansnake

I game at 1080p and I know these cards are absolute overkill for that resolution but I really really want one to replace my 5 year old 580. Am I crazy? I know that the 970 seems perfect but after seeing the power of the 980ti the 970 is an inferior card in my eyes.


----------



## bach99

I mean, of course the GTX 980 Ti is a much stronger card than the GTX 970. At this point, the GTX 970 is easily a little more than twice the performance of the GTX 580, so even if you only step up the GTX 970, it'll be a massive leap anyways. You really can't go wrong either way, but of course as a GTX 980 Ti owner here, I can say if you have the extra dough, you should get the GTX 980 Ti!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Applejack*
> 
> Damn, thats a pretty high score.
> 
> Then I noticed you had 2 cards >.>
> 
> What are the settings on both cards?


I can get them to max 1408 / 8000, which results into 1544 boost. I may be able to push the memory a bit more, but will possible not get any better scores.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> No secret sauce really.
> 
> The only thing which could help maybe a bit, but I can't tell for sure, would be: Process Lasso Pro
> 
> Windows-10-Build-10532 + GeForce v355.80 seem to be not as good as Build-10525 + v355.60.


NVM for some reason i failed too see it was dual GPU.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> NVM for some reason i failed too see it was dual GPU.


Rofl.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I game at 1080p and I know these cards are absolute overkill for that resolution but I really really want one to replace my 5 year old 580. Am I crazy? I know that the 970 seems perfect but after seeing the power of the 980ti the 970 is an inferior card in my eyes.


You are not crazy. Maybe you have gsync display and need 90+ fps. A 980ti would work perfect for 1080p 144hz.

Or maybe you will switch to a 1440p display in the future. Which would kill the 970. I had one and finishing farcry 4 at 30-46fps was not fun at all.

Or you could get another 970 and outperform a single 980ti in most of today's titles


----------



## charlievoviii

Dual GPU, 1480mzh core/ 8002mhz Vram. @ 1.25V. max temp 64C. ACX cooler does so much better job cooling than Strix even at lower speed.


----------



## skkane

That's with a closed case? 64C is crazy good if it is.

What win version was that run on btw? You're beating my graphics score by a lot and i ran with 1455-1468 boost, not a huge difference.

This is on my daily win10 pro os.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> That's with a closed case? 64C is crazy good if it is.
> 
> What win version was that run on btw? You're beating my graphics score by a lot and i ran with 1455-1468 boost, not a huge difference.
> 
> This is on my daily win10 pro os.


Yep. Switch810 case + Fan's controller with temp sensors everywhere. I spent a lot of time moving the fans around when i was building my PC to find the best inside case temp. The only thing making heat inside my case is are the two videocards. Heat/air always rises, so it's best to have bottom and front sucking air. Top and back top fan should be sucking out air. Anyway since now you mentioned about case open, i'm going to to see if temp would drop a lot, but than i like don't like dust inside my PC.









Nice numbers BTW. Mobo does play a role into how the GPUs are communicating. Either way I always have to run about 15-20mhz less on core on Windows 10 compare to Windows 7, but windows 10 does give higher scores.


----------



## skkane

If you have good airflow it shouldn't

In my old lian li with only 2 x 120mm intakes and 1 x 120mm exhaust there was a 10C difference for the gpu's almost when taking off the side panel. On my current case it's the same as having the motherboard on the open desk


----------



## amit_talkin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I game at 1080p and I know these cards are absolute overkill for that resolution but I really really want one to replace my 5 year old 580. Am I crazy? I know that the 970 seems perfect but after seeing the power of the 980ti the 970 is an inferior card in my eyes.


I thought same. I also play at FHD. But 980ti isn't an overkill. I get around 60fps in Witcher 3 with ultra settings. Same with GTA V. Haven't played GTA much, but Witcher 3 surely eat all the horse power of this toy.


----------



## sebastianthelab

Inno 3D Ultra 980Ti

stock bios, stock voltage 1.19v (69 ASIC)

115,9 fps / 4.851 score
http://postimg.org/image/fr3fuva7d/full/


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> Inno 3D Ultra 980Ti
> 
> stock bios, stock voltage 1.19v (69 ASIC)
> 
> 115,9 fps / 4.851 score
> http://postimg.org/image/fr3fuva7d/full/


core and vram clock ?


----------



## You Mirin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> Inno 3D Ultra 980Ti
> 
> stock bios, stock voltage 1.19v (69 ASIC)
> 
> 115,9 fps / 4.851 score
> http://postimg.org/image/fr3fuva7d/full/


----------



## KickAssCop

1530/8200 on a single classified.


----------



## skkane

Something's really off with mine. You think windows 10? Getting lower min and max fps with 2 cards... lol


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Something's really off with mine. You think windows 10? Getting lower min and max fps with 2 cards... lol


it's normal. CPU bottle necking. when running dual 908Ti at 1080P, look at your GPU usage. CPu can't keep up. If you look at while it bench you will see it will go from 60-80% usage instead of 90% or higher. Not until you run it at higher resolution like 1440P that's when CPU is no lower the limiting factor. I have same problem too.


----------



## skkane

Don't know. Was a quick run with all apps open and 2 vm's running in the back. My firestrike normal score is ok though @ 25700 or so.

edit: this is just my normal problem with poor sli scaling at 1080p. It does the same thing in games at that resolution. GPU's only getting used 65-75%. I actually changed my whole platform thinking I was CPU limited with my 4770k @ 4.4 but it's the same thing with x99.

Luckily I game at 1440p and get 98% usage there, no problems.

Anyone with 980ti sli can get good gpu usage at 1080p? Good as in over 93% per card. Will feel strange if i'm the only one experiencing this.

Edit2: redid the valley run and looked closer. In some scenes they go to 82-94% per card utilization but in most they sit at 55-70% range with some scenes even getting only 35% usage per card.

1080p is seriously whacked.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Don't know. Was a quick run with all apps open and 2 vm's running in the back. My firestrike normal score is ok though @ 25700 or so.
> 
> edit: this is just my normal problem with poor sli scaling at 1080p. It does the same thing in games at that resolution. GPU's only getting used 65-75%. I actually changed my whole platform thinking I was CPU limited with my 4770k @ 4.4 but it's the same thing with x99.
> 
> Luckily I game at 1440p and get 98% usage there, no problems.
> 
> Anyone with 980ti sli can get good gpu usage at 1080p? Good as in over 93% per card. Will feel strange if i'm the only one experiencing this.
> 
> Edit2: redid the valley run and looked closer. In some scenes they go to 82-94% per card utilization but in most they sit at 55-70% range with some scenes even getting only 35% usage per card.
> 
> 1080p is seriously whacked.


been there done that. Been telling people this for awhile. 2 or more 980Ti playing at 1080P CPU can't keep up simple as that. 5960X or Skylake 6700K does better job keeping up. Either way it would be ******ed to have two 980Ti and play at 1080P. If you want to play at 1080P and future proof than get a single titan X cheaper and 12Gb of VRAM. I play at 4K and 6GB barely keeping up with same of the games i play. I already know about this since the original Titan. Which i still have two Titan black sitting on my desk. lol

Nothing is wrong with the scaling. CPU just can't keep up with that much FPS. If you want to understand better, do another valley bench but this time do it with 2560x1440 and 4K. If you don't have 4K monitor do it in DSR. Look at the the min and max fps. You going to be like what in the worlddddddd. lol


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I am also having this issue althought it does stay stable at 1.274v but still artifacts over 1500 core meaning the added voltage does nothing for the silicon lottery
> 
> my card runs 1496/4212 @ 1.199 (my cards stock volts 66.1 asic)
> 
> even with 1.274v I cannot get it stable (it runs but has green artifacts) anything over 1531
> 
> 1.24 can do around 1515
> 
> might aswell just leave it at stock volt and bios till it gets returned
> 
> now I cant decide....
> 
> try another STRIX or just get credit and go straight to LIGHTNING hmmm


you have 4 ti , which , pls share some pics which gpus .

i cant wrap my head around oc them - how do i touch 1500mhz on the core with a 980 ti with after burner


----------



## charlievoviii

here we go. single VS dual. Almost made it to 6.1k scores. I'm happy i made it to 6K scores. The funny thing is that I'm running lower clock with the EVGA and yet i scores higher than my previous two cards which Asus Strix OC edition at much higher core clock.









Those clocks are also fully stable in GTA V and Witcher 3 @ 4K. I don't bench for just numbers. It doesn't crap to me if it's not fully stable in games.


----------



## twerk

Just spent some time fine tuning my new Strix, I must say I'm very impressed...

With 1401MHz core boost set in GPU Tweak it gives me 1527MHz fully stable in 3DMark and Heaven. With 2000MHz (8000MHz effective) on the memory. At these clocks the core didn't exceed 76°C with auto fan.

I'm a very happy bunny! Pleased I went with the Strix over the Classified, especially as I got it for £550 when the Classy is still £600+


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Just spent some time fine tuning my new Strix, I must say I'm very impressed...
> 
> With 1401MHz core boost set in GPU Tweak it gives me 1527MHz fully stable in 3DMark and Heaven. With 2000MHz (8000MHz effective) on the memory. At these clocks the core didn't exceed 76°C with auto fan.
> 
> I'm a very happy bunny! Pleased I went with the Strix over the Classified, especially as I got it for £550 when the Classy is still £600+


Yeah i wasn't very happy with the Strix cooler. The Asus Strix dual fans are better than this new tripple in my opinion. 980Ti Strix OC edition sell for cheaper than the evga SC+ACX with bkplate where I'm at. about $15 USD cheaper. If I was going to get classified i rather get the Hybrid. Classified is overprice just like Kingpin edition. Matter fact a lot of Kingpin owners are unhappy and mad right now. Might as well get TitanX for that kind of price. The only reason why i've returned my single TitanX for two 980Ti is because i'm waiting for nvidia pascal. Before TitanX i have two Titan Blacks.







At the end of the day doesnt matter what you buy or what people say long as you are happy with what you've purchased. That's why i went back to the store like 3 times until my hard earn money get what I want.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> here we go. single VS dual. Almost made it to 6.1k scores. I'm happy i made it to 6K scores. The funny thing is that I'm running lower clock with the EVGA and yet i scores higher than my previous two cards which Asus Strix OC edition at much higher core clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA FTMFW


lol... your win7 is running on 119 octanic vs my 91 unleaded win10. Getting slower and slower with each windows ver.


----------



## DunePilot

What kind of graphics score are you guys getting with a single card? Here is a comparison of two runs of mine. One with a slightly boosted GPU OC and one with 5% below the same GPU OC but with the CPU and RAM going from 4.3 to 4.5 and Cas 9 to Cas 7. Had to cut back 5% on GPU OC to get it stable enough to pass.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5861941/fs/5853687


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What kind of graphics score are you guys getting with a single card? Here is a comparison of two runs of mine. One with a slightly boosted GPU OC and one with 5% below the same GPU OC but with the CPU and RAM going from 4.3 to 4.5 and Cas 9 to Cas 7. Had to cut back 5% on GPU OC to get it stable enough to pass.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5861941/fs/5853687


here you go


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Dual GPU, 1480mzh core/ 8002mhz Vram. @ 1.25V. max temp 64C. ACX cooler does so much better job cooling than Strix even at lower speed.


Nice score, ya gaining on me..


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> Inno 3D Ultra 980Ti
> 
> stock bios, stock voltage 1.19v (69 ASIC)
> 
> 115,9 fps / 4.851 score
> http://postimg.org/image/fr3fuva7d/full/


Very nice dude..


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> you have 4 ti , which , pls share some pics which gpus .
> 
> i cant wrap my head around oc them - how do i touch 1500mhz on the core with a 980 ti with after burner


send me 2 of those cards man,...before you hurt yourself...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice score, ya gaining on me..


I am ? and thanks. So glad I came back to EVGA.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> I am ? and thanks. So glad I came back to EVGA.


I'll be under water by next week....







oh, and I am CRUSHING pCARS @4k....


----------



## HAL900

http://images68.fotosik.pl/1143/d8712df2a2b9b489.jpg


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I'll be under water by next week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and I am CRUSHING pCARS @4k....


I play a lot of racing sim type games with my Fanatic wheels and paddles. Pcars look darn good at 4K. Post up lots of pix and results when your WC stuffs come in.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> http://images68.fotosik.pl/1143/d8712df2a2b9b489.jpg


What's up with the custom settings. Tessellation disabled ? Put it on Extreme and bench. Don't disable anything. It's easier for people to compare.


----------



## HAL900

980ti = 980ti








1443/8100mhz @ 1.16V water cooler and fan 2x 1000rpm


----------



## mypickaxe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I'll be under water by next week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and I am CRUSHING pCARS @4k....


To be fair, it is a racing game. But yay.


----------



## mbze430

My whole point of having sli is to play pcars on 3x 32" 4k monitor


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mypickaxe*
> 
> To be fair, it is a racing game. But yay.


Thanks for the assessment...


----------



## KenjiS

I'll be joining the club, Just ordered the eVGA SC 980 Ti, Will be here tuesday..

SLI was working out...then it stopped working so well.. Spent most of last night + today trying to get it working the way it was but yeah..no.. Wont stop crashing, Too many headaches.. Just gonna return the second 970 and sell the older one...


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I'll be under water by next week....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh, and I am CRUSHING pCARS @4k....


Went from a 780 sc under water to a 980Ti sc didn't get a waterblock for a few weeks due to stock. Going from max temps of 35 to 40c whilst gaming then back to 80c on air was horrible mainly for the noise but its just good piece of mind knowing your running so cold. my 980ti sc now never goes over 40c


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Just spent some time fine tuning my new Strix, I must say I'm very impressed...
> 
> With 1401MHz core boost set in GPU Tweak it gives me 1527MHz fully stable in 3DMark and Heaven. With 2000MHz (8000MHz effective) on the memory. At these clocks the core didn't exceed 76°C with auto fan.
> 
> I'm a very happy bunny! Pleased I went with the Strix over the Classified, especially as I got it for £550 when the Classy is still £600+


Sounds like you got a nice card!







I have a few questions out of curiousity:
-Are you on default bios?
-What ASIC% is the card?
-What voltage was required at those clocks while running Heaven/FS?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirKnight7*
> 
> Sounds like you got a nice card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a few questions out of curiousity:
> -Are you on default bios?
> -What ASIC% is the card?
> -What voltage was required at those clocks while running Heaven/FS?


On the default BIOS with an ASIC of 74%. Voltage and power target both maxed out in GPU Tweak which is +87mv.


----------



## DunePilot

Using Valley... I have 1695Mhz and 4001Mhz showing up.
Using Gigabyte OC Guru II... I have it set to +151 = 1392, and +992 = 8002.

I noticed under load when at 100% power target I fluctuate between 1493 and 1531, when setting it to 130% power target I get a solid 1531

It is kind of confusing having 3 different sets of numbers, between what the monitoring says, what you set the profile to, and also what Valley reads.

Either way I think I have it tweaked pretty good and am pretty pleased with my scores.

Question... so now I can tweak the power target down from 130% to find the lowest point where I get the solid 1531? I am kind of new to this... also don't quite understand how I am getting it at 1531 in the first place when I set it to 1392, I noticed this and have been able to figure out how to get it set where I want it but it would be easier if 1392 meant 1392... maybe I am missing something....

I guess what I am trying to say is that it is rather confusing, I have it narrowed down the the sweet spot already, any higher and I get negative returns actually scoring 1000 less or so in firestrike etc, or pushing too high I have noticed it will move my ram down about 1000. So... for my 1392-1410ish and 992-1010 memory is kind of the sweet spot for settings.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Using Valley... I have 1695Mhz and 4001Mhz showing up.
> Using Gigabyte OC Guru II... I have it set to +151 = 1392, and +992 = 8002.
> 
> I noticed under load when at 100% power target I fluctuate between 1493 and 1531, when setting it to 130% power target I get a solid 1531
> 
> It is kind of confusing having 3 different sets of numbers, between what the monitoring says, what you set the profile to, and also what Valley reads.
> 
> Either way I think I have it tweaked pretty good and am pretty pleased with my scores.
> 
> Question... so now I can tweak the power target down from 130% to find the lowest point where I get the solid 1531? I am kind of new to this... also don't quite understand how I am getting it at 1531 in the first place when I set it to 1392, I noticed this and have been able to figure out how to get it set where I want it but it would be easier if 1392 meant 1392... maybe I am missing something....


Valley readings are faulty.

Use gpuz to read the clocks. Maxwell 2 uses also boost mode. That's why it clocks higher than you set it to. And just leave the power target to 130%. It doesn't matter at all to find the lowest power target.

I would suggest you to read what gpu exactly you have, how the boost mode works and what volts and temps is safe. Then read how to overclock your card, because i have the feeling you don't know what you are doing.


----------



## charlievoviii

1493mhz core/8100 VRAM. 1.25V. 67C peak.

Finally 26K scores on Firestrike. Play Witcher [email protected] 4K for little over 2 hours, no flashing lights, no crash, no freeze, no stutter. I'm happy


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Has anyone killed there ti yet is it safe to run 1500 mhz boost all the time it makes my coil whine go crazy so I just left it stock boosting to 1350 and its much quieter


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> What 980Ti do u have that boosts to 1350 at stock clocks? mine barely reaches a max boost of 1340mhz with the stock OC of 1211mhz (boost 1311mhz)


Gigabyte 980 ti G1


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> 1493mhz core/8100 VRAM. 1.25V. 67C peak.
> 
> Finally 26K scores on Firestrike. Play Witcher [email protected] 4K for little over 2 hours, no flashing lights, no crash, no freeze, no stutter. I'm happy


Good score, got me by 6 points in graphics, with me having the better cpu, nice...







you need a 6-8 core Haswell to get HOF status though...







jk


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Good score, got me by 6 points in graphics, with me having the better cpu, nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you need a 6-8 core Haswell to get HOF status though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jk


I wish i have your CPU. Like i said many times, 5960X is a beast. I almost got one, but i'm going to wait. Next year Nvidia pascal GPU. Do a whole new systems.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> I wish i have your CPU. Like i said many times, 5960X is a beast. I almost got one, but i'm going to wait. Next year Nvidia pascal GPU. Do a whole new systems.


Think 8-core haswell is beast, skylake-E is going to be a great chip me thinks...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Think 8-core haswell is beast, skylake-E is going to be a great chip me thinks...


Not what currently offer for Skylake over your CPU man. Not even close.


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Think 8-core haswell is beast, skylake-E is going to be a great chip me thinks...


Definitely my next upgrade when ever its out.


----------



## KenjiS

Skylake-E might prompt me to upgrade...

I think the 980 Ti is the last thing im doing to this rig before i switch platforms... lol


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Not what currently offer for Skylake over your CPU man. Not even close.


Will Skylake have an 8 core coming out? That 6700k is extremely underwhelming.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> 1493mhz core/8100 VRAM. 1.25V. 67C peak.
> 
> Finally 26K scores on Firestrike. Play Witcher [email protected] 4K for little over 2 hours, no flashing lights, no crash, no freeze, no stutter. I'm happy


Any chance you can post the 3DMark link so we can check out clocks reported?









Might re-install 3dmark again after i've blown away my 5 yo win7 install that was upgraded to win 10.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Any chance you can post the 3DMark link so we can check out clocks reported?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might re-install 3dmark again after i've blown away my 5 yo win7 install that was upgraded to win 10.


always fresh install windows instead of upgrade. So no left over crap files and clutter registry.

here you go
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5863364


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> always fresh install windows instead of upgrade. So no left over crap files and clutter registry.
> 
> here you go
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5863364


Oh snap, almost the exact same settings and graphics score..lol http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5804632


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> always fresh install windows instead of upgrade. So no left over crap files and clutter registry.
> 
> here you go
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5863364


Oh for sure! I can completely agree with that, but i was lazy, and if you wanted 10 you had to upgrade then clean install as far as i knew with OEM copies of Win7.

Anyway, here's a quick dirty run of unigine valley - extreme hd


----------



## mbze430

I am gonna be waiting for Kaby Lake (unless they change the name).... my 4790k is barely being 1 year old... can't see going to skylake.... even if there is going to be an E.


----------



## mbze430

This sux that everyone is able to post SLI score... still waiting on backorder waterblock for my 2nd 980 TI


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Oh for sure! I can completely agree with that, but i was lazy, and if you wanted 10 you had to upgrade then clean install as far as i knew with OEM copies of Win7.
> 
> Anyway, here's a quick dirty run of unigine valley - extreme hd


No you don't have to upgrade it first. There was a link to microsoft website to download the ISO. You register Windows 10 with the same email you signup with Windows 7.

Nice scores. What was your core and vram clock ?. Damn seems like Windows 8 or 10 scores higher on Valley bench as well and not just 3DMark. I might have to reboot my PC to Windows 10. Dual boot FTMFW. I could clock my GPU even higher just for benchmark, but i don't believe in calling it stables, if it doesnt work in game. When I post a benchmark result, you can bet it's also stable in game too. I usually play GTA V or Witcher 3 @ 4K for couple hours after initially pass Valley and firestrike benches.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> This sux that everyone is able to post SLI score... still waiting on backorder waterblock for my 2nd 980 TI


I'm on AIR BTW








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I am gonna be waiting for Kaby Lake (unless they change the name).... my 4790k is barely being 1 year old... can't see going to skylake.... even if there is going to be an E.


Wait until DX12 titles start rolling out and decide.


----------



## brian19876

Has any one flashed the hybrid bios on a sc card or is the hardware different


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Oh snap, almost the exact same settings and graphics score..lol http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5804632


ROFL. We are golden, but still that BEAST CPU of yours. Your CPU make me feel like im driving a Pinto and you're driving Bugatti with NOS. Y U TEASE Me ?









Every thing is so damn close to each other beside CPU part. WOW


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> always fresh install windows instead of upgrade. So no left over crap files and clutter registry.
> 
> here you go
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5863364
> 
> 
> 
> Oh for sure! I can completely agree with that, but i was lazy, and if you wanted 10 you had to upgrade then clean install as far as i knew with OEM copies of Win7.
> 
> Anyway, here's a quick dirty run of unigine valley - extreme hd
Click to expand...

What clocks are your cards at, I am only getting 6066 ?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Has any one flashed the hybrid bios on a sc card or is the hardware different


and you want to do that because?


----------



## SgtMunky

I'm loving my EVGA 980Ti, monsters thought GTA (some slight fps drops with wither 3 though at 1440p)

This precision x16 seems like a load of rubbish though, all good looks but its buggy and freezes itself if I am in game, can I use anything better for controlling the card?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Valley readings are faulty.
> 
> Use gpuz to read the clocks. Maxwell 2 uses also boost mode. That's why it clocks higher than you set it to. And just leave the power target to 130%. It doesn't matter at all to find the lowest power target.
> 
> I would suggest you to read what gpu exactly you have, how the boost mode works and what volts and temps is safe. Then read how to overclock your card, because i have the feeling you don't know what you are doing.


I was under the assumption for sure valley was faulty, was just asking for clarification of how boost ramps up from overclock settings. Thanks for the input, I mentioned already thought that I had figured it out the sweet spot and how to overclock it. Steadily getting 20600+ graphics scores on an 8 year old system. No custom bios or anything, not pushing it too hard, I am not new to overclocking was just asking for clarification. Still trying to bust 17,000. CPU is a huge bottleneck for me. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8400708


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I'm loving my EVGA 980Ti, monsters thought GTA (some slight fps drops with wither 3 though at 1440p)
> 
> This precision x16 seems like a load of rubbish though, all good looks but its buggy and freezes itself if I am in game, can I use anything better for controlling the card?


I like the aesthetics of gigabytes OC utility better personally.

There are a lot of folks who swear by MSI's.


----------



## skkane

Damn, 32bit os sucks, only 4gb of ram







Still testing this windows 7 install. Currently crapped all over my win10 results in valley. By 1000 points lol. 3dmark next


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtMunky*
> 
> I'm loving my EVGA 980Ti, monsters thought GTA (some slight fps drops with wither 3 though at 1440p)
> 
> This precision x16 seems like a load of rubbish though, all good looks but its buggy and freezes itself if I am in game, can I use anything better for controlling the card?


I use MSI afterburner and nothing else. EVGA precision always lag behind Afterburner when it comes to updating. Asus GPU Tweak lol don't me started.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Damn, 32bit os sucks, only 4gb of ram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still testing this windows 7 install. Currently crapped all over my win10 results in valley. By 1000 points lol. 3dmark next


i heard echo of myself. Thats what i've told you already. 32bit are 4GB limit of ram. Who in the world uses 32bit Windows anymore lmao. You install 32bit Windows 7 just to bench? You crazy Romanian









Unigine need to make DOS version of valley bench. I don't think most you youngsters even know what DOS is.

See here, this is real benchmark no background processes


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> and you want to do that because?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> and you want to do that because?


because added hybrid cooler to my sc card


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> because added hybrid cooler to my sc card


why not just flash a custom bios ? But the answer is YES you can flash hybrid Bios onto the SC or any reference Card. The only difference if i remember correctly was the base and boost clock.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> i heard echo of myself. Thats what i've told you already. 32bit are 4GB limit of ram. Who in the world uses 32bit Windows anymore lmao. You install 32bit Windows 7 just to bench? You crazy Romanian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine need to make DOS version of valley bench. I don't think most you youngsters even know what DOS is.
> 
> See here, this is real benchmark no background processes


i'd bench in DOS if that was possible







Get rid of power hungry windows os alltogether, stop it eating from my scores









Going for 64bit version now, firestrike scores were 2000 points lower on this and can't even run ultra since its 32bit lol


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> i'd bench in DOS if that was possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get rid of power hungry windows os alltogether, stop it eating from my scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going for 64bit version now, firestrike scores were 2000 points lower on this and can't even run ultra since its 32bit lol


ROFL


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> No you don't have to upgrade it first. There was a link to microsoft website to download the ISO. You register Windows 10 with the same email you signup with Windows 7.
> 
> Nice scores. What was your core and vram clock ?. Damn seems like Windows 8 or 10 scores higher on Valley bench as well and not just 3DMark. I might have to reboot my PC to Windows 10. Dual boot FTMFW. I could clock my GPU even higher just for benchmark, but i don't believe in calling it stables, if it doesnt work in game. When I post a benchmark result, you can bet it's also stable in game too. I usually play GTA V or Witcher 3 @ 4K for couple hours after initially pass Valley and firestrike benches.
> I'm on AIR BTW


Fair enough, well, that's all in the past now that i have a fresh 10 install!









See below, clocks are NOT crazy, and i don't really need to OC even @ 4k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What clocks are your cards at, I am only getting 6066 ?


1480 core / 4001 memory +87mv (which equates to 11187 in msi afterburner on load). Got up to 72C on one card and 64 on the other, with reference coolers @ 100% for the bench
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> i heard echo of myself. Thats what i've told you already. 32bit are 4GB limit of ram. Who in the world uses 32bit Windows anymore lmao. You install 32bit Windows 7 just to bench? You crazy Romanian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unigine need to make DOS version of valley bench. I don't think most you youngsters even know what DOS is.
> 
> See here, this is real benchmark no background processes


Hah i was playing with early versions of DOS in my younger days! Went through the whole windows 3.1 and 95 etc.


----------



## skkane

I wonder what winxp would score







That's the best windows that ever was, apart from the bsods .


----------



## brian19876

the reason i ask i have 2 card in sli 1 is a hybrid the other is sc with hybrid kit i flashed them both with a custom bios made from the hybrid bios i was getting some artifact even when i was not over clocked so i remove one card and tried them one at a time seen no artifacts. the weird thing is one card boosts to1455 the other goes to 1519 with same bios


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What clocks are your cards at, I am only getting 6066 ?
> 
> 
> 
> 1480 core / 4001 memory +87mv (which equates to 11187 in msi afterburner on load). Got up to 72C on one card and 64 on the other, with reference coolers @ 100% for the bench
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

I see, I have 1380Mhz. Probably explains the 600pt diff.


----------



## dansi

If I have random black screens while gaming, and there is only audio, and I need to do hard reset. Which area of my 980ti overclocking is unstable?


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> the reason i ask i have 2 card in sli 1 is a hybrid the other is sc with hybrid kit i flashed them both with a custom bios made from the hybrid bios i was getting some artifact even when i was not over clocked so i remove one card and tried them one at a time seen no artifacts. the weird thing is one card boosts to1455 the other goes to 1519 with same bios


TBH i would confirm the memory is the same on both cards. I remember reading on the custom bios thread cyclops mentioning there was a difference between bioses with different memories?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> My whole point of having sli is to play pcars on 3x 32" 4k monitor


That must be a sweet experience. Do you have pics of your rig? I am loving playing pcars on one 31" 4k monitor.


----------



## brian19876

Is pcie slot 1 always index 0


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Is pcie slot 1 always index 0


I would think so, but I always make sure and use the command "--list" in NVflash to see which device is where.


----------



## atov

Well I got this specs after doing some tweaking at the OC Guru. Stock Bios and Stock Cooler. G1 Gaming GTX 980TI

+160 mhz core
+1000 mhz memory
130% Power Target
0mV Voltage (stock)

Fans at 80% to 100% during gaming and after two hours of playing different games I had the feeling it was stable.

Well in GPU-Z I was getting a constant boost clock of 1540 MHZ @ 1.1930v

I have two question regarding this card.

First, whats the max voltage for the GTX 980TI ?
Second, whats the max boost clock for the GTX 980TI without LN2?

I think I'm getting a good OC without any mods at the bios or voltage.

Thanks !


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I see, I have 1380Mhz. Probably explains the 600pt diff.


Is that before or after boost applies?

As i have a reference card that isn't unlocked, i can only push my actual core up to like 1245mhz, which results in a boost clock of 1480.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> send me 2 of those cards man,...before you hurt yourself...


lolll thats an amazing fire strike score ----guess i have to post my quad score later today -

can u share some pics of ur rig


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> lolll thats an amazing fire strike score ----guess i have to post my quad score later today -
> 
> can u share some pics of ur rig


Ther is a 850w G2 psu along with the one in my sig inside. it powers the fan controllers/HDD's etc.....


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Fair enough, well, that's all in the past now that i have a fresh 10 install!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See below, clocks are NOT crazy, and i don't really need to OC even @ 4k.
> 1480 core / 4001 memory +87mv (which equates to 11187 in msi afterburner on load). Got up to 72C on one card and 64 on the other, with reference coolers @ 100% for the bench
> Hah i was playing with early versions of DOS in my younger days! Went through the whole windows 3.1 and 95 etc.


damn you're old like me.







Windows 3.11 first network Windows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> the reason i ask i have 2 card in sli 1 is a hybrid the other is sc with hybrid kit i flashed them both with a custom bios made from the hybrid bios i was getting some artifact even when i was not over clocked so i remove one card and tried them one at a time seen no artifacts. the weird thing is one card boosts to1455 the other goes to 1519 with same bios


You did something wrong. Over clocking SLI is harder than single card. The way i do it, is to overclock each card individually. Than whatever weaker card will be the factor of your SLI overclocking. Chances you will run about at least 40-50mhz lower clock when you put them in SLI to be fully stable in benchmarks, and even lower to fully stabilize in Games. Been playing with SLI since GTX7800 which is over about 10 years ago.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> If I have random black screens while gaming, and there is only audio, and I need to do hard reset. Which area of my 980ti overclocking is unstable?


yep. Sometime it will do it right of way and sometime it won't do it until couple hours.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Well I got this specs after doing some tweaking at the OC Guru. Stock Bios and Stock Cooler. G1 Gaming GTX 980TI
> 
> +160 mhz core
> +1000 mhz memory
> 130% Power Target
> 0mV Voltage (stock)
> 
> Fans at 80% to 100% during gaming and after two hours of playing different games I had the feeling it was stable.
> 
> Well in GPU-Z I was getting a constant boost clock of 1540 MHZ @ 1.1930v
> 
> I have two question regarding this card.
> 
> First, whats the max voltage for the GTX 980TI ?
> Second, whats the max boost clock for the GTX 980TI without LN2?
> 
> I think I'm getting a good OC without any mods at the bios or voltage.
> 
> Thanks !


1540mhz fully stable at 1.1930V. I don't believe it one bit.

No one can tell you how much overclock or how much voltage it can take. Some GPU wouldn't take over 1.25V without crashing during boot into windows. So it pretty much sums up what your GPU want to do and your worst enemies is TEMPERATURE. Overclocking is not just plugging in someone else settings. Every GPU or CPU is unique. Even identical system will have different results. But Maxwell max voltage is 1.281v.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Is that before or after boost applies?
> 
> As i have a reference card that isn't unlocked, i can only push my actual core up to like 1245mhz, which results in a boost clock of 1480.


how much you can overclock have nothing to do with your card reference or not. Most cards are reference designs PCB with a different cooler. It's still Reference board.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I haven't seen 1600 on air anywhere yet... have you seen one charlievoviii?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I haven't seen 1600 on air anywhere yet... have you seen one charlievoviii?


No i haven't. Even most people claiming over 1550mhz on core are full of crap with no data or with just synthetic benchmark but they crash in game. Worst is when their graphic scores doesn't match what they have claim.









We're are hitting in the 86F-100F here in Southern California. So I haven't really push my GPUs. But next week "carlhil2" two GPUs should be underwater. That should be interesting to see.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> 1540mhz fully stable at 1.1930V. I don't believe it one bit.
> 
> No one can tell you how much overclock or how much voltage it can take. Some GPU wouldn't take over 1.25V without crashing during boot into windows. So it pretty much sums up what your GPU want to do and your worst enemies is TEMPERATURE. Overclocking is not just plugging in someone else settings. Every GPU or CPU is unique. Even identical system will have different results. But Maxwell max voltage is 1.281v.


Yes I was thinking that something was weird about it. In gpu logs says this ... 1539,7 @ 1.1930v Im not trying to prove anything. I was *** ... thats why Im writing this.

Also I been playing for a couple of hours Battlefield 4, Dying Light and The Witcher. I haven't passed Unique Heaven and 3d mark because I need to downloaded first. Maybe there it crashes ... but nothing during gaming,

ill post the logs ... in a bit .. so you can see it. Tomorrow ill download Unique Heaven so you can see it as well


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Yes I was thinking that something was weird about it. In gpu logs says this ... 1539,7 @ 1.1930v Im not trying to prove anything. I was *** ... thats why Im writing this.
> 
> Also I been playing for a couple of hours Battlefield 4, Dying Light and The Witcher. I haven't passed Unique Heaven and 3d mark because I need to downloaded first. Maybe there it crashes ... but nothing during gaming,
> 
> ill post the logs ... in a bit .. so you can see it. Tomorrow ill download Unique Heaven so you can see it ...


No worries man. i'm not trying to pick on you or anything. But if the results are true, damn you have won Silicon Lottery and I would be happy for you.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> how much you can overclock have nothing to do with your card reference or not. Most cards are reference designs PCB with a different cooler. It's still Reference board.


Yeah, but they have stock modified bioses. As i said, max voltage on mine is 1.187 in MSI AB, and i'm limited to a 110% power limit.

Not only that, they have different boost profiles as well.

TBH not all reference cards/non reference cards are the same either, different memory chips are used too, which could mean different memory voltage adjustments, which could yield higher mem clocks.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> No worries man. i'm not trying to pick on you or anything. But if the results are true, damn you have won Silicon Lottery and I would be happy for you.


Yes if you see at my name I've just created this account and the only reason I did this, it was because of the results.

But I still think something is wrong. Because It doesn't make sense. My asic is not even that high, its just 78.6%

Tomorrow, Ill test it with Unique Heaven and 3d Mark will see how it really does .... but if it crashes, the question why during gaming is all good?

Im just as amazed as you are. Tomorrow ill do more testing.

Any software or test do you recommend to test the stability of the OC ?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Yeah, but they have stock modified bioses. As i said, max voltage on mine is 1.187 in MSI AB, and i'm limited to a 110% power limit.
> 
> Not only that, they have different boost profiles as well.
> 
> TBH not all reference cards/non reference cards are the same either, different memory chips are used too, which could mean different memory voltage adjustments, which could yield higher mem clocks.


most them use Hynix, so once again it comes down the the quality of the chip. Factory boost clock inside the bios have nothing to do with how much you can up the clock either.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Yes if you see at my name I've just created this account and the only reason I did this, it was because of the results.
> 
> But I still think something is wrong. Because It doesn't make sense. My asic is not even that high, its just 78.6%
> 
> Tomorrow, Ill test it with Unique Heaven and 3d Mark will see how it really does .... but if it crashes, the question why during gaming is all good?
> 
> Im just as amazed as you are. Tomorrow ill do more testing.
> 
> Any software or test do you recommend to test the stability of the OC ?


nice ASIC man. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Yes I was thinking that something was weird about it. In gpu logs says this ... 1539,7 @ 1.1930v Im not trying to prove anything. I was *** ... thats why Im writing this.
> 
> Also I been playing for a couple of hours Battlefield 4, Dying Light and The Witcher. I haven't passed Unique Heaven and 3d mark because I need to downloaded first. Maybe there it crashes ... but nothing during gaming,
> 
> ill post the logs ... in a bit .. so you can see it. Tomorrow ill download Unique Heaven so you can see it as well


If you want a real test, run FFXIV Benchmark on 4K, if it survives 4hrs of that + 6hrs of [email protected], then you can call it stable.

I personally think very very few chips make it past 1500mhz on Air, many people only run simple or short tests thus making it look like their values are legit. I game on FFXIV 4K for 6hrs a day, I found out my 1500mhz 8000mhz OC was unstable about 1 week ago when it logged a single crash after 4 days. I backed it to 1490mhz 7912mhz and things seem stable ever since, there is a night and day difference in stability with the 10mhz.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> If you want a real test, run FFXIV Benchmark on 4K, if it survives 4hrs of that + 6hrs of [email protected], then you can call it stable.
> 
> I personally think very very few chips make it past 1500mhz on Air, many people only run simple or short tests thus making it look like their values are legit. I game on FFXIV 4K for 6hrs a day, I found out my 1500mhz 8000mhz OC was unstable about 1 week ago when it logged a single crash after 4 days. I backed it to 1490mhz 7912mhz and things seem stable ever since, there is a night and day difference in stability with the 10mhz.


FFXIV is more harsh than Witcher 3 or GTA V? Where did you get that info. It doesnt load up the VRAM like other games would. Doesnt make as much heat either. [email protected] ? oh god .


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> If you want a real test, run FFXIV Benchmark on 4K, if it survives 4hrs of that + 6hrs of [email protected], then you can call it stable.
> 
> I personally think very very few chips make it past 1500mhz on Air, many people only run simple or short tests thus making it look like their values are legit. I game on FFXIV 4K for 6hrs a day, I found out my 1500mhz 8000mhz OC was unstable about 1 week ago when it logged a single crash after 4 days. I backed it to 1490mhz 7912mhz and things seem stable ever since, there is a night and day difference in stability with the 10mhz.


Thanks buddy, yes its true. Ive just been gaming two or three hours tops ... but no issues during gaming.

Ill test the FFXIV benchmark on 4K and [email protected] and ill get back to ya. Even 5 mhz its a big difference during OC.

Thanks for the advice and lets see how it does.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> most them use Hynix, so once again it comes down the the quality of the chip. Factory boost clock inside the bios have nothing to do with how much you can up the clock either.


Eh, the point of me asking whether it was before or after boost, was to determine if it was stock clocked @ 1000mhz and boosting to 1340, or wether it was clocked to 1340, and boosting after that. In which case i'd say it's getting pretty close to the max trend we are seeing (1500-1550 ish).


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> FFXIV is more harsh than Witcher 3 or GTA V? Where did you get that info. It doesnt load up the VRAM like other games would. Doesnt make as much heat either. [email protected] ? oh god .


About VRAM, well the best is Shadow Of Mordor and Crysis 3. Those games eats your VRAM like candy lol.

GTA V and Battlefield are very efficient and optimized games.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so I have a strix now and it just crashed at 1475 MHz stock 1.199v @ 3dmark11 extreme preset but in 4k resolution while it run same speed or more MHz at 1080p for hours loop so a lot of your ''stable'' overclocks are not really stable test it 4k and you will really know because 1080p isn't enough


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so I have a strix now and it just crashed at 1475 MHz stock 1.199v @ 3dmark11 extreme preset but in 4k resolution while it run same speed or more MHz at 1080p for hours loop so a lot of your ''stable'' overclocks are not really stable test it 4k and you will really know because 1080p isn't enough


Thats true !! Ill was doing my testing at 1440P. Ill do some testing at 4K and lets see.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so I have a strix now and it just crashed at 1475 MHz stock 1.199v @ 3dmark11 extreme preset but in 4k resolution while it run same speed or more MHz at 1080p for hours loop so a lot of your ''stable'' overclocks are not really stable test it 4k and you will really know because 1080p isn't enough


Horses for courses. It depends what you are OC'ing for. Best score, or for max 24/7 stable.

Me personally? i also leave my gpu's are stock, as i always SLI/XFIRE, but will OC for getting highest scores i can get


----------



## dVeLoPe

I no care for score just o.c to get most fps... noty even for MAX FPS but for MIN FPS oc make big diff..

could be the diff of 20 min fps in a zone at stock or 25-30 fps oc doesn't make big diff higher fps (sli etc) but for people with 1 card it always helps


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> About VRAM, well the best is Shadow Of Mordor and Crysis 3. Those games eats your VRAM like candy lol.
> 
> GTA V and Battlefield are very efficient and optimized games.


you want to test on optimized game that load up your vram. Cause if you test on a game that's not optimized how do you know if the crash was cause by your OC not the game ? lol


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you want to test on optimized game that load up your vram. Cause if you test on a game that's not optimized how do you know if the crash was cause by your OC not the game ? lol


true fact ! lol

So do I run GTA V for 6 hours then ? hahaha


----------



## dVeLoPe

the man ha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you want to test on optimized game that load up your vram. Cause if you test on a game that's not optimized how do you know if the crash was cause by your OC not the game ? lol


+ rep common sense thinking obviously a race car driver makes smart decisions!


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> the man ha
> + rep common sense thinking obviously a race car driver makes smart decisions!


Ok so ill do a real stability at 4K playing those games for about 6 hours and ill get back to ya. If its crashes, what the best advice start putting some juice at the voltage +50mv and then going up?

Ive seen some threads that going over a certain voltage is not possible with AB or GURU, it has to be a custom bios to let all the power right ? and the top voltage is 1.28v for the GM 200


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Ok so ill do a real stability at 4K playing those games for about 6 hours and ill get back to ya. If its crashes, what the best advice start putting some juice at the voltage +50mv and then going up?
> 
> Ive seen some threads that going over a certain voltage is not possible with AB or GURU, it has to be a custom bios to let all the power right ? and the top voltage is 1.28v for the GM 200


Jup custom is max 1.28v. Also just look at your perfcap in gpu-z. I find it very usefull and it'll always tell me if i have to add voltage


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Ok so ill do a real stability at 4K playing those games for about 6 hours and ill get back to ya. If its crashes, what the best advice start putting some juice at the voltage +50mv and then going up?
> 
> Ive seen some threads that going over a certain voltage is not possible with AB or GURU, it has to be a custom bios to let all the power right ? and the top voltage is 1.28v for the GM 200


yes and no. some card just won't clock higher even with max voltage, for maxwell which is 1.281v. Some card also won't take anything over 1.25V without freeze or BSOD during boot. Follow "l166" advice above. After than you know your max clock and your voltage. Than make a custom bios for it instead of constantly using more Volts than you actually need.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Jup custom is max 1.28v. Also just look at your perfcap in gpu-z. I find it very usefull and it'll always tell me if i have to add voltage


yep. Most people just add volt and clock or punching in someone else setting they saw on the INTARDNET. Than they bench it, if it crash they just add more volt or down their clock. ROFL. Without ever even look at the logs and see the reason/issue causing the crash


----------



## barsh90

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5865795


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5865795


standby I'm going to warm up and punch back. BRB


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> standby I'm going to warm up and punch back. BRB


Thanks ! ill do some research and testing and ill get back to ya. Tomorrow because here its 3 AM lol. Gotta go to work tomorrow.... hate Mondays lol


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> yep. Most people just add volt and clock or punching in someone else setting they saw on the INTARDNET. Than they bench it, if it crash they just add more volt or down their clock. ROFL. Without ever even look at the logs and see the reason/issue causing the crash


Yes i notice it. I don't even remember when they implemented perfcap in gpu-z.

Before that finding the lowest voltage on a certain clock would cost you hours of stress testing









What i do now is following to find max clock and lowest voltage:

Just raise vcore, temp limit and power target to max. Find the highest core clock. When it crashes it's just not stable and you have to lower it.

After finding max core clock find your max memory clock.

After this lower vcore. If perfcap in gpu-z shows you a log or some cap, set it higher and that is your minimun voltage.

What also happens often is that a certain clock will crash after a couple of hours or even days. Just lower the core by 10mhz.


----------



## dVeLoPe

yes I can attest to more voltage doesn't = more speed MHz cause my strix crashs @ 1.274v the same as it crashs at 1.199v its all about what the core can handle


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Yes i notice it. I don't even remember when they implemented perfcap in gpu-z.
> 
> Before that finding the lowest voltage on a certain clock would cost you hours of stress testing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What i do now is following to find max clock and lowest voltage:
> 
> Just raise vcore, temp limit and power target to max. Find the highest core clock. When it crashes it's just not stable and you have to lower it.
> 
> After finding max core clock find your max memory clock.
> 
> After this lower vcore. If perfcap in gpu-z shows you a log or some cap, set it higher and that is your minimun voltage.
> 
> What also happens often is that a certain clock will crash after a couple of hours or even days. Just lower the core by 10mhz.


sometime they just need more Power limit and not volts.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5865795


Nice. Because whe have almost the identical system, would you please link me your firestrike at 1500/8000? I want to compare how much my plx chip on my mobo is holding the graphics score back.

Edit: Holy *****. 8400 mhz on memory? Are you watercooling your card?


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> sometime they just need more Power limit and not volts.


This is based on the 1.28 bios so with max power limit.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> This is based on the 1.28 bios so with max power limit.


Where can I download the 1.28 bios ?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Nice. Because whe have almost the identical system, would you please link me your firestrike at 1500/8000? I want to compare how much my plx chip on my mobo is holding the graphics score back.
> 
> Edit: Holy *****. 8400 mhz on memory? Are you watercooling your card?


sure in a bit, i was going to head to sleep in a bit. And na, it's all air cooled(fans at 100% tho). Ambient temp is about 72c Fahrenheit


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Where can I download the 1.28 bios ?


Frontpage.

What card do you have? Maybe i can provide you one for your card. I always recommend to edit your own bios based on the 1.28 bios.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> sure in a bit, i was going to head to sleep in a bit. And na, it's all air cooled(fans at 100% tho). Ambient temp is about 72c Fahrenheit


Ahh thanks







! Appreciate it and excuse me for the work.

Yep also use 100%fan because of throttling


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Where can I download the 1.28 bios ?


first page lol


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Frontpage.
> 
> What card do you have? Maybe i can provide you one for your card. I always recommend to edit your own bios based on the 1.28 bios.


I have a GTX 980TI G1 Gaming from Gigabyte


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> I have a GTX 980TI G1 Gaming from Gigabyte


So same as me







.

Here you go:http://www.overclock.net/attachments/34058

Also want to reffer you to:http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1860

Just be aware that gpu-z does not read voltage accurate. So when you at 1.24 it'll show you 1.23. The best way is to measure volts with a tool when needed


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> So same as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here you go:http://www.overclock.net/attachments/34058
> 
> Also want to reffer you to:http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1860
> 
> Just be aware that gpu-z does not read voltage accurate. So when you at 1.24 it'll show you 1.23. The best way is to measure volts with a tool when needed


Hey thanks for the help. Ill start with that and get back to ya.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> So same as me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Here you go:http://www.overclock.net/attachments/34058
> 
> Also want to reffer you to:http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/1860
> 
> Just be aware that gpu-z does not read voltage accurate. So when you at 1.24 it'll show you 1.23. The best way is to measure volts with a tool when needed


With that bios ill get the 1.28v any other advice ? lol


----------



## Noufel

Ok guys, i came to a conclusion : 980ti G1 sli is overkill for 1080 gaming even for 144hz


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Ok guys, i came to a conclusion : 980ti G1 sli is overkill for 1080 gaming even for 144hz


Not really. specially if you want to take advantage of that 144hz screen on newer games.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noufel*
> 
> Ok guys, i came to a conclusion : 980ti G1 sli is overkill for 1080 gaming even for 144hz


not at 144HZ. Definitely need more than one card to achieve that kind of FPS even at 1080P.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5865795


here you go
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5866111


Not even breaking a sweat on 1.25V, temp (64C) at 80% Fan speed.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> here you go
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5866111
> 
> 
> Not even breaking a sweat on temp (64C) at 80% Fan speed.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8403665 Finally above 4k game pc


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> here you go
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5866111
> 
> 
> Not even breaking a sweat on temp (64C) at 80% Fan speed.


3930k vs 4970k









Check the graphic scores


----------



## l166

I always check graphics score







.

Kinda low 22220 on 1580/8250


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> 3930k vs 4970k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check the graphic scores


i did. Good GPU scores, but combine test will tell your PC overall performance.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> i did. Good GPU scores, but combine test will tell your PC overall performance.


Right, i know combined test will show the overall performance, but you have a six core vs my 4 core cpu. Of course you will get a higher combined score.


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> ROFL. We are golden, but still that BEAST CPU of yours. Your CPU make me feel like im driving a Pinto and you're driving Bugatti with NOS. Y U TEASE Me ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every thing is so damn close to each other beside CPU part. WOW


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> here you go
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5866111
> 
> 
> Not even breaking a sweat on temp (64C) at 80% Fan speed.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Right, i know combined test will show the overall performance, but you have a six core vs my 4 core cpu. Of course you will get a higher combined score.


I'm not talking about combine scores. i'm talking about COMBINE TEST which translate to FPS. Either way that's some good GPU scores you got bro.









My old Sandy LGA2011 vs yours Newer Devil's Canyon 1155


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8403665 Finally above 4k game pc


Nice GPU scores man.









What voltage?


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Nice GPU scores man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What voltage?


Thanks







.

+0.113v, so 1.24v. Using oc guru.

I have to work now







have a nice day.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hi,
> I've been playing around with my EVGA 980Ti Classy for about a month now and while my benchs scores are good (almost 22k in Firestrike) my FPS in-game tend to be a bit low (or weird) for my taste.
> I've two examples :
> - Borderlands 2 : on some zones my FPS go from 120+ to under 60. PhysX setting is on LOW, res is 1080p other settings are maxed.
> - Dirt Rally : GPU usage on menu is 70%, ingame is 60%. Average FPS : 80FPS, 1080p maxed out. FPS aren't really the problem here, I'm more concerned about the GPU usage that doesn't make any sens.
> 
> On the nvidia pannel I switched to "always max perf" in power management (not sure of the correct term, writing this from work) but it doesn't change anything.
> So yeah, I feel like my 980Ti isn't using all its power in games.


Same thing is also happening with Diablo 3, 90% GPU usage on menus (and so an higher GPU temp) and 'low' GPU usage ingame, around 55/60%.
My CPU is a 4790K and my OS Windows 10.

Any ways to fix it and use all the power while ingame ?


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Same thing is also happening with Diablo 3, 90% GPU usage on menus (and so an higher GPU temp) and 'low' GPU usage ingame, around 55/60%.
> My CPU is a 4790K and my OS Windows 10.
> 
> Any ways to fix it and use all the power while ingame ?


try K boost on Precision X.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Same thing is also happening with Diablo 3, 90% GPU usage on menus (and so an higher GPU temp) and 'low' GPU usage ingame, around 55/60%.
> My CPU is a 4790K and my OS Windows 10.
> 
> Any ways to fix it and use all the power while ingame ?


is your game locked at the your monitor HZ?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> try K boost on Precision X.


The thing is that Precision X make crash battle.net games :/ I'm using afterburner for this very reason.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> is your game locked at the your monitor HZ?


Nope, FPS are unlocked, vsync is off


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> The thing is that Precision X make crash battle.net games :/ I'm using afterburner for this very reason.
> Nope, FPS are unlocked, vsync is off


you should locked it. No reason to go over what monitor refresh rate are. So 60hz screen will only refresh 60 times. So going over 60FPS ain't going to do anything. If anyone say they can see the difference well they are full of crap. Beside overworking the GPU and PC.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> is your game locked at the your monitor HZ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> you should locked it. No reason to go over what monitor refresh rate are. So 60hz screen will only refresh 60 times. So going over 60FPS ain't going to do anything. If anyone say they can see the difference well they are full of crap. Beside overworking the GPU and PC.


Well yeah but that doesn't really solve the problem here. I could lock the fps at 120FPS but as I said in my previous message, since my GPU seems to not deliver its full power I'll sometimes hit 60FPS or so and I tell the difference. The point is why my GPU is using more power on the menus and not while I'm playing.

My monitor refresh rate is 120hz


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *l166*
> 
> Jup custom is max 1.28v. Also just look at your perfcap in gpu-z. I find it very usefull and it'll always tell me if i have to add voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep. Most people just add volt and clock or punching in someone else setting they saw on the INTARDNET. Than they bench it, if it crash they just add more volt or down their clock. ROFL. Without ever even look at the logs and see the reason/issue causing the crash
Click to expand...

so.whats the major reasons of.a bsod.or crash or hangs.during.oc.a.gpu..

i think coz most of.the time we.jump.in to.it.thinking.maxing out the sliders.will.bring.stability.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Well yeah but that doesn't really solve the problem here. I could lock the fps at 120FPS but as I said in my previous message, since my GPU seems to not deliver its full power I'll sometimes hit 60FPS or so and I tell the difference. The point is why my GPU is using more power on the menus and not while I'm playing.
> 
> My monitor refresh rate is 120hz


no clue man. It only does this with diablo ?


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> no clue man. It only does this with diablo ?


Sadly no. It also happens on Borderlands 2 & Pre Sequel, or even Dirt Rally. Same thing : high GPU usage on menus for no reason, low ingame. This is very frustrating because I shouldn't go lower than 80 on this games, especially Borderlands.

I haven't tested other games yet. Tomorrow is the release of the new metal gear, I'll see how it goes


----------



## brian19876

this problem i posted about before is driving me crazy

Need help im getting artifacts black streaks while im playing gta v im running 2 cards in sli. I have no overclock and im still getting them does this mean one of my cards is bad? my temps are good both cards have hybrid coolers

here is a update im now ready to pull my hair out. first I tried to do a clean driver install and see if that solved my problem. same result still get a random black or shinny artifact every once in awhile in bf4 or gta v So i decided to run the cards one at a time with no sli by removing 1 card over 3 hours of gameplay on each card no artifacts. So i put both cards back in turned on sli and got a artifact within 15min on gta v IM banging my head off the table right now lol


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> this problem i posted about before is driving me crazy
> 
> Need help im getting artifacts black streaks while im playing gta v im running 2 cards in sli. I have no overclock and im still getting them does this mean one of my cards is bad? my temps are good both cards have hybrid coolers
> 
> here is a update im now ready to pull my hair out. first I tried to do a clean driver install and see if that solved my problem. same result still get a random black or shinny artifact every once in awhile in bf4 or gta v So i decided to run the cards one at a time with no sli by removing 1 card over 3 hours of gameplay on each card no artifacts. So i put both cards back in turned on sli and got a artifact within 15min on gta v IM banging my head off the table right now lol


Did you try moving the SLI bridge to the other set of pins?


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> Did you try moving the SLI bridge to the other set of pins?


yes i did try that also did not help


----------



## skkane

Latest 355.80 drivers are crap apparently. Just redid a quick firestrike normal run and only got 24500... I was getting 25700 something 3 days ago with 355.60's. All on win10 pro, nothing else changed other then nvidia drivers.

I'm done with 3dmark for the month, got me too pissed off yesterday.

edit: naturally i say that and see that the month is already over, i'm done for september also


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> this problem i posted about before is driving me crazy
> 
> Need help im getting artifacts black streaks while im playing gta v im running 2 cards in sli. I have no overclock and im still getting them does this mean one of my cards is bad? my temps are good both cards have hybrid coolers
> 
> here is a update im now ready to pull my hair out. first I tried to do a clean driver install and see if that solved my problem. same result still get a random black or shinny artifact every once in awhile in bf4 or gta v So i decided to run the cards one at a time with no sli by removing 1 card over 3 hours of gameplay on each card no artifacts. So i put both cards back in turned on sli and got a artifact within 15min on gta v IM banging my head off the table right now lol
> 
> 
> 
> Did you try moving the SLI bridge to the other set of pins?
Click to expand...

whats the psu u are using ..have u tried a different sli connector


----------



## brian19876

EVGA SuperNOVA 1000 G1 80+ GOLD


----------



## m0n4g3

Finally got my cards under water!









23C on both cards at idle.

Ran Unigine valley till I hit power limit on GPU-Z Perfcap with a +60mv boost and running at 1520mhz boost on core and 8002 on mem.



Under load i saw a max of 33C

She's got more! i just need more power limit damnit!


----------



## fisher6

GPU finally going under water again:


----------



## mbze430

yeah Valley doesn't load it up the GPU that good. I have 1 card on water and getting about that but running much higher voltage (1.3v) when loaded up on Fire Strike Extreme... getting around 50C after 1-2 hours running a loop. Just waiting for my 2nd Aquacomputer waterblock..... the wait is killing me... lol


----------



## HeavyUser

Ayooooo new drivers released

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/90494/en-us


----------



## dVeLoPe

(cs.usca01.Newegg)
12:31 PM
To: Buisness Email

Hello Chris,

I looked into this for you and it appears we have ordered about 100 more last week (N82E16814121972). The items should become available within a few weeks. In regards to the MSI GTX 980Ti Lightning. I have submitted case number: xxx to see if we are planning carrying this item. Please allow 3 to 7 business days to process this request.

Thank you,


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Latest 355.80 drivers are crap apparently. Just redid a quick firestrike normal run and only got 24500... I was getting 25700 something 3 days ago with 355.60's. All on win10 pro, nothing else changed other then nvidia drivers.
> 
> I'm done with 3dmark for the month, got me too pissed off yesterday.
> 
> edit: naturally i say that and see that the month is already over, i'm done for september also


lol. That's why i don't always install latest driver, unless it's a fix for a bug i that i seen, if i dont see the bug in the current driver i dont update it. Also The only time i update is for a game that i actually play. Like this morning I installed 355.82 driver. Cause MGSV coming 8pm pacific time today.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so I only have 1 card and I wasn't even in game just on desktop but I noticed my perfcap says sli and my bank account approves of this LOL


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Like this morning I installed 355.82 driver. Cause MGSV coming midnight pacific time today.


Wer'd haven't played MGSV since PSX days *****


----------



## Benny89

Finally got my 980 Ti Gigabyte G1 Today ^^.

I am super pleased with it. 73,2 ASIC. With +50 mV and 130% Power Limit I got stable 1525 in Valley (just first OC, didnt try to reach any max, so I was suprised seeing how it boosts nicely) with 3900 Memory (didnt push it harder). Temps never extended 72/73 C with it and fans were at 63% max. Card is deadly silent, no coil whine so far and temps are great. I feel I could push it harder in OC but I don't care about bench scores so I won't. I reduced OC to get nice sweet 1500 and 3800 Memory.

I wanna play finally Witcher 3







.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> lol. That's why i don't always install latest driver, unless it's a fix for a bug i that i seen, if i dont see the bug in the current driver i dont update it. Also The only time i update is for a game that i actually play. Like this morning I installed 355.82 driver. Cause MGSV coming midnight pacific time today.


v355.80 fixed SLI-VRAM-Over-Usage, which caused Games like BF4 to crash after some time.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> so I only have 1 card and I wasn't even in game just on desktop but I noticed my perfcap says sli and my bank account approves of this LOL


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> v355.80 fixed SLI-VRAM-Over-Usage, which caused Games like BF4 to crash after some time.


I know what 355.80 does lol.


----------



## skkane

Running good again


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Running good again


nice. is your 3dmark legit or cracked? if it's not cracked please validated so i can compare. link me


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> I know what 355.80 does lol.


I hope we are getting soon another Win10-Build, because when you try to exit D3:RoS, you will get a BSOD with "Video_Memory_Management_Internal" - Error, or do you know a fix for it ?

It happens with Build 10532.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I hope we are getting soon another Win10-Build, because when you try to exit D3:RoS, you will get a BSOD with "Video_Memory_Management_Internal" - Error, or do you know a fix for it ?
> 
> It happens with Build 10532.


Don't know, never have that issue with Windows 10. I'm on dual boot windows 7 and windows 10. I play most of my games on Windows 7. Windows 10 is fairly new so give it sometime for all the bugs to get fix.


----------



## skkane

it's cracked


----------



## shadow85

Hey guys what does this mean:

I was running witcher 3 with 2x overclocked GTX 980 Ti Hybrids, and the screen just went blank although I could still hear the sound and mover around etc. So I used task manager to quit W3 then tried to restart it, but everytime I tried it just minimised the game immediatly and when I try to maximise it, it automatically minimises to desktop again.

Even restarting the comp did not fix it, but when I reset the clocks to factory defaults on my Hybrids it started the game and ran normally.

So can someone tell me if this is a common occurence with overclocked cards? Are my clocks too high @ +125core, +300mem which gives boost 1481. I was on stock voltage aswell, does this mean I need to up the voltage or lower the clocks or could it mean my cards are faulty? My hybrids are both 76% and I am using an EVGA SuperNova P2 1000W PSU.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shadow85*
> 
> Hey guys what does this mean:
> 
> I was running witcher 3 with 2x overclocked GTX 980 Ti Hybrids, and the screen just went blank although I could still hear the sound and mover around etc. So I used task manager to quit W3 then tried to restart it, but everytime I tried it just minimised the game immediatly and when I try to maximise it, it automatically minimises to desktop again.
> 
> Even restarting the comp did not fix it, but when I reset the clocks to factory defaults on my Hybrids it started the game and ran normally.
> 
> So can someone tell me if this is a common occurence with overclocked cards? Are my clocks too high @ +125core, +300mem which gives boost 1481. I was on stock voltage aswell, does this mean I need to up the voltage or lower the clocks or could it mean my cards are faulty? My hybrids are both 76% and I am using an EVGA SuperNova P2 1000W PSU.


This was happening to me after updating drivers today. Rolled back driver and it still kept happening... I eventually disabled the overlay in my overclock utility and everything started working normally again.... so not sure exactly what it was but I had the same issue. It would do that or it would crash as soon as trying to open up a game or valley etc... no problems before updating to the new driver and the only fix I could find was disabling the overlay. Give it a try, see if it helps.


----------



## PachAz

I just got the inno3d gtx 980ti x3 and the card is really ugly also it runs pretty hot like 73C while gaming, thats even in the territory of my old r9 290 OC with the Tri-X cooler. I dont recommend this card for esthetics, unless you plan on watercooling it since it was the "cheapest". What I do like is the pretty good factory overclock though. The card is freaking huge as well.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I just got the inno3d gtx 980ti x3 and the card is really ugly also it runs pretty hot like 73C while gaming, thats even in the territory of my old r9 290 OC with the Tri-X cooler. I dont recommend this card for esthetics, unless you plan on watercooling it since it was the "cheapest". What I do like is the pretty good factory overclock though. The card is freaking huge as well.


Is there a block that is confirmed to fit it?


----------



## muhd86

ita raining gtx 980tiii hellllll yeahh


----------



## Spectre-

Hey guys just got my 980ti G1

It has 82.4% ASIC

think i just hit the lottery


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Hey guys just got my 980ti G1
> 
> It has 82.4% ASIC
> 
> think i just hit the lottery


asic means nothing you could stil have a crappy core it will just run cooler more efficient etc but it doesn't mean your guaranteed a good oc


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> asic means nothing you could stil have a crappy core it will just run cooler more efficient etc but it doesn't mean your guaranteed a good oc


no need to say anything. Let them start to overclock and find out


----------



## Spectre-

Just gonna start benching again

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10243297


----------



## Applejack

What kind of fan profiles do you guys have running?

I understand that a proactive profile is better than a reactive one (stock one). Where do you guys set 100% to? I've set mine at 75c personally because I've noticed that the stock profiles don't like to hit 100% until it reaches 85-90c territory.


----------



## mbze430

unless it means I can do 1600mhz ASIC don't mean squat-a-doo-do-doo

No Fan profile... underwater....deleted all the fan settings with my custom bios


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> asic means nothing you could stil have a crappy core it will just run cooler more efficient etc but it doesn't mean your guaranteed a good oc


I have two 80+ ASIC G1 and both are overclocking like a best.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5865795 look at dat graphic score...

I also had a 73+ ASIC G1 that couldn't hit 1530 without crashing.. The 2 80+ ASIC can do 1500 wihout any voltage and both can do 1580 with voltage all day.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I have two 80+ ASIC G1 and both are overclocking like a best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5865795 look at dat graphic score...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Barsh, mind tossing your settings out?
> 
> Core:
> Mem:
> Offset Min:
> Offset Max:
> PowerTarget:
> 
> I would like to set mine to yours and do a test when I get home to see how they compare when set to the same thing.
> 
> Here they are side by side at the moment.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5870579/fs/5865795


Barsh, I tagged you in the G1 thread, any chance you can toss me your settings so I can compare and see if your settings let me squeeze anymore out of mine?


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Barsh, I tagged you in the G1 thread, any chance you can toss me your settings so I can compare and see if your settings let me squeeze anymore out of mine?


Sure, i'm at the office ATM. I'll get them when i have time tomorrow.


----------



## dVeLoPe

yea having a higher asic = lower temps less leakage etc so you have a higher chance of a few more MHz but my 66.1% asic strix can outclock a lot of higher (mid 70s) cards just cause each core it made diff


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I have two 80+ ASIC G1 and both are overclocking like a best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5865795 look at dat graphic score...
> 
> I also had a 73+ ASIC G1 that couldn't hit 1530 without crashing.. The 2 80+ ASIC can do 1500 wihout any voltage and both can do 1580 with voltage all day.


so your 80+ ASIC how far can you clock them? Cause I have a 74% ASIC card and i am just a little behind your 80+ cards

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5857899


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I have two 80+ ASIC G1 and both are overclocking like a best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5865795 look at dat graphic score...
> 
> I also had a 73+ ASIC G1 that couldn't hit 1530 without crashing.. The 2 80+ ASIC can do 1500 wihout any voltage and both can do 1580 with voltage all day.


higher Asic need less voltage at the same clock, that's it, nothing more.
1580mzh on core all day long ? and also fully stable in game too ?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Sure, i'm at the office ATM. I'll get them when i have time tomorrow.


Thanks.


----------



## m0n4g3

Any advice on modding the bios?

I have the latest MBT and GPU-Z. I also had a look at the bioses on the front page to compare them, but they don't look any different apart from the power level figures.

So how do I go about increasing the voltage limit?

And what about power figure levels.

So all I need is power limit +130% and adjusteable voltage to 1.25/1.28.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Hey guys just got my 980ti G1
> 
> It has 82.4% ASIC
> 
> think i just hit the lottery


Congrats buddy, but remember ASIC quality doesn't tell you if you are going to have a massive OC or not, that goes to the Silicon Lottery.

The ASIC quality only says that your videos card is more effective in mhz/voltage. Por example, a high ASIC quality card may need less voltage to achieve a certain frequency in the core. But that has nothing to do with the OC capabilities, that allllll luck of the Silicon Lottery !

But still test it out ... and find out ! lgood luck buddy


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> higher Asic need less voltage at the same clock, that's it, nothing more.
> 1580mzh on core all day long ? and also fully stable in game too ?


Hey buddy today I tested on 4K and yes it crashed after 10 minutes of playing. Ill upload the ROM of l166 to max out the voltage and start testing until I get it stable. Ill get back to ya with the results.

Definitely 4K gaming really is a good way of testing stability


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hey buddy today I tested on 4K and yes it crashed after 10 minutes of playing. Ill upload the ROM of l166 to max out the voltage and start testing until I get it stable. Ill get back to ya with the results.
> 
> Definitely 4K gaming really is a good way of testing stability


no need to max out the volts man. Get Motivmanbios on the first page. Keep it safe and it's a good one. 4K put a lot of load on the GPU so it's really good way to test. You can run much higher clock at 1080P than you will at higher resolution.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> no need to max out the volts man. Get Motivmanbios on the first page. Keep it safe and it's a good one. 4K put a lot of load on the GPU so it's really good way to test. You can run much higher clock at 1080P than you will at higher resolution.


Sure buddy, the Motivmanbios on the first page fits the G1 Gaming with no issues right ?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Sure buddy, the Motivmanbios on the first page fits the G1 Gaming with no issues right ?


sorry i wasnt clear. Copy the voltage and power over to your Bios. Download your G1 gamng bios using GPU-Z, open that bios and the motivman bios with GPU tweak.


----------



## dVeLoPe

MGSV amazing game!!!!!

getting 55-60 fps (maybe locked at 60??) at max settings dsr 4k @ 1475/4100 on a single Asus 980 Ti Strix

time for bed cant wait to put the x99 setup together with this video card


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> sorry i wasnt clear. Copy the voltage and power over to your Bios. Download your G1 gamng bios using GPU-Z, open that bios and the motivman bios with GPU tweak.


Ohh ok ok got ya ! thanks bud


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Ohh ok ok got ya ! thanks bud


have you try to see how far you can clock the core and vram on stock bios ? put power limit and core voltage (MV) slider to MAX. than start overclocking.


----------



## l166

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> I have two 80+ ASIC G1 and both are overclocking like a best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5865795 look at dat graphic score...
> 
> I also had a 73+ ASIC G1 that couldn't hit 1530 without crashing.. The 2 80+ ASIC can do 1500 wihout any voltage and both can do 1580 with voltage all day.


That's just coincidence. My 73% can bench at 1585/8250 @100% fan on air.

Gaming on the other hand is 1567/8200 stable for now with custom fan profile. More and i crash after a couple of minutes.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> it's cracked


Nope.

Came from a legit 8.0 / 8.1-Pro.

Code:



Code:


dxgmms2.sys  dxgmms2.sys+712f2       fffff800`0c130000       fffff800`0c1c3000       0x00093000      0x55d907b2      23/08/2015 09:37:22     Microsoft® Windows® Operating System    DirectX Graphics MMS    10.0.10532.0 (th2_release.150822-1406)  Microsoft Corporation   C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\dxgmms2.sys

watchdog.sys    watchdog.sys+3b7d       fffff800`0b2b0000       fffff800`0b2c5000       0x00015000      0x55d90b63      23/08/2015 09:53:07     Microsoft® Windows® Operating System    Watchdog Driver 10.0.10532.0 (th2_release.150822-1406)  Microsoft Corporation   C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\watchdog.sys

I found out that it's already existent since Build 10525, as M$ changed something in their Memory Management and other games like CS:GO are effected as well, even Software like PowerDVD if I remember it right.

Looks like that I / we have to wait for the next build and / or some kind of fix.


----------



## m0n4g3

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8415258?

No matter what i do, my score seems limited somewhere.

I'm not getting any perfcaps apart from vrel, and sli.

My combined scores seem quite low for some reason, even with a 6core @ 4.5ghz....


----------



## PachAz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dagamus NM*
> 
> Is there a block that is confirmed to fit it?


The card use reference PCB according to their website and coolingconfigurator. Thats why I bought it, I got the "cheapest" reference 980ti. Initialy I planned on getting a 980 but the cheapest reference cost 5500 sek and this one cost 6800 sek, i.e. 1200 sek more for a much better card. This card is how ever pretty quiet.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8415258?
> 
> No matter what i do, my score seems limited somewhere.
> 
> I'm not getting any perfcaps apart from vrel, and sli.
> 
> My combined scores seem quite low for some reason, even with a 6core @ 4.5ghz....


Are you sure they are both running @ 3.0 x16 pcie? Also why does it say "Graphics driver is not approved" on the 3dmark page? What max boost clocks are you getting on both cards?


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> Are you sure they are both running @ 3.0 x16 pcie? Also why does it say "Graphics driver is not approved" on the 3dmark page? What max boost clocks are you getting on both cards?


100%. GPU-Z says they are, and ALSO i've manually set them to GEN 3 in the bios.

It's a hotfix driver 355.82.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8415258?
> 
> No matter what i do, my score seems limited somewhere.
> 
> I'm not getting any perfcaps apart from vrel, and sli.
> 
> My combined scores seem quite low for some reason, even with a 6core @ 4.5ghz....


You combined score is higher then mine (my 26200 result). You are losing out badly on the graphics score. What were your cards boosting too in that run?



Look at the graphics test 1 / test 2 fps. Almost 20-30 lower. Doesn't look right, we got the same CPU, os, drivers.


----------



## muhd86

need.some help pls ...what setings should.i.input.in after burner for my 980ti evga to.boost to 1500mhz on.the core


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> need.some help pls ...what setings should.i.input.in after burner for my 980ti evga to.boost to 1500mhz on.the core


Set a moderate amount of overclock on Afterburner, like +50 or so, then

load up gpuz and run the "?" symbol then Render Test to see load clocks. Just use basic math to get your load boost clocks to 1500Mhz.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Nope.
> 
> Came from a legit 8.0 / 8.1 pro


Sry but i was talking about my 3d mark install. Which is cracked.


----------



## RaleighStClair

sO I just hooked my EVGA SC+ 980ti to my 4k TV and the temps skyrocketed while playing Mad Max. 99% GPU usage @4k and my temps got to 83C. For reference at 1440p and gpu usage 99% I have never seen above 74C. Is this a common occurrence? Where gpu usage is the same but the resolution can affect temps in such a way? Same clocks, fan speed, volts, etc, etc. The only thing changed is the resolution.

Seems a bit odd.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> You combined score is higher then mine (my 26200 result). You are losing out badly on the graphics score. What were your cards boosting too in that run?
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the graphics test 1 / test 2 fps. Almost 20-30 lower. Doesn't look right, we got the same CPU, os, drivers.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8416735?

Boosting to 1535.

I am running 2x MSI Reference 980ti's, and i suspect the bios has something to do with it.

It's not getting enough voltage? it's not drawing enough power? i don't know.... but i'm pushing the limits of the card (1540 will driver crash, but no artifacts what so ever), with it's current bios i think.

Maybe with a modded bios to 1.28v instead of 1.237 i can get more performance out of it.... i'm not sure matey.


----------



## skkane

Well. I'm only running 1455 boost so you should crush my graphics score with that 1535 overclock. Maybe the card hits the default 110% power limit and you need to edit the bios to increase? I have up to 140% power target in my bios (modified myself, not by default) and GPU-z reported 125% power usage after 10 mins of gta v... so the 110% is definately a big limit if that's the case.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> sO I just hooked my EVGA SC+ 980ti to my 4k TV and the temps skyrocketed while playing Mad Max. 99% GPU usage @4k and my temps got to 83C. For reference at 1440p and gpu usage 99% I have never seen above 74C. Is this a common occurrence? Where gpu usage is the same but the resolution can affect temps in such a way? Same clocks, fan speed, volts, etc, etc. The only thing changed is the resolution.
> 
> Seems a bit odd.


Check in GPU Z to see if the TDP gets higher on 4K than on 1440p, The higher the TDP the higher the temps, it's not only about GPU usage/load. Some games get my TDP to 80% (100 load and 75c temp), and some games gets it to 101% (100% load and 83c temp).


----------



## m0n4g3

Flashed bios to the Watercooled/Benchmark bios in the first page.

Worked fine, and retested...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5875848

followed by

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5875919

WHAT THE [email protected]$#[email protected]# Why is my cards being so limited...

Then i read @RaleighStClair's post... and trialed it at 1920x1080 desktop resolution...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5875966

BAM!







now to push this ***** more!


----------



## m0n4g3

numbers keep on rolling in!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5876119


----------



## skkane

Now that's more like it


----------



## twerk

Finally did some benching, I think these numbers seem okay. Bear in mind that my 3770K was at stock when I did it.

Asus 980 Ti Strix @ 1526MHz

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8417660



Getting my 980 Ti up to that speed was no effort at all, I just set it to 1387MHz boost and it boosted to 1526MHz with no crashes. I'm sure I could push it higher if I wanted









Edit: Pushed to 1554MHz, still no crashes! Wonder how far it'll go...


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Finally did some benching, I think these numbers seem okay. Bear in mind that my 3770K was at stock when I did it.
> 
> Asus 980 Ti Strix @ 1526MHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8417660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my 980 Ti up to that speed was no effort at all, I just set it to 1387MHz boost and it boosted to 1526MHz with no crashes. I'm sure I could push it higher if I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Pushed to 1554MHz, still no crashes! Wonder how far it'll go...


1554MHz is great!







what load temps are you getting at this overclock?


----------



## PureBlackFire

is this a good graphics score?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8418045


----------



## m0n4g3

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5876440

40 points off #1 for 5930k!

ARGH!


----------



## skkane

Damn sick scores mate, keep pushing! What you running your cpu clock and cache clock at?

GPU's 1550 on water? You on the 425W bios now?

Noticed we have the same cpu and mobo. Mind sharing voltages and bios settings used for your oc? I can only get 4.5 out of mine at a high 1.34v. Temps are not an issue though.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Damn sick scores mate, keep pushing! What you running your cpu clock and cache clock at?
> 
> GPU's 1550 on water? You on the 425W bios now?
> 
> Noticed we have the same cpu and mobo. Mind sharing voltages and bios settings used for your oc? I can only get 4.5 out of mine at a high 1.34v. Temps are not an issue though.


Pushed to the limit mate.

Voltages
1.42v vcore, vccin 2.02v, vcore 1.3v vccsa 1.208v

Multis/Speeds

CPU-Strap 125
CPU Multi 37
Cache Multi 32
DDR4-3000 CL15-17-17-35-2T @ 1.37v

It's hitting 80c and throttling unfortunately.

So that's me all tapped out now until i can get a cold day and crank the aircon (vent is directly above it!)

Yeah, that was the 425w bios, and GPU's @ 1535 on water, can't seem to go faster on the gpu's.

Flashed my stock bios' back to see if i can push them as far on that.


----------



## skkane

I see. I might try that 125 strap but it did not go so well last time, quick bsod







Ty

Nothing I can do about the cards though, even hitting 1488 boost gets them to crash quickly.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I see. I might try that 125 strap but it did not go so well last time, quick bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty
> 
> Nothing I can do about the cards though, even hitting 1488 boost gets them to crash quickly.


Heh that's funny, i can't use 100 strap as it won't even boot!









If i used 100 strap i'd be able to push this more as i get better scores on 100 strap (was able to push 100 strap but seems my memory isn't able to run 100 strap @ 3200 anymore. BTW! you will hit a wall at ~2800 on cpu strap, but that wall drops @ 3200 apparently).


----------



## skkane

Not even pushing my memory, i have it on 2400









The guy who sold them to me said they'll do 2666 but didn't want to bother with it since it would be a small increase in perf.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> is this a good graphics score?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8418045


Yup 

Take it you're at stock?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> 1554MHz is great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what load temps are you getting at this overclock?


If I leave the fan on auto it gets to around 81 degrees which causes the card to throttle a little bit. The stock fan curve on the Strix is very conservative, even at 85 degrees it only ramps up to 55% or so. I've created a slightly more aggressive curve that keeps me under 75 at all times.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Not even pushing my memory, i have it on 2400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The guy who sold them to me said they'll do 2666 but didn't want to bother with it since it would be a small increase in perf.


At least push your cache speed abit more!

3800 is pretty darn low, and does give some considerable boosts all around.


----------



## skkane

I tried last night. 4200 cache won't even get to windows... running 1.15v which should've been plenty... sucks

4000mhz gets to windows but is unstable for anything, not even a quick 3dmark run.


----------



## Applejack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> sO I just hooked my EVGA SC+ 980ti to my 4k TV and the temps skyrocketed while playing Mad Max. 99% GPU usage @4k and my temps got to 83C. For reference at 1440p and gpu usage 99% I have never seen above 74C. Is this a common occurrence? Where gpu usage is the same but the resolution can affect temps in such a way? Same clocks, fan speed, volts, etc, etc. The only thing changed is the resolution.
> 
> Seems a bit odd.


Probably stupid question but have you tried editing fan profile? The stock fan profile is reactive, you should change it to a proactive one.

Here is a picture of my OC fan profile that works well for me. I got it off someone else here but I can't find his post right now to give him credit.










I only use this profile for when I'm OCing, I use stock otherwise.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> sO I just hooked my EVGA SC+ 980ti to my 4k TV and the temps skyrocketed while playing Mad Max. 99% GPU usage @4k and my temps got to 83C. For reference at 1440p and gpu usage 99% I have never seen above 74C. Is this a common occurrence? Where gpu usage is the same but the resolution can affect temps in such a way? Same clocks, fan speed, volts, etc, etc. The only thing changed is the resolution.
> 
> Seems a bit odd.


yes this is common. I notice a huge desparity in core temp, actual heat, power draw and strain when playing on my 4K tv vs my 1080p monitor. world of difference and all respects. this was most apparent with my GTX 970 and GTX 980. the exhaust off those was cool on my 1080p monitor and I never really saw higher than 63c in a game. on my tv the temps went up almost 10c, the exhaust was super hot and power consumption was 15% higher. this 980ti is just a big, hot and power hungry gpu no matter what you do with it and the exhaust is always hot. when playing in 4K it feels like the exhausted air can heat a pan and bake something lol. the reason is pretty straightforward. the card is pushing 4 times as many pixels, thus working 4 times as hard. well, I gues it would be twice as many pixels for you. you'll have to run the fan more agressively to keep temps lower when playing at 4K.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Finally did some benching, I think these numbers seem okay. Bear in mind that my 3770K was at stock when I did it.
> 
> Asus 980 Ti Strix @ 1526MHz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8417660
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Getting my 980 Ti up to that speed was no effort at all, I just set it to 1387MHz boost and it boosted to 1526MHz with no crashes. I'm sure I could push it higher if I wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Pushed to 1554MHz, still no crashes! Wonder how far it'll go...


your graphic scores is pretty low for that clock. You are running much higher than me.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I see. I might try that 125 strap but it did not go so well last time, quick bsod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty
> 
> Nothing I can do about the cards though, even hitting 1488 boost gets them to crash quickly.


i hope your Bios CPU voltage is tune on offset mode and not static volt.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> your graphic scores is pretty low for that clock. You are running much higher than me.


May be because I was running a 3.7GHz 3770K? Graphics and physics scores are separate but the CPU still has a small effect on the graphics.

Not sure...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> May be because I was running a 3.7GHz 3770K? Graphics and physics scores are separate but the CPU still has a small effect on the graphics.
> 
> Not sure...


you should beat my GPU scores easily at that core clock.







Weird indeed. Looking back my benches. I had two asus strix couple days ago also before i returned them and went back for EVGA, the Strix cooling is horrible cooling even at 100% fan.. Very weird EVGA running at lower clock and scores higher than Asus STrix.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> i hope your Bios CPU voltage is tune on offset mode and not static volt.


Of course, CPU's only using 35W as i'm typing this.0.736v for 1200mhz.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> sO I just hooked my EVGA SC+ 980ti to my 4k TV and the temps skyrocketed while playing Mad Max. 99% GPU usage @4k and my temps got to 83C. For reference at 1440p and gpu usage 99% I have never seen above 74C. Is this a common occurrence? Where gpu usage is the same but the resolution can affect temps in such a way? Same clocks, fan speed, volts, etc, etc. The only thing changed is the resolution.
> 
> Seems a bit odd.


how is it odd? your GPU work way harder at 4K than 1080P. 4x more pixels. It uses more VRAM. Make more heat. It's like saying the guy who carry 100lbs should easily carry 400lbs and run at same speed and distances. LMAO


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Of course, CPU's only using 35W as i'm typing this.0.736v for 1200mhz.


good








yeah i've seen so many noobs using static volts.


----------



## KenjiS

I noticed the same thing when i tested out 4k while running 970 SLI...

My 980 Ti is here, Benching and testing...


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> how is it odd? your GPU work way harder at 4K than 1080P. 4x more pixels. It uses more VRAM. Make more heat. It's like saying the guy who carry 100lbs should easily carry 400lbs and run at same speed and distances. LMAO


couldn't have said it better myself... well maybe I could.. but the point is there.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> couldn't have said it better myself... well maybe I could.. but the point is there.


pretty nice day in southern california today isn't it ? Finally no more 100F.


----------



## KenjiS

Well so far im not exactly terribly happy..

Ran 3dMark at stock to get a baseline and make sure everything works ok... Ok fine, runs great returns 14,600... Awesome! Lets try OCing a hair... Crashes instantly.. Ok... drop clocks... Crashes instantly.. Drop them more.. Crashes instantly. Go back to stock, crashes instantly...ok somethings wrong...

reboot into safe mode, fire up DDU, wipe drivers, Completely reinstall 355.82 (Just the Drivers, HD Audio drivers and PhysX support, No Miracast or 3dVision nonsense) Sits theres stalled during install, let it sit for 20 minutes, Nothing.. Ok.. End Process, Reboot into safe mode again, DDU to wipe whatever was installed for drivers, boot back into windows, install 355.82 again, this time everythings good, Ok awesome...

Fire up 3dMark for a second baseline, 14,589... Ok a little lower, witihin tolerance.. Gonna run a second baseline to be sure..... Crashes instantly again, Wont fire up...

*edit* on top of it 14,600 seems a bit low even for a stock 980 Ti...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Well so far im not exactly terribly happy..
> 
> Ran 3dMark at stock to get a baseline and make sure everything works ok... Ok fine, runs great returns 14,600... Awesome! Lets try OCing a hair... Crashes instantly.. Ok... drop clocks... Crashes instantly.. Drop them more.. Crashes instantly. Go back to stock, crashes instantly...ok somethings wrong...
> 
> reboot into safe mode, fire up DDU, wipe drivers, Completely reinstall 355.82 (Just the Drivers, HD Audio drivers and PhysX support, No Miracast or 3dVision nonsense) Sits theres stalled during install, let it sit for 20 minutes, Nothing.. Ok.. End Process, Reboot into safe mode again, DDU to wipe whatever was installed for drivers, boot back into windows, install 355.82 again, this time everythings good, Ok awesome...
> 
> Fire up 3dMark for a second baseline, 14,589... Ok a little lower, witihin tolerance.. Gonna run a second baseline to be sure..... Crashes instantly again, Wont fire up...
> 
> *edit* on top of it 14,600 seems a bit low even for a stock 980 Ti...


is your CPU overclock ? i highly suggest set anything that's overclock back to factory. than overclock the GPU only. that will eliminate the possibilities of the crash reason. Are you on stock BIOS ? Have you restart your PC after the crashed?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> is your CPU overclock ? i highly suggest set anything that's overclock back to factory. than overclock the GPU only. that will eliminate the possibilities of the crash reason. Are you on stock BIOS ?


Eh, i highly doubt that, CPU has been OCd like its been for 4 years straight with 0 issues.... and as i said, the card is crashing at -stock- speed with no OC whatsoever...

Gonna try clean installing 355.60 instead, it might be 355.82 causing the headache (i did not have 355.82 installed with my 970, Everything was running perfectly last night and this morning)


----------



## skkane

I have those 355.82 drivers and no issues here. It sounds like a power issue but that shouldn't happen if everything worked fine with 2x 970's.

How does it crash? Nvidia driver stopped responding or hard crash / reboot ?

PCI-e clock is at 100mhz?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I have those 355.82 drivers and no issues here. It sounds like a power issue but that shouldn't happen if everything worked fine with 2x 970's.
> 
> How does it crash? Nvidia driver stopped responding or hard crash / reboot ?


Driver stopped responding, now 3dMark isnt even loading to do a Firestrike run...just locks up.. im going to load Unigine Heaven on and make sure its not just 3dMark having a problem now

and the 970 SLI wasnt very stable either, crashing constantly..was one reason I decided to go to a single card again (Single 970 was functioning perfectly however)

Should not be having power issues, AX850 PSU, my UPS says its only drawing about 450-ish at load so im barely at 50% of its capacity...


----------



## twerk

My final stable settings. I'm very happy haha. Can't push any further without the driver crashing but at these clocks it's been stable for over an hour in Heaven and I've done a couple of Firestrike runs. I'll be sure to game on it some more tomorrow to ensure it is indeed stable


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Driver stopped responding, now 3dMark isnt even loading to do a Firestrike run...just locks up.. im going to load Unigine Heaven on and make sure its not just 3dMark having a problem now
> 
> and the 970 SLI wasnt very stable either, crashing constantly..was one reason I decided to go to a single card again (Single 970 was functioning perfectly however)
> 
> Should not be having power issues, AX850 PSU, my UPS says its only drawing about 450-ish at load so im barely at 50% of its capacity...


Since how long do you have that PSU? I know they released it back in 2010.

I was getting huge crashes with any oc on cpu / gpu's (albeit in sli) with a 5 year old corsair hx1000w. It apparently had lived it's life. Could be rippling bad on the 12v if you had it for many years. Hence the instability.

Yea, check with heaven.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> My final stable settings. I'm very happy haha. Can't push any further without the driver crashing but at these clocks it's been stable for over an hour in Heaven and I've done a couple of Firestrike runs. I'll be sure to game on it some more tomorrow to ensure it is indeed stable


firestrike results ?


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Since how long do you have that PSU? I know they released it back in 2010.
> 
> I was getting huge crashes with any oc on cpu / gpu's (albeit in sli) with a 5 year old corsair hx1000w. It apparently had lived it's life. Could be rippling bad on the 12v if you had it for many years. Hence the instability.
> 
> Yea, check with heaven.


2011.. I really hope not.. ripping the PSU out of my rig would not be fun to be honest...

That said eVGA was nice enough to include a coupon for up to 50% off a PSU in the box..


----------



## skkane

How nice of them









I'd say test with another PSU from a friend or smth to see if that's the cause of everything. Yea, i know it sucks, just had to go thru it myself but I got a new case to make it more "fun"


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How nice of them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say test with another PSU from a friend or smth to see if that's the cause of everything.


No, cause his friend PSU could be crap too. download OCCT and do a PSU test.


----------



## skkane

A rich friend with a new 300$+ corsair / seasonic unit


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> My final stable settings. I'm very happy haha. Can't push any further without the driver crashing but at these clocks it's been stable for over an hour in Heaven and I've done a couple of Firestrike runs. I'll be sure to game on it some more tomorrow to ensure it is indeed stable


I think that's the highest clocks i've seen someone get on air. Luckbox much with that card?


----------



## charlievoviii

I really don't think it's the PSU since he can't even run at stock bios and stock clock. RMA that card cause it's not working as advertise.


----------



## KenjiS

You assume my friends live in the same state.. Or have desktops... lol

im out of luck in those cases, i either have to hope Best Buy has something OK enough to test..

but it seems like maybe 3dMark was just throwing a tantrum, 2 runs of Unigine ran fine, Ultra Quality, Extreme Tesselation, 1440p. 2x AA Fullscren:



No basis for comparison here tho...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Question. I got a evga 980ti with the new ac+ cooler. Is the regular version not SC. Have it with a modified bios locked at 1.174mv for 1455 core stock memory. Got a backplate for it as well. Got a AiO water cooler on it.

GPU temps are under control below 57c. My question would be if the backplate gets that crazy hot like that? I cannot even let my fingers touch it for a few second without gettin so hot that I have to remove them. I have thekraken with the vrm fan plus a side pci fan blowing air on it.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> You assume my friends live in the same state.. Or have desktops... lol
> 
> im out of luck in those cases, i either have to hope Best Buy has something OK enough to test..
> 
> but it seems like maybe 3dMark was just throwing a tantrum, 2 runs of Unigine ran fine, Ultra Quality, Extreme Tesselation, 1440p. 2x AA Fullscren:
> 
> 
> 
> No basis for comparison here tho...


3Dmark is a better test for stability than Unigine. It load the GPU way more. Why don't you go play Witcher, Battlefield 4, or GTA V with the same resolution you ran those benchmark at and see if it crash after couple hours ? when test for overclock stability one synthetic benchmark test and call it stable is stupid. Unigine is the worst one to pick for that.


----------



## KenjiS

Boosted core +150... So far so good.. seems it WAS just 3dMark pitching a fit...

-edit- and yes im going to go play some games right now lol..


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Question. I got a evga 980ti with the new ac+ cooler. Is the regular version not SC. Have it with a modified bios locked at 1.174mv for 1455 core stock memory. Got a backplate for it as well. Got a AiO water cooler on it.
> 
> GPU temps are under control below 57c. My question would be if the backplate gets that crazy hot like that? I cannot even let my fingers touch it for a few second without gettin so hot that I have to remove them. I have thekraken with the vrm fan plus a side pci fan blowing air on it.


answer is YES. did you expect the card to be cold ? Why don't you also touch your CPU area on the back of your mobo while it's full load and tell me if it's cold








couple threads back some other kid have the same question. i don't why people are touching thing anyway. it's almost like a fetish or something.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> pretty nice day in southern california today isn't it ? Finally no more 100F.


I would kill to have 100F year round in Chicago.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I would kill to have 100F year round in Chicago.


so you can ride your bike all year round. I got you







. I ride my R6 all year round, well except for when it rains.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I would kill to have 100F year round in Chicago.


I dont mind the heat im from Puerto Rico but jesus the humidity here is "HORRIBLE"


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> answer is YES. did you expect the card to be cold ? Why don't you also touch your CPU area on the back of your mobo while it's full load and tell me if it's cold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couple threads back some other kid have the same question. i don't why people are touching thing anyway. it's almost like a fetish or something.


I know it gets hot. But i wasnt expecting that it was going to be that hot. Look at temps good. Touch backplate wth is going on lol.


----------



## Acention

Have a question about voltage and how it affects Maxwell cards and boost clock.

So I know / have read that Maxwell doesn't respond well to voltage, I understand that. What I have been searching for and haven't been able to come up with answer to, at least in my search, is does voltage directly affect core clock?

For instance. I have a 980TI Classified. The card runs at 1.212mv according to afterburner up until it hits 58C, then voltage drops to 1.20. When the card is at 1.212mv Afterburner shows I have a boost clock of 1491mhz on the core. When the card drops down to 1.20mv Afterburner says the core is running at 1479mhz on the core. Both of these are at +100mhz on the core.

So my question boils down to, when my card pulls back voltage from 1.212 to 1.20 do I actually lose those 12mhz? I am not going to sweat 12mhz but I am just hoping to better understand how everything fits together.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> I know it gets hot. But i wasnt expecting that it was going to be that hot. Look at temps good. Touch backplate wth is going on lol.


The temp is measure at the GPU chip not the whole card. Your watercooled is only at the GPU chip too. You don't touch the back of your mobo do you ? if temp look good and stable in game. Enjoy the card.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acention*
> 
> Have a question about voltage and how it affects Maxwell cards and boost clock.
> 
> So I know / have read that Maxwell doesn't respond well to voltage, I understand that. What I have been searching for and haven't been able to come up with answer to, at least in my search, is does voltage directly affect core clock?
> 
> For instance. I have a 980TI Classified. The card runs at 1.212mv according to afterburner up until it hits 58C, then voltage drops to 1.20. When the card is at 1.212mv Afterburner shows I have a boost clock of 1491mhz on the core. When the card drops down to 1.20mv Afterburner says the core is running at 1479mhz on the core. Both of these are at +100mhz on the core.
> 
> So my question boils down to, when my card pulls back voltage from 1.212 to 1.20 do I actually lose those 12mhz? I am not going to sweat 12mhz but I am just hoping to better understand how everything fits together.


it's normal. Two thing will factor the throttle down are Temp and power limit. If you want to stop the throttle than you will need custom bios.


----------



## rexbinary

I'm about to transition from lurker to member.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about to transition from lurker to member.


Welcome to the thread. Prepare for high temp on those cards.


----------



## KenjiS

I'm playing woT and laughing as im getting 100fps or so and my card is running at 57 degrees with the fans off... my rig is silent XD


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> I'm playing woT and laughing as im getting 100fps or so and my card is running at 57 degrees with the fans off... my rig is silent XD


nice


----------



## mbze430

I like to touch hot cpu and gpu so I can say..... "that's hot"

@charlievovii yes that 100f weather suck balls. Glad it's back to the mid 80s


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I like to touch hot cpu and gpu so I can say..... "that's hot"
> 
> @charlievovii yes that 100f weather suck balls. Glad it's back to the mid 80s


lol. We need rain so badly. Clean the air and streets.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> lol. We need rain so badly. Clean the air and streets.


They say we are going to get a good el nino this year suppose to rain all the way till 2016


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> They say we are going to get a good el nino this year suppose to rain all the way till 2016


Can't predict the weather.









with all the drought we're going to need EL DIABLO instead of El Nino.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I like to touch hot cpu and gpu so I can say..... "that's hot"
> 
> @charlievovii yes that 100f weather suck balls. Glad it's back to the mid 80s


Hah you are complaining about 100f?

We've hit 118F here in western Australia this summer (January-February Period this year).

Aircon is nearly a requirement to live in this state.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Hah you are complaining about 100f?
> 
> We've hit 118F here in western Australia this summer (January-February Period this year).
> 
> Aircon is nearly a requirement to live in this state.


You don't know what hot is until you are wearing fully combat gears, carry 105lbs backpack walking in the desert in Iraq, drinking hot water while your boots bottom are melting.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Question. I got a evga 980ti with the new ac+ cooler. Is the regular version not SC. Have it with a modified bios locked at 1.174mv for 1455 core stock memory. Got a backplate for it as well. Got a AiO water cooler on it.
> 
> GPU temps are under control below 57c. My question would be if the backplate gets that crazy hot like that? I cannot even let my fingers touch it for a few second without gettin so hot that I have to remove them...


If you have an Aio on the gpu and overclocking/overvolting you may need to do a few things.

Which aio are you using?

If it uses the stock cooler for the vrm and memory cooling you should alter your fan profile to more agressive. Your gpu temp is may be used to determine temps and the fans won't kick in to cool the other components.

If you want, you could also get more serious about the cooling by getting some heat sinks and putting them on the hot components, while still altering your fan profile.

Next you could get a spot cooling fan for the backplate. It will help by essentially using the backplate as a heat sink, since it does (evga) come with heat transfer tape for the ram.

Finally you may want to get an infrared thermometer to check for hot spots.

Extremely high temps through components may reduce the life of your card or kill it. This goes quadruple if you're overvoltaging.

*excuse the grammar, posting from autocorrect hell.


----------



## Applejack

Is there a way to check why video card graphics driver is crashing? Perhaps a log of reasons why past crashes happened?

I got artifacts and had to reboot after about 8-9 hours gaming which makes me suspect my current stable is not stable after all. Although I did add an additional +5mv and raised power limit by 10% about 3 hours in after a previous crash due to Pwr/Vrel most likely.

I keep getting Vrel in my prefcap but have no idea how to fix it. Maybe raising default clock in BIOS?? (ノಠ益ಠ)ノ彡┻━┻


----------



## carlhil2

Just missed 200fps..


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just missed 200fps..


damn nice. Dat average FPS.







I'm going to do my now. BRB


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just missed 200fps..


Nice.

Out of topic. How do you like those AKG Q 701 Quincy Jones headphones for gaming? I currently have the HD558(movies and casual gaming) and HD598(competitive fps gaming) and DT 990 PRO(waiting to receive them) I was told nice things about the 701.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Out of topic. How do you like those AKG Q 701 Quincy Jones headphones for gaming? I currently have the HD558(movies and casual gaming) and HD598(competitive fps gaming) and DT 990 PRO(waiting to receive them) I was told nice things about the 701.


That's all that I use them for now, gaming. work very well, love the detail...I use my SoundMAGIC for my music/beat making now...my MPD18 is still rocking..with the right software, which, is very expensive..


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That's all that I use them for now, gaming. work very well, love the detail...I use my SoundMAGIC for my music/beat making now...


How is the soundstage and bass?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> How is the soundstage and bass?


It's soundstage is what it is great at, the bass is there in explosions and whatnot. makes in-game music sound better..


----------



## DunePilot

Check out ultrasone stuff... as an alternative to AKG. Its hand made German for professional audio. Been using their cans for about 5 years.

As far as high end monitors you can't go wrong with JBL. and a dual XLR splitter.

Colored sound:
http://ultrasone-shop.com/us/8-ultrasone-hfi

Neutral as possible for accurate mixing:
http://ultrasone-shop.com/us/5-ultrasone-pro

I use the Pro 750 and will vouch for them.

http://ultrasone-shop.com/us/ultrasone-pro/12-ultrasone-pro-550-.html


----------



## Lordevan83

anyone have display port problems with the gtx980 ti? I jsut moved my EVGA 980 ti SC from my MSI X99S Mpower mobo with i7 5820k to my Asus Maximus VII Impact with i7 4790k, and the display ports don't work. The DVI socket seems to work fine. Am I dealing with a monitor or nvidia driver issue?


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> You don't know what hot is until you are wearing fully combat gears, carry 105lbs backpack walking in the desert in Iraq, drinking hot water while your boots bottom are melting.


We could compare temps all day! 118F (48C) is an average day, I've worked out in the Kimberly setting up satellites for comms for a company I worked for, air temp in the field was 55C, ground was 62C... it was deadly to go out there during the day, had to do all the work during the night time, and even then, still 35C.

*you can convert if you need to know what it is in F.

The extra baggage would be a killer, probably why I will never do my service for the army..... I refuse to take orders mostly though


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> anyone have display port problems with the gtx980 ti? I jsut moved my EVGA 980 ti SC from my MSI X99S Mpower mobo with i7 5820k to my Asus Maximus VII Impact with i7 4790k, and the display ports don't work. The DVI socket seems to work fine. Am I dealing with a monitor or nvidia driver issue?


I had all kind of issues at mine and it turns out it was because I was running UltraMon software, if you have anything like that be sure you set up the monitors in UltraMon, I was trying to set it up with Display Settings and Nvidia Control Panel for two days before I figured out my problem, could not for the life of me figure out why my 3rd and 4th monitors werent being detected or were showing up as generic and blank screens.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> anyone have display port problems with the gtx980 ti? I jsut moved my EVGA 980 ti SC from my MSI X99S Mpower mobo with i7 5820k to my Asus Maximus VII Impact with i7 4790k, and the display ports don't work. The DVI socket seems to work fine. Am I dealing with a monitor or nvidia driver issue?


try this. Plug your monitor in and boot it up with DVI. Once you're Windows fully booted, disconnect that DVI and plugin the DP. Report back.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> We could compare temps all day! 118F (48C) is an average day, I've worked out in the Kimberly setting up satellites for comms for a company I worked for, air temp in the field was 55C, ground was 62C... it was deadly to go out there during the day, had to do all the work during the night time, and even then, still 35C.
> 
> *you can convert if you need to know what it is in F.
> 
> The extra baggage would be a killer, probably why I will never do my service for the army..... I refuse to take orders mostly though


similar temp to Iraq.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> similar temp to Iraq.


I don't envy you.... that's for sure!


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> If you have an Aio on the gpu and overclocking/overvolting you may need to do a few things.
> 
> Which aio are you using?
> 
> If it uses the stock cooler for the vrm and memory cooling you should alter your fan profile to more agressive. Your gpu temp is may be used to determine temps and the fans won't kick in to cool the other components.
> 
> If you want, you could also get more serious about the cooling by getting some heat sinks and putting them on the hot components, while still altering your fan profile.
> 
> Next you could get a spot cooling fan for the backplate. It will help by essentially using the backplate as a heat sink, since it does (evga) come with heat transfer tape for the ram.
> 
> Finally you may want to get an infrared thermometer to check for hot spots.
> 
> Extremely high temps through components may reduce the life of your card or kill it. This goes quadruple if you're overvoltaging.
> 
> *excuse the grammar, posting from autocorrect hell.


Im not really overvolting the card, i capped her to 1.174mV [MAX] bios modded at 1455 stable and i get nice temps. She do more but the voltage is asking for and the heat is not worth the effort.

This is 5hrs on heaven, stabilize on 57c


Its just that backplate gets stupid hot and i got a 290 and i know whats stupid hot is lol


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> how is it odd? your GPU work way harder at 4K than 1080P. 4x more pixels. It uses more VRAM. Make more heat. It's like saying the guy who carry 100lbs should easily carry 400lbs and run at same speed and distances. LMAO


That's a pretty bad analogy. When a device is working at 99% capacity in one way @ a certain temp what difference does it make operating at another at 99%. It is still operating at 99% load. if my card was running at 50% usage at 1440p then that would make more sense in this case.

But like the other posters noted that the TDP does rise and the power limit becomes a major factor.


----------



## Dizzy8108

If I am running 980 Ti's in SLI (2x) is it worth it to upgrade to X99 for the dual PCIe x16? Do the 980 Ti's even use saturate the x8 lanes?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> If I am running 980 Ti's in SLI (2x) is it worth it to upgrade to X99 for the dual PCIe x16? Do the 980 Ti's even use saturate the x8 lanes?


What are you running now?

8x pci-E 3.0 is plenty for 980TIs. Upgrade to x99 for the 6 - 8 cores.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dizzy8108*
> 
> If I am running 980 Ti's in SLI (2x) is it worth it to upgrade to X99 for the dual PCIe x16? Do the 980 Ti's even use saturate the x8 lanes?


I did that and maybe 5 extra fps in gta v. But i'm thinking it has more to do with the 6 cores then with the 16x pci-e speed. Not worth the money unless you want to upgrade for other reasons.

edit: if i'm seeing nothing gaming wise coming from z87 to x99 I bet you'd see nothing but more of it... switching from z97.

But less money in your account means that you are more free, or is that not what they say?


----------



## Dizzy8108

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What are you running now?
> 
> 8x pci-E 3.0 is plenty for 980TIs. Upgrade to x99 for the 6 - 8 cores.


I'm currently running 4790k on an Asus z97-AR motherboard. Limited to dual x8 lanes in SLI. I don't need to upgrade, I just like to dream and act foolishly upon those dreams.


----------



## boi801

hello!!

I got a inno3d 980ti that boosts to 1490Mhz and a skylake at 4.6MHz.

This is my score:
Fire strike

Fire strike extreme


thanks!


----------



## WebTourist

*FIRE STRIKE link* @1550/8400



Valley @1550/8500



Heaven @1550/8400


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Well my Palit decided it was time to irritate me, see here:




Very awful ticking coming from the fans... decided to return it and got myself an MSI instead


----------



## muhd86

ok i am geting a strange issue here ---my evga sc acx 2.0 980ti boosts to 1500mhz when i stree test as gpuz shows 1500mhz in the sensors tabls , when i run a benchmark 3d mark 11 i see that the core is at 1433 some times 1450 temps are cool , i have applyied the oc setings even so what gives .

or is it that after burner is showing wrong data .

gpuz street test screen clearly shows card is boosting to 1500mhz but why does 3d mark 11 show the same test as 1433 or 1450 for that matter when it should be boosting to 1500mhz


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im not really overvolting the card, i capped her to 1.174mV [MAX] bios modded at 1455 stable and i get nice temps. She do more but the voltage is asking for and the heat is not worth the effort.
> 
> This is 5hrs on heaven, stabilize on 57c
> 
> 
> Its just that backplate gets stupid hot and i got a 290 and i know whats stupid hot is lol


Still the original question of which AIO you are using remains?

What I did was alter my fan profile so that my previous high, 77C which I set my fan to 90%, is now hitting 52C. So my new fan profile sets my fan to 90% at 55C so I can be sure to exhaust the hot VRM and RAM heat. This may be moot if you've just attached an AIO and left the VRMs and RAM to manage themselves.

Sounds like you're getting nice (enough) clocks at good voltage, but we'd all hate to see you damage the life of your card.


----------



## LARGE FARVA

After returning 3 evga sc 2.0 and a g1 for crap overclocks I landed an 81% G1..been running 1541 mhz +500 mem for a week with not 1 crash. On air with stock bios
http://i.imgur.com/UKJyZFO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/oFm2qTY.png


----------



## funfordcobra

Jesus man use spoilers when posting loads of pics. Most only like to view 1 or 2..


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Jesus man use spoilers when posting loads of pics. Most only like to view 1 or 2..


he thoughts this was Show and Shine thread.


----------



## mbze430

I wonder if he is bald then.....


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Still on dial up?


----------



## Methodical

Hey at least the images are in focus, sharp and have good white balance - better than 99% of images I've seen posted otherwise. He must have some photography skills.


----------



## mbze430

well he used a side lighting so we can give him the photographer title


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Hey at least the images are in focus, sharp and have good white balance - better than 99% of images I've seen posted otherwise. He must have some photography skills.


Lol, true, including mine:OUCH!!!!


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Well my Palit decided it was time to irritate me, see here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very awful ticking coming from the fans... decided to return it and got myself an MSI instead


is your case always open ? maybe too much dust got in it.


----------



## bagoshi

Just got two evga 980 ti sc. I now believe asic means very little. One card is 69% and the other was 72%. The 69% can get up to 1488mhz and the 72% cant get past 1430mhz.


----------



## charlievoviii

Who here got extra MGSV
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bagoshi*
> 
> Just got two evga 980 ti sc. I now believe asic means very little. One card is 69% and the other was 72%. The 69% can get up to 1488mhz and the 72% cant get past 1430mhz.


How high you can overclock is base on your GPU Chip, nothing have to do with ASIC.I'm not going to go into detail since this subject have been beaten to death. ?Not even couple pages back also. You can google or read more about it. If only people would learn to read the log inside GPU-Z, instead of just punching in numbers and expect stuffs to work. We wouldnt have so many repeating questions.


----------



## KenjiS

Man I gotta say.. I never owned a flagship level card before until now, I can certainly see why theyre worth the extra $$

I mean look, 970 is a great card, especially for the price, but the 980 Ti is just in a different league with how -stable- everything is.. It has little to do with average, min and max framerates but just how silken smooth everything is... which i suppose is Frametime Variance... lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Man I gotta say.. I never owned a flagship level card before until now, I can certainly see why theyre worth the extra $$
> 
> I mean look, 970 is a great card, especially for the price, but the 980 Ti is just in a different league with how -stable- everything is.. It has little to do with average, min and max framerates but just how silken smooth everything is... which i suppose is Frametime Variance... lol


I thought the same thing going from 2x980 to my first Titan X. yeah, sli 980 is faster, but, TX was SO smooth...


----------



## ATXJayhawk

Best Windows 10 driver right now?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

980ti Classy SLI Firestrike score *27083*

Running at 1520ish, but has thermal throttle during games. I score about 50points less by running at 1505mhz. I sure need water blocks and today's heat wave in Chicago isn't helping Wimpy Maxwell with thermal throttling.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8435536


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 980ti Classy SLI Firestrike score *27083*
> 
> Running at 1520ish, but has thermal throttle during games. I score about 50points less by running at 1505mhz. I sure need water blocks and today's heat wave in Chicago isn't helping Wimpy Maxwell with thermal throttling.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8435536


Some more cooling will probably get you into the 28-29k mark I'd say.

You are about 4000 off my graphics scores, but your physics is 2000 more, but your combined is only 300 off. Nice run man!

Really wish I could push this 5930k abit more, but 4.6ghz is INSANELY hot to run a 3dmark pass, I've settled for 4.5 daily.


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> 980ti Classy SLI Firestrike score *27083*
> 
> Running at 1520ish, but has thermal throttle during games. I score about 50points less by running at 1505mhz. I sure need water blocks and today's heat wave in Chicago isn't helping Wimpy Maxwell with thermal throttling.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8435536


The Maxwell luvs the cool and doesn't need voltage to prove it....... until it's super cool.









SS


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> The Maxwell luvs the cool and doesn't need voltage to prove it....... until it's super cool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SS


Single card - air cooler May get you by. 2 cards even with great air flow and max fan speed clock speeds are greatly reduced because the card hits 80C.

So what? that it takes less voltage, if if once it feels a little heat, it throttles. I didn't mind pumping voltage on Kepler to reach certain clock speeds. I wouldn't mind having to pump some volts into Maxwell, I just wish I'd didn't be so delicate and sensitive to temps.


----------



## DunePilot

With custom fan profiles, what temp are you guys setting 100% to kick in? I have mine set at 60 I think, not at the house, can't remember exactly.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok i am geting a strange issue here ---my evga sc acx 2.0 980ti boosts to 1500mhz when i stree test as gpuz shows 1500mhz in the sensors tabls , when i run a benchmark 3d mark 11 i see that the core is at 1433 some times 1450 temps are cool , i have applyied the oc setings even so what gives .
> 
> or is it that after burner is showing wrong data .
> 
> gpuz street test screen clearly shows card is boosting to 1500mhz but why does 3d mark 11 show the same test as 1433 or 1450 for that matter when it should be boosting to 1500mhz


any help here ----


----------



## charlievoviii

..........


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> any help here ----


Different load on the cards?

I'd say the GPU-Z stress test is purely for getting the pci-e lanes up to full speed. 3DMark loads up the gpu-z's harder than the gpu-z test?


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> ok i am geting a strange issue here ---my evga sc acx 2.0 980ti boosts to 1500mhz when i stree test as gpuz shows 1500mhz in the sensors tabls ,when i run a benchmark 3d mark 11 i see that the core is at 1433 some times 1450 temps are cool, i have applyied the oc setings even so what gives .
> 
> or is it that after burner is showing wrong data .
> 
> gpuz street test screen clearly shows card is boosting to 1500mhz but why does 3d mark 11 show the same test as 1433 or 1450 for that matter when it should be boosting to 1500mhz


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> any help here ----


calm your horses. First how did you see the GPUZ clock while you're inside the benchmark or game ? Is there a log file from GPUZ ? BTW GPUZ test is not a stress test, it a test to show what PCI lane you're running.







Better yet run 3dmark in windowed mode and have GPU-Z open at the same and look at the clock speed. They will be the same. 3Dmark will load your PC fully. The different clocks while in benchmarks or games is normal. The GPU will throttle base on temp and powerlimit. Worst case it will crash if your overclock is not stable.

Amazing how much time and headaches you can save yourself by just READ. So you clicked start without even read what it does ?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ATXJayhawk*
> 
> Best Windows 10 driver right now?


I got my best Firestrike-Score with 355.60 under Build 10525 (still on Air): 21908

Build 10532 + 355.80 or 355.82 are terrible (slow / low scores).


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I got my best Firestrike-Score with 355.60 under Build 10525 (still on Air): 21908
> 
> Build 10532 + 355.80 or 355.82 are terrible (slow / low scores).


Don't say that..... i'm going to have to re-run my awesome scores on that driver instead! I wanna get back to playing games now damn you!


----------



## DunePilot

By the way.... only an hour into it but that first hour of Metal Gear was the best first hour of any video game I have ever played, it was like a freaking movie. Really set the pace for the rest of the game, looking to put in a little time on it over the weekend.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Don't say that..... i'm going to have to re-run my awesome scores on that driver instead! I wanna get back to playing games now damn you!


My Score is not such good, but I loose ~2500 Total-Score with the later Build + Drivers.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> My Score is not such good, but I loose ~2500 Total-Score with the later Build + Drivers.


Got any results links for those 2?

Would like to compare the 2 to see which is affecting you, graphics or physics?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Got any results links for those 2?
> 
> Would like to compare the 2 to see which is affecting you, graphics or physics?


Ok, here again the best one:

21908 => Build 10525 + v355.60

Here are some to compare:

19848 => Build 10532 + v355.80

19939 => Build 10532 + v355.80

20422 => Build 10532 + v355.80

19856 => Build 10532 + v355.82

19166 => Build 10532 + v355.82

19891 => Build 10532 + v355.82

Should give you a picture.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bagoshi*
> 
> Just got two evga 980 ti sc. I now believe asic means very little. One card is 69% and the other was 72%. The 69% can get up to 1488mhz and the 72% cant get past 1430mhz.


Jayz2scents has a video specifically on what you stated. I don't even think twice about that # - just play games and have fun.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Ok, here again the best one:
> 
> 21908 => Build 10525 + v355.60
> 
> Here are some to compare:
> 
> 19848 => Build 10532 + v355.80
> 
> 19939 => Build 10532 + v355.80
> 
> 20422 => Build 10532 + v355.80
> 
> 19856 => Build 10532 + v355.82
> 
> 19166 => Build 10532 + v355.82
> 
> 19891 => Build 10532 + v355.82
> 
> Should give you a picture.


Cant really categorically compare them unfortunately, they are all at different clock speeds!

But yeah, that is some massive drops in graphics scores regardless...............

DAMNIT! i don't wanna bench anymore this week...... LOL


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Cant really categorically compare them unfortunately, they are all at different clock speeds!
> 
> But yeah, that is some massive drops in graphics scores regardless...............
> 
> DAMNIT! i don't wanna bench anymore this week...... LOL


There are rumours that a new build is just around the corner, so I will just wait for it at the moment.

The drop's in the scores is just too large and I extra did the last run with the same settings as the top-score one.

Fingers-crossed that I will get soon my blocks + backplates.


----------



## KickAssCop

Has anyone tested how much of a difference is between windows 7 and windows 10 for 3dmark numbers?


----------



## TONSCHUH

My Backplates will leave EK tomorrow night and will come together with the blocks from JP Computer Solutions

==> Blocks ==> EK-FC980Ti STRIX Acetal VGA Water Block

==> Backplates ==> EK-FC980 STRIX GTX Ti Black Backplate


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Has anyone tested how much of a difference is between windows 7 and windows 10 for 3dmark numbers?


Windows 10 give higher scores.


----------



## skkane

I got almost 2000 point lower score in firestrike 1080p test with windows 7 64bit vs win10 64bit. The win7 was installed on a HDD vs SSD for win10 and i did not spend much time tweaking the OS. It was a clean install though, with SP1.


----------



## 00riddler

My active backplate should arrive this saturday.
I am really exited to see the impact on VRM and general board temperatures.

Link to active backplate


----------



## carlhil2

So, what's up with the Classifieds, are they hitting 1500 on the regular? thinking about picking up 2 at my local MC. I have til Monday to pick them up, decisions...


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> So, what's up with the Classifieds, are they hitting 1500 on the regular? thinking about picking up 2 at my local MC. I have til Monday to pick them up, decisions...


It is all up to the silicon lottery. 1475 boost is the lowest I have seen. 1570 the highest. Mine is 1500-1515 Mhz in games 1535 in Firestrike. ASIC is 74%. On average I would have to assume you will get 1500. Just make sure you have a well vented case. The Classy produces a lot of heat when pushed.


----------



## bardm

Speaking of classifieds..i finally started playing bioshock infinite (first game playing for fun since installing my card) ...what I thought was a stable oc (+75 core for 1480mhz, +400 mem, stock volts) after significant benching and some gaming (batman), proved to not hold up (one game crash, multiple game bench utility crashes, usually before it even starts).

So then I started playing on stock clocks, and found the bench tool still crashed after running the first time!! Updated to latest n idia drivers (aug 31 I think), and bench crashing stopped. Going to try playing with +70 core (1474mhz) and +300 mem to see if this is stable. Sucks bc it appears I wasted several hours due to crap drivers.

My temps also seem to get up to 65c easily after playing for a few minutes, which kicks the fans up to 80% (I think 75c I have fans at 100%), and they are super loud at this level. Assuming high temps bc px reports 1.2v out of the box. Oh well. Hopefully reducing my core and mem a bit prevents further crashes so I can just game (damn you, ocd...you win)


----------



## bardm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> It is all up to the silicon lottery. 1475 boost is the lowest I have seen. 1570 the highest. Mine is 1500-1515 Mhz in games 1535 in Firestrike. ASIC is 74%. On average I would have to assume you will get 1500. Just make sure you have a well vented case. The Classy produces a lot of heat when pushed.


Stock volts?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00riddler*
> 
> My active backplate should arrive this saturday.
> I am really exited to see the impact on VRM and general board temperatures.
> 
> Link to active backplate


I'm looking at the back of my Zotac 980 TI AMP! card and I don't see any reason why anyone would want a backplate on it. At least on my card, there isn't anything worth cooling down in the back. Active or passively.

Am I missing something? I know the Titan X have memory on the back side... but since 980 TI have half of that, there is nothing on the back.....

My Zotac 980 TI AMP! comes with a backplate... but it has no thermal pad touching anything in the back.

Oh and I am using an Aquacomputer 980 TI waterblock on mine.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Ah the Aquacomputer active backplate... nice stuff, mount a heatpipe on the backplate, make it distribute the heat to where the water enters or exits the block, so that it's being transferred into the water... very nice








Too bad it's not black, I would really have liked that








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I'm looking at the back of my Zotac 980 TI AMP! card and I don't see any reason why anyone would want a backplate on it. At least on my card, there isn't anything worth cooling down in the back. Active or passively.
> 
> Am I missing something? I know the Titan X have memory on the back side... but since 980 TI have half of that, there is nothing on the back.....
> 
> My Zotac 980 TI AMP! comes with a backplate... but it has no thermal pad touching anything in the back.
> 
> Oh and I am using an Aquacomputer 980 TI waterblock on mine.


You are missing something, but I totally understand because I didn't understand either, until a couple of years ago.

You see when EK Waterblocks introduced the backplates, a couple of them would come with thermal pads, not only for the memory but also on the backside of the VRM area.
Basically it helps sucking/drawing the heat OUT of the VRM area on (or into) the backplate, thereby distributing the heat.

Kind of like what the backplate of the Arctic Xtreme IV backplate does, although that's much bigger so it should help more








If you install the Xtreme IV cooler on your videocard, with that backplate, you don't install heatsinks ON the VRM's anymore.

So basically the EK backplate helps with cooling the VRM area, be it in a passive way.

I hope this clears it up for you?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Ah the Aquacomputer active backplate... nice stuff, mount a heatpipe on the backplate, make it distribute the heat to where the water enters or exits the block, so that it's being transferred into the water... very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not black, I would really have liked that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing something, but I totally understand because I didn't understand either, until a couple of years ago.
> 
> You see when EK Waterblocks introduced the backplates, a couple of them would come with thermal pads, not only for the memory but also on the backside of the VRM area.
> Basically it helps sucking/drawing the heat OUT of the VRM area on (or into) the backplate, thereby distributing the heat.
> 
> Kind of like what the backplate of the Arctic Xtreme IV backplate does, although that's much bigger so it should help more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you install the Xtreme IV cooler on your videocard, with that backplate, you don't install heatsinks ON the VRM's anymore.
> 
> So basically the EK backplate helps with cooling the VRM area, be it in a passive way.
> 
> I hope this clears it up for you?


I did the pencil vmod on both my cards and ran up the voltage to 1.35 I never saw a dip on the voltage measuring behind the GPU. although my card never can stabilize beyond 1550mhz regardless of the voltage I gave it.

I guess my real question is... at what point, from a performance perspective do you say, "ok, I need a backplate to cool off the VRM from the underside?"


----------



## curufinwewins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Ah the Aquacomputer active backplate... nice stuff, mount a heatpipe on the backplate, make it distribute the heat to where the water enters or exits the block, so that it's being transferred into the water... very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too bad it's not black, I would really have liked that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are missing something, but I totally understand because I didn't understand either, until a couple of years ago.
> 
> You see when EK Waterblocks introduced the backplates, a couple of them would come with thermal pads, not only for the memory but also on the backside of the VRM area.
> Basically it helps sucking/drawing the heat OUT of the VRM area on (or into) the backplate, thereby distributing the heat.
> 
> Kind of like what the backplate of the Arctic Xtreme IV backplate does, although that's much bigger so it should help more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you install the Xtreme IV cooler on your videocard, with that backplate, you don't install heatsinks ON the VRM's anymore.
> 
> So basically the EK backplate helps with cooling the VRM area, be it in a passive way.
> 
> I hope this clears it up for you?


There is another reason...

http://media.bestofmicro.com/H/S/503488/original/MSI-R9-390X-Gaming-Gaming-8G-Back.jpg

Backplates when done correctly look amazing. Pcb's don't.
http://www.legitreviews.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/gtx980ti-pcb-back.jpg

Maybe, I'm shallow, but if I am going to spend this much on a graphics card, and it IS going to be in a windowed case, then I need the top of that card to look good.


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I'm looking at the back of my Zotac 980 TI AMP! card and I don't see any reason why anyone would want a backplate on it. At least on my card, there isn't anything worth cooling down in the back. Active or passively.
> 
> Am I missing something? I know the Titan X have memory on the back side... but since 980 TI have half of that, there is nothing on the back.....
> 
> My Zotac 980 TI AMP! comes with a backplate... but it has no thermal pad touching anything in the back.
> 
> Oh and I am using an Aquacomputer 980 TI waterblock on mine.


I will user thermal pads between the backlpate and the pcb where the GPU, RAMs and the VRMs are mounted.
This is an example how it could look like (i think i will use an extra pad at the end of the card):



I will feel better knowing that the VRMs won't get too hot and the complete PCB will be cooler --> lower power consumption.
The only thing i can tell you now is that the back of the PCB where VRMs are mounted has a temperature of about 60°C.
So how high do you think is the real temperature of the VRMs?

I am using a Gigabyte Reference card (no backplate).
I had an Inno3D X3 before and that backplate was extremely hot as the rest of the card.

So it's just a precaution (card is draining 320W++) and the fun to mod it


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I did the pencil vmod on both my cards and ran up the voltage to 1.35 I never saw a dip on the voltage measuring behind the GPU. although my card never can stabilize beyond 1550mhz regardless of the voltage I gave it.
> 
> I guess my real question is... at what point, from a performance perspective do you say, "ok, I need a backplate to cool off the VRM from the underside?"


Maybe you don't need it... but it won't hurt either, and yes a backplate simply looks awesome


----------



## HeavyUser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> any help here ----


Try turning on K Boost in Precision X, I had the same issue and that fixed it.


----------



## mbze430

Well, I don't know if you have your waterblock running already or not. But I can tell you this. My 2 cards temperatures are much lower from the back side then when it had the stock Zotac backplate on it.

To each to their own. But if someone was to buy the backplates for esthetics reason. By all means. But for performance, and the actual benefits of having a backplate for the 980 TI. with my personal testing it's unnecessary

There are IR pictures out there for the Titan X cards, and the VRAM runs much hotter than the VRM. I can see why you need it. 980 TI... no reason at all (performance aspect)

And this information is for those that have asked the same question that I have, "what is the true benefit of a cooling backplate, and when do you really need it?"


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Well, I don't know if you have your waterblock running already or not. But I can tell you this. My 2 cards temperatures are much lower from the back side then when it had the stock Zotac backplate on it.
> 
> To each to their own. But if someone was to buy the backplates for esthetics reason. By all means. But for performance, and the actual benefits of having a backplate for the 980 TI. with my personal testing it's unnecessary
> 
> There are IR pictures out there for the Titan X cards, and the VRAM runs much hotter than the VRM. I can see why you need it. 980 TI... no reason at all (performance aspect)
> 
> And this information is for those that have asked the same question that I have, "what is the true benefit of a cooling backplate, and when do you really need it?"


An aqua computer full cover waterblock is allready mounted.
Cooling both sides of the card just fells better.

I can't tell you if you really "do" need a backplate or heatsinks at the back of your card.
I think i could make sense when you are pushing it to the max, e.g. extreme voltages 1.28V or above.

But bare in mind, the reference PCB is designed for the standard TDP of 250W and so are the VRMs.
Of course that's not their limit but keeping them cooler will make them last longer.


----------



## dVeLoPe

strix in stock at the egg for anyone who wants one


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00riddler*
> 
> An aqua computer full cover waterblock is allready mounted.
> Cooling both sides of the card just fells better.
> 
> I can't tell you if you really "do" need a backplate or heatsinks at the back of your card.
> I think i could make sense when you are pushing it to the max, e.g. extreme voltages 1.28V or above.
> 
> But bare in mind, the reference PCB is designed for the standard TDP of 250W and so are the VRMs.
> Of course that's not their limit but keeping them cooler will make them last longer.


Feeling and necessity are two different things.

I am also running Aquacomputer waterblocks. have you actually taken a temp probe on the back side of the card where the VRM sits?

Like I said In my previous post. I have push the voltage to 1.35 which is plenty more than it needs on air/water. having using a DMM to monitor the voltage on the back of the GPU, it never dropped voltage during 100% GPU load.


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Feeling and necessity are two different things.
> 
> I am also running Aquacomputer waterblocks. have you actually taken a temp probe on the back side of the card where the VRM sits?
> 
> Like I said In my previous post. I have push the voltage to 1.35 which is plenty more than it needs on air/water. having using a DMM to monitor the voltage on the back of the GPU, it never dropped voltage during 100% GPU load.


I just ran Furemark and checked via infrared thermometer.
Max temperature is about 70°C nearly direct above the VRMs. (measured at the back of the PCB)

The card hit the power limit of 100% which is 364W on my modded BIOS.


----------



## bagoshi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Who here got extra MGSV
> How high you can overclock is base on your GPU Chip, nothing have to do with ASIC.I'm not going to go into detail since this subject have been beaten to death. ?Not even couple pages back also. You can google or read more about it. If only people would learn to read the log inside GPU-Z, instead of just punching in numbers and expect stuffs to work. We wouldnt have so many repeating questions.


Looked at my logs and the perfcap is vrel. Since everything is cranked up and my temps are 65c at load, do that mean it's time to flash a custom bios to stop throttling? Thanks.


----------



## PachAz

I just got my waterblock and backplate today and I mounted it.





Idle temps are around 27C and full load around 33C. Stock of course, with factory overclock at 1340/1800.


----------



## VacationPlease

Ugh, this coil whine is killing me. I am really close to try and RMA it, but I don't want to be without a GPU for a few weeks, but it is either that or continue to be annoyed by it. Does anyone here have any experience with RMA's and evga?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VacationPlease*
> 
> Ugh, this coil whine is killing me. I am really close to try and RMA it, but I don't want to be without a GPU for a few weeks, but it is either that or continue to be annoyed by it. Does anyone here have any experience with RMA's and evga?


From what I have heard it's actually pretty easy


----------



## dVeLoPe

what s cheapest way to watercool a asust STRIX????


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what s cheapest way to watercool a asust STRIX????


Nzxt g10 with a h55?


----------



## dVeLoPe

isn't that only for reference boards?

I have an old CORSAIR H50 unit I could use but being only a single 120 how good it would do


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> what s cheapest way to watercool a asust STRIX????


is to underclock. FREEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## carlhil2

Decided to pickup the 2 Classifieds from MC on Sunday. they will hold them til then. I will sell one of my other cards and use the other 980ti SC in my 5960x build...


----------



## cyph3rz

*ϟ Lightning ϟ*


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> isn't that only for reference boards?
> 
> I have an old CORSAIR H50 unit I could use but being only a single 120 how good it would do


my mate managed to fit a g10 onto his 980 strix

not sure if all the vrm's are cooled though since the pcb is a bit wider

Also

anyone has a custom bios for a G1 980ti


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *ϟ Lightning ϟ*


As of right now... unless the gpu can clock to 1600mhz, to me they are all the same.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so when is lightning showing itself


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Decided to pickup the 2 Classifieds from MC on Sunday. they will hold them til then. I will sell one of my other cards and use the other 980ti SC in my 5960x build...


nice.


----------



## Asmola

Hi,

Have you noticed any difference on Asus Strix 980 Ti OC and non-OC versions, except clocks?

Ordered non-OC version cause got it 150€ cheaper than OC version, so im curious to know if there are some physical differences on cooler or card it self.

Best Regards
Asmola


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asmola*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Have you noticed any difference on Asus Strix 980 Ti OC and non-OC versions, except clocks?
> 
> Ordered non-OC version cause got it 150€ cheaper than OC version, so im curious to know if there are some physical differences on cooler or card it self.
> 
> Best Regards
> Asmola


it's the same card except they tested to make sure t's 100% stability at the that overclocked they did.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *ϟ Lightning ϟ*












ROG Matrix GTX 980Ti Platinum


----------



## Benny89

LOL! I am even far more pleased with my G1 card right now. There were hot days in my country this week and finally it is over and and now ambient temps in my place are around 20-23 C during day.

Card went to 67-69 C temp on 1505/7900 even after 9 hours of playing Witcher 3. In hot days (28-32 C during day) temps were 70-72 after 9 hours of gaming.

NO COIL WHINE! Even slightest!









I went from MSI 980 Ti Gaming (71,2% ASIC) which had hard time getting past 1490 and was getting super hot after few hours of gameplay (even up to 78-79 temp). This G1 (73,2% ASIC) was runnin rock stable at 1525 no problem and could even go more and temps are just brilliant.

I have to say Windforcce cooler is just amazing!!


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> I just got my waterblock and backplate today and I mounted it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idle temps are around 27C and full load around 33C. Stock of course, with factory overclock at 1340/1800.


Nice. Which water block is that?


----------



## RnRollie

seems to be the EVGA / EK block


----------



## Lord of meat

is there a way in the maxwell tweaker to make the card boost to a number in different increments?
mine goes to 1506.5 i would like it to go to 1500 only. wont make a difference but my ocd kicks in everytime.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> is there a way in the maxwell tweaker to make the card boost to a number in different increments?
> mine goes to 1506.5 i would like it to go to 1500 only. wont make a difference but my ocd kicks in everytime.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


----------



## megahmad

Returned my Strix 980 Ti (ASIC 59%) and replaced with Gigabyte g1 980 Ti (ASIC 71%), the gigabyte runs much cooler @ 74c max in games (Strix was 83c), and also overclocks more, the max I reached was 1480mhz max boost, above that I get artifacts, the max I reached with the Strix was 1370mhz max boost, above that I got the Stopped responding error... So far happy with the Gigabyte.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> It is all up to the silicon lottery. 1475 boost is the lowest I have seen. 1570 the highest. Mine is 1500-1515 Mhz in games 1535 in Firestrike. ASIC is 74%. On average I would have to assume you will get 1500. Just make sure you have a well vented case. The Classy produces a lot of heat when pushed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardm*
> 
> Stock volts?


Sorry for the super late reply.

+30mV (1.212V) in Afterburner. About 1.23 with a multimeter. I found that to be the most stable state for my card, but like all cards, YMMV. Without voltage added stable is around 1480Mhz.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> Returned my Strix 980 Ti (ASIC 59%) and replaced with Gigabyte g1 980 Ti (ASIC 71%), the gigabyte runs much cooler @ 74c max in games (Strix was 83c), and also overclocks more, the max I reached was 1480mhz max boost, above that I get artifacts, the max I reached with the Strix was 1370mhz max boost, above that I got the Stopped responding error... So far happy with the Gigabyte.


I just picked up two ASUS Strix 980 Ti cards no factory OC (STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3-6GD5-GAMING) and my ASIC scores are 80% and 71.8%. I haven't started OCing them yet. Congrats on the Gigabyte. Sounds like a nice card.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I just picked up two ASUS Strix 980 Ti cards no factory OC (STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3-6GD5-GAMING) and my ASIC scores are 80% and 71.8%. I haven't started OCing them yet. Congrats on the Gigabyte. Sounds like a nice card.


Thanks. I really liked the Strix but didn't like the temps I was getting even at high fan speed, maybe because my ASIC was low it needed more voltage hence it ran hot?. Start overclocking those beasts and keep us updated.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I just picked up two ASUS Strix 980 Ti cards no factory OC (STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3-6GD5-GAMING) and my ASIC scores are 80% and 71.8%. I haven't started OCing them yet. Congrats on the Gigabyte. Sounds like a nice card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I really liked the Strix but didn't like the temps I was getting even at high fan speed, maybe because my ASIC was low it needed more voltage hence it ran hot?. Start overclocking those beasts and keep us updated.
Click to expand...

Tell that to reference card owners


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


did that, still 1506.5


----------



## Xoriam

Hey guys, I have heard a few people saying the EVGA ACX backplate is not compatible with the Titan X waterblock. I've also heard others say that it is.
Which is it? >-<

I'd really like to not have to spend an extra 35€ on a backplate when I've already got one.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xoriam*
> 
> Hey guys, I have heard a few people saying the EVGA ACX backplate is not compatible with the Titan X waterblock. I've also heard others say that it is.
> Which is it? >-<
> 
> I'd really like to not have to spend an extra 35€ on a backplate when I've already got one.


Yes they fit you just need longer screws from the hardware store.


----------



## Bumbsan

Heya guys,

about to buy a 980Ti. Is there anything to think about when buying or can I simply buy the cheapest? I'm gonna slap a Watercool Heatkiller block and the fitting backplate on it.


----------



## KickAssCop

Just buy reference if you are going to put a block on it. If you want slightly higher chance of overclockability go for a Gigabyte G1. If you want high out of the box clocks go with a classified, Zotac amp extreme or Asus strix oc


----------



## Bumbsan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Just buy reference if you are going to put a block on it. If you want slightly higher chance of overclockability go for a Gigabyte G1. If you want high out of the box clocks go with a classified, Zotac amp extreme or Asus strix oc


Thanks for the fast reply man. Just gonna go for a Inno3d, which is cheepest around here. Cheers!


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> Thanks. I really liked the Strix but didn't like the temps I was getting even at high fan speed, maybe because my ASIC was low it needed more voltage hence it ran hot?. Start overclocking those beasts and keep us updated.


yep thats why returned them and back to EVGA 980TI ACX


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> did that, still 1506.5


than you didn't do it right. It can't boost more than what you have set.


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Just buy reference if you are going to put a block on it. If you want slightly higher chance of overclockability go for a Gigabyte G1. If you want high out of the box clocks go with a classified, Zotac amp extreme or Asus strix oc


G1 commented part. All I'm going to say is LOL


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Tell that to reference card owners


I'm a reference owner... what of it?









Seen the 3dmark11 benches i posted?


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> isn't that only for reference boards?
> 
> I have an old CORSAIR H50 unit I could use but being only a single 120 how good it would do


I put a G10 and an H50 on mine with push pull fan config. I let Heaven run for awhile and it barely got over 60 at the end of the run (with 1500/8000 clocks). The fan on the bracket does much better than the ACX cooler did on the VRM section as well. You will probably need a shim, so do some reading on the Kraken Owners Club thread.


----------



## dVeLoPe

problem is my card is a strix isn't it non-ref??


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> problem is my card is a strix isn't it non-ref??


It only attaches to the main 4 screws around the GPU, so I would think it should work. The measurement for the mounting points on my ACX cooler is 2 5/16."


----------



## dVeLoPe

isn't the h50 REALLY REALLY big AND HEAVY thought?? what are your temps before your watercool diy?

I max my fans and if I don't care about the noise max temp is anywhere from 57-63 depending on room temp

seems like a waste to rig the card unless the h50 can provide sub 50s LOADED


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> isn't the h50 REALLY REALLY big AND HEAVY thought?? what are your temps before your watercool diy?
> 
> I max my fans and if I don't care about the noise max temp is anywhere from 57-63 depending on room temp
> 
> seems like a waste to rig the card unless the h50 can provide sub 50s LOADED


No, the H50 is basically the same as the H55. The bracket, pump and fan are actually a lot lighter on my card than the heavy ACX it replaced. It dropped my max temps 8-10C and is much quieter. I'll eventually get better fans on everything and that will only improve the noise and most likely the temps too. Only you can decide if it is worth it.


----------



## Chris899

Hello.

Today i fine tuned my msi gtx 980 ti gaming 6g (asic 72.3%) and found my new 24/7-setting:

1443-core @1.179v (stock +7mv) and 7796-mem. It's ended up in Valley-Score: 4489 (ExtremeHD-Preset).

Any other increase in core- or mem-clock brings it to the powerlimit (but only rarely and for short time!). Decreasing the voltage any lower will downclock the chip by 10-15mhz.

UnigineValley_ExtremeHD-Preset_Max-OC_Score4489.jpg 1562k .jpg file


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I posted this on the Classified club:

I noticed that my cards where running at different voltages, regardless of what I set them to. Card 1 alone runs @ 1.200v no matter the clocks. Card 2, runs 1.212v no matter the clocks. In SLI mode Card 1 runs 1.187, while card 2 keeps a constant 1.212.

Is this the behavior of different ASIC scores? I mean it makes perfect sense. Card 1 has 80.0 ASIC, Card 2 has 75.0 ASIC. I'm just worried that card 2 is hindering the performance of card 1.


----------



## skkane

Yes. It's because of the different asic's. If you want identical voltages always then you must flash the same bios to both cards.

They should only be running those clocks/volts in 3d btw. In desktop mode they should downvolt and downclock, they don't do it? Mine go to 0.849v during idle, even with the custom bios, which i like.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes. It's because of the different asic's. If you want identical voltages always then you must flash the same bios to both cards.
> 
> They should only be running those clocks/volts in 3d btw. In desktop mode they should downvolt and downclock, they don't do it? Mine go to 0.849v during idle, even with the custom bios, which i like.


They both have the same bios. Yes, those voltage readings are during games and benchmarks.


----------



## skkane

Sorry. I meant custom bios with fixed voltage during load.


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> than you didn't do it right. It can't boost more than what you have set.


could u possibly upload a photo to show me what to change?
or better, i can send u my bios and u can change it?

tried to change l2c xbar and sys

no matter what it can only do 1506.5 or 1497.


----------



## woSaa

69,4% ASIC - FIRE STRIKE 1.1


----------



## sebastianthelab

*Originally Posted by motivman View Post

Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.

Power Target: 375W
Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)

Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!

motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file

I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.*

This bios works for Inno 3D Ultra 980Ti x3 ?

Maybe it will be better to extract my bios from GPUZ and to make the necessary changes in according this bios form motivman ?
http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=201
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/84497-inno3d-geforce-gtx-980-ti-ichill-x3-ultra/


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> *Originally Posted by motivman View Post
> 
> Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.
> 
> Power Target: 375W
> Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
> Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)
> 
> Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!
> 
> motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.*
> 
> This bios works for Inno 3D Ultra 980Ti x3 ?
> 
> Maybe it will be better to extract my bios from GPUZ and to make the necessary changes in according this bios form motivman ?
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=201
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/84497-inno3d-geforce-gtx-980-ti-ichill-x3-ultra/


That bios is for reference cards...


----------



## sebastianthelab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That bios is for reference cards...


My Inno 3D has a reference PCB with a 2.5 slot custom cooler. If I extract my bios from GPUZ and I make the necessary changes in according this bios form motivman, I will be ok ?

http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=201
http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/84497-inno3d-geforce-gtx-980-ti-ichill-x3-ultra/

I want:
- 350w tdp
- 1.225v stable
- no temp, no tdp throttle


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> My Inno 3D has a reference PCB with a 2.5 slot custom cooler. If I extract my bios from GPUZ and I make the necessary changes in according this bios form motivman, I will be ok ?
> 
> http://www.inno3d.com/products_detail.php?refid=201
> http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/84497-inno3d-geforce-gtx-980-ti-ichill-x3-ultra/
> 
> I want:
> - 350w tdp
> - 1.225v stable
> - no temp, no tdp throttle


Ok, roll with the motivmanbiosfinal1230...


----------



## Silent8Strike

My aging 780 has been becoming a bit of a hindrance with the latest games at 1440p so I'm looking to upgrade. I've decided on the 980 Ti, but my dilemma is finding out which one would be best to take advantage of overclocking under water. I've been looking at a lot of the non-reference cards but been having a hard time figuring out which is the best for the money.

I've heard mixed reports on the Classified, MSI hasn't released the Lightning yet and their other Gaming cards don't have a water block available. Then again maybe the non ref cards aren't a great improvement and I would be best served with a reference model. Looking for any experience you guys can offer.

TLDR, what is the best 980 Ti for overclocking under water right now?


----------



## carlhil2

@Silent8Strike, Just grab a reference. every Maxwell card that I had could do 1500...and, I am not the type to get lucky , seems like every piece of pc hardware, cpu/pcu, that I buy is just average.gaming at 1450+ should be considered a bonus......


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent8Strike*
> 
> My aging 780 has been becoming a bit of a hindrance with the latest games at 1440p so I'm looking to upgrade. I've decided on the 980 Ti, but my dilemma is finding out which one would be best to take advantage of overclocking under water. I've been looking at a lot of the non-reference cards but been having a hard time figuring out which is the best for the money.
> 
> I've heard mixed reports on the Classified, MSI hasn't released the Lightning yet and their other Gaming cards don't have a water block available. Then again maybe the non ref cards aren't a great improvement and I would be best served with a reference model. Looking for any experience you guys can offer.
> 
> TLDR, what is the best 980 Ti for overclocking under water right now?


it's all luck of the GPU.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent8Strike*
> 
> My aging 780 has been becoming a bit of a hindrance with the latest games at 1440p so I'm looking to upgrade. I've decided on the 980 Ti, but my dilemma is finding out which one would be best to take advantage of overclocking under water. I've been looking at a lot of the non-reference cards but been having a hard time figuring out which is the best for the money.
> 
> I've heard mixed reports on the Classified, MSI hasn't released the Lightning yet and their other Gaming cards don't have a water block available. Then again maybe the non ref cards aren't a great improvement and I would be best served with a reference model. Looking for any experience you guys can offer.
> 
> TLDR, what is the best 980 Ti for overclocking under water right now?


Reference card, like carl said, for water, custom for the nicer air cooler, or LN2 sessions.

Voltage past 1.25v usually does squat for Maxwell on air or water.


----------



## BoredErica

Guys,

I dunno if I screwed up big time, but I went with the G45 route and removed my heatsink. Well, I can't find the four screws that screwed the stock heatsink into place.

My radiator is x61. I'm wondering if I just used the stock screws to mount my G45 and the screws I'm looking for are just in use right now? Or is it more likely that I was so dumb as to lose the four screws?

And if it's the latter, do you reckon' I can purchase screws around that size? Or contact MSI?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

G45??


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I posted this on the Classified club:
> 
> I noticed that my cards where running at different voltages, regardless of what I set them to. Card 1 alone runs @ 1.200v no matter the clocks. Card 2, runs 1.212v no matter the clocks. In SLI mode Card 1 runs 1.187, while card 2 keeps a constant 1.212.
> 
> Is this the behavior of different ASIC scores? I mean it makes perfect sense. Card 1 has 80.0 ASIC, Card 2 has 75.0 ASIC. I'm just worried that card 2 is hindering the performance of card 1.


Hi , it is a known bug with Nvidia cards , has been presetn with 980 s as well . Try to apply a slightly hogher voltage on the top card , how much , it differs slightly and you got to try it by yourself .


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *famich*
> 
> Hi , it is a known bug with Nvidia cards , has been presetn with 980 s as well . Try to apply a slightly hogher voltage on the top card , how much , it differs slightly and you got to try it by yourself .


Not a bug, but rather behavior of GPU boost. Instead of applying voltage on the card, you can use clock offsets to help get the cards synced.

For example, if both cards can do +130 & +143 Mhz, but one of your cards is running at 1.187V, set that card to 143, and the other card to 130.

Then it'll all run perfectly in tandem, and GPUZ will not report SLI as your boost limit!


----------



## ScramShiits

Hello Everyone,

I'm having an odd issue, which I cannot seem to figure out.

I flashed the BIOS designed for watercooling/benchmarking, and the ONLY way I can get 1.275v for an overclock of 1500Mhz is if boost is disabled. By default, by minimum P0 profile slider is set to 1.275v as it's minimum, and 1.600v as it's maximum - this allows the card to sit at 1.274v under idle and load.

Now, if I adjust the minimum voltage to .600v for the P0 profile slider, and then 1.275v for maximum, the card refuses to exceed 1.187v, and the maximum boost I obtain is around 1.187v.

Anyone having a similar issue, and now how I can fix this so I have boost enabled, and it boosts to 1.274v under load, and downclocks back down to normal voltages?

I was up late, last night, until wee hours of the morning trying to figure this out...it's killing me!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitch123

Hi guys are owner of a MSI 980 TI GAMING ; I wanted to know if there are bios unlocked , mean voltage and Power Limit as short end under liquid








thank you all


----------



## andyb123

will the modded bios on the first page work with an Asus Strix?
I'm trying to get 1.25v or 1.28v as my card seems to top out at 1.23 and I just want to see if I can squeeze a bit more out of it

ripped and modded the original bios for 400W but can't work out how to adjust the voltage - tried the sliders and that hasn't achieved anything, if anything it will now only do 1.187 where as stock bios it'll do 1.23


----------



## Silent8Strike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Reference card, like carl said, for water, custom for the nicer air cooler, or LN2 sessions.
> 
> Voltage past 1.25v usually does squat for Maxwell on air or water.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> it's all luck of the GPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> @Silent8Strike, Just grab a reference. every Maxwell card that I had could do 1500...and, I am not the type to get lucky , seems like every piece of pc hardware, cpu/pcu, that I buy is just average.gaming at 1450+ should be considered a bonus......


Sounds like I'll be getting the reference card, thanks for the advice guys.


----------



## Chris899

deleted


----------



## carlhil2

Just got back from MC..


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScramShiits*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm having an odd issue, which I cannot seem to figure out.
> 
> I flashed the BIOS designed for watercooling/benchmarking, and the ONLY way I can get 1.275v for an overclock of 1500Mhz is if boost is disabled. By default, by minimum P0 profile slider is set to 1.275v as it's minimum, and 1.600v as it's maximum - this allows the card to sit at 1.274v under idle and load.
> 
> Now, if I adjust the minimum voltage to .600v for the P0 profile slider, and then 1.275v for maximum, the card refuses to exceed 1.187v, and the maximum boost I obtain is around 1.187v.
> 
> Anyone having a similar issue, and now how I can fix this so I have boost enabled, and it boosts to 1.274v under load, and downclocks back down to normal voltages?
> 
> I was up late, last night, until wee hours of the morning trying to figure this out...it's killing me!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


The voltage is too high mine is at 1.212 core 1506.5 mem 3960/7920 .anyway.. look at the boost table at number 60 it should be the boost u want. so table 60 should be ~1506.5
Make sure the card dosen't overheat. might also be a power limit that knocks u back down.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScramShiits*
> 
> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I'm having an odd issue, which I cannot seem to figure out.
> 
> I flashed the BIOS designed for watercooling/benchmarking, and the ONLY way I can get 1.275v for an overclock of 1500Mhz is if boost is disabled. By default, by minimum P0 profile slider is set to 1.275v as it's minimum, and 1.600v as it's maximum - this allows the card to sit at 1.274v under idle and load.
> 
> Now, if I adjust the minimum voltage to .600v for the P0 profile slider, and then 1.275v for maximum, the card refuses to exceed 1.187v, and the maximum boost I obtain is around 1.187v.
> 
> Anyone having a similar issue, and now how I can fix this so I have boost enabled, and it boosts to 1.274v under load, and downclocks back down to normal voltages?
> 
> I was up late, last night, until wee hours of the morning trying to figure this out...it's killing me!
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I too had this issue when I first flashed and I figured it out by trial and error
if you set 2nd line P00 to a min of 0.600 max 1.2xx it wont overvolt properly
instead set it to whatever you want the MINIMUM voltage to goto and as the MIN and max at 1.281 for a 1.274v load


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Just got back from MC..


Gotta love Micro Center!!!!


----------



## stubass

The MSI GTX980ti Lightning should be out this week is my guess.
Here in Thailand, tonight a couple are been carried in by Plane from Taiwan (Local Time of this post is 8AM) and I have one reserved in which i will pick up tomorrow.. more to follow over the next couple of days


----------



## ScramShiits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I too had this issue when I first flashed and I figured it out by trial and error
> if you set 2nd line P00 to a min of 0.600 max 1.2xx it wont overvolt properly
> instead set it to whatever you want the MINIMUM voltage to goto and as the MIN and max at 1.281 for a 1.274v load


Thanks for the reply!

The problem is not that I cannot get the GTX 980 Ti overvolt - On the contrary, I cannot get it to revert to idle voltages, so my card sits at 1.274v idle and load.

Here's what the voltage table looks like for my current rom.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Gotta love Micro Center!!!!


Yeah, and, once I get in with this chick who works there, I am going to love MC even more...







card #1
card#2
same clocks...just waiting on my Skylake build..


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, and, once I get in with this chick who works there, I am going to love MC even more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> card #1
> card#2
> same clocks...just waiting on my Skylake build..










Solid ASICs too btw!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Solid ASICs too btw!


Better than my evga SC's, which are both solid cards. I have to move one SC though...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, and, once I get in with this chick who works there, I am going to love MC even more...


Buy two EVGa Classified and it comes with Redeemable P U S S Y code from Microcenter


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, and, once I get in with this chick who works there, I am going to love MC even more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy two EVGa Classified and it comes with Redeemable P U S S Y code from Microcenter
Click to expand...

As long as my Girl doesn't find out...







I need some help, this hobby is expensive...


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> As long as my Girl doesn't find out...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need some help, this hobby is expensive...


It ain't cheating unless you get caught. You will need this mouse pad also









Look at those fully rendered polygons


----------



## barsh90

is it me or the new 355.82 driver won't downclock in desktop? even in 120hz...
I rolled back to the 355.60 and it worked fine.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, and, once I get in with this chick who works there, I am going to love MC even more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buy two EVGa Classified and it comes with Redeemable P U S S Y code from Microcenter
Click to expand...

HAH! What I was going to say, just didn't know if It be breaking OCN rules.

On a side note, sweet EVO. What track is that? Looks like gravel from the West Coast. So-Cal? Buttonwillow / Big willow maybe?


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> is it me or the new 355.82 driver won't downclock in desktop? even in 120hz...
> I rolled back to the 355.60 and it worked fine.


just noticed this aswell.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> just noticed this aswell.


Sigh... Seems that they can't fix something without breaking something else along the way(not the first time)... way to go nvidia...


----------



## m0n4g3

@charlievoviii

Did you do anything special to get your memory running @ greater than 2000mhz? Keep hitting a wall @ ~1950 where firestrike starts to flash on the mist/blade entering the ground at the end, and more often than not i get CTD's by then.

With the core at stock though i can push it up to 2050+


----------



## charlievoviii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> HAH! What I was going to say, just didn't know if It be breaking OCN rules.
> 
> On a side note, sweet EVO. What track is that? Looks like gravel from the West Coast. So-Cal? Buttonwillow / Big willow maybe?


That was Willowspring Big Willow


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlievoviii*
> 
> That was Willowspring Big Willow


I knew it looked familiar! Glad to see another racer on OCN !


----------



## Kerdamor

Hi guys , need your opinion , I can't choose between Evga Classified and Galax HOF 980ti which better for o'clocking any issues with this brands ?


----------



## CronBong

If you want a high ASIC card go for the HOF.

The classified's use low ASIC chip's that did not meet requirements to go in the KPE's so there is a high chance you will get below 70%.

EVGA does however have unrivaled overclock support thanks to Kingpin he is the only reason that the classified is a slightly better overclocker with the right ASIC of course


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> If you want a high ASIC card go for the HOF.
> 
> The *classified's use low ASIC chip's that did not meet requirements to go in the KPE's* so there is a high chance you will get below 70%.
> 
> EVGA does however have unrivaled overclock support thanks to Kingpin he is the only reason that the classified is a slightly better overclocker with the right ASIC of course


I received an 80.0 and a 75.0 ASIC, whose arse did you pull that theory from?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I received an 80.0 and a 75.0 ASIC, whose arse did you pull that theory from?


You got lucky. Mine was 61.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> You got lucky. Mine was 61.


You play the ASIC and silicone lottery, with Classifieds or anything else not KINGPIN, but you also don't pay a heavy premium.


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> You got lucky. Mine was 61.


I have seen alot of classy's below 70%
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I received an 80.0 and a 75.0 ASIC, whose arse did you pull that theory from?


EVGA fanboy much!

Oh nice bike









An 80% classy is not the same as a 80% KPE, there is more to it. you get high ASIC cards that just dont overclock well so they get binned for the classy, they will still overclock better than most 980 Ti's for sure.


----------



## carlhil2

Nah, eVGA is just taking advantage of some peoples ASIC OCD,..Lol


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> I have seen alot of classy's below 70%
> EVGA fanboy much!
> 
> Oh nice bike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An 80% classy is not the same as a 80% KPE, there is more to it. you get high ASIC cards that just dont overclock well so they get binned for the classy, they will still overclock better than most 980 Ti's for sure.


Both of my cards do 1550mhz alone. Yes, I'm the biggest EVGA fanboy of all, but it's lottery brother. I've seen low ASIC Gigabyte, MSI, Zotax and ASUS cards as well, but I've also seen people post on 75+ ASIC Classy's.


----------



## CronBong

JayzTwoCents sent his 980 Ti KPE back to EVGA for another one just because he could not get it stable past 1525 the second one was the same, sounds like he should of just bought a classy hell why did EVGA even make the KPE when the classy is 24/7 game stable at 1550.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> JayzTwoCents sent his 980 Ti KPE back to EVGA for another one just because he could not get it stable past 1525 the second one was the same, sounds like he should of just bought a classy hell why did EVGA even make the KPE when the classy is 24/7 game stable at 1550.


Please do some reading in the owners club or on KPC forums before spreading FUD

I'm sitting here happy with my two KPEs benching on the XOC bios at 1559-1572. I play games on stock bios at 1520+ don't need for more since the KPE at 1520 will have better scores due to Samsung memory

You play silicon lottery. Would be I happier if my 79.2% ASIC card did a whopping 1.6Ghz? Absolutely. But the KPE has some really nice value to it given its single slot capable configure and the copper cooler.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> JayzTwoCents sent his 980 Ti KPE back to EVGA for another one just because he could not get it stable past 1525 the second one was the same, sounds like he should of just bought a classy hell why did EVGA even make the KPE when the classy is 24/7 game stable at 1550.


I don't know why he bought it, but I went with the classy because it's 50 bucks over reference. AFAIK, Kingpin is for LN2.

Edit. Many have reported really good overclocks with KPE on air. You did make a solid assumption, but I wouldn't go around spreading misinformation as factual.


----------



## manolith

my strix 980ti should be here on wed.


----------



## KShirza1

980Ti on blocks and leak testing!








[BUILD LOG] Cs-X Project [Nothing to hide] - Caselabs S8S (X99, 980Ti, Watercooling) LEVEL=OCD


----------



## KickAssCop

The chips are not binned and then put on GPUs. The chips are only binned on Kingpin cards. They need to put the chip on the video card to test ASIC. Kingpin cards cost this much since there are chips that don't meet the binning requirements and need to be recycled somehow. Not sure how they do the last step but it has added cost.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> The chips are not binned and then put on GPUs. The chips are only binned on Kingpin cards. They need to put the chip on the video card to test ASIC. Kingpin cards cost this much since there are chips that don't meet the binning requirements and need to be recycled somehow. Not sure how they do the last step but it has added cost.


what bios are you using?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> The chips are not binned and then put on GPUs. The chips are only binned on Kingpin cards. They need to put the chip on the video card to test ASIC. Kingpin cards cost this much since there are chips that don't meet the binning requirements and need to be recycled somehow. Not sure how they do the last step but it has added cost.


I would bet they have a tester that can bench chips without being soldered.


----------



## ebowling1

Anyone have EVGA GTX 980 Ti Original BIOS for reference card 06G-P4-4990-KR? lost my backup due to fail SSD


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> what bios are you using?


Default LN2 bios.


----------



## KickAssCop

5th time is a charm. Got my 5th 980 Ti in which is a classified. ASIC of 71.7%.

So my summary as follows.

MSI 980 Ti - 63.X% ASIC - 1440/7800 volts did nothing
EVGA 980 Ti SC+ - 68.9% ASIC - 1480/8200 (w/ default bios and +50 mv) and 1510/8000 (w/ 1.237 v bios)
Classified 980 Ti - 70.3% ASIC - 1506/8200 (w/ LN2 default bios) and 1530/8200 (w/ 1.237 volts)
Classified 980 Ti - 72.9% ASIC - 1518/8200 (w/ LN2 default bios) and 1535/8200 (w/ 1.237 volts)
Classified 980 Ti - 71.7% ASIC - 1506/8200 (w/ LN2 default bios) and 1535/8200 (w/ 1.237 volts)

FWIW.


----------



## hemon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> 5th time is a charm. Got my 5th 980 Ti in which is a classified. ASIC of 71.7%.
> 
> So my summary as follows.
> 
> MSI 980 Ti - 63.X% ASIC - 1440/7800 volts did nothing
> EVGA 980 Ti SC+ - 68.9% ASIC - 1480/8200 (w/ default bios and +50 mv) and 1510/8000 (w/ 1.237 v bios)
> Classified 980 Ti - 70.3% ASIC - 1506/8200 (w/ LN2 default bios) and 1530/8200 (w/ 1.237 volts)
> Classified 980 Ti - 72.9% ASIC - 1518/8200 (w/ LN2 default bios) and 1535/8200 (w/ 1.237 volts)
> Classified 980 Ti - 71.7% ASIC - 1506/8200 (w/ LN2 default bios) and 1535/8200 (w/ 1.237 volts)
> 
> FWIW.


I just hope you bought these cards and you hold them &#8230;


----------



## KickAssCop

I bought the cards and sold them. There was one that died which was the 72.9% classified that I had to RMA and the 71.7% is the replacement card.
I don't return them due to low ASIC since I consider that abusing RMA policy. I also made a lot of money selling the cards and game codes so my second classified is like for half the price lol.

The whole upgrade from 970 SLi to a 980 Ti has cost me about 300 bucks.


----------



## V I P E R

Hello,

I have two EVGA 980ti SC+ with waterblocks, but I want a BIOS with 1450 Mhz boost and 1950 Mhz memory for 24/7 with 1,281 volts and 425W max power target at 121% . Can someone help me make this BIOS or make it for me?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## KickAssCop

I doubt for 1450 MHz you need to give any additional volts. You can just set this up in AB and make it apply on startup. Due to the waterblocks if temps are below 65 C the cards will not throttle at all either.
Unless you have ASIC of 65% or below, you can simply manage this directly from AB or PX without them running in the background.


----------



## V I P E R

My cards are with 61 and 62 ASIC and I tested them with 1,281 BIOS and they are stable, but I don't want to bother with AB or PX and that is why I need a BIOS.


----------



## stubass

Got my 980ti lightning.. now to test... what is an average overclock for 980ti's for firestrike extreme?


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Got my 980ti lightning.. now to test... what is an average overclock for 980ti's for firestrike extreme?












1500~1520 core 2000/8000 memory is avg for non reference

Are you going to do a voltage limit mod, all the top scoring LN2 cards are hard modded to unlock the power otherwise they are locked to stock voltage?

Looking at the reviews for the lightning they are not able to break 1500+ on air.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Got my 980ti lightning.. now to test... what is an average overclock for 980ti's for firestrike extreme?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500~1520 core 2000/8000 memory is avg for non reference
> 
> Are you going to do a voltage limit mod, all the top scoring LN2 cards are hard modded to unlock the power otherwise they are locked to stock voltage?
> 
> Looking at the reviews for the lightning they are not able to break 1500+ on air.
Click to expand...

yes any mods needed i will do BUT, I am having problems at 1300 for FS, FSX but looking at my voltmeter i cant do over 1.15V under load not matter which BIOS or voltage setting


----------



## CronBong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yes any mods needed i will do BUT, I am having problems at 1300 for FS, FSX but looking at my voltmeter i cant do over 1.15V under load not matter which BIOS or voltage setting


That does not sound right what is the gpu usage?

I had a similar issue it turned out to be an my CPU overclock/ MB bios settings, once I went back to a more stable overclock it went back to normal.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CronBong*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yes any mods needed i will do BUT, I am having problems at 1300 for FS, FSX but looking at my voltmeter i cant do over 1.15V under load not matter which BIOS or voltage setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That does not sound right what is the gpu usage?
> 
> I had a similar issue it turned out to be an my CPU overclock/ MB bios settings, once I went back to a more stable overclock it went back to normal.
Click to expand...

i guess around 100% as i am watching it while running FS and FSX, it is hitting around 1.15V - 1.16V actually during the graphics test and as said that is the same no matter what i set the voltage slider too in Afterburner.

CPU 5960X @ 4.5GHz passes physics test @ 1.18V as well as Cine, XTU so i dont think the problem is my CPU overclock... As to some BIOS setting i am not sure.. Should note i am new to GPU overclocking and benchmarking.

$850 bucks i was expecting better dammit

[Edit] I will have a talk tomorrow with my mate at MSI Taiwan on FB and see what the problem may be with this voltage


----------



## muhd86

*http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8501475*

thats stock cpu and over clocked gpu slightly EVGA 980TI SC ACX 2.0+

what i want to know that i saw that the card boosted to 1500mhz as well but then varyed in speeds 1455 / 1480 / and 1499 mhz why does not it stay at 1500 , i have maxed out the fan profile temps about 80c give or take .

i had a similar score on my 4960x which i had over clocked to 4.6ghz to achieve the same score on this cpu which is a 5960x is on stock totally .

gpu on both occasions 1272/1593
*
p = 16857*


----------



## Xoriam

Got my new card! Pretty decent, boosted straight to 1316 out of the box 75.8% ASIC 1.18 stock voltage.
gets pretty warm though typically of EVGA ACX coolers... I'm not sure if I'm going to OC it before I get the loop finished.

EVGA GTX 980 TI SC+


----------



## PachAz

My card has 36% asci hehe, but it works okay.


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> My card has 36% asci hehe, but it works okay.


Damm that's the lowest I have heard of but it really doesn't matter to be sincere. If it works for ya than its good.


----------



## KenjiS

whats all this with ASIC and etc? Mine generally boosts to 1475-ish, only exception was AC Unity which..for some reason.. will only go to 1380 (Everything looks fine, Temps are within range, Power limit is below 100%, im chalking it up to that game just being funky)

Anyways, continuing my observations on having a flagship card ive been toying with stuff at 4k.. I gotta say.. theres a big difference between running a low end card at its limits and running something like this at its limits, the 980 Ti just sort of goes "Oh ok, you want to do 4k? Thats cool, Heres 4k" and stays rock solid at a framerate.. Theres no drops or hitches really, it just delivers a very consistent experience

AC Unity about 36-38fps, Not too shabby, Witcher 3 is around the 45-ish mark, depends on the area (Hairworks off everything else to 11) MGS V is a very solid 58... 4k is nice TBH







I'm kind of sort of considering whether or not id rather 4k over 144hz...


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> *http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8501475*
> 
> thats stock cpu and over clocked gpu slightly EVGA 980TI SC ACX 2.0+
> 
> what i want to know that i saw that the card boosted to 1500mhz as well but then varyed in speeds 1455 / 1480 / and 1499 mhz why does not it stay at 1500 , i have maxed out the fan profile temps about 80c give or take .
> 
> i had a similar score on my 4960x which i had over clocked to 4.6ghz to achieve the same score on this cpu which is a 5960x is on stock totally .
> 
> gpu on both occasions 1272/1593
> *
> p = 16857*


Does it start at 1499mhz then gradually decreases throughout the firestrike benchmark? because when temps reach 65 it drops 13mhz then again when it reaches 70's it drops another 13mhz. IDK if that makes sense, because you said it goes down to 1455...


----------



## pipes

My power target with bios mod dont go over 105%, gpu 1551 and vram 7923 mhz...its limit for my classified.
I use bios mod maxair


----------



## Xoriam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pipes*
> 
> My power target with bios mod dont go over 105%, gpu 1551 and vram 7923 mhz...its limit for my classified.
> I use bios mod maxair


I think I'm going to have to look closer at maxwell bios tweaker again, because i'm having a similar issue, I tried to up my power limit via bios mod, and it's not working.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> My card has 36% asci hehe, but it works okay.


If that's not a typo for 63%, I'd buy it just to hold a record.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If that's not a typo for 63%, I'd buy it just to hold a record.


He wouldn't have said "but it works okay." if it was 63%







so ya I am sure he meant 36%, I am wondering if it really makes much of a difference for voltages, I am interested to know what stock boost and voltage/also max overclock he gets at this low ASIC.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PachAz*
> 
> My card has 36% asci hehe, but it works okay.


PIc or it didn't happen.


----------



## PachAz

Ofc it was an error, I meant 63%. Sorry to burst your asic dreams







.


----------



## skkane

Less then 60% should be considered improper machining and they should get auto-rejected on their line. Like a badly painted bumper on your Mercedes or whatever... Don't think there are any sub 60s out there.


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Less then 60% should be considered improper machining and they should get auto-rejected on their line. Like a badly painted bumper on your Mercedes or whatever... Don't think there are any sub 60s out there.


I had an Asus Strix with 59% before the Gigabyte I have now, replaced it with the Gigabyte not because of the ASIC but because it couldn't do +40mhz and it was overheating (85c load) at stock. I've also seen people with 55% asics.


----------



## skkane

Damn... they should be ashamed for even selling those. Anything less then 60% should not pass as good and go to retail... they are just greedy or don't have the means to check each chip / wafer or maybe i'm just not understanding how it works...


----------



## stubass

It seems i have got the worst overclocking 980ti out there







ASIC 67%



the card wont seem to budge over this..


----------



## PachAz

Okay so I checked the asic quality again in gpu-z and I have 67.4%, so I was off a bit hehe. But for me it doesnt matter since the card is factory clocked and I bought the cheapest one out there. I am more cpu limited than gpu limited, in world of tanks which is sad.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems i have got the worst overclocking 980ti out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC 67%
> 
> 
> 
> the card wont seem to budge over this..


Good news, the shop has agreed to replace and we will test their stock too for my replacement


----------



## gsx1300rk6

Still working on dialing it in


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Good news, the shop has agreed to replace and we will test their stock too for my replacement


too funny.. That's a normal card with a highish score.. Everyone concerned with asic 80%++++++++ and their 2 fps [email protected] .. Anyway I believe you are comparing your FS extreme score to everyone else's firestrike score..

The only way I'd be mad is if I was a real overclocker using custom bios on water or ln2. That score basically puts you around top 100 in firestrike extreme and makes your card within the top 10% of cards. But by all means return it.


----------



## brazilianloser

Got my card to 1428/2052 without even touching voltages, only by increasing power limit... I guess that is a good thing since cards are not even reaching 40c in valley or heaven


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Good news, the shop has agreed to replace and we will test their stock too for my replacement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too funny.. That's a normal card with a highish score.. Everyone concerned with asic 80%++++++++ and their 2 fps [email protected] .. Anyway I believe you are comparing your FS extreme score to everyone else's firestrike score..
> 
> The only way I'd be mad is if I was a real overclocker using custom bios on water or ln2. That score basically puts you around top 100 in firestrike extreme and makes your card within the top 10% of cards. But by all means return it.
Click to expand...

That is the thing, i am more into competitive benching on Ln2 and i dont game. that is why i am returning it but i do understand what you are saying that for a gamer, this card still has some power in it for those who game.


----------



## funfordcobra

True that.


----------



## n4p0l3onic

no offense, I don't get what is it really about with competitive pc hardware benchmarking, to me it's seem very very very pointless and not competitive at all... I mean it involve more $$$ than actual skill set and thus negating the meaning competition whatsoever... look at it this way, you cannot make bill gates competitive in soccer with messi or even competing in starcraft 2 without some lengthy training, but I'm very sure bill gates can destroy most world class overclockers if he decided to bring the most expensive near absolute zero cooling system from whatever research grade equipment he could muster from somewhere... and guess what, I'm sure bill gates still capable of assembling the pc parts... and the rest of it? just some silly tinkering in the BIOS and windows/whatever os

don't get me wrong, years ago I was also a bit obsessive with these kind of benchmarks, I used to own several athlon 64 chips due to the kind of thing said above, but today it seem very pointless.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> no offense, I don't get what is it really about with competitive pc hardware benchmarking, to me it's seem very very very pointless and not competitive at all... I mean it involve more $$$ than actual skill set and thus negating the meaning competition whatsoever... look at it this way, you cannot make bill gates competitive in soccer with messi or even competing in starcraft 2 without some lengthy training, but I'm very sure bill gates can destroy most world class overclockers if he decided to bring the most expensive near absolute zero cooling system from whatever research grade equipment he could muster from somewhere... and guess what, I'm sure bill gates still capable of assembling the pc parts... and the rest of it? just some silly tinkering in the BIOS and windows/whatever os
> 
> don't get me wrong, years ago I was also a bit obsessive with these kind of benchmarks, I used to own several athlon 64 chips due to the kind of thing said above, but today it seem very pointless.


Not that simple









Sure you can throw better cooling at it, but without knowing what these LN2 guys know when it comes to insulation, when to pull down and how to avoid CBB, I doubt someone with more money than brains will be able to beat the top guys.

It's all about research, patience, and some binning.


----------



## dVeLoPe

so hwos that lightning in the wild isaw a few pages back hitting 1600? lolol


----------



## stubass

And tweaking to find best efficiency







it is more a hobby for me which i enjoy, i dont spend alot of $$ on it but have some fun so when i buy something like my lightning, i try to get as good of card as i can same with CPU's. i was just shocked that this card did so poorly in FS and FSX so i will try another.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> And tweaking to find best efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is more a hobby for me which i enjoy, i dont spend alot of $$ on it but have some fun so when i buy something like my lightning, i try to get as good of card as i can same with CPU's. i was just shocked that this card did so poorly in FS and FSX so i will try another.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> And tweaking to find best efficiency
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is more a hobby for me which i enjoy, i dont spend alot of $$ on it but have some fun so when i buy something like my lightning, i try to get as good of card as i can same with CPU's. i was just shocked that this card did so poorly in FS and FSX so i will try another.
Click to expand...

i see you have some KPE's, i nearly was going to go with a KPE as i talk a lot with Vince on FB.. but decided to give these Lightnings a go


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i see you have some KPE's, i nearly was going to go with a KPE as i talk a lot with Vince on FB.. but decided to give these Lightnings a go


Love the cards. Packaging is pretty awesome too. But for the Asics I got I paid a pretty penny. Honestly should have just waited for 80%'s. Oh well Gota pay to play.

Just wish EK made full cover blocks already. Hard to keep these suckers cool with just a uni block with 1.85V pumped into the vmem lol. I have no space for a large 120mm blowing in both cards effectively.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> i see you have some KPE's, i nearly was going to go with a KPE as i talk a lot with Vince on FB.. but decided to give these Lightnings a go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the cards. Packaging is pretty awesome too. But for the Asics I got I paid a pretty penny. Honestly should have just waited for 80%'s. Oh well Gota pay to play.
> 
> Just wish EK made full cover blocks already. Hard to keep these suckers cool with just a uni block with 1.85V pumped into the vmem lol. I have no space for a large 120mm blowing in both cards effectively.
Click to expand...

Ahh, yeah gotta pay to play lol... hope you can get a full cover block soon as i can imagine how hard to keep them cool









At least the KPE's are binned because they make like say 1000 maybe less so can bin them... lightnings are produced on a much larger scale so not binned and it is the lottery.. still tho one would expect any 980ti to do better than my card..


----------



## skkane

What max boost were you reaching with that OC? Asking because gpuz shows the core at ~1300. Mine is 1241 or somewhere in there and boosts to 1450 or so. With 1300 core you boosted in games to 1500 or close no? That is a pretty good oc or maybe i'm missing something.


----------



## Medous

Any good EVGA Hybrid bios? Mine is going just to 1350mhz on 110 power, without touching volts..


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeavyUser*
> 
> Holy temps batman, my top card doesn't go above 68* playing BF4


/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> PIc or it didn't happen.


Isn't ASCI a font?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> That is the thing, i am more into competitive benching on Ln2 and i dont game. that is why i am returning it but i do understand what you are saying that for a gamer, this card still has some power in it for those who game.


Why don't you exchange it with someone on this forum. I'm sure plenty of people here would love to have that card. You need one with a lower ASIC score if you're benchmarking under H2O or LN2.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quick question to anyone with a reference blower style 980Ti - does everyone peak at 84°C at stock clocks or is it just me plus the H440 case? I have the EVGA GTX 980Ti Superclocked and I seriously need to lower the temps


----------



## funfordcobra

Maxwell benefits more from sub zero temps much more than asic.


----------



## druout

Got my two Asus 980Ti STRIX cards last week; one is 80.9% Asic, but the other one is unfortunately only 65.9%. I've only been able to get it to 1290Mhz GPU clock / 1870Mhz Memory clock, and 1391 Mhz boost clock stable (power target 105/87C), or so I thought, o/c made it through multiple Unigine Heaven/Valley/Firestrike runs, many, many hours of gaming with demanding games like Watchdogs/Crysis 3/Attila/Rome 2 etc. @7680x1440p; then I fired up Iron Front and started getting driver crashes. Really sucks. I'm no pro at overclocking though. My temps seem decent; I've got my i7 5930K @4.5Ghz on 1.3V and it maxes out around 71C during gaming/graphics testing and 79C under CPU stress testing. The 980Ti's hit around 74C (top card I think) and 66C on the other card. I added +20mV to my overclock to see if that helps. Pretty bummed by how badly this is going.


----------



## bigporl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Quick question to anyone with a reference blower style 980Ti - does everyone peak at 84°C at stock clocks or is it just me plus the H440 case? I have the EVGA GTX 980Ti Superclocked and I seriously need to lower the temps


I have the same card and used to get the same temps could lower it a little with full fan speed but that was only until I got my waterblock on it. Stays around 35-38c now.


----------



## druout

Had to drop a bunch to get through Iron Front without a crash, 1260Mhz GPU, 1863Mhz Memory, 1361Mhz Boost was stable in Iron Front. Crazy, been playing AC4, Watchdogs, Crysis 2, Crysis 3, Arma 3, RAGE, Rome 2, Attila, Far Cry 4, X: Rebirth, Morrowind with the MGE mod, Wticher 3 for HOURS over the past week and never had a crash until Iron Front. I'd even tested again with Unigine Heaven 6 times and let it run 30 minutes outside the tests, ran Firestrike again and the O/C still crashed with Iron Front. Guess Iron Front will be my new O/C stability test.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> That is the thing, i am more into competitive benching on Ln2 and i dont game. that is why i am returning it but i do understand what you are saying that for a gamer, this card still has some power in it for those who game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you exchange it with someone on this forum. I'm sure plenty of people here would love to have that card. You need one with a lower ASIC score if you're benchmarking under H2O or LN2.
Click to expand...

Nah mate, while I apprciate your sugestion, it is easier to do it with the shop and get another lightning.... plus shipping from Thailand to where ever and vice versa is a killer


----------



## bluedevil

Here's my baby....


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Here's my baby....


Congrats! It looks lonely....


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Congrats! It looks lonely....


you think it needs a twin? Lol


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> you think it needs a twin? Lol


Be a responsible parent and get him a brother!


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Be a responsible parent and get him a brother!


Dunno if I need another.... Slightly overkill as it is....


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Dunno if I need another.... Slightly overkill as it is....


overkill for 1080p 60hz maybe.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> overkill for 1080p 60hz maybe.


Overkill for 1080P 144Hz or 1440P 60Hz LOL!

Here's some KPE porn:

Excuse the blurry focus points


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigporl*
> 
> I have the same card and used to get the same temps could lower it a little with full fan speed but that was only until I got my waterblock on it. Stays around 35-38c now.


Well, that is why I am asking, because the temps are pretty damn high, and full fan speed on reference cooler is out of the question, the noise is quite annoying... and a custom waterloop is out of the question, I don't want to nor cant dish out 500+€ for it...


----------



## funfordcobra

A single TI cant push games like SOM with ultra textures to 144hz. But what do I know.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> A single TI cant push games like SOM with ultra textures to 144hz. But what do I know.


I dont have a 144Hz monitor but I think it would be difficult for even 2 to push pas 130fps as a minimum at all times.


----------



## neojin29

Most lucky person person to reach 1544mhz normal then 1,722 mhz BOOSTED on air with 1.1625 volts for bench and, for games i use 1,444mhz normal 1,622mhz BOOSTED. this all happening with NO WATER. or am i missing something??


----------



## funfordcobra

Not sure what your question is..


----------



## neojin29

some how i am getting 61 c in 100% fan speed with this overclock. Is this good to run everyday? Also how far can i push this card?SO that all you know this is my first non AMD computer and i need some help with limits of these card, i like to know what is max voltage, mem speed, and how hot can it run.


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojin29*
> 
> Most lucky person person to reach 1544mhz normal then 1,722 mhz BOOSTED on air with 1.1625 volts for bench and, for games i use 1,444mhz normal 1,622mhz BOOSTED. this all happening with NO WATER. or am i missing something??
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


yeah ...no.

you are getting 1544MHz. the 1722 is just heaven misreading your clock. It does that.


----------



## stubass

At my friends shop we binned 3 [actually it was 4 cards] x MSI GTX980ti Lightnings and the best we could get was 1343 on the core stock volts... oh well


----------



## Georgey123

My 980Ti (EVGA SC Reference) under water (Stock Bios), pretty average tbh and there is a fair bit of coil whine. Pretty low ASIC as well. Question though. If I flash the bios with one provided from this thread, does this mean more stable clocks in games or just benchmarks?


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> At my friends shop we binned 3 x MSI GTX980ti Lightnings and the best we could get was 1343 on the core stock volts... oh well


So the boost clock should be well above 1500 Mhz...

When i look at my reference card with +280 on CORE it will show 1280 Mhz at the field you are looking at but it will boost to 1500 Mhz.

You should have recorded is the graph of GPU-Z, it shows the actual CORE clock.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00riddler*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> At my friends shop we binned 3 x MSI GTX980ti Lightnings and the best we could get was 1343 on the core stock volts... oh well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the boost clock should be well above 1500 Mhz...
> 
> When i look at my reference card with +280 on CORE it will show 1280 Mhz at the field you are looking at but it will boost to 1500 Mhz.
> 
> You should have recorded is the graph of GPU-Z, it shows the actual CORE clock.
Click to expand...

Ok cool, i will have a look tomorrow as now it is my son's time but thanks


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Georgey123*
> 
> My 980Ti (EVGA SC Reference) under water (Stock Bios), pretty average tbh and there is a fair bit of coil whine. Pretty low ASIC as well. Question though. If I flash the bios with one provided from this thread, does this mean more stable clocks in games or just benchmarks?


Not worth it really. Most have 2 versions game stable and max.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Ok cool, i will have a look tomorrow as now it is my son's time but thanks


Right here stu:



Boost clocks in gpuz.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Ok cool, i will have a look tomorrow as now it is my son's time but thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right here stu:
> 
> 
> 
> Boost clocks in gpuz.
Click to expand...

Thanks bro, will have a looj when i wake up and see if I can also get more out of the card.. i think I can pull a slight bit more


----------



## muhd86

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8501475

p-16857 5960x @ stock - Evga Gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0+ 1272/1953 - 32gb Crucial Blastic Win 10 Pro


----------



## Medous

Seeking for 2x custom bios for:

Classified

and

Hybrid

Help please


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8501475
> 
> p-16857 5960x @ stock - Evga Gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0+ 1272/1953 - 32gb Crucial Blastic Win 10 Pro


OC that cpu Man....where are the 980ti Classifieds bioses at...


----------



## DoubleE460

Just ordered the EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB HYBRID and my plan is to fit it in my Corsair 250D case, replacing my venerable GTX 690.
Just have to sit tight a couple of weeks as they are out of stock atm... a new batch is due 9/16.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> OC that cpu Man....where are the 980ti Classifieds bioses at...


No BIOS can help us if we can't keep these cards cool.


----------



## EarlZ

1544 on stock voltage is impressive for me, both of my cards cang go past 1400Mhz w/o stability issues even at 1.23v


----------



## stubass

ok, i see now about clocks in GPUz sensors..


----------



## gsx1300rk6

A little more playing around and so far managed.


Doesnt seem like i can go any higher without adjusting the voltage even more.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey,

another couple of questions here, I am a bit desperate, so please bare with me:

1) I need to lower my temps on my reference EVGA 980Ti Superclocked... 84°C is a tad toasty for me. Currently, I cant do "The Mod", so is there any other option besides a custom loop, which is out of the question? Full specs are in my signature, if that is needed. Plus - GPU is at "out-of-the-box" clocks, no OC whatsoever, because the temps are high as it is.

2) I want to add a backplate, I know it is more for aesthetics, so.. should I get the EVGA backplate for 20€+12€ shipping, or black EKWB for 30€+5€ shipping? Price is roughly the same on both, but I don't know which one will look better in my rig (photos in my build log - link in signature)

Thanks for your help and if you have further suggestions, I am happy to hear them


----------



## funfordcobra

Lower ambient temps, more case airflow, and aggressive fan profile is all you can do.


----------



## funfordcobra

You can also underclock. It's weird how hot all these cards run. It's hard for me to believe people have the proper case flow because my SLI 980ti setup never got above 70c before I did my loop. I had a positive pressure setup 8x120 in and x2 120 out. They were also reference coolers which I heard run much hotter.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Lower ambient temps, more case airflow, and aggressive fan profile is all you can do.


I am working on more case airflow... the H440 sucks at it though, so I modded the front and top panels... but still, only 3 front intakes 2 top exhaust and 1 rear exhaust, that is not positive nor negative pressure


----------



## You Mirin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> I am working on more case airflow... the H440 sucks at it though, so I modded the front and top panels... but still, only 3 front intakes 2 top exhaust and 1 rear exhaust, that is not positive nor negative pressure


just take off the front panel.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *You Mirin*
> 
> just take off the front panel.


Beat you to it - as I said, I modded the front and top, and guess what? NO CHANGE!


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea my cosmos 2 was very air limited. You gotta start using the good old dremel lol. I think that's fun stuff anyways.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Yea my cosmos 2 was very air limited. You gotta start using the good old dremel lol. I think that's fun stuff anyways.


I will change the TIM on the GPU, do one more mod and hopefully I will see a change...







watercooling is tempting, but expensive as ***


----------



## You Mirin

What are temps like with the side panel off?


----------



## funfordcobra

How does your side panel look? Room for fans? I think you just need more air directly on the coolers and you should drop. But like I said I was using ref coolers which are much worse.

What fans are you using and what rpm? Case ambient and room ambient?


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> How does your side panel look? Room for fans? I think you just need more air directly on the coolers and you should drop. But like I said I was using ref coolers which are much worse.
> 
> What fans are you using and what rpm? Case ambient and room ambient?


Side panel has just acrylic on it without any mounting holes. And I have a reference card also...

Room ambient is roughly 26°C and PC is idling at roughly 30-33°C

Front fans are 3x Noiseblocker eLoop B12-3, rear fan is stock H440 case fan and top fans are 2x140mm fans that came with the Kraken X61 AiO cooler


----------



## funfordcobra

Well reference needs more air in the front of the card as I'm sure you know. I was going to suggest fans on the side but I thought you had an aftermarket cooler for some reason.

If it's an evga, have you considered their hybrid kit for 100 dollars? I believe it can use any 980ti card that uses the reference PCB and will give you 30c idle and 50c load temps average depending on your ambient.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Well reference needs more air in the front of the card as I'm sure you know. I was going to suggest fans on the side but I thought you had an aftermarket cooler for some reason.
> 
> If it's an evga, have you considered their hybrid kit for 100 dollars? I believe it can use any 980ti card that uses the reference PCB and will give you 30c idle and 50c load temps average depending on your ambient.


It is EVGA, and yes, I have considered the Hybrid kit, but it is always out of stock


----------



## funfordcobra

I'd keep a look out. That seems like your only option if you don't want 83c temps. 83c is technically fine but I agree with you I wouldn't want it that hot.

It still runs hot with the fan on 60%+?


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I'd keep a look out. That seems like your only option if you don't want 83c temps. 83c is technically fine but I agree with you I wouldn't want it that hot.
> 
> It still runs hot with the fan on 60%+?


I will try a more aggressive fan profile once I get home from work, hope it helps, even if just by a bit...


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> another couple of questions here, I am a bit desperate, so please bare with me:
> 
> 1) I need to lower my temps on my reference EVGA 980Ti Superclocked... 84°C is a tad toasty for me. Currently, I cant do "The Mod", so is there any other option besides a custom loop, which is out of the question? Full specs are in my signature, if that is needed. Plus - GPU is at "out-of-the-box" clocks, no OC whatsoever, because the temps are high as it is.
> 
> 2) I want to add a backplate, I know it is more for aesthetics, so.. should I get the EVGA backplate for 20€+12€ shipping, or black EKWB for 30€+5€ shipping? Price is roughly the same on both, but I don't know which one will look better in my rig (photos in my build log - link in signature)
> 
> Thanks for your help and if you have further suggestions, I am happy to hear them


1) You can buy the EVGA Hybrid Cooling Kit and install that. No need for a custom loop since it is AIO. Alternatively you can do an H55/Kraken G10 mod.
2) I wouldn't install a backplate on a hot running card especially if your case does not have good airflow. Even for aesthetics, it may actually harm by "storing heat for longer" if that makes any sense. For backplate to be effective at dissipating heat you need great case airflow and/or a side fan.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> 1) You can buy the EVGA Hybrid Cooling Kit and install that. No need for a custom loop since it is AIO. Alternatively you can do an H55/Kraken G10 mod.
> 2) I wouldn't install a backplate on a hot running card especially if your case does not have good airflow. Even for aesthetics, it may actually harm by "storing heat for longer" if that makes any sense. For backplate to be effective at dissipating heat you need great case airflow and/or a side fan.


I will get the Hybrid kit, once it comes back in stock... my birthday is in a month, so I will get it







So then a backplate wouldn't be so harmful, will it?


----------



## KickAssCop

If you put the hybrid kit then the assumption is your card will never cross about 50-60 C temperatures and yes, in that case the backplate can work just fine irrespective of case airflow. However, putting a backplate on a 84 C card is just going to start storing heat unless there is a fan and good airflow in the case.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> If you put the hybrid kit then the assumption is your card will never cross about 50-60 C temperatures and yes, in that case the backplate can work just fine irrespective of case airflow. However, putting a backplate on a 84 C card is just going to start storing heat unless there is a fan and good airflow in the case.


Understandable, thanks for all the tips


----------



## funfordcobra

Actually my back plates have never caused any increase in heat or cooling. Well, within 1c anyway that I could notice. They just get hot as they should. My plates still get pretty damn hot even with a 35c load temp if I have my fans on low. I do think for now you should run at least 60% fan while gaming. I did with your exact same cards and they stayed relitavley cool.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> You can also underclock. It's weird how hot all these cards run. It's hard for me to believe people have the proper case flow because my SLI 980ti setup never got above 70c before I did my loop. I had a positive pressure setup 8x120 in and x2 120 out. They were also reference coolers which I heard run much hotter.


What was your ambient temp when you were monitoring the temps on the card? I normally get around 30-33c depending on the time of day so I can easily hit 85c unless I set the fan at 80%


----------



## 1508AD

EVGA Gtx 980 ti ACX with backplate. ASIC 80.2 stock bios and voltage can't get stable above 1414 on the core while gaming (or dd crash) bf4 and planetside2. Custom fan profile temps around 73.


----------



## dVeLoPe

as of this post newegg has 73 pieces of the KPE 72% + asic version of the Kingpin get it iwhile ts hot!


----------



## m0n4g3

haven't seen my cards go higher than 35C even while pushing them to 1535/1958mhz.

Although my fan profile is set to manual @ 0%........


----------



## rolldog

Finally! My waterblocks for my Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming are finally on their way. I didn't see any back plates listed yet, but at least I got my waterblocks. It's like shopping on Black Friday.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I'm going to try something funny this weekend... well I think it's funny anyway








I get great temps with the Accelero Xtreme III on my card, 53 or so max with 100% fanspeed.
But I have 2 Gentle Typhoon 120mm fans laying around, 5400 rpm, I will put them on the Xtreme III at full blast, let's see what the max in-game temps will be








If anyone wants a video of this then I will happily make one


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1508AD*
> 
> EVGA Gtx 980 ti ACX with backplate. ASIC 80.2 stock bios and voltage can't get stable above 1414 on the core while gaming (or dd crash) bf4 and planetside2. Custom fan profile temps around 73.


send that card to me...


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> 
> 
> as of this post newegg has 73 pieces of the KPE 72% + asic version of the Kingpin get it iwhile ts hot!


Wish my local MC would get some of those, I want one...in other news the 980Ti FTW has dropped http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487160 Oh, and a game stable OC bench


----------



## cnckane

Hi guys!

I'm planning to replace my 970 with a 980 Ti. I don't like how this company lied about the 970 specs, but the "normal" JetStream version is currently cheaper than the Fury X (I don't need a watercooled card) and around 30$ more expensive than the Sapphire Fury - so considering all, looks like nVidia offers a better deal, again...
I would ask Is there any difference (beside the GPU clock speed) between the regular JetStream and Super JetStream version ? More specifically: same cooler, same pcb design, etc ?


----------



## darklimits

What 980ti are you guys running with water block, I'm looking at the MSI GTX 980Ti 6GD5 V1, Any experience? Thanks.


----------



## White Wind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cnckane*
> 
> Is there any difference (beside the GPU clock speed) between the regular JetStream and Super JetStream version ? More specifically: same cooler, same pcb design, etc ?


Super JS has a reference pcb, regular JS has a custom pcb. You can check for yourself on EK website, their configurator tells what cards are ref and which are custom.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklimits*
> 
> What 980ti are you guys running with water block, I'm looking at the MSI GTX 980Ti 6GD5 V1, Any experience? Thanks.


Got 2 of them. Using the EK Titan X blocks on them, they work really well. Good clockers too. one is 74 other is 77, both reach 1535~ on core, but mem is average... only get 1958 before i see artifacts.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklimits*
> 
> What 980ti are you guys running with water block, I'm looking at the MSI GTX 980Ti 6GD5 V1, Any experience? Thanks.


I am running 2x zotac 980ti Amp with aquacomputer waterblock

1545 @ 1.28v and 8100 on memory


----------



## darklimits

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Got 2 of them. Using the EK Titan X blocks on them, they work really well. Good clockers too. one is 74 other is 77, both reach 1535~ on core, but mem is average... only get 1958 before i see artifacts.


Mind linking to what block you are using, I was looking at the ACOMPUTER KRYOGRAPHICS FOR GTX TITAN XX.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darklimits*
> 
> Mind linking to what block you are using, I was looking at the ACOMPUTER KRYOGRAPHICS FOR GTX TITAN XX.


Just went the full copper acetal.

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc-titan-x-acetal


----------



## rolldog

I just got 2 waterblocks for my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s, but I have my rig torn apart right now replacing my dead Asus X99 Deluxe with an Asus Rampage V Extreme. I have some new rads coming and a new EK Supremacy waterblock, so I think it's going to be a while before I have everything up and running again.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> What was your ambient temp when you were monitoring the temps on the card? I normally get around 30-33c depending on the time of day so I can easily hit 85c unless I set the fan at 80%


I keep it cold. Ambient is 20-22c. @Air 45c idle and 70c load. Water 23c idle 38c load.


----------



## Ziver

Hi,

Whats is the best and last bios for EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ _

Thanks


----------



## Rickles

Well, finally got around to ordering a replacement PSU...

and then a 6600k, mobo and some DDR4.










I'll probably list my laptop now... since I am not in school anymore and all it does is pretend to be a desktop.


----------



## Nicholars

Anyone have any links to benchmarks of memory OC on 980ti? How much difference it makes eg. 7000 vs 7500 vs 8000mhz


----------



## XCalinX

Hey guys, I have a problem
Since my EK block arrives tomorrow I flashed my bios with one of the bios in the first post, but the clockspeed is stuck at 1100 at idle and it drops to 800ish at load. Any way to solve this? Or at least someone give me the original bios settings
Thanks


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a problem
> Since my EK block arrives tomorrow I flashed my bios with one of the bios in the first post, but the clockspeed is stuck at 1100 at idle and it drops to 800ish at load. Any way to solve this? Or at least someone give me the original bios settings
> Thanks


You mean you didn't back it up before you flash? *smh*

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/

Good luck


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Anyone have any links to benchmarks of memory OC on 980ti? How much difference it makes eg. 7000 vs 7500 vs 8000mhz


I think it's like couple of hundred points here and there in 3DMark's Fire Storm....HOWEVER! going above 8100 is actually SLOWER, That I did notice. Probably due to CRC and errors after 8100.


----------



## XCalinX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> You mean you didn't back it up before you flash? *smh*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
> 
> Good luck


Sadly yes. I usually forgot to back things up


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> I think it's like couple of hundred points here and there in 3DMark's Fire Storm....HOWEVER! going above 8100 is actually SLOWER, That I did notice. Probably due to CRC and errors after 8100.


Could be or it is like on some AMD cards where the memory timings are changed at some point.


----------



## XCalinX

I flashed it back and still does the same thing. PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## XCalinX

Anyone? PLEASE!


----------



## skkane

Wanna try my modified evga sc, 1.23v load, 375W power?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XCalinX*
> 
> Anyone? PLEASE!


I bet you are hitting PWR limits or TEmp Limits... use GPU-Z and check the sensor and mostly look a PerfCap. That usually tell you what is happening


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Anyone have a recommended bios I could use with my Hybrid? @Sheyster


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Anyone have a recommended bios I could use with my Hybrid? @Sheyster


Is it me or those Hybrid tubes look STRETCHED?


----------



## missalaire

MSI GTX 980 Ti Lightning in stock at Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127908&cm_re=gtx_980_ti-_-14-127-908-_-Product

Also, EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTW: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487160&cm_re=gtx_980_ti-_-14-487-160-_-Product

And EVGA 980 Ti Kingpin: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487163&cm_re=gtx_980_ti-_-14-487-163-_-Product


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Is it me or those Hybrid tubes look STRETCHED?


Hahaha its just the angle of the pic the tubes are perfectly fine. I had to add an extra fan for push/pull so I could even mount the radiator in the front lol.


----------



## You Mirin

The ftw is "better" than the classy?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *You Mirin*
> 
> The ftw is "better" than the classy?


What they mean it being the 2nd best Ti next to the KPE is the factory overclock I think.


----------



## carlhil2

FTW is better than the SC, just as fast as the Classifieds, while being a slimmer non-reference...would take it over the SC, or any other eVGA 980Ti not named Kingpin/Classified all Day...


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Whats is the best and last bios for EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ _
> 
> Thanks


Ofc custom bios


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> OC that cpu Man....where are the 980ti Classifieds bioses at...


will do ...right now i am tinkering with the gpu to see what makes it tick , it does 1500 on the core even on boost - but depends on the games mostly i want it to do 1500 in 3d mark 11 and fire strike - if i amx out the voltages via afterburner i set the oc to 170 max 175 it boosts to 1488 even but keeps jumping up and down temps 78c as i have 4 gpus but i am testing currently 1 of them , all 4 are installed though .


----------



## XCalinX

Alright I fixed my issue.
But I'm now watercooled. How do I update my entry? Thanks


----------



## -terabyte-

EVGA dropped the prices quite a bit on the 980 Ti after releasing the FTW, at least on their EU site.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> EVGA dropped the prices quite a bit on the 980 Ti after releasing the FTW, at least on their EU site.


$679.00 here...same as the reference SC....


----------



## rolldog

You probably only needed a PSU, right? My MB died so I ordered a new one, but now I also have new rads coming, new CPU waterblock, GPU waterblocks, pump/res combo, tubing, etc. This always happens. I can't order just one item. I've internally rationalized that it's ok, and I can try selling some of my old, well maybe a year old, parts on eBay. There's gotta be someone out there who wants to build a custom watercooling system, but doesn't want to come out of pocket for all brand new stuff, especially if it's their first watercooling system.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Anyone have a recommended bios I could use with my Hybrid? @Sheyster


I got the best results from the water cool/benchmark bios from the first page.

1.28v @1580/8100 was stable through 4 hours torture and gaming. Temps at 49c max.

However I put copper heat sinks on the ram chips inside the shroud, replaced the radiotor fan with a 3000rpm (max) noctua fan and have a spot fan on the backplate so ymmv.

I didn't find any bios significantly better than any other having tried all the ones on the op, the reference bios and the hybrid bios. It's just nice knowing that I'm not getting thermal throttling based on gpu temps.

What's your fan profile like?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

lol... here are 2 short videos of my MSI GTX980Ti with 2x Gentle Typhoons 5400rpm on an Accelero Xtreme III heatsink








First video is silent at first, because my system is very quiet, inaudible from 2 feet. Then I turn on both fans


----------



## Shadowdane

Thought I'd try something a bit different... put a custom BIOS on my cards and set some low voltage and power limits. Wanted to see what I could crank out of these at the lowest 3D voltage.

1204Mhz @ 1.012v / 0.987v
I'm actually thinking I'll just leave them like this for a while... performance is fine and temps for gaming is significantly lower usually 50-55C max.


3DMark Fire Strike Results - http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5970017


----------



## funfordcobra

Should be fine considering 1000mhz is stock for reference. Non ref models should be able to hold it. Just not sure if pushing cards to 100% while starving for voltage is a good idea. Even @1200 I'm guessing they should bull at least 1.15v or so.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *konceptz*
> 
> I got the best results from the water cool/benchmark bios from the first page.
> 
> 1.28v @1580/8100 was stable through 4 hours torture and gaming. Temps at 49c max.
> 
> However I put copper heat sinks on the ram chips inside the shroud, replaced the radiotor fan with a 3000rpm (max) noctua fan and have a spot fan on the backplate so ymmv.
> 
> I didn't find any bios significantly better than any other having tried all the ones on the op, the reference bios and the hybrid bios. It's just nice knowing that I'm not getting thermal throttling based on gpu temps.
> 
> What's your fan profile like?


Damn thats really impressive! I just use the stock fan profile, the vrm fan is set at 22% while the fans I have in push/pull are set to 50%. I just put on an edited version of the Hybrid bios with a 150% PT and higher TDP and I noticed that I no longer get the throttling that I used to have however I can't seem to get a higher OC than 1485/8000. My voltage is set to 1.224v anything higher I get instability and crashes so I dont think flashing to that other BIOS would help much. Also my ASIC on the card is fairly low, i only have 62.8% if that means anything.


----------



## Bull56

I flashed the Watercooling-BIOS on my 980 Ti, any ways to get a higher Voltage than 1,28V?

I could overclock it to 1597MHz Core for 3DMark Firestrike Ultra, stable... but I would like to have more Vcore


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bull56*
> 
> I flashed the Watercooling-BIOS on my 980 Ti, any ways to get a higher Voltage than 1,28V?
> 
> I could overclock it to 1597MHz Core for 3DMark Firestrike Ultra, stable... but I would like to have more Vcore


What card do you have?

Could do the pencil hardmod like on the Titan-X if your card is reference:

*http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*

But more voltage doesn't help on water or air on big Maxwell. Going over ~1.25v doesn't do too much.


----------



## mbze430

I have done the pencil vmod on both my cards to find the clock wall but it's not worth it


----------



## funfordcobra

Why?


----------



## fredocini

Question out of curiosity... How bad is it to leave power limit slider all the way up in afterburner 24/7? I have a Gigabyte gaming g1 andthe max target is 139. However, my voltage is left at stock. I've heard that leaving the power limit at its max can eventually harm your gpu. Is this true?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Question out of curiosity... How bad is it to leave power limit slider all the way up in afterburner 24/7? I have a Gigabyte gaming g1 andthe max target is 139. However, my voltage is left at stock. I've heard that leaving the power limit at its max can eventually harm your gpu. Is this true?


Key word: Limit. Just because you are setting it to the max you are not forcing the GPU to work harder or anything you are simply _allowing_ it to go that high. You can see this for yourself by monitoring power in Afterburner. In my case I have a 150% power limit set on my Hybrid and the highest I've ever seen it get is 120%.


----------



## casual864

Hi,

I'm about to purchase a 980 Ti. Which brand is the best overclocker?

Also should I go reference and get a aftermarket cooler like a kraken or hybrid?

Thanks


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *casual864*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm about to purchase a 980 Ti. Which brand is the best overclocker?
> 
> Also should I go reference and get a aftermarket cooler like a kraken or hybrid?
> 
> Thanks


Go for the eVGA FTW. it's a reference size pcb with some non reference parts with a nice out-of-box oc on it. those ACX type coolers can do a good job with one card...it has 2x 8-pin..


----------



## Jebikoje

Hi, new to forums, and I have two hydrocopper 980 ti's in SLI. Had them for about a month now. Can I flash the bios on both of these cards with the above roms? Or are they only for SC cards?

Edit: Scratch that, I went ahead and just tried it. Worked like a charm.


----------



## konceptz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Damn thats really impressive! I just use the stock fan profile, the vrm fan is set at 22% while the fans I have in push/pull are set to 50%. I just put on an edited version of the Hybrid bios with a 150% PT and higher TDP and I noticed that I no longer get the throttling that I used to have however I can't seem to get a higher OC than 1485/8000. My voltage is set to 1.224v anything higher I get instability and crashes so I dont think flashing to that other BIOS would help much. Also my ASIC on the card is fairly low, i only have 62.8% if that means anything.


Mine is 72.5 so I don't think is necessarily ASIC.

Give the water cooled bios a shot and up your fans.

On a reference, fans hit 100% on 85C. Max temps on the Hybrid are ~50 so you could put your fans to 80% on 50C and be sure it's not overheating.

I mean, there's really not a large difference between 1480/1500/1550+ so you're still getting a cool, silent card that will last!


----------



## muhd86

so no bios for max performance for the evga gtx 980ti sc acx 2.0+ ......wonder why every one is jumping on the gtx 980ti from gigabyte ----is that a special gpu or what .


----------



## muhd86

also does the throttle bug effect all 980ti series or just the gigabyte models


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> also does the throttle bug effect all 980ti series or just the gigabyte models


my gygabyte 980 ti G1 dont throttle with boost 1500 and memory 1900 mhz and it runs so quiet besides the coil whine


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> also does the throttle bug effect all 980ti series or just the gigabyte models


Mine only throttles when it reaches 70c or more and thats about 13-26mhz


----------



## fredocini

I'd actually like to know if there's an answer/fix to this too. My oc right now runs 1515 MHz with 1.199v, then at like 63 degrees it down locks itself to 1505 MHz at 1.18v. I'd prefer to have it constant at the former I know my temps and power limit for sure is not the culprit. Temps never exceed 67 degrees Celsius on my g1 gaming and power limit is set to max


----------



## Bull56

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> What card do you have?
> 
> Could do the pencil hardmod like on the Titan-X if your card is reference:
> 
> *http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*
> 
> But more voltage doesn't help on water or air on big Maxwell. Going over ~1.25v doesn't do too much.


OH MY GOD!

Yes I have the reference Model but your link made me lol...
And the idea of doing silver-color over the SMD will Result in really much less OHM resistance and will maybe destroy the card...


----------



## CJL

Got my Strix a few weeks back, after it being backordered for a while, and then decided to change case so took a while but i'm back up and running. Card is quiet, although changing case i'm now running more fans than before so a little harder to notice how quiet the card gets and have only fired up a few benchs and games. Oh my zod, i'm i behind in gaming. It will be a while before i see how newer titles run. I can tell you that GTA4 runs smoother than before







(Now just have to install those 300 DVDs of GTA5)

I do notice some whine. It's funny, i was running Valley and through the entire demo, everything was fine and then at the credits screen after quitting, this high pitched squealing noise. I ran some older 3DMarks for fun and again during the game tests, nothing and then at the fillrate tests, same whine. I'm not bothered by it for now and will break in the card and see how it goes.

That owl screams performance


BI-BI SLI


A little sag on this beast of a card


Found a steel rod, cut it down to size, added two rubber tips...


...and now card has a better stance


----------



## Nicholars

Yes its because on the menu's the card is running at 100's or 1000's of FPS so it makes it whine, completely normal.


----------



## CJL

Should have thought of that! Very true, thanks!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL*
> 
> Should have thought of that! Very true, thanks!


Turn on Adaptive VSync in the Nvidia control panel or set a hard frame rate cap in something like Afterburner, it will fix the problem


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CJL*
> 
> Got my Strix a few weeks back, after it being backordered for a while, and then decided to change case so took a while but i'm back up and running. Card is quiet, although changing case i'm now running more fans than before so a little harder to notice how quiet the card gets and have only fired up a few benchs and games. Oh my zod, i'm i behind in gaming. It will be a while before i see how newer titles run. I can tell you that GTA4 runs smoother than before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Now just have to install those 300 DVDs of GTA5)
> 
> I do notice some whine. It's funny, i was running Valley and through the entire demo, everything was fine and then at the credits screen after quitting, this high pitched squealing noise. I ran some older 3DMarks for fun and again during the game tests, nothing and then at the fillrate tests, same whine. I'm not bothered by it for now and will break in the card and see how it goes.
> 
> That owl screams performance
> 
> 
> BI-BI SLI
> 
> 
> A little sag on this beast of a card
> 
> 
> Found a steel rod, cut it down to size, added two rubber tips...
> 
> 
> ...and now card has a better stance


1200watt psu for a single gpu .....over kill but menacing ....


----------



## megahmad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 1200watt psu for a single gpu .....over kill but menacing ....


I got 1250w, single 980ti


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megahmad*
> 
> I got 1250w, single 980ti


And your only using around 400-450watt output. lol









Running 1050w for 2 x 980ti here.


----------



## Wihglah

Well, EK WB ordered. no back plates in stock locally though. Might have to go direct to EK.


----------



## Krzych04650

I am more and more satisfied with 980 Ti purchase. Its a solid improvement that reaches 30% over GTX 980 and price difference is 130$, while you have to pay 200$ for 20% GTX 980 improvement over 970. This is big difference, especially for countries with weak currency like Poland where I come from, every dolar counts then. This kind of price is terribly high for us anyway, it will take hundreds of hours of work to get this money back, but its worth it. Everything is running buttery smooth on highest settings at 1440p except messy games like TW3 or Batman. Now only thing that is left is to wait for DX12 controversies to get cleared with some serious DX12 games, not some alpha state AoS, and for Pascal release to see how big improvement they will give. But if Maxwell will deal with DX12 well, then Pascal will most likely be "standard" release, 970 will become 1060, 980 will become 1070, 980 Ti will become 1080. Nobody have any interest to release next gen cards than will outperform previous generation by 50 or 100%. Its just economically pointless. Just look at Intel.


----------



## skkane

Finally will have some silence while gaming. Ordered 2 x kraken x41's with the g10 adapters, along with some heatsinks for the vrm / memory... hope they will fit beneath that plastic cover.

Hope i don't break the cards


----------



## carlhil2

You Guys need to invest in some watercooling. it keeps your cpu/gpu cool AND quite..


----------



## rolldog

After doing an overhaul on my watercooling system, I have enough parts for someone to put together their own custom watercooling system, if anyone might be interested. I sure don't want these year old rads, pump, res, fans, etc sitting in my office taking up space. If anyone might be interested in putting together a custom watercooling system without coming out of pocket as much if everything were brand new, please let me know. I'd get rid of the EK Coolstream XTX 480 & 360 rads, Koolance 380i CPU waterblock, EK Multi Option 6 port res, Swiftech 655 pump with an EK Laing Acetal pump top, plus some other accessories. I'd be willing to let everything go for $200, which is about how much a decent CLC costs, but you can cool everything in your system.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Is the reference 980 ti not able to use the overboost function in Precision X? Just curious because I checked mine after installing a 980 Ti ACX 2.0 (basically reference with the ACX cooler) and the overboost function is greyed out. I apologize if this has been answered already. By the way here is a screen shot. Please add me.


----------



## rhinitis

Here is a pic of my 
ZOTAC GeForce GTX 980 Ti AMP! Extreme


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> After doing an overhaul on my watercooling system, I have enough parts for someone to put together their own custom watercooling system, if anyone might be interested. I sure don't want these year old rads, pump, res, fans, etc sitting in my office taking up space. If anyone might be interested in putting together a custom watercooling system without coming out of pocket as much if everything were brand new, please let me know. I'd get rid of the EK Coolstream XTX 480 & 360 rads, Koolance 380i CPU waterblock, EK Multi Option 6 port res, Swiftech 655 pump with an EK Laing Acetal pump top, plus some other accessories. I'd be willing to let everything go for $200, which is about how much a decent CLC costs, but you can cool everything in your system.


PM Sent!


----------



## TONSCHUH

Finally ...

Can't wait to get the blocks & backplates.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Finally ...
> 
> Can't wait to get the blocks & backplates.


It makes a huge difference even just having the blocks mate. I don't see any higher than 32C even with the 5930k in the same loop @ 70C on the cores.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> It makes a huge difference even just having the blocks mate. I don't see any higher than 32C even with the 5930k in the same loop @ 70C on the cores.


That sounds good !

Can't wait to push them a bit further, if possible.


----------



## AusKarlos

Joined the club too.. Interesting though i think PrecisionX is overclocking a little too much or is it a false reading? Boost is 1190mhz but EVGA Precision is pushing it to 1300mhz. It downclocks to 1250mhz if the GPU goes over 72c.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AusKarlos*
> 
> Joined the club too.. Interesting though i think PrecisionX is overclocking a little too much or is it a false reading? Boost is 1190mhz but EVGA Precision is pushing it to 1300mhz. It downclocks to 1250mhz if the GPU goes over 72c.


It's working as intended don't worry.

It's nothing to do with Precision. It's just the way that GPU Boost 2.0 works. The boost you manually set is just a minimum, if you have the power and thermal headroom it will boost higher. So if you move the power and temp target sliders all the way to the right it may boost even higher.

Out of the box my 980 Ti is 1292MHz but it actually boosts to 1400MHz+. Generally it boosts around 100MHz higher than you set but like I said, it depends on thermal and power limits.


----------



## brian19876

Anyone use nvidia surround i have 2 980ti in sli but when i play witcher 3 in surround 5880x1080 i get crappy frame rate 30-40 fps but if i goto 1 screen at 3840x2160 get 55-60 fps this does not make sense

5880x1080 = 6350400

3840x2160= 8294400 much higher load


----------



## carlhil2

Anyone know what side of the EK-VGA Supremacy is the "in" port?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Anyone know what side of the EK-VGA Supremacy is the "in" port?


https://shop.ekwb.com/EK-IM/EK-IM-3831109805145.pdf

Looks like the "IN" is by the EK emblem.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> It's working as intended don't worry.
> 
> It's nothing to do with Precision. It's just the way that GPU Boost 2.0 works. The boost you manually set is just a minimum, if you have the power and thermal headroom it will boost higher. So if you move the power and temp target sliders all the way to the right it may boost even higher.
> 
> Out of the box my 980 Ti is 1292MHz but it actually boosts to 1400MHz+. Generally it boosts around 100MHz higher than you set but like I said, it depends on thermal and power limits.


The boost you set on precision is added to the Gpu boost. So if it boosts to 1300 natty and you do +150 then your overclock is 1450 total.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Anyone use nvidia surround i have 2 980ti in sli but when i play witcher 3 in surround 5880x1080 i get crappy frame rate 30-40 fps but if i goto 1 screen at 3840x2160 get 55-60 fps this does not make sense
> 
> 5880x1080 = 6350400
> 
> 3840x2160= 8294400 much higher load


3840 by 2160 is 4k , are u doing this via nvidia dsr or u have a 4k display


----------



## funfordcobra

Thats UHD bud, not 4k. 4k is 4096x2160.


----------



## manolith

Ummm... no. 4k is 3840x2160..


----------



## rolldog

I was running Witcher 3 at 11920 x 2160 using Nvidia Surround on 3 x 4K monitors, and I didn't have any problems, unless that's what killed my MB and why my rig is in pieces right now.


----------



## rolldog

UHD and "real" 4K are not the same. That's why they use the term UHD. Think about what 4K represents, 4096.


----------



## carlhil2

Thanks fellas, was thrown off by the orientation of the logo in this photo, which is what I have 
.. I went with the side of the logo anyways..


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 3840 by 2160 is 4k , are u doing this via nvidia dsr or u have a 4k display


im doing it with dsr


----------



## skkane

Those are the VRM's?

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ami...0-Ti-reference-PCB_84390_zpsjcftcrsf.jpg.html


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Those are the VRM's?
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/ami...0-Ti-reference-PCB_84390_zpsjcftcrsf.jpg.html


Yes








But the 4 chips in the 'middle' are cooled as well, for instance with a fullcover block.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> Ummm... no. 4k is 3840x2160..


Educate yourself or continue to look ignorant. I couldn't care less.

http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/174221-no-tv-makers-4k-and-uhd-are-not-the-same-thing


----------



## funfordcobra

Dsr can't make 1 pixel respond like 4. It never will. All dsr is doing is wasting gpu power and giving down scaling or upscaling..

Your actual resolution to your eye does not change at all when going from 1080 to 4k on a 1080 screen.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the 4 chips in the 'middle' are cooled as well, for instance with a fullcover block.


You mean the grey chokes? I see nvidia leaves them without heatsinks so thinking of passing on doing them and the memory all together. VRM's should generate the most heat there but i always thought they were left to the chokes, not right







Glad i checked.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> You mean the grey chokes? I see nvidia leaves them without heatsinks so thinking of passing on doing them and the memory all together. VRM's should generate the most heat there but i always thought they were left to the chokes, not right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad i checked.


Pack thermal pads on the chokes to lessen coil noise.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Dsr can't make 1 pixel respond like 4. It never will. All dsr is doing is wasting gpu power and giving down scaling or upscaling..
> 
> Your actual resolution to your eye does not change at all when going from 1080 to 4k on a 1080 screen.


But some how it makes everything more crisp and detailed even on a 1080p monitor. Still waiting for a non TN 4k monitor with Gsync to be locally available on my shores..


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thanks fellas, was thrown off by the orientation of the logo in this photo, which is what I have
> .. I went with the side of the logo anyways..


Man, I don't know on that. I would have guessed the port on the right in this pic, that would be like the upper left "IN" in the orientation shown in the instructions. Might post in the EK vendor forum and see what they say.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Thanks fellas, was thrown off by the orientation of the logo in this photo, which is what I have
> .. I went with the side of the logo anyways..


I think you got it backwards. Regardless on where the logo is, the left port(both ports facing upwards) should be the inlet. But, I could be wrong.


----------



## CJL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> 1200watt psu for a single gpu .....over kill but menacing ....


Left over from my initial X79 build which was 2 590s, 3930K running at 4.6, soundcard, killer nic, tv tuner, 2 Blacks, 1 Green, 2 SSDs, 2 optical drives, 4 DIMMs, pump, 3 fan controllers running 14 fans, card reader plus all the external things plugged in. That eventually became 2 690s and then have been downgrading since then. Dumped custom loop (and AIO after that), lowered overclock, ditched HDs and 2nd OD, removed nic, fans, etc...

I'm done with WC and multi-gpu. Next build will have a more modest PSU, i swear.


----------



## carlhil2

Well, with an ambient of 25c, my card reaches 42c benching. does that sound about right with the EK-VGA Supremacy? if not, time to switch ports...oh, and, my fans are running about 1200rpm in push only..


----------



## ganzosrevenge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Well, with an ambient of 25c, my card reaches 42c benching. does that sound about right with the EK-VGA Supremacy? if not, time to switch ports...oh, and, my fans are running about 1200rpm in push only..


That sounds about right. Possibly even a bit lower than I'd expect. (I'd expect high 40s to low 50s in benches, and low 40s in gaming).


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Well, with an ambient of 25c, my card reaches 42c benching. does that sound about right with the EK-VGA Supremacy? if not, time to switch ports...oh, and, my fans are running about 1200rpm in push only..


did you gain some mhz in core clock?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> did you gain some mhz in core clock?


Yeah, I am now stable at 1528, +600 on the ram, stock voltages. I tested with 2 hrs. of GTA5....gaming temps around 38c...42c with fans at lowest settings..


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

So close to my friends 295x2 (stock clocked..lol) GPU Score of 22581


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Yeah, I am now stable at 1528, +600 on the ram, stock voltages. I tested with 2 hrs. of GTA5....gaming temps around 38c...


Good stuff man. I noticed a considerable boost in clocks when I put mine under water too. Might need to tweak each card different to get the best out of them.


----------



## carlhil2

This little block seems to do the job on the Classifieds while being able to keep the Classy backplate/metal plate, 4 screws are all that I had to remove. can't even hear the fans...


----------



## escalibur

Damn, I was planning to sell my older STRIX and keep the new one but guess what happened after I tested them in SLI for a few days?
















ps. I just can't get rid of second one because this performance with DSR resolutions is crazy.







Overclocking is far from perfect but I'm not sure is binning worth a hassle.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Damn, I was planning to sell my older STRIX and keep the new one but guess what happened after I tested them in SLI for a few days?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps. I just can't get rid of second one because this performance with DSR resolutions is crazy.


How can you see the game with all of that other stuff taking over your screen? jk..







all that you need now is a BIOS FLASH...


----------



## muhd86

The power of 4 ...hell bats










Sent from my SM-N900K using Tapatalk


----------



## TONSCHUH

I got today my Blocks + Backplates for my 2x Strix and my max Temps are 38C with 1408 (Boost: 1544) / 8000 and I have only a 1-2C difference between the top and the bottom-card.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> I think you got it backwards. Regardless on where the logo is, the left port(both ports facing upwards) should be the inlet. But, I could be wrong.


you are correct...unless ek changed it on newer ones


----------



## jodasanchezz

HI Guys

well i sold my EVGA sc+ 980 ti @EK water blocks an got an Zotac amp extreme,
My Question now is can i use keplar Bios Tweaker as well as i used it with evga?

Read Bios, Mod, an write back on the card ?
thx so far


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got today my Blocks + Backplates for my 2x Strix and my max Temps are 38C with 1408 (Boost: 1544) / 8000 and I have only a 1-2C difference between the top and the bottom-card.


Parallel or serial flow?
Looks nice


----------



## skkane

Everything arrived. I'll get them on tonight hopefully.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Parallel or serial flow?
> Looks nice


Thanks !

They are parallel and I couldn't get any clear or blue coolant without waiting for it.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> The power of 4 ...hell bats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900K using Tapatalk


Oh my God that looks awesome! I'm curious to find out how 4 x 980 Tis compare with 2 x 980 Tis when benchmarking. I realize after 2 cards, the law of diminishing returns comes into play, but I'm curious to see exactly how much it comes into play.


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got today my Blocks + Backplates for my 2x Strix and my max Temps are 38C with 1408 (Boost: 1544) / 8000 and I have only a 1-2C difference between the top and the bottom-card.


Isn't that a serial or a parallel EK Terminal Block you have hooked up?

Nevermind, I just read the post a few more down from this one. Having a colored coolant shouldn't make a big deal unless you went with the acrylic block instead of the Acetal.


----------



## brendonroti

how is my OC? cooler use kraken g10 + thermaltake 3.0 extreme


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brendonroti*
> 
> how is my OC? cooler use kraken g10 + thermaltake 3.0 extreme


Depends what your benching\playing. I was running 1519/8004(2001) @ 1.187 but once you stress pass 109% tdp it became unstable.


----------



## brendonroti

this was taken after 30 mins of valley + 45 mins of BF4 and 1 hour of ets2mp.
i guess i wont be touching core voltage for now. leaving it at 109% power limit.
my usage is mostly for gaming, not benchmarks.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Oh my God that looks awesome! I'm curious to find out how 4 x 980 Tis compare with 2 x 980 Tis when benchmarking. I realize after 2 cards, the law of diminishing returns comes into play, but I'm curious to see exactly how much it comes into play.


i have to remove the 4way sli connector and put in the 2 way sli connector to get some benchies in / coz at the moment i am on just 1 gpu not 4 , in benchmarks etc its bragging rights i guess , mostly game at 1440p will be geting a 4k 40inch led end of the year so have to see how it goes from there .

so far every game maxed out at 1440p and i also use nvidia dsr 4k in games but this beast has a lot going for it .

will post some benchmarks of 3dmark / sniper v2 i did earlier and post them here


----------



## rolldog

Awesome. I'd like to have a larger monitor, but I'm running 3 x 4K monitors currently. I use different monitors for different applications, or different connections if I'm connected somewhere else (I work from home and I pay someone to host all my software, and then I connect to their systems remotely using a Citrix plug-in for my browser). I guess if I had a 40" monitor, I could use an app to divide it up to 4 individual screens, which would be nice. I saw a 55" touch screen monitor this morning, which made me drool.


----------



## skkane

Damn. These X41 are seriously good. 44/47 C silent vs 75/86 C reference cooler noise hell.

Too many wires coming out of these things though, will need to hide all that mess somehow









The gta v pic is after 1 hour and a bit of playing, temps not going up. Need to see how far the cards will go now and remod the bios to get 1.28v or so.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










Idles pretty nice also


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Damn. These X41 are seriously good. 44/47 C silent vs 75/86 C reference cooler noise hell.
> 
> Too many wires coming out of these things though, will need to hide all that mess somehow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The gta v pic is after 1 hour and a bit of playing, temps not going up. Need to see how far the cards will go now and remod the bios to get 1.28v or so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Idles pretty nice also


If you're happy with it I guess it's better than complete air cooled. I wouldn't be happy with those results though..


----------



## skkane

You would not be happy temp wise or?

I wanted to get rid of the noise and a custom loop wouldn've costed me much more. The improved temps are a bonus so I am very happy


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> If you're happy with it I guess it's better than complete air cooled. I wouldn't be happy with those results though..


??? Looks pretty good to me for a hybrid cooler - I'd be more than happy with that if my aim was lower noise and temps were a secondary concern








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> You would not be happy temp wise or?
> 
> I wanted to get rid of the noise and a custom loop wouldn've costed me much more. The improved temps are a bonus so I am very happy


Looks good to me







How's the pump noise? Anything audible at idle?

Cheers.


----------



## skkane

Sheyster's bios is nice







1500 game stable.



Will see how much they max out at during firestrike next.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Sheyster's bios is nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500 game stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Will see how much they max out at during firestrike next.


What brands are your cards again?


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> The power of 4 ...hell bats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900K using Tapatalk


Wow.. should be able to run every game at 1440p 144fps or at max settings 4k 60fps. Only thing is with that much power, maybe you would have been better with 3 or 4 12Gb Titan X, because running at 4k with ultra settings you might hit the 6Gb ram limit. Still probably won't in most games.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brendonroti*
> 
> this was taken after 30 mins of valley + 45 mins of BF4 and 1 hour of ets2mp.
> i guess i wont be touching core voltage for now. leaving it at 109% power limit.
> my usage is mostly for gaming, not benchmarks.


Try 3Dmark firestrike ultra, that will hit the power limit and see how much it downclocks (or crashes). I can run valley all day at 1470mhz but when I run firestrike ultra it hits the power limit and downclocks.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> What brands are your cards again?


Asus and evga sc, both ref. evga has 63.4% asic, asus is 72.3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Pack thermal pads on the chokes to lessen coil noise.


Thanks for the tip! Will try doing that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Looks good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's the pump noise? Anything audible at idle?
> 
> Cheers.


I cannot hear anything but my case fans at idle. However, I always thought my cards had no coil whine... it was only because the ref cooler was covering it, the cards coil whine pretty bad, it sounds like small aliens in there during games







Still much better then the jet fan.

I'll try to cover them with thermal pads see if i can get any improvement like suggested.


----------



## ppkstat

Quick question.

I have a system that i am testing at the moment, a 5820k, a MSI X99 and a SSD. All these are hooked up to a corsair VS450 just for testing purposes (it will be replaced with my normal psu which is a hx 1050). I am expecting an EVGA reference 980ti on Friday. Should I put in in this system to run some quick tests in order to make sure its ok (e Heaven) or is it just too dangerous with this psu?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Wow.. should be able to run every game at 1440p 144fps or at max settings 4k 60fps. Only thing is with that much power, maybe you would have been better with 3 or 4 12Gb Titan X, because running at 4k with ultra settings you might hit the 6Gb ram limit. Still probably won't in most games.


I had no problems running games in 4K with only 2 x 980 Tis. Plus, I was running Nvidia Surround on 3 x 4K monitors for games that support it. I can't wait to get my rig put back together and have my waterblocks on.


----------



## skkane

Apparently 1500 is not game stable







Dropping down to 1480.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Apparently 1500 is not game stable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dropping down to 1480.


Games in 4k if you don't have a 4k monitor DSR it that resolution. You will find LOTS and LOTS of unstability


----------



## brendonroti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Try 3Dmark firestrike ultra, that will hit the power limit and see how much it downclocks (or crashes). I can run valley all day at 1470mhz but when I run firestrike ultra it hits the power limit and downclocks.


i ran it like you suggested, all seems fine. will post the results when i have the time.


----------



## mbze430

this is what I am talking about! GTA 5 for 4hrs @ 4k single card

The radiator is hot enough to cook! lol


----------



## KickAssCop

Guys which drivers and windows are you using these days. My classifieds aren't clocking past 1450 since I got 355.82 drivers. Any ideas?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Guys which drivers and windows are you using these days. My classifieds aren't clocking past 1450 since I got 355.82 drivers. Any ideas?


353.49....gaming with one of my Classifieds @1528 +600 vRam, stock voltage, since I put it under water.... http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5995861 all of my benches are done at my game settings: "Let 3D Application Decide..." in NVCP...


----------



## funfordcobra

I never understand why people get a 5960x and don't bother to SLI. Just makes sense to me if you buy such an overkill CPU to at least get the GPUs to match. Imo.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> How can you see the game with all of that other stuff taking over your screen? jk..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all that you need now is a BIOS FLASH...


I can see it all from ze pixelz!!







I have flashed BIOSes on both cards with TDP limit up to 130% (everything else is untouched). I cant allow more voltage to these cards because being on AIR in SLI just doesnt allow me to do so without baking my cards (or having issues wth throttling).

Here is another video with NVIDIA FleX


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> this is what I am talking about! GTA 5 for 4hrs @ 4k single card
> 
> The radiator is hot enough to cook! lol


What voltage is that? its cut off the end of your screenshot. 1.27 is it? That's what it looks like from what I can see.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I had no problems running games in 4K with only 2 x 980 Tis. Plus, I was running Nvidia Surround on 3 x 4K monitors for games that support it. I can't wait to get my rig put back together and have my waterblocks on.


Mmm yes just saying some games will go over 6Gb at 4k with the absolute max settings and AA you can use with that many cards. But probably fine and by the time more games use over 6Gb you will probably have new cards anyway, if you can afford 4 x 980ti I am sure you will be upgrading next year anyway lol.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What voltage is that? its cut off the end of your screenshot. 1.27 is it? That's what it looks like from what I can see.


Yes that is 1.274

But it's higher cause I did the pencil vmod

1.29 on the dmm

Actually I will be posting a new screen shot of gpu-z tonight because I finally figured out how to get rid of the vrel with custom bios


----------



## Wihglah

Well my Titan X block arrived and was promptly assembled to my card.

1500MHz at 1.25v with the core at 37C max during a 2 hour elite dangerous session or looping Heaven. (Which is cooler than my _golden_ 980 was.)

Damn I need a backplate though.


----------



## fredocini

I want to flash my G1 Gaming 980 Ti to a bios that has about the same power limit as its stock bios @ 139% but with boost disabled. It kinda annoys me that that the card down clocks. I looked at the bios' available on the first post of this thread... Would the first one available be compatible and disable the boost?

Or, if someone has a bios available with the same card could I snag it from you please?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Yes that is 1.274
> 
> But it's higher cause I did the pencil vmod
> 
> 1.29 on the dmm
> 
> Actually I will be posting a new screen shot of gpu-z tonight because I finally figured out how to get rid of the vrel with custom bios


I see no reason to run that voltage for gaming. Thats 980ti abuse. ?

Now for benching thats more acceptable.


----------



## Nicholars

Seems like watercooling works amazingly well on GPU, I guess thats because of the large bare chip vs a small chip with a heatspreader on a CPU (or just a small surface area if delid).


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Any good MSI Gaming BIOSes available with modded power limits?


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Any good MSI Gaming BIOSes available with modded power limits?


Provide your stock bios on this thread - http://www.overclock.net/t/1467851/nvidia-maxwell-kepler-bios-editing-thread-gtx-2xx-to-9xx-now-supported


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Any good MSI Gaming BIOSes available with modded power limits?


I can give you my 135%(370w)MSI bios for benching. With 1.205/1.230/1.248/1.268 voltages available to switch between in Afterburner.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I see no reason to run that voltage for gaming. Thats 980ti abuse. ?
> 
> Now for benching thats more acceptable.


LOL! I am all about abuse. I ran the voltage to 1.35v just to see what the clock wall was on air/water. Everything I do I need to know what is the maximum potentials are


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I can give you my 135%(370w)MSI bios for benching. With 1.205/1.230/1.248/1.268 voltages available to switch between in Afterburner.


If it's indeed for the 980Ti Gaming 6G then by all means, pass it on


----------



## XCalinX

Since I switched to water, I updated my entry


----------



## StrongForce

just curious, can anyone confirm, is 980ti totally dx 12 supported or is it only first gen dx12 like the amd cards ?


----------



## Kaisei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> just curious, can anyone confirm, is 980ti totally dx 12 supported or is it only first gen dx12 like the amd cards ?


Nobody can justly confirm or deny that. There are no true DX12 games out, and there can always be driver updates to fix all but hardware issues.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StrongForce*
> 
> just curious, can anyone confirm, is 980ti totally dx 12 supported or is it only first gen dx12 like the amd cards ?


980ti and AMD card both support different DX12 features, Nvidia support some things that AMD doesn't and AMD supports some Nvidia doesn't. None of them are "full DX12" but Nvidia is classed as 12.1 and AMD is 12.0.


----------



## brian19876

Any one have any luck getting better clocks by pushing volt past 1.250 my one card is a dog only stable at 1470 my other card goes 1530


----------



## StrongForce

mmh interesting, well I'll be going Nvidia for Gsync so I was interested to hear about that


----------



## rolldog

Why are the tops of my new Nickel and Acrylic waterblocks Acetal? Was EK in that much of a rush to have these blocks availability that they used Acetal tops? These are actually the first non-Acetal blocks I've ever bought so I'm not sure if they always come like this or not. Either way, they're going to have to be changed.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Wizerty shatters six new overclocking records


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the tops of my new Nickel and Acrylic waterblocks Acetal? Was EK in that much of a rush to have these blocks availability that they used Acetal tops? These are actually the first non-Acetal blocks I've ever bought so I'm not sure if they always come like this or not. Either way, they're going to have to be changed.


I don't see anything wrong with that? That's EK's new non CSQ style Plexi/Acrylic block.

If you want the smoked finish you will need to get the CSQ version.

On a side note, what seems to be the best 980Ti out side of the 980 classy/lightening/Kingpin?

Strix any good or should I go G1?

Friend is looking to do a WC'd build, just trying to spec out components right now.


----------



## jodasanchezz

OK guys,
another try.

Is it posibble to mod andy Gtx 980 ti bios
(in my case the Zotac amp extreme) wit the maxwell bios tweaker ?

Or can i just do this with EVGAs ?

Thanks


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> OK guys,
> another try.
> 
> Is it posibble to mod andy Gtx 980 ti bios
> (in my case the Zotac amp extreme) wit the maxwell bios tweaker ?
> 
> Or can i just do this with EVGAs ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes you can modify the vBIOS with Maxwell Tweaker


----------



## sniperpowa

Just got my 980Ti!


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> 
> 
> Why are the tops of my new Nickel and Acrylic waterblocks Acetal? Was EK in that much of a rush to have these blocks availability that they used Acetal tops? These are actually the first non-Acetal blocks I've ever bought so I'm not sure if they always come like this or not. Either way, they're going to have to be changed.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see anything wrong with that? That's EK's new non CSQ style Plexi/Acrylic block.
> 
> If you want the smoked finish you will need to get the CSQ version.
> 
> On a side note, what seems to be the best 980Ti out side of the 980 classy/lightening/Kingpin?
> 
> Strix any good or should I go G1?
> 
> Friend is looking to do a WC'd build, just trying to spec out components right now.
Click to expand...

Actually, I see that EK sells plexi tops, so I'm buying 2 of them. In my old setup, when I was using an Asus X99 Deluxe, I was using an EK Dual Parallel Terminal Block on my SLI 780 Tis, which replaces the tops completely. Now, using a Rampage V Extreme, I'm using hard acrylic tubing to setup my SLI.

I removed the stock cooler from one of my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s last night, and you should see the size of the copper block on the underside of the fans. It's huge. It runs from the very top of the card to the very bottom, and is just as wide, if not wider.

I have some backplates coming, but I'm not sure if the backplate on these cards can be removed. It seems like it's riveted to the PCB.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaisei*
> 
> Nobody can justly confirm or deny that. There are no true DX12 games out, and there can always be driver updates to fix all but hardware issues.


You can become a "Founder" and get closed beta access to Ashes of the Singularity which is a DX12 game that currently includes a DX12 benchmark.

http://www.ashesofthesingularity.com/

The benchmark made my 2xSLI 980 Ti cry. I'm sure (I hope) that's mostly because the game itself, DX12, and the Nvidia drivers are no where near optimized yet


----------



## furax

225w TDP, why?
" I tought tdp or board power was the maximum allowed power to be used and the power target was only for boost purposes"

I checked multiple brand of gtx 980ti with reference or custom pcb, and the TDP is always 225w. The power target will vary, but the TDP will always be 225w, why?

ex:
Reference
def tpd 225w
max tdp 225w
def pt 250w
max pt 275w

GIGABYTE G1
def tpd 225w
max tdp 225w
def pt 300w
max pt 390w

MSI GAMING
def tpd 225w
max tdp 225w
def pt 275w
max pt 300w


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furax*
> 
> 225w TDP, why?
> " I tought tdp or board power was the maximum allowed power to be used and the power target was only for boost purposes"
> 
> I checked multiple brand of gtx 980ti with reference or custom pcb, and the TDP is always 225w. The power target will vary, but the TDP will always be 225w, why?
> 
> ex:
> Reference
> def tpd 225w
> max tdp 225w
> def pt 250w
> max pt 275w
> 
> GIGABYTE G1
> def tpd 225w
> max tdp 225w
> def pt 300w
> max pt 390w
> 
> MSI GAMING
> def tpd 225w
> max tdp 225w
> def pt 275w
> max pt 300w


225w is the reference 6 & 8 pin setup. 75+150 = 225 pull from the psu. If you look under the tdp seting it tells the card to pull 75w from the pci-e to allow 300w but they'll keep it to 275w max and 250w default for stability. Why it shows on non reference idk. Maybe most likely a failsafe incase something goes wrong? Or its the predetermined wattage by the psu supply required to operate the card.


----------



## Nicholars

Wow can the G1 really go up to a power limit of 390w on the stock bios? Surely at that setting it would never downclock at all in any situation at 1500mhz+ clocks.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Wow can the G1 really go up to a power limit of 390w on the stock bios? Surely at that setting it would never downclock at all in any situation at 1500mhz+ clocks.


Someone card verify that with their stock bios.

390w would mean the stock bios allows a 30%+(130%)increase in power limit.


----------



## SHNS0

Hey guys, does anyone here have experience with MSI's GTX 980 Ti V1?

I'm undecided whether to buy a reference card or that one for a friend of mine.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

That is pretty much a reference card stamped with MSI.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Someone card verify that with their stock bios.
> 
> 390w would mean the stock bios allows a 30%+(130%)increase in power limit.


Yes that is pretty insane for a stock card, I am surprised they release them with that much power limit and guarantee the card for 3 years. My reference card with aftermarket cooler for example will run at 1450-1470 most of the time, and sometimes downclocks to 1410 (worst I have seen using 4k firestrike) or approx 1430 (lowest I have seen in game hitting power limit) But 90% of the time it runs at full speed. And that is on a reference card with 106% max power limit. So on the G1 you could almost clock it infinitely without hitting the power limit and they still guarantee it for 3 years. Pretty good I wish I waited till the G1 was cheaper and got one!


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

We
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Yes that is pretty insane for a stock card, I am surprised they release them with that much power limit and guarantee the card for 3 years. My reference card with aftermarket cooler for example will run at 1450-1470 most of the time, and sometimes downclocks to 1410 (worst I have seen using 4k firestrike) or approx 1430 (lowest I have seen in game hitting power limit) But 90% of the time it runs at full speed. And that is on a reference card with 106% max power limit. So on the G1 you could almost clock it infinitely without hitting the power limit and they still guarantee it for 3 years. Pretty good I wish I waited till the G1 was cheaper and got one!


Well if you seen that monsta cooler youd see why they allowed 390w lol. You can always modified the bios to allow more power on any card, but yes 130% is a pretty high allowance. I've ran [email protected] and never hit that limit in benching.


----------



## Nicholars

The thing that annoys me about my card, is that it has a 106% power limit.

It should be 250w + 10% = 275w on reference card = 110% power limit.

Mine is 106% max power limit.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Any one have any luck getting better clocks by pushing volt past 1.250 my one card is a dog only stable at 1470 my other card goes 1530


my card is stable at 1500mhz and highest vcore is 1.1930v. it'd be nice if I could raise the voltage, but I'm not gonna do it until I put a waterblock on the card.


----------



## furax

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 225w is the reference 6 & 8 pin setup. 75+150 = 225 pull from the psu. If you look under the tdp seting it tells the card to pull 75w from the pci-e to allow 300w but they'll keep it to 275w max and 250w default for stability.


I tought the TDP was the max allowed including the 75 for the pcie. Because you have rails setting for the pcie peg1 and peg2 already. I don't see why the TDP would include only the peg rails. And what I don't understand is the power target is higher than the tdp.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> Any one have any luck getting better clocks by pushing volt past 1.250 my one card is a dog only stable at 1470 my other card goes 1530


[email protected] Firestrike
[email protected] Heaven Extreme


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> my card is stable at 1500mhz and highest vcore is 1.1930v. it'd be nice if I could raise the voltage, but I'm not gonna do it until I put a waterblock on the card.


****, I wish my cards would be stable at 1.19v. what resolution?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> ****, I wish my cards would be stable at 1.19v. what resolution?


1080p, which this card is overkill for. getting 120-140 fps in Metro LL with everything except physx turned up. I play in 4K sometimes on my TV too.


----------



## DoubleE460

Installed my EVGA 980 Ti Hydro and it's nice to see the low temperatures.
I have not experienced any strange sounds as some others have reported.

However, I can't get core clock setting higher than +135 (max 1489; 1.243 V with Core Voltage at +60).
Don't know if I'm missing something here but it's not a stellar OC... (due to std pcb?)

Fire Strike scores: 16250 (1080p) & 4270 (ultra)
Heaven 4: 2600/103fps (1080p) & 1600/64fps (1440p)
Temp with closed cabinet: max 56C during stress.
Temp with radiator outside the cabinet: max 46C when stressed.

FS scores are decent but I had expected more from this card.
It's hard to fit the radiator in my Corsair 250D so I will have to browse through some guides on the web.
And the fact that the H100i is not recognized by Corsair LINK does not make things any easier.


----------



## drop24

I can't decide between the MSI/Corsair hybrid and the G1. The G1 has the potential to thermal throttle, especially in SLI and the MSI does not. But the custom PCB and power delivery on the G1 will allow potentially high OC's.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I can't decide between the MSI/Corsair hybrid and the G1. The G1 has the potential to thermal throttle, especially in SLI and the MSI does not. But the custom PCB and power delivery on the G1 will allow potentially high OC's.


Don't forget EVGA has a Hybrid watercooled Ti as well. Looks better and not as cheap looking compared to the MSI/Corsair imo.


----------



## TONSCHUH

I made it into the Top-10 / Top-30 in Heaven: Click


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I have some backplates coming, but I'm not sure if the backplate on these cards can be removed. It seems like it's riveted to the PCB.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


It's not riveted. There is some screws on the gpu side to remove it.


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I can't decide between the MSI/Corsair hybrid and the G1. The G1 has the potential to thermal throttle, especially in SLI and the MSI does not. But the custom PCB and power delivery on the G1 will allow potentially high OC's.


Waterblocks for the g1 are out already :wink:


----------



## drop24

Does your top card throttle at all? I think the G1 downlocks at least one bin after 85 degrees.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Does your top card throttle at all? I think the G1 downlocks at least one bin after 85 degrees.


I swear the g1 starts to throttle at 70 is


----------



## barsh90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> I swear the g1 starts to throttle at 70 is


mine doesn't. Only starts to throttle at 83c


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> mine doesn't. Only starts to throttle at 83c


Hmm maybe I had bad overclocks when I was it on air then .... I am running g10 setup now so my clocks are a lot more stable


----------



## drop24

My reference GTX 980's throttle one bin at 70 degrees so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> My reference GTX 980's throttle one bin at 70 degrees so it wouldn't surprise me.


Don't get me started on throttling... my reference 980Ti screams at those 84-85°C she peaks at


----------



## drop24

So maybe an AIO card would be the one to get if thermal throttling is happening. The question is, does the increased overclock and higher TDP capability of the G1 cancel out the advantage of the hybrid cards never throttling?


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brendonroti*
> 
> how is my OC? cooler use kraken g10 + thermaltake 3.0 extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/quote
> 
> And what is the temperature of the liquid then?


----------



## Krautmaster

hi guys, my Ref 980 TI EVGA SC runs actually @ 1480 daily... but with 1.28 V. Do u think it might rise higher with lower voltage?

(using Sheyster bios from post 1)

Is there a sum up post with different bioses?

thx & best regards


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I made it into the Top-10 / Top-30 in Heaven: Click


Nice, I am still trying to crack 200fps. it's weird, I am stuck on 199.9...


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice, I am still trying to crack 200fps. it's weird, I am stuck on 199.9...


That's awesome ! Good Luck with it !

I will now firstly try to get a good Valley-Score.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krautmaster*
> 
> hi guys, my Ref 980 TI EVGA SC runs actually @ 1480 daily... but with 1.28 V. Do u think it might rise higher with lower voltage?
> 
> (using Sheyster bios from post 1)
> 
> Is there a sum up post with different bioses?
> 
> thx & best regards


From my personal test the voltage to mhz ratio doesn't scale very good after 1.29v on these GPUs


----------



## chrisk2305

Hi Guys,

Since a few days I am having trouble with my two 980ti (MSI Reference + under water). I am using stock bios with 110% power target and +250mhz core and +300mhz mem. This setup used to work fine and got my around 5300 points in "Valley" at 2560x1600. Now I only get around 4000 points. I noticed in Afterburner that GPU Usage is only around 50 - 60%. I tried another driver version but same old. Also used DDU to uninstall the driver. SLI is of course enabled. Current driver version is 355.82. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Christian

Edit: Cards stay very cool at around 42° Celcius. System is:
[email protected],3
asus x99 deluxe
16gb ddr4 3000mhz
Corsair AXi 860W


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk2305*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since a few days I am having trouble with my two 980ti (MSI Reference + under water). I am using stock bios with 110% power target and +250mhz core and +300mhz mem. This setup used to work fine and got my around 5300 points in "Valley" at 2560x1600. Now I only get around 4000 points. I noticed in Afterburner that GPU Usage is only around 50 - 60%. I tried another driver version but same old. Also used DDU to uninstall the driver. SLI is of course enabled. Current driver version is 355.82. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Christian
> 
> Edit: Cards stay very cool at around 42° Celcius. System is:
> [email protected],3
> asus x99 deluxe
> 16gb ddr4 3000mhz
> Corsair AXi 860W


I believe the scoring system changed recently. Heaven changed theirs too.


----------



## chrisk2305

Well that may be the case, but performance is definetly down. The GPU Usage worries me most. My UPS was usally at 126% overload when benching or gaming, not it sits at about 109%. So the GPUs are defintely not under or near full load.
Thanks.

Another question: All the mod bioses posted in the 1st post cause my system to crash and produce artifacts. Is there any modded BIOS for the MSI 980 TI Reference Card?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk2305*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since a few days I am having trouble with my two 980ti (MSI Reference + under water). I am using stock bios with 110% power target and +250mhz core and +300mhz mem. This setup used to work fine and got my around 5300 points in "Valley" at 2560x1600. Now I only get around 4000 points. I noticed in Afterburner that GPU Usage is only around 50 - 60%. I tried another driver version but same old. Also used DDU to uninstall the driver. SLI is of course enabled. Current driver version is 355.82. Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks, Christian
> 
> Edit: Cards stay very cool at around 42° Celcius. System is:
> [email protected],3
> asus x99 deluxe
> 16gb ddr4 3000mhz
> Corsair AXi 860W


Use GPU-Z to log and see what is causing the issue.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk2305*
> 
> Well that may be the case, but performance is definetly down. The GPU Usage worries me most. My UPS was usally at 126% overload when benching or gaming, not it sits at about 109%. So the GPUs are defintely not under or near full load.
> Thanks.
> 
> Another question: All the mod bioses posted in the 1st post cause my system to crash and produce artifacts. Is there any modded BIOS for the MSI 980 TI Reference Card?


I wouldnt use any of those bioses. Flashing a bios that isn't from your card could brick it. Best to pull your bios and modify the settings you want yourself.


----------



## chrisk2305

@mbze430: How would I do that with GPU-Z? Thanks, Christian


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> It's not riveted. There is some screws on the gpu side to remove it.


Yea, I figured that out when I actually took the time to look more closely.

I'm wondering if I can connect the LEDs that are going into the bottom of my Nickel + Plexi waterblock and hook them up to where the LED was hooked up under the Windforce logo so I can control them through the software. I need to take apart the stock cooler and see what kind of LED, or LEDs, they were using to make it change colors through the OC Guru software.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk2305*
> 
> @mbze430: How would I do that with GPU-Z? Thanks, Christian


In GPU-Z there is a Tab call Sensor. If you don't have multi-display just tick the box for Log to file.

There is a row call "PerfCap" = Performance Cap. Understanding that helped me A LOT getting my card to perform it's 100% potential. The Log file will give you numbers instead of the actual acronyms. But there are plenty of information on this website to tell you those numbers mean.

From what I have seen with my own experience 2 major factor that cause down-clocking on the 980 TI . Power limit being reached or Temp. But you best check for yourself.


----------



## chrisk2305

Please help me interpret. Seems like only little load and almost no power consumption. What is wrong? Thanks!

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 88k .txt file


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk2305*
> 
> Please help me interpret. Seems like only little load and almost no power consumption. What is wrong? Thanks!
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 88k .txt file


according to the log, everything is fine. and hitting 1452mhz. 16 = "Util" meaning it's not being utilize to full potentials and 32 = SLI Sync

Try running them in 4k with something that will eat up the cards.. like GTA V or any of the newer titles. And see if it will go above ~60%. if you don't have a 4k monitor, DSR it to the 4k

Then you need to run TWO instances of GPU-Z and log each of the card and see if one of the card is hitting other limits.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Just get Precision X and do KBoost. Thatll run both cards at 99% usage no matter the workload. Though this is only for benchmark purposes. If a game isnt fully utilizing both cards its because the cards dont require more then 60-70% each to complete the workloads. Also in Nvidia Control Panel switch power usage to full not adaptive.


----------



## WalkerBait187

Just Got My EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti FTW and have to say coming from a EVGA Nvidia Geforce GTX 750 Ti FTW playing BF4 on 4K 120Hz looks just so nice i died a bunch of time because i was checking out everything the tree buildings blowing up LOL


----------



## WalkerBait187

FurMark Score at 1920x1080 2xmsaa 9344 points ASIC only 65% ewww


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkerBait187*
> 
> FurMark Score at 1920x1080 2xmsaa 9344 points ASIC only 65% ewww


Where's the pictures Man, and, how does it OC?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nice, I am still trying to crack 200fps. it's weird, I am stuck on 199.9...


Maybe give Windows-10-Pro-Build-10547-x64 a go:

TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8000 --- 190.2--- 4791


----------



## rolldog

Does anyone have any creative ideas how I can hook up a couple of LEDs under my Nickel + Plexi waterblock where the stock LEDs are hooked up? On the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1, under the Windforce logo is a 4 pin RGB LED strip, and the color of the light can be changed in their OC software. The 2 smaller LEDs, on either side of the logo are standard 2 pin connectors, but something creative would need to be done to hook the LEDs up there since it's not as accessible as the 4 pin RGB LED connector. It would be really cool if someone made small single 3mm RGB LEDs so I could still change the color of the light, but since that doesn't exist, I was thinking about splicing the wires and hooking the LEDs up to the 4 pin RGB connector but only using the power and the ground wires from the original 4 pin connector. I wouldn't be able to change the color of my LEDs, but the LED effects that can be set in the GeForce Experience experience software should still be able to work.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> Maybe give Windows-10-Pro-Build-10547-x64 a go:
> 
> TONSCHUH --- 3770k @4700MHz --- GTX980-Ti-OC-STRIX-SLI, 1557 / 8000 --- 190.2--- 4791


That's what I am on These are my eVGA SC's, on air, by the way. my Classifieds should top this once both are under water. so far, only one card is at the moment..


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> That's what I am on These are my eVGA SC's, on air, by the way. my Classifieds should top this once both are under water. so far, only one card is at the moment..


That are already awesome numbers and I only wondered if the latest Win-10-Build would get you over the 200fps-Mark.

I got a small improvement and the "Video_Memory_Management_Internal"-Error when exiting certain Games is fixed as well.


----------



## WalkerBait187

I have not tried to overclock it yet still smiling from ear to ear lol


----------



## Zero-Cold

Hello guys! I have Palit Super JetStream GTX 980*Ti*. I was wondering if there's a chance that someone could mod my BIOS to allow 1.27v? I heard 1.27v is the maximum I can get on this PCB but it still will be better than 1.23v. Here's a BIOS which already have custom FAN-start profile (at 70*C) and a TDP limit of 140% - https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzZp6SOGA59Mdi1EeUp0Ulp3SWs/view?usp=sharing

I'll be very happy if someone enables this extra strap of 1.27v.









If it would be easier for a mod here's a stock one as well. My I'll still need TDP 140% and FAN-start at 70*C. Thanks!


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

I slapped some blocks on my classies, and they seem to love it.

1550mhz in SLI, without a problem. I will try and push the benchmarks a bit further.




Spoiler: EK Classy blocks


----------



## Ally1987

I'm joining the club, yo!


----------



## WalkerBait187

Sweet


----------



## WalkerBait187

i bumped the setting from 100% to 110% in PrecisionX and lost some my score in valley dropped a bit to 5922


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> I'm joining the club, yo!


Interesting combination.


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Interesting combination.


The result


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> The result


Oh was that the hybrid kit. ?

At first i thought it was the actually 980ti hybrid and a reference MSI. I was like what a odd sli combination.


----------



## DunePilot

Sure there are other folks that blow mine out of the water but here is my go at an overclock video.




980 Ti Overclock settings. 17k+ Firestrikes, 21k+ graphics scores.


----------



## johnnyw

Anyone else had issues with Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 cooler "Silent/Stop" leds? The windforce logo lights up normally & turns off when getting to fanless mode. But as far i know those "Silent/Stop" leds should light up at same time the windforce logo turns off when getting idle/fanless mode?


----------



## carlhil2

Beat my single Titan X score


----------



## devilhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Beat my single Titan X score


done.


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> done.


I think he was saying HE beat his old TitanX score. lol


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> I think he was saying HE beat his old TitanX score. lol










my OC is average, it's my game-stable clocks..


----------



## chrisk2305

Hi,
Can somebody please post their original BIOS from a MSI GTX 980Ti Reference card? I accidentally flashed wrong bios and can't find my backup file. Thanks!


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk2305*
> 
> Hi,
> Can somebody please post their original BIOS from a MSI GTX 980Ti Reference card? I accidentally flashed wrong bios and can't find my backup file. Thanks!


 MSI.GTX980Ti.6144.150424.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## chrisk2305

thanks!


----------



## chrisk2305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> In GPU-Z there is a Tab call Sensor. If you don't have multi-display just tick the box for Log to file.
> 
> There is a row call "PerfCap" = Performance Cap. Understanding that helped me A LOT getting my card to perform it's 100% potential. The Log file will give you numbers instead of the actual acronyms. But there are plenty of information on this website to tell you those numbers mean.
> 
> From what I have seen with my own experience 2 major factor that cause down-clocking on the 980 TI . Power limit being reached or Temp. But you best check for yourself.


Hi,
I ran Witcher 3 in 4K and utilization is still very bad (as before with Valley in 1600p). Now I did some testing and tried each card seperately:

Card 1 Valley: 4541
Card 2 Valley: 4504
SLI: 4307


----------



## skkane

I came to the conclusion that nvidia drivers are all random and sometimes work, sometimes don't.

Like i score 23k firestrike normal in sli and 10min later, after reboot only, i score 26500 or so....

Valley is the same, sometimes min fps drop to 5 or lower, others it drops to 40 only... having a big impact in the score.

Firestrike combined test is always either lower by 400-1000 points, either higher but NEVER CONSISTENT, all settings drivers windows remaining the same.

It's just one big mess and i can't explain any of it. benchmarks, they never score consistent unless u got some magic carrot in ur ass or dunno.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I came to the conclusion that nvidia drivers are all random and sometimes work, sometimes don't.
> 
> Like i score 23k firestrike normal in sli and 10min later, after reboot only, i score 26500 or so....
> 
> Valley is the same, sometimes min fps drop to 5 or lower, others it drops to 40 only... having a big impact in the score.
> 
> Firestrike combined test is always either lower by 400-1000 points, either higher but NEVER CONSISTENT, all settings drivers windows remaining the same.
> 
> It's just one big mess and i can't explain any of it. benchmarks, they never score consistent unless u got some magic carrot in ur ass or dunno.


Sounds like you got more tuning to do.

Combined scores being lower and inconsistent means you have tuning to do on OS level, or CPU/Memory level. That almost always points to hardware instability.


----------



## skkane

Even if I run everything at stock speeds, it is still inconsistent. I think it's just bugged software like always or microsoft gremlins.Software always sucked, microsoft could never make a proper OS so it's expected.


----------



## chrisk2305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Sounds like you got more tuning to do.
> 
> Combined scores being lower and inconsistent means you have tuning to do on OS level, or CPU/Memory level. That almost always points to hardware instability.


Well the System itself is 24h prime95/linpack stable. No crashes or the like. So I am guessing it is not a stability issue.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk2305*
> 
> thanks!


For future reference. Techpowerup normally carries most stock bios's.


----------



## carlhil2

Anyone interested, take the Bills with the points...








I am sorry, living in Boston, I hate the Patriots, I know, I know...and Brady is a weirdo...


----------



## DunePilot

Settings for a consistent 1571 on the core and 2050 mem here.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Just incase anyone is wondering, the TitanX EK blocks and backplates, fit perfectly onto EVGA 980Tis reference and the ACX 2.0+/Superclocked+ cards. The only thing is that due to NOT HAVING memory chips on the back of the board, it is HIGHLY ADVISABLE to purchase some thick thermal pads off eBay or something, in order to properly clear the PCB solder points. Just incase, so shorting does NOT EVEN BECOME a possibility. I've placed squares at multiple locations in order to even out the backplate across the PCB

Pads

http://www.ebay.com/itm/221603147883?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> Just incase anyone is wondering, the TitanX EK blocks and backplates, fit perfectly onto EVGA 980Tis reference and the ACX 2.0+/Superclocked+ cards. The only thing is that due to NOT HAVING memory chips on the back of the board, it is HIGHLY ADVISABLE to purchase some thick thermal pads off eBay or something, in order to properly clear the PCB solder points. Just incase, so shorting does NOT EVEN BECOME a possibility. I've placed squares at multiple locations in order to even out the backplate across the PCB
> 
> Pads
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/221603147883?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


thanks. you are saving lives here.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> The result


Anyone with a Hybrid or a card with a Hybrid kit on it might be interested in this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> New EVGA Hybrid shroud coming soon FREE for all registered EVGA GTX 980, 980 Ti and TITAN X Hybrid owners through the EVGA Face Off Program! New shroud is complete with updated visual style plus LED. Stay tuned for more details this Fall!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ally1987

Nice!


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> The result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone with a Hybrid or a card with a Hybrid kit on it might be interested in this:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EVGA-JacobF*
> 
> Just FYI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> New EVGA Hybrid shroud coming soon FREE for all registered EVGA GTX 980, 980 Ti and TITAN X Hybrid owners through the EVGA Face Off Program! New shroud is complete with updated visual style plus LED. Stay tuned for more details this Fall!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Looks nice, I hope they will sell this as a standalone purchase overseas!


----------



## mcnico63

Hello,

Do bios Maxair works on AMP! Extreme Edition?

Thank you


----------



## chrisk2305

Could someone please mod my bios to have a 375w power limit and 1,23v load voltage? Thanks in advance!

NV801MH.P10.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Anyone with a Hybrid or a card with a Hybrid kit on it might be interested in this:


:O This will literally look PERFECT in my B&W build, so happy I went with the Hybrid!


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey,

quick question here - I have a reference EVGA 980Ti Superclocked and I want to ask, if I flash the bios from the first post, that says "flash if you want to avoid throttling", what exactly does that do to my GPU ? Sorry for the noobish question, kinda new at this sort of thing







I cant afford other means of cooling currently, so I want to lower my temps and avoid throttling in any way possible


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Well for one. It makes your card not throttle lol.

But to be specific there is two throttling situations.

One is hitting your power limiter.
Second is a temp limit.

To fully remove throttling you have to modify the bios to have a higher power limiter and match the temperature throttling voltage.

What it does it makes it so your card never downclocks in any situation be it the card wants more power or your surpassing the temperature thresholds.

Id only advise flashing a bios that is made by and for your manufacturer.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Id only advise flashing a bios that is made by and for your manufacturer.


Well, it says it is based on the EVGA Superclocked card, which I have, so I guess there is not an issue







The thing is, that my card peaks at 85°C and I see it throttling to maintain the 85°C so it downclocks... think the BIOS will help this, or must I do some setting in Afterburner?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Using that bios will remove throttling which then will allow your card to surpass 85°. Not exactly something i would recommend until you find a way to cool that beast. Turn up the fan speed or provide better cooling to the card inside your case.


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Well, it says it is based on the EVGA Superclocked card, which I have, so I guess there is not an issue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is, that my card peaks at 85°C and I see it throttling to maintain the 85°C so it downclocks... think the BIOS will help this, or must I do some setting in Afterburner?


Damn 85c... My Hybrid never goes above 55c and its dead silent! EVGA sells upgrade kits if you're interested.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Well reference coolers just cant handle these cards. Hell even 3rd party coolers barely can.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi guys,
im stuck on a Problem saving my Bios

Downladed latest version off NVFLASH
(Updated 8/17/2015) NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
X64 Download Here

Try to save Bios
nvflash -save 980ti.rom

*=nvflash firmware must have a valid extension*

what is wrong ?

ha worket on my EVGA 980 SC+ well
this crad is an Zotav amp extreme
Win 10 64bit Pro

EDIT:*
OMG i just hvent removed the protection.....*


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> im stuck on a Problem saving my Bios
> 
> Downladed latest version off NVFLASH
> (Updated 8/17/2015) NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.227: (Works in Windows 10)
> X64 Download Here
> 
> Try to save Bios
> nvflash -save 980ti.rom
> 
> *=nvflash firmware must have a valid extension*
> 
> what is wrong ?
> 
> ha worket on my EVGA 980 SC+ well
> this crad is an Zotav amp extreme
> Win 10 64bit Pro


Just use GPU-Z to save bios.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Damn 85c... My Hybrid never goes above 55c and its dead silent! EVGA sells upgrade kits if you're interested.


I am very interested in the hybrid kit but it is simply too expensive for me







135€ is a bit much right now


----------



## Mogwaii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Damn 85c... My Hybrid never goes above 55c and its dead silent! EVGA sells upgrade kits if you're interested.


Waterblock and custom cooling 1500is mhz @ 34-40c on gaming or looping valley.
Cost alot more sure but nice temp aswell


----------



## Methodical

My fans are starting to make some noise - 980 Ti ACX 2.0+. Anyone else have this issue? I don't plan to RMA it since I am about to water cool them. Just curious. Oh, I am so glad I got from under the 980 FTW. This card is all I need.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> My fans are starting to make some noise - 980 Ti ACX 2.0+. Anyone else have this issue? I don't plan to RMA it since I am about to water cool them. Just curious. Oh, I am so glad I got from under the 980 FTW. This card is all I need.


If you could make a video then we might be able to help or offer some advice?


----------



## HAL900




----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*


----------



## HAL900

1000rpm


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> I am very interested in the hybrid kit but it is simply too expensive for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 135€ is a bit much right now


Owwww thats awful, I hate how pricing is so much higher in the EU.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> If you could make a video then we might be able to help or offer some advice?


Ahh nah it's no biggie. I will be removing them hopefully this week for the water block, but thanks. I was just curious.


----------



## whitrzac

After an untold number of years I'm rejoining the desktop crowd.
The last PC I had was a c2d e6300 clocked at 3.1 and a SLI 8800gts on water. I have fond memories of scrapping together enough $$$ to buy the next part after frying something with too much voltage.








Since then I've been purely mobile, a cupple clevo/sager, couple alienwares, settling on the dell m6xxx line.

Then I picked up a dell 4k ips monitor and realized that even my amazing laptop couldn't make use of it.

Current build:
corsair ITX case
gigabyte h77 ITX mobo
intel 3570k
8gb hyperx
EVGA 1050w psu
EVGA 980ti classified.

Still looking into water cooling, EVGA really messed up with only offering the reference PCB with water/hybrid cooling

$300 pc, $700 video card. Some things change, some don't
At least the cards are someone standardized now, no more 2gb ddr2 8400 gt cards


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> Owwww thats awful, I hate how pricing is so much higher in the EU.


Yeah, tell me about it... the hybrid kit would have been an excellent solution for me... maybe I should save up and get it like for Christmas







better late than never, eh? And I will get the pretty new shroud with it too







Will fit my black/white build nicely


----------



## jodasanchezz

Hi guys,
I wanted to know how many watts consumiert my PC.
I bought the:

http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Primera-Line-Energiemessger%C3%A4t-silber-1506600/dp/B007459MH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442917143&sr=8-1&keywords=strommessger%C3%A4t

Now I am a little confused.

In idele ~ 200Watt should be ok and normal.
Under Heavy Load (Witcher 3 @4K) ~850Watt i cant belive that

My Sys:

I7 4770k @4Ghz
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
16Gb Corsair Vengence @1600mhz
Zotac 980ti amp Extreme @ 1.25V ~1480mhz ingame
Asus PCE-AC68 AC1900 Dual-Band Wi-Fi PCIe
be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 850 Watt
512 GB Samsung 850Pro
500 GM Seagate HDD (5900rmp)

4x120mm case fan
1x140mm case fan

1x140mm cpu van

*This all together cant be 850 watts ? or im wrong*


----------



## ppkstat

No it can't be 850W.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Thank you so im right. Im thinking of 500 watts max 600 watts under load ,
the measurement tool is crap


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I wanted to know how many watts consumiert my PC.
> I bought the:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Primera-Line-Energiemessger%C3%A4t-silber-1506600/dp/B007459MH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442917143&sr=8-1&keywords=strommessger%C3%A4t
> 
> Now I am a little confused.
> 
> In idele ~ 200Watt should be ok and normal.
> Under Heavy Load (Witcher 3 @4K) ~850Watt i cant belive that
> 
> My Sys:
> 
> I7 4770k @4Ghz
> Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
> 16Gb Corsair Vengence @1600mhz
> Zotac 980ti amp Extreme @ 1.25V ~1480mhz ingame
> Asus PCE-AC68 AC1900 Dual-Band Wi-Fi PCIe
> be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 850 Watt
> 512 GB Samsung 850Pro
> 500 GM Seagate HDD (5900rmp)
> 
> 4x120mm case fan
> 1x140mm case fan
> 
> 1x140mm cpu van
> 
> *This all together cant be 850 watts ? or im wrong*


Even for idle it is much too high.
Idle should be less than 100 watt.
At load it could be about 500 watt max.

My system is close to your system. Besides i'm using only 1.18v on the GPU. Thats about 400 watt in Firestrike Ultra.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Can someone do me a favor and test in Diablo 3 or Dirt Rally his GPU load % ? 1st test in game menu and second test while ingame. Thank you. I'm trying to see if I'm the only one where my 980 Ti use more power on menu (and so has higher temp), which is really weird.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Can someone do me a favor and test in Diablo 3 or Dirt Rally his GPU load % ? 1st test in game menu and second test while ingame. Thank you. I'm trying to see if I'm the only one where my 980 Ti use more power on menu (and so has higher temp), which is really weird.


You are definitely not the only one... same happened to me in Diablo III and there was another person, here on OCN (cant recall who)... weird, I know... but I don't play D3 anymore... too many changes


----------



## chrisk2305

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisk2305*
> 
> Could someone please mod my bios to have a 375w power limit and 1,23v load voltage? Thanks in advance!
> 
> NV801MH.P10.zip 152k .zip file


Would do it myself, but don't know my way around maxwell ii bios tweaker. Thanks a lot!


----------



## jodasanchezz

Thanks for the information


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> You are definitely not the only one... same happened to me in Diablo III and there was another person, here on OCN (cant recall who)... weird, I know... but I don't play D3 anymore... too many changes


"Nice" to see that I'm not the only one. Now what I would like to know is are my games underperforming in term of FPS or not.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I wanted to know how many watts consumiert my PC.
> I bought the:
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Brennenstuhl-Primera-Line-Energiemessger%C3%A4t-silber-1506600/dp/B007459MH6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1442917143&sr=8-1&keywords=strommessger%C3%A4t
> 
> Now I am a little confused.
> 
> In idele ~ 200Watt should be ok and normal.
> Under Heavy Load (Witcher 3 @4K) ~850Watt i cant belive that
> 
> My Sys:
> 
> I7 4770k @4Ghz
> Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H
> 16Gb Corsair Vengence @1600mhz
> Zotac 980ti amp Extreme @ 1.25V ~1480mhz ingame
> Asus PCE-AC68 AC1900 Dual-Band Wi-Fi PCIe
> be quiet! DARK POWER PRO 11 850 Watt
> 512 GB Samsung 850Pro
> 500 GM Seagate HDD (5900rmp)
> 
> 4x120mm case fan
> 1x140mm case fan
> 
> 1x140mm cpu van
> 
> *This all together cant be 850 watts ? or im wrong*


maybe there is a switch to switch the reading to 220v since you guys are on 220v outlets in Europe..(??)

Also if you have an 80+ Power supply, 11%-20% of that can be subtracted as wasted heat. you need to find out from the manufacture what is the efficiency rating


----------



## dropadred

Mhm, I am testing my STRIX for a few days now, with a 67,3% ASIC I assumed, the requirement of overvolting will not be necessary and it was not too bad, but in stock, not overvoltage OC and fully OC (~1524MHz boost + 8GHz mem clock) is just...like the 81°C in the default without anything and with the fans spinning at 2000RPM ? seriously, Asus ? To maintain smilliar temperature with the full OC I had to bump the fans at 80+% of their speed, which is insane..

Now, working on the Aftermarket cooling solution as I do not have enough money for the watercooling (even I would not, I would not buy the 130€ full cover block, when next year will come 980Ti's successor and because I am running 4k res I will definitely upgrade to that one):
1. Raijintek Morpheus
2. Custom designed VRM heatsink like this one

which will spread out over the PCB like this

or it may look more like this one

..
right now, I am trying to find some company, which would make it for me, hope I will find some
3. 2x EK Vardar 120mm 1450RPM

I really hope, I will maintain the temperatures, this is unacceptable at this stage...I am really dissapointed by what have Asus done, but still, I have not much of a choice, MSI Gaming has warranty void sticker on screws, G1 Gaming I like (as I liked my 970 G1), but I would get it for 40+€ more, which would not be so ideal..

Wish me a luck, guys..


----------



## mbze430

you mean a heatsink like this one to cover over the VRM?

Will it make that much of a difference on the GPU temp?


----------



## Luri

latest result with zotac 980 ti amp extreme low asic(68.2) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8660346


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luri*
> 
> latest result with zotac 980 ti amp extreme low asic(68.2) http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8660346


How did you null your settings? Lol never seen that before. Nvm read up on it. Means you modified the default s settings.


----------



## mbze430

Probably changed the settings within the benchmark


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Oooo cheaterrr. ?

How its done.


----------



## Luri

its only grafhic score, i have only delete the phisic and combined score...


----------



## EvoBeardy

Had her for a month now, I've yet to Plasticoat the shroud to match my build colour.

Also, haven't refined the OC, I.E pushed the VRAM more and fine-tuned a couple more MHz out of the core, but I'm happy with this OC.

Would love to push 19K, but I think it's wishful thinking.


----------



## Luri

i have used the last driver of nvidia, there are no cheat guy! 355.98 driver


----------



## Luri

read the setting list, i haven't modified it


----------



## Luri

no cheat :s http://hwbot.org/submission/2958895_luri_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_980_ti_17865_marks


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luri*
> 
> no cheat :s http://hwbot.org/submission/2958895_luri_3dmark___fire_strike_geforce_gtx_980_ti_17865_marks


How are the new drivers?


----------



## Luri

same points compared to 355.82 driver


----------



## carlhil2

I am still on 353.49...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

So wait. You posted a screenshot on hwbot making 300points less in gpu score. But you post a invalid test making 300 points more. I believe you have to run the entire test to confirm valid results. What clocks did you run?


----------



## Luri

toh see this! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8661554


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Now thats more like it lol.

Curious on voltage and clocks.

Should use Heaven though. FS isn't what id call good for checking stable clocks. I can run like 20mhz more on FS.


----------



## Luri

in heaven 4.0 i run same core clock and vram. 2837 points


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luri*
> 
> in heaven 4.0 i run same core clock and vram. 2837 points


Should validate your score.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores


----------



## carlhil2

From 117.5 to 118 with 356.04 drivers, lol  my minimum went up from 41 to 46 though..


----------



## thestalosj

I'm planning on 2 way sli'ing EVGA 980ti Hybrid cards along with an intel 6700k, what kind of wattage do you guys think i'll need on the psu? Currently have a corsair 860


----------



## PureBlackFire

why my graphics score so low? I can't break 21K. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8662397
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestalosj*
> 
> I'm planning on 2 way sli'ing EVGA 980ti Hybrid cards along with an intel 6700k, what kind of wattage do you guys think i'll need on the psu? Currently have a corsair 860


the psu you currently have is perfect. with a good cushion.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> why my graphics score so low? I can't break 21K. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8662397
> the psu you currently have is perfect. with a good cushion.


What clocks?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestalosj*
> 
> I'm planning on 2 way sli'ing EVGA 980ti Hybrid cards along with an intel 6700k, what kind of wattage do you guys think i'll need on the psu? Currently have a corsair 860


900watt minimum id say.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> why my graphics score so low? I can't break 21K. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8662397
> the psu you currently have is perfect. with a good cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> What clocks?
Click to expand...

1512/7800mhz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestalosj*
> 
> I'm planning on 2 way sli'ing EVGA 980ti Hybrid cards along with an intel 6700k, what kind of wattage do you guys think i'll need on the psu? Currently have a corsair 860


The Corsair 860 is a perfect psu for your set up.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thestalosj*
> 
> I'm planning on 2 way sli'ing EVGA 980ti Hybrid cards along with an intel 6700k, what kind of wattage do you guys think i'll need on the psu? Currently have a corsair 860


I have read of people using up to 900W with 2 GTX 980 Ti overclocked with an overclocked cpu as well, I think it was a 4790k (can't remember the frequency though).

If you're not going to overclock heavily you should be fine, if you plan to however a 1000W would probably be better. Give it a try with your 860 and see how it goes, if you crash you'll know why.


----------



## mbze430

This is strictly getting information from GPU-Z.

I have 2 Zotac with mod bios which is locked down to 390Watts Power Limits on each card. I look at GPUZ and in the power consumption row, the highest is 90.2%.... so technically speaking one card is using 352watts and two would be 704 just on two cards. Not including CPU, SSD, HDD, PUMPS, and FANS. I am running a 1000w 80+ Bronze PSU.

My cards are running 1544/8000mhz @ 1.255 BIOS locked.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Just want to share this...*


----------



## mbze430

looks about the same as far as CPU performance goes. The Skylake definitely cooler. But both GPU is tacked almost to max. so looks like not much of a CPU test when the GPU is doing all the work.


----------



## james41382

Count me in for this club. Finished initial BIOS mod / OC this past weekend. Just got it setup in [email protected] and current PPD is about 668K.









TDP/3D Base Clock: 1101.5 MHz
Boost Clock: 1177.5 MHz
Boost Limit/Max: 1506.5 MHz
Memory Clock: 3901 MHz
Max voltage: 1.274V
Load temp: 50° C

I ran Heaven and Valley for some time this way without any seeing any artifacts; however, I am noticing that while folding the clock rate will drop down to 1101.5 MHz every 7 minutes or so for a few seconds.







I'm new to folding so perhaps this is normal. Any thoughts?


----------



## dropadred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> you mean a heatsink like this one to cover over the VRM?
> 
> Will it make that much of a difference on the GPU temp?


Yes, exactly, when replacing the cooler, you should not to forget about appropriate VRM cooling, because those is the module, which is responsible for voltage delivery and taking in an account its "smallness", then the most heated bunch of components on the card itself..

Will it affect the Core temps ? yes, actual DCIII design has connected VRM cooling through the direct plate to the main heatsink, so it is heated not just by the core, but the VRM too, changing the main heatsink will luxury take care of a core cooling, which will be enormous and that big heatsink for the VRM (tohether with a beautifuly high static pressure of the EK's Vardar fans) will be great to cool, if it is even seperate and I do not worry, if the fan will blow through the both of heatsinks (main and VRM heatsink)..I will even add some little heatsinks on the VRAM chips as I know, it is not heating component , but just for sure, it will raise the investment just for the few euros, but it will make me feel "calmer"

Still, I will paint it too with some black matte spray to have it nice, slick and blackish

...

anyways, guys, only solution for uncontrolable voltage drops even at the 68-70°C or so is custom bios? i have tried the force constant voltage through the AB and Kboost tthrough the precision, but no luck...

example - +87mV with AB, till the card will get to 67°C it will stay on 1,230, after that it will drop to 1,212 and then at 80 I think, ut will drop to 1,194V...unstability garanted :/


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> example - +87mV with AB, till the card will get to 67°C it will stay on 1,230, after that it will drop to 1,212 and then at 80 I think, ut will drop to 1,194V...unstability garanted :/


Voltage is pretty useless on the new GM200 cards. You are better off trying to tackle the temps rather than the voltage drops. You keep the temps below 60 and it won't drop voltage anyway!









My voltage is at +30mv on AB and I still can push my cards to 1505, so either lower your voltage or lower your OC to keep the temps reasonable mate


----------



## dropadred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> Voltage is pretty useless on the new GM200 cards. You are better off trying to tackle the temps rather than the voltage drops. You keep the temps below 60 and it won't drop voltage anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My voltage is at +30mv on AB and I still can push my cards to 1505, so either lower your voltage or lower your OC to keep the temps reasonable mate


Asus strix in default (no OC) works that it will stabilize the temperature at 80-82°C while spinning on ~2000RPM, so only if I would have the fans spinning at 80+%, which is unacceptable, because it is loud as hell..

I am wondering, why is ASUS Strix, better said DCIII design so bad in the way of effectivity of cooling


----------



## yenclas

Hi,

with my new MSI 980Ti and 68,2 ASIC i got 1500Mhz/8000Mhz fully stable at 1,205v but modding bios disabling boost and up power to 380w because if I set the power down to 380w I got Pwr in some games in perfcap.

Is this ok or 380w is too much ? Max temp in I see in games (Assetto Corsa) is 81ºC

Thank you very much


----------



## passey

Whats the best bios to use on a zotac amp? Want to solve the power limit issue and try and get some better clocks.

Can add 200 to the core now put adjusting power limits and voltage make no difference


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *passey*
> 
> Whats the best bios to use on a zotac amp? Want to solve the power limit issue and try and get some better clocks.
> 
> Can add 200 to the core now put adjusting power limits and voltage make no difference


Upload your bios.
In stock bios,
What is your max % power limit?
What is your max voltage allowed?


----------



## passey

Will post it when i get home.

Power limit is 110% but no matter if its stock or set to 110% it uses the same power. Cant rememeber the limit off the top of my head.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Upload your bios.
> In stock bios,
> What is your max % power limit?
> What is your max voltage allowed?


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Count me in for this club. Finished initial BIOS mod / OC this past weekend. Just got it setup in [email protected] and current PPD is about 668K.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TDP/3D Base Clock: 1101.5 MHz
> Boost Clock: 1177.5 MHz
> Boost Limit/Max: 1506.5 MHz
> Memory Clock: 3901 MHz
> Max voltage: 1.274V
> Load temp: 50° C
> 
> I ran Heaven and Valley for some time this way without any seeing any artifacts; however, *I am noticing that while folding the clock rate will drop down to 1101.5 MHz every 7 minutes or so for a few seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to folding so perhaps this is normal. Any thoughts?*


That's completely normal. [email protected] writes a checkpoint to a file every so often to record your progress should you need to stop folding or you lose power, etc. When that happens the GPU is doing 0 work, so the clocks and GPU load go back to the defaults. As long as your not seeing errors in the logs or getting failed WU's, you should be good.


----------



## Luri

last score! this card is a beast! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8671445


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

You have Zotac. Yet your results says your using Asus graphics card?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> You have Zotac. Yet your results says your using Asus graphics card?


Probably using an Asus bios.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luri*
> 
> last score! this card is a beast! http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8671445


what are your actual clocks while benching?


----------



## sticks435

Hey guys, so I wanna pick up a 980Ti so I can play DA:I and Witcher 3 in all glory and use DSR on my older games I haven't played without melting my freaking card lol. I have a 780 Classy on air right now. I'm trying to decide which one I should get. I'm torn between the FTW on air or going water with another card, such as the Hybrid or stock reference with aftermarket WB. I already have pretty much everything for a custom loop from when I watercooled my 570, but none of it has been used in a couple of years and I'd want a new case if I got back into it.

I've got either $135 evga bucks or around $500 in amazon gift cards, so I would be getting it from one of those 2 places. Figure I would get from Amazon probably and then fold with it for the next year or two and then spend the bucks on whatever the new hotness was at that time.


----------



## Luri

yes im using an asus bios. freq are 1555 core and 2180 vram


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luri*
> 
> yes im using an asus bios. freq are 1555 core and 2180 vram


How is your gpu score so high with such moderate clocks?


----------



## Luri

high efficiency bios and precise settings. i think that i have try and modified 40/50 bios to reach this score


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> That's completely normal. [email protected] writes a checkpoint to a file every so often to record your progress should you need to stop folding or you lose power, etc. When that happens the GPU is doing 0 work, so the clocks and GPU load go back to the defaults. As long as your not seeing errors in the logs or getting failed WU's, you should be good.


Thanks for the reply I won't give it any more thought in that case.


----------



## Stealth3si

hello









i'm considering upgrading to msi gtx 980 ti gaming 6, and was wondering if antec neo eco 620c (rebadged seasonic) is good enough to power this card overclocked? It's more than three years old and haven't had any issues powering a evga gtx 970 OC'd. ty


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm considering upgrading to msi gtx 980 ti gaming 6, and was wondering if antec neo eco 620c (rebadged seasonic) is good enough to power this card overclocked? It's more than three years old and haven't had any issues powering a evga gtx 970 OC'd. ty


if you are putting the 980ti in the system you have listed in your sig

600 watts is more than enough to run a haswell and 980ti oc'd


----------



## Stealth3si

ty, yes i am planning to put the 980 ti in the system listed in my sig.

any future plans on making a custom air bios for the msi gtx 980 ti?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> ty, yes i am planning to put the 980 ti in the system listed in my sig.
> 
> any future plans on making a custom air bios for the msi gtx 980 ti?


is the reference card or the gaming 6g card you are geting?


----------



## Stealth3si

the gaming 6g card

also, my psu has 1 x 6-pin and 1 x 8-pin (6+2) cable coming from one single rail of 48 amps but the card needs 2 x 8-pin plugs. It comes with a 6 to 8-pin adapter, if I connect that into my psu's 6-pin cable and plug them into the 8-pin port of the card, is it going to pump enough juice thru that 6 to 8-pin connection for overclocking?


----------



## max883

My Msi Gtx 980 ti gamer asic is 72.1%

I tried to overclock to 1500.mhz but not posible. Tried everything! Higer volt dont help. Dried all the way to 1.255v with power target at 350w

But i can do 1450.mhz with 1.187v with all gamed and benches.


----------



## bluedevil

Gonna go WC soon on my 980 Ti....can't decide if I want to go full WC block or just go with a EK Thermosphere....


----------



## Vlasov_581

go full cover. temps are amazing. After doing Firestrike Ultra 4 times in a row, my cards' temps never exceeded 52C, and that was with all fans at 800rpm. If all fans go to 1600rpm, temps are in the mid 40s


----------



## 1Scotty1

I myself will watercool my 980Ti Superclocked very soon, but I am getting the Hybrid conversion kit







I hope to see a significant temperature drop, that 85°C that my GPU is peaking at currently is a bit high for my liking...


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> I myself will watercool my 980Ti Superclocked very soon, but I am getting the Hybrid conversion kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope to see a significant temperature drop, that 85°C that my GPU is peaking at currently is a bit high for my liking...


I would love to try it, however I have a ACX 2.0+ (4995) verison of this card. Pretty much the shroud wont work....

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I would love to try it, however I have a ACX 2.0+ (4995) verison of this card. Pretty much the shroud wont work....
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR


True, it wont work on the ACX... glad I went with the reference style cooler, I knew I would go watercooling some day


----------



## Spectre-

since everyone is on the Watercooling topic

anyone know if this is compatible with the G1
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=20313&cPath=880

I want to expand my H320 by adding my gpu and ill add a 240/280 rad
cant seem to find any full blocks for the G1 in aus


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> -snip-


Since it is a universal block I am guessing it will be compatible


----------



## jodasanchezz

He Guys
if got a Problem with oc my Zotac amp extreme...

im back on stock Bios.

When i try to push the limit out of the card and test is with Witcher 3 (4k ultra HW off)

The card goes up tu 1506mhz for 10 secs
reduces to around 1380mhz and stays there for ever....

The Volts are @ 1.10V....









GPU Z say the limitation factor is prw....
But how can i push this higher ?
Volts are on +87mv (=up tu 1.23V?)


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> He Guys
> if got a Problem with oc my Zotac amp extreme...
> 
> im back on stock Bios.
> 
> When i try to push the limit out of the card and test is with Witcher 3 (4k ultra HW off)
> 
> The card goes up tu 1506mhz for 10 secs
> reduces to around 1380mhz and stays there for ever....
> 
> The Volts are @ 1.10V....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU Z say the limitation factor is prw....
> But how can i push this higher ?
> Volts are on +87mv (=up tu 1.23V?)


You are Power target limited, there is no work around for it using the stock BIOS, you have to use a custom BIOS with a higher power target to avoid throttling.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Gonna go WC soon on my 980 Ti....can't decide if I want to go full WC block or just go with a EK Thermosphere....


Or, go for the EK-VGA Supremacy, works great with my Classified..kept card as is, just removed the fan shroud, 4 screws..


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Or, go for the EK-VGA Supremacy, works great with my Classified..kept card as is, just removed the fan shroud, 4 screws..


So there's no fan for the VRMs anymore in your case?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> So there's no fan for the VRMs anymore in your case?


Nope, just block/backplate/midplate with fans pointed at all the right spots....I have a lot of airflow going on in my case. gpu in it's own loop with a 240mm rad and a Monsta 140mm rad,fans at 1500 push only, temps are nice. idle 2 degrees over ambient, reaches up to 15 degrees over ambient during gaming......


----------



## jodasanchezz

Im on a Zotac amp extreme do u recomend nv flash or can i use Zotacs FireStorm for Bios Flashing


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nope, just block/backplate/midplate with fans pointed at all the right spots....I have a lot of airflow going on in my case. gpu in it's own loop with a 240mm rad and a Monsta 140mm rad,fans at 1500 push only, temps are nice. idle 2 degrees over ambient, reaches up to 15 degrees over ambient during gaming......


Yeah that's been the idea of mine for a while. Just didn't know if it was gonna be ok for the VRMs.

Here is my card.


https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/4.html


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Yeah that's been the idea of mine for a while. Just didn't know if it was gonna be ok for the VRMs.
> 
> Here is my card.
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/GTX_980_Ti_SC_Plus/4.html


That'll work, just get some heatsinks if you prefer...
I can bench +700 on the vram, no issues with heat...gaming OC is 1528 @+500 on the ram...at 1440p, I am good with that...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

How can you be sure no issues with heat without knowing your vrm temps being nakey? ?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> How can you be sure no issues with heat without knowing your vrm temps being nakey? ?


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NA8DAZG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Results?
Being VRMs were being cooled by a fan and heatsink.
Now being cooled only by fan, one can only assume it runs hotter without showing data proving otherwise. Maybe not dangerous hot, but idk who wants to take shortcuts on a $600+ card.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Results?
> Being VRMs were being cooled by a fan and heatsink.
> Now being cooled only by fan, one can only assume it runs hotter without showing data proving otherwise. Maybe not dangerous hot, but idk who wants to take shortcuts on a $600+ card.


If you are worried, roll with full cover then. I am good with my setup...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Wait that open space isn't vrms. From afar they looked like vrms. The entire midplate cools the vrms & memory.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Wait that open space isn't vrms. From afar they looked like vrms. The entire midplate cools the vrms & memory.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> If you are worried, roll with full cover then. I am good with my setup...


Well im not worried. Msi has the vrms reinforced with a heatsink not connected to the cooler after removal. Just odd they'd use the midplate to cool the vrms also. It's not exactly the greatest piece of cooling hardware. I just figured you had results with showing me a thermal imaging gun.


----------



## WalkerBait187

crappy score but looks nice


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Well im not worried. Msi has the vrms reinforced with a heatsink not connected to the cooler after removal. Just odd they'd use the midplate to cool the vrms also. It's not exactly the greatest piece of cooling hardware. I just figured you had results with showing me a thermal imaging gun.


I hear you and understand your concerns, just that since I don't plan on adding voltages to the vrms, the backplate/midplate should suffice...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Aslong as the plate cools the vrms should have no issue. I would just think the vrms would translate their heat to the vram being on the same plate, but with good airflow should be nothing. That first picture just threw me off at first. I would not let a $600+ roll naked vrms. A lower tier card would be fine with that. Found a better dissection of this model also ?.


----------



## st0necold

Switching from my mismatched ref and acx 2 sc+ to two CLASSIFIED EVGA versions... the look inside of my case was bugging me and I got the CLASSIFIED versions for not much more then these.

time to sell these. can't wait to get some numbers tomorrow


----------



## jodasanchezz

Ok guys i ****ed up!

sitting here for 3 houers changing my Bios setting withou any positiv result.
Gpuz allwas says PWR is limiting my clocks....

so back to stock

can someone give ma an advise what to do?
I want to hit the 1500mhz without touching anithing in Aferburner...should be reacheable with the AMP Extreme

Here the Power stat from the Bios: feel free to Mod them and send me back.

980tiRom.xlsx 100k .xlsx file




EDIT: The excel sheet is the Stock bios


----------



## mbze430

it's really simple... grab the unlimit power modd'd BIOS from the OP. punch in those numbers in the Power Tab, and you will have up to 375watts


----------



## carlhil2

980Ti Classified I have a EK-Thermosphere , but, then, I would have had to remove the midplate and use different screws in order to use the Classy backplate..the removal of just 4 screws is much simpler..


----------



## Luri

Use nvflash with the amp extreme. You have drops probably for the temperatures and for the limited power. Witch frequency do you reach with firestorm and 3d+ setting?


----------



## SirKnight7

The default voltage and +87 that you added should not be as low as you have pictured (1.168v). That looks like an after throttle or crash fall-back setting. Reboot, set your Voltage to +0mV in Afterburner and max your Power Limit. Leave your Core and Mem clocks on +0 as well. Open GPU-Z sensor tab (1.0 sec) and do a benchmark run of Valley in Extreme Preset and post a screenshot of the GPU-Z readings so we can see exactly what happens during the run.


----------



## Stealth3si

in regards to my MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G card, i have a question about the modded bios on the OP.

There are a few I see,

1) 425W power target based on the EVGA SC BIOS, (Sheyster)
2) 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards, (Sheyster)
3) the 375W power target by motivman.

Which one could I copy over to my bios for 24/7 air use?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Not the first 2, they are for reference boards.
Maybe look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/1320_20#post_24215761


----------



## Luri

The amp extreme with stock bios get maximum at 1.224 volt. Apply +40 mv or + 87 mv, the max is always 1.22
With custom bios the max voltage is 1.274 volt. Voltage over 1.274 is not possible, there are a hardware block


----------



## mbze430

I think it's more of a driver block. all the card will max out to 1.274 VID... VID now... unless you have a DMM or a card that let you read actual voltage. You can't tell how much REAL voltage is going through.

I say its a driver block because if you mod your bios to say 1.3v, but the driver will only call for 1.274VID. GPU-Z will constantly give your Performance Limited by vRel. In my theory that means the drivers is locked down to 1.274v even though it sees in the BIOS a 1.3v setting.

If anyone want to go beyond the 1.274v you have to vmod


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> Not the first 2, they are for reference boards.
> Maybe look here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561999/msi-980-ti-gaming-6g-card-overclocks-and-pictures/1320_20#post_24215761


thx! glad that there is a thread dedicated to the MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, lots of info i can peruse.

it looks like there a few options to choose from, a 1.23V, 1.25V and 1.26v modified versions for different scenarios. which version r u using the one posted in this link?

PS: lol i was searching in this thread for anyone with my card and i found your posts requesting a modded bios with power limits.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

I use a 1.25v BIOS, just fine for 1500 GPU








I don't care for 1510, 1520 or whatever... my next 'goal' would be 1600, no less


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> thx! glad that there is a thread dedicated to the MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G, lots of info i can peruse.
> 
> it looks like there a few options to choose from, a 1.23V, 1.25V and 1.26v modified versions for different scenarios. which version r u using the one posted in this link?
> 
> PS: lol i was searching in this thread for anyone with my card and i found your posts requesting a modded bios with power limits.


If you would like a not locked voltage modded bios. I have my own MSI 6G bios with selectable 1.205, 1.230, 1.248, 1.268, 1.274 voltage in Afterburner.


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> If you would like a not locked voltage modded bios. I have my own MSI 6G bios with selectable 1.205, 1.230, 1.248, 1.268, 1.274 voltage in Afterburner.


sure, by all means send it my way!
















lol i noticed u offered a similar bios to garret, is he using yours?

also, what is the advantage of having unlocked voltages to select different voltages over other modded bios that do not allow voltages to change in AB/PX because it is locked? i am thinking to approach this situation by using your version to quickly gauge where the cards limits are, then afterwards settle for a different volt-locked bios(?)


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth3si*
> 
> sure, by all means send it my way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol i noticed u offered a similar bios to garret, is he using yours?
> 
> also, what is the advantage of having unlocked voltages to select different voltages over other modded bios that do not allow voltages to change in AB/PX because it is locked? i am thinking to approach this situation by using your version to quickly gauge where the cards limits are, then afterwards settle for a different volt-locked bios(?)


There isn't really any difference besides they only knew how to allow one voltage select in their bios and i found out how to allow multiple.

I can't speak for Garret lol. Idk what he did with it. ?


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> There isn't really any difference besides they only knew how to allow one voltage select in their bios and i found out how to allow multiple.
> 
> I can't speak for Garret lol. Idk what he did with it. ?


ah i see, r u going to post your modded bios as a link in the thread or send it via PM? TIA


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

1274.zip 152k .zip file


Use at own risk. For a MSI 980ti Gaming 6G. Remove any overclock as you can see Boost 2.0 will increase clocks based on voltage. Thermal limit is disabled.


----------



## nasmith2000

Picked up 2 x EVGA 980TI Hybrids. Oh man do they absolutely shred. Running BF4 (utra/max settings) on my 3440x1440 dell ultrawide at 200% reso. INSANE


----------



## jonathan1107

Just a quick question to compare my situation with people that have a similar setup. This question is aimed at those of you who have 2x gtx 980 Ti's in SLI:

I have 2x GTX 980 ti in SLI paired with an i5 4690k overclocked to 4.6ghz (so let's just say I'd have a hard time considering my CPU as a bottleneck cause)
My 2 graphics card are slightly overclocked, nothing fancy, very good temps.

What I noticed is in "the witcher 3" (also in dragon age inquisition). When I run SLI both cards get a max usage of 70% just about... Single card goes up to 100% (especially if I turn off v-sync). Now one must know there are many things that can influence GPU usage like any type of FPS cap, v-sync refresh rate changes can affect GPU usage.

For instance: When one removes v-sync, the cards will get more usage because they'Re free to pump the maximum amount of frames they can produce (even if it's 500 frames per second per say...) My monitor has a refresh rate of 99hz (don't ask why... long story). So I leave V-sync on to make sure I don't get more than 99 frames per second. My drivers are up to date, but then again, SLI scales differently from a title to another depending on the optimization and whatnot.

Basically, I guess my question is: What are causes for which GPU usage can be lower than 90-100% other than CPU bottleneck?


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1274.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Use at own risk. For a MSI 980ti Gaming 6G. Remove any overclock as you can see Boost 2.0 will increase clocks based on voltage.


Sweet! Will do!


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan1107*
> 
> Just a quick question to compare my situation with people that have a similar setup. This question is aimed at those of you who have 2x gtx 980 Ti's in SLI:
> 
> I have 2x GTX 980 ti in SLI paired with an i5 4690k overclocked to 4.6ghz (so let's just say I'd have a hard time considering my CPU as a bottleneck cause)
> My 2 graphics card are slightly overclocked, nothing fancy, very good temps.
> 
> What I noticed is in "the witcher 3" (also in dragon age inquisition). When I run SLI both cards get a max usage of 70% just about... Single card goes up to 100% (especially if I turn off v-sync). Now one must know there are many things that can influence GPU usage like any type of FPS cap, v-sync refresh rate changes can affect GPU usage.
> 
> For instance: When one removes v-sync, the cards will get more usage because they'Re free to pump the maximum amount of frames they can produce (even if it's 500 frames per second per say...) My monitor has a refresh rate of 99hz (don't ask why... long story). So I leave V-sync on to make sure I don't get more than 99 frames per second. My drivers are up to date, but then again, SLI scales differently from a title to another depending on the optimization and whatnot.
> 
> Basically, I guess my question is: What are causes for which GPU usage can be lower than 90-100% other than CPU bottleneck?


What resoluion? Just because v-sync is disabled doesnt mean you'll be 99% gpu usage.


----------



## jonathan1107

1440p


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan1107*
> 
> 1440p


Does Heaven push 99%? If it does i would say 980ti sli isnt being stressed enough to run full out in gaming. If you desire full load run Precision X and enable Kboost.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> it's really simple... grab the unlimit power modd'd BIOS from the OP. punch in those numbers in the Power Tab, and you will have up to 375watts


Hi There Tanks so far,
i checked th values from OP and punseh in the exact same values in mine.

im totaly convuses, wit my evga 980 sc + on water it was so easy...rais mx watts rais max volts .....
with this zotac its strange, allways the pwr it limitating my clocks....someone had similar results?

This is the resault.


]

*EDIT: What doese the TDP in gpuz say?*


----------



## nikoli707

what 980tis should i avoid? i have a 780 classified running a skynet bios now that i would like to sell. should i just get the evga acx? i dont ever plan on going under water, but i would like to do a custom bios and disable boost and get a stable decent overclock. basically i would like to avoid cards that have bios issues or bios flashing voids the warranty?


----------



## Luri

For water reference or g1 or classified. Acx and reference have same pcb


----------



## sblantipodi

In few days I will enter the club with a SLI of EVGA GTX980 ACX 2.0,
hope to see some improvements over my old GTX980 SLI


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> In few days I will enter the club with a SLI of EVGA GTX980 ACX 2.0,
> hope to see some improvements over my old GTX980 SLI


Your going from reference 980 sli to Acx 2.0 sli? ? Must have forgotten his "Ti".


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Your going from reference 980 sli to Acx 2.0 sli? ? Must have forgotten his "Ti".


Yes I'm sorry, I forgot the "Ti", the EVGA will be GTX980 Ti


----------



## skkane

Anyone know how much voltage the led "plug" puts out? I got an adapter cable to run the fan directly from the card but they sent me one which only fits the top connection, which powers the geforce logo led i think. => can't control it and it doesn't seem to be spinning much so i assume it's putting out 5v?


----------



## sblantipodi

The non reference card are really lucky when compared to the reference one.
Is there someone who knows if the EVGA GTX980 Ti ACX 2.0 has the possibility to use the LED Visualizer from the nvidia driver?


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Hi There Tanks so far,
> i checked th values from OP and punseh in the exact same values in mine.
> 
> im totaly convuses, wit my evga 980 sc + on water it was so easy...rais mx watts rais max volts .....
> with this zotac its strange, allways the pwr it limitating my clocks....someone had similar results?
> 
> This is the resault.
> 
> 
> ]
> 
> *EDIT: What doese the TDP in gpuz say?*


The high temps are making the voltage drop. Try changing the fan from Auto and setup an aggressive fan curve to prevent the temp increase and do whatever you can to keep it under 60-62C. The TDP and Power Limit settings in the BIOS are fairly high, so it shouldn't be an issue until you really push the clocks.


----------



## spiderxjz82

Just finished my new build now. What do you guys think of it?



http://imgur.com/GdQeq




Currently thinking of turning the LEDs down and making them whiter like my old build was. That blue feels too deep for me.

Edit: Woops, this was meant to go in the watercooling thread!


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spiderxjz82*
> 
> Just finished my new build now. What do you guys think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/GdQeq
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently thinking of turning the LEDs down and making them whiter like my old build was. That blue feels too deep for me.
> 
> Edit: Woops, this was meant to go in the watercooling thread!


very nice. make sure to post it here too.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirKnight7*
> 
> The high temps are making the voltage drop. Try changing the fan from Auto and setup an aggressive fan curve to prevent the temp increase and do whatever you can to keep it under 60-62C. The TDP and Power Limit settings in the BIOS are fairly high, so it shouldn't be an issue until you really push the clocks.


I break trough the the pwr limitation with a moded bios form the zotac amp extreme thread:=)










http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6072537


----------



## Rammler

Hello guys.
I have two 980 ti g1 in sli. unfortunatly i am not able to run both cards at 1500/2000 mhz completly stable. i used the maxair bios with 1.25 volt max limit.
is it safe to go to 1,62 volt with air cooling? i do not want to damage my vrm or my core. temps are okay. 72 degrees under load


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammler*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I have two 980 ti g1 in sli. unfortunatly i am not able to run both cards at 1500/2000 mhz completly stable. i used the maxair bios with 1.25 volt max limit.
> is it safe to go to 1,62 volt with air cooling? i do not want to damage my vrm or my core. temps are okay. 72 degrees under load


no way.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammler*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I have two 980 ti g1 in sli. unfortunatly i am not able to run both cards at 1500/2000 mhz completly stable. i used the maxair bios with 1.25 volt max limit.
> is it safe to go to 1,62 volt with air cooling? i do not want to damage my vrm or my core. temps are okay. 72 degrees under load


1.25 to 1.62 is a huge jump. If Maxwell responded to voltage it may be worth a try, but that's not the case. Your better bet is to try to get those temps down.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Picked up 2 x EVGA 980TI Hybrids. Oh man do they absolutely shred. Running BF4 (utra/max settings) on my 3440x1440 dell ultrawide at 200% reso. INSANE


they're nice, aren't they


----------



## foxhoundz

hey there, i'm new to the forums.

am about to buy myself a 980 ti. was wondering tho, does my cpu can handle the heat and not creat a bottleneck? as far as for the MB and ****, i have a pcie 2.0 X16 slot so everything supposed to be good from that p.o.v.

*CPU*: i7 875k 2.93Mhz (yep) boosted to 3.8Mhz atm.

other parts of the system:

MB: Asus P7P55D Pro https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P7P55D_PRO/specifications/

16 Gigs of ram (g.skill aegis @1600mhz) http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1600c11d-16gisl

samsung 850 evo SSD

Power sup: SeaSonic 620W S12II Bronze http://www.seasonicusa.com/S12II-Bronze.htm

thanks a lot in advanced. hope that my name will appear on the chart soon









*p.s* - too lazy but maybe and somehow... one of you guys already know and save me the time checking/measuring my case - will the card (specifically planning on getting the Gigabyte G1 edition) fit my case:

Antec Nine Hundred Two http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzIy


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammler*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I have two 980 ti g1 in sli. unfortunatly i am not able to run both cards at 1500/2000 mhz completly stable. i used the maxair bios with 1.25 volt max limit.
> is it safe to go to 1,62 volt with air cooling? i do not want to damage my vrm or my core. temps are okay. 72 degrees under load


I'm not sure if that's a hardware restriction or a software restriction, but I'm under the impression that the 980Ti won't go above 1.28 even if you modify the BIOS. Maybe you meant 1.26, which would be fine. You could try for 1.28, but it would depend on your temps. Perhaps adjusting the fan curve would help or consider water cooling.


----------



## WalkerBait187

got a score of 14987 on fire strike 1.1 though it didn't recognize my video card


----------



## WalkerBait187

is 76c safe for this card i bumped the voltage up by .18 on the EVGA turner thing and got a score of 15006


----------



## Rammler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I'm not sure if that's a hardware restriction or a software restriction, but I'm under the impression that the 980Ti won't go above 1.28 even if you modify the BIOS. Maybe you meant 1.26, which would be fine. You could try for 1.28, but it would depend on your temps. Perhaps adjusting the fan curve would help or consider water cooling.


Haha sorry, i mean 1,26. Made a mistake with the numbers. 1,62 would be suicide.
I am a little afraid of 1,26 because a lot of user here wrote that the limit for air is 1,25. Could i damage the VRM with 1,26? Or are there other components on the card that could be damaged without water cooling?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

gonna ask, do you guys using nvidia performance adaptive or prefer max performance for 24/7 normal gaming pc? does it affect gaming performance much for 980 ti?


----------



## skkane

It does nothing other then downclocking your card when idle, when it actually works. Mostly it doesn't. I get worse 3dm scores with high performance and prefer maximum performance vs quality and adaptive so..... yea









I think they just added those options there years ago so they have them too in their drivers. It's just text, no effects, classic nvidia inneficiency.


----------



## foxhoundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxhoundz*
> 
> hey there, i'm new to the forums.
> 
> am about to buy myself a 980 ti. was wondering tho, does my cpu can handle the heat and not creat a bottleneck? as far as for the MB and ****, i have a pcie 2.0 X16 slot so everything supposed to be good from that p.o.v.
> 
> *CPU*: i7 875k 2.93Mhz (yep) boosted to 3.8Mhz atm.
> 
> other parts of the system:
> 
> MB: Asus P7P55D Pro https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P7P55D_PRO/specifications/
> 
> 16 Gigs of ram (g.skill aegis @1600mhz) http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1600c11d-16gisl
> 
> samsung 850 evo SSD
> 
> Power sup: SeaSonic 620W S12II Bronze http://www.seasonicusa.com/S12II-Bronze.htm
> 
> thanks a lot in advanced. hope that my name will appear on the chart soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *p.s* - too lazy but maybe and somehow... one of you guys already know and save me the time checking/measuring my case - will the card (specifically planning on getting the Gigabyte G1 edition) fit my case:
> 
> Antec Nine Hundred Two http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzIy


yup.


----------



## sebastianthelab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jonathan1107*
> 
> Just a quick question to compare my situation with people that have a similar setup. This question is aimed at those of you who have 2x gtx 980 Ti's in SLI:
> 
> I have 2x GTX 980 ti in SLI paired with an i5 4690k overclocked to 4.6ghz (so let's just say I'd have a hard time considering my CPU as a bottleneck cause)
> My 2 graphics card are slightly overclocked, nothing fancy, very good temps.
> 
> What I noticed is in "the witcher 3" (also in dragon age inquisition). When I run SLI both cards get a max usage of 70% just about... Single card goes up to 100% (especially if I turn off v-sync). Now one must know there are many things that can influence GPU usage like any type of FPS cap, v-sync refresh rate changes can affect GPU usage.
> 
> For instance: When one removes v-sync, the cards will get more usage because they'Re free to pump the maximum amount of frames they can produce (even if it's 500 frames per second per say...) My monitor has a refresh rate of 99hz (don't ask why... long story). So I leave V-sync on to make sure I don't get more than 99 frames per second. My drivers are up to date, but then again, SLI scales differently from a title to another depending on the optimization and whatnot.
> 
> Basically, I guess my question is: What are causes for which GPU usage can be lower than 90-100% other than CPU bottleneck?


Resolution ? *Far Cry 4* and *DA Inq* with SLI 970GTX the gpu usage is constant 95-99% in 1440p (with x2MSAA) resolution in windows 7 64bit

The only game has some problems with *GPU USAGE* in *SLI* is *Project Cars*.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> gonna ask, do you guys using nvidia performance adaptive or prefer max performance for 24/7 normal gaming pc? does it affect gaming performance much for 980 ti?


I've set for maximum performance and single display mode. This seemed to have smoothed the game play with SLI. Minimum FPS has gone up too.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> gonna ask, do you guys using nvidia performance adaptive or prefer max performance for 24/7 normal gaming pc? does it affect gaming performance much for 980 ti?


After modifying the stock BIOS for my card it works as expected. When idle the card drops the clocks/voltage and when it has work to do they go up based on the tables.


----------



## ski-bum

Question for anyone with the EVGA Hybrid cards.
Are they very noisy? I heard that they are. Do the fans slow down or stop?
What is the ASCI of the card that you got? How far can you OC it to?
Thanks


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rammler*
> 
> Haha sorry, i mean 1,26. Made a mistake with the numbers. 1,62 would be suicide.
> I am a little afraid of 1,26 because a lot of user here wrote that the limit for air is 1,25. Could i damage the VRM with 1,26? Or are there other components on the card that could be damaged without water cooling?


You make a good point about being on air. There aren't any temperature sensors on the VRMs so you won't know how hot they're getting; however, with that being said you should be fine to push it a little more since your temps are only 72°C at load. Each card is going to scale voltage and heat a bit differently.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Question for anyone with the EVGA Hybrid cards.
> Are they very noisy? I heard that they are. Do the fans slow down or stop?
> What is the ASCI of the card that you got? How far can you OC it to?
> Thanks


I have a Zotac reference card with an ASIC score of ~60. I've been able to get my card to 1500/3900 w/ 1.274V @ 50°C, but it's WC.


----------



## gpvecchi

Guys, I just bought an EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid; I'd want to edit hte bios myself, could you suggest a max voltage and power limit for my card? I was thinking of 350W (8+6 pins+PCI-E) and 1,3V.
Would this be safe? Thanks!


----------



## n4p0l3onic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> I've set for maximum performance and single display mode. This seemed to have smoothed the game play with SLI. Minimum FPS has gone up too.


have you observed whether or not there is clocks peed differences between both modes (when gaming and also does it affect thermal throttling)? does maximum performance still let your cards saving energy when idle?


----------



## DoubleE460

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ski-bum*
> 
> Question for anyone with the EVGA Hybrid cards.
> Are they very noisy? I heard that they are. Do the fans slow down or stop?
> What is the ASCI of the card that you got? How far can you OC it to?
> Thanks


The radiator fan is on constant speed and is very quiet.
The pcb fan is audible but still quiet when running at peak stress levels, I set mine to max out at approx 50% at full load.
Fan can be set with a custom fan curve (however the radiator fan has fixed speed, can't see any reason to fiddle with it as max temp is so low...).

If I loop run Heaven 4 the hybrid temp never hits 55 C when the radiator is inside my Corsair 250D case, however as I don't have a fastening bracket for it yet, I have it outside the case and then the temp never exceed 46C.
For an AIO the delta is awesome.

Asic is rather low at 65 but my OC (stable) hovers at 1480 with mem at 8000.
But remember that the silicon lottery can give lower or higher values... some have OC'd to 1510+.

Dunno what a different BIOS would achieve in my case.

I'm very satisfied with my hybrid as it runs cool, quiet and games run smooth (2560x1600 res), way better than my 690.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n4p0l3onic*
> 
> have you observed whether or not there is clocks peed differences between both modes (when gaming and also does it affect thermal throttling)? does maximum performance still let your cards saving energy when idle?


they still down clock as before, but at load, the power save switching is less aggressive


----------



## delpy8

Hi guys
What's the warranty situation if I install an EK water block to my gigabyte 980ti G1 will it definitely void the warranty? If so why would EK even sell these


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi guys
> What's the warranty situation if I install an EK water block to my gigabyte 980ti G1 will it definitely void the warranty? If so why would EK even sell these


Gigabyte's warranty is none of EKs concern. If you want to water cool with no warranty concerns whatsoever either buy EVGA, get a Hydro Copper or Poseidon.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi guys
> What's the warranty situation if I install an EK water block to my gigabyte 980ti G1 will it definitely void the warranty? If so why would EK even sell these


I once talked to a Gigabyte representative and asked him a question, like if a card would fail after mounting a waterblock. He told me to put the stock cooler back on and send it in, he said he had 2 Taiwanese guys sitting there doing nothing else the whole day








And what do you know, I sold someone a card with the EK block already mounted, after 2 weeks it dies, I send it in with stock cooler, and 10 days later the guy who bought my card picked it up again at my house, and it still runs to this day (2 years already)


----------



## Chris899

Hi,

does anyone know if gtx 980 ti's based titan x chip is laser-cutted or got software-deactivated shader cores? Years ago there were some radeon's with 7950 and early r9 290 chips, which were able to unlock all cores...


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris899*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know if gtx 980 ti's based titan x chip is laser-cutted or got software-deactivated shader cores? Years ago there were some radeon's with 7950 and early r9 290 chips, which were able to unlock all cores...


I've wondered this before as well...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chris899*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> does anyone know if gtx 980 ti's based titan x chip is laser-cutted or got software-deactivated shader cores? Years ago there were some radeon's with 7950 and early r9 290 chips, which were able to unlock all cores...


Believe they *disabled* 2 of GM200's 24 SMMs to bring it down to 22 SMMs for a total of 2816 active CUDA cores. Otherwise the 980 Ti retains all 96 ROPs and 3MB of L2 cache. Reason being its so close in performance besides the X have double the vram.


----------



## EarlZ

After some testing with different bioses my cards can only do a max of 1380 stable, if I try 1408 it will eventually result in a driver crash ( using firestrike dsr 4k for testing ) seems pretty low compared to what I have seen what others are getting.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> After some testing with different bioses my cards can only do a max of 1380 stable, if I try 1408 it will eventually result in a driver crash ( using firestrike dsr 4k for testing ) seems pretty low compared to what I have seen what others are getting.


What card?


----------



## dropadred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *delpy8*
> 
> Hi guys
> What's the warranty situation if I install an EK water block to my gigabyte 980ti G1 will it definitely void the warranty? If so why would EK even sell these


Only case, when the warranty would be broken is, when the screws which hold the cooler have "Warranty Void if Removed" stickers as the GPUs by MSI,XFX,Palit,Gainward and some other brands have, but just theoretically, because at most of the times, even without those stickers you would get you GPU in the case of RMA accepted...just fyi..

If you are not "removing" or breaking any sort of warranty stickers, then it means you are free to go and take off the cooler, change the thermal compound, replace the cooler for some aftermarket one or waterblock.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who can explain me the maximum boost clock please?
Why a gtx980 ti that has a reference Max boost of 1075mhz goes higher than when temp are low? What is the maximum frequency I can get without oc if the temp is low?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Is there someone who can explain me the maximum boost clock please?
> Why a gtx980 ti that has a reference Max boost of 1075mhz goes higher than when temp are low? What is the maximum frequency I can get without oc if the temp is low?


The basic boost clock is a "safe" that you're guaranteed to get, but the max boost will give you extra performance when you have the temps and volts for it. The max boost is dynamic and varies based on your power and temps, but will start to throttle down as your card warms up in order to save you from a failure.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Rainbow Six Siege Beta 4K AMD Fury X Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 FPS Benchmark*


----------



## manolith

the fury x is hitting the ti good in that bench mark. i dont know if the rainbow 6 nvidia drivers are out just yet though.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> the fury x is hitting the ti good in that bench mark. i dont know if the rainbow 6 nvidia drivers are out just yet though.


The newest AMD cards are likely to pull ahead in resolutions of 4k+ because they use HBM -- Team Green's DDR5 just doesn't have the bandwidth to process that many pixels.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> After some testing with different bioses my cards can only do a max of 1380 stable, if I try 1408 it will eventually result in a driver crash ( using firestrike dsr 4k for testing ) seems pretty low compared to what I have seen what others are getting.
> 
> 
> 
> What card?
Click to expand...

Reference design cards


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> After some testing with different bioses my cards can only do a max of 1380 stable, if I try 1408 it will eventually result in a driver crash ( using firestrike dsr 4k for testing ) seems pretty low compared to what I have seen what others are getting.


That does sound low. I would think you could get at least 1400 MHz. What BIOS are you using? Are you using just the BIOS or are you using additional software to adjust settings? Does GPU-Z show any PerfCap? What voltage/temps are you hitting? I have the Zotac reference and I'm at 1500/3900 w/ 1.274V @ 50°C. My ASIC is ~60.


----------



## passey

Well disnt even get a chance to test a custom bios on my zotac amp think its rma time.

Its fine when i start the pc but if i start to game the fans crank up to 100%.

Then when i stop they stay at 100% even when sat at desktop. If i check in gpu-z it says there at 0% 0rpm.

Any ideas?


----------



## PriestOfSin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Rainbow Six Siege Beta 4K AMD Fury X Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 FPS Benchmark*


Good to see the Fury X hanging in there, but minimum framerate is all that matters (to me), and Nvidia's already got them beat. Let's see some driver based competition, boys!


----------



## spiderxjz82

So I downloaded the 1.281v BIOS from the OP, I'm assuming that was the right one for 2 watercooled 980Tis?

What sort of speeds do you get out of your's and what should I be aiming for?


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dropadred*
> 
> Only case, when the warranty would be broken is, when the screws which hold the cooler have "Warranty Void if Removed" stickers as the GPUs by MSI,XFX,Palit,Gainward and some other brands have, but just theoretically, because at most of the times, even without those stickers you would get you GPU in the case of RMA accepted...just fyi..
> 
> If you are not "removing" or breaking any sort of warranty stickers, then it means you are free to go and take off the cooler, change the thermal compound, replace the cooler for some aftermarket one or waterblock.


MSI's warranty is not void when you remove the sticker, both their representative told me that face to face, AND MSI Europe









It's just to scare off anyone who wouldn't know what they were doing in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manolith*
> 
> the fury x is hitting the ti good in that bench mark. i dont know if the rainbow 6 nvidia drivers are out just yet though.


I'd like to try my Ti against it... at 1500MHz


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> The newest AMD cards are likely to pull ahead in resolutions of 4k+ because they use HBM -- Team Green's DDR5 just doesn't have the bandwidth to process that many pixels.


Yeah, but the cards suck on lower resolutions which is what most people still use. At the same price I'll take 980 Ti any time


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Yeah, but the cards suck on lower resolutions which is what most people still use. At the same price I'll take 980 Ti any time


Plus you can OC the GDDR5 on the 980 Ti anyway. Memory isn't bottlenecking 4K *that* much.


----------



## Thetbrett

pulled the trigger on this.
http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/7338/gainward-geforce-gtx-980-ti-phoenix-gs-video-card-review/index.html

$979 Australian,best price I have seen. Looking forward to putting it though it's paces. My 780ti's have served me well, but it will be nice to run a single card for a while.


----------



## rhymer362

I am having trouble with my card. I have the Evga 980ti hydro copper. Can't turn it up past 1300. I can get close overvolting it but it crashes getting near 1300 MHz on core clock. Does your memory clock make that much a a difference in relation to core clock. Like if I am boosting my core clock up should the mem clock go up with it . Right now I'm at work and can't remember what I have my memory clock at but its 3 times what my core clock is ( on the slider ) to keep card from crashing. Btw my temps are super low never go past 55 c. I forgot to add I have a aisc score of 71 on my card


----------



## i7monkey

~40 min of gaming
1 hour of benching

Other than that my 980Tis been sitting in my case doing nothing for 3+ months now. Did the same with my 780 and 780Ti. Buy cards on launch, barely touch them til the next release, sell them, buy a new card, rinse and repeat.

Spent $1000 Canadian on this 980Ti too


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> ~40 min of gaming
> 1 hour of benching
> 
> Other than that my 980Tis been sitting in my case doing nothing for 3+ months now. Did the same with my 780 and 780Ti. Buy cards on launch, barely touch them til the next release, sell them, buy a new card, rinse and repeat.
> 
> Spent $1000 Canadian on this 980Ti too


Sell it and don't buy until you're gaming.


----------



## foxhoundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxhoundz*
> 
> hey there, i'm new to the forums.
> 
> am about to buy myself a 980 ti. was wondering tho, does my cpu can handle the heat and not creat a bottleneck? as far as for the MB and ****, i have a pcie 2.0 X16 slot so everything supposed to be good from that p.o.v.
> 
> *CPU*: i7 875k 2.93Mhz (yep) boosted to 3.8Mhz atm.
> 
> other parts of the system:
> 
> MB: Asus P7P55D Pro https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/P7P55D_PRO/specifications/
> 
> 16 Gigs of ram (g.skill aegis @1600mhz) http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f3-1600c11d-16gisl
> 
> samsung 850 evo SSD
> 
> Power sup: SeaSonic 620W S12II Bronze http://www.seasonicusa.com/S12II-Bronze.htm
> 
> thanks a lot in advanced. hope that my name will appear on the chart soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *p.s* - too lazy but maybe and somehow... one of you guys already know and save me the time checking/measuring my case - will the card (specifically planning on getting the Gigabyte G1 edition) fit my case:
> 
> Antec Nine Hundred Two http://www.antec.com/Believe_it/product.php?id=NzIy


Can anybody please help me?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> I am having trouble with my card. I have the Evga 980ti hydro copper. Can't turn it up past 1300. I can get close overvolting it but it crashes getting near 1300 MHz on core clock. Does your memory clock make that much a a difference in relation to core clock. Like if I am boosting my core clock up should the mem clock go up with it . Right now I'm at work and can't remember what I have my memory clock at but its 3 times what my core clock is ( on the slider ) to keep card from crashing. Btw my temps are super low never go past 55 c. I forgot to add I have a aisc score of 71 on my card


Generally your core is going to make the largest difference in performance so first find your max core. You'll likely need to increase the power limit and voltage to do this. You may need to flash the BIOS, but be careful if you decide to do so. Second find your max memory. You can increase you voltage further if you aren't already at your max. You can use GPU-Z to see if your card's performance is being limited on the sensors tab -> PerfCap.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxhoundz*
> 
> Can anybody please help me?


You aren't going to bottleneck the 980Ti using PCI 2.0 x 16 much if at all. The heat from the GPU and CPU don't really relate to each other aside from raising the temperature in your case. As long as you have good airflow you should be fine. As far as measuring goes it would be best if you looked up the dimensions of that card and got out a ruler.


----------



## foxhoundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> You aren't going to bottleneck the 980Ti using PCI 2.0 x 16 much if at all. The heat from the GPU and CPU don't really relate to each other aside from raising the temperature in your case. As long as you have good airflow you should be fine. As far as measuring goes it would be best if you looked up the dimensions of that card and got out a ruler.


Hey thanks for the reply man!

I'm not sure if you got my question right or not hehe. If you were talking temperature wise, that wasn't my question as I mentioned "heat" earlier. was asking if my i7 875k CPU is strong enough and will not struggle to keep up with the 980 TI 

And yeah, I know that the pci 2 x16 slot will be more than enough.

Will measure the case myself


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxhoundz*
> 
> Hey thanks for the reply man!
> 
> I wasn't taking heat as temperature wise, was asking if my cpu is strong enough and will not strangle the system
> And yeah, I know that the pci 2 x16 slot will be more than enough.
> 
> Will measure the case myself


CPU performance bottle neck depends on the application.


----------



## rhymer362

James41382. I'm relatively new to this so bare with me . As I was watching a step by step video the narrator said to find max memory first. You suggest finding clock first. So this is what I plan to do when I get home from work. Start at card default and slowly rise core clock till I have crash issue then raise mv. Till I find my max core clock. Then find max memory? Is this what you guys suggest? And thank you for any input


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> James41382. I'm relatively new to this so bare with me . As I was watching a step by step video the narrator said to find max memory first. You suggest finding clock first. So this is what I plan to do when I get home from work. Start at card default and slowly rise core clock till I have crash issue then raise mv. Till I find my max core clock. Then find max memory? Is this what you guys suggest? And thank you for any input


That's what I would do. As I said before generally the core is going to make the largest difference in performance you want to push that as much as possible. The performance gained from increasing the memory clock is much less so it's an after thought in most cases. Sometimes I see people even under clock their memory to get a little more from their core, but since every card is different you'll have to decide what works best for you.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> ~40 min of gaming
> 1 hour of benching
> 
> Other than that my 980Tis been sitting in my case doing nothing for 3+ months now. Did the same with my 780 and 780Ti. Buy cards on launch, barely touch them til the next release, sell them, buy a new card, rinse and repeat.
> 
> Spent $1000 Canadian on this 980Ti too


Get a Console and stop wasting your loot...


----------



## foxhoundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> CPU performance bottle neck depends on the application.


Ok, so just to clarify and see if I understand, there is no visible problem for running both side by side?

p.s - sorry if i'm asking dumb questions... my general knowledge is pretty low when it come to this.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxhoundz*
> 
> Ok, so just to clarify and see if I understand, there is no visible problem for running both side by side?
> 
> p.s - sorry if i'm asking dumb questions... my general knowledge is pretty low when it come to this.


I'm not sure what you mean by "side by side". Bottle necking really depends on what you are doing. Different applications utilize hardware in different ways, but with that being said I think you'll be fine.


----------



## foxhoundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I'm not sure what you mean by "side by side". Bottle necking really depends on what you are doing. Different applications utilize hardware in different ways, but with that being
> said I think you'll be fine.


Thank you man. Just planning on playing games like GTA and so.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foxhoundz*
> 
> Thank you man. Just planning on playing games like GTA and so.


Since most games are single threaded the CPU Core Clock will have the greatest impact on performance with regard to the CPU. Similarly the GPU Core Clock will have the greatest impact on performance with regard to the GPU.


----------



## Desolutional

Most old games are single threaded. Modern games with modern engines are utilising as many cores as possible. GTA V is one of them, which is why an olden days 2500K suffers, whereas a 5820K can pummel through CPU intensive sections of the game. DX 12 and Vulkan will ensure all CPU cores are used effectively, scaling up to 6 cores.


----------



## rhymer362

One more question just to double check.i turn up core clock till crash. Then give it a little more voltage correct and it should help keep from crashing ?


----------



## DeathAngel74

Yes, if its still crashing, lower the core speed until there are no more crashes.


----------



## fredocini

I'm glad too see all the nice high clocks people are getting here. Are these all stable just for benching or for 24/7 gaming as well?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I'm glad too see all the nice high clocks people are getting here. Are these all stable just for benching or for 24/7 gaming as well?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1550mhz on the core is stable for me, I've played GTA5 for hours.


----------



## HAL900

why you bought 2 x 980ti? It was enough 1 x 980 to 2 x 30% is the gpu load


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> why you bought 2 x 980ti? It was enough 1 x 980 to 2 x 30% is the gpu load


I'm gonna assume you're commenting on my vid, since you didn't quote anybody.

Under water in GTA the GPU doesn't need to be under full load, it just behaves strangely. That being said many areas of the map, especially when it's raining GPU usage keeps at a constant 85-99%. I don't spend a lot of time on a submarine in GTA, but I needed to get that achievement done. I play at 1440p/120hz, so the sweet spot to drive games in high-ultra settings is with 2 980ti cards in SLI.


----------



## rhymer362

Labestahumana. What's your cards aisc?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Labestahumana. What's your cards aisc?


Card1 80.0, card 2 75.0


----------



## carlhil2

Dudes better get that scratch up for that dual gpu card coming up.....I am about to move one of my Classifieds..


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Dudes better get that scratch up for that dual gpu card coming up.....I am about to move one of my Classifieds..


Dual 980ti will still be faster and probably way cheaper.


----------



## xfachx

I flashed Sheysters Watercooling BIOS and I am seemingly running into an odd issue.

I overclock the GPU in Afterburner and the Memory Clock hits the correct value, but the Core Clock does not. It never hits what I have set. Furthermore, the GPU load is never at 100 percent either. Depending on the program I test with, it will hover between 35 to 75. Never 100 percent use.

Any ideas as to what could be going on? Kinda stressing out about this!!


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Dual 980ti will still be faster and probably way cheaper.


I am sure that nVidia remembers what happened last time, they had to cut the price of the Titan Z in half to move the card, by then, it was too late...even I was going to buy one at $1500.00, then, the 980 dropped, bought 2 980 Classifieds instead...Lol, I just realized, that was a LOT of gpu's ago....


----------



## wsarahan

Guys just a question

My both Galax 980TI HOF LN2 just arrived, they already have a high boost, something about 1420...

Now i have a question, will i gain some performance gaming if i overclock the memory? Or for gaming just the core clock?

Memory Oc worth a try?

Here some pics:


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Memory OC not so much for gaming, mostly benching as they do help increase your score.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

wsarahan, memory oc will help at higher resolutions because of the bandwidth gained.

I overclock my memory to the max I can stable regardless of resolution.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Memory OC not so much for gaming, mostly benching as they do help increase your score.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> wsarahan, memory oc will help at higher resolutions because of the bandwidth gained.
> 
> I overclock my memory to the max I can stable regardless of resolution.


I use here a PG278Q Monitor

2560X1440 144hz Gsync one, worth a memory overclock?

If yes how much should i try to increase at AB? Now i`m with +300 and seems stable , lower a little or increase?

Thanks


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> wsarahan, memory oc will help at higher resolutions because of the bandwidth gained.
> 
> I overclock my memory to the max I can stable regardless of resolution.


You get your ram to speeds that I can only dream of.....


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Haha carl.









wsarahan, +300 is a start. Try +500 and see how it goes.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Haha carl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wsarahan, +300 is a start. Try +500 and see how it goes.


Just a question, as you can see at the image above the cards are really big and the top card is way hotter than the bottom one, should i set the MSI Afternburner slider to max? in this case 112?

The top card reaches 83, 85C on air even with 85% fan speed, if i try only one card at a time the temps drops a lot, this temps are normal?

You can see that there is a Sound Card between the both cards

Take a look how the cards works at my cosmos 2


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

wsarahan,

With your open air cooler cards in sli, just leave the voltage alone and see how high of an overclock you can get. You said boosting to 1420MHz stock? Incredible really. You shouldn't need any more than that clock to push your PG278Q to max.

Just up the memory clocks.

Have to say nice equipment you have in there!


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> wsarahan,
> 
> With your open air cooler cards in sli, just leave the voltage alone and see how high of an overclock you can get. You said boosting to 1420MHz stock? Incredible really. You shouldn't need any more than that clock to push your PG278Q to max.
> 
> Just up the memory clocks.
> 
> Have to say nice equipment you have in there!


I`m using +55 at core clock and it`s boosting to 1468 even with the SLI , 1413 at stock

Should i try to increase the core clock? Stay with +55 and 1468 boost or stock and 1413 boost?

How much memory do you think i`ll be able to get? this is the nynix one, not the sansung, tried +300 and i was ok, jump to 500 or try 400 before?

And about the temps i mentioned? Is it normal in my case?

Thanks


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

wsarahan

Try +500 for memory, no need to try +400 first.

Maybe don't overclock the core at all as 1413Mhz is plenty for sli and that monitor. You want the lowest possible temps so you don't throttle.

If that was my set up, +500 memory and leave core and voltage alone. Might mod my bios to eliminate throttling.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> wsarahan
> 
> Try +500 for memory, no need to try +400 first.
> 
> Maybe don't overclock the core at all as 1413Mhz is plenty for sli and that monitor. You want the lowest possible temps so you don't throttle.
> 
> If that was my set up, +500 memory and leave core and voltage alone. Might mod my bios to eliminate throttling.


Thanks

Will try that

But are my temps normal considering the SLI and the cards size?

ANother question, there is a physical button at the rear of the cards, they set the fan to more than 100%, but i don`t know if the button do more than that, i`m from Brazil and my english is not so good so i did not undertand why this button

Take a look at the card specs and the image, can you get what this button really means?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Well for $900 a pop, I'd hope it hit 1400+ stock







, but any open air design will leave the top card toasty. It's basically sucking in all the heat dissipating from the bottom card.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Will try that
> 
> But are my temps normal considering the SLI and the cards size?
> 
> ANother question, there is a physical button at the rear of the cards, they set the fan to more than 100%, but i don`t know if the button do more than that, i`m from Brazil and my english is not so good so i did not undertand why this button
> 
> Take a look at the card specs and the image, can you get what this button really means?


"When you want to go all-in for the top clock, you have the option of completely disabling all thermal shutdown failsafes and power limits via onboard manual override switch, all while receiving critical feedback from integrated voltage read points and customizable LED indicators." From their site.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Well for $900 a pop, I'd hope it hit 1400+ stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but any open air design will leave the top card toasty. It's basically sucking in all the heat dissipating from the bottom card.


So the temps are ok here right in this scenario

At least i got 1414 boost stock










And +500 memo crashed the driver at desktop when i opened snagit to make the screenshot


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> "When you want to go all-in for the top clock, you have the option of completely disabling all thermal shutdown failsafes and power limits via onboard manual override switch, all while receiving critical feedback from integrated voltage read points and customizable LED indicators." From their site.


Ok but as i said i did not understood very well, so resuming for me, does it worth push the button on only to take the fan to max or this button should only be pushed on at extreme OC?

In my case and everything that i explained, should i leave this button on or off?

Thanks again, i know how to comunicate in english but techinical informations is kind of dificulty for me to understand in english


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Each card is different. I can run 525 max memory before issues, but i can push 1600 gpu core. Some people can push 700+ memory clock, but can barely get into the 1400's without running 1.27mV.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Each card is different. I can run 525 max memory before issues, but i can push 1600 gpu core. Some people can push 700+ memory clock, but can barely get into the 1400's without running 1.27mV.


Thanks

And about the button? Should i let it pressed? As i said tec english is not for me


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Ok but as i said i did not understood very well, so resuming for me, does it worth push the button on only to take the fan to max or this button should only be pushed on at extreme OC?
> 
> In my case and everything that i explained, should i leave this button on or off?
> 
> Thanks again, i know how to comunicate in english but techinical informations is kind of dificulty for me to understand in english


That button is obliviously made for using LN2. Reason being its called HOF LN2







. I would keep it off and use whatever overclock utility to change the fan speeds. That button removes any failsafes for the card which i wouldn't do while running on a stock air cooler.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> That button is obliviously made for using LN2. Reason being its called HOF LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would keep it off and use whatever overclock utility to change the fan speeds. That button removes any failsafes for the card which i wouldn't do while running on a stock air cooler.


Thanks man

will let it unpressed

Last questions for now

1 - Should i play with voltages or let it auto at Afterburner? I mean, go to the max i can reach with default voltages and when i reach stop or try even more with increasing voltages , considering the heat and that i`m on air

2 - Should i let the power limit slider at AB at 100% or 112%?

Thanks


----------



## xfachx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> I flashed Sheysters Watercooling BIOS and I am seemingly running into an odd issue.
> 
> I overclock the GPU in Afterburner and the Memory Clock hits the correct value, but the Core Clock does not. It never hits what I have set. Furthermore, the GPU load is never at 100 percent either. Depending on the program I test with, it will hover between 35 to 75. Never 100 percent use.
> 
> Any ideas as to what could be going on? Kinda stressing out about this!!


So I think I figured out the load issue, its back to 100 percent. Something in NV Control Panel.

However, I still can not adjust the core clock at all. Its stuck for some reason no matter what I do to it. Any advice at all?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> That button is obliviously made for using LN2. Reason being its called HOF LN2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I would keep it off and use whatever overclock utility to change the fan speeds. That button removes any failsafes for the card which i wouldn't do while running on a stock air cooler.


I agree completely. You don't want to disable the cards ability to throttle if it gets too hot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> will let it unpressed
> 
> Last questions for now
> 
> 1 - Should i play with voltages or let it auto at Afterburner? I mean, go to the max i can reach with default voltages and when i reach stop or try even more with increasing voltages , considering the heat and that i`m on air
> 
> 2 - Should i let the power limit slider at AB at 100% or 112%?
> 
> Thanks


Download GPU-Z and look at the PerfCap in the Status tab. It will tell you if your performance is being limited. If you want to overclock your card will likely need to increase power and voltage.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So I think I figured out the load issue, its back to 100 percent. Something in NV Control Panel.
> 
> However, I still can not adjust the core clock at all. Its stuck for some reason no matter what I do to it. Any advice at all?


Have you checked in GPU-Z to see if the performance is being limited?


----------



## KickAssCop

Guy with HOF cards. Remove the sound card in between the 2 cards. If you are hitting 84 C or higher temps than the card will go back to stock clocks no matter what clocks you set it at.


----------



## PlotinusRedux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xfachx*
> 
> So I think I figured out the load issue, its back to 100 percent. Something in NV Control Panel.
> 
> However, I still can not adjust the core clock at all. Its stuck for some reason no matter what I do to it. Any advice at all?


Try motivman's bios--I had better luck with it.

In the Atterburner Hardware monitor, there are 5 graphs with "limit" as the 2nd word--"Power limit", "Temp limit", etc. They only have 2 values, 0 or 1. If any of them hit 1, that means your core clock is being limited because the value represented by the first word was exceeded--i.e. temps went over the temp limit, power went over the power limit, voltage went over the voltage limit, etc., which will cause it to run slower than the core clock you set. Are any of those 5 graphs hitting 1?


----------



## PlotinusRedux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> will let it unpressed
> 
> Last questions for now
> 
> 1 - Should i play with voltages or let it auto at Afterburner? I mean, go to the max i can reach with default voltages and when i reach stop or try even more with increasing voltages , considering the heat and that i`m on air
> 
> 2 - Should i let the power limit slider at AB at 100% or 112%?
> 
> Thanks


Look at the "Temp limit" graph in AB--I bet it's spending a lot of time at 1 (meaning throttled), and you're not really getting the clock rate you've set. By default, 85C is the throttle limit, and though you can raise it to 91 with the stock BIOS, I wouldn't. That's making everything else in your case hotter, and at 2560x1440, 2x980 Ti is already overkill, there's no reason to stress your components for a little extra speed you won't even notice.

Basically if you're at 85C, that means your core clock is being dynamically lowered by whatever amount it takes to not go past 85C, regardless of what you try to OC the core clock to.

Definitely move that sound card. In SLI, both cards are going to throttle to the temp limit of that top card, which is going to run hotter just by virtue of being on top--the last thing you want to do is limit it's air flow, stick the sound card under the bottom card.

I wouldn't bother with a memory OC with your set up--really, your going to get the most performance increase just by doing anything you can to run the top card cooler in order to spend less time temp throttled. If you OC the memory and that produces more heat, that could just force your core clock lower to stay within the temp limit and actually give you slower performance--only OC the memory if you're not thermally throttled.

Increasing the power limit when you're temp throttled won't do anything.

If your case allows a side fan blowing on the graphics cards, that would probably help you more than anything.


----------



## Thetbrett

So got my Gainward Phoenix. Early play around seems good. At stock it boosts to 1354, and had it up to 1484, not too shabby. Memory only liked +350. I noticed that the volts only ever used 1.18, even at 110 power, and maximum performance preferred . This obviously needs some overvolting or eventually a modded bios. Temps never went over 65% on auto fan and is really quiet. I have some work to do to beat my Valley score of 127 with my previous 780 ti's but early days. Sent my validation so will join soon!


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey,

just a quickie - I am minutes away from ordering the Hybrid kit for my 980Ti and want to ask you - should I also get a backplate, or just leave the back of the GPU exposed? You can check my build log (link in sig) to see if it fits the build or not

Thanks


----------



## PlotinusRedux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> just a quickie - I am minutes away from ordering the Hybrid kit for my 980Ti and want to ask you - should I also get a backplate, or just leave the back of the GPU exposed? You can check my build log (link in sig) to see if it fits the build or not
> 
> Thanks


Skip the backplate--there is nothing on the back to cool, and the card doesn't need extra strength to support the hybrid kit.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlotinusRedux*
> 
> Skip the backplate--there is nothing on the back to cool, and the card doesn't need extra strength to support the hybrid kit.


Good to know, that is 40€ saved







thanks, m8


----------



## jodasanchezz

HI Guys,

need a short advice.
Would you recomend to pust my i7 4770k to 4.4-4.5ghz to get a beeter real world performance plus?

Curently my Cpu is @ 4.0ghz
GPU is running fine @ ~1500mhz


----------



## hertz9753

I will agree that the backplate is for show.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I will agree that the backplate is for show.


True... Maybe I will just make one from acrylic or whatever







27€ for a backplate + 12€ shipping is just too much...

On other note - just ordered the Hybrid kit


----------



## PlotinusRedux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> HI Guys,
> 
> need a short advice.
> Would you recomend to pust my i7 4770k to 4.4-4.5ghz to get a beeter real world performance plus?
> 
> Curently my Cpu is @ 4.0ghz
> GPU is running fine @ ~1500mhz


4.0 to 4.5 is a 12.5% increase. That's not going to give you a radically different real world experience, but it's not nothing, either.

For gaming, it will help in cases that are CPU bound, which tend to be greatest at very high frame rates--so if you have a 144 hz monitor, it could be the difference between hitting 144+ FPS or being stuck at 130 FPS.

It's not going to make a radical difference in any case, but if you're OC'ing your GPU and you have good CPU cooling in place, there's really no reason not to OC the CPU as well.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I will agree that the backplate is for show.
> 
> 
> 
> True... Maybe I will just make one from acrylic or whatever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 27€ for a backplate + 12€ shipping is just too much...
> 
> On other note - just ordered the Hybrid kit
Click to expand...

The backplate will just hold in heat and I do have a GTX 980 Ti.



I like to save that for cakes.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> -snip-


So, no backplate whatsoever?

+1 for Pinkie Pie


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Guy with HOF cards. Remove the sound card in between the 2 cards. If you are hitting 84 C or higher temps than the card will go back to stock clocks no matter what clocks you set it at.


Thanks

But as you can see at the picture i posted i do not have any place to put the sound card, just this slot


----------



## skkane

Ditch it and get a USB external soundcard. I had to get rid of my nice Essence st while upgrading, still miss it. Anything else plugged in the board just looks cluttered in a SLI setup IMO. It's why i don't want to get that intel pci-e nvm ssd they have. Would totally cover my bottom card and make everything look like crap in the process.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PlotinusRedux*
> 
> Look at the "Temp limit" graph in AB--I bet it's spending a lot of time at 1 (meaning throttled), and you're not really getting the clock rate you've set. By default, 85C is the throttle limit, and though you can raise it to 91 with the stock BIOS, I wouldn't. That's making everything else in your case hotter, and at 2560x1440, 2x980 Ti is already overkill, there's no reason to stress your components for a little extra speed you won't even notice.
> 
> Basically if you're at 85C, that means your core clock is being dynamically lowered by whatever amount it takes to not go past 85C, regardless of what you try to OC the core clock to.
> 
> Definitely move that sound card. In SLI, both cards are going to throttle to the temp limit of that top card, which is going to run hotter just by virtue of being on top--the last thing you want to do is limit it's air flow, stick the sound card under the bottom card.
> 
> I wouldn't bother with a memory OC with your set up--really, your going to get the most performance increase just by doing anything you can to run the top card cooler in order to spend less time temp throttled. If you OC the memory and that produces more heat, that could just force your core clock lower to stay within the temp limit and actually give you slower performance--only OC the memory if you're not thermally throttled.
> 
> Increasing the power limit when you're temp throttled won't do anything.
> 
> If your case allows a side fan blowing on the graphics cards, that would probably help you more than anything.


Thanks for all explanation

The cards are too big, there is no place to put the sound card, just at the pci at the midlle cards, as you can see at the picture, the bottom pci1x is covered, the gpu cover it`s all (red arrow)



And my cosmos 2 have 2 120mm fan space at the cover, i just bought the fans and installed both, take a look, do you think this can help? Is this position correct? The fans are sending air to the rig, i just have to take care now when i open the case to not unplugg the fans


----------



## aryanalalands

Hi
I have a question about the 3d mark installation. Just bought the gtx 980 ti and trid to install the 3d mark software and everytime i try it says '' the system cannot find the file specified '' Does anyone know the problem? I am using windows 10 64 bit full update


----------



## Lao Tzu

HI, i buy a Zotac GTX 980Ti Amp! Omega edition, but cant find a guide for overclocking it, iam stuck 1447 on Core, +20mv, another with the same card?, thanks


----------



## Bryanud

Does anyone have any advice on how to handle inbetween clock speed crashes when overclocking? Stock voltages work fine for boost freq + 210MHz, but moderate frequencies end up with too little voltage and cause crashes. I prefer a 96hz frame limiter for my display so these moderate freqs can come into use.

I can run +150Mhz with all inbetween frequencies stable (tested one by one, haven't tried higher than 150), but I'd really appreciate the extra performance in some games.

Any way to work around this without bios modding? I'd rather avoid that if possible. Maybe a way to lock the voltage or frequency when I want to set +210Mhz?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NegC

Finally got MINE!!! WOOHOO!!!


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> HI, i buy a Zotac GTX 980Ti Amp! Omega edition, but cant find a guide for overclocking it, iam stuck 1447 on Core, +20mv, another with the same card?, thanks


Download GPU-Z, run it, look on the sensors tab at PerfCap while the GPU is under load and check whether or not performance is being limited. I have a Zotac reference 980Ti and I was only able to get the voltage to 1.243 without modifying the BIOS.


----------



## gpvecchi

Guys, may anyone help me on modding the bios for a 980 Ti Hybrid?
I'd like to: set highest safe voltage and set power limit to maximum allowed from 6+8 pins+PCI-E, but just moving the PrecisionX sliders to the max, keeping it stock when defaulted and keeping boost table.
Any hint, please?


----------



## HAL900

Programe evry ref bios becouse is all is the same


----------



## ondoy

ASUS STRIX GeForce GTX 980TI Overclocked 6 GB DDR5 384-bit DisplayPort HDMI 2.0 DVI-I Gaming Graphics Card @ 639

wow, strix has gone down to 639... no stocks though... lolol...


----------



## needa1000

Hello there,

got someone a orginal bios from : 06G-P4-4995-KR please let me know!

thanks


----------



## HAL900

evga?


----------



## needa1000

yes please...... evga


----------



## needa1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needa1000*
> 
> yes please...... evga orginal bios from : 06G-P4-4995-KR please let me know!


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Download GPU-Z, run it, look on the sensors tab at PerfCap while the GPU is under load and check whether or not performance is being limited. I have a Zotac reference 980Ti and I was only able to get the voltage to 1.243 without modifying the BIOS.


thanks for reply, perfCap is full blue, dvvc 1.2050v, Power consuption 80% max, but i get artifacts past +105 Core, iam using AB and dont lets pass 87mV.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> thanks for reply, perfCap is full blue, dvvc 1.2050v, Power consuption 80% max, but i get artifacts past +105 Core, iam using AB and dont lets pass 87mV.


In the PerfCap blue is vRel I believe, "limited by reliability voltage". You set the slider to +87mV and under load all you get it 1.2050? Have you changed the clocks for the memory at all during this? Are you using the stock BIOS? Can I look at your BIOS?


----------



## GridIroN

Hey guys,

Just got a 980 Ti and played around with it before work. Does anyone know why MSI Afterburner doesn't report my MSI 980 Ti 6G's VID (0) but GPU-Z reports the VDDC?


----------



## rhymer362

Hey I was just going though the forums here and read about the perfcap. Mine currently says util. Which ok guessing is utilities. Does that mean my video card isn't putting out the full amount it can?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Hey I was just going though the forums here and read about the perfcap. Mine currently says util. Which ok guessing is utilities. Does that mean my video card isn't putting out the full amount it can?


PerfCap Util means it is being limited by utilisation i.e. nothing is utilising the card so it is not boosting at all. At least that's how I understand it, someone please correct me if wrong.

Cheers.


----------



## rhymer362

So sounds like nothing to worry about cool thanks


----------



## DunePilot

Fire Strike - Overall 17259 Graphics 21346 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6044454 on LGA 1366 x58 Motherboard (7 year old platform, 4 year old chip)


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> PerfCap Util means it is being limited by utilisation i.e. nothing is utilising the card so it is not boosting at all. At least that's how I understand it, someone please correct me if wrong.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes, I believe you're correct, util means the GPU isn't being utilized.


----------



## wsarahan

Guys I have a question

Is it normal that 2 980 ti cards, same brand, same bios one give 1404 boost and another one give 1430? Should the cards give me the same boost? Sli disabled of course

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys I have a question
> 
> Is it normal that 2 980 ti cards, same brand, same bios one give 1404 boost and another one give 1430? Should the cards give me the same boost? Sli disabled of course
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


The final boost clock relies on a number of variables. Sounds like one is just a "better" card than the other.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys I have a question
> 
> Is it normal that 2 980 ti cards, same brand, same bios one give 1404 boost and another one give 1430? Should the cards give me the same boost? Sli disabled of course
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The final boost clock relies on a number of variables. Sounds like one is just a "better" card than the other.
Click to expand...

So is it normal? Because I'm testing here and the clocks are different

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> So is it normal? Because I'm testing here and the clocks are different


I wouldn't call it "normal", but it's not uncommon either. Are the temps on both cards the same? The 980ti has thermal chokepoints in the BIOS that start to kick in around 58-60c. Given the difference in temperatures from one card to the next, I wouldn't be surprised if the lower boosting card is running at or above 60c and starting to throttle back.


----------



## wsarahan

One 980Ti Goc is reading 1404 and another one 1430

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> One 980Ti Goc is reading 1404 and another one 1430
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Those are normal since every card has different asic %, just make sure to synchronize your GPU in afterburner or precision x for them to work at the same clock speed for less hassle.


----------



## Velathawen

Do you guys know if there's any news on waterblocks for 980ti lightning ? I ultimately went with the Gaming 980ti since there's already an EK block on the market for it but I'm wondering if that was a dumb choice.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> One 980Ti Goc is reading 1404 and another one 1430
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Those are normal since every card has different asic %, just make sure to synchronize your GPU in afterburner or precision x for them to work at the same clock speed for less hassle.
Click to expand...

Thanks I realized here :

69,9 asic 1404

76,5 asic 1430

The asic is the deal









Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> After some testing with different bioses my cards can only do a max of 1380 stable, if I try 1408 it will eventually result in a driver crash ( using firestrike dsr 4k for testing ) seems pretty low compared to what I have seen what others are getting.
> 
> 
> 
> That does sound low. I would think you could get at least 1400 MHz. What BIOS are you using? Are you using just the BIOS or are you using additional software to adjust settings? Does GPU-Z show any PerfCap? What voltage/temps are you hitting? I have the Zotac reference and I'm at 1500/3900 w/ 1.274V @ 50°C. My ASIC is ~60.
Click to expand...

I am using a custom bios with 425Watts max power draw, the temps I am getting depends but I have tried 100% fan speed to see where it goes and it tops at around 69C. I am using MSI-AB, @ 1.27v that would already run to hot for me as my ambient temp is 30-33c depending on the time of day. 50c is bloody amazing at 1.27v. The max voltage I tried was around 1.250v


----------



## Guardian Hope

So I have a 980Ti on the way; actually an MSI 980Ti Lightning Edition and I have gotten rather concerned. Yesterday, I picked up the MSI Gaming 4G 960 as a holdover (and eventual backup in case of the 980Ti's failure) and unlike my older Kepler cards, the 9xx series cards isn't displaying the pre-boot environment(described here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575242/uefi-pre-boot-environment-displays-on-wrong-display-via-displayports-on-9xx-card/0_20) on the correct display - always preferring the WHDI display even though I have tried everything like switching DisplayPorts.

My motherboard is a P8Z77M-Pro and I wasn't sure, since the 960 said it was a UEFI device which by logic dictates that the 980Ti I'm getting is will be as well, if there's some setting in the UEFI of my motherboard I need to change before the 980Ti arrives?

It's annoying to have everything before Windows sign on display on a screen 100 ft away.

I figured this would get more attention here as you all re the 980Ti experts and the 980Ti is what I am getting and will likely face this same problem as logic would dictate.

On another note, very excited to be joining the 980Ti club; arriving October 6th (so long... I know). Heard nothing but good things about it and most of the 9xx cards so I never expected this.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guardian Hope*
> 
> So I have a 980Ti on the way; actually an MSI 980Ti Lightning Edition and I have gotten rather concerned. Yesterday, I picked up the MSI Gaming 4G 960 as a holdover (and eventual backup in case of the 980Ti's failure) and unlike my older Kepler cards, the 9xx series cards isn't displaying the pre-boot environment(described here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1575242/uefi-pre-boot-environment-displays-on-wrong-display-via-displayports-on-9xx-card/0_20) on the correct display - always preferring the WHDI display even though I have tried everything like switching DisplayPorts.
> 
> My motherboard is a P8Z77M-Pro and I wasn't sure, since the 960 said it was a UEFI device which by logic dictates that the 980Ti I'm getting is will be as well, if there's some setting in the UEFI of my motherboard I need to change before the 980Ti arrives?
> 
> It's annoying to have everything before Windows sign on display on a screen 100 ft away.
> 
> I figured this would get more attention here as you all re the 980Ti experts and the 980Ti is what I am getting and will likely face this same problem as logic would dictate.
> 
> On another note, very excited to be joining the 980Ti club; arriving October 6th (so long... I know). Heard nothing but good things about it and most of the 9xx cards so I never expected this.


Mine does the same thing. IDK, I never really thought anything of it since my monitors are all right together on my desk. IIRC it switches to the primary monitor if I go into the bios though... Maybe it could be as simple as using a different connection port on the card?


----------



## phobus

Hello,

I couldn't read all 828 pages. I listed around 30 back and didnt see no one complaining about stutter. I have got evga 980ti sc yesterday and I have horrible stutter in GTA 5 and Star Citizen. It boost clock to ~1300 Mhz and temps are around 75 degrees. I have tried 355.98 and 355.82. I did reinstall them with DDU. I can see on google that people had it as well but didnt find solution. Should I re-install Windows?

Anyone having or had this issue?

Thank you.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I couldn't read all 828 pages. I listed around 30 back and didnt see no one complaining about stutter. I have got evga 980ti sc yesterday and I have horrible stutter in GTA 5 and Star Citizen. It boost clock to ~1300 Mhz and temps are around 75 degrees. I have tried 355.98 and 355.82. I did reinstall them with DDU. I can see on google that people had it as well but didnt find solution. Should I re-install Windows?
> 
> Anyone having or had this issue?
> 
> Thank you.


Is your cpu running at 100% in power options?


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Is your cpu running at 100% in power options?


cpu runs around 80 %. I didnt have this issue with Titan I had before.

I just found


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/332o9x/butter_smooth_gameplay_with_barely_noticeable/%25C2%25A0

Strange that it was on 4th page when googled it.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I couldn't read all 828 pages. I listed around 30 back and didnt see no one complaining about stutter. I have got evga 980ti sc yesterday and I have horrible stutter in GTA 5 and Star Citizen. It boost clock to ~1300 Mhz and temps are around 75 degrees. I have tried 355.98 and 355.82. I did reinstall them with DDU. I can see on google that people had it as well but didnt find solution. Should I re-install Windows?
> 
> Anyone having or had this issue?
> 
> Thank you.


Try enabling V-Sync? If you're playing at 1080p on a 60hz monitor, it's possible that the card is rendering frames faster than your screen can display them, which would cause the stutter and dropped frames.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am using a custom bios with 425Watts max power draw, the temps I am getting depends but I have tried 100% fan speed to see where it goes and it tops at around 69C. I am using MSI-AB, @ 1.27v that would already run to hot for me as my ambient temp is 30-33c depending on the time of day. 50c is bloody amazing at 1.27v. The max voltage I tried was around 1.250v


I have my card cooled by a custom loop so it's apples to oranges. 1.25v is probably the max you could go with air especially at your ambient. Is the card actually drawing 1.25v when you boost to 1380MHz? Have you used GPU-Z to see if your performance is being limited? GPU-Z -> Sensors tab -> PerfCap.

Are you using multiple benchmark / stress testing applications? I see you mentioned Firestrike (4K) in your earlier post. What about Firestrike 1K or the 2K version? Do you have the same artifacts in those? How about Heaven or Furmark ,etc.? You should try multiple applications because performance does vary between them.

I haven't used a 4K monitor personally or done the research on it, but I have heard a couple people mention that higher memory speeds are beneficial to higher resolutions. Something to think/read about if benching/stressing/gaming in 4K. That being said I wouldn't worry about Firestrike 4K unless you're actually gaming at that resolution.


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Try enabling V-Sync? If you're playing at 1080p on a 60hz monitor, it's possible that the card is rendering frames faster than your screen can display them, which would cause the stutter and dropped frames.


I have tried with V-sync on/off. I have 144 hz monitor and fps around 75-80. But found as mentioned in another post


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/332o9x/butter_smooth_gameplay_with_barely_noticeable/%25C2%25A0

Now im not sure what setting I have, I think default. Cant check now.

Thx.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus*
> 
> I have tried with V-sync on/off. I have 144 hz monitor and fps around 75-80. But found as mentioned in another post
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/332o9x/butter_smooth_gameplay_with_barely_noticeable/%25C2%25A0
> 
> Now im not sure what setting I have, I think default. Cant check now.
> 
> Thx.


Yeah, I'm at work and can't get to Reddit so I can't read that thread. Because, you know... OC.net is kosher with the district filters but Reddit is of the devil.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Lol, I get get to ign.com, but any other gaming related site is blocked. Guess my admin just really likes ign...


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> Lol, I get get to ign.com, but any other gaming related site is blocked. Guess my admin just really likes ign...


IDK, I've got a whole thread on my World of Tanks clan's forums (which are conveniently blocked from work) dedicated to the randomness of various school districts' web filters. I think my favorite is the one that blocks Huffingtonpost.com as "adult" but has Reddit and 4chan (lolwut?) open.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus*
> 
> I have tried with V-sync on/off. I have 144 hz monitor and fps around 75-80. But found as mentioned in another post
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/332o9x/butter_smooth_gameplay_with_barely_noticeable/%25C2%25A0
> 
> Now im not sure what setting I have, I think default. Cant check now.
> 
> Thx.


Have you checked to see if your card is throttling due to hitting the power limit? I think I'm stating that properly.

The card I just bought used from here (thanks again) needed a custom bios to raise the power limit to keep it from throttling and causing stuttering.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> One 980Ti Goc is reading 1404 and another one 1430
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Those are normal since every card has different asic %, just make sure to synchronize your GPU in afterburner or precision x for them to work at the same clock speed for less hassle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks I realized here :
> 
> 69,9 asic 1404
> 
> 76,5 asic 1430
> 
> The asic is the deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
Click to expand...

Guys

Should I let the best asic card at the top or as I am using sli is does not matter?

Thanks


----------



## skkane

If you're running the default bios'es yes, put low asic at the top. It generates less heat by itself since it uses less voltage then the higher asic one so it helps keeping the coolest card in the top, the hot spot.

EDIT: meant high asic as top card, low asic as bottom card sry


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> If you're running the default bios'es yes, put low asic at the top. It generates less heat by itself since it uses less voltage then the higher asic one so it helps keeping the coolest card in the top, the hot spot.


Stock bios gives me 1430 boost at the best asic one and 1405 at the low asic one

But i really thought i should let the best asic at the top, i was wrong ?

Thanks again my friend


----------



## skkane

No, leaving the best asic at the top is correct. The bottom card always runs coolest in a SLI setup so the hotter, low asic card should go there. You have it setup great as is









I was wrong when i typed my original reply. Meant to say put highest asic as top card, lowest asic as bottom.


----------



## Guardian Hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Mine does the same thing. IDK, I never really thought anything of it since my monitors are all right together on my desk. IIRC it switches to the primary monitor if I go into the bios though... Maybe it could be as simple as using a different connection port on the card?


Thank you for confirming what I feared: that I'll likely experience the same issue on the 980Ti when it arrives. Believe me, I tried switching the ports; literally went through every possible combination. The computer before it reaches Windows defines the WHDI display as the monitor to send the signal to.

In Windows, the LG is identified as #2 and when pressing the "Win+P" key, the PC screen is defined as the WHDI display which appears to have changed over the reboot. I wonder if telling UEFI to fully initialize all devices rather than partially initialize will fix it.

I know on my old 660Tis, the LG monitor got identified as #2 as well but it never had this problem.

I don't care as much as to what Windows identifies the monitor as since "Duplicate Displays" doesn't exactly work in Windows 10 very well so I use the "Win+P" options to select whichever display I'm using but UEFI, RAID OptionRom, Network Boot, etc. being sent to the wrong display is a major problem.

And I think the problem would still exist if I add a third monitor since I know the 980Ti can handle that.

I'm shocked there's not really anything about it on the internet. I've searched.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> No, leaving the best asic at the top is correct. The bottom card always runs coolest in a SLI setup so the hotter, low asic card should go there. You have it setup great as is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong when i typed my original reply. Meant to say put highest asic as top card, lowest asic as bottom.


Will do that, thanks a lot

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Shadowdane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> No, leaving the best asic at the top is correct. The bottom card always runs coolest in a SLI setup so the hotter, low asic card should go there. You have it setup great as is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was wrong when i typed my original reply. Meant to say put highest asic as top card, lowest asic as bottom.


I found the opposite for for keeping temps lower. Might be due to the backplates as those get extremely hot, which heats up the ambient air temps between the cards.

I have these 2 cards ASIC:
72.7%
83.1%

Originally I had the 83% card in the top slot and the 72% was in the bottom slot. The top card was actually getting significantly hotter about 12C hotter compared to the other card. My guess is having the hotter card in the bottom just created more heat between the cards, which made the top card even hotter than normal. I decided to swap the 2 card positions and temps were a lot better and only 2-3C difference now. Temps rarely exceed 75C now.

Before the top card was getting close 85-88C which would start throttling the clock speeds. I think having the cooler card on the bottom helps as heat rises so less heat imparted to the top card.


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needa1000*
> 
> Hello there,
> 
> got someone a orginal bios from : 06G-P4-4995-KR please let me know!
> 
> thanks


Here you go

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-WCYfVclHD_Qmo1cTQyOUlaVGc/view?usp=sharing

Version is 84.00.36.00.90.


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Yeah, I'm at work and can't get to Reddit so I can't read that thread. Because, you know... OC.net is kosher with the district filters but Reddit is of the devil.


What he is suggesting there is set Maximum pre-rendered frames set to 1. And I did that ... and it actually worked. No more stutter. Very smooth.


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Have you checked to see if your card is throttling due to hitting the power limit? I think I'm stating that properly.
> 
> The card I just bought used from here (thanks again) needed a custom bios to raise the power limit to keep it from throttling and causing stuttering.


Not sure if card it throttling but when im in 3d application PerfCap is saying "VREL". What does it mean? Not enough voltage?

And I have fixed issue I had by setting Maximum pre-rendered frames to 1 in nvidia control panel.

Thx.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus*
> 
> Not sure if card it throttling but when im in 3d application PerfCap is saying "VREL". What does it mean? Not enough voltage?
> 
> And I have fixed issue I had by setting Maximum pre-rendered frames to 1 in nvidia control panel.
> 
> Thx.


I believe it means that that the card can't boost any higher because of the core voltage. It's not an error, but if you want to boost higher the core will need more voltage.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus*
> 
> Not sure if card it throttling but when im in 3d application PerfCap is saying "VREL". What does it mean? Not enough voltage?


vRel means that there is a higher possible voltage but it isn't needed/called for.etc.... depending on your situation. The Nvidia driver will only call for a max of 1.274v, so if your stock/modified bios has a 1.29v or higher setting then you will ALWAYS get vREL.


----------



## GridIroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GridIroN*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just got a 980 Ti and played around with it before work. Does anyone know why MSI Afterburner doesn't report my MSI 980 Ti 6G's VID (0) but GPU-Z reports the VDDC?


Bump


----------



## wsarahan

Guys just one more question

reading GPUZ here i can see that my card sometimes when idle downclock to 976Mhz and when i open some application like chrome or some picture it comes back to default 1215Mhz clock is it normal?



I already set the nvidia display driver to non adaptive, max performance....

Thakns


----------



## Somasonic

The card will downclock when there's nothing utilising it. Hardware acceleration in the web browser or other application will bring the clock speed up and because you have Max Performance set it will probably come up higher than needed.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> In the PerfCap blue is vRel I believe, "limited by reliability voltage". You set the slider to +87mV and under load all you get it 1.2050? Have you changed the clocks for the memory at all during this? Are you using the stock BIOS? Can I look at your BIOS?


at +87mv --> 

iam using stock bios...
the test is with core +105, mem 0


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> I am using a custom bios with 425Watts max power draw, the temps I am getting depends but I have tried 100% fan speed to see where it goes and it tops at around 69C. I am using MSI-AB, @ 1.27v that would already run to hot for me as my ambient temp is 30-33c depending on the time of day. 50c is bloody amazing at 1.27v. The max voltage I tried was around 1.250v
> 
> 
> 
> I have my card cooled by a custom loop so it's apples to oranges. 1.25v is probably the max you could go with air especially at your ambient. Is the card actually drawing 1.25v when you boost to 1380MHz? Have you used GPU-Z to see if your performance is being limited? GPU-Z -> Sensors tab -> PerfCap.
> 
> Are you using multiple benchmark / stress testing applications? I see you mentioned Firestrike (4K) in your earlier post. What about Firestrike 1K or the 2K version? Do you have the same artifacts in those? How about Heaven or Furmark ,etc.? You should try multiple applications because performance does vary between them.
> 
> I haven't used a 4K monitor personally or done the research on it, but I have heard a couple people mention that higher memory speeds are beneficial to higher resolutions. Something to think/read about if benching/stressing/gaming in 4K. That being said I wouldn't worry about Firestrike 4K unless you're actually gaming at that resolution.
Click to expand...

With firestrike @ 1080p I get artifacts at 1408Mhz and will eventually driver crash at around 1418Mhz same with valley and heaven. Yes it does hit 1.25v, Perf Cap IIRC shows SLI,Util


----------



## cookiesowns

Voltage doesn't do too much for maxwell II. For maximum stability you probably want to stay below 1.23V.

For those getting SLI perfcap issues, you want to make suyre both your cards are running at the same voltage bin and boost bins, unless you tested both cards individually and known which bin to what voltage works best.

For example, if your top card hits 1400mhz max boost, and your 2nd card hits 1380 at max boost, then that means you need to bump your 2nd card up by one or two boost bin to keep them both running at the same voltages & clocks.

So top card would be +130 for example, and 2nd card would be +143 or +156


----------



## wsarahan

Guys here i am again

I have a strange thing happening here

when my card is throttling there is a 1mhz difference between the 2 cards at sli

For example, one stay at 1443 and the other one at 1442, when is not throttling the clock is the same

Is is normal? Never saw it before

Thanks


----------



## cyph3rz

*Skylake 6700K Vs 4790K Metro Last Light Redux GTX 980 TI SLI Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> at +87mv -->
> 
> iam using stock bios...
> the test is with core +105, mem 0


The voltage and temperate looks fine for that boost, but your fans are at 0% and 0 RPMs?







I looked up that card and it has fans.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> With firestrike @ 1080p I get artifacts at 1408Mhz and will eventually driver crash at around 1418Mhz same with valley and heaven. Yes it does hit 1.25v, Perf Cap IIRC shows SLI,Util


When you have your cards in SLI the load is shared across the cards so they are not being fully utilized. I believe that is all the PerfCap is showing in your case. Perhaps the highest clock you can get stable with your setup is ~1400.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys just one more question
> 
> reading GPUZ here i can see that my card sometimes when idle downclock to 976Mhz and when i open some application like chrome or some picture it comes back to default 1215Mhz clock is it normal?
> 
> 
> 
> I already set the nvidia display driver to non adaptive, max performance....
> 
> Thakns


You want to set your cards to adaptive so that they down clock to 135 MHz when on desktop.
The 1 MHZ difference in SLi happens when cards are throttling down. It is most likely a reporting or rounding error so don't think too much about it. Ideally you want to setup a custom fan profile that allows your cards to stay below 80 C.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> You want to set your cards to adaptive so that they down clock to 135 MHz when on desktop.
> The 1 MHZ difference in SLi happens when cards are throttling down. It is most likely a reporting or rounding error so don't think too much about it. Ideally you want to setup a custom fan profile that allows your cards to stay below 80 C.


Thanks I'll set adaptive

My biggest complain and worry was about this 1mhz difference, and yes it happened when throttling

So I do not have to worry about this 1mhz difference? No issues at all?

And to finish, should I let the power limit 100% or 112% for 24/7 usage? Even with overclock for gaming?

Thanks again


----------



## KickAssCop

Set power limit and thermal limit to max. It doesn't do much except ensures that your cards don't throttle needlessly when in stress. On my classifieds I run them at 141 power and 91 thermal limits 24/7.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Set power limit and thermal limit to max. It doesn't do much except ensures that your cards don't throttle needlessly when in stress. On my classifieds I run them at 141 power and 91 thermal limits 24/7.


Thanks again

So I really should not worry about the 1mhz issue right? Not a sli sync issue or a hardware one right?

Just the temps here are too high, even with the fans at 100% I can easy get more than 80's


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> So I really should not worry about the 1mhz issue right? Not a sli sync issue or a hardware one right?
> 
> Just the temps here are too high, even with the fans at 100% I can easy get more than 80's


my previous 780 ti sli quite often ran at different speeds, nothing to worry about


----------



## phobus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I believe it means that that the card can't boost any higher because of the core voltage. It's not an error, but if you want to boost higher the core will need more voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> vRel means that there is a higher possible voltage but it isn't needed/called for.etc.... depending on your situation. The Nvidia driver will only call for a max of 1.274v, so if your stock/modified bios has a 1.29v or higher setting then you will ALWAYS get vREL.


Thank you for info. I have set on gpu +140 Mhz, anything above that gpu set back itself to 1190 when in 3d application. Max vcore while playing I saw was 1.174 V. I didnt play with vcore yet (have it still on default) as I still waiting for water block to arrive. Then I will try to reach 1500 MHz.


----------



## jodasanchezz

Is this PSU eable To run 2 980 ti SLI (non OC)


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jodasanchezz*
> 
> Is this PSU eable To run 2 980 ti SLI (non OC)


Yes, with no issues


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> The voltage and temperate looks fine for that boost, but your fans are at 0% and 0 RPMs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up that card and it has fans.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> The voltage and temperate looks fine for that boost, but your fans are at 0% and 0 RPMs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I looked up that card and it has fans.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*


It's a little hard to read, but I think that says 1404MHz boost, 1755MHz memory,1.243V and TDP around 100%. Is the card stable at this clock? If so and your temperature is fine you will need to increase the power (TDP) in order to further increase the clock, but it looks like your making progress. It's easy to do, but may VOID your warranty and flashing the BIOS can brick your card so be careful.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phobus*
> 
> Thank you for info. I have set on gpu +140 Mhz, anything above that gpu set back itself to 1190 when in 3d application. Max vcore while playing I saw was 1.174 V. I didnt play with vcore yet (have it still on default) as I still waiting for water block to arrive. Then I will try to reach 1500 MHz.


I haven't played with 3D on mine yet so I can't speak to that, but you should be looking good with that chip under water. My card was just able to hit 1500, but it needed a lot of voltage to do so. However, even at 1.274V The temp max is around 50°C.


----------



## wsarahan

Guys how are you?

I have a serious question now

I'm with 2 980ti HOF LN2 GOC sli here and without oc I get 1415 turbo boost

But my temps are really high at full load gaming, a heavy game always reach the thermal limit, 83 or 91, always reach when the card uses 100%, I'm on air, and the fans are at 100% speed!!!! but I would like to lower this temps, the thermal paste at the cards are the gelid extreme, I reaplied both and same results, my case is a Cosmos 2 and the cards have 80cm between the top one and the bottom one, in this case the space for a 3 way sli

Is there something I can do or I'll have to stay with this high temps since my fans profiles are already at 100%?

Thaks guys

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys how are you?
> 
> I have a serious question now
> 
> I'm with 2 980ti HOF LN2 GOC sli here and without oc I get 1415 turbo boost
> 
> But my temps are really high at full load gaming, a heavy game always reach the thermal limit, 83 or 91, always reach when the card uses 100%, I'm on air, and the fans are at 100% speed!!!! but I would like to lower this temps, the thermal paste at the cards are the gelid extreme, I reaplied both and same results, my case is a Cosmos 2 and the cards have 80cm between the top one and the bottom one, in this case the space for a 3 way sli
> 
> Is there something I can do or I'll have to stay with this high temps since my fans profiles are already at 100%?
> 
> Thaks guys
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


Try playing with your case's side panel(s) off for a while and see if that improves things any. If so, it's possible you could improve things by adding more case fans, improving air flow, etc. SLI puts out a ton of heat, so you need to do something to get it out of the case if you want to keep your temps down.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys how are you?
> 
> I have a serious question now
> 
> I'm with 2 980ti HOF LN2 GOC sli here and without oc I get 1415 turbo boost
> 
> But my temps are really high at full load gaming, a heavy game always reach the thermal limit, 83 or 91, always reach when the card uses 100%, I'm on air, and the fans are at 100% speed!!!! but I would like to lower this temps, the thermal paste at the cards are the gelid extreme, I reaplied both and same results, my case is a Cosmos 2 and the cards have 80cm between the top one and the bottom one, in this case the space for a 3 way sli
> 
> Is there something I can do or I'll have to stay with this high temps since my fans profiles are already at 100%?
> 
> Thaks guys
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Try playing with your case's side panel(s) off for a while and see if that improves things any. If so, it's possible you could improve things by adding more case fans, improving air flow, etc. SLI puts out a ton of heat, so you need to do something to get it out of the case if you want to keep your temps down.
Click to expand...

But if I can't make things better is it a problem to use the cards at this high temps?

Thanks

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But if I can't make things better is it a problem to use the cards at this high temps?


Probably not in the short term, but it will likely shorten the card's lifespan if you're planning to keep it for several years. I'd definitely try to get those temps down somehow... even if it means slapping a G10 and AIO cooler on one or both of them.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> But if I can't make things better is it a problem to use the cards at this high temps?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not in the short term, but it will likely shorten the card's lifespan if you're planning to keep it for several years. I'd definitely try to get those temps down somehow... even if it means slapping a G10 and AIO cooler on one or both of them.
Click to expand...

Thanks I'll see if I can make things better here, my case has the option to put 2 120mm fans at the side panel (case door) do you think it worth the try?

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> It's a little hard to read, but I think that says 1404MHz boost, 1755MHz memory,1.243V and TDP around 100%. Is the card stable at this clock? If so and your temperature is fine you will need to increase the power (TDP) in order to further increase the clock, but it looks like your making progress. It's easy to do, but may VOID your warranty and flashing the BIOS can brick your card so be careful.


1471,7 boost, 1755 mem, vddc 1.2430, TDP 83.4 %, gpu temp 62


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks I'll see if I can make things better here, my case has the option to put 2 120mm fans at the side panel (case door) do you think it worth the try?


Unless you have extra 140mm fans sitting around, just try with the case panel(s) open first -- maybe even with a large fan blowing into the case if you have one around the house somewhere. That will let you know whether it's even possible to get your temps down given your ambient temps. If that helps, then I'd suggest buying a couple of extra fans to put into the side panel.

The biggest key in your case is getting as much fresh air into the case as possible, while ensuring that you're getting as much hot air out as you can.


----------



## KickAssCop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks I'll see if I can make things better here, my case has the option to put 2 120mm fans at the side panel (case door) do you think it worth the try?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


I had a corsair 650d case that used to get my 2 cards to hit 83/81 C since I had no side panel fans.

Since then I have bought a HAF X case with option of a 230 mm side panel fan. Now my temperatures were 78/75 C. I also put a Kraken G10 on my top classified so that runs at 50-55 C and my bottom classified runs at 70-75 C depending on game. Definitely put the side panel fans.

Also can you post a picture of your setup so we can be more helpful.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> go full cover. temps are amazing. After doing Firestrike Ultra 4 times in a row, my cards' temps never exceeded 52C, and that was with all fans at 800rpm. If all fans go to 1600rpm, temps are in the mid 40s


I finally gave in and went with water cooling and all I can say is Wow what a difference in the cpu and gpu temps. My gpu temps dropped over 30*C, but unfortunately my pump died within one day of installing the water cooling system (waiting on new unit now). But even with a bad pump (only could muster max 1800 rpms), the temps on the gpu card dropped more than 30*C when compared to the stock fan curve, which I typically used. The card's temp in stock setting reached 42*C and overclocked with +200 it reached 45*C. The cpu temps dropped about 10*C over the Swiftech H220X and has not gone over 58*C when playing BF3.

It's worth the investment, especially if you don't care too much about aesthetics as you can build an inexpensive system.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I finally gave in and went with water cooling and all I can say is Wow what a difference in the cpu and gpu temps. My gpu temps dropped over 30*C, but unfortunately my pump died within one day of installing the water cooling system (waiting on new unit now). But even with a bad pump (only could muster max 1800 rpms), the temps on the gpu card dropped more than 30*C when compared to the stock fan curve, which I typically used. The card's temp in stock setting reached 42*C and overclocked with +200 it reached 45*C. The cpu temps dropped about 10*C over the Swiftech H220X and has not gone over 58*C when playing BF3.
> 
> It's worth the investment, especially if you don't care too much about aesthetics as you can build an inexpensive system.


what radiator(s) are you using?


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks I'll see if I can make things better here, my case has the option to put 2 120mm fans at the side panel (case door) do you think it worth the try?
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I had a corsair 650d case that used to get my 2 cards to hit 83/81 C since I had no side panel fans.
> 
> Since then I have bought a HAF X case with option of a 230 mm side panel fan. Now my temperatures were 78/75 C. I also put a Kraken G10 on my top classified so that runs at 50-55 C and my bottom classified runs at 70-75 C depending on game. Definitely put the side panel fans.
> 
> Also can you post a picture of your setup so we can be more helpful.
Click to expand...

I'm at the cellphone at work but I have some pictures here

This one is the side panel fans










This one is my rig










The side panels fans are way loud at 100% more than 2400 rpm each one, I have a sentry3 so I can lower a little

Any advice?

The front 200mm fan wich one you recommend?

Thanks

Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## wsarahan

The side fans are 2 jetflow

Can you guys recommend 2 best 120mm fans to the side panel and one best 200mm fan to the front? Think that can help


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> The side fans are 2 jetflow
> 
> Can you guys recommend 2 best 120mm fans to the side panel and one best 200mm fan to the front? Think that can help


If you can stand the colour, Noctua NF-F12s otherwise Gentle Typhoons or E-loops (e-loops only in push though)


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wihglah*
> 
> If you can stand the colour, Noctua NF-F12s otherwise Gentle Typhoons or E-loops (e-loops only in push though)


This one?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-gentle-typhoon-performance-radiator-fan-2150rpm-68cfm-black-edition.html

I found this noctua here, what you think?

http://www.performance-pcs.com/noctua-nf-f12-industrialppc-2000-pwm-120mm-fan.html#Specifications


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys how are you?
> 
> I have a serious question now
> 
> I'm with 2 980ti HOF LN2 GOC sli here and without oc I get 1415 turbo boost
> 
> But my temps are really high at full load gaming, a heavy game always reach the thermal limit, 83 or 91, always reach when the card uses 100%, I'm on air, and the fans are at 100% speed!!!! but I would like to lower this temps, the thermal paste at the cards are the gelid extreme, I reaplied both and same results, my case is a Cosmos 2 and the cards have 80cm between the top one and the bottom one, in this case the space for a 3 way sli
> 
> Is there something I can do or I'll have to stay with this high temps since my fans profiles are already at 100%?
> 
> Thaks guys
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


That temp is unusually high if it reaches up to 91 with 100% fan speed and with 2 side fans blowing, may i suggest to reapply the gelid again but this time do the old fashion way of spreading it instead of the pea size. I find the spreading to be much more effective in my case.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> That temp is unusually high if it reaches up to 91 with 100% fan speed and with 2 side fans blowing, may i suggest to reapply the gelid again but this time do the old fashion way of spreading it instead of the pea size. I find the spreading to be much more effective in my case.


The pea method was not used, the Galax Brazil team mounted the Vga`s in front of me, they used the spread method


----------



## Wihglah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> This one?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/darkside-gentle-typhoon-performance-radiator-fan-2150rpm-68cfm-black-edition.html
> 
> I found this noctua here, what you think?
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/noctua-nf-f12-industrialppc-2000-pwm-120mm-fan.html#Specifications


Yes - but I go for the 1450rpm versions

The slower of the Noctuas are a cream an chocolate brown colour


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> 1471,7 boost, 1755 mem, vddc 1.2430, TDP 83.4 %, gpu temp 62


Is that the max boost your stable at with that voltage? If so the power and temperature look good. If not first find the max boost you can achieve. After that work on the memory clocks with the max boost still in place. Make sure you keep the power at whatever the max is in your BIOS as your already getting close to 100%.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> The pea method was not used, the Galax Brazil team mounted the Vga`s in front of me, they used the spread method


Still worth a remount, or re-tightening the screws.


----------



## apparition462

So I made my own bios for my 980ti sc ACX w/ bp and I was able to set everything to match the "max air" bios except instead of the voltage at 1.250 volts I wanted to leave it at stock which for my card is 1.1800 volts HOWEVER bios tweaker only has the option for 1.1870 volts, is that a safe voltage? 1.1870 isnt dangerous? I have my clocks set running at 1405 mhz rock solid with new power limit never goes above 71% after fire strike







Everything runs flawless just checking if 1.1870 is safe thanks! *+rep to whoever helps*


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> So I made my own bios for my 980ti sc ACX w/ bp and I was able to set everything to match the "max air" bios except instead of the voltage at 1.250 volts I wanted to leave it at stock which for my card is 1.1800 volts HOWEVER bios tweaker only has the option for 1.1870 volts, is that a safe voltage? 1.1870 isnt dangerous? I have my clocks set running at 1405 mhz rock solid with new power limit never goes above 71% after fire strike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything runs flawless just checking if 1.1870 is safe thanks! *+rep to whoever helps*


1.18 - 1.19 is stock voltage when under load. Perfectly safe.


----------



## SuspiciousGuy

Finally stopping by, owner of two evga 980 ti sc+ acx+2.0 in sli. I was wondering if it normal for the top card to be running hotter than the bottom. When my computer is idle, there's about a 10c difference but then is a 20c difference when i playing games with the top card maxing out at 83c at 100% fan speed I havnt overclocked them. I'm thinking bad airflow and i do have my old 750 ti ftw in between as a dedicated physx card which is probably another cause of bad airflow. Second question, is a physx card necessary if i am gaming at 1440p


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SuspiciousGuy*
> 
> Finally stopping by, owner of two evga 980 ti sc+ acx+2.0 in sli. I was wondering if it normal for the top card to be running hotter than the bottom. When my computer is idle, there's about a 10c difference but then is a 20c difference when i playing games with the top card maxing out at 83c at 100% fan speed I havnt overclocked them. I'm thinking bad airflow and i do have my old 750 ti ftw in between as a dedicated physx card which is probably another cause of bad airflow. Second question, is a physx card necessary if i am gaming at 1440p


If you are cooling the cards with air it will be helpful to have some space between them. Consider the positioning and performance of your case as well if you want to lower the temperature.


----------



## Thetbrett

ahving an issue updating the driver. When i run the installer, it fails. Tried several different drivers, to no avail. Tried going through device manager, same result. I'm stuck on 355.xx. Any clues?


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> 1.18 - 1.19 is stock voltage when under load. Perfectly safe.


Thanks! +repped

One more question for anyone that can answer, my card is using upwards 80% of the power which is around 360 watts! Is this dangerous to the card to be using this much (Voltage is staying at 1.187 steady) just uses a lot of watts :O


----------



## Stealth3si

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1274.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> Use at own risk. For a MSI 980ti Gaming 6G. Remove any overclock as you can see Boost 2.0 will increase clocks based on voltage. Thermal limit is disabled.


just got my 980 ti and flashed it with your file, was able to OC to 1500mhz core 8000mhz mem @ 1.22-1.24V 65C stable


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Thanks! +repped
> 
> One more question for anyone that can answer, my card is using upwards 80% of the power which is around 360 watts! Is this dangerous to the card to be using this much (Voltage is staying at 1.187 steady) just uses a lot of watts :O


I am assuming you are using a modified bios that raise the power limit, its not dangerous at all even if you are pulling 80% of the total power of your card.


----------



## apparition462

Can someone please tell me what I set the power limit to at 100%? I think its 350 watts but im not sure :/ I just want someone to tell me what its at lol heres the bios

gm200mod.zip 152k .zip file


so the only thing that damages the card is volts right? watts are ok?

Btw anyone needing a good bios that one is amazing stable as hell at 1405 stock nice power using stock volts for some reason my card is running COOLER than it was on stock bios at 1304 mhz. Flashing bios lowered temps by 10C and I dont know why


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what I set the power limit to at 100%? I think its 350 watts but im not sure :/ I just want someone to tell me what its at lol heres the bios
> 
> gm200mod.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> so the only thing that damages the card is volts right? watts are ok?
> 
> Btw anyone needing a good bios that one is amazing stable as hell at 1405 stock nice power using stock volts for some reason my card is running COOLER than it was on stock bios at 1304 mhz. Flashing bios lowered temps by 10C and I dont know why


Every card is different.

Volts and Watts are not direct contributors to electromigration. Temps & current is what damages silicon.

More volts and more watts almost directly contributes to higher temps due to more current.


----------



## apparition462

my temps are fine around 61-65C at 1405/7010. So with those temps stock volts and either 350 or 450watts limit (idk which its using) I wont damage card?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> ahving an issue updating the driver. When i run the installer, it fails. Tried several different drivers, to no avail. Tried going through device manager, same result. I'm stuck on 355.xx. Any clues?


I had to use "DDU" several times and "Your Uninstaller!" also several times, to get the previous drivers completely removed and was then finally able to install the latest version under Windows-10.

That was the first time in a long time, that I had some install-issues with NVIDIA-GeForce-Drivers.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I had to use "DDU" several times and "Your Uninstaller!" also several times, to get the previous drivers completely removed and was then finally able to install the latest version under Windows-10.
> 
> That was the first time in a long time, that I had some install-issues with NVIDIA-GeForce-Drivers.


Ironically, it was DDU that caused the problem. After rooting around a bit, I ran DDU again, and what do you know, worked. Prob the last time I use dud.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Ironically, it was DDU that caused the problem. After rooting around a bit, I ran DDU again, and what do you know, worked. Prob the last time I use dud.


At least you got it sorted as well.

I'm not sure if the issue was driver or Windows-related.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey,

so... minutes ago I received the EVGA Hybrid kit for my 980Ti







Will post pics here and in my build log once I have it hooked up, also with pics of the mounting process, temp readings etc.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> my temps are fine around 61-65C at 1405/7010. So with those temps stock volts and either 350 or 450watts limit (idk which its using) I wont damage card?


Nope, you're in good shape.


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Nope, you're in good shape.


Thanks!, I was considering getting the evga hybrid kit but it looks kinda ugly from the side compared to the ACX with the lighting


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Thanks!, I was considering getting the evga hybrid kit but it looks kinda ugly from the side compared to the ACX with the lighting


EVGA will release a new shroud with LEDs (in November I think) and every owner of a Hybrid card or kit will receive one for FREE







You just have to have it registered to your EVGA account



SOURCE: http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2393980


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Thanks! +repped
> 
> One more question for anyone that can answer, my card is using upwards 80% of the power which is around 360 watts! Is this dangerous to the card to be using this much (Voltage is staying at 1.187 steady) just uses a lot of watts :O


Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but I looked at your BIOS and I believe this part of the power table relates to the value you see under load for TDP.

If 350W = 100% and 425W = 121% then 350W * 80% = *280W*.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but I looked at your BIOS and I believe this part of the power table relates to the value you see under load for TDP.
> 
> If 350W = 100% and 425W = 121% then 350W * 80% = *280W*.


Oh so my card is using normal power, I just didn't know cuz there are so many of those in the power table so I just copied the max air power table
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> EVGA will release a new shroud with LEDs (in November I think) and every owner of a Hybrid card or kit will receive one for FREE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just have to have it registered to your EVGA account
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCE: http://forums.evga.com/FindPost/2393980


As soon as those are released I will buy one lol. THose looks so nice, are hybrid kits hard/dangerous to install? GOing from ACX to hybrid

btw this is apparition462 for some reason I have a different account on firefox and chrome lol


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> As soon as those are released I will buy one lol. THose looks so nice, are hybrid kits hard/dangerous to install? GOing from ACX to hybrid


But you must also have the reference blower fan as the hybrid kit doesnt contain it, so from ACX it may be difficult, maybe search ebay for just a reference blower style cooler


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Someone correct me if I'm wrong here, but I looked at your BIOS and I believe this part of the power table relates to the value you see under load for TDP.
> 
> If 350W = 100% and 425W = 121% then 350W * 80% = *280W*.


Can anyone look at the rest of my bios and tell me if there are any values that are dangerous? I just want to make sure this bios I made is 100% safe. THe voltage and power and clocks should be good but idk. Everything runs smooth I passed the whole fire strike test, no instability in games great temps etc so it seems like its healthy but ya never know


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> Can anyone look at the rest of my bios and tell me if there are any values that are dangerous? I just want to make sure this bios I made is 100% safe. THe voltage and power and clocks should be good but idk. Everything runs smooth I passed the whole fire strike test, no instability in games great temps etc so it seems like its healthy but ya never know


This will help you understand your power table values. http://cryptomining-blog.com/3757-how-to-raise-the-power-target-limit-on-geforce-gtx-970-and-gtx-980/


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> This will help you understand your power table values. http://cryptomining-blog.com/3757-how-to-raise-the-power-target-limit-on-geforce-gtx-970-and-gtx-980/


That makes sense now, so everything in my bios looks okay tho?


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> That makes sense now, so everything in my bios looks okay tho?


Since you want to have 425 TDP, you have to change the PCI-e table for both 1 and 2 to these settings so that u can get 425w TDP.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Since you want to have 425 TDP, you have to change the PCI-e table for both 1 and 2 to these settings so that u can get 425w TDP.


What do i have it set to right now?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> What do i have it set to right now?


Here is a picture of my stock BIOS Power Table.



87000 + 162000 = ~250000
108000 + 175000 = ~275000

I know the GM200 has 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 pin. I think that may be why the values are not the same.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys just one more question
> 
> reading GPUZ here i can see that my card sometimes when idle downclock to 976Mhz and when i open some application like chrome or some picture it comes back to default 1215Mhz clock is it normal?
> 
> 
> 
> I already set the nvidia display driver to non adaptive, max performance....
> 
> Thakns


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Here is a picture of my stock BIOS Power Table.
> 
> 
> 
> 87000 + 162000 = ~250000
> 108000 + 175000 = ~275000
> 
> I know the GM200 has 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 pin. I think that may be why the values are not the same.


Reference design is 1x6 and 1x8. Non-Reference PCB, I have seen some with 2x8 and some with 1x6 + 2x8 and finally 3x8


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Here is a picture of my stock BIOS Power Table.
> 
> 
> 
> 87000 + 162000 = ~250000
> 108000 + 175000 = ~275000
> 
> I know the GM200 has 1 x 6 pin and 1 x 8 pin. I think that may be why the values are not the same.


Mine isnt the same because i copied the front pages "max air" power settings. So i think mine is 350 watts at 100% i just want to make sure i dont have any dangerous settings in my bios that will harm my card which is the question people havent answered yet lol all my power questions are answered i just need to know if my bios settings are safe


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> Mine isnt the same because i copied the front pages "max air" power settings. So i think mine is 350 watts at 100% i just want to make sure i dont have any dangerous settings in my bios that will harm my card which is the question people havent answered yet lol all my power questions are answered i just need to know if my bios settings are safe


Edit:nvm i said this post was directed to someone else lol id still like to know if my bios is ok tho


----------



## apparition462

So i have one question +rep to anyone who can answer, what is the top line of the bios editor under the voltage table for(the one next to the box that says fixed voltage) should all of these be the same like this pic?



this is just a pic I found on google thats why it says gm204 but i just want to know if my volt table should look like his with all of the circles ones being the same voltage but for me itd be 1.187 instead


----------



## Bull56

Anyone has a good idea on how to get more voltage on the 980 Ti?
I tried the pencil mod and after my GPU was unstable... I had extreme framerate drops in furmark and games, so it's not reliable!

Anyone has a great idea, I also want to go subzero later!


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> So i have one question +rep to anyone who can answer, what is the top line of the bios editor under the voltage table for(the one next to the box that says fixed voltage) should all of these be the same like this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a pic I found on google thats why it says gm204 but i just want to know if my volt table should look like his with all of the circles ones being the same voltage but for me itd be 1.187 instead


That is a unlocked volt table. If yours isnt unlocked itll only have the top one. The P00 does not need to be changed idk why they did. From my testing :

Top line is Max allowed voltage*
Second line is selectable voltages
Third line is throttle voltage*

*Set these the same


----------



## roberta507

http://valid.x86.fr/q468fv
Link for 980Ti owners club logo
Summited proper info maybe this will help
Thx


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> So i have one question +rep to anyone who can answer, what is the top line of the bios editor under the voltage table for(the one next to the box that says fixed voltage) should all of these be the same like this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> this is just a pic I found on google thats why it says gm204 but i just want to know if my volt table should look like his with all of the circles ones being the same voltage but for me itd be 1.187 instead


I don't know exactly how the BIOS works; however, I have spent some time studying mine as well as others and comparing them to try to understand the relationships between the various values and tables. What I have noticed is that there are profiles: P00, P02, P05 and P08. Those profiles are in the power table, boost states and clock states. I also noticed that there are the same number of CLK values in the voltage table as there are in the boost table so I believe those correspond.

Here's a picture of the top portion of 3 voltage tables: my stock ("Original" / left), my current ("Custom" / middle) and what I think you are trying to do ("Suggested Settings" / right).



Notice that the value to the left of the "fixed voltage" is at 1.250 in the original BIOS. I believe this is the max operating voltage, which is at 1.25 by default. I changed to 1.281V for my BIOS. Below that is P00 and P02. I changed P00 to 1.281 to get my voltage under load to go to the hard max of 1.274V.

With that being said I'm not sure what the difference between P00, P02 and P05 are other than that they are different profiles. This works for me in the testing I've done: benching, stressing, gaming, folding. So if you want your max operating voltage to be 1.118V you can set yours like I have the picture on the right ("Suggested Settings"), but do so at your own risk.


----------



## apps455

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I don't know exactly how the BIOS works; however, I have spent some time studying mine as well as others and comparing them to try to understand the relationships between the various values and tables. What I have noticed is that there are profiles: P00, P02, P05 and P08. Those profiles are in the power table, boost states and clock states. I also noticed that there are the same number of CLK values in the voltage table as there are in the boost table so I believe those correspond.
> 
> Here's a picture of the top portion of 3 voltage tables: my stock ("Original" / left), my current ("Custom" / middle) and what I think you are trying to do ("Suggested Settings" / right).
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that the value to the left of the "fixed voltage" is at 1.250 in the original BIOS. I believe this is the max operating voltage, which is at 1.25 by default. I changed to 1.281V for my BIOS. Below that is P00 and P02. I changed P00 to 1.281 to get my voltage under load to go to the hard max of 1.274V.
> 
> With that being said I'm not sure what the difference between P00, P02 and P05 are other than that they are different profiles. This works for me in the testing I've done: benching, stressing, gaming, folding. So if you want your max operating voltage to be 1.118V you can set yours like I have the picture on the right ("Suggested Settings"), but do so at your own risk.


+repped, I appreciate the help, I reflashed with the settings all at 1.187 volts on both the sliders, in stress tests and games it stays constant at that voltage and idles at 0.883 or so. While having this voltage in games and stress tests it maintains constant 1405 mhz and power never goes above 91%. The thing I hated a lot about the stock bios was for fire strike no matter what temps were the card at stock would not stay at 1405 it would go to 1393 a ton and stay around 1300 areas now it always stays at 1405 the whole time even in furmark. My card is able to get 1500mhz at stock 1.187 volts which is insane, I dont like over volting because shortening the life isnt worth the extra 3-5 fps


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

You didnt even need to mess with anything besides modifying the power limiter in the bios if you intended on staying 1.187. I also run [email protected] for gaming. Benching is a different story. ?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apps455*
> 
> +repped, I appreciate the help, I reflashed with the settings all at 1.187 volts on both the sliders, in stress tests and games it stays constant at that voltage and idles at 0.883 or so. While having this voltage in games and stress tests it maintains constant 1405 mhz and power never goes above 91%. The thing I hated a lot about the stock bios was for fire strike no matter what temps were the card at stock would not stay at 1405 it would go to 1393 a ton and stay around 1300 areas now it always stays at 1405 the whole time even in furmark. My card is able to get 1500mhz at stock 1.187 volts which is insane, I dont like over volting because shortening the life isnt worth the extra 3-5 fps


I'm glad you were able to reach your goal.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey all,

so yesterday I received the EVGA Hybrid kit for my 980Ti and wanted to ask you... should I flash a Hybrid BIOS to it or just keep the stock reference Superclocked one? I don't want to cook my VRMs now since the blower fan wont ramp up like before


----------



## ChrisxIxCross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> so yesterday I received the EVGA Hybrid kit for my 980Ti and wanted to ask you... should I flash a Hybrid BIOS to it or just keep the stock reference Superclocked one? I don't want to cook my VRMs now since the blower fan wont ramp up like before


You're more than fine by flashing it. I decided to flash mine w/ tweaked TDP and Power Target and now Im running 1475/8000 game stable. I did this mainly because I was experiencing core clock power throttling with the card but now its running perfect!


----------



## HooDooMan

I have a pair of kingpin 980ti water cooled. My temps are 33-34 Celsius under load. My game stable OC is 1556. How much more OC do you think I could get it I used water chillers and got the temperature down to 15 Celsius.


----------



## apparition462

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HooDooMan*
> 
> I have a pair of kingpin 980ti water cooled. My temps are 33-34 Celsius under load. My game stable OC is 1556. How much more OC do you think I could get it I used water chillers and got the temperature down to 15 Celsius.


I doubt you would see any improvement at all as your temps are already insanely low.


----------



## roberta507

Every GPU has its limitations base on components used
Or it could be the GPU the itself
My wall is 1580 then it will start to down clock even with acceptable temps
At the top end overclock every owner will run into their own personnel wall
1556 is pretty high a lot of owners still struggling to even reach that
Good Job!


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HooDooMan*
> 
> I have a pair of kingpin 980ti water cooled. My temps are 33-34 Celsius under load. My game stable OC is 1556. How much more OC do you think I could get it I used water chillers and got the temperature down to 15 Celsius.


It would be interesting to see voltage scaling at those temps. If you can keep them under 15 degrees with >1.35v.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> It would be interesting to see voltage scaling at those temps. If you can keep them under 15 degrees with >1.35v.


He can keep the water at 15c if I'm reading right.
Or he could try a TEC, freeze that sucker


----------



## skkane

I think he's saying he can get chillers and drop the water more from his current 30-34C. I'd say 30 more mhz with chillers









Condensation would need to be taken care of with a TEC. I think 10C is the number where it starts showing it's face.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I think he's saying he can get chillers and drop the water more from his current 30-34C. I'd say 30 more mhz with chillers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Condensation would need to be taken care of with a TEC. I think 10C is the number where it starts showing it's face.


Not 10C per se, it depends on the circumstances.
If it's 15C in your room (very cold lol) then 10C water would not cause condensation. If it were 30C in the room then it would.
A certain number of degrees below room temperature causes condensation. If it's 22C in your room then 15C would be perfectly fine for water temperature, 10C would be pushing your luck I think.
If anyone knows better, feel free to correct me of course


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> He can keep the water at 15c if I'm reading right.
> Or he could try a TEC, freeze that sucker


Need to keep gpus under 15 degrees, not water. This is not easy with a chiller


----------



## Porter_

http://s214.photobucket.com/user/Porter_/media/50B8E582-0E7C-42B9-8D49-E8D6D7C6888F.jpg.html

got it just in time for the weekend


----------



## sblantipodi

I guys, I'm in.
Just arrived the two beasts


----------



## skkane

Looks sweet







What case is that? The "glass" looks very nice compared to what's on my thermaltake.... scratch city.

Also improved my firestrike scores









Normal


Extreme


Ultra


----------



## apparition462

What drivers is everyone using? ANyone test performance with each? Right now my 780 is getting same fps in bf4 as my 980ti cuz of **** drivers on maxwell and amazing drivers on kepler


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apparition462*
> 
> What drivers is everyone using? ANyone test performance with each? Right now my 780 is getting same fps in bf4 as my 980ti cuz of **** drivers on maxwell and amazing drivers on kepler


Sounds like you got a Bottleneck somewhere


----------



## skkane

Finally broke 27k









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6129564


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChrisxIxCross*
> 
> You're more than fine by flashing it. I decided to flash mine w/ tweaked TDP and Power Target and now Im running 1475/8000 game stable. I did this mainly because I was experiencing core clock power throttling with the card but now its running perfect!


Do you mind sharing said BIOS?


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8775889
1468/8100


----------



## rhymer362

Guys bare with me here I'm new to this . My replacement Evga 980ti hc came yesterday so I took the old card out and put the new card in. Running all my benchmarks and setting a slight overclock I noticed my benchmarks were a little lower . So look thru things and I am getting a perfcap in gpuz of vrel. Never had that before on my old card . Also it only runs at 92 percent gpu load when running valley. What is going on? I have plenty of power left over with my psu and my other card never had this issue any help is much appreciated


----------



## Lao Tzu

Max OC :

Core Voltage:+87mV
Power Limit:111%
Core:+105 (1485 in games)
Mem:+450 (3960 in games)
GPU Temp: 65 in games


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Max OC :
> 
> Core Voltage:+87mV
> Power Limit:111%
> Core:+105 (1485 in games)
> Mem:+450 (3960 in games)
> GPU Temp: 65 in games


that seems like you lost the silicon lottery. my card does +278mhz core and +400mhz memory without increasing the voltage at all. your load temps are great though. 65c is impressive. general tip, open your screenshots in paint or some other program and crop them. can't make out anything in this picture.


----------



## stubass

@PureBlackFire just a trick, if you can't see anything, right click on the image and open in a new tab then you get the fullsize image


----------



## atov

Hello

I've been building some PC with friends and we where all sharing different results.

We have tested the 980Ti's in GBT G1 Gaming and MSi Lightning.

The MSI passed the 1500 wall, very easy without voltage increase. And the GBT with some minor tweaks passed it also.

But now, our friend bought 3 EVGA 980Ti SSC to make a 3 way sli.

OC:

+150 core
+400 mem
+ 43 mv

Got around 1418 to 1405 ... and on GPU Z ... was with PWR under PerfCap. Meaning that the card can OC more because of the TDP limit. Pussing over 44 mv gets unstable with artifacts.

He was kinda sad because all our card was going over 1500.

So how can we fix this? Custom Bios with unlocked TDP and test it ?

Let me know, and thanks guys. Ive learned so much in this forum.


----------



## rhymer362

Guys bare with me here I'm new to this . My replacement Evga 980ti hc came yesterday so I took the old card out and put the new card in. Running all my benchmarks and setting a slight overclock I noticed my benchmarks were a little lower . So look thru things and I am getting a perfcap in gpuz of vrel. Never had that before on my old card . Also it only runs at 92 percent gpu load when running valley. What is going on? I have plenty of power left over with my psu and my other card never had this issue any help is much appreciated


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I've been building some PC with friends and we where all sharing different results.
> 
> We have tested the 980Ti's in GBT G1 Gaming and MSi Lightning.
> 
> The MSI passed the 1500 wall, very easy without voltage increase. And the GBT with some minor tweaks passed it also.
> 
> But now, our friend bought 3 EVGA 980Ti SSC to make a 3 way sli.
> 
> OC:
> 
> +150 core
> +400 mem
> + 43 mv
> 
> Got around 1418 to 1405 ... and on GPU Z ... was with PWR under PerfCap. Meaning that the card can OC more because of the TDP limit. Pussing over 44 mv gets unstable with artifacts.
> 
> He was kinda sad because all our card was going over 1500.
> 
> So how can we fix this? Custom Bios with unlocked TDP and test it ?
> 
> Let me know, and thanks guys. Ive learned so much in this forum.


Go here and ask for a custom bios to help your friend with that perf cap problem. http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/380


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> @PureBlackFire just a trick, if you can't see anything, right click on the image and open in a new tab then you get the fullsize image


<--- lazy.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Guys bare with me here I'm new to this . My replacement Evga 980ti hc came yesterday so I took the old card out and put the new card in. Running all my benchmarks and setting a slight overclock I noticed my benchmarks were a little lower . So look thru things and I am getting a perfcap in gpuz of vrel. Never had that before on my old card . Also it only runs at 92 percent gpu load when running valley. What is going on? I have plenty of power left over with my psu and my other card never had this issue any help is much appreciated


Nothing wrong with your card, getting vrel is perfectly normal. Every card is diferent, for example one of my 980 ti will give me a vrel while the other one doesnt have that vrel. Dont sweat it too much as you have a perfectly working card.


----------



## rhymer362

Ok I feel better. My card this one replaced has a asic score of 71.4. But only had the perfcap util flag . Never the voltage flag. I was just wondering because so far this card is underperforming in benchmarks as to the one it replaced and it has a asic of 74.5. Thanks man


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Ok I feel better. My card this one replaced has a asic score of 71.4. But only had the perfcap util flag . Never the voltage flag. I was just wondering because so far this card is underperforming in benchmarks as to the one it replaced and it has a asic of 74.5. Thanks man


Your Asic % is almost the same with my cards. The one that has vrel has an Asic quality of 71.7%, while the other one that doesnt have vrel has an Asic quality of 75.9%. And the higher asic has a lower voltage default as well.


----------



## rhymer362

Let me ask you this what is your stock valley score with no overclock. Because mine is a 4107 with 98.2 fps. Seems very low to me


----------



## KickAssCop

Sounds fine to me. Mine is 100 fps but can manage about 108 with an overclock.


----------



## Guardian Hope

Well, I got my 980Ti Lightnings finally. I also fortunately figured out the order for the master DisplayPort (thank you nVidia Control Panel). I've only gotten barely up and running again (as in, just installed the drivers, etc. because I needed to do something in VMWare).

One thing I noticed from both the 960 and 660Ti is that I lost the ability to use 12bpc on my LG Monitor but it still uses 12bpc on the Samsung projector.

Is there an nVidia Inspector hack or something such as a registry key edit to restore 12bpc functionality to the monitor as I know it's capable of deep color as I've used it for a better part of a year like so.

I mean, 8bpc isn't terrible but I much rather have deep color than not.


----------



## Chris899

Are there any problems or risks of aging, if a 980ti-chip worked well @1450mhz with default voltage (1.180v) for a longer period of time? What about electromigration? Or is this even such a form of undervolting?


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Guardian Hope*
> 
> Well, I got my 980Ti Lightnings finally. I also fortunately figured out the order for the master DisplayPort (thank you nVidia Control Panel). I've only gotten barely up and running again (as in, just installed the drivers, etc. because I needed to do something in VMWare).
> 
> One thing I noticed from both the 960 and 660Ti is that I lost the ability to use 12bpc on my LG Monitor but it still uses 12bpc on the Samsung projector.
> 
> Is there an nVidia Inspector hack or something such as a registry key edit to restore 12bpc functionality to the monitor as I know it's capable of deep color as I've used it for a better part of a year like so.
> 
> I mean, 8bpc isn't terrible but I much rather have deep color than not.


There's a box on the "Change Resolution" page in NCP, down towards the bottom for "Output Color Depth". I can only see 8 bit and 10 bit, but my monitor doesn't support 12 bit (and only native 8 bit, the 10 bit is interpolated or something).


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Voltage doesn't do too much for maxwell II. For maximum stability you probably want to stay below 1.23V.
> 
> For those getting SLI perfcap issues, you want to make suyre both your cards are running at the same voltage bin and boost bins, unless you tested both cards individually and known which bin to what voltage works best.
> 
> For example, if your top card hits 1400mhz max boost, and your 2nd card hits 1380 at max boost, then that means you need to bump your 2nd card up by one or two boost bin to keep them both running at the same voltages & clocks.
> 
> So top card would be +130 for example, and 2nd card would be +143 or +156


Both of my cards run on the same clock speed when boosting but at different voltages, I cant remember exactly how much is the difference.


----------



## hertz9753

That would be because they are linked to run at the same speed.


----------



## DoubleE460

Just made my 1st BIOS mod on my Hybrid with: Fan 0-4780 (1050-4780) / PWR 0-120% (0-110%)

Ran tests with +150 clock, +450 mem, +120% pwr, +56mV / max gpu temp 44C.
Gpu clock maxed at 1503 under full load.





Can't get the physics better as my cpu is a bad OC'er, but, my graphics score isn't too bad.


----------



## HooDooMan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I've been building some PC with friends and we where all sharing different results.
> 
> We have tested the 980Ti's in GBT G1 Gaming and MSi Lightning.
> 
> The MSI passed the 1500 wall, very easy without voltage increase. And the GBT with some minor tweaks passed it also.
> 
> But now, our friend bought 3 EVGA 980Ti SSC to make a 3 way sli.
> 
> OC:
> 
> +150 core
> +400 mem
> + 43 mv
> 
> Got around 1418 to 1405 ... and on GPU Z ... was with PWR under PerfCap. Meaning that the card can OC more because of the TDP limit. Pussing over 44 mv gets unstable with artifacts.
> 
> He was kinda sad because all our card was going over 1500.
> 
> So how can we fix this? Custom Bios with unlocked TDP and test it ?
> 
> Let me know, and thanks guys. Ive learned so much in this forum.


From my experience overclock in SLI configurations are typically lower than single card configs. Anywhere from 25-75mhz lower.


----------



## chronicfx

Driver question???? I have come back to nvidia for the first time since the GTX280 and have a 980 Ti. I noticed with their driver updates they say "For the best experience with XXX game". Right now I am going to play MGS phantom pain. Do I download the latest driver or get the one before that says "For the best experience with MGS phantom pain"?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Pretty sure each update is a continuation of game optimizations. You don't lose the previous optimizations from new drivers.


----------



## chronicfx

Thanks @ZWingerRyRy


----------



## james41382

I'm still rather new to overclocking. I've been working with computers for years, but only got into PC gaming recently. Just wanted to share this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8797002.







I know it's a little braggy, but I was proud. Great score with a single card. ASIC is low at ~60 too.


----------



## KickAssCop

It's a nice score. Mine with single card is also around 18.6K


----------



## Ruppie

Why don't work custom bios on my evga gtx 980 ti sc.
i download Nflash 2015 for in windows download the modded bios and wen i put de bios in to Nflash my gpu and al other things go to zero.in gpu-z after a restart i have my refenrence bios back. Idont know wat to do to get de modded bios in my gtx 980 ti SC and de stock bios wil update back fine at the same way?

I put the bios directly in te Nflash 2015 64 bit windows 10

Sorry for my bad englische


----------



## m0n4g3

You need to A) disable the graphics cards. B) run COMMAND PROMPT as administrator.

That's the only way i've managed to flash mine successfully.


----------



## Ruppie

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980

This downt work


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ruppie*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
> 
> This downt work


With
such level of skills you had better leave the stock BIOS on and enjoy your card


----------



## Joe-Gamer

james41382 my GPU score is better







http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6134637

Of course my old 2500k can't joust with the 5930k though..


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Both pretty average gpu scores. ?


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Both pretty average gpu scores. ?


Stock bios and reference card though


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> You need to A) disable the graphics cards. B) run COMMAND PROMPT as administrator.
> 
> That's the only way i've managed to flash mine successfully.


Or just use the correct patched Version of NVFLASH and it will work without deactivating your card.

NVFLASH.zip 941k .zip file

Working fine for me on Windows 8 and 10 x64.
Of course you have to run the command line as administrator.


----------



## caenlen

Had my gigabyte non-g1 edition 980 ti for over a week now, stable at max boosted 1508 core clock - 8ghz vram - and never breaks 62 celsius since i run fans at 96% when gaming forced manually.

74% asic.

should i risk pushing it further? i havent touched voltage - just the slider to 104 in msi ab. should i even mess with flashing the bios, why are people doing this? from what i understand my 1500 core is avg -so i prob cant get much more anyway correct?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8805291? thats my 3d mark score


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Had my gigabyte non-g1 edition 980 ti for over a week now, stable at max boosted 1508 core clock - 8ghz vram - and never breaks 62 celsius since i run fans at 96% when gaming forced manually.
> 
> 74% asic.
> 
> should i risk pushing it further? i havent touched voltage - just the slider to 104 in msi ab. should i even mess with flashing the bios, why are people doing this? from what i understand my 1500 core is avg -so i prob cant get much more anyway correct?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8805291? thats my 3d mark score


*Flashing bios to unlock voltage.
Not much of a "risk" technically on stock bios. Unless you intentionally try to break it.


----------



## m0n4g3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00riddler*
> 
> Or just use the correct patched Version of NVFLASH and it will work without deactivating your card.
> 
> NVFLASH.zip 941k .zip file
> 
> Working fine for me on Windows 8 and 10 x64.
> Of course you have to run the command line as administrator.


I tried to flash my cards as I posted that last post, with the latest nvflash and it still does NOT work. Have to manually disable the cards.


----------



## skkane

They must've changed something in there I guess. When i did mine i didn't have to disable any card. It was all done by nvflash automatically.


----------



## bluedevil

Working on my EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0+ review right now....gonna be good.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Working on my EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0+ review right now....gonna be good.


Been reviewed 103216546132130321654321 times already. At this point I'd me more interested in a Pascal review.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m0n4g3*
> 
> I tried to flash my cards as I posted that last post, with the latest nvflash and it still does NOT work. Have to manually disable the cards.


The newer version of nvflash doesn't require you to disable the card prior to flashing, but the older version did. I currently have the 5.227 version modified by Joe Dirt. All I have to do is flash and reboot. Occasionally after rebooting I have enabled the display adapter, but other than that it works fine.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Skylake 6700K Vs 4790K The Witcher 3 GTX 980 TI SLI Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## thrgk

How can I enable DSR in Nvidea control panel? On Windows 10 driver 353.62 and there is no option for it under Global Settings, is it due to Gsync?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How can I enable DSR in Nvidea control panel? On Windows 10 driver 353.62 and there is no option for it under Global Settings, is it due to Gsync?


http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3587/~/how-to-enable-dynamic-super-resolution-in-games.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How can I enable DSR in Nvidea control panel? On Windows 10 driver 353.62 and there is no option for it under Global Settings, is it due to Gsync?


If i am going by whats in your sig rig, it means that u cant use dsr since you have 2 video cards in sli. DSR only works with single card.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> If i am going by whats in your sig rig, it means that u cant use dsr since you have 2 video cards in sli. DSR only works with single card.


You can use DSR with 2 cards in SLI. I do.


----------



## MattyMatt

I've got a PNY reference card I am strapping an AIO too.

Do the custom BIOSes offer a lot over just cranking it up with AB?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattyMatt*
> 
> I've got a PNY reference card I am strapping an AIO too.
> 
> Do the custom BIOSes offer a lot over just cranking it up with AB?


Depends on the chip and the stock BIOS. Some chips seem to be able to hit 1500 MHz with little to no additional voltage. It's common to need to increase the TDP to avoid being capped. I have mine set to 350W and at load I'm about 85%. But I also needed to up my voltage to the max to hit 1500 MHz. I tested my card with software until I found it's sweet spot with regard to core and memory clocks and then just modified the BIOS to fit that criteria for 24/7 usage.


----------



## fredocini

I found myself having to RMA my last Gigabyte G1 Gaming to Newegg because of the extensive coil whine a couple weeks ago. My previous card had a 72.6% ASIC score and I used the dante's 1.27v bios for me to get 1509mhz core and 7800mhz mem stable (somewhat). My new one arrived this Saturday and I've been testing it ever since. I popped it in, set my OC Guru to OC mode without touching anything and the card boosted to 1417 mhz to my surprise. I opened up GPU-Z with my new card rating at 76.4% ASIC. My last card boosted to 1408 before down clocking to 1396 mhm @ 63C.

After testing on the weekend (keep in mind I'm only looking for game stable overclocks atm via. air cooling) I managed to get 1515 mhz and 7800 mem with no crashes in any game. However, because of my paranoia I MAY have seen a couple texture tears in a couple games like Far Cry 4, and BF4 but I couldn't figure out if it was or not. I dropped my clocks to 1509 and kept the memory at 7800 and everything seems to be pristine. I may do some more testing at 1515 mhz to validate the tearing until I experience a crash.

My settings in MSI AB:

+20 Voltage (Surprisingly, this prevents my card from downvolting and solidifies the voltage @ 1.199, thanks to my fan profile the card will never get past 68C which prevents downvolting from occurring at 73C)
+135 Core (1515 mhz)
+400 Memory (7800 mhz)

I won't be benching like crazy until I purchase my water-cooling kit, which will be once I upgrade my motherboard and CPU in a couple months







. How did my card do for air clocks in relation to it's current voltage and ASIC score? After reading this thread, it looks like I should be getting some nice results once I increase the voltage AND put my card under water.

I'll get some pics on here later on as I'm not home at the moment.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I found myself having to RMA my last Gigabyte G1 Gaming to Newegg because of the extensive coil whine a couple weeks ago. My previous card had a 72.6% ASIC score and I used the dante's 1.27v bios for me to get 1509mhz core and 7800mhz mem stable (somewhat). My new one arrived this Saturday and I've been testing it ever since. I popped it in, set my OC Guru to OC mode without touching anything and the card boosted to 1417 mhz to my surprise. I opened up GPU-Z with my new card rating at 76.4% ASIC. My last card boosted to 1408 before down clocking to 1396 mhm @ 63C.
> 
> After testing on the weekend (keep in mind I'm only looking for game stable overclocks atm via. air cooling) I managed to get 1515 mhz and 7800 mem with no crashes in any game. However, because of my paranoia I MAY have seen a couple texture tears in a couple games like Far Cry 4, and BF4 but I couldn't figure out if it was or not. I dropped my clocks to 1509 and kept the memory at 7800 and everything seems to be pristine. I may do some more testing at 1515 mhz to validate the tearing until I experience a crash.
> 
> My settings in MSI AB:
> 
> +20 Voltage (Surprisingly, this prevents my card from downvolting and solidifies the voltage @ 1.199, thanks to my fan profile the card will never get past 68C which prevents downvolting from occurring at 73C)
> +135 Core (1515 mhz)
> +400 Memory (7800 mhz)
> 
> I won't be benching like crazy until I purchase my water-cooling kit, which will be once I upgrade my motherboard and CPU in a couple months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How did my card do for air clocks in relation to it's current voltage and ASIC score? After reading this thread, it looks like I should be getting some nice results once I increase the voltage AND put my card under water.
> 
> I'll get some pics on here later on as I'm not home at the moment.


Based on everything you said I would hope you could hit at least 1550 MHz core at 1.274, but you'd definitely need to be WC at that point.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I found myself having to RMA my last Gigabyte G1 Gaming to Newegg because of the extensive coil whine a couple weeks ago. My previous card had a 72.6% ASIC score and I used the dante's 1.27v bios for me to get 1509mhz core and 7800mhz mem stable (somewhat). My new one arrived this Saturday and I've been testing it ever since. I popped it in, set my OC Guru to OC mode without touching anything and the card boosted to 1417 mhz to my surprise. I opened up GPU-Z with my new card rating at 76.4% ASIC. My last card boosted to 1408 before down clocking to 1396 mhm @ 63C.
> 
> After testing on the weekend (keep in mind I'm only looking for game stable overclocks atm via. air cooling) I managed to get 1515 mhz and 7800 mem with no crashes in any game. However, because of my paranoia I MAY have seen a couple texture tears in a couple games like Far Cry 4, and BF4 but I couldn't figure out if it was or not. I dropped my clocks to 1509 and kept the memory at 7800 and everything seems to be pristine. I may do some more testing at 1515 mhz to validate the tearing until I experience a crash.
> 
> My settings in MSI AB:
> 
> +20 Voltage (Surprisingly, this prevents my card from downvolting and solidifies the voltage @ 1.199, thanks to my fan profile the card will never get past 68C which prevents downvolting from occurring at 73C)
> +135 Core (1515 mhz)
> +400 Memory (7800 mhz)
> 
> I won't be benching like crazy until I purchase my water-cooling kit, which will be once I upgrade my motherboard and CPU in a couple months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . How did my card do for air clocks in relation to it's current voltage and ASIC score? After reading this thread, it looks like I should be getting some nice results once I increase the voltage AND put my card under water.
> 
> I'll get some pics on here later on as I'm not home at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on everything you said I would hope you could hit at least 1550 MHz core at 1.274, but you'd definitely need to be WC at that point.
Click to expand...

me too! What do you think about the memory though? I want 8000 MHz for the epeen









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> me too! What do you think about the memory though? I want 8000 MHz for the epeen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally the performance returns from increased core clock outweigh the returns from increase memory clock, but I don't 8000MHz is outside the realm of possibility. I'm at 1506 MHz core and 7900 MHz memory.


----------



## Alpina 7

Looks like I just joined the family gentlemen! Glad to be aboard!


----------



## Alpina 7

When can we expect a price drop? I'm ready to buy #2


----------



## sk2play

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> When can we expect a price drop? I'm ready to buy #2


Expect current games to be packaged this round during this 2015 Silly Season with a full stock of GPU's. The pattern is full and this has been the business model since the nVidia GTX 4xx series repeated by 5xx, then 6xx, then 7xx -- see the pattern yet?

FYI, the ti series (esp high end) don't go on sale until the next ti series comes into the market. The price lowers however, but not by nVidia methodical reduction rates of non ti versions.


----------



## GforceMI69

Hi guys, first post on these forums, been visiting here for over a year to read the threads, but recently joined after buying an Asus reference 980ti, been following this topic obviously.

anyway, here's a picture of my setup in stock mode on the 980ti, interesting I got almost 1400 (1392) out of the box, not sure how it shows so high in Valley.



external imgur link: http://i.imgur.com/ZAmAn9O.png

clicking makes it bigger afaik.

Only had the card for about a week, been enjoying it so far, but I have been getting the occasional "driver crashed but restarted" message with the very latest drivers, no idea why I should be suddenly getting driver issues after running a Strix 970 for 5 months up until last week on the most updated driver before the very latest.

Will most likely be putting a water block on the card along with looking for a 2nd card to go SLi, will also probably do a little bit of overclocking once it's on water, that stock blower is so loud after using the Strix 970 for so long running pretty much silently.

really nice performing card the 980ti


----------



## caenlen

doesn't make sense to me why you guys watercool honestly - if you can hit 1500 core and manage temps easy like myself -- i mean how much does a 1550 core wc ti gain in real world fps over a 1500 core... :/

i mean if its just the niche fun of it i get it, but i would like to see some in game real world side by side fps comparisons... cause 50 core isnt much when your already at 1500


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> doesn't make sense to me why you guys watercool honestly - if you can hit 1500 core and manage temps easy like myself -- i mean how much does a 1550 core wc ti gain in real world fps over a 1500 core... :/
> 
> i mean if its just the niche fun of it i get it, but i would like to see some in game real world side by side fps comparisons... cause 50 core isnt much when your already at 1500


I water cool and can't hit 1500 on my cards - with 1.27v I'm perfectly stable around 1495, but I still prefer it to air cooling.

Of course stable for me is leaving GTA V on for multiple days straight with long play sessions on each day. I can game at 1525, but it isn't that solid after 5-8 hours.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Becauae some people don't like 70° air being pushed around their case ?. Most people that WC gpus already have a loop or previously had one in which, why not throw it in the loop? Them people like quietness and coolness. 50mhz isnt much generally in gaming, but in benchmarks it does.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> doesn't make sense to me why you guys watercool honestly - if you can hit 1500 core and manage temps easy like myself -- i mean how much does a 1550 core wc ti gain in real world fps over a 1500 core... :/
> 
> i mean if its just the niche fun of it i get it, but i would like to see some in game real world side by side fps comparisons... cause 50 core isnt much when your already at 1500


There's other considerations, like noise. Watercooled cards are quiet, even when maxed out.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

My 980Ti is water cooled, custom loop, reference board and stock bios and still hits 1520mhz core and 4001mhz memory when gaming and benching. (Also got it a few days after release for £475 new







) Silicon lottery


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Been reviewed 103216546132130321654321 times already. At this point I'd me more interested in a Pascal review.


oh I am sorry, who pee'd in your cheerios?

Anyways, still gonna do it.


----------



## Rhuarc86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> If i am going by whats in your sig rig, it means that u cant use dsr since you have 2 video cards in sli. DSR only works with single card.


You can use DSR with SLI, but you then can't use G-Sync. You can use G-sync with DSR, but then no SLI. It's unfortunate, but it is the current situation.


----------



## Guardian Hope

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> There's a box on the "Change Resolution" page in NCP, down towards the bottom for "Output Color Depth". I can only see 8 bit and 10 bit, but my monitor doesn't support 12 bit (and only native 8 bit, the 10 bit is interpolated or something).


Yeah, that box only displays 8bit depth for the local monitor but it displays 8 or 12bit for the WHDI display.

Apparently I am stuck with 8bit now on the local monitor. I swear, these 900 cards have been nothing but a headache since I got my first one.

Funny thing is if I set Windows 10 to duplicate the displays, 12 bit appears for the local monitor. A shame that display duplication doesn't exactly work right in Windows 10. The Win + P key has become a very good friend. However, under that setting the colors are no longer off a bit.

I figured thee would be some bit that could be flipped to bring the option back up for deep color on the local monitor but I am guessing there's none?


----------



## carlhil2

Watercooling gives you higher clocks while being almost silent. all of my fans are on lowest settings, my gpu doesn't crack 45c and my cpu doesn't crack 55c while gaming...now, if only I could move on from my Panny plasma, my room wouldn't feel like a sauna at times...


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> You can use DSR with SLI, but you then can't use G-Sync. You can use G-sync with DSR, but then no SLI. It's unfortunate, but it is the current situation.


Their is a work around that is making rounds in the internet, but there is actually no official support from Nvidia for DSR and SLI together.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> doesn't make sense to me why you guys watercool honestly - if you can hit 1500 core and manage temps easy like myself -- i mean how much does a 1550 core wc ti gain in real world fps over a 1500 core... :/
> 
> i mean if its just the niche fun of it i get it, but i would like to see some in game real world side by side fps comparisons... cause 50 core isnt much when your already at 1500


Fun, noise, temps, looks, and then ~5% more performance.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Fun, noise, temps, looks, and then ~5% more performance.


Not necessarily about performance, although it can increase head room for over clocking due to lower temperatures etc. I did it mainly for CPU cooling (and when I had a 290 to stop it from melting), the aesthetics and lower noise. Had a loop why not stick it in? Looks awesome, quieter and bragging rights


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rhuarc86*
> 
> You can use DSR with SLI, but you then can't use G-Sync. You can use G-sync with DSR, but then no SLI. It's unfortunate, but it is the current situation.


I turn on DSR x4 on my 1440p monitor and I honestly can't even tell the difference in most games, I am sure it is great for 1080p owners but meh.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I turn on DSR x4 on my 1440p monitor and I honestly can't even tell the difference in most games, I am sure it is great for 1080p owners but meh.


Have you taken a screenshot? I just did it with Witcher 3 at 1080P and 1440P DSR.

Comparing both images side by side, and also hitting the arrow key and switching back and forth, there was a improvement in texture quality and aliasing.

DSR is similar to what ubersampling does. Although the visual gain might not be worth the impace in FPS loss.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> doesn't make sense to me why you guys watercool honestly - if you can hit 1500 core and manage temps easy like myself -- i mean how much does a 1550 core wc ti gain in real world fps over a 1500 core... :/
> 
> i mean if its just the niche fun of it i get it, but i would like to see some in game real world side by side fps comparisons... cause 50 core isnt much when your already at 1500


Some of us that already have a custom loop make more sense to go all water.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Fun, noise, temps, looks, and then ~5% more performance.


A 3% core OC won't yield 5% more performance.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> A 3% core OC won't yield 5% more performance.


~5%. Emphasis on the *~*. 5 is a best case scenario. Glass half full.


----------



## snaf2k

*Zotac GTX 980Ti Amp! Extreme*

Default ROM:

zt980ti.doc 203k .doc file


please add to front page - zotac stock rom is higher than 425 rom (1253/1351/3607)

**rename ".doc" to ".rom"*


----------



## thrgk

Can I use dsr with ULMB and sli? Is dsr if 4k actually close to what a real 4k monitor would be anyway ?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> doesn't make sense to me why you guys watercool honestly - if you can hit 1500 core and manage temps easy like myself -- i mean how much does a 1550 core wc ti gain in real world fps over a 1500 core... :/
> 
> i mean if its just the niche fun of it i get it, but i would like to see some in game real world side by side fps comparisons... cause 50 core isnt much when your already at 1500


Water cooling is simply more effective that air cooling, but it comes a higher price tag and some risk.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> doesn't make sense to me why you guys watercool honestly - if you can hit 1500 core and manage temps easy like myself -- i mean how much does a 1550 core wc ti gain in real world fps over a 1500 core... :/
> 
> i mean if its just the niche fun of it i get it, but i would like to see some in game real world side by side fps comparisons... cause 50 core isnt much when your already at 1500


You run higher clocks, about 50% cooler, and about 70% quieter. 90% if running 2 or more cards. Makes perfect sense if you have the coin for it.

Some us us already had running loops, so all that was needed was the GPU and water block.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I turn on DSR x4 on my 1440p monitor and I honestly can't even tell the difference in most games, I am sure it is great for 1080p owners but meh.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Have you taken a screenshot? I just did it with Witcher 3 at 1080P and 1440P DSR.
> 
> Comparing both images side by side, and also hitting the arrow key and switching back and forth, there was a improvement in texture quality and aliasing.
> 
> DSR is similar to what ubersampling does. Although the visual gain might not be worth the impace in FPS loss.


Agreed, having a 144hz Gsync 1440p monitor, I prefer gaming at the highest possible frame - it just feels and looks so buttery


----------



## caenlen

with a max boost of 1508 core and 8ghz vram - my 3d mark reg firestrike graphics score is hitting 20,500ish --- is that good/normal for this level of an overclock? -im not talking overall firestrike score - just the graphics section.

Just want to make sure my card is fully functioning - cheers.

Also --- i bought my card 10 days ago off newegg, just emailed them since they just announced ac syndicate comes free with 980 ti's and they honored it for me even tho I shouldn't have been eligible







woot







cant beat a free a game, cheers to nvidia and newegg.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> doesn't make sense to me why you guys watercool honestly - if you can hit 1500 core and manage temps easy like myself -- i mean how much does a 1550 core wc ti gain in real world fps over a 1500 core... :/
> 
> i mean if its just the niche fun of it i get it, but i would like to see some in game real world side by side fps comparisons... cause 50 core isnt much when your already at 1500


It simply became a little bit unecessary with the Custom-cooled 980TIs. But previous gen cards need them as well as reference models. And to make a perfect sense, regardless of OC capabilities you are achieving, watercooling gives the cards much higher ceiling.

Noise (lower) + Heat (lower) + OCability (higher) = BETTER.

To sum it up, watercoolers are enthusiasts.







maybe you are not.

-JK

Edit: should also add that some people classify high temps as a form of instability in the sense that components running 70-80C are not really worth running daily. So though you can clock you card 1500+/8000+, you are more likely to back it down, if the card won't do it first, to cool down your precious gem.


----------



## Ruppie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *00riddler*
> 
> Or just use the correct patched Version of NVFLASH and it will work without deactivating your card.
> 
> NVFLASH.zip 941k .zip file
> 
> Working fine for me on Windows 8 and 10 x64.
> Of course you have to run the command line as administrator.


Thnx this 1 works for me u can put the bios file directly in to the nvflash no need for a cmd promp

Now i can oc my EVGA SC reference with ek-fc titan cause i was hitting the powerlimit at 1430mhz


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Going to flash my 980Ti bios as its being limited by power limit and voltage. Its a reference card in a custom loop. Thinking of using the MAXAIR bios not the water cooling one as the voltage seems a bit too high for what I need. Thoughts?


----------



## 10e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> doesn't make sense to me why you guys watercool honestly - if you can hit 1500 core and manage temps easy like myself -- i mean how much does a 1550 core wc ti gain in real world fps over a 1500 core... :/
> 
> i mean if its just the niche fun of it i get it, but i would like to see some in game real world side by side fps comparisons... cause 50 core isnt much when your already at 1500


Looks, performance with quiet computing, higher lifespan of components (unless someone is messy and drips coolant all over their components), ability to use a reference board with reference modded BIOSes that make OC easier without having a jet engine in your PC. Also no worries about throttling due to hitting the temperature wall.

Bottom line: Cooler components last longer and are "healthier" so water cooling something properly is always a good thing.

I had an XFX R9 290 that could do 1.25Ghz on the core that even with the XFX cooler would hit close to 90 degrees at full bore. I put it into a compact S340 case with an Alphacool 280mm radiator and a single 120mm radiator in the back and with the two 140mm Phanteks fans at 1000 RPM could run the card at 50 celsius in a very quiet computer.

This MSI 980Ti with their cheap plastic reference style blower needs the fans at 100% just to run 1.495Ghz at 79 degrees on an open case. The water block is going on it this weekend.

I can then put it into a Bitfenix Phenom with dual 240mm radiators and it will run in the 40s with my fans at 1000 RPM and my pump at low speeds and my CPU won't exceed 40 celsius on any core. Other options would be my modded 380T with dual 240mm radiators or my Arc Mini R2 with 360mm and 240mm radiators and the card probably won't

I think that's pretty good. Yes it does complicate life a bit, and requires more build planning, but it's a trade-off I'm happy with and I've only been doing WC for a couple of years.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

It said the bios would not be compatible to I cancelled. Got scared.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> Had my gigabyte non-g1 edition 980 ti for over a week now, stable at max boosted 1508 core clock - 8ghz vram - and never breaks 62 celsius since i run fans at 96% when gaming forced manually.
> 
> 74% asic.
> 
> should i risk pushing it further? i havent touched voltage - just the slider to 104 in msi ab. should i even mess with flashing the bios, why are people doing this? from what i understand my 1500 core is avg -so i prob cant get much more anyway correct?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8805291? thats my 3d mark score
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> with a max boost of 1508 core and 8ghz vram - my 3d mark reg firestrike graphics score is hitting 20,500ish --- is that good/normal for this level of an overclock? -im not talking overall firestrike score - just the graphics section.
> 
> Just want to make sure my card is fully functioning - cheers.
> 
> Also --- i bought my card 10 days ago off newegg, just emailed them since they just announced ac syndicate comes free with 980 ti's and they honored it for me even tho I shouldn't have been eligible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cant beat a free a game, cheers to nvidia and newegg.
Click to expand...

Nice clock with no voltage added! Yours is outgunning several G1's including mine at 24/7 game stable 1440/8000 no volts / max load 63c @60% max fan profile









You may find the G1 thread *HERE* more interesting? There are 3 of us running the old 2500K platform, and lots of OC screenies to compare with if you do an advanced search w/my user name, in one post I also link the other 2500K G1 owners


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Nice clock with no voltage added! Yours is outgunning several G1's including mine at 24/7 game stable 1440/8000 no volts / max load 63c @60% max fan profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find the G1 thread *HERE* more interesting? There are 3 of us running the old 2500K platform, and lots of OC screenies to compare with if you do an advanced search w/my user name, in one post I also link the other 2500K G1 owners


I can get 1530mhz and 4001mhz on memory on stock voltage+ stock bios. Also using a 2500k here







I get 21146 graphics score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6134637
I have a challenge going with my friend, I have to get my gpu score higher than one in the top 100 in firestrike and he has to get into the top leaders boards on a game called osu. I'm only 171 points away from a Tx in 98th place


----------



## snaf2k

Maxair bios uses 1.25v? I just posted stock bios from Zotac Amp! Extreme also 1.25v and already factory oveeclocked 34%


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Firestrike clocks aren't stable clocks. ?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> Maxair bios uses 1.25v? I just posted stock bios from Zotac Amp! Extreme also 1.25v and already factory oveeclocked 34%


1.281v


----------



## snaf2k

1.281? No way.. there only one bios with 1.281 its 425w...maxair eithee 1.275v or 1.25v..can't double check at work... but def less than 1.281
Anywayvgood luck to you with 73.5 asic i wasn't able to go past 1389mhz no matter the voltage.. will try 1.3+ tonight


----------



## skkane

I have mistaken the 425W as being the same as the maxair bios voltage wise.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Even if the bios is 1.281v, the card is limited to 1.274v without a hard mod (or maybe the Kingpin has fully unlocked voltage, not sure).


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Yea they won't go past 1.274. I've tried.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Yea they won't go past 1.274. I've tried.


so even if you set bios volts to 1.28 or 1.3 like another bios on front page with 1.3 voltage it still will be only 1.274v???


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Correct, though some non-reference boards could be allowed it by manufactuer, but def won't see that on reference boards.


----------



## snaf2k

wow that sucks... means I won't be able to get over 1400mhz clock with my 73.5 asic








guess need 80+ asic to get that core speed at such low voltage


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> so even if you set bios volts to 1.28 or 1.3 like another bios on front page with 1.3 voltage it still will be only 1.274v???


Yep, and it's easy to check.

Open GPU-Z. Click the "Sensors" tab. Scroll down to "VDDC", hit the arrow there to open the drop down meny, select "Show Highest Reading".

Now click the "Graphics Card" tab to get back to the main screen, click the "?" next to "Bus Interface" box. Run the Render Test for a few seconds, then close it. Go back to the Sensors page, read the VDDC figure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> wow that sucks... means I won't be able to get over 1400mhz clock with my 73.5 asic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess need 80+ asic to get that core speed at such low voltage


ASIC ain't the last word in overclocking. My MSI 980Ti is just a bit higher ASIC at 75, I can run Firestrike at 1530 on the stock bios.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I have 75 asic and get over 1500 @ 1.187mV, but asic is only determining the quality of the chip itself not the whole pcb of components.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Yep, and it's easy to check.
> 
> Open GPU-Z. Click the "Sensors" tab. Scroll down to "VDDC", hit the arrow there to open the drop down meny, select "Show Highest Reading".
> 
> Now click the "Graphics Card" tab to get back to the main screen, click the "?" next to "Bus Interface" box. Run the Render Test for a few seconds, then close it. Go back to the Sensors page, read the VDDC figure.


yeah I know how to check.. using stock zotac amp extreme bios and only tried maxair yesterday but keep getting unstable at 1395mhz clock :/ will try 1.281 bios tonight.
are sure you didn't just change voltage in afterburner or other software.. because soft doesn't work only bios do


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I have 75 asic and get over 1500 @ 1.187mV, but asic is only determining the quality of the chip itself not the whole pcb of components.


i might just have a ****ty board because with 73.5 asic and 1.25v stock only get up to 1390mhz stable


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> are sure you didn't just change voltage in afterburner or other software.. because soft doesn't work only bios do


I'm not sure what you are asking. I am 100% certain I haven't flashed the bios, and the voltage slider in AB is at the lowest setting at the left for this screen shot (I can't run Firestrike at these clocks, just wanted to show clocks vs voltage)


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> 1.281? No way.. there only one bios with 1.281 its 425w...maxair eithee 1.275v or 1.25v..can't double check at work... but def less than 1.281
> Anywayvgood luck to you with 73.5 asic i wasn't able to go past 1389mhz no matter the voltage.. will try 1.3+ tonight


Idk if you know this... but changing the bios to say 1.3v will NOT go to 1.3volt. you have to do a vmod to actually get a REAL 1.3v just a heads up.

I personally done the vmod and tested with a DMM that have gone up to 1.35v... but it doesn't help with the core clock. stability. at 1.35v even on water it is hitting around 80c. So I pretty much stopped there. will need LN2 for higher voltage


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> I'm not sure what you are asking. I am 100% certain I haven't flashed the bios, and the voltage slider in AB is at the lowest setting at the left for this screen shot (I can't run Firestrike at these clocks, just wanted to show clocks vs voltage)


ok you just explained it.. without flashing it doesn't seem to go over 1.275v thats why all these bios were uploaded so folks would could clock higher with higher voltage


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Firestrike clocks aren't stable clocks. ?


Also stable on heaven, valley, witcher 3, arma 3, bf4, project cars and aida 64 stress test


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Idk if you know this... but changing the bios to say 1.3v will NOT go to 1.3volt. you have to do a vmod to actually get a REAL 1.3v just a heads up.
> 
> I personally done the vmod and tested with a DMM that have gone up to 1.35v... but it doesn't help with the core clock. stability. at 1.35v even on water it is hitting around 80c. So I pretty much stopped there. will need LN2 for higher voltage


..damn.. i don't care about exact voltage.. just trying to understand why some able to clock to 1500 even with less than default 1.25v (someone did with 1.18v @ 75 asic) while I can't even break 1400mhz stable even at 1.27.. will try 1.28 bios tonight and then manually up to 1.3 if doesn't hit 1500 clock


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Also stable on heaven, valley, witcher 3, arma 3, bf4, project cars and aida 64 stress test


was gonna say same.. keep it to valley mostly and heaven


----------



## sticks435

Does anyone know if EK plans on making a waterblock for the EVGA FTW? I'd like to get that one, but since it seems with Maxwell keeping temps down is the most important thing, if there isn't going to be a block for it, I'll probably go with the Hybrid.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> ..damn.. i don't care about exact voltage.. just trying to understand why some able to clock to 1500 even with less than default 1.25v (someone did with 1.18v @ 75 asic) while I can't even break 1400mhz stable even at 1.27.. will try 1.28 bios tonight and then manually up to 1.3 if doesn't hit 1500 clock


There is no "why" it's all silicon lottery. my AMP! (regular) is GAME stable at 1544mhz/4000mhz at 1.24v with a 74.2% ASIC

my 2nd AMP! is dead so I am waiting for a EVGA Superclock as a replacement... but it's all a draw of luck when it comes to OC.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> ok you just explained it.. without flashing it doesn't seem to go over 1.275v thats why all these bios were uploaded so folks would could clock higher with higher voltage


Well then, my explanation seemed to have missed the mark.

No matter what bios you flash, you will not get any voltage over 1.274v. Flash a 1.281v bios? The max voltage will be 1.274v. Flash a 1.3v bios? The max volts will be 1.274v.

1.274v is all you will get, regardless of the bios, unless you physically modify the card.


----------



## snaf2k

yeah seems I won't be able to break 1500 until I finish my loop because on air it already runs 83c at 1.275


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> yeah seems I won't be able to break 1500 until I finish my loop because on air it already runs 83c at 1.275


You my friend is SOL. cause since you have a AMP! Extreme it's a non-reference PCB. That being a Zotac... it might never get a custom waterblock for it.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Well then, my explanation seemed to have missed the mark.
> 
> No matter what bios you flash, you will not get any voltage over 1.274v. Flash a 1.281v bios? The max voltage will be 1.274v. Flash a 1.3v bios? The max volts will be 1.274v.
> 
> 1.274v is all you will get, regardless of the bios, unless you physically modify the card.


not at all - nothing missed the mark.

it's just I'm not home right now to test it but also heard that software doesn't really affect voltage and that 1.274v usually comes when people add ~10% to power in afterburner/pricision/etc

will try tonight to mod bios and see if it really is limited to 1.274v


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> You my friend is SOL. cause since you have a AMP! Extreme it's a non-reference PCB. That being a Zotac... it might never get a custom waterblock for it.


dang just checked EK site.. damn only amp! mentioned


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> will try tonight to mod bios and see if it really is limited to 1.274v


LOL, again WE ALL have told you it will be limited to 1.274v

I personally one of the few here that have done a vmod and told you as well. you need to do a vmod to go above the 1.274v limit. you can prove to yourself, but we all have told you in advance.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Also stable on heaven, valley, witcher 3, arma 3, bf4, project cars and aida 64 stress test


Then don't shy. Up the volts lol.
1.274mV. Cpu stock clocked.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> what you mean? EK Titan X acetal for $129 is for Amp! Extreme... or so it says on EK site


Well Idk, I am not a EK fan. but there are two version of the AMP! from Zotac. AMP! normal = Reference PCB. and AMP! Extreme = NON-Reference.

If that block you are looking at is for NON-REFERENCE design, go for it.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> LOL, again WE ALL have told you it will be limited to 1.274v
> 
> I personally one of the few here that have done a vmod and told you as well. you need to do a vmod to go above the 1.274v limit. you can prove to yourself, but we all have told you in advance.


I don't mind support just don't understand whats the point of all 1.281v bios and 1.23v bios on front page then?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Nice clock with no voltage added! Yours is outgunning several G1's including mine at 24/7 game stable 1440/8000 no volts / max load 63c @60% max fan profile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may find the G1 thread *HERE* more interesting? There are 3 of us running the old 2500K platform, and lots of OC screenies to compare with if you do an advanced search w/my user name, in one post I also link the other 2500K G1 owners


thanks mate!!! cheers


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Well Idk, I am not a EK fan. but there are two version of the AMP! from Zotac. AMP! normal = Reference PCB. and AMP! Extreme = NON-Reference.
> 
> If that block you are looking at is for NON-REFERENCE design, go for it.


yeah I just checked that titan x and its only for Amp board







I was so hoping to use it







unbelievable

also found:
"The ´´custom ´´ PCB on the extreme is just an added resistance on the backplate for volt stability."

so only backplate is custom.. not planing to replace it only the waterblock (front) part


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Don't want to brick my card on a new bios XD


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> I don't mind support just don't understand whats the point of all 1.281v bios and 1.23v bios on front page then?


I think your mind set is the same as OC with CPU. More voltage = more clock speed. In the case here, sorta but not really.

On the GM200 it is a balance act. some people here can run lower voltage with higher clock and vise versa. All a draw of luck.

with your AMP! Extreme. you can't go any higher voltage because you will hit tjmaxx. and since there are not any waterblock for it, you are limited by your temp.

By all means run your AMP! Extreme to 1.3v or higher (with a vmod), you will get clock down by temp

if you want to squeeze clock speed.... return your AMP! Extreme and find a card you can water cool or LN2

if you want to keep your card, you will need to find a happy clock and temp.

NOTE: Voltage scaling for GM200 is not as great as CPUs. in my own personal test more voltage will not yield more clock speed, BUT will yield more wasted heat.


----------



## snaf2k

i found that non-reference PCB on Amp! Extreme only more resistors on backplate for better voltage stability.. will it really impact the waterblock :/ I was so hoping to use the one from EK fullboard

..damn already got pump, 2 rads, pipes, except gpu waterblocks...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Don't want to brick my card on a new bios XD


Thats why you modify your own bios. Instead of using these. Never bricked a card before and you won't if you know what your doing. ?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> i found that non-reference PCB on Amp! Extreme only more resistors on backplate for better voltage stability.. will it really impact the waterblock :/ I was so hoping to use the one from EK fullboard


have no clue... you have to take apart the card and then look at a reference card and make sure all the holes are exactly the same place.

If there are more "resistor" in the back, it won't be an issue unless you are getting a backplate for your waterblock

From the conversation I had with Zotac during my research. the AMP! Extreme PCB is .25" or .5" difference from the reference board. So hence why I didn't get the Extreme.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> have no clue... you have to take apart the card and then look at a reference card and make sure all the holes are exactly the same place.
> 
> If there are more "resistor" in the back, it won't be an issue unless you are getting a backplate for your waterblock
> 
> From the conversation I had with Zotac during my research. the AMP! Extreme PCB is .25" or .5" difference from the reference board. So hence why I didn't get the Extreme.


yea I will order waterblocks next week, was hoping to use EK-FC Titan X full board since vrams, capacitors, and everything else is same as reference... that .25" or .5" you mean card length difference? damn.. if waterblocks won't fit will have to rma everything

p.s.
just send zotac support email for more infor regarding amp!extreme non-reference pcb specifications. hopefully nothing changed on front :fingers-crossed


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Thats why you modify your own bios. Instead of using these. Never bricked a card before and you won't if you know what your doing. ?


Interesting, I may look into that instead, thanks


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Interesting, I may look into that instead, thanks


there is bios editor.

Save bios you want to try.
Save yours (nvflash --save name.rom)
change in your bios (clock, boost clock, ram clock and voltage) accordiong to the ones you want, modify fan-temp speeds and you'll be safe


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Just my $.02, but I think the first time bios flasher might be better off trying a known good bios first, rather than trying to come up with something on their own.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> Just my $.02, but I think the first time bios flasher might be better off trying a known good bios first, rather than trying to come up with something on their own.


he was afraid to "brick" his board.. so just in case his card is non-reference, he can make his own instead of using reference bios on his board.. unless it's no difference :/


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Its not really rocket science, but it depends on your knowledge of such things. Took me a few pictures and post to understand it. Brick risk is based on using a bios from a manufacturer that isn't yours.


----------



## cookiesowns

Guys...

Running more than 1.23V depending on droop won't give you any more stability on maxwell II

The KPE and Classy are fully voltage unlocked. You must use PX or DMM as GPUZ and AB only show what the nvidia driver / bios reports.

But honestly unless you get a crazy ASIC and win lottery most cards cap out at 1550 due to temp/volt scaling.

JPM has a KPE with around 82% asic that can do 1600+ benching on stock OC bios.

My card can do 1572 on XOC bios which results in over a 150 3Dmark score boost vs stock bios and similar clocks.

For those that want more performance I suggest looking at playing with XBar clocks on your bench bios


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I can run 1590*@1.274 Firestrike hitting 22600 gpu score with no cpu oc. Could not accomplish that at 1.23. I tried ?.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

I'm not to knowledgeable about bios editing with gpu's (never done it before), so I'm thinking of getting a cheap used nvidia card to have a test round on. Thinking a 680 or a 760 region, around £100, so at least it can be used as a playable settings backup card if my 980ti ever dies, unless a maxwell card would be a better bet like a used 950. I'd rather brick a £100 gpu than a £500 one XD


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Even bricked it isn't hard to unbrick. I don't even know why the term is still used today with igps and dual tri quad slots. Maybe back in the day when you had 1 slotted mobos and no backup display devices to fix the card, but these days its nothing to dread anymore.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> I'm not to knowledgeable about bios editing with gpu's (never done it before), so I'm thinking of getting a cheap used nvidia card to have a test round on. Thinking a 680 or a 760 region, around £100, so at least it can be used as a playable settings backup card if my 980ti ever dies, unless a maxwell card would be a better bet like a used 950. I'd rather brick a £100 gpu than a £500 one XD


here's good thread to start:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell

980ti overclocked is beastly


----------



## skkane

Latest drivers (358.50) kicking ass


----------



## rhymer362

Ok I'm hoping someone can explain this a little better to me . Sorry if I sound so new to this . Ok my Evga 980ti hc card is getting regulations in gpuz. Like vreg all the time sometime it even hits a power reg. While running heaven the gpu never hits even 97 percent usage . Does this mean my card isn't all that great. The card this one replaced had a lower asic score but also scored higher in every benchmark I ran at it . I was almost thinking of seeking it and going to the kingpins or classified cards because I have heard you can change the bios to allow for more power and these cards have more power input via plug ins . So is the card I have right now not that great. I can Rma it because it arrived with the corner bent . But it's not having any crash issues as the other one . Oh yea one more thing that is going on is sometimes when I fire my computer up the mb stops and won't load Windows and the vga voltage light comes on on my mother board. I have a Asus rampage revenge


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Ok I'm hoping someone can explain this a little better to me . Sorry if I sound so new to this . Ok my Evga 980ti hc card is getting regulations in gpuz. Like vreg all the time sometime it even hits a power reg. While running heaven the gpu never hits even 97 percent usage . Does this mean my card isn't all that great. The card this one replaced had a lower asic score but also scored higher in every benchmark I ran at it . I was almost thinking of seeking it and going to the kingpins or classified cards because I have heard you can change the bios to allow for more power and these cards have more power input via plug ins . So is the card I have right now not that great. I can Rma it because it arrived with the corner bent . But it's not having any crash issues as the other one . Oh yea one more thing that is going on is sometimes when I fire my computer up the mb stops and won't load Windows and the vga voltage light comes on on my mother board. I have a Asus rampage revenge


It sounds like you have a few different things going on there. For one thing, vRel is perfectly fine and normal. For the power reg... is it vOP, or Pwr? vOP means you're being limited by your BIOS (it's a safety feature so you don't melt your card) and Pwr means you've hit the max amount of juice that the manufacturer allows you to put into the card. Both are perfectly normal and aren't a sign of anything "wrong" with the card so much as they're there to help you diagnose throttling and fine tune your overclock.

As for the vga voltage light bit.... make sure that your card is fully seated in the MoBo socket, and make sure that the power cables are fully connected (they should "snap") to the card.


----------



## rhymer362

It's is pwr. And ok thanks. Just wondering why the card this one replaced never did this . One more question. If I decide to go with the 980ti classified 2.0 is there a water block made for this card yet? And would I need to getv2 of these right off the bat or could I just buy one for now and save my money and run it in sli. I think the classified would run at the settings of the hc but it just seems there is so much more performance potential with the classified and kingpin


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> It's is pwr. And ok thanks. Just wondering why the card this one replaced never did this . One more question. If I decide to go with the 980ti classified 2.0 is there a water block made for this card yet? And would I need to getv2 of these right off the bat or could I just buy one for now and save my money and run it in sli. I think the classified would run at the settings of the hc but it just seems there is so much more performance potential with the classified and kingpin


If you are wondering whether or not water blocks exist for your card you can check here: http://configurator.ekwb.com/ It's not definitive since other vendors make water blocks too, but it's a good place to start.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> It's is pwr. And ok thanks. Just wondering why the card this one replaced never did this . One more question. If I decide to go with the 980ti classified 2.0 is there a water block made for this card yet? And would I need to getv2 of these right off the bat or could I just buy one for now and save my money and run it in sli. I think the classified would run at the settings of the hc but it just seems there is so much more performance potential with the classified and kingpin


"Much more performance potential" is a loaded term. Potential, yes, but you're ultimately going to be at the mercy of the silicon lottery. I'd imagine your current card is probably running in the 1470-1490mhz range, which means that realistically you're probably only looking at an improvement of 30-50mhz with the stock cooler.. If you're seriously into min-maxing and getting the absolute most out of a card that you can, then sure... go for it -- especially if you can either return your current card or sell it for roughly what you spent without having to pay any sort of commissions or whatnot. But if you eBay it, you're looking at an extra $150-500 to upgrade to the Classy or KPE after you pay your eBay and PayPal fees...,so unless money simply isn't an issue, at some point you have to question whether the modest (literally maybe a difference of 1-2fps in games) is worth the cost premium.

If you do decide to go that way and get the EVGA Classified, the EK 780 Classy block is compatible with the 980ti version as well.


----------



## rhymer362

Right now I can only get 75 MHz added to core clock which puts it at 1490 MHz using k boost in precision x16. The cards aisc is 74.5 I would think it is decent . And now I'm getting vreg and pwr. Regs. Which to me seems the card has hit its wall for performance


----------



## rhymer362

But yea I was planning on getting the classified. I would like to buy the king pin. Just so I'm not chancing on the chip but I think it's kind of bull**** the prices they are charging for binning them. Would I have any problems. Sli -Ing. A hydro copper and classified together ?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> I can get 1530mhz and 4001mhz on memory on stock voltage+ stock bios. Also using a 2500k here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get 21146 graphics score http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6134637
> I have a challenge going with my friend, I have to get my gpu score higher than one in the top 100 in firestrike and he has to get into the top leaders boards on a game called osu. I'm only 171 points away from a Tx in 98th place


Interesting... my graphics score is a tad bit higher on lower clocks on both core and mem. This is with a fixed 1.199v and on air cooling. Here's mine. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8830207?

core = 1509
mem = 7800

I use these clocks for 24/7.

I benched with the new NV Drivers 358.80, so I'm not sure if that makes a difference. Fire Strike hasn't validated the new drivers yet.


----------



## rhymer362

Yea my fire strike scores are only about 15000 a little more than that but not much


----------



## rhymer362

Do you guys think 700 dollars is a fair price to sell my 980ti hydro copper for. Thinking about just selling it and getting a kingpin. It's has a 74.5 aisc score and has only been ran 6 days in my pc on distilled water


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Do you guys think 700 dollars is a fair price to sell my 980ti hydro copper for. Thinking about just selling it and getting a kingpin. It's has a 74.5 aisc score and has only been ran 6 days in my pc on distilled water


I suppose it's fair.


----------



## bluedevil

Oh yeah! Broke 18k!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8835594?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Do you guys think 700 dollars is a fair price to sell my 980ti hydro copper for. Thinking about just selling it and getting a kingpin. It's has a 74.5 aisc score and has only been ran 6 days in my pc on distilled water


I sold one the other day for that amount.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Oh yeah! Broke 18k!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8835594?


Grats and nice score on the Physics. Here's mine with my lonely 3930k. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6137832


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Duke976*
> 
> Grats and nice score on the Physics. Here's mine with my lonely 3930k. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6137832


Thanks, thinking I need to do my system justice and get a full custom WC loop. I had to run the fans at 100% to keep it from downlocking the boost speed.


----------



## Duke976

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Thanks, thinking I need to do my system justice and get a full custom WC loop. I had to run the fans at 100% to keep it from downlocking the boost speed.


That's great, that will give you more juice to your 980ti. I am running air with my MSI 980ti as well with 100% fan speed and hopefully i can get them integrated in my watercooling setup.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Thanks, thinking I need to do my system justice and get a full custom WC loop. I had to run the fans at 100% to keep it from downlocking the boost speed.


If you want to push your overclock and keep the noise a minimum WC is the way to go. I run my card at 1506 / 3901 @ 1.274 V and my max temp is about 50° C. Firestrike score around 18k.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Star Wars Battlefront Beta Pc 1080p MAXED OUT GTX 980 TI FPS Performance Test*


----------



## Nubbsauce

I managed to get my EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0 pretty overclocked. I am fairly new to OC of the GPU so I haven't messed with the voltage on the card itself. Let me know what I can do to improve the 3DMARK score!









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8841040?

And for some reason, my RAM keeps reading out at 667mhz in 3DMARK even though my CPUZ reads it at 1066mhz. The BIOS is also set to XMP so I don't know why it's reading that.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nubbsauce*
> 
> I managed to get my EVGA 980 Ti SC ACX 2.0 pretty overclocked. I am fairly new to OC of the GPU so I haven't messed with the voltage on the card itself. Let me know what I can do to improve the 3DMARK score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8841040?
> 
> And for some reason, my RAM keeps reading out at 667mhz in 3DMARK even though my CPUZ reads it at 1066mhz. The BIOS is also set to XMP so I don't know why it's reading that.


RAM is off topic in this thread, but stock RAM for that CPU should be DDR3 1600 MHz. If you have XMP enabled I would think it should be running faster than that. Perhaps 1866 MHz or faster? If you look in your BIOS and it's not right I'd save your BIOS profile, clear it and reload the settings.

Is your CPU running stock? What about your GPU?


----------



## hertz9753

It is probably 1333 memory. It's called Double Data Ram for a reason.


----------



## stubass

I think it could be something with SPD maybe,

like my DDR4 RAM is @ 3000 but reads 1066 but note this was on a board i reviewed and not my X99 RVE, but still is the same on both boards reading RAM at 1066 and in Win 8.1 and Win 7 the same.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8743032


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It is probably 1333 memory. It's called Double Data Ram for a reason.


Actually now that I'm thinking about it I believe DDR3 is 1333 stock. I would have to double check.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It is probably 1333 memory. It's called Double Data Ram for a reason.


It must be late.. I just read that again... 1066 MHz in CPU-Z would be 2133.. lol.


----------



## hertz9753

Thinking is good.


----------



## mus1mus

Simply your RAM's SPD speeds. Not XMP nor any speeds. It's the programmed speed a kit was assigned to run by default without touching a setting after detection.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Simply your RAM's SPD speeds. Not XMP nor any speeds. It's the programmed speed a kit was assigned to run by default without touching a setting after detection.


yeah, just what i was thinking


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah, just what i was thinking


You were right the first time.









Just thought adding a reference for those still in doubt. lol.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> yeah, just what i was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You were right the first time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just thought adding a reference for those still in doubt. lol.
Click to expand...

lol,

You confirm bro, that good


----------



## stephen427

Hey guys I played some battlefront today but my temps were not to great lol do you guys think this gpu is damaged? It has been on 92C for 2 hours somehow afterburner didnt activate the fans and stuck on manual which is weird as I did not touch it and was working fine on OC settings last night hell it has been for month now anyone seen anything like this why afterburner did this on startup? Ive noticed to late sadly.

Ive only got one profile saved aswel it cant just forget to put fans on auto somehow.


----------



## snaf2k

First warranty case.. which brand are you using. Keep posted how company handles the case


----------



## stephen427

wait are you talking to me? im using MSI 980ti twinfrorz and isnt this a software issue in afterburner or me accidently pressed auto fan box somehow even thought unlikely. Its was auto fan box somehow unticked on startup.


----------



## snaf2k

so fans work now?


----------



## Glottis

user error...


----------



## stephen427

guess I screwed up then guys meh. My question is still valid thought is this GPU damaging ? 2 hours 92C? Everything seems fine thought..


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

It works fine, seems like that's the bottom line.


----------



## Nubbsauce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> RAM is off topic in this thread, but stock RAM for that CPU should be DDR3 1600 MHz. If you have XMP enabled I would think it should be running faster than that. Perhaps 1866 MHz or faster? If you look in your BIOS and it's not right I'd save your BIOS profile, clear it and reload the settings.
> 
> Is your CPU running stock? What about your GPU?


My CPU is not running stock, you can see in the linked Benchmark [HERE] that it's overclocked to 4.7 from 4.4. The ram is running at 2133, or at least my mem test says it is haha.

Anyways. How does that overall benchmark look for the specs? And does anyone see a way I can improve the score?


----------



## stephen427

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> It works fine, seems like that's the bottom line.


I guess thats true. I will do some tests to see if my temps are higher now due tear and wear of the thermal paste. If thats the case I got some MX-4 lying around so im thinking about reapplying. Or does thermal paste not get "burned" by high temps it seems logical to me that it does thought over said temp limit if stressed long eneugh which is in my case i would think.

Guess we all have a blind eye for these kinds of mistakes do happen : ( unfortunately .


----------



## mbze430

thermal paste don't get burnt unless you put fire to it. they are made to accommodate heat. SOME thermal paste dries out and become ineffective.

your card will be fine. since there is a thermal shutdown for these chips (100c)


----------



## cyph3rz

*Star Wars Battlefront Beta Pc GTX Titan X Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nubbsauce*
> 
> My CPU is not running stock, you can see in the linked Benchmark [HERE] that it's overclocked to 4.7 from 4.4. The ram is running at 2133, or at least my mem test says it is haha.
> 
> Anyways. How does that overall benchmark look for the specs? And does anyone see a way I can improve the score?


Yeah it was late here and I didn't understand what you were saying at first. After hertz9753 said something about DDR I recalled that GPU-Z reports the speed not the double data rate (ie. 1066 rather than 2133). I admitted I was mistaken shortly afterwards.


----------



## Rena

Hi, does anyone know where I could download the stock unmodded BIOS for the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid? I mistakenly forgot to backup mine before I flashed it. Thanks.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> Hi, does anyone know where I could download the stock unmodded BIOS for the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid? I mistakenly forgot to backup mine before I flashed it. Thanks.


 GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Rena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Thank you so much!


----------



## IronAge

Got a new Strix yesterday ... Asus seems to have changed something ... even just 5 weeks older VBIOs than the one on my card does not work..

Tried the unmodified original VBios .AS02 dated 06/18/15 ... no chance. As soon as 3D mode is activated the screen blanks and i have to reset.

Reflash VBIOS AS10 dated 07/22/15 and it works again.

Just tought i let you guys know its not recommended to flash older VBIOS on a new Strix with or without modification.

It turned out that my Asus Strix has Revision R.200X with a different PCI Subsystem ID and it is incompatible with VBIOS of R.101X.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Star Wars Battlefront Beta Pc GTX Titan X Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 Frame Rate Comparison*


i was surprised to see 970 doing so well but then i noticed that he used all reference cards except 970 which is strix. unfair comparison to use one factory OCed card and the rest stock.


----------



## gary66

Soon to be a member of this club, but I am looking for some advice.

First of all I have some case restrictions. I am using a Corsair Air 240.
I have done my research and all of the following fit.
GTX 980ti Reference Card
Palit GeForce GTX 980 Ti Super JetStream
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (and other ACX2.0 models ftw,etc. Classified doesn't fit)
EVGA GTX 980ti Hybrid
Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming
Gainward 980ti phoenix
Zotac 980ti amp
Inno3d

My goal is to have a quiet build. After researching, quiet = Palit(31db), maybe EVGA ACX2.0 type(35db) or Hybrid(??) or Custom Water(??) cooled.

I am thinking about doing a custom loop over the next month for my CPU but I don't think I would do the GPU right away because it is all still new to me. There is a possibility that I will just stick with my current AIO. If I decided to do a custom loop right away I was thinking about getting the EVGA Hydro Copper but I still need to confirm whether it will fit so that is on hold.
In the meantime I have the following options:

1. Going Palit or EVGA SC+ for air and switching out to a Custom Full WB in the future if I do not like the sound
2. Going EVGA FTW and doing a Universal WB in the future if i do not like the sound.
3. Going for EVGA Hybrid, and keeping it. Possibly shoving a Universal WB under the shroud in the place of the AIO in the future.

All of the costs will be relatively equal however, with options 1 & 2 I still will have the air block in case something happens and I need to go back to air. Option 3 will give me a substitute AIO for the GPU. Also, EVGA has a much better warranty than the Palit (only 1 year) so it would probably let me sleep better at night. My old GTX670's fan broke after about a year and a half and the warranty on that was also 1 year so I was outta luck.

My final option is to grab a used reference and just just full on custom water block it.

Any help would be appreciated!! Thanks!


----------



## skkane

Get a reference. You can fit an AIO or integrate it easily into the loop later if you wish.


----------



## snaf2k

GTX 980ti Reference Card
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (and other ACX2.0 models ftw,etc. Classified doesn't fit)
Zotac 980ti amp

these are all probably the same.. since most waterblocks that fit reference fit Amp! and Evga 4995KR
I'm also in the process of putting together GPU loop


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> GTX 980ti Reference Card
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ (and other ACX2.0 models ftw,etc. Classified doesn't fit)
> 
> these are all probably the same.. since most waterblocks that fit reference fit Amp! and Evga 4995KR


I don't think the reference block will fit the FTW because it has a different vrm layout.


----------



## snaf2k

no not FTW or classified or KPE, just evga 4995KR


----------



## cyph3rz

*Star Wars Battlefront Beta Pc GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Frame Rate Comparison*






*and*

*Star Wars Battlefront Beta Pc GTX 980 TI Vs AMD Fury X Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## gary66

Do you mean get a reference board
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Get a reference. You can fit an AIO or integrate it easily into the loop later if you wish.


Do you mean a complete reference card with reference cooler? I mean the price difference between that and say a EVGA SC+ model is like 20 dollars. The EVGA also would come with a backplate so they are pretty much the same price. Unless I get a used ref somewhere cheaper.


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I don't think the reference block will fit the FTW because it has a different vrm layout.


Yea sorry I worded that wrong, FTW and Classified are not ref boards so those two wont fit a full wb


----------



## skkane

Yes, reference silver cooler. Why pay more if you're not going to use the acx 2.0 cooler anyway? Save a few $ for that nice gpu block.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gary66*
> 
> Do you mean get a reference board
> Do you mean a complete reference card with reference cooler? I mean the price difference between that and say a EVGA SC+ model is like 20 dollars. The EVGA also would come with a backplate so they are pretty much the same price. Unless I get a used ref somewhere cheaper.


If you're sure you're going to go custom, there's no reason to get anything but the reference cooler since you won't be using it. If you want to use an AIO with something like the g10, you should get the ACX or a similar card since you'll want the mid-plate in order to keep your VRMs cool.

For no-hassle water cooling you really can't go wrong with the 980ti hybrid, but If advise against getting a hydro copper because the block seems to perform significantly worse than most aftermarket blocks that you would purchase separately. That being said, it's also cheaper... So yeah.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Hydrocopper uses an EK block... they perform great right?


----------



## Judah R

Hydrocoppers preform great... its an EK block


----------



## cyph3rz

*The Witcher 3 Patch 1.10 Update GTX 980 TI FPS Performance Test - 6700K*


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judah R*
> 
> Hydrocoppers preform great... its an EK block


That looks good


----------



## Rena

So after flashing my 980 Ti Hybrid with the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip BIOS, I've only been able to reach a max stable clock of 1475 MHz. Is this reasonable? I know silicon lottery and all that, but this seems like one of the lower performing cards (in terms of OC potential on water). This is what I get on Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8865702?

And Heaven Benchmark: http://i.imgur.com/yVLIQml.png


----------



## S-Line

I am finally a GTX 980 Ti owner! I just upgraded from a GTX 680 a few weeks ago to a GTX 970 SSC in SLI. It was a nice bump but then I purchased the 34" Dell Ultrawide and decided to go with a single card solution to help push these pixels! Anyway I'm in the process of getting ready to do some benchmarks and enjoy my new toys!



This was a quick shot I took.


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judah R*
> 
> Hydrocoppers preform great... its an EK block


I was wondering if I could ask you a favor, what is the Height of the card with the Hydrocopper??
The EVGA site says:
Dimensions
Height: 4.376in - 111.15mm
Length: 10.5in - 266.7mm
Width: Dual Slot

But the reference card height is 111.15mm. I don't believe that the part that sticks out is included. I only have a 134mm space and I don't want to buy it and have to return it.


----------



## hertz9753

10.5 x 1.5 x 4.4 inches. 1.5?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> So after flashing my 980 Ti Hybrid with the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip BIOS, I've only been able to reach a max stable clock of 1475 MHz. Is this reasonable? I know silicon lottery and all that, but this seems like one of the lower performing cards (in terms of OC potential on water). This is what I get on Firestrike: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8865702?
> 
> And Heaven Benchmark: http://i.imgur.com/yVLIQml.png


Maxwell prefers lower voltage and cooler temps. Try ramping up your fan speed, lowering your room temp, and/or dialing back the volts. Giving it more juice just created more heat, which these chips HATE.


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 10.5 x 1.5 x 4.4 inches. 1.5?


If this is a reply to me, I don't need the width(it is listed as 2 slots from evga), I am looking to find out how much the terminal adds to the height of the card. The 4.376in measurement is for reference, I want to know what that is for the Hydrocopper (how big is the terminal)


----------



## Rena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Maxwell prefers lower voltage and cooler temps. Try ramping up your fan speed, lowering your room temp, and/or dialing back the volts. Giving it more juice just created more heat, which these chips HATE.


I'm running an AIO watercooling setup, the highest I've seen temps get to is 55 C. Would this still apply to me? This was my newest result, still stuck at 1475 MHz.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6194637


----------



## Judah R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gary66*
> 
> If this is a reply to me, I don't need the width(it is listed as 2 slots from evga), I am looking to find out how much the terminal adds to the height of the card. The 4.376in measurement is for reference, I want to know what that is for the Hydrocopper (how big is the terminal)


if you mean the part where you connect to fitting / tubing.... its even with the bottom of the card (less then 2 slots) and on top.... maybe a couple of human hairs ....


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> I'm running an AIO watercooling setup, the highest I've seen temps get to is 55 C. Would this still apply to me? This was my newest result, still stuck at 1475 MHz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6194637


The card is 38% faster than reference, and your complaining?


----------



## Rena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> The card is 38% faster than reference, and your complaining?


From what I've seen people with this card have been getting way better clocks. Just seems like they're getting way higher scores with the same setup.

Also where did I complain in my post? Getting confrontational for no reason. Oh and it's "you're" btw.


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Judah R*
> 
> if you mean the part where you connect to fitting / tubing.... its even with the bottom of the card (less then 2 slots) and on top.... maybe a couple of human hairs ....


Ahhh I wish I had a picture of how to explain what I need. I am not looking for the width!! (how many slots it takes up) I am looking for the height! How tall is it? How much is sticking out above the bracket. According to my research the ref is:
Form Factor: Dual-slot design
Length (from Slot Panel to End) 268 mm (10.5")
*Height (from Slot to Top) 111 mm (4 3/8")*
Depth 1 (from PCB to Front Cover)36 mm (1 5/16")
Depth 2 (from PCB to Back Plate)3 mm (1/8")

The normal EK terminal is 20mm I believe so that makes the whole card dimensions something like 268mm x 131mm x 36mm(2slot).

I have a corsair 240 air with a limitation of 133mm. This is cutting to close and if I could get an accurate measurement instead of buying it and figuring out it wouldn't fit it would save me a lot of time.


----------



## hertz9753

1.5" is the standard 2 slot rear plate that screws to the back of the case.

People get mad when they don't get instant results.


----------



## muffins

my poseidon 980ti









boosts automatically to 1.3ghz and doesn't go over 50c on load.


----------



## skkane

Nice









What is the cooling on it? Did ek release a 140 predator or did you part it out yourself making a loop for the gpu? What's the pump used?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the cooling on it? Did ek release a 140 predator or did you part it out yourself making a loop for the gpu? What's the pump used?


I'm using a EK-Kit L120 R1. I got it on sale for $50 off since its been refreshed with R2. Came with a EK Coolstream PE120mm radiator, their tubbing and compression fittings, and their EK DCP 2.2 X-Res / Pump combo. I tossed on two noctua pwm industrial 3000rpm fans for push / pull and using ek-ekoolant evo clear.

I know the pump isn't the greatest, but its more than enough for my gpu. I have a corsair h110i on my cpu.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> I'm running an AIO watercooling setup, the highest I've seen temps get to is 55 C. Would this still apply to me? This was my newest result, still stuck at 1475 MHz.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6194637


Based on what I've seen from testing five different cards (reference, acx sc, classy, 72 ASIC KPE, 80 ASIC KPE), adding voltage over 1.2 just doesn't improve things much. I would normally expect more from a hybrid card, but even at that temp you're starting to run into the thermal throttle zone.


----------



## Wolfsbora

I just sold my dual 780 Ti SCs with their EK blocks and picked up a single 980 Ti Classy. I'm in love!! Anyone know of a 780 Classy EK block for sale for cheap? PPCs jacked up their price since EK won't be making a new one for the 980 Ti Classy.


----------



## Rena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Based on what I've seen from testing five different cards (reference, acx sc, classy, 72 ASIC KPE, 80 ASIC KPE), adding voltage over 1.2 just doesn't improve things much. I would normally expect more from a hybrid card, but even at that temp you're starting to run into the thermal throttle zone.


I see, so 55-60 would be the throttle zone for this card? Also, something I hadn't considered was the fan that's cooling the vrm, I had left it on the stock configuration while I was overclocking, could this be a factor in the instability? I'm going to try for a more aggressive fan profile and see if anything improves.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> I see, so 55-60 would be the throttle zone for this card? Also, something I hadn't considered was the fan that's cooling the vrm, I had left it on the stock configuration while I was overclocking, could this be a factor in the instability? I'm going to try for a more aggressive fan profile and see if anything improves.


I doubt that's really influencing things much, but more airflow is always better. But yes, in order to get peak performance from these cards you *have* to keep them under ~50c. Anything above that, and you'll start to lose performance.

How do you have your airflow set up? Is your hybrid fan blowing hot air out of your case or sucking cool air in? How much other air do you have coming into/out of your case? If you can get those load temps under 50c, you should probably start to see some improvement.


----------



## Rena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I doubt that's really influencing things much, but more airflow is always better. But yes, in order to get peak performance from these cards you *have* to keep them under ~50c. Anything above that, and you'll start to lose performance.
> 
> How do you have your airflow set up? Is your hybrid fan blowing hot air out of your case or sucking cool air in? How much other air do you have coming into/out of your case? If you can get those load temps under 50c, you should probably start to see some improvement.


My airflow is setup like this. I have a pretty awful cheap intake fan on the front, it's not very fast. The two on top are Noctua NF-P12s.


----------



## Rena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> I doubt that's really influencing things much, but more airflow is always better. But yes, in order to get peak performance from these cards you *have* to keep them under ~50c. Anything above that, and you'll start to lose performance.
> 
> How do you have your airflow set up? Is your hybrid fan blowing hot air out of your case or sucking cool air in? How much other air do you have coming into/out of your case? If you can get those load temps under 50c, you should probably start to see some improvement.


My airflow is setup like this. I have a pretty ****ty intake fan on the front, it's not very fast.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> My airflow is setup like this. I have a pretty awful cheap intake fan on the front, it's not very fast. The two on top are Noctua NF-P12s.


EDIT: Turns out I'm gonna have to RMA the card anyways, while I was taking the side panels off to take that picture I noticed that the tubing was leaking where it connects to the radiator.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> My airflow is setup like this. I have a pretty ****ty intake fan on the front, it's not very fast.
> EDIT: Turns out I'm gonna have to RMA the card anyways, while I was taking the side panels off to take that picture I noticed that the tubing was leaking where it connects to the radiator.


That could help explain things... Once you get your RMA taken care of, I'll make two recommendations:

1) Either get a better fan in the front or reverse one of those Noctuas to pull more air in. If you have more going out than coming in, the fans will have to work harder and your rads (and fan motors) will suffer for it.

2) Flip your Hybrid radiator so that your hoses are on the bottom. In the absence of a reservoir, any air bubbles in the loop (and there are ALWAYS bubbles) will stay at the highest point in your loop. In your current configuration, that means that they'll get up into the connector between the rad and the tubes, circulate through your loop, and hamper your cooling. If you can flip the radiator, any bubbles will just harmlessly get caught in the top and not go anywhere.


----------



## Rena

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> That could help explain things... Once you get your RMA taken care of, I'll make two recommendations:
> 
> 1) Either get a better fan in the front or reverse one of those Noctuas to pull more air in. If you have more going out than coming in, the fans will have to work harder and your rads (and fan motors) will suffer for it.
> 
> 2) Flip your Hybrid radiator so that your hoses are on the bottom. In the absence of a reservoir, any air bubbles in the loop (and there are ALWAYS bubbles) will stay at the highest point in your loop. In your current configuration, that means that they'll get up into the connector between the rad and the tubes, circulate through your loop, and hamper your cooling. If you can flip the radiator, any bubbles will just harmlessly get caught in the top and not go anywhere.


1) Alright, unfortunately the fan in front is a 200mm fan so the Noctua won't fit. I'll have to look around for a better one to replace it.

2) I was going to do that because I read the same thing about the radiator positioning, but I was afraid it would stress out the hoses too much if I bent it in order for the hoses to go on the bottom since my case is so cramped. I will try it though once the replacement gets here.

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## cyph3rz

*Star Wars Battlefront Beta PC 4K MAXED OUT GTX 980 TI SLI FPS Performance Test*


----------



## SaFiS

Finally got mine, after 6 months without a card.Previous card was an ASUS GTX770 2GB...


----------



## gary66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SaFiS*
> 
> Finally got mine, after 6 months without a card.Previous card was an ASUS GTX770 2GB...


Sexy color scheme.


----------



## DSgamer64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> 
> 
> my poseidon 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boosts automatically to 1.3ghz and doesn't go over 50c on load.


Nice, I am looking at getting one of those cards myself, but I need to get the water cooling gear as well. I am tossing up whether or not I want to get a 240mm radiator, since I have the same case and am afraid that with my current CPU cooler taking up the majority of the space in the back (Dark Rock 3 Pro), that I need to put a radiator in the front of my case. I know it is possible, I am just undecided what I want. It is either that or I have to do a full water cooling loop. Do the tubes interfere with the cover or would it be worth getting elbow fittings for the GPU?


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSgamer64*
> 
> Nice, I am looking at getting one of those cards myself, but I need to get the water cooling gear as well. I am tossing up whether or not I want to get a 240mm radiator, since I have the same case and am afraid that with my current CPU cooler taking up the majority of the space in the back (Dark Rock 3 Pro), that I need to put a radiator in the front of my case. I know it is possible, I am just undecided what I want. It is either that or I have to do a full water cooling loop. Do the tubes interfere with the cover or would it be worth getting elbow fittings for the GPU?


thanks!

the poseidon is a great card. i love it. before i got it on water it would only boost to 1.2ghz and hit 80c under load. putting it under water dropped temps down to 50c and increased its boost to 1.3ghz and that's with my single 120mm rad.

if you can bend the tubes just right you can pop on the cover. my cover fits just fine (i have the acrylic one), but its an extremely tight fit. the tubes barely touch the top of it. i would go with elbow fittings if you could.

i wouldn't use a heatsink + fan on the cpu. i would go either with a full custom loop or toss on a AIO (i have a corsair h110i gt in mine) for the cpu at least. a regular heatsink would take up so much space and make it hard to route the tubes. I actually had to mount my res + pump outside of my case on the back since i had all my hard drives bays underneath full. if you want to make it easy i would go with a 5.25 bay res+pump combo.


----------



## rhymer362

Question for you guys with Evga 980ti k|ngp|n. My card is coming Tuesday does this card have a accessible fan header on it . It's getting a ek water block on it as soon as it comes out of package and need to know if I need to modify a plug to get a pwm signal off the header?


----------



## rhymer362

Where did you get that fitting connecting the water blocks in the middle ?

(Sorry this was for a earlier post I didn't realize a few pages back)


----------



## DtheM

Looks somewhat like a Bitspower Aqua Link Pipe II

http://www.bitspower.com.tw/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=6_27_28&products_id=3006

You get those from other manufacturers as well..


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Question for you guys with Evga 980ti k|ngp|n. My card is coming Tuesday does this card have a accessible fan header on it . It's getting a ek water block on it as soon as it comes out of package and need to know if I need to modify a plug to get a pwm signal off the header?


There are two individual fan headers, and 2 LED 4 pin headers I believe. You will need to modify a plug since they are not traditional fan headers.


----------



## rhymer362

ok cool. I thought that it would have the small led lighting type that most cards have on them but wasn't sure if I would be able to access it with a water block on


----------



## rhymer362

Thanks DtheM. I honestly didn't know they made these I wish the made a bridge block for these cards. I might have to see what the cards block looks like and modify one on the mill at work to get it to work


----------



## DtheM

I was thinking about getting hydrocoppers myself but then I also ran into the bridge question and decided not to get them after all...


----------



## rhymer362

I used the corsair link to control my temps I'm them. But yea they are good looking cards


----------



## 0xzz

i have a 144hz gsync monitor (Acer XB270H) and a Gigabyte G1 GTX 980Ti and i have the weirdest thing happening to me since i assembled my new pc and installed Win8.1 on it.
when im running heaven or valley benchmark with vsync (also gsync enabled, the gsync vsync mode) in the nvidia control panel enabled, my fps never go above 60 and my gpu usage stays at 40-50%. when i disable vsync and only run gsync i get the expected results (99% gpu usage, more fps).
but when running borderlands 2 (didnt have time to test any other games) with gsync and vsync enabled, i get more than 60fps.
i already reinstalled my graphics card driver but with the same results.

my system specs:
I7 6700k
Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1
16GB DDR4 Hyperx Savage 2800MHz
Asus Maximus Hero VIII
Kingston HyperX Predator 240GB PCIe 2.0 x4


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> i have a 144hz gsync monitor (Acer XB270H) and a Gigabyte G1 GTX 980Ti and i have the weirdest thing happening to me since i assembled my new pc and installed Win8.1 on it.
> when im running heaven or valley benchmark with vsync (also gsync enabled, the gsync vsync mode) in the nvidia control panel enabled, my fps never go above 60 and my gpu usage stays at 40-50%. when i disable vsync and only run gsync i get the expected results (99% gpu usage, more fps).
> but when running borderlands 2 (didnt have time to test any other games) with gsync and vsync enabled, i get more than 60fps.
> i already reinstalled my graphics card driver but with the same results.
> 
> my system specs:
> I7 6700k
> Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1
> 16GB DDR4 Hyperx Savage 2800MHz
> Asus Maximus Hero VIII
> Kingston HyperX Predator 240GB PCIe 2.0 x4


Did you set the refresh rate to 144hz? By default the monitor will be set at 60hz.


----------



## 0xzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Did you set the refresh rate to 144hz? By default the monitor will be set at 60hz.


of course i did







that was the first thing i checked.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> of course i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that was the first thing i checked.


Just wondering... why would you enable Vsync when you have Gsync? It sounds like the two aren't playing well with one another.


----------



## 0xzz

on my old build with the same gpu on win8.1 it worked with gsync and vsync enbaled. and it is supposed to work, its an official nvidia feature so even if you have gsync, you dont get more fps than your monitor can display so you dont waste gpu power


----------



## Sorphius

Yeah, I know what Gsync does... I have the same monitor. I'm just saying that there's no sense in having them both enabled at the same time since they each do the same thing and Gsync does it better.


----------



## 0xzz

i know, i only have vsync enabled so my gpu doesnt get too hot when it doesnt need to. i dont want more than 144fps.
and its not that big of a deal anyways but it worked on my old setup so i thought something had to be wrong with my new system because it doesnt work anymore.
solution for the moment will be to disable vsync and limit my fps to 144 with msi ab/riva tuner server.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *0xzz*
> 
> i have a 144hz gsync monitor (Acer XB270H) and a Gigabyte G1 GTX 980Ti and i have the weirdest thing happening to me since i assembled my new pc and installed Win8.1 on it.
> when im running heaven or valley benchmark with vsync (also gsync enabled, the gsync vsync mode) in the nvidia control panel enabled, my fps never go above 60 and my gpu usage stays at 40-50%. when i disable vsync and only run gsync i get the expected results (99% gpu usage, more fps).
> but when running borderlands 2 (didnt have time to test any other games) with gsync and vsync enabled, i get more than 60fps.
> i already reinstalled my graphics card driver but with the same results.
> 
> my system specs:
> I7 6700k
> Gigabyte GTX 980Ti G1
> 16GB DDR4 Hyperx Savage 2800MHz
> Asus Maximus Hero VIII
> Kingston HyperX Predator 240GB PCIe 2.0 x4


It seems like GSync is capping you at 60fps... try turning vsync off. I have the same monitor.. on CSGO i'm always locked at 144 so i'm sure the same is happening with you and your setup.


----------



## 0xzz

i already wrote that its fine when i turn vsync off. and no, gsync is not capping at 60, i get 144 with only gsync enabled...


----------



## DSgamer64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> the poseidon is a great card. i love it. before i got it on water it would only boost to 1.2ghz and hit 80c under load. putting it under water dropped temps down to 50c and increased its boost to 1.3ghz and that's with my single 120mm rad.
> 
> if you can bend the tubes just right you can pop on the cover. my cover fits just fine (i have the acrylic one), but its an extremely tight fit. the tubes barely touch the top of it. i would go with elbow fittings if you could.
> 
> i wouldn't use a heatsink + fan on the cpu. i would go either with a full custom loop or toss on a AIO (i have a corsair h110i gt in mine) for the cpu at least. a regular heatsink would take up so much space and make it hard to route the tubes. I actually had to mount my res + pump outside of my case on the back since i had all my hard drives bays underneath full. if you want to make it easy i would go with a 5.25 bay res+pump combo.


I am actually planning on getting the EK 5.25 inch tank and pump combo so that works. I figure routing the tubes is going to be difficult with that monster cooler in the case, but it has been great regardless. I guess I will have to get a different cooler if I want to make it all work.


----------



## Xevi




----------



## Ally1987

A very nice and clean setup you got there...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Lol.


----------



## Xevi




----------



## KickAssCop

And I thought my wiring jobs were bad lol


----------



## Xevi




----------



## fyzzz

Well it seems like i have a 980 ti on my hands. A shop here sold out a gigabyte reference 980 ti and i got the last one. I got for 637€, which is the price of a 980 non ti here. I already have a custom loop so i guess i need to buy a waterblock too. Maybe a new screen to, but it starts to be a bit too expensive.


----------



## fredocini

Here's some results after custom flashing my G1 Gaming bios. I'm still on air cooling btw. Guys think it will be safe to keep these clocks to test game stability? Or shall I dramatically have it decreased?



Voltage: 1.274v
Core: 1550 mhz
Memory: 8000 mhz
Max Temp: 78C

Still no crashes or artifacts in benches so far. Still have to test games for stability. I don't think I want to push further since I'm on air.

Now I can't wait to see what it can do with a water block!


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Run Heaven for stability. Firestrike lets you get away with alot.


----------



## Xevi




----------



## BrokenPC

Not sure if this is the place to ask but here goes. If I power off my monitor and boot my PC, then turn the monitor on there is no video. This is on a pair of 980tis in SLI. Is that normal? Works fine as long as my monitor is on. But if I forget to turn it on I have to hit reset. I normally leave it on all the time but its plugged into a switched outlet and sometimes a phantom will shut the switch off.


----------



## fredocini

Heaven ran fine for about 20 minutes. I then played Far Cry 4 for about 45 minutes before it crashed. Gonna try 1545 now.


----------



## xXx1990

ADD MEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! Forgot to come post here when I finished my build last month lol.


----------



## White Wind

Hey guys, replacing the BIOS in a custom PCB card with a modded BIOS based on a reference PCB card BIOS *should* not bring issues, right?

I'm new to this so I prefer to ask to be sure it is a common practice and not a big don't.

My custom PCB card is the Gainward Phoenix (compatible with EK and Heatkiller blocks for reference design, but still it is a custom PCB, I had all this confirmed) and the custom BIOS would be the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv for watercooling purpose.

Thanks


----------



## DeathAngel74

As long as you extract your own bios and edit it to match the other bios, you should be fine.


----------



## rhymer362

Those new galax 980ti hof and hof wc. Have me wanting to do a totally new white and green or black build ! I wish I wouldn't have just ordered my kingpins damn those cards look awesome


----------



## snaf2k

Using reference bios on non reference card brings a lot of unwanted problems..


----------



## White Wind

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> Using reference bios on non reference card brings a lot of unwanted problems..


But aren't the BIOSes here meant to be used with non-reference boards too ?

And if I follow what was suggested earlier, extract my own BIOS to edit it according to the modded BIOS, still a bad idea ? Still better to go for a reference board when one wants to mod the BIOS ?


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Anyone getting slightly lower overclocks with the latest driver? I found an old result from August 11th http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5682753 and I've never been able to hit those overclocks since. Anyone know what driver it is? Best I can do now is roughly 150 points less on graphics score.


----------



## snaf2k

Best bet to find/create thread of your exact brand gpu (if it's not reference) and get modded bios there.. unless reference bios are working good for you.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Anyone getting slightly lower overclocks with the latest driver? I found an old result from August 11th http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5682753 and I've never been able to hit those overclocks since. Anyone know what driver it is? Best I can do now is roughly 150 points less on graphics score.


For me, better results with CPU (+114) but less (-80) on GPU:

score 16556 wit 255.82 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6137324
score 16650 with 258.50 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6214736


----------



## djbauer

Hi guys.

Got my Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme card today, been tinkering with it a little, and I was wondering what would be a safe core voltage to apply to it to push more from the card?

Thanks.


----------



## Rhuarc86

So, I currently have 1 EVGA 980ti in my custom loop and am planning on picking up the Acer X34 as soon as I can (3440x1440 100hz gsync). Would it be worth while to pick up a second 980ti, or to wait for Pascal? I have the money now for another 980ti, but in 6-18 months?? before big Pascal, who knows what I'd spend the money on, probably buy another toy for my kids to not play with...(yay for wasted money!)

The big benefit of the monitor is g-sync, so that helps out, just looking for advice from anyone running a 3440x1440 with a single 980ti.


----------



## thrgk

Tbh I didn't find gsync much help on games like bf4 and other already high fps games. uLMB was better for those type IMHO and anyway you can't have DSR while gsync and sli is enabled. With 1 card you can still have DSR and use gsync if u do decide to get the x34

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbauer*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> Got my Zotac 980ti Amp Extreme card today, been tinkering with it a little, and I was wondering what would be a safe core voltage to apply to it to push more from the card?
> 
> Thanks.


In Afterburner its safe to push core voltage to the max


----------



## powerkid

i have a 980ti G1 gaming in my gaming rig with 82.2% asic and seems she can go higher but over 1550mhz on the core shows first artifact.Im on bios mod made by another guy and last stable overclock is 1550/8224 with 2730 pts in heaven and 21700 on firestrike.

which bios must i download in first page?


----------



## djbauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> In Afterburner its safe to push core voltage to the max


Thanks, will try when I get back.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerkid*
> 
> i have a 980ti G1 gaming in my gaming rig with 82.2% asic and seems she can go higher but over 1550mhz on the core shows first artifact.Im on bios mod made by another guy and last stable overclock is 1550/8224 with 2730 pts in heaven and 21700 on firestrike.
> 
> which bios must i download in first page?


Firestrike score looks about right, but your Heaven score seems low to me. My card is running at 1506 MHz / 3901 MHz, which is slower than yours, but my Heaven score is ~3800.


----------



## powerkid

3800 pts on heaven....have you maxed out all? 1920x1080 tessellation extreme aa 8x? its a freaky strange score


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

He most likely ran the Extreme Preset which is 1600x900


----------



## Sphere07

I was trying to OC my MSI 980 Ti Lightning edition video card. Well my target was 1500 mhz. And here is my story:

Well obviously I tried on stock bios, and it didn't work. But then I thought, well let's go up in voltage to fix it.

Only to discover that there is a 1212 mV lock on the card.

Was wondering why, when it'd only make sense that a powerful card like this would actually let people do more. Well turns out that those 2x 8 pins and 1x 6 pins, and all those power phases, are actually there for a good reason. Turns out that less voltage is actually what I need for 1500 mhz. So I dialed it back a lil less than stock voltage on the bios. And bam, I had my 1500 mhz.

Hope this helps.


----------



## carlhil2

Dudes need to just OC the core, and leave the voltages stock while trying to find your max OC.I don't add any voltages to my Classy, but can game at up to 1529 mhz before needing to add any.it's all about the temps,....my 2 cents..


----------



## wirefox

I am thinking of retiring my 2x 2790 and going green again ... have them on water 1210/1525... but feel the ram levels are holding back my bf4 playing. I play on a 120hz 27" monitor in 1080p

Was thinking of going with the below

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-5998-KR 6GB K|NGP|N
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487163&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-487-163-_-Product

Does anyone have one?
How's the sound? (I'd like to water cool as I have a great loop set up but not sure I'll need to just yet)

is the pre-overclocking and promised ASIC score ... just marketing ho-ha?

Will I feel significant gaming difference going from my current set up?

Thoughts are appreciated...







wirefox


----------



## funfordcobra

In GPUZ, can someone tell me what Perf Cap - SLI means? It's doing this in games. No problem just wondering why this is when I'm RUNNING A 3D APPLICATION and am at 99 load


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> In GPUZ, can someone tell me what Perf Cap - SLI means? It's doing this in games. No problem just wondering why this is when I'm RUNNING A 3D APPLICATION and am at 99 load


It means that one of your cards have un-matching ASIC's and thus different boost parameters based on voltage bin.

You'll find your better ASIC card will now be capped at the maximum boost speed of your lesser card, and thus the faster card will be 1-3 bins lower than the lesser card, and thus cap at a lower voltage bin.

Easy trick is to just ONLY overclock the lesser card by +13Mhz increments until they are all running at the same speed and voltage. Thus this will make overclocking stability much better as both cards are now running in equals per NV driver.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> It means that one of your cards have un-matching ASIC's and thus different boost parameters based on voltage bin.
> 
> You'll find your better ASIC card will now be capped at the maximum boost speed of your lesser card, and thus the faster card will be 1-3 bins lower than the lesser card, and thus cap at a lower voltage bin.
> 
> Easy trick is to just ONLY overclock the lesser card by +13Mhz increments until they are all running at the same speed and voltage. Thus this will make overclocking stability much better as both cards are now running in equals per NV driver.


THX REP+


----------



## Cuchullain

It's been a seriously long time since I've done any of this, as I just upgraded from 2x GTX 470's to an MSI Gaming 6G.

I've been tinkering with an overclock this evening, and I have gotten to 1500 core / 7800 mem and I still seem to be stable. I've tested with heaven, firestrike, Dirt Rally bench, various games... My question is to make sure I haven't missed anything; I haven't touched the voltage on the card yet, is this due to my temperatures? I am watercooled and have not been able to push past 38C. I was under the impression that most people needed 1.2V+ to hit 1500 core, I'm still at 1.187V

Just checking if I'm crazy or not


----------



## mr2cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cuchullain*
> 
> It's been a seriously long time since I've done any of this, as I just upgraded from 2x GTX 470's to an MSI Gaming 6G.
> 
> I've been tinkering with an overclock this evening, and I have gotten to 1500 core / 7800 mem and I still seem to be stable. I've tested with heaven, firestrike, Dirt Rally bench, various games... My question is to make sure I haven't missed anything; I haven't touched the voltage on the card yet, is this due to my temperatures? I am watercooled and have not been able to push past 38C. I was under the impression that most people needed 1.2V+ to hit 1500 core, I'm still at 1.187V
> 
> Just checking if I'm crazy or not


I was able to hit over 1500 with stock voltage on my card, 74.4%ASIC I believe


----------



## Cuchullain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mr2cam*
> 
> I was able to hit over 1500 with stock voltage on my card, 74.4%ASIC I believe


Thanks for that. It makes me a little less nervous. My ASIC is 68.6%. I guess I'll keep pushing it then!


----------



## sticks435

Add me!!! Just got my Hybrid last night and installed it and did basic benching. ASIC is 70.6, was hoping for better







Boosts to 1342 @1.193v. I can get it up to 1452 in Heaven at stocks volts, but 1463 crashes.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Nothing wrong with that. Should break 1500 upping voltage. I hit 1352 stock no adjustments, but can run 1500 without touching voltage still.


----------



## sticks435

What's your ASIC?

Also, I noticed something strange. I'm using version 4.21 of PX (the one still based on Unwinder's code) and when I increase the voltage from stock +13mv, it doesn't actually change anything. I have to go all the way to +.19 to see a change. Is this normal?


----------



## james41382

I've been running my 980Ti reference at 1506 MHz core and 3901 MHz memory w/ 1.274 V @ ~ 50° C for a while now, but all of the sudden after the last driver update my OC is no longer stable. Anyone else notice a change after the last driver update?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I've been running my 980Ti reference at 1506 MHz core and 3901 MHz memory w/ 1.274 V @ ~ 50° C for a while now, but all of the sudden after the last driver update my OC is no longer stable. Anyone else notice a change after the last driver update?


Yup. I felt that the latest driver affected my OC just a tiny but. But I rolled back to the previous geforce driver after the Battlefront beta ended. Everything butter smooth again no artifacts or texture tearing and crashes.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Yup. I felt that the latest driver affected my OC just a tiny but. But I rolled back to the previous geforce driver after the Battlefront beta ended. Everything butter smooth again no artifacts or texture tearing and crashes.


I had to drop my core clock down by 26 MHz from 1506 to 1480 to stabilize it again, but memory still at 3901 MHz. I've been folding at full speed for a few weeks on and off without an issue and all the sudden today the GPU driver crashed.







Come on Nvidia.. get it together...









I just fired up FAH again so we'll see if the new core clock holds up overnight.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

I did not notice any change happened to my max stable OC using different drivers, especially core OC. Only thing that happened to my card is that the memory chips have degraded and they can no longer do 8 GHz stable, it is that trash Hynix memory. I hope they get rid of Hynix trash completely with Pascal.


----------



## fyzzz

I have now got my reference 980 ti. Really happy with the card so far. It's asic score is 71%, which is not the greatest I've seen. But it clocks pretty well, 1450-1460 mhz on stock voltage and i got it up to 1470 with +87mv. I haven't messed so much with the memory. But those clock speeds may change when i get a bit more familiar with this card, it is my first nvidia card in a long time. Running a custom bios right now with higher power limit. Will probably also order a waterblock sooner or later.


----------



## fredocini

I'm thinking of running Heaven Benchmark overnight to test stability. Has anyone done this? Or is this way to dangerous of a thing to do on air cooling. My temps never surpass 75C


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> I'm thinking of running Heaven Benchmark overnight to test stability. Has anyone done this? Or is this way to dangerous of a thing to do on air cooling. My temps never surpass 75C


It's safe. Furmark is the dangerous one.

You can use DSR to run Heaven in 4k+








Very demanding.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I had to drop my core clock down by 26 MHz from 1506 to 1480 to stabilize it again, but memory still at 3901 MHz. I've been folding at full speed for a few weeks on and off without an issue and all the sudden today the GPU driver crashed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on Nvidia.. get it together...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just fired up FAH again so we'll see if the new core clock holds up overnight.


I'm still able to run my max. OC with the v358.59, but my scores are a bit lower.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TONSCHUH*
> 
> I'm still able to run my max. OC with the v359.59, but my scores are a bit lower.


You aren't using the latest general release. I think you're using a beta driver. I'm using the latest general release, which is 358.50. My scores have dropped slightly since the small down clock. Heaven dropped from about 3800 to 3750 and Firestrike dropped from about 18600 to 18200. No big deal.. still weird though.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> You aren't using the latest general release. I think you're using a beta driver. I'm using the latest general release, which is 358.50. My scores have dropped slightly since the small down clock. Heaven dropped from about 3800 to 3750 and Firestrike dropped from about 18600 to 18200. No big deal.. still weird though.


Sorry, had a typo. It's the v358.59:

NVIDIA GeForce 358.59 Hotfix Video Card Driver Released

Announcing GeForce Hotfix driver 358.59

I had the same issue in the past, that I couldn't reach a previously stable OC anymore with certain drivers.


----------



## rmp459

anyone run into issues with like drivers or precision/afterburner getting corrupt after a couple display drivers crashes and making it impossible to find a stable OC?

I had clocks that ran fine for days, then had a display crash a couple times playing games, i tried to tweak it a bit, take some core speed out, add a little voltage, but Im still getting some random crashes now when I think it should be stable. Late last night i did a clean reinstall of both nvidia drivers and overclock software. Just waiting to see if it comes back now.


----------



## KickAssCop

Normally, you need to re boot your PC for the corruption to go away. It also happens with certain sets of drivers. With 353.30 and 355.60 the games are pretty stable even after 10-15 crashes in my testing. With latest drivers, my cards are running about 5-8 C hotter and also the overclock has to be reduced by about 30-40 MHz.

Just my testing results on my setup. I am presently only running the cards at 1405 MHz (full load) as I honestly don't need any more power and would rather cut down on heat in my case.


----------



## Metros

Does anyone have a GTX 980ti EVGA aftermarket GPU in SLI that is overclocked here


----------



## djbauer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> anyone run into issues with like drivers or precision/afterburner getting corrupt after a couple display drivers crashes and making it impossible to find a stable OC?
> 
> I had clocks that ran fine for days, then had a display crash a couple times playing games, i tried to tweak it a bit, take some core speed out, add a little voltage, but Im still getting some random crashes now when I think it should be stable. Late last night i did a clean reinstall of both nvidia drivers and overclock software. Just waiting to see if it comes back now.


My OC is alright in Heaven/Firestrike.

But with OC and stock settings, Farcry 4 keeps crashing.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rmp459*
> 
> anyone run into issues with like drivers or precision/afterburner getting corrupt after a couple display drivers crashes and making it impossible to find a stable OC?
> 
> I had clocks that ran fine for days, then had a display crash a couple times playing games, i tried to tweak it a bit, take some core speed out, add a little voltage, but Im still getting some random crashes now when I think it should be stable. Late last night i did a clean reinstall of both nvidia drivers and overclock software. Just waiting to see if it comes back now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KickAssCop*
> 
> Normally, you need to re boot your PC for the corruption to go away. It also happens with certain sets of drivers. With 353.30 and 355.60 the games are pretty stable even after 10-15 crashes in my testing. With latest drivers, my cards are running about 5-8 C hotter and also the overclock has to be reduced by about 30-40 MHz.
> 
> Just my testing results on my setup. I am presently only running the cards at 1405 MHz (full load) as I honestly don't need any more power and would rather cut down on heat in my case.


Yeah, I've noticed this too now with my 980Ti. I have to reboot after every crash, whereas with my 780 Classy, I could just close PX, restart it and reset my OC and be fine. Freaking annoying


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> Anyone getting slightly lower overclocks with the latest driver? I found an old result from August 11th http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5682753 and I've never been able to hit those overclocks since. Anyone know what driver it is? Best I can do now is roughly 150 points less on graphics score.


I noticed lower OC ability with the newer drivers compared to the first few for the 980ti as well.


----------



## wirefox

[REPOST]

I am thinking of retiring my 2x 2790 and going green again ... have them on water 1210/1525... but feel the ram levels are holding back my bf4 playing. I play on a 120hz 27" monitor in 1080p

Was thinking of going with the below

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-5998-KR 6GB K|NGP|N
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487163&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-487-163-_-Product

Does anyone have one?

-How's the sound? (I'd like to water cool as I have a great loop set up but not sure I'll need to just yet)

-is the pre-overclocking and promised ASIC score ... just marketing ho-ha? or should I just go with a vanilla one?

-Will I feel significant gaming difference going from my current set up?

Thoughts are appreciated... thumb.gif wirefox


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> [REPOST]
> 
> I am thinking of retiring my 2x 2790 and going green again ... have them on water 1210/1525... but feel the ram levels are holding back my bf4 playing. I play on a 120hz 27" monitor in 1080p
> 
> Was thinking of going with the below
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-5998-KR 6GB K|NGP|N
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487163&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-487-163-_-Product
> 
> Does anyone have one?
> 
> -How's the sound? (I'd like to water cool as I have a great loop set up but not sure I'll need to just yet)
> 
> -is the pre-overclocking and promised ASIC score ... just marketing ho-ha? or should I just go with a vanilla one?
> 
> -Will I feel significant gaming difference going from my current set up?
> 
> Thoughts are appreciated... thumb.gif wirefox


Cooler is great. Just in SLI the open style coolers will have a harder time due to trapped heat. Best air cooler out there now IMO.

Depends on how you look at it. There's definitely some benefit on getting binned asics. All KPE seems to be breaking the 1500 barrier with no issues as long as temps are managed.


----------



## Metros

Anyone with two GTX 980ti Classifieds here


----------



## wirefox

Thanks for your input.

I'd likely watercool it depending on the noise level and how much benefit I'd get in terms of clock speeds.

Does this card have the Gsync tech?

I'm so (red) it's been since 9800gtx since I'lve been green


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> Thanks for your input.
> 
> I'd likely watercool it depending on the noise level and how much benefit I'd get in terms of clock speeds.
> 
> *Does this card have the Gsync tech?*
> 
> I'm so (red) it's been since 9800gtx since I'lve been green


Yes, and here is the list of compatible gpus:

*http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/g-sync/supported-gpus*


----------



## wirefox

just order

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-5998-KR 6GB K|NGP|N

and

EK-FC980 GTX Ti Classy KPE - Acetal+Nickel










Guess I'm going GREEN now !

On that note I have 2x 7970 and water blocks on the market


----------



## cyph3rz

*Battlefield 4 Skylake 6700K OC 4.8GHz Vs 6700K Stock GTX 980 TI SLI Frame Rate Comparison*






*and*

*Rainbow Six Siege Beta Pc 4K GTX 980 TI FPS Performance Test*


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Does anyone have a GTX 980ti EVGA aftermarket GPU in SLI that is overclocked here


I have a pair of 980ti SC cards. Is that what you mean? I have no need to overclock them further. Don't care how high they will go. One is a 74 asic and the other is 79.


----------



## Inflatable

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Battlefield 4 Skylake 6700K OC 4.8GHz Vs 6700K Stock GTX 980 TI SLI Frame Rate Comparison*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and*
> 
> *Rainbow Six Siege Beta Pc 4K GTX 980 TI FPS Performance Test*


That 1st video looks very fishy to me as the memory usage is so different.. OCíng your CPU should help at least minimum fps in BF4..


----------



## TrevorR

I had a reference 980 ti and had the 425 bios and it ran great at 1500/8000 for several months at 1.243v on water. I since then got rid of that and switched to the Msi 980 ti 6g for an even higher oc and put that on water but here is the weird thing, It is not stable with any modded bios. I can run it on stock bios at 1500/8000 at 1.23v for hours on heaven with no crashing but as soon as I used either the 425 bios or 425 1.281 bios it's unstable. It only is unstable as soon as I start messing with the clock or mem. Even with a 1mhz increase, artifacts show up as soon as I increase either the mem or core.

Are these modded bios only designed for reference cards? Or did I get a crappy card?


----------



## rhymer362

Question for you guys. I played around with the overclock settings on my 980ti kingpin today for about 3 hours. It has a ekwb water block on it so it never hit above 40 c temps . I can't get the card to 1600 MHz. Almost gets there but not quite. This is on the overclock setting/switch. My question is do you think this card would benefit from a modded bios? Or is the bios on the card the of one as good as it's going to get. I feel paying 1080 dollars shipped to my house I should be able to hit 1600 MHz with no crash issues. Mind you this card has a 80.0 asic rating .i haven't touched voltages yet as I have read that the card doesn't really benefit from this unless you are using ln2


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Question for you guys. I played around with the overclock settings on my 980ti kingpin today for about 3 hours. It has a ekwb water block on it so it never hit above 40 c temps . I can't get the card to 1600 MHz. Almost gets there but not quite. This is on the overclock setting/switch. My question is do you think this card would benefit from a modded bios? Or is the bios on the card the of one as good as it's going to get. I feel paying 1080 dollars shipped to my house I should be able to hit 1600 MHz with no crash issues. Mind you this card has a 80.0 asic rating .i haven't touched voltages yet as I have read that the card doesn't really benefit from this unless you are using ln2


Stock bios has very high efficiency. If you can keep temps below 33C more volts may help you reach 1600. But if you are just going for game stable clocks what you have now seems great.

Try the XOC bios for more points


----------



## muhd86

i have evga gtx 980ti acx.2.0 plus i am quite.confused on the boost pf the.gpu.

in fire.strike.it.jumps between 1488.and.1435.temps.are.like 70c not more i even tried.maxing out the voltages n setings n after butner.but its still same .

my gigabyte g1 970 can do 1506 on.boost why isint the.980 ti.boosting.to 1500mhz

the max oc.n after.burner 170 on the the core but cant reach 1500 n boost

in unigine.valley with same oc it does 1500 boost but not in fire strike

Sent from Galaxy Note 5 via Tapatalk


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TrevorR*
> 
> I had a reference 980 ti and had the 425 bios and it ran great at 1500/8000 for several months at 1.243v on water. I since then got rid of that and switched to the Msi 980 ti 6g for an even higher oc and put that on water but here is the weird thing, It is not stable with any modded bios. I can run it on stock bios at 1500/8000 at 1.23v for hours on heaven with no crashing but as soon as I used either the 425 bios or 425 1.281 bios it's unstable. It only is unstable as soon as I start messing with the clock or mem. Even with a 1mhz increase, artifacts show up as soon as I increase either the mem or core.
> 
> Are these modded bios only designed for reference cards? Or did I get a crappy card?


Idk *** the 425 bios is, but you should never flash a bios that isn't directly linked to this exact card. Far too many variants of power connectors between non reference and reference. Msi 6g uses 2x8. Reference and some non reference use 1x6 1x8 or 3x8. You can easily undersupply or over supply your cards power by using random bioses from different threads that are not extracted from the card itself.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> i have evga gtx 980ti acx.2.0 plus i am quite.confused on the boost pf the.gpu.
> 
> in fire.strike.it.jumps between 1488.and.1435.temps.are.like 70c not more i even tried.maxing out the voltages n setings n after butner.but its still same .
> 
> my gigabyte g1 970 can do 1506 on.boost why isint the.980 ti.boosting.to 1500mhz
> 
> the max oc.n after.burner 170 on the the core but cant reach 1500 n boost
> 
> in unigine.valley with same oc it does 1500 boost but not in fire strike
> 
> Sent from Galaxy Note 5 via Tapatalk


Boost is determined by voltage.
Downclocking is by heat. After 65° is starts soft throttling


----------



## fyzzz

I'm a about to order a block for my 980 ti, i'm looking at the titan x nickel block. But will it 'improve' my card in any form? Like clockspeed for example, right now it does around 1460 at 1.23v with the fan at 100%. I will order it no matter what, one benefit is the silence and no throttling i guess.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm a about to order a block for my 980 ti, i'm looking at the titan x nickel block. But will it 'improve' my card in any form? Like clockspeed for example, right now it does around 1460 at 1.23v with the fan at 100%. I will order it no matter what, one benefit is the silence and no throttling i guess.


The lower temps will probably help you squeeze out another 20-30mhz or so, but don't expect miracles.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> The lower temps will probably help you squeeze out another 20-30mhz or so, but don't expect miracles.


No i don't. I am mainly out after the silence and no throttling , the reference cooler is a a bit loud. I'm still more than happy with this card and getting over 1400+.


----------



## fyzzz

I have been looking into modding my bios, but i haven't got to anywhere and i can not flash the frontpage bioses, because those are based on a evga card and nvflash doesn't like it+ i want to run on my gigabyte bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have been looking into modding my bios, but i haven't got to anywhere and i can not flash the frontpage bioses, because those are based on a evga card and nvflash doesn't like it+ i want to run on my gigabyte bios.


Hey mate.

You need to use the right version of NVflash.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/350_50#post_24478111

Look for Maxwell Bios Editor, and simply raise your TDP values. You can emulate the values from the bioses at the first page.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Hey mate.
> 
> You need to use the right version of NVflash.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/350_50#post_24478111
> 
> Look for Maxwell Bios Editor, and simply raise your TDP values. You can emulate the values from the bioses at the first page.


Yes i use that version of nvflash. I think however i will revisit bios modding when i get my waterblock.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yes i use that version of nvflash. I think however i will revisit bios modding when i get my waterblock.


Are you on a reference card? You can use the EVGA bios just fine. Just use the proper nvflash for successful flashing. And keep your stock bios.

---my sweet 980TI is gone.







me sad.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you on a reference card? You can use the EVGA bios just fine. Just use the proper nvflash for successful flashing. And keep your stock bios.
> 
> ---my sweet 980TI is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me sad.


Yes reference card. I think nvflash has problem with the vendor or something. I can't get it flash a evga bios. I guess i could copy the settings too.

Did you sell your 980 ti?


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Are you on a reference card? You can use the EVGA bios just fine. Just use the proper nvflash for successful flashing. And keep your stock bios.
> 
> ---my sweet 980TI is gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me sad.


What happened to it?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yes reference card. I think nvflash has problem with the vendor or something. I can't get it flash a evga bios. I guess i could copy the settings too.
> 
> Did you sell your 980 ti?


What error is nvflash giving when trying? Did you use the "nvflash --protectoff" syntax?


----------



## Saiyansnake

My 580 just died







Which 980ti do you guys recommend? I like the Strix Overclocked the most so far.


----------



## newls1

if i was you, when i shopped for my 980Ti's, i wanted to make sure the card used a reference designed PCB so i could easily buy a FCWB for them. I bought 2 eVGA ACX 2.0 980Ti's and they are amazing and perform great under water. eVGA has B Stock supply on sale now for 549$, i'd jump all over it if i was you

** EDIT** these are the cards
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4995-KR


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> My 580 just died
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which 980ti do you guys recommend? I like the Strix Overclocked the most so far.


I'm very happy with the MSI Gaming 980Ti... it has no coil whine, I have tested a lot of 980Ti cards, and this one is coil whine free








There's also an EK waterblock for it, should you desire to watercool it


----------



## Saiyansnake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Garrett1974NL*
> 
> I'm very happy with the MSI Gaming 980Ti... it has no coil whine, I have tested a lot of 980Ti cards, and this one is coil whine free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's also an EK waterblock for it, should you desire to watercool it


I'm also leaning towards that one too, I'm split between it and the Strix.

Edit: Upon further research I've discovered that the MSI G6 is the only non reference 980ti that will fit in my case so I just ordered one. Next Monday is my birthday anyway so happy birthday to me


----------



## wirefox

1


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Question for you guys. I played around with the overclock settings on my 980ti kingpin today for about 3 hours. It has a ekwb water block on it so it never hit above 40 c temps . I can't get the card to 1600 MHz. Almost gets there but not quite. This is on the overclock setting/switch. My question is do you think this card would benefit from a modded bios? Or is the bios on the card the of one as good as it's going to get. I feel paying 1080 dollars shipped to my house I should be able to hit 1600 MHz with no crash issues. Mind you this card has a 80.0 asic rating .i haven't touched voltages yet as I have read that the card doesn't really benefit from this unless you are using ln2


I have a 74.0% asic on order

check out the EVGA Forum Kingpin fourm

apparently higher asic = hard to OC = so better on air
lower ASIC = better for OCZ

been red for a while and didn't realize they don't ocz as well







as I bought a block too

would love to hear more about modded bios for this card and if it helps with ocz

wirefox


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Saiyansnake*
> 
> I'm also leaning towards that one too, I'm split between it and the Strix.
> 
> Edit: Upon further research I've discovered that the MSI G6 is the only non reference 980ti that will fit in my case so I just ordered one. Next Monday is my birthday anyway so happy birthday to me


I think you can use the MSI backplate with the EK block, just as long as you have screws that are long enough


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wirefox*
> 
> I have a 74.0% asic on order
> 
> check out the EVGA Forum Kingpin fourm
> 
> apparently higher asic = hard to OC = so better on air
> lower ASIC = better for OCZ
> 
> been red for a while and didn't realize they don't ocz as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as I bought a block too
> 
> would love to hear more about modded bios for this card and if it helps with ocz
> 
> wirefox


No.

Higher ASIC is almost always better on Air. But too high of an ASIC is detrimental to XOC as leakage can prove to be a problem when pumping lots of volts.

There is no modded bios available for the KPE. There is the XOC bios supplied by vince, but that actually lowers your maximum core clock as there's some fancy tweaks in there to allow much better points. Think around 100-200 extra points in 3DMark at similar clock speeds.


----------



## caenlen

I love my 980 ti, I do I really do.

One problem. I notice gaming has a lot more texture pop ins than I remember with my 290x. Is that because of the 512 bit bus? Doesn't make sense, cause I am stable at 8ghz vram and 1.5ghz core on my 980 ti.

Has anyone else coming from a 512 bit card noticed this or is just some sort of placebo effect?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I love my 980 ti, I do I really do.
> 
> One problem. I notice gaming has a lot more texture pop ins than I remember with my 290x. Is that because of the 512 bit bus? Doesn't make sense, cause I am stable at 8ghz vram and 1.5ghz core on my 980 ti.
> 
> Has anyone else coming from a 512 bit card noticed this or is just some sort of placebo effect?


Sure you aren't seeing artifacts from a borderline overclock?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Sure you aren't seeing artifacts from a borderline overclock?


Nah, it's just like slow pop in of graphics I never remember seeing before, like in blops 2 or Ryse Son of Rome, the gladiators armor take a miliecond longer to load than I remember, its kind of annoying

does it even at stock clocks. it might jus be placebo effect i dunno


----------



## Rena

Got my new 980 Ti HYBRID from EVGA's RMA service (sent my first one back for a leak in the radiator). To my surprise they sent me a brand new unopened one. This one overclocks much better than my last one. I finally got it to 1512 MHz stable with the custom SC BIOS.

FS score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6249959


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> Got my new 980 Ti HYBRID from EVGA's RMA service (sent my first one back for a leak in the radiator). To my surprise they sent me a brand new unopened one. This one overclocks much better than my last one. I finally got it to 1512 MHz stable with the custom SC BIOS.
> 
> FS score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6249959


How come your core clock is only 1212? my is 1274 but only boosts to 1502 core... >.> doesnt break 64 celisus tho so i can't complain, just weird.


----------



## hertz9753

Maxwell is different.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Yes reference card. I think nvflash has problem with the vendor or something. I can't get it flash a evga bios. I guess i could copy the settings too.
> *
> Did you sell your 980 ti?*


Yep.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joe-Gamer*
> 
> What happened to it?


I have it traded + $200 cash for a 290 and a 290X. I may have made a mistake really. But I can't for the life of me pick a waterblock for it locally at a decent price.

And am looking for a quad set-up.

That's a very good card.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> No.
> 
> Higher ASIC is almost always better on Air. But too high of an ASIC is detrimental to XOC as leakage can prove to be a problem when pumping lots of volts.
> 
> There is no modded bios available for the KPE. There is the XOC bios supplied by vince, but that actually lowers your maximum core clock as there's some fancy tweaks in there to allow much better points. Think around 100-200 extra points in 3DMark at similar clock speeds.


thanks - i will have a block on the way too.. makes me wonder how much I'll get out of the car v reference card... :/


----------



## whitesedan

After testing and using a Gigabyte 980, EVGA 980 Ti ACX SC+, I'm now an owner of a Gigabyte 980 Ti G1.... Quiet and OC better then the EVGA..


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Yep.
> I have it traded + $200 cash for a 290 and a 290X. I may have made a mistake really. But I can't for the life of me pick a waterblock for it locally at a decent price.
> 
> And am looking for a quad set-up.
> 
> That's a very good card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitesedan*
> 
> After testing and using a Gigabyte 980, EVGA 980 Ti ACX SC+, I'm now an owner of a Gigabyte 980 Ti G1.... Quiet and OC better then the EVGA..


yeah i love the gigabyte windforce cards in general, 100% fan speed and its not even that loud







im at 1500 core no voltage and still dont break 64 celsius ever.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> yeah i love the gigabyte windforce cards in general, 100% fan speed and its not even that loud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im at 1500 core no voltage and still dont break 64 celsius ever.


Def can't wait to play on mine!!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> What error is nvflash giving when trying? Did you use the "nvflash --protectoff" syntax?


This error: pcie subsystem mismatch


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/300_50#post_24277612

You will need to override the checks.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/300_50#post_24277612
> 
> You will need to override the checks.


Thanks for the link, but i can't get anything to work sigh i feel so stupid. Have to look into it more.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all, I have two GTX980 Ti ACX2.0+ from EVGA with stock frequency.
I have flashed the superclocked bios of the superclocked model but I have some instability, how this can be possible?
The superclocked version only bump up the frequency by 100MHz and both my cards has 75% ASIC.


----------



## fyzzz

I will try copy the settings from the max air bios to my bios and see how that goes instead.

Update: 1470 seems to be doable now with 1.25v. It almost did 1500, but as soon it hit 66c, valley blackscreened and continued the benchmark. Same thing happened with 1484 at 66c once again.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

65c can sometimes soft throttle. Issue is it drops voltage and your clock can stay the same which makes you unstable. Also Valley is the weakest stability tester to use.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 65c can sometimes soft throttle. Issue is it drops voltage and your clock can stay the same which makes you unstable. Also Valley is the weakest stability tester to use.


Okay. So which program should i test stability with? I can run 1500 no problem through firestrike, but that isn't probably a good stabilty tester either, but also the temperture only reaches 58c. Should i just play a game like crysis 3 or something?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Heaven for a benchmark program.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Heaven for a benchmark program.


Ok. I have now tested heaven upscaled to 1440p at 1474/1903 1.25v, no crashes or wierd fps. Max temperature was 68c with the blower fan at 100%.


----------



## mus1mus

Drivers can make or break your OC. One thing I hated about nVidia tbh.

Older drivers seem to allow higher clocks.


----------



## Koniakki

Hey guys, after some debating of whether I should skip Maxwell or not(I wan going to skip it probably), I finally gave in since a friend of mine got interested in my 780Ti and sold it.

I pulled the trigger on a Gainward 980Ti GS OC. I would appreciate it if any users who own this card can provide their info/experiences on the card. So far reviews/test I read looks positive.

Thanks!


----------



## gpvecchi

Which bios should I use for a 980 Ti Hybrid? The one for watercooling? Thanks!


----------



## fyzzz

I'm done messing with my 980 ti...for now. It does 1460 at 1.23v and 1475 at 1.25v. I can't run that anyways because of the cooler. I'm happy with those clocks and can hopefully run those clock under water or higher. I feel temp limited right now and wow is the cooler loud at 100%. My asic is 'only 71%', but i think this card clocks decent anyway. I'm excited to get it under water and be able to run those clocks without throttling and with silence.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm done messing with my 980 ti...for now. It does 1460 at 1.23v and 1475 at 1.25v. I can't run that anyways because of the cooler. I'm happy with those clocks and can hopefully run those clock under water or higher. I feel temp limited right now and wow is the cooler loud at 100%. My asic is 'only 71%', but i think this card clocks decent anyway. I'm excited to get it under water and be able to run those clocks without throttling and with silence.


Nice job.

What happens to the 290 now? That gem will get some interested heads for sure!


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Nice job.
> 
> What happens to the 290 now? That gem will get some interested heads for sure!


Will probably keep it. I have a second rig. But if i'm going to use in there, i will need a better psu. Atleast i got to max it out on water before i switched it out.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm done messing with my 980 ti...for now. It does 1460 at 1.23v and 1475 at 1.25v. I can't run that anyways because of the cooler. I'm happy with those clocks and can hopefully run those clock under water or higher. I feel temp limited right now and wow is the cooler loud at 100%. My asic is 'only 71%', but i think this card clocks decent anyway. I'm excited to get it under water and be able to run those clocks without throttling and with silence.


I bet you will get 1490-1500 out of it on water @ 1.26v


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I bet you will get 1490-1500 out of it on water @ 1.26v


Thats what I am gonna have to do as well.


----------



## mus1mus

1500/2000 on a reference blower is even possible.







but me a deaf and only see numbers


----------



## Dry Bonez

Hey, Do these cards run naturally hot? Besides that, i really want to know if running my Gigabyte g1 980ti @ 75-80% fan speed while gaming bad for the card? I do it to cool down, but in reality, is it doing more harm than good? Please let me know.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Hey, Do these cards run naturally hot? Besides that, i really want to know if running my Gigabyte g1 980ti @ 75-80% fan speed while gaming bad for the card? I do it to cool down, but in reality, is it doing more harm than good? Please let me know.


GM200 does put out the heat, so yes it can run hot if not tamed.

Running the fan at those speeds is fine, no issue there.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> GM200 does put out the heat, so yes it can run hot if not tamed.
> 
> Running the fan at those speeds is fine, no issue there.


But i game ALOT man, you sure it is not harming the gpu?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> But i game ALOT man, you sure it is not harming the gpu?


Set the fan to 0% and it will.


----------



## skkane

How would running a fan too high damage a gpu?


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> How would running a fan too high damage a gpu?


Don't know, maybe he's concerned about the fan wearing out prematurely?


----------



## skkane

Yes, that would make sense. I bet gigabyte tested the card / heatsink for a good ammount of time running at 100% fan speeds. The most damage would be done to your ears.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> Don't know, maybe he's concerned about the fan wearing out prematurely?


Well, if a fan dies, the card dies. Both will be grounds for RMA.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes, that would make sense. I bet gigabyte tested the card / heatsink for a good ammount of time running at 100% fan speeds. The most damage would be done to your ears.


True.

Also, never had a case of a dead fan in any gpus I have had my hands on. Only broken blades.


----------



## hertz9753

I had a fan quit on a GTX 780 Classy. Fans can go out at any speed.


----------



## 4thKor

I have a 580 that I have to give the back fan a nudge to get it going sometimes.


----------



## Dry Bonez

So im ok with tthe fan speed that high while gaming then, right? I am just asking if it is good and wont do more harm than good. I was thinking maybe the fan speed that high puts stress on the gpu


----------



## FreeElectron

Guys
Which 980 TI should i get?
I am now considering the (2x) Gigabyte G1.
Is it good? Any known issues?
Better alternatives? (air cooled)
Better alternatives? (custom water cooling)?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Guys
> Which 980 TI should i get?
> I am now considering the (2x) Gigabyte G1.
> Is it good? Any known issues?
> Better alternatives? (air cooled)
> Better alternatives? (custom water cooling)?


Single card the Gigabyte G1 seems to be one of the best cards on average (still, silicon lottery) outside of the Kingpin.

If you are going SLI, water cooled should be considered. The 980 ti is a pretty hot card. Unless you have a very open case with really good airflow and don't mind fan noise, water cooling is advisable. In which case you have some options.

The easiest and most cost effective is getting two EVGA GTX 980 ti Hybrids. The Hybrids come with an AIO water cooler pre installed. As long as you have two 120mm mounting points, you should be good to go. This is a much cheaper and far less labor intensive solution vs going custom loop and will be much cooler and quieter (and likely slightly better performing due to better thermals) than SLI on air. They are also great for small cases and SLI due to the blower/AIO design (very little hot air goes from the card to the case or another card).

If you don't mind the cost and the build hours required for a custom loop you can get whatever card you want, as long as there is water block for it. https://shop.ekwb.com/water-blocks/vga-blocks/full-cover-for-nvidia-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-titan-x-series Again, be sure to do your research before you commit to this route.

I just built my first custom loop and it was a not as fun as I had imagined.


----------



## snaf2k

I just switched from Zotac Amp! Extreme cards to EVGA SC+ 4995 KR should be getting next week for heatkiller xl waterblocks will post for sure how it clocks


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Single card the Gigabyte G1 seems to be one of the best cards on average (still, silicon lottery) outside of the Kingpin.
> 
> If you are going SLI, water cooled should be considered. The 980 ti is a pretty hot card. Unless you have a very open case with really good airflow and don't mind fan noise, water cooling is advisable. In which case you have some options.
> 
> The easiest and most cost effective is getting two EVGA GTX 980 ti Hybrids. The Hybrids come with an AIO water cooler pre installed. As long as you have two 120mm mounting points, you should be good to go. This is a much cheaper and far less labor intensive solution vs going custom loop and will be much cooler and quieter (and likely slightly better performing due to better thermals) than SLI on air. They are also great for small cases and SLI due to the blower/AIO design (very little hot air goes from the card to the case or another card).
> 
> If you don't mind the cost and the build hours required for a custom loop you can get whatever card you want, as long as there is water block for it. https://shop.ekwb.com/water-blocks/vga-blocks/full-cover-for-nvidia-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-titan-x-series Again, be sure to do your research before you commit to this route.
> 
> I just built my first custom loop and it was a not as fun as I had imagined.


Actually, i was thinking SLI on air with custom fan curve.
If i were to go water cooling then i would probably just go full custom.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Guys
> Which 980 TI should i get?
> I am now considering the (2x) Gigabyte G1.
> Is it good? Any known issues?
> Better alternatives? (air cooled)
> Better alternatives? (custom water cooling)?


G1 is where it's at.
Blocks are now made for them and they typically clock pretty good out of the box.


----------



## Velathawen

I don't think my 980Ti Gaming from MSI can handle SLI on stock cooling, it already artifacts on the hotter days if I don't use a more aggressive fan curve. Running [email protected] right now I'm running the fan at ~80% just to keep the temps down.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Drivers can make or break your OC. One thing I hated about nVidia tbh.
> 
> Older drivers seem to allow higher clocks.


I tested this today and it seems to be true. I tried the 353.49 drivers and i could run heaven at 1470 mhz instead of 1460 that was about the max before on 1.23v. Also my waterblock is now ordered, so it should come this week.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I tested this today and it seems to be true. I tried the 353.49 drivers and i could run heaven at 1470 mhz instead of 1460 that was about the max before on 1.23v. Also my waterblock is now ordered, so it should come this week.


I got better Heaven-Scores with Windows-10-Pro-Build-10568-x64 + GeForce v358.59 : Click

... and Valley-Score as well: Click

I was even able to push the clocks a bit further to Base: 1447 , Boost: 1599 , Memory 8500, but it was not 100% stable.


----------



## PinballWizard2

Can any EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid owners here who have flashed their BIOS advise as to which modded BIOS they used?


----------



## Noirgheos

Is anybody else getting lower FPS in the Witcher 3 after patch 1.10?


----------



## Joe-Gamer

I saw something saying 1.10 is a buggy update.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Is anybody else getting lower FPS in the Witcher 3 after patch 1.10?


Yes. Even when it's showing high FPS values, the experience is like the FPS are a lot lower after the latest patch.


----------



## fyzzz

I have a question which is the best driver to use with these cards? I tried the 353.49 driver, which allowed a bit higher clock and the 358.50 driver, which could not run at the same speed. I was running firestrike ultra and tried the 358.50 driver because a wanted a full valid score, but it was a no go.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Hi, someone can help me, my 980 ti with +87mv do 1.485 MHz at 1.180v in GPU-Z, why this max voltage?, how can go higher with voltage?


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Hi, someone can help me, my 980 ti with +87mv do 1.485 MHz at 1.180v in GPU-Z, why this max voltage?, how can go higher with voltage?


Which type of 980 Ti are you using? For example, I am using the MSI Lightning.


----------



## Thetbrett

i refuse to partake in a 17gb "patch".


----------



## Wolfsbora

I've had a different experience since the patch. The game actually runs much smoother on my LG 34UC97 and the textures stand out much better.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> Which type of 980 Ti are you using? For example, I am using the MSI Lightning.


Hi Sphere07, i have a Zotac Amp! Omega edition, and oc with AB.


----------



## Metros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> Which type of 980 Ti are you using? For example, I am using the MSI Lightning.


Do you run SLI, also is there a chance for a picture, I am going to get two GTX 980ti Lightnings overclocked

What are your temperatures on air and what fan speed

Thanks


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Yes. Even when it's showing high FPS values, the experience is like the FPS are a lot lower after the latest patch.


I don't see performance downgrade using a GTX980 Ti SLI on 4K+ (1200P 4x DSR)


----------



## gpvecchi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinballWizard2*
> 
> Can any EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid owners here who have flashed their BIOS advise as to which modded BIOS they used?


I asked for the same, but nobody answered...


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> I asked for the same, but nobody answered...


Your own BIOS would be ideal.


----------



## devilhead

Hi there, i have 980ti hof with bitspower waterblock, i can play games 1550 stable, benchmarks 1560-70mhz on stock voltage ~1.19v. After giving voltage to card up to 1.23v, 1.25v....all the way to 1.35v doesn't help at all with overclock, same overclock, any mhz more, just voltage rises. So what i should do? Get some other bios? Card doesn't go over 30c.


----------



## Xevi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hi there, i have 980ti hof with bitspower waterblock, i can play games 1550 stable, benchmarks 1560-70mhz on stock voltage ~1.19v. After giving voltage to card up to 1.23v, 1.25v....all the way to 1.35v doesn't help at all with overclock, same overclock, any mhz more, just voltage rises. So what i should do? Get some other bios? Card doesn't go over 30c.










1.28v ~8/10º = 1622mhz


----------



## sblantipodi

My GTX980 Ti SLI is cool but is not enough for 4K


----------



## snaf2k

damn thats a sick watercooling reservoir+radiator... even has ice in it


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My GTX980 Ti SLI is cool but is not enough for 4K


wow so many people using ONE 980 ti for 4K and for you even SLI not working... what are you running in 4K?


----------



## Somasonic

I would hate to run 4k on a single card. Even with two it seems to be a compromise - you can have 60fps or max settings, but not both. At least this was my experience. I'm just glad I was able to do it via DSR rather than be stuck with a disappointing 4k experience


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinballWizard2*
> 
> Can any EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid owners here who have flashed their BIOS advise as to which modded BIOS they used?


I have had my Hybrid for a week and I have it at 1500 with no additional volts. Have not crashed it yet. I will not change bios. I am to old to worry about benchmarks and an extra 2-5 fps. If I can't play a game at 1500mhz I can't play at 1550.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Somasonic*
> 
> I would hate to run 4k on a single card. Even with two it seems to be a compromise - you can have 60fps or max settings, but not both. At least this was my experience. I'm just glad I was able to do it via DSR rather than be stuck with a disappointing 4k experience


so what is the max res on your monitor?

And what 60 fps experience did you have? Did you turn off VSync? Does monitor support Nvidia G-sync?

As far as I tried DSR on 1080p monitor it really didn't make any difference so I guesses it's the option for people who run 4k monitor but play game at lower resolution and use DSR to compensate for it.. but if monitor can't support higher than 1080p than no DSR will help with that..


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> so what is the max res on your monitor?
> 
> And what 60 fps experience did you have? Did you turn off VSync? Does monitor support Nvidia G-sync?
> 
> As far as I tried DSR on 1080p monitor it really didn't make any difference so I guesses it's the option for people who run 4k monitor but play game at lower resolution and use DSR to compensate for it.. but if monitor can't support higher than 1080p than no DSR will help with that..


2x DSR with no MSAA is better than MSAAx8 and is easier to run.


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> so what is the max res on your monitor?
> 
> And what 60 fps experience did you have? Did you turn off VSync? Does monitor support Nvidia G-sync?
> 
> As far as I tried DSR on 1080p monitor it really didn't make any difference so I guesses it's the option for people who run 4k monitor but play game at lower resolution and use DSR to compensate for it.. but if monitor can't support higher than 1080p than no DSR will help with that..


My monitor is 1440p at 60Hz. It's not GSync and I play with VSync on to avoid tearing. At 1440p everything is silky smooth but using DSR to run at 4k is not.


----------



## snaf2k

since it doesn't support g-sync - - start by turning off vsync and report the 60 fps problem again.. a lot of cases where frames are lmited to refresh rate around


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hi there, i have 980ti hof with bitspower waterblock, i can play games 1550 stable, benchmarks 1560-70mhz on stock voltage ~1.19v. After giving voltage to card up to 1.23v, 1.25v....all the way to 1.35v doesn't help at all with overclock, same overclock, any mhz more, just voltage rises. So what i should do? Get some other bios? Card doesn't go over 30c.


kitguru.net || K|NGP|N: Overvoltaging alone does not help 'Maxwell' to overclock


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> My GTX980 Ti SLI is cool but is not enough for 4K


Not sure about 4K but 980ti sli CRUSHES 3440x1440 . I'm in love .....


----------



## Somasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Not sure about 4K but 980ti sli CRUSHES 3440x1440 . I'm in love .....


I'd love to try a 34" G-Sync IPS monitor at that res. Nice


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Not sure about 4K but 980ti sli CRUSHES 3440x1440 . I'm in love .....


Indeed it does


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> Not sure about 4K but 980ti sli *CRUSHES* 3440x1440 . I'm in love .....


Do you get 120+ frames on maximum graphics settings?


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey,

so I installed the Hybrid kit on my 980Ti on Sunday (pic below) and wanted to ask you for some cosmetic clean up changes or what else can I do to perfect the look of my rig







any suggestions that don't break my bank are welcome







Thanks all


----------



## funfordcobra

backplate would help


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> backplate would help


Yeah, I wanted that, but EKWB states, that the backplates cant be used without a waterblock and EVGA backplates, well, they have too much "holes" in them and I wanted to go for a clean look


----------



## rhymer362

Get a Evga backplate and get some either white or clear 3m thick vinyl protection tape and paint it. A whit backplate would really help the looks of it


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Get a Evga backplate and get some either white or clear 3m thick vinyl protection tape and paint it. A whit backplate would really help the looks of it


So just the EVGA backplate and spray paint it white? Sounds interesting... I might get the TitanX backplate though, because for some stupid reason the 980ti backplate costs 27€ while TitanX costs 20€, and they are exactly the same (except branding)...


----------



## rhymer362

I was saying if you didn't like all the holes to cover it up with that thick 3m stuff but yea you could spray and backplate made for that white. Just back sure you sand paper it up or bead blast it to give paint something to adhere to


----------



## rhymer362

I think it would look great


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> I think it would look great


Ah, now I understand... may I ask why 3mm thick?


----------



## rhymer362

I also think if you could find some of that white water tubing no kink stuff and put that on your water lines that would look great too or maybe the mod smart. 1/2 inch white cable sleeving!


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> I also think if you could find some of that white water tubing no kink stuff and put that on your water lines that would look great too or maybe the mod smart. 1/2 inch white cable sleeving!


The white water tubing no king stuff is on order today


----------



## rhymer362

Cool post some pics when done. Btw do any of you know how to add rep points. I need some and another guy that has been pm Ing me so I can post some extra stuff I have left over from my build ?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Cool post some pics when done. Btw do any of you know how to add rep points. I need some and another guy that has been pm Ing me so I can post some extra stuff I have left over from my build ?


Don't forget, rep = reputation.







You have to earn rep by being a good member of the community. Helping other members is the most effective way. Don't be afraid to give people rep, it'll show that you recognized their help. Sometimes simply being polite will earn you rep. I hope that helps explain it!


----------



## rhymer362

How do you exactly give it though?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> How do you exactly give it though?


Press/click on the REP+ button that is in the same post from which you'd like to give rep. See below:


----------



## max883




----------



## rhymer362

Oh ok thanks. Must be a pc site deal


----------



## max883

ASIC 65.4% Bad overclocker. temp is about the same as Standar gamer.

Returning card for refound

Edit!: There is a reason why there is not a sinlge youtube or any other review. don't even bother!


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> ASIC 65.4% Bad overclocker. temp is about the same as Standar gamer.
> 
> Returning card for refound
> 
> Edit!: There is a reason why there is not a sinlge youtube or any other review. don't even bother!


ASIC no longer play a big role with these cards. OC ability may also depend on the user.

Clearly not grounds for RMA nor refund. If you are into that kind of thing, you shouldve bought the Kingpin that is priced according to ASIC quality.

My used-to-be-card, a reference has an ASIC of 68ish clocks to 1500/2000+ without artifacts.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> ASIC 65.4% Bad overclocker. temp is about the same as Standar gamer.
> 
> Returning card for refound
> 
> Edit!: There is a reason why there is not a sinlge youtube or any other review. don't even bother!


Unless you ordered on Amazon, don't count on a refund.

While it isn't exactly kosher, I have to sympathize a little. I originally had a 980 ti Hybrid that OC'd to a whopping 1408Mhz and no further. Sometimes you get a stinker and it stucks. Luckily this was right after the ti came out and I just broke even on eBay (gotta love supply and demand).


----------



## pctechguyzach

Hi Everyone

Luck of the draw here with my Classified. asic 79% Stock boost of 1430 mhz

oc'd with no added votage @1529MHZ! +100/+300

Update as i have just learned the classified runs higher stock voltages.


----------



## mus1mus

Don't be too excited. Run Heaven.









Actually, getting a good score in FS is also a good test. t'was very finicky with my OC last time I checked.


----------



## pctechguyzach

I have actually tested two cards this being the one i kept. difference on asic was 74 vs 79.

74 card could not oc past +100 w/o Voltage.


----------



## pctechguyzach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Don't be too excited. Run Heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, getting a good score in FS is also a good test. t'was very finicky with my OC last time I checked.


Too true sir

3 hours of Witcher 3
10+ 3d mark11
and doing my runs of FS now.

so far so good

P21394

file:///C:/Users/Tiger%20Pants/Desktop/NVIDIA%20GeForce%20GTX%20980%20Ti%20video%20card%20benchmark%20result%20-%20Intel%20Core%20i7-4790K,ASUSTeK%20COMPUTER%20INC.%20MAXIMUS%20VII%20HEROn3.html

FS 17253

At the very least i think i got a good card.


----------



## mus1mus

The number of people that got lucky with these cards is actually quite good. So yeah.

1500/2000 is pretty doable.


----------



## pctechguyzach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> The number of people that got lucky with these cards is actually quite good. So yeah.
> 
> 1500/2000 is pretty doable.


good to know. going to keep pushing it and see where i end up. if i want to go water the 780ti classy waterblocks fit our cards?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pctechguyzach*
> 
> good to know. going to keep pushing it and see where i end up. if i want to go water the 780ti classy waterblocks fit our cards?


It is the non-Ti 780 Classy block that will fit a 980 Ti Classy. I just picked one up myself.


----------



## pctechguyzach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> It is the non-Ti 780 Classy block that will fit a 980 Ti Classy. I just picked one up myself.


Thanks for the reply. I am going to order one now


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pctechguyzach*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I am going to order one now


Awesome! Let us know what kind of numbers you can pull after you get the block installed. I have to redo my hard tube loop so it'll be a little bit before I get it back under water again.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pctechguyzach*
> 
> Hi Everyone
> 
> Luck of the draw here with my Classified. asic 79% Stock boost of 1430 mhz
> 
> oc'd with no extra votage @1529MHZ!
> 
> +100/+300


Maybe im the only one that noticed it, but last i knew 1.212 isn't stock 980ti voltage unless Classifieds default higher voltage then others. Otherwise I can run the same clock +200 more memory at that voltage too.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Maybe im the only one that noticed it, but last i knew 1.212 isn't stock 980ti voltage unless Classifieds default higher voltage then others. Otherwise I can run the same clock +200 more memory at that voltage too.


Classifieds allow for a setting called Overboost in Precision X that gives an extra oomph to voltage.

I could be wrong, but I have a feeling that is what he's running.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Well kinda defeats the purpose of saying "no extra voltage" lol. Otherwise most cards that can surpass 1500 can hit that easily at that voltage.


----------



## pctechguyzach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Well kinda defeats the purpose of saying "no extra voltage" lol. Otherwise most cards that can surpass 1500 can hit that easily at that voltage.


Hey sorry about that guys. I really had no idea about the overboost thing. I guess what i should say is achieved on no added voltage. I am using afterburner the only thing i have touched is the +100/+300 and a custom fan profile... wolf how does the overboost work? and can i turn it off.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Well kinda defeats the purpose of saying "no extra voltage" lol. Otherwise most cards that can surpass 1500 can hit that easily at that voltage.


Not necessarily, Classifieds come from the factory set that way since they are basically pre-binned and are basically guaranteed to run at higher voltages without frying. There is no aftermarket BIOS modifications to the card so technically he's not wrong.

Edit: Just saw your reply @pctechguyzach, Overboost is a setting in Precision X on the right side of the app. If you are using Afterburner, I'm going to assume that it doesn't recognize it the same way as EVGA's software so the voltage is most likely unlocked on other software (just an assumption as I have not tried it).


----------



## pctechguyzach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Not necessarily, Classifieds come from the factory set that way since they are basically pre-binned and are basically guaranteed to run at higher voltages without frying. There is no aftermarket BIOS modifications to the card so technically he's not wrong.
> 
> Edit: Just saw your reply @pctechguyzach, Overboost is a setting in Precision X on the right side of the app. If you are using Afterburner, I'm going to assume that it doesn't recognize it the same way as EVGA's software so the voltage is most likely unlocked on other software (just an assumption as I have not tried it).


Thanks for the info had no clue. Man that is really bursting my bubble here. I was definitely stoked on the "stock Voltage" thing, i did not even think to look what it was logged at because i didn't add any in afterburner. oh well. Il try precision with it off and re post later. I will definitely let you know how the oc goes under water. Might be a couple weeks as im swapping out my xspc kit for a true custom loop.


----------



## mus1mus

You are also perfcapped. (it's just now that I bothered looking at your post)









Vrel and VOP. Both relates to Voltage.









http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/gpuz-perfcap-orange-field-vop-question.204193/


----------



## Lao Tzu

I have a problem, when i set my Zotac to 1500 Core, the vCore down to 1.180v and Core to 1300, its downclocking automatic...


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> I have a problem, when i set my Zotac to 1500 Core, the vCore down to 1.180v and Core to 1300, its downclocking automatic...


Either thermal throttling or it doesn't have enough juice to stay at your desired clock.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> I have a problem, when i set my Zotac to 1500 Core, the vCore down to 1.180v and Core to 1300, its downclocking automatic...
> 
> 
> 
> Either thermal throttling or it doesn't have enough juice to stay at your desired clock.
Click to expand...

This or the game that you are playing is poorly optimized.

To check if it is a thermal throttle then you will need to enable an OSD (Like the one in MSI Afterburner) in game so that you can monitor temps and clocks.
It's important to note that in windows environment the cards automatically downlclocks (unless configured otherwise?).


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> This or the game that you are playing is poorly optimized.
> 
> To check if it is a thermal throttle then you will need to enable an OSD (Like the one in MSI Afterburner) in game so that you can monitor temps and clocks.
> It's important to note that in windows environment the cards automatically downlclocks (unless configured otherwise?).


The temps dont go higher than 66°C at 1485 MHz vCore +87


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> The temps dont go higher than 66°C at 1485 MHz vCore +87


The ti can sometimes soft throttle at 65° I've noticed.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> The ti can sometimes soft throttle at 65° I've noticed.


Yup. The first thermal choke occurs between 60-65C


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> The ti can sometimes soft throttle at 65° I've noticed.


Yeah it does. It's one of my biggest issues with the card. The heat is the other issue. My card gets so much hotter than my old gtx 970. Like 10C hotter on AVG. I have to keep it below 1.16 volts to keep it below 75C while playing games at 4k. 4k just uses so much utilization and causes the cards to get hot fast. The Witcher 3 is a perfect example of this. Other than that it is a beast of a card.


----------



## NightmareGSX

Got three of them on water. I'll post GPU-Z validation once rig is up and running. Felt bad retiring my old Titans.







[/URL]


----------



## Micko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> The ti can sometimes soft throttle at 65° I've noticed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> Yup. The first thermal choke occurs between 60-65C


I have MSI 980 Ti Gaming which has its first throttle point at 63C. *However, if I add +40mV in Afterburner (1.224V), first throttle point doesn't happen until 71C !* If the room temp is not not higher than 25C, card will almost never reach it. I have to keep my fan curve steep though - 50% up to 40C and 100% at 65C.

Interesting thing is that if I max the voltage (+87mV), first throttle point will once again go back to 63C.


----------



## snaf2k

Are you using custom bios? Because power limit 125% is like 460w.. must be damn hot


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> Are you using custom bios? Because power limit 125% is like 460w.. must be damn hot


Say whaaa. 125% is 375w of a 300w card.
312.5w on the MSI.


----------



## Micko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> Are you using custom bios? Because power limit 125% is like 460w.. must be damn hot


Yes I do. I edited the bios to allow for 125% PL. But I very rarely see it go over 105% in the games I play. Seen it go up to 116% in Star Wars Battlefront in 4K.

I don't see any temperature difference between stock bios with power target at 110% and this custom one.
Speaking of temperature, I feel that Twin Frozr cooler MSI used is not adequate for this card. I wish I had bought G1 instead, but I feared I might get one with coil whine.


----------



## snaf2k

Gotcha.. idk i rounded to 460w comparing to custom bios on first page. It mentioned something about 110%=375w and 120%=450w but i could be wrong


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> Gotcha.. idk i rounded to 460w comparing to custom bios on first page. It mentioned something about 110%=375w and 120%=450w but i could be wrong


That was a modded SC Bios for 425w @121%. Which means the pci-e supply was modified in the bios to supply more power.


----------



## pctechguyzach

1.212v 1550 mhz core / 2000 Mhz memory stable and still going. max temp 64 degress

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10429631


----------



## Ally1987

What the **** is happening? Now I can't score more than 12k point on graphic score?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6281266

I could reach 20k without any problems before.. Is it becuase of the new drivers maybe?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pctechguyzach*
> 
> 1.212v 1550 mhz core / 2000 Mhz memory stable and still going. max temp 64 degress
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10429631


Should run the new benchmark from 3dmark, that's a old one.


----------



## pctechguyzach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Should run the new benchmark from 3dmark, that's a old one.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/8989124

this one? did alright for a single, Waiting for a second classy card + water blocks.


----------



## sticks435

Hey guys, maybe there is a better thread for this, but is there a way to increase the max voltage without setting it to a single value when in max 3d clocks? My stock voltage only goes up to 1.237 and I'd like to increase the range, but still allow me to move it up and down while I test for my max overclock. I've been in MBT and compared my stock bios with some on the first page and in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell and the settings for voltage seem to differ. The BIOS's on the first page only change the first 2 rows on the voltage tab, while that link recommends changing the first 4, plus a bunch further down. The 980Ti's don't appear to have rows 2 and 3. I'm thinking that just setting row 1 to the max voltage I want and leaving everything else in the table the same might do this? I've got a 980Ti Hybrid, so not sure what max safe voltage is. 1.25 maybe?


----------



## jamalgq

Still learning here but...

I just received my evga 980 ti to replace an sli 970 ftw setup. (I sold my sli setup for basically full retail and bought a 4k tv recently, thus the move to a 980 ti which will soon be sli as well)

But I am learning about a custom bios. I did set up a custom one from the first post done by shyster to increase the voltage and then went into afterburner to see what it could do
3d mark
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6282796
settings
hwmonitor
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jamalgq/media/hwmonitor_zpsnoaikebu.jpg.html
afterburner
http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jamalgq/media/afterburner_zpsbym138hq.jpg.html

Can I do better? Am I missing anything, Is the card maxed out?
Any and all input (positive) is much appreciated, Thanks


----------



## dcatvn

Hi guys, I received a Galax 980 Ti oc as a gift, and now I want to get another 980 Ti for sli.

But I don't want another Galax, I prefer EVGA, will this work with 2 different brands?

Thank you


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dcatvn*
> 
> Hi guys, I received a Galax 980 Ti oc as a gift, and now I want to get another 980 Ti for sli.
> 
> But I don't want another Galax, I prefer EVGA, will this work with 2 different brands?
> 
> Thank you


As long as it is the same GPU and VRAM size then, yes it will work.
People also recommended the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Hey guys, maybe there is a better thread for this, but is there a way to increase the max voltage without setting it to a single value when in max 3d clocks? My stock voltage only goes up to 1.237 and I'd like to increase the range, but still allow me to move it up and down while I test for my max overclock. I've been in MBT and compared my stock bios with some on the first page and in this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell and the settings for voltage seem to differ. The BIOS's on the first page only change the first 2 rows on the voltage tab, while that link recommends changing the first 4, plus a bunch further down. The 980Ti's don't appear to have rows 2 and 3. I'm thinking that just setting row 1 to the max voltage I want and leaving everything else in the table the same might do this? I've got a 980Ti Hybrid, so not sure what max safe voltage is. 1.25 maybe?


As long as your temps aren't getting out of control you can up the voltage. The BIOS you linked is for a 980 not a 980Ti, but I believe those additional rows are because it's an unlocked version of the BIOS from an MSI card.


----------



## jamalgq

I started getting closer . I ran DDU and reinstalled the drivers from scratch
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/sd/3449512/sd/3363968
The 980 ti went up about 8k in the score! but is still falling below my old 970 ftw

please help I really appreciate it


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> I have MSI 980 Ti Gaming which has its first throttle point at 63C. *However, if I add +40mV in Afterburner (1.224V), first throttle point doesn't happen until 71C !* If the room temp is not not higher than 25C, card will almost never reach it. I have to keep my fan curve steep though - 50% up to 40C and 100% at 65C.
> 
> Interesting thing is that if I max the voltage (+87mV), first throttle point will once again go back to 63C.


Seems normal.

Nvidia has some pretty trick stuff in its voltage tables that MBE doesn't show you.

The throttling point seems logical, because the more volts you give it, the less headroom you have for thermal until you may start degrading the silicon. 63C seems reasonable when your overvolting by +87.


----------



## TONSCHUH

You could also try: Svet's Fermi/Kepler VBIOS/EC Tuner - [ver: 3.04y]


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> you may start degrading the silicon


source?


----------



## Alpina 7

Trying to test out my gigabyte G1 980ti but it's not working out. Anyone care to chime in and help me get her started?

im really bummed out. Was really looking forward to using my new computer today... When I start it up, sometimes it makes a click noise and turns off and on a few times. . Other times when I reboot it shows 00 on the code q. When I unplug and let sit for a min The motherboard shows a 62 on the Debug LED, scans through a whole bunch of other codes before stopping on 62. The motherboard does not post and nothing shows up on screen. I've got it up into the bios only a couple of times. And loaded Windows once. But when I go to reboot or turn it off sometimes it turns on. Sometimes just "click" and only 00 until I unplug. Also, when that happens the cpu led light comes on with the 00. The vga light with the 62... I am hoping that someone here has been through something similar or has heard of something similar and can help, any assistance or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## funfordcobra

We need to know your mobo manufacturer to decipher codes. If it does this only with your 980ti and not another card, I'd say it's a bad card unfortunately.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> What the **** is happening? Now I can't score more than 12k point on graphic score?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6281266
> 
> I could reach 20k without any problems before.. Is it becuase of the new drivers maybe?


Wipe the driver and try again.

It would be worth looking at the status of the card. It might be running at x8 or less.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Trying to test out my gigabyte G1 980ti but it's not working out. Anyone care to chime in and help me get her started?
> 
> im really bummed out. Was really looking forward to using my new computer today... When I start it up, sometimes it makes a click noise and turns off and on a few times. . Other times when I reboot it shows 00 on the code q. When I unplug and let sit for a min The motherboard shows a 62 on the Debug LED, scans through a whole bunch of other codes before stopping on 62. The motherboard does not post and nothing shows up on screen. I've got it up into the bios only a couple of times. And loaded Windows once. But when I go to reboot or turn it off sometimes it turns on. Sometimes just "click" and only 00 until I unplug. Also, when that happens the cpu led light comes on with the 00. The vga light with the 62... I am hoping that someone here has been through something similar or has heard of something similar and can help, any assistance or suggestions are greatly appreciated.


Unplug the GPU and do a BIOS reset. Verify that the mobo/cpu are working properly.


----------



## cookiesowns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> source?


Common sense?......

Assuming constant voltage and constant current, if temps go up your silicon is more than likely to degrade. There's some scientific study some where stating that by lowering your temps 10C you double the life span.


----------



## rhymer362

Could be dust in your pci slot or card not fully engaged. I would check those things as in bad connection before ruling on a bad card. Not saying it isn't just check that first!


----------



## Ally1987

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ally1987*
> 
> What the **** is happening? Now I can't score more than 12k point on graphic score?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6281266
> 
> I could reach 20k without any problems before.. Is it becuase of the new drivers maybe?


I found out that the v-sync was on in the nvidia controlpanel. I turned it off and everything is back to normal again.


----------



## rhymer362

Cool. I'm surprised it behaved that way!


----------



## Ally1987

yeah, same here... I think it was the new drivers that did force it to set it on.


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Metros*
> 
> Do you run SLI, also is there a chance for a picture, I am going to get two GTX 980ti Lightnings overclocked
> 
> What are your temperatures on air and what fan speed
> 
> Thanks


60c on air. Just single 980 Ti Lightning. Cost me about $1300 AUD after shipping.


----------



## fyzzz

I have now watercooled my 980 ti. I have 2x240 radiators (30mm i think) from alphacool. Fans at 1000/900 rpm and still lot's of air in the system. I ran heaven for a while and the card got to 37c, overclocked at 1460 with 1.23v. I will now push it and see if it goes further, i'm already more than happy.


----------



## intelextreme

I have two EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTWs and I am etremely happly with the temperatures while gaming. Using EVGA Precision X fan profiles can get these cards running at what to me are amazing load temps. Of course I traded up from 2 R9 290x's which always ran at 94c as throttle starts at 95c. Even though AMD's CEO has stated 95c is well within the safe operating range of those cards I admit the temps made me very uncomfortable. For those I was considering water cooling but don't see the need for these 980 Ti's. I just built the rig and got in an Acer XB270HU bprz G-Sync monitor yesterday. I have not yet had time to try it out but am looking forward to it (even though I am a bit skeptical I have read good things about the technology). Bottom line I really like these cards but admit they were an impulse buy and I likely should have waited until next year when I have a feeling Nvidia is going to come out with something revolutionary. Either way these cards are fun albiet major overkill. Once again I only finished the rig yesterday and have not had time to really see what the cards can do and have had no time to try overclocking.


----------



## -terabyte-

Are there any waterblocks for the EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTW? Last I checked there were none. I want to get 2 and overclock them but not extremely and Classified seems overkill for my situation, FTW looks like a nice middle ground but I want to water cool them (VRM too).


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> As long as your temps aren't getting out of control you can up the voltage. The BIOS you linked is for a 980 not a 980Ti, but I believe those additional rows are because it's an unlocked version of the BIOS from an MSI card.


Yes, I know as long as temps are good voltage can be high, but I want to find a good compromise between clocks and volts, without having to flash the bios every single time I want to change the voltages for testing. I know HOW to modify the BIOS, just not WHICH row in the voltage table controls the voltage range/max amount of voltage.


----------



## mbze430

Can someone tell me which current line of MSI 980 TI is reference design? I am using it with my Aquacomputer Waterblock.

Cause the EVGA SC is sucking hard!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> Can someone tell me which current line of MSI 980 TI is reference design? I am using it with my Aquacomputer Waterblock.


MSI GTX 980Ti 6GD5 uses reference PCB.


----------



## ShyGT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelextreme*
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTWs and I am etremely happly with the temperatures while gaming. Using EVGA Precision X fan profiles can get these cards running at what to me are amazing load temps. Of course I traded up from 2 R9 290x's which always ran at 94c as throttle starts at 95c. Even though AMD's CEO has stated 95c is well within the safe operating range of those cards I admit the temps made me very uncomfortable. For those I was considering water cooling but don't see the need for these 980 Ti's. I just built the rig and got in an Acer XB270HU bprz G-Sync monitor yesterday. I have not yet had time to try it out but am looking forward to it (even though I am a bit skeptical I have read good things about the technology). Bottom line I really like these cards but admit they were an impulse buy and I likely should have waited until next year when I have a feeling Nvidia is going to come out with something revolutionary. Either way these cards are fun albiet major overkill. Once again I only finished the rig yesterday and have not had time to really see what the cards can do and have had no time to try overclocking.


Though you're running 2 cards, I'm only running a single one, I just bought a Recertifed SC+ ACX 2.0+ a few weeks ago when EVGA had them for $550, I could have gone for 2, but trying to limit my spending as I have already spent more than I intended, I was gunning for a dirt cheap 970 or 780, or even a 980 if found below $350 (leave open possibility of going SLI later), but when I saw the 980 Ti for over $150 below normal retail, I couldn't help myself, as I had already justified spending upwards of $400 if it was on the right card (including some 290X 8GB models), I just got my system put together and finished yesterday as well. i5 4690K, 980 Ti, etc.

Haven't even gotten the OS installed yet, but idle temps seem to be stable on the CPU, so not to worried about first build/boot (not my first build, been building for almost 20 years) hiccups and issues.

But I was wondering, what are your gaming operating/load temps for the GPU? (what resolution are you running? I'm still stuck on 1080p, but will be occasionally powering 2 or 3 monitors, all different sizes, Primary is 27", 2nd is 40" TV, 3rd is an older 1600x900 20" display)

At least gives me an idea of what to look forward to. I'm coming up from a GTX 760 I bought almost a year ago as a side step upgrade from my pair of overclocked 560 Ti's in SLI. Temp drops (WoooHOOOO, I was so excited, borderline aroused when I saw the operating temps at full load, some games maxed at 1080p on this thing, 40-60+fps, and never breaking 65C), power consumption dropped almost in half, tad bit of performance boost in a few games (that didn't support SLI or not optimized for it, and one or two that enjoyed the 2 fold memory increase up from 1GB, Skyrim/ArmA 3 etc), now I'm going from 760 back to a 200+ Watt card (250W). Prior to the 560 Ti's I was running a single stock speed, reference style cooler GTX 470. I know CPU speed will be a big bump, i7 940 at stock to an i5 4690K, and runs WAY cooler, thats already a given.


----------



## intelextreme

Just out of curousity what can of temperatures were you getting that led you to watercool your card? I am running 2 EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTWs in SLI, a build I just completed, and have not yet had time to test it. However I am coming from twin R9 290x's, the top of which ran at 94c while gaming (95c being throttle) with the bottom in the high 80s. While the CEO of AMD has stated 95c is a safe operating temperature for the card I was uncomfortable so switched to the 980 Ti's. I am finding my top card can run in the 70s at idle and am wondering if I should consider water cooling. Therefore my question as to what temperatures you were reaching that let you to want to water cool. I have not yet had time to run the cards under load but I am not getting a good feeling given the idle temp. While I can get the temperatures down significantly using a fan profile the profile is very aggressive, kind of loud and does not get the top card to what I would consider an acceptable idle temp while under heavy fan load. Thanks.


----------



## Alpina 7

How do these look?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Yes, I know as long as temps are good voltage can be high, but I want to find a good compromise between clocks and volts, without having to flash the bios every single time I want to change the voltages for testing. I know HOW to modify the BIOS, just not WHICH row in the voltage table controls the voltage range/max amount of voltage.


Here's a quote from another user where those voltages are explained. Hopefully this is helpful.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Top line is Max allowed voltage*
> Second line is selectable voltages
> Third line is throttle voltage*


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Here's a quote from another user where those voltages are explained. Hopefully this is helpful.


Sorta yeah. The problem is I don't have those 2 extra rows on my Hybrid. I think I have to change the actual P00,P02 power state voltages.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Sorta yeah. The problem is I don't have those 2 extra rows on my Hybrid. I think I have to change the actual P00,P02 power state voltages.


I believe that means that your BIOS isn't unlocked. Like on my reference card with the stock Nvidia BIOS I can only go up to 1.243 V with software. I've had to work my OC by setting the minimum voltage for 00 and 02 because even when I changed that "max voltage" slider software would still only go to 1.243 max. It still scales the voltage down at idle, but as soon it goes from 08 to 00 or 02 it will just go straight to the minimum voltage and then find the appropriate clock in the boost table that the max boost setting allows.


----------



## Koniakki

Hey guys. I though about the cooler of my Gainward GS and its really easy to take off as is also shown in the TT review I think.

I think I will go with yellow/black theme as is my mobo. The GAINWARD letters on the side will be painted black against the yellow as shown below.

What do you think? Looks good?


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm not so happy with the default fan profile on the evga 980ti ftw. I thought the defaults were not aggressive enough with my 600 series card, seems like default reticence to cool the card has gotten worse in the 900 series. I've got msi afterbuner setup to handle it so its not a "problem", but it'd be nice of the defaults weren't sooooo lackadaisical about cooling.


----------



## Robilar

Just got my first of two.

Couple of questions:

Like the 780Ti I had at one point from MSI, you have to load the Gamer app to overclock. GPU-Z has the correct base clock in OC mode (1178) but the specs say 1279 under boost. GPU-Z say under boost 1266. Not really a big deal just odd for the stock clocks to be reported differently.

Also does ASIC play any factor in these cards? This one is at 71.2%

Thanks


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Just got my first of two.
> 
> Couple of questions:
> 
> Like the 780Ti I had at one point from MSI, you have to load the Gamer app to overclock. GPU-Z has the correct base clock in OC mode (1178) but the specs say 1279 under boost. GPU-Z say under boost 1266. Not really a big deal just odd for the stock clocks to be reported differently.
> 
> Also does ASIC play any factor in these cards? This one is at 71.2%
> 
> Thanks


People are suggesting ASIC doesn't. My MSI Gaming 6G is 71.5% almost like yours. On the stock cooler, I was able to get 1421MHz stable at 1.187v in Witcher 3, which I consider a very demanding game engine. I've tried voltages up to 1.230v but no additional overclock beyond 1421MHz would stick.

When I started water cooling the card a week ago, I am able to get up to 1490MHz at 1.230v and keep it stable in Witcher 3. I'd be interested in your experience with the 71.2% ASIC.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I believe that means that your BIOS isn't unlocked. Like on my reference card with the stock Nvidia BIOS I can only go up to 1.243 V with software. I've had to work my OC by setting the minimum voltage for 00 and 02 because even when I changed that "max voltage" slider software would still only go to 1.243 max. It still scales the voltage down at idle, but as soon it goes from 08 to 00 or 02 it will just go straight to the minimum voltage and then find the appropriate clock in the boost table that the max boost setting allows.


Yep, I think your right on this. If I just change the max voltage slider, like you said I only get 1.237 on my card. If I change the P00,P02 minimum voltage to like 1.25 or 1.275, my default boost is like 1531 lol. I'm coming from a 780 Classy where I could just use the Classy voltage tool and didn't have to mess with any BIOS editing.

I got a crap overclocker too, 70.6% ASIC, can't reach 1493 no matter what I do and can really only get 1470 with 1.237v looping Heaven at 2560x1600/8xAA/extreme Tess.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Yep, I think your right on this. If I just change the max voltage slider, like you said I only get 1.237 on my card. If I change the P00,P02 minimum voltage to like 1.25 or 1.275, my default boost is like 1531 lol. I'm coming from a 780 Classy where I could just use the Classy voltage tool and didn't have to mess with any BIOS editing.
> 
> I got a crap overclocker too, 70.6% ASIC, can't reach 1493 no matter what I do and can really only get 1470 with 1.237v looping Heaven at 2560x1600/8xAA/extreme Tess.


I've got a Zotac reference. Nothing special about it. ASIC is ~60. I'm at 1481MHz core and 3901MHz memory. 1.274V and max temp about 50°C. Still I'm happy with it.


----------



## fyzzz

I have an 71.0% asic reference card and i have it clocked right now to 1507mhz with 1.27v, without any issues. The card is under water and max it has reached is 42c. Might play around with voltages since it almost was stable at 1500 with 1.23v.


----------



## fredocini

Anyone ever use BF4 @ 1440p with 200% resolution scale as a GPU stability test?


----------



## SirKnight7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Anyone ever use BF4 @ 1440p with 200% resolution scale as a GPU stability test?


That would be a good test at those settings IMO. When I was finding my clocks I would throw everything at it and be stable, only to play a couple long rounds and have a graphics crash of some sort. I think it only happened maybe twice, but I was somewhat surprised that the stress testing didn't show any instability first. Once you're stable, back it down to 1440p with 100% res. scale and let your framerates soar to 200 for reduced hardware latency and a little headroom for the GPU load.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I've got a Zotac reference. Nothing special about it. ASIC is ~60. I'm at 1481MHz core and 3901MHz memory. 1.274V and max temp about 50°C. Still I'm happy with it.


You water cooled? That is basically the same clocks/volts and temp's as my Hybrid and I have a much higher ASIC.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

ASIC is only chip quality. Not pcb quality. The reason ASIC is a minimal importance.


----------



## Sky1683

Basically I was about to buy 2x 970s in the future but now I hot money for a 980 ti...
Is Evga SC AC+ with the custom Evga cooler a good choice? Or the reference and then perhaps in future put a water cooling block or an AIO water cooler with bracket? I am ready to run this computer for straight 3 years to 5 years.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## casper5632

I've been putting research into potentially upgrading from my ASUS 780 DCU2 (Core @ 1215) to a respectably cooled and overclocked 980 TI when cyber monday comes around. This came about because of a switch from a 1080p 60 fps monitor to a 1440p 144 fps monitor and with all the games coming out soon I want to be prepared. What kind of performance improvement would you say I could achieve from a higher end 980 TI card?


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> ASIC is only chip quality. Not pcb quality. The reason ASIC is a minimal importance.


On Maxwell ASIC matters much more than it did on previous generations.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Totally depends on the games you play. I have a 980ti at ~1500mhz core and game on a 1440p monitor. CSGO yes 144pfs easy, witcher 3 yes but on medium/high no hair works. BF4 maxed 144fps is do-able. Is it worth upgrading to 144hz if your going to have to lower in game settings making it look bad aesthetically but just run smoother? You'd be wanting 980ti sli for maxing all games at 1440p/144hz I assume.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> On Maxwell ASIC matters much more than it did on previous generations.


I think that is very well put. We've seen the majority of cards reach 8GHz on memory, so PCB quality is pretty good already. Reference VRMs are even pretty beefy on this generation.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I think that is very well put. We've seen the majority of cards reach 8GHz on memory, so PCB quality is pretty good already. Reference VRMs are even pretty beefy on this generation.


Even if the VRM's weren't, it wouldn't matter much with Maxwell since unlike Kepler, it doesn't scale with more voltage due to the extreme power efficiency Nvidia went for.


----------



## Noirgheos

So does anyone know how to raise throttle limits? I saw some posts talking about throttling at 63C...


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> So does anyone know how to raise throttle limits? I saw some posts talking about throttling at 63C...


It would have to be done in the bios.


----------



## Noirgheos

[/LIST]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> It would have to be done in the bios.


That's a pretty serious flaw with such an expensive card. Guess I'll just stick with my 390.


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> [/LIST]
> That's a pretty serious flaw with such an expensive card. Guess I'll just stick with my 390.


Well IDK how else you'd propose doing it.... do you want an analog dial that you can turn to choose the chokepoint? It's a safeguard put in place to keep people who don't know what they're doing from frying their very expensive cards.


----------



## drm8627

just bought an EVGA 980ti Hybdrid, with 2 year warranty. Will be here on monday, HAPPY DAYS!!! upgrading from a 6950 so im excited!!


----------



## fyzzz

My card is now under water and at first i thought it would run at 1500 mhz easy, it did it ran, valley, heaven and everything fine. But it wasn't long term stable, it crashed if i would game for a long time. Got to back it down to 1480 mhz, until everything ran fine again . I tested with crysis 3 upscaled to 4k with max settings (8xmsaa,very high settings etc) for 30 minutes +. The gpu usage was completely stuck at 100 and crysis used 5.7 gb of vram with those settings. So i'm pretty sure this is stable. Maybe it was a bit overkill, but i'm tired of crashes (recently had some cpu and windows problems too)


----------



## Jetlitheone

So I have the 980ti FTW and it doesn't seem like it wants to overclock much over the factory overclock...

I haven't messed with overvolt or anything much. My ASIC quality is a measly 61.9 but I'm sure that doesn't mean I'm completely out of luck. I just want to hit 1430mhz


----------



## rxl-gaming

bit late to post on this site but ive joined the 980Ti Club glad i made the transition from Radeon card to Nvidia

it have the EVGA Nvidia GTX 980Ti Superclocked+ Acx 2.0+


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> You water cooled? That is basically the same clocks/volts and temp's as my Hybrid and I have a much higher ASIC.


Yeah, I have a custom loop. My rig is in my sig. Delta at idle is ~4°C. Delta at 24/7 GPU folding is ~9°C.


----------



## Robilar

Finally picked up a G-sync monitor to go with my 980Ti. Can someone offer some feedback as to what sort of framerates I can expect with a single card in BF4 at medium to high settings?


----------



## SEALBoy

My 980 Ti Hybrid is hitting 1260 core clock/~1500 max boost clock. This is at stock voltage. Adding voltage doesn't seem to do make the card any more stable at higher clocks. Precision X lets me add +87mV but I don't think the card actually takes all that, the log from GPU-Z shows 1.187V stock and 1.224V when I overvolt, so only +37mV is going to the card.

Anyways, I'm happy with the card but a little disappointed, I really thought I'd be able to get 1300 core clock with a Hybrid. My ASIC is 81.4% so I guess don't count on your ASIC for overclocking...

In summary:
EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid
1260 core clock (+140MHz)
~1500 max boost clock
Load Temps in the 50C range
4GHz memory (+500MHz)
Power target 110%
ASIC 81.4%

Anyone have any idea what I can try to get more out of the card without modifying the hardware?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Unlock and raise the voltage. Should get you 1300 core.


----------



## SEALBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Unlock and raise the voltage. Should get you 1300 core.


What BIOS would you recommend for my card? I'm thinking this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/70#post_23992135


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Robilar*
> 
> Finally picked up a G-sync monitor to go with my 980Ti. Can someone offer some feedback as to what sort of framerates I can expect with a single card in BF4 at medium to high settings?


Really depends on the resolution. 1080p you should be able to maintain 100+. 1440 will be less.


----------



## crazysoccerman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookiesowns*
> 
> Common sense?......
> 
> Assuming constant voltage and constant current, if temps go up your silicon is more than likely to degrade. There's some scientific study some where stating that by lowering your temps 10C you double the life span.


so no source. thought so.

used google. this is what i got:
https://www.google.com/search?q=silicon+degredation

"There's some scientific study some where" isn't a source.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEALBoy*
> 
> What BIOS would you recommend for my card? I'm thinking this one: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/70#post_23992135


Export your bios from GPU-Z. You wouldn't wanna throw a bios from a different card onto yours.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Do you guys factor in boost clock for overclock?

I feel like such a noob asking that.


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone have a stock HSF I could buy?


----------



## hanzy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Do you guys factor in boost clock for overclock?
> 
> I feel like such a noob asking that.


If I am interpreting your question properly, yes.

Just got my first throttle due to power usage on my SLI setup at 1500/8000.
May have to edit BIOS to bump that up a bit.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirKnight7*
> 
> That would be a good test at those settings IMO. When I was finding my clocks I would throw everything at it and be stable, only to play a couple long rounds and have a graphics crash of some sort. I think it only happened maybe twice, but I was somewhat surprised that the stress testing didn't show any instability first. Once you're stable, back it down to 1440p with 100% res. scale and let your framerates soar to 200 for reduced hardware latency and a little headroom for the GPU load.


sounds good. That's what I've been doing so far and although the game is practically unplayable, it's good to know my g1 gaming can handle the stress. I'm running heaven benchmark maxed out at 4K dsr now and looping it.

1541 MHz and 7800 MHz memory. Everything looks good! Temps are ~75C max.


----------



## paskowitz

Any recommendations where to put a thermal sensor on a 980 ti (Classy) with a waterblock?


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Any recommendations where to put a thermal sensor on a 980 ti (Classy) with a waterblock?


What do you want to measure? The core temp is already reported to your system by the card... so unless you're looking to measure your VRMs or something, there's not much need to place another sensor anywhere.


----------



## shaolin95

Hello guys!

After almost going with a 970 SLI or a R9 390...I changed my mind and will join the 980ti club instead!
Is there any specific brand that seems to be favored?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> After almost going with a 970 SLI or a R9 390...I changed my mind and will join the 980ti club instead!
> Is there any specific brand that seems to be favored?


Depends on what you want out of your card. Personally I went with the Gigabyte G1 Gaming because it seems to have the higher overclocking potential on air. I see a lot of EVGA Classifieds and hybrids as well.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Can anyone upload their 980Ti FTW bios?

I flashed a new one and I'm not too happy with it.. and the "dual bios" has an odd fan curve... my fans dont turn off like it used to..


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazysoccerman*
> 
> so no source. thought so.
> 
> used google. this is what i got:
> https://www.google.com/search?q=silicon+degredation
> 
> "There's some scientific study some where" isn't a source.


You are able to find things via google, depending on how you google.

For an example: Click

It's the same for the evidence of a deteriorating PSU.

There is not much of a point to list most of the stuff, because a normal user without a certain background in electronics / engineering will be not able to understand it.


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.bing.com/search?q=TONSCHUH&form=PRUSEN&mkt=en-us&refig=f9a4505b3b484258b431b35d2e217a1c

What is a Google?


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.bing.com/search?q=TONSCHUH&form=PRUSEN&mkt=en-us&refig=f9a4505b3b484258b431b35d2e217a1c
> 
> What is a Google?


----------



## hertz9753

Just like Ben Stiller I'm a good Eugoogalizer.


----------



## Alpina 7

Question guys. I was trying to update my gigabyte 980ti G1 but every time the nvidia would update the card I'd go to log into the nvidia tweaked and it'll ask me to update again. Looked in the ads or remove programs and its installed 3 times. I don't get it ? It's like it's not accepting the update?

Also lots of blue artifacts on screen. Esp in black areas.


----------



## rhymer362

Can someone tell me what Evga sli bridge I need? I have a Asus rampage revenge motherboard and 2 980ti. Going to be running on the 1 and 3 slot. I was thinking I needed either a medium or long bridge.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Can someone tell me what Evga sli bridge I need? I have a Asus rampage revenge motherboard and 2 980ti. Going to be running on the 1 and 3 slot. I was thinking I needed either a medium or long bridge.


best is to measure--short is 40mm, long is 60mm, 3way is 80mm (40mm on top and bottom of the middle slot)


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Can someone tell me what Evga sli bridge I need? I have a Asus rampage revenge motherboard and 2 980ti. Going to be running on the 1 and 3 slot. I was thinking I needed either a medium or long bridge.


http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=100-2W-0023-LR

Do you own a tape measure? I would just buy a flexi and be done.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Here are the NVIDIA-Bridges, which are differently spaced: Click

... and here are the MSI-Bridges: Click

... and the ROG-Bridges are here: Click


----------



## rhymer362

Hertz 9753... I don't have the card in yet so don't really have exact measurement. I know it would get close but just using a forum for what it is for . Thanks to the rest of you that gave a helpful answer!


----------



## Amlalsulami

Hi guys, This my rig i have finshied before 2 days

So when i overclock my 3x 980 Ti Refrence i all i can i get 1250Mhz without any crash or proplems

So i want guys best bios for my gpu's to get 1400Mhz


----------



## Lao Tzu

Zotac GTX 980Ti Amp! Omega Edition

Max OC : Voltage = +87mv
Core = 1489 MHz (+110)
Mem = 7920 MHz (+450)
Temps = 26°C - 57°C

FS: GPU: 20.686

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9017162


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi guys, This my rig i have finshied before 2 days
> 
> So when i overclock my 3x 980 Ti Refrence i all i can i get 1250Mhz without any crash or proplems
> 
> So i want guys best bios for my gpu's to get 1400Mhz


What's the PSU in there?


----------



## Ally1987

New tests from me as well
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6298288

voltage +40mv
core clock +260 = 1512MHz
mem clock +400 = 3903MHz


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Any recommendations where to put a thermal sensor on a 980 ti (Classy) with a waterblock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sorphius*
> 
> What do you want to measure? The core temp is already reported to your system by the card... so unless you're looking to measure your VRMs or something, there's not much need to place another sensor anywhere.


I have a custom single loop and I want to pair my fan curve to my GPU temp. I have a water temp sensor placed near my GPU in my loop, but I have found using that for my fan curves isn't responsive (water takes a while to heat up... and to cool off. The later of which is more annoying.). So, I want to measure my GPU temp directly using a temp sensor. My mobo's fan control software (like most) does not read the GPU temp directly and requires a temp sensor.

Hence my question, where should I put a temp sensor on my GPU for the most accurate results?


----------



## bluedevil

So would it be "janky" if I did this with the EVGA gtx 980 Ti Hybrid cooler?

Here is my 4995 EVGA 980 Ti.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142

Comes with a midplate and a backplate with ACX 2.0+ cooling. Just trying different things to cool these beast of a card without spending a fortune (yeah I know the card is $650, spend the money buddy







) . Anyways, I want to keep the midplate if possible, but want to used the Hybrid 980 Ti kit.
http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1

So here's my thoughts, put Hybrid 980 Ti kit on core, then use a Antec SpotCool to cool the VRM area. Would this work good with out looking "janky" ? I guess I could spend the extra $50 and get a stock HSF from ebay.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-Stock-Cooler-/262090816271?hash=item3d05d47b0f:geMAAOSwMmBVsU8w


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So would it be "janky" if I did this with the EVGA gtx 980 Ti Hybrid cooler?
> 
> Here is my 4995 EVGA 980 Ti.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142
> 
> Comes with a midplate and a backplate with ACX 2.0+ cooling. Just trying different things to cool these beast of a card without spending a fortune (yeah I know the card is $650, spend the money buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) . Anyways, I want to keep the midplate if possible, but want to used the Hybrid 980 Ti kit.
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1
> 
> So here's my thoughts, put Hybrid 980 Ti kit on core, then use a Antec SpotCool to cool the VRM area. Would this work good with out looking "janky" ? I guess I could spend the extra $50 and get a stock HSF from ebay.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-Stock-Cooler-/262090816271?hash=item3d05d47b0f:geMAAOSwMmBVsU8w


I don't think the reference HSF or the Hybrid kit will fit on the 4995. Honestly, just go with the NZXT G10 bracket and any decent AIO cooler (You have the option to go higher than 120mm).


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I don't think the reference HSF or the Hybrid kit will fit on the 4995. Honestly, just go with the NZXT G10 bracket and any decent AIO cooler (You have the option to go higher than 120mm).


From what I see, it is a reference pcb. So a stock HSF will bolt on.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Does anyone have any idea why the second bios on my 980 ti FTW doesn't allow the fan to stay off till 60 celcius?

I loved that feature and it doesn't seem to work anymore after I flashed another bios in the first bios slot?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Sorta yeah. The problem is I don't have those 2 extra rows on my Hybrid. I think I have to change the actual P00,P02 power state voltages.


pssst go here:
MBT 1.36 and GM200 BIOS - Voltage sliders missing


----------



## Jetlitheone

980tiFTW.zip 149k .zip file

Heres the 980 TI FTW Bios..
Can anyone fix the fan curve for me (So the fan doesnt turn on till 60 celcius)

and remove the throttling?

Thanks!


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I have a custom single loop and I want to pair my fan curve to my GPU temp. I have a water temp sensor placed near my GPU in my loop, but I have found using that for my fan curves isn't responsive (water takes a while to heat up... and to cool off. The later of which is more annoying.). So, I want to measure my GPU temp directly using a temp sensor. My mobo's fan control software (like most) does not read the GPU temp directly and requires a temp sensor.
> 
> Hence my question, where should I put a temp sensor on my GPU for the most accurate results?


I'd try to slip it behind the chip, between the PCB and backplate. That having been said, have you looked into using Speedfan to control your fan speeds? You can set it to control the mobo fan headers off the gpu temp.


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> What's the PSU in there?


PSU: 1x Seasonic 1200w Platinum
CPU: i7-5960x ( 4.1Ghz / 1.232v )


----------



## Wolfsbora

Why didn't anyone tell me sooner, Shadows of Mordor can run on ultra everything on a 3440x1440 ultrawide when running an OC'd Classy?? It never drops below 60fps either. I LOVE this card.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Sold two of my 980 Ti cards, kept one. 76.5% ASIC EVGA Reference

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9021068?

+300/+500/+87mv/122% PWR LIM


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Sold two of my 980 Ti cards, kept one. 76.5% ASIC EVGA Reference
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9021068?
> 
> +300/+500/+87mv/122% PWR LIM


Wow, that ASIC score is 2 points higher than my Classy! Awesome score!


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Wow, that ASIC score is 2 points higher than my Classy! Awesome score!


Lol. My other two were 74 and 75 XD Both EVGA reference and would do 1540s core


----------



## shaolin95

Ok so this ASIC is not actually considered a good test of quality? I recall some time ago when it meant nothing so I want to know before I buy my 980ti. Got a seller with an EVGA asking for $570 shipped and ASIC is 70.4


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Lol. My other two were 74 and 75 XD Both EVGA reference and would do 1540s core


Geez. I must be doing something terribly wrong. My Classified is barely hitting 1520s...


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Geez. I must be doing something terribly wrong. My Classified is barely hitting 1520s...


On water? What's your power limit at


----------



## Wolfsbora

Not on water yet. Have the block on the way. I'll just have to redo all of my bends. I'm at 1225mV and 115%. I've got my 3770K OC'd to 4.8ghz right now to try to lessen any bottleneck.


----------



## fyzzz

I have a reference 980 ti under water. I have flashed custom bios with power target 475w and vddc of 1.26-ish. Stable as a rock at 1480, but it seems like it doesn't want to hit 1500. Not complaining, but still. It also has some buzzing sounds and some coilwhine.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Why didn't anyone tell me sooner, Shadows of Mordor can run on ultra everything on a 3440x1440 ultrawide when running an OC'd Classy?? It never drops below 60fps either. I LOVE this card.


980ti crush SoM. easily.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

I have the reference under water as well, stock bios and I can get up to 1530mhz boost on a benchmark. Normally around 1515mhz +-5mhz during games/ most of the bench mark. +87mv, 110% power limit, +290 core and +475 memory. ASIC is 73.5%.


----------



## Amlalsulami

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.
> 
> Power Target: 375W
> Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
> Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)
> 
> Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!
> 
> motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.


Thanks.

Guys i need to know is this bios works with my rig

Water cooling all GPU's, CPU and Motherboard
GPU's: 3x Reference 980 Ti
CPU: i7-5960x ( 4.1Ghz / 1.232v )
PSU: 1x Seasonic 1200w Platinum

I'm afraid its not works because the PSU just 1200w


----------



## cyph3rz

*The Witcher 3 Patch 1.11 Update GTX 980 TI Vs AMD Fury X Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## fyzzz

It seems like the card likes extra voltage. I could not get 1500 stable with 1.26v, but with 1.274v it runs 1507 mhz no problem. Tested with a couple of loops of heaven and with some crysis 3 4k dsr.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I run 1590 at that voltage in Heaven stable 1080p and 4k dsr. 75.3% ASIC


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhymer362*
> 
> Hertz 9753... I don't have the card in yet so don't really have exact measurement. I know it would get close but just using a forum for what it is for . Thanks to the rest of you that gave a helpful answer!


I was trying to be helpful. You also stated that you had the cards. If that is true put them in the MB and measure.

Don't be mad I just read the post as it was written.

I do have an ASUS Z77 WS and it looks like 80mm from the first to third slot.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I run 1590 at that voltage in Heaven stable 1080p and 4k dsr. 75.3% ASIC


is there some games that pushes the hardware more than heaven and produces crashes that not happen with heaven?


----------



## sblantipodi

my two cards, says hi.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there some games that pushes the hardware more than heaven and produces crashes that not happen with heaven?


I only run these voltages for benching. Otherwise I see no reason to run a 980ti at this speed when it maxes everything out for me at [email protected]


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my two cards, says hi.


sweet i just got waterblocks for them



...they are silver color but room lightning makes them look golden


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there some games that pushes the hardware more than heaven and produces crashes that not happen with heaven?


4K DSR in the following games:
1. Crysis 3
2. Witcher 3
3. BF4/BF3


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 4K DSR in the following games:
> 1. Crysis 3
> 2. Witcher 3
> 3. BF4/BF3


Would that be with everything maxed out? Or with AA turned off?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Would that be with everything maxed out? Or with AA turned off?


I always run with everything maxed out and watching RTSS OSD to ensure 99% usage. I would say that Crysis 3 pushes the hardest, because I have had it power throttle where Witcher 3 and BF4 doesn't. Bought it on discount ealier this year primarily for this purpose







Such a repetitive game (I have completed 1 and 2).


----------



## BroHamBone

So im wanting to get rid of my boost clock....and i am looking at sheysters : 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip

- Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
- 350W default power target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%
- 1.281v under load

Im using two EVGA SC's with nearly same ASIC (69 and 70)

Should this be fine then?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> So im wanting to get rid of my boost clock....and i am looking at sheysters : 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip
> 
> - Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
> - 350W default power target at 100%
> - 425W max power target at 121%
> - 1.281v under load
> 
> Im using two EVGA SC's with nearly same ASIC (69 and 70)
> 
> Should this be fine then?


Just copy the tables over.
If you find that some sliders are missing or in different places, the BIOS is based on a different board.


----------



## rhymer362

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I was trying to be helpful. You also stated that you had the cards. If that is true put them in the MB and measure.
> 
> Don't be mad I just read the post as it was written.
> 
> I do have an ASUS Z77 WS and it looks like 80mm from the first to third slot.


Sorry it came across to me as being a wiseass. My misunderstanding. And yes I did have the card had to Rma it before even installed. Replacement should be here wensday hopefully


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> PSU: 1x Seasonic 1200w Platinum
> CPU: i7-5960x ( 4.1Ghz / 1.232v )


So they work fine without overclock but you are getting reboots when going over 1400mhz boost?

The 1200w should be plenty but you never know. Do you have one of those display power sockets which show you how many W your rig is pulling from the wall.

Reboots usually mean an insuficient power supply.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> So they work fine without overclock but you are getting reboots when going over 1400mhz boost?
> 
> The 1200w should be plenty but you never know. Do you have one of those display power sockets which show you how many W your rig is pulling from the wall.
> 
> Reboots usually mean an insuficient power supply.


If I recall right he has 3-way GTX 980 Ti SLI, that overclocked together with a 5960X requires more power than 1200 W.


----------



## skkane

Yes, that is what I am worried about myself. I have 1200W for X99 and 2-way. But there are some that claim a 1200W would push 3-way without problems so it's a mixed bag... Personally, for 3-way sli & x99 i would not run anything less then 1500W.


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Just copy the tables over.
> If you find that some sliders are missing or in different places, the BIOS is based on a different board.


If he based it off the SC board, it should be the same board as mine....?

Are you saying to me, download the bios tweaker and modify my own?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BroHamBone*
> 
> If he based it off the SC board, it should be the same board as mine....?
> 
> Are you saying to me, download the bios tweaker and modify my own?


it IS a modded *SC w/ACX cooling bios*:


----------



## chronicfx

I have a 980Ti MSI Gaming 6G paired with a 6700k CPU at 4.6ghz and a 2560x1440 144Hz XB270HU G-Sync monitor. The games I currently play The witcher 3, Far Cry 4, MGS 5, GTA V, Shadows of Mordor and in a few weeks Fallout 4 seem to hover that 50-80 FPS region depending on the game when the settings are reasonably high settings ie. Ultra everything besides max AA and that usual "killer setting" that some games have. I would like to have a better experience with the FPS being closer to that 100+ region in AAA titles. I have heard some people say SLI does work with G-Sync and some say that is terrible and not worth it. Can anyone comment that would have first hand experience with SLI + G-Sync and a high refresh rate monitor? Thanks in advance.

Question 2... Why does GTA V stutter? I have samsung 850 EVO's in Raid 0 so I am doubting it is a hard drive related thing... 16gb DDR4 RAM at CAS15 3000MHz I am hoping that is not it... To describe the stutter (not like crappy crossfire stutter), I mean like a region loading hitch which can happen during the end of cut scenes in the transition to putting you back in control of the character or every now and again while driving a slight pause no more than a second and then back to action. But happens often enough to snap you back into reality again. Especially during chases from police or trying to chase and shoot out of your car. So what gives??

-Chronicfx


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pssst go here:
> MBT 1.36 and GM200 BIOS - Voltage sliders missing


Awesome thank you!!! +REP to you


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Awesome thank you!!! +REP to you


http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/8370#post_24468061


----------



## BroHamBone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it IS a modded *SC w/ACX cooling bios*:


...i understand. He is saying its based off a diff board....which its not....


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> I have a 980Ti MSI Gaming 6G paired with a 6700k CPU at 4.6ghz and a 2560x1440 144Hz XB270HU G-Sync monitor. The games I currently play The witcher 3, Far Cry 4, MGS 5, GTA V, Shadows of Mordor and in a few weeks Fallout 4 seem to hover that 50-80 FPS region depending on the game when the settings are reasonably high settings ie. Ultra everything besides max AA and that usual "killer setting" that some games have. I would like to have a better experience with the FPS being closer to that 100+ region in AAA titles. I have heard some people say SLI does work with G-Sync and some say that is terrible and not worth it. Can anyone comment that would have first hand experience with SLI + G-Sync and a high refresh rate monitor? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Question 2... Why does GTA V stutter? I have samsung 850 EVO's in Raid 0 so I am doubting it is a hard drive related thing... 16gb DDR4 RAM at CAS15 3000MHz I am hoping that is not it... To describe the stutter (not like crappy crossfire stutter), I mean like a region loading hitch which can happen during the end of cut scenes in the transition to putting you back in control of the character or every now and again while driving a slight pause no more than a second and then back to action. But happens often enough to snap you back into reality again. Especially during chases from police or trying to chase and shoot out of your car. So what gives??
> 
> -Chronicfx


Post you GTA V settings. That game requires 2 980ti to completely max out settings. only 1 card requires some tweaking. I have 350+ hours into that game, and has always ran smooth with 1 or 2 cards. The only problem I encountered was a glitch when Alt tabbing.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/8370#post_24468061


Lol yeah I edited my post and removed that question a few minutes later since I found where I had asked basically the same question earlier and that same pic was posted. Thanks for posting the original source though!


----------



## Johan45

All I can say is WOW what a beast of a card ! It's so much stronger than the 980. http://hwbot.org/submission/3015057_ On water 1600+ with boost. That was core then I had to dial in memory later to 1979


----------



## mus1mus

Which card is it @Johan45?


----------



## Johan45

It's the K|ngp|n, got an awesome deal I just couldn't pass up. Cost me $300(CDN) + a 290x matrix


----------



## sticks435

Ok guys, another question. I know Maxwell only operates in 12.5mhz clock increments, but how come in AB or PX version 4.2.1 it doesn't reflect that and actually shows the exact clock? Like for instance, in PX the clock speed shows at 1465, but that isn't a clock rate that is in the boost table when I look at the BIOS. With my 780 Classy, PX would only change the clock rate display in those 13mhz increments.

Does this mean that i need to round down or up when looking at the clocks in PX/AB since they don't seem to be accurate?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> It's the K|ngp|n, got an awesome deal I just couldn't pass up. Cost me $300(CDN) + a 290x matrix


Nice one.


----------



## Johan45

I would think that's what it means.

Thanks mus1mus I was pretty stoked, this thing with the stock cooler is so heavy. Solid copper and there's also steel plates over the mem and power sections.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Post you GTA V settings. That game requires 2 980ti to completely max out settings. only 1 card requires some tweaking. I have 350+ hours into that game, and has always ran smooth with 1 or 2 cards. The only problem I encountered was a glitch when Alt tabbing.


I just use whatever GeForce experience gives me for GTA V. What settings would you think cause it?

Anyone for the SLI and G-Sync question?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> All I can say is WOW what a beast of a card ! It's so much stronger than the 980. http://hwbot.org/submission/3015057_ On water 1600+ with boost. That was core then I had to dial in memory later to 1979


The hwbot Heaven is severly outdated btw. Extreme is 1600x900 also. I wouldn't use that for testing stability.


----------



## mus1mus

Opps, HWBOT screenies would give you the idwa that he is a bencher. And benchers don't put too much emphasis on stability.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes, that is what I am worried about myself. I have 1200W for X99 and 2-way. But there are some that claim a 1200W would push 3-way without problems so it's a mixed bag... Personally, for 3-way sli & x99 i would not run anything less then 1500W.


I agree with you. I have seen people post that with 2-way they were using around 950W-1000W (with a 1450 MHz overclock I believe). 3-way on 1200 is fine only if you have a really light overclock, anything higher needs a 1500W PSU.


----------



## skkane

I'd say 3 x 980ti's with custom bios with increase power limit would eat 1050-1150w alone + x99 5960x oc i say easily 190-220W? + storage etc. Now, that's if all things were perfect with SLI and each card was getting 99% utilization which is not usually the case. I bet you'd get like 60-75% util out of them during gaming.

1200w seems light indeed with oc.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> All I can say is WOW what a beast of a card ! It's so much stronger than the 980. http://hwbot.org/submission/3015057_ On water 1600+ with boost. That was core then I had to dial in memory later to 1979
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The hwbot Heaven is severly outdated btw. Extreme is 1600x900 also. I wouldn't use that for testing stability.
Click to expand...

It's still one of the hardest benchmarks to pass









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Opps, HWBOT screenies would give you the idwa that he is a bencher. And benchers don't put too much emphasis on stability.











I can't wait to really make it go. Muahahaha


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I guess, but if you can't pass 1920x1080 @ 1600 Mhz then whats the point? Besides competing vs other people running 1600x900.

*Correction its 1680x1050(odd resolution) x4 AA

Go compete with these guys, curious to see if 1600 holds at their requirements.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores


----------



## sebastianthelab

*HELP!!!*

Suddenly, I saw that my Inno 980ti cannot run PCI-E 3.0 X16! *It runs PCI-E 3.0 X8!*

http://postimg.org/image/kbf08t8kp/

I tried everything from bios. All the others pci-e is empty!

My setup is Asus Z97 Hero VII, 4790K, 4x4gb Kingston beast 2400mhz.

Do you know something on this problem ?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> *HELP!!!*
> 
> Suddenly, I saw that my Inno 980ti cannot run PCI-E 3.0 X16! *It runs PCI-E 3.0 X8!*
> 
> http://postimg.org/image/kbf08t8kp/
> 
> I tried everything from bios. All the others pci-e is empty!
> 
> My setup is Asus Z97 Hero VII, 4790K, 4x4gb Kingston beast 2400mhz.
> 
> Do you know something on this problem ?


Is it in the Pci-e closest to the cpu?

Picture of your system upclose would help.


----------



## sebastianthelab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> *HELP!!!*
> 
> Suddenly, I saw that my Inno 980ti cannot run PCI-E 3.0 X16! *It runs PCI-E X8!*
> 
> I tried everything from bios. All the others pci is empty!
> 
> My setup is Asus Z97 Hero VII, 4790K, 4x4gb Kingston beast 2400mhz.
> 
> Do you know something on this problem ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Is it in the Pci-e closest to the cpu?
> 
> Picture of your system upclose would help.


*Yes, I use the first pci-ex 3.0 which is x16*


----------



## chronicfx

Does anyone have experience with G-Sync + 980 Ti SLI + 144Hz monitor? Does G-Sync work just as well to smooth out frames with SLI as a single card?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebastianthelab*
> 
> *Yes, I use the first pci-ex 3.0 which is x16*


Check your bios settings in - Advanced - System Agent Configuration - NB PCI-E Configuration, click tab and highlight GEN3


----------



## sebastianthelab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Check your bios settings in - Advanced - System Agent Configuration - NB PCI-E Configuration, click tab and highlight GEN3


The problem is that the pci-ex 3.0 speed has stuck on x8.


----------



## Noirgheos

Can anyone report on VRAM cooling for the Strix 980 Ti? Kind of worried about OC'ing the memory since there's no cooling on it.


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Can anyone report on VRAM cooling for the Strix 980 Ti? Kind of worried about OC'ing the memory since there's no cooling on it.


Got mine (980-Ti-*OC*-STRIX) under water with EK-Blocks + Backplates and can push the Memory to @8200MHz under Heaven (Base:1421 , Boost: 1557) and up to @8250MHz under Valley (Base:1434 , Boost: 1569).

Firestrike is ok up to @8200MHz with Base: 1408 , Boost: 1544.

Max. reported Temps are 38C for the Core.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi,
I have two evga 980 ti acx2.0+ stock frequency.
I flashed the superclocked BIOS from evga.

I can play all games 4k without issues, runs hours of heaven and 3dmark but luxmark crash when using realbench.
I can even run luxmark standalone no problem but with realbench it crashes.

Is there someone else with this problem?
Is realbench a good test to find instability or it creates instability on stable system too?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi,
> I have two evga 980 ti acx2.0+ stock frequency.
> I flashed the superclocked BIOS from evga.
> 
> I can play all games 4k without issues, runs hours of heaven and 3dmark but luxmark crash when using realbench.
> I can even run luxmark standalone no problem but with realbench it crashes.
> 
> Is there someone else with this problem?
> Is realbench a good test to find instability or it creates instability on stable system too?


See if this works, set your page file to custom 12288mb min and max.

Then try real bench again.


----------



## d3v0

Potentially considering an upgrade from my (recently purchased) 970 strix. I am disappointed in the 970 strix due to voltage limitations via VRM and single 8-pin.

What would you recommend for a potential bios mod 980TI? Gigabyte G1 Gaming and Zotac Amp! appear highest on the Guru3d OC benchmark sheet, but you all are experienced much more in depth. If you could do it all over again, which 980TI would you have bought?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Can't really guarentee much performance wise based on manufacturer. Lately people have been getting poor performers all over. I dont think I'd changed my card though being able to run 1500+ @ stock voltage(1.187). Guru3d doesn't push the cards to max potential also.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I guess, but if you can't pass 1920x1080 @ 1600 Mhz then whats the point? Besides competing vs other people running 1600x900.
> 
> *Correction its 1680x1050(odd resolution) x4 AA
> 
> Go compete with these guys, curious to see if 1600 holds at their requirements.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores


Here's a 1440p bench at 1621, I don't intend on running any benchmarks that won't get me points at the bot TBH. I don't have that much time.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Understand. Non-HWbot Heaven and FS are just usually more common for comparison here. But you had time to run Catzilla but no time to run a updated Heaven 1080p @ the same clock? Common meow ?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> See if this works, set your page file to custom 12288mb min and max.
> 
> Then try real bench again.


Thanks for the answer, I will try it as soon as I return home on Wednesday evening.
Can I ask you why the page file should help? And why 12288/exactly?

Thanks


----------



## cyph3rz

*The Witcher 3 Patch 1.11 Update 4K GTX 980 TI SLI FPS Performance Test*


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *The Witcher 3 Patch 1.11 Update 4K GTX 980 TI SLI FPS Performance Test*


Those are low core clocks. Probably get another 10fps if you get them both to 1400MHz and the memory up.


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Those are low core clocks. Probably get another 10fps if you get them both to 1400MHz and the memory up.


Oh these aren't my videos. I simply post these videos in here for anyone who might be interested. I've been following this guy 'DudeRandom84' on YouTube ever since he created his channel and he'll consider requests if you send him a message.


----------



## WalkerBait187

OK i have gotten now where with this card default clocks Valley score 5968 Overclock with Precision 110% +87mv +75GPU +175 Memory is the only stable clocks i can get and Valley score is only 5983 ***? DX11 2Xaa 1920X1080 Settings.


----------



## rhymer362

That's a really really good score. I would be more than happy with that


----------



## Lao Tzu

Hi, my Zotac Omega edition has a bios that downclock voltage or TDP, my temps are fine dont pass 57°C with +87mv, and with core voltage at 1,224v downclock to 1,180v, how can i modify this, somebody has a bios that draw TDP limits?, thanks


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkerBait187*
> 
> OK i have gotten now where with this card default clocks Valley score 5968 Overclock with Precision 110% +87mv +75GPU +175 Memory is the only stable clocks i can get and Valley score is only 5983 ***? DX11 2Xaa 1920X1080 Settings.


That's one thing I have noticed reading around the web and my card is no different. I also had a 980 and it was about the same. Most of the samples of 980Ti will top out around 1500-1550 regardless of voltage/power limit until you get the chip colder. This one has even less leeway than the 980 did in that respect. It's not that they are bad clockers, they're just not a card you can slam the volts to and expect it to play nice. Even if you can't reach 1500 the card is a beast and an awesome piece of technology IMO.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That's one thing I have noticed reading around the web and my card is no different. I also had a 980 and it was about the same. Most of the samples of 980Ti will top out around 1500-1550 regardless of voltage/power limit until you get the chip colder. This one has even less leeway than the 980 did in that respect. It's not that they are bad clockers, they're just not a card you can slam the volts to and expect it to play nice. Even if you can't reach 1500 the card is a beast and an awesome piece of technology IMO.


Yup, here's the source for anyone interested (by K|NGP|N himself): http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30273&postcount=57


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yup, here's the source for anyone interested (by K|NGP|N himself): http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30273&postcount=57


Quite interesting. What I get from it, and I believe it, is that there is specific "cold caps". I have seen this more specifically on my personal 980 Ti at 65C, thus having me look at more exotic cooling solutions like WCing.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yup, here's the source for anyone interested (by K|NGP|N himself): http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showpost.php?p=30273&postcount=57
> 
> 
> 
> Quite interesting. What I get from it, and I believe it, is that there is specific "cold caps". I have seen this more specifically on my personal 980 Ti at 65C, thus having me look at more exotic cooling solutions like WCing.
Click to expand...

Just in my experience with one card is that water only gained me about 60MHz ( ambient), up to you if the investment is worth it. Chilled water has given me only about another 40-50 after that for a max on some benches of 1619 core.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Main reason I water cooled it was noise, looks, lower temperature. I have the reference card and it still hit 1490mhz core on air, utter tops I've hit on water is 1560mhz and thats unstable.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quite interesting. What I get from it, and I believe it, is that there is specific "cold caps". I have seen this more specifically on my personal 980 Ti at 65C, thus having me look at more exotic cooling solutions like WCing.


I'm glad I went water cooling. My system runs waaaaay cooler (41* stock, 45* OC - no more throttling) and so much quieter. My next build will have separate loops for the gpu and cpu - that's how much I like it. I didn't think I would go this route when I built my 1st system back in 2011 and now that will probably be the only way I'd build my systems. I accept the low risk of a leak.

Go for it.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I'm glad I went water cooling. My system runs waaaaay cooler (41* stock, 45* OC - no more throttling) and so much quieter. My next build will have separate loops for the gpu and cpu - that's how much I like it. I didn't think I would go this route when I built my 1st system back in 2011 and now that will probably be the only way I'd build my systems. I accept the low risk of a leak.
> 
> Go for it.


Yup. IIRC, they downclock a bit when they go above certain temperatures like around 65c (I noticed this the first week of benching my 980 Ti on air). Maybe there's another threshold (or more).

Edit: This was my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/7000_20#post_24352478 there's a few responses. Could have sworn someone wrote something more in-depth but guess not.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkerBait187*
> 
> OK i have gotten now where with this card default clocks Valley score 5968 Overclock with Precision 110% +87mv +75GPU +175 Memory is the only stable clocks i can get and Valley score is only 5983 ***? DX11 2Xaa 1920X1080 Settings.


Um... if you plan to compare benchmarks to see your oc quality at least use the default settings used by ocn benchers(there threads for every benchmark in 'benchmarks' forum). For valley its simple - just use 'extreme hd' setting and post the score. Otherwise it's pretty useless to put some random bench options and expect answers. For example on default bench settings 1x gtx980ti is expected to run around 4800-5200, for 2x sli gtx980ti score about 6000-7000.. unless you using 5960x (5930 or 5820) @ 5ghz then your score will be about 2000 more then on other cpus


----------



## Vardamir

Hey guys : ) Quick question:

I've owned an EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid for around 3 months, and everything was running as it should from the start. Everything is still the same performance wise, but my load temps have jumped up like 5-6 degrees all of a sudden. I haven't changed a thing in my entire rig, and the ambient temps in my house have been going down recently. I have no idea what's happening. The pump seems perfectly fine, silent with no bubbling sounds, and the fan is working normally. Thermal paste? I dunno, seems like a pretty big jump in temps all of a sudden. Can thermal paste degenerate so rapidly? Or could this be something else? Just wanted to ask before I go through the process of reapplying the thermal paste. Thanks : )


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxdarkreap3rxx*
> 
> Yup. IIRC, they downclock a bit when they go above certain temperatures like around 65c (I noticed this the first week of benching my 980 Ti on air). Maybe there's another threshold (or more).
> 
> Edit: This was my post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/7000_20#post_24352478 there's a few responses. Could have sworn someone wrote something more in-depth but guess not.


From what I recall, my card throttled at around 65* and again at 70 or 72* at around 13-17mhz each time for a total of around 34mhz. I had to run my fans pretty aggressively at 70% or higher and still had a hard time getting below 65* mark. EVGA's fans were still loud, but not as loud as the reference card fans. That's when I made the decision to go WC. A 30*+ drop in temps is significant.


----------



## xxdarkreap3rxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> From what I recall, my card throttled at around 65* and again at 70 or 72* at around 13-17mhz each time for a total of around 34mhz. I had to run my fans pretty aggressively at 70% or higher and still had a hard time getting below 65* mark. EVGA's fans were still loud, but not as loud as the reference card fans. That's when I made the decision to go WC. A 30*+ drop in temps is significant.


Love that watercooling too. I remember playing some GTA 5 during the summer when it was 94 in the room and the cards topped out at like 50c (290X).


----------



## Amlalsulami

i get number 67 in 3d mark ultra woohoo








.


----------



## Johan45

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vardamir*
> 
> Hey guys : ) Quick question:
> 
> I've owned an EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid for around 3 months, and everything was running as it should from the start. Everything is still the same performance wise, but my load temps have jumped up like 5-6 degrees all of a sudden. I haven't changed a thing in my entire rig, and the ambient temps in my house have been going down recently. I have no idea what's happening. The pump seems perfectly fine, silent with no bubbling sounds, and the fan is working normally. Thermal paste? I dunno, seems like a pretty big jump in temps all of a sudden. Can thermal paste degenerate so rapidly? Or could this be something else? Just wanted to ask before I go through the process of reapplying the thermal paste. Thanks : )


I would check airflow in the case and rad for dust/fur etc.. it's highly unlikely it's the TIM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Amlalsulami*
> 
> i get number 67 in 3d mark ultra woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Pretty nice set-up you have there. This is mine for Firestrike, it doesn't show much either


----------



## WalkerBait187

OK system is Intel Core i7-4790, ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VII HERO LGA 1150 Intel Z97, CORSAIR Vengeance Pro 16GB (2 x 8GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (32GB total), HyperX Fury 2.5" 120GB SATA III Internal Solid State Drive (SSD), Seagate Barracuda ST1000DM003 1TB 7200 RPM 64MB Cache SATA 6.0Gb/s, EVGA GTX 980Ti FTW w/ACX 2.0+ and Back plate. Valley set to extreme hd.


----------



## WalkerBait187

Default Card setting score was 3909 on extreme HD.


----------



## WalkerBait187

Also find this to be very odd Default card setting run at 64c max over clocked is 61c max running at 1466MHz?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkerBait187*
> 
> Also find this to be very odd Default card setting run at 64c max over clocked is 61c max running at 1466MHz?


You're expecting a direct correlation where there isn't one. One - The higher power draw is speeding up the fan to faster speeds (without knowing your fan speeds.) Two - your operating clock is actually being power-throttled leading to lower clocks under load (again not enough info.) I'm sure there are more things going on under the hood too.


----------



## WalkerBait187

I use PercisionX and have fan at 100% when gaming or bench marking it has a graph shows what the GPU is running at and it never drops or power-throttles TDP is only at 87.6% so there is room but getting it to 100% or more seems to do very little. I happy with the way it's running just confused as to why any type of overclocking seems to do next to nothing. In GUP-Z when gaming or bench marking PerfCap Reason is always VReL: Limited by Reliability voltage and you keep saying not enough info i gave system specs what else am i missing power supply is PCP&C Silencer 750Watt +12 volt 60amp single rail.


----------



## snaf2k

Ha you answered it yourself. By default fans don't even activate before 60c. And since you overclocked and put fan speed to 100% it runs cooler than by default. Btw its very good temp for air, mine would jump to 83c after 30min in valley and stay there at 85% fan rpm.. i guess its normal for reference cards, thats why i got waterblocks for them - zotac amp extreme would run at 65c under load because cooling was much better


----------



## SEALBoy

Hey guys is this BIOS safe to flash to an EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid? http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/70#post_23992135


----------



## WalkerBait187

Ya these ACX coolers are really good they are a bit loud but when every ones awake i have my sound way up so i don't hear them wish i could do water cooling but really no where to put it my case is half apart and a POS plus non modular power supply = cable nightmare


----------



## WalkerBait187

You could give it a try i mean it is a 980Ti just with air and water cooling make sure you back-up your cards BIOS and watch your temps and fps while bench marking like a hawk any sign of trouble at all switch back to your default BIOS also look up what to do if you get a blank screen by that i mean you flash your card restart and you have nothing showing on your screen i am not sure what you do had that happen to me once can't remember what i did to fix that ask someone first.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEALBoy*
> 
> Hey guys is this BIOS safe to flash to an EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid? http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/70#post_23992135


I wouldnt use any bios that full loads "1.281"(1.274 technically) unless its a benching only bios.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Mad Max Patch 4 Update 4K GTX 980 TI FPS Performance Test - 6700K*


----------



## fyzzz

I'm starting to have nvidia driver related bsods suddenly, as soon as I go into windows i get a bsod caused by the graphics driver. This started happening today and i have tried 358.50 and 358.59 driver and i have used ddu.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I'm starting to have nvidia driver related bsods suddenly, as soon as I go into windows i get a bsod caused by the graphics driver. This started happening today and i have tried 358.50 and 358.59 driver and i have used ddu.


Go back to stock bios on gpu.


----------



## WalkerBait187

I am getting the Green screen of death(Windows 10 is not blue) for nvlddmkm.sys most things i have found says it has something to do with WWLAN i have that turned off and it still does it but it only does this after waking from sleep mode about 50% of the time any ideas?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WalkerBait187*
> 
> I am getting the Green screen of death(Windows 10 is not blue) for nvlddmkm.sys most things i have found says it has something to do with WWLAN i have that turned off and it still does it but it only does this after waking from sleep mode about 50% of the time any ideas?


Disable sleep.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Go back to stock bios on gpu.


Yeah maybe i need to try that. I don't really need it overclocked to 1500+ daily.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

But the power


----------



## mbze430

yeah I need my gaming PC to go to sleep.. since I have like 2x Xeon Servers and 4 servers (NAS ands stuff). My electric bills is super high.

Anyway... I noticed that if I have Afterburner running on my gaming PC and when it goes to sleep. On the wakeup it BSOD. Sux


----------



## apsve

So I just got my MSI Armor 2x 980 Ti today, has a decent ASIC score (72.2%), good temps (75c under load) while overclocked (1500/8000), all of this is especially nice considering it's not really a "premium" 980 Ti. Just wondering if my scores are where they should be, I'm coming from SLI 670s so it's been a while haha. BTW, my 3770k is OC'd to 4.5.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apsve*
> 
> So I just got my MSI Armor 2x 980 Ti today, has a decent ASIC score (72.2%), good temps (75c under load) while overclocked (1500/8000), all of this is especially nice considering it's not really a "premium" 980 Ti. Just wondering if my scores are where they should be, I'm coming from SLI 670s so it's been a while haha. BTW, my 3770k is OC'd to 4.5.


What Geforce drivers are you using? If that's 358.50 then it looks pretty accurate give or take .2 FPS. I have a 980 Ti and a 3770k @ 4.5 as well


----------



## apsve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> What Geforce drivers are you using? If that's 358.50 then it looks pretty accurate give or take .2 FPS. I have a 980 Ti and a 3770k @ 4.5 as well


Thanks, that's good to know! Yes I'm on 358.50. I've seen so many crazy benchmarks with newer procs I guess I was just a bit paranoid haha. Absolutely loving this card so far, it's really shown me how bad the SLI experience can be even though you get used to it after awhile. It's just the opposite of smooth, the 980 Ti is like butter.


----------



## SEALBoy

Is it true for the reference 980 Ti design that the power limit is hardwired in and can't really be changed by a BIOS mod (as is shown for the 970 and 980 below)?

http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEALBoy*
> 
> Is it true for the reference 980 Ti design that the power limit is hardwired in and can't really be changed by a BIOS mod (as is shown for the 970 and 980 below)?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


I believe you can change the TDP through the BIOS. There's a theoretical limit based on hardware. Reference card is PCIe 6 pin x 2. Here's a couple good reads if you're interested in that.

http://www.overclock.net/t/965818/potential-limitations-of-pci-e-6-pin-to-8-pin-adapters

http://www.enthusiastpc.net/articles/00002/3.aspx


----------



## WalkerBait187

Well i could see PrecisionX being the issue for me as i have it set to start at start-up in the program and i added it manually and it never starts ups on it's own i always have to click it to get it to run ill try turning it off before putting it to sleep.


----------



## RaleighStClair

Been messing around with different OC combos such as 1.168volts @ 1450 vs 1.148 @1400, vs 1.223 @ 1500 vs 1.255 @ 1550 and I can honestly say that in real world gaming the difference between 1400 and 1550 @ 4k is not worth the added heat on air.. These cards just don't seem to scale as well as Kepler when adding voltage and clocks. The difference from 1400 and 1525 in _The Witcher 3_ is 2fps, from 36 to 38fps avg (depending on the area of course and settings in game). But my temps go from upper 60c to low 70c to 80c.

There appears to be no point in OC past 1400 in most cases -- unless bench-marking, etc, but I play games with my card not benchmarks. Maybe if you could get on water and get to 1600mhz then it might scale better, but as it is right now, at least at 4k, the gains vs the increase in heat (the requirement to flash to a modded bios) just seems so deficient compared to Kepler.

Really unimpressed with the OC scaling on these Maxwell cards.





 The video is pretty much in-line with my findings as well.

My suggestion would be to get the card to 1400-1450, or as high as you can on stock voltage and be done with it. There is no point outside of synthetic benchmarks to go past 1450 (tops) on a 980ti for 4k gaming. The results are different I presume at lower resolutions and may make a difference there, but I haven't tested anything but 4k yet.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Reference is 8 and 6 pin btw


----------



## CC268

So does anyone know if that modded BIOS in the OP will work for an MSI M7 motherboard and MSI 980TI?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> So does anyone know if that modded BIOS in the OP will work for an MSI M7 motherboard and MSI 980TI?


Mobo has no relation to gpu bios. What MSI variant as theres plently in the MSI thread. I wouldn't condone throwing a EVGA bios on a MSI card.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *apsve*
> 
> So I just got my MSI Armor 2x 980 Ti today, has a decent ASIC score (72.2%), good temps (75c under load) while overclocked (1500/8000), all of this is especially nice considering it's not really a "premium" 980 Ti. Just wondering if my scores are where they should be, I'm coming from SLI 670s so it's been a while haha. BTW, my 3770k is OC'd to 4.5.


YES YOU ARE FINE !!!


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Mobo has no relation to gpu bios. What MSI variant as theres plently in the MSI thread. I wouldn't condone throwing a EVGA bios on a MSI card.


Thanks I am totally new to modding a BIOS - I know nothing about it. I guess I will check the MSI thread then? And is it the GPU BIOS you mod or the Motherboard BIOS for power limit, voltage limit, etc?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks I am totally new to modding a BIOS - I know nothing about it. I guess I will check the MSI thread then? And is it the GPU BIOS you mod or the Motherboard BIOS for power limit, voltage limit, etc?


GPU, mobo is irrelevant to flashing bios to gpu.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> GPU, mobo is irrelevant to flashing bios to gpu.


Ahh alright I am had no idea lol...well I guess I will head over to the MSI 980TI thread then...is there an easy way to find molded BIOS over there instead of going through hundreds of pages?


----------



## DrSmoke

Hi Everybody! I just got my 908ti Hybrid in, and I'm working on getting the OC dialed in. So far I've gotten to 1471Mhz (when boosted) with +31mV Overvolt. I'm getting crashes during Valley at 1481Mhz. I have not started on the Mem. Clock yet.

My question is: How safe is the Overvolting? Should I keep moving that up, and try to get the GPU Clock higher? Or just leave it as is, and work on the mem. clock? I've watched a few vids. and read some guides, but still pretty new to OCing. Anything else I should know?

Max temps I'm seeing is 41C so I don't think that will be an issue.

Edit: So I raised the Mem. Clock +100, and ran Valley again, with the same settings as above (+130 core clock) and My max Boost Clock dropped to little over 1300Mhz.. Whats up with that? Do I need to raise the power more?

Edit2: I raised the Voltage to +43 and I got the Boost Clock back up to 1480Mhz with the +100Mhz Mem. Clock and it ran fine. How safe is this? Still not going over 43C


----------



## TONSCHUH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> Hi Everybody! I just got my 908ti Hybrid in, and I'm working on getting the OC dialed in. So far I've gotten to 1471Mhz (when boosted) with +31mV Overvolt. I'm getting crashes during Valley at 1481Mhz. I have not started on the Mem. Clock yet.
> 
> My question is: How safe is the Overvolting? Should I keep moving that up, and try to get the GPU Clock higher? Or just leave it as is, and work on the mem. clock? I've watched a few vids. and read some guides, but still pretty new to OCing. Anything else I should know?
> 
> Max temps I'm seeing is 41C so I don't think that will be an issue.
> 
> Edit: So I raised the Mem. Clock +100, and ran Valley again, with the same settings as above (+130 core clock) and My max Boost Clock dropped to little over 1300Mhz.. Whats up with that? Do I need to raise the power more?
> 
> Edit2: I raised the Voltage to +43 and I got the Boost Clock back up to 1480Mhz with the +100Mhz Mem. Clock and it ran fine. How safe is this? Still not going over 43C


Should be OK as long it's stable.

I get max. 38C with 1557 / 8200 in Heaven and 1569 / 8250 in Valley and it makes a difference for me if the room-temp's are ~18-20C or ~25C.

Even that the GPU-Temp's are not getting higher than 38C, the max OC's are only fully stable with the slightly lower room-temp's.


----------



## DrSmoke

I started getting crashes in games at the settings above, so I scaled things down until I can run more tests. I may try running at the +89mV with various settings.


----------



## looniam

see what you get at stock voltages and SLOWLY work your way up. maxwell tops out ~1.26mV unless your going sub ambient cooling (LN2/dice). depending on the chip, some even less.
in other words it would be best not to set a voltage target ie
Quote:


> running at the +89mV with various settings.


your power target is set 110%? if you're hitting that, then think about flashing a bios with higher.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Been messing around with different OC combos such as 1.168volts @ 1450 vs 1.148 @1400, vs 1.223 @ 1500 vs 1.255 @ 1550 and I can honestly say that in real world gaming the difference between 1400 and 1550 @ 4k is not worth the added heat on air.. These cards just don't seem to scale as well as Kepler when adding voltage and clocks. The difference from 1400 and 1525 in _The Witcher 3_ is 2fps, from 36 to 38fps avg (depending on the area of course and settings in game). But my temps go from upper 60c to low 70c to 80c.
> 
> There appears to be no point in OC past 1400 in most cases -- unless bench-marking, etc, but I play games with my card not benchmarks. Maybe if you could get on water and get to 1600mhz then it might scale better, but as it is right now, at least at 4k, the gains vs the increase in heat (the requirement to flash to a modded bios) just seems so deficient compared to Kepler.
> 
> Really unimpressed with the OC scaling on these Maxwell cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The video is pretty much in-line with my findings as well.
> 
> My suggestion would be to get the card to 1400-1450, or as high as you can on stock voltage and be done with it. There is no point outside of synthetic benchmarks to go past 1450 (tops) on a 980ti for 4k gaming. The results are different I presume at lower resolutions and may make a difference there, but I haven't tested anything but 4k yet.


i got a max of 1478 with1.24, but usually just run at 1420 more than enough for 60hz at 2560x1440p in the games im playing atm. Must say I am enjoying having a single card...


----------



## Torcqua

2 days ago I recently became the proud owner of a new MSI GTX 980Ti and boy, what a card it is. After owning an EVGA GTX 980 which was a reference model, Titan cooler, I must admit the cooling capability of other manufacturers certainly blows it out the water.

I didn't expect to see as much of a difference over the 980 as I have, with the 980Ti. I expected a good amount of frames more, but each and every game maxed out is surprising me at just how well it handles everything I launch it's way.

I finally feel comfortable knowing my card can handle the ROG Swift at 1440P/4K DSR properly and utilize that 144H refresh rate as much as possible.


----------



## Jetlitheone

Anyone have any idea why my memory overclock keeps resetting with every reboot?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Need more information then that to figure out your issue. Resetting meaning it goes to stock after reboot then you have to reapply a memory oc and so on?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jetlitheone*
> 
> Anyone have any idea why my memory overclock keeps resetting with every reboot?


Assuming you mean VRAM (and not system RAM) -- the only sure way to make this stick is flashing a BIOS, although there might be a tool to apply the oc on login like for CPU and RAM.


----------



## DrSmoke

I started getting crashes in games at the settings above, so I scaled things down until I can run more tests. I may try running at the +89mV with various settings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> see what you get at stock voltages and SLOWLY work your way up. maxwell tops out ~1.26mV unless your going sub ambient cooling (LN2/dice). depending on the chip, some even less.
> in other words it would be best not to set a voltage target ie
> 
> your power target is set 110%? if you're hitting that, then think about flashing a bios with higher.


I think the reason I was getting crashes, Is I forget to adjust the fan speed on the card, for cooling the VRAM, So I've fixed that and am going to run some more tests.

I already did the "slowly work up at stock" and ran into instability around the 1470s on Clock, before I even started adjusting RamClock, which is why I assume I need the +89 Overvolt. I have no plans on flashing a Bios, I can't afford to get crazy here.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> Hi Everybody! I just got my 908ti Hybrid in, and I'm working on getting the OC dialed in. So far I've gotten to 1471Mhz (when boosted) with +31mV Overvolt. I'm getting crashes during Valley at 1481Mhz. I have not started on the Mem. Clock yet.
> 
> My question is: How safe is the Overvolting? Should I keep moving that up, and try to get the GPU Clock higher? Or just leave it as is, and work on the mem. clock? I've watched a few vids. and read some guides, but still pretty new to OCing. Anything else I should know?
> 
> Max temps I'm seeing is 41C so I don't think that will be an issue.
> 
> Edit: So I raised the Mem. Clock +100, and ran Valley again, with the same settings as above (+130 core clock) and My max Boost Clock dropped to little over 1300Mhz.. Whats up with that? Do I need to raise the power more?
> 
> Edit2: I raised the Voltage to +43 and I got the Boost Clock back up to 1480Mhz with the +100Mhz Mem. Clock and it ran fine. How safe is this? Still not going over 43C


On my Hybrid it runs at 1500 with +100 on the mem and +25 voltage. Stock Bios. I game at 7680x1440 and it does not move from 1500. Also, I have a fan controller and have the AIO fan running off that. I also made a fan profile to have the blower fan on the card spin up to 35% when the gpu hits 45C. (I have a warm room). This way I keep the vrm's etc cool. I have not had a gpu related crash since I got the card 3 weeks ago. Love it. ASIC is 80.9.

Got rid of my 970's in SLI to have a smoother gaming experience.


----------



## tronicson

Hello

I am looking for a EVGA 980 Ti HydroCopper BIOS - has somebody an original BIOS of this Card?


----------



## DrSmoke

GPU-Z is saying my Performance is being capped by "Power, Voltage Reliability, and Operating Voltage" at +56 mV, sometimes one sometimes all three. Not exactly sure what that means.


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Power means power limit I'm pretty sure, voltage reliability maybe that its fluctuating and operating voltage could mean the over all voltage is too low. I could be wrong on all three of these but that's what I would assume it is


----------



## SEALBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> On my Hybrid it runs at 1500 with +100 on the mem and +25 voltage. Stock Bios. I game at 7680x1440 and it does not move from 1500. Also, I have a fan controller and have the AIO fan running off that. I also made a fan profile to have the blower fan on the card spin up to 35% when the gpu hits 45C. (I have a warm room). This way I keep the vrm's etc cool. I have not had a gpu related crash since I got the card 3 weeks ago. Love it. ASIC is 80.9.
> 
> Got rid of my 970's in SLI to have a smoother gaming experience.


What's your base clock? My Hybrid is at 1260 base clock and it will be around ~1490-1510 sustained boost under load. Stock BIOS, +87mV, 110% power, +200 on memory (3700MHz). ASIC is 82.1. I was bummed when I couldn't go past 1260, but it seems like the Hybrids are boosting higher than other cards since there's no chance of hitting the temperature limit... less than 60C under load with the above configuration.


----------



## bluedevil

I can't decide if I should convert my ACX 2.0+ Ti to a Hybrid or go full on WC. Full on WC is just so expensive.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> I can't decide if I should convert my ACX 2.0+ Ti to a Hybrid or go full on WC. Full on WC is just so expensive.


If you just have one card and don't already have a custom loop, go with a hybrid kit. If you already have a loop, the block should only cost a little over 120usd.


----------



## fredocini

Can anyone confirm that a kraken g10 will fit/work with the gigabyte g1 gaming 980 ti?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that a kraken g10 will fit/work with the gigabyte g1 gaming 980 ti?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club/0_20

You should check on that thread.


----------



## orbitech

Running 980Ti SLi and the lower (reference) card sometimes freezes @1480MHz boost(the upper one is G1 that goes to 1550+ boost so it's not this one for sure).
I was thinking about a custom bios because it is a reference model. What is the best one tested for the reference pcb to keep stable voltages? 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS or the updated one in the sticky? The updated one has a very low boost clock from what I can see, so is it safe to go with the maxair?
Thanks in advance


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Can anyone confirm that a kraken g10 will fit/work with the gigabyte g1 gaming 980 ti?


This is a good thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod


----------



## shaolin95

Hello guys!
Finally I am ready to join the club but before I accept the deal, I wanted to check with the club members.

Would you buy a GTX 980 Ti Production OEM sample for $500 or not a good idea?
I was offered a so called Production OEM sample for $500 which is very tempting with stock speed 1000Mhz and boost 1200Mhz.
Do you think its worth it or better wait for possible offers during Black Friday and used prices?

ASIC 70.6%

This is the item from his Ebay auction which the buyer then did not pay so he is waiting on the case to close before reselling it:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-Gtx-980-Ti-Reference-Edition-/151852048694?hash=item235b166136:g:l4cAAOSwo6lWHpZZ

Somehow no branding makes me feel not comfy about it though.... but looks to be just Nvidia reference so if nothing looks bad to you, I think for $500 I will take it.
Let me know what you guys think. On one hand I prefer non reference coolers but I guess for a future SLI the reference cooler may actually be better.
At first I was going to get 970 then add a second but even used I will end up buying about the same for the 970s vs 980ti which does not make sense to me.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Hello guys!
> Finally I am ready to join the club but before I accept the deal, I wanted to check with the club members.
> 
> Would you buy a GTX 980 Ti Production OEM sample for $500 or not a good idea?
> I was offered a so called Production OEM sample for $500 which is very tempting with stock speed 1000Mhz and boost 1200Mhz.
> Do you think its worth it or better wait for possible offers during Black Friday and used prices?
> 
> ASIC 70.6%
> 
> This is the item from his Ebay auction which the buyer then did not pay so he is waiting on the case to close before reselling it:
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Nvidia-Gtx-980-Ti-Reference-Edition-/151852048694?hash=item235b166136:g:l4cAAOSwo6lWHpZZ
> 
> Somehow no branding makes me feel not comfy about it though.... but looks to be just Nvidia reference so if nothing looks bad to you, I think for $500 I will take it.
> Let me know what you guys think. On one hand I prefer non reference coolers but I guess for a future SLI the reference cooler may actually be better.
> At first I was going to get 970 then add a second but even used I will end up buying about the same for the 970s vs 980ti which does not make sense to me.


It's a sweet deal for 500$. I have two of those random reference cards and am good to 1490/1510mhz on SLI with AIO cooling. Was doing 1440-1470 on air.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> It's a sweet deal for 500$. I have two of those random reference cards and am good to 1490/1510mhz on SLI with AIO cooling. Was doing 1440-1470 on air.


Thanks for the reply! Is the little push I needed


----------



## DiceAir

I feel I have a big issue. Pretty sad that my 980 ti hof can't even overclock as good as my friends 980ti reference card. I even had to boost voltages. I get max 1.212V and can't go higher cause it seems to be voltage locked. So this is my overclock so far

Stock boost is 1380mhz

MSI afterburner settings:

core volts: +40
power limit: 120
temp: 91C
core +75 (boost to 1450)
Memory: +0

Asic quality is 65%

Now I did a custom fan curve to prevent my gpu from going much over 70C and still being quiet. The max it goes in extreme cases is 75C. on GPU-z it tells me perfcap reason is VRel, VOp. Even when I set my voltage to +50 it still only caps at 1.212. Now in the hof forum there is a bios named XOC that's from KFA2/Galax that removes power limit and when opneing it up with maxwell bios tweaker I can see the bios can unlock 1.275V but even then it's only going to 1.212V and can't overclock further cuase then it will either give me artifacts or crash when doing a heaven stress test. Perfcap reason is still the same so looks like I might be silicone limited.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Thanks for the reply! Is the little push I needed


I would ask about coil whine though. Since he used the card. I don't see it mentioned anywhere in his description so I guess he specifically "overlooked" it


----------



## CC268

Hey guys,

So I get the impression that regardless of what 980TI you have (I have an MSI 980TI), the game performance increase after 1400MHz Core and 8000MHz memory is very small.

I am going to keep this card for quite a while so I don't want to put any unnecessary stress and heat through it. Is it generally accepted that the best performance increase vs. heat increase is at that 1400MHz and 8000MHz mark?

Thanks!


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> I would ask about coil whine though. Since he used the card. I don't see it mentioned anywhere in his description so I guess he specifically "overlooked" it


Oh yes totally forgot. I just asked now.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I get the impression that regardless of what 980TI you have (I have an MSI 980TI), the game performance increase after 1400MHz Core and 8000MHz memory is very small.
> 
> I am going to keep this card for quite a while so I don't want to put any unnecessary stress and heat through it. Is it generally accepted that the best performance increase vs. heat increase is at that 1400MHz and 8000MHz mark?
> 
> Thanks!


Depends on voltage. One person can run [email protected](stock voltage) and another has to run 1.2X to hit 1400-1450. Voltage and heat degrades the card.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Depends on voltage. One person can run [email protected](stock voltage) and another has to run 1.2X to hit 1400-1450. Voltage and heat degrades the card.


Yea I totally understand that. I am staying on stock voltage. My point was...it seems like a lot of people on here are reporting that the difference between 1400MHz and 1500MHz in GAMES (not benchmarks) is very very small. So your adding quite a bit of heat for very little gain.

I can run 1450MHz and 8000MHz on Heaven for several loops at a load temp of about 70-72*C.

But...if I can run at 1400MHz and 8000MHz at 65*C (I am just guessing what temp would be) then it might be worth it to bump it down.

I guess I am just trying to find that balance between performance and heat. I could care less about gaining 2fps - I am more concerned about heat and GPU life.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea I totally understand that. I am staying on stock voltage. My point was...it seems like a lot of people on here are reporting that the difference between 1400MHz and 1500MHz in GAMES (not benchmarks) is very very small. So your adding quite a bit of heat for very little gain.
> 
> I can run 1450MHz and 8000MHz on Heaven for several loops at a load temp of about 70-72*C.
> 
> But...if I can run at 1400MHz and 8000MHz at 65*C (I am just guessing what temp would be) then it might be worth it to bump it down.
> 
> I guess I am just trying to find that balance between performance and heat. I could care less about gaining 2fps - I am more concerned about heat and GPU life.


Right, it doesn't really matter. Benchmarks people will always go for the sky, but if your already netting your monitors max frame output at 1350-1400 i see no reason to go further. Most games don't stress like Heaven though. You can always turn on adaptive to let the gpu decide what it needs to run max output and tune down when it doesn't require alot of power to run a situation.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Right, it doesn't really matter. Benchmarks people will always go for the sky, but if your already netting your monitors max frame output at 1350-1400 i see no reason to go further. Most games don't stress like Heaven though. You can always turn on adaptive to let the gpu decide what it needs to run max output and tune down when it doesn't require alot of power to run a situation.


Thanks for the input...how do you turn on adaptive?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks for the input...how do you turn on adaptive?


Its normally on default. But its in the Nvidia control panel. Power management.


----------



## bluedevil

So whats the best universal GPU WCing block for a 980 Ti? Keep in mind, I would like the to keep the midplate. I seen that the EK Supremacy VGA would work, but would like something with better G1/4 terminals. I would love to use a EK Thermosphere, just concerned about the contact between the block and the GPU. Suppose a copper shim might work?

Here's my GPU.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Its normally on default. But its in the Nvidia control panel. Power management.


Ahh alright I know what your talking about. So is it cool to be OC'd at 1450MHz Core and 8000MHz Mem and have adaptive on then?


----------



## famich

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So whats the best universal GPU WCing block for a 980 Ti? Keep in mind, I would like the to keep the midplate. I seen that the EK Supremacy VGA would work, but would like something with better G1/4 terminals. I would love to use a EK Thermosphere, just concerned about the contact between the block and the GPU. Suppose a copper shim might work?
> 
> Here's my GPU.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142


Hello, I have solved the very same problem some time ago. I got EVGA 980TI SC+ and I ordered the Thermosphere about a month ago.. This block will NOT fit unless you remove the backplate AND the protective cover of the PCB from the front side, which is, by the way, quite useful.
The Thermosphere will not fit and you will see that the supplied screws are a tiny little bit short with the metal plate covering the PCB and with the backplate applied. I have use the EK SUpremacy block, works just fine.

EKWB got the compatibility info on their website all wrong regarding this matter.
When you will blow the 120/140 on the metal plate that will cool the mosfets and DRAM chips, you ll be fine.

BTW when WC the chip I would not be afraid of MaxAIR etc BIOS , the stock PCB can hold 1.281V IMHO.


----------



## phaseshift

anyone have the stock bios for 06G-P4-4991-KR and can upload please


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> anyone have the stock bios for 06G-P4-4991-KR and can upload please


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/175026/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150609.html

It's that one. I have the same card 4991-KR.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So whats the best universal GPU WCing block for a 980 Ti? Keep in mind, I would like the to keep the midplate. I seen that the EK Supremacy VGA would work, but would like something with better G1/4 terminals. I would love to use a EK Thermosphere, just concerned about the contact between the block and the GPU. Suppose a copper shim might work?
> 
> Here's my GPU.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487142



Works with backplate and midplate. Besides the thermo is more restrictive. Whats wrong with the g 1/4 terminals?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 
> Works with backplate and midplate. Besides the thermo is more restrictive. Whats wrong with the g 1/4 terminals?


Awesome. What I meant about the g1/4 fittings is that the Thermoshere has a riser with a right angle. I suppose that is more restrictive. I guess I could use extensions and or angle adapters.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/175026/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150609.html
> 
> It's that one. I have the same card 4991-KR.


So the BIOS above is for this one?

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Awesome. What I meant about the g1/4 fittings is that the Thermoshere has a riser with a right angle. I suppose that is more restrictive. I guess I could use extensions and or angle adapters.


The vga supremacy angles upwards, not straight up from the block.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phaseshift*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/175026/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150609.html
> 
> It's that one. I have the same card 4991-KR.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So the BIOS above is for this one?
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR
Click to expand...



It is the only one you can get from the EVGA Step-Up and that is the bios it came with and the one that I am still using.


----------



## phaseshift

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> It is the only one you can get from the EVGA Step-Up and that is the bios it came with and the one that I am still using.


Thank you I appreciate the help!


----------



## hertz9753

I have owned a few EVGA GPU's.


----------



## DiceAir

So my perfcap reason is VRel. I can see my core clock drops to like 1160 in bf4 multiplayer sometimes. I'm running a KFA2/Galax 980 ti HOF. Card only get's to about 68C maybe 73 max so it's not getting hot. I don't know if someone can maybe change a bios for me to give me more consistent voltage under load.

I have 1.175V under load but don't know if 1.2V should be forced. Can someone mod me the bios and then I can flash my card. My card comes with dual bios. Tell me what else you need and I will supply you with the info. Even on stock I'm getting VRel and it sometimes drops to low. Someone on the guru3d forum told me that I should get a bios that will force the voltage to stay. I'm not looking to overvolt my card just get a more stable voltage so that I can maintain my core clock. Currently doing 1423mhz. I'm not planning in going much higher but maybe will aim for 1444 if can but I don't see much improvement.


----------



## PriestOfSin

Finally got around to attempting an OC on my 980Ti. Doing 1202 core and 1803 memory at stock voltage, ended up getting this score in Firestrike:



How does this score look? What settings should I modify in Precision X to keep my OC going? Not very familiar with power target and things like that. I'd like to keep the card at stock voltage as long as possible, though.

EDIT: Pushed to 1251 core and 1825 memory, hit this:



Benching is addicting...


----------



## escalibur

Hey guys!

After having 3 different STRIX'es I'm not sure which one(s) to get next? I'm thinking about Zotac's AMP! (basic edition) but I've red very mixed reviews about it's quality in general. Gigabyte G1 could be worth trying...

I'm looking for 2-slot versions because I might go for a SLI so 3-slot models are not option. (I'm not going on water)


----------



## cyph3rz

*Batman Arkham Knight Re-Release MAXED OUT 1080p GTX 980 TI FPS Performance Test - 6700k*






*and*

*Amnesia A Machine For Pigs 8K EXTREME TESTING GTX 980 TI FPS Performance Test*


----------



## Fraggy

Gaming-on-Air Reference BIOS for any reference 980-Ti
Based on Zotac ref BIOS 84.00.2F.00.01

I made this for reference cards with stock coolers to balance temps and performance for 24/7 use in gaming. You will hear the fan(s) under a heavy load.

* 350 W power limit
* 1.200 V under load (will throttle normally)
* 1405 MHz core under load with NV Boost disabled (will throttle normally)
* 8002 MHz vRAM
* Aggressive fan curve for under-75 C temps with reference cooler
* No need to use AB or PX etc unless you want to raise clocks. Fan, PL, voltage, and clocks are set for high perf, low temps, 24/7
* Please copy only; do not flash directly unless you have a Zotac ref card with BIOS 84.00.2F.00.01

Gaming_Reference.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## shaolin95

Guys that EVGA hybrid cooler should fit any reference card right? Also do you guys think its worth the money?
Thanks!


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Guys that EVGA hybrid cooler should fit any reference card right? Also do you guys think its worth the money?
> Thanks!


I have an actual hybrid. Love the card. Runs at 1500 all day long at 45 C. 74F room temp. Have not tried to go higher. Had 970gtx in sli before. Sick of SLI issues with surround. I have had crossfire and sli since 2008. One big card from now on. I play at 7680x1440 and the 980ti is a smoother card at 50 fps than the 970's in sli at 60fps.

Get the hybrid kit or card.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I have an actual hybrid. Love the card. Runs at 1500 all day long at 45 C. 74F room temp. Have not tried to go higher. Had 970gtx in sli before. Sick of SLI issues with surround. I have had crossfire and sli since 2008. One big card from now on. I play at 7680x1440 and the 980ti is a smoother card at 50 fps than the 970's in sli at 60fps.
> 
> Get the hybrid kit or card.


Thanks, I am getting the Reference card and getting the kit for it then. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Thanks, I am getting the Reference card and getting the kit for it then. Thanks for the feedback!


Why not get the hybrid from the beginning? It has to be close to the same price.


----------



## shaolin95

I am getting a Reference card for $500 and the hybrid I will get used when I find one for a good price. I am pretty sure I cannot get it close to this price unfortunately plus it gives me the option to wait and but later


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> I am getting a Reference card for $500 and the hybrid I will get used when I find one for a good price. I am pretty sure I cannot get it close to this price unfortunately plus it gives me the option to wait and but later


kraken g10 and NZXT x41


----------



## drop24

It looks like Gigabyte will be releasing a water cooled 980 Ti this month. I'm in the market for a couple 980 Ti's. Do you think I should wait a few weeks or should I just go ahead and get a pair of G1 980 Ti's? I'll be overclocking them with a custom bios. My case has good air flow. I know that Maxwell cards tend to downclock 1 bin at 60-70 degrees though so maybe I should wait for the watercooled ones? What would you guys do?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> It looks like Gigabyte will be releasing a water cooled 980 Ti this month. I'm in the market for a couple 980 Ti's. Do you think I should wait a few weeks or should I just go ahead and get a pair of G1 980 Ti's? I'll be overclocking them with a custom bios. My case has good air flow. I know that Maxwell cards tend to downclock 1 bin at 60-70 degrees though so maybe I should wait for the watercooled ones? What would you guys do?


They WOULD come out with a water cooled version a month after I get mine :/

Anyways, honestly I'd still say just get the 980ti g1's and go with EK blocks. Their products are so damn clean i don't think anyway should go any other way. Just my opinion though


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I have an actual hybrid. Love the card. Runs at 1500 all day long at 45 C. 74F room temp. Have not tried to go higher. Had 970gtx in sli before. Sick of SLI issues with surround. I have had crossfire and sli since 2008. One big card from now on. I play at 7680x1440 and the 980ti is a smoother card at 50 fps than the 970's in sli at 60fps.
> 
> Get the hybrid kit or card.


Thank you. Just ordered the Hybrid kit from EVGA. I guess this is the most economic way to WC your GPU nowadays.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> They WOULD come out with a water cooled version a month after I get mine :/
> 
> Anyways, honestly I'd still say just get the 980ti g1's and go with EK blocks. Their products are so damn clean i don't think anyway should go any other way. Just my opinion though


Exactly how I'm feeling.

If true, I think I might just sell my current G1 gaming. I won't speak against the Windforce cooler though, it's definitely top of the line for air. Even with 1.274v, and a 1541 mhz overclock my card stays 75C-79C playing Witcher 3 max for hours. I was thinking about the Kraken G10 and Kraken X40 combo. Depending on what Gigabyte may release, my mind can be changed.


----------



## drop24

Alright I think I'll wait then. The should be a really nice cards with full water cooling of the VRM's instead of just the GPU core like the hybrid cards do.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Exactly how I'm feeling.
> 
> If true, I think I might just sell my current G1 gaming. I won't speak against the Windforce cooler though, it's definitely top of the line for air. Even with 1.274v, and a 1541 mhz overclock my card stays 75C-79C playing Witcher 3 max for hours. I was thinking about the Kraken G10 and Kraken X40 combo. Depending on what Gigabyte may release, my mind can be changed.


What's your idle temps ?


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> What's your idle temps ?


33-35C. Ambient room temp is around 24-26C. My fans spin at 40% at idle. And is completely inaudible (thank you gigabyte!)


----------



## FreeElectron

I bought two Gigabyte GTX 980 TI Gaming G1 and i'm using them on SLI.

There is a 2-pci slot space between them
The problem is that the top cards overheats

(Top card max is 81c)


even when using this fan curve.


I am using them in the Thermaltake Core x9 case with 3 GTs 1150 blowing air into the cards.
The problem is that the cards' heatsink fin orientation probably is causing the hot air to go back inside.

Any easy solutions? (Till i am able to get them water cooled)


----------



## mouacyk

Thinking outside the box... open the case and let a big fan blow into it. I did this on mine when I was testing max OC on air. Kept max teps at 69C.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> Exactly how I'm feeling.
> 
> If true, I think I might just sell my current G1 gaming. I won't speak against the Windforce cooler though, it's definitely top of the line for air. Even with 1.274v, and a 1541 mhz overclock my card stays 75C-79C playing Witcher 3 max for hours. I was thinking about the Kraken G10 and Kraken X40 combo. Depending on what Gigabyte may release, my mind can be changed.


http://videocardz.com/57633/gigabyte-announces-geforce-gtx-980-waterforce pic of the new Gigabyte card but I have not seen a TI model yet. Only this 980 NON TI!


----------



## RaleighStClair

Thinking of picking up the Hybrid kit (it's $69.99 right now) to put on my EVGA 980ti sc+. These 980ti's get so hot running games in 4k, especially newer games, even at lower voltages. Wondering how much the hybrid kit would lower my temps over stock cooler? I'm hitting 77-79c in games like Witcher 3 at 4k.


----------



## funfordcobra

I wish I could wait as long as you guys and get watercooled lightning cards and kingpins but there's no way I could wait this long. I always get reference or the next in line model lol. Maybe I'll try and wait for pascal but just typing this I know it wont happen.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I wish I could wait as long as you guys and get watercooled lightning cards and kingpins but there's no way I could wait this long. I always get reference or the next in line model lol. Maybe I'll try and wait for pascal but just typing this I know it wont happen.


The Lightning and Kingpin don't perform any better then a regular non reference to justify the price.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> Thinking of picking up the Hybrid kit (it's $69.99 right now) to put on my EVGA 980ti sc+. These 980ti's get so hot running games in 4k, especially newer games, even at lower voltages. Wondering how much the hybrid kit would lower my temps over stock cooler? I'm hitting 77-79c in games like Witcher 3 at 4k.


My hybrid get 45-47C gaming at 7680x1440. Room temp is 74-75F. I have the AIO fan on my fan controller so I can run it at lower rpm when I want.


----------



## funfordcobra

yea but they look pretty


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Lol. I guess im a stickler for price/performance.


----------



## funfordcobra

I feel the same way. I know there's about a 5-7fps gain between my stock clocked reference cards @1300mhz and a kingpin @ 1580mhz. I keep mine at 1450 and other than benchmarks, there's no real noticeable difference to me from taking them above stock. Bumping the memory overclock helps a lot for SLI.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I feel the same way. I know there's about a 5-7fps gain between my stock clocked reference cards @1300mhz and a kingpin @ 1580mhz. I keep mine at 1450 and other than benchmarks, there's no real noticeable difference to me from taking them above stock. Bumping the memory overclock helps a lot for SLI.


I've seen Kingpins hold 1600+(atleast lead to believe) and score far lower gpu scores then me clocked at 1590 with no cpu overclock, but I game at 1500 eitherway.


----------



## tronicson

Here is my Hydrocopper (Hynix) BIOS if somebody is interested to get it









Can somebody set me the Boostclock maybe to 1525mhz and the vcore to 1.23?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tronicson*
> 
> Here is my Hydrocopper (Hynix) BIOS if somebody is interested to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody set me the Boostclock maybe to 1525mhz and the vcore to 1.23?


If no one else will I can do it when I get home from work.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tronicson*
> 
> Here is my Hydrocopper (Hynix) BIOS if somebody is interested to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody set me the Boostclock maybe to 1525mhz and the vcore to 1.23?


Since probably nobody has helped you out yet, i figured i could do it. I disabled boost and set the frequency to 1519 (couldn't set it to exactly 1525) and put in that it would run at 1.23v under load, are you sure that you don't need the powerlimit tweaked?Anyway here is the bios if you are interested (by the way there is a thread where you can get help with bios, the thread is called Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request ) )

980tihydromodded.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## tronicson

Thank you very much - i will give it a try. BTW which tool you use to make the modification, since i discovered that nibitor does only support until Geforce 8 (at least the version i was able to find)


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tronicson*
> 
> Thank you very much - i will give it a try. BTW which tool you use to make the modification, since i discovered that nibitor does only support until Geforce 8 (at least the version i was able to find)


Maxwell Bios Tweaker


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Hey, Do these cards run naturally hot? Besides that, i really want to know if running my Gigabyte g1 980ti @ 75-80% fan speed while gaming bad for the card? I do it to cool down, but in reality, is it doing more harm than good? Please let me know.


i run my 980 ti windofrce at 100% fan speed and its barely audible. never breaks 62 celsius at 1500 core

hatasgonhate ~


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i run my 980 ti windofrce at 100% fan speed and its barely audible. never breaks 62 celsius at 1500 core
> 
> hatasgonhate ~


Actually it is loud.
I can hear it over 18 gentle typhoons 1850 rpm running at max and the D5 24v pump at max(floating-decoupled).
That's assuming that the Gaming G1 cooler's is the same cooler as the windforce.


----------



## HAL900

save the treee


----------



## tronicson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Since probably nobody has helped you out yet, i figured i could do it. I disabled boost and set the frequency to 1519 (couldn't set it to exactly 1525) and put in that it would run at 1.23v under load, are you sure that you don't need the powerlimit tweaked?Anyway here is the bios if you are interested (by the way there is a thread where you can get help with bios, the thread is called Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request ) )
> 
> 980tihydromodded.zip 152k .zip file


it runs stable, but running into PerfCap - (GPU Z marks it with green in the Sensor Graph) i guess it would need still 1.287 - you're right


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tronicson*
> 
> it runs stable, but running into PerfCap - (GPU Z marks it with green in the Sensor Graph) i guess it would need still 1.287 - you're right


If it is stable you don't need more voltage. Just hover over it and see what the problem is, if I remember right the green is related to power limit.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> save the treee


What's the video about? There's no description, can't really see well on my phone.


----------



## HAL900

Sex tape Angelina Jolie xD


----------



## tronicson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> If it is stable you don't need more voltage. Just hover over it and see what the problem is, if I remember right the green is related to power limit.


Yes, its "Pwr" (green) same time the Card throttles a bit the clock down.. but this doesnt happen when i use the one on Page1 in this thread for watercooling that is set to 1.287, there i can set in PrecisionX plus 113% mhz or so and run flat and stable with 1535mhz - am i running in a Powerlimit still?

The other Graph in GPU-Z shows sometimes hitting Powerlimit of 100.1% TDP (PowerTable in Maxwell Tweaker)

Must there be opened a further limit in the BIOS Maybe? Max Power Consumption to 110% or such? (like it would show in the PrecisionX Tool - which i had not started when testing to dont have that interfering in some manner)


----------



## mus1mus

If it is hitting green or PWR, there's a chance it is not hitting the desired clocks well.

Probably just tweak the Power Limits.

IMO, setting the clocks to a static 1520MHz may be troublesome. I would just disable boost and OC it with MSI AB and set to boot once you get the final stable OC.

Setting the power limit to the max wouldn't hurt as well. As it'd just a limit. Not the actual draw.


----------



## tronicson

Its running fine now, i adjusted the PowerTable to the Values of the BIOS that is downloadable at the 1st Page of this Thread. The Card was hitting the PowerLimit and was throtting therefore.

I pretested the Card on the Weekend yet with this BIOS (originally from a SC) and it was slightly not stable at 1550 - stable at 1535 and now i am running with the HC BIOS on 1.23v and 1519mhz quite smoothly.

But i will make a longer test tomorrow.. so far it ran through Heaven3D with all on Ultra 2x - will try with 3dMark still and then some Hours of intense Gaming to have a final verdict about it


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tronicson*
> 
> Its running fine now, i adjusted the PowerTable to the Values of the BIOS that is downloadable at the 1st Page of this Thread. The Card was hitting the PowerLimit and was throtting therefore.
> 
> I pretested the Card on the Weekend yet with this BIOS (originally from a SC) and it was slightly not stable at 1550 - stable at 1535 and now i am running with the HC BIOS on 1.23v and 1519mhz quite smoothly.
> 
> But i will make a longer test tomorrow.. so far it ran through Heaven3D with all on Ultra 2x - will try with 3dMark still and then *some Hours of intense Gaming to have a final verdict about it*










parfait


----------



## optimus002

So, I bought my Gainward Phoenix GS 980 Ti a few days ago and I'm happy with the card, way less heat, noise and power vs my 780 SLI's. In terms of performance, not much gains, if any, besides games that don't support sli obviously. Anyways, my card seems it can go higher, currently somewhat stable at 1450/8000 stock volt (1.174-1.193), 110% PT, passed Witcher 3 after playing 4 hours, but in Arkham Knight, the screen greyed out and I had to hard reset after a couple hours...I have noticed that my power usage can go up to 114% and in Batman and Witcher it tends to hover in the 100's. I have yet to see any artifacting, even when I overclocked to 1500+, all my crashes are either losing monitor signal, greying out, or TDR's and driver recovery messages...So I'm guessing boosting PT will solve my problem?

Card ASIC is 70.5%. Temps don't pass 77 and I'm using AB.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> So, I bought my Gainward Phoenix GS 980 Ti a few days ago and I'm happy with the card, way less heat, noise and power vs my 780 SLI's. In terms of performance, not much gains, if any, besides games that don't support sli obviously. Anyways, my card seems it can go higher, currently somewhat stable at 1450/8000 stock volt (1.174-1.193), 110% PT, passed Witcher 3 after playing 4 hours, but in Arkham Knight, the screen greyed out and I had to hard reset after a couple hours...I have noticed that my power usage can go up to 114% and in Batman and Witcher it tends to hover in the 100's. I have yet to see any artifacting, even when I overclocked to 1500+, all my crashes are either losing monitor signal, greying out, or TDR's and driver recovery messages...So I'm guessing boosting PT will solve my problem?
> 
> Card ASIC is 70.5%. Temps don't pass 77 and I'm using AB.


Get the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker and modify the Power Table.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i run my 980 ti windofrce at 100% fan speed and its barely audible. never breaks 62 celsius at 1500 core
> 
> hatasgonhate ~


Question. I just got my 980ti g1 installed and running. Was curious when I was surfing the net I looked down and for some reason my "wind force" light is off and only the 2 side button lights are illuminated.. Any idea why this is? Or does it only turn on when I'm playing games ?


----------



## DRtotoley

Hi! I need you help!!! I forgot to backup the NL2 bios on my evga 980 ti classified, I just wondering if you guys can provide me with the original NL2 bios for this card please I would appreciate it thank you!


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Question. I just got my 980ti g1 installed and running. Was curious when I was surfing the net I looked down and for some reason my "wind force" light is off and only the 2 side button lights are illuminated.. Any idea why this is? Or does it only turn on when I'm playing games ?


that's how it's set in the bios by default. That can be controlled however using OC Guru. The Windforce LED is on when the fans are active.


----------



## Alpina 7

got it fixed and nice ad blue =)


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Bios switch have the standard on the other profile?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRtotoley*
> 
> Hi! I need you help!!! I forgot to backup the NL2 bios on my evga 980 ti classified, I just wondering if you guys can provide me with the original NL2 bios for this card please I would appreciate it thank you!


stock, LN2 and kingpin's OC bios - same as LN2 but higher max fan speed:

GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## muhd86

any evga gtx 980ti acx2.0+ sc users here , i just want to know that why these gpus cant do a constant boost of 1500mhz + even when plenty of head room in terms of temps and voltages are there ..they keep on jumping yp and down etc .


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Maxwell Bios Tweaker


Where can i download the latest stable version of it?
Are there any guides on how to use it?

I want to try to overclock my 980 tis


----------



## Alpina 7

anyone one want to be nice and help me overclock my Gigabyte 980 TI G1?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> i run my 980 ti windofrce at 100% fan speed and its barely audible. never breaks 62 celsius at 1500 core


I understand not everyone has the same hearing sensibility and there are many factors which have influence in the way we perceive the noise, but how someone could consider G1 fan at 100% "barely audible" is just beyond my mind. At 100% those fans will reach something like 75 or 80db, which is similar to a garbage truck. If you call that "barely audible" then you are seriously hearing impaired.

At 55-60%, G1 fans are disturbingly noticeable.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I understand not everyone has the same hearing sensibility and there are many factors which have influence in the way we perceive the noise, but how someone could consider G1 fan at 100% "barely audible" is just beyond my mind. At 100% those fans will reach something like 75 or 80db, which is similar to a garbage truck. If you call that "barely audible" then you are seriously hearing impaired.
> 
> At 55-60%, G1 fans are disturbingly noticeable.


thats crazy. i turned my G1 fans to 100% just to see how it sounded last night and it was like a jet lol. and thats with 7 other fans going in my case!


----------



## Alpina 7

hey i want to benchmark my gpu tonight, what programs does everyone recommend?


----------



## rxl-gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> hey i want to benchmark my gpu tonight, what programs does everyone recommend?


firestrike 1.1 and valley benchmark


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> hey i want to benchmark my gpu tonight, what programs does everyone recommend?


*3DMark*
Firestrike

*Unigine*
Heaven Benchmark
Valley Benchmark

Those are the main ones essentially that I use. Are you testing game stability as well or just interested in benchmarking?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muhd86*
> 
> any evga gtx 980ti acx2.0+ sc users here , i just want to know that why these gpus cant do a constant boost of 1500mhz + even when plenty of head room in terms of temps and voltages are there ..they keep on jumping yp and down etc .


What settings are you using? What values are you seeing under load? Are you being capped by power?


----------



## DeathAngel74

My fans sound like a stuffed a hair blow dryer inside my case, closed it and turned it on full blast....A cross between a dust buster and a blow dryer, lol.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxl-gaming*
> 
> firestrike 1.1 and valley benchmark


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fredocini*
> 
> *3DMark*
> Firestrike
> 
> *Unigine*
> Heaven Benchmark
> Valley Benchmark
> 
> Those are the main ones essentially that I use. Are you testing game stability as well or just interested in benchmarking?


Ok thanks guys... I just want to see the numbers and also make shure it's stable. Going to start overclocking tonight... Do you guys recommend over clock the cup first or GPU? My ASIC came in at a 70.1 btw :/


----------



## DeathAngel74

gpu first, but oc'ing both will help your scores


----------



## cyph3rz

*Batman Arkham Knight PC Re-Release GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## hertz9753

No!


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Get the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker and modify the Power Table.


Is it easy to do?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Is it easy to do?


It's fairly simple. If you have questions there's members that know how to do it and can help you along the way. You'll need nvflash as well and you can get both here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## Alpina 7

OK so i got fire-strike running and did a quick overclock of my GPU. heres what i got ...

stock:


and after the overclock :





and my settings;



for some reason though i couldn't get the heaven benchmark or valley running. not sure why but it was some kind of msvcp100dll error

so what do you guys think?

this is the error when i try to open them


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*


I believe that's part of a redistributed C++ package for Visual Studio. Simply reinstalling Heaven may fix it. I found this link from google. It may help point you in the right direction.
http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_other-performance/msvcp100dll-missing/9a687c31-0619-4ee9-b511-020985e29b5f?auth=1


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I believe that's part of a redistributed C++ package for Visual Studio. Simply reinstalling Heaven may fix it. I found this link from google. It may help point you in the right direction.
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_other-performance/msvcp100dll-missing/9a687c31-0619-4ee9-b511-020985e29b5f?auth=1


thanks alot.

ok so i went ahead and got the valley and heaven benchmark up and working finally. and here are the scores.




after i over clock the cpu tomorrow ill redo all 3 tests an post results. but so far very happy =)

cant wait for my 2nd 980 Ti G1 and water cooling


----------



## droidan

Hi..All

Would you mind sharing original NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti(Vanilla) rom 84.00.32.00.01?

I saw that MSI 980 Ti Reference using that exact version. Is it the one?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *droidan*
> 
> Hi..All
> 
> Would you mind sharing original NVIDIA GTX 980 Ti(Vanilla) rom 84.00.32.00.01?
> 
> I saw that MSI 980 Ti Reference using that exact version. Is it the one?


This is my stock BIOS for a reference Zotac 980Ti. Not sure if it's vanilla or if Zotac modified it. Maxwell BIOS Tweaker shows it as Nvidia 84.00.32.00.01.

Original.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## optimus002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> It's fairly simple. If you have questions there's members that know how to do it and can help you along the way. You'll need nvflash as well and you can get both here.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


I'm familiar with flashing, as I flashed my old 780's. Just actually tweaking the bios, I don't want to **** something up...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> thanks alot.
> 
> ok so i went ahead and got the valley and heaven benchmark up and working finally. and here are the scores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after i over clock the cpu tomorrow ill redo all 3 tests an post results. but so far very happy =)
> 
> cant wait for my 2nd 980 Ti G1 and water cooling


Am I missing something? That score seems like half of where it should be.


----------



## droidan

Thanks. I will try to flash it on my Asus ref card.


----------



## droidan

Thanks. I will try to flash it on my Asus ref card.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> I'm familiar with flashing, as I flashed my old 780's. Just actually tweaking the bios, I don't want to **** something up...
> Am I missing something? That score seems like half of where it should be.


Never seen that multimonitor statis before for 1080p. Presume thats the reason its much lower. Unless Uni changed their scoring again.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> I'm familiar with flashing, as I flashed my old 780's. Just actually tweaking the bios, I don't want to **** something up...


Here's how I've done mine. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here. These are 4, 5 and 6 if you are counting from the top to the bottom of the power table.

Add to "Def" and then adjust "Max" below it to the same percentage it was (or slightly higher) before you changed "Def". Just changing the TDP value will stop the throttling, but as I understand it changing the other values allow the card to draw more power from the PSU. On the reference PCB there are 2 PCIe power cables (ie. PSU 1 and PSU 2). Looks like I forgot the U on the PSU 2, but you get the idea...









Based on my TDP, 400W, under load it will hit about 60%, which is about 240W. Hypothetically I believe those PCIe cable can produce 150W max and the PCIe slot can produce 75W max; however, I have yet to actually test it with a DMM. Again someone correct me if I'm wrong because I'm still learning.

As to messing it up and wouldn't worry about it too much. As long as your using the BIOS Tweaker and not modifying it with a hex editor I think you're safe.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> I'm familiar with flashing, as I flashed my old 780's. Just actually tweaking the bios, I don't want to **** something up...
> Am I missing something? That score seems like half of where it should be.


really? dont say that bro lol

can anyone confirm?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Here's how I've done mine. Someone feel free to correct me if I'm wrong here. These are 4, 5 and 6 if you are counting from the top to the bottom of the power table.
> 
> Add to "Def" and then adjust "Max" below it to the same percentage it was (or slightly higher) before you changed "Def". Just changing the TDP value will stop the throttling, but as I understand it changing the other values allow the card to draw more power from the PSU. On the reference PCB there are 2 PCIe power cables (ie. PSU 1 and PSU 2). Looks like I forgot the U on the PSU 2, but you get the idea...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on my TDP, 400W, under load it will hit about 60%, which is about 240W. Hypothetically I believe those PCIe cable can produce 150W max and the PCIe slot can produce 75W max; however, I have yet to actually test it with a DMM. Again someone correct me if I'm wrong because I'm still learning.
> 
> As to messing it up and wouldn't worry about it too much. As long as your using the BIOS Tweaker and not modifying it with a hex editor I think you're safe.


You don't add 75k(75w) to each pcie connector.

The reference 980ti by Zotac is a :
6pin = rated upto 75w(75000)
8pin = rated upto 150w(150000)

Total tdp is where the 75w from the Pcie lane is added. Naturally you're already set to hit 324w, but Nvidia limits these cards to 250w. Manufacturer's allow 275w +(110% for you in your overclock utility) If you raised your max tdp to 324 in bios you would allow max potential based off base data. 201w on a 75w rated connector and 257w on a 150w rated connector might not be healthy.


----------



## snaf2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Am I missing something? That score seems like half of where it should be.


yeah it is. most likely the part where he mentions not over clocked CPU is the case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> really? dont say that bro lol
> 
> can anyone confirm?


it should be around 4000 score for the extreme HD settings with his components and single GPU GTX 980 Ti and most likely not overclocked CPU is the case, but the guy already knows that and said will post updated scores once cpu is overclocked... @ 4.5Ghz and 980 Ti he will get 4200 for sure!!

p.s.
you can see with same hardware and [email protected] you can easily get 4800
http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12700#post_24567840 (12702)


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snaf2k*
> 
> yeah it is. most likely the part where he mentions not over clocked CPU is the case.
> it should be around 4000 score for the extreme HD settings with his components and single GPU GTX 980 Ti and most likely not overclocked CPU is the case, but the guy already knows that and said will post updated scores once cpu is overclocked... @ 4.5Ghz and 980 Ti he will get 4200 for sure!!
> 
> p.s.
> you can see with same hardware and [email protected] you can easily get 4800
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0/12700#post_24567840 (12702)


ok also this was in dual monitor mode. ill be messing with it tonight and ill keep you guys posted. hopefully i can keep it stable at 4.5 because it crashed after 15 min last night, but didnt get over 68c so idk maybe needs more voltage or memory does. who knows. this SYTZ complicated.


----------



## SEALBoy

Any tips on getting more speed out of the memory (custom BIOS, etc)? I feel like I've hit a wall - I can't go higher than +200 on the memory without getting crashes. I've seen lots of people with +500 or more, when I try that I get lockups within a few minutes. Power target is set to max. Am I just unlucky?

I have a EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEALBoy*
> 
> Any tips on getting more speed out of the memory (custom BIOS, etc)? I feel like I've hit a wall - I can't go higher than +200 on the memory without getting crashes. I've seen lots of people with +500 or more, when I try that I get lockups within a few minutes. Power target is set to max. Am I just unlucky?
> 
> I have a EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid.


Start with memory only and see if 200 is the wall. Usually i only see artifacts with too high memory not crashes.


----------



## Garrett1974NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEALBoy*
> 
> Any tips on getting more speed out of the memory (custom BIOS, etc)? I feel like I've hit a wall - I can't go higher than +200 on the memory without getting crashes. I've seen lots of people with +500 or more, when I try that I get lockups within a few minutes. Power target is set to max. Am I just unlucky?
> 
> I have a EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid.


You might be unlucky, but then again you DO know that you gain much more from higher GPU clocks than memory, right?


----------



## Desolutional

Anyone bought the MSI Sea Hawk yet? How does it compare to the Hybrid. It's in stock.

http://www.scan.co.uk/products/6gb-msi-gtx-980-ti-sea-hawk-corsair-hydro-pcie-30-7096mhz-gddr5-gpu-1190mhz-boost-1291mhz-cores-2816


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Anyone bought the MSI Sea Hawk yet? How does it compare to the Hybrid. It's in stock.
> 
> http://www.scan.co.uk/products/6gb-msi-gtx-980-ti-sea-hawk-corsair-hydro-pcie-30-7096mhz-gddr5-gpu-1190mhz-boost-1291mhz-cores-2816


Im sure it's identical with it using the same setup.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> You don't add 75k(75w) to each pcie connector.
> 
> The reference 980ti by Zotac is a :
> 6pin = rated upto 75w(75000)
> 8pin = rated upto 150w(150000)
> 
> Total tdp is where the 75w from the Pcie lane is added. Naturally you're already set to hit 324w, but Nvidia limits these cards to 250w. Manufacturer's allow 275w +(110% for you in your overclock utility) If you raised your max tdp to 324 in bios you would allow max potential based off base data. 201w on a 75w rated connector and 257w on a 150w rated connector might not be healthy.


don't let those SIG specs throw you off too much. the standard terminal (mainstream PSUs) can supply 8 amps while better ones can supply ~11-13 amps using 18 gauge wire (better PSUs use 16 gauge).

i am talking these:


each wire can supply 96 watts min for 192 watts-6 pin, 288 watts-8 pin. so if one is using say a corsair CX series, yeah they're pushing the 6 pin but a better PSU like that seasonic-X they have could handle much more (264/396 as opposed to 192/288)

here:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-12.html










E: typos


----------



## cyph3rz

*Call Of Duty Black Ops 2 PC 4K GTX 980 TI SLI FPS Performance Test*


----------



## DrSmoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SEALBoy*
> 
> Any tips on getting more speed out of the memory (custom BIOS, etc)? I feel like I've hit a wall - I can't go higher than +200 on the memory without getting crashes. I've seen lots of people with +500 or more, when I try that I get lockups within a few minutes. Power target is set to max. Am I just unlucky?
> 
> I have a EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid.


You probably already know this, but make sure you have an aggressive fan profile setup on the Hybrid, to keep the Vram cool. Its set on Auto by default, which can result in crashes because the fan won't be running fast enough to cool the ram, because it bases its speed on the temp of the GPU core, when set to auto. I had that happen to me, the fan on the card would be running at 1900rpm with the gpu at 42C, and I'd get crashes.

How safe is modding the BIOS anyway? I've never had reason to consider it before.


----------



## SEALBoy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> You probably already know this, but make sure you have an aggressive fan profile setup on the Hybrid, to keep the Vram cool. Its set on Auto by default, which can result in crashes because the fan won't be running fast enough to cool the ram, because it bases its speed on the temp of the GPU core, when set to auto. I had that happen to me, the fan on the card would be running at 1900rpm with the gpu at 42C, and I'd get crashes.


Oh that's interesting, what have you set your profile to?


----------



## wickedout

What are you guys using to OC your 980Ti? I've used AB but switched it out with EVGA PrecisionX 16 because it had a feature to OC my monitor. And what are your stable OC settings? I just don't want any conflicts of software. BTW I love this card. It's super fast at stock settings but I want to push it as far as I can. I'll rep you if someone can show me your settings. Thanks.


----------



## DrSmoke

I have the blower fan on the card start at 40%.

30C = 50%

35C=60%

40C =75%

Something like that, is my fan curve. With some dots in-between for smaller increments. So when I was getting crashes, the blower fan was only running at 1900RPM, even though the GPU was under 100% load. Now the on-card fan runs at 3900rpm when I'm benching.

Edit: My current settings, 980ti Hybrid are: +74mV (Max power/temp targets) GPU +100 (boosts around 1450 currently) Mem +250.

Highest Temps I'm seeing are 43C and that is with mis-matched fans. (need to change case around some still) I'm going to keep moving things up and see how high it will go stable, before I actually consider any BIOS mods, which I currently know nothing about.

Edit2: Now that I think about It, why doesn't AB/PX monitor VRam Temps? That seems like an oversight.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> You don't add 75k(75w) to each pcie connector.
> 
> The reference 980ti by Zotac is a :
> 6pin = rated upto 75w(75000)
> 8pin = rated upto 150w(150000)
> 
> Total tdp is where the 75w from the Pcie lane is added. Naturally you're already set to hit 324w, but Nvidia limits these cards to 250w. Manufacturer's allow 275w +(110% for you in your overclock utility) If you raised your max tdp to 324 in bios you would allow max potential based off base data. 201w on a 75w rated connector and 257w on a 150w rated connector might not be healthy.


I have 6+2pin cables, which are still 150W I believe. The 6pin is just missing 2 GND wires. The PSU has to be able to provide enough power on the 12V rail though. I'm using the recommended configuration for the PSU, which is 1 PCIe connector per PCIe output from the PSU.

Would you recommended changing those values and if so how would you change them?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't let those SIG specs throw you off too much. the standard terminal (mainstream PSUs) can supply 8 amps while better ones can supply ~11-13 amps using 18 gauge wire (better PSUs use 16 gauge).
> 
> i am talking these:
> 
> 
> each wire can supply 96 watts min for 192 watts-6 pin, 288 watts-8 pin. so if one is using say a corsair CX series, yeah they're pushing the 6 pin but a better PSU like that seasonic-X they have could handle much more (264/396 as opposed to 192/288)
> 
> here:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-12.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E: typos


I have a Seasonic X Series 1050W, which uses 16 AWG IIRC. I built the system with the thought in mind that I might want a second GPU so I went for the larger PSU.


----------



## Alpina 7

OK guys. well after 2 days of tweaking i think im finally done overclocking my CPU and GPU =)

Here is where im at as of now. stable and happy =)








and my benchmarks...







not sure what that driver error is about


----------



## sblantipodi

I have a gtx980ti SLI, on my rig the new 358.87drivers produces 60c idle temp on both cards while I get 42c with previous driver.

Is there someone else with this problem.?


----------



## harrylinyiran

Hello!

Really nice post, thank you so much!
I just wonder that, I own a EVGA GTX980Ti Classified(not KINGPIN), are the bios-es in the post suitable for my card? I think according to what I read, they are based on SuperClocked model.

Thank you!


----------



## mus1mus

You can modify yours for sure. Set Power Limits and go.


----------



## harrylinyiran

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can modify yours for sure. Set Power Limits and go.


Hi, is there any guide or instruction that I can refer to while tweaking my bios? I'm kind of confused what to do.


----------



## mus1mus

Search Maxwell Bios Tweaker on this forum. A thread is dedicated for it.


----------



## OverSightX

Hi, i'm planning on trying out the green this time around and thinking of joining this club with a EVGA 980 ti Hydro Copper. Does anyone here have any experience with this card or should i get another model and buy the block seperately? Price wise it seems to be about the same either way.

This is what i'm looking at right now:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487145&cm_re=980_ti-_-14-487-145-_-Product


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> What settings are you using? What values are you seeing under load? Are you being capped by power?


i have a 1500watt psu , in after burner even with 1 gpu in the rig ---its not constant 1500mhz boost --is always under this , i have tried oc the gpu even it goes till 1488mhz also goes till 1505 but goes down , temps dont go above 70c

i have tried to benchmark it in many games , benchmarks , its goes till 1500 for a sec then goes down to 1488 and stays there --like its got a mind of its own


----------



## CC268

Any recommendations on a good fan curve for the MSI 980TI? Stock cooler.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Any recommendations on a good fan curve for the MSI 980TI? Stock cooler.



I use this curve regardless of the cooler.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> 
> I use this curve regardless of the cooler.


Thanks a lot - seems like a good curve


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Thanks a lot - seems like a good curve


IT will be loud


----------



## CC268

Yea...but my card isn't even OC'd and it gets pretty hot on the Witcher III...like 76*C...seems a bit high so I think changing the fan curve will help a lot.


----------



## Alpina 7

i cant seem to get my flight simulator x steam edition into dual screen. any ideas why?


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea...but my card isn't even OC'd and it gets pretty hot on the Witcher III...like 76*C...seems a bit high so I think changing the fan curve will help a lot.


76°C is hot for you? My 980Ti reference went up to 84°C...


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> 76°C is hot for you? My 980Ti reference went up to 84°C...


Idk just seems hot? lol


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Any recommendations on a good fan curve for the MSI 980TI? Stock cooler.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Idk just seems hot? lol


From 0 to 40C, I would just have it turn the fans off, that's pretty much idling and you can keep them off. Then from 40C to 75C I would ramp it from 0 to 100% fan speed.


----------



## DrSmoke

Hey guys, I just had an odd thought. I have a 980ti Hybrid. If I run my Radiator fan off my Mobo instead of the GPU connection, will I get more power to the GPU, since it doesn't have to power the extra fan? Would this be significant at all?

When I run GPU-Z it says I'm being bottle-necked by every type of power limitation. "power, Volt. Reliablity, and the other one"


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> Hey guys, I just had an odd thought. I have a 980ti Hybrid. If I run my Radiator fan off my Mobo instead of the GPU connection, will I get more power to the GPU, since it doesn't have to power the extra fan? Would this be significant at all?
> 
> When I run GPU-Z it says I'm being bottle-necked by every type of power limitation. "power, Volt. Reliablity, and the other one"


Fans are like .5 to 2 watts max, these cards pull in like 300 watts, 1 extra watt is like 0.33% extra power.


----------



## Ronnzi

Hi Everyone,

I need your help figuring out what is going on with my reference 980 Ti SLI setup. I'm using an ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 motherboard and trying to get the cards to run in SLI, both in PCIE Gen 3 16x using the onboard PLX chip. For whatever reason, the cards refuse to run stably in SLI when they are using the slots designated for SLI 16x use (PCIE 1 and 5 on the board). After running benchmarks for more than a few minutes (it does not matter what benchmarks I'm talking about - same goes for games), the system typically just hard locks and I have to manually reboot the computer. I've tried swapping the cards around, using different SLI bridges, setting all BIOS settings/OC settings to default, etc., to no avail. Typically the loads on the cards start getting wonky, jumping back and forth after running for a few minutes once the temps rise a bit and that's when it just hard locks. I'm still thinking it has something to do with the PLX chip (if I move the cards right next to each other in slots 1 and 3, both cards work in SLI in 8x mode without a hitch), however, ASRock tested the a similar setup using EVGA SC+ cards (not same reference bios, granted), and they claimed the cards worked in SLI over the PLX chip in PCIE 1 and 5 both in 16x mode just fine.

Last night I decided to try flashing the BIOS using the 980 Ti-SC-MAXAIR bios in the forum to see if that would change anything, but it did not. The cards still work fine in SLI if I put them right next to each other in slots 1 and 3, which does not utilize the PLX chip, but as soon as I move one of the cards to slot 5 for better spacing, I get the crashing right away again. Just to note, I have tried putting each card individually in the 16x slot without running SLI to make sure they do not run into problems running in 16x individually. Sure enough, neither card has any issues running in 16x from PCIE 2 when the other card is not present. Not sure if the number of SATA 3 ports I'm using could have an impact or if I'm somehow maxing out the power supply, but I just think it is very strange that they work just fine in slots 1 and 3 but not 1 and 5 as ASRock intends for SLI setups to function.

This is the second ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 motherboard that I've tried - I had the first one RMA'd because of the issue (the old board showed slightly different symptoms with slot 5 cutting in and out), but switching the board did not seem to fix things.

Below are my specs. Any ideas on what could be the issue? I've tried everything - ASRock wants me to test the cards in a different system or with a different CPU, but it does not seem like anything is wrong with the GPU's themselves or the CPU since they work if I move them to the other slots. I can't stress enough how weird it is that the cards run just fine in SLI when running right next to each other in slots 1 and 3 without the PLX chip, but lock up almost immediately once moved to slots 1 and 5. I could care less about having both cards run at Gen 3 16x vs 8x using the PLX chip, but what I do care about is spacing the cards out. Even though the cards are both reference blower designs, not having the 2 slot spacing in between the cards DRASTICALLY impacts temperatures on the cards, causing one to always throttle drastically to get things in the low-to-mid 80c range.

•ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 Motherboard

•Intel Core i7 3770K 3.5GHZ (3.9GHZ BOOST)

•16GB (4 x 4GB) of Kingston HyperX DDR3 SDRAM 1600 (PC3 12800)

•EVGA SuperNova 1050 GS Power Supply (1050w, 80 Plus Gold Certified)

•2 Gigabyte Reference 980 Ti GPUs (Both are reference cards w/ Nvidia blower cooler design)

•3 hard drives (2 standard, 1 SSD) (All 3 are hooked up to SATA3 6gpbs data ports)

•1 Blu-ray rewritable drive (internal, also SATA 3)

•Windows 10 (64-bit) running latest official Nvidia drivers

•Typically use 2-3 USB 3.0 devices (camera, game controller, keyboard)

•Utilize motherboard's onboard wi-fi and sound device via SPDIF

•Motherboard drives 4 fans in various for cooling (in case this is relevant for power usage)


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrSmoke*
> 
> I have the blower fan on the card start at 40%.
> 
> 30C = 50%
> 
> 35C=60%
> 
> 40C =75%
> 
> Something like that, is my fan curve. With some dots in-between for smaller increments. So when I was getting crashes, the blower fan was only running at 1900RPM, even though the GPU was under 100% load. Now the on-card fan runs at 3900rpm when I'm benching.
> 
> Edit: My current settings, 980ti Hybrid are: +74mV (Max power/temp targets) GPU +100 (boosts around 1450 currently) Mem +250.
> 
> Highest Temps I'm seeing are 43C and that is with mis-matched fans. (need to change case around some still) I'm going to keep moving things up and see how high it will go stable, before I actually consider any BIOS mods, which I currently know nothing about.
> 
> Edit2: Now that I think about It, why doesn't AB/PX monitor VRam Temps? That seems like an oversight.


Do not take this the wrong way but what is the sense of getting a hybrid if your going to run the blower fan at 75%. It then sounds like a reference card!

I have my 980TI Hybrid running at 1500 24/7 with stock bios +25 voltage and have the fan profile at 22% (stock) up to 35C. 35% at 40C and 45% at 50C. I have yet to have a crash while gaming. Now if it simply for benching that is different.

People get a hybrid to game in a reasonably quiet atmosphere at cool temps. I game at 7680x1440 res so the GPU works hard in every game and I rarely get to 50C. Room temp is 71-73F. Anything above 45% then the fan is noticeable. BTW I also have the AIO fan set up on my fan controller so I can vary that fan also. Works great.


----------



## DrSmoke

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> Do not take this the wrong way but what is the sense of getting a hybrid if your going to run the blower fan at 75%. It then sounds like a reference card!
> 
> I have my 980TI Hybrid running at 1500 24/7 with stock bios +25 voltage and have the fan profile at 22% (stock) up to 35C. 35% at 40C and 45% at 50C. I have yet to have a crash while gaming. Now if it simply for benching that is different.
> 
> People get a hybrid to game in a reasonably quiet atmosphere at cool temps. I game at 7680x1440 res so the GPU works hard in every game and I rarely get to 50C. Room temp is 71-73F. Anything above 45% then the fan is noticeable. BTW I also have the AIO fan set up on my fan controller so I can vary that fan also. Works great.


Because I literally can't hear it at 40%, is why I had it start there. My card only gets to 40C when I'm benching, so I don't care how loud it is then, I need it be as cool as possible.

I had crashes in gaming, with the fan running at only about 20%. My fan profile is overkill, but I can only hear it when I'm running benchmarks, so it doesn't mater.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronnzi*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need your help figuring out what is going on with my reference 980 Ti SLI setup. I'm using an ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 motherboard and trying to get the cards to run in SLI, both in PCIE Gen 3 16x using the onboard PLX chip. For whatever reason, the cards refuse to run stably in SLI when they are using the slots designated for SLI 16x use (PCIE 1 and 5 on the board). After running benchmarks for more than a few minutes (it does not matter what benchmarks I'm talking about - same goes for games), the system typically just hard locks and I have to manually reboot the computer. I've tried swapping the cards around, using different SLI bridges, setting all BIOS settings/OC settings to default, etc., to no avail. Typically the loads on the cards start getting wonky, jumping back and forth after running for a few minutes once the temps rise a bit and that's when it just hard locks. I'm still thinking it has something to do with the PLX chip (if I move the cards right next to each other in slots 1 and 3, both cards work in SLI in 8x mode without a hitch), however, ASRock tested the a similar setup using EVGA SC+ cards (not same reference bios, granted), and they claimed the cards worked in SLI over the PLX chip in PCIE 1 and 5 both in 16x mode just fine.
> 
> Last night I decided to try flashing the BIOS using the 980 Ti-SC-MAXAIR bios in the forum to see if that would change anything, but it did not. The cards still work fine in SLI if I put them right next to each other in slots 1 and 3, which does not utilize the PLX chip, but as soon as I move one of the cards to slot 5 for better spacing, I get the crashing right away again. Just to note, I have tried putting each card individually in the 16x slot without running SLI to make sure they do not run into problems running in 16x individually. Sure enough, neither card has any issues running in 16x from PCIE 2 when the other card is not present. Not sure if the number of SATA 3 ports I'm using could have an impact or if I'm somehow maxing out the power supply, but I just think it is very strange that they work just fine in slots 1 and 3 but not 1 and 5 as ASRock intends for SLI setups to function.
> 
> This is the second ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 motherboard that I've tried - I had the first one RMA'd because of the issue (the old board showed slightly different symptoms with slot 5 cutting in and out), but switching the board did not seem to fix things.
> 
> Below are my specs. Any ideas on what could be the issue? I've tried everything - ASRock wants me to test the cards in a different system or with a different CPU, but it does not seem like anything is wrong with the GPU's themselves or the CPU since they work if I move them to the other slots. I can't stress enough how weird it is that the cards run just fine in SLI when running right next to each other in slots 1 and 3 without the PLX chip, but lock up almost immediately once moved to slots 1 and 5. I could care less about having both cards run at Gen 3 16x vs 8x using the PLX chip, but what I do care about is spacing the cards out. Even though the cards are both reference blower designs, not having the 2 slot spacing in between the cards DRASTICALLY impacts temperatures on the cards, causing one to always throttle drastically to get things in the low-to-mid 80c range.
> 
> •ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 Motherboard
> 
> •Intel Core i7 3770K 3.5GHZ (3.9GHZ BOOST)
> 
> •16GB (4 x 4GB) of Kingston HyperX DDR3 SDRAM 1600 (PC3 12800)
> 
> •EVGA SuperNova 1050 GS Power Supply (1050w, 80 Plus Gold Certified)
> 
> •2 Gigabyte Reference 980 Ti GPUs (Both are reference cards w/ Nvidia blower cooler design)
> 
> •3 hard drives (2 standard, 1 SSD) (All 3 are hooked up to SATA3 6gpbs data ports)
> 
> •1 Blu-ray rewritable drive (internal, also SATA 3)
> 
> •Windows 10 (64-bit) running latest official Nvidia drivers
> 
> •Typically use 2-3 USB 3.0 devices (camera, game controller, keyboard)
> 
> •Utilize motherboard's onboard wi-fi and sound device via SPDIF
> 
> •Motherboard drives 4 fans in various for cooling (in case this is relevant for power usage)


I have a Asrock Z77 OC formula - I had a few issues with SLI until I plugged in the 4pin Molex at the bottom of the board. If I remember correctly your board has it above the #1 PCIE slot. After that it has been great running AMD 7950's in crossfire for a 1.5 years then GTX 970's in SLI. To me it sounds more like a driver issue if it is crashing right away. Maybe the slot is bad also. Bios update for Mobo?

Did some searching on the net to try and help you. Seems there were a lot of PLX chip issues with this board. When I was researching my mobo I saw that also and that is why I went with the OC formula. I knew I would never go more then 2 cards. Just Google ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 SLI issues and you will see.

I hope you get it figured out as I know what you are going thru is frustrating.


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronnzi*
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need your help figuring out what is going on with my reference 980 Ti SLI setup. I'm using an ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 motherboard and trying to get the cards to run in SLI, both in PCIE Gen 3 16x using the onboard PLX chip. For whatever reason, the cards refuse to run stably in SLI when they are using the slots designated for SLI 16x use (PCIE 1 and 5 on the board). After running benchmarks for more than a few minutes (it does not matter what benchmarks I'm talking about - same goes for games), the system typically just hard locks and I have to manually reboot the computer. I've tried swapping the cards around, using different SLI bridges, setting all BIOS settings/OC settings to default, etc., to no avail. Typically the loads on the cards start getting wonky, jumping back and forth after running for a few minutes once the temps rise a bit and that's when it just hard locks. I'm still thinking it has something to do with the PLX chip (if I move the cards right next to each other in slots 1 and 3, both cards work in SLI in 8x mode without a hitch), however, ASRock tested the a similar setup using EVGA SC+ cards (not same reference bios, granted), and they claimed the cards worked in SLI over the PLX chip in PCIE 1 and 5 both in 16x mode just fine.
> 
> Last night I decided to try flashing the BIOS using the 980 Ti-SC-MAXAIR bios in the forum to see if that would change anything, but it did not. The cards still work fine in SLI if I put them right next to each other in slots 1 and 3, which does not utilize the PLX chip, but as soon as I move one of the cards to slot 5 for better spacing, I get the crashing right away again. Just to note, I have tried putting each card individually in the 16x slot without running SLI to make sure they do not run into problems running in 16x individually. Sure enough, neither card has any issues running in 16x from PCIE 2 when the other card is not present. Not sure if the number of SATA 3 ports I'm using could have an impact or if I'm somehow maxing out the power supply, but I just think it is very strange that they work just fine in slots 1 and 3 but not 1 and 5 as ASRock intends for SLI setups to function.
> 
> This is the second ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 motherboard that I've tried - I had the first one RMA'd because of the issue (the old board showed slightly different symptoms with slot 5 cutting in and out), but switching the board did not seem to fix things.
> 
> Below are my specs. Any ideas on what could be the issue? I've tried everything - ASRock wants me to test the cards in a different system or with a different CPU, but it does not seem like anything is wrong with the GPU's themselves or the CPU since they work if I move them to the other slots. I can't stress enough how weird it is that the cards run just fine in SLI when running right next to each other in slots 1 and 3 without the PLX chip, but lock up almost immediately once moved to slots 1 and 5. I could care less about having both cards run at Gen 3 16x vs 8x using the PLX chip, but what I do care about is spacing the cards out. Even though the cards are both reference blower designs, not having the 2 slot spacing in between the cards DRASTICALLY impacts temperatures on the cards, causing one to always throttle drastically to get things in the low-to-mid 80c range.
> 
> •ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 Motherboard
> 
> •Intel Core i7 3770K 3.5GHZ (3.9GHZ BOOST)
> 
> •16GB (4 x 4GB) of Kingston HyperX DDR3 SDRAM 1600 (PC3 12800)
> 
> •EVGA SuperNova 1050 GS Power Supply (1050w, 80 Plus Gold Certified)
> 
> •2 Gigabyte Reference 980 Ti GPUs (Both are reference cards w/ Nvidia blower cooler design)
> 
> •3 hard drives (2 standard, 1 SSD) (All 3 are hooked up to SATA3 6gpbs data ports)
> 
> •1 Blu-ray rewritable drive (internal, also SATA 3)
> 
> •Windows 10 (64-bit) running latest official Nvidia drivers
> 
> •Typically use 2-3 USB 3.0 devices (camera, game controller, keyboard)
> 
> •Utilize motherboard's onboard wi-fi and sound device via SPDIF
> 
> •Motherboard drives 4 fans in various for cooling (in case this is relevant for power usage)


Well, Apparently, the cards are not the problem. So, it's probably something wrong with the motherboard's design. Try to get a refund (if you can) and buy a different motherboard.


----------



## Ronnzi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I have a Asrock Z77 OC formula - I had a few issues with SLI until I plugged in the 4pin Molex at the bottom of the board. If I remember correctly your board has it above the #1 PCIE slot. After that it has been great running AMD 7950's in crossfire for a 1.5 years then GTX 970's in SLI. To me it sounds more like a driver issue if it is crashing right away. Maybe the slot is bad also. Bios update for Mobo?
> 
> Did some searching on the net to try and help you. Seems there were a lot of PLX chip issues with this board. When I was researching my mobo I saw that also and that is why I went with the OC formula. I knew I would never go more then 2 cards. Just Google ASRock Z77 Extreme 9 SLI issues and you will see.
> 
> I hope you get it figured out as I know what you are going thru is frustrating.


Thanks, I appreciate it. I actually already have the 4pin Molex above PCIE slot 1 already plugged in (great memory!). I've tried keeping it plugged in vs not plugging it in (the pictures ASRock sent me claiming they got a 980 Ti SLI setup working over the PLX chip in slots 1 and 5 didn't have it plugged in), to no avail. I've definitely read some of the other stuff online about PLX issues with the board, but I haven't found anything to help resolve the issue on my setup. Most of the cases I have heard of online seem to have been ironed out. So far, I've had no luck. I already RMA'd the board once - I may have to try to get ASRock to replace the board with a different motherboard if they agree (again, they are currently insisting that they got a similar system to work and that I should check the GPUs and CPU in a different system...), just not looking forward to once again being out of a working system for a couple weeks while it gets sorted out.

BTW, I was running GTX 970's in SLI on the previous board in slots 1 and 5 no problem before I RMA'd it after getting the 980 Ti's because it no longer worked. I figured at the time that the PLX chip somehow died after installing the 980 Ti's, but like I said, the new board still doesn't work, though for completely different reasons (slot 5 on the first board wasn't even properly detecting the card at all times).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Well, Apparently, the cards are not the problem. So, it's probably something wrong with the motherboard's design. Try to get a refund (if you can) and buy a different motherboard.


I am going to replace the motherboard as a last resort (either by asking ASRock to do it, or by simply buying a new one), however, ASRock is claiming they were able to get 2 980 Ti's to work in SLI just fine with the same motherboard and CPU (again, they were using EVGA SC+ 980 Ti's instead of reference like mine, which is why I decided to see if flashing my cards would fix the issue).

Still scratching my head as to what it could be....


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronnzi*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it. I actually already have the 4pin Molex above PCIE slot 1 already plugged in (great memory!). I've tried keeping it plugged in vs not plugging it in (the pictures ASRock sent me claiming they got a 980 Ti SLI setup working over the PLX chip in slots 1 and 5 didn't have it plugged in), to no avail. I've definitely read some of the other stuff online about PLX issues with the board, but I haven't found anything to help resolve the issue on my setup. Most of the cases I have heard of online seem to have been ironed out. So far, I've had no luck. I already RMA'd the board once - I may have to try to get ASRock to replace the board with a different motherboard if they agree (again, they are currently insisting that they got a similar system to work and that I should check the GPUs and CPU in a different system...), just not looking forward to once again being out of a working system for a couple weeks while it gets sorted out.
> 
> BTW, I was running GTX 970's in SLI on the previous board in slots 1 and 5 no problem before I RMA'd it after getting the 980 Ti's because it no longer worked. I figured at the time that the PLX chip somehow died after installing the 980 Ti's, but like I said, the new board still doesn't work, though for completely different reasons (slot 5 on the first board wasn't even properly detecting the card at all times).
> I am going to replace the motherboard as a last resort (either by asking ASRock to do it, or by simply buying a new one), however, ASRock is claiming they were able to get 2 980 Ti's to work in SLI just fine with the same motherboard and CPU (again, they were using EVGA SC+ 980 Ti's instead of reference like mine, which is why I decided to see if flashing my cards would fix the issue).
> 
> Still scratching my head as to what it could be....


Well, Test their claim and have another replacement. If it fails then get a refund (or sell the motherboard if refund fails) then buy a new different motherboard.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare PC 4K GTX 980 TI SLI FPS Performance Test - 6700K*






*and*

*Call Of Duty Advanced Warfare PC 8K EXTREME TESTING GTX 980 TI FPS Test - 6700K*


----------



## rockmassif

Hey guys, I have a question.

I want to watercool my reference design GPU but I really love the look of it so I thought to myself, is it possible to only remove the heatsink+glass part of the cooler and install the AIO cooler there, does it still touch the GPU that way or can I install like that? Or how can I make it possible?


----------



## mus1mus

You will need to destroy the stock cooler to do that plan of yours. Which means, bye bye RMA when things go south.


----------



## paskowitz

Simply remove the shroud, scan it with a 3D object scanner, clean the data in a CAD program and then simple send the file to a high precision 3D printer. Easy!


----------



## curufinwewins

Got SLI today. Even though I'm only rocking a 68 and 70% ASIC cards, I got some decent results. 20 Points off top 100 in FireStrike Ultra and Extreme and top 5-10 among those with a 5820k.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6407033

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6406797

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6406697

Max boost on the Ultra was 1507/4002

On the extreme/regular it was 1493/3954


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockmassif*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> I want to watercool my reference design GPU but I really love the look of it so I thought to myself, is it possible to only remove the heatsink+glass part of the cooler and install the AIO cooler there, does it still touch the GPU that way or can I install like that? Or how can I make it possible?


http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/vga.html

The options are out there.


----------



## rockmassif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.arctic.ac/us_en/products/cooling/vga.html
> 
> The options are out there.


that has nothing to do with i said


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockmassif*
> 
> that has nothing to do with i said


Basically, you want to do this:



So it is doable, I have seen it a lot, albeit I use a Hybrid kit myself


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockmassif*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> I want to watercool my reference design GPU but I really love the look of it so I thought to myself, is it possible to only remove the heatsink+glass part of the cooler and install the AIO cooler there, does it still touch the GPU that way or can I install like that? Or how can I make it possible?


Waterblocks will look nicer


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Waterblocks will look nicer


I want to get a water block for my 980ti but don't want to lose my wind force led :/ and hell I've over clocked the hell out of it and can't get it over 61c


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Waterblocks will look nicer


Sure, they do look badass, but not everyone has 500+€ to fork out on a custom loop, myself included


----------



## hertz9753

I cut 1.5mm a thermal pad for the NZXT Kraken G10 that I plan to to use on my GTX 980 Ti. It is not pretty but it should work.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I want to get a water block for my 980ti but don't want to lose my wind force led :/ and hell I've over clocked the hell out of it and can't get it over 61c


You can put LEDs in your water blocks. Plus you can choose the color. I just did my CPU and GPU blocks with LEDs last weekend.


----------



## Torcqua

This might sound like a crazy question, however I'll ask it anyway.

I own the MSI GTX 980Ti. This is powered by 2x 8Pins from the PSU.

Now, my question is, is there any difference between using 2x seperate PCI-E cables for each 8Pin slot compared to using 1x PCI-E cable, which is split to 2x 8Pins on the end?

Am I likely to get lower power draw using a split cable, rather than 2 direct cables from the PSU?


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torcqua*
> 
> This might sound like a crazy question, however I'll ask it anyway.
> 
> I own the MSI GTX 980Ti. This is powered by 2x 8Pins from the PSU.
> 
> Now, my question is, is there any difference between using 2x seperate PCI-E cables for each 8Pin slot compared to using 1x PCI-E cable, which is split to 2x 8Pins on the end?
> 
> Am I likely to get lower power draw using a split cable, rather than 2 direct cables from the PSU?


It wouldn't matter bro. I personally use 2 individual cables per gpu but you can do either one it wouldn't matter.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> You can put LEDs in your water blocks. Plus you can choose the color. I just did my CPU and GPU blocks with LEDs last weekend.


What LEDs are those in the EK CPU block?


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> I cut 1.5mm a thermal pad for the NZXT Kraken G10 that I plan to to use on my GTX 980 Ti. It is not pretty but it should work.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> I cut 1.5mm a thermal pad for the NZXT Kraken G10 that I plan to to use on my GTX 980 Ti. It is not pretty but it should work.


It will work but weakly. The loss of about 25 -30 degrees Celsius


----------



## bluedevil

My 980 Ti Hybrid kit should be here today, gotta shoot some b-roll of it tonight, maybe install tomorrow. Hopefully I can get a review up of it by Tue or Wed.


----------



## Torcqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> It wouldn't matter bro. I personally use 2 individual cables per gpu but you can do either one it wouldn't matter.


Cheers for the quick answer. Think i'll swap it over to 2 individuals anyway, just in case. I've got enough cables so may as well.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> You can put LEDs in your water blocks. Plus you can choose the color. I just did my CPU and GPU blocks with LEDs last weekend.


i know! i put mine in last night forgot to take a pic. i went with the UV Led's. they look sick next to all the blue leds. im just saying, what am i going to gain by spending 200$ on a water cooling for my bpu when im not going over 65c as is. even with my overclock. i got pretty high last night and didnt break that temp. check it out





1515mhz @8000mhz memory. 1.237v
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> What LEDs are those in the EK CPU block?


EK sells them in 3mm and 5mm. i bought 2 packs of the 3mm for whatever i may use it for in the future.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i know! i put mine in last night forgot to take a pic. i went with the UV Led's. they look sick next to all the blue leds. im just saying, what am i going to gain by spending 200$ on a water cooling for my bpu when im not going over 65c as is. even with my overclock. i got pretty high last night and didnt break that temp. check it out
> EK sells them in 3mm and 5mm. i bought 2 packs of the 3mm for whatever i may use it for in the future.


I already have the 3mm UV from EK but they are not bright at all in my opinion.


----------



## Alpina 7

really? i think mine is plenty bright. what color ? can you post pics?


----------



## CC268

Other than a full custom loop...what is the best water cooler for the MSI 980TI? (Preferably AIO)


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Other than a full custom loop...what is the best water cooler for the MSI 980TI? (Preferably AIO)


For AIO, definitely go Kraken G10 (Microcenter has best deal, I think). You can re-use *all* of the MSI midplates to passively cool the memory chips and the VRMs. And you don't have to use a shim between the die and the cold plate.

Edit: Aftermarket fans with higher CFM are encouraged to improve the VRM cooling and reduce noise. The Blade Master 92mm fan is a recommended replacement.


----------



## CC268

Seems like the Corsair H90 is very popular as well?


----------



## mouacyk

The H90 uses a 140mm radiator, versus 120mm on both the H55 and H75, so just make sure you have the room. It's probably not as popular, due to its cooling only being marginally better (a few C's) and its size requirements doesn't fit as many cases. If you want a signifcant improvement in temps, go with a compatible double-radiator AIO.


----------



## Noirgheos

Any 980 Ti Poseidon owners here? I'd like to know how it performs on air at 60% or below fans? Idle and load please.


----------



## muhd86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ronnzi*
> 
> Thanks, I appreciate it. I actually already have the 4pin Molex above PCIE slot 1 already plugged in (great memory!). I've tried keeping it plugged in vs not plugging it in (the pictures ASRock sent me claiming they got a 980 Ti SLI setup working over the PLX chip in slots 1 and 5 didn't have it plugged in), to no avail. I've definitely read some of the other stuff online about PLX issues with the board, but I haven't found anything to help resolve the issue on my setup. Most of the cases I have heard of online seem to have been ironed out. So far, I've had no luck. I already RMA'd the board once - I may have to try to get ASRock to replace the board with a different motherboard if they agree (again, they are currently insisting that they got a similar system to work and that I should check the GPUs and CPU in a different system...), just not looking forward to once again being out of a working system for a couple weeks while it gets sorted out.
> 
> BTW, I was running GTX 970's in SLI on the previous board in slots 1 and 5 no problem before I RMA'd it after getting the 980 Ti's because it no longer worked. I figured at the time that the PLX chip somehow died after installing the 980 Ti's, but like I said, the new board still doesn't work, though for completely different reasons (slot 5 on the first board wasn't even properly detecting the card at all times).
> I am going to replace the motherboard as a last resort (either by asking ASRock to do it, or by simply buying a new one), however, ASRock is claiming they were able to get 2 980 Ti's to work in SLI just fine with the same motherboard and CPU (again, they were using EVGA SC+ 980 Ti's instead of reference like mine, which is why I decided to see if flashing my cards would fix the issue).
> 
> Still scratching my head as to what it could be....


just connect the os and the hdd to sata 1 ports which is near the mobo power connector , dont connect any thing else , better still if you can take out the mobo from the casing and place it out side to check.

1.check the molex connector that gives extra juice to the mobo is it properly seated .

2.did you flash to the latest bios ..if so did u choose default settings.

3.is the os a new one or being carry forwarded form a old build.

4.from what it seems the gpus are ok might be some thing going on with the mobo ...if my removing every sata hdd etc and just hooking the os and 1 hdd the problem does not go away do a fresh os install with clean drivers and check again .

if the problem comes back i would recommend u return the mobo and get 1 from asus or evga .


----------



## SEALBoy

So I've noticed something on my 980 Ti Hybrid.

When I'm running completely stock BIOS with no OC at all, the card and memory will both downclock when idle, all the way down to like 135/200MHz. Which is great for power consumption.

However, the instant I apply any amount of OC, the card refuses to downlock below the _original_ base clock. So if I add +100 MHz so my base clock is 1240MHz, the card will not drop below 1140MHz when idle. Furthermore, the memory will run at full speed all the time.

I tried a couple different custom BIOS and the same issue. The card will simply not downclock below the original, non-OC base clock for that BIOS. And memory always runs at full speed.

I tried with my monitor at both 60Hz and 100Hz, no difference. I'd read about running high refresh rates that can prevent the card from downclocking, but that doesn't seem to be the issue here.

Is there something I'm missing on how to get the card to downclock properly?


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The H90 uses a 140mm radiator, versus 120mm on both the H55 and H75, so just make sure you have the room. It's probably not as popular, due to its cooling only being marginally better (a few C's) and its size requirements doesn't fit as many cases. If you want a signifcant improvement in temps, go with a compatible double-radiator AIO.


No room in my case really for a double radiator AIO...I already have the Kraken x61 up top and 3 intake fans up front...H90 seems to be a good choice..but I don't even know if I will go ahead and change the stock cooling...not "really" needed.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torcqua*
> 
> This might sound like a crazy question, however I'll ask it anyway.
> 
> I own the MSI GTX 980Ti. This is powered by 2x 8Pins from the PSU.
> 
> Now, my question is, is there any difference between using 2x seperate PCI-E cables for each 8Pin slot compared to using 1x PCI-E cable, which is split to 2x 8Pins on the end?
> 
> Am I likely to get lower power draw using a split cable, rather than 2 direct cables from the PSU?


My PSU specifically says for high end GPUs to use 1 PCIe connector per cable. In other words, not to use 1 cable with 2 connectors on it.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> My PSU specifically says for high end GPUs to use 1 PCIe connector per cable. In other words, not to use 1 cable with 2 connectors on it.


a seasonic says that ?


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> What LEDs are those in the EK CPU block?


I don't know because I bought them at a local electronics shop and they were just labeled with their specs. I can give them a call and ask where they source them if you like. I just bought the LEDs with the resistors and wired them myself. The LEDs have 3.5Vf and 5000mcd for .59 a piece. With the resistors and wiring it probably cost me about a dollar per LED. I put a few pictures of it in my build log. http://www.overclock.net/t/1563971/build-log-neophyte/60


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> a seasonic says that ?


Yes, if memory serves, but I can double check if you like. I have the X Series 1050.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Yes, if memory serves, but I can double check if you like. I have the X Series 1050.


very strange, I have one card per cable and no problem with my AX860i


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> very strange, I have one card per cable and no problem with my AX860i


I could probably just use 1 cable too, but it's the recommended configuration in the manual. Again that what I recall I'd need to break out the manual to verify.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I could probably just use 1 cable too, but it's the recommended configuration in the manual. Again that what I recall I'd need to break out the manual to verify.


Probably is something related to the fact that your PSU uses more rails. Ok no problem. Just use two cable.
But what should you do for a SLI? Use four cables?


----------



## looniam

there would be a variance in the power a single pci-e _cable_ could deliver depending on gauge, connector and isolation. it would be prudent to use one cable for each connection but not necessary for higher quality PSUs (80+ certification has nothing to do with quality).

on a side note, this is why i point out not to get wrapped up with SIG specs of 75/150 watts per 6/8 connection. folks freak over exceeding the spec but think of nothing for doubling the power through the same wires . . . just saying.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Probably is something related to the fact that your PSU uses more rails. Ok no problem. Just use two cable.
> But what should you do for a SLI? Use four cables?


the X series have a single 12v rail . .


----------



## cyph3rz

*Call Of Duty Black Ops 3 PC 1080p MAXED OUT GTX 980 TI FPS Frame Rate Performance Test - 6700K*


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Probably is something related to the fact that your PSU uses more rails. Ok no problem. Just use two cable.
> But what should you do for a SLI? Use four cables?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there would be a variance in the power a single pci-e _cable_ could deliver depending on gauge, connector and isolation. it would be prudent to use one cable for each connection but not necessary for higher quality PSUs (80+ certification has nothing to do with quality).
> 
> on a side note, this is why i point out not to get wrapped up with SIG specs of 75/150 watts per 6/8 connection. folks freak over exceeding the spec but think of nothing for doubling the power through the same wires . . . just saying.
> the X series have a single 12v rail . .


For what it's worth this came in the box with my Seasonic X Series 1050W


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> For what it's worth this came in the box with my Seasonic X Series 1050W


I would take that advice people. I managed to burn a rail on a Seasonic 850W gold by running furmark at 1.237v ( it was probably about 375W) on my GTX 980 TI.


----------



## Rixx

In a bit of a mental pickle as to what to do with my current graphics card situation. I currently have a EVGA 970 GTX SSC ACX 2.0+ that works just fine, but I wanted to do the G10/AIO mod to it. Never peaks 70C but I figure it wouldn't hurt to have case temps a little lower.

I have the ability to get a refund for 5 more days on he 970, so that got me thinking. The cost of the card was $340, +$125 or so to do the G10/AIO mod. Which would put the cost of the card at about $465. For $200 more I could get an EVGA 980TI Hybrid. My biggest concern is will the performance increase blow my socks off and make the extra $200 feel like money well spent?

At this moment I only play GTA V and CS:GO, no editing or anything like that.

Any input greatly appreciated.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> In a bit of a mental pickle as to what to do with my current graphics card situation. I currently have a EVGA 970 GTX SSC ACX 2.0+ that works just fine, but I wanted to do the G10/AIO mod to it. Never peaks 70C but I figure it wouldn't hurt to have case temps a little lower.
> 
> I have the ability to get a refund for 5 more days on he 970, so that got me thinking. The cost of the card was $340, +$125 or so to do the G10/AIO mod. Which would put the cost of the card at about $465. For $200 more I could get an EVGA 980TI Hybrid. My biggest concern is will the performance increase blow my socks off and make the extra $200 feel like money well spent?
> 
> At this moment I only play GTA V and CS:GO, no editing or anything like that.
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated.


If running 1080p monitor? - No.

If running 1440p and up currently or in the future? - Definitely


----------



## Rixx

Currently running a Lg24gm77, 1080, 1ms, 144hz. Doesn't mean I won't upgrade


----------



## mus1mus

You can run a GPU using a single cable with the splitters on one end fine and may not encounter problems with it. But it's not gonna keep you safe from things like, molten sockets, poor OC overhead, etc.

A cable can carry the needed current or Amps just fine. They will heat up on Overloading but can sustain it til breaking point.

What you should avoid is the pins themselves. They don't have a solid contact to their connections when plugged in. They heat up way before overloading the wires and/or your PSU internals. Once they do, thermal expansion kicks in tending them to have a looser grip. And the process goes on. They will come to a point where they will eventually burn.

I know, I've seen one myself. Not on the GPU but on my mobo.

Just stay safe, power the GPU individually per socket. Same goes for multi-gpu set-up.

After all, there's an obvious reason why they split up the connectors. Just keep it safe.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I would take that advice people. I managed to burn a rail on a Seasonic 850W gold by running furmark at 1.237v ( it was probably about 375W) on my GTX 980 TI.


even running furmark, it's very surprising it would burn a 70amp rail.


----------



## michael-ocn

Anybody know where I can download the latest version of Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker?
Thnx


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I would take that advice people. I managed to burn a rail on a Seasonic 850W gold by running furmark at 1.237v ( it was probably about 375W) on my GTX 980 TI.


for what it worth on my Corsair AX860i with two GTX980 Ti SC I use two cable,
one cable connects two card, just for "heastetics reasons".


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Anybody know where I can download the latest version of Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker?
> Thnx


PM'ed.


----------



## lapino

I currently own a MSI GTX980Ti 6G with an Accelero IV installed. Keeps the card quiet but adds a LOT of bulk making the card difficult to install in an SLI setup. So I'm looking for a replacement which looks good, can be used in SLI (so no 3 slots) but (most importantly) will not add more noise than what I have now. The stock cooler on the MSI was *WAY* too loud for me.

Any advice?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> In a bit of a mental pickle as to what to do with my current graphics card situation. I currently have a EVGA 970 GTX SSC ACX 2.0+ that works just fine, but I wanted to do the G10/AIO mod to it. Never peaks 70C but I figure it wouldn't hurt to have case temps a little lower.
> 
> I have the ability to get a refund for 5 more days on he 970, so that got me thinking. The cost of the card was $340, +$125 or so to do the G10/AIO mod. Which would put the cost of the card at about $465. For $200 more I could get an EVGA 980TI Hybrid. My biggest concern is will the performance increase blow my socks off and make the extra $200 feel like money well spent?
> 
> At this moment I only play GTA V and CS:GO, no editing or anything like that.
> 
> Any input greatly appreciated.


So, lets take it from another point of view... You seem already set on doing the G10 mod so we might as well say that you already paid $465 for a 970 in total.

And for an extra $200 you can get a 980Ti Hybrid? Well, even if you are gonna have the card for a minimum of 1 year, I believe is money well spend. You might not "need" it now, but I would take a 980Ti over a 970 for a plus $200 any time.

But maybe that's just me..









P.S: But if you are probably not going to do the G10, then that's a +$325 which is still a good sum for getting a 980Ti hybrid over a 970 but its still a lot for an upgrade, especially for an upgrade that might be not "needed".

It all comes down to how you look at it.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Even at 1080p i saw a big difference in games from my 980 to a ti. Let alone many games i played wanted more then 4gb vram @ 1080p.


----------



## sblantipodi

I'm finding always more people that get higher idle temperature with the new drivers, hope that nvidia will solve this issue.


----------



## rockmassif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockmassif*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a question.
> 
> I want to watercool my reference design GPU but I really love the look of it so I thought to myself, is it possible to only remove the heatsink+glass part of the cooler and install the AIO cooler there, does it still touch the GPU that way or can I install like that? Or how can I make it possible?


http://forums.evga.com/980-Ti-Hybrid-Pump-Constant-Buzzing-Noise-RMA-m2361427.aspx#2365200

I just found this, so it is quite possible and not even hard to do. If anyone was interested, have a look.


----------



## OverSightX

I'd like to sign up. Just received mine!


----------



## fyzzz

I have a wierd problem, i figure i can post it here since it started when i put my 980 ti in my system. I've had crashes and inconsistent overclocking results. Today i got a whole pc lock up, no bsod or something like that, straight up freeze and then my pc shut itself of. I know my cpu is stable, because it passes the stresstests. But i figured out today, if i overclock my cpu, the whole system freezes after a while and my gpu overclock goes instable. But my gpu overclock runs fine and no freezes when my cpu is at stock. First i thought it was the psu, but i tested it in my heavily overclocked amd pc and it ran fine and it surely draws more power than my inte/nvidia pc. So now it feels like it is not the psu, but what is it? I swear it ran fine with my 290 in it, absolutely no problems.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> I have a wierd problem, i figure i can post it here since it started when i put my 980 ti in my system. I've had crashes and inconsistent overclocking results. Today i got a whole pc lock up, no bsod or something like that, straight up freeze and then my pc shut itself of. I know my cpu is stable, because it passes the stresstests. But i figured out today, if i overclock my cpu, the whole system freezes after a while and my gpu overclock goes instable. But my gpu overclock runs fine and no freezes when my cpu is at stock. First i thought it was the psu, but i tested it in my heavily overclocked amd pc and it ran fine and it surely draws more power than my inte/nvidia pc. So now it feels like it is not the psu, but what is it? I swear it ran fine with my 290 in it, absolutely no problems.


what PSU are you using?
Have you done any overclocking on your GPU? whats everything set at?

also what brand gpu?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> what PSU are you using?
> Have you done any overclocking on your GPU? whats everything set at?
> 
> also what brand gpu?


Using a rm750 (will probably change it out) yes gpu is clocked to 1500 mhz with 1.255v (under water) it is a reference gigabyte


----------



## FreeElectron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> I'd like to sign up. Just received mine!


What are those fittings?
How reliable are they?


----------



## hwoverclkd

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You can run a GPU using a single cable with the splitters on one end fine and may not encounter problems with it. But it's not gonna keep you safe from things like, molten sockets, poor OC overhead, etc.
> 
> A cable can carry the needed current or Amps just fine. They will heat up on Overloading but can sustain it til breaking point.
> 
> What you should avoid is the pins themselves. They don't have a solid contact to their connections when plugged in. They heat up way before overloading the wires and/or your PSU internals. Once they do, thermal expansion kicks in tending them to have a looser grip. And the process goes on. They will come to a point where they will eventually burn.
> 
> I know, I've seen one myself. Not on the GPU but on my mobo.
> 
> Just stay safe, power the GPU individually per socket. Same goes for multi-gpu set-up.
> 
> After all, there's an obvious reason why they split up the connectors. Just keep it safe.






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> So, lets take it from another point of view... You seem already set on doing the G10 mod so we might as well say that you already paid $465 for a 970 in total.
> 
> And for an extra $200 you can get a 980Ti Hybrid? Well, even if you are gonna have the card for a minimum of 1 year, I believe is money well spend. You might not "need" it now, but I would take a 980Ti over a 970 for a plus $200 any time.
> 
> But maybe that's just me..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S: But if you are probably not going to do the G10, then that's a +$325 which is still a good sum for getting a 980Ti hybrid over a 970 but its still a lot for an upgrade, especially for an upgrade that might be not "needed".
> 
> It all comes down to how you look at it.


Ditto. Should get the 980 ti and never look back


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> What are those fittings?
> How reliable are they?


I use all monsoon fittings. I've used them for a while and never had any issues with them.

http://monsooncooling.com/fittings.php


----------



## OverSightX

Just created a thread about this,but figured i'd asked here as well:

Just installed a new EVGA 980 ti Hrdra and I can't seem to use all three monitors. Displayport keeps disconnecting. I've tried a regular DVi to DP, DVI to Active DP, HDMI to DP, and a few others. It only disconnects in gaming or benchmarks. Any help is appreciated.

3x Monitors currently connected:

1x 1440p - DVI to Active DP
1x 1080p DVI to DVI
1x 1080p HDMI to HDMI


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Just created a thread about this,but figured i'd asked here as well:
> 
> Just installed a new EVGA 980 ti Hrdra and I can't seem to use all three monitors. Displayport keeps disconnecting. I've tried a regular DVi to DP, DVI to Active DP, HDMI to DP, and a few others. It only disconnects in gaming or benchmarks. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> 3x Monitors currently connected:
> 
> 1x 1440p - DVI to Active DP
> 1x 1080p DVI to DVI
> 1x 1080p HDMI to HDMI


I found a cable it liked so all is well. For kicks here's a pick comparing my 290 with the 980.


----------



## fyzzz

Atm my amd rig is working best and it is build out of leftovers from upgrades. I don't really what i will do with my 980 ti. I know now that the psu is working fine. It was probably the 980 ti that made my pc wierd and unstable. My pc was working great before the upgrade atleast.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Anybody know where I can download the latest version of Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker?
> Thnx
> 
> 
> 
> PM'ed.
Click to expand...

Thnx!

Lucky me, I may not need to use it afterall. I just wanted to bump the power target up a little. The evga 980ti ftw card is a dual bios card and the stock secondary bios lets you slide it up to 120%. The only other difference I see is in fan profile and the lowest fan limit, the fans run at least at 17% always compared to the primary bios which lets them spin down to 0. The stock primary bios is on the left, the secondary "high performance" bios on the right.



Besides the fans and max power target, all else looks the same.


----------



## bluedevil

Just for kicks I ordered a 980 Ti Hybrid kit to see if it fits on my 4995 ACX 2.0+, and it does.


----------



## OverSightX

Finally up and running with my Hydro, but temps seem a little high? Maxing out around 72c. Is this normal for a hydro and custom loop?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Finally up and running with my Hydro, but temps seem a little high? Maxing out around 72c. Is this normal for a hydro and custom loop?


72'C is high.

Should be around 50'C max. Could use a repaste of the thermal compound on the gpu core possibly. Maybe there is a bubble stuck in the block.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FreeElectron*
> 
> Actually it is loud.
> I can hear it over 18 gentle typhoons 1850 rpm running at max and the D5 24v pump at max(floating-decoupled).
> That's assuming that the Gaming G1 cooler's is the same cooler as the windforce.


Not my fault yall are a bunch of wimps and need complete silence. I like a little white noise honestly, beats the hell out of listening to traffic outside my window.


----------



## sblantipodi

do you noticed idle temp increased with the latest driver?


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> 72'C is high.
> 
> Should be around 50'C max. Could use a repaste of the thermal compound on the gpu core possibly. Maybe there is a bubble stuck in the block.


Do you or anyone else know what paste they use from the factory? Or cure times maybe? My older unlocked 290 never was above 56 in this same loop. I did just install the card and replaced the water so maybe there is air stuck somewhere. Weird that the cpu is at its norm temp.aube air in the gpu block?


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> do you noticed idle temp increased with the latest driver?


First time with this or any NVidia in a long time so on my first driver.


----------



## Gerbacio

ok guys im desperate ...i cannot add any voltage to my 980ti classy!!!

im losing it!!!

none whatsoever, i tried flashing one of the BIOS, i have tried everything i can think off! can someone please help me.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> ok guys im desperate ...i cannot add any voltage to my 980ti classy!!!
> 
> im losing it!!!
> 
> none whatsoever, i tried flashing one of the BIOS, i have tried everything i can think off! can someone please help me.


first of all get a probe it and DMM!

either use PX and set kboost and overboost (not overvoltage) or use the classy voltage controller found HERE

ah see your on the classy thread now . .


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> *Do you or anyone else know what paste they use from the factory?* Or cure times maybe? My older unlocked 290 never was above 56 in this same loop. I did just install the card and replaced the water so maybe there is air stuck somewhere. Weird that the cpu is at its norm temp.aube air in the gpu block?


Use any nonconductive paste. I use MX4.


----------



## hertz9753

I also use MX4. I asked what people use for TIM on their GPU's.



That is what my EVGA GTX 980 Ti looked like before I replaced the TIM. Sorry about the dog hair but my dog is shedding right now.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I also use MX4. I asked what people use for TIM on their GPU's.
> 
> 
> 
> That is what my EVGA GTX 980 Ti looked like before I replaced the TIM. Sorry about the dog hair but my dog is shedding right now.


yea looks a little dry and thin to me.. Def needed more...

makes me wanna redo my gpu with new Thermal compound


----------



## hertz9753

I was to thick and not applied right.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> do you noticed idle temp increased with the latest driver?


yes, thank you, so i'm not going mad. after installing latest drivers my idle temps increased by about 10C. from 38-40C to 48-50C. MSI GAMING 6G card









it's a bit mind boggling that this driver is out for many days now and no one else cares are pays attention to their temps. i noticed temps discrepancy almost instantly after installing new driver.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> yes, thank you, so i'm not going mad. after installing latest drivers my idle temps increased by about 10C. from 38-40C to 48-50C. MSI GAMING 6G card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's a bit mind boggling that this driver is out for many days now and no one else cares are pays attention to their temps. i noticed temps discrepancy almost instantly after installing new driver.


unfortunantly most gamers does not care this things, the increased temp end up with 20W more on my AC too.
please post this problem on the nvidia forum in the hope that next driver will fix this.
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/892597/official-358-87-game-ready-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-11-4-15-/?offset=253#4720093


----------



## fyzzz

I'm going to rma my 980 ti. Something is not right with it. It made my whole system instable and it had pretty bad coilwhine. The box it arrived in was also scratched and had a couple of dents.


----------



## skkane

This issue is present with the 358.87? Currently on 358.59 and all is well. WIll not update, thanks for reporting this.

Does the card run higher clocks at idle causing the increase in temps? It should be at 135Mhz in desktop.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> This issue is present with the 358.87? Currently on 358.59 and all is well. WIll not update, thanks for reporting this.
> 
> Does the card run higher clocks at idle causing the increase in temps? It should be at 135Mhz in desktop.


My idle temps are 29/32c but clocks are 912/3505 almost the whole time while idle. My temps have maxed out now to 66c (down from 72 yesterday) after a while gaming, but both the clock speeds and max temps seem high to me.


----------



## skkane

Yes. Seems like the downclocking problem is back again. The cards should clock down to 135mhz at idle









Mine's used to do it sometimes on an older driver but sometimes it wouldn't so pretty random. Will put off updating to these.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Call Of Duty Black Ops 3 PC GTX 980 TI Vs GTX Titan X Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## cyph3rz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> Do you or anyone else know what paste they use from the factory? Or cure times maybe? My older unlocked 290 never was above 56 in this same loop. I did just install the card and replaced the water so maybe there is air stuck somewhere. Weird that the cpu is at its norm temp.aube air in the gpu block?


I recommend IC Diamond thermal paste. It's as good or better than Arctic Silver 5.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes. Seems like the downclocking problem is back again. The cards should clock down to 135mhz at idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's used to do it sometimes on an older driver but sometimes it wouldn't so pretty random. Will put off updating to these.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes. Seems like the downclocking problem is back again. The cards should clock down to 135mhz at idle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine's used to do it sometimes on an older driver but sometimes it wouldn't so pretty random. Will put off updating to these.


Down clocking to 135 no problem here using the latest 358.87 drivers.

If you're using 144hz, that's why it won't downclock and Nvidia will be addressing that in an upcoming driver.


----------



## HAL900

No problem but my opinion slow to 135mhz


----------



## skkane

Cool. Maybe the people with increased temps have max performance set in nv ctrl panel, causing the increased clocks / temps / or 144hz as you said.

It would be nice if they could fix the >120hz "bug" but i read somewhere that only for pascal they will do it. Current owners being stuck to 120hz, which is no big deal IMO.


----------



## J!NX

Hi all! First PNY here - I think or at least I didn't see anyone post it in the OP document section. Anyways, this thing is amaze-balls and out performs my SLI GTX 670 set up with stock clocks and out does the previous setup even more with just a slight overclock. I actually like how the sealed reference card looks as well as the fact that hot air is not being released into my case like with other after market coolers. I'm aware of how much cooler a GPU can run with aftermarket coolers, but I prefer over all cooling for all my components.


----------



## m0n4g3

Any one had any issues with downclocking on 4k resolutions?

For some reason my cards don't downclock on 2d at 4k resolutions?


----------



## theshadowofsam

Just got a lightning the other day, this thing [nerd]shreds pixels.[/nerd] Way outperforms the 660, 760, and even kills the 980 I had previously.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Just got a lightning the other day, this thing [nerd]shreds pixels.[/nerd] Way outperforms the 660, 760, and even kills the 980 I had previously.


That's a mighty nice case you've got there and impeccable cable management, that would be a good pic for ghetto rigging thread


----------



## theshadowofsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's a might nice case you've got there and impeccable cable management, that would be a good pic for ghetto rigging thread


XD


----------



## Artifesto

I love the G1 Gaming version of this card, I upgraded from a 760 OC Edition and I'm glad I didn't settle for anything less.


By the way, sorry for the mess of cables.


----------



## Stumpfl111

Hello Guys,

I'm new here but i just want to share my very first water cooled pc-build with you.

Specs:
PSU: Corsair AX1500i
GPU's: 2 x EVGA 980Ti SC (Asic 72&71)
RAM: 32Gb Geil Super Luce DDR4 (Cas: [email protected])
CPU: 5960X @ 4.6Ghz with 1.32v
Mobo:ASUS Rampage V Extreme
OS Storage: 500Gb Samsung 950 Pro nVME SSD
Mass storage: 2 x 1Tb 850 Pro SSD (Raid 0)

Cooling:

I have two independent water loops. in each loop are 2 EKWB-D5-PWM pumps for reliability in case one of them is dying.

GPU-Loop: 1 x 560 radiator,
1 x 480 radiator,
1 x 240 radiator

CPU-Loop: 1 x 480 radiator,
1 x 240 radiator

I have a total of 20 fans in this system. i used the Noiseblocker PL/PK1 with 700rpm because low noise was the goal here








Temps for both GPU's never go above 50 degrees and the CPU is maxed out at 60 degrees. you simply can't hear anything while gaming. the loudest part of the system is no the buzzing of the PSU








i use a Aquero 5 and 6 Pro for controlling the fan & pump speed.

Asthetics:
All cables are custom sleeved. Every pipe has a led in the bottom/top making the pipes glow red.
in the bottom & top are 2 RGB-led strips with can be controlled via the ''Farbwerk'' from aqua computer.

Setup:
Monitor : ROG Swift PG279Q @ 170hz
Keyboard: Razor Ultimate Chroma RGB
Mouse: Mad Catz R.A.T 5
Chair: AkRacing Player Gaming Chair
Headset: Triton 5.1 Pro

Here are some pic's. please tell me what you think.

Cheers,
SLP


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stumpfl111*
> 
> -snip-


My jaw dropped like 20 floors in amazement of your rig!


----------



## Stumpfl111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> My jaw dropped like 20 floors in amazement of your rig!


Thanks mate


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stumpfl111*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm new here but i just want to share my very first water cooled pc-build with you.
> ]


Nice.

What model is that chair? I'm looking to get one of these gaming chairs (mainly for the look tbh) but afraid i will hate it. They're pretty expensive also.

I've sat in one of those maxnomic ones and a akracing inferno i think. Both felt like wooden park benches, not comfortable at all. Those thigh supports making you really feel the metal with a normal position, legs wide apart.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stumpfl111*
> 
> I'm new here but i just want to share my very first water cooled pc-build with you.


The build is stunning. I really like the use of the T fittings with the LEDs to light up the tubes. I don't think I've seen that before and I found it to be very creative. Is that a STH10?


----------



## Stumpfl111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> What model is that chair? I'm looking to get one of these gaming chairs (mainly for the look tbh) but afraid i will hate it. They're pretty expensive also.
> 
> I've sat in one of those maxnomic ones and a akracing inferno i think. Both felt like wooden park benches, not comfortable at all. Those thigh supports making you really feel the metal with a normal position, legs wide apart.


it's that one.....https://www.caseking.de/akracing-player-gaming-chair-schwarz-rot-gazu-137.html

i have to say i really like it. it's surprisingly comfortable and the ''Flaps'' witch hold you in place are very wide apart. even though i am skinny i like having a little bit room in my chair. Compared to the Vertagear Gaming Chair which my best friend recently bought its much better ! You have a lot adjustment possibilities as well.

Just have a look at all the YouTube videos out there....that helped me making my decision.
long story short.....i don't regret buying this chair at all!


----------



## Stumpfl111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> The build is stunning. I really like the use of the T fittings with the LEDs to light up the tubes. I don't think I've seen that before and I found it to be very creative. Is that a STH10?


Yes it's a STH10.

The lights are from ''Monsoon''. i love them, when it's dark i just turn the strips off and then the glowing pipes really pop!
I spent most of the time planning these things and doing me research...as i said this is my first build and i wanted to do everything right so it took me almost 4 months from the start to the end


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Just got a lightning the other day, this thing [nerd]shreds pixels.[/nerd] Way outperforms the 660, 760, and even kills the 980 I had previously.


Do you really have a cardboard box rig? I want more pics.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stumpfl111*
> 
> it's that one.....https://www.caseking.de/akracing-player-gaming-chair-schwarz-rot-gazu-137.html
> 
> i have to say i really like it. it's surprisingly comfortable and the ''Flaps'' witch hold you in place are very wide apart. even though i am skinny i like having a little bit room in my chair. Compared to the Vertagear Gaming Chair which my best friend recently bought its much better ! You have a lot adjustment possibilities as well.
> 
> Just have a look at all the YouTube videos out there....that helped me making my decision.
> long story short.....i don't regret buying this chair at all!


Yes, those vertagear's look even more small and uncomfortable. How are the bottom and backrest cushion's? Are they very firm pads or do they use some sort of memory foam that gives in to your body over time. I'm 1.86 / 85kg.

They have the same one here, player, but only in orange, doesn't match anything I have in the room







Cheaper by ~20$ or so then the premium v2 white/black model.


----------



## Stumpfl111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Yes, those vertagear's look even more small and uncomfortable. How are the bottom and backrest cushion's? Are they very firm pads or do they use some sort of memory foam that gives in to your body over time. I'm 1.86 / 85kg.
> 
> They have the same one here, player, but only in orange, doesn't match anything I have in the room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheaper by ~20$ or so then the premium v2 white/black model.


The bottom and backrest are for my taste perfect! I really don't like very soft chairs where you basically sink in it....when I sit down (175cm/65Kg) I just sink about 1/2centimeters. so it's not like you are sitting on a bench or something like that. I can easily sit multiple hours without having to stand up because of my back hurting









i think they use memory foam for it and the leather is synthetic which is really nice in the summer !

if its only 20 pound more then go for it....i usually wanted to buy this one bit it was not available in black/red


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Just got a lightning the other day, this thing [nerd]shreds pixels.[/nerd] Way outperforms the 660, 760, and even kills the 980 I had previously.


Just...What. The. ****. is that for a case?







You used card box for 1000€ worth GPU?
I really hope you're going through some kind of life crisis right now, because this is pure madness or you're the main villian in next Batman movie instead of Joker


----------



## theshadowofsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Just...What. The. ****. is that for a case?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You used card box for 1000€ worth GPU?
> I really hope you're going through some kind of life crisis right now, because this is pure madness or you're the main villian in next Batman movie instead of Joker


XD yeah im still trying to figure out what case I want actually. I'm just lazy and didn't buy one. I want to get "the one."


----------



## theshadowofsam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> Do you really have a cardboard box rig? I want more pics.


I'll grab some more when I get back from School.


----------



## CC268

That is fricken hilarious ^^^


----------



## Alpina 7

lmao. thats epic.


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> I'll grab some more when I get back from School.


Honestly, don't get a case. You should start a new trend. Premium build in cardboard box case.

JK though, you can potentially cause a fire, so be careful


----------



## lapino

Can a (new) PSU cause coil whine or not? Finding conflicting information on this. Had a Corsair AX750 before and never noticed it on my 6G. Recently built a new pc with the Corsair RM750 PSU, and now I notice coil whine on this card. Really strange, and I do wonder if a PSU can cause this. Mind, I had the card in a closed case before and now with a window, so maybe that's the reason I notice it now.


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Can a (new) PSU cause coil whine or not? Finding conflicting information on this. Had a Corsair AX750 before and never noticed it on my 6G. Recently built a new pc with the Corsair RM750 PSU, and now I notice coil whine on this card. Really strange, and I do wonder if a PSU can cause this. Mind, I had the card in a closed case before and now with a window, so maybe that's the reason I notice it now.


Yeah, anything with chokes can whine.


----------



## lapino

To be clear, it's not the gpu that seems to whine, it's either my graphics card or (I suppose that would make more sense) my mainboard? Is that possble? It's an Asus Hero VIII.


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> To be clear, it's not the gpu that seems to whine, it's either my graphics card or (I suppose that would make more sense) my mainboard? Is that possble? It's an Asus Hero VIII.


at what load type does it whine the loudest?


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Can a (new) PSU cause coil whine or not? Finding conflicting information on this. Had a Corsair AX750 before and never noticed it on my 6G. Recently built a new pc with the Corsair RM750 PSU, and now I notice coil whine on this card. Really strange, and I do wonder if a PSU can cause this. Mind, I had the card in a closed case before and now with a window, so maybe that's the reason I notice it now.


The RM series PSUs are not that good IMO. I think the AX750 is a better model. I had a 780ti with a RM650 and the Coil whine dissapeared when I switched the RM650 to my friend's AX750 that he gave me.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stumpfl111*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm new here but i just want to share my very first water cooled pc-build with you.
> 
> Specs:
> PSU: Corsair AX1500i
> GPU's: 2 x EVGA 980Ti SC (Asic 72&71)
> RAM: 32Gb Geil Super Luce DDR4 (Cas: [email protected])
> CPU: 5960X @ 4.6Ghz with 1.32v
> Mobo:ASUS Rampage V Extreme
> OS Storage: 500Gb Samsung 950 Pro nVME SSD
> Mass storage: 2 x 1Tb 850 Pro SSD (Raid 0)
> 
> Cooling:
> 
> I have two independent water loops. in each loop are 2 EKWB-D5-PWM pumps for reliability in case one of them is dying.
> 
> GPU-Loop: 1 x 560 radiator,
> 1 x 480 radiator,
> 1 x 240 radiator
> 
> CPU-Loop: 1 x 480 radiator,
> 1 x 240 radiator
> 
> I have a total of 20 fans in this system. i used the Noiseblocker PL/PK1 with 700rpm because low noise was the goal here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps for both GPU's never go above 50 degrees and the CPU is maxed out at 60 degrees. you simply can't hear anything while gaming. the loudest part of the system is no the buzzing of the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use a Aquero 5 and 6 Pro for controlling the fan & pump speed.
> 
> Asthetics:
> All cables are custom sleeved. Every pipe has a led in the bottom/top making the pipes glow red.
> in the bottom & top are 2 RGB-led strips with can be controlled via the ''Farbwerk'' from aqua computer.
> 
> Setup:
> Monitor : ROG Swift PG279Q @ 170hz
> Keyboard: Razor Ultimate Chroma RGB
> Mouse: Mad Catz R.A.T 5
> Chair: AkRacing Player Gaming Chair
> Headset: Triton 5.1 Pro
> 
> Here are some pic's. please tell me what you think.
> 
> Cheers,
> SLP


That is an awesome rig. Nice job.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Can a (new) PSU cause coil whine or not? Finding conflicting information on this. Had a Corsair AX750 before and never noticed it on my 6G. Recently built a new pc with the Corsair RM750 PSU, and now I notice coil whine on this card. Really strange, and I do wonder if a PSU can cause this. Mind, I had the card in a closed case before and now with a window, so maybe that's the reason I notice it now.


yes, I've experienced this many times.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> The RM series PSUs are not that good IMO. I think the AX750 is a better model. I had a 780ti with a RM650 and the Coil whine dissapeared when I switched the RM650 to my friend's AX750 that he gave me.


the irony being the RM was designed specifically to address noise and coil whine, which was a virtual plague on the AX units.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> The RM series PSUs are not that good IMO. I think the AX750 is a better model. I had a 780ti with a RM650 and the Coil whine dissapeared when I switched the RM650 to my friend's AX750 that he gave me.


I may just be lucky, I've been using an RM850 for just over a year now and have not had any issue or heard any noises other than fans in my system. I've actually been concerned that my RM850 is faulty because I never hear the fan, but I do have it pointed down and haven't actually checked to see if it does turn on under load but I haven't had any issues with my PC since installing it so it seems to be working fine.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> at what load type does it whine the loudest?


when stressing the gpu (like in games), I have a feeling it's located around the cpu (but very hard to determine). could this be an issue with these grey coils around the cpu area?


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> when stressing the gpu (like in games), I have a feeling it's located around the cpu (but very hard to determine). could this be an issue with these grey coils around the cpu area?


Stick your ear up to a paper towel roll and point it at stuff till you find it.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> when stressing the gpu (like in games), I have a feeling it's located around the cpu (but very hard to determine). could this be an issue with these grey coils around the cpu area?


My 980Ti has a very slight whine under load. I can't hear it with the case closed really, but if I open the side door and put my ear up to the GPU I can hear it.


----------



## slidero

I returned my EVGA 750W G2 for a 1050W GS(most likely going to purchase another 980ti for sli) and that introduced a very faint coil whine on my 980ti, only happens when the card is under full load. I also have to mute all sound in game, and nearly put my ear to the side of the case. Nothing to worry about, right?


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> I returned my EVGA 750W G2 for a 1050W GS(most likely going to purchase another 980ti for sli) and that introduced a very faint coil whine on my 980ti, only happens when the card is under full load. I also have to mute all sound in game, and nearly put my ear to the side of the case. Nothing to worry about, right?


You didn't really need another PSU... that 750w G2 should handle 980ti sli fine. Coil whine? Don't worry man!!! Your being overly cautious just enjoy your rig!


----------



## Stumpfl111

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> That is an awesome rig. Nice job.


Thanks man ! really appreciate your feedback.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *st0necold*
> 
> You didn't really need another PSU... that 750w G2 should handle 980ti sli fine. Coil whine? Don't worry man!!! Your being overly cautious just enjoy your rig!


With a 5820K he absolutely needs a higher wattage PSU. Maybe if you don't overclock anything 750W would _just_ barely be enough. 1000-1200W is best for X99 w/ SLI.


----------



## Rixx

Since you guys brough up power supply issues, got me thinking. When I put all my components in PCParsPicker it shows 457w. My current power supply is 500w, do I need to upgrade before overclocking?

https://pcpartpicker.com/user/rstottjr/saved/#view=BW8BD3


----------



## hwoverclkd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> Since you guys brough up power supply issues, got me thinking. When I put all my components in PCParsPicker it shows 457w. My current power supply is 500w, do I need to upgrade before overclocking?
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/rstottjr/saved/#view=BW8BD3


yes, i would.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> Since you guys brough up power supply issues, got me thinking. When I put all my components in PCParsPicker it shows 457w. My current power supply is 500w, do I need to upgrade before overclocking?
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/rstottjr/saved/#view=BW8BD3


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *acupalypse*
> 
> yes, i would.


Yes, 500w is cutting it too close an overclocked 980ti all by itself can consume 300w.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> Since you guys brough up power supply issues, got me thinking. When I put all my components in PCParsPicker it shows 457w. My current power supply is 500w, do I need to upgrade before overclocking?
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/rstottjr/saved/#view=BW8BD3


The recommended MINIMUM power supply for that particular card is 600W, if you plan on overclocking I'd consider a 650 or higher.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> Since you guys brough up power supply issues, got me thinking. When I put all my components in PCParsPicker it shows 457w. My current power supply is 500w, do I need to upgrade before overclocking?
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/rstottjr/saved/#view=BW8BD3


w/ i7-3770K (4.5Ghz 1.28v) and 980ti Classy (1405Ghz 1.23v) ran me 535 watts from the wall (516 with PSU efficeny @ 89%) running furmark and prime95 custom blend.

gaming would be less but you may want to cover your bases a bit better esp. with something better than that earthwatts PSU i saw. earthwatts is really for a "mainstream" build.

E;
read here for suggestions:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1575991/600-650-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular/0_50


----------



## Artifesto

Not sure how true it is but I've been told that some cheaper PSU's tend to put their Peak wattage on the branding as their actual wattage, which is an easy way to get messed up I would think. Honestly considering how literally everything in your rig relies on your PSU, I wouldn't skimp out on that at all. I'm not saying go buy the most expensive 1500 watt you can find but THIS ONE may be a good choice, or something similar.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Not sure how true it is but I've been told that some cheaper PSU's tend to put their Peak wattage on the branding as their actual wattage, which is an easy way to get messed up I would think. Honestly considering how literally everything in your rig relies on your PSU, I wouldn't skimp out on that at all. I'm not saying go buy the most expensive 1500 watt you can find but THIS ONE may be a good choice, or something similar.


nope, that one wouldn't. now the 650 G2 or 850 G2 (for SLI), sure.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> nope, that one wouldn't. now the 650 G2 or 850 G2 (for SLI), sure.


Ah, well I haven't used any EVGA products so excuse my ignorance of their parts.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Ah, well I haven't used any EVGA products so excuse my ignorance of their parts.


don't worry the G1 isn't_* that *_ bad, it's certainly better than EVGA's B series but the G/P/T 2s and GS series are light years ahead of those.

the seasonic G series and coolermaster VS aren't bad either along with the one's in the comparison link i edited in my post above.


----------



## hertz9753

What is an EVGA B series GPU?


----------



## looniam

its disguised as a PSU


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What is an EVGA B series GPU?


edit: lol.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What is an EVGA B series GPU?
> 
> 
> 
> The 500/600/700B HEC made units. soon to be jopined by the BD 450-850.
> 
> Thank you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Noirgheos

Can anyone here with an MSI 980 Ti post a picture of it in their rig? Take it at an angle so I can see if there is sag or not please.


----------



## anti-duck

EVGA's SuperNOVA B2 line of PSU's are really good too, based on SuperFlower's Golden Green platform.

Anyway, does anyone know where I can buy a reference 980 Ti cooler? I can't find one anywhere and I really want to slap an EVGA hybrid kit on my 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ after the massive eff up that the Corsair HG10 N980 is.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-duck*
> 
> EVGA's SuperNOVA B2 line of PSU's are really good too, based on SuperFlower's Golden Green platform..


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=351
Quote:


> This unit appears to be OEM Heroichi, aka *HEC*, aka Compucase. They're capable of some decent stuff, and some not so decent stuff. Certainly, the performance hasn't been bad, has it?


----------



## anti-duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=351


You're looking at the superNOVA NEX B series, a different PSU to the SuperNOVA B2 series.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story5&reid=393


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> Since you guys brough up power supply issues, got me thinking. When I put all my components in PCParsPicker it shows 457w. My current power supply is 500w, do I need to upgrade before overclocking?
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/rstottjr/saved/#view=BW8BD3


Personally, I would not go less than 750w PSU. actually for another $20 you can get the 850 PSU - even better.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-duck*
> 
> EVGA's SuperNOVA B2 line of PSU's are really good too, based on SuperFlower's Golden Green platform.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know where I can buy a reference 980 Ti cooler? I can't find one anywhere and I really want to slap an EVGA hybrid kit on my 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ after the massive eff up that the Corsair HG10 N980 is.


I use the Swiftech Komodo reference cooler for the same card.

http://www.swiftech.com/KOMODO-NV-TITANX-ECO.aspx

Ooops. I thought you meant water cooling.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-duck*
> 
> EVGA's SuperNOVA B2 line of PSU's are really good too, based on SuperFlower's Golden Green platform.
> 
> Anyway, does anyone know where I can buy a reference 980 Ti cooler? I can't find one anywhere and I really want to slap an EVGA hybrid kit on my 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ after the massive eff up that the Corsair HG10 N980 is.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reference-Cooler-for-NVIDIA-GeForce-980-Ti-or-Titan-X-GPU-ONLY-COOLER-/281850965663?hash=item419fa06e9f:g:qcEAAOSw~bFWPsgl


----------



## anti-duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reference-Cooler-for-NVIDIA-GeForce-980-Ti-or-Titan-X-GPU-ONLY-COOLER-/281850965663?hash=item419fa06e9f:g:qcEAAOSw~bFWPsgl


Ahhhh damn, first one I've seen in aaaaaaaaages and the seller won't ship to the UK


----------



## looniam

.
http://www.realhardtechx.com/index_archivos/Page2293.htm

some are SF green while some are HEC . . .


----------



## PandaSPUR

Soooo been wanting to upgrade my GPU for a while.

You guys think this is a good deal?
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902

MSI 980 Ti 6GD5T OC for $600 - $30 rebate - $25 Amex credit = $545

Or should I wait for black friday?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> Since you guys brough up power supply issues, got me thinking. When I put all my components in PCParsPicker it shows 457w. My current power supply is 500w, do I need to upgrade before overclocking?
> 
> https://pcpartpicker.com/user/rstottjr/saved/#view=BW8BD3


I have a i7-4790k OC to 4.9ghz @ 1.4v with 2x 980Ti OC to 1500/4000 @ 1.23v and 1.25v. MB is a ASUS Z97-Pro with 32GB 2133. I only have SSD drives. 8 fans 5x F4-120 and 2xNoctua S12 and 1x 120mm "Server class" fan

Anyway... I have 1000W PS (MaxBron)... and I had several occasion where the system shut itself down for using too much power. The reboot actually said something in the effect that it had to shutdown because of power usage.

And PCpartpicker said I needed 724W so I went with 1000W for a little head room... now I have to get a 1050-1200W.


----------



## sblantipodi

358.91 drivers has the same high idle temperature problem on the system in signature than previous 358.87 drivers.
the most recent drivers where I don't have high idle temperature problem is 358.50.

will nvidia make it right next time?


----------



## asperity

Anyone else having low fps problems in borderless mode (Windows 7 64 bit)? Ever since I had updated to the new drivers I get max of 24 fps in every game I play borderless windowed.

It goes back to normal on driver version 358.50.


----------



## Rixx

What's up guys. Got a refund on my EVGA 970 SSC and bought an EVGA 980 TI Hybrid. Love it.

Been messing with some overclocking, first time so solely using MSI Afterburner and Valley/3D Mark. I was able to achieve 1484 core clock, 3996 mem clock. Voltage is at 1.199, used +12mv, +120 core, +490 mem, 110% power. Temps stabilized at 53C.

Is this a decent overclock for this card? I was looking at some other results on the 3D mark page and it seems like some people are getting much higher single GPU scores using the same card.

EDIT: The score I got with the above settings on Fire Strike 1.1 was 15030. I did achieve 15087 but didn't write down what the clocks were set to.

EDIT2: Upped my processor overlock to 4.4 from 4.2. Still using an i5 4670k, so assuming processor is having a lot to do with the lower score. Achieved a 15519 from the overclock.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6453269


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> What's up guys. Got a refund on my EVGA 970 SSC and bought an EVGA 980 TI Hybrid. Love it.
> 
> Been messing with some overclocking, first time so solely using MSI Afterburner and Valley/3D Mark. I was able to achieve 1484 core clock, 3996 mem clock. Voltage is at 1.199, used +12mv, +120 core, +490 mem, 110% power. Temps stabilized at 53C.
> 
> Is this a decent overclock for this card? I was looking at some other results on the 3D mark page and it seems like some people are getting much higher single GPU scores using the same card.
> 
> EDIT: The score I got with the above settings on Fire Strike 1.1 was 15030. I did achieve 15087 but didn't write down what the clocks were set to.
> 
> EDIT2: Upped my processor overlock to 4.4 from 4.2. Still using an i5 4670k, so assuming processor is having a lot to do with the lower score. Achieved a 15519 from the overclock.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6453269


You got 176 gpu score points more than me(21123) with my card at 1524/8050. So either my score is low or your is pretty good. Seems good to me.

Also since you are @1.2v and some card go to 1.23v from stock I would say thats a good OC.









Btw congrats on the new 980Ti. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stumpfl111*
> 
> Hello Guys,
> 
> I'm new here but i just want to share my very first water cooled pc-build with you.
> 
> Specs:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> PSU: Corsair AX1500i
> GPU's: 2 x EVGA 980Ti SC (Asic 72&71)
> RAM: 32Gb Geil Super Luce DDR4 (Cas: [email protected])
> CPU: 5960X @ 4.6Ghz with 1.32v
> Mobo:ASUS Rampage V Extreme
> OS Storage: 500Gb Samsung 950 Pro nVME SSD
> Mass storage: 2 x 1Tb 850 Pro SSD (Raid 0)
> 
> Cooling:
> 
> I have two independent water loops. in each loop are 2 EKWB-D5-PWM pumps for reliability in case one of them is dying.
> 
> GPU-Loop: 1 x 560 radiator,
> 1 x 480 radiator,
> 1 x 240 radiator
> 
> CPU-Loop: 1 x 480 radiator,
> 1 x 240 radiator
> 
> I have a total of 20 fans in this system. i used the Noiseblocker PL/PK1 with 700rpm because low noise was the goal here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Temps for both GPU's never go above 50 degrees and the CPU is maxed out at 60 degrees. you simply can't hear anything while gaming. the loudest part of the system is no the buzzing of the PSU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i use a Aquero 5 and 6 Pro for controlling the fan & pump speed.
> 
> Asthetics:
> All cables are custom sleeved. Every pipe has a led in the bottom/top making the pipes glow red.
> in the bottom & top are 2 RGB-led strips with can be controlled via the ''Farbwerk'' from aqua computer.
> 
> Setup:
> Monitor : ROG Swift PG279Q @ 170hz
> Keyboard: Razor Ultimate Chroma RGB
> Mouse: Mad Catz R.A.T 5
> Chair: AkRacing Player Gaming Chair
> Headset: Triton 5.1 Pro
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pic's. please tell me what you think.
> 
> Cheers,
> SLP
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Welcome and that's a fricking amazing Rig! Someone's is watching JayTwoCent's I think. Or I could be wrong.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Just got a lightning the other day, this thing [nerd]shreds pixels.[/nerd] Way outperforms the 660, 760, and even kills the 980 I had previously.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's a mighty nice case you've got there and impeccable cable management, that would be a good pic for ghetto rigging thread




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> XD yeah im still trying to figure out what case I want actually. I'm just lazy and didn't buy one. I want to get "the one."




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> With a 5820K he absolutely needs a higher wattage PSU. Maybe if you don't overclock anything 750W would _just_ barely be enough. 1000-1200W is best for X99 w/ SLI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> w/ i7-3770K (4.5Ghz 1.28v) and 980ti Classy (1405Ghz 1.23v) ran me 535 watts from the wall (516 with PSU efficeny @ 89%) running furmark and prime95 custom blend.
> 
> gaming would be less but you may want to cover your bases a bit better esp. with something better than that earthwatts PSU i saw. earthwatts is really for a "mainstream" build.
> 
> E;
> read here for suggestions:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1575991/600-650-watts-comparison-thread-fully-modular/0_50


I think I have seen close to 600W from the wall running Realbench. That was with my previous [email protected] with my [email protected] or [email protected] Can't remember exat numbers.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PandaSPUR*
> 
> Soooo been wanting to upgrade my GPU for a while.
> 
> You guys think this is a good deal?
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902
> 
> MSI 980 Ti 6GD5T OC for - rebate - Amex credit =
> 
> Or should I wait for black friday?


Lucky US people.. That's almost cheaper from what I paid in EU for my 980Ti which was the cheapest I could find.

I know its not directly comparable but just saying.


----------



## Rixx

Tweeked a little more. Upped CPU overlock to 4.6, and GPU core up by 150, dropped mem to 480 and got 15681.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6456437

Still don't understand the core voltage 100%, currently using +20mv, which puts it at 1.218. If I use the full +87 and get a stable +core number can I just dial the mV back or is it not that simple?


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 358.91 drivers has the same high idle temperature problem on the system in signature than previous 358.87 drivers.
> the most recent drivers where I don't have high idle temperature problem is 358.50.
> 
> will nvidia make it right next time?


They said that the fix will be on the next drive update, not this one.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> You got 176 gpu score points more than me(21123) with my card at 1524/8050. So either my score is low or your is pretty good. Seems good to me.
> 
> Also since you are @1.2v and some card go to 1.23v from stock I would say thats a good OC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw congrats on the new 980Ti. I'm sure you will enjoy it.


Highest score I was able to accomplish.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6399565

That score was with a modded BIOS that I had created so the benchmark is saying 1542MHz which was my tdp base line in the BIOS but it was really either 1500 or 1480ish I can't remember..

What I've noticed is that these cards really do not like the temperature to ramp up, to quick. If you can keep the temperatures from going from say 39c to 60c from the jump of starting a benchmark and keep it more at around 39c ramp up to 50c the card will be way more stable and get way better results in benchmarks and be all around more stable in games.

I noticed this because I have the lightning with the stock lightning cooler, no water. If I don't have an aggressive enough fan profile my card becomes unstable at ramp up and it's not like the temps I am talking about here are high either which is what made me notice it and think it's weird compared to my previous gpus that I've overclocked.. If I run the fan at 100% I never have a single problem while benching. I managed to get my profile aggressive enough to where my scores are consistent with having my fan at 100% scores.

What I am also noticing is that it seems like no one has a handle on the power tables yet because I have yet to get a custom bios with a modded power table that is 100% stable while gaming for my card. My best option has been to stick with the default BIOS that came with the card because it seems to be the most stable. This card goes to 1430 out of the box when I give it 1.20 volts or a +.10mv bump using the reference afterburner voltage adjustments in afterburner 4.2.0.


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Got my PNY reference 980 TI this past weekend along with an EK Titan X block. Flashed the 425 bios and have been messing around. Bit disappointed mine tops out 100% stable at 1500 but it runs super cool topping out at 45C after a couple hours of gaming. Everything runs incredibly smooth with this card.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6451456


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlimJ87D*
> 
> They said that the fix will be on the next drive update, not this one.


can you tell me where they saied it please?


----------



## Rixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Highest score I was able to accomplish.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6399565
> 
> That score was with a modded BIOS that I had created so the benchmark is saying 1542MHz which was my tdp base line in the BIOS but it was really either 1500 or 1480ish I can't remember..
> 
> What I've noticed is that these cards really do not like the temperature to ramp up, to quick. If you can keep the temperatures from going from say 39c to 60c from the jump of starting a benchmark and keep it more at around 39c ramp up to 50c the card will be way more stable and get way better results in benchmarks and be all around more stable in games.
> 
> I noticed this because I have the lightning with the stock lightning cooler, no water. If I don't have an aggressive enough fan profile my card becomes unstable at ramp up and it's not like the temps I am talking about here are high either which is what made me notice it and think it's weird compared to my previous gpus that I've overclocked.. If I run the fan at 100% I never have a single problem while benching. I managed to get my profile aggressive enough to where my scores are consistent with having my fan at 100% scores.
> 
> What I am also noticing is that it seems like no one has a handle on the power tables yet because I have yet to get a custom bios with a modded power table that is 100% stable while gaming for my card. My best option has been to stick with the default BIOS that came with the card because it seems to be the most stable. This card goes to 1430 out of the box when I give it 2.0 volts or a +.10mv bump using the reference afterburner voltage adjustments in afterburner 4.2.0.


I'm afraid to touch my bios, last thing I want is to fry a 1 week old $730 card. I also noticed your processor is overclocked to 4.8, another limit I'm not will to push yet. My options for overclock in the bios allow that as a last overclock setting, but no sir, not yet.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> I'm afraid to touch my bios, last thing I want is to fry a 1 week old $730 card. I also noticed your processor is overclocked to 4.8, another limit I'm not will to push yet. My options for overclock in the bios allow that as a last overclock setting, but no sir, not yet.


Lol, did you see what I pushed this exact same CPU to like 4 years ago now? 5.5GHz

Here it is,

http://valid.canardpc.com/2171804

I still hold the number 2 spot for speed on this chipset, some guy named AMC beat me out with 5.561.

Same MB now too if you're wondering. So stop being scared of overclocking already please.


----------



## Rixx

Misread the message, that is impressive. I'm just not comfortable enough yet to dive that deep into it, baby steps.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> I'm afraid to touch my bios, last thing I want is to fry a 1 week old $730 card. I also noticed your processor is overclocked to 4.8, another limit I'm not will to push yet. My options for overclock in the bios allow that as a last overclock setting, but no sir, not yet.


I actually just dont like people that buy an enthusiast grade gpu/cpu and just let it catch dust

http://valid.x86.fr/ivuiwq
man the sandy cpu's are so good


----------



## Rixx

They won't catch dust, I'm just saying I'm not going to go all crazy before I know what I'm doing.


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> ... This card goes to 1430 out of the box when I give it 2.0 volts or a +.10mv bump using the reference afterburner voltage adjustments in afterburner 4.2.0.


you gave the card 2.0v saaaayyy whhhhaaaaa


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbze430*
> 
> you gave the card 2.0v saaaayyy whhhhaaaaa


I'm sorry, I keep saying that and I mean 1.200


----------



## YamiJustin

I finally placed my order for 2x 980 Ti Hydro Coppers from amazon. It'll be a while before I can use them fully, since the Acer Predator x34 is been recalled for the time being, but I look forward to playing on them with custom cooling. Hope I don't regret it lol


----------



## escalibur

Hey guys!

This has been asked before too but I just can't find the answer now. How much TDP is safe for a reference card with 8 + 6 connectors? My goal is to rise my card's TDP 110 -> 130% without modifying anything extra.


----------



## powerkid

Anyone know exact measurement of gtx980 g1 gaming thermal pad? There is 3 on heatsink and one on the vrm maybe 3x1,5 mm and the vrm one 1,0mm


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I'm sorry, I keep saying that and I mean 1.200


What 980 ti u have?, afterburner 4.2.0 beta works on a Zotac 980 ti ?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> This has been asked before too but I just can't find the answer now. How much TDP is safe for a reference card with 8 + 6 connectors? My goal is to rise my card's TDP 110 -> 130% without modifying anything extra.


I dont think tdp has any negative side effects nor have i ever heard of anyone frying a card by tdp only settings. Youll meet a heat threshold before finding a unsafe tdp setting.


----------



## truehighroller1

The beta doesn't help me really anyway but, maybe? I've noticed that using the default reference voltage setting tweaks work best with it anyway as I don't like to set a constant voltage for 24/7 use.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I dont think tdp has any negative side effects nor have i ever heard of anyone frying a card by tdp only settings. Youll meet a heat threshold before finding a unsafe tdp setting.


Sure but I dont want to put more wattage than what pci-e rails can/should deliver.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Sure but I dont want to put more wattage than what pci-e rails can/should deliver.


if your sig is accurate your psu only has one +12v rail, so no ocp trip points below 83A. the pci-e cables can take quite a bit over the atx spec, if anything the platic connectors will be the first thing to burn.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Your not exactly telling the card to run that wattage. Only giving it a threshold of what its allowed to take if it requires it. The "normal outdated" specs giving by 6pin&8pin+PCIE Slot already equals to 300w. Nvidia just limits you to 250w in the bios for their power efficiency. 130% would be 325w which would no way harm your card.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> if your sig is accurate your psu only has one +12v rail, so no ocp trip points below 83A. the pci-e cables can take quite a bit over the atx spec, *if anything the plastic connectors will be the first thing to burn*.


That's exactly what happened to my Seasonic when I ran Furmark for about 2-3 minutes at 1.237v with about 390W tdp. As a result of the "melting", that rail can no longer provide full power to the card anymore, if the card is fully loaded -- it would just shut down. Another rail (that hasn't melted) works just fine. No -- I am not going to reproduce the issue for you, as I am on my last PCI-e cable. I would advise using two rails to power the card if one is going to stress with Furmark, at the cost of a little more cable clutter.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

You ran one cable for 390w?


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Your not exactly telling the card to run that wattage. Only giving it a threshold of what its allowed to take if it requires it. The "normal outdated" specs giving by 6pin&8pin+PCIE Slot already equals to 300w. Nvidia just limits you to 250w in the bios for their power efficiency. 130% would be 325w which would no way harm your card.


Yeah I know that that it is not probably using as much as I'm allowing it to. I just want to make sure that my limits are safe so that I have 'everything in control'. 325W sounds about right now i just need to check how much per connector ( 6 + 8) can I allow.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> Yeah I know that that it is not probably using as much as I'm allowing it to. I just want to make sure that my limits are safe so that I have 'everything in control'. 325W sounds about right now i just need to check how much per connector ( 6 + 8) can I allow.


Depends on psu make, but normal guidelines, as 6 and 8 pins are capable of more then these numbers. Nowadays these are more likely considered the minimums.
6pin 75w
8pin 150w

Dont change this though
PCIE Slot 75w


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> I finally placed my order for 2x 980 Ti Hydro Coppers from amazon. It'll be a while before I can use them fully, since the Acer Predator x34 is been recalled for the time being, but I look forward to playing on them with custom cooling. Hope I don't regret it lol


I have a single Hydro and it screams. With 2 you will not be regretting anything my friend!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> You ran one cable for 390w?


Yes sir, because it worked and reduced cable clutter. Did not find any documentation advising against it at the time. In hind sight, I wouldn't recommend anyone else do it, unless you have extreme trust in the gauge of your cable wires, such that it can tolerate the draw.


----------



## dougcbj

Wait, so can I not use the 1.25 volt bio if I'm only using once PCI-E cable from my PSU? I have the EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2 power supply.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> Wait, so can I not use the 1.25 volt bio if I'm only using once PCI-E cable from my PSU? I have the EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2 power supply.


I don't recommend it if you're going to be stressing at 375W+ continuously (for me it was just matter of minutes for the cable to melt). If you're playing games or running benchmarks, where you typically will not even reach the peak power target or sustain it for longer durations, you should be fine. The issue isn't your PSU -- it's the quality of the PCIe cable, in how much heat it can handle without expanding and/or melting the plastic coating.


----------



## dougcbj

ohhh for stressing. My goal is to use it only for gaming. In that case I guess I should be fine? is there a way to tell how many watts I'm drawing or just use TDP as a guideline?


----------



## mbze430

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> You ran one cable for 390w?


I have mod bios for the cards to up to 390W... but during hard gaming GPU-Z is reporting at MAX 70% of TDP. and I am running 1.23v @ 1500 and the other card 1.25v @ 1500.


----------



## mouacyk

You should know the max power target (call A) from your BIOS, by using MBT to view it. When you run your game, use GPUz or MSI Afterburner (or PrecisionX) to view the max value for GPU Power % (call B). From my experience, the GPU Power % reading never goes above 100%, so it's relative to the absolute max power target. Then to get your peak wattage, just multiply A * (B/100). With a 1.25v BIOS, my typical peak wattage for gaming was around 321W with a 390W max power target. This means that I observe a max value for GPU Power % (B) at around 82%.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> Wait, so can I not use the 1.25 volt bio if I'm only using once PCI-E cable from my PSU? I have the EVGA SuperNOVA 850 G2 power supply.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougcbj*
> 
> ohhh for stressing. My goal is to use it only for gaming. In that case I guess I should be fine? is there a way to tell how many watts I'm drawing or just use TDP as a guideline?


Just not a good idea, add some overclocking, a worse idea. The card has two connectors for good reason. Where did you get the idea to run one cable?



http://imgur.com/SxU5Y8e


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Just not a good idea, add some overclocking, a worse idea. The card has two connectors for good reason. Where did you get the idea to run one cable?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/SxU5Y8e


Many power supplies use daisy chained cables that split at the end with two connectors in one cable. All seasonic use this.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I believe he means one 8pin powering a 980ti. I've heard of people doing this, but never knew why you would wanna do that besides cut 1 cable from clutter. Even if your psu is capable of powering the gpu that requires (6+8/8+8) with one 8pin i wouldn't do it.


----------



## lapino

Would an Asus gtx980ti Strix be more silent than an Msi 6G under load?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I believe he means one 8pin powering a 980ti. I've heard of people doing this, but never knew why you would wanna do that besides cut 1 cable from clutter. Even if your psu is capable of powering the gpu that requires (6+8/8+8) with one 8pin i wouldn't do it.


I've seen 8 pin to 2x fewer pin connectors, but I haven't seen an 8pin to 2x 8pin cable.

I guess the trouble is there are multiple reasons not too and people think they can skimp on it because they have a honkin single-rail psu w/o thinking about exceeding limits of the cable or connectors. If you just used one plug, you wouldn't get very far along at all since the power draw would easily exceed the cards per-connection current limit. If i didn't hate nannystate mentality so much, it might be a feature if the card didn't even let you run it with only 1 plugged in.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I believe he means one 8pin powering a 980ti. I've heard of people doing this, but never knew why you would wanna do that besides cut 1 cable from clutter. Even if your psu is capable of powering the gpu that requires (6+8/8+8) with one 8pin i wouldn't do it.


If you're referring to me, that is not what I mean at all. PureBlackFire has it right - 1 cable with a split-end connector that produces 8+8 pins to the GPU. I am connecting all 16 pins to my GPU, but since it's split, the base only has 8 pins connected to the PSU. The part that melted was the base.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If you're referring to me, that is not what I mean at all. PureBlackFire has it right - 1 cable with a split-end connector that produces 8+8 pins to the GPU. I am connecting all 16 pins to my GPU, but since it's split, the base only has 8 pins connected to the PSU. The part that melted was the base.


that's the downside to psu manufacturers doing this. if someone wants to use a card that pulls more than 325 watts through the pci-e cable, user must be wary. these type of cable implement is not advisable for dual gpu cards like the R9 295X2 either. it has two Hawaii gpus and although they are much more efficient than the gpu in other hawaii based cards you are still putting 1.6x to double the amps through the twp pci-e connectors and one cablevs four seprate pci-e conectors and two + cables on a crossfire setup.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> If you're referring to me, that is not what I mean at all. PureBlackFire has it right - 1 cable with a split-end connector that produces 8+8 pins to the GPU. I am connecting all 16 pins to my GPU, but since it's split, the base only has 8 pins connected to the PSU. The part that melted was the base.


Ah, guess I've never seen a 8+8 split before. I've always heard people running one 8pin to power their 980ti. Which technically split or not its the same thing really. Split is probably more risky though.


----------



## mbze430

the only concern one should have about running a single power cable to both a 6pin & 8pin connector, is the gauge of the wire and the quality of the plastic used for the connectors.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Depends on psu make, but normal guidelines, as 6 and 8 pins are capable of more then these numbers. Nowadays these are more likely considered the minimums.
> 6pin 75w
> 8pin 150w
> 
> Dont change this though
> PCIE Slot 75w


My PSU is Super Flower Leadex Platinum 1000W. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=340

Based upon your advices I have modded (but not flashed) my card's bios so could you please check is there everything ok in your opinion. My goal is to rise TDP 110 -> 130% and nothing else. Thanks in advance!







Or would it be better to put 350 instead of 325W? :


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Depends on psu make, but normal guidelines, as 6 and 8 pins are capable of more then these numbers. Nowadays these are more likely considered the minimums.
> 6pin 75w
> 8pin 150w
> 
> Dont change this though
> PCIE Slot 75w


So for example my graphics card comes with 2x8pin connector does that mean I can only get 375w max out of the card and nothing more?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So for example my graphics card comes with 2x8pin connector does that mean I can only get 375w max out of the card and nothing more?


nope. you can change the power limits in the BIOS and even without doing so you could go over that, if only until the card throttles back. remember, cards like the Titan X and 295X2 have two 8-pin connectors and of course those can use way more than 375 watts at load.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> My PSU is Super Flower Leadex Platinum 1000W. http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story2&reid=340
> 
> Based upon your advices I have modded (but not flashed) my card's bios so could you please check is there everything ok in your opinion. My goal is to rise TDP 110 -> 130% and nothing else. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or would it be better to put 350 instead of 325W? :




1 - your 6pin
2 - your 8pin
3 - max tdp

Only ones you should modify. For tdp to 130% just change 3 to 130% in max. Thats all as pcie, 6pin , 8pin are already set to max at 358w


----------



## st0necold

980ti Classified has 2 8pins also


----------



## DukeSan27

Hi Folks,

I have 3x EVGA 980Ti, each connected by a single cable to the EVGA 1600w T2 power supply, split into 6+8 pin y-cable at the card end. I just added EVGA Hybrid kits to the cards and I am thinking of raising the clocks from 1290 default to 1400.

My questions is should I run an extra power cable for each card, or is the EVGA y-cable and PSU good enough?

I want avoid opening up the case again, it's Thermaltake X9 and the psu side is a bit difficult to reach without moving the whole thing.

I will surely add the extra cables when I open up the psu side next time, so the question is for the short time.

Thanks


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - your 6pin
> 2 - your 8pin
> 3 - max tdp
> 
> Only ones you should modify. For tdp to 130% just change 3 to 130% in max. Thats all as pcie, 6pin , 8pin are already set to max at 358w


What about the very first entry in the table, when scrolled all the way up to the top? What does that one apply too on the card?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> nope. you can change the power limits in the BIOS and even without doing so you could go over that, if only until the card throttles back. remember, cards like the Titan X and 295X2 have two 8-pin connectors and of course those can use way more than 375 watts at load.


but 150 +150 + 75 = 375w. That's within specs. So by going higher you overloading the pci-e and pci-e connectors?


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Would an Asus gtx980ti Strix be more silent than an Msi 6G under load?


No ... but Strix runs a little cooler ... i had two Strix one with low ASIC around 65% which was medicore in terms of loudness and a Strix wirh high Asic 77,9% which was good.

I kept my 6G since its easier to handle and the 6G for some odd reason has higher graphics score in 3DMark at the same clock rates than both of the strix i tried.


----------



## lapino

Thanks for that. I really dislike the stock cooler of the MSI and have someone willing to take it from my hands, but I also have the Accelero IV installed which keeps load temps around 70°C without getting noticeable. I might switch over to Palit or even the MSI Lightning. The Palit holds me back a bit because of the led's shining through the fans making it a flickering effect (windowed case). The Lightning looks amazing, but it would cost me about 250 euro to "upgrade" to it (my current MSI has an Asic of 74.8%).


----------



## jamalgq

Finally got everything running in order as it appears and I am much happier than the first testing... thanks to pctechguyzach for all the input!!
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9258645?


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> No ... but Strix runs a little cooler ... i had two Strix one with low ASIC around 65% which was medicore in terms of loudness and a Strix wirh high Asic 77,9% which was good.
> 
> I kept my 6G since its easier to handle and the 6G for some odd reason has higher graphics score in 3DMark at the same clock rates than both of the strix i tried.


My 6G has excatly the same ASIC







and cooling works pretty well.... tought about reworking your airflow ? what case you have got ?

Palit often has coil whine and the Lightning fans are said to be pretty audible ... probably should be measured in sone not dB.

A classified might be a good choice since the heat sink got a huge surface for heat dissipation.

unfortunately the quality of the ACX fans varies pretty much ... some are silent .. some got annoying parasitic noise.

probably you should wait for the Matrix Platinum from Asus ... which is supposed to be cool and silent.

or have a EVGA Hybrid ... very cool and good choice for small enclosures or case with bad air flow/fans.


----------



## anti-duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamalgq*
> 
> Finally got everything running in order as it appears and I am much happier than the first testing... thanks to pctechguyzach for all the input!!
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9258645?


http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6197029

I'm going to have to bang mine up a bit







I can't remember what the boost clock was, but this was using the SC MaxAir BIOS on my 980 Ti ACX 2.0+


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> My 6G has excatly the same ASIC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and cooling works pretty well.... tought about reworking your airflow ? what case you have got ?
> 
> Palit often has coil whine and the Lightning fans are said to be pretty audible ... probably should be measured in sone not dB.
> 
> A classified might be a good choice since the heat sink got a huge surface for heat dissipation.
> 
> unfortunately the quality of the ACX fans varies pretty much ... some are silent .. some got annoying parasitic noise.
> 
> probably you should wait for the Matrix Platinum from Asus ... which is supposed to be cool and silent.
> 
> or have a EVGA Hybrid ... very cool and good choice for small enclosures or case with bad air flow/fans.


guess it is still very hard to find a good gtx980ti that is both quiet and fast. my strix gtx980 was amazing for that, but I wanted the ti so badly... I had high hopes that the strix gtx980ti would be about the same but I guess that is not going to happen :/ I have moderate airflow in case built for silence (r5).


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> but 150 +150 + 75 = 375w. That's within specs. So by going higher you overloading the pci-e and pci-e connectors?


Nvidias bios already runs
6Pins @ 87w default full load and 108w max.
8Pins @ 162w default full load and 175w max.

So each connector is fully capable of accepting past the 75/150w specs. And these days each 6pin and 8pin cable can produce far past the specs.


----------



## DiceAir

o
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Nvidias bios already runs
> 6Pins @ 87w default full load and 108w max.
> 8Pins @ 162w default full load and 175w max.
> 
> So each connector is fully capable of accepting past the 75/150w specs. And these days each 6pin and 8pin cable can produce far past the specs.


oh ok. I'm sure even 375w is more than enough for most cards.


----------



## escalibur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 - your 6pin
> 2 - your 8pin
> 3 - max tdp
> 
> Only ones you should modify. For tdp to 130% just change 3 to 130% in max. Thats all as pcie, 6pin , 8pin are already set to max at 358w


First table should also been modified as I've shown on first screenshot?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I've only modify the table I've shown. Never had a issue.


----------



## 00riddler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Nvidias bios already runs
> 6Pins @ 87w default full load and 108w max.
> 8Pins @ 162w default full load and 175w max.
> 
> So each connector is fully capable of accepting past the 75/150w specs. And these days each 6pin and 8pin cable can produce far past the specs.


Thats what i have put in.




In theory the 6 Pin Cable should also deliver 150W without problems.


----------



## rockmassif

I just bought backplate for my 980ti should i remove these parts?

blue circles

http://i.imgur.com/ldZ53bR.png

I tried to but they are really thick and tough to remove. Does it make any difference if I remove or not?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *escalibur*
> 
> First table should also been modified as I've shown on first screenshot?


the first table is the TDP (NOT power target!) you can change that to match the power target.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rockmassif*
> 
> I just bought backplate for my 980ti should i remove these parts?
> 
> blue circles
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ldZ53bR.png
> 
> I tried to but they are really thick and tough to remove. Does it make any difference if I remove or not?


leave those on the prevent the back plate from shorting the vrms.


----------



## rockmassif

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the first table is the TDP (NOT power target!) you can change that to match the power target.
> leave those on the prevent the back plate from shorting the vrms.


I already removed one :/ guess I should put it back


----------



## jamalgq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-duck*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6197029
> 
> I'm going to have to bang mine up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't remember what the boost clock was, but this was using the SC MaxAir BIOS on my 980 Ti ACX 2.0+


Ha ha .. that is quite good for sure!!
well I tweaked the bios myself slightly to set the boost clock max at 1560mhz and reflashed the gpu still staying at 1.28v

I used precision x .. set power to 121 (which I think doesn't even matter with the custom bios)
gpu clock 170mhz ( I maxed this out and couldn't get to 180)
mem clock at 550mhz ( I maxed this out after and couldn't get to 600)

my 3dmark notes: custom bios mod 3 (1.28v), +170 gpu, 550 mem 46c max temp, 4.8ghz 1524,hz gpu , 8118 mhz mem

I was running the mark at 1524mhz gpu and 8118mhz mem!! ( I think they are good numbers







but I feel I am at the top point of this card ...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9268125?


----------



## cyph3rz

*Fallout 4 PC GTX Titan X Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## anti-duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamalgq*
> 
> Ha ha .. that is quite good for sure!!
> well I tweaked the bios myself slightly to set the boost clock max at 1560mhz and reflashed the gpu still staying at 1.28v
> 
> I used precision x .. set power to 121 (which I think doesn't even matter with the custom bios)
> gpu clock 170mhz ( I maxed this out and couldn't get to 180)
> mem clock at 550mhz ( I maxed this out after and couldn't get to 600)
> 
> my 3dmark notes: custom bios mod 3 (1.28v), +170 gpu, 550 mem 46c max temp, 4.8ghz 1524,hz gpu , 8118 mhz mem
> 
> I was running the mark at 1524mhz gpu and 8118mhz mem!! ( I think they are good numbers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I feel I am at the top point of this card ...
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9268125?


Thanks









I didn't really spend any time at all dialing in my overclock, I just whacked the clock up until it instantly crashed and then dialed it back until it didn't crash or artifact and then put +200 on the memory, probably only spent a minute on it. I'll give it a proper go sometime







You have some really good memory though, really nice score!


----------



## cyph3rz

Hey everyone! If you're playing or starting to play Fallout 4 PC and want to uncap the 30 FPS and tweak the game such as adjust the Field of Vision (FOV), then check out this article by pcgamer:

http://www.pcgamer.com/how-to-tweak-fallout-4s-hidden-graphics-options/


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Fallout 4 PC GTX Titan X Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 Frame Rate Comparison*


this game is really crappy optimized, gpu usage on my 980 Ti is bad


----------



## Wanescotting

Good evening. Just took the plunge, and I have a question. Should "power consumption" in gpu-z be @85% post flash?

I used the "980Ti-SC-425.zip 152k .zip file" as a reference (applied values to the native bios for my card).


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wanescotting*
> 
> Good evening. Just took the plunge, and I have a question. Should "power consumption" in gpu-z be @85% post flash?
> 
> I used the "980Ti-SC-425.zip 152k .zip file" as a reference (applied values to the native bios for my card).


I though you were @4thKor and I used that avatar about 5 years ago.









Why didn't you start with overclocking the stock bios first?


----------



## prostreetcamaro

Reasonable score in firestrike?

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6485253


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prostreetcamaro*
> 
> Reasonable score in firestrike?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6485253


it's very good.

I'm asking the same question on my GTX980 Ti SLI.

from this article:
http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review,24.html
it seems that a single GTX980 Ti can do 7800 point at 3dMark FireStrike Extreme :O :O :O

I need two GTX980 Ti in SLI to do 8000 point, is there some problem on my rig?

EDIT: I do 8000 point in ULTRA not in the extreme


----------



## looniam

compare it here:

Single GPU Fire Strike Top 30


----------



## Wanescotting

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I though you were @4thKor and I used that avatar about 5 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't you start with overclocking the stock bios first?


I did try overclocking with after burner first (with out touching my bios), and I kept seeing "pwr", ", Vrel", and "vop" "percap reasons"

My aim was to remove the tdp constraints. I modified my native bios because I could not find anyone who had successfully flashed a 980 ti hydro copper with a different cards bios.

In any event, I think I figured this out myself...my card previously had a tdp limit of 250w, and I upped that to 350w @ 100%....so 85% of 350w is 298w.
So if my logic is correct (and it might not be), I am indeed pulling more power than before. I guess I was expecting the card to use 121%.
I guess this is actually a good thing

Temps aren't an issue as I have yet to exceed 37c on full load.
Sadly, it looks like 1545 mhz is not stable and I might have to lower the clock again. Then again, I jumped the gun and raised the memory (I know, I know) before I ran the firestrike loop over night (which failed).

Hell, this thing can do 1529mhz on the stock bios, so maybe I should go back to that and just remove the tdp restraints...lower the max allowable voltage as well


----------



## CC268

Is there really any advantage to going past +500 Memory Clock (8000MHz) on a MSI 980TI?


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Is there really any advantage to going past +500 Memory Clock (8000MHz) on a MSI 980TI?


If you have a benchmark that gives you a score, then yes. It's not something you're going to see or notice otherwise.

It's just like Dram. Did anyone notice an improvement between 1600mhz and 2133? Nope, but I bet you Cinebench showed a nice boost.


----------



## 4hwgenxx

hi guys... i flash the bios evga sc from the first post BUT THE VCORE IS THE SAME AS DEFAULT...how to set MSI Afterburner?


----------



## Alvarado

Figured I'd just ask here rather then making a thread so here goes. I was looking at newegg at 980 tis and, well, lots of options. Little overwhelmed to be honest.

Edit: would this be an okayish one?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Figured I'd just ask here rather then making a thread so here goes. I was looking at newegg at 980 tis and, well, lots of options. Little overwhelmed to be honest.
> 
> Edit: would this be an okayish one?


i had the classy and did love it but to accurately use the "unlocked voltage control" get a probe it and DMM for monitoring. but *TEMPS > voltage* for OCing!

nothing wrong with getting the least expensive if you are looking to "just game"

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902

$599 before $30 MIR.

but i do advocate EVGA's customer service . .


----------



## CC268

Gotcha I am just wondering sort of what the practical limits are in terms of the memory clock and the core clock...like past a certain point it isn't all that useful


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Its all useful in one way or another. Core will always bring in the fps, mem is just the cherry on top. Most people try for 1500mhz (8000/+500)mem. After that is upto you.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Figured I'd just ask here rather then making a thread so here goes. I was looking at newegg at 980 tis and, well, lots of options. Little overwhelmed to be honest.
> 
> Edit: would this be an okayish one?


I have a Classy and like it. It is under water right now but performed very well on air. Just note that the card is wider than your average card and produces a lot of heat so if you have a small case, you may want to consider something like the EVGA Hybrid. Compared to say the MSI 6G, the Classy is a tad on the noisy side. With that said, EVGA customer service is second to none.

While pricing has not been announced, you may want to take a look at Gigabyte's new XTREME GAMING line. The http://GV-N98TXTREME W-6GD]GV-N98TXTREME W-6GD[/URL] in particular looks like a really solid card.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i had the classy and did love it but to accurately use the "unlocked voltage control" get a probe it and DMM for monitoring. but *TEMPS > voltage* for OCing!
> 
> nothing wrong with getting the least expensive if you are looking to "just game"
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902
> 
> $599 before $30 MIR.
> 
> but i do advocate EVGA's customer service . .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I have a Classy and like it. It is under water right now but performed very well on air. Just note that the card is wider than your average card and produces a lot of heat so if you have a small case, you may want to consider something like the EVGA Hybrid. Compared to say the MSI 6G, the Classy is a tad on the noisy side. With that said, EVGA customer service is second to none.
> 
> While pricing has not been announced, you may want to take a look at Gigabyte's new XTREME GAMING line. The http://GV-N98TXTREME W-6GD]GV-N98TXTREME W-6GD[/URL] in particular looks like a really solid card.


Thanks for the infos both of you. I'm not ordering anything now but I will be in 4-ish months time, I was just curious that's all. I'll probably be back here to ask again when I'm in the process of ordering though.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Thanks for the infos both of you. I'm not ordering anything now but I will be in 4-ish months time, I was just curious that's all. I'll probably be back here to ask again when I'm in the process of ordering though.


Well... that changes things. 4 months from now you should strongly consider waiting for Nvidia's next generation of GPUs (Pascal) (we are now on Maxwell). I would expect them to be released some time around the summer. Obviously the going rate of a 980 Ti and whatever Nvidia thinks they can get away with for their new card will have to be considered.


----------



## DiceAir

Do you people think it's wise modding going for more consistent 1.212V to try and get higher overclock out of my card?

My best overclock so far is 1450mhz core 3703 memory at 1.2V and my card never reaches over 72C. I tried 1460mhz @ 1.2V but then my card gives me artifacts and get driver crashes so I backed down to 1450mhz 1.2V for now.

on 1460mhz my highest temps was reading 73-75C in heaven bench and I think that is still low. I'm not under water. I'm running a GALAX 980ti HOF.


----------



## Kusanhagi

Hey, new to the club. Here's my card in its natural habitat.


----------



## anti-duck

Think this is about as far as I'm going to be able to push my 980 Ti on air @1.255v +195 core, +550 memory -

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9293367?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anti-duck*
> 
> Think this is about as far as I'm going to be able to push my 980 Ti on air @1.255v +195 core, +550 memory -
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9293367?


That score looks like correct, relative to other results already posted. What does +195/+550 net you in total gpu/mem clocks? I think that's more meaning to us.


----------



## anti-duck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> That score looks like correct, relative to other results already posted. What does +195/+550 net you in total gpu/mem clocks? I think that's more meaning to us.


I had 1511MHz GPU and 8118MHz memory


----------



## 614318

Hello I have this videocard i need your advices
Part Number: 06G-P4-4992-KR
Part Desc: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked
my asic 83.7
I flash bios
Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post
980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards
This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.
- Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
- 1.250v at load
- 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%
1.250v at load.
I can get 1610/8000 but my result in ungine heaven only 2643score-1080p , i think it too low? Everything cooled by water temperature max39-41
My components 5820-4.4ghz/msi xpower x99ac/16gb-3200ghz/1000w/windows8.1/358.50driver
can somebody check this bios, or give me more better bios because score must be 2800-2900
Wait your advises ,thank your very much for help


----------



## 614318

tdp is low, why?


----------



## rhymer362

Can some one explain to me why with these new drivers in the my rig section on Ge force it says my current resolution is 3840x2160 30hz. It should be 60hz. That what my 4K tv is and before these new drivers I'm almost 95 percent certain my system was running at a 60hz


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *614318*
> 
> Hello I have this videocard i need your advices
> Part Number: 06G-P4-4992-KR
> Part Desc: EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Superclocked
> my asic 83.7
> I flash bios
> Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post
> 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards
> This BIOS is intended for those who want to max out their OC on the stock cooler.
> - Based on EVGA 980 Ti SC reference BIOS
> - 1.250v at load
> - 425W at 121% - 350W at 100%
> 1.250v at load.
> I can get 1610/8000 but my result in ungine heaven only 2643score-1080p , i think it too low? Everything cooled by water temperature max39-41
> My components 5820-4.4ghz/msi xpower x99ac/16gb-3200ghz/1000w/windows8.1/358.50driver
> can somebody check this bios, or give me more better bios because score must be 2800-2900
> Wait your advises ,thank your very much for help


That is like 100 points lower then it should be. Kinda odd at 1.25 your hitting 1610 though. I run [email protected] on same benchmark with just a regular 4670k stock clocked and get 2760 average. Topped 2781.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey, friends

I need your help in measuring a couple dimensions. I will be making my own custom acrylic backplate for my 980Ti, but currently I don't have access to my GPU and need help in measuring six measurements. They are pictured in the image below and I need them to be as exact as possible (digital calipers maybe?), so the screw holes are aligned and I can drill them here at work. Oh, and please use metric system







Many thanks


----------



## Rixx

Hopefully someone can help me with a quickness as my pc is currently unusable. I tried to do a flash, following the instructions word for word, rebooted, nothing but black screen. I've since rebooted several times, cleared CMOS, nothing. Please tell me there's a way to reflash this thing.

Going to try to hook up to my integrated graphics so I can at least get into the PC.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

You can reflash it by starting up with your integrated graphics being primary. And reflash the card. Otherwise make a bootable DOS Usb with the rom/software to flash it without using that method.


----------



## Rixx

Thanks for the response, I actually figured that part out, am on integrated graphics right now. So could it have just been a bad flash? Should I try that one again or stay away from it? It was the 2nd one on the first page, can't remember what it was called off the top of my head.


----------



## Rixx

Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

This is what I'm getting in Device Manager, tried flashing a different ROM as well.

Was able to flash back to stock bios and get it working again.


----------



## nzweers

hey guys, just wanna say hi. I just got myself an Inno3d 980ti X3 Ultra IChill. Coming from crossfire 2x HD7950 its much faster than I expected!

I did some before after 4k benchies:
Fallout 4, was 30 fps, now 60 fps
World of Warships, 35 -> 60 fps
Wolfenstein, 24 -> 54 fps
Endless Legend , 20 -> 43
Cities Skylines, 17 -> 60

All those games except Warships did not support crossfire though. Its Unity 5 and tech 5 crap







Well fallout isn't. ANYWAY, I'm really glad with my new card. It's freaking awesome and much much better than I though! Very quiet too.


----------



## joeh4384

I just switched from a 295x2 to SLI 980tis. I am impressed at the performance even with the top one suffering from airflow. It also isn't too loud. I think I have meh clockers but I am running pretty smooth with a quick and dirty oc of plus 100. I think I am going to hunt down a side panel with a fan mount to blow some air on the cards. I am running at 144hz 1440p and they pretty much crush everything I throw at them and SLI has been pretty damn smooth for me. People with SLI, how much temp improvement do you think a side fan would ad?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)
> 
> This is what I'm getting in Device Manager, tried flashing a different ROM as well.
> 
> Was able to flash back to stock bios and get it working again.


My advice is don't use a bios that someone else made. Pull your stock bios and modify it yourself. If your seeking to raise the power limiter it is quite simple to do. Unlocking voltage control is a different story.


----------



## lapino

I have been experimenting a bit with overclocking (sorta noob). Using MSI afterburner I can get the core clock stable to +150Mhz (under load shows 1504mhz) but the memory seems to be stuck at +150, if I go any higher I get red blobs during heavy load. Is this something that I can fix to get further, and is this a decent overclock? (msi 6G).


----------



## Nicholars

Can anyone give me a link or tell me which card has the highest power limit on stock bios?

Gigabyte G1 Gaming

MSI 6G

Asus Strix

Can anyone tell me the actual power limits and TDP tables for these cards?

I don't want to flash the bios so would want whichever card allows the highest power limit / TDP.

I think the G1 has slightly better cooling than the MSI and the Asus is worst?


----------



## mouacyk

The MSI has two stock BIOSes. However they both have a 300 watt max power target.


----------



## Nicholars

What overclocks can you get on the MSI with max power limit? For example if you are running a very demanding game at 4k how high can the clocks stay? Some cards will OC to 1475mhz but then drop down to under 1400mhz when hitting power limit.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Max power limit of the stock bios? Hell you can hit that on 1080p. Reason so many raise it in the bios.


----------



## Nicholars

But the stock power limits are higher on the custom G1 and MSI cards... I do not want to flash bios due to warranty so I want to know which one has the highest TDP / power limit using the stock bios. On the reference cards it is 106-109% which would be 250-270w. I think the G1 has a pretty massive TDP on the stock bios? I read the power limit goes up to 130% ? But I would sort of prefer the MSI because of quieter fans and less chance of coil whine, but if the max power limit is significantly lower on the MSI then I would get the G1.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

MSIGaming6G stock bios maxes 270w(272.5)109% there is no counter on flashes so if something breaks flash it back. I run 140% on my 6G as even Firestrike 1080p Extreme would hit 114-116%. Either way if your intentions are staying air cooled youll hit your temp throttle before the power limiter anyway. One or the other will hold you back.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> MSIGaming6G stock bios maxes 270w(272.5)109% there is no counter on flashes so if something breaks flash it back. I run 140% on my 6G as even Firestrike 1080p Extreme would hit 114-116%


Yeh but I would rather not flash in the event the card bricks and you have no chance to flash back then your warranty is void. Hmm if it maxes at 109% that is the same power limit as a reference card? The G1 would be better then if that is the max on the MSI.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

If sticking to air cooled youd want the 3 fan cooler anyway.


----------



## Nicholars

What clocks can you get on the G1 stock bios?

I mean what stable clocks so it does not drop when it hits power limit? For example if it hits the power limit on some games or running at 4k DSR etc. it can drop a lot on some cards, what clocks can a G1 gaming keep on the stock bios? Obviously some luck to get a good chip, but with the power limit on the G1 can they run at 1500mhz without dropping due to power limit? Or 1475, 1450 etc?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What clocks can you get on the G1 stock bios?
> 
> I mean what stable clocks so it does not drop when it hits power limit? For example if it hits the power limit on some games or running at 4k DSR etc. it can drop a lot on some cards, what clocks can a G1 gaming keep on the stock bios? Obviously some luck to get a good chip, but with the power limit on the G1 can they run at 1500mhz without dropping due to power limit? Or 1475, 1450 etc?


I get 1525 with it hanging around 68c while playing Dying Light @ 4k with every thing maxed out.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I get 1525 with it hanging around 68c while playing Dying Light @ 4k with every thing maxed out.


Do you consistently get 1525 MINIMUM clocks in all games? Or does it drop when it hits the power limit? Is that on the stock bios? If the Gigabyte G1's can really do 1500mhz+ without dropping at all on any game due to power limit (on the stock bios with power limit at max), then that is very good.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Do you consistently get 1525 MINIMUM clocks in all games? Or does it drop when it hits the power limit? Is that on the stock bios? If the Gigabyte G1's can really do 1500mhz+ without dropping at all on any game due to power limit (on the stock bios with power limit at max), then that is very good.


that's max on a stock bios, I don't think you'll push it farther than that on a stock bios. I also set my power target to 139% in OC Guru II.

I know this is not a good scenario to base it on because it's not pulling max power and not using much memory but my PC is stable with these settings.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> that's max on a stock bios, I don't think you'll push it farther than that on a stock bios. I also set my power target to 139% in OC Guru II.
> 
> I know this is not a good scenario to base it on because it's not pulling max power and not using much memory but my PC is stable with these settings.


Thanks, Try running 3Dmark firestrike extreme 4k and see if the clocks go down.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Thanks, Try running 3Dmark firestrike extreme 4k and see if the clocks go down.


FS Ultra and Extreme keep having issues and closing for "Focus Loss" this is playing The Witcher 3 (I just started it, so that's why it's literally at the opening of the game).


I'll work on getting one while playing Dying Light, but a screenshot


----------



## Nicholars

Hmm well if it does stay at 1525 and doesn't drop in games like firestrike 4k and witcher 3 then that is very nice. Is the card loud? What temps is that?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Hmm well if it does stay at 1525 and doesn't drop in games like firestrike 4k and witcher 3 then that is very nice. Is the card loud? What temps is that?


It's not loud at all, especially considering my case is right next to me and it usually stays between 65c and 72c with the fans not running above 70-75%. But considering my ASIC quality is only 69% there are cards that can OC further than mine.


----------



## theshadowofsam

Does anyone else have a Lightning? If anyone does could you post what your highest stable overclock is on air? I would appreciate it so much.

Edit: spelling


----------



## Noirgheos

Anyone know when the Gigabyte 980 Ti xtreme gaming cards are coming?


----------



## shaolin95

Hello Guys!
Just posted with my new Strix GTx 980 ti. So far running 1475 max boost and 8000Mhz RAM. I hate the %110 limitation on the Asus...I wonder why they do this since the cooler is keeping it very cold. :/
Please add me!














PS The GTS 450 is no longer there. I was trying to use it as I had issues with keeping 96Hz on my Qnix monitor while using the 980 ti to run 3 monitors but I was able to solve it so the 980 ti is now alone (aside from my x-fi elite pro)


----------



## Majentrix

Is it worth investing in the "premium" 980Tis like the Strix or Classified? What about the EVGA or MSI hybrid models?


----------



## Turmio

Is there anyway to change Asus Strix 980 TI led so it would be on all the time and not blinking?

Nvidia's experience led visualizer doesnt do a thing...


----------



## nexxusty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Turmio*
> 
> Is there anyway to change Asus Strix 980 TI led so it would be on all the time and not blinking?
> 
> Nvidia's experience led visualizer doesnt do a thing...


Disconnect the 12v lead and solder to any constant 12v source. That would do it.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theshadowofsam*
> 
> Does anyone else have a Lightning? If anyone does could you post what your highest stable overclock is on air? I would appreciate it so much.
> 
> Edit: spelling


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573073/msi-gtx-980-ti-lightning-owners-club
Lots of good info on the Lightning on that thread.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Majentrix*
> 
> Is it worth investing in the "premium" 980Tis like the Strix or Classified? What about the EVGA or MSI hybrid models?


All 980 Ti's are subject to the silicon lottery. There are reference cards that can out perform "premium" cards... it is just luck of the draw. Now, on "average", and this isn't scientific, there seem to be a couple of cards that fair better than others. The most consistent being the EVGA K|NGP|N... but it is pretty hard to justify 5-10+ FPS for $150 extra. After that the Gigabyte G1 Gaming and EVGA Classified and EVGA Hybrid seem to do well. IMO the Hybrid is still the best 980 Ti you can get. It is quiet, cool, small form factor, EVGA support, new pleasing appearance, and due to it's lower temps, has good overclocking _potential_. Gigabyte just announced (no word on release) a new Waterforce AIO 980 Ti. You may want to check that out.

Get whatever fits your budget and aesthetic criteria. If you exclude the EVGA K|NGP|N I would say on average there isn't more than a 5% (maybe even 3%) difference between the best and the worst non reference cards.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

I'd like to add that while a custom PCB is nice, a reference card is the way to go with water-cooling as the blocks are more often than not a fair bit cheaper and more widely available/compatible. Any card under water should easily do 1450-1550 with a custom bios while staying cool. I'm sitting pretty at 1480/8000 under 50c @ 1.24v on both cards (one really holds the other back, but they're ASIC is 0.2% apart). 1500 is achieveable for me with 1.281mv, but I don't bother pumping quite that much voltage through my card anymore as the performance difference is negligible. If I got a kingpin that let me clock to 1560 for example, I wouldn't gain more than a few fps at absolute most and it would require a more significant investment in both the GPU and water blocks.

Even on air, I think you'll just end up limited by temps, especially in SLI where'd you'd want the blower style coolers. I could understand buying a premium card if you're only buying one, but even then I don't think they are really worth the price premium.

The hybrid is an excellent, and cheaper way to get a nice cool card, but I'd vote a good ole EVGA reference card any day with a custom loop.


----------



## tainle

does it matter if you write nvflash --index=0 -6 name.rom command vs nvflash -6 --indexx=0 name.rom? the location of -6 is different? also can you cross flashing different brand reference card?


----------



## Humanitarian

Bit of a long shot here but anyone happen to have stock bios for a "manli" 980ti? I need to rma and can;t for the life of me find where I saved my stock bios.

Can't seem to find their version on the TPU database either, I'm thinking they were just using another subvendors bios but cant find anyone with teh same card.


----------



## lapino

I set Core Voltage to +5 in MSI afterburner, power limit to 107%, core clock to +160 and memory +150 and getting around 1501-1514mhz core clock while playing Fallout IV on my MSI G6 GTX980Ti. Would this be considered a decent overclock?


----------



## YamiJustin

Noob question. But what should I do first when I get my new PC setup, in terms of setting up the graphics cards? I got x2 980 Ti Hydro Coppers. Should I install drivers and then try overclocking?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Noob question. But what should I do first when I get my new PC setup, in terms of setting up the graphics cards? I got x2 980 Ti Hydro Coppers. Should I install drivers and then try overclocking?


i hope thats a troll question


----------



## jezzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YamiJustin*
> 
> Noob question. But what should I do first when I get my new PC setup, in terms of setting up the graphics cards? I got x2 980 Ti Hydro Coppers. Should I install drivers and then try overclocking?


Best way is to first sell them so u get much money from them for when pascall comes out.
When sold install the driver, most important to install driver on USB stick.
Most stable is smart hub OS so put USB stick smart TV and run native netflix and search for Narcos serie.
Overclock by playing episode 1,2,3,4,5 in that same order, do this with increments. Every increment will up core speeds.
When unstable go one episode back. This is your stable coke speed.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I set Core Voltage to +5 in MSI afterburner, power limit to 107%, core clock to +160 and memory +150 and getting around 1501-1514mhz core clock while playing Fallout IV on my MSI G6 GTX980Ti. Would this be considered a decent overclock?


How high do the clocks stay when running games like witcher 3 or 3Dmark firestrike 4k? What does your MSI throttle to in those? It could run at 1500 in most games but throttle to 1400 in 3Dmark etc. Not sure if I want a G1 or a MSI, depends how high the MSI can overclock without throttling on the stock bios. Or are there any other cards available which have a high power limit and overclock well without throttling without flashing the bios?


----------



## joeh4384

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> I set Core Voltage to +5 in MSI afterburner, power limit to 107%, core clock to +160 and memory +150 and getting around 1501-1514mhz core clock while playing Fallout IV on my MSI G6 GTX980Ti. Would this be considered a decent overclock?


Better then either of my MSI's. They are going back to the store. I am going to switch to the EVGA Hybrid version as I really do not have the guts to do a full blown custom loop at this time. I should have known SLI with 250 watt GPUs on open air coolers was a dumb idea.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How high do the clocks stay when running games like witcher 3 or 3Dmark firestrike 4k? What does your MSI throttle to in those? It could run at 1500 in most games but throttle to 1400 in 3Dmark etc. Not sure if I want a G1 or a MSI, depends how high the MSI can overclock without throttling on the stock bios. Or are there any other cards available which have a high power limit and overclock well without throttling without flashing the bios?


The MSI only lets you go 9% above TDP.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> The MSI only lets you go 9% above TDP.


Is the default TDPon the MSI the same as reference? So it basically has the same power limit as a reference card? If that is the case then it will throttle a lot.

The only card I can find with a high power limit on stock bios is the G1, are there any other 980ti's with a high power limit without flashing the bios? I had a G1 970 and I did not like the noise the fans make and also coil whine, but if its the only card with a high power limit then I will probably get the G1 anyway.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Is the default TDPon the MSI the same as reference? So it basically has the same power limit as a reference card? If that is the case then it will throttle a lot.
> 
> The only card I can find with a high power limit on stock bios is the G1, are there any other 980ti's with a high power limit without flashing the bios? I had a G1 970 and I did not like the noise the fans make and also coil whine, but if its the only card with a high power limit then I will probably get the G1 anyway.


I think it lets you pull 275 on the stock bios. 250 + 9% = 275


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Jusy get whatever card is the best deal at the time. Flashing bios is pretty mainstream these days. Pretty sure youd hit your temp throttle before reaching past 109% power anyway if your staying air cooling.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Jusy get whatever card is the best deal at the time. Flashing bios is pretty mainstream these days. Pretty sure youd hit your temp throttle before reaching past 109% power anyway if your staying air cooling.


Nope I want to keep the warranty, I am not scared of flashing it, but I am scared of it dying one day and not being able to flash back = no warranty. Any cards with a decent cooler the TDP / power limit is always the limiting thing. So I want to get whichever card has a good bios with a high power limit, so far the only one I can see is the G1.


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> How high do the clocks stay when running games like witcher 3 or 3Dmark firestrike 4k? What does your MSI throttle to in those? It could run at 1500 in most games but throttle to 1400 in 3Dmark etc. Not sure if I want a G1 or a MSI, depends how high the MSI can overclock without throttling on the stock bios. Or are there any other cards available which have a high power limit and overclock well without throttling without flashing the bios?


I Fallout IV with areas where I get 95% gpu use, I mostly see 1504mhz. I can push it to 1515mhz but then I sometimes get white or red blobs (mostly in left upper area). Kinda afraid to increase the voltage out of fear of damaging. Temp has not gone over 75° so far with the Accelero IV. Still debating to get a different card to get the ultimate silence (I favor silence over speed). Have a lot of options : custom WC (cheapest), Asus Matrix ROG or MSI Lightning or even the Asus Strix, or a hybrid cooler like the EVGA (there's supposed to be a new version coming out with LED cover).


----------



## lapino

Just tried some Witcher 3. With a +5 voltage increase and 109 power limit and core set to +150, I get those red flashes from time to time too, temps go to around 75°C (this is with pretty limited airflow) and max core according to the osd sits just below 1500mhz. So I guess I can't overclock it to +1500mhz stable. I have not a lot of experience with this stuff, so kinda worried to break stuff.

So for an MSI G6, is getting around 1450Mhz in-game (the one reported by rivatuner) a decent/good overclock or not?


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Just tried some Witcher 3. With a +5 voltage increase and 109 power limit and core set to +150, I get those red flashes from time to time too, temps go to around 75°C (this is with pretty limited airflow) and max core according to the osd sits just below 1500mhz. So I guess I can't overclock it to +1500mhz stable. I have not a lot of experience with this stuff, so kinda worried to break stuff.
> 
> So for an MSI G6, is getting around 1450Mhz in-game (the one reported by rivatuner) a decent/good overclock or not?


Yea...it seems like a good majority of people are running at 1450 for their daily gaming...some people are at 1500, but a lot of them only use that for benchmarking too...doubt your gonna see any difference between 1450 and 1500 in real world gaming...

I plan on running my card at 1400 or 1450 as my daily driver...and memory at +300 to + 500 (need to experiment with this a bit). Seems like anything over 1500 Core and 500 Mem is pretty pointless in terms of heat vs. performance gain.


----------



## lapino

Just played about 30min in Fallout 4 with a +100 core, resulting in about 1450mhz in-game, no problems at all. Also seem memory overclock is pretty much related to core. Just did 3x Heaven benchmark with Core +100 and memory +400 (!). Did not see anything wrong. This is at 100% power limit and no voltage oc. So I guess my MSI isn't that bad, might think about putting a G10 on it just to keep it cold and quiet. The Accelero IV does a somewhat fine job but with heaven temps rise to +76°C too.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Yea...it seems like a good majority of people are running at 1450 for their daily gaming...some people are at 1500, but a lot of them only use that for benchmarking too...doubt your gonna see any difference between 1450 and 1500 in real world gaming...
> 
> I plan on running my card at 1400 or 1450 as my daily driver...and memory at +300 to + 500 (need to experiment with this a bit). Seems like anything over 1500 Core and 500 Mem is pretty pointless in terms of heat vs. performance gain.


Good to know as I am running 1475 max boost during games and 8000Mhz Ram and was wondering about a BIOS mod since my Strix limits me to 110% but guess is not worth it for real life gains.


----------



## snaf2k

I also oc'd to 30% for everyday use with clock @1300 and boost clock @1390. Seems sweetest spot and never breaks 45c


----------



## lapino

Which max temps do you get with the strix? Seems airflow isn't making a lot of difference here. With 2x 140mm intake front + 1x 140mm outtake back (all Silent Wings 2) I get max 77°C on the gpu with fans on absolute lowest level (fractal r5 fancontroller). With the fans at max, temp drops to 74°C. Not that big a difference. I wonder if my Accelero IV is underperforming. I refitted it with AS4 but temps stay the same.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Which max temps do you get with the strix? Seems airflow isn't making a lot of difference here. With 2x 140mm intake front + 1x 140mm outtake back (all Silent Wings 2) I get max 77°C on the gpu with fans on absolute lowest level (fractal r5 fancontroller). With the fans at max, temp drops to 74°C. Not that big a difference. I wonder if my Accelero IV is underperforming. I refitted it with AS4 but temps stay the same.


More fans will help, add another intake and another exhaust, your CPU cooler is probably stealing all the airflow from the GPU. Also silent wings are quiet but hardly move any air, especially as intake fans, I have them as exhaust fans and noctua redux as intake, compared to noctua redux they move hardly any air.


----------



## snaf2k

On air it always runs 70+c so be ready to hit 83c when playin fullscreen demanding games


----------



## shaolin95

I need to do a test about the Delta for my Strix but I have my fans max at 60% and keeps it just at around 60C gaming. Of course without telling the room temps we cannot really get an idea of system performance but my HAF-X (with 932 side panel) has tons of fans and airflow so that surely helps.


----------



## tainle

i used to asked can i flash zotac gtx 980 ti AMP! version with crossbrand bios with evga or etc well it turn out it work without a problem. since this zotac is a reference board.


----------



## lapino

Well, my main goals is always to keep my pc as silent as possible, I truly hate the noise of fans blowing very hard mainly because my gaming pc is in the living room and I usually game with low volume levels. Headphones are out for me (I cannot hear on one side). So it's pretty important to keep the noise down. This is why I'm very much considering to get a watercooled GTX. Also, do you think my temps of the gpu would drop if I'd go with an AIO to cool the cpu? I currently use a Dark Pro 3 which works fine but I suppose the large aluminium block right above a demanding gpu isn't exactly helping.


----------



## Nicholars

Can anyone list the 980ti cards that have a good bios where you can use more power and higher power limit than the reference card?

The list I have so far is :

Gigabyte G1 Gaming (annoy fan noise, coil whine)
MSI lightning (expensive)


----------



## Nicholars

Can anyone with an MSI card run firestrike 4k or witcher 1440p and tell me if the card throttles below 1450mhz?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> Best way is to first sell them so u get much money from them for when pascall comes out.
> When sold install the driver, most important to install driver on USB stick.
> Most stable is smart hub OS so put USB stick smart TV and run native netflix and search for Narcos serie.
> Overclock by playing episode 1,2,3,4,5 in that same order, do this with increments. Every increment will up core speeds.
> When unstable go one episode back. This is your stable coke speed.


I seriously almost chocked from laughing.. Overclock by playing episdoes. Priceless. hahahaha. Saved.

May I have permission to use your post for entertaining purposes? or my sig?


----------



## Vperez

Hi all, I was wondering if there is a bios that does 1.247 volts max. I get coil whine at 1.255.


----------



## sblantipodi

new 359.00 driver is out.

This driver is the same crap as before.
It does not bring any improvements to AC Syndicate and it neither fix the most annoying many of us have.

I quote some people from the nvidia forum:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> ever since 358.87 drivers, my idle temps increased by about 10C which is caused by increased power usage at idle from 8% TDP to 14% TDP. if i revert back to 358.50 everything is back to normal. my card is MSI GAMING 6G 980Ti and OS is Windows 7 and my screen resolution is [email protected] (so this isn't the 144Hz high power usage problem). this may seem trivial but now my GPU is using ~20W more power (i know this from my UPS led screen) when idle and is almost 50C when idle, i think 50C idle is very high temp, when before it was very nice 37-40C.
> 
> Please note screenshot is made with previous driver version, but behavior is identical with 359.00 so i didn't bother making new screenshot. Also, before you blame overclock please note this behavior is the same when i reset all GPU settings to stock (i only forgot to turn off OC when making screenshot)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sephking*
> how is this driver ready for Syndicate when it adds no extra performance whatsoever. As per a different thread...
> 
> *WITH SLI (359.00)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *SINGLE CARD MODE(359.00)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is with PCSS and HBAO on medium settings and FXAA only. This is on an i5 [email protected] and 2x MSI GTX 970's ...35 fps on medium to high settings. Also TXAA doesn't work at all. Great job nividia.


Congrats nvidia.


----------



## moonbogg

There is too much to read here, so i'll just ask. I got two 980ti's under EK full blocks and I was running them at 1440mhz/7800mem with no voltage increase. I decided to go ahead for 1500mhz/7900mem and I have been playing with the voltage and right now its at the max +87mv in precision. Temps max around mid 40's at these settings and the cards are stable enough, but I'm waiting to see how that goes in the long run.
Anyway, is this voltage safe for the cards? BIOS is default. Can I expect stability with these settings and temps with default bios?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> Anyway, is this voltage safe for the cards? BIOS is default. Can I expect stability with these settings and temps with default bios?


Voltage is safe on default BIOS, even when set to max. As for stability, only time will tell. Good luck,


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moonbogg*
> 
> There is too much to read here, so i'll just ask. I got two 980ti's under EK full blocks and I was running them at 1440mhz/7800mem with no voltage increase. I decided to go ahead for 1500mhz/7900mem and I have been playing with the voltage and right now its at the max +87mv in precision. Temps max around mid 40's at these settings and the cards are stable enough, but I'm waiting to see how that goes in the long run.
> Anyway, is this voltage safe for the cards? BIOS is default. Can I expect stability with these settings and temps with default bios?


More then enough voltage for 1500 stable(for us lucky people). The bios wont let you passed 1.23(1.187 stock) anyway even if you turn it upto +87mV.


----------



## CC268

So my guess is max voltage with stock BIOS (1.23V) would be perfectly safe in the long run (talking several years)?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Perfectly safe imo. The voltage isn't constant.


----------



## CC268

Might be worth upping my voltage all the way up on MSI AB then (I know it won't actually be the full 87mv or whatever it is) and try to get to 1500 MHz stable for my daily driver for gaming.

Wonder how much my temps are going to go up...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Watercooled. I didnt even see a change honestly. Maybe 1c lol


----------



## GforceMI69

Hi guys, I could do with some advice.

I currently own an Asus Ref 980ti bought from another forum member on here and it runs nicely, I'm potentially going to buy a 2nd ref card from OCUK on Black Friday, thing is it's going to be Zotac instead of Asus, so my question is with regards to bios flashing.

Is it possible to re-flash the Zotac card with the Asus bios and/or vice versa, as I'd like both cards to be running the exact same bios if possible, also aware this will probably kill the warranty.

thanks.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GforceMI69*
> 
> Hi guys, I could do with some advice.
> 
> I currently own an Asus Ref 980ti bought from another forum member on here and it runs nicely, I'm potentially going to buy a 2nd ref card from OCUK on Black Friday, thing is it's going to be Zotac instead of Asus, so my question is with regards to bios flashing.
> 
> Is it possible to re-flash the Zotac card with the Asus bios and/or vice versa, as I'd like both cards to be running the exact same bios if possible, also aware this will probably kill the warranty.
> 
> thanks.


As long as the cards are both reference and not custom ones you should have no issues.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GforceMI69*
> 
> Hi guys, I could do with some advice.
> 
> I currently own an Asus Ref 980ti bought from another forum member on here and it runs nicely, I'm potentially going to buy a 2nd ref card from OCUK on Black Friday, thing is it's going to be Zotac instead of Asus, so my question is with regards to bios flashing.
> 
> Is it possible to re-flash the Zotac card with the Asus bios and/or vice versa, as I'd like both cards to be running the exact same bios if possible, also aware this will probably kill the warranty.
> 
> thanks.


First important thing is if both PCBs are reference, that clears the first hurdle (of bricking and general failure). The second hurdle is potential instability from still having different silicon quality. To pass the second hurdle, you should test each card individually and modify the BIOS to the lowest performing card. This will give you the most consistent performance, because the clocks won't deviate as much when in use.


----------



## GforceMI69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> As long as the cards are both reference and not custom ones you should have no issues.


thanks

afaik the Asus card is a stock Asus ref bios, and the new card should be stock from Zotac.



and yes, I know about needing to both being the same card design, I'm looking to get a 2nd ref card

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/zotac-geforce-gtx-980ti-reference-design-6144mb-gddr5-pci-express-graphics-card-zt-90501-10p-gx-087-zt.html

that one


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GforceMI69*
> 
> Hi guys, I could do with some advice.
> 
> I currently own an Asus Ref 980ti bought from another forum member on here and it runs nicely, I'm potentially going to buy a 2nd ref card from OCUK on Black Friday, thing is it's going to be Zotac instead of Asus, so my question is with regards to bios flashing.
> 
> Is it possible to re-flash the Zotac card with the Asus bios and/or vice versa, as I'd like both cards to be running the exact same bios if possible, also aware this will probably kill the warranty.
> 
> thanks.


As long as they're both reference cards I think it's fine, but make sure you keep a copy of the original BIOS in case you have to RMA it so you can flash it back before you send it in. The only difference I see at a glance is the sub vendor ID.

Here's my Zotac reference. Are you in the US? Did you see this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487141&cm_re=980ti-_-14-487-141-_-Product


----------



## looniam

AAAHHHHHH!

i did not want to see that! i just picked up a SC+ off of ebay for $10 more w/no game









oh well . .i'm not *that* discouraged it does fairly well:

1465/8000 FS


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> AAAHHHHHH!
> 
> i did not want to see that! i just picked up a SC+ off of ebay for $10 more w/no game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh well . .i'm not *that* discouraged it does fairly well:
> 
> 1465/8000 FS


I don't think I should have paid $700usd for my G1 but it does fairly well, I'm able to maintain 1555/7610 while playing Tomb Raider but I'm having issues with redeeming my game (404 error on Nvidia's site and now it says my code has already been redeemed).


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.gog.com/

That is where NVIDIA sent me for the Witcher 3. I had to set up an account on both websites to download the game.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.gog.com/
> 
> That is where NVIDIA sent me for the Witcher 3. I had to set up an account on both websites to download the game.


Better there than Steam, because it's DRM-free at GoG. No hassle of online authentication, when you want to install and play.


----------



## CC268

So on Heaven Benchmark...in terms of the score...what do you guys consider to be a big or noticeable difference? (10 points, 50 points, 100 points, etc)

Seems like the difference between 1450MHz, 1460MHz, 1470MHz, etc is about a 10 point difference in score.

Also why does increasing the voltage increase the core clock as well? +150 at stock voltage is 1500MHz, but increasing the voltage by +87mV in Afterburner and having it at +150 gives you 1530MHz...


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Boost 2.0 bases off your voltage. The higher your voltage the higher your base boost.


----------



## lapino

I put my stock MSI G6 cooler back on the card since the Accelero IV seemed a bit unstable in rpm (fan going up/down even with fixed fan speed in AB). Anyway, I'm trying to keep the temp inside my case to a minimum but I have little airflow. Would changing the cpu cooler (darkpro3) to an AIO make a big difference?


----------



## sblantipodi

AC Syndicate at 4K goes up to 5.7GB VRAM, wow!


----------



## lapino

Can anyone with an Asus Strix let me know what RPM their fans spin at when gpu reaches around 75°C-78°C? For reference, my MSI fans spin at around 1600rpm at these temps.


----------



## GforceMI69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> As long as they're both reference cards I think it's fine, but make sure you keep a copy of the original BIOS in case you have to RMA it so you can flash it back before you send it in. The only difference I see at a glance is the sub vendor ID.
> 
> Here's my Zotac reference. Are you in the US? Did you see this:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487141&cm_re=980ti-_-14-487-141-_-Product


thanks for the replies and advice guys,

I've managed to locate an identical Asus card for a good price, so it looks like I won't be needing to do any bios flashing after all, but still helpful advice given here, thanks, rep given


----------



## intelextreme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShyGT*
> 
> Though you're running 2 cards, I'm only running a single one, I just bought a Recertifed SC+ ACX 2.0+ a few weeks ago when EVGA had them for $550, I could have gone for 2, but trying to limit my spending as I have already spent more than I intended, I was gunning for a dirt cheap 970 or 780, or even a 980 if found below $350 (leave open possibility of going SLI later), but when I saw the 980 Ti for over $150 below normal retail, I couldn't help myself, as I had already justified spending upwards of $400 if it was on the right card (including some 290X 8GB models), I just got my system put together and finished yesterday as well. i5 4690K, 980 Ti, etc.
> 
> Haven't even gotten the OS installed yet, but idle temps seem to be stable on the CPU, so not to worried about first build/boot (not my first build, been building for almost 20 years) hiccups and issues.
> 
> But I was wondering, what are your gaming operating/load temps for the GPU? (what resolution are you running? I'm still stuck on 1080p, but will be occasionally powering 2 or 3 monitors, all different sizes, Primary is 27", 2nd is 40" TV, 3rd is an older 1600x900 20" display)
> 
> At least gives me an idea of what to look forward to. I'm coming up from a GTX 760 I bought almost a year ago as a side step upgrade from my pair of overclocked 560 Ti's in SLI. Temp drops (WoooHOOOO, I was so excited, borderline aroused when I saw the operating temps at full load, some games maxed at 1080p on this thing, 40-60+fps, and never breaking 65C), power consumption dropped almost in half, tad bit of performance boost in a few games (that didn't support SLI or not optimized for it, and one or two that enjoyed the 2 fold memory increase up from 1GB, Skyrim/ArmA 3 etc), now I'm going from 760 back to a 200+ Watt card (250W). Prior to the 560 Ti's I was running a single stock speed, reference style cooler GTX 470. I know CPU speed will be a big bump, i7 940 at stock to an i5 4690K, and runs WAY cooler, thats already a given.


Sorry just say the message. My load temps in SLI depend on the fan speed I set but at a reasonable 60% I stay around 56c under load. I am gaming on a 2560 x 1440, 144hz N-Sync monitor and was a little dissappointed in my FPS until the latest Nvidia Driver was released. In some games my FPS have almost doubled. Bottom line the Asus non-reference fans keep these running at very reasonable temps, even in SLI. For comparasion I believe your Superclocked has the same default clock and memory settings as the FTW, the only difference being the FTW backplate.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Boost 2.0 bases off your voltage. The higher your voltage the higher your base boost.


Makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## ShyGT

Yeah, the SC+ ACX 2.0+ also comes with the backplate, the only difference between the SC+ ACX 2.0, the same exact card, but EVGA includes the backplate with it.

So far a few games I've played with it, 1080p, I barely see 2 to 2.5GB of its 6GB Used, which sucks, but its there for a couple/few years down the road when I moved to 4K, might do it next year, maybe later in the year, not sure.

Though I do like my 40" Toshiba 1080p 60Hz TV, I wish it were at least a true 120Hz or better, but still nice. I wouldn't mind getting a 3 display set up of that, but the bezel thickness would be annoying in some games.

In any case, I have only seen load temps rise to maybe mid 70's at most in a couple games.

Typically it hovers around low 50's to upper 60's in games.

Not sure on Fan % or RPM, but its noticeable, more than the MSI 760 was, but tolerable. At least it isn't the 560 Ti's in SLI or even worse the GTX 470.

I did tweak the fan curve a tad at lower range, to keep idle temps just a tad lower, as they were sitting in high 30's when I first started using, but have since settled down in the last couple weeks.

Currently sitting idle at 26C as I type this, all 4 CPU Cores also sitting at 23-26C on the 4690K at stock, on H80i GT. Comparatively, my i7 940 system is sitting a little ways away, CPU is idle around low to mid 40's for temps, on the H60, and a PNY Geforce GT 610 installed in it, that lowly 610 idles in the mid 30's, LOL

I'm not even going to try and figure out exponentially how many more times better the 980 TI is over that thing, but the fact the card runs cooler at idle says a lot. granted at load it runs hotter, but then again, its expected.

I had a GT 440 OEM in there, but for some reason now Nvidia's drivers don't support it anymore, they still support Retail 440, different card, and support the OEM only GT 545 which IS the same card as the 440 OEM, but not the 440 OEM model. MSI Afterburner can't detect temps, or fan speeds, or do anything with it. GPUz only detects a few basic bits of info, and nothing else. So took it out, stuffed the 610 in, no problems.

But so far with the 980 Ti, it runs great, a little coil whine I noticed the other day while in a games menu, oddly at low load/demand I could hear it, start playing the game a bit (volume muted) and it disappeared... But the single biggest frustrating thing is unable to use more memory in some games, which isn't that big a deal, it just nags at me when I see that in game, some games barely use 1.5GB, but I had that same issue with the 2GB 760 as well.

But Fallout 4.... ugh, turn Vsync off, bad Idea, it runs, just runs buggy and ****ty. Its like the old days, a game maybe for 286/386 run on a 486 DX2 66, or DX4 100, or even Pentium, and its all hopped up on crack.

Character runs like he's running on ice, really fast running animation and footsteps, but only moving a little faster, sprinting is like using one of the shouts in Skyrim almost... access some terminals in game, when you back out of them, your character is stuck, no clip doesn't work to get unstuck, its like you have an out of body experience, you can look around, you can jump, but thats all you can do, when you look far enough to right or left, it looks like your arms are severed from your body too.

Exit game, go into Nvidia control panel, reenable Vsync, apply/save, go back into game, and it plays just fine. So you're capped at 60fps at best in the game to play it without bugs. THAT really irritates me, as I can run Skyrim with Vsync off and none of those kinds of issues.

Game is still new, but you'd think these kinds of "obvious" issues would of been fixed before release? Its not like, well, ok, maybe there was some idiot there testing the game for PC users before hand that thought this, but, you'd think they would of thought "You know, I'm pretty sure we'll have some gamers using top end GPU's in this game, maybe we should check to make sure the game runs with V-Sync disabled, just to ensure it can run at beyond 60fps, or 120fps or 144fps."

But nope. Apparently still the console port stigma that Skyrim was with its user interface issues when that released. Cause you know, consoles, no one ever wants to run more than 30 or 60fps.

But So far, 980 Ti, enjoying it, really REALLY isn't a single game that it can't play effectively right now.

and I still have so many more games to play and go through in my steam library and else where.

ArmA 3, one of my biggest issues, is I NEED view distance in that game when using aircraft and engaging, just like ArmA 2, I can now have that, its all set to max and I get at least 40fps in non battle areas looking inland at terrain, 60 or more looking to sky, sea, or low density areas. Not sure how combat is yet, haven't delved into that with the card yet, but so far so good.

Never even occurred to me to check memory usage last night playing Space Engineers with my brother, though it was getting bogged down towards the end due to the massive ships we were building, but ran better than the 760 and 940 rig would of.

Feel bad for him being connected to the server on his AMD Kabini based Quad core laptop with an AMD Radeon HD 8xxx series GPU. Lag city, but down the road shortly he'll be using the older i7 920 and GTX 760 setup.

With this much power at finger tips, I'm not even sure if I would even consider SLI at this point, it might have to be a couple/few years down the road before I would even think of that, by then, the usual dilemma, do I get a 2nd or 3rd 980 Ti at a huge cut in price, used or otherwise? Or do I just splurge and drop for a single better card?

I still have OCing to look forward to on the 4690K as well.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShyGT*
> 
> Yeah, the SC+ ACX 2.0+ also comes with the backplate, the only difference between the SC+ ACX 2.0, the same exact card, but EVGA includes the backplate with it.
> 
> So far a few games I've played with it, 1080p, I barely see 2 to 2.5GB of its 6GB Used, which sucks, but its there for a couple/few years down the road when I moved to 4K, might do it next year, maybe later in the year, not sure.
> 
> Though I do like my 40" Toshiba 1080p 60Hz TV, I wish it were at least a true 120Hz or better, but still nice. I wouldn't mind getting a 3 display set up of that, but the bezel thickness would be annoying in some games.
> 
> In any case, I have only seen load temps rise to maybe mid 70's at most in a couple games.
> 
> Typically it hovers around low 50's to upper 60's in games.
> 
> Not sure on Fan % or RPM, but its noticeable, more than the MSI 760 was, but tolerable. At least it isn't the 560 Ti's in SLI or even worse the GTX 470.
> 
> I did tweak the fan curve a tad at lower range, to keep idle temps just a tad lower, as they were sitting in high 30's when I first started using, but have since settled down in the last couple weeks.
> 
> Currently sitting idle at 26C as I type this, all 4 CPU Cores also sitting at 23-26C on the 4690K at stock, on H80i GT. Comparatively, my i7 940 system is sitting a little ways away, CPU is idle around low to mid 40's for temps, on the H60, and a PNY Geforce GT 610 installed in it, that lowly 610 idles in the mid 30's, LOL
> 
> I'm not even going to try and figure out exponentially how many more times better the 980 TI is over that thing, but the fact the card runs cooler at idle says a lot. granted at load it runs hotter, but then again, its expected.
> 
> I had a GT 440 OEM in there, but for some reason now Nvidia's drivers don't support it anymore, they still support Retail 440, different card, and support the OEM only GT 545 which IS the same card as the 440 OEM, but not the 440 OEM model. MSI Afterburner can't detect temps, or fan speeds, or do anything with it. GPUz only detects a few basic bits of info, and nothing else. So took it out, stuffed the 610 in, no problems.
> 
> But so far with the 980 Ti, it runs great, a little coil whine I noticed the other day while in a games menu, oddly at low load/demand I could hear it, start playing the game a bit (volume muted) and it disappeared... But the single biggest frustrating thing is unable to use more memory in some games, which isn't that big a deal, it just nags at me when I see that in game, some games barely use 1.5GB, but I had that same issue with the 2GB 760 as well.
> 
> But Fallout 4.... ugh, turn Vsync off, bad Idea, it runs, just runs buggy and ****ty. Its like the old days, a game maybe for 286/386 run on a 486 DX2 66, or DX4 100, or even Pentium, and its all hopped up on crack.
> 
> Character runs like he's running on ice, really fast running animation and footsteps, but only moving a little faster, sprinting is like using one of the shouts in Skyrim almost... access some terminals in game, when you back out of them, your character is stuck, no clip doesn't work to get unstuck, its like you have an out of body experience, you can look around, you can jump, but thats all you can do, when you look far enough to right or left, it looks like your arms are severed from your body too.
> 
> Exit game, go into Nvidia control panel, reenable Vsync, apply/save, go back into game, and it plays just fine. So you're capped at 60fps at best in the game to play it without bugs. THAT really irritates me, as I can run Skyrim with Vsync off and none of those kinds of issues.
> 
> Game is still new, but you'd think these kinds of "obvious" issues would of been fixed before release? Its not like, well, ok, maybe there was some idiot there testing the game for PC users before hand that thought this, but, you'd think they would of thought "You know, I'm pretty sure we'll have some gamers using top end GPU's in this game, maybe we should check to make sure the game runs with V-Sync disabled, just to ensure it can run at beyond 60fps, or 120fps or 144fps."
> 
> But nope. Apparently still the console port stigma that Skyrim was with its user interface issues when that released. Cause you know, consoles, no one ever wants to run more than 30 or 60fps.
> 
> But So far, 980 Ti, enjoying it, really REALLY isn't a single game that it can't play effectively right now.
> 
> and I still have so many more games to play and go through in my steam library and else where.
> 
> ArmA 3, one of my biggest issues, is I NEED view distance in that game when using aircraft and engaging, just like ArmA 2, I can now have that, its all set to max and I get at least 40fps in non battle areas looking inland at terrain, 60 or more looking to sky, sea, or low density areas. Not sure how combat is yet, haven't delved into that with the card yet, but so far so good.
> 
> Never even occurred to me to check memory usage last night playing Space Engineers with my brother, though it was getting bogged down towards the end due to the massive ships we were building, but ran better than the 760 and 940 rig would of.
> 
> Feel bad for him being connected to the server on his AMD Kabini based Quad core laptop with an AMD Radeon HD 8xxx series GPU. Lag city, but down the road shortly he'll be using the older i7 920 and GTX 760 setup.
> 
> With this much power at finger tips, I'm not even sure if I would even consider SLI at this point, it might have to be a couple/few years down the road before I would even think of that, by then, the usual dilemma, do I get a 2nd or 3rd 980 Ti at a huge cut in price, used or otherwise? Or do I just splurge and drop for a single better card?
> 
> I still have OCing to look forward to on the 4690K as well.


I've been playing fallout 4 running 4k with my 980 ti lightning at 1455 / 7800 air cooling, since it came out with gsync enabled haven't had an out of body experience yet messing with the terminals and I can unlock them all now at this point in the game but definitely a buggy game here and there. Mine's been real smooth at 4k 60FPS... I have all settings on ultra except distant details which are set to high.

I just recently added a Cougar Vortex PWM 120mm case fan right next to the GPU sucking air out and my temps dropped 10C from 72C tops while gaming with fallout 4, to 62C tops after gaming for 6 hours time with it. I was playing BF4 with my brother earlier and my GPU only reached 50s. The editor in Fallout 4 shoots the GPU usage up to 99% every time you open it I noticed and shoots the temps up. After getting out of it the usage, goes back down to jumping around like normal between 70 to 95 percent.

I have the corsair ammo box looking case with a water cooled cpu. I went ahead and put two 140mm fans in the top of the case now too to keep my mb cooler. I hooked up a 6 fan, fan controller tonight too so I can turn all the fans down when not gaming to make it more quiet for surfing and watching movies with the wife.

I have to say that after getting a hang of modding these cards BIOS finally 100% the right way voltage table and all with some pro help behind me guiding me, this card is a beast and can't be stopped. It reminds me of my 7970 when I first got it, just a beast.


----------



## lapino

You really make me doubt between the MSI Lightning and the Evga Hybrid I had my eyes set on. I re-seated my Accelero IV and now I'm getting around 70°C load temps. This is with a large cpu cooler on top of it with only one 140mm fan cooling the cpu, so not exactly helping to keep the gpu temp down I guess. I really wonder if getting an AIO for the cpu would help lowering my gpu temps. Tried re-installing the MSI Twin Frozr cooler but took it back off after 2 hours, really can't stand the fan noise. The lightning is supposed to be really quiet right? Then again, a watercooled hyrbrid might be pretty nice. Still struggling with the coil whine too. Since building my new pc with a new mobo and power supply, I notice it a lot more than before. Too bad I don't have an extra psu around to compare that, I have a feeling the new PSU (Corsair RM750) is making my MSI whine a lot more (it's definitely the card).


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> You really make me doubt between the MSI Lightning and the Evga Hybrid I had my eyes set on. I re-seated my Accelero IV and now I'm getting around 70°C load temps. This is with a large cpu cooler on top of it with only one 140mm fan cooling the cpu, so not exactly helping to keep the gpu temp down I guess. I really wonder if getting an AIO for the cpu would help lowering my gpu temps. Tried re-installing the MSI Twin Frozr cooler but took it back off after 2 hours, really can't stand the fan noise. The lightning is supposed to be really quiet right? Then again, a watercooled hyrbrid might be pretty nice. Still struggling with the coil whine too. Since building my new pc with a new mobo and power supply, I notice it a lot more than before. Too bad I don't have an extra psu around to compare that, I have a feeling the new PSU (Corsair RM750) is making my MSI whine a lot more (it's definitely the card).


Just get the lightning learn how to open the BIOS up a little and lock in clocks around mine and you will be fine and get some more fans with a fan controller like me. The lightning is close to silent IMO at 95% fan speed. These new fans are super quiet now a days and move a lot of air compared to the older ones I'm still using for my radiators for my cpu.

I've been overclocking for a long time and am damn good at it, my speeds are about what people should be at with air if they want the best true gaming performance. I've tested multiple of these cards at this point, this is the best one.


----------



## lapino

Well, more case fans isn't an option. To clarify: I have 2x 140mm Bequiet Silent Wings 2 as front inttake, one of these as back outtake. My cpu cooler is a BeQuiet DarkPro3 with one 140mm Silent Wings 2 fan. I have the fans connected to the fan controller of my R5 case and usually put them at lowest setting, sometimes at medium when gaming. The cpu cooler fan is set to 'quiet' with the Asus ai suite. Temps of my cpu tend to go to 70°C when using this profile, so I sometimes set the cpu cooler a bit higher (but then I notice it). Mind I'm looking for ultimate quietness. I'm always kinda worried about people saying they can't hear their gpu at 100% fan noise, I have read people stating their MSI G6 (like mine) is inaudible at 100% fan speed. I tested this, and can hear this card in a closed case from 5m away. Far from quiet! So currently I have these options:

* keep my MSI GTX980Ti G6 with the Accelero IV. Looks like crap imo, but does the job. I reapplied AS4 and now hover around 70°C load at 1300rpm fan speed, which is audible but not annoyingly so. Only (major) drawback is that the AC seems unstable in keeping constant rpm, so the fans tend to go from 1100rpm to 1400rpm making some kind of up/down noise even with fans set to a fixed speed.

* sell the MSI and get the Lightning and just use that, hoping it has a nice ASIC and overclocking potential AND isn't any louder than my Accelero IV I have right now. Would cost me about 200 euro.

* buy a G10/Kraken solution for my MSI and install that, keeping temps to a very low and noise down, but kinda worried about pump noise, cost around 150 euro.

* buy a Hybrid GTX980Ti, cost about the same as going for the Lightning.

* buy an AIO for the cpu to keep case temps and thus gpu temp lower, at least I suppose that would help


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Well, more case fans isn't an option. To clarify: I have 2x 140mm Bequiet Silent Wings 2 as front inttake, one of these as back outtake. My cpu cooler is a BeQuiet DarkPro3 with one 140mm Silent Wings 2 fan. I have the fans connected to the fan controller of my R5 case and usually put them at lowest setting, sometimes at medium when gaming. The cpu cooler fan is set to 'quiet' with the Asus ai suite. Temps of my cpu tend to go to 70°C when using this profile, so I sometimes set the cpu cooler a bit higher (but then I notice it). Mind I'm looking for ultimate quietness. I'm always kinda worried about people saying they can't hear their gpu at 100% fan noise, I have read people stating their MSI G6 (like mine) is inaudible at 100% fan speed. I tested this, and can hear this card in a closed case from 5m away. Far from quiet! So currently I have these options:
> 
> * keep my MSI GTX980Ti G6 with the Accelero IV. Looks like crap imo, but does the job. I reapplied AS4 and now hover around 70°C load at 1300rpm fan speed, which is audible but not annoyingly so. Only (major) drawback is that the AC seems unstable in keeping constant rpm, so the fans tend to go from 1100rpm to 1400rpm making some kind of up/down noise even with fans set to a fixed speed.
> 
> * sell the MSI and get the Lightning and just use that, hoping it has a nice ASIC and overclocking potential AND isn't any louder than my Accelero IV I have right now. Would cost me about 200 euro.
> 
> * buy a G10/Kraken solution for my MSI and install that, keeping temps to a very low and noise down, but kinda worried about pump noise, cost around 150 euro.
> 
> * buy a Hybrid GTX980Ti, cost about the same as going for the Lightning.
> 
> * buy an AIO for the cpu to keep case temps and thus gpu temp lower, at least I suppose that would help


You don't have enough fans, 2 of the bequiet fans as intake will suck hardly any air into the case (I used to have the same), I moved the bequiet fans to exhaust x 2 and put 2 x noctua redux 1500rpm in the front and 1 x noiseblocker pro 1300rpm 120mm at the bottom, running the 3 intakes at 1300rpm and the 2 be quiet exhaust fans at 1000rpm is just about enough. You need more fans, I have the same case and have tested it. 3 intakes with good static pressure (not the bequiet) and put the bequiet as exhaust fans.


----------



## lapino

Which noctua redux fans would you advice? Also, would having an AIO on the cpu make a lot of difference for case temp?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I used to 4k DSR Fallout 4, but once you get Sweetfx 2.0+Reshade you drop by 10+fps. Unsure which i prefer more...4k would be nice if the actually ingame textures were of greater quality, but 1080p with Sweetfx 2.0 looks better imo.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I used to 4k DSR Fallout 4, but once you get Sweetfx 2.0+Reshade you drop by 10+fps. Unsure which i prefer more...4k would be nice if the actually ingame textures were of greater quality, but 1080p with Sweetfx 2.0 looks better imo.


are you able to play it at 4K maxed out?
I'm not on a GTX980 Ti SLI since the GPU usage is pretty low.


----------



## uniwarking

Joining the club! Rig details in sig. OC coming soon


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Which noctua redux fans would you advice? Also, would having an AIO on the cpu make a lot of difference for case temp?


I got the noctua redux 140mm 1500RPM square frame, they are ok up to about 1350rpm then they get louder, but 2 of them at ~1300rpm + a 120mm in the bottom and 2 x exhausts will definately improve your CPU and GPU temps, probably 5c better GPU. The noctua redux are the best fans I tried. Bequiet = quiet + medium airflow, good for exhaust only, noctua = quiet + good airflow + good static pressure for intake fan


----------



## rhadoo04

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> * buy a G10/Kraken solution for my MSI and install that, keeping temps to a very low and noise down, but kinda worried about pump noise, cost around 150 euro.
> 
> * buy a Hybrid GTX980Ti, cost about the same as going for the Lightning.


Either get a G10+H90 or get the Evga Hybrid. I have the G10+H90. Very silent pump. I can only hear if I put my head inside the case near the pump (2cm) and you can hear a slight buzz that it's working.
I also got the MSI 6G 980Ti for silence, and wasn't satisfied with its temps.
For a silence comparsion My 6G at 55% was inaudible. After 55-60% I could hear it. I also looked long and hard for complete silence in load and the G10+H90 is the best one.

The H90 stock fan is also inaudible under 60% and keeps the GPU at 55C max. I run the H90 in a push/pull with another Noctua that is louder than the stock H90 fan at the same RPM if you can believe it. I couldn't lol.

These temps are in an R5, with a H110iGT in front. 2x Stock Fractal Define R5 fans as intake in front, and H90 in the rear as exhaust.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Well, more case fans isn't an option. To clarify: I have 2x 140mm Bequiet Silent Wings 2 as front inttake, one of these as back outtake. My cpu cooler is a BeQuiet DarkPro3 with one 140mm Silent Wings 2 fan. I have the fans connected to the fan controller of my R5 case and usually put them at lowest setting, sometimes at medium when gaming. The cpu cooler fan is set to 'quiet' with the Asus ai suite. Temps of my cpu tend to go to 70°C when using this profile, so I sometimes set the cpu cooler a bit higher (but then I notice it). Mind I'm looking for ultimate quietness. I'm always kinda worried about people saying they can't hear their gpu at 100% fan noise, I have read people stating their MSI G6 (like mine) is inaudible at 100% fan speed. I tested this, and can hear this card in a closed case from 5m away. Far from quiet! So currently I have these options:
> 
> * keep my MSI GTX980Ti G6 with the Accelero IV. Looks like crap imo, but does the job. I reapplied AS4 and now hover around 70°C load at 1300rpm fan speed, which is audible but not annoyingly so. Only (major) drawback is that the AC seems unstable in keeping constant rpm, so the fans tend to go from 1100rpm to 1400rpm making some kind of up/down noise even with fans set to a fixed speed.
> 
> * sell the MSI and get the Lightning and just use that, hoping it has a nice ASIC and overclocking potential AND isn't any louder than my Accelero IV I have right now. Would cost me about 200 euro.
> 
> * buy a G10/Kraken solution for my MSI and install that, keeping temps to a very low and noise down, but kinda worried about pump noise, cost around 150 euro.
> 
> * buy a Hybrid GTX980Ti, cost about the same as going for the Lightning.
> 
> * buy an AIO for the cpu to keep case temps and thus gpu temp lower, at least I suppose that would help


Hey I told you about a week ago I would have some pics of the Kraken G10 mounted up...you can check out my rig photos in my signature if you want to see what it looks like.


----------



## lapino

Thanks for that (we have almost the same rig, I might even get the same cpu+gpu cooler for that, like the looks), I'm more and more inclined to keep the MSI and get the G10 with the Corsair or Kraken (not quite decided on that). Mainly because my MSI has an ASIC of 74.4%. I do have quite a bit of coil whine (even at 60fps) but can't really hear it with case closed. I might also upgrade my cpu cooler to a Corsair H110i GT so everything is watercooled in my rig. I really hate hate hate fan noise if that wasn't already clear









Can someone confirm that a different PSU can cause coil whine on a GPU? Because I really do not think I had any coil whine on the MSI when I used my Corsair AX750. I sold that psu together with my old pc, and not have an RM750.


----------



## rhadoo04

@lapino
A different PSU can cause the GPU to coil whine.

Btw, the pump on a H110iGT is louder than my pump on the GPU ( a corsair H90). Actually thats the only thing that makes noise in my pc. It's not loud but being the single component making noise it stands out. It's a low hum buzzing. Not very bad but stick with air cooling on CPU imo.


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone who know if this problem will be ever solved?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> ever since 358.87 drivers, my idle temps increased by about 10C which is caused by increased power usage at idle from 8% TDP to 14% TDP. if i revert back to 358.50 everything is back to normal. my card is MSI GAMING 6G 980Ti and OS is Windows 7 and my screen resolution is [email protected] (so this isn't the 144Hz high power usage problem). this may seem trivial but now my GPU is using ~20W more power (i know this from my UPS led screen) when idle and is almost 50C when idle, i think 50C idle is very high temp, when before it was very nice 37-40C.
> 
> Please note screenshot is made with previous driver version, but behavior is identical with 359.00 so i didn't bother making new screenshot. Also, before you blame overclock please note this behavior is the same when i reset all GPU settings to stock (i only forgot to turn off OC when making screenshot)


----------



## lapino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhadoo04*
> 
> @lapino
> A different PSU can cause the GPU to coil whine.
> 
> Btw, the pump on a H110iGT is louder than my pump on the GPU ( a corsair H90). Actually thats the only thing that makes noise in my pc. It's not loud but being the single component making noise it stands out. It's a low hum buzzing. Not very bad but stick with air cooling on CPU imo.


ok thanks, I doubt my shop will want to RMA my psu because it causes coil whine, so I guess I'm stuck with it. Kinda sucks. That said, I re-arranged fans a bit and with little more airflow, I managed to keep the gpu mostly around 70°C during Fallout 4 with cpu temp hovering around 55°C. This is with the MSI overclocked to show in-game core speed of around 1470mhz.


----------



## looniam

AFAIK 358.87, 358.91 and 390.00 are the same driver branch; so if there is a problem w/one of those then it will likely be the same with them all.

sooner or later, there will be another branch released, in the meantime go back to before the problem started. if there is a game profile wanted, use NVinspector to export from the problem driver, then import to an older, nonproblematic one.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Assassin's Creed Syndicate GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone who know if this problem will be ever solved?


I don't know if it's directly related to this but I noticed my idle temps are now back to ~32C, I only recall *disabling* both *NVIDIA Streamer Service* and *NVIDIA Streamer Network Service* in Services. (screen on 120hz and 358.87 drivers)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I don't know if it's directly related to this but I noticed my idle temps are now back to ~32C, I only recall *disabling* both *NVIDIA Streamer Service* and *NVIDIA Streamer Network Service* in Services. (screen on 120hz and 358.87 drivers)


killing that process does not solve my problem.


----------



## Nicholars

Are the scanlines still a problem or is that fixed now?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> are you able to play it at 4K maxed out?
> I'm not on a GTX980 Ti SLI since the GPU usage is pretty low.


Yea i 4k ultra on one ti.


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Please help me out. I have the 980 Ti Classified and decided to flash the "980Ti-SC-MaxAir" bios, hoping to get my voltage over 1.200v. I have some experience with bios flashing as it was done on my GTX 780 without any issues whatsoever. However today I must have done something wrong because everything seemed normal up until the reboot. The PC will not boot up or show anything on the monitor UNLESS I flick the tiny switch on the card from "Normal" to "LN2". It is likely that I have corrupted or otherwise damaged the Normal bios. Please tell me there is a way to reverse this? Thank you.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Please help me out. I have the 980 Ti Classified and decided to flash the "980Ti-SC-MaxAir" bios, hoping to get my voltage over 1.200v. I have some experience with bios flashing as it was done on my GTX 780 without any issues whatsoever. However today I must have done something wrong because everything seemed normal up until the reboot. The PC will not boot up or show anything on the monitor UNLESS I flick the tiny switch on the card from "Normal" to "LN2". It is likely that I have corrupted or otherwise damaged the Normal bios. Please tell me there is a way to reverse this? Thank you.


GO TO the classy thread!

link in my sig.

protip:
use classy voltage controller







(its there on the thread.)

EDIT:
btw, here all the bios including kingpin's:

980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Please help me out. I have the 980 Ti Classified and decided to flash the "980Ti-SC-MaxAir" bios, hoping to get my voltage over 1.200v. I have some experience with bios flashing as it was done on my GTX 780 without any issues whatsoever. However today I must have done something wrong because everything seemed normal up until the reboot. The PC will not boot up or show anything on the monitor UNLESS I flick the tiny switch on the card from "Normal" to "LN2". It is likely that I have corrupted or otherwise damaged the Normal bios. Please tell me there is a way to reverse this? Thank you.


You flashed the wrong bios. You need to mod the Classy bios and set it at the voltage you want or use the LN2 one and just use the classy tool to change the voltage. Just dont use a Bios made for other 980ti. The Reference, and Kingpin cards have different boards and are not compatible even though they are from the same manufacturer.


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Thank you so much!! Could I still salvage my normal bios profile without using LN2? I want the LN2 to be a backup.


----------



## IBVeteran0853

What steps could I take to reset the Normal bios while using the LN2? The monitor would not switch on at boot up on normal mode.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Yea i 4k ultra on one ti.


Lol. With one ti you can max it out having 30fps as the lower framerate.
If you are in with that framerate OK


----------



## hertz9753

Be nice.


----------



## Merranza

Hi guys. I got a sweet deal for my GTX 980 so I'll be upgrading soon and joining the club.

Could you gurus shed some light on all those "premium models" out there?

I had a G1 GTX 980 which served me well and never went over 65 C. Are all those Platinum, Lightning, etc. models really worth the extra? I was looking to stay with Gigabyte for my 980 ti (I understand from reviews it is the 2nd best out of the box standard model after the Strix but the lower temperature compared to the Strix really appeals to me and it OC pretty good) but should I jump on an Extreme, Lightning or whatever else top of the line model?

I understand Poseidon is completely different but I intend to stay on air for now.

So is it worth it?

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Hi guys. I got a sweet deal for my GTX 980 so I'll be upgrading soon and joining the club.
> 
> Could you gurus shed some light on all those "premium models" out there?
> 
> I had a G1 GTX 980 which served me well and never went over 65 C. Are all those Platinum, Lightning, etc. models really worth the extra? I was looking to stay with Gigabyte for my 980 ti (I understand from reviews it is the 2nd best out of the box standard model after the Strix but the lower temperature compared to the Strix really appeals to me and it OC pretty good) but should I jump on an Extreme, Lightning or whatever else top of the line model?
> 
> I understand Poseidon is completely different but I intend to stay on air for now.
> 
> So is it worth it?
> 
> Thank you very much in advance.


I do not think they are worth it. The G1 980ti is one of the better aftermarket ones. I think overclocking the 980ti, most cards will hit the 1450 to 1550 range.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Thank you so much!! Could I still salvage my normal bios profile without using LN2? I want the LN2 to be a backup.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> What steps could I take to reset the Normal bios while using the LN2? The monitor would not switch on at boot up on normal mode.


you're welcome now please don't do anything else silly.

boot w/LN2 switch then switch back to "normal", flash and reboot.

the LN2 will be "loaded" in windows but switching back to normal will flash that bios.










btw, here is the classy voltage controller:

Classified_v2.1.2.zip 852k .zip file


it works only with the 980TI classy and don't trust software readings for voltage monitoring except possibly GPU-Z. maybe look at getting a probe it to use a DMM.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> I do not think they are worth it. The G1 980ti is one of the better aftermarket ones. I think overclocking the 980ti, most cards will hit the 1450 to 1550 range.


That's pretty much what I was thinking, thank you. That 1450-1550 is a limit anyway for the 980ti.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Lol. With one ti you can max it out having 30fps as the lower framerate.
> If you are in with that framerate OK


Say wha? Mine runs 60fps.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Say wha? Mine runs 60fps.


Are you talking about "Naruto" or fallout 4?
Fallout 4 maxed out at 4K does not run on a GTX980 Ti SLI, at least not without SLI tweaks for combatibility bits and even after the tweaks you don't get 60fps stable.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Not sli..One 980ti. Runs [email protected] minor drops to 48 when entering a building. This is with AO set max quality and Texture max quality in Nvidia Control panel. No tweaks besides a oced gpu. Guess i didnt realize people have issues running it at 4k? Figured it was quite normal for such a low graphic tech game.


----------



## ChiefGoat

Forgive my ignorance if I posted in the wrong area.
The pic above is my first custom PC build. If you see something needs to be changed or moved, please let me know









Rig -

3 Asus Rog 27 inch monitors
EVGA 980 ti SLI
Intel 6700 I7 CPU








Generic 16 GB DDR4
Asus Z170 Deluxe
Corsair 1200 Axi
Corsair H100i
3 SSD drives - RAID 0
Qnap NAS 6TB
Razer blackwidow 2014 keyboard
Razer mouse
A50 headset

Intel I7-6700 Unlocked / Asus Z170 Delux Motherboard / EVGA NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti / Crucial 256GB SSD X3 / 27" Asus ROG Swift Monitor x 3 / Windows 10 / Corsair h100i gtx/ TM 458 / TM shifter / Astro A50 Headset / Sound Blaster Z / DDR4 2133mhz 16GB DualMemory /Bucket of Chicken/Qnap 451 NAS


----------



## lapino

Nice rig but cable management is meh


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Not sli..One 980ti. Runs [email protected] minor drops to 48 when entering a building. This is with AO set max quality and Texture max quality in Nvidia Control panel. No tweaks besides a oced gpu. Guess i didnt realize people have issues running it at 4k? Figured it was quite normal for such a low graphic tech game.


you are the only one person who succeded maxing out fallout 4K with a single card.
can you make a video of the settings and the framerate on an open environment please?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Sure, after i get off work. Name a spot where you would like me to go. Granted i dont run stock clocks. Most benches online are all stock settings on air.


----------



## Vperez

I dont see how it would be that rare. Benches were getting 46-50 fps at 4k and that is at stock clock. A 400 mhz overclock will change that pretty quickly.


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GO TO the classy thread!
> 
> link in my sig.
> 
> protip:
> use classy voltage controller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (its there on the thread.)
> 
> EDIT:
> btw, here all the bios including kingpin's:
> 
> 980TIclassysBIOS.zip 456k .zip file


Thank you so much once again








I followed your instructions and successfully restored the Normal bios to stock (980TIclassystock.rom). After which I flashed it again, this time to "GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.rom". There are absolutely no issues whatsoever except that the OC bios seems to be no different than the stock bios. Is this the time where I'm supposed to use the voltage tool? And if so, how much would I need to increase it? In my opinion it is safer to edit the bios with Maxwell editor, than to mess with the GTX Classified Controller is it not? Sorry if this is confusing but I really need expert advise on this. Thank you.


----------



## EarlZ

Thats awesome with a 400Mhz OC you can get Fallout 4 to run at 60fps minimum with all the settings maxed out/ultra. I have a 980Ti and it doesnt even run 60fps all the time.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Pretty sure 400mhz was a typo lol..


----------



## lapino

Fallout4 plain sucks, in towns I get drops to 45fps at 1440p with a Ti running at close to 1500mhz ingame.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Fallout4 plain sucks, in towns I get drops to 45fps at 1440p with a Ti running at close to 1500mhz ingame.


Nope that's somethings not right some where, I'm thinking heat maybe with the GPU, voltage maybe isn't right? I'm running 4k ultra settings except for distant details which are set to high and I get those drops, in town. That or your CPU needs to be overclocked or it's overclock isn't stable perhaps, something. I have my 980 TI clocked at 1455 / 3900.

I'm currently working on burning in more Hz right now.

This is at 1495 / 3900.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6570339

Seems like it is stable enough to game on so far based on my score there and knowing what means what and what it should be.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

I run 1500 24/[email protected] Ran Fallout 4 upto 1580/8002 though no issues.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Sure, after i get off work. Name a spot where you would like me to go. Granted i dont run stock clocks. Most benches online are all stock settings on air.


the open space when you exit the vault for the first time would be great.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Fallout4 plain sucks, in towns I get drops to 45fps at 1440p with a Ti running at close to 1500mhz ingame.


there is a user here who says that it runs it @60FPS at 4K


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I run 1500 24/[email protected] Ran Fallout 4 upto 1580/8002 though no issues.


Yeah I'm starting to notice the higher you go the lower the voltage likes to go. Almost like it's a limit on consumption somehow, hardware wise.

If I drop my aux voltage down I can get higher core voltages to be stable and thus what seems to me like a more all around stable overclock on the GPU, based solely on raw numbers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> there is a user here who says that it runs it @60FPS at 4K


Now there's a couple of users counting me. I use gsync and my frames go down to about I believe 48 - 50 lowest. Using gsync I can see no flickering jumping tearing nothing I get probably 65 - 70 maybe for high end fps.

Attached sblantipodi, you'll find your proof. I just did that with fraps for you sir. I want to mention however, at my new overclock stable speed on this bad mofo of 1495 / 3900!!! That's air cooling on the GPU by the way if you're wondering.

proof.zip 55k .zip file


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Thank you so much once again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I followed your instructions and successfully restored the Normal bios to stock (980TIclassystock.rom). After which I flashed it again, this time to "GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.rom". There are absolutely no issues whatsoever except that the OC bios seems to be no different than the stock bios. Is this the time where I'm supposed to use the voltage tool? And if so, how much would I need to increase it? In my opinion it is safer to edit the bios with Maxwell editor, than to mess with the GTX Classified Controller is it not? Sorry if this is confusing but I really need expert advise on this. Thank you.


glad you got it sorted.

now go to the *classy owners thread*





























there are a lot more folks there that can answer questions/help with a classified; a few hang here but not many. also since i don't have a classy any more you might ask something i am not sure about and won't be able to test before i can help.

in the meantime, the LN2 bios only has a higher power target than "the stock." both have 300 watt @100% power target. w/stock 115% (345watts) and LN2 142% (425watts)

yep, that's it - no voltage tweaks, nothing special, nada. (more on that in a sec.) the classy_OC bios has the higher power target (142%) and a high max rpm fan speed (3030 vs 3450) which i found handy since *temps matter* - i gained ~25Mhz just having the temp below 45c benching FS on a chilly day.

and about there being nothing special in the bios . ._the voltage controller on the classy_ doesn't need it with tools such as EVbot (but pointless/expensive unless you're LN2 benching on HWbot), the classy voltage controller or using Kboost with overBOOST in PX (not overvoltage - though that will be "enabled" when selecting overBOOST). you can control voltages (mind you, i didn't say _monitor_) on the fly whereas, with bios editing edit, reboot, test . .wash, rinse, repeat.

also, its tough to get an accurate reading of actual voltages w/o a Probe It and DMM. i found both AB and PX wouldn't be reliable:





i would get 0.020 - 0.025 more w/both PX w/Kboost_overBOOST or the classy voltage controller on DMM readings than the setting let alone the voltage reading. personally i got "use to" PX after years of afterburner love. sure it would take forever to load and crash as soon as you enabled Kboost (driver disables than enables). but restart it and it gave me an GUI to adjust core/vram speed along with voltages. the classy tool will get you up to 1.68v . .no, not a typo 1.68v.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







but i haven't found a use for anything over 1.25 - so unless you get a DMM, keep the setting ~1.225ish while a bit blind. that's what i have in my SCs bios. (yes its worth editing a reference card's bios as opposed to the classy or lighting . .HOF . . ect.)

btw, did i suggest going to the *classy owners thread*?

cheers.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Yeah I'm starting to notice the higher you go the lower the voltage likes to go. Almost like it's a limit on consumption somehow, hardware wise.
> 
> If I drop my aux voltage down I can get higher core voltages to be stable and thus what seems to me like a more all around stable overclock on the GPU, based solely on raw numbers.
> Now there's a couple of users counting me. I use gsync and my frames go down to about I believe 48 - 50 lowest. Using gsync I can see no flickering jumping tearing nothing I get probably 65 - 70 maybe for high end fps.
> 
> Attached sblantipodi, you'll find your proof. I just did that with fraps for you sir. I want to mention however, at my new overclock stable speed on this bad mofo of 1495 / 3900!!! That's air cooling on the GPU by the way if you're wondering.
> 
> proof.zip 55k .zip file


You saied 60FPS previously. Now 48. 48 sounds better to me.
Ok, thanks your report.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Corsair's Liquid Cooled GTX 980 Ti Video Card*


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> You saied 60FPS previously. Now 48. 48 sounds better to me.
> Ok, thanks your report.


I said 60 average, do you know what average means? Do you know what mean means? The benchmark I provided if you didn't look shows, wait for it 60 fps average...

Not only that but jesus wait for it...

Did you look at the lowest FPS RECORDED DURING THAT BENCHMARK I PROVIDED YOU? WOooo! Looks like 54,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, for a low,,,,,,, WOOOOOOO!

Do you know what gsync is?

Thank you for your input...

I think I smell something burning.

I attached the benchmark results again in case you want to maybe take a peek before bashing everyone who says it runs fine on their system...

proof.zip 55k .zip file


People like me are the ones trying to help you by commenting how I do, not bash you and degrade you. Something isn't right with your setup. We can help you if you'd just simmer down a little...


----------



## rexbinary

After loading the 359.00 drivers I started noticing fan noise from my 2xSLI STRIX 980 Tis. (They are the non factory OC ones, and are not currently OCed by me.) Turns out for some reason those drivers were causing high temps on my cards. I was playing BF4 and the fans were hitting 100%. same with Overwatch as well. I normally don't even notice the fans on the cards.

Anyway rolling back to 358.91 fixed it right up. I would have never guessed it was a driver update causing a temp problem, but someone suggested that was the case. Turns out they were right.

I thought I would toss this out here in case anyone was having any unexplained temp issues.


----------



## J!NX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *motivman*
> 
> Just wanted to post my last and final bios after doing a lot of work to fix the bugs reported with my previous bios. So here we go.
> 
> Power Target: 375W
> Voltage: 1.23v @ load. voltage slider in afterburner/Precision X does not do anything at all
> Stock Boost Clock: 1291mhz (will not boost to 1493mhz like my earlier bios)
> 
> Have tested for the past 6 hours to make sure completely stable. please give it a try and share results. Thanks!
> 
> motivmanbiosfinal1230.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> I will really appreciate if OP will paste this to the front page and replace my previous bios. Thanks Again.


Hi @motiveman

Maybe this is to much to ask, but I really am interested in running your conservative overclock. I'm currently using Afterburner with 110% PT (Max) at 200+core 300+mem with a costume fan profile. From what I've seen so far is that your bios is based off EVGA's bios which seems to be older (not sure if that matters) EVGA (84.00.32.00.90) vs my PNY's (84.00.36.00.01) can you mimic the settings you've modded that EVGA bios at on my PNY's bios? I would rather take your suggestion for a more stable overclock. Please and thanks in advance.

PNYREF.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> After loading the 359.00 drivers I started noticing fan noise from my 2xSLI STRIX 980 Tis. (They are the non factory OC ones, and are not currently OCed by me.) Turns out for some reason those drivers were causing high temps on my cards. I was playing BF4 and the fans were hitting 100%. same with Overwatch as well. I normally don't even notice the fans on the cards.
> 
> Anyway rolling back to 358.91 fixed it right up. I would have never guessed it was a driver update causing a temp problem, but someone suggested that was the case. Turns out they were right.
> 
> I thought I would toss this out here in case anyone was having any unexplained temp issues.


This drivers increase the tdp of your card. It is a bug that we hope that they fix in the next release.


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Fallout4 plain sucks, in towns I get drops to 45fps at 1440p with a Ti running at close to 1500mhz ingame.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> After loading the 359.00 drivers I started noticing fan noise from my 2xSLI STRIX 980 Tis. (They are the non factory OC ones, and are not currently OCed by me.) Turns out for some reason those drivers were causing high temps on my cards. I was playing BF4 and the fans were hitting 100%. same with Overwatch as well. I normally don't even notice the fans on the cards.
> 
> Anyway rolling back to 358.91 fixed it right up. I would have never guessed it was a driver update causing a temp problem, but someone suggested that was the case. Turns out they were right.
> 
> I thought I would toss this out here in case anyone was having any unexplained temp issues.
> 
> 
> 
> This drivers increase the tdp of your card. It is a bug that we hope that they fix in the next release.
Click to expand...

Though it gives me a significantly smoother Fallout 4 experience compared to the prev release.


----------



## Spectre-

I rolled back to 358.91 Hotfix driver

everything is running cooler and my overclocks are stable again

probs wont bother updating unless i can confirm its a stable driver


----------



## truehighroller1

Can't admit when you're wrong huh?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> This drivers increase the tdp of your card. It is a bug that we hope that they fix in the next release.


Can't admit when you're wrong or apologize huh?


----------



## NoodleGTS

I just bought 2 Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! cards (the regular 2 slot ones).. good deal on open box cards at Newegg so figured why not.

I'll put some pics up when I get them, they look nice from what I've seen though.


----------



## jgv1985

Hello !

Jeeze! 964 pages! I just joined the club of the 980 TIs I got a 85% Asic Asus 980 ti Strix. is it possible for me to flash a modded vbios for my card or is better if i mod my own vbios? Thanks in Advance guys. By the way, I got another asus 980 ti comming hopefully next Monday for SLI


----------



## lapino

Isn
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgv1985*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Jeeze! 964 pages! I just joined the club of the 980 TIs I got a 85% Asic Asus 980 ti Strix. is it possible for me to flash a modded vbios for my card or is better if i mod my own vbios? Thanks in Advance guys. By the way, I got another asus 980 ti comming hopefully next Monday for SLI


85% ASIC, isn't that very high? I thought my MSI with 74.8% was very very good.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Can't admit when you're wrong huh?
> Can't admit when you're wrong or apologize huh?


what do you mean? are you saying that the increased TDP is not a drivers problem?


----------



## jgv1985

Is pretty high. Should be a good overclocker. So far the boost clock goes up to about 1450 without any additional voltage. I wanna unlock the voltage and the TDP limit to 120% Stock is 110% on the asus 980 ti strix


----------



## jgv1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lapino*
> 
> Isn
> 85% ASIC, isn't that very high? I thought my MSI with 74.8% was very very good.


Yes is pretty high. I wanna mess with the vbios see what i can get out of it. it does about 1450 HRZ on core (boost) and 8000 Memory


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgv1985*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Jeeze! 964 pages! I just joined the club of the 980 TIs I got a 85% Asic Asus 980 ti Strix. is it possible for me to flash a modded vbios for my card or is better if i mod my own vbios? Thanks in Advance guys. By the way, I got another asus 980 ti comming hopefully next Monday for SLI


Some gpuz screenshots to see what stocks clocks are reported and ASIC and some OCing to see what it can do would more than welcome!









Oh and welcome to OC.net!


----------



## jgv1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Some gpuz screenshots to see what stocks clocks are reported and ASIC and some OCing to see what it can do would more than welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and welcome to OC.net!


Thanks! I have read tons of stuff on these forums, I finally decided to register !

I will post some pics today when i get home from work. Is there a set vbios for these cards? or is it better to mod my own vbios?


----------



## br3n00cs

Hello,

I've noticed that most users in this forum have EVGA's 980TI rather than G1 Gaming. I know that G1 Gaming has a better overall performance but EVGA offers more warranty time (2yr i think). Wich one should i get?

Thanks


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *br3n00cs*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I've noticed that most users in this forum have EVGA's 980TI rather than G1 Gaming. I know that G1 Gaming has a better overall performance but EVGA offers more warranty time (2yr i think). Wich one should i get?
> 
> Thanks


Get the one you like most.









Some G1 perform better than some Classys. Some Classys perform better than some G1. You're playing the lottery regardless.


----------



## jgv1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LaBestiaHumana*
> 
> Get the one you like most.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some G1 perform better than some Classys. Some Classys perform better than some G1. You're playing the lottery regardless.


What do you know about the asus strix 980ti?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgv1985*
> 
> Thanks! I have read tons of stuff on these forums, I finally decided to register !
> 
> I will post some pics today when i get home from work. Is there a set vbios for these cards? or is it better to mod my own vbios?


Most people are modding their original vbios that came with the card.

But I have seen some Strix vbios floating around here if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## LaBestiaHumana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgv1985*
> 
> What do you know about the asus strix 980ti?


Not much. It's a solid card can't really go wrong especially if you find one cheap on Friday.


----------



## Nervoize

Got an MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G. My max OC tested is 1447MHz core and 3938MHz(x2) memory. Allthough GPU-Z shows other clocks, I have set my GPU in OC mode and started OC'ing with it mabe that's why.

GPU-Z Validation
http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7zrgm

MSI Afterburner


GTA:V In-game clocks


Heaven 4.0 result


ASIC


----------



## cyph3rz

*Fallout 4 GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 780 TI Vs AMD Fury X Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## Rena

Got the new hybrid shroud from EVGA today. Really nice looking. Wish it said 980 ti somewhere though.


----------



## EarlZ

That looks awesome!


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cyph3rz*
> 
> *Fallout 4 GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 780 TI Vs AMD Fury X Frame Rate Comparison*


Nice comparison. Glad to see the 780Ti doing so well and is really keeping up with the 980 pretty good.









Fury X seems so inconsistent framerate wise tho.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervoize*
> 
> Got an MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G. My max OC tested is 1447MHz core and 3938MHz(x2) memory. Allthough GPU-Z shows other clocks, I have set my GPU in OC mode and started OC'ing with it mabe that's why.
> 
> GPU-Z Validation
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=7zrgm
> 
> MSI Afterburner
> 
> 
> GTA:V In-game clocks
> 
> 
> Heaven 4.0 result
> 
> 
> ASIC


How did you multiple things in the same row on your On Screen Display (through RivaTuner)? Like you have GPU: XX, XX, XX - multiple things in the same row.


----------



## TheDudeLasse

I installed Corsair's HG10 N980 bracket and a H80i GT AIO cooler on my MSI reference card.
I'm using a stock bios and I run the card overclocked to about 1460-1480 MHz. The 110 %:n power limit kicks in after 1480 MHz.
My card is a MSI:n GTX 980 Ti reference model (ASIC 80.3 %).

Here are my temps in a Fractal Design Define XL -case (@1480 Mhz):
Idle: 28 c
Furmark: 62 c
Ungine Heaven: 62 c
Fallout 4: 60 c
Battlefront: 65 c (This game really roast my old 2600K:ta as well)
(I have NF-P12 1300 RPM fans hooked up to my AIO for quiet performance)

I really can't recommend the bracket just yet. Corsair has ceased sales due to some serious mounting and die contact issues people have been experiencing.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDudeLasse*
> 
> I installed Corsair's HG10 N980 bracket and a H80i GT AIO cooler on my MSI reference card.
> I'm using a stock bios and I run the card overclocked to about 1460-1480 MHz. The 110 %:n power limit kicks in after 1480 MHz.
> My card is a MSI:n GTX 980 Ti reference model (ASIC 80.3 %).
> 
> Here are my temps in a Fractal Design Define XL -case (@1480 Mhz):
> Idle: 28 c
> Furmark: 62 c
> Ungine Heaven: 62 c
> Fallout 4: 60 c
> Battlefront: 65 c (This game really roast my old 2600K:ta as well)
> (I have NF-P12 1300 RPM fans hooked up to my AIO for quiet performance)
> 
> I really can't recommend the bracket just yet. Corsair has ceased sales due to some serious mounting and die contact issues people have been experiencing.


What type of sound deadening foam did you use?


----------



## TheDudeLasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> What type of sound deadening foam did you use?


For the life of me I can't remember the brand (a cheap sub 10 bucks PC noise dampening kit, may have been Alphacool)


----------



## DoooX

Asus Matrix P or EVGA Classy ?

The tests say the Asus one is much cooler but what about OC potential, custom bioses, tweaking support(voltages, etc..) ?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Asus Matrix P or EVGA Classy ?
> 
> The tests say the Asus one is much cooler but what about OC potential, custom bioses, tweaking support(voltages, etc..) ?


are you going to be watercooling or keeping stock ???

I would go with 980ti FTW+


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> Asus Matrix P or EVGA Classy ?
> 
> The tests say the Asus one is much cooler but what about OC potential, custom bioses, tweaking support(voltages, etc..) ?


I'd go with any company not asus because they have terrible support. Just recently dealt with them and it was a nightmare.


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> are you going to be watercooling or keeping stock ???
> 
> I would go with 980ti FTW+


I'd keep it stock for now. Not considering a Full Loop anytime soon. Only the CPU for now.

The thing is that I can get the Classy but it's like 40$ more than Matrix, not sure if it's really worth it, the Matrix has much beastier cooling on board I think.

That's why I asked in case someone already owns one of those or have tried them both...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I'd go with any company not asus because they have terrible support. Just recently dealt with them and it was a nightmare.


I'm in Europe so it might be different here, also their products served me well in the past so I have positive opinion about them...


----------



## max883

Just got my new Msi Gtx 980 Ti Gaming. Asic 77.9%









1500.mhz Gpu







left volt at auto ☺


----------



## jgv1985

Here is a screenshoot of my asus strix. Even tho is a high quality ASIC 85% i cant get to 1.5. Wonder is the PDT limiter is holding it back. Asus as a 110% pdt limit cap on the original bios


----------



## jgv1985




----------



## DoooX

Can you jump up the voltage ?


----------



## Spectre-

I would also suggest the G1 gaming as mine comes with 139% power limit by default


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> I would also suggest the G1 gaming as mine comes with 139% power limit by default


That is great but I think it has nothing against the great power delivery that's on Classified or Matrix, I also like the looks better... That's my main dilema at the moment.
Lightning is out of the picture since my build isn't going to be yellow.


----------



## Joeteck

I have a silly question for your graphic card guru's..

If I ran the Zotac GTX 980ti AMP! Extreme in an PCIe 3.0 slot running 8x will I see a performance hit vs a 16x slot?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> I have a silly question for your graphic card guru's..
> 
> If I ran the Zotac GTX 980ti AMP! Extreme in an PCIe 3.0 slot running 8x will I see a performance hit vs a 16x slot?


even if you ran at 2.0 x8 the perf hit is very negligble

so dont worry about it too much


----------



## Joeteck

Wow, that was a extremely fast response! Thank you. So in other words, since its PCIe 3.0, I'll see no performance hit at all?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Wow, that was a extremely fast response! Thank you. So in other words, since its PCIe 3.0, I'll see no performance hit at all?


pci-e 3.0 x8 is the equivalent of 2.0 x16 and i am running 2.0 on my 3930k x16 and i have yet to see any perf. hit


----------



## Joeteck

Very very cool!

I have a (or will have) a very strange setup. I currently have the GTX 580 for video editing and Sony Vegas Pro 13 only supports up to the GTX 580 for CUDA with FERMI architecture, which is why I have this card.

I just started getting back into PC gaming and I wanted the best of the best once again. The Zotac AMP! Extreme came into my view, and now I just want it, period! Its a 3 slot design card. I can't seem to find something that matches the performance in a two slot design yet. so its the Zotac as of right now.

I only have a 650w PS (In my sig) however, both card will never be full bore at the same time. When video encoding the GTX 580 will be "working", 980ti idle, and while gaming the GTX 980ti will be working and the 580 idle. So I should be good to go.

thoughts?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Very very cool!
> 
> I have a (or will have) a very strange setup. I currently have the GTX 580 for video editing and Sony Vegas Pro 13 only supports up to the GTX 580 for CUDA with FERMI architecture, which is why I have this card.
> 
> I just started getting back into PC gaming and I wanted the best of the best once again. The Zotac AMP! Extreme came into my view, and now I just want it, period! Its a 3 slot design card. I can't seem to find something that matches the performance in a two slot design yet. so its the Zotac as of right now.
> 
> I only have a 650w PS (In my sig) however, both card will never be full bore at the same time. When video encoding the GTX 580 will be "working", 980ti idle, and while gaming the GTX 980ti will be working and the 580 idle. So I should be good to go.
> 
> thoughts?


thats wierd i render and edit videos on vegas and my 980ti works fine


----------



## Joeteck

It will work fine on the 980ti, but you're not using the 980ti to encode as that version of CUDA (maxwell) it not supported. Fermi is the highest supported. OpenCL may work, but its optimized better using CUDA


----------



## escalibur

Damn this card looks promising!



https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Gigabyte/GTX_980_Ti_Waterforce/27.html

http://www.guru3d.com/articles-pages/gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-ti-extreme-gaming-waterforce-review,1.html

http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/graphics/88325-gigabyte-geforce-gtx-980-ti-xtreme-gaming-waterforce/?page=11


----------



## jgv1985

Anyone has a link for the tutorial on how to mod the vbios ? I want to mod my vbios of my asus 980 ti strix. Or even better, if any one has a modded vbios for my card is is willing to share it


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> even if you ran at 2.0 x8 the perf hit is very negligble
> 
> so dont worry about it too much


this is true but we are a forum of overclockers where every penny of performance must be maxed out.
running such a beast like a GTX980 Ti at 8x IMHO is very very sad.


----------



## xg4m3

Anyone here has Asus 980 Ti Matrix card?
Since there was a problem with my Palit SJS order i have to find another shop to buy the GPU and i stumbled upon this card. By the reviews it has even better temperatures than Palit's one which is impressive.


----------



## Joeteck

Actually you need to be educated like I needed to be. There is hardly any difference from an 8x slot vs a 16x slot. *nothing* saturates the 16x slot, YET.

I found this video on youtube, its in Russian, but the numbers are numbers.














This shows that a version 3.0 8x slot works just as well as the 16x slot. It also it was testes on a 4x slot too.

if you're running SLI or Xfire, and your running a 1155, 1150 and 1151 boards you'll be in 8x mode anyway.

and in english by LinusTechTips


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Actually you need to be educated like I needed to be. There is hardly any difference from an 8x slot vs a 16x slot. *nothing* saturates the 16x slot, YET.
> 
> I found this video on youtube, its in Russian, but the numbers are numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows that a version 3.0 8x slot works just as well as the 16x slot. It also it was testes on a 4x slot too.
> 
> if you're running SLI or Xfire, and your running a 1155, 1150 and 1151 boards you'll be in 8x mode anyway.
> 
> and in english by LinusTechTips


x4 can be saturated depending on the game/configuration. TPU made a PCIe scaling test with botha GTX 980 and a Fury X, have a look at those too:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_Fury_X_PCI-Express_Scaling/1.html

Anyway, as you mentioned PCIe 3.0 x8 is pretty much okay for almost anything right now.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Actually you need to be educated like I needed to be. There is hardly any difference from an 8x slot vs a 16x slot. *nothing* saturates the 16x slot, YET.
> 
> I found this video on youtube, its in Russian, but the numbers are numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This shows that a version 3.0 8x slot works just as well as the 16x slot. It also it was testes on a 4x slot too.
> 
> if you're running SLI or Xfire, and your running a 1155, 1150 and 1151 boards you'll be in 8x mode anyway.
> 
> and in english by LinusTechTips


difference is minimum but difference is there.
if you struggle to overclock your card, why use 8x instead of 16x if you loose performance?

next gen engines get a noticeable difference even with a GTX980, difference is greater with a GTX980 Ti and with the next pascal.

see there:
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GTX_980_PCI-Express_Scaling/15.html


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Anyone here has Asus 980 Ti Matrix card?
> Since there was a problem with my Palit SJS order i have to find another shop to buy the GPU and i stumbled upon this card. By the reviews it has even better temperatures than Palit's one which is impressive.


Looking for the same comparison between Matrix and Classy from EVGA....


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4998-KR

Just look each one up. The Classy is not normal it is a huge GPU.


----------



## Wooojciech1983

I just got mine EVGA 980ti ACX SC+. Flashed the bios from first page 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv but after flash it boosts the same (1303MHz) and power targe slider is still 110%, not 120%.
I think the flash proces was not successfull. I used latest nvflash from the link and used cmd line: nvflash -6 GM200_1281mv.rom. Pressed enter a few times, after cmd window was closed (I could not see any message if it has failed or not) I reboot so I think I did everything right.
Can You please confirm that after flashing this modded bios I should have power slider 120% and the card should boost higher by default. Can You post the bios version of the modded bios 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv. Mine shows 84.00.41.00,90 after reboot, is this correct ?


----------



## hertz9753

Why wouldn't you just try to OC the GPU first?


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4998-KR
> 
> Just look each one up. The Classy is not normal it is a huge GPU.


Thanks for that but I am looking for an actual opinion from someone who have maybe used them both, in terms of temps, OC limits(which I know is not guaranteed) and other voltage tweaking...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> I just got mine EVGA 980ti ACX SC+. Flashed the bios from first page 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv but after flash it boosts the same (1303MHz) and power targe slider is still 110%, not 120%.
> I think the flash proces was not successfull. I used latest nvflash from the link and used cmd line: nvflash -6 GM200_1281mv.rom. Pressed enter a few times, after cmd window was closed (I could not see any message if it has failed or not) I reboot so I think I did everything right.
> Can You please confirm that after flashing this modded bios I should have power slider 120% and the card should boost higher by default. Can You post the bios version of the modded bios 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv. Mine shows 84.00.41.00,90 after reboot, is this correct ?


This is the best one I used dirrectly from the EVGA forums for my previous SC+.
Try it out...

1420X.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> I just got mine EVGA 980ti ACX SC+. Flashed the bios from first page 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv but after flash it boosts the same (1303MHz) and power targe slider is still 110%, not 120%.
> I think the flash proces was not successfull. I used latest nvflash from the link and used cmd line: nvflash -6 GM200_1281mv.rom. Pressed enter a few times, after cmd window was closed (I could not see any message if it has failed or not) I reboot so I think I did everything right.
> Can You please confirm that after flashing this modded bios I should have power slider 120% and the card should boost higher by default. Can You post the bios version of the modded bios 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv. Mine shows 84.00.41.00,90 after reboot, is this correct ?


sounds like it didn't happen - you ought to have been prompted to press y to flash. then saw a few dots ( *.* ) while flashing and the a message to reboot after. this is after the driver gets disabled and the screen flashes blank for a second.

quick and dirty way i flash:
drag the .rom file over nvflash64.exe in file explorer.
press OK when UAC asks if i want to run NVflash.64.exe
press *y*
reboot.


----------



## hertz9753

I run the stock bios on my my EVGA GTX 980 Ti. It's only the 4991-KR though and it folds 24/7.


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> if you struggle to overclock your card, why use 8x instead of 16x if you loose performance?


Because I'm looking to get the Zotac GTX980ti AMP! Extreme, as its a 3 slot design. Putting this card in the second slot would yield a better cooling location vs the first 16x slot. My GTX 580 would have been in the second slot having only a few mm of clearance for fan intake space.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Because I'm looking to get the Zotac GTX980ti AMP! Extreme, as its a 3 slot design. Putting this card in the second slot would yield a better cooling location vs the first 16x slot. My GTX 580 would have been in the second slot having only a few mm of clearance for fan intake space.


simply avoid buying those stupid cards


----------



## Joeteck

ok, ok.. This is good. What would you recommend for its replacement?


----------



## NoodleGTS

Running at 1251(1340)/1853 on stock volts and fan.

Scored 8788 on Firestrike Extreme (2560x1440 one).

Is that good for my system? That's on a single GTX 980 Ti btw and running at 4.5GHz.


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> ok, ok.. This is good. What would you recommend for its replacement?


double post


----------



## Joeteck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Running at 1251(1340)/1853 on stock volts and fan.
> 
> Scored 8788 on Firestrike Extreme (2560x1440 one).
> 
> Is that good for my system? That's on a single GTX 980 Ti btw and running at 4.5GHz.


Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! I presume?


----------



## ir88ed

I have a pair of EVGA GTX-980ti ACX2.0 SC+'s under XSPC razor waterblocks.
ASICs are 74.4% and 65.4%.

I am having a bit of a hard time finding the correct 1.281v bios for these cards. I have tried the 980TiSC-425-1281mv.rom with my cards, but nvflash.exe -6 gives a "no matches" error. I compared my stock bios against the modded bios in Maxwell bios tweaker, and noticed that my power table is one entry shorter. So I hand copied all the values over to a new bios, and the flash went sucessfully. 121% power target shows up in precision X.

My issue is this: the max voltage reported in precision X is never over 1.91 volts and I can't get an OC greater than 1480 mHz. Is this because the software can't accurately report the voltage and my cards are just poor OC'ers? Or is my copy of the modified bios not giving me the proper volts? Has anyone made a high voltage bios specifically for this card?


----------



## Desolutional

Quick question guys, what's the best vBIOS to flash onto the EVGA Hybrid? I have a feeling it can go a lot further than the default limits (less than 60C on load when OCed).


----------



## DJ_OXyGeNe_8

And what is the best bios for Evga ACX 2,0 superclocked version?

I already can set powerlimit 110 / Core +150 / Memory +500 - never touched voltage


----------



## DoooX

Guys, check my previous post about the SC+ bios I used...


----------



## Micko

For the love of God, my 980 Ti can not remain stable above 1480MHz no matter what I do. I've tried flashing a couple of different BIOS, with voltages up to 1.27v and recently I made my own BIOS following the instructions in Disable Boost and "Bake-In" Max Game Stable Clocks for Maxwell thread. Very thorough and well written guide so I had no problem customizing the BIOS to my taste - 1480 MHz / 7803Mhz, 1.22V, noboost, increased power target, custom fan curve.

After about 2 weeks of using this BIOS, there were no crashes, blackouts, temps were more or less ok, so I got rid of the MSIAfterburner (mild OCD about programs working in the background if I'm not using them) If I need to check how the card is doing, I'll fire up the GPUZ.

So, yesterday the thought occured to me, if adding voltage can not provide stability if I wanna increase the core, then how much I can decrease it to lower the temperature and still remain stable.

I fired up Heaven 4.0 and here are the results:

voltage_________max temp______max power consumption_______fps

1.22_____________72C____________85.5% TDP_____________ 99.0
1.195____________69C____________81.4% TDP_____________ 99.3
1.175____________68C____________79.2% TDP_____________ 99.1
1.145 (blacked out during the first half of the bench, temperature was around 55 C at the time)

I will keep on using the 1.175V BIOS for now, all games I've tried are stable so far and temperature is 4-5 C lower than with the 1.22 V BIOS.

Only regret I have is not being able to reach 1500 MHz on core. Oh well, the life goes on.


----------



## supersf

Somebody know what is *Extended MSI* in voltage control section of MSI Afterburner? Is there any difference between this and Standard MSI voltage control?

I have a MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G card.


----------



## TheNoseKnows

It makes no difference for me. I think your card has to support the extended voltage options before you see new options in the interface. If you have an MSI 980 Ti Lightning, you can change the VRAM and AUX voltages:


----------



## Ruppie

All the oc bios for EVGA SC give me other oc results. Best bios for my reference SC is the 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS for reference cards. boost up to 1493mhz but also game stable at 1500mhz at this moment


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> It makes no difference for me. I think your card has to support the extended voltage options before you see new options in the interface. If you have an MSI 980 Ti Lightning, you can change the VRAM and AUX voltages:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


^THAT

and from the classy thread:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tigertank79*
> 
> A good news for us with gtx980TI Classy/Kingpin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From Unwinder, MSI Afterburner creator:
> 
> _"A few commants related to some new features of 4.2.0:
> 
> - Added core, memory and auxiliary PEXVDD voltage control for custom design MSI GTX980Ti Lightning series graphics cards with IR3595A+IR3567B voltage regulators
> 
> We added new voltage controller (IR3595A) support to the core, this means that now it is also possible to add voltage control support for new non-MSI custom design graphics cards via our third party hardware database. *The following third-party custom design cards use IR3595A so voltage control for such cards and can be added to the database now:
> *
> *EVGA 980Ti Classified and KPE*
> *GALAX GeForce GTX 980 Ti HOF*"_


----------



## Wolfsbora

I'm pretty disappointed with my clock speeds on my Classy. It doesn't hit 1500+ very easily, while plenty of 970s hit that all the time. Am I missing something? Would Afterburner help in this? Rather than using Precision?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm pretty disappointed with my clock speeds on my Classy. It doesn't hit 1500+ very easily, while plenty of 970s hit that all the time. Am I missing something? Would Afterburner help in this? Rather than using Precision?


980 Ti (Cut GM200) is an entirely different beast vs. the baby 970. The 970 has a smaller chip, so it can reach higher clock speeds. With the 980 Ti, most average overclocks top out around 1450MHz, if you have a good card, 1500MHz is the goal. Anything above is extra lucky.


----------



## max883

Got my Msi Gtx 980 ti Gaming 6gb yesterday. Asic 77.8%

1450.mhz gpu at 1.13v max temp in witcher 3 4K max settings = 61c ? fann at auto


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 980 Ti (Cut GM200) is an entirely different beast vs. the baby 970. The 970 has a smaller chip, so it can reach higher clock speeds. With the 980 Ti, most average overclocks top out around 1450MHz, if you have a good card, 1500MHz is the goal. Anything above is extra lucky.


I was able to do this benchmark with my lightning.

1520 / 3900 1.29v

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639296


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 980 Ti (Cut GM200) is an entirely different beast vs. the baby 970. The 970 has a smaller chip, so it can reach higher clock speeds. With the 980 Ti, most average overclocks top out around 1450MHz, if you have a good card, 1500MHz is the goal. Anything above is extra lucky.


Thanks for the explanation. +1 I suppose it is a good tradeoff considering the CUDA cores, vram, etc. I can say that 700K+ PPD while folding is exceptional versus a 970's 300K.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I was able to do this benchmark with my lightning.
> 
> 1520 / 3900 1.29v
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6639296


3DMark is able to report the correct core speed now? Or do you have a baked BIOS?


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Almost definitely the BIOS. My card also boosts beyond 1500Mhz, but it's 1276MHz in 3DMark.


----------



## utnorris

So I picked up an EVGA Hybrid last week and the Asic is 68.4%. With the stock bios at 1.23v I can get 1489Mhz on the GPU and 3903Mhz on the memory. I tried both of the bios' from Sheyster, but even at a max 1.27v I can only get 1510Mhz, so i ended up flashing back to the original bios. I was hoping since it was a Hybrid that it would have overclocked better, though I am not really complaining, but it does not and it doesn't appear to help adding more voltage. By the way, the card is pretty quiet now that I swapped out the fan with a Fractal Design fan I had and it hasn't gotten over 50c with an ambient of 21c, so not too shabby.


----------



## XCalinX

Here are some benchmarks with the card at 1500/7600 and my 8350. Bottlenecks it at lower resolutions but once I go past 1440P it's fine.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joeteck*
> 
> Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP! I presume?


Yes.

What do you think of 8788 score?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 3DMark is able to report the correct core speed now? Or do you have a baked BIOS?


I'm getting this score now regularly after sticking another fan blowing up onto the vrm area sucking air from the bottom of my case just after posting that benchmark... I dropped the temps down to what you see in the pic below the new benchmark record for me. That's mid firestrike test 1.281V.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9499219?



I think this is going to be my new clocks. Sorry, yeah I have my own BIOS that I worked on for about two months total. It's solid as a rock. This is all with the stock lightning cooler too by the way.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I picked up an EVGA Hybrid last week and the Asic is 68.4%. With the stock bios at 1.23v I can get 1489Mhz on the GPU and 3903Mhz on the memory. I tried both of the bios' from Sheyster, but even at a max 1.27v I can only get 1510Mhz, so i ended up flashing back to the original bios. I was hoping since it was a Hybrid that it would have overclocked better, though I am not really complaining, but it does not and it doesn't appear to help adding more voltage. By the way, the card is pretty quiet now that I swapped out the fan with a Fractal Design fan I had and it hasn't gotten over 50c with an ambient of 21c, so not too shabby.


I'm curious do you have auxiliary voltage control on that card? I can turn it down on my GPU and it lets me get way more core voltage and more stability and yada yada. I also noticed if I turn it back up slowly I can start to watch the card become unstable more and more until eventually it crashes at some voltage point moving upward. I think it might be a limiting factor of the voltage regulator IMO.


----------



## utnorris

I do not believe so as it does not show up in MSI or EVGA apps.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Are we limited to 110% power?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Your limited by whatever the manufacture sets for that card. Stock bios yes your limited. Modified bios no limits.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I do not believe so as it does not show up in MSI or EVGA apps.


From what you described and what I've learned with these cards that sounds like what you're seeing a limiting factor from IMO. Try getting your temps down as low as you can inside your case and around the card and its vrms and you'll get better results.


----------



## NoodleGTS

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9501379

Thoughts?

1271(1360) Core 1978 Mem


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9501379
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 1271(1360) Core 1978 Mem


Looks pretty good

Try to oc your cpu more


----------



## shaolin95

Guys, I have decided to mod my Strix GTX 980 ti since the cooler is good IMO. Anyone has a Strix Bios already modded and willing to share it?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9501379
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> 1271(1360) Core 1978 Mem


That's dang close to my score and I was at 1489/3904 on my card and 4.7Ghz on my 4790k. What was your CPU at? 4.5Ghz?


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> That's dang close to my score and I was at 1489/3904 on my card and 4.7Ghz on my 4790k. What was your CPU at? 4.5Ghz?


Yup, 4.5 GHz.


----------



## uniwarking

Hey guys, I got my 980 Ti a few weeks ago and I've been enjoying the upgrade from my 580. I picked up the MSI Gaming G6, the cheaper one of the two, which turns out to be the "LE" or "Light Edition." I'd read on the thread that many folks didn't feel the higher end models were worth the cost since you could usually overclock well above the higher models anyway. I didn't think there was much difference as they look the same, have the same cooler and all... it just appears the clocks are slightly different. I went ahead and tried some overclocking as I'd previously had a decent OC on my 580. I started by adjusting the power limit to 109% from the standard 100% (109% is the max on this card). I then applied an overclock that would match the standard Gaming G6 is "OC Mode" which is +64MHz to the clock and +45MHz to the memory clock. This yields a core clock of 1279 MHz and a memory clock of 7100. Sadly, I'm already seeing minor artifacts in Unigene Valley and 3DMark Firestrike. Honeslty, I think I might have even been seeing some minor issues in Assassins Creed Syndicate at stock settings. Did I get a dud card?

ASIC Quality is 71.3% according to GPU-Z.


----------



## sblantipodi

this cards is amazing, if only they would be used as they should.
most game isn't capable of pushing them at max, I see 40FPS and 70% GPU usage, if this is modern gaming, why buy a 980 Ti and not a simple GTX970?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this cards is amazing, if only they would be used as they should.
> most game isn't capable of pushing them at max, I see 40FPS and 70% GPU usage, if this is modern gaming, why buy a 980 Ti and not a simple GTX970?


I'd say better drivers are in line then. 40FPS, at 70%. 60FPS at 70% and vsync turned on, I would agree with you.

New record for me, I would need more voltage to get higher and water cooling would benefit a little too at this point I feel.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6650842

I bet this thing would fly on ln2.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I'd say better drivers are in line then. 40FPS, at 70%. 60FPS at 70% and vsync turned on, I would agree with you.
> 
> New record for me, I would need more voltage to get higher and water cooling would benefit a little too at this point I feel.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6650842
> 
> I bet this thing would fly on ln2.


This is on regular Fire Strike yeah?

What are your clocks?

LOL - also noticed you got a Steam achievement for a Fire Strike score over 9000


----------



## bluedevil

Just realized that I forgot to post this pic up. Got the Hybrid 980 Ti kit a few weeks ago. Decent little kit. Too bad I change up my setup too much, gonna go up FS soon!


----------



## powerkid




----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this cards is amazing, if only they would be used as they should.
> most game isn't capable of pushing them at max, I see 40FPS and 70% GPU usage, if this is modern gaming, why buy a 980 Ti and not a simple GTX970?


Go 4K. Now "pushing them at max".


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *powerkid*


I can barely see the numbers, what were the clocks for that? And that is a 980 TI?


----------



## NoodleGTS

All these guys w/ 1500 MHz..

How are they getting around the 110% power limit?

What's the point of clocking so high if you can't see the benefit. I'm capped on "pwr" in every benchmark I run... maxing out at 113% in Riva stats.

Cores at 1273 right now mem 1990 something.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I'd say better drivers are in line then. 40FPS, at 70%. 60FPS at 70% and vsync turned on, I would agree with you.


This is wrong counting








Games that doesn't fullfill the GTX980 Ti use, can fullfill the GTX970 use.

If you run a game that has GPU usage problems on a GTX980 Ti, you can see 60% of GPU usa
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Go 4K. Now "pushing them at max".


I'm playing Fallout 4 and Syndicate 4K, and the GPU usage is terribly low.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> This is wrong counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games that doesn't fullfill the GTX980 Ti use, can fullfill the GTX970 use.
> 
> If you run a game that has GPU usage problems on a GTX980 Ti, you can see 60% of GPU usa
> I'm playing Fallout 4 and Syndicate 4K, and the GPU usage is terribly low.


Other way around you're the one who's wrong, I'm getting 97-99 percent usage in fallout 4 sir, in 4k...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> This is on regular Fire Strike yeah?
> 
> What are your clocks?
> 
> LOL - also noticed you got a Steam achievement for a Fire Strike score over 9000


Here's a bench at the max I seem to be able to get stable with extreme...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9511945

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I can barely see the numbers, what were the clocks for that? And that is a 980 TI?


When you click on his image that he posted you then have the option underneath it on the right side, to see the original and that will let you see his image better.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Other way around you're the one who's wrong, I'm getting 97-99 percent usage in fallout 4 sir, in 4k...


single GPU guy


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> single GPU guy


Usage during first 3 minutes of gaming in 4k with fallout 4 clocked at 1525Mhz ULTRA settings 60 Average FPS 1.281V.

Click on original underneath the picture after clicking it to see it way better detail wise.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> All these guys w/ 1500 MHz..
> 
> How are they getting around the 110% power limit?
> 
> What's the point of clocking so high if you can't see the benefit. I'm capped on "pwr" in every benchmark I run... maxing out at 113% in Riva stats.
> 
> Cores at 1273 right now mem 1990 something.


Your BIOS TDP limit is to low perhaps or maybe you need more voltage in your voltage table at the lower states like mine did and you need to raise your tdp as well? It took me awhile to get my custom BIOS hashed out but I learned a lot fast and it's solid as a rock finally and I'm just pushing it more now. It seems to be getting burned in now at this point a little.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Other way around you're the one who's wrong, I'm getting 97-99 percent usage in fallout 4 sir, in 4k...
> Here's a bench at the max I seem to be able to get stable with extreme...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9511945
> When you click on his image that he posted you then have the option underneath it on the right side, to see the original and that will let you see his image better.


You don't run into power limit issues?


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Usage during first 3 minutes of gaming in 4k with fallout 4 clocked at 1525Mhz ULTRA settings 60 Average FPS 1.281V.
> 
> Click on original underneath the picture after clicking it to see it way better detail wise.
> 
> 
> Your BIOS TDP limit is to low perhaps or maybe you need more voltage in your voltage table at the lower states like mine did and you need to raise your tdp as well? It took me awhile to get my custom BIOS hashed out but I learned a lot fast and it's solid as a rock finally and I'm just pushing it more now. It seems to be getting burned in now at this point a little.


Ah, so custom BIOS is in order. I see.

How.... safe is that? I don't want to risk bricking $1200 in cards for a slight overclock but if it's reasonably easy then I'l try it.

I think in my case all I need to do is increase max TDP from 110% to like 125% or something then get back to overclocking.


----------



## powerkid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> I can barely see the numbers, what were the clocks for that? And that is a 980 TI?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Ah, so custom BIOS is in order. I see.
> 
> How.... safe is that? I don't want to risk bricking $1200 in cards for a slight overclock but if it's reasonably easy then I'l try it.
> 
> I think in my case all I need to do is increase max TDP from 110% to like 125% or something then get back to overclocking.


Yep you're definitely hitting a wall at this point and it all depends on your card in particular of course as far as how far your card will go. If I was you I would start finding people or post on the internet from people rather with cards like yours and start seeing what temps and clocks they're getting etc. and use that to be able to Gage what you should be able to do. Watch my temps and start going to town.

Go here too.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request

Nice guy.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Yep you're definitely hitting a wall at this point and it all depends on your card in particular of course as far as how far your card will go. If I was you I would start finding people or post on the internet from people rather with cards like yours and start seeing what temps and clocks they're getting etc. and use that to be able to Gage what you should be able to do. Watch my temps and start going to town.
> 
> Go here too.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> 
> Nice guy.


I mean 1273 core (pre-boost) and I'm not passing 72-73C and fan's not even working max.. so I'm optimistic. Thanks a lot, will definitely take a look at that thread and investigate. +1.


----------



## utnorris

Anyone know at what temp the fan on the EVGA Hybrid GTX980 TI actually starts to speed up? I have yet to see it speed up, although I have not gone over 55c yet.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Anyone know at what temp the fan on the EVGA Hybrid GTX980 TI actually starts to speed up? I have yet to see it speed up, although I have not gone over 55c yet.


I'm going to guess 59. Push your card more and do it a favor.


----------



## TheDudeLasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Ah, so custom BIOS is in order. I see.
> 
> How.... safe is that? I don't want to risk bricking $1200 in cards for a slight overclock but if it's reasonably easy then I'l try it.
> 
> I think in my case all I need to do is increase max TDP from 110% to like 125% or something then get back to overclocking.


Fallout 4 is the worst game to test your graphics card with. GPU usage is all over the place because it's so poorly optimized. Battlefront will provide you with consistant results along with accurate load temp readings.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheDudeLasse*
> 
> Fallout 4 is the worst game to test your graphics card with. GPU usage is all over the place because it's so poorly optimized. Battlefront will provide you with consistant results along with accurate load temp readings.


Not playing Fallout mate, just Battle Front and 3DMark


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Not playing Fallout mate, just Battle Front and 3DMark


I play a little Battlefield 4, GTA V, Fallout4 and at the same time for gods sake definitely rely on a solid bench marking program like Unigine Heaven or Futuremarks 3dmark.


----------



## supersf

My MSI GTX 980Ti GAMING 6G: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9521828

+120 core
+500 memory
+30 voltage (maybe I'll raise it to 40)
109 power limit

+130 core - its starts glitching no matter what (even with +87 voltage).


----------



## max883

My MSI GTX 980Ti GAMING 6G. ASIC: 77.8

Modded Bios:

+110 core. Boost to 1450.Mhz
+300 memory
+voltage 1.137v








120 power limit = 330w

Max temp 69c in Witcher 3 4K max settings


----------



## DoooX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Usage during first 3 minutes of gaming in 4k with fallout 4 clocked at 1525Mhz ULTRA settings 60 Average FPS 1.281V.
> 
> Click on original underneath the picture after clicking it to see it way better detail wise.


How do you run your fans to get that temperature ?


----------



## supersf

If my GPU cannot pass 1474Mhz, raising power limit to 120 will help?

Is there any danger? How hard is modding MSI bios?

Thanks


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoooX*
> 
> How do you run your fans to get that temperature ?


Here's a pic of the fan curve that I created. The fans on this unit don't bother me compared to my old msi 7970 reference design fan at all so I don't care if they run at 100% while I'm gaming.



I get 59C tops GTA V and about 72C tops Fallout4 both in 4k. I realize that the utilization of GTA V is way less then fallout 4 too so this is probably why I see the temp difference. I see the same thing with bf4 too about 59C tops.

I also have two fans sucking air out right next to the gpu and one sucking air out of the case at the back and then two up top bringing air in and two at the bottom bringing air in as well. I have them all hooked up to a fan controller so I can turn them all down when surfing and watching shows etc.. I have six external fans on two radiators and two pumps external as well for my cpu.


----------



## TheDudeLasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Not playing Fallout mate, just Battle Front and 3DMark


Meant to quote the other guy. You clearly know your business.


----------



## Torcqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> So I picked up an EVGA Hybrid last week and the Asic is 68.4%. With the stock bios at 1.23v I can get 1489Mhz on the GPU and 3903Mhz on the memory. I tried both of the bios' from Sheyster, but even at a max 1.27v I can only get 1510Mhz, so i ended up flashing back to the original bios. I was hoping since it was a Hybrid that it would have overclocked better, though I am not really complaining, but it does not and it doesn't appear to help adding more voltage. By the way, the card is pretty quiet now that I swapped out the fan with a Fractal Design fan I had and it hasn't gotten over 50c with an ambient of 21c, so not too shabby.


Do you see any marginal fluctuation in your boost speeds when gaming? I've got an EVGA 980Ti Hybrid also, 70.8% ASIC. I get it to boost to 1441Mhz, Memory at 3602Mhz so not much whatsoever (voltage stock, power 110%) however I've noticed, especially in Far Cry 4 it drops about 11Mhz on core randomly, but then will go back up. GPU-Z believes this to be due to TDP, although I'm wondering if it's just GPU Boost 2.0 fluctuating speeds when not required to be max.

Interested to see if you get minor downclocks the same, even though you're running higher than me.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *white owl*
> 
> Stick your ear up to a paper towel roll and point it at stuff till you find it.












Will try to pin point my "ghost random motor noise" fan, thanks for the idea.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torcqua*
> 
> Do you see any marginal fluctuation in your boost speeds when gaming? I've got an EVGA 980Ti Hybrid also, 70.8% ASIC. I get it to boost to 1441Mhz, Memory at 3602Mhz so not much whatsoever (voltage stock, power 110%) however I've noticed, especially in Far Cry 4 it drops about 11Mhz on core randomly, but then will go back up. GPU-Z believes this to be due to TDP, although I'm wondering if it's just GPU Boost 2.0 fluctuating speeds when not required to be max.
> 
> Interested to see if you get minor downclocks the same, even though you're running higher than me.


It's going to lower clock table because of your temperatures. You need under 60 to keep gpu boost from using the max clock i think.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6579622

Does my GPU Score look right?


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6579622
> 
> Does my GPU Score look right?


yep its perfect,







right where it should be with that clock


----------



## skkane

Anyone using the 359.06's? Is there still a problem with increased idle clocks / higher temperatures / fan noise in desktop mode?


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9132969





nope


----------



## skkane

Thanks


----------



## xg4m3

Going to ask here too.
Did someone here have 970 and then got 980 Ti G1? What was the difference between temperatures and noise? Was it louder? In games most what i currently have with my 970 WF is 68-70 degree C (and that is GTA5 and similar heavy games).


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9132969
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nope


If using afterburner, switch it to the reference design voltage control. It should restart afterburner. Then adjust your core voltage to +.05mv or the slider all the way up. Then make sure your temps are down, then open gpu z and run the 3d speed tool builtin to it to get the gpu core to flex. I believe your core speeds might then go back to normal and you can then go back to msi extended voltage control, if that's what you were using. I've seen this happen my self on mine a few times.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Going to ask here too.
> Did someone here have 970 and then got 980 Ti G1? What was the difference between temperatures and noise? Was it louder? In games most what i currently have with my 970 WF is 68-70 degree C (and that is GTA5 and similar heavy games).


Air cooled 980 Tis usually range within 75-80C, with a slightly louder fan on load. My advice is to get a hybrid or water cooled variant as the GM200 is a beefy chip, my Hybrid is running wonderfully.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Anyone using the 359.06's? Is there still a problem with increased idle clocks / higher temperatures / fan noise in desktop mode?


Yes on certain rigs problem remains


----------



## xg4m3

I wont go water cooling
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Air cooled 980 Tis usually range within 75-80C, with a slightly louder fan on load. My advice is to get a hybrid or water cooled variant as the GM200 is a beefy chip, my Hybrid is running wonderfully.


I wont go water cooling, so is there a point of taking Hybrid?

Edit: oh, it's too expensive. For that price i can get Matrix Platinum edition.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Yes on certain rigs problem remains


Just upgraded and all is well *knock on wood*.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Just upgraded and all is well *knock on wood*.


I'm sorry, I'm not mother tongue, what does it means knock on the wood? What do you mean? Does it fixed the problem for you?


----------



## uniwarking

"Knock on wood" is something we say in hopes what we just said remains true. In other words, he said "all is well"... he's "knocking on wood" in hopes he hasn't just made a statement that will be proven wrong.

From Wikipedia:
Knocking on wood refers to the apotropaic tradition in western folklore of literally touching, tapping, or knocking on wood, or merely stating that you are doing or intend same, in order to avoid "tempting fate" after making a favorable observation, a boast, or declaration concerning one's own death or other unfavorable situation beyond one's control. The origin of this may be in germanic folklore, wherein dryads are thought to live in trees, and can be invoked for protection.


----------



## skkane

It means that everything is working fine now but I hope i don't spoil it by claiming that it does. You knock on wood for good luck and that thing never to happen to you... english is not my native either, best I can explain it, it's a saying


----------



## Torcqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> It's going to lower clock table because of your temperatures. You need under 60 to keep gpu boost from using the max clock i think.


This is a hybrid, so temps don't even exceed 45 degrees on this GPU, even stressing @ 1440P, Ultra with extreme tessellation on Heaven.

I can run +100 on the core, +250 on the memory at stock voltage, 110% power and everything be completely stable - However when TDP gets to about 107% the clock drops roughly 13Mhz.

Is that signs of an 'unstable' overclock.. or is that just what they do? Anything to be worried about?


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torcqua*
> 
> This is a hybrid, so temps don't even exceed 45 degrees on this GPU, even stressing @ 1440P, Ultra with extreme tessellation on Heaven.
> 
> I can run +100 on the core, +250 on the memory at stock voltage, 110% power and everything be completely stable - However when TDP gets to about 107% the clock drops roughly 13Mhz.
> 
> Is that signs of an 'unstable' overclock.. or is that just what they do? Anything to be worried about?


Just the way they do it I guess. I disabled gpu boost 2.0 and running fixed clocks.


----------



## looniam

i've seen throttling on my 980ti around 5%-8% less than TDP so i mod the bios for ~10% extra.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i've seen throttling on my 980ti around 5%-8% less than TDP so i mod the bios for ~10% extra.


Do you leave the PCIe and PSU rails the same and just increase power limit, or do you bump up PSU ones too? (Assuming PCIe stays at 75W). I'm throttling at 110% TDP (275W). I nearly got 5K in Fire Strike Ultra, but I was throttling at 110% TDP, and in GTA V so that's annoying me. Stable at 1530MHz core.


----------



## irkozy

Howdy all, I'm a fairly new member, and a very new member of the 980 Ti Owner's Club. Just got an EVGA SC+. Looking forward to getting more out of it. Any recommendations on where to start with overclocking it? Don't tell me to search the forum for "Overclocking". ;>


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Raise the core til it crashes. Back off by 5mhz til stable. Done.


----------



## irkozy

Thank you for the reply. But I have a pretty significant cooling set-up. I have the side cover off my HAF X and a Dyson Hot/Cool fan blowing in there (cold setting of course), along with a Corsair H100; the card itself has two big fans. Could I just raised the voltage until its stable as well? I need to wring this thing for all its worth because it has three screens to push (1080s) BF4.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Ok so I'm at 1276 (1365) / 1990 maxing at 73C... but limited by power...

The best course of action I guess would be to mod my bios to allow a higher power limit? What's a relatively safe limit to go to. is 125% reasonable? Higher/lower?

I'm on the stock Zotac cooler right now, which is pretty good.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Do you leave the PCIe and PSU rails the same and just increase power limit, or do you bump up PSU ones too? (Assuming PCIe stays at 75W). I'm throttling at 110% TDP (275W). I nearly got 5K in Fire Strike Ultra, but I was throttling at 110% TDP, and in GTA V so that's annoying me. Stable at 1530MHz core.


you need to make sure there is more than enough from the pci-e PSU connections. it would be more than safe to add 25 watts to each the 6 (108/133) and 8 (175/200) pins for an increase of 50 watts - (275/300 - 110%/120%)

i do have mine much higher; 120% wasn't enough for me benching FSU @ 1465 [email protected]



its only maxed out (395) during furmark and we all know that it's consumption is much much more than gaming/benching.


----------



## tangosmango

Hey guys! My friend and I recently bought a 980ti Hybrid. He bought his from Newegg and I bought mine from jet.com.

*Nothing was changed in these setups besides the processor.*

We've been playing games like Dead Rising 3, Arkham Knight, Crysis 3, Metro Last Light, and GTAV. Until few days ago, we learned that our GPU usage was not going above 60%-70%.


this was the norm in all games tested besides Metro







We did some testing by putting our parts into a 3rd persons rig who was running a MSI 980ti (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902) and a 4790k. Games tested like AK, Fallout 4 and GTAV where we saw 90%-99% GPU usage.





So we concluded that our setup was being bottlenecked by our 4670k. My buddy ordered a 4790k and kept his 980ti and got this test screenshot:



However, the problem wasn't fixed. We still noticed some drops in GPU usage when we tested Fallout 4.

We kept the exact savefile, exact graphics settings, nothing was changed here except we tested on a 980ti then on a 970. CPU was the new 4790k.

980ti: 

970: 

So now my question is, is this just an isolated event where there is a fault with his 980ti or is his a common occurrence with all 980ti Hybrids? Because my friend RMA'd his. I will be getting my 4790k Tuesday and I'm wondering if I'll run into the low GPU usage too. If I do run into lower GPU usage, what are the chances that TWO cards are faulty? Could it be the Hybrid line of cards?

*Few days after posting this in another thread, I ended up purchasing a new CPU, the 4790K. I did some testing with an MSI 970:*



The 970 was pulling 95-99% Usage...

One more thing: 




How is that guy able to keep 80+ FPS constantly? He does have 4770 CPU @ 4.6k and 16gigs of RAM but does it make that much of a difference? I'm dipping into the 40s but the guy in the video is able to maintain 80-90FPS?

With the new 4790k and 980ti @ 1520, I'm able to pull only this: 
I tried to the find the lowest FPS attained. It dips to 40s many times when gliding around. This was certainly not the case with the 970 or the YouTube gamer I linked. How come?


----------



## BioII

Sup buds! i got a question when i overclock my card i can run 3dmark fire strike, final fantasy heavensward bench, valley bench metro 2033 bench more then 4 times.
But when i run BF4 the PC shutdown like removing the cable from the multi plug and my temps are on 70 C sometimes 80 C at day.
running the card at 1400,1450 or 1500 got the same results. My pw supply cant handle the OC?
Thanks.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BioII*
> 
> Sup buds! i got a question when i overclock my card i can run 3dmark fire strike, final fantasy heavensward bench, valley bench metro 2033 bench more then 4 times.
> But when i run BF4 the PC shutdown like removing the cable from the multi plug and my temps are on 70 C sometimes 80 C at day.
> running the card at 1400,1450 or 1500 got the same results. My pw supply cant handle the OC?
> Thanks.


I haven't used that PSU personally, but even clocked at 1500MHz I doubt your PSU is drawing more 300W so in terms of power you should be okay.

Have you done any research about the quality of the PSU? Testing, tear down, etc.? I did a quick search and skimmed this: https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/EVGA/NEX750G/11.html. Looks like there may be some instability on the 5V and 3.3V rails, but PCIe is all 12V.

Are you using separate PCIe outlets on the PSU for each connector on the GPU without splitters, adapters, etc.? Is your CPU also overclocked? Do you monitor your rail voltages through software when stress testing / benching?


----------



## igrease

Hey guys picked up my 980 Ti Hybrid on Monday and have been playing with the clocks. So far I have managed to get the core clock to 1530. I had it stable at 1550 but when I was trying to overclock the memory it just kept crashing even with +87mw. So I lowered it down to 1530 and was able to knock the memory up +500 with +20mw. GPU-z says my Asic Score is 83%, I am guessing that is pretty good but should I be able to get higher clocks?

Here is my valley bench:

*stock*


*clocked*


----------



## TheDudeLasse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tangosmango*
> 
> Hey guys! My friend and I recently bought a 980ti Hybrid. He bought his from Newegg and I bought mine from jet.com.
> 
> *Nothing was changed in these setups besides the processor.*
> 
> We've been playing games like Dead Rising 3, Arkham Knight, Crysis 3, Metro Last Light, and GTAV. Until few days ago, we learned that our GPU usage was not going above 60%-70%.
> 
> 
> this was the norm in all games tested besides Metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did some testing by putting our parts into a 3rd persons rig who was running a MSI 980ti (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902) and a 4790k. Games tested like AK, Fallout 4 and GTAV where we saw 90%-99% GPU usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we concluded that our setup was being bottlenecked by our 4670k. My buddy ordered a 4790k and kept his 980ti and got this test screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the problem wasn't fixed. We still noticed some drops in GPU usage when we tested Fallout 4.
> 
> We kept the exact savefile, exact graphics settings, nothing was changed here except we tested on a 980ti then on a 970. CPU was the new 4790k.
> 
> 980ti:
> 
> 970:
> 
> So now my question is, is this just an isolated event where there is a fault with his 980ti or is his a common occurrence with all 980ti Hybrids? Because my friend RMA'd his. I will be getting my 4790k Tuesday and I'm wondering if I'll run into the low GPU usage too. If I do run into lower GPU usage, what are the chances that TWO cards are faulty? Could it be the Hybrid line of cards?
> 
> *Few days after posting this in another thread, I ended up purchasing a new CPU, the 4790K. I did some testing with an MSI 970:*
> 
> 
> 
> The 970 was pulling 95-99% Usage...
> 
> One more thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that guy able to keep 80+ FPS constantly? He does have 4770 CPU @ 4.6k and 16gigs of RAM but does it make that much of a difference? I'm dipping into the 40s but the guy in the video is able to maintain 80-90FPS?
> 
> With the new 4790k and 980ti @ 1520, I'm able to pull only this:
> I tried to the find the lowest FPS attained. It dips to 40s many times when gliding around. This was certainly not the case with the 970 or the YouTube gamer I linked. How come?


Arkham Knight and Fallout 4 are both poorly optimized, so these games simply won't utilize the GTX 980 ti GPU to it's full extent. Try the new Battlefront, GPU usage will be 99-100%.


----------



## Torcqua

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tangosmango*
> 
> Hey guys! My friend and I recently bought a 980ti Hybrid. He bought his from Newegg and I bought mine from jet.com.
> 
> *Nothing was changed in these setups besides the processor.*
> 
> We've been playing games like Dead Rising 3, Arkham Knight, Crysis 3, Metro Last Light, and GTAV. Until few days ago, we learned that our GPU usage was not going above 60%-70%.
> 
> We did some testing by putting our parts into a 3rd persons rig who was running a MSI 980ti (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902) and a 4790k. Games tested like AK, Fallout 4 and GTAV where we saw 90%-99% GPU usage.
> 
> So we concluded that our setup was being bottlenecked by our 4670k. My buddy ordered a 4790k and kept his 980ti and got this test screenshot:
> 
> However, the problem wasn't fixed. We still noticed some drops in GPU usage when we tested Fallout 4.
> 
> We kept the exact savefile, exact graphics settings, nothing was changed here except we tested on a 980ti then on a 970. CPU was the new 4790k.
> 
> 980ti:
> 
> 970:
> 
> So now my question is, is this just an isolated event where there is a fault with his 980ti or is his a common occurrence with all 980ti Hybrids? Because my friend RMA'd his. I will be getting my 4790k Tuesday and I'm wondering if I'll run into the low GPU usage too. If I do run into lower GPU usage, what are the chances that TWO cards are faulty? Could it be the Hybrid line of cards?
> 
> *Few days after posting this in another thread, I ended up purchasing a new CPU, the 4790K. I did some testing with an MSI 970:*
> 
> The 970 was pulling 95-99% Usage...
> 
> One more thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that guy able to keep 80+ FPS constantly? He does have 4770 CPU @ 4.6k and 16gigs of RAM but does it make that much of a difference? I'm dipping into the 40s but the guy in the video is able to maintain 80-90FPS?
> 
> With the new 4790k and 980ti @ 1520, I'm able to pull only this:
> I tried to the find the lowest FPS attained. It dips to 40s many times when gliding around. This was certainly not the case with the 970 or the YouTube gamer I linked. How come?


I agree with TheDudeLasse. Testing on Fallout 4 and Arkham Knight is a very poor choice, as those games currently are rather unoptimized.

I'm also running a EVGA 980Ti Hybrid. Fallout 4s engine is locked to 60FPS for starters, so GPU usage rarely goes above 50-60% as the card does not need all that power to run it. If I unlock the engine, it'll use 99%.

I can't comment on Arkham Knight, except I know it's one of the worst ports in existence.

Don't be alarmed if you don't always see 99% usage. Sometimes the card literally does not need all it's power to maximise performance in games, so it'll run at a lower %. That doesn't mean it's bottlenecked, nor that it is not working correctly.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tangosmango*
> 
> Hey guys! My friend and I recently bought a 980ti Hybrid. He bought his from Newegg and I bought mine from jet.com.
> 
> *Nothing was changed in these setups besides the processor.*
> 
> We've been playing games like Dead Rising 3, Arkham Knight, Crysis 3, Metro Last Light, and GTAV. Until few days ago, we learned that our GPU usage was not going above 60%-70%.
> 
> 
> this was the norm in all games tested besides Metro
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We did some testing by putting our parts into a 3rd persons rig who was running a MSI 980ti (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127902) and a 4790k. Games tested like AK, Fallout 4 and GTAV where we saw 90%-99% GPU usage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So we concluded that our setup was being bottlenecked by our 4670k. My buddy ordered a 4790k and kept his 980ti and got this test screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> However, the problem wasn't fixed. We still noticed some drops in GPU usage when we tested Fallout 4.
> 
> We kept the exact savefile, exact graphics settings, nothing was changed here except we tested on a 980ti then on a 970. CPU was the new 4790k.
> 
> 980ti:
> 
> 970:
> 
> So now my question is, is this just an isolated event where there is a fault with his 980ti or is his a common occurrence with all 980ti Hybrids? Because my friend RMA'd his. I will be getting my 4790k Tuesday and I'm wondering if I'll run into the low GPU usage too. If I do run into lower GPU usage, what are the chances that TWO cards are faulty? Could it be the Hybrid line of cards?
> 
> *Few days after posting this in another thread, I ended up purchasing a new CPU, the 4790K. I did some testing with an MSI 970:*
> 
> 
> 
> The 970 was pulling 95-99% Usage...
> 
> One more thing:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How is that guy able to keep 80+ FPS constantly? He does have 4770 CPU @ 4.6k and 16gigs of RAM but does it make that much of a difference? I'm dipping into the 40s but the guy in the video is able to maintain 80-90FPS?
> 
> With the new 4790k and 980ti @ 1520, I'm able to pull only this:
> I tried to the find the lowest FPS attained. It dips to 40s many times when gliding around. This was certainly not the case with the 970 or the YouTube gamer I linked. How come?


I believe Batman Arkham Knight changed their requirements to 12gbs which would be a issue with your 8gbs. Just a idea since the other guy has 16gbs no issues. However I don't believe the 4670k is bottlenecking the 980ti. Fallout 4 and Batman both poorly optimized games shouldnt even be used as a test also. Because a 980ti doesnt use all 100% gpu usage doesn't mean the cpu is holding it back unless the cpu is hitting 100% 24/7 gaming. Ti just doesn't need to work as hard, especially vs a 970's usage. Your cpu usage is odd though, i play Batman 4k and never seen 100% on all 4 cores stock clocked too.


----------



## Alkew

Hi, guys! I looking for a reference Asus 980 Ti BIOS. Help me, please.


----------



## jgv1985

Hello

I currently have a asus gtx 980 ti strix that overclocks to 1.5 core and 8000 memory. Its rocking my 2560x1600 monitor with current games, Assassins creed syndicate i need to lower the settings a little to get good frame rates. Any how... I was thinking on getting a second card, but gotta say that since upcoming Pascal architecture is coming soon ( I read someone around 3rd qtr of 2016) maybe i should just wait for pascal then sell my asus strix 980 ti then and get a pair of new pascal Gpus. According to Nvidia's performance chart Pascal will be a lot faster than maxwell

what are you thoughts?

current rig 5960x Oc 4.5 32gb ddr 4 Hyperx predador 1x asus strix 980 ti


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgv1985*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I currently have a asus gtx 980 ti strix that overclocks to 1.5 core and 8000 memory. Its rocking my 2560x1600 monitor with current games, Assassins creed syndicate i need to lower the settings a little to get good frame rates. Any how... I was thinking on getting a second card, but gotta say that since upcoming Pascal architecture is coming soon ( I read someone around 3rd qtr of 2016) maybe i should just wait for pascal then sell my asus strix 980 ti then and get a pair of new pascal Gpus. According to Nvidia's performance chart Pascal will be a lot faster than maxwell
> 
> what are you thoughts?
> 
> current rig 5960x Oc 4.5 32gb ddr 4 Hyperx predador 1x asus strix 980 ti


It will be a lot faster at deep learning than Maxwell.


----------



## BrokenPC

I think you need another card now. Pair of Pascal cards lol. It's a binary thing. Either you do SLI or you do not. Either you have the money to do it or you don't. So you have 650.00 less but more fps. Nobody can answer that for you.


----------



## Xenon64

Hey all!

I just received a EVGA GTX 980ti w/ ACX 2.0 cooler (non-SC).

So far, with full 110% power and voltage slider up all the way, I have a successful overclock with Core Offset at +270 and Memory Clock at +425.

If I were to flash custom BIOS for this card (with only the ACX 2.0 cooler), would the MAXAIR BIOS be my best option, or would there be a better option in your opinion?

I appreciate you taking the time to respond!


----------



## Koniakki

Hey guys, can someone please explain me or knows why this weird behavior is happening?

I been meaning to try the MaxAIR bios in the 1st page and when running [email protected]/8400Mhz(weirdly no artifacts at all), after about a minute the clocks drops briefly, then back up again and then drops again and stays there. Very weird. Is this a known behavior?

Can anyone make anything out of the AB screenshots? I noticed its happened as soon as it hits 60'C but I could be wrong.

Also tried a quick Fallout 4 session and the same thing happened.


----------



## -terabyte-

Look at the temperature, your GPU is hitting the temp limit and is throttling.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Look at the temperature, your GPU is hitting the temp limit and is throttling.


At 60'C? I will try Fallout 4 again with VSync which should provide lower temps and keep it below 60'C to check it.


----------



## Desolutional

130% power limit made and flashed. Kept the default 66W on PCIe port, pushed 6-pin up to 87W and 8-pin to 172W. Still throttling in 3DMark FSU at 130% TDP (325W) but I'm also pushing my memory up too. At stock voltage, no throttle. Will see how it goes, PSU should be able to handle the increased load (dem Japanese caps), just holding out for my card now. Hybrid stays under 50C sustained (capping at 130% power limit), VRMs on the backplate and VRAM should be cooled OK; just gonna' see how stable this setup is now. 1543MHz now stable, and almost 8GHz memory; still tuning.

Might end up dropping the memory in favour of core (GDDR5 seems to push TDP up I think). Max Air BIOS does 350W by default so I wouldn't think I would kill my card, but don't most use Max Air only for benching? I'm planning daily use.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> At 60'C? I will try Fallout 4 again with VSync which should provide lower temps and keep it below 60'C to check it.


Oh, I didn't realize it was only 60° C. But something is definitely going on there, the clock starts going down when it hits that value and once it slowly cools down it then picks up again. Maybe an issue with the modified BIOS?


----------



## Xenon64

Yeah, to see the core clock drop that much from simply 60 degrees C is alarming. You did confirm that you're using the MAXAIR BIOS, right -- or rather, were you saying you plan on testing that later?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Hey guys, can someone please explain me or knows why this weird behavior is happening?
> 
> I been meaning to try the MaxAIR bios in the 1st page and when running [email protected]/8400Mhz(weirdly no artifacts at all), after about a minute the clocks drops briefly, then back up again and then drops again and stays there. Very weird. Is this a known behavior?
> 
> Can anyone make anything out of the AB screenshots? I noticed its happened as soon as it hits 60'C but I could be wrong.
> 
> Also tried a quick Fallout 4 session and the same thing happened.


I dont see it rising back up seems it drops to around 1400ish and stays until you stop the testing. I would use Heaven for core clocks not Valley also. Guarantee the issue is its not a stable oc once you run Heaven.


----------



## Desolutional

20 minutes of Heaven should be enough to show off a moderately unstable clock. I doubt it's power limiting, or temp limiting, might be "VRel"?


----------



## Jasecore

Hi all this is my G1's kicking butt on 3dmark









http://www.3dmark.com/sd/3184839
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5691513
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5691560


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 20 minutes of Heaven should be enough to show off a moderately unstable clock. I doubt it's power limiting, or temp limiting, might be "VRel"?


Ive seen it before when running 1.274. Its the hard lock on voltage. It triggers sometimes and drops down to 1.268(which would drop the clock) then jumps back to 1.274 resulting the clock coming back. Its usually a custom bios with a incorrectly setup voltage control. I have fixed it in mine running 1580Mhz+ gaming.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 130% power limit made and flashed. Kept the default 66W on PCIe port, pushed 6-pin up to 87W and 8-pin to 172W. Still throttling in 3DMark FSU at 130% TDP (325W) but I'm also pushing my memory up too. At stock voltage, no throttle. Will see how it goes, PSU should be able to handle the increased load (dem Japanese caps), just holding out for my card now. Hybrid stays under 50C sustained (capping at 130% power limit), VRMs on the backplate and VRAM should be cooled OK; just gonna' see how stable this setup is now. 1543MHz now stable, and almost 8GHz memory; still tuning.
> 
> Might end up dropping the memory in favour of core (GDDR5 seems to push TDP up I think). Max Air BIOS does 350W by default so I wouldn't think I would kill my card, but don't most use Max Air only for benching? I'm planning daily use.


don't know what bios bencher are using but here i _what i think i know_

*AFAIK*, the reference vrms can handle 60A for (60*6) 360A total. now looking at a common voltage of 1.25 (360*1.25) for 450 watts. mind you, that is a lot of heat. though vrms are spec'd a bit higher, anything above 85c can cause the material to fatigue and a failure down the road! _personally, i wouldn't set a max TDP 400 or above w/o a temp sensor on a vrm._

but the point i am making, is look at the watts, divide by the volts and _keep it under 360 (60A/6)._

and yeah THAT G2 can handle it - its all about the terminal connections on the pci-e cable.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't know what bios bencher are using but here i _what i think i know_
> 
> *AFAIK*, the reference vrms can handle 60A for (60*6) 360A total. now looking at a common voltage of 1.25 (360*1.25) for 450 watts. mind you, that is a lot of heat. though vrms are spec'd a bit higher, anything above 85c can cause the material to fatigue and a failure down the road! _personally, i wouldn't set a max TDP 400 or above w/o a temp sensor on a vrm._
> 
> but the point i am making, is look at the watts, divide by the volts and _keep it under 360 (60A/6)._
> 
> and yeah THAT G2 can handle it - its all about the terminal connections on the pci-e cable.


What do you mean by the terminal connections on the PCI-E cable? Just the quality of the pins and wire, if stupid question sorry? Any way another question or two for you since you seem to know a lot more then people I've come across so far and I love information.

What is the auxiliary voltage pulling it's power from the PCI-E or the voltage regulators like memory and core?

Also why does lowering it help get my overclock stable and let me give more voltage to my core on my 980-ti? Is it an all around power draw limit of the voltage regulators I'm seeing when noticing this?

I noticed when my overclock is unstable from it specifically, the screen will get blue overlays across the screen in random places.


----------



## irkozy

OK, I keep bumping up my core clock and my score is not rising. In fact its gone down a few points. I'm using Afterburner and Kombustor; Tessellation x64 8xMSAA. +87 mV, +500 MHz (CC) and +510 MHz (MC). Single monitor 1920x1080 Oh and temps top out at 67 C Why the score drop; ideas?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> What do you mean by the terminal connections on the PCI-E cable? Just the quality of the pins and wire, if stupid question sorry? Any way another question or two for you since you seem to know a lot more then people I've come across so far and I love information.
> 
> What is the auxiliary voltage pulling it's power from the PCI-E or the voltage regulators like memory and core?
> 
> Also why does lowering it help get my overclock stable and let me give more voltage to my core on my 980-ti? Is it an all around power draw limit of the voltage regulators I'm seeing when noticing this?
> 
> I noticed when my overclock is unstable from it specifically, the screen will get blue overlays across the screen in random places.


i am talking these:


that have ratings:

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-12.html
with modular cables they are on both ends of the cable (card and PSU)

as far as your lighting, or any card, all power goes through the VRMs. how and what behavior the aux voltages affects the core clock speed, i don't know since i don't have the card. it would be best if you went to the owner's thread and asked gunslinger - though he doesn't seem to be around much. a PM to him might help if he isn't breaking records on HWBot.

sorry.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i am talking these:
> 
> 
> that have ratings:
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/power-supply-specifications-atx-reference,3061-12.html
> with modular cables they are on both ends of the cable (card and PSU)
> 
> as far as your lighting, or any card, all power goes through the VRMs. how and what behavior the aux voltages affects the core clock speed, i don't know since i don't have the card. it would be best if you went to the owner's thread and asked gunslinger - though he doesn't seem to be around much. a PM to him might help if he isn't breaking records on HWBot.
> 
> sorry.


Ok, I thought that's what you meant but wanted to make sure sorry... Thank you sir. As far as my questions go, you answered one and that's cool. I appreciate that. I'll hit up gunslinger and I appreciate it again, thank you.

Rep given.


----------



## irkozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irkozy*
> 
> OK, I keep bumping up my core clock and my score is not rising. In fact its gone down a few points. I'm using Afterburner and Kombustor; Tessellation x64 8xMSAA. +87 mV, +500 MHz (CC) and +510 MHz (MC). Single monitor 1920x1080 Oh and temps top out at 67 C Why the score drop; ideas?


I'm maxing this thing out and no increase in anything. Very perplexing. Help please?


----------



## Artifesto

Sorry for the blurry screenshots, this is playing GTA V with every setting maxed out except motion blur, I'm running (2715 x 1527 resolution) and using "Pinnacle of V - World Enhancement" which uses combine ENB and ReShader files as well as other mods to enhance the way the game looks. I overclocked my single 980 Ti G1 Gaming to 1500mhz & 7260 on the memory with my power target at 150%. I flashed a custom Bios but I don't remember exactly what it was called. My only concern is a week ago I could play with the settings identical to what they are now and my GPU would run ~10 degrees cooler, has anyone else had this happen. Where the temps would steadily raise over a period of a few days with the same usage.


If anyone has a better application for taking screenshots and videos on W10 than Fraps then I will switch to that. For some reason every screenshot I take with Fraps is never as good as what is actually displayed on the screen.

My average temps are ~69c and my GPU fans run ~ 2200 rpm


----------



## Koniakki

*Well* that took me longer than I expected. Also managed to beat my previous Valley score(0.4FPS/18points) so I should conclude the OC session as a small success.









The problem was that I was trying to add +87mV in AB. And that resulted the card to boost to [email protected] And it will drop to 1353MHz after about 30 seconds. Its entirely reproducible. Happens every time.

It seems its a peculiar temp [email protected]'C. I thought the throttling limit was higher(65'C iirc?) And its ONLY happening if the gpu is using 1.274v, Don't know if its vBios related or not tho.

That's why it was going from 1563MHz to 1423MHz after a bit when running the benchmarks. Because its was dropping from 1493Mhz base+70MHz OC(1563MHz) to 1353Mhz base+70MHz OC(1423MHz). Voltage was staying

The weird thing is that same thing happens if I try to add +82mV and above. Anything from +82-87mV results in the above behavior.

But if I add +75-81mV it boosts to [email protected] and for about 1-2 minutes its going up and down to [email protected] and then settles down permanently to [email protected] and stays there.

Now if I add +49-74mV it boosts to [email protected] and its stays rock solid at those clocks/voltage. Haven't tested if its downclocking happens in lower +mV additions but I did test to see what each added voltage boosts to:

+0-12mV [email protected]

[email protected] as above

[email protected] as above

[email protected] as above

[email protected] and then goes up down to [email protected] for 1-2 minutes and then settles down [email protected]

+82-87mV=1493MHz After +82mV it jumps to 1274mV and stays there. Only clocks drops after 30 seconds to 1353MHz

THAT was a weird vbios experience. And I could have saved me a couple hours but I was really curious to find out what was going on with this bios/behavior.

Oh well. At least know I know.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Oh, I didn't realize it was only 60° C. But something is definitely going on there, the clock starts going down when it hits that value and once it slowly cools down it then picks up again. Maybe an issue with the modified BIOS?


Honestly I have no idea. I don't know if its the bios but they're are a bit weird tho if you read what I found out above.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> Yeah, to see the core clock drop that much from simply 60 degrees C is alarming. You did confirm that you're using the MAXAIR BIOS, right -- or rather, were you saying you plan on testing that later?


Yes I was using MaxAIR bios from the front page. Temp throttling if it thats what really was it happened only with 1.274v

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I dont see it rising back up seems it drops to around 1400ish and stays until you stop the testing. I would use Heaven for core clocks not Valley also. Guarantee the issue is its not a stable oc once you run Heaven.


It was not anything OCing related. Weird bios bug probably or its my card or something. Or this is just how the bios works. Or its that I'm using MSI AB 4.2 Beta 2.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 20 minutes of Heaven should be enough to show off a moderately unstable clock. I doubt it's power limiting, or temp limiting, might be "VRel"?


Fixed. Honestly it was a really weird behavior/issue.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Look at the temperature, your GPU is hitting the temp limit and is throttling.


It was quite possibly throttling but in a different way imo. It happened only with 1274mV(1.274v) which is anything from +82-87mV in AB. I finished Valley with max temp 77'C and the clocks didn't drop a [email protected](1.254v).










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Ive seen it before when running 1.274. Its the hard lock on voltage. It triggers sometimes and drops down to 1.268(which would drop the clock) then jumps back to 1.274 resulting the clock coming back. Its usually a custom bios with a incorrectly setup voltage control. I have fixed it in mine running 1580Mhz+ gaming.


I just saw your comment after I had type all the above. Would have had saved me a couple hours. lol!

But in my case +82-87mV only the clocks drop and the voltage stays at 1.274v. But what you described It does look very similar to what I was experiencing.


----------



## intelextreme

Just a note I was having all sorts of issues with Fallout 4, from freezes to slow moving character etc. I tried all the ini fixes but still had issues. I also was having a problem where I could not run it fullscreen which I somehow fixed but then it returned. Finally today I got the game running the way it should be. First I have V-Sync on but have limited the refresh rate to 120MHz as I read a lot of problems are caused game FPS being overly high. However what took care of all my problems was reinstalling the game and NOT PLAYING IT UNTIL I ALSO INSTALLED THE BETA VERSION. The first time I installed it I installed the Beta version AFTER I had already started a game. Today I uninstalled the game and then reinstalled the beta version before running. One my first try I was all of a sudden able to run in fullscreen at full resolution and most all my issues have gone away. After three hours of gaming I suffered one freeze but I save a lot so no big deal. Yesterday the game was unplayable to me as I could not handle the lack of fullscreen (it was playing in a space that took up the top right 1/4 of my monitor) plus the other issues. Another thing I did today which may have helped is I updated to the new Nvidia Driver which came out December 1 which included an update to Geforce Experience. Before Geforce Experience failed every time I tried to optimize the game. Today worked first try. Nice thing is I have not had to touch the ini file as I really screwed it up the first time as different forums had different changes. Not sure if this will make a difference for anyone else but I think installing the Beta before running the game made a large difference in my case. Just my experience maybe it will help someone else.


----------



## Xenon64

Well, flashing to the MAXAIR BIOS for my card, which is the non-SC version resulted in a soft-brick.

Is there any compatible modded BIOS for the non SC version of the GTX980 ti w/ ACX 2.0 cooler?


----------



## zetoor85

i want in









Asus strix 980 ti OC - Waterblock in loop with a 240 ek predator



had 2 msi 980 ti lightning that i both had to rma, i had massive coilwhine with my 2 monitors on DP just idle in windows mehh.. so i went with asus

and god.... i just installed this waterkit today, had the card for like 1 week.and on air the, card simple sucks. shame on asus to reuse such a bad cooler









but okay i did like 1520 mhz on air with thermal throttle all over the road







, so i figured this card did very well, expect for the air cooling.. and i had 2 980 ti lightnings allready that NONE of them got over 1480 mhz stable.

so yea im happy







im allways unlucky with my cards... but not this time







crashed firestrike with 1582 mhz in the last test 4..........1582mhz.....

oh btw the ram oc like king, easy over 8100mhz









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9553786


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Ok, I thought that's what you meant but wanted to make sure sorry... Thank you sir. As far as my questions go, you answered one and that's cool. I appreciate that. I'll hit up gunslinger and I appreciate it again, thank you.
> 
> Rep given.


you're welcome and thanks.

please don't be sorry for asking a question. because if you didn't understand correctly then you might be sorry later.


----------



## supersf

Any good manual, how to moddify the stock BIOS? I want to rise Power Target to 130%.


----------



## shaolin95

Guys I have been testing my Bios but modified by another forum member and I changed the voltage to +87 and power target to 110% and noticed in GPU Z I a lot of green and some blue mixed in the PerfCap Reason so not sure how to interpret that. Like a lot of PWR and then some Pwer. VRel also both mixed up.

The card is boosting to 1493 but it wont be stable in games for too long.
Is my card not going to do much better than this?
This is the Asus Strix and temps are just under 60C


----------



## Warhammer1997

Does anyone else have the issue of when using modded bios, the card will start to downclock at 60-63C?


----------



## xr33cex

Hoping for some advice!! I have been a console gamer all my life but last year I got sick of it and decided to upgrade. I Bought a Dell xps 8700 12gb Ram 1600mhz i7-4790k and bought a gigabyte gtx 760 and 600w evga bronze psu and put them in instead of the gtx 745 and 460 psu. After playing witcher 3 with ALMOST maxed settings at 30 fps on my 60in tv I got fed up and went for the 980ti. I was told not to run it with the 600w psu so I bought the EVGA 980 ti SC ACX 2.0 and a Corsair cx850m bronze psu. It was expensive but I LOVE the performance the card is a beast even at 4k dsr can hit 35 fps, Which is amazing right now. Here's where I need advice, I'm going to try and run it with my 600w evga this weekend to see how it runs, can anyone tell me from experience if you've run this card off a 600w psu and how the psu will hold up long term and how the gpu over clocked ??
If I have to run it with the 850w I am wondering if the cx850m would be suitable to sli the 980 ti I future or do I return it and go for a 1000w??

Dell xps 8700
I7-4790k 4.0ghz 4.4 turbo
12gb ddr3 1600mhz RAM
1TB Seagate HDD
EVGA SC ACX 2.0 gtx 980ti


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warhammer1997*
> 
> Does anyone else have the issue of when using modded bios, the card will start to downclock at 60-63C?


That isn't a modded bios issue. Thats normal temperature throttling. First throttling stage happens near 65°c.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> That isn't a modded bios issue. Thats normal temperature throttling. First throttling stage happens near 65°c.


Is there a way to get rid of it somehow (without resorting to watercooling)?


----------



## mus1mus

Try to repaste. And/or use aggressive fan profile.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Any good manual, how to moddify the stock BIOS? I want to rise Power Target to 130%.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Is there a way to get rid of it somehow (without resorting to watercooling)?


i suggest reading:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

(use google translate if you don't have the option in chrome enabled)

make sure you read to open in KEPLER bios tweeker first to find the two hidden sliders, make adjustments on both then save before using MBT. - will help with temp throttle.







Quote:


> Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users need


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Recipe7*
> 
> I wanted to make a short post of my dismemberment of the 980 Ti G1.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4276_zpsr9zhn7dc.jpg.html
> 
> After removing the 7 screws, I used a little effort to pry the PCB from the cooler. The cooler is attached to the PCB via 3 plugs.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4279_zpsdwcnzbsn.jpg.html
> 
> After unplugging, I had full access to the PCB.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4281_zpsvkjlnatm.jpg.html
> 
> After cleaning. Added a glob of MX-4. Temps went from 67C max to 64C Max in Valley with the same fan profile.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4282_zpsgcunxwpy.jpg.html
> 
> Shots in my X58 setup w/ 12 fans for much air movement.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4289_zpsdlryyghh.jpg.html
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4292_zpsubgsallk.jpg.html
> 
> My favorite shot.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/user/Palumb0/media/IMG_4781_zpsshs0abqr.jpg.html


hi guys thanks for this mini tutorial on how to disassemble thw 980 ti g1,, i was wondering if it is safe to use coolaboratory pro on the die?


----------



## Alpina 7

i have a question guys. i love my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1. right now im running the memory 8000, my clock is at 1505 and voltage at .0750... im happy with how its running and cant wait to get a second one. the ONLY problem im having is that every time i restart my computer or turn it on My overclock GURU 2 decides to forget my settings and puts them back to stock. so i have to return them to MY settings. also sometimes i even have to exit out of my OC guru and restart it because all the values are blank. any idea why this is happening? its annoying to say the least. any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Use a better oc utility that doesn't forget your overclock. ?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i have a question guys. i love my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1. right now im running the memory 8000, my clock is at 1505 and voltage at .0750... im happy with how its running and cant wait to get a second one. the ONLY problem im having is that every time i restart my computer or turn it on My overclock GURU 2 decides to forget my settings and puts them back to stock. so i have to return them to MY settings. also sometimes i even have to exit out of my OC guru and restart it because all the values are blank. any idea why this is happening? its annoying to say the least. any help would be greatly appreciated


Use EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner. OC Guru is an ancient piece of software, which shouldn't be used.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Guys I have been testing my Bios but modified by another forum member and I changed the voltage to +87 and power target to 110% and noticed in GPU Z I a lot of green and some blue mixed in the PerfCap Reason so not sure how to interpret that. Like a lot of PWR and then some Pwer. VRel also both mixed up.


Your power limit is capping you. 250W = 100%, 275W = 110%. These cards need at least 130% = 325W to operate under normal scenarios, no PerfCapping. Vrel just means the max voltage has been reached.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Your power limit is capping you. 250W = 100%, 275W = 110%. These cards need at least 130% = 325W to operate under normal scenarios, no PerfCapping. Vrel just means the max voltage has been reached.


Thanks, now time to figure out how to change that in the Bios


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Thanks, now time to figure out how to change that in the Bios


Here you go bud, this is what I'm using, it is important to note that the max power limit is affected by the *default* limits of PCIe, and the PSU power cables. You should change the *default* limits on the PCIe and PSU cables to affect your power limit. The "max" values on the PCIe and PSU cables simply mean peak load, any higher than that and the VRMs hard limit power consumption. Basically put, unless you're running Furmark, you'll never have to reach the max limits of the PCIe and PSU:



*And remember. Whenever flashing a vBIOS, always restore mobo BIOS default settings (set RAID mode back if you need to), turn off all GPU monitoring programs and use these instructions below.*

http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980

You don't want to suffer corrupt EEPROM cause your previously stable OC suddenly decided to go belly up.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Use EVGA Precision X or MSI Afterburner. OC Guru is an ancient piece of software, which shouldn't be used.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Use a better oc utility that doesn't forget your overclock. ?


ok cool. so its ok to use either of these for my gigabyte card? which is better?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> ok cool. so its ok to use either of these for my gigabyte card? which is better?


I use EVGA Precision X, you can download it from Majorgeeks: http://www.majorgeeks.com/mg/getmirror/evga_precision,2.html

Of course you could use Afterburner instead, but I prefer using EVGA Precision X cause it looks nicer. Both programs are perfectly suitable.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Here you go bud, this is what I'm using, it is important to note that the max power limit is affected by the *default* limits of PCIe, and the PSU power cables. You should change the *default* limits on the PCIe and PSU cables to affect your power limit. The "max" values on the PCIe and PSU cables simply mean peak load, any higher than that and the VRMs hard limit power consumption. Basically put, unless you're running Furmark, you'll never have to reach the max limits of the PCIe and PSU:
> 
> *And remember. Whenever flashing a vBIOS, always restore mobo BIOS default settings (set RAID mode back if you need to), turn off all GPU monitoring programs and use these instructions below.*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
> 
> You don't want to suffer corrupt EEPROM cause your previously stable OC suddenly decided to go belly up.


Awesome man!
Thanks a ton for this information. I will mod mine as it shows in yours when I get home. Also, looks like I better stick to AB or Precision X based on your recommendation. I wanted to use the Asus tweak one but it seems to me that it is always a bit weird acting up vs using After burner.
If using after burner, I assume I want to check the options for unlock voltage and voltage monitoring so i can change them right?

Thanks again!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I use EVGA Precision X, you can download it from Majorgeeks: http://www.majorgeeks.com/mg/getmirror/evga_precision,2.html
> 
> Of course you could use Afterburner instead, but I prefer using EVGA Precision X cause it looks nicer. Both programs are perfectly suitable.


so im gonna loose my LED's huh? is there no way to independently control the WIND FORCE led color or to create a small program to do control them?


----------



## jgv1985

I tried modding my bios with maxwell bios tweaker and i could not get the power limit to move from stock 110% any ideas??


----------



## bl4ckdot

Hey guys,
I finally watercooled my 980 Ti Classy and did some 3DMark benchs :
Fire Strike : GPU boost at 1537 / Memory at 2053 / max temp : 44°C : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6689228
Fire Strike Extreme : GPU boost at 1532 / Memory at 2053 / max temp : 45°C : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6689326
Fire Strike : GPU boost at 1532 / Memory at 2053 / max temp : 47°C : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6689375

I can't go higher without drivers crashes. I did all 3 tests in a row. For what it's worth ASIC is 76.1%, and I used default bios and voltage (1.2)
Whats do you guys think ?


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I finally watercooled my 980 Ti Classy and did some 3DMark benchs :
> Fire Strike : GPU boost at 1537 / Memory at 2053 / max temp : 44°C : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6689228
> Fire Strike Extreme : GPU boost at 1532 / Memory at 2053 / max temp : 45°C : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6689326
> Fire Strike : GPU boost at 1532 / Memory at 2053 / max temp : 47°C : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6689375
> 
> I can't go higher without drivers crashes. I did all 3 tests in a row. For what it's worth ASIC is 76.1%, and I used default bios and voltage (1.2)
> Whats do you guys think ?


Maybe you should be doing a little better? What's your CPU at?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9563987

This is me at 4.5GHz and only 1355 boost clock on a single 980 Ti

Whats your TDP limit at?


----------



## bl4ckdot

TDP is at 115%. CPU is at 4.74 Ghz at 1.3V.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> TDP is at 115%. CPU is a 4.74 Ghz at 1.3V.


Can you raise your TDP?

I just flashed my bios and was able to get a higher score on lower clocks.. your clocks are much higher than mine. Can anyone else chime in? Just think you should get a higher score.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Can you raise your TDP?
> 
> I just flashed my bios and was able to get a higher score on lower clocks.. your clocks are much higher than mine. Can anyone else chime in? Just think you should get a higher score.


Thats the max TDP I can put on PrecisionX, I know that a custom bios will give me higher score but I'm fine with the default one, I don't want to risk anything.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Maybe you should be doing a little better? What's your CPU at?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9563987
> 
> This is me at 4.5GHz and only 1355 boost clock on a single 980 Ti
> 
> Whats your TDP limit at?


He has about 500 more gpu points in same test vs you. Seems reasonable for being 177Mhz+ more then you ?

I hit the same clocks at the max stock bios voltage. So its good. If you unlocked voltage you prob could hit 1600 as im at 1580\1590 @ 1.274.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Awesome man!
> Thanks a ton for this information. I will mod mine as it shows in yours when I get home. Also, looks like I better stick to AB or Precision X based on your recommendation. I wanted to use the Asus tweak one but it seems to me that it is always a bit weird acting up vs using After burner.


Yeah, if you want to change voltage you'll have to tick those options in Afterburner. Higher ASIC doesn't scale well with extra voltage generally, so you might not even need to push voltage. I only managed to get an extra 13MHz with a 1.25V BIOS, anything higher meant I couldn't clock my VRAM to 8GHz, so I decided to stick with stock voltage and the higher power limit. No throttling in games anymore (benchmarks are another thing, but ehhh).








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> so im gonna loose my LED's huh? is there no way to independently control the WIND FORCE led color or to create a small program to do control them?


I'm not really experienced when it comes to Gigabyte's LED control unfortunately. I would presume the previous colour value you set is stored on the card, but if it isn't it does look like you may need to use OC Guru. Running both Precision or Afterburner, and OC Guru may not present any issues; or one program may overwrite the OC settings. You won't get a BSoD or anything, simply your OC settings may be reverted depending on which program opens first. A way to avoid this is to use a *profile* in Precision X / AB and set it for 2D programs and 3D programs. It should then set the OC settings when you launch an app.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Thats the max TDP I can put on PrecisionX, I know that a custom bios will give me higher score but I'm fine with the default one, I don't want to risk anything.


I felt the same until I modded my first BIOS a few days ago. I've posted a small image detailing how to do it in this thread (for a 325W power limit). Theoretically, even if you have a subpar PSU, it should be able to handle it assuming your GPU PSU cables aren't made of taffy. I suggest using two separate PSU GPU cables as you'll be pulling quite a lot of power through each cable. I still haven't played with the Max Air BIOS because I'm still burning in my OC settings and making sure nothing bad is happening. Had 2 crashes when OCing core too far, but apart from that the higher power limit is behaving itself in games. Thankfully it is pretty hard to brick a good BIOS flash nowadays if you have a second cheap GPU available and always remember to flash on stock mobo settings. Either way, best to exercise caution when flashing a BIOS, so make sure you only change what you need. In my case, I only touch power limits, and only the TDP, PCIe, PSU and Total ones. I don't dare touch anything I don't know - best way to stay safe and make sure your BIOS is accurate.


----------



## fyzzz

My ti does about 1450-60 ish on stock voltage. With 1.274v i can run 1500+ and max bench clock is 1523. Max i've got it to is 1530 in firestrike and that is with it running at like 20c under load. On the memory it can do about +700 mhz. ASIC is exactly 71%.


----------



## sblantipodi

this problem persist on newer drivers too.
please report the problem if you have it:
http://surveys.nvidia.com/index.jsp?pi=6e7ea6bb4a02641fa8f07694a40f8ac6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> ever since 358.87 drivers, my idle temps increased by about 10C which is caused by increased power usage at idle from 8% TDP to 14% TDP. if i revert back to 358.50 everything is back to normal. my card is MSI GAMING 6G 980Ti and OS is Windows 7 and my screen resolution is [email protected] (so this isn't the 144Hz high power usage problem). this may seem trivial but now my GPU is using ~20W more power (i know this from my UPS led screen) when idle and is almost 50C when idle, i think 50C idle is very high temp, when before it was very nice 37-40C.
> 
> Please note screenshot is made with previous driver version, but behavior is identical with 359.06 so i didn't bother making new screenshot. Also, before you blame overclock please note this behavior is the same when i reset all GPU settings to stock (i only forgot to turn off OC when making screenshot)


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, if you want to change voltage you'll have to tick those options in Afterburner. Higher ASIC doesn't scale well with extra voltage generally, so you might not even need to push voltage. I only managed to get an extra 13MHz with a 1.25V BIOS, anything higher meant I couldn't clock my VRAM to 8GHz, so I decided to stick with stock voltage and the higher power limit. No throttling in games anymore (benchmarks are another thing, but ehhh).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really experienced when it comes to Gigabyte's LED control unfortunately. I would presume the previous colour value you set is stored on the card, but if it isn't it does look like you may need to use OC Guru. Running both Precision or Afterburner, and OC Guru may not present any issues; or one program may overwrite the OC settings. You won't get a BSoD or anything, simply your OC settings may be reverted depending on which program opens first. A way to avoid this is to use a *profile* in Precision X / AB and set it for 2D programs and 3D programs. It should then set the OC settings when you launch an app.
> I felt the same until I modded my first BIOS a few days ago. I've posted a small image detailing how to do it in this thread (for a 325W power limit). Theoretically, even if you have a subpar PSU, it should be able to handle it assuming your GPU PSU cables aren't made of taffy. I suggest using two separate PSU GPU cables as you'll be pulling quite a lot of power through each cable. I still haven't played with the Max Air BIOS because I'm still burning in my OC settings and making sure nothing bad is happening. Had 2 crashes when OCing core too far, but apart from that the higher power limit is behaving itself in games. Thankfully it is pretty hard to brick a good BIOS flash nowadays if you have a second cheap GPU available and always remember to flash on stock mobo settings. Either way, best to exercise caution when flashing a BIOS, so make sure you only change what you need. In my case, I only touch power limits, and only the TDP, PCIe, PSU and Total ones. I don't dare touch anything I don't know - best way to stay safe and make sure your BIOS is accurate.


Thats a good idea. i think ill try that. im just getting tired of every time i turn on my computer its the same.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, if you want to change voltage you'll have to tick those options in Afterburner. Higher ASIC doesn't scale well with extra voltage generally, so you might not even need to push voltage. I only managed to get an extra 13MHz with a 1.25V BIOS, anything higher meant I couldn't clock my VRAM to 8GHz, so I decided to stick with stock voltage and the higher power limit. No throttling in games anymore (benchmarks are another thing, but ehhh).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ok makes sense but I thought a 69 was a pretty low ASIC and that voltage might help. I guess we shall see


----------



## MikeMK

I'm flashing my 980ti's to the 425watt bios on the first page, but it comes up with "warning firmware image pci subsystem id does not match adapter pci subsystem id" message.

Is this normal? I flashed my cards a few months ago to standard EVGA SC bios and I don't remember it coming up. (My cards are reference, non SC EVGA cards).


----------



## blitzkrieg3002

I have a question. I downloaded and flashed the bios from the front page, the watercooling/benching one. My card is an evga gtx 980ti acx2.0+ sc+ With ek waterblock I get 22c idle around 40c load with winter and my custom loop with rads in crawl space. I'm hitting 1532 core clock and 3802 memory clock. My slides on Msi are 121% power limit, +140 core, +300 mem. My question is,

I see a lot of people posting like 7000+ on memory clock moving their memory slide like +300 like mine. I've searched around but can't find out what this means. Is mine on the wrong bios? I'm a novice ocer so learning. Thank you.

Edit also my voltage maxes at 1.274 I thought it was supposed to hit 1.281v with this bios or am I missing something? I used the 980ti-sc-425-1281mv.zip bios


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MikeMK*
> 
> I'm flashing my 980ti's to the 425watt bios on the first page, but it comes up with "warning firmware image pci subsystem id does not match adapter pci subsystem id" message.
> 
> Is this normal? I flashed my cards a few months ago to standard EVGA SC bios and I don't remember it coming up. (My cards are reference, non SC EVGA cards).


Had the same problem before. I found a solution on another forum that solved it for me.

I followed these steps:

#1 Move the "980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom" vBIOS located inside the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv folder into the mbt.nvflash folder via drag and drop.
#2 Run command prompt via administrator.
- Windows 7: Press the start button and type "cmd", right click "cmd" and select run as administrator.
- Windows 8: Press the Windows Key & X keys together, right click "command prompt" and select run as administrator.
#3 Type the following commands into the command prompt... "cd c:\users\\desktop\mbt.nvflash" without quotes and hit enter.
- Type "nvflash --protectoff" without quotes and hit enter. (Turns off write protection on the card. Some cards will need to have this disabled before you can flash the card so always perform this command before flashing.)
- Type "nvflash -6 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom" without quotes and hit enter.
#4 If you get an error stating "Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID " just ignore the error (this error will cause no harm, it's just letting you know you are changing the subvendor on the card.) and continue on flashing by pressing "Y" to override the error. nvflash should now start to flash your modded vBIOS to the card and complete by saying the flash was succsessful.
#5 Restart PC. (NVIDIA drivers should automatically detect and install the card, if not, you may need to uninstall the drivers and re-install them.)


----------



## MikeMK

Thanks mate.... All sorted now


----------



## xg4m3

Did F4 bios for G1 980 Ti made temperatures better? Im still deciding between G1 and Super Jetstream and found some posts where people say that G1 with F4 bios is acceptably quiet.


----------



## whitrzac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bl4ckdot*
> 
> Thats the max TDP I can put on PrecisionX, I know that a custom bios will give me higher score but I'm fine with the default one, I don't want to risk anything.


Flip the switch for the "Ln2" bios. It alows up to 141% power.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blitzkrieg3002*
> 
> I have a question. I downloaded and flashed the bios from the front page, the watercooling/benching one. My card is an evga gtx 980ti acx2.0+ sc+ With ek waterblock I get 22c idle around 40c load with winter and my custom loop with rads in crawl space. I'm hitting 1532 core clock and 3802 memory clock. My slides on Msi are 121% power limit, +140 core, +300 mem. My question is,
> 
> I see a lot of people posting like 7000+ on memory clock moving their memory slide like +300 like mine. I've searched around but can't find out what this means. Is mine on the wrong bios? I'm a novice ocer so learning. Thank you.
> 
> Edit also my voltage maxes at 1.274 I thought it was supposed to hit 1.281v with this bios or am I missing something? I used the 980ti-sc-425-1281mv.zip bios


No bios hits 1.281. These cards are hardlocked at 1.274.


----------



## blitzkrieg3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> No bios hits 1.281. These cards are hardlocked at 1.274.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target AND 1.281v when under load:
> 
> - Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
> - 350W default power target at 100%
> - 425W max power target at 121%
> - *1.281v under load*
> 
> *THIS BIOS IS INTENDED FOR WATERCOOLING/BENCHING USE.* Not recommended if you're on the stock air cooler.
> 
> Use PX or AB to dial in your +core and power target percentage. There is no need to adjust the voltage.
> 
> For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club. thumb.gif
> 
> Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.
> 
> *Last but not least: DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK.*
> 
> 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.zip 152k .zip file


I am running this

Aww that makes sense, any reason why my memory clock is so much lower than others posting up to 7000?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> No bios hits 1.281. These cards are hardlocked at 1.274.


not ALL of them . .


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















i know i know you didn't mean the classy also


----------



## Thetbrett

im running Fallout 4 1440p all ultra except god rays at low and shadows at medium. No ini file changes apart from ifpsclamp 60 that helps with microstuttr, at least to my eyes. My card can do this at 1420 and mem 4000. Never have frame drops and haven't had any crashes so far. I'm actually going to give DSR a go, see what that looks like. I also enabled 3 pre-rendered frames in NCP. Not sure why people keep getting drops on similar systems. Kinda weird.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> not ALL of them . .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i know you didn't mean the classy also


Lol. Right. I was gonna mention it, but Im just so used to the Classy people who buy them to say they have a Classy ?. Btw aircooled at 1.683..am i missing something here lol


----------



## AlExAlExAlEx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Lol. Right. I was gonna mention it, but Im just so used to the Classy people who buy them to say they have a Classy ?. Btw aircooled at 1.683..am i missing something here lol


You are missing the fact that you said they are hardlocked at 1.274.


----------



## looniam

yeah. you missed me sweating as i snapped a quick shot to stop a "debate" of the classies being voltage locked.

seriously, even at idle my temps shot up to 74c.


----------



## utnorris

Just an FYI, the Hybrid coolers are on sale at EVGA currently for $69.99.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1


----------



## hertz9753

But you need a blower cooler card to use a Hybrid.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlExAlExAlEx*
> 
> You are missing the fact that you said they are hardlocked at 1.274.


The lightning goes past 1.275v as well. I've read mine with a multi meter at 1.295 with it set to 1.3 in afterburner.

Speaking of which. Can that guy that unlocks afterburner give us a code for ab 4.2.0 when it hits?

That would be sweet.


----------



## Alpina 7

Anyone know if the Gigabyte 980Ti voltage is hard-locked?


----------



## KickAssCop

Is it worth getting a 980 ti extreme gaming edition from gigabyte. Talking about the new one. Any reports on it or the water force?


----------



## Foxrun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> im running Fallout 4 1440p all ultra except god rays at low and shadows at medium. No ini file changes apart from ifpsclamp 60 that helps with microstuttr, at least to my eyes. My card can do this at 1420 and mem 4000. Never have frame drops and haven't had any crashes so far. I'm actually going to give DSR a go, see what that looks like. I also enabled 3 pre-rendered frames in NCP. Not sure why people keep getting drops on similar systems. Kinda weird.


My card volt modded to 1.274 can do 1510 core and 3700 mem. Even with god rays set to low Ill still get drops into the 30s in the city and some spots out in the wasteland. This is all at 1440p also.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Foxrun*
> 
> My card volt modded to 1.274 can do 1510 core and 3700 mem. Even with god rays set to low Ill still get drops into the 30s in the city and some spots out in the wasteland. This is all at 1440p also.


Did you try setting Adaptive Sync with full screen (not windowed) in nvidia control panel for fallout4.exe ? That completly fixed my FPS drop issue.


----------



## Xenon64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> Had the same problem before. I found a solution on another forum that solved it for me.
> 
> I followed these steps:
> 
> #1 Move the "980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom" vBIOS located inside the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv folder into the mbt.nvflash folder via drag and drop.
> #2 Run command prompt via administrator.
> - Windows 7: Press the start button and type "cmd", right click "cmd" and select run as administrator.
> - Windows 8: Press the Windows Key & X keys together, right click "command prompt" and select run as administrator.
> #3 Type the following commands into the command prompt... "cd c:\users\\desktop\mbt.nvflash" without quotes and hit enter.
> - Type "nvflash --protectoff" without quotes and hit enter. (Turns off write protection on the card. Some cards will need to have this disabled before you can flash the card so always perform this command before flashing.)
> - Type "nvflash -6 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom" without quotes and hit enter.
> #4 If you get an error stating "Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID " just ignore the error (this error will cause no harm, it's just letting you know you are changing the subvendor on the card.) and continue on flashing by pressing "Y" to override the error. nvflash should now start to flash your modded vBIOS to the card and complete by saying the flash was succsessful.
> #5 Restart PC. (NVIDIA drivers should automatically detect and install the card, if not, you may need to uninstall the drivers and re-install them.)


Hey there!

Same situation, but after performing these steps and rebooting -- there is no visible BIOS POST, and finally when the monitor turns on, I'm stuck on an eternal black screen. Is this a sign of a bad flash, or rather, that I need to uninstall/reinstall drivers?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Thanks, now time to figure out how to change that in the Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go bud, this is what I'm using, it is important to note that the max power limit is affected by the *default* limits of PCIe, and the PSU power cables. You should change the *default* limits on the PCIe and PSU cables to affect your power limit. The "max" values on the PCIe and PSU cables simply mean peak load, any higher than that and the VRMs hard limit power consumption. Basically put, unless you're running Furmark, you'll never have to reach the max limits of the PCIe and PSU:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And remember. Whenever flashing a vBIOS, always restore mobo BIOS default settings (set RAID mode back if you need to), turn off all GPU monitoring programs and use these instructions below.*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
> 
> You don't want to suffer corrupt EEPROM cause your previously stable OC suddenly decided to go belly up.
Click to expand...

Great post,
Rep+


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> Hey there!
> 
> Same situation, but after performing these steps and rebooting -- there is no visible BIOS POST, and finally when the monitor turns on, I'm stuck on an eternal black screen. Is this a sign of a bad flash, or rather, that I need to uninstall/reinstall drivers?


Uh oh that sounds bad. Sounds like a bad flash to me. I've bricked a 290 before, what I did was to put a different card in the first slot to get in windows and flash over the bad bios on the bricked card, which was in the second slot.


----------



## Desolutional

Use this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash/0_20

With a cheap PCIe card (you can pick up a passively cooler GT one or something for $30 or so) place it in the first slot of the mobo and place the bricked card according to the layout your mobo guide shows you (otherwise it might not output video if it is in the wrong PCIe slot). DOS is pretty much guaranteed to allow you to reflash a bricked card. $30 is a lot better price to pay than an entire new card, assuming RMA fails. The only time a BIOS flash can kill a card outright, is if you change voltage to an extreme level, reduce power limit way too much or hex edit the BIOS file incorrectly. As long as the card has sufficient power input and stable voltage; a DOS vBIOS flash should fix any issues; assuming the EEPROM hasn't been physically damaged.


----------



## Xenon64

Thanks for the advice. I was able to set my mobo bios to boot from the integrated graphics, and was able to reflash to the backup bios. I should probably just be happy with a +275 (1515Mhz) core and +425 memory clock.

Thanks for the advice









**EDIT** Will try updating Mobo BIOS from F8 to F10; if still not working will user KBT to simply edit all fields in my current BIOS to the MAXAIR one...will share results.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Guess i should correct my saying. Normal Non reference and reference locked at 1.274. The pricey Classy, KPE, Lightning, and HOF can go past it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Guess i should correct my saying. Normal Non reference and reference locked at 1.274. The pricey Classy, KPE, Lightning, and HOF can go past it.


Negligible gains unless you go down the route of Peltier or LN2 cooling. All you'll be doing is killing the GM200 core quicker. These voltage limits are there for a reason, even more so for Pascal. Those VRMs will turn into popcorn.


----------



## shaolin95

Guys I was using the 1.28v Bios from the OP as reference but I want to do is set for example 1.26 or 1.27 as max voltage but STILL let the card lower the voltage when not needed. That 1.28 bios runs at 1.28 for me all the time.
So...I tried some settings but I cannot figure it out. I thought I was going to get 1.26v but it never pushes over 1.19 with the current Bios (unless I use an app to add +.87 which then takes me to 1.2430.
What settings do I need to make it go to max voltage yet be able to ramp down when not needed?


----------



## scottyl41

Was wondering..I have a gtx 780. Should I wait till the new cards come out in March or so or but the 980 ti? I play at 1440p.


----------



## max883

What is the right way to adjust the powertarget with bios tweaker 1.36

I want to have 120% power target.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Just an FYI, the Hybrid coolers are on sale at EVGA currently for $69.99.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1


if they come with the new shroud we can talk, but that seems to have been a limited time thing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> But you need a blower cooler card to use a Hybrid.


you need a reference 980ti to us it. that means every EVGA ACX 980ti except the Classifeid and maybe FTW, and any other 980ti that has a reference pcb. not to mention it's compatible with evry Titan X.


----------



## AlExAlExAlEx

Hey guys, 980 Ti Hybrid OC here.



I seem to have hit a brick wall with my OC. Increasing gpu clock by 10 mhz will result in heaven crashing. Increasing memory clock by 20 mhz will result in heaven freezing.

Isn't this a bit too low for 87mV?

Looking for advice/suggestions.

As for temps and scores:

31*C in idle.
47*C in heaven extreme 1440p. (58 fps)
47*C in Fire Strike Extreme. (8700 score)


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Guys I was using the 1.28v Bios from the OP as reference but I want to do is set for example 1.26 or 1.27 as max voltage but STILL let the card lower the voltage when not needed. That 1.28 bios runs at 1.28 for me all the time.
> So...I tried some settings but I cannot figure it out. I thought I was going to get 1.26v but it never pushes over 1.19 with the current Bios (unless I use an app to add +.87 which then takes me to 1.2430.
> What settings do I need to make it go to max voltage yet be able to ramp down when not needed?


So it sounds like you want to be able to use the afterburner standard reference voltage controls and perhaps push the voltage further then the standard .05mV. I think it would be nice to be able to use the aux voltage and memory voltage control as well at the same time with a standard reference voltage control implemented. Wouldn't that be a brilliant idea!

Any way if we get an unlock code from some guy who by the way is awesome for doing so, it will enable us to go past the standard 4.2.0 afterburner standard reference voltages of +.05mV I believe.

But, I don't think that would enable the aux voltage control and the memory voltage control still so back to square one, we should be able to use both at the same time some how please and get it extended some.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Just an FYI, the Hybrid coolers are on sale at EVGA currently for $69.99.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-0996-B1
> 
> 
> 
> if they come with the new shroud we can talk, but that seems to have been a limited time thing.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> But you need a blower cooler card to use a Hybrid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you need a reference 980ti to us it. that means every EVGA ACX 980ti except the Classifeid and maybe FTW, and any other 980ti that has a reference pcb. not to mention it's compatible with evry Titan X.
Click to expand...

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487140&cm_re=evga_gtx_980_ti-_-14-487-140-_-Product

That is the card that I have and it won't work with the Hybrid because you need the fan from the reference blower cooler even if the PCB's where the same size.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlExAlExAlEx*
> 
> Hey guys, 980 Ti Hybrid OC here.
> 
> 
> 
> I seem to have hit a brick wall with my OC. Increasing gpu clock by 10 mhz will result in heaven crashing. Increasing memory clock by 20 mhz will result in heaven freezing.
> 
> Isn't this a bit too low for 87mV?
> 
> Looking for advice/suggestions.
> 
> As for temps and scores:
> 
> 31*C in idle.
> 47*C in heaven extreme 1440p. (58 fps)
> 47*C in Fire Strike Extreme. (8700 score)


Can you post your ASIC? Sounds like you might be silicon-quality-limited.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487140&cm_re=evga_gtx_980_ti-_-14-487-140-_-Product
> 
> That is the card that I have and it won't work with the Hybrid because you need the fan from the reference blower cooler even if the PCB's where the same size.


my bad. if this kit doesn't come with the fan it's almost useless tbh. and the regulat price is $109.99. heh.


----------



## AlExAlExAlEx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Can you post your ASIC? Sounds like you might be silicon-quality-limited.




edit: that is with overclock active, not sure if it matters.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Thats a low asic(not that it really means that much), but 1440 is ok still. Ive seen people with that ASIC and had to run higher voltage to hit 1450.


----------



## AlExAlExAlEx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Thats a low asic(not that it really means that much), but 1440 is ok still. Ive seen people with that ASIC and had to run higher voltage to hit 1450.


Thing is I got the hybrid over the other 980s for the overclocking; I wanted to hit 1.5 at least. I guess the only way to go from here is flashing bios? If I want higher OC.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

You can flash the bios to allow more voltage, but thats upto you as 1.237 nets you 1440 your more then likely going to have to run 1.268 or 1.274 to hit/pass 1500. Hybrid is just a AIO cooled reference card, and apparently they dont bin them for max output from what i see. Try going only core clock first and see if it still crashes over your max without memory raised.


----------



## Rena

I'm using the Watercooling/Bench BIOS on the first post for my Hybrid. Is that going to dramatically lower it's lifespan running the voltage at 1.274 all the time?

If I use the stock Hybrid BIOS the boost clock won't stay stable (I'm guessing due to the temps reaching over 60C) but if I use the modded BIOS it can stay stable at 1500+.


----------



## AlExAlExAlEx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> You can flash the bios to allow more voltage, but thats upto you as 1.237 nets you 1440 your more then likely going to have to run 1.268 or 1.274 to hit/pass 1500. Hybrid is just a AIO cooled reference card, and apparently they dont bin them for max output from what i see. Try going only core clock first and see if it still crashes over your max without memory raised.


I did, I went for core first then when it was maxed I went for memory. Any other ideas?


----------



## Sorphius

Because I'm an idiot... can anyone link me a copy of the unmodded PNY 980ti bios? It's one of the only ones missing from the TPU database.

(I know reference is reference, but I need PNY specifically for the branding.)

Thanks!


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

PNYREF.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Sorphius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> PNYREF.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> So it sounds like you want to be able to use the afterburner standard reference voltage controls and perhaps push the voltage further then the standard .05mV. I think it would be nice to be able to use the aux voltage and memory voltage control as well at the same time with a standard reference voltage control implemented. Wouldn't that be a brilliant idea!
> 
> Any way if we get an unlock code from some guy who by the way is awesome for doing so, it will enable us to go past the standard 4.2.0 afterburner standard reference voltages of +.05mV I believe.
> 
> But, I don't think that would enable the aux voltage control and the memory voltage control still so back to square one, we should be able to use both at the same time some how please and get it extended some.


Just to make sure we are on the same page, what I want is to have 1.28v for example as my maximum voltage available like in the EVGA Bios in the OP BUT unlike that one that is stuck at 1.28 at all times, I want mine to be able to lower the voltage on its own like it does by default.
Is that what you are saying is not possible?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95*
> 
> Just to make sure we are on the same page, what I want is to have 1.28v for example as my maximum voltage available like in the EVGA Bios in the OP BUT unlike that one that is stuck at 1.28 at all times, I want mine to be able to lower the voltage on its own like it does by default.
> Is that what you are saying is not possible?


You can use the afterburner for up to +.05mV from default and when I tested it with my voltmeter it wasn't actually going over 1.212V using the standard voltage control option in afterburner mind you, which is default for me but it intensifies it it seems, gets rid of vdroop perhaps... I would like for someone to prove me wrong on that but I swear that's what I observed with it.

It does make it more stable however IMO and it does accomplish what you're talking about yes. I would like to see it opened up a little a tweaked a little myself, that would be nice. There is a guy who can provide a code to unlock higher limits in it and that would help us get more voltage out of the standard voltage control I believe. Then the +.05mV bump would be +.100mV.

I would like to be able to control all my voltages like that however, not just the core or at-least be able to control them all in that standard reference voltage control mode where it just adds voltage to the standard and flexes like you're talking about when it needs to then it goes back down voltage wise again at idle.


----------



## LakeShore

Hi everybody! I'm rather new to overclocking GPU's via flashing BIOS. I bought the Asus Poseidon with the hopes of a nice overclock while keeping safe temps, but I've flashed the 2.8v BIOS (O980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom) that is listed under the Modded BIOS of this webpage and I can't even stabilize at the same clock speeds I had before unlocking this extra core voltage.

On MSI afterburner (pre-BIOS flash) I was stable at :
Core Voltage +87mV
Power Limit +110%
Core Clock +150MHz
Memory Clock +500MHz

I can see with Riva Tuner +HW info while in Heaven Benchmark that I'm hitting 77% of a 2.74v max voltage.

Side points:

a) I might also add that post-BIOS flash, I now have to start bumping up the memory clock while the GPU is stressed. Otherwise, once I hit apply, the +500 automatically goes back to +0.

b) There was no instruction to reinstall the Nvidia drivers, but after the BIOS flash and first few bad overclock runs, I thought it may be necessary. So, I reinstalled the current 359.06 driver.

c) I saw a post on this page saying that I should set my motherboard BIOS settings back to default. So I should revert my CPU clock speeds? Won't that negatively affect my GPU and the benchmarking goals I'm trying to reach?

d) other people seemed to be listing an ASIC... mine was 75.2% when i checked post-flash... idk if that fluctuates at all.

If somebody could please help me figure out where I'm going wrong I would be more than grateful!









-Will

Build:

i5 2500k 3.3GHz overclocked to stable 4.8GHz
Asus Poseidon 980-ti
Corsaid HX750 PSU
Swiftech H-140x + extra dual 120mm fan radiator for GPU and CPU cooling
16gb Ripjaw DDR3 1600 (2 x F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
OS HD- Samsung 840 Evo 120Gb
MSI Z77A-G45 Motherboard
QNIX QX2710 Evolution II 27" single DVI-D monitorr overclocked to 100Hz (until higher quality DVI-D cable gets delivered)


----------



## BURGER4life

I took the red pill


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LakeShore*
> 
> Hi everybody! I'm rather new to overclocking GPU's via flashing BIOS. I bought the Asus Poseidon with the hopes of a nice overclock while keeping safe temps, but I've flashed the 2.8v BIOS (O980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom) that is listed under the Modded BIOS of this webpage and I can't even stabilize at the same clock speeds I had before unlocking this extra core voltage.
> 
> On MSI afterburner (pre-BIOS flash) I was stable at :
> Core Voltage +87mV
> Power Limit +110%
> Core Clock +150MHz
> Memory Clock +500MHz
> 
> I can see with Riva Tuner +HW info while in Heaven Benchmark that I'm hitting 77% of a 2.74v max voltage.
> 
> Side points:
> 
> a) I might also add that post-BIOS flash, I now have to start bumping up the memory clock while the GPU is stressed. Otherwise, once I hit apply, the +500 automatically goes back to +0.
> 
> b) There was no instruction to reinstall the Nvidia drivers, but after the BIOS flash and first few bad overclock runs, I thought it may be necessary. So, I reinstalled the current 359.06 driver.
> 
> c) I saw a post on this page saying that I should set my motherboard BIOS settings back to default. So I should revert my CPU clock speeds? Won't that negatively affect my GPU and the benchmarking goals I'm trying to reach?
> 
> d) other people seemed to be listing an ASIC... mine was 75.2% when i checked post-flash... idk if that fluctuates at all.
> 
> If somebody could please help me figure out where I'm going wrong I would be more than grateful!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Will
> 
> Build:
> 
> i5 2500k 3.3GHz overclocked to stable 4.8GHz
> Asus Poseidon 980-ti
> Corsaid HX750 PSU
> Swiftech H-140x + extra dual 120mm fan radiator for GPU and CPU cooling
> 16gb Ripjaw DDR3 1600 (2 x F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL)
> OS HD- Samsung 840 Evo 120Gb
> MSI Z77A-G45 Motherboard
> QNIX QX2710 Evolution II 27" single DVI-D monitorr overclocked to 100Hz (until higher quality DVI-D cable gets delivered)


You flashed the wrong bios for one. The SC is a 8/6 pin. Poseidon is a 8/8 pin. I hope you backed up your stock bios as you should just modified/had someone modify it for your needs.


----------



## LakeShore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> You flashed the wrong bios for one. The SC is a 8/6 pin. Poseidon is a 8/8 pin. I hope you backed up your stock bios as you should just modified/had someone modify it for your needs.


rookie mistake :/ yes i did back it up. is there a tutorial for modding my own BIOS that someone could link for me? or does it involve a wide breadth of knowledge to tweak correctly? if so, who would I go about asking for assistance?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rena*
> 
> I'm using the Watercooling/Bench BIOS on the first post for my Hybrid. Is that going to dramatically lower it's lifespan running the voltage at 1.274 all the time?
> 
> If I use the stock Hybrid BIOS the boost clock won't stay stable (I'm guessing due to the temps reaching over 60C) but if I use the modded BIOS it can stay stable at 1500+.


You have to have a lot lower temps to reduce electromigration. Negligible gains above stock voltage unless your ASIC is real low. All cards die eventually; how fast they die is up to you. The stock hybrid temps should never go over 60C, and the reason why 1500 is not stable is because of the *power limit throttling frequency* back. Setting the power limit to 325W or higher eliminates throttling in 99% of applications, except highly intensive benchmarks like Furmark. This nVidia boost limit messes about with voltage - two ways to fix this; set power limit higher or remove boost altogether. I recommend still using a power limit.


----------



## xg4m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> I took the red pill


Please post your temps here and how silent it is. For me that's one of nicest looking cards out there.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Please post your temps here and how silent it is. For me that's one of nicest looking cards out there.


more pics sir


----------



## Merranza

Finally pulled the trigger on the Gigabyte GTX 980 ti G1.

It seems I've won the lottery as far as coil whine goes up to now. I hear absolutely nothing either in idling or under load.

Cooling seems to work flawlessly and card temperatures are the same as all the reviewers report (70C under load, idling in low 40's, fans start at 60C, etc.).

I'd like to get your opinion on my firestrike (regular) results up to now.

I'm running an i7-4790k (stock clocks for now). Powered on a Corsair AX860. ASIC is at 70,4% for all that matters

I haven't pushed the card over factory OC mode yet here are the results I'm getting up to now.

Gaming mode (Guru)
Graphics 18864
Physics 11608
Overall 14842

OC mode (Guru)
Graphics 19210
Physics 11634
Overall 14997

From what I'm reading all over the reviews, I seem to be on the low side a bit. Though not overclocking my CPU might influence graphic score too?


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> Please post your temps here and how silent it is. For me that's one of nicest looking cards out there.




Here it is after folding for about 20-30 minutes. Stock BIOS/Voltage/everything. 62°C at ~23°C ambient. I can't hear the fans at all, just at about 60% they become audible.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> more pics sir


I only have a potato phone, but here you go:


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> From what I'm reading all over the reviews, I seem to be on the low side a bit. Though not overclocking my CPU might influence graphic score too?


No, the only thing that can influence graphics scores is using an extremely old CPU like a Pentium 4 or the PCIe bus width (if you're using x4/x8/x16). I get 20.5K graphics score with a 1500MHz core clock and 8GHz memory clock. The GFX tests are set to fully stress the GPU core and VRAM, vs. the CPU. Physics is the opposite.


----------



## xg4m3

That Platimum look so sexy







Im sooo jelly now


----------



## Merranza

Thank you very much for the precision.

Aside from minor aesthetic details ("silent" and "stop" leds are pure white but a bit uneven and "windforce" led set to white has a little blueish tint) the card has absolutely no coil whine and cools very efficiently so before calling it a bad performer, I want to make sure I'm reading the results right.

If anybody else that has a G1 gtx 980 ti can give me their numbers, it would be really appreciated.

I know almost all gtx 980ti whatever the brand is reach pretty much the same OC potential so I'll push my card too as close as 1500 as I can and see what I get in terms of results.


----------



## xg4m3

That temperature is with how many fans inside your case?


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xg4m3*
> 
> That temperature is with how many fans inside your case?


Case is Lian Li PC-7FNW. I have 1x 140mm and 1x 120mm bequiet ShadowWings SW1 as intake (front) and 1x 120mm ShadowWings as exhaust. All case fans are PWM and are running at about 40-50%.

I didn't really had/took time to overclock the card or change fan profiles etc.
But at 100% fan speed the card is more quiet than a reference blower style cooler









I waited for the Matrix because its drop dead gorgeous. And with stock BIOS boosting to 1430MHz i think it'll perform very well.. Tomorrow i will probably have time for some overclocking and benching. If you wan't i will provide you with more data.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Finally pulled the trigger on the Gigabyte GTX 980 ti G1.
> 
> It seems I've won the lottery as far as coil whine goes up to now. I hear absolutely nothing either in idling or under load.
> 
> Cooling seems to work flawlessly and card temperatures are the same as all the reviewers report (70C under load, idling in low 40's, fans start at 60C, etc.).
> 
> I'd like to get your opinion on my firestrike (regular) results up to now.
> 
> I'm running an i7-4790k (stock clocks for now). Powered on a Corsair AX860. ASIC is at 70,4% for all that matters
> 
> I haven't pushed the card over factory OC mode yet here are the results I'm getting up to now.
> 
> Gaming mode (Guru)
> Graphics 18864
> Physics 11608
> Overall 14842
> 
> OC mode (Guru)
> Graphics 19210
> Physics 11634
> Overall 14997
> 
> From what I'm reading all over the reviews, I seem to be on the low side a bit. Though not overclocking my CPU might influence graphic score too?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Thank you very much for the precision.
> 
> Aside from minor aesthetic details ("silent" and "stop" leds are pure white but a bit uneven and "windforce" led set to white has a little blueish tint) the card has absolutely no coil whine and cools very efficiently so before calling it a bad performer, I want to make sure I'm reading the results right.
> 
> If anybody else that has a G1 gtx 980 ti can give me their numbers, it would be really appreciated.
> 
> I know almost all gtx 980ti whatever the brand is reach pretty much the same OC potential so I'll push my card too as close as 1500 as I can and see what I get in terms of results.
Click to expand...

Hard to say if your G1 is a "clocker" or not until you start serious benching, most G1's will break 20K in Firestrike Graphics score. your prelims look OK. I would ditch OC Guru and use Afterburner or even PrecisionX ... AND then check out the G1 thread *HERE* and post screenshots like *HERE* ... hope that helps


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Hard to say if your G1 is a "clocker" or not until you start serious benching, most G1's will break 20K in Firestrike Graphics score. your prelims look OK. I would ditch OC Guru and use Afterburner or even PrecisionX ... AND then check out the G1 thread *HERE* and post screenshots like *HERE* ... hope that helps


Thank you so much. I'll read into that for sure and post those screenshots.

It's reassuring to know those prelims are within normal values


----------



## Nervoize

Genius, hit 8GHz memory stable









Validation: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=grv66, however my core is hitting 1447MHz but thats because via the MSI gaming app I enabled OC modus for GPU.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No, the only thing that can influence graphics scores is using an extremely old CPU like a Pentium 4 or the PCIe bus width (if you're using x4/x8/x16). I get 20.5K graphics score with a 1500MHz core clock and 8GHz memory clock. The GFX tests are set to fully stress the GPU core and VRAM, vs. the CPU. Physics is the opposite.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Hard to say if your G1 is a "clocker" or not until you start serious benching, most G1's will break 20K in Firestrike Graphics score. your prelims look OK. I would ditch OC Guru and use Afterburner or even PrecisionX ... AND then check out the G1 thread *HERE* and post screenshots like *HERE* ... hope that helps


Think I got myself a winner











I'm getting close to 21k graphics score in Firestrike. I've been able to push the card up to 1540 before I ran in 2 drivers crash and a system crash with a white screen. I dropped it back down to 1510-1515 to give some room.

Memory is going up to 8Ghz just fine. I'll try to push it some more tomorrow.

All this on stock voltage. Temperature never exceeded 72C. No coil whine, no aggressive fan noise.

This is my first time really pushing some overclocking on a GPU so I'm happy









I'll go with some CPU overclocking too eventually and see where I can get this Firestrike score.


----------



## pctechguyzach

Just got my block on.

So far max FS stable oc is 1580 mhz boost and 8000mhz memory asic 79


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Stable in what? ?

*Ops didnt see FS lol. Should run Heaven though, I could run 1599 in FS, but wasn't stable in gaming or Heaven.


----------



## pctechguyzach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Stable in what? ?
> 
> *Ops didnt see FS lol. Should run Heaven though, I could run 1599 in FS, but wasn't stable in gaming or Heaven.


I played witcher 3 for about 4 hours and no crash. Have not run heaven yet. Il try that shortly


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No, the only thing that can influence graphics scores is using an extremely old CPU like a Pentium 4 or the PCIe bus width (if you're using x4/x8/x16). I get 20.5K graphics score with a 1500MHz core clock and 8GHz memory clock. The GFX tests are set to fully stress the GPU core and VRAM, vs. the CPU. Physics is the opposite.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Hard to say if your G1 is a "clocker" or not until you start serious benching, most G1's will break 20K in Firestrike Graphics score. your prelims look OK. I would ditch OC Guru and use Afterburner or even PrecisionX ... AND then check out the G1 thread *HERE* and post screenshots like *HERE* ... hope that helps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Think I got myself a winner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting close to 21k graphics score in Firestrike. I've been able to push the card up to 1540 before I ran in 2 drivers crash and a system crash with a white screen. I dropped it back down to 1510-1515 to give some room.
> 
> Memory is going up to 8Ghz just fine. I'll try to push it some more tomorrow.
> 
> All this on stock voltage. Temperature never exceeded 72C. No coil whine, no aggressive fan noise.
> 
> This is my first time really pushing some overclocking on a GPU so I'm happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll go with some CPU overclocking too eventually and see where I can get this Firestrike score.
Click to expand...

1520MHz at stock volts ... Very nice!








Yours is well above average even for a G1, which all seem to reach 1500MHz even with low ASIC scores.
Keep reading ... Keep testing, your coming along fine! Next you'll want to try to get your load temps below 65c (custom fan profiles?) to address that throttling problem you will soon recognize


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Thank you very much for the precision.
> 
> Aside from minor aesthetic details ("silent" and "stop" leds are pure white but a bit uneven and "windforce" led set to white has a little blueish tint) the card has absolutely no coil whine and cools very efficiently so before calling it a bad performer, I want to make sure I'm reading the results right.
> 
> If anybody else that has a G1 gtx 980 ti can give me their numbers, it would be really appreciated.
> 
> I know almost all gtx 980ti whatever the brand is reach pretty much the same OC potential so I'll push my card too as close as 1500 as I can and see what I get in terms of results.


I'm at 1510Mhz , 8000Mhz memory and 0.075 over voltage... Highest temp I've seen is 67c on stress... Heaven score is 1505... 3Dmark score 18143


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> 1520MHz at stock volts ... Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yours is well above average even for a G1, which all seem to reach 1500MHz even with low ASIC scores.
> Keep reading ... Keep testing, your coming along fine! Next you'll want to try to get your load temps below 65c (custom fan profiles?) to address that throttling problem you will soon recognize


Thank you for encouraging me, it's really appreciated.

I've been able to squeeze in a bit more:



1533Mhz and still at 8002Mhz for the memory and stock voltage. Ran Heaven and Firestrike (21174 graphics score) without any problems.

Fan speed was at 60% though. I wonder how high I will need to push these to bring it back below 65c. Since Alpina is saying he never went higher than 67c, could it mean I have a very good raw performer but just an ok cooler? Beside max temp, the card really drops down fast in terms of temperature leading me to think it cools as good as it performs no? Could voltage help here?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Wheres the Heaven score?


----------



## zetoor85

Hello everyone - got this Asus 980 TI OC with a B2 version of the bios - i tryed up the powerlimit to 120% but still run into a wall at 1550mhz - ram goes 8500mhz roughly

Im on watercooling  card is cold and cool !!

http://www.filedropper.com/strixb2original

anyone wants to tweak my bios? its the stock one with 110% TDP% - my max voltage is 1.230 and i max her out around 1550mhz - wish i could push voltage too 1.284, and tdp to maybe 125/130%. but meh







i flashed my 970 5 times, and i allways screw things up







i understand how to use the bios tweaker and everything, but still i fail !


----------



## NoodleGTS

Hey guys, quick question:

Sometimes I'm playing a game and my screen freezes and I get little red colored squares all over my screen and weird discolorations.

This happens during StarCraft 2 which is not that graphically taxing. But I can max out Heaven benchmark and 3DMark looping continuously for a while on these settings.

Help?

EDIT - cards are overclocked, but not that much. +200ish on the core and +400 ish on the memory. +87mv.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Hey guys, quick question:
> 
> Sometimes I'm playing a game and my screen freezes and I get little red colored squares all over my screen and weird discolorations.
> 
> This happens during StarCraft 2 which is not that graphically taxing. But I can max out Heaven benchmark and 3DMark looping continuously for a while on these settings.
> 
> Help?
> 
> EDIT - cards are overclocked, but not that much. +200ish on the core and +400 ish on the memory. +87mv.


Memory, might not be taxing but it's making it show an issue somehow. I'd back the memory down 50Mhz or 100MHz and see if it stops, it probably will.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Memory, might not be taxing but it's making it show an issue somehow. I'd back the memory down 50Mhz or 100MHz and see if it stops, it probably will.


Ok, thanks.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Hello everyone - got this Asus 980 TI OC with a B2 version of the bios - i tryed up the powerlimit to 120% but still run into a wall at 1550mhz - ram goes 8500mhz roughly
> 
> Im on watercooling  card is cold and cool !!
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/strixb2original
> 
> anyone wants to tweak my bios? its the stock one with 110% TDP% - my max voltage is 1.230 and i max her out around 1550mhz - wish i could push voltage too 1.284, and tdp to maybe 125/130%. but meh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i flashed my 970 5 times, and i allways screw things up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i understand how to use the bios tweaker and everything, but still i fail !


I can after work if nobody does before then. Stable in what exactly? Dont believe I've seen any exceptionally good ocing cards here hit past 1535 at 1.23mV.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I can after work if nobody does before then. Stable in what exactly? Dont believe I've seen any exceptionally good ocing cards here hit past 1535 at 1.23mV.


hello sir  Mr-Dark allready modded my stock bios today thank you anyways! feel free to mod thoe









anyways back to your question about my overclock on this card - yes im doing 1545mhz on stock bios







and yes im even doing 8500mhz on the ram stock bios aswell, i can loop the card in firestrike without problems, i allso play battlefront maxed out in 1440p  heavens benchmark from unique runs flawless to - i dont even get any artifacts - im happy with this card, the asic is 75,4%.

anyways with mr -dark bios i went ham, got her true firestrike making massive 22225 graphics score  for me that seems huge - but okay card ran 1575mhz core - 8500 ram -

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9627369

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9627105

both of theese is made with Mr-Dark bios 

here is a good run with my stock bios ( limited to 1.230volt ) !!

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9553749

theese asus cards do so well, i even had 2 msi lightnings . both struggle to do 1480mhz core lol


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> I can after work if nobody does before then. Stable in what exactly? Dont believe I've seen any exceptionally good ocing cards here hit past 1535 at 1.23mV.


My 980 Ti Hybrid was Stable in Battlefield 4 @ 1550 with stock voltage.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> hello sir  Mr-Dark allready modded my stock bios today thank you anyways! feel free to mod thoe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways back to your question about my overclock on this card - yes im doing 1545mhz on stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes im even doing 8500mhz on the ram stock bios aswell, i can loop the card in firestrike without problems, i allso play battlefront maxed out in 1440p  heavens benchmark from unique runs flawless to - i dont even get any artifacts - im happy with this card, the asic is 75,4%.
> 
> anyways with mr -dark bios i went ham, got her true firestrike making massive 22225 graphics score  for me that seems huge - but okay card ran 1575mhz core - 8500 ram -
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9627369
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9627105
> 
> both of theese is made with Mr-Dark bios
> 
> here is a good run with my stock bios ( limited to 1.230volt ) !!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9553749
> 
> theese asus cards do so well, i even had 2 msi lightnings . both struggle to do 1480mhz core lol


Maxed the voltage/highest stable clock for the 22225? I got my MSI to 22600 GPU score, no CPU overclock @1590/8000.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Maxed the voltage/highest stable clock for the 22225? I got my MSI to 22600 GPU score, no CPU overclock @1590/8000.


Hello Sir  thats a beast scorer what motherboard are you on?

remind you im runing a old system hehe  i should be able to push more but didnt spend more time for this night hehe









volt i goes up to 1.274 what i requested mr dark to do cause i figured most cards are hardware locked at that voltage







but i might try get a bios with 1.3volt and see if i can go higher than 1575mhz core !


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> My 980 Ti Hybrid was Stable in Battlefield 4 @ 1550 with stock voltage.


Stable in Heaven also? Maybe i missed all these stock voltage people lol. I've just seen the people hitting 1600 not breaking 1535 on stock voltage. I once thought i was stable at 1545 stock voltage from FS(horrible stability checker)& Gaming. Ran Heaven once and crashed, even Heaven for a few hours after dropping til i got another crash. Eventually brought down to 1500 til fully stable for hours. How people decide whats stable and not will always be undecided, or how long and what program.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Hello Sir  thats a beast scorer what motherboard are you on?
> 
> remind you im runing a old system hehe  i should be able to push more but didnt spend more time for this night hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> volt i goes up to 1.274 what i requested mr dark to do cause i figured most cards are hardware locked at that voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i might try get a bios with 1.3volt and see if i can go higher than 1575mhz core !


So max voltage you couldnt go past 1575 your saying? Your vram is 500 more them mine. Awkwardly it didnt translate into your score though and benchiez love memory overclocks. Hmm. Curious, run Heaven at [email protected] and report back. Naturally Heaven requires a 10-15Mhz drop for stability over FS. Tested it many times.

Mobo is a Gryphon Z87 & 4670k stock/[email protected]


----------



## bluedevil

Anyone got a stock cooler I can buy? Need it for a project.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> So max voltage you couldnt go past 1575 your saying? Your vram is 500 more them mine. Awkwardly it didnt translate into your score though and benchiez love memory overclocks. Hmm. Curious, run Heaven at [email protected] and report back. Naturally Heaven requires a 10-15Mhz drop for stability over FS. Tested it many times.
> 
> Mobo is a Gryphon Z87 & 4670k stock/[email protected]


im back on my normal bios again cause i do 1545mhz with 1.230 volt







but i can pm you another day then i spend some more time, next step will be 1.3volt if i can, since im on water np


----------



## D3LTA9

Does anyone know what the voltage limit is on the Ln2 bios on a 980ti classified is? Precision X theoretically allows me to set up to 1.3v but on doing so I still never get more than 1.2v. In fact, the voltage control seems to go a bit crazy when I do try set 1.3v and actually fluctuates heaps causing crashes due to undervolting. May have just not increased power targets enough though but didn't seem to be hard up them.

Do I need to mod the bios to get more than 1.2v? Fairly accustomed to tweaking Kepler bios' but haven't had a play around with any Maxwell cards until now.

So far still pretty happy as I can tune in a comfy 1500mhz on the core at 1.2v and card temps are mid 30's max on water without even pushing fan profiles. Knew Maxwell was much more efficient than Kepler but didn't realise just how cold they run. About to add another 980ti classy to my loop though so the extra heat dissipation no doubt will push temps a bit more.

Cheers for any input.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D3LTA9*
> 
> Does anyone know what the voltage limit is on the Ln2 bios on a 980ti classified is? Precision X theoretically allows me to set up to 1.3v but on doing so I still never get more than 1.2v. In fact, the voltage control seems to go a bit crazy when I do try set 1.3v and actually fluctuates heaps causing crashes due to undervolting. May have just not increased power targets enough though but didn't seem to be hard up them.
> 
> Do I need to mod the bios to get more than 1.2v? Fairly accustomed to tweaking Kepler bios' but haven't had a play around with any Maxwell cards until now.
> 
> So far still pretty happy as I can tune in a comfy 1500mhz on the core at 1.2v and card temps are mid 30's max on water without even pushing fan profiles. Knew Maxwell was much more efficient than Kepler but didn't realise just how cold they run. About to add another 980ti classy to my loop though so the extra heat dissipation no doubt will push temps a bit more.
> 
> Cheers for any input.


use PX with Kboost and overBOOST. overvoltage w/enable but don't use just that! PX seems to want to crash re-enabling the driver after selecting Kboost w/win10 but just restart it.

or use the classy tool ver.2.1.2 found *HERE*

most times there is no need to go above 1.25 - 1.28 w/maxwell on air or water. you can find better answers on the classy thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_50


----------



## maynard14

hi guys, heres my oc on my g1 980 ti with 72 asic and heres my stable oc on stock voltage @ 1471 core clock but throttles to 1458


----------



## xr33cex

Hi wondering how high anyone has been able to over clock the EVGA 980 TI SC+ ACX 2.0 + 1102 base 1190 boost.
System:
Dell xps 8700
Intel i7-4790
12gb ddr3 1600mhz Ram
1TB Seagate HDD
EVGA 1000w platinum

Im using PrecisionX and So far for a stable overclock I've reached 1490 core 3650 memory with voltage increase 18mv. I've been able to get it up to 1578 core 3750 memory 31mv increase. But after maybe 15 min of arkahm knight (I know it's not the best game to test with) the game crashes and closes, usually everything's okay but sometimes my core clock will get stuck at 595 and I'll have to reboot. Any suggestion or is this all I can get out of the card??


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Use Heaven for testing.
The card is protecting itself when it sits at 595, happens after a hard overclock crash. It returns eventually without restarting. 18mV to 31mV wouldn't net you a 80Mhz difference anyway, use a OSD to monitor actual voltage as the voltage changes in steps, not exact amounts set from the oc utility.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi guys, heres my oc on my g1 980 ti with 72 asic and heres my stable oc on stock voltage @ 1471 core clock but throttles to 1458


It's nice too see how the 980ti simply rips apart that benchmark (even at stock clocks). The site says you get "extremely high" at a score of 7000+. I mean, that gpu combined with a decent system gives you close to 2.5 times the highest rating









Oh and at the light of your result, resolution seems to influence the score since I've had pretty much the same score you have with a 1523 core clock at 1680x1050.


----------



## xr33cex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Use Heaven for testing.
> The card is protecting itself when it sits at 595, happens after a hard overclock crash. It returns eventually without restarting. 18mV to 31mV wouldn't net you a 80Mhz difference anyway, use a OSD to monitor actual voltage as the voltage changes in steps, not exact amounts set from the oc utility.


Thanks for the response, I left the card alone for a bit after it crashed and it did return on its own, I enabled gpu voltage to show up on the OSD, I'm gunna run some tests with heaven and see if I can get a higher overclock that's stable.
Will post results thanks for the info!


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Stable in Heaven also? Maybe i missed all these stock voltage people lol. I've just seen the people hitting 1600 not breaking 1535 on stock voltage. I once thought i was stable at 1545 stock voltage from FS(horrible stability checker)& Gaming. Ran Heaven once and crashed, even Heaven for a few hours after dropping til i got another crash. Eventually brought down to 1500 til fully stable for hours. How people decide whats stable and not will always be undecided, or how long and what program.


Same here. I've been able to break the 1520 and even 1540 barrier on specific benchmarks like FS and heaven but trying to stay stable in long runs of games (Planetside 2 and such) forced me to drop back down to 1500-1505.


----------



## max883

MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6GB. ASIC 77.8%









Powertarget 120% = 330w
Core: 1450mhz
mem: 7400mhz
Volt: 1.137v

using presision X. Max temp 69.c max fann 55% silent. Tested Witcher 3 and Far cry 4 in 4K with max settings. as those games are the most intensive for the gpu ive seen.

I wouldt like to apply some CLU but i dont now if its safe to use it one the msi Cooler as it is aliminium.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> It's nice too see how the 980ti simply rips apart that benchmark (even at stock clocks). The site says you get "extremely high" at a score of 7000+. I mean, that gpu combined with a decent system gives you close to 2.5 times the highest rating
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and at the light of your result, resolution seems to influence the score since I've had pretty much the same score you have with a 1523 core clock at 1680x1050.


Thank you sir..yes 980 ti is really an impressive card even at stock clocks.. but free boost will never hurt.. haha. Im still ocing my 980 ti g1 memory.. and the most stable oc with increase voltage..

What score did u get with ur 980 ti? On ff 14


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Same here. I've been able to break the 1520 and even 1540 barrier on specific benchmarks like FS and heaven but trying to stay stable in long runs of games (Planetside 2 and such) forced me to drop back down to 1500-1505.


Right. Hard to determine stability these days. I just didnt bother trying to find the sweet spot. [email protected] was fine for daily use. I know for a fact i top out at [email protected] though granted i could hit 1600 on FS with my fingers crossed which makes me never use it as a stability checker every again. But bench queen program, for sure. I don't doubt peoples clocks, but from what I've seen nobody hits such high clocks fully stable on stock voltage, unless they arent maxing out a bench or game to pull it off.


----------



## amstech

I might consider a 980TI if my CPU can push it well enough.


----------



## zetoor85

played with theese settings for some hours had no problems

stock bios


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

@1.187mV?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amstech*
> 
> I might consider a 980TI if my CPU can push it well enough.


What games have you seen that bottleneck your i7 930 at 4.0GHz? I would think that is a very viable CPU to extract nearly all if not all performance from the 980 TI. I can't imagine the drivers being that much of a CPU bottleneck.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Thank you sir..yes 980 ti is really an impressive card even at stock clocks.. but free boost will never hurt.. haha. Im still ocing my 980 ti g1 memory.. and the most stable oc with increase voltage..
> 
> What score did u get with ur 980 ti? On ff 14


I know what you mean. 17523 was my score on FF


----------



## uscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I know what you mean. 17523 was my score on FF


heres my score, it seems quite high, i use OC guru to overclock, i only set gpu +84 , which boosts to around 1467mhz, but if temp goes past 76 or so c it goes to 1450mhz boost, even if i reaches 91c it stays at 1450mhz , i even set the fans manually to very low so i can see how much it throttles, but when im gaming it reaches 70-74c depending on game and cpu usuage as the case fans also spin up so mostly stays around 1467mhz boost, when doing only GPU stressed benchmarks with hardly any cpu, it gets hotter as the case fans dont spin up,, i think i could maybe push abit more, but my target was to get to boost 1450mhz and dont really gonna notice the difference to 1500mhz from 1450mhz in real like usage , asic is 79.8%

6700K @4.5GHz
Gigabyte G1 980Ti Boost @ around 1467mhz / Memory @ 1950 / 7800mhz
359.06
1080p

Score: 20238
Average Frame Rate: 152.122
Performance: Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward Benchmark
Tested on: 06/12/2015 17:56:06
Score: 20238
Average Frame Rate: 152.122
Performance: Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
Loading Times by Scene
Scene #1 0.939 sec
Scene #2 4.158 sec
Scene #3 3.131 sec
Scene #4 2.890 sec
Scene #5 2.716 sec
Scene #6 1.110 sec
Total Loading Time 14.945 sec

DAT:s20151206175606.dat

Screen Size: 1920x1080
Screen Mode: Full Screen
DirectX Version: 11
Graphics Presets: Preset: Maximum
General
-Wet Surface Effects: Enabled
-Occlusion Culling: Disabled
-LOD on Distant Objects: Disabled
-Real-time Reflections: Highest Quality (DirectX 11 Only)
-Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing): FXAA
-Transparent Lighting Quality: High
-Grass Quality: High
-Background Tessellation: High Quality
-Water Tessellation: High Quality
Shadows
-Self: Display
-Other NPCs: Display
Shadow Quality
-LOD on Shadows: Disabled
-Shadow Resolution: High - 2048p
-Shadow Cascading: Best
-Shadow Softening: Strong
Texture Detail
-Texture Filtering: Anisotropic
-Anisotropic Filtering: x16
Movement Physics
-Self: Full
-Other NPCs: Full
Effects
-Limb Darkening: Enabled
-Radial Blur: Enabled
-Screen Space Ambient Occlusion: HBAO+: High Quality (DirectX 11 Only)
-Glare: Normal
Cinematic Cutscenes
-Depth of Field: Enabled

System
Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (10240.th1_st1.151104-1714)
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
16310.355MB
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti (VRAM 3072 MB) 10.18.0013.5906

Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn (Windows version) and FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward (Windows version) will run on your system.

FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward Official Website http://eu.finalfantasyxiv.com/pr/
(C) 2010-2015 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.

Share Results
Type 1
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV Score: 20238 1920x1080 Preset 1 DX11 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
Type 2
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV Score: 20238 1920x1080 Preset 1 DirectX11 Full Screen NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
Type 3
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV 1920x1080 Preset 1 DirectX11 Score: 20238 Extremely High
Type 4
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV 1920x1080 Preset 1 DirectX11 Full Screen Score: 20238
Full Results
FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward Benchmark
Score: 20238 Extremely High
1920x1080 Preset 1 DirectX11 Full Screen
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uscool*
> 
> heres my score, it seems quite high, i use OC guru to overclock, i only set gpu +84 , which boosts to around 1467mhz, but if temp goes past 76 or so c it goes to 1450mhz boost, even if i reaches 91c it stays at 1450mhz , i even set the fans manually to very low so i can see how much it throttles, but when im gaming it reaches 70-74c depending on game and cpu usuage as the case fans also spin up so mostly stays around 1467mhz boost, when doing only GPU stressed benchmarks with hardly any cpu, it gets hotter as the case fans dont spin up,, i think i could maybe push abit more, but my target was to get to boost 1450mhz and dont really gonna notice the difference to 1500mhz from 1450mhz in real like usage , asic is 79.8%
> 
> 6700K @4.5GHz
> Gigabyte G1 980Ti Boost @ around 1467mhz / Memory @ 1950 / 7800mhz
> 359.06
> 1080p
> 
> Score: 20238
> Average Frame Rate: 152.122
> Performance: Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward Benchmark
> Tested on: 06/12/2015 17:56:06
> Score: 20238
> Average Frame Rate: 152.122
> Performance: Extremely High
> -Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.
> Loading Times by Scene
> Scene #1 0.939 sec
> Scene #2 4.158 sec
> Scene #3 3.131 sec
> Scene #4 2.890 sec
> Scene #5 2.716 sec
> Scene #6 1.110 sec
> Total Loading Time 14.945 sec
> 
> DAT:s20151206175606.dat
> 
> Screen Size: 1920x1080
> Screen Mode: Full Screen
> DirectX Version: 11
> Graphics Presets: Preset: Maximum
> General
> -Wet Surface Effects: Enabled
> -Occlusion Culling: Disabled
> -LOD on Distant Objects: Disabled
> -Real-time Reflections: Highest Quality (DirectX 11 Only)
> -Edge Smoothing (Anti-aliasing): FXAA
> -Transparent Lighting Quality: High
> -Grass Quality: High
> -Background Tessellation: High Quality
> -Water Tessellation: High Quality
> Shadows
> -Self: Display
> -Other NPCs: Display
> Shadow Quality
> -LOD on Shadows: Disabled
> -Shadow Resolution: High - 2048p
> -Shadow Cascading: Best
> -Shadow Softening: Strong
> Texture Detail
> -Texture Filtering: Anisotropic
> -Anisotropic Filtering: x16
> Movement Physics
> -Self: Full
> -Other NPCs: Full
> Effects
> -Limb Darkening: Enabled
> -Radial Blur: Enabled
> -Screen Space Ambient Occlusion: HBAO+: High Quality (DirectX 11 Only)
> -Glare: Normal
> Cinematic Cutscenes
> -Depth of Field: Enabled
> 
> System
> Windows 10 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200) (10240.th1_st1.151104-1714)
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
> 16310.355MB
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti (VRAM 3072 MB) 10.18.0013.5906
> 
> Benchmark results do not provide any guarantee FINAL FANTASY XIV: A Realm Reborn (Windows version) and FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward (Windows version) will run on your system.
> 
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward Official Website http://eu.finalfantasyxiv.com/pr/
> (C) 2010-2015 SQUARE ENIX CO., LTD. All Rights Reserved.
> 
> Share Results
> Type 1
> http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV Score: 20238 1920x1080 Preset 1 DX11 Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
> Type 2
> http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV Score: 20238 1920x1080 Preset 1 DirectX11 Full Screen NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
> Type 3
> http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV 1920x1080 Preset 1 DirectX11 Score: 20238 Extremely High
> Type 4
> http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV 1920x1080 Preset 1 DirectX11 Full Screen Score: 20238
> Full Results
> FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward Benchmark
> Score: 20238 Extremely High
> 1920x1080 Preset 1 DirectX11 Full Screen
> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700K CPU @ 4.00GHz
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
> http://sqex.to/ffxiv_bench_eu #FFXIV


Can You Run Fire-strike and post results?


----------



## uscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Can You Run Fire-strike and post results?


link to it and settings to use , thanks


----------



## uscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Can You Run Fire-strike and post results?


heres score, CPU @ 4.5ghz , GPU 1476mhz boost - 7700 memory

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9646145


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uscool*
> 
> heres score, CPU @ 4.5ghz , GPU 1476mhz boost - 7700 memory
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9646145


nice here is mine



6700k kicking ass with all the benchmark


----------



## EarlZ

Anyone here have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti? I seem to be having issues with controlling the LED using the OC GURUII v1.92


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Anyone here have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti? I seem to be having issues with controlling the LED using the OC GURUII v1.92


mine also have issue with the software oc guru, im using the cd version that comes with the card coz i already tried the 1.92 its more buggy than the 1.72 i think, i could not lock it to the color i want with the driver 359.06


----------



## EarlZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EarlZ*
> 
> Anyone here have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980Ti? I seem to be having issues with controlling the LED using the OC GURUII v1.92
> 
> 
> 
> mine also have issue with the software oc guru, im using the cd version that comes with the card coz i already tried the 1.92 its more buggy than the 1.72 i think, i could not lock it to the color i want with the driver 359.06
Click to expand...

Can I ask for a copy of that 1.72? I dont have a DVD drive so I cannot use the disk.


----------



## BURGER4life

Thought only kingpins have sammy memory


----------



## white owl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> 
> 
> Thought only kingpins have sammy memory


Lots of EVGA cards do. Gigabyte G1 does (many of them).
Some ASUS I think.
The lightning is the one that doesn't AFAIK, unless you happen to be jayz2cents and overclock with software on air.


----------



## hertz9753

That is the EVGA 4991 that I talking about on that other thread @white owl. I can go higher on the stock bios but it is a 24/7 folder and I need it to be stable when I get one of those hard to fold WU's.

I do my fair share of reading about GPU's but I also buy and test them and not all of them have been from that company. I probably have 10+ cards floating around on OCN.


----------



## Dradus

I'll finally be ready to make my purchase Friday, I've been watching 980 ti prices go up and up over the last month as I've been saving up to buy one. Makes me shed a tear. Classified just went up $30, Hybrid went up $40. Guess I'll just have to pony up the dough. I've been waiting for so long already that I'm not willing to wait even longer for a deal to come around.


----------



## Scruffeh

I just replaced my G10 + H75 combo with G10 + X61 combo, and went from 57 degrees to 46 degress when gaming (overclocked)

Quite happy

My card is an MSI 980ti G6


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> nice here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k kicking ass with all the benchmark


6700k seems nice yes - but i still get higher gfx scorer with an 4 year old cpu


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

Graphics Score is really CPU independent.

The only thing that can affect that is the Link Speed. Either PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 or X8 vs X16.

Some cards just score better.


----------



## bluedevil

Hey guys , quick question. Is it possible to use a stock blower fan off a gtx 980 on a 980 Ti model? Trying to find a stock hsf that works on my reference 980 Ti.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Graphics Score is really CPU independent.
> 
> The only thing that can affect that is the Link Speed. Either PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 or X8 vs X16.
> 
> Some cards just score better.


try and install an old e6600 and run firestrike - you say cpu has nothing to say?? just try find 980ti card that get good gfx scorer with an old core2duo - goodluck mmm


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> try and install an old e6600 and run firestrike - you say cpu has nothing to say?? just try find 980ti card that get good gfx scorer with an old core2duo - goodluck mmm
> 
> TBH you can stick your "cpu independent" up where the sun dont shine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ofc cpu plays a role *** are you talking about, even if you look at gfx scorer only cpu still have alot to say.


Try to be smarter next time you throw a statement like that.

Think of something more realistic. No one will put a $700+ GPU on a system that costs 20 bucks nowadays. Nice way of referring yourself as a smart guy.

To give you something more possible to ponder,

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5196034/fs/5230732

That's a very good clocked 5930K vs a very good clocked AMD FX.

A PCIe gen 3.0 vs 2.0 at X16.

Take your intelligent sounding idiotic logic somewhere boy.

If you can install your GPU to a system with your mentioned CPU, go back and post it here.

Opps. You can't! So give your head a better workout.

Trying to edit your post to appear more civilized won't help.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Just a quick question.
Would a Corsair AX1200I be enough for 3 way SLI 980 TI?


----------



## uscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 6700k seems nice yes - but i still get higher gfx scorer with an 4 year old cpu


my gpu clocks are lower







still playing with clocks


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> Would a Corsair AX1200I be enough for 3 way SLI 980 TI?


Yes. I pull 650 full system at plug about 550 at the ps side. Im running my 2700k at 5Ghz card tdp bunped up and card running at 1500Mhz 1.271v. Id say you'd probably pull 900 at ps, 1000 wall socket.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uscool*
> 
> heres score, CPU @ 4.5ghz , GPU 1476mhz boost - 7700 memory
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9646145


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> nice here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k kicking ass with all the benchmark


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 6700k seems nice yes - but i still get higher gfx scorer with an 4 year old cpu


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> lol.
> 
> Graphics Score is really CPU independent.
> 
> The only thing that can affect that is the Link Speed. Either PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 or X8 vs X16.
> 
> Some cards just score better.


I got y'all beat ?


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I got y'all beat ?


pretty blurry cant even see what it says lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> try and install an old e6600 and run firestrike - you say cpu has nothing to say?? just try find 980ti card that get good gfx scorer with an old core2duo - goodluck mmm


Im unsure how a core2duo relates to your 4/8 core [email protected] Cpus have been a cash grab for awhile, no inovation besides wasting it on igpus. So Id hope your 4/8 [email protected] & 1545?Mhz Gpu would translate into a better gpu score over his 4/8 [email protected] and 1476Mhz Gpu. ?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> ****z blurry af lol
> Im unsure how a core2duo relates to your 4/8 core [email protected] Cpus have been a cash grab for awhile, no inovation besides wasting it on igpus. So Id hope your 4/8 [email protected] & 1545?Mhz Gpu would translate into a better gpu score over his 4/8 [email protected] and 1476Mhz Gpu. ?


haha. your right. for some reason when i upload from my phone it comes out blurry.... ill repost it from my PC.



yea its the same... oh well


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Whats cpu oc and gpu oc. Gpu score?


----------



## mus1mus

You got us all beaten?









It's no surprise if you did. But the pic shows nothing clear of a clear indication that you did. Nor referred to your run.









Seriously, my score was standing since June. 6 months past, improvements seemed slow. Lets move along.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 6700k seems nice yes - but i still get higher gfx scorer with an 4 year old cpu


No no lets continue lol.
[email protected] seems nice, but i still get a higher gfx score with a i5 4670k stock clocked. ?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Whats cpu oc and gpu oc. Gpu score?


5820K, 4.4GHZ @ 1.315v corsair dom platinum ddr4 3000 C15..
980TI G1, 1511mhz 8000 memory
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You got us all beaten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no surprise if you did. But the pic shows nothing clear of a clear indication that you did. Nor referred to your run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, my score was standing since June. 6 months past, improvements seemed slow. Lets move along.


ill post a better picture. either way im happy with my score.


----------



## mus1mus

21K graphics, you should.
22K, musy be very good.
23K, you're in for something special.


----------



## Alpina 7




----------



## uscool

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You got us all beaten?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's no surprise if you did. But the pic shows nothing clear of a clear indication that you did. Nor referred to your run.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, my score was standing since June. 6 months past, improvements seemed slow. Lets move along.


to be serious depends on what you use it for and what budget, i just game and rest is just general usage, and even if i left on all on stock aint gonna notice a big difference when gaming, overclock for me is like a free speed to be had even if i dont need it


----------



## fyzzz

My max fs score: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6672760, i also have a higher fs score, but the cpu wasn't recognized, http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6700655


----------



## bluedevil

So nobody wants to sell the stock blower HSF for the 980 Ti?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So nobody wants to sell the stock blower HSF for the 980 Ti?


What's that?

I'm going to water cool my 980TI g1 next month and will be taking off the stock cooler is why I was wondering.


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> What's that?
> 
> I'm going to water cool my 980TI g1 next month and will be taking off the stock cooler is why I was wondering.


He's referring to the stock Nvidia blower style cooler i guess:


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> He's referring to the stock Nvidia blower style cooler i guess:


ahh ok


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> He's referring to the stock Nvidia blower style cooler i guess:


yep that's it!


----------



## pctechguyzach

Great score! @Alpina 7

after a couple hours of tweaking i am at your heels http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6758301

FS score of 18094, graphics 22352, physics 13848

My oc is [email protected], [email protected] / 8600. (+100/800)

Give me a couple hours and i will update my score.

trying for 5ghz @1.315 and 1ghz mem clock


----------



## InvisibleMatrix

Can the people with evga 980ti sc+ post their bios ? I flashed the gtx 980ti sc max air bios and now the gpu doesnt boot, the evga led logo turns off and a red light on the motherboard is seen. Is that a bad bios flash? thanks


----------



## HAL900

nope


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InvisibleMatrix*
> 
> Can the people with evga 980ti sc+ post their bios ? I flashed the gtx 980ti sc max air bios and now the gpu doesnt boot, the evga led logo turns off and a red light on the motherboard is seen. Is that a bad bios flash? thanks


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/175026/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150609.html


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pctechguyzach*
> 
> Great score! @Alpina 7
> 
> after a couple hours of tweaking i am at your heels http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6758301
> 
> FS score of 18094, graphics 22352, physics 13848
> 
> My oc is [email protected], [email protected] / 8150. (+100/800)
> 
> Give me a couple hours and i will update my score.
> 
> trying for 5ghz @1.315 and 1ghz mem clock


You have a goldlike 4790k, mine barely hit 4.8


----------



## looniam

gotta give this cat some credit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InvisibleMatrix*
> 
> Can the people with evga 980ti sc+ post their bios ? I flashed the gtx 980ti sc max air bios and now the gpu doesnt boot, the evga led logo turns off and a red light on the motherboard is seen. Is that a bad bios flash? thanks


after posting that, they went through the thread and found i had the same bios *84.00.41.00.90* in a screen shot of MBT i posted and asked nicely for it in a PM. while trying not to sound like a . . . . methinks its a good example that there is almost always something you can do to help yourself while waiting for help.
( pppssst, its called _effort_ )

plus it leads me to continue to wonder if the newer SC+ cards w/sammy ram might not take kindly to an older modded bios. afaik, sammy ram has tighter timings - at least w/KPEs.


----------



## uniwarking

I'm hoping one of you can help me understand the specs/performance on this card.

I have the MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G. The advertised boost clock is 1228MHz or 1270MHz (OC Mode). What I'm actually seeing is 1354MHz or 1392MHz (OC Mode). Why is this, what am I missing?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> gotta give this cat some credit:
> after posting that, they went through the thread and found i had the same bios *84.00.41.00.90* in a screen shot of MBT i posted and asked nicely for it in a PM. while trying not to sound like a . . . . methinks its a good example that there is almost always something you can do to help yourself while waiting for help.
> ( pppssst, its called _effort_ )
> 
> plus it leads me to continue to wonder if the newer SC+ cards w/sammy ram might not take kindly to an older modded bios. afaik, sammy ram has tighter timings - at least w/KPEs.


Can you post your default bios 84.00.41.00.90? Its not listed anywhere


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Can you post your default bios 84.00.41.00.90? Its not listed anywhere


 GM200.zip 147k .zip file


i'm just too lazy to flash back from my modded and use gpu-z to upload to TPU data base.







(hate rebooting w/o an ssd)


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *uniwarking*
> 
> I'm hoping one of you can help me understand the specs/performance on this card.
> 
> I have the MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G. The advertised boost clock is 1228MHz or 1270MHz (OC Mode). What I'm actually seeing is 1354MHz or 1392MHz (OC Mode). Why is this, what am I missing?


1228-1270 clock speed
1354-1392 Boost 2.0

Read up on Nvidia Boost 2.0.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> GM200.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> i'm just too lazy to flash back from my modded and use gpu-z to upload to TPU data base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (hate rebooting w/o an ssd)


Thanks, this is for a SC+ with Subsystem Id: 3842 4995 correct? If you dont know, the last 4 digits is in the model number, ie 06G-P4-*4995*-RX.

Also do you have samsung or hynix memory?


----------



## Roxborough

Hey guys,

Just recently got my Zotac AMP Extreme! And it is an absolute beast. Managed to get 1450mhz out of it with ease. Not sure I want to push it past that, but we shall see.


----------



## ratskrone

today recieved new cards and noticed also BIOS 84.00.41.00.90. Is there a new Mod Bios out yet ?


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pctechguyzach*
> 
> [email protected] / 8150. (+100/800)


*1530/8600


----------



## ratskrone

just made my own. Simple Mod Bios with only more Power Target based on the 980ti-SC-425.rom for *BIOS 84.00.41.00.90*
Zero Fan also works fine.

use at your own risk

http://www.file-upload.net/download-11112774/980tiMODfrSamsung.rom.html


----------



## pctechguyzach

yup my bad. brain fart


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Thanks, this is for a SC+ with Subsystem Id: 3842 4995 correct? If you dont know, the last 4 digits is in the model number, ie 06G-P4-*4995*-RX.
> 
> Also do you have samsung or hynix memory?


yep (well actually the 4995-*KR* you got a refurb?) and it has sammy.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yep (well actually the 4995-*KR* you got a refurb?) and it has sammy.


Thanks,
and no just an example i found online. Mines just a standard SC, ive flashed the SC+ bios and modded. Every time you change the bios with a different subsystem, you have to reinstall drivers. SC+ bios i have is also 4995, that's why i asked. Hopefully this one has hynix support. Guess ill find out


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Hopefully this one has hynix support. *Guess ill find out*


^ you whacky crazy guy!


----------



## TakeshySun

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID GAMING

Hi all, i've seen few videos of this card, so i try to OC my card to same parametrs:
Core Voltage (mv) +87
Pow Limit 110
Temp 91
Core 120
Mem 500

As result i've gote 1480-90 / 8000, but card crash to black screen or picture stuck in few min of playing. So i deside to OC only mem +500, temp and pow limit up to, but card crash again. M.b. any onme can say what i can to do to make card fine OC?

Or mb some one have updated bios?

all OC card is stable on 1480, but my always fail, also i cant do 1.224V, it always can be set 1.205 or 1.2300, mb it could make my card fails?


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TakeshySun*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID GAMING
> 
> Hi all, i've seen few videos of this card, so i try to OC my card to same parametrs:
> Core Voltage (mv) +87
> Pow Limit 110
> Temp 91
> Core 120
> Mem 500
> 
> As result i've gote 1480-90 / 8000, but card crash to black screen or picture stuck in few min of playing. So i deside to OC only mem +500, temp and pow limit up to, but card crash again. M.b. any onme can say what i can to do to make card fine OC?
> 
> Or mb some one have updated bios?
> 
> all OC card is stable on 1480, but my always fail, also i cant do 1.224V, it always can be set 1.205 or 1.2300, mb it could make my card fails?


Try it without OCing the memory. See if you get the same results. If you do, back it down. My Hybrid is stable at 1430-1440 without voltage and my memory I can only 200 to it.


----------



## bl4ckdot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TakeshySun*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID GAMING
> 
> Hi all, i've seen few videos of this card, so i try to OC my card to same parametrs:
> Core Voltage (mv) +87
> Pow Limit 110
> Temp 91
> Core 120
> Mem 500
> 
> As result i've gote 1480-90 / 8000, but card crash to black screen or picture stuck in few min of playing. So i deside to OC only mem +500, temp and pow limit up to, but card crash again. M.b. any onme can say what i can to do to make card fine OC?
> 
> Or mb some one have updated bios?
> 
> all OC card is stable on 1480, but my always fail, also i cant do 1.224V, it always can be set 1.205 or 1.2300, mb it could make my card fails?


There should be no need to go over 1.2V with these clocks.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Finally got an SLI bridge in...

What do you guys think of this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9673347

2x GTX 980 Ti at 1340MHz boost.


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Finally got an SLI bridge in...
> 
> What do you guys think of this: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9673347
> 
> 2x GTX 980 Ti at 1340MHz boost.


Nice. Now push them more.


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Love the light effect on my Evga 980 Ti


----------



## dmasteR

My newest 3DMARK score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9673748?


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wooojciech1983*
> 
> Love the light effect on my Evga 980 Ti


What are those fans on your heatsink+rear exhaust?


----------



## funfordcobra

I got the caselabs build done with sli evga 980 ti sc cards. This case is soo much better for W/c.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> My newest 3DMARK score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9673748?


I've only been able to accomplish this so far...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6770541

Take that back, got this one just now.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9677063?


----------



## TakeshySun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Try it without OCing the memory. See if you get the same results. If you do, back it down. My Hybrid is stable at 1430-1440 without voltage and my memory I can only 200 to it.


i've try it without any up in volts, withiout up in core clock, set onli mem cloc +500. but in result i have crash.


----------



## uniwarking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> 1228-1270 clock speed
> 1354-1392 Boost 2.0
> 
> Read up on Nvidia Boost 2.0.


Thanks, this is my first GPU since the GTX 580 I just replaced. I just found it odd that there was a base clock and boost clock specified... and then there is really an additional GPU Boost 2.0 increase to the boost clock. Not saying I'm not happy with having ~1400 MHz out of the box with a bit more headroom, just wasn't crystal clear on what I was seeing!

This card folds and games like a beast


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Nice. Now push them more.


Got to 15,109 last night.

Temps hit 80C so I don't want to raise volts any higher (summers get hot in NYC).

I think I'm capped around 1340MHz - 1360MHz on the core.

What's a good stability test for these cards?

I looped Heaven forever but then Overwatch crashed...


----------



## max883

is it safe to use: Coollaboratory liquid ultra on my MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G ?

The GPU is cooled by a massive nickel-plated copper base plate.

http://www.msi.com/product/graphics-card/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html#hero-overview


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> is it safe to use: Coollaboratory liquid ultra on my MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6G ?
> 
> The GPU is cooled by a massive nickel-plated copper base plate.
> 
> http://www.msi.com/product/graphics-card/GTX-980Ti-GAMING-6G.html#hero-overview


Yes it is. Safe to use on nickel and copper surfaces only


----------



## fishingfanatic

Nice scores folks. Ditto on pushing them to newer heights ! lol

How about a HUGE score ?









560 ti ... http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10646918 Actually got this thing to 1069/4620 from 900/4212.

Now something a little better http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10653020 hehehe









FF


----------



## maynard14

pls post your result when you have put clp on the die,,


----------



## max883

il order some CLU today. and il report NeXT week







MAX Temp now in Far cry 4 4K max settings is = 72.c fans get to max 55% at this temp









Power target 120% = 330w
Gpu +100 = 1450.mhz
mem +200= 3700.mhz
Volt - 1.137v


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> il order some CLU today. and il report NeXT week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MAX Temp now in Far cry 4 4K max settings is = 72.c fans get to max 55% at this temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power target 120% = 330w
> Gpu +100 = 1450.mhz
> mem +200= 3700.mhz
> Volt - 1.137v


thank you good sir, i lost my clp thats why im not ordering until someones post a result using clp on the die or clu


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Anyone with Just Cause 3 here? Can anybody confirm if they have the 3305 MHz memory bug with driver 359.06 ?


----------



## Wooojciech1983

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> What are those fans on your heatsink+rear exhaust?


Those are Thermaltake Riing 12 with white led. There are different color options and even a RGB version.
You can see more pictures of my rig here http://gpuhell.blogspot.com/2015/12/galeria-dark-phantom-v30.html


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quick question guys, how concerned are you all with the power limit in a benchmark? I'm trying to OC a pair of Hybrids and honestly it's proving hard work. I had 780 Classifieds previously which were a joy to OC in comparison. I feel very restricted with the Hybrids, due mainly to the measly 110% power target.

Mine boost to 1367 and 1380 out of the box (79 and 82 asic, FWIW). However, the second I add even the slightest OC (say 20MHz to the core) they are getting to around 105% power usage. At this point GPU-Z reports a perf cap due to power, and I notice in Heaven the clocks will drop a little (although this isn't always the case - sometimes the perf cap is present but the clocks remain constant).

So I'm wondering...is this my limit? There are no artifacts or anything, but it seems like going higher is pointless as the card is just going to throttle due to power requirements. I guess what I'm asking is whether this likely to happen in-game too, or whether it is something exacerbated by Heaven?

Oh, and for this I am not running SLI. Decided to try to dial in an OC with a single card first. Anyone got any suggestions? I'm considering a bios flash but of course don't have a dual-bios card so want to be sure I've exhausted all other options first!


----------



## Dradus

Just ordered an EVGA 980 Ti FTW from Jet for $574 shipped. Kinda bummed because I was pretty set on either a Classified or Hybrid, but they're $100 more at the moment. I still feel like it's an amazing deal though. I've never ordered from Jet before so I'm a little nervous (fulfilled by Mega Retail Store). Can't wait to get this GTX 570 out of my case.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Quick question guys, how concerned are you all with the power limit in a benchmark? I'm trying to OC a pair of Hybrids and honestly it's proving hard work. I had 780 Classifieds previously which were a joy to OC in comparison. I feel very restricted with the Hybrids, due mainly to the measly 110% power target.
> 
> Mine boost to 1367 and 1380 out of the box (79 and 82 asic, FWIW). However, the second I add even the slightest OC (say 20MHz to the core) they are getting to around 105% power usage. At this point GPU-Z reports a perf cap due to power, and I notice in Heaven the clocks will drop a little (although this isn't always the case - sometimes the perf cap is present but the clocks remain constant).
> 
> So I'm wondering...is this my limit? There are no artifacts or anything, but it seems like going higher is pointless as the card is just going to throttle due to power requirements. I guess what I'm asking is whether this likely to happen in-game too, or whether it is something exacerbated by Heaven?
> 
> Oh, and for this I am not running SLI. Decided to try to dial in an OC with a single card first. Anyone got any suggestions? I'm considering a bios flash but of course don't have a dual-bios card so want to be sure I've exhausted all other options first!


Depends on resolution. 1080p can max out power limit on single card in some games(Witcher 3, etc) FS 1080p can hit like 114%+ and Heaven goes 110%+. In sli you might not hit power limits unless in 4k. Raising the power limit is very simple and safe imo. I can even modify the bios for you if you wish.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dradus*
> 
> Just ordered an EVGA 980 Ti FTW from Jet for $574 shipped. Kinda bummed because I was pretty set on either a Classified or Hybrid, but they're $100 more at the moment. I still feel like it's an amazing deal though. I've never ordered from Jet before so I'm a little nervous (fulfilled by Mega Retail Store). Can't wait to get this GTX 570 out of my case.


hope you get your card in a timely fashion. for what it's worth, i had a classy and it was all nice and everything but with the voltage needed for maxwell; it's unnecessary to use the classy voltage tool when a bios flash takes care of it - unless you're gonna freeze the card like a popsicle for benching.

the only thing missing out is being able to get a probe it and use a DMM for accurate voltage reading - i'm believing a few vrms isn't going to make a significant difference OCing. but having a dual bios is nice and i regret not grabbing a FTW myself to use one bios for gaming and the other for benching.

i think you made a good choice; you'll be stoked compared to a 570!


----------



## AdrianIscariot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZWingerRyRy*
> 
> Depends on resolution. 1080p can max out power limit on single card in some games(Witcher 3, etc) FS 1080p can hit like 114%+ and Heaven goes 110%+. In sli you might not hit power limits unless in 4k. Raising the power limit is very simple and safe imo. I can even modify the bios for you if you wish.


Ah, okay. This is interesting and not something I've read about before! I did notice that when using SLI my usage was much lower than I thought it should be (somewhere around 80% IIRC), whereas with a single card it's at 99% virtually the whole time. I'm running at 1440p.

So am i right in thinking that with less GPU usage comes less power draw? In which case, maybe I could actually get better results (or, not be as restricted by power limits) in SLI?

Thanks for the offer regarding the BIOS - I'm going to keep tinkering with the cards for now, but may come back to you on that! It just seems silly that I'm sitting with temps under load of ~44 degrees, and yet have no headroom to OC because of that power limit.


----------



## Dradus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> hope you get your card in a timely fashion. for what it's worth, i had a classy and it was all nice and everything but with the voltage needed for maxwell; it's unnecessary to use the classy voltage tool when a bios flash takes care of it - unless you're gonna freeze the card like a popsicle for benching.
> 
> the only thing missing out is being able to get a probe it and use a DMM for accurate voltage reading - i'm believing a few vrms isn't going to make a significant difference OCing. but having a dual bios is nice and i regret not grabbing a FTW myself to use one bios for gaming and the other for benching.
> 
> i think you made a good choice; you'll be stoked compared to a 570!


I'm not a hardcore overclocker by any means anyway, so a classy probably would have been wasted on me hah. Thanks for the reassurance.


----------



## fyzzz

It was cold here, around 2c, so i decided to test some bios tweaks and benchmark a bit. I got a lot higher gpu score in the end than i was expecting. 11-12c in idle with kboost on and about 20c full load.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6777365
Only one over 16800 score with i5 4690k/980 ti


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> It was cold here, around 2c, so i decided to test some bios tweaks and benchmark a bit. I got a lot higher gpu score in the end than i was expecting. 11-12c in idle with kboost on and about 20c full load.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6777365
> Only one over 16800 score with i5 4690k/980 ti


Nice score man. I managed to get this one last night but you got me on graphics score and the temps were not that low. I can't wait till they are though.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6771156


----------



## utnorris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TakeshySun*
> 
> i've try it without any up in volts, withiout up in core clock, set onli mem cloc +500. but in result i have crash.


Stop messing with the memory, leave it at stock. Get your GPU stable first, then do your memory. Quite honestly, doing +500 on your memory is probably the issue, but you won't know that until you set it at stock and get your GPU stable.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> nice here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k kicking ass with all the benchmark


no one with SLI?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> nice here is mine
> 
> 
> 
> 6700k kicking ass with all the benchmark


I don't really see that much performance gain from a 4790K to your 6700K, at least not noticeable in real a real world environment. Nice score though, here's mine


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I don't really see that much performance gain from a 4790K to your 6700K, at least not noticeable in real a real world environment. Nice score though, here's mine


Same goes with yours compared to mine. I'm still rocking an almost 5 yr old 2700k. I had this thing at 5.56GHz 4 1/2 years ago at 1.65V at one point for benchmarks lol.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6771156


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Same goes with yours compared to mine. I'm still rocking an almost 5 yr old 2700k. *I had this thing at 5.56GHz 4 1/2 years ago at 1.65V at one point for benchmarks* lol.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6771156


why yes you did!









http://valid.canardpc.com/2171804


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> why yes you did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://valid.canardpc.com/2171804


I'm going to upgrade the rest of it finally this tax season. I will replace my pumps, rads, block, mem,mb,psu,cpu, and some new ssds for a new raid 0 and probably a new sound card. The sound card I have is older then the CPU and it is hacked to still be a decent one compared to new ones lol.

I can't wait to upgrade all my goodies finally seriously.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I don't really see that much performance gain from a 4790K to your 6700K, at least not noticeable in real a real world environment. Nice score though, here's mine


no bro im talking about uscool scores http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9646145

he has 6700k and a 980 ti, his physics score is 14517 @4.5 ghz and his gpu @GPU 1476mhz boost - 7700 memory

compare to mine (4790k) at 4.8 ghz i only got 13414 and oc my card to 1500 ghz on core 2 ghz on memory


----------



## uscool

Hi all, just wondering what are peoples scrore on the Final Fantasy XIV Heavensward Bench

get it here
http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/

settings as follows , maximum with 1080p





Drivers 359.06
Display 1080p

6700K @ 4.5GHZ
Gigabyte 980TI G1 @ 1480-1500 Boost / Memory 8000MHZ

FINAL FANTASY XIV: Heavensward Benchmark
Tested on: 12/12/2015 12:11:54
Score: 20508
Average Frame Rate: 154.409
Performance: Extremely High
-Easily capable of running the game on the highest settings.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AdrianIscariot*
> 
> Quick question guys, how concerned are you all with the power limit in a benchmark? I'm trying to OC a pair of Hybrids and honestly it's proving hard work. I had 780 Classifieds previously which were a joy to OC in comparison. I feel very restricted with the Hybrids, due mainly to the measly 110% power target.


BIOS flash is your only option, the Hybrid was the first card I've ever flashed and I was scared to the brink. Thankfully it went OK. Here are my power target settings:



*This will throttle around 10-15% of the time during the extreme benchmark itself, but during gaming it will not (tested with GTA V maxed out 4K only used a max of 125%).*

I personally felt safe with 130% as that should be safe for most modern PSUs with OCP. Higher than that and you should really take note of the AWG used in your PCIe cables. I will test the Benchmark again, but I'm pretty sure it throttled last time (I was using overvoltage though).


----------



## irkozy

Wow there are so many conversations going on at once. Not a good set up. There needs to be owner club sub-threads

Anyway, is this average for what I should expect out of a EVGA 980 Ti SC+?

(Offesets) +20 mV, +140 Core Clock, +415 Memory Clock (GPU Clock: 1242; Memory: 1960; Boost :1330)

I have a AX1200 PSU and a water-coloed CPU @ 4.49. I feel like I should get more out of my GPU, but idk


----------



## irkozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Stop messing with the memory, leave it at stock. Get your GPU stable first, then do your memory. Quite honestly, doing +500 on your memory is probably the issue, but you won't know that until you set it at stock and get your GPU stable.


Couldn't you say the same about the opposite? You could say, 'your core being xyz could be the problem, but you wouldn't kmow that until you get your memory stable.'


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irkozy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *utnorris*
> 
> Stop messing with the memory, leave it at stock. Get your GPU stable first, then do your memory. Quite honestly, doing +500 on your memory is probably the issue, but you won't know that until you set it at stock and get your GPU stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't you say the same about the opposite? You could say, 'your core being xyz could be the problem, but you wouldn't kmow that until you get your memory stable.'
Click to expand...

sure, but then you're doing it wrong.

core first, vram second.


----------



## Merranza

Quick question regarding Core clock and how it works.

I'm playing on an old monitor (1680x1050). I've OC'ed to 1504 Mhz my G1 gtx 980 ti and when I play some games (for example Planetside 2) I've noticed through RivaTuner OSD that the GPU doesn't always clock at max and varies going from 1152 to 1504 and shows 30% to 45'ish% GPU usage and I'm getting between 65 to 120 FPS with dips in high 50's in intense battle. Why isn't the GPU trying to output the max FPS it can by staying so low in terms of usage?

Even at stock clock, I get dips in high 40's. I was expecting much better performance out of a gtx 980ti at this resolution. Maybe I have a not so good card.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Quick question regarding Core clock and how it works.
> 
> I'm playing on an old monitor (1680x1050). I've OC'ed to 1504 Mhz my G1 gtx 980 ti and when I play some games (for example Planetside 2) I've noticed through RivaTuner OSD that the GPU doesn't always clock at max and varies going from 1152 to 1504 and shows 30% to 45'ish% GPU usage and I'm getting between 65 to 120 FPS with dips in high 50's in intense battle. Why isn't the GPU trying to output the max FPS it can by staying so low in terms of usage?
> 
> Even at stock clock, I get dips in high 40's. I was expecting much better performance out of a gtx 980ti at this resolution. Maybe I have a not so good card.


Lower resolution, the cpu becomes more of a bottleneck. If you have a weak cpu and no overclock, that can pose a problem at your rez.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Quick question regarding Core clock and how it works.
> 
> I'm playing on an old monitor (1680x1050). I've OC'ed to 1504 Mhz my G1 gtx 980 ti and when I play some games (for example Planetside 2) I've noticed through RivaTuner OSD that the GPU doesn't always clock at max and varies going from 1152 to 1504 and shows 30% to 45'ish% GPU usage and I'm getting between 65 to 120 FPS with dips in high 50's in intense battle. Why isn't the GPU trying to output the max FPS it can by staying so low in terms of usage?
> 
> Even at stock clock, I get dips in high 40's. I was expecting much better performance out of a gtx 980ti at this resolution. Maybe I have a not so good card.


PlanetSide 2 is very CPU dependent, especially at that resolution you will see nearly no performance increase from even a GTX 970.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Lower resolution, the cpu becomes more of a bottleneck. If you have a weak cpu and no overclock, that can pose a problem at your rez.


I have a 4790k (stock clock). If you use Planetside 2 fps indicator, you get a status next to the indicator that states if the GPU or CPUA bottlenecks the system and it always shows GPU. That's really weird.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I have a 4790k (stock clock). If you use Planetside 2 fps indicator, you get a status next to the indicator that states if the GPU or CPUA bottlenecks the system and it always shows GPU. That's really weird.


Depending on how you have your rig setup, my 980 Ti G1 wouldn't stay at peak unless I ran two separate 8 pin cables from my PSU to the card itself and raise the max voltage. That was the only way I could maintain a steady overclock (mine sits at 1531 all the time). At first I used a single cable with two 6+2 plugs on it, which is enough to run every game I play at max settings but once I added the second cable I was able to maintain my overclock and saw a huge increase in noticeable performance.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Call Of Duty Black Ops 3 GTX Titan X Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Depending on how you have your rig setup, my 980 Ti G1 wouldn't stay at peak unless I ran two separate 8 pin cables from my PSU to the card itself and raise the max voltage. That was the only way I could maintain a steady overclock (mine sits at 1531 all the time). At first I used a single cable with two 6+2 plugs on it, which is enough to run every game I play at max settings but once I added the second cable I was able to maintain my overclock and saw a huge increase in noticeable performance.


Thanks for letting me know. I've got 2 separate 6+2 cables (same as 8). I'm getting over 21500 in Firestrike (graphics) at 1504 Mhz and 8 Ghz memory . I guess it's a good score? But something is making my system struggle in gaming usage.


----------



## sblantipodi

is it normal that with a GTX980 Ti SLI I do only 24000 points on firestrike ?


----------



## irkozy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irkozy*
> 
> Wow there are so many conversations going on at once. Not a good set up. There needs to be owner club sub-threads
> 
> Anyway, is this average for what I should expect out of a EVGA 980 Ti SC+?
> 
> (Offesets) +20 mV, +140 Core Clock, +415 Memory Clock (GPU Clock: 1242; Memory: 1960; Boost :1330)
> 
> I have a AX1200 PSU and a water-coloed CPU @ 4.49. I feel like I should get more out of my GPU, but idk


----------



## equlizer34

I get 19500 but im running an I5 4690k at 4ghz. 2 strix 980 ti. I have no idea if thats good or bad..heh


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Thanks for letting me know. I've got 2 separate 6+2 cables (same as 8). I'm getting over 21500 in Firestrike (graphics) at 1504 Mhz and 8 Ghz memory . I guess it's a good score? But something is making my system struggle in gaming usage.


That is a good score, that is unusual for you to have issues gaming.

I'll download Planetside 2 and see if I get any weird issues or junky performance. I know in Just Cause 2 if I don't turn the "Decals" setting off I get random crashes and there is another weird setting that can't be on or I get weird crazy performance issues. Although I've seen conversations on Reddit where people with 970's and 980's have big issues with the game as well.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> That is a good score, that is unusual for you to have issues gaming.
> 
> I'll download Planetside 2 and see if I get any weird issues or junky performance. I know in Just Cause 2 if I don't turn the "Decals" setting off I get random crashes and there is another weird setting that can't be on or I get weird crazy performance issues. Although I've seen conversations on Reddit where people with 970's and 980's have big issues with the game as well.


Thank you so much for doing this, it's really appreciated. We have a very similar core system (same GPU, same CPU, quite same RAM, etc... only difference is resolution 1680x1050 vs 1920x1080,). Is you CPU overclocked? I'd be interested in getting your FPS rating with you CPU on stock clock in PS2.

I'm not getting any weird issues (I get some very occasional crash at 1504Mhz but PS2 is known to not be 100% stable/optimized) but not being to push more FPS at Ultra on this resolution sounds weird to me.

Check this guy video on youtube:






He's running an EVGA 980ti SC with stock clocks (lower than stock clocks of a G1 GTX 980ti and he's getting less dips than I do when I overclock mine). The only thing I could see is probably his CPU being clocked higher...

Like I said a few posts ago, I've had a couple crashes when trying to stabilize my GPU overclocking. Unless I've harmed the GPU which could, I guess, affect my performance, I don't get it. But I doubt this as I'm able to push my card in Firestrike at 21500 graphics and I'm able to run FF benchmark at max.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this, it's really appreciated. We have a very similar core system (same GPU, same CPU, quite same RAM, etc... only difference is resolution 1680x1050 vs 1920x1080,). Is you CPU overclocked? I'd be interested in getting your FPS rating with you CPU on stock clock in PS2.
> 
> I'm not getting any weird issues (I get some very occasional crash at 1504Mhz but PS2 is known to not be 100% stable/optimized) but not being to push more FPS at Ultra on this resolution sounds weird to me.
> 
> Check this guy video on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's running an EVGA 980ti SC with stock clocks (lower than stock clocks of a G1 GTX 980ti and he's getting less dips than I do when I overclock mine). The only thing I could see is probably his CPU being clocked higher...
> 
> Like I said a few posts ago, I've had a couple crashes when trying to stabilize my GPU overclocking. Unless I've harmed the GPU which could, I guess, affect my performance, I don't get it. But I doubt this as I'm able to push my card in Firestrike at 21500 graphics and I'm able to run FF benchmark at max.


For some reason I spawned in the floor but the biggest issue I've seen was that the game is not loading everything, there are tons of objects I can't see unless I'm turned a certain way.




I also noticed the game is running in DX9 which could be causing most of the issues I've seen. These are my settings though, apart from the graphical errors I didn't have any frame rate drops.


My 4790k is overclocked to 4.6Ghz and my Ram is Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 2400Mhz

Here's a thread in the PS2 forums about the poor performance of DX9 and advantages od DX10/11 over it: HERE


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> For some reason I spawned in the floor but the biggest issue I've seen was that the game is not loading everything, there are tons of objects I can't see unless I'm turned a certain way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also noticed the game is running in DX9 which could be causing most of the issues I've seen. These are my settings though, apart from the graphical errors I didn't have any frame rate drops.
> 
> 
> My 4790k is overclocked to 4.6Ghz and my Ram is Corsair Vengeance Pro @ 2400Mhz
> 
> Here's a thread in the PS2 forums about the poor performance of DX9 and advantages od DX10/11 over it: HERE


Thank you!


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Thank you!


There's also this thread, which makes it look like the developers are hinting at jumping straight to DX12 in which case you would benefit greatly


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> There's also this thread, which makes it look like the developers are hinting at jumping straight to DX12 in which case you would benefit greatly


Yeah like many others, I'm really interested to see what DX12 will offer in real world usage. We might all benefit from it









I'm getting a much better grasp of what my card can give me in terms of performance. I initially thought it was a really good performer, now I'm more leaning toward an average performer. Out of the box, with OC mode on (+38 core clock), it boosts to 1392 Mhz on stock voltage. Many reviewers online stated they get over 1400 Mhz. My card seems to hit a wall at 1500 Mhz when I overclock while many go over that. Though, others barely make it 1450-14780. Memory easily go up to 8Ghz though. But then again, it's hard to compare to what others have because many people mix up base/boost/overclocking and give all kinds of results and settings online (their + Mhz on core) and it's hard to get a baseline.

I'm still on stock voltage though, so that's probably not helping at staying stable at those frequencies.


----------



## Merranza

Oh and that floor spawning bug is really weird. I've never ran into that.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Yeah like many others, I'm really interested to see what DX12 will offer in real world usage. We might all benefit from it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting a much better grasp of what my card can give me in terms of performance. I initially thought it was a really good performer, now I'm more leaning toward an average performer. Out of the box, with OC mode on (+38 core clock), it boosts to 1392 Mhz on stock voltage. Many reviewers online stated they get over 1400 Mhz. My card seems to hit a wall at 1500 Mhz when I overclock while many go over that. Though, others barely make it 1450-14780. Memory easily go up to 8Ghz though. But then again, it's hard to compare to what others have because many people mix up base/boost/overclocking and give all kinds of results and settings online (their + Mhz on core) and it's hard to get a baseline.
> 
> I'm still on stock voltage though, so that's probably not helping at staying stable at those frequencies.


I put my voltage to +0.1062 and run my core at 1531 and my memory at 7810 with my power limit at 150%. But I'm using a modded Bios as well which raises the perfcaps and stock limits. I get mid 40's in GTA 5 with everything maxed out @ 4k but my Asic Quality is only 69% so in theory on Air I shouldn't be able to overclock as high as other people with high Asic Quality can.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I put my voltage to +0.1062 and run my core at 1531 and my memory at 7810 with my power limit at 150%. But I'm using a modded Bios as well which raises the perfcaps and stock limits. I get mid 40's in GTA 5 with everything maxed out @ 4k but my Asic Quality is only 69% so in theory on Air I shouldn't be able to overclock as high as other people with high Asic Quality can.


I have an ASIC quality of 70,4% so basically have the same score. I really have to get into voltage increases too and see what I can get.

Overclocking stability also seems to be pretty linked to what you stress your GPU with. That 1500 Mhz wall I've hit with PS2 seems to be higher in other games (I'm trying to run really different games to get a wider sample: 7 Days to die which is in complete alpha stage, Borderlands 2, etc.). I haven't ran into one crash at 1500 Mhz in either Borderlands 2 or 7 Days to die. At first I thought it might be related to DX9, but Borderlands 2 runs DX9 too.

I honestly think PS2 is just really not optimized and not a really good benchmark. With what you are telling me in terms of overclocking capabilities with a70'ish % ASIC and the results I'm getting with other benchmarks and games, I might have a better card than I thought then









Thank you for sharing all your results and observations with me, it's nice to be able to discuss and learn with someone that knows what he's talking about


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> I have an ASIC quality of 70,4% so basically have the same score. I really have to get into voltage increases too and see what I can get.
> 
> Overclocking stability also seems to be pretty linked to what you stress your GPU with. That 1500 Mhz wall I've hit with PS2 seems to be higher in other games (I'm trying to run really different games to get a wider sample: 7 Days to die which is in complete alpha stage, Borderlands 2, etc.). I haven't ran into one crash at 1500 Mhz in either Borderlands 2 or 7 Days to die. At first I thought it might be related to DX9, but Borderlands 2 runs DX9 too.
> 
> I honestly think PS2 is just really not optimized and not a really good benchmark. With what you are telling me in terms of overclocking capabilities with a70'ish % ASIC and the results I'm getting with other benchmarks and games, I might have a better card than I thought then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing all your results and observations with me, it's nice to be able to discuss and learn with someone that knows what he's talking about


The games or benchmarks crashing it that are harder on it is what you want. You want it to be able to get through anything. IMO, with air which I'm on, the highest you should be able to go stable like 100% stable on air is prob about 1520 tops and 1.25V core voltage for a low ball figure mind you, and 1.275V core voltage for what Mine needs, figure.

I have a 74% asci lightning 980 ti.

My temps get to about 78C at 1506 / 4001 1.275V~ +.075mV mem and Aux -.100mV with hard benchmarks like FF Heavensward.

I will delve into this subject more. I see people saying I can get 1500 stable with no voltage increase. Unless they're on water I doubt it's really 100% stable. I've noticed that with these cards I can get lower voltage at higher speeds but the performance starts dropping a lot as you lower voltage and raises as you raise the voltage. You want to try to hit the middle point of that increase IMO.

You should see an increase compared to your stock clocks if it's stable, then you should be able to benchmark with heavensward without crashing.


----------



## Micko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Overclocking stability also seems to be pretty linked to what you stress your GPU with. That 1500 Mhz wall I've hit with PS2 seems to be higher in other games (I'm trying to run really different games to get a wider sample: 7 Days to die which is in complete alpha stage, Borderlands 2, etc.). I haven't ran into one crash at 1500 Mhz in either Borderlands 2 or 7 Days to die. At first I thought it might be related to DX9, but Borderlands 2 runs DX9 too.
> 
> I honestly think PS2 is just really not optimized and not a really good benchmark. With what you are telling me in terms of overclocking capabilities with a70'ish % ASIC and the results I'm getting with other benchmarks and games, I might have a better card than I thought then


I was surprised when i saw how hard PS2 hits the hardware at higher resolutions. My 980 Ti is currently @ 1480/7800, running at 4K and it needs a significant amount of power to do so. I play with vsync off, but framerate is capped to 60.


Look at the screenshot of GPUZ. 101.6 % of TDP and I've flashed a custom BIOS where 100% is at about 340w. No other game that I've played comes close to this. In comparison, Heaven and Valley use about 81-83% of TDP tops. When you add the fact that ps2 tends to use at least 3 cpu cores (60-70% usage on 4.6GHz 2500K), it can really shake the system a lot.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> I was surprised when i saw how hard PS2 hits the hardware at higher resolutions. My 980 Ti is currently @ 1480/7800, running at 4K and it needs a significant amount of power to do so. I play with vsync off, but framerate is capped to 60.
> 
> 
> Look at the screenshot of GPUZ. 101.6 % of TDP and I've flashed a custom BIOS where 100% is at about 340w. No other game that I've played comes close to this. In comparison, Heaven and Valley use about 81-83% of TDP tops. When you add the fact that ps2 tends to use at least 3 cpu cores (60-70% usage on 4.6GHz 2500K), it can really shake the system a lot.


Everything uses more power at 4k that's coded correctly..


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Quick question regarding Core clock and how it works.
> 
> I'm playing on an old monitor (1680x1050). I've OC'ed to 1504 Mhz my G1 gtx 980 ti and when I play some games (for example Planetside 2) I've noticed through RivaTuner OSD that the GPU doesn't always clock at max and varies going from 1152 to 1504 and shows 30% to 45'ish% GPU usage and I'm getting between 65 to 120 FPS with dips in high 50's in intense battle. Why isn't the GPU trying to output the max FPS it can by staying so low in terms of usage?
> 
> Even at stock clock, I get dips in high 40's. I was expecting much better performance out of a gtx 980ti at this resolution. Maybe I have a not so good card.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Check this guy video on youtube:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's running an EVGA 980ti SC with stock clocks (lower than stock clocks of a G1 GTX 980ti and he's getting less dips than I do when I overclock mine). The only thing I could see is probably his CPU being clocked higher...
> 
> Like I said a few posts ago, I've had a couple crashes when trying to stabilize my GPU overclocking. Unless I've harmed the GPU which could, I guess, affect my performance, I don't get it. But I doubt this as I'm able to push my card in Firestrike at 21500 graphics and I'm able to run FF benchmark at max.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Overclocking stability also seems to be pretty linked to what you stress your GPU with. That 1500 Mhz wall I've hit with PS2 seems to be higher in other games (I'm trying to run really different games to get a wider sample: 7 Days to die which is in complete alpha stage, Borderlands 2, etc.). I haven't ran into one crash at 1500 Mhz in either Borderlands 2 or 7 Days to die. At first I thought it might be related to DX9, but Borderlands 2 runs DX9 too.
> 
> I honestly think PS2 is just really not optimized and not a really good benchmark. With what you are telling me in terms of overclocking capabilities with a70'ish % ASIC and the results I'm getting with other benchmarks and games, I might have a better card than I thought then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

1st off ... *"ASIC SMASIC"* ... people put way to much emphasis on ASIC for a cards overclocking ability! Yes it plays a part, more so when your LN2 or sub ambient cooling for record benchmarking, BUT when people try to draw a direct correlation of ASIC to how well typical Maxwell based cards overclock they are just plain uninformed, AND your card is more "Proof" of that! Trust me I build custom systems for people all the time and like I tried to tell you before your card is above average for a G1 and well above average compared to most 980Ti's ... AYFKM? ... 21500 graphics in Firestrike and just as impressive, completing the Heavensward bench (toughest of them all IMO) @1525 core and NO Voltage added!, that's impressive no matter how high the ASIC score. So relax you have a nice card and no you haven't damaged it, especially since you haven't used any voltage much less a jacked custom bios.

Your Heavensward bench ... Nice! (from HERE )
Note: your loading times are high ... no SSD/ram settings? maybe something to look into?


Some quick comments on PS2, everyone is right, it's a CPU intensive game AND assuming (no specs listed for you) your running Win10? PS2 is not the only "older" DX9 title that it has problems with, hopefully with maturity it will get worked out. ALSO check in NVCP that you global setting for power management is set to maximum performance and NOT "Adaptive". I'd rep you for being forthcoming but you haven't even filled in your sys specs yet which frustrates a lot of experienced guys trying to help, that's why the link is in my sig









Hope that helps, and enjoy your card it really is a nice one that is above average









@Artifesto ... really glad you caught that GPU power cable in time, especially with a G1 and a modded bios!


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> 1st off ... *"ASIC SMASIC"* ... people put way to much emphasis on ASIC for a cards overclocking ability! Yes it plays a part, more so when your LN2 or sub ambient cooling for record benchmarking, BUT when people try to draw a direct correlation of ASIC to how well typical Maxwell based cards overclock they are just plain uninformed, AND your card is more "Proof" of that! Trust me I build custom systems for people all the time and like I tried to tell you before your card is above average for a G1 and well above average compared to most 980Ti's ... AYFKM? ... 21500 graphics in Firestrike and just as impressive, completing the Heavensward bench (toughest of them all IMO) @1525 core and NO Voltage added!, that's impressive no matter how high the ASIC score. So relax you have a nice card and no you haven't damaged it, especially since you haven't used any voltage much less a jacked custom bios.
> 
> Your Heavensward bench ... Nice! (from HERE )
> Note: your loading times are high ... no SSD/ram settings? maybe something to look into?
> 
> 
> Some quick comments on PS2, everyone is right, it's a CPU intensive game AND assuming (no specs listed for you) your running Win10? PS2 is not the only "older" DX9 title that it has problems with, hopefully with maturity it will get worked out. ALSO check in NVCP that you global setting for power management is set to maximum performance and NOT "Adaptive". I'd rep you for being forthcoming but you haven't even filled in your sys specs yet which frustrates a lot of experienced guys trying to help, that's why the link is in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps, and enjoy your card it really is a nice one that is above average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Artifesto ... really glad you caught that GPU power cable in time, especially with a G1 and a modded bios!


So my 22,025 graphics score in firestrike is a good score then I guess?


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Has anyone here replaced the thermal paste of their 980 Ti? Were you able to reuse the thermal pads, or did you have to replace those as well?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> Has anyone here replaced the thermal paste of their 980 Ti? Were you able to reuse the thermal pads, or did you have to replace those as well?


I used Arctic MX-4 on mine.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Micko*
> 
> I was surprised when i saw how hard PS2 hits the hardware at higher resolutions. My 980 Ti is currently @ 1480/7800, running at 4K and it needs a significant amount of power to do so. I play with vsync off, but framerate is capped to 60.
> 
> 
> Look at the screenshot of GPUZ. 101.6 % of TDP and I've flashed a custom BIOS where 100% is at about 340w. No other game that I've played comes close to this. In comparison, Heaven and Valley use about 81-83% of TDP tops. When you add the fact that ps2 tends to use at least 3 cpu cores (60-70% usage on 4.6GHz 2500K), it can really shake the system a lot.


Bad comparison though, PS2 @4k can output more frames with a 980ti then on Heaven/Valley.

Producing more frames at 4k will ofcourse use more tdp, its outputting 40+ more frames then it can on Heaven/Valley. I can hit over 110% Heaven in 1080p, but thats mainly because its hitting 190+ frames.


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I used Arctic MX-4 on mine.


Thanks for replying. Why 980 Ti model was it? Did you keep the thermal pads?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I used Arctic MX-4 on mine.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for replying. Why 980 Ti model was it? Did you keep the thermal pads?
Click to expand...

I didn't pull the face plate. It is an EVGA 4991.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Well, that certainly does make reapplying thermal paste simpler. Some cards like the G1 don't have such a plate, and I am entirely unsure whether the thermal pads can be reused once the heatsink is taken off:


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I didn't pull the face plate. It is an EVGA 4991.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR


that's no 980 Ti, more like a 960 pictured


----------



## TheNoseKnows

No, but the heatsink and face plate are more or less of a similar design to EVGA's ACX 2.0 cooler for the 980 Ti. I think he was just using it as an example, rather than take apart his card for my benefit.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I didn't pull the face plate. It is an EVGA 4991.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that's no 980 Ti, more like a 960 pictured
Click to expand...

It could be a 960 but I have so many cards that fold and I pulled the picture from my OCN pictures. My bad I will take a picture. The card is real though and on the stock bios.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> 1st off ... *"ASIC SMASIC"* ... people put way to much emphasis on ASIC for a cards overclocking ability! Yes it plays a part, more so when your LN2 or sub ambient cooling for record benchmarking, BUT when people try to draw a direct correlation of ASIC to how well typical Maxwell based cards overclock they are just plain uninformed, AND your card is more "Proof" of that! Trust me I build custom systems for people all the time and like I tried to tell you before your card is above average for a G1 and well above average compared to most 980Ti's ... AYFKM? ... 21500 graphics in Firestrike and just as impressive, completing the Heavensward bench (toughest of them all IMO) @1525 core and NO Voltage added!, that's impressive no matter how high the ASIC score. So relax you have a nice card and no you haven't damaged it, especially since you haven't used any voltage much less a jacked custom bios.
> 
> Your Heavensward bench ... Nice! (from HERE )
> Note: your loading times are high ... no SSD/ram settings? maybe something to look into?
> 
> 
> Some quick comments on PS2, everyone is right, it's a CPU intensive game AND assuming (no specs listed for you) your running Win10? PS2 is not the only "older" DX9 title that it has problems with, hopefully with maturity it will get worked out. ALSO check in NVCP that you global setting for power management is set to maximum performance and NOT "Adaptive". I'd rep you for being forthcoming but you haven't even filled in your sys specs yet which frustrates a lot of experienced guys trying to help, that's why the link is in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that helps, and enjoy your card it really is a nice one that is above average
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Artifesto ... really glad you caught that GPU power cable in time, especially with a G1 and a modded bios!


Specs have been added into my sig









As hard as FF benchmark can be, I've been able to run through it at @1525 core but not stabilize gaming at that frequency. Like I was saying, even @1500-1504 I do get crashes in PS2. The other games are way more stable though. And yes I'm on Maximum performance in NVCP.

I do have an SSD (Sandisk extreme pro 240GB) and some decent RAM (Corsair vengeance pro 16 GB @ 1866) so I'm not sure why my loading times are slow.

Thank you for your reply


----------



## hertz9753

That is the EVGA GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 
> 
> That is the EVGA GTX 980 Ti.


yep that's a 980 Ti. Lol doing a acx to hybrid conversion soon on my 4995.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> The games or benchmarks crashing it that are harder on it is what you want. You want it to be able to get through anything. IMO, with air which I'm on, the highest you should be able to go stable like 100% stable on air is prob about 1520 tops and 1.25V core voltage for a low ball figure mind you, and 1.275V core voltage for what Mine needs, figure.
> 
> I have a 74% asci lightning 980 ti.
> 
> My temps get to about 78C at 1506 / 4001 1.275V~ +.075mV mem and Aux -.100mV with hard benchmarks like FF Heavensward.
> 
> I will delve into this subject more. I see people saying I can get 1500 stable with no voltage increase. Unless they're on water I doubt it's really 100% stable. I've noticed that with these cards I can get lower voltage at higher speeds but the performance starts dropping a lot as you lower voltage and raises as you raise the voltage. You want to try to hit the middle point of that increase IMO.
> 
> You should see an increase compared to your stock clocks if it's stable, then you should be able to benchmark with heavensward without crashing.


Thanks for replying. I'll be looking more into voltage now that I know more about my card stock clock limit. Heavensward and such are stable at clocks higher than 1500 but gaming usage is less stable in games like PS2.


----------



## hertz9753

@bluedevil I think you need the stock fan from reference cooler to do that. My picture was pulled from the Big Bang Therorists TC thread because the Tor virus took all of my pictures and didn't want to pull the card out.


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @bluedevil I think you need the stock fan from reference cooler to do that. My picture was pulled from the Big Bang Therorists TC thread because the Tor virus took all of my pictures and didn't want to pull the card out.


yep I have one coming on the 21st.


----------



## Alpina 7

Finally . After 2 days of tinkering with my settings. I've got her stable for 9 hours on aida... And 2 on Realbench... Here's the numbers




















Ok. So here is where I'm at now... Went to go do some benchmarking to mess with my GPU overclock after I got done with my cpu... And what was at once very stable... Is now crashing.. Artifacts and giving me worse scores... Also it's doing this wierd thing where my speed and voltage drops and stays.. From 1511mhz to 1498.... And from 1.276V to 1.212v.... Any ideas? Does this have anything to do with my cache or coy voltage?


----------



## Scruffeh

Is that a GPU watercool temp? My GPU only runs at 45-46 using kraken X61


----------



## NoodleGTS

Guys,

A little help if you could?

I have 2 of these cards in SLI with "maximize 3d performance."

I also have 2 ROG Swifts...

I get a bit of lag when I stream StarCraft 2 now. Had no problem at all with my GTX 680 and a single monitor. Have no idea what the problem could be. It's not my ping (that hasn't changed). It's not my CPU (that hasn't changed...)

If anything I'm on two much faster cards....


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Is that a GPU watercool temp? My GPU only runs at 45-46 using kraken X61


Yes, watercooled on a Ek Predator 360


----------



## Fraggy

I wonder if someone can help me. I have two 980-Ti reference cards in SLI, and I can't get card 1 to idle properly. Voltage is stuck at 1.199V, although card 2 drops to 0.862V, as it should. Meanwhile, card 1's memory freq sticks at 4001 while card 2 idles at 400, as it should. Both cards' core freqs seems to throttle normally (810 and 135 at idle).

Toggling the NVCP power control setting between "adaptive" and "prefer max perf" has no effect.

Could this be a driver issue? I'm using 355.98. I don't mind rolling it back or forward if that's going to help. Or could this be a bug in AB 4.1.1, which I'm using to check these values? (I'm not using AB to apply any settings, just to check.)

I have edited the vBIOS, but I've reviewed my changes very carefully, even comparing it to several others that are said to work fine, and I don't see any errors that could allow one card to idle normally while the other gets stuck. I'd expect any problem with the vBIOS to affect both cards.

I'd be grateful for any suggestions or insights.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> A little help if you could?
> 
> I have 2 of these cards in SLI with "maximize 3d performance."
> 
> I also have 2 ROG Swifts...
> 
> I get a bit of lag when I stream StarCraft 2 now. Had no problem at all with my GTX 680 and a single monitor. Have no idea what the problem could be. It's not my ping (that hasn't changed). It's not my CPU (that hasn't changed...)
> 
> If anything I'm on two much faster cards....


Just curious, did you change any of your vsync settings?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I wonder if someone can help me. I have two 980-Ti reference cards in SLI, and I can't get card 1 to idle properly. Voltage is stuck at 1.199V, although card 2 drops to 0.862V, as it should. Meanwhile, card 1's memory freq sticks at 4001 while card 2 idles at 400, as it should. Both cards' core freqs seems to throttle normally (810 and 135 at idle).
> 
> Toggling the NVCP power control setting between "adaptive" and "prefer max perf" has no effect.
> 
> Could this be a driver issue? I'm using 355.98. I don't mind rolling it back or forward if that's going to help. Or could this be a bug in AB 4.1.1, which I'm using to check these values? (I'm not using AB to apply any settings, just to check.)
> 
> I have edited the vBIOS, but I've reviewed my changes very carefully, even comparing it to several others that are said to work fine, and I don't see any errors that could allow one card to idle normally while the other gets stuck. I'd expect any problem with the vBIOS to affect both cards.
> 
> I'd be grateful for any suggestions or insights.


Did you lower your desktop refresh rate to 120Hz? 144Hz reeks havoc on your cards ability to 2D downclock. You can set use max refresh just for apps (games) in the NVCP. Check out the 278 thread *HERE* ... Nvidia keeps promising a fix but nothing so far and this has been going on for awhile now ... nice to see full sys specs!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> So my 22,025 graphics score in firestrike is a good score then I guess?


Yep I'd say so, but I'm sure you added voltage or are running a custom bios? ...
Anything over 22K is in "Golden" chip territory in my book









Though Merranza's scores are very nice for out of the box stock (maybe raised PT?)


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Did you lower your desktop refresh rate to 120Hz? 144Hz reeks havoc on your cards ability to 2D downclock. You can set use max refresh just for apps (games) in the NVCP. Check out the 278 thread *HERE* ... Nvidia keeps promising a fix but nothing so far and this has been going on for awhile now ... nice to see full sys specs!


Bingo! Thanks Wolfsbora; that was exactly the problem. 120 Hz on the desktop and 144 Hz in games works perfectly. I knew I got that vBIOS right


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Did you lower your desktop refresh rate to 120Hz? 144Hz reeks havoc on your cards ability to 2D downclock. You can set use max refresh just for apps (games) in the NVCP. Check out the 278 thread *HERE* ... Nvidia keeps promising a fix but nothing so far and this has been going on for awhile now ... nice to see full sys specs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I'd say so, but I'm sure you added voltage or are running a custom bios? ...
> Anything over 22K is in "Golden" chip territory in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though Merranza's scores are very nice for out of the box stock (maybe raised PT?)


Like I said, I'm half enthusiastic about my score since my card can sustain those benchmarks (FF, Firestrike) but not necessarily prolonged gaming sessions. I'm not saying 100% it can't (besides PS2 which crashes regularly), I need to do more testing.

And yes, power target is set to 130%. Is that cheating?







I thought Power target was just allowing your card to draw more power before downclocking.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Like I said, I'm half enthusiastic about my score since my card can sustain those benchmarks (FF, Firestrike) but not necessarily prolonged gaming sessions. I'm not saying 100% it can't (besides PS2 which crashes regularly), I need to do more testing.
> 
> And yes, power target is set to 130%. Is that cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Power target was just allowing your card to draw more power before downclocking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Did you lower your desktop refresh rate to 120Hz? 144Hz reeks havoc on your cards ability to 2D downclock. You can set use max refresh just for apps (games) in the NVCP. Check out the 278 thread *HERE* ... Nvidia keeps promising a fix but nothing so far and this has been going on for awhile now ... nice to see full sys specs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep I'd say so, but I'm sure you added voltage or are running a custom bios? ...
> Anything over 22K is in "Golden" chip territory in my book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Though Merranza's scores are very nice for out of the box stock (maybe raised PT?)


Yeah custom BIOS to open everything up. No caps what so ever but, I did leave boost 2.0 enabled.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Just curious, did you change any of your vsync settings?


What should vsync be? I have it on.

Edit - could it be my internet?

Though I told obs to broadcast at 720p instead of 2k.


----------



## igrease

So lets say I wanted to Mod my 980 Ti Hybrid's bios but only wanted to change the power %. Do I only need to change the Power Table?


----------



## looniam

yes.


----------



## maynard14

done! haha but only 3 to 5 degrees drop haha, im using 65 percent fan speed, and default voltage @1.187 oc core clock to 1471 and memory to 2 ghz

max temp on gta v is 72c


----------



## RobzDragon

Ok so I just got my 980ti Zotac amp extreme in a few hours ago. Been messing around with some OC settings trying to get a grasp on this card since my 680's were the last green cards I had since I went ******ed and bought a 295x2 (junk). Anyways so far I'm up to +.050mV, 110%PL, CoreClock +90mhz, custom fan profile and mem stock @ 1805mhz until I reach a good oc. So with these settings my boost clock shows 1445mhz yet she boosted to 1520mhz and hit a gpu score of 20773 in Firestrike . So what did boost 2.0 do so I can understand a bit better lol. Annnnnd since I know someone will ask the asic is a pewpy 67%.


----------



## farisbangsar

hi guys, i was wondering, if anyone using strix oc and can only get max +50mV? all other owners cant get up to +87mV.

i found that my Bios is 84.00.36.00.81
other people's Bios is 84.00.36.00.2B

My card doesnt OC well and i dont think i can simply RMA my card since its not stated anywhere that the card go above 50mV.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Merranza

Alright, pushed the memory beyond 8Ghz and it worked pretty good:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9736216?

Core clock was at 1520
Memory clock was at 8208
Stock voltage
Power limit: 130%
Max temp was 67C

Graphic score: 21676

What's weird is I tried at 1540 which I've been able to sustain before but it didn't work. I had to drop it down all the way back to 1520. The test was successful but I felt it was not really that smooth. So I decided to try and raise the memory clock some more to see where was the limit and to my surprise, the test went better.

To keep 67C with theses settings, I need a pretty aggressive fan profile though.


----------



## hertz9753

I don't like to talk about RMA's when the hardware works.


----------



## Scruffeh

Whats with the high GPU temp then?


----------



## BURGER4life

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6745528 almost 22k at 1520/2025.
Still didn't pushed the card to it's limits.


----------



## RobzDragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Alright, pushed the memory beyond 8Ghz and it worked pretty good:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9736216?
> 
> Core clock was at 1520
> Memory clock was at 8208
> Stock voltage
> Power limit: 130%
> Max temp was 67C
> 
> Graphic score: 21676
> 
> What's weird is I tried at 1540 which I've been able to sustain before but it didn't work. I had to drop it down all the way back to 1520. The test was successful but I felt it was not really that smooth. So I decided to try and raise the memory clock some more to see where was the limit and to my surprise, the test went better.
> 
> To keep 67C with theses settings, I need a pretty aggressive fan profile though.


Nice.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6813077
1 point behind on your gpu score lol.
Core boosted 1515mhz
Mem @ 4001
[email protected] 111%
+.065mV
+85 CoreClock
63c

Edit Scratch that http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9740506? (21724)
I will squeeze every damn micro ounce to try and break that 22k lol


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobzDragon*
> 
> Nice.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6813077
> 1 point behind on your gpu score lol.
> Core boosted 1515mhz
> Mem @ 4001
> [email protected] 111%
> +.065mV
> +85 CoreClock
> 63c
> 
> Edit Scratch that http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9740506? (21724)
> I will squeeze every damn micro ounce to try and break that 22k lol


Lol very nice. These cards are beasts


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobzDragon*
> 
> Nice.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6813077
> 1 point behind on your gpu score lol.
> Core boosted 1515mhz
> Mem @ 4001
> [email protected] 111%
> +.065mV
> +85 CoreClock
> 63c
> 
> Edit Scratch that http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9740506? (21724)
> I will squeeze every damn micro ounce to try and break that 22k lol


Where do you see 21724? im seeing 16744...


----------



## Merranza

I have a question regarding power limit/usage. If you set up a more aggressive fan profile, are you doing this at the expanse of performance? In other words, is pushing that windforce cooler at an higher pace allocating power and ressources that could be used for core or memory clock?


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Where do you see 21724? im seeing 16744...


That would be the graphics score. While Firestrike might not be the most stressful benchmark out there, it is interesting to use because it gives you a GPU measurement isolated from CPU and of top it, isolated from monitor resolution (scaling). Heaven and FF are nice alternatives but give you global scores.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> That would be the graphics score. While Firestrike might not be the most stressful benchmark out there, it is interesting to use because it gives you a GPU measurement isolated from CPU and of top it, isolated from monitor resolution (scaling). Heaven and FF are nice alternatives but give you global scores.


oh wow. i never noticed those numbers under there... thats cool... just looked back at my score.

17957... graphics score of 20762 and physics score of 17308.... not to shabby. still room to overclock too =)

what would make his Physics score much lower than mine but his graphics score higher? just curious to learn.


----------



## Merranza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> oh wow. i never noticed those numbers under there... thats cool... just looked back at my score.
> 
> 17957... graphics score of 20762 and physics score of 17308.... not to shabby. still room to overclock too =)
> 
> what would make his Physics score much lower than mine but his graphics score higher? just curious to learn.


Physics is almost entirely dependant on CPU. So if your CPU is more performant than his CPU (be it a more powerful model or simply overclocked) and his GPU is more performant than yours, it will give you the results you are seeing







A lot more variables come into play as it's a very high level explanation but that's the main logic there.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Merranza*
> 
> Physics is almost entirely dependant on CPU. So if your CPU is more performant than his CPU (be it a more powerful model or simply overclocked) and his GPU is more performant than yours, it will give you the results you are seeing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot more variables come into play as it's a very high level explanation but that's the main logic there.


Ok awesome. thanks for the explanation. repd.


----------



## ZWingerRyRy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobzDragon*
> 
> Ok so I just got my 980ti Zotac amp extreme in a few hours ago. Been messing around with some OC settings trying to get a grasp on this card since my 680's were the last green cards I had since I went ******ed and bought a 295x2 (junk). Anyways so far I'm up to +.050mV, 110%PL, CoreClock +90mhz, custom fan profile and mem stock @ 1805mhz until I reach a good oc. So with these settings my boost clock shows 1445mhz yet she boosted to 1520mhz and hit a gpu score of 20773 in Firestrike . So what did boost 2.0 do so I can understand a bit better lol. Annnnnd since I know someone will ask the asic is a pewpy 67%.


Boost 2.0 is all about your voltage. Any voltage increase will result in a higher boost clock before modifying anything else.


----------



## RobzDragon

Ah ok, now does the power limit come into play with boost 2.0 or is it strictly temp/voltage? Thanks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RobzDragon*
> 
> Ah ok, now does the power limit come into play with boost 2.0 or is it strictly temp/voltage? Thanks.


Power limit comes after temp-volt throttling (at 62C).


----------



## NoodleGTS

Guys, odd question but...

I have 3 ROG Swift displays on Nvidia surround. For some reason, my middle "Monitor" is spilling over into my left monitor a bit.

As you can see a maximized window doesn't actually go to the end and the names of the icons from the middle monitor are spilling over into the first monitor.

It is really annoying me....

Do you know how to fix this:

http://s282.photobucket.com/user/noodlegts/media/20151215_230104_zpsc00jykfy.jpg.html


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Guys, odd question but...
> 
> I have 3 ROG Swift displays on Nvidia surround. For some reason, my middle "Monitor" is spilling over into my left monitor a bit.
> 
> As you can see a maximized window doesn't actually go to the end and the names of the icons from the middle monitor are spilling over into the first monitor.
> 
> It is really annoying me....
> 
> Do you know how to fix this:
> 
> http://s282.photobucket.com/user/noodlegts/media/20151215_230104_zpsc00jykfy.jpg.html


Great question I have the same issue.


----------



## looniam

excuse the ignorant question; i never used surround but bezel correction?


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> excuse the ignorant question; i never used surround but bezel correction?


Nope, tried that.

I think it has to do with the Nvidia drivers and where it draws the lines of what goes on which monitor. My StarCraft2 spills over a couple of pixels from my middle monitor onto my left monitor...

I don't even know how to research this problem lol what do I even search.?


----------



## ChiefGoat

I have the same setup, however haven't been lucky enough to run into that issue.

Possible things to check: Scaling settings. Have you tried a factory reset on the monitor itself? By no means are these suggestions scientific. I'm still ignorant to a lot of these terms. 
(Learning)


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> I have the same setup, however haven't been lucky enough to run into that issue.
> 
> Possible things to check: Scaling settings. Have you tried a factory reset on the monitor itself? By no means are these suggestions scientific. I'm still ignorant to a lot of these terms.
> 
> (Learning)


How is your surround configured?


----------



## ChiefGoat

Not sure at the moment. Im not at my computer. If you still don't get an a solution, send me a PM. When I get home later today, I will take a few screen shots.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> Not sure at the moment. Im not at my computer. If you still don't get an a solution, send me a PM. When I get home later today, I will take a few screen shots.


Thanks man!

Positively...

I was playing Star Wars Battlefront yesterday at 7680x1440 with everything maxed out except render scale left at 100% Game ran suuuuper smoothly. It's so frickin' awesome haha.

Running around 1350 boost clock on air.


----------



## looniam

along with looking at a scaling issue, is an HDMI cable hooked up to the middle?

at first i though you had and overscan problem until it looked like the letters weren't quite on the same X axis. but i am guessing you switched around cables already and looking at the geforce forums, yeah surround has issues.









so maybe i ought to stay quiet in the peanut gallery instead of suggesting dummy mission.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> along with looking at a scaling issue, is an HDMI cable hooked up to the middle?
> 
> at first i though you had and overscan problem until it looked like the letters weren't quite on the same X axis. but i am guessing you switched around cables already and looking at the geforce forums, yeah surround has issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so maybe i ought to stay quiet in the peanut gallery instead of suggesting dummy mission.


I went and purchased a 4k monitor after about 6 years on three led 1080s in surround portrait mode. That is the solution IMO.


----------



## NoodleGTS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> along with looking at a scaling issue, is an HDMI cable hooked up to the middle?
> 
> at first i though you had and overscan problem until it looked like the letters weren't quite on the same X axis. but i am guessing you switched around cables already and looking at the geforce forums, yeah surround has issues.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so maybe i ought to stay quiet in the peanut gallery instead of suggesting dummy mission.


The monitors are angled, so that's probably why it looks like x axis is off.

Displayport on all 3 monitors, they're Gsync.

I think it's just where Nvidia draws the lines? Maybe scaling? blah.


----------



## ChiefGoat

Agree. Battlefield 4 and GTA 5 are just jaw dropping. I am far from rich (American Standards) but it's nice when I have the extra cash to pay for that. #GamingAt35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoodleGTS*
> 
> Thanks man!
> 
> Positively...
> 
> I was playing Star Wars Battlefront yesterday at 7680x1440 with everything maxed out except render scale left at 100% Game ran suuuuper smoothly. It's so frickin' awesome haha.
> 
> Running around 1350 boost clock on air.


----------



## ratzofftoya

What sort of overclocks should I expect/aim for with three-way SLI reference 980 Tis under water? I'm using ECGA precision and basically can only kick up the core clock by 200 mhz, with no memory overlocking, before getting crashes and bad glitching in Unigine. Note, I am not overvolting or increasing the power target. Also not using kboost, as i have no idea what that is.


----------



## Alpina 7

Rate my score gentlemen. what do you guys think?




flashing my bios to go ever higher tonight or tomorrow, this is the best i can get for right now. needs more powa!!!


----------



## jbb817

I've had a gigabyte G1 Gtx 980 Ti since this summer. I exchanged the first one to Newegg due to coil whine, and the second one I got was better. Still a slight whine, but bearable. I haven't played anything too demanding for awhile, but I went back to finally play the Witcher 3 again and am getting an awful coil whine. Even with vsync and capped at 60fps, it is audible over game volume.

Any idea what could cause coil whine to get worse like this? And are there any fixes or should I RMA the card? I'm assuming I'll need to send it back to Gigabyte this time.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> I've had a gigabyte G1 Gtx 980 Ti since this summer. I exchanged the first one to Newegg due to coil whine, and the second one I got was better. Still a slight whine, but bearable. I haven't played anything too demanding for awhile, but I went back to finally play the Witcher 3 again and am getting an awful coil whine. Even with vsync and capped at 60fps, it is audible over game volume.
> 
> Any idea what could cause coil whine to get worse like this? And are there any fixes or should I RMA the card? I'm assuming I'll need to send it back to Gigabyte this time.


Swap PSU. Coil whine is often caused by a bad PSU.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Besides my question above (reasonable overclocks for reference cards under water), I'm also a little confused about the memory clock. In Precision X, mine is shown as around 3000 per card, while everything else I see says that these are supposed to be 7000 or so.


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> done! haha but only 3 to 5 degrees drop haha, im using 65 percent fan speed, and default voltage @1.187 oc core clock to 1471 and memory to 2 ghz
> 
> max temp on gta v is 72c


Hi I'm looking to do the same with my 980ti G1, Have you had any trouble with the Thermal Pads? I'm not sure about the risk of pulling them off with no replacements.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Swap PSU. Coil whine is often caused by a bad PSU.


Tried it using my old power supply. No change.

Here's how the card sounds now: 




This was the card I sent back in July: 




Different sound this time, but equally annoying.

Edit: So, I spent some more time and it looks like you may have been right. I just got a tube of paper and listened super hard, and the issue (and the source of my confusion) is that BOTH the card and the psu are giving off a coil whine. The card sounds the same as it used to (audible, but bearable), but the power supply is giving off the loud chirping sound I'm hearing.

Guess I need to try getting a third power supply.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> Hi I'm looking to do the same with my 980ti G1, Have you had any trouble with the Thermal Pads? I'm not sure about the risk of pulling them off with no replacements.


hi there, nope the thermal pads on mine are still fresh because its only 4 months old but still the pads didnt break or loose, its just sticking with the cooler so no worries









just be careful when pulling the cooler on the card to separate them, and also what give me slight hardship haha is the fan wirings they are 3 wires, 1 for the led lights, 1 for the white led lights, and the 3rd one is the fan wire, you only need to pull the fan wire so that you can clean of the thermal paste


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hi there, nope the thermal pads on mine are still fresh because its only 4 months old but still the pads didnt break or loose, its just sticking with the cooler so no worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just be careful when pulling the cooler on the card to separate them, and also what give me slight hardship haha is the fan wirings they are 3 wires, 1 for the led lights, 1 for the white led lights, and the 3rd one is the fan wire, you only need to pull the fan wire so that you can clean of the thermal paste


I've had this one for 1 month,Thank you! I'll post scores soon as I can.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> I've had this one for 1 month,Thank you! I'll post scores soon as I can.


sure bro no problem,


----------



## Tekmo88

I see why my temps are bad, I use MX-4 paste an have never seen it do this. My led wires wasn't secured down good WOW.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> 
> I see why my temps are bad, I use MX-4 paste an have never seen it do this. My led wires wasn't secured down good WOW.


woahhh compare to mine, yours really has a lot of thermal paste,, mine when i open it, it doesnt look like that at all, post your result bro after you clean it and replace the tim









mine has all the wires secured really tight haha


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> woahhh compare to mine, yours really has a lot of thermal paste,, mine when i open it, it doesnt look like that at all, post your result bro after you clean it and replace the tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine has all the wires secured really tight haha


Cleaning it now, It's a mess it's all dried out was able to blow the flakes from it. Breaks my heart to see that. Haha


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> Cleaning it now, It's a mess it's all dried out was able to blow the flakes from it. Breaks my heart to see that. Haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> woahhh compare to mine, yours really has a lot of thermal paste,, mine when i open it, it doesnt look like that at all, post your result bro after you clean it and replace the tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mine has all the wires secured really tight haha


is that the 980TI G1? how hard was it to disassemble? what TIM are you guys gonna use?


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> Cleaning it now, It's a mess it's all dried out was able to blow the flakes from it. Breaks my heart to see that. Haha


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> is that the 980TI G1? how hard was it to disassemble? what TIM are you guys gonna use?


yeah me too, when i first clean and take apart the card it kinda breaks my heart seeing it taken apart haha, but its for the best haha

yes bro its the gigabyte g1 980 ti oc, its not that hard to take it apart, you just unscrew 7 screws and unpin the fan header so that you can clean the gpu die

me, i replace mine with coollaboratory pro on the die, just be very careful not to spill any clp on the little circuits around the gpu die









it bring down my temps 3 to 5 celcius on load


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> is that the 980TI G1? how hard was it to disassemble? what TIM are you guys gonna use?


Yes it's a gigabyte 980ti G1, I'm using arctic Mx-4.


----------



## Tekmo88

My 3dmark score, +78 Core +125 Mem. I think it could be better.


----------



## truehighroller1

I was able to get past some hurdles on this lightning this morning.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6837875

1600 / 8092 1.35V~ / +130 / -144


----------



## wuka0391

Hey guys I recently bought the GTX 980 TI kingpin edition. It is to my understanding that the kingpin edition has 3 quick switch for different BIOS. I know the Normal mode has 130% power limit, 150% for OC, and on reviews and other sites such as kingpincooling.com forums the power limit should be 170% for the LN2 Bios

So my question is I have my kingpin GTX 980 TI bios set to the LN2 switch but when I go to EVGA Precision X and when I try to max the power target slider it only reaches a maximum of 150% (same as OC mode).

Shouldn't my power target be able to slide all the way to 170% power target under the LN2 mode (red led lights as indicated on the card)? Somebody please let me know how to fix this or is this normal or is my card not functioning as it should?

Thanks in advance everyone!


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuka0391*
> 
> Hey guys I recently bought the GTX 980 TI kingpin edition. It is to my understanding that the kingpin edition has 3 quick switch for different BIOS. I know the Normal mode has 130% power limit, 150% for OC, and on reviews and other sites such as kingpincooling.com forums the power limit should be 170% for the LN2 Bios
> 
> So my question is I have my kingpin GTX 980 TI bios set to the LN2 switch but when I go to EVGA Precision X and when I try to max the power target slider it only reaches a maximum of 150% (same as OC mode).
> 
> Shouldn't my power target be able to slide all the way to 170% power target under the LN2 mode (red led lights as indicated on the card)? Somebody please let me know how to fix this or is this normal or is my card not functioning as it should?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!


it might only switch over with the right temps. I know that it is smart enough to adjust it's own voltages up to 1.63v according to temps so I wouldn't doubt it one bit.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuka0391*
> 
> Hey guys I recently bought the GTX 980 TI kingpin edition. It is to my understanding that the kingpin edition has 3 quick switch for different BIOS. I know the Normal mode has 130% power limit, 150% for OC, and on reviews and other sites such as kingpincooling.com forums the power limit should be 170% for the LN2 Bios
> 
> So my question is I have my kingpin GTX 980 TI bios set to the LN2 switch but when I go to EVGA Precision X and when I try to max the power target slider it only reaches a maximum of 150% (same as OC mode).
> 
> Shouldn't my power target be able to slide all the way to 170% power target under the LN2 mode (red led lights as indicated on the card)? Somebody please let me know how to fix this or is this normal or is my card not functioning as it should?
> 
> Thanks in advance everyone!


silly question: did you reboot after flipping the switch?

if so, use gpu-z to save the LN2 bios, open with MBT and confirm that is the 170% PT.

if not, go to kingpin's forum and download the LN2 bios.


----------



## Rob27shred

I'll be joining the club soon!







Can't wait to see what this bad boy can do although I really wanted the Waterforce Extreme 980ti, just couldn't find it anywhere







I'll miss my crossfire setup but the heat, noise, & temps are just too much with it to keep my PC set up that way.


----------



## broken pixel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> 
> I'll be joining the club soon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to see what this bad boy can do although I really wanted the Waterforce Extreme 980ti, just couldn't find it anywhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll miss my crossfire setup but the heat, noise, & temps are just too much with it to keep my PC set up that way.


Nice! I ordered two, they are wide & I had to remove my PCIe SSD & switch to my 2x RAID 0 array as my main drive. I tried using a 4x to 16x powered cable but it was not stable so I had to 86 that alternative fix.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *broken pixel*
> 
> Nice! I ordered two, they are wide & I had to remove my PCIe SSD & switch to my 2x RAID 0 array as my main drive. I tried using a 4x to 16x powered cable but it was not stable so I had to 86 that alternative fix.


Yeah these are a beast of a video card for sure! Shame about having to remove your PCIe SSD but I think it's it worth it to have two of these in SLI. How are your temps & noise with these setup in SLI? I doubt I'll be getting another one soon but may go SLI in the future if it has a better heat/noise profile than my crossfire setup. A XFX DD 390 & MSI Gaming 290X while crazy powerful are also very hot & loud!







If I had a custom loop to cool them I might have rode them out till next gen but I still have to learn a lot more about WCing before I do a custom loop.


----------



## max883

MSI GTX 980 Ti GAMING 6GB. ASIC 77.8%









Powertarget 120% = 330w
Core: 1450mhz
mem: 7400mhz
Volt: 1.143v

Before using CLU: Max temp 75.c max fann 65% silent. Tested Witcher 3 and Far cry 4 in 4K with max settings. as those games are the most intensive for the gpu ive seen.

i applyed some CLU!. First the temp rised very fast and then i got some stripes and the screen blinked!!! i was thinking the GPU is dead becose of the CLU







turns out the Gpu didnt have proper kontakt









Max temp 71.c max fann 55% dead silent. i like it







FAR CRY 4 in 4K with max settings is the one that gets the hotest of all games"!

I had a Titan X in this case before i got the msi 980 Ti Gaming and it was LOUD at 84.c !!


----------



## PCMSTRACE

just joined this club

to quote apocalypse now

I love the smell of geforce in the morning. You know, one time we had a cheater bombed, for 12 hours. When it was all over, I walked up. We didn't find him, not one stinkin' haxor body. The smell, you know that nvidia smell, the whole hill. Smelled like
[sniffing, pondering]
frames per second. Someday this war's gonna end...


----------



## Fabian2602

Hey guys, got a Zotac Reference Card since a few days.
Installed a Raijintek Morpheus on the card.

Tested with MSI Kombustor (Lakes of Titan):
Temp.: 70°C
Core Clock: 1451 Mhz (+250)
Mem Clock: 4000 Mhz (+500)

Can i overwrite the normal Bios with the Evga Bios from the first site? (Zotac's powertarget is limited to 106%)
Or other ideas to get more performance?


----------



## looniam

kombustor is not for performance but power consumption; even having a 395 power target - it will still max out.

go for heaven or firestrike before screwing around with anything.









but yeah, you will need to up that power target regardless; just copy the power table but don't flash the evga bios to play it safe.


----------



## pestypest

Searched a bit, but couldn't find anything.

Has anyone here tried converting their EVGA ACX 2.0 SC+ edition cards using a reference cooler either a 980 Ti one, or Titan-X one using EVGA's hybrid cooler kit?


----------



## sblantipodi

is it normal than in firestrike with a GTX980 Ti SLI I lost 1000 points with the latest driver?

24000 with previous driver,
23000 now.

is this normal?


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is it normal than in firestrike with a GTX980 Ti SLI I lost 1000 points with the latest driver?
> 
> 24000 with previous driver,
> 23000 now.
> 
> is this normal?


It's possible. Your scores will likely change every time you run it.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pestypest*
> 
> It's possible. Your scores will likely change every time you run it.


True. As the system warms up you'll see a little better performance as well. I do electronic based calibrations and we let the systems warm up before doing calibrations for the reason that everything stabelizes once it warms up a little, to keep it simple.


----------



## NotReadyYet

I'm in

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=u8835


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> I'm in
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=u8835


Totally spaced filling out the form on page 1..

Here is mine

http://valid.x86.fr/2yas5l


----------



## xquisit

I have been use to overclocking with MSI Afterburner, is this a preferred software for EVGA cards as well?

What do you folks prefer?

Also, which order do I go with in overclocking:

Is it a safe practice to find how far I want to go with my memory and then move on to my core clock?

Do I increase with increments of 10?

When is it a safe practice to start adding voltage? (is the goal to keep voltage and get a max OC?)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pestypest*
> 
> It's possible. Your scores will likely change every time you run it.


the problem is that now results are constantly lower by 1000points over previous driver.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I have been use to overclocking with MSI Afterburner, is this a preferred software for EVGA cards as well?
> 
> What do you folks prefer?
> 
> Also, which order do I go with in overclocking:
> 
> Is it a safe practice to find how far I want to go with my memory and then move on to my core clock?
> 
> Do I increase with increments of 10?
> 
> When is it a safe practice to start adding voltage? (is the goal to keep voltage and get a max OC?)


go for core first w/increments of 13 then vram w/increments of ~50.

i prefer PX with a 980TI - it just seems to adjust voltage better - esp using Kboost on the voltage*; though PX will crash but then restart it.

* i was fudging around w/the voltage table - having it adjustable between gaming and benching (1.23 - 1.27) AB wouldn't let it go past 1.25 for some reason but PX allowed me to hit 1.27 w/Kboost . .


----------



## xquisit

May I be a complete noob and ask what PX stands for?

(I have been so use to MSI I have never inquired about other software, forgive me)

Furthermore, your help is appreciated.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> May I be a complete noob and ask what PX stands for?
> 
> (I have been so use to MSI I have never inquired about other software, forgive me)
> 
> Furthermore, your help is appreciated.


Evga's overclocking software, Precision X


----------



## xquisit

I haven't heard Precision X for at least a good three years - thanks for the memory refresh!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> I haven't heard Precision X for at least a good three years - thanks for the memory refresh!


i did neglect to mention it can be frustrating to use/configure compared to AB. i think about a year ago(?) 3dguru called out evga for blatantly coping the rivatuner code for PX so there were quite a few changes made making some changes in the monitor settings a little tricky.

ie. i wanted to set updating from 1000ms to 100ms in the graphs/OSD and took me awhile to figure out that i had to hit "enter" after typing in 100.









but like i said, for me (and i ought to include) _on a reference design card_, the voltage control is better. however afterburner 4.2.0 now has the ability to adjust non-reference (third party) voltage controllers on the lighting, HOF, KPE and classifieds up to 1.3v*.

E:
*after polling the controller and editing the profile.ini file for non-MSI card(s)


----------



## xquisit

So it's not as user friendly, and not as clean looking. I can't wait to give it a shot









BTW, is my ACX 2.0 FTW GTX 980 ti a reference card?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xquisit*
> 
> So it's not as user friendly, and not as clean looking. I can't wait to give it a shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, is my ACX 2.0 FTW GTX 980 ti a reference card?


nope - it's like a "cut down" classified having 4 less vrms and no evbot or probe it connectors. but really having 8+2 vrms (gpu+vram) that really is plenty for gaming. and having a dual bios is handy if you decide to mod the bios (you ought to for raising the power target eventually) and things go south.









i really wanted one and kicking myself for getting an SC+ off of ebay instead - just because of the dual bios to have one for gaming and the other benching for fun.


----------



## xquisit

I got my FTW for $599 shipped and no tax

I wonder if the kingpins was worth the additional $100 or so

I figured that is 1/6th the price of another FTW

I am currently trying to figure out how to save a profile in pX


----------



## looniam

right click on the profile # after htting apply, that's it.
kingpins are only worth if benching on LN2; maxwell needs frozen (-20 to -115c) to get "the most" out of it.

everything else is the luck of the draw.


----------



## xquisit

Makes me feel better about my purchase

Thank you for that

And thanks for the tip to save profiles


----------



## looniam

you're welcome ^2


----------



## RichardNixon

I've picked up a non-OC Asus Strix 980 TI and I'm trying my hand at overclocking it. I've managed to get it to 1400 MHz core and 7200MHz memory with 110% power target, but I think I've reached my limit without doing a bios mod. I know Asus cards have **** TDP limits. I have a customer water cooling loop and my temps max out at 36*C right now.

I have a few questions about doing the mod and general OCing

1) I assume it's best to copy my bios and mod it rather than get one of the generic ones from the OP. I'm comparing mine and the watercooling one from the OP and the only real difference I see (aside from the clock defaults) is the very first entry in the voltage table. Is that all I need to change, just set the first value to my max voltage I want (probably 1281mV) and the power limit will be "unlocked"?
2) Is that all I need to do in order to be able to set 121% power target in Afterburner? Right now it only goes to 110 and I don't know if it's a program setting or a bios setting.
3) Should I be maxing out the power target to 121% and then increasing the core voltage slider as well? I've seen posts saying that raising the core voltage will help stability but others say it's not needed when using a modded bios.
4) When doing 13MHx increments for clock freq, should I be making sure that the increment is divisible by 13 or the actual boost clock? The stock clock was not evenly divisible by 13 so I'm not sure if I should compensate for that or not.

E: Looks like there are some power table changes to do as well. I found one short guide on it but I'm looking for more information to make sure it doesn't get messed up.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> go for core first w/increments of 13 then vram w/increments of ~50.
> 
> i prefer PX with a 980TI - it just seems to adjust voltage better - esp using Kboost on the voltage*; though PX will crash but then restart it.
> 
> * i was fudging around w/the voltage table - having it adjustable between gaming and benching (1.23 - 1.27) AB wouldn't let it go past 1.25 for some reason but PX allowed me to hit 1.27 w/Kboost . .


Is there a reason to overclocking with increments of 13Mhz on the Core and 50Mhz on the VRAM?


----------



## RichardNixon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is there a reason to overclocking with increments of 13Mhz on the Core and 50Mhz on the VRAM?


Maxwell and Kepler DVFS jumps in 13MHz bins.


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> this problem persist on newer drivers too.
> please report the problem if you have it:
> http://surveys.nvidia.com/index.jsp?pi=6e7ea6bb4a02641fa8f07694a40f8ac6


high idle power usage / temp bug is still present 361.43








i reported this directly to Manuel on nvidia forum and he registered this bug (he asked for my bios and other specs), but since it's not very widespread i don't think it's high on nvidias priority list.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> high idle power usage / temp bug is still present 361.43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i reported this directly to Manuel on nvidia forum and he registered this bug (he asked for my bios and other specs), but since it's not very widespread i don't think it's high on nvidias priority list.


shame on nvidia, their drivers are out of control.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> high idle power usage / temp bug is still present 361.43
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i reported this directly to Manuel on nvidia forum and he registered this bug (he asked for my bios and other specs), but since it's not very widespread i don't think it's high on nvidias priority list.


http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-looking-into-problem-high-idle-power-usage-vs-high-refreshrate,2.html

They've already announced they will be fixing this.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> shame on nvidia, their drivers are out of control.


The issue is present on AMD cards as well.

EDIT: Just realized they said it was fixed in this driver. Installing now to see if it works on my system.....

Glottis, are you running two monitors?



Works fine.


----------



## -terabyte-

@dmasteR apparently the issue is fixed for single monitor configurations only. Having multiple monitors (even 1x144 Hz and 1x60 Hz) still triggers the issue, someone in another thread mentioned he tested with 1 and 2 monitors. I can't find the reply I'm thinking of right now though.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> go for core first w/increments of 13 then vram w/increments of ~50.
> 
> i prefer PX with a 980TI - it just seems to adjust voltage better - esp using Kboost on the voltage*; though PX will crash but then restart it.
> 
> * i was fudging around w/the voltage table - having it adjustable between gaming and benching (1.23 - 1.27) AB wouldn't let it go past 1.25 for some reason but PX allowed me to hit 1.27 w/Kboost . .
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a reason to overclocking with increments of 13Mhz on the Core and 50Mhz on the VRAM?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> Maxwell and Kepler DVFS jumps in 13MHz bins.


^that - just look at the boost table in the bios:



though some of the xxxx.5 clocks round up while others round down.

but i'l admit for vram that +50 is a little low _at first_ - usually there isn't a problem jump up to +300 then 50+ . .then +25 . . to fine tune - its all about patience.

btw, most seem to get a fix for high idle w/144hz screens w/latest driver but not all, not having that isssue w/60hz so idk.

it did _slightly raise_ my firestrike at stock speeds (1405Mhz boost set in bios):

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/6884748/fs/6884660


----------



## Devilywan88

Back to green camp from R9 390 Strix. Got mine at $675 at my local store. This is the cheapest 980ti in my country.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/nvidia-looking-into-problem-high-idle-power-usage-vs-high-refreshrate,2.html
> 
> They've already announced they will be fixing this.
> The issue is present on AMD cards as well.
> 
> EDIT: Just realized they said it was fixed in this driver. Installing now to see if it works on my system.....
> 
> Glottis, are you running two monitors?
> 
> 
> 
> Works fine.


on my monitor 1920x1200 60Hz it doesn't fixed anything.
I have 60c in idle on both cards.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> on my monitor 1920x1200 60Hz it doesn't fixed anything.
> I have 60c in idle on both cards.


Do you have two monitors? Or just one 1920 x 1200 60Hz?

Are you actually idle? AKA not using your browser,etc? The second you open up your browser, you most likely have hardware acceleration which would put stress on your GPU thus no longer idle.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do you have two monitors? Or just one 1920 x 1200 60Hz?
> 
> Are you actually idle? AKA not using your browser,etc? The second you open up your browser, you most likely have hardware acceleration which would put stress on your GPU thus no longer idle.


Single 1920x1200 60Hz monitor.
For idle I mean all apps closed, browser included.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Hi everyone... It's nice to know that there is a Club for 980Ti users.








Some of my friends already got this beast alone and some bought sli.
I only purchased one. 2nd time I bought EVGA GPU. The fist EVGA i had was the GTX 760 and then one of my friends lend me his 780 sli for my mod, until I am to shy that I am borrowing his GPUs.









Here's my Classy










and here's my Power Mac Mod where I was still using the 780 Sli.


http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=q3pe


I will be including the 980ti on my water cooling.

I already updated the bios of my 980ti which I got from the EVGA forums (I think KINGPIN posted that one).


----------



## NerevarReborn

Does anyone happen to know the physical size of the VRM chipsets on the 980 Ti? I'm thinking of getting a 980 Ti and a Kraken G10, with extra VRM heatsinks, and know that the G10 clearance is around 13mm, so 10mm high heatsinks are fine. Not sure which base dimensions would be best though. Seen some 14x14x9mm that look perfect if the size is right...


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NerevarReborn*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know the physical size of the VRM chipsets on the 980 Ti? I'm thinking of getting a 980 Ti and a Kraken G10, with extra VRM heatsinks, and know that the G10 clearance is around 13mm, so 10mm high heatsinks are fine. Not sure which base dimensions would be best though. Seen some 14x14x9mm that look perfect if the size is right...


Pretty good guide here. He has some after market stuff as well he uses.


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> on my monitor 1920x1200 60Hz it doesn't fixed anything. I have 60c in idle on both cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do you have two monitors? Or just one 1920 x 1200 60Hz?
> 
> Are you actually idle? AKA not using your browser, etc? The second you open up your browser, you most likely have hardware acceleration which would put stress on your GPU thus no longer idle.


I can confirm that 361.43 does not fix the issue on my system (RoG Swift + 980-Ti reference SLI). I still have to run the desktop at 120 Hz to get proper throttling on both cards. On 144 Hz, one card throttles and one doesn't.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fraggy*
> 
> I can confirm that 361.43 does not fix the issue on my system (RoG Swift + 980-Ti reference SLI). I still have to run the desktop at 120 Hz to get proper throttling on both cards. On 144 Hz, one card throttles and one doesn't.


another broken driver

sticking to older drivers i guess


----------



## skkane

Didn't nvidia say back some months ago that the 144hz gpu usage is not fixable? They'll only do it for pascal or something... I may be wrong. I think they would've fixed it already if they could.

Glad #1 goes down to 135mhz @ 120hz, they could've fkd this up also and forced you to use 75hz or smth for cool idle running.


----------



## Castaile

Just to share, with the new driver my single classy now gets down to the previous 135mhz idle even at 165hz on my 279q


----------



## -terabyte-

Yeah, the issue seems to be fixed for single gpu configurations with a single monitor. If you have multiple monitors or SLI configurations it is still there, at least that's what I've gathered so far reading around.


----------



## DrGonz

Anyone have a link to some game benchmarks on 4k surround with 3 and 4-way SLI? I see a few out there benching 4k surround in 2x SLI and some 3-4 way 4k benchmarks but not both. Just got my 3rd 4k screen and my 2x TIs are struggling at high/ultra on games (shocking, I know...). Waffling over adding a 3rd at this point. Sucks that Newegg is out of my reference SC cards. May have to mix in a Classified or similar. ?

Thx,
Gonz


----------



## Rob27shred

I'm in guys!







That FS score is the my 1st stock run with it, hopefully this card can do as claimed & go much higher! Just got it today & want to do some gaming so I'll save the tinkering for tomorrow. All seems well though, was playing the Witcher 3 in X2 1080p through DSR, everything set to as high as it could go in the graphics options other than HW which I left off, for about 2 hrs earlier & it ate it up!







Pretty much a solid 60FPS the whole time no matter where I went, I believe 56 was the lowest number I saw when it did dip but even then it was only for a split second, the temps topped out at 68C in a 23C ambient! Very happy with it so far!







My only complaint would be the sag is real with this beast!







I got a piece of fishing line holding it from sagging anymore than it is already right now, but need to fix it somehow permanently ASAP!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That FS score is the my 1st stock run with it, hopefully this card can do as claimed & go much higher! Just got it today & want to do some gaming so I'll save the tinkering for tomorrow. All seems well though, was playing the Witcher 3 in X2 1080p through DSR, everything set to as high as it could go in the graphics options other than HW which I left off, for about 2 hrs earlier & it ate it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much a solid 60FPS the whole time no matter where I went, I believe 56 was the lowest number I saw when it did dip but even then it was only for a split second, the temps topped out at 68C in a 23C ambient! Very happy with it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaint would be the sag is real with this beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a piece of fishing line holding it from sagging anymore than it is already right now, but need to fix it somehow permanently ASAP!


I have the same card but the gaming edition. And the sag is annoying as hell. Didn't think there was anything I could do about it though.. Any other ideas?

What's everyone else do?


----------



## looniam

here's a thought:



http://www.overclock.net/t/1515355/graphics-card-jack-support/0_50

i think power color sells a jack stand . . .


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> another broken driver
> 
> sticking to older drivers i guess


Hi Fraggy and Specre. Just want to know what is that about proper throttling when using 120hz? and it doesn't throttle properly on 144hz? and what older driver can you suggest that I should use?

thanks in advance


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Hi Fraggy and Specre. Just want to know what is that about proper throttling when using 120hz? and it doesn't throttle properly on 144hz? and what older driver can you suggest that I should use?
> 
> thanks in advance


i use 2 screens and i am getting installation errors

as for drivers go with - 358.59 Hotfix drivers


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i use 2 screens and i am getting installation errors
> 
> as for drivers go with - 358.59 Hotfix drivers


thanks man! i will use DDU first then install that one. ahm, most of you here are using the hotfix driver?


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I have the same card but the gaming edition. And the sag is annoying as hell. Didn't think there was anything I could do about it though.. Any other ideas?
> 
> What's everyone else do?


You can buy stands for graphics cards, most get creative I'm thinking. The fishing line works well, I just didn't crazy with it since my card extends over my HDD cage enough that I am planning on making something to go in-between the cage & card to hold it up. Most likely 2 pcs of plastic or something along those lines that match my build's colors & look clean. I'll post pics when I get it figured out. That's my project for tomorrow.


----------



## roberta507

I had a videocard sag as well with Zotac AMP Extreme
Was looking where I keep my tools and nothing nonelectrical conducting jumped out
Spotted a simple wood shim stood it on end and it fit almost perfect just shaved off about 1/4 inch
The thin end is on the edge of the videocard frame and the wider end is the base


----------



## wsarahan

Guys

I have 2 980 TI Galax GOC Edition

One is 74.1 Asic and the other is 69,9

Should i let the High asic card on top at sli setup right?

Now the top card is the High asic one, but it`s very hot i think

At SLI gaming it reaches *0's the TOP card and 60"s the bottom one, yesterday i reaplied the TIM and had no diference, is it normal this temps considering SLi Setups and cards overclocked?

It`s [email protected] now both cards


----------



## Fraggy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Hi Fraggy and Specre. Just want to know what is that about proper throttling when using 120hz? and it doesn't throttle properly on 144hz? and what older driver can you suggest that I should use? thanks in advance


You can set the desktop refresh to 120 Hz using NVCP (change resolution), and then set your games to 144 Hz (manage 3D settings / program settings / *game* / refresh = highest available). The card(s) will throttle normally when the desktop is set at 120, but you can still use 144 for your games. According to the posts I've read, if you have a single monitor and a single card, driver 361.43 will fix the issue so you can keep the desktop on 144, but if you have either SLI or more than one monitor, it won't.


----------



## sugalumps

Merry christmas


----------



## Rob27shred

So here is more permanent solution I came up with to prevent the card from sagging. I was searching everywhere & almost went with a pc of wood I was gonna paint like @roberta507 then I found a small red pencil sharpener that fit perfectly!







I just removed all the metal parts off the sharpener & stuck it in between my HDD cage & card.







I guess this particular solution would only work with a similar case but I am happy with it so far. It's matches my build & looks way cleaner than I thought it would.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry christmas


very nice


----------



## Hardcore1Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in guys!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That FS score is the my 1st stock run with it, hopefully this card can do as claimed & go much higher! Just got it today & want to do some gaming so I'll save the tinkering for tomorrow. All seems well though, was playing the Witcher 3 in X2 1080p through DSR, everything set to as high as it could go in the graphics options other than HW which I left off, for about 2 hrs earlier & it ate it up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much a solid 60FPS the whole time no matter where I went, I believe 56 was the lowest number I saw when it did dip but even then it was only for a split second, the temps topped out at 68C in a 23C ambient! Very happy with it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only complaint would be the sag is real with this beast!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a piece of fishing line holding it from sagging anymore than it is already right now, but need to fix it somehow permanently ASAP!


Hey man what ASIC u got and which Memory chip ?! i got mine through Newegg.com with 65% ASIC and Hynix not Samsung memory chips its still a great card but i hoped for better looks like Newegg also have the lowest ASIC cause 2 other people got below 70% from Newegg too


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I have 2 980 TI Galax GOC Edition
> 
> One is 74.1 Asic and the other is 69,9
> 
> Should i let the High asic card on top at sli setup right?
> 
> Now the top card is the High asic one, but it`s very hot i think
> 
> At SLI gaming it reaches *0's the TOP card and 60"s the bottom one, yesterday i reaplied the TIM and had no diference, is it normal this temps considering SLi Setups and cards overclocked?
> 
> It`s [email protected] now both cards


I can't really speak about SLI setups in particular but 80's on the top card does seem kinda high. I was only hitting 80C on the top card of my 390 CF setup when really pushing it hard & I'd assume a Hawaii CF setup should be hotter than a Maxwell SLI one. As far the ASIC quality goes I'd keep the higher one on top, higher ASIC means lower default voltage & power consumption so that card should be cooler.


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> I can't really speak about SLI setups in particular but 80's on the top card does seem kinda high. I was only hitting 80C on the top card of my 390 CF setup when really pushing it hard & I'd assume a Hawaii CF setup should be hotter than a Maxwell SLI one. As far the ASIC quality goes I'd keep the higher one on top, higher ASIC means lower default voltage & power consumption so that card should be cooler.


Thanks man

The problem is that i live in Brazil, very hot here

Almost 40C now a days here


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardcore1Gamer*
> 
> Hey man what ASIC u got and which Memory chip ?! i got mine through Newegg.com with 65% ASIC and Hynix not Samsung memory chips its still a great card but i hoped for better looks like Newegg also have the lowest ASIC cause 2 other people got below 70% from Newegg too


I got Hynix memory unfortuantely, but lucked out with the ASIC. Mine scores a 77.9 ASIC through GPU-Z


Definitely not good news about newegg though, they have been my preferred place to get PC components for yrs. now. I'd hate to have to change that but if they are getting lower quality parts I won't hesitate to go elsewhere.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Thanks man
> 
> The problem is that i live in Brazil, very hot here
> 
> Almost 40C now a days here


No problem!







With that high of an ambient temp 80C doesn't sound to bad for the top card IMHO. But I have no experience with 980tis in SLI so maybe somebody here who does can chime in?


----------



## sugalumps

Clean af

I really adore the backplate on this card, spent ages looking


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> 
> 
> Clean af
> 
> I really adore the backplate on this card, spent ages looking


Very clean & nice bro!







I do gotta admit the backplate is sick on the MSI models!


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that high of an ambient temp 80C doesn't sound to bad for the top card IMHO. But I have no experience with 980tis in SLI so maybe somebody here who does can chime in?


Bought this TIM, was considered the best of 2015, lets see if its better than gelid Extreme

http://www.performance-pcs.com/thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-hgh-performance-thermal-grease-3ml.html


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Bought this TIM, was considered the best of 2015, lets see if its better than gelid Extreme
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-hgh-performance-thermal-grease-3ml.html


Hopefully that should help some, I know Thermal Grizzly is one of the best TIMs out there but I was under the impression it worked best with sub-zero cooling. Never tried it personally so I could be very wrong about that though. I just switched to IC Diamond for my CPU & it seems to be doing better than the CM TF400 I had on it previously. Let us know how the Thermal Grizzly does once you get it bud!


----------



## wsarahan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Bought this TIM, was considered the best of 2015, lets see if its better than gelid Extreme
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-hgh-performance-thermal-grease-3ml.html
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully that should help some, I know Thermal Grizzly is one of the best TIMs out there but I was under the impression it worked best with sub-zero cooling. Never tried it personally so I could be very wrong about that though. I just switched to IC Diamond for my CPU & it seems to be doing better than the CM TF400 I had on it previously. Let us know how the Thermal Grizzly does once you get it bud!
Click to expand...

Thanks

As I live in Brazil it will take some days to arrive here, maybe 7 or 10 days, but I'll post here the diference at cpu and vga temps when it delivers to me


----------



## j-s-w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Bought this TIM, was considered the best of 2015, lets see if its better than gelid Extreme
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/thermal-grizzly-kryonaut-hgh-performance-thermal-grease-3ml.html


It looks to be the best alternative to liquid metal http://overclocking.guide/thermal-paste-roundup-2015-47-products-tested-with-air-cooling-and-liquid-nitrogen-ln2/6/


----------



## RichardNixon

I need some help diagnosing an overclocking issue. I've been OCing one component at a time and running Firestrike to check for stability. First I did GPU clock/memory, then I did CPU and Fclock, and I'm stable in Firestrike. Now I'm trying to do my system memory and it's causing problems. I have a kit listed as 3200 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V. I've tried using XMP and also manually setting the freq/timings/voltage and no matter what I do, Firestrike is severely limited in FPS. It's especially noticeable in the physics and combined tests, where I'll go from 45-50 FPS without a memory OC to 3-5 FPS when I OC system memory. What could be causing the slowdown? I've tried raising memory voltage to 1.4V and it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## maynard14

heres my score on my oc 1500 gpu core 2000 memory.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RichardNixon*
> 
> I need some help diagnosing an overclocking issue. I've been OCing one component at a time and running Firestrike to check for stability. First I did GPU clock/memory, then I did CPU and Fclock, and I'm stable in Firestrike. Now I'm trying to do my system memory and it's causing problems. I have a kit listed as 3200 16-16-16-36 @ 1.35V. I've tried using XMP and also manually setting the freq/timings/voltage and no matter what I do, Firestrike is severely limited in FPS. It's especially noticeable in the physics and combined tests, where I'll go from 45-50 FPS without a memory OC to 3-5 FPS when I OC system memory. What could be causing the slowdown? I've tried raising memory voltage to 1.4V and it doesn't make a difference.


What CPU and board do you have? What are the OC settings for the CPU? Have you tried any other stress test / benchmarking applications to see if it's isolated to Firestrike? BTW what's Fclock?


----------



## wsarahan

Yes

That review made me buy this one

I`ll receive Tuesday


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Nice comparison. Glad to see the 780Ti doing so well and is really keeping up with the 980 pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fury X seems so inconsistent framerate wise tho.[/quote.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys
> 
> I have 2 980 TI Galax GOC Edition
> 
> One is 74.1 Asic and the other is 69,9
> 
> Should i let the High asic card on top at sli setup right?
> 
> Now the top card is the High asic one, but it`s very hot i think
> 
> At SLI gaming it reaches *0's the TOP card and 60"s the bottom one, yesterday i reaplied the TIM and had no diference, is it normal this temps considering SLi Setups and cards overclocked?
> 
> It`s [email protected] now both cards
> 
> 
> 
> I tried air cooled MSI's and the top one would be at 83 under load.
Click to expand...


----------



## Sigrep

Hey can someone tell me if I use the 980ti EVGA SC modded bios one page one for my 980ti hybrid will it work ok? Does it have to be based on the exact same model?


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigrep*
> 
> Hey can someone tell me if I use the 980ti EVGA SC modded bios one page one for my 980ti hybrid will it work ok? Does it have to be based on the exact same model?


It will work


----------



## Sigrep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pestypest*
> 
> It will work


Thank you. Would it be better if I just downloaded mine and edited it to match the power and voltage of the one on the front? The boost table is way different on my default one and im not sure if that matters.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigrep*
> 
> Thank you. Would it be better if I just downloaded mine and edited it to match the power and voltage of the one on the front? The boost table is way different on my default one and im not sure if that matters.


I went with the AIR one at first since I was on air, it was a nice stable OC, but ramped my fans up too much. Once I get another EVGA AIO, I am going to have both mine under water so to speak, then I will explore which bios I want to try.


----------



## Sigrep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pestypest*
> 
> I went with the AIR one at first since I was on air, it was a nice stable OC, but ramped my fans up too much. Once I get another EVGA AIO, I am going to have both mine under water so to speak, then I will explore which bios I want to try.


I have the EVGA hybrid so I just took the front page rom and copied the votage and power limit settings onto a copy of my own rom. Flashed it an hour ago and now its running 1506mhz stable. Loving it.

It still only gets to 59 degrees. I'm not sure how extreme diminishing returns become as you increase voltage, but it seems like you could push it much further.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sigrep*
> 
> I have the EVGA hybrid so I just took the front page rom and copied the votage and power limit settings onto a copy of my own rom. Flashed it an hour ago and now its running 1506mhz stable. Loving it.
> 
> It still only gets to 59 degrees. I'm not sure how extreme diminishing returns become as you increase voltage, but it seems like you could push it much further.


That's awsome. What is your ASIC?


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

A week ago, I bought two reference EVGA SC 980TIs . With Asics 83 and 73.3, not too shabby (But obviously, ASIC doesn't determine your overclocking capabilities.)

Currently, I'm running at 1443 Mhz - Boost and stock memory and stock voltage. Completely stable.

Is there point in trying to increase the voltage and core clock? Or even overclocking the memory? Apparently, memory overclocking doesn't make much of a difference or any difference at all.


----------



## sugalumps

Just checked my asic score...................... 66% sigh, my 980 msi gaming had 80%. Also weird that msi have the double fan utility for their 980 but not their ti version. Ah well, still got it boosting to 1400 easy with only changing the core which will do me for 1440p.

Also once again hats off to msi, like the 980 version this is the quietest card to date while still cooling very well.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> A week ago, I bought two reference EVGA SC 980TIs . With Asics 83 and 73.3, not too shabby (But obviously, ASIC doesn't determine your overclocking capabilities.)
> 
> Currently, I'm running at 1443 Mhz - Boost and stock memory and stock voltage. Completely stable.
> 
> Is there point in trying to increase the voltage and core clock? Or even overclocking the memory? Apparently, memory overclocking doesn't make much of a difference or any difference at all.


Higher the resolution and AA used, the better the memory clocking will help. 1443MHz is more than enough to rip though stuff, just add some memory clocking, like say +300 to 500 or so.


----------



## bluedevil

So yesterday I got a stock hsf in preps for my comparison video between my current ACX 2.0, stock HSF, and the Hybrid upgrade on my 980 Ti (EVGA 4995). Gonna post up a video on my YT channel after the holidays. You guys want me to post it up here?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Higher the resolution and AA used, the better the memory clocking will help. 1443MHz is more than enough to rip though stuff, just add some memory clocking, like say +300 to 500 or so.


Agreed, at 4K this adds a few extra fps for me, even without AA. 8GHz VRAM.


----------



## Vanhoud

is anyone using a good modded bios for thier zotac 980ti? I have the amp! edition and am looking for a few more fps


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So yesterday I got a stock hsf in preps for my comparison video between my current ACX 2.0, stock HSF, and the Hybrid upgrade on my 980 Ti (EVGA 4995). Gonna post up a video on my YT channel after the holidays. You guys want me to post it up here?


sure!









i for one look forward to discussing your videography skills.


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Higher the resolution and AA used, the better the memory clocking will help. 1443MHz is more than enough to rip though stuff, just add some memory clocking, like say +300 to 500 or so.


Overclocked the memory by +550, stable.


----------



## gpvecchi

Do someone has 84.00.41.00 EVGA Hydro Copper bios to share, please?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sure!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i for one look forward to discussing your videography skills.


Got some decent content up, I am also part of OCN's Hardware Labs Program, so getting some cool stuff.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyhzFqkKPZST6rlgnWH05ZA


----------



## xzamples

my friend has an nvidia gtx 980 ti reference version

what would be some good aftermarket air coolers that would fit it?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> Got some decent content up, I am also part of OCN's Hardware Labs Program, so getting some cool stuff.
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCyhzFqkKPZST6rlgnWH05ZA


got just *a little* reverb on the SSD on a stick review, eh?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> got just *a little* reverb on the SSD on a stick review, eh?


yeah trying to figure out better mic settings....


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> So yesterday I got a stock hsf in preps for my comparison video between my current ACX 2.0, stock HSF, and the Hybrid upgrade on my 980 Ti (EVGA 4995). Gonna post up a video on my YT channel after the holidays. You guys want me to post it up here?


That would be awesome, I just literally installed my hybrid cooler on my ACX 2.0 4995 2 nights ago. Temps are pretty amazing. I am going to order another hybrid in the next few days and install it on my other card. ( same model) I actually ended having to get 2 Titan-X reference coolers. So far all is good.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluedevil*
> 
> yeah trying to figure out better mic settings....


you mean the microphone itself or the audio in the recording?


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you mean the microphone itself or the audio in the recording?


Yeah, my mic levels were at 100 after I published the video. Gonna be much better next time!


----------



## fat4l

Hello guys.
I will be selling my Asus Ares 3 and prolly moving to "Green Team".
I feel that a 980Ti is a nice choice, however I'm not sure which maker to buy.

I need a card that can generaly clock very good as this card will be watercooled with my custom loop.

Any ideas ?









Thanks


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I will be selling my Asus Ares 3 and prolly moving to "Green Team".
> I feel that a 980Ti is a nice choice, however I'm not sure which maker to buy.
> 
> I need a card that can generaly clock very good as this card will be watercooled with my custom loop.
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


EVGA Classified would probably do you good.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I will be selling my Asus Ares 3 and prolly moving to "Green Team".
> I feel that a 980Ti is a nice choice, however I'm not sure which maker to buy.
> 
> I need a card that can generaly clock very good as this card will be watercooled with my custom loop.
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


i am guessing you want something top of the range

G1, lightning, Classified, FTW+ and Zotac amp extreme


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I will be selling my Asus Ares 3 and prolly moving to "Green Team".
> I feel that a 980Ti is a nice choice, however I'm not sure which maker to buy.
> 
> I need a card that can generaly clock very good as this card will be watercooled with my custom loop.
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


You could go classified or kpe but honestly I'm running reference sli and clocking beyond 1500 which is above average for sli. I was getting close to 1550 with my 80 asic card. and I'm not sure there's a block for the classy. I think the gen consensus was that you need a 780 ti classy block for this card.

I'd go with the ftw as its on sale for reference price at microcenter


----------



## ONCB

Going to ask for a bit of advice here.

I am new to GPU overclocking but have been having a tinker around with it the last couple of days.

I have a reference 980ti with a 73% ASIC.

Using AB I appear to be stable (heaven for a while/daily gaming/ firestrike) at +250 core clock and +500 (1000) mem. According to GPU-Z this gives me a core of 1250 and a boost of 1326. In AB monitoring when running heaven I see GPU clock go up to 1490. Can someone explain to me what this is in relation to the previous mentioned speeds?

I was only able to go 106% power limit with default BIOS so I had a look at some modded BIOS and then I made my own just to increase Power limit to 125% and flashed that so I have that available. I have not touched anything with boost tables or voltages.

At the minute I can't seem to get above +250 on the core clock without a hard freeze after a few minutes in heaven. This is with +87mV in AB.

Where can I go from here? Is there anything else I can change in BIOS that will allow the card to stably boost higher than 1326 from 1250? Is there an easy way to increase the voltage? The card is under water at present at the highest temperature I have seen it get to is 41C so I have room temperature wise to play about more.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I will be selling my Asus Ares 3 and prolly moving to "Green Team".
> I feel that a 980Ti is a nice choice, however I'm not sure which maker to buy.
> 
> I need a card that can generaly clock very good as this card will be watercooled with my custom loop.
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


if you go watercooling asus strix oc cards all the way !!!

i went 1580mhz core and 8600 ram with 1.274 volt !!

i had her on water for some time, now im back in air doing 1540mz


----------



## fat4l

Thats nice.
Does water gain only 40 MHz ? That's pretty poor









Thanks everyone for suggestions


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Thats nice.
> Does water gain only 40 MHz ? That's pretty poor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone for suggestions


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Hello guys.
> I will be selling my Asus Ares 3 and prolly moving to "Green Team".
> I feel that a 980Ti is a nice choice, however I'm not sure which maker to buy.
> 
> I need a card that can generaly clock very good as this card will be watercooled with my custom loop.
> 
> Any ideas ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Best cards for water cooling are the EVGA K|NGP|N and Gigabyte G1.

Depends on the card but I'd say between 30-50mhz on the core is normal. I only went from 1530/8100 @stock v on air to 1550/8150 @1.245v on water with my Classified (73% ASIC). However from an aesthetic, acoustic and thermal perspective a custom loop produces large gains.


----------



## paskowitz

Double post.


----------



## Pinnacle Fit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ONCB*
> 
> Going to ask for a bit of advice here.
> 
> I am new to GPU overclocking but have been having a tinker around with it the last couple of days.
> 
> I have a reference 980ti with a 73% ASIC.
> 
> Using AB I appear to be stable (heaven for a while/daily gaming/ firestrike) at +250 core clock and +500 (1000) mem. According to GPU-Z this gives me a core of 1250 and a boost of 1326. In AB monitoring when running heaven I see GPU clock go up to 1490. Can someone explain to me what this is in relation to the previous mentioned speeds?
> 
> I was only able to go 106% power limit with default BIOS so I had a look at some modded BIOS and then I made my own just to increase Power limit to 125% and flashed that so I have that available. I have not touched anything with boost tables or voltages.
> 
> At the minute I can't seem to get above +250 on the core clock without a hard freeze after a few minutes in heaven. This is with +87mV in AB.
> 
> Where can I go from here? Is there anything else I can change in BIOS that will allow the card to stably boost higher than 1326 from 1250? Is there an easy way to increase the voltage? The card is under water at present at the highest temperature I have seen it get to is 41C so I have room temperature wise to play about more.


It shows 1490 because it's the core + boost + your offset of 250.


----------



## ScramShiits

I posted in this thread a few months back - I had a problem where my GTX 980 ti (eVGA ACX+) was not throttling down to .864v at idle, it was stuck at 1.225v no matter what tweaks I made to the vBIOS after constant reflashing. Well, I just confirmed my issue was with the earlier release of Windows 10 (prior to the 12/19 major update). Even since the Windows 10 update, my card now properly idles at .864v, and boosts to 1.225v under load.

Hopefully this helps those who are running into similar issues under Windows 10.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Quick question guys. I have the Acer XB270HU and 1 980ti, I was thinking of adding another gpu. Should I? will I notice a big difference? and will my i5 4670K @ 4.5GHz be an issue running with these cards? I also am using a 750watt PSU. Advice?


----------



## Desolutional

What frequency was your monitor set to?


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Quick question guys. I have the Acer XB270HU and 1 980ti, I was thinking of adding another gpu. Should I? will I notice a big difference? and will my i5 4670K @ 4.5GHz be an issue running with these cards? I also am using a 750watt PSU. Advice?


You probably won't notice a huge difference, it also depends on which games you play, what settings you run them at. For me, I noticed a 15-25 FPS increase in BO3, but that titles isn't that great for testing purposes. I play all sorts of titles and am compiling a list of FPS increases in each title I play. I would say if you don't plan on upgrading for a few years, then the safer route is to grab another and don't look back. It will give you head room to upgrade your monitor, and play your games at max res, max settings etc..

Your CPU should be just fine at that speed. I would suggest a 850w, for headroom purposes if you decide to OC your cards. But a 750w should be able to run both those cards at stock with no issue.

Hope this helps.


----------



## ONCB

As a follow from previous post, I flashed the 1.281v BIOS and clocked the card but can't get it stable above 1352MHz core clock. Had it up to 1442MHz which was able to do firestrike extreme but not to run heaven for more than about 5 minutes.

I feel like I should be getting more from this and wonder if anyone had any advice? To give some further info im running a 5820k stable at 4.4GHz, CPU and GPU are under water, temps with 1.281 (actually shows a bit lower under load, 1.274 I think) don't exceed about 45 degrees doing anything so far.

As I said I am new to GPU overclocking so any help is appreciated and also if anyone could explain why I am sometimes seeing result reversals with overclocks ie. standard bios no overclock (1000 MHz core clock) gave 7822 in Firestrike whereas the 1.281 BIOS from page 1 with a 1102MHz clock gave a result of 7574.

Many thanks


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScramShiits*
> 
> I posted in this thread a few months back - I had a problem where my GTX 980 ti (eVGA ACX+) was not throttling down to .864v at idle, it was stuck at 1.225v no matter what tweaks I made to the vBIOS after constant reflashing. Well, I just confirmed my issue was with the earlier release of Windows 10 (prior to the 12/19 major update). Even since the Windows 10 update, my card now properly idles at .864v, and boosts to 1.225v under load.
> 
> Hopefully this helps those who are running into similar issues under Windows 10.


hi bro, just cureious what particular windows 10 update you talking about? my windows 10 is still in version 10586


----------



## L0GIC

Hey friends,



Replaces my EVGA GTX980 FTW which was rubbish and would crash at stock clocks.


----------



## lexlutha111384

Thanks for the advise. I'm thinking I might just go sli


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lexlutha111384*
> 
> Quick question guys. I have the Acer XB270HU and 1 980ti, I was thinking of adding another gpu. Should I? will I notice a big difference? and will my i5 4670K @ 4.5GHz be an issue running with these cards? I also am using a 750watt PSU. Advice?


Yes, because you will be able to get into the 100's with max settings. I have done the same, I have a UPS that measures wattage from the wall and my 6700k at 4.9ghz 1.48v with 2x980Ti pulls in the middle 600's with both cards gaming and 400's with SLI disabled. You should be good to go if you are not overclocking the GPU's with 750w. Your I5 will be fine, you will see a larger difference adding a GPU then you will upgrading the CPU, so stick with your priority get the second GPU and save for a new CPU next year.


----------



## fyzzz

22343 gpu score and 17k overall with 980ti/4690k, finally








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6956555


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> 22343 gpu score and 17k overall with 980ti/4690k, finally
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6956555


That's a nice score! I have the same setup as you, what are your CPU tweaks? I can't get mine stable at 4.9, so I stick with 4.7.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> That's a nice score! I have the same setup as you, what are your CPU tweaks? I can't get mine stable at 4.9, so I stick with 4.7.


Thanks,my cpu is stable at 4.8 with 1.3v and I use 5.1-5.2 as benching clock, with 1.52v. But I only run that voltage when I have the window open next to the computer and I have a few minus degrees outside now. I would never try that kind of voltage on normal ambient. I also have the cache at 44 and ram at 2200mhz cl12, which also helps the score.


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Do someone has 84.00.41.00 EVGA Hydro Copper bios to share, please?


Hybrid and Hydro Copper seem to share the same bios:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/179138/evga-gtx980ti-6144-151104.html


----------



## thecyb0rg

Not "officially" part of the club yet. But... I will be shortly. Waiting on this bad boy to arrive. The wait/struggle is real...


----------



## Luri

the beast!


----------



## HAL900

the laud xD


----------



## chrismlachcik




----------



## HAL900

Low fps


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismlachcik*


Dang good quality recording. Shadow did not disappoint.


----------



## RobzDragon

Welp, broke 5k in Ultra http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9952107? Pretty happy so far although I thnk I hit the Powerlimit in the bios of 111%.
Core @ 1522MHz
Mem @ 4002MHz
Overvolt .67mV
PL @ 111%
Max Temp 56c


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismlachcik*


what are the clocks?


----------



## YamiJustin

So I have 2 EVGA 980 Ti Hydro Coppers, running in SLI. They are awesome. I'm cooling them with x2 480mm radiators. So temperatures are never an issue with either the processor or graphics cards. At 100% load at 1468mhz they never really went past 46c. Sound is also likewise never really an issue. I feel that temps will never hold me back, so the issues are properly configuring the cards.

The cards are already pre-overclocked a bit, from my understanding. The Hydro Coppers come as:
1140 MHz Base Clock
1228 MHz Boost Clock

It seems the memory is the same:
7010 MHz (effective)

So I am trying to get to as close to 1500MHz for the core clock as possible, and hopefully about 8000MHz for the effective memory.
Right now I can't figure out how much voltage to give it using MSI Afterburner. If anything it seems like simply using more voltage decreases the amount of time it lasts in stress tests from FurMark.
I run the stress tests at my monitor resolution, 3440x1440.
From what I've seen I get better benchmarks with less voltage. But that makes me wonder how all the overclocks other users use involve the max + offset voltage using MSI Afterburner.


----------



## chrismlachcik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> what are the clocks?


It ended up being 1486/2001. For some reason last night I ran valley while I went to sleep and woke up and my computer crashed but there was no error about valley or display drivers. I think my power supply is about to retire, Ive had it for a few years and it was cheap too.


----------



## xzamples

is the reference nvidia 980ti's pcb different from other 980ti's ??? asking for a friend because he wants to put an aftermarket passive air cooler on his but doesn't want to run across any compatibility issues


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrismlachcik*


What did you use to record?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> is the reference nvidia 980ti's pcb different from other 980ti's ??? asking for a friend because he wants to put an aftermarket passive air cooler on his but doesn't want to run across any compatibility issues


I believe it's just the classy and FTW. The rest are all reference design.


----------



## chrismlachcik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pestypest*
> 
> What did you use to record?
> I believe it's just the classy and FTW. The rest are all reference design.


I used Shadowplay


----------



## vasyltheonly

I picked up a Asus Strix 980ti yesterday off craiglist. Great card at $540 was a steal. My issue is that I read that the card does not have any dedicated cooling for the memory modules. I have some thermal pads left over from my 780 waterblocks, is it beneficial to put some thermal paste and pads on the memory? I just want the card to run as cool as it can so I can overclock it without worrying about it.


----------



## jgv1985

I got 2 Strix SLI mate, Awesome cards, I got both of them 1481Mhrz on the core and 7800 Memory without any temperature issues (in SLI). I remember hearing something about the memory in a video on youtube but the guy really doesn't know what hes talking about. Just get hw64 and monitor the memory temps. The fans help keeping them cool even with an overclock.


----------



## looniam

putting thermal pads on anything without an appropriate heatsink/plate making contact (for conduction) will have a negative impact on temps.

the convection from the fans will do the work. and please never add pads _and_ paste.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgv1985*
> 
> 
> 
> I got 2 Strix SLI mate, Awesome cards, I got both of them 1481Mhrz on the core and 7800 Memory without any temperature issues (in SLI). I remember hearing something about the memory in a video on youtube but the guy really doesn't know what hes talking about. Just get hw64 and monitor the memory temps. The fans help keeping them cool even with an overclock.


My exact system... Except I have an EVGA hybrid on top os an MSI 6G have not overclocked the SLI but know my 6G can do 1500,


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> putting thermal pads on anything without an appropriate heatsink/plate making contact (for conduction) will have a negative impact on temps.
> 
> the convection from the fans will do the work. and please never add pads _and_ paste.


Yea I though it was dumb. I only saw that from one review on youtube. Also do you know if the asus strix 980ti can I take off the cooler and replace my own thermal paste on it? One of the screws has a little sticker on it that will need to be broken. Idk if that voids my warranty. Thanks in advance.


----------



## slobed

Im thinking about picking a Ti up, but i dont really know which one to get, im primarily out for OC'ing, and gaming.
And im running water, so best stock cooler does not matter really.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> Yea I though it was dumb. I only saw that from one review on youtube. Also do you know if the asus strix 980ti can I take off the cooler and replace my own thermal paste on it? One of the screws has a little sticker on it that will need to be broken. Idk if that voids my warranty. Thanks in advance.


i'm pretty sure taking off a sticker is a void - but an actual asus owner may want to chime in -or sending customer support an email.


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm pretty sure taking off a sticker is a void - but an actual asus owner may want to chime in -or sending customer support an email.


Removing the sticker on the MSI version does not void warranty. Only if you break something ofcourse. COuld be the same for the Strix, not sure tho


----------



## Verhexen

Got my second EVGA 980 Ti SC+ for Christmas.


----------



## jgv1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> My exact system... Except I have an EVGA hybrid on top os an MSI 6G have not overclocked the SLI but know my 6G can do 1500,


cool setup ! Mine actually looks a little different now. I changed the motherboard from the x99 gaming 7 to the x99 godlike... Looks a little different not much. Ill try to take another picture and posted here. What are your specs? My current specs are : 5960x @4.5 32gb Kingston Predador 3000Mhz Ram 1x 512gb pci-e SSD (for operating system & programs) 3x1tb samsung 850 evos in raid for games and 1x 2tb evo for storage, Movies music ect ect 2x asus strix 980 ti in SLi and my corsair 1500W power supply


----------



## jgv1985

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Verhexen*
> 
> Got my second EVGA 980 Ti SC+ for Christmas.


nice set up mate. Why do you have 3 videocards but only 2 are connected (sli bridge) ? are u running the third one for physics?


----------



## Verhexen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jgv1985*
> 
> nice set up mate. Why do you have 3 videocards but only 2 are connected (sli bridge) ? are u running the third one for physics?


Yes! The bottom card is the PNY 780 I upgraded from. I had the room, so I figured why not. This keeps me from filling it with another 980 Ti!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Verhexen*
> 
> Yes! The bottom card is the PNY 780 I upgraded from. I had the room, so I figured why not. This keeps me from filling it with another 980 Ti!


NICE!









could you please do me a favor IF you have metro 2033 or last light or any batman will work since it has a benchmark.

would you be able to disable SLI to run single card only. run on bench with physX on the 780, then run another bench on the other 980ti?

i would like to see the difference between maxwell and kepler for physX. i know it wouldn't be a perfect comparison, 2304 vs 2816 in cuda cores, but close enough for horseshoes.









aren't you glad you join us here?

WELCOME!


----------



## Verhexen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> NICE!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could you please do me a favor IF you have metro 2033 or last light or any batman will work since it has a benchmark.
> 
> would you be able to disable SLI to run single card only. run on bench with physX on the 780, then run another bench on the other 980ti?
> 
> i would like to see the difference between maxwell and kepler for physX. i know it wouldn't be a perfect comparison, 2304 vs 2816 in cuda cores, but close enough for horseshoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aren't you glad you join us here?
> 
> WELCOME!


I have metro 2033 I can test on, but I may also use this as an excuse to buy some batman games (for the sake of more data, of course!) I'm at work now and won't be home until late, so I may not be able to test until NYE. I'll do the following:

980 Ti x1
980 Ti x1 + 780 PhysX
980 Ti + 980 Ti PhysX
980 Ti SLI
980 TI SLI + 780 PhysX

I was actually thinking about this earlier today, as I was wondering if the 780 would help or hinder this build. It'll be interesting to see the results.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Verhexen*
> 
> I have metro 2033 I can test on, but I may also use this as an excuse to buy some batman games (for the sake of more data, of course!) I'm at work now and won't be home until late, so I may not be able to test until NYE. I'll do the following:
> 
> 980 Ti x1
> 980 Ti x1 + 780 PhysX
> 980 Ti + 980 Ti PhysX
> 980 Ti SLI
> 980 TI SLI + 780 PhysX
> 
> I was actually thinking about this earlier today, as I was wondering if the 780 would help or hinder this build. It'll be interesting to see the results.


thanks!

i can wait. i had a 570 for physX and saw a 2fps increase in metroLL than just a 980TI alone. but "upgrading" to win10 seemed to nerf the 570.







(supposedly now fixed )

now i have a 780TI sitting in a box and thought about slapping it in and replay metroLL for grins. _but if maxwell blows it out of the water_ well (long story) got batman AK with the 980TI classy i had. seems steam added the whole batman series in my library over how flonky the game was. well i'd grab a 950 (which ought to be enough) and play the whole series.

yeah, imma physX fan - since cryostasis: reason of sleep.


----------



## Verhexen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thanks!
> 
> i can wait. i had a 570 for physX and saw a 2fps increase in metroLL than just a 980TI alone. but "upgrading" to win10 seemed to nerf the 570.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (supposedly now fixed )
> 
> now i have a 780TI sitting in a box and thought about slapping it in and replay metroLL for grins. _but if maxwell blows it out of the water_ well (long story) got batman AK with the 980TI classy i had. seems steam added the whole batman series in my library over how flonky the game was. well i'd grab a 950 (which ought to be enough) and play the whole series.
> 
> yeah, imma physX fan - since cryostasis: reason of sleep.


I just realized NYE is tomorrow. Oops.

What's stopping you?! Granted I've been having too much fun with this stuff lately... I really wish AK was better, I was really looking forward to that. Glad I didn't get it only to be disappointed, though.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> Not "officially" part of the club yet. But... I will be shortly. Waiting on this bad boy to arrive. The wait/struggle is real...


Very nice!







I just got the same one & am loving it! I haven't messed around with OCing it too much but have it set to +58mhz on the core & + 36mhz on the mem right now & it is getting me just over 1500 with the boost!













These things are definitely beasts! You should be very happy with it!


----------



## bigmike35

I got my new baby for Christmas. Evga 980TI Sc w/ BP. So far I am in love with it, moved up from a Evga 760 SC. My ASIC is 73%, and right now for stock it runs at ~1316Mhz (Core) and 1752Mhz (mem). I was able to add about +160Mhz for Core and +400Mhz for mem for offset giving me about 1476Mhz Core and 1953Mhz mem (7812). Testing with Fur it was stable for 5 mins doing 1920x1080 at 8xMSAA. Temps were 60 C at 58% fan speed (i have a custom curve). I was wondering is it worth trying to get more out of it, anything past +160Mhz was crashing (tried w/o mem overclock) then added the Mem oc. I am use to Overclocking my comp but never really messed with my GPU. With Precision I am locked into the 110% power. I believe the stock voltage taps out at 1.99 if I'm correct. What is a safe voltage if I should add any. The TDP was reaching ~90% in the fur testing.

If specs aren't listed (first post)
4770k @ 4.4
Asus Max Hero VI
Corshair 750W HX


----------



## Ziver

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ P/N: 06G-P4-4995-KR

I wanna change my stock bios with this ; https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/174639/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150629.html

İs it posibble ?


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ P/N: 06G-P4-4995-KR
> 
> I wanna change my stock bios with this ; https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/174639/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150629.html
> 
> İs it posibble ?


Yes. Basically any *most* BIOS's will work. They just change some freq's and voltages. Generally speaking. YMMV


----------



## pestypest

Wanted to share my rig with a few pics and what I have done.

2 980 Ti's model 4995 from EVGA. ACX 2.0+ with BP

I converted one to a hybrid, and going to do the 2nd one tomorrow when it arrives.

What I ended up doing was buying 2 Titan-X coolers (reference) and installed one as a test to make sure everything worked.

Temps so far idle is 32C, and load hasn't gone over 51C

bottom card dumps the heat in the case, so my hopes are that the load and idle temps will be lower once the 2nd hybrid kit is installed.

Ended up changing cases to the Fractal Design Define S. Here is a few pics of what it looks.

I have to get those GPU cables tucked away once everything is installed. Didn't want to tuck it all way just yet in case I have to pull them out for a re-route.

I am also going to route that upper fan cable better. I am seeing if it will fit with both 120 rads. That is a stock 140mm fan.

This case is fantastic for things up front. The cable management isn't terrible, but not what I expected. I need to order a few custom SATA cables to help with that in the back end.


----------



## nodicaL

Well I took the plunge and got a GTX 980 Ti!
Didn't know if I was even going to get one, but I thought why not.

It arrived today and I've been putting it through the paces.
I've only touched the GPU Clock so far. I still haven't found my limit yet, nor have I touched my voltage either.

I think my card OC's fairly decently without touching voltage, and it's ASIC is pretty average at 70.8%.
Guess this really shows, in my opinion, that ASIC isn't the only factor deciding if a card can OC well.

Been running Valley in Extreme HD for over 2 hours while I was out eating, and Firestrike Ultra without any crashes or driver failures.





I'm running on an old i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz, and 16GB of DDR3-2133.
Waiting on the ASUS' new Forumla board to release before I jump on Skylake.

This card is a beast, and I'm really happy that I upgraded!


----------



## nikoli707

is there a 980ti that i should avoid? personally i would like to go with evga, msi or gigabyte. i can get the gigabyte windforce 3x(non g1) for a decent price. is there anything i should be aware of on that card? locked bios, locked voltage controller?

i would like to use a custom bios to disable boost and just lock in a frequency like my skynet bios does on my classified gk110.


----------



## fredocini

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> is there a 980ti that i should avoid? personally i would like to go with evga, msi or gigabyte. i can get the gigabyte windforce 3x(non g1) for a decent price. is there anything i should be aware of on that card? locked bios, locked voltage controller?
> 
> i would like to use a custom bios to disable boost and just lock in a frequency like my skynet bios does on my classified gk110.


I wouldn't say "avoid" in particular. I think the only difference between the non g1, and the g1 is the stock clock speed. Is there a significant difference in price with the 980 ti you are looking at vs. the g1 gaming model?

I also have a question about the memory clock on the graphics card. When you are increasing voltage, I understand that it should help stabilize, or increase your core clock. However, will it also help stabilize memory clock?


----------



## looniam

vram voltage is 1.6v. don't forget on reference design its 6+2 vrms; six for core and two for vram.

only a few cards have voltage controllers to adjust vram voltage with supporting software. ie the classified using the classy tool (or EVbot of course)

E:
ya know i never did consider/test if adding more voltage to the core may help the memory controllers in the chip with faster vram speeds


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> is there a 980ti that i should avoid? personally i would like to go with evga, msi or gigabyte. i can get the gigabyte windforce 3x(non g1) for a decent price. is there anything i should be aware of on that card? locked bios, locked voltage controller?
> 
> i would like to use a custom bios to disable boost and just lock in a frequency like my skynet bios does on my classified gk110.


Mr-Dark can do a custom bios for your future card.
He also has some advise on good 980Ti's that aren't voltage locked:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2410#post_24749124


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Verhexen*
> 
> I have metro 2033 I can test on, but I may also use this as an excuse to buy some batman games (for the sake of more data, of course!) I'm at work now and won't be home until late, so I may not be able to test until NYE. I'll do the following:
> 
> 980 Ti x1
> 980 Ti x1 + 780 PhysX
> 980 Ti + 980 Ti PhysX
> 980 Ti SLI
> 980 TI SLI + 780 PhysX
> 
> I was actually thinking about this earlier today, as I was wondering if the 780 would help or hinder this build. It'll be interesting to see the results.


I did something similar to this a month ago. I had 2x970's in SLI and decided to go to one 980ti hybrid. Glad I did but that is another story. Sold one of the 970's but I tried the other with my 980ti for PhysX.

In the games I tried such as Borderlands 2 I got 3-5 fps better with the dedicated 970 then with the 980 ti doing all the work. I decided it was not worth it to lose the resale of the 970 for 3-5 fps. Was able to sell my 970 g1 for a pretty fair price to a coworker.

It does help that my 980ti Hybrid runs at 1533/7700 on the stock bios and +50 voltage.

To be honest with 980TI in SLI I think the 780 will hurt more than it helps but that is what testing is for!


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pestypest*
> 
> Wanted to share my rig with a few pics and what I have done.
> 
> 2 980 Ti's model 4995 from EVGA. ACX 2.0+ with BP
> 
> I converted one to a hybrid, and going to do the 2nd one tomorrow when it arrives.
> 
> What I ended up doing was buying 2 Titan-X coolers (reference) and installed one as a test to make sure everything worked.
> 
> Temps so far idle is 32C, and load hasn't gone over 51C
> 
> bottom card dumps the heat in the case, so my hopes are that the load and idle temps will be lower once the 2nd hybrid kit is installed.
> 
> Ended up changing cases to the Fractal Design Define S. Here is a few pics of what it looks.
> 
> I have to get those GPU cables tucked away once everything is installed. Didn't want to tuck it all way just yet in case I have to pull them out for a re-route.
> 
> I am also going to route that upper fan cable better. I am seeing if it will fit with both 120 rads. That is a stock 140mm fan.
> 
> This case is fantastic for things up front. The cable management isn't terrible, but not what I expected. I need to order a few custom SATA cables to help with that in the back end.


Very Nice!


----------



## Verhexen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I did something similar to this a month ago. I had 2x970's in SLI and decided to go to my 980ti hybrid. Glad I did but that is another story. Sold one of the 970's but I tried the other with my 980ti for PhysX.
> 
> In the games I tried such as Borderlands 2 I got 3-5 fps better with the dedicated 970 then with the 980 ti doing all the work. I decided it was not worth it to lose the resale of the 970 for 3-5 fps. Was able to sell my 970 g1 for a pretty fair price to a coworker.
> 
> It does help that my 980ti Hybrid runs at 1533/7700 on the stock bios and +50 voltage.
> 
> To be honest with 980TI in SLI I think the 780 will hurt more than it helps but that is what testing is for!


Pretty much what I figured with the two cards (and honestly kind of what I expect to find with SLI). I think a really big part of it will come down to how much use the two 980 TIs are getting. I'm not gaming a 4k (I still have my little 27" 1080p monitors), so I highly doubt that anything I do will tax these gpus enough that they need to offload anything to a weaker gpu.

This being said, if I take that 780 out.... The temptation may lead me to a watercooled card..


----------



## looniam

you can always increase the load using DSR for 2K or 4K.

the witcher 3 looked amazing on a little 25" 1080 screen but, i just didn't like 26fps - that was w/hairworks and all the bells and whistles.


----------



## Alpina 7

I have Asus 27" ips monitors. Anyway to run 4K on mine? Guest resolution I see is 1840x1080. I have a 980TI G1 ... 1515Mhz clock @4000mhz mem


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I have Asus 27" ips monitors. Anyway to run 4K on mine? Guest resolution I see is 1840x1080. I have a 980TI G1 ... 1515Mhz clock @4000mhz mem


You could enable Dynamic Super Resolution in Nvidia Control Panel.


I have an Asus MX279H which is an IPS 27" display, 4k looks pretty good I would just enlarge the text size in windows to make it more readable but that's up to you.

3D Settings is where you enable which DSR Profiles you want to be available.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> Very Nice!


Thanks!

Here is the updated version, just got done installing the 2nd hybrid cooler. 29C idle temps!

So what I am going to have to do is order a few of these flat angle or right angle whatever you want to call them (sata cables). The ones I have now are just plain stock that come with the mobo. They are simply way in the way due to length. So I have to leave my GPU power cables up front for now. Going to get some sleeves for them as well when I order those sata cables. Have a bit more cable management to do, but it's decent enough now with both coolers in that it won't affect the flow and temps.

Also going to order a EVGA SLI bridge as well. Just to make it look better. That ribbon is meh.

Future stuff is to get matching fans throughout the case. Still thinking on a color scheme. Might do black, white and red.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pestypest*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Here is the updated version, just got done installing the 2nd hybrid cooler. 29C idle temps!
> 
> So what I am going to have to do is order a few of these flat angle or right angle whatever you want to call them (sata cables). The ones I have now are just plain stock that come with the mobo. They are simply way in the way due to length. So I have to leave my GPU power cables up front for now. Going to get some sleeves for them as well when I order those sata cables. Have a bit more cable management to do, but it's decent enough now with both coolers in that it won't affect the flow and temps.
> 
> Also going to order a EVGA SLI bridge as well. Just to make it look better. That ribbon is meh.
> 
> Future stuff is to get matching fans throughout the case. Still thinking on a color scheme. Might do black, white and red.


Boy.. Oh Boy... You certainly have good taste! It would be cool to get that EVGA SLI bridge but my MSI gaming 6G and EVGA hybrid have different width, so only a flexi bridge will work. Not about to take a loss selling a card for that. It's all about the heaven 4.0 right???


----------



## YamiJustin

Well guys my build is finally finished







Well guys my build is finally finished









I've been building it since summer and as of today I've got my custom BIOS for my graphics cards, so I am happy with the current performance. Still benchmarking (and will post all those later), but I really want to enjoy Witcher III before I get to into that lol.

Here are the specs:
Case - Corsair Obsidian 900D
Processor - Intel Core i7 5930K @ 4.4GHz overclock using 5-Way-Optimization
GPUs - 2x EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti Hydro Copper SLI @ 5007MHz core clock, 3870MHz clock core (each at 16x PCIE speed)
Motherboard - ASUS Rampage V Extreme 3.1
PSU - EVGA Supernova 1200 P2
Memory - Corsair Dominator Platinum 16gb DDR4 4x4 @ 3000mhz
Cooling - Custom water loop
Pump/Res - EK-XRES 140 Revo D5 PWM (incl. pump)
2 Radiators - EK-CoolStream XE 480 (Quad)
Tubing - TUBE PrimoChill PrimoFlex Advanced LRT
12 Fittings - EK-ACF Fitting 13/19mm - Black (Compressions)
12 Fans - Noctua NF-F12 PWM 120mm Case Fan (x8 radiator fans), Noctua NF-S12A PWM 120mm Case Fan (x3 case fans), Noctua NF-A14 PWM 140mm Case Fan
Monitor - Acer Predator X34 (34inch, curved, 3440x1440, IPS, G-Sync, 100Hz)
Other - ASUS OC Panel, Blu-ray Burner

I spent about $6,500 on everything. I know it's super overkill but it makes me happy and it's my hobby. Doing my first custom water loop was scary, but it worked. Although I had a dead motherboard in the beginning so that sucked. Here are some photos.


I'll include many more in the spoiler below!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Congrats, man! Best way to start the New Year


----------



## nikoli707

damn those are some badace systems.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> You could enable Dynamic Super Resolution in Nvidia Control Panel.
> 
> 
> I have an Asus MX279H which is an IPS 27" display, 4k looks pretty good I would just enlarge the text size in windows to make it more readable but that's up to you.
> 
> 3D Settings is where you enable which DSR Profiles you want to be available.


Thanks man that helps a lot. I have those same monitors as well. Running 2 of them









I'll try it now..

Ok so I don't see an option to enable super resolutions? I can make custom resolutions, but that's about it.. What res should o be running? Currently I'm at 3840x1080

Also tell me more about this dsr?

Should I be doing this with surround archive or disabled ?

Thanks for your help bro


----------



## terence52




----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Boy.. Oh Boy... You certainly have good taste! It would be cool to get that EVGA SLI bridge but my MSI gaming 6G and EVGA hybrid have different width, so only a flexi bridge will work. Not about to take a loss selling a card for that. It's all about the heaven 4.0 right???


I feel like we have something in common







Yea, if I were I would just stick with the ribbon. I am still trying to come up with a name for my rig.. Can't really think of anything atm.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Hey,

I am using a 39" TV as a monitor and I want to use DSR,because 1080p is meh... But if I dcale to 4K with DSR everything is super tiny,icons,taskbar,everything







any idea how to fix this or any other redolutions I can usr? Thanks


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> I am using a 39" TV as a monitor and I want to use DSR,because 1080p is meh... But if I dcale to 4K with DSR everything is super tiny,icons,taskbar,everything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea how to fix this or any other redolutions I can usr? Thanks


Your still looking at a resolution of 1920x1080, but rendering in 4k allows for more information to be displayed but it still has to fit it on the 1080p display thus making everything smaller.

Here is Nvidia's explanation of DSR and the benefits. I wouldn't use it for working and messing around on the desktop due to the fact that there is no perceivable benefit other than fitting more stuff on the screen.

The best benefit 4K DSR is aimed at is rendering higher resolution textures to allow for higher quality gaming on a lower resolution monitor, though it's still not true 4k because of the fact that it's impossible for your monitor to truly display a 4K image.

Your best bet is probably to stick to 1080p for everything except games and manually adjust your game's settings to the 4k resolution you want them to be rendered at.

The only way to get a true 4k experience is with a 4k display, rendering in dsr and downscaling will cause things to not appear as they should, which you can see now.


----------



## orionz

I'm in! And yeah...it's connected to a laptop.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Your still looking at a resolution of 1920x1080, but rendering in 4k allows for more information to be displayed but it still has to fit it on the 1080p display thus making everything smaller.
> 
> Here is Nvidia's explanation of DSR and the benefits. I wouldn't use it for working and messing around on the desktop due to the fact that there is no perceivable benefit other than fitting more stuff on the screen.
> 
> The best benefit 4K DSR is aimed at is rendering higher resolution textures to allow for higher quality gaming on a lower resolution monitor, though it's still not true 4k because of the fact that it's impossible for your monitor to truly display a 4K image.
> 
> Your best bet is probably to stick to 1080p for everything except games and manually adjust your game's settings to the 4k resolution you want them to be rendered at.
> 
> The only way to get a true 4k experience is with a 4k display, rendering in dsr and downscaling will cause things to not appear as they should, which you can see now.


DSR is super awesome, I prefer a 1080P monitor than a 4K one.
I have a GTX980 Ti SLI and I cannot push all games to 4K due to performance reason and bad scaling on the SLI, with a 1080P monitor you can play all games at 1080P flawlessy and go with DSR 4K when you can afford it.
You can't do the same with a 4K monitor because scaling a native 4K to 1080P creates an horrible blurred image.

DSR 4K gives pretty much the same image quality of a real 4K monitor if you don't look the monitor using a lens









IMHO we are not ready for 4K yet and DSR is the only way to achieve the nearest 4K quality with current hardware.


----------



## fyzzz

This is getting ridiculous, made a new bios for my 980 ti and ran it very cold (load temp was probably under 20c







) and suddenly it is doing 1540mhz+ and it was struggling past 1530mhz before.
17128 -with i5 4690k/980 ti
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7030793


----------



## mouacyk

Similar experience here. Even without thermal throttling on AIR with max fans and external fans to keep temps under 69C, I was getting only 1421MHz at stock 1.187v. Once moved to full water block with temps under 40C, I'm now stable at 1458MHz with stock 1.187v. +37MHz for for -30C. Forgot who, but someone pointed this out around July when the initial test results for the G10 AIO were being posted in this thread or the MSI thread.


----------



## Vperez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> This is getting ridiculous, made a new bios for my 980 ti and ran it very cold (load temp was probably under 20c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and suddenly it is doing 1540mhz+ and it was struggling past 1530mhz before.
> 17128 -with i5 4690k/980 ti
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7030793


I can run at 1545 mhz as long as the GPU core temp does not go above 48c. If it goes above 48c it crashes instantly. It seems a bit ridiculous given that it ran at 1515 on air and got up to 84c without any issues.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got the same one & am loving it! I haven't messed around with OCing it too much but have it set to +58mhz on the core & + 36mhz on the mem right now & it is getting me just over 1500 with the boost!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These things are definitely beasts! You should be very happy with it!


confirmed - very happy.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*
> 
> confirmed - very happy.


Awesome! Enjoy bud


----------



## Hardrock

New member of the 980ti club. Just hooked up my EVGA 980 TI Classified x2 in SLI. Awesome


----------



## chronicfx

There is an amazing deal going on at Newegg! I wonder if they will bundle a game at this price


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> There is an amazing deal going on at Newegg! I wonder if they will bundle a game at this price


Just picked 3 of those! Couldn't pass on that!

Do we know if these are cherry picked, high binned ones?









*P.S:* I know I'm a bit late but I wish everyone a *Happy New Year 2016* .


----------



## jbb817

I recently bought an Acer XB270HU monitor that has support for 165 hz refresh rate. I'm having the issue where my card idles at 925/1752. As a result the fans are always on and the card is drawing more power than it should be. I know this is a known issue, but all I could find are articles from months ago saying Nvidia would fix it. I've installed the latest drivers and the problem persists. Does anyone know of a fix (other than running at 120hz)?


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> I recently bought an Acer XB270HU monitor that has support for 165 hz refresh rate. I'm having the issue where my card idles at 925/1752. As a result the fans are always on and the card is drawing more power than it should be. I know this is a known issue, but all I could find are articles from months ago saying Nvidia would fix it. I've installed the latest drivers and the problem persists. Does anyone know of a fix (other than running at 120hz)?


I think you mean the XB271HU? Because the 270 has a 144 Hz limit as far as I know.

That said the latest nvidia drivers do have a fix for the card not idling with a 144+ Hz refresh rate, but the fix works only if you have a single monitor plugged in AND a single video card.

If you have multiple monitors or a SLI setup then your only option for now is to force the screen to 120 Hz as you mentioned. In your config I see you have 3 monitors, that's what is still triggering the issue for you.


----------



## superbadapie

Good day all.

I trust everyone had a fantastic festive season.

I bought myself MSI Gaming 980ti. I was hoping that someone could advise me as to how to undervolt the this card? MSI afterburmer only gives me an option to increase the voltage.

With my previous card (980 HOF) I used a NVVDD tool to undervolt. Is there a similar program I can use? Would prefer if I could just use afterburner.

Thank you.


----------



## jbb817

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> I think you mean the XB271HU? Because the 270 has a 144 Hz limit as far as I know.
> 
> That said the latest nvidia drivers do have a fix for the card not idling with a 144+ Hz refresh rate, but the fix works only if you have a single monitor plugged in AND a single video card.
> 
> If you have multiple monitors or a SLI setup then your only option for now is to force the screen to 120 Hz as you mentioned. In your config I see you have 3 monitors, that's what is still triggering the issue for you.


No, it's actually the xb270hu. The newer models have support for 165hz. And you're right, I'm currently running 2 of the monitors, so that must be the problem. Thanks for the help. I wonder if Nvidia ever plans to getting around to fixing the issue fully. Guess I'll be at 120hz for now.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jbb817*
> 
> No, it's actually the xb270hu. The newer models have support for 165hz. And you're right, I'm currently running 2 of the monitors, so that must be the problem. Thanks for the help. I wonder if Nvidia ever plans to getting around to fixing the issue fully. Guess I'll be at 120hz for now.


Oh, I wasn't aware the new XB270HU models hit 165 Hz too. Thanks for the info


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> Oh, I wasn't aware the new XB270HU models hit 165 Hz too. Thanks for the info


I have a XB28OHK any idea if mine can go higher then 60Hz? I don't personally think it can after trying but I might be missing something so I figured I'd ask.


----------



## Tekmo88

This is a bit of a crazy question.. I have my G1 clocks set too 120/225,Is that too high for Daily Gaming are is average?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> This is a bit of a crazy question.. I have my G1 clocks set too 120/225,Is that too high for Daily Gaming are is average?


As long as it's stable and temps are low enough to not cause throttling, don't worry about it. Your minimum framerates which need the most boost, will be as high as it can be. If noise/power are concerns, you can use Adaptive power so the card clocks down from time to time when the load is low. Another thing I find useful also is to limit your framerate to your monitor's refresh rate, so you're not rendering more frames than is physically drawable (completely anyway). In all, you get a boost in minimum (and max) framerates, tear-free rendering, and lowest temps possible combined with your hardwares' best performance.


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> As long as it's stable and temps are low enough to not cause throttling, don't worry about it. Your minimum framerates which need the most boost, will be as high as it can be. If noise/power are concerns, you can use Adaptive power so the card clocks down from time to time when the load is low. Another thing I find useful also is to limit your framerate to your monitor's refresh rate, so you're not rendering more frames than is physically drawable (completely anyway). In all, you get a boost in minimum (and max) framerates, tear-free rendering, and lowest temps possible combined with your hardwares' best performance.


i have Asus Rog Swift,temps are good 58c gaming 63c benching.i ran heavensward for almost 2 hours no crash, I guess I'm good?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> i have Asus Rog Swift,temps are good 58c gaming 63c benching.i ran heavensward for almost 2 hours no crash, I guess I'm good?


You're good until your next game crash -- friendly reminder that Heaven isn't as intense as some game you may play. 2 hours on Heaven is very good. If it does crash in a game, back off 13MHz on the GPU and that might be completely stable onward.


----------



## -terabyte-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I have a XB28OHK any idea if mine can go higher then 60Hz? I don't personally think it can after trying but I might be missing something so I figured I'd ask.


The 280 model is the 4K model right? DP 1.2 does not provide enough bandwidth for the refresh rate to go above 60 Hz, we need to wait for DP 1.3 for 4K to support up to 120 Hz. Hopefully the next Nvidia/AMD gpus will already start supporting it, maybe we'll know something more in a few days from CES 2016.


----------



## Rob27shred

Need some advice from my fellow 980ti owners. I have a GB Xtreme Windforce 980ti & have started OCing it. I have found a stable decent OC I would like to stick with but want to ask others more knowledgeable than me about my settings. For some reference my GPU's stock speeds are core - 1216, mem - 1801 not sure about the stock voltage though. The main question I have is I am hitting 1.230V on the GPU core voltage with this OC at full load. Considering my card has a custom PCB & beefed up VRMs specifically for high OCs I believe that should not be an issue. Although I am not 100% sure about that, so I am looking for some advice on what I am doing.
GPU Z screenshot with my current settings

MSI AB screenshot with my current settings

HWinfo stats for my current OC on my GPU


Any help would be greatly appreciated. As I said before it is stable at this OC & I feel like I could get even more out of it, but since I am fairly new to OCing I would like the opinions of more experienced OCers. I do not want to burn my card up by pushing to far on air. Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## izidour

Hello, can someone share one good bios with 1.27v? i got one 980ti EVGA SC ACX with 80.3% with the bios of hydro i got 1535mhz. I wanna try one more agressive bios.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-terabyte-*
> 
> The 280 model is the 4K model right? DP 1.2 does not provide enough bandwidth for the refresh rate to go above 60 Hz, we need to wait for DP 1.3 for 4K to support up to 120 Hz. Hopefully the next Nvidia/AMD gpus will already start supporting it, maybe we'll know something more in a few days from CES 2016.


Yes it is. Ahh that makes sense. I should've been able to figure that out. I want higher fps on this monitor so bad. Thank you. Rep.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Need some advice from my fellow 980ti owners. I have a GB Xtreme Windforce 980ti & have started OCing it. I have found a stable decent OC I would like to stick with but want to ask others more knowledgeable than me about my settings. For some reference my GPU's stock speeds are core - 1216, mem - 1801 not sure about the stock voltage though. The main question I have is I am hitting 1.230V on the GPU core voltage with this OC at full load. Considering my card has a custom PCB & beefed up VRMs specifically for high OCs I believe that should not be an issue. Although I am not 100% sure about that, so I am looking for some advice on what I am doing.
> GPU Z screenshot with my current settings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI AB screenshot with my current settings
> 
> HWinfo stats for my current OC on my GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated. As I said before it is stable at this OC & I feel like I could get even more out of it, but since I am fairly new to OCing I would like the opinions of more experienced OCers. I do not want to burn my card up by pushing to far on air. Thanks in advance for any responses!


try upping your fan speed to 100% because temps>voltage w/maxwell. my classy got ~26mhz more keeping the core temp below 56c. (it was a cold day)

but that is a decent clock speed. (1533?)


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> try upping your fan speed to 100% because temps>voltage w/maxwell. my classy got ~26mhz more keeping the core temp below 56c. (it was a cold day)
> 
> but that is a decent clock speed. (1533?)


Yes 1533 is the what I ultimately end up with on the core after boost.







So everything looks ok other than needing to up my fan speed? Since it ran stably through FS, Valley, & heaven with these setting I was mostly concerned with the voltage being too high to run like this often. Although after some searching my voltage seems to be less of a problem than the temp like you said.


----------



## TheTarpZ

Here is my two babys


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheTarpZ*
> 
> 
> 
> Here is my two babys


Nice pair. However, I cringe at the possibility of static electricity jumping at those cards on that chair.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Yes 1533 is the what I ultimately end up with on the core after boost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So everything looks ok other than needing to up my fan speed? Since it ran stably through FS, Valley, & heaven with these setting I was mostly concerned with the voltage being too high to run like this often. Although after some searching my voltage seems to be less of a problem than the temp like you said.


just for grins, what's your ASIC? albeit doesn't mean how high you can OC just what voltage you need.

my classy was 73.5% and 1505ish wanted 1.23 but my SC+(72.1%) is only doing 1430ish with the same voltage. imo, 1.23 is perfectly safe for gaming/benching (boost). i would hesitate to run it 24/7 just because.


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> try upping your fan speed to 100% because temps>voltage w/maxwell. my classy got ~26mhz more keeping the core temp below 56c. (it was a cold day)
> 
> but that is a decent clock speed. (1533?)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just for grins, what's your ASIC? albeit doesn't mean how high you can OC just what voltage you need.
> 
> my classy was 73.5% and 1505ish wanted 1.23 but my SC+(72.1%) is only doing 1430ish with the same voltage. imo, 1.23 is perfectly safe for gaming/benching (boost). i would hesitate to run it 24/7 just because.


My ASIC is 77.9 which I felt was kinda low for a binned GPU but talking to others who have gotten the GB xtremes through newegg it looks like that is on the higher end.









Thanks for the advice BTW, +rep. I was figuring that my settings would be alright for benching & gaming, hearing it from someone else definitely put my mind at ease though! I do not plan on running this OC 24/7 but do intend on using it while gaming some, not just benching.


----------



## TheTarpZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Nice pair. However, I cringe at the possibility of static electricity jumping at those cards on that chair.


If they die, they die ...


----------



## PriestOfSin

I wish I'd gone with the liquid cooled option with my 980Ti. The fans on the EVGA model I've got are incredibly loud.


----------



## Artifesto

Quick question, I ran the Ashes DX12 Benchmark and was curious about input from others about it. I would imagine my scores should be higher but maybe others can better explain it for me? I did notice a peak power consumption of 103% and I had to back my OC down to 1515 instead of 1531 (but I didn't apply any voltage and that may have caused the game crash.)

This is with the G1 Gaming 980 Ti and a i7 4790k (16Gb of Corsair Vengeance Pro @2400mhz as well)





(I also posted this in the G1 Gaming specific thread for the 980Ti but I'd like to have as many opinions as possible, sorry for the double post if it's an issue)


----------



## mp5mafia

Got my Msi gtx 980 Ti gaming 6G few days ago and today I've been working on my new bios for it.
Something got me confused on my stock bios. My boost tables were already set to 1531.5Mhz and voltage at 1.281V ?!
At stock bios boost to 1356Mhz hold down by the voltage throttling.
After voltage unlocked in bios, turbo dissabled, tdp up as well as vram gpu runs now at 1531.5Mhz.
Is it normal for this gpu to have such high boost table set from stock?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Quick question, I ran the Ashes DX12 Benchmark and was curious about input from others about it. I would imagine my scores should be higher but maybe others can better explain it for me? I did notice a peak power consumption of 103% and I had to back my OC down to 1515 instead of 1531 (but I didn't apply any voltage and that may have caused the game crash.)


where did you get the benchmark?
Should I buy the entire game to get the benchmark? Is there a cheaper way since I have no intention to play that game?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> where did you get the benchmark?
> Should I buy the entire game to get the benchmark? Is there a cheaper way since I have no intention to play that game?


The benchmark is included in the game, it's not my favorite style of game play. I'm not a fan of top down gaming but as for it being an Alpha early access it is still pretty cool and fun.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mp5mafia*
> 
> Got my Msi gtx 980 Ti gaming 6G few days ago and today I've been working on my new bios for it.
> Something got me confused on my stock bios. My boost tables were already set to 1531.5Mhz and voltage at 1.281V ?!
> At stock bios boost to 1356Mhz hold down by the voltage throttling.
> After voltage unlocked in bios, turbo dissabled, tdp up as well as vram gpu runs now at 1531.5Mhz.
> Is it normal for this gpu to have such high boost table set from stock?


seems so (at least for EVGA from TPU database)


----------



## Methodical

My 980ti died a sudden death on Saturday. RMA in process.

http://forums.evga.com/My-980ti-is-dead-isnt-it-m2430664.aspx


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> My 980ti died a sudden death on Saturday. RMA in process.
> 
> http://forums.evga.com/My-980ti-is-dead-isnt-it-m2430664.aspx


That sucks, I hate it for ya. If you don't mind, care sharing your hardware setup with any OC's/Voltages? I had a bad board that fried an old 8800 I used to have but otherwise seemed to work fine.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> That sucks, I hate it for ya. If you don't mind, care sharing your hardware setup with any OC's/Voltages? I had a bad board that fried an old 8800 I used to have but otherwise seemed to work fine.


Here's my setup. I ran the card at stock clock speed and voltage. I literally started up Witcher 3 where the dude was in the tub and the screen went white and froze. EVGA tech suggested that maybe it crashed and killed the internals of the gpu. The board is ok.

My box:
Case: HAF 932
CPU: i7-2600K (@4.6ghz)
Memory: Gskill Trident (1866 @ 32gb)
MB: Asus P8Z68-V Pro
GPU: EVGA GTX 980 Ti ACX 2.0+(water cooled)
PSU: Corsair AX 750 Gold 80+
Monitors: U3011, U2412 (game only on U3011)


----------



## NotReadyYet

Question, and maybe I'm losing my mind, but I recently purchased an MSI 980 Ti Golden Gaming Edition. This card, in OC Boost mode, is supposed to be core clocked at 1291. However, when I ran Firestrike, it only showed me it being clocked at 1140. I'm using the MSI Gaming App, and have OC mode selected. What gives?

This is my first Nvidia card since the 9800 GT. All I've ever used was AMD and Afterburner.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Question, and maybe I'm losing my mind, but I recently purchased an MSI 980 Ti Golden Gaming Edition. This card, in OC Boost mode, is supposed to be core clocked at 1291. However, when I ran Firestrike, it only showed me it being clocked at 1140. I'm using the MSI Gaming App, and have OC mode selected. What gives?
> 
> This is my first Nvidia card since the 9800 GT. All I've ever used was AMD and Afterburner.


Maybe thermal throttling. Unsure, as I have never messed that model or even researched. But that is the most common thing I have seen. What do you temps reach when running that?


----------



## NotReadyYet

66c, the fan didnt even turn on for it! How can I fix it?


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> 66c, the fan didnt even turn on for it! How can I fix it?


Wish I could be more help, but I am unsure with MSI, I Know they usually have their own software. So maybe there is something in there that is holding the potential back. Could try it with OC mode and see what happens.


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pestypest*
> 
> Wish I could be more help, but I am unsure with MSI, I Know they usually have their own software. So maybe there is something in there that is holding the potential back. Could try it with OC mode and see what happens.


Their OC software is useless. It's either always crashing or the buttons didnt do anything. I had clicked OC mode, yet it never ran it in that mode.


----------



## pestypest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Their OC software is useless. It's either always crashing or the buttons didnt do anything. I had clicked OC mode, yet it never ran it in that mode.


Delete it lol. Try it without using it. Maybe try using EVGA precision.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotReadyYet*
> 
> Question, and maybe I'm losing my mind, but I recently purchased an MSI 980 Ti Golden Gaming Edition. This card, in OC Boost mode, is supposed to be core clocked at 1291. However, when I ran Firestrike, it only showed me it being clocked at 1140. I'm using the MSI Gaming App, and have OC mode selected. What gives?
> 
> This is my first Nvidia card since the 9800 GT. All I've ever used was AMD and Afterburner.


Go back to using AfterBurner and forget about the MSI Gaming App!


----------



## NotReadyYet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Go back to using AfterBurner and forget about the MSI Gaming App!


I think I figured it out.

If I start MSI Gaming App, and then open Afterburner, whatever I switch in the Gaming App automatically adjusts Afterburner. So, OC mode in the Gaming App put my Afterburner at +50 Core clock and +47 Memory clock @ 100% power limit. When I run Firestrike using both the Gaming App and Afterburner, the boost clock gets enabled. I verified this in GPU-Z and on Afterburner's chart. However, Firestrike only shows me the base OC clock of 1190 (maybe its a bug). If I only run Afterburner with the above setting, boost clocks DOES NOT get enabled. Not sure if this is a bug or what, but just an interesting thing I found.

Also, I was a bit disappointed with my Firestrike score: 15380. Thought I was cheated by a couple hundred points.


----------



## looniam

go to the profile folder in AB:
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles

and delete the "VEN_" profile(s) there and restart AB - just a suggestion.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Alright, fam. I quit messing around with the junk and went HAM, Built two workstations/ gaming rigs (one was for my cousin). I was completely naive the past 5 years to this technology and ignored it because of the games I played. I only looked seriously at workstation cards.

Anyways, for my cousin I got him a 290x xfx dual dissension (it was alright but it was crap). I had already ordered x2 EVGA 980 TI (for me to SLI) and gave him one yesterday. He is up and running now and I am actually still using his. I have most of my components gpu, cpu, I am deciding on a few small minor details like aesthetcitcs, and if I want to return the i7 4970k or "exchange" for the new crazy intel cpu's with more expensive everything just cause I can? Damn, I feel good in this club.

I am testing DOTA 2 and CS:GO on x2 Asus monitors right now with down sampling. I am trying to get the highest reso possible while maintaining 144HZ refresh rate. The first Asus' everyone knows and loves at one time I believe the 24 in 144Hz. The 2nd is - well, you can see almost everything here

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684244241728442368 and then @whoami_gaming (this is a burner so no advertisements. It's not my main twitter handle but good to show the order history and build logs I've went through a I posted there for friends.

I have until the 15th to return both of these monitors. I got the 24' for 210$ and the 27' 60Hz IPS for 420$.

Displays are all I am looking at men. I would just buy that new release the other day but the reviews are sketch. Decisions, decisions, first world problems.. love it

Glad to to leave the peasants and join you guys!

P.S.

Nothing is OC'd yet (gonna be on cus and my old rig off and on for till the 14th when I leave for Denver for the weekend. Need everything ready and waiting to build when I get back X)

Learning to OC and having people tell you just keep going till it crashes.. that made me laugh, until I realized they're serious...


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> Alright, fam. I quit messing around with the junk and went HAM, Built two workstations/ gaming rigs (one was for my cousin). I was completely naive the past 5 years to this technology and ignored it because of the games I played. I only looked seriously at workstation cards.
> 
> Anyways, for my cousin I got him a 290x xfx dual dissension (it was alright but it was crap). I had already ordered x2 EVGA 980 TI (for me to SLI) and gave him one yesterday. He is up and running now and I am actually still using his. I have most of my components gpu, cpu, I am deciding on a few small minor details like aesthetcitcs, and if I want to return the i7 4970k or "exchange" for the new crazy intel cpu's with more expensive everything just cause I can? Damn, I feel good in this club.
> 
> I am testing DOTA 2 and CS:GO on x2 Asus monitors right now with down sampling. I am trying to get the highest reso possible while maintaining 144HZ refresh rate. The first Asus' everyone knows and loves at one time I believe the 24 in 144Hz. The 2nd is - well, you can see almost everything here
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/684244241728442368%5B%2FURL
> If not, This is the IPS panel I use and it's pretty great, I certainly don't have any complaints.


----------



## steelballrun99

anybody got the asus matrix bios with unlock power target? I can oc my memory to 8000 but my max core clock is 1372, which is +72 on my matrix. I just want to unlock the power target from max 110 to maybe like 120. any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciative


----------



## Phil24

Just wondering if anyone knows the length of either the Gigabyte G1 gaming or the windforce 3 cards with the EK water block fitted?


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil24*
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows the length of either the Gigabyte G1 gaming or the windforce 3 cards with the EK water block fitted?


Lenght will be the same. The terminal adds approx. 19mm in height.



Hope that's what you were looking for.


----------



## Phil24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BURGER4life*
> 
> Lenght will be the same. The terminal adds approx. 19mm in height.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope that's what you were looking for.


Thanks for the reply,

I would have thought the card would end up being shorter as the block only goes to the end of the pcb, but the stock cooler extend's past the cards pcb.
What i am hoping to do is fit either 1 of these cards to a Phanteks enthoo primo and still use the included reservoir mount beside the motherboard.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil24*
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I would have thought the card would end up being shorter as the block only goes to the end of the pcb, but the stock cooler extend's past the cards pcb.
> What i am hoping to do is fit either 1 of these cards to a Phanteks enthoo primo and still use the included reservoir mount beside the motherboard.


The cooler only extends an inch or so off the end of the card


----------



## BURGER4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phil24*
> 
> I would have thought the card would end up being shorter as the block only goes to the end of the pcb, but the stock cooler extend's past the cards pcb. .


Oh okay. If you have the card you could just measure the pcb and you'll have the lenght.
Can't find any dimensions of just the pcb online, sorry.

Also welcome to OCN


----------



## Phil24

Thanks very much guys, that picture helps.

And thank you for the welcome.

Cheers
Phil


----------



## Lord of meat

Does anyone get random white spots in fallout 4?
they look like little orbs and only appear in the top letf corner. this is the only game i have issues on.
Dragon age 3, witcher 3 and Project C.A.R.S all at 2560x1440 no artifacts.
i tired to lower the clocks to 1506 and 3900 still see the spots. they seem to be random but mostly while outdoors.

980ti core 1519 |memory 3948 |1.255v |460w


----------



## funfordcobra

Yea


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Does anyone get random white spots in fallout 4?
> they look like little orbs and only appear in the top letf corner. this is the only game i have issues on.
> Dragon age 3, witcher 3 and Project C.A.R.S all at 2560x1440 no artifacts.
> i tired to lower the clocks to 1506 and 3900 still see the spots. they seem to be random but mostly while outdoors.
> 
> 980ti core 1519 |memory 3948 |1.255v |460w


Had the same in Fallout 4. Lowered OC on the memory. Try resetting everything to stock and see if you get them. If they are gone then it's your OC


----------



## Asus11

sold my titan x for an amazing price

now have a 980 ti on its way to me on monday









I dont even know what brand make etc it is so will be exciting


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Had the same in Fallout 4. Lowered OC on the memory. Try resetting everything to stock and see if you get them. If they are gone then it's your OC


Memory, yes. It will cause moments of blackness a little to when failing I noticed along with the sprites if you will that he is talking about.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Hi again... I'm happy that I liquid cooled my 980ti. temp is always 40c+


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Hi again... I'm happy that I liquid cooled my 980ti. temp is always 40c+


Beautiful setup and excellent temps. What clocks and voltages are you running?


----------



## xzamples

my friend has a nvidia ref 980 ti gpu and it idles at 33c but playing dota 2 at 1080p max settings the temps hit 75c... anyway to keep this down? is this an okay temp for this card? i cannot imagine what it would hit in other more graphic intensive games


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> my friend has a nvidia ref 980 ti gpu and it idles at 33c but playing dota 2 at 1080p max settings the temps hit 75c... anyway to keep this down? is this an okay temp for this card? i cannot imagine what it would hit in other more graphic intensive games


Use a custom fan profile or water cooling. EVGA Precision X or Afterburner let you do that, many users use a 1-1 profile, each percent of fan speed linked to each degrees Celsius temperature.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

forgot this in my earlier post http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=m2axe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Hi again... I'm happy that I liquid cooled my 980ti. temp is always 40c+


Is that case 100% custom? Looks wicked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> my friend has a nvidia ref 980 ti gpu and it idles at 33c but playing dota 2 at 1080p max settings the temps hit 75c... anyway to keep this down? is this an okay temp for this card? i cannot imagine what it would hit in other more graphic intensive games


I have been a proud owner of a 980 TI since the 6th. I am on the rig I built for my cousin and I don't have a ref card but with downsampling and playing dota 2 at max settings on a native 1080p 144hz display @ 3325 x 1871 reso and 144Hz (refresh/freq) I hit that high.. I am new but it doesn't sound that hot. As the person above said if he puts some research into MSI / EVGA Precision X he can adjust the fan settings and troubleshoot other issues to his liking.

Sounds like an airflow issue if anything.

When I stop procrastinating and research (read) data on overclocking I could give some better advice. So far I have only pushed it till it crashed and reset defaults cause I hadn't read anything 4head


----------



## Lord of meat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> Had the same in Fallout 4. Lowered OC on the memory. Try resetting everything to stock and see if you get them. If they are gone then it's your OC


+rep
Lowered memory and they seems to be gone. i find it strange that in witcher 3 i dont have this issues. is fallout 4 more heavy on the memory?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Memory, yes. It will cause moments of blackness a little to when failing I noticed along with the sprites if you will that he is talking about.


No blackness. just spots on the top left they are the size of a taskbar icon.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Use a custom fan profile or water cooling. EVGA Precision X or Afterburner let you do that, many users use a 1-1 profile, each percent of fan speed linked to each degrees Celsius temperature.


I have precision x and afterburner

this is how it's currently looking



any idea how i should change it for a 1-1 profile

also, the airflow on the pc is like this:

1 front 120mm intake fan

1 top 120mm exhaust fan

1 rear 120mm exhaust fan

gtx 980ti ref blower style gpu

psu is intake that faces the bottom of the case

could the problem be the top exhaust fan? should i add another 120mm fan to the front for intake?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Hi again... I'm happy that I liquid cooled my 980ti. temp is always 40c+


That is effing gorgeous dude! It that corsair inverted case?


----------



## vasyltheonly

So I've been trying to overclock my 980ti strix. My stock boost clock is at 1431. Upping power to the max 110% and voltage to 1.212 only gives me a max OC of 1457mhz. Anything above is too unstable. I keep hitting the power and voltage limits of the card. Should I flash the bios to have more room or is this as far as it will go since Maxwell doesn't scale well with voltage? My asic is at 74.3%.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> So I've been trying to overclock my 980ti strix. My stock boost clock is at 1431. Upping power to the max 110% and voltage to 1.212 only gives me a max OC of 1457mhz. Anything above is too unstable. I keep hitting the power and voltage limits of the card. Should I flash the bios to have more room or is this as far as it will go since Maxwell doesn't scale well with voltage? My asic is at 74.3%.


Try just upping the power limit and clocks only, no voltage increase.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Use a custom fan profile or water cooling. EVGA Precision X or Afterburner let you do that, many users use a 1-1 profile, each percent of fan speed linked to each degrees Celsius temperature.
> 
> 
> 
> I have precision x and afterburner
> 
> this is how it's currently looking
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea how i should change it for a 1-1 profile
> 
> also, the airflow on the pc is like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1 front 120mm intake fan
> 
> 1 top 120mm exhaust fan
> 
> 1 rear 120mm exhaust fan
> 
> gtx 980ti ref blower style gpu
> 
> psu is intake that faces the bottom of the case
> 
> 
> could the problem be the top exhaust fan? should i add another 120mm fan to the front for intake?
Click to expand...

look for this: (click on fan curve then make sure its enabled)


if it works well enough you can modifiy the bios to forgo using PX/AB|



75c temps are not bad for a reference blower and your case has a good enough fan set up. you would likely see a small decline in temps by reapplying the TIM. most factory applications i have seen look like it was applied with a paint brush.


----------



## Clockster

If you guys could buy 1 of the following which 1 would you pick?

Gigabyte GTX980Ti Extreme Waterforce
Gigabyte GTX980Ti Extreme Windforce
Asus GTX980Ti Strix
Galax Hof GTX980ti

I sold my lightning and I know for a fact that "Big Pascal" is still a good 6 months away.


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> I
> also, the airflow on the pc is like this:
> 
> 1 front 120mm intake fan
> 
> 1 top 120mm exhaust fan
> 
> 1 rear 120mm exhaust fan
> 
> gtx 980ti ref blower style gpu
> 
> psu is intake that faces the bottom of the case
> 
> could the problem be the top exhaust fan? should i add another 120mm fan to the front for intake?


Your fan setup is actually quite bad, but it will take just a couple minutes to fix it









Right now you have just 1 intake fan (which is partially choked by the resistance created by the front panel and the dust filter) and 3 exhaust fans (2x120 and gpu fan) which is very bad for both temps and dust.

The best thing you could do is to fill all your front fan slots with intake fans, remove the top exhaust fan which is useless and keep the rear 120mm always with lower rpm that the intake ones









Also, if your case has slots for a fan in the bottom, place another intake there.

After all these optimizations I can guarantee you'll have MUCH better temps (and way less dust, which also equals to better temps)


----------



## dmasteR

1500 on the Core stable


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Your fan setup is actually quite bad, but it will take just a couple minutes to fix it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now you have just 1 intake fan (which is partially choked by the resistance created by the front panel and the dust filter) and 3 exhaust fans (2x120 and gpu fan) which is very bad for both temps and dust.
> 
> The best thing you could do is to fill all your front fan slots with intake fans, remove the top exhaust fan which is useless and keep the rear 120mm always with lower rpm that the intake ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if your case has slots for a fan in the bottom, place another intake there.
> 
> After all these optimizations I can guarantee you'll have MUCH better temps (and way less dust, which also equals to better temps)


after i remove the top exhaust fan there will be an empty fan slot, is there any material i can use to cover it up?


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> look for this: (click on fan curve then make sure its enabled)
> 
> 
> if it works well enough you can modifiy the bios to forgo using PX/AB|
> 
> 
> 
> 75c temps are not bad for a reference blower and your case has a good enough fan set up. you would likely see a small decline in temps by reapplying the TIM. most factory applications i have seen look like it was applied with a paint brush.


how is this looking


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> how is this looking


the question is, _how does it work_?

btw, don't cover up that other fan exhaust. marn3us made a good catch i missed: you have 3 exhaust and one intake. so yeah, it makes sense to move one to intake but you still need to let the heat out and one 120mm fan won't be enough - you'll end just blowing the heat around the case.

its air flow, not air blow.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the question is, _how does it work_?
> 
> btw, don't cover up that other fan exhaust. marn3us made a good catch i missed: you have 3 exhaust and one intake. so yeah, it makes sense to move one to intake but you still need to let the heat out and one 120mm fan won't be enough - you'll end just blowing the heat around the case.
> 
> its air flow, not air blow.


does the cpu fan, gpu fan, psu fan also count? because they are all exhausts

i removed the top fan and this is how it's looking



the side panel also has a 120mm fan slot, should i put one there as well?


----------



## Bastard0

Gents,
Could you please reccomend me a modded BIOS for ASUS STRIX 980 Ti under good water (water temp is 32C a max)
Time to change a pair of 780Ti to 980Ti







3Gb of memory is not enough nowadays even for WQHD.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> does the cpu fan, gpu fan, psu fan also count? because they are all exhausts
> 
> i removed the top fan and this is how it's looking
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the side panel also has a 120mm fan slot, should i put one there as well?


the psu fan really doesn't come it to play because it take from the outside and directly blows it right back out. the cpu fan removes heat but from the cpu and doesn't go directly out of the case, the top rear exhaust does that (some have a top exhaust w/cpu heatsink angled 90 degrees blowing towards the top).

there is two schools of thought in cooling: negative airflow (more out than in) and positive airflow (more in than out). both have their advantages and disadvantages. going overboard on either would negate it's effectiveness; too much in would trap hot air whereas, too much out would starve the components of cool air.

before going out and buying more fan(s) see what moving them does and if your mobo has pmw settings - experiment with that. . then take a look at what fans you have - you may not need more but better ones.

on a side note:
reapplying the thermal paste on the gpu can decrease your temps 2c-6c.


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> does the cpu fan, gpu fan, psu fan also count? because they are all exhausts
> 
> i removed the top fan and this is how it's looking
> 
> 
> 
> the side panel also has a 120mm fan slot, should i put one there as well?


This looks much better









Experimenting with my Enthoo Pro and with some help from the aircooling gurus (aircooling thread here on OCN) I have found that the best config for my rig (similar to yours) is:
- 2x front 140mm intake
- 1x bottom 140mm intake
- gpu and cpu tower rear exhaust
- 1x 140mm rear exhaust at low rpm to help hot air from the cpu to go outside

This yielded the best temps and trust me, you don't need a top fan (I tested and it had worse performance) since the pressure from intake fans is enough to push all the hot air outside.

Try it and see if your temps improve









Ps: don't use side panel fans, they create too much turbulence and recirculate heat... Instead remove all possible restrictions for front fans (like cables and unused HDD racks) and always make sure that the front fans have higher rpm than the rear one (keep that slow)


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bastard0*
> 
> Gents,
> Could you please reccomend me a modded BIOS for ASUS STRIX 980 Ti under good water (water temp is 32C a max)
> Time to change a pair of 780Ti to 980Ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3Gb of memory is not enough nowadays even for WQHD.


Mr-Dark can do that, go to this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> If you guys could buy 1 of the following which 1 would you pick?
> 
> Gigabyte GTX980Ti Extreme Waterforce
> Gigabyte GTX980Ti Extreme Windforce
> Asus GTX980Ti Strix
> Galax Hof GTX980ti
> 
> I sold my lightning and I know for a fact that "Big Pascal" is still a good 6 months away.


I have the gtx 980 ti xtreme windforce. Boosts up to 1420 out the box. Sadly, i could only get +50 on the core to a max of 1472 oc @ stock voltage and max power target. Asic @ 70.1 but i dont regret buying it at all. Sucks i couldnt hit 1500 but im happy with the card. Easily the coolest gpu ive owned to date.
Those leds rings are blingtastic.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> I have the gtx 980 ti xtreme windforce. Boosts up to 1420 out the box. Sadly, i could only get +50 on the core to a max of 1472 oc @ stock voltage and max power target. Asic @ 70.1 but i dont regret buying it at all. Sucks i couldnt hit 1500 but im happy with the card. Easily the coolest gpu ive owned to date.
> Those leds rings are blingtastic.


literally my g1 only does 1460, i am not even mad

its just silicon lottery we are all playing


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> literally my g1 only does 1460, i am not even mad
> 
> its just silicon lottery we are all playing


True dat. Im not gonna be fixated on some number - if it works like it should, everything is a bonus. I already have a evga acx 980 ti, but this gigabyte xtreme cooler is a lot more efficient and quieter than that. Not to mention the aesthetics which is a lot more appealing to me.

First time owning a gigabyte gpu as i always purchased evga. I also love the price point too as evga, msi and asus have gotten ridiculous with prices on their high end custom cards.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> True dat. Im not gonna be fixated on some number - if it works like it should, everything is a bonus. I already have a evga acx 980 ti, but this gigabyte xtreme cooler is a lot more efficient and quieter than that. Not to mention the aesthetics which is a lot more appealing to me.
> 
> First time owning a gigabyte gpu as i always purchased evga. I also love the price point too as evga, msi and asus have gotten ridiculous with prices on their high end custom cards.


my only regret is buying the early revisions of the 980ti G1, my card does the coil whine thing once in a while

otherwise i was impressed by the stock cooler and until i put a clc on it


----------



## Koniakki

Any GB 980Ti xtreme-windforce/waterforce owners tried the extra 6pin/LN2 bios option and if yes, does it help overclocking wise?:


----------



## Iceman2733

Welp got back into the PC gaming world after almost 8 year break and picked myself up 2ea MSI 980TI 6G in SLI. Gonna try and keep up with this thread, I debated between the Gigabyte G1 and these after a lot of users talking about coil whine I went with the MSI even tho I love the look of the cooler on the gigabyte.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joeteck

I finally got a EVGA 980ti ACX 2.0 FTW.

Not a huge overclock but got it to 1414 core and 7300 ram.

Glad to part of the 980ti club


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> This looks much better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Experimenting with my Enthoo Pro and with some help from the aircooling gurus (aircooling thread here on OCN) I have found that the best config for my rig (similar to yours) is:
> - 2x front 140mm intake
> - 1x bottom 140mm intake
> - gpu and cpu tower rear exhaust
> - 1x 140mm rear exhaust at low rpm to help hot air from the cpu to go outside
> 
> This yielded the best temps and trust me, you don't need a top fan (I tested and it had worse performance) since the pressure from intake fans is enough to push all the hot air outside.
> 
> Try it and see if your temps improve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ps: don't use side panel fans, they create too much turbulence and recirculate heat... Instead remove all possible restrictions for front fans (like cables and unused HDD racks) and always make sure that the front fans have higher rpm than the rear one (keep that slow)


with this fan setup, the temps did improve

5 degrees less on the gpu


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> with this fan setup, the temps did improve
> 
> 5 degrees less on the gpu


Told you









Glad it worked out well!


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Beautiful setup and excellent temps. What clocks and voltages are you running?


Thanks man! sometimes the temps is around 35c if only browsing. but gaming it's around 40-45c.
this is what I have for now...http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7159277

I am using the default settings for the clock and memory but in MSI Afterburner I am using


and I checked my ASIC quality also.


Can anyone guide me on overclocking the 980ti Classy?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> That is effing gorgeous dude! It that corsair inverted case?


Thanks man! It's an Apple Power Mac G5 Case that I modded...twice because of some revisions


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> and I checked my ASIC quality also.


Holy man-Jesus -- that is one high ASIC! Congrats.


----------



## Asus11

Just got my 980 Ti today!!!

completed valley @ 1527mhz no volts added just power limit upped and 300 + on core

upped the volts then passed @ 1552

im limited by temps tbh right now

reference cooler design


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> Just got my 980 Ti today!!!
> 
> completed valley @ 1527mhz no volts added just power limit upped and 300 + on core
> 
> upped the volts then passed @ 1552
> 
> im limited by temps tbh right now
> 
> reference cooler design


Thats awesome!!!


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Clockster*
> 
> If you guys could buy 1 of the following which 1 would you pick?
> 
> Gigabyte GTX980Ti Extreme Waterforce
> Gigabyte GTX980Ti Extreme Windforce
> Asus GTX980Ti Strix
> Galax Hof GTX980ti
> 
> I sold my lightning and *I know for a fact that "Big Pascal" is still a good 6 months away*.


How do you know for a fact that big Pascal is 6 months away?


----------



## Luckael

any one who tried this cooler on gtx 980 Ti reference?

http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1452552274&sr=8-7&keywords=hg10


----------



## Killa Cam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> any one who tried this cooler on gtx 980 Ti reference?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1452552274&sr=8-7&keywords=hg10


Geez, at that price it would be better to get a full custom waterblock.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Killa Cam*
> 
> Geez, at that price it would be better to get a full custom waterblock.


actually its a decent solution for people who can't be bothered going custom

I am going to go custom on my 980 ti though.. it deserves it


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> How do you know for a fact that big Pascal is 6 months away?


_not that I am saying there are facts_ however 3dcenter has some decent reading/speculation articles/posts.

http://www.3dcenter.org/news/nvidia-pascal

cliff notes version:

GP104 is just now shipping test samples; assuming its a ~15% performance over GM200, nvidia can release two flagship cards in a year and milk the cow further even though GP100 already taped out months ago. plus they need to satisfy the professional market first, sound familiar?

again _not saying its fact_, just history . .

E: typos


----------



## cyph3rz

*The Witcher 3 PC Patch Update V1.12 GTX 980 TI FPS Performance Test*


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> any one who tried this cooler on gtx 980 Ti reference?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1452552274&sr=8-7&keywords=hg10


Both my 980 Ti's have this cooler installed. Temps stay under 50c with 1.27v @1500/8Ghz. I usually run Battlefront and Black Ops 3 at 4K max settings. Both cards are pretty much silent compared to my case fans/H100i.


----------



## dcatvn

Hi guys, I recently bought another 980 ti for sli, I was wondering will the i5 6600k bottleneck the sli performance?

Thank you


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Holy man-Jesus -- that is one high ASIC! Congrats.


yeah i read in another thread that high asic can OC better with stock voltatge? and my friends said also I can OC better.
but... I don't know how to OC my gpu correctly and safely. T_T


----------



## Luckael

is this normal in Gtx 980 ti reference, there's a space that i can see the internal parts? see below image


----------



## Vipercat

hello

Can anyone tell me what get this stupid ERROR when any gaming.

my card MSI GTX-980 OC TI 6GB

MSI godlike x99/ 5930k /16GB g-skill 3400hmz
Windows pro 64 redstone build 11082


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hello
> 
> Can anyone tell me what get this stupid ERROR when any gaming.
> 
> my card MSI GTX-980 OC TI 6GB
> 
> MSI godlike x99/ 5930k /16GB g-skill 3400hmz
> Windows pro 64 redstone build 11082


your gpu overclocks are most likely unstable, if you havnt oc'd anything

run DDU and reinstall drivers


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone else who still have cards idling at 60c?
my cards idles at 60c just because my acx2.0+ fans start spinning at 60c.

my TDP increased by a good margin with latest drivers and temperature and more power usage is the result.
if you have
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> _not that I am saying there are facts_ however 3dcenter has some decent reading/speculation articles/posts.
> 
> http://www.3dcenter.org/news/nvidia-pascal
> 
> cliff notes version:
> 
> GP104 is just now shipping test samples; assuming its a ~15% performance over GM200, nvidia can release two flagship cards in a year and milk the cow further even though GP100 already taped out months ago. plus they need to satisfy the professional market first, sound familiar?
> 
> again _not saying its fact_, just history . .
> 
> E: typos


15% in performance is a no brainer for me, 15% is no where near enough to switch a card like GTX980 Ti imho.


----------



## khemist

Had a bit of a leak, 980ti is now dead, ordered an MSI armour 980ti.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> your gpu overclocks are most likely unstable, if you havnt oc'd anything
> 
> run DDU and reinstall drivers


Thanks.

That's what i thought but I'm not overclocking the card. i get this error when the MSi app is running in the background and RivatunerStatisticServer also running in background, Now RivatunerStatisticServer enable to display on corner of screen FPS,CPU temp GPU temp, GPU clock, when playing i can monitor GPU, CPU temp. The problem is sometime get the error i post, if use MSI apps display the info of hardware like cpu,cpu temp, then just as the game beging start or loading then i get that error.

So the only thing i can think of is, the msi app not to enable the on-screen display palette. also did vice versa enable RivatunerStisticServer on-screen display palette and disable msi App on-screen display palette. then i don't get error.

I asked everyone, Microsoft, Nvidia , MSi, EA, and no one seem to hive the correct answer. some said software conflict, other said hardware, other said driver's.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> That's what i thought but I'm not overclocking the card. i get this error when the MSi app is running in the background and RivatunerStatisticServer also running in background, Now RivatunerStatisticServer enable to display on corner of screen FPS,CPU temp GPU temp, GPU clock, when playing i can monitor GPU, CPU temp. The problem is sometime get the error i post, if use MSI apps display the info of hardware like cpu,cpu temp, then just as the game beging start or loading then i get that error.
> 
> So the only thing i can think of is, the msi app not to enable the on-screen display palette. also did vice versa enable RivatunerStisticServer on-screen display palette and disable msi App on-screen display palette. then i don't get error.
> 
> I asked everyone, Microsoft, Nvidia , MSi, EA, and no one seem to hive the correct answer. some said software conflict, other said hardware, other said driver's.


That sounds like software conflicts, I know NZXT Cam checks for conflicts when you open a game and won't show an OSD if you use another app for it already. Having multiple readouts can cause issues.I'd use one or the other, not both.


----------



## TheNoseKnows

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Any GB 980Ti xtreme-windforce/waterforce owners tried the extra 6pin/LN2 bios option and if yes, does it help overclocking wise?:


See this post: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/494889-gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-xtreme-gaming/page-2#entry6979444
Quote:


> On an unrelated note, I have been experimenting with the third 6-pin PCIe connector. The vast majority of 980 Tis can be powered with only two PCIe connectors, and that is of course also the case with the Xtreme, but after connecting the third one to my PSU, the card has become stable at lower voltages (1.224 to be exact). My guess is that the card will not take full advantage of its 12+2 phase power delivery without the third PCIe connector plugged in.
> 
> Unfortunately, I wasn't able to increase the overclock beyond 1515MHz, but now I can do it at lower temperatures and lower fan speeds. In Anno 2070 and the FFXIV Heavensward benchmark, the maximum temperature was down to 75C, and the maximum fan speed down to 65%, or 2340RPM.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot to mention that the third PCIe connector needs to be activated by pressing the little button next to it (the button's colour will turn from blue to red to let you know that it's been switched on). This will also activate the LN2 BIOS, which I'm not a big fan of since it greatly increases the maximum allowed fan speed, making my custom fan curve much louder than necessary, so I had to flash it like described in the review, only this time lowering voltage to 1.224 from 1.230.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luckael*
> 
> any one who tried this cooler on gtx 980 Ti reference?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/EVGA-Hybrid-GeForce-Cooling-400-HY-0996-B1/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1452552274&sr=8-7&keywords=hg10


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Both my 980 Ti's have this cooler installed. Temps stay under 50c with 1.27v @1500/8Ghz. I usually run Battlefront and Black Ops 3 at 4K max settings. Both cards are pretty much silent compared to my case fans/H100i.


I have an actual 980ti Hybrid. 1533 on stock bios and around 47-50 C. 80.9 ASIC. Love the cooler. I have mine on running push pull and have both fans on my fan controller.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I have an actual 980ti Hybrid. 1533 on stock bios and around 47-50 C. 80.9 ASIC. Love the cooler. I have mine on running push pull and have both fans on my fan controller.


I agree, the hybrid was the best money I ever spent. I wouldn't even go real water at this point because I would be afraid to mess up a good thing, my MSI gaming 6G on the bottom slot in SLI has temps like it is the only card. Perfect silence with them paired up. So glad I learned my non-reference case exhausting SLI temperature lesson with my sapphire 680's in SLI. That top card was a toaster!


----------



## Asus11

I had the hybrid cooler on my titan x its very decent but I think custom watercooling can drop it a further 10-15c


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheNoseKnows*
> 
> See this post: http://linustechtips.com/main/topic/494889-gigabyte-gtx-980-ti-xtreme-gaming/page-2#entry6979444


I had actually read that thread up to the 24th Dec a week ago.

Thanks for bringing those new comments to my attention. It seems the extra 6pin its worth a try.









+Rep


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> That sounds like software conflicts, I know NZXT Cam checks for conflicts when you open a game and won't show an OSD if you use another app for it already. Having multiple readouts can cause issues.I'd use one or the other, not both.


Absolutely right!, The problem is where is the conflict, because it only appears once in a while not all time.


----------



## Vipercat

Yea the msi app its running, the only way that it show up, need use some type of OSD running in the background. like rivatune,

is use msi afterburner and msi app together the OSD doesn't work. I hive install rivatune in order to make work


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Yea the msi app its running, the only way that it show up, need use some type of OSD running in the background. like rivatune,
> 
> is use msi afterburner and msi app together the OSD doesn't work. I hive install rivatune in order to make work


Just for kicks and giggles, disable all your OSD you're trying to use and try NZXT Cam, it will check for conflicts on game startup and let you know if there is any conflicts. Though as far as a readout, I've found it to be better than MSI afterburner or Riva Tuner as far as features and ease of use. I would imagine it would be a DirectX/D3D reporting issue when using multiple monitors to display readout. Maybe conflicting info when writing to a shared temp file that DirectX/D3D uses.

You can find CAM HERE


----------



## Vipercat

Would it work with the Aquacomputer controller. Because that's what controls my fans.
And EK pump connect to cpu fan header. I'm using openhardwarermonitor software soft software temp reading.

Ok if I install this I will have to Uninstall rivatunestisticserver and OSD software that install. Does that sound about right.

I was watching a video on YouTube about the software.

So how does it work and what can I do it.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Would it work with the Aquacomputer controller. Because that's what controls my fans.
> And EK pump connect to cpu fan header. I'm using openhardwarermonitor software soft software temp reading.
> 
> Ok if I install this I will have to Uninstall rivatunestisticserver and OSD software that install. Does that sound about right.
> 
> I was watching a video on YouTube about the software.
> 
> So how does it work and what can I do it.


It reports information reported by the fan headers and sensors on the board, CAM doesn't need any third party software to read temps or speeds. Once it starts up it should read everything just fine,
.


the overlay is in the settings area.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> It reports information reported by the fan headers and sensors on the board, CAM doesn't need any third party software to read temps or speeds. Once it starts up it should read everything just fine,
> .
> 
> 
> the overlay is in the settings area.


i love my cam software


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> i love my cam software


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Would it work with the Aquacomputer controller. Because that's what controls my fans.
> And EK pump connect to cpu fan header. I'm using openhardwarermonitor software soft software temp reading.
> 
> Ok if I install this I will have to Uninstall rivatunestisticserver and OSD software that install. Does that sound about right.
> 
> I was watching a video on YouTube about the software.
> 
> So how does it work and what can I do it.


If I remember right, you can also use CAM to control HUE+ and other NZXT products, unless I'm wrong.


----------



## Vipercat

So can this software fine the software conflict?

didn't understand the purpose of this software, it just another moniting software. correct me if wrong.?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> If I remember right, you can also use CAM to control HUE+ and other NZXT products, unless I'm wrong.


correct.


----------



## dmasteR

Finally broke 21.5K on the Graphics Score

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7189780



Using the latest HOTFIX drivers from NVIDIA which is why it says GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED.

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3832

1500 / 8000


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Finally broke 21.5K on the Graphics Score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7189780
> 
> 
> 
> Using the latest HOTFIX drivers from NVIDIA which is why it says GRAPHICS DRIVER IS NOT APPROVED.
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3832
> 
> 1500 / 8000


thank man! i will try that hot fix also...







did you used DDU first before installing the hotfix?


----------



## sblantipodi

is there someone with an EVGA GTx 980 Ti ACX2.0+ cooler with temp idling around 60c?
with latest driver (three or four version from the latest) my power consumption increased by 20W per card and temp went from 45c to 60c when in idle.

is there someone else with this problem?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> So can this software fine the software conflict?
> 
> didn't understand the purpose of this software, it just another moniting software. correct me if wrong.?


It is, but that's the point. If there is an issue with another program it's going to tell you before the game starts and you the option to disable one or the other. There's not much of a point to use multiple software solutions to display information like temps or fan/pump speeds in a game.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there someone with an EVGA GTx 980 Ti ACX2.0+ cooler with temp idling around 60c?
> with latest driver (three or four version from the latest) my power consumption increased by 20W per card and temp went from 45c to 60c when in idle.
> 
> is there someone else with this problem?


45 seems high for idle on any card. Even with the fans off on my G1 Gaming I idle around 28-32c. Could be an air flow issue or possibly your cards are at full voltage and clock speeds even with no load applied.

Have you checked the voltage and clock speeds at idle to see if they are ramping down with load percentage or how your fan curve i set.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> 45 seems high for idle on any card. Even with the fans off on my G1 Gaming I idle around 28-32c. Could be an air flow issue or possibly your cards are at full voltage and clock speeds even with no load applied.
> 
> Have you checked the voltage and clock speeds at idle to see if they are ramping down with load percentage or how your fan curve i set.


it depends a lot from the ambient temp, airflow, gpu usage.
I get a max idle temp of 45c averaging 40c with previous driver,
idle temp is higher on ACX2.0+ than G1 since under 60C fans completely stop spinning.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I have the Stryker case and the Gigabyte 980 ti G1 and I idle at 25c and max at 52c. This is with ambient room temp of 70f. I do however have a custom fan curve set too


----------



## Alpina 7

Hey guys i have a VERY VERY important question. I have a Gigabyte 980TI G1 Gaming. overclocked the Beauty to 1511Mhz @ 4000Mhz Memory.. Here is the Question:

I hate how the wire i have loop around and create a big bulge on my GPU, Instead of using the 8 pin 1 to 2 Y Splitter. can i just use 2 separate 8 pin connectors to clean up the look a bit.... here it is as of now

( dont mind the clutter, When my Predator 360 Revision 1.1 comes i plan on Fully Re-doing all the wiring for a nice clean finish







)



first person to answer gets a big great huge rep from yours truly


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey guys i have a VERY VERY important question. I have a Gigabyte 980TI G1 Gaming. overclocked the Beauty to 1511Mhz @ 4000Mhz Memory.. Here is the Question:
> 
> I hate how the wire i have loop around and create a big bulge on my GPU, Instead of using the 8 pin 1 to 2 Y Splitter. can i just use 2 separate 8 pin connectors to clean up the look a bit.... here it is as of now
> 
> ( dont mind the clutter, When my Predator 360 Revision 1.1 comes i plan on Fully Re-doing all the wiring for a nice clean finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first person to answer gets a big great huge rep from yours truly


Yep ... always use individual leads, especially with the high draw 980Ti's ... it's been discussed several times in this thread!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yep ... always use individual leads, especially with the high draw 980Ti's ... it's been discussed several times in this thread!


Worth stressing that it's doubly so important to do this if you're increasing the TDP limits beyond 275W (110%) max.


----------



## mouacyk

Take my word for it -- I melted the PSU-end of a single cable with 2x8 splitters when stressing my 980 TI at 425Watts in Furmark. I haven't come across any official guidelines, but it's advisable when OC'ing over the stock power targets to use individual cables per GPU power connector to keep the cable load lower and prevent meltdowns. For 24/7 loads, I'd recommend a individual cable per connector to prevent quicker heat build-up in the cable.


----------



## Desolutional

425W through a single cable? Boy you crazy.









Which reminds me of bumpgate for some reason. Does running a higher TDP on these chips cause the "bumps" to die quicker?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yep ... always use individual leads, especially with the high draw 980Ti's ... it's been discussed several times in this thread!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Worth stressing that it's doubly so important to do this if you're increasing the TDP limits beyond 275W (110%) max.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Take my word for it -- I melted the PSU-end of a single cable with 2x8 splitters when stressing my 980 TI at 425Watts in Furmark. I haven't come across any official guidelines, but it's advisable when OC'ing over the stock power targets to use individual cables per GPU power connector to keep the cable load lower and prevent meltdowns. For 24/7 loads, I'd recommend a individual cable per connector to prevent quicker heat build-up in the cable.


Thanks so Much guys for the quick response. i HATED the splitter im using. cant wait to see if this makes a difference in my overclock.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> It is, but that's the point. If there is an issue with another program it's going to tell you before the game starts and you the option to disable one or the other. There's not much of a point to use multiple software solutions to display information like temps or fan/pump speeds in a game.


Cool, I'll pay with it.


----------



## Rickles

Long story short: set your PCIE to gen3 (and not auto) if you have a 6600k/170 board.

dmasteR rubbed by nose in the dirt with a CS:GO benchmark. I was getting like 181 fps with my 6600k @4.6 ghz and my 980Ti (very close to stock clocks). I went and switched that setting in the bios and my average went to 365 fps.

Thanks dmasteR.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

^^^^ Where is his post you talk about?


----------



## Rickles

He randomly messaged me on steam and asked me to run the benchmark (it's somewhere in the workshop), I think he was more curious to see how badly his amazing clocks wiped the floor with my card.

Took some hardcore googlin' to finally figure it out.


----------



## inaii

Getting my 980ti Strix in few hours









Just one thing that I couldn't be quite sure as i was scrolling through was:

Do I need to use the Maxwell bios Tweaker to copy the tweaked .rom file to my own .rom file? Or can I just flash tweaked .rom file straight? I hope I make sense to you.

Had 770 before and was able to just flash it straight with the file I downloaded and on 980 had to copy, how about 980 ti? Thanks already


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inaii*
> 
> Getting my 980ti Strix in few hours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just one thing that I couldn't be quite sure as i was scrolling through was:
> 
> Do I need to use the Maxwell bios Tweaker to copy the tweaked .rom file to my own .rom file? Or can I just flash tweaked .rom file straight? I hope I make sense to you.
> 
> Had 770 before and was able to just flash it straight with the file I downloaded and on 980 had to copy, how about 980 ti? Thanks already


It's the same with the 980 Ti. You only need the Maxwell Bios Tweaker if you want to edit/tweak a BIOS-file.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darky21*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *palote99*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManuelGuzman*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> ever since 358.87 drivers, my idle temps increased by about 10C which is caused by increased power usage at idle from 8% TDP to 14% TDP. if i revert back to 358.50 everything is back to normal. my card is MSI GAMING 6G 980Ti and OS is Windows 7 and my screen resolution is [email protected] (so this isn't the 144Hz high power usage problem). this may seem trivial but now my GPU is using ~20W more power (i know this from my UPS led screen) when idle and is almost 50C when idle, i think 50C idle is very high temp, when before it was very nice 37-40C.
> 
> Please note screenshot is made with previous driver version, but behavior is identical with 359.06 so i didn't bother making new screenshot. Also, before you blame overclock please note this behavior is the same when i reset all GPU settings to stock (i only forgot to turn off OC when making screenshot)
> I cut and paste this problem since months now.
> NVIDIA fix this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you use GPU-Z to extract the VBIOS of your card? Then email it to me at [email protected]
> 
> Let me know system specs and how many monitors are connected to your graphics card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are thousands of people with this problem.
> If you are not able to reproduce problems, imagine if you are able to fix it.
> Do less marketing, invent less things that you are not able to make it work (SLI/gsync), produce less new cards and make what you just have working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can confirm this as wel, i thought it has to do something with windows 10, i did not had this high temp issue with windows 7, both gpu,s where 38 and 39 very strange indeed, this is probably related to drivers then i think now my both gpu are 49-50 and 45-48 and even i dont use a 144 hz monitor 120 here very strange indeed.
Click to expand...

the most annoying things is that nvidia is saying nothing on this.
it isn't a windows 10 problem since if I install old drivers I don't have this problem.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey guys i have a VERY VERY important question. I have a Gigabyte 980TI G1 Gaming. overclocked the Beauty to 1511Mhz @ 4000Mhz Memory.. Here is the Question:
> 
> I hate how the wire i have loop around and create a big bulge on my GPU, Instead of using the 8 pin 1 to 2 Y Splitter. can i just use 2 separate 8 pin connectors to clean up the look a bit.... here it is as of now
> 
> ( dont mind the clutter, When my Predator 360 Revision 1.1 comes i plan on Fully Re-doing all the wiring for a nice clean finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> first person to answer gets a big great huge rep from yours truly


I had corsair gen3 cables and some old 1000hx psu. One card running only from one psu cable (splitted) was ok. Installing the 2nd card and using one power cable for it also made things unstable quick. Any 3d app / game would crash within seconds of loading it's menu. I switched to 2 individual psu cables per card and the problem dissapeared. I was still getting crashes because the psu had 5-6 years in it already and x99 oc'd + sli 980ti oc'd was pushing hard.

I still run individual cables even with my new psu. Yeah it looks more cluttered but I hate instability and other potential hazards that might appear with a high power usage gpu bios.


----------



## serko70

Hi everyone,

I am trying to overclock my MSI GTX 980ti on air. This card downclocks once it hits 60C regardless of any bios mods which makes me think NVDIA has forced people to watercool these cards if they want any meaningful extra performance. The card can manage 80C constantly without problem. Any thoughts? Has anyone managed to get rid of the 60C limit through bios mods?

I am quite new to this. Any help much appreciated.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Long story short: set your PCIE to gen3 (and not auto) if you have a 6600k/170 board.
> 
> dmasteR rubbed by nose in the dirt with a CS:GO benchmark. I was getting like 181 fps with my 6600k @4.6 ghz and my 980Ti (very close to stock clocks). I went and switched that setting in the bios and my average went to 365 fps.
> 
> Thanks dmasteR.


will this apply also for other games? not CS:GO only? I will change my PCIE to Gen3 later instead of auto


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Hey guys i have a VERY VERY important question. I have a Gigabyte 980TI G1 Gaming. overclocked the Beauty to 1511Mhz @ 4000Mhz Memory.. Here is the Question:
> 
> I hate how the wire i have loop around and create a big bulge on my GPU, Instead of using the 8 pin 1 to 2 Y Splitter. can i just use 2 separate 8 pin connectors to clean up the look a bit.... here it is as of now
> 
> ( dont mind the clutter, When my Predator 360 Revision 1.1 comes i plan on Fully Re-doing all the wiring for a nice clean finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> first person to answer gets a big great huge rep from yours truly


hi Alpina 7. I am using 2 x 8pin pcie cables for my Classy.

here's an image of the cables. I hate piggy cable or splitters btw.







you can also use cable combs to make it neat.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> will this apply also for other games? not CS:GO only? I will change my PCIE to Gen3 later instead of auto


It indeed does. Rickles mentioned he saw a 50% increase in Guild Wars 2 as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Long story short: set your PCIE to gen3 (and not auto) if you have a 6600k/170 board.
> 
> dmasteR rubbed by nose in the dirt with a CS:GO benchmark. I was getting like 181 fps with my 6600k @4.6 ghz and my 980Ti (very close to stock clocks). I went and switched that setting in the bios and my average went to 365 fps.
> 
> Thanks dmasteR.


I've got a big excel sheet with hardware and average FPS.


----------



## Raziel1986

*Hi i cant flash my gpu bios plz help, i use this mod Bios "980Ti-SC-425.zip"*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\Users\Raziel>cd..

C:\Users>cd..

C:\>cd nvflash

C:\nvFlash>nvflash -6 x.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.227)
Simplified Version For OEM Only

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,3842,4995) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,
F:00

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4992)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4995).

Please press 'y' to confirm override of PCI Subsystem ID's:
Overriding PCI subsystem ID mismatch
Current - Version:84.00.32.00.94 ID:10DE:17C8:3842:4995
GM200 Board (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.32.00.90 ID:10DE:17C8:3842:4992
GM200 Board (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

ERROR: ERROR:BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted

C:\nvFlash>


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raziel1986*
> 
> *Hi i cant flash my gpu bios plz help, i use this mod Bios "980Ti-SC-425.zip"*


You using this guide? http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_20

Looks like it's failing on BIOS verification, you do have the latest modded nvflash right? "NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.227_x64"


----------



## Raziel1986

sry for my bad english.

yes i use this guide.

i got only 1 gpu (evga gtx 980 TI SC ACX) and i deactivated the protection.

nvFlash v5.227 is the newest or ?!

i used the "nvflash" and "nvflash64" commands with same error


----------



## Raziel1986

my mainboard is a P76A GD55 with PCI E 2.0 with Intel i5 2500K


----------



## Raziel1986

ok the bios flash succed ^^ i used another nvflash....

this was the right:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

thx for help


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> will this apply also for other games? not CS:GO only? I will change my PCIE to Gen3 later instead of auto


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It indeed does. Rickles mentioned he saw a 50% increase in Guild Wars 2 as well.
> I've got a big excel sheet with hardware and average FPS.


Yea, the increase in GW2 was literally like double the fps. Only other game I played since the change was rocket league, which is capped around 60 fps in the engine.


----------



## zednor

Hello guys i got a EVGA 980ti SC+.With 1450 on core and 7520 on memory and 110% tdp and max temp 68c i can pass Heaven and firestrike but furmark crashes after 3 minutes.....That means my OC is unstable right?I can also play DA:I for 1 hour easily ..Should i keep it or start downclocking?What other tests should i try?


----------



## looniam

imo furmark is meaningless except to find power consumption that you'll likely never hit.


----------



## zednor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> imo furmark is meaningless except to find power consumption that you'll likely never hit.


\
So what i should do?Downclock? what other tests should i run?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> So what i should do?Downclock? what other tests should i run?


you're fine. heaven and firestrike will get you "in the neighborhood" but gaming is where you want to test stability. if you're not having a problem playing DA:I _for hours_ then i wouldn't worry much - though most seem to use witcher 3.

have you noticed any throttling?

E:
i can hit 1465/8000 in FS but for gaming i tone it down to 1418/7200 because i don't care to dump put that much voltage in my gpu (1.23 compared to 1.27)


----------



## zednor

None at all...It stays on the clock all the time and at 68c max....I downclocked a bit at 1425 and 7460 and passed furmark for 10 minutes.I dont have any other "New game" thats why i am testing on Dragon Age Inquisition.I played for 60-80 minutes and Metro 2033 but Dirt Rally does some weird stuff to me but it does that on stock too


----------



## looniam

i still like 9-12 runs of metro 2033 w/everything uber high before running anything else.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Only other game I played since the change was rocket league, which is capped around 60 fps in the engine.


You can remove the fps cap. You can even add MSAA. There are guides for this on the internet which file you have to edit.









I'm playing in 1440p with 144 Hz an 2xSGSSAA.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> hi Alpina 7. I am using 2 x 8pin pcie cables for my Classy.
> 
> here's an image of the cables. I hate piggy cable or splitters btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can also use cable combs to make it neat.


Thats very nice. Im doing this as soon as i get my replacement Pred. 360 in... the combs look good. i think ill order me some =)


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> You can remove the fps cap. You can even add MSAA. There are guides for this on the internet which file you have to edit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing in 1440p with 144 Hz an 2xSGSSAA.


When i uncapped it the camera started going all wonky


----------



## cyph3rz

*The Witcher 3 PC Patch Update V1.12 1440p Maxed Out GTX 980 TI SLI FPS Performance Test*


----------



## wsarahan

Guys how are you?

First off all i wanna share to you the bios from Galax 980TI HOF GOC LN2 Edition

The one is attached !!!

Second:

Should i try another bios from the first page? I`m using the cards at SLi and the best single card boost gives mere something about 1450, wityh both at SLI 1404, this results without touching anything

Please let me know if i can bet a better and more stable OC with the bios posted at the main thread

5609_cs4100.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys how are you?
> 
> First off all i wanna share to you the bios from Galax 980TI HOF GOC LN2 Edition
> 
> The one is attached !!!
> 
> Second:
> 
> Should i try another bios from the first page? I`m using the cards at SLi and the best single card boost gives mere something about 1450, wityh both at SLI 1404, this results without touching anything
> 
> Please let me know if i can bet a better and more stable OC with the bios posted at the main thread
> 
> 5609_cs4100.zip 146k .zip file


I believe files on the first page are NOT for custom 980 TI's like your card is.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys how are you?
> 
> First off all i wanna share to you the bios from Galax 980TI HOF GOC LN2 Edition
> 
> The one is attached !!!
> 
> Second:
> 
> Should i try another bios from the first page? I`m using the cards at SLi and the best single card boost gives mere something about 1450, wityh both at SLI 1404, this results without touching anything
> 
> Please let me know if i can bet a better and more stable OC with the bios posted at the main thread
> 
> 5609_cs4100.zip 146k .zip file


http://www.overclock.net/t/1476455/official-galax-galaxy-kfa2-hof-owners-club/


----------



## Ahmedivx

Hi guys new to the thread here, I have the Gigabyte G1 Gaming Edition and I was wondering if this GPU can be considered good in overclocking, also regarding voltage, is it risky for the voltage to be *1.237 V* while gaming and setting the fan to constant *80%* also while gaming, here you are my settings in MSI Afterburner and HWINFO64 readings for actual numbers after one hour stable gaming ( Dying Light







maxed out 1536P DSR)


----------



## Xboxmember1978

I have the same card and yes they are great overclockers! 1.237v is just fine. I'm at 1.255v so your good

What is your ASIC score?
What was the core boosting to stock?


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I have the same card and yes they are great overclockers! 1.237v is just fine. I'm at 1.255v so your good
> 
> What is your ASIC score?
> What was the core boosting to stock?


ASIC is *73.6%* and if I got what you are saying right, the core clock boosts to *1490 MHz* if you were talking about stock settings in gaming mode the core clock boosts to *1367 MHz*


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> ASIC is *73.6%* and if I got what you are saying right, the core clock boosts to *1490 MHz* if you were talking about stock settings in gaming mode the core clock boosts to *1367 MHz*


I have the G1 Gaming and leave my fan curve to auto, with my voltage at 1.155 (+0.1062) and I'm able to maintain a stable 1530 OC on my gpu and 7510 on my memory. Additional voltage is additional heat that has to be dispersed. My temps stay below 65c with the default fan curve in Auto mode. In Furmark I'm 100% stable and pulling 125% power draw without any issues and staying ~70c. I did set my fans to 80% constant didn't really make a difference, maybe 1 or 2 degrees but they were noticeably louder so the temp difference seems negligible to me. BTW my Asic is 69.0% so that really doesn't have anything to do with it, it's not THAT big of a difference maker between a cards overclocking ability like it's made out to be sometimes.


----------



## Vellinious

Ok. Just sold off my 970s, and going to get a 980ti. It will have an EK block, I plan on running a custom bios and pushing it pretty hard.

The question: Which 980ti has the least amount of voltage restrictions and other issues? So, which 980ti is the best? I'm not buying a KPE, so, just skip that one.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ok. Just usold off my 970s, and going to get a 980ti. It will have an EK block, I plan on running a custom bios and pushing it pretty hard.
> 
> The question: Which 980ti has the least amount of voltage restrictions and other issues? So, which 980ti is the best? I'm not buying a KPE, so, just skip that one.


Lightning?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Ok. Just sold off my 970s, and going to get a 980ti. It will have an EK block, I plan on running a custom bios and pushing it pretty hard.
> 
> The question: Which 980ti has the least amount of voltage restrictions and other issues? So, which 980ti is the best? I'm not buying a KPE, so, just skip that one.


If that's your intent, better shell out the dough for a guaranteed ASIC classified and skip the lottery.


----------



## Vellinious

I can deal with bad luck in the silicon lottery...what I don't want to deal with, is voltage locked at 1.212v (or even 1.262, etc) and some crippling power restrictions that a bios mod won't get around.


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I have the G1 Gaming and leave my fan curve to auto, with my voltage at 1.155 (+0.1062) and I'm able to maintain a stable 1530 OC on my gpu and 7510 on my memory. Additional voltage is additional heat that has to be dispersed. My temps stay below 65c with the default fan curve in Auto mode. In Furmark I'm 100% stable and pulling 125% power draw without any issues and staying ~70c. I did set my fans to 80% constant didn't really make a difference, maybe 1 or 2 degrees but they were noticeably louder so the temp difference seems negligible to me. BTW my Asic is 69.0% so that really doesn't have anything to do with it, it's not THAT big of a difference maker between a cards overclocking ability like it's made out to be sometimes.


That's strange, the actual default core voltage as reported by both MSI Afterburner and HWINFO64 for factory gaming mode is *1.1903 V* which is higher than yours, this is the actual voltage on the core after the test right ?, also Which preset did you use to pull 125% TDP power, and the temps are a bit higher than what I get considering that my core voltage is higher, in Futuremark Firestrike Extreme Preset I reached a max of *50c* on the core pulling *109.8%* TDP with the fan speed constant *80%* and for me it made a big difference, you can see below what HWINFO64 reported after a single run of Firestike Extreme preset


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> That's strange, the actual default core voltage as reported by both MSI Afterburner and HWINFO64 for factory gaming mode is *1.1903 V* which is higher than yours, this is the actual voltage on the core after the test right ?, also Which preset did you use to pull 125% TDP power, and the temps are a bit higher than what I get considering that my core voltage is higher, in Futuremark Firestrike Extreme Preset I reached a max of *50c* on the core pulling *109.8%* TDP with the fan speed constant *80%* and for me it made a big difference, you can see below what HWINFO64 reported after a single run of Firestike Extreme preset


My temps were in Furmark which seems to cause higher temps for me than futuremark.


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> My temps were in Furmark which seems to cause higher temps for me than futuremark.


I have just stressed it with Furmark and I got a Max temperature of *59c* pulling a max of *128.7%* TDP, the temps are still lower which is really confusing to me, do you still achieve the same 1530 MHz and the voltage reading is 1.15 V after a single run in Furmark.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> I have just stressed it with Furmark and I got a Max temperature of *59c* pulling a max of *128.7%* TDP, the temps are still lower which is really confusing to me, do you still achieve the same 1530 MHz and the voltage reading is 1.15 V after a single run in Furmark.


I wan Furmark at the 4K preset with the same OC and voltage and my temps stayed ~59c with 126% power draw, but I do also have my radiator pulling air in through the front which is blowing warm air on my GPU. That may have affected it earlier if my CPU temps were up.

This is after my most recent 4K run with Furmark. Which I'm curious to know why HWinfo is not showing the same GPU clock as everything else, I also set the fans to 100% to see if that made a difference.


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I wan Furmark at the 4K preset with the same OC and voltage and my temps stayed ~59c with 126% power draw, but I do also have my radiator pulling air in through the front which is blowing warm air on my GPU. That may have affected it earlier if my CPU temps were up.
> 
> This is after my most recent 4K run with Furmark.


You see here that is the thing, check the maximum, the max voltage is *1.187 V* and the exact Max temperature is actually *63c*, the GPU Core Clock Max is *1316.3 MHz* so the OC is throttled here, power limit throttling more than a temperature throttling of course, during the run in Furmark, you will see parameters on the upper right corner of the screen more like flags called power limit and temperature limit, you will see that power limit flag is set to *"1"* which indicate power limit throttling, I ran the HD 720 Preset ( cause I don't have a 4K monitor







) it shouldn't affect the clocks and the temps though since it's the same full GPU load with the same power consumption but it was still confusingly lower max voltage of *1.124 V* and temperature with exact max of *59c* and higher boost clock *1392.2 MHz*, what's more confusing is the fan speed, yours has reached a whooping *4226 RPM* while mine maxed at *2898 RPM* see why I'm confused here, here you are the full readings


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> You see here that is the thing, check the maximum, the max voltage is *1.187 V* and the exact Max temperature is actually *63c*, the GPU Core Clock Max is *1316.3 MHz* so the OC is throttled here, power limit throttling more than a temperature throttling of course, during the run in Furmark, you will see parameters on the upper right corner of the screen more like flags called power limit and temperature limit, you will see that power limit flag is set to *"1"* which indicate power limit throttling, I ran the HD 720 Preset ( cause I don't have a 4K monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) it shouldn't affect the clocks and the temps though since it's the same full GPU load with the same power consumption but it was still confusingly lower max voltage of *1.124 V* and temperature with exact max of *59c* and higher boost clock *1392.2 MHz*, what's more confusing is the fan speed, yours has reached a whooping *4226 RPM* while mine maxed at *2898 RPM* see why I'm confused here, here you are the full readings


all of my flags were 0, Here's my most recent run with 4k Preset. Regardless.

I'll see if I can't get a screenshot during another benchmark. to see what speeds are being reported.


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> all of my flags were 0, I promise. Every other utility reports my GPU Core correctly, they also report my GPU Memory correctly as well. Here's my most recent run with 4k Preset. Regardless.
> 
> I'll see if I can't get a screenshot during the 4k test to show it's not throttling.


No problem I believe you and I can see that you are using the OC Guru II, it's seems that the implementation of the OC is different from one tool to another, for example in Afterburner I could apply a max of 87mv for the core while in OC Guru II I can set it even further to 112mv, but what has been consistent with me for all the readings is that MSi Afterburner and HWINFO64 report the exact same readings, that's why I knew that the readings I get are accurate, if I were you I would consider checking the overall cooling system you have, from what you said you are liquid cooling your CPU the 4790K on a Maximus VII Hero with a 16GB Kit @ 2133Mhz, I have a similar setup of a 4790K on a Maximus VII Gene with a 16GB kit also @ 2133Mhz but I'm running on air cooler, the Noctua NH-C14S in a Corsair 780T case which is know for great air flow features and till now it's doing a great job for the whole system


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> all of my flags were 0, Here's my most recent run with 4k Preset. Regardless.
> I'll see if I can't get a screenshot during another benchmark. to see what speeds are being reported.


I Think the main problem here is your CPU cooling since you are using a constant High Core voltage of 1.349 V @ 4.7 GHz constant all the time, it produces a lot of heat affecting all the other components even at idle temperatures, i'm happy with the OC I got so far for my 4790K @ 4.5 GHz but with 1.163 V Adaptive, I could set it to lower manual constant voltage (1.153 V to be exact and 100% stable) but I prefer to use adaptive 24/7 rather than pumping a constant relatively high voltage all the time into the CPU

And for the GPU, after seeing your OC settings on Guru II I know that the flags were all 0's including the power limit flag simply because you set your power limit to 150% TDP which is actually an insane limit that I can't think of a card till now that can reach this limit, in OC Guru the max you can assign to the Power Limit is 139% TDP (it's the same in Afterburner by the way) but when you tick the allow over voltage option, you can go all out like what you did with the power limit


----------



## Alpina 7

Quick question. i too have a Gigabyte 980Ti G1... And after using it on the internet for an hour or so i noticed, @ 0% load... my GPU is idling @ around 58-60c.... what the heck? any idea why guys? never noticed it before.

When turn the fans to Manual. The temps drop back down to mid to high 30's...


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quick question. i too have a Gigabyte 980Ti G1... And after using it on the internet for an hour or so i noticed, @ 0% load... my GPU is idling @ around 58-60c.... what the heck? any idea why guys? never noticed it before.


That's really high, the fans should be stopped at idle this means that the card is passively cooled, seeing the temperature rises to this level which actually is unreal for idle temperatures, I guess there is another component that produces a lot of heat and it's trapped inside the case heating up other components including your GPU.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> That's really high, the fans should be stopped at idle this means that the card is passively cooled, seeing the temperature rises to this level which actually is unreal for idle temperatures, I guess there is another component that produces a lot of heat and it's trapped inside the case heating up other components including your GPU.


Shookrun for your response bro... im working on it now to get it figured out.. its odd... let me see


----------



## Alpina 7

could it be the way i have my fans set up?



2 front intakes... bottom intake... 1 rear exhaust... 5 top exhaust (push pull for rad.)


----------



## Ahmedivx

One minor concern that always bugs me, in case of radiators, most of the setups I see has radiators mounted to the top of the case where it's optimal to install exhaust fans as the hot air goes from bottom to top, the exhaust fans pulls the hot air out of the case, but doing so the hot air will pass also through the radiator and this air is responsible for cooling the radiator, so I guess the best locations to mount a radiator is in the front or at the bottom where you can mount intake fans pulling cool air form outside through the radiator cooling it better, just a thought came to mind


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> 2 front intakes... bottom intake... 1 rear exhaust... 5 top exhaust (push pull for rad.)


The setup you are stating is not bad in fact it's optimal provided that it's set as intended, intake fans should be mounted in the front and at the bottom of the case while exhaust fans should be mounted at the rear and the top of the case, I'm confused a bit, are you sure the orientation of the bottom fan is correct, I have the same fans you have in your case, these are the AF120 fans right, the the Corsair logo of the bottom fan should be facing down in order for the air flow to be upwards, also if you are using the same fans for the Radiator, it's not optimized for Radiators you need the SP120 fans as in Static pressure, I assumed they are all the same so correct me if I'm wrong, this is the EKWB Predator 360 AIO and it should perform very well, what are your CPU temperatures, and if this is the Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard you should have enough fan headers to mount an additional SP120 fan to the radiator, the 3 included fans have their headers on the AIO itself so you have plenty of headers on the mother board.
Edited by Ahmedivx - Today at 7:07 am View History


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> The setup you are stating is not bad in fact it's optimal provided that it's set as intended, intake fans should be mounted in the front and at the bottom of the case while exhaust fans should be mounted at the rear and the top of the case, I'm confused a bit, are you sure the orientation of the bottom fan is correct, I have the same fans you have in your case, these are the AF120 fans right, the the Corsair logo of the bottom fan should be facing down in order for the air flow to be upwards, also if you are using the same fans for the Radiator, it's not optimized for Radiators you need the SP120 fans as in Static pressure, I assumed they are all the same so correct me if I'm wrong, this is the EKWB Predator 360 AIO and it should perform very well, what are your CPU temperatures, and if this is the Asus X99 Deluxe motherboard you should have enough fan headers to mount an additional SP120 fan to the radiator, the 3 included fans have their headers on the AIO itself so you have plenty of headers on the mother board.
> Edited by Ahmedivx - Today at 7:07 am View History


Yes that bottom fan has been turned upside down. This pic is a few days old.. And my top "push" fans are the Corsair SP120's...

I even messed with my settings same thing. Disabled my dual screen .. Same thing... When I manually turn my fans on, the temps drop back down to the high 30's... Very wierd... I'm concerned.. I hope my predator didn't leak into my GPU ...


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Yes that bottom fan has been turned upside down. This pic is a few days old.. And my top "push" fans are the Corsair SP120's...
> 
> I even messed with my settings same thing. Disabled my dual screen .. Same thing... When I manually turn my fans on, the temps drop back down to the high 30's... Very wierd... I'm concerned.. I hope my predator didn't leak into my GPU ...


A question about the Radiator, is it from the first patch, v 1.0 cause I heard that in this first patch there is one out of ten radiators that has leakage problems and EKWB is taking full responsibility for this they contacted the resellers in order to assist the customers in replacing the defect units or refunding their money they will also cover all the damages caused by the leakage, you should inspect if this is the case or not, and even if it isn't the case and there is no leakage but it's in fact from patch v1.0, you should ask for a replacement any way just to be safe.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> A question about the Radiator, is it from the first patch, v 1.0 cause I heard that in this first patch there is one out of ten radiators that has leakage problems and EKWB is taking full responsibility for this they contacted the resellers in order to assist the customers in replacing the defect units or refunding their money they will also cover all the damages caused by the leakage, you should inspect if this is the case or not, and even if it isn't the case and there is no leakage but it's in fact from patch v1.0, you should ask for a replacement any way just to be safe.


Yea I'm currently waiting on my replacement to get it... I didn't see any water on my GPU but I guess I need to take it out and inspect it really good. Now I'm worried :0


----------



## netxzero

Hi,

I wanna ask if there is a fix on this.

I cant seem to flash my bios. I typed in the nvflash -6 biosname.rom then I get an error stating that no nvidia card detected or something like that.

can anybody seem to know the reason why?

thanks!


----------



## inaii

Hey, thanks for the quick reply. Got my Strix flashed but noticed something strange as I was monitoring my gpu-z values when on full gpu usage -after updating the bios.

As I go and play Witcher 3 on full settings the game seems a bit laggy and I go Gpu-Z and AB and they both show that the gpu is running at 850-900 mhz tops. For some reason it wont use the updated boost values. The temperatures aint that high. Any idea what could be causing this? Would you call this throttling?

Also, tried to flash the other custom bios. Did the same thing. So I tried Sheyster, the first one, for "Use this to avoid throttling" and motivman's bios. So these shouldn't be the cause.

Thanks guys for keeping up with this awesome forum. Been happy owner 770, 970, 980 and now TI and always find good info from here


----------



## inaii

To add to the previous one, I flashed back the stock bios and it's working again normally.

My Strix aint OC model, so the Mhz are 1000 and 1076 at stock. The boost does go to 1170 when playing tho, and I actually OC'd it now without modifying the voltages to go 1260~mhz when in-game. Works fine, stable.

Just wanted to add these, if anyone wondering


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I wanna ask if there is a fix on this.
> 
> I cant seem to flash my bios. I typed in the nvflash -6 biosname.rom then I get an error stating that no nvidia card detected or something like that.


Using this version? http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_20


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> I Think the main problem here is your CPU cooling since you are using a constant High Core voltage of 1.349 V @ 4.7 GHz constant all the time, it produces a lot of heat affecting all the other components even at idle temperatures, i'm happy with the OC I got so far for my 4790K @ 4.5 GHz but with 1.163 V Adaptive, I could set it to lower manual constant voltage (1.153 V to be exact and 100% stable) but I prefer to use adaptive 24/7 rather than pumping a constant relatively high voltage all the time into the CPU
> 
> And for the GPU, after seeing your OC settings on Guru II I know that the flags were all 0's including the power limit flag simply because you set your power limit to 150% TDP which is actually an insane limit that I can't think of a card till now that can reach this limit, in OC Guru the max you can assign to the Power Limit is 139% TDP (it's the same in Afterburner by the way) but when you tick the allow over voltage option, you can go all out like what you did with the power limit


I've noticed my card acting strange, after a fresh boot I'm able to push 1.255 volts to my gpu and pull 130% power draw during the furmark test. But after the test my LEDs become unresponsive and the card sends a lower voltage to the gpu, which it's also dropping the gpu clock down to the 1200's instead of 1531. But it doesn't do it with any other benchmark, doesn't matter if i let it run on 3dmark extreme for over an hour it doesn't have that issue. I've thought maybe it's a failsafe that's triggered or maybe my psu is not able to push enough power to the card. I'm only rated to get 70amps on the 12v rail. Which I was going to upgrade to an 1600w psu to get 130amps on the rail for sli but I'm not sure if that's enough if 70amps is not cutting it for this card

Actually, doing the math (amps=watts/volts) I'm only pulling 33.34 amps. So 70 should be more than enough


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I've noticed my card acting strange, after a fresh boot I'm able to push 1.255 volts to my gpu and pull 130% power draw during the furmark test. But after the test my LEDs become unresponsive and the card sends a lower voltage to the gpu, which it's also dropping the gpu clock down to the 1200's instead of 1531. But it doesn't do it with any other benchmark, doesn't matter if i let it run on 3dmark extreme for over an hour it doesn't have that issue. I've thought maybe it's a failsafe that's triggered or maybe my psu is not able to push enough power to the card. I'm only rated to get 70amps on the 12v rail. Which I was going to upgrade to an 1600w psu to get 130amps on the rail for sli but I'm not sure if that's enough if 70amps is not cutting it for this card


70amps on the 12v rail is more than enough to power a single card, with a simple calculation 12×70= 840 watts that is the max you can pull from your psu on the 12v rail, and since the GTX 980 Ti is rated at 250 watts TDP you can see clearly that it's more than enough even at the max you pulled with the 130% TDP the total power pulled by the card will be 1.3 × 250 = 325 Watts so still lower than the max you can pull also you can check the total consumption of the card in HWINFO64 in watts, that been said the Components quality and the efficiency of the PSU will be a factor in the stability of your parts, I myself use the Seasonic M12II-750 EVO which is 80+ bronze rated and has only 62 amps on the 12v rail and everything is working just fine with the voltages and stability, for a two-way gtx 980 ti sli setup a 1600 watts with a 130amps on the 12v rail is beyond overkill but then again you can never have too much power so the extra juice will not harm you in any way and will be good as well for future proofing and compatibility


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> 70amps on the 12v rail is more than enough to power a single card, with a simple calculation 12×70= 840 watts that is the max you can pull from your psu on the 12v rail, and since the GTX 980 Ti is rated at 250 watts TDP you can see clearly that it's more than enough even at the max you pulled with the 130% TDP the total power pulled by the card will be 1.3 × 250 = 325 Watts so still lower than the max you can pull also you can check the total consumption of the card in HWINFO64 in watts, that been said the Components quality and the efficiency of the PSU will be a factor in the stability of your parts, I myself use the Seasonic M12II-750 EVO which is 80+ bronze rated and has only 62 amps on the 12v rail and everything is working just fine with the voltages and stability, for a two-way gtx 980 ti sli setup a 1600 watts with a 130amps on the 12v rail is beyond overkill but then again you can never have too much power so the extra juice will not harm you in any way and will be good as well for future proofing and compatibility


If you look, I'm pulling ~400w during the furmark tests according to hwinfo. I modded my bios and raised my tdp to 425w (if full 150% is being pulled). I've heard the RM series (80+ Gold) is not always the best or most reliable psu to use. During my last furmark 4k run I did get a power throttle flag, even at 130%. Which is why I'm leaning PSU


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> If you look, I'm pulling ~400w during the furmark tests according to hwinfo. I modded my bios and raised my tdp to 425w (if full 150% is being pulled). I've heard the RM series (80+ Gold) is not always the best or most reliable psu to use. During my last furmark 4k run I did get a power throttle flag, even at 130%. Which is why I'm leaning PSU


The RM are not junk they are just mediocre at worst and way overpriced.
Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> The RM are not junk they are just mediocre at worst and way overpriced.
> Why you might not want to buy a Corsair RM PSU


I didn't do my research when I initially started to build this machine, I'm considering an EVGA 1200 P2 to replace my RM with. Or maybe an AXi power supply. I'd like to use my card to its fullest considering it's getting a water block soon.

But I also don't want to waste money if the psu isn't the problem


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> If you look, I'm pulling ~400w during the furmark tests according to hwinfo. I modded my bios and raised my tdp to 425w (if full 150% is being pulled). I've heard the RM series (80+ Gold) is not always the best or most reliable psu to use. During my last furmark 4k run I did get a power throttle flag, even at 130%. Which is why I'm leaning PSU


Wow 425 watts on air, I know that they advertise the cooler to be able of covering 600 watts dissipation but then again one can never be too careful or safe and I didn't know that you flashed a custom bios either so a lot to be considered here, I myself use the stock bios so in my state it's easier for me to troubleshoot such issues, if possible can you go back to the stock bios, overclock it to its max potential with stock bios and check again with the readings and stability of clocks and voltages in order to isolate the issue to know if it's a psu issue or from the card itself, if all went well and dandy then you will know that it's a custom bios issue


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> Wow 425 watts on air, I know that they advertise the cooler to be able of covering 600 watts disdipation but then again one can never be too careful or safe and I didn't know that you flashed a custom bios either so a lot to be considered here, I myself use the stock bios so in my state it's easier for me to troubleshoot such issues, if possible can you go back to the stock bios, overclock it to its max potential with stock bios and check again with the readings and stability of clocks and voltages in order to isolate the issue to know if it's a psu issue or from the card itself, if all went well and dandy then you will know that it's a custom bios issue


I was planning on doing that when I get home this evening. But I'm not sure how well it's going to work, because with the TDP back down to stock it may not show as a power delivery issue if the card is not able to pull 400w like it is currently.


----------



## shilka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I didn't do my research when I initially started to build this machine, I'm considering an EVGA 1200 P2 to replace my RM with. Or maybe an AXi power supply. I'd like to use my card to its fullest considering it's getting a water block soon.
> 
> But I also don't want to waste money if the psu isn't the problem


I would skip the P2 and wait for the new T2 1000/1200 as they have been improved a lot over the P2.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=459

Voltage regulation is a hell of a lot better on the T2 then it is on the G2/P2.


----------



## fasttracker440

Hey all I am trying to track down the stock bios for EVGA 06G-P4-4995-RX If someone could snag a copy off from their card I would be oh so happy thanks in advance.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shilka*
> 
> I would skip the P2 and wait for the new T2 1000/1200 as they have been improved a lot over the P2.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story&reid=459
> 
> Voltage regulation is a hell of a lot better on the T2 then it is on the G2/P2.


I'll take that into consideration, I also don't think I've ever had the fan turn on on my PSU which could certainly cause issues I think. I'll run my next benchmark with my tower on its side to see if my PSU fan actually works


----------



## looniam

if you want to know your power consumption than use a killowatt and not rely on software - which is NOT accurate.

and *STOP USING FURMARK!*


----------



## Alpina 7

For those following, turns out there was water on my GPU from where my Predator 360 leaked over time... BIG BUMMER









here the pics...


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you want to know your power consumption than use a killowatt and not rely on software - which is NOT accurate.
> 
> and *STOP USING FURMARK!*


I'll see if I can find a watt meter then, I'll also run some 3dmark / heavensward benches this evening. I've just noticed according to every reporting monitor shows furmark as the only one to use to push the power draw pst 100% (heavensward only uses ~105%).


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> For those following, turns out there was water on my GPU from where my Predator 360 leaked over time... BIG BUMMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the pics...


I've heard EK will cover the replacement of your card if a leak damages it, I may be wrong though. That sucks though, I've been looking at the predator 360 for my system


----------



## Alpina 7

it sucks yea, but its still an amazing AIO and i cannot wait to get my 2nd 360 and water blocks for my gpu...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I'll see if I can find a watt meter then, I'll also run some 3dmark / heavensward benches this evening. I've just noticed according to every reporting monitor shows furmark as the only one to use to push the power draw pst 100% (heavensward only uses ~105%).


Furmark is designed to make your GPU sweat with unrealistic load utilisation. GPUs are not meant to be completely saturated (100%), it *hurts* them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> it sucks yea, but its still an amazing AIO and i cannot wait to get my 2nd 360 and water blocks for my gpu...


Wait is your card dead now or... ?


----------



## looniam

just for fun i borrowed a friends killowatt to see how much wattage i really needed. fyi, my bios is modded for 395 watts max on my 980TI.

i ran prime95 and furmark and saw 565 watts as the max reading and 475 with just furmark.
(just prime95 was 185 watts and idle was 65 watts)

gaming/firestrike (first graphics test) was 330 watts; which was ~identical when i booted.

moral of the story:
use furmark _for testing your PSU not your GPU_.









E:
my apologies if i seem rude.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Furmark is designed to make your GPU sweat with unrealistic load utilisation. GPUs are not meant to be completely saturated (100%), it *hurts* them.
> Wait is your card dead now or... ?


its idling at very high temps and wont Overclock to 1511 / 4000 anymore.... just sitting there its reaching 58-61c... when its normally averaging high 30's.. i pulled it to check since my water cooler had leaked.. and sure enough dried coolant all over the left side. top to bottom.... you can see where it ran down the pcb... hard to get very clear pics of this. im in talks with EK at this point. so we will see.

shes now crashing @ 1475


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

I'm really enjoying my new MSI Hydro Sea Hawk 980 Ti, I'm current'y running @ 1500mhz without a voltage boost using a push/pull setup with AC Ryan fans running @ a silent 500rpm.

I previously had a Asus STRIX 980 Ti, but the card was louder then I thought it would be and ended up returning it, got pretty hot and would often pass 70c w/ fan on auto...

When the STRIX's fan would spool up to 55% in game it was by far the loudest thing in my case and keep in mind I have close to 20fans @ 500rpm in my case! Gotta love Amazon Prime, easy returns, sent that sucker back









With that said, upgrading to water is awesome... I'm very happy with the OC ability, low noise and temps that the card runs at.

ALBUM HERE:


http://imgur.com/6dAKx


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> I'm really enjoying my new MSI Hydro Sea Hawk 980 Ti, I'm current'y running @ 1500mhz without a voltage boost using a push/pull setup with AC Ryan fans running @ a silent 500rpm.
> 
> I previously had a Asus STRIX 980 Ti, but the card was louder then I thought it would be and ended up returning it, got pretty hot and would often pass 70c w/ fan on auto...
> 
> When the STRIX's fan would spool up to 55% in game it was by far the loudest thing in my case and keep in mind I have close to 20fans @ 500rpm in my case! Gotta love Amazon Prime, easy returns, sent that sucker back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With that said, upgrading to water is awesome... I'm very happy with the OC ability, low noise and temps that the card runs at.
> 
> ALBUM HERE:
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/6dAKx


\

Beautiful man... what fans are those? and what UV lights are you using? are they LEDs or tubes?


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Thanks Alpina,

I'm using Darkside REV 4 UV LED STRIPS(they are all hidden away on panels out of sight), these strips are better then the cathode tubes IMO.

The fans are Apevia 140mm, they come with green LED's, but I cut those ugly things out asap, they washed out the UV reactive blades. Apevia makes crappy cases, but these versions of the fans are actually very high quality, they can be set to run at a very low rpm and still move decent air.

The heatsink is a Gelid Fan, decided to go better quality on that one, it's also very silent at 75% power and moves good air.

The top 9 fans are my favorite, very rare 120mm AC Ryan Full UV reactive 2 tone blue/green fans w/ true UV led's in them. So even if you don't have UV strips/tubes these fans will glow nice, the UV led's in them are very soft, not like the blinding bright LED's found in most of todays fans.

The AC Ryan fans can push a TON of air @ 100%, it's really OP though, I have all mine running at 500rpm. It's a cool effect though seeing soo many fans, but yet being so silent. These fans work great on radiators.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> Thanks Alpina,
> 
> I'm using Darkside REV 4 UV LED STRIPS(they are all hidden away on panels out of sight), these strips are better then the cathode tubes IMO.
> 
> The fans are Apevia 140mm, they come with green LED's, but I cut those ugly things out asap, they washed out the UV reactive blades. Apevia makes crappy cases, but these versions of the fans are actually very high quality, they can be set to run at a very low rpm and still move decent air.
> 
> The heatsink is a Gelid Fan, decided to go better quality on that one, it's also very silent at 75% power and moves good air.
> 
> The top 9 fans are my favorite, very rare 120mm AC Ryan Full UV reactive 2 tone blue/green fans w/ true UV led's in them. So even if you don't have UV strips/tubes these fans will glow nice, the UV led's in them are very soft, not like the blinding bright LED's found in most of todays fans.
> 
> The AC Ryan fans can push a TON of air @ 100%, it's really OP though, I have all mine running at 500rpm. It's a cool effect though seeing soo many fans, but yet being so silent. These fans work great on radiators.


That is awesome, i love it.. i want those fans and LEd's thanks for the info.... got any more pics of those fans that are on top?


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I was planning on doing that when I get home this evening. But I'm not sure how well it's going to work, because with the TDP back down to stock it may not show as a power delivery issue if the card is not able to pull 400w like it is currently.


This is true the max it can pull with stock voltage will be 347.5 watts that's 139% TDP but when you do your OC link both the power and temperature limits and slide them to the maximum giving priority to temperature cause that way you will provide a lot of headroom for gpu boost to crank up the core clock rather than prioritizing the power which could hinder gpu boost


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> For those following, turns out there was water on my GPU from where my Predator 360 leaked over time... BIG BUMMER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here the pics...


That's harsh bro and it's so frustrating, keep the evidence as it will help you when you replace your unit, you should return to the reseller with it as I heard EKWB will cover for all the damages caused by the leakage this means you could get a replacement for your card, this card didn't come cheap and you should fight for it


----------



## SHiZNiLTi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> That is awesome, i love it.. i want those fans and LEd's thanks for the info.... got any more pics of those fans that are on top?


THanks man! Looks like they are out of stock now though, might be hard finding them now...
http://www.performance-pcs.com/blackfire4-uv-led-120mm-fan-sleeved-blue-green.html


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ahmedivx*
> 
> That's harsh bro and it's so frustrating, keep the evidence as it will help you when you replace your unit, you should return to the reseller with it as I heard EKWB will cover for all the damages caused by the leakage this means you could get a replacement for your card, this card didn't come cheap and you should fight for it


i plan on it.. EK has great customer service so im sure it will be a smooth transaction.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHiZNiLTi*
> 
> THanks man! Looks like they are out of stock now though, might be hard finding them now...
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/blackfire4-uv-led-120mm-fan-sleeved-blue-green.html


cant wait.. thank you


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Darky21*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *palote99*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ManuelGuzman*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> ever since 358.87 drivers, my idle temps increased by about 10C which is caused by increased power usage at idle from 8% TDP to 14% TDP. if i revert back to 358.50 everything is back to normal. my card is MSI GAMING 6G 980Ti and OS is Windows 7 and my screen resolution is [email protected] (so this isn't the 144Hz high power usage problem). this may seem trivial but now my GPU is using ~20W more power (i know this from my UPS led screen) when idle and is almost 50C when idle, i think 50C idle is very high temp, when before it was very nice 37-40C.
> 
> Please note screenshot is made with previous driver version, but behavior is identical with 359.06 so i didn't bother making new screenshot. Also, before you blame overclock please note this behavior is the same when i reset all GPU settings to stock (i only forgot to turn off OC when making screenshot)
> I cut and paste this problem since months now.
> NVIDIA fix this problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you use GPU-Z to extract the VBIOS of your card? Then email it to me at [email protected]
> 
> Let me know system specs and how many monitors are connected to your graphics card.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There are thousands of people with this problem.
> If you are not able to reproduce problems, imagine if you are able to fix it.
> Do less marketing, invent less things that you are not able to make it work (SLI/gsync), produce less new cards and make what you just have working.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> +1
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can confirm this as wel, i thought it has to do something with windows 10, i did not had this high temp issue with windows 7, both gpu,s where 38 and 39 very strange indeed, this is probably related to drivers then i think now my both gpu are 49-50 and 45-48 and even i dont use a 144 hz monitor 120 here very strange indeed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> the most annoying things is that nvidia is saying nothing on this.
> it isn't a windows 10 problem since if I install old drivers I don't have this problem.
Click to expand...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you want to know your power consumption than use a killowatt and not rely on software - which is NOT accurate.
> 
> and *STOP USING FURMARK!*


What about testing water loop cooling potential? I was so amazed at my 980 TI topping out at 43C, until one end of the PCIe cable melted, lol. Of course, it wouldn't have melted if I used two cables instead of just one.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you want to know your power consumption than use a killowatt and not rely on software - which is NOT accurate.
> 
> and *STOP USING FURMARK!*


*THIS^^^^* .... +R









I cringe every time I see Furmark used for stability testing ... back in the Day it had it's place, but no longer! ... long story









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Furmark is designed to make your GPU sweat with unrealistic load utilisation. GPUs are not meant to be completely saturated (100%), it *hurts* them.
> Wait is your card dead now or... ?
> 
> 
> 
> its idling at very high temps and wont Overclock to 1511 / 4000 anymore.... just sitting there its reaching 58-61c... when its normally averaging high 30's.. i pulled it to check since my water cooler had leaked.. and sure enough dried coolant all over the left side. top to bottom.... you can see where it ran down the pcb... hard to get very clear pics of this. im in talks with EK at this point. so we will see.
> 
> shes now crashing @ 1475
Click to expand...

Dang sorry to hear that, but it explains what has happened to your above average G1 ... hope your replacement is just as good @overclocking









@ Ahmedivx ... +R for catching the Predator leak! Sharp








A suggestion though ... when you guy's compare temps, even catching the different intake vs exhaust AIO rad setups, which can make a big difference, please post your ambient temps! ... Or "Delta's" ... apologies if I missed it


----------



## Avant Garde

What is the best GTX 980 Ti to get atm ?

I'm looking at EVGA Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ and Gigabyte G1 Gaming.

I'm worried about that coil whine though...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What about testing water loop cooling potential? I was so amazed at my 980 TI topping out at 43C, until one end of the PCIe cable melted, lol. Of course, it wouldn't have melted if I used two cables instead of just one.


i think you might of just answered your own question.









i honestly don't know of a bench/test that has taken out more components than furmak. it may have some use; as i subsequently posted about stressing my PSU (and believe me, my finger was on the PSU's on/off switch). but to test for core speed stability, there are much better and safer benchmarks for that.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> What is the best GTX 980 Ti to get atm ?
> 
> I'm looking at EVGA Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ and Gigabyte G1 Gaming.
> 
> I'm worried about that coil whine though...


I love my evga hybrid if you have room. I also have an MSI gaming 6G in the second slot and I like that one too. Both are not audible to me. Good choice either way. I think the EVGA ACX cooler runs a bit hot in the backplate from old (release time) reviews.


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Using this version? http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_20


I am using the MBT 1.36 that I found on Zoson's thread for 970 and 980 flashes since I was using the same with my 980 before.

I am going to try this one later.


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> What is the best GTX 980 Ti to get atm ?
> 
> I'm looking at EVGA Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ and Gigabyte G1 Gaming.
> 
> I'm worried about that coil whine though...


I have the G1 and have no coil whine


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xboxmember1978*
> 
> I have the G1 and have no coil whine


Same here.. Zero Coil Whine. love My G1 cant wait to get a second one


----------



## Xboxmember1978

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Same here.. Zero Coil Whine. love My G1 cant wait to get a second one


I'm glad I went for the G1 over the normal Windforce


----------



## chronicfx

Actually to correct my other post.., everytime i see G and 980 Ti I think of the MSI. Yes I like the Gigabyte G1 as well, even though I do not own one the reviews make it seem great. Go with that if you want, if they really do gauntlet sorting maybe you will have better luck with the OC. My hybrid can do over 1500 stable and my MSI can too but downclocks to 1466 in games. I just run them stock SLI however until the time comes to need all the horsepower of two overclocked 980 Ti.


----------



## blackhole2013

My g1 980 ti Had crazy coil whine when I got it but maybe i went coil whine deaf but after a few months I hardly hear it anymore .. weird does coil whine get lower the more the card is used ?


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> My g1 980 ti Had crazy coil whine when I got it but maybe i went coil whine deaf but after a few months I hardly hear it anymore .. weird does coil whine get lower the more the card is used ?


It seems it's true I personally have never noticed it, it happens in only a few occasions mainly happens after running valley or heaven benchmarks for seconds at the closing screen, I noticed that the fps counter at this screen goes crazy and jumps over 2000 but as soon as the tool closes, no coil whine anymore so it seems that it will happen as soon as the fps counter goes by thousands which doesn't happen during games or benchmarks so one could say that there is no coil whine at all


----------



## zednor

Guys Firestrike graphics score 20100 and Heaven 2550 at 1080p 8xmsaa at extreme preset with a EVGA GTX 980ti @1450/7500 are fine?


----------



## Ahmedivx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Guys Firestrike graphics score 20100 and Heaven 2550 at 1080p 8xmsaa at extreme preset with a EVGA GTX 980ti @1450/7500 are fine?


I can see nothing wrong with those scores, but don't give them much thought, what's important is gaming performance, synthetic benchmarks are only good for overclocking stability testing


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> My g1 980 ti Had crazy coil whine when I got it but maybe i went coil whine deaf but after a few months I hardly hear it anymore .. weird *does coil whine get lower the more the card is used ?*


i have seen those who would believe that through their own experience.

stick around, they may pop up.


----------



## zednor

Change my power management settings to prefer maximum performance and gained 400 on 3dmark http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10316027 I guess the score seems fine now?
But my gpu wont downclock for idle.Is it normal?When i put it to adaptive and restart the card downclocks fine.Is it a bug?


----------



## sblantipodi

it seems that high idle temp and power usage happen on X99 platforms only:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/910580/geforce-drivers/increased-idle-power-usage-since-358-87-driver-for-no-reason/post/4782095/?offset=12#4782590


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i have seen those who would believe that through their own experience.
> 
> stick around, they may pop up.


my card also had coil whine but after doing some cable management and switching to different PCIe power slots on my PSU the coil whine seemed to go away, as strange as that seems


----------



## Avant Garde

So which one has the least coil whine in general ? Or do 90% of them suffer from that at higher FPS video scenes? Also PSU is very important factor to all this coil-whine-gate I think, but don't exactly know how...


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Avant Garde*
> 
> So which one has the least coil whine in general ? Or do 90% of them suffer from that at higher FPS video scenes? Also PSU is very important factor to all this coil-whine-gate I think, but don't exactly know how...


For me , My Gigabyte 980ti gaming has zero cool whine. Clocked out the box to 1511Mhz @ 4000Mhz ddr5.... Wished quiet with the auto fans and under load go hours never exceeds 66c...

I recommend this card. If I had to choose another, I'd say go with the Asus Strix. Great cards too..


----------



## hofec

Hello guys!

I've JUST made such a big problem for me. I accidentally flashed wrong BIOS (980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS By Sheyster, its seems to be for reference cards only) on my MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G Gaming.. all was done properly via NVFlash Certificate Checks Bypass version By JoeDirt step-by-step from flash bios Instructions from OP. After successful flash i restarted my computer and PC wont boot even to POST, my display just dimmed few times and system bootloop again and again. So now I'm on integrated GPU from my i7-3770K with my GPU pulled out from case









Can somebody please tell me what can i do for restore the bios for example to 84.00.36.00.06 by techpowerup.com with my current state?
I really don't want to buy another one or whatever.. My possibility to returning card back to the e-shop is already gone


----------



## looniam

put your card back in the case - how can you flash it sitting next to it?

select igpu as your primary graphics in bios. boot into windows and flash it - nvflash ought to still find it.

BOOM.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hofec*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I've JUST made such a big problem for me.


Please tell me you made a backup before doing that...? The techpowerup dump should work, but always best to keep your own backup in case something like this happens.


----------



## hofec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> put your card back in the case - how can you flash it sitting next to it?
> 
> select igpu as your primary graphics in bios. boot into windows and flash it - nvflash ought to still find it.
> 
> BOOM.


U sir just saved my balls ! Thank you a lot mate! I'm finally on 84.00.36.00.06









Take a beer tonigh on me!


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hofec*
> 
> U sir just saved my balls ! Thank you a lot mate! I'm finally on 84.00.36.00.06
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a beer tonigh on me!


Glad you got it back to proper, I've found the best bet for Bios mods is reading tons and doing plenty of research and modifying the bios you pull from your own card and using that instead of someone else's that may or may not cause issues.


----------



## ChiefGoat

Ive been doing a few tests on my Rig. Im having trouble keeping track of my logs. Does someone know of a "best practice" to keep them organized?


----------



## looniam

pen and paper a note book.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> Ive been doing a few tests on my Rig. Im having trouble keeping track of my logs. Does someone know of a "best practice" to keep them organized?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pen and paper a note book.


Or if you prefer an MS Office type document but are cheap then you can use Open Office and make spreadsheets if you don't already have Excel (btw, Excel is great at this sort of thing







)

Open Office


----------



## rolldog

Well, I've been working on this build ever since EK released their waterblocks for the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s. As you can see, I've got both of mine setup now, and I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I can't wait to get this thing up and running again! I haven't even been able to try out my GPUs with their waterblocks yet, but on air, they were running at 1500/7500.


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> Ive been doing a few tests on my Rig. Im having trouble keeping track of my logs. Does someone know of a "best practice" to keep them organized?


I use the notes app in my phone. Works well since I often don't have access to programs in the computer while making changes. It also integrates with outlook so I can edit or reference when in os environment.


----------



## Mrip541

Just bought an EVGA ftw. Big upgrade from a 780 but bummed about the oc. +50 gives flickering and artifacts. Not so much with that ftw part.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

EVGA 980Ti SC+ SLI


Don't mind the messy cables I will be redoing them when I go back to water next month.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this build ever since EK released their waterblocks for the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s. As you can see, I've got both of mine setup now, and I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I can't wait to get this thing up and running again! I haven't even been able to try out my GPUs with their waterblocks yet, but on air, they were running at 1500/7500.


nice setup bro!







and that SLI! what monitor are you using?


----------



## rolldog

I'm running 3 x 4k Samsung monitors in surround. It gives me 11,920x2160 resolution.


----------



## Avant Garde

Wow, really nice setup, so cool laboratory-look







BUT all those fans on top..... :/


----------



## rolldog

Everything up top will be hidden under the 120mm extended top I bought. It's not on because I was drilling some holes in the front of it to install 2 more switches, which will allow me to turn the fan LEDs on & off.


----------



## vaques

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hofec*
> 
> Hello guys!
> 
> I've JUST made such a big problem for me. I accidentally flashed wrong BIOS (980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS By Sheyster, its seems to be for reference cards only) on my MSI GTX 980 Ti 6G Gaming.. all was done properly via NVFlash Certificate Checks Bypass version By JoeDirt step-by-step from flash bios Instructions from OP. After successful flash i restarted my computer and PC wont boot even to POST, my display just dimmed few times and system bootloop again and again. So now I'm on integrated GPU from my i7-3770K with my GPU pulled out from case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can somebody please tell me what can i do for restore the bios for example to 84.00.36.00.06 by techpowerup.com with my current state?
> I really don't want to buy another one or whatever.. My possibility to returning card back to the e-shop is already gone


Hi Hofec,

Same thing that happened to me last month.. I couldn't boot my PC with wrong bios on Evga 980ti even with cpu gpu enabled. In my case the motherboard, Asus VIII hero, didn't boot the gpu with faulty bios ( the iGPU doesn't work with a *flash bricked* gpu on the pci-e).
Solved installed the wrong bios GPU on the second motherboad slot and another gpu (that works







) on the primary pci-e. Booted on windows, flashed the secondary gpu and you'll back your sweet 980ti


----------



## serko70

Can you post your BIOS?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> EVGA 980Ti SC+ SLI
> 
> 
> Don't mind the messy cables I will be redoing them when I go back to water next month.


how are them coolerS?

im on reference atm but want to go custom block

whats max temp on em and is there anyway u could flash bios or arnt they good for temps?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> how are them coolerS?
> 
> im on reference atm but want to go custom block
> 
> whats max temp on em and is there anyway u could flash bios or arnt they good for temps?


I would imagine the temps are also pretty dependent on your case setup, the reference coolers tend to be louder but also push air out the back of the case where as most typical custom coolers push air out into the case more. If you have the EVGA reference cards, you can use the Hybrid Cooler which fits a water pump and radiator to your card and would keep temps low and noise down.

EVGA Hyrbid Cooler 980 Ti / Titan X


----------



## vasyltheonly

Hey. Can anyone explain why my card(Asus Strix 980ti OC) has the second to final boost value at 68(far left ) while other bios have it at 74, or a way to change that? While attempting to find my best OC and editting my bios, I can not disable the boost clock even if I mimmick any of the flashed bioses that are available.


----------



## netxzero

question for those with 980ti G1 gaming cards, what are your max oc? seems that mine is below average with +30 on msi AB.

clocks hover at 1458mhz


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> question for those with 980ti G1 gaming cards, what are your max oc? seems that mine is below average with +30 on msi AB.
> 
> clocks hover at 1458mhz


I run mine at 1531 and still have a little bit of headroom available.


----------



## Vipercat

hey. everyone

my system running stable, no overclock issue. Except problem with gaming in 4k or 2k, even in normal resolution.

Right now my overclock is @ 4.5/1.275v ram 3400mhz 1.395v and my MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 completed stable, In gaming I get about 124fps to 144fps that's in mid setting, in high ultra setting I get about 96fps to 110fps . Just out of curiosity I down clock my system to 4.4/1.275v 3200mhz 1.35v see if get the same problem video issue in gaming.

So I set my MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock and with cpu overlock 4.4 and yeah still same problem.

ok my problem, when I'm in windows and I move the mouse cross the screen seem to hive some kind of delay. synchronize, the image more like a ghost mouse. when playing bf4 or star wars the image look like not syc at all.
more like the system is bottlenecked.

In both overclock profile for msi gtx-980 ti oc 6gb are stable. I ran valley benchmark on both profile no crash 30 mins run.

Cpu @ 4.4

MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 120fps to 144fps in 4K with ultra setting. 29hz

MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 130fps to 150fps in 4K with mid setting. 60hz

MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 140fps to 165fps in high normal resolution 60hz

Cpu @ 4.5

MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 mem clock, 92fps to 120fps in 4K with ultra setting. 29hz

MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 mem clock, 110fps to 140fps in 4K with mid setting. 60hz

With the above profile setting my seen to be bottlenecked. The temp for both profile are about 40c to 48c

You see the picture of my setting when I'm playing bf4 top left corner,,,






Any idea why


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I run mine at 1531 and still have a little bit of headroom available.


good for you. that clock of yours at 1531 is already flashed or just plain stock?


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hey. everyone
> 
> my system running stable, no overclock issue. Except problem with gaming in 4k or 2k, even in normal resolution.
> 
> Right now my overclock is @ 4.5/1.275v ram 3400mhz 1.395v and my MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 completed stable, In gaming I get about 124fps to 144fps that's in mid setting, in high ultra setting I get about 96fps to 110fps . Just out of curiosity I down clock my system to 4.4/1.275v 3200mhz 1.35v see if get the same problem video issue in gaming.
> 
> So I set my MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock and with cpu overlock 4.4 and yeah still same problem.
> 
> ok my problem, when I'm in windows and I move the mouse cross the screen seem to hive some kind of delay. synchronize, the image more like a ghost mouse. when playing bf4 or star wars the image look like not syc at all.
> more like the system is bottlenecked.
> 
> In both overclock profile for msi gtx-980 ti oc 6gb are stable. I ran valley benchmark on both profile no crash 30 mins run.
> 
> Cpu @ 4.4
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 120fps to 144fps in 4K with ultra setting. 29hz
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 130fps to 150fps in 4K with mid setting. 60hz
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 140fps to 165fps in high normal resolution 60hz
> 
> Cpu @ 4.5
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 mem clock, 92fps to 120fps in 4K with ultra setting. 29hz
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 mem clock, 110fps to 140fps in 4K with mid setting. 60hz
> 
> With the above profile setting my seen to be bottlenecked. The temp for both profile are about 40c to 48c
> 
> You see the picture of my setting when I'm playing bf4 top left corner,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why


have you tried sweeping your video driver and reinstalling it? or installing an older version? because I remembered that happened to me and everything else is on delay then I tried to uninstall my driver and driver sweeper then finally reinstalled it and everything else is back to normal.


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hey. everyone
> 
> my system running stable, no overclock issue. Except problem with gaming in 4k or 2k, even in normal resolution.
> 
> Right now my overclock is @ 4.5/1.275v ram 3400mhz 1.395v and my MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 completed stable, In gaming I get about 124fps to 144fps that's in mid setting, in high ultra setting I get about 96fps to 110fps . Just out of curiosity I down clock my system to 4.4/1.275v 3200mhz 1.35v see if get the same problem video issue in gaming.
> 
> So I set my MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock and with cpu overlock 4.4 and yeah still same problem.
> 
> ok my problem, when I'm in windows and I move the mouse cross the screen seem to hive some kind of delay. synchronize, the image more like a ghost mouse. when playing bf4 or star wars the image look like not syc at all.
> more like the system is bottlenecked.
> 
> In both overclock profile for msi gtx-980 ti oc 6gb are stable. I ran valley benchmark on both profile no crash 30 mins run.
> 
> Cpu @ 4.4
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 120fps to 144fps in 4K with ultra setting. 29hz
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 130fps to 150fps in 4K with mid setting. 60hz
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 140fps to 165fps in high normal resolution 60hz
> 
> Cpu @ 4.5
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 mem clock, 92fps to 120fps in 4K with ultra setting. 29hz
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 mem clock, 110fps to 140fps in 4K with mid setting. 60hz
> 
> With the above profile setting my seen to be bottlenecked. The temp for both profile are about 40c to 48c
> 
> You see the picture of my setting when I'm playing bf4 top left corner,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why


Check your bios for PCIE settings and see if it is on auto mine says PCIE 3.0 x 16 @ x 16 3.0. If it is on auto switch it to gen3.

Here is my GPUz



Here is where you should find the settings in your bios (though the colors might be different, I don't own a MSI board)


----------



## Vipercat

that I don't try, ill try tonight see that help?


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> that I don't try, ill try tonight see that help?


I had that issue and it was cutting my frame rates in half.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Check your bios for PCIE settings and see if it is on auto mine says PCIE 3.0 x 16 @ x 16 3.0. If it is on auto switch it to gen3.
> 
> Here is my GPUz
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you should find the settings in your bios (though the colors might be different, I don't own a MSI board)


I did notice when ran GPU-z that it said 1.1 PCIE.

So what? go in to my bios, would I be able change it?


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> have you tried sweeping your video driver and reinstalling it? or installing an older version? because I remembered that happened to me and everything else is on delay then I tried to uninstall my driver and driver sweeper then finally reinstalled it and everything else is back to normal.


Its a clean install of win 10 pro 64, and driver from Nvidia web-site.


----------



## Vipercat

Lookee lookee


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> I did notice when ran GPU-z that it said 1.1 PCIE.
> 
> So what? go in to my bios, would I be able change it?


it will report 1.1 when idling - click on the question mark next to it and start the render test.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it will report 1.1 when idling - click on the question mark next to it and start the render test.


Ok


----------



## Rickles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it will report 1.1 when idling - click on the question mark next to it and start the render test.


Weird, mine reports 3.0 even with nothing else open, maybe that is what auto is supposed to do?


----------



## looniam

could be - if i wasn't watching a stream ATM i'd reboot and peek in my bios. but pretty sure mine is default (auto)


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Lookee lookee


is that UV or black light? also what liquid and color you using? i love it


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> is that UV or black light? also what liquid and color you using? i love it


Aquacomputer RGB light UV $12

Mayhems Aurora Silver mix with Mayhem UV blue


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Aquacomputer RGB light UV $12
> 
> Mayhems Aurora Silver mix with Mayhem UV blue


Mind posting a picture of it with the lights off ?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Well, I've been working on this build ever since EK released their waterblocks for the Gigabyte 980 Ti G1s. As you can see, I've got both of mine setup now, and I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel. I can't wait to get this thing up and running again! I haven't even been able to try out my GPUs with their waterblocks yet, but on air, they were running at 1500/7500.


Wow! That is insane! I hope your hardware is as sweet as the looks!


----------



## Vipercat

i use a piece of cardboard to block the light.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Wow! That is insane! I hope your hardware is as sweet as the looks!




i use a piece of cardboard to block the light.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> Check your bios for PCIE settings and see if it is on auto mine says PCIE 3.0 x 16 @ x 16 3.0. If it is on auto switch it to gen3.
> 
> Here is my GPUz
> 
> 
> 
> Here is where you should find the settings in your bios (though the colors might be different, I don't own a MSI board)


Thank you...Right on point...

In my bios was set to gen 1/ PICE 1.1 , I change o gen 3 and reboot....

BF4 full setting @ 4K 155fps to 170fps very nice


----------



## Vipercat

In my bios was set to gen 1/ PICE 1.1 , I change o gen 3 and reboot....

BF4 full setting @ 4K 155fps to 170fps very nice

load my profile for [email protected] 3400hmz 1.398v / Msi GTX-980 TI OC 6GB 1533/7745

4K 29hmz bf4 full setting 155fps to 170fps


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> question for those with 980ti G1 gaming cards, what are your max oc? seems that mine is below average with +30 on msi AB.
> 
> clocks hover at 1458mhz


I have 2 setup in SLI and each was running at 1500/7500 when they were still running on air. I've been working on my new build since EK released their waterblocks for these cards, so I've never even had a chance to run them watercooled yet. Hopefully I will later this week.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I have 2 setup in SLI and each was running at 1500/7500 when they were still running on air. I've been working on my new build since EK released their waterblocks for these cards, so I've never even had a chance to run them watercooled yet. Hopefully I will later this week.


Mine is stable at 1511/8000

Stock bios, on air.. For now


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> hey. everyone
> 
> my system running stable, no overclock issue. Except problem with gaming in 4k or 2k, even in normal resolution.
> 
> Right now my overclock is @ 4.5/1.275v ram 3400mhz 1.395v and my MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 completed stable, In gaming I get about 124fps to 144fps that's in mid setting, in high ultra setting I get about 96fps to 110fps . Just out of curiosity I down clock my system to 4.4/1.275v 3200mhz 1.35v see if get the same problem video issue in gaming.
> 
> So I set my MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock and with cpu overlock 4.4 and yeah still same problem.
> 
> ok my problem, when I'm in windows and I move the mouse cross the screen seem to hive some kind of delay. synchronize, the image more like a ghost mouse. when playing bf4 or star wars the image look like not syc at all.
> more like the system is bottlenecked.
> 
> In both overclock profile for msi gtx-980 ti oc 6gb are stable. I ran valley benchmark on both profile no crash 30 mins run.
> 
> Cpu @ 4.4
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 120fps to 144fps in 4K with ultra setting. 29hz
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 130fps to 150fps in 4K with mid setting. 60hz
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB to overclock @ 1443/7722 mem clock, 140fps to 165fps in high normal resolution 60hz
> 
> Cpu @ 4.5
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 mem clock, 92fps to 120fps in 4K with ultra setting. 29hz
> 
> MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB clock @ 1534/7096 mem clock, 110fps to 140fps in 4K with mid setting. 60hz
> 
> With the above profile setting my seen to be bottlenecked. The temp for both profile are about 40c to 48c
> 
> You see the picture of my setting when I'm playing bf4 top left corner,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why


What mouse are you using? I think it has something to do with your 4k resolution also... have you tried increasing your mouse sensitivity according to your resolution? As I noticed that my mouse is slower when using 4k DSR than my 1080p resolution and my 1440p DSR resolution.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> In my bios was set to gen 1/ PICE 1.1 , I change o gen 3 and reboot....
> 
> BF4 full setting @ 4K 155fps to 170fps very nice
> 
> load my profile for [email protected] 3400hmz 1.398v / Msi GTX-980 TI OC 6GB 1533/7745
> 
> 4K 29hmz bf4 full setting 155fps to 170fps


Hi Vipercat how can you achieve that 7745 in memory clock? coz I don't see it in my MSI AFTERBURNER.



I hope I can OC properly... with an ASic of 84.7%. I also in water cooling. I really do hope I can make good OC with this


----------



## Vipercat

problem fix, it was gen3 in the bios for PICE1 not set correctly.

thanks


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> Hi Vipercat how can you achieve that 7745 in memory clock? coz I don't see it in my MSI AFTERBURNER.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I can OC properly... with an ASic of 84.7%. I also in water cooling. I really do hope I can make good OC with this


what GPU you hive


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> what GPU you hive


MSI Afterburner; 1533 Mhz core;
7604 Mhz memory; 89.7% .....
its shows up as 8002mhz total.
MSI Afterburner; 1402 MHz GPU Clock at boost; 7412 MHz ....
The results are close but not identical, (4 x 1903 = 7612 vs 2 x 3802 = 7604).

I'm stable @ [email protected] 85.7% with 4K in BF4, GPU high temp 48c water cooling......


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> MSI Afterburner; 1533 Mhz core;
> 7604 Mhz memory; 89.7% .....
> its shows up as 8002mhz total.
> MSI Afterburner; 1402 MHz GPU Clock at boost; 7412 MHz ....
> The results are close but not identical, (4 x 1903 = 7612 vs 2 x 3802 = 7604).
> 
> I'm stable @ [email protected] 85.7% with 4K in BF4, GPU high temp 48c water cooling......


I am using an EVGa 980 Ti Classified. with 84.7% Asic quality and also water cooling. If I can achieve same fps in a 4k DSR den I think I can go for an Acer Predator X34 (I wish) XD


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> I am using an EVGa 980 Ti Classified. with 84.7% Asic quality and also water cooling. If I can achieve same fps in a 4k DSR den I think I can go for an Acer Predator X34 (I wish) XD


yea my MSi-980 TI OC 6GB with EK Supremacy-FC980 GTX Ti reference design water block. i can overclock hard and not even crash at all.

The MSI GTX-980 TI OC 6GB, That card is insane!


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by voidfahrenheit View Post
> 
> I am using an EVGa 980 Ti Classified. with 84.7% Asic quality and also water cooling. If I can achieve same fps in a 4k DSR den I think I can go for an Acer Predator X34 (I wish) XD


good for you. my gigabyte G1 980ti is only 70%..


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> I am using an EVGa 980 Ti Classified. with 84.7% Asic quality and also water cooling. If I can achieve same fps in a 4k DSR den I think I can go for an Acer Predator X34 (I wish) XD


4K DSR imho is better than real 4K.
Differences between 4K DSR 0% smoothness (4x downscaling) and real 4K are imperceptible and you can always use 1080P when you can not afford 4K.

With a rea 4K monitor downscaling signal to 1080P creates a terrible blurred image, so IMHO, there is really no need to buy a 4K monitor now, we don't have the hardware yet and if you want the best of the best experience you should use 4K DSR (4x 0% smoothness)

I have a GTX980 Ti SLI and I have both monitors (1080P and 4K), the quality 1080P with DSR is the winner.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 4K DSR imho is better than real 4K.
> Differences between 4K DSR 0% smoothness (4x downscaling) and real 4K are imperceptible and you can always use 1080P when you can not afford 4K.
> 
> With a rea 4K monitor downscaling signal to 1080P creates a terrible blurred image, so IMHO, there is really no need to buy a 4K monitor now, we don't have the hardware yet and if you want the best of the best experience you should use 4K DSR (4x 0% smoothness)
> 
> I have a GTX980 Ti SLI and I have both monitors (1080P and 4K), the quality 1080P with DSR is the winner.


what games do you play? do you also play BF4? and what is your FPS?
Yeah I've seen that idea about DSR also somewhere maybe here in OC.net before that it's nice to DSR a 1080p monitor. I am currently using an Asus VG278HE so I'm also considering fps 100 to 120 only since I'm using lightboost


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> what games do you play? do you also play BF4? and what is your FPS?
> Yeah I've seen that idea about DSR also somewhere maybe here in OC.net before that it's nice to DSR a 1080p monitor. I am currently using an Asus VG278HE so I'm also considering fps 100 to 120 only since I'm using lightboost


I play all games, specially games with a single player campaign.
When I played BF4 I had a GTX980 SLI and I was not using DSR, I started using DSR with the GTX980 Ti SLI.

I can say you that 4K DSR runs awesome on every games that support SLI decently with normal GPU usage.

Games runned at 4K DSR 0% smoothness:
1) The Witcher 3 is the heaviest but best optimized game I am playing on my SLI, I can max it out (and hey that is a hell of a game in terms of quality) and I have a framerate between 55 to 70FPS.
2) In Fallout 4, maxed out I have a framerate between 57 to 60FPS (60 FPS lock)
3) Mad Max I average 80FPS maxed out min FPS is very high.
4) Assassin's Creed Unity maxed out 60FPS average min FPS above 50FPS.
5) Assassin's Creed Syndicate maxedout, terrible performance and SLI scaling, bad GPU usage, framerate between 20FPS to 50FPS.
6) Batman Arkham Knight not playable at 4K, two cards required to play at 60FPS at 1080P (sli disabled but one card dedicated to PhysX)
7) Just Cause 3 is a mess performance wise
8) Crysis 3 maxed out framerate between 65 to 90FPS.
9) Ryse son of Rome from 50 to 70FPS.

With a single card you'll never be able to play decently at 4K (60FPS average with lowest in the 45FPS), only very low demanding games can be played at 4K with a single card.
The games that runs at 60FPS or greater at 4K are games that generally scales well or very well on SLI.

With a GTX980 Ti SLI you can do 4K or 4K DSR but you'll not be able to play at 100FPS if not lowering settings. But does it have sense to lower settings just to play 4K?
IMHO no.

IMHO 4K has sense if playing maxed out at a decent framerate. In other case it's better a good 1080P monitor maxed out at 1080P resolution.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I play all games, specially games with a single player campaign.
> When I played BF4 I had a GTX980 SLI and I was not using DSR, I started using DSR with the GTX980 Ti SLI.
> 
> I can say you that 4K DSR runs awesome on every games that support SLI decently with normal GPU usage.
> 
> Games runned at 4K DSR 0% smoothness:
> 1) The Witcher 3 is the heaviest but best optimized game I am playing on my SLI, I can max it out (and hey that is a hell of a game in terms of quality) and I have a framerate between 55 to 70FPS.
> 2) In Fallout 4, maxed out I have a framerate between 57 to 60FPS (60 FPS lock)
> 3) Mad Max I average 80FPS maxed out min FPS is very high.
> 4) Assassin's Creed Unity maxed out 60FPS average min FPS above 50FPS.
> 5) Assassin's Creed Syndicate maxedout, terrible performance and SLI scaling, bad GPU usage, framerate between 20FPS to 50FPS.
> 6) Batman Arkham Knight not playable at 4K, two cards required to play at 60FPS at 1080P (sli disabled but one card dedicated to PhysX)
> 7) Just Cause 3 is a mess performance wise
> 8) Crysis 3 maxed out framerate between 65 to 90FPS.
> 9) Ryse son of Rome from 50 to 70FPS.
> 
> With a single card you'll never be able to play decently at 4K (60FPS average with lowest in the 45FPS), only very low demanding games can be played at 4K with a single card.
> The games that runs at 60FPS or greater at 4K are games that generally scales well or very well on SLI.
> 
> With a GTX980 Ti SLI you can do 4K or 4K DSR but you'll not be able to play at 100FPS if not lowering settings. But does it have sense to lower settings just to play 4K?
> IMHO no.
> 
> IMHO 4K has sense if playing maxed out at a decent framerate. In other case it's better a good 1080P monitor maxed out at 1080P resolution.


I guess I will stay for now with my 1080p 144hz







using 1440p DSR is fine. or once I got the budget I will buy Asus PG279Q. or the Acer alternative.

maybe 4k will be my future option XD


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> I guess I will stay for now with my 1080p 144hz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> using 1440p DSR is fine. or once I got the budget I will buy Asus PG279Q. or the Acer alternative.
> 
> maybe 4k will be my future option XD


Be sure to have the right horse power before upgrading to a 4K monitor,
doing 1440P or 1080P on a 4K monitor is not possible if not with a terrible result.

Doing 4x DSR with a 1440P monitor is very very demanding since you are doing 5K.
The only DSR option I consider is 4x 0% smoothnes since the other creates blurried images.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Be sure to have the right horse power before upgrading to a 4K monitor,
> doing 1440P or 1080P on a 4K monitor is not possible if not with a terrible result.
> 
> Doing 4x DSR with a 1440P monitor is very very demanding since you are doing 5K.
> The only DSR option I consider is 4x 0% smoothnes since the other creates blurried images.


how about using 1440p DSR on a 1080p what smoothness can you suggest? thanks again for the ideas


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> how about using 1440p DSR on a 1080p what smoothness can you suggest? thanks again for the ideas


1440P DSR on a 1080P produces worse image quality result than a native 1080P with the correct AA IMHO.
Smoothness blurry the image at the point that you loose the improvements in texture definition given by the increased resolution.
If you don't use smoothness on a 2x DSR you get terrible aliasing and this is not what you want.
Even low smoothness is not good for my taste.

IMHO DSR is worth it only at 4x where you don't need smoothness at all so you have really improved aliasing with really improved texture definition with no
cons except for performance.

I prefer native 1080P to DSR 2x at 1440P on a 1080P monitor.


----------



## sblantipodi

saied that, people stop buying 4K monitors.

if you have a 1080P monitor with high end cards you are in, you have the best possible experience now thanks to 4x DSR 0% smoothness.

if you have a 1440P monitor with high end cards you are in, you have the best possible experience on average.
you can play native and better than 1080P monitors when your cards can't handle 4K, but you have worse image quality than a 4xDSR 1080P monitor when your cards can handle 4K. 4xDSR on a 1440P is too much demanding now since you get 5K.

if you have a 4K monitor with high end cards you are ready for the future but not for the present








not all games can be played 4K at a decent framerate, if you can't handle 4K you have no option, you are simply out since using a lower resolution on a 4K monitor produces terrible images and lowering game settings voids any improvements bringed by the improved resolution.

Considering the previous posts on DSR, all gamers with a good 1080P monitor should kept it for a while, 1440P is not an upgrade now IMHO, but a sidegrade.
Thanks to DSR 4x 0% smoothness and due to the current hardware limitation a 4K monitor is a downgrade over a 1080P monitor.

All of this translates in this more or less:
if you have a mid low card stick with 1080P monitor.
if you have a single high end card buy a 1440P monitor
if you have a dual high end card stick with 1080P monitor and do 4x DSR 0%smoothness


----------



## mukumi

Hello guys,

Not sure if this is the good place to ask this... But let's give it a try.

We have a debate with friends concerning GPU and fan curves (non ref such EVGA ACX 2.0) where we are divided in two categories:
1) The ones with custom fan curve to keep the GPU under 70° C.
2) The ones with default fan curve which keep the GPU around 80° C.

According to me the option 1 is better for the GPU and the rest of the component because the air blown in the case by the GPU should be cooler than the one of option 2. Also if the GPU is cooler it will have a longer lifespan.

But for people of the category 2 it's not true and there is not that much of an impact.

What do you think about it? Should I go for a cool GPU or for a silent GPU ? :s


----------



## joeh4384

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mukumi*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is the good place to ask this... But let's give it a try.
> 
> We have a debate with friends concerning GPU and fan curves (non ref such EVGA ACX 2.0) where we are divided in two categories:
> 1) The ones with custom fan curve to keep the GPU under 70° C.
> 2) The ones with default fan curve which keep the GPU around 80° C.
> 
> According to me the option 1 is better for the GPU and the rest of the component because the air blown in the case by the GPU should be cooler than the one of option 2. Also if the GPU is cooler it will have a longer lifespan.
> 
> But for people of the category 2 it's not true and there is not that much of an impact.
> 
> What do you think about it? Should I go for a cool GPU or for a silent GPU ? :s


80 seems high for a non reference one. I have a rig with a MSI Gaming 980ti and I am getting 70-72 on the default curve. Your case actually gets more hot air, the cooler the non reference GPU runs. The cooler it is just means the better the cooler is moving the heat from the GPU. Personally, I would leave the fan curve alone unless it was affecting my overclocking goals or if the GPU was throttling due to temps.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mukumi*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is the good place to ask this... But let's give it a try.
> 
> We have a debate with friends concerning GPU and fan curves (non ref such EVGA ACX 2.0) where we are divided in two categories:
> 1) The ones with custom fan curve to keep the GPU under 70° C.
> 2) The ones with default fan curve which keep the GPU around 80° C.
> 
> According to me the option 1 is better for the GPU and the rest of the component because the air blown in the case by the GPU should be cooler than the one of option 2. Also if the GPU is cooler it will have a longer lifespan.
> 
> But for people of the category 2 it's not true and there is not that much of an impact.
> 
> What do you think about it? Should I go for a cool GPU or for a silent GPU ? :s


with option 1) your case components will run hotter since more hot is removed from the GPU and put into the case.

I vote for option number 2, as well as the GPU does not throttle for temperature, no reason to have a louder GPU that get more dust and create more heat on the other component.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> 80 seems high for a non reference one. I have a rig with a MSI Gaming 980ti and I am getting 70-72 on the default curve. Your case actually gets more hot air, the cooler the non reference GPU runs. The cooler it is just means the better the cooler is moving the heat from the GPU. Personally, I would leave the fan curve alone unless it was affecting my overclocking goals or if the GPU was throttling due to temps.


my EVGA GTX980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+ runs up to 83°c because the bottom card heat it up.
in any case my GPU does not throttle for temp so I don't use custom fan curve.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mukumi*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> Not sure if this is the good place to ask this... But let's give it a try.
> 
> We have a debate with friends concerning GPU and fan curves (non ref such EVGA ACX 2.0) where we are divided in two categories:
> 1) The ones with custom fan curve to keep the GPU under 70° C.
> 2) The ones with default fan curve which keep the GPU around 80° C.
> 
> According to me the option 1 is better for the GPU and the rest of the component because the air blown in the case by the GPU should be cooler than the one of option 2. Also if the GPU is cooler it will have a longer lifespan.
> 
> But for people of the category 2 it's not true and there is not that much of an impact.
> 
> What do you think about it? Should I go for a cool GPU or for a silent GPU ? :s


I really believe the card will need to be replaced for performance purposes before 80c heat would do any damage.

My 980 Ti SC ACX runs at 1453mhz to a max of 73c @ 99% usage with the PrecisionX fan curve set to the quiet option. If I use a custom curve, it drops to the 63c range.


----------



## Koniakki

We have a new bad boy in da house!









Valley runs. Still testing. I accidentally run [email protected] but it crashed after 38 seconds.

Memory seems to max [email protected] at those clocks(1570-1580MHz). Haven't tested individually the memory tho. Its a Sammy btw.

ASIC 73%. Was hoping for higher but I really cannot complain.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> I really believe the card will need to be replaced for performance purposes before 80c heat would do any damage.
> 
> My 980 Ti SC ACX runs at 1453mhz to a max of 73c @ 99% usage with the PrecisionX fan curve set to the quiet option. If I use a custom curve, it drops to the 63c range.


damage at 80c? are you serious?


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> damage at 80c? are you serious?


No, I said the card would be out dated long before 80c would ever do any damage.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> No, I said the card would be out dated long before 80c would ever do any damage.


ah


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> saied that, people stop buying 4K monitors.
> 
> if you have a 1080P monitor with high end cards you are in, you have the best possible experience now thanks to 4x DSR 0% smoothness.
> 
> if you have a 1440P monitor with high end cards you are in, you have the best possible experience on average.
> you can play native and better than 1080P monitors when your cards can't handle 4K, but you have worse image quality than a 4xDSR 1080P monitor when your cards can handle 4K. 4xDSR on a 1440P is too much demanding now since you get 5K.
> 
> if you have a 4K monitor with high end cards you are ready for the future but not for the present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not all games can be played 4K at a decent framerate, if you can't handle 4K you have no option, you are simply out since using a lower resolution on a 4K monitor produces terrible images and lowering game settings voids any improvements bringed by the improved resolution.
> 
> Considering the previous posts on DSR, all gamers with a good 1080P monitor should kept it for a while, 1440P is not an upgrade now IMHO, but a sidegrade.
> Thanks to DSR 4x 0% smoothness and due to the current hardware limitation a 4K monitor is a downgrade over a 1080P monitor.
> 
> All of this translates in this more or less:
> if you have a mid low card stick with 1080P monitor.
> if you have a single high end card buy a 1440P monitor
> if you have a dual high end card stick with 1080P monitor and do 4x DSR 0%smoothness


well, a single high end card would still be the best experience at 1080p. I was on a 980 before I got my 980ti recently and witcher 3 nailed my system that I cannot run it above 60fps with AA on or even hairworks on. I upgraded to a 1440p last christmas as a friend of mine sold it to me for cheap. I really have no plans on upgrading during that time because the original plan was to stay on 980 with 1080p monitor so everything got ruined after i got the 1440p which forced me to upgrade to a 980ti hahaha! No regrets in doing so though because I got a very good 1440p.


----------



## rolldog

I have no problem running Witcher 3 in 4K, in 4K surround (11,920x2160), or streaming it in 4K using my Nvidia Android TV. I don't remember what framerate I was running, but as soon as I'm done with my new build, I'll be able to test it out. I've been working on my build since Sept, and now I'm to the point where I'm wondering if my PC will be outdated by the time I finish it.


----------



## serko70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> question for those with 980ti G1 gaming cards, what are your max oc? seems that mine is below average with +30 on msi AB.
> 
> clocks hover at 1458mhz


The card can hit and sustain 1531Mhz on stock voltages however it downclocks itself once it reaches 60C. It was clearly designed for anyone with proper overclocking intentions to move to water cooling.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serko70*
> 
> The card can hit and sustain 1531Mhz on stock voltages however it downclocks itself once it reaches 60C. It was clearly designed for anyone with proper overclocking intentions to move to water cooling.


Or use a modded bios which removes those limits, which I think is great for anyone who is truly comfortable with taking that risk. I also noticed that if the card is not getting sufficient power it will downclock under higher workloads such as gaming which causes higher temps.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> saied that, people stop buying 4K monitors.


Don't be silly. My Ti nets me 55~60fps in GTA V with a mix of Very High and Ultra (Grass is Normal, cause grass is *the* killer) with no AA. Honestly my best upgrade was 4K, even better than my Ti. Spreadsheets, word documents, videos, this forum; everything is so much easier to organise now on that big screen. 28" really is great for 4K; doesn't need anti-aliasing *at all* and is very clear.

1440p looks great on my PB287Q too, only one inch bigger than a RoG Swift, so it is possible to run that without AA. FXAA if you feel like smearing butter over your eyes, or MFAA in the nVidia control panel. 4K is now, 4K is the present.


----------



## serko70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Or use a modded bios which removes those limits, which I think is great for anyone who is truly comfortable with taking that risk. I also noticed that if the card is not getting sufficient power it will downclock under higher workloads such as gaming which causes higher temps.


I tried couple of bios mods, none seem to modify the 60C threshold. There's no such option in the bios anyways ( other than a 83C and 91C thresholds which noone seems to play with). It would be great if you post one such bios here. I agree that there's also a gpu load and power induced down clocking.


----------



## serko70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't be silly. My Ti nets me 55~60fps in GTA V with a mix of Very High and Ultra (Grass is Normal, cause grass is *the* killer) with no AA. Honestly my best upgrade was 4K, even better than my Ti. Spreadsheets, word documents, videos, this forum; everything is so much easier to organise now on that big screen. 28" really is great for 4K; doesn't need anti-aliasing *at all* and is very clear.
> 
> 1440p looks great on my PB287Q too, only one inch bigger than a RoG Swift, so it is possible to run that without AA. FXAA if you feel like smearing butter over your eyes, or MFAA in the nVidia control panel. 4K is now, 4K is the present.


I agree. 4K monitor is great for multitasking also hdmi cannot pass over 30 fps on 4k and current limit on display port is 60 hz so no need to exceed 60 fps on games however even aa disabled, no one card can achieve even that on ultra settings with the games I'm playing so far. 28 inch is great for 4k if you have perfect vision. I'm over 40 and find myself zooming Internet Explorer at 150% regularly to be able to read.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serko70*
> 
> I agree. 4K monitor is great for multitasking also hdmi cannot pass over 30 fps on 4k and current limit on display port is 60 hz so no need to exceed 60 fps on games however even aa disabled, no one card can achieve even that on ultra settings with the games I'm playing so far. 28 inch is great for 4k if you have perfect vision. I'm over 40 and find myself zooming Internet Explorer at 150% regularly to be able to read.


Haha, perfect vision







. 28" needs a minimum of 125% DPI scaling at a distance of 1 metre to be usable. 150% will probably be comfortable, but 125% is good if you have good eyesight. *Make sure you use DPI scaling!*

Ultra IMHO is another word for more fireworks. I can't honestly discern the difference between Very High and Ultra in most modern games; it seems to me that texture quality is the most limiting factor as of present. Also the next "4K" nVidia GPU will be here near the end of 2016/start of 2017; 16nm is a whole new world for nVidia, and they won't do it perfect the first time round. Gives our Ti's a little longer life.


----------



## mukumi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serko70*
> 
> I agree. 4K monitor is great for multitasking also hdmi cannot pass over 30 fps on 4k and current limit on display port is 60 hz so no need to exceed 60 fps on games however even aa disabled, no one card can achieve even that on ultra settings with the games I'm playing so far. 28 inch is great for 4k if you have perfect vision. I'm over 40 and find myself zooming Internet Explorer at 150% regularly to be able to read.


I have perfect vision (I mean 10/10 clinically) and i also zoom. I do not think that the web browser have implemented 4K so it's normal.

And I won't keep my vision perfect if I force my eyes to read something while I can just zoom. Most of the website are not thought for 4K either so using the zoom is the best solution at the moment.


----------



## Divey

About to grab a couple ti's to replace my 680's with. I want to stick with EVGA so what card has EK water blocks made for them. Using there site it shows the titan block to be used. I would like a direct drop in on both cards without redoing my loop since it's acrylic. I have the 680's with EK blocks using a EK bridge as well. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Just wanna make sure before I buy.
Thanks


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> We have a new bad boy in da house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valley runs. Still testing. I accidentally run [email protected] but it crashed after 38 seconds.
> 
> Memory seems to max [email protected] at those clocks(1570-1580MHz). Haven't tested individually the memory tho. Its a Sammy btw.
> 
> ASIC 73%. Was hoping for higher but I really cannot complain.


I max @ 8400mhz

I Call msi support to comfirm my setting when overclocking the card. when i use afterburn app it say memory clock 3862mhz which it refers to 2 X 3362 = 7724 or divide 4 = 1931 clock.
i was able to push overclock to 1681mhz and memory to 4028hmz, but heat was problem got very hot, even with water block in place. got to 77c to 85c. I'm safe 1534hmz @ 3892hmz just about 45c to 50c very nice and stable. bf4 in 4k its insane...thumb.gif


----------



## vasyltheonly

I have finally given up/reached my max clocks on my card. Here are the results:
21262 Firestrike- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7273085
9576 Firestrike Extreme- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7272937
4919 Firestrike Ultra- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7273016

Asus Strix 980ti Gaming OC 74.9% ASIC- 1451.9Mhz Core/4000 Mem @ 1.187 volts with boost disabled and constant voltage. I attempted to add voltage but it did not effect my stable overclock even up to 1.25 so I settled for the lower stock voltage but constant. CPU is 4790K @ 48/43cache with 2400ram.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> About to grab a couple ti's to replace my 680's with. I want to stick with EVGA so what card has EK water blocks made for them. Using there site it shows the titan block to be used. I would like a direct drop in on both cards without redoing my loop since it's acrylic. I have the 680's with EK blocks using a EK bridge as well. Can anyone point me in the right direction. Just wanna make sure before I buy.
> Thanks


I am using the EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classy and the gpu block i'm using is the one for 780 classy. maybe that's the one you saw in EK website?

this is the one i am using EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel [3831109868492]

which 980 ti from EVGA you will buy?


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> I have finally given up/reached my max clocks on my card. Here are the results:
> 21262 Firestrike- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7273085
> 9576 Firestrike Extreme- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7272937
> 4919 Firestrike Ultra- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7273016
> 
> Asus Strix 980ti Gaming OC 74.9% ASIC- 1451.9Mhz Core/4000 Mem @ 1.187 volts with boost disabled and constant voltage. I attempted to add voltage but it did not effect my stable overclock even up to 1.25 so I settled for the lower stock voltage but constant. CPU is 4790K @ 48/43cache with 2400ram.


hey bro i compared my firestrike score to yours...

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7273085/fs/7170605

can you please teach me with the memory bus clock? if you check the comparison your mem bus clock is 4001Mhz and mine is only 1753Mhz.

thanks!


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> I have finally given up/reached my max clocks on my card. Here are the results:
> 21262 Firestrike- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7273085
> 9576 Firestrike Extreme- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7272937
> 4919 Firestrike Ultra- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7273016
> 
> Asus Strix 980ti Gaming OC 74.9% ASIC- 1451.9Mhz Core/4000 Mem @ 1.187 volts with boost disabled and constant voltage. I attempted to add voltage but it did not effect my stable overclock even up to 1.25 so I settled for the lower stock voltage but constant. CPU is 4790K @ 48/43cache with 2400ram.


Very nice man. Here's my fire strike score for comparison. I'm 1511/4000Mhz 70% ASIC


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> hey bro i compared my firestrike score to yours...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7273085/fs/7170605
> 
> can you please teach me with the memory bus clock? if you check the comparison your mem bus clock is 4001Mhz and mine is only 1753Mhz.
> 
> thanks!


Make sure you are running the latest version of 3DMark as it reflects the clocks better than previous version of it. Your effective clock is actually at 3506, or at 7012. In MSI AB just add by about 50mhz memory until instability. Remember that anything you add in AB is actually twice what you are adding. So adding 50 is actually adding 100 boost over stock. I'm sure someone can explain better. But looks like you have a nice card there too







. What does it actually boost to during gaming?


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Very nice man. Here's my fire strike score for comparison. I'm 1511/4000Mhz 70% ASIC


It saddens me to see people with lower ASIC get higher OC as I thought I did OK on the silicon lottery this time







lol. But nice OC!!


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> Make sure you are running the latest version of 3DMark as it reflects the clocks better than previous version of it. Your effective clock is actually at 3506, or at 7012. In MSI AB just add by about 50mhz memory until instability. Remember that anything you add in AB is actually twice what you are adding. So adding 50 is actually adding 100 boost over stock. I'm sure someone can explain better. But looks like you have a nice card there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . What does it actually boost to during gaming?


i see. i need to add 50 increments for memory. thanks!

here's my actual gaming screenshot with Afterburner.


i tried using +100 in clock before and it showed 1555Mhz without changing anything in the core voltage. i always put my power limit to 141% and 91c (im watercooling) but when i'm using stock clock that 1455mhz is showing.

some here are posting the voltage they're using how will i know that? is it showing in hwmonitor also?


----------



## looniam

ASIC≠silcone lottery

ASIC=voltage needed for a given core speed.

temps>ASIC for overclocking w/maxwell!


----------



## mukumi

I still have to make a real benchmark to test my stability. I had no issue with the Kombustor ones but I read that those are not the best to really test the stability. I've played few hours of Batman Arkham Knight and had no issues at all.

But i'm not sure that i'm stable because I didn't change the voltage and my 980ti SC+ can get +251 on the core (so total 1441) and I've put +250 on memory also.

I'm happy that my games run without issue but it sounds weird that I could do that without playing with the voltage (ASIC is 67%). The temps (with custom fan curve not too noisy) stays within the 68 degrees C during the gaming session (room should be around 19-20).


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ASIC≠silcone lottery
> 
> ASIC=voltage needed for a given core speed.
> 
> temps>ASIC for overclocking w/maxwell!


why cant people understand this

i am always just amazed at people that dont understand this


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Don't be silly. My Ti nets me 55~60fps in GTA V with a mix of Very High and Ultra (Grass is Normal, cause grass is *the* killer) with no AA. Honestly my best upgrade was 4K, even better than my Ti. Spreadsheets, word documents, videos, this forum; everything is so much easier to organise now on that big screen. 28" really is great for 4K; doesn't need anti-aliasing *at all* and is very clear.
> 
> 1440p looks great on my PB287Q too, only one inch bigger than a RoG Swift, so it is possible to run that without AA. FXAA if you feel like smearing butter over your eyes, or MFAA in the nVidia control panel. 4K is now, 4K is the present.


Personally I find dumb people who buy a 4K monitor with a single cards and than lower the settings to have decent framerate.
Try doing 4K with heavier game like the witcher 3, fallout 4, or similar games.
So what's the point in doing 4K if you need to lower the settings or playing with terrible framerate?


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Personally I find dumb people who buy a 4K monitor with a single cards and than lower the settings to have decent framerate.
> Try doing 4K with heavier game like the witcher 3, fallout 4, or similar games.
> So what's the point in doing 4K if you need to lower the settings or playing with terrible framerate?


i agree with this... that's why I still play on 1080p and sometimes using 1440p DSR.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> i agree with this... that's why I still play on 1080p and sometimes using 1440p DSR.


nice, when you can afford it, try 4x DSR with 0% smoothness, is far far better than 2x DSR due to integer scaling.


----------



## 1Scotty1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> i agree with this... that's why I still play on 1080p and sometimes using 1440p DSR.


Same here







And sometimes I even use 4K DSR


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Personally I find dumb people who buy a 4K monitor with a single cards and than lower the settings to have decent framerate.
> Try doing 4K with heavier game like the witcher 3, fallout 4, or similar games.
> So what's the point in doing 4K if you need to lower the settings or playing with terrible framerate?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> i agree with this... that's why I still play on 1080p and sometimes using 1440p DSR.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> nice, when you can afford it, try 4x DSR with 0% smoothness, is far far better than 2x DSR due to integer scaling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1Scotty1*
> 
> Same here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And sometimes I even use 4K DSR


Because even with a framerate hit or slightly lower settings it still looks better, AA is really unnecessary when gaming at 4k with most games and disabling that can increase performance. Most games I hang around 50Fps or higher with 4k and everything maxed out except AA with a single card. That's including using Hairworks on The Witcher 3. Actually understanding what the settings do and how they work can help tons when configuring your games. Or lowering the Grass settings in GTA V which helps with FPS.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Because even with a framerate hit or slightly lower settings it still looks better, AA is really unnecessary when gaming at 4k with most games and disabling that can increase performance. Most games I hang around 50Fps or higher with 4k and everything maxed out except AA with a single card. That's including using Hairworks on The Witcher 3. Actually understanding what the settings do and how they work can help tons when configuring your games. Or lowering the Grass settings in GTA V which helps with FPS.


that's why some 4k monitor includes Gsync features to have a smooth game play...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Because even with a framerate hit or slightly lower settings it still looks better, AA is really unnecessary when gaming at 4k with most games and disabling that can increase performance. Most games I hang around 50Fps or higher with 4k and everything maxed out except AA with a single card. That's including using Hairworks on The Witcher 3. Actually understanding what the settings do and how they work can help tons when configuring your games. Or lowering the Grass settings in GTA V which helps with FPS.


no way you can do 50FPS on average on the witcher 3 maxed out, on a single card at 4K, even with AA disabled








the witcher 3 scales incredibly well, 90-95% performance more on average, at 4K, maxed out without AA, I can do 55-70FPS with a SLI of overclocked GTX980 Ti.
no way you can do 50FPS with a single card.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> that's why some 4k monitor includes Gsync features to have a smooth game play...


I agree with you and I add that gsync doesn't improve framerate, simply it eliminate the stuttering bringed by vsync on low framerate.
but low framerate, remains low framerate









sincerely I don't like to play at 30-40FPS neither with gsync on


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I agree with you and I add that gsync doesn't improve framerate, simply it eliminate the stuttering bringed by vsync on low framerate.
> but low framerate, remains low framerate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sincerely I don't like to play at 30-40FPS neither with gsync on


i can't even think of playing now lower than 100fps/100hz. i plugged my ps3 on my Asus monitor and I got headache after just a few minutes. XD


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> no way you can do 50FPS on average on the witcher 3 maxed out, on a single card at 4K, even with AA disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the witcher 3 scales incredibly well, 90-95% performance more on average, at 4K, maxed out without AA, I can do 55-70FPS with a SLI of overclocked GTX980 Ti.
> no way you can do 50FPS with a single card.





I have a picture during gameplay on my phone, but I'll have to post it in a bit since it's time for me to leave for work.

Edit: posted same picture twice.


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> I am using the EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classy and the gpu block i'm using is the one for 780 classy. maybe that's the one you saw in EK website?
> 
> this is the one i am using EK-FC780 GTX Classy - Acetal+Nickel [3831109868492]
> 
> which 980 ti from EVGA you will buy?


I am thinking of this one (EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ 06G-P4-4995-KR). Looking more last night it seems the titan x waterblock will fit this card. I was looking at the classified edition but it needs a 8+8 pin for power and I have a 6+8. I have it all customed sleeved and trying to avoid taking the whole computer apart just to swap the cards out.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Divey*
> 
> I am thinking of this one (EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ 06G-P4-4995-KR). Looking more last night it seems the titan x waterblock will fit this card. I was looking at the classified edition but it needs a 8+8 pin for power and I have a 6+8. I have it all customed sleeved and trying to avoid taking the whole computer apart just to swap the cards out.


i think that is full water block... that was my plan before...to buy the SC+ version. but it was not available so i went with the classy. which i didn't regret.







but the gpu block for my classy is short XD some part of the pcb is showing.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a picture during gameplay on my phone, but I'll have to post it in a bit since it's time for me to leave for work.
> 
> Edit: posted same picture twice.


what do you want to tell us with that shot?








you can't be able to play at 50FPS with a single card, maxed out at the witcher 3, is simply not possible.


----------



## Divey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> i think that is full water block... that was my plan before...to buy the SC+ version. but it was not available so i went with the classy. which i didn't regret.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but the gpu block for my classy is short XD some part of the pcb is showing.


Ya, I want to make sure the whole card is covered. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what do you want to tell us with that shot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can't be able to play at 50FPS with a single card, maxed out at the witcher 3, is simply not possible.


It is possible.


A single card is not happy about it, but it is possible.


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> It is possible.
> 
> 
> A single card is not happy about it, but it is possible.


Able to reach, YES. Able to sustain 50fps, NO.

Your minimum is 27, which is quite a bit lower than 50.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Able to reach, YES. Able to sustain 50fps, NO.
> 
> Your minimum is 27, which is quite a bit lower than 50.


That's what gsync is for. Plus it's called average for a reason.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> That's what gsync is for. Plus it's called average for a reason.


That minimum is counted from the time the game loads, which happened during the loading. I don't just make this stuff up, I have no reason to say something that's not true.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> That minimum is counted from the time the game loads, which happened during the loading. I don't just make this stuff up, I have no reason to say something that's not true.


I was poking at the other guy poking at you lol.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I was poking at the other guy poking at you lol.


I realized that after I quoted you instead of him by mistake so my bad.


----------



## piee

the ek 780ticlassy covers it all, but pcb isnt cooled, use thermals.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

hi guys! should I be happy with this overclock?

I used precision x 16 instead of msi after burner.

here is the result in firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10382471?

and this is the screenie. is this safe or correct?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Able to reach, YES. Able to sustain 50fps, NO.
> 
> Your minimum is 27, which is quite a bit lower than 50.


I don't know why denying the evidence. probably he is a youg teen.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't know why denying the evidence. probably he is a youg teen.


I gave my evidence and I'm definitely not a young teen, I'm definitely in my 20's with a wife, kid and career. If my results don't satisfy then oh well. I know what I'm getting and my satisfaction is ultimately what matters with my gaming. I gave my results and got backlash for it, just because they are not typical does not mean that they are impossible. Instead of generalizing and making assumptions how about just form your own opinion and move on, at this point it's irrelevant. I didn't argue with what other people may get with their setup, I just showed proof of what I get with my setup. I don't have to prove or justify myself to anyone.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I don't know why denying the evidence. probably he is a youg teen.


to be fair that is old. what makes it old is there has been a few patches and almost a dozen drivers since. (i remember those drivers myself i actually had to run 4K DSR to get rid of hitching that happened every few second @ 1080)

however i am not suggesting that each patch and driver increased frame rate to +50% but toss in a decent overclock and eeehhhh _it might be close enough_ to call 50.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> hi guys! should I be happy with this overclock?
> 
> I used precision x 16 instead of msi after burner.
> 
> here is the result in firestrike
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10382471?
> 
> and this is the screenie. is this safe or correct?


1555/[email protected] is quite a good OC.

1.21v is safe. Nothing to worry. Especially since I see it must be under water.

Is that a Classy?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> to be fair that is old. what makes it old is there has been a few patches and almost a dozen drivers since. (i remember those drivers myself i actually had to run 4K DSR to get rid of hitching that happened every few second @ 1080)
> 
> however i am not suggesting that each patch and driver increased frame rate to +50% but toss in a decent overclock and eeehhhh _it might be close enough_ to call 50.


My sentiments exactly. That card wasn't even overclocked.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> My sentiments exactly. That card wasn't even overclocked.


Either way people will think what they want, there's not much people can do to change that. It should also be noted that you can't make assumptions or judge a group of cards based on the way one behaves. I may have a card that performs above and beyond (it certainly seems that way). But to get 50fps like that my gpu core is pegged at 100% and 80c+. So I usually never play with it set like that but I wanted to prove that it is possible, at least for a short period of time. I wouldn't maintain that environment very long.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Either way people will think what they want, there's not much people can do to change that. It should also be noted that you can't make assumptions or judge a group of cards based on the way one behaves. I may have a card that performs above and beyond (it certainly seems that way). But to get 50fps like that my gpu core is pegged at 100% and 80c+. So I usually never play with it set like that but I wanted to prove that it is possible, at least for a short period of time. I wouldn't maintain that environment very long.


I get about 60 average in fallout 4 4k ultra except distant object details which are set to one spot below ultra and my gpu stays pegged to about 90 - 99 and gets to about 76C tops after hours, of play mind you hours... I'd say your story checks out based on the information in front of me.










I had people hating on me too because I say I can game fine at 4k with fallout 4 with my single GPU.

P.S. Mines a beast in case you haven't seen.


----------



## serko70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> I have finally given up/reached my max clocks on my card. Here are the results:
> 21262 Firestrike- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7273085
> 9576 Firestrike Extreme- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7272937
> 4919 Firestrike Ultra- http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7273016
> 
> Asus Strix 980ti Gaming OC 74.9% ASIC- 1451.9Mhz Core/4000 Mem @ 1.187 volts with boost disabled and constant voltage. I attempted to add voltage but it did not effect my stable overclock even up to 1.25 so I settled for the lower stock voltage but constant. CPU is 4790K @ 48/43cache with 2400ram.


Very impressive graphics score. How did you disable boost? Mine is stable @1531 Mhz but had to adjust base clock so that it boosts itself to 1531 and then downclocks (unboosts) with every excuse like load, power, temp etc. Can you post a link to your nodded bios?


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serko70*
> 
> Very impressive graphics score. How did you disable boost? Mine is stable @1531 Mhz but had to adjust base clock so that it boosts itself to 1531 and then downclocks (unboosts) with every excuse like load, power, temp etc. Can you post a link to your nodded bios?


I stay away from using other BIIS and edit my own instead. Follow the instructions in this link:http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> 1555/[email protected] is quite a good OC.
> 
> 1.21v is safe. Nothing to worry. Especially since I see it must be under water.
> 
> Is that a Classy?


do i need to increase also the voltage other than the power limit which i set to 141%?

what is the safe/limit if i add voltage?

yes i am using a classy. but I'm still not happy since my BF4 freezes. but during the firestrike it didn't. it shows driver recovered something. XD

I am thinking of returning to the default bios. maybe it will be better than custom bios. just want to compare.


----------



## Desolutional

I really don't know why people go on and on about minimum framerates. As long as we are stuck with old, outdated engines which can't predict the future render path, we will always have sudden drops in framerate. Average really is the best value to take.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I gave my evidence and I'm definitely not a young teen, I'm definitely in my 20's with a wife, kid and career. If my results don't satisfy then oh well. I know what I'm getting and my satisfaction is ultimately what matters with my gaming. I gave my results and got backlash for it, just because they are not typical does not mean that they are impossible. Instead of generalizing and making assumptions how about just form your own opinion and move on, at this point it's irrelevant. I didn't argue with what other people may get with their setup, I just showed proof of what I get with my setup. I don't have to prove or justify myself to anyone.


at this point if you are not young you should learn something more on hardware








it's like saying hey, the toyota prius does 110mph at max, than you come in and say, my prius does 220mph.

do you understand that it doesn't have sense?
your GTX980Ti can't be twice as fast as mine or the other cards of the other users









when you say 50FPS you are talking about max fps, max fps really count nothing when playing games.
if you can average 30FPS, you are lucky my friend


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I really don't know why people go on and on about minimum framerates. As long as we are stuck with old, outdated engines which can't predict the future render path, we will always have sudden drops in framerate. Average really is the best value to take.


I agree with this but if mimimum framerate occurs often and is very low it can ruin the experience by a large degree.
The Red Engine from CD Projekt is a monster of engine, its performance are scalable and very linear.
framerate is constant and minimum framerate is never really lower than the maximum, in this case average works very very well.


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> do i need to increase also the voltage other than the power limit which i set to 141%?
> 
> what is the safe/limit if i add voltage?
> 
> yes i am using a classy. but I'm still not happy since my BF4 freezes. but during the firestrike it didn't. it shows driver recovered something. XD
> 
> I am thinking of returning to the default bios. maybe it will be better than custom bios. just want to compare.


Even tho the Classy can sure take a big voltage, personally I wouldn't go above 1.25v for 24/7 and gaming. Better check up the 980Ti Classified thread on that.

I assume the BF4 freezes occure running 15[email protected]? Can you test at [email protected] if you havent already?

And some prefer modifying the original stock bios than using modified bios from other cards/members.

As you said, you can test and compare.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I really don't know why people go on and on about minimum framerates. As long as we are stuck with old, outdated engines which can't predict the future render path, we will always have sudden drops in framerate. Average really is the best value to take.


The on and on in this specific situation was that the guy couldn't do 50FPS average, and the guy proved he could, but this guy won't stop harassing him for some reason and he keeps posting videos.










Run on sentence sorry.

These cards are beast when you overclock them and correctly for that matter.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> i can't even think of playing now lower than 100fps/100hz. i plugged my ps3 on my Asus monitor and I got headache after just a few minutes. XD


I'm more lucky in this sense, a constant 60FPS is enough for me


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm more lucky in this sense, a constant 60FPS is enough for me


I've read it's better to just get one and overclock it. Saves money and there's not a 100% gain from adding a second one.

I can always add another later down the road when I actually need the performance boost and by then they will be on sale.

Good thing that these 980ti cards can run most games 4k 60FPS when overclocked a little the right way.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I've read it's better to just get one and overclock it. Saves money and there's not a 100% gain from adding a second one.
> 
> I can always add another later down the road when I actually need the performance boost and by then they will be on sale.
> 
> Good thing that these 980ti cards can run most games 4k 60FPS when overclocked a little the right way.


as I saied a single GTX980 Ti can run very very few games at 60FPS at 4K.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> as I saied a single GTX980 Ti can run very very few games at 60FPS at 4K.


Oh, that's what you said. Phew man, good thing no one looks through all of your post? I don't see why you're not banned.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Even tho the Classy can sure take a big voltage, personally I wouldn't go above 1.25v for 24/7 and gaming. Better check up the 980Ti Classified thread on that.
> 
> I assume the BF4 freezes occure running [email protected]? Can you test at [email protected] if you havent already?
> 
> And some prefer modifying the original stock bios than using modified bios from other cards/members.
> 
> As you said, you can test and compare.


as of now i'm still using 1555mhz but mem clock is not OCed. and i put priority temp instead of power limit which is 141%. i finished 1 game in BF4. but before it freezes after only a few minutes. hope this will work now. otherwise I will do that 1540mhz. thanks!


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> as of now i'm still using 1555mhz but mem clock is not OCed. and i put priority temp instead of power limit which is 141%. i finished 1 game in BF4. but before it freezes after only a few minutes. hope this will work now. otherwise I will do that 1540mhz. thanks!


what card you using?

Correct me if i'm right or wrong. But my card its clock 1534/8004 1.198v temp 48c to 51c and running BF4 @ 124fps in high setting and mid setting 140fps in 4K with this monitor ""Acer XB280HK bprz Black 28" 1ms 4K UKD Widescreen LED Backlight G-sync Monitor 300 cd/m2 1000:1, Display Ports, USB 3.0 Hub @**** 29hz 3840 x 2160 (4K),

I even got as far 1681mhz, but NVidia driver crash after 5 to10mins play.

so good @ 1534/8004 ever though my three radiator thow out a lot of heat, my 360, and 2x240. and just was thinking of getting another 980 to setup SLI, but one is enough.


----------



## PedroC1999

Just had my 980Ti and done some gaming, I got the EVGA Hybrid which reportedly boosts to 1228MHz, but AfterBurner is reporting a much higher boost of 1350MHz.

Is it at said speed or is it a software glitch?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Just had my 980Ti and done some gaming, I got the EVGA Hybrid which reportedly boosts to 1228MHz, but AfterBurner is reporting a much higher boost of 1350MHz.
> 
> Is it at said speed or is it a software glitch?


the 1228 is the _minimum_ boost speed.

depending on ASIC, voltage, bios, temp and power target - it will go further.

so yeah, welcome to gpu boost 2.0


----------



## Coppernicus

Just an over processed picture of my Bitspower block freshly laid onto my Strix 980 Ti...


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I'm off to bed. Goodnight my fellow OC'ers.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the 1228 is the _minimum_ boost speed.
> 
> depending on ASIC, voltage, bios, temp and power target - it will go further.
> 
> so yeah, welcome to gpu boost 2.0


Okay one more thing, assuming I keep temperatures around the same value, will it always boost to 1350 or is it just random?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Okay one more thing, assuming I keep temperatures around the same value, will it always boost to 1350 or is it just random?


quick answer:
yes it will stay the same.

a little longer answer:
the boost is attained through ASIC/voltage table/boost table in the bios.

i was going to open my bios and post a few screenies but, well its seems i have a big .NET problem.









i am sooooo biting my tongue instead of a HUGE Win10 rant right now.

BBL.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> quick answer:
> yes it will stay the same.
> 
> a little longer answer:
> the boost is attained through ASIC/voltage table/boost table in the bios.
> 
> i was going to open my bios and post a few screenies but, well its seems i have a big .NET problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am sooooo biting my tongue instead of a HUGE Win10 rant right now.
> 
> BBL.


So given the circumstances my effective stock boost is 1350MHz?love it


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> So given the circumstances my effective stock boost is 1350MHz?love it


YES!

(







restore did nothing for my .NET problem for those keeping score







)

i was going to post all pretty pics of my bios and how i edited it (well i do have a post on the classy thread







)

there a little play with the temps and how it could affect voltage throttling - which in turn lowers you clock speed. but you having a hybrid no need to worry.

ASIC,voltage table and boost table all dictate what boost speed you get (OCing is where power and temp targets come int play)

a _higher_ ASIC will need _less voltage_ for the same clock speed as a lower ASIC will.

the voltage table entries are correlated with the boost table entries (CLK00 - CLK74) boost speed starts round CLK46 (depending on the vendor). now to try and keep it simple, if the lower ASIC needs all the voltage to reach the boost speed @ CLK46 then it will stop right there. but the higher ASIC card will go further up the boost table because it has more "voltage headroom."

hope i put that . . right.









and again: doesn't matter the ASIC when it comes to the highest OC but the silicone lottery.


----------



## zetoor85

asic does matter, infact if you are runing a low asic 980 ti card, you will need watercooling cause of alt more coreleak plus the card just want more voltage.

i had 2 980 ti MSI lightning on air, on stock volt or on 1.3 volt the gpu didnt want to go over 1480mhz. ON both gpus', the asic was 60% & 58%.

now im on asus 980ti, asic is 75% and im doing 1540 core 8400ram, with stock volt !

asic dosent matter? well it does, infact if you are going with the lower asic rated cards, it will need l2n or water to do very welll, renemeber the higher asic, the less coreleak you will encounter


----------



## looniam

all you did was repeat what i said.
having ONE card that OCed better than two others does not make a fact.


----------



## funfordcobra

Just because you go water does not mean your clocks will jump drastically like most think. If your card can do 1550, it should do so regardless of the medium you use to take heat away.


----------



## PedroC1999

I have a card with 69%ASIC

For 1.5GHz, what voltage offsets are you using (or what limit should I stick to assuming temps are okay)


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> what card you using?
> 
> Correct me if i'm right or wrong. But my card its clock 1534/8004 1.198v temp 48c to 51c and running BF4 @ 124fps in high setting and mid setting 140fps in 4K with this monitor ""Acer XB280HK bprz Black 28" 1ms 4K UKD Widescreen LED Backlight G-sync Monitor 300 cd/m2 1000:1, Display Ports, USB 3.0 Hub @**** 29hz 3840 x 2160 (4K),
> 
> I even got as far 1681mhz, but NVidia driver crash after 5 to10mins play.
> 
> so good @ 1534/8004 ever though my three radiator thow out a lot of heat, my 360, and 2x240. and just was thinking of getting another 980 to setup SLI, but one is enough.


running single card in 4k is really good. that monitor is the TN Panel right? how's the color? any bleeding?

I also tried +200mhz it freezes just like yours XD but +100 it didn't now that I put back memory to default.

by the way, is that your OC clock? coz my stock clock boost 1455mhz during playing BF4. yours is good since you also have your mem OCed i guess coz it's 8004mhz.
by the way what PSU are you using and what's the OC of your procie? just a thought, maybe it freezes with my 4.8Ghz OC using 1.350v with my RM850.
I will try 4.6ghz with my stable 1.260vcore. if it didn't freezes then it might do something with the power draw? just correct me also if I'm wrong.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> running single card in 4k is really good. that monitor is the TN Panel right? how's the color? any bleeding?
> 
> I also tried +200mhz it freezes just like yours XD but +100 it didn't now that I put back memory to default.
> 
> by the way, is that your OC clock? coz my stock clock boost 1455mhz during playing BF4. yours is good since you also have your mem OCed i guess coz it's 8004mhz.
> by the way what PSU are you using and what's the OC of your procie? just a thought, maybe it freezes with my 4.8Ghz OC using 1.350v with my RM850.
> I will try 4.6ghz with my stable 1.260vcore. if it didn't freezes then it might do something with the power draw? just correct me also if I'm wrong.


Yes TN, Colors are crystal clear. best 4K2K 28" monitor from acer $800.

My card stock 1178, boost clock 1279. I hive to profile load 1534/8004 stable and 1681/7761stable but the NVidia driver crash on be, waiting on the next bios update.
Also notice a switch near the two 8+4 power plugs with a LED light. iwas wondering what it was for. bios switch or oc genin switch?

My PSU its corsair ax860i its very solid 860w with all that I'm drawing it belly get hot. my card and processor draw a lot power...even @ 4.5.

Yes would say it your PSU.

get your seft Corsair PSU AX model they best PSU, Good for Overclock. AX1200i or AX860i $289


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> Yes TN, Colors are crystal clear. best 4K2K 28" monitor from acer $800.
> 
> My card stock 1178, boost clock 1279. I hive to profile load 1534/8004 stable and 1681/7761stable but the NVidia driver crash on be, waiting on the next bios update.
> Also notice a switch near the two 8+4 power plugs with a LED light. iwas wondering what it was for. bios switch or oc genin switch?
> 
> My PSU its corsair ax860i its very solid 860w with all that I'm drawing it belly get hot. my card and processor draw a lot power...even @ 4.5.
> 
> Yes would say it your PSU.
> 
> get your seft Corsair PSU AX model they best PSU, Good for Overclock. AX1200i or AX860i $289


the problem also is with the driver...it shows nvidia driver blah blah blah heheheh! and recovered something like that.

so the bios is the problem? yah PSU will be replaced but I hope not this year... i will buy 1000+ watts if budget permits. im still dreaming of 1440p gsync monitor XD


----------



## BURGER4life

Matrix powaaah!







1530/8800
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7300545

Not too bad for stock cooler @70% fan speed


----------



## funfordcobra

That makes me proud of my lil reference cards! I cant even hit 1500 and score higher. (total)

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10413695?

You're only about 1k ahead with this fancy card. I thought buying reference was a mistake but they have been awesome.


----------



## PedroC1999

What GPU scores you all getting in Firestrike Extreme and at what overclocks?


----------



## netxzero

does psu really matter with regard to achieving high OC clocks? I know its a stupid question but I have a Coolermaster V750S psu which is more than sufficient for an overclocked setup and I can only overclock my G1 980ti to 1458mhz and that is already the boost clock speed. I have checked the system power consumption including monitor from the outlet and its just 474w under firestrike.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> does psu really matter with regard to achieving high OC clocks? I know its a stupid question but I have a Coolermaster V750S psu which is more than sufficient for an overclocked setup and I can only overclock my G1 980ti to 1458mhz and that is already the boost clock speed. I have checked the system power consumption including monitor from the outlet and its just 474w under firestrike.


Yes, a solid and stable 12v line always helps.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What GPU scores you all getting in Firestrike Extreme and at what overclocks?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/0_50

sort by GPU in the ss.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> That makes me proud of my lil reference cards! I cant even hit 1500 and score higher. (total)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10413695?
> 
> You're only about 1k ahead with this fancy card. I thought buying reference was a mistake but they have been awesome.


your score is high because of your processor. you're using 5820k. if you will check your graphics score it's 20k+. you can check my firestrike to compare.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7278608


----------



## funfordcobra

Void, you must be new to the silicon thing so I'll ignore that lmao. (5820k vs. 4770k MAY give you 1k points in FS advantage and that's overclocked. 5820k vs overclocked 4770k is exactly equal.)

Plus if you had any reading comprehension you would have seen the word "total" but you chose to ignore it.

Anyway...I haven't even maxed the cards out yet since drivers have matured.I'm also on stock bios.

This is only 1468Mhz and is scoring with cards doing 1550Mhz.







(OH I'm sorry only 700 points under for the anal retentive)









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7301096


----------



## PedroC1999

I'm scoring 21250 with mine at 1.480 and 2001MHz vRAM, so around the same boat.

Whats your ASIC?


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes, a solid and stable 12v line always helps.


so my psu lacks power even it is a 750w which is more than enough for my setup?


----------



## funfordcobra

69% and 70%. I used the top card so I believe that one is the 70% one. Voltage is at 1.21 / 1468MHZ and I'm not sure what my mem is at. I set it at +400. The bench is reading my clocks wrong for some reason.

I wanted to flash the bios for a time but after seeing others results I thought it not necessary. I'm more into gaming than benching and BIOS change adds minimal FPS increases that I've seen. I like benches to test driver or hardware degradation and make sure they are pretty equal. I can say the drivers have improved a lot since the 980ti launch. I've picked up about 20-25% over the year.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got two 980 Ti's with an EVGA Hybrid Cooler installed. Running them at 1455Mhz Core and 8Ghz memory using 1.16v on my top card and 1.19v on my bottom card. Fully stable in all my games/benchmarks and don't need to go any higher. By the time I need more frames I'll be running a Pascal GPU.


----------



## PedroC1999

I've got mine stable at 1500MHz with 1.19v with an offset of +20,so about 1.22 at most, RAM is at 8004 and I'm gonna see if I can push it


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> so my psu lacks power even it is a 750w which is more than enough for my setup?


that CM V750S has enough power. stability has to do with voltage regulation and ripple; which that PSU does well with:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=383

if you are using one pci power cable with the daisy chained connections; you just might benefit from using both cables with one connection each.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Looked at some custom 980Ti bios in the this thread and tried to mod my own 980ti's bios to replicate one, but with boost disabled. I was semi-successful; the boost has been disabled and I have increased the TDP, however, the moment my PC opens Afterburner or OC Guru, my computer gets an Nvidia driver crash. After uninstalling those programs, I've played GTA 5 for 30 minutes fine without crashes. That definitely doesn't prove stability but I would think if I could play GTA V for that long, there has got to be some sort of conflict with the MSI Afterburner software. I uploaded my modded bios because I can't seem to figure out what is wrong. I had no issues running a gtx 970 with a modded bios along with Afterburner. FYI, I am using Afterburner 4.2.0. Also, I have the MSI 980Ti Gaming 6G.

1506C.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that CM V750S has enough power. stability has to do with voltage regulation and ripple; which that PSU does well with:
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=383
> 
> if you are using one pci power cable with the daisy chained connections; you just might benefit from using both cables with one connection each.


yeah it should have enough juice and I have read the review before buying this psu and yes I am using separate cables since I thought before it might be because of that but same result.

could it be that the GPU is already the main factor not power?


----------



## looniam

i think we can conclude that the PSU is not limiting you.









you modded the bios, right? (i looked at your post history here)

so you aren't hitting a power target limit(?) are your temps below ~72c? even ~64c can cause a voltage throttle. you may want to give this a read (mind the section for "finding" the voltage entries that control the boost nd temp voltages in the 980TI)
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

you'll need to translate that (chrome can if enabled)

but all in all, yeah its probably the chip. my SC+ can't go over 1465 no matter how much voodoo i perform, while the classy i had would hit 1505 with 1525 when under 54c (on a cold day).

and before anyone asks, they were within 2% ASIC value (71.8% and 73.5%)


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i think we can conclude that the PSU is not limiting you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you modded the bios, right? (i looked at your post history here)
> 
> so you aren't hitting a power target limit(?) are your temps below ~72c? even ~64c can cause a voltage throttle. you may want to give this a read (mind the section for "finding" the voltage entries that control the boost nd temp voltages in the 980TI)
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> 
> you'll need to translate that (chrome can if enabled)
> 
> but all in all, yeah its probably the chip. my SC+ can't go over 1465 no matter how much voodoo i perform, while the classy i had would hit 1505 with 1525 when under 54c (on a cold day).
> 
> and before anyone asks, they were within 2% ASIC value (71.8% and 73.5%)


I have modded the bios but still unstable at 1506 @ 1.255v. power limit has been increased already. maybe the chip is already at its limit. but hell gigabyte says on their gaming series about the gauntlet sorting. all BS as it seems.

if you can kindly check the mod that I did and maybe I may have missed something.

this is the modded bios

GM200-1.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Alpina 7

i have a question guys.. im on a Gigabyte 980Ti G1 gaming..

ive previously achieved a Fire-strike score of 18412/ 21331.... only thing ive changhed since then is i upped my Ram from 3000 t0 3200 C15... and my cache from 3800 to 4200Mhz... can anyone tell me why im now getting a fire strike score of 17832/20521?

what exactly in my Asus bios Impacts benchmarks?

here are my scores and setting for reference. Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Vipercat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> the problem also is with the driver...it shows nvidia driver blah blah blah heheheh! and recovered something like that.
> 
> so the bios is the problem? yah PSU will be replaced but I hope not this year... i will buy 1000+ watts if budget permits. im still dreaming of 1440p gsync monitor XD


ok

So did two benchmark on two diff profile setting.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7305327 @ 1504 1.198v

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7305494 @ 1546 1.21v

I'm go to try diff profile that I hive save...


----------



## Vipercat

The NVidia driver that using is approve?


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Void, you must be new to the silicon thing so I'll ignore that lmao. (5820k vs. 4770k MAY give you 1k points in FS advantage and that's overclocked. 5820k vs overclocked 4770k is exactly equal.)
> 
> Plus if you had any reading comprehension you would have seen the word "total" but you chose to ignore it.
> 
> Anyway...I haven't even maxed the cards out yet since drivers have matured.I'm also on stock bios.
> 
> This is only 1468Mhz and is scoring with cards doing 1550Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (OH I'm sorry only 700 points under for the anal retentive)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7301096


yah im just new sorry man...but i was only referring to your graphics score coz you said you cant get 1500mhz (that I was not able to put on my previous post). I always check the graphics score instead of the total score.

on your post you only got 300 more points for boosting the gpu? so even without doing 1500mhz you still able to score 18k

which evga card are you using? mine is classy but i can only do 1555mhz. but always running stock since it still gives me what i want.


----------



## arielfall

Firestrike score of 21500 graphics with 1515 core and 8000 Mhz memory.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10420635?


----------



## Vipercat

This is profile 3

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7306177 GPU @ 1524/1937 CPU 4.5/ graphic score 21002



This one is profile 4 @1504/8001mhz

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7306417 GPU @ 1504/8001 CPU 4.5 graphic score 20919



Still running some more test..


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> I have modded the bios but still unstable at 1506 @ 1.255v. power limit has been increased already. maybe the chip is already at its limit. but hell gigabyte says on their gaming series about the gauntlet sorting. all BS as it seems.
> 
> if you can kindly check the mod that I did and maybe I may have missed something.
> 
> this is the modded bios
> 
> GM200-1.zip 152k .zip file


i can't see anything wrong with it but i don't "disable boost." i have had drivers affect my max stable OC in the past so i prefer to be able to have some adjustment w/o having to re-edit the bios. i have increased my default boost based on what OC i found stable and decreased it a few 13mhz bins (5) for gaming. that allows me to try new drivers while benching which is the only time i want to push my card; for gaming anyone wouldn't gain any massive (or even noticeable) FPS difference between 1400-~1500 - _though i am sure some would dispute that_







.



Spoiler: my bios editing story:



after a few days of benching/testing/editing bios i found was having a small issue setting the speed i wanted under load - it seemed no matter what i set in the _common tab_ the load speed was much lower. then i noticed the speed i was getting was clock state 61 in the boost table (later i recalled my classy like CLK 63 but didn't realize it at the time). so i move the slider at the bottom in the boost table (NOT the one in the common tab!) and BOOM i got what i wanted when i put that clock speed at 61.

as you already know by looking at my voltage table (middle) the very first entry is max voltage (1.268mV) - that's already there. the next entry is min/max voltage for boost/full load (1225.0mV - 1.268mV) the next is voltage throttling (1.268mV - 1.268mV) setting that can keep it from down clocking ~64c


Spoiler: bios screenies







when i had all 5 of those at the same voltage (1.250mV) i boosted as expected and i was happy enough gaming. but when i changed the range in the boost voltages for benching, things got flonky for a minute until i looked at the boost table. after that i made sure the min/max voltages were the same (1.225 - 1.268) from CL61 and on in the voltage table. the one caveat is W/O touching the core speed in PX my boost increases as i increase the voltage. default "reads" 1.23 w/1405Mhz. when i increase it to 1.248 i jump one 13Mhz bin(or CLK 62) for 1418Mhz and then 1430Hz @1.268mv. though unfortunately if i jack up the slider most all the way i boost to the max of the boost table (1560) and instant crash as soon as i put a load on it.









like so:


Spoiler: PX screenies








oh yeah i like having an aggresive fan profile in the bios.











so that's my tale and *YMMV*









and oh yeah (#2) - i like to use spoilers.


----------



## PedroC1999

Can I edit my BIOS to increase the Power Limit? I don't want other changes,just to unlock the card.

Thanks


----------



## mrpurplehawk

Got my 980ti in today


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voidfahrenheit*
> 
> yah im just new sorry man...but i was only referring to your graphics score coz you said you cant get 1500mhz (that I was not able to put on my previous post). I always check the graphics score instead of the total score.
> 
> on your post you only got 300 more points for boosting the gpu? so even without doing 1500mhz you still able to score 18k
> 
> which evga card are you using? mine is classy but i can only do 1555mhz. but always running stock since it still gives me what i want.


I bought the run of the mill evga reference cards. Stock clocks are only 1100 but I've taken it to 1500 in benches. Games will do more than 1500 but as far as benches go they won't go higher without a bios switch and the voltage increased. I'm not a hard bencher so I just don't change bios.

I thought that putting blocks on them may help the overclock on the stock bios but I wasn't able to get 10 more hz with the blocks on lol..


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Got my 980ti in today


Sweet WF card. Welcome to the club,


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpurplehawk*
> 
> Got my 980ti in today


Better late than never at all ;-)


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I bought the run of the mill evga reference cards. Stock clocks are only 1100 but I've taken it to 1500 in benches. Games will do more than 1500 but as far as benches go they won't go higher without a bios switch and the voltage increased. I'm not a hard bencher so I just don't change bios.
> 
> I thought that putting blocks on them may help the overclock on the stock bios but I wasn't able to get 10 more hz with the blocks on lol..


Very odd that you are not able to overclock them. I have two EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ cards watercooled using two EKWB full waterblocks and can easily over clock to 1540Mhz GPU and 4100MHZ memory AND that's with stock voltage! My 'old' 3930K is running a nice 4.5Ghz OC.


----------



## fyzzz

My 980 ti seems to love voltage, I can't get far on stock 1.187v, but with 1.274v it is decent. Max bench clock in firestrike i've been able to achieve is 1546/2103 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7064157, but i also ran it VERY cold. It doesn't do 1500 stable however. I'm having a wierd oc experience with this card and i kinda dislike it. Seems to be sensitive to how the bios is configured also. Asic is 71% and it is watercooled. I have a bad psu too, a rm750, which runs stupidly hot and have even overheated in the past.


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9132969


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> My 980 ti seems to love voltage, I can't get far on stock 1.187v, but with 1.274v it is decent. Max bench clock in firestrike i've been able to achieve is 1546/2103 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7064157, but i also ran it VERY cold. It doesn't do 1500 stable however. I'm having a wierd oc experience with this card and i kinda dislike it. Seems to be sensitive to how the bios is configured also. Asic is 71% and it is watercooled. I have a bad psu too, a rm750, which runs stupidly hot and have even overheated in the past.


If you aren't happy with the card return it. I for one am not going to tolerate a $650+ card not performing or behaving to standard. You may also want to consider upgrading your PSU to a better unit that also has a higher efficiency rating. I'm using a Corsair AX1500i Titanium PSU and love it!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> If you aren't happy with the card return it. I for one am not going to tolerate a $650+ card not performing or behaving to standard. You may also want to consider upgrading your PSU to a better unit that also has a higher efficiency rating. I'm using a Corsair AX1500i Titanium PSU and love it!


Wait you can do that? Simply return a card because it works fine at stock clocks but doesn't OC that well?


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Wait you can do that? Simply return a card because it works fine at stock clocks but doesn't OC that well?


That's entirely up to the owner. Almost all GTX980Ti cards overclock well regardless of manufacturer. If you are happy with stock performance and don't care and are happy, then no worries. I for one would not be happy and would RMA the card for a replacement.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> If you aren't happy with the card return it. I for one am not going to tolerate a $650+ card not performing or behaving to standard. You may also want to consider upgrading your PSU to a better unit that also has a higher efficiency rating. I'm using a Corsair AX1500i Titanium PSU and love it!


I bought it for good price, 630€ here. They usually cost 800€+ here and therefore i could not resist getting one. I've been thinking about buying a new psu for a long time, but it works right now and i need to save money for a new monitor. I would never return it if it works, that would never feel right. I rather sell it in that case.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> Very odd that you are not able to overclock them. I have two EVGA GTX980Ti SC+ cards watercooled using two EKWB full waterblocks and can easily over clock to 1540Mhz GPU and 4100MHZ memory AND that's with stock voltage! My 'old' 3930K is running a nice 4.5Ghz OC.


Yep they just wont do it. I have them at 1.21 and that's as high as the stock voltage lets me go. I thought voltage would be higher for a 70% asic card. I'm sure they will do 1550 each and 1500 in SLI with more voltage (maybe 1.35-1.4) but I just keep stock bios. Besides pascal is hopefully around the corner.


----------



## arielfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can I edit my BIOS to increase the Power Limit? I don't want other changes,just to unlock the card.
> 
> Thanks


http://www.overclock.net/attachments/32996

That is a link to a 980Ti ROM for the Zotac 980Ti AMP Extreme.

I have that card and that BIOS just upped the power limit.

The default boost clock with that ROM on my card is 1404 mhz at 1.19v


----------



## fyzzz

My ti is so weird to oc. I can run heaven at stock bios 1500mhz, stock on the memory +87mv (1.23v under load) and i get small artifacts, but it doesn't crash and the fps is what it should be. With that i can get halfway through firestrike test 1 and then it crashes. If i then modify the power table, it makes it through firestrike test 1 and halfway through test 2. But now to the weird part, if i put the voltage one notch higher (1.237v) , firestrike crashes MUCH quicker. I guess it is a matter of finding the sweet spot that this card likes.


----------



## arielfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> My ti is so weird to oc. I can run heaven at stock bios 1500mhz, stock on the memory +87mv (1.23v under load) and i get small artifacts, but it doesn't crash and the fps is what it should be. With that i can get halfway through firestrike test 1 and then it crashes. If i then modify the power table, it makes it through firestrike test 1 and halfway through test 2. But now to the weird part, if i put the voltage one notch higher (1.237v) , firestrike crashes MUCH quicker. I guess it is a matter of finding the sweet spot that this card likes.


Are you hitting the power limit? Because it may be voltage throttling and that'll cause instability quicker.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> If you aren't happy with the card return it. I for one am not going to tolerate a $650+ card not performing or behaving to standard. You may also want to consider upgrading your PSU to a better unit that also has a higher efficiency rating. I'm using a Corsair AX1500i Titanium PSU and love it!


Not behaving to standard? Doesn't it run at stock clocks? Because stock clock is the standard, last time i checked overclocking is not guaranteed.

What is the reason for rma? It doesn't overclock well? Good luck with that.


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arielfall*
> 
> Are you hitting the power limit? Because it may be voltage throttling and that'll cause instability quicker.


No, the power limit is no problem. I will probably stick to 1.23v and tone down the clock a bit.


----------



## arielfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fyzzz*
> 
> No, the power limit is no problem. I will probably stick to 1.23v and tone down the clock a bit.


What card are you running?


----------



## fyzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arielfall*
> 
> What card are you running?


Just a gigabyte reference card with a waterblock


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arielfall*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/attachments/32996
> 
> That is a link to a 980Ti ROM for the Zotac 980Ti AMP Extreme.
> 
> I have that card and that BIOS just upped the power limit.
> 
> The default boost clock with that ROM on my card is 1404 mhz at 1.19v


Can anyone vouch for this link?

If not, any BIOS's that have been made by reputable members of the community? No offense meant, but I am sure you understand my concern.


----------



## arielfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can anyone vouch for this link?
> 
> If not, any BIOS's that have been made by reputable members of the community? No offense meant, but I am sure you understand my concern.


Here's the forum post I found it in, I looked through it VERY closely myself comparing it to the BIOS on my card with Maxwell BIOS Tweaker. Creators Name is Cyclops.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1562144/zotac-980-ti-amp-extreme/20


----------



## Associated

Here is my max GPU clock that I could get through Fire Strike (Gigabyte 980ti G1: 1.23V, 1524/8000MHz, ASIC 64.7%, Stock G1 BIOS)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Can anyone vouch for this link?
> 
> If not, any BIOS's that have been made by reputable members of the community? No offense meant, but I am sure you understand my concern.


go here:
NVidia Maxwell/Kepler BIOS editing thread. GTX 2XX to 9XX now supported.
Quote:


> *Note: Due to large volume of requests, I'm going to have to limit who I can help with BIOS modifications. I require an individual to have at least 5 unique Reps before they can request a BIOS mod.*


you'll be fine.









btw, not a good idea to flash across vendors.


----------



## Alpina 7

Does anyone ever mess with their 3D settings in Nvidia? Mine were at defiant messed with them a bit.. What you guys think?


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Not behaving to standard? Doesn't it run at stock clocks? Because stock clock is the standard, last time i checked overclocking is not guaranteed.
> 
> What is the reason for rma? It doesn't overclock well? Good luck with that.


To each there own. I'm just telling you what I would recommend doing. One can choose to do whatever they want. What's the problem exactly?


----------



## looniam

you guys know windows has a snipping tool that can provide better images than phone potatoes, right?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> To each there own. I'm just telling you what I would recommend doing. One can choose to do whatever they want. What's the problem exactly?


To each there own? You can now rma stuff with that reason? Lol. Try it, if you get aproved i'll give you another gpu.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ninjawithagun*
> 
> If you aren't happy with the card return it. I for one am not going to tolerate a $650+ card not performing or behaving to standard. You may also want to consider upgrading your PSU to a better unit that also has a higher efficiency rating. I'm using a Corsair AX1500i Titanium PSU and love it!


This behavior is part of the reason GPU are expensive. The specs are the specs, anything more is a bonus. But junking your card raises the price for everyone. I am sure nvidia would get it back check it and resell it but whatever employee your time wasted will be factored into the price of the next iteration at release... Thanks for that.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Hey guys

I just swapped out my MSI GTX980ti Gaming 6G for a eVGA GTX980ti Hybrid (Due to case downsizing, better for cooling).
Was wondering if anyone else who owns one did you swap out the stock fan and if so what with?


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you guys know windows has a snipping tool that can provide better images than phone potatoes, right?


Great point! I'm definitely guilty of not using that...lol


----------



## Alpina 7

I love using snipping tool


----------



## StoneyMetallica

I have an MSI Seahawk GTX 980 Ti. If I flash the bios with the file in the main post will I be okay? Or do I need a specific file for my exact card?


----------



## arielfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneyMetallica*
> 
> I have an MSI Seahawk GTX 980 Ti. If I flash the bios with the file in the main post will I be okay? Or do I need a specific file for my exact card?


Hypothetically yes, definitely don't grab the voltage modified BIOS, just the unlocked one. Personally I haven't tried flashing across vendors. You should know that if this doesn't go right you have a $700 coaster.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arielfall*
> 
> Hypothetically yes, definitely don't grab the voltage modified BIOS, just the unlocked one. Personally I haven't tried flashing across vendors. You should know that if this doesn't go right you have a $700 coaster.


Which assuming the failed flash is complete and not corrupt, can VERY EASILY be recovered by flashing your stock BIOS using another GPU


----------



## StoneyMetallica

So if I nvflash my bios everything should go A-OK? No problems?


----------



## PedroC1999

If NvFlash succeeds at writing a dodgy BIOS, and the card doesn't work, its a case of using another GPU (Or iGPU) to reflash your stock BIOS.

However if something interrupts the flash, ie a power cut and the write is incomplete. your card may be totally bricked, depends on the state of it


----------



## funfordcobra

Thinking of flashing my cards today since they have been underwater since august and they are still on stock bios..

My question is if you flash while you have SLI, does the flash cover both cards or do I need to do each card. I've watched tutorials but SLI is throwing me off. Everything else looks pretty simple.


----------



## Mr Mari0o

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Thinking of flashing my cards today since they have been underwater since august and they are still on stock bios..
> 
> My question is if you flash while you have SLI, does the flash cover both cards or do I need to do each card. I've watched tutorials but SLI is throwing me off. Everything else looks pretty simple.


do it, it seriously takes like 5 mins or less


----------



## PedroC1999

Also where you download it from, make sure to unblock the .exe and the other file in their properties


----------



## funfordcobra

question not answered.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> question not answered.


You have to delink the SLI and flash each card independently using the "index" feature. Attempting to flash in SLI can cause corruption and you guessed it; bricked cards.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ok thanks that's what I wnted to know.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Hey everyone, im having an issue with my Gigabyte G1 980TI,more specifically the flex display. Alright, i have 3x Qnix 2710 DVI only input monitors and i tried connecting 2x to my 980Ti with no success and only get 1 display. Here is the weird part, if i just reset the pc without powering it off or just RANDOMLY, both displays will work. Anyone having issues with flex display?


----------



## Ninjawithagun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> To each there own? You can now rma stuff with that reason? Lol. Try it, if you get aproved i'll give you another gpu.


Just give it up man. I'm not going to agree with you.


----------



## duckyboy

Hi peoples, can someone help me confirm something. So I instead of using ASUS Strix software for my 980 ti I used the MSI Afterburner, upon inspection Afterburner shows my boost clock while running at 1470mhz but GPU-Z shows a boost of 1371, can somebody help me? My valley benchmarks are also kinda low compared to reviewers Overclocks. Reference on 1440P everything maxed out except for AA 0x i got the score 4578, while the reviwers get something around 4800. and also Which clock would I take into account? the GPU-Z or the afterburner one ? I want to overclock some more but I don't know what clock speeds I'm really at, and Valley shows my clocks to be at 1632mhz which I doubt that's legit


----------



## arielfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckyboy*
> 
> Hi peoples, can someone help me confirm something. So I instead of using ASUS Strix software for my 980 ti I used the MSI Afterburner, upon inspection Afterburner shows my boost clock while running at 1470mhz but GPU-Z shows a boost of 1371, can somebody help me? My valley benchmarks are also kinda low compared to reviewers Overclocks. Reference on 1440P everything maxed out except for AA 0x i got the score 4578, while the reviwers get something around 4800. and also Which clock would I take into account? the GPU-Z or the afterburner one ? I want to overclock some more but I don't know what clock speeds I'm really at, and Valley shows my clocks to be at 1632mhz which I doubt that's legit


Are you looking at GPU-Z from the sensor page or just the info page when you first open?

There is a difference between default boost clock and actual. GPU-Z shows the default unless you go to the sensor tab.


----------



## Hardrock

Hey guys having some issues with my set up looking for a bit of help.

I have 2 EVGA 980 TI Classified cards in SLI. I am using the SLI bridge that came with my ASUS MOBO. The EVGA control panel says that SLI is enabled. I am running triple 1440p monitors in NV surround with a current resolution of 4320 x 2560 so the second GPU should feel that a bit. However, using both EVGA precision X and MSI afterburner I noticed that my in game GPU 2 usage was 0 %. It was interesting that it showed VRAM usage on GPU 2 identical to GPU 1. GPU 1 usage is maxed out. I have the latest EVGA drivers.

I bought these cards new from Newegg in the last 30 days.

EVGA 980 TI Classified ( not overclocked ) in SLI
MOBO Asus Sabertooth 990 fx
CPU AMD FX 8350 ( Not overclocked)
8 GB G skill sniper ( Not overclocked)
EVGA Supernova 1000 W PSU
Samsun SSD for OS
*OS Windows 10
*


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardrock*
> 
> Hey guys having some issues with my set up looking for a bit of help.
> 
> I have 2 EVGA 980 TI Classified cards in SLI. I am using the SLI bridge that came with my ASUS MOBO. The EVGA control panel says that SLI is enabled. I am running triple 1440p monitors in NV surround with a current resolution of 4320 x 2560 so the second GPU should feel that a bit. However, using both EVGA precision X and MSI afterburner I noticed that my in game GPU 2 usage was 0 %. It was interesting that it showed VRAM usage on GPU 2 identical to GPU 1. GPU 1 usage is maxed out. I have the latest EVGA drivers.
> 
> I bought these cards new from Newegg in the last 30 days.
> 
> EVGA 980 TI Classified ( not overclocked ) in SLI
> MOBO Asus Sabertooth 990 fx
> CPU AMD FX 8350 ( Not overclocked)
> 8 GB G skill sniper ( Not overclocked)
> EVGA Supernova 1000 W PSU
> Samsun SSD for OS
> *OS Windows 10
> *


mine does the same things with the new bios update.. it shows 0% while all the other numbers read fine. also mine is always idling at abouf 50% power instead of the 20ish im used too. i cant wait till they fix it.


----------



## Hardrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> mine does the same things with the new bios update.. it shows 0% while all the other numbers read fine. also mine is always idling at abouf 50% power instead of the 20ish im used too. i cant wait till they fix it.


By the BIOS update are you referring to the GPU BIOS ?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardrock*
> 
> By the BIOS update are you referring to the GPU BIOS ?


Yessir!! Nice setup


----------



## Hardrock

Thanks , so this is a known issue that basically nuked SLI ? If that is the case I can stop hunting for crazy fixes and wait for an update. Has EVGA / Nvidia commented on this ? Have you considered flashing an older BIOS ?

Also, Believe it or not with one 980TI working I still get awesome performance and frame rates. Running Star wars battlefront maxed out 60 - 75 FPS depending. BF 4 on Ultra hovers just under 100 FPS. Project cars in the 70 's.


----------



## duckyboy

Oh I have another question for you people at overclock.net. Why does my gpu usage never go down? I know it has something with my pg279Q 165hz monitor because the past monitor my gpu mhz will downclock to something like 200 but now its always at 963...


----------



## arielfall

I assume the resolution of the monitor has gone up? It is upclocking so it can drive the extra pixels and refresh rate. Totally normal.


----------



## skkane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckyboy*
> 
> Oh I have another question for you people at overclock.net. Why does my gpu usage never go down? I know it has something with my pg279Q 165hz monitor because the past monitor my gpu mhz will downclock to something like 200 but now its always at 963...


You need to set the windows desktop refresh rate to 120Hz if you want your cards to downclock. Nvidia is inapt of providing a solution for years.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hardrock*
> 
> Thanks , so this is a known issue that basically nuked SLI ? If that is the case I can stop hunting for crazy fixes and wait for an update. Has EVGA / Nvidia commented on this ? Have you considered flashing an older BIOS ?
> 
> Also, Believe it or not with one 980TI working I still get awesome performance and frame rates. Running Star wars battlefront maxed out 60 - 75 FPS depending. BF 4 on Ultra hovers just under 100 FPS. Project cars in the 70 's.


i havtn really dug that deep in to the issue. i just figured a new bios will drop shrotly as it always does. i have read that a lot of people with X99 specifically are having this issue..

im on 1 980Ti... i think the performance is great, it just looks and sounds better running 2 cards =)


----------



## PedroC1999

Is Furmark (V1.17) still a viable method of searching for artifacts? I find 3DMark boring, long and eye straining to spot artifacts


----------



## Methodical

I just rma'd my original 980ti card and noticed I can't adjust the voltage for this new card in MSI Afterburner (version 4.2). Is EVGA disabling the ability to adjust voltage when they send out replacement cards? Or can I now only access the voltage slider via Precision X. I removed and reinstalled all gpu drivers and MB software and still can't access the voltage. Anyone else have this issue before with an RMA card?

BIOS: 84.00.32.00.94

Thanks...Al


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I just rma'd my original 980ti card and noticed I can't adjust the voltage for this new card in MSI Afterburner (version 4.2). Is EVGA disabling the ability to adjust voltage when they send out replacement cards? Or can I now only access the voltage slider via Precision X. I removed and reinstalled all gpu drivers and MB software and still can't access the voltage. Anyone else have this issue before with an RMA card?
> 
> BIOS: 84.00.32.00.94
> 
> Thanks...Al


it seems that evga has it own method to adjust voltage for their cards. why dont you just use evga px to oc and leave msi ab to use osd function?


----------



## duckyboy

Hey, i know it's just a bunch of rumours right now, but I want some of your opinions, get another 980 ti strix for sli or wait for the next gen cards?
I got a deal right now to get a 20 day used 980 ti strix for 600CAD from a friend which is = to 426 USD


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckyboy*
> 
> Hey, i know it's just a bunch of rumours right now, but I want some of your opinions, get another 980 ti strix for sli or wait for the next gen cards?
> I got a deal right now to get a 20 day used 980 ti strix for 600CAD from a friend which is = to 426 USD


If you can trust the seller I would get it. The Pascal replacement for the 980TI will not be till July/2016 or later. IMO. I think that the 980TI will hold its value well enough that you will not get hurt on the resale.

Also, you get 6 months or so of MAX gaming bliss.

Go for it. I would.


----------



## Hardrock

RE: my SLI issue, Reloaded drivers and SLI started working and the performance is great !

BF4, @ 4320 x 2560 ultra 150 FPS.

Starwars Battlefront , @ 4320 x 2560 Maxed out just under 90 FPS.

980 Ti Classified SLI - booya

GPU scaling / usage is good


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> I just rma'd my original 980ti card and noticed I can't adjust the voltage for this new card in MSI Afterburner (version 4.2). Is EVGA disabling the ability to adjust voltage when they send out replacement cards? Or can I now only access the voltage slider via Precision X. I removed and reinstalled all gpu drivers and MB software and still can't access the voltage. Anyone else have this issue before with an RMA card?
> 
> BIOS: 84.00.32.00.94
> 
> Thanks...Al


Update: I had to unlock voltage control in the settings menu.


----------



## sblantipodi

latest 361.75 drivers fixed the high idle temp and power usage on my rig.
nice one nvidia


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> latest 361.75 drivers fixed the high idle temp and power usage on my rig.
> nice one nvidia


Well that's nice, didn't even know for that bug... it went from 101-105W to 88-92W idle, from 50°c idle to 42°c idle on GPU. But... here is new bug... I have Eject Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 ti under safely remove hardware


----------



## looniam

^ that appears to be a "feature" for thunderbolt; ejecting just resets the driver.

however i found this to be really damn funny:
Quote:


> after turning the pc to flames, the gpu ejects itself like a fighter pilot before the final crash


----------



## Owhora

I bought two cards, G1 and Xtreme because I am curious to see which one is better. HOWEVER, I somehow got the literally gold chips!









G1 - ASIC 81.9% (!!!)
Stock Bio: Stable - 1552/7012 or 1519/8002, power limit: 100%, zero vcore, auto fan, 68°C.
Modded Bio (V4): Stable - 1539/8002, power limit: 100%, zero vcore, auto fan, 67°C.


Stock

Modded - V4


Xtreme - ASIC 78.8%
Stock bio: Stable - 1580/8022, power limit: 100%, zero vcore, auto fan, around 59°C
Modded bio: Stable - 1595/8011, power limit: 100%, zero vcore, auto fan, around 55°C ---- Almost 1600 MHZ!!!!

It looks like that I will keep Xtreme one and return G1 this Friday. (unless you want this perfect G1, please pm me.







)

Guys, How much do you think this *gold G1* is worth??


----------



## Alpina 7

So i just downloaded the new driver update for my GTX 980 TI... and it seems to be idling low temps and power usage again. But what the heck is this? Both OC Guru and Afterburner show the same numbers... whats going on with this guys ? look how everything is moving up and down?


----------



## DADDYDC650

Finished cleaning and messing with my rig. Next stop, Pascal!


----------



## funfordcobra

$689-699 unless you are trying to scam someone. I wouldn't say its golden either. Its about normal. Asic% is nonsense on Maxwell. My cards score higher with less overclock and they are reference. Only difference is they are W/c. They are 70% asic.


----------



## Alpina 7

So i just downloaded the new driver update for my GTX 980 TI... and it seems to be idling low temps and power usage again. But what the heck is this? Both OC Guru and Afterburner show the same numbers... whats going on with this guys ?my
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> $689-699 unless you are trying to scam someone. I wouldn't say its golden either. Its about normal. Asic% is nonsense on Maxwell. My cards score higher with less overclock and they are reference. Only difference is they are W/c. They are 70% asic.


i agree.. im 69% ASIC on my 980Ti G1 and im able to get 1511Mhz/ 8000 Memory... with stock bois:thumb:


----------



## funfordcobra

Yeaz 1500-1550 is great


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So i just downloaded the new driver update for my GTX 980 TI... and it seems to be idling low temps and power usage again. But what the heck is this? Both OC Guru and Afterburner show the same numbers... whats going on with this guys ?my
> i agree.. im 69% ASIC on my 980Ti G1 and im able to get 1511Mhz/ 8000 Memory... with stock bois:thumb:


same here i havea gigabyte g1, custom bios, 1532 core 8000 vram 24/7 69% ASIC. never downclocks, i use aggressive fan profile built into the custom bios so no overclocking software is ever needed, and it never breaks 55 celsius. love the cooling on this g1, thing is impressive as hell. fans are damn near silent at 80% as well, #hatahsgonhate


----------



## Glottis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> latest 361.75 drivers fixed the high idle temp and power usage on my rig.
> nice one nvidia


yes it does, finally, no more using outdated drivers for me


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glottis*
> 
> yes it does, finally, no more using outdated drivers for me


hope that they will not break it again in the next driver releases.


----------



## Kenji

Ok so I hopefully should be a new 980Ti owner on Monday out of these cards: https://www.pccasegear.com/category/193_1766/graphics-cards/geforce-gtx-980-ti

What would be my best bet for value for money. So far I am looking at the Strix mainly. But if there is anything special about the others it would be good to know.


----------



## sblantipodi

I have two EVGA GTX980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+, the top card goes up to 83c than it starts throttle temp, by a little but it thottle about 40MHz or so.

Can you suggest a good custom fan curve for my card?
I'm not interested in running card at lowest temp possible,
I'm interested in running the card at the lowest possible noise but without having any frequency throttling.

Thanks.


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> So i just downloaded the new driver update for my GTX 980 TI... and it seems to be idling low temps and power usage again. But what the heck is this? Both OC Guru and Afterburner show the same numbers... whats going on with this guys ? look how everything is moving up and down?


There must be something wrong at your side, mine runs without spikes...


----------



## Mads1

just downloaded latest driver and my idle clocks gone from 135mhz to 405mhz at idle.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Well that's nice, didn't even know for that bug... it went from 101-105W to 88-92W idle, from 50°c idle to 42°c idle on GPU. But... here is new bug... I have Eject Nvidia Geforce GTX 980 ti under safely remove hardware


I know that most people here don't even noticed this bug but I have fighted a lot to get it fixed


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> same here i havea gigabyte g1, custom bios, 1532 core 8000 vram 24/7 69% ASIC. never downclocks, i use aggressive fan profile built into the custom bios so no overclocking software is ever needed, and it never breaks 55 celsius. love the cooling on this g1, thing is impressive as hell. fans are damn near silent at 80% as well, #hatahsgonhate


the new driver fixed it!! download it man


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> There must be something wrong at your side, mine runs without spikes...


i got it fixed. i had a program running in the background. good to go now


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenji*
> 
> Ok so I hopefully should be a new 980Ti owner on Monday out of these cards: https://www.pccasegear.com/category/193_1766/graphics-cards/geforce-gtx-980-ti
> 
> What would be my best bet for value for money. So far I am looking at the Strix mainly. But if there is anything special about the others it would be good to know.


If you intend to overclock with voltage DO NOT get the STRIX or MATRIX from ASUS. They are both locked to 1.21 volts unless you do some physical mods to it. No software/bios mods will do it. You are strictly playing the lottery with those cards.


----------



## Kenji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> If you intend to overclock with voltage DO NOT get the STRIX or MATRIX from ASUS. They are both locked to 1.21 volts unless you do some physical mods to it. No software/bios mods will do it. You are strictly playing the lottery with those cards.


Is there one you would recommend? The Strix has the highest boost clock how easily attainable is this on the other cards?


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenji*
> 
> Is tgere one you would recommend? Thr Strix has tge jighest boost clock how easily attaiable is this on the other cards?


It seems like the people on the forum generally say that the gigabyte xtreme is a great overclocker with fairly easier time to reach 1500 on the core and very quite. But let someone else comment that has the cards, or go onto the official forum on overclock.net to view the general OC that people are getting.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+, the top card goes up to 83c than it starts throttle temp, by a little but it thottle about 40MHz or so.
> 
> Can you suggest a good custom fan curve for my card?
> I'm not interested in running card at lowest temp possible,
> *I'm interested in running the card at the lowest possible noise but without having any frequency throttling.*
> 
> Thanks.


i honestly believe you will have one or the other but not both unless you get a kraken G10 (or two).

the best i believe i can suggest is run the fans @100% and lower the speed as you play to find the sweet spot for you.


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have two EVGA GTX980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+, the top card goes up to 83c than it starts throttle temp, by a little but it thottle about 40MHz or so.
> 
> Can you suggest a good custom fan curve for my card?
> I'm not interested in running card at lowest temp possible,
> I'm interested in running the card at the lowest possible noise but without having any frequency throttling.
> 
> Thanks.


For gaming I would just set them at 80-100%. Those temps indicate you have had airflow and also no space between your cards.


----------



## Lays

Anyone know how to fix this?

I flashed a BIOS on my Ln2 mode switch on my 980 TI Matrix, but it screwed stuff up in the process. I used the correct BIOS according to the thread on HWBOT, the Samsung Ln2 BIOS "Elmor" released. ( The card has Samsung on it)

Did the same thing I always do before flashing, disable GPU in nvflash, then cmd prompt nvflash -6 BIOSNAME.rom and went through the prompts. Then restart re-enable card etc.

Now the card is throwing up loads of issues, no display output on boot, so no BIOS splash screen etc. Once I get to windows it will load NV Driver and give display output, but GPU Tweak 2 was giving me an error saying "BIOS load fail" and not opening. I could wait ages and eventually get GPU Tweak 2 to open and benchmark & play games etc, but upon reboot, no display output at all. I'd have to go back to normal BIOS mode, boot up then power down, go back to Ln2 switch and boot up again.

I tried flashing back over the BIOS with a new one, but I get this error:



Tried everything I can think of, using GPU as secondary card, DOS, and 3 different BIOS for my card. I also tried using the "safe mode" button on the card, that re-flashes the STOCK BIOS, but that doesn't work either. It gives me a "recovery fail" error.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there someone who knows why afterburner retain my overclock even after reboot and even if I don't put the tick on "apply overclock at system startup" and even with afterburner closed?

The strange things is that it retain the overclock settings but not the Dan curve. Is this because I saved that profile as the first?


----------



## sblantipodi

Another questions. Please answer both.I'm trying to overclock to 1440MHz without any overvolt using 105% power target.
In gpuz I see vrel and SLI.

I suppose that sli is referred to the fact that I have sli enabled and vrel to reliability.
Is vrel something "to solve" or my oc can live with that limitation? What is the oc parameter to tweak to make vrel go away?

Thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Vrel just means nVidia Boost isn't increasing voltage automatically any more. nVidia Boost automatically changes voltage once temperature exceeds 62C, as long as your GPU isn't crashing above 62C you should be fine.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Vrel just means nVidia Boost isn't increasing voltage automatically any more. nVidia Boost automatically changes voltage once temperature exceeds 62C, as long as your GPU isn't crashing above 62C you should be fine.


you have always an answer, your presence in this thread is precious.







thanks.

do you have any experience with MSI Afterburner?
It seems that it retain my overclock even when the app is closed, even if I don't put the tick to apply overclock at startup,
is this normal since I saved the profile?
It's good that it retain the overclock, I like it but I don't like that it retain the overclock but not the fan curve.

Another question please.
What about RAM overclock? Does RAM overclock brings some visible performacne improvements? Should I OC the RAM too?


----------



## looniam

click USER instead of AUTO to enable your custom fan curve. the profile will remain active until you click on default. but are you saying its still is going after a reboot?

personally i don't OC vram unless benching. though at higher resolutions it can benefit. if you don't need to back down your core speed (too much) - go for it.

Edit:
sorry lays, im' needing sleep too much help you ATM.

however, with the latest joe dirt's nvflash - no need to go through all that - just drag the bios in nvflash.exe in window explorer and you're good to go.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> click USER instead of AUTO to enable your custom fan curve. the profile will remain active until you click on default. but are you saying its still is going after a reboot?
> 
> personally i don't OC vram unless benching. though at higher resolutions it can benefit. if you don't need to back down your core speed (too much) - go for it.
> 
> Edit:
> sorry lays, im' needing sleep too much help you ATM.
> 
> however, with the latest joe dirt's nvflash - no need to go through all that - just drag the bios in nvflash.exe in window explorer and you're good to go.


Tried it, same error. Literally tried everything I can possibly think of.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> click USER instead of AUTO to enable your custom fan curve. the profile will remain active until you click on default. but are you saying its still is going after a reboot?
> 
> personally i don't OC vram unless benching. though at higher resolutions it can benefit. if you don't need to back down your core speed (too much) - go for it.
> 
> Edit:
> sorry lays, im' needing sleep too much help you ATM.
> 
> however, with the latest joe dirt's nvflash - no need to go through all that - just drag the bios in nvflash.exe in window explorer and you're good to go.


custom fan curve works ok, but only with afterburner started and yes, my overclock still there also if I close afterburner and I reboot the PC.
is this normal?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> I flashed a BIOS on my Ln2 mode switch on my 980 TI Matrix, but it screwed stuff up in the process. I used the correct BIOS according to the thread on HWBOT, the Samsung Ln2 BIOS "Elmor" released. ( The card has Samsung on it)
> 
> Did the same thing I always do before flashing, disable GPU in nvflash, then cmd prompt nvflash -6 BIOSNAME.rom and went through the prompts. Then restart re-enable card etc.
> 
> Now the card is throwing up loads of issues, no display output on boot, so no BIOS splash screen etc. Once I get to windows it will load NV Driver and give display output, but GPU Tweak 2 was giving me an error saying "BIOS load fail" and not opening. I could wait ages and eventually get GPU Tweak 2 to open and benchmark & play games etc, but upon reboot, no display output at all. I'd have to go back to normal BIOS mode, boot up then power down, go back to Ln2 switch and boot up again.
> 
> I tried flashing back over the BIOS with a new one, but I get this error:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried everything I can think of, using GPU as secondary card, DOS, and 3 different BIOS for my card. I also tried using the "safe mode" button on the card, that re-flashes the STOCK BIOS, but that doesn't work either. It gives me a "recovery fail" error.


wish I could help but this is exactally why I leave the bios stock. A 2% overclock gain and 2% fps gain just isn't worth bricking a card.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> you have always an answer, your presence in this thread is precious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks.
> 
> do you have any experience with MSI Afterburner?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It seems that it retain my overclock even when the app is closed, even if I don't put the tick to apply overclock at startup,
> is this normal since I saved the profile?
> It's good that it retain the overclock, I like it but I don't like that it retain the overclock but not the fan curve.
> 
> Another question please.
> What about RAM overclock? Does RAM overclock brings some visible performacne improvements? Should I OC the RAM too?


I used to use MSI Afterburner, but switched to EVGA Precision X cause I prefer the interface. MSI Afterburner should retain the OC until either: the display driver crashes or the MSI service is prevented from starting when restarting Windows.

Profiles are useful, and you can set "2D" and "3D" profiles to be used when apps are opened. Saving the profile won't result in Afterburner auto setting the GPU overclock unless you specify the profile in the "2D" and "3D" settings. The fan curve is a bit weird, you have to enable "Custom Fan Curve" in the settings to use that, and set the fan mode to "Auto".

Overclocking VRAM is useful for higher resolutions, but also has a very minor boost (1%~2%) even at 1080p. Basically, unless you're running 4K, focus on the core clock first, then set the VRAM clock at the end.


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> wish I could help but this is exactally why I leave the bios stock. A 2% overclock gain and 2% fps gain just isn't worth bricking a card.


The card isn't bricked, it has 2 BIOS. Only the Ln2 BIOS is messed up. Unfortunately the Ln2 mode is the one that unlocks all the features in GPUTweak, like completely unlocked voltage









I care about every ounce of performance I can get, trying to get into the top 20 of the USA on hwbot.org is difficult


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I used to use MSI Afterburner, but switched to EVGA Precision X cause I prefer the interface. MSI Afterburner should retain the OC until either: the display driver crashes or the MSI service is prevented from starting when restarting Windows.
> 
> Profiles are useful, and you can set "2D" and "3D" profiles to be used when apps are opened. Saving the profile won't result in Afterburner auto setting the GPU overclock unless you specify the profile in the "2D" and "3D" settings. The fan curve is a bit weird, you have to enable "Custom Fan Curve" in the settings to use that, and set the fan mode to "Auto".
> 
> Overclocking VRAM is useful for higher resolutions, but also has a very minor boost (1%~2%) even at 1080p. Basically, unless you're running 4K, focus on the core clock first, then set the VRAM clock at the end.


Generally I play with in 4K DSR so I should try memory oc.
I know that overclocking ram is tricky and few remunerative, so I don't know, probably I will leave the ram as it is.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Welp got back into the PC gaming world after almost 8 year break and picked myself up 2ea MSI 980TI 6G in SLI. Gonna try and keep up with this thread, I debated between the Gigabyte G1 and these after a lot of users talking about coil whine I went with the MSI even tho I love the look of the cooler on the gigabyte.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I noticed you're running 980Ti 6G in SLI in the other thread,but I didn't wanna mess that thread up with off topic. I have one 980Ti 6G and considering SLI but I'm worried about the temps. How is your top card in terms of max temperature during games? I'm also running 1440p/144hz so your results will be very valuable for me.


----------



## funfordcobra

If you don't have a pcie space between your cards they will run hotter than 90% of users liking. The top card will most definitely tempature throttle.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> If you don't have a pcie space between your cards they will run hotter than 90% of users liking. The top card will most definitely tempature throttle.


I do.


----------



## funfordcobra

Then in my experience they should be OK. Mine ran at about 70c at 99% useage with people airflow and fan curve.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Then in my experience they should be OK. Mine ran at about 70c at 99% useage with *people airflow* and fan curve.


what'd you do,get you whole family to blow at it? haha.
jk.


----------



## funfordcobra

Actually I cut 6 ports on the side of my case and put x6 70 cfm fans. So you're not that far off lol.



You can kinda see them here but in the end it was still too hot for me and I went w/c.



Then decided that case wasn't optimal for rads then switched again lol..



It truly never ends..


----------



## Mrip541

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the 1228 is the _minimum_ boost speed.
> 
> depending on ASIC, voltage, bios, temp and power target - it will go further.
> 
> so yeah, welcome to gpu boost 2.0


Woooowwww I just assumed it was a glitch.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix this?
> 
> I flashed a BIOS on my Ln2 mode switch on my 980 TI Matrix, but it screwed stuff up in the process. I used the correct BIOS according to the thread on HWBOT, the Samsung Ln2 BIOS "Elmor" released. ( The card has Samsung on it)
> 
> Did the same thing I always do before flashing, disable GPU in nvflash, then cmd prompt nvflash -6 BIOSNAME.rom and went through the prompts. Then restart re-enable card etc.
> 
> Now the card is throwing up loads of issues, no display output on boot, so no BIOS splash screen etc. Once I get to windows it will load NV Driver and give display output, but GPU Tweak 2 was giving me an error saying "BIOS load fail" and not opening. I could wait ages and eventually get GPU Tweak 2 to open and benchmark & play games etc, but upon reboot, no display output at all. I'd have to go back to normal BIOS mode, boot up then power down, go back to Ln2 switch and boot up again.
> 
> I tried flashing back over the BIOS with a new one, but I get this error:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried everything I can think of, using GPU as secondary card, DOS, and 3 different BIOS for my card. I also tried using the "safe mode" button on the card, that re-flashes the STOCK BIOS, but that doesn't work either. It gives me a "recovery fail" error.


Make sure not to contact ASUS or it will void their warranty. I contacted them about reapplying their thermal paste, (really wanted to know if I can buy a waterblock) and they said changing anything to the product will void your warranty. Try the various -4 -5 -6 commands on nvflash. Also make sure you are using all the stock bios. But it kinda sounds like its software, so try a system restore.


----------



## cyph3rz

*The Division Beta PC Maxed Out GTX 980 TI FPS Performance Test 6700k*


----------



## funfordcobra

Doesn't look smmoth at all.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lays*
> 
> Tried it, same error. Literally tried everything I can possibly think of.


would that include using the "--protectoff" switch?

if you haven't, try saving the "stock" bios and use that to flash the LN2.

sorry if i am sending you on a wild goose chase, i just haven't had much issue with nvflash aside from syntax errors.


----------



## fasttracker440

Thought I would post some pics for reference on the size difference between a EVGA 980 ti sc and a classified I also threw in a 580 for lolz.


----------



## ratzofftoya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Besides my question above (reasonable overclocks for reference cards under water), I'm also a little confused about the memory clock. In Precision X, mine is shown as around 3000 per card, while everything else I see says that these are supposed to be 7000 or so.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> What sort of overclocks should I expect/aim for with three-way SLI reference 980 Tis under water? I'm using ECGA precision and basically can only kick up the core clock by 200 mhz, with no memory overlocking, before getting crashes and bad glitching in Unigine. Note, I am not overvolting or increasing the power target. Also not using kboost, as i have no idea what that is.


Anyone able to provide some insight as to these questions? Thanks!


----------



## Lays

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> would that include using the "--protectoff" switch?
> 
> if you haven't, try saving the "stock" bios and use that to flash the LN2.
> 
> sorry if i am sending you on a wild goose chase, i just haven't had much issue with nvflash aside from syntax errors.


Yes of course.

Tried everything except what this guy just linked me to try on here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/410#post_24744357


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all, I noticed that the witcher 3 at 4k is the only game that pushes most watt from my wall.

Cards are really punished with that game.
I set power target to 105%,
frequency to 1410MHz,
VRAM to 3900MHz.
No overvolt.

At 1410MHz I noticed that sometimes I have some graphics corruption during game, textures that became black or red.
At 1400MHz graphics corruptions are solved.

What should I do to push clock further?
Should I overvolt?
If yes what is a decent overvolt for a SLI of ACX 2.0+ cards?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> Anyone able to provide some insight as to these questions? Thanks!


if you are under water push the power sliders to max as it will allow the cards to achieve max boost

my 980ti G1 under water automatically boosts to 1400 with 110% power limit

as for vram if you are not oc'ing on precision it should show up as 3500 ( its 3500 x 2 for effective memory speeds)


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> if you are under water push the power sliders to max as it will allow the cards to achieve max boost
> 
> my 980ti G1 under water automatically boosts to 1400 with 110% power limit
> 
> as for vram if you are not oc'ing on precision it should show up as 3500 ( its 3500 x 2 for effective memory speeds)


I'm on air and I'm using 110% power target now. It seems to help a bit sustaining 1410MHz/3900MHz without volt adjustment.


----------



## sblantipodi

Is there a good guy that can explain me the relation between power limit and voltage?
Suppose that I add 100mv to my card, will this increase the power limit?

If not. Why overvolting if the limit can me reached either with stock voltages?

I have the power target set to 110% but with the witcher 3 at 1400MHz sometimes I hit the power limit.
Please enlighten me.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm on air and I'm using 110% power target now. It seems to help a bit sustaining 1410MHz/3900MHz without volt adjustment.


voltage doesnt play nice with maxwell

the maxwell architecture requires a mix of good temps/power limit

my g1 comes with 139% power limit by stock so i dont have a issue there

maybe your card is thermal throttling

what are the temps like?


----------



## looniam

the rule of thumb is core speed increase is a linear power increase whereas voltage is an exponential increase:

ie a 15% core clock is ~15% power while a 15% voltage would be ~17.25% (15%^2).


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all, I noticed that the witcher 3 at 4k is the only game that pushes most watt from my wall.
> 
> Cards are really punished with that game.
> I set power target to 105%,
> frequency to 1410MHz,
> VRAM to 3900MHz.
> No overvolt.
> 
> At 1410MHz I noticed that sometimes I have some graphics corruption during game, textures that became black or red.
> At 1400MHz graphics corruptions are solved.
> 
> What should I do to push clock further?
> Should I overvolt?
> If yes what is a decent overvolt for a SLI of ACX 2.0+ cards?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2980

Ask for a new bios here, Mr.Dark will hook you up and your card should be maxed out with it


----------



## jasongenovaxx

Hey guys. It's my first time owning a high end graphics card. Is there a good beginner-friendly guide on how to overclock and update BIOS? Thank you very much.

This is my card:
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+, Whisper Silent Cooling w/ Free Installed Backplate Graphics Card 06G-P4-4995-KR


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> voltage doesnt play nice with maxwell
> 
> the maxwell architecture requires a mix of good temps/power limit
> 
> my g1 comes with 139% power limit by stock so i dont have a issue there
> 
> maybe your card is thermal throttling
> 
> what are the temps like?


75c the top card, 65c the bottom one.
I have a custom fan curve and my acx2.0+ works a lot to maintain the top card at 75c, up to 92%.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/2980
> 
> Ask for a new bios here, Mr.Dark will hook you up and your card should be maxed out with it


Before asking for a BIOS I would like to understand what is the correct settings for my card. I suppose that non all cards are equal and BIOS should be customised based on the specific card requirements.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasongenovaxx*
> 
> Hey guys. It's my first time owning a high end graphics card. Is there a good beginner-friendly guide on how to overclock and update BIOS? Thank you very much.
> 
> This is my card:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+, Whisper Silent Cooling w/ Free Installed Backplate Graphics Card 06G-P4-4995-KR


no need to update bios. as for the oc,just download afterburner and start turning up the mhz slider little by little. that's it. you can turn up the fan speed and power limit sliders too not to get any throttling. don't bother stressing with benchmarks,that'sa waste of time and electricity. games will stress it better.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

And that what MR.Dark does, you upload your bios from your card and he removes limitations on it, disables boost and whatever else you like.


----------



## jasongenovaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> no need to update bios. as for the oc,just download afterburner and start turning up the mhz slider little by little. that's it. you can turn up the fan speed and power limit sliders too not to get any throttling. don't bother stressing with benchmarks,that'sa waste of time and electricity. games will stress it better.


Is there like an indicator that I'm hitting the limits?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasongenovaxx*
> 
> Is there like an indicator that I'm hitting the limits?


card downclocking.


----------



## Leopard2lx

Is there a custom BIOS is can flash for my MSI 980ti Gaming? I just need the Power limit increased. I didn't see anything in the OP.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leopard2lx*
> 
> Is there a custom BIOS is can flash for my MSI 980ti Gaming? I just need the Power limit increased. I didn't see anything in the OP.


Go here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## zednor

Guys is it normal for a 980ti to idle at 135 core and 405 memory?I think it was 135/203 before i changed drivers.Does your cards stay at that frequency on idle?


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Guys is it normal for a 980ti to idle at 135 core and 405 memory?I think it was 135/203 before i changed drivers.Does your cards stay at that frequency on idle?


that's correct.


----------



## zednor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> that's correct.


Do you mean that yours also stays at 135/405? I read in some review thats its supposed to stay on 135/203 thats why i ask


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Do you mean that yours also stays at 135/405? I read in some review thats its supposed to stay on 135/203 thats why i ask


Yes it's normal,i have a G1 that idles the same it's safe.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> Yes it's normal,i have a G1 that idles the same it's safe.


i can confirm. after the new update mine idles the same


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Guys is it normal for a 980ti to idle at 135 core and 405 memory?I think it was 135/203 before i changed drivers.Does your cards stay at that frequency on idle?


It depends how the program reads the speed


----------



## fasttracker440

I have been trying to copy my bios from my classy I have latest version of gpuz 0.8.6 but it spits a error that bios reading not supported on this device any tricks to get past this?


----------



## zednor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> It depends how the program reads the speed


Using the same software too.It just stays at 405 instead of 203 and i do not know why it changed if it really did


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Using the same software too.It just stays at 405 instead of 203 and i do not know why it changed if it really did


i use MSI also, that's a decent idle could be a background Process going. I wouldn't worry to much about it Cards differ by the hand full, if your temps hit 50-60c idle WORRY. As I said its fine could be a background app.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Using the same software too.It just stays at 405 instead of 203 and i do not know why it changed if it really did


i'll give an educated guess and say the driver is causing the difference in the power state (pstate). looking at my bios the clock speed is the same but ddr is different between P08 and P05. i wouldn't be surprised if its from them "fixing" the pstates for SLI/ multi monitor set ups.

fix one thing break other(s)

its truly nothing to worry about except having OCD.


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Do you mean that yours also stays at 135/405? I read in some review thats its supposed to stay on 135/203 thats why i ask


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll give an educated guess and say the driver is causing the difference in the power state (pstate). looking at my bios the clock speed is the same but ddr is different between P08 and P05. i wouldn't be surprised if its from them "fixing" the pstates for SLI/ multi monitor set ups.


eh, msi reads it differently, but the speed is the same.
for example: afterburner shows my vram running 3505MHz is games, GPU-Z is showing my vram is running 1753MHz. The effective speed is 7010MHz.
same as right now afterburner is showing 405MHz on my vram in idle but GPU-Z is showing 202.5MHz at the same time.
afterburner multiplies by two,gpu-z multiplies by four. in both cases your memory is running 810MHz actually, not 405 or 203.


----------



## TieT

I replaced my triple sli setup (gtx580's)

And i must say, I'm impressed
The raw power of this thing is nuts...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> eh, msi reads it differently, but the speed is the same.
> for example: afterburner shows my vram running 3505MHz is games, GPU-Z is showing my vram is running 1753MHz. The effective speed is 7010MHz.
> same as right now afterburner is showing 405MHz on my vram in idle but GPU-Z is showing 202.5MHz at the same time.
> afterburner multiplies by two,gpu-z multiplies by four. in both cases your memory is running 810MHz actually, not 405 or 203.


ah, thanks i missed that detail AB vs GPU-Z

shame on me.


----------



## voidfahrenheit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> eh, msi reads it differently, but the speed is the same.
> for example: afterburner shows my vram running 3505MHz is games, GPU-Z is showing my vram is running 1753MHz. The effective speed is 7010MHz.
> same as right now afterburner is showing 405MHz on my vram in idle but GPU-Z is showing 202.5MHz at the same time.
> afterburner multiplies by two,gpu-z multiplies by four. in both cases your memory is running 810MHz actually, not 405 or 203.


THANKS klocek for the info. i will keep that in mind also. afterburn x 2 always


----------



## zednor

Just checked it on GPU-Z and it says 405mhz there too.I even reverted drivers and it wont change...I did not install anything different for a background app to run so i dont really know why it happened...It still stays at 30c idle but it is kinda weird....


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Just checked it on GPU-Z and it says 405mhz there too.I even reverted drivers and it wont change...I did not install anything different for a background app to run so i dont really know why it happened...It still stays at 30c idle but it is kinda weird....


what does afterburner show? is that a new gpu-z version?
mine shows 405MHz too from time to time, your PC won't be at idle clock all the time even it seems to be doing nothing. try checking the minimum reading.


----------



## zednor

GPU-Z 0.8.6 still 135/405 at minimum and afterburner is the same.The thing is weird because it just happened suddenly.I virus checked in case sth is using it but it only shows memory controller load 3%.I also checked and for some reason it stays in P8 power state and it never goes to P12


----------



## Boogdieb

Quick question, I have the Evga 980ti SC oced to 1400mhz. I noticed while playing Rise of the Tomb Raider that my temp reaches 72-70c and somewhere around there my boost clocks drops from 1400mhz to around 1387mhz. Not a huge drop really but is this type of throttling normal for these cards? Should I be trying to keep it cooler? 72c don't seem very hot.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Quick question, I have the Evga 980ti SC oced to 1400mhz. I noticed while playing Rise of the Tomb Raider that my temp reaches 72-70c and somewhere around there my boost clocks drops from 1400mhz to around 1387mhz. Not a huge drop really but is this type of throttling normal for these cards? Should I be trying to keep it cooler? 72c don't seem very hot.


yes that's normal. you can read here how to get rid of that :
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

pay attention specifically to the *Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users need* spoiler (yeah, you need to translate the page . .)


----------



## Klocek001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boogdieb*
> 
> Quick question, I have the Evga 980ti SC oced to 1400mhz. I noticed while playing Rise of the Tomb Raider that my temp reaches 72-70c and somewhere around there my boost clocks drops from 1400mhz to around 1387mhz. Not a huge drop really but is this type of throttling normal for these cards? Should I be trying to keep it cooler? 72c don't seem very hot.


yes it is normal and what you can do is to keep it cooler, otherwise it'll drop by 13MHz every few degrees. that's just maxwell's turbo boost works.


----------



## sblantipodi

Please answer a noob question.
I have a EVGA GTX980 SC+ ACX2.0+ SLI.

I'm running those cards at 1400MHz/7600MHz with 110% power limit without any overvoltage.

I noticed that doing this put another 50-60W on the AC, this means that my cards goes from a TDP of 250W to 280W.
280W on a single card is a crazy wattage, should I ruin the cards by extending the power limit to 110% and making this cards use up to 280W?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Please answer a noob question.
> I have a EVGA GTX980 SC+ ACX2.0+ SLI.
> 
> I'm running those cards at 1400MHz/7600MHz with 110% power limit without any overvoltage.
> 
> I noticed that doing this put another 50-60W on the AC, this means that my cards goes from a TDP of 250W to 280W.
> 280W on a single card is a crazy wattage, should I ruin the cards by extending the power limit to 110% and making this cards use up to 280W?


You aint ruining no cards, they're fine

These cards can easily pull 480+ watts each when overclocked


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You aint ruining no cards, they're fine
> 
> These cards can easily pull 480+ watts each when overclocked


ok, thanks.


----------



## Lays

Managed to fix the BIOS.

Turns out when I shorted the Ln2 contacts to enable the BIOS, it didn't bridge them properly and it wore off over time. I redid the short and it finally let me flash a BIOS and use the card properly again.


----------



## ghostrider85

Does the 980 ti hybrid have higher than 110% power target?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Does the 980 ti hybrid have higher than 110% power target?


EVGA Hyrbid caps out at 110%

I had my BIOS modded to increase this to 150%


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> EVGA Hyrbid caps out at 110%
> 
> I had my BIOS modded to increase this to 150%


I thought i read somewhere that the hybrid can do 125% without mods


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> I thought i read somewhere that the hybrid can do 125% without mods


I have the second revision (.40 Stock BIOS) so maybe thats why


----------



## Horgen

Is a picture required here?
Got a Gigabyte Gaming G1 GTX 980Ti water cooled... Hoping to add another one soon.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horgen*
> 
> Is a picture required here?
> Got a Gigabyte Gaming G1 GTX 980Ti water cooled... Hoping to add another one soon.


Not trying to be rude but Picture required for what? To get your name on the list? What is that list for anyways? They give you freebies? I just don't see the point.


----------



## SperVxo

Hej, I got the MSi 980 Ti gaming and been runing it Stock for a while and 1080p, But now i tried the DSR in Divison 4k, And stock the card goes up above 80c.?

Should a card get that hot in 4k? I mean how the hell can i do SLI if one card goes to 80c? I know i can change fan speed, I set the fan to run 100% when hitting 80c, It went upp to 92% fan speed whit a temp for 76 c

Isnt that way to hot? I mean SLI i problably get 10c more on the card?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> EVGA Hyrbid caps out at 110%
> 
> I had my BIOS modded to increase this to 150%


at 110% with no overvolt this card goes up to 280-290W.

aren't you worried on increasing those power limit up to 150%?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> at 110% with no overvolt this card goes up to 280-290W.
> 
> aren't you worried on increasing those power limit up to 150%?


As I said, these cards are made to handle it. And the card will only use as much as it needs, on 1.45GHz and 8Ghz vRam, it is hovering around 130% (GPUz) I really need a KillAWatt


----------



## arielfall

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SperVxo*
> 
> Hej, I got the MSi 980 Ti gaming and been runing it Stock for a while and 1080p, But now i tried the DSR in Divison 4k, And stock the card goes up above 80c.?
> 
> Should a card get that hot in 4k? I mean how the hell can i do SLI if one card goes to 80c? I know i can change fan speed, I set the fan to run 100% when hitting 80c, It went upp to 92% fan speed whit a temp for 76 c
> 
> Isnt that way to hot? I mean SLI i problably get 10c more on the card?


Are you sure your fans are spinning?


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klocek001*
> 
> I noticed you're running 980Ti 6G in SLI in the other thread,but I didn't wanna mess that thread up with off topic. I have one 980Ti 6G and considering SLI but I'm worried about the temps. How is your top card in terms of max temperature during games? I'm also running 1440p/144hz so your results will be very valuable for me.


If you have room I got a hybrid as a top card paired with my 6G. The 6G gets to about 74c (default profile for fan) and the hybrid in the low 50's.


----------



## netxzero

a quick question. im using the 361.60 drivers. nothing's wrong i believe as i can play games normally as it should and is expected but when i checked msi AB and gpuz, there is a difference in the clocks and memory usage.

which is which? is this a driver problem or something else?


----------



## Horgen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Not trying to be rude but Picture required for what? To get your name on the list? What is that list for anyways? They give you freebies? I just don't see the point.


Some other lists like this required a picture of said product...


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Horgen*
> 
> Some other lists like this required a picture of said product...


Yeah, but what is the list for?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Yeah, but what is the list for?


To show off e-peens


----------



## max883

I now run my msi gtx 980 Ti at 1450.mhz at 1.13v ??

Max temp 65.c ?

Power target 120% using modded bios.


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> I now run my msi gtx 980 Ti at 1450.mhz at 1.13v ??
> 
> Max temp 65.c ?
> 
> Power target 120% using modded bios.


whats your fan speed tho? acheiving those temps


----------



## max883

Fann speed max is 52%. Dead silent ?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Fann speed max is 52%. Dead silent ?


WTH, how is that possible???? dude, can you help me with mine? mine be sounding like a jet is about to take off. I have a Gigabyte G1 windforce 980ti. I also have stock bios( idk how to check what version i have). I have never messed with it so therefore it is stock.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> As I said, these cards are made to handle it. And the card will only use as much as it needs, on 1.45GHz and 8Ghz vRam, it is hovering around 130% (GPUz) I really need a KillAWatt


130% means a lot but a lot of watt more than standard...
pretty huge increase in watt for a small increase of performance .


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> WTH, how is that possible???? dude, can you help me with mine? mine be sounding like a jet is about to take off. I have a Gigabyte G1 windforce 980ti. I also have stock bios( idk how to check what version i have). I have never messed with it so therefore it is stock.


I have the same card as you and sadly, same issue. at high speeds the fans sound like they were manufactured by Boeing... do you have them set on auto or what? on auto they are silent


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> I have the same card as you and sadly, same issue. at high speeds the fans sound like they were manufactured by Boeing... do you have them set on auto or what? on auto they are silent


Hey wussup man,nice meeting...... i lol'd at the manufacaturing of the fans lol. anyway, i never have them set at auto because i think of how the cpu set to auto tends to set the voltage higher than needed,plus i like to have it at a steady speed whatever i put it at. Silent? far from that my friend, maybe we need a modded bios or something, apparantly they are working.


----------



## blackend

I am planning to buy i7 5820k oc to 4.5 and gigabyte gtx 980 ti extream and use sliverstone sfx 600w gold.
will this power supply will be enough for this system?


----------



## Tamae

Hi everybody,

If somebody has the EVGA 980Ti Hydro Copper please share some pictures with the LEDS on! Such sexy card.


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> Hey wussup man,nice meeting...... i lol'd at the manufacaturing of the fans lol. anyway, i never have them set at auto because i think of how the cpu set to auto tends to set the voltage higher than needed,plus i like to have it at a steady speed whatever i put it at. Silent? far from that my friend, maybe we need a modded bios or something, apparantly they are working.


honestly, the main reason for me to go on water isn't because of the temps... even under full load for an hour i only hit around 64c on my 980Ti... its because of the quietness.... time to get a water block


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> honestly, the main reason for me to go on water isn't because of the temps... even under full load for an hour i only hit around 64c on my 980Ti... its because of the quietness.... time to get a water block


which one do we get for our cards tho? which WB?


----------



## DamselinDistres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackend*
> 
> I am planning to buy i7 5820k oc to 4.5 and gigabyte gtx 980 ti extream and use sliverstone sfx 600w gold.
> will this power supply will be enough for this system?


If you plan on giving the cpu more than 1.3v and ocing the gpu then I would get at least a 750watt . Some might say your fine but I had a 4930k and a 980ti that pulls in almost 1000 watts

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Some might say your fine but I had a 4930k and a 980ti that pulls in almost 1000 watts
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


Some might say you' re lying. And they're right!
I don't think blackend is going to use Ln2


----------



## cyph3rz

*The Division GTX Titan X Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## funfordcobra

Who cares about a test that's not on max setfings


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> If you plan on giving the cpu more than 1.3v and ocing the gpu then I would get at least a 750watt . Some might say your fine but I had a 4930k and a 980ti that pulls in almost 1000 watts
> 
> Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


No way dude, i have dual 980ti and it's not pulling nowhere near 850w


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> which one do we get for our cards tho? which WB?


these 2 my friend

https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-acetal-nickel
https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-nickel


----------



## sblantipodi

I noticed that MAD MAX is the game that pushes my cards hardware in terms of TDP.
4K maxed out.
Probably because it goes up to 120FPS in 4K and this pushes the cards hard.

I noticed that with thet game with a 110% power limit and a 1400MHz/7600MHz OC GPUz shows Pwr Limit from time to time.
Is this something tolerable or it will surely bring instability?


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> these 2 my friend
> 
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-acetal-nickel
> https://shop.ekwb.com/ek-fc980-gtx-ti-wf3-nickel


do you have a water loop?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> do you have a water loop?


on my cpu.. soon to be gpu..


----------



## Dry Bonez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> on my cpu.. soon to be gpu..


what do you have as a cooler? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 130% means a lot but a lot of watt more than standard...
> pretty huge increase in watt for a small increase of performance .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I noticed that MAD MAX is the game that pushes my cards hardware in terms of TDP.
> 4K maxed out.
> Probably because it goes up to 120FPS in 4K and this pushes the cards hard.
> 
> I noticed that with thet game with a 110% power limit and a 1400MHz/7600MHz OC GPUz shows Pwr Limit from time to time.
> Is this something tolerable or it will surely bring instability?


you seem pretty concerned with power usage, not that there is nothing wrong with that, but even *reference* PCBs and VRMs can handle quite a bit more and the blower design that can handle up to 350 watts w/custom coolers handling more (400+watts).

along w/gpu cooling the VRMs that are rated to 120c but degradation can happen ~90c. (if you put your hand on the back of the card w/o a backplate and its too hot to touch *STOP!*)

i'll stop throwing out specs to convince you i am confident at what i'm talking about.









assuming a case with proper air flow and allowing a little head room:

a single reference card/_blower_ can handle 330 watts.

a single reference PCB/VRMs _with AIB cooling_ 380 watts.

a _full coverage_ waterblock (single or SLI) the sky is the limit.


----------



## meangreenbean

Nothing special for me. Zotac 980 Ti AMP! Omega(68.5% ASIC) flashed with the AMP! Extreme BIOS. Boosts to 1404MHz, . 10 mins of Furmark stress 1440p fullscreen 8xAA doesn't inch above 65ºC @ 45% fan


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> As I said, these cards are made to handle it. And the card will only use as much as it needs, on 1.45GHz and 8Ghz vRam, it is hovering around 130% (GPUz) I really need a KillAWatt


Mind posting your EVGA Hybrid BIOS?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Mind posting your EVGA Hybrid BIOS?


Give me a few hours to get home and I'll send it


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Mind posting your EVGA Hybrid BIOS?


@DADDYDC650 Here you go









GM200-150.zip 194k .zip file


----------



## funfordcobra

Colorado blizzard load temps lol


----------



## Tekmo88

Quick question, My windforce light been off ever since I tried using OC guru2 even after a restart. I been trying to get it back on but no luck, anybody know what's up with it? Thanks


----------



## Lord of meat

Just in case anyone has this issue.
I was replacing fans in my case and had to unplug the gpu. after plugging it back in it had no signal. i used another card and signal was back. tried different machines and the card still didnt work. it would actually shut itselft off.
After about an hour of trying to figure out what happened i decided to go Martha Stewart on the card and ended up baking the card in the oven (voided the warranty before), and now it works better than even.
Score in valley (0aa ultra) was around the upper 3900 and now its almost 4100 (at 1440p res).
it was a last ditch effort but it worked....for now.

obviously dont do this!


----------



## cyph3rz

*Rise Of The Tomb Raider GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs GTX 970 Vs GTX 780 TI Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## truehighroller1

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Just in case anyone has this issue.
> I was replacing fans in my case and had to unplug the gpu. after plugging it back in it had no signal. i used another card and signal was back. tried different machines and the card still didnt work. it would actually shut itselft off.
> After about an hour of trying to figure out what happened i decided to go Martha Stewart on the card and ended up baking the card in the oven (voided the warranty before), and now it works better than even.
> Score in valley (0aa ultra) was around the upper 3900 and now its almost 4100 (at 1440p res).
> it was a last ditch effort but it worked....for now.
> 
> obviously dont do this!





So you think you broke a solder joint somewhere? I mean, the oven can get hot enough I suppose. I would think, I solder at like 610 F with the lower temp solder. Interesting indeed.


----------



## Lord of meat

I would assume that is the case, did the same to a nixe clock board 6 months ago and it worked (one bulb i ****ed up by soldering 2 connection).
Maybe i broke it a long time ago when i swapped the paste on the card and only yesterday it decided to let me know that.
i baked it at around 194c (google says its 381f) for 12-14 min before assembly.
it smelled but it wasn't strong.


----------



## looniam

martha stewart bad

rachel ray good


----------



## mus1mus

Any words on the MSI GTX 980TI OC? Good or to avoid?


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dry Bonez*
> 
> what do you have as a cooler? if you dont mind me asking.


1 EK predator 360... Soon to be 2... A 240mm reservoir and a GPU block.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Fann speed max is 52%. Dead silent ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> @DADDYDC650 Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GM200-150.zip 194k .zip file


Thanks bud. Running my cards at 1405Mhz/8Ghz using stock volts. They run nice and cool.


----------



## DaClownie

Curious if you guys could offer me some advice on which direction to go... I'm going to fit a 980 Ti into a Corsair Air 240, which has a very low height clearance for video cards. They say it's 5.5", but people installing cards in there have found it's probably closer to 5.25"...

I'm looking for the shortest PCB height possible while still offering a EKWB block for it and being a decent clocker... I know with the restrictions I'm putting out there, it may not be the best overclocking version on the list, but I just want to make it so the waterblocks aren't money poorly spent...

In your experience with the 980Ti... which is the lowest height board you've seen? This is PCB height only, disregard heatpipe and cooler overhang.

Thanks! Looking forward to joining your group in a couple weeks


----------



## BrawndoQC

Still waiting on my new shrouds, and will also do an optical drive cage delete.


----------



## nuniksais

I have a new buddy!


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrawndoQC*
> 
> Still waiting on my new shrouds, and will also do an optical drive cage delete.


Very nice setup! I love my Hybrid. I have the new shroud installed and the color scheme of your case will work perfect for them!


----------



## mukumi

Crap, my evga 980ti sc+ is starting to give me coil whine on Rise of the Tomb Raider :/

If I overvolt it could it help? :s

Ok, I set back power target limit on 105% and coil whine is gone. But lost some GPU boost due to that


----------



## Caos

Hello, you think of the Gigabyte Waterforce? I really like this card, I was watching Review, memories and vrm are refrigerated right?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

refrigirated ? Im pretty sure they are not


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> refrigirated ? Im pretty sure they are not


Obviously there is a language barrier here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> Hello, you think of the Gigabyte Waterforce? I really like this card, I was watching Review, memories and vrm are refrigerated right?


I do not believe the memory and vrm are cooler via the water cooler.


----------



## Caos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> Obviously there is a language barrier here.
> I do not believe the memory and vrm are cooler via the water cooler.


then it is not recommended? according Guru3d, if they are refrigerated

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_extreme_gaming_waterforce_review,10.html


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> then it is not recommended? according Guru3d, if they are refrigerated
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gigabyte_geforce_gtx_980_ti_extreme_gaming_waterforce_review,10.html


the card is a good card, i don't even think the evga hybrid has full coverage of the waterblock. If you want full coverage of a gigabyte 980 ti pick up a regular windforce and use EK's prefilled full coverage waterblock which works with their AIO Predator series. The 240 AIO (v1.1) and the 360 variant both have quick disconnects that the gpu block can connect to. It's more money but if you want a hassle free no fuss full coverage water block for your gpu, then that is your best bet. Also the waterforce cards use a terrible tubing I believe that doesn't flex very well and tends to bend however it wants vs the EVGA hybrid solution. You can also pick up any Reference design and buy the EVGA Hybrid cooler separate for it.

But essentially the only full coverage water cooled solution for these cards currently are from EKWB I believe.


----------



## ghostrider85

Nothing fancy. I wonder if i should flip the rear exhaust fan


----------



## Slap Dash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamae*
> 
> Hi everybody,
> 
> If somebody has the EVGA 980Ti Hydro Copper please share some pictures with the LEDS on! Such sexy card.


Will throw up some pictures soon as I get a chance.. Got two of these bad boys!


----------



## nuniksais

Hi,

Would just like to ask for some advice regarding the Gigabyte 980 Ti Xtreme.

The card has been with me 2 days and is all fine and dandy EXCEPT for the LED's! I cannot seem to change the colors using OC Guru II.

Here are the steps I did since getting the card:

1. Boot into safe mode
2. Run DDU and Shutdown
3. Remove previous card (R9 390X)
4. Install 980 Ti and boot up
5. Install Drivers (using the latest Hotfix from nvidia)
6. Install OC Guru II (ver. 1.96)

The fixes that I've tried are:

1. Re-install drivers
2. Turn off LED's in GeForce Experience
3. Re-install OC Guru II (also tried older versions)

Here are the scenarios that I keep encountering:

1. IF OC Guru installs correctly, the moment I mess around with the LED it immediately turns off all the LED's and won't turn on even after a restart
2. OC Guru II encounters the error "1628" failed installation

I have got it to work ONCE, and upon a restart I lose all LED's.

Is there any fix to this?

Thanks!


----------



## Tamae

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slap Dash*
> 
> Will throw up some pictures soon as I get a chance.. Got two of these bad boys!


Thanks mate. I want to see how the LED's look when turned on specifically. Looking forward!


----------



## Kenji

Im the new owner of a Gigabyte 980Ti Xtreme Gaming card. Without changing the voltage whats the general consensus on boosting the core and memory clock?

Cards ASIC is 76%


----------



## nuniksais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenji*
> 
> Im the new owner of a Gigabyte 980Ti Xtreme Gaming card. Without changing the voltage whats the general consensus on boosting the core and memory clock?
> 
> Cards ASIC is 76%


Hey man, just wanted to ask if you can change your led colors without any problems. Thanks!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Why dont u change the colors in geforce experience?


----------



## nuniksais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Why dont u change the colors in geforce experience?


Doesn't work at all. Just might have my card replaced.

OC Guru is a pain to work with.


----------



## Kenji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuniksais*
> 
> Hey man, just wanted to ask if you can change your led colors without any problems. Thanks!


Sure can no issues there.

Here are my Unigine Benchmarks:



It seems a bit low in comparison to other sites :/


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuniksais*
> 
> Doesn't work at all. Just might have my card replaced.
> 
> OC Guru is a pain to work with.


My card been the same also, I read on geforce forums that it's something to do with drivers. Gigabyte is the main target with this if I had a link I would put it here, I tried looking for it again I think it's closed are removed. It started to get a little crazy after about 20 post there.


----------



## nuniksais

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tekmo88*
> 
> My card been the same also, I read on geforce forums that it's something to do with drivers. Gigabyte is the main target with this if I had a link I would put it here, I tried looking for it again I think it's closed are removed. It started to get a little crazy after about 20 post there.


Did you get it to work?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kenji*
> 
> Im the new owner of a Gigabyte 980Ti Xtreme Gaming card. Without changing the voltage whats the general consensus on boosting the core and memory clock?
> 
> Cards ASIC is 76%


Mine is 73% and boosts at 1430Mhz stock 1.199v and [email protected] with everything maxed out.

But I can swore that I have seen it boost higher than 1455MHz with all sliders maxed out but nothing added on the clocks. I could be mistaken tho.









Best card ever owned!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Mine is 73% and boosts at 1430Mhz stock 1.199v and [email protected] with everything maxed out.
> 
> But I can swore that I have seen it boost higher than 1455MHz with all sliders maxed out but nothing added on the clocks. I could be mistaken tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best card ever owned!


Have you tried for a higher core clock?


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you tried for a higher core clock?


Yes. These cards are amazing! Original Post #10637 at Page 213.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> Yes. These cards are amazing! Original Post #10637 at Page 213.


You have 777 posts. Now, go buy a lottery ticket, tear through town at 120MPH, and let us know what OC you're getting tonight


----------



## Tekmo88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nuniksais*
> 
> Did you get it to work?


Yes it's working fine now ran DDU an ccleaner Registry, Cleaned an working good.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Are any of the GTX 980Ti cards binned at all ? Not sure wich of the AIO cooled cards would be the best one to go for.
Obviously lookin for the best overclocking cards, because the GTX 970 cant really handle 2560x1440 at a satisfactory FPS while AA is included, somethimes even having problems without AA

EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid
MSI GTX 980 Ti Seahawk
GIGABYTE GTX 980 Ti Waterforce

I belive they dont bin any of them, and choosing only based on looks I`d go for the EVGA, it`s also the cheapest of the three.
Also AIO only seems to add 50€ to the price compared to the aircooled cards, so it`s cheaper to buy an AIO card in the first place, rather then mounting the kraken G10 and whatever AIO of your choosing on them,


----------



## Alexious

Hi there, I'm thinking of buying a Zotac 980Ti AMP Edition to be coupled with my Palit 980Ti Super JetStream for an SLI configuration.

However, I've read conflicting reports - one review says that the GPU is loud even at idle, while another says the fans are actually turned off while idle. Can anyone who owns the card tell me which of these statements is true?


----------



## Narremans

Bought a Gugabyte G1 980ti, to replace a GTX970, really happy with it so far.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narremans*
> 
> Bought a Gugabyte G1 980ti, to replace a GTX970, really happy with it so far.


Good choice! My Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming after 60 months is kicking azz, rock solid 1520 on air on core, max temp in 1440p in Witcher 3 after couple of hours- 74/75.

Best card in terms of price-power I have ever bought


----------



## blurp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Good choice! My Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming after 60 months is kicking azz, rock solid 1520 on air on core, max temp in 1440p in Witcher 3 after couple of hours- 74/75.
> 
> Best card in terms of price-power I have ever bought


60 months ? You got an early access! ?


----------



## ghostrider85

Does modding the bios requires reinstallation of drivers? My cards can do more than 1500mhz but its hitting the power limit wall


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Does modding the bios requires reinstallation of drivers? My cards can do more than 1500mhz but its hitting the power limit wall


You do not need to reinstall drivers.


----------



## chronicfx

Thinking of overclocking my 980 Ti SLI setup. I know my msi 6g (bottom card) has trouble with memory because I had that one first before SLI. I was able to overclock it to ~ 1520 core, it would still downclock a few minutes into games to 1475 because of powerlimit. My memory was always more of an issue as it would have issues at +100 so in the end I have reverted the whole thing to stock a couple months back and bought an EVGA hybrid 980ti for top... haha overclocking issue solved (in my world). Now I wonder if I could overclock both cards to something moderate like 1450Mhz core and just leave the memory at stock. Is the stock memory speed going to hold it back at stock 7100Mhz??


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Thinking of overclocking my 980 Ti SLI setup. I know my msi 6g (bottom card) has trouble with memory because I had that one first before SLI. I was able to overclock it to ~ 1520 core, it would still downclock a few minutes into games to 1475 because of powerlimit. My memory was always more of an issue as it would have issues at +100 so in the end I have reverted the whole thing to stock a couple months back and bought an EVGA hybrid 980ti for top... haha overclocking issue solved (in my world). Now I wonder if I could overclock both cards to something moderate like 1450Mhz core and just leave the memory at stock. Is the stock memory speed going to hold it back at stock 7100Mhz??


Memory overclocking doesn't seem to make much of a difference until higher resolutions (4K+), and even then the impact seems to be minimal.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Memory overclocking doesn't seem to make much of a difference until higher resolutions (4K+), and even then the impact seems to be minimal.


Thanks! I may try to bring those cores up a bit and see what happens.

Results are in.. @Jpmboy you may have to show me how to apply for your heaven top 30 lol

1080p :



1440p:



Now for some rise of the tomb raider! Hopefully no crashing.


----------



## chronicfx

Looks like I need the stone walkway too.. I only have the save file and had to use snipping tool at that because it was tied to my hard drive







I will try again soon, but I am itching for some tomb raider action first. Clocks are 1468MHz steady with a very short drop to 1455Mhz somewhere in the middle of the benchmark test. 6700k at 4.9 and 3000Mhz 15-17-17-something XMP corsair ram.

@Jpmboy


----------



## james41382

I have a Zotac 980Ti reference card with EK Titan X Original CSQ block and matching back plate. Performance is average for reference. Currently I run it at 1450MHz core and 3900MHz memory at 1.243V with temperature ranging from 40°C to 50°C depending on ambient and it's solid. I've had it up to 1500/8000 with a modded BIOS for benching, but through various driver changes it just wasn't stable so I backed it off.

I'm thinking about selling it and moving to 2 Gigabyte 980TI WF 3X OCs. How much do you think I could get for my Zotac with block and back plate? Can you sell hardware on OCN or only trade? It was about 800 USD new. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I have a Zotac 980Ti reference card with EK Titan X Original CSQ block and matching back plate. Performance is average for reference. Currently I run it at 1450MHz core and 3900MHz memory at 1.243V with temperature ranging from 40°C to 50°C depending on ambient and it's solid. I've had it up to 1500/8000 with a modded BIOS for benching, but through various driver changes it just wasn't stable so I backed it off.
> 
> I'm thinking about selling it and moving to 2 Gigabyte 980TI WF 3X OCs. How much do you think I could get for my Zotac with block and back plate? Can you sell hardware on OCN or only trade? It was about 800 USD new. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks!


Maybe I am a giveaway type of guy but I usually add it up new and discount it by a percentage depending on age. I would try 75% in your case. But hey it is still a top card so maybe go higher??? With a certain amount of rep you can sell on OCN in the marketplace after signing up. I am not sure what the current rep req't is.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Maybe I am a giveaway type of guy but I usually add it up new and discount it by a percentage depending on age. I would try 75% in your case. But hey it is still a top card so maybe go higher??? With a certain amount of rep you can sell on OCN in the marketplace after signing up. I am not sure what the current rep req't is.


I agree with your opinion on the situation. I think 75% is fair, but probably wouldn't go for less than that. I'll ask around and try to find out if I can sell it here on OCN somehow. It'd be nice to be able to sell the card, block and back plate all at the same time.

EDIT: I just found my way over to the marketplace and the requirement is 35 reps.







So now I just need 17 more reps.


----------



## PedroC1999

What's the highest voltage you guys would run of you want your card to blast a good 3 or 4 years? Would 1.25v do it any harm?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What's the highest voltage you guys would run of you want your card to blast a good 3 or 4 years? Would 1.25v do it any harm?


1.275 volt i did on water

on air i run 1.255volt, and i have no problem hold the card or the vrm cool.

on 1.255volt and good cooling it should last some years for sure yes!, i think what will degrade the card most would be to much heat, and to much volt ofc, but 1.255 volt is not that high and can be cooled quite easy

btw im on a asus 980 ti strix, that runs rock stable 1506mhzcore. 8000mhz ram, 1.255volt for 24-7 use. i installed Accelero Xtreme III on it plus enzotech vrm heatsinks.


----------



## PedroC1999

Also, safe temperatures for VRMs?

And my card will do 1450MHz on stock 1.19v, not great is it?


----------



## looniam

vrms can handle 120c BUT anything above 90c will cause fatigue.

1450 is excellent! mind you i get 1465 MAX (1.27)


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Dumb question perhaps, but where do you guys see the VRM temps for nvidia cards ? What is it called under GPUZ ?


----------



## powerkid

i think its possible only with a laser thermometer..they're approx 10/12 degrees over gpu temp


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> vrms can handle 120c BUT anything above 90c will cause fatigue.
> 
> 1450 is excellent! mind you i get 1465 MAX (1.27)


I thought I had a really bad clocker, probably due to the fact I didnt want to OV the card!

My card is limited to 1.243v, I'm asking for another custom BIOS to get that increased to 1.255v

Just want it 1.5Ghz stable


----------



## khemist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Dumb question perhaps, but where do you guys see the VRM temps for nvidia cards ? What is it called under GPUZ ?


You wont get it on a stock card, maybe in a classy or such.

with a 980ti classiffied you will get it it.


----------



## PedroC1999

What voltages are you people using for 1500Mhz?

Can confirm the Hyrbid has no obvious VRM temp sensor


----------



## sblantipodi

it's incredible how 100MHz could bring great performance improvements on this cards.
My EVGA GTX980 Ti SLI SC+ runs at 1305MHz in novigrad, in the witcher 3,
at 1305MHz 7000MHz RAM I get a framerate of 53FPS. (maxed out 4K)

Loading the same savegame at 1405MHz 7600MHz RAM I get a framerate of 59FPS.
+6FPS (11% performance increase) for only 100MHz on vcore. pretty amazing results.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What's the highest voltage you guys would run of you want your card to blast a good 3 or 4 years? Would 1.25v do it any harm?


If you plan on keeping that card for a few years, you may want to consider getting the extended warranty through EVGA.
That increases the warranty from the standard 3 years to 5 years, for a reasonable price.
10 years is also available, but who keeps their cards that long, lol.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> If you plan on keeping that card for a few years, you may want to consider getting the extended warranty through EVGA.
> That increases the warranty from the standard 3 years to 5 years, for a reasonable price.
> 10 years is also available, but who keeps their cards that long, lol.


People who miss the selling window







My GTX280 is still humming along for my mother in law


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> People who miss the selling window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My GTX280 is still humming along for my mother in law


Does your MIL play FO4, BF4, or plan on playing the latest DOOM installment?

Why are people being nerds tonight? The super bowl is on. Trololol


----------



## Jebikoje

Hi, does anyone have the default BIOS for the Hydrocopper 980ti? I had a hard drive crash on me and lost them. My drivers keep crashing repeatedly throughout the day every day despite every effort to reinstall fresh and everything. I've tried it all. Only thing I can think of is the bios is clashing. Anyone else having this issue?


----------



## vasyltheonly

Im getting pretty high temperatures on my 980ti. Here is it while watching youtube....
This is stock bios now and I'm just concerned on why the GPU Voltage is at 1.252V constantly. Thanks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vasyltheonly*
> 
> Im getting pretty high temperatures on my 980ti. Here is it while watching youtube....
> This is stock bios now and I'm just concerned on why the GPU Voltage is at 1.252V constantly. Thanks.


Your voltage seems quite high for stock.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Your voltage seems quite high for stock.


Very high, that's more of a custom OC BIOS sort of voltage, most cards stock are under 1.22v and under 1.12


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Very high, that's more of a custom OC BIOS sort of voltage, most cards stock are under 1.22v and under 1.12


Ya, my 980Ti HoF at 1500 Core runs on stock voltage 1.187.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, my 980Ti HoF at 1500 Core runs on stock voltage 1.187.


No need to show off


----------



## SWood

Hoping you guys can help me figure this out: I have an Asus GTX 980 Ti Strix and I've been playing around with MBT trying to create a custom BIOS for it. ASIC quality is 75% and the Strix has a pretty beefy 14 phase VRM, so I figure with the right BIOS it should be good for a pretty decent OC. I extracted a copy of the stock BIOS using GPU-Z and modified it using the MaxAir BIOS as a template for the power table and voltage table. Problem is I can't seem to push the voltage past 1.212V even when it's set to 1.25V in the BIOS. When I turn overvoltage off in PX, GPU voltage maxes out at 1.870V, and when I turn overvoltage on and push it to +50mV the best I can get is 1.212V (assuming PX is reporting the voltage correctly, but GPU-Z is giving me VRel for the perfcap reason so it sounds like I'm starved for volts and that's what's holding me back, yeah?). I can give it +50 on the core at 1.212V, which gives a 1444MHz boost clock in Heaven but anything beyond that crashes within a few minutes. This may have already been answered and I apologize if so (I searched the thread but didn't see anything that jumped out at me), but any ideas on why I can't seem to break past 1.212V even though the BIOS is set for 1.25V?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Very high, that's more of a custom OC BIOS sort of voltage, most cards stock are under 1.22v and under 1.12
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, my 980Ti HoF at 1500 Core runs on stock voltage 1.187.
Click to expand...

i wouldn't trust that reading unless you have a DMM. software reads what the driver reports; _which expects a reference voltage controller_. both AB and PX would show the voltage going down on my classy but the DMM would show it actually going up on load. the heavier the load the larger the discrepancy


----------



## amepunti

Guys, 1.250v(costant at load) daily is it safe on air?(temps are below 70c... 68 max).


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amepunti*
> 
> Guys, 1.250v(costant at load) daily is it safe on air?(temps are below 70c... 68 max).


IMO you should just setup profiles for your gaming or overclock and then setup a profile for default voltages or auto for everything else or after gaming or benching. Why not make the card last a lot longer?


----------



## amepunti

How can i do? If i want a good oc, i need voltage(low asic) and i need that it is costant. if i don't play or bench, voltage stays on 0,874v. Only at load i have 1.250v.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i wouldn't trust that reading unless you have a DMM. software reads what the driver reports; _which expects a reference voltage controller_. both AB and PX would show the voltage going down on my classy but the DMM would show it actually going up on load. the heavier the load the larger the discrepancy


It has been checked with a DMM. Load voltage is at 1.187, idle is at 1.012.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, my 980Ti HoF at 1500 Core runs on stock voltage 1.187.


Wow, I'm jelly. What ASIC?









My 65% ASIC HOF only reaches a bit over 1400 on stock 1.212 (software, don't have any hw readers).


----------



## powerkid

my 980ti g1 for now @1502/8100 with stock voltage and 82.2% asic


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Wow, I'm jelly. What ASIC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 65% ASIC HOF only reaches a bit over 1400 on stock 1.212 (software, don't have any hw readers).


----------



## PedroC1999

Mine reaches 1450 with a stock of 1.19v

And 1500 with voltage of 1.25v

Debating whether the 50Mhz is worth it on a daily OC


----------



## mouacyk

So. When do you guys say your prayer to the silicon gods? At order placement or shipping confirmation? And what altar offerings were made?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> So. When do you guys say your prayer to the silicon gods? At order placement or shipping confirmation? And what altar offerings were made?


I sacrificed many internet searches for average overclocks


----------



## Johan45

Pushing my limits on water


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amepunti*
> 
> How can i do? If i want a good oc, i need voltage(low asic) and i need that it is costant. if i don't play or bench, voltage stays on 0,874v. Only at load i have 1.250v.


You don't lock in voltages via bios mod. You should just crank the limits up in the bios so you can still turn up the voltages via software when needed.

Then you can create profiles to set those higher voltages only when needed and revert back or load a saved stock or auto select voltage profile when not needed. It will make your card last longer.


----------



## Johan45

MSI AB and other OC software will force a constant volatge


----------



## KS81

I tried to flash my MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming 6G with the exact instructions from post#1. I used the 980Ti-SC-425.rom from the same post. The flashing went fine, no errors in cmd. Aftwerwards i rebootet, and my screen went black. No POST, no nothing. The only thing I could do was to run my 980 TI in the secondary PCIE lane, run another GPU in the primary, hook that to my monitor and re-flash my 980 TI back to stock BIOS. Everything works fine now.

But, what do you think went wrong? Should I have another go with a different BIOS?

I used nvflash 5.236_x64 btw, seemes to be the last one.


----------



## Johan45

That BIOS is from an EVGA,


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> I tried to flash my MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming 6G with the exact instructions from post#1. I used the 980Ti-SC-425.rom from the same post. The flashing went fine, no errors in cmd. Aftwerwards i rebootet, and my screen went black. No POST, no nothing. The only thing I could do was to run my 980 TI in the secondary PCIE lane, run another GPU in the primary, hook that to my monitor and re-flash my 980 TI back to stock BIOS. Everything works fine now.
> 
> But, what do you think went wrong? Should I have another go with a different BIOS?
> 
> I used nvflash 5.236_x64 btw, seemes to be the last one.


Ask a new one from http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
With whatever icing you like


----------



## KS81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> That BIOS is from an EVGA,


Yes I could read that. But it was to my understanding it didnt matter








Its all nvidia right? Guess I fu*** that one up then
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Ask a new one from http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
> With whatever icing you like


Thanks man I will do that. How much voltage do these cards take? My 780 Classified's eat 1,35v easy.
I have a huge radiator. With stock bios my card run 38°C in 3D Mark Extreme.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Johan45*
> 
> MSI AB and other OC software will force a constant volatge


That's what I said.

I believe he has a modded BIOS that locks in that voltage 24/7 no matter what.

I was saying don't do it that way so you can have the volts go back down when not needed via AB or what ever you use software wise.


----------



## Johan45

Always beeter to mod the original BIOS. Sometimes even on the same manufacturer there will be a revision to the card/bios. Flashing the other bios to it can cause problems. The Asus 980 comes to mind for that recently.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Very high, that's more of a custom OC BIOS sort of voltage, most cards stock are under 1.22v and under 1.12


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Your voltage seems quite high for stock.


Idk what fixed it. Restarted a few times and reflashed bios. Back to running at .848V idle GPU V







. All good now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SWood*
> 
> Hoping you guys can help me figure this out: I have an Asus GTX 980 Ti Strix and I've been playing around with MBT trying to create a custom BIOS for it. ASIC quality is 75% and the Strix has a pretty beefy 14 phase VRM, so I figure with the right BIOS it should be good for a pretty decent OC. I extracted a copy of the stock BIOS using GPU-Z and modified it using the MaxAir BIOS as a template for the power table and voltage table. Problem is I can't seem to push the voltage past 1.212V even when it's set to 1.25V in the BIOS. When I turn overvoltage off in PX, GPU voltage maxes out at 1.870V, and when I turn overvoltage on and push it to +50mV the best I can get is 1.212V (assuming PX is reporting the voltage correctly, but GPU-Z is giving me VRel for the perfcap reason so it sounds like I'm starved for volts and that's what's holding me back, yeah?). I can give it +50 on the core at 1.212V, which gives a 1444MHz boost clock in Heaven but anything beyond that crashes within a few minutes. This may have already been answered and I apologize if so (I searched the thread but didn't see anything that jumped out at me), but any ideas on why I can't seem to break past 1.212V even though the BIOS is set for 1.25V?


Have the same card. If in maxwell tweaker you are on asus version AS10 or above, we have no luck in unlocking voltages unless soldering the LN2 points. ASUS done ****ed us with their "high end cards". If you are in the return window, get an EVGA classified or the Galax card.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It has been checked with a DMM. Load voltage is at 1.187, idle is at 1.012.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


very nice!


----------



## funfordcobra

how do I pull my stock bios off my cards?


----------



## KS81

GPU Z can do this for you.
There is a button there called Save BIOS, next to BIOS Version.


----------



## funfordcobra

Thanks got it but I'm getting an i/o error when I try to flash the new rom.

Am I typing things right? Using index per the guide for sli.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ok I got them flashed but I wrote over my old stock .rom..

Anyone have the evga 980 ti sc reference bios?


----------



## PedroC1999

What BIOS revision are you on? There may be more than one


----------



## funfordcobra

Specifically the GPU is P/N: 06G-P4-4992-KR

Its the original bios GM200 I'm looking for for that part number.

I


----------



## Kenji

I have a Gigabyte 980Ti Xtreme Gaming edition, currently stock. Where should I start with the OCing? Do I need to up the voltage to get the Memory(Samsung) to 4000MHz?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Specifically the GPU is P/N: 06G-P4-4992-KR
> 
> Its the original bios GM200 I'm looking for for that part number.


the BIOS number:



my modded still has the same.

techpowerup has several


----------



## funfordcobra

Well I tried all these bios. It's my first time flashing and noticed my games table clocks did go up around 50mhz to 1500 in SLI, but overall benchmarks went down by about 3-5%.

Thought these cards underwater may do 1500 in SLI with bios change but the most I can get is 1490. I haven't tested them single yet.


----------



## HAL900

win 7?


----------



## nuniksais

Just wanted to share my Unigine Heaven score on some mild OC'ing on air using a Gigabyte 980 Ti Xtreme Windforce, stock BIOS.



MSI Afterburner Settings were:

+75 Core Clock
+350 Mem Clock
Max Power and Temp Limit

Boost Clock: 1505
Mem Clock: 3954
Voltage: 1.187

Max temp: 71c

Card ASIC is 76%

How much more should I push this? Hehe


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Well I tried all these bios. It's my first time flashing and noticed my games table clocks did go up around 50mhz to 1500 in SLI, but overall benchmarks went down by about 3-5%.
> 
> Thought these cards underwater may do 1500 in SLI with bios change but the most I can get is 1490. I haven't tested them single yet.


You should take them out of SLI and test / bench them individually to find out what they're capable of. In SLI the slower card is going to be the best you can do.


----------



## funfordcobra

Ah well I mess around with 4 different bios last night and I feel the stock bios is best for what I do. I finally beat my gpu scores last night on the 1.28 bios but its not stable in game. I did end up finding my stock bios. I made a back up/.


----------



## stubass

Boy, you use Ln2 on a 5960X and a GTX 980ti Lightning really sucks the power that I needed to run dual PSU's which are a SS 1200W Platinum and a SS 1250W X-series as i didn't have a big enough PSU for the mission.. even a AX1500i couldn't handle it


----------



## mus1mus

Results......


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Results......


Poor but no tweaks and still need to push the card with more volts


----------



## looniam

still very nice stubass.









is that a sock on a pot?


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> still very nice stubass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that a sock on a pot?


Cheers, and yes it is two socks lol... it is fine for just a quick session


----------



## Misterage

Super3.zip 146k .zip file


Hey folks, with a large time of testing, finally i created a game and benchmark stable bios-mod for my GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream.
There are many changes:

Core Clock: 1531,5 MHz
Memory Clock: 2000 MHz
Boost disabled
Power Limit disabled
Core Voltage: 1.256 Volt

The Grafics Card always runs at it´s highest Value, without a Power and Clock Target limitiation.
The Fan Profile is Standard, but the Card never exceeds a temp value of 76 Degrees Celsius.

My Card has an ASIC quality of 74,4%. Thats a very low value, but it seems to be no problem for this bios mod.
I´ve tested it for a few weeks in different Games and Benchmarks, it´s always been stable.









Greetz!
Misterage


----------



## Scruffeh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Misterage*
> 
> Super3.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hey folks, with a large time of testing, finally i created a game and benchmark stable bios-mod for my GTX 980 Ti Super Jetstream.
> There are many changes:
> 
> Core Clock: 1531,5 MHz
> Memory Clock: 2000 MHz
> Boost disabled
> Power Limit disabled
> Core Voltage: 1.256 Volt
> 
> The Grafics Card always runs at it´s highest Value, without a Power and Clock Target limitiation.
> The Fan Profile is Standard, but the Card never exceeds a temp value of 76 Degrees Celsius.
> 
> My Card has an ASIC quality of 74,4%. Thats a very low value, but it seems to be no problem for this bios mod.
> I´ve tested it for a few weeks in different Games and Benchmarks, it´s always been stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetz!
> Misterage


Would i be able to throw this onto my MSI 980ti?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scruffeh*
> 
> Would i be able to throw this onto my MSI 980ti?


the safest bet would be to pull and modify your own bios to match the settings being used in that one and flashing your own bios back. There is a guide floating around here somewhere on how to do that but I don't have the time at the moment to find it for you.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Boy, you use Ln2 on a 5960X and a GTX 980ti Lightning really sucks the power that I needed to run dual PSU's which are a SS 1200W Platinum and a SS 1250W X-series as i didn't have a big enough PSU for the mission.. even a AX1500i couldn't handle it


I got my new stuff in!!!! I'm re-downloading GTA V right now. I went with the 5820k and purchased the Asus X99 Deluxe 3.1 and 4 x 4GB DDR4 3200 and picked up a new PSU, Corsair HX 1000i. I've never had two installs of windows in under an hour, first 7 then 10... Insane how much faster everything is now.

I replaced my CPU water block with an EK Supremacy EVO as well and I only had to replace one water pump. I think the older one was locked up or about ready to be. I can actually see the water moving again lol. Had an issue with the memory booting at first but after taking all sticks but one out and then setting the XMP Profile, I was able to get all four sticks to boot together at their rated speeds.

Sorry super geeked right now!

In regards to your overclocking. I read some stuff from kingpin where he said that these cards can pull up to and possibly more 1600WATTs by themselves one card, under ln2. He did a wattage reading when pushing his.

I think my PSU might have been holding me back a little that cold night I pushed it after looking over some numbers from other people etc.. but just a guess and it was about 5 years old so, I figured I might as well get a new one. I love the full modular design, much cleaner.

Push it man!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> I got my new stuff in!!!! I'm re-downloading GTA V right now. I went with the 5820k and purchased the Asus X99 Deluxe 3.1 and 4 x 4GB DDR4 3200 and picked up a new PSU, Corsair HX 1000i. I've never had two installs of windows in under an hour, first 7 then 10... Insane how much faster everything is now.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I replaced my CPU water block with an EK Supremacy EVO as well and I only had to replace one water pump. I think the older one was locked up or about ready to be. I can actually see the water moving again lol. Had an issue with the memory booting at first but after taking all sticks but one out and then setting the XMP Profile, I was able to get all four sticks to boot together at their rated speeds.
> 
> Sorry super geeked right now!
> 
> In regards to your overclocking. I read some stuff from kingpin where he said that these cards can pull up to and possibly more 1600WATTs by themselves one card, under ln2. He did a wattage reading when pushing his.
> 
> I think my PSU might have been holding me back a little that cold night I pushed it after looking over some numbers from other people etc.. but just a guess and it was about 5 years old so, I figured I might as well get a new one. I love the full modular design, much cleaner.
> 
> 
> 
> Push it man!


yep, and now you're gonna go hang out on the FSE top 30 thread and forget about all of us "little guys" . . .

btw, my crystal ball showed you were gonna like stubass's post . .having a lightning and all.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yep, and now you're gonna go hang out on the FSE top 30 thread and forget about all of us "little guys" . . .
> 
> btw, my crystal ball showed you were gonna like stubass's post . .having a lightning and all.












I know that's right. He's been kicking some arse.

I could never forget you guys lol.

It's solid as a rock and I haven't even tweaked it yet. It overclocked itself to 4.2GHz. High temp so far after gaming for about 3.5 hours now 41C!! Insane.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

You guys should hop over here and put up some scores for Team Green. Load up the wallpaper, follow a couple of easy rules, done!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## JerzeyLegend

IMPATIENTLY WAITING. They arrive today (among other things) before 8PM. It's going to be a long day.


----------



## looniam

will there be an adult to sign for those?


----------



## n4p0l3onic

so I noticed that my galax 980ti hof mem clock only goes to 3305 mhz (based on msi afterburner osd_ even in heaviest game like the new tomb raider,despite I'm overclocking it to 1978 mhz (should be 3900+ mhz on afterburner) according to gpu-z... what's going on? I read about this before but didn't noticed it with mine until today...

how do I fix this?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerzeyLegend*
> 
> IMPATIENTLY WAITING. They arrive today (among other things) before 8PM. It's going to be a long day.


the patience required for this is too much for me


----------



## gsx1300rk6

Heh. My second card will be in today but the waterblock got back ordered and won't be in till middle of next week so I'll be stuck just looking at mine for awhile.


----------



## gsx1300rk6

Well slapped it in to make sure it works. Have been praying for another 73+ ASIC card to match the one already had in the system and to my surprise 86.6% ASIC














Now i cant wait to get my block in so i can throw it under water and see how high she can overclock.


----------



## Mrip541

Seems like minimum asic is around 65%. Wonder what the real percentiles are.

Completely unrelated, I was having keyboard lag after startup and when switching between certain windows. I figured out it was Precision X. I had it set to start on startup, and as soon as I disabled auto start my keyboard lag went away. I did a little searching and I'm not the only one who had this issue. Strange that a vid card oc program could lag out the keyboard.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> Seems like minimum asic is around 65%. Wonder what the real percentiles are.
> 
> Completely unrelated, I was having keyboard lag after startup and when switching between certain windows. I figured out it was Precision X. I had it set to start on startup, and as soon as I disabled auto start my keyboard lag went away. I did a little searching and I'm not the only one who had this issue. Strange that a vid card oc program could lag out the keyboard.


In Precision X if I don't have the fan curve enabled my delete key stops working after a while. I read that other people have the same problem. It's funny because the card is WC so the fan curve is completely irrelevant, but I have it enabled on all my profiles anyway.


----------



## GOTFrog

Just ordered a MSI 980ti Gaming 6G, just wondering if theres anything I need to know before getting it in the comp, I havent owned a Nvidia card since my 8800GTS, right now running on a clean install of win x64 just using my 3770K GPU. What about linux, will it work properly like it did with every AMD card I had or does it need a special driver.


----------



## looniam

found this worked when i was screwing around mint:
http://www.noobslab.com/2014/12/use-nvidia-graphics-drivers-in.html

used:
*sudo apt-get install nvidia-352 nvidia-settings*

but now i believe its 361 instead of 352

went back to win7 which lost grub so just reformatted the linux disc.


----------



## JerzeyLegend

I'm a bit worried about temps.

My top card gets to 84 degrees under full load. Is that safe? Should I be worried? These AMP Extreme cards have massive heatsinks and leave little room for fans to breathe. I have two fans on the cards now, but I don't want to burn them up.

Bottom card hits around 69. Top card hits 84.
Bottom card idles at 27. Top card idles at 50.

I have to come up with something for these cards. They are too close.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerzeyLegend*
> 
> I'm a bit worried about temps.
> 
> My top card gets to 84 degrees under full load. Is that safe? Should I be worried? These AMP Extreme cards have massive heatsinks and leave little room for fans to breathe. I have two fans on the cards now, but I don't want to burn them up.
> 
> Bottom card hits around 69. Top card hits 84.
> Bottom card idles at 27. Top card idles at 50.
> 
> I have to come up with something for these cards. They are too close.


What software is producing these temps? Furmark is NOT a realistic load, and should not be used for checking if your cards are running correctly. Play a game, put a real load on it- Crysis 3, FO4, etc...
What are you using to monitor temps? Is the to card throttling? What's the perfcap reason in gpu-z?
Do you have a spot on the door of your case for a couple fans?


----------



## skkane

My top card also hit 84, sometimes even 90+ oc'ed and would throttle. On air cooling. Nothing much you can do about it tbh. 84 won't hurt the card, anything below 92 is ok. That is in games like gta v.


----------



## JerzeyLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> What software is producing these temps? Furmark is NOT a realistic load, and should not be used for checking if your cards are running correctly. Play a game, put a real load on it- Crysis 3, FO4, etc...
> What are you using to monitor temps? Is the to card throttling? What's the perfcap reason in gpu-z?
> Do you have a spot on the door of your case for a couple fans?


I wasn't benchmarking it. That was playing Elite Dangerous max settings in 4K. Using NZXT CAM and Firestorm to monitor temps. I don't know if it is throttling, I will have to look and see if it is throttling. I set the fan curve to go to 100% for anything over 80C. I did add a fan on the door and another on the hard drive cage (it's empty) to throw some extra air.

I'm going to keep checking it out though.


----------



## xV Slayer

Dear Mr. Dark,

Can you mod this BiOS for a 980 ti Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming (Air). I would like no boost clock, the voltage can be left at default 1.187. Please set the clock to 1519 and 8000 for memory. Set the power limit as high as you think as I am using the two 8 pin power connectors.

Thank you so much.

AIR_RC2F10_EXTREME.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xV Slayer*
> 
> Dear Mr. Dark,
> 
> Can you mod this BiOS for a 980 ti Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming (Air). I would like no boost clock, the voltage can be left at default 1.187. Please set the clock to 1519 and 8000 for memory. Set the power limit as high as you think as I am using the two 8 pin power connectors.
> 
> Thank you so much.
> 
> AIR_RC2F10_EXTREME.zip 146k .zip file


Just browsing the thread and saw your request. I went ahead and modified the BIOS by setting the boost clock and max table clock to 1519MHz. The default power looks like you can increase it to 150% through software. Not sure if you wanted that touched or not. Use it or don't.. only took a couple minutes to mod.

AIR_RC2F10_DS1519.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## ShadowC

Hi guys, i have some questions that i hope you can help me with.

I have a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ and it is on stock bios, but when i check the number of the bios it says

that i have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+. Have they flashed it with the wrong Bios from EVGA or is it a Classified Card???





or am i missing something?

And another question, i have tried to look for a moddified bios to this card, a bios i can copy the settings from into my bios but i cant find one.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowC*
> 
> Hi guys, i have some questions that i hope you can help me with.
> 
> I have a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ and it is on stock bios, but when i check the number of the bios it says
> 
> that i have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+. Have they flashed it with the wrong Bios from EVGA or is it a Classified Card???
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or am i missing something?
> 
> And another question, i have tried to look for a moddified bios to this card, a bios i can copy the settings from into my bios but i cant find one.


that is odd to have the same number but it is classified BIOS (or atleast a non reference card) and not an SC+ since it has a power table for two 8 pin pci power plugs whereas the SC+ is 6 and 8 pin.( i downloaded the bios and looked)

and you can COPY the settings w/any reference card (with 6/8 pin).


----------



## ShadowC

Ok tnx for your help.


----------



## gsx1300rk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShadowC*
> 
> Hi guys, i have some questions that i hope you can help me with.
> 
> I have a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ and it is on stock bios, but when i check the number of the bios it says
> 
> that i have a EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified ACX 2.0+. Have they flashed it with the wrong Bios from EVGA or is it a Classified Card???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or am i missing something?
> 
> And another question, i have tried to look for a moddified bios to this card, a bios i can copy the settings from into my bios but i cant find one.


This is normal for the newer SC cards. their all shipping with the same bios as the classy cards with the same ACX coolers . You don't have to worry about it there is no need to flash your card. If you plan on flashing a modded bios then just backup the one that you have now , also if plan on modifying it yourself go off that one also just keep in mind don't get crazy with it.


----------



## brazilianloser

@ShadowC

If ya plan on doing a custom bios and you are not confortable doing it your self just head over to this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/3340. Mr-Dark does a good job of helping folks out on that frontier.


----------



## ShadowC

Yeah tnx guys, i have been over there and i got a hold of a nice modded bios

So now in runing 1500mhz/[email protected] and at firestrike 4K the card barely reaches 65c with the fan only running on 60%

So thats enough testing for today, but i think it will go a little longer.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsx1300rk6*
> 
> This is normal for the newer SC cards. their all shipping with the same bios as the classy cards with the same ACX coolers . You don't have to worry about it there is no need to flash your card. If you plan on flashing a modded bios then just backup the one that you have now , also if plan on modifying it yourself go off that one also just keep in mind don't get crazy with it.


hey bud, the SC and classy are not (ever) the same bios.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsx1300rk6*
> 
> This is normal for the newer SC cards. their all shipping with the same bios as the classy cards with the same ACX coolers . You don't have to worry about it there is no need to flash your card. If you plan on flashing a modded bios then just backup the one that you have now , also if plan on modifying it yourself go off that one also just keep in mind don't get crazy with it.


what do you mean?
you mean same BIOS version but with different clock?

I have an older bios for the EVGA GTX980 Ti SC+ ACX2.0+,
the 84.00.36.00.90, should I upgrade to the 84.00.41.00.90 ?


----------



## kanabeach44

Hello !

Could you make me a personnal bios for my Gtx 980 ti Classified please ?

I am on air, with 68% Asic. what should be the max voltage value for it ?

I would Tdp base clock : 1400 Mhz
memory 2000 Mhz
boost 1500 Mhz (1506.5 probably)

I don't really know witch values in voltage table who could be really fine for this modded bios.

Thank you very much and sorry about my bad english !

That is my stock bios

EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150922.rom.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## brazilianloser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanabeach44*
> 
> Hello !
> 
> Could you make me a personnal bios for my Gtx 980 ti Classified please ?
> 
> I am on air, with 68% Asic. what should be the max voltage value for it ?
> 
> I would Tdp base clock : 1400 Mhz
> memory 2000 Mhz
> boost 1500 Mhz (1506.5 probably)
> 
> I don't really know witch values in voltage table who could be really fine for this modded bios.
> 
> Thank you very much and sorry about my bad english !
> 
> That is my stock bios
> 
> EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150922.rom.zip 146k .zip file


http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/3340


----------



## james41382

Considering picking up a second 980Ti reference. My current reference card does 1450MHz core comfortably. What are the chances I'll get able to get that same performance from a second reference? I'm happy with this card considering it's reference. I would not be happy if I picked up a second reference and it couldn't even hit 1450MHz core.


----------



## funfordcobra

Usually in SLI limits your clocks. I have reference and they do 1430 in SLI 1500 individually.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Usually in SLI limits your clocks. I have reference and they do 1430 in SLI 1500 individually.


I thought that SLI limits you to the speed of the slower card. So if you have 1 card that can do 1500MHz and another that can only 1430MHz, then in SLI it's going to run at 1430MHz.

My question was if I get another reference card what are the chances I'll be able to hit 1450MHz with it? Since my current Zotac reference card runs comfortably at 1450MHz core with 1.243V.

What are the chances I'll get another card and it can't even do 1400MHz... you know? Should I step up to 2 non reference cards instead? I'd have to sell my current card afterwards, which is a lot of work.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I thought that SLI limits you to the speed of the slower card. So if you have 1 card that can do 1500MHz and another that can only 1430MHz, then in SLI it's going to run at 1430MHz.
> 
> My question was if I get another reference card what are the chances I'll be able to hit 1450MHz with it? Since my current Zotac reference card runs comfortably at 1450MHz core with 1.243V.
> 
> What are the chances I'll get another card and it can't even do 1400MHz... you know? Should I step up to 2 non reference cards instead? I'd have to sell my current card afterwards, which is a lot of work.


You're limited by slower card and the hot running top card.


----------



## KS81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> What are the chances I'll get another card and it can't even do 1400MHz... you know?


If anyone can tell me that I would want them to fill out my lottery ticket as well









To be fair it is difficult for anyone to tell you how you will do in the "silicon lottery". That said, 1400 is normally not a problem.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> You're limited by slower card and the hot running top card.


It will be water cooled so heat is not an issue. My current card runs 40­° to 50°C.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> If anyone can tell me that I would want them to fill out my lottery ticket as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair it is difficult for anyone to tell you how you will do in the "silicon lottery". That said, 1400 is normally not a problem.


I am trying to get a sense of what others have seen for reference cards. If 1450MHz is average great! If not I might think about picking up 2 non reference card. EK is coming out with this Gigabyte WF3 blocks soon.


----------



## KS81

I feel that 1500+ _(in-game boost)_ is normal/average.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> I feel that 1500+ _(in-game boost)_ is normal/average.


Even for reference? If so then I suppose my current card is below average and statistically speaking if I purchase a second reference card it will likely performance as well or better than the current card?


----------



## KS81

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> Even for reference? If so then I suppose my current card is below average and statistically speaking if I purchase a second reference card it will likely performance as well or better than the current card?


Just so we are on the same page:
I'm talking about in-game boost. This is not the same at "boost" as it shows in GPU Z.
F.i 1262 clock = 1350 boost = 1527 in-game boost.

I dont want to tell you what you will get, that is like treading on thin ice.
But I really dont see big problems with doing 1500 on stock voltage. You can always give is some more juice as well.
How you solve the temperatures will be your problem. If you plan on running aircooled SLI be sure to have good airflow in your case, and use a motherboard with good clearing between the two primary PCIE lanes. F.i ASRock X99 WS.

Edit:
Its also worth mentioning that your clock will be lower in SLI then what you will get on either card running single. Not sure why its like this, but it is.
So lets say you can run both cards 1500 when running just one, you will not get them stable over 1450 running both. (example).


----------



## lilchronic

Green team can use some help from you guy's.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Just so we are on the same page:
> I'm talking about in-game boost. This is not the same at "boost" as it shows in GPU Z.
> F.i 1262 clock = 1350 boost = 1527 in-game boost.
> 
> I dont want to tell you what you will get, that is like treading on thin ice.
> But I really dont see big problems with doing 1500 on stock voltage. You can always give is some more juice as well.
> How you solve the temperatures will be your problem. If you plan on running aircooled SLI be sure to have good airflow in your case, and use a motherboard with good clearing between the two primary PCIE lanes. F.i ASRock X99 WS.
> 
> Edit:
> Its also worth mentioning that your clock will be lower in SLI then what you will get on either card running single. Not sure why its like this, but it is.
> So lets say you can run both cards 1500 when running just one, you will not get them stable over 1450 running both. (example).


I can tell you that my card will not do 1500MHz core at stock voltage. It starts to become unstable around 1450MHz, which is why I've increase the voltage to 1.243V. That is the highest it can go with the stock BIOS. I can get it up to around 1480 at that voltage, but it's stability fluctuates with each revision of the driver so I just leave it at 1450MHz to avoid any crashes.

I've had it up to 1500MHz for a while, but it was only at 1.274V and again through revisions of the driver lost stability. Plus when I changed the voltage sliders it broke the adaptive voltage. When it would change to P00 or P02 it would immediately go to 1.274 and stay there until idle. Even if I was doing something non intensive like watching a movie.

I'm only trying to get a sense of where other users are at with their reference cards because I am debating between getting a second reference or possible going to 2 non reference. Looking at the WF3.


----------



## funfordcobra

The difference between 1450 and 1500 is nothing.


----------



## KS81

Yea, difference is not that much, true.

All my friends that have 980 TI do over 1500. Some of them do 1600.
I get mine Firestrike Extreme stable in 1570, but in some games it crashes after few hours.
We all have custom loops - but many get in done on air as well.

Thats all I can say. If you "only" get 1450 it seems you have been a little unlucky in the draw.

My card does 1405 out-of-box.


----------



## JerzeyLegend

It's so nice to be able to finally crank settings all the way up. I've always gone for mid grade cards and have to play with sliders. Now everything goes straight to max and it's so nice.

When I'm using the TV the cards really put in work and the top card gets up to 84C. When I use my triple monitors, they don't even walk briskly. Max temp 65C. My monitors are only 1050. I plan to upgrade to 144Hz 1080p soon. Until then, I'm gonna enjoy maxed out Fallout 4 at 60fps.

I'm going to be upgrading all the case fans and getting a dedicated controller since the built in controller on the comsos II isn't cutting it. Any recommended fans for moving a lot of air over the cards? They get really hot in 4K, 84C makes me feel like I'm killing my card. I want these to last at least 3-5 years.


----------



## dpoverlord

Hey Guys!

Got the EVGA 980 TI Classified ACX 2.0 with 2 new Sammy 850 pro 2TB. How do you guys find your cards in Win 10?

I am debating on doing a fresh install of win 7 enterprise or going straight to Win 10 EDU.

Thoughts?


----------



## zetoor85

link med firestrike with 1600mhz on core on a 980 ti.

i have seen zero - zero !

i had 1570 on water with costuom bios.


----------



## james41382

I can't find this in the EK cooling configurator. Does anyone know which PCB this card uses?


----------



## KS81

Looks like a ACX 2.0 cooler.
Dont think EK has a fullcover for that one.

Edit:
Hmmm I didnt find it in the config either, but then I found this
https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1692
It clearly states its nvidia referance design.

The part no in your link to the GPU is not found in ek config
06G-P4-3994-KR <<-- dont know what this is

06G-P4-4991 will work. I would ask EVGA if it's the same PCB. I cant find anything online.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> Looks like a ACX 2.0 cooler.
> Dont think EK has a fullcover for that one.
> 
> Edit:
> Hmmm I didnt find it in the config either, but then I found this
> https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/step1_complist?gpu_gpus=1692
> It clearly states its nvidia referance design.
> 
> The part no in your link to the GPU is not found in ek config
> 06G-P4-3994-KR <<-- dont know what this is
> 
> 06G-P4-4991 will work. I would ask EVGA if it's the same PCB. I cant find anything online.


If it is in fact reference it should work with any reference water block I believe.


----------



## KS81

Yes it should work with any Tx block if its ref.

The part no is mentioned here
http://www.evga.com/articles/00973/Get-Ready-for-Virtual-Reality-with-EVGA-GeForce-GTX/

But not in the article it links to
http://www.evga.com/articles/00934/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti/

Messy.


----------



## PedroC1999

Any tips to getting Minecraft + Shaders to fully use my GPU? Right now it uses about 20% or less and is only at 1.1GHz, wont even clock to 3D speeds.

Have set NV Control Panel to globally prefer High Performance Mode, but nothing


----------



## JerzeyLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Any tips to getting Minecraft + Shaders to fully use my GPU? Right now it uses about 20% or less and is only at 1.1GHz, wont even clock to 3D speeds.
> 
> Have set NV Control Panel to globally prefer High Performance Mode, but nothing


I don't think Minecraft uses the GPU. It relies on the CPU for acceleration because of Java. If you want to see better frames then Minecraft Windows 10 edition would be the way to go as it is coded in C# and uses all available resources.

The best numbers come from people using the Haswell Refresh CPUs (4790K has very good single core performance). So I think the 20% usage is actually the GPU just taking care of the shaders. I'll check it out tomorrow when I go home, but using Sonic Ether, Realistico (512 x 512 I think), and no optifine I get 50-60fps. I'll probably get more once I install Optifine.


----------



## Caos

good result?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerzeyLegend*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Any tips to getting Minecraft + Shaders to fully use my GPU? Right now it uses about 20% or less and is only at 1.1GHz, wont even clock to 3D speeds.
> 
> Have set NV Control Panel to globally prefer High Performance Mode, but nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Minecraft uses the GPU. It relies on the CPU for acceleration because of Java. If you want to see better frames then Minecraft Windows 10 edition would be the way to go as it is coded in C# and uses all available resources.
> 
> The best numbers come from people using the Haswell Refresh CPUs (4790K has very good single core performance). So I think the 20% usage is actually the GPU just taking care of the shaders. I'll check it out tomorrow when I go home, but using Sonic Ether, Realistico (512 x 512 I think), and no optifine I get 50-60fps. I'll probably get more once I install Optifine.
Click to expand...

Didn't they release an installable non-java version that's not the windows 10 edition a while ago? I remember seeing the option on my kid's launcher.


----------



## JerzeyLegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Didn't they release an installable non-java version that's not the windows 10 edition a while ago? I remember seeing the option on my kid's launcher.


They released a new .msi installer, but it's still java. It just comes bundled with a special stand alone version.

http://www.howtogeek.com/210907/minecraft-doesnt-need-java-installed-anymore-its-time-to-remove-it/


----------



## MaelstromOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> link med firestrike with 1600mhz on core on a 980 ti.
> 
> i have seen zero - zero !
> 
> i had 1570 on water with costuom bios.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10812053?

It says inaccurate, but I believe that's because I skipped straight to the benchmark (I only have 3dmark demo from steam)

I just received this 980TI Hybrid earlier today, so I haven't had a lot of time to play with it. But, I don't believe it'll overclock any further even if I pump more voltage into it.

The only mod that has been done to it is a modded bios to remove the power limit as I was downclocking slightly after overclocking the memory and maintaining the core overclock. This was done on 1.23v, which is the highest it will go without me modding it in the bios. I prefer not to do that as it usually doesn't net much of a gain anyway.

ASIC, for what it's worth, is 83.3


----------



## KS81

@MaelstromOC Beast OC!!

But your CPU is holding you back .

Firestrike @1557
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7476787

F. Extreme @1570
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7503528


----------



## MaelstromOC

Yeah I know







I just haven't seen the real need to upgrade my cpu/motherboard yet honestly! Not for gaming.

I built a 5960x system for a buddy of mine around this time last year and we're honestly basically on par with one another in most games. Kind of crazy considering the 2600k is 5 years old now lol. I just can't warrant the cost to performance gain >.<

It does make me sad seeing your physics score though!!! Mine is so pathetic now lol


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dpoverlord*
> 
> Hey Guys!
> 
> Got the EVGA 980 TI Classified ACX 2.0 with 2 new Sammy 850 pro 2TB. How do you guys find your cards in Win 10?
> 
> I am debating on doing a fresh install of win 7 enterprise or going straight to Win 10 EDU.
> 
> Thoughts?


using new hardware with windows 7 is simply a stupid thing


----------



## goffemannen

I just joined the club with two Evga 980 Ti Hybrid cards.

I'm trying to flash my bios to get higher power limit but I get the error "BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, update aborted" when trying to flash a my tweaked bios.

I use NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.236.


----------



## sblantipodi

Open Air vs Blower?
Open air even in SLI.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1591599/gtx980-ti-sli-why-i-prefer-open-air-cards-vs-blower-cards


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> I just joined the club with two Evga 980 Ti Hybrid cards.
> 
> I'm trying to flash my bios to get higher power limit but I get the error "BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, update aborted" when trying to flash a my tweaked bios.
> 
> I use NVFLash certificate checks bypassed v5.236.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_40

Please re-download, be sure to unlock the file if its blocked for security reasons, run the CMD as administrator manually, and browse to its location and run the commands manually (Not just dragging file to nvFlash)

Be sure to disable your GPU's in device manager and be sure to renable aftewards.

Full Instructions here (http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_40)


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x/0_40
> 
> Please re-download, be sure to unlock the file if its blocked for security reasons, run the CMD as administrator manually, and browse to its location and run the commands manually (Not just dragging file to nvFlash)
> 
> Be sure to disable your GPU's in device manager and be sure to renable aftewards.
> 
> Full Instructions here (http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/0_40)


I've done all that and followed that exakt guide.

How do I unlock the file?


----------



## PedroC1999

Go into the properties for nvflash and the system file, and in the first menu there should be an unlock option


----------



## KS81

nvflash --protectoff maybe?

Is it the stock BIOS that has been edited, or have you just downloaded something?


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KS81*
> 
> nvflash --protectoff maybe?
> 
> Is it the stock BIOS that has been edited, or have you just downloaded something?


It's the stock bios.


----------



## goffemannen

A thing I could do tho was to flash a complete stock non edited bios.


----------



## DamselinDistres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Some might say you' re lying. And they're right!
> I don't think blackend is going to use Ln2


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> No way dude, i have dual 980ti and it's not pulling nowhere near 850w


I have my 980ti at 1.3volts my 4930k cpu at 1.5v about 8-10 hds, two aio's, and some other accessories. I measured it at 978watts but if you don't believe me that's fine! Just trying to help someone out!


----------



## looniam

i'll leave this here for no reason.


----------



## goffemannen

Got nvflash working now. Both cards flashed to 120% power limit.

Edit:

Even if i have 120% i still can't go higher than the 1493mhz core and 7908mhz memory that was the highest before.


----------



## Morkrah

hey all just got a strix

looks like ive got a as03 bios so i was going to try and set voltage to 1.28 and raise the power limit to 425 and see if i can get anything more out of it before i splurge on a waterblock.

anyone able to show me how i do this?

ive been looking in the bios editor but didnt want to try flash anytĥng until im sure ive edited it correctly

thanks

also, i noticed that there is a "fixed" voltage at the bottom of the table of 1.200 could this be whats limiting some people to 1.2v?


----------



## thrgk

What's the max voltage you guys would run for 24/7 on water cooler 980ti? 1.3 or 1.27 or? Currently at 1.25 with power limit at max in AB


----------



## Morkrah

i wasnt planning on going over 1.3 if/when i get my block. i really dont think maxwell will scale any better past that without ln2 tbh, definately wont get you 100's of mhz without sub zero im thinking


----------



## MaelstromOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Got nvflash working now. Both cards flashed to 120% power limit.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> Even if i have 120% i still can't go higher than the 1493mhz core and 7908mhz memory that was the highest before.


Sometimes it's just luck of the draw honestly. If you increased your power limit, but didn't increase the voltage given to the card, you were probably at your card's maximum while staying within stock specs of the card itself.

For instance, the TI Hybrid I installed yesterday would only go up to around 1540 before being right at the power ceiling (110%, 1.23mv seems to be all my card wants to supply to the gpu) Editing the bios to remove that power limit restriction allowed me to overclock my ram and boost the core up to 1618 before it just wouldn't go any further. I could MAYBE push it a little more with additional voltage, but I doubt the temperature difference would be worth another 25mhz on the core honestly.

It's all about finding that equilibrium for your card and expectations.

Out of curiosity, what is the ASIC of your card? Mine is 83.3


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaelstromOC*
> 
> Sometimes it's just luck of the draw honestly. If you increased your power limit, but didn't increase the voltage given to the card, you were probably at your card's maximum while staying within stock specs of the card itself.
> 
> For instance, the TI Hybrid I installed yesterday would only go up to around 1540 before being right at the power ceiling (110%, 1.23mv seems to be all my card wants to supply to the gpu) Editing the bios to remove that power limit restriction allowed me to overclock my ram and boost the core up to 1618 before it just wouldn't go any further. I could MAYBE push it a little more with additional voltage, but I doubt the temperature difference would be worth another 25mhz on the core honestly.
> 
> It's all about finding that equilibrium for your card and expectations.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is the ASIC of your card? Mine is 83.3


It's fixed now. Mr-Dark here on the forum made me a bios. Running 1506mhz core and 7908mhz memory with 1.255v.

ASIC? Where can I find that?


----------



## MaelstromOC

What voltage is going to your card? (Just realized I wasn't specific. What voltage were you using before the bios mod to 1.255?)

And you can check the ASIC using GPU-Z. You just right click the top of the GPU-Z window and choose "Read ASIC quality..."


----------



## piee

oc monitor to 110, using 2704,and 1458, 1458 vertical pixel clk keeps gpu idle,


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaelstromOC*
> 
> What voltage is going to your card? (Just realized I wasn't specific. What voltage were you using before the bios mod to 1.255?)
> 
> And you can check the ASIC using GPU-Z. You just right click the top of the GPU-Z window and choose "Read ASIC quality..."


On stock bios one card had max 1.243v and the other 1.199v.

ASIC:

Card 1: 80.7%
Card 2: 73%

And remember I have SLI. Maybe if I run the cards one and one I might get higher clock than I get now.


----------



## SlushPuppy007

So I finally managed to water cool my Gigabyte GTX980 Ti G1 Gaming, under gaming load, the GPU runs around 50 degrees C, which is awesome.

Now I need help to find the limits of the card, has anyone managed to push 1600MHz + on the GPU with water cooling?

I'm currently using Gigabyte's OC Guru software, and doing 1552MHz (Dynamic Boost Clock in games) and 8GHz on the Memory, this was achieved with 0.075 volts increase.

No throttling issues as the card is well within its thermal and power targets (target set at 139%).

going any higher than this is causing artifacts, even increasing the voltage with 0.0870 volts is not helping.

I already tried the following H2O bios, and its not getting me near 1600: http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## funfordcobra

1600 stable is rare. I'd be happy with 15xx if I were you.


----------



## fisher6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SlushPuppy007*
> 
> So I finally managed to water cool my Gigabyte GTX980 Ti G1 Gaming, under gaming load, the GPU runs around 50 degrees C, which is awesome.
> 
> Now I need help to find the limits of the card, has anyone managed to push 1600MHz + on the GPU with water cooling?
> 
> I'm currently using Gigabyte's OC Guru software, and doing 1552MHz (Dynamic Boost Clock in games) and 8GHz on the Memory, this was achieved with 0.075 volts increase.
> 
> No throttling issues as the card is well within its thermal and power targets (target set at 139%).
> 
> going any higher than this is causing artifacts, even increasing the voltage with 0.0870 volts is not helping.
> 
> I already tried the following H2O bios, and its not getting me near 1600: http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


1550 is already very good. If you see artifacts then your OC is just not stable. You could try adding more voltage but the card won't scale as well. I found my card's limit just for benching then backed it down till it was game stable at 1520.


----------



## Sphere07

Does your cards when watercooling have a heat spreader on it? Very curious.


----------



## spikey341

So I know i'm running into a power limit bottleneck when I'm overclocking my EVGA SC ACX 2.0 card, I can reach roughly 1470mhz before the power limit kicks in, and it's at 110%. Is it worth flashing my card? What are the chances of me breaking it? Is it worth a minimal fps gain?


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=3946


----------



## fyzzz

I should have probably asked this before, but i had some problems with my 980 ti before. I got random machine check exception bsods and it seemed to get worse when i had a custom bios on it. I've had my R9 290 installed now for a couple of weeks and it has been running stable with no issues. I'm going to sell my ti since it works fine at stock clocks. But i really wonder what caused it to behave so strange?


----------



## gsx1300rk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spikey341*
> 
> So I know i'm running into a power limit bottleneck when I'm overclocking my EVGA SC ACX 2.0 card, I can reach roughly 1470mhz before the power limit kicks in, and it's at 110%. Is it worth flashing my card? What are the chances of me breaking it? Is it worth a minimal fps gain?


Running about same on mine but reason I chose evga was they retain warranty with waterblock install as long as don't physically break something on the board so the risk of possibly bricking two cards and voiding my warranty just doesn't make sense to me for a hotter system with marginal fps gains in real world gaming. Warranty runs out you can bet I'll do it tho to see how high I can go considering one card has 73 asic and other is 84


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> 1550 is already very good. If you see artifacts then your OC is just not stable. You could try adding more voltage but the card won't scale as well. I found my card's limit just for benching then backed it down till it was game stable at 1520.


So I used a custom BIOS and changed some settings to fit my OC.

when the load kicks in, the GPU clock boosts up to 1557MHz, after a few seconds, the core clock drops down to 1544, and stays there, no further drops, only with Furmark Extreme Burn-In / Torture, then the GPU reduces voltage and clock speed to 1300MHz, which is expected.

I ran Heaven, and a few games, all runs as normal, and core clock remains fixed at 1544 MHz, the memory @ 8GHz. No artifacts.

The voltage shows as constant 1.2300 volts in GPU-Z while GPU is under load.


----------



## Sphere07

1544 is pretty good for watercooling.
Any answers to my question? I know the 980 Ti Lightning has no heat spreader.


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> 
> 1544 is pretty good for watercooling.
> Any answers to my question? I know the 980 Ti Lightning has no heat spreader.


Not sure what you mean by Heatspreader, but it does have an EK Water Block as well as a EK Back Plate.

Looks lik follows.



Max temps when running overclocked in Unigine Heaven is 50 degrees C.


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fisher6*
> 
> 1550 is already very good. If you see artifacts then your OC is just not stable. You could try adding more voltage but the card won't scale as well. I found my card's limit just for benching then backed it down till it was game stable at 1520.


So I went and fiddled some more, I have now found the best combo of settings and tools for the overclock.

Editing Laithan's custom H2O BIOS for the G1, I increased the boost clock to 1557MHz and memory speed to 8000MHz, saved the BIOS, and flashed it.

The BIOS is now taking care of most of the stuff, thanks Laithan!

I'm also using MSI Afterburner, and only for setting the Power Limit and Voltage Sliders to the Max. Nothing else is set in After Burner except this.

By doing so, when Afterburner applies these 2 settings at Windows Boot, my GPU Boosts to 1557 WITHOUT ANY PERFCAPS when running Heaven or Games.

Running Furmark with the Post-FX option disabled (Default Setting), there are NO PERFCAP limits.

When running Furmark with Post-FX enabled, there is a Power Perfcap limit, this even happens on the stock BIOS from Gigabyte, which is normal and expected.

Thanks again to for all the info on the forum people!

Latest BIOS'es for this card can be found at: http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/3620


----------



## Alpina 7

Question guys... As much as i love the company EK and their products... i Absolutely hate the Water-block they make for our 980Ti WF3 gaming...




Not very many choices and i hate the Chrome under that clear. So question is what other choices do we have as far as full cover water blocks go?

surely someone else makes a more attractive block?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alpina 7*
> 
> Question guys... As much as i love the company EK and their products... i Absolutely hate the Water-block they make for our 980Ti WF3 gaming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not very many choices and i hate the Chrome under that clear. So question is what other choices do we have as far as full cover water blocks go?
> 
> surely someone else makes a more attractive block?


I think EK is it for now, XSPC has a card for the reference version but it won't fit on the Gigabyte G1 Gaming.


----------



## gsx1300rk6

well odd thing , had one card at 1504 maxed on water and running into power issues , fully stable was set around 1480. Picked up a second card about a week ago and ran on air until second block came in which installed earlier. Taking a guess that i didn't have the first card seated properly or something because its still in same slot but since adding second card into loop I'm running folding stable at 1522 on both cards and the first card which has a lower asic is still only drawing 89-90% TDP , second cards a beast tho , running same clock at 78-79% TDP. Didn't even cross my mind to try resetting the gpu







guess ill run some folding for a few hours and see how it holds up and bump the clocks more.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gsx1300rk6*
> 
> well odd thing , had one card at 1504 maxed on water and running into power issues , fully stable was set around 1480. Picked up a second card about a week ago and ran on air until second block came in which installed earlier. Taking a guess that i didn't have the first card seated properly or something because its still in same slot but since adding second card into loop I'm running folding stable at 1522 on both cards and the first card which has a lower asic is still only drawing 89-90% TDP , second cards a beast tho , running same clock at 78-79% TDP. Didn't even cross my mind to try resetting the gpu
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> guess ill run some folding for a few hours and see how it holds up and bump the clocks more.


waste of money im 1500 on air with my gigabyte 980ti g1 and 1900 memory


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> waste of money im 1500 on air with my gigabyte 980ti g1 and 1900 memory


It's all perspective, I'd rather WC my card(s) to lower the temps and extend the life. So if money isn't the issue what's the problem? Lower temps also mean higher OC'ing. Just because it isn't for you doesn't mean it's a waste.


----------



## EarlZ

Can anyone upload the stock G1 gaming (Samsung Memory, F10 BIOS) for both DD & DP variants. Thank you!


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> waste of money im 1500 on air with my gigabyte 980ti g1 and 1900 memory


i like my pc component temps to be under 50 deg celcius and prefer everything under 45 decibels

thats why i need watercooling


----------



## Morkrah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i like my pc component temps to be under 50 deg celcius and prefer everything under 45 decibels
> 
> thats why i need watercooling


I 2nd that notion, along with probably 90% of this comunity ;D


----------



## Alpina 7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Morkrah*
> 
> I 2nd that notion, along with probably 90% of this comunity ;D


this. im going water cooling for the temps of course... but mostly to get rid of my loud jet fans.


----------



## Morkrah

Not to mention that for me anyway it has the same effect as looking at a tropical fish tank. Kinda soothing to look at for a while from time to time!


----------



## gsx1300rk6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> waste of money im 1500 on air with my gigabyte 980ti g1 and 1900 memory


BUT!!! can you do 1600+ and stay under 80c at full load?







, my system with both cards and a hot 4790k at 4.7ghz running at 1.3v max temps at full load after three hours of folding are around 45c and that's with it being 22c room temp. Still have warranty on cards so i have my hacked bios just patiently waiting till i can crank them up and kill the stupid 1.23 voltage lock on them now.


----------



## gsx1300rk6

and yeah i know 1600+ may be wishful thinking even with voltage fully unlocked but point is i can keep the cards cool to push past the voltage limits i could on air. Fans on rads are only running around 60% so i could crank them up more if need be and cool system even more. the second card on air i got stable at 1563 and was running mid to high 70c range but in sli no point in keeping it up higher than slowest card so i clock both identical


----------



## doox00

I just put 980Ti-SC-MaxAir bios on my EVGA 980TI ACX 2.0 SC+ card and so far so good. The best stable speeds I can get are 1455 core and 1785 memory. This seem about normal? I am sitting at 74C at full load about 20 minutes into furmark stress test. Its at 1.2740 volt and 79.3 percent power consumption. I may be able to get memory up.. still working on it.. think core is about topped out though.

Does anyone know if removing the stock hsf and reapplying thermal paste help with temps?

**up to 1845 mem now, seems stable.


----------



## goffemannen

I think I have some issues with my system. The 3dmark score seems to low for what I'm suppose to be able to get.

SLI with stock bios.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10870397

SLI with Mr-Dark bios - 1493 / 4001 1.275v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10869823

Single card Mr-Dark bios - 1493 / 4001 1.275v

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10869505

Edit:

Got a tip from the 900 series bios thread. I checked gpu z and it said pci 2.0. Now after I followed his advice it says pci 3.0 biggrin.gif. Ran som tests

Test with stock bios - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10871086

Test with 1493 / 4001 - http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10871430

So yeah. It helped a bit with the scores. 2500 more points on graphic scores.


----------



## Associated

Just a quick question... are random artifacts harmful for the card? I have Gigabyte 980 ti G1 1500MHz core @ 1.212V and there are artifacts for a split second every like 10min...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Just a quick question... are random artifacts harmful for the card? I have Gigabyte 980 ti G1 1500MHz core @ 1.212V and there are artifacts for a split second every like 10min...


Your card is not stable....


----------



## Associated

Yeah I know that, but is it bad for the GPU?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Yeah I know that, but is it bad for the GPU?


having an unstable overclock, whether it's the memory or core can cause crashes which could corrupt data or your whole OS installation so I would say it's bad for the software. But if it is a physical limitation such as power limit or thermals causing issues with the card it could be bad for the card itself.


----------



## looniam

lolwut?

sorry but an unstable GPU overclock will not corrupt the OS. i've been crashing benchmarks/games for years and never had to reinstall.


----------



## doox00

Is it normal when running furmark stress test it will run forever at max gpu speed (1455 in my case).. but when I run the benchmark it varies only between 999 and 12-1300 range. Max temp when running benchmark is 77-79. If it is normal why is that?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Is it normal when running furmark stress test it will run forever at max gpu speed (1455 in my case).. but when I run the benchmark it varies only between 999 and 12-1300 range. Max temp when running benchmark is 77-79. If it is normal why is that?


please stop using furmark; *it does nothing but slam your gpu to it's power limit.* great for testing your PSU but not a gpu.

there are plenty of other benchmarks to test your gpu like heaven, valley, 3dmark , games w/benchmarks.


----------



## doox00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please stop using furmark; *it does nothing but slam your gpu to it's power limit.* great for testing your PSU but not a gpu.
> 
> there are plenty of other benchmarks to test your gpu like heaven, valley, 3dmark , games w/benchmarks.


I see, I have used furmark and heaven to test oc.. did not realize furmark was no good. What is the best choice to find the highest stable oc on your gpu?


----------



## looniam

the best is gaming. crysis2 use to chew up most of my overclocking.









or like 10 loops of metro 2033 benchmark at highest settings.

some folks swear by sky diver others firestrike (both are in 3DMark). valley is great for tweaking the vram.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> I see, I have used furmark and heaven to test oc.. did not realize furmark was no good. What is the best choice to find the highest stable oc on your gpu?


personally i run Metro LL 10 times


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i like my pc component temps to be under 50 deg celcius and prefer everything under 45 decibels
> 
> thats why i need watercooling


I only hit 65c hard gaming 1440p with my stock air cooler my card craps out past 1500 with voltage max anyways ... plus no chance of a leak


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the best is gaming. crysis2 use to chew up most of my overclocking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or like 10 loops of metro 2033 benchmark at highest settings.
> 
> some folks swear by sky diver others firestrike (both are in 3DMark). valley is great for tweaking the vram.


Where can I get the Metro benchmark download? I have the game. Is it part of the game? If so, I never noticed it.

Thanks


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Where can I get the Metro benchmark download? I have the game. Is it part of the game? If so, I never noticed it.
> 
> Thanks


Its in the graphics section


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Where can I get the Metro benchmark download? I have the game. Is it part of the game? If so, I never noticed it.
> 
> Thanks


It's in your game folder, if you have last light:


Took another crack at making my unlocked voltage adjustable, and got the following results:

1342MHz boost at 1.187v, which can run 1446MHz stable.
Voltage unlocked to 1.268v which is good for 1506MHz. With fixed voltage, I was able to select 1.275v but being adjustable forced it down a notch. Anyone figured this out yet?
Sitting on 1497MHz at 1.249v now and 42C with 10 runs of metro benchmark.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> It's in your game folder, if you have last light:
> 
> 
> Took another crack at making my unlocked voltage adjustable, and got the following results:
> 
> *1342MHz boost at 1.187v, which can run 1446MHz stable.
> Voltage unlocked to 1.268v which is good for 1506MHz. With fixed voltage, I was able to select 1.275v but being adjustable forced it down a notch. Anyone figured this out yet?
> Sitting on 1497MHz at 1.249v now and 42C with 10 runs of metro benchmark.*


You seam to have a very similar card OC to mine, whats your ASIC?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Where can I get the Metro benchmark download? I have the game. Is it part of the game? If so, I never noticed it.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It's in your game folder, if you have last light:
Click to expand...

same for 2033.


----------



## mouacyk

My asic is a measly 71.5.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> My asic is a measly 71.5.


69.5 here

On stock voltage it boosts to 1342Mhz with 1.199v
Upon overclocking it hits 1455Mhz with 1.199v

Played about but havnt found the voltage needed for 1506, but its a smidge over 1.255v


----------



## overclockerz

Do you all think its possible to buy the EVGA Kingpin GTX 980 Ti and then install a waterblock on it? I mean if i i pay for the ASIC, naturally i would want to water-cool it to bring out the fullest potential. So i want to know if it possible to stripe off the default air-cooler on these cards and install a water-block on it as like other GTX 980 Ti.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-5998-KR


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please stop using furmark; *it does nothing but slam your gpu to it's power limit.* great for testing your PSU but not a gpu.
> 
> there are plenty of other benchmarks to test your gpu like heaven, valley, 3dmark , games w/benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> I see, I have used furmark and heaven to test oc.. did not realize furmark was no good. What is the best choice to find the highest stable oc on your gpu?
Click to expand...

@ looniam Ditto on the Furmark comment ... +R







... old school habits die hard ehhh?









Laithan turned me on to Heavensward as a bench tool for stability ... it is so effective (next best to actual gaming), it reminded me of back in the day when Crysis was the undisputed all-around stability test ... check out his post *HERE* and some of our results afterward









*http://na.finalfantasyxiv.com/benchmark/*


----------



## HAL900

Power limit does not exist


----------



## looniam

oh, its still there; just won't hit it when increased and limited core/voltage in a modded bios.


----------



## noonoo12

Hello,

Just got a Gigabyte GTX 980 TI G1 Edition and was wondering would it work with an Antec HCG 520w PSU? Full specs -

i5 4590
8GB DDR3 RAM
240GB SSD + 500GB HDD
Antec HCG 520W PSU

Don't want to plug it in and have something bad happen lol. Cheers.


----------



## funfordcobra

Don't over clock anything


----------



## goffemannen

get a more powerfull psu. 750w


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noonoo12*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Just got a Gigabyte GTX 980 TI G1 Edition and was wondering would it work with an Antec HCG 520w PSU? Full specs -
> 
> i5 4590
> 8GB DDR3 RAM
> 240GB SSD + 500GB HDD
> Antec HCG 520W PSU
> 
> Don't want to plug it in and have something bad happen lol. Cheers.


as said before dont overclock too much

the G1 at stock pulls 265watts so just be careful, If i am not wroung you will need a 6pin to 8 pin converter

as for the psu you have is a very good seasonic built unit
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> get a more powerfull psu. 750w


umm he should be fine, theres nothing to worry about as long as stock


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> as said before dont overclock too much
> 
> the G1 at stock pulls 265watts so just be careful, If i am not wroung you will need a 6pin to 8 pin converter
> 
> as for the psu you have is a very good seasonic built unit
> umm he should be fine, theres nothing to worry about as long as stock


yeah but who runs stock when you can easily overclock


----------



## JerzeyLegend

My face when I start up a game and crank everything to max. Feels good man.


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

.


----------



## Rob27shred

Wow reading some the latest post makes me rethink my GB xtreme 980ti. I was feeling like I lost the "sillycone" lottery cause I'm currently sitting at 1503/2001 at 1.23v with the stock BIOS but that actually seems to be pretty decent!







It can actually go a little farther but I have not really seen a need to push it harder yet. The best Firestrike run I got out of it so far was 1553/2001 but that was not 100% gaming stable. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7224961
Also got a question why is there so much variance with the readout of the memory MHz on all the different OC & monitoring tools? For the full 8GHz some will read 2000 like 3DMark's FireStrike & HWInfo64, some will read 4000 like MSI's AB, & some will read 8000 like Gigabyte's OC Guru 2. I just don't get all the variance? I mean I understand that DDR stands for Double Data Rate but could they make it any more confusing with the standards they use for the actual readouts!?


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rob27shred*
> 
> Wow reading some the latest post makes me rethink my GB xtreme 980ti. I was feeling like I lost the "sillycone" lottery cause I'm currently sitting at 1503/2001 at 1.23v with the stock BIOS but that actually seems to be pretty decent!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can actually go a little farther but I have not really seen a need to push it harder yet. The best Firestrike run I got out of it so far was 1553/2001 but that was not 100% gaming stable. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7224961
> Also got a question why is there so much variance with the readout of the memory MHz on all the different OC & monitoring tools? For the full 8GHz some will read 2000 like 3DMark's FireStrike & HWInfo64, some will read 4000 like MSI's AB, & some will read 8000 like Gigabyte's OC Guru 2. I just don't get all the variance? I mean I understand that DDR stands for Double Data Rate but could they make it any more confusing with the standards they use for the actual readouts!?


Nice run. Yeah those are good clocks at that voltage. I'm running a hybrid, slapped on an SC and moddedbios for 1.25 on load. 1540/2000 can be benched but wasn't quite game stable, so I dialedi t down to 1480/1850 and it's been good. I'm skeptical if my hybrid is installed properly, on load in Tomb Raider at 1440P/96Hz with most settings turned up I hit 60C on the core. The open beta of division at 1440P 96Hz I saw 64C... seems really high

Anyway, yeah 8000Mhz is actual read out but it is due to the DDR etc how some programs read it. I just have to do the maths like for GPU-Z multiply x4.


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave this here.

i7-2600K 4.4Ghz @ 1.32 EVGA 980TI 1.430Ghz @1.25v (_390 watt PT_ in bios)
peak killowatt reading/ *PSU efficiency* (evga 750 G2)

boot into desktop: 330/*297*

idle: 65.4/*54.28*

prime95(blend): 184/*163*

kombuster: 477/*429.3*

both: 565/*502.85*

gaming (TW3): 325/*292.5*

that is all.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

EVGRey


----------



## DamselinDistres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll leave this here for no reason.


Thank you! When you start overclocking, watts and amps can increase pretty quickly


----------



## Rob27shred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Nice run. Yeah those are good clocks at that voltage. I'm running a hybrid, slapped on an SC and moddedbios for 1.25 on load. 1540/2000 can be benched but wasn't quite game stable, so I dialedi t down to 1480/1850 and it's been good. I'm skeptical if my hybrid is installed properly, on load in Tomb Raider at 1440P/96Hz with most settings turned up I hit 60C on the core. The open beta of division at 1440P 96Hz I saw 64C... seems really high
> 
> Anyway, yeah 8000Mhz is actual read out but it is due to the DDR etc how some programs read it. I just have to do the maths like for GPU-Z multiply x4.


Thanks bud, yeah that does seem a but toasty for a hybrid cooled card. I'm hitting around 64 to 67 with the Windforce cooler on RotTR at 1440p 60hz all graphically settings maxed but AA set to FXAA. Although I will say the Windforce cooler is a beast! But I wouldn't expect it to get as cool as a hybrid solution. You could always remove the AIO head from the GPU the repaste & reseat it if you are comfortable with doing that. I can guarantee it will help some as even the best GPU manufacturers still use fairly cheap TIM & seem to put way too much or to little on IME. I've been considering pulling mine apart & throwing some IC Diamond I got on it eve though it is performing well. I know I could get it a few degrees cooler at least by doing it.


----------



## GOTFrog

Im having excessive lag when watching videos, youtube, vimeo, would it be caused by the low clocks from the card? and how do I raise them?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Thank you! When you start overclocking, watts and amps can increase pretty quickly


you're welcome but i have to admit i lied. i put that power consumption graph there to show two people _both of them were right_ just different points of view based on the platform. socket 115x will use ~100+ less than a socket 2011 set up.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*
> 
> Im having excessive lag when watching videos, youtube, vimeo, would it be caused by the low clocks from the card? and how do I raise them?


Use gpuz and task manager to identify the bottleneck. If low gpu clocks are the culprit,you can set power management to performance in nvidia control panel. If something is chewing up your cpu use process explorer to identify the program and kill or disable it (which is off topic btw . )


----------



## Caos

consultation, testing the bios on my gaming extreme LN2

think? the voltage reaches 1.26 is far right?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> consultation, testing the bios on my gaming extreme LN2
> 
> think? the voltage reaches 1.26 is far right?


dont go above 1.3 on air cooling thats all


----------



## superkyle1721

Hey guys I've got the option of selling my EVGA 980 and buying two pny 980ti's they are a little over a month old and ASIC score is 81.2% on one while the other is a measly 66%. My buddy said I would buy them from him for $900 for both. What do you guys think? I hear pny reference cards are trash but then again it may be my only way into the 980 ti sli world.

Always destroying exergy!!


----------



## jezzer

I owned a PNY 980 Pure Performance OC2 card, it was the nicest 980 i owned and was clearly binned while not even advertised for it.

Waiting till this summer to see what pascal brings is not an option? If u got 900$ to spend maybe its worth waiting. 980 Ti's will get cheaper when pascal release gets closer because people want to sell them

Why does your buddy wants to sell them? what does he not like about them?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jezzer*
> 
> I owned a PNY 980 Pure Performance OC2 card, it was the nicest 980 i owned and was clearly binned while not even advertised for it.
> 
> Waiting till this summer to see what pascal brings is not an option? If u got 900$ to spend maybe its worth waiting. 980 Ti's will get cheaper when pascal release gets closer because people want to sell them
> 
> Why does your buddy wants to sell them? what does he not like about them?


Yeah I know they will get cheaper but $900 is one heck of a deal I would think. Best I can find them for used is $575 each so I would be saving $250. When prices drop that will make it easy for me to still get back what I paid for them when I upgrade to pascal later and gives me a lot more power to play with in the mean time. He is looking to get rid of them bc he says he planned to game more often but doesn't really use them. He is selling them to build a Skylake mini itx htpc instead. I just can't decide if I want to spend that much money but then again if I get strapped for cash it should be an easy sell at $550 which is a $200 money maker haha


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> lolwut?
> 
> sorry but an unstable GPU overclock will not corrupt the OS. i've been crashing benchmarks/games for years and never had to reinstall.


I've had unstable OC's crash my entire system though, not just games or benchmarks, so I can see how your OS could get corrupt if you're super unlucky. It's no different than just hard restarting the OS while it's running.


----------



## meangreenbean

Back in the day I had an unstable OC trash Windows. That was back on a Barton 2500+ on an Asus A7V333-X with a WD SE 80GB/8MB platter drive.
I've had some extremely unstable OCs since then and haven't experienced that since. I think that it was more an issue of Windows XP rather than the hardware itself.
Another thing that helps is not running a boot-time defrag while OCd if on a platter drive


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aznguyen316*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> lolwut?
> 
> sorry but an unstable GPU overclock will not corrupt the OS. i've been crashing benchmarks/games for years and never had to reinstall.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had unstable OC's crash my entire system though, not just games or benchmarks, so I can see how your OS could get corrupt if you're super unlucky. It's no different than just hard restarting the OS while it's running.
Click to expand...

a gpu is not going to corrupt the OS. it may and can corrupt the drivers but it will not corrupt the OS.

if you are crashing not playing games/benchmarks then it is _ALREADY_ corrupt.


----------



## Dunan

Guess I can be added to the club, picked up a new MSI gaming 980ti yesterday

so far so good


----------



## duckyboy

Anyone mind sharing come SS of their overclock settings with the ASUS software. Every time i use precision or Afterburner my clocks show up as 1600mhz without touching settings. while gaming when my ASUS 980 ti STRIX STOCK with the asus program it shows 1420mhz, with my overclock I get 1470 max boost but it usually hovers around 1460


----------



## nuniksais

Hi!

Can anybody tell me how to go past the error "Can't read rom" when flashing the BIOS?

I used the --nvprotectoff but I still can't seem to flash my BIOS.

Card is Gigabyte 980 Ti Xtreme.

Thanks!


----------



## doox00

Hey, I have a question/concern. I have an evga 980 ti oc acx 2.0. I replaced the stock cooler with an ARCTIC Accelero Hybrid III-140. With a modded bios from this thread (maxair one) I can only do 1455 core (it runs at 1.27volts) and was able to do close to 1900 on mem, it was pretty unstable overal though, even with setting negative values for core and memory in msi afterburner. So I put the stock firmware back on and at stock settings (no oc in afterburner) its hitting 1584 at 1.19 and still able to run nearly 1900 memory (haven't tested/pushed it yet) it is running 10-15c cooler also and no crashes 20 minutes in on valley at 3440x1440 8x full screen ultra.

Am I doing something wrong or sometimes this just how it works?

** Appears it only runs core that high in valley, in firestrike it only goes up to 1404 or something like that.


----------



## Djinn206

The Unigine benchmarks including Valley do report wrong (too high) core clocks.


----------



## superkyle1721

Got the 980 ti sli today!!! Super stoked. Put it in switched over the settings in GeForce manager or whatever it's called and started stressing the cards to see how the handle it. I'm seeing some very odd things. Firestrike score is 17251 very weak considering I've overclocked the cards to 1400 core and 1901 memory. Every time I finish the test EVGA precision resets the values to default for some reason. This next part might be the problem and might eek some people but I'm running my two TIs and a 6700k overclocked to 4.9Ghz on a supernova 750W g2....I know I know not enough power for everything overclocked but honestly hasn't crashed froze of or even shuddered a single time. I'm going to upgrade the power supply in the next day or so but I couldn't wait to play with them. Plus since it's a tier one psu it should just shut off no harm done when over powered but if it burns out oh well.

Question is why the crappy performance? Looking at the leader board similar clocks from others are giving well over 23000. Did I miss a setting setting it up to what? This is my first sli rig so not quite sure what I am doing... Looking at the monitoring software it doesn't seems they are not getting enough power which was my first concern but if someone could help me get this fully optimized that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## AvengerNoonZz

Wow, this card is insane! I purchased the Gigabyte G1 model and paired it with my 2500K and games are so smooth. According to MSI Afterburner it runs at 1430mhz instead of the rated 1291mhz boost clock. Maybe an error but I'm not too sure.

Also very happy that there is no coil whine and it is very quiet too. Just need to swap my freesync monitor to a gsync model.


----------



## aznguyen316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AvengerNoonZz*
> 
> Wow, this card is insane! I purchased the Gigabyte G1 model and paired it with my 2500K and games are so smooth. According to MSI Afterburner it runs at 1430mhz instead of the rated 1291mhz boost clock. Maybe an error but I'm not too sure.
> 
> Also very happy that there is no coil whine and it is very quiet too. Just need to swap my freesync monitor to a gsync model.


That's your boost 2.0 at work, it will stay up until it hits another thermal threshold and go down a little more. I know my stock bios when it hit 60C had a slightly lower boost. I flashed a non-boost BIOS to just run at 1506 no matter the temps until max of 83C. I'm also on hybrid cooler though.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doox00*
> 
> Hey, I have a question/concern. I have an evga 980 ti oc acx 2.0. I replaced the stock cooler with an ARCTIC Accelero Hybrid III-140. With a modded bios from this thread (maxair one) I can only do 1455 core (it runs at 1.27volts) and was able to do close to 1900 on mem, it was pretty unstable overal though, even with setting negative values for core and memory in msi afterburner. So I put the stock firmware back on and at stock settings (no oc in afterburner) its hitting 1584 at 1.19 and still able to run nearly 1900 memory (haven't tested/pushed it yet) it is running 10-15c cooler also and no crashes 20 minutes in on valley at 3440x1440 8x full screen ultra.
> 
> Am I doing something wrong or sometimes this just how it works?
> 
> ** Appears it only runs core that high in valley, in firestrike it only goes up to 1404 or something like that.


Is that 1584 the value you are seeing in Heaven/Valley or in Afterburner? The values in Heaven/Valley can be inaccurate.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overclockerz*
> 
> Do you all think its possible to buy the EVGA Kingpin GTX 980 Ti and then install a waterblock on it? I mean if i i pay for the ASIC, naturally i would want to water-cool it to bring out the fullest potential. So i want to know if it possible to stripe off the default air-cooler on these cards and install a water-block on it as like other GTX 980 Ti.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-5998-KR


Of course it's possible, have a look at my avitar, lol.

EK makes a good block for it, and you can either use the stock supplied backplate, or one from EK.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/water-blocks/vga-blocks/full-cover-for-nvidia-geforce/geforce-gtx-9x0-titan-x-series

They have either an acetal or plexi version available.
The installation was very straight forward.

I chose to use the stock backplate from the KPE, no additional screws were needed, EK supplies the required hardware for it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Is anyone running a 6700k with two of these bad boys in sli? Thats my current setup and I am running it off a 750W g2 power supply. All seems fine but I need to know if it is worth upgrading the power supply or not since I already own the 750W. If someone has a kill-a-watt that they could test actual power draw for me that would be great. Ive scoured the web but have come up with a ton of different answers.


----------



## funfordcobra

You are on the line. Extreme over clocking or bios change and you will be well over 750. I wouldn't use a 750 if it was me. 1000 at the least. I pull about 1.1kw from the wall.


----------



## PedroC1999

One of these overclocked can easily suck 350w at like 1500MHz (Voltage Dependant)

Two of these and you're looking around 700, factor in the CPU and everything else and you're looking at around 1000 with little room for expansion


----------



## superkyle1721

Wow thanks guys I'm shocked that these cards are pulling over a 1000W. So what do you guys suggest me to buy? I do not even plan to add any more cards than I currently have but do plan on selling them for two TI pascal GPUs. Would 1000W be enough to overclock to the max or should I get 1200W or just go absolutely crazy and get 1500W although that gets expensive quick for a quality unit


----------



## PedroC1999

If you want a quality PSU, I always recommend the Corsair AX Series if your budget can stretch it, AX1200


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> If you want a quality PSU, I always recommend the Corsair AX Series if your budget can stretch it, AX1200


Call me lazy but I spent a lot of time making the cables look nice and pretty







I'm looking at the EVGA 1300W G2. Price isn't too terrible and I wouldn't have to rewire anything







I would call this a premium unit right? I mean it's not platinum rated but I just can't afford that.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Call me lazy but I spent a lot of time making the cables look nice and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the EVGA 1300W G2. Price isn't too terrible and I wouldn't have to rewire anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would call this a premium unit right? I mean it's not platinum rated but I just can't afford that.


If the wires are interchangeable between them then why not!

Its a very good unit, you just look for Gold or more, specially on a rig that pulls like yours. Dont want to be spending more money on electricity bill than you need


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Call me lazy but I spent a lot of time making the cables look nice and pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking at the EVGA 1300W G2. Price isn't too terrible and I wouldn't have to rewire anything smile.gif I would call this a premium unit right? I mean it's not platinum rated but I just can't afford that.


evga G2/P2 = ftw









Reviews - EVGA Supernova G2 1300W

you really won't NEED more than 1K.

Reviews - EVGA Supernova G2 1000W

it was pretty redundant to link the other review, both being the superflower leadex platform.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> If the wires are interchangeable between them then why not!
> 
> Its a very good unit, you just look for Gold or more, specially on a rig that pulls like yours. Dont want to be spending more money on electricity bill than you need


Yup interchangable and gold. Guess I'll fork over the money and try to find someone willing to buy a basically brand new 750 G2







. I'm looking into getting a water cooling unit and have come across two in which seem pretty good. Granted they do not have full block cooling and don't look as fancy as custom loop cooling but I can't afford that.

Has anyone tried either of these coolers for the 980 TI?

ARCTIC Accelero Hybrid III-120 (GTX980Ti), Multi-compatible Air/Liquid Cooler for AMD and Nvidia Graphics Cards, Graphics Card Cooler with 120 mm radiator and high-end backside cooler https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0156R6TNI/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_VLEZwbAPACK55

Or

EVGA Hybrid Cooler for GeForce GTX 980Ti Cooling 400-HY-0996-B1 https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00ZQ4PFX2/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_awd_9NEZwbWGNXTY2

Honestly anything has to be better than the pny stock cooler. It's basically garbage.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> evga G2/P2 = ftw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reviews - EVGA Supernova G2 1300W
> 
> you really won't NEED more than 1K.
> 
> Reviews - EVGA Supernova G2 1000W
> 
> it was pretty redundant to link the other review, both being the superflower leadex platform.


Yeah I figured 1000W is plent but for $10 more I could go with the 1300W and keep it in the peak efficiency points more often. That's why I was leaning toward the 1300 over 1000W


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I figured 1000W is plent but for $10 more I could go with the 1300W and keep it in the peak efficiency points more often. That's why I was leaning toward the 1300 over 1000W


Either one will serve you well.. I have both myself and they are great PSU


----------



## dmasteR

650W PSU is enough for a 1500/8000 OC'd 980Ti with a 6700K OC'd?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I figured 1000W is plent but for $10 more I could go with the 1300W and keep it in the peak efficiency points more often. That's why I was leaning toward the 1300 over 1000W


actually you're losing more efficiency going bigger; you won't be using peek power consumption most of the time.

an oldie but goodie:

50% Load Myth

TLDR: the rig also idles, web browsing and what not were power usage is low need to be taken into account.









all in all though it not like you're just using 500 watts peak, a 1300 is fine.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 650W PSU is enough for a 1500/8000 OC'd 980Ti with a 6700K OC'd?


yes. i posted my killowatt readings here a day ago.

E:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here.
> 
> i7-2600K 4.4Ghz @ 1.32 EVGA 980TI 1.430Ghz @1.25v (_390 watt PT_ in bios)
> peak killowatt reading/ *PSU efficiency* (evga 750 G2)
> 
> boot into desktop: 330/*297*
> 
> idle: 65.4/*54.28*
> 
> prime95(blend): 184/*163*
> 
> kombuster: 477/*429.3*
> 
> both: 565/*502.85*
> 
> gaming (TW3): 325/*292.5*
> 
> that is all.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> actually you're losing more efficiency going bigger; you won't be using peek power consumption most of the time.
> 
> an oldie but goodie:
> 
> 50% Load Myth
> 
> TLDR: the rig also idles, web browsing and what not were power usage is low need to be taken into account.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all in all though it not like you're just using 500 watts peak, a 1300 is fine.
> yes. i posted my killowatt readings here a day ago.
> 
> E:


Thank you!


----------



## xtremesystems

Could enyone help me with gigabyte gtx 980Ti Wf3OC?

I have samsung mems , they are preety good.

the problem is vcore.

with ocguru or afterburner i can only increase v to 1,22 ( an it switches between 1,2 -1,22)

i succesfuly modded vtable for gtx970 so i have same knowledge

the power limit is only 260W (its 104%) . 250 is base power limit

what should i do to icrease voltages?
i think first step should be increasing power limit. Should i tweak sth more?

my power supply is 1,2kW


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtremesystems*
> 
> Could enyone help me with gigabyte gtx 980Ti Wf3OC?
> 
> I have samsung mems , they are preety good.
> 
> the problem is vcore.
> 
> with ocguru or afterburner i can only increase v to 1,22 ( an it switches between 1,2 -1,22)
> 
> i succesfuly modded vtable for gtx970 so i have same knowledge
> 
> the power limit is only 260W (its 104%) . 250 is base power limit
> 
> what should i do to icrease voltages?
> i think first step should be increasing power limit. Should i tweak sth more?
> 
> my power supply is 1,2kW


You're gonna need a custom BIOS, refer to this thread and he may make you one if you ask nicely










http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/0_40


----------



## goffemannen

Noticed a thing today. One card just started to get hotter than the other one. 10 degrees hotter than the other one. It's the second card that runs hotter. On idle they are almost the same. Second one is 2 degrees hotter.

Evga hybrid SLI


----------



## PedroC1999

What direction is the flow of your case? If your top is intake and your back is exhaust, it would explain it


----------



## goffemannen

All radiators are exhaust ofc.

Intake 140mms: 2 front. 1 bottom and 1 on the side.

They ran the same temps 2 days ago. haven't done any changes since.


----------



## fishingfanatic

You should be able to squeeze a gpu fan in behind them. It would help. Around here a Gelid 75 cfm is pretty cheap and quiet. Maybe pull an expansion plate out for better air flow.

I always change my case fans to aftermarket with much higher cfms to help keep the thermals down. Average drop of 6-7 C just by changing the intake and outlet fans.

Always found the lower gpu to run warmer than the top one in my experience. Maybe it's bcuz I have a gpu fan, but found it similar in different scenarios as well without a gpu fan.

You would think the top one would get warmer !

Hope that helps a bit !









FF


----------



## goffemannen

A gpu fan behind them? What do you mean by that?

I got expansion plates out.

Intake fans are Akasa Viper PWM 140mm.
Cpu fans is Noctua nf-f12 ippc-2000 140mms.
Gpu fans is stock, but they have been working great.

After a run of Firestrike top card tops out at 55 degrees and the bottom is 10 degrees warmer.


----------



## fishingfanatic

You should be able to install a 120mm fan on the side of the HDD cage behind the cards to blow air in between them.

I couldn't tell if the middle plate was out, but glad you have it out already. Air flow is somewhat difficult in there, so an extra fan on top of the HDD

cage couldn't hurt either and it would blow across the rads. That could be tricky as you would want to keep an eye on the air going thru the rad b4

and after a fan install.to ensure sufficient flow for both. Change ur intake/outlet fans if it's still a problem.

I have 2 140 mm 122cfm intake fans in the front, 2 120mm 107 cfm exhaust fans on the top of the case as well as 1 107 cfm intake from the top,

blows across the VRMs..

1 140mm 122cfm fan for the gpus and 1 more 92 cfm 120mm exhaust out the back. If you get quiet enough fans which looks like you did it really

isn't that much louder. 20db and lower is pretty good.20-30 is still acceptable.

Remember thermals are one of the biggest problems with pcs when working their butts off so anything to help, with proper air flow in mind, and

usually intake from below the case when possible as it's always cooler.

I don't have a bottom opening, but not too concerned about it. Internal temps are usually around 25-31 C maxed out.

I use a chiller so it gets even cooler then that when I run it. 22-27 with that running if I remember correctly.

FF


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Noticed a thing today. One card just started to get hotter than the other one. 10 degrees hotter than the other one. It's the second card that runs hotter. On idle they are almost the same. Second one is 2 degrees hotter.
> 
> Evga hybrid SLI


Is there a chance one of your pump or fan is not working? That difference in temps, at worst, points to a fan failure (or running sub-optimal speeds). Pump failure would be much more drastic.


----------



## looniam

^that. since it is sudden you are experiencing the problem.


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Is there a chance one of your pump or fan is not working? That difference in temps, at worst, points to a fan failure (or running sub-optimal speeds). Pump failure would be much more drastic.


The fans is spinning and I think it would be more drastic temp increase if the pump didn't work.


----------



## looniam

might not be a failure but a malfunction.


----------



## goffemannen

could be. Hard to say.

But it's noticeably hotter air coming out from the radiatorn on the lower card than the top card. Top air coming from the top feels hardly warm but the air form the second feels warm. So the radiator gets warm and that should indicate that the pump at least is working.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ouch was looking at selling my old 980 on the site and learned you need 35 rep to do so...







anyone need any help with anything LOL looking to do some "community service" haha


----------



## duckyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ouch was looking at selling my old 980 on the site and learned you need 35 rep to do so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyone need any help with anything LOL looking to do some "community service" haha


Help me with overclocking my 980 ti Strix =) I don'y know if I should app my voltage or not. Like how much can I add without exploding my card. Not interested in flashing bios too


----------



## PedroC1999

You can max out the slider safely if your load temps are under around 80*C


----------



## duckyboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> You can max out the slider safely if your load temps are under around 80*C


I also haven't really touched the memory with overclocking, Would increasing memory increase stability ? with the stock settings of 7200 for memory, do you think bumping it to 7500 make the card more stable ?
because once I pass 1460mhz my valley and heaven benchmarks somehow drop


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *duckyboy*
> 
> I also haven't really touched the memory with overclocking, Would increasing memory increase stability ? with the stock settings of 7200 for memory, do you think bumping it to 7500 make the card more stable ?
> because once I pass 1460mhz my valley and heaven benchmarks somehow drop


Yes you can max out the slider. Basically as long as you stay within stock bios then nothing you can change in the overclocking software will hurt your card. Worst are you will have the screen freeze and need to restart the computer manually.
Increasing memory will not add stability. In fact it will decrease the stability. Core clock will give you the largest gain for any said amount of increase but the memory should also be clocked as high as possible if you are looking to squeeze every ounce of power out of the card that you can. Again this is all safe to do so no worries


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 650W PSU is enough for a 1500/8000 OC'd 980Ti with a 6700K OC'd?


a 450 watt is, 550 if you live dangerously with voltages.


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Noticed a thing today. One card just started to get hotter than the other one. 10 degrees hotter than the other one. It's the second card that runs hotter. On idle they are almost the same. Second one is 2 degrees hotter.
> 
> Evga hybrid SLI


Can you mount the radiator for the bottom card at the bottom of your case and switch it with one of the two fans you already have there? You have two fans at a 90 degree angle competing for the same air. Not the best way to do it.. Not to mention the rad on your top card looks pretty chewed up with thumb prints all on the fins. That will lessen your airflow some but it still seems to out-compete the rear rad.


----------



## MaelstromOC

This may be hidden within this thread somewhere, but it's rather long lol.

Does anyone know if the EVGA Hybrid cards are locked to 1.21v? I edited my bios and removed the power limits, but I can't seem to get the voltage to budge at all!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> a 450 watt is, 550 if you live dangerously with voltages.


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> Can you mount the radiator for the bottom card at the bottom of your case and switch it with one of the two fans you already have there? You have two fans at a 90 degree angle competing for the same air. Not the best way to do it.. Not to mention the rad on your top card looks pretty chewed up with thumb prints all on the fins. That will lessen your airflow some but it still seems to out-compete the rear rad.


If it had been that it would have been like that from the beginning. The temp difference started a few days ago.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok so it's been a full 24 hours with my sli build and while it is absolutely amazing and simply crushes games in 4K. Witcher 3 is still the heavy weight champion. It easy my 980ti sli for lunch. Tried maxed setting and dropped to around 38-40 fps. Turned off hair works AA and still not 60. Turned to Off Mboa+ still not 60. Finally turned down shadow detain and finally 60. Out for this amount of money it should crush it IMO


----------



## amptechnow

just wanted to say hello to everyone. just got my 980 ti in the mail today. super excited! still waiting for my new cpu and some fittings to build my loops, so im waiting to fill out form. i still installed it in my new rig, even though ill be putting in under water. just needed to do something with it. i waited all day to unbox it so i wouldnt be temped to tear apart my current rig and install it in there. ive been over on the dark side (amd) since my gtx660ti rig was demoted to htpc/medi server/tv gaming pc. since they were released i have been running 2x r9 290's in crossfire. how do you think the 980ti will stack up against them? its a msi gaming g6 golden edition.


----------



## superkyle1721

Can someone please tell me what the heck is going on here? I disabled one of the graphics cards and ran it as a single 980TI then overclocked it and the graphics score hardly beat my old 980? Also the physics score from the processor is worse? its the same processor..I even ran it at 4.9ghz and still worse overall score. Here is the comparison. Something simply isnt right.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7686254/fs/7517581


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the heck is going on here? I disabled one of the graphics cards and ran it as a single 980TI then overclocked it and the graphics score hardly beat my old 980? Also the physics score from the processor is worse? its the same processor..I even ran it at 4.9ghz and still worse overall score. Here is the comparison. Something simply isnt right.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7686254/fs/7517581


Whats your score not overclocked.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the heck is going on here? I disabled one of the graphics cards and ran it as a single 980TI then overclocked it and the graphics score hardly beat my old 980? Also the physics score from the processor is worse? its the same processor..I even ran it at 4.9ghz and still worse overall score. Here is the comparison. Something simply isnt right.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7686254/fs/7517581
> 
> 
> 
> Whats your score not overclocked.
Click to expand...

Stock GPU clock with max fans to ensure no thermal throttle and CPU at 4.8GHz give me a score of 12086 total with a 13914 graphics score. This is with a i7 6700k also. Looking at results from various sites and other users it seems it should be significantly higher. At the very least it should be better than my old 980. I'm thinking something is wrong for sure but I'm not sure what it could be.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Double post sorry


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the heck is going on here? I disabled one of the graphics cards and ran it as a single 980TI then overclocked it and the graphics score hardly beat my old 980? Also the physics score from the processor is worse? its the same processor..I even ran it at 4.9ghz and still worse overall score. Here is the comparison. Something simply isnt right.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7686254/fs/7517581


yeah, you got a problem. lets try to get rid of those low clock states when you start the bench:

first use DDU to uninstall the driver, then re-install it. then go to the NV control panel and switch from _adaptive_ to _prefer maximum performance_ in power management for the global profile. we can do a game by game basis later if you wish. this will go easier with just one card for now.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Can someone please tell me what the heck is going on here? I disabled one of the graphics cards and ran it as a single 980TI then overclocked it and the graphics score hardly beat my old 980? Also the physics score from the processor is worse? its the same processor..I even ran it at 4.9ghz and still worse overall score. Here is the comparison. Something simply isnt right.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7686254/fs/7517581
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, you got a problem. lets try to get rid of those low clock states when you start the bench:
> 
> first use DDU to uninstall the driver, then re-install it. then go to the NV control panel and switch from _adaptive_ to _prefer maximum performance_ in power management for the global profile. we can do a game by game basis later if you wish. this will go easier with just one card for now.
Click to expand...

I may have found the problem. I'm gaming on a 70" 4K tv. With the resolution set to 4K through nvidia control panel it significantly drops my score despite the benchmark switching resolutions like it should. I switched the resolution back to 1080p 120hz and score jumped to a little above 16500 with overclock at 1470 max boost. For some reason no matter if I adjust clocks higher it can't achieve greater than 1470. Something is throttling it but can't figure out what.

I'm downloading the drivers now. I don't think that will fix anything since it seems like it may be working now but a clean install never hurt anything









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I may have found the problem. I'm gaming on a 70" 4K tv. With the resolution set to 4K through nvidia control panel it significantly drops my score despite the benchmark switching resolutions like it should. I switched the resolution back to 1080p 120hz and score jumped to a little above 16500 with overclock at 1470 max boost. For some reason no matter if I adjust clocks higher it can't achieve greater than 1470. Something is throttling it but can't figure out what.
> 
> I'm downloading the drivers now. I don't think that will fix anything since it seems like it may be working now but a clean install never hurt anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ok. but you really shouldn't be reporting your 2D or idle clocks in FS. (core/vram - 135 MHz/203 MHz) and that stands out to me. if it's not any more effort to find the 3DMark profile then change the power management there.

do you usually just install new drivers over the old, click "clean install", or use DDU to uninstall then install the new?


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I may have found the problem. I'm gaming on a 70" 4K tv. With the resolution set to 4K through nvidia control panel it significantly drops my score despite the benchmark switching resolutions like it should. I switched the resolution back to 1080p 120hz and score jumped to a little above 16500 with overclock at 1470 max boost. For some reason no matter if I adjust clocks higher it can't achieve greater than 1470. Something is throttling it but can't figure out what.
> 
> I'm downloading the drivers now. I don't think that will fix anything since it seems like it may be working now but a clean install never hurt anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your prob hitting the max the card can do, prob need a modded bios for voltage and boost unlock. But if your on air id leave it be, best under water really, if you want to push further.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I may have found the problem. I'm gaming on a 70" 4K tv. With the resolution set to 4K through nvidia control panel it significantly drops my score despite the benchmark switching resolutions like it should. I switched the resolution back to 1080p 120hz and score jumped to a little above 16500 with overclock at 1470 max boost. For some reason no matter if I adjust clocks higher it can't achieve greater than 1470. Something is throttling it but can't figure out what.
> 
> I'm downloading the drivers now. I don't think that will fix anything since it seems like it may be working now but a clean install never hurt anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> ok. but you really shouldn't be reporting your 2D or idle clocks in FS. (core/vram - 135 MHz/203 MHz) and that stands out to me. if it's not any more effort to find the 3DMark profile then change the power management there.
> 
> do you usually just install new drivers over the old, click "clean install", or use DDU to uninstall then install the new?
Click to expand...

I am not exactly sure how you change that setting within he firestrike profile to change the power management. I did change it within control panel though when I first installed the cards. I'm relatively new to GPU tweaking I've always been more of a CPU overclocker since I didn't always have the money to buy a nice graphics card.

Anytime I install a new driver for any GPU even if it's just an update I always boot into safe mode use DDU and then do a clean install. I.e. Wipe and click clean install. Kinda redundant I know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I may have found the problem. I'm gaming on a 70" 4K tv. With the resolution set to 4K through nvidia control panel it significantly drops my score despite the benchmark switching resolutions like it should. I switched the resolution back to 1080p 120hz and score jumped to a little above 16500 with overclock at 1470 max boost. For some reason no matter if I adjust clocks higher it can't achieve greater than 1470. Something is throttling it but can't figure out what.
> 
> I'm downloading the drivers now. I don't think that will fix anything since it seems like it may be working now but a clean install never hurt anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Your prob hitting the max the card can do, prob need a modded bios for voltage and boost unlock. But if your on air id leave it be, best under water really, if you want to push further.
Click to expand...

Yeah that's what I thought. I considered buying the hybrid kit but the lack of vram cooling just seems like it won't benefit me. That and considering a complete liquid cooling kit with 2 water blocks etc would cost almost the price of another card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I am not exactly sure how you change that setting within he firestrike profile to change the power management. I did change it within control panel though when I first installed the cards. I'm relatively new to GPU tweaking I've always been more of a CPU overclocker since I didn't always have the money to buy a nice graphics card.
> 
> Anytime I install a new driver for any GPU even if it's just an update I always boot into safe mode use DDU and then do a clean install. I.e. Wipe and click clean install. Kinda redundant I know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




you can ignore the texture filtering - i do that for benching against others for fun.
3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD


----------



## Penryn

A New Challenger Appears!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I am not exactly sure how you change that setting within he firestrike profile to change the power management. I did change it within control panel though when I first installed the cards. I'm relatively new to GPU tweaking I've always been more of a CPU overclocker since I didn't always have the money to buy a nice graphics card.
> 
> Anytime I install a new driver for any GPU even if it's just an update I always boot into safe mode use DDU and then do a clean install. I.e. Wipe and click clean install. Kinda redundant I know
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can ignore the texture filtering - i do that for benching against others for fun.
> 3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD
Click to expand...

Updated the settings. Thanks a lot for your help. I'm sure I'll have many more questions when it comes to tweaking games and stuff for sli. My new 1300W PSU should be arriving hopefully by this weekend so I'll be ready to really push the two cards to the max. For now since I am only on a 750W g2 PSU I felt I better disable one card (although both work fine) just in case to ensure I don't fry anything or damage the cards by under powering them. If I make it in time sign me up for a team







I'll be happy to add my points to the total.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Updated the settings. Thanks a lot for your help. I'm sure I'll have many more questions when it comes to tweaking games and stuff for sli. My new 1300W PSU should be arriving hopefully by this weekend so I'll be ready to really push the two cards to the max. For now since I am only on a 750W g2 PSU I felt I better disable one card (although both work fine) just in case to ensure I don't fry anything or damage the cards by under powering them. If I make it in time sign me up for a team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be happy to add my points to the total.


i'd like to suggest cruising over the the *FS top 30* and check out (or ask) for any tips. quite a few more experienced benchers there (jpmboi, gunslinger, kimir, ssiperko among others) that have a plethera of SLI experince also.

warning:
benching is fun but can be _unknowingly_ very time consuming! ("gotta get just 300 more points!!!")

not trying to blow you off, just pointing out there are a lot of resources here on OCN.


----------



## superkyle1721

Haha I didn't feel you were blowing me off. I greatly appreciate the help. Always good to have welcoming members. I'm new to this forum but am very active on others such as AVS and notebookreview. This is my first desktop build since previously I was a laptop gamer. Recently sold my sager NP9870 and put everything I got into this build. Crazy how much more horsepower I got out of a desktop for the price. I'll admit though the laptop was amazing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Came here to share my findings about the benchmark use for stability "heavensward" my 1525 are stable in various different vcore settings on the ff hevensward benchmark. Using the same settings they are unstable on heaven.


----------



## I Am The Stig

Hi all - I recently got a 980 ti Classified (With the ACX 2.0 cooler) on it. It does get hot while gaming, reaching around 84 degrees. Does anyone have a fan curve profile that they can share with the same or similar card?

Thanks!


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Came here to share my findings about the benchmark use for stability "heavensward" my 1525 are stable in various different vcore settings on the ff hevensward benchmark. Using the same settings they are unstable on heaven.


Final fantasy XIV is a CPU intensive game moreso than GPU. I wouldn't use it's benchmark to test for stability tbh.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Final fantasy XIV is a CPU intensive game moreso than GPU. I wouldn't use it's benchmark to test for stability tbh.


The benchmark is engineered to test GPU


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> just wanted to say hello to everyone. just got my 980 ti in the mail today. super excited! still waiting for my new cpu and some fittings to build my loops, so im waiting to fill out form. i still installed it in my new rig, even though ill be putting in under water. just needed to do something with it. i waited all day to unbox it so i wouldnt be temped to tear apart my current rig and install it in there. ive been over on the dark side (amd) since my gtx660ti rig was demoted to htpc/medi server/tv gaming pc. since they were released i have been running 2x r9 290's in crossfire. how do you think the 980ti will stack up against them? its a msi gaming g6 golden edition.


You will be very happy indeed. (Coming from tri-fire 290x)


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> The benchmark is engineered to test GPU


Yea it tests GPU but I wouldn't use it for stress testing. It doesn't stress a GPU nearly as much as Heaven Bench or Furmark.

Also, here's my contribution: http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=nbhex


----------



## kiario

Just modded my EVGA hybrid bios with the 425 power target and it gets really hot. Around 67 degrees. Think I am going to go back to original. Also problems with 1500+ clocks.


----------



## goffemannen

I have solved my temp issue on card 2. I removed the radiator from it's original position and placed it outside the chassi. When I did that I got the same temps as card 1. So I figured that the motherboard heatsink and the rams is warming the radiator where it was placed. The radiator and the tubes were really close and those heatsinks and the rams and they got really warm.

I then placed the radiator for card 2 in the front at the bottom behind one of the 140mm intake fans. Now card 2 runs 4-5 degrees colder than card 1







.

It could have something to do with that I overclocked my cpu more last weekend. More hz and volts, could have made the motherboard and rams warmer. I don't know. But my issue is fixed.


----------



## Narremans

After swapping out my G1 GTX980ti last Monday for a GTX970 and placing the 980ti back, I could not boot anymore. After ruling out all different components it turned out that the DVI-D port on the 980ti disappeared...While it is still physically attached to the card, it does not function anymore and is not shown anymore in the nVidia control center. Only DVI-I, HDMI and three display ports are left...


----------



## nuniksais

Need help!

I tried flashing my card today (Gigabyte 980 ti xtreme windforce) with a max air bios.

Everything went ok, nvflash showed that it was successful.

I enabled adapter and rebooted, now I'm stuck with a black screen.

What should I do to fix it? Thanks!


----------



## looniam

connect you monitor to your motherboard- using the igpu.

flash it back to the stock bios - which you saved first, right?


----------



## nuniksais

Yup it's saved hehe


----------



## looniam

very good then











next time don't cross vendor flash, the max air is an EVGA bios.

copy the settings in voltage and power tables using maxwell bios tweaker.


----------



## nuniksais

Learned it the hard way. Haha.

I thought the instructions for flashing applies for all cards. My bad.

Thank you man!


----------



## rck1984

Anyone else with coil-whine on their GTX980Ti's? Since i got my custom loop, my system is getting more quiet and the coil-whine is getting more apparent... Even capped on 60 fps, my EVGA card whines, it's definitely louder than my fans right now (undervolted). I wrote to EVGA about it and they're allowing me to RMA it but i'm a little afraid i'll be getting a worse one back, in both coil-whine and ASIC.

Anything that can be done against coil-whine on these 980Ti's in particular?


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Anyone else with coil-whine on their GTX980Ti's? Since i got my custom loop, my system is getting more quiet and the coil-whine is getting more apparent... Even capped on 60 fps, my EVGA card whines, it's definitely louder than my fans right now (undervolted). I wrote to EVGA about it and they're allowing me to RMA it but i'm a little afraid i'll be getting a worse one back, in both coil-whine and ASIC.
> 
> Anything that can be done against coil-whine on these 980Ti's in particular?


watercool your gpu too?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> watercool your gpu too?


That would make it even more apparent, that's why i'm not looking forward to adding it to the loop right now.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> That would make it even more apparent, that's why i'm not looking forward to adding it to the loop right now.


isnt the coil whine due to your gpu fan?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> isnt the coil whine due to your gpu fan?


Nope, it's caused by the electromagnetic coils on the PCB.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coil_noise


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Nope, it's caused by the electromagnetic coils on the PCB.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coil_noise


ah i see... i stand corrected. been thinking coil whine is due to the fans....


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> ah i see... i stand corrected. been thinking coil whine is due to the fans....










I wish it was


----------



## superkyle1721

Would it be worth it to me to sell my pny 980 TIs and purchase say 2 G1 gaming or classified TIs? Or would I be better of getting the hybrid kit for $75 each and fake water cooling them both? I know since its reference the pcb board isn't altered and neither is the VRM cooling so I'm not sure what the water cooling will provide. That's why I'm leaning toward selling but you guys would know better than I would.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desolutional

Reselling cards almost always comes at a loss, so don't bother. Just enjoy them.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Final fantasy XIV is a CPU intensive game moreso than GPU. I wouldn't use it's benchmark to test for stability tbh.


I use heaven is more reliable. Just passing the information alone. *It did tho load my gpu more than heaven temp wise...
*
I stay away from furmark it just a overheater XD


----------



## goffemannen

Now card 2 is mounted on the new place. Had to make some new holes. But now it sits nicely. Also al hoses is separated so they won't transfer any heat between each other


----------



## superkyle1721

So with the release of pascal looming what do you think the price of s used 980ti will drop to when they officially launch? I'm debating if upgrading when they launch is worth it or not or simply run tri sli for the same price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> So with the release of pascal looming what do you think the price of s used 980ti will drop to when they officially launch? I'm debating if upgrading when they launch is worth it or not or simply run tri sli for the same price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tri-SLI just isn't worth it. Avoid going Tri-SLI. Scaling is poor, and not too many games support it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Tri-SLI just isn't worth it. Avoid going Tri-SLI. Scaling is poor, and not too many games support it.


Yeah I agree but if the 980 ti ends up dropping to $300 after the release it may be cheaper than taking such a hard loss on two. I don't know just a thought


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I agree but if the 980 ti ends up dropping to $300 after the release it may be cheaper than taking such a hard loss on two. I don't know just a thought


980Ti will not drop down to $300 when Pascal drops.


----------



## Alpina 7

If say $500ish...


----------



## looniam

i don't know . .just before the 980 dropped you could sell a gently used 780ti for $500 easy.

then *BOOM* you were lucky to get $350.

still no sense in throwing more good money towards bad. that's tech, you cut your loss and move on.


----------



## sblantipodi

Please help me here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1592749/testing-a-gtx980-ti-sli-overclock-and-asus-realbench


----------



## solidz

New build just complete with a pair of these bad boys


----------



## TomcatV

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Came here to share my findings about the benchmark use for stability "heavensward" my 1525 are stable in various different vcore settings on the ff hevensward benchmark. Using the same settings they are unstable on heaven
> Final fantasy XIV is a CPU intensive game moreso than GPU. I wouldn't use it's benchmark to test for stability tbh.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Final fantasy XIV is a CPU intensive game moreso than GPU. I wouldn't use it's benchmark to test for stability tbh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The benchmark is engineered to test GPU
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

@ GunBlade ... You may be the 1st 980Ti user that can pass Heavensward but not Unigine Heaven at the same settings ... many of us found we had to lower our clocks 13Mhz to pass Heavensward along with seeing 3-4c higher load temps (on air) ... more info/links *HERE* ... Your right on regarding Furmark, it's day has come and gone! Maybe post your system specs and setup along with some screenshots of your bench's to get more feedback ... especially over in the G1 thread (linked above) where Laithan and ssiperko initially got the ball rolling?

@PedroC1999 Your comments are right on! ... +R







... Penryn









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Now card 2 is mounted on the new place. Had to make some new holes. But now it sits nicely. Also al hoses is separated so they won't transfer any heat between each other
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Please correct me if there has been an update? ... But earlier in this thread? or in one of the Modded Bios threads, it was well documented not to run "daisy chained" PCI-E power cables to your 980Ti(s) when overclocking and especially with a custom bios with modded power tables ... could melt a connector or cause hard to find instability







.... disregard if your running stock









Nice job troubleshooting the heat problem, also looks nice(er)!









"Daisy-Chained" PCI-E power cables???


----------



## Beatrice

Hello, registered here to ask a question that's been bugging me for some time now.

I've got a MSI Gaming 6g 980 TI in december, and I've been struggling with it's temps.
Some info first: Asic 74.8; using an old P8Z68-v pro/gen3 motherboard that has only one 3.0 x16 slot, and even this '3.0' works in a very strange way, according to many people who tried using new cards on that mobo. Also, maybe this info is important: using a 120hz monitor and not using VSync anywhere.

Anyway, everything I'll describe below was attempted both in the first (3.0 x16) slot and the second (2.0 x8) one. The FPS results between those two options were completely, absolutely the same - not even a 1FPS difference was spotted by me.

I've tried playing with 100-109 Power Limit; going to +30mv at most; and +100 core / +250 mem (that would put me at ~1467-1480 mhz depending on what's happening in game).

The vast majority of games play at ~72-74 degrees on max settings; in case some game has a slightly... suboptimal thing that puts GPU at instant 100% load (for example, in Diablo 3, if you don't limit the framerate to 200, you reach astronomical ~800 FPS on the lobby screen), my card slowly but steadily goes up to 83-85 degrees where it starts throttling.

I have a rather good air-cooling case - HAF 932. I've tried using a really strong side 200mm fan, even a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case (getting the air in, just like the side fan) - those things don't really help.

The most brutal thing, however, is World of Warcraft. If I use the Nvidia MFSAA settings suggested by GeForce Experience (not using the DSR settings), I get almost instant 82+ in any large zone. Even if I use some other AA setting, it still hovers around 78-84.
I've tried playing with the fan curve, but it doesn't really matter because I see such numbers even when I test it with constant 100% fan speed.

Is something wrong with my card? In my country MSI doesn't provide any service for videocards - I'll have to speak with the retailer, and unfortunately the retailer I purchased this card from is known for being incredibly customer-unfriendly, so I don't really want to go there unless I'm 100% certain the card needs replacement.


----------



## Dradus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> I've tried playing with the fan curve, but it doesn't really matter because I see such numbers even when I test it with constant 100% fan speed.


Maybe a silly question, but have you verified that your fan curve is actually applied? Does you hardware monitor show 100% fan speed?


----------



## Beatrice

Sure! I monitor everything that's happening using both MSI AB and gpu-z - and checking inside the case to see that the fans actually work.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> Hello, registered here to ask a question that's been bugging me for some time now.
> 
> I've got a MSI Gaming 6g 980 TI in december, and I've been struggling with it's temps.
> Some info first: Asic 74.8; using an old P8Z68-v pro/gen3 motherboard that has only one 3.0 x16 slot, and even this '3.0' works in a very strange way, according to many people who tried using new cards on that mobo. Also, maybe this info is important: using a 120hz monitor and not using VSync anywhere.
> 
> Anyway, everything I'll describe below was attempted both in the first (3.0 x16) slot and the second (2.0 x8) one. The FPS results between those two options were completely, absolutely the same - not even a 1FPS difference was spotted by me.
> 
> I've tried playing with 100-109 Power Limit; going to +30mv at most; and +100 core / +250 mem (that would put me at ~1467-1480 mhz depending on what's happening in game).
> 
> The vast majority of games play at ~72-74 degrees on max settings; in case some game has a slightly... suboptimal thing that puts GPU at instant 100% load (for example, in Diablo 3, if you don't limit the framerate to 200, you reach astronomical ~800 FPS on the lobby screen), my card slowly but steadily goes up to 83-85 degrees where it starts throttling.
> 
> I have a rather good air-cooling case - HAF 932. I've tried using a really strong side 200mm fan, even a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case (getting the air in, just like the side fan) - those things don't really help.
> 
> The most brutal thing, however, is World of Warcraft. If I use the Nvidia MFSAA settings suggested by GeForce Experience (not using the DSR settings), I get almost instant 82+ in any large zone. Even if I use some other AA setting, it still hovers around 78-84.
> I've tried playing with the fan curve, but it doesn't really matter because I see such numbers even when I test it with constant 100% fan speed.
> 
> Is something wrong with my card? In my country MSI doesn't provide any service for videocards - I'll have to speak with the retailer, and unfortunately the retailer I purchased this card from is known for being incredibly customer-unfriendly, so I don't really want to go there unless I'm 100% certain the card needs replacement.


Have you set up a fan curve (more aggressive) for the card or is it running at the stock settings? Consider using 4x 120mm fans on the side of that case. That is what I did when I was air cooling. That 200mm fan is fine, but the 4x 120 helped more for the time when gaming as I sped them up to get more air to the card (via fan controller, but is doable with FanXpert, too). I also used that cage fan set up to help get more air to the card.


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> false
> @ GunBlade ... You may be the 1st 980Ti user that can pass Heavensward but not Unigine Heaven at the same settings ... many of us found we had to lower our clocks 13Mhz to pass Heavensward along with seeing 3-4c higher load temps (on air) ... more info/links *HERE* ... Your right on regarding Furmark, it's day has come and gone! Maybe post your system specs and setup along with some screenshots of your bench's to get more feedback ... especially over in the G1 thread (linked above) where Laithan and ssiperko initially got the ball rolling?
> 
> @PedroC1999 Your comments are right on! ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Penryn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if there has been an update? ... But earlier in this thread? or in one of the Modded Bios threads, it was well documented not to run "daisy chained" PCI-E power cables to your 980Ti(s) when overclocking and especially with a custom bios with modded power tables ... could melt a connector or cause hard to find instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... disregard if your running stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job troubleshooting the heat problem, also looks nice(er)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Daisy-Chained" PCI-E power cables???


Really? I have no idea. If it is like that then I need to fix that. I guess it's "daisy-chained" because it's a single cable with 2 connectors on it. Is it a limitation in the connectors of the cables or what is the issue?


----------



## Naennon

hi

anyone in here can provide the asus 980ti golden edition bios?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> false
> @ GunBlade ... You may be the 1st 980Ti user that can pass Heavensward but not Unigine Heaven at the same settings ... many of us found we had to lower our clocks 13Mhz to pass Heavensward along with seeing 3-4c higher load temps (on air) ... more info/links *HERE* ... Your right on regarding Furmark, it's day has come and gone! Maybe post your system specs and setup along with some screenshots of your bench's to get more feedback ... especially over in the G1 thread (linked above) where Laithan and ssiperko initially got the ball rolling?
> 
> @PedroC1999 Your comments are right on! ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Penryn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please correct me if there has been an update? ... But earlier in this thread? or in one of the Modded Bios threads, it was well documented not to run "daisy chained" PCI-E power cables to your 980Ti(s) when overclocking and especially with a custom bios with modded power tables ... could melt a connector or cause hard to find instability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... disregard if your running stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice job troubleshooting the heat problem, also looks nice(er)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Daisy-Chained" PCI-E power cables???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? I have no idea. If it is like that then I need to fix that. I guess it's "daisy-chained" because it's a single cable with 2 connectors on it. Is it a limitation in the connectors of the cables or what is the issue?
Click to expand...

I'd imagine it's a current issue. With modified bios, these cards can pull several times the quoted power draw when using a stock bios. My G1 Gaming pulls just over 400w at 100% and a single cable can't carry 33amps which is roughly the equivalent of 400w.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I'd imagine it's a current issue. With modified bios, these cards can pull several times the quoted power draw when using a stock bios. My G1 Gaming pulls just over 400w at 100% and a single cable can't carry 33amps which is roughly the equivalent of 400w.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okey. I have no idea what my cards is pulling. 1493 / 4001 at 1.274v.

But looking at the power usage in AB the cards uses at most 85%. And I think my modded bios is set to max 400w by Mr.Dark. So I guess that's about 340w and 28 amps


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I'd imagine it's a current issue. With modified bios, these cards can pull several times the quoted power draw when using a stock bios. My G1 Gaming pulls just over 400w at 100% and a single cable can't carry 33amps which is roughly the equivalent of 400w.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Okey. I have no idea what my cards is pulling. 1493 / 4001 at 1.274v.
Click to expand...

It just depends on the load applied to it, it varies from game to game or app to app. Using a killawatt is the best way to determine your draw. Of course getting a baseline at idle and then under load and finding the difference is your Gpu pull.

+ or - some for CPU usage depending on your load applied

I believe HWinfo also shows individual power usage by component but I always take software reporting with a grain of salt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Have you set up a fan curve (more aggressive) for the card or is it running at the stock settings? Consider using 4x 120mm fans on the side of that case. That is what I did when I was air cooling. That 200mm fan is fine, but the 4x 120 helped more for the time when gaming as I sped them up to get more air to the card (via fan controller, but is doable with FanXpert, too). I also used that cage fan set up to help get more air to the card.


Yes I did try that, even with constant 100% it doesn't get any better. To be honest, I'm not sure whether it's an issue of getting it a bit better with extra cooling, my main concern is whether I'm dealing with a faulty card...


----------



## schop

Hi!
I'm the owner of a Asus GeForce GTX 980 Ti Strix non-OC version. Would it be possible to just flash the OC-version bios of the STRIX card?


----------



## Lissandro

Hey guys, just got an evga 980ti reference card for 376€ from ebay and want to overclock it. I couldnt find information about the reference cooling concerning the vrms and wanted to be know, whether the are kept cool enough to not die, when overclocking. The card is 8 months old.


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> It just depends on the load applied to it, it varies from game to game or app to app. Using a killawatt is the best way to determine your draw. Of course getting a baseline at idle and then under load and finding the difference is your Gpu pull.
> 
> + or - some for CPU usage depending on your load applied
> 
> I believe HWinfo also shows individual power usage by component but I always take software reporting with a grain of salt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read up on it a bit now and it's no problem to use one cable with double connectors with my psu. And it has been working for me for a week now so...


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> Hello, registered here to ask a question that's been bugging me for some time now.
> 
> I've got a MSI Gaming 6g 980 TI in december, and I've been struggling with it's temps.
> Some info first: Asic 74.8; using an old P8Z68-v pro/gen3 motherboard that has only one 3.0 x16 slot, and even this '3.0' works in a very strange way, according to many people who tried using new cards on that mobo. Also, maybe this info is important: using a 120hz monitor and not using VSync anywhere.
> 
> Anyway, everything I'll describe below was attempted both in the first (3.0 x16) slot and the second (2.0 x8) one. The FPS results between those two options were completely, absolutely the same - not even a 1FPS difference was spotted by me.
> 
> I've tried playing with 100-109 Power Limit; going to +30mv at most; and +100 core / +250 mem (that would put me at ~1467-1480 mhz depending on what's happening in game).
> 
> The vast majority of games play at ~72-74 degrees on max settings; in case some game has a slightly... suboptimal thing that puts GPU at instant 100% load (for example, in Diablo 3, if you don't limit the framerate to 200, you reach astronomical ~800 FPS on the lobby screen), my card slowly but steadily goes up to 83-85 degrees where it starts throttling.
> 
> I have a rather good air-cooling case - HAF 932. I've tried using a really strong side 200mm fan, even a 120mm fan at the bottom of the case (getting the air in, just like the side fan) - those things don't really help.
> 
> The most brutal thing, however, is World of Warcraft. If I use the Nvidia MFSAA settings suggested by GeForce Experience (not using the DSR settings), I get almost instant 82+ in any large zone. Even if I use some other AA setting, it still hovers around 78-84.
> I've tried playing with the fan curve, but it doesn't really matter because I see such numbers even when I test it with constant 100% fan speed.
> 
> Is something wrong with my card? In my country MSI doesn't provide any service for videocards - I'll have to speak with the retailer, and unfortunately the retailer I purchased this card from is known for being incredibly customer-unfriendly, so I don't really want to go there unless I'm 100% certain the card needs replacement.


Hi, I too had cooling issues on my evga gtx980ti sc+acx 2.0+ and with a decent air cooled case (TT Core V71) being a really hot summer here temps were hitting 70-85c causing throttling, I don't know how you feel about spending more money but I bought a Kraken G10 and a cheap Corsair H55 AIO unit and now my temps are around 42-52c gaming load and thats with an ambient room temp of 25c+, if your keen loads of info here http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> It just depends on the load applied to it, it varies from game to game or app to app. Using a killawatt is the best way to determine your draw. Of course getting a baseline at idle and then under load and finding the difference is your Gpu pull.
> 
> + or - some for CPU usage depending on your load applied
> 
> I believe HWinfo also shows individual power usage by component but I always take software reporting with a grain of salt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I read up on it a bit now and it's no problem to use one cable with double connectors with my psu. And it has been working for me for a week now so...
Click to expand...

Mine works with one cable as well like that but the point is that with a modified power table in the bios it increases power draw which can either cause the cables/plugs to get hotter because of the increased current draw or the card will not pull as much power as possible and it will power throttle which would decrease performance. My PSU is capable of 70 amps on the 12v rail but that doesn't mean that the total of that can be drawn from just one cable. That's the total available across all connectors using that rail.

For example, if I run heavensward benchmark with only a single cable it will complete the test but monitoring the power draw will only show that the card is only capable of pulling ~50% of power that it needs but with two individual cables it is able to pull 100%+. A single cable is fine with a stock bios but I wouldn't use a single cable with a modified bios. You won't be able to use the card to 100% of its available performance or you could damage the cables or connectors through excessive current draw.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hi, I too had cooling issues on my evga gtx980ti sc+acx 2.0+ and with a decent air cooled case (TT Core V71) being a really hot summer here temps were hitting 70-85c causing throttling, I don't know how you feel about spending more money but I bought a Kraken G10 and a cheap Corsair H55 AIO unit and now my temps are around 42-52c gaming load and thats with an ambient room temp of 25c+, if your keen loads of info here http://www.overclock.net/t/1487012/official-nzxt-kraken-g10-owners-club


Sadly, it's pretty much non-existant in my country, and getting anything shipped here is also a problem... Still, thanks for the advice, I'll keep it as a last-resort-ebay-option.

There was another question, completely detached from my previous posts... When I play some games, especially Diablo 3, I notice random HEAVY drops of core frequency. Like, it may be going at 1467 for several minutes, but then, during some heavy load in a public 4-man game, I get a small 'stuttering' and then my overlay shows ~1149-1240 mhz for several seconds, before going back to 1467. When I check the graphs to see what was happening during those seconds, I notice the sudden and heavy drop of voltage (~0.2 - from 1.2xx to 1.0xx).

What could be the cause of this? Bad PSU? Some Windows problems? Non-optimal vBios?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> Sadly, it's pretty much non-existant in my country, and getting anything shipped here is also a problem... Still, thanks for the advice, I'll keep it as a last-resort-ebay-option.
> 
> There was another question, completely detached from my previous posts... When I play some games, especially Diablo 3, I notice random HEAVY drops of core frequency. Like, it may be going at 1467 for several minutes, but then, during some heavy load in a public 4-man game, I get a small 'stuttering' and then my overlay shows ~1149-1240 mhz for several seconds, before going back to 1467. When I check the graphs to see what was happening during those seconds, I notice the sudden and heavy drop of voltage (~0.2 - from 1.2xx to 1.0xx).
> 
> *What could be the cause of this?* Bad PSU? Some Windows problems? Non-optimal vBios?


could very well be GPU boost 2.

the 1.0v would be the "stock" or non boost voltage whereas the 1.2v would be boost voltage. change the power setting in NV control panel from adaptive to maximum and see if that straightens it out.


----------



## Beatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> could very well be GPU boost 2.
> 
> the 1.0v would be the "stock" or non boost voltage whereas the 1.2v would be boost voltage. change the power setting in NV control panel from adaptive to maximum and see if that straightens it out.


Unfortunately, not the case - already have it set (and also set for Diablo 3 executable instead of 'use global settings' - to make sure).

Actually, it's very strange. Here's the whole deal (didn't take the screenshot and not at the computer any longer for several hours...):

- Temps are hovering around 60 degrees - this game, unlike WoW, doesn't really heat the GPU
- No stability issues at 1505mhz (!) with my card - @1.230v
- When playing solo, everything's totally fine
- The game never goes above ~60% GPU load
- Suddenly, when you're getting into a really huge mess of things happening at one on the screen, you get a micro-stutter and see your overlay go from '[email protected]' to '1240/1139 @ 1.012'.
- I'll just repeat what I said earlier: during the exact moment when that 'mess on the screen' happens, the GPU load is not even close to high (60% at most), gpu-z/MSI AB show 'Utilization limit' as '1', and the temperature is also absolutely safe, very far from reaching throttling limits.

Other games don't have such huge drops for me. Games like GTA, WoW and others (even benchmarks) DO drop ~14mhz from time to time, but never do they go so low.
Then again it's strange why the driver decides to drop voltage/frequency, even though I have 'max performance' set and also 'force constant voltage' in MSI AB...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> - The game never goes above ~60% GPU load


there ya go. it will want to drop back down to "stock" to save energy. as much as gpu boost increases clocks/voltage when under heavy load (within limitations) it will want to lower clocks/voltage from boost under a lighter load.

the only way i know to force it to your boost clock under all loads is to use kboost in PX.

E:
strike that part - you could also mod the bios to keep the voltage constant.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> Yes I did try that, even with constant 100% it doesn't get any better. To be honest, I'm not sure whether it's an issue of getting it a bit better with extra cooling, my main concern is whether I'm dealing with a faulty card...


Ummm, ok. Not sure then what it could be.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Got my 980 Ti Hybrids running at 1467Mhz Core and 8Ghz memory using 1.23v each. Stable running pretty much all the new titles. Looking forward to Far Cry Primal, Division and DooM. I should be able to max out all these games at 1440p except for maybe DooM. Early benches aren't looking good.... Might need to upgrade to the 1080 Ti later this year.


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Mine works with one cable as well like that but the point is that with a modified power table in the bios it increases power draw which can either cause the cables/plugs to get hotter because of the increased current draw or the card will not pull as much power as possible and it will power throttle which would decrease performance. My PSU is capable of 70 amps on the 12v rail but that doesn't mean that the total of that can be drawn from just one cable. That's the total available across all connectors using that rail.
> 
> For example, if I run heavensward benchmark with only a single cable it will complete the test but monitoring the power draw will only show that the card is only capable of pulling ~50% of power that it needs but with two individual cables it is able to pull 100%+. A single cable is fine with a stock bios but I wouldn't use a single cable with a modified bios. You won't be able to use the card to 100% of its available performance or you could damage the cables or connectors through excessive current draw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess I could try with 2 separate cables and see if it is any difference for me.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Got my 980 Ti Hybrids running at 1467Mhz Core and 8Ghz memory using 1.23v each. Stable running pretty much all the new titles. Looking forward to Far Cry Primal, Division and DooM. *I should be able to max out all these games at 1440p except for maybe DooM.* Early benches aren't looking good.... Might need to upgrade to the 1080 Ti later this year.


don't know why you think would be an issue. same engine as wolfstein and supposed to run on a potato ( [email protected])


Spoiler: W:WO bench on release 5/31


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *goffemannen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Mine works with one cable as well like that but the point is that with a modified power table in the bios it increases power draw which can either cause the cables/plugs to get hotter because of the increased current draw or the card will not pull as much power as possible and it will power throttle which would decrease performance. My PSU is capable of 70 amps on the 12v rail but that doesn't mean that the total of that can be drawn from just one cable. That's the total available across all connectors using that rail.
> 
> For example, if I run heavensward benchmark with only a single cable it will complete the test but monitoring the power draw will only show that the card is only capable of pulling ~50% of power that it needs but with two individual cables it is able to pull 100%+. A single cable is fine with a stock bios but I wouldn't use a single cable with a modified bios. You won't be able to use the card to 100% of its available performance or you could damage the cables or connectors through excessive current draw.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I could try with 2 separate cables and see if it is any difference for me.
Click to expand...

It certainly can't hurt it, but once they are hooked up it'd be pointless to disconnect them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goffemannen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> It certainly can't hurt it, but once they are hooked up it'd be pointless to disconnect them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Depends on how you do it







. Could just connect it to the psu and then the gpus. very easy. Don't have to do it nicely as a permanent fit.


----------



## Swolern

Any clear winner for these cards OC'd on water, looking at Classified or Strix?


----------



## needa1000

Hi all,

Have some one the original bios from the

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ 06G-P4-4995-KR
.
Thanks all.

Please private email me !


----------



## rxl-gaming

Here you go pal

GM200.zip 152k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *needa1000*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Have some one the original bios from the
> 
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC+ GAMING ACX 2.0+ 06G-P4-4995-KR
> .
> Thanks all.
> 
> Please private email me !


----------



## JoeDirt

*NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed Updated*

5.250 x64: https://mega.nz/#!21J3xKJL!KvINQ2qcHp0W1M6Ruadb7OZ3o7AzsKF_MtDjpbsN7N8

5.250 x86: https://mega.nz/#!y1IwVBiQ!CxBp03z2Yk7r1DQKnbST5catqglrYCJ_MPPIOzmAZ9Y


----------



## GOTFrog

Well my new 980ti is going in for RMA, after all the youtube lag, GW2 crashing and this morning Windows failling to start I pulled it out Windows started right away and newegg approved the RMA. lets hope I get a good one this time


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed Updated*
> 
> 5.250 x64: https://mega.nz/#!21J3xKJL!KvINQ2qcHp0W1M6Ruadb7OZ3o7AzsKF_MtDjpbsN7N8
> 
> 5.250 x86: https://mega.nz/#!y1IwVBiQ!CxBp03z2Yk7r1DQKnbST5catqglrYCJ_MPPIOzmAZ9Y


ty joe.

ICYMI no need to disable the device in the manger or even run a command prompt w/ joe dirt's flash.

just drag the ROM file over the EXE

(disables the driver, opens its own window, press Y, watch the little white dots go across, closes window and then enables the driver again _all by itself_.)

reboot and BOOM - done.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> Unfortunately, not the case - already have it set (and also set for Diablo 3 executable instead of 'use global settings' - to make sure).
> 
> Actually, it's very strange. Here's the whole deal (didn't take the screenshot and not at the computer any longer for several hours...):
> 
> - Temps are hovering around 60 degrees - this game, unlike WoW, doesn't really heat the GPU
> - No stability issues at 1505mhz (!) with my card - @1.230v
> - When playing solo, everything's totally fine
> - The game never goes above ~60% GPU load
> - Suddenly, when you're getting into a really huge mess of things happening at one on the screen, you get a micro-stutter and see your overlay go from '[email protected]' to '1240/1139 @ 1.012'.
> - I'll just repeat what I said earlier: during the exact moment when that 'mess on the screen' happens, the GPU load is not even close to high (60% at most), gpu-z/MSI AB show 'Utilization limit' as '1', and the temperature is also absolutely safe, very far from reaching throttling limits.
> 
> Other games don't have such huge drops for me. Games like GTA, WoW and others (even benchmarks) DO drop ~14mhz from time to time, but never do they go so low.
> Then again it's strange why the driver decides to drop voltage/frequency, even though I have 'max performance' set and also 'force constant voltage' in MSI AB...


Diablo 3 has a stuttering problem based on how it processes load from your hard drive. Running the game from a faster SSD will solve this issue.


----------



## Beatrice

That's wierd, because I use an SSD that is... well, probably not Samsung 850, but still Crucial ssds are considered good. Anyway, I had pagefile enabled - will test without it tomorrow. Any chance it might be related? Also gonna try high process priority. Anyway, is there any info I can read about that hard drive issue with diablo? Thanks in advance!

P.s. also it got pretty cold here! I currently manage a rather stable 1505/8000 with benchmarks like unigine hovering around 70, gta fully maxed around 65 and wow with mfsaa or ssaa enabled still goes up to 80. What an insane game.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> That's wierd, because I use an SSD that is... well, probably not Samsung 850, but still Crucial ssds are considered good. Anyway, I had pagefile enabled - will test without it tomorrow. Any chance it might be related? Also gonna try high process priority. Anyway, is there any info I can read about that hard drive issue with diablo? Thanks in advance!
> 
> P.s. also it got pretty cold here! I currently manage a rather stable 1505/8000 with benchmarks like unigine hovering around 70, gta fully maxed around 65 and wow with mfsaa or ssaa enabled still goes up to 80. What an insane game.


It's all over if you google Diablo stuttering issue but reddit has a good compilation:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/32jps4/various_performance_problems_after_22/

It has to do with the way Blizzard compresses the files. Even the highest end systems have issues with it. It started around patch 2.2.


----------



## JerzeyLegend

Hello Fellow Owners,

I have a question. I love my current motherboard, but the limited space between the two AMP! Extreme cards is driving me crazy. 84 degrees just doesn't sit well with me. I want to get a board which will have more space in between. I'm looking at this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132565

Would anyone know what else I am to look for, to know that there will be adequate space between the lower and upper GPU.

If not (because I'd prefer to keep this board) have any ideas as far as getting proper air through two very close cards.

Pic for reference: 

I've built machines for some time, but never really got into getting high air flow.

If I'm over reacting, feel free to let me know, but 84 degress makes me feel like I'm killing my card.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerzeyLegend*
> 
> Hello Fellow Owners,
> 
> I have a question. I love my current motherboard, but the limited space between the two AMP! Extreme cards is driving me crazy. 84 degrees just doesn't sit well with me. I want to get a board which will have more space in between. I'm looking at this: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132565
> 
> Would anyone know what else I am to look for, to know that there will be adequate space between the lower and upper GPU.


Could get a set of water blocks. Bitspower makes them for our cards. I'll be ordering one next week.


----------



## johnd0e

Hey all, new owner of a 980ti Classy. did some slight OCing on the stock BIOS and stock voltage.





Waiting on my waterblock and raspberry pi to come in sometime this week and then im going to push the card as far as it can go on water.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeDirt*
> 
> *NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed Updated*
> 
> 5.250 x64: https://mega.nz/#!21J3xKJL!KvINQ2qcHp0W1M6Ruadb7OZ3o7AzsKF_MtDjpbsN7N8
> 
> 5.250 x86: https://mega.nz/#!y1IwVBiQ!CxBp03z2Yk7r1DQKnbST5catqglrYCJ_MPPIOzmAZ9Y


Thank-you!
Rep+


----------



## JerzeyLegend

Thank you so much. I was looking everywhere for this. I have never done water cooling. Time to start researching everything I need.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ty joe.
> 
> ICYMI no need to disable the device in the manger or even run a command prompt w/ joe dirt's flash.
> 
> just drag the ROM file over the EXE
> 
> (disables the driver, opens its own window, press Y, watch the little white dots go across, closes window and then enables the driver again _all by itself_.)
> 
> reboot and BOOM - done.


Makes flashing a pleasure, not a hassle.
And a Rep+ to you, looniam, for pointing this out.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Makes flashing a pleasure, not a hassle.
> And a Rep+ to you, looniam, for pointing this out.


i am a +rep slut tbh . . .







ty.

btw, to all:

3D Fanboy Competition 2016: nVidia vs AMD

ain't about being the best, just using some wallpaper, having gpu-z and a few cpuzs open and posting a score.









that red team is ankle biting single cards.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok so random question. I realize ASIC score is mostly theoretical however there must be merit to it if places such as EVGA are charging such s premium for it. My confusion about ASIC is the fact that a lower ASIC is deemed better for liquid cooling overclocks yet the cards with the pcb customized to handle the additional volts and amps are binned for their higher ASIC quality. If they are meant to be liquid cooled why the heck would they used high binned cards? Am I missing something here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok so random question. I realize ASIC score is mostly theoretical however there must be merit to it if places such as EVGA are charging such s premium for it. My confusion about ASIC is the fact that a lower ASIC is deemed better for liquid cooling overclocks yet the cards with the pcb customized to handle the additional volts and amps are binned for their higher ASIC quality. If they are meant to be liquid cooled why the heck would they used high binned cards? Am I missing something here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


asic isn't theoretical; we KNOW it reflects on _how much voltage is needed at a given clock speed._









since maxwell is much more finicky with temps than kepler and fermi; it is more desirable to have a higher asic to keep the temps down. to really see the benefit is having to use a sub ambient cooling solution (read:LN2) whereas before h2o would be enough to suffice; like starting at *-*120 and below.

this is a good read:
[Uncork] EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti K|NGP|N : Full OC Guide


----------



## superkyle1721

Good read indeed. I did end up biting the bullet and getting the gigabyte xtreme 980tis over the reference. I wanted to be able to use the stock coolers and still achieve very high overclocks. Seemed like this would work the best for the price. Since I'll be overclocking on air I realize I will be voltage limited however in the article it states that the cards do not like increased voltage. Although he spent more time talking about memory voltage he did talk about core not liking it either. On my current cards even though my ASIC is 80.6 my max core clock I can get stable is 1455. I am only able to reach that if I max out voltage for the stock bios.

After reading that I can only hope the xtreme cards will suffice for air cooled overclocking cause I plan to run them at the absolute max 24/7.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Good read indeed. I did end up biting the bullet and getting the gigabyte xtreme 980tis over the reference. I wanted to be able to use the stock coolers and still achieve very high overclocks. Seemed like this would work the best for the price. Since I'll be overclocking on air I realize I will be voltage limited however in the article it states that the cards do not like increased voltage. Although he spent more time talking about memory voltage he did talk about core not liking it either. On my current cards even though my ASIC is 80.6 my max core clock I can get stable is 1455. I am only able to reach that if I max out voltage for the stock bios.
> 
> After reading that I can only hope the xtreme cards will suffice for air cooled overclocking cause I plan to run them at the absolute max 24/7.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Gigabyte cards are pretty good from what I hear. I decided to go with the G1 Gaming OC myself and it is pretty nice to play with so far. I haven't gotten into crazy OCing just yet but I have +120mhz on core and it's running smooth and cool.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Good read indeed. I did end up biting the bullet and getting the gigabyte xtreme 980tis over the reference. I wanted to be able to use the stock coolers and still achieve very high overclocks. Seemed like this would work the best for the price. Since I'll be overclocking on air I realize I will be voltage limited however in the article it states that the cards do not like increased voltage. Although he spent more time talking about memory voltage he did talk about core not liking it either. On my current cards even though my ASIC is 80.6 my max core clock I can get stable is 1455. I am only able to reach that if I max out voltage for the stock bios.
> 
> After reading that I can only hope the xtreme cards will suffice for air cooled overclocking cause I plan to run them at the absolute max 24/7.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> The Gigabyte cards are pretty good from what I hear. I decided to go with the G1 Gaming OC myself and it is pretty nice to play with so far. I haven't gotten into crazy OCing just yet but I have +120mhz on core and it's running smooth and cool.
Click to expand...

I had planned for the g1 but ended up paying the same price for an xtreme version. I doubt there is any useful feature difference between them since I do not plan on using LN2 cooling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I had planned for the g1 but ended up paying the same price for an xtreme version. I doubt there is any useful feature difference between them since I do not plan on using LN2 cooling.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea I can understand that. I also went with the G1 for the color scheme though


----------



## funfordcobra

IMO its completely lottery. I've had 980Tis on water that wouldn't gain +50Mhz over their max on air, new bios and all. I've had others that hold 1550-1580 and the asic had nothing to do with it. Lowest asic I've ever had was 69% and it didn't do well on water. Most are in the 75%+ and they do better on water just a weird maxwell thing. They are nothing like keplar.


----------



## looniam

there is ALWAYS the silicone lottery - that is a given.

what separates maxwell from previous generations is its response to temps.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ty joe.
> 
> ICYMI no need to disable the device in the manger or even run a command prompt w/ joe dirt's flash.
> 
> just drag the ROM file over the EXE
> 
> (disables the driver, opens its own window, press Y, watch the little white dots go across, closes window and then enables the driver again _all by itself_.)
> 
> reboot and BOOM - done.


How do you selectively flash each card if you have multiple cards?


----------



## looniam

NVM.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here.
> this is from the 780 owner's thread and credit to skyn3t and occamrazor:
> 
> EZflash.zip 12k .zip file
> 
> 
> it has two readme (one for regular flashing and the other withPLX chips)
> 
> name the rom file *x.rom* have that, the flashexe (with x84 or x64 dll) and the batch file in the same folder. click on the BAT file and follow the menu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> update 12/12/2013
> Added support to owners with PLX chip and guide how to.
> 
> ooooooooooo               ooooooo  ooooooooooo o888                        oooo
> 888    88  ooooooooooo o88    888o 888    88   888   ooooooo    oooooooo8  888ooooo
> 888ooo8         8888       88888o  888ooo8     888   ooooo888  888ooooooo  888   888
> 888    oo    8888      88o    o888 888         888 888    888          888 888   888
> o888ooo8888 o888ooooooo   88ooo88  o888o       o888o 88ooo88 8o 88oooooo88 o888o o888o   by skyn3t
> 
> * Have fun. Don't forget to visit us at
> * http://www.overclock.net :)
> 
> * Easy flash - In other to use this tool you must rename the rom to "X.rom"
> * if not the Easy Flash will not work"
> * For support OCN: OccamRazor
> * cheers :p
> 
> * PS: In order for this tool to work you must place it in the same
> * nvflash directory and rename the vBios to "x.rom"
> 
> # 1. nvflash --protectoff      " This disable EEprom "
> # 2. nvflash --save            " This will save the stock bios or vBios before flash "
> # 3. nvflash -4 -5 -6          " Normal Flash "
> # 4. nvflash -override -6      " Override GPU ID mismatch "
> 
> * Use this options to flash each individual GPU in different order
> * and if you have *PLX chip* or if any those command above fail to flash.
> 
> # 5.  nvflash -i0 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #1 "
> # 6.  nvflash -i1 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #2 "
> # 7.  nvflash -i2 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #3 "
> # 8.  nvflash -i3 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #4 "
> # 9.  nvflash -i4 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #5 "
> # 10. nvflash -i5 -4 -5 -6      " Flash GPU #6 "
> 
> # 11. nvflash --help            " All you need to know about Nvflash "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just ran it but to save the rom - which it did to the folder and called it backup.rom.
> 
> so click bat file brings up the menu in command prompt
> enter #number brings up the permissions dialogue box - click ok and disables driver, does its work and re enables driver.
> done.


Does this particular one you linked works with 980 ti and windows 10? I'm confused, why should i use that old program instead of joedirts?


----------



## looniam

its just a .bat file, same as entering at the command prompt.

so yeah, both hardware and windows version agnostic.


----------



## Luckael

Is this normal in Gigabyte Gtx 980 Ti extreme gaming. The winforce logo is tilted a little.


----------



## superkyle1721

From what I have read the case is very flimsy. It can easily bend and end up like that. Short answer no it's not normal. You should be able to very carefully bend it back in place if it really bothers you. I will say it may be safer but more complicated to do so with the case removed from the chip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> its just a .bat file, same as entering at the command prompt.
> 
> so yeah, both hardware and windows version agnostic.


i got it, but it doesn't work, nothings happening


----------



## Luckael

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> From what I have read the case is very flimsy. It can easily bend and end up like that. Short answer no it's not normal. You should be able to very carefully bend it back in place if it really bothers you. I will say it may be safer but more complicated to do so with the case removed from the chip.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your answer.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i got it, but it doesn't work, nothings happening


you have nvflash? (what joe dirt posted)

put it in the same folder?

click on the EZFlash.bat?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you have nvflash? (what joe dirt posted)
> 
> put it in the same folder?
> 
> click on the EZFlash.bat?


----------



## Asus11

is there a bigger thread for bios to flash?

and you can flash any bios onto any 980 ti?

where are the hydro copper bios


----------



## looniam

ok. *you'll still need to put the bios named X.ROM in there* but ???? there ought not be an issue. right click run as admin. (?)

sorry i went back to 7 after pulling my hair out over 10.

*bolded* after i saw your edit, the bat itself is running!


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> How do you selectively flash each card if you have multiple cards?


I had the same question. Use the index. Here is a step by step guide with pics.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/60#post_24875913


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I had the same question. Use the index. Here is a step by step guide with pics.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/60#post_24875913
> 
> 
> 
> But that guide is outdated i think, joedirts flash tool doesn't require you to disable drivers right?
Click to expand...

the command list is still relative. and skip using that BAT file. just flashed with it and now have an issue - :\


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the command list is still relative. and skip using that BAT file. just flashed with it and now have an issue - :\


so, just follow the guide and don't disable drivers? i noticed that there is newer version of joedit's flash tool, should i use that instead? it's v5.265


----------



## rxl-gaming

copy the updated version of nvflash to your c drive
copy new bios to nvflash folder in c drive
drag custom bios over nvflash.exe
press y
let it finish flashing
reboot and be happy

i did this a few hours ago and worked like a charm


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rxl-gaming*
> 
> copy the updated version of nvflash to your c drive
> copy new bios to nvflash folder in c drive
> drag custom bios over nvflash.exe
> press y
> let it finish flashing
> reboot and be happy
> 
> i did this a few hours ago and worked like a charm


how does that work with multi gpu? would it flash both? or would it let me select which card to flash?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> so, just follow the guide and don't disable drivers? i noticed that there is newer version of joedit's flash tool, should i use that instead? it's v5.265


yeah use the newer and don't worry about disabling before flashing. joe dirt's takes care of that. that guide will tell you about using index0 and then index1 to flash each card.

seems the batch file has to many switches in it. did you notice the *-4 -5 -6* listed as "normal" so the newer (since maxwell) nv flash is spitting it back out.

sorry thought i could find something easier then entering a few lines.

so yeah your basically _nvflash --index=0 biosname.rom_ then _nvflash --index=1 biosname.rom_ you may or may not need that -6 switch.

got it?


----------



## rxl-gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> how does that work with multi gpu? would it flash both? or would it let me select which card to flash?


im sorry i have no idea about multi gpu as i only have one gpu myself


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yeah use the newer and don't worry about disabling before flashing. joe dirt's takes care of that. that guide will tell you about using index0 and then index1 to flash each card.
> 
> seems the batch file has to many switches in it. did you notice the *-4 -5 -6* listed as "normal" so the newer (since maxwell) nv flash is spitting it back out.
> 
> sorry thought i could find something easier then entering a few lines.
> 
> so yeah your basically _nvflash --index=0 biosname.rom_ then _nvflash --index=1 biosname.rom_ you may or may not need that -6 switch.
> 
> got it?


i think rxl-gaming's method is easier, just tried it,


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> i think rxl-gaming's method is easier, just tried it,












got a link for others?


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got a link for others?


it's just a few posts above us


----------



## looniam

OH!!!

that only did your first gpu.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> OH!!!
> 
> that only did your first gpu.


you will be prompted for each gpu, you can PROCEED, SKIP, or ABORT


----------



## ghostrider85

why in the world that the guide is so complicated? you can just drag and drop the BIOS????????


----------



## looniam

*EXCELLENT!*

seriously that is new(er).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> why in the world that the guide is so complicated? you can just drag and drop the BIOS????????


btw, may i ask you to please edit out my quote. i removed that post so no one downloads that bat file thinking ti will solve anything.

and since i didn't know that SLI flashing is drag and drop now like single. a BIG +1 rep to you sir


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> btw, may i ask you to please edit out my quote. i removed that post so no one downloads that bat file thinking ti will solve anything.
> 
> and since i didn't know that SLI flashing is drag and drop now like single. a BIG +1 rep to you sir


done! thanks for the help too!


----------



## funfordcobra

I use the guide I posted and it takes 3 minutes.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I use the guide I posted and it takes 3 minutes.


Where?


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> I had the same question. Use the index. Here is a step by step guide with pics.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980/60#post_24875913


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Where?


there


----------



## EinZerstorer

I only crash in bf4, regardless of drivers.

HALP PLS.

980 ti classified,

Crashes with or without k boost. with or with out oc. with or with out voltage applied. with or without " max power via nvidia panel " applied. It crashes no matter what, game reinstall, still crashes...........

is the game just that terrible?

no other game crashes on my gpu and I can benchmark 3dmark or any of the heaven / valley bench's for literal days without an issue.


----------



## Associated

CPU OC?


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> CPU OC?


Tried that too as well. no difference from stock or oc.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

People there are 2 variables for downclocking your boost. One is thermal and the second is power limit. If you are reaching power limit ((your card can be at 40c fully loaded)) it will get downclock automatic and if your psu is not reliable it will downclock as well..


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> I only crash in bf4, regardless of drivers.
> 
> HALP PLS.
> 
> 980 ti classified,
> 
> Crashes with or without k boost. with or with out oc. with or with out voltage applied. with or without " max power via nvidia panel " applied. It crashes no matter what, game reinstall, still crashes...........
> 
> is the game just that terrible?
> 
> no other game crashes on my gpu and I can benchmark 3dmark or any of the heaven / valley bench's for literal days without an issue.


I know it sounds stupid but have you tried launching from a different browser? I ask because mine always crashes within a few minutes when I launch with Chrome but Firefox was ok.


----------



## Beatrice

There is something I don't really understand about downclocking.

For example, my current overclock @1505mhz at stock bios (1.23v) is stable in games up until the point the card reaches 68-69 degrees. As soon as it does, the voltage becomes 1.212 and it goes down to 1492mhz. As soon as it reaches ~74, it goes even lower to 1.873 and 1467.

What can cause this? I have 110% power limit, but perfcap reason during those moments is always voltage anyway...

//edit:
Also, just like EinZerstorer I have one game that has strange crashes... However it's driver crashes and the game in question is WoW. Every single bench is running fine, only WoW crashes after ~5-10 minutes.


----------



## mav451

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> There is something I don't really understand about downclocking.
> 
> For example, my current overclock @1505mhz at stock bios (1.23v) is stable in games up until the point the card reaches 68-69 degrees. As soon as it does, the voltage becomes 1.212 and it goes down to 1492mhz. As soon as it reaches ~74, it goes even lower to 1.873 and 1467.
> 
> What can cause this? I have 110% power limit, but perfcap reason during those moments is always voltage anyway...
> 
> //edit:
> Also, just like EinZerstorer I have one game that has strange crashes... However it's driver crashes and the game in question is WoW. Every single bench is running fine, only WoW crashes after ~5-10 minutes.


Those are the default throttle points for Boost 2.0.
Also if you're crashing out of _any_ game, that indicates your overclock isn't stable to begin with. I will assume your CPU overclock is already vetted, but many new users barely test their CPU overclocks for stability either haha.


----------



## Beatrice

That's... strange. Why would it start throttling so early? 68 isn't even close to 83, which is the default throttle temp (I didn't move it to 91 together with power limit)...


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> That's... strange. Why would it start throttling so early? 68 isn't even close to 83, which is the default throttle temp (I didn't move it to 91 together with power limit)...


Kboost throttles ate 68

Regular Boost, throttles at 83


----------



## Asus11

im @ 1500mhz/8000mem @ 1.205v

is this decent?

it runs valley @ 1550 but i hvnt tried it gaming

do you think a flash could see me hit 1600?


----------



## looniam

yeah, 1500/8000 is nice and the voltage looks tame.

but valley is not exactly close to game stable nor there isn't any guarantee you won't the wall at 1560. try a little firestrike but game benches are better.

the big question is what's your temps?

i can push my card through at a higher clock speed if i stay under 61c but if it sits there for more than a few minutes, it will crash even at a lower clock speed.

keep in mind i don't look for "stability" as much as i look to pass the bench.


----------



## funfordcobra

Go watercooling and you will never downclock.


----------



## meangreenbean

I'm voltage locked I think on my Amp! Extreme. Boosts to 1404 vrel. Got mem to 8GHz with a swipe of a slider. Multiple programs are unable to change the gpu voltage. If boost is topping at 1404 with vrel, then I assume that I'm unable to force a stable OC beyond that?


----------



## Beatrice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> Go watercooling and you will never downclock.


As for now, I contacted MSI support to see if they give me permission to disassemble the cooling system and reapply the TP - without losing the warranty. The card was bought only 3 months ago, after all.

The problem is, I can't find any 'cookie-cutter' GPU water-cooling like Kraken g10 here, in Moscow. And I don't feel confident enough to actually go the hard manual way...


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> As for now, I contacted MSI support to see if they give me permission to disassemble the cooling system and reapply the TP - without losing the warranty. The card was bought only 3 months ago, after all.
> 
> The problem is, I can't find any 'cookie-cutter' GPU water-cooling like Kraken g10 here, in Moscow. And I don't feel confident enough to actually go the hard manual way...


Most of the gpu vendors will honor warranty so long as the card is returned to them with the stock cooler reinstalled, even if the sticker is broken. The sticker is a deterrent. By law, they have to prove your modification caused the failure. This spurred from the automotive industry.
See: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson-Moss_Warranty_Act


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> As for now, I contacted MSI support to see if they give me permission to disassemble the cooling system and reapply the TP - without losing the warranty. The card was bought only 3 months ago, after all.
> 
> The problem is, I can't find any 'cookie-cutter' GPU water-cooling like Kraken g10 here, in Moscow. And I don't feel confident enough to actually go the hard manual way...


easy peasy if you ain't scared:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1203528/official-nvidia-gpu-mod-club-aka-the-mod/0_50


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> Most of the gpu vendors will honor warranty so long as the card is returned to them with the stock cooler reinstalled, even if the sticker is broken. The sticker is a deterrent. By law, they have to prove your modification caused the failure. This spurred from the automotive industry.
> See: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magnuson-Moss_Warranty_Act


That's a Murica law, he's in Moscow, Russia.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> That's a Murica law, he's in Moscow, Russia.


True. But surely most civilized countries have similar consumer protection laws..


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

I guys, I have a conundrum. Gigabyte gtx 980ti "xtreme" card and there is no waterblock specifically for it yet. It's not the same pcb as the G1 Gaming, it has 2 8pins and one 6 pin power full custom pcb. I kick myself for not checking it before I wrote down the build guide, I just wrote two EK blocks for cards........... duhhhh. I just figured that the fastest 980ti on the planet would warrant someone to build a block for it. One card hits 1550mhz on air like it its it default clock. 4K games look absolutely stunning and not one hickup yet. Guess I hit the binning lottery of the already binned lottery. Anybody got any inside info on when a full cover copper block will hit the market so I can throw my son's money at them. hehe.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> I guys, I have a conundrum. Gigabyte gtx 980ti "xtreme" card and there is no waterblock specifically for it yet. It's not the same pcb as the G1 Gaming, it has 2 8pins and one 6 pin power full custom pcb. I kick myself for not checking it before I wrote down the build guide, I just wrote two EK blocks for cards........... duhhhh. I just figured that the fastest 980ti on the planet would warrant someone to build a block for it. One card hits 1550mhz on air like it its it default clock. 4K games look absolutely stunning and not one hickup yet. Guess I hit the binning lottery of the already binned lottery. Anybody got any inside info on when a full cover copper block will hit the market so I can throw my son's money at them. hehe.


Send an email to Coco @ Bitspower. Com
Coco will get back to you quickly. They're the only ones that make a block for my "obscure" 980ti Amp! Extreme. They may have one that isn't on their website. Also, alphacool makes a setup that fits just about all custom boards, with passive cooling for vrm and ram.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> I guys, I have a conundrum. Gigabyte gtx 980ti "xtreme" card and there is no waterblock specifically for it yet. It's not the same pcb as the G1 Gaming, it has 2 8pins and one 6 pin power full custom pcb. I kick myself for not checking it before I wrote down the build guide, I just wrote two EK blocks for cards........... duhhhh. I just figured that the fastest 980ti on the planet would warrant someone to build a block for it. One card hits 1550mhz on air like it its it default clock. 4K games look absolutely stunning and not one hickup yet. Guess I hit the binning lottery of the already binned lottery. Anybody got any inside info on when a full cover copper block will hit the market so I can throw my son's money at them. hehe.


That is lucky! Mine hits 1500 easily as well but I think with what you said I might add voltage and see if I can get 1550 out of it . These cards are really nice and mine hovers about 55C when gaming too.


----------



## Nineball

Will any of these work for the EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid? i've having to go back to my stock bios because im just getting a black screen after flashing. I saw that other hybrid users got it to work. Am i doing something wrong?


----------



## meangreenbean

Right now my Amp Extreme boosts to 1404 and gives perfcap vrel. If I've read correctly, this means that it stops boosting there because it doesn't have enough voltage to go higher. Is there a way to give it the ability to use more voltage, as needed, to let it boost higher? Not actual OC, but to give the boost a higher ceiling to use as needed?


----------



## funfordcobra

In mother Russia, you don't overclock gpu.. gpu overclocks you!


----------



## Nineball

Now i cant flash back to my saved bios (from GPU-z) subsystem mismatch. really need some help here.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nineball*
> 
> Now i cant flash back to my saved bios (from GPU-z) subsystem mismatch. really need some help here.


Did you try turning it off and turning it back on again?









In all honesty, I don't know how that could happen. All the info needed to confirm a flash will work or not is inbuilt to the card. Something seems off here. If using nvflash you can -f to force it.


----------



## Nineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> Did you try turning it off and turning it back on again?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I don't know how that could happen. All the info needed to confirm a flash will work or not is inbuilt to the card. Something seems off here. If using nvflash you can -f to force it.


i managed to get it to work using the non-64 bit version. I have no clue *** happened here. But my question still remains - will the 1.28 volt bios work with the hybrids? also i tried using -f but it didn't like it. i used *nvflash -6 gm200.rom -f* does the force option go somewhere else?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> I guys, I have a conundrum. Gigabyte gtx 980ti "xtreme" card and there is no waterblock specifically for it yet. It's not the same pcb as the G1 Gaming, it has 2 8pins and one 6 pin power full custom pcb. I kick myself for not checking it before I wrote down the build guide, I just wrote two EK blocks for cards........... duhhhh. I just figured that the fastest 980ti on the planet would warrant someone to build a block for it. One card hits 1550mhz on air like it its it default clock. 4K games look absolutely stunning and not one hickup yet. Guess I hit the binning lottery of the already binned lottery. Anybody got any inside info on when a full cover copper block will hit the market so I can throw my son's money at them. hehe.


Ek is working on a block. I have no clue as to the release date, but they made a public announcement that they are making them. Sucks becuase the whole reason I didnt buy a xtreme was becuase there was no waterblock for it at the time.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Can you guys list some of the GTX 980Ti cards you would reccomend ? I can buy one with a radical pricedrop, but im just not all that sure wich one to go for, originally I thought EVGA Hybrid 980Ti, and MSI Gaming 980Ti any other suggestions ? I`m lookin to oc whatever I can, hoping it to stay nice and quiet at that, Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero hybrid S is another option.


----------



## mouacyk

http://www.overclock.net/t/1566669/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-comparison-thread

There is a thread with vrm information too but I can't find it anymore.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Thanks, ill look over that one


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave these here:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> And that's my friends why you shouldn't use one cable for two connectors on a 780ti kingpin. Resulted in a dead gpu and burned cable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i was going to ask you if it was the AX860 in your sig rig, so yeah?
> and what core/voltage/power target were you pushing when that happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it was the AX860. To be honest I don't remember when it happened exactly and what I were doing at that time but core was running either at 1320mhz or 1345mhz, memory at 1800mhz and voltage 1.25v. My computer didn't shut down or anything, except when I gave my gpu some load (gaming, benchmarking), my screen went black and I had to force restart my pc. While doing normal stuff like browsing or so, computer worked just fine.
Click to expand...


----------



## jleslie246

Will one 980ti outperform 2 780's in SLI?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Will one 980ti outperform 2 780's in SLI?


yes


----------



## jleslie246

awesome. Should I wait for the 1080 though since we are so close (3-4 months) to release?


----------



## sblantipodi

my GTX980 Ti SLI rocks. I'm lovin it.
The Witcher 3, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Fallout 4 are maxed out at 4K averaging 55-60FPS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> awesome. Should I wait for the 1080 though since we are so close (3-4 months) to release?


If nvidia will continue on its path 1080 would be a small improvement over 980 Ti like 980 was from 780 Ti.
imho it's not worth to wait.


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

I just built a new pc with a MSI Gaming 6G 980 Ti Golden edition, i7 6700k, 16GB DDR4 Ram, 2TB SSD and am loving it so far!


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheGeneralLee86*
> 
> I just built a new pc with a MSI Gaming 6G 980 Ti Golden edition, i7 6700k, 16GB DDR4 Ram, 2TB SSD and am loving it so far!


is there any reason why you buy a 6700K instead of a 5820K?


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there any reason why you buy a 6700K instead of a 5820K?


Wondering the same thing. I tweaked mine last night for 24/7 again now that I'm getting a hang of this chipset. Ended up at 4.65GHz 1.46V 4.18GHz~ cache 101.5MHz blck 1.28V cache 1.95V in to the core in 3250MHz memory 15-17-17-34-1 1.45V. CPU core temps during prime 60C. 100 percent stable and so snappy.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> Wondering the same thing. I tweaked mine last night for 24/7 again now that I'm getting a hang of this chipset. Ended up at 4.65GHz 1.46V 4.18GHz~ cache 101.5MHz blck 1.28V cache 1.95V in to the core in 3250MHz memory 15-17-17-34-1 1.45V. CPU core temps during prime 60C. 100 percent stable and so snappy.


I am seeing a lot of people buying 6700K but I really see no reason for this.
i7 5820K has two more cores (and 2 more cores is a lot), it can be clocked easily to 4.2GHz or more, at that frequency it smashes the 6700K.
It has 28 lanes vs the 16 lanes, it has a premium soldered package vs the cheap one used in the 6700 that is a oven due to this.

ok we are ot here.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I am seeing a lot of people buying 6700K but I really see no reason for this.
> i7 5820K has two more cores (and 2 more cores is a lot), it can be clocked easily to 4.2GHz or more, at that frequency it smashes the 6700K.
> It has 28 lanes vs the 16 lanes, it has a premium soldered package vs the cheap one used in the 6700 that is a oven due to this.
> 
> ok we are ot here.


Probably because in a lot of games stronger single core performance > more cores and that's where the 6600K/6700K chips win hands down.

An even better deal is the 6600K but as my previous chip was an i7-860 I didn't feel like "downgrading" away from HT for the occasional video encode. So far mine's sitting stable at 4.8GHz on air so they have a lot to offer even without a delid.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Probably because in a lot of games stronger single core performance > more cores and that's where the 6600K/6700K chips win hands down.
> 
> An even better deal is the 6600K but as my previous chip was an i7-860 I didn't feel like "downgrading" away from HT for the occasional video encode. So far mine's sitting stable at 4.8GHz on air so they have a lot to offer even without a delid.


Mine at 4.67GHz not 65, all tweaked out smashes that cpu though. Test prove it. You have to know how to overvlock these things 100 percent stable. Took me a couple of weeks to finally real it in right and be able to get prime, stable. It's a lot of horsepower and runs cooler.


----------



## superkyle1721

Sorry double post from tapatalk "desktop" view


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok guys I just got my twin gigabyte gtx 980 TIs xtreme edition. Looks wise they are amazing. I don't know if I am doing something wrong or not but I can't seem the get them to overclock worth a crap. Stock voltage or max voltage they seem to crash at 1500 MHz which is not bad I guess but considering it boost to 1430 stock I expected more from a binned GPU.

It does look sweet though.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> my GTX980 Ti SLI rocks. I'm lovin it.
> The Witcher 3, Rise of the Tomb Raider, Fallout 4 are maxed out at 4K averaging 55-60


60 FPS witcher 3 maxed out? I.e. Using antialias and hair works? What is your overclock? I find this very hard to believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 60 FPS witcher 3 maxed out? I.e. Using antialias and hair works? What is your overclock? I find this very hard to believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


here the proof.





maxed out without AA (at 4K on my monitor there is no aliasing at all)
the only two options I disabled in postprocessing does not bring any performance improvement, I disabled it simply because I don't like them.
please consider that I'm running 3840x2400 so even higher than standard 4K.

a simple 5930K at 4.2GHz with a simple GTX980 Ti SLI at 1400MHz
do you believe me now?









as you can see I average more than 55FPS and please consider that recording video subtract some FPS to the average.
in TW3 framerate never drops under 50FPS and is always smooth as butter.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 60 FPS witcher 3 maxed out? I.e. Using antialias and hair works? What is your overclock? I find this very hard to believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> here the proof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maxed out without AA (at 4K on my monitor there is no aliasing at all)
> the only two options I disabled in postprocessing does not bring any performance improvement, I disabled it simply because I don't like them.
> please consider that I'm running 3840x2400 so even higher than standard 4K.
> 
> a simple 5930K at 4.2GHz with a simple GTX980 Ti SLI at 1400MHz
> do you believe me now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> as you can see I average more than 55FPS and please consider that recording video subtract some FPS to the average.
> in TW3 framerate never drops under 50FPS and is always smooth as butter.
Click to expand...

Haha that makes way more sense. When you said maxed out I took it as every thing on and maxed setting. I found that anti aliasing (although not really needed at 4K) ate up my fps. Yes with AA off that is very achievable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok guys I just got my twin gigabyte gtx 980 TIs xtreme edition. Looks wise they are amazing. I don't know if I am doing something wrong or not but I can't seem the get them to overclock worth a crap. Stock voltage or max voltage they seem to crash at 1500 MHz which is not bad I guess but considering it boost to 1430 stock I expected more from a binned GPU.
> 
> It does look sweet though.


1500 in SLI is exceptional. You will likely need waterblocks (because of heat throtteling) and a 1.28-1.3v bios change. Most 980Tis do around 1450-1480mhz happily. On occasion you will get acouple that will do 1500+ (stable) on air but its the top 5% in my experience. (on stock bios)

For what its worth, you are only looking at about a 3fps gain from 1450-1550 and isn't even noticeable if you are trying to shoot for numbers. I stay with stock bios.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I am seeing a lot of people buying 6700K but I really see no reason for this.
> i7 5820K has two more cores (and 2 more cores is a lot), it can be clocked easily to 4.2GHz or more, at that frequency it smashes the 6700K.
> It has 28 lanes vs the 16 lanes, it has a premium soldered package vs the cheap one used in the 6700 that is a oven due to this.
> 
> ok we are ot here.


to divert even farther









those extra pci-e lanes are mostly for peripherals M.2 slots and whatnot - i haven't seen a big graphics set up and then add the x8 SLI/Xfire isn't much faster slower than x16 SLI/Xfire (which isn't possible with 28 lanes). plus you spend more for a motherboard (~$40+) and needing quad channel instead of dual another (~$10+) per kit.

sure it looks nice and i won't disagree but you're ending up paying $60-$100 more to grab a cpu, mobo and ram. but it does, as i said have more features but you end up paying for those eventually.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funfordcobra*
> 
> 1500 in SLI is exceptional. You will likely need waterblocks (because of heat throtteling) and a 1.28-1.3v bios change. Most 980Tis do around 1450-1480mhz happily. On occasion you will get acouple that will do 1500+ (stable) on air but its the top 5% in my experience. (on stock bios)
> 
> For what its worth, you are only looking at about a 3fps gain from 1450-1550 and isn't even noticeable if you are trying to shoot for numbers. I stay with stock bios.


I've found something very odd that makes me want to return one of the cards to Amazon. I'm testing the overclock of each card individually. It's also worth noting that I am not supplying the third power port with any power. (Should I?) I was under the impression this is only for LN2 but I do have open slots on my PSU if it will help at all.

Either way one xtreme is Samsung memory while the other is Hynix. That's odd considering in my readings I've never seen a single Hynix memory as all should be Samsung.


----------



## superkyle1721

Can someone please take a look at my resent testing and tell me what's up? Looking at how voltage behaves and the fact there are two different memory types and that I purchased them from Amazon warehouse I'm not certain I'm not looking at two different base cards with the same cooler. Maybe someone pulled the ole switcharoo on Amazon?

Gpu1 ASIC 77.3 Samsung memory
Stock/default [email protected]
(When temps reach 70 drops to [email protected])

[email protected] +80 core - crash after 30 minutes

[email protected] +80 (+43mV to +87mV give same voltage)

Once card reaches 70C
[email protected] - crash after 1 hour.

Gpu2 ASIC 71.2 Hynix memory
Stock/default [email protected]

[email protected] +80 core - crash

[email protected] +80 core (+37mV - +87mV give same voltage) - crash after 30 minutes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funfordcobra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've found something very odd that makes me want to return one of the cards to Amazon. I'm testing the overclock of each card individually. It's also worth noting that I am not supplying the third power port with any power. (Should I?) I was under the impression this is only for LN2 but I do have open slots on my PSU if it will help at all.
> 
> Either way one xtreme is Samsung memory while the other is Hynix. That's odd considering in my readings I've never seen a single Hynix memory as all should be Samsung.


As far as I know hynix is used on the reference cards. Yes, I would supply all power connections to power. The 4+4 should be enough though.


----------



## looniam

hynix vram was used in all GM200 cards until the 980ti k|ngp|n which used samsung exclusively to get tighter timings.

then for whatever reason (better availability or cheaper prices - whatever) more AIB partner started using sammy. however, there is no difference between the two and i'll bet a dollar to a doughnut if you look at the serial numbers of each card the sammy one was manufactured later.

nothing nefarious going on.


----------



## superkyle1721

Are you sure you need the extra power cable? In my reading I found its only needed for extreme overclocking using ln2. Maybe I missed something?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PedroC1999

To anyone who may be interested









PerfCap Reasons [GPU-z]


----------



## TheGeneralLee86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there any reason why you buy a 6700K instead of a 5820K?


No real reason, but I was hoping they would bring back the 6 or 8 cores for consumer boards eventually on Skylake.


----------



## mouacyk

I'd admit it would be cool to see CPUZ say 16nm rather than 22nm.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha that makes way more sense. When you said maxed out I took it as every thing on and maxed setting. I found that anti aliasing (although not really needed at 4K) ate up my fps. Yes with AA off that is very achievable.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm sorry I was not much precise.
With AA enables I goes from an average of 55FPS to an average of 50FPS, in any case a smooth experience.
Take into consideration that I'm playing at 3840x2400 so at standard 4K I should averge 55FPS even with AA enabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> to divert even farther
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> those extra pci-e lanes are mostly for peripherals M.2 slots and whatnot - i haven't seen a big graphics set up and then add the x8 SLI/Xfire isn't much faster slower than x16 SLI/Xfire (which isn't possible with 28 lanes). plus you spend more for a motherboard (~$40+) and needing quad channel instead of dual another (~$10+) per kit.
> 
> sure it looks nice and i won't disagree but you're ending up paying $60-$100 more to grab a cpu, mobo and ram. but it does, as i said have more features but you end up paying for those eventually.


think that there are people that spends more than 2000€ for two titan X that brings only few FPS more than GTX980Ti.
there are people who clock their cards until the last MHz,
so yes, if I put two high end cards, I want to squeeze every FPS from them


----------



## Asus11

it seems like im getting diminishing returns while flashing with higher voltages etc

does anyone have the 980 ti hydrocopper bios?

what is the power target on it? 130?


----------



## Asus11

what power target on hydro copper is still only 110?

seriously thought it was atleast 115 +


----------



## Phreec

Hmm, just had The Witcher 3 freeze on me. Event Viewer specifies "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
I take it means my OC isn't stable or could it simply be something to do with Nvidia drivers (I'm still on 361.75)?

Already got screwed in the ASIC lottery (only 65%) but I was glad to at least reach 1400MHz OC. I guess I can't even have that going for me anymore.


----------



## skkane

Don't know if it was already posted but the latest 362.00 driver finally allows me to use a 144hz refresh rate in desktop mode without having one card go up to ~885mhz, causing heat and noise in the process. No more 120hz, not that 144hz makes any difference









Glad they fixed this downclock bug.

LE: nevermind, was just my software acting up... still not downclocking, they can never fix this


----------



## Renairy

EVGA GTX 980ti Classified *|* 76.2% ASIC *|* 1500Mhz stable *|* stock BIOS

____________________________________________________________


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> Don't know if it was already posted but the latest 362.00 driver finally allows me to use a 144hz refresh rate in desktop mode without having one card go up to ~885mhz, causing heat and noise in the process. No more 120hz, not that 144hz makes any difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad they fixed this downclock bug.
> 
> LE: nevermind, was just my software acting up... still not downclocking, they can never fix this


Are you on multimonitors? Single monitor has been fixed awhile back. My card downclocks fine.


----------



## Mads1

Ive got multi monitors, 1 x 1080p @60hz 1x 1440p @144hz mine dont downclock if running @144hz, the only way is to do a custom res at 138hz then its fine, or just use 120hz for desktop,


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> think that there are people that spends more than 2000€ for two titan X that brings only few FPS more than GTX980Ti.
> there are people who clock their cards until the last MHz,
> so yes, if I put two high end cards, I want to squeeze every FPS from them


to be fair you were replying to someone who had one 980ti.

but if you want to move the goal posts . .


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> what power target on hydro copper is still only 110?
> 
> seriously thought it was atleast 115 +


I don't think that the percentage has much meaning without the actual wattage power at 100%. For example on the MSI, TPU had a review sample which had a max power target of 120% but the store retails have 109%. Looking at both BIOS, they both max out at 300W.


----------



## skkane

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you on multimonitors? Single monitor has been fixed awhile back. My card downclocks fine.


Single monitor. Posted two pics, 1st at 120hz, 2nd at 144hz. Card2 always goes to 800 something Mhz and heats up by a bit




Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> Ive got multi monitors, 1 x 1080p @60hz 1x 1440p @144hz mine dont downclock if running @144hz, the only way is to do a custom res at 138hz then its fine, or just use 120hz for desktop,


So if i set custom settings from nvidia ctrl panel, setting 138hz it should be good? Thanks for the tip, gonna try it out


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skkane*
> 
> .
> Single monitor. Posted two pics, 1st at 120hz, 2nd at 144hz. Card2 always goes to 800 something Mhz and heats up by a bit
> 
> 
> 
> So if i set custom settings from nvidia ctrl panel, setting 138hz it should be good? Thanks for the tip, gonna try it out


Should clean install your NVIDIA drivers. Something is wrong.



No issues, single monitor 144Hz. Downclocks to 135/202Mhz


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> to be fair you were replying to someone who had one 980ti.
> 
> but if you want to move the goal posts . .


ooops sorry








but there are people here and on hard with GTX Titan X SLI with 6700K and this was very strange for me.


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Hmm, just had The Witcher 3 freeze on me. Event Viewer specifies "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
> I take it means my OC isn't stable or could it simply be something to do with Nvidia drivers (I'm still on 361.75)?
> 
> Already got screwed in the ASIC lottery (only 65%) but I was glad to at least reach 1400MHz OC. I guess I can't even have that going for me anymore.


Seriously that 980ti should boost more than 1400? Guess something is not right with your overclock. Stock bios?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> Because unless there is magi dust laying around, its a dead platform. It MAY get a broadwell-e part. It's a lot of money to dump in a platform that is essentially EOL. Quality motherboard prices for it are ******* ridiculous.
> 
> I love my Amp Extreme. Now that I found a waterblock for it, I'm considering a Skylake upgrade since I have to open the loop.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Seriously that 980ti should boost more than 1400? Guess something is not right with your overclock. Stock bios?


why it should more than 1400MHz?
what do you mean? 1400MHz is a good overclock, not something to achieve with default settings.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> why it should more than 1400MHz?
> what do you mean? 1400MHz is a good overclock, not something to achieve with default settings.


Yes, stock bios.
I feel like the cooler is beefier enough to support a higher boost, but the voltage seems to be the limiter.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Seriously that 980ti should boost more than 1400? Guess something is not right with your overclock. Stock bios?


Stock BIOS, yes.

I've successfully ran it at MSI AB OC'd 1414MHz in a lot of games. Just TW3 that's graphically intense enough to crash it, it seems.


----------



## k0ldfusi0n

Absolutely loving my MSI Lightning 980Ti. I had the G1 and exchanged it for this because I wasn't thrilled with the G1's OC performance. I was able to get the memclock up to +707 from reference on the Lightning and it didn't even labor one bit.

I thought Afterburner was logging, but it wasn't. Ugh. But here's a result verification: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7794511

Machine ("Tranquility" in sig):
5930K @ 4.524ghz
64GB DDR4
Sabertooth x99
Samsung 950PRO

*Core clock: 1,526mhz (+108 from MSI OC, +412 from reference)
Memory clock: 2,074mhz (+612 from MSI OC, +707 from reference)
Max Temp: 66C
Max Fan Speed: 1,842RPM (76%)
Max Power Limit %: 84%
Firestrike Graphics Score: 21729 (#38 of 15,144 w/ same configuration)
Firestrike Total Score: 18498 (#149 of 15,144 w/ same configuration)*

I pushed the card, especially the memory clock, right to the limit. At +613 I was getting artifacting. +612 was the ceiling for me.

The Lighting is a very impressive card. In builds I've now had the G1, PNY Reference, EVGA Classified and MSI Lighting 980Tis and I've seen the best performance out of the Lightning in terms of stable overclock. I found this card on clearance at MicroCenter for $655 -- I've seen a few on Amazon Warehouse Deals for under $680. The prices are starting to come down. Apparently MSI worked with nVidia to handpick the best silicon for this cards. I have no reason to doubt if that's true. I'm tempted to pick up a second one of these bad boys.


----------



## k0ldfusi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Stock BIOS, yes.
> 
> I've successfully ran it at MSI AB OC'd 1414MHz in a lot of games. Just TW3 that's graphically intense enough to crash it, it seems.


You can probably get it past 1400mhz, but that's still a very solid overclock. 1500 is like the gold standard for these cards apparently, but even the best of the best are going to have issues with certain games/renders above 1400mhz. If you're stable in most games at 1414mhz then you have a solid card.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0ldfusi0n*
> 
> Absolutely loving my MSI Lightning 980Ti. I had the G1 and exchanged it for this because I wasn't thrilled with the G1's OC performance. I was able to get the memclock up to +707 from reference on the Lightning and it didn't even labor one bit.
> 
> I thought Afterburner was logging, but it wasn't. Ugh. But here's a result verification: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7794511
> 
> Machine ("Tranquility" in sig):
> 5930K @ 4.524ghz
> 64GB DDR4
> Sabertooth x99
> Samsung 950PRO
> 
> *Core clock: 1,526mhz (+108 from MSI OC, +412 from reference)
> Memory clock: 2,074mhz (+612 from MSI OC, +707 from reference)
> Max Temp: 66C
> Max Fan Speed: 1,842RPM (76%)
> Max Power Limit %: 84%
> Firestrike Graphics Score: 21729 (#38 of 15,144 w/ same configuration)
> Firestrike Total Score: 18498 (#149 of 15,144 w/ same configuration)*
> 
> I pushed the card, especially the memory clock, right to the limit. At +613 I was getting artifacting. +612 was the ceiling for me.
> 
> The Lighting is a very impressive card. In builds I've now had the G1, PNY Reference, EVGA Classified and MSI Lighting 980Tis and I've seen the best performance out of the Lightning in terms of stable overclock. I found this card on clearance at MicroCenter for $655 -- I've seen a few on Amazon Warehouse Deals for under $680. The prices are starting to come down. Apparently MSI worked with nVidia to handpick the best silicon for this cards. I have no reason to doubt if that's true. I'm tempted to pick up a second one of these bad boys.


I think its just MSI dude, they rock with the maxwell

my MSI reference 980 ti does 1500/8000 game stable @ 1.205v 1580/8300 in benches stock bios









I bet the lightning is fun to play with..


----------



## k0ldfusi0n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I think its just MSI dude, they rock with the maxwell
> 
> my MSI reference 980 ti does 1500/8000 game stable @ 1.205v 1580/8300 in benches stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet the lightning is fun to play with..


I'm really impressed with MSI. I was kind of avoiding them with Maxwell because I had a bad experience with a 770 a couple years back but I've been hearing good things about the current gen stuff from them.

That's a ridiculous clock for a reference card. What are your temps? Are you using the stock blower? I guess MSI really is the way to go haha.


----------



## zetoor85

not bad, i had 2 980 ti lightnings, none of them did good on air...

compare your gfx scorer with my 980 ti strix card http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10605582

Graphics Score 22164

i had my strix to bench at 1570core.. on water







with 1.27volt, 2 of my lightning cards went max 1480core no matter voltage







actully i tryed everything with both cards, no luck









this week gigabyte 980 ti xtreme will come in the door, im thrilled







will upload some fs ect.


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Stock BIOS, yes.
> 
> I've successfully ran it at MSI AB OC'd 1414MHz in a lot of games. Just TW3 that's graphically intense enough to crash it, it seems.


I would change the bios just to make sure you have enough power limit. The reason i think its strange with only 1400 is that i have had a number of 980ti until i was satisfied with the msi lightining. All of them managed around 1500 mhz core.

Also, at 65 degrees 980ti seem to throttle down. Can also be eliminated in bios


----------



## Associated

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Hmm, just had The Witcher 3 freeze on me. Event Viewer specifies "Display driver nvlddmkm stopped responding and has successfully recovered."
> I take it means my OC isn't stable or could it simply be something to do with Nvidia drivers (I'm still on 361.75)?
> 
> Already got screwed in the ASIC lottery (only 65%) but I was glad to at least reach 1400MHz OC. I guess I can't even have that going for me anymore.


Well ASIC isn't everything... at least in my case, I have ASIC of 64.7% and it runs 1469MHz game stable at 1.193V (stock volts), ran it at 1525MHz in Firestrike. I don't know why you don't update drivers? And do a clean install (DDU)


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *k0ldfusi0n*
> 
> I'm really impressed with MSI. I was kind of avoiding them with Maxwell because I had a bad experience with a 770 a couple years back but I've been hearing good things about the current gen stuff from them.
> 
> That's a ridiculous clock for a reference card. What are your temps? Are you using the stock blower? I guess MSI really is the way to go haha.


I was using a stock blower, thats how I found out how high it could clock, it used to hit 83c

now im watercooled it hits 64c

could probably push for 1530 in game stable but aint tried yet


----------



## s0nniez

Hey guys,

Just wanted to see if this was normal:

EVGA 980ti FTW
1454 / 1951
110% pwr
no voltage
Dual monitor, 1440p (96hz), 1080p (60hz)
Fan needs to be at 85% to keep it under 75c
This is with rise of the tomb raider, 100% gpu load, 6gb vram used

Was wondering if the fan speed is too high to keep it under 75c

Thanks!


----------



## FIDDY57

im running my 4930k at 4.5Ghz runs like a charm. does anyone else on this thread have a rig similiar to mine. would like to trade benchmarks? thx.
http://valid.x86.fr/00uuuz


----------



## piee

Im going to add some mini fish and treasure diver decor to reseavoir, from aquarium shop, they also have mini mermaids.


----------



## amptechnow

i know im a little late to chime in about these msi cards, but i just finished my new build and my msi 980ti golden edition is boosting stable 1567 core and 4001 memory. temps in 50s under water. i am very happy and very impressed so far. i think i can push her even more too.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amptechnow*
> 
> i know im a little late to chime in about these msi cards, but i just finished my new build and my msi 980ti golden edition is boosting stable 1567 core and 4001 memory. temps in 50s under water. i am very happy and very impressed so far. i think i can push her even more too.


dang! very nice









I wonder if the gold asus is any good


----------



## amptechnow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> dang! very nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if the gold asus is any good


not sure havent heard anything about it. i chose this card since it had some of the highest stock clocks and boost clocks. and the stock cooler matched my motherboard perfectly. but that didnt really matter since it went right under water.


----------



## JerzeyLegend

In my search for information on watercooling, I ran into this:
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/hydro-series-hg10-n980-gpu-liquid-cooling-bracket

This would allow me to attach something like:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835181030

to my GPU. In the end it would seem to be cheaper than a custom loop price, the GPU brackets are only $50 on Corsair's site. So I'm looking at about $220 to do closed loop cooling on both my 980Ti. Anyone have experience with something like this?

Edit: Nevermind about experience, because they are up for preorder. So now you know. Corsair is releasing a bracket for 980Ti to use Hydro series coolers with.


----------



## BradTheDolphin

Gah what a headache. BEWARE if you have a card with a newer BIOS version, as the provided BIOS downloads are outdated. Bricked my GPU and I had to plug in my trusty 560ti so I could flash it back to stock. I ended up modifying my current BIOS and copy pasting the values using Maxwell tweaker. My OC through X16:

EVGA 980ti Hybrid
- 1569 MHz boosted core clock
- 4059 MHz memory clock
- 50C under load
- 124% power/91C
- +87mV on top of BIOS tweaks

If anyone needs a file for the new BIOS I'll post it.

Old BIOS version: 84.00.32.00.90

New BIOS version: 84.00.41.00.90


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradTheDolphin*
> 
> Gah what a headache. BEWARE if you have a card with a newer BIOS version, as the provided BIOS downloads are outdated. Bricked my GPU and I had to plug in my trusty 560ti so I could flash it back to stock. I ended up modifying my current BIOS and copy pasting the values using Maxwell tweaker. My OC through X16:
> 
> EVGA 980ti Hybrid
> - 1569 MHz boosted core clock
> - 4059 MHz memory clock
> - 50C under load
> - 124% power/91C
> - +87mV on top of BIOS tweaks
> 
> If anyone needs a file for the new BIOS I'll post it.
> 
> Old BIOS version: 84.00.32.00.90
> 
> New BIOS version: 84.00.41.00.90


Wouldn't mind checking out the BIOS, I have the newer 84.00.41.00.90 model, so I haven't bothered doing anything yet..


----------



## FIDDY57

I Have two 980ti is sli would those work with two of them ? I would think the tubing would not be possible with two of them. ??


----------



## Penryn

So finally got around to overclocking mine this weekend. Hitting good numbers. 1530 boosted core and 8000 memory. Stock bios, on air. Temps hover around 66C in Heaven Bench with fan set to 70%. I am at +.075mv which puts me at 1.224v in game/benchmarks.


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So finally got around to overclocking mine this weekend. Hitting good numbers. 1530 boosted core and 8000 memory. Stock bios, on air. Temps hover around 66C in Heaven Bench with fan set to 70%. I am at +.075mv which puts me at 1.224v in game/benchmarks.


I've been reading more and more 980ti's hitting 8000 core. I currently have a Classy with an EK 780 waterblock. Out of the box, the card boosted to 1430 and I am currently running +100, which is Firestrike stable. I'm only running +200 on my mem (1850 up from 1750) but I'm thinking about trying for 8000mem. In PrecisionX I'm only running +50mV, no overvolt/overboost. Is it worth it to try for 8000mem?


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> I've been reading more and more 980ti's hitting 8000 core. I currently have a Classy with an EK 780 waterblock. Out of the box, the card boosted to 1430 and I am currently running +100, which is Firestrike stable. I'm only running +200 on my mem (1850 up from 1750) but I'm thinking about trying for 8000mem. In PrecisionX I'm only running +50mV, no overvolt/overboost. Is it worth it to try for 8000mem?


Honestly the framerate difference I am seeing with mem OC is negligible. Core is definitely the most important thing but I believe it also depends on what youre playing. Games that have a lot of streaming assets like GTAV and Just Cause 3, even skyrim with mods will benefit from the memory overclock but its still only 2-3 fps or potentially preventing hiccups and textured/asset pop in.


----------



## superkyle1721

I want to mod my bios for my two 980ti xtreme GPUs. I've been reading on it but there isn't a lot of information for it. Basically what I have found is that overclock stability can be greatly increased with a small bump to the base voltage the card used when 70 degrees is hit. Up until 70 degrees the card outputs a voltage of 1237 with +87mV but once it reaches 70 will throttle that to 1218mV.

Under stock voltage it will reach a maximum of 1193mV and throttle to 1174 at 70. I've read that others have set the throttle voltage to the same voltage so the change does not occurs when the card warms up. The results are a much more stable overclock well above 1500 (average). If anyone is familiar with modding bios please PM me as I need your help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> I've been reading more and more 980ti's hitting 8000 core. I currently have a Classy with an EK 780 waterblock. Out of the box, the card boosted to 1430 and I am currently running +100, which is Firestrike stable. I'm only running +200 on my mem (1850 up from 1750) but I'm thinking about trying for 8000mem. In PrecisionX I'm only running +50mV, no overvolt/overboost. Is it worth it to try for 8000mem?


I can get 8000 on my memory but in real world usage and gaming I don't really notice a difference very much with overclocking the memory. I would rather leave my memory stock and get a higher GPU overclock or have a modest memory overclock like +250-500mhz. I run my G1 Gaming at 1531 on the GPU and 7510 on the Memory without issues, any higher on either and I don't really see any difference outside the margin of error of 1-2 fps.


----------



## dalastbmills

I've noticed that when I use overvoltage my GPU clocks seem to bounce all over the place but if I leave overvoltage off, my GPU clock stays at 1530. When I'm at 99% GPU useage in GPUz, I'm getting VRel and VOp and the bar is half orange/half grey. I think when I enabled overvoltage, it said Power and the bar was green. I feel like I have plenty of headroom on this card, the ASIC is 80% and my temps have yet to hit 40c.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> So finally got around to overclocking mine this weekend. Hitting good numbers. 1530 boosted core and 8000 memory. Stock bios, on air. Temps hover around 66C in Heaven Bench with fan set to 70%. I am at +.075mv which puts me at 1.224v in game/benchmarks.


that is most excellent!

the only thing that could make that better is if it was an eVGA card.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that is most excellent!
> 
> the only thing that could make that better is if it was an eVGA card.


I was looking at the evga but the color scheme didn't match lol


----------



## goffemannen

Rearranged the radiators and fans again.

140mm intake on the side, back and the top at the place closest to the front.
120mm intake in the front above the radiator.
Two 140mm one 120mm at the cpu radiator.





*This is the results with the new setup.

Cpu front intake, both gpu top exhaust
Cpu temp max 62-66c avg 56-61c
Motherboard temp max 44c
Aux temp max 54.5c
Sys 1 temp max 44c
Sys 2 temp max 44c
Sys 3 temp max 44c
Gpu 1 temp max 59c
Gpu 2 temp max 56c*

_Old setups temps

Cpu top exhaust gpu top exhaust + gpu front intake
4.6ghz 1.352v
Cpu temp max82-84c avg 75-79c
Motherboard temp max45c
Aux temp max68c
Sys 1 temp max45.5c
Sys 2 temp max45.5c
Sys 3 temp max45.5c
Gpu 1 temp max64c
Gpu 2 temp max54c

Cpu top intake gpu top intake + gpu front intake
4.6ghz 1.352v
Cpu temp max 66-74c avg 61-68c
Motherboard temp max 50c
Aux temp max 59c
Sys 1 temp max 50.5c
Sys 2 temp max 50.5c
Sys 3 temp max 50.5c
Gpu 1 temp max 57c
Gpu 2 temp max 57c_


----------



## Lao Tzu

Guys, what about differences between 1450MHz and 1500MHz on Core?, for new games like Witcher 3, 1 GTX 980 Ti its for 1440p, and 2 its for 1600p, and i think that even two of them can't max out new games at 4K (2160p) at constant 60fps. Mine its a 1450MHz core and 7920MHz memory, on air, and its silent, and i can play all my games at 1440p 60fps, and old games at 2160p. I think GTX 1080Ti gonna be for 4K gamming, overclock at 1500MHz does more heat, noise, and none diference if use V-Sync (60fps)

sorry my English!!!


----------



## Nervoize

Is my overclock good for MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming SLI setup? ~1443MHz core, 4112/8224MHz memory, no voltage added. Max temps GPU1 87C, GPU 2 78C.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervoize*
> 
> Is my overclock good for MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming SLI setup? ~1443MHz core, 4112/8224MHz memory, no voltage added. Max temps GPU1 87C, GPU 2 78C.


87 on the top GPU is a bit hotter than I would run it personally. Work on getting better airflow (I'm in the same boat as you) if you can cool off that too card in willing to bet you will get a better core clock speed also. Memory however is excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradTheDolphin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> Wouldn't mind checking out the BIOS, I have the newer 84.00.41.00.90 model, so I haven't bothered doing anything yet..


Here's the BIOS file. Keep voltage at 0 on your OC program.

HybridOC.zip 146k .zip file


BIOS VERSION: 84.00.41.00.90

POWER/TEMPERATURE
121%/91C

VOLTAGE UNDER LOAD
1.28V

TAYLORED TOWARD WATER COOLED GPU's. EXPECT MEDIUM/HIGH TEMPS ON AIR.

FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK.

BENCHMARKS USING THIS BIOS

980ti Hybrid 1550/2030 1.27V

[Fire Strike](http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7816676)

[Heaven Unigine](


http://imgur.com/76F83J8

)

[R15 Open GL](


http://imgur.com/H6lnkMh

)

[R15 CPU](


http://imgur.com/Fgw0OWd

)


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-graphics-cards-spotted-in-shipping-record/


----------



## scandalous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-graphics-cards-spotted-in-shipping-record/


After going through that website, it seems to be filled with a LOT of nonsense and rumors, but god do I hope that one is true. If the 5 April reveal and a first week June launch is true then I'm getting a EVGA 980TI next week and upgrade to a Pascal Titan or TI card whenever they hit.


----------



## FIDDY57

Is anyone getting stable 4.5Ghz with there 4790k? also curious if anyone has benched 3dmark fire strike ultra above 8600? with there 980ti's in sli? thx
mine was set at: Core clock1,468 MHzMemory bus clock1,974 MHz bench mark here: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7231354
thank you


----------



## FIDDY57

my bad meant to state it was a 4930k,, long night at work..


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scandalous*
> 
> After going through that website, it seems to be filled with a LOT of nonsense and rumors


Wccftech is infamous for being a clickbait tabloid, so you're spot on.


----------



## mouacyk

Well the more enthusiasm the enthusiast community generates, we might just get NVIDIA to dump an initial Quadro batch and instead use the pascal chips to power the early adopters' Loyalist batch of 1080 Tis. You know you want one.


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scandalous*
> 
> After going through that website, it seems to be filled with a LOT of nonsense and rumors, but god do I hope that one is true. If the 5 April reveal and a first week June launch is true then I'm getting a EVGA 980TI next week and upgrade to a Pascal Titan or TI card whenever they hit.


I should have waited a couple weeks on my 980ti. Pretty sure my 90 days ends in mid may. Bummer =(


----------



## jukula

I have Asus GTX 980 Ti Strix overclocked to Boost 1493mhz with stock volts. Stable in valley bench for 8h and in every game so far








Can't wait to get this baby on water


----------



## Nervoize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 87 on the top GPU is a bit hotter than I would run it personally. Work on getting better airflow (I'm in the same boat as you) if you can cool off that too card in willing to bet you will get a better core clock speed also. Memory however is excellent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The thing is. I got a Corsair Obsidian 750D and I have two SP140 fans in front with 1 AF140 near the GPU's. At the bottom is 1 AF120 fan but it does not seem to work properly. I can't get a better airflow without ruining my case: Making holes in my sidepanel.



LOL I now see that the bottom fan is not working because I used the 3pin connector for the fan which is near the GPU's hah.


----------



## truehighroller1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervoize*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is. I got a Corsair Obsidian 750D and I have two SP140 fans in front with 1 AF140 near the GPU's. At the bottom is 1 AF120 fan but it does not seem to work properly. I can't get a better airflow without ruining my case: Making holes in my sidepanel.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I now see that the bottom fan is not working because I used the 3pin connector for the fan which is near the GPU's hah.


That's a classic. That's the best post I have personally seen, ever. I like you.


----------



## johnd0e

dont think i posted these here yet.

my air results for my 980ti classifieds.

can hit 1500Mhz on the core with stock memory.



had to drop the core to 1480 to get 8000 on the memory.



cards are 69.4% asic and 82% asic and both have samsung memory. got some waterblocks sitting here ready to go on this weekend so i can push them further.


----------



## xtrafingers

Ran this benchmark a few nights ago
1440p ULTRA 8xAA
EVGA reference 980 Ti
1540MHz core__7200MHz effective memory
Max temperature.....26C


----------



## superkyle1721

Been reading up on modding my bios to max out a safe voltage for air and really open up the gigabyte xtremes. I've been doing some digging through the thread. Has nobody really modded a bios for these cards? I can't seem to find anything on this model. I'm too chicken to mod myself so if anyone is skilled in this particular area I would love your help.


----------



## kiario

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervoize*
> 
> The thing is. I got a Corsair Obsidian 750D and I have two SP140 fans in front with 1 AF140 near the GPU's. At the bottom is 1 AF120 fan but it does not seem to work properly. I can't get a better airflow without ruining my case: Making holes in my sidepanel.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL I now see that the bottom fan is not working because I used the 3pin connector for the fan which is near the GPU's hah.


Hi, I have the same case and fitting a bottom fan does absolutely nothing to lower temps.
I am going to install a side fan, meaning cutting the plastc.


----------



## Raudi119

Got my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti about a month ago and it has been amazing so far. Spent a good amount of time overclocking it and settled with 1567mhz on the core and 8000mhz on the memory with a modded bios running 1.274v on the stock cooler, which is doing superb.


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raudi119*
> 
> Got my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti about a month ago and it has been amazing so far. Spent a good amount of time overclocking it and settled with 1567mhz on the core and 8000mhz on the memory with a modded bios running 1.274v on the stock cooler, which is doing superb.


Need to see bench video plz!


----------



## Nephurus

Ok guys i need opinions , what would the best sli card to get ? hybrid or lightning in terms of performance and max possible OC ? I would wait for the next gen but i would rather do this now and wait till next year to upgrade .


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Ok guys i need opinions , what would the best sli card to get ? hybrid or lightning in terms of performance and max possible OC ? I would wait for the next gen but i would rather do this now and wait till next year to upgrade .


lightnings...with lots of air-flow in the case...will CRUSH anything


----------



## Raudi119

May try and take a bench video this weekend, but here's a screenshot of my Valley Bench at current clock speeds for now.


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raudi119*
> 
> May try and take a bench video this weekend, but here's a screenshot of my Valley Bench at current clock speeds for now.


Nice! Can we see it done at 1440p?
Here's mine and check these temps


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> lightnings...with lots of air-flow in the case...will CRUSH anything


thx for the reply , btw guys anyone have any experience with bhphotovideo for buying cards?


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> thx for the reply , btw guys anyone have any experience with bhphotovideo for buying cards?


Well they got 2 stars at consumeraffairs.com
What's wrong with Newegg?


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> Well they got 2 stars at consumeraffairs.com
> What's wrong with Newegg?


nothing at all just was wondering since im shopping right now but yea love the egg or amazon.

edit- sold out :/


----------



## Raudi119

Quote:


> Nice! Can we see it done at 1440p?
> Here's mine and check these temps smile.gif


Wow, I'm extremely jealous of those temps! I plan on doing a custom loop for my cpu/gpu in the near future once I have some bills taken care of. I hope I can achieve amazing temps like that lol. I just ran Valley again, only difference was my cpu was at 4.6ghz rather than 4.5ghz from the one I posted above, which was from two weeks ago. Oddly, my avg fps jumped by almost a solid 4fps? Strange, but I'm not complaining.. lol


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> nothing at all just was wondering since im shopping right now but yea love the egg or amazon.


Go with what you know, bro....'specially on a purchase that expensive.


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> Go with what you know, bro....'specially on a purchase that expensive.


I will unfortunately both sites are sold out .Just my luck , get paid and now sold out.


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raudi119*
> 
> Wow, I'm extremely jealous of those temps! I plan on doing a custom loop for my cpu/gpu in the near future once I have some bills taken care of. I hope I can achieve amazing temps like that lol. I just ran Valley again, only difference was my cpu was at 4.6ghz rather than 4.5ghz from the one I posted above, which was from two weeks ago. Oddly, my avg fps jumped by almost a solid 4fps? Strange, but I'm not complaining.. lol


Thanks! I use the winter air..through ducting hose.
Anyways I believe your slight increase in FPS is driver related.


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> I will unfortunately both sites are sold out .Just my luck , get paid and now sold out.


Thant's tough man..Can you put yourself in queue? I hope you get those bad boys so we can check your benches


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> Thant's tough man..Can you put yourself in queue? I hope you get those bad boys so we can check your benches


seems like a no , but ill keep trying and yes i would love to see those results as well.


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> seems like a no , but ill keep trying and yes i would love to see those results as well.


**** yeah...hope to hear news soon!
It's for a cause...kick ass benches & all round high performance will keep AMD working their butts off to put up stronger competition with NV..so at the end of the day...or Q3..our NV GPU's are better, cheaper and more plentiful.


----------



## Nephurus

btw just before logging off tonight , anyone bought from newegg on ebay? they have this card in stock on ebay but not on there own site?


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> btw just before logging off tonight , anyone bought from newegg on ebay? they have this card in stock on ebay but not on there own site?


I haven't, but definitely would.

http://www.cheapestonlineshoppingsites.com/ebay-store-review-newegg-on-ebay/


----------



## Raudi119

Quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> Thanks! I use the winter air..through ducting hose.
> Anyways I believe your slight increase in FPS is driver related.


Oh wow, that's really just cool air from outside?? Lucky Canadians, how do you think I feel in Texas. It's been about 70 degrees lately, lol. I hate to keep posting pics, but I saw the link to the top 30 bench on heaven and had to try and get in the top 30 for Valley (Single Card at least). Well I just went from 116.2 to 119.6 on that last run I just did. My temps only hit right around 60, so I'm not being thermal throttled. I think I'm about at the limits of my OC I'd say. Might be able to squeeze a little bit more, but I doubt it. Also, I haven't changed the drivers since that original score of 112 I posted. I'm happy to be at almost 120 average on a single card though.


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raudi119*
> 
> Oh wow, that's really just cool air from outside?? Lucky Canadians, how do you think I feel in Texas. It's been about 70 degrees lately, lol. I hate to keep posting pics, but I saw the link to the top 30 bench on heaven and had to try and get in the top 30 for Valley (Single Card at least). Well I just went from 116.2 to 119.6 on that last run I just did. My temps only hit right around 60, so I'm not being thermal throttled. I think I'm about at the limits of my OC I'd say. Might be able to squeeze a little bit more, but I doubt it. Also, I haven't changed the drivers since that original score of 112 I posted. I'm happy to be at almost 120 average on a single card though.


Same drivers...higher FPS? Maybe your card is like a fine wine...gets better with age.








But seriously..in the summer, here in Canada, it get REAL hot and I use the air conditioner with same results.
I just seal 3 duct hoses to the output grill and then vector them up at the GPU intake and at the CPU, between the heatsink and I/O shield...
Here's the trifecta..I also seal in 80mm case fans in the output ends of the duct hoses, thereby considerably boosting already boosted cool air right into the intake fans on the GPU..Works great... I just have to make sure the air conditioner is NOT sharing the same outlet as my rig.


----------



## dVeLoPe

anyone know the difference between

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487146

&

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487229


----------



## looniam

^ there is no 06G-P-499*7* listed on the eVGA site and it also has the reference base clock but SC boost clock.

odd.

the 4998 is the classy for sure - i had one.


----------



## dVeLoPe

Item#: N82E16814487229

EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti DirectX 12 06G-P4-4997-KR 6GB 384-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 SLI Support Classified ACX 2.0+ Video Card

says Classified REF on the box in the images and in the description and in the boost clocks?? lol it better be a classy or its going back!


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^ there is no 06G-P-499*7* listed on the eVGA site and it also has the reference base clock but SC boost clock.
> 
> odd.
> 
> the 4998 is the classy for sure - i had one.


http://www.evga.com/Products/Specs/GPU.aspx?pn=892203E3-080A-4BA2-9CBF-BF0C18D810C9

and theirs a link to the 4997 on evga.com


----------



## looniam

like i said not listed:


looking a little further the SKU was announced at launch but never saw it since until now.



maybe call eVGA, eh?

and again the clock speed don't match up. wouldn't be the first time newegg srcew up a listing.


----------



## johnd0e

Curious to see what you get. I saw that too when I bought my classifieds, but I just played it safe and bought the one I knew was right.


----------



## dVeLoPe

well the one i bought is literally the ONLY ''new'' card with a standard return policy if its not a classy ill just use it for a few weeks and return it


----------



## looniam

there was two different 780TI classifieds; one with 03G-P4-2887-KR the other 03G-P4-2888-KR that was later. the only difference was the bios. the 2888 had a "better" one for OCing.


----------



## zetoor85

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11143059

first run today on a brand new gigabyte 980 ti xtreme

asic rate is 84,90%, (allmost 85% !! )

boost stock is 1470mhz, and first bench i ran i pushed gpu to 1574mhz !!! im allmost 100% sure i will hit over 1600mhz with this card, bios mod or not it will happend !

if i add up +50 mv in msi ab, boost jumps to 1500mhz stock, i dont have to toch the mhz to hit 1500mhz !

this card seem to be beast,

only down side is fan nr3 is a little noicy, but i allready whrote to gigabyte support asking them for send a replace fan


----------



## Nervoize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truehighroller1*
> 
> That's a classic. That's the best post I have personally seen, ever. I like you.


Ayy thank you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kiario*
> 
> Hi, I have the same case and fitting a bottom fan does absolutely nothing to lower temps.
> I am going to install a side fan, meaning cutting the plastc.


That's something I want to prevent. I was thinking of a 120 or 140 rad for each GPU at the front but I don't know if that will fit.


----------



## zetoor85

gigabyte xtreme 980 ti with samsung ram
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11143899

1601mhz on core.
8000 mem just to start out with ( i littery only ran fs 4-5 times as i type, had card for 1 hour







)

but holycow, 1600mhz on air, with gigabyte stoc bios. gg!!! i will try push harder later, right now its +30 degress in my living room, will try again tonight









came from 3 other cards, had 2 lightning and 1 asus strix oc, none of them get close to this card.

btw asic 84.8%


----------



## rck1984

Hi folks,

I'm breaking my head over the following: I own a EVGA GTX 980Ti Superclocked+ ACX2.0+ that runs perfectly stable at 1515/7500 on 1.255v (custom BIOS), with an ASIC score of 77% which is pretty damn good if I have to believe things I read on the net. Now the thing is, this card squeales like a pig... Even capped on 60 fps, the squeal is very very audible. I recently ordered a waterblock for the GPU which obviously means that the squeal becomes even more audible.

I contacted EVGA and they agreed to take the card back for RMA. Now in all honesty, I'm afraid I'll get a inferior card back (performance wise), ending up with a water cooled card that I can't push as far as I could on my current (77% ASIC one). How important is ASIC score on a water cooled GPU? Is it something to be worried over?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Been reading up on modding my bios to max out a safe voltage for air and really open up the gigabyte xtremes. I've been doing some digging through the thread. Has nobody really modded a bios for these cards? I can't seem to find anything on this model. I'm too chicken to mod myself so if anyone is skilled in this particular area I would love your help.


Post your bios here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
Mr-Dark will take care of you!


----------



## Nephurus

Anyone know what the highest clock achieved using a hybrid ti? might be my fall back in case i cant find a pair of lightnings


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Anyone know what the highest clock achieved using a hybrid ti? might be my fall back in case i cant find a pair of lightnings


i had 2 pair of lightnings, they did very bad in my case... 1480 on core maxed with special msi after burner app... :O

giga xtreme 980 ti, im doing 1600mhz on air stable, can only recommend!


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Anyone know what the highest clock achieved using a hybrid ti? might be my fall back in case i cant find a pair of lightnings


The idea behind the hybrids are nice for people who want a no nonsense watercooled card but I would also recommend a Gigabyte G1 Gaming card, EK has a pre-filled full cover waterblock that you can put on it and connect it with the EK-Predator system if you have to have it watercooled. The G1 Gaming/EK solution will give you the best performance and best temps with the least hassle in my opinion. The Hybrids don't come with full coverage blocks so there is areas on the card still air cooled.

The Gigabyte G1 Gaming / Xtreme cards, Kingpin / Classified, Asus Strix and the Zotac Amp! Extreme cards are going to be the best binned for overclocking performance and return the best underwater I imagine from what I've read and what others have reported. I wouldn't really care for the Waterforce Xtreme but that's because of the tubing used and I would prefer a full coverage waterblock.

Most EVGA cards use a reference PCB I think so you can buy an EVGA Hybrid AIO cooler for them for ~$75USD Like this one. (I think, I may be wrong. But I do think this Hybrid cooler is designed for reference PCB's)

Here is the Gigabyte AIO Hybrid

Here is the Prefilled waterblock for the G1 Gaming (Performance-PCs uses a stock photo of just the waterblock, the actual product has tubing and quick disconnect to be used with the Predator AIO system.)

In my personal opinion I think Gigabyte puts a little better stock coolers on their cards, such as having a copper base touching the GPU versus what looks aluminum being used on the EVGA cards.

BUT EVERY CARD IS DIFFERENT, WE ARE ALL SUBJECT TO THE SILICON LOTTERY, BECAUSE ONE PERSON MAY HIT 1600 ON AIR WITH A G1 GAMING DOESN'T MEAN EVERYONE CAN. YOUR MILEAGE MAY VERY.


----------



## Nephurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> The idea behind the hybrids are nice for people who want a no nonsense watercooled card but I would also recommend a Gigabyte G1 Gaming card, EK has a pre-filled full cover waterblock that you can put on it and connect it with the EK-Predator system if you have to have it watercooled. The G1 Gaming/EK solution will give you the best performance and best temps with the least hassle in my opinion. The Hybrids don't come with full coverage blocks so there is areas on the card still air cooled.
> 
> The Gigabyte G1 Gaming / Xtreme cards, Kingpin, Asus Strix and the Zotac Amp! Extreme cards are going to be the best binned for overclocking performance and return the best underwater I imagine from what I've read and what others have reported. I wouldn't really care for the Waterforce Xtreme but that's because of the tubing used and I would prefer a full coverage waterblock.
> 
> Most EVGA cards use a reference PCB I think so you can buy an EVGA Hybrid AIO cooler for them for ~$75USD Like this one. (I think, I may be wrong. But I do think this Hybrid cooler is designed for reference PCB's)
> 
> Here is the Gigabyte AIO Hybrid
> 
> Here is the Prefilled waterblock for the G1 Gaming (Performance-PCs uses a stock photo of just the waterblock, the actual product has tubing and quick disconnect to be used with the Predator AIO system.)
> 
> In my personal opinion I think Gigabyte puts a little better stock coolers on their cards, such as having a copper base touching the GPU versus what looks aluminum being used on the EVGA cards.
> 
> BUT EVERY CARD IS DIFFERENT, WE ARE ALL SUBJECT TO THE SILICON LOTTERY, BECAUSE ONE PERSON MAY HIT 1600 ON AIR WITH A G1 GAMING DOESN'T MEAN EVERYONE CAN. YOUR MILEAGE MAY VERY.


Very informative , thank you and yes i do realize luck is a factor as well. I am about to pull the trigger on a pair of these GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980Ti 6GB XTREME GAMING OC EDITION


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Very informative , thank you and yes i do realize luck is a factor as well. I am about to pull the trigger on a pair of these GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980Ti 6GB XTREME GAMING OC EDITION


Alright, let us know how it goes. I'm about to add another G1 Gaming to mine and flash a custom bios on it as well.


----------



## Nephurus

Will do and thx for the help.


----------



## JerzeyLegend

I emailed Zotac to ask about the "safe range" for the AMP! Extreme cards and here is their reply. I told them that my top card reaches around 83-84 and I was worried I was killing my card.
Quote:


> Hi Orlando,
> 
> If the card reach above 93C degrees, that is more concerning, it still will throttle the clock down automatically a little bit to keep the card cool.
> You seems like to have plenty of room left. The operating temperature is usually 50C - 90C on the graphics cards.
> 
> Best Regards
> Attila
> 
> ZOTAC Support EMEAI


I feel a little better, but I'm either going to switch to water, or get a quad SLI motherboard.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Anyone know what the highest clock achieved using a hybrid ti? might be my fall back in case i cant find a pair of lightnings
> 
> 
> 
> The idea behind the hybrids are nice for people who want a no nonsense watercooled card but I would also recommend a Gigabyte G1 Gaming card, EK has a pre-filled full cover waterblock that you can put on it and connect it with the EK-Predator system if you have to have it watercooled. The G1 Gaming/EK solution will give you the best performance and best temps with the least hassle in my opinion. The Hybrids don't come with full coverage blocks so there is areas on the card still air cooled.
> 
> The Gigabyte G1 Gaming / Xtreme cards, Kingpin / Classified, Asus Strix and the Zotac Amp! Extreme cards are going to be the best binned for overclocking performance and return the best underwater I imagine from what I've read and what others have reported. I wouldn't really care for the Waterforce Xtreme but that's because of the tubing used and I would prefer a full coverage waterblock.
> 
> Most EVGA cards use a reference PCB I think so you can buy an EVGA Hybrid AIO cooler for them for ~$75USD Like this one. (I think, I may be wrong. But I do think this Hybrid cooler is designed for reference PCB's)
> 
> Here is the Gigabyte AIO Hybrid
> 
> Here is the Prefilled waterblock for the G1 Gaming (Performance-PCs uses a stock photo of just the waterblock, the actual product has tubing and quick disconnect to be used with the Predator AIO system.)
> 
> In my personal opinion I think Gigabyte puts a little better stock coolers on their cards, such as having a copper base touching the GPU versus what looks aluminum being used on the EVGA cards.
> 
> BUT EVERY CARD IS DIFFERENT, WE ARE ALL SUBJECT TO THE SILICON LOTTERY, BECAUSE ONE PERSON MAY HIT 1600 ON AIR WITH A G1 GAMING DOESN'T MEAN EVERYONE CAN. YOUR MILEAGE MAY VERY.
Click to expand...

Very well said ... +R for you









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Very informative , thank you and yes i do realize luck is a factor as well. I am about to pull the trigger on a pair of these GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980Ti 6GB XTREME GAMING OC EDITION


Good choice ... I follow the 980Ti threads pretty regularly and the Gigabyte G1 or Extreme are clear winners for consistently good-->great overclockers! The worst Gigabyte I've seen is probably mine and it does 1530/8000 game stable, std bios and air. At my 24/7 clocks 1450/8000 NO volts it never goes above 60c load @60% fan (quiet) w/72F ambient, beastly cooler and I don't have the exact specs but the Extreme HSF is suppose to be even better (600w vs 700w?). Until my G1 I'd always been an EVGA or MSI fan (14yrs) but now I doubt I'd go back seeing several underperforming Classifieds and Lightnings ... you may not hit the lottery as high as Zeetor85 did, but I think you made a wise choice


----------



## Nervoize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Very well said ... +R for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good choice ... I follow the 980Ti threads pretty regularly and the Gigabyte G1 or Extreme are clear winners for consistently good-->great overclockers! The worst Gigabyte I've seen is probably mine and it does 1530/8000 game stable, std bios and air. At my 24/7 clocks 1450/8000 NO volts it never goes above 60c load @60% fan (quiet) w/72F ambient, beastly cooler and I don't have the exact specs but the Extreme HSF is suppose to be even better (600w vs 700w?). Until my G1 I'd always been an EVGA or MSI fan (14yrs) but now I doubt I'd go back seeing several underperforming Classifieds and Lightnings ... you may not hit the lottery as high as Zeetor85 did, but I think you made a wise choice


LOL That's a nice temp and OC there. I got an MSI 980 Ti Gaming and it hits max 1489 for like 1 or 2 secs with +48mV and it drops down to 1443/1455MHz. It goes up to 80C at 70% fanspeed. The memory is pretty good, clocked at a stable 8.3GHz hitting 395GB/s bandwidth instead of 336GB/s.

When running in SLI the topcard hits around 87C and both clock back to around 1320MHz. I really hate this and I am thinking of selling both cards and wait for the new Pascal GPU's. Then buy SLI and mabe watercool them.


----------



## nova_prime

Which is the best brand 980ti?


----------



## looniam

sapphire!


----------



## Nineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradTheDolphin*
> 
> Here's the BIOS file. Keep voltage at 0 on your OC program.
> 
> HybridOC.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> BIOS VERSION: 84.00.41.00.90
> 
> POWER/TEMPERATURE
> 121%/91C
> 
> VOLTAGE UNDER LOAD
> 1.28V
> 
> TAYLORED TOWARD WATER COOLED GPU's. EXPECT MEDIUM/HIGH TEMPS ON AIR.
> 
> FLASH AT YOUR OWN RISK.
> 
> BENCHMARKS USING THIS BIOS
> 
> 980ti Hybrid 1550/2030 1.27V
> 
> [Fire Strike](http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7816676)
> 
> [Heaven Unigine](
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/76F83J8
> 
> )
> 
> [R15 Open GL](
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/H6lnkMh
> 
> )
> 
> [R15 CPU](
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/Fgw0OWd
> 
> )


What are the temps you are looking at under load? and has anyone else tested this?


----------



## BradTheDolphin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nineball*
> 
> What are the temps you are looking at under load? and has anyone else tested this?


52C under load.


----------



## Nineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradTheDolphin*
> 
> 52C under load.


Damn whats your asic? mine is at 75.4 and mine crashes at 1545


----------



## BradTheDolphin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nineball*
> 
> Damn whats your asic? mine is at 75.4 and mine crashes at 1545


81.5%. 1525/4000 is usually stable. Do you have a Hybrid as well?


----------



## Nineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradTheDolphin*
> 
> 81.5%. 1525/4000 is usually stable. Do you have a Hybrid as well?


yeah, hybrid. Did you have any issues going back to stock bios? im getting cert errors using my saved bios. This card is really being a pain in the ass


----------



## BradTheDolphin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nineball*
> 
> yeah, hybrid. Did you have any issues going back to stock bios? im getting cert errors using my saved bios. This card is really being a pain in the ass


Hm. No I haven't.

1. NVFlash file in C Drive
2. Put BIOS you want in the same file
3. Disable drivers
4. cmd run as admin
5. type cd C:\NVFlash (Or whatever you named the file)
6. type NVFlash -6 (BIOS name).rom then enter
7. Press y a couple times
8. After success type exit
9. Enable drivers
10. Restart


----------



## Nineball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradTheDolphin*
> 
> Hm. No I haven't.
> 
> 1. NVFlash file in C Drive
> 2. Put BIOS you want in the same file
> 3. Disable drivers
> 4. cmd run as admin
> 5. type cd C:\NVFlash (Or whatever you named the file)
> 6. type NVFlash -6 (BIOS name).rom then enter
> 7. Press y a couple times
> 8. After success type exit
> 9. Enable drivers
> 10. Restart


i've done all that, using the latest version of nvflash 64 bit as well and still getting the verification failed

c:\nvflash>nvflash64 -6 GM200.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.265.0)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,3842,1996) H:--:NRM S:00,B:01,PCI,D:00,F:00

Current - Version:84.00.41.00.90 ID:10DE:17C8:3842:1996
GM200 Board (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.41.00.90 ID:10DE:17C8:3842:1996
GM200 Board (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):

BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed

ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.

c:\nvflash>


----------



## BradTheDolphin

Try downloading the 32 bit version and putting the 32bit sys in your main NVFlash file, so you'll have two system files. Then try flashing.

e: exe to sys


----------



## DeathAngel74

Once you download the 32 bit version, copy nvflsh32.sys to your nvflash dir on C:/
you should have:
nvflash.exe
nvflsh32.sys
nvflsh64.sys

Try dragging the stock rom into nvflash.exe


----------



## Nineball

Yeah the 32 bit version worked. apparently Win10 hates it lol. Thanks for the help guys


----------



## Triptyk

Hi,
Does it exist a specific custom bios for the 980 TI Kfa2 HOF or can i work with the customs bios listed on the first page ? Thanks


----------



## King4x4

Word of caution... newest NVidia drivers broke trisli on a couple of games.

Even SLI barely works.


----------



## kcuestag

So, it's time to OC my GTX980Ti Gaming G1 (Due to The Division's game).

I'm getting about 1440-1450MHz Core with stock voltage, can't go higher without game/drivers crashing, so I guess it's time for more voltage. I was wondering if +87mV (Which is the max MSI Afterburner allows me) is safe for air cooling on this card or it would be too much?

I'd like to get 1500MHz Core, haven't messed with the Memory yet, I'll do that once I can achieve +1500MHz on the Core.


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So, it's time to OC my GTX980Ti Gaming G1 (Due to The Division's game).
> 
> I'm getting about 1440-1450MHz Core with stock voltage, can't go higher without game/drivers crashing, so I guess it's time for more voltage. I was wondering if +87mV (Which is the max MSI Afterburner allows me) is safe for air cooling on this card or it would be too much?
> 
> I'd like to get 1500MHz Core, haven't messed with the Memory yet, I'll do that once I can achieve +1500MHz on the Core.


I haven't been able to play The Division on my 980ti yet due to storage limitations (new SSD arrives today!!!). I've been running on my backup, reference 780 at stock settings. Maxed out, I'm getting between 30-40 frames on average. What should I expect from a 980ti?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dalastbmills*
> 
> I haven't been able to play The Division on my 980ti yet due to storage limitations (new SSD arrives today!!!). I've been running on my backup, reference 780 at stock settings. Maxed out, I'm getting between 30-40 frames on average. What should I expect from a 980ti?


I'm getting anywhere from 70 to 130fps at 1080p with a mix of High and Ultra settings, running at 1440MHz Core and +400MHz Memory.


----------



## dalastbmills

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm getting anywhere from 70 to 130fps at 1080p with a mix of High and Ultra settings, running at 1440MHz Core and +400MHz Memory.


Not bad. I run my backup at 1080p but my 980ti is paired with a Swift ROG. I can't wait to get some 60+ Gsync going with The Division.


----------



## FIDDY57

nice 3dmark score. could you please post a fire strike ultra 1.1 score?? i am pushing 8600 for a score for that. was wondering how all the awesomenese is doing when it came to fire strike ultra for scores.? please post? mine at : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7231354

and also I have politely tried to ask about some comparisons with my I4930k clocked at 4.5Ghz and wanted to know if anyone else has a stable rate or above? I could post all kinds of valley/heaven scores but was wondering is anyone nice at all on this website that i paid 20 bucks to help out the site so maybe i could collaborate with fellow pc guru's. on oc and such. It appears its all about post your boost and screw everyone else? really? .. I have allot of questions for the site but it appears there is not allot of those kind of folks here to help?
in any case you can check out my rig below and maybe throw me a bone with some input. thanks to whom ever replies.
keep your game on ...


----------



## Raudi119

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> So, it's time to OC my GTX980Ti Gaming G1 (Due to The Division's game).
> 
> I'm getting about 1440-1450MHz Core with stock voltage, can't go higher without game/drivers crashing, so I guess it's time for more voltage. I was wondering if +87mV (Which is the max MSI Afterburner allows me) is safe for air cooling on this card or it would be too much?
> 
> I'd like to get 1500MHz Core, haven't messed with the Memory yet, I'll do that once I can achieve +1500MHz on the Core.


I have the exact same card and I'm on the stock cooler. I have a custom bios with 1.274v locked and with a custom fan curve I idle around 40-45c and max temps when benching is 61c. Games vary, but I never really exceed 70c because I set an aggressive fan profile as the noise doesn't bother me with headphones on. I was able to hit just under 1500mhz on the core on stock bios, without added voltage, but right now with 1.274v I'm sitting stable at 1574core/8000mem with pretty cool temps. Give it a shot, doesn't hurt to try some added voltage and do some benching/ trial and error to see how it is. I've had mine at 1.274v 24/7 for almost a month now and it's been great.


----------



## gabriel21st

I'm having an issue with my OC'd GIGABYTE 980 Ti where the boost clock throttles down once it gets around 65+ C. I googled this and it seems quite a few people have had this problem as well. Is there anyway to prevent this through a BIOS modification or setting change in Afterburner? I'm currently using a custom BIOS (base 1291/boost 1506/mem 3505) with core offset +65 and memory offset +500. This gives me 1570 MHz core and 8000 MHz effective memory. When the temp gets around 65+ I notice that it is likely to throttle boost clock down to ~1470 MHz. A Kraken G10/Corsair H70 is on my card with heatsinks on VRMs and VRAM. If there's no way to prevent this then I'll have to add another fan on the H70 radiator so it's push/pull.


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel21st*
> 
> I'm having an issue with my OC'd GIGABYTE 980 Ti where the boost clock throttles down once it gets around 65+ C. I googled this and it seems quite a few people have had this problem as well. Is there anyway to prevent this through a BIOS modification or setting change in Afterburner? I'm currently using a custom BIOS (base 1291/boost 1506/mem 3505) with core offset +65 and memory offset +500. This gives me 1570 MHz core and 8000 MHz effective memory. When the temp gets around 65+ I notice that it is likely to throttle boost clock down to ~1470 MHz. A Kraken G10/Corsair H70 is on my card with heatsinks on VRMs and VRAM. If there's no way to prevent this then I'll have to add another fan on the H70 radiator so it's push/pull.


Whats the perfcap reason?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> I'm getting anywhere from 70 to 130fps at 1080p with a mix of High and Ultra settings, running at 1440MHz Core and +400MHz Memory.


what about if you max it out?


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raudi119*
> 
> I have the exact same card and I'm on the stock cooler. I have a custom bios with 1.274v locked and with a custom fan curve I idle around 40-45c and max temps when benching is 61c. Games vary, but I never really exceed 70c because I set an aggressive fan profile as the noise doesn't bother me with headphones on. I was able to hit just under 1500mhz on the core on stock bios, without added voltage, but right now with 1.274v I'm sitting stable at 1574core/8000mem with pretty cool temps. Give it a shot, doesn't hurt to try some added voltage and do some benching/ trial and error to see how it is. I've had mine at 1.274v 24/7 for almost a month now and it's been great.


Good to know. So far 8000MHz Memory is stable, and with +87mV I can hit exactly 1500MHz, looks like I'm "lucky".









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what about if you max it out?


Then expect to have some drops below 60fps, the game is really taxing on GPU's, it has loads of technical details which make it an awesome graphic game, even with the so famous 'downgrade', this game is really well made graphic wise.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Good to know. So far 8000MHz Memory is stable, and with +87mV I can hit exactly 1500MHz, looks like I'm "lucky".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then expect to have some drops below 60fps, the game is really taxing on GPU's, it has loads of technical details which make it an awesome graphic game, even with the so famous 'downgrade', this game is really well made graphic wise.


I hope to play it decently 4K with a GTX980 Ti SLI.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I hope to play it decently 4K with a GTX980 Ti SLI.


You'll be fine, though maybe not with everything at Ultra, might have to drop a few settings to achieve +60fps, but you won't really notice them.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> You'll be fine, though maybe not with everything at Ultra, might have to drop a few settings to achieve +60fps, but you won't really notice them.


At 4K on my 24 inch display I can tolerate to disable AntiAlias, nothing more








Can I achieve 60FPS at 4K with all things maxed out apart AA?


----------



## kcuestag

Anyone know of good BIOS for the GTX980Ti Gaming G1 of Gigabyte? With the stock BIOS and +87mV on MSI Afterburner I can only get stable as high as 1490MHz, I'd like to hit the magic number, 1500MHz, or maybe even a bit more.


----------



## looniam

^what's your temps?

if you can keep it below ~60c w/100% fan speed you might just get that.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^what's your temps?
> 
> if you can keep it below ~60c w/100% fan speed you might just get that.


Well around 69-75ºC with fan on AUTO, I don't wan't to use an agressive fan profile as it would get too noisy.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well around 69-75ºC with fan on AUTO, I don't wan't to use an agressive fan profile as it would get too noisy.


what's the actual voltage reading in AB?

if you're ~1.25 already more probably won't help too much. plus, you're already going over 64c/66c - it can start to voltage throttle.

temps matter w/maxwell.

fwiw, i edited my bios to have a very aggressive fan curve (60%@50c and 100%60c) even though i have the sides open on my case and it sitting on the table behind my screen; the right speaker is between it and me so i hardly hear it gaming.

yeah, i live alone.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well around 69-75ºC with fan on AUTO, I don't wan't to use an agressive fan profile as it would get too noisy.


I had to set mine to manual to get above 1500. These cards are really temp limited ;__;. Looks like were back to the same GPU again


----------



## gabriel21st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> Whats the perfcap reason?


Vrel only, goes away as soon as temps drop below ~65


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel21st*
> 
> Vrel only, goes away as soon as temps drop below ~65


are you running a stock bios or a modded bios?


----------



## gabriel21st

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> are you running a stock bios or a modded bios?


Custom, check out my earlier post for its details


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIDDY57*
> 
> nice 3dmark score. could you please post a fire strike ultra 1.1 score?? i am pushing 8600 for a score for that. was wondering how all the awesomenese is doing when it came to fire strike ultra for scores.? please post? mine at : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7231354
> 
> and also I have politely tried to ask about some comparisons with my I4930k clocked at 4.5Ghz and wanted to know if anyone else has a stable rate or above? I could post all kinds of valley/heaven scores but was wondering is anyone nice at all on this website that i paid 20 bucks to help out the site so maybe i could collaborate with fellow pc guru's. on oc and such. It appears its all about post your boost and screw everyone else? really? .. I have allot of questions for the site but it appears there is not allot of those kind of folks here to help?
> in any case you can check out my rig below and maybe throw me a bone with some input. thanks to whom ever replies.
> keep your game on ...


Sorry you had a bad 1st impression, most everyone is really helpful but this thread seems to be more oriented toward new single 980Ti owners









Go to *THIS* thread and check the 1st page OC results (lots of high-end SLI rigs), when you find someone with a similar setup you could PM them for more info/tips ... or try the Firestrike Bench thread *HERE* even though it is for single GPU's ... and lastly try the Classy/Kingpin owners thread *HERE*









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel21st*
> 
> I'm having an issue with my OC'd GIGABYTE 980 Ti where the boost clock throttles down once it gets around 65+ C. I googled this and it seems quite a few people have had this problem as well. Is there anyway to prevent this through a BIOS modification or setting change in Afterburner? I'm currently using a custom BIOS (base 1291/boost 1506/mem 3505) with core offset +65 and memory offset +500. This gives me 1570 MHz core and 8000 MHz effective memory. When the temp gets around 65+ I notice that it is likely to throttle boost clock down to ~1470 MHz. A Kraken G10/Corsair H70 is on my card with heatsinks on VRMs and VRAM. If there's no way to prevent this then I'll have to add another fan on the H70 radiator so it's push/pull.


There is a normal temperature throttle point at 63-65c, my G1 does it at 63c. "Dark" has the Bios I think your looking for *HERE* and he'll customize it to your needs! For example unlock your TDP / disable "Boost 2.0" this will prevent the 65c throttle point, and he can set whatever voltage/clocks/fan curve you want ... you just have to manage your load temps so the stay below 80c even better 70-75c









Also Laithan is a wiz with the G1 custom bios! Check *HERE* ...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Anyone know of good BIOS for the GTX980Ti Gaming G1 of Gigabyte? With the stock BIOS and +87mV on MSI Afterburner I can only get stable as high as 1490MHz, I'd like to hit the magic number, 1500MHz, or maybe even a bit more.


Check my 2 links above, especially "Laithain" ... you won't be disappointed! Great guys both of them


----------



## gabriel21st

Ah ok, so this can be prevented by disabling boost. Great to know! I actually got my custom BIOS from Laithan so I'll hit him up now that I know it's "fixable" through more BIOS tweaks. Thanks!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabriel21st*
> 
> Ah ok, so this can be prevented by disabling boost. Great to know! I actually got my custom BIOS from Laithan so I'll hit him up now that I know it's "fixable" through more BIOS tweaks. Thanks!


give this a read:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
(you'll need google translate if not enabled in chrome)

pay attention to the section:
*Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*


----------



## gabriel21st

Good read, thanks! Was able to configure the BIOS myself to disable boost. Everything works perfectly now without throttling.


----------



## dalastbmills

Just upgraded to windows 10 and installed a new SSD. Decided to give 8GHz on the mem a go. Here's my Unigen tests.



Enabled overboost for some extra juice. Running at 1530MHz core/8000MHz mem, never broke 35 celsuis. How does this fair? I was hoping to also include some results from Firestrike but I'll have to reinstall it. Is Firestrike more demanding of hardware?


----------



## NeeqOne

Hi all, I have two EVGA gtx 980 ti hydro copper in SLI and want to know which of the modded bios is the best for this card. Thanks.


----------



## dalastbmills

Results from my first Firestrike run 1530/8000.


----------



## Scrimstar

im looking for a 980TI that is ~10.5-11 inches long (so probably not a triple fan)

Is the MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G GOLDEN EDITION a good choice? It has a copper heatsink + backplate and is around 10.8 in. But I read review that they are not binned very well to OC to 1450-1500MHz


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> Hi all, I have two EVGA gtx 980 ti hydro copper in SLI and want to know which of the modded bios is the best for this card. Thanks.


Have a look here, ask nicely and He'll create you a BIOS









http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4160_40#post_24981683


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Can you guys list some of the GTX 980Ti cards you would reccomend ? I can buy one with a radical pricedrop, but im just not all that sure wich one to go for, originally I thought EVGA Hybrid 980Ti, and MSI Gaming 980Ti any other suggestions ? I`m lookin to oc whatever I can, hoping it to stay nice and quiet at that, Inno3D iChill GeForce GTX 980 Ti Black Accelero hybrid S is another option.


Wait for Pascal.


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well around 69-75ºC with fan on AUTO, I don't wan't to use an agressive fan profile as it would get too noisy.


You wont break 1500 mhz if you're going over 60F.

It has nothing to do with the bios or voltage, but the actual switching behavior of the cores in the die and how they react to temperature.


----------



## FIDDY57

Your too kind TomCat. Thank you for your reply and help. I will take your advise and check out those other threads. It ashame tho that a gtx 980 ti club would be so restricted.
Keep your game on.


----------



## Associated

Is it normal that I can get only 3 different voltages? 1.193 (stock), 1.212V and 1.230V and nothing in between.


----------



## PedroC1999

After searching for hours for a video converter that uses the GPU, and having installed dozens of programs, I've landed on DVIDFab, which unlike any others, will actually use my 980ti.

Happy days


----------



## dVeLoPe

how does an 84% asic chip ARTIFACT at STOCK SETTINGS?!!?!?


----------



## Scrimstar

im looking for a 980TI that is ~10.5-11 inches long (so probably not a triple fan)

Is the MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G GOLDEN EDITION a good choice? It has a copper heatsink + backplate and is around 10.8 in. But I read review that they are not binned very well to OC to 1450-1500MHz

http://www.amazon.com/review/R31ZT1N5QO024W/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0166T31O0&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=541966&store=pc#wasThisHelpful


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> how does an 84% asic chip ARTIFACT at STOCK SETTINGS?!!?!?


It's bad card.


----------



## dVeLoPe

and what is that supposed to mean??

ive called evga and they told me to run their ''oc scanner'' program I did and it doesnt report any artifacts

i close it and load 3dm11 and boom everytime in test 2 i get white lines!! even with -90 and -200 on sliders in precision!


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FIDDY57*
> 
> Your too kind TomCat. Thank you for your reply and help. I will take your advise and check out those other threads. It ashame tho that a gtx 980 ti club would be so restricted.
> Keep your game on.


No problem, enjoy ... Here's a *+Rep* to get you started for calling people out










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Associated*
> 
> Is it normal that I can get only 3 different voltages? 1.193 (stock), 1.212V and 1.230V and nothing in between.


Yep ... weird isn't it, all those fine adjustments from +0mV to 87mV and that's what you get. Mine are a tad different than yours 1.199 / 1.219? / 1.237 and it goes straight to max @1.237mv with a +40mV setting









You can taylor it to your needs/wants with a custom bios ...









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EinZerstorer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Well around 69-75ºC with fan on AUTO, I don't wan't to use an agressive fan profile as it would get too noisy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wont break 1500 mhz if you're going over 60F.
> 
> It has nothing to do with the bios or voltage, but the actual switching behavior of the cores in the die and how they react to temperature.
Click to expand...

Wut??? ... It has everything to do with the bios if you mod it ... see my earlier posts









@kcuestag ... I forgot to mention Dante also has a custom G1 bios *HERE* ... lots of guys like it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> im looking for a 980TI that is ~10.5-11 inches long (so probably not a triple fan)
> 
> Is the MSI GTX 980TI GAMING 6G GOLDEN EDITION a good choice? It has a copper heatsink + backplate and is around 10.8 in. But I read review that they are not binned very well to OC to 1450-1500MHz
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/review/R31ZT1N5QO024W/ref=cm_cr_dp_cmt?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B0166T31O0&channel=detail-glance&nodeID=541966&store=pc#wasThisHelpful


No triple fan?, what a shame unless your H2O cooling because they are all superior when air cooled for performance/noise ... but you could also look at the Evga Classified @ 11.0 inches *HERE*


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> and what is that supposed to mean??
> 
> ive called evga and they told me to run their ''oc scanner'' program I did and it doesnt report any artifacts
> 
> i close it and load 3dm11 and boom everytime in test 2 i get white lines!! even with -90 and -200 on sliders in precision!


asic doesnt count for everything, all the other hardware/components on the card matter too. have you tried doing a clean reinstall of drivers?or have you tried any other tests besides 3dm11?


----------



## Scrimstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> No triple fan?, what a shame unless your H2O cooling because they are all superior when air cooled for performance/noise ... but you could also look at the Evga Classified @ 11.0 inches *HERE*


I plan to get a Swiftech h320x2, but I wouldnt know where to start for cooling GPUs. Would I need to get more parts to cool an open design like that. Or is that the best choice for air


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> and what is that supposed to mean??
> 
> ive called evga and they told me to run their ''oc scanner'' program I did and it doesnt report any artifacts
> 
> i close it and load 3dm11 and boom everytime in test 2 i get white lines!! even with -90 and -200 on sliders in precision!


swap driver and if it continues to happen tell eVGA that oc scanner doesn't reflect what your real world experience is and you need another card.

unless its NOT happening in games, then 3Dmark11 itself is to blame.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Have a look here, ask nicely and He'll create you a BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4160_40#post_24981683


It seems someone has already asked. I will just grab a copy of that bios and give it a try. Thanks


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> It seems someone has already asked. I will just grab a copy of that bios and give it a try. Thanks


Make sure you copy the adjustments into your own stock bios from your card. Do not flash a bios from someone else's card.


----------



## dVeLoPe

didn't happen in games ididnt use DDU to uninstall when I changed 680 out but just installed fresh copy of w10 64pro gonna reinstall apps and test


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> No triple fan?, what a shame unless your H2O cooling because they are all superior when air cooled for performance/noise ... but you could also look at the Evga Classified @ 11.0 inches *HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I plan to get a Swiftech h320x2, but I wouldnt know where to start for cooling GPUs. Would I need to get more parts to cool an open design like that. Or is that the best choice for air
Click to expand...

For custom loop H2o, yes you would, and it can get expensive (full block/fittings-hoses & probably a reservoir). I haven't had a custom loop for over 6 years now so I'm not up on the latest greatest/best bang for the $$$. And I doubt if the H320x2 has a pump capable for expansion, check *HERE* ... If you want simple, no hassle Water cooled 980TI the Evga Hybrid AIO (all-in-one no maintenance H2o cooling) @ 10.5" length *HERE* might just be the ticket for you ...


----------



## tpg85404

My new rig:


----------



## dVeLoPe

nice rig got a ? for u

can you tell me if your per supply ienough power?

I have an 850 with a 5820k and I wanted to know if it was enough to go SLI and still be able to OC without power issues Corsair AX850


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> nice rig got a ? for u
> 
> can you tell me if your per supply ienough power?
> 
> I have an 850 with a 5820k and I wanted to know if it was enough to go SLI and still be able to OC without power issues Corsair AX850


heres what im pulling directly from the wall during firestrike:



my system is:

-5820k @ 4.5GHz 1.34v
-980ti classy SLI @1485/8200 1.212v
- 32GB ram @ 2400mhz
-2 SSD's
-1 HDD
-1 M.2
-1 ASUS wifi card
-5 fans
-1 pump
-1 LED strip

running on an EVGA 1300 G2


----------



## jwalker150

Just received 2 of my cards. The third arrives tomorrow.

First time SLI

ASUS STRIX GTX980TI OC X3


----------



## dVeLoPe

+rep u j0hndoe what item is that so i can buy it!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> heres what im pulling directly from the wall during firestrike:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: SPECS
> 
> 
> 
> my system is:
> 
> -5820k @ 4.5GHz 1.34v
> -980ti classy SLI @1485/8200 1.212v
> - 32GB ram @ 2400mhz
> -2 SSD's
> -1 HDD
> -1 M.2
> -1 ASUS wifi card
> -5 fans
> -1 pump
> -1 LED strip
> 
> 
> running on an EVGA 1300 G2


+1 rep for kill-o-watt reading!

for those looking at that:
remember PSU efficiency. accounting for the 90% of a G2 its actually needing ~725 watts.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> +rep u j0hndoe what item is that so i can buy it!


Thanks man.

It's a kill-a-watt edge,

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=0BM-00V4-00001&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile-_-pla-_-HL+-+Kitchen+Storage+%26+Organization-_-0BM-00V4-00001&gclid=Cj0KEQiAvJS3BRDd44fjndyii6MBEiQAN4EkPRkYkHfYDDYja_Zrm1ScXfmwKOL2y9q92RjoYrpHC8QaAg6i8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

I really don't recommend this one for constant use though, if you want something that you can just plug in and forget I'd say get one of the normal wall mount ones.

This one scares me becuase it has a sensor in it that will cut power to whatever is plugged into it if it senses you've left the area. So I only plug it in when I want to know what my consumption is and then I remove it.

Edit:

One like this works just as good and you don't have to worry about it turning stuff off...not as convenient to read since it's wall mounted though.

http://m.newegg.com/Product/index?itemnumber=N82E16882715001&nm_mc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile&cm_mmc=KNC-GoogleAdwords-Mobile-_-pla-_-Home+Gadgets-_-N82E16882715001&gclid=Cj0KEQiAvJS3BRDd44fjndyii6MBEiQAN4EkPVO8FyPxl-gnvzOItyrqE21CTg8foHULgpDGkPE6RE8aAqLV8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## dVeLoPe

ahh that seems like a headache! lol


----------



## looniam

you can get a plain one like this in any hardware store:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA24G0P60122&cm_re=killowatt-_-82-715-001-_-Product
i ran a heavy duty outdoor extention cord to my rig then plugged the killowatt/psu into that.


----------



## SlushPuppy007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Anyone know of good BIOS for the GTX980Ti Gaming G1 of Gigabyte? With the stock BIOS and +87mV on MSI Afterburner I can only get stable as high as 1490MHz, I'd like to hit the magic number, 1500MHz, or maybe even a bit more.


Got all I needed right here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## jukula

Can someboby tell me how to edit idle voltage in GTX980 Ti bios?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jukula*
> 
> Can someboby tell me how to edit idle voltage in GTX980 Ti bios?


Set your global power management in nvidia control panel to adaptive and then go into each application individualy and set the ones you want to prefer max performance. Should downclock and undervolt at idle once you do that, might have to restart your system after making the changes.


----------



## jukula

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Set your global power management in nvidia control panel to adaptive and then go into each application individualy and set the ones you want to prefer max performance. Should downclock and undervolt at idle once you do that, might have to restart your system after making the changes.


Read the custom bios thread


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ahh that seems like a headache! lol


My cheap staples killawatt ended up with a burned receptor, I had wondered what the smell was for several days. I was mining litecoin at the time though with three 290x sucking almost 1300w 24/7. Anyways I have this now if you want to spend up, totally worth it to have a UPS attached in my opinion. and pressing the mode button includes wattage being used currently as a display option.

http://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-CP1500PFCLCD-Sinewave-Compatible-Mini-Tower/dp/B00429N19W/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1457999063&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=1325va+cyberpower

@johnd0e That killawat edge in the "Staples" version is exactly what burned up on me.


----------



## s0nniez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chronicfx*
> 
> My cheap staples killawatt ended up with a burned receptor, I had wondered what the smell was for several days. I was mining litecoin at the time though with three 290x sucking almost 1300w 24/7. Anyways I have this now if you want to spend up, totally worth it to have a UPS attached in my opinion. and pressing the mode button includes wattage being used currently as a display option.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/CyberPower-CP1500PFCLCD-Sinewave-Compatible-Mini-Tower/dp/B00429N19W/ref=sr_1_fkmr1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1457999063&sr=8-2-fkmr1&keywords=1325va+cyberpower
> 
> @johnd0e That killawat edge in the "Staples" version is exactly what burned up on me.


I have the same thing, but 850. Great investment!


----------



## chronicfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *s0nniez*
> 
> I have the same thing, but 850. Great investment!


I just looked it up because mine says 1325va and what I actually have is this guy in the link. Does anyone know the difference?

https://www.cyberpowersystems.com/products/ups/pc-battery-backup/gx1325u


----------



## EinZerstorer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> No problem, enjoy ... Here's a *+Rep* to get you started for calling people out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep ... weird isn't it, all those fine adjustments from +0mV to 87mV and that's what you get. Mine are a tad different than yours 1.199 / 1.219? / 1.237 and it goes straight to max @1.237mv with a +40mV setting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can taylor it to your needs/wants with a custom bios ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wut??? ... It has everything to do with the bios if you mod it ... see my earlier posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @kcuestag ... I forgot to mention Dante also has a custom G1 bios *HERE* ... lots of guys like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No triple fan?, what a shame unless your H2O cooling because they are all superior when air cooled for performance/noise ... but you could also look at the Evga Classified @ 11.0 inches *HERE*


Nope.

He's more than likely thermal locked. No bios will fix how maxwell responds to temperature at the gate switching level.

Nice try though.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> There is a normal temperature throttle point at 63-65c, my G1 does it at 63c. "Dark" has the Bios I think your looking for *HERE* and he'll customize it to your needs! For example unlock your TDP / disable "Boost 2.0" this will prevent the 65c throttle point, and he can set whatever voltage/clocks/fan curve you want ... you just have to manage your load temps so the stay below 80c even better 70-75c


I figured out how to prevent the temperature throttle points without a mod bios.

At first it was the same with my 980 Ti Classified. First throttle -13 MHz at around 63-65C and another throttle -13 MHz at around 75C.

Adding +12mV prevents one temp throttle point and adding +25mV prevents both (in my case).


----------



## poinguan

I'm looking for a 980 Ti with the most silent cooler while gaming. This is for my silent PC build.
Is MSI Lightning the coolest of all? or Galax/KFA2 HOF? Any other recommendation?

FYI, my room ambient temperature is about 95°F or 35°C. The cooler needs to be quiet, yet beefy enough to prevent throttling.


----------



## tpg85404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> I'm looking for a 980 Ti with the most silent cooler while gaming. This is for my silent PC build.
> Is MSI Lightning the coolest of all? or Galax/KFA2 HOF? Any other recommendation?
> 
> FYI, my room ambient temperature is about 95°F or 35°C. The cooler needs to be quiet, yet beefy enough to prevent throttling.


Water cooling is the best solution if you're will to spend the $. My Strix 980 ti's overclock with ease and stable temps.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> I'm looking for a 980 Ti with the most silent cooler while gaming. This is for my silent PC build.
> Is MSI Lightning the coolest of all? or Galax/KFA2 HOF? Any other recommendation?
> 
> FYI, my room ambient temperature is about 95°F or 35°C. The cooler needs to be quiet, yet beefy enough to prevent throttling.


Your room is 95F? As in 95 degrees Fahrenheit?

If that's true, good luck keeping anything from throttling. I remember when the AC went out one year, couldn't use the pc for more than a few mins before it would shut off them thermal clipping, and the room was nowhere near 95F.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *poinguan*
> 
> I'm looking for a 980 Ti with the most silent cooler while gaming. This is for my silent PC build.
> Is MSI Lightning the coolest of all? or Galax/KFA2 HOF? Any other recommendation?
> 
> FYI, my room ambient temperature is about 95°F or 35°C. The cooler needs to be quiet, yet beefy enough to prevent throttling.


980Ti Hybrid, its dead silent, and uses the 120mm radiator, so it wont heat up your other components either


----------



## RnRollie

yes, watercooled is you best bet, so the 980TI Hybrid or even a custom block + EK PRedator would do...... but..... with an ambient of +30`C you're gonna struggle either way

You'll have to accept you'll never be able to get the full potential out of the TI... unless you manage to lower the ambient considerably... or relocate to upnorthern part of Canada or the southern part of Argentin or Chile


----------



## thair7391

Hey man, I'm wondering if your artifacting issues are being caused by the latest NVIDIA driver flop.... If you're running anything 364.xx it has tons of problems. I was getting artifacts on my SLI 970's and my new 980 Ti on this driver when I wasn't before. Try downgrading to 362.00 and see if it persists.


----------



## eXile6

Proud 980ti Hybrid owner here







dead silent fans, and never goes above 48C, yet my ambient temp is 24-26C Celsius


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eXile6*
> 
> Proud 980ti Hybrid owner here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dead silent fans, and never goes above 48C, yet my ambient temp is 24-26C Celsius


Overclock that beast up to 1.5GHz! Might be worth creating a custom fan curve too, I have mine at 65% at 60C. The fan speed in Afterburner/Precision X applies to the blower and helps cool the VRAM and VRMs, which will help maintain continuous stability.


----------



## zetoor85

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11183986
Graphics Score 22504









dont even need bios mod i guess:thumb:

btw i run the card 24-7 [email protected],187 volt wich is stock voltage for my card. its madness


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11183986
> Graphics Score 22504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dont even need bios mod i guess:thumb:
> 
> btw i run the card 24-7 [email protected],187 volt wich is stock voltage for my card. its madness


That is madness. Brand? Model? ASIC? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HarryNotPotter

Asus Strix 980 ti Oc :3


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HarryNotPotter*
> 
> 
> 
> Asus Strix 980 ti Oc :3


I think you're gonna do real well in this competition going on right now at OCN: http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd


----------



## himalayannabi

So I was overclocking my 980 ti and I realized that during any game or benchmark, I hit the performance cap as power limit when the power limit is under 100%. Is this normal? What power consumption tdp% on gpuz do you guys get during max load gaming? It just feels weird because I had a 980 that would reach 140-160% tdp power limit and still not cap out at power limit. If you cant even reach 100% power limit then I dont see a reason for anyone to even up this setting in overclocking tools. Or maybe its just my card?


----------



## HarryNotPotter

Ah cool thanks for pointing that out, I'll enter it in a few days as my In win S tower comes in tomorrow with some mx-4 thermal paste, Just praying that the 280mm rad on my h110i GT will be mountable in it, or I'll just pickup up Either a Lepa Excullsion Aio or the Thermaltake Ls240 or 360 Watercooling kit :<
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I think you're gonna do real well in this competition going on right now at OCN: http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd


----------



## zetoor85

sorry for my slow reply
anyways hello sir









its a gigabyte 980 ti xtreme







i max out at 1601mhz/8500ram, asic rate is 84.8%, golden card i assume









this is my nr3 980 ti, i had strix,msi lightning, none of those cards came close.

out of box it boost default 1480mhz

had waterblock on my asus strix, + i had custom bios from mr-dark, + it where an asus 2b bios card, witch means i had up to 1.274volt on that asus card... STILL this gigaxtreme eat that card as it was nothing, and im on the stock air cooler.









giga xtreme folks, card to go with it seems


----------



## IndoX

Hello all!







Long time lurker for years finally decided to register and post a quick question. I've been searching for a few hours now and I can't seem to find the answer.

I just got a GTX 980 Ti after my GTX 670 started causing trouble. I got the EVGA FTW one. I was hoping for a very moderate overclock at 1400MHz. I can't seem to reach 1400 without causing issues in valley and furmark. I've settled on a stable OC at 1365MHz, +74 core clock, +200 memory, 110% power limit, +87 core voltage. Stock bios.

I haven't tried upping the memory more - 200 was my goal. ASIC quality is 77.7%

Anyways, after *finally* finding out about GPU Boost 2.0 I can see that my card actually OCs to 1500-1515MHz. It won't drop below 1500MHz. So I was just wondering: when people post their OC results, do they post results factoring GPU Boost 2.0 if they're on stock bios?


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndoX*
> 
> Hello all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long time lurker for years finally decided to register and post a quick question. I've been searching for a few hours now and I can't seem to find the answer.
> 
> I just got a GTX 980 Ti after my GTX 670 started causing trouble. I got the EVGA FTW one. I was hoping for a very moderate overclock at 1400MHz. I can't seem to reach 1400 without causing issues in valley and furmark. I've settled on a stable OC at 1365MHz, +74 core clock, +200 memory, 110% power limit, +87 core voltage. Stock bios.
> 
> I haven't tried upping the memory more - 200 was my goal. ASIC quality is 77.7%
> 
> Anyways, after *finally* finding out about GPU Boost 2.0 I can see that my card actually OCs to 1500-1515MHz. It won't drop below 1500MHz. So I was just wondering: when people post their OC results, do they post results factoring GPU Boost 2.0 if they're on stock bios?


Including


----------



## IndoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Including


Well that makes my feel a lot better about my card. I seriously thought I got the worst silicon lottery draw ever.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IndoX*
> 
> Well that makes my feel a lot better about my card. I seriously thought I got the worst silicon lottery draw ever.


Nope, seams quite above average! Whats your stock voltage/boost clock?


----------



## IndoX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Nope, seams quite above average! Whats your stock voltage/boost clock?


Out of the box boost clock is 1405MHz. Voltage eventually settles at 1.174V. Compared to 1504MHz, 1.212V.

Look like I didn't really need to do any overclocking at all. Lol.


----------



## GridIroN

Does anyone know how effective redoing the thermal paste on the Ti is? I have an MSI Frozr version and Id retim it if itd help temps get even lower.


----------



## mouacyk

The best results have been with a liquid metal, since this is a direct die to metal contact. The guys who did it got anywhere from 3 to 5C drop.


----------



## Artifesto

Liquid metal is conductive, but there are ways to insulate the surrounding areas. Just in case of over applying the compound. I think I read somewhere clear nail polish works but I'm not sure. It may also be that it is a greater concern when being used on a delidded cpu.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The best results have been with a liquid metal, since this is a direct die to metal contact. The guys who did it got anywhere from 3 to 5C drop.


I have tried using Liquid Pro Ultra on my 980Ti Gigabyte. When I put everything back together, my card literally did not work. Nothing was detected in my system, could not see BIOS and screen did not detect any input. When I put the normal NTH1 thermal paste it worked again finally. I thought I stuffed my card up.

Then I tried it again with Ultra, same issue happened card refused to work or post on screen.

Got no idea why this happened. Oh and btw, it stained my copper plate so I had to sand it back.


----------



## RnRollie

strange... it seems as if the LM creates a short to ground somehow in your case
does the Giga 980TI uses a ihs/heatspreader on the chip or is it a "naked" chip ?


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> strange... it seems as if the LM creates a short to ground somehow in your case
> does the Giga 980TI uses a ihs/heatspreader on the chip or is it a "naked" chip ?


Naked chip. No heatspreader.

I applied the Liquid Ultra twice and knew that it was the cause of my video card not working. No liquid metal went off the sides either. I spread it very thinly but no matter what the card was literally dead.

NTH1. Bang back to life again. so wierd because I delidded my CPU i7 4790k fine.. with Liquid Ultra


----------



## RnRollie

weird.. must be the Coriolis effect Down Under, or the curse of the 'roo









I am truly baffled, .. i do believe you when you say you didnt screw it up...

But i cant find a reason for this behaviour... except something outlandish... but then again with Gigabyte, you can not always dismiss outlandish.. they do things differently (not necessarily logically) sometimes... a bit like ASUS with their microswitched Fan Headers .. a typical example of "why do it easy when it can be done in a complex, unneeded manner"


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Naked chip. No heatspreader.
> 
> I applied the Liquid Ultra twice and knew that it was the cause of my video card not working. No liquid metal went off the sides either. I spread it very thinly but no matter what the card was literally dead.
> 
> NTH1. Bang back to life again. so wierd because I delidded my CPU i7 4790k fine.. with Liquid Ultra


That is super weird that any LM wouldn't work for you. On my MSI, it worked first try booting it up with CLU. Of course it was die to EK water block, but I can't imagine that being different than die to the stock IHS.


----------



## jukula

What is the safe 24/7 voltage in these cards on water?


----------



## ir88ed

I have my bios set for 1.28v, but it only hits that while gaming. Underwater, tho.


----------



## mouacyk

Mine is at 1.275v for about the last 3 months on water. 1.23v for several months prior to that also on water.


----------



## HeLeX63

Very wierd indeed. But there was nothing scary than thinking your $1000 GPU was destroyed because of the liquid metal.


----------



## Azazil1190

Hey guys.
Im gonna sell my 980ti sc acx Monday to a friend.
I already order a gigabyte 980ti extreme gaming.
So the question how good that card can be oc?
And what about ln2 bios what options give me ? Is only for benches? also for 24/7? The ln2 mean

Thnx in advance


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Hey guys.
> Im gonna sell my 980ti sc acx Monday to a friend.
> I already order a gigabyte 980ti extreme gaming.
> So the question how good that card can be oc?
> And what about ln2 bios what options give me ? Is only for benches? also for 24/7? The ln2 mean
> 
> Thnx in advance


i own a 980 ti gigabyte xtreme my self, 84,8 asic rate, runs firestrike at 1600mhz core / 8400mhz ram easy, got voltage control from 1084 to 1247

card is fast







22500 where no problem in firestrike gfx scorer


----------



## Azazil1190

Great asic mate really hope to take similar asic.
Are Those clocks that you getting at ln2 bios or to normal.
If they're to normal bios have you ever try the ln2?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Great asic mate really hope to take similar asic.
> Are Those clocks that you getting at ln2 bios or to normal.
> If they're to normal bios have you ever try the ln2?


hey, dont use L2N bios, it has no limit tdp ( 990Watt total ) and you will frie your card







i use x8 power pins + normal bios, if you go L2N bios you will need alot of cooling and psu power


----------



## Azazil1190

Omg thnx mate for that info.
I am asking cause the last card for high oc was I had was the kingpin 780ti wc and I was use only the ln2 bios for 24/7 and never had a problem.
So to 980 ti extreme the ln2 bios have a lot of differences.
So those clocks that you take are extremely good for normal bios.Asic help of course
Really I love this card and I dont have it yet








But Monday or Tuesday Ill have it home for hardcore sexy things lol


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Omg thnx mate for that info.
> I am asking cause the last card for high oc was I had was the kingpin 780ti wc and I was use only the ln2 bios for 24/7 and never had a problem.
> So to 980 ti extreme the ln2 bios have a lot of differences.
> So those clocks that you take are extremely good for normal bios.Asic help of course
> Really I love this card and I dont have it yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But Monday or Tuesday Ill have it home for hardcore sexy things lol


haha







yaya im 100% sure you will go past 1500+ mhz as it was nothing, even if card is 75asic rate, cause it seems to me they bin them very well









and before i had my gigabytecard, i spoke with mr dark, he had help around 5-8 people on he's forum post ( all giga xtreme cards ) and he claims they all went 1550+ mhz on core without any drama









had 2 lightnings' and 1 asus strix 980 ti, this card eat them easy


----------



## Azazil1190

Great news now I have evga gtx 980ti sc custom bios corse I can hit 1545 on firestrike but for gaming im stable at 1500 and 2000 for memory


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Great news now I have evga gtx 980ti sc custom bios corse I can hit 1545 on firestrike but for gaming im stable at 1500 and 2000 for memory


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11183986

had card for 1 week, and Black desert online released EU so havent realy had time to push & bios flash this card, but 1.274 votl and some good cooling should be enough for 1630~~ mhz

and btw thats a good evga card you have


----------



## Azazil1190

Superb clocks hope to have asic 78% and above.Thnx mate yes for evga is good enough. My best friend have 980ti class and he can't catch mine clocks.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Superb clocks hope to have asic 78% and above.Thnx mate yes for evga is good enough. My best friend have 980ti class and he can't catch mine clocks.


yes i heard those classy of 980 ti dont do that well on air :O oh well the lottery! my 2 lightnings went max 1480 on core, no matter voltage and fan speed, but wonder if they where strong with less coreleak on water









may i ask why you want to go over to gigabyte xtreme from a strong evga card


----------



## Azazil1190

3 reasons.
The sexy look of gigabyte.
The better oc hope to be..
And the better 3x cooler I bet on air giga have better temps than evga.

By the way I love the evga like a company and support all my nvdia cards was evga from gtx570 since now.
2x680s
2x690s
3xTitans
1x 780 ti class
1x780 ti kpe
And now 980 ti


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> 3 reasons.
> The sexy look of gigabyte.
> The better oc hope to be..
> And the better 3x cooler I bet on air giga have better temps than evga.
> 
> yes, they normaly build some realy good cards, asus strix had the worst cooling i ever seen on a 980 ti, complete reuse the amd r9 cooler
> 
> http://cdn.overclock.net/7/70/500x1000px-LL-7066b709_Asus_GTX_980_Ti_Strix_Gaming_cooler.jpeg
> 
> never seen worse solution to a flagship card, not even the RAM is cooled prober.. asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and funny thing is, where i live in denmark, i pay 818 Euros for asus 980 ti strix, and for gigabyte xtreme i got for 764 euro's, okay thats a huge dif in price, and that asus card didnt even come close to my giga xtreme, i even had waterblock + custom bios installed on that strix card, ( and this is a rare 2B card with unlocked voltage ), still giga xtreme beat it with stock bios, stock cooler, ect


----------



## Azazil1190

Yeah I heard some strange things about asus cooling.
And here in Greece the same with prices asus is more expensive than other 980ti's.
I pick up gigabyte for 749 euros and the asus have if I remember right 890 euros


----------



## netxzero

asus strix 980ti is one crap card. not with performance but the cooling is mainly for the gpu chip


----------



## eXile6

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Overclock that beast up to 1.5GHz! Might be worth creating a custom fan curve too, I have mine at 65% at 60C. The fan speed in Afterburner/Precision X applies to the blower and helps cool the VRAM and VRMs, which will help maintain continuous stability.


I'm afraid I can't OC that high. Highest I was able to go is 1450mhz in SLI, or 1480mhz on the card with better ASIC with SLI off. I have all noctua fans in the case controlled by the motherboard fan controller software within BIOS, which I must say is pretty good.

In terms of the card shroud fans I have those permanently at 35%, should I push them higher?

Cards currently run at stock voltage, +110 on core clock and +50 on memory. Max temp 50C when my room is really hot, but usually 44-46.

Thanks!


----------



## RushTheBus

Just got my EVGA 980 Ti FTW. Looks like she tops out at 1329 MHz core @ 77c - 78c under full load (Yhe Division maxed @ 1440). So far, can't complain wish I could get a second!


----------



## dVeLoPe

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7946701

1512/2030 stock volts/powers only 100% fan and clock changed low score due to 5 year old cpu even tho she at 4.2


----------



## dVeLoPe

ok i know me downloading that classified tool probably? has nothing to do with this but im kind of freaked out in a good way? lol..

so i decided to check if precision X matched the voltage on that tool in this thread but no luck until I realzed i never checked ''overboost''

now that i figured this out i decide lets try this overclock again from start (84% asic card stock boost si [email protected])

hit ''default'' on precision and then only MAXED OUT FAN and UN MAXED VOLTS (1150) and applied my overclock...

well im passing 3dm11 @ 1539/4104 with a volt that goes from like 1.111v in monitoring tool to no more then 1.144 (on physics tes only pretty much rest is way lower volt)

WHATS GOING ON HERE??? im kind of confused because i have not seen 1 artifact and i still dont beleve im really getting these speeds LOL


----------



## CorruptedHart11

I uploaded a matching version of Sheyster first bios, but used my Hybrid 980Ti as the base to the bios, bit faster clock rate, and some who have water blocks may want it to reflect its new upgrade.

Originally Posted by Sheyster View Post

Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target:

- Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
- 350W default power target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%

Use this BIOS if you want to avoid throttling. For flashing instructions see Page 1 of the Titan-X owner's club. thumb.gif

Be sure to use the nvflash utility posted there as well.

All credit to him, I just copied his settings my my hybrid bios.

Currently what Im using on my 3 980 Tis.

https://mega.nz/#!fhl0HCRL!ygjGz5nH-da4LHWxfNeStKIeHuAENnGZbtR2_U8QJOM


----------



## bloot

Hello I am new here and a very happy Gigabyte WF3 OC (non G1 version) owner for a month now, reached 1535 MHz on core and 8200 on memory at stock voltage, haven't tried higher clocks yet. Temperature stays in the low 70's with 70% fans. Not a high ASIC score at 72.2%, but this thing overclocks pretty well nonetheless.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11081676

This card is an awesome beast!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Hello I am new here and a very happy Gigabyte WF3 OC (non G1 version) owner for a month now, reached 1535 MHz on core and 8200 on memory at stock voltage, haven't tried higher clocks yet. Temperature stays in the low 70's with 70% fans. Not a high ASIC score at 72.2%, but this thing overclocks pretty well nonetheless.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11081676
> 
> This card is an awesome beast!


Welcome to OCN, nice card and nothing wrong with an ASIC of 72.2%.


----------



## Gamester3333

Hey all! I picked up a 980ti to go with my matx build. It's the MSI V1. Only 609.99 at the local microcenter. It was literally the only one I could find with a blower cooler. Due to the super cheap case i use and the small size, the blower is an absolute must. It's MSI's riff on the stock titan blower, but it's plastic. Kind of a good thing in a way because it will go all the way to 92c if i let it. the backplate is... A bit restrictive. It's sitting pretty at around 1460mhz core, and +500 (!) On the memory. Stock volts and power. I tried to unlock the bios power limit but because of the thermals it actually throttled itself lower. I can't push it any harder, but for anyone off put by the cheapness, cool it better and it will scream. It wants to go faster. Even though my oc is maxed out I couldn't be happier with it. It pushes 4k in every game that I actually play all by its lonesome. Can't say that about the 680 or the 970 it replaced. If anyone's interested i can post some pics when i get back to it.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Welcome to OCN, nice card and nothing wrong with an ASIC of 72.2%.


Thanks mate! Yes I can say now ASIC scores are pretty irrelevant, it all depends on silicon lottery and luck.

I sold the included game (I already had it -Tomb Raider-) so I could get the card for 599€, I also sold my R9 290 for 210€ so the total cost was 390€.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Thanks mate! Yes I can say now ASIC scores are pretty irrelevant, it all depends on silicon lottery and luck.
> 
> I sold the included game (I already had it -Tomb Raider-) so I could get the card for 599€, I also sold my R9 290 for 210€ so the total cost was 390€.


Good deal









I received a new GTX980Ti from EVGA a couple days ago, RMA'd my previous card because of awful coil-whine. This new one still has a bit of whine but its much less apparent than the previous card. The first card was a good one, overclocked easily (ASIC 77%). I was a little afraid i'd get an inferior card back but i got an even better one instead. The card i have now has a ASIC of nearly 80% and overclocks like a beast so far.

Custom BIOS: 1.274v, power limit increased, throttling disabled, boost disabled, 1575Mhz core-clock / 7400Mhz memory clock and i'm still pushing it. Temperatures are great, haven't seen temps go higher than 47 degrees Celsius. (water-pump on full speed/fans on lowest).

I have the feeling that this card still has quite some headroom left actually.

Heaven, Valley, Firestrike and gaming stable:


----------



## bloot

Wow, nice card awesome temps!


----------



## himalayannabi

So I have a 980 ti amp extreme that overclocks very well at 1560 core and 8200 memory stable at 1.22 V but the moment i raise the core to past that specific number (1560), the voltage and core clock down. If i keep it at 1560 it stays at 1560. And if i keep it at 1560 and raise voltage, it still clocks down he voltage back to 1.2v after a little bit. The temp during gaming/benching stays at 61-64, but the temps stay exactly the same during benching regardless of 1.2V or 1.24V, so I am not sure why it throttles the voltage down. Does anybody know why it does this or if theres a way to lock the voltage to prevent dropping in bios? Kboost doesnt help.


----------



## zetoor85

Gigabyte xtreme 980 ti 84,8% asic



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11324163 Graphics Score 22 680
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11324225 Graphics Score 22 650

both runs on stock bios & stock cooling(80% fan speed)









8704mhz samsung ram on the fly lol


----------



## DamselinDistres

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Gigabyte xtreme 980 ti 84,8% asic
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11324163 Graphics Score 22 680
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11324225 Graphics Score 22 650
> 
> both runs on stock bios & stock cooling(80% fan speed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8704mhz samsung ram on the fly lol


Wow amazing card!

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Gigabyte xtreme 980 ti 84,8% asic
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11324163 Graphics Score 22 680
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11324225 Graphics Score 22 650
> 
> both runs on stock bios & stock cooling(80% fan speed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 8704mhz samsung ram on the fly lol


Some of you have luck that is boundless. Please tell me what you put on the sacrificial altar to the silicon gods?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Some of you have luck that is boundless. Please tell me what you put on the sacrificial altar to the silicon gods?


haha







1 asus strix 980 ti send to heaven, another 2 from msi with batch " lightning " send to heaven aswell! oh well, rip cards


----------



## xtrafingers

Getting through a synthetic benchmark doesn't mean much. I run 1550MHz in benchmarks..pass..I run that speed in games...crash.


----------



## whitrzac

Moar voltage!


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> Getting through a synthetic benchmark doesn't mean much. I run 1550MHz in benchmarks..pass..I run that speed in games...crash.


true, i play alot of battlefield 4, black desert,project cars ect, havent had problems push my card while gaming









easy runs 1580mhz over a whole night no problem


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> true, i play alot of battlefield 4, black desert,project cars ect, havent had problems push my card while gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> easy runs 1580mhz over a whole night no problem


Is your BIOS modded? Mine isn't. The highest I can clock in games is 1542MHz with max voltage of 1.230v


----------



## MiniPurple

hello guys, just installed my 980ti HOF ASIC 64.5%, how far u guys think i can overclock it? my processor is an i5 2500, yeah i know, bottleneck everywhere, im gunna upgrade it soon, is it worth overclocking my card if my processor cant handle it even at stock?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> hello guys, just installed my 980ti HOF ASIC 64.5%, how far u guys think i can overclock it? my processor is an i5 2500, yeah i know, bottleneck everywhere, im gunna upgrade it soon, is it worth overclocking my card if my processor cant handle it even at stock?


you won't be bottle necked nearly as much as you seem to believe, so yeah OC your card.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> hello guys, just installed my 980ti HOF ASIC 64.5%, how far u guys think i can overclock it? my processor is an i5 2500, yeah i know, bottleneck everywhere, im gunna upgrade it soon, is it worth overclocking my card if my processor cant handle it even at stock?


2500 or 2500k? If 2500k, just overclock it to around 4.4/4.5 which should be quite easy and there won't be any bottleneck.


----------



## looniam

believe it or not:

most games don't noticeable benefit over 3.5Ghz.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> Is your BIOS modded? Mine isn't. The highest I can clock in games is 1542MHz with max voltage of 1.230v


no bios mod yet. i want to watercool and go ham with bios, but for now this is realy good on air, 1597core, 8700 ram at 1,243volt


----------



## xtrafingers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 1,243volt


Yeah I wish I had that stock voltage...and a higher power target than my current 110%

Good card you got there dude..looking forward to seeing some bench scores after you mod \m/


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xtrafingers*
> 
> Yeah I wish I had that stock voltage...and a higher power target than my current 110%
> 
> Good card you got there dude..looking forward to seeing some bench scores after you mod \m/


thank you sir. i will keep update while i push card more







have a nice day


----------



## rck1984

Anyone else with excessive coil whine on their GTX980Ti's here? I added a gpu waterblock to my loop recently and ever since the coil whine is very audible (less fans, lower fan speed, higher overclock, more fps) RMA'd my previous GTX980Ti already for it and while this one isn't as bad, it's definitely still there...

Quite honestly it's kind of annoying. I mean, I can live with it with headphones on but my girlfriends computer is in the same room. I can't force her to put headphones on as wel....

I'm running the Crysis 3 menu on 2500fps now, forcing it to squeal like a pig. Hoping the whine will fade away and hopefully disappear, something that might happen with brand new cards from what I understood. I know it does not damage the card, nor hurt performance but man.. You'd think a 800 dollar card would do better.


----------



## bloot

No coil whine at all here, not that I heard at least.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> No coil whine at all here, not that I heard at least.


Air or water cooled? I could barely hear it when I was air cooling it. The fans made the whine less audible, now with water cooling, the system is whisper quiet except for the card. I believe all cards have it, just wondering ho much is too much.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Anyone else with excessive coil whine on their GTX980Ti's here? I added a gpu waterblock to my loop recently and ever since the coil whine is very audible (less fans, lower fan speed, higher overclock, more fps) RMA'd my previous GTX980Ti already for it and while this one isn't as bad, it's definitely still there...
> 
> Quite honestly it's kind of annoying. I mean, I can live with it with headphones on but my girlfriends computer is in the same room. I can't force her to put headphones on as wel....
> 
> I'm running the Crysis 3 menu on 2500fps now, forcing it to squeal like a pig. Hoping the whine will fade away and hopefully disappear, something that might happen with brand new cards from what I understood. I know it does not damage the card, nor hurt performance but man.. You'd think a 800 dollar card would do better.


you should use vsync or gsync...

with 2500 fps you get coilwhine no matter what card

i had 5 980 ti's in my machine, and some of them had more whine than others, but infact at 2500 fps any card will whine.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> you should use vsync or gsync...
> 
> with 2500 fps you get coilwhine no matter what card
> 
> i had 5 980 ti's in my machine, and some of them had more whine than others, but infact at 2500 fps any card will whine.


I am well aware of that...

I do run a fps cap on my games but even with capping fps, coil whine is present. The reason I'm running 2500fps in the menu now is to try to get rid of it.


----------



## fbmbirds

Where can I get modified bios for a EVGA 980Ti Hydro Copper?


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you won't be bottle necked nearly as much as you seem to believe, so yeah OC your card.


just tested it and it bottlenecks even at 4K...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 2500 or 2500k? If 2500k, just overclock it to around 4.4/4.5 which should be quite easy and there won't be any bottleneck.


2500


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Air or water cooled? I could barely hear it when I was air cooling it. The fans made the whine less audible, now with water cooling, the system is whisper quiet except for the card. I believe all cards have it, just wondering ho much is too much.


Air cooled, it's the windforce cooler indeed. I can't even hear it while on the far cry 4 loading screen at +1800 fps.

I know what's coil whine, I rma'd the first card and it had coil whine while on far cry 4 loading screen, pretty audible, but no while gaming at lower frames. This second one has no coil whine, and is a better overclocker.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you won't be bottle necked nearly as much as you seem to believe, so yeah OC your card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just tested it and it bottlenecks even at 4K...
Click to expand...

i didn't say it wouldn't but at 4K i have doubts, sorry.

what games and just how did you "test" it?


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> believe it or not:
> 
> most games don't noticeable benefit over 3.5Ghz.


I would have to disagree with that statement and say that most games shows a noticeable improvement. Even at 4k and more so at the most commonly used resolution 1920x1080


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i didn't say it wouldn't but at 4K i have doubts, sorry.
> 
> what games and just how did you "test" it?


cryris, crysis 2, crysis 3, GTAV, GTAIV, JC3, KF2, Sniper Elite 3, cs go, payday 2, watch_dogs, i set all those games to the max and set the res to 4k, then i saw my CPU getting rekt and my gpu usage going down in some of them.
I have another question: my card is thermal throttling at 56ºC, stock frequency(1380MHz) and voltage (1.21V), and when it hits that temp the core clock is reduced by 14Mhz and the voltage by 10mV, i set the temp limit to 91ºC an the power target to 120%, the priority is on my temp, why is it throttling? is it because my GPU is only 64.5% ASIC? can i make it dont throttle at all without adding more voltage? and why MSI Afterburner doesnt show more than 1.21V when i add more voltage? im pretty sure the voltage is increasing because the temps go up. THX


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> believe it or not:
> 
> most games don't noticeable benefit over 3.5Ghz.
> 
> 
> 
> I would have to disagree with that statement and say that most games shows a noticeable improvement. Even at 4k and more so at the most commonly used resolution 1920x1080
Click to expand...

for releases in the last year:


Spoiler: stuff!










that would be 75% doesn't show any/much improvement. not saying anything about going from 105 to 116 would be "noticeable." there are a few games, yeah but not as many as most would believe.

EDIT:
however i'll have admit with older cpus as opposed to new ones w/faster IPCs would have benefits not shown on those benchmarks.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> cryris, crysis 2, crysis 3, GTAV, GTAIV, JC3, KF2, Sniper Elite 3, cs go, payday 2, watch_dogs, i set all those games to the max and set the res to 4k, then i saw my CPU getting rekt and my gpu usage going down in some of them.
> I have another question: my card is thermal throttling at 56ºC, stock frequency(1380MHz) and voltage (1.21V), and when it hits that temp the core clock is reduced by 14Mhz and the voltage by 10mV, i set the temp limit to 91ºC an the power target to 120%, the priority is on my temp, why is it throttling? is it because my GPU is only 64.5% ASIC? can i make it dont throttle at all without adding more voltage? and why MSI Afterburner doesnt show more than 1.21V when i add more voltage? im pretty sure the voltage is increasing because the temps go up. THX


yeah crysis 3, sniper elite 3 and cs:go i know are cpu dependent. but "REKT" isn't a valid term, if you haven't seen your cpu slammed up @100% usage and gpu <90% in your OSD then you aren't bottle necking. i came from an i5-2400 myself to an unlocked i7 and most times wonder why . .oh, yeah benchmarking.









and it's normal to voltage throttle though moslty in the low 60s. you can get rid of that with a bios mod. here is a good read:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
(need translate if not enabled in chrome)

pay attention to:
*Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*


----------



## rck1984

Since i have to stress this card to (try to) get rid of the coil whine, i decided and see if i could completely squeeze out this 980Ti.
It's a 79.9% ASIC EVGA Superclocked+ with an EK-Titan-X water-block, i got her one hour Unigine Valley stable on: 1575 / 8400 Mhz.



This card clocks like a beast, i'm gonna do all i can to avoid RMA due to coil whine. I really hope the noise will decrease/disappear one of these days.


----------



## SDhydro

Minimum fps goes from 57 to 72 going from 3.5ghz to 4.5ghz. Id say that's pretty noticeable. The 6700k charts are kinda useless when were talking about sandybridge 2500 cpu. The 6700k has about the same single core performance stock as does my 5960x at 4.62 ghz. For gaming rigs they cant be beat


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Since i have to stress this card to (try to) get rid of the coil whine, i decided and see if i could completely squeeze out this 980Ti.
> It's a 79.9% ASIC EVGA Superclocked+ with an EK-Titan-X water-block, i got her one hour Unigine Valley stable on: 1575 / 8400 Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> This card clocks like a beast, i'm gonna do all i can to avoid RMA due to coil whine. I really hope the noise will decrease/disappear one of these days.


Your GPU coil whine could be caused by your PSU. Have you tried using a different CPU?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SDhydro*
> 
> 
> 
> Minimum fps goes from 57 to 72 going from 3.5ghz to 4.5ghz. Id say that's pretty noticeable. The 6700k charts are kinda useless when were talking about sandybridge 2500 cpu. The 6700k has about the same single core performance stock as does my 5960x at 4.62 ghz. For gaming rigs they cant be beat


to be fair you'd have to look at how much time is spent at minimums but it still doesn't detract from my original statement. with just small increases from generation to generation for IPCs for intel chips since sandy; you're not looking at anything overly substantial. bottom line is _*games are still gpu bound.*_


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Your GPU coil whine could be caused by your PSU. Have you tried using a different CPU?


I tried a different psu with the previous card, the one I RMA'd and it made no difference. I could try with this card but I doubt it's the psu. I'm using a Super Flower Leadex psu, they're known for their quality, so..

I'll let it burn in for some days first, if that doesn't solve anything then I'm going to try the other psu again.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> for releases in the last year:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that would be 75% doesn't show any/much improvement. not saying anything about going from 105 to 116 would be "noticeable." there are a few games, yeah but not as many as most would believe.
> 
> EDIT:
> however i'll have admit with older cpus as opposed to new ones w/faster IPCs would have benefits not shown on those benchmarks.
> yeah crysis 3, sniper elite 3 and cs:go i know are cpu dependent. but "REKT" isn't a valid term, if you haven't seen your cpu slammed up @100% usage and gpu <90% in your OSD then you aren't bottle necking. i came from an i5-2400 myself to an unlocked i7 and most times wonder why . .oh, yeah benchmarking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's normal to voltage throttle though moslty in the low 60s. you can get rid of that with a bios mod. here is a good read:
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> (need translate if not enabled in chrome)
> 
> pay attention to:
> *Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*


Thx dude, im gonna do this bios mod once i get a new processor, my i5 2500 cant handle it even at stock, and i want 144FPS so im gonna stick to 1080p for now, and yes, my cpu was 90-100% and my gpu below 90%, and u think i can get 1500+? i always leave my fans at 100%, so this card runs kinda cool, if i bumb up the voltage 20mV i can see the 60s, even though MSI Afterburner doesnt show more than 1.212V, but i think it will show when i do this bios mod. thx again








PS: what values do i need to put in the 2nd and 3rd column of the voltage table?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> Thx dude, im gonna do this bios mod once i get a new processor, my i5 2500 cant handle it even at stock, and i want 144FPS so im gonna stick to 1080p for now, and yes, my cpu was 90-100% and my gpu below 90%, and u think i can get 1500+? i always leave my fans at 100%, so this card runs kinda cool, if i bumb up the voltage 20mV i can see the 60s, even though MSI Afterburner doesnt show more than 1.212V, but i think it will show when i do this bios mod. thx again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: what values do i need to put in the 2nd and 3rd column of the voltage table?


save a back up bios FIRST!









the left side of the 2nd row is the lowest *boost* value and the right side the highest. the 3rd row is the temp throttle for the voltage. set both at the highest value you use.

i did this for mine in a bios i use for gaming: (*DISCLAIMER!* don't just plug in what i did, you may have better results with lower voltage than me. maxwell isn't like kepler that scaled most excellent with voltage; lower temps matter more!!!)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






_after spending sometime with my card_ i knew i wanted 1.225 for the boost of 1418 (actually it was fine @1430 but i bumped down for some headroom). i can then adjust the voltage up to 1.268 to increase the core/vram in afterburner or PX. setting the max value of 1.268 in the temp throttle keeps the voltage from going down ~62c (that's the temp for my card - i believe you said your's was lower)

since you have a HOF which has a different voltage controller than reference, you may not see any difference adjusting voltage in afterburner. there is a voltage controller tool in the HOF owners thread. (i had similar issues with the 980TI classified since it also had a different voltage controller)
*[Official] Galax (Galaxy / KFA2) HOF Owner's Club*
look in *Over-voltage Tool:* in the first post for *- HOF 980 Ti NVVDD*
_
btw, i suggest hanging out on that thread too_. a few folks there, esp _kimir_ know what is going on with those cards. i also suggest reading that computerbase post more about raising the power limit - you not need to since i just peeked at a HOF bios and looks like the 121% PT is 350 watts (though i do have mine max @ 380







)
*Power Table --- Power limit change / adjust*

again - join that HOF owner's club too.


----------



## booya

Oh... That Maxwell Bios Tweaker has lot of parameters, compared to Kepler Tweaker.

If I have Palit 980 Ti (with waterblock), can I just save my BIOS, than change only Power Table settings from *980Ti-SC-425.rom* and save it?

What if I set PCI-e power limit to higher limit? Let's say 150 W. I don't believe that 150 W will go through PCI-e slot. Or it's possible


----------



## looniam

leave the pci-e power alone to be safe.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> leave the pci-e power alone to be safe.


^^^^This

The PCI-E slot power "drain" is actually a limit imposed by the MotherBoard (intel specs?)
Cranking it up beyond 75W might fry your MB

http://www.overclock.net/t/1414801/pci-e-3-0-slot-power/0_50
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PCI_Express#Power


----------



## booya

So these settings are made for a reason and really work?







I mean, we really can adjust it? What if I'll set PCI-e slot power max to 25W? Or 5W for 6-pin and 300 for 8-pin?

I'm just curious...


----------



## RnRollie

you can set everything to lower values... you can NOT safely set to higher values then as what can be provided.

Of course, if you have full controll of your PSU, you *could* in theory tell it to provide +300W on one PCI-E 8-pin cable ... the PSU -if its rail/design allows- might actually do this... and then you'll end up melting your CPI-E cable/wires









Experiments with electricity can be fun and lethal









There is a reason for everything.. a wire shield will start to melt as of X Amps/Watts , a molex as of Y Amps/Watts, soldering might melt, caps will pop, etc .....

And, no matter what people think, PSUs, MBs, wires, plugs, etc are NOT manufactured/assembled with the most expensive components on the market that can sustain x-times the required minimum specs, nor can they ignore the laws of physics


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> save a back up bios FIRST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the left side of the 2nd row is the lowest *boost* value and the right side the highest. the 3rd row is the temp throttle for the voltage. set both at the highest value you use.
> 
> i did this for mine in a bios i use for gaming: (*DISCLAIMER!* don't just plug in what i did, you may have better results with lower voltage than me. maxwell isn't like kepler that scaled most excellent with voltage; lower temps matter more!!!)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _after spending sometime with my card_ i knew i wanted 1.225 for the boost of 1418 (actually it was fine @1430 but i bumped down for some headroom). i can then adjust the voltage up to 1.268 to increase the core/vram in afterburner or PX. setting the max value of 1.268 in the temp throttle keeps the voltage from going down ~62c (that's the temp for my card - i believe you said your's was lower)
> 
> since you have a HOF which has a different voltage controller than reference, you may not see any difference adjusting voltage in afterburner. there is a voltage controller tool in the HOF owners thread. (i had similar issues with the 980TI classified since it also had a different voltage controller)
> *[Official] Galax (Galaxy / KFA2) HOF Owner's Club*
> look in *Over-voltage Tool:* in the first post for *- HOF 980 Ti NVVDD*
> _
> btw, i suggest hanging out on that thread too_. a few folks there, esp _kimir_ know what is going on with those cards. i also suggest reading that computerbase post more about raising the power limit - you not need to since i just peeked at a HOF bios and looks like the 121% PT is 350 watts (though i do have mine max @ 380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> *Power Table --- Power limit change / adjust*
> 
> again - join that HOF owner's club too.


how do i know my lowest boost voltage? is it the voltage when my card isnt "boosted"?
PS: this is how my BIOS look like:


----------



## rck1984

1575 / 8500 and it feels like there is still some juice left in there...


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 1575 / 8500 and it feels like there is still some juice left in there...


What card u have? wut is the ASIC Quality?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> What card u have? wut is the ASIC Quality?


EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked+ ACX2.0+ with an EK Titan-X water-block.



Custom BIOS:

1.275v
Power Limit increased.
Boost disabled.
Throttling disabled.
79.9% ASIC


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked+ ACX2.0+ with an EK Titan-X water-block.
> 
> 
> 
> Custom BIOS:
> 
> 1.275v
> Power Limit increased.
> Boost disabled.
> Throttling disabled.
> 79.9% ASIC


how do u disable the Throttling?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> how do u disable the Throttling?


Take a look at this thread, a lot of info in here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4450#post_25014854


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 1575 / 8500 and it feels like there is still some juice left in there...


Something is not quite right with your setup/overclocks? You should be pulling close to 120FPS with that impressive overclock!









I'm only 3 fps behind you with an older PCI-E2.0/Sandy platform and a much lower GPU clocks ...


You should be doing better than [fyzzz --- i5 4690k / 5.0 --- GTX 980 ti --- 1520/2108 --- 120.4 --- 5036]
His post *HERE* in the Valley bench thread










You should also check out the Valley Bench thread *HERE* ... "single GPU"








Maybe read the 1st page tweaks and run them again


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> how do i know my lowest boost voltage? is it the voltage when my card isnt "boosted"?
> PS: this is how my BIOS look like:


play a game or stress the card with firestrike. take a look at the voltage @ boost and use that.

btw, you haven't opened in kepler bios tweaker to unlock those entries. again *make sure you keep an untouched bios as back up!*


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> play a game or stress the card with firestrike. take a look at the voltage @ boost and use that.
> 
> btw, you haven't opened in kepler bios tweaker to unlock those entries. again *make sure you keep an untouched bios as back up!*


ok, i unlocked them, so for the max boost i set the voltage my card achievs under load, and what about the "lowest boost"? i know my card goes up to 1.25V under load, cuz i used the GPU-Z Render test, not sure if its the same in games, cuz AB is showing the wrong voltage, i used that tool to overvolt it to monitor the voltage


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Take a look at this thread, a lot of info in here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4450#post_25014854


thx dude, i requested a bios there, i hope some1 modifies it for me, i still dont understand how to disable the throttling.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Something is not quite right with your setup/overclocks? You should be pulling close to 120FPS with that impressive overclock!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only 3 fps behind you with an older PCI-E2.0/Sandy platform and a much lower GPU clocks ...
> 
> 
> You should be doing better than [fyzzz --- i5 4690k / 5.0 --- GTX 980 ti --- 1520/2108 --- 120.4 --- 5036]
> His post *HERE* in the Valley bench thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should also check out the Valley Bench thread *HERE* ... "single GPU"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe read the 1st page tweaks and run them again


Thanks, i wasn't aware of those tweaks. I was running everything on 'quality' in Nvidia configuration screen.

Here's one including tweaks:



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> thx dude, i requested a bios there, i hope some1 modifies it for me, i still dont understand how to disable the throttling.


No problem, the topic starter will most likely mod your BIOS for you. Throttling is turned off by disabling boost on the card.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> ok, i unlocked them, so for the max boost i set the voltage my card achievs under load, and what about the "lowest boost"? i know my card goes up to 1.25V under load, cuz i used the GPU-Z Render test, not sure if its the same in games, cuz AB is showing the wrong voltage, i used that tool to overvolt it to monitor the voltage


so you have the HOF voltage tool working?

the classifieds are similar; they have a voltage tool because of having a different voltage controller. when i used that, i didn't have a voltage throttle; the tool kept the voltage it was set at so you may not need to worry about modding the bios to get rid of the throttle.

and to continue to compare to my classy:

_ASSUME gpu-z is under reporting the voltage!_ as i mentioned before afterburner never reported above 1.212 (or something like that.) when i used precision X or gpu-z it would be 0.018 LESS (voltage is 6mv steps) then what what showing when i hooked up a digital multi meter.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



with the classy voltage tool




when i used PX








so yeah as i keep saying - BE SAFE.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> so you have the HOF voltage tool working?
> 
> the classifieds are similar; they have a voltage tool because of having a different voltage controller. when i used that, i didn't have a voltage throttle; the tool kept the voltage it was set at so you may not need to worry about modding the bios to get rid of the throttle.
> 
> and to continue to compare to my classy:
> 
> _ASSUME gpu-z is under reporting the voltage!_ as i mentioned before afterburner never reported above 1.212 (or something like that.) when i used precision X or gpu-z it would be 0.018 LESS (voltage is 6mv steps) then what what showing when i hooked up a digital multi meter.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> with the classy voltage tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when i used PX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so yeah as i keep saying - BE SAFE.


i used the tool itself to monitor the voltage, it looks pretty accurate, and it lets me set an offset, like +10mV. i think its accurate because the voltage wasnt stable, 1.247 low, 1.251 high, so yeah, its working, in MSI Afterburner when i do +20mV on the voltage it doesnt throttle at 60ºC, but it still throttling, if i do it on the overvoltage tool nothing happens, but when i set it thru the AB, the tool say it's still at 1.25, but im not gunna trust AB because it never reported above 1.212, and gpu-z is the same thing, so yeah, i need a bios mod.


----------



## Azazil1190

Just pick up my gigabyte extreme 980ti
Asic 82.6 I think that card is more oc easy than the evga 980 ti sc acx that I had before.
I can run full stable at stock voltage 1520 core and 2100 for memory to all the games that I was test it.
Now on my free time I want to check how much I can reach on benches.To normal bios not to ln2 cause im and ill stay on air.
If I can reach 1560+ on core I llbe super happy


----------



## zetoor85

gigabyte 980 ti xtreme 1606core / 8400 mem ( maxed out at 8700 mem so faar ) asic 84,8%

FS extreme
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11339221

everything is on stock bios, im allmost 100% sure i this card can do over 1650 mhz core on water with some bios mod, but so faar its fne, dont need bios mod to reach 1600+mhz for some FS









btw, now i had 4-5 cards of 980 TI's, and this is the first card i own that comes with samsung ram, all the cards i had with hynix didnt clock welll, the ram allways hit a wall after 8400mhz, even with water.. now i push 8700mhz on the samsung ram with air cooling lol..


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> gigabyte 980 ti xtreme 1606core / 8400 mem ( maxed out at 8700 mem so faar ) asic 84,8%
> 
> FS extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11339221
> 
> everything is on stock bios, im allmost 100% sure i this card can do over 1650 mhz core on water with some bios mod, but so faar its fne, dont need bios mod to reach 1600+mhz for some FS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, now i had 4-5 cards of 980 TI's, and this is the first card i own that comes with samsung ram, all the cards i had with hynix didnt clock welll, the ram allways hit a wall after 8400mhz, even with water.. now i push 8700mhz on the samsung ram with air cooling lol..


Nice asic quality mate















Just now i make some quick runs on valley
easily hit 1575 for core and 2200 on memory(samsung) without touch voltage 1.187v
I think gigabyte card is a beast and yes is my first 980ti with samsung memorys too









with those clocks on valley i take score of 116 is slow i think and i dont know why
my system is
i7 5820k at 4.4
gskil 3000 15-15-15-35
psu corsair rm850 (i know is little for my oc system)

Maybe i do something wrong with the tweak on nvidia panel for the valley.
i have long time to run benches and i forgot the settings that i was put on valley profile.
Can someone post the settings for valley prof.

thnx in advance

By the way on air max temps i see 57c great cooler too(custom fan profile)


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Nice asic quality mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just now i make some quick runs on valley
> easily hit 1575 for core and 2200 on memory(samsung) without touch voltage 1.187v
> I think gigabyte card is a beast and yes is my first 980ti with samsung memorys too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with those clocks on valley i take score of 116 is slow i think and i dont know why
> my system is
> i7 5820k at 4.4
> gskil 3000 15-15-15-35
> psu corsair rm850 (i know is little for my oc system)
> 
> nice card & nice system mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giga xtreme seem to be very very strong!!
> 
> i had my best runs / overclocks after i reinstalled windows 10, in my case i had first a 980 ti on that windows, after i ran a 970 for a week on the same system, even i used DDU ( driver cleaner ) i still had some issue's with the drivers, so for me a complete reinstall for windows got me the last push it seems..
> 
> 1.187 volt is what i run to at around 1550 to 1570mhz, after that more voltage is needed it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy on your ways, glad you got a good asic and sorta " upgraded " your 980 ti


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Nice asic quality mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just now i make some quick runs on valley
> easily hit 1575 for core and 2200 on memory(samsung) without touch voltage 1.187v
> I think gigabyte card is a beast and yes is my first 980ti with samsung memorys too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with those clocks on valley i take score of 116 is slow i think and i dont know why
> my system is
> i7 5820k at 4.4
> gskil 3000 15-15-15-35
> psu corsair rm850 (i know is little for my oc system)
> 
> nice card & nice system mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> giga xtreme seem to be very very strong!!
> 
> i had my best runs / overclocks after i reinstalled windows 10, in my case i had first a 980 ti on that windows, after i ran a 970 for a week on the same system, even i used DDU ( driver cleaner ) i still had some issue's with the drivers, so for me a complete reinstall for windows got me the last push it seems..
> 
> 1.187 volt is what i run to at around 1550 to 1570mhz, after that more voltage is needed it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy on your ways, glad you got a good asic and sorta " upgraded " your 980 ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thnx mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already upgrade to win 10 pro but i think maybe the nvidia drivers is the problem 362.00 and always im using DDU for unintall the drivers.
> ill check again to find the reason
Click to expand...


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Thnx mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i already upgrade to win 10 pro but i think maybe the nvidia drivers is the problem 362.00 and always im using DDU for unintall the drivers.
> ill check again to find the reason


try roll in driver version 364.51







had good results on that driver


----------



## rck1984

*Core-clock*: 1577Mhz
*Memory-clock*: 8516Mhz

Custom BIOS:

1.275v
Boost disabled.
Power Limit increased.

That seems to be the ceiling of my GTX980Ti. However, i still have a little room with voltage but i'm not sure it will make much of a difference. I'll give it a try later tonight.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> *Core-clock*: 1577Mhz
> *Memory-clock*: 8516Mhz
> 
> Custom BIOS:
> 
> 1.275v
> Boost disabled.
> Power Limit increased.
> 
> That seems to be the ceiling of my GTX980Ti. However, i still have a little room with voltage but i'm not sure it will make much of a difference. I'll give it a try later tonight.


after 1.25 volt 980 ti dont scale that well with voltage.


----------



## olegdjus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> gigabyte 980 ti xtreme 1606core / 8400 mem ( maxed out at 8700 mem so faar ) asic 84,8%
> 
> FS extreme
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11339221


3820 it's time to trash








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7965943
in the BIOS , you can change the voltage steps , as well as the voltage itself . And yet - any frequency drive )


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olegdjus*
> 
> 3820 it's time to trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7965943


true atm im waiting for 6960x to get released, then i snap a x99 board and some ddr4.

but end of the day, you sit on ddr3, i do as well, my cpu platform is 5 years old, and we get about same scorer? ^^ you barely beat me lol, if you look closer, my gfx card beat yours quite easy, your cpu is miginal faster, in my eyes you underpreform big time









did you bios mod your card aswell? cause i didnt


----------



## olegdjus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> true atm im waiting for 6960x to get released, then i snap a x99 board and some ddr4.
> 
> but end of the day, you sit on ddr3, i do as well, my cpu platform is 5 years old, and we get about same scorer? ^^ you barely beat me lol, if you look closer, my gfx card beat yours quite easy, your cpu is miginal faster, in my eyes you underpreform big time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you bios mod your card aswell? cause i didnt


my platform 2 years , overclocking the graphics card is considerably lower , and the result is the same on the plot almost , so I what . Then depart with such acceleration should . Sorry for my English)


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olegdjus*
> 
> my platform 2 years , overclocking the graphics card is considerably lower , and the result is the same on the plot almost , so I what . Then depart with such acceleration should . Sorry for my English)


your english is fine mate, so is your scorer, but you can do much better







special with that cpu, my 3820 can you compare to an 4770k @ 4.5ghz, nothing more







so i would mean you can do much better. maybe your ram settings hold you back???


----------



## olegdjus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> maybe your ram settings hold you back???


Maybe








http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7026364


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *olegdjus*
> 
> Maybe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7026364


much better cpu scorer !! try push card now together


----------



## olegdjus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> much better cpu scorer !! try push card now together


old result)
To test the need to clean the system is busy. I have been modding BIOS graphics card, so only the interest expense of the graphic score.


----------



## romian

Hello!

My brother have a Evga 980 TI SC+ that we tried to flash it today.
We used the 980ti-sc-425-1281mv.rom and it worked good and the cmd told us to reboot.

But it never came back after that. Black screen..

Is't any good guide how to reverse the bios?
What is the best way?

I hope someone here can provide me with some good answers!

Thank you for any help you may give me


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> My brother have a Evga 980 TI SC+ that we tried to flash it today.
> We used the 980ti-sc-425-1281mv.rom and it worked good and the cmd told us to reboot.
> 
> But it never came back after that. Black screen..
> 
> Is't any good guide how to reverse the bios?
> What is the best way?
> 
> I hope someone here can provide me with some good answers!
> 
> Thank you for any help you may give me


take a look at this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romian*
> 
> Hello!
> 
> My brother have a Evga 980 TI SC+ that we tried to flash it today.
> We used the 980ti-sc-425-1281mv.rom and it worked good and the cmd told us to reboot.
> 
> But it never came back after that. Black screen..
> 
> Is't any good guide how to reverse the bios?
> What is the best way?
> 
> I hope someone here can provide me with some good answers!
> 
> Thank you for any help you may give me


damn !!! im sad to hear about your bad luck! did you guys just go in and downloaded a "random" rom? if yes, you can try upload the orginal rom to serval forum post in here, and let someone take care of it, should be 100 times more " safe ".

anyways hope you can debrick it again, you should be able to flash it with a secoung gpu installed into PCI-E slot nr2


----------



## romian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> damn !!! im sad to hear about your bad luck! did you guys just go in and downloaded a "random" rom? if yes, you can try upload the orginal rom to serval forum post in here, and let someone take care of it, should be 100 times more " safe ".
> 
> anyways hope you can debrick it again, you should be able to flash it with a secoung gpu installed into PCI-E slot nr2


Bad luck indeed.
I have done it 10-15 times before so this is a first for me.

We did not take a random bios,
We toke the one from the first page that are for evga and with the same bios-number.

Will give the guide from the guy above a try. We have a 750 TI as backup so i should work.


----------



## Azazil1190

some pics from my new toy gigabyte extreme







sorry for low quality pics note 2 samsung


----------



## navjack27

just got it today, started running tests and playing games.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details.php?id=dcm4w

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7990502


----------



## ssiperko

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Since i have to stress this card to (try to) get rid of the coil whine, i decided and see if i could completely squeeze out this 980Ti.
> It's a 79.9% ASIC EVGA Superclocked+ with an EK-Titan-X water-block, i got her one hour Unigine Valley stable on: 1575 / 8400 Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> This card clocks like a beast, i'm gonna do all i can to avoid RMA due to coil whine. I really hope the noise will decrease/disappear one of these days.


IF you turn that in for "whine" you deserve a 1475/1950 card.... we'd all then hear some remorse whine.

SS


----------



## jackalopeater

I've tried to hunt down an answer, but I can't find one









I've upgraded the cooler on my EVGA 980ti sc ACX to a hybrid cooler. Went to order a backplate and found this whole setup for not a whole lot more on ebay) BUT I was able to flash it to the bios on the first page (980Ti-SC425.rom) with no problem and with great results http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7983281

However, I wanted to flash it the stock hybrid profile for the fan curve, power limit, and so forth for daily use, but now I get hit in the face with this D:



Even when I try to flash it back to it's stock bios I get the same result. Not sure what to do at this point since the card is working fine, I can pull the power limit down to 70% and still get full boost speeds and stupid low temps, lol. but I'd like to be able to run it without any additional software going since I use it on my game only rig.

Thanks in advance everyone


----------



## bloot

Try to use nvflash with certificate checks bypass version instead http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> IF you turn that in for "whine" you deserve a 1475/1950 card.... we'd all then hear some remorse whine.
> 
> SS


I know right... That's why I'd like to keep this one at all cost. The whine is just really audible, even on capped fps its present. I used the pen-tool in Photoshop yesterday and it started squealing...... I'm going to let it run on very high fps for some hours for a few days, also gonna try another pci-express cable just to be sure it's not coming from something simple like that.

The odd thing is, I RMAd my previous GTX980ti for excessive coil whine. But when I think back, that card never had such bad coil whine, I noticed how damn loud it was when I started water-cooling my computer. Now this can be because water-cooling means less RPM fans, no fan at all on the card to mask the whine which means the squeal gets more audible. OR, I recently added something that somehow interferes with the GPU/PSU, causing my card to squeal? It's just a thought... I'm not sure if a water pump for example can interfere with either, causing my GPU to whine? Really just trying to pinpoint the issue here.

RMA isn't really an option again, 99% sure I get an inferior card back that has the same if not even louder coil whine, gah.....


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Try to use nvflash with certificate checks bypass version instead http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x


Turned out I needed to go back a couple versions as the latest didn't work, but one a few updates back did. Thanks!


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> Turned out I needed to go back a couple versions as the latest didn't work, but one a few updates back did. Thanks!


Welcome!


----------



## zetoor85

project cars 1 vs 1 green hell - maxed out

core 1587mhz - ram mild oc 4099*2

voltage is 1.224


----------



## bluedevil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> Turned out I needed to go back a couple versions as the latest didn't work, but one a few updates back did. Thanks!


Glad you got it working buddy.









BD ~ RG


----------



## zetoor85

1620 mhz core / 8704 mhz ram @ 1.250 volt

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11374151


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 1620 mhz core / 8704 mhz ram @ 1.250 volt
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11374151


Pls can you add gpu-z sensors tab on max?
Your score is really too low for those clocks. You should have 700-1000 more points on GS. If i'am not wrong you have samsung mems, other points from those.


----------



## HAL900

yep score is too low for clock 1620


----------



## zetoor85

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11366395

im sure its cause i have to little volt and im on the edge of what the card can do @ 1.255 volt..

in this run, with 1599 core and 50 less rough on the ram i get Graphics Score 22 734

but its an old system, only card is new







it might be my sabertooth board or my beaten up 3820 cpu that refuse so fast a card









can tell you so much, that i had serval 980 ti cards in this machine over the last ½ year, and this gigabyte card is the fastest card iv had in my machine, i had asus strix 2b card with water block from ek, had 2 lightnings from msi, none of theese cards come close to this gigabyte, either on paper or in any benchmark i have run, or in any game i play so...

it might allso just been an bad driver( im on 364,51), but its the first card where ive gone 22700+ on GS, so im happy











can add in some sensor taps later








will get my hands on 6700k victim next weeks, could help my card alot


----------



## bloot

Fire Strike graphics score is not CPU dependant, so maybe it's the card that throttles, you could check the clocks while benching with MSI Afterburner.

I myself am getting 21700 @1507/8200 only, and am getting a bit of throtlle (13-26MHz)


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Fire Strike graphics score is not CPU dependant, so maybe it's the card that throttles, you could check the clocks while benching with MSI Afterburner.
> 
> I myself am getting 21700 @1507/8200 only, and am getting a bit of throtlle (13-26MHz)


i dont throttle, i have no limit bios







thats why my stock clock is 1550 for 24-7









and yes, only combined goes cpu/gpu


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> yep score is too low for clock 1620


but...

http://www.hallowen.freehosting.net/980tiClassy_1c.jpg

im fine


----------



## rck1984

*Core-clock:* 1576Mhz
*Memory-clock:* 8412Mhz


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> 
> *Core-clock:* 1576Mhz
> *Memory-clock:* 8412Mhz


nice scorer & card







custom bios







?


----------



## pc-illiterate

thats a great graphics score. i ran with 1550mhz core and 800mhz mem. i didnt even come close to that score...

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7964074

im going to run it again in a minute to see if mine goes any higher...


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> nice scorer & card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> custom bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yep, custom BIOS:

1.274v
Boost disabled.
Power Limit increased.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> thats a great graphics score. i ran with 1550mhz core and 800mhz mem. i didnt even come close to that score...
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7964074
> 
> im going to run it again in a minute to see if mine goes any higher...


I can probably push the card a little more, specially on the memory. I'm going to give it a try later.


----------



## rck1984

*Core-clock*: 1577Mhz
*Memory-clock:* 8515 Mhz
*CPU:* Intel i5 6600k @ 4.7Ghz, 1.42v
*Memory:* Corsair Dominator Platinum 16Gb DDR4 2666 @ 3000Mhz, 1.30v



Firestrike crashes on the last test at these clocks. I'll do some more finetuning to see if i can get a Firestrike score through.


----------



## pc-illiterate

im not going to get better. 1555 core/8000 mem
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8001761

maybe will get 2nd 980ti in a week or 2


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> im not going to get better. 1555 core/8000 mem
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8001761
> 
> maybe will get 2nd 980ti in a week or 2


Nothing wrong with those clocks though!

I knew i had some juice left:

*Core-clock:* 1577Mhz
*Memory-clock:* 8516Mhz



Let's see if there is a tiny bit more in it...


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> im not going to get better. 1555 core/8000 mem
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8001761
> 
> maybe will get 2nd 980ti in a week or 2


tryed use this patch for x79 to enable pci gen3?

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform

you have to run it in cmd ( as admin )


----------



## rck1984

Barrel is about empty now...

*Core-clock:* 1581Mhz
*Memory-clock:* 8521Mhz



Gonna try and add a tiny bit more voltage tomorrow, see if it pushes it just a little further.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> tryed use this patch for x79 to enable pci gen3?
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform
> 
> you have to run it in cmd ( as admin )


And restart the pc after you run it as admin


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> tryed use this patch for x79 to enable pci gen3?
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3135/~/geforce-gen3-support-on-x79-platform
> 
> you have to run it in cmd ( as admin )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> And restart the pc after you run it as admin


the option is in bios. it wouldnt matter anyway as a single 980ti in pci-e2 x16 wouldnt run any slower.
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8001761/fs/7923391
these should be shown in compare.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the option is in bios. it wouldnt matter anyway as a single 980ti in pci-e2 x16 wouldnt run any slower.
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8001761/fs/7923391
> these should be shown in compare.


this is something we could talk about for many hours







lets leave it









btw, i like your cpu :]~~


----------



## pc-illiterate

well, you cant run it in command prompt as its a straight-up executable. just right click, run as admin.
i did get 250 higher on my score. *I STILL SAY IT WONT WORK!!!!* lol. i really didnt think it would matter.
cheers n rep to you both.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Does anyone happen to know of a Bios for the SC ACX2.0? I tried using the SC in the OP and it was a no go gave me a balck screen. I had to flash back to the stock one to give me a working card again.

My board seems to be extremely senstivie to bioses, My old 290s were running PT1 bios and they wouldnt boot in this stupid board either yet they did in my old RIVBE.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Does anyone happen to know of a Bios for the SC ACX2.0? I tried using the SC in the OP and it was a no go gave me a balck screen. I had to flash back to the stock one to give me a working card again.
> 
> My board seems to be extremely senstivie to bioses, My old 290s were running PT1 bios and they wouldnt boot in this stupid board either yet they did in my old RIVBE.


Just mod your own bios? Copy settings manually by opening two maxwell bios tweaker windows, one with your bios and one with the mods and make adjustments to yours to match the mod.

EDIT: unless your doing that already.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Just mod your own bios? Copy settings manually by opening two maxwell bios tweaker windows, one with your bios and one with the mods and make adjustments to yours to match the mod.
> 
> EDIT: unless your doing that already.


Yep was about to lol, I was being lazzy I hate having to do real work hehehehe.

Thanks though, I also wasn't sure if its this board,as my 290s didn't work with PT1 ion this board either.

Anyway will do, I read on the EVGA forums someone with the same issue however where mine is 36 his is 41, and these bioses are 32. He had to make a 41 bios, guess I will too.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Yep was about to lol, I was being lazzy I hate having to do real work hehehehe.
> 
> Thanks though, I also wasn't sure if its this board,as my 290s didn't work with PT1 ion this board either.
> 
> Anyway will do, I read on the EVGA forums someone with the same issue however where mine is 36 his is 41, and these bioses are 32. He had to make a 41 bios, guess I will too.


i hear ya, sucks going through all them sliders haha.


----------



## zetoor85

ive done that once! on my msi 970







, killed 1 fractal plati psu, i will never learn !!









no noob friendly software around? iknow its kinda basic & right at your hands, but i still feel its confusing









all about those power sliders for me, its slide galore!


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i hear ya, sucks going through all them sliders haha.


I have a question however, I made the bios I am about to flash it. However my bios doesnt have a 121% in precision X, only goes up to 110% how do I allow 121?


----------



## Kimir

Hey guys, we need you HERE, we lost the lead this week... x_x


----------



## navjack27

well i did have a 390x just a couple days ago... but now i got the cream of the crop. SURE i'll enter again for green LOL

EDIT: how can i modify tess or LOD for this run?


----------



## Kimir

You can't change team, technically you are on the winning side then.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> Hey guys, we need you HERE, we lost the lead this week... x_x


last I checked we were still winning

Oh shoot lol, well I will have mine in this weekend. Everybody get on it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i hear ya, sucks going through all them sliders haha.


You got SLI 980tis we need those lol go to the link and compete there is prizes if we win







. (well its still a random drawing but we need to WIN)


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I have a question however, I made the bios I am about to flash it. However my bios doesnt have a 121% in precision X, only goes up to 110% how do I allow 121?


i belive it depends on how your powertables are set. for example, my TDP slider in AB only goes to 101%, and i leave it at 100% becuase at 100% i have my bios set to 495w.. so if the bios is set to allow 121% then px16 should be able to go to 121% after you flash. somebody can correct me if im wrong there as i always set it so 100% is my highest TDP in bios.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> last I checked we were still winning
> 
> Oh shoot lol, well I will have mine in this weekend. Everybody get on it.
> You got SLI 980tis we need those lol go to the link and compete there is prizes if we win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (well its still a random drawing but we need to WIN)


i already submited a score for x2. im going to try and push some more tonight or tomorow morning on air, and i might try to put them under water tomorrow as well.......maybe.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> i belive it depends on how your powertables are set. for example, my TDP slider in AB only goes to 101%, and i leave it at 100% becuase at 100% i have my bios set to 495w.. so if the bios is set to allow 121% then px16 should be able to go to 121% after you flash. somebody can correct me if im wrong there as i always set it so 100% is my highest TDP in bios.
> i already submited a score for x2. im going to try and push some more tonight or tomorow morning on air, and i might try to put them under water tomorrow as well.......maybe.


You can submit scores for x1 and x2 and we need the points x1 could give 100k points







.

And ya I figured it out, didn't do much I cant overclock anymore than before sadly







it did stop throttling (if the temps stay in line)) that is about it.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> You can submit scores for x1 and x2 and we need the points x1 could give 100k points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> And ya I figured it out, didn't do much I cant overclock anymore than before sadly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it did stop throttling (if the temps stay in line)) that is about it.


yea i thought about running a single. i probly will.

send me the bios if you wnat and ill look at it.


----------



## navjack27

how am i doin so far with this muvva of a card.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8004213

81.4% ASIC samsung memory with a modded bios.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yea i thought about running a single. i probly will.
> 
> send me the bios if you wnat and ill look at it.


Sent, its giving me the 121% power slider just adding the voltage didn't do well anything lol. also think I figured out why the OP ones dont work, they are not just a different version they are a different size.

I am still able to get the same clocks as before, I dont remember what the max voltage I could set was before but I dont think it was 1.81? PX16 is reporting the voltage as 1.274 however.

However when I say no change I mean on core, and for benching. It may give me more leeway with memory and in gaming. I could bench at about 1540ish, still the same 1550 crashes. I could only give memory to like +100 though or that would crash as well.

Havent done much with the memory yet since the new flash I will this weekend. Plus the card isnt on water yet soon though







. I may be able to game at 1500 for the new voltage that would be nice, before this I could play witcher at 1420 and +200 on the mem, if this bios takes that to 1500 I would be happy.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> how am i doin so far with this muvva of a card.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8004213
> 
> 81.4% ASIC samsung memory with a modded bios.


Taht is a really good score you should submit that to the fanboy competition kimir put the link last page







.


----------



## looniam

yep the red team is coming back in droves!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50

just use the wallpaper open two cpu-zs (cpu/ram) and one gpu-z in the screen shot. easy peasy.


----------



## lilchronic

Cmon guy's we cant have the RED Team Beating the Green Team. Come submit your runs for the Green team.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50


----------



## navjack27

but but... i'm a double agent


----------



## mus1mus

don't be a double agent and ride thr waves. Stay on one team.


----------



## navjack27

i knew u'd find me. i'm no turncoat  healthy competition is good, it'll make nvidia not screw up pascal... cuz obviously they pay attention to this competition.


----------



## mus1mus

I could've benched 4 980TIs FYI. But I chose not to.


----------



## ratzofftoya

My 3x980 Ti benchmarks are in the latest video for my buildlog:




Can't seem to get the Division optimized, but let me know what you think of the other numbers.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> My 3x980 Ti benchmarks are in the latest video for my buildlog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't seem to get the Division optimized, but let me know what you think of the other numbers.


I think you should bench those bad boys in the 3d fan boy competion









Show us what you got, if you have time do 1 card 2 cards and 3 we could really use the points







got to represent







. http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd

we are currently losing







, that would help put us back where we belong







.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> but but... i'm a double agent


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I could've benched 4 980TIs FYI. But I chose not to.










Flagged & Reported! lol


----------



## mus1mus

You guys arw back in the lead. Delay the report.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You guys arw back in the lead. Delay the report.


Alright alright. but as soon as i see red team is 1 point over the green, Im reporting.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> Alright alright. but as soon as i see red team is 1 point over the green, Im reporting.


Arrgghh. After my quads scores. Alright?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Arrgghh. After my quads scores. Alright?


come on man, i don't want to have to do it to ya..


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> come on man, i don't want to have to do it to ya..


Give me this one. Please.

Okay, here's the deal. I submit quads for both sides. Sounds good?


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Give me this one. Please.
> 
> Okay, here's the deal. I submit quads for both sides. Sounds good?


Well since only the best score count's, That's a deal. every one knows a 980Ti is faster than a fury and 4 of them means even more POWA!


----------



## mus1mus

Yes. Thanks yous.







(my scores only count for the reds anyway)

I don't have furys too.


----------



## lilchronic

it's alright i reached out to the 970 owners thread. Have you seen that list of 970 owners it does not stop, My fingure got tired trying to scroll through all that.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1514085/official-nvidia-gtx-970-owners-club/0_50


----------



## ratzofftoya

What are people seeing in The Division with these cards? I am not super happy with the performance so far.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> What are people seeing in The Division with these cards? I am not super happy with the performance so far.


I dont play the Divcision so IDK but they look fine







, firestrike would be a better judge







then you could upload that to the competition


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You guys arw back in the lead. Delay the report.


So I see we have a spy? MHM.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ratzofftoya*
> 
> What are people seeing in The Division with these cards? I am not super happy with the performance so far.






 i play at 1080p but i was curious what DSR @ 4k would be like









@Cyber Locc http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8004213 you're right, better judge


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i play at 1080p but i was curious what DSR @ 4k would be like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Cyber Locc http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8004213 you're right, better judge


push that samsung memory harder. youll be well over 22,000 graphics score.


----------



## navjack27

i just gotta get over feeling afraid to have something like a +400 on the memory offset lol. overclocking the 390x was such little numbers. but i'm adventurous, first day i got it i flashed a modded bios, 2nd day went for what i consider the moon for an overclock. it'll just keep going from here!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i just gotta get over feeling afraid to have something like a +400 on the memory offset lol. overclocking the 390x was such little numbers. but i'm adventurous, first day i got it i flashed a modded bios, 2nd day went for what i consider the moon for an overclock. it'll just keep going from here!


afraid of what?........












thats +780 on a 3505(7010) base, pushes me to 4285(8570). *OR* +390 on a 1752.5(7010) base. if that makes sense to you?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> You guys arw back in the lead. Delay the report.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I see we have a spy? MHM.
Click to expand...

not really a spy; its like how some girls have one ugly friend to make them look better . .


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> not really a spy; its like how some girls have one ugly friend to make them look better . .


hes a DUFF.


----------



## looniam

you kids have a word for eveything.









(i say kids because i'm 53.)


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you kids have a word for eveything.


it was a movie my girlfriend HAD to watch. which means i had to sit through it. ill admit, i enjoyed parts of it.


----------



## looniam

ya the things we do for love. (or . .you know)


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> not really a spy; its like how some girls have one ugly friend to make them look better . .


Well I was coming to say you calling musmus our duff but I got beat to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ya the things we do for love. (or . .you know)


Oh BTW since he didnt explain I will lol.

D.U.F.F = Designated Ugly Fat Friend.

I had to watch the same movie, wife lol.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ya the things we do for love. (or . .you know)


is that what you old folks are calling it these days?







lol.


----------



## Cyber Locc

As to the memory situaiton after looking at you guys stuff I feel duped lol. I cant get anything on memory really, if I put over +100 in a bench the screen turns solid grey.

Actually it doesn't even get that far, it grey screens when the demon pops up in the demo lol. Gaming seems to be happy with +200 though.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> As to the memory situaiton after looking at you guys stuff I feel duped lol. I cant get anything on memory really, if I put over +100 in a bench the screen turns solid grey.


samsung memory does wonders. i got lucky, both my Classies have samsung, all the 980ti xtreme gaming cards use samsung(as far as im aware). hynix is hit or miss with overclockability.


----------



## mus1mus

Spy, duff, what else?

If I have joined the green, you'll also hate me.

Just push all your cards will ya? You lack the urge!

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7657099/fs/7659598


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Spy, duff, what else?
> 
> If I have joined the green, you'll also hate me.
> 
> Just push all your cards will ya? You lack the urge!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/7657099/fs/7659598


ive hit the wall with mine, have to get them colder to go higher. sadly i have been putting money into my main rig, and trickleing parts into my LN2 rig.


----------



## mus1mus

Ln2 not allowed.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Ln2 not allowed.


for real? i didnt know that. what about dice lol.


----------



## Kimir

It is allowed, tss don't listen to him.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> for real? i didnt know that. what about dice lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> It is allowed, tss don't listen to him.


Dice, Ln2, and no more 980tis allowed til the 31st. Give it to the 970 crowd.









The reds are battling off with previous gen cards. Give them a chance.


----------



## johnd0e

lol. had me believing you for minute.


----------



## looniam

never trust a woman shaking a bag of doritos.


----------



## johnd0e

Don't make me do it @mus1mus


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Don't make me do it @mus1mus


With 780s? hmm, we can just pound on each other, game? Back then, 290X and 780s were around on same level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> never trust a woman shaking a bag of doritos.


Would you trust it more if it was a naked man shaking those do-ri-toes?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> With 780s? hmm, we can just pound on each other, game? Back then, 290X and 780s were around on same level.
> Would you trust it more if it was a naked man shaking those do-ri-toes?


[

sure, we can call my 980ti a 780 when i put the waterblock on


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> [
> 
> sure, we can call my 980ti a 780 when i put the waterblock on


Cheater.









They use the same blocks? Nice.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Cheater.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They use the same blocks? Nice.


a winner that cheats is still a winner.









980ti classified uses the 780 classy block. doesnt cover the memory VRM though, so ya have to use little passive heat sinks.


----------



## mus1mus

Memory barely needs cooling anyway (memory VRM I missed that).

Get it to run before the 31st. Should be fun.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Dice, Ln2, and no more 980tis allowed til the 31st. Give it to the 970 crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reds are battling off with previous gen cards. Give them a chance.


I have seen lots furys in there, besides a 290x with good clocks beats a fury anyway lol


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Memory barely needs cooling anyway.
> 
> Get it to run before the 31st. Should be fun.


ehh, if we are still behind tomorow i might toss one of them under water. dont think ill do both though.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I have seen lots furys in there, besides a 290x with good clocks beats a fury anyway lol


Lots but less than a handful.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> ehh, if we are still behind tomorow i might toss one of them under water. dont think ill do both though.


Then, you will not win this.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Lots but less than a handful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, you will not win this.


Well there honestly is only a couple of handfuls of people to begin with so ya.

Besides
Furys are the top 5 in the X1 class,

Furys are the top 3 in the x2, class

Furys are the top 2 in the x3 class

Furys are the only 1 in the X4 class.

That is quite a bit.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> never trust a woman shaking a bag of doritos.
> 
> 
> 
> Would you trust it more if it was a naked man shaking those do-ri-toes?
Click to expand...

nacho or cool ranch?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Okay so I am dopey, I was wondering why you guys were talking about overclocking ram and I can barely at all. That is because the ram you guys are saying to overclock is running at 2000 right? mine is at 3500 stock, 3650 with my overclock lol.

Nevermidn checked that agiain and Johns memory is like mine with +790 my memory sucksssss.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Okay so I am dopey, I was wondering why you guys were talking about overclocking ram and I can barely at all. That is because the ram you guys are saying to overclock is running at 2000 right? mine is at 3500 stock, 3650 with my overclock lol.


nope. when you flash a modded bios your memory clock sensor in GPU-Z doubles the reading...so what was once 1752.5Mhz stock is now 3505Mhz, both are the same effective clock speed of 7010Mhz, you just multiply the 1752.5 clock by 4 or multiply the 3505mhz clock by 2.

i have the same stock memory clock as you, 3505Mhz(7010effective)in GPU-z sensor. i overclock it +750Mhz to get 4255Mhz(8510effective)in GPU-z sensor.........samsung memory is a gift.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> nope. when you flash a modded bios your memory clock sensor in GPU-Z doubles the reading...so what was once 1752.5Mhz stock is now 3505Mhz, both are the same effective clock speed of 7010Mhz, you just multiply the 1752.5 clock by 4 or multiply the 3505mhz clock by 2.
> 
> i have the same stock memory clock as you, 3505Mhz(7010effective)in GPU-z sensor. i overclock it +750Mhz to get 4255Mhz(8510effective)in GPU-z sensor.........samsung memory is a gift.


I am assuming I do not have Samsung then lol.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I am assuming I do not have Samsung then lol.


doubt it since you have a sc+ but what does GPU-z say?



EDIT: i bet you have elipda if its not overclocking well at all. hynix can usualy get to about 8000Mhz effective.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> doubt it since you have a sc+ but what does GPU-z say?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: i bet you have elipda if its not overclocking well at all. hynix can usualy get to about 8000Mhz effective.


Did not even think to look there lol. It says samsung, and YA I hate elipda from my 290s lol, I had all hynix cards though took some buying and selling hehe.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Did not even think to look there lol. It says samsung, and YA I hate elipda from my 290s lol, I had all hynix cards though took some buying and selling hehe.


so you have samsung that wont overclock past +150? thats pretty crappy, i know ive read a few other people get dud samsungs, but most luck out and get good.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> so you have samsung that wont overclock past +150? thats pretty crappy, i know ive read a few other people get dud samsungs, but most luck out and get good.


In games it will go to 200 (thats the highest I have tried) just not in firestrike, and vantage just crashed with +150 lol.

Grey Screen.


----------



## johnd0e

well that sucks.....one of the biggest things i worry about buying my thrid card is that it has crap memory. im already screwed on the core clock becuase i have a 69.4% card that can only do 1505Mhz, and i got a crappy 82% card that falls on its face at 1525Mhz. so in SLi im limited to 1505Mhz on the core.......the only thing i have going for me is the fact i can push 8500+ on the memory in SLI, if i get a crappy samsung batch or hynix or god forbid elipda, my SLI is going to be crap haha.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> well that sucks.....one of the biggest things i worry about buying my thrid card is that it has crap memory. im already screwed on the core clock becuase i have a 69.4% card that can only do 1505Mhz, and i got a crappy 82% card that falls on its face at 1525Mhz. so in SLi im limited to 1505Mhz on the core.......the only thing i have going for me is the fact i can push 8500+ on the memory in SLI, if i get a crappy samsung batch or hynix or god forbid elipda, my SLI is going to be crap haha.


Ya that is a tough one, I guess I should be happy though after all as my clocks are not that bad lol. I can not do 1550, I can do 1535, and haven't tried yet for in between and thats on air with it getting pretty warm so water may allow me for 1550 I hope







. (I kinda tried in between it would boost to 1542 and stay stable so I may be able to get that high) but it would drop around then go back up not sure if a constant 1542 will be stable.

My Asic is 74.1 BTW.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Ya that is a tough one, I guess I should be happy though after all as my clocks are not that bad lol. I can not do 1550, I can do 1535, and haven't tried yet for in between and thats on air with it getting pretty warm so water may allow me for 1550 I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . (I kinda tried in between it would boost to 1542 and stay stable so I may be able to get that high) but it would drop around then go back up not sure if a constant 1542 will be stable.
> 
> My Asic is 74.1 BTW.


you should be able to squeeze some more out underwater. maxwell likes being cold.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> you should be able to squeeze some more out underwater. maxwell likes being cold.


Ya thats what I have been seeing, my loop will be rather small but I should be able to keep it somewhat cold. The loop for this WS will be a BI Nemesis GTS 420/280 for the 980 and a 5820k. I know to most that doesnt seem small but it is too me lol. I sold my 900d to get more rads for my gaming rig the 3x420mm of rad space wasnt enough no more hehehe. My new BW E gaming rig is going in a STH10 with triple 560s.


----------



## Azazil1190

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11394002
One quick run of my giga extreme.
I think I cant go farther with the stock bios maybe +10Mhz on the core.
Time for custom bios and moreee voltage.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11394002
> One quick run of my giga extreme.
> I think I cant go farther with the stock bios maybe +10Mhz on the core.
> Time for custom bios and moreee voltage.


You should throw that up on the 3d fanboy comp if you havent already







.

Nice scores







.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> You should throw that up on the 3d fanboy comp if you havent already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Nice scores
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Thnx mate.
Yeah im thinking to post it there.


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Does the classified voltage tool actually work? I noticed GPU-Z still reporting 1.200v as max voltage even after setting 1.275v with the too.


----------



## rck1984

All this Samsung/Hynix memory, ASIC ratio's. They're a nice first indication but nothing more then that when it comes to overclocking..

I have Hynix memory which has no trouble being benchmarking stable at approx. 8600Mhz (+675'ish), i have seen many Samsung based cards not getting even remotely close to that. Same goes for ASIC, having a high ASIC percentage is an indication you might have a great card and that's about it, it doesn't guarantee anything.

It really all is a lottery..


----------



## fyzzz

I had a reference 980 ti with hynix memory and 71% asic. Max bench clocks with 1.274v and cold ambient was 1545mhz and +700 on the memory.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Does the classified voltage tool actually work? I noticed GPU-Z still reporting 1.200v as max voltage even after setting 1.275v with the too.


Gpu-z sensor will max out at ~1.212. You'll need a DMM and probe it connector to see what the actual voltage is being applied to the card. You can also enable overvoltage and over boost in px16 and the voltage reading will show over 1.212, but take it with a grain of salt as software sensors aren't 100% acurate. Hence why the probe it connector is offered for thesending cards so we can use a dmm.


----------



## brian19876

I have a question im very frustrated i got a new acer mointor with gsync and not my games studder like crazy after spending all this money on a fast rig and a 800 dollar monitor i feel like i get better performance out of my ps4 lol any body have any experience with this and what the cause might be this is driving me crazy


----------



## zetoor85

did you try uninstall nvdia drivers / use DDU in safemode / install new driver ?

i have serval friends with gsync monitors, and they all have butter smooth gameplay, zero stutter


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Thnx mate.
> Yeah im thinking to post it there.


No thinking just doing


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> No thinking just doing


Haha mate I will.
But first im waiting a new custom bios I want to break the 1600 on core


----------



## Cyber Locc

Well just get it in before the 30 the competition is over on the 31







.

Call to arms guys weu are losing still if you got some time please please throw up some results.

Even if you just run 1 of the benches or do it on stock clocks every bit helps guys







. We can't go out like this







.

Also remember if we win then someone will win 40 dollars and 2 people will win 25 at random







so let's win and grab you a chance at 40 bucks







.


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Gpu-z sensor will max out at ~1.212. You'll need a DMM and probe it connector to see what the actual voltage is being applied to the card. You can also enable overvoltage and over boost in px16 and the voltage reading will show over 1.212, but take it with a grain of salt as software sensors aren't 100% acurate. Hence why the probe it connector is offered for thesending cards so we can use a dmm.


So is there any other way of testing whether the tool actually works? I use MSI AB and have already enabled overvoltage and unlock voltage. It seems at this point it's mostly placebo although I can maintain 1500 Mhz core now without a crash so far..


----------



## IBVeteran0853

I have another issue but this one is strictly about the classified voltage tool. It seems the latest version (2.1.2) no longer has PWM Freq as an adjustable option. To make it clear I have included a screenshot of the version I'm using (2.0.4.0).


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> So is there any other way of testing whether the tool actually works? I use MSI AB and have already enabled overvoltage and unlock voltage. It seems at this point it's mostly placebo although I can maintain 1500 Mhz core now without a crash so far..


Without a dmm, You'll need to use px16 to view the voltage via software sensor. I believe there is a way to modify AB to view the reading as well but I'm not sure how to do it, but without that AB won't display the software voltage past ~1.212v.

Without a DMM take software sensors voltage with a grain of salt, it could be close or far off from what actually being applied. Even the classified tool it self doesn't display the correct number that's being applied, for example under load with the classy tool set to 1.25v I can see up to ~1.27on my dmm.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> I have another issue but this one is strictly about the classified voltage tool. It seems the latest version (2.1.2) no longer has PWM Freq as an adjustable option. To make it clear I have included a screenshot of the version I'm using (2.0.4.0).


no it isn't and fwiw won't help maxwell as it did kepler - when you could really see results cranking up the vcore.

seriously, it's a non issue - you can check the classy thread around last july when the 980ti and ver 2.1.2 was released/updated.


----------



## johnd0e

Also with the new version you'll be able to adjust your core voltage to 1.6v or 1.65v I forget witch one. Not really usefully unless your way under ambient.


----------



## looniam

i miss that rig.


----------



## johnd0e

How much extra did you actually get running that high of voltage on the core? Heat or performance haha.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> How much extra did you actually get running that high of voltage on the core? Heat or performance haha.


yeah, the temp jumped ~20c @idle iirc.









the pic was strictly for posterity; i was one of the first around here to get a classy and spent the first week taking pics and videos showing it wasn't voltage locked nor had vdroop as folks claimed.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Guys I think we are going to lose, every time there is an update we catch up and then like 10 reds post back to back with 1 green









We are going to lose from there participation alone







.


----------



## navjack27

does anyone else have an issue with shadowplay having the replay or whatever mode that is always recording causing crashes when they are overclocked?


----------



## brian19876

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> did you try uninstall nvdia drivers / use DDU in safemode / install new driver ?
> 
> i have serval friends with gsync monitors, and they all have butter smooth gameplay, zero stutter


this worked thanks for your help would of never thought to have to clear and reinstall drivers when changing monitor


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Guys I think we are going to lose, every time there is an update we catch up and then like 10 reds post back to back with 1 green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to lose from there participation alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Greens are enjoying playing games. :]


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Gpu-z sensor will max out at ~1.212. You'll need a DMM and probe it connector to see what the actual voltage is being applied to the card. You can also enable overvoltage and over boost in px16 and the voltage reading will show over 1.212, but take it with a grain of salt as software sensors aren't 100% acurate. Hence why the probe it connector is offered for thesending cards so we can use a dmm.


How stupid of me to just realize afterburner does not offer the "overboost" option unlike PX16. Overboosting allows me to go over 1.200v but the issue now is that whenever I use overboost with the SAME stable clock speeds as before, the games will artifact and the driver would crash. This makes no sense to me since pumping extra voltage (even a little) should stabilize the current clock speeds and not induce a crash. The issue remains even when not using the classified voltage tool since my flashed bios already allows 1.300v of overboost. Any ideas?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Guys I think we are going to lose, every time there is an update we catch up and then like 10 reds post back to back with 1 green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are going to lose from there participation alone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Greens are enjoying playing games. :]
Click to expand...

since most already use FS it only takes a few minutes to post (worth double points)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> looniam *update*
> 
> firestrike Graphics Score 20784
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10962907
> 
> 
> i know but 55(2) points is points . .


well ok and change the wallpaper.








its about *pride*


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> How stupid of me to just realize afterburner does not offer the "overboost" option unlike PX16. Overboosting allows me to go over 1.200v but the issue now is that whenever I use overboost with the SAME stable clock speeds as before, the games will artifact and the driver would crash. This makes no sense to me since pumping extra voltage (even a little) should stabilize the current clock speeds and not induce a crash. The issue remains even when not using the classified voltage tool since my flashed bios already allows 1.300v of overboost. Any ideas?


nope. putting too much voltage will cause stability issues; maxwell is totally different than kepler. *temps matter more than voltage.*


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> since most already use FS it only takes a few minutes to post (worth double points)
> well ok and change the wallpaper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its about *pride*


agreed, 10 mins out of your day is going to kill anyone







.

They dont have to do them all even just a FS score is helpful.


----------



## NeeqOne

I am really enjoying my two EVGA hydro copper. I am getting good FS ultra score too. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8024913.


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nope. putting too much voltage will cause stability issues; maxwell is totally different than kepler. *temps matter more than voltage.*


Somtimes I wonder if its worth the fuss even overclocking the 980Ti. The card boosts up to 1443 Mhz stock and will remain stable at 1500 Mhz. However, adding just 10 Mhz to the 1500 will crash 100% of the time. You might see how confused I am given that most of my overclocking experience came from Kepler GTX 780 where more voltage = higher core speeds = more fps.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> I am really enjoying my two EVGA hydro copper. I am getting good FS ultra score too. http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8024913.


Very nice you should throw one up for the 3d fanboy competition







.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Very nice you should throw one up for the 3d fanboy competition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


How do I do that?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> How do I do that?


all the info is here, http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd

You just have to do FS and the others if you want, with the wallpaper and cpu z and gpu z windows open and sumbit it there







.

If you have the time doing all 3 and single and sli results we could really use the points







we are losing to the AMD guys atm







.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Somtimes I wonder if its worth the fuss even overclocking the 980Ti. The card boosts up to 1443 Mhz stock and will remain stable at 1500 Mhz. However, adding just 10 Mhz to the 1500 will crash 100% of the time. You might see how confused I am given that most of my overclocking experience came from Kepler GTX 780 where more voltage = higher core speeds = more fps.


sarcasm? i'm able to get way over 1500


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Somtimes I wonder if its worth the fuss even overclocking the 980Ti. The card boosts up to 1443 Mhz stock and will remain stable at 1500 Mhz. However, adding just 10 Mhz to the 1500 will crash 100% of the time. You might see how confused I am given that most of my overclocking experience came from Kepler GTX 780 where more voltage = higher core speeds = more fps.


i know the feeling.

i was able to get ~25Mhz (1530) more on a cold day keeping my classy below 52c and my SC+ will lose stability ~61c if i am pushing it (1456). keep the fans at 100% or look at getting a kraken G10 and decent AIO.


----------



## FrancisJF

Strix 980 Ti, this card is massive and beast, also best graphic card I ever owned.


----------



## navjack27

so far this is the highest run i was able to do.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8025267

Graphics Score 22 270

@[email protected] gpu didn't get over 51c


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> sarcasm? i'm able to get way over 1500


When you take my response out of context it does seem a little sarcastic. I only found out recently that Maxwell doesn't react the same to overvoltage as Kepler does.


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> so far this is the highest run i was able to do.
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8025267
> 
> Graphics Score 22 270
> 
> @[email protected] gpu didn't get over 51c


Stock or Custom bios?


----------



## blackhole2013

Please tell me the highest overclocking 980 ti out there ...


----------



## Azazil1190

Guys what settings are you using in nvdia panel for firestrike and which driver?
Cause I show that I use higher clcocks than other people here and I got lower score.
Im on win10 btw


----------



## navjack27

@Azazil1190
high performance and all the optimizations on in drivers. default pre-rendered frames (actually, application setting)

@IBVeteran0853
modded bios

@blackhole2013
let's see, i'm looking at hwbot firestrike entries and i'm seeing

2203/2170 MHz on LN2
1739/2126 MHz on H2O
1587/2053 MHz on STOCK AIR
but higher clock speed in some of those categories didn't equal highest score


----------



## blackhole2013

I have a gigabyte 980ti ti g1 it this 1490 on core and 1850 on memory ,, Is there any card out there better or does someone have a titan x to sell...


----------



## Azazil1190

@navjack27
Thnx mate.im gonna try again with the latest nv drivers


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> I have a gigabyte 980ti ti g1 it this 1490 on core and 1850 on memory ,, Is there any card out there better or does someone have a titan x to sell...


I had a G1 980Ti a few months ago but decided to RMA it and get the EVGA classified version because my G1 couldn't maintain 1500 Mhz core clock with stock voltage. If you are unhappy with the performance you can attempt to RMA it and hope for a better one.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> How stupid of me to just realize afterburner does not offer the "overboost" option unlike PX16. Overboosting allows me to go over 1.200v but the issue now is that whenever I use overboost with the SAME stable clock speeds as before, the games will artifact and the driver would crash. This makes no sense to me since pumping extra voltage (even a little) should stabilize the current clock speeds and not induce a crash. The issue remains even when not using the classified voltage tool since my flashed bios already allows 1.300v of overboost. Any ideas?


You can't add voltage to classies via the bios, it does nothing. All your voltage increase has to come from px16, the classy tool, or evbot.

Maxwell doesn't scale well with voltage like Kepler did, so adding voltage to maxwell can sometimes decrease stability. Try using the classy tool and reduce the voltage to around the 1.18v range and see if you can clock any higher. This works for me, at 1.2 and over I can only hit 1485mhz, but at 1.1875 I can hit 1515.


----------



## Azazil1190

still the same,lower score than other people here.i install the latest driver and i cant oc the core like before








im using DDU to uninstal the drivers.

Driver 362.00 max stable oc for core was 1583 and for memory 2000
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11394002

Driver 364.51 max stable oc for the core is 1576 and for memory 2100
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11413837?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> still the same,lower score than other people here.i install the latest driver and i cant oc the core like before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im using DDU to uninstal the drivers.
> 
> Driver 362.00 max stable oc for core was 1583 and for memory 2000
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11394002
> 
> Driver 364.51 max stable oc for the core is 1576 and for memory 2100
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11413837?


cause you run ram @ 8200mhz mate







<- you cant get past 8200mhz :O?

scorer is complete fine, very nice oc !


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> You can't add voltage to classies via the bios, it does nothing. All your voltage increase has to come from px16, the classy tool, or evbot.
> 
> Maxwell doesn't scale well with voltage like Kepler did, so adding voltage to maxwell can sometimes decrease stability. Try using the classy tool and reduce the voltage to around the 1.18v range and see if you can clock any higher. This works for me, at 1.2 and over I can only hit 1485mhz, but at 1.1875 I can hit 1515.


What is your power limit %? Right now I can sustain 1487 - 1500 Mhz core and 4002 Mhz memory with no overvoltage or overboost. It seems if I push the power limit % to 115% or add voltage it will crash most of the time.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> cause you run ram @ 8200mhz mate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <- you cant get past 8200mhz :O?
> 
> scorer is complete fine, very nice oc !


No mate anything above 1576 and 8200 with this driver give me a good crash (driver dont respond)
and make me to want to throw the mouse on the tv


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> No mate anything above 1576 and 8200 with this driver give me a good crash (driver dont respond)
> and make me to want to throw the mouse on the tv


Anything stable at 1500 Mhz core is considered above average. The memory might be overheating so it's a good idea to run a test with it at stock.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Anything stable at 1500 Mhz core is considered above average. The memory might be overheating so it's a good idea to run a test with it at stock.


for a 75% asic card maybe yes, but he has higher asic rate card like my self, and i think he just need to push the fans to 90% to run with higher mem oc









atleast what i do


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> What is your power limit %? Right now I can sustain 1487 - 1500 Mhz core and 4002 Mhz memory with no overvoltage or overboost. It seems if I push the power limit % to 115% or add voltage it will crash most of the time.


I modded my power limit in the bios. So at 100% I'm @ 495w.

I'm telling you, try lowering the voltage below 1.2v. Maxwell responds better to being cold, so less voltage will decrease temps. I'm not guarantying anything, but it could help.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> for a 75% asic card maybe yes, but he has higher asic rate card like my self, and i think he just need to push the fans to 90% to run with higher mem oc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atleast what i do


As said before asic isn't everything. It's just an indictator, there's a lot more on a card that could make or break a good overclocker.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> As said before asic isn't everything. It's just an indictator, there's a lot more on a card that could make or break a good overclocker.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> As said before asic isn't everything. It's just an indictator, there's a lot more on a card that could make or break a good overclocker.[/quote
> 
> Either I dont believe to asic but ok asic give you an idea about the ocabilty of your card
> But my problem is why with the latest driver I cant reach my 1583 on core like before.Anyone notice this with this driver ?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> As said before asic isn't everything. It's just an indictator, there's a lot more on a card that could make or break a good overclocker.


no but its an good indicator to show, if you have a card that can do stuff, special then we run on air.

infact he could have bad mem's, but gpu could still have a strong mem controller.

could be 1 thing down the list that ruin all the fun..

but, how many lower asic %cards have you seen push 1600+ core on air?,( 980 ti's / titan x ) i havent seen any, and if they did, they all ran water cooling, with extreme high voltage, and ok... i havent seen it all, but its a thing that im aware of...

it makes sense, asic quality.

@Azazil1190 if you are still on the stock bios, 1583 seems fine, i mean i did max 1599 mhz core on the stock bios first after bios mod i handle 1615/1620 at lower voltage


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> no but its an good indicator to show, if you have a card that can do stuff, special then we run on air.
> 
> infact he could have bad mem's, but gpu could still have a strong mem controller.
> 
> could be 1 thing down the list that ruin all the fun..
> 
> but, how many lower asic %cards have you seen push 1600+ core on air?,( 980 ti's / titan x ) i havent seen any, and if they did, they all ran water cooling, with extreme high voltage, and ok... i havent seen it all, but its a thing that im aware of...
> 
> it makes sense, asic quality.
> 
> @Azazil1190 if you are still on the stock bios, 1583 seems fine, i mean i did max 1599 mhz core on the stock bios first after bios mod i handle 1615/1620 at lower voltage


Yeap im still at stock bios.
But now im stable at 1576 not to 1583 Lol im going down slowly.
1583 was with the 362.00 driver.
Maybe im gonna back to 362.00


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> No mate anything above 1576 and 8200 with this driver give me a good crash (driver dont respond)
> and make me to want to throw the mouse on the tv


Putting ASIC aside for a moment..

What is wrong with a GTX980Ti on 1576 / 8200Mhz?

Believe me, there is a lot of people here pulling their hair out looking at this. Anything stable above 1500Mhz is great, above 1550Mhz is awesome. You're 25Mhz above that even.. Same goes for memory, 8200Mhz is nothing to be shy for.

Do NOT stare yourself blind on ASIC ratios alone.


----------



## Azazil1190

Ma
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Putting ASIC aside for a moment..
> 
> What is wrong with a GTX980Ti on 1576 / 8200Mhz?
> 
> Believe me, there is a lot of people here pulling their hair out looking at this. Anything stable above 1500Mhz is great, above 1550Mhz is awesome. You're 25Mhz above that even.. Same goes for memory, 8200Mhz is nothing to be shy for.
> 
> Do NOT stare yourself blind on ASIC ratios alone.


Mate I dont have problem with those clocks really.
But I cant understand why yestarday I was able to reach 1583 on core and today when I was update the driver I cant pass the 1576.i know the different is little but....
And the other silly thing is that I can run fs without issues and crashes at 1570 and 2000 without voltage. 1187 the stock. I expected better results with 1.24v


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Mate I dont have problem with those clocks really.
> But I cant understand why yestarday I was able to reach 1583 on core and today when I was update the driver I cant pass the 1576.i know the different is little but....
> And the other silly thing is that I can run fs without issues and crashes at 1570 and 2000 without voltage. 1187 the stock. I expected better results with 1.24v


well now you have new drivers to try.








GeForce 364.72 WHQL driver download

edit:
mind those graphics scores and FPS. sometimes clocks go down but scores and FPS increases.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Ma
> Mate I dont have problem with those clocks really.
> But I cant understand why yestarday I was able to reach 1583 on core and today when I was update the driver I cant pass the 1576.i know the different is little but....
> And the other silly thing is that I can run fs without issues and crashes at 1570 and 2000 without voltage. 1187 the stock. I expected better results with 1.24v


On such high clocks, your chip becomes more unstable by every single extra Mhz you trow at it. Every tiny little screw up can make your card crash because you're on the edge of being stable/unstable.
When i push my card to the absolute max, i sometimes have to run the same benchmark on the exact same clocks for 5 times or so, because it keeps failing.

You need some luck as well sometimes.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well now you have new drivers to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeForce 364.72 WHQL driver download
> 
> edit:
> *mind those graphics scores and FPS. sometimes clocks go down but scores and FPS increases*.


Very true..

I can run certain benchmarks on 1595Mhz core-clock but most of the time, having the core-clock on 1575 - 1585Mhz gives a better score.
Higher clocks does not mean higher score in every case.

Edit: Meh, multi-quote did not work properly..


----------



## Azazil1190

So you think that the issue insnt the new driver.
Hahaha at last we have new drivers now


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> So you think that the issue insnt the new driver.


It could be, i don't know honestly. But again, on such high clocks when you're card is on the edge of being stable/unstable. A dozen things can come into play that could possibly let your card crash.


----------



## johnd0e

It could be tons of things causing a lower overclock. Heck if I set my clock to 1550 on a fresh boot from being turned off over night it will run firestrike easy peasy, but that's it, just one run, after that it's unstable.

It could be ambient temps, humidity, degradation of some part of the card, etc etc. Or perhaps it is the driver, if you want to rule that out just switch to 353.62, that's supposedly the best for benching.


----------



## zetoor85

i send him my 1.250 volt bios, 1600 mhz inc

remind you guys, we both do 1550mhz stable at stock voltage...

he has very good card


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> i send him my 1.250 volt bios, 1600 mhz inc
> 
> remind you guys, we both do 1550mhz stable at stock voltage...
> 
> he has very good card


That does not guarantee anything on unlocked voltage tough. Its just not as simple as throwing some voltage into a high ASIC cards and it's guaranteed to break world records, wish it was but the outcome might be disappointing. Besides that, every single chip is different, if yours can it doesn't mean his can also.

Anyway, good luck!


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> That does not guarantee anything on unlocked voltage tough. Its just not as simple as throwing some voltage into a high ASIC cards and it's guaranteed to break world records, wish it was but the outcome might be disappointing. Besides that, every single chip is different, if yours can it doesn't mean his can also.
> 
> Anyway, good luck!


thanks.

i still stand my words.









how come, a bios modder tells me, even before i get hands on my own giga xtreme, that he had moded over 10 xtreme cards, ALL went 1550mhz core?, does this not ring a bell ??

the cards are highly binned, and we are in a late phase of 980 ti live time, if we didnt had good silicon, we will get it now







trust me

and you are still 100% right about no card clock the same way, but 1600 mhz for my or he's card, no problem !


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> That does not guarantee anything on unlocked voltage tough. Its just not as simple as throwing some voltage into a high ASIC cards and it's guaranteed to break world records, wish it was but the outcome might be disappointing. Besides that, every single chip is different, if yours can it doesn't mean his can also.
> 
> Anyway, good luck!


I dont want to break the world record...yet








Tests are gonna show us the results.
But from my experience the custom bios and the unlock voltage help enough the oc of the card.
My last evga 980ti acx with stock bios the max oc was 1525 and 2000 for memory with custom bios the clocks was 1565 and 2100.For some of us this is a big improvement for some is nothing.
For me is a little better score that's all


----------



## bloot

ASIC means nothing on Maxwell, at least in my experience. A friend of mine got an 85,7% ASIC card and can't even bench past 1480MHz on core and 7800MHz on memory whilst my 72,2% ASIC one is bench stable at 1535/8260 at stock voltage, and haven't tried higher yet.

It's just the silicon lottery, nothing to do with ASIC scores, it looks good on paper but it may not guarantee a good overclocker card at all, at least not on Maxwell as I have experienced myself.


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave vince's (kingpin) opinion here for no reason:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> I should check back here more often, your explanation is not exactly correct.
> 
> Easiest way to explain ASIC and how it relates to you guys is that it is a measurement of the quality of the gpu and how well it can scale at a set baseline voltage.
> Higher asic means it needs less voltage for XXX clock. Lower asic means it will need more voltage for XXX clock.
> Prior to maxwell, *ASIC HAD LESS meaning or I should say was less significant* because you got a lot of voltage scaling out of Kepler. You could take a lower asic 780kpti card for example, give it lots of volts and it can hit the same clocks as a higher asic counterpart running less voltage but clocking higher. On Maxwell, we do not have this luxury of running 1.4v+ on the gpus using air/water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This means that ASIC is more relevant because "typically and in most cases" a higher ASIC card will get you more clocks with the lowest possible voltage at the end of the day considering the voltage limits on Maxwell. For the sole reason of not being able to add much voltage on air/water with maxwell, ASIC becomes more relevant this gen, not the other way around.
> If you take ten pieces 80% ASIC and 10 pieces of 70% ASIC, and see how high each one clocks with min def voltage for KP980ti cards of 1.16v under 3d load, you will see the higher ASIC cards clocking the highest. There are always exceptions ofc, so not all cards will fall in line like that. Which brings us to the next part, leakage.
> 
> ASIC does not accurately reflect leakage unfortunately and THIS is the lottery part of the equation and what can cause a high asic card to "underperform" to expectations. *HIGHER ASIC DOES NOT EQUAL LOWER LEAKAGE*, it is the opposite. Higher ASIC has higher leakage PERIOD. Leakage and gpu scalability/headroom/ASIC VALUE scale linearly together. Lowest ASIC cards have lowest leakage, this is one reason why on Kepler you were able to increase the voltage on a low ASIC part so much and get good scaling on air water, because they had lowest leakage. Can a lower asic card clock higher than a higher asic card, YES! It is because of leakage values and all cards are different. The "lottery" is the LEAKAGE. Some high asic gpus have insane leakage numbers, This is THE SOLE reason why a high ASIC card may fall short on air/water. So much nonsense about ASIC on the net since 980KPti launched, what I explained is the real deal. Hope it helps you to understand more.


yeah, i edited out where i was incorrect.


----------



## mus1mus

All these memory talks make me snooze. . .









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7667998


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azazil1190*
> 
> Ma
> Mate I dont have problem with those clocks really.
> But I cant understand why yestarday I was able to reach 1583 on core and today when I was update the driver I cant pass the 1576.i know the different is little but....
> And the other silly thing is that I can run fs without issues and crashes at 1570 and 2000 without voltage. 1187 the stock. I expected better results with 1.24v


Because your overclock is actually unstable and now it is finally failing. Also because Maxwell doesn't scale well with added voltage.


----------



## pc-illiterate

entered 1...getting the rest

so did i do goods?


----------



## Mato87

You can soon add me to the list








Going for my gtx 980 ti today, it's the Xtrem windforce version, can't wait. I sold my two gtx 970's the other day for a good price too and I couldn't wait for pascal any longer, high end pascal will not arrive at least for another year or more probably...

Will add photos of the card and when I install it in the case as soon as I get home after work.


----------



## IBVeteran0853

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> You can't add voltage to classies via the bios, it does nothing. All your voltage increase has to come from px16, the classy tool, or evbot.
> 
> Maxwell doesn't scale well with voltage like Kepler did, so adding voltage to maxwell can sometimes decrease stability. Try using the classy tool and reduce the voltage to around the 1.18v range and see if you can clock any higher. This works for me, at 1.2 and over I can only hit 1485mhz, but at 1.1875 I can hit 1515.


Thank you so much! I reduced the voltage to 1.187v and reduced power limit from 100% to 80% and managed to achieve a stable 1518 core and 4002 memory. I'm considering overclocking the memory in the bios itself (+500 Mhz) and see if an "internal" overclock will enhance stability.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8033731


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IBVeteran0853*
> 
> Thank you so much! I reduced the voltage to 1.187v and reduced power limit from 100% to 80% and managed to achieve a stable 1518 core and 4002 memory. I'm considering overclocking the memory in the bios itself (+500 Mhz) and see if an "internal" overclock will enhance stability.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8033731


your power limit being at or over 100% shouldnt cause instability if anything it will help stability so you dont get a power perfcap. set that to 115% or what ever is highest and forget it.


----------



## DaClownie

I know this is probably a silly question... but I've never owned a Nvidia card before... this EVGA 980Ti SC is my first one... how do I overclock it?

My prior card, an AMD HD 7970, I used MSI afterburner, jumped some voltage and then increased clocks. Is that the same thing I should do with this? I just don't want to bother installing the software if that's not what I use. if there's guide somewhere I should reference, please point me in the right direction.

Thanks!


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I know this is probably a silly question... but I've never owned a Nvidia card before... this EVGA 980Ti SC is my first one... how do I overclock it?
> 
> My prior card, an AMD HD 7970, I used MSI afterburner, jumped some voltage and then increased clocks. Is that the same thing I should do with this? I just don't want to bother installing the software if that's not what I use. if there's guide somewhere I should reference, please point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes, it's the same with Nvidia.









In your case (GTX 980 Ti), don't mess with voltage (leave it at stock) unless your card is put under water.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I know this is probably a silly question... but I've never owned a Nvidia card before... this EVGA 980Ti SC is my first one... how do I overclock it?
> 
> My prior card, an AMD HD 7970, I used MSI afterburner, jumped some voltage and then increased clocks. Is that the same thing I should do with this? I just don't want to bother installing the software if that's not what I use. if there's guide somewhere I should reference, please point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's the same with Nvidia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In your case (GTX 980 Ti), don't mess with voltage (leave it at stock) unless your card is put under water.
Click to expand...

Yep, mine has a EK FC block and backplate installed. She's ready for some torture. Do I change voltage using MSI Afterburner as well? or do I need to do one of those flashed BIOS I've seen people talking about in that custom BIOS thread?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Well we are losing again guys







we just need a flood of 980tis like they keep having floods of Radeons







.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Well we are losing again guys
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we just need a flood of 980tis like they keep having floods of Radeons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Im coming to support the Green team


----------



## looniam

i'm just putting this out there -

the fanboy competition is about fun. unfortunately as both sides have "called for help" the trolling has increased exponentially

please, don't start it and ignore it if you see it; the point is to HAVE FUN.

we now resume your normally scheduled programming . .


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm just putting this out there -
> 
> the fanboy competition is about fun. unfortunately as both sides have "called for help" the trolling has increased exponentially
> 
> please, don't start it and ignore it if you see it; the point is to HAVE FUN.
> 
> we now resume your normally scheduled programming . .


Some people really take this Nvidia/AMD 'war' way too serious indeed...
The amount of facepalm worthy comments are countless there.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm just putting this out there -
> 
> the fanboy competition is about fun. unfortunately as both sides have "called for help" the trolling has increased exponentially
> 
> please, don't start it and ignore it if you see it; the point is to HAVE FUN.
> 
> we now resume your normally scheduled programming . .
> 
> 
> 
> Some people really take this Nvidia/AMD 'war' way too serious indeed...
> The amount of facepalm worthy comments are countless there.
Click to expand...

I'm steering clear of it completely









I've always liked Nvidia more even though up until this 980Ti I had never owned one. The cost to performance ratio used to be so far in AMDs favor that I bought their card despite not liking it as much. What it boils down to, is they are both good products, each with their advantages and disadvantages.

BAM! Middle of the road answers for the win


----------



## looniam

ah, don't let "a few bad apples (on both sides) . . ."

just ignore the bait - there are a few members there (actually most) that know how to banter in a "mature" manner.









speaking of mature humor (sorta) . . its time for some fart jokes there . . .


----------



## navjack27

i can't enter lol. already got my 390x scores in there. anywho back on topic... yeah i run a modded bios on mine to get 1557/2000 on stock air cooling. it appears to pump 1.268v


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm just putting this out there -
> 
> the fanboy competition is about fun. unfortunately as both sides have "called for help" the trolling has increased exponentially
> 
> please, don't start it and ignore it if you see it; the point is to HAVE FUN.
> 
> we now resume your normally scheduled programming . .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Some people really take this Nvidia/AMD 'war' way too serious indeed...
> The amount of facepalm worthy comments are countless there.


The sadest part is we went so long without that happening. It is just suppose to be a fun competition for us to do, and now its turning into a thread I cannot believe.

Honestly with everything I have been seeing there today I wish I could un submit my score and just wash my hands with the entire thing







.

I do find it funny that when I said doing that would violate the TOS someone actually said thats only because a red teamer is doing it right, gimme a break lol.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah, don't let "a few bad apples (on both sides) . . ."
> 
> just ignore the bait - there are a few members there (actually most) that know how to banter in a "mature" manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> speaking of mature humor (sorta) . . its time for some fart jokes there . . .


Well I mean mtrai decided to make a post on Reddit...


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/4ccrf6/come_on_and_show_off_your_benchmarks_and_not_let/

Did anyone notice DSR is now supported by SLI / GSYNC in the newest driver?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I know this is probably a silly question... but I've never owned a Nvidia card before... this EVGA 980Ti SC is my first one... how do I overclock it?
> 
> My prior card, an AMD HD 7970, I used MSI afterburner, jumped some voltage and then increased clocks. Is that the same thing I should do with this? I just don't want to bother installing the software if that's not what I use. if there's guide somewhere I should reference, please point me in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks!


Going to start OCing... what do you guys use for stability testing?


----------



## superkyle1721

Small PSA for those it may concern. Gigabyte has recently (2 days ago) released a new version of their OC guru software. While the software is still miles behind the ease of use and functionality of Precision X or AB those who are owners of a gigabyte 900 series card that offers led color profiles will be happy to know that it finally works. Not only does it work but the option to change to colors remains even if you have customized your bios which previously would remove the feature completely.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Going to start OCing... what do you guys use for stability testing?


heaven, valley, firestrike. Video games.


----------



## superkyle1721

A demanding game is really the best stability test. I've found that I can easily be stable in Heaven or other benchmarks but not stable in games. I set a mild OC then game for 30 or so minutes back to windows increase and repeat until crash then back it off a bit.


----------



## looniam

crysis 3 ate my OC - true story.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> crysis 3 ate my OC - true story.


The Division is the new OC killer IMO. have 1570 Mhz 100% stable in all games I have played. 10 minutes in crash. drop down a bit still crashes. 1550 played for a couple hours and it finally crashed. I still haven't found the perfect OC for the game. I blame this on nonoptimized SLI coding though bc it crashes when the usage dips. This is with performance profile set through Nvidea.


----------



## looniam

there is a difference between OC killer and steaming pile of pooh . . . just saying


----------



## rck1984

For 24/7 stability, definitely some kind of heavy game.

In some less intensive benchmarks, my card is stable at 1595 / 8600Mhz. In Firestrike, it's 'only' 1585 / 8540Mhz and in gaming i'm looking at something around 1575 / 8450Mhz.


----------



## superkyle1721

What kind of voltage are you pumping through the card? Im thinking about upping mine a little more but cant seem to find any info on the max voltage for the xtreme waterforce cards


----------



## johnd0e

Stay under 1.3 and your fine. You can technicaly go over that but i doubt youll see any gains in performance even going to 1.3v, unless your running ln2 maxwell doesnt take overvoltage very well, you usually peak about 1.275ish for performamce gains and after that you start adding more heat and little performance.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What kind of voltage are you pumping through the card? Im thinking about upping mine a little more but cant seem to find any info on the max voltage for the xtreme waterforce cards


1.28v right now.


----------



## superkyle1721

Thanks guys I think 1.28V will be a safe stopping point for my cards. It should give me the boost I need to clear 25K in firestrike and maybe even clear the 40K graphic score.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Thanks guys I think 1.28V will be a safe stopping point for my cards. It should give me the boost I need to clear 25K in firestrike and maybe even clear the 40K graphic score.


1.28v should do, higher probably does not result in better overclocks anyway. Have fun pushing


----------



## Krenith

my babies



The most important component in any gaming build.
love.

haha

ps. I havn't overclocked an nvidia graphics card before and with the ammount of money ive invested i dont wanna mess it up. So if anyone has any pointers please feel free to pm me.

my build

Skylake 6700k
dual GTX 980 ti Classifieds from EVGA
http://valid.x86.fr/pqetfm


----------



## superkyle1721

Nice choice of cards. As far as Overclocking the cards just load up a demanding game or something like heaven benchmark and slowly increase the core until it crashes. Once it crashes up the voltage a bit to see if you can make it stable and continue. Do not worry about the voltage you can run it at max voltage through the OCing programs no problem its well within the safe limits. Once you fine the max core then focus on memory. All in all just be patient and expect to restart a lot. If you have any more specific questions there are many here that will help guide you. Honestly though I dont think there is anything you can do that can damage the cards on stock bios in either afterburner or precision X.


----------



## DaClownie

Is there a way to increase the TDP limit? My temps are 42C with 1.205v at load but I'm hitting TDP limit of 110%

Currently boosting to 1521/3733 In MSI afterburner with +8mV. Fire strike of 17463 (1080p test, didn't buy the 1440p or 4K test)


----------



## Krenith

Thanks SuperKyle
Ill give it a shot here in a bit. How long should i run Heaven for?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krenith*
> 
> Thanks SuperKyle
> Ill give it a shot here in a bit. How long should i run Heaven for?


Honestly many will say to let it run for a long time but in reality it's not a very powerful benchmark. Just increase slowly while it's playing in the background until crash. Back it down 10-20mhz and start using a powerful game as a benchmark like witcher 3, GTAV or the division. Just play until you crash then adjust down another 10Mhz.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Is there a way to increase the TDP limit? My temps are 42C with 1.205v at load but I'm hitting TDP limit of 110%
> 
> Currently boosting to 1521/3733 In MSI afterburner with +8mV. Fire strike of 17463 (1080p test, didn't buy the 1440p or 4K test)


Yes head over to the custom bios thread and ask Mr-dark. He will set you up with a great custom bios built from your stock bios.


----------



## s0nniez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krenith*
> 
> Thanks SuperKyle
> Ill give it a shot here in a bit. How long should i run Heaven for?


I was stable on heaven but played the division and crashed. I think games are more of a test than heaven.


----------



## superkyle1721

Yeah thats basically what I was getting at. I did meantion before that I am stable at 1570 on every game I play except for The division so I think the SLI scaling and or the GPU coding for the game is just crap.


----------



## Krenith

Does it matter that my ASIC is 65 on one card and 74 on the other?


----------



## superkyle1721

It will not effect the ability to run the two GPUs together at all. It will effect what voltage you will need to send through the cards to achieve the max overclock however. You will also want to put the higher asic card in the top slot (closest to your cpu). This is bc it will be pulling heat from the card below it. Since the higher asic means it runs more efficiently this should keeps temps of the two cards as close as possible. Under stock bios the lower asic card will most likely be the limiting factor of your overclock unless of course temps are your issue.


----------



## Krenith

Well im looking into a custom bios. And ill have to swap them the bottom card seems to be the winner here haha. Staying pretty cool though lots of space on the asus max viii formula board.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krenith*
> 
> Well im looking into a custom bios. And ill have to swap them the bottom card seems to be the winner here haha. Staying pretty cool though lots of space on the asus max viii formula board.


For custom bios I would advice to ask mr-dark to set you up with the max safe voltage for your cards. (After you give him your temps under max allowable voltage running a game for say 30 minutes) this will give him an idea what voltage you can not only safely run but if you can even take more voltage and stay nice and cool. Ask him to turn off boost and raise the TDP. From there you can experiment and determine the max overclock for core and memory. If you want you can then alter that portion of the bios yourself it's very easy and never deal with an OC software. There is a bunch of good info in the first page of that thread so make sure to read up on it but IMO a custom bios is a must considering how much we spent on these card. Might as well get all the power out they can push.


----------



## Krenith

Just took a look at your build. That thing is no slouch! Yeah ill do that and see if he can build these beasts into real winners. Thanks for all the help.
Side note. Been waiting on the m.2 pro drives from samsung to hit 1tb so i can justify buying one. (Mostly tell the wife i need moar room)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krenith*
> 
> Just took a look at your build. That thing is no slouch! Yeah ill do that and see if he can build these beasts into real winners. Thanks for all the help.
> Side note. Been waiting on the m.2 pro drives from samsung to hit 1tb so i can justify buying one. (Mostly tell the wife i need moar room)


My drive is only 256gb they didn't have the picture for 256 in the builder haha. I use the 256GB as the OS programs drive and 2 Samsung 850 pro ssds in raid 0 strictly for games, 2 WD 2tb red drives for plex and 1 WD black 2tb for random extra storage and chrome downloads etc. the price when they do finally release the 1tb version will just be way to much for me to justify. If I'm honest having the 950 pro as the OS program drive vs a single 850 pro I haven't noticed any noticeable benefits (other will prob rip me for saying that) but it's true.


----------



## Krenith

Yeah i could see that. It would be select software to actually use it to its full potential. But then again with my build i just went to the top of my budget and then tossed more money at it to be sure. Might just go with the two pro ssd in a raid aswell. Currently runnin an evo but it was mostly to just get me by until i figured out what was going to best suit me.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krenith*
> 
> Yeah i could see that. It would be select software to actually use it to its full potential. But then again with my build i just went to the top of my budget and then tossed more money at it to be sure. Might just go with the two pro ssd in a raid aswell. Currently runnin an evo but it was mostly to just get me by until i figured out what was going to best suit me.


I know the feeling. I started my build as a HTPC just to operate as a plex server. As I started adding parts to the cart I decided I wanted to game then I decided I wanted to game at 4K on my tv. Next thing I knew I was 3 grand in the hole with one kick a$$ computer haha.


----------



## Krenith

Haha yeah. I built a pc for myself and a little amd gamer for my cousin. Hit just over 5 grand. It gets up there fast.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krenith*
> 
> Does it matter that my ASIC is 65 on one card and 74 on the other?


I have a 69.4 and 82 in sli. On no limit runs i can push 1530/8614. Sli doesnt care which card is better or worse, youll just run at whatever the slowest card can run.


----------



## AsusFan30

I have installed my EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTW into my Alienware Amplifier. I ran 3DMark Firestrike, and I was able to O.C. +300 Core, +600 Memory with no issues at all! 1647 Mhz Core is good I guess.







[/URL]


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> I have installed my EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTW into my Alienware Amplifier. I ran 3DMark Firestrike, and I was able to O.C. +300 Core, +600 Memory with no issues at all! 1647 Mhz Core is good I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]











Nice that you have it working with the Alienware Amp.
I was looking at an Alienware notebook with the optional graphics amp. a while ago, it's a neat idea.
The best of both worlds, combining a desktop card with a notebook.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok after a long time of tinkering and testing I think I am near the edge of what my build can do. I could bump the multiplier on the cpu up to 49 but i leave it at 48 24/7 so I just left it alone. Still not a bad score!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8051060


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok after a long time of tinkering and testing I think I am near the edge of what my build can do. I could bump the multiplier on the cpu up to 49 but i leave it at 48 24/7 so I just left it alone. Still not a bad score!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8051060


Nice score....bump your memory clock up some more if you can.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8051060/fs/8033070

Edit: to clarify, im looking at graphics score not overall.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok after a long time of tinkering and testing I think I am near the edge of what my build can do. I could bump the multiplier on the cpu up to 49 but i leave it at 48 24/7 so I just left it alone. Still not a bad score!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8051060
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score....bump your memory clock up some more if you can.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8051060/fs/8033070
> 
> Edit: to clarify, im looking at graphics score not overall.
Click to expand...

I wish I could it's very odd. Where it is now is 100% stable in games and benches. Even the slightest increase and boom freezes without warning. No artifacts nothing just freezes and forces a restart every time. I think it has something to do with mixed memories. One waterforce is using Hynix and the other is Samsung. Not sure why they switch back and forth (I'm guessing to save money) but it seems they do not like each other. Really limits my memory overclocking.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I wish I could it's very odd. Where it is now is 100% stable in games and benches. Even the slightest increase and boom freezes without warning. No artifacts nothing just freezes and forces a restart every time. I think it has something to do with mixed memories. One waterforce is using Hynix and the other is Samsung. Not sure why they switch back and forth (I'm guessing to save money) but it seems they do not like each other. Really limits my memory overclocking.


oh gotcha....still a decent score.


----------



## man03999

Just bought a 980 ti classified. What would be the best way to overclock until i get this thing underwater? Any stable modded bios out there for this card? Thanks in advance and glad to be on the green team again.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> Just bought a 980 ti classified. What would be the best way to overclock until i get this thing underwater? Any stable modded bios out there for this card? Thanks in advance and glad to be on the green team again.


get the OCbios off of k|ngp|n cooling (though all it does is increase 100% fan tac and PT over the LN2)

get a probe it and DMM

use the classy tool ver 2.1.2

temps matter!

cheers.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> get the OCbios off of k|ngp|n cooling (though all it does is increase 100% fan tac and PT over the LN2)
> 
> get a probe it and DMM
> 
> use the classy tool ver 2.1.2
> 
> temps matter!
> 
> cheers.


Thank you!


----------



## johnd0e

everything looniam said + let me know if you'd like the bios im running, ill list what it does below.

-disable boost feature(removes thermal throttling so your card will remain at constant clock speed even at 80+c.....DOES NOT remove temperature instability, if your cards too hot its too hot, dont expect it to be stable.

-TDP increased to 500W.

-make your base clock whatever you want( meaning if you want your card to run 1400mhz, without even touching an overclocking software i can set it to 1400 in the bios.....note make this a stable clock speed, that should go without saying)

any questions feel free to ask.

EDIT: i see you posted in the 900 custom bios thread. ill let MR-Dark take care of you







hes good at what he does.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> everything looniam said + let me know if you'd like the bios im running, ill list what it does below.
> 
> -disable boost feature(removes thermal throttling so your card will remain at constant clock speed even at 80+c.....DOES NOT remove temperature instability, if your cards too hot its too hot, dont expect it to be stable.
> 
> -TDP increased to 500W.
> 
> -make your base clock whatever you want( meaning if you want your card to run 1400mhz, without even touching an overclocking software i can set it to 1400 in the bios.....note make this a stable clock speed, that should go without saying)
> 
> any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> EDIT: i see you posted in the 900 custom bios thread. ill let MR-Dark take care of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes good at what he does.


I agree.
I'm looking forward to flashing mine, with a similar bios that I got from from Mr-Dark.
I never did care for Nvidia's "Boost" feature, lol.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> everything looniam said + let me know if you'd like the bios im running, ill list what it does below.
> 
> -disable boost feature(removes thermal throttling so your card will remain at constant clock speed even at 80+c.....DOES NOT remove temperature instability, if your cards too hot its too hot, dont expect it to be stable.
> 
> -TDP increased to 500W.
> 
> -make your base clock whatever you want( meaning if you want your card to run 1400mhz, without even touching an overclocking software i can set it to 1400 in the bios.....note make this a stable clock speed, that should go without saying)
> 
> any questions feel free to ask.
> 
> EDIT: i see you posted in the 900 custom bios thread. ill let MR-Dark take care of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hes good at what he does.


Thanks for the quick reply and helpful info! So what is the boost feature? I keep seeing people are hitting 1500mhz and im struggling with 1450 with voltage and powerlimit maxed on Afterburner.

TDP 500w, does that mean the max power supplied to the gpu?

Enough questions for now, lol.

Thank you!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply and helpful info! So what is the boost feature? I keep seeing people are hitting 1500mhz and im struggling with 1450 with voltage and powerlimit maxed on Afterburner.
> 
> TDP 500w, does that mean the max power supplied to the gpu?
> 
> Enough questions for now, lol.
> 
> Thank you!


first, youll not be able to add voltage with AB, youll need to get PX16 and enable overvoltage and overboost, or youll need to download the classy voltage tool looniam linked. those are the best/easiest ways to add voltage.

also i found lower my voltage to 1.1875 allowed me to clock to 1500+ on air. maxwell likes being cold and voltage = heat.

in a nutshell, nvidia uses a boost feature that boosts your clock speed based on a few variables, but it will also pull clock speed as temperature rises. this can cause instability. by disabling boost, you essentaily get rid of the thermal throttle and your card will remain at your max clock speed that you set.

**like i said though, this will not cure temperature instability, maxwell like to be cold and gets really finicky the hotter it gets, no bios mod will change that, only better cooling will.**

TDP is the amount of power/ watts your card is allowed to pull. this is a number derived from how many watts your PCIE, and 8pin's/6-pin's can handle. higher you set your power limit the more power your card will be able to draw, however you should stay within the limits of the hardware.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> first, youll not be able to add voltage with AB, youll need to get PX16 and enable overvoltage and overboost, or youll need to download the classy voltage tool looniam linked. those are the best/easiest ways to add voltage.
> 
> also i found lower my voltage to 1.1875 allowed me to clock to 1500+ on air. maxwell likes being cold and voltage = heat.
> 
> in a nutshell, nvidia uses a boost feature that boosts your clock speed based on a few variables, but it will also pull clock speed as temperature rises. this can cause instability. by disabling boost, you essentaily get rid of the thermal throttle and your card will remain at your max clock speed that you set.
> 
> **like i said though, this will not cure temperature instability, maxwell like to be cold and gets really finicky the hotter it gets, no bios mod will change that, only better cooling will.**
> 
> TDP is the amount of power/ watts your card is allowed to pull. this is a number derived from how many watts your PCIE, and 8pin's/6-pin's can handle. higher you set your power limit the more power your card will be able to draw, however you should stay within the limits of the hardware.


Can't thank you enough! I just did some quick run of Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0. Attached are my screenshots. It's showing me under sensor the Core Clock at 1523 but in the main menu of gpuz its showing me the boost clock of 1397? Why are there 2 different numbers?

1.gif 25k .gif file


2.gif 20k .gif file


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> Can't thank you enough! I just did some quick run of Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0. Attached are my screenshots. It's showing me under sensor the Core Clock at 1523 but in the main menu of gpuz its showing me the boost clock of 1397? Why are there 2 different numbers?
> 
> 1.gif 25k .gif file
> 
> 
> 2.gif 20k .gif file


thats just how boost works. go off the sensors number, thats your actual clock speed that the cards running at. so when ever you overclock your adding to that number.

in the main tab of GPU-z the numbers at the bottom are showing the default out of box advertised base and boost, and above that is with your overclock added, however with the boost feature your card will run over that boost number as high as it can.

you'll see why your card is only boostiong that high by looking at perfcap's in your case its saying it needs more voltage to boost higher.

EDIT: if you remaining stable at those clocks you have a pretty good card.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> Can't thank you enough! I just did some quick run of Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0. Attached are my screenshots. It's showing me under sensor the Core Clock at 1523 but in the main menu of gpuz its showing me the boost clock of 1397? Why are there 2 different numbers?
> 
> 1.gif 25k .gif file
> 
> 
> 2.gif 20k .gif file


welcome to gpuboost 2; where ASIC/voltage/PT all play together to raise your clock speed.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> welcome to gpuboost 2; where ASIC/voltage/PT all play together to raise your clock speed.


until temperature rips the chair out from under you like an amazing highschool prank!


----------



## looniam

i know, i meant to edit about temps but went to the fanboy comp thread . .









E:
speaking of which - man03999 show you new love for green here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd/0_50

got 26 25.4 hours . . .


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> welcome to gpuboost 2; where ASIC/voltage/PT all play together to raise your clock speed.


Card has ASIC of 75.3%. I think that's decent, right?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> thats just how boost works. go off the sensors number, thats your actual clock speed that the cards running at. so when ever you overclock your adding to that number.
> 
> in the main tab of GPU-z the numbers at the bottom are showing the default out of box advertised base and boost, and above that is with your overclock added, however with the boost feature your card will run over that boost number as high as it can.
> 
> you'll see why your card is only boostiong that high by looking at perfcap's in your case its saying it needs more voltage to boost higher.
> 
> EDIT: if you remaining stable at those clocks you have a pretty good card.


Wonderful. So I'm actually running at 1500+mhz! How do i disable the boost feature and force it to run constant?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i know, i meant to edit about temps but went to the fanboy comp thread . .


understandable, ive been leaving my browser open on that page all night watching new posts come in, and refreshing every now and then to see new sub posts in other threads.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> Card has ASIC of 75.3%. I think that's decent, right?
> Wonderful. So I'm actually running at 1500+mhz! How do i disable the boost feature and force it to run constant?


75.3% is decent, asic only tells half the story though. hardware on the card can make or break you too.

yea your over 1500Mhz. only way to disable boost is from bios. MR-DARK will handle all that. id offer to do it for you right now but im litteraly about to fall asleep and the girlfriends already complaining that i havent come to bed yet







sorry.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 75.3% is decent, asic only tells half the story though. hardware on the card can make or break you too.
> 
> yea your over 1500Mhz. only way to disable boost is from bios. MR-DARK will handle all that. id offer to do it for you right now but im litteraly about to fall asleep and the girlfriends already complaining that i havent come to bed yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry.


You're good, go to bed. Thanks for all the help! Ill update this thread later!


----------



## Cyber Locc

Well Guys I tried, I ordered a GPU block yesterday sadly it wasnt shipped out till today so UPS will be delivering her on Friday 1 day short







.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Well Guys I tried, I ordered a GPU block yesterday sadly it wasnt shipped out till today so UPS will be delivering her on Friday 1 day short
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That's not bad at all. I ordered the gpu last Thursday and it just got delivered today (Newegg and Fedex)


----------



## michael-ocn

Help! The green team is being overrun by mobs of red cards and there's very little time left...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd


----------



## looniam

^ i left you a present there!


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> That's not bad at all. I ordered the gpu last Thursday and it just got delivered today (Newegg and Fedex)


YA its fast forsure, I held out too long. I wanted to wait for the hope that EVGA restocked the HC 980ti blocks, finally gave up and bought a titan one before those are gone too, as I have a feeling they are EOL now.

So now I wont be able to get under water before the competition ends







.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> YA its fast forsure, I held out too long. I wanted to wait for the hope that EVGA restocked the HC 980ti blocks, finally gave up and bought a titan one before those are gone too, as I have a feeling they are EOL now.
> 
> So now I wont be able to get under water before the competition ends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


take your rig OUTSIDE.







i froze my butt off last night.


----------



## max883

just installed a Gigabyte GTX 980 TI Extreme Waterforce in my litle Silverstone raven !! smile.gif

ASIC 82% smile.gif

using a Corsair H55 for the cpu smile.gif


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> just installed a Gigabyte GTX 980 TI Extreme Waterforce in my litle Silverstone raven !! smile.gif
> 
> ASIC 82% smile.gif
> 
> using a Corsair H55 for the cpu smile.gif


Very nice!


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krenith*
> 
> 
> 
> my babies
> 
> The most important component in any gaming build.
> love.
> 
> ps. I havn't overclocked an nvidia graphics card before and with the ammount of money ive invested i dont wanna mess it up. So if anyone has any pointers please feel free to pm me.
> 
> my build
> 
> Skylake 6700k
> dual GTX 980 ti Classifieds from EVGA
> http://valid.x86.fr/pqetfm


Nice Rig! ... But if your going to Max clock with a custom bios and PrecisionX pushing beyond 1.218v (soft lock) and or maxed TDP like MrDark provides, I'd highly recommend ditching the "daisy-chained" PCI-E power connectors and run separate cords (4) for each 8pin ... been discussed several times in this thread, maybe someone else can direct link










OR you may end up with this ...




Most all of us setup with individual PCI-E cords/8pin connector like Deathangel below











If you want to quiz MrDark, for his opinion I'm sure he'll help out, but seeing those daisy-chained connectors with a fully modded bios/volts watts brings back bad memories of others wishing someone warned them 1st









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> I have installed my EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTW into my Alienware Amplifier. I ran 3DMark Firestrike, and I was able to O.C. +300 Core, +600 Memory with no issues at all! 1647 Mhz Core is good I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]


Holy Cow! ... I guess 1647 is OK? If that was done on a stock bios that's one of the best out-of-box clocks I've seen!
Could you post your Firestrike link and some Valley/Heaven screenies with GPU-Z and/or AB / PrecisionX screen Info?


----------



## zetoor85

the max i can on my 980 ti

that guy on 1647 having an god card !!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 
> 
> the max i can on my 980 ti
> 
> that guy on 1647 having an god card !!


i dont believe you, prove it









go run the 3 benchmarks for the 3d fanboy competition and post your results....then ill believe you.









http://www.overclock.net/t/1586140/3d-fanboy-competition-2016-nvidia-vs-amd


----------



## looniam

i see what you did there.


----------



## Krenith

Thanks Tom ill do that right away. Love my new baby and would hate to treat it poorly.


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Krenith*
> 
> 
> 
> my babies
> 
> The most important component in any gaming build.
> love.
> 
> ps. I havn't overclocked an nvidia graphics card before and with the ammount of money ive invested i dont wanna mess it up. So if anyone has any pointers please feel free to pm me.
> 
> my build
> 
> Skylake 6700k
> dual GTX 980 ti Classifieds from EVGA
> http://valid.x86.fr/pqetfm
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Rig! ... But if your going to Max clock with a custom bios and PrecisionX pushing beyond 1.218v (soft lock) and or maxed TDP like MrDark provides, I'd highly recommend ditching the "daisy-chained" PCI-E power connectors and run separate cords (4) for each 8pin ... been discussed several times in this thread, maybe someone else can direct link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR you may end up with this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most all of us setup with individual PCI-E cords/8pin connector like Deathangel below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to quiz MrDark, for his opinion I'm sure he'll help out, but seeing those daisy-chained connectors with a fully modded bios/volts watts brings back bad memories of others wishing someone warned them 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> I have installed my EVGA GTX 980 Ti FTW into my Alienware Amplifier. I ran 3DMark Firestrike, and I was able to O.C. +300 Core, +600 Memory with no issues at all! 1647 Mhz Core is good I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Cow! ... I guess 1647 is OK? If that was done on a stock bios that's one of the best out-of-box clocks I've seen!
> Could you post your Firestrike link and some Valley/Heaven screenies with GPU-Z and/or AB / PrecisionX screen Info?
Click to expand...

I will post this weekend?


----------



## looniam




----------



## Krenith

There haha. all better.


----------



## man03999

Flashed with Mr-Dark's custom bios then messed around messed around with EVGAX and ended with core 1651mhz and mem 2103mhz however under gpu z sensor its reporting max core of 1541. Why is that?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krenith*
> 
> 
> 
> There haha. all better.


looking good!


----------



## lilchronic

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed with Mr-Dark's custom bios then messed around messed around with EVGAX and ended with core 1651mhz and mem 2103mhz however under gpu z sensor its reporting max core of 1541. Why is that?
> looking good!
> 
> 
> 
> 'cos that's a false bios. Many people fake their clocks, i dunno why. I can imagine it.
Click to expand...

sorta yes. gpu-z will read what's in the bios BUT will also read core speed that is adding with AB or PX.

1651-1507=144

going lower than 1651 during benching/gaming would be the card throttling from temps/voltage or power target.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> We already discuss that. Your clock isn't 1626, that's for sure.


Why would you say his clock is not 1626? I can get mine up to 1600 and it be overclock stable but not game stable. There is no reason for me to believe he cant achieve 1626. I'm not sure why you seem so sure of yourself there?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Why would you say his clock is not 1626? I can get mine up to 1600 and it be overclock stable but not game stable. There is no reason for me to believe he cant achieve 1626. I'm not sure why you seem so sure of yourself there?


I think (but correct me if wrong) that he means that GPU-Z is reading the clocks set in the BIOS, for example 1500. Plus the amount set in Afterburner/Precision-X but that the card only runs on the 1500 set in the BIOS. Therefore saying the clock showing is 'fake'.

Let's say: 1500 core-clock in BIOS + 124Mhz from Afterburner/Precision-X = 1624Mhz.
He's saying that the clock only really works on 1500 and that the 124Mhz extra does not apply, its only showing that extra 124Mhz.

Difficult to explain but at least i think that is what he's saying and tbh, i don't know what to think of that theory...

I do believe the extra Mhz added by Afterburner is definitely added, therefore not being fake clocks. I am using a custom BIOS myself and if i compare my benchmark scores with other scores online, they seem pretty legit.


----------



## superkyle1721

Not really sure that makes sense. The clocks that show in GPU-z include the altered clocks in PX or AB thats for sure but it is very easy to show that the adjusted clocks are being applied. Using sensor mode in GPU-z or simply reading the outputs in AB or PX will show you your actual running clock speed including any voltage power sli throttles that may exist.


----------



## rck1984

Like i said, i'm using a custom BIOS as well. The BIOS is set on a core-clock of 1556Mhz, i apply about 18Mhz with Afterburner, resulting in 1583Mhz. That's what i benched Firestrike v1.1 with and the Firestrike report even shows the right clocks, so they're correctly recognized by the software. I believe the clocks actually do work and are not fake.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11394742?


----------



## superkyle1721

They are not fake period. There are several ways to prove this theory incorrect.
1) Screen shot gpu-z sensor mode
2) screenshot PX or AB main panel showing clocks.
3) Use screen overlay to see the actual clocks you are running.
4) Just for fun ramp up your clocks to 1700Mhz by this theory nothing in the hardware should change and you will be able to pass all benchmarks (Which we all know wont happen)
5) there really are a ton but these alone should be enough to put this to rest haha


----------



## HAL900

is already known PRICE GP104 (1070)?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> They are not fake period. There are several ways to prove this theory incorrect.
> 1) Screen shot gpu-z sensor mode
> 2) screenshot PX or AB main panel showing clocks.
> 3) Use screen overlay to see the actual clocks you are running.
> 4) Just for fun ramp up your clocks to 1700Mhz by this theory nothing in the hardware should change and you will be able to pass all benchmarks (Which we all know wont happen)
> 5) there really are a ton but these alone should be enough to put this to rest haha


Easiest way to test this is to run a benchmark with nothing applied in Afterburner and a run with a certain amount of MHz added. Then compare the two, if it's true what he's trying to say (if I understand what he's trying to say) then both runs should result in same amount of points. Without trying right now, I can certainly say that it's definitely different results.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Nice Rig! ... But if your going to Max clock with a custom bios and PrecisionX pushing beyond 1.218v (soft lock) and or maxed TDP like MrDark provides, I'd highly recommend ditching the "daisy-chained" PCI-E power connectors and run separate cords (4) for each 8pin ... been discussed several times in this thread, maybe someone else can direct link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR you may end up with this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most all of us setup with individual PCI-E cords/8pin connector like Deathangel below
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to quiz MrDark, for his opinion I'm sure he'll help out, but seeing those daisy-chained connectors with a fully modded bios/volts watts brings back bad memories of others wishing someone warned them 1st
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Cow! ... I guess 1647 is OK? If that was done on a stock bios that's one of the best out-of-box clocks I've seen!
> Could you post your Firestrike link and some Valley/Heaven screenies with GPU-Z and/or AB / PrecisionX screen Info?


I have a GTX980 Ti SLI.
Single chain for the two 8PIN
and a single cord for the two 6PIN.

No problem at this moment.


----------



## superkyle1721

That would work but it would be difficult since you can run the exact same settings and your score can deviate quite a bit

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## man03999

Well this is confusing me.

I can get the card to 1700mhz and crash in benchmark right away.

There's a difference between base modded bios and added settings in PX. 102fps vs 108fps in Unigine Heaven 4.0

I don't think im getting all the clocks but some of them are actually applied?? Temp, voltage throttle?

Anyways I'm happy to match and beat my 290x cf setup with a single 980ti.









Edit: Sensor shows Max core clock of 1556.7mhz


----------



## Cyber Locc

Well @johnd0e my block got here a day too late..... I could have beaten your score with this, I may have been able to without if I had tried but we will go at it again lol







.

Anyway she is gorgeous even if she was a day late







.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> Well this is confusing me.
> 
> I can get the card to 1700mhz and crash in benchmark right away.
> 
> There's a difference between base modded bios and added settings in PX. 102fps vs 108fps in Unigine Heaven 4.0
> 
> I don't think im getting all the clocks but some of them are actually applied?? Temp, voltage throttle?
> 
> Anyways I'm happy to match and beat my 290x cf setup with a single 980ti.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Sensor shows Max core clock of 1556.7mhz
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


if you haven't owned a kepler or maxwell card it can be confusing. reading some of these posts can also lead to confusion.

what you see in the sensors tab in GPU-Z will give you correct a reading (the front will show the "potential boost clock.") also the OSD/monitor in AB and PX. disregard benchmarking software for the most part, esp. heaven.

in the bios you have base clock and boost clock. the base clock is entering into the 3d clock state w/little to no load. boost clock is the _minimum_ under a 3d load. there are a few variables involved with that boost clock you will actually get; _ASIC, voltage and temps._

_ASIC_ reflect how much voltage is needed for a specific clock speed; a lower ASIC will need more voltage than a higher ASIC at say 1500Mhz for example.

_voltage_ is what is set for the speed based on the bios's boost and voltage tables and maximum allowed. get maxwell bios tweaker and look at those two tabs and it will make better sense.

_temp_ can affect not just the clock throttling directly @84c/92c but also some voltage throttling (which in turn affects clock speed) can occur as low as 54c.

this by no means a complete explanation and a lot of stuff to wrap your head around. also pretty much probably why some folks just find a clock speed they are stable at and just disable boost in the bios all together.

me - i have fun with it because it can be surprising at times.









but yeah 1700 would be instant crash!

E:
crap i completely, again missed power target! but it is self explanatory once you hit the limit, your clock speed will go down. sometimes i have noticed it ~10% less than the bios's setting..


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Well @johnd0e my block got here a day too late..... I could have beaten your score with this, I may have been able to without if I had tried but we will go at it again lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Anyway she is gorgeous even if she was a day late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


You could have tried


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> You could have tried


HAHA, lol, you put your beat me scores in at the last min by the time I seen them the competition was closed lol.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> HAHA, lol, you put your beat me scores in at the last min by the time I seen them the competition was closed lol.


I play dirty


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I play dirty


That was the Snipe Bench


----------



## looniam

just because:




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## johnd0e

your a winner in my book @looniam


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> your a winner in my book @looniam


For some reason I saw the icons as the green guy with his arm around the blue giving a thunbs up haha.....FRIENDS!!!


----------



## pc-illiterate

y'all got some weak ass 980 ti. they must all be evga...


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 
> 
> y'all got some weak ass 980 ti. they must all be evga...












I can probably start a benchmark at 2000/5000Mhz, make a quick screenshot and call it a day


----------



## SDhydro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 
> 
> y'all got some weak ass 980 ti. they must all be evga...


To bad valley doesn't report correct gpu clocks lol


----------



## superkyle1721

Here you go...World Record?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Here you go...World Record?


Seems legit


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> your a winner in my book @looniam


Ha see your snipe bench backfired he didn't put you over me hahahhahaha.









my card is on water now







so tomorrow it's on son it's on!








.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 
> 
> y'all got some weak ass 980 ti. they must all be evga...


Yep I sure do got Evga only non traitor gpu company for green side


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Ha see your snipe bench backfired he didn't put you over me hahahhahaha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card is on water now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so tomorrow it's on son it's on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


well then i shall try to beat you on air! and then fail and cry.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> well then i shall try to beat you on air! and then fail and cry.


Lol, you can do it. That classy has bigger fans, copper heatsink, more vrms







.


----------



## zetoor85

i want block to buuuh


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Lol, you can do it. That classy has bigger fans, copper heatsink, more vrms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


classy doesnt have copper heatsink, kingpin does. but regardless, if i cant keep it under 60c i cant push higher then 1540 with single card. and even with fans at 100% and undervolting the card with the classy tool i hit 60c pretty quick in firestrike, and i creep up on it in vantage and 3dm11. sadly without water, im stuck at being able to run completely unstable at 1540 lol.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 
> 
> i want block to buuuh


Won't get far with just the block


----------



## johnd0e

them xtreme cards should be pretty awsome under water. ill probly pick one or two up to put underwater in my main rig if pascal doesnt live up to the hype. then the classies will be for dedicated ln2 use.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> them xtreme cards should be pretty awsome under water. ill probly pick one or two up to put underwater in my main rig if pascal doesnt live up to the hype. then the classies will be for dedicated ln2 use.


I had to go with the waterforce since to my knowledge there doesn't exist a water block out right now for them. When I look it keeps saying releasing soon.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I had to go with the waterforce since to my knowledge there doesn't exist a water block out right now for them. When I look it keeps saying releasing soon.


thats becuase they just started working on them last month. they have to go through the whole R&D phase, then prototype, then address any changes that need to be made. then start production. should probly see them start hitting the market sometime in may id think....thats if they work the same way as the machine shop i work in.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> 
> 
> y'all got some weak ass 980 ti. they must all be evga...






yes this is EVGA the biggest shi* xD


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I had to go with the waterforce since to my knowledge there doesn't exist a water block out right now for them. When I look it keeps saying releasing soon.
> 
> 
> 
> thats becuase they just started working on them last month. they have to go through the whole R&D phase, then prototype, then address any changes that need to be made. then start production. should probly see them start hitting the market sometime in may id think....thats if they work the same way as the machine shop i work in.
Click to expand...

Yeah I agree but in reality it's a little late to the game isn't it? Asking someone to drop $700 on the GPU and ditch the cooler and add a $150 water block is asking a lot with the X80TI coming in around 6 months ish. And that's if they currently have pumps fittings and radiator. No doubt I'm sure it will sell but not nearly the quantity to cover R and D and production I would suspect but then again this is all speculation by me as I am not well versed in the matter.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I agree but in reality it's a little late to the game isn't it? Asking someone to drop $700 on the GPU and ditch the cooler and add a $150 water block is asking a lot with the X80TI coming in around 6 months ish. And that's if they currently have pumps fittings and radiator. No doubt I'm sure it will sell but not nearly the quantity to cover R and D and production I would suspect but then again this is all speculation by me as I am not well versed in the matter.


i personaly dont think its too late. especaily for how well the xtreme's perform. for all we know first round of pascal might be duds and 980ti and titan might still be king. or pascal could be the new king, wont know untill its released sadly.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah I agree but in reality it's a little late to the game isn't it? Asking someone to drop $700 on the GPU and ditch the cooler and add a $150 water block is asking a lot with the X80TI coming in around 6 months ish. And that's if they currently have pumps fittings and radiator. No doubt I'm sure it will sell but not nearly the quantity to cover R and D and production I would suspect but then again this is all speculation by me as I am not well versed in the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> i personaly dont think its too late. especaily for how well the xtreme's perform. for all we know first round of pascal might be duds and 980ti and titan might still be king. or pascal could be the new king, wont know untill its released sadly.
Click to expand...

True I personally have slightly high hopes but still realistic expectations. I purchased two of the waterforce TIs trying to run 4K gaming. I'm really hoping I don't have to wait until Volta to play at 60FPS maxed out. I realize that some games I can now but the higher end games like the division and what I expect from the 2016-17 releases are well short of this goal currently. From the reading I've done I wouldn't expect more than say a 25% increase. With the drop of HBM2 Volta really seems like it might be my next upgrade path but I can still hope AMD steps it up and produces a Polaris that answers all my needs.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you haven't owned a kepler or maxwell card it can be confusing. reading some of these posts can also lead to confusion.
> 
> what you see in the sensors tab in GPU-Z will give you correct a reading (the front will show the "potential boost clock.") also the OSD/monitor in AB and PX. disregard benchmarking software for the most part, esp. heaven.
> 
> in the bios you have base clock and boost clock. the base clock is entering into the 3d clock state w/little to no load. boost clock is the _minimum_ under a 3d load. there are a few variables involved with that boost clock you will actually get; _ASIC, voltage and temps._
> 
> _ASIC_ reflect how much voltage is needed for a specific clock speed; a lower ASIC will need more voltage than a higher ASIC at say 1500Mhz for example.
> 
> _voltage_ is what is set for the speed based on the bios's boost and voltage tables and maximum allowed. get maxwell bios tweaker and look at those two tabs and it will make better sense.
> 
> _temp_ can affect not just the clock throttling directly @84c/92c but also some voltage throttling (which in turn affects clock speed) can occur as low as 54c.
> 
> this by no means a complete explanation and a lot of stuff to wrap your head around. also pretty much probably why some folks just find a clock speed they are stable at and just disable boost in the bios all together.
> 
> me - i have fun with it because it can be surprising at times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but yeah 1700 would be instant crash!
> 
> E:
> crap i completely, again missed power target! but it is self explanatory once you hit the limit, your clock speed will go down. sometimes i have noticed it ~10% less than the bios's setting..


Can't thank you enough! Good info!


----------



## gagac1971

msi gtx 980 ti gaming here...this is my best 3D mark result until now...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11478570?


----------



## AsusFan30

1801 Core Clock?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1801 Core Clock?


1801 boost clock lol, doesn't mean it runs that. Got a bench of that?


----------



## looniam

wow! those dell OEMS!


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> wow! those dell OEMS!


I am not sure why it shows up as Dell. It is in an Alienware Amplifier, and is an EVGA FTW?


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AsusFan30*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1801 Core Clock?
> 
> 
> 
> 1801 boost clock lol, doesn't mean it runs that. Got a bench of that?
Click to expand...

I am going to Benchmark again, and record it this time. It runs 3dMark Firestrike with no crash.


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> They are not fake period. There are several ways to prove this theory incorrect.
> 1) Screen shot gpu-z sensor mode


This is the only certainty.
Look at my quotes: man03999 said gpu-z reports 1541. I'm sure that this result is compatible with his previous scores. Modded bios can improve card efficiency, but it cannot change your card. 110mhz is not realistic!

Now look at zetoor75 graphic score: 22900 with sammies. Just try to guess: 1560/2175? Absolutely not 1626, he should score 24k points. I asked for a gpu-z sensor report, did you see that?

5 months ago one man ( kingpin) said some important words about maxwell behaviour. And he also made an example with a golden card: that card could make 1630/2150 at 50 degrees. That was a 90 asic.
I think people get smarter ( or sly), not more lucky!


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ottoore*
> 
> I asked for a gpu-z sensor report, did you see that?







gpu-z also is impossible to cheat but this is more difficult xD


----------



## twerk

Thread cleaned.

Any more name calling or insults will lead to a temporary thread ban.


----------



## zetoor85

@ottoore

here's your stuff



and if you start question why i have a stock clock of 1556, i can tell you its because the bios is custom made with gpu boost 2.0 disable.

i leave it here, realy yes i should do more than 23k, but im allso doing alot of things wrong, maybe then i get my new board & cpu installed...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Any more name calling or insults will lead to a temporary thread ban.


Thank you.


----------



## DaClownie

How'd I do with my card?

Core: 1550mhz
Memory: 3801mhz
Max temps: 44C

3dmark Firestrike: 17841


----------



## max883

Look what i got







ASIC 82%


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> How'd I do with my card?
> 
> Core: 1550mhz
> Memory: 3801mhz
> Max temps: 44C
> 
> 3dmark Firestrike: 17841


What is the cooling?
1550 mhz and 215xx?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9132969


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> How'd I do with my card?
> 
> Core: 1550mhz
> Memory: 3801mhz
> Max temps: 44C
> 
> 3dmark Firestrike: 17841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the cooling?
> 1550 mhz and 215xx?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9132969
Click to expand...

EK Full Cover waterblock with backplate, 2x240mm radiator with 6 corsair SP120 fans




Seems my memory doesn't like overclocking beyond that +300 mark... freaks out at 325 and crashes. My old HD 7970 didn't like overclocking memory very well either


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Any more name calling or insults will lead to a temporary thread ban.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> How'd I do with my card?
> 
> Core: 1550mhz
> Memory: 3801mhz
> Max temps: 44C
> 
> 3dmark Firestrike: 17841


Looking good mate, stock BIOS? Samsung or Hynix RAM?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Any more name calling or insults will lead to a temporary thread ban.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> How'd I do with my card?
> 
> Core: 1550mhz
> Memory: 3801mhz
> Max temps: 44C
> 
> 3dmark Firestrike: 17841
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Looking good mate, stock BIOS? Samsung or Hynix RAM?
Click to expand...

I don't know honestly which memory. Not stock BIOS, custom BIOS with power limits increased. Memory chips are under a full cover block now so whatever comes on the EVGA SC


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Any more name calling or insults will lead to a temporary thread ban.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I don't know honestly which memory. Not stock BIOS, custom BIOS with power limits increased. Memory chips are under a full cover block now so whatever comes on the EVGA SC


Out of curiosity, check GPU-Z. it says the manufacturer of your chips behind 'Memory type'.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Thread cleaned.
> 
> Any more name calling or insults will lead to a temporary thread ban.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I don't know honestly which memory. Not stock BIOS, custom BIOS with power limits increased. Memory chips are under a full cover block now so whatever comes on the EVGA SC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Out of curiosity, check GPU-Z. it says the manufacturer of your chips behind 'Memory type'.
Click to expand...



Samsung chips


----------



## HAL900

EVGA SC with ACX 2.0+ it's probably the worst cooling to 980 ti By far the smallest



2700rpm and 85







1050 rpm and 53

And and it is good


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung chips


Samsung usually are good overclockers. What voltage are you on? Give it some more voltage, I'm pretty sure you can push that memory a lot higher


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Look what i got
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ASIC 82%


Great chip man. I've got two of them and they overclock like a beast. My ASIC is only 77 and 74 though. You should be able to hit 1580 core with the card and custom bios for sure


----------



## max883

XBOX ONE 4K Edition















ASIC 82%

Runing 130% Power target

GPU clock: 1600.Mhz

MEM clock: 8400.MHZ

50.c max temp and silent


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung chips
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung usually are good overclockers. What voltage are you on? Give it some more voltage, I'm pretty sure you can push that memory a lot higher
Click to expand...

Core voltage applies to memory? I thought it only went to the Core...


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Core voltage applies to memory? I thought it only went to the Core...


I'm not sure if it goes to memory as well but what I noticed is that if I overclock both core-clock and memory it gets more stable with some added voltage. Can be that the card becomes more stable as a whole on higher voltage. That's my experience with the Gtx980ti at least.

Little hard to explain what I mean, I'm on the road typing on my phone..


----------



## booya

Newcomer here











Don't worry, it's just my net-PC. I'm testing the card and later it will be in my main PC, with water block and modded BIOS.

Palit PA-GTX980Ti JetStream 6G with stock BIOS, I guess. 1189 MHz max boost @ max 1187 V. With ASIC 68









This card is pretty quiet... And now it's 100% silent (cause of 2 x 120 mm fans with 1200 and 1600 rpm







)

I just want to be sure, that this card will not die when I'll install on it a water block...


----------



## superkyle1721

Never been one to return things but all this talk about the different memory types has me a little sad i am limited in my memory clocks by the two different memory types (hynix and samsung) Getting a replacment sent to me from amazon.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *booya*
> 
> Newcomer here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, it's just my net-PC. I'm testing the card and later it will be in my main PC, with water block and modded BIOS.
> 
> Palit PA-GTX980Ti JetStream 6G with stock BIOS, I guess. 1189 MHz max boost @ max 1187 V. With ASIC 68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This card is pretty quiet... And now it's 100% silent (cause of 2 x 120 mm fans with 1200 and 1600 rpm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I just want to be sure, that this card will not die when I'll install on it a water block...


HOLY CABLE MANAGEMENT!!


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Never been one to return things but all this talk about the different memory types has me a little sad i am limited in my memory clocks by the two different memory types (hynix and samsung) Getting a replacment sent to me from amazon.


It once again is just an indication though. Samsung is usually the better overclocker. Hynix is a good second. However, my Hynix has no trouble benching at 8550mhz. So it really is a lottery.

Hopefully you get a better clocking one now


----------



## superkyle1721

Oh I wouldnt bother returning just bc of brand type ect. Im returning simply bc each card clocks significantly higher independent of each other. Putting them in SLI causes m
mory artifacts much much earlier. I think there is some foul play going on between the two memory types but honestly its not something I know that much about. Just what I am seeing.

Depending on what the new card ships with ill be happy to have matching memory even if that means both are hynix.


----------



## Cyber Locc

I have Samsung memory that will barely overclock at all. However I am going to try again with the waterblock.

I think the reason maybe the cooling? My sc has a plate that passively cools the vrms and memory, and seeing how I was puhshing 1281mv that could of overheated my memory?


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I have Samsung memory that will barely overclock at all. However I am going to try again with the waterblock.
> 
> I think the reason maybe the cooling? My sc has a plate that passively cools the vrms and memory, and seeing how I was puhshing 1281mv that could of overheated my memory?


My Samsungs are under water right now and my core goes to 1550, memory doesn't really push that well. I'll try throwing some more volts at it and running the tomb raider RoTR benchmark again (this seems to be the one that finds problems with OCs the best for me)


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I have Samsung memory that will barely overclock at all. However I am going to try again with the waterblock.
> 
> I think the reason maybe the cooling? My sc has a plate that passively cools the vrms and memory, and seeing how I was puhshing 1281mv that could of overheated my memory?


Keeping them on low temp definitely helps.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My Samsungs are under water right now and my core goes to 1550, memory doesn't really push that well. I'll try throwing some more volts at it and running the tomb raider RoTR benchmark again (this seems to be the one that finds problems with OCs the best for me)


Give that a try, see if it helps getting your card stable on higher memory clocks.

Edit: meh, multi-quote failure..


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My Samsungs are under water right now and my core goes to 1550, memory doesn't really push that well. I'll try throwing some more volts at it and running the tomb raider RoTR benchmark again (this seems to be the one that finds problems with OCs the best for me)


Yep that was about my case I could oushthecore to 1540-1550 but mem over +100 would throw a grey screen in firestrike. Over +200 in gaming did the same.


----------



## booya

My VRAM from Samsung too... We will see about OC. I doubt that the temperature can interfere with memory overclocking. If we talking about norm temp (40-50-60C)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> HOLY CABLE MANAGEMENT!!


100% lack of it (this PC is for testing now)!


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> My Samsungs are under water right now and my core goes to 1550, memory doesn't really push that well. I'll try throwing some more volts at it and running the tomb raider RoTR benchmark again (this seems to be the one that finds problems with OCs the best for me)
> 
> 
> 
> Give that a try, see if it helps getting your card stable on higher memory clocks.
> 
> Edit: meh, multi-quote failure..
Click to expand...

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11487130

better... I haven't got a crash due to the memory yet, might be able to push it higher...


----------



## johnd0e

Memory can be picky with heat, just like the core is happier when its cold the memory is happier cold too. Also good overclocking memory is just a lottery as well, samsung is supposed to have tighter timings i believe wich helps benchmark scores.

I dont believe uping voltage from overclocking software or bios changes memory voltage. Im pretty sure that only affects the core. I may be wrong though.


----------



## DaClownie

I may also need a BIOS with Boost disabled. When the 3dmark utility goes to start sometimes, my clock will jump over 1600 like its trying to boost through the roof and it instant crashes... if I have a set 3D clock with no boost it should allow me to get a more constant result. I just tried changing clocks from +170 core to +175 core and my MSI Afterburner showed 1680 core instead of 1554 and crashed the second the demo started.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Memory can be picky with heat, just like the core is happier when its cold the memory is happier cold too. Also good overclocking memory is just a lottery as well, samsung is supposed to have tighter timings i believe wich helps benchmark scores.
> 
> I dont believe uping voltage from overclocking software or bios changes memory voltage. Im pretty sure that only affects the core. I may be wrong though.


Nope you are correct. The only way to change memory voltage with these cards is to replace the resistor/capacitor banks.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I may also need a BIOS with Boost disabled. When the 3dmark utility goes to start sometimes, my clock will jump over 1600 like its trying to boost through the roof and it instant crashes... if I have a set 3D clock with no boost it should allow me to get a more constant result. I just tried changing clocks from +170 core to +175 core and my MSI Afterburner showed 1680 core instead of 1554 and crashed the second the demo started.


with the way turbo boost 2.0 works as you increase the voltage of the card it will in turn try and boost higher. If you are using a modified bios to increase voltage simultaneously turning off boost is well not a must but can make your life much easier than trying to predict the boost that is applied to the card. You can enter MBT and get a feel for how it should react and predict based on that but I find its just easier to turn boost off once I find my peak overclock.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Well just ran a maxxed out heaven on water, granted I haven't done that since stock bios.

My previous was 106, this time 130fps....

My core wasn't stable at 1575, but it is at 1565 May be able to squeeze a bit more.

I will test memory now. As to the normal temps, my card was ramping up into the high 70s on the core.

And the acx heatsink doesn't cool memory or vrm there is a plate that does passively. And when I am pushing max voltage those gems are working hard lol.


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> I may also need a BIOS with Boost disabled. When the 3dmark utility goes to start sometimes, my clock will jump over 1600 like its trying to boost through the roof and it instant crashes... if I have a set 3D clock with no boost it should allow me to get a more constant result. I just tried changing clocks from +170 core to +175 core and my MSI Afterburner showed 1680 core instead of 1554 and crashed the second the demo started.
> 
> 
> 
> with the way turbo boost 2.0 works as you increase the voltage of the card it will in turn try and boost higher. If you are using a modified bios to increase voltage simultaneously turning off boost is well not a must but can make your life much easier than trying to predict the boost that is applied to the card. You can enter MBT and get a feel for how it should react and predict based on that but I find its just easier to turn boost off once I find my peak overclock.
Click to expand...

Yea, I'm going to disable boost. I didn't add any additional voltage (+49mV), but by bumping core from +170 to +175 it threw that boost through the roof. Temps will never be an issue with the watercooling, I'd rather just have stable numbers to work with. I'll post in the custom BIOS thread to get the boost disabled and work with real numbers from now on. I'll post back later today or tomorrow with some new results hopefully!


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Well just ran a maxxed out heaven on water, granted I haven't done that since stock bios.
> 
> My previous was 106, this time 130fps....
> 
> My core wasn't stable at 1575, but it is at 1565 May be able to squeeze a bit more.
> 
> I will test memory now. As to the normal temps, my card was ramping up into the high 70s on the core.


70+ is high for water, I maintain an average of 65-70c on air without a problem. what paste are you using or what waterblock


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DaClownie*
> 
> Yea, I'm going to disable boost. I didn't add any additional voltage (+49mV), but by bumping core from +170 to +175 it threw that boost through the roof. Temps will never be an issue with the watercooling, I'd rather just have stable numbers to work with. I'll post in the custom BIOS thread to get the boost disabled and work with real numbers from now on. I'll post back later today or tomorrow with some new results hopefully!


If you are happy with your voltage altering the boost and or core clocks is very easy in MBT. Mr-Dark does amazing work but if you are wanting to do it yourself it is very easy.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> 70+ is high for water, I maintain an average of 65-70c on air without a problem. what paste are you using or what waterblock


When I was high 70s I wasn't on water... I said I was on air pushing 1.281mv take the p.o. waterbios, that says do not use on air I was using that on air lol.

I am on water now and just set mem to +300, and so far it's fine and my core is under 40 now.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> 70+ is high for water, I maintain an average of 65-70c on air without a problem. what paste are you using or what waterblock


I was assuming that was on air. Guessed I missed that. I never clear 50C with my waterforce and thats running 1.3V maxed out everything in long bench sessions
nevermind haha


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I was assuming that was on air. Guessed I missed that. I never clear 50C with my waterforce and thats running 1.3V maxed out everything in long bench sessions
> nevermind haha


Noticed any difference in 1.28v and 1.31v? I mean, were you able to clock it a little higher?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Okay so it's 100% the acx cooler that holds the memory back. I am just finishing up a heaven at +500 mem, I wasn't able to go over +200 before.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Noticed any difference in 1.28v and 1.31v? I mean, were you able to clock it a little higher?


I was actually running at 1.3V to begin with so I never changed it. It was/is just reading 1.274V in GPU-z and everything else. Not exactly sure why but I confirmed it by looking in MBT and talking with Mr-Dark. He said I will be ok to increase voltage more but with everything I read it wont help stability just increase temps.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> When I was high 70s I wasn't on water... I said I was on air pushing 1.281mv take the p.o. waterbios, that says do not use on air I was using that on air lol.
> 
> I am on water now and just set mem to +300, and so far it's fine and my core is under 40 now.


oh okay, that makes me feel better. I'm using a max air bios. Quick question for everyone else here, I have a project I am working on in UE4. I noticed it stresses my card differently than games and it seems to be able to make my overclocks crash easier than games will. If anyone thinks this may be a viable stress test I may be able to upload it.

It runs on loop until it's closed but I can run actual benchmarks without issue but this seems to be able to push my card over the edge. Is anyone interested in running it?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I was actually running at 1.3V to begin with so I never changed it. It was/is just reading 1.274V in GPU-z and everything else. Not exactly sure why but I confirmed it by looking in MBT and talking with Mr-Dark. He said I will be ok to increase voltage more but with everything I read it wont help stability just increase temps.


Reason gpu-z display 1.274 is becuase that is the highest the software sensor will read. In all actuallity on many cards going over 1.25v doesnt really add much performance compared to how much heat it adds, however some cards do better then others, its all about luck.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> oh okay, that makes me feel better. I'm using a max air bios. Quick question for everyone else here, I have a project I am working on in UE4. I noticed it stresses my card differently than games and it seems to be able to make my overclocks crash easier than games will. If anyone thinks this may be a viable stress test I may be able to upload it.
> 
> It runs on loop until it's closed but I can run actual benchmarks without issue but this seems to be able to push my card over the edge. Is anyone interested in running it?


I can give it a try. Question though I know MSI kombustor does similar things however can be very very bad for your vrm. Are you sure you are not overstressing the VRM causing the crashes?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I can give it a try. Question though I know MSI kombustor does similar things however can be very very bad for your vrm. Are you sure you are not overstressing the VRM causing the crashes?


I'm not sure, that's why I'm hoping someone else can run it. I have slow internet and it's a large file but I'll post a link when it's uploaded


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Reason gpu-z display 1.274 is becuase that is the highest the software sensor will read. In all actuallity on many cards going over 1.25v doesnt really add much performance compared to how much heat it adds, however some cards do better then others, its all about luck.


Makes sense and I did see a small jump in stability from 1.25 to 1.3 but I dont really feel comfortable going above that so I wont know if more voltage will help further. 1580 on core though is very good IMO and is stable in all games except the division which I have to drop down to 1550


----------



## Cyber Locc

Here you go john no LOD tweaks this time







. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11487745 I could most likely go higher on core and mem I set it consertive due to heaven crashing, it would run the bench at 1575 but crash shortly after. However I think that is the OSD issues.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Makes sense and I did see a small jump in stability from 1.25 to 1.3 but I dont really feel comfortable going above that so I wont know if more voltage will help further. 1580 on core though is very good IMO and is stable in all games except the division which I have to drop down to 1550


Yea 1580 is a great overclock. You got the waterforce card right?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Here you go john no LOD tweaks this time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11487745 I could most likely go higher on core and mem I set it consertive due to heaven crashing, it would run the bench at 1575 but crash shortly after. However I think that is the OSD issues.


Going to have to push harder to get me to put my waterblock on haha.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8009289


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Makes sense and I did see a small jump in stability from 1.25 to 1.3 but I dont really feel comfortable going above that so I wont know if more voltage will help further. 1580 on core though is very good IMO and is stable in all games except the division which I have to drop down to 1550
> 
> 
> 
> Yea 1580 is a great overclock. You got the waterforce card right?
Click to expand...

Yeah two of them


----------



## rck1984

I am benching stable on 1585Mhz but games give me issues sometimes, i wonder if its worth going from 1.28v to 1.31v.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah two of them


Thats most likely why your cards are able to get some more performance out of 1.3v, your keeping them pretty cold wich helps scale better.

With my classies i actually undervolt to get higher clocks becuase the cards run cooler and make better use of the voltage then.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thats most likely why your cards are able to get some more performance out of 1.3v, your keeping them pretty cold wich helps scale better.
> 
> With my classies i actually undervolt to get higher clocks becuase the cards run cooler and make better use of the voltage then.


If you have waterblocks for them why on earth would you take them off? I mean out of curiosity thats a lot of money sitting around not being used lol


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you have waterblocks for them why on earth would you take them off? I mean out of curiosity thats a lot of money sitting around not being used lol


They didn't make blocks for the classy, he has his old 780ti blocks that also for the classy 980ti he hasn't put them on yet.


----------



## HAL900

Maxwell does not scale with V
It is not worth to give more to those 1.22V because it makes no sense.
Besides, I set the time of 1.31V permanently and somehow oc has not increased in virtually all the gpu-z shows 1,274 V
Otherwise it is not healthy for a graphics voltage


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you have waterblocks for them why on earth would you take them off? I mean out of curiosity thats a lot of money sitting around not being used lol


Have a 3rd card on its way. No sense in building the loop only to take it apart to put the 3rd card in.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Maxwell does not scale with V
> It is not worth to give more to those 1.22V because it makes no sense.
> Besides, I set the time of 1.31V permanently and somehow oc has not increased in virtually all the gpu-z shows 1,274 V
> Otherwise it is not healthy for a graphics voltage


I dont agree with that at all. If your card did not scale with voltage sure I believe that but saying that none of the 900 series cards scale with voltage is a bunch of BS. There have been numerous users including myself that have been able to increase overclock stability by increasing voltage. Of course where that voltage increase vs performance increase can flatline will vary based on many factors but increasing from 1.22 to 1.3V according to the custom bios thread has shown improvement in the vast majority of those that have reported back to the thread with updates. Please do not spread false information to other users who might believe you.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Have a 3rd card on its way. No sense in building the loop only to take it apart to put the 3rd card in.


3 980 TIs Wow now that is a crazy powerful rig.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Have a 3rd card on its way. No sense in building the loop only to take it apart to put the 3rd card in.


GEt out those blocks son, I aint done yet http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11488235 22,231


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> GEt out those blocks son, I aint done yet http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11488235 22,231


That is quite the jump. Have you altered any settings under nvidea settings? Seems your settings are the same but yet the GS increased a good bit?


----------



## johnd0e

The correct statement would be "maxwell does not scale well with voltage".

It all depends on how good your card is and how cold you can keep it. Some cards will make use of 1.3v+ while others might hit a wall at 1.2125v. It all comes down to the card itself.

But still it remains, maxwell does not scale well with voltage...does not mean you wont see an increase in performance by upping voltage, it just means that the amount of performance increase isnt proportoinal to the voltage increase.

Edit: i wrote doesnt not, stupid double negative typo haha.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> The correct statement would be "maxwell doesnt not scale well with voltage".
> 
> It all depends on how good your card is and how cold you can keep it. Some cards will make use of 1.3v+ while others might hit a wall at 1.2125v. It all comes down to the card itself.
> 
> But still it remains, maxwell does not scale well with voltage...does not mean you wont see an increase in performance by upping voltage, it just means that the amount of performance increase isnt proportoinal to the voltage increase.


Yeah thats what I was getting at just better said by you


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> GEt out those blocks son, I aint done yet http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11488235 22,231


Good score. Memory overclock helps alot. Still think i can hit that on air. Break 23k and ill put one underwater haha


----------



## DiceAir

Ok so I just want to find out if my card is faulty or just a glitch.

First thing first. I have my gpu overclocked to 1430 core and 7406 memory. I have a custom bios to disable boost 2.0 and make my card always go to overclock settings. My Card is the Galax 980Ti HOF that comes with a second bios. So i played some COD ghosts single player and was fine untill something weird happen. Driver crashed and normally I have to reboot my pc to get my normal clocks back otherwise it's stuck on 2d clocks. Anyway after the reboot it was giving me white artifact even on desktop. Before i can check my gpu clock speeds driver will crash. So 1 time I actually managed to somewhat load msi afterburner to check my overclocks and the values was way off. something ridiculously high. So then I rebooted again and every time it will crash and give me black, white screen or white dots indicating the memory is unstable. So reverted back to my stock bios and same issue

What I did then is boot in safe mode and uninstall msi afterburner and everything seems to be fine so far no crashes etc. But still weird. So what could be the issue? I think the driver crash somehow corrupted my msi afterburner settings of some sort so my memory was clocking so high on startup that it triggered the artifacts instantly.

Do you people think my card is still faulty and must be checked out? For now I'm running stock clocks and see what happens. Maybe explain to me what was the cause for my overclock to go haywire?


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That is quite the jump. Have you altered any settings under nvidea settings? Seems your settings are the same but yet the GS increased a good bit?


Nope all settings are the same. As a matter of fact I was having driver crashing issues even at stock closk after the last FS so I reinstalled the drivers then ran that one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Good score. Memory overclock helps alot. Still think i can hit that on air. Break 23k and ill put one underwater haha


will do, I am getting my memory up 100 every time with no signs of letting up. That ACX cooler was killing my memory clocks.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> GEt out those blocks son, I aint done yet http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11488235 22,231



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11488559?

This is on 1.31v, not sure if its any more stable compared to 1.28v though. Let me try pushing a little more.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11488559?
> 
> This is on 1.31v, not sure if its any more stable compared to 1.28v though. Let me try pushing a little more.


Is that a refrence card? I didnt think they could push 1.3


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Is that a refrence card? I didnt think they could push 1.3


EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked+ ACX2.0+


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> EVGA GTX980Ti Superclocked+ ACX2.0+


Yep i got the same card, didnt think they would allow 1.3, can you shoot me that bios. I would assume its the 36 bios right not the 32?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Yep i got the same card, didnt think they would allow 1.3, can you shoot me that bios. I would assume its the 36 bios right not the 32?


Not sure what you mean with 36 or 32 (had a long night last night







), but take a look at it with MBT:

GTX980OC.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Yep i got the same card, didnt think they would allow 1.3, can you shoot me that bios. I would assume its the 36 bios right not the 32?


They don't go past 1.27v no matter the bios.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so I just want to find out if my card is faulty or just a glitch.
> 
> First thing first. I have my gpu overclocked to 1430 core and 7406 memory. I have a custom bios to disable boost 2.0 and make my card always go to overclock settings. My Card is the Galax 980Ti HOF that comes with a second bios. So i played some COD ghosts single player and was fine untill something weird happen. Driver crashed and normally I have to reboot my pc to get my normal clocks back otherwise it's stuck on 2d clocks. Anyway after the reboot it was giving me white artifact even on desktop. Before i can check my gpu clock speeds driver will crash. So 1 time I actually managed to somewhat load msi afterburner to check my overclocks and the values was way off. something ridiculously high. So then I rebooted again and every time it will crash and give me black, white screen or white dots indicating the memory is unstable. So reverted back to my stock bios and same issue
> 
> What I did then is boot in safe mode and uninstall msi afterburner and everything seems to be fine so far no crashes etc. But still weird. So what could be the issue? I think the driver crash somehow corrupted my msi afterburner settings of some sort so my memory was clocking so high on startup that it triggered the artifacts instantly.
> 
> Do you people think my card is still faulty and must be checked out? For now I'm running stock clocks and see what happens. Maybe explain to me what was the cause for my overclock to go haywire?


What is sounds like is happening is that afterburner or really any other overclocking software you have installed has a saved overclock from previous usage and is applying those increase in core and memory on OS startup. What's odd is that when you loaded the stock bios it still behaved that way. I would suspect with the stock bios those values that are being applied are close to the values in the custom bios. (Assuming the custom bios matches what you found as your peak clocks). If this isn't the case then I would slowly start to eliminate things from the chain. IE start basic. Stock bios and install a fresh copy of afterburner after doing a registry clean up. If that works then manually overclock the card to match the custom bios. If all is still good then reset the overclock to default and ensure AB is not set to apply anything during startup. Flash the custom bios again. If everything works then something was just corrupt and needed a fresh install. If it doesn't work this should give you insight where to dig deeper. Post back your findings and I'll see if I can't help you trouble shoot this.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> They don't go past 1.27v no matter the bios.


I thought they dont go past 1281? Thats what I keep reading? I know that px16 wont show over 1.274 on any card.

So my memory crashes at 650+ but not until the second test. 600 is fine though, so i have to fine tune that.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

It's 1.27v and change. You can set the slider and save 1.6v for the 980ti or TitanX bios with MBT, then I can say its a 1.6v bios, but it's actually 1.27v max real.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> It's 1.27v and change. You can set the slider and save 1.6v for the 980ti or TitanX bios with MBT, then I can say its a 1.6v bios, but it's actually 1.27v max real.


So if the slider is is set to 1281, like in the op bios. Its only getting 1.27 and change?

Where is your figure of 1.27 and change coming from a dmm or software? The software is wrong even on the kingpins that csn use way more than 1.27 still say 1.27 afaik.


----------



## rck1984

As far as I know, 1.31v is the max for this card but I can't tell for 100% sure.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> So if the slider is is set to 1281, like in the op bios. Its only getting 1.27 and change?


Yeah, no big difference though. So it's not something to even think about. You want more voltage, do the pencil mod:

*http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*


----------



## superkyle1721

Cool concept for sure. I don't know that I would take a thousand dollar card and do this but definitely a cool little tweak.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yeah, no big difference though. So it's not something to even think about. You want more voltage, do the pencil mod:
> 
> *http://overclocking.guide/nvidia-gtx-titan-x-volt-mod-pencil-vmod/*


Would this work the same on 970's? Might try it out.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Would this work the same on 970's? Might try it out.


Actually read thecomments there is another way for the 970s, its in the comments









This is a workststion rig with a subpar loop, so i aint that worried about it.

However if that works with pascal my 3 pascals in my gaming/benching rig will get that trratment







if i dont go with kpes for that rig (i likely will)


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok I asked this before but never really got a straight answer. The waterforce like a few other high end cards has a LN2 bios mode which activates an additional 6 pin power input and a good bit more phasers. Would it be beneficial to activate the ln2 mode and then set the voltage to 1.3V mirroring my other bios? It seems that the additional power phases would help with stability not to meant ion split load on more vrms maybe but I have no idea. The fact I'm not power limited now though has left me to not really worry about it but now that I've got the benching bug I would really like to know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> oh okay, that makes me feel better. I'm using a max air bios. Quick question for everyone else here, I have a project I am working on in UE4. I noticed it stresses my card differently than games and it seems to be able to make my overclocks crash easier than games will. If anyone thinks this may be a viable stress test I may be able to upload it.
> 
> It runs on loop until it's closed but I can run actual benchmarks without issue but this seems to be able to push my card over the edge. Is anyone interested in running it?
> 
> 
> 
> I can give it a try. Question though I know MSI kombustor does similar things however can be very very bad for your vrm. Are you sure you are not overstressing the VRM causing the crashes?
Click to expand...

https://mega.nz/#!FooTBDrA!5QVfJ1HVmWM5Qrsy4IFB9c4De6v2uAQbeDVUXOhVFlA

I haven't ran it since i built it earlier. Had to leave, that's based on an online course.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so I just want to find out if my card is faulty or just a glitch.
> 
> First thing first. I have my gpu overclocked to 1430 core and 7406 memory. I have a custom bios to disable boost 2.0 and make my card always go to overclock settings. My Card is the Galax 980Ti HOF that comes with a second bios. So i played some COD ghosts single player and was fine untill something weird happen. Driver crashed and normally I have to reboot my pc to get my normal clocks back otherwise it's stuck on 2d clocks. Anyway after the reboot it was giving me white artifact even on desktop. Before i can check my gpu clock speeds driver will crash. So 1 time I actually managed to somewhat load msi afterburner to check my overclocks and the values was way off. something ridiculously high. So then I rebooted again and every time it will crash and give me black, white screen or white dots indicating the memory is unstable. So reverted back to my stock bios and same issue
> 
> What I did then is boot in safe mode and uninstall msi afterburner and everything seems to be fine so far no crashes etc. But still weird. So what could be the issue? I think the driver crash somehow corrupted my msi afterburner settings of some sort so my memory was clocking so high on startup that it triggered the artifacts instantly.
> 
> Do you people think my card is still faulty and must be checked out? For now I'm running stock clocks and see what happens. Maybe explain to me what was the cause for my overclock to go haywire?


could be anything BUT the card. since you already uninstalled AB also go and delete the ALL *.cfg files in C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles (really delete all the folder(s))

run DDU and do a "clean install" of the drivers. if you're using inspector and have a game profile set or something export them all BEFORE you run DDU, then import them back after reinstalling.

reinstall AB and see if the problem reappears.

btw, was AB running when you flash the bios? weird things can happen from that.


----------



## rck1984

Firestrike definitely seems to favor memory, 8540Mhz:


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11489746?

Little lower core-clock, higher memory clock result in a higher graphics score, compared to my previous bench on last page.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What is sounds like is happening is that afterburner or really any other overclocking software you have installed has a saved overclock from previous usage and is applying those increase in core and memory on OS startup. What's odd is that when you loaded the stock bios it still behaved that way. I would suspect with the stock bios those values that are being applied are close to the values in the custom bios. (Assuming the custom bios matches what you found as your peak clocks). If this isn't the case then I would slowly start to eliminate things from the chain. IE start basic. Stock bios and install a fresh copy of afterburner after doing a registry clean up. If that works then manually overclock the card to match the custom bios. If all is still good then reset the overclock to default and ensure AB is not set to apply anything during startup. Flash the custom bios again. If everything works then something was just corrupt and needed a fresh install. If it doesn't work this should give you insight where to dig deeper. Post back your findings and I'll see if I can't help you trouble shoot this.


Ok I installed a fresh copy of msi afterburner and running stock bios. Everything is fine so far and will start overclock in a few days. but the games I play I actually don't see much benefit going from 1375mhz to 1430mhz. games is maybe a tiny bit slower but not by much. So maybe I should just stick to stock bios and be done with it. BTW haven't tested many games only Black ops 3 and Battlefield 4 so far so maybe in other games will see a bigger gain


----------



## superkyle1721

Good to hear. Jumping 100mhz will most likely only yield around 3 FPS in reality. Depending on the game that may not be necessary or yield any real world benefit to you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cyber Locc

Well a word of warning to Everyone. The EK hydro Copper block will not use the EK back plate without new Stand offs and screws..... Really wish I would have known all this before hand this is a major issue for me, I paid a ton more for this block and now have to pay even more to use a proper back plate.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11488559?
> 
> This is on 1.31v, not sure if its any more stable compared to 1.28v though. Let me try pushing a little more.


http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8025267/fs/8080920#
this is a lil weird here when i compare my score to urs. whats with my memory clock bus being reported wrong?


----------



## superkyle1721

What OS are you guys running and what graphics driver? If I match you guys' clocks your scores are around 800 -1000 higher on graphics. I wonder why...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What OS are you guys running and what graphics driver? If I match you guys' clocks your scores are around 800 -1000 higher on graphics. I wonder why...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Windows 10 Pro with newest Nvidia drivers from the NVIDIA Geforce Experience app.


----------



## navjack27

windows 10 pro with tons of group policy edits
in that one result i'm using 10.18.13.6451 for drivers

i tend to try to not have ANYTHING running while i bench

no GFE at all. ummm... i use my bios to edit my clockspeed for the gpu. during my 3dmark runs the clocks don't go under the highest boost clock, so its always max.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8025267/fs/8080920#
> this is a lil weird here when i compare my score to urs. whats with my memory clock bus being reported wrong?


Edit: Oh, wait.. I noticed what you mean... Hmm....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What OS are you guys running and what graphics driver? If I match you guys' clocks your scores are around 800 -1000 higher on graphics. I wonder why...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Windows 10 Pro x64, Nvidia driver 364.72


----------



## romanlegion13th

Guys is anyone playing in 4K with one 980ti? I have Titan X SLI thought id ask here as had no reply on the the Titan X thread
Could do with a review on what games can hit 60FPS with one card

as im thinking of selling my 2ed card as most games i been playing are not new and i only use one card on them


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys is anyone playing in 4K with one 980ti? I have Titan X SLI thought id ask here as had no reply on the the Titan X thread
> Could do with a review on what games can hit 60FPS with one card
> 
> as im thinking of selling my 2ed card as most games i been playing are not new and i only use one card on them


Pretty much all games will you just need to nix AA altogether and lower a few settings.


----------



## superkyle1721

This is an example of what I am talking about. I ran this using a single GPU.



http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11491829?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys is anyone playing in 4K with one 980ti? I have Titan X SLI thought id ask here as had no reply on the the Titan X thread
> Could do with a review on what games can hit 60FPS with one card
> 
> as im thinking of selling my 2ed card as most games i been playing are not new and i only use one card on them


I am a 4K gamer with a single 980 Ti. Antialiasing *must* be disabled for modern games unless it is post-process AA (yuck). Older games like CS:GO or Garry's Mod can easily handle maxed out 8x AA at 4K. Next, you will need to overclock the Ti to its max stable clock, 60fps isn't guaranteed, but overclocking will definitely help reach that. Finally, some stupid heavy useless settings like DoF and higher levels of Ambient Occlusion can be disabled. I reach 50+ fps regularly in all games at 4K with those settings.

*The Division has rubbish optimisation at higher resolutions. A Ti should easily be able to handle maxed out 1440p at 60fps, but it doesn't. Blame Ubisoft for that one.*


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> This is an example of what I am talking about. I ran this using a single GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11491829?


Have you done anything in the Nvidia control center? If not, try putting things on Performance, instead of quality. See if that changes something.


----------



## superkyle1721

I have it set to default right now except power management to maximum performance. I did that so it would be a direct comparison. Clock for clock I would expect the cards to be more similar.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaClownie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Guys is anyone playing in 4K with one 980ti? I have Titan X SLI thought id ask here as had no reply on the the Titan X thread
> Could do with a review on what games can hit 60FPS with one card
> 
> as im thinking of selling my 2ed card as most games i been playing are not new and i only use one card on them


I'd personally get a second card when it's time to transition to 4k for me. My single card struggles with most games at high/ultra @ 1440p.

For newer and more demanding titles I only have a couple:

Tomb Raider RoTR high/ultra: 50 or so FPS
The Division high/ultra: 50 or so FPS
Fallout 4 ultra: 50+ (usually pegged at 60) FPS

Older or lighter games run at 200+ FPS all day... Path of Exile, D3, Hearthstone, etc.

I have GTA V, but the boost on my card (waiting on Boost disabled version of my BIOS) tries to run at like 1680mhz and crashes. haha


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I have it set to default right now except power management to maximum performance. I did that so it would be a direct comparison. Clock for clock I would expect the cards to be more similar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just thinking out loud now...

What if you go sit slightly under those clocks, how are the scores then? Maybe the card is on the edge of being stable/unstable, therefore performing actually worse. I mean, I've done benchmarks on higher clocks that resulted in lower scores, simply because the card wasn't stable enough (at least i think so).


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I have it set to default right now except power management to maximum performance. I did that so it would be a direct comparison. Clock for clock I would expect the cards to be more similar.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Just thinking out loud now...
> 
> What if you go sit slightly under those clocks, how are the scores then? Maybe the card is on the edge of being stable/unstable, therefore performing actually worse. I mean, I've done benchmarks on higher clocks that resulted in lower scores, simply because the card wasn't stable enough (at least i think so).
Click to expand...

Odd thing is I can still increase the core clock to 1600mhz even and pass the bench no problem. Ends with a Graphic score of 22022


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Odd thing is I can still increase the core clock to 1600mhz even and pass the bench no problem. Ends with a Graphic score of 22022


go to nvidia control panel and put in these settings.


----------



## superkyle1721

Tried altering the setting and the score did increase a little. From 21568 to 21654 which really is within error from run to run. When I get more time I'll try and dive in and see what's happening but that's very odd that the delta exists

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Tried altering the setting and the score did increase a little. From 21568 to 21654 which really is within error from run to run. When I get more time I'll try and dive in and see what's happening but that's very odd that the delta exists
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i did 3 runs earlier tonight(trying to beat cyber locc on air







) even my 1505Mhz run beats your run.........

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8083797/fs/8083820/fs/8083845/fs/8083333

try upping you memory overclock if you can?


----------



## superkyle1721

The only thing I can think of that would cause this is the lack of pcie lanes. Without taking out my other card and testing both cards are stuck at X8 vs X16 if I was only running the single card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rck1984

What is your FCLK set at in the BIOS of your Asus board? If it's on Auto, try putting it on 1000Mhz.
Still thinking out loud, trying to find anything that could be affecting the speed of your card.

While we're on this, do you use the latest BIOS of your board?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The only thing I can think of that would cause this is the lack of pcie lanes. Without taking out my other card and testing both cards are stuck at X8 vs X16 if I was only running the single card.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ahhhhh. maybe. i didnt think x8 vs x16 would be the big of difference though. how ard is it for you to completely remove a card?


----------



## superkyle1721

No I really appreciate all the help. Folk I believe is set to auto. I overclocked the CPU by finding its max and the voltage it liked and then set the clocks using offset voltage. I never adjusted the fclk or BCLK. For ram just loosened timings and raised clock then tightened back down.

I believe I am on the latest bios but I will check it out when I get back home.

The x8 vs x16 only shows at most a 1% difference in performance in all the testing I read which if true should only account for around a 200 point difference not this :/.
Removing the card is fairly difficult but I'll play with it tomorrow and that will be something I test. The card I've been benching is in the second slot so I'll move that to the first slot and remove the other. I'll run all test I want done before adding the other card back in. I'll update when I get a chance to play more

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> No I really appreciate all the help. Folk I believe is set to auto. I overclocked the CPU by finding its max and the voltage it liked and then set the clocks using offset voltage. I never adjusted the fclk or BCLK. For ram just loosened timings and raised clock then tightened back down.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmm all right.. Odd.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> No I really appreciate all the help. Folk I believe is set to auto. I overclocked the CPU by finding its max and the voltage it liked and then set the clocks using offset voltage. I never adjusted the fclk or BCLK. For ram just loosened timings and raised clock then tightened back down.
> 
> I believe I am on the latest bios but I will check it out when I get back home.
> 
> The x8 vs x16 only shows at most a 1% difference in performance in all the testing I read which if true should only account for around a 200 point difference not this :/.
> Removing the card is fairly difficult but I'll play with it tomorrow and that will be something I test. The card I've been benching is in the second slot so I'll move that to the first slot and remove the other. I'll run all test I want done before adding the other card back in. I'll update when I get a chance to play more
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


before removing the card why not try disabling the bottom card instead? the top card should run x16 then.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Anyone here having troubles with the latest drivers?

I am not but I guess a bunch of people are so should I roll back?


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Anyone here having troubles with the latest drivers?
> 
> I am not but I guess a bunch of people are so should I roll back?


Why would you roll back if YOU are not having issues? It makes no sense to roll them back if everything is fine. That is like saying you should return YOUR Ford Escort GT, because someone else is having problems with his/her Ford Escort GT. Makes no sense.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Anyone here having troubles with the latest drivers?
> 
> I am not but I guess a bunch of people are so should I roll back?


thats mostly FUDdit reddit rubbish. the common issue seems again to be multi monitor setups as per driver feedback on the geforce forums.

why roll back if you have no issue?


----------



## johnd0e

i have no issues and i dont plan to roll back...this driver has actually been treating me very well.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thats mostly FUDdit reddit rubbish. the common issue seems again to be multi monitor setups as per driver feedback on the geforce forums.
> 
> why roll back if you have no issue?


Because they are saying it is killing cards lol.


----------



## brazilianloser

Other than drivers suddenly crashing every time I try to play BF4... no problems here but even without hearing about the issues being brought up here or on reddit I rolled my back anyways.


----------



## looniam

afaik, its been one 460 and one 690 that gave up the ghost after upgrading to the latest driver. that 690 owner has been spamming quite a bit.

i knew i saved this for a laugh for some reason - pretty much the level of ineptitude of those having some issues:


----------



## johnd0e

all i know is ive been overclocking and crashing drivers on this driver since the last days of the 3d fanboy comp and its still running smooth. i see no reason to roll back, nor will i.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> afaik, its been one 460 and one 690 that gave up the ghost after upgrading to the latest driver. that 690 owner has been spamming quite a bit.
> 
> i knew i saved this for a laugh for some reason - pretty much the level of ineptitude of those having some issues:


I have to say this for him though.

I do like his avatar







.

Though I like this version better







Got to love Image search.


----------



## man03999

No issues with the latest driver for me..


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> No issues with the latest driver for me..


+1


----------



## bloot

No issues here either


----------



## Farih

Having problems opening NV control panel on the 364.72 driver.


----------



## Phreec

Meh, getting tired of these hit-or-miss driver updates...


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Meh, getting tired of these hit-or-miss driver updates...


I just got a new Nvidia card yesterday and running in constant small problems.
I allready start to miss my 290x Vapor-X eventhough i have a 980Ti now.

Also my card seems to be a crappy overclocker.
Boost to 1366mhz out of the box, max overclock only 1442mhz







I hope its the driver holding the card back.


----------



## zetoor85

havent had an issue with any drivers the last 2 years, i do thoe read patch notes, and lately people start complain with the drivers, but personal zero problems


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I am a 4K gamer with a single 980 Ti. Antialiasing *must* be disabled for modern games unless it is post-process AA (yuck). Older games like CS:GO or Garry's Mod can easily handle maxed out 8x AA at 4K. Next, you will need to overclock the Ti to its max stable clock, 60fps isn't guaranteed, but overclocking will definitely help reach that. Finally, some stupid heavy useless settings like DoF and higher levels of Ambient Occlusion can be disabled. I reach 50+ fps regularly in all games at 4K with those settings.
> 
> *The Division has rubbish optimisation at higher resolutions. A Ti should easily be able to handle maxed out 1440p at 60fps, but it doesn't. Blame Ubisoft for that one.*


Thanks for the input ive been messing around with 1 card and seems i get 45 FPS on tomb raider and about the same on witcher 3
I have Titan X SLI and was thinking of selling one before the new 1080 comes out (or whatever they call it)
As they are selling on E-bay for quite alot of money


----------



## ottoore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> @ottoore
> 
> here's your stuff
> 
> 
> 
> and if you start question why i have a stock clock of 1556, i can tell you its because the bios is custom made with gpu boost 2.0 disable.
> 
> i leave it here, realy yes i should do more than 23k, but im allso doing alot of things wrong, maybe then i get my new board & cpu installed...












That's a legit score. Probably you need optimization.
Congrats!

P.s There are many fakers, sorry if i don't trust you before!


----------



## DunePilot

What would be a fair price for a very new, very well taken care of 980Ti G1 that gets a solid 1571 on the core on stock BIOS and is 75% ASIC?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What would be a fair price for a very new, very well taken care of 980Ti G1 that gets a solid 1571 on the core on stock BIOS and is 75% ASIC?


Retail price minus ~ 20% i guess.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> What would be a fair price for a very new, very well taken care of 980Ti G1 that gets a solid 1571 on the core on stock BIOS and is 75% ASIC?


Fair price is going to depend on how and where you sell the card. Typically GPUs sell for a bit higher on ebay than the forums but after ebay takes their 10% and paypal takes their cut it usually evens out. For the G1 a typical selling price I have seen on ebay is around $600 while taking fees into account selling on forums or say something like craigslist $500-$550 is a good price.

Also For those that were helping me play around yesterday I disabled the bottom card and restarted the computer and the top slot is staying at X8. I am thinking that despite being disabled the motherboard still recognizes that the slot is accounted for and keeps the lanes open and available for me to enable to slot on the fly without a restart needed. Since this is my first SLI machine this is just my speculation of course.

Another oddity I am seeing is that my Samsung 950 pro although still reading x4 lanes has dropped in speed quite a bit for some reason. Something Is going on but for the life of me I cant find anything wrong.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Also For those that were helping me play around yesterday I disabled the bottom card and restarted the computer and the top slot is staying at X8.


If that 950 Pro isn't a boot drive (or a spare SSD/HDD drive to test with) what speed do the cards run without it pulled outta the system?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Also For those that were helping me play around yesterday I disabled the bottom card and restarted the computer and the top slot is staying at X8.
> 
> 
> 
> If that 950 Pro isn't a boot drive (or a spare SSD/HDD drive to test with) what speed do the cards run without it pulled outta the system?
Click to expand...

The 950 is a boot drive but to follow your train of thought the Maximus hero viii has 4 lanes dedicated to m.2 drives directly connected to the CPU. It won't interfere with the pcie lanes dedicated for the GPU.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> I just got a new Nvidia card yesterday and running in constant small problems.
> I allready start to miss my 290x Vapor-X eventhough i have a 980Ti now.
> 
> Also my card seems to be a crappy overclocker.
> Boost to 1366mhz out of the box, max overclock only 1442mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its the driver holding the card back.


temps are?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The 950 is a boot drive but to follow your train of thought the Maximus hero viii has 4 lanes dedicated to m.2 drives directly connected to the CPU. It won't interfere with the pcie lanes dedicated for the GPU.


Yeah I went back about 4 pages trying to find what board you were on. Just tossing that out there. I know some boards cheap out and go with PCI-E 2.0 lanes instead of 3.0 X4 which will put usually the bottom card into X8 and also limit the speeds of the SSD to the 800s.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The 950 is a boot drive but to follow your train of thought the Maximus hero viii has 4 lanes dedicated to m.2 drives directly connected to the CPU. It won't interfere with the pcie lanes dedicated for the GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I went back about 4 pages trying to find what board you were on. Just tossing that out there. I know some boards cheap out and go with PCI-E 2.0 lanes instead of 3.0 X4 which will put usually the bottom card into X8 and also limit the speeds of the SSD to the 800s.
Click to expand...

I appreciate the help. Typically I pride myself on being able to diagnose and solve problems like this on my own. I do have a fair amount of computer hardware knowledge but I'll be damned that this has me stumped. IMO nothing is mis configured or reading incorrectly. Everything is as it should but the speeds are not what it should on well any pcie device


----------



## bloot

Did you try the advanced performance optimization on Samsung Magician?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Did you try the advanced performance optimization on Samsung Magician?


That is only supported on older OS. Windows 8 and 10 does not support optimization.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> That is only supported on older OS. Windows 8 and 10 does not support optimization.


Advanced is supported indeed, standard is not. At least on an 840 EVO.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Advanced is supported indeed, standard is not. At least on an 840 EVO.


Im running magician 4.9.5 OS optimization is greyed out and performance optimization says not supported on windows 8 or higher on both the 950 and 850 pro


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Im running magician 4.9.5 OS optimization is greyed out and performance optimization says not supported on windows 8 or higher on both the 950 and 850 pro


Weird, maybe it's greyed out for M.2 devices, I'm on 4.6 Magician version though.



Edit

Tried version 4.95 and in my case I can still access advanced performance optimization. I'm running W10 64 bit.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> @ottoore
> 
> here's your stuff
> 
> 
> 
> and if you start question why i have a stock clock of 1556, i can tell you its because the bios is custom made with gpu boost 2.0 disable.
> 
> i leave it here, realy yes i should do more than 23k, but im allso doing alot of things wrong, maybe then i get my new board & cpu installed...


dude we have identical cards, well close to it.

i've kinda given up on going for higher oc on core. its already exceptional.


----------



## MiniPurple

guys, my 980ti HOF aircooled is only 64.5% ASIC, it runs at 1.26V out of the box, is it safe to go beyond 1.3? like, 1.35 or 1.4? i have a custom bios with boost off but im rlly upset because i have one of the worst 980ti, more than 1430Mhz on core clock and i get artifacts in gtav.


----------



## zetoor85

@navjac27
nice card 81%











the max i can pull true FS normal


----------



## navjack27

i was just messing around with HWBOT Unigine Heaven Benchmark Application. 1600x900 8xAA 16xAF everything maxxed, the most TDP i saw was around 70%. i should mess with that in firestrike, just for the runs and not the score, i'ma derp, i usually overclock and do a run and record that run instead of doing any observations first.

EDIT: well i did some firestrike.

100% fan
1560 core
2018 memory
1.2680v bios mod voltage
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8092382
49c hottest temp for the test, on GT2

that was stable with no artifacts. i went a tad higher then that to 1568/2018 and it crashed 25 sec into the first test. nothing in gpu-z or hwinfo showed it hitting a hot temp, it was 46c at the time of the crash


----------



## netxzero

Recent update with regard to my bios flash testing that maybe you guys can also think about. I used the modded bios by Laithan and did some testing. well basically it was actually gaming to test the stability of the bios clocks and voltages set under MBT. Under Laithan's gigabyte 980ti windforce bios mod, my card still encounters instability specially when playing Armoured Warfare and I look it up and the game hates overclocked systems as they say but I don't know if such things are really connected to an overclocked gpu. so now, what I did was flashed the 980ti windforce with the stock bios again but used the voltages and power limit values that Laithan used and usually if its unstable, I would immediately see it when I ran the game because this is the only game that I always encounter problems compared with Witcher 3, AC unity, etc.

There are really a lot of factors that affect the maxwell card now and really things are a lot more complicated than what it was with the 980/970. I should say that maxwell cards really hate high voltages unless you're running water but I'm running it on stock cooling.

Before, I was running 1473/1875 @ 1.237v and now when I monitor it under MSI AB, its 1464/1875 @ 1.205v with the modded stock bios and I was dumbfounded to see that it runs pretty stable so far.



Those are my settings with the modded bios.

and this is for reference: note that it during gaming or increased 3d loads it would decrease to 1464mhz @ 1.205v



I'm still playing with it to see how far it can go so that I'm sure to say that it is indeed stable. My card does not run as high as many of the people here sadly as I see a lot of 980ti's here that were posted are going above 1500mhz which i am so envious.

Anyway, that's my observation for now. I hope I was making sense. I just don't give up experimenting to reach new heights and learning also in return.

Stock modded bios:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

When you say you get instability do you know what type of instability you are getting? IE memory or core? Also I noticed that your idle temps is almost 60C!!! What's up with that? Try running a more aggressive fan curve. Unless you have turned it off with the custom bios you are very close to the thermal throttle point which I believe is 70C with those cards. It won't throttle much but will reduce voltage and clock speed a bit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## netxzero

nvidia driver stopped working. that happens when i play with the core clocks. memory clocks are stable as always as I have tested before over and over.

my idle temps are not 60. idle temps hover at around 40-45c depending on time of the day as it is summer currently here. its just that I was running the render test that's why it is 60. i am using a fan curve of 0% fan speed at 60c then 25% at 61c then 100% at 78c. my card does not throttle going above 70c. it stays the same. it starts to throttle past 80c.


----------



## AsusFan30

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Meh, getting tired of these hit-or-miss driver updates...
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a new Nvidia card yesterday and running in constant small problems.
> I allready start to miss my 290x Vapor-X eventhough i have a 980Ti now.
> 
> Also my card seems to be a crappy overclocker.
> Boost to 1366mhz out of the box, max overclock only 1442mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope its the driver holding the card back.
Click to expand...

I have had zero issues with ANY Nvidia Drivers since my GTX 260. lol. I did however I recently purchased a AMD 390, and I was getting driver crashes within the first two minutes, and continued until I returned the Card for my 980 Ti FTW.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> nvidia driver stopped working. that happens when i play with the core clocks. memory clocks are stable as always as I have tested before over and over.
> 
> my idle temps are not 60. idle temps hover at around 40-45c depending on time of the day as it is summer currently here. its just that I was running the render test that's why it is 60. i am using a fan curve of 0% fan speed at 60c then 25% at 61c then 100% at 78c. my card does not throttle going above 70c. it stays the same. it starts to throttle past 80c.


That means the clock is unstable.


----------



## rck1984

All the Pascal talk over the forum, driving me nuts. I'm pretty sure I'm sticking to my 980Ti for quite a while still before we're seeing a Pascal card that is worth the upgrade. People expect wonders, I highly doubt they wil get satisfied. At least not for a while still.


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> That means the driver is unstable.


hmmmm.. i can't see the logic. I have been overclocking since the days of the ATI X800/geforce 6000 series. no matter what driver I updated when the clock you are try to reach is unstable, never was I able to experience that it crashed without the driver stopped working. it has been always that way.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *netxzero*
> 
> hmmmm.. i can't see the logic. I have been overclocking since the days of the ATI X800/geforce 6000 series. no matter what driver I updated when the clock you are try to reach is unstable, never was I able to experience that it crashed without the driver stopped working. it has been always that way.


I meant clocks are unstable I edited it sorry for the confusion not sure why I wrote driver.

Okay I reread your entire post.

It is entirely possible that games doesn't like high clocks. You could try adding voltage, Voltage does make a somewhat difference, on air I was able to get 1535, with a custom bios and max voltage where as 1228 only allowed 1480.


----------



## navjack27

i love how when i get crashes now with this 980 ti, all it does is throw some sort of rendering exception to the program i'm running and force an engine error. no driver restart. yes my clocks are now stuck in some safe mode thingy, but then i just run a driver restarter and i'm golden


----------



## netxzero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> I meant clocks are unstable I edited it sorry for the confusion not sure why I wrote driver.
> 
> Okay I reread your entire post.
> 
> It is entirely possible that games doesn't like high clocks. You could try adding voltage, Voltage does make a somewhat difference, on air I was able to get 1535, with a custom bios and max voltage where as 1228 only allowed 1480.


Ahh I see. I thought you really meant unstable driver. well that's why its weird that i am getting higher stable clocks using the stock bios but modded it a bit. I just used quite a bit of common sense on how things work. hopefully its good to go. I don't mind the voltage throttling on the maxwell as it has always been that way since 970 when i started to just use stock bios. Still, I am testing and still playing games to determine stability. I dont use stress testing anymore as I found it useless and stupid as I have experienced before that even though you run 12 hour 3dmark testing, but when I play some games and 5 min into the game it crashes then really defeats the purpose for me to do stress testing. it only brings negative things to your card.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> temps are?


Sorry, on auto fan only 68 degrees in Furmark and 66 degrees in other benchmarks.
Going to try with a different driver.

And maybe i am just unlucky, my 960 only went to 1502mhz after a bios mod


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Sorry, on auto fan only 68 degrees in Furmark and 66 degrees in other benchmarks.
> Going to try with a different driver.
> 
> And maybe i am just unlucky, my 960 only went to 1502mhz after a bios mod


no worries. anytime i go over 61c while pushing the core/vam the stability goes out the window.

a few nights ago during the 3d fanboy comp i dragged my rig outside and gained 30+Mhz Ocing (depending on bench) while keeping the temps 44c or below. and btw, smaller chips will it a faster core. 970s will go ~1600+ with ease. GM200 is a huge chip.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no worries. anytime i go over 61c while pushing the core/vam the stability goes out the window.
> 
> a few nights ago during the 3d fanboy comp i dragged my rig outside and gained 30+Mhz Ocing (depending on bench) while keeping the temps 44c or below. and btw, smaller chips will it a faster core. 970s will go ~1600+ with ease. GM200 is a huge chip.


1500mhz shouldnt be hard, even at 68 degrees.

Also have a reference PCB so no dual BIOS switch, otherwise BIOS would have been modded allready.
Card boost to 1404mhz out of the box though, not bad for a factory OC.

Edit:
I see what you mean with temperature now.
+87mV nets me 1.24V on the core.
When i go over 61 degrees i see it drops back to 1.21V

So i upped the fans to keep it under 60 degrees.
Let it run for a bit and then it crashed......
Not even 1442mhz seems to be stable lol.

Why do i Always get lemons from Nvidia


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 1500mhz shouldnt be hard, even at 68 degrees.
> 
> Also have a reference PCB so no dual BIOS switch, otherwise BIOS would have been modded allready.
> Card boost to 1404mhz out of the box though, not bad for a factory OC.
> 
> Edit:
> I see what you mean with temperature now.
> +87mV nets me 1.24V on the core.
> When i go over 61 degrees i see it drops back to 1.21V
> 
> So i upped the fans to keep it under 60 degrees.
> Let it run for a bit and then it crashed......
> Not even 1442mhz seems to be stable lol.
> 
> Why do i Always get lemons from Nvidia


Why not mod the bios, even if you dont have a dual bios swicth? I have had a lot of cards with dual bioses never used them lol.


----------



## navjack27

wait, lemme get this straight, GM200 has a temp range of about maxxing around ~60c? i mean when u overclock that is... like i know with CPUs, the max temp you kinda just want it lower then the normal max at stock due to heat doing stuff with voltage stability or something. i've been thinking this whole time that my card is just really cool running and as per usual as long as i'm not like 75-80c then my overclock is just limited by luck of the draw. so if i get my heat WAY WAY down then i might be able to get to a 1600mhz?


----------



## Kimir

With watercooling and getting the temp down to about 35°c, you might be able to get 10-20Mhz, but only if you can get the temp down to less than 20°c under load, then you could get 1600Mhz.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> Card boost to 1404mhz out of the box though, not bad for a factory OC.
> 
> Why do i Always get lemons from Nvidia


what this card with you boost at 1404mhz?
Over 1 .2 V is not worth giving. It does not make sense


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Why not mod the bios, even if you dont have a dual bios swicth? I have had a lot of cards with dual bioses never used them lol.


I have modded some bios before, but always on cards with a dual bios switch.
GPU's can be expensive and dont want to loose one.
I'm a coward









.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> what this card with you boost at 1404mhz?
> Over 1 .2 V is not worth giving. It does not make sense


The card is a Inno3D Geforce GTX 980 Ti Ichill X3 Airboss Ultra (please dont make me write that again)
Why is it not worth going over 1.2V ? even on default settings alot of aftermarket cards go over 1.2V.


----------



## navjack27

is it ok to do a cross-post reference?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/4340#post_25048155 take a look at my graph here


----------



## HAL900

It is plain referent pcb and above 1.2v is very vain MHZ also not worth 1.2 + What card is probably ASIC 80% as is the 1404 MHZ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> (please dont make me write that again)
> [/quote
> 
> ??


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> 1500mhz shouldnt be hard, even at 68 degrees.
> 
> Also have a reference PCB so no dual BIOS switch, otherwise BIOS would have been modded allready.
> Card boost to 1404mhz out of the box though, not bad for a factory OC.
> 
> Edit:
> I see what you mean with temperature now.
> +87mV nets me 1.24V on the core.
> When i go over 61 degrees i see it drops back to 1.21V
> 
> So i upped the fans to keep it under 60 degrees.
> Let it run for a bit and then it crashed......
> Not even 1442mhz seems to be stable lol.
> 
> Why do i Always get lemons from Nvidia


hey dude, u're not alone, i got a 64.5% ASIC on my 980ti HOF... yeah... HALL OF FAME... 1430Mhz core and +175Mhz mem for gtav, 1450Mhz core and +200Mhz mem for crysis 3, this is the max.... we both got a lemon... at least those cards taste good


----------



## Nephurus

I am running a pair of 980 ti's xtreme gaming and seems 1# is 77.7% asic and 2# is 81.9% asic , how average are these ? taken from cpu-Z


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> It is plain referent pcb and above 1.2v is very vain MHZ also not worth 1.2 + What card is probably ASIC 80% as is the 1404 MHZ


I am very sorry but i have a hard time understanding you, problem is probably us both being non-English speaking persons

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiniPurple*
> 
> hey dude, u're not alone, i got a 64.5% ASIC on my 980ti HOF... yeah... HALL OF FAME... 1430Mhz core and +175Mhz mem for gtav, 1450Mhz core and +200Mhz mem for crysis 3, this is the max.... we both got a lemon... at least those cards taste good


My ASIC is pretty high though, 79,7%
Doesnt your card have a dual bios switch ? Have you tryed a modded bios to see if you could un-lemon your card a bit ?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> I am running a pair of 980 ti's xtreme gaming and seems 1# is 77.7% asic and 2# is 81.9% asic , how average are these ? taken from cpu-Z


ASIC for the xtreme typically runs as low as 65% so I would venture to say you are in the high side of the xtreme asics. Congrats on your quality cards. Hope they clock well!!!

Edit: getting ASIC from CPUz now that's what's really impressing


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> ]
> 
> My ASIC is pretty high thouhg, 79,7%
> Doesnt your card have a dual bios switch ? Have you tryed a modded bios to see if you could un-lemon your card a bit ?


I had an 82% ASIC reference card that wouldn't clear 1450 no matter what. For the cards that use reference boards 1450 is an excellent overclock looking at the averages. Trying to compare overclocks to a custom pcb board with 2 8 pin power connectors is always going to be a little disappointing.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> My ASIC is pretty high thouhg, 79,7%
> ?


If I had ASIC 80% ref pcb I'd have had 1,500 mhz. And it would be completely stable and not as pimples forum which lie xD


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I had an 82% ASIC reference card that wouldn't clear 1450 no matter what. For the cards that use reference boards 1450 is an excellent overclock looking at the averages. Trying to compare overclocks to a custom pcb board with 2 8 pin power connectors is always going to be a little disappointing.


Its ok, the only thing was since that it boost tot 1404mhz out of the box i expected it to become a great clocker.
I was wrong









Allthough i havent tryed much overclocking yet though, doubting if i should mod the bios or not.


----------



## superkyle1721

Some cards simply require more voltage than other. While maxwell does not scale with voltage linearly it can and most likely give a little bump in stability. If your temps are good I would head over to the custom bios forum and simply ask others what clocks they were able to achieve before and after a custom bios using the same card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> @navjac27
> nice card 81%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the max i can pull true FS normal


wow, u gotta good one!


----------



## Nephurus

Excuse my noobness


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> wow, u gotta good one!


thanks silicon lottto ftw







, i had 4-5 980ti cards ez







so to get this one. i been true alot of things hehe

1 gigabyte xtreme, insane card, have spoken with many xtreme owners, and seems this card doing so good, inc my own








1 asus ti strix, did ok oc.. 1540 on water...
2 Msi lightning both cards did so bad, lowest asic cards i had, and didnt go over 1470 mhz as i renemeber.
1 evga ssc or smt, had card for 1 day







rma!!


----------



## HAL900

Record of 10 minutes some sort of demanding game in 4K because these screnny with gpu-z mean nothing xD


----------



## zetoor85

i rather spend my time on other things, like fooling around with my new skylake system







)


----------



## HAL900

How on new ? xD


----------



## HAL900




----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*


what is that?


----------



## Kimir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mato87*
> 
> what is that?


A preview of what the GTX 1070 can do on Tomb Raider at 4K (you can see at 41 sec that the GTX 1070 is being used, you have the fraps fps on the corner too.


----------



## scandalous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> A preview of what the GTX 1070 can do on Tomb Raider at 4K (you can see at 41 sec that the GTX 1070 is being used, you have the fraps fps on the corner too.


If that's real/true, the GTX 1070 is as fast as a GTX 980 Ti.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scandalous*
> 
> If that's real/true, the GTX 1070 is as fast as a GTX 980 Ti.


a 750€ card beeing surpassed by a 400€ card after 8 months, is this the hard truth?


----------



## Mato87

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kimir*
> 
> A preview of what the GTX 1070 can do on Tomb Raider at 4K (you can see at 41 sec that the GTX 1070 is being used, you have the fraps fps on the corner too.


Yeah I doubt that's real.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> a 750€ card beeing surpassed by a 400€ card after 8 months, is this the hard truth?


You wish, the 970 successor won't be so cheap and most definitely not on launch.


----------



## scandalous

Jeez man, the nVidia part of GTC just finished. Tesla p100 got announced, but no news on the next GeForce cards. Bummer...


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scandalous*
> 
> Jeez man, the nVidia part of GTC just finished. Tesla p100 got announced, but no news on the next GeForce cards. Bummer...


That is why i never wait for stuff to release. You'll never get to play a game if all you do is waiting for new tech. Glad i bought my amazing GTX980Ti, haven't regret this for just one second.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> That is why i never wait for stuff to release. You'll never get to play a game if all you do is waiting for new tech. Glad i bought my amazing GTX980Ti, haven't regret this for just one second.


Totally agree, waiting is always time lost.


----------



## Cyber Locc

That isnt real, however we may see similar performance to that, if the P100 is any example they will make same die size on the smaller node. That will grant us a massive performance increase, with another 600 series style price hike.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Farih*
> 
> My ASIC is pretty high though, 79,7%
> Doesnt your card have a dual bios switch ? Have you tryed a modded bios to see if you could un-lemon your card a bit ?


it has a button on the back of the card which i leave it pressed, but i already have a modded bios


----------



## navjack27

@MiniPurple i don't think ur OC is that bad still https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/kfa2_geforce_gtx_980_ti_hof_review,36.html


----------



## VeerK

My gigabyte wind force 980ti has an ASIC of 79.5% and it seems like 1450mhz is stable, but I get a lot of thermal throttling. I'm using msi afterburner and I want to hit 1500mhz, any tips?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> My gigabyte wind force 980ti has an ASIC of 79.5% and it seems like 1450mhz is stable, but I get a lot of thermal throttling. I'm using msi afterburner and I want to hit 1500mhz, any tips?


Custom BIOS, increase voltage a little, increase power limit a tad, disable boost and set core-clock on 1500 Mhz. Go take a look over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4650#post_25044109

Informative thread and plenty of people around there that can help you, even editing a BIOS for you.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Custom BIOS, increase voltage a little, increase power limit a tad, disable boost and set core-clock on 1500 Mhz. Go take a look over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4650#post_25044109
> 
> Informative thread and plenty of people around there that can help you, even editing a BIOS for you.


thank you


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scandalous*
> 
> Jeez man, the nVidia part of GTC just finished. Tesla p100 got announced, but no news on the next GeForce cards. Bummer...
> 
> 
> 
> That is why i never wait for stuff to release. You'll never get to play a game if all you do is waiting for new tech. Glad i bought my amazing GTX980Ti, haven't regret this for just one second.
Click to expand...

This ^









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> My gigabyte wind force 980ti has an ASIC of 79.5% and it seems like 1450mhz is stable, but I get a lot of thermal throttling. I'm using msi afterburner and I want to hit 1500mhz, any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Custom BIOS, increase voltage a little, increase power limit a tad, disable boost and set core-clock on 1500 Mhz. Go take a look over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4650#post_25044109
> 
> Informative thread and plenty of people around there that can help you, even editing a BIOS for you.
Click to expand...

And this ^
Both are very good advise.
Rep+


----------



## Iceman2733

Ok I am in need of a little help/clarification. Recently I have had some weird FPS issues in BO3 well i chucked it up to the craptastic new driver NVIDIA put out so I wiped it and installed 362.00 not sure if that was a good driver or not either to be honest. Now for the question decided to run Firestrike Extreme to check everything out, score was good but noticed upon checking MSI afterburner out that my GPU2 is hitting Voltage Limit. Can someone explain this to me is it meaning the card is drawing too much power or is it meaning the card needs more power? The card hits these limits no matter if it is stock clocked or o/ced with added 87mv. Also is this normal to be happening I know cards are different I had read on some sites that this was the end of the world and I needed to change settings other say this is normal.

The cards ASIC GPU1 73.19% GPU2 62.7% I had read that this has something to do with why certain cards hit this limit and others don't. Any help with this would be appreciated big time everyone.

Also not a heat issue the cards never get above 40c but I have noticed recently that GPU2 will run while gaming 1-2c hotter than GPU1 with them in serial water loop I thought that odd.


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> @MiniPurple i don't think ur OC is that bad still https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/kfa2_geforce_gtx_980_ti_hof_review,36.html










i'll leave my card at 1450Mhz core and +200Mhz memory, i ran gtav for hours and the image was crystal clear, but on the water i saw some sort of artifacts but i think its just reflection bugs, cuz when i look at the Fairwheel from the water i see some pink and green squares on my screen, but its just reflection, i had that with my 750ti too, crysis 3 ran fine, no artifacts at all, so its gtav's fault, and my OC is rock stable, but 1 thing i dont like is my memory clock :/


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> Excuse my noobness


nice ones, what do they clock up to?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> Ok I am in need of a little help/clarification. Recently I have had some weird FPS issues in BO3 well i chucked it up to the craptastic new driver NVIDIA put out so I wiped it and installed 362.00 not sure if that was a good driver or not either to be honest. Now for the question decided to run Firestrike Extreme to check everything out, score was good but noticed upon checking MSI afterburner out that my GPU2 is hitting Voltage Limit. Can someone explain this to me is it meaning the card is drawing too much power or is it meaning the card needs more power? The card hits these limits no matter if it is stock clocked or o/ced with added 87mv. Also is this normal to be happening I know cards are different I had read on some sites that this was the end of the world and I needed to change settings other say this is normal.
> 
> The cards ASIC GPU1 73.19% GPU2 62.7% I had read that this has something to do with why certain cards hit this limit and others don't. Any help with this would be appreciated big time everyone.
> 
> Also not a heat issue the cards never get above 40c but I have noticed recently that GPU2 will run while gaming 1-2c hotter than GPU1 with them in serial water loop I thought that odd.


Perfectly normal. There are a handful of conditions that prevent further boost, here's at least three: temp, power, voltage. 40c so they must be liquid cooled, temps not an issue at all. Ultimately what matters is what clock speeds the cards achieve at full boost.


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> nice ones, what do they clock up to?
> Perfectly normal. There are a handful of conditions that prevent further boost, here's at least three: temp, power, voltage. 40c so they must be liquid cooled, temps not an issue at all. Ultimately what matters is what clock speeds the cards achieve at full boost.


ok I wasn't for sure with it doing it at stock clocks and overclocked. Stock clocks she will turbo to 1304mhz it looks like and overclocked to 1430mhz. As soon as a load is put on the card it shows voltage limit. Could this be driver issue or is this just the card sucking power down?

Also what driver version do you guys like the best?


----------



## navjack27

i don't know what you guys are talking about with throttling... i just don't have any, or voltage drop with temps. give me a situation to put my card into and i'll post results how ever you want.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> ok I wasn't for sure with it doing it at stock clocks and overclocked. Stock clocks she will turbo to 1304mhz it looks like and overclocked to 1430mhz. As soon as a load is put on the card it shows voltage limit. Could this be driver issue or is this just the card sucking power down?


It's perfectly normal, mine hits the voltage limit too as soon as any load is on. Its better to be voltage limited that to be temps or power limited.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i don't know what you guys are talking about with throttling... i just don't have any, or voltage drop with temps. give me a situation to put my card into and i'll post results how ever you want.


All we're talking about his this.



See the perf cap reason says VRel. It won't apply more the 1.23v since that's the limit.


----------



## navjack27

... maybe modify your bioses. thats a custom 3dmark run in a windows 1600x900 with every slider all the way up for quality and msaa

fixed.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> 
> 
> ... maybe modify your bioses. thats a custom 3dmark run in a windows 1600x900 with every slider all the way up for quality and msaa


Ok, you got past the 1.23 limit with a custom bios. With the stock bios, i'm capped at 1.23. I actually run mine at less voltage than that (1.212v) to keeps temps down, but I've been thinking about getting a new cooler, a RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS. After that, I might want to up the voltage limit to take advantage of greater thermal headroom.


----------



## navjack27

How come my temps are so perfect


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> How come my temps are so perfect


Idk, i think you got a nice card, you're using the cooler that came on the XTREME card i suppose, a pretty good cooler with 3x fans and copper pipes. Also, that particular run at 1600x900 was not pushing it all the way, only 64% power utilization (although your custom bios probably upped that too). How's it do at higher res like 1920x1080 or even more, 1440p?

edit: your custom bios power limit is way way up there at 450W, so 64% is 288W which is a pretty good power draw, u got great temps for that power usage


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Idk, i think you got a nice card, you're using the cooler that came on the XTREME card i suppose, a pretty good cooler with 3x fans and copper pipes. Also, that particular run at 1600x900 was not pushing it all the way, only 64% power utilization (although your custom bios probably upped that too). How's it do at higher res like 1920x1080 or even more, 1440p?
> 
> edit: your custom bios power limit is way way up there at 450W, so 64% is 288W which is a pretty good power draw, u got great temps for that power usage


Yea that is great temps considering I couldn't keep my MSI Gaming 6g at stock clock and voltage below 75c while gaming both of them with ambient air in the 19c.


----------



## Cyber Locc

For all you KPE and Classy guys figured you may want to know about this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-EVBot-/141944629848?hash=item210c8f2a58:g:tnEAAOSwLpdW~AAD


----------



## navjack27

i'll run the power virus known as furmark for... 30sec and have gpu-z open for ya'll

so, same overclock and all. i reached a pwr limit and it went down to 1404 or something on the core



this is why i warn people about this software, its trash, it does nothing for stability

EDIT: yeah 450w is the max that this card can get supplied when u crunch the numbers and add wiggle room.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> How come my temps are so perfect


There are several reason for your temps to be the way they are.
1) gigabyte uses a very powerful oversized cooler with 3 fans capable of removing way more heat than being supplied.
2) firestrike runs are about 90 seconds max (can't remember exactly but as many times as I have ran it you think I would know by know) with several second breaks allowing the card to cool after each run which with the overpowered cooler allows for very low temps.
3) fan curve is set for the xtreme to have a steeper increase around the 55-60C mark which will keep it around those temps longer since as is passes those temps the fans ramp back up and cool it back down to around the 55-60C mark.

The xtreme is a very good card. The only gripe I have with it was running it in sli. The extra width from the massive cooler can leave the top card starving for more air depending on your motherboard. It's the only reason I left the xtreme and went with the waterforce cards.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> My gigabyte wind force 980ti has an ASIC of 79.5% and it seems like 1450mhz is stable, but I get a lot of thermal throttling. I'm using msi afterburner and I want to hit 1500mhz, any tips?
> 
> 
> 
> Custom BIOS, increase voltage a little, increase power limit a tad, disable boost and set core-clock on 1500 Mhz. Go take a look over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/4650#post_25044109
> 
> Informative thread and plenty of people around there that can help you, even editing a BIOS for you.
Click to expand...

Since he said he is hitting thermal throttle "a lot" I would assume his temps for whatever reason cannot afford an increase in voltage. At least I would be a bit wary of increase the voltage myself if temps are already an issue.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Since he said he is hitting thermal throttle "a lot" I would assume his temps for whatever reason cannot afford an increase in voltage. At least I would be a bit wary of increase the voltage myself if temps are already an issue.


Mine doesn't always stay under 70c with 1.212v. This is why i'm thinking about a raijintek morpheus. Its pricey though and HUGE. I really wish evga's acx cooler was just a bit better.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Since he said he is hitting thermal throttle "a lot" I would assume his temps for whatever reason cannot afford an increase in voltage. At least I would be a bit wary of increase the voltage myself if temps are already an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> Mine doesn't always stay under 70c with 1.212v. This is why i'm thinking about a raijintek morpheus. Its pricey though and HUGE. I really wish evga's acx cooler was just a bit better.
Click to expand...

Out of curiosity what case and cooling setup are you running? I've generally heard good things about the acx 2.0 coolers although I haven't owned one myself.

Edit: also the way he worded the thermal throttle it made it sound like he was clearing more than just the 70C mark which is the only reason I said i would be a tad bit cautious increasing voltage without knowing more.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Out of curiosity what case and cooling setup are you running? I've generally heard good things about the acx 2.0 coolers although I haven't owned one myself.
> 
> Edit: also the way he worded the thermal throttle it made it sound like he was clearing more than just the 70C mark which is the only reason I said i would be a tad bit cautious increasing voltage without knowing more.


I think you're right that he should think about the temps prior to pouring on more power









My Kickass-X99 rig, phanteks evolve atx, temps sometimes topping 70c are with the side door swung wide open and the front panel pulled out slightly at the bottom to be less restrictive. With the door wide open like that, I don't really crank the case fans up too much, they key off of cpu temps and the hexacore doesn't really break a sweat on most games.

I've thought about building a duct from the front fan back to the vga cooler intake, to channel cool air there and block hot exhaust from entering the intake zone. Then i might be able to keep the door closed.


----------



## superkyle1721

Honestly if I was you I would pull the cooler and repaste it using either gelid or thermal grizzle and use a custom bios to turn off the thermal throttle at 70C and create a tad bit more aggressive fan curve. I'm not familiar with how afterburner handles it but I know in precision X you can easily select an aggressive fan curve that will run as long as PX is running in the background. It may be worth it to try all this before spending the money on the aftermarket cooler.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Honestly if I was you I would pull the cooler and repaste it using either gelid or thermal grizzle and use a custom bios to turn off the thermal throttle at 70C and create a tad bit more aggressive fan curve. I'm not familiar with how afterburner handles it but I know in precision X you can easily select an aggressive fan curve that will run as long as PX is running in the background. It may be worth it to try all this before spending the money on the aftermarket cooler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm all over afterburner and a custom fan curve (its functionally equivalent to px), the curve i'm running is pretty aggressive. I've thought about pulling it and reseating it, but haven't done it because i figure i've got just as good a chance at making it worse as i do better









Hmm... raising the thermal throttle to 75c or 80c might make sense. I think my card might be able to run 1480 @1.23v and stay within a target like that. Now, my card runs at 1467 @1.212vmost of the time and sometimes temp throttles to 1455.

The other reason to consider the aftermarket cooler is sound, my acx2 cooler gets pretty loud when the fans are run up.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Honestly if I was you I would pull the cooler and repaste it using either gelid or thermal grizzle and use a custom bios to turn off the thermal throttle at 70C and create a tad bit more aggressive fan curve. I'm not familiar with how afterburner handles it but I know in precision X you can easily select an aggressive fan curve that will run as long as PX is running in the background. It may be worth it to try all this before spending the money on the aftermarket cooler.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I'm all over afterburner and a custom fan curve (its functionally equivalent to px), the curve i'm running is pretty aggressive. I've thought about pulling it and reseating it, but haven't done it because i figure i've got just as good a chance at making it worse as i do better
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... raising the thermal throttle to 75c or 80c might make sense. I think my card might be able to run 1480 @1.23v and stay within a target like that. Now, my card runs at 1467 @1.212vmost of the time and sometimes temp throttles to 1455.
> 
> The other reason to consider the aftermarket cooler is sound, my acx2 cooler gets pretty loud when the fans are run up.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm really just spit balling ideas that may help you out haha. Really though I have repasted almost every GPU I have owned. It's generally straight forward and using say the pea method works as well as any and is very hard to mess up. Since you are running with the case open and aggressive fan curve I'm not sure there is much left to help with cooling beside the following.
1) repaste and deal with the fan noise.
2) after market cooling such as you provided but I have zero knowledge of that as I have never met anyone who has done it before.
3) if possible return the card for a better cooling model possibly a aio liquid cooling card.
4) go full custom water block (obviously the best option but unless you luck out buying from someone second hand get very expensive)

I realize you have probably already gone over all these option yourself but I figured I would lay them out there for the lurkers of the thread that pop up periodically with these type of questions







a


----------



## navjack27

i got done with a great night of playing some Division and i decided to use afterburner while playing, since i usually have nothing running in the background.

i ran the game with every setting cranked up to max except for the streaming distance, which i left at 60%. 1080p no vsync, but using 120hz lightboost.


the FPS don't matter much. mostly the whole time over 80fps except one daily (hard mode not challenging) which was outside for a little bit and i turned off the Nvidia HFTS shadows.


----------



## superkyle1721

I took the time today and repasted one of my waterforce GPUs. Man of all the cards I have repasted this one was a pain in the arse. Dealing with the attached tubing and heatsink made it a chore. I am not looking forward to pasting the other GPU.

Either way for reference the top GPU under constant fan of 60% would typically run 2 degrees warmer than the lower GPU. After the repasting I ran the exact same firestrike run (constant fan of 60%). The results are below. I will say that after I removed the waterblock I was very impressed by the paste job. I have never seen a perfect paste job out of the factory but I would venture to say the stock paste job was perfect.

Upper GPU:


Lower GPU:


Now I will start to repaste the second GPU and will post the results. Although I did not take a screen shot if I set the fans lower (around 45%) the delta between the two GPUs increased even more. Around 5 degrees which would equate to about a 7 degree change in peak upper GPU temps so the higher your temps the more you will benefit from a repasting. This is pretty obvious but thought I would share none the less.


----------



## man03999

Update. Will pair my classy with H75 and G10. Should be here this Friday


----------



## superkyle1721

After repasting the lower GPU the Upper GPU is back to being around 1 degree warmer. Overall after the repaste I experienced about a 4-5 degree temperature decrease even at low temperatures. As I said previously there will be larger decreases in peak temperatures if your GPU runs warmer say around 75C. Here are my screen shots after both GPUs are repasted.

Upper GPU:


Lower GPU:


I used the pea method for repasting and simply let the block spread the paste for me. There has been talk of ways to decrease temps and I have been meaning to repaste these gpus anyways so I figured I would go ahead and do a short comparison.









For those curious here is what the PCB board of the waterforce looks like!! Also check out that paste job. That is one impressive factory paste job.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> After repasting the lower GPU the Upper GPU is back to being around 1 degree warmer. Overall after the repaste I experienced about a 4-5 degree temperature decrease even at low temperatures. As I said previously there will be larger decreases in peak temperatures if your GPU runs warmer say around 75C. Here are my screen shots after both GPUs are repasted.


Nice, that's a real significant difference!

This is definitely encouraging me to reseat mine. What paste did you use? I've got some swiftech tim-mate which i think is rebranded arctic mx-2 but am not certain of that.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nice, that's a real significant difference!
> 
> This is definitely encouraging me to reseat mine. What paste did you use? I've got some swiftech tim-mate which i think is rebranded arctic mx-2 but am not certain of that.


I used gelid gc extreme. Of all the testing I have done I find that by far the best in terms of cost and performance. Thermal grizzle is a bit better but for the same price of the gelid you get about 1/4th of the paste. I highly recommend using gelid of if you have the money thermal grizzly. You dont want to have to repaste again in the future so using a top of the line paste you can paste it one and forget about it.

Here is a really good coomparison chart that will show you how nearly all paste brands compare.


----------



## fishingfanatic

I would use Gelid GC Extreme. I use it on everthing, cpus, gpus, chipset...









I think the new Grizzly is a bit pricey, and for a single degree difference,...









FF


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fishingfanatic*
> 
> I would use Gelid GC Extreme. I use it on everthing, cpus, gpus, chipset...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the new Grizzly is a bit pricey, and for a single degree difference,...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FF


Burgers, hotdogs, as salad dressing... GPU is direct die, so prefer the best and you only need to apply once.


----------



## HAL900

1 hour Tomb Raider


----------



## fishingfanatic

Well you could always use Nutella, though I'm not sure if it would need to be replaced after the expiration date...LOL














FF


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour Tomb Raider


Very nice. What card and cooler?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 
> 
> 1 hour Tomb Raider


1582Mhz @1.199v is absolutely amazing!


----------



## navjack27

yeah i can't get anyplace close to that overclock and i'm with more voltage and more cooling. :-\ maybe back to the stock bios to investigate after pcper podcast is over


----------



## man03999

Well i know its not on Air looking at the screen shot.. lol


----------



## schoolofmonkey

So is this any good for a eVGA GTX980ti Hybrid?
It was just a quick oc, ran Rise of the Tomb Raider benchmark about 15 times, plus the usual (Valley, Heaven etc)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> Well i know its not on Air looking at the screen shot.. lol


Actually I'm pretty sure it is air. If I remember correctly he has the gigabyte xtreme. I do agree though sure seems like I am wrong since the fan rpm is reading 0 lol


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So is this any good for a eVGA GTX980ti Hybrid?
> It was just a quick oc, ran Rise of the Tomb Raider benchmark about 15 times, plus the usual (Valley, Heaven etc)


That is the average overclock that one can expect to obtain with a decent card. Since your temps are so low if you want to try for 1500 then you have the thermal headroom for a modded bios with higher voltage. With that card though always make sure you keep the fans turned up as high as you are comfortable with. Since the fan is operating based on the core temp and the fan is cooling the vrm and memory it's important to run a much more aggressive fan curve to balance the low core temps. Sorry if that's confusing hope it makes sense.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> So is this any good for a eVGA GTX980ti Hybrid?
> It was just a quick oc, ran Rise of the Tomb Raider benchmark about 15 times, plus the usual (Valley, Heaven etc)


Not bad at all. You have thermal and voltage headroom. I'm guessing your hitting the power limit? If that's right, a custom bios to increase the power limit might be fun, one small Maxwell II Bios Tweak to the factory bios for your card.


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Not bad at all. You have thermal and voltage headroom. I'm guessing your hitting the power limit? If that's right, a custom bios to increase the power limit might be fun, one small Maxwell II Bios Tweak to the factory bios for your card.


I haven't bother until now to OC the card, just threw +80 on the core, +55 on the memory with the stock +110% power limit, so I would be getting close.
Will play around with the BIOS tweaking tool, I'm not new to it been using it since my GTX780ti, just got bored today and gave it a try..lol

I have a Noctua NF-12 PWM on the RAD which is fine to run at full speed its better than the included fan, lower RPM, less noise but same temps.
Plus I use Speedfan to dial back the fan's RPM when idling.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I haven't bother until now to OC the card, just threw +80 on the core, +55 on the memory with the stock +110% power limit, so I would be getting close.
> Will play around with the BIOS tweaking tool, I'm not new to it been using it since my GTX780ti, just got bored today and gave it a try..lol
> 
> I have a Noctua NF-12 PWM on the RAD which is fine to run at full speed its better than the included fan, lower RPM, less noise but same temps.
> Plus I use Speedfan to dial back the fan's RPM when idling.


I've looked at my bios's in the tweaking tool (I've got a dual bios card), but i haven't done any customization yet. I'd like to improve the cooling before increasing voltage or power limits. But i haven't' done anything about the cooling yet either. Warm weather approaching may provide me with the proper motivation


----------



## Schmenki

Hi Guys,

I am new at the 980 ti (EVGA 980 ti SC+ ACX2.0) comming from a R9 290.
My performance now in Division at 1440p is amaizing and the game looks really nice with everything activated.
FPS around 60-80

I do not know which OC I will use.

First stable OC was 1488MHz @1,1990V
Now I am running at 1518MHz @1,24V

I do not believe that it make sense just to reach 1500MHz with this higher V?

temperature is not any problem.
I was running max 60° after playing 3hours The Division. I am using Morpheus with eLoops.

Thanks and best regards,
Christian


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmenki*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am new at the 980 ti (EVGA 980 ti SC+ ACX2.0) comming from a R9 290.
> My performance now in Division at 1440p is amaizing and the game looks really nice with everything activated.
> FPS around 60-80
> 
> I do not know which OC I will use.
> 
> First stable OC was 1488MHz @1,1990V
> Now I am running at 1518MHz @1,24V
> 
> I do not believe that it make sense just to reach 1500MHz with this higher V?
> 
> temperature is not any problem.
> I was running max 60° after playing 3hours The Division. I am using Morpheus with eLoops.
> 
> Thanks and best regards,
> Christian


That's not all that high a voltage, my stock bios goes up to 1.23.

I've been thinking about getting a Morpheus! Did you notice a big drop in temps compared to the acx2 cooler? How was it to install? Does your card have the vrm and mem cooling plate on the frontside, and if so, can you install the morpheus and still use evga's frontside cooling plate? And how's the sound level with the eLoops compared to the acx2 cooler?

Here's what temps look like at 1.212 and 1.23v.


----------



## Schmenki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That's not all that high a voltage, my stock bios goes up to 1.23.
> 
> I've been thinking about getting a Morpheus! Did you notice a big drop in temps compared to the acx2 cooler? How was it to install? Does your card have the vrm and mem cooling plate on the frontside, and if so, can you install the morpheus and still use evga's frontside cooling plate?
> 
> Here's what temps look like at 1.212 and 1.23v.


With the ACX2.0 Cooler I was reaching 80° with the normal fan curve and not 100% like your screenshots.

Morpheu is running with 120mm fans at 1000-1200rpm an 59-60°.
So ist is a high decrease of temperature 

Never changed a cooler so easy like on the EVGA.
Just remove the 4 screws of the EVGA cooler on the back, clean the GPU, put some new paste on the GPU and put the morpheus on the GPU.

You can use the backplate and the VRM cooling plate of EVGA with Morpheus.

I know that OC is not even putting Voltage and increase Boost but I do not know if I can go higher or if I want to go back to the 1488MHz.
I already customized my bios so that I do not need MSI AB to reach the 1513MHz and 1,243V


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmenki*
> 
> With the ACX2.0 Cooler I was reaching 80° with the normal fan curve and not 100% like your screenshots.
> 
> Morpheu is running with 120mm fans at 1000-1200rpm an 59-60°.
> So ist is a high decrease of temperature
> 
> Never changed a cooler so easy like on the EVGA.
> Just remove the 4 screws of the EVGA cooler on the back, clean the GPU, put some new paste on the GPU and put the morpheus on the GPU.
> 
> You can use the backplate and the VRM cooling plate of EVGA with Morpheus.
> 
> I know that OC is not even putting Voltage and increase Boost but I do not know if I can go higher or if I want to go back to the 1488MHz.
> I already customized my bios so that I do not need MSI AB to reach the 1513MHz and 1,243V


80c vs 60c, yup that's a big difference









Thnx for the info and i'm glad to hear it's easy to take the factory cooler off, I'll try a repaste first and if that doesn't keep it under 70c, time to shop for a morpheus core edition (black one).

Did you mount the heatsinks for mem/vrm chips that came with the morpheus onto evga's cooling plate? Just curious.


----------



## Schmenki

I have also the Blackedition of Morpheus.
But just because of the style within my case 

No I put no extra cooler on the evga cooling plate.
I do not think that this will help and the color of the cooler is silver :-(


----------



## superkyle1721

@michael-ocn Taking a look at your setup I have a few suggestions that may help with your setup. I couldn't tell with your rig pictures if you are running intake or exhaust through the cpu cooler. If you run the CPU cooler as intake and replace the front fans with high air flow fans it may help a good deal. With this setup you need to ensure the rear exhaust fan operates at a fairly high rpm. You want it to stay at positive pressure but only slightly. It seems a bit counter intuitive since you are going against natural convection but I have played around with various setups on my rig and the above was actually the setup that provided best overall temps. I'm not sure how easy this would be for you to change or if you are currently running this setup but figured I would throw it out there.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> @michael-ocn Taking a look at your setup I have a few suggestions that may help with your setup. I couldn't tell with your rig pictures if you are running intake or exhaust through the cpu cooler. If you run the CPU cooler as intake and replace the front fans with high air flow fans it may help a good deal. With this setup you need to ensure the rear exhaust fan operates at a fairly high rpm. You want it to stay at positive pressure but only slightly. It seems a bit counter intuitive since you are going against natural convection but I have played around with various setups on my rig and the above was actually the setup that provided best overall temps. I'm not sure how easy this would be for you to change or if you are currently running this setup but figured I would throw it out there.


The temps shown in the gpuz screenshots were with the side case door wide open, i think the temps are more reflective of the coolers limits than of insufficient case airflow, the open door squashes any airflow problems. This is how i've got things setup, the top is setup as 'intake', but the vents at the top are very restrictive. Here's how air really flows.



Since i game on it with the door open, I don't run the case fans very high. If the gpu cooler was more effective, i might be able to keep the door closed so long as i ran a more aggressive case fan curve. The evolvATX case is very nice, but could be better when it comes to airflow, i have some ideas about that in my build log thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573749/build-log-make-believe-build-2015/40#post_24541651
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573749/build-log-make-believe-build-2015/40#post_24519285


----------



## HAL900




----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*


I bet that was only using the 0.5GB segment.


----------



## HAL900

Nope . 1 Gb using segment


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Nope . 1 Gb using segment


You dont seriously buy that do you? A 1070 out benching an overclocked titan X? Yeah right ill bet you both my 980TIs straight up that is fake as can be. Most likely really is an overclocked titan X. You should not believe someone who created a youtube profile and the only two videos uploaded are of a "1070" clearly trolling


----------



## ieldra

does anyone have a bios for an evga 980ti acx with samsung memory ? friends of mine can't even get past 1230mhz without power limits


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You dont seriously buy that do you? A 1070 out benching an overclocked titan X? Yeah right ill bet you both my 980TIs straight up that is fake as can be. Most likely really is an overclocked titan X. You should not believe someone who created a youtube profile and the only two videos uploaded are of a "1070" clearly trolling


its gotta be a chore using a youtube to upload videos of benchmarks using whatever gpu, don't matter what one, and using i guess maybe a memory editor or something to change the text in game... just to say u benched a 1070


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ieldra*
> 
> does anyone have a bios for an evga 980ti acx with samsung memory ? friends of mine can't even get past 1230mhz without power limits


The real question is it actually throttling? GPUz will report that it is sending the max power but unless you notice that clock speeds are stuck at a certain point then it's not physically stopping the card from achieving higher clocks.
Neither that said however there is another thread on the forum. I'm on my phone or I would link it to you. The thread is gtx 900 series custom bios or something like that. Mr-dark is well know for modifying bios for people. Create a zip file of your bios and send it to him. In a day or so he will have a modified bios based on your very own bios.


----------



## gbrilliantq

So I just got my 2nd Evga hybrid back from RMA. Checked the asic quality of 88%. That has to be one of the highest I've seen. My other card is 81% I think I should update or mod the bios on these eh.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gbrilliantq*
> 
> So I just got my 2nd Evga hybrid back from RMA. Checked the asic quality of 88%. That has to be one of the highest I've seen. My other card is 81% I think I should update or mod the bios on these eh.


Wow 88 that is incredible!! Hopefully its a good clocker!!! Would love to see results.


----------



## man03999

Got the G10 and H75 today. Load temps under 60C and idle under 28C







Now I can push this thing more!


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmenki*
> 
> I have also the Blackedition of Morpheus.
> But just because of the style within my case
> 
> No I put no extra cooler on the evga cooling plate.
> I do not think that this will help and the color of the cooler is silver :-(


Where did you buy your black morpheus cooler? I live in north america (usa) and haven't found a retailer that carries the black one yet.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> After repasting the lower GPU the Upper GPU is back to being around 1 degree warmer. Overall after the repaste I experienced about a 4-5 degree temperature decrease even at low temperatures. As I said previously there will be larger decreases in peak temperatures if your GPU runs warmer say around 75C. Here are my screen shots after both GPUs are repasted.


Well... I repasted mine and I succeeded in making it worse :









77c max where before i would top out at 73c, so significantly worse. I used the swiftech tim-mate (arctic mx2 i think) i have on hand. If it really is mx2, it shouldn't have a cure time. I'll probably be taking another shot at it, I'll give it some time to maybe cure and see if it improves any, but I doubt it will. I think I may have applied too much tim. Drat









On the plus side, it easy enough to remove and reassemble the cooler, the trickiest part is working the two plugs for the fans and lights.

Here's what the tim from the factory looked.



There is something I'm wondering about? There's an oily residue on parts of the frontside plate. You can see it some in the top right corner of the pic, the areas that are darker are 'wet' with it. I'm not sure wassup with that but I can think of two things, neither of them good:
1. oil from the fan's bearings have leaked out
2. the working fluid from a heat pipe has leaked out


----------



## superkyle1721

Here is a really cool link about the myth about using too much tim. While it does increase your temps for sure it's much less than you would suspect. It's much better to use a bit more than you think than less.

http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34308193&postcount=101

With that said the stock paste job despite being separated does not look like it had excellent coverage. Seeing the paste grouped up on all side does mean it should have been just fine however so it could be that the paste was just dry and cracked when the heat sink was removed. Honestly it's good your first paste job wasn't such a success. It will give you the opportunity to see the contact pressure of the heat sink to check for any warping. It will also give you a good idea of the perfect amount of paste to use next time. Give it another go with the same paste but I highly recommend buying some gelid once you are more comfortable getting a good paste job the first time. I'm sure that when done properly you will decrease from stock temps I just can't say how much for sure.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schmenki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Where did you buy your black morpheus cooler? I live in north america (usa) and haven't found a retailer that carries the black one yet.


I live in germany and bought it here in germany.
But the morpheus is not deliverible, yet.

Raijntek is orking on a new version 2 and it will be releases in the next weeks.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmenki*
> 
> I live in germany and bought it here in germany.
> But the morpheus is not deliverible, yet.
> 
> Raijntek is orking on a new version 2 and it will be releases in the next weeks.


Cool, i think i might want one. My 2nd try at repasting the acx cooler got a little better results, but still not as good as from the factory.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Here is a really cool link about the myth about using too much tim. While it does increase your temps for sure it's much less than you would suspect. It's much better to use a bit more than you think than less.
> 
> http://forums.anandtech.com/showpost.php?p=34308193&postcount=101
> 
> With that said the stock paste job despite being separated does not look like it had excellent coverage. Seeing the paste grouped up on all side does mean it should have been just fine however so it could be that the paste was just dry and cracked when the heat sink was removed. Honestly it's good your first paste job wasn't such a success. It will give you the opportunity to see the contact pressure of the heat sink to check for any warping. It will also give you a good idea of the perfect amount of paste to use next time. Give it another go with the same paste but I highly recommend buying some gelid once you are more comfortable getting a good paste job the first time. I'm sure that when done properly you will decrease from stock temps I just can't say how much for sure.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going in for a third try. I think I will order some gelid gc extreme. My second attempt got half way back to how it was originally, but is still worse. Here's a pic of my first attempt that was much worse then the factory job. I used less paste on the 2nd try.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm going in for a third try. I think I will order some gelid gc extreme. My second attempt got half way back to how it was originally, but is still worse. Here's a pic of my first attempt that was much worse then the factory job. I used less paste on the 2nd try.


What do you use to clean the tim?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *man03999*
> 
> What do you use to clean the tim?


isopropyl alcohol (70%) and cotton facial cleaning pads, i finish it off with a micro fiber cloth

edit: gelid is inbound, should be here in a couple of days, if it makes a differernce on the gpu, i'll reseat my cpu cooler with it too


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> isopropyl alcohol (70%) and cotton facial cleaning pads, i finish it off with a micro fiber cloth
> 
> edit: gelid is inbound, should be here in a couple of days, if it makes a differernce on the gpu, i'll reseat my cpu cooler with it too


Looking at the pictures you uploaded the first paste job was actually pretty well done. I am thinking that the paste you are using has a lower conductivity than the original. Since the basic equation of die to sink follows the conduction equation of q=-kdeltaT where q is your heat flux and k is your thermal conductivity the larger increase of the thermal conductivity will increase the heat flux quite a bit. Of course this is over simplified since there also will exist things that will alter the heat transfer like spreading resistance contact pressure etc but leaving those as constants your only variable is the conductivity. This is why you should use the absolute best paste you can find. I think you will be very happy with the results one your gelid arrives


----------



## HAL900

EVGA. Paste is not bad but as you can see from the 20% no . Cooler EVGA is very weak. the weakest of non reference


----------



## alltheGHz

Hey guys, I'm a proud new owner of a 980ti







Dhould I do anything special with the card before installing it into my PC? Changing TIM, flashing BIOS, etc?


----------



## mouacyk

You should always install it first to see if it works normally at stock settings.


----------



## man03999

This is about what im comfortable with. The core could go higher but also with a lot more voltage.


----------



## Kriant

I've never overclocked Nvidia Maxwell/Kepler cards before. A bit of a noobish question: What do I need to raise to get stable max boost frequency? I notice that temperature remains within norm (69 on first card and 75ish on second) under full load and clocks boosted sit at 1404mhz core, but after a while they drop to 1392. Do I need to raise the power draw limit?

So, a little back-story first:
I've sold recently my Titan X's in anticipation of GTC announcement of new shiny consumer-market-targeted cards. Didn't happen. Since I don't want to wait for 2-3-4 months sitting without a proper gaming rig, I've decided to go the 980ti SLI route. I was looking for a bargain, hoping to grab two Gigabyte 980TI Xtreme Gaming cards on the cheaper side. That backfired a bit as I got one new and shiny Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming. As for the second card - I received a wrong product - EVGA 980ti FTW instead of the Xtreme Gaming.
Now, on one hand I should just go and return the card, on the other, I would have to pay for shipping to return the card, and at the same time I will not be able to get another new Xtreme Gaming card that cheap (paid $480 for the second one, and got the EVGA one instead). So, all in all two 980tis ended up costing exactly $1k which is a pretty sweet deal imho.

Now, with that said:
A barrage of questions:
1. Any pros of using Gigabyte OC Guru II or EVGA Precision over Afterburner?
2. Is there any way to fully "sync" two different cards without flashing the bios? the Xtreme Gaming has a higher base clocks and vcore (1.2v under full load, while evga runs at 1.124 roughly ). The memory clock difference by 100mhz remains constant according to Afterburner and GPU-Z it seems.
3. What is the "safe" power draw limit I should be aiming at? I put 115% and got both cards running core clocks 1418 boosted, raising it to 120% doesn't seem to affect the cards not wanting to go past that mark, should I try 130%?


----------



## Allygash

Hi guys,

quick question about moded bios's for my GTX 980 Ti. I have an MSI TF5 version with an EK block on it and using the default bios I run +140 core +400 memory with 110 power target & 91 temp.
I boosts up to 1475 ish in games and temp dont get much over 48c.

Dilemma when I load up either the 980 Ti SC-425 or 980 Ti SC-425-1281 I get artifacting and lockups. I leave the moded bios's at their default settings.

I know I can just leave the card with its default bios but I can see it hitting its power max % and feel I'm holding it back.from its full potential. My other gigabyte ref 980 Ti with ek block in my other machine does 1580 boost on the 980 Ti-SC-425-1281 with out any issue.

Is seems strange that I can get nearly 1500 with the default bios but as soon as I use a moded bios the card seems to have a hissy fit. Any advice please?

Thank guys


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> I've never overclocked Nvidia Maxwell/Kepler cards before. A bit of a noobish question: What do I need to raise to get stable max boost frequency? I notice that temperature remains within norm (69 on first card and 75ish on second) under full load and clocks boosted sit at 1404mhz core, but after a while they drop to 1392. Do I need to raise the power draw limit?
> 
> So, a little back-story first:
> I've sold recently my Titan X's in anticipation of GTC announcement of new shiny consumer-market-targeted cards. Didn't happen. Since I don't want to wait for 2-3-4 months sitting without a proper gaming rig, I've decided to go the 980ti SLI route. I was looking for a bargain, hoping to grab two Gigabyte 980TI Xtreme Gaming cards on the cheaper side. That backfired a bit as I got one new and shiny Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming. As for the second card - I received a wrong product - EVGA 980ti FTW instead of the Xtreme Gaming.
> Now, on one hand I should just go and return the card, on the other, I would have to pay for shipping to return the card, and at the same time I will not be able to get another new Xtreme Gaming card that cheap (paid $480 for the second one, and got the EVGA one instead). So, all in all two 980tis ended up costing exactly $1k which is a pretty sweet deal imho.
> 
> Now, with that said:
> A barrage of questions:
> 1. Any pros of using Gigabyte OC Guru II or EVGA Precision over Afterburner?
> 2. Is there any way to fully "sync" two different cards without flashing the bios? the Xtreme Gaming has a higher base clocks and vcore (1.2v under full load, while evga runs at 1.124 roughly ). The memory clock difference by 100mhz remains constant according to Afterburner and GPU-Z it seems.
> 3. What is the "safe" power draw limit I should be aiming at? I put 115% and got both cards running core clocks 1418 boosted, raising it to 120% doesn't seem to affect the cards not wanting to go past that mark, should I try 130%?


1. Afterburner probably has some more things to fiddle with, but no real benefit using any of these programs over the other. All of them do their thing.

2. Afterburner tries to sync both cards, setting same clocks on both core and memory. Just make sure you check the checkbox: _Synchronize settings for similar graphics processors_. And that's about it i think, other than that there is just editing the BIOS, there you could match the voltage etc.. unless one of them is voltage locked.

3. You can just slide the Power Limit slider all the way to the right, there is no way you can damage your cards by doing that as long as your temperatures are within limits. Only if you start messing with the BIOS, there is a potential change to screw up your card(s). Just make sure you stay under about 80 degrees Celsius (The cards start down-clocking slowly already around 65 degrees to prevent itself from any possible damage).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Allygash*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> quick question about moded bios's for my GTX 980 Ti. I have an MSI TF5 version with an EK block on it and using the default bios I run +140 core +400 memory with 110 power target & 91 temp.
> I boosts up to 1475 ish in games and temp dont get much over 48c.
> 
> Dilemma when I load up either the 980 Ti SC-425 or 980 Ti SC-425-1281 I get artifacting and lockups. I leave the moded bios's at their default settings.
> 
> I know I can just leave the card with its default bios but I can see it hitting its power max % and feel I'm holding it back.from its full potential. My other gigabyte ref 980 Ti with ek block in my other machine does 1580 boost on the 980 Ti-SC-425-1281 with out any issue.
> 
> Is seems strange that I can get nearly 1500 with the default bios but as soon as I use a moded bios the card seems to have a hissy fit. Any advice please?
> 
> Thank guys


Usually artifacts and lockups are a sign of unstable clocks, either tune down the clocks and/or temps or add more voltage/power to get the clocks stable.

However, I'd suggest asking this question over here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/

Very informative and helpful thread, pretty sure they can give you a better answer over there. They could even take a peak at your BIOS to see if there is something wrong.

Good luck


----------



## DunePilot

The new driver causes performance issues. I made a video to show this, I rolled back to the January driver.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> The new driver causes performance issues. I made a video to show this, I rolled back to the January driver.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


but was there a difference in Frames Per _Spice_? (see what i did there?







) maybe next time a few comparison benches?









but yeah, it's been noticed since kepler on a few of the driver threads on 3Dguru that some drivers affect OCing. but it doesn't mean they're badly optimized as some actually increased FPS w/lower core speed.

however, yes drivers can affect core speeds and it's not a good idea to set your default speed at max when modding a bios; step down 26Mhz (2 boost bins) to allow for some driver wiggle room.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> but it doesn't mean they're badly optimized as some actually increased FPS w/lower core speed.


Yeah, I just compare Valley or Firestrike alongside the core clock see which one keeps the core boosted higher, more consistently, and which one scores higher in the benchmark. There are probably way too many variables to try to compare games side by side. A run of Valley with the same OC on both drivers while keeping an eye on core seems the simplest way, that's what I do anyways. Anything above that is above my pay-grade and the time I want to put into it comparing lol.


----------



## Dukman

Joining in. Picked up a pair of EVGA 980Ti Classifieds a few weeks ago when they went on sale the first time.

I've got waterblocks on the way for them and there is a small chance that I might add a third card into the mix as well. No real plans to overclock them much as I really don't need more than the mild OC and fan profile Im currently running.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> As for the second card - I received a wrong product - EVGA 980ti FTW instead of the Xtreme Gaming.
> Now, on one hand I should just go and return the card, on the other, I would have to pay for shipping to return the card, and at the same time I will not be able to get another new Xtreme Gaming card that cheap (paid $480 for the second one, and got the EVGA one instead). So, all in all two 980tis ended up costing exactly $1k which is a pretty sweet deal imho.


Just FYI newegg has a deal on the xtreme right now. IMO with how well I have see the xtreme overclock it is worth it to have two of the same cards. Else you most likely will be holding it back quite a bit.

Check out this deal:
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 TI 6GB XTREME GAMING EDITION + The Division Game $556.98 After $50 Rebate

http://slickdeals.net/share/iphone_app/t/8649962


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah, I just compare Valley or Firestrike alongside the core clock see which one keeps the core boosted higher, more consistently, *and which one scores higher in the benchmark.* There are probably way too many variables to try to compare games side by side. A run of Valley with the same OC on both drivers while keeping an eye on core seems the simplest way, that's what I do anyways. Anything above that is above my pay-grade and the time I want to put into it comparing lol.


i didn't see any scores. i did peek at the monitor in your AB on the screen and thought i saw (00:59 mark in vid) 364.72; 47/107 min/max and 46/101 for 361.72 (05:00 mark). however, i ought not assume that was the valley FPS though it looked to be running on your main screen ATT. nor would min/max be directly equate to a better/worse valley score; it's overall that matters.

easy peasy to compare - run one with 361.72 write down score then run another w/364.72. but then one ought to run a bench 3 times times and then do a few game benchs. . . . no worries if you don't have the time, most don't. if you're happier with a slightly higher default voltage/core speed - that's what matters.









please don't take my critic the wrong way.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so I just want to find out if my card is faulty or just a glitch.
> 
> First thing first. I have my gpu overclocked to 1430 core and 7406 memory. I have a custom bios to disable boost 2.0 and make my card always go to overclock settings. My Card is the Galax 980Ti HOF that comes with a second bios. So i played some COD ghosts single player and was fine untill something weird happen. Driver crashed and normally I have to reboot my pc to get my normal clocks back otherwise it's stuck on 2d clocks. Anyway after the reboot it was giving me white artifact even on desktop. Before i can check my gpu clock speeds driver will crash. So 1 time I actually managed to somewhat load msi afterburner to check my overclocks and the values was way off. something ridiculously high. So then I rebooted again and every time it will crash and give me black, white screen or white dots indicating the memory is unstable. So reverted back to my stock bios and same issue
> 
> What I did then is boot in safe mode and uninstall msi afterburner and everything seems to be fine so far no crashes etc. But still weird. So what could be the issue? I think the driver crash somehow corrupted my msi afterburner settings of some sort so my memory was clocking so high on startup that it triggered the artifacts instantly.
> 
> Do you people think my card is still faulty and must be checked out? For now I'm running stock clocks and see what happens. Maybe explain to me what was the cause for my overclock to go haywire?


So today I had almost the same issue. Since I fixed my issue (sort of) it was stable at a mild overclock to about 1420mhz core 7200mhz memory. I played bf4 almost every night and it was 100% fine. I also played BO3 today for about an hour and it never crashed took a break and decided to play again and played 1-2 rounds and I got black screen. Now it's just funny that I play can play BF4 every night and then get to BO3 for 1 day and have issues but I just find it strange that it doesn't do that every single time I play the game. Like I said today I played on all maps for about 1 hour straight and 0 issues but then start it again and bang black screen.

So where do I start with this? how do I do troubleshooting to make sure what is at fault. If it's my card I want the pc shop to see what is at fault here so that they can swap it out.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just FYI newegg has a deal on the xtreme right now.


That was a heck of a deal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> easy peasy to compare - run one with 361.72 write down score then run another w/364.72. but then one ought to run a bench 3 times times and then do a few game benchs. . . .


Yeah, 3 passes of Valley with both drivers would probably be a really good way to test. Take the average of all three scores and compare them between each other to see how much of a difference it is.
It's already a small difference in the first place... 1558 to 1571 is only 1% difference. Lol.... I know my eyes can't see a 1% difference.


----------



## superkyle1721

Finally tweaked enough to get the high score for my build









Compasison

Details


----------



## xr33cex

Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:
57.5

Score:
1449

Min FPS:
23.8

Max FPS:
111.7

System

Platform:
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit

CPU model:
Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4790 CPU @ 3.60GHz (3591MHz) x4

GPU model:
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 10.18.13.6472 (4095MB) x1

Settings

Render:
Direct3D11

Mode:
2560x1440 8xAA fullscreen

Preset
Custom

Quality
Ultra

Tessellation:
Extreme

Hi everyone, just bench-marked my system using heaven seems like a good score, running an evga 980ti sc+ acx 2.0+ gpu clock 1500mhz memory clock 7400mhz, i7-4790, 12gb ddr3 1600mhz ram, dell xps mobo. i feel like the motherboard may be holding back the gpu and cpu so i want to compare my scores with other who have this card


----------



## superkyle1721

Why do you feel the motherboard is holding back the card? Check and see if the card is running at X8 or X16 and also what speed it is running. You can find this info in GPUz. Have a benchmark or something running in the background and take a screenshot and upload it here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xr33cex

its running x16. I've had a couple of people tell me their mother boards aren't the best a could holding back the system. Ive checked my fps against other benchmarks for mgsV, BO3 and Witcher 3 and there pretty close but seem a little low, and i cant find any heaven scores using 4790 only 4790k's but mine seems to be on par


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DunePilot*
> 
> Yeah, 3 passes of Valley with both drivers would probably be a really good way to test. Take the average of all three scores and compare them between each other to see how much of a difference it is.
> It's already a small difference in the first place... 1558 to 1571 is only 1% difference. Lol.... I know my eyes can't see a 1% difference.


ok. if it's just 1% then there isn't any driver "working better" philosophy. (that's what some suspect when clocks go down)

sssoooooo to go way OT: mackie board under the einstein poster?

it does well enough for vblogging but if you record some of that stuff i saw, please consider an allen & heath. that orange head/box deserves it







and as an ohio guy (mostly cleveland) gotta ask if you know of 



.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xr33cex*
> 
> its running x16. I've had a couple of people tell me their mother boards aren't the best a could holding back the system. Ive checked my fps against other benchmarks for mgsV, BO3 and Witcher 3 and there pretty close but seem a little low, and i cant find any heaven scores using 4790 only 4790k's but mine seems to be on par


Everything looks good to me. When they say the board is holding them back they could mean as far as peak CPU overclock. The motherboards will play a big role in overclock stability but with what you are running everything looks as it should. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## xr33cex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Everything looks good to me. When they say the board is holding them back they could mean as far as peak CPU overclock. The motherboards will play a big role in overclock stability but with what you are running everything looks as it should. I wouldn't worry about it.


Alright Thanks Alot, I Won't be changing anything for a while then.


----------



## Clockster

Well I sold my lightning for exactly what I paid for it at launch. Managed to score a evga gtx980ti sc+ for a stupidly good price ($350).Decided to get another one and now running sli till thw end of June when Pascal launches.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> 3. You can just slide the Power Limit slider all the way to the right, there is no way you can damage your cards by doing that as long as your temperatures are within limits. Only if you start messing with the BIOS, there is a potential change to screw up your card(s). Just make sure you stay under about 80 degrees Celsius (The cards start down-clocking slowly already around 65 degrees to prevent itself from any possible damage).


Thx for the tip. Sporting 1443 boost stable in AC Syndicate atm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just FYI newegg has a deal on the xtreme right now. IMO with how well I have see the xtreme overclock it is worth it to have two of the same cards. Else you most likely will be holding it back quite a bit.
> 
> Check out this deal:
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 TI 6GB XTREME GAMING EDITION + The Division Game $556.98 After $50 Rebate
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/share/iphone_app/t/8649962


I saw it, but it's the wrong card - they are trying to sell Xtreme C-6G and not 6G model which has waaay lower base clocks and boost clocks to the point that makes me wonder that Gigabyte is selling lower quality silicon on those.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> 3. You can just slide the Power Limit slider all the way to the right, there is no way you can damage your cards by doing that as long as your temperatures are within limits. Only if you start messing with the BIOS, there is a potential change to screw up your card(s). Just make sure you stay under about 80 degrees Celsius (The cards start down-clocking slowly already around 65 degrees to prevent itself from any possible damage).
> 
> 
> 
> Thx for the tip. Sporting 1443 boost stable in AC Syndicate atm.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just FYI newegg has a deal on the xtreme right now. IMO with how well I have see the xtreme overclock it is worth it to have two of the same cards. Else you most likely will be holding it back quite a bit.
> 
> Check out this deal:
> GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980 TI 6GB XTREME GAMING EDITION + The Division Game $556.98 After $50 Rebate
> 
> http://slickdeals.net/share/iphone_app/t/8649962
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it, but it's the wrong card - they are trying to sell Xtreme C-6G and not 6G model which has waaay lower base clocks and boost clocks to the point that makes me wonder that Gigabyte is selling lower quality silicon on those.
Click to expand...

For $603 you can buy it from Amazon warehouse. Not as good of a deal but not a bad price for the card.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For $603 you can buy it from Amazon warehouse. Not as good of a deal but not a bad price for the card.


Kansas charges +50$ in taxes, I stopped buying stuff directly from amazon a while ago because of that. They have a warehouse somewhere in KS, hence anything bought directly through amazon gets a hefty tax on it.


----------



## Kriant

Seems like temperature on EVGA card is my obstacle from keeping core at 1493 boost clocks, goes down to 1463 and stays that way.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Thx for the tip. Sporting 1443 boost stable in AC Syndicate atm.
> I saw it, but it's the wrong card - they are trying to sell Xtreme C-6G and not 6G model which has waaay lower base clocks and boost clocks to the point that makes me wonder that Gigabyte is selling lower quality silicon on those.


wait, the c-6GD model? i didn't even know there were two versions?! one only goes up to opengl 4.4 instead of 4.5 according to their website. what? typo i'd assume. amazon sells one of those too, heh. i'm actually curious on if its just less the overclock or not.


----------



## boed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> I've been studying the G1 PCB, and how it differs from the reference one, and here is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference PCB has:
> 6 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R22", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R33", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68", use unknown (blue)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "1R0", use unknown (yellow)
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink)
> 
> The G1 PCB has:
> 8 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R15", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R36", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68 1452", use unknown (blue), probably identical to the reference PCB blue modules
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfes labeled "1R0", another labeled "Magic 1R0", use unknown (yellow), the latter positioned identically to the reference PCB
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink), probably identical to the reference PCB pink modules
> 
> I do not know, what the Rxx label means, weather it is just a classification number, or if the number indicates higher capacity. Assuming the latter, the G1 uses 8*R15 (120) to power the GPU vs the 6*R22 (132) on the reference. No idea if this is better/worse/cost-saving.
> 
> Blue phases on the other hand. have the same count, but higher number, on the G1 PCB.
> 
> Rest of the phases/mosfets are most likely identical in number and class.
> 
> Cursory review also suggests, that the PCBs have roughly the same length, yet the G1 PCB looks more tightly packed in the right-hand region, with what can only be described as "stuff".
> 
> Another question that is baffling, why are the red, blue and one yellow mosfet labaled "Magic"?
> 
> Lastly, the G1 has the advantage of 2 8pin PCI external power connectors, which allow the card to draw 375 watts and stay within PCI specification.
> 
> So to dispel any confusion, the G1 PCB is definitely NOT identical to the reference one. As such, the G1 is NOT "reference card with a windforce cooler slapped onto it".
> 
> I shall see what practical impact these difference will have, as I have ordered 2 of the G1s a few days back. After I gauge the cooling and noise profiles of the windforce cooler, I will decide weather to put the whole setup under water. 1500 euro for water cooling loop is not something I would like to throw out every day.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WerePug*
> 
> I've been studying the G1 PCB, and how it differs from the reference one, and here is what I have come up with:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: G1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reference PCB has:
> 6 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R22", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R33", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68", use unknown (blue)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "1R0", use unknown (yellow)
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink)
> 
> The G1 PCB has:
> 8 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R15", presumably dedicated to power the GPU (red)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "Magic R36", presumably powering the GDDR5 modules (green)
> 2 Phases/VRMs/Mosfets labeled "R68 1452", use unknown (blue), probably identical to the reference PCB blue modules
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfes labeled "1R0", another labeled "Magic 1R0", use unknown (yellow), the latter positioned identically to the reference PCB
> 1 Phase/VRM/Mosfet labeled "3R3", use unknown (pink), probably identical to the reference PCB pink modules
> 
> I do not know, what the Rxx label means, weather it is just a classification number, or if the number indicates higher capacity. Assuming the latter, the G1 uses 8*R15 (120) to power the GPU vs the 6*R22 (132) on the reference. No idea if this is better/worse/cost-saving.
> 
> Blue phases on the other hand. have the same count, but higher number, on the G1 PCB.
> 
> Rest of the phases/mosfets are most likely identical in number and class.
> 
> Cursory review also suggests, that the PCBs have roughly the same length, yet the G1 PCB looks more tightly packed in the right-hand region, with what can only be described as "stuff".
> 
> Another question that is baffling, why are the red, blue and one yellow mosfet labaled "Magic"?
> 
> Lastly, the G1 has the advantage of 2 8pin PCI external power connectors, which allow the card to draw 375 watts and stay within PCI specification.
> 
> So to dispel any confusion, the G1 PCB is definitely NOT identical to the reference one. As such, the G1 is NOT "reference card with a windforce cooler slapped onto it".
> 
> I shall see what practical impact these difference will have, as I have ordered 2 of the G1s a few days back. After I gauge the cooling and noise profiles of the windforce cooler, I will decide weather to put the whole setup under water. 1500 euro for water cooling loop is not something I would like to throw out every day.


Hello,

I'd like to know what is what - so is the R33 and R22 a Mosfet?


----------



## navjack27

the xtreme i have goes one further then the g1 boards. they are CLEAN looking and well engineered.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boed*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'd like to know what is what - so is the R33 and R22 a Mosfet?


no. unfortunately, that is not accurate and was corrected a few posts later, those are inductors/chokes. the mosfets are the little black blocks to the RIGHT of the inductors.


----------



## boed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no. unfortunately, that is not accurate and was corrected a few posts later, those are inductors/chokes. the mosfets are the little black blocks to the RIGHT of the inductors.


Thanks for verifying. If I OC my card do I have to worry about putting additional cooling /heatsinks for the inductors?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boed*
> 
> Thanks for verifying. If I OC my card do I have to worry about putting additional cooling /heatsinks for the inductors?


nope. the mosfets will need some:



as you can see in the pic of an eVGA SC backplate cooling plate w/thermal pads. i'm very sure those black squares between the inductors and vram chips are capacitors; so neither of those are worrisome.


----------



## boed

Thanks - good to know!


----------



## HAL900

And sometimes you have such a thing in 980ti ? How do you have a lot of YouTube videos? This is a problem of the driver?


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sssoooooo to go way OT: mackie board under the einstein poster?
> 
> it does well enough for vblogging but if you record some of that stuff i saw, please consider an allen & heath. that orange head/box deserves it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and as an ohio guy (mostly cleveland) gotta ask if you know of
> 
> 
> 
> .


I actually just have the Mackie for this workstation, its actually pretty nice but you can only record in with a straight 1-2 mix. The Mackie is great because it's a USB, I just switch it on and the sound goes through it, I don't even have to turn off my 8" monitors which are running out of the motherboards sound. When the USB driver takes over all sound is directed only through the board, simple as a flick of the power switch on the Mackie.

For recording I have a Liquid Saffire 56 from Focusrite which is freaking great. I can record up to 8 channels with it independently. I have it running into a 12 core Mac Pro in my signature recording into Logic X. I've been subbed to that youtube channel forever Stoned Meadows of Doom is awesome, I'm well versed in stoner rock I will give that album a listen. That is what I listen to mostly, I play psychedelic rock.

I have SM57 and AKG C214 for the amps (AKG Vox also), Radial DI for the bass, and a 4 mic setup on the drums. A Granelli Audio Labs G5790 on the snare, an Audix D6 on the kick, and a matched pair of Rode NT5 for overheads. Here is a pic of the recording setup.


----------



## Beatrice

I'm having a weird issue.

The Fluids PhysX tests (both in Kombustor and OC Scanner X) seem to partially 'freeze' when using the GPU option. The CPU tests are fine, but the GPU tests seem to stop the particle 'flow' after 2-3 seconds. The scene keeps rotating with fine FPS, but the particles stop doing what they do when I run it as 'CPU' test, and also the driver seems to crash - without any messages, but the frequency locks to 595mhz. It does that regardless of overclock, I even tried downclocking - it still happens.

I reinstalled a fresh W10 - still happens. Tried various drivers - still happens. Thought it might be related to the W10 opencl.dll SFC issue and installed W7 - still happens! Is it a faulty card? How do I even check that? Can anyone please check this test with their 980ti?

//edit:

These are the event log details:

\Device\UVMLiteProcess2
NVRM: Graphics TEX Exception on (GPC 5, TPC 3): TEX NACK / Page Fault

\Device\UVMLiteProcess2
Graphics Exception: ESR 0x52da24=0x80000041 0x52da28=0x10000e 0x52da2c=0xf077802 0x52da34=0x0

Both are the usual #13 nvlddmkm.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Beatrice*
> 
> I'm having a weird issue.
> 
> The Fluids PhysX tests (both in Kombustor and OC Scanner X) seem to partially 'freeze' when using the GPU option. The CPU tests are fine, but the GPU tests seem to stop the particle 'flow' after 2-3 seconds. The scene keeps rotating with fine FPS, but the particles stop doing what they do when I run it as 'CPU' test, and also the driver seems to crash - without any messages, but the frequency locks to 595mhz. It does that regardless of overclock, I even tried downclocking - it still happens.
> 
> I reinstalled a fresh W10 - still happens. Tried various drivers - still happens. Thought it might be related to the W10 opencl.dll SFC issue and installed W7 - still happens! Is it a faulty card? How do I even check that? Can anyone please check this test with their 980ti?
> 
> //edit:
> 
> These are the event log details:
> 
> \Device\UVMLiteProcess2
> NVRM: Graphics TEX Exception on (GPC 5, TPC 3): TEX NACK / Page Fault
> 
> \Device\UVMLiteProcess2
> Graphics Exception: ESR 0x52da24=0x80000041 0x52da28=0x10000e 0x52da2c=0xf077802 0x52da34=0x0
> 
> Both are the usual #13 nvlddmkm.


You should not use kombuster to stress the GPU. It has been reported that it can overload the VRMs of the chip. Most likely this is your issue.


----------



## Cyber Locc

So about the 1070 videos, here is his 3dmark he doesn't want people to see







. http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11162092

Edit: Just want to give a shoutout to @WhyCry for this discovery







.


----------



## Castaile

May I ask if anyone knows whether the original 980ti classified backplate is compatible with EK's FC790 waterblock?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> So about the 1070 videos, here is his 3dmark he doesn't want people to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11162092


Haha exactly what I thought. I'm shocked though. My guess was a Titan X but I was close







plus rep for you sir for the laugh.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha exactly what I thought. I'm shocked though. My guess was a Titan X but I was close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus rep for you sir for the laugh.


Thanks, but all I did was repost it, the real credit goes to @WhyCry for finding it









Here is his OG post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> *This is fake*, I had to look into this because people kept sending me his 'benchmarks'.
> 
> Here is his real 3DMark11 run before he blocked 3dmark from reading driver info. Surprise surprise !
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11162092


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Haha exactly what I thought. I'm shocked though. My guess was a Titan X but I was close
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus rep for you sir for the laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, but all I did was repost it, the real credit goes to @WhyCry for finding it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is his OG post.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WhyCry*
> 
> *This is fake*, I had to look into this because people kept sending me his 'benchmarks'.
> 
> Here is his real 3DMark11 run before he blocked 3dmark from reading driver info. Surprise surprise !
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11162092
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well in that case -rep for you







haha but seriously good find either way. It's nice to have that ammo for others that claim it's true.


----------



## Dukman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> May I ask if anyone knows whether the original 980ti classified backplate is compatible with EK's FC790 waterblock?


It is but you'll have to use different screws.

I plan on doing the same with mine and asked the same question. Here is the solution that I got from someone else who had the same idea.
Quote:


> Your EK water block will come with three m3x6 and a bunch of m3x4 screws. Use the m3x4's + plastic washer for around the GPU and where on the backplate there is a cutout. I used the m3x6+nut for the I/O and the end corner that is not covered by the block. Out of the remaining holes on the backplate, there are 4 through which you can screw into the block (2 on top and 2 on bottom) so you will need 4 additional m3x6 screws for them. And yes, as good as the EK backplates look, I'd much rather stick with the factory Classified backplate!
> 
> Good luck!


----------



## Castaile

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukman*
> 
> It is but you'll have to use different screws.
> 
> I plan on doing the same with mine and asked the same question. Here is the solution that I got from someone else who had the same idea.


Cool.

I also found Uraniumz's guide on this thread:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1562749/evga-980-ti-classified-fc-block/50#post_24217349


----------



## liog

Hello, how can I overclock this card?

Inviato dal mio LG-H815 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liog*
> 
> Hello, how can I overclock this card?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H815 utilizzando Tapatalk


Not too different from this: http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1680-overclocking-gtx-980-maxwell-tutorial


----------



## liog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *liog*
> 
> Hello, how can I overclock this card?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H815 utilizzando Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Not too different from this: http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1680-overclocking-gtx-980-maxwell-tutorial
Click to expand...

I have a G1. I tried to overclock with MSI Afterburner and I get this data:
Asic 72,8%
Voltage +15 mV
Power limit 120
Core clock +120 MHz
Memory clock + 760 MHz
Fan speed 80

What do you think? I get almost 110 fps in Unigine Benchmark

Inviato dal mio LG-H815 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

The +120 is an offset from your stock core. When you reference core and memory clocks it's best to compare actual core clocks or memory clocks instead of offset. For example say my core clock runs at 1200 MHz after a 120Mhz increase I am currently running 1320Mhz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liog

Then what do you recommend me to do?

Inviato dal mio LG-H815 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm going in for a third try. I think I will order some gelid gc extreme. My second attempt got half way back to how it was originally, but is still worse. Here's a pic of my first attempt that was much worse then the factory job. I used less paste on the 2nd try.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Third time's the charm, I finally got an improvement with the gelid!

66/67 where before it'd pushing up into the 70s. I think the gelid has a 2 day cure time, so it could improve a little more too. I'm relieved it worked out in the end, my attempts went from much worse, to almost back to stock, to a clear improvement over stock.

I'm definitely going to reseat my cpu cooler with this stuff too. If i get a nice improvement there, that could give me headroom to bump the core clock up to 4.5.

I warmed it up in a glass of warm water before applying it, it's definitely stickier/ickier than the tim-mate, but also definitely worth it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *liog*
> 
> Then what do you recommend me to do?
> 
> Inviato dal mio LG-H815 utilizzando Tapatalk


The overclocking software you are using should have a sensors tab. Here you can see the actual clocks that you are running for memory and core. When comparing overclocks you must use these clocks since each brand card comes with a different stock clock and therefor the aforementioned offset is not a very good comparison.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm going in for a third try. I think I will order some gelid gc extreme. My second attempt got half way back to how it was originally, but is still worse. Here's a pic of my first attempt that was much worse then the factory job. I used less paste on the 2nd try.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Third time's the charm, I finally got an improvement with the gelid!
> 
> 66/67 where before it'd pushing up into the 70s. I think the gelid has a 2 day cure time, so it could improve a little more too. I'm relieved it worked out in the end, my attempts went from much worse, to almost back to stock, to a clear improvement over stock.
> 
> I'm definitely going to reseat my cpu cooler with this stuff too. If i get a nice improvement there, that could give me headroom to bump the core clock up to 4.5.
> 
> I warmed it up in a glass of warm water before applying it, it's definitely stickier/ickier than the tim-mate, but also definitely worth it.
Click to expand...

Really glad it worked out for you man. That stuff is very solid and like I said before only surpassed by thermal grizzly (as far as non conductive pastes go) but for the price it can't be beat.

I'm curious though is this with static fans? You may be seeing an even better increase if your fans are set to some kind of profile while running your testing.

As far as the cure time I do not believe there is any cute time with gelid. At least my temps have not ever changed from the day I paste it.

Either way glad it's working out for ya. Enjoy and yes definitely do the CPU also.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Really glad it worked out for you man. That stuff is very solid and like I said before only surpassed by thermal grizzly (as far as non conductive pastes go) but for the price it can't be beat.
> 
> I'm curious though is this with static fans? You may be seeing an even better increase if your fans are set to some kind of profile while running your testing.
> 
> As far as the cure time I do not believe there is any cute time with gelid. At least my temps have not ever changed from the day I paste it.
> 
> Either way glad it's working out for ya. Enjoy and yes definitely do the CPU also.


I will never be interested in T-1000 scary liquid metal stuff and I hear the grizzly is a real bear to apply. I'm sold on the gelid too.

Here's what i do for a fan curve...

errrr... line

This review mentioned improvements over a two day period. I'll let you in a couple days what I see. I'm not doing real rigourous testing. My tests consist of playing a hour or so of farcry 4 endless arena








http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/gelid_gc_extreme,4.html


----------



## Kriant

Have to ask this, as part of me is seeking justification to go for it, but more rational part says "no": Is spending $100 extra to get 980ti Classified instead of FTW worth it? (Good price on ebay from newegg - 579$ for new classified, but I got my FTW for $480, which I can still return). Provided that chances are that I will not be putting my TI's under water and just jumping to new gen by 2017.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Have to ask this, as part of me is seeking justification to go for it, but more rational part says "no": Is spending $100 extra to get 980ti Classified instead of FTW worth it? (Good price on ebay from newegg - 579$ for new classified, but I got my FTW for $480, which I can still return). Provided that chances are that I will not be putting my TI's under water and just jumping to new gen by 2017.


I would say stick with the ftw unless you intend to spring for a cooling system that lets you take full advantage of the classy's bells-n-whistles, even more so if you plan on upgrading so soon, jmho.


----------



## electro2u

I have a reference MSI 980Ti with a Watercool GPU block on it.

It has wicked wicked coil whine.

I like to play dumb old games like Tomb Raider Anniversary at 100FPS/hz 1440p 4xAA etc. In this scenario (and any other with an actual load), even with Vsync on so limited to 100FPS, it screams and chatters, whistles and grinds, all depending on load level. I've tried a different PSU, but always the same. I haven't tried a different motherboard. It's LOUD. Way way louder than anything else in my system. It's alarming. People think it's going to blow.

Going to RMA the card. For a long time I didn't have the mind space to worry about it and for a while I figured it would go away.

MSI did accept my RMA request and I'm curious what will happen. I requested a cross-ship replacement but I doubt they have any reference cards sitting around.

If they CANT cross ship. What should I do? I can't be without a GPU for a month or whatever. The last time I had a card in RMA that was out of stock I had to mention the word lawyer after 2 months and then they just cut me a check. (This was also MSI, so I was happy with the resolution and went with them again on the 980 Ti). Feel bad too because I can't see this has anything to do with MSI at all. This is like the full on reference with the Nvidia proprietary blower cooler.

Should I get a 980Ti reference of some sort, slap my block on that one and then sell the refurb I get back? Is there a reference PCB edition that has less incidents of coil whine that anyone knows of?

Should I get a different kind of card to hold me over until something new comes out?

I hate waiting for blocks to come out for new cards so I was planning to stick with the 980 Ti and not do any more upgrading for a while. Also kind of tired of selling things on forums and ebay. Just throwing money away to change components out well before they have become outdated.

I had 2 980s before this... zero coil whine.


----------



## superkyle1721

I haven't heard of the reference cards being prone to coil whine. I think msi should have some left and a cross ship Rma is the best bet. Most likely the new card you receive will be just fine. I will say though I've never heard of such a severe case of coil whine. Maybe it's actually a crappy fan bearing that went bad? Does it scale with fan speed by chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I haven't heard of the reference cards being prone to coil whine. I think msi should have some left and a cross ship Rma is the best bet. Most likely the new card you receive will be just fine. I will say though I've never heard of such a severe case of coil whine. Maybe it's actually a crappy fan bearing that went bad? Does it scale with fan speed by chance?


I have it on water but I really appreciate your reply. Hope they can just swap it out.

Edit: all they have is non-reference









re-edit: they found one and will test it overnight ship it out tomorrow. pretty cool. hope it works bit quieter...


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I will never be interested in T-1000 scary liquid metal stuff and I hear the grizzly is a real bear to apply. I'm sold on the gelid too.
> 
> Here's what i do for a fan curve...
> 
> errrr... line
> 
> This review mentioned improvements over a two day period. I'll let you in a couple days what I see. I'm not doing real rigourous testing. My tests consist of playing a hour or so of farcry 4 endless arena
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/gelid_gc_extreme,4.html


can I ask you why 70°c?
what is the temp where your card downclock itself? isn't it 83°c?
so why care about 79°C for example?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> can I ask you why 70°c?
> what is the temp where your card downclock itself? isn't it 83°c?
> so why care about 79°C for example?


The card will hit full thermal throttle at 83 however there is a step down in voltage and core clock that will limit the amount of boost that is applied to the card that occurs at 72C I think or right around there. A custom bios can solve this of course. On top of that many just like to keep the cards as cool as possible to help increase the longevity of them. This is especially true for those farming or folding.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> can I ask you why 70°c?
> what is the temp where your card downclock itself? isn't it 83°c?
> so why care about 79°C for example?


Like superkyle said, there is a throttle point just at or above 70c, 1467mhz turns into 1455 when it crosses that point. Also, i wanted to work on improving the temps before i considered whether to pour on more power with a bios mod. If the cooler works well enough, maybe it can run a 1480 or 1490 oc and maintain temps under 75.


----------



## looniam

do people still not understand voltage throttling?


----------



## alltheGHz

guys,
I recently got a reference 980ti (w/ a reference cooler)
It can get a bit loud when playing bf4/fo4 etc
I REALLY don't wanna water cool it because I love the aesthetics of the reference design so much
How can I make it a bit quieter? Replace TIM? Custom fan curve? etc


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> guys,
> I recently got a reference 980ti (w/ a reference cooler)
> It can get a bit loud when playing bf4/fo4 etc
> I REALLY don't wanna water cool it because I love the aesthetics of the reference design so much
> How can I make it a bit quieter? Replace TIM? Custom fan curve? etc


Turn up the volume on your headphones









New paste could buy you a few degrees, which you could trade for slightly lower noise, but i doubt you can make a significant difference without getting some kind of non-reference cooler.

edit: How important is it to you to reduce the sounds? Very un-OCN'ish to mention this, but under clocking might be a desperado option.


----------



## man03999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> guys,
> I recently got a reference 980ti (w/ a reference cooler)
> It can get a bit loud when playing bf4/fo4 etc
> I REALLY don't wanna water cool it because I love the aesthetics of the reference design so much
> How can I make it a bit quieter? Replace TIM? Custom fan curve? etc


Replace TIM, zip tie 2 fans in front of the card lol.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> guys,
> I recently got a reference 980ti (w/ a reference cooler)
> It can get a bit loud when playing bf4/fo4 etc
> I REALLY don't wanna water cool it because I love the aesthetics of the reference design so much
> How can I make it a bit quieter? Replace TIM? Custom fan curve? etc


The reference designs are very nice for sli however they have one inherent problem that you have seemingly found. They are incredibly loud. Ramping up the fans sounds as if a small turbo is spooling up in the case. As others have hinted at there really isn't that much that can be done. Yes repasting may reduce your temps by around 5ish degrees which would lower the fan a bit. Depending on your temps you may be able to use a custom fan curve that keeps the chip a bit warmer (75c range). Other than that there really isn't anything you could do. If you are in love with the reference design the noise is simply something you will have to live with. Make sure your are removing the heat from your case as fast as possible but the only other thing that could be done is liquid cooled or hybrid cooled which will still give you the same fan style for the vrm and memory while the core remains under water to limit the need for the fan to reach such high rpms


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Like superkyle said, there is a throttle point just at or above 70c, 1467mhz turns into 1455 when it crosses that point. Also, i wanted to work on improving the temps before i considered whether to pour on more power with a bios mod. If the cooler works well enough, maybe it can run a 1480 or 1490 oc and maintain temps under 75.


I don't knew this.
Frequency theottling over 70c is bew for me. Nice to know.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Like superkyle said, there is a throttle point just at or above 70c, 1467mhz turns into 1455 when it crosses that point. Also, i wanted to work on improving the temps before i considered whether to pour on more power with a bios mod. If the cooler works well enough, maybe it can run a 1480 or 1490 oc and maintain temps under 75.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't knew this.
> Frequency theottling over 70c is bew for me. Nice to know.
Click to expand...

FWIW it's actually voltage throttling which of course will cause a frequency drop but the main cause is the voltage drop at 70.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> FWIW it's actually voltage throttling which of course will cause a frequency drop but the main cause is the voltage drop at 70.


so at 70°c we get a voltage drop, due to voltage drop we get frequency drop.
is this right?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> FWIW it's actually voltage throttling which of course will cause a frequency drop but the main cause is the voltage drop at 70.
> 
> 
> 
> so at 70°c we get a voltage drop, due to voltage drop we get frequency drop.
> is this right?
Click to expand...

I think it happens at 72C but basically yes that is correct. Mainly this is bc of how boost 2.0 works. If you run the card at stock voltage you may boost to say 1200mhz. If you add additional voltage say +87mV without touching anything else the card may then boost to 1255Mhz simply due to how the boost is functioning. At 72C the voltage is reduced slightly to around let's say +40mV effective reducing the clock to around 1225Mhz.

The above numbers are completely made up and are used to explain what happens. Hopefully it makes sense.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I think it happens at 72C but basically yes that is correct. Mainly this is bc of how boost 2.0 works. If you run the card at stock voltage you may boost to say 1200mhz. If you add additional voltage say +87mV without touching anything else the card may then boost to 1255Mhz simply due to how the boost is functioning. At 72C the voltage is reduced slightly to around let's say +40mV effective reducing the clock to around 1225Mhz.
> 
> The above numbers are completely made up and are used to explain what happens. Hopefully it makes sense.


nice, I will bump my EVGA ACX2.0+ fans speed at 100% at 70°c as suggested








no care about noise, when I play I use headphones.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> nice, I will bump my EVGA ACX2.0+ fans speed at 100% at 70°c as suggested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no care about noise, when I play I use headphones.


am I wrong or at 83°c there is another frequency drop?
is this caused by a voltage drop or by a temperature throttle?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> nice, I will bump my EVGA ACX2.0+ fans speed at 100% at 70°c as suggested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no care about noise, when I play I use headphones.
> 
> 
> 
> am I wrong or at 83°c there is another frequency drop?
> is this caused by a voltage drop or by a temperature throttle?
Click to expand...

At 83-91 depending on where you set your slider the card will then reduce voltage again but this time much more severe which will also down clock the card quite a bit to allow the card to cool and get out of the danger temperature zones. Honestly I am not 100% sure what the correct term for the drop at 83-91 would be but I call it thermal throttle since at that point you are being throttled due to unsafe operating temperatures.


----------



## Shadowdane

Here is my fan curve for my EVGA 980Ti ACX2+, I hardly ever get above 70-75C though. Also have the fans going very slow at idle shows as ~330rpm, can't hear them at all.

Lastly I replaced the TIM with Gelid GC-extreme, that actually dropped my temps around 4-5C.


----------



## DiceAir

I asked Galax for the stock 980 ti HOF bios and this is what they give me. Funny as boost is 1101.5 base 1190 boost. It's suppose to be 1190 base 1291 boost. Can anyone explain to me why. i will upload another stock bios that I got with the card

980Ti_x64.zip 1144k .zip file


Here is my stock bios that I got with the card

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## ir88ed

Anyone here try the hardware voltage mod? I have two reference 980ti's under a full water loop running a custom 1.27v bios. My max OC is just barely 1500, but I can only reliably game at 1480mHz. I am tempted to take the cards apart and shunt the resistors with metallic circuit paint to see if I can get any higher clock, as shown http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/

Has anyone gotten significant improvements with this? I am running Witcher3 in 4K and hovering at 50-55 FPS, and a solid 60FPS seems like a reasonable goal. Thanks!


----------



## MiniPurple

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Anyone here try the hardware voltage mod? I have two reference 980ti's under a full water loop running a custom 1.27v bios. My max OC is just barely 1500, but I can only reliably game at 1480mHz. I am tempted to take the cards apart and shunt the resistors with metallic circuit paint to see if I can get any higher clock, as shown http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> 
> Has anyone gotten significant improvements with this? I am running Witcher3 in 4K and hovering at 50-55 FPS, and a solid 60FPS seems like a reasonable goal. Thanks!


if u're running into Power Limit issues then yes, u'll see an improvement, cuz no matter how many times u change this value in ur bios, theres a hardware limit, and u can only break it if u do this jumper on ur shunt resistors, but i dont think u gunna take advantage from that using H2O.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Really glad it worked out for you man. That stuff is very solid and like I said before only surpassed by thermal grizzly (as far as non conductive pastes go) but for the price it can't be beat.
> 
> I'm curious though is this with static fans? You may be seeing an even better increase if your fans are set to some kind of profile while running your testing.
> 
> As far as the cure time I do not believe there is any cute time with gelid. At least my temps have not ever changed from the day I paste it.
> 
> Either way glad it's working out for ya. Enjoy and yes definitely do the CPU also.


I can't really say I noticed any changes after a couple days, about the same. I just did the CPU too and it looks like the gelid tim bought me a few degrees there too. I think I will bump it up to 4.5 now that the temps are a little better


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Really glad it worked out for you man. That stuff is very solid and like I said before only surpassed by thermal grizzly (as far as non conductive pastes go) but for the price it can't be beat.
> 
> I'm curious though is this with static fans? You may be seeing an even better increase if your fans are set to some kind of profile while running your testing.
> 
> As far as the cure time I do not believe there is any cute time with gelid. At least my temps have not ever changed from the day I paste it.
> 
> Either way glad it's working out for ya. Enjoy and yes definitely do the CPU also.
> 
> 
> 
> I can't really say I noticed any changes after a couple days, about the same. I just did the CPU too and it looks like the gelid tim bought me a few degrees there too. I think I will bump it up to 4.5 now that the temps are a little better
Click to expand...

Awesome to hear. Hopefully now that you have everything running on some good Tim you can have everything running the way you want.


----------



## fat4l

subscribing








Going to the green team (prolly).


----------



## Sniperguru

Hello i was following this Forom und i have a Problem whit my Costem bios and i will asking that some one can unlock my bios for more voltage my max voltage is this time 1,255v and i will up with watercooling to maybe 1,3 https://www.dropbox.com/s/wprl9rw2r66n2kw/Gtx980TiScVnew.rom?dl=0 thats the bios custom by me for Evga Gtx 980 TI SC+ Bios Version :84.00.41.00.90 i am new in this stuff.


----------



## cyph3rz

*Dark Souls 4K GTX Titan X Vs GTX 980 TI Vs GTX 980 Vs AMD Fury X Frame Rate Comparison*


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniperguru*
> 
> Hello i was following this Forom und i have a Problem whit my Costem bios and i will asking that some one can unlock my bios for more voltage my max voltage is this time 1,255v and i will up with watercooling to maybe 1,3 https://www.dropbox.com/s/wprl9rw2r66n2kw/Gtx980TiScVnew.rom?dl=0 thats the bios custom by me for Evga Gtx 980 TI SC+ Bios Version :84.00.41.00.90 i am new in this stuff.


That card wont do 1.3, 1.75ish is as high as you are going to get, which wont buy you much more than 1.255 is.

Anyway here it is.

980tiSC41-Mod1281.zip 146k .zip file


That will give you 1281 which is as high as that card can go.


----------



## Sniperguru

Oh ok Thanks:thumbsups


----------



## Kriant

Ended up having 1455 mhz stable boost on core. Gigabte Xtreme Gaming clearly can push past 1500, but in SLI, I can't get stable anywhere near those clocks. Guess that EVGA FTW card really holds me back, doesn't help that it has volts locked at 1.19 under load, no matter what I do.

I should note that my Gigabyte's Asic is 79%, while EVGA's is 69.1%


----------



## max883

Got my Gigabyte 980 Ti Extreme. Asic 76.4% max temp 64.c max fann speed 40%

sold my Msi 980 ti Gaming. Asic 77.8% max temp 75.c max fann speed 65%

This is the best 980 Ti card. But new cards are coming. Long time before we se a 1080 Ti extreme from gigabyte ?


----------



## fromthewatt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *max883*
> 
> Got my Gigabyte 980 Ti Extreme. Asic 76.4% max temp 64.c max fann speed 40%
> 
> sold my Msi 980 ti Gaming. Asic 77.8% max temp 75.c max fann speed 65%
> 
> This is the best 980 Ti card. But new cards are coming. Long time before we se a 1080 Ti extreme from gigabyte ?


lightning is very cool aswell. but has hynix ram


----------



## looniam

nothing "wrong" w/hynix; its elpida one wants to avoid.


----------



## t1337dude

Considering selling my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 soon in preparation for the next cards to drop, but I'm not sure how I'm feeling about it. If I did that, I'd probably be antsy and want to grab a Pascal card at launch, and I'm guessing the best 3rd party cards (yielding 10-20% performance over reference normally) won't drop until a few months after launch. I remember scoping Ebay when the 980 Ti launched and decided to sell my 980 further down the line, a little before the Gigabyte G1 launched, and I remember being surprised how little the used market was affected. Is it smarter to just wait it out? I could probably get ~$600 right now based on what I see on Ebay, and that's only $90 less than what I paid. I like the idea of having only lost $90 by possessing this card for almost a year


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Considering selling my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 soon in preparation for the next cards to drop, but I'm not sure how I'm feeling about it. If I did that, I'd probably be antsy and want to grab a Pascal card at launch, and I'm guessing the best 3rd party cards (yielding 10-20% performance over reference normally) won't drop until a few months after launch. I remember scoping Ebay when the 980 Ti launched and decided to sell my 980 further down the line, a little before the Gigabyte G1 launched, and I remember being surprised how little the used market was affected. Is it smarter to just wait it out? I could probably get ~$600 right now based on what I see on Ebay, and that's only $90 less than what I paid. I like the idea of having only lost $90 by possessing this card for almost a year


my Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 is great oced it to close to 1500 core and 1850 ram and it barely hits 70c it does have coil whine tho but I dont even here it anymore ... I play all my games in 2k ultra everything 60 fps but I do have a 6700k at 4.8 ghz ddr4 3400 ram gygabyte gaming 7 mobo and an m.2 ssd to tame this beast


----------



## jasongenovaxx

Hi everyone. I got a EVGA 980ti. Can someone guide me on how I can safely overclock this to maybe 20-30% more? It's the first time I ever owned a graphics card since this is the first time I've had games that would require one. Previously, I was fine with just the on-board graphics.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasongenovaxx*
> 
> Hi everyone. I got a EVGA 980ti. Can someone guide me on how I can safely overclock this to maybe 20-30% more? It's the first time I ever owned a graphics card since this is the first time I've had games that would require one. Previously, I was fine with just the on-board graphics.


with out even raising voltage on my 980 ti I can get the core to +60 in msi afterburner and +200 ram .. try +50 core and + 100 memory and let me know what happens


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jasongenovaxx*
> 
> Hi everyone. I got a EVGA 980ti. Can someone guide me on how I can safely overclock this to maybe 20-30% more? It's the first time I ever owned a graphics card since this is the first time I've had games that would require one. Previously, I was fine with just the on-board graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> with out even raising voltage on my 980 ti I can get the core to +60 in msi afterburner and +200 ram .. try +50 core and + 100 memory and let me know what happens
Click to expand...

Telling someone to overclock based on offset is really just meaningless. Use actual clock speed when trying to relate two different or even the same cards. Since he is new to overclocking graphics cards at least this is important.


----------



## blackhole2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Telling someone to overclock based on offset is really just meaningless. Use actual clock speed when trying to relate two different or even the same cards. Since he is new to overclocking graphics cards at least this is important.


Just trying to make it easy for him .. by using msi afterburner.. Man my card clocks close to 1400 with out even touching it ...


----------



## looniam

please, OC core/vram separately.

core first, go back to +0, then vram. you'll likely not hit both max clocks together so prioritize core clock over vram speed.

doing both at once will have one wondering which is causing the artifacts.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blackhole2013*
> 
> Just trying to make it easy for him .. by using msi afterburner.. Man my card clocks close to 1400 with out even touching it ...


Off topic. Love that Avatar.


----------



## Dwofzz

Asus GTX 980 Ti strix or EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC + ?

Which one would you choose for a water cooled 3 way config?


----------



## jasongenovaxx

Any guide I can use so I can safely overclock my card?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Asus GTX 980 Ti strix or EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC + ?
> 
> Which one would you choose for a water cooled 3 way config?


Strix has better power phases i believe where else the EVGA uses the reference on the SC+
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasongenovaxx*
> 
> Any guide I can use so I can safely overclock my card?


look for 980ti reviews they tend to have a overclocking page and showing a detailed way about overclocking


----------



## sblantipodi

it seems that nvidia stopped the production of maxwell cards, it's seems official that it is not a good investment in buying a maxwell card now.


----------



## mouacyk

Production halting was reported on April 1 and everyone thought it was a joke. Guess it's not anymore.


----------



## jwalker150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Asus GTX 980 Ti strix or EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC + ?
> 
> Which one would you choose for a water cooled 3 way config?


I went with the Strix.


----------



## Sniperguru

Here is my Bios for People that searching a .41 Bios for Evga gtx 980 Ti Sc+ the bios is unlocket and works fine for me have Fun









https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kqms6gr825nixy/980tiSC%2B41-Mod1281.rom?dl=0


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it seems that nvidia stopped the production of maxwell cards, it's seems official that it is not a good investment in buying a maxwell card now.


Was a video card ever a good investment?
Lol.


----------



## wirefox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Was a video card ever a good investment?
> Lol.


My 2x 7970s frankly are the best ever.

though I'm shopping this year


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Was a video card ever a good investment?
> Lol.


Nice answer


----------



## GENXLR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sniperguru*
> 
> Here is my Bios for People that searching a .41 Bios for Evga gtx 980 Ti Sc+ the bios is unlocket and works fine for me have Fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/3kqms6gr825nixy/980tiSC%2B41-Mod1281.rom?dl=0


Your bios won't flash for me, the date on yours is older than mine???

PCI Subsystem mismatch?

-6 flag?


----------



## P1kabal

Hi there,

I have a GTX980Ti from ASUS, here is my GPUZ ID

It works great, my only problem is the stock fan curve. I mean the cards vents do not move while in idle (desktop work). At load the cards bios manages the RPM just fine, but for me the temps around 80°C are not good. I have a Bitfenix Prodigy M case, bulit into my desk (not much airflow around) and the whole set is getting hot. I would prefer higher VGA cooler RPMs, even if it means more noise just to cool down my rig a bit. So here's the quieston:

*How to adjust the VGAs fan curve without have to use any 3rd party software in windows?*
(Directly saved in driver or bios for windows to load it automatically or so)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1kabal*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I have a GTX980Ti from ASUS, here is my GPUZ ID
> 
> It works great, my only problem is the stock fan curve. I mean the cards vents do not move while in idle (desktop work). At load the cards bios manages the RPM just fine, but for me the temps around 80°C are not good. I have a Bitfenix Prodigy M case, bulit into my desk (not much airflow around) and the whole set is getting hot. I would prefer higher VGA cooler RPMs, even if it means more noise just to cool down my rig a bit. So here's the quieston:
> 
> *How to adjust the VGAs fan curve without have to use any 3rd party software in windows?*
> (Directly saved in driver or bios for windows to load it automatically or so)
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can edit the fan curve in maxwell bios tweaker. If this is new to you then I highly suggest doing some googling and watching of YouTube videos to help explain the process. There is also a thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request. Save your bios using GPUz and compress it using a win zip. Upload it and kindly ask mr-dark to modify the fan curve for you.


----------



## Sniperguru

What is your Bios Version?


----------



## P1kabal

I'll google on it and check the link GENXLR. The VGA BIOS version:


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *P1kabal*
> 
> I'll google on it and check the link GENXLR. The VGA BIOS version:


Revisions increase in value. Your bios is .83 while the version you are flashing is .41. Your version is a newer bios and thus it is not letting you flash to the older version.

You can most likely force flash the bios but since yours is newer there is no point. If you want a custom bios based on your bios please read a few post above and follow the link.


----------



## GENXLR

Whatever


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Flashed it with -6 flag, worked but clock hits a voltage limit and wont clock over 1316 mhz. only once it somehow didn't hit the limit and went to 1505 stable but again is voltage limited.
> 
> But dang, check it out!!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8239403
> 
> My VGA bios versions are the same as i said. I am getting a PCI Subsystem mismatch, i asked if i should dare -6 flag it and force it, i did it anyways and it worked


I've been having an issue flashing the stock bios back to my card. Even with -6 I get an error message. But I can flash modified bios files just fine. But I haven't had an issue with voltage problems. Just random artifacts, even with no load on the card.


----------



## GENXLR

huh. I can't get over 1.273v, and 1316mhz max? Gonna try somethin


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> huh. I can't get over 1.273v, and 1316mhz max? Gonna try somethin


*STOP!*

the driver won't read over 1.273
btw, did you _spend a day benchmarking/OCing_ before flashing a bios?


----------



## michael-ocn

The shortest lived
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Flashed it with -6 flag, worked but clock hits a voltage limit and wont clock over 1316 mhz. only once it somehow didn't hit the limit and went to 1505 stable but again is voltage limited.
> 
> But dang, check it out!!!
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8239403
> 
> My VGA bios versions are the same as i said. I am getting a PCI Subsystem mismatch, i asked if i should dare -6 flag it and force it, i did it anyways and it worked


Force flashing sounds like a good way to potentially brick a card. Not sure you can claim victory if it won't boost higher than 1316?

Check out this factory bios score.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11203787

If I were to flash a custom vga bios, ideally, I'd extract the bios from my card, modify it, and flash the modified version back. I definitely wouldn't flash a custom bios without knowing the part number of the source card matched the destination card's part number.


----------



## GENXLR

eh, after that awful 503 issue, idc anymore

so you are aware i had modded the stock bios and flashed it, same issue, thought someone elses woulda fixed it

stock my card never boosts over 1012mhz, roughly.

btw, please link a factory bios score maybe with a non illegal driver?

using my bios again


----------



## fredocini

Hello,

To all my fellow G1 Gaming owners out there, have any of you encountered a problem with one of the fans on the cooler? I've had my card for only 7 months and I think one my fans has started to fail already. It started making a buzzing sound and now it doesn't spin at full RPM. It will begin to accelerate quickly then start struggling shortly. Any suggestions? I think I may have to contact Gigabyte for a replacement. Has anyone else dealt with Gigabyte for customer service? I'd just like a reference point.


----------



## GENXLR

Failed fan bearing, if it's one of those large fans and not blowers, im 100% not surprised. Those things fail super often


----------



## ralphi59

Hi all
Someone have a low volt bios please ?
Around 1.15 in load ?
Thanks in advance


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> Hi all
> Someone have a low volt bios please ?
> Around 1.15 in load ?
> Thanks in advance


Most active members here have increased the voltage. It is best practice to modify your existing bios to ensure compatibility and limit the chance of bricking your card. My advice is to head over here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request
And ask Mr-Dark to modify the bios to your liking. He will set you up very nicely.


----------



## johnd0e

Myself and others undervolt to get over 1500mhz....so its not un heard of. Just have to mess around with it and see what works best.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Myself and others undervolt to get over 1500mhz....so its not un heard of. Just have to mess around with it and see what works best.


Oh I know it's not unheard of. I was simply saying that the odds of finding a bios that matches his card and is undervolted are slim. Best to just modify the stock bios.


----------



## ralphi59

I will take a look of editing my own bios.
I have a gigabyte xtreme gaming
84.4 asic
I will post my bios if someone can do it for me ?
Excuse my french english


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ralphi59*
> 
> I will take a look of editing my own bios.
> I have a gigabyte xtreme gaming
> 84.4 asic
> I will post my bios if someone can do it for me ?
> Excuse my french english


Take a look at the link 3-4 posts above this. That link will guide you to a forum in which a very helpful member will modify your bios for you based on your max clock or really whatever settings you desire.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> eh, after that awful 503 issue, idc anymore
> 
> so you are aware i had modded the stock bios and flashed it, same issue, thought someone elses woulda fixed it
> 
> stock my card never boosts over 1012mhz, roughly.
> 
> btw, please link a factory bios score maybe with a non illegal driver?
> 
> using my bios again


If your card with the factory bios doesn't boost over 1012, that sounds like something may be wrong with the hardware. What kind of card is it?

The "illegal driver" is just 361.82, it was a hot fix that didn't go thru the whql certification process.

edit: Oh you found the defect with the cooling fan so temps were much higher than expected and massive thermal throttling is the problem? Is that right?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Oh I know it's not unheard of. I was simply saying that the odds of finding a bios that matches his card and is undervolted are slim. Best to just modify the stock bios.


My mistake, seemed like you were stating that overvolting was the way to go, Wich in alot of cases works i wont disgree. I see what you were saying now









But yes ALWAYS mod the stock bios from your card, just as you said.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Myself and others undervolt to get over 1500mhz....so its not un heard of. Just have to mess around with it and see what works best.


Curious, how does that work, why is it that undervolting helps you get over 1500mhz? Is this because you have a high asic chip that doesn't need much voltage? And what did you observe happening in monitoring stats that led you to try undervolting?


----------



## GENXLR

My card is a factory EVGA 980ti Hybrid, subsystem ends in 4995


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Curious, how does that work, why is it that undervolting helps you get over 1500mhz? Is this because you have a high asic chip that doesn't need much voltage? And what did you observe happening in monitoring stats that led you to try undervolting?


Everything below is just my thoughts. Take it with a grain of salt everyone might experience something different. All i know is that lower voltage worked for myself and others with good results.

And sorry ahead of time for the lengthy post.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



My assumption is that its more related to thermals then it is to the voltage. By reducing the voltage we know that heat is also reduced, what i assume is happening is the card is able to do more with the lower voltage becuase its not having to fight against hot parts. Everything is happier when its running cold. This is just my theory, sadly i have no physical proof that this is whats happening.

I started going lower becuase i was finding that adding voltage was actually reducing my clock stability drastically and i wasnt able to get over 1480mhz no matter what i raised voltage to.

Once i started going below 1.212v(my cards stock) i started gaining. Going to 1.19375 got me to 1500mhz, 1.1875 became my best voltage which got me to 1530mhz, 1.18125 saw a slight decrease to 1525mhz and then i completely died at 1.175v wich ended up giving me 1400mhz max. This was all in SLI with 69.4% asic and 82.0% asic 980ti classifieds on air, still havent gotten around to putting my waterblocks on and testing watercooled.

In my experience, asic didnt matter, actually my lower asic responded better to the lower voltage as it can push 1545mhz when its ran by itself, while my higher asic is indeed my limmiting factor only able to reach 1530mhz as a single card(same as in sli). I personaly believe asic means very little in the grand scheme, while yes it does show us about how well the card should overclock and respond to voltage, if all the other components on the card arent equally as good you wont be able to do much. Thats just my thoughts though, i dont expect anybody to agree nor will i try to force my opinion down everyones throat.


----------



## GENXLR

my card is reporting the temperature at 50C under full load :/ It's hitting a voltage limit according to GPU Shark.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> my card is reporting the temperature at 50C under full load :/ It's hitting a voltage limit according to GPU Shark.


The base / boost specs for that card are 1140 / 1228. If it doesn't boost to at least 1228, I think you have a faulty card and should return it for a new one. In practice, a card like that is expected to boost into the 1400s with the stock bios. Getting one that can't make into the 1400s is unlucky, but getting one that can't get into the 1200s is completely unacceptable.


----------



## GENXLR

swapped card at Frys, new card boosts to 1316 factory, in afterburner raised the power limit to 110%, now boosting to 1392

Temps are better too


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> swapped card at Frys, new card boosts to 1316 factory, in afterburner raised the power limit to 110%, now boosting to 1392
> 
> Temps are better too


That's more like it! Have you tried adding more core clock in afterbuner yet?


----------



## GENXLR

Do I just increase the offset? How far can I go on what volts? Roughly?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> Do i just increase the offset?How far can I go on what volts?


The goal is to overclock, not overvolt. First things first, see how it does without adding any extra voltage, can it handle +25 on the core clock, +50, maybe more? Typically memory can be bumped up by 100 to 300mhz. To be real scientific about it, identiy the max core w/o altering the memclock. Then put the core clock back to stock and identify the max mem clock. Then try to put the two together (you'll have to give on on some to get them to play well together).

You might hit a good goal or thermal limits at stock voltage, but if not... then see how much more core can be achieved with an extra 30mv, then maybe an extra 40mv.

After you've figured the characteristics of the card you've got... depending on the outcome... only then you might want to think about what bios changes to make to get the most out of it.


----------



## GENXLR

Hmmmm, i see

I came from bios modding fermi cards which was usually just maxing the vcore limit, then playing around till max clocks..... or the card caught fire


I heard some saying the lowered the vcore and got better OC's than stock?

I'll give this a shot later when I'm back on the rig again


----------



## SundayGamer

My EVGA GTX 980 Ti Hybrid radiator was crooked out of the box- can't really show that on the pictures, but here are few examples:





In case- I could only attach two screws, other two couldn't be attached anymore.. Obviously same thing with the fan.



Anyone else had this issue with EVGA hybrid card?


----------



## GENXLR

Well mine was performing sub par till i swapped


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SundayGamer*
> 
> Anyone else had this issue with EVGA hybrid card?


No problem with mine either, If it was me I'd return it, certainly wouldn't trust the RAD not to leak either..


----------



## fasttracker440

Lots of good info in here been reading and catching up. I just got my 2 classys on water and have found my max stable clock gaming and such to be about 1530. Anything above leads to artifacting and all that bad stuff. I am running on the LN2 bios which gives me 141 power target. What I would like to know would a higher power target with a custom bios would give me more or have I hit the peak these cards can do. my vcore for 1 card is 1.212 and the other runs at 1.200. Bumping voltage in after burner has lead to any voltage change not sure why. 1530 is good but would love to see more.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> Lots of good info in here been reading and catching up. I just got my 2 classys on water and have found my max stable clock gaming and such to be about 1530. Anything above leads to artifacting and all that bad stuff. I am running on the LN2 bios which gives me 141 power target. What I would like to know would a higher power target with a custom bios would give me more or have I hit the peak these cards can do. my vcore for 1 card is 1.212 and the other runs at 1.200. Bumping voltage in after burner has lead to any voltage change not sure why. 1530 is good but would love to see more.


check GPU-Z and see what your max power consumption percent is after running a benchmark, this will tell you how close your card is getting to being power(wattage) limmited. Also look at your perfcap after running a benchmark and see what your perfcap reason is if any.

you can not adjust voltage in Afterburner with a classy or kingpin card, nor can you adjust voltage higher via the bios(only lower). You must either use PX16 with overvolt enabled or use the Classified voltage tool.......or get your hands on an EVbot.

also your voltage reading will remain at 1.212v in all monitioring software, except PX16 which should read over 1.212v. so dont be alarmed if GPU-Z is still displaying 1.212 after raising voltage via any of my above options.

FWIW, most accurate way to read voltage is by purchasing a probe it kit from EVGA and go out and get a cheap Digital multimeter(DMM) at a hardware store. i understand not all people want to do this, so EVGA PX16 should suffice.

link for classy voltage tool v2.1.2. : classy tool (just scroll down a little and download the zip file under the picture of the 980ti classy)

link for probe it connector if you decide to go the DMM: EVGA Probe it cable



Spoiler: image showing what each slider is for in classy voltage tool







hope at least something of that helps. good luck with pushing further!


----------



## electro2u

I'm pretty happy at the moment. Got cross shipped 980ti from msi (looks brand new). Didnt really have time or headspace to test it on air so i took a gamble, drained my loop, slapped on the waterblock from my screaming whiney banchee of a 980ti, nice new backplate from Watercool, and let her rip on Heaven

No coil whine. Lovely. Really pleased with MSI on this. They have taken excellent care of me through 2 RMAs, 1 a 295x2 they couldnt replace and cut me a check for 90% what i paid for it (way more than it was worth since i bought at launch and it died a year later). And this time they said they were going to test my card overnight and make sure no coil whine and they came through.

Edit: my original 980ti im sending back had audible coil whine even just while scrolling pages in my browser at 100hz, depending on ambient noise it was distracting. And heaven really made it scream. Like night and day between them.


----------



## atov

Hey Guys, Ive been looking everywhere for a custom bios for a 980Ti Lightning from MSI, but no luck.

If someone has a modded bios for the Lighting would be awesome. Would be great to find one with the maximum voltage, I'm using DICE as cooling, later ill go LN2.

Thanks !


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Hey Guys, Ive been looking everywhere for a custom bios for a 980Ti Lightning from MSI, but no luck.
> 
> If someone has a modded bios for the Lighting would be awesome. Would be great to find one with the maximum voltage, I'm using DICE as cooling, later ill go LN2.
> 
> Thanks !


have you looked:
980Ti Lightning Owners Club

oh, yes you have. sorry, no idea.


----------



## atov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> have you looked:
> 980Ti Lightning Owners Club
> 
> oh, yes you have. sorry, no idea.


Yeah, I've looked there also, but no luck


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Yeah, I've looked there also, but no luck


Hey im not sure if it will work, but if you want to look into it here is a link to rbby's voltage tool. He stopped updating it not sure if it works with new cards, something to maybe look into though.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1398725/unlock-afterburner-limits-on-lots-of-cards-some-with-llc-one-tool-for-all-ab-versions

There used to be a version of afterburner that you had to sign an nda for called ABX that allowed all kinds of adjustment but that has since gone away it seems.

Sorry im not much more help, ill see what more i could find when i sit down in front of my comouter tonight.

*Edit:*

Seems there is a way to get at least 1.3v via AB by enabling extended msi mode, its found under the general tab in settings. Heres the quote from the 980ti lightning owners club.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sphere07*
> Put it in extended MSI mode. You do this in MSI Afterburner's settings. Click on the gear icon, and under general tab, you can find the option there. Also to reach 1.3 volts, you will have to flick the switch on the PCB. You flick the switch when the video drivers are disabled in device manager. The switch is located next to the SLI ports on the right. It is on the PCB that is facing downwards when the card is in your machine. After you flick the switch, then enable the drivers in device manager, and now you are using an unlocked Lightning.
> 
> Word of caution, please take the voltages up slowly, see what your card does when under load. Some people's cards do better with less voltage, like mine, and other people's cards do better with more voltage. No card is the same.
> 
> GPU-Z does not report the correct values for voltage with this card, as the program is not designed for Lightning users. Use the voltages shown in MSI Afterburner. Although they won't be accurate. If you want accurate voltages, you will need a Multimeter to connect to the ports on the card that are provided by MSI.
> 
> Voltage of the core is not the only thing you will want to consider, you will also want to look at memory voltage and also auxiliary voltage. This will be different for everybody. Mine requires more auxiliary, and more memory, but less core. Other people require less auxiliary and more core. You will spend hours and hours working out what is the top score of your card.
> 
> MSI Afterburner has a feature that lets you create a fan curve. I suggest activating it and making one. You will know if it is enabled, because on the main screen of MSI Afterburner, the part that has to do with fans, will have a big highlighted rectangle around the whole thing.
> 
> When overclocking, please take into consideration the environment that you are working in. Summer time temperatures will be different to winter time temperatures. What your max overclock will be will not always be relevant. I actually suggest you have a daily clock rate that you use with confidence, and then a secondary overclock that you wanna go crazy with


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *atov*
> 
> Yeah, I've looked there also, but no luck


a lot of times it takes asking more than once. i don't mean to be a pest but there gets to be bunches of folks that register, have one post to ask for help and then never get seen again. i mean try to be a little active and even just "chat." (on a side note, i think it was stephan covey, author of 7 habits of highly effective people, who mentioned _it takes meeting someone 8 times before they will do something for you_) so become familiar.

as johnd0e said:
Quote:


> There used to be a version of afterburner that you had to sign an nda for called ABX that allowed all kinds of adjustment but that has since gone away it seems.


truehighroller1 was active in that thread about how to do that but he hasn't been around for a few weeks. however you can use "search thread" go to advance and search his name for his posts there and you may find one explaining how to do that.









again, post a firestrike score or a few games - talk about your card and SHARE what you have. someone will reciprocate if you can be patient.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Anybody interested in seeing pics of my just arrived Gigabyte Xtreme 980ti block? EK did some really nice engraving on the acrylic. EK really does produce some high quality products IMHO.


----------



## looniam

i like potatoes


----------



## johnd0e

by all means, post a picture or two or three. i like seeing EK's stuff.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> Anybody interested in seeing pics of my just arrived Gigabyte Xtreme 980ti block? EK did some really nice engraving on the acrylic. EK really does produce some high quality products IMHO.


Not just pics. Results. Results! Man!


----------



## fasttracker440

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> check GPU-Z and see what your max power consumption percent is after running a benchmark, this will tell you how close your card is getting to being power(wattage) limmited. Also look at your perfcap after running a benchmark and see what your perfcap reason is if any.
> 
> you can not adjust voltage in Afterburner with a classy or kingpin card, nor can you adjust voltage higher via the bios(only lower). You must either use PX16 with overvolt enabled or use the Classified voltage tool.......or get your hands on an EVbot.
> 
> also your voltage reading will remain at 1.212v in all monitioring software, except PX16 which should read over 1.212v. so dont be alarmed if GPU-Z is still displaying 1.212 after raising voltage via any of my above options.
> 
> FWIW, most accurate way to read voltage is by purchasing a probe it kit from EVGA and go out and get a cheap Digital multimeter(DMM) at a hardware store. i understand not all people want to do this, so EVGA PX16 should suffice.
> 
> link for classy voltage tool v2.1.2. : classy tool (just scroll down a little and download the zip file under the picture of the 980ti classy)
> 
> link for probe it connector if you decide to go the DMM: EVGA Probe it cable
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image showing what each slider is for in classy voltage tool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the great info you provided and I am seeing on card 1 104.6 power consumption and card 2 97.9 on the other. card 1 has a few perfcap reason vrel vop sli the card 2 only has sli. Also using precision x I am getting artifaction at lower clocks then with AB. side note the asic on card 1 is 76.6 card 2 is 78.9
> 
> hope at least something of that helps. good luck with pushing further!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fasttracker440*
> 
> I used the great info you provided and I am seeing on card 1 104.6 power consumption and card 2 97.9 on the other. card 1 has a few perfcap reason vrel vop sli the card 2 only has sli. Also using precision x I am getting artifaction at lower clocks then with AB. side note the asic on card 1 is 76.6 card 2 is 78.9


your going to need something to adjust voltage, if you prefer after burner(i like afterburner beter then px16) then download the classy voltage tool v2.1.2. i linked above to control your voltages.

if your still not seeing results after trying different voltages via the tool, simply post your bios's here or pm them to me or you can also go over to MR-DARK's thread for 900 series custom bios's and request a bios there. myself or he will mod your bios to suit whatever you'd like.

no promises that youll get much higher, your already getting a pretty good overclock so dont expect a miracle that will get you to 1600mhz.....if anything you might be able to get to around the 1540ish neighborhood with the right amount of volts and possibly a modded bios.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> your going to need something to adjust voltage, if you prefer after burner(i like afterburner beter then px16) then download the classy voltage tool v2.1.2. i linked above to control your voltages.
> 
> if your still not seeing results after trying different voltages via the tool, simply post your bios's here or pm them to me or you can also go over to MR-DARK's thread for 900 series custom bios's and request a bios there. myself or he will mod your bios to suit whatever you'd like.
> 
> no promises that youll get much higher, your already getting a pretty good overclock so dont expect a miracle that will get you to 1600mhz.....if anything you might be able to get to around the 1540ish neighborhood with the right amount of volts and possibly a modded bios.


An sli pair running 1530 is awesome already, but the classy is such a whiz-bang bells-n-whistles thing, if you got the cooling and the fighting spirit... go for it! That's got to have the most bizarre bios being ev-botable and all that. Is there a classy owners thread?

edit: i see johd0e has a classies in sli2, nice


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> An sli pair running 1530 is awesome already, but the classy is such a whiz-bang bells-n-whistles thing, if you got the cooling and the fighting spirit... go for it! That's got to have the most bizarre bios being ev-botable and all that. Is there a classy owners thread?


i agree, 1530 in SLI is dang good. he probly still has a little left on the table that he can scoop up if he plays with it enough. Though to really make the classy shine it needs to be frozen, just like its big brother kingpin.

also yes there is a classy owners club.......sort of, its shared among ALL of the kingpin and classy cards.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Not just pics. Results. Results! Man!


Unfortunately, with my health, the build is going to take a few weeks................. or months. But.........., I have two cards, one has hit 1550mhz on air by itself without any voltage. These cards are screaming beasts. Never seen anything like them.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> Unfortunately, with my health, the build is going to take a few weeks................. or months. But.........., I have two cards, one has hit 1550mhz on air by itself without any voltage. These cards are screaming beasts. Never seen anything like them.


980 ti xtreme?

i can 1550 on stock voltage aswell on my xtreme... if not more







the cards are very awesome







so ek send out waterblock, thats sweet, been very busy lately so havent hold an eye on them







, but my card gets under water aswell, dont care about 1080/1070gtx launch, very happy with the games i play right now and my card


----------



## superkyle1721

Ugh now I want to water cool everything (which it already is by AIO) anyone well versed on water cooling that may be able to help me get everything I need. Looking at a 360mm front rad and a 280mm top. Also need pump/res and CPU GPU blocks







.... Maybe I should just start with CPU and add GPU loop when 1080ti releases. The choices

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DADDYDC650

Trying to sell my 980 Ti Hydro's and upgrade to 1080's. Wish me luck!


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Good luck finding 1080s ?


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 980 ti xtreme?
> 
> i can 1550 on stock voltage aswell on my xtreme... if not more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the cards are very awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so ek send out waterblock, thats sweet, been very busy lately so havent hold an eye on them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but my card gets under water aswell, dont care about 1080/1070gtx launch, very happy with the games i play right now and my card


Yep, I hope 1080 comes out and the price of the 980ti xtremes drop about 160 bucks so I can buy two more.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ugh now I want to water cool everything (which it already is by AIO) anyone well versed on water cooling that may be able to help me get everything I need. Looking at a 360mm front rad and a 280mm top. Also need pump/res and CPU GPU blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Maybe I should just start with CPU and add GPU loop when 1080ti releases. The choices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well you may want to wait for "next best gpus" before buying blocks for your cards.
Idk, it seems to me that those Gigabyte 980Ti's that you have now, are damn good cards, from what I've heard.

Do look into your case though.
I've had so many cheap asian cases previously, I can't count them all.
Buying a CaseLabs case was the best investment I've ever made. Water cooling anything is a breeze now.
Rads, pumps, etc. are no longer an issue with these CaseLabs cases.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> eh, after that awful 503 issue, idc anymore
> 
> so you are aware i had modded the stock bios and flashed it, same issue, thought someone elses woulda fixed it
> 
> stock my card never boosts over 1012mhz, roughly.
> 
> btw, please link a factory bios score maybe with a non illegal driver?
> 
> using my bios again


if your card doesnt boost over 100mhz rma that pile of crap.

stock bios
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8033257


----------



## GENXLR

I ask you read all my posts first >.>

I returned the card and get another, this one stock boosted to 1394mhz and via clock offest 125 i got around 1490-1505 varying under full load. Gonna keep experimenting


----------



## poinguan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> Trying to sell my 980 Ti Hydro's and upgrade to 1080's. Wish me luck!


Wish you luck on gaming with your Intel onboard graphics (after selling those 980 Ti's).


----------



## looniam

there's plenty of games that can run on a potato. southpark: the stick of truth was actually pretty good.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ugh now I want to water cool everything (which it already is by AIO) anyone well versed on water cooling that may be able to help me get everything I need. Looking at a 360mm front rad and a 280mm top. Also need pump/res and CPU GPU blocks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Maybe I should just start with CPU and add GPU loop when 1080ti releases. The choices
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Well you may want to wait for "next best gpus" before buying blocks for your cards.
> Idk, it seems to me that those Gigabyte 980Ti's that you have now, are damn good cards, from what I've heard.
> 
> Do look into your case though.
> I've had so many cheap asian cases previously, I can't count them all.
> Buying a CaseLabs case was the best investment I've ever made. Water cooling anything is a breeze now.
> Rads, pumps, etc. are no longer an issue with these CaseLabs cases.
Click to expand...

The air 540 is actually my favorite case I have owned. While I agree is no caselabs case it's very well designed and solid. After doing some research I found that both the 280 and 360mm won't fit due to interference but a 360mm and 240mm will fit just fine. If I buy those sizes in standard thickness will that be sufficient to cool 2 GPUs and a heavenly overclocked CPU? When reading on it some people say absolutely while others say it's only enough for one GPU. Personally I don't see how it isn't enough since the waterforce themselves only use a 120mm and keeps it nice and cool.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GENXLR*
> 
> I ask you read all my posts first >.>
> 
> I returned the card and get another, this one stock boosted to 1394mhz and via clock offest 125 i got around 1490-1505 varying under full load. Gonna keep experimenting


i did. anytime your card doesnt perform to factory spec, rma it. thats a no brainer.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there's plenty of games that can run on a potato. southpark: the stick of truth was actually pretty good.


I can even run bf4 at 720p with my onboard. Can't wait!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DADDYDC650*
> 
> I can even run bf4 at 720p with my onboard. Can't wait!


years ago, when sandy first released, i remember a guy OCing the crap outta the HD2000 for some decent fps in BF3. idk if the extra heat is worth it since i'm not a BF fan. i would rather give some old stuff like halo:CE or descent a go.









yeah i know, talking about igpu gaming on the 980ti owners thread; OH, THE HERESY!


----------



## GENXLR

i already posted the card had been returned and had gotten a new one was what i was saying >.> Unless this is also bad in which case i'm ditching the 980ti Hydro


----------



## sblantipodi

I'm always more happy of my GTX980 Ti SLI, 4K is really possible with those cards.


----------



## lahvie

Hey guys,
I have the EVGA FTW - heres the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487160

I'm just wondering what kind of overclocks you guys are seeing out of your card. I want to push it because I can, wondering whats a reasonable / conservative overclock from what I'm sitting on stock, and keeping it safe as possible
Any tips for my card?

Thank you


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lahvie*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have the EVGA FTW - heres the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487160
> 
> I'm just wondering what kind of overclocks you guys are seeing out of your card. I want to push it because I can, wondering whats a reasonable / conservative overclock from what I'm sitting on stock, and keeping it safe as possible
> Any tips for my card?
> 
> Thank you


1500/4000 is a very good goal to achieve on stock voltage. As far as how high you could possibly go that will have a lot of variables and will also depend on if you will be using custom bios or not.


----------



## lahvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1500/4000 is a very good goal to achieve on stock voltage. As far as how high you could possibly go that will have a lot of variables and will also depend on if you will be using custom bios or not.


Thank you for the reply. I will give it a shot tonight and let you know what I come up with.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lahvie*
> 
> Hey guys,
> I have the EVGA FTW - heres the link http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487160
> 
> I'm just wondering what kind of overclocks you guys are seeing out of your card. I want to push it because I can, wondering whats a reasonable / conservative overclock from what I'm sitting on stock, and keeping it safe as possible
> Any tips for my card?
> 
> Thank you


I got that card too. Mine won't run everything at 1500, but it can survive some bench runs at those clocks and the voltage maxed out to 1.23 (max on the stock bios). For gaming, I used to run it at 1467 @1.21v, but reseating the cooler with gelid-gc-extreme made about a 4 or 5c improvement in temps, so now i've been gaming on it at 1481 @1.23v and temps stay under 70c. Here's a tip, use the secondary bios, it gives you another 10% on the power limit.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> The air 540 is actually my favorite case I have owned. While I agree is no caselabs case it's very well designed and solid. After doing some research I found that both the 280 and 360mm won't fit due to interference but a 360mm and 240mm will fit just fine. If I buy those sizes in standard thickness will that be sufficient to cool 2 GPUs and a heavenly overclocked CPU? When reading on it some people say absolutely while others say it's only enough for one GPU. Personally I don't see how it isn't enough since the waterforce themselves only use a 120mm and keeps it nice and cool.


I had a 360 and a 240 cooling my 780 Ti's in sli for a while, they seemed to do the job just fine.
The 980 Ti's should be a bit cooler running as well, so imo you should be fine with those rads.

As a side note, I helped a buddy move his system into a 540 from his former CM Cosmos case, the original one.
He was quite impressed with the 540, way better layout and space. I think he mentioned that he could turn it on it's side if he wanted a horizontal motherboard layout, lol.


----------



## Djinn206

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> As a side note, I helped a buddy move his system into a 540 from his former CM Cosmos case, the original one.
> He was quite impressed with the 540, way better layout and space. I think he mentioned that he could turn it on it's side if he wanted a horizontal motherboard layout, lol.


But then the air holes for the PSU on the side of the case will be blocked.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I had a 360 and a 240 cooling my 780 Ti's in sli for a while, they seemed to do the job just fine.
> The 980 Ti's should be a bit cooler running as well, so imo you should be fine with those rads.
> 
> As a side note, I helped a buddy move his system into a 540 from his former CM Cosmos case, the original one.
> He was quite impressed with the 540, way better layout and space. I think he mentioned that he could turn it on it's side if he wanted a horizontal motherboard layout, lol.


Thanks for the assurance. I've priced out the parts I need and it's going to run about $850....ouch. I'll be saving up here and there and maybe hopefully snag some of the parts on my list second hand from other forums members selling here. Most likely by the time I save up I'll be getting rid of the 980tis for the 1080tis so looks like I'll be buying piece by piece until then. Man what a day I'll have when the 1080tis launch haha. Then it's the increased wait for non reference pcb...that's going to be the hardest part IMO but past experience has showed me it's well worth it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> But then the air holes for the PSU on the side of the case will be blocked.


Psssht air holes are over rated anyways







set it up using some small rubber feet and boom sideways case


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> I had a 360 and a 240 cooling my 780 Ti's in sli for a while, they seemed to do the job just fine.
> The 980 Ti's should be a bit cooler running as well, so imo you should be fine with those rads.
> 
> As a side note, I helped a buddy move his system into a 540 from his former CM Cosmos case, the original one.
> He was quite impressed with the 540, way better layout and space. I think he mentioned that he could turn it on it's side if he wanted a horizontal motherboard layout, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the assurance. I've priced out the parts I need and it's going to run about $850....ouch. I'll be saving up here and there and maybe hopefully snag some of the parts on my list second hand from other forums members selling here. Most likely by the time I save up I'll be getting rid of the 980tis for the 1080tis so looks like I'll be buying piece by piece until then. Man what a day I'll have when the 1080tis launch haha. Then it's the increased wait for non reference pcb...that's going to be the hardest part IMO but past experience has showed me it's well worth it.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Djinn206*
> 
> But then the air holes for the PSU on the side of the case will be blocked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Psssht air holes are over rated anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set it up using some small rubber feet and boom sideways case
Click to expand...

That's a great plan!


----------



## Vellinious

SO, if you could pick one 980ti to put a full coverage block on, which one would it be...and why?

I'm tired of waiting for Pascal...I want a new toy now. I was thinking Matrix or Classy.


----------



## mouacyk

Giga Extreme OC. Gauntlet sorting seems to be working wonders at 1550+ samples recently.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> SO, if you could pick one 980ti to put a full coverage block on, which one would it be...and why?
> 
> I'm tired of waiting for Pascal...I want a new toy now. I was thinking Matrix or Classy.


Can't hardly go wrong with the Gigabyte G1 or Extreme OC.


----------



## Vellinious

The Extreme OC looks pretty good. 2 bios slots, or 3?

And, how is Gigabyte's customer service? I've never used one of their GPUs....and certainly not a fan of their motherboards.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The Extreme OC looks pretty good. 2 bios slots, or 3?
> 
> And, how is Gigabyte's customer service? I've never used one of their GPUs....and certainly not a fan of their motherboards.


I own two of the waterforce xtreme GPUs. Running 1570/4200 in sli for 24/7 gaming. It uses 2 bios. One regular and one LN2 which is just basically voltage unlocked to 1.275V if I remember correctly.

As far as their customer support its slight above average in my opinion. EVGA is better and provides cross ship but as long as you don't end up with a card with coil whine (which there have been reports of but not many) then hopefully you do not need the support.


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah...the Classy is tempting just because I know that EVGA's customer service is outstanding.

The Extreme OC is tempting, because it just seems like it has a lot of potential.

Waterblocks for both are about the same price point.... Gonna sleep on it, and probably make my decision tomorrow.

Thanks for the input, guys!


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...the Classy is tempting just because I know that EVGA's customer service is outstanding.
> 
> The Extreme OC is tempting, because it just seems like it has a lot of potential.
> 
> Waterblocks for both are about the same price point.... Gonna sleep on it, and probably make my decision tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the input, guys!


Ill be getting xtreme's once i finish my ln2 rig and dedicate the classies to that.....unless pascal is worth getting.

Honestly, youll get more for your money on air/water with the xtreme gaming, most are able to get close to or over 1600. They come pre binned and with samsung memory.

Also the classy water block isnt 100% full cover since it misses the memory vrm, so you get more cooling out of the xtreme gaming waterblock.

If you plan to go ln2, classy.

Just my opinion.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...the Classy is tempting just because I know that EVGA's customer service is outstanding.
> 
> The Extreme OC is tempting, because it just seems like it has a lot of potential.
> 
> Waterblocks for both are about the same price point.... Gonna sleep on it, and probably make my decision tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks for the input, guys!
> 
> 
> 
> Ill be getting xtreme's once i finish my ln2 rig and dedicate the classies to that.....unless pascal is worth getting.
> 
> Honestly, youll get more for your money on air/water with the xtreme gaming, most are able to get close to or over 1600. They come pre binned and with samsung memory.
> 
> Also the classy water block isnt 100% full cover since it misses the memory vrm, so you get more cooling out of the xtreme gaming waterblock.
> 
> If you plan to go ln2, classy.
> 
> Just my opinion.
Click to expand...

Just to add to this...the xtremes are mixed bags of Hynix and Samsung not just Samsung


----------



## Vellinious

EK makes a block for the Extreme. Is the Extreme OC the same pcb layout?


----------



## looniam

it looks like the product # GV-N98TXTREME-6GD is the OC.
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5710#kf

however compared to the non OC - GV-N98TXTREME C-6GD
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5726#kf

everything looks exactly the same w/12+2 power phases, dual bios . . .except clock speeds.


----------



## superkyle1721

Yup both use the same board. In fact the xtreme Waterforce is also the same PCB. The EK will fit either. As far as the OC vs non OC I believe the difference is the level of binning done. The OC will likely produce high overclocks due to this. Unless someone can point me to information that says otherwise I feel this is a safe assumption.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just to add to this...the xtremes are mixed bags of Hynix and Samsung not just Samsung


Welp, theres something i didnt know. Here i thought they all came with samsung. Oopsies.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just to add to this...the xtremes are mixed bags of Hynix and Samsung not just Samsung
> 
> 
> 
> Welp, theres something i didnt know. Here i thought they all came with samsung. Oopsies.
Click to expand...

I did too until I ordered a second to run sli. New stock at Amazon at the time was Hynix. Never heard of any issues combining but when overclocking memory Even at 7800 it would crash for whatever reason. Independently both could clock to 8200+ without issues. Ended up sending the Hynix back waited for a while and got another this time with Samsung again. From what I have read it seems that Samsung is the preferred provider for the xtreme but they do use both.


----------



## superkyle1721

Had to dig this up from the fan boy comp. this was right before I sent it back.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrimstar

Do you guys think the 1080 will be marginally faster than the 980ti? would overclocking make them even?


----------



## GENXLR

From the specs i was provided, it should be rather largely better, but this could be changed


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Do you guys think the 1080 will be marginally faster than the 980ti? would overclocking make them even?


If you a re debating waiting or not I think it's prob best to analyze what you plan to do. Is it 4K gaming at max settings on all games? Then yes wait as you will need 2 1080tis and even then it might not make it. 1440p 60hz then no I wouldn't wait. 1440p 144hz then yes it will most likely benefit you to wait.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> Do you guys think the 1080 will be marginally faster than the 980ti? would overclocking make them even?


there is about a half dozen threads around here discussing that and with nothing leaked, like a FS score, very hard to tell so all speculation. personally i favor it being the same as the 780ti/980 with ~20% increase in most games. at the time i was playing crysis 3 that showed ~10% so i didn't care.









but by the time folks figured out how to mod/flash maxwell bioses to exceed what kepler could OC to, got a 980ti.









moral of the story:
if you're happy enough now, wait for the fat lady chip to sing.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yup both use the same board. In fact the xtreme Waterforce is also the same PCB. The EK will fit either. As far as the OC vs non OC I believe the difference is the level of binning done. The OC will likely produce high overclocks due to this. Unless someone can point me to information that says otherwise I feel this is a safe assumption.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Perfect. I figured that was the case, but......ya never know.

Thank you


----------



## USlatin

Tried finding the answer but hard to locate the specifics. Just curious really, but does anyone know if 980Ti Hybrid needs the 8-pin, or will it work with 6-pin plugged in? Thx


----------



## looniam

my money is on it needed the 8 pin. but doesn't that PC power & cooling 750w silencer (in your specs) have two 6 and two 6+2 (8) pin power connections?


----------



## USlatin

I guess I got an early version that only has 10 cables... It only has two 6-pin. It does have the white tips like the photos when you google the 750W version, but it only has 10 cables coming out of the PSU



So now I am looking for one of these adapters in the photo below to combine the free 4-pin I have, with a rail with three LP4's that are also completely free.

However, instead of an LP4 plus P4 > 8-pin I am hoping to find one that will do LP4 plus P4 > 6-pin so that I don't have to stack adapters.


----------



## johnd0e

dunno how much your willing to spend....but can always go this route.

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0850-RX


----------



## USlatin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> dunno how much your willing to spend....but can always go this route.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0850-RX


Yea, I am just too lazy to re-cable the whole thing.......


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *USlatin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> dunno how much your willing to spend....but can always go this route.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=220-G2-0850-RX
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, I am just too lazy to re-cable the whole thing.......
Click to expand...

^^this. That is the exact reason I went modular and stick with the same brand PSU. When I upgraded from the 750 G2 to the 1300 G2 I didn't have to rewire anything. It was a very painless swap.


----------



## USlatin

Yup, I fully agree with you guys... sadly this Power & Cooling is just too good and won't friggin' die









Back in the day they were touted as the most reliable with only one or two others that compared. Surely this thing has been silent and steady over a long time, and I won't "go there" till it makes me re-wire my rig by croaking


----------



## looniam

well the hydro comes with a dual 6 to 8 pin and dual molex to 6 pin.

put the dual molex on separate "strings" and give it a shot. though i'd be apprehensive OCing it too far. (modding bios to increase the power limit)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well the hydro comes with a dual 6 to 8 pin and dual molex to 6 pin.
> 
> put the dual molex on separate "strings" and give it a shot. though i'd be apprehensive OCing it too far. (modding bios to increase the power limit)


Well he did say his PSU wouldn't die so I wouldn't be too apprehensive about it haha


----------



## USlatin

Yea, I am not planning to OC it much anyway. Maybe a very small voltage bump with the stock BIOS and pushing it to whatever I can get that is beyond-rock-solid stable. I mostly want a super cool, quiet and stable system, which it should provide.

If it doesn't however, then I might take your G2 recommendation and throw this PSU in a rig I am building for my Dad. Honestly, what I like most about the idea of upgrading my PSU is finally getting a bottom-mounted 120mm intake that exhausts out the back. This would complete the air flow design I prefer, as it would raise the air pressure a little and make my CPU and GPU rads the only exhaust in my system


----------



## Nineball

anyone getting
ERROR: Unable to setup NVFLASH driver (0x00000002)
Detailed :The system cannot find the file specified.

When trying to do anything with nvflash? i've tried rebooting and everything.

i've used the latest and older verions.

Nevermind. the latest version is at the techpowerup site, the one in the link on the other page is not the latest one.


----------



## spin5000

I've owned 5 different 780 Tis and 3 different 970s (usually using SLI, a bit of tri-SLI, never quad-SLI) and have done some BIOS modding to them (mostly to disable all the auto-clocking crap and raise power limits) so I don't think I'm a complete noob, however, now that I have SLI 980 Tis, I'm experiencing something I've never experienced before...

My two cards are running way different voltages. They're both the EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC+, they both have the exact same BIOS version, and every single line of every menu/box in MaxwellBIOSTweaker shows the EXACT same values for each cards' BIOS...Yet, they're using way different voltages.

Examples (overvoltage tab maxed [+87mv], power limits and temp limits maxed):

1455 Mhz
GPU1 - 1.212v
GPU2 - *1.162v*

1442 Mhz
GPU1 - 1.192v
GPU2 - *1.143v*

Using Afterburner or PrecisionX made no difference. Oh, and I always use the SLI-sync option in PrecisionX/Afterburner.

I have a feeling the one card and it's way lower volts are holding me back...

What's going on? Two seemingly identical BIOS versions with identical numbers are acting totally different with regards to voltage and 1 card seems to be outputting an unusually low amount of volts...

P.S. ASIC scores are: GPU1: 70.9%, GPU2: 79.4%


----------



## looniam

the card with the higher ASIC (gpu2) will need less volts than the lower ASIC (gpu1) at the same core clock. it's fine.










the LOWER ASIC card is what is actually hold you back and having that in the first slot is the better way to deal with it.

maxwell isn't like kepler; you can't keep dumping in more volts for higher clocks - it's much more temp sensitive.


----------



## greg1184

Just a heads up, Newegg's ebay store has a couple of great deals. EVGA Classified for $569 and the MSi Golden Edition for $559.

EDIT Links-

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-DirectX-12-06G-P4-4997-KR-6GB-384-Bit-GDDR5-PCI-Express-/291724081067?hash=item43ec1c37ab:g:9hUAAOSwBnVW-7T8

http://www.ebay.com/itm/MSI-GeForce-GTX-980TI-GAMING-6G-GOLDEN-EDITION/301762065847?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D36499%26meid%3D1228ae8bfea144129aa4162682c349c4%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D291724081067

Ends in 18 hours though.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Currently got an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ and am looking at building a new rig around August but I have just been given the opportunity to buy a 2 month old MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G for £400 and it comes with a mouse, mouse mat and a dragon toy. Shall I buy it now and see how I get on with it? I only game at 1080P for the moment. Thanks.


----------



## lahvie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VulgarDisplay88*
> 
> Currently got an EVGA GTX 970 FTW+ and am looking at building a new rig around August but I have just been given the opportunity to buy a 2 month old MSI GTX 980Ti Gaming 6G for £400 and it comes with a mouse, mouse mat and a dragon toy. Shall I buy it now and see how I get on with it? I only game at 1080P for the moment. Thanks.


I'd say stick with the 970. You'll be saving money, plus since you have 1080p, a 980ti would be overkill for you, when your money could be spent better elsewhere.

The prices are going to start dropping soon. So your good deal on a 980ti, for a few months time, will be readily available. Its too late to rush into anything, unless your in dire need.

--edit--

Not sure how much exactly 400 euros is, but I think around 500? soon you should be able to find a new 980ti for that price, no need to rush into a used gpu for a new system build, when your not really getting into it until august

hope that helps. I love my 980ti and think the world of it, but If I were looking at building a new rig soon, id hold off on a gpu with the given circumstances...


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the card with the higher ASIC (gpu2) will need less volts than the lower ASIC (gpu1) at the same core clock. it's fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the LOWER ASIC card is what is actually hold you back and having that in the first slot is the better way to deal with it.
> 
> maxwell isn't like kepler; you can't keep dumping in more volts for higher clocks - it's much more temp sensitive.


Shouldn't I put the lower ASIC card in the 2nd/bottom slot since it needs more volts and therefore - all else being equal - will run hotter?


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lahvie*
> 
> I'd say stick with the 970. You'll be saving money, plus since you have 1080p, a 980ti would be overkill for you, when your money could be spent better elsewhere.
> 
> The prices are going to start dropping soon. So your good deal on a 980ti, for a few months time, will be readily available. Its too late to rush into anything, unless your in dire need.
> 
> --edit--
> 
> Not sure how much exactly 400 euros is, but I think around 500? soon you should be able to find a new 980ti for that price, no need to rush into a used gpu for a new system build, when your not really getting into it until august
> 
> hope that helps. I love my 980ti and think the world of it, but If I were looking at building a new rig soon, id hold off on a gpu with the given circumstances...


Thanks for the reply. Brand new in the UK the GPU is around the £570 mark and it's being sold for £400 after only 2 months use. I have a buyer lined up for my 970 so it's basically gonna cost me roughly £200 which is pretty good. The new rig, which currently stands at around £3500, can wait a bit to be honest so I think I'm going to go ahead and buy it and when i build the new one I can sell the 980Ti.


----------



## superkyle1721

970 isn't quite powerful enough even OCd to support new games and some slightly older such as witcher 3, the division etc at 1080p. If gaming at 1080p I would spend the extra little bit of money for a 980. IMO it's the sweet spot for 1080p and has the extra ram if you need it in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iLeakStuff

Could anyone try these settings with GTX 980Ti (single or SLI) on stock settings.
Its *3DMark11* with custom settings



Thanks


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Could anyone try these settings with GTX 980Ti (single or SLI) on stock settings.
> Its *3DMark11* with custom settings
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


I would but I'm running the demo version...which doesn't allow for settings to be changed


----------



## iLeakStuff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I would but I'm running the demo version...which doesn't allow for settings to be changed


Thats too bad. Thanks anyway


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Shouldn't I put the lower ASIC card in the 2nd/bottom slot since it needs more volts and therefore - all else being equal - will run hotter?


nope. heat rises so keep the cooler card lower.

listen to superkyle1721 below.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Shouldn't I put the lower ASIC card in the 2nd/bottom slot since it needs more volts and therefore - all else being equal - will run hotter?
> 
> 
> 
> nope. heat rises so keep the cooler card lower.
Click to expand...

Wait what!?!? I have never heard anyone say this before. I have always heard you put the higher ASIC card in the top slot. Since the top slot is most often restricted in its cooling capacity to some extent you want the higher ASIC card there. With my previous cards xtreme non water cooled I found doing it in reverse cause thermal throttle of the lower ASIC card resulting in down clock on both GPUs. Putting the higher ASIC on top will let the lower ASIC card cool better since it will need it at the higher voltage and the higher ASIC card will increase in temps but will likely balance out keeping both GPU temps closer together. Since the two GPUs are linked there is no point in keeping one cool while the others temps are through the roof.


----------



## Vellinious

Yeah, I don't get that at all. Why on god's green earth, would you put the hotter card on top? That makes no sense at all. None.


----------



## looniam

why would you want the cooler card getting on top getting heated up from the hotter one below?

i'll admit its been a few (5+) years but never had an issue using the weaker card in lead since the higher performing card will be limited from it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> why would you want the cooler card getting on top getting heated up from the hotter one below?
> 
> i'll admit its been a few (5+) years but never had an issue using the weaker card in lead since the higher performing card will be limited from it.


Bc with the higher ASIC it will naturally run a little cooler and be able to take the added heat while the lower ASIC card can't take much added heat. If you have a large separation such as 80% vs 65% then it's a must to put the higher ASIC on top. The more you overclock the more this becomes an issue.

But too sum it up the top card gets hotter not only due to heat rising but this plays a much smaller effect than you would think (assuming you have sufficient number of fans for your system). Most the increase of temps in the top card comes from restrictive cooling which the higher ASIC can handle better


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iLeakStuff*
> 
> Could anyone try these settings with GTX 980Ti (single or SLI) on stock settings.
> Its *3DMark11* with custom settings
> 
> Thanks


I would, but i don't have the advance version of 3dm11.

I do have the full version of the most recent 3dmark (with firestrike), so if you want to see any particular settings on any of those tests, i could do that.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Bc with the higher ASIC it will naturally run a little cooler and be able to take the added heat while the lower ASIC card can't take much added heat. If you have a large separation such as 80% vs 65% then it's a must to put the higher ASIC on top. The more you overclock the more this becomes an issue.
> 
> But too sum it up the top card gets hotter not only due to heat rising but this plays a much smaller effect than you would think (assuming you have sufficient number of fans for your system). Most the increase of temps in the top card comes from restrictive cooling which the higher ASIC can handle better


look if the lower card is LOWER in temp - it CAN"t heat up a hotter card.
and i don't know why you keep saying the upper card has "restrictive cooling" when there is more space above it to dissipate heat than the lower card. and afaik, unless nvidia has fixed it - SLI will use lower voltage for the primary (top) card than the secondary.

ah crap!

yeah i got my head up my butt . . .nevermind

rep 4 u!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> look if the lower card is LOWER in temp - it CAN"t heat up a hotter card.
> and i don't know why you keep saying the upper card has "restrictive cooling" when there is more space above it to dissipate heat than the lower card. and afaik, unless nvidia has fixed it - SLI will use lower voltage for the primary (top) card than the secondary.


Lol it has restrictive cooling in the sense that the fans on custom non blower style GPUs are not able to pull air as easily. Especially if the GPU is a 2-2.5 slot card.

Edit: yup saw it haha. For a second there you blew my mind. Everything else you have said previously is spot on so I thought you had some secret I didn't know about haha.


----------



## looniam

see me edit.


----------



## spin5000

OK, I've been using SLI/Crossfire since the AMD HD 69x0 days and the top card is almost always hotter because of the bottom card's heat rising. Everything I've read over the past decade or so has said the same thing...So why would anyone put the hotter card at the top? It's already the hotter card and therefore the limiting factor; why would you want to make it even hotter (especially when there's a cooler card that can help spread temp)? I don't see where the logic is...

In other words, would you rather have two GPUs at 70 degrees each or one at 50 degrees and the other at 90 degrees (extreme example)? Obviously both at 70, no?

P.S. On a separate note, I've always had cooler temps with "regular" coolers rather than blower-style coolers even when I had both and did all sorts of comparisons. The blower GPUs always ran hotter. Maybe technically "on paper" blower coolers are supposed to work better in multi-GPU systems but definitely not in actual use. Maybe my 4 side fans are the difference-factor or maybe it's all just a bunch of B.S. All I know is that regular coolers kill reference coolers in my setup even in multi-GPU setups.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> OK, I've been using SLI/Crossfire since the AMD HD 69x0 days and the top card is almost always hotter because of the bottom card's heat rising. Everything I've read over the past decade or so has said the same thing...So why would anyone put the hotter card at the top? It's already the hotter card and therefore the limiting factor; why would you want to make it even hotter (especially when there's a cooler card that can help spread temp)? I don't see where the logic is...
> 
> In other words, would you rather have two GPUs at 70 degrees each or one at 50 degrees and the other at 90 degrees (extreme example)? Obviously both at 70, no?
> 
> P.S. On a separate note, I've always had cooler temps with "regular" coolers rather than blower-style coolers even when I had both and did all sorts of comparisons. The blower GPUs always ran hotter. Maybe technically "on paper" blower coolers are supposed to work better in multi-GPU systems but definitely not in actual use. Maybe my 4 side fans are the difference-factor or maybe it's all just a bunch of B.S. All I know is that regular coolers kill reference coolers in my setup even in multi-GPU setups.


Easy tiger you may want to go re-read the posts. Also the argument for blower vs aftermarket cooling will highly depend on your setup


----------



## kcuestag

Would the Corsair AX860i in my rig system be ok for 2x 980Ti?

Currently running one, but I have a 2nd one arriving tomorrow. No GPU overclock is intended, and CPU is only slightly overclocked to 4.4GHz.


----------



## Azazil1190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Would the Corsair AX860i in my rig system be ok for 2x 980Ti?
> 
> Currently running one, but I have a 2nd one arriving tomorrow. No GPU overclock is intended, and CPU is only slightly overclocked to 4.4GHz.


I guess that you are ok if you work them at stock clocks.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kcuestag*
> 
> Would the Corsair AX860i in my rig system be ok for 2x 980Ti?
> 
> Currently running one, but I have a 2nd one arriving tomorrow. No GPU overclock is intended, and CPU is only slightly overclocked to 4.4GHz.


I think you could be ok. Here are some kill-a-watt readings with my kickass rig (980ti ftw + 5820k at 4.4Ghz). The psu is 90% efficient so the power being provided by the psu to mobo/cpu/gpu/etc is ~10% less.

powered off - 2w
sleep - 4.5w
idle - 100w
max during boot to os- about 200w
light workload - 125 to 140w
cpuz stress - 240w
aida cpu+cache - 260w
aida cache - 265w
aida cpu+fpu+cache - 282w
aida fpu+cache = 295
aida gpu = 365w
aida fpu+cache+gpu = 530w
occt - 330w
valley - 400w
realbench - 470w
farcry 4 - 465w
crysis 3 - 470w

Since x99 and the 5820k are more power hungry than the skylake i7, you should see somewhat lower numbers. If another 230W is added for the 2nd gpu under full load, it's still within budget for the 860i.


----------



## CoreyL4

Just picked up a 980 ti FTW for my spare build. Want to see how this bad boy compares to my SLI 970s.


----------



## spin5000

I noticed the EVGA 980 Ti BIOSs in the OP have what looks like a max fan speed of 4xxx RPM but my EVGA BIOS says somewhere in the low to mid 3000s (I can't remember the exact amount). At anything over 70% or 80%, the EVGA cards are ridiculously loud (not to mention not that cool - I knew I should have stuck with Gigabyte and MSI) and that's only 70% or 80% of 3300-ish rpm, not 4xxx rpm...Am I misinterpreting what these numbers mean? Or do I maybe have a different model or revision than most people? They are SC+ models...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Easy tiger...


I was just a little confused, I didn't mean for it to come across harshly.


----------



## michael-ocn

Mine tops out at 3350 rpm and it definitely does get loud north of 75%.

Some percent -> rpm readings i see:
17% 575
25% 850
60% 2000
75% 2500
85% 2850
100% 3350

If you want to make it cooler, consider replacing the TIM. I did mine with Gelid-GC-Extreme and it made a 4c to 5c difference. At first i tried swiftech tim-mate, that didn't help. Then i tried Gelid and it really made a real difference.


----------



## CoreyL4

What are some good numbers to shoot for that are pretty safe for 24/7 overclock?

(I'm coming from 1504/7500 970s)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> What are some good numbers to shoot for that are pretty safe for 24/7 overclock?
> (I'm coming from 1504/7500 970s)


Really depends on the card. 1500/8000 is a solid clocking card. Some require custom bios to achieve it while others don't. What card are you running and maybe I can be a bit more specific based on just what I have seen others reach.

Edit: my bad I see it...for the FTW card it's actually quite tough. I've seen them as high as 1550 and as low as 1470ish. Memory seems to clock very well on the card though. I would stick with my original value of 1500/8000 as a solid overclock. If you get higher then hey I would say you have an above average card


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Really depends on the card. 1500/8000 is a solid clocking card. Some require custom bios to achieve it while others don't. What card are you running and maybe I can be a bit more specific based on just what I have seen others reach.


Will be using 980 ti FTW.

I was thinking just going 1400/7500 and call it a day lol.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Really depends on the card. 1500/8000 is a solid clocking card. Some require custom bios to achieve it while others don't. What card are you running and maybe I can be a bit more specific based on just what I have seen others reach.
> 
> 
> 
> Will be using 980 ti FTW.
> 
> I was thinking just going 1400/7500 and call it a day lol.
Click to expand...

1400 should be a very easy goal. Never settle!!! The card is not voltage locked so should be fairly easy to get it much closer to 1500 than 1400 if not more for 24/7 usage


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1400 should be a very easy goal. Never settle!!! The card is not voltage locked so should be fairly easy to get it much closer to 1500 than 1400 if not more for 24/7 usage


I was looking to not up the voltage on it so I dont know how far I can go with it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> OK, I've been using SLI/Crossfire since the AMD HD 69x0 days and the top card is almost always hotter because of the bottom card's heat rising. Everything I've read over the past decade or so has said the same thing...So why would anyone put the hotter card at the top? It's already the hotter card and therefore the limiting factor; why would you want to make it even hotter (especially when there's a cooler card that can help spread temp)? I don't see where the logic is...
> 
> In other words, would you rather have two GPUs at 70 degrees each or one at 50 degrees and the other at 90 degrees (extreme example)? Obviously both at 70, no?
> 
> P.S. On a separate note, I've always had cooler temps with "regular" coolers rather than blower-style coolers even when I had both and did all sorts of comparisons. The blower GPUs always ran hotter. Maybe technically "on paper" blower coolers are supposed to work better in multi-GPU systems but definitely not in actual use. Maybe my 4 side fans are the difference-factor or maybe it's all just a bunch of B.S. All I know is that regular coolers kill reference coolers in my setup even in multi-GPU setups.


yeah just ignore what i said about that. my bad. [insert sleep depirvation excuse.]

fortunately, no one was harmed.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

Submitted my details/application/validation. I am now a proud owner of a EVGA Geforce GTX 980 Ti Classified (06G-P4-4997-KR). Amazon advertised it as a 980 Ti Classified REF, what I got/box showed was a 980 Ti Classified SC


----------



## fat4l

Can anyone compare this with stock nonoced 980Ti ?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Can anyone compare this with stock nonoced 980Ti ?


Where do you pull that from? The 1080 leaked benchmark if true should show as a generic VGA not have 1080 in the title?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Where do you pull that from? The 1080 leaked benchmark if true should show as a generic VGA not have 1080 in the title?


I agree, just some another fake


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Where do you pull that from? The 1080 leaked benchmark if true should show as a generic VGA not have 1080 in the title?
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, just some another fake
Click to expand...

Here is the most plausible leak and goes along with my prediction of what the 1080 will be.

http://videocardz.com/59558/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1080-3dmark-benchmarks


----------



## Frestoinc

guys need your help here. is my graphic score too low for an oc setting like this?


----------



## johnd0e

seems pretty accurate for those clocks.

heres some of my scores for comparison.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8083845/fs/8083820/fs/8083797#


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> seems pretty accurate for those clocks.
> 
> heres some of my scores for comparison.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8083845/fs/8083820/fs/8083797#


hmm... my score in the middle is low when compared albeit better oc. find it quite weird.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> hmm... my score in the middle is low when compared albeit better oc. find it quite weird.


Id say run it a couple times and see what happens, benchmarks glitch sometimes.

EDIT:

@Frestoinc here is 3 runs at the same 1478/1952 clock as you.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8384495/fs/8384481/fs/8384454#

id say your 22k run is a glitch in the benchmark.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Id say run it a couple times and see what happens, benchmarks glitch sometimes.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> @Frestoinc here is 3 runs at the same 1478/1952 clock as you.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8384495/fs/8384481/fs/8384454#
> 
> id say your 22k run is a glitch in the benchmark.


hey thanks for taking the time. Nope mine is the middle @ 20.6K. So base on your result i'd say my score is around 200 off...


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> hey thanks for taking the time. Nope mine is the middle @ 20.6K. So base on your result i'd say my score is around 200 off...


200 point difference could be due to the fact my card has samsung memory, or it could be that your card throttled during the run, or your not 100% stable.....

EDIT:

try to bump your voltage up one notch and see if it changes the score. if your temps arent to high that is.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 200 point difference could be due to the fact my card has samsung memory, or it could be that your card throttled during the run, or your not 100% stable.....


thanks. gonna monitor this closely when i get home. meanwhile, up your rep!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> 200 point difference could be due to the fact my card has samsung memory, or it could be that your card throttled during the run, or your not 100% stable.....
> 
> 
> 
> thanks. gonna monitor this closely when i get home. meanwhile, up your rep!
Click to expand...

Make sure you are not running any screen overlays such as FPS monitoring or anything else. These monitoring systems can actually drop your score 2-300 points.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Make sure you are not running any screen overlays such as FPS monitoring or anything else. These monitoring systems can actually drop your score 2-300 points.


how about dual monitor? will this affect too?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Make sure you are not running any screen overlays such as FPS monitoring or anything else. These monitoring systems can actually drop your score 2-300 points.
> 
> 
> 
> how about dual monitor? will this affect too?
Click to expand...

Yes dual monitor can. It will also increase the idle of the card. Not something you may notice but it will









Just a rule of thumb when trying to conspiracy benchmarks make sure every extra program and monitoring software is closed. Only run single monitor and I'm willing to bet your score falls exactly where it should. If trying to gauge increase then this isn't necessary of course.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> guys need your help here. is my graphic score too low for an oc setting like this?


That looks about right, here's mine at 1467 / 1928.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9198337

3dmark doesn't alway report the gpu clock correctly, for my result above, it says 1253 which is completely wrong, it was boosted up to 1467.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That looks about right, here's mine at 1467 / 1928.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9198337
> 
> 3dmark doesn't alway report the gpu clock correctly, for my result above, it says 1253 which is completely wrong, it was boosted up to 1467.


hoping to get 21K. the settings was at default core voltage with ek blocks @ 42C max in gpuz yesterday.

alright im psyched up for benching tonight


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That looks about right, here's mine at 1467 / 1928.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9198337
> 
> 3dmark doesn't alway report the gpu clock correctly, for my result above, it says 1253 which is completely wrong, it was boosted up to 1467.
> 
> 
> 
> hoping to get 21K. the settings was at default core voltage with ek blocks @ 42C max in gpuz yesterday.
> 
> alright im psyched up for benching tonight
Click to expand...

On blocks bump up the voltage to the max and go to town. May even head over to the custom bios thread and get a bios modded up for 1.28V and bench the night away haha


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Can anyone compare this with stock nonoced 980Ti ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Graphics Score: 9107 @1392Mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11910450

Graphics Score: 9831 @1481Mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11910535

Those are without driver tweaks prefer performance over quality.


----------



## VulgarDisplay88

Installed the 980Ti last night and it beats the absolute crap out of the 970 I had. It's running 1367 at default settings, has an asic of 77% and runs a lot cooler than the 970.


----------



## TonyB4ngZ

Hi fellow modders,

Can anyone please help me find the Stock BIOS (84.00.41.00.90 / 3842-4995) for my EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX+?

The modded BIOS 980Ti-SC-425.rom (84.00.32.00.90 / 3842-4992) on the first page made a soft brick







of my card as it flashes "sucessfully" but with errors, giving you a Non-Working card that will boot with black screen.

I have done some reading and found a thread were a user with the exact same card as mine had to do some changes in Maxwell for it to work proper with his card.

It seems that the 3842.4995 is the only EVGA card that can't handle different Bios flashes from my understanding.

I got the card working now with a flash from a Stock Bios (84.00.36.00.90 / 3842-4995) I found on techpowerup but it's an older version of the Stock Bios that came with my card and I would rather get my Stock Bios back and mod that one myself.

Any help would really be appreciated and yes I was STUPID enough to NOT take a backup from my Stock Bios before flashing. I think the only reason I didnt was because I flashed several 780 / Ti in the past with the skyn3t bios without problems and they all resulted in better cards apart from stock







.

Maxwell seems a bit more tricky as you need Certificate Pass and get Verification issues iD's dont match. With Kepler this was not an issue.


----------



## Frestoinc

lol funny thing is i turn off shadow play and now my graphic score is 21.3K.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> lol funny thing is i turn off shadow play and now my graphic score is 21.3K.


Yup I had a feeling that was going to be it lol glad you got it working properly.


----------



## superkyle1721

Head over to this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/5310#post_25132606
You will likely have better luck to find the exact bios or you can always email support and have them send you one. And next time remember to dump your own bios and mod your bios to match the other bios. Doing this ensure comparability and no matter the card type will always be best practice









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nineball

Been happy to report that my 980 ti hybrid on the sc 1281 bios is running amazing! 1544 (no mem overclocking yet) temps no higher than 60C and fans no higher than 45% while playing GTA for several hours. Solid as a rock.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> Hi fellow modders,
> 
> Can anyone please help me find the Stock BIOS (84.00.41.00.90 / 3842-4995) for my EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX+?
> 
> The modded BIOS 980Ti-SC-425.rom (84.00.32.00.90 / 3842-4992) on the first page made a soft brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my card as it flashes "sucessfully" but with errors, giving you a Non-Working card that will boot with black screen.
> 
> I have done some reading and found a thread were a user with the exact same card as mine had to do some changes in Maxwell for it to work proper with his card.
> 
> It seems that the 3842.4995 is the only EVGA card that can't handle different Bios flashes from my understanding.
> 
> I got the card working now with a flash from a Stock Bios (84.00.36.00.90 / 3842-4995) I found on techpowerup but it's an older version of the Stock Bios that came with my card and I would rather get my Stock Bios back and mod that one myself.
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated and yes I was STUPID enough to NOT take a backup from my Stock Bios before flashing. I think the only reason I didnt was because I flashed several 780 / Ti in the past with the skyn3t bios without problems and they all resulted in better cards apart from stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Maxwell seems a bit more tricky as you need Certificate Pass and get Verification issues iD's dont match. With Kepler this was not an issue.


untouched stock bios:

GM200.zip 147k .zip file


tried uploading an image to show it in MBT but getting failed upload.


----------



## Nicholars

What difference does overclocking the memory make?

For example memory at stock vs 7500mhz or 8000mhz...

What difference does this make to FPS / performance? How much % or FPS do you gain from it?

Anyone benchmarked this?


----------



## motov8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What difference does overclocking the memory make?
> 
> For example memory at stock vs 7500mhz or 8000mhz...
> 
> What difference does this make to FPS / performance? How much % or FPS do you gain from it?
> 
> Anyone benchmarked this?


From 7000 to 8000 give you about 1-2 fps in games. Similar to brand of memory: Samsung on the same clock vs Hynix give u 1-2 fps at start bcuz of tighter latency and scaling with voltage


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> What difference does overclocking the memory make?
> 
> For example memory at stock vs 7500mhz or 8000mhz...
> 
> What difference does this make to FPS / performance? How much % or FPS do you gain from it?
> 
> Anyone benchmarked this?


----------



## CoreyL4

Here are my stock clocks and performance for my FTW card.


----------



## michael-ocn

I'm letting my 980ti do some folding this evening, i haven't put it to work at that since the Forum Folding War back in february. It's cranking away at 1480Mhz @1.23v at 64c at a rate of 725801ppd.


----------



## CoreyL4

Here are my stock clocks and performance for my FTW card.

file:///D:/Heaven%20Benchmark%204.0/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20160506_2352.html
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I'm letting my 980ti do some folding this evening, i haven't put it to work at that since the Forum Folding War back in february. It's cranking away at 1480Mhz @1.23v at 64c at a rate of 725801ppd.


What is the general overclock one can achieve without touching voltage?

Was thinking of doing 1450/7500 if possible without voltage.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Here are my stock clocks and performance for my FTW card.
> 
> file:///D:/Heaven%20Benchmark%204.0/Unigine_Heaven_Benchmark_4.0_20160506_2352.html
> What is the general overclock one can achieve without touching voltage?
> 
> Was thinking of doing 1450/7500 if possible without voltage.


I don't think there's a good answer to that. Different chips have different characteristics. Some can run at 1500Mhz @1.18v and others like mine can't come close to that. Heaven4 crashes mine at 1493 and 1.23v. I think mine can run 1455 with default 1.18v but I choose to give it some more juice because why the heck not. The only way to find out what you got is to give it a whirl, push the sliders to the right a bit and see.

The FTW card is pretty good. It's got a beefy vrm and a high power limit (use the secondary bios to access that). If your card can run 1400+ at default settings, you'll certainly be able 1450 and beyond without a custom bios. Mine tops out at 1392 at default settings and is fully stable at 1481 at 1.23v with the default bios.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TonyB4ngZ*
> 
> Hi fellow modders,
> 
> Can anyone please help me find the Stock BIOS (84.00.41.00.90 / 3842-4995) for my EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX+?
> 
> The modded BIOS 980Ti-SC-425.rom (84.00.32.00.90 / 3842-4992) on the first page made a soft brick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of my card as it flashes "sucessfully" but with errors, giving you a Non-Working card that will boot with black screen.
> 
> I have done some reading and found a thread were a user with the exact same card as mine had to do some changes in Maxwell for it to work proper with his card.
> 
> It seems that the 3842.4995 is the only EVGA card that can't handle different Bios flashes from my understanding.
> 
> I got the card working now with a flash from a Stock Bios (84.00.36.00.90 / 3842-4995) I found on techpowerup but it's an older version of the Stock Bios that came with my card and I would rather get my Stock Bios back and mod that one myself.
> 
> Any help would really be appreciated and yes I was STUPID enough to NOT take a backup from my Stock Bios before flashing. I think the only reason I didnt was because I flashed several 780 / Ti in the past with the skyn3t bios without problems and they all resulted in better cards apart from stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Maxwell seems a bit more tricky as you need Certificate Pass and get Verification issues iD's dont match. With Kepler this was not an issue.


I could be totally wrong here and it could just be OCD/paranoia getting the best of me but I have a feeling - based on absolutely no evidence nor claims whatsoever - that there may be more to a GPU's BIOS than is shown in Kepler/Maxwell BIOS Tweaker and therefore other stuff regarding the BIOS other than what is shown in Kepler/Maxwell BIOS Tweaker would be getting changed when using another entire BIOS file. For that reason, I've always just opened up multiple instances of Kepler/Maxwell BIOS Tweaker in order to easily compare the values and then just manually edit MY BIOS rather than using another's entire BIOS file.

Again, I could be totally wrong here but seeing all the info in Kepler/Maxwell BIOS Tweaker.....well...it all just looks too simple; there's just got to be more (perhaps "much" more) to a GPU BIOS than what's shown in Kepler/Maxwell BIOS Tweaker.

Or maybe I'm just wrong and am "wearing a tin foil hat" as some (zombies) like to say, lol.


----------



## iARDAs

Going to join you guys with an Evga 980 ti SC+

Would a 750W evga PSu be enough for 980 ti SLI by any chance or not?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Going to join you guys with an Evga 980 ti SC+
> 
> Would a 750W evga PSu be enough for 980 ti SLI by any chance or not?


Yes, with moderate voltage on the cards. And accounting for your efficient cpu.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Yes, with moderate voltage on the cards. And accounting for your efficient cpu.


I would probably leave the GPUs as it is.

If I can find a used 980ti for 300 bucks or so by august I would SLI probably.


----------



## Nicholars

If I was to manually edit the bios to increase power limit, would this look the same as a normal / stock card? Except that the power limit slider would go higher? I think pretty much the only issue with my card is the power limit. Currently it is 106% max in AB.

Currently my card run at about 1400-20 / 7400 in really intense games it will go down to 1380-1390

This is the highest it will go on stock bios due to power limit.

If I can get that up to about 1470 / 7600

What sort of difference is that going to make in games? Not much I am guessing.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> If I was to manually edit the bios to increase power limit, would this look the same as a normal / stock card? Except that the power limit slider would go higher? I think pretty much the only issue with my card is the power limit. Currently it is 106% max in AB.
> 
> Currently my card run at about 1400-20 / 7400 in really intense games it will go down to 1380-1390
> 
> This is the highest it will go on stock bios due to power limit.
> 
> If I can get that up to about 1470 / 7600
> 
> What sort of difference is that going to make in games? Not much I am guessing.


Ok to answer a few of you guys post in one.
1) yes there is much more to a bios than seen in MBT. MBT pulls certain files from the bios and organizes them to make it very easy to read. The reason flashing one bios from another card to your card can brick the card is simply the bios layout. If the card is looking one place for a specific setting and it's not there the card will simply quit working. There are other things that play into this as well such as those with custom pcb boards and different resistance values that can cause erratic behavior of the card but I won't get into detail here. Suffice it to say yes there is more to the bios and you should NEVER flash a bios onto a card that was not shipped from the factory. Sure you can most likely be ok with flashing identical cards with identical bios but IMO why even risk it when it takes all of 5 minutes to copy over settings. If copying over settings is above your skill level then you shouldn't be flashing bios in the first place.

2) if you are reaching 106% but the slider is set to 110% then increasing the power limit will not have any effect. However if you do increase the power limit it can be done such that the slider slides further but since there is no downside to just leaving a very high power limit it is most often set to a static value in the bios much higher than is needed to operate your card at all conditions.

3) the decrease in performance that you are seeing is the card throttling voltage. When the card reaches a set temperature (53 I think) the bios will slightly reduce the voltage supplied to the card to help reduce the temps a bit. Since voltage and clock speed are connected by a table this in turn reduces the clock speed. A custom bios can fix this by turning off boost completely and bringing the core speed to the max boost speed.

4) increasing from 1400/7400 to 1470/7600 is a fairly decent jump and will produce 3-5fps at 1080p, 2-3 at 1440p and about 1 at 4K. If this is needed or not for you to achieve the settings you want of course is unanswerable.

Hope this clears some things up for you guys.


----------



## falcon26

So if I get the review correct, the GTX 1080 is like having 2 980 TI running in SLI but of course the 1080 is a single card? If that is true that is pretty sweet...


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So if I get the review correct, the GTX 1080 is like having 2 980 TI running in SLI but of course the 1080 is a single card? If that is true that is pretty sweet...


What!?!? No where did you read such nonsense.

The 1080 stock vs 980ti stock is about 10% more powerful in gaming. The double performance you are speaking of is for VR specific usage only and double a 980 not a TI. Nvidea was very clear not to even mention the TI in comparison due to the price of the 1080. Until we have more information on how well the 1080 overclocks we wont know for sure on how much of an upgrade over the TI it will be. I do find it funny to see all the posts of people selling their TIs for around 400 to jump in line for the 1080 at 600. What can I say Nvidea can surly market to idiots haha.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> So if I get the review correct, the GTX 1080 is like having 2 980 TI running in SLI but of course the 1080 is a single card? If that is true that is pretty sweet...


He said faster than 980 SLI, presumably stock clock 980 SLI, I don'think 980Ti was ever mentioned in the entire presentation.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> He said faster than 980 SLI, presumably stock clock 980 SLI, I don'think 980Ti was ever mentioned in the entire presentation.


Yes but this is on VR performance not gaming performance. Remember this was a marketing campaign lol


----------



## OverSightX

What drivers does everyone recommend? I went back to 362.00 but it seems that they make my rig reboot randomly. In game or not.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> What drivers does everyone recommend? I went back to 362.00 but it seems that they make my rig reboot randomly. In game or not.


Actually the newest driver tested the best for me. It's the first good driver nvidia has put out for the TI in a while.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Going to join you guys with an Evga 980 ti SC+
> 
> Would a 750W evga PSu be enough for 980 ti SLI by any chance or not?


I would be tempted to wait 3 weeks for the release of the 1080, it seems to be a lot stronger card than many of us thought possible ...
My post *HERE* w/link









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> He said faster than 980 SLI, presumably stock clock 980 SLI, I don'think 980Ti was ever mentioned in the entire presentation.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but this is on VR performance not gaming performance. Remember this was a marketing campaign lol
> The 1080 stock vs 980ti stock is about 10% more powerful in gaming.
Click to expand...

Maybe not, see link(s) above ... time will tell, we need more benches








Got to +rep for your succinct bios explanation above ... you have been making solid contributions/posts the past past few months ... you learn fast


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Actually the newest driver tested the best for me. It's the first good driver nvidia has put out for the TI in a while.


That sounds good. I'm dl now. It's obviously been iffy about installing new ones recently.


----------



## alltheGHz

How much do you guys think the 980tis are gonna drop in price after the release of pascal?


----------



## Nicholars

Interesting how it never mentioned 980ti at all in the presentation, maybe the 1080 is not that much better than a 980ti, not sure if it is worth selling the 980ti and getting a 1080.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Going to join you guys with an Evga 980 ti SC+
> 
> Would a 750W evga PSu be enough for 980 ti SLI by any chance or not?
> 
> 
> 
> I would be tempted to wait 3 weeks for the release of the 1080, it seems to be a lot stronger card than many of us thought possible ...
> My post *HERE* w/link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> He said faster than 980 SLI, presumably stock clock 980 SLI, I don'think 980Ti was ever mentioned in the entire presentation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but this is on VR performance not gaming performance. Remember this was a marketing campaign lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe not, see link(s) above ... time will tell, we need more benches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got to +rep for your succinct bios explanation above ... you have been making solid contributions/posts the past past few months ... you learn fast
Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words. I've had previous experience on all this but it took several post from other members to put all the pieces together.
I agree only benchmarks and voltage tolerance etc will tell how much better the 1080 is. My thought was he was referring to the performance graph that was put up









Just wanted to make sure it was clear that the over 2x statement was with regards to the VR. At this point it is still way to early to tell what kind of gaming performance the end users will be able to achieve but it got me excited about the 1080ti that's for sure!!!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> How much do you guys think the 980tis are gonna drop in price after the release of pascal?


Really depends on performance but 450 is about as low as I would expect to get from a used aftermarket card. When the TI drops I suspect $400 to be a good used price point but honestly anyone answering this is just speculating so who knows.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alltheGHz*
> 
> How much do you guys think the 980tis are gonna drop in price after the release of pascal?


That depends on how good the 1070's are.


----------



## looniam

i'll just leave this here:



the "experts" look at that for ~25% performance increase over the 980TI.

can't wait for benchies but make no mistake about it - it would be silly to sell a 980TI and buy a 1080 . . .


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:
> 
> the "experts" look at that for ~25% performance increase over the 980TI.
> 
> can't wait for benchies but make no mistake about it - it would be silly to sell a 980TI and buy a 1080 . . .


Ok so what am I missing here. That graph clearly shows the power at 180Wish. The design uses a single 8 pin connector which is limited to around 150W. So as a reference design how is that possible?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok so what am I missing here. That graph clearly shows the power at 180Wish. The design uses a single 8 pin connector which is limited to around 150W. So as a reference design how is that possible?


pci-E slot puts out 75w.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> pci-E slot puts out 75w.


Duh my bad I wasnt thinking clearly

But OCed that would be pushing the power limit for sure which answers a lot of others questions. The non reference design will most likley go with 2 6 pin or and 8+6 design IMO


----------



## Desolutional

No doubt aftermarket PCBs will allow more than 225W output (75W + 150W, PCIe + 8-pin). If we match the 980 Ti's 140% power limit of 350W, it'll be easy to compare OC for OC Ti vs 1080.


----------



## Nicholars

I think I might flash my bios so I can get a nice 1450-1500mhz out of this card and not bother with the 1080, currently I get about 1410mhz normally but in some games it will drop down to 1380mhz, so another 5% performance would close the gap on an OC 1080 to less than 15-20% which is not really much.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> I think I might flash my bios so I can get a nice 1450-1500mhz out of this card and not bother with the 1080, currently I get about 1410mhz normally but in some games it will drop down to 1380mhz, so another 5% performance would close the gap on an OC 1080 to less than 15-20% which is not really much.


What type of card are you running and what are your temps. 1410/1380 seems very low


----------



## bloot

I think it's SLI time if prices drop significantly...


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What type of card are you running and what are your temps. 1410/1380 seems very low


it is a Zotac 980ti with an EVGA ACX cooler, it runs around 1410-1420 but in some scenarios like 3dmark or very intensive games it will drop to 1380 due to the power limit, temps are about 65-75c.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I've had previous experience on all this but it took several post from other members to put all the pieces together.
> I agree only benchmarks and voltage tolerance etc will tell how much better the 1080 is.
> Just wanted to make sure it was clear that the over 2x statement was with regards to the VR. At this point it is still way to early to tell what kind of gaming performance the end users will be able to achieve but it got me excited about the 1080ti that's for sure!!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> the "experts" look at that for ~25% performance increase over the 980TI.
> 
> can't wait for benchies but make no mistake about it - it would be silly to sell a 980TI and buy a 1080 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I think it's SLI time if prices drop significantly...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

No problem, I suspected you'd been "around the block" a few times before









Yep, real world benches are where it's at ... but it will be confusing for many if they don't distinguish between a DX11 game or a "Properly Coded" DX12 game of which I haven't really seen any yet or even further down the road (2yrs?) Vulcan. Second biggest player will be your resolution and refresh rate/fps/Gsync, I could right a wall of text here









Bottom line ... the 980Ti isn't going away anytime soon, especially for 1440p/120Hz DX11









Edit: Also the 1080 has DP1.4 and when the 4K monitors catch up with proper refresh rates allowed by the new bandwidth, that will be a game changer for many ... specs *HERE*


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What type of card are you running and what are your temps. 1410/1380 seems very low
> 
> 
> 
> it is a Zotac 980ti with an EVGA ACX cooler, it runs around 1410-1420 but in some scenarios like 3dmark or very intensive games it will drop to 1380 due to the power limit, temps are about 65-75c.
Click to expand...

Power limit is an easy fix. Are you sure the throttle is due to power limit and not the voltage throttle that occurs at 53ish degrees. Either way a custom bios will eliminate both for you. If I was to venture a guess 1450 should be very achievable for you as long as you can keep temps down.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I've had previous experience on all this but it took several post from other members to put all the pieces together.
> I agree only benchmarks and voltage tolerance etc will tell how much better the 1080 is.
> Just wanted to make sure it was clear that the over 2x statement was with regards to the VR. At this point it is still way to early to tell what kind of gaming performance the end users will be able to achieve but it got me excited about the 1080ti that's for sure!!!
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll just leave this here:
> 
> 
> 
> the "experts" look at that for ~25% performance increase over the 980TI.
> 
> can't wait for benchies but make no mistake about it - it would be silly to sell a 980TI and buy a 1080 . . .
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I think it's SLI time if prices drop significantly...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No problem, I suspected you'd been "around the block" a few times before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, real world benches are where it's at ... but it will be confusing for many if they don't distinguish between a DX11 game or a "Properly Coded" DX12 game of which I haven't really seen any yet or even further down the road (2yrs?) Vulcan. Second biggest player will be your resolution and refresh rate/fps/Gsync, I could right a wall of text here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line ... the 980Ti isn't going away anytime soon, especially for 1440p/120Hz DX11
Click to expand...

The biggest let down this year for me is AMD. I've always owned nvidia but I don't consider myself a fan boy by any means. They are going to get blown away by the new line of 1000 series cards and although the nvidia fans will love rubbing it in the face of amd fan boys this could put an even larger gap between the companies and soon nvidia could hold the monopoly which for consumers means the performance increase over the next few years could be minimal at best.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Power limit is an easy fix. Are you sure the throttle is due to power limit and not the voltage throttle that occurs at 53ish degrees. Either way a custom bios will eliminate both for you. If I was to venture a guess 1450 should be very achievable for you as long as you can keep temps down.


It will drop by 10mhz as the temps go up, but the drop from 1420 to 1380 is the power limit every time.

I feel like a got a bit ripped off because all reviews said 110% power limit and mine maxes at 106%!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Power limit is an easy fix. Are you sure the throttle is due to power limit and not the voltage throttle that occurs at 53ish degrees. Either way a custom bios will eliminate both for you. If I was to venture a guess 1450 should be very achievable for you as long as you can keep temps down.
> 
> 
> 
> It will drop by 10mhz as the temps go up, but the drop from 1420 to 1380 is the power limit every time.
> 
> I feel like a got a bit ripped off because all reviews said 110% power limit and mine maxes at 106%!
Click to expand...

Honestly I'm not sure how they would handle that. Most likely they would analyze the failure and if they could blame it on the modified bios then they very well could say the warranty is voided. With that said however the odds of it just completely cutting out like you describe is very small and most likely would happen early in the life of the GPU. If you do brick your card due to a bios flash the igpu can be enabled to allow you to reflash the card correctly to fix. Flashing the card ultimately is your choice and if you do there is always a risk that is associated with it but a modified bios will fix all the issues you are seeing and ultimately make you happier with your purchase. That to me is worth the small risk associated with flashing.


----------



## Nicholars

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure how they would handle that. Most likely they would analyze the failure and if they could blame it on the modified bios then they very well could say the warranty is voided. With that said however the odds of it just completely cutting out like you describe is very small and most likely would happen early in the life of the GPU. If you do brick your card due to a bios flash the igpu can be enabled to allow you to reflash the card correctly to fix. Flashing the card ultimately is your choice and if you do there is always a risk that is associated with it but a modified bios will fix all the issues you are seeing and ultimately make you happier with your purchase. That to me is worth the small risk associated with flashing.


Well it seems more appealing when the value goes down due to the 10xx series release, I think I might do that and try to get another 100mhz hopefully.


----------



## navjack27

there was literally ZERO risk with my 980 ti.

from Boost:1342 MHz/ Base: 1241 MHz in OC Mode

to, whenever i'm in a 3d app : 1520mhz on the core and 2000/8000mhz memory mattering on what app u use to measure it

with one simple bios edit (well over time refining it)


----------



## CoreyL4

Got 1460/7500 on my card (didnt bother going higher than 7500 because I fried a card going 8000mhz and now I am scared to do so lol).

Didn't make it quite through heaven at 1475.

Should I try to add +25mv and try for 1475 again? Not familiar with voltage increases on gpu's.


----------



## navjack27

what card u got? i believe the only reason i can do it with mine is that its the gigabyte 980 ti xtreme gaming card. but to answer, 1.2680 according to gpu-z and msi afterburner is where it ends up at for the speed i have. everything is hardcoded in the bios and i adjust nothing with software.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> what card u got? i believe the only reason i can do it with mine is that its the gigabyte 980 ti xtreme gaming card. but to answer, 1.2680 according to gpu-z and msi afterburner is where it ends up at for the speed i have. everything is hardcoded in the bios and i adjust nothing with software.


980 ti ftw


----------



## navjack27

that might be as high as you can get, i remember when i was researching all the 980 ti variants before picking this one, but i can't remember about all the VRMs and bios limitations and all that stuff so i can't provide more assistance, sorry man.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nicholars*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Honestly I'm not sure how they would handle that. Most likely they would analyze the failure and if they could blame it on the modified bios then they very well could say the warranty is voided. With that said however the odds of it just completely cutting out like you describe is very small and most likely would happen early in the life of the GPU. If you do brick your card due to a bios flash the igpu can be enabled to allow you to reflash the card correctly to fix. Flashing the card ultimately is your choice and if you do there is always a risk that is associated with it but a modified bios will fix all the issues you are seeing and ultimately make you happier with your purchase. That to me is worth the small risk associated with flashing.
> 
> 
> 
> Well it seems more appealing when the value goes down due to the 10xx series release, I think I might do that and try to get another 100mhz hopefully.
Click to expand...

With the clocks you are currently running I think a bios mod will give you much more than 100Mhz personally


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Got 1460/7500 on my card (didnt bother going higher than 7500 because I fried a card going 8000mhz and now I am scared to do so lol).
> 
> Didn't make it quite through heaven at 1475.
> 
> Should I try to add +25mv and try for 1475 again? Not familiar with voltage increases on gpu's.


If you've kept the voltage offset at 0, you're probably running with 1.187v. Provided you're temps are good, I would think you can reasonably safely try a voltage bump. With the factory bios on that card, you have three voltage steps to work with: 1.187, 1.212, and 1.230.

+30mv offset on my ftw card gets mine to run at 1.212, and a +40 (and higher) brings it up to 1.230.The factory bios won't go over 1.23 no matter how high an offset you dial in. However, it seems a higher offset does affect how how much the voltage drops when crossing the 72c temp threshold. I think a higher offset will cause 1.23 to stay more locked in should temps exceed 72c.

Your card sounds similar to mine, mine runs stable: [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] I've reseated the ACX cooler with better TIM (gelid gc extreme). That improved temps by about 4c. I used to run it at 1467 and now that i have better temps i run it at 1481.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> If you've kept the voltage offset at 0, you're probably running with 1.187v. Provided you're temps are good, I would think you can reasonably safely try a voltage bump. With the factory bios on that card, you have three voltage steps to work with: 1.187, 1.212, and 1.230.
> 
> +30mv offset on my ftw card gets mine to run at 1.212, and a +40 (and higher) brings it up to 1.230.The factory bios won't go over 1.23 no matter how high an offset you dial in. However, it seems a higher offset does affect how how much the voltage drops when crossing the 72c temp threshold. I think a higher offset will cause 1.23 to stay more locked in should temps exceed 72c.
> 
> Your card sounds similar to mine, mine runs stable: [email protected], [email protected], and [email protected] I've reseated the ACX cooler with better TIM (gelid gc extreme). That improved temps by about 4c. I used to run it at 1467 and now that i have better temps i run it at 1481.


Alright I'll see what happens.

Is there a reason adding voltage increases my core clock? Added +10 and it went from 1460 to 1473.

Edit: +10 to +20mv ups it to 1473.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Alright I'll see what happens.
> 
> Is there a reason adding voltage increases my core clock? Added +10 and it went from 1460 to 1473.
> 
> Edit: +10 to +20mv ups it to 1473.


Yes, because it's less "voltage limited". The boosting/throttling logic is pretty elaborate. By adding a voltage offset you're letting the card apply more voltage which lets it boost to a higher clock speed.

On my card, with +63 to the core clock.
+0mv --> 1455
+30mv --> 1467
+40mv --> 1481


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Yes, because it's less "voltage limited". The boosting/throttling logic is pretty elaborate. By adding a voltage offset you're letting the card apply more voltage which lets it boost to a higher clock speed.
> 
> On my card, with +63 to the core clock.
> +0mv --> 1455
> +30mv --> 1467
> +40mv --> 1481


OK thanks. Didn't know it did that. Never raised voltage of my sli 970s so didn't know that lol.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> OK thanks. Didn't know it did that. Never raised voltage of my sli 970s so didn't know that lol.


The card you have is beefy and designed to be played with like this, you don't have to worry about hurting it too much with just factory bios. Have fun with it!


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> The card you have is beefy and designed to be played with like this, you don't have to worry about hurting it too much with just factory bios. Have fun with it!


Sounded really dumb, but added +30mv and for the first couple scenes of heaven the card is at 1485. Around the 5th or 6th scene it goes down to 1473. Temp is 62C at that point.

It throttles down at that point because....? (down clocking happens at 65c for my 970. Same reason for this while only being at 62c?)


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Sounded really dumb, but added +30mv and for the first couple scenes of heaven the card is at 1485. Around the 5th or 6th scene it goes down to 1473. Temp is 62C at that point.
> 
> It throttles down at that point because....? (down clocking happens at 65c for my 970. Same reason for this while only being at 62c?)


You could also be hitting a power limit. There are at least those two reasons, power and temps, that clocks/voltages get decreased. With gpuz and/or afterburner you might be able to tell why. I'm not sure if there are other "reasons" these cards downshift that aren't readily visible to monitoring tools.

The secondary bios on the ftw card has a higher power limit. It ups the limit to 120% vs 110% for the primary bios. The secondary bios also doesn't let the fans spin down the zero. The power limit and fan curve are the only differences between the two bios's (afaict).


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You could also be hitting a power limit. There are at least those two reasons, power and temps, that clocks/voltages get decreased. With gpuz and/or afterburner you might be able to tell why. I'm not sure if there are other "reasons" these cards downshift that aren't readily visible to monitoring tools.
> 
> The secondary bios on the ftw card has a higher power limit. It ups the limit to 120% vs 110% for the primary bios. The secondary bios also doesn't let the fans spin down the zero. The power limit and fan curve are the only differences between the two bios's (afaict).


I'm using secondary bios. Hmmm.... might just stay at 1460 with no voltage lol.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> I'm using secondary bios. Hmmm.... might just stay at 1460 with no voltage lol.


You also have to change the power limit slider in afterburner (or precx) to get the higher power limit. I peg mine to 120%. You can take a look at afterburner's hardware monitoring to get a bettter idea of what's happening. Dbl-click on it to get the full window opened up. Here's mine running gpuz's render test.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> You also have to change the power limit slider in afterburner (or precx) to get the higher power limit. I peg mine to 120%. You can take a look at afterburner's hardware monitoring to get a bettter idea of what's happening. Dbl-click on it to get the full window opened up. Here's mine running gpuz's render test.


Yep, I've done all that.

Overlocked my sli 970s to 1504/7500. A lot easier than this 980 ti lol.

I think I might just do +87mv and see where that takes me. GPUZ was showing like 1.224v with the +30. Might see what the 1.23v can do.


----------



## Rickles

Just a heads up but the hybrid coolers from EVGA are $50 off, finally picked one up


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Yes, because it's less "voltage limited". The boosting/throttling logic is pretty elaborate. By adding a voltage offset you're letting the card apply more voltage which lets it boost to a higher clock speed.
> 
> On my card, with +63 to the core clock.
> +0mv --> 1455
> +30mv --> 1467
> +40mv --> 1481


That is so strange, but my results are exactly the same.


----------



## BenBlank

I have been playing around with the idea of adding two 3mm LEDs to my waterblock. Does anybody know if I could use the LED header on a reference 980ti to power them? If so, which is the positive lead and which is the negative? Also, would I have to put a resistor on them? Have no idea what the wiring for the leds on the reference coolers are like. Thanks for any help.


----------



## CoreyL4

Never did Firestrike before, but did it tonight.

Here are my two rigs:

4790k with sli 970s @1504/7500
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11934770

2500k with 980ti @1460/7500
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11934940


----------



## Kriant

Btw, is leaving 1.224v for 24/7 safe? stock vcore on my FTW is 1.199v under load.

Gigabyte Xtreme is much MUCH better in that respect.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Btw, is leaving 1.224v for 24/7 safe? stock vcore on my FTW is 1.199v under load.
> 
> Gigabyte Xtreme is much MUCH better in that respect.


How so is the gigabyte xtreme card much better when it comes to voltage? I don't think 1.23 is all that much for these chips.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> How so is the gigabyte xtreme card much better when it comes to voltage? I don't think 1.23 is all that much for these chips.


1.163v 1481/1960.
1.149v 1455/1960
1.225v 1531/1960
79.6% asic


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> 1.163v 1481/1960.
> 1.149v 1455/1960
> 1.225v 1531/1960
> 79.6% asic


If that holds true over for a large enough sample size, that sure would be much MUCH better!


----------



## johnd0e

the giga xtremes definetly seem to be the best air/water 980ti's to pick up, most overclock really good. was going to get 2 for the main rig.....but 1080 looks to good to pass on, so ill be picking up 2 of those for main rig (non reference of course).


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> the giga xtremes definetly seem to be the best air/water 980ti's to pick up, most overclock really good. was going to get 2 for the main rig.....but 1080 looks to good to pass on, so ill be picking up 2 of those for main rig (non reference of course).


1080 xtreme would be an excellent card when/if available. Waiting for xtreme 1080 TI waterforce myself. Going to be a while unfortunately but my 980ti sli will get me but I guess haha


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 1080 xtreme would be an excellent card when/if available. Waiting for xtreme 1080 TI waterforce myself. Going to be a while unfortunately but my 980ti sli will get me but I guess haha


im holding out for 1080 classy in hopes of continued evbot support.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

So how does ASIC work? My dual 290X had low ASIC scores. At least I was water cooling them. With my 980 ti I have 81.1%. Can I expect decent overclocking on the stock ACX 2 .0 cooler?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xKrNMBoYx*
> 
> So how does ASIC work? My dual 290X had low ASIC scores. At least I was water cooling them. With my 980 ti I have 81.1%. Can I expect decent overclocking on the stock ACX 2 .0 cooler?


best thing to do is try and see, asic is a general rule of thumb on how it will overclock and how it will respond to voltage. but in the grand scheme of everything all the components on the card will affect your overclockabilty. only way to find out is to push it.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> filler lol just wanted to notify you]


Passed heaven with a clock of 1485 and +87mv. Gonna shoot for 1500 now.


----------



## johnd0e

@CoreyL4 you can always mention somebody in your post using the little @ sign in the dashboard thing above the post text box. instead of quoting them haha.


----------



## CoreyL4

@johnd0e omg thank you haha

@michael-ocn 1500 was a no go. black screened for a second and picked right back up where it black screened.


----------



## johnd0e

anytime haha.


----------



## spin5000

Even the Gigabyte G1 (as opposed to the Xtreme) has fantastic cooling/temps and high overclocks; you don't even need to go as far as the Xtreme. I see most Gigabyte G1 980 Tis hitting 1500 - 1530+ MHz and I see/saw most Gigabyte G1 970s hitting 1525 - 1550 Mhz. Each being with no overvolting other than setting them to max voltage presets.

The MSI Gaming (and obviously higher end ones like Lightning, etc.) 970, and possibly 980 Ti, are the only "mainstream" (not including fantastic but rare cards like the Inno3D iChill cards) cards that so consistently (according to reviews and reports) compete with the Giga G1 on all 3 fronts: clock speeds, cooling/temperature, and noise.

I'm disappointed with my current two EVGA 980 Ti SC+ cards and the 1 EVGA 970 SC+ (SKU 3xxx) I had. My dual Gigabyte G1 970s destroyed the EVGA 970 in all categories; heck, my Gigabyte G1s were about the same temp - a tad more - while running SLI than the single EVGA 970 on it's own, and the G1s were running fairly higher clocks too (153x Mhz VS 148x Mhz). I see the same sort of general results with the G1 980 Ti.

The only EVGA cards I see that can compete on a consistent basis with the Gigabyte G1 and MSI Gaming cards are the Classy and maybe the FTW, but if those cards use the same cooler as the SC/SC+ then they're still inferior to the G1 and Gaming regardless of if they're able to match clockspeeds.

I don't know why EVGA is so popular relative to everyone else. I'm guessing they're good at marketing and making their products seem like they're the holy grail relative to other products not to mention 6000 different models of each card ("We got the regular non-reference version - sweet, nice cooler and clocks"..."OMG! You have the SC?!"... "Wait! The SC+ is even better!"..."Screw that! The SSC+ is superior to both!"..."No way! The FTW beats them all!"..."Sorry! The Classified is king!"..."You wish! The Kingpin is the real king!"..."You're all suckers! Only the VR Edition can do VR!"......What the??!!!???!!!!).

Anyways, the EVGA 980 Ti SC+ (as-well as 970) suck compared to Gigabyte and MSI.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> @johnd0e omg thank you haha
> 
> @michael-ocn 1500 was a no go. black screened for a second and picked right back up where it black screened.


Yup, thats how mine is too. I can't really ask for too much more on air. Framerates at 1440p are fantastic with it running at 1470+ mhz.


----------



## Scrimstar

What's the limit OC of a typical Asus Matrix card. 1550/2000?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Even the Gigabyte G1 (as opposed to the Xtreme) has fantastic cooling/temps and high overclocks; you don't even need to go as far as the Xtreme. I see most Gigabyte G1 980 Tis hitting 1500 - 1530+ MHz and I see/saw most Gigabyte G1 970s hitting 1525 - 1550 Mhz. Each being with no overvolting other than setting them to the max stock voltage setting (just slide Afterburner or PrecisionX all the way up, the #s are misleading, it's not actually adding 87 mV).
> 
> The MSI Gaming (and obviously higher end ones like Lightning, etc.) 970, and possibly 980 Ti, are the only "mainstream" (not including fantastic but rare cards like the Inno3D iChill cards) cards that so consistently (according to reviews and reports) can compete with the Giga G1 on all three fronts: clock speeds, cooling/temperature, and noise.
> 
> I'm disappointed with my current two EVGA 980 Ti SC+ cards and the 1 EVGA 970 SC+ (SKU 3xxx) I had. My dual Gigabyte G1 970s destroyed the EVGA 970 in all categories - heck, my Gigabyte G1s were about the same temp - a tad more - while running SLI than the single EVGA 970 on it's own, and the G1s were running fairly higher clocks too (153x Mhz VS 148x Mhz). I see the same sort of general results with the G1 980 Ti.
> 
> The only EVGA cards I see that can compete on a consistent basis with the Gigabyte G1 and MSI Gaming cards are the Classy and maybe the FTW, but if those cards use the same cooler as the SC/SC+ then they're still inferior to the G1 and Gaming regardless of if they're able to match clockspeeds.
> 
> I don't know why EVGA is so popular relative to everyone else. I'm guessing they're good at marketing and making their products seem like they're the holy grail relative to other products not to mention 6000 different models of each card (OMG you have the SC, wait the SC+ is even better, screw that the SSC+ is superior to both, no way the FTW beats them all, sorry the Classy is king, um nope the kingpin is king! [What the??!!!]). I don't know, American companies seem to be the best at this sort of borderline-deceptive marketing + market-flooding tactic, then again, it's the most capitalistic economy ruled by materialism and consumerism. Then there's the "Murican" factor: I know 3 people in real life who buy EVGA simply for the fact that EVGA is American, like.... seriously??? Are you kidding me??? Unless it makes a difference, which it clearly doesn't in this case, then who cares! Anyways, I'm starting to get off topic (I have nothing against the general citizens of the US or any country, I just don't like some forms of marketing and some people's ignorant mindsets which seems to be a little more common in the USA from my 35 years of experience). ANyways, my EVGA 980 Ti SC+ GPUs suck compared to Giga and MSI.


What country are you from? I want to know so i can be careful to not insult you or your countryman. Because if I were to do that, I'd be an ugly american.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Novel!
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Gigabyte G1 (as opposed to the Xtreme) has fantastic cooling/temps and high overclocks; you don't even need to go as far as the Xtreme. I see most Gigabyte G1 980 Tis hitting 1500 - 1530+ MHz and I see/saw most Gigabyte G1 970s hitting 1525 - 1550 Mhz. Each being with no overvolting other than setting them to max voltage presets.
> 
> The MSI Gaming (and obviously higher end ones like Lightning, etc.) 970, and possibly 980 Ti, are the only "mainstream" (not including fantastic but rare cards like the Inno3D iChill cards) cards that so consistently (according to reviews and reports) compete with the Giga G1 on all 3 fronts: clock speeds, cooling/temperature, and noise.
> 
> I'm disappointed with my current two EVGA 980 Ti SC+ cards and the 1 EVGA 970 SC+ (SKU 3xxx) I had. My dual Gigabyte G1 970s destroyed the EVGA 970 in all categories; heck, my Gigabyte G1s were about the same temp - a tad more - while running SLI than the single EVGA 970 on it's own, and the G1s were running fairly higher clocks too (153x Mhz VS 148x Mhz). I see the same sort of general results with the G1 980 Ti.
> 
> The only EVGA cards I see that can compete on a consistent basis with the Gigabyte G1 and MSI Gaming cards are the Classy and maybe the FTW, but if those cards use the same cooler as the SC/SC+ then they're still inferior to the G1 and Gaming regardless of if they're able to match clockspeeds.
> 
> I don't know why EVGA is so popular relative to everyone else. I'm guessing they're good at marketing and making their products seem like they're the holy grail relative to other products not to mention 6000 different models of each card (OMG you have the SC, wait the SC+ is even better, screw that the SSC+ is superior to both, no way the FTW beats them all, sorry the Classy is king, um nope the kingpin is king! [What the??!!!]). I don't know, American companies seem to be the best at this sort of borderline-deceptive marketing + market-flooding tactic, then again, it's the most capitalistic economy ruled by materialism and consumerism. Then there's the "Murican" factor: I know 3 people in real life who buy EVGA simply for the fact that EVGA is American, like.... seriously??? Unless it makes a difference, which it doesn't in this case, then who cares! Anyways, I'm starting to get off topic. I have nothing against the general citizens of the US or any country, I just don't like some forms of marketing and people being blinded by patriotism (patriotism is poison) and unfortunately I notice those a bit more in the US than others from my 35 years of experience.
> 
> Anyways, the EVGA 980 Ti SC+ (as-well as 970) suck compared to Giga and MSI.


to be fair, EVGA has very good customer support. and when compared to other companies it is among the best, if not the best in that area. yes there are better performing cards, the giga extremes are proof of that. but sometimes customer support is the selling point.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> to be fair, EVGA has very good customer support. and when compared to other companies it is among the best, if not the best in that area. yes there are better performing cards, the giga extremes are proof of that. but sometimes customer support is the selling point.


Nevermind the Extreme. The Giga G1 and MSI Gaming blow them away too.

Customer support? It's so rare someone reieves a broken card or one that breaks. We're not talking vehicles here that need constant maintenance and repairs. I've had, or know others who've had, warranty replacements/repairs done with ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI and Sapphire (or was it Diamond?) and all cases were the same: send product away, receive working product. Isn't that all that matters? I'm guessing having a pretty active forum with EVGA staff means it's better than the rest? I don't get it. Warranty/replacement/repairs is fine with almost every brand.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What country are you from? I want to know so i can be careful to not insult you or your countryman. Because if I were to do that, I'd be an ugly american.


Americans are great people and very nice. I've always been treated very respectfully by them and they are very friendly (especially in the smaller towns/suburbs, they were so helpful and nice - above and beyond the norm







). So, like I said, I have absolutely nothing against. Like I said, there's just a style of marketing/business (as-well as blinding patriotism) that I notice there a little more than other countries.

Don't worry about offending my countrymen. I am a person like you. Artificial man-made bull**** borders don't separate me from you. You're a brother/sister of mine; I don't care what the man-made name of the piece of soil you were born on, or reside on, is called.

P.S. Edited my post, I see it was being misunderstood.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Nevermind the Extreme. The Giga G1 and MSI Gaming blow them away too.
> 
> Customer support? It's so rare someone reieves a broken card or one that breaks. We're not talking vehicles here that need constant maintenance and repairs. I've had, or know others who've had, warranty replacements/repairs done with ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI and Sapphire (or was it Diamond?) and all cases were the same: send product away, receive working product. Isn't that all that matters? I'm guessing having a pretty active forum with EVGA staff means it's better than the rest? I don't get it. Warranty/replacement/repairs is fine with almost every brand.


im not going to turn this into a thing. we all have our own point of views. thats what makes being human so great, we all can have our own opinion on things. you have yours, i have mine and others have thiers. lets just leave it that.


----------



## willyum32

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Nevermind the Extreme. The Giga G1 and MSI Gaming blow them away too.
> 
> Customer support? It's so rare someone reieves a broken card or one that breaks. We're not talking vehicles here that need constant maintenance and repairs. I've had, or know others who've had, warranty replacements/repairs done with ASUS, EVGA, Gigabyte, MSI and Sapphire (or was it Diamond?) and all cases were the same: send product away, receive working product. Isn't that all that matters? I'm guessing having a pretty active forum with EVGA staff means it's better than the rest? I don't get it. Warranty/replacement/repairs is fine with almost every brand.


In my personal experience, EVGA is much more responsive and just all around pleasant to deal with. (those guys respond to emails sometime within the day, and they are much more lenient when it comes to accepting RMAs)


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> im not going to turn this into a thing. we all have our own point of views. thats what makes being human so great, we all can have our own opinion on things. you have yours, i have mine and others have thiers. lets just leave it that.


I agree with every word. I don't understand what it is about their customer support that makes it great to the point it makes the purchase, overall, superior to another company's who may have a superior product.

EVGA used to have a lifetime warranty. Now _that_ I understand could've been the reason since most other GPUs would have only been covered for 2 or 3 years. But EVGA dropped their lifetime warranty so they're back to even-stevens on that front (correct me if I'm wrong). Even the EVGA step-up program is barely anything as it's only a 90-day thing from the time of purchase.

I'm trying to see others' point of view in order to understand how EVGA's customer service is so much better that it makes up for (and more) the actual product itself (900 series) being inferior.

This non-understanding of mine combined with my relative disappointment of recent EVGA GPUs (900 series) including 3 I purchased (1 970 and 2 980 Tis) leads to frustration on my part.


----------



## michael-ocn

I think evga maybe hasn't done as well with the 900 series cards as gigabyte, but thats just one generation. Its comes and goes. It's a good company, lets see what they do for the 1000 cards.

Scratch that, i would say that gigabyte has done very well with the g1 and extreme this time around. Evga's got a lot of good offerings too, but the extreme is the pick of the litter this time around. That takes nothing away from evga, just gives kudos to gigabyte.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> I agree with every word you say but I just don't understand why/how they're better? Maybe the people are nicer to speak with? I just don't understand what is so great about their customer support that makes the purchase, overall, superior to another company's who may have a superior actual product.


from my personal experience EVGA was quick to help out on a weekend with getting me a new motherboard bios chip that was ruined due to a screwed up windows install. no questions asked, they just sent out a new chip same day for free and paid for all shipping and handling. they are also most definetly very polite and easy to talk with.

others have stated that EVGA has the best RMA service in which all they really require is that the card have the original heatsink mounted and the original bios flashed. doesnt matter what happened to the card theyll replace it. the same cannot be said for other companies. however this is just what i read on the forums/internet, i have not experienced this myself.


----------



## barsh90

Time to unload my 2 980 TIs on ebay before they drop even more!!


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barsh90*
> 
> Time to unload my 2 980 TIs on ebay before they drop even more!!


I think now is the worst moment - everyone is doing panic sale so there's huge supply and prices take nose dive. I'm waiting for benchmarks since 1070 might not be so great with 1440p or higher due to lower bandwidth.


----------



## DunePilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Even the Gigabyte G1 (as opposed to the Xtreme) has fantastic cooling/temps and high overclocks; you don't even need to go as far as the Xtreme. I see most Gigabyte G1 980 Tis hitting 1500 - 1530+ MHz and I see/saw most Gigabyte G1 970s hitting 1525 - 1550 Mhz. Each being with no overvolting other than setting them to max voltage presets.
> 
> The MSI Gaming (and obviously higher end ones like Lightning, etc.) 970, and possibly 980 Ti, are the only "mainstream" (not including fantastic but rare cards like the Inno3D iChill cards) cards that so consistently (according to reviews and reports) compete with the Giga G1 on all 3 fronts: clock speeds, cooling/temperature, and noise.
> 
> I'm disappointed with my current two EVGA 980 Ti SC+ cards and the 1 EVGA 970 SC+ (SKU 3xxx) I had. My dual Gigabyte G1 970s destroyed the EVGA 970 in all categories; heck, my Gigabyte G1s were about the same temp - a tad more - while running SLI than the single EVGA 970 on it's own, and the G1s were running fairly higher clocks too (153x Mhz VS 148x Mhz). I see the same sort of general results with the G1 980 Ti.
> 
> The only EVGA cards I see that can compete on a consistent basis with the Gigabyte G1 and MSI Gaming cards are the Classy and maybe the FTW, but if those cards use the same cooler as the SC/SC+ then they're still inferior to the G1 and Gaming regardless of if they're able to match clockspeeds.
> 
> I don't know why EVGA is so popular relative to everyone else. I'm guessing they're good at marketing and making their products seem like they're the holy grail relative to other products not to mention 6000 different models of each card ("We got the regular non-reference version - sweet, nice cooler and clocks"..."OMG! You have the SC?!"... "Wait! The SC+ is even better!"..."Screw that! The SSC+ is superior to both!"..."No way! The FTW beats them all!"..."Sorry! The Classified is king!"..."You wish! The Kingpin is the real king!"..."You're all suckers! Only the VR Edition can do VR!"......What the??!!!???!!!!).
> 
> Anyways, the EVGA 980 Ti SC+ (as-well as 970) suck compared to Gigabyte and MSI.


EVGA is good because they've been reliable and have good customer service. I've used EVGA cards from the time of having 6800 Ultras. I have to say though you can't beat the Gigabyte cards here, they are killing it and are probably going to earn my business again when I upgrade to the new Pascal cards. For $600-680 you basically get what EVGA is trying to charge $950-1100 for with their kingpin card. Thats a nice card if you want to LN2 or something but not worth the ASIC premium they are trying to charge. My 980Ti G1 gets 1571 on the core on stock BIOS, I've been extremely impressed with Gigabytes gauntlet sorting.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> I think now is the worst moment - everyone is doing panic sale so there's huge supply and prices take nose dive. I'm waiting for benchmarks since 1070 might not be so great with 1440p or higher due to lower bandwidth.


I'm holding out hope for Polaris, AMD have always been better at high res. Something just felt really odd about those performance benchmarks on the nVidia presentation to me.


----------



## superkyle1721

EVGA = cross ship RMA while most all will not maybe MSI? But giga doesn't and to some the slight performance decrease is worth being assured they will not go 4-6 weeks waiting for an RMA if necessary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> I think now is the worst moment - everyone is doing panic sale so there's huge supply and prices take nose dive. I'm waiting for benchmarks since 1070 might not be so great with 1440p or higher due to lower bandwidth.


I agree, selling right now will only cause you to lose more money. Nvidia admitted the 1080 is 25% faster than the 980ti so that's what I'm expecting in benchmarks. I'd wait and let the market stabilize a bit.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Novel!
> 
> 
> 
> Even the Gigabyte G1 (as opposed to the Xtreme) has fantastic cooling/temps and high overclocks; you don't even need to go as far as the Xtreme. I see most Gigabyte G1 980 Tis hitting 1500 - 1530+ MHz and I see/saw most Gigabyte G1 970s hitting 1525 - 1550 Mhz. Each being with no overvolting other than setting them to max voltage presets.
> 
> The MSI Gaming (and obviously higher end ones like Lightning, etc.) 970, and possibly 980 Ti, are the only "mainstream" (not including fantastic but rare cards like the Inno3D iChill cards) cards that so consistently (according to reviews and reports) compete with the Giga G1 on all 3 fronts: clock speeds, cooling/temperature, and noise.
> 
> I'm disappointed with my current two EVGA 980 Ti SC+ cards and the 1 EVGA 970 SC+ (SKU 3xxx) I had. My dual Gigabyte G1 970s destroyed the EVGA 970 in all categories; heck, my Gigabyte G1s were about the same temp - a tad more - while running SLI than the single EVGA 970 on it's own, and the G1s were running fairly higher clocks too (153x Mhz VS 148x Mhz). I see the same sort of general results with the G1 980 Ti.
> 
> The only EVGA cards I see that can compete on a consistent basis with the Gigabyte G1 and MSI Gaming cards are the Classy and maybe the FTW, but if those cards use the same cooler as the SC/SC+ then they're still inferior to the G1 and Gaming regardless of if they're able to match clockspeeds.
> 
> I don't know why EVGA is so popular relative to everyone else. I'm guessing they're good at marketing and making their products seem like they're the holy grail relative to other products not to mention 6000 different models of each card (OMG you have the SC, wait the SC+ is even better, screw that the SSC+ is superior to both, no way the FTW beats them all, sorry the Classy is king, um nope the kingpin is king! [What the??!!!]). I don't know, American companies seem to be the best at this sort of borderline-deceptive marketing + market-flooding tactic, then again, it's the most capitalistic economy ruled by materialism and consumerism. Then there's the "Murican" factor: I know 3 people in real life who buy EVGA simply for the fact that EVGA is American, like.... seriously??? Unless it makes a difference, which it doesn't in this case, then who cares! Anyways, I'm starting to get off topic. I have nothing against the general citizens of the US or any country, I just don't like some forms of marketing and people being blinded by patriotism (patriotism is poison) and unfortunately I notice those a bit more in the US than others from my 35 years of experience.
> 
> Anyways, the EVGA 980 Ti SC+ (as-well as 970) suck compared to Giga and MSI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to be fair, EVGA has very good customer support. and when compared to other companies it is among the best, if not the best in that area. yes there are better performing cards, the giga extremes are proof of that. but sometimes customer support is the selling point.
Click to expand...

THIS ^^^^ +R







...
I also was an Evga guy since the 6800 days ... Anyone remember the 7900GT debacle? I got a personal email from VP of marketing (can't remember his name?) saying he would cross-ship an upgrade to the 7900GTO NO Charge! Evga was also the 1st company to allow warranty transfers, this really bolstered their business and to this day makes Evga the most popular cards on ebay's used market generally getting a higher price. Built in "piece of mind" when purchasing slightly used, where some companies were requiring you to register your new purchase to even get the std warranty beyond 1 year (not sure if that is still going on today?).

Where Evga started to go sideways for me was with the KingPin ASIC premium dollar scheme and a half dozen different models for the same general card ... As a knowledgeable system builder doing his homework I finally jumped ship to the G1 for the 980Ti class and can't say I regretted it one bit. "Simplified" it is an overall superior card for the money even w/regards to the silicon lottery. My "10" series purchase will be with Gigabyte








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> P.S. Edited my post, I see it was being misunderstood.


Made sense to me ... I get where you are coming from, but currently, for me it's Asus and their Rog Swift monitor crap









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michaelius*
> 
> I think now is the worst moment - everyone is doing panic sale so there's huge supply and prices take nose dive. I'm waiting for benchmarks since 1070 might not be so great with 1440p or higher due to lower bandwidth.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, selling right now will only cause you to lose more money. Nvidia admitted the 1080 is 25% faster than the 980ti so that's what I'm expecting in benchmarks. I'd wait and let the market stabilize a bit.
Click to expand...

I agree to ... but if I knew the specs of the 1080 just two weeks ago, were going to be this promising, I would have sold my above average G1 for $580-$600 easily. Now the panic sales are on ... a guy on our local Craigs List was selling his lightly used "reference" 980's (not Ti) for $300ea this am ... I saw an Evga ACX2.0 980Ti sell for $400 and a couple of "Classifieds" sell @$450 on ebay yesterday ... Here on OCN Vega is trying to unload an average clocking MSI Lighting for $550, good luck with that, like me, bet he wishes he new the 1080 stats earlier as well









If I could get $500 for my card locally (no fees), I'd probably still sell, but it's such a great match right now for my high refresh 1440p monitors and a DX11 backlog, I think I will wait for monitor tech (high refresh 4K) & DX12 (preferably Vulkan) to get sorted out to catch up to the 1080 DP1.42 specs to fully take advantage of Pascal


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> THIS ^^^^ +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> I also was an Evga guy since the 6800 days ... Anyone remember the 7900GT debacle? I got a personal email from VP of marketing (can't remember his name?) saying he would cross-ship an upgrade to the 7900GTO NO Charge! Evga was also the 1st company to allow warranty transfers, this really bolstered their business and to this day makes Evga the most popular cards on ebay's used market generally getting a higher price. Built in "piece of mind" when purchasing slightly used, where some companies were requiring you to register your new purchase to even get the std warranty beyond 1 year (not sure if that is still going on today?).
> 
> Where Evga started to go sideways for me was with the KingPin ASIC premium dollar scheme and a half dozen different models for the same general card ... As a knowledgeable system builder doing his homework I finally jumped ship to the G1 for the 980Ti class and can't say I regretted it one bit. "Simplified" it is an overall superior card for the money even w/regards to the silicon lottery. My "10" series purchase will be with Gigabyte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made sense to me ... I get where you are coming from, but currently, for me it's Asus and their Rog Swift monitor crap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree to ... but if I knew the specs of the 1080 just two weeks ago, were going to be this promising, I would have sold my above average G1 for $580-$600 easily. Now the panic sales are on ... a guy on our local Craigs List was selling his lightly used "reference" 980's (not Ti) for $300ea this am ... I saw an Evga ACX2.0 980Ti sell for $400 and a couple of "Classifieds" sell @$450 on ebay yesterday ... Here on OCN Vega is trying to unload an average clocking MSI Lighting for $550, good luck with that, like me, bet he wishes he new the 1080 stats earlier as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I could get $500 for my card locally (no fees), I'd probably still sell, but it's such a great match right now for my high refresh 1440p monitors and a DX11 backlog, I think I will wait for monitor tech (high refresh 4K) & DX12 (preferably Vulkan) to get sorted out to catch up to the 1080 DP1.42 specs to fully take advantage of Pascal


The panic fire sales are definitely brutal. Worst case scenario I'll just gift my 980ti to a friend and get a 1080 on sale, unless benchmarks convince me to hold off and wait for the 1080ti


----------



## johnd0e

im enjoying these panic sales. more "cheap" cards for me to buy


----------



## paskowitz

True story, I asked EVGA where to get a 980 Ti Classy bios and they told me to go come here. They can't be that bad.


----------



## VeerK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> im enjoying these panic sales. more "cheap" cards for me to buy


I was running 780 SLI when the prices tanked for the second 780. I've seen some 980tis go for $300 and it's taking a lot of strength not to go 980ti SLI with my Predator X34


----------



## looniam

starting bid @$405 for a 80% ASIC eVGA FTW card:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/182121183624?_trksid=p2045573.m570.l5999&_trkparms=gh1g%3DI182121183624.N36.S1.R1.TR1

i was ready to bid when i knew i really can't afford it right now.









just saying . .


----------



## t1337dude

Funny - I was going to sell my 980 Ti before the info-bomb dropped on the new cards. Got offered $550 a week ago and turned it down because I wanted more.

But the panic sales are crazy. I'm under the impression that a bunch of people think that the 1080's are launching at a $600 price point.

Now I'm thinking about picking up another to SLI 980 Ti for $350 and laughing at the people who spent $700 on a card that's only a chunk faster. Besides, there's not going to be anything demanding more than a 980 Ti (for 1440P and under) until the 1080 Ti comes out, if even then.


----------



## Rickles

I'll be skipping pascal if the 1080 is that close, AMD might entice me just to try something new.


----------



## CoreyL4

How are these cards on mem overclock? Fried a 970 with 8000mhz. Keeping mine ftw card at 7500 for now. Was thinking of upping it to 7700-7750.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> How are these cards on mem overclock? Fried a 970 with 8000mhz. Keeping mine ftw card at 7500 for now. Was thinking of upping it to 7700-7750.


depends on the card. just work your way into it. easiest way to ruin something is by jumping crazy amounts of MHz at a time. rule of thumb is increase by +50 till you artifact then back off by -10 increments till your not artifacting anymore.


----------



## OverSightX

I wish someone would "panic sale" me another hydro copper. Can't find a second anywhere lol. At least for a decent price.


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OverSightX*
> 
> I wish someone would "panic sale" me another hydro copper. Can't find a second anywhere lol. At least for a decent price.


Check your PM.


----------



## superkyle1721

Just got offered $600 for one of my waterforce GPUs out of the blue. Was talking with a guy about thinking about upgrading and he made an offer. Honestly it's a great offer but I'm just not quite sure it's worth losing my sli to be forced to sell both cards and buy two 1080s plus there isn't any word on when the new giga waterforce 1080 cards will launch and I have been so impressed by these cards it will be my next buy. What do you guys think I should do?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenBlank

I am just hoping to find someone wanting to sell their 980ti with a heatkiller IV XL block on it so I can SLI my cards.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just got offered $600 for one of my waterforce GPUs out of the blue. Was talking with a guy about thinking about upgrading and he made an offer. Honestly it's a great offer but I'm just not quite sure it's worth losing my sli to be forced to sell both cards and buy two 1080s plus there isn't any word on when the new giga waterforce 1080 cards will launch and I have been so impressed by these cards it will be my next buy. What do you guys think I should do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tough choice with a decent offer on the table, the longer you wait, the less you get for the 980 Ti's.
You could hang on to them for now, and continue enjoying them for a while.
Imo it isn't really worth upgrading until "Big Pascal" is released.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> ...I've seen some 980tis go for $300...


Where?


----------



## navjack27

i know these are like... rumored 3dmark results for the new cards http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/11233797/3dm11/10877835/3dm11/11061015 but... i don't see the fuss AT ALL


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'm holding out hope for Polaris, AMD have always been better at high res. Something just felt really odd about those performance benchmarks on the nVidia presentation to me.


It will be just like last time. nVidia release, AMD raises the bar, nVidia releases the Ti. No way in hell am I buying a video card in the next eight months until the dust settles. But you have to admit that the bar has been set very high right from the get go. 2.1 ghz on air, but with that being said that is not your run of the mill cooler either. It's a massive chunk of copper with evaporative cooling. No way nvidia would put a binned card up there that absolutely none of the reviewers will be able to replicate. That would be corporate suicide. I think we'll even see higher overclocks than 2.1 ghz. Needless to say team Red is going to have to let all the dogs out and they will, to match the 1080. But, as soon as they do, Ti will show up on the end of the 1080s. Seems I remember this happening not so long ago. Funny think is, we're gonna be bottle necked by the cable going from the graphics card to the monitor. I'm playing crysis 3 maxed out at 2560x1440 on a 4k, 31 in monitor. The DP connection is why. We need a 4k 120hz cable.


----------



## Desolutional

To be fair, I detest SLI and CF with a vengeance, but if I can nab a decent Ti for £300, I might just face my worst fears. The only problem I have is the extra heat gen. and power consumption with two cards. Anything over £300 is over the 1070 price so I wouldn't bother.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> Needless to say team Red is going to have to let all the dogs out and they will, to match the 1080. But, as soon as they do, Ti will show up on the end of the 1080s.


It is going to be a long time till AMD surpasses the 1080. Nvidia will have a great 6-8 months selling the 1070/80 with AMD having no plans to challenge them on the high-end. I don't even expect Polaris 10 will beat the Fury X.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just got offered $600 for one of my waterforce GPUs out of the blue. Was talking with a guy about thinking about upgrading and he made an offer. Honestly it's a great offer but I'm just not quite sure it's worth losing my sli to be forced to sell both cards and buy two 1080s plus there isn't any word on when the new giga waterforce 1080 cards will launch and I have been so impressed by these cards it will be my next buy. What do you guys think I should do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Tough choice with a decent offer on the table, the longer you wait, the less you get for the 980 Ti's.
> You could hang on to them for now, and continue enjoying them for a while.
> Imo it isn't really worth upgrading until "Big Pascal" is released.
Click to expand...

I don't/ didn't plan on upgrading until the big die. I don't think the 1080 is worth it IMO but $600 is more than I'll get any other time so yeah tough choice.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't/ didn't plan on upgrading until the big die. I don't think the 1080 is worth it IMO but $600 is more than I'll get any other time so yeah tough choice.


I'll throw in my two cents: I think you should sell one of them for 600. If you can suffer through with not quite as high settings while gaming for however long until big Pascal comes. You might be lucky to get a little more than the offer for one selling both whenever the new ones drop. A single 980ti is no slouch anyway.

Whenever the next card drops that you want, you'll already have 600 towards it. Sell your second one, at that time and that's one of the new cards paid in full upfront.

Of course, this all hinges on you being okay with a single 980ti in the meantime.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't/ didn't plan on upgrading until the big die. I don't think the 1080 is worth it IMO but $600 is more than I'll get any other time so yeah tough choice.


I'd assume big Pascal should hit in 9 - 12 months. That's a long time to run 4k on a single 980 ti.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just got offered $600 for one of my waterforce GPUs out of the blue. Was talking with a guy about thinking about upgrading and he made an offer. Honestly it's a great offer but I'm just not quite sure it's worth losing my sli to be forced to sell both cards and buy two 1080s plus there isn't any word on when the new giga waterforce 1080 cards will launch and I have been so impressed by these cards it will be my next buy. What do you guys think I should do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Tough choice with a decent offer on the table, the longer you wait, the less you get for the 980 Ti's.
> You could hang on to them for now, and continue enjoying them for a while.
> Imo it isn't really worth upgrading until "Big Pascal" is released.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't/ didn't plan on upgrading until the big die. I don't think the 1080 is worth it IMO but $600 is more than I'll get any other time so yeah tough choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll throw in my two cents: I think you should sell one of them for 600. If you can suffer through with not quite as high settings while gaming for however long until big Pascal comes. You might be lucky to get a little more than the offer for one selling both whenever the new ones drop. A single 980ti is no slouch anyway.
> 
> Whenever the next card drops that you want, you'll already have 600 towards it. Sell your second one, at that time and that's one of the new cards paid in full upfront.
> 
> Of course, this all hinges on you being okay with a single 980ti in the meantime.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

That is a tough choice ... if you weren't running that big screen 4K, I'd say no brainer sell! But if your happy with your present performance I'd wait for Big Pascal. That's what I'm going to do, while also waiting for monitor tech to catch up to DP1.42, I figure this will be no less than a year out


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just got offered $600 for one of my waterforce GPUs out of the blue. Was talking with a guy about thinking about upgrading and he made an offer. Honestly it's a great offer but I'm just not quite sure it's worth losing my sli to be forced to sell both cards and buy two 1080s plus there isn't any word on when the new giga waterforce 1080 cards will launch and I have been so impressed by these cards it will be my next buy. What do you guys think I should do?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Tough choice with a decent offer on the table, the longer you wait, the less you get for the 980 Ti's.
> You could hang on to them for now, and continue enjoying them for a while.
> Imo it isn't really worth upgrading until "Big Pascal" is released.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I don't/ didn't plan on upgrading until the big die. I don't think the 1080 is worth it IMO but $600 is more than I'll get any other time so yeah tough choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll throw in my two cents: I think you should sell one of them for 600. If you can suffer through with not quite as high settings while gaming for however long until big Pascal comes. You might be lucky to get a little more than the offer for one selling both whenever the new ones drop. A single 980ti is no slouch anyway.
> 
> Whenever the next card drops that you want, you'll already have 600 towards it. Sell your second one, at that time and that's one of the new cards paid in full upfront.
> 
> Of course, this all hinges on you being okay with a single 980ti in the meantime.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is a tough choice ... if you weren't running that big screen 4K, I'd say no brainer sell! But if your happy with your present performance I'd wait for Big Pascal. That's what I'm going to do, while also waiting for monitor tech to catch up to DP1.42, I figure this will be no less than a year out
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm more than happy with what I have and never thought twice about selling until TI launches but with an offer in hand I very well might take the performance hit and just run 1080p for a year until the card I want launches. Or take the money and build a custom loop cooling for the single GPU and CPU. All sounds great but I am happy so in the end I'll prob just keep what I have.


----------



## brazilianloser

Going on eBay and seeing everyone trying to sell their 980Ti for 500+








I am not even going to try to sell mine... just going to push it into the wife's pc assuming I end up picking up a 1080...


----------



## navjack27

wait for 1080 ti like 6 months after it comes out


----------



## FullForceUF

I'm working on overclocking my EVGA 980 Ti Hyrbid and wondering why my TDP is so high. Can anyone shed some insight on this?

Here are some screenshots of what I'm working with.

ASIC: 79.6%





Factory settings.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FullForceUF*
> 
> I'm working on overclocking my EVGA 980 Ti Hyrbid and wondering why my TDP is so high. Can anyone shed some insight on this?
> 
> Here are some screenshots of what I'm working with.
> 
> ASIC: 79.6%


100%+ TDP depending on the card is not uncommon. That is why the first thing suggested when overclocking is to maximize the power limit in OCing software. If this is still not enough to ensure the card is not reaching power throttle then altering the bios will certainly fix it and allow you to get the most out of your card.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 100%+ TDP depending on the card is not uncommon. That is why the first thing suggested when overclocking is to maximize the power limit in OCing software. If this is still not enough to ensure the card is not reaching power throttle then altering the bios will certainly fix it and allow you to get the most out of your card.


Even when his overclock was only at 1421 on water?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> 100%+ TDP depending on the card is not uncommon. That is why the first thing suggested when overclocking is to maximize the power limit in OCing software. If this is still not enough to ensure the card is not reaching power throttle then altering the bios will certainly fix it and allow you to get the most out of your card.
> 
> 
> 
> Even when his overclock was only at 1421 on water?
Click to expand...

They hybrid is nothing more than a reference pcb with a water cooler slapped to the core. I had a reference 980ti first and under stock settings would push 98-99% TDP. A mild overclock and it would each power limit throttle. It was absolutely terrible with temps so I ended up selling it. Temps are obviously not an issue for him with under water on the core but unless I'm mistaken it still uses reference level power limits in the bios.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> They hybrid is nothing more than a reference pcb with a water cooler slapped to the core. I had a reference 980ti first and under stock settings would push 98-99% TDP. A mild overclock and it would each power limit throttle. It was absolutely terrible with temps so I ended up selling it. Temps are obviously not an issue for him with under water on the core but unless I'm mistaken it still uses reference level power limits in the bios.


Yeah that makes sense. That is actually the conclusion he came up with tonight lol.


----------



## Agent-A01

Anyone able to sell me a reference ti/titan x waterblock?


----------



## Dissolution187

Can someone direct me to the modified bios for the EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified edition?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Can someone direct me to the modified bios for the EVGA GTX 980 Ti Classified edition?


Go over to the kingpin/classified owners thread. The OC bios is on the first page. unless youd like a different bios.


----------



## Frestoinc

ok need your comments whether the result below is considered acceptable for a watercooled gpu on a stock bios.

Firestrike - graphic score 21343 @ 1534/2001
Firestrike Extreme - graphic score 9354 @ 1463/3856
Firestrike Ultra - graphic score 4961 @ 1519/3856


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> ok need your comments whether the result below is considered acceptable for a watercooled gpu on a stock bios.
> 
> Firestrike - graphic score 21343 @ 1534/2001
> Firestrike Extreme - graphic score 9354 @ 1463/3856
> Firestrike Ultra - graphic score 4961 @ 1519/3856


looks good and consistent


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> ok need your comments whether the result below is considered acceptable for a watercooled gpu on a stock bios.
> 
> Firestrike - graphic score 21343 @ 1534/2001
> Firestrike Extreme - graphic score 9354 @ 1463/3856
> Firestrike Ultra - graphic score 4961 @ 1519/3856


I haven't run the ultra test, but the others are in the ballpark. What happened to the core clock speed for Firestrike Extreme? Maybe you chose to run it at a lower speed or was it unstable?

Some stock bios graphics scores for comparison. I always put the cpu and gpu in hi power mode for these tests.

firestrike extreme <--- these scores were done with nvidia driver setup for 'quality' over 'performance'
9831 with 1481/3856
9908 with 1493/3856

firestrike
20873 1467/3856 <--- not sure about this one?
21476 1493/3930 <--- this score was probably done with the nvidia driver setup for 'performance' over 'quality'


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I haven't run the ultra test, but the others are in the ballpark. What happened to the core clock speed for Firestrike Extreme? Maybe you chose to run it at a lower speed or was it unstable?
> 
> Some stock bios graphics scores for comparison. I always put the cpu and gpu in hi power mode for these tests.
> 
> firestrike extreme <--- these scores were done with nvidia driver setup for 'quality' over 'performance'
> 9831 with 1481/3856
> 9908 with 1493/3856
> 
> firestrike
> 20873 1467/3856 <--- not sure about this one?
> 21476 1493/3930 <--- this score was probably done with the nvidia driver setup for 'performance' over 'quality'


Firestrike - graphic score 21343 @ 1534/2001 -> stable on witcher 3 and gta 5 but crashes on dota 2. I been using this setting for 3 days and dota 2 crashes like 4 times. no crashes on witcher 3 and gta 5. can you believe that?









so i set it lower and run these:
Firestrike Extreme - graphic score 9354 @ 1463/3856
Firestrike Ultra - graphic score 4961 @ 1519/3856 -> stable for all games, below tdp 110 but hit tdp 110 when running firestrike.

i believe i can still push my card more but the crashes in dota 2 makes me uncertain.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I haven't run the ultra test, but the others are in the ballpark. What happened to the core clock speed for Firestrike Extreme? Maybe you chose to run it at a lower speed or was it unstable?
> 
> Some stock bios graphics scores for comparison. I always put the cpu and gpu in hi power mode for these tests.
> 
> firestrike extreme <--- these scores were done with nvidia driver setup for 'quality' over 'performance'
> 9831 with 1481/3856
> 9908 with 1493/3856
> 
> firestrike
> 20873 1467/3856 <--- not sure about this one?
> 21476 1493/3930 <--- this score was probably done with the nvidia driver setup for 'performance' over 'quality'
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike - graphic score 21343 @ 1534/2001 -> stable on witcher 3 and gta 5 but crashes on dota 2. I been using this setting for 3 days and dota 2 crashes like 4 times. no crashes on witcher 3 and gta 5. can you believe that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i set it lower and run these:
> Firestrike Extreme - graphic score 9354 @ 1463/3856
> Firestrike Ultra - graphic score 4961 @ 1519/3856 -> stable for all games, below tdp 110 but hit tdp 110 when running firestrike.
> 
> i believe i can still push my card more but the crashes in dota 2 makes me uncertain.
Click to expand...

Any adjustments on the voltage slider?


----------



## evosamurai

Can anyone help me with something?? I have a gtx 980ti hybrid, and would like to SLI with the same card but without the cooler, what card did evga use to put the cooler on??


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Any adjustments on the voltage slider?


+20mV for firestrike , 0mV for extreme and ultra.

correct me if im wrong but you'll hit tdp faster by increasing core voltage right?


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> Can anyone help me with something?? I have a gtx 980ti hybrid, and would like to SLI with the same card but without the cooler, what card did evga use to put the cooler on??


any reason why you don't want the cooler to be on it?


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> any reason why you don't want the cooler to be on it?


maybe to save a few bucks, or I can add it to my loop sometime


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> maybe to save a few bucks, or I can add it to my loop sometime


so your existing hybrid will be running on water and you plan to purchase another hybrid but you'll remove the cooler and run it on air


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> Can anyone help me with something?? I have a gtx 980ti hybrid, and would like to SLI with the same card but without the cooler, what card did evga use to put the cooler on??


since the hybrid cooler fits on any reference card; i'd suggest any reference blower/cooler that fits on a reference board will fit.

or to answer your question directly - a reference card.


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> so your existing hybrid will be running on water and you plan to purchase another hybrid but you'll remove the cooler and run it on air


id like to get a card with similar specs to sli, eventually i would take the cooler off the one i currently have and add the cards to my loop, I already have a lot of tubes in the computer, im trying to consolidate


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *evosamurai*
> 
> id like to get a card with similar specs to sli, eventually i would take the cooler off the one i currently have and add the cards to my loop, I already have a lot of tubes in the computer, im trying to consolidate


i see. then as looniam said the sc or acx will do...


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Any adjustments on the voltage slider?
> 
> 
> 
> +20mV for firestrike , 0mV for extreme and ultra.
> 
> correct me if im wrong but you'll hit tdp faster by increasing core voltage right?
Click to expand...

Yes you will increase the power used by the card by increasing voltage but simply put the slider to the max for power limit. You very well might have enough head room on the stock bios for power limit to not be a concern for you. Run some test with GPUz open and see if power limit throttle occurs. If not then you are good to go. If so then you can look into custom bios or simply lowering the voltage.


----------



## evosamurai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> i see. then as looniam said the sc or acx will do...


im looking at the SC+ Gaming ACX 2.0. when in sli that card would match my hybrid right? I see the texture fill rate is a little lower, is that an issue?


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yes you will increase the power used by the card by increasing voltage but simply put the slider to the max for power limit. You very well might have enough head room on the stock bios for power limit to not be a concern for you. Run some test with GPUz open and see if power limit throttle occurs. If not then you are good to go. If so then you can look into custom bios or simply lowering the voltage.


yup i'd monitored gpuz and af yesterday.
during firestrike extreme i believe it throttled but not much.

I think that is the reason why the clock reading is different in extreme and ultra even though running at the same setting in afterburner.

Firestrike Extreme - 1463/3856
Firestrike Ultra - 1519/3856


----------



## FXformat

New EVGA 980Ti are going for 499 at micro center, 474 after rebates...that's crazy...

I am looking for a 980 Ti Hydro Copper, if anyone has one they want to Panic sell let me know..or im gonna go pick up that new Ti from micro center and slap the block on..


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> +20mV for firestrike , 0mV for extreme and ultra.
> 
> correct me if im wrong but you'll hit tdp faster by increasing core voltage right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> yup i'd monitored gpuz and af yesterday.
> during firestrike extreme i believe it throttled but not much.
> 
> I think that is the reason why the clock reading is different in extreme and ultra even though running at the same setting in afterburner.
> 
> Firestrike Extreme - 1463/3856
> Firestrike Ultra - 1519/3856


Here's an ultra run (sooo chunky sooo not 4k ready)
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11970955
graphics: 4905 1481/3856

Being able to run 1500+ with no extra voltage is pretty good! But dropping from 1519 to 1463 is actually quite a lot of throttling? With afterburner, you should be able to tell if it's due to exceeding the power limit or a voltage limit.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Here's an ultra run (sooo chunky sooo not 4k ready)
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11970955
> graphics: 4905 1481/3856
> 
> Being able to run 1500+ with no extra voltage is pretty good! But dropping from 1519 to 1463 is actually quite a lot of throttling? With afterburner, you should be able to tell if it's due to exceeding the power limit or a voltage limit.


alright ill run again and post af and gpuz screenshot here.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeerK*
> 
> I agree, selling right now will only cause you to lose more money. Nvidia admitted the 1080 is 25% faster than the 980ti so that's what I'm expecting in benchmarks. I'd wait and let the market stabilize a bit.


If it's only 25% more who care but there are videos on the net that show 110% increase.
I really don't know who believe.

Can't wait for real benchmarks.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> If it's only 25% more who care but there are videos on the net that show 110% increase.
> I really don't know who believe.
> 
> Can't wait for real benchmarks.


Those videos (in fact they are the same video) are fake.


----------



## Frestoinc

alright guys this is the screenshot when running firestrike ultra.

i've reach the power limit on graphic test 1 and because of this it throttles right?


----------



## Frestoinc

ok so i flash Sheyster bios and raise the power limit to 115 and below is the result. will crash if i set core clock to +200.

Do you think i should push more?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> ok so i flash Sheyster bios and raise the power limit to 115 and below is the result. will crash if i set core clock to +200.
> 
> Do you think i should push more?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


if i am reading that right and you're @ 1.18v, you have plenty of room to play with so give that a bump to 1.2 and go from there. you dump 1.27 no problem but you will likely find a sweet spot ~1.23 but the less the better; sandbagging a little voltage _may help_ when you OC core and vram.


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if i am reading that right and you're @ 1.18v, you have plenty of room to play with so give that a bump to 1.2 and go from there. you dump 1.27 no problem but you will likely find a sweet spot ~1.23 but the less the better; sandbagging a little voltage _may help_ when you OC core and vram.


yup,1.18v. ok so let say i bump to ~1.23, roughly how much core clock can i add to?

sorry i rarely mess with voltages.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> yup,1.18v. ok so let say i bump to ~1.23, roughly how much core clock can i add to?
> 
> sorry i rarely mess with voltages.


just don't jump up to 1.23 ease your way up there. if you're using the stock bios, you find yourself hitting a power limit before. (i think i already saw 106% in your gpu-z)

_voltage goes in steps of 6mv_ but you may not see it move until you increase to 12mv or 18mv. boost is in _increments of 13mhz for core speed_.

say you crash. bump voltage 6mv and try again. if successful give the core ~26mhz and try that. if that works try 13mhz more. if crash try 6mv more.

if you hit the power limit, think about modding the bios to increase it.

wash rinse repeat.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frestoinc*
> 
> ok so i flash Sheyster bios and raise the power limit to 115 and below is the result. will crash if i set core clock to +200.
> 
> Do you think i should push more?


Nice, 1523 at 1.187v







I wish my card could do that


----------



## johnd0e

@johnd0e
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Nice, 1523 at 1.187v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish my card could do that


have you tried going that low?

heres my SLI running [email protected]



however, classies seem to like lower voltage on air/water. from what i can tell at least.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @johnd0e
> have you tried going that low?
> 
> heres my SLI running [email protected]
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> classies seem to like low voltage on air/water.


I haven't tried lowering the voltage, but the first thing i try is to up clocks without increasing voltage. I'd much rather overclock than overvolt







But no soup for me. With 0mv offset, i get 1.187v, and i'm greeted with driver/card crashes at 1463. It can run for a long time at 1463 and 1.187, but it's not fully stable. Bump it up to 1.21 and it's stable, bump it up to 1.23 and its stable at 1481. I didn't win the lottery


----------



## CoreyL4

Is it worth getting a custom bios to potentially get into the 1500s for these?


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just don't jump up to 1.23 ease your way up there. if you're using the stock bios, you find yourself hitting a power limit before. (i think i already saw 106% in your gpu-z)
> 
> _voltage goes in steps of 6mv_ but you may not see it move until you increase to 12mv or 18mv. boost is in _increments of 13mhz for core speed_.
> 
> say you crash. bump voltage 6mv and try again. if successful give the core ~26mhz and try that. if that works try 13mhz more. if crash try 6mv more.
> 
> if you hit the power limit, think about modding the bios to increase it.
> 
> wash rinse repeat.


im currently using Sheyster power table, so can increase power limit to 121 instead of 110. All the test after flashing bios doesn't hit 100 iirc.

Ok i'll try and adjust the voltage slowly.


----------



## Scrimstar

What's a fair price for New w/o box MSI Lightning or Asus Matrix?


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> What's a fair price for New w/o box MSI Lightning or Asus Matrix?


At this point I wouldn't pay anything about 450 for any 980ti cards. But then again, I am always looking for deals on the cheap.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrimstar*
> 
> What's a fair price for New w/o box MSI Lightning or Asus Matrix?


450, or offer 400 if you can...show them the link to Microcenter with brand new 980Ti for 474


----------



## tapani

Hi everyone,
I'm newly registered to the forum, but have been reading quite a lot... Finally I decided to flash the bios of my inno3D 980 ti x3 Airboss to get rid of the power limit of only 107%. Everything went as expected (I extracted the stock bios, downloaded the maxair, compared the values and changed the power table in the stock bios), but when I rebooted my system I got (after a few minutes) a bluescreen telling me "system_thread_exception_not_handled nvlddmkm.sys" which refers to the graphics driver. I can't acced my gpu in device manager, it tells me I have to install a driver first. Unfortunately the bluescreen appears before I can finish the installation. I tried to remove the driver with the Display Driver Uninstaller tool, but the BSoD kept appearing. Does anyone have an idea why this is happening and what I can do? Driver is the latest NVIDIA.

Any help is very appreciated,

Cheers
Tapani


----------



## CoreyL4

Are any of the bios' on the front page good for getting 1500mhz when stock bios cant?


----------



## thrgk

If your on water use the 1.28v one. Best bet safety

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tapani*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> I'm newly registered to the forum, but have been reading quite a lot... Finally I decided to flash the bios of my inno3D 980 ti x3 Airboss to get rid of the power limit of only 107%. Everything went as expected (I extracted the stock bios, downloaded the maxair, compared the values and changed the power table in the stock bios), but when I rebooted my system I got (after a few minutes) a bluescreen telling me "system_thread_exception_not_handled nvlddmkm.sys" which refers to the graphics driver. I can't acced my gpu in device manager, it tells me I have to install a driver first. Unfortunately the bluescreen appears before I can finish the installation. I tried to remove the driver with the Display Driver Uninstaller tool, but the BSoD kept appearing. Does anyone have an idea why this is happening and what I can do? Driver is the latest NVIDIA.
> 
> Any help is very appreciated,
> 
> Cheers
> Tapani


quick and dirty that might help:

right click on the gpu in the device manager, update driver, then point it to the display driver folder.

the nuke method:

start by reinstalling windows.


----------



## johnd0e

Do you have onboard graphics? Maybe try booting on that then update the cards driver once in windows.


----------



## tapani

No onboard graphics, X99A Raider + i5820K...
Re-install is currently running, restoring or repairing Windows didn't help (didn't expect that, but it was worth a try)...
Thank you for your fast answers, not feeling comfortable at the moment, haha


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tapani*
> 
> No onboard graphics, X99A Raider + i5820K...
> Re-install is currently running, restoring or repairing Windows didn't help (didn't expect that, but it was worth a try)...
> Thank you for your fast answers, not feeling comfortable at the moment, haha


i assume youve tried booting into safe mode?


----------



## tapani

Yes.. Win is up again, but giving me the same error when trying to install the nVidia driver..
Oh, something new.. On the second try (only graphics driver, no geForce experience, etc.) the installer stopped and told me there was an error installing the driver.. Tried again, bluescreen..
Next bluescreen after start up while typing my Windows pin..

Edit: what would you try to do in safe mode? (Dumb question I guess)


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tapani*
> 
> Yes.. Win is up again, but giving me the same error when trying to install the nVidia driver..
> Oh, something new.. On the second try (only graphics driver, no geForce experience, etc.) the installer stopped and told me there was an error installing the driver.. Tried again, bluescreen..
> Next bluescreen after start up while typing my Windows pin..
> 
> Edit: what would you try to do in safe mode? (Dumb question I guess)


i was going to say you could try booting to safe mode to install your driver since you were blue screening before the install finished.......but apparently you cant even install the driver when it doesnt bluescreen.

perhaps, if you can, flash back to your stock bios.


----------



## looniam

*^that* and/or try another driver.


----------



## tapani

Tried to flash back to my saved bios, no success.. BIOS Cert 2.0 verification error.. Maybe trying the all checks bypassed nvflash? 2/11/2015

Trying other driver first while waiting for your response


----------



## tapani

SUCCESS! I think.. I flashed the Maxair bios to it and the driver installation was compete..


----------



## looniam

good job!









you could have had a flaky flash . .but don't know for sure.


----------



## tapani

I'm still not able to flash my saved bios to it, so I'm missing the inno3D overclocked ~150MHz, but this shouldn't be a problem to do with AB, should it?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tapani*
> 
> I'm still not able to flash my saved bios to it, so I'm missing the inno3D overclocked ~150MHz, but this shouldn't be a problem to do with AB, should it?


its odd you can't reflash your stock bios. some nvflash versions don't always work right with different cards.

i've been using this one but no guarantees:

nvflash64.zip 1134k .zip file


but yes, you ought to be able to use AB no problem. well to be safe shut down after burner. go to the profiles folder:
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles

and delete any VEN_(bunch of stuff).cfg files, then re start AB - it will remake those VEN_****.cfg files.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tapani*
> 
> I'm still not able to flash my saved bios to it, so I'm missing the inno3D overclocked ~150MHz, but this shouldn't be a problem to do with AB, should it?
> 
> 
> 
> its odd you can't reflash your stock bios. some nvflash versions don't always work right with different cards.
> 
> i've been using this one but no guarantees:
> 
> nvflash64.zip 1134k .zip file
> 
> 
> but yes, you ought to be able to use AB no problem. well to be safe shut down after burner. go to the profiles folder:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles
> 
> and delete any VEN_(bunch of stuff).cfg files, then re start AB - it will remake those VEN_****.cfg files.
Click to expand...

When Iooniam speaks listen. This man knows what he is talking about







haha but serious you have been laying some solid posts!


----------



## tapani

Oh, believe me, I listened and I will listen.








Thanks again, everything is running fine so far and I think my Windows re-install wasn't even necessary. Here's a short summary, maybe it will help somebody else:
- I extracted the stock bios from my inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Air Boss Ultra, downloaded the Maxair bios from the front page, compared values, added the higher power values to the stock bios and saved it with another name -> then I flashed this modified stock bios to my GPU and this is where the trouble began: GPU was no longer seen in device manager and I kept getting an bluescreen "system_thread_exception_not_handled (nvlddmkm.sys)"
- I was not able to flash my previously saved stock bios to my GPU again ("BIOS Cert 2.0 verification error"; what I tried dozens of times without success, which finally led me to the Windows re-install). Bluescreen and error kept appearing, no changes. However, I was able to flash the as-downloaded Maxair bios to my card and everything worked fine again (unluckily I didn't try this before the re-install).
- Later on, I felt brave again and tried the following: again, I compared the stock bios and the Maxair values, but this time I edited the Maxair (which was more "work" as the power table was the only thing I kept). I was now able to flash this bios onto my GPU. This modified version of Maxair runs like a charm, has the power target unlocked and my stock inno3D values (overclock, fan curves [fans off when on desktop]) inside.

Long story short: un-modified Maxair and later modified Maxair do work, my extracted bios (via GPU-Z) and it's modified version don't (in looniam's wise words: "a flaky flash")

Very special thanks to johnd0e and looniam.

(The moving finger writes; and having writ.. running my inno3d personality disorder-GPU thinking it's an EVGA SC at 1300 MHz base clock (1474 boost) and 1980 MHz memory clock so far)


----------



## Frestoinc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tapani*
> 
> Oh, believe me, I listened and I will listen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again, everything is running fine so far and I think my Windows re-install wasn't even necessary. Here's a short summary, maybe it will help somebody else:
> - I extracted the stock bios from my inno3D GeForce GTX 980 Ti iChill X3 Air Boss Ultra, downloaded the Maxair bios from the front page, compared values, added the higher power values to the stock bios and saved it with another name -> then I flashed this modified stock bios to my GPU and this is where the trouble began: GPU was no longer seen in device manager and I kept getting an bluescreen "system_thread_exception_not_handled (nvlddmkm.sys)"
> - I was not able to flash my previously saved stock bios to my GPU again ("BIOS Cert 2.0 verification error"; what I tried dozens of times without success, which finally led me to the Windows re-install). Bluescreen and error kept appearing, no changes. However, I was able to flash the as-downloaded Maxair bios to my card and everything worked fine again (unluckily I didn't try this before the re-install).
> - Later on, I felt brave again and tried the following: again, I compared the stock bios and the Maxair values, but this time I edited the Maxair (which was more "work" as the power table was the only thing I kept). I was now able to flash this bios onto my GPU. This modified version of Maxair runs like a charm, has the power target unlocked and my stock inno3D values (overclock, fan curves [fans off when on desktop]) inside.
> 
> Long story short: un-modified Maxair and later modified Maxair do work, my extracted bios (via GPU-Z) and it's modified version don't (in looniam's wise words: "a flaky flash")
> 
> Very special thanks to johnd0e and looniam.
> 
> (The moving finger writes; and having writ.. running my inno3d personality disorder-GPU thinking it's an EVGA SC at 1300 MHz base clock (1474 boost) and 1980 MHz memory clock so far)


hmm that's strange. i extract my bios (stock.rom). use maxwell tweaker to compare the power table between mine with Sheyster(xxx.rom). then change the power table value of stock.rom and save as tweak.rom. flash tweak.rom using nvflash and cmd. restart PC and no problems encounter.


----------



## brazilianloser

Anyone running the newly released drivers 365.19 along their 980Ti...? Any weird crashes?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brazilianloser*
> 
> Anyone running the newly released drivers 365.19 along their 980Ti...? Any weird crashes?


Yeah. 3Dmark doesn't load benchmarks for me. Still diagnosing the problem but it happened right after I updated to the latest driver.


----------



## spin5000

Using SLI Surround and since like a year or so ago it takes terribly forever to disable/enable Surround. Screens start going on and off multiple times like the driver is gimped and needs forever to set everything up during the disabling/enabling procedure. However, it seems to have gotten even worse in these 36x drivers - holy smokes! Not only that, but in two post 362.00 drivers, my monitors starting blinking/flashing on and off repeatedly upon windows startup and kept doing it until I basically unplugged one monitor. 362.00 didn't do this second problem though but 364.72 and 365.10 have. I can understand issues with new games/technologies/features but gimped issues with relatively simple stuff which have been around for a while? Come on Nvidia! Lol.

Does anyone know if these driver issues only affect 980 Ti systems?


----------



## kohlzor

Sorry for the noob question I just joined









But where is the link to a custom bios for 980ti Hybrid? Or is it the same as the SC linked on the first page.

Thanks.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> ... I'm playing crysis 3 maxed out at 2560x1440 on a 4k, 31 in monitor...


What monitor are you using? I'm thinking of going 4k, but I can't go below a 30" since I have a a 30" monitor now.

I'm working on a build now and have 1x 980ti and I am going with 2x, so the announcement of the new card may help me get the 2nd card a bit cheaper. I will scour Ebay and a couple forums to see if there's any good deals. I don't want anything less than a Ti.

*Note: If anyone see any good deals on the EVGA 980Ti (P/N: 06G-P4-4991-KR), please let me know.*

Thanks


----------



## looniam

gpu-z has been updated.

to find asic, right click and go to settings.

hang on, OC isn't letting me upload images . .again.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> What monitor are you using? I'm thinking of going 4k, but I can't go below a 30" since I have a a 30" monitor now.
> 
> I'm working on a build now and have 1x 980ti and I am going with 2x, so the announcement of the new card may help me get the 2nd card a bit cheaper. I will scour Ebay and a couple forums to see if there's any good deals. I don't want anything less than a Ti.
> 
> *Note: If anyone see any good deals on the EVGA 980Ti (P/N: 06G-P4-4991-KR), please let me know.*
> 
> Thanks


Korean Crossover IPS, overclocked to 85hz.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Well, I have a EVGA 980 Ti and it is a good card. (Wish I would have waited since the cost to value is not what I was factoring in when I bought it.) That said, the card plays games at a constant boost speed of 1392 to 1405 core speed and is quite good. The bad thing is, it basically leaves no overclocking headroom so I am almost at the limit of the card right out of the box. (Could be considered a good thing as well.) I am not a big time overclocker but, I figured if I am going to spend this kind of money, I am not leaving performance on the table. (No, it is not free performance considering the cost of this card and the 6700k I have.)


----------



## electro2u

This is probably not of critical interest but my 980 ti started whining while just browsing in Chrome again. Couple hours messing around I realized the in motherboard Bios there are some aspm power options that had been set to off after a Bios flash. Reactivate them solved the whine. It screams at 600fps in menus but that's normal. Kinda stupid I rma'd a card over it.


----------



## superkyle1721

I've got a question about FXAA in the nvidia graphics options. I understand FXAA is like MSAA but uses half the resources. IE 4XMSAA will provide 8XFXAA for the same performance hit. For games like the division which do not have a FXAA option when you force FXAA through the menu will this be applied X2 to the value of MSAA set in game?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desolutional

FXAA is a "post-process" method of Anti-Aliasing. This means it happens after the main rendering is done (like drawing the boxes, barrels, walls, etc. textures and stuff to view by the player). This results in a negligible performance hit, much less than MSAA. Of course, the problem with FXAA is the fact that it looks blurry compared to the more "through" forms of AA. I'd only recommend using FXAA if pixel density is low or the performance hit from MSAAx2 is too much. No AA is needed around >145 DPI for example:

4K: 30" or less
1440p: 20" or less
1080p: 15" or less

Of course the only realistically usable monitors in that range are the 4K ones. Most 1440p panels are around 27". This also assumes a reasonable viewing distance of >75cm.

As for the FXAA set in the control panel, it will be applied on top of the game's AA if you haven't explicitly disabled AA or overridden AA through the nVidia Control Panel AFAIK. *Do not use FXAA and other AA together*. Think of FXAA like writing a paragraph with a fountain pen, then slightly smudging all the text.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> FXAA is a "post-process" method of Anti-Aliasing. This means it happens after the main rendering is done (like drawing the boxes, barrels, walls, etc. textures and stuff to view by the player). This results in a negligible performance hit, much less than MSAA. Of course, the problem with FXAA is the fact that it looks blurry compared to the more "through" forms of AA. I'd only recommend using FXAA if pixel density is low or the performance hit from MSAAx2 is too much. No AA is needed around >145 DPI for example:
> 
> 4K: 30" or less
> 1440p: 20" or less
> 1080p: 15" or less
> 
> Of course the only realistically usable monitors in that range are the 4K ones. Most 1440p panels are around 27". This also assumes a reasonable viewing distance of >75cm.
> 
> As for the FXAA set in the control panel, it will be applied on top of the game's AA if you haven't explicitly disabled AA or overridden AA through the nVidia Control Panel AFAIK. *Do not use FXAA and other AA together*. Think of FXAA like writing a paragraph with a fountain pen, then slightly smudging all the text.


Thanks for the response. I'm using a 70" 4K tv as my monitor. Many people will argue at 4K AA is not needed but to those people I welcome a visit to take a look. It definitely still improves the image. While I am running two 980tis in sli I generally leave AA turned off in exchange for other settings since most New games cannot run fully maxed. I know people will say FXAA x8 is MSAA x4 or FXAA x16 is MSAAX8 etc. while graphics option only allow on or off setting I was curious if to achieve FXAA X16 in game I need to set MSAAx8. Hopefully this makes sense haha

Edit: wrote it backwards but fixed


----------



## Desolutional

I can't see jaggies on my 28" 4K panel from 0.5m away, so I'd assume without AA you'll need to sit around a few metres away. Which seems pretty reasonable for a 70" panel. You could try messing about in the control panel with MFAA too. It's supposed to have the same performance hit as MSAAx2 with the same quality as MSAAx4. I'm surprised more people don't use MFAA, I usually use it when I haven't got any more settings to max. I avoid MSAAx4 because it just taxes the GPU too much and can cause minimums to drop too much for my liking.

You can leave MFAA enabled in the control panel - it is only used when MSAA is also used. If AA is disabled, MFAA can't do anything.


----------



## xKrNMBoYx

I know this info is somewhere but I'll ask here even though I'm googling it too.

How do you check your GPU for any faults/defects? I bought a 980 ti brand new recently and I seem to have a bit more black screen flash and random green tint/artifacts. This is with stock VBIOS, no GPU OC. Also with stock CPU/RAM and OCed. If there is a defect I want to return it for a replacement (since my window is still open) or for food and wait for the 1080


----------



## HAL900

http://www.ozone3d.net/gpudb/score.php?which=263433


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/gpudb/score.php?which=263433


Interesting 980Ti scores, not a benchmark used a lot around here.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/gpudb/score.php?which=263433


Furmark... gives me shivers back to the Fermi days.


----------



## looniam

nvrmnd


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.ozone3d.net/gpudb/score.php?which=263433
> 
> 
> 
> Furmark... gives me shivers back to the Fermi days.
Click to expand...

As it should, lol.


----------



## tpg85404

Just in time for 1080's and Broadwell-E... at least I've got my cooling loop mapped out for the new stuff!


----------



## Scrimstar

sick bred build









why ax over hx


----------



## Martin778

Just flashed my second 980Ti SC+ ACX2.0+ with the bioses from the first page - 2x bricked. First with the maxair and second with the motivman BIOS.
Lights on the card go out and Windows reports problem 43 - device cannot start.

Can't revert to stock BIOS because of BIOS Cert Verification 2.0 error. It seems like I installed an older BIOS version to my gpu.
I'm using the latest NVFLASH64 with bypassed checks, win 10 x64 OS.

This is all i get when I try to flash back to my stock BIOS:










I also tried the classified BIOS that had the same BIOS number but I keep getting the Certificate error.


----------



## barsh90

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6071478


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Just flashed my second 980Ti SC+ ACX2.0+ with the bioses from the first page - 2x bricked. First with the maxair and second with the motivman BIOS.
> Lights on the card go out and Windows reports problem 43 - device cannot start.
> 
> Can't revert to stock BIOS because of BIOS Cert Verification 2.0 error. It seems like I installed an older BIOS version to my gpu.
> I'm using the latest NVFLASH64 with bypassed checks, win 10 x64 OS.
> 
> This is all i get when I try to flash back to my stock
> 
> I also tried the classified BIOS that had the same BIOS number but I keep getting the Certificate error.


Try force flashing the bios.
Also this is why we recommend only flashing the same bios that you have dumped from your card after you alter to match that of the bios you want. Never flash a random bios or you have a strong chance to brick your card.


----------



## Worgened

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Just flashed my second 980Ti SC+ ACX2.0+ with the bioses from the first page - 2x bricked. First with the maxair and second with the motivman BIOS.
> Lights on the card go out and Windows reports problem 43 - device cannot start.
> 
> Can't revert to stock BIOS because of BIOS Cert Verification 2.0 error. It seems like I installed an older BIOS version to my gpu.
> I'm using the latest NVFLASH64 with bypassed checks, win 10 x64 OS.
> 
> This is all i get when I try to flash back to my stock BIOS:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also tried the classified BIOS that had the same BIOS number but I keep getting the Certificate error.


hey mate i got same error as you but member Mr-Dark helped me when you wanna flash stock bios use this nvflash https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI then you will see you will be avaible to flash it hope it helps


----------



## Martin778

That version doesn't list my 980ti's








Error "No NVIDIA display adapters found" :










How can you force a flash in the v5.265?


----------



## Worgened

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> That version doesn't list my 980ti's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Error "No NVIDIA display adapters found" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How can you force a flash in the v5.265?


first delete all older version folders it should help

Nvflashwin10.zip 949k .zip file
 and try this one but be sure delete all older folders hope it helps this time


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Worgened*
> 
> hey mate i got same error as you but member Mr-Dark helped me when you wanna flash stock bios use this nvflash https://mega.nz/#!LxgQia4B!03HL7IxPPrNejK3emvyAKpygNJUpUvN1-ULK1apArSI then you will see you will be avaible to flash it hope it helps


try 2.5 or older nvflash


----------



## Martin778

I got the 2nd gpu reflashed to stock with the bios posted above - NVflashwin10.zip.
Ligts on the GPU are back on, GPU-Z info is now identical for both cards. Windows still gives an error.
I will try reinstalling the driver.

+
Yep, reinstaling the driver helped. A valuable lesson not to use downloaded BIOS'es








Now i need to find the correct vBIOS settings for my 980ti.

+2
Flashed my own modded bios with 800RPM fans (so no fanless mode anymore) for both GPU's - muuuch better.


----------



## mikailmohammed

Guys i have a zotac 980ti referenced based card. I want to try this bios thing and get the most out of my gpu as i am water cooled and my max temps while gaming are 40 degrees Celsius. Would it work properly? I am not a noob at pc stuff but gpu bios flashing yeah.
Also, can someone say if the fps gains in games are worth it or not? I only see benchmarking stuffs.


----------



## durjonson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've got a question about FXAA in the nvidia graphics options. I understand FXAA is like MSAA but uses half the resources. IE 4XMSAA will provide 8XFXAA for the same performance hit. For games like the division which do not have a FXAA option when you force FXAA through the menu will this be applied X2 to the value of MSAA set in game?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MSAA typically misses aliasing coverage on transparency and alpha textures. Some newer implementations of MSAA through DX11 however take care of this. FXAA as others stated is blurrier but does also cover transparency and alpha textures. Personally imo a SMAA when done right "Crysis 3" is the best option.


----------



## BenBlank

I am on a reference Zotac card myself. I have gotten my boost clock as high as 1600mhz and I feel I can get more out of it. I am on water as well and my card tops out at 44 degrees when my pump and fans are at 30% so I think your temps should be fine. The results are definitely noticeable in games.


----------



## Castaile

I'm in the process of setting up a waterblock on my classy and I've come across the situation of almost stripping one of the countersink screws on the backplate.



Just want to give you guys a heads up to *be more careful if you're using precision screwdrivers*, they lack in power and can easily strip out the screws if you find the screws to be too tightened.

Stop once you find them to impossible to get out after 2 or 3 tries and *use* *a fat screwdriver* like the one on the left. It gives you more torque and power to get screws out easier.


----------



## spinFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> I'm in the process of setting up a waterblock on my classy and I've come across the situation of almost stripping one of the countersink screws on the backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to give you guys a heads up to *be more careful if you're using precision screwdrivers*, they lack in power and can easily strip out the screws if you find the screws to be too tightened.
> Stop once you find them to impossible to get out after 2 or 3 tries and *u*se *a fat screwdriver* like the one on the left. It gives you more torque and power to get screws out easier.


Yeh I've done this to one screw also. One of my 780Ti's is permanently a water cooled card now, unless someone is brave enough to drill the screw out


----------



## kashim

guys i actually have a gtx 980 ti g1 and play on 1080 144hz,with my rig can handle competitive fps at 120/144 fps and single player woth dsr 1440p on 60 fps...now nvidia release 1080 (seems to be more powerfull then my 980 ti with hdr tecnology,240hz on 1080p support)is worth sell my gtx 980ti and use my old 560ti until 1080/1080ti will be released?because if i wait the price will drop for sure...when 240hz monitor will coming out i need to upgrade monitor and vga(if i stick with my gtx 980 ti now) and is so expensive....if i buy now 1080 and later a monitor is more affordable,but is worth it?


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> I'm in the process of setting up a waterblock on my classy and I've come across the situation of almost stripping one of the countersink screws on the backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to give you guys a heads up to *be more careful if you're using precision screwdrivers*, they lack in power and can easily strip out the screws if you find the screws to be too tightened.
> Stop once you find them to impossible to get out after 2 or 3 tries and *u*se *a fat screwdriver* like the one on the left. It gives you more torque and power to get screws out easier.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I hate Phillips screws.


----------



## Chargeit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the process of setting up a waterblock on my classy and I've come across the situation of almost stripping one of the countersink screws on the backplate.
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to give you guys a heads up to *be more careful if you're using precision screwdrivers*, they lack in power and can easily strip out the screws if you find the screws to be too tightened.
> Stop once you find them to impossible to get out after 2 or 3 tries and *u*se *a fat screwdriver* like the one on the left. It gives you more torque and power to get screws out easier.


Get yourself a pair of these...



$5.58
http://www.lowes.com/pd_464617-16878-55731_1z11pdbZ1z140vv__?productId=50083102&pl=1

Or, (slightly smaller)

$8.81
http://www.lowes.com/ProductDisplay?partNumber=464630-16878-55733&langId=-1&storeId=10151&productId=50083110&catalogId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1

I use mine all the time when I strip out a screw. You can easily grip the top of it and twist it out. They also work great for cutting screws or whatever. Have a pair and they've saved my butt many times from having to fight stripped screws.


----------



## t1337dude

So the jackal who bought my Gigabyte 980 Ti for $525 on Ebay last Thursday is simply not paying me.

This is the 2nd time this has happened to me on Ebay in the last month. People "buy it now", but don't send payment, and as a result my item loses resale value.

Now I'm unable to sell my item for 4 more days as I have to wait for unpaid item case on Ebay to be resolved. The person who falsely pledged to buy the product doesn't even get a knock against their feedback.

Taking that into consideration, and Ebay's 10% cut of the profit, and Paypal's 2% cut, makes me think Ebay is not as nice for selling used things as it should be.


----------



## Zimzoid

Hold on to your Ti its not that much slower than a reference 1080, the 1080Ti has not even been announced yet and you may be waiting to early next year...just my 2 cents
whoops stuffed that up delete please


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So the jackal who bought my Gigabyte 980 Ti for $525 on Ebay last Thursday is simply not paying me.
> 
> This is the 2nd time this has happened to me on Ebay in the last month. People "buy it now", but don't send payment, and as a result my item loses resale value.
> 
> Now I'm unable to sell my item for 4 more days as I have to wait for unpaid item case on Ebay to be resolved. The person who falsely pledged to buy the product doesn't even get a knock against their feedback.
> 
> Taking that into consideration, and Ebay's 10% cut of the profit, and Paypal's 2% cut, makes me think Ebay is not as nice for selling used things as it should be.


Yeah eBay sucks. After you are hit with the excessive fees you are out a large chunk of money. With that said however I have had similar experience. If I was you I wouldn't wait until it clears to repost it. I simply just select "sell another like this" or whatever and sell it again.


----------



## Zimzoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kashim*
> 
> guys i actually have a gtx 980 ti g1 and play on 1080 144hz,with my rig can handle competitive fps at 120/144 fps and single player woth dsr 1440p on 60 fps...now nvidia release 1080 (seems to be more powerfull then my 980 ti with hdr tecnology,240hz on 1080p support)is worth sell my gtx 980ti and use my old 560ti until 1080/1080ti will be released?because if i wait the price will drop for sure...when 240hz monitor will coming out i need to upgrade monitor and vga(if i stick with my gtx 980 ti now) and is so expensive....if i buy now 1080 and later a monitor is more affordable,but is worth it?


Hold on to your Ti its not that much slower than a reference 1080, the 1080Ti has not even been announced yet and you may be waiting to early next year...just my 2 cents


----------



## mouacyk

Actually a 1.5ghz 980 ti matches a stock 1080. Once oced to 2.1ghz, the 1080 is still only 12.5% ahead.


----------



## Dunan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So the jackal who bought my Gigabyte 980 Ti for $525 on Ebay last Thursday is simply not paying me.
> 
> This is the 2nd time this has happened to me on Ebay in the last month. People "buy it now", but don't send payment, and as a result my item loses resale value.
> 
> Now I'm unable to sell my item for 4 more days as I have to wait for unpaid item case on Ebay to be resolved. The person who falsely pledged to buy the product doesn't even get a knock against their feedback.
> 
> Taking that into consideration, and Ebay's 10% cut of the profit, and Paypal's 2% cut, makes me think Ebay is not as nice for selling used things as it should be.


Not sure why people still use eBay, I use Craigslist all the time and to this day havant had any issues.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So the jackal who bought my Gigabyte 980 Ti for $525 on Ebay last Thursday is simply not paying me.
> 
> This is the 2nd time this has happened to me on Ebay in the last month. People "buy it now", but don't send payment, and as a result my item loses resale value.
> 
> Now I'm unable to sell my item for 4 more days as I have to wait for unpaid item case on Ebay to be resolved. The person who falsely pledged to buy the product doesn't even get a knock against their feedback.
> 
> Taking that into consideration, and Ebay's 10% cut of the profit, and Paypal's 2% cut, makes me think Ebay is not as nice for selling used things as it should be.


Use hardwareswap on reddit. That is the go to place for me now when trying to buy/sell something.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So the jackal who bought my Gigabyte 980 Ti for $525 on Ebay last Thursday is simply not paying me.
> 
> This is the 2nd time this has happened to me on Ebay in the last month. People "buy it now", but don't send payment, and as a result my item loses resale value.
> 
> Now I'm unable to sell my item for 4 more days as I have to wait for unpaid item case on Ebay to be resolved. The person who falsely pledged to buy the product doesn't even get a knock against their feedback.
> 
> Taking that into consideration, and Ebay's 10% cut of the profit, and Paypal's 2% cut, makes me think Ebay is not as nice for selling used things as it should be.


Oh man you'll be lucky to get 450 for that now, and after ebay fees and shipping you're going to be well below 400 in your pocket...try craig's list, eBay sucks! I wish they would shut down....but then again i buy struff from china for $1.49 shipped, i have no idea how they make money...


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah eBay sucks. After you are hit with the excessive fees you are out a large chunk of money. With that said however I have had similar experience. If I was you I wouldn't wait until it clears to repost it. I simply just select "sell another like this" or whatever and sell it again.


Thanks. I think I will.

Any advice what I should try to get for it? 73.1% ASIC.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dunan*
> 
> Not sure why people still use eBay, I use Craigslist all the time and to this day havant had any issues.


I use both. But just for giggles, here are my Craigslist replies.



Alright guys - fess up - which one of you is trying to trade me the bong?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Use hardwareswap on reddit. That is the go to place for me now when trying to buy/sell something.


Thanks, never thought about that before. Will try that now.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Alright guys - fess up - which one of you is trying to trade me the bong?


DUDE... lol


----------



## Kriant

Is there a VERY reliable method to test vram for stability?
Basically, I am having an illusive "flash" of greed rectangular objects appearing for lass than a half of a second in Firestrike second GPU test if I leave it on a loop. Appears rarely and at random. I have just watched over 70000 frames without spotting the thing.







and I am trying to figure out whether it's vram or core.


----------



## kashim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Hold on to your Ti its not that much slower than a reference 1080, the 1080Ti has not even been announced yet and you may be waiting to early next year...just my 2 cents


ty man for the tips


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Is there a VERY reliable method to test vram for stability?
> Basically, I am having an illusive "flash" of greed rectangular objects appearing for lass than a half of a second in Firestrike second GPU test if I leave it on a loop. Appears rarely and at random. I have just watched over 70000 frames without spotting the thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I am trying to figure out whether it's vram or core.


The best method I've found is to actually just use the GPU for gaming. Aim for the highest Core OC you can by ensuring Heaven 4.0 runs for 30mins with no crashes, then reduce Core Clock by 14MHz for margin of error (you can change this later, don't worry).

Then, and only then, focus on OCing the VRAM. Benchmarks are really bad at detecting VRAM issues transparently because they go through the same data at regular intervals (that's why they're benchmarks, they're meant to stay the same between runs). An open world game with lots of streaming and textures is your best bet - like a racing game (Apex is free on the Windows Store) or open world (GTA V). Sometimes those weird flickers just happen, I've had it happen to me on stock clocks too, that might be what you're seeing. As for the actual VRAM artefacts, they look a little like this:

VRAMRedTriangle 1k .png file


VRAMCyanUniform 3k .png file


Sorry about using attachments, but images aren't uploading for me for some odd reason. Anyway, the red triangle (or green for you) usually happens on the tip of stability, so in that case you generally should back off 30MHz to be safe, I usually saw these with my custom 970, but haven't seen them on my Ti at all. The latter, the Cyan blocks (they're meant to be together and equal apart, but my paint skills are bad) happen when the driver makes a call to memory which is corrupted and is used to actually present the image to the screen. As it can only present corrupted data, the driver locks up and you're forced to hard shutdown. That usually happens more at higher core clocks, and is hidden due to the fact that it depends on temperature and "static" memory (stuff that is always in the VRAM so like the menu elements or HUD). Usually occurs with the max core clock that is stable. I only see these errors with my Ti. Usually I have to back off 40MHz on the VRAM to ensure 24/7 stability.

Core issues usually result in application errors or driver crashes - they usually don't artefact any more or lock up Windows as the driver protection kicks in and forces the GPU into safe mode.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The best method I've found is to actually just use the GPU for gaming. Aim for the highest Core OC you can by ensuring Heaven 4.0 runs for 30mins with no crashes, then reduce Core Clock by 14MHz for margin of error (you can change this later, don't worry).
> 
> Then, and only then, focus on OCing the VRAM. Benchmarks are really bad at detecting VRAM issues transparently because they go through the same data at regular intervals (that's why they're benchmarks, they're meant to stay the same between runs). An open world game with lots of streaming and textures is your best bet - like a racing game (Apex is free on the Windows Store) or open world (GTA V). Sometimes those weird flickers just happen, I've had it happen to me on stock clocks too, that might be what you're seeing. As for the actual VRAM artefacts, they look a little like this:
> 
> VRAMRedTriangle 1k .png file
> 
> 
> VRAMCyanUniform 3k .png file
> 
> 
> Sorry about using attachments, but images aren't uploading for me for some odd reason. Anyway, the red triangle (or green for you) usually happens on the tip of stability, so in that case you generally should back off 30MHz to be safe, I usually saw these with my custom 970, but haven't seen them on my Ti at all. The latter, the Cyan blocks (they're meant to be together and equal apart, but my paint skills are bad) happen when the driver makes a call to memory which is corrupted and is used to actually present the image to the screen. As it can only present corrupted data, the driver locks up and you're forced to hard shutdown. That usually happens more at higher core clocks, and is hidden due to the fact that it depends on temperature and "static" memory (stuff that is always in the VRAM so like the menu elements or HUD). Usually occurs with the max core clock that is stable. I only see these errors with my Ti. Usually I have to back off 40MHz on the VRAM to ensure 24/7 stability.
> 
> Core issues usually result in application errors or driver crashes - they usually don't artefact any more or lock up Windows as the driver protection kicks in and forces the GPU into safe mode.


Yeah, I THINK it was the later one. *CyanUniform", green colored that I saw.


----------



## Desolutional

If you're getting blocks of those colours across the whole screen, you should drop VRAM by about 40MHz and see if it persists. Some chips can handle instability better than others, but I know mine definitely locks up when it runs into those artefacts. Another common form of artefacts is when the image seems to have blocks of the previous image which never change, or text begins to have "dots" in it.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Alright guys - fess up - which one of you is trying to trade me the bong?


Tell him to throw in 1/4 lb of the chronic









May not be enough to get a new graphics card, but at least you won't care.


----------



## looniam




----------



## Chargeit

$200 and bong. West Coast for you.


----------



## sblantipodi

GTX1080 is out.
Will you sell your GTX980 Ti for GTX1080 or will you wait the GTX1080 Ti?

Is it reasonable to see HBM memory on the next GTX1080 Ti?


----------



## looniam

http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/12/#abschnitt_geforce_gtx_980_ti_mit_15_ghz_gegen_pascal

TLDR

hitting ~1500/2000 puts a 980ti ~ 1080 lower boost clock with some games ahead. considering the crappy cooling of the 1080 FE cards that throttles pascal - wait for AIBs if you have the upgrade itch.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> GTX1080 is out.
> Will you sell your GTX980 Ti for GTX1080 or will you wait the GTX1080 Ti?
> 
> Is it reasonable to see HBM memory on the next GTX1080 Ti?


980ti owners should stick with their setup if you ask me.

I am saying that but if 1070 gives 980ti performance ok 4K I will buy it and replace my 980ti.

Can do with lower power consumption.

Also I can import a 1070 from USA and sell my 980ti here in Turkey for the same price so its a good deal for me.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> 980ti owners should stick with their setup if you ask me.
> 
> I am saying that but if 1070 gives 980ti performance ok 4K I will buy it and replace my 980ti.
> 
> Can do with lower power consumption.
> 
> Also I can import a 1070 from USA and sell my 980ti here in Turkey for the same price so its a good deal for me.


You would buy a 1070 just to save money on electricity?
I don't think that you'll notice a big difference on your bill in switching from a 980Ti to a 1070.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> You would buy a 1070 just to save money on electricity?
> I don't think that you'll notice a big difference on your bill in switching from a 980Ti to a 1070.


Cooler GPU and probably new tech improvement in the future would also help

Last but not least buying an Oculus Rift is not out of the cards for me yet. Seems these new cards are much better at VR as well.


----------



## muggsdk

Just bought a 2 month old EVGA GTX 980ti Classified. I must admit i'm a bit dissapointed on the overclocking ability. The memery clocks very fine, 8032 MHz. But the GPU crashes when running anything over 1444 MHz (and thats with 30mv overvolt to prevent throtteling).
It doesn't matter if i overvolt the GPU, to 1,3volt, i still crashes at anything above 1444 Hz. I've set a custom fan curve, so the card doesn't get any hotter than 72 degrees celcius.
I've owned two MSI Gaming 6G's. 1 ran 1492/8002, number two ran 1482/7600 (bad memory on this one).
I thought the Classified was supposed to be a high-end overclocking card?
The dual bios switch is on "normal". But as far as i can tell the LN2 mode is only for extreme cooling, right?
Any suggestions?


----------



## looniam

^stop giving it so much voltage. temps matter more - got ~25Mhz just keeping my classy (when i had it) under 54c


----------



## michaelius

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/2016-05/geforce-gtx-1080-test/12/#abschnitt_geforce_gtx_980_ti_mit_15_ghz_gegen_pascal
> 
> TLDR
> 
> hitting ~1500/2000 puts a 980ti ~ 1080 lower boost clock with some games ahead. considering the crappy cooling of the 1080 FE cards that throttles pascal - wait for AIBs if you have the upgrade itch.


Mine is reference so it hits 1400 boost only - so if they make 1080 that hits 2400+ I'm willing to upgrade


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If you're getting blocks of those colours across the whole screen, you should drop VRAM by about 40MHz and see if it persists. Some chips can handle instability better than others, but I know mine definitely locks up when it runs into those artefacts. Another common form of artefacts is when the image seems to have blocks of the previous image which never change, or text begins to have "dots" in it.


Do you know if voltage offset (in OC GURU II) / general increase in voltage on vcore somehow translates to the stability of vram OC?


----------



## iARDAs

I am ocing my gigabyte g1 via mai afterburner.

I read somewhere that gigabyte can only be oced with oc guru 2.

How come?


----------



## bloot

Replacing a 980 ti for a 1070 has to be the worst idea i've heard lately.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> I am ocing my gigabyte g1 via mai afterburner.
> 
> I read somewhere that gigabyte can only be oced with oc guru 2.
> 
> How come?


Bull****. I've used Afterburner since got my 980 ti WF3, no problems so far, can get it to 1535 on core and 8200+ on memory.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muggsdk*
> 
> Just bought a 2 month old EVGA GTX 980ti Classified. I must admit i'm a bit dissapointed on the overclocking ability. The memery clocks very fine, 8032 MHz. But the GPU crashes when running anything over 1444 MHz (and thats with 30mv overvolt to prevent throtteling).
> It doesn't matter if i overvolt the GPU, to 1,3volt, i still crashes at anything above 1444 Hz. I've set a custom fan curve, so the card doesn't get any hotter than 72 degrees celcius.
> I've owned two MSI Gaming 6G's. 1 ran 1492/8002, number two ran 1482/7600 (bad memory on this one).
> I thought the Classified was supposed to be a high-end overclocking card?
> The dual bios switch is on "normal". But as far as i can tell the LN2 mode is only for extreme cooling, right?
> Any suggestions?


1444MHz is a really good frequency, it gives you a great boost in performance from the stock one, be glad of what you have


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Do you know if voltage offset (in OC GURU II) / general increase in voltage on vcore somehow translates to the stability of vram OC?


The Vcore only affects the GPU core, memory voltage remains the same regardless, and memory timings are auto-adjusted based on frequency. When you hit the max stable memory overclock, unless you can either change VRAM voltage or the timings, that's as far as you can go. On some PCB designs, maxing out the VRMs by pushing the core with large amounts of Vcore can reduce VRAM overclocking potential as the VRMs have to focus on assisting the core, but usually modern PCBs have a separate phase for the VRAM. That means, the VRAM overclock should be the same, regardless of Core clock.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

So today I traded my gigabyte 980 g1 Gaming with a 980Ti g1 Gaming, its fine and everything but my 980 was 75C on full load max in GTAV and DOOM 2016 while my new 980Ti is 79C max .... why is that ? although i applied the GC gelid extreme TIM on my old 980, which is like the best TIM , while my new card has the gigabyte TIM .... i am so confused :S


----------



## Desolutional

Simple answer? The 980 Ti has more cores and a bigger die = more heat to dissipate than the 980.


----------



## johnd0e

@muggsdk

Undervolt your card with a custom bios or the classy voltage tool. Try 1.1875 or 1.18125 for starters. Like @looniam said, these cards respond better to being cooler then they do to higher voltage.

The ln2 side of the switch gives you higher power limit. You can use it on air.


----------



## Kriant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The Vcore only affects the GPU core, memory voltage remains the same regardless, and memory timings are auto-adjusted based on frequency. When you hit the max stable memory overclock, unless you can either change VRAM voltage or the timings, that's as far as you can go. On some PCB designs, maxing out the VRMs by pushing the core with large amounts of Vcore can reduce VRAM overclocking potential as the VRMs have to focus on assisting the core, but usually modern PCBs have a separate phase for the VRAM. That means, the VRAM overclock should be the same, regardless of Core clock.


That's what I figured as well. Thanks.

Side note: Tested each card individually. Spent 2h staring frame by frame by frame at the 3d Mark firestrike, trying to replicate what I saw when I had them running in sli - nothing. zilch. nada. Going to try to scavange my spare parts for a different sli bdrige and run Heaven and Valley instead, I guess.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

May i ask how do i check my new GPU if its ok, i played doom for 1 hour the max temps were 78C ... do i like run unigene heaven for like a few hours ?


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> May i ask how do i check my new GPU if its ok, i played doom for 1 hour the max temps were 78C ... do i like run unigene heaven for like a few hours ?


I found personally 3D Mark 11 demo picked up vram issues very quickly.
My first GTX780ti was crashing with driver errors, it would pass furmark, firesrike etc fine, run 3D Mark 11 demo and I'd get green artifacts on the Submarine test.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schoolofmonkey*
> 
> I found personally 3D Mark 11 demo picked up vram issues very quickly.
> My first GTX780ti was crashing with driver errors, it would pass furmark, firesrike etc fine, run 3D Mark 11 demo and I'd get green artifacts on the Submarine test.


actually i dont have the 3dmark 11 with the demo of a submarine but i have seen it, but i do have the 3d mark pro with the demo of these two robots having a sword fight ... although i have not tested it on my new 980ti ....


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> actually i dont have the 3dmark 11 with the demo of a submarine but i have seen it, but i do have the 3d mark pro with the demo of these two robots having a sword fight ... although i have not tested it on my new 980ti ....


You can still get 3D Mark 11

https://www.futuremark.com/benchmarks/3dmark11

Scroll down to 3DMark 11 Basic Edition.

This is what happen to all my Gigabyte GTX780ti Windforce cards as well, seem there was a vram issue.






Posted by OCN member Promisedpain back in 2014
http://www.overclock.net/t/1466591/gigabyte-780-ti-oc-artifacts-during-3d-mark11


----------



## iARDAs

Sometimes games are the best benchmarks....

I can pass any test at 1475 mhz but Titanfall always crashes and need to revert it to 1450 and no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> I'll throw in my two cents: I think you should sell one of them for 600. If you can suffer through with not quite as high settings while gaming for however long until big Pascal comes. You might be lucky to get a little more than the offer for one selling both whenever the new ones drop. A single 980ti is no slouch anyway.
> 
> Whenever the next card drops that you want, you'll already have 600 towards it. Sell your second one, at that time and that's one of the new cards paid in full upfront.
> 
> Of course, this all hinges on you being okay with a single 980ti in the meantime.


And being able to hold on to that $600, which most people end up spending.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> Korean Crossover IPS, overclocked to 85hz.


Thanks


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Thanks


Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CROSSOVER-324K-UHD-IRON-TRIPOD-4K-32-LED-3840x2160-60Hz-Monitor-Remote-/121934932073


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> Link: http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-CROSSOVER-324K-UHD-IRON-TRIPOD-4K-32-LED-3840x2160-60Hz-Monitor-Remote-/121934932073


Looks really interesting @ 32". Are there any reviews on this monitor?

Thanks


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> GTX1080 is out.
> Will you sell your GTX980 Ti for GTX1080 or will you wait the GTX1080 Ti?
> 
> Is it reasonable to see HBM memory on the next GTX1080 Ti?


No. At 1493MHz/8GHz my gaming 6G is matching and passing a stock 1080 FE (3DMark and AAA games). When the 1080 FE is oc'ed to 2.1GHz, it only pulls about 12.5% ahead. Simultaneous Multi-Projection has been promo-demoed but not reviewed yet, but that is possibly the only reason I would upgrade if that performs as well as promised.

Yes. AMD put it on their flagship cards, the Fury and X. The clocks on 1080 are probably near maxed out, so only way to get more performance is through bandwidth especialy to push 4K+ in single GPUs.


----------



## Martin778

I tweaked my BIOS but Precison, Fur and GPUZ still report 1.16-1.19V, why?
Temps are up to 80*C at 70% RPM so quite too low for 1.3V.

1430MHz boost at stock voltage doesn't sound bad...


----------



## HAL900

U mnie działa


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> I tweaked my BIOS but Precison, Fur and GPUZ still report 1.16-1.19V, why?
> Temps are up to 80*C at 70% RPM so quite too low for 1.3V.
> 
> 1430MHz boost at stock voltage doesn't sound bad...


Need to see your voltage table not power table


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Need to see your voltage table not power table


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Need to see your voltage table not power table
Click to expand...

Voltage table looks fine. What type of card do you have? Also post the full bios and I'll take a look.


----------



## Martin778

980Ti Superclocked+ with ACX 2.0+, 2 of them in SLI.
I will post the BIOS asap.


----------



## superkyle1721

Also post a screen shot of GPUz while after the card has been under load for some time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

Are both cards running at that voltage?


----------



## Martin778

GM200modOC.zip 147k .zip file


Yes, both have this BIOS flashed.
GPUZ reports VDDC of 1.16V on GPU1 and 1.19V on GPU2.



Here running 1080p Valley on max settings for around 15 mins, I started the reading for GPU2 a bit later.


----------



## kayan

Anyone having any random black screens with the newest game ready drivers, while gaming and while just on desktop? 365.19?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> GM200modOC.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> Yes, both have this BIOS flashed.
> GPUZ reports VDDC of 1.16V on GPU1 and 1.19V on GPU2.
> 
> Here running 1080p Valley on max settings for around 15 mins, I started the reading for GPU2 a bit later.


Took a look at the bios and the voltage table seems to be set up correctly. Is there a reason why you are using a custom bios but not disabling boost? The only thing I can think of off hand is that the flash although it said it was successful didn't take. Have you tried to flash each card again?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Anyone having any random black screens with the newest game ready drivers, while gaming and while just on desktop? 365.19?


No issues here so far. Have you tried running DDU and loading a fresh copy of the drivers? This would be my first step.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> No issues here so far. Have you tried running DDU and loading a fresh copy of the drivers? This would be my first step.


Yeah, that was the first thing I tried, but no luck. I'll try one step back drivers. Hopefully that works, this is annoying.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Can someone tell me how do I clean this card ? I recently got it, was used for six months and had official gigabyte 2.5 years warranty from its supplier here, but it is so dirty especially the inside of the fans I did use a blower on it but with no help


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Can someone tell me how do I clean this card ? I recently got it, was used for six months and had official gigabyte 2.5 years warranty from its supplier here, but it is so dirty especially the inside of the fans I did use a blower on it but with no help


I always clean my cards with a can of compressed air and some lint free paper.


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> No issues here so far. Have you tried running DDU and loading a fresh copy of the drivers? This would be my first step.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Yeah, that was the first thing I tried, but no luck. I'll try one step back drivers. Hopefully that works, this is annoying.


Again no dice. I'm wondering if it has to do with the drivers at all. It was happening after the reboot from safe mode and DDU being used. I went to check the display adapter properties in W10 64bit, before reinstalling the drivers, and my refresh rate was auto set to 64hz, and there were no options to change it?!? My display is 60hz, and has never been overclocked. Once the reinstall was completed the refresh was set to 60 again, but still happening. I then had the option to change the refresh, and I set it to 50hz, no more issues. Hmmm??


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kayan*
> 
> Again no dice. I'm wondering if it has to do with the drivers at all. It was happening after the reboot from safe mode and DDU being used. I went to check the display adapter properties in W10 64bit, before reinstalling the drivers, and my refresh rate was auto set to 64hz, and there were no options to change it?!? My display is 60hz, and has never been overclocked. Once the reinstall was completed the refresh was set to 60 again, but still happening. I then had the option to change the refresh, and I set it to 50hz, no more issues. Hmmm??


Yeah that's odd it appears as if it's a handshake issue between the monitor and the driver. I'm not sure how you are connected to the monitor but maybe try a new cable if you have one and see if that fixes it. Seems to me like a failing cable.


----------



## Noirgheos

Can anyone with an OC of 1400MHz or more do me a favour? I need to know how Witcher 3 runs maxed out (NO HAIRWORKS, AT ALL) at 1440p. Looking to drop some cash on a used 980 Ti ($500 CAD) since my 390X just isn't cutting it for my 1440p monitor, and I can't go back to the alias fest that 1080p is.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Can anyone with an OC of 1400MHz or more do me a favour? I need to know how Witcher 3 runs maxed out (NO HAIRWORKS, AT ALL) at 1440p. Looking to drop some cash on a used 980 Ti ($500 CAD) since my 390X just isn't cutting it for my 1440p monitor, and I can't go back to the alias fest that 1080p is.


I get a constant 60FPS on my 1440p monitor with my 980 Ti... any reason you don't want to just wait for the 1080?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Can anyone with an OC of 1400MHz or more do me a favour? I need to know how Witcher 3 runs maxed out (NO HAIRWORKS, AT ALL) at 1440p. Looking to drop some cash on a used 980 Ti ($500 CAD) since my 390X just isn't cutting it for my 1440p monitor, and I can't go back to the alias fest that 1080p is.


im on 2560x1080, with one card running 1405Mhz core and stock memory i saw anywere from 65-85FPS in the short 5 minute run i did.


----------



## Noirgheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I get a constant 60FPS on my 1440p monitor with my 980 Ti... any reason you don't want to just wait for the 1080?


Because it costs $1000 CAD, and the 980 Ti is half as much. An OCed 980 Ti is ~90% of the 1080, so I'm good with that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> im on 2560x1080, with one card running 1405Mhz core and stock memory i saw anywere from 65-85FPS in the short 5 minute run i did.


Good to know, but isn't 1440p more demanding?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Because it costs $1000 CAD, and the 980 Ti is half as much. An OCed 980 Ti is ~90% of the 1080, so I'm good with that.
> Good to know, but isn't 1440p more demanding?


yes 1440p is more demanding. but if im well over 60fps on 2560x1080 with max everything, it should be no problem to stay over 60fps at 1440. and you can easily push closer to 1500Mhz depending on the card you end up with.


----------



## Noirgheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> yes 1440p is more demanding. but if im well over 60fps on 2560x1080 with max everything, it should be no problem to stay over 60fps at 1440. and you can easily push closer to 1500Mhz depending on the card you end up with.


Just texted a guy for an MSI one. Hoping for over 1400MHz... Anyway, thanks! Looking forward to 1440p at 60FPS on nearly all my games! Most importantly Witcher 3...


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Just texted a guy for an MSI one. Hoping for over 1400MHz... Anyway, thanks! Looking forward to 1440p at 60FPS on nearly all my games! Most importantly Witcher 3...


You excited for Blood & Wine?? I can't wait. 9 more days! I upgraded from crossfire 7950's to my 980 Ti BECAUSE of the Witcher. AMD decided they didn't feel like fixing their broken crossfire drivers for the game so I switched sides. I went from 30FPS stutter with my OC'd 7950's to a silky smooth 60 FPS in the Witcher 3. How much is he looking to get for it?


----------



## johnd0e

nice thing is, if you ever want more you can just pickup another 980ti. i never drop below 100fps with my 980ti sli.


----------



## Noirgheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> You excited for Blood & Wine?? I can't wait. 9 more days! I upgraded from crossfire 7950's to my 980 Ti BECAUSE of the Witcher. AMD decided they didn't feel like fixing their broken crossfire drivers for the game so I switched sides. I went from 30FPS stutter with my OC'd 7950's to a silky smooth 60 FPS in the Witcher 3. How much is he looking to get for it?


$500 cad.


----------



## sherlock

Hey, got a EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid(AIO Water cooled with a 120mm rad) with 82.9% ASIC. Been running stock and it boosts to 1352(occasional 1392 peaks with GPU-Z showing a power constraint). I think I should go for the 1.281mv bios posted on page 1, right?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Hey, got a EVGA GTX980Ti Hybrid(AIO Water cooled with a 120mm rad) with 82.9% ASIC. Been running stock and it boosts to 1352(occasional 1392 peaks with GPU-Z showing a power constraint). I think I should go for the 1.281mv bios posted on page 1, right?


check in gpu-z if you have sammy vram. if so then just COPY the settings in the bios on page one.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> check in gpu-z if you have sammy vram. if so then just COPY the settings in the bios on page one.











I do have Sammy vram, thanks.


----------



## michael-ocn

Yes, see memory type GDDR5 (samsung), that's sammy vram


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Can someone tell me how do I clean this card ? I recently got it, was used for six months and had official gigabyte 2.5 years warranty from its supplier here, but it is so dirty especially the inside of the fans I did use a blower on it but with no help


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I always clean my cards with a can of compressed air and some lint free paper.


But how do I clean the insides of the fans ?


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> But how do I clean the insides of the fans ?


Q tips


----------



## Martin778

Dry Q-tips, with wet ones it will only make a mess.
If it has no warranty seals you might want to remove the cooler and then clean it.

@
BTW my BIOS flash seems to have gone well, only the vCore change wasn't accepted? Strange...
How can I disable boost and keep the card at 1417MHz at load without boosting?


----------



## kayan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Yeah that's odd it appears as if it's a handshake issue between the monitor and the driver. I'm not sure how you are connected to the monitor but maybe try a new cable if you have one and see if that fixes it. Seems to me like a failing cable.


I plugged in an HDMI cord, and after resolving a couple of issues, it seems to be working correctly now. The only bad thing is HDMI caps at 50hz @ 3440x1440. Boo. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Dry Q-tips, with wet ones it will only make a mess.
> If it has no warranty seals you might want to remove the cooler and then clean it.
> 
> @
> BTW my BIOS flash seems to have gone well, only the vCore change wasn't accepted? Strange...
> How can I disable boost and keep the card at 1417MHz at load without boosting?


What memory speed are you running. I'll mod it for you and post it back


----------



## JynxLee

Hoping someone has some advice. I bought my 980 Ti in June of last year. I set a fan curve and I idle around 33 degrees. I only see a temp increase if I load a game pretty much. Well the past month my average temp has increased to 46 degrees at idle. Thats a large jump. I have changed nothing in the case, on the case, no new software, nothing. I keep the system cleaned by taking it outside and blowing it out often, I just took the car itself out and it looks as clean as the day I bought it. I really don't want to have to take it apart and reapply thermal paste and I'd hate to think I have to at this point. Any ideas?


----------



## BrightCandle

Would a 980 ti user be so kind as to run Unigine Heaven 4.0 benchmark with some custom settings? What I am looking for is just the Anti aliasing changed on a few runs so we have one run with it off and a run with 4x, rest of the settings are as follows:

DX11
Quality: Ultra
Tesselation: Normal
Stereo 3D: Disabled
Multi-monito: Disabled
Full Screen: True
Resolution: 1920x1080

The reason is that based on the 1080 and being a 970 SLI owner I am thinking about the impact of the reduced ROPs and how it impacts on MSAA performance. I haven't seen anyone really compare the percentage drop of performance between these two cards for MSAA despite the substantial ROP count differences and I am wonder if it can be quantified simply by looking at relatively performance. Might not show anything useful of course!

My 970 SLI with these settings for example gets:
AA off 159.9
AA 4x 127.8
AA 8x 108.0

I was wondering if the same reduction is seen on the 980 ti or if its increased ROP count and memory bandwidth changes the rate at which it decreases.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Would a 980 ti user be so kind as to run Unigine Heaven 4.0 benchmark with some custom settings? What I am looking for is just the Anti aliasing changed on a few runs so we have one run with it off and a run with 4x, rest of the settings are as follows:
> 
> DX11
> Quality: Ultra
> Tesselation: Normal
> Stereo 3D: Disabled
> Multi-monito: Disabled
> Full Screen: True
> Resolution: 1920x1080
> 
> The reason is that based on the 1080 and being a 970 SLI owner I am thinking about the impact of the reduced ROPs and how it impacts on MSAA performance. I haven't seen anyone really compare the percentage drop of performance between these two cards for MSAA despite the substantial ROP count differences and I am wonder if it can be quantified simply by looking at relatively performance. Might not show anything useful of course!
> 
> My 970 SLI with these settings for example gets:
> AA off 159.9
> AA 4x 127.8
> AA 8x 108.0
> 
> I was wondering if the same reduction is seen on the 980 ti or if its increased ROP count and memory bandwidth changes the rate at which it decreases.


So you are looking for three runs with your settings (AA off, 4x, and 8x)?


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> So you are looking for three runs with your settings (AA off, 4x, and 8x)?


I am.


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Hoping someone has some advice. I bought my 980 Ti in June of last year. I set a fan curve and I idle around 33 degrees. I only see a temp increase if I load a game pretty much. Well the past month my average temp has increased to 46 degrees at idle. Thats a large jump. I have changed nothing in the case, on the case, no new software, nothing. I keep the system cleaned by taking it outside and blowing it out often, I just took the car itself out and it looks as clean as the day I bought it. I really don't want to have to take it apart and reapply thermal paste and I'd hate to think I have to at this point. Any ideas?


So upon further inspection I've discovered the card is constantly running at full clock speed. ***? Anyone run into this. I've disabled any service running I don't immediately recognize but no change.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> I am.


AA off= 160.0
AA 4x=126.0
AA 8x=107.4

I should mention that this is at 1435/3564

EDIT: Also running a 3770k @ 4.6 Ghz. Gigabyte G1 Gaming 7 + 6700k + TridentZ 3400 will be here this week! Goodbye ivy!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> Hoping someone has some advice. I bought my 980 Ti in June of last year. I set a fan curve and I idle around 33 degrees. I only see a temp increase if I load a game pretty much. Well the past month my average temp has increased to 46 degrees at idle. Thats a large jump. I have changed nothing in the case, on the case, no new software, nothing. I keep the system cleaned by taking it outside and blowing it out often, I just took the car itself out and it looks as clean as the day I bought it. I really don't want to have to take it apart and reapply thermal paste and I'd hate to think I have to at this point. Any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> So upon further inspection I've discovered the card is constantly running at full clock speed. ***? Anyone run into this. I've disabled any service running I don't immediately recognize but no change.
Click to expand...

what drivers?

it was several monhs ago, there were a batch of drivers that wouldn't downclock with multi monitors or screen frequency higher than 120hz.


----------



## BrightCandle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> AA off= 160.0
> AA 4x=126.0
> AA 8x=107.4
> 
> I should mention that this is at 1435/3564


Brilliant thanks for that. Interesting theory of mine but completely no evidence of any difference despite the 980 ti having 96 ROPs verses the 56 ROPs of the 970.

970 SLI
Off 159.9
4x 0.79%
8x 0.67%

980 ti
off 160
4x 0.79%
8x 0.67%

Its the same within 0.5%, that is so similar as to feel like an odd result!


----------



## JynxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what drivers?
> 
> it was several monhs ago, there were a batch of drivers that wouldn't downclock with multi monitors or screen frequency higher than 120hz.


I am only running one monitor 1080p/60hz. It was occuring with the drivers the first of this month and then the ones middle of this month, don't remember the numbers. However I went ahead and uninstalled the drivers anyways, did a clean install and now the clock speeds are running at normal idle speeds and my temp has already dropped 10 degrees. Super weird.

However now scrolling on webpages has a weird wavy line that runs straight across that wasn't there ever.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Brilliant thanks for that. Interesting theory of mine but completely no evidence of any difference despite the 980 ti having 96 ROPs verses the 56 ROPs of the 970.
> 
> 970 SLI
> Off 159.9
> 4x 0.79%
> 8x 0.67%
> 
> 980 ti
> off 160
> 4x 0.79%
> 8x 0.67%
> 
> Its the same within 0.5%, that is so similar as to feel like an odd result!


I know, I was surprised that the results were pretty much identical.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Would a 980 ti user be so kind as to run Unigine Heaven 4.0 benchmark with some custom settings? What I am looking for is just the Anti aliasing changed on a few runs so we have one run with it off and a run with 4x, rest of the settings are as follows:
> 
> DX11
> Quality: Ultra
> Tesselation: Normal
> Stereo 3D: Disabled
> Multi-monito: Disabled
> Full Screen: True
> Resolution: 1920x1080
> 
> The reason is that based on the 1080 and being a 970 SLI owner I am thinking about the impact of the reduced ROPs and how it impacts on MSAA performance. I haven't seen anyone really compare the percentage drop of performance between these two cards for MSAA despite the substantial ROP count differences and I am wonder if it can be quantified simply by looking at relatively performance. Might not show anything useful of course!
> 
> My 970 SLI with these settings for example gets:
> AA off 159.9
> AA 4x 127.8
> AA 8x 108.0
> 
> I was wondering if the same reduction is seen on the 980 ti or if its increased ROP count and memory bandwidth changes the rate at which it decreases.


heres my runs,

5960x @ 4.6Ghz, 980ti classy @ 1505Mhz/3505(7010)Mhz

AA off = 166.7
AA 4x = 128.9
AA 8x = 110.7


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I am only running one monitor 1080p/60hz. It was occuring with the drivers the first of this month and then the ones middle of this month, don't remember the numbers. However I went ahead and uninstalled the drivers anyways, did a clean install and now the clock speeds are running at normal idle speeds and my temp has already dropped 10 degrees. Super weird.
> 
> However now scrolling on webpages has a weird wavy line that runs straight across that wasn't there ever.


weird things do happen.

sometimes my trouble shooting a problem results in sacrificing a chicken.









try turning gpu acceleration on/off in the browser settings. sometimes having it on results in crashes and off results in tearing.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JynxLee*
> 
> I am only running one monitor 1080p/60hz. It was occuring with the drivers the first of this month and then the ones middle of this month, don't remember the numbers. However I went ahead and uninstalled the drivers anyways, did a clean install and now the clock speeds are running at normal idle speeds and my temp has already dropped 10 degrees. Super weird.
> 
> However now scrolling on webpages has a weird wavy line that runs straight across that wasn't there ever.


is the wavy line always there?

i get a wierd "shutter" occasionally when im browsing in chrome. im on 362.00


----------



## kingduqc

Hey guys, I've been toying with my 980ti G1 since I got a waterblock and another 980ti on it's way. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ou3pYmRrd8Ka_J1UPCsHWTB2BCsiqjh3Du7xExCrnsk/edit#gid=0

Here are the runs I did, I was just wondering what was going on with the voltage? It seem that when temperature rise the card scale down voltage, is that true? Also, I was wondering if mv send to the card is in plateau (1212mv / 1230mv) or it's just afterburner that is showing this? I've noticed that at 0.44mv offset added it change from 1212mv to 1230mv. Is it linear or not?

I just can't overclock much, the card gets too hot and if the temps go above 70ish c it's droping the voltage quite a bit, can't wait to see what I can do once under water.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrightCandle*
> 
> Would a 980 ti user be so kind as to run Unigine Heaven 4.0 benchmark with some custom settings? What I am looking for is just the Anti aliasing changed on a few runs so we have one run with it off and a run with 4x, rest of the settings are as follows:
> 
> DX11
> Quality: Ultra
> Tesselation: Normal
> Stereo 3D: Disabled
> Multi-monito: Disabled
> Full Screen: True
> Resolution: 1920x1080
> 
> The reason is that based on the 1080 and being a 970 SLI owner I am thinking about the impact of the reduced ROPs and how it impacts on MSAA performance. I haven't seen anyone really compare the percentage drop of performance between these two cards for MSAA despite the substantial ROP count differences and I am wonder if it can be quantified simply by looking at relatively performance. Might not show anything useful of course!
> 
> My 970 SLI with these settings for example gets:
> AA off 159.9
> AA 4x 127.8
> AA 8x 108.0
> 
> I was wondering if the same reduction is seen on the 980 ti or if its increased ROP count and memory bandwidth changes the rate at which it decreases.


- Intel i5 6600k at 4.7Ghz.
- EVGA GTX980Ti - EK Titan-X waterblock.

Core-clock:1580
Memory-clock: 8514

AA OFF = 188.7 FPS
AA x4 = 151.3 FPS
AA x8 = 129.8 FPS


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Hey guys, I've been toying with my 980ti G1 since I got a waterblock and another 980ti on it's way. https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1Ou3pYmRrd8Ka_J1UPCsHWTB2BCsiqjh3Du7xExCrnsk/edit#gid=0
> 
> Here are the runs I did, I was just wondering what was going on with the voltage? It seem that when temperature rise the card scale down voltage, is that true? Also, I was wondering if mv send to the card is in plateau (1212mv / 1230mv) or it's just afterburner that is showing this? I've noticed that at 0.44mv offset added it change from 1212mv to 1230mv. Is it linear or not?
> 
> I just can't overclock much, the card gets too hot and if the temps go above 70ish c it's droping the voltage quite a bit, can't wait to see what I can do once under water.


yes it will voltage throttle with temps though usually 62c to 68c. there is a thread around here:
MBT 1.36 and GM200 BIOS - Voltage sliders missing

those two sets of voltage sliders control the boost and temp voltages. the quick and dirty way fo "showing" those is open the bios in KEPLER bios tweaker set those 4 sliders (min/max for boost/temp) to anything, save and then open in maxwell bios tweaker

as an example (*YMMV!*)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






i knew after benching/gaming my card for a few days that i like 1.23v but for benching i wanted to be able to increase it to 1.268 so thats what i set the boost voltage at. then putting both temp sliders to the max i would want eliminated any temp throttling.

i also noticed that my card would boost to clk state #61 in the boost table no matter what i did. so i then went down the voltage table and made sure those min/max were the same as the boost voltage sliders at the top:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







and voltages are in "steps" of 6mv. however i need to set +18mv before i see a 6mv increase in AB. unwinder (the AB dev) explained (somewhat) that it has to do with the ASIC of the card. and a really weird thing is if i set more than +36 my voltage goes to 1.28 and i boost to clk state #74 (1586 in my boost table) and crash hard. *so i don't do that.*









hope that helped more than confuse.









you can read (with translate in chrome unless you speak deutschland [german])
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

pay attention to:
*Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titanium X) --- max. Set volts, and throttle limits*


----------



## kingduqc

Can I get away with 360 + 240 rad for two 980ti oc and a 4770k oc or I should invest in a new case with a 480 + 360 rad? Just yesterday I saw how much heat it can create once you hit the the voltage..


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kingduqc*
> 
> Can I get away with 360 + 240 rad for two 980ti oc and a 4770k oc or I should invest in a new case with a 480 + 360 rad? Just yesterday I saw how much heat it can create once you hit the the voltage..


A good 360 + 240 coupled with some decent fans should be plenty for your needs.


----------



## ir88ed

Agreed. Have the same but with 5930K oc'ed. I push the cards hard, but temps are always in the mid 50 deg C range. You are right about the heat, really warms up the room.


----------



## bmgjet

Whats a good graphics score for 3DMark11 on 980ti.
Was seeing how far I needed to overclock to beat the GTX1080 @ 2.1ghz with 28K gfx score.
Turns out 1.5ghz on my 980ti already pulls a better graphics score.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11267171


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Whats a good graphics score for 3DMark11 on 980ti.
> Was seeing how far I needed to overclock to beat the GTX1080 @ 2.1ghz with 28K gfx score.
> Turns out 1.5ghz on my 980ti already pulls a better graphics score.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11267171


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11110149

My watercooled 980Ti at 1586/8540 MHz. Keep your GTX980TI if you're thinking of upgrading, wait for the GTX1080Ti.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11110149
> 
> My watercooled 980Ti at 1586/8540 MHz. Keep your GTX980TI if you're thinking of upgrading, wait for the GTX1080Ti.


Nice, but I'd like to see 30,000 gpu score!


----------



## Martin778

I can give it a go with two Ti's SLI


----------



## johnd0e

Not really to hard with 2 ti's lol.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11163320

Has anybody with them xtreme gaming cards hit 30k on a single? Those are probly the best bet since most can churn out 1600+mhz.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice, but I'd like to see 30,000 gpu score!


I'll see if I can push her a little bit more to get 30k, only 50 points away


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Nice, but I'd like to see 30,000 gpu score!


I can't get above my previous score, even when i increase my clocks even further and push the limits.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Not really to hard with 2 ti's lol.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11163320
> 
> Has anybody with them xtreme gaming cards hit 30k on a single? Those are probly the best bet since most can churn out 1600+mhz.


I actually pushed 1600/8512 on my 980Ti a few minutes ago, but i can't beat my previous graphics score of 29952.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11269957

Perhaps the current drivers are inferior (gimping started?) when it comes to benchmarking, or my card is operating at the edge of being stable/crashing, i don't know.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I can't get above my previous score, even when i increase my clocks even further and push the limits.
> I actually pushed 1600/8512 on my 980Ti a few minutes ago, but i can't beat my previous graphics score of 29952.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11269957
> 
> Perhaps the current drivers are inferior (gimping started?) when it comes to benchmarking, or my card is operating at the edge of being stable/crashing, i don't know.


Shut your system down and let it sit for a few minutes to get it all down to room temps, then boot it up and run a benchmark as fast as possible before everything heats up lol.


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Shut your system down and let it sit for a few minutes to get it all down to room temps, then boot it up and run a benchmark as fast as possible before everything heats up lol.


Temperatures shouldn't be a problem, i'm running an EK waterblock on my GTX980Ti. Temps never exceed 50c.
I'll try one more time later tonight


----------



## SauronTheGreat

so these are my 3dmark scores on my system are they good enough ? do i need to get a better CPU ? or its good enough for 1080p gaming ?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> so these are my 3dmark scores on my system are they good enough ? do i need to get a better CPU ? or its good enough for 1080p gaming ?


A 980ti is way more than enough for 1080p and an ivybridge i7 running at 4.5 probably beats out a skylake i7 at stock clocks. That system would do well with 1440p gaming.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

more than good enough for 1080p gaming, altough a decent cpu+980ti oc-d should do 20k+ easy.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> more than good enough for 1080p gaming, altough a decent cpu+980ti oc-d should do 20k+ easy.


Right, don't really need it for 1080p, but if you bump the gpu clocks up a bit...
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/10921748
1467 / 7712 -> 20873 graphics score


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> more than good enough for 1080p gaming, altough a decent cpu+980ti oc-d should do 20k+ easy.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11394742?

1585/8540 - 22592 graphics score.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

actually the problem is that i do not know what values to put in the MSI AB because Mr.Dark does the best OC via bios in OCN unfortunately he is not available . i know how core clocks, mem clocks and power target work in MSI AB but voltage control confuses me it has a maximum of +87, dont know what to put in it :'(


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> actually the problem is that i do not know what values to put in the MSI AB because Mr.Dark does the best OC via bios in OCN unfortunately he is not available . i know how core clocks, mem clocks and power target work in MSI AB but voltage control confuses me it has a maximum of +87, dont know what to put in it :'(


Its all about testing. You have to bump your clocks up untill your being limited by voltage then add a smidge of voltage and try pushing clocks farther. Sooner or later youll either hit a mhz wall or youll hit a thermal wall in wich case youll need to reduce voltage and clocks untill your within reasonable temps.

Of course if your temps are high right off the bat with stock voltage then dont expect increasing voltage to do a whole lot for you.

Its a fine dance between voltage, thermals and the cards components. Some cards react different then others.


----------



## CoreyL4

Getting a MSI 980 ti tomorrow. Gonna see how it compares to my ftw card.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have Sammy vram, thanks.


Update: Not sure what's wrong but the SC-1281mv bios is not working for my 980Ti Hybrid(Sammy vram), when I flash it nvflash shoots back a warning saying the firmware PCI system ID don't match, I flashed anyway and no port on the card outputs video signal during boot. I had to put in a GTX950 to boot and flash back to stock bios on the Hybrid to salvage it.



Stock bios is attached if anyone want to look into it.

GM200hybrid.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Martin778

Not too bad I think? http://puu.sh/p2HGI/c543a64772.jpg


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do have Sammy vram, thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Update: Not sure what's wrong but the SC-1281mv bios is not working for my 980Ti Hybrid(Sammy vram), when I flash it nvflash shoots back a warning saying the firmware PCI system ID don't match, I flashed anyway and no port on the card outputs video signal during boot. I had to put in a GTX950 to boot and flash back to stock bios on the Hybrid to salvage it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock bios is attached if anyone want to look into it.
> 
> GM200hybrid.zip 147k .zip file
Click to expand...

i thought you were going to COPY the settings?

*IF* your attached bios *IS* your stock here:

GM200hybridMOD.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## johnd0e

People need to learn not to flash bios's all willy nilly.

always copy the settings into your own stock bios. If you dont know how to do this simply post your stock bios and ask someone to mod it for you.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> People need to learn not to flash bios's all willy nilly.
> 
> always copy the settings into your own stock bios. If you dont know how to do this simply post your stock bios and ask someone to mod it for you.


Sorry but I had no idea how to copy setting into my own stock bios and didn't get what loomiam meant by "copy the settings". Would help a lot if all this was in the OP, but now lesson learned for me and nothing important was lost.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i thought you were going to COPY the settings?
> 
> *IF* your attached bios *IS* your stock here:
> 
> GM200hybridMOD.zip 146k .zip file


Thanks a lot, that was my stock bios and thanks for doing the mod, I will give that a shot.

Update: Flashed and Rebooted fine, thanks. Firing up Percison X and adjusting settings atm.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Sorry but I had no idea how to copy setting into my own stock bios and didn't get what loomiam meant by "copy the settings". Would help a lot if all this was in the OP, but now lesson learned for me and nothing important was lost.
> Thanks a lot, that was my stock bios and thanks for doing the mod, I will give that a shot.


wasn't trying to be mean or direct that toward you. i've just seen plenty of people do the same thing. some aren't as level headed as others, and fingers get pointed and blame gets put in the wrong places.

anyways, you fixed the mistake and all is good, thats all that matters.


----------



## KingKwentyne

I would like to submit my validation. Thanks in advance.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/amfcd


----------



## looniam

fill out the form in the first post


----------



## sherlock

Thanks again to Looniam for providing the modded 1281mv bios for my EVGA Hybrid. Run just fine and it can now sustain boost at 1392mhz without core+ adjustments(used to be around 1342 with occasional 1392 peaks). Running Armored Warfare on 4K Ultra setting to see for the following two screenshots.


Spoiler: power target to 121%









Spoiler: power target 100%/default







There interesting thing to me is that VDDC maxed at 1.19V(shouldn't this be 1.281V?) and the prevalent(Blue) Perf Cap reason listed by GPU-Z is Voltage reliability(Vrel)

I will look into it more when I have more time to do real overclocking and run Heaven benchmarks.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Not too bad I think? http://puu.sh/p2HGI/c543a64772.jpg


Whoa... i'd say too, what does the gpu boost to to get a graphics score like that? And do you use nv-inspector to do any driver tweaks?

Or is that an SLI score?


----------



## Martin778

It's SLI of course, look at the GPU-Z window ;-)
I'm only concerned about my low CPU score.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It's SLI of course, look at the GPU-Z window ;-)
> I'm only concerned about my low CPU score.


Duh... i see it now







I've never run sli obviously.

That cpu score looks in the zone, i get about 49k at 4.4 and 50k at 4.5.

4.5
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5420270
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5420268

4.4
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5419184
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5418661


----------



## SauronTheGreat

guys when are we all getting ansel ? when the drivers for the 1000 series are released ?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> guys when are we all getting ansel ? when the drivers for the 1000 series are released ?


I want Fast Sync -- VSync with minimal latency penalty.

Ansel is game-engine dependent -- the game has to built to support it. I hear the next Witcher 3 DLC will support it.

On that same note, some developers are working on a solution to make Simultaneous Multi-Projection useful on Maxwell to speed up 4K rendering, via the use of multiple-resolutions. If anyone has more information, please share.

Found it: 4K rendering using SMP improves fps from 45-50 to over 60fps. On Maxwell 2.0, it will use an existing tech called Multi-Res Shading, which is a limited version of SMP due to hardware limitations. For sure, it will provide a boost over native 4K rendering, but probably no where near as much as true SMP on the 1080.


----------



## wizardbro

Hey guys, I need some help editing my bios.
If I just want to increase the power limit on my 980ti hybrid, do I just scroll down to the power limit fields and increase the max to 140% or do I have to increase the TDP fields to match it too?

Right now, at stock, my TDP field is set to 225w, pcie+rail1+rail2=375w or something and my power limit is capped at 110% 275w.
I want to increase the power limit max cap to 140% which is around 350w, so it doesn't throttle cause of power.

For reference, I'm referring to the first field/table as the TDP field and the 6th field/table that's under the psu rail2 as power limit field.


----------



## jebidia

Hi all,

Very late to the party here and have a question I'm having trouble finding an answer to...I run 2 x 980 ti's SC's on a Hackintosh and am curious if I get the cards in a windows machine can I simply flash the Kingpin bios on them or will that cause problems. I'm looking through the bios of the cards and comparing the settings and they aren't that far off. My temps currently never get about 78 ish so I think I've got some room to play.

thanks


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Hey guys, I need some help editing my bios.
> If I just want to increase the power limit on my 980ti hybrid, do I just scroll down to the power limit fields and increase the max to 140% or do I have to increase the TDP fields to match it too?


*Worth noting that I'm using 140% power limit (350W effectively) now as I am using individual PCIe cables.* *Make sure the 3 //default// wattages of the PCIe, 6-pin and 8-pin all total up to your desired power limit*.


Spoiler: Image Tutorial, click this to view image.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> *Worth noting that I'm using 140% power limit (350W effectively) now as I am using individual PCIe cables.* *Make sure the 3 //default// wattages of the PCIe, 6-pin and 8-pin all total up to your desired power limit*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image Tutorial, click this to view image.


Thanks a lot. I'm only using a single cable connected to the psu for the gpu though. It's one of those daisy chain cables that terminate in x2 6+2. 140% power limit 350w and it's been working fine.
Should I connect another cable into the psu to get one dedicated cable each for the 8 and 6 pin on the gpu?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> Thanks a lot. I'm only using a single cable connected to the psu for the gpu though. It's one of those daisy chain cables that terminate in x2 6+2. 140% power limit 350w and it's been working fine.
> Should I connect another cable into the psu to get one dedicated cable each for the 8 and 6 pin on the gpu?


Always safer to connect separate cables to each connector as it ensures less stress on the cable itself. If your split cable has enough gauge, it can be safe up to around 388W, but why risk it? Best to play it safe. Those daisy chain cables are usually best for dual 6-pin graphics cards or 6+8 cards which don't exceed the spec; but the PCIe spec itself allows for a huge overcompensation so strictly speaking an 6-pin or 8-pin can handle much higher loads than the spec. states (75W, 150W).


----------



## Kriffy

Hi all,

Would anyone mind copying the settings from the SC-1281mv bios to my attached stock bios?

Thanks!

GM200.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jebidia*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Very late to the party here and have a question I'm having trouble finding an answer to...I run 2 x 980 ti's SC's on a Hackintosh and am curious if I get the cards in a windows machine can I simply flash the Kingpin bios on them or will that cause problems. I'm looking through the bios of the cards and comparing the settings and they aren't that far off. My temps currently never get about 78 ish so I think I've got some room to play.
> 
> thanks


This will cause you to brick the card. Never flash a bios that wasn't from your very own card. Doing so is a huge risk. If you want to modify it to match a modified bios use GPUz to save your bios to desktop and then use maxwell bios tuner to modify your bios to match the previously modified bios. This is easily done by opening two instances of MBT side by side. Then flash your new modified bios using the steps on the first page. Also remember to keep an copy of the stock bios in case you need it in the future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Would anyone mind copying the settings from the SC-1281mv bios to my attached stock bios?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file


not trying to sway your choice, i can do this. but would you rather a custom bios instead? tailored to your current stable clocks and whatever wattage and voltage you want? as well as booost on or off. let me know.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> Would anyone mind copying the settings from the SC-1281mv bios to my attached stock bios?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> GM200.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not trying to sway your choice, i can do this. but would you rather a custom bios instead? tailored to your current stable clocks and whatever wattage and voltage you want? as well as booost on or off. let me know.
Click to expand...

Haha not trying to sway your choice but wouldn't you want me to make it everything you hoped and dreamed it could be...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> not trying to sway your choice, i can do this. but would you rather a custom bios instead? tailored to your current stable clocks and whatever wattage and voltage you want? as well as booost on or off. let me know.


Haha sure! Honestly I am not too well versed with a custom BIOS (at least not for a GPU). I'm simply not too happy over what I was able to achieve on the stock BIOS for my 980ti hybrid so I wanted to increase the voltage & power to truly unlock it's potential. I don't need anything on the bleeding edge (just using it for gaming) so maybe setting it to 1281mV (or maybe a bit lower?) with the 425 watt maximum power target (which would correspond to 121% on the power limit slider in case I want to lower the wattage). Also I think I want to leave boost enabled (again, I don't need to be at the bleeding edge of performance) just for lifespan and heat reasons (even though heat probably isn't that much of an issue as it barely breaks 50c under load currently).

Also I'm not quite sure what you mean by tailoring it to my current stable clocks, but if it's beneficial I am all for it. Feel free to provide any suggestions as again I am new diving this deep.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> not trying to sway your choice, i can do this. but would you rather a custom bios instead? tailored to your current stable clocks and whatever wattage and voltage you want? as well as booost on or off. let me know.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha sure! Honestly I am not too well versed with a custom BIOS (at least not for a GPU). I'm simply not too happy over what I was able to achieve on the stock BIOS for my 980ti hybrid so I wanted to increase the voltage & power to truly unlock it's potential. I don't need anything on the bleeding edge (just using it for gaming) so maybe setting it to 1281mV (or maybe a bit lower?) with the 425 watt maximum power target (which would correspond to 121% on the power limit slider in case I want to lower the wattage). Also I think I want to leave boost enabled (again, I don't need to be at the bleeding edge of performance) just for lifespan and heat reasons (even though heat probably isn't that much of an issue as it barely breaks 50c under load currently).
> 
> Also I'm not quite sure what you mean by tailoring it to my current stable clocks, but if it's beneficial I am all for it. Feel free to provide any suggestions as again I am new diving this deep.
Click to expand...

What I would suggest is allow someone to set your voltage up. From what I know about the hybrid cards are that they love voltage. Fix the voltage at 1.28V turn off turbo boost and increase the power target. Flash this bios and then test test test. Find the max core and memory clocks you can achieve at this voltage. Once you are happy and found these max clocks report back and we can alter your clocks on the bios to allow you to never need to use OC software anymore. You can actually alter the fan profile also if you are unhappy with the temps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kriffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> not trying to sway your choice, i can do this. but would you rather a custom bios instead? tailored to your current stable clocks and whatever wattage and voltage you want? as well as booost on or off. let me know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What I would suggest is allow someone to set your voltage up. From what I know about the hybrid cards are that they love voltage. Fix the voltage at 1.28V turn off turbo boost and increase the power target. Flash this bios and then test test test. Find the max core and memory clocks you can achieve at this voltage. Once you are happy and found these max clocks report back and we can alter your clocks on the bios to allow you to never need to use OC software anymore. You can actually alter the fan profile also if you are unhappy with the temps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool, that's easy enough. So that is essentially what I asked for but without boost or the tailored clocks, correct?

So if someone could tweak my bios above for this it would be much appreciated!


----------



## johnd0e

working on it, was waiting to see what you said about superkyles suggestion. be back in a few.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Cool, that's easy enough. So that is essentially what I asked for but without boost or the tailored clocks, correct?
> 
> So if someone could tweak my bios above for this it would be much appreciated!


here you go, give this a shot.

overclock it and see what your max stable clock is and then i can go back in and redo it with your stable clocks.

BIOS_MOD.zip 146k .zip file


-voltage = 1.28v
-core clock = 1405Mhz
-memory = stock 7010Mhz(3505)
-power = 300w @100% slider, 425w at 142% slider(might display as 141% in AB or PX16)
-BOOST OFF


----------



## Kriffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> here you go, give this a shot.
> 
> overclock it and see what your max stable clock is and then i can go back in and redo it with your stable clocks.
> 
> BIOS_MOD.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> -voltage = 1.28v
> -core clock = 1405Mhz
> -memory = stock 7010Mhz(3505)
> -power = 300w @100% slider, 425w at 142% slider(might display as 141% in AB or PX16)
> -BOOST OFF


Thank you!

Flash went fine and I just tried some very brief testing of upping the core clock and I couldn't get past 1410 MHz stable running heaven even with the power limit maxed out (temps just hanging around 57). Is my fear confirmed that this is a piss poor overclocker or could there be something else I'm forgetting? I'll still test it more tomorrow and see what I can get the memory clock up to.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> here you go, give this a shot.
> 
> overclock it and see what your max stable clock is and then i can go back in and redo it with your stable clocks.
> 
> BIOS_MOD.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> -voltage = 1.28v
> -core clock = 1405Mhz
> -memory = stock 7010Mhz(3505)
> -power = 300w @100% slider, 425w at 142% slider(might display as 141% in AB or PX16)
> -BOOST OFF
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Flash went fine and I just tried some very brief testing of upping the core clock and I couldn't get past 1410 MHz stable running heaven even with the power limit maxed out (temps just hanging around 57). Is my fear confirmed that this is a piss poor overclocker or could there be something else I'm forgetting? I'll still test it more tomorrow and see what I can get the memory clock up to.
Click to expand...

Are you able to confirm the voltage has increase along with the power target to ensure the flash was successful? Also what was your max core clock prior to flashing the bios? Higher or lower?

When you say even with the power target maxed out are you still able to adjust the slider? If so to what percent?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wizardbro

I have a hybrid as well, and I looked over kriffy's stock bios and all the numbers were the same as my stock bios, just the bios version and the checksum are different. Can I use the modded bios made for Kriffy as well or are there more things at play in bioses that I don't know about? I just needed the 1.28v voltage settings. Should I copy em or flash the bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Always safer to connect separate cables to each connector as it ensures less stress on the cable itself. If your split cable has enough gauge, it can be safe up to around 388W, but why risk it? Best to play it safe. Those daisy chain cables are usually best for dual 6-pin graphics cards or 6+8 cards which don't exceed the spec; but the PCIe spec itself allows for a huge overcompensation so strictly speaking an 6-pin or 8-pin can handle much higher loads than the spec. states (75W, 150W).


Thank you, will do.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Guys is it true that a 1070 out performs a Titan-X ? is this legit ?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Guys is it true that a 1070 out performs a Titan-X ? is this legit ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


since the 1080 FS leak earlier was pretty accurate, yeah in stock vs stock.

right now the 1080 and i'll assume the 1070 are hampered OCing with temps and voltage. AIB cards can help the thermals but it might take a minute to get a bios editor and flash for the voltage throttling - like early kepler/maxwell releases.

after looking at a few reviews that used an OCed 980ti/titanX; around 1500/1550 matches a 1080 _at stock_ but once the 1080 increases clock speed 15% more than maxwell, it pulls ahead. pascal reaches high clocks (2000+) that a maxwell card can't get within 15% of so, let's see how much OC room the 1070 has and if a big maxwell can come close.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi all, is there a way to know the maximum TDP of my two GTX980 Ti while overclocked?

Is there a software that tell me the maximum TDP?
Is it reliable?


----------



## Kriffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Are you able to confirm the voltage has increase along with the power target to ensure the flash was successful? Also what was your max core clock prior to flashing the bios? Higher or lower?
> 
> When you say even with the power target maxed out are you still able to adjust the slider? If so to what percent?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can confirm that the voltage was increased but not the power (GPU-z and afterburner screenshot attached under load). It is definitely clocking higher than with the stock bios as I could only reach +40 MHz on the core clock which resulted in 1368 MHz when boosted.

And no I could not adjust the slider further - its at 141% which should correspond to the 425W power target in the modified bios.

oc.PNG 224k .PNG file


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I have a hybrid as well, and I looked over kriffy's stock bios and all the numbers were the same as my stock bios, just the bios version and the checksum are different. Can I use the modded bios made for Kriffy as well or are there more things at play in bioses that I don't know about? I just needed the 1.28v voltage settings. Should I copy em or flash the bios?
> Thank you, will do.


Generally safer to copy the values into your own BIOS. I've never flashed another user's BIOS, but there's no reason it shouldn't work if the card type and model is the same.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> I can confirm that the voltage was increased but not the power (GPU-z and afterburner screenshot attached under load). It is definitely clocking higher than with the stock bios as I could only reach +40 MHz on the core clock which resulted in 1368 MHz when boosted.
> 
> And no I could not adjust the slider further - its at 141% which should correspond to the 425W power target in the modified bios.
> 
> oc.PNG 224k .PNG file


I can look into it when i get home. You have no perfcap, and your only at 82% TDP, so it shouldnt be a power issue.

Are you trying to overclock the memory as well or is that still at stock? Whats happening when your card becomes unstable? Driver crashes/freezing or artifacting?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi all, is there a way to know the maximum TDP of my two GTX980 Ti while overclocked?
> 
> Is there a software that tell me the maximum TDP?
> Is it reliable?


There is no reliable software but a device walled a kill-a-watt can tell you this. I will tell you the amount of power you are pulling from the wall. with this you can use the efficiency of your power supply to understand the amount of power the computer uses under any load situation. They can be purchased fairly cheap. You do not need a fancy model.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> I can confirm that the voltage was increased but not the power (GPU-z and afterburner screenshot attached under load). It is definitely clocking higher than with the stock bios as I could only reach +40 MHz on the core clock which resulted in 1368 MHz when boosted.
> 
> And no I could not adjust the slider further - its at 141% which should correspond to the 425W power target in the modified bios.
> 
> oc.PNG 224k .PNG file


One thing I notice right away is the fan speed stays very low. Increase the aggressiveness of the fan curve. Yes this will generate more noise but for maxwell cards they want to run as cool as possible.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Flash went fine and I just tried some very brief testing of upping the core clock and I couldn't get past 1410 MHz stable running heaven even with the power limit maxed out (temps just hanging around 57). Is my fear confirmed that this is a piss poor overclocker or could there be something else I'm forgetting? I'll still test it more tomorrow and see what I can get the memory clock up to.


You should limit your voltage to 1.225~ max otherwise you will kill your card at 1.28v. Hybrid and air cooled cards cannot sustain that high of a voltage for long.

1.28 is only for real water cooled cards.

Btw, many cards do not scale with extra voltage and in some cases extra voltage reduces overclock ability.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Flash went fine and I just tried some very brief testing of upping the core clock and I couldn't get past 1410 MHz stable running heaven even with the power limit maxed out (temps just hanging around 57). Is my fear confirmed that this is a piss poor overclocker or could there be something else I'm forgetting? I'll still test it more tomorrow and see what I can get the memory clock up to.
> 
> 
> 
> You should limit your voltage to 1.225~ max otherwise you will kill your card at 1.28v. Hybrid and air cooled cards cannot sustain that high of a voltage for long.
> 
> 1.28 is only for real water cooled cards.
> 
> Btw, many cards do not scale with extra voltage and in some cases extra voltage reduces overclock ability.
Click to expand...

This is not exactly true.
First off the voltage comment. Hybrid and air cooled cards can handle 1.28V no problem if the VRM can handle it and has sufficient cooling. At 1.28V it's not the voltage that can hurt the card it's the heat generated from the voltage which is why some say full block coolers are reserved for 1.28V. It honestly depends on the card. My previous card was a xtreme gigabyte which can easily handle the 1.28V on air without any issue it really just depends.

The statement about cards not scaling with voltage is not true either. While some can definitely overclock higher with lower voltage the majority of the cards do infact scale with voltage. I think what you mean to say is that maxwell cards do not scale linearly with voltage most of the time. Meaning most cards are found to increase stability at higher speeds with more voltage and then the voltage required to maintain stability will have a steep increase.

You are right in saying at something like 1.25V he may have slightly better stability if his VRM is limiting the overclock but this is far from absolute. By reducing the voltage you are reducing heat which maxwell cards hate heat for stable OCs which is why this could work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Guys is it true that a 1070 out performs a Titan-X ? is this legit ?


That 980 TI in the bench is most likely a reference card running around 1200MHz boosted, from 1075MHz base. Any decent AIB 980 TI will boost to 1350+ and close and surpass that 5% quickly, leaving room still to OC to 1500MHz. Keep in mind that 1.5GHz 980 TI's score 21-22K.

It's not really any surprise that Boost 3.0 is wringing almost everyting out of the 1070 just to beat reference TX's and 980 TI's. A 5% difference is still considered within the standard margin of error, so no, not rightly outperforming either card.


----------



## Kriffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I can look into it when i get home. You have no perfcap, and your only at 82% TDP, so it shouldnt be a power issue.
> 
> Are you trying to overclock the memory as well or is that still at stock? Whats happening when your card becomes unstable? Driver crashes/freezing or artifacting?


Haven't even touched the memory clock yet. The whole system freezes when I pushed it beyond 1410 MHz.

I could try increasing the fan curve as Kyle suggested, but it seems odd to me that it freezes up with relatively low temps.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I can look into it when i get home. You have no perfcap, and your only at 82% TDP, so it shouldnt be a power issue.
> 
> Are you trying to overclock the memory as well or is that still at stock? Whats happening when your card becomes unstable? Driver crashes/freezing or artifacting?
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't even touched the memory clock yet. The whole system freezes when I pushed it beyond 1410 MHz.
> 
> I could try increasing the fan curve as Kyle suggested, but it seems odd to me that it freezes up with relatively low temps.
Click to expand...

The temps you are reading are the core temps (under water). The fan speed is representative for the air cooled components also (blower fan). Meaning although the core is nice and cool the memory and VRMs need the blower style fan to be higher. Unfortunately without an alternative way of measuring temps you do not know what these temps are. Many report that since the fan curve is based off the core they needed a much more aggressive fan curve to ensure vrm and memory stay cool also. It's a downfall to the hybrid card. Set a manual fan speed of say 70% and try again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

At stock memory clocks i doubt his system is freezing from overheating memory, if he was experienceing memory over heat he would see artifacts most likely.

Not saying its impossible, but i dont think that memory temps is what the cause of the instability is.

Edit:

If the core vrm is being cooled by the fan as well then that could be the issue, overheating core vrm will definetly freeze up the system.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> At stock memory clocks i doubt his system is freezing from overheating memory, if he was experienceing memory over heat he would see artifacts most likely.
> 
> Not saying its impossible, but i dont think that memory temps is what the cause of the instability is.


At 1.28V and low blower fan speed it very well could be freezing from vrm temps.

Edit posted this right before I saw your edit haha. I think this is what is causing his freezing but no way to know for sure without testing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> At 1.28V and low blower fan speed it very well could be freezing from vrm temps.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See my edit.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Guys is it true that a 1070 out performs a Titan-X ? is this legit ?


whoa... that's impressive for the 1070 to beat out a stock 980ti. In practical terms, overclocked 980tis are much closer to a stock 1080, mine scores just shy of those numbers and well ahead of the stock 1070, but overclock the 1070 a little... What's the target price for a 1070? If it's low enough, that could be a real sweet deal for a 1440p system.

1080 is to 4k, like 980ti is to 1440p
1070 is to 1440p, like 970 is to 1080p


----------



## electro2u

Awww snap. Now I want a 1080 Ti.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Awww snap. Now I want a 1080 Ti.


Me too..

I will always get a ti.. TIs are mine lol

Came across this on reddit.

Any thoughts?

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8567502/fs/5344486


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Came across this on reddit.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8567502/fs/5344486


They are a year apart. My Firestrike numbers have come down since I first got my 980 Ti too and wondered why.


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> They are a year apart. My Firestrike numbers have come down since I first got my 980 Ti too and wondered why.


Wouldnt this make firestrike unreliable than?


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> At stock memory clocks i doubt his system is freezing from overheating memory, if he was experienceing memory over heat he would see artifacts most likely.
> 
> Not saying its impossible, but i dont think that memory temps is what the cause of the instability is.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If the core vrm is being cooled by the fan as well then that could be the issue, overheating core vrm will definetly freeze up the system.


Hi everyone, I have a very good Hybrid 980 tiwith a 80.9 asic. What I did with my blower fan is set in afterburner the following fan curve. 22% fan to 35 core temp, then 35% fan to 45 core temp, then 45% fan over 45 core temp. I have it also so it scales up with the gpu temp. For example I played Doom and the gpu temp got to 56 and my blower fan went to 55 for the vrm and memory. *My room temp was 79 degrees though*. I want to keep the blower fan below 50 because after that it becomes noticeable noise wise. Then we lose one of the reasons to have water cooling in the first place.

I play at 7680x1440 res and my gpu sits at 1575/7600 mem (Hynix), I have had my gpu since October/2015 and I am game stable with the stock bios at +50 for voltage in afterburner.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> This is not exactly true.
> First off the voltage comment. Hybrid and air cooled cards can handle 1.28V no problem if the VRM can handle it and has sufficient cooling. At 1.28V it's not the voltage that can hurt the card it's the heat generated from the voltage which is why some say full block coolers are reserved for 1.28V. It honestly depends on the card. My previous card was a xtreme gigabyte which can easily handle the 1.28V on air without any issue it really just depends.
> 
> The statement about cards not scaling with voltage is not true either. While some can definitely overclock higher with lower voltage the majority of the cards do infact scale with voltage. I think what you mean to say is that maxwell cards do not scale linearly with voltage most of the time. Meaning most cards are found to increase stability at higher speeds with more voltage and then the voltage required to maintain stability will have a steep increase.
> 
> You are right in saying at something like 1.25V he may have slightly better stability if his VRM is limiting the overclock but this is far from absolute. By reducing the voltage you are reducing heat which maxwell cards hate heat for stable OCs which is why this could work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stock hybrid cards generally only have a tiny plate on top of the VRM. With extra voltage the added heat is what kills the card.
I did not say the VRM can't handle the voltage(it can when sufficiently cooled).

I have already seen several reports of cards dying with voltage as little as 1.24

k1ngpin himself said some maxwell cards do not scale *at all* past certain voltages.
This has been the case for both of my cards on H20.

Also too much voltage can cause a mess of green or red splotches on the screen

As for heat, the maxwell core doesn't care about heat really. I didn't gain much off of putting either cards on water using stock voltage.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Wouldnt this make firestrike unreliable than?


Not unless you are testing at different times. Different operating system, different drivers. Who knows? And I don't think it's a very good benchmark.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> This is not exactly true.
> First off the voltage comment. Hybrid and air cooled cards can handle 1.28V no problem if the VRM can handle it and has sufficient cooling. At 1.28V it's not the voltage that can hurt the card it's the heat generated from the voltage which is why some say full block coolers are reserved for 1.28V. It honestly depends on the card. My previous card was a xtreme gigabyte which can easily handle the 1.28V on air without any issue it really just depends.
> 
> The statement about cards not scaling with voltage is not true either. While some can definitely overclock higher with lower voltage the majority of the cards do infact scale with voltage. I think what you mean to say is that maxwell cards do not scale linearly with voltage most of the time. Meaning most cards are found to increase stability at higher speeds with more voltage and then the voltage required to maintain stability will have a steep increase.
> 
> You are right in saying at something like 1.25V he may have slightly better stability if his VRM is limiting the overclock but this is far from absolute. By reducing the voltage you are reducing heat which maxwell cards hate heat for stable OCs which is why this could work.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Stock hybrid cards generally only have a tiny plate on top of the VRM. With extra voltage the added heat is what kills the card.
> I did not say the VRM can't handle the voltage(it can when sufficiently cooled).
> 
> I have already seen several reports of cards dying with voltage as little as 1.24
> 
> k1ngpin himself said some maxwell cards do not scale *at all* past certain voltages.
> This has been the case for both of my cards on H20.
> 
> Also too much voltage can cause a mess of green or red splotches on the screen
> 
> As for heat, the maxwell core doesn't care about heat really. I didn't gain much off of putting either cards on water using stock voltage.
Click to expand...

Maxwell absolutely cares about heat. They are very temperature sensitive. Please do not indicate otherwise this is very well known. As for the cards dying at 1.24V I would love to see what you are talking about as this is very shocking and hard to believe. Not saying your are wrong I just find it quite odd. You are correct on how the hybrid is cooled however since the gpu is not dumping loads of heat into the case the blower fan paired with a convective plate and decent thermal pads have proven to work quite well.

As far as cards not scaling "at all" with voltage increase past a certain extent yes this is correct except you are selectively choosing parts to focus on. The gains from increasing past 1.2 to 1.25 have proven to be quite significant but yes not all cards like more voltage. the majority however do. If you don't believe me take a look at the custom bios thread. Many users start low and slowly increase voltage allowing those who follow to follow the progression. This increase is not linear but the scale exist. From 1.25 to 1.28 most cards still saw an improvement however this improvement is much smaller. From 1.28 to 1.31 many cards did not see an increase in stability but there are a few who did. Maximo or something like that was very determined to beat 17k firestrike score with his 980 and did so but it took increasing voltage to 1.31V.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> *Maxwell absolutely cares about heat. They are very temperature sensitive.* Please do not indicate otherwise this is very well known. As for the cards dying at 1.24V I would love to see what you are talking about as this is very shocking and hard to believe. Not saying your are wrong I just find it quite odd. You are correct on how the hybrid is cooled however since the gpu is not dumping loads of heat into the case the blower fan paired with a convective plate and decent thermal pads have proven to work quite well.
> 
> As far as cards not scaling "at all" with voltage increase past a certain extent yes this is correct except you are selectively choosing parts to focus on. The gains from increasing past 1.2 to 1.25 have proven to be quite significant but yes not all cards like more voltage. the majority however do. If you don't believe me take a look at the custom bios thread. Many users start low and slowly increase voltage allowing those who follow to follow the progression. This increase is not linear but the scale exist. From 1.25 to 1.28 most cards still saw an improvement however this improvement is much smaller. From 1.28 to 1.31 many cards did not see an increase in stability but there are a few who did. Maximo or something like that was very determined to beat 17k firestrike score with his 980 and did so but it took increasing voltage to 1.31V.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Incorrect. Maxwell gains absolutely nothing by going water. I speak from experience.
First card, max temp 38c under load vrm temps few degrees less than that, gained a whopping 6mhz~ from stock air cooler. The Gigabyte one same story.

My first card gains absolutely nothing over 1.25~ in clock increase, my 2nd gigabyte is limited to about 1.22~. Granted it does 1500mhz at only 1.15

The only circumstances where you will see huge gains is in extreme cases, dry ice, ln2, etc.

Maxwell is nothing like kepler. My titan could do 1500mhz on h20 with extra voltage. It scaled well with voltage, unlike maxwell.

You cant tell me increasing from 1.2v to 1.28 and gaining 50mhz is good scaling. That titan would have gained 200mhz off that.

Also the fact that kingpin himself who has gone through hundreds of cards saying the exact same thing.. Many cards voltage are limited to about 1.23 +/-.
Quote:


> "Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)
> 
> The bios's I posted basically allow you to set a higher voltage on air/water. Some gpus can scale more, some cant, some actually will NEED more voltage than was previously needed to run same frequency. All different.
> 
> Have a better understanding now?"


As for the card deaths, im not going to dig up every story Ive seen, but here's one i read recently.

http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5259775&postcount=2332

People on air/hybrid should stick to ~1.23. Stock will not have sufficient cooling for VRM unless running high fan speeds.

There will be people out there with hybrid coolers seeing there GPU core running at 50c so they lower the fan speed quite low, causing the VRM to overheat. Adding extra voltage isnt going to help

Better to play it safe.


----------



## jebidia

I'm comparing Motivmans bios from the 1st page to my stock bios. Thought that seemed like a safe place to start. One thing I notice though is that on Power Table tab my % starts at 11 where as his starts at 7%. There are some others that are different in that tab as welll. Just curious how to handle this. Thanks!!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> *Maxwell absolutely cares about heat. They are very temperature sensitive.* Please do not indicate otherwise this is very well known. As for the cards dying at 1.24V I would love to see what you are talking about as this is very shocking and hard to believe. Not saying your are wrong I just find it quite odd. You are correct on how the hybrid is cooled however since the gpu is not dumping loads of heat into the case the blower fan paired with a convective plate and decent thermal pads have proven to work quite well.
> 
> As far as cards not scaling "at all" with voltage increase past a certain extent yes this is correct except you are selectively choosing parts to focus on. The gains from increasing past 1.2 to 1.25 have proven to be quite significant but yes not all cards like more voltage. the majority however do. If you don't believe me take a look at the custom bios thread. Many users start low and slowly increase voltage allowing those who follow to follow the progression. This increase is not linear but the scale exist. From 1.25 to 1.28 most cards still saw an improvement however this improvement is much smaller. From 1.28 to 1.31 many cards did not see an increase in stability but there are a few who did. Maximo or something like that was very determined to beat 17k firestrike score with his 980 and did so but it took increasing voltage to 1.31V.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Maxwell gains absolutely nothing by going water. I speak from experience.
> First card, max temp 38c under load vrm temps few degrees less than that, gained a whopping 6mhz~ from stock air cooler. The Gigabyte one same story.
> 
> My first card gains absolutely nothing over 1.25~ in clock increase, my 2nd gigabyte is limited to about 1.22~. Granted it does 1500mhz at only 1.15
> 
> The only circumstances where you will see huge gains is in extreme cases, dry ice, ln2, etc.
> 
> Maxwell is nothing like kepler. My titan could do 1500mhz on h20 with extra voltage. It scaled well with voltage, unlike maxwell.
> 
> You cant tell me increasing from 1.2v to 1.28 and gaining 50mhz is good scaling. That titan would have gained 200mhz off that.
> 
> Also the fact that kingpin himself who has gone through hundreds of cards saying the exact same thing.. Many cards voltage are limited to about 1.23 +/-.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)
> 
> The bios's I posted basically allow you to set a higher voltage on air/water. Some gpus can scale more, some cant, some actually will NEED more voltage than was previously needed to run same frequency. All different.
> 
> Have a better understanding now?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As for the card deaths, im not going to dig up every story Ive seen, but here's one i read recently.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5259775&postcount=2332
> 
> People on air/hybrid should stick to ~1.23. Stock will not have sufficient cooling for VRM unless running high fan speeds.
> 
> There will be people out there with hybrid coolers seeing there GPU core running at 50c so they lower the fan speed quite low, causing the VRM to overheat. Adding extra voltage isnt going to help
> 
> Better to play it safe.
Click to expand...

I'm not going to fill the thread with garbage to tell you how wrong you are. If you believe what you "originally" posted then by all means that's your opinion.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jebidia*
> 
> I'm comparing Motivmans bios from the 1st page to my stock bios. Thought that seemed like a safe place to start. One thing I notice though is that on Power Table tab my % starts at 11 where as his starts at 7%. There are some others that are different in that tab as welll. Just curious how to handle this. Thanks!!


Post your bios here and tell me what you want from it. I'll mod it for you and you can look at the differences I made. Will help a lot in understanding the process.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm not going to fill the thread with garbage to tell you how wrong you are. If you believe what you "originally" posted then by all means that's your opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think a world renowned overclocker binning hundreds of cards has enough data to dispute your opinion.

You can disagree, but we already have enough data to make a general statement.

The people in this thread are a very small user base of the total population and you cannot base facts on anything with their data because of that reason alone.
Quote:


> This is a great card. As good as the HOF LN2 or KPE even for air and water cooling.
> With all GM2XX GPUs, the limit is cooling. It is not a linear relationship where adding and power phases, voltage etc help scaling. These will do nothing at all.
> 
> No magic BIOS will increase overclocks and two cards with same week GPU, perhaps even same wafer will perform and scale near identically. The limit for all TI's is around 1500MHz. That has everything to do with the GPU layout/design and the target node. For instance running VID1.26V to pass 1555MHz where 1.19V passes 1526MHz speaks directly to this. Want to clean out the signal, then you need lower temps. Not 50, 40 or 30'C but around 10 to 15'C max load. Then you will see the GPU go to 1600MHz to 1620MHz game stable.
> 
> Remember that from air cooling to LN2 is only 600MHz at most (at least at present) which is a vary narrow window. That last 200MHz needs you to go down from -80'C to -130'C for instance and hold it there even under load. That is not a linear relationship and the cap for these GPUs is around 2100MHz.
> 
> So be it a 6, 8 or 14 phase PWM. It makes no difference at all for water and air cooling.
> All we can do is hope for a high bin GPU if you care about that sort of thing. Perhaps even a card with Samsung memory so you can comfortably go over the 2GHz mark.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm not going to fill the thread with garbage to tell you how wrong you are. If you believe what you "originally" posted then by all means that's your opinion.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I think a world renowned overclocker binning hundreds of cards has enough data to dispute your opinion.
> 
> You can disagree, but we already have enough data to make a general statement.
> 
> The people in this thread are a very small user base of the total population and you cannot base facts on anything with their data because of that reason alone.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great card. As good as the HOF LN2 or KPE even for air and water cooling.
> With all GM2XX GPUs, the limit is cooling. It is not a linear relationship where adding and power phases, voltage etc help scaling. These will do nothing at all.
> 
> No magic BIOS will increase overclocks and two cards with same week GPU, perhaps even same wafer will perform and scale near identically. The limit for all TI's is around 1500MHz. That has everything to do with the GPU layout/design and the target node. For instance running VID1.26V to pass 1555MHz where 1.19V passes 1526MHz speaks directly to this. Want to clean out the signal, then you need lower temps. Not 50, 40 or 30'C but around 10 to 15'C max load. Then you will see the GPU go to 1600MHz to 1620MHz game stable.
> 
> Remember that from air cooling to LN2 is only 600MHz at most (at least at present) which is a vary narrow window. That last 200MHz needs you to go down from -80'C to -130'C for instance and hold it there even under load. That is not a linear relationship and the cap for these GPUs is around 2100MHz.
> 
> So be it a 6, 8 or 14 phase PWM. It makes no difference at all for water and air cooling.
> All we can do is hope for a high bin GPU if you care about that sort of thing. Perhaps even a card with Samsung memory so you can comfortably go over the 2GHz mark.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Let's be clear I am not arguing with his statements at all. I'm arguing to your interpretation of the statement. Your original post stated that cards will not scale with voltage. And you clearly just posted one that says it does. I never said it was as large as previous cards I just said it does and guess what it does. Yes 50Mhz isn't huge but others have had better results than 50mhz myself included. Going from 1.235V to 1.275 brought my stable overclock from 1510 to 1570 the difference here is about 2-3 FPS at 4K which to me matters considering I am bordering on 60FPS on many games I play.

I could easily go through and pick various users who have reported increases with voltage but I'm not wasting my time. You clearly do not read my post or understand what I am saying so welcome to the block list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Let's be clear I am not arguing with his statements at all. I'm arguing to your interpretation of the statement. Your original post stated that cards will not scale with voltage. And you clearly just posted one that says it does. I never said it was as large as previous cards I just said it does and guess what it does. Yes 50Mhz isn't huge but others have had better results than 50mhz myself included. Going from 1.235V to 1.275 brought my stable overclock from 1510 to 1570 the difference here is about 2-3 FPS at 4K which to me matters considering I am bordering on 60FPS on many games I play.
> 
> I could easily go through and pick various users who have reported increases with voltage but I'm not wasting my time. You clearly do not read my post or understand what I am saying so welcome to the block list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe you just have some reading comprehension issues.

I said air cooled and hybrid cards cannot handle high voltages for long UNLESS put on water.

What is the difference between air cooled a full water? Ding ding, the VRM temps are LOW.

You said i said "the vrm can't handle the voltage". With what i said, common sense can easily deduce that the issue with high voltage is high VRM temps.

I also said MANY cards will not scale past a certain voltage, whereas you said most DO scale with high voltage.
I did not say maxwell will not scale with voltage period.

What you said is conflicting with what has already been proven.
Giving a blanket statement that a "majority of cards" scale with high volts and maxwell is" extremely sensitive to temperature" are just flat out wrong. 99.9% users with these cards will be stuck with ambient temps, so statement is incorrect.

I suppose "Overclocker in Training" is a correct description lol.


----------



## mouacyk




----------



## wizardbro

Will increasing power limit and thermal limit in the bios heat up my vrm too or is it only increasing voltage that affects it?
I'm kinda worried about cooking my vrm, so I'm keeping my voltage at stock 1.23v on my hybrid. I've had another card die a few years ago because of the vrm.


----------



## jebidia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Post your bios here and tell me what you want from it. I'll mod it for you and you can look at the differences I made. Will help a lot in understanding the process.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That would be much appreciated! I'm thinking something conservative. Like a 10-20% bump. Something that isn't too close to the edge. I really don't want to spend too much time benching and stress testing...I also would like to lose the throttle down at 60 ish if possible. If you think I could get away with losing it completely I'm all for it. Right now my card never gets above about 77 ish. Was looking at motivemans bios as they seem very conservative but would be plenty for me to achieve this clock. I think...? His voltage tweaks looked interesting to me too.

Thanks again.

jebidia.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## looniam

ahem

this is an:

OWNERS CLUB THREAD

if you are not an owner or have a question about a 980ti then stay off the thread.

thank you.


----------



## Kriffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> At stock memory clocks i doubt his system is freezing from overheating memory, if he was experienceing memory over heat he would see artifacts most likely.
> 
> Not saying its impossible, but i dont think that memory temps is what the cause of the instability is.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> If the core vrm is being cooled by the fan as well then that could be the issue, overheating core vrm will definetly freeze up the system.


Hey so I got home and briefly tested this theory and it does seem stable at the next two notches. However I wanted to flash my stock bios back until I have a lot of time to test it but I get the "BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed" error. Reflashing the modified version you made still works however.


----------



## jebidia

I got that once as well. I re-enabled the card, rebooted, re-disabled the card and it went through fine.


----------



## wizardbro

I was getting that error on the newer nvflash releases. Went back to v5.236 and it has never given me a problem.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Hey so I got home and briefly tested this theory and it does seem stable at the next two notches. However I wanted to flash my stock bios back until I have a lot of time to test it but I get the "BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed" error. Reflashing the modified version you made still works however.


please elaborate more on what exactly you tested and what results you saw. will help me verify what needs changing in the bios.

as for the NVflash problem your having im sorry but i have no idea there. i have not sat down and fully educated myself very much on nvflash since i havent had any problems myself (knock on wood).

*EDIT:*

@Kriffy here is 4 bios's for you to try out whenever you get around to playing again.

KRIFFY_BIOSs.zip 585k .zip file


each one has different voltage:

-1.2375v
-1.25v
-1.2625v
-1.275v

each step up in voltage has a slightly more agressive fan profile(its very basic i didnt do anything crazy you simply just reach max RPM sooner with each step up in voltage).

you can override this in AB or PX16 with your own curve. however, i do insist on keeping the fan pretty aggressive if your core VRM are indeed cooled by the fan, especaily on the higher voltage bios's(1.2625 and up). i appologize for not insisting on this before, i was under the impression that the core VRM was cooled actively by the waterblock.

everything else was left the same as in the bios i gave you before:

-boost off
-1405 core
-3505 memory(stock)
-300w @ 100% slider, 425w @ 141% slider

once you get around to start playing with your card some more, feel free to PM me or post here and ill try to help you out however i can.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*


What you actually said:

"Also too much voltage can cause a mess of green or red splotches on the screen"

"1.28 is only for real water cooled cards"

"Btw, many cards do not scale with extra voltage and in some cases extra voltage reduces overclock ability"

"You cant tell me increasing from 1.2v to 1.28 and gaining 50mhz is good scaling"

"Incorrect. Maxwell gains absolutely nothing by going water. I speak from experience"

what you said after being told it was incorrect:

"I said air cooled and hybrid cards cannot handle high voltages for long UNLESS put on water."

"What is the difference between air cooled a full water? Ding ding, the VRM temps are LOW."

Now what is actually true.
DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v meaning cards can have scaling up to 1.275. Which is what I said. I said 1.28 but close enough.

The 1.28V is for water cooler cards was laid to rest when I said the xtreme air GPUs can easily handle it.

As the green splotches you felt the need to throw in there is what really stood out and told me you have no idea what you are talking about. That only occurs under ln2 and you even posted something that supports that. So please keep trying to insult me or anyone else all you want but it's clear you are full of bs.

Now If you will please excuse me I will get back to helping people that need it.

I apologize to the others in this thread it was not my intention to derail this thread for this discussion. Please carry on









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

please stop.

take it to PM's. dont clutter more of the thread with this.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Hey so I got home and briefly tested this theory and it does seem stable at the next two notches. However I wanted to flash my stock bios back until I have a lot of time to test it but I get the "BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed" error. Reflashing the modified version you made still works however.


As others have stated try disable and restart if that doesn't work make sure you are using the cert bypass version which is posted in the first page of the custom bios thread. If that doesn't work I have a few other things that should just post back and let us know.


----------



## Kriffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> please elaborate more on what exactly you tested and what results you saw. will help me verify what needs changing in the bios.
> 
> as for the NVflash problem your having im sorry but i have no idea there. i have not sat down and fully educated myself very much on nvflash since i havent had any problems myself (knock on wood).
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> @Kriffy here is 4 bios's for you to try out whenever you get around to playing again.
> 
> KRIFFY_BIOSs.zip 585k .zip file
> 
> 
> each one has different voltage:
> 
> -1.2375v
> -1.25v
> -1.2625v
> -1.275v
> 
> each step up in voltage has a slightly more agressive fan profile(its very basic i didnt do anything crazy you simply just reach max RPM sooner with each step up in voltage).
> 
> you can override this in AB or PX16 with your own curve. however, i do insist on keeping the fan pretty aggressive if your core VRM are indeed cooled by the fan, especaily on the higher voltage bios's(1.2625 and up). i appologize for not insisting on this before, i was under the impression that the core VRM was cooled actively by the waterblock.
> 
> everything else was left the same as in the bios i gave you before:
> 
> -boost off
> -1405 core
> -3505 memory(stock)
> -300w @ 100% slider, 425w @ 141% slider
> 
> once you get around to start playing with your card some more, feel free to PM me or post here and ill try to help you out however i can.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> As others have stated try disable and restart if that doesn't work make sure you are using the cert bypass version which is posted in the first page of the custom bios thread. If that doesn't work I have a few other things that should just post back and let us know.


Thank you so much to both of you for all of your help so far. I think I will play around with a couple of these once I have a bit more time. I flashed the 1.25v one and started running it through heaven at 1410 MHz for the core clock and started to see artifacts unless I really cranked up the fan to 70%. We might have nailed it down to some really heat sensitive vram.

As for flashing back to the original bios I tried all of the suggestions to no avail...pretty odd that it lets me flash the modified versions but not the original.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> snip


Last time and I'm done.

I reinstated what Ive said several things, nothing I have said have I contradicted myself.

Prove to me how maxwell is extremely temperature dependent. I have showed data that proves it is not on ambient temps. Kingpin has also said the exact same thing.
If you're going to say *under sub zero temps* fine, but why even bother saying it in the first place when 99% of users will never go below ambient?

Fact of the matter is, the best cooled 980ti g1/390x can easily hit 90c+ on VRMs with extra voltage. Hybrids are generally worse than stock blower/non blower due to less airflow over VRMs and usually only a aluminum plate over VRMs instead of incorporated in the main heatsink like the G1. Some hybrids mix with blower style, such as evga and are generally better.

You say your card is 'fine'. Have you put a temperature probe there to prove it'll be fine? True, these VRMs are sometimes rated beyond 100c, but I can guarantee you my full cover cards will outlive yours due to a max of high 30s in the VRM. High temperature + high current will drastically reduce the lifespan of said card. Say your card lasts for 6months, are you still gonna say its 'fine'.

The fact that Ive seen several reports already due to high voltages on air/hybrids shows that it can be unsafe. Even history of the original titans with unlocked voltage shows the same thing. There are plenty of AIO kits for GK110 but VRM cooling sucks. People assume hybrid = better OC which is not always the case.

The link to guru3d has a guy who has practically the same card as you, 1.27v killed his card. This is exactly why i say real H20 only to play it safe. Maybe you'll get lucky, but saying it's completely safe is a bad statement.

Back when i had a single card, with max voltage 1.281 in witcher 3 i would get red / green garbled mess. Reducing voltage to 1.255(guess what i got the same exact OC) fixed it.
Kingpin did not say that only happens on LN2? You're putting words into people's mouths again.

He said 95% cards wont scale past 1.25 and generally 1.23-25 is the highest they'll go.

I never said cards dont scale with voltage period, only that many cards dont scale past a certain range.

No one here is insulting anyone, keep it clean.

I'm still going to stick to the recommendation of people not under real H20 to stick to around 1.23v. Saying 1.28 is fine will surely degrade the lifespan of many people's cards


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Thanks again to Looniam for providing the modded 1281mv bios for my EVGA Hybrid. Run just fine and it can now sustain boost at 1392mhz without core+ adjustments(used to be around 1342 with occasional 1392 peaks). Running Armored Warfare on 4K Ultra setting to see for the following two screenshots.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: power target to 121%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: power target 100%/default
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There interesting thing to me is that VDDC maxed at 1.19V(shouldn't this be 1.281V?) and the prevalent(Blue) Perf Cap reason listed by GPU-Z is Voltage reliability(Vrel)
> 
> 
> 
> I will look into it more when I have more time to do real overclocking and run Heaven benchmarks.


Would you mind sharing the bios file?

I would love to give it a try.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Would you mind sharing the bios file?
> 
> I would love to give it a try.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Shouldn't be that hard to scroll a page or two back from that post and find another post of mine with that Modded Bios attached.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard to scroll a page or two back from that post and find another post of mine with that Modded Bios attached.


Thank you my good sir.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Shouldn't be that hard to scroll a page or two back from that post and find another post of mine with that Modded Bios attached.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you my good sir.
Click to expand...

Remember to copy the settings onto a copy of your very own bios. This is by far the safest way to do it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Does anyone have an idea when the 1080 is getting released ? can someone also tell when a new series is released, do we get new drivers etc ? because i really want to check out the new Nvidia ansel feature in The Witcher 3


----------



## johnd0e

1080 releases tomorow 5/27 in the states.


----------



## superkyle1721

Yup tomorrow shortly followed by custom coolers possibly right after computex. Really hope they get the cooling/boost issues worked out before big die without just releasing slower clocks. I realize performance will be an increase but overclocking is half the fun of owning a top tier card IMO

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SauronTheGreat

I always wonder what are Nvidia Hair works in The Witcher 3, i have never seen this graphics option in any other game


----------



## CoreyL4

Just got a msi 980 ti. How come it downclocks at the very start of benchmarking in heaven etc?

My evga ftw card doesnt do this.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> *Maxwell absolutely cares about heat. They are very temperature sensitive.* Please do not indicate otherwise this is very well known. As for the cards dying at 1.24V I would love to see what you are talking about as this is very shocking and hard to believe. Not saying your are wrong I just find it quite odd. You are correct on how the hybrid is cooled however since the gpu is not dumping loads of heat into the case the blower fan paired with a convective plate and decent thermal pads have proven to work quite well.
> 
> As far as cards not scaling "at all" with voltage increase past a certain extent yes this is correct except you are selectively choosing parts to focus on. The gains from increasing past 1.2 to 1.25 have proven to be quite significant but yes not all cards like more voltage. the majority however do. If you don't believe me take a look at the custom bios thread. Many users start low and slowly increase voltage allowing those who follow to follow the progression. This increase is not linear but the scale exist. From 1.25 to 1.28 most cards still saw an improvement however this improvement is much smaller. From 1.28 to 1.31 many cards did not see an increase in stability but there are a few who did. Maximo or something like that was very determined to beat 17k firestrike score with his 980 and did so but it took increasing voltage to 1.31V.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. Maxwell gains absolutely nothing by going water. I speak from experience.
> First card, max temp 38c under load vrm temps few degrees less than that, gained a whopping 6mhz~ from stock air cooler. The Gigabyte one same story.
> 
> My first card gains absolutely nothing over 1.25~ in clock increase, my 2nd gigabyte is limited to about 1.22~. Granted it does 1500mhz at only 1.15
> 
> The only circumstances where you will see huge gains is in extreme cases, dry ice, ln2, etc.
> 
> Maxwell is nothing like kepler. My titan could do 1500mhz on h20 with extra voltage. It scaled well with voltage, unlike maxwell.
> 
> You cant tell me increasing from 1.2v to 1.28 and gaining 50mhz is good scaling. That titan would have gained 200mhz off that.
> 
> Also the fact that kingpin himself who has gone through hundreds of cards saying the exact same thing.. Many cards voltage are limited to about 1.23 +/-.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Honestly speaking, I think most end users don't even realize how maxwell gpus are voltage capped at ambient type cooling. I can tell by many of the comments at OC.net, elsewhere, and also here in these card XOC bios threads. Especially compared to kepler. KP 780ti scaled great on voltage with air/water temps. Basically, more voltage = more clocks no matter what temperature.
> With 980 and later gpus including titanX, the scaling on air/water has all but almost gone. I would say about 95% of all maxwell 980,titan-X, and 980ti gpus NO MATTER what vga brand pcb it is on, DO NOT SCALE with more voltage than 1.25v-1.275v at temps warmer than 25c or so. There is no magical bios that can effectively remove this.
> 
> This is exactly why almost every moderate-good asic titanX, 980, and yes 980ti clock around 1550mhz MAX AVERAGE at say 45-60C loading temps.
> If you put 0c and colder on the card, you will see MUCH different behavior than what you see on air (green garbage all over screen when raising volts over 1.23-1.25vv or so)
> Cards with very good ASIC value (75% and up) will tend to have the most "overclocking", but just like about every other maxwell gpu, they cannot overvolt past 1.23v-1.25v.
> So highest asic cards like 80% +are almost always going to be the ones that can 1600+ on air/water, and again they do it pretty much WITHOUT overvolting over 1.23v-1.25v. Maxwell gpus with lower asic value like 65% will not be so great at air/water because these low asic gpus need voltage to scale compared to match the overclock of the high asic gpus( USING SAME USABLE VOLTAGE 1.23-1.25v)
> 
> The bios's I posted basically allow you to set a higher voltage on air/water. Some gpus can scale more, some cant, some actually will NEED more voltage than was previously needed to run same frequency. All different.
> 
> Have a better understanding now?"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As for the card deaths, im not going to dig up every story Ive seen, but here's one i read recently.
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5259775&postcount=2332
> 
> People on air/hybrid should stick to ~1.23. Stock will not have sufficient cooling for VRM unless running high fan speeds.
> 
> There will be people out there with hybrid coolers seeing there GPU core running at 50c so they lower the fan speed quite low, causing the VRM to overheat. Adding extra voltage isnt going to help
> 
> Better to play it safe.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> snip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last time and I'm done.
> 
> I reinstated what Ive said several things, nothing I have said have I contradicted myself.
> 
> Prove to me how maxwell is extremely temperature dependent. I have showed data that proves it is not on ambient temps. Kingpin has also said the exact same thing.
> If you're going to say *under sub zero temps* fine, but why even bother saying it in the first place when 99% of users will never go below ambient?
> 
> Fact of the matter is, the best cooled 980ti g1/390x can easily hit 90c+ on VRMs with extra voltage. Hybrids are generally worse than stock blower/non blower due to less airflow over VRMs and usually only a aluminum plate over VRMs instead of incorporated in the main heatsink like the G1. Some hybrids mix with blower style, such as evga and are generally better.
> 
> You say your card is 'fine'. Have you put a temperature probe there to prove it'll be fine? True, these VRMs are sometimes rated beyond 100c, but I can guarantee you my full cover cards will outlive yours due to a max of high 30s in the VRM. High temperature + high current will drastically reduce the lifespan of said card. Say your card lasts for 6months, are you still gonna say its 'fine'.
> 
> The fact that Ive seen several reports already due to high voltages on air/hybrids shows that it can be unsafe. Even history of the original titans with unlocked voltage shows the same thing. There are plenty of AIO kits for GK110 but VRM cooling sucks. People assume hybrid = better OC which is not always the case.
> 
> The link to guru3d has a guy who has practically the same card as you, 1.27v killed his card. This is exactly why i say real H20 only to play it safe. Maybe you'll get lucky, but saying it's completely safe is a bad statement.
> 
> Back when i had a single card, with max voltage 1.281 in witcher 3 i would get red / green garbled mess. Reducing voltage to 1.255(guess what i got the same exact OC) fixed it.
> Kingpin did not say that only happens on LN2? You're putting words into people's mouths again.
> 
> He said 95% cards wont scale past 1.25 and generally 1.23-25 is the highest they'll go.
> 
> I never said cards dont scale with voltage period, only that many cards dont scale past a certain range.
> 
> You can just can keep saying I'm spouting BS all you want, but you've yet to prove anything.
> 
> No one here is insulting anyone, keep it clean.
> 
> I'm still going to stick to the recommendation of people not under real H20 to stick to around 1.23v. Saying 1.28 is fine will surely degrade the lifespan of many people's cards
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

@Agent ... you made some very valid points +R









1) The less experienced user of a hybrid (EVGA/Kraken G10) not keeping their fan speed high enough to adequately cool their VRM's because their GPU Core temps are low (50-60c) under load, especially with "moded" voltage increases









2) Overclock "scaling" with voltage? ... very relative term. For the older-schoolers I agree Maxwell doesn't scale worth a darn. A 20-50mhz gain for large voltage increases is pretty disappointing relative to Keplar or even Fermi. Is it worth-it for the strain placed on other components without a full waterblock? ... IMHO NO







... Of course there are always exceptions in certain cases and why discussions like this "can" be valuable to the community









3) Where I disagree is with temperature not playing it's part with Maxwell stability even at ambient temps. Again it is relative and maybe I misunderstood you but Kyle makes some good observations here ... +R for Kyle









Bottom line ... lots of meaning is lost in text ... put you two guys in the same room with some high tech rigs/equipment and I bet 99.5% of the time you'd agree with each other








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ahem
> 
> this is an:
> 
> OWNERS CLUB THREAD
> 
> if you are not an owner or have a question about a 980ti then stay off the thread.
> 
> thank you.


Doesn't matter who this was directed at, but it's BAD policy straight out of the book of Elitist Leftist Liberalism ...
George Soros anyone


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Doesn't matter who this was directed at, but it's BAD policy straight out of the book of Elitist Leftist Liberalism ...
> George Soros anyone


call it whatever you want; it is policy here on overclock.

/discussion.


----------



## CoreyL4

Just tested again, why is my card downclocking at 61c?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Just tested again, why is my card downclocking at 61c?


it will can downclock from voltage throttling anywhere in the low to mid ~60c

reading this on how to get rid of it:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

specifically:
Quote:


> *Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*


(need translate in chrome if don't read german)


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it will downclock from voltage throttling anywhere in the low to mid ~60c
> 
> reading this on how to get rid of it:
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> 
> specifically:
> (need translate in chrome if don't read german)


Ok I will look into it.

Is there a reason my 980 ti ftw card doesnt downclock like this msi one?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Ok I will look into it.
> 
> Is there a reason my 980 ti ftw card doesnt downclock like this msi one?


honestly don't know for sure. i wonder if ASIC has anything to do with it.

however i do need to amend my statement saying _it will_ to _it can_ . . i have seen some folks report voltage throttling ~72c or none at all.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> @Agent ... you made some very valid points +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) The less experienced user of a hybrid (EVGA/Kraken G10) not keeping their fan speed high enough to adequately cool their VRM's because their GPU Core temps are low (50-60c) under load, especially with "moded" voltage increases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Overclock "scaling" with voltage? ... very relative term. For the older-schoolers I agree Maxwell doesn't scale worth a darn. A 20-50mhz gain for large voltage increases is pretty disappointing relative to Keplar or even Fermi. Is it worth-it for the strain placed on other components without a full waterblock? ... IMHO NO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... Of course there are always exceptions in certain cases and why discussions like this "can" be valuable to the community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3) Where I disagree is with temperature not playing it's part with Maxwell stability even at ambient temps. Again it is relative and maybe I misunderstood you but Kyle makes some good observations here ... +R for Kyle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottom line ... lots of meaning is lost in text ... put you two guys in the same room with some high tech rigs/equipment and I bet 99.5% of the time you'd agree with each other
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter who this was directed at, but it's BAD policy straight out of the book of Elitist Leftist Liberalism ...
> George Soros anyone


I'll agree that some of it is lost(most likely wrong interpretation of meanings)

As for scaling, yes maxwell is nothing like kepler. Very common to see cards with .08v increase to get a meager 30-50mhz. Of course all chips are different but its true that most maxwell do not scale well with voltage increases, especially compared to past generations. Wondering if pascal will continue this or not, it is on a completely new node now.

As for the temperature deal, I'll give an example. My g1 i got recently, OCs to 1500 at 1.14v. 100% stable. This card stops scaling around 1.22ish volts, will do 1600~ at said voltage.
This was tested on stock cooler, max temps were 82c. Now that i added it to my loop, the card did not gain anything despite maxing out at ~40c in any appreciable way. Adding extra voltage did not help either.

He might be saying lower temps = no throttling but this throttling is 100$ eliminated with changing a few voltage sliders via KBT. I got zero throttling despite 80c+ on the G1.

I've had 3 980tis in total and this behavior has been the same throughout. No gain with water(other than great temps).

Kingpin has said the same thing, cards don't scale at ambient temps.

Therefore saying maxwell is 'absolutely' dependent on temperatures is incorrect statement.

My recommendation to people is to play it safe, why risk your card for a measly gain?

Too many people just download a bios that's 1.281 and call it a day, especially when voltage scaling varies quite a bit on a per card basis.


----------



## CoreyL4

@looniam

Just ran heaven with both cards. Same drivers and nvidia settings. The ftw card stayed at 1460 clock speed all the way through.

The msi card throttled down to 1329 from 1342 at around scene 6-9 with a temp only hitting 61c at the time.

Can anyone else shed some light on why the msi card is doing this?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> @looniam
> 
> Just ran heaven with both cards. Same drivers and nvidia settings. The ftw card stayed at 1460 clock speed all the way through.
> 
> The msi card throttled down to 1329 from 1342 at around scene 6-9 with a temp only hitting 61c at the time.
> 
> Can anyone else shed some light on why the msi card is doing this?


This is because of how MSI designed their bios.

Throttling behavior is normal. There are specific temperatures that cause a boost clock step reduction, this can be as low as they want to set it as, be it 50c or 60s.
There can be multiple steps of throttling too.

Luckily, this is quite an easy fix. Are you using stock bios?
You can post your bios or you can do it yourself if you're comfortable with it.


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> This is because of how MSI designed their bios.
> 
> Throttling behavior is normal. There are specific temperatures that cause a boost clock step reduction, this can be as low as they want to set it as, be it 50c or 60s.
> There can be multiple steps of throttling too.
> 
> Luckily, this is quite an easy fix. Are you using stock bios?
> You can post your bios or you can do it yourself if you're comfortable with it.


Alright, this never occured with my msi 970s. Something msi did new with the 980 ti/titan x?

Also yeah, on stock bios. Not really sure on how to fix it. Care to pm me on how to do it?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> @looniam
> 
> Just ran heaven with both cards. Same drivers and nvidia settings. The ftw card stayed at 1460 clock speed all the way through.
> 
> The msi card throttled down to 1329 from 1342 at around scene 6-9 with a temp only hitting 61c at the time.
> 
> Can anyone else shed some light on why the msi card is doing this?


and i'll lay money on that the voltage went down 6-12mv causing the downclocking.

*temps>voltage* w/maxwell.









there are dozens of posts in this thread w/same issue. if you read that link it discusses how to avoid it.

TLDR
export the bios with gpu-z then open w/KEPLER bios tweaker and set those two sliders (first is boost voltage range the next is temp throttling range)to anything(4 settings min/max for each). save then open with maxwell bios tweaker to "finalize" the settings.

an example max is 1.268
boost voltage 1.225-1.268
temp 1.268 - 1.268 <--- keep it from voltage throttling


mind you this is after i tested MY card extensively for a few day and found my sweet spot for 1430 boost was 1.23. setting the voltage via PX to 1.268 allows me to bench for fun for my medicore card.
*YMMV*


----------



## CoreyL4

Is there any way to what you mentioned earlier while keeping the stock voltage? I want to see what I can get with not increasing voltage.

@looniam


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> This is because of how MSI designed their bios.
> 
> Throttling behavior is normal. There are specific temperatures that cause a boost clock step reduction, this can be as low as they want to set it as, be it 50c or 60s.
> There can be multiple steps of throttling too.
> 
> Luckily, this is quite an easy fix. Are you using stock bios?
> You can post your bios or you can do it yourself if you're comfortable with it.


NOW i remember!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yep (well actually the 4995-*KR* you got a refurb?) and it has sammy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> and no just an example i found online. Mines just a standard SC, ive flashed the SC+ bios and modded. Every time you change the bios with a different subsystem, you have to reinstall drivers. SC+ bios i have is also 4995, that's why i asked. Hopefully this one has hynix support. Guess ill find out
Click to expand...

so whatever happened?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Is there any way to what you mentioned earlier while keeping the stock voltage? I want to see what I can get with not increasing voltage.
> 
> @looniam


look at gpu-z sensors tab and see what voltage.

that would be your boost lowest/min boost (where mine is 1.225) look at the "fixed" voltage (upper most SINGLE entry) use that for your max boost and BOTH entries for the temp sliders.

follow?


----------



## CoreyL4

Ya got it. Will try it in a bit. If I recall it was 1.18 or 1.19. Will change those 3 to that and test. @looniam


----------



## t1337dude

So...I finally found an interested Craigslist buyer. Should I sell my Gigabyte G1 980 Ti for 460 and pick up a 1080? Or should I be patient and wait for the aftermarket cards?

I guess I'm worried that if I wait, I won't be able to get 400 for the card. And then if I don't wait, I'm going to be stuck with my old spare ATI 5850.

Also, I just don't really know where this card is going to land in terms of performance. I see charts showing the 1070 is faster yet I'm also hearing that the 980 Ti is only a hair behind the 1080 if they're both overclocked. I'm not sure if that means my card is less valuable than the upcoming 1070 or more valuable. Should I just jump ship now?


----------



## johnd0e

Id wait for aftermarket. The reference design thermal throttles pretty heavily if you dont run the fan almost maxxed out. Hoping custom cooler cards will do better. Also the single 8 pin and 5+1 phases might hinder your overall overclocks compared to custom cards that will most likely have more phases and additional pcie pins.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> NOW i remember!
> so whatever happened?


What happened when i flashed it?

The cards have the exact same PCB. Bios includes support for both samsung and memory ICs.

So yes, it works.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Id wait for aftermarket. The reference design thermal throttles pretty heavily if you dont run the fan almost maxxed out. Hoping custom cooler cards will do better. Also the single 8 pin and 5+1 phases might hinder your overall overclocks compared to custom cards that will most likely have more phases and additional pcie pins.




yes i am an eVGA fan boy.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What happened when i flashed it?
> 
> The cards have the exact same PCB. Bios includes support for both samsung and memory ICs.
> 
> So yes, it works.


ok, since you haven't posted since - though it bricked the card.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, since you haven't posted since - though it bricked the card.


Even if it were to 'brick' the card, card is still flashable to original bios if you have a 2nd GPU or iGPU.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> yes i am an eVGA fan boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, since you haven't posted since - though it bricked the card.


Im waiting for the evga 1080 classified for benching and thinking giga 1080 xtreme gaming for the main system. Was strongly considering picking up a reference card tomorow but alas i talked myself out of it, not really worth it to me.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Even if it were to 'brick' the card, card is still flashable to original bios if you have a 2nd GPU or iGPU.


ah yeah.









up until ~6 months ago all reference cards had hynix. then sammy started showing up and what was a good bios started getting flaky. didn't know if the reverse was true.

and yeah, you're welcome.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Im waiting for the evga 1080 classified for benching and thinking giga 1080 xtreme gaming for the main system. Was strongly considering picking up a reference card tomorow but alas i talked myself out of it, not really worth it to me.


i'm addicted to big chips now . .esp at the prices they are asking.









go big or go home (no offence intended)


----------



## Kriffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> please elaborate more on what exactly you tested and what results you saw. will help me verify what needs changing in the bios.
> 
> as for the NVflash problem your having im sorry but i have no idea there. i have not sat down and fully educated myself very much on nvflash since i havent had any problems myself (knock on wood).
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> @Kriffy here is 4 bios's for you to try out whenever you get around to playing again.
> 
> KRIFFY_BIOSs.zip 585k .zip file
> 
> 
> each one has different voltage:
> 
> -1.2375v
> -1.25v
> -1.2625v
> -1.275v
> 
> each step up in voltage has a slightly more agressive fan profile(its very basic i didnt do anything crazy you simply just reach max RPM sooner with each step up in voltage).
> 
> you can override this in AB or PX16 with your own curve. however, i do insist on keeping the fan pretty aggressive if your core VRM are indeed cooled by the fan, especaily on the higher voltage bios's(1.2625 and up). i appologize for not insisting on this before, i was under the impression that the core VRM was cooled actively by the waterblock.
> 
> everything else was left the same as in the bios i gave you before:
> 
> -boost off
> -1405 core
> -3505 memory(stock)
> -300w @ 100% slider, 425w @ 141% slider
> 
> once you get around to start playing with your card some more, feel free to PM me or post here and ill try to help you out however i can.


Hey,

So again, thanks for everything you have done so far. I think my final request to you (since for some reason I cannot flash the original bios) would be the modify it just so it has the 1.25v and 425W power target @ 141%. Basically, I want the stock bios but with the increased voltage and power target so I can use afterburner to OC. I don't really mind having to apply the OC every bootup with afterburner so tailoring it to the clocks really isn't that big of a deal for me. I just want the card to be able to downclock to make sure I get a longer lifespan out of it (at least I think running it at max clocks 24/7 is bad?) which I believe involves keeping boost enabled.

Feel free to correct me on anything if I am wrong.


----------



## jebidia

Anyone know why a bios OC would be so different from Windows to Mac. Running a dual boot Hackintosh and am seeing the correct settings in Windows but not so on the Mac. Benchmarks are about 25% different too...?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriffy*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> So again, thanks for everything you have done so far. I think my final request to you (since for some reason I cannot flash the original bios) would be the modify it just so it has the 1.25v and 425W power target @ 141%. Basically, I want the stock bios but with the increased voltage and power target so I can use afterburner to OC. I don't really mind having to apply the OC every bootup with afterburner so tailoring it to the clocks really isn't that big of a deal for me. I just want the card to be able to downclock to make sure I get a longer lifespan out of it (at least I think running it at max clocks 24/7 is bad?) which I believe involves keeping boost enabled.
> 
> Feel free to correct me on anything if I am wrong.


any particular reason you want me to set the voltage via the bios? you should be able to manually offset it to 1.25 via AB or PX16? no? i can do it but then youll be stuck at that voltage and not be able to reduce it if you need to without modding the bios again. let me know, i can either make one with 1.25v and 425w or just 425w.

(*EDIT*: just remembered you wont be able to check if you can manually raise it since you cant flash back to stock.....been a long day haha.)

as for the running at max overclock/max boost 24/7, in nvidia control panel -> manage 3d settings -> global settings -> power management mode, set it to adaptive, then go under your program settings tab and go into each individual program you want and set it to prefer max performance. this will allow the card to down clock when not being used.

*EDIT2:*

heres two bios's:

Kriffy_STOCK_BIOSs.zip 293k .zip file


-Kriffy_425w = stock bios w/ 300W @ 100% slider & 425W @ 142% slider(might show as 141% in AB/PX16)

-Kriffy_425w_1250mV = stock bios w/ voltage set to 1.25v, 300W @ 100% slider & 425W @ 142% slider(might show as 141% in AB/PX16)

feel free to PM me whenever you need anything just in case i for some reason dont look at this thread(i should respond if you quote or mention me)


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ah yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> up until ~6 months ago all reference cards had hynix. then sammy started showing up and what was a good bios started getting flaky. didn't know if the reverse was true.
> 
> and yeah, you're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm addicted to big chips now . .esp at the prices they are asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go big or go home (no offence intended)


by big chip im assuming you mean GP100? ill be getting that as well whenever it comes out. ill most likely get a kingpin or two for GP100 benching. and havent decided what brand/model for main system but that will get upgraded too.


----------



## Kriffy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> any particular reason you want me to set the voltage via the bios? you should be able to manually offset it to 1.25 via AB or PX16? no? i can do it but then youll be stuck at that voltage and not be able to reduce it if you need to without modding the bios again. let me know, i can either make one with 1.25v and 425w or just 425w.
> 
> (*EDIT*: just remembered you wont be able to check if you can manually raise it since you cant flash back to stock.....been a long day haha.)
> 
> as for the running at max overclock/max boost 24/7, in nvidia control panel -> manage 3d settings -> global settings -> power management mode, set it to adaptive, then go under your program settings tab and go into each individual program you want and set it to prefer max performance. this will allow the card to down clock when not being used.
> 
> *EDIT2:*
> 
> heres two bios's:
> 
> Kriffy_STOCK_BIOSs.zip 293k .zip file
> 
> 
> -Kriffy_425w = stock bios w/ 300W @ 100% slider & 425W @ 142% slider(might show as 141% in AB/PX16)
> 
> -Kriffy_425w_1250mV = stock bios w/ voltage set to 1.25v, 300W @ 100% slider & 425W @ 142% slider(might show as 141% in AB/PX16)
> 
> feel free to PM me whenever you need anything just in case i for some reason dont look at this thread(i should respond if you quote or mention me)


Thanks for covering both bases haha. I think I should be good from here.


----------



## CoreyL4

nvm


----------



## CoreyL4

Is a voltage of 1.24-1.25v safe for air?


----------



## CoreyL4

Well I benched the msi card. Got it to 1450 with stock voltage. I can get 1475 with 1.237v (didnt try lower) I can't remember but I think 1.21 failed.

I was trying for 1500 with 1.24 or 1.25 but I can't get the voltage any higher than 1.237v in the bios. Is there a way around this? because I see other peoples bios' with 1.25v etc.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Want to give a shout out and thank you to @looniam and @sherlock for the bios for my hybrid works pretty well... Rep added.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> Want to give a shout out and thank you to @looniam and @sherlock for the bios for my hybrid works pretty well... Rep added.


Nice clocks if accurate. 1681MHZ! However due to the cooler only actively cooling the core, keep a close eye on the vrms.


----------



## johnd0e

Thats a dang good card you got yourself there. Unless valley is bugging out and reading your clocks wrong like mine does sometimes.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

So i ran 3dmark in these modified bios settings, are my temps safe ? and i played witcher 3 for almost 30 minutes my max temps were 78c ... i had no stability issues


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Nice clocks if accurate. 1681MHZ! However due to the cooler only actively cooling the core, keep a close eye on the vrms.


Valley never reads clocks correctly.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Nice clocks if accurate. 1681MHZ! However due to the cooler only actively cooling the core, keep a close eye on the vrms.


Thanks for the advice! I read about that on the forum and these clocks were just to test and benchmark it. so now it clocked down modestly









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Thats a dang good card you got yourself there. Unless valley is bugging out and reading your clocks wrong like mine does sometimes.


Yes you are correct. I logged a file using GPUZ and it is seeing card clocked to 100mhz less than valley is showing. Making it 1581 instead of 1681.

I did bring the clocks down some just to make sure I am not putting too much stress on the card period. Keep up the good work guys!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> So i ran 3dmark in these modified bios settings, are my temps safe ? and i played witcher 3 for almost 30 minutes my max temps were 78c ... i had no stability issues


It's safe. 92C is the max safe operating temperature of the Ti. I'd stay below 80C if you can though.


----------



## CoreyL4

When I change the sliders to 1.25v it should put out 1.25v correct?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> When I change the sliders to 1.25v it should put out 1.25v correct?


It should run 1.25v even with the stock bios, yes


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> So i ran 3dmark in these modified bios settings, are my temps safe ? and i played witcher 3 for almost 30 minutes my max temps were 78c ... i had no stability issues


1530 at 1.19v in witcher 3, that's sick.
I can't go past 1460mhz at 1.237v without artifacting in w3, limited by voltage at that clock, also my memory can't go past +200 without crashing.
What's your asic? Mines 73.7%.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

What's your ASIC ? Mine is 81%


----------



## CoreyL4

@Vellinious

When I put voltage sliders to 1.25v in bios it still only goes up to 1.237v in gpuz.

Anyone know why?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> @Vellinious
> 
> When I put voltage sliders to 1.25v in bios it still only goes up to 1.237v in gpuz.
> 
> Anyone know why?


*which* sliders are you adjusting?

if you go down the voltage table you will see higher numbered clock states; those correlate to the boost clocks in the boost table.

so if you adjust just the "fixed voltage" from 1.237 to 1.25 but did not adjust the other clock states then yeah, you'll still get 1.237.

btw, a quick and dirty check i do after adjusting voltage:

i use precision and enable kboost (it usually crashes when disabling/enabling the driver but i restart it) that will max your voltage from the bios**. then i run the render test in gpu-z while i watch the senors tab to see if clock speed and voltage matches up to what i expect before i bench.

and _i would like to suggest you stay at 1.25 for max until you get every comfortable with stuff._ be safe and have fun.









**
edit here - for me i have a boost of 1.225 to 1.268 enabling kboost gives me the lower 1.225 but i can adjust it up to 1.268 *sustained.*


----------



## CoreyL4

@looniam

Only have the 3 first ones adjusted. I just use heaven and gpuz after changing the voltages in bios to see what it is at.


----------



## johnd0e

cant you just set your voltage to 1.25 via AB or PX16? forgive me if this has been discussed already......i dont 100% follow all the thread i post in, i skim through and if something catches my eye ill read.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> @looniam
> 
> Only have the 3 first ones adjusted. I just use heaven and gpuz after changing the voltages in bios to see what it is at.


i think i posted this before recently:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

seems a bit . .confusing at first but it will make sense after a minute and some testing/experience.

on a note to everyone, check out mouacyk's thread

Fast Sync HowTo

seems to work (somewhat) on maxwell


----------



## CoreyL4

@looniam

Not home atm but what part of the German page should I concentrate on to get the 1.25v when the 3 top sliders don't get the job done?


----------



## greg1184

What overclocks are you guys getting on air? I cannot get past +100. At +150 I get artifact and crash and at +125 i get subtle artifacts without crashing. I use EVGA precision and Heaven to test.

I have a EVGA classified 980ti,


----------



## t1337dude

Someone offered $400 for my Gigabyte G1 card on Craigslist. Part of me wants to hold out...but then again I'm worried I won't be able to get $400 in a month. Someone else also offered $450 on Ebay but after fees that's about the same payout. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> Someone offered $400 for my Gigabyte G1 card on Craigslist. Part of me wants to hold out...but then again I'm worried I won't be able to get $400 in a month. Someone else also offered $450 on Ebay but after fees that's about the same payout. Decisions, decisions...


450 on ebay is less than 400 cash...

10% fee = $45

Paypal fee is $13

Shipping is another $15

Chance of getting a negative feedback....

Ebay not worth it...i'd take 400 if i were you, they will only drop in price from here...when the 1070 gets here, 980Tis will be in the 300s


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> 450 on ebay is less than 400 cash...
> 
> 10% fee = $45
> 
> Paypal fee is $13
> 
> Shipping is another $15
> 
> Chance of getting a negative feedback....
> 
> Ebay not worth it...i'd take 400 if i were you, they will only drop in price from here...when the 1070 gets here, 980Tis will be in the 300s


I had no idea the Paypal fee was $13, I thought it was like $5. And I have the buyer pay for shipping







I've never gotten negative feedback before, but I've had 2 people in a row purchase the item without paying for it. I agree that Ebay isn't worth it. I'll go for the $400.


----------



## sblantipodi

our enthusiast card has been outclassed by a mid range card like a GTX1070.
less VRAM, similar performance, worse VR support.

I don't think that nvidia knows well what an enthusiast segment means.


----------



## greg1184

Since I bought my card less than a month ago I am stepping up to the 1080 ACX 3.0. Might as well get full value for what I paid for it now since it is really depreciating apparently.


----------



## DiceAir

Hi there.

Me gain. So I think I must give it a go on overclocking my 980ti hof again. I had it on custom bios 1430mhz core and 3703 on memory. Was stable for about 2 months and suddenly wasn't stable anymore. I don't think a card can degrade that fast. My temps is very low at 70C max under heavy gaming sessions. So I don't know what happened. I would love it if I can overclock it a bit. I tested a quick and dirty overclock that I think is not stable.

What I did was loading stock bios and setting msi afterburner to 120 power limit and temp to 93C and loaded bf4. disable vsync and max out graphics at 1440p. Then I see a fps in the test range of about 130-140fps on one spot. My core was 1356mhz 1.75V with stock memory clocks. I then went into msi afterburner and tweaked my core to +90mhz. and my speed was 1446mhz and saw about a 10-20fps boost in the same area with max temps of 70C. This was just a small test so with intensive gaming I'm pretty sure it will crash again as it did before. I can't imagine that my card is temp limit even for the vrm.

Now I don't know if it was the card that was unstable a week ago when I tested another overclock by just setting the power limit to 120% and temp to 93C and then also max out voltage slider to give me 1.212V all the time and core went to 1405mhz. What I did that time was loading up project cars and setting the race to heavy rain and max graphics and let it render the rain on the car so it can put a lot of stress on the card. So I decided to let it render for about 10min -15min and when I got back to my pc it just rebooted so something was unstable in my pc Temps never exceeded about 73-75C max so yet again I think the cooling may not be the issue here. Here is a full list of my pc specs

i7 4790k @ 4.6ghz 1.23V.
Corsair h100i
16gb DDR3 2400mhz
Corsair ax850w PSU
Windows 10 pro 64 bit
qnix qx2710.

My cpu temps never goes above 65C maybe 70C it will ever go. When looking at msi afterburner. I also tested my cpu for about 15min - 20min on aida64 with memory selected as well (I know 15min is not enough to see if stable). so I don't know what it could be any more. I checked my event viewer and all I could see was that my pc recovered from unexpected shutdown. mayeb it was a bsod but I don't know why I can't find the error. I also tried bluescreenview and that app can't find any bsod errors so I don't know if it was a bsod or just plauin simple restart. Now to my understanding a sudden restart is related to power. Maybe the card is not getting stable power but hardly believe that as I checked my 3.3v, 5v and 12v and all seems fine.

Now I also tested the cpu doing about 10 cinebench runs and no crashes with scores lining up to what a 4.6ghz 4790k should be. So far I'm running my 4790k at 4.6ghz same settings with my gtx980 ti at stock clocks with only 120% power and 93 temp and all seems fine. I played bf4 for about a week (4 - 6 hours per day) and not a single crash so far.

This restart issue only happened the one time I tested Project cars but it should even remotely cause my cpu to be unstable as it's not even using it that much anyway. Not more than bf4 and I think bf4 actually uses my cpu more than Project cars as it uses more threads and higher load per thread.

I'm so sorry for the long post but just wanted to explain everything and give as much useful information as possible. Maybe my gpu is just not a good overclocker (asic 64.7%) or something actually got damaged when I loaded custom bios. Please can someone help me out to identify the issue?


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greg1184*
> 
> Since I bought my card less than a month ago I am stepping up to the 1080 ACX 3.0. Might as well get full value for what I paid for it now since it is really depreciating apparently.


I also applied for the step up program.. I will end up losing money. My Hybrid cost $689.99 on Amazon.com but the ACX 3.0 is only $619.99. Don't care ..


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> @looniam
> 
> Not home atm but what part of the German page should I concentrate on to get the 1.25v when the 3 top sliders don't get the job done?


from CLK 54 to the bottom:


now _for me_ i noticed that my card would boost to CLK61 no matter what speed i had adjusted the boost clock - so i went from there.


----------



## TheCautiousOne

980ti is almost ready for the completed build.

Bought it used on OCN and just cleaned and tidied a couple things up









Before:




After:






TCO

Don't forget, I am giving away a free DOOM key with DLC to test out those 980ti's card yall have!

Link In siggy


----------



## johnd0e

Looks great. Good job cleaning it up.


----------



## KingKwentyne

There is already a leak about a 1080ti model. Now I am not so sure about this reference model step up.... Advice? Thoughts?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KingKwentyne*
> 
> There is already a leak about a 1080ti model. Now I am not so sure about this reference model step up.... Advice? Thoughts?


Is there a source for that? With the current pricing I wouldn't be surprised if the 1080 Ti is $1000 and the TITAN V is $1500. Ridiculous pricing for such mediocre improvements in performance.


----------



## KingKwentyne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Is there a source for that? With the current pricing I wouldn't be surprised if the 1080 Ti is $1000 and the TITAN V is $1500. Ridiculous pricing for such mediocre improvements in performance.


There were leaks of a screenshot from Zotac showcasing they new OC software. It was subsequently changed to show just 1080GTX. I am just wondering what the actual performance difference would be...

I have decided to just go ahead and get the ref 1080 anyways. It does out perform my card and just move up to the ti when it is released prolly sell my ref 1080 then.


----------



## FXformat

Thank god for the 1080 hype, picked up this bad boy for a very good price...


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Thank god for the 1080 hype, picked up this bad boy for a very good price...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Curious, what did you end getting that for? Cheapest I've seen so far on this forum is $350, and for a Strix too. Of course, I would expect the Hydro Copper to cost a little more.

Got question about the double 90 bends in the red -- wouldn't you get better flow into the pump if you had a single bend like in the blue?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Curious, what did you end getting that for? Cheapest I've seen so far on this forum is $350, and for a Strix too. Of course, I would expect the Hydro Copper to cost a little more.
> 
> Got question about the double 90 bends in the red -- wouldn't you get better flow into the pump if you had a single bend like in the blue?


Hehe i might sell the card later on the forum so, but i paid more than 350 but less than 500...

Good eye on that bend, however if i did it the other way you mentioned, the tubing would hit the ram and the front USB connector. System runs good now, under load and gaming for an hour straight i never reached above 47C...well within operating parameters for GPU and CPU, given i only have 1 rad it's pretty good.


----------



## Noirgheos

So I just went to the local store and asked if I can borrow a 1080. I've been given one!

So what do I do with it naturally? PIT IT AGAINST THE 980 Ti!

Without further ado... Allons-y!

So clocks... we know how the stock 980 Ti performs against it. I got a 1500MHz OC on my 980 Ti, and I'm sitting at the stock clocks on the 1080. All games tested in 1440p. CPU is an i5 6600K @ 4.4GHz.

Witcher 3:

Everything utterly maxed, no hairworks. A basic run through Novigrad for the test.

The 980 Ti never dipped below 70FPS, usually in the high 70s.

The 1080 never dipped below 76FPS, usually in the high 80s.

Very small improvement...

Overwatch:

Epic settings, even the AA is maxed out. Done on an AI match.

These were insane results. While the 980 Ti never went below 150FPS, the 1080 never dipped below 170FPS. That's already a massive improvement.

Fallout 4:

Maxed (HBAO+, Godrays Ultra, TAA off)

980 Ti never went below 68FPS, usually in the 80s. Sometimes in the 100s. Weird game this one

1080 never dipped below 76FPS, usually in the 90s.

So overall, the 1080 is a marginal improvement over an overclocked 980 Ti, which is already more than enough for 1440p ultra at 60+FPS.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Wait, what? You borrowed a 1080? How?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> So overall, the 1080 is a marginal improvement over an overclocked 980 Ti, which is already more than enough for 1440p ultra at 60+FPS.


So you think it's probably worth waiting for the 1080 Ti or whatever the next upgrade will be?


----------



## JTHMfreak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So you think it's probably worth waiting for the 1080 Ti or whatever the next upgrade will be?


He says the 980 ti was oc'ed against a stock 1080, if I read it right.


----------



## johnd0e

*in my opinion*, reference (founders edition) 1080 vs 980ti = keep the 980ti. aftermarket/non reference 1080 might be a different animal though. have to wait and see.


----------



## Noirgheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Wait, what? You borrowed a 1080? How?


Just went to the local store and asked if I can have one for a day. I've done it before with a 390X, so I guess they trust me enough.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So you think it's probably worth waiting for the 1080 Ti or whatever the next upgrade will be?


Probably. I know I am if it comes out and reference has over 30FPS on the overclocked 980 Ti.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> He says the 980 ti was oc'ed against a stock 1080, if I read it right.


Yep. Thing is, GPU Boost 3.0 really puts it higher than 2.0 ever did, which doesn't make too much sense since both techs are thermal limited. So technically the 1080 had like +200 on the core.


----------



## michael-ocn

i'm definitely not trading in my 980ti for a 1080 card, not enough of an upgrade, but when 1080ti hits the street i'll probably want to get my hands on one of those (maybe along with a larger monitor).


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I quess I am a little late to the party but I never really understood the hype about the 1080/1070, and got a great deal on a 980ti ref, what kind of clocks can one hope from a refrence card coupled with an EKFC block, I`m quessing volting to the max aint the problem.


----------



## st0necold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I quess I am a little late to the party but I never really understood the hype about the 1080/1070, and got a great deal on a 980ti ref, what kind of clocks can one hope from a refrence card coupled with an EKFC block, I`m quessing volting to the max aint the problem.


I still don't.

Anyways... been thinking about adding another 980ti for 3 way SLI + a 4k monitor. I don't think I have enough space in my rig (sig). Has anyone seen a Fractal R5 with 3 way SLI?


----------



## sblantipodi

1070 benchmarks are out. A mid range card surpasses an enthusiast segment like GTX980 Ti on both performance and video memory.

I think that nvidia is exaggerating.
If they can release a new product every ten months that is better than the the predecessor enthusiast range is inexistent. The only enthusiast thing I see in those cards is the price.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/1850_50#post_25208289

Hold on to your 980TI.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I quess I am a little late to the party but I never really understood the hype about the 1080/1070, and got a great deal on a 980ti ref, what kind of clocks can one hope from a refrence card coupled with an EKFC block, I`m quessing volting to the max aint the problem.


Probably 1450Mhz, and hope for 1500Mhz.


----------



## Noirgheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 1070 benchmarks are out. A mid range card surpasses an enthusiast segment like GTX980 Ti on both performance and video memory.
> 
> I think that nvidia is exaggerating.
> If they can release a new product every ten months that is better than the the predecessor enthusiast range is inexistent. The only enthusiast thing I see in those cards is the price.


Actually, they are pretty much equal, overclocked and ref.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I have to admit if I see a ref PCB 980 Ti out there for cheap I'm grabbing it for SLI. I have absolutely 0% interest in the 1080 right now. I'm waiting until next year and seeing what's out there at that time.


----------



## mus1mus

Other than 8GB buffer, and lesser Power Consumption, no reason to go for the 1080. Unless you always want to be on the edge.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Other than 8GB buffer, and lesser Power Consumption, no reason to go for the 1080. Unless you always want to be on the edge.


But I live my life..


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Other than 8GB buffer, and lesser Power Consumption, no reason to go for the 1080. Unless you always want to be on the edge.


You forgot the only reason that actually matters. DP 1.4 and the 3440x1440 144hz, 4k 144hz and 8k 60hz screens it makes possible.


----------



## IMI4tth3w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> You forgot the only reason that actually matters. DP 1.4 and the 3440x1440 144hz, 4k 144hz and 8k 60hz screens it makes possible.


This is what i'm waiting for.

For my first custom water loop i grabbed a reference board 980ti and an ek block and i'm kinda disappointed as i can barely get it stable at 1500MHz. So the itch for a super beefy 1080 like the 1080 Classified and putting it under water is there... But i'm killing for something better to come out in the monitor department.

I've had a taste of everything, 144hz, 40" 4K, 1440p, etc, and what i really want is the best of everything. Now that DP 1.4 can do the bandwidth, i want a crazy monitor. A curved large format (40"+) 21:9 that is 2160 pixels tall, 120Hz refresh rate, and 1ms response time. Even if it cost a fortune, you know a ton of crazy enthusiasts would be all over that thing. Games look absolute stunningly beautiful on my 40" 4K but the input lag leaves something really to be desired. Having to switch to my 1080p 144Hz monitor is kinda lame and everything feels so small and fuzzy when compared. But i love how fluid the 144Hz 1ms feels.

Anyways rambling offtopic is over. As many here, i'll most likely be keeping my 980ti until the 1080ti comes to market. Probably even longer waiting for a classified version and the corresponding ek block.


----------



## CoreyL4

Really enjoying my custom bios on my msi card thanks to mr dark!


----------



## piee

1080ti classy


----------



## RavageTheEarth

What do you guys score in Firestrike? I'm playing around benching again since I got my new Skylake setup.

Right now I'm at 17,410.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8628349

The weird thing is that on my Ivy setup I was scoring 22k in graphics with an OC of 1442/2063 and now I'm 21k with 1539/1901. I am using different drivers now though. I'm going to raise my memory and see what happens. Still waiting for this card to crash!


----------



## Kipps

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8543198

Thats somewhere around my highest score recently


----------



## criminal

You guys think a 980Ti Hybrid is worth $450?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *criminal*
> 
> You guys think a 980Ti Hybrid is worth $450?


i guess the AIO might be nice but *for me:*

getting mid 1400s clock speed with ~1.18v?

yeah.


----------



## CoreyL4

Right now I have my memory at 7800. I haven't tried 7900 but kinda want to push it to 8000. However I am kinda scared to do so.

How safe is 8000? Pretty sure I fried a 970 last year because I pushed it to 8000 memory.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Right now I have my memory at 7800. I haven't tried 7900 but kinda want to push it to 8000. However I am kinda scared to do so.
> 
> How safe is 8000? Pretty sure I fried a 970 last year because I pushed it to 8000 memory.


i think valley is a good vram benchmark. push the vram until you see red snowflakes.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i think valley is a good vram benchmark. push the vram until you see red snowflakes.


I can never see these snow flakes -- my memory OC will just reset drivers when unstable, when > ~8050MHz.

EDIT: That's because I was going up by 25MHz and 50MHz on memory. Increments of 5MHz does eventually cause the snow flakes to show up, before the crashes and hard locks.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Right now I have my memory at 7800. I haven't tried 7900 but kinda want to push it to 8000. However I am kinda scared to do so.
> 
> How safe is 8000? Pretty sure I fried a 970 last year because I pushed it to 8000 memory.


Doubtful you fried the 970 with VRAM. It's more possible that you blew a VRM on the PCB side - probably wasn't bonded to the backplate properly anyway. VRAM is difficult to destroy nowadays, as Windows has hardware level driver protection, and your system will lockup well before any permanent damage occurs. VRAM voltage does not change on the board unless you're using a really high end PCB; damage only occurs when overheating occurs or forced electromigration from extreme voltages. The VRAM on the 970 is small enough to be easily cooled by the stock fan profile, so unless the fans stopped working, VRAM is safe.

Modern cards will downclock or halt well before any permanent damage occurs. The only thing that they can't protect against are overheating VRMs or damaged circuitry.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Doubtful you fried the 970 with VRAM. It's more possible that you blew a VRM on the PCB side - probably wasn't bonded to the backplate properly anyway. VRAM is difficult to destroy nowadays, as Windows has hardware level driver protection, and your system will lockup well before any permanent damage occurs. VRAM voltage does not change on the board unless you're using a really high end PCB; damage only occurs when overheating occurs or forced electromigration from extreme voltages. The VRAM on the 970 is small enough to be easily cooled by the stock fan profile, so unless the fans stopped working, VRAM is safe.
> 
> Modern cards will downclock or halt well before any permanent damage occurs. The only thing that they can't protect against are overheating VRMs or damaged circuitry.


Yep, and NVidia has gone the way of not even providing customers a way to monitor the VRM temps! Despite most VRM's being rated for 120C, most custom BIOS's will probably exceed that quickly and sustained enough to cause damage if not cooled properly.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> What do you guys score in Firestrike? I'm playing around benching again since I got my new Skylake setup.
> 
> Right now I'm at 17,410.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8628349
> 
> The weird thing is that on my Ivy setup I was scoring 22k in graphics with an OC of 1442/2063 and now I'm 21k with 1539/1901. I am using different drivers now though. I'm going to raise my memory and see what happens. Still waiting for this card to crash!


The best graphics score my card has turned out is 21476
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11203787
[email protected]/7860 with the [email protected]

Were you running win7 for ivy and win10 for skylake? I think win7 may do better with this bench.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> The best graphics score my card has turned out is 21476
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11203787
> [email protected]/7860 with the [email protected]
> 
> Were you running win7 for ivy and win10 for skylake? I think win7 may do better with this bench.


I thought I was using Windows 10 for both benchmarks, but looking at the results I guess I was using Windows 7. Very interesting. Here is the link to the 22k one.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/5306433


----------



## Martin778

Just ran a test, normal Firestrike puts out 24590 w. 980Ti SLI @ 1442 MHz core, 1872MHZ mem, 5930K @ 4.44GHz coupled with 2x8GB 3040Mhz 15-15-15-35 ram.
Graphics score was 36004 but can't validate it as I have a DL'ed serial (ain't nobody got time for demo's







)


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i think valley is a good vram benchmark. push the vram until you see red snowflakes.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I can never see these snow flakes -- my memory OC will just reset drivers when unstable, when > ~8050MHz.
> 
> EDIT: That's because I was going up by 25MHz and 50MHz on memory. Increments of 5MHz does eventually cause the snow flakes to show up, before the crashes and hard locks.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Doubtful you fried the 970 with VRAM. It's more possible that you blew a VRM on the PCB side - probably wasn't bonded to the backplate properly anyway. VRAM is difficult to destroy nowadays, as Windows has hardware level driver protection, and your system will lockup well before any permanent damage occurs. VRAM voltage does not change on the board unless you're using a really high end PCB; damage only occurs when overheating occurs or forced electromigration from extreme voltages. The VRAM on the 970 is small enough to be easily cooled by the stock fan profile, so unless the fans stopped working, VRAM is safe.
> 
> Modern cards will downclock or halt well before any permanent damage occurs. The only thing that they can't protect against are overheating VRMs or damaged circuitry.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yep, and NVidia has gone the way of not even providing customers a way to monitor the VRM temps! Despite most VRM's being rated for 120C, most custom BIOS's will probably exceed that quickly and sustained enough to cause damage if not cooled properly.


Ok so how common do people oc their memory to 7900-8000 on a ti?


----------



## looniam

^with samsung vram - it's practically a guarantee.

hynix not so much.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^with samsung vram - it's practically a guarantee.
> 
> hynix not so much.


This is weird, by slowly inching up, I've been able to stabilize 8200MHz now from 8GHz. Must have just slapped on 8GHz and kept it there. Mine are HyniX. Ran Witcher 3, BF4, Metro Bench, FF Heaven, Heaven, all to verify.


----------



## CoreyL4

Ok I have samsung ram. Gonna see if I can get 8000.

You guys run 8000 24/7?


----------



## Martin778

What causes the screen to suddenly jump to light gray, too high core or vRAM overclock?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> Ok I have samsung ram. Gonna see if I can get 8000.
> 
> You guys run 8000 24/7?


Yep, and now 8.2GHz








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> What causes the screen to suddenly jump to light gray, too high core or vRAM overclock?


If it doesn't crash, then it's the memory. Back down another 10MHz or so and see if it goes away.


----------



## wizardbro

My hynix memory is absolute trash. It doesn't go past +75 at stock voltage and power limit.
With the powerlimit completely unlocked and voltage set to 1.237v it can't go past +200 and even then I haven't done extensive, week long gaming on that to see if it's 100% stable.


----------



## CoreyL4

7800 gpuz

7900 passed. 8000 got the red specks and then crashed. Gonna keep it at 7800 I think.


----------



## Azazil1190

my opinion if someone have a 980ti or titan x goes for 1080ti-titan pascal
The owners of 970-980 they can upgrade to 1070-1080
Check the video below and oc 980ti vs oc 1070 both are ref.


----------



## zetoor85

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12238890

had to pull nr2 gpu out and send back for rma, card had a realy rough time before it came in my hands. will get replacement card friday


----------



## Martin778

Can someone modify my BIOS if I upload it here?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Seems there is no pointvto go from 980ti to a 1070 or 1080 really.


----------



## Martin778

Sure is if you bought an EVGA 980Ti in the last 90 days








I've already ordered one 1080 ACX with 980Ti trade-in.

Shouldn't cost me more than shipping costs.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Sure is if you bought an EVGA 980Ti in the last 90 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already ordered one 1080 ACX with 980Ti trade-in.
> 
> Shouldn't cost me more than shipping costs.


outofmyheadyo should have also said a 980 TI with a water block installed. More hassle to change to a 1080 with a water block than just switching out air cooled cards.

Myself wouldn't mind the headache!


----------



## Kipps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^with samsung vram - it's practically a guarantee.
> 
> hynix not so much.


Strange - My my card has Hynix memory and overclocks nicely upto 4100 approx (Stable overclock)


----------



## Joe-Gamer

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8574323
Not bad, wanted better before the 1080 came out, but alas I cannot push it further


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635122

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635295

http://www.catzilla.com/showresult/?lp=687377

Had some fun today.









Grab a second card for cheap than a 1080.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635122
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635295
> 
> http://www.catzilla.com/showresult/?lp=687377
> 
> Had some fun today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grab a second card for cheap than a 1080.


That's decent scaling in 3DMark, 2.7-2.8X my single at 1.5GHz/8GHz. How is it doing in games, say at 4K that support SLI?


----------



## Dienz

Good on NVidia for making the 1080 pretty awesome and even though I want (and would still like to see) 1080Ti performance, the gain on what I have now still wouldn't justify an upgrade and there isn't a game in world that requires that kind of power - for me at least.. I play at 1440p on a RoG Swift and I love it. (980Ti / 4790K)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> That's decent scaling in 3DMark, 2.7-2.8X my single at 1.5GHz/8GHz. How is it doing in games, say at 4K that support SLI?


I'm quite surprised tbh. Must be the driver or something.

Games? Well they should scale provided they are supported. In other words, nope, I dont game.









Might do quads tomarrrowwww.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What voltage and power target % are you guys runnin with your high overclocks ?


----------



## HAL900

1.99 V and 500W


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What voltage and power target % are you guys runnin with your high overclocks ?


1.274v and 425W on water. Sustained 1493MHz core and 8190MHz memory. Can only hit the power target in furmark stress tests. Typical gaming max loads only reach around 300W (or 70% TDP).


----------



## johnd0e

1.18125v 500w 1540mhz air(not stable at all, just barely makes it through benchmarks)


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> 1 Can only hit the power target in furmark stress tests. .


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Best I can get is 1530mhz, stock msi refrence bios, with a water block, sliders maxed out for voltage and power limit.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> 1.99 V and 500W


lol.


----------



## HAL900

Lol what? The only one ref . 980ti on earth where there is power limit does not exist







)







)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> Lol what? The only one ref . 980ti on earth where there is power limit does not exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


999 or go home.


----------



## HAL900

I'm home and I have a beer xD


----------



## Noirgheos

So... been playing Blood and Wine for Witcher 3. Does anyone else think that "High" settings with the correct post-processing looks better than "Ultra" settings with the same post-processing? I set everything to "High" with Background Characters, Terrain Quality, and Grass Density to "Ultra". HBAO+ on, AA on, Bloom on.

There seems to be less shimmering and aliasing in textures, and the view distance is much the same. Performance is in the high 70s to mid 80s now, whereas before it was in the 60s to mid 70s with Ultra. Ultra is a scam.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> I'm home and I have a beer xD


Haha.

I wish I can have one too. But it doesn't seem right to have early in the morning.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^with samsung vram - it's practically a guarantee.
> 
> hynix not so much.
> 
> 
> 
> Strange - My my card has Hynix memory and overclocks nicely upto 4100 approx (Stable overclock)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

wouldn't call it strange - just not as common as sammys.









nice job.


----------



## CoreyL4

Couldn't hit 8000 on both my samsung memory cards lol.


----------



## looniam

yeah it figures; the second i say something the exact opposite happens.


----------



## johnd0e

wait @looniam , ill save your statement with these two guys.









http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8348399


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yeah it figures; the second i say something the exact opposite happens.


Nope, I vouch for HyniX being suckers at memory OC. It's quite common.


----------



## superkyle1721

From my experience Hynix clocks decently if kept cool. As temps rise however instability occurs at lower clocks on average vs Samsung. Also clock for clock it seems the Samsung results in better firestrike scores due to the tighter timings but I can't say this is confirmed just things I've picked up on from other users.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> wait @looniam , ill save your statement with these two guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8348399


Score is about 2.5K higher than 1080sli stock from what users are posting on the owners thread. Makes me really curious how those that sold cheap feel about their decision









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> wait @looniam , ill save your statement with these two guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8348399


meh

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7667998


----------



## King PWNinater

Man, I have a Hybrid that only goes to 50C when playing games. I have the SC bios and everything and have it clocked up to the most stable max. I just feel like I have so much headroom to overclock, but I can't keep pumping more voltage into the card because I reached the maximum. Is there any way around this?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *King PWNinater*
> 
> Man, I have a Hybrid that only goes to 50C when playing games. I have the SC bios and everything and have it clocked up to the most stable max. I just feel like I have so much headroom to overclock, but I can't keep pumping more voltage into the card because I reached the maximum. Is there any way around this?


What voltage are you currently running? Did you test max clocks before adding custom bios? Some cards like extra volts while other like johndoe do better at lower volts (undervolted). What are your clock and memory speeds?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## invincible20xx

so the final verdict which is faster 980ti or 1070 ? i need the cheapest upgrade possible to drive my 4k tv, was wondering if a used dual 980ti would be worth it over dual 1070 if the price is right


----------



## mus1mus

hmm. I smell a fish.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1070_review,28.html

If you would leave a 980TI on stock, assuming custom AIB cards of course, there's no way in hell they will score 17K or anything lower than 18K Graphics in FS! these reviewers are giving us BS!


----------



## Kipps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yeah it figures; the second i say something the exact opposite happens.


Thats usually the case though


----------



## Kipps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm. I smell a fish.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1070_review,28.html
> 
> If you would leave a 980TI on stock, assuming custom AIB cards of course, there's no way in hell they will score 17K or anything lower than 18K Graphics in FS! these reviewers are giving us BS!


This is my MSI 980ti 6G the day i got it out the box

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6392386

The results Im guessing are based on a reference 980ti


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipps*
> 
> This is my MSI 980ti 6G the day i got it out the box
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6392386
> 
> The results Im guessing are based on a reference 980ti


And we are talking about an overclocked 1070 here.









You only need to look at the Graphics Score as well.

The only downside to ref 980 TIs really is a lower base clock. That results to a lower boost. But OC abilities are on par to AIB Customs. Luck plays a part but they are not far fetched.


----------



## JTHMfreak

Is an EVGA 980ti sc acx 2.0, with a back plate for $420 a good deal?


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JTHMfreak*
> 
> Is an EVGA 980ti sc acx 2.0, with a back plate for $420 a good deal?


It seems to be a decent deal but you may be able to get a better price if you look closely and wait for the 1080 crazed and desperate sellers







.


----------



## Oloc

Do you guys think 970 +$200 cash for an evga 980ti a good deal? I was looking at getting a 1070, but this seems like a decent deal


----------



## CoreyL4

I straight up traded sli 970s for a 980 ti 2 weeks ago. Valued the 970s at $220 each on reddit.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oloc*
> 
> Do you guys think 970 +$200 cash for an evga 980ti a good deal? I was looking at getting a 1070, but this seems like a decent deal


Seems to be if your PSU can handle a 300W GPU. Otherwise, the 1070 will be nominal at 150W and comes with native Simultaneous Multi-Projection support for VR, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oloc*
> 
> Do you guys think 970 +$200 cash for an evga 980ti a good deal? I was looking at getting a 1070, but this seems like a decent deal


To be honest, it depends on the 980Ti. If it is a reference-based design, no since those can be brought straight out for $350 USD on the low end and still dropping.


----------



## Oloc

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> To be honest, it depends on the 980Ti. If it is a reference-based design, no since those can be brought straight out for $350 USD on the low end and still dropping.


It's the non sc version with the ACX cooler http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR


----------



## michael-ocn

I don't know, i've been looking at some comparisons, the 1070 looks impressive.
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1070_overclocking/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> hmm. I smell a fish.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/nvidia_geforce_gtx_1070_review,28.html
> 
> If you would leave a 980TI on stock, assuming custom AIB cards of course, there's no way in hell they will score 17K or anything lower than 18K Graphics in FS! these reviewers are giving us BS!


Those aren't the graphics score in the list, they're showing the overall score.

Here's another overcocking review that shows the 1070 doing very well
http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1070_overclocking/


----------



## Star Forge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oloc*
> 
> http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR
> It's the non sc version with the ACX cooler http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4991-KR


Yeah that is a reference-designed 980Ti. It just has the EVGA ACX 2.0 cooler instead of the nVidia blower.


----------



## superkyle1721

No doubt the 1070 stock vs the 980ti would be considered a side grade. The real difference I'm seeing also hinders the 1080. Which shows there is a voltage lock and some odd issue limiting peak clocks. If you take a max overclock 980ti vs max 1070 the 980ti will post higher scores for sure. The 980ti is putting up scores "close" to the 1080 when they are both maxed out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheRic89

Anyone planning to upgrade from 980 ti to 1080?


----------



## CoreyL4

I'm waiting for the ti of it.


----------



## johnd0e

i wouldnt say im doing it to "upgrade", but ill be getting a couple 1080 classies to play with whenever they are released.

and havent really decided what im going to put into my main rig in place of the 980ti classies yet, taking them out to play with ln2. haven't ruled out 1080's completely yet, just not super impressed with them. Two xtreme gaming 980ti's are a possibility too.


----------



## Corsa911

I've had the ti's for about 4 months now but finally finished the build lastnight.

Its obviously not the most color coordinated build I've ever seen, but it will keep me from reading every 1080 review for the next few months.

I've learned a lot from you guys and just wanted to say thank you.

4.8 stable on cpu 1.24v
1465 stable on gpu's
Delta fan running double duty to keep everything cool.

Take care


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsa911*
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the ti's for about 4 months now but finally finished the build lastnight.
> 
> Its obviously not the most color coordinated build I've ever seen, but it will keep me from reading every 1080 review for the next few months.
> 
> I've learned a lot from you guys and just wanted to say thank you.
> 
> 4.8 stable on cpu 1.24v
> 1465 stable on gpu's
> Delta fan running double duty to keep everything cool.
> 
> Take care


Oh man, how those cards even breath? Looks so tight in there, as expected for SLI but those coolers are just thick.


----------



## mus1mus

True. With that breathing space, you will be looking at 80+C temps for card 1.

Reference blowers can deal with that but not these custom cooled cards.



At 12C Ambient, I am benching at 75C on these. With a fan directed towards them.


----------



## Shiftstealth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oloc*
> 
> Do you guys think 970 +$200 cash for an evga 980ti a good deal? I was looking at getting a 1070, but this seems like a decent deal


Its a straight sidegrade, but if you only use 1 card in games its better.


----------



## Corsa911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Oh man, how those cards even breath? Looks so tight in there, as expected for SLI but those coolers are just thick.


Had I known one gpu wasn't going to be enough to feed the addiction, I wouldn't have purchased this particular card because heat was a huge obstacle to overcome with the sli setup.

Believe it or not, that 220cfm 140mm delta fan pulling from the back of the aio rad has been strategically placed to pump air between the cards keeping temps well below 80c.

Have any of you ever experienced the noise one of these fans creates?

I knew from the reviews it was going to be loud, but dude I had no idea just how loud. Let's just say my wife wouldn't let me use the computer until my fan controller came in. It will wake the dead, and I recommend it to anyone with tight fit sli setups.


----------



## Martin778

I overclocked my cards to 1475 core (without boost) @ 1.27V ( just to find the max core OC) and 1943MHZ on RAM....and my FireStrike score dropped by 3k. say what!?
At some point they just lose power? GPU-Z doesn't show any core clock drops.

I tried the same but not through BIOS mods but only through Precision and the result was the same - performance drop.


----------



## KickAssCop

Why are you pushing 1.27 volts on those things only to get 1475 clocks. You only need about 1.212 volts to push about 1475 or 1500 on most cards I tested including one with ASIC of only 63%.
Lower the volts and try again. Also post your ASIC score. In my testing of about 5-6 cards, ASIC did matter in terms of how much voltage you need to push through the cards.


----------



## Martin778

It's just for testing purposes, at 1.21V the scores also dropped severly. My ASIC is 73,5% on GPU1 and 79,5% on GPU2.


----------



## Martin778

This is my BIOS now

GM200MAX.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> It's just for testing purposes, at 1.21V the scores also dropped severly. My ASIC is 73,5% on GPU1 and 79,5% on GPU2.


Watch a graph of the clocks in GPUz or MSI afterburner. You could be throttling due to thermals or tdp. Another possibilty is the memory is actually not stable and lots of error correction is going on without you knowing. To eliminate memory error correction, lower your OC and and rebench to see if your score climbs.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

has the nvidia Ansel been released ?


----------



## Hionmaiden

So I have a custom bios for my KFA2 HOF 980ti which stops thermal throttle and the voltage doesn't dip, however I still cannot OC my card past a certain point. Using the stock bios I could only achieve +50mhz on the core and +400 on the memory. With the custom bios which eliminated the voltage drop and core clock my performance in bench marking is better but I can only take my card to 1440mhz core and 7800mhz memory. Being a top end competitive card I should expect to see similar results to an msi lightning, gigabyte G1 and the EVGA kingpin yet I'm getting weak overclock. I had at first thought it to be caused due to the voltage drop as it would go from 1.212v down to 1.137v when it gets to around 80 degrees.

But even with this custom bios I cannot take the card anywhere near where it should be able to go. I know I have ample room to improve the clocks and enough power supplied from my EVGA supernova G2 750w. Even with memory set to stock I cannot get above 1450mhz core when testing in unigine valley. I don't see what it causing the card to not be stable above 1450mhz. can draw a maximum of 425w if needed and never goes above 82'c.

does anyone have an suggestions? I've never had a card that is this weak in overclocking. 72.1%ASIC


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> So I have a custom bios for my KFA2 HOF 980ti which stops thermal throttle and the voltage doesn't dip, however I still cannot OC my card past a certain point. Using the stock bios I could only achieve +50mhz on the core and +400 on the memory. With the custom bios which eliminated the voltage drop and core clock my performance in bench marking is better but I can only take my card to 1440mhz core and 7800mhz memory. Being a top end competitive card I should expect to see similar results to an msi lightning, gigabyte G1 and the EVGA kingpin yet I'm getting weak overclock. I had at first thought it to be caused due to the voltage drop as it would go from 1.212v down to 1.137v when it gets to around 80 degrees.
> 
> But even with this custom bios I cannot take the card anywhere near where it should be able to go. I know I have ample room to improve the clocks and enough power supplied from my EVGA supernova G2 750w. Even with memory set to stock I cannot get above 1450mhz core when testing in unigine valley. I don't see what it causing the card to not be stable above 1450mhz. can draw a maximum of 425w if needed and *never goes above 82'c*.
> 
> does anyone have an suggestions? I've never had a card that is this weak in overclocking. 72.1%ASIC


That's your problem right there. Those temps are crazy. I'm surprised that your'e getting 1450 at those temps.


----------



## Luckbad

Grabbed a 980 Ti Reference off my buddy when he upgraded to 1080. I previously had a GALAX 970 HOF.

I also bought the EVGA Hybrid all-in-one cooler and installed that sucker.

The stock 980 Ti Ref is loud and hot as hell. I don't know how he lived with it.

With the EVGA Hybrid cooler, my temperatures are less than half of stock and it's super quiet. Very happy with that purchase, especially since it's going for $60 on Amazon right now.

I'm now looking into increasing the allowed power on the BIOS because that's the only thing throttling the card down.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Watch a graph of the clocks in GPUz or MSI afterburner. You could be throttling due to thermals or tdp. Another possibilty is the memory is actually not stable and lots of error correction is going on without you knowing. To eliminate memory error correction, lower your OC and and rebench to see if your score climbs.


Nope, no clock drops or whatsoever. Very random.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> So I have a custom bios for my KFA2 HOF 980ti which stops thermal throttle and the voltage doesn't dip, however I still cannot OC my card past a certain point. Using the stock bios I could only achieve +50mhz on the core and +400 on the memory. With the custom bios which eliminated the voltage drop and core clock my performance in bench marking is better but I can only take my card to 1440mhz core and 7800mhz memory. Being a top end competitive card I should expect to see similar results to an msi lightning, gigabyte G1 and the EVGA kingpin yet I'm getting weak overclock. I had at first thought it to be caused due to the voltage drop as it would go from 1.212v down to 1.137v when it gets to around 80 degrees.
> 
> But even with this custom bios I cannot take the card anywhere near where it should be able to go. I know I have ample room to improve the clocks and enough power supplied from my EVGA supernova G2 750w. Even with memory set to stock I cannot get above 1450mhz core when testing in unigine valley. I don't see what it causing the card to not be stable above 1450mhz. can draw a maximum of 425w if needed and never goes above 82'c.
> 
> does anyone have an suggestions? I've never had a card that is this weak in overclocking. 72.1%ASIC


That cooler should be doing a better job?

What kind of fan profile are you using and how is the case setup for airflow? If you do have good airflow and your still seeing temps like that, maybe try reseating the cooler with new better TIM. If you switch to gelid gc extreme, you'll probably see 4c or 5c lower temps.

Mine needs 1.23v to be stable at 1481 vs 1.212v at 1467 (71% asic). After you get the cooling sorted out, if 1450 is still not stable at 1.212, maybe try a slight increase in voltage?


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> That's your problem right there. Those temps are crazy. I'm surprised that your'e getting 1450 at those temps.


temps do not cause a card to be unstable. I can get the card down to 69'c if I have fans set to max but that isn't tolerable so I keep them at 60%.which raises it in valley to 80'c.

Nearly all third party coolers will hit 80 degree's on 50-60% fan speed apart from hybrids.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> That cooler should be doing a better job?
> 
> What kind of fan profile are you using and how is the case setup for airflow? If you do have good airflow and your still seeing temps like that, maybe try reseating the cooler with new better TIM. If you switch to gelid gc extreme, you'll probably see 4c or 5c lower temps.
> 
> Mine needs 1.23v to be stable at 1481 vs 1.212v at 1467 (71% asic). After you get the cooling sorted out, if 1450 is still not stable at 1.212, maybe try a slight increase in voltage?


I didn't ask about temperatures did I? the temps does not cause my overclock to be unstable. I already have a top quality thermal paste on my die. The reason my temps go up to 80'c in unigine valley/3dmark is because I set my fans to 55-60% as I have a H440 and I like it to be relatively quiet. If I'm doing some serious gaming or trying to get a better score while bench marking i'll ramp it up to 100% and then the temp sits around 64-65'c. The cooler on my card is great but the sound from the fans is unwanted.

even at 60'c the overclock cannot go above 1450mhz. and my voltage is around 1.24v changing it to 1.194v, stock 1.212v and higher hasn't done a thing either.

Also maxwell runs better with less volts or so I've heard from everyone in the HOF thread. but even lowering it doesn't help me. Kinda pissed that I pay premium for a card and your 980ti FTW can out do me haha.


----------



## superkyle1721

What top quality paste are you using? Also the above post was correct if your scores decrease most likely it is due to instability. These instabilities are not apparent on graphs since they will not show any throttle of any kind. Memory errors cause exactly what you are seeing. Lower the memory a bit.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## meangreenbean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> I didn't ask about temperatures did I? the temps does not cause my overclock to be unstable. I already have a top quality thermal paste on my die. The reason my temps go up to 80'c in unigine valley/3dmark is because I set my fans to 55-60% as I have a H440 and I like it to be relatively quiet. If I'm doing some serious gaming or trying to get a better score while bench marking i'll ramp it up to 100% and then the temp sits around 64-65'c. The cooler on my card is great but the sound from the fans is unwanted.
> 
> even at 60'c the overclock cannot go above 1450mhz. and my voltage is around 1.24v changing it to 1.194v, stock 1.212v and higher hasn't done a thing either.
> 
> Also maxwell runs better with less volts or so I've heard from everyone in the HOF thread. but even lowering it doesn't help me. Kinda pissed that I pay premium for a card and your 980ti FTW can out do me haha.


My Zotac 980TI AMP! Omega with the Extreme BIOS flashed on it, at 1460/8000 doesn't ever exceed 70ºC. ****ty 68.5% ASIC, and default fan profile. Fans don't even start to spin until 60ºC.

Maxwell is different from past generations when it comes to heat and voltage. The gpu can't do anything with increased voltages generally until you get into sub-zero temps.
High temps on memory will cause instability. High temps on GPU will also cause instability if you've gone and screwed around with the power limits. Heat increases resistance. Also, increased heat scews around with quality power delivery from the phasing.

It sounds to me like you already have everything figured out though, so why are you asking questions?


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> What top quality paste are you using? Also the above post was correct if your scores decrease most likely it is due to instability. These instabilities are not apparent on graphs since they will not show any throttle of any kind. Memory errors cause exactly what you are seeing. Lower the memory a bit.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


I use Cryorig CP5 cryo paste. Cryorig have smashed the air/water cooling market recently and their paste is amazing too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meangreenbean*
> 
> My Zotac 980TI AMP! Omega with the Extreme BIOS flashed on it, at 1460/8000 doesn't ever exceed 70ºC. ****ty 68.5% ASIC, and default fan profile. Fans don't even start to spin until 60ºC.
> 
> Maxwell is different from past generations when it comes to heat and voltage. The gpu can't do anything with increased voltages generally until you get into sub-zero temps.
> High temps on memory will cause instability. High temps on GPU will also cause instability if you've gone and screwed around with the power limits. Heat increases resistance. Also, increased heat scews around with quality power delivery from the phasing.
> 
> It sounds to me like you already have everything figured out though, so why are you asking questions?


Well Maybe I have done something wrong. I've overclocked previous cards quite far and this one card won't go high, it should do 1500/2000 easily. 8pack got 1600mhz core, and 2150mhz memory using an air cooled 980ti HoF. he got the silicon lottery, but either way whatever I have done I can only get to around 1450mhz, it's kinda frustrating.

I don't like EVGA or other brands that much, I find them too popular and I like supporting the smaller brands and KFA2 have some great cards. Stock bios gets me similar results and similar temps, so I used a custom bios to stop the auto boost and to stop thermal throttling which I thought was hindering my overclock, but after doing some testing it hasn't really gained me anything


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> I didn't ask about temperatures did I? the temps does not cause my overclock to be unstable. I already have a top quality thermal paste on my die. The reason my temps go up to 80'c in unigine valley/3dmark is because I set my fans to 55-60% as I have a H440 and I like it to be relatively quiet. If I'm doing some serious gaming or trying to get a better score while bench marking i'll ramp it up to 100% and then the temp sits around 64-65'c. The cooler on my card is great but the sound from the fans is unwanted.
> 
> even at 60'c the overclock cannot go above 1450mhz. and my voltage is around 1.24v changing it to 1.194v, stock 1.212v and higher hasn't done a thing either.
> 
> Also maxwell runs better with less volts or so I've heard from everyone in the HOF thread. but even lowering it doesn't help me. Kinda pissed that I pay premium for a card and your 980ti FTW can out do me haha.


Well, you asked for "suggestions" and temps can affect stability. Sounds like the cooler works as expected when the fans get going. Idk, silicon lottery and all that... (there aint nothing wrong with a FTW card btw)


----------



## Reefer

Hi all,

I hope some1 can help me. I think i may have overwritten my copy of my original bios. I am not really sure. But just to be sure i am asking if any 1 can sent me the original bios of the GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD from gigabyte. The F10 version.. So i can compare them

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5560#ov

Thx in advance ...


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Reefer*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I hope some1 can help me. I think i may have overwritten my copy of my original bios. I am not really sure. But just to be sure i am asking if any 1 can sent me the original bios of the GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD from gigabyte. The F10 version.. So i can compare them
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5560#ov
> 
> Thx in advance ...


https://mega.nz/#!84tkwAQC!ipeGAq41c8uqukAvR6rwP0c-OJ9ByJPnhqd8HpOx7mg

Hope it helps


----------



## Reefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!84tkwAQC!ipeGAq41c8uqukAvR6rwP0c-OJ9ByJPnhqd8HpOx7mg
> 
> Hope it helps


Thank you very much..

edit: nvm i can compare them now..









edit 2: I still have it.. just renamed it .. weird...

But thx again...


----------



## STRYC

I think Nvidia intentionally slowed down the last generation video cards with their drivers. I have two 980Ti's and now they throttle down in 3Dmark. I have a custom BIOS and EK waterblocks connected to two 420mm rads, keeping my cards nice and cool below 40c. My cards would always stay at 1506mhz runnning 3Dmark but after the latest drivers I now throttle and my once solid clocks oscillate. I think Nvidia did this because the Overclocked 980 Ti beats the Founders/reference GTX 1080.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> I think Nvidia intentionally slowed down the last generation video cards with their drivers. I have two 980Ti's and now they throttle down in 3Dmark. I have a custom BIOS and EK waterblocks connected to two 420mm rads, keeping my cards nice and cool below 40c. My card would always stay at 1506mhz runnning 3Dmark but after the latest drivers I now throttle and my once solid clocks oscillate. I think Nvidia did this because the Overclocked 980 Ti beats the Founders/reference GTX 1080.


Barely. They have a better case to sell the 1070, which does truly get beat by the 980 TI. However, latest OC benches show that the 980 TI is even behind the 1070 now. Bring on the conspiracy theorists


----------



## charlie97

I just SLI'd two 980Ti's without prior experience SLI-ing GPUs, how's the performance scaling on the 980Ti? Keep in mind that I'm playing at 1080p.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlie97*
> 
> I just SLI'd two 980Ti's without prior experience SLI-ing GPUs, how's the performance scaling on the 980Ti? Keep in mind that I'm playing at 1080p.


Why would you SLI 980ti's @ 1080p? are you crazy? you only need one for 1080p, heck only need one for 1440p. Go grab a 144hz 1440p monitor for that sli setup.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlie97*
> 
> I just SLI'd two 980Ti's without prior experience SLI-ing GPUs, how's the performance scaling on the 980Ti? Keep in mind that I'm playing at 1080p.


It's game dependent and support comes and goes with driver releases and game patches also (unstable in a way). 1080p is the worst case to make use of 980 TI SLI potential, due to usage being way down. Unless, of course, you're doing 120 - 144Hz. If you are at <120Hz, I would recommend turning on DSR for at least 1440p to force GPU usage up. Otherwise, you're throwing GPU potential away.


----------



## STRYC

At 1080p my 980ti's rock SLI scaling all games that support it. I thought Rainbow Six Siege and The division didn't support SLI, but I was running at 4k and had diminished results. However, at resolutions 1440p and lower, both games are scaling nicely. Two 980 Ti's in SLI at 1080p are beyond overkill. There is not an SLI suporting game out there that you can't run at max settings with Anti-aliasing maxed out as well.


----------



## STRYC

The 1080 will beat the 980Ti's apples to apples. I have been carefully reading and watching the benchmarks daily on the GTX 1080 and have not seen any benchmarks that beat my heavily overclocked water cooled 980Ti's. I have seen SLI benchmarks as well, And I'm running about 10-15% faster; even when they put a mild overclock on the GTX 1080. That being said, in the past, Nvidia has been accused of dumbing down their drivers on the Kepler making way for the Maxwell as well. 3Dmark is a staple benchmark and my oscillating clocks tell me Nvidia specifically targeted this program and slowed my 980Ti's.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> At 1080p my 980ti's rock SLI scaling all games that support it. I thought Rainbow Six Siege and The division didn't support SLI, but I was running at 4k and had diminished results. However, at resolutions 1440p and lower, both games are scaling nicely. Two 980 Ti's in SLI at 1080p are beyond overkill. There is not an SLI suporting game out there that you can't run at max settings with Anti-aliasing maxed out as well.


I ran the division 4K nearly maxed out on my twin TIs...usage stayed high throughout gameplay. Seemed fine for me.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Artah

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> The 1080 will beat the 980Ti's apples to apples. I have been carefully reading and watching the benchmarks daily on the GTX 1080 and have not seen any benchmarks that beat my heavily overclocked water cooled 980Ti's. I have seen SLI benchmarks as well, And I'm running about 10-15% faster; even when they put a mild overclock on the GTX 1080. That being said, in the past, Nvidia has been accused of dumbing down their drivers on the Kepler making way for the Maxwell as well. 3Dmark is a staple benchmark and my oscillating clocks tell me Nvidia specifically targeted this program and slowed my 980Ti's.


That's some heavy duty stuff. It's like taking in all the Hondas in the service centers and having the technicians remove a cylinder on the older cars so the 2016 model seems to perform faster. That's a class action lawsuit waiting to happen. Do you have positive undeniable proof without overclocking anything to adhere to their warranty policy? Let me guess, you don't experience issues when the video card is running at default clocks/voltage so they can't possibly get in trouble. "working as intended..."


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> The 1080 will beat the 980Ti's apples to apples. I have been carefully reading and watching the benchmarks daily on the GTX 1080 and have not seen any benchmarks that beat my heavily overclocked water cooled 980Ti's. I have seen SLI benchmarks as well, And I'm running about 10-15% faster; even when they put a mild overclock on the GTX 1080. That being said, in the past, Nvidia has been accused of dumbing down their drivers on the Kepler making way for the Maxwell as well. 3Dmark is a staple benchmark and my oscillating clocks tell me Nvidia specifically targeted this program and slowed my 980Ti's.


This 1080 SLI Heaven score is significantly higher than any 2 card SLI on OCN


----------



## STRYC

Looks impressive to me. Here is a quick run I did on my piddy 980 TI's and posted another on youtube.

00017.jpg 450k .jpg file


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> Looks impressive to me. Here is a quick run I did on my piddy 980 TI's and posted another on youtube.
> 
> 00017.jpg 450k .jpg file


Nice score!. His was Heaven, not Valley, not sure how they compare vs each other. I personally do better in Heaven, I never could get Valley to run with any repeatability.

There's a Heaven and Valley thread here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1235557/official-top-30-heaven-benchmark-4-0-scores

http://www.overclock.net/t/1360884/official-top-30-unigine-valley-benchmark-1-0


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> The 1080 will beat the 980Ti's apples to apples. I have been carefully reading and watching the benchmarks daily on the GTX 1080 and have not seen any benchmarks that beat my heavily overclocked water cooled 980Ti's. I have seen SLI benchmarks as well, And I'm running about 10-15% faster; even when they put a mild overclock on the GTX 1080. That being said, in the past, Nvidia has been accused of dumbing down their drivers on the Kepler making way for the Maxwell as well. 3Dmark is a staple benchmark and my oscillating clocks tell me Nvidia specifically targeted this program and slowed my 980Ti's.


Care to do an FS run?

This was posted on the 1080 thread and seriously, I am not at all impressed by the 1080.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204180

A fair OC to a 980 TI reaches 21 - 22K.

Now, where's that 1070 thread?









Mid-release cards are always meh.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Care to do an FS run?
> 
> This was posted on the 1080 thread and seriously, I am not at all impressed by the 1080.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204180
> 
> A fair OC to a 980 TI reaches 21 - 22K.
> 
> Now, where's that 1070 thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-release cards are always meh.


i'm so glad you're here. i can just imagine how entertaining you were on the 290x owners thread.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I am not at all impressed by the 1080.


The results are all over the map so far. The Heaven score I posted earlier was good for 6th place overall here - right in with quad CF/SLI rigs. The 1080 also seems to do better in the higher resolution benches and in SLI. Not much HOF top 30 entries in single card FS, but cracking top 10 in 2X. In FSU, more top 30 in 1X, but in 2X 5 of the Top 10 are 1080.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm so glad you're here. i can just imagine how entertaining you were on the 290x owners thread.










You missed me?

I have been all over.









Doing some runs with the TI....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8635295
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8657439
http://www.3dmark.com/3dmv/5465884








I'll just remind you what you missed during the 3D Fanboy.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> The results are all over the map so far. The Heaven score I posted earlier was good for 6th place overall here - right in with quad CF/SLI rigs. The 1080 also seems to do better in the higher resolution benches and in SLI. Not much HOF top 30 entries in single card FS, but cracking top 10 in 2X. In FSU, more top 30 in 1X, but in 2X 5 of the Top 10 are 1080.


Heaven is CPU-reliant. So is Catzilla and anything in the 720P and 1080P

I have my runs with 2, 3, 4 cards and I can only get close to hwbot records when doing 1440P and Extreme Firestrike.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GnarlyCharlie*
> 
> This 1080 SLI Heaven score is significantly higher than any 2 card SLI on OCN


Smashes my sli 980Ti Classifieds score of 199....


----------



## romanlegion13th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *charlie97*
> 
> I just SLI'd two 980Ti's without prior experience SLI-ing GPUs, how's the performance scaling on the 980Ti? Keep in mind that I'm playing at 1080p.


Wow what planet are you on? SLI 1080s for 1080p really 4K or you don't need 2 cards..

You could of got a 1070 that smashed 1080p


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *charlie97*
> 
> I just SLI'd two 980Ti's without prior experience SLI-ing GPUs, how's the performance scaling on the 980Ti? Keep in mind that I'm playing at 1080p.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow what planet are you on? SLI 1080s for 1080p really 4K or you don't need 2 cards..
> 
> You could of got a 1070 that smashed 1080p
Click to expand...

There are a lot of assumptions made when saying he doesn't need it. Maybe he does. 1080p 144hz on many gams such as Witcher GTA maybe the division not 100% sure need two cards if maxing out AA etc. Up the resolution to 1440p and high refresh rates then yes he needs two cards. I don't believe he ever said what type of monitor he is using or anything not sure why people are so quick to jump on someone about it even when he said he is new. Maybe he got a good deal and honestly then why the heck not lol.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## STRYC

Huh?


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Care to do an FS run?
> 
> This was posted on the 1080 thread and seriously, I am not at all impressed by the 1080.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204180
> 
> A fair OC to a 980 TI reaches 21 - 22K.
> 
> Now, where's that 1070 thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-release cards are always meh.


it is only 10% higher score. Relatively small


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *romanlegion13th*
> 
> You could of got a 1070 that smashed 1080p


Could've got a 380 that smashes 1080p. 1070 is overpriced too. Still waiting on Polaris, $199 is insane pricing, and may even point to future AMD GPU pricing. nVidia really dropped the ball on this Pascal launch - rubbish overclocking gains, throttling on Founder's Edition and custom cards don't seem to be faring much better in terms of overclocking --- also the absolutely phenomenally ridiculous pricing in the UK and EU.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Could've got a 380 that smashes 1080p. 1070 is overpriced too. Still waiting on Polaris, $199 is insane pricing, and may even point to future AMD GPU pricing. nVidia really dropped the ball on this Pascal launch - rubbish overclocking gains, throttling on Founder's Edition and custom cards don't seem to be faring much better in terms of overclocking --- also the absolutely phenomenally ridiculous pricing in the UK and EU.


it's literally a re-branded maxwell using 16nm finfets. that's one of the only reason's it's clocking so high. of course they've done more than just that, but for what we get it's no where near worth £620 for founders edition. that is just complete dog ****. with that pricing in mind the 1080ti will cost £900 probably. Nvidia really wanted to squeeze the ball here. The price kinda makes me want to move back to AMD.


----------



## Desolutional

I am going to move back to AMD judging by how well their cards have aged. All AMD needs to do is get the pricing right and Pascal is out of mind for most of the EU. The RX 480 will definitely make it. *The important thing to note is at $199, AMD is still making a tidy profit. Just goes to show you how much the consumer is ripped off by graphics card technology*. What we call Pascal on 16mm, the 1080 with R&D probably costs half of what they're pricing it at. Ridiculous.


----------



## mus1mus

The TI's price may depend on AMD's acceptability to the market. If the 480 can put out decent (980 at the very least) performance, pretty sure nVidia and it's AIBs will follow suit and drop the current cards prices.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Isn't Polaris using 14nm fisfets anyway? I thought Nvidia would have used the same, guess they missed out.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I am going to move back to AMD judging by how well their cards have aged. All AMD needs to do is get the pricing right and Pascal is out of mind for most of the EU. The RX 480 will definitely make it. *The important thing to note is at $199, AMD is still making a tidy profit. Just goes to show you how much the consumer is ripped off by graphics card technology*. What we call Pascal on 16mm, the 1080 with R&D probably costs half of what they're pricing it at. Ridiculous.


Yes were all so ripped off because cost of materials is $100 and we pay $200









Lets just ignore the manufacturing machinery, maintenance on all of them, the hundreds upon hundreds of man hours put in by engineers (who all earn close to or above 6 figures/year) during R&D, etc etc. There's so many things that add to the cost of a product and frankly Im surprised they are able to go as _low_ as $199.

If you want to know rip off just figure out how much the government pays for regular consumer products. $300 for a 12v drill battery, $150 for a basic claw hammer...THATS getting ripped off.


----------



## superkyle1721

I've got a real ignorant question hopefully someone can explain. Say I'm running Witcher division etc and I lock my FPS to 30. Obviously the two 980tis can handle this no problem even a single 980ti can handle solid 30fps consistently without dips. At 30 fps it's simply unplayable. Switch over to a ps4 or xbone which runs these games at 30fps and it is nice and smooth. What's the difference?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've got a real ignorant question hopefully someone can explain. Say I'm running Witcher division etc and I lock my FPS to 30. Obviously the two 980tis can handle this no problem even a single 980ti can handle solid 30fps consistently without dips. At 30 fps it's simply unplayable. Switch over to a ps4 or xbone which runs these games at 30fps and it is nice and smooth. What's the difference?


Locking your framerate and running vsync aren't the same thing. Consoles use vsync.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've got a real ignorant question hopefully someone can explain. Say I'm running Witcher division etc and I lock my FPS to 30. Obviously the two 980tis can handle this no problem even a single 980ti can handle solid 30fps consistently without dips. At 30 fps it's simply unplayable. Switch over to a ps4 or xbone which runs these games at 30fps and it is nice and smooth. What's the difference?
> 
> 
> 
> Locking your framerate and running vsync aren't the same thing. Consoles use vsync.
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply I understand they use Vsync. When I say locking my fps on PC I set maximum frame rate to 30 and enable Vsync also. In my head this should yield the same results no? I even try to "trick" the images by turning on motion blur etc. typically I always thought the reason was bc consoles use motion blur to make it seem smooth but in trying to mimic console settings on PC there is a very noticeable difference. 30fps on the same tv with all processing (of the tv) turned off and motion blur/blur enabled in game I would think it should be the same. Console runs smooth PC is extremely choppy. This isn't a big deal considering I have the power to run much higher fps but just did some testing and can't figure out why there is such a large difference.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've got a real ignorant question hopefully someone can explain. Say I'm running Witcher division etc and I lock my FPS to 30. Obviously the two 980tis can handle this no problem even a single 980ti can handle solid 30fps consistently without dips. At 30 fps it's simply unplayable. Switch over to a ps4 or xbone which runs these games at 30fps and it is nice and smooth. What's the difference?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Play the same game on ps4 and pc at the same time. far cry primal for instance. Notice how on the ps4 it is very laggy, stutters when you turn etc? that's due to 30fps vsync. It's simply just not enjoyable to play, which is why consoles even though they're next gen truly do suck for the consumer. You don't get the quality you get from a pc









If you think a ps4/x1 are smooth you must be blind.


----------



## thair7391

The important thing to note is that the perception of "smoothness" is caused by the frame rate of your video card or console matching the refresh rate of your display device so that there is one, even frame for every cycle that the display draws a new image. This is what gives us the appearance of smoothness at 28 FPS and beyond. On your PC, you're most likely using a 60 Hz monitor, and your resolution profile is most likely telling your monitor to run at that supported 60 Hz. So you're running a game at a capped 30 FPS and your monitor is running at 60 Hz, meaning that for every one frame your card can output, your monitor can draw TWO images. Your monitor is "ahead", so now while it's waiting for your GPU to send another frame and then reaches its next refresh cycle, it just repeats the last frame it had stored in its buffer an additional time (or multiple additional times) until it can receive a new one from the GPU. These "repeated frames" or images that we see twice are what cause the perception of a stutter.

Picture a flipbook, where new pages get inserted into it in real-time from a GPU. If the book is flipped at a constant rate, but the GPU can't insert new pages before the person flips between each page, the flipbook just repeats the last page over and over until it receives the next page of motion. This is exactly what is happening when your monitor runs at a refresh rate higher than your frame rate. People always talk about tearing, as that's what happens when your frame rate is HIGHER than your fresh rate, but the opposite is heavily underestimated and less understood.

This is exactly why G-SYNC (or adaptive refresh rate) is so brilliant. It's a chip that goes between your GPU and frame buffer in your monitor, communicates directly with the GPU and tells the monitor only to draw a new refresh cycle when it receives a new frame from the GPU, thus "SYNChronizing" your frame rate with refresh rate, hence G-SYNC. Even at 28 FPS, you only see one even fame drawn for each refresh cycle on G-SYNC, because at that instant that you're receiving 28 FPS, your monitor is only drawing a new image 28 times.

A solution to your problem, without buying a G-SYNC monitor that is, is to change your resolution profile to run your display at 30 Hz with the 30 FPS cap in your game. This will give you the same perception of smoothness as your console. The reason your console looks smooth without any configuration is because the resolution profiles on consoles already tell your TV to run at 30 Hz. Some games can run at 60 Hz and when they launch, they automatically change your display mode to 60 Hz which is why you sometimes see your screen flash.

My recommendation for anyone without G-Sync is to find the absolute minimum frame rate your system drops to in a particular application at particular settings and resolution, and create a custom resolution profile with your refresh rate set to that low, floor number of your frame rate. Then enable V-Sync in game. This will keep your game from fluctuating at all AND, even at framerates lower than 60 FPS, you get the perception of the console smoothness you're mentioning because your refresh rate is synchronized to that minimum frame rate.

For example: If you're playing a game and you want all ultra settings at 1440p, and on your system at these settings, the frame rate varies from 65 FPS down to 48 FPS - If your monitor is running at 60 Hz, then things look perfectly smooth until you drop below that 58 FPS mark and then everything looks stuttery and out of sync because you're seeing repeated frames from the display. In this scenario, you merely need to change your refresh rate to 48 Hz since it's your minimum and enable V-Sync. You might think this negative since you're losing the moments where you receive higher frame rates like 55 and 58 FPS, but you'll find that 48 FPS synchronized to your refresh rate looks MUCH smoother than 55 FPS OUT of sync with your monitor, which would be the standard scenario when you run at 60 Hz with V-Sync enabled and your frame rate dips below 60.

This is essentially "the manual G-Sync" approach, or at least I call it that. The advantage with G-Sync is that it's dynamic and always doing it for you, so when your system can achieve higher frame rates, you benefit from that extra motion blur reduction and fluidity and when your frames do drop, you still have acceptable stutter-free smoothness, where with the manual method, you do miss out on higher frame rates during less intensive points in a game, however I'd take consistent, stutter-free lower frame rates over wildly fluctuating, out-of sync higher ones any day.


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Play the same game on ps4 and pc at the same time. far cry primal for instance. Notice how on the ps4 it is very laggy, stutters when you turn etc? that's due to 30fps vsync. It's simply just not enjoyable to play, which is why consoles even though they're next gen truly do suck for the consumer. You don't get the quality you get from a pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a ps4/x1 are smooth you must be blind.


He's definitely referring to the synchronized refresh rates/frame rates you get when you're at a consistent 30 FPS on 30 Hz as opposed to 30 FPS at 60 Hz where the monitor is repeating all of it's frames at least once.

Even though I'm with you; I can look at a display running a console game and in milliseconds, feel the disgust. If the frame rate doesn't give it away first, then the awful aliasing and blurry post processing AA methods do.


----------



## mouacyk

Trying viewing the PS4 display at the same distance as a monitor.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've got a real ignorant question hopefully someone can explain. Say I'm running Witcher division etc and I lock my FPS to 30. Obviously the two 980tis can handle this no problem even a single 980ti can handle solid 30fps consistently without dips. At 30 fps it's simply unplayable. Switch over to a ps4 or xbone which runs these games at 30fps and it is nice and smooth. What's the difference?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Input lag on PC at 30fps is exponentially higher.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I've got a real ignorant question hopefully someone can explain. Say I'm running Witcher division etc and I lock my FPS to 30. Obviously the two 980tis can handle this no problem even a single 980ti can handle solid 30fps consistently without dips. At 30 fps it's simply unplayable. Switch over to a ps4 or xbone which runs these games at 30fps and it is nice and smooth. What's the difference?
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Play the same game on ps4 and pc at the same time. far cry primal for instance. Notice how on the ps4 it is very laggy, stutters when you turn etc? that's due to 30fps vsync. It's simply just not enjoyable to play, which is why consoles even though they're next gen truly do suck for the consumer. You don't get the quality you get from a pc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you think a ps4/x1 are smooth you must be blind.
Click to expand...

I'm saying that's exactly what I did and when I say smooth in comparison to PC running the same setting at 30 fps the console was smoother. I think the comment above is correct the lag is killing PC at 30 fps

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> He's definitely referring to the synchronized refresh rates/frame rates you get when you're at a consistent 30 FPS on 30 Hz as opposed to 30 FPS at 60 Hz where the monitor is repeating all of it's frames at least once.
> 
> Even though I'm with you; I can look at a display running a console game and in milliseconds, feel the disgust. If the frame rate doesn't give it away first, then the awful aliasing and blurry post processing AA methods do.


Yeah my friends with ps4 are like damn look how good these graphics are, look how smooth it plays. I laugh at their peasantry.


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm saying that's exactly what I did and when I say smooth in comparison to PC running the same setting at 30 fps the console was smoother. I think the comment above is correct the lag is killing PC at 30 fps
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Well, input lag and "stutter" are not the same thing, but I guess the word you used was "smoother" which I can see reflecting a difference in input latency. If it is stutter, I think you'll understand what I mean from my previous comment regarding refresh rate synchronization


----------



## superkyle1721

Just in response to everyone comments they are on the same screen same distance. Tv is true 120hz panel used for both PC and console. All the processing smoothing and "fake frame rates" i.e. back light strobing off.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just in response to everyone comments they are on the same screen same distance. Tv is true 120hz panel used for both PC and console. All the processing smoothing and "fake frame rates" i.e. back light strobing off.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


But even if your display is capable of 120 Hz, your devices (PC, console) each have their own resolution profiles that can tell the monitor to run at any refresh rate between 28 and 120 Hz. Your console is telling the display to run at 30 Hz, almost guaranteed. Your PC may very well be running 120 Hz resolution profile, and if that's the case, then the stuttering at 30 FPS on the PC would be even MORE exaggerated, because instead of seeing frames repeated twice in between new frames, you're seeing them being repeated FOUR times. This has nothing to do with the interpolation "fake frame rates" feature you mention. This is intrinsic to all displays and how they function. They display the last frame they had in their frame buffer each refresh cycle until the GPU replaces that frame with a new one when it is delivered. The interpolation techniques used today generate new frames to try and guess the delta/change between wo frames to simulate more smoothness and frames of motion between. They do not repeat identical frames like displays naturally do.

If you're playing a game with a capped frame rate of 30 FPS on a 120 Hz monitor, that stutter is going to be VERY intense. If you changed your TV's refresh rate from your PC to even 60 Hz, the stuttering would be improved. I'd recommend setting it to 30 Hz though to match your frame rate cap.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm saying that's exactly what I did and when I say smooth in comparison to PC running the same setting at 30 fps the console was smoother. I think the comment above is correct the lag is killing PC at 30 fps
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Well, input lag and "stutter" are not the same thing, but I guess the word you used was "smoother" which I can see reflecting a difference in input latency. If it is stutter, I think you'll understand what I mean from my previous comment regarding refresh rate synchronization
Click to expand...

I think you a re right as far as it being a combo of lag and frame time differences but should frame time differences exist? With 120hz on both the 30fps should appear the same correct?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I think you a re right as far as it being a combo of lag and frame time differences but should frame time differences exist? With 120hz on both the 30fps should appear the same correct?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


If you want to look at it in terms of frame times, then by having a 120 Hz display, the problem is even further exacerbated, and would be more and more so with each increase in refresh rate. By capping your frame rate to 30 FPS, say, down from 60, you're DOUBLING your time between frames, which means your also DOUBLING the number of repeat images your display's refresh cycle is displaying before the card can send it a new frame.

A lot of people think that higher refresh rates solve the issues of frame times and stutter, but they only help if your actual GPU can match those refresh rates! They don't make lower frame rates look better; in fact, they make them look worse.

But fortunately you can fix all of that since you can change your refresh rate on your PC.

Seriously; change your refresh to 30 Hz when playing that game you have capped at 30 FPS, and tell me the difference.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just in response to everyone comments they are on the same screen same distance. Tv is true 120hz panel used for both PC and console. All the processing smoothing and "fake frame rates" i.e. back light strobing off.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> But even if your display is capable of 120 Hz, your devices (PC, console) each have their own resolution profiles that can tell the monitor to run at any refresh rate between 28 and 120 Hz. Your console is telling the display to run at 30 Hz, almost guaranteed. Your PC may very well be running 120 Hz resolution profile, and if that's the case, then the stuttering at 30 FPS on the PC would be even MORE exaggerated, because instead of seeing frames repeated twice in between new frames, you're seeing them being repeated FOUR times. This has nothing to do with the interpolation "fake frame rates" feature you mention. This is intrinsic to all displays and how they function. They display the last frame they had in their frame buffer each refresh cycle until the GPU replaces that frame with a new one when it is delivered. The interpolation techniques used today generate new frames to try and guess the delta/change between wo frames to simulate more smoothness and frames of motion between. They do not repeat identical frames like displays naturally do.
> 
> If you're playing a game with a capped frame rate of 30 FPS on a 120 Hz monitor, that stutter is going to be VERY intense. If you changed your TV's refresh rate from your PC to even 60 Hz, the stuttering would be improved. I'd recommend setting it to 30 Hz though to match your frame rate cap.
Click to expand...

I'm not trying to actually game at 30fps I was just testing things out for no reason really at all besides to learn. I noticed playing COD on both PC and xbone if each were set to 30fps the PC just played like crap while that is the native fps for xbone for CoD. I then proceeded to test other games and changed all the settings I could to allow for a match. Through Nvidea panel I changed the refresh rate of the tv to 30hz. This is the only way I can control the refresh rate of the tv and it still play like crap. I will play more later tonight and see if I can't take everything you said an piece it together. I'm away from home now at work so had to skim a bit but will reread later. Plus rep for you thanks for the advice and the help from others as well.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm not trying to actually game at 30fps I was just testing things out for no reason really at all besides to learn. I noticed playing COD on both PC and xbone if each were set to 30fps the PC just played like crap while that is the native fps for xbone for CoD. I then proceeded to test other games and changed all the settings I could to allow for a match. Through Nvidea panel I changed the refresh rate of the tv to 30hz. This is the only way I can control the refresh rate of the tv and it still play like crap. I will play more later tonight and see if I can't take everything you said an piece it together. I'm away from home now at work so had to skim a bit but will reread later. Plus rep for you thanks for the advice and the help from others as well.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Sounds good. You might also look in your TV menu interface in each test scenario and see what it's reading the active refresh rate to be. You might not be able to set your TV below 60 Hz from your PC by default through the NVIDIA control panel. You may need to use something like the CRU to create your own profiles.

But now that I think about it, I think NVIDIA added the ability to this from CP a while back so you're probably good. Remember, 30 FPS from PC while @ 30 FPS in game. In fact, to verify, you could even set your frame rate to 45 or 60 @ 30 Hz from the PC game to make sure you get tearing, which would guarantee that you're exceeding your refresh rate.


----------



## STRYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Care to do an FS run?
> 
> This was posted on the 1080 thread and seriously, I am not at all impressed by the 1080.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204180
> 
> A fair OC to a 980 TI reaches 21 - 22K.
> 
> Now, where's that 1070 thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-release cards are always meh.


Here's my Fire Strike Ultra Score of 9450

9450.jpg 837k .jpg file


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Care to do an FS run?
> 
> This was posted on the 1080 thread and seriously, I am not at all impressed by the 1080.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204180
> 
> A fair OC to a 980 TI reaches 21 - 22K.
> 
> Now, where's that 1070 thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-release cards are always meh.


A fair oc as in 1500+?

Both my cards at 1475 and 1480 don't hit 21K.


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Input lag on PC at 30fps is exponentially higher.


Where did you get this notion?


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Care to do an FS run?
> 
> This was posted on the 1080 thread and seriously, I am not at all impressed by the 1080.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12204180
> 
> A fair OC to a 980 TI reaches 21 - 22K.
> 
> Now, where's that 1070 thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mid-release cards are always meh.


As much as I love my 980 Ti but the truth to be said, that 1080 looks horrendously CPU bottlenecked in that benchmark.
On average as of June 2016 the 1080 OC is about 15-20% faster than 980 Ti OC. This might change in the new upcoming games however.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Just in response to everyone comments they are on the same screen same distance. Tv is true 120hz panel used for both PC and console. All the processing smoothing and "fake frame rates" i.e. back light strobing off.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> But even if your display is capable of 120 Hz, your devices (PC, console) each have their own resolution profiles that can tell the monitor to run at any refresh rate between 28 and 120 Hz. Your console is telling the display to run at 30 Hz, almost guaranteed. Your PC may very well be running 120 Hz resolution profile, and if that's the case, then the stuttering at 30 FPS on the PC would be even MORE exaggerated, because instead of seeing frames repeated twice in between new frames, you're seeing them being repeated FOUR times. This has nothing to do with the interpolation "fake frame rates" feature you mention. This is intrinsic to all displays and how they function. They display the last frame they had in their frame buffer each refresh cycle until the GPU replaces that frame with a new one when it is delivered. The interpolation techniques used today generate new frames to try and guess the delta/change between wo frames to simulate more smoothness and frames of motion between. They do not repeat identical frames like displays naturally do.
> 
> If you're playing a game with a capped frame rate of 30 FPS on a 120 Hz monitor, that stutter is going to be VERY intense. If you changed your TV's refresh rate from your PC to even 60 Hz, the stuttering would be improved. I'd recommend setting it to 30 Hz though to match your frame rate cap.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> If you want to look at it in terms of frame times, then by having a 120 Hz display, the problem is even further exacerbated, and would be more and more so with each increase in refresh rate. By capping your frame rate to 30 FPS, say, down from 60, you're DOUBLING your time between frames, which means your also DOUBLING the number of repeat images your display's refresh cycle is displaying before the card can send it a new frame.
> 
> A lot of people think that higher refresh rates solve the issues of frame times and stutter, but they only help if your actual GPU can match those refresh rates! They don't make lower frame rates look better; in fact, they make them look worse.
> 
> But fortunately you can fix all of that since you can change your refresh rate on your PC.
> 
> Seriously; change your refresh to 30 Hz when playing that game you have capped at 30 FPS, and tell me the difference
> 
> But even if your display is capable of 120 Hz, your devices (PC, console) each have their own resolution profiles that can tell the monitor to run at any refresh rate between 28 and 120 Hz. Your console is telling the display to run at 30 Hz, almost guaranteed. Your PC may very well be running 120 Hz resolution profile, and if that's the case, then the stuttering at 30 FPS on the PC would be even MORE exaggerated, because instead of seeing frames repeated twice in between new frames, you're seeing them being repeated FOUR times. This has nothing to do with the interpolation "fake frame rates" feature you mention. This is intrinsic to all displays and how they function. They display the last frame they had in their frame buffer each refresh cycle until the GPU replaces that frame with a new one when it is delivered. The interpolation techniques used today generate new frames to try and guess the delta/change between wo frames to simulate more smoothness and frames of motion between. They do not repeat identical frames like displays naturally do.
> 
> If you're playing a game with a capped frame rate of 30 FPS on a 120 Hz monitor, that stutter is going to be VERY intense. If you changed your TV's refresh rate from your PC to even 60 Hz, the stuttering would be improved. I'd recommend setting it to 30 Hz though to match your frame rate cap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
Click to expand...

[/quote]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm not trying to actually game at 30fps I was just testing things out for no reason really at all besides to learn. I noticed playing COD on both PC and xbone if each were set to 30fps the PC just played like crap while that is the native fps for xbone for CoD. I then proceeded to test other games and changed all the settings I could to allow for a match. Through Nvidea panel I changed the refresh rate of the tv to 30hz. This is the only way I can control the refresh rate of the tv and it still play like crap. I will play more later tonight and see if I can't take everything you said an piece it together. I'm away from home now at work so had to skim a bit but will reread later. Plus rep for you thanks for the advice and the help from others as well.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good. You might also look in your TV menu interface in each test scenario and see what it's reading the active refresh rate to be. You might not be able to set your TV below 60 Hz from your PC by default through the NVIDIA control panel. You may need to use something like the CRU to create your own profiles.
> 
> But now that I think about it, I think NVIDIA added the ability to this from CP a while back so you're probably good. Remember, 30 FPS from PC while @ 30 FPS in game. In fact, to verify, you could even set your frame rate to 45 or 60 @ 30 Hz from the PC game to make sure you get tearing, which would guarantee that you're exceeding your refresh rate.
Click to expand...

Bit off topic and I rarely 2x Rep someone, but that was a very nice, patient explanation









@Kyle If you can't force the refresh rate through NVCP, then Try CRU (Custom Resolution Utility by ToastyX) more info (custom refresh rates) guide and links for CRU *HERE* ... I'm very curious what your final outcome/observations will be


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> A fair oc as in 1500+?
> 
> Both my cards at 1475 and 1480 don't hit 21K.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9132969
My hit







)


----------



## CoreyL4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/9132969
> My hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


My mem only goes to 7800







. I score like 20.8K lol.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> My mem only goes to 7800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I score like 20.8K lol.


how are you scoring 20k?

oh u mean graphics score?


----------



## Martin778

I don't understand what happens to my 980TI's above certain core clock, they simply drop performance from that point. It's not the memory.
The clocks do not drop under load...

My best FS run so far is 25195 (36271 graphics): http://nl.tinypic.com/r/w2n30l/9


----------



## STRYC

MY Fire Strike 980 Ti X2 SLI Score 25620 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12306045?

Fire Strike Ultra score 9450 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11946833?


----------



## charlie97

I never really said that I needed it. I play at 144Hz and I just wanted something that would last me a while without needing new upgrades.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> Where did you get this notion?


Look at any review that compare frame times between console vs PC.

The nature of console optimization/api gives it a lower input lag.


----------



## HAL900

http://www.ozone3d.net/gpudb/score.php?which=269486


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CoreyL4*
> 
> My mem only goes to 7800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I score like 20.8K lol.


Here more with Valid results:

Normal: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7797972
Extreme: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/6240998


----------



## davidcapi

Hey guys, there's about a thousand pages and all I wanted to ask is, how to let my vcard go up to 1.28v. It's a 980ti G1, Asic 75%. It is stable at 1515Mhz 1.22v from what I've seen on GPU-Z under load.

I already opened up my bios with Maxwell Bios Tweaker and moved the voltage slider from 1.24 to 1.28v, saved and flashed the card. I verified the bios after a reboot and It's now set at 1.28v at the Voltage Table (first slider). That's all the changes I made but after getting it to work voltage is still 1.22v and wont go any Mhz further.

Is there anything else I need to change? TDP (39%+ unchanged) maybe? I checked the tables and they state a 1.28v for 1493Mhz or more but still running at 1.22v under load GPU-Z.

Watercooled, temps under 55C.


----------



## Asus11

heres a titan x firestrike just did few hours ago

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8677022


----------



## Martin778

When using Precision, only the first GPU responds to voltage change, yet they are both set as linked. Why?


----------



## johnd0e

firestrike runs-

under 1500Mhz overclock: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8384495

over 1500Mhz overclock: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8083845

over 1500Mhz overclock w/ LOD tweaks: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8064293


----------



## STRYC

Davidcapi: Under the votage table tab, Adjust the two sliders under the fixed voltage slider. For example, set the min to 1275 and that should max you out on your voltage. You're limited by hardware and will only be able to got so far without hardware modifications. I think mine only goes to 1.274. And once I modded my bios I don't move the slider in afterburner cuz It locks me up; Iactually run at 1261v. Good luck


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Lets just ignore the manufacturing machinery, maintenance on all of them, the hundreds upon hundreds of man hours put in by engineers (who all earn close to or above 6 figures/year) during R&D, etc etc. There's so many things that add to the cost of a product and frankly Im surprised they are able to go as _low_ as $199.


It's literally a refresh of Maxwell on 16nm, no real R&D done there. The reason they can go to $199 is because it doesn't actually cost a lot of money altogether. They are operating on mass market - sell as many as possible at lower margin = more profit than sell few at high margin. Obviously nVidia didn't get the memo. A company can survive on low margins if it allows them to undercut the competitor. $199 is certainly an undercutting price.

nVidia just highly overprice their high end cards which are heavily cut on certain components anyway.

No real ASync support
Low VRAM quantity (4GB on a 980 at a time when games were creeping up to 4GB?)
Weak compute (let's just cut *all* the double precision and charge insane amounts for it on our Quadros, let's not even leave a little bit of Double Precision for occasional users of CAD or hobbyists, let's just cut it all).
There are more things out there that both AMD and nVidia do that are sneaky and downright unfair on the consumer, but AMD seems to have less gall than nVidia;

Supporting initiatives like Vulkan by developing Mantle
Driving the research behind HBM
Placing 8GB of VRAM on their high end cards as an option for those looking to keep the cards a little longer
First proper mainstream watercooled card
GPUOpen
Doesn't use fps-draining, weak effect rendering techniques applied by nVidia Gameworks. nVidia Gameworks is just another way of saying, we will apply render-farm style techniques to absolutely bog down your fps for little visual gain.
*And I say this as a long term nVidia owner. I'm still happy with my 980 Ti, only because the Fury X only had 4GB of VRAM. If the Fury X had 6GB+, I would never have bought a 980 Ti.*


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> firestrike runs-
> 
> under 1500Mhz overclock: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8384495
> 
> over 1500Mhz overclock: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8083845
> 
> over 1500Mhz overclock w/ LOD tweaks: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8064293


wooo over 23k at 1500mhz


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's literally a refresh of Maxwell on 16nm, no real R&D done there. The reason they can go to $199 is because it doesn't actually cost a lot of money altogether. They are operating on mass market - sell as many as possible at lower margin = more profit than sell few at high margin. Obviously nVidia didn't get the memo. A company can survive on low margins if it allows them to undercut the competitor. $199 is certainly an undercutting price.
> 
> nVidia just highly overprice their high end cards which are heavily cut on certain components anyway.
> 
> No real ASync support
> Low VRAM quantity (4GB on a 980 at a time when games were creeping up to 4GB?)
> Weak compute (let's just cut *all* the double precision and charge insane amounts for it on our Quadros, let's not even leave a little bit of Double Precision for occasional users of CAD or hobbyists, let's just cut it all).
> There are more things out there that both AMD and nVidia do that are sneaky and downright unfair on the consumer, but AMD seems to have less gall than nVidia;
> 
> Supporting initiatives like Vulkan by developing Mantle
> Driving the research behind HBM
> Placing 8GB of VRAM on their high end cards as an option for those looking to keep the cards a little longer
> First proper mainstream watercooled card
> GPUOpen
> Doesn't use fps-draining, weak effect rendering techniques applied by nVidia Gameworks. nVidia Gameworks is just another way of saying, we will apply render-farm style techniques to absolutely bog down your fps for little visual gain.
> *And I say this as a long term nVidia owner. I'm still happy with my 980 Ti, only because the Fury X only had 4GB of VRAM. If the Fury X had 6GB+, I would never have bought a 980 Ti.*


Very well said.
Rep+


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's literally a refresh of Maxwell on 16nm, no real R&D done there.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The reason they can go to $199 is because it doesn't actually cost a lot of money altogether. They are operating on mass market - sell as many as possible at lower margin = more profit than sell few at high margin. Obviously nVidia didn't get the memo. A company can survive on low margins if it allows them to undercut the competitor. $199 is certainly an undercutting price.
> 
> nVidia just highly overprice their high end cards which are heavily cut on certain components anyway.
> 
> No real ASync support
> Low VRAM quantity (4GB on a 980 at a time when games were creeping up to 4GB?)
> Weak compute (let's just cut *all* the double precision and charge insane amounts for it on our Quadros, let's not even leave a little bit of Double Precision for occasional users of CAD or hobbyists, let's just cut it all).
> There are more things out there that both AMD and nVidia do that are sneaky and downright unfair on the consumer, but AMD seems to have less gall than nVidia;
> 
> Supporting initiatives like Vulkan by developing Mantle
> Driving the research behind HBM
> Placing 8GB of VRAM on their high end cards as an option for those looking to keep the cards a little longer
> First proper mainstream watercooled card
> GPUOpen
> Doesn't use fps-draining, weak effect rendering techniques applied by nVidia Gameworks. nVidia Gameworks is just another way of saying, we will apply render-farm style techniques to absolutely bog down your fps for little visual gain.
> *And I say this as a long term nVidia owner. I'm still happy with my 980 Ti, only because the Fury X only had 4GB of VRAM. If the Fury X had 6GB+, I would never have bought a 980 Ti.*


but but but you're forgetting all those "billions of dollars and hundreds of engineers" optimizing pacal's clock speeds.









and fwiw, pascal does support async; its just not nearly as "eloquent" as AMD's. whether or not it's "real" is . . .subjective.


----------



## mus1mus

Probably, parts of the cards' price tags were intended to feed game devs to delay full utilization of DX12 into their games. As AMD cards can really leverage on the technology over nVidia.

hmmmm


----------



## krutoydiesel

Gents,

Either I'm dense or blind, but I can't seem to figure out how in the world I am to pull my stock bios and the flashing process to a modded bios, I'm using a custom loop and would like to take advantage of the cooling headroom I have to get some higher clocks. My gpu is the

P/N: 06G-P4-4995-KR

I did search and read the OP, it didn't seem clear and I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## GnarlyCharlie

There's some info in this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

You can extract your existing bios with NV Flash or GPU-Z, good idea to save your stock bios.


----------



## Lord of meat

Hello all.I posted this originally in Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request )
I just modified my case for better airflow and swapped a couple fan for better ones (have now 10 fans) and fixed the ac in my house. so i figured its time to mess with the gpu again.
has anyone tried running the card (980ti) on 1.2740 on Air?
when i do so i get to ~1582
the temp of the core moves around 65c-67c
i tested it only for 2 hours.
is it safe?

Update:
Just ran it at 1544 @ 1.2740 (too afraid to run it at 1582) for 45 min. gonna keep bumping it up and see where it goes.

before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







after


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







before


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







after


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







forgot to log in gpuz


----------



## superkyle1721

With everyone posting their top FS runs figured I would toss mine in the ring also.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8366229

That score puts me in 7th place among 6700k and 1080sli. Think ill stick with the 980tis


----------



## davidcapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> Davidcapi: Under the votage table tab, Adjust the two sliders under the fixed voltage slider. For example, set the min to 1275 and that should max you out on your voltage. You're limited by hardware and will only be able to got so far without hardware modifications. I think mine only goes to 1.274. And once I modded my bios I don't move the slider in afterburner cuz It locks me up; Iactually run at 1261v. Good luck


The bios that came with my card wont show those 2 extra sliders under the voltage slider but instead it goes to P00,P sliders and so on. So I tried the BIOS at the beginning of this thread but it was giving me slower results in Heaven (20fps) even when voltage and clock speeds where higher. GPU-Z showed 1.27v / 1600Mhz core. Think I need to reinstall drivers with each new BIOS? I did restart after each flash.

I tried another oen I found somewhere, for 980ti G1 cards and two of my display ports didn't work so I reverted back.


----------



## Martin778

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> With everyone posting their top FS runs figured I would toss mine in the ring also.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8366229
> 
> That score puts me in 7th place among 6700k and 1080sli. Think ill stick with the 980tis


42k graphics score, nice!
My EVGA's only do 37,7k at 1506/3898


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> With everyone posting their top FS runs figured I would toss mine in the ring also.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8366229
> 
> That score puts me in 7th place among 6700k and 1080sli. Think ill stick with the 980tis
> 
> 
> 
> 42k graphics score, nice!
> My EVGA's only do 37,7k at 1506/3898
Click to expand...

It's a good score but it's been aided by high cache and tightened memory timings. Which helps more than you would think.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## krutoydiesel

Could someone please modify my stock bios to custom loop bios?

06G-P4-4995-KR

StockBiosevgasc.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krutoydiesel*
> 
> Could someone please modify my stock bios to custom loop bios?
> 
> 06G-P4-4995-KR
> 
> StockBiosevgasc.zip 152k .zip file


Need to be more specific. What do you want exactly? core clocks memory clocks voltage and powerlimit?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Ok, I realize that things happen and you can never predict every situation. However, the fact that the 980 Ti I have ends up doing herky jerky in the game at 4k res when the R9 290X I had before never had that problem is just plain crazy. I also ran the built in benchmark and the min fps was 54 and the max was 138. I disabled the framerate control in the game but that did not help. Any ideas please? Partially makes me wish I had stuck with AMD since I did not typically have these issues but, oh well.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Ok, I realize that things happen and you can never predict every situation. However, the fact that the 980 Ti I have ends up doing herky jerky in the game at 4k res when the R9 290X I had before never had that problem is just plain crazy. I also ran the built in benchmark and the min fps was 54 and the max was 138. I disabled the framerate control in the game but that did not help. Any ideas please? Partially makes me wish I had stuck with AMD since I did not typically have these issues but, oh well.


By "herky jerky" do you mean stutter? What drivers are you on? You should update your rig in your signature so we can see what you have currently. What game are we talking about?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> Hello all.I posted this originally in Nvidia GTX 900 cards custom bios (upon request )
> I just modified my case for better airflow and swapped a couple fan for better ones (have now 10 fans) and fixed the ac in my house. so i figured its time to mess with the gpu again.
> has anyone tried running the card (980ti) on 1.2740 on Air?
> when i do so i get to ~1582
> the temp of the core moves around 65c-67c
> i tested it only for 2 hours.
> is it safe?
> 
> Update:
> Just ran it at 1544 @ 1.2740 (too afraid to run it at 1582) for 45 min. gonna keep bumping it up and see where it goes.
> 
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> before
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to log in gpuz


Those temps are fine.

Look into a more aggressive fan profile if you like they're running hot.

One trick to try as well, don't max out the Voltage as the card tends to report higher wattages when you do. And that kicks in the driver to error out.

Your card is a good clocker. Are you sure 1560 MHz will be your gaming clock at the cost of heat? It's not that huge of a gain going from 1500 to 1550 you know. 1500 may need lesser Voltage and will keep you trounle free.


----------



## CoreyL4

Wish I could have gotten 1500 on either of my cards lol.


----------



## Lord of meat

im thinking to keep it around 1500-1519
i just wanted to try it out








plus i dont want to crank the ac all day for a gpu, i might get a waterblock for it but might not be worth it if i update in a year.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lord of meat*
> 
> im thinking to keep it around 1500-1519
> i just wanted to try it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> plus i dont want to crank the ac all day for a gpu, i might get a waterblock for it but might not be worth it if i update in a year.


How is the Memory on that card?

Best I have seen/put my hands on is an HOF that does 1555/2200. The memory does improve my frames.







And yep, memory can matter if the core stops clocking.


----------



## STRYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcapi*
> 
> The bios that came with my card wont show those 2 extra sliders under the voltage slider but instead it goes to P00,P sliders and so on. So I tried the BIOS at the beginning of this thread but it was giving me slower results in Heaven (20fps) even when voltage and clock speeds where higher. GPU-Z showed 1.27v / 1600Mhz core. Think I need to reinstall drivers with each new BIOS? I did restart after each flash.
> 
> I tried another oen I found somewhere, for 980ti G1 cards and two of my display ports didn't work so I reverted back.


Your clock speeds are great BTW better then mine. It is recommended to reinstall driver after a BIOS flash. Check out this site. I had bricked my cards with a modded bios and couldn't bring them back with a re-flash of the saved stock bios. I went here and flashed my EVGA cards with a gigabyte Bios and brought cards back to life. Anyway here is a whole lot of bios picks for ya.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=NVIDIA&manufacturer=&model=GTX+980+Ti&interface=&memType=&memSize=


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> By "herky jerky" do you mean stutter? What drivers are you on? You should update your rig in your signature so we can see what you have currently. What game are we talking about?


I would be happy too but, I have no idea how to change the rig in my sig. (I have looked around but could not find out how to nor was anyone willing to tell me how when I asked.) So, please, how do I change the sig rig. On topic, the herky jerky happens here and there but not all the time. I suppose you could define it as stutter. I am using an I7-6700k now but when I did have that FX 8350, I was not getting any of this stutter. My monitor is running 4k at 60 hz over a display port connection.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I would be happy too but, I have no idea how to change the rig in my sig. (I have looked around but could not find out how to nor was anyone willing to tell me how when I asked.) So, please, how do I change the sig rig. On topic, the herky jerky happens here and there but not all the time. I suppose you could define it as stutter. I am using an I7-6700k now but when I did have that FX 8350, I was not getting any of this stutter. My monitor is running 4k at 60 hz over a display port connection.


On your desktop PC, go into your profile and the scroll down to "my rigs". Hover the mouse over the rig and you will see an edit option pop up below it. When you changed your motherboard/cpu to the intel setup did you keep the same hard drive? If so, did you reinstall windows and install all the appropriate drivers for your motherboard/cpu? What game are we talking about?


----------



## b4db0y

I am running a 144 Hz monitor and after flashing my card stays at max voltage even when I am on the desktop doing nothing (1.255 voltage). Is this a cause for concern? Is there anyway to lower the voltage while I am idling? When I move my monitor refresh rate down to 60 Hz the card downclocks and voltage falls to .862.


----------



## michaelius

You need to change your monitor to be 120 Hz at desktop and maximum allowed in 3D applications

It's been bugged for years with Nvidia gpus.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> On your desktop PC, go into your profile and the scroll down to "my rigs". Hover the mouse over the rig and you will see an edit option pop up below it. When you changed your motherboard/cpu to the intel setup did you keep the same hard drive? If so, did you reinstall windows and install all the appropriate drivers for your motherboard/cpu? What game are we talking about?


I have not played the game, Bioshock Infinite, since 6/26/2015. I had the mainboard and cpu upgrade
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> On your desktop PC, go into your profile and the scroll down to "my rigs". Hover the mouse over the rig and you will see an edit option pop up below it. When you changed your motherboard/cpu to the intel setup did you keep the same hard drive? If so, did you reinstall windows and install all the appropriate drivers for your motherboard/cpu? What game are we talking about?


I have not played the game, Bioshock Infinite, since 6/6/2015. I upgraded to a 6700k in late September which meant a complete redo from scratch. I then installed the 980 Ti in December and I now have the latest drivers available installed. Basically, you can be gaming along and then it gets stuttery, gaming along, stuttery again and so on. It also stutters at the screen where you change the game settings but that never occurred with the 290x or fx 8350 I previously had.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> On your desktop PC, go into your profile and the scroll down to "my rigs". Hover the mouse over the rig and you will see an edit option pop up below it. When you changed your motherboard/cpu to the intel setup did you keep the same hard drive? If so, did you reinstall windows and install all the appropriate drivers for your motherboard/cpu? What game are we talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> I have not played the game, Bioshock Infinite, since 6/26/2015. I had the mainboard and cpu upgrade
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> On your desktop PC, go into your profile and the scroll down to "my rigs". Hover the mouse over the rig and you will see an edit option pop up below it. When you changed your motherboard/cpu to the intel setup did you keep the same hard drive? If so, did you reinstall windows and install all the appropriate drivers for your motherboard/cpu? What game are we talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have not played the game, Bioshock Infinite, since 6/6/2015. I upgraded to a 6700k in late September which meant a complete redo from scratch. I then installed the 980 Ti in December and I now have the latest drivers available installed. Basically, you can be gaming along and then it gets stuttery, gaming along, stuttery again and so on. It also stutters at the screen where you change the game settings but that never occurred with the 290x or fx 8350 I previously had.
Click to expand...

How much ram are you running? Have you checked ram usage during these times?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> How much ram are you running? Have you checked ram usage during these times?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


I will have to check. However, although I suppose it is possible, I do have 32GB installed so a ram issue is unlikely. (That is unless the game has issues with too much ram installed or something.)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> How much ram are you running? Have you checked ram usage during these times?
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> I will have to check. However, although I suppose it is possible, I do have 32GB installed so a ram issue is unlikely. (That is unless the game has issues with too much ram installed or something.)
Click to expand...

Na I doubt that's the issue just wondering. Thought maybe if you had only say 8Gb it could cause what you are seeing but obviously that's not the case.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## D13mass

Guys, anyone thinks about upgrade from 980ti to GTX1080?


----------



## lexlutha111384

I thought about and did it


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, anyone thinks about upgrade from 980ti to GTX1080?


It's not worth the price. The 1080 OC vs a 980ti OC is only about 13% faster this does not warrant the price tag for the upgrade. Upgrading from a lesser card such as the 980 however is a much better upgrade. Selling the TI and buying a 1080 just seems irresponsible IMO but some have done it. I would only advise to do so if you have tons of money to blow. Even then I would say there are other items that may be better for you money.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Zimzoid

Waiing for the Ti version here, like i did when going from GTX 780 to 980Ti now that was a worthy upgrade


----------



## Kriant

Sooo I'm having an issue where my screen would flicker (driver crash, according to event viewer log) and then the first 980ti will stuck @ 595mhz or 405mhz on core, until I restart/disable-enable sli.
Happens when I'm watching youtube from time to time. Yet to see that behavior in video games.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kriant*
> 
> Sooo I'm having an issue where my screen would flicker (driver crash, according to event viewer log) and then the first 980ti will stuck @ 595mhz or 405mhz on core, until I restart/disable-enable sli.
> Happens when I'm watching youtube from time to time. Yet to see that behavior in video games.
> 
> Any suggestions?


I've been having a similar issue with my TitanX's where the driver would crash after dragging a window up to the top of the screen to fullscreen it.

It's been happening with the last 2 drivers.

Either that or maybe a Windows 10 update did it.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, anyone thinks about upgrade from 980ti to GTX1080?


Nah, but 980Ti to 1080Ti for me. I don't want anything less. If you have the vanilla 980Ti and plan to sell it let me know. I may be interested.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, anyone thinks about upgrade from 980ti to GTX1080?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Waiing for the Ti version here, like i did when going from GTX 780 to 980Ti now that was a worthy upgrade


^ THAT!

iirc, most all the 780 owners who got a 980 came back to the 780 owners thread and voiced their regret. there could have been some that were happy but didn't say anything.

for me, 50%+ performance improvement across the board or stay my hand.

this is assuming you don't have a VR headset already.


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Methodical*
> 
> Nah, but 980Ti to 1080Ti for me. I don't want anything less. If you have the vanilla 980Ti and plan to sell it let me know. I may be interested.


Same for me. I expect at least 40% better performacne OC vs OC and I am sold.

Besides I REALLY REALLY hope this time Classifieds 1080Ti will have binned chips again. I really want to grab EVGA this year but if they won't binn 1080Tis Classifieds I am going for Gigabyte Gauntlet binn again.


----------



## D13mass

Thank you guys! So, I will stay with my 980ti maybe during all this 2016 year and then will be thinking about upgrade


----------



## superkeest

Just got a Zotec 980ti AMP! EXTREME on ebay for 390$ shipped! Figure this thing in theory should beat a 1070 ref right? and still have some room for improvement?


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I'm on the same boat. I have zero interest in upgrading my 980 Ti at the moment. It maxes out every game I play at 1440p so it would be a waste of money for me. Once the 980 Ti is released I'll check out the benchmarks and if they look good I'll buy one of those and upgrade to a 4k monitor at the same time.


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I'm on the same boat. I have zero interest in upgrading my 980 Ti at the moment. It maxes out every game I play at 1440p so it would be a waste of money for me. Once the 980 Ti is released I'll check out the benchmarks and if they look good I'll buy one of those and upgrade to a 4k monitor at the same time.


I'm with all of you guys.... I'm going to wait for the 1080 Ti.

The only thing I'm having trouble resisting is, this urge to buy another 980 Ti when I see them going for $400 and less right now....

I mean, I REALLY want to pull the trigger..... But then, getting the 1080 Ti would basically be matching the performance I'd get with 2 980 Ti's (if we're lucky) as a single card solution. I had 2 x 970's, and while I loved them, I got so sick of the SLI support battle and decided I wanted to go single card, so i found a good deal on an eVGA refurbished 980 Ti SC+for $375 (no idea how I managed it) and replaced my 970's with one ti. It's been fantastic, giving the same performance as the 970's in supported SLI but with just the one card, however, as I said, now I'm itching to get a second 980 Ti again....

Mine is overclocked to 1500MHz on stock BIOS (even with voltage set 1.28V in custom BIOS, I can't get my clocks any higher) and there's literally just one or two titles that I fall below my minimum frame rate threshold on, whereas in everything else, I'm getting well above 85 FPS at 1440p, even in titles like the Witcher 3 on high settings. I just want to be able to keep that minimum 90 FPS mark in ALL titles at 1440p and I'll be happy. 4K is no big deal to me - 1440p is plenty adequate in games. A second 980 Ti will get me there for sure, but then I'll be fighting with developers in supporting SLI again and I don't want to deal with that.

I suppose the obvious thing to do is just be patient, enjoy the great performance I already get with my 980 Ti, and wait for the 1080 Ti. I'm just having a hard time controlling myself though


----------



## t1337dude

I also was tempted by the 980 Ti SLI scenario. It's just another hole I don't want to dig myself into. Best to wait for a single card solution if one exists for your needs.

Someone already nabbed my 980 Ti, and I didn't get a great amount (400). I'm still kicking myself for not selling my 980 Ti sooner (I had interested buyers for $550 just before the 1080 info dropped). I foresee myself buying a 1080, and selling that for the Ti when that drops.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

I don't think there is a verified 980 ti sold for under $400. I've been trolling /r/hardwareswap for 48 hours attempting to sell one of mine and offers are consistent $400-450 (but they want me to pay shipping and 3% Paypal fee's of course). Lots of people are trying to bash the 980 TI saying it sold x2 for 275 and when asked for proof no response for days + deleted post.

Selling a 980 TI under $400 (in good condition) sounds insane to me, I didn't want to go below 500 shipped tbh.

https://redd.it/4mzyyi I sparked a 20 comment conversation about the value of 980 TI cards in this thread. I think the average of both sides (save those with -3 or more down votes is accurate at this current time.


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I also was tempted by the 980 Ti SLI scenario. It's just another hole I don't want to dig myself into. Best to wait for a single card solution if one exists for your needs.
> 
> Someone already nabbed my 980 Ti, and I didn't get a great amount (400). I'm still kicking myself for not selling my 980 Ti sooner (I had interested buyers for $550 just before the 1080 info dropped). I foresee myself buying a 1080, and selling that for the Ti when that drops.


u crazy x(


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

My theory is after the hype dies on the 1070 and the 1080 is common knowledge not a single card solution let alone 60+ fps 4k native solution the price will even out (theory).


----------



## WhOaMi-Gaming

well, if Im gonna tripple post might as well go for four kappapride


----------



## davidcapi

I would hold just a moment before going 980Ti SLI. Many games wont support it or give less-than-desired SLI scaling, and probably gonna get you into forums looking for specific SLI bits in a desperate attempt to get an increase of 50% or more fps, potential glitches and CTDs. (I own SLI).

Think about how much you could charge for a used 980Ti in about 7-8 months (That was the time that passed between 980 and 980Ti launch dates). My guess would be somewhere lower than a brand new GTX1070 with a penalty for being used and one generation old. $275-300?

So, unless its a pretty good deal, I would stay with a single card, specially at [email protected] nice AA. If you fancy a 144hz monitor, a SLI con give some really silky smooth gameplay when applicable.


----------



## Lord of meat

highest i can get it to go is 3946.
its hynix.


----------



## superkyle1721

I keep seeing many people complain about sli performance in games. While some are not 100% perfect I've yet to encounter a game that it had bad performance. What game are you guys running which has such bad sli performance?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## b4db0y

Anyone with BIOS tweaking expertise can help me out? I want my card to be at 1.25 volts when it boosts, which values do I change in the Maxwell BIOS tweaker?


----------



## Martin778

Hi, Mr.Dark has his own thread on bios modding on the 900 series. Just post there any changes you want and attach your stock BIOS








http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhOaMi-Gaming*
> 
> My theory is after the hype dies on the 1070 and the 1080 is common knowledge not a single card solution let alone 60+ fps 4k native solution the price will even out (theory).


I'd like to think so. But probably not. People will just argue that there's no reason to spend $400+ for a 980 Ti when you can get a 1070 which offers similar performance.


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I keep seeing many people complain about sli performance in games. While some are not 100% perfect I've yet to encounter a game that it had bad performance. What game are you guys running which has such bad sli performance?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


One game I've been playing a lot lately is Doom, so...


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> I'd like to think so. But probably not. People will just argue that there's no reason to spend $400+ for a 980 Ti when you can get a 1070 which offers similar performance.


to be honest with you i'm currently on the look out for a used 980ti but i wouldn't really pay over 300 ~ 320$ for a used one when a new 1070 with newer tech and similar or better performance is offered for around 400$ for a good version of it


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> One game I've been playing a lot lately is Doom, so...


Doom doesn't have bad SLI performance, it has NO sli performance !


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Same for me. I expect at least 40% better performacne OC vs OC and I am sold.
> 
> Besides I REALLY REALLY hope this time Classifieds 1080Ti will have binned chips again. I really want to grab EVGA this year but if they won't binn 1080Tis Classifieds I am going for Gigabyte Gauntlet binn again.


If you've heard of Hall Of Fame cards you'd be better of buying one of those puppies instead. Hard to get in the USA. There 1080 HoF has achieve 2200mhz core on air, and 2500mhz on water. and that's the non LN2/GOC edition card. their 980ti was lacking in raw power compared to the 980 but the 1080/1080ti are absolutely going to destroy the competition.


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I keep seeing many people complain about sli performance in games. While some are not 100% perfect I've yet to encounter a game that it had bad performance. What game are you guys running which has such bad sli performance?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Let me re-phrase - Lots of games that may eventually get SLI support get released with none and you're waiting for MONTHS to enjoy the game as you intended to with the hardware you purchased. Assassin's Creed Syndicate is one example of this - I had two 970's at the time and I could only use one for literally 5 months..... I was ranting and raving on Ubi's forums for MONTHS getting someone (NVIDIA or Ubisoft) to accept fault and just fix the problem. This was after they specifically advertised SLI support in the game specs when it was released. The scaling was so poor that performance was better with one card than two. Eventually, after using a Ubi rep's words against them and having DSOGaming publicize the message that the rep sent me, Ubi was forced to fix it and released a fix within one week but it took FIVE MONTHS to play the game as I should have been able to enjoy it, with pretty much no response from Ubisoft along the way.

Then there's Fallout - It shipped with zero SLI support and even after it was "added" through a driver update, it was only forcing standard AFR, not a specific SLI profile and the performance was awful.

Then there's Arkham Knight - The decided that they would NEVER release SLI support.

Then there's Just Cause 3 - They decided the same! Saying that "Our performance is optimized enough that you should not need two cards to enjoy the game"...... MY *******

Oh, and Hitman Absolution? That has nothing as well.

Hell, even Microsoft's very own sponsored, DX12 title, Quantum Break...... Didn't support multiple GPU's in any way whatsoever

There's probably plenty more titles on this list that I just haven't played or tried to play, but the point is, every time a new game is released, you can see forums FULL of people for months complaining about their inability to use their second piece of expensive hardware. I was amongst those people and it was a joke. It's not a headache I care to deal with again and there's no sign of it improving or ever changing. DX12 is out now and we're still not seeing anyone using the multi-adapter features of the API so that doesn't give me any confidence either.

But yet.... There's those wonderful games that I do play that DO support SLI, and support it beautifully, and I can't stop myself from drooling over the possibility of extra frames oozing out of my 144 Hz 1440p with a second 980 Ti..... IT's really a dilemma...

****.... Now I'm thinking about it and am going to head over to Amazon and check prices again


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> Let me re-phrase - Lots of games that may eventually get SLI support get released with none and you're waiting for MONTHS to enjoy the game as you intended to with the hardware you purchased. Assassin's Creed Syndicate is one example of this - I had two 970's at the time and I could only use one for literally 5 months..... I was ranting and raving on Ubi's forums for MONTHS getting someone (NVIDIA or Ubisoft) to accept fault and just fix the problem. This was after they specifically advertised SLI support in the game specs when it was released. The scaling was so poor that performance was better with one card than two. Eventually, after using a Ubi rep's words against them and having DSOGaming publicize the message that the rep sent me, Ubi was forced to fix it and released a fix within one week but it took FIVE MONTHS to play the game as I should have been able to enjoy it, with pretty much no response from Ubisoft along the way.
> 
> Then there's Fallout - It shipped with zero SLI support and even after it was "added" through a driver update, it was only forcing standard AFR, not a specific SLI profile and the performance was awful.
> 
> Then there's Arkham Knight - The decided that they would NEVER release SLI support.
> 
> Then there's Just Cause 3 - They decided the same! Saying that "Our performance is optimized enough that you should not need two cards to enjoy the game"...... MY *******
> 
> Oh, and Hitman Absolution? That has nothing as well.
> 
> Hell, even Microsoft's very own sponsored, DX12 title, Quantum Break...... Didn't support multiple GPU's in any way whatsoever
> 
> There's probably plenty more titles on this list that I just haven't played or tried to play, but the point is, every time a new game is released, you can see forums FULL of people for months complaining about their inability to use their second piece of expensive hardware. I was amongst those people and it was a joke. It's not a headache I care to deal with again and there's no sign of it improving or ever changing. DX12 is out now and we're still not seeing anyone using the multi-adapter features of the API so that doesn't give me any confidence either.
> 
> But yet.... There's those wonderful games that I do play that DO support SLI, and support it beautifully, and I can't stop myself from drooling over the possibility of extra frames oozing out of my 144 Hz 1440p with a second 980 Ti..... IT's really a dilemma...
> 
> ****.... Now I'm thinking about it and am going to head over to Amazon and check prices again


Ok guys..... I'm embarrassed.... I just ranted about SLI and just bought a second 980 Ti for $430 after tax and shipping.... It's an eVGA manufacturer refurbished SC+ with the back plate just like my existing one

I'm genuinely excited for it to arrive but I feel so gross and fickle at the same time lol.....

HELP MEEE


----------



## RavageTheEarth

I'm also really tempted to get a 144hz 1440p and a second 980 Ti. Currently using an ASUS PB278Q 1440p and The Witcher 3 runs at a silky smooth 60 FPS with everything maxed out except no hairworks. I could only imagine the smoothness of a 144hz monitor running high FPS with SLI. CAN'T SPEND MORE MONEY!!!!


----------



## MustangSVT

I hear what you mean about SLI support, but I've also found it really depends on your playing habits. I generally tend to stick with one game for a longer period of time, and I don't strictly get new games at launch as they're usually too expensive (~$80 CAD over here these days), so I generally get a new game that I wanted about 3 months after it's out. Going over your list for example.. Ubi Soft are just poor developers and I generally stay away from their games. I got The Division for free with my card, and that one supports SLI just fine. Fallout 4 ran just fine on my SLI setup since day one, I just had to make a few tweaks myself. Arkham Knight, well t:thumb:at game got bad reviews so I stayed away from it. By comparison, my most recent purchases, Dirt Rally, Dark Souls 3 and Doom all seem to run really well, though apparently Doom doesn't fully utilize SLI yet.

The game I've had trouble with recently is Warhammer End Times Vermintide, but it still runs really well even on one card.


----------



## Nephurus

I have to try this - running a pair of
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti XTREME Gaming and a Dell S2716DG 144Hz 27.0" Monitor


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nephurus*
> 
> I have to try this - running a pair of
> Gigabyte GeForce GTX 980 Ti XTREME Gaming and a Dell S2716DG 144Hz 27.0" Monitor


im on that setup, not a dell monitor thoe


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> im on that setup, not a dell monitor thoe


My second SC+ should arrive by TUesday so i look forward to the experience!

I have the Acer XB270HU 1440p 144Hz G-SYNC monitor


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> My second SC+ should arrive by TUesday so i look forward to the experience!
> 
> I have the Acer XB270HU 1440p 144Hz G-SYNC monitor


awesome monitor, im happy on your ways







i might try gsync later on the year, but i have alot of plans for the rig


----------



## davixx500

Hi,
so i cant seem to know how to fix this Problem. I know my Card runs stable at 1530mhz core and 4010 mem clock with 1.275v (didnt test lower voltages) and unlocked power target but the thing is i set in the bios that it should run at 1440 base clock and boost to 1530 but that doesnt work. My card runs at 1380 baseclock, so i set in afterburner +150 core so it runs at 1530 fine but after like 10 seconds it boost automatically to 1670mhz and obviously my driver crashes i set in the bios boost limit of 1531 so why does it boost over 1670 mhz ? i cant seem to figure out what i did wrong here is my bios. Keep in mind that this is my first attempt of making my own bios so i could of done alot wrong if someone would be so nice to go through it and tell me whatever i messed up









Bios.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davixx500*
> 
> Hi,
> so i cant seem to know how to fix this Problem. I know my Card runs stable at 1530mhz core and 4010 mem clock with 1.275v (didnt test lower voltages) and unlocked power target but the thing is i set in the bios that it should run at 1440 base clock and boost to 1530 but that doesnt work. My card runs at 1380 baseclock, so i set in afterburner +150 core so it runs at 1530 fine but after like 10 seconds it boost automatically to 1670mhz and obviously my driver crashes i set in the bios boost limit of 1531 so why does it boost over 1670 mhz ? i cant seem to figure out what i did wrong here is my bios. Keep in mind that this is my first attempt of making my own bios so i could of done alot wrong if someone would be so nice to go through it and tell me whatever i messed up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios.zip 146k .zip file


the trick is in the boost table itself:

left is what you have - right is what *i think* you want:



i had a similar issue(s); didn't matter what i set in the common tab my card would boost to what was in table 60. it looks like yours boost to table 62. so adjust for *1531.5* in that. also try adjusting the voltage table _so it has voltages are higher than 1.275 above clock 62 to keep it from boosting higher._

yeah, make sure the common clocks match the boost table entries *1443.0* and *1531.5*









EDIT:
just in case i am not correct, test by going up easy!

be safe, have fun.


----------



## pphx459

hi, does anyone have the original Nvidia branded 980ti bios? THanks


----------



## t1337dude

So...any idea's yet what 1080 is the one to get, or if there's one worth waiting for? I've had my eyes on the Gigabyte Xtreme but I'm not sure when that's dropping, or if it has dropped. I can't find it anywhere.


----------



## bloot

Has anybody else experienced worse performance with the latest drivers?

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8145535/fs/8558152/fs/8722780/fs/8748963/fs/8749032#


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Has anybody else experienced worse performance with the latest drivers?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8145535/fs/8558152/fs/8722780/fs/8748963/fs/8749032#


tested anything in dx12?


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> tested anything in dx12?


Not yet, just tested Fire Strike and The Witcher 3, and it performs way worse than previous drivers.


----------



## mcg75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Has anybody else experienced worse performance with the latest drivers?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8145535/fs/8558152/fs/8722780/fs/8748963/fs/8749032#


What exactly are you seeing here?

Looking at the actual fps, the biggest difference I see is less than 2 fps.

The latest driver had your highest score in the combined test.

Plus the last 4 tests were run with a different firestrike version than the first one and that's where the biggest difference occurs.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcg75*
> 
> What exactly are you seeing here?
> 
> Looking at the actual fps, the biggest difference I see is less than 2 fps.
> 
> The latest driver had your highest score in the combined test.
> 
> Plus the last 4 tests were run with a different firestrike version than the first one and that's where the biggest difference occurs.


There's a diference of +150 in graphics score from 368.22 to 368.39 (10 series optimized), those were run with the same firestrike version.

Also noticed it performs way worse in The Witcher 3, so I wonder if anyone else did experiencie the same I did or is it just my own problem with the newest drivers.


----------



## Imprezzion

Woow i bought a super cheap secondhand reference 980 Ti.

I ofcourse took an angle grinder to the reference cooler straight away so I cut up the VRM mid plate to fit around a Gelid Icy Vision Rev 2









Sooo, temps are really low..

However, i'm now in the process of OCing it with custom built BIOS..

I need a LOT of power limt.. like, a LOT. I'm on almost 350w now and it's still getting to over 90% on my OC..

I'm running 1506Mhz core, 4000Mhz VRAM and 1.261v..

I am having my doubts about whether 1.261v is all that smart on a ref. card with 6+8 pin and over 330w load..









Should I dail the voltage back to ~1.23-1.24v ish or just keep going.. Core sits at about 72-73c max load with the fans on ~60% on my Gelid. Super quiet









EDIT: Turned it down to 1.218v and 1481mhz core as 1506 on that voltage gave dx11 crashes.

Temps idle are ~25c, load peak 74c.

More reasonable i guess?


----------



## Uyski

Hello!
Just recently bought a EVGA GTX 980TI Hybrid.
I flashed someone elses modded rom earlier, which was rated at 1.281V at load.
But in GPU-Z and precision, I get maximum 1.193v under load. Is it supposed to be like that?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Hello!
> Just recently bought a EVGA GTX 980TI Hybrid.
> I flashed someone elses modded rom earlier, which was rated at 1.281V at load.
> But in GPU-Z and precision, I get maximum 1.193v under load. Is it supposed to be like that?


No it would appear as if the flash was not successful. I would try again however I still recommend matching the bios setting on your own bios and using that. Much less risk of a bricked card etc.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Kriant

I think Mirror's Edge Catalyst is hitting Vram limit o_0 @ 1440p and hyper preset


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I have a strange problem, my gigabyte gtx 980ti ref, seems to run fine on 1505mhz and then all of a sudden out of nowhere it crashes the display driver (after a couple of hours of gaming ), or just gives me rgb squares on the screen, I tried with 1.255v 1.275v and 1.28v, but for some reason I didn´t try 1.24v that was the max with the default bios, could to much voltage hinder the overclock, and could it be stable on 1.24v ? While it crashes on higher voltage, doesn`t make much sense to me, it`s under waterblock and I find it sad that it cant do even 1505 totally stable, when I was testing the core OC, then I left the memory stock, so that`s not the problem.


----------



## looniam

yes, with maxwell too much voltage will cause stability issues.


----------



## STRYC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Has anybody else experienced worse performance with the latest drivers?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8145535/fs/8558152/fs/8722780/fs/8748963/fs/8749032#


I've noticed that ever since the GTX 1080 was released, my 980 Ti clocks speeds oscillate in synthetic benchmarks 3DMark and 3Dmark11. They never did this before the GTX 1080 release. And they only oscillate on these benchmarks. I'm Water cooled and overclocked. I'm also wondering if Nvidia slowed down previous Gen cards to widen the gap on the GTX 1080? I know this was questioned in the past.﻿


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *STRYC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Has anybody else experienced worse performance with the latest drivers?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/8145535/fs/8558152/fs/8722780/fs/8748963/fs/8749032#
> 
> 
> 
> I've noticed that ever since the GTX 1080 was released, my 980 Ti clocks speeds oscillate in synthetic benchmarks 3DMark and 3Dmark11. They never did this before the GTX 1080 release. And they only oscillate on these benchmarks. I'm Water cooled and overclocked. I'm also wondering if Nvidia slowed down previous Gen cards to widen the gap on the GTX 1080? I know this was questioned in the past.﻿
Click to expand...

I just ran a benchmark and am still within range of error between the the different driver. While this has been true of the past for sure using custom bios I can say I haven't experienced this yet

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Uyski

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12415312
Overclocked to 1470 mhz. Is that a good score?


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/12415312
> Overclocked to 1470 mhz. Is that a good score?


20k + graphics scores are good.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> So...any idea's yet what 1080 is the one to get, or if there's one worth waiting for? I've had my eyes on the Gigabyte Xtreme but I'm not sure when that's dropping, or if it has dropped. I can't find it anywhere.


If you're in the EU or don't mind waiting for delivery from the EU then get the 1080 Kfa2 Hall of fame. 2200mhz core on air, and 2500+ on water was confirmed. it's got a price tag of £619 over at overclockers.co.uk


----------



## Imprezzion

Ok so after 2 days of full on gaming my reference beast with angle grinded cooler VRM / RAM midplate and a Gelid icy Vision Rev 2 bolted to it runs amazing.

1481Mhz core clock bin and 4000Mhz VRAM on 1.218v custom BIOS. 333w power limit with 354w max slider hits about 90-95% peak in most games and doesn't throttle at all on 100% setting.

Temps at 55% fanspeed (super silent) are high 60's to low 70's.

This any good?

1506Mhz will run fine but randomly give DirectX crashes after 20-40 minutes.

I can solve them by running 1.256v BIOS with 350w power and 375w on the slider. It will actually run 1519mhz stable then only temps are high 70's to low 80's on silent fan profile and for only a few Mhz more it's not worth it imo.

I'll bench it later







Gunna play me some GTA V now..


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, anyone thinks about upgrade from 980ti to GTX1080?


So what about a situation where you are comign from the RED team.
I already bought Asus Swift PG278Q, 1440p, 144Hz and sold my Asus Ares III(290X CF) graphics card. I bought EVGA 750Ti as a temporary card.

Now....I'm deciding what to buy.
1080 vs 980Ti SLI(used)

Cost-wise, 980Ti sli costs about the same as 1080.
Performance wise, 980Ti oced in Sli is about 50-60% faster than 1080 OC.

I'm watercooling so mainly focusing on already watercooled cards...

Not sure what to get....


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> Ok so after 2 days of full on gaming my reference beast with angle grinded cooler VRM / RAM midplate and a Gelid icy Vision Rev 2 bolted to it runs amazing.
> 
> 1481Mhz core clock bin and 4000Mhz VRAM on 1.218v custom BIOS. 333w power limit with 354w max slider hits about 90-95% peak in most games and doesn't throttle at all on 100% setting.
> 
> Temps at 55% fanspeed (super silent) are high 60's to low 70's.
> 
> This any good?
> 
> 1506Mhz will run fine but randomly give DirectX crashes after 20-40 minutes.
> 
> I can solve them by running 1.256v BIOS with 350w power and 375w on the slider. It will actually run 1519mhz stable then only temps are high 70's to low 80's on silent fan profile and for only a few Mhz more it's not worth it imo.
> 
> I'll bench it later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gunna play me some GTA V now..


Was this a plastic blower reference card (the cheapest ones) or an nvidia reference blower? Either way I hate how a reference card can run faster than my card. It shouldn't really be possible considering my card has binned chips and a super duper cooler + better memory power phase. But Guess you won silicon lottery. I get about 1450-1460 core, and 3800-4000memory depending on what I do.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> So what about a situation where you are comign from the RED team.
> I already bought Asus Swift PG278Q, 1440p, 144Hz and sold my Asus Ares III(290X CF) graphics card. I bought EVGA 750Ti as a temporary card.
> 
> Now....I'm deciding what to buy.
> 1080 vs 980Ti SLI(used)
> 
> Cost-wise, 980Ti sli costs about the same as 1080.
> Performance wise, 980Ti oced in Sli is about 50-60% faster than 1080 OC.
> 
> I'm watercooling so mainly focusing on already watercooled cards...
> 
> Not sure what to get....


Second hand cards though, I'm not a fan of buying components from someone else. 980ti sli for the same price will probably be ****ty cards in comparison with the decent 1080's. Lets say you get a reference 980ti in sli and maybe get a bit of an OC from them the difference in performance won't be as good compared to SLI 980ti HoF cards under water. And it's the top cards which cost a lot still. There are people trying to buy my card now that the 1080's are out as they want to grab it cheap. erm nah ain't happening. I wouldn't even get the money back to buy a decent 1070. so I'll stick with the 980ti for two more generations









I would recommend getting the KFA2 1080 HoF. it's £619 over at overclockers. I bet a lot that it will out perform any other 1080 out there, even the kingpin. speeds confirmed at 2200core on air, and 2500 core on water. And that isn't even their LN2/GOC edition cards which will reach 2.8k+ core pretty easy if im honest.

But that said, just go for what you think is better. personally I would prefer a single stronger card as SLI can be iffy on some games even today.


----------



## pc-illiterate

bs. the best 1080 is going to be beat performance wise by the worst pair of 980ti cards. show some benchmarks or other real proof otherwise youre full of it just like everyone with any previous generation.
high end sli last gen will always beat single high end new gen.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Second hand cards though, I'm not a fan of buying components from someone else. 980ti sli for the same price will probably be ****ty cards in comparison with the decent 1080's. Lets say you get a reference 980ti in sli and maybe get a bit of an OC from them the difference in performance won't be as good compared to SLI 980ti HoF cards under water. And it's the top cards which cost a lot still. There are people trying to buy my card now that the 1080's are out as they want to grab it cheap. erm nah ain't happening. I wouldn't even get the money back to buy a decent 1070. so I'll stick with the 980ti for two more generations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would recommend getting the KFA2 1080 HoF. it's £619 over at overclockers. I bet a lot that it will out perform any other 1080 out there, even the kingpin. speeds confirmed at 2200core on air, and 2500 core on water. And that isn't even their LN2/GOC edition cards which will reach 2.8k+ core pretty easy if im honest.
> 
> But that said, just go for what you think is better. personally I would prefer a single stronger card as SLI can be iffy on some games even today.


Well its msi gaming /asus strix 980Ti selling for 350-400 with waterblocks...So no cheap reference versions


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> bs. the best 1080 is going to be beat performance wise by the worst pair of 980ti cards. show some benchmarks or other real proof otherwise youre full of it just like everyone with any previous generation.
> high end sli last gen will always beat single high end new gen.


I didn't say a 1080 would beat a weak pair of 980ti in sli. I said the performance would be a lot lower compared to sli in the top tier 980ti cards like the one I have. My card is at times 15-20% better than the weaker cards, so if you factor that into it the sli with my card would be much better than sli with the cheaper cards. What I was saying it would be better to sli with the top dogs as they're better cards. But sli is still broken in some games that's why I haven't done it yet. Plus a top 1080 can be oc'd very very high. it wouldn't surprise me if a kingpin or Hof 1080 can match two bog standard 980ti in sli due to the insane overclocking you can get on them under water.

Don't call bs if you didn't understand what I said.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well its msi gaming /asus strix 980Ti selling for 350-400 with waterblocks...So no cheap reference versions


Go with the msi cards, they're better than the strix ones. They'll definitely be better than a single 1080. If only I lived in the USA. you guys get such cheap computer parts it's so saddening how ripped off we get in the UK/EU.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Go with the msi cards, they're better than the strix ones. They'll definitely be better than a single 1080. If only I lived in the USA. you guys get such cheap computer parts it's so saddening how ripped off we get in the UK/EU.


I'm in the uk bro and will need to see into it.
MSI gaming and asus strix SLI both MSI and asus watercooled are going for ~800£. Thats all custom pcb and stuff...
If I get strix 1080 i will pay 660£+140£ waterblock = 800£.

980Ti sli is a better deal to me..

ANyway, why is Msi gaming better than asus strix 980Ti ?


----------



## pc-illiterate

the hof cards are proven to not be very good. and you were right about what you said. i misunderstood. i do understand what i read before though about the hof cards not being good for the price. they are average.
and dont call bs on this or i will go get the review and benchmarks i looked at before buying my msi cards.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> ANyway, why is Msi gaming better than asus strix 980Ti ?


msi cards have all performed crazy well. everything else has been spotty. the only better cards are the lightning (also an msi of course) and the zotac amp! extreme

we've had members here review on other sites and linked to other sites stating there are 4 980ti cards to avoid. the strix is 1


----------



## superkyle1721

I would venture to say the xtreme gaming by gigabyte is the best consumer card. Average overclocks are significantly higher and temps remain very low. VRM temps can get a bit toasty though depending on the voltage.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> the hof cards are proven to not be very good. and you were right about what you said. i misunderstood. i do understand what i read before though about the hof cards not being good for the price. they are average.
> and dont call bs on this or i will go get the review and benchmarks i looked at before buying my msi cards.


If you haven't owned a HOF card you don't know anything. Yes reviews can give insight and so do benchmarks. There's a reason why 8PACK uses HoF cards because he has been able to get crazy results using them. On a bog standard air cooled 980ti hof he got 1600mhz core, and 2150mhz memory. Obviously that was silicon lottery. I haven't achieved no where near the core clock he has. Then you have the LN2 models made for liquid nitrogen cooling. The HoF cards are not average, they're up there with evga's classified, kingpin, msi lightning and the G1/extreme. I've seen people using all of those cards getting same clocks as me.

Don't use speculation and results from 3rd party reviewers, every time I have bought a product it has always performed higher than any review/benchmark has shown.

I personally will never buy an asus, msi, gigabyte or EVGA card ever again because i've only had terrible customer service/rma experience with them, whereas with KFA2/GALAX I've never had any problems and i've had the 780HOF and previous cards by them.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Guys, anyone thinks about upgrade from 980ti to GTX1080?


Im not fan of sidegrades.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't owned a HOF card you don't know anything. Yes reviews can give insight and so do benchmarks. There's a reason why 8PACK uses HoF cards because he has been able to get crazy results using them. On a bog standard air cooled 980ti hof he got 1600mhz core, and 2150mhz memory. Obviously that was silicon lottery. I haven't achieved no where near the core clock he has. Then you have the LN2 models made for liquid nitrogen cooling. The HoF cards are not average, they're up there with evga's classified, kingpin, msi lightning and the G1/extreme. I've seen people using all of those cards getting same clocks as me.
> 
> Don't use speculation and results from 3rd party reviewers, every time I have bought a product it has always performed higher than any review/benchmark has shown.
> 
> I personally will never buy an asus, msi, gigabyte or EVGA card ever again because i've only had terrible customer service/rma experience with them, whereas with KFA2/GALAX I've never had any problems and i've had the 780HOF and previous cards by them.


bs for the simple fact evga has better customer service than ANY other company and you claim to have had issues with everyone but galaxy. youre full of it as i stated previously.
blocked for being a liar sharing useless misinformation.

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/kfa2_geforce_gtx_980_ti_hof_review,37.html

the card is average. run along now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> bs for the simple fact evga has better customer service than ANY other company and you claim to have had issues with everyone but galaxy. youre full of it as i stated previously.
> blocked for being a liar sharing useless misinformation.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/kfa2_geforce_gtx_980_ti_hof_review,37.html
> 
> the card is average. run along now.


As someone who's used the RMA service from Galax and EVGA. Galax customer service was much quicker than EVGA has ever been. Also, EVGA service isn't that great in Europe from what I've heard.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Was this a plastic blower reference card (the cheapest ones) or an nvidia reference blower? Either way I hate how a reference card can run faster than my card. It shouldn't really be possible considering my card has binned chips and a super duper cooler + better memory power phase. But Guess you won silicon lottery. I get about 1450-1460 core, and 3800-4000memory depending on what I do.


It _was_ the actual reference one, the expensive aluminium nvidia one









Played GTA V all night at 1080p 75hz with every single setting except motion blur (i hate motion blur..) maxed, 8x AA, TXAA enabled, enhanced draw distances all maxed..
On 1481Mhz core and 4000Mhz VRAM it's stable as a rock. Peak temp was 70c, average more around 66-67c.

VRAM usage is absolutely insane tho. It hit a peak of 5669MB VRAM used and was hovering around the 4800-4900MB mark on average... GTA V, you know how to handle VRAM.. lol..


----------



## fat4l

Any asus strix 980ti under water owner? How does the card perform under water?









Also, will the nw HB bridges work on 980Ti cards?


----------



## t1337dude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> If you're in the EU or don't mind waiting for delivery from the EU then get the 1080 Kfa2 Hall of fame. 2200mhz core on air, and 2500+ on water was confirmed. it's got a price tag of £619 over at overclockers.co.uk


First off, love the avatar







I've had the same one long ago in the past haha.

I'm in the U.S.A., and I've heard some unkindly things about GALAX from multiple professional review sites. I don't want to get into the specifics but I'd rather stick to brands I've heard better things about


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Any asus strix 980ti under water owner? How does the card perform under water?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, will the nw HB bridges work on 980Ti cards?


yes "new" bridge will work, its just an good old high bandwich bridge, why they call it new? cause they are lunatec...

and so answer your water question with strix card, you want to have 2B bios card if you go watercool, i had asus strix 980 ti on full cover waterblock, my voltage where locked up to 1.30 cause the card where a 2B rev, else you are voltage locked to 1.20. so no. 90% of time the strix card is not worth to watercool, unless you realy dont like the noice the bad cooler are making.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Imprezzion*
> 
> It _was_ the actual reference one, the expensive aluminium nvidia one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Played GTA V all night at 1080p 75hz with every single setting except motion blur (i hate motion blur..) maxed, 8x AA, TXAA enabled, enhanced draw distances all maxed..
> On 1481Mhz core and 4000Mhz VRAM it's stable as a rock. Peak temp was 70c, average more around 66-67c.
> 
> VRAM usage is absolutely insane tho. It hit a peak of 5669MB VRAM used and was hovering around the 4800-4900MB mark on average... GTA V, you know how to handle VRAM.. lol..


I keep AA on 2x/4x purely because I see no increase in quality for the higher temps/vram usage go and download a graphics mod for GTA V. can't remember what it is called.. realvision I think. makes the game freaking gorgeous.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t1337dude*
> 
> First off, love the avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had the same one long ago in the past haha.
> 
> I'm in the U.S.A., and I've heard some unkindly things about GALAX from multiple professional review sites. I don't want to get into the specifics but I'd rather stick to brands I've heard better things about


Due to a white build i'll always choose the HoF cards. Some people give bad reviews based on their expectations of the card as opposed to what it really does. Either way it's down to the silicon lottery, and once you put a custom bios on the 980ti HoF it really starts to shine. I have used KFA2 since before they merged with Galaxy to form Galax and i've never been let down by my expectations of the cards and the customer service I've received. The same can be said for brands such as PNY. they're not as popular as the top brands, but I really adore PNY especially some of their aesthetics, I was really tempted to get the White 970, but I wanted a 980ti so went with my hall of fame card.

It's similar with many other components on the market, take Cryorig for example, pretty much an unheard name comes into the market for cpu air/water coolers and blows it up. Plus the 6 years warranty for all products is absolutely freaking balls. Just depends what you like the look off


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> and so answer your water question with strix card, you want to have 2B bios card if you go watercool, i had asus strix 980 ti on full cover waterblock, my voltage where locked up to 1.30 cause the card where a 2B rev, else you are voltage locked to 1.20. so no. 90% of time the strix card is not worth to watercool, unless you realy dont like the noice the bad cooler are making.


ahaa. yeah I read sometling like that about bios 2B already. hmmmmm. I'm buying used cards. I hope I'm getting 2B versions.

Why are they so rare?


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> As someone who's used the RMA service from Galax and EVGA. Galax customer service was much quicker than EVGA has ever been. Also, EVGA service isn't that great in Europe from what I've heard.


+1

Nice to see someone else agree's with me.


----------



## fat4l

Has any strix owner tried this tool ?

http://www.mediafire.com/download/43v94e93d5y6vua/980Strix.rar

Quote:


> "1. Input settings in GPU Twek, Monitor disabled.
> 2. In Testini input same voltage as in GPU Tweak with 6 digits, close Testini.
> 3. Click Modify_GM204.exe cmd will open for a second.
> 4. Open Monitoring voila you have your desired voltage. Thats what I get. "


----------



## Imprezzion

Is that reboot persistent?

My card seems to have quite a hard frequency wall lol.

1.218v will get me 1468Mhz perfectly stable (with +500 / 4000Mhz VRAM).
As soon as i raise the clocks to one clock bin higher (1481Mhz) it will start to artifact like mad (red flashy blobs everywhere and major color shifting / banding) and will give a directx crash within seconds usually.. Never had this happen on any of my GTX9xx cards.. Usually they'll just crash after a few minutes if they are unstable but never 1 clockbin difference between stability and instantly crashing and artifacting like mad.

I can make it run 1481, don't get me wrong, hell it'll do 1519Mhz just fine with 1.261v, but it'll go well beyond 350w power draw and the temps start to get really high on >1.24v.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Has any strix owner tried this tool ?
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/download/43v94e93d5y6vua/980Strix.rar
> 
> _
> _


I'm not 100% sure, but I think a custom bios might eliminate voltage lock. Problem I have is no monitoring software shows above 1.212v unless I use a multi-meter, so it's hard for me to test my voltage on my card as I'm not always sure what I'm using.

you might need to confirm this with someone else though


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think a custom bios might eliminate voltage lock. Problem I have is no monitoring software shows above 1.212v unless I use a multi-meter, so it's hard for me to test my voltage on my card as I'm not always sure what I'm using.
> 
> you might need to confirm this with someone else though


Can't flash the STRIX to use more voltage. They're locked at 1.212v.

There is a tool around somewhere though, that will allow for more voltage. A lot like the Classy voltage tool..... Last I saw it, there was a link for it on the Kingpin Cooling forums.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can't flash the STRIX to use more voltage. They're locked at 1.212v.
> 
> There is a tool around somewhere though, that will allow for more voltage. A lot like the Classy voltage tool..... Last I saw it, there was a link for it on the Kingpin Cooling forums.


When I checked t hat link it was inactive...

The only thing I found is this : http://ocaholic.ch/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=647
and theres a link to 980 tool : http://www.mediafire.com/download/43v94e93d5y6vua/980Strix.rar

However I'm not sure if it would work on Ti as well..

Or anyone has a link to 980 Ti version ?


----------



## EvoBeardy

Which drivers do you ladies and gents recommend currently?

I've been running 359.06 for a while without a hitch, but a recent need to re-install the drivers made me consider an update if it's worthwhile.

Are there any ones that seem better than others since the release of 1070/1080 optimised batches and the driver I'm running?

I usually wouldn't ask something like this, but I'm curious on the consensus.

Cheers!


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Can't flash the STRIX to use more voltage. They're locked at 1.212v.
> 
> There is a tool around somewhere though, that will allow for more voltage. A lot like the Classy voltage tool..... Last I saw it, there was a link for it on the Kingpin Cooling forums.


See my card is set to 1.212v and because I can't tell if it uses more it makes me think that it actually is locked to that. I don't have a multi-meter to check it otherwise I would, but gpu-z, afterburner, hw monitor all report it at 1.212v which is annoying. I can't tell if my card actually has any voltage increase, my bios is custom set to around 1.260v but my overclock didn't get any better. So that leads me to believe that nothing has changed tbh. running a 980ti Hall Of Fame non LN2/GOC


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> See my card is set to 1.212v and because I can't tell if it uses more it makes me think that it actually is locked to that. I don't have a multi-meter to check it otherwise I would, but gpu-z, afterburner, hw monitor all report it at 1.212v which is annoying. I can't tell if my card actually has any voltage increase, my bios is custom set to around 1.260v but my overclock didn't get any better. So that leads me to believe that nothing has changed tbh. running a 980ti Hall Of Fame non LN2/GOC


I'm not sure about the HOF. I know the STRIX, Classy, KPE are all locked to 1.212v...and you have to use the various voltage tools to increase it past that. The HOF may be the same way. I'd guess that it probably is.


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm not sure about the HOF. I know the STRIX, Classy, KPE are all locked to 1.212v...and you have to use the various voltage tools to increase it past that. The HOF may be the same way. I'd guess that it probably is.


surely the KPE must have a bios to flash for extra volts no?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> surely the KPE must have a bios to flash for extra volts no?


Nope. Max is 1.212v. Nothing in the bios will make it go higher. Just the voltage tool.


----------



## johnd0e

Pretty sure HOF is same as classy/kpe and strix. There is a HOF voltage tool, works the same as the classy voltage tool does on classy/kpe.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> Which drivers do you ladies and gents recommend currently?
> 
> I've been running 359.06 for a while without a hitch, but a recent need to re-install the drivers made me consider an update if it's worthwhile.
> 
> Are there any ones that seem better than others since the release of 1070/1080 optimised batches and the driver I'm running?
> 
> I usually wouldn't ask something like this, but I'm curious on the consensus.
> 
> Cheers!


Been running 365.19 since they released and they run absolutely perfect. No bugs, and any game I play, GTA V, Battlefield 4, World of Tanks, Armored Warfare, and the list goes on and on, don't give a single hiccup or FPS drop at all.

I love 365.19..









With the newest nvflash they don't even crash when you flash the card







(They automatically disable and restart after flash)


----------



## davidcapi

I have an issue with newer drivers and SLI.

Heaven Benchmark, Extreme settings, 1080p 8xAA

980Ti SLI @1480/4000 drivers 365.19 = 184.3fps (with opening scene running at 145-150fps)

980Ti SLI @1480/4000 drivers 368.22/368.39 = 162.5fps (with opening scene running at 130-135fps)

Could anyone confirm this? I use DDU for drivers uninstall and then perform a custom, clean install with the nvidia drivers.

MSI Afterburner OSD confirms clock/memory speed.

GPU usage is not as high on newer drivers as it is with 365.19, it's almost like it's throttling itself down to certain fps scores. (Custom waterloop, 55C max)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcapi*
> 
> I have an issue with newer drivers and SLI.
> 
> Heaven Benchmark, Extreme settings, 1080p 8xAA
> 
> 980Ti SLI @1480/4000 drivers 365.19 = 184.3fps (with opening scene running at 145-150fps)
> 
> 980Ti SLI @1480/4000 drivers 368.22/368.39 = 162.5fps (with opening scene running at 130-135fps)
> 
> Could anyone confirm this? I use DDU for drivers uninstall and then perform a custom, clean install with the nvidia drivers.
> 
> MSI Afterburner OSD confirms clock/memory speed.
> 
> GPU usage is not as high on newer drivers as it is with 365.19, it's almost like it's throttling itself down to certain fps scores. (Custom waterloop, 55C max)


Shouldn't be the case.

http://www.babeltechreviews.com/geforce-368-39-brings-performance-gtx-1080/view-all/


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm not sure about the HOF. I know the STRIX, Classy, KPE are all locked to 1.212v...and you have to use the various voltage tools to increase it past that. The HOF may be the same way. I'd guess that it probably is.


See it comes with dual bios, and the second one is meant to be a more aggressive bios for 'overclocking' yet neither go above 1.212v. guess i need to find this hof voltage tool


----------



## davidcapi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Shouldn't be the case.
> 
> http://www.babeltechreviews.com/geforce-368-39-brings-performance-gtx-1080/view-all/


I looked at the benchmarks but they all use 368.xx drivers while its 365.19 the one that gives me more fps. They made another benchmark when 368.22 came out but only tested it agaisnt single GPU, no SLI 365.19.


----------



## Yukss

hello guys, i just bought the hybrid 980 ti, really cheap (350$) and anyways, i have a custom loop and I DONT want to use the hybrid stock watercooling, i wanted to added to my loop. what should i do ?


----------



## NeeqOne

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukss*
> 
> hello guys, i just bought the hybrid 980 ti, really cheap (350$) and anyways, i have a custom loop and I DONT want to use the hybrid stock watercooling, i wanted to added to my loop. what should i do ?


You will need to get a waterblock and possibly a blackplate for the GPU. You can sell the hybrid cooler to fund the purchase of the waterblock.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> See it comes with dual bios, and the second one is meant to be a more aggressive bios for 'overclocking' yet neither go above 1.212v. guess i need to find this hof voltage tool


try this one.

980tiHOF.zip 64k .zip file


i don't have a card to try it on, so i cant guarantee anything. i just downloaded it when i saw it so i have it in my "back pocket" in case it disappears.


----------



## Vellinious

I always use 353.62 for benchmarking. It's served me very well.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> surely the KPE must have a bios to flash for extra volts no?
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Max is 1.212v. Nothing in the bios will make it go higher. Just the voltage tool.
Click to expand...

There are two switches on the KPE for boosting the voltage +25mv or +50mv:

Source:
http://forum.kingpincooling.com/showthread.php?t=3820


----------



## Yukss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeeqOne*
> 
> You will need to get a waterblock and possibly a blackplate for the GPU. You can sell the hybrid cooler to fund the purchase of the waterblock.


thanks bro.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> try this one.
> 
> 980tiHOF.zip 64k .zip file
> 
> 
> i don't have a card to try it on, so i cant guarantee anything. i just downloaded it when i saw it so i have it in my "back pocket" in case it disappears.


Nice thanks!!!
+1 rep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Nope. Max is 1.212v. Nothing in the bios will make it go higher. Just the voltage tool.


Maybe someone has Strix Voltage tool ? For 980Ti ?


----------



## Vellinious

Try asking here: Shamino's Lair, on the Kingpin forums.

http://forum.kingpincooling.com/forumdisplay.php?f=23


----------



## theor14

Would the modded BIOS work on my inno3d 980 ti x3 ultra ? not sure if the PCB is the same as the EVGA cards they are based on.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> try this one.
> 
> 980tiHOF.zip 64k .zip file
> 
> 
> i don't have a card to try it on, so i cant guarantee anything. i just downloaded it when i saw it so i have it in my "back pocket" in case it disappears.


Bios won't allow more voltage, you need a tool to do it and I'm waiting on it from the HoF thread. but thanks


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I'm not sure about the HOF. I know the STRIX, Classy, KPE are all locked to 1.212v...and you have to use the various voltage tools to increase it past that. The HOF may be the same way. I'd guess that it probably is.


Since you have 980Ti Classifieds have you tried this? http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5203539#post5203539


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Bios won't allow more voltage, you need a tool to do it and I'm waiting on it from the HoF thread. but thanks


Thats the tool not bios


----------



## thebaltar

Hi guys,

I bought a EVGA 980ti 06G-P4-4991, and my max OC are around 1430Mhz at 1.240mv.
I tried to edit my own bios to increase the voltage at 1.2560mv or 1.2650mv, but i dont had sucess, the max voltage seems to be 1.240mv.

some ideas to unlock this voltage?
If i flash those bios of the first page, is safe?

thanks!


----------



## Imprezzion

You probably have to edit all the voltages in the BIOS. Also of the clock bins from ~50 to 74.


----------



## thebaltar

Min and max voltage?

i just tried starting at the 67 clk.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebaltar*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I bought a EVGA 980ti 06G-P4-4991, and my max OC are around 1430Mhz at 1.240mv.
> I tried to edit my own bios to increase the voltage at 1.2560mv or 1.2650mv, but i dont had sucess, the max voltage seems to be 1.240mv.
> 
> some ideas to unlock this voltage?
> If i flash those bios of the first page, is safe?
> 
> thanks!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebaltar*
> 
> Min and max voltage?


give this a read when you have time: (need translate unless you read german)

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

pay attention to:

*Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*

and then

*Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titanium X) --- max. Set volts, and throttle limits

Setting Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titanium X) --- Volt regulated (Beta)

Voltage Table --- Boost levels and adjust related Volt*

it will be a little over whelming but you'll get it.

be safe, have fun.


----------



## Imprezzion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebaltar*
> 
> Min and max voltage?


Yeah, if you want it to run like, 1.256v load, adjust both min and max to 1.256v.
Those clock bins correspond with your boost table. You can check in the boost table above which clock bin you want your voltage to be applied.

I always make my BIOS's with 1278.5Mhz Boost as max boost table. This makes the 52 (if i recall correctly) bin 1000.0Mhz. So, I leave all voltages below the 52 bin stock, then put all voltages above the 52 bin on 1.256v-1.256v.

This gives perfectly stable 3d load volts and leaves low volt idle / low load intact.

Also gives you 1278.5mhz stock clocks (when volts in MSI AB or whatever is on +0.87v otherwise Boost will limit clocks) which givesyou a stable baseline clock to clock offset from.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> give this a read when you have time: (need translate unless you read german)
> 
> http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> 
> pay attention to:
> 
> *Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*
> 
> and then
> 
> *Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titanium X) --- max. Set volts, and throttle limits
> 
> Setting Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titanium X) --- Volt regulated (Beta)
> 
> Voltage Table --- Boost levels and adjust related Volt*
> 
> it will be a little over whelming but you'll get it.
> 
> be safe, have fun.


I tried over volting and the gains I've gotten weren't worth it for the temp cost. I've settled on 1400mhz at stock 1.193v, but I feel I can run it at lower volts.
I want to try my hand at undervolting. Does it work the same way as stated above?

Edit: Figured it out with the linked site, thanks. Trying 1405mhz at 1.174 atm.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> Bios won't allow more voltage, you need a tool to do it and I'm waiting on it from the HoF thread. but thanks


The file i zipped is the hof voltage tool for 980ti.


----------



## wizardbro

I can run 1405mhz at 1.134mv now with a bit of undervolting, 1.1mv crashes.

My card idles at [email protected] because I have two high res screens at diff refresh rates. I can't force force 2d clocks or my screens just go grey, so I'm assuming the card needs to run at this clock to run my displays.

Is there anyway to undervolt this idle state as well? I tried messing with all the relevant states (31-39) in the voltage table, but the idle clock and voltage doesn't budge.


----------



## Belkov

Bought Gigabyte GTX 980ti G1 Gaming. Awesome card:


----------



## Alex24buc

Hello, I haven't been here for a long time. But now that I bought a new rig I need some help with overclocking. I have two 980 ti Asus reference cards in SLI watercooled (XSPC GTX waterblocks). Based from your experienece with this type of cards (I am new to watercooling, I bought the rig already assambled) what overclocking values should I apply to core clock and memory clock, should I play with the voltage? Also what program should I use, asus gpu tweak or msi afterburner? The last time I overclocked a gpu card was 5 years ago with gtx 580 and I used msi afterburner. Thanks in advance for tout help!


----------



## pc-illiterate

missed the $399 sale for the msi golden edition at newegg. just a little bummed.


----------



## Vellinious

2nd Classy arrived today. Ran some baselines on air before I put it under water. This one does a bit better than the first with stock volts and stock bios.

1st card: 1524 / 2050
2nd card: 1542 / 2075

I'll put the blocks on tomorrow and see how far I can push them.


----------



## mus1mus

Don't be mad if they tap out not far from those clocks.


----------



## johnd0e

^agreed, i wouldnt be surprised if you only see a 5Mhz increase. 10 could be a possibility, but unlikely. Classy's/KPE's are a whole different maxwell animal.


----------



## mus1mus

Maxwell generally is totally a different animal.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Maxwell generally is totally a different animal.


true, from what i can tell though most classy and the KPE cards hate anything over stock voltage on air/water, while other 980ti cards sometimes gain a little bit from adding voltage. thats all i ment by "different animal".

but yea maxwell vs kepler hands down different animals. as is GM204 vs GM200.


----------



## looniam

fwiw i was able to get another ~26mhz keeping temps 48c or below as opposed to ~60+c on both a classy and SC+.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> fwiw i was able to get another ~26mhz keeping temps 48c or below as opposed to ~60+c on both a classy and SC+.


Well, in that case, maybe. But I bench on 12C Ambient. And the HOFs are maxing out 45C.









Same goes for the MSI Armor cards if I do just dual SLI.







so no water can fix that maybe.


----------



## johnd0e

i guess if you cant keep your cards below 60c on air then yea water will get you a bit more. but if your already in the mid - low 50's on air, then water wont have as big of an effect. just my opinion though, im human i can very likely be proven wrong.


----------



## mus1mus

True. Also note that Maxwell doesn't scale with Voltage too. Or maybe that has been said already.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, in that case, maybe. But I bench on 12C Ambient. And the HOFs are maxing out 45C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the MSI Armor cards if I do just dual SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so no water can fix that maybe.


there is no such thing as 12C in the philippines.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> True. Also note that Maxwell doesn't scale with Voltage too. Or maybe that has been said already.


i think i might have seen that said somewere.........like one time before























(sarcasm)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, in that case, maybe. But I bench on 12C Ambient. And the HOFs are maxing out 45C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same goes for the MSI Armor cards if I do just dual SLI.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so no water can fix that maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> there is no such thing as 12C in the philippines.
Click to expand...

Actually, there are places with those ambient on specific times of the year.







but I get what you mean. Though, I didn't say 12C Environmental ambient.









Building AC is just beside my benching room. First swoosh of air is always good.


----------



## johnd0e

@mus1mus i have the same "setup" here. A/C is blowing right down on my systems, if i crank it up to high i can get around 10c ambient around my desk. its quite nice for overclocking.


----------



## looniam

you guys are lucky. both times i took my rig outside where it was ~3C.


----------



## thebaltar

Doesnt work!

I tried everything 1.256mv after 52 clk, and nothing. The voltage still locked in max 1.240mv.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thebaltar*
> 
> Doesnt work!
> 
> I tried everything 1.256mv after 52 clk, and nothing. The voltage still locked in max 1.240mv.


Look for a tool called NVVDD. you will need the specific one for your card, so look for a thread for your particular EVGA model. More voltage doesn't mean better overclock, for me stock voltage is the best, too low crash, too high crash


----------



## johnd0e

There isnt a voltage tool made for every card. Basically just the higher end extreme overclocking cards...ie: classy/kpe, matrix, hof, etc.

Lower end cards are pretty much limited to what you can set via bios, unless you hard mod it.


----------



## Vellinious

The SC, SSC and FTW can all add voltage via custom bios. Most cards can, in fact. There are a limited few that can't.

That said, unless your temps are staying below 50c, it's not likely to do you any good. The cooler you keep them, the higher you'll be able to make them boost. So in some cases with air cooling, lowering the voltage actually sees an increase in potential core clock.


----------



## mus1mus

I still love Kepler for the fact they scale with Voltage better. Maxwell kinda removed that part. Most high overclockers you can find, 1600 region are really just exceptional bins to start with. Voltage is not their strong suite.

Even tried using a special NVVDD for the HOFs but naah, they only trip the cards faster due to OCP or to stay with the TDP envelope. Can't even net another 10MHz. Not without the hard mods I believe.


----------



## fat4l

So how is it guys ? I'm having a dilemma....

My cards are locked to 1.21V - Asus strix 980Ti OC.

I'm thinking about hard volt mod, as I'm watercooling so temps are not an issue.

The important question is, will the cards(I have 2) scale with more volts ?
If I go from 1.21v to 1.3v can I expect more MHz ? I'm obviously not talking about 20MHz extra







....hard volt mod is not worth it for 20MHz









Please talk to me guys if you have experience with this...

Thanks!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I still love Kepler for the fact they scale with Voltage better. Maxwell kinda removed that part. Most high overclockers you can find, 1600 region are really just exceptional bins to start with. Voltage is not their strong suite.
> 
> Even tried using a special NVVDD for the HOFs but naah, they only trip the cards faster due to OCP or to stay with the TDP envelope. Can't even net another 10MHz. Not without the hard mods I believe.


Hi man!
So I made my move to the Green team(from Ares III). Asus strix 980Ti OC. Both watercooled.
How to get the most of the card ?


----------



## thair7391

Guys, I know a really decent amount about overclocking and I could go on and on with explanations of my own methods thus far and what I've done to overclock my GPU, but I'm going to reset for a moment and just ask a rudimentary question to get a detailed response from someone else who knows very well what they're doing also to see if I get anywhere since I've been stuck for a while...

I have an eVGA SC+ 980 Ti that I am able to, on stock BIOS even, overclock stable to 1470 MHz, no problem. Anything over this crashes, so, what do I need to do to get closer to the 1600 mark? I've a 140mm Kraken x41 for cooling and at it's current overclock, it hovers around 55C under load, 59C in worst case scenarios.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> Guys, I know a really decent amount about overclocking and I could go on and on with explanations of my own methods thus far and what I've done to overclock my GPU, but I'm going to reset for a moment and just ask a rudimentary question to get a detailed response from someone else who knows very well what they're doing also to see if I get anywhere since I've been stuck for a while...
> 
> I have an eVGA SC+ 980 Ti that I am able to, on stock BIOS even, overclock stable to 1470 MHz, no problem. Anything over this crashes, so, what do I need to do to get closer to the 1600 mark? I've a 140mm Kraken x41 for cooling and at it's current overclock, it hovers around 55C under load, 59C in worst case scenarios.


1st things first....get it cooler. 55c isn't going to cut it. The cooler it runs, the higher it'll boost.

Then get yourself a custom bios, or you'll likely start hitting the power limit perf cap...and depending on temps, maybe add some voltage to see if it doesn't help. It won't though, if you can't keep the temps down....

G'luck


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1st things first....get it cooler. 55c isn't going to cut it. The cooler it runs, the higher it'll boost.
> 
> Then get yourself a custom bios, or you'll likely start hitting the power limit perf cap...and depending on temps, maybe add some voltage to see if it doesn't help. It won't though, if you can't keep the temps down....
> 
> G'luck


I guess I'm out of the race then.... I won't be doing a custom cooling solution in my current setup, and I highly doubt it would gain me more than 5C. I thought I was doing well at 55 C full load, considering I'm already at a 50% overclock at that temperature. There's not much more I can do at this point to lower my temperature. I already have a 140mm Noctua 3000 RPM industrial fan running around 50% on it and turning it up to 100% will lose me at most 4C. I'm in an NZXT H440 as well with very restricted airflow.

At what temperature do the boost increments begin lowering from the max BIOS-set boost clock? Or is it dynamic, all the way down to the lowest conceivable temperature?

I've tried my own custom BIOS with a voltage max of 1.28V and power limit increased to 400W and it had practically zero effect on my overclock ability from what I can already achieve on stock.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> I guess I'm out of the race then.... I won't be doing a custom cooling solution in my current setup, and I highly doubt it would gain me more than 5C. I thought I was doing well at 55 C full load, considering I'm already at a 50% overclock at that temperature. There's not much more I can do at this point to lower my temperature. I already have a 140mm Noctua 3000 RPM industrial fan running around 50% on it and turning it up to 100% will lose me at most 4C. I'm in an NZXT H440 as well with very restricted airflow.
> 
> At what temperature do the boost increments begin lowering from the max BIOS-set boost clock? Or is it dynamic, all the way down to the lowest conceivable temperature?
> 
> I've tried my own custom BIOS with a voltage max of 1.28V and power limit increased to 400W and it had practically zero effect on my overclock ability from what I can already achieve on stock.


I haven't had a chance to play with my new 980ti yet, but with the 970s, going from GPU temps of around 50c, to 35c with lowered ambients, I gained almost 40mhz. With ambients around 20c, and coolant temps at 24c, I was seeing clocks around 1630ish, with 10c ambient, and coolant temps at 14c, I saw a peak clock of 1671.

Yes, different GPU, but Maxwell is Maxwell, for the most part. Gotta keep them really cool, or they don't boost worth a ****. The cooler you keep it, the more voltage you can add. Maxwell doesn't scale with voltage well, but.....if you keep them cool.....the more you can add.

It's a balancing act....


----------



## thair7391

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I haven't had a chance to play with my new 980ti yet, but with the 970s, going from GPU temps of around 50c, to 35c with lowered ambients, I gained almost 40mhz. With ambients around 20c, and coolant temps at 24c, I was seeing clocks around 1630ish, with 10c ambient, and coolant temps at 14c, I saw a peak clock of 1671.
> 
> Yes, different GPU, but Maxwell is Maxwell, for the most part. Gotta keep them really cool, or they don't boost worth a ****. The cooler you keep it, the more voltage you can add. Maxwell doesn't scale with voltage well, but.....if you keep them cool.....the more you can add.
> 
> It's a balancing act....


I think I could have done that in my current setup with a 970. GM204 clocks a little bit higher than GM200, I'd say 100 MHz more safely. And considering the lower TDP, my temps would be lower as well with my current setup so 1600 would be very feasible. But on the 980 Ti, I'm just under 1500MHz, which I guess in scale of the clocks of GM204, sounds about right, but considering on stock BIOS I can achieve it, I feel like I'm missing an extra 100 MHz left in there somewhere!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thair7391*
> 
> I think I could have done that in my current setup with a 970. GM204 clocks a little bit higher than GM200, I'd say 100 MHz more safely. And considering the lower TDP, my temps would be lower as well with my current setup so 1600 would be very feasible. But on the 980 Ti, I'm just under 1500MHz, which I guess in scale of the clocks of GM204, sounds about right, but considering on stock BIOS I can achieve it, I feel like I'm missing an extra 100 MHz left in there somewhere!


Anything over 1600 with a GM204 and you're doing really well. Above 1630 and you've accomplished something.

Could be anywhere....power delivery, voltage, temps....won't know til you try. I tested both of my Classys on air to set the baselines. The 72.6% ASIC peaks at 1525, and the 75.2% peaks at 1544. Both with stock volts and stock bios.

They go under water soon...I have the blocks already, just got to find the time to tear down my loop again and get them installed.


----------



## fat4l

Guys whats the best 980Ti to get if planning to run it under water <40C ?

Probably some card that is not voltage locked? Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## mus1mus

Classys and KPEs.

Matrix Plats.


----------



## Vellinious

Starting to get it figured out.

1538 core with 1.168v and 2129 memory.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8821299


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Starting to get it figured out.
> 
> 1538 core with 1.168v and 2129 memory.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8821299


nice GS.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7657099 trumped mine with higher clocks.


----------



## Vellinious

Hoping that means I can hit 23k when I get it under water.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Classys and KPEs.
> 
> Matrix Plats.


Well isnt Classified voltage locked as well?
Quote:


> For 980 Ti
> 1- Asus Strix ( latest version is locked to 1.212v)
> 2-Galax Hof!
> 3-Zotac AMP! Extreme
> 4-EVGA classified


I'm thinking isnt *MSI Gaming 6G 980Ti* good ? One of the best ? is it voltage locked ? Can't see anyone mentioning it anywhere


----------



## mus1mus

Just pick the Anniversary Edition Matrix.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> 1st things first....get it cooler. 55c isn't going to cut it. The cooler it runs, the higher it'll boost.
> 
> Then get yourself a custom bios, or you'll likely start hitting the power limit perf cap...and depending on temps, maybe add some voltage to see if it doesn't help. It won't though, if you can't keep the temps down....
> 
> G'luck


1st things first, he can stop thermal throttle so temp isn't a relevant thing. Just mod the bios like many have done. I constant boost to 1460mhz and never throttles or lowers the voltage. Actually made my card more stable stopping the throttling


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well isnt Classified voltage locked as well?
> I'm thinking isnt *MSI Gaming 6G 980Ti* good ? One of the best ? is it voltage locked ? Can't see anyone mentioning it anywhere


Definitely not one of the best, but it's good.

If you want an extreme card to put under water then you need to be thinking of the extreme cards. Don't go saying a mid class 980ti because it won't cut it.

You'll want to get a Hall of Fame GOC, or a standard hall of fame card. EVGA classified/kingpin are great cards, MSI lightning, gigabyte G1 gaming/xtreme. most of these cards have voltage locked, as do almost all maxwell 980ti's but you can mod it to allow more voltage. But please please please listen to the community on the card you buy, if youi get a Hall of fame card go to the hall of fame thread because you DO NOT need more voltage for a higher overclock. for my particular card 1.194v is the sweet spot for most of the members, the same can be said for other cards. lower voltas/stock volts are always usually better than more. and you can lower the volts on a voltage locked card via bios mods, but you cannot make it go above as that is a firmware related issue I believe so you would require NVVDD for your particular card


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> 1st things first, he can stop thermal throttle so temp isn't a relevant thing. Just mod the bios like many have done. I constant boost to 1460mhz and never throttles or lowers the voltage. Actually made my card more stable stopping the throttling


my OC is 1480 but at 55° throttles voltage and core back to 1467, how u make it, i tried a lot of variant in my bios and throthles not changes.


----------



## ValSidalv21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> my OC is 1480 but at 55° throttles voltage and core back to 1467, how u make it, i tried a lot of variant in my bios and throthles not changes.


To eliminate voltage throttle you need to unlock all voltage sliders with KBT or you can download already unlocked BIOS from here

The one in the middle is the one you want to modify. I set mine like this 1187mV-1250mV where 1187 is my default boost voltage and 1250 (1244 actual) is my OC voltage. Like this you can leave the voltage at default or change it in AB and it wont throttle. Important is not to set it lower than default boost voltage or it will throttle down to that unless you set the voltage manually in AB. For example if I set 1168-1250 it will use 1187 for boost but will throttle down to 1168 when it reach 70-72c.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> 1st things first, he can stop thermal throttle so temp isn't a relevant thing. Just mod the bios like many have done. I constant boost to 1460mhz and never throttles or lowers the voltage. Actually made my card more stable stopping the throttling


Disabling thermal throttle in the bios does nothing for thermal instability. On the classy/kpe card for example, you can mod the bios however you like, but once you cross the 55-60c range the card will become unstable and most likely crash if your pushing it to the edge. It isnt thermal throttle, its the physical temp of the components making them unstable. Nothing you do in the bios aside from lowering voltage or increasing fan speed will cure this problem. Need to keep them below 60 to have any shot at coming close to 1500 and need to stay below 50-55ish to have any shot at over 1500mhz. This is why k|ngp|n himself recomends staying in the 1.18v range or lower on air/water, becuase anything higher just adds heat which hurts performance.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Disabling thermal throttle in the bios does nothing for thermal instability. On the classy/kpe card for example, you can mod the bios however you like, but once you cross the 55-60c range the card will become unstable and most likely crash if your pushing it to the edge. It isnt thermal throttle, its the physical temp of the components making them unstable. Nothing you do in the bios aside from lowering voltage or increasing fan speed will cure this problem. Need to keep them below 60 to have any shot at coming close to 1500 and need to stay below 50-55ish to have any shot at over 1500mhz. This is why k|ngp|n himself recomends staying in the 1.18v range or lower on air/water, becuase anything higher just adds heat which hurts performance.


Yes but the guy in question said his card thermal throttles his clocks and voltage lower, so if he disables thermal throttle his OC will stay the same and it will not crash. My card is stable at 1460, and 2100 and when I use furmark it goes up to 80'c but guess what... still rock solid stable. I don't think he was trying to achieve a higher oc, I think he wants to stop thermal throttle from lowering his performance. When my card thermal throttled my unigine scores would plummet and in most cases crash as it lowered my voltage way to much. now that I'm locked to 1.194v 24/7 I see no crashes and my scores in benching is much better on the whole.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Don't you guys have perf caps when using so low voltages? Anything below 1.24 gives me perf caps on voltage and the full power of the card cannot be unleash...


----------



## muzammil84

Hi all








I was debating on whether to get 1070 and be "up to date" or go a bit cheaper and get 980ti as the prices are really good now, everyone seems to be blinded by Pascal hype.
I ended up getting Gigabyte 980ti Windforce 3x for a steal but I cannot find ANY reviews of that card(only for G1 and xtreme) or even oc benchmarks. Does it mean that model is so bad? It seems to have exactly same cooler as G1 version, the same pcb, just lower clocks out of the box. Does anyone know what kind of oc I could get on that card? I won't use stock cooler, will install waterblock first thing first. I wonder why this card is so unpopular? any info would be appreciated as my card should arrive on saturday, if the card is so rubish I can still cancel it.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ValSidalv21*
> 
> To eliminate voltage throttle you need to unlock all voltage sliders with KBT or you can download already unlocked BIOS from here
> 
> The one in the middle is the one you want to modify. I set mine like this 1187mV-1250mV where 1187 is my default boost voltage and 1250 (1244 actual) is my OC voltage. Like this you can leave the voltage at default or change it in AB and it wont throttle. Important is not to set it lower than default boost voltage or it will throttle down to that unless you set the voltage manually in AB. For example if I set 1168-1250 it will use 1187 for boost but will throttle down to 1168 when it reach 70-72c.


thanks a lot ValSidalv21!!!, with locked voltage 1.250v i max oc to 1489/4000 stable in games and benchs, more core clock needs more voltage but more voltage cause system crashing..perhaps its the limit of the card, Asic 72.3%


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> Hi all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was debating on whether to get 1070 and be "up to date" or go a bit cheaper and get 980ti as the prices are really good now, everyone seems to be blinded by Pascal hype.
> I ended up getting Gigabyte 980ti Windforce 3x for a steal but I cannot find ANY reviews of that card(only for G1 and xtreme) or even oc benchmarks. Does it mean that model is so bad? It seems to have exactly same cooler as G1 version, the same pcb, just lower clocks out of the box. Does anyone know what kind of oc I could get on that card? I won't use stock cooler, will install waterblock first thing first. I wonder why this card is so unpopular? any info would be appreciated as my card should arrive on saturday, if the card is so rubish I can still cancel it.


I'm having the same card, stock it is very restructed with power on 104 % voltage and heat, wich mean you need the G1 bios flash on it because it's better tweaked(even modded). If your using full cover block that is alright i guess, but on air this card is very hot, i do recommend G1 or even extreme for it. Otherwise is working like a champ.


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> I'm having the same card, stock it is very restructed with power on 104 % voltage and heat, wich mean you need the G1 bios flash on it because it's better tweaked(even modded). If your using full cover block that is alright i guess, but on air this card is very hot, i do recommend G1 or even extreme for it. Otherwise is working like a champ.


thx for your tip. what kind of oc you were able to achieve? what's your ASIC?


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> thx for your tip. what kind of oc you were able to achieve? what's your ASIC?


It really depend from how cool are your components, yes the modded bios remove restruction, bur then it crash from overheating. I am on air though and my best stable is 1495 core and 8000Mhz (real 2000) on the memory. Kinda not letting me pass the 1500 barrier, but im sure it's from heat unstability, nomatter that shows only 75 degree, the VRM are not cooled like the G1/Extreme versions. ASIC usually doesnt matter much, my is 70.4


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> It really depend from how cool are your components, yes the modded bios remove restruction, bur then it crash from overheating. I am on air though and my best stable is 1495 core and 8000Mhz (real 2000) on the memory. Kinda not letting me pass the 1500 barrier, but im sure it's from heat unstability, nomatter that shows only 75 degree, the VRM are not cooled like the G1/Extreme versions. ASIC usually doesnt matter much, my is 70.4


those numbers seem about right. it looks like that card is nothing outstanding, reference performance-like.
Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.


----------



## Xenon64

Hey there!

I just got a GTX 980ti FTW card (ASIC 75.1%) and I've been trying to OC it effectively but it looks like I've hit a stumbling block.

My temps at idle are around 45-50 degrees while my temps at load (Heaven, 3D 11, 3D Mark) do not exceed 65 degrees.

I cannot go past +75Mhz offset on the Core Clock (1480 effective boost) without crashing (even with Overvoltage turned up all the way, something I wasn't planning on doing, but wanted to see if it would stabilize the clock).

I can bump the memory clock up to +350Mhz offset with no repercussions.

Looking at GPU-Z, the MAXIMUM TDP with +75 or +80 (Crash) was 102.5%, which doesn't come close to the 110% power target.

Any idea why I would be crashing beyond the +75Mhz Core offset? I'm confused.

Thanks.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> Hey there!
> 
> I just got a GTX 980ti FTW card (ASIC 75.1%) and I've been trying to OC it effectively but it looks like I've hit a stumbling block.
> 
> My temps at idle are around 45-50 degrees while my temps at load (Heaven, 3D 11, 3D Mark) do not exceed 65 degrees.
> 
> I cannot go past +75Mhz offset on the Core Clock (1480 effective boost) without crashing (even with Overvoltage turned up all the way, something I wasn't planning on doing, but wanted to see if it would stabilize the clock).
> 
> I can bump the memory clock up to +350Mhz offset with no repercussions.
> 
> Looking at GPU-Z, the MAXIMUM TDP with +75 or +80 (Crash) was 102.5%, which doesn't come close to the 110% power target.
> 
> Any idea why I would be crashing beyond the +75Mhz Core offset? I'm confused.
> 
> Thanks.


Possibly just the cards limit - no matter the ASIC or how low a voltage is needed for X speed, some cards will just hit a wall


----------



## Xenon64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Possibly just the cards limit - no matter the ASIC or how low a voltage is needed for X speed, some cards will just hit a wall


Thank you for this. I was actually thinking this was the case, as multiple attempts with a +80 Core Offset crashed so I knew it wasn't just a 'one-time thing.' If it really is the "wall" for my card, then I guess I gotta live with it


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xenon64*
> 
> Thank you for this. I was actually thinking this was the case, as multiple attempts with a +80 Core Offset crashed so I knew it wasn't just a 'one-time thing.' If it really is the "wall" for my card, then I guess I gotta live with it


Alot of cards struggle much past 1506MHz, no matter the voltage


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> those numbers seem about right. it looks like that card is nothing outstanding, reference performance-like.
> Thanks for your help, I appreciate it.


No problem, i also have G1 so i s see the real air temp differences between the two when used alone. It's like 5-10 degrees and it cools better the VRM which can go arround 100 degrees if the gpu core is arround 75-80 which lead's to crash. I recommend not to push so far and try to stay below 75 degree for a happy life, is just not worth it.


----------



## DiceAir

So I can get another 980ti ASUS strix or MSI gaming brand new from my supplier for cheap about the 1070 price here in South Africa. I'm thinking of doing SLI but not really sure if it's worth it or if I should just wait for 1080ti. I do struggle in some games but I think not even 980ti will be enough to run my games 1440p 96hz max details. I hear a few bad things about sli and from past experience sli and CFX is not that good. You get many games that doesn't scale well or give you bad frametime/framerate/stutter.


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> No problem, i also have G1 so i s see the real air temp differences between the two when used alone. It's like 5-10 degrees and it cools better the VRM which can go arround 100 degrees if the gpu core is arround 75-80 which lead's to crash. I recommend not to push so far and try to stay below 75 degree for a happy life, is just not worth it.


I won't spin stock fans even once








it's going under water straight away


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Hey guys,

So I have SLI 980Ti cards. It is the Gigabyte Windforce 3 variant. Now I saw the unlocked BIOS's in the OP but as they are EVGA will they work on my cards ? Im not sure if it is a reference PCB, I am fairly sure it is not.

Is it possible for someone to Mod my current GPU BIOS to remove the limits and match the settings as the EVGA BIOS in the OP ?


----------



## krutoydiesel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Need to be more specific. What do you want exactly? core clocks memory clocks voltage and powerlimit?


Raise power limit/voltage so I can get some higher clocks out of it since I'm running an 4790k and single 980 ti under 240mm + 360mm of rad space.

Thank you good sir.


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have SLI 980Ti cards. It is the Gigabyte Windforce 3 variant. Now I saw the unlocked BIOS's in the OP but as they are EVGA will they work on my cards ? Im not sure if it is a reference PCB, I am fairly sure it is not.
> 
> Is it possible for someone to Mod my current GPU BIOS to remove the limits and match the settings as the EVGA BIOS in the OP ?


what's your max oc on these cards? I have mine coming tomorrow and looking for as much info as possible as there's no reviews of this card at all. I've heard raising voltage does nothing on Maxwell(sometimes makes it even worse) so is there any point in flashing custom bios with unlocked voltage?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have SLI 980Ti cards. It is the Gigabyte Windforce 3 variant. Now I saw the unlocked BIOS's in the OP but as they are EVGA will they work on my cards ? Im not sure if it is a reference PCB, I am fairly sure it is not.
> 
> Is it possible for someone to Mod my current GPU BIOS to remove the limits and match the settings as the EVGA BIOS in the OP ?
> 
> 
> 
> what's your max oc on these cards? I have mine coming tomorrow and looking for as much info as possible as there's no reviews of this card at all. I've heard raising voltage does nothing on Maxwell(sometimes makes it even worse) so is there any point in flashing custom bios with unlocked voltage?
Click to expand...

Honestly, I have not Overclocked them yet. I generally head out and get an unlocked BIOS so that I am not limited when going for an OC. Granted I may have cards that OC horribly and it may not matter having an unlocked BIOS but I prefer to in general.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Honestly, I have not Overclocked them yet. I generally head out and get an unlocked BIOS so that I am not limited when going for an OC. Granted I may have cards that OC horribly and it may not matter having an unlocked BIOS but I prefer to in general.


You can't really overclock then with stock bios there is too many perf caps like Power / voltage / thermal and so on, the best is to use G1 modded bios for those cards, after you find which bios you have with gpu-z
extraction.
For 2 cards like these (WF3OC) you need to have them under water and forget to use them on air if you want to oc with the modded bios.

Then you can look here to see what i am talking about:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## badtaylorx

Does anyone know if nvidia's new "simultaneous multi projection" will be made available for the 900 series??? With the new price drop I'm thinking of getting a pair, but that SMP is awfully attractive.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> ...


is this *THE* Enterprise? i thought you were a myth and were never on ocn forums, ever. good to see you.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> what's your max oc on these cards? I have mine coming tomorrow and looking for as much info as possible as there's no reviews of this card at all. I've heard raising voltage does nothing on Maxwell(sometimes makes it even worse) so is there any point in flashing custom bios with unlocked voltage?


I also own a Windforce 3 OC 980 Ti, my max overclock is 1545 on many games but 100% stable only 1530, at least on the Final Fantasy bench. Stock bios reaches 104% TDP max on afterburner though.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have SLI 980Ti cards. It is the Gigabyte Windforce 3 variant. Now I saw the unlocked BIOS's in the OP but as they are EVGA will they work on my cards ? Im not sure if it is a reference PCB, I am fairly sure it is not.
> 
> Is it possible for someone to Mod my current GPU BIOS to remove the limits and match the settings as the EVGA BIOS in the OP ?


Ask Mr-Dark, He'll happily mod you your BIOS once you upload it!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/0_40


----------



## muzammil84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> I also own a Windforce 3 OC 980 Ti, my max overclock is 1545 on many games but 100% stable only 1530, at least on the Final Fantasy bench. Stock bios reaches 104% TDP max on afterburner though.


wow, these are very good numbers. Is that on stock bios?Do you think custom bios would allow you to get better results?(I mean enough to see few fps more).


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muzammil84*
> 
> wow, these are very good numbers. Is that on stock bios?Do you think custom bios would allow you to get better results?(I mean enough to see few fps more).


Yes, I tried a custom bios with 330W TDP (stock BIOS just 260W max) and results are better, but temperature is much worse, so I keep it stock. Mabye someday I try to watercool it.



By the way my ASIC score is just 72,2%


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Yes, I tried a custom bios with 330W TDP (stock BIOS just 260W max) and results are better, but temperature is much worse, so I keep it stock. Mabye someday I try to watercool it.


The temps area likely worse, because the card isn't power limit throttling. There's a LOT of it going on in both screenshots.


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The temps area likely worse, because the card isn't power limit throttling. There's a LOT of it going on in both screenshots.


True, that's why I keep it stock until deciding if watercool it or just wait for Vega and see what comes new. My concern in watercooling it is if vrm and mem will be cooled enough, i am not thinking on a custom loop but something like the kraken g10.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> True, that's why I keep it stock until deciding if watercool it or just wait for Vega and see what comes new. My concern in watercooling it is if vrm and mem will be cooled enough, i am not thinking on a custom loop but something like the kraken g10.


Short answer? No


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Short answer? No


Thanks, I guess I'll keep it stock, it performs pretty well as it is while gaming.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bloot*
> 
> Thanks, I guess I'll keep it stock, it performs pretty well as it is while gaming.


What is you max load temp in game like Witcher 3 on the expansion Blood and wine?


----------



## wizardbro

There's absolutely nothing that raises my TDP like Witcher 3 does. None of the benchmarks maybe except furmark, but that thing is made for maxing your TDP.
I love using Witcher 3 for stress testing my new OC.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pc-illiterate*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> is this *THE* Enterprise? i thought you were a myth and were never on ocn forums, ever. good to see you.
Click to expand...

It is indeed, but I am on the forums at times lol, I use to be all the time but alas my position does not always give me the time to mingle


----------



## bloot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> What is you max load temp in game like Witcher 3 on the expansion Blood and wine?


Don't have it yet, but I have the base game and it hits 74ºC with a 70% rpm fan speed, that game burns the gpus


----------



## pphx459

Guys really need some help obtaining the stock nvidia branded bios. Would really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pphx459*
> 
> Guys really need some help obtaining the stock nvidia branded bios. Would really appreciate it. Thanks


Stock bios for which card exactly?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Kriant

Still getting my 980ti's clocks stuck on idle with the following error in the event viewer:

"The description for Event ID 13 from source nvlddmkm cannot be found. Either the component that raises this event is not installed on your local computer or the installation is corrupted. You can install or repair the component on the local computer.

If the event originated on another computer, the display information had to be saved with the event.

The following information was included with the event:

\Device\Video3
NVRM: Graphics TEX Exception on (GPC 5, TPC 2): TEX NACK / Page Fault"

and

\Device\Video3
Graphics Exception: ESR 0x52da24=0x80000000 0x52da28=0x0 0x52da2c=0x0 0x52da34=0x0

Happens when browsing Opera
Does not happen in 3dmark or when playing any game that I have.

Any ideas?


----------



## SinisterGold

Im gettign very wierd results. I open bios tweaker for my normal bios and im just using that and editing whats opn these uploaded bios but when i do that my card clocks up and dopwn then up again lkike its really wierd it wil go as low as 757mhz then jump to 1000mhz then back down again *** is going on?


----------



## HAL900

SinisterGold
Yours bios? LINK


----------



## boldenc

Guys, I have offer for NIB Zotac GTX 980Ti AMP Extreme for $400, is that a good deal or wait for the GTX 1070 for $450


----------



## looniam

if that NIB includes a warranty, it's tough to turn down and will likely OC past a 1070.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if that NIB includes a warranty, it's tough to turn down and will likely OC past a 1070.


However a 1070 will surpass a 980Ti in DX12 / VR. OC vs OC a 980Ti will pass a 1070 by a small margin in DX11 games. Really depends on what you value more.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> Guys, I have offer for NIB Zotac GTX 980Ti AMP Extreme for $400, is that a good deal or wait for the GTX 1070 for $450


I would say go for it, you would not regret it at that price. (Do you have to pay taxes and shipping on top of that for either card?)


----------



## boldenc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I would say go for it, you would not regret it at that price. (Do you have to pay taxes and shipping on top of that for either card?)


total cost after taxes and shipping, both cards without warranty with international shipping cost
GTX 980Ti AMP Extreme $500
GTX 1070 $600


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> However a 1070 will surpass a 980Ti in DX12 / VR. OC vs OC a 980Ti will pass a 1070 by a small margin in DX11 games. Really depends on what you value more.


i'm sorry i must (almost) completely disagree. dx12 is still in its infancy and VR is hardly worth looking at yet plus the added cost - one would be better looking at the 1080 market. and an OCed 1070 doesn't match a stock 1080 while an 1500Mhz 980ti will. (the track record for zotac amp! are ~1550+ which i took into account in my post before)


----------



## SinisterGold

I am trying to use the first one that is posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club the 980ti-SC bios i compied all the values but it does nto work also when i flash the bios i get this error

whatisthis.png 47k .png file


It says update successful but wheh i was following the guide to flash my bios it said id have to press Y 2 times, but i only ever had to 1 time each time i try to flash the bios


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinisterGold*
> 
> I am trying to use the first one that is posted here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club the 980ti-SC bios i compied all the values but it does nto work also when i flash the bios i get this error
> 
> whatisthis.png 47k .png file


let me help with using an image instead of attachment (its in the tool bar


here:


thats no error, congratulations the flash was successful!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm sorry i must (almost) completely disagree. dx12 is still in its infancy and VR is hardly worth looking at yet plus the added cost - one would be better looking at the 1080 market. and an OCed 1070 doesn't match a stock 1080 while an 1500Mhz 980ti will. (the track record for zotac amp! are ~1550+ which i took into account in my post before)


Which is exactly why I said it depends on what they value more.









Even a 1455 980Ti trades blows against a GTX 107.http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1070_overclocking/4.htm

The fact that their so close is why I'm not even bothering with upgrading until Vega / 1080Ti comes out. My 1500 Core clocked 980Ti does a good job for now at 144Hz.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> total cost after taxes and shipping, both cards without warranty with international shipping cost
> GTX 980Ti AMP Extreme $500
> GTX 1070 $600


In all seriousness, unless you are planning to game above 1080p, why not wait for the RX 480 or GTX 1060? Even then, those cards I just mentioned would probably do 1440p at a lower cost.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Which is exactly why I said it depends on what they value more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even a 1455 980Ti trades blows against a GTX 107.http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/nvidia_geforcegtx_1070_overclocking/4.htm
> 
> The fact that their so close is why I'm not even bothering with upgrading until Vega / 1080Ti comes out. My 1500 Core clocked 980Ti does a good job for now at 144Hz.


ok, i completely misunderstood you. sorry.


----------



## pphx459

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Stock bios for which card exactly?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Stock bios for a Nvidia 980 ti reference purchased directly from Nvidia. Thanks


----------



## maynard14

Guyss i have question.. I plan to put coolaboratory pro on my 980ti g1 gaming..but im hesitant to put clp on the gpu coz of cooler. I dont think its a real copper coz its color is fading? What u think guys..


----------



## electro2u

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Guyss i have question.. I plan to put coolaboratory pro on my 980ti g1 gaming..but im hesitant to put clp on the gpu coz of cooler. I dont think its a real copper coz its color is fading? What u think guys..


It's real copper but (my advice is) don't put CLP or CLU on a GPU die. It won't help much compared to something like Gelid Extreme or Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and it will slightly damage the die itself. Not damage as in functionality, but you will never be able to get it completely clean and shiny again. Never.

The reason CLP and CLU help with CPU dies so much is because they are so small. GPU dies have much more surface area to transfer heat and they are direct die already. On a GPU die youll find the brand is etched, the serial etc. CPU dies can be ugly because they are just going to have a heatspreader on top anyway. Direct die on CPUs actually doesn't help much either.

Going back to the cooler, Copper tarnishes naturally/very easily and it will be scuffed or stained slightly by thermal paste. Completely normal. Take some high grit sandpaper to those spots and it will be shiny like new with almost no effort (and will immediately get dirty again so it's not necessary, can just clean with alcohol and reapply with TIM and be good).


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It's real copper but (my advice is) don't put CLP or CLU on a GPU die. It won't help much compared to something like Gelid Extreme or Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and it will slightly damage the die itself. Not damage as in functionality, but you will never be able to get it completely clean and shiny again. Never.
> 
> The reason CLP and CLU help with CPU dies so much is because they are so small. GPU dies have much more surface area to transfer heat and they are direct die already. On a GPU die youll find the brand is etched, the serial etc. CPU dies can be ugly because they are just going to have a heatspreader on top anyway. Direct die on CPUs actually doesn't help much either.
> 
> Going back to the cooler, Copper tarnishes naturally/very easily and it will be scuffed or stained slightly by thermal paste. Completely normal. Take some high grit sandpaper to those spots and it will be shiny like new with almost no effort (and will immediately get dirty again so it's not necessary, can just clean with alcohol and reapply with TIM and be good).


Wow! Thank you so much for all the info regarding copper and clp and on gpu die. I really appreciate it sir. Now i know. I still have my clp becuase of my delided 4790k but i didnt know that much about gpu die. Ill just buy gelid extreme and put it on my gpu. Last night i just clean up my gpu and put some ordinary thermal paste. Thx again sir glad i didnt put clp on the gpu.


----------



## SinisterGold

The thing is when i use that flash my clocks are all over the place.

Should i flash with that bios or should i use gpu tweaker and adjest my gpu bios to match that one?
Because when i try making my bios match my gpu clocks go all over the place. like when in ideal its run at the overclcok but in load it runs at like 700-1200mhz and i know for a fact my gpu cause normally run at 1440mhz+ easy since i could run that fast with its normal bios


----------



## SinisterGold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> let me help with using an image instead of attachment (its in the tool bar
> 
> 
> here:
> 
> 
> thats no error, congratulations the flash was successful!


The thing is when i use that flash my clocks are all over the place.

Should i flash with that bios or should i use gpu tweaker and adjest my gpu bios to match that one?
Because when i try making my bios match my gpu clocks go all over the place. like when in ideal its run at the overclcok but in load it runs at like 700-1200mhz and i know for a fact my gpu cause normally run at 1440mhz+ easy since i could run that fast with its normal bios


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It's real copper but (my advice is) don't put CLP or CLU on a GPU die. It won't help much compared to something like Gelid Extreme or Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and it will slightly damage the die itself. Not damage as in functionality, but you will never be able to get it completely clean and shiny again. Never.
> 
> The reason CLP and CLU help with CPU dies so much is because they are so small. GPU dies have much more surface area to transfer heat and they are direct die already. On a GPU die youll find the brand is etched, the serial etc. CPU dies can be ugly because they are just going to have a heatspreader on top anyway. Direct die on CPUs actually doesn't help much either.
> 
> Going back to the cooler, Copper tarnishes naturally/very easily and it will be scuffed or stained slightly by thermal paste. Completely normal. Take some high grit sandpaper to those spots and it will be shiny like new with almost no effort (and will immediately get dirty again so it's not necessary, can just clean with alcohol and reapply with TIM and be good).


On my ares 3 CLP made a difference of ~15C compared to grizzly kryonaut...... So.... I dont use any normal paste anymore


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> On my ares 3 CLP made a difference of ~15C compared to grizzly kryonaut...... So.... I dont use any normal paste anymore


hmm but how long have you been using it sir?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hmm but how long have you been using it sir?


which one ? kryo or clp ?


----------



## motov8

Hi guys, i got a few question about ASUS 980ti Strix (ASIC: 79%)

So i can overclock this card on stock voltage (~1.18) to about 1480/8200 (samsung ddr), but i reach TDP (i changed it already to 303 wat from 268 wat) and any higher clocks drop down.
My temperature are about 70-75'C on 60% fan - yea i know this cooler sucks.

So what is the safe TDP i can change up to ? Is 330-350 wat will be still good ? Or it can burn VRM ? I will try to not reach 80'C. This bios is limited to voltage ~1.21-1.22


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> which one ? kryo or clp ?


Clp sir...coz clp is much more dangerous than kyro..ehe. And i have clp..just hesitant to use it. Just want some inputs on using clp on a 980ti or gpu


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *electro2u*
> 
> It's real copper but (my advice is) don't put CLP or CLU on a GPU die. It won't help much compared to something like Gelid Extreme or Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and it will slightly damage the die itself. Not damage as in functionality, but you will never be able to get it completely clean and shiny again. Never.
> 
> The reason CLP and CLU help with CPU dies so much is because they are so small. GPU dies have much more surface area to transfer heat and they are direct die already. On a GPU die youll find the brand is etched, the serial etc. CPU dies can be ugly because they are just going to have a heatspreader on top anyway. Direct die on CPUs actually doesn't help much either.
> 
> Going back to the cooler, Copper tarnishes naturally/very easily and it will be scuffed or stained slightly by thermal paste. Completely normal. Take some high grit sandpaper to those spots and it will be shiny like new with almost no effort (and will immediately get dirty again so it's not necessary, can just clean with alcohol and reapply with TIM and be good).
> 
> 
> 
> On my ares 3 CLP made a difference of ~15C compared to grizzly kryonaut...... So.... I dont use any normal paste anymore
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> which one ? kryo or clp ?
> 
> 
> 
> Clp sir...coz clp is much more dangerous than kyro..ehe. And i have clp..just hesitant to use it. Just want some inputs on using clp on a 980ti or gpu
Click to expand...

Yeah, it would be interesting to see some input from those who are using clu/clp on the 980 Ti gpu die.

electro2u has a valid point about the difference in using liquid metal on a gpu vs a cpu die.
Yet, fat4l reports a significant 15C temp. drop with clp.

I'd be worried about any potential rma issues, if one had been using liquid metal on the gpu die though.


----------



## superkyle1721

CLU is much easier to remove than the others. Personally I find a 15 degree difference between grizzly odd. That difference should be much smaller but a bad first paste job etc could play into that. If CLU is worth it to you really depends on what temps you are running currently. If you are at high 70s with substantial fan speed then CLU might be considered but still has the risks explained above. If you are in the low 60s or below then the reduced temps will not yield very much stability increase if any at all. If I was you I would paste the die using grizzly and forget about it. Risking using clu or the like for a few degrees on a GPU is not worth it IMO. I've done it in the past and while my temps were decreased by about 5-6 degrees I saw absolutely no benefit to it. Just thought I would add my experience in.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Clp sir...coz clp is much more dangerous than kyro..ehe. And i have clp..just hesitant to use it. Just want some inputs on using clp on a 980ti or gpu


I have been useing CLP for 2+ years, no issues. On CPU and GPU.
I run "direct-die"(no ihs) with my golden 4790K with no issues. Gpu chip is the same as cpu chip. the only difference is size. If you are worried that CLU/P will spread where it shouldnt, just use normal paste around the die and it should catch CLP/U. If you use a proper amount of CLP/U, then it wont be scqueezed out. Use it on both sides(chip + cooler).
Yes 15C difference is very big. Idk how that was possible. My theory is, that kryonaut is a thick paste and maybe the block didnt pressure it enough to make it good contact with the die and there mayeb was a thick layer of the paste. Idk...
CLP/U FTW....


----------



## krutoydiesel

Gents, can someone mod my bios for higher voltage limits, 400W TDP as well? Shooting for 1500 MHZ, at 1476 stable.

StockBiosevgasc.zip 152k .zip file


see attached. My GPU is under water.


----------



## SinisterGold

Would someone also please modify my bios also so that it no longer throttles due to voltage. im on air currently this is my bios:

originalGM200.zip 153k .zip file


----------



## vanasfield

Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme... playing The Division... game stable @ 1622 core, have not messed with the memory yet, custom BIOS on air... I got up to


----------



## JedixJarf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme... playing The Division... game stable @ 1622 core, have not messed with the memory yet, custom BIOS on air... I got up to


WOW! My SC barely did 1422 stable on hybrid cooling playing division @ 4k lolol


----------



## mus1mus

lol.

Keyword: 1622 MHz MAX.


----------



## vanasfield

I was able to go higher but as soon as I alt/tabbed out I got a driver crash. I doubt it would hold stable in Firestrike.

Mike


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> I was able to go higher but as soon as I alt/tabbed out I got a driver crash. I doubt it would hold stable in Firestrike.
> 
> Mike


Show a longer log of your clocks during a game. Claiming 1622 Game Stable yet you doubt it to jold FireStrike is just meh.


----------



## bmgjet

GPU loads like 60-70% so of course it will be stable that high.
Like my card it can do 1550mhz division @ 4K since it only uses 70% load.
Throw firestrike or 3dmark 11 at it where it see 99% and it will only be stable at 1505mhz.
Iv followed my usual pattern and run it 20mhz below point of stability in everything so it runs at 1485mhz which iv hard flashed with the bios since some weird stuffs been going on lately with having precisionX or afterburner installed and I get 4K less points on 3Dmark 11 with latest drivers and 1.8K less on firestrike. If I load up a old driver get the same scores I do with those tools un-installed.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vanasfield*
> 
> Gigabyte 980ti Xtreme... playing The Division... game stable @ 1622 core, have not messed with the memory yet, custom BIOS on air... I got up to


Nice temperature by the way...

My g1 gaming can't stay below 70 degrees even with 80% fan. The maximum temperatures are 75 so it is not so bad, but to stay below 70 is like a miracle for me...









Did not realise there is so big difference between g1 and xtreme coolers.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> CLU is much easier to remove than the others. Personally I find a 15 degree difference between grizzly odd. That difference should be much smaller but a bad first paste job etc could play into that. If CLU is worth it to you really depends on what temps you are running currently. If you are at high 70s with substantial fan speed then CLU might be considered but still has the risks explained above. If you are in the low 60s or below then the reduced temps will not yield very much stability increase if any at all. If I was you I would paste the die using grizzly and forget about it. Risking using clu or the like for a few degrees on a GPU is not worth it IMO. I've done it in the past and while my temps were decreased by about 5-6 degrees I saw absolutely no benefit to it. Just thought I would add my experience in.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


my temps on 1.224 volts 1500 oc on core and 2000 on memory is at 81 c while playing tomb raider max settings and fan speed at 80 percent

im really worried if i put the clp on the gpu die it will bond on the gpu cooler of my g1 gaming







thats why im really hesitant on applying the clp

gelid extreme and grizzly is not available in my country,,


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Nice temperature by the way...
> 
> My g1 gaming can't stay below 70 degrees even with 80% fan. The maximum temperatures are 75 so it is not so bad, but to stay below 70 is like a miracle for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did not realise there is so big difference between g1 and xtreme coolers.


i wish i have wait and bought the extreme series instead of the g1s







that temps are so cool literelally


----------



## Belkov

How to undervolt my GB GTX 980ti G1 Gaming? OC GURU 2 does not work...


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I have been useing CLP for 2+ years, no issues. On CPU and GPU.
> I run "direct-die"(no ihs) with my golden 4790K with no issues. Gpu chip is the same as cpu chip. the only difference is size. If you are worried that CLU/P will spread where it shouldnt, just use normal paste around the die and it should catch CLP/U. If you use a proper amount of CLP/U, then it wont be scqueezed out. Use it on both sides(chip + cooler).
> Yes 15C difference is very big. Idk how that was possible. My theory is, that kryonaut is a thick paste and maybe the block didnt pressure it enough to make it good contact with the die and there mayeb was a thick layer of the paste. Idk...
> CLP/U FTW....


thanks for the info, 2 years without cleaning the die and cooler bro? im kinda worried if the die and cooler of the gpu will stick coz i heard that clp will bond to the cooler and die? is that true? what is your emp on ur card bro? using clp


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> thanks for the info, 2 years without cleaning the die and cooler bro? im kinda worried if the die and cooler of the gpu will stick coz i heard that clp will bond to the cooler and die? is that true? what is your emp on ur card bro? using clp


2 metals will bond together. Yes.
But die and cooler no. Ive had clp/clu on the cpu for 1+ years and no problem.
The removal of the paste from the core is easy. Leaves no makrs.
Buy coollaboratory cleaning set. Its really good.

Right now I would maybe go with thermal grizzly conductuonaut(or somthing like that)


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> 2 metals will bond together. Yes.
> But die and cooler no. Ive had clp/clu on the cpu for 1+ years and no problem.
> The removal of the paste from the core is easy. Leaves no makrs.
> Buy coollaboratory cleaning set. Its really good.
> 
> Right now I would maybe go with thermal grizzly conductuonaut(or somthing like that)


thermal grizzly is not available on my country







i only have clp haha

i see, i thought die and cooler will bond, what are your gpus and there temps sir?


----------



## Halbs

Well, I'm a year and a generation late, but thanks to all the hype surrounding the new cards, I was able to pick up a Palit Super Jetstream 980ti for only $250. Will have fun seeing how far I can push it.


----------



## mus1mus

blasphemy!

Burn him!

Wow! 250 for a 980TI! Just wow!
Make sure it's alive though.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> How to undervolt my GB GTX 980ti G1 Gaming? OC GURU 2 does not work...


Anyone?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Anyone?


Flash to a custom bios with lower voltages in the voltage table.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Flash to a custom bios with lower voltages in the voltage table.


Are there any other options? I prefer not to reflash the original bios. Any software like oc guru, but working?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Flash to a custom bios with lower voltages in the voltage table.
> 
> 
> 
> Are there any other options? I prefer not to reflash the original bios. Any software like oc guru, but working?
Click to expand...

Will after burner not allow an undervolt? I can't say for sure since I haven't tried it but I was always under the impression it would.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Belkov

I tried it, but did not see such option.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> I tried it, but did not see such option.


If it is available all you would need to do is move the slider farther left. If this isn't available then the only way to fix it is with a modded bios.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## johnd0e

Could try nvidia inspector with min value unlocked? No idea if this will work, but worth a shot if you really dont want to use the bios... as far as i know, AB and px16 both only allow overvolting.


----------



## Belkov

Thanks. I'll try with nvidia control. AB and evga precision indeed can be used only for overvolting.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Thanks. I'll try with nvidia control. AB and evga precision indeed can be used only for overvolting.


Nvidia inspector, not to be confused with nvidia control panel. Theyre two different things.


----------



## Belkov

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## superkyle1721

Are you guys running single or double bridges and what type? Does it actually make a difference?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Ok. Thanks.


my bios is modded but it seems like nvidia inspector should allow you to lower voltage.



and heres the program incase you havent found it.

nvidiaInspector.zip 256k .zip file


sorry i couldnt be more helpful earlier. was replying via cell phone at work. hop you figure something out though, good luck


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Are there any other options? I prefer not to reflash the original bios. Any software like oc guru, but working?


Use MSI afterburner or evga precision x


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Use MSI afterburner or evga precision x


niether of those will let him lower voltage. only raise.


----------



## Belkov

Yes, i already noted it.

Thanks again. I find this software in guru. Will try it when i am back home on Friday, cause i am on vacation now.

Best Regards.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Hey guys, thinking about a 980 ti while their cheap.

Is there anything wrong with the:
EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-1996-KR 6GB HYBRID

Everywhere I look, this one is amongst the cheaper priced 980 ti, seems a bit odd for an AIO to be cheaper than air cooled cards.
Is there some QC issue? leaks? poor pipes?
I've only read one negative on Newegg about leakage.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking about a 980 ti while their cheap.
> 
> Is there anything wrong with the:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-1996-KR 6GB HYBRID
> 
> Everywhere I look, this one is amongst the cheaper priced 980 ti, seems a bit odd for an AIO to be cheaper than air cooled cards.
> Is there some QC issue? leaks? poor pipes?
> I've only read one negative on Newegg about leakage.


I haven't seen any leakage problems but many of them (including mine before I went to a custom loop) had very noisy pumps. Also, they reference cards and while the AIO cooler is much better than air, its not the best. My other card which had a kraken G10 and Corsair h80i performed a few degrees better even as the top card


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> I haven't seen any leakage problems but many of them (including mine before I went to a custom loop) had very noisy pumps. Also, they reference cards and while the AIO cooler is much better than air, its not the best. My other card which had a kraken G10 and Corsair h80i performed a few degrees better even as the top card


So I guess the non-ref cards have better oc capabilities?
I looked at the comparison thread and couldnt find out if there was a list of 980 ti cards using non-ref.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> So I guess the non-ref cards have better oc capabilities?
> I looked at the comparison thread and couldnt find out if there was a list of 980 ti cards using non-ref.


Still comes down to luck of the draw, but custom pcb cards can have their benefits.

The Gigabyte G1 Gaming cards seem to be a good card atm, from what I've seen posted by several of those who own them.

Here's a listing in Canada for that card:

http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787

Edit:

There are other versions of the G1 Gaming Extreme OC Editions listed there as well:
http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007708%2050001314%20600565061&Manufactory=1314


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Still comes down to luck of the draw, but custom pcb cards can have their benefits.
> 
> The Gigabyte G1 Gaming cards seem to be a good card atm, from what I've seen posted by several of those who own them.
> 
> Here's a listing in Canada for that card:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787
> 
> Edit:
> 
> There are other versions of the G1 Gaming Extreme OC Editions listed there as well:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007708%2050001314%20600565061&Manufactory=1314


Typically yes, they do. For example my reference cards can only hold to about 1470mhz while my friends Gigabyte G1 OC can easily hit 1550 (or a tad more). Sure its "only' about a 100mhz difference or so but I don't think I've ever seen a reference card stand out as a top dog in benchmarks.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureAngus*
> 
> Typically yes, they do. For example my reference cards can only hold to about 1470mhz while my friends Gigabyte G1 OC can easily hit 1550 (or a tad more). Sure its "only' about a 100mhz difference or so but I don't think I've ever seen a reference card stand out as a top dog in benchmarks.


Yeah, imo Gigabyte really put some good development into that card.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Think I'll grab the GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980Ti 6GB XTREME looks good and I dont mind it. any objections?

Just would like to clear up the 980 ti still performs a tad few % higher than the 1070 right? seen only one bench with the 1070 vs 980 ti and it should only 2-4% better in some games.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Think I'll grab the GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 980Ti 6GB XTREME looks good and I dont mind it. any objections?
> 
> Just would like to clear up the 980 ti still performs a tad few % higher than the 1070 right? seen only one bench with the 1070 vs 980 ti and it should only 2-4% better in some games.


Excellent card. I own two of the waterforce versions. Most all overclock extremely well. At the prices the cards are going for currently you can't go wrong.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## sazistas

anyone know where I can find a custom vbios for my Asus Strix 980 Ti? I want to overclock the card to the maximum possible for rendering 3d animations in 3dsmax with vrayRT.


----------



## OverSightX

Figured I'd ask here.. Looking for a EVGA 980 ti Hydro Copper for a friend that bought mine. If anyone has one for sale or knows of one please let me know.

I've looked at EBay and seen the $800 dollar one, but we're not going that high on one.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## wizardbro

I wonder if my card isn't a good clocker.
It's a 980ti evga hybrid and it does 1420mhz at 1.15v (undervolted), but for 1450mhz it needs 1.23v, tried 1.21 too, didnt work. Clocks above 1470 just crash using any voltage above 1.23v. All of the clocks and voltages listed are 100% all games stable, not just benchmark pass stable, which is easier to achieve.

TDP unlocked and I'm doing all this through the bios and msi afterburner. Temps are under 60c at all times, usually near or under 50c.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I wonder if my card isn't a good clocker.
> It's a 980ti evga hybrid and it does 1420mhz at 1.15v (undervolted), but for 1450mhz it needs 1.23v, tried 1.21 too, didnt work. Clocks above 1470 just crash using any voltage above 1.23v. All of the clocks and voltages listed are 100% all games stable, not just benchmark pass stable, which is easier to achieve.
> 
> TDP unlocked and I'm doing all this through the bios and msi afterburner. Temps are under 60c at all times, usually near or under 50c.


Your core temps seem fine but if I remember correctly the hybrid only cools the core while vrm and memory is cooled by blower fan correct? Try increasing the blower fan to something like 70% and see if it helps. More voltage should provide more stability. Not as much scaling as previous generations but it does still exist to some regard.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## superkyle1721

Double post


----------



## superkyle1721

Triple post!!! Sorry guys tapatalk has been acting up today posting several times.


----------



## Thetbrett

haven't posted here for a while, and I am glad I nabbed my card for a reasonable price, because I don't have to get involved with the 1080 hoopla. The thing I wanted to share is having faith with the manufactures bios,. I played around with a few different modded ones, and in the end the best stable one was the original one. I can sit at 1445 (+91 on clock +350 memory) all day at 1.18v. With modded bios unlocked volts etc, i can squeeze a little more but not stable for a good session. I got a few good valley runs and stuff, but in the end, I want it stable, and that's what I got with the original bios. All those volts and subsequent temps weren't worth it. I thought being A Gainward it may have been a lesser type card, and yes, I could never crack 1500, but I'm a gamer not a OC enthusiast,and it has been and will continue to be a great gaming card until whatever 1080 ti variant comes out. I may even go Gainward again, I can be a little brand loyal.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Your core temps seem fine but if I remember correctly the hybrid only cools the core while vrm and memory is cooled by blower fan correct? Try increasing the blower fan to something like 70% and see if it helps. More voltage should provide more stability. Not as much scaling as previous generations but it does still exist to some regard.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


I've tried at 40% blower fan speed, but it didn't seem to help. Currently have my undervolted 1.15v at the default 22% fan speed and it's been stable for a week in everything and every bench for many hours.
Over 40% fan speed I can start hearing it, so I don't really want to go too high on fan speed. I guess I could live with [email protected]


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> I've tried at 40% blower fan speed, but it didn't seem to help. Currently have my undervolted 1.15v at the default 22% fan speed and it's been stable for a week in everything and every bench for many hours.
> Over 40% fan speed I can start hearing it, so I don't really want to go too high on fan speed. I guess I could live with [email protected]


What i would do in your situation is crank the fan to max just to see if it helps. If it does then you know for a fact that its your vrm heating up and creating the instability.


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> What i would do in your situation is crank the fan to max just to see if it helps. If it does then you know for a fact that its your vrm heating up and creating the instability.


True, that would give me more fun things to do. I'm actually enjoying tweaking my bios and stress testing for stability now, lol. I've probably flashed my bios 50 times this week.


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wizardbro*
> 
> True, that would give me more fun things to do. I'm actually enjoying tweaking my bios and stress testing for stability now, lol. I've probably flashed my bios 50 times this week.


how about going back to the original bios, and making a user fan curve and putting up with that insufferable fan curve.


----------



## fredocini

Hey guys,

I plan on installing a Kraken G10 on my G1 Gaming 980 Ti in hopes of increasing stability for my overclock. I'm currently running a custom bios allowing me 24/7 stability with the following speeds:

Core: 1506 mhz
Memory: 3850 mhz
Voltage: 1.218v
Max Temp: 72C (Overwatch, Witcher 3 w/ Mods)

Anything more on memory will cause computer to "memory" crash w/ checkered artifacts all over the screen, needing for me to hard reboot.

My intention is to see if bringing down temperatures can help me push my overclock on memory to 2000 mhz 24/7 on memory by adding heatsinks to the appropriate modules.

I have the following questions:

Will changing the cooler to a CLC, and reducing load temperatures to ~60C give meaningful overclock potential? If I can drop the memory temperature drastically, will it help me achieve my desired result?

Has anyone had any experience in installing AIO to their 980 Ti's and achieved better results than on air?


----------



## looniam

lower temps helps but *YMMV!*


----------



## HyeVltg3

Planning to grab a used Gigabyte WF3 980 ti ( I think, GV-N98TWF3-6GD, both OC and Reg boxes look alike)

Only problem, the guy painted the shroud, does Gigabyte still cover you on warranty? if you paint-job the card.


----------



## Ithanul

Maxwell loves staying cool.

I have not smack an AIO onto a 980Ti (my two have full cover blocks), but I do have one on my 960. Stock air cooler, it would only do barely 1500MHz while folding. Now it does 1552MHz while folding on stock volts.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Planning to grab a used Gigabyte WF3 980 ti ( I think, GV-N98TWF3-6GD, both OC and Reg boxes look alike)
> 
> Only problem, the guy painted the shroud, does Gigabyte still cover you on warranty? if you paint-job the card.


Gigabyte is pretty good about accepting returns so they very well might. If the cause of the failure can in no way be explained by the paint job. Worst case I'm sure if something happens you may be able to buy just the shroud from eBay or something though it will be rare since not many make the jump to full blocks since the WF covers memory and vrm anyways...just not as well as a full block would.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Gigabyte is pretty good about accepting returns so they very well might. If the cause of the failure can in no way be explained by the paint job. Worst case I'm sure if something happens you may be able to buy just the shroud from eBay or something though it will be rare since not many make the jump to full blocks since the WF covers memory and vrm anyways...just not as well as a full block would.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Oh ok, I was under the assumption that tinkering with the shroud or even removing it voided warranty, unless they removed that void sticker from the shroud to pcb screw...? I remember my PNY GTX 670 had it.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Gigabyte is pretty good about accepting returns so they very well might. If the cause of the failure can in no way be explained by the paint job. Worst case I'm sure if something happens you may be able to buy just the shroud from eBay or something though it will be rare since not many make the jump to full blocks since the WF covers memory and vrm anyways...just not as well as a full block would.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Oh ok, I was under the assumption that tinkering with the shroud or even removing it voided warranty, unless they removed that void sticker from the shroud to pcb screw...? I remember my PNY GTX 670 had it.
Click to expand...

I removed my shroud and repasted both GPUs with some gelid. I don't remember any sticker or marking at all but it's been a while. I will say though with the not so flexible tubing it was a PITA to ensure the holes lined up before applying pressure to the die.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> my bios is modded but it seems like nvidia inspector should allow you to lower voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> and heres the program incase you havent found it.
> 
> nvidiaInspector.zip 256k .zip file
> 
> 
> sorry i couldnt be more helpful earlier. was replying via cell phone at work. hop you figure something out though, good luck


Sadly, it does not work for me... :/

Thanks again.


----------



## Vellinious

Just got back from a business trip and decided to throw the other card in and see what it'd do with both in there. Not too shabby for a first run and just throwing some random clocks at them that I knew would work.....maybe I'll go ahead and put the block on the 2nd card before my turn comes up in EVGAs step up queue.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8941016


----------



## GenoOCAU

I'm having a hard time understanding whats going on between my Gigabyte G1 980Ti (Hynix) and a friends EVGA 980Ti Classified (Samsung) when running Firestrike 1.1.

Both in the same PC, same drivers his graphics score is well beyond mine regardless how much I overclock the G1.

*Anomaly 1:* He picked up 1000 graphics score going from Bios 1 to LN2 bios > Most of the difference was made up in Test 2.

*Anomaly 2:* His card is pulling a far larger score at 1543/2078 then my card at 1595/2178.

Is the Classified LN2 bios overclocking the sub-timings of his Vram to completely trump my card in test 2? In all my years overclocking/benchmarking ive never seen such confusing results when run on the same system. He picked up nearly 10 fps on graphics test 2 alone with, from what I saw, was a flick of a bios switch.

On the G1 I'm experiencing no throttling what so ever. I'm also getting positive scaling the more I overclock.

What on earth is going on? We've run firestrike over the cards over 30 times with close with no more then +/- 0.2 fps variance which suggest something is definately skewing the results dramatically in his favor.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> I'm having a hard time understanding whats going on between my Gigabyte G1 980Ti (Hynix) and a friends EVGA 980Ti Classified (Samsung) when running Firestrike 1.1.
> 
> Both in the same PC, same drivers his graphics score is well beyond mine regardless how much I overclock the G1.
> 
> *Anomaly 1:* He picked up 1000 graphics score going from Bios 1 to LN2 bios > Most of the difference was made up in Test 2.
> 
> *Anomaly 2:* His card is pulling a far larger score at 1543/2078 then my card at 1595/2178.
> 
> Is the Classified LN2 bios overclocking the sub-timings of his Vram to completely trump my card in test 2? In all my years overclocking/benchmarking ive never seen such confusing results when run on the same system. He picked up nearly 10 fps on graphics test 2 alone with, from what I saw, was a flick of a bios switch.
> 
> On the G1 I'm experiencing no throttling what so ever. I'm also getting positive scaling the more I overclock.
> 
> What on earth is going on? We've run firestrike over the cards over 30 times with close with no more then +/- 0.2 fps variance which suggest something is definately skewing the results dramatically in his favor.


I think he probably
got lucky with chips (mostly motherboard)


----------



## GenoOCAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> I think he probably
> got lucky with chips (mostly motherboard)


We both used his motherboard and cpu for the tests though.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> We both used his motherboard and cpu for the tests though.


Are you using full voltage at least 1.24v on air with the modded bios on the gigabyte card?


----------



## GenoOCAU

Sure was, no throttling or anything. Have no idea how he gets 1000 graphics score more at lower clocks by flicking to EVGA LN2 Bios when my card is clocked way higher on the same exact system, OS, drivers and OC software.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoOCAU*
> 
> Sure was, no throttling or anything. Have no idea how he gets 1000 graphics score more at lower clocks by flicking to EVGA LN2 Bios when my card is clocked way higher on the same exact system, OS, drivers and OC software.


Any chance you have shadow play or something similar turned on? If so turn off all monitoring software completely and try the test again.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## looniam

not sure what exactly is going on but yeah, post your question on the kingpin owners club and they'll tell you that sammy vram (with much tighter timings than normal*) is pwning that G1 card.

*tweaked for kingpin but not other cards.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Hmm i have both samsung and hynix memory 980 ti cards, what i noticed:
On hynix i can overclock memory until yellow green dots appear.
On samsung i can overclock memory until artifacts appear.

Don't know why, but kinda think Hynix is more stable and Samsung is more faster, but i might be wrong and it's just because of silicon, though both are 70 ASIC


----------



## sugalumps

Installed 368.39 driver and now my msi gaming card wont downclock from 912mhz


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Installed 368.39 driver and now my msi gaming card wont downclock from 912mhz


What are you using for power management?


----------



## sugalumps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What are you using for power management?


Msi afterburner, had 4.2.0 then reinstalled it with the 4.3.0 beta and no difference. I just tried changing the fps of my monitor to 60 in the nvidia settings and the card downclocked to <200mhz, put it back to 144 and it's idling at 912mhz again.

Monitor is the asus rog swift PG278Q, only had it a few weeks first time I have had this problem though when I installed the new driver.

G-sync related issue?


----------



## wizardbro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Msi afterburner, had 4.2.0 then reinstalled it with the 4.3.0 beta and no difference. I just tried changing the fps of my monitor to 60 in the nvidia settings and the card downclocked to <200mhz, put it back to 144 and it's idling at 912mhz again.
> 
> Monitor is the asus rog swift PG278Q, only had it a few weeks first time I have had this problem though when I installed the new driver.
> 
> G-sync related issue?


Mine is the same, but I'm using two monitors at different refresh rates. When I unplug one monitor, it goes down to low 200mhz clock.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What are you using for power management?
> 
> 
> 
> Msi afterburner, had 4.2.0 then reinstalled it with the 4.3.0 beta and no difference. I just tried changing the fps of my monitor to 60 in the nvidia settings and the card downclocked to <200mhz, put it back to 144 and it's idling at 912mhz again.
> 
> Monitor is the asus rog swift PG278Q, only had it a few weeks first time I have had this problem though when I installed the new driver.
> 
> G-sync related issue?
Click to expand...

I believe he meant as far as what are your power settings inside Nvidea control panel . Right click enter Nvidea control panel and select manage 3D settings. Under power management mode there will be 3 settings. Optimal power, adaptive, and maximum performance.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Clairvoyant129

Saw a MSI 980TI Gaming 6G Gold Edition on Newegg for $399 + $30 rebate and snagged it. Was waiting for a GTX 1080 but at $369, couldn't resist (considering that GTX 1070s around the $399 price points are the horrid reference models with ****ty coolers).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugalumps*
> 
> Msi afterburner, had 4.2.0 then reinstalled it with the 4.3.0 beta and no difference. I just tried changing the fps of my monitor to 60 in the nvidia settings and the card downclocked to <200mhz, put it back to 144 and it's idling at 912mhz again.
> 
> Monitor is the asus rog swift PG278Q, only had it a few weeks first time I have had this problem though when I installed the new driver.
> 
> G-sync related issue?


No, I was wondering what your power management setting is set to in the NVIDIA Control Panel. It's under 3D Settings.


----------



## fat4l

There's this dilemma still in my head guys ......

Should I get Asus 980Ti strix in SLI with waterblocks or go and get 1080 with a waterblock ?








Price-wise=the same.
Performance-wise=I would expect "up to" 50% more performance out of 980Ti SLI.

1. Not sure how 980Ti will perform under DX12 titles
2. Not gonna change graphics cards in 1-2years time
3. Not sure about SLI support
4. I play in 1440p so ....not sure if 1080 can get close to 100fps+
5. These asus strix 980Ti cards are voltage locked to 1.21V so watercooling may not be really worth it
6. 1080 is voltage locked too so.....beh...

What to do lol...


----------



## Belkov

Wait for 1080ti.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> There's this dilemma still in my head guys ......
> 
> Should I get Asus 980Ti strix in SLI with waterblocks or go and get 1080 with a waterblock ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price-wise=the same.
> Performance-wise=I would expect "up to" 50% more performance out of 980Ti SLI.
> 
> 1. Not sure how 980Ti will perform under DX12 titles
> 2. Not gonna change graphics cards in 1-2years time
> 3. Not sure about SLI support
> 4. I play in 1440p so ....not sure if 1080 can get close to 100fps+
> 5. These asus strix 980Ti cards are voltage locked to 1.21V so watercooling may not be really worth it
> 6. 1080 is voltage locked too so.....beh...
> 
> What to do lol...


Sure, if you want to waste your money, go ahead and buy the 1080's.







Wait, I am thinking you already have the 980 Ti in SLI or you can get the second card cheap, is that the case?


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Sure, if you want to waste your money, go ahead and buy the 1080's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, I am thinking you already have the 980 Ti in SLI or you can get the second card cheap, is that the case?


well no. I can get 2x 980ti very cheap....soooo
I'm coming from the read team


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> There's this dilemma still in my head guys ......
> 
> Should I get Asus 980Ti strix in SLI with waterblocks or go and get 1080 with a waterblock ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Price-wise=the same.
> Performance-wise=I would expect "up to" 50% more performance out of 980Ti SLI.
> 
> 1. Not sure how 980Ti will perform under DX12 titles
> 2. Not gonna change graphics cards in 1-2years time
> 3. Not sure about SLI support
> 4. I play in 1440p so ....not sure if 1080 can get close to 100fps+
> 5. These asus strix 980Ti cards are voltage locked to 1.21V so watercooling may not be really worth it
> 6. 1080 is voltage locked too so.....beh...
> 
> What to do lol...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> *Wait for 1080ti*.


This.
my choices were either 980ti now then 1080ti/Vega, or 1070 now then 1080ti/Vega
you already have the first setup. keep it. DX12 hasnt gone mainstream yet, but you do have a beast of a setup ... but also IMO, you missed the chance to sell those 980ti, the resale value is falling since the 1070 is cheaper and can match it and maybe in a few driver revisions even win 1070 vs 980ti, so that obviously an SLI setup will win too.

Just wait for 1080ti, I wouldnt see the point of paying extra for a few % increase in performance.
Also depends what you're doing, do you want the 1070s for Benching or gaming?

Dam. I missed the "Should I get 980ti SLI" part. haha
My advice changes, *Single Card Solution*, all the way. SLI/CF is a hole-waste of money when the game you want to play doesnt even support multiGPU


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> well no. I can get 2x 980ti very cheap....soooo
> I'm coming from the read team


Forgot to ask, how cheap is cheap? Also, what specific cards are you coming from and what resolution are you playing at?


----------



## ManofGod1000

Oops, double post.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Forgot to ask, how cheap is cheap? Also, what specific cards are you coming from and what resolution are you playing at?


1440p, max settings, 350£ for a card, im coming from asus ares III(2x 290X in CF)


----------



## ManofGod1000

Honestly, if everything is working fine, I would not bother upgrading at all since you can nearly game at 4k 60fps max settings on all but the very latest games already. Just wait for the 1080Ti or whatever AMD Vega will be in my opinion.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> Honestly, if everything is working fine, I would not bother upgrading at all since you can nearly game at 4k 60fps max settings on all but the very latest games already. Just wait for the 1080Ti or whatever AMD Vega will be in my opinion.


I have to buy something as i alrrady sold my ares 3 and i have 750Ti now lol


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> I have to buy something as i alrrady sold my ares 3 and i have 750Ti now lol


We're in the same boat.
Already sold my R9 390.
But, bought a 1070, just in case RX 480s dont live up to the hype. (Newegg hasnt shipped yet, because Weekend)

Just wait till Wednesday, 980ti will drop some more when the budget-beast of a RX 480 releases.


----------



## Krgwow

Guys, desperately need help here

I have 2x 980 Ti Sli G1 Gaming version and a Fractal Design R5 case... i`m running on problems when i try to overclock just a little because the top card go crazy temps









i know i have poor airflow, i was wondering what should i really do?

Have 2 intakes 140mm(come with the case), one rear 120mm intake(very poor quality fan), one Noctua SF12 side panel exhaust and thats it....

Also use a NHD14 on my CPU, no problems at all there... 6700 4.8 Ghz on 1.430v all good


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Guys, desperately need help here
> 
> I have 2x 980 Ti Sli G1 Gaming version and a Fractal Design R5 case... i`m running on problems when i try to overclock just a little because the top card go crazy temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i have poor airflow, i was wondering what should i really do?
> 
> Have 2 intakes 140mm(come with the case), one rear 120mm intake(very poor quality fan), one Noctua SF12 side panel exhaust and thats it....
> 
> Also use a NHD14 on my CPU, no problems at all there... 6700 4.8 Ghz on 1.430v all good


Watercooling would garuntee better temps obviously.

Other then that, find out wich card is better asic and run that on top. Put a fan directly in front of the cards to force air into the gap. Can also try removing the backplate from the bottom card to get a bigger gap between cards.


----------



## Krgwow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Watercooling would garuntee better temps obviously.
> 
> Other then that, find out wich card is better asic and run that on top. Put a fan directly in front of the cards to force air into the gap. Can also try removing the backplate from the bottom card to get a bigger gap between cards.


Yea, i will do that tomorrow regarding the ASIC

I was thinking about that setup:
2x front 140mm intake, 1x rear 140mm exhaust, 1x 120mm bottom intake, 1x 140mm side
I have room for three more 140mm on the top tough... which has none by now

The problem is, i don't know what fans should i pick up

Noctuas NF A14 cost 35 EURO EACH!!!








can't afford all those fans at that price... i need a cheaper one

People told me that Silverstone SP140 or Corsair´s SP/AF should do the work, but i never know if i should pick one static pressure or those one's for airflow


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> Watercooling would garuntee better temps obviously.
> 
> Other then that, find out wich card is better asic and run that on top. Put a fan directly in front of the cards to force air into the gap. Can also try removing the backplate from the bottom card to get a bigger gap between cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, i will do that tomorrow regarding the ASIC
> 
> I was thinking about that setup:
> 2x front 140mm intake, 1x rear 140mm exhaust, 1x 120mm bottom intake, 1x 140mm side
> I have room for three more 140mm on the top tough... which has none by now
> 
> The problem is, i don't know what fans should i pick up
> 
> Noctuas NF A14 cost 35 EURO EACH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can't afford all those fans at that price... i need a cheaper one
> 
> People told me that Silverstone SP140 or Corsair´s SP/AF should do the work, but i never know if i should pick one static pressure or those one's for airflow
Click to expand...

You can only keep throwing more fans at the problem for so long though.

Making a wind tunnel in the case can only do so much for the gpu temps.

As johnd0e mentioned, watercooling would guarantee better temps.
If you can't/don't want to go custom loop, then AIO gpu kits could help to reduce your gpu temps. to a decent level.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krgwow*
> 
> Guys, desperately need help here
> 
> I have 2x 980 Ti Sli G1 Gaming version and a Fractal Design R5 case... i`m running on problems when i try to overclock just a little because the top card go crazy temps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know i have poor airflow, i was wondering what should i really do?
> 
> Have 2 intakes 140mm(come with the case), one rear 120mm intake(very poor quality fan), one Noctua SF12 side panel exhaust and thats it....
> 
> Also use a NHD14 on my CPU, no problems at all there... 6700 4.8 Ghz on 1.430v all good


2 intake fans at the front + 1 intake from the side, 1 exhaust fan rear + exhaust fan top. Also have your cpu cooler blowing towards the rear, see if that helps.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Bot and front intake on 100% try to configure the side intake how it works the best. For me keeping it at 60% is giving me best temps, instead of 100% which seems to increase them with 2-3 degree. Also i have my rear as intake because of my H80i so the 2 of my top fans take care of the hot air (specially the one on the middle top) If you have space in the front top of the case for a exaust it will be perfect, just try it and you will see, then you can give me rep for sharing this unusual setup


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> You can only keep throwing more fans at the problem for so long though.
> 
> Making a wind tunnel in the case can only do so much for the gpu temps.
> 
> As johnd0e mentioned, watercooling would guarantee better temps.
> If you can't/don't want to go custom loop, then AIO gpu kits could help to reduce your gpu temps. to a decent level.


Yeah, AIOs work nice on cooling GPUs for cheap.







Only have one on my little 960, but at least it not cooking at 70C but 40C now. Just have to be mindful that it don't cool the VRMs, but if you have a mid plate. You can easily leave that on then smack a G10 bracket with an AIO. That way the fan can blow onto the plate to cool the VRMs.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Bot and front intake on 100% try to configure the side intake how it works the best. For me keeping it at 60% is giving me best temps, instead of 100% which seems to increase them with 2-3 degree. Also i have my rear as intake because of my H80i so the 2 of my top fans take care of the hot air (specially the one on the middle top) If you have space in the front top of the case for a exaust it will be perfect, just try it and you will see, then you can give me rep for sharing this unusual setup


You absolutely should change that rear intake to exhaust. I know you said you have an h80 on it cooling your cpu but honestly you'll lose maybe a couple degrees on the cpu but I think you'll be better off overall if that rear were exhaust.


----------



## pc-illiterate

have a 2nd 980ti on its way. may get to play with it this weekend. after i get moved i'll order the order the other block for it and get it all (back) under water.







maybe then i can see how good these cards actually are.


----------



## Krgwow

Hello guys! I think i just damage a 980 Ti G1 Gaming









Have two of them, bought a Kraken G10 and a Corsair H55 for the first one, since it has much higher temp then the below card. All good.
Begin the installation, carefully watch one thousand videos of how should i do, seems to be an easy installation. And it was. I was also convinced that i could keep my G1 blackplate while install the Kraken.

Enter on The Witcher 3, 4K with Reshade for test temps. Temps of that game are usually much higher then any other game, would be a good ''stress'' test.

Temps are ok with my usual overclock. Before, with that same overclock on air, temps reach the max limit easily on a hot day and the throttling was inevitable. Was happy. After a while i started to see some weird glitches... not like those black/red boxes when you push too much on Memory Clock, or artifacts like red/white dots/stripes when you push the Core Clock too much... No... it was like... textures glitches? never saw that in my life doing overclock...
Shadows in game sometimes "blink"? A window on a house blink two times all white then the texture got back after few seconds...
I exit the game trying to see a helpful video before work and got BSOD...

Tought that was really weird. Come back from work, enter in game again to see temps and if i would get BSOD again or something like before. Texture on the floor, right next to my horse, keep glitching after a few minutes in game, was looking at it that trying to figure out what was happening...
looking at my temps, CPU TEMP 65ºC(i7 6700 4.8 Ghz), GPU 1 TEMP: 62ºC, GPU 2 TEMP: 65ºC... all good, what should be?

Then after 5 min or so my PC goes down. Just turned off completely. I was like: omg, not my PSU please... it´s a brand new XFX 850W Core
Tried to turn my PC on again, no boot, no signal on my monitor. Take off the HDMI cable from the first GPU, put on the second one, no signal... i remove the power cable for 20 secs, still no luck.

Remove the battery from the motherboard for 5 minutes.
Boot started, then after my BIOS image from MSI(i have a MSI Z170A Krait Gaming last bios update), when Windows 10 logo shows up i saw a blue line on the top of the screen, then two blue lines next to each other, then three... then suddenly i saw all my monitor covered with white stripes everywhere. Then the login screen came and it´s all normal, but, my PC doesn´t recognize that i have a graphics card, not even the second one. My resolution is, also, on 1024x768.

Take the GPU off, begin again the installation paying extra attention to what i was doing, clean all up, apply again the thermal paste again(Cool Laboratory PRO, no, i did not exaggerated, nothing was touching the PCB, everything good and well spread when i remove the H55). Connected again and exactly same problem. Blue Striped, one, two three, then all white stripes everywhere. Login screen all normal. No graphics card.

Removed again the GPU and put the second one on the first PCI-E connector. All good. Played GTA V for hours, no problem at all.

I don´t think i can RMA that card since i opened, it is still in warranty tough. Should i try to bake the card?









EDIT: Oh yea, forgot to tell about my overclock. Nothing special, really. Default voltage, Power target at 109%(max 139%). FAN 100% all the time both GPUs.
1455 Mhz Core
3903 Mhz Memory


----------



## superkyle1721

When you installed the G10 did you check to ensure the fan was spinning correctly? Also remember that the fan speed curve needs to be manually adjusted since the core temp is much lower. Sounds to me that the memory or vrm got way too hot. You can still RMA possibly. Clean of the collaboratory and put the stock cooler back on before you try obviously. It will also give you the chance to bring the card back to stock and try to see if it works.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

I have an asus gtx 980 ti strix that i want to bios mod to get higher clocks. i'm using the Maxwell bios tweaker. I got 350watts total pull but the third down and power table which is the pcie slot is a little odd. it is reading 175000 (175watts) Is that not well over the 75watts it can pull? Would that not damage the motherboard?


----------



## rdr1991

hello, just like to post my findings, i flashed the first bios mod on a reference pcb 980ti

i have it clocked at a boost of 1508mhz with an extra 1ghz on the ram making 8gbps.

the settings i have are +70mv and 121% power limit, an extra 280mhz on the corte and +500 on the memory.

i have the link option and prioritized power limit over temp limit.

i have a xspc razor waterblock and backplate with mx2 thermal compound and temps wont go over 45c peak.

i also have it hooked up to an i5 4590(to be changed) with the xspc pro waterblock which is linked to a 360mm rad and 240mm rad, using the corsair carbide 540 case.

as far as im aware, this easily surpases a gtx 1080 which is also overclocked.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> I have an asus gtx 980 ti strix that i want to bios mod to get higher clocks. i'm using the Maxwell bios tweaker. I got 350watts total pull but the third down and power table which is the pcie slot is a little odd. it is reading 175000 (175watts) Is that not well over the 75watts it can pull? Would that not damage the motherboard?


Shouldn't be pulling any more than 82 (82000) from the PCIe slot. Who did your bios file?


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

This is as it came so Asus in this case


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rdr1991*
> 
> hello, just like to post my findings, i flashed the first bios mod on a reference pcb 980ti
> 
> i have it clocked at a boost of 1508mhz with an extra 1ghz on the ram making 8gbps.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> the settings i have are +70mv and 121% power limit, an extra 280mhz on the corte and +500 on the memory.
> 
> i have the link option and prioritized power limit over temp limit.
> 
> i have a xspc razor waterblock and backplate with mx2 thermal compound and temps wont go over 45c peak.
> 
> i also have it hooked up to an i5 4590(to be changed) with the xspc pro waterblock which is linked to a 360mm rad and 240mm rad, using the corsair carbide 540 case.
> 
> 
> 
> *as far as im aware, this easily surpases a gtx 1080 which is also overclocked.*


sorry but no.

once a 1080 has a 15% clock speed, it pulls away from a 980ti (this is my finding and will vary from game to game*)
so:
1508+(1508*.15)=1734 its not beating a stock 1080.

*the 1080 reviews thread has some benches of a 1550 strix trading blows with a stock 1080


----------



## HyeVltg3

You gotta love AdoredTV for giving us some crucial info on those thinking to upgrade from 980ti to 1080 or those thinking of grabbing a cheap 980ti or 1080.

(its only 15mins, best part is the lead up to the middle)


----------



## NYU87

Was going initially for an Asus GTX 1080 Strix but saw a MSI 980ti Gaming 6G Gold (new, not refurbished or open box!) for $369 on Newegg and had to pick it up.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Is there anything wrong with the EVGA SC AX2.0 980ti ?
found one for the same price as the Gigabyte G1....but I heard the gigabytes were the best overclockers.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with the EVGA SC AX2.0 980ti ?
> found one for the same price as the Gigabyte G1....but I heard the gigabytes were the best overclockers.


Nothing wrong with the Evga card ... BUT especially if your sticking with air-cooling, there is no comparison up against the G1, at any price difference much less if they are the same price! Their cooling, power phase delivery etc are all superior! With the possible exception of the Ln2 class cards, but I don't think that is of interest here?

I had been a fairly loyal Evga guy since my 1st custom build with an Evga Ti4200 appx 14 years ago, when I decided to jump ship and purchased a Gigabyte G1 980Ti almost exactly a year ago. No regrets at all, except maybe if I ever have to deal with customer service, as Evga was excellent in that department, and I have no experience w/RMA's and Gigabyte, maybe that says a lot right there? As far as being the better overclocker, that really still depends on the silicon lottery. But I can tell you last summer when the 980Ti's were all the rage, the G1's were consistently clocking between 1500-1600MHz generally outperforming all the rest in every category!


----------



## dengudomlige

Hi there!

Got a EVGA SC 980ti pretty recently and I have started OC. Noticed that I usually go down to 1.155 on voltage during Witcher 3 for example. I dont go down quite as low on Heaven for example. It does not go above 1.118 during load though.

I have tried tinkering with Afterburner settings but changing the voltage does not seem to matter. Currently I am using a 110% max power limit since it wont let me go higher.

In GPU-Z i am usually getting Vrel and PWR limit under perf cap reason.

Do I need to probably flash my bios to get it to work better and how many percent extra performance will I realistically get?

I added my bios as an attachment to this post if anyone wants to check out the bios. I have an ASIC quality of 78% if it matters.

GM200EVGA.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Can someone tell me when is Nvidia ansel coming ?


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dengudomlige*
> 
> Hi there!
> 
> Got a EVGA SC 980ti pretty recently and I have started OC. Noticed that I usually go down to 1.155 on voltage during Witcher 3 for example. I dont go down quite as low on Heaven for example. It does not go above 1.118 during load though.


sorry this doesnt make sense.


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with the EVGA SC AX2.0 980ti ?
> found one for the same price as the Gigabyte G1....but I heard the gigabytes were the best overclockers.


I have that card and it's great. I'd purchase that one based on EVGAs ease of RMA alone. Gigabyte is a huge... HUGE pain in the butt to deal with. I know people who didn't actual receive a working card back from RMA for almost a year after they first started the process. They kept sending back cards that didn't work correctly. Then they would take two weeks to email him back and open up a new RMA. I actually saw a similar thread on Reddit recently.

If you are going to be benching and need the absolute most performance you can get then I would say you might go with the G1 because it clocks a little better (usually). If you are a gamer who does occasional benching for fun then I would definitely go with the EVGA. Mine is one of the cards with the hynix chips. I got it mid 2015. OC'd at 1550/7200.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Is there anything wrong with the EVGA SC AX2.0 980ti ?
> found one for the same price as the Gigabyte G1....but I heard the gigabytes were the best overclockers.


well i have G1 gaming card which overclocks at 1547Mhz coreclock and 4200Mhz mem @ 1.19V, my temps are like 78C when i ran 3dmark and played witcher 3 for hours but its summer in my country although air conditioning is on all the time but still, i think the G1 gaming card has great OC potential but i use it on stock settings mostly because i have a 1080p screen which is nothing for a 980Ti to run on all settings maxed ....but next goal is to get a skylake system


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Evga card ... BUT especially if your sticking with air-cooling, there is no comparison up against the G1, at any price difference much less if they are the same price! Their cooling, power phase delivery etc are all superior! With the possible exception of the Ln2 class cards, but I don't think that is of interest here?
> 
> I had been a fairly loyal Evga guy since my 1st custom build with an Evga Ti4200 appx 14 years ago, when I decided to jump ship and purchased a Gigabyte G1 980Ti almost exactly a year ago. No regrets at all, except maybe if I ever have to deal with customer service, as Evga was excellent in that department, and I have no experience w/RMA's and Gigabyte, maybe that says a lot right there? As far as being the better overclocker, that really still depends on the silicon lottery. But I can tell you last summer when the 980Ti's were all the rage, the G1's were consistently clocking between 1500-1600MHz generally outperforming all the rest in every category!


The only reason I'm leaning towards the G1 is because I've used Gigabyte before and have only good things to say about it. So I guess that 1-0 for G1. thanks for the exp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I have that card and it's great. I'd purchase that one based on EVGAs ease of RMA alone. Gigabyte is a huge... HUGE pain in the butt to deal with. I know people who didn't actual receive a working card back from RMA for almost a year after they first started the process. They kept sending back cards that didn't work correctly. Then they would take two weeks to email him back and open up a new RMA. I actually saw a similar thread on Reddit recently.
> 
> If you are going to be benching and need the absolute most performance you can get then I would say you might go with the G1 because it clocks a little better (usually). If you are a gamer who does occasional benching for fun then I would definitely go with the EVGA. Mine is one of the cards with the hynix chips. I got it mid 2015. OC'd at 1550/7200.


Is there anyway to tell which cards come with hynix mems?
I rarely bench, only getting it to game, and maybe SLI some time in the future when I get a bigger case, I've never been one to jump on new tech as soon as release, so kind of the reason I'd rather go with 980ti than 1070. (well..especially at the current price gouging)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> well i have G1 gaming card which overclocks at 1547Mhz coreclock and 4200Mhz mem @ 1.19V, my temps are like 78C when i ran 3dmark and played witcher 3 for hours but its summer in my country although air conditioning is on all the time but still, i think the G1 gaming card has great OC potential but i use it on stock settings mostly because i have a 1080p screen which is nothing for a 980Ti to run on all settings maxed ....but next goal is to get a skylake system


I'd assume the 980ti was overkill for 1080p. I have a Qnix 1440p so going to be gaming at 1440p only. from what I saw, the 980ti is really good at 1440p.

so thats 2-1 G1? alrighty.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Hey guys, thinking about a 980 ti while their cheap.
> 
> Is there anything wrong with the:
> EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 06G-P4-1996-KR 6GB HYBRID
> 
> Everywhere I look, this one is amongst the cheaper priced 980 ti, seems a bit odd for an AIO to be cheaper than air cooled cards.
> Is there some QC issue? leaks? poor pipes?
> I've only read one negative on Newegg about leakage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> So I guess the non-ref cards have better oc capabilities?
> I looked at the comparison thread and couldnt find out if there was a list of 980 ti cards using non-ref.
> 
> 
> 
> Still comes down to luck of the draw, but custom pcb cards can have their benefits.
> 
> The Gigabyte G1 Gaming cards seem to be a good card atm, from what I've seen posted by several of those who own them.
> 
> Here's a listing in Canada for that card:
> 
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125787
> 
> Edit:
> 
> There are other versions of the G1 Gaming Extreme OC Editions listed there as well:
> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007708%2050001314%20600565061&Manufactory=1314
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Nothing wrong with the Evga card ... BUT especially if your sticking with air-cooling, there is no comparison up against the G1, at any price difference much less if they are the same price! Their cooling, power phase delivery etc are all superior! With the possible exception of the Ln2 class cards, but I don't think that is of interest here?
> 
> I had been a fairly loyal Evga guy since my 1st custom build with an Evga Ti4200 appx 14 years ago, when I decided to jump ship and purchased a Gigabyte G1 980Ti almost exactly a year ago. No regrets at all, except maybe if I ever have to deal with customer service, as Evga was excellent in that department, and I have no experience w/RMA's and Gigabyte, maybe that says a lot right there? As far as being the better overclocker, that really still depends on the silicon lottery. But I can tell you last summer when the 980Ti's were all the rage, the G1's were consistently clocking between 1500-1600MHz generally outperforming all the rest in every category!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only reason I'm leaning towards the G1 is because I've used Gigabyte before and have only good things to say about it. So I guess that 1-0 for G1. thanks for the exp
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> I have that card and it's great. I'd purchase that one based on EVGAs ease of RMA alone. Gigabyte is a huge... HUGE pain in the butt to deal with. I know people who didn't actual receive a working card back from RMA for almost a year after they first started the process. They kept sending back cards that didn't work correctly. Then they would take two weeks to email him back and open up a new RMA. I actually saw a similar thread on Reddit recently.
> 
> If you are going to be benching and need the absolute most performance you can get then I would say you might go with the G1 because it clocks a little better (usually). If you are a gamer who does occasional benching for fun then I would definitely go with the EVGA. Mine is one of the cards with the hynix chips. I got it mid 2015. OC'd at 1550/7200.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is there anyway to tell which cards come with hynix mems?
> I rarely bench, only getting it to game, and maybe SLI some time in the future when I get a bigger case, I've never been one to jump on new tech as soon as release, so kind of the reason I'd rather go with 980ti than 1070. (well..especially at the current price gouging)
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> well i have G1 gaming card which overclocks at 1547Mhz coreclock and 4200Mhz mem @ 1.19V, my temps are like 78C when i ran 3dmark and played witcher 3 for hours but its summer in my country although air conditioning is on all the time but still, i think the G1 gaming card has great OC potential but i use it on stock settings mostly because i have a 1080p screen which is nothing for a 980Ti to run on all settings maxed ....but next goal is to get a skylake system
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd assume the 980ti was overkill for 1080p. I have a Qnix 1440p so going to be gaming at 1440p only. from what I saw, the 980ti is really good at 1440p.
> 
> so thats 2-1 G1? alrighty.
Click to expand...

At least, lol.


----------



## pc-illiterate

when are the 4k ips gaming monitors coming?
this acer looks awesome but i want higher than 60hz ips. tn panels have advanced but they still dont look as good as an ips...

*EDIT* - and im talking affordable. a $1300 acer monitor doesnt wow like another $1300 hardware upgrade would.


----------



## Derpinheimer

4k at higher than 60hz is years from happening IMO.


----------



## shalafi

I've been following the 1080 launch looking at benchies and leaning towards swapping my G1 980Ti for some hybrid 1080 .. but the SeaHawk is basically a reference board and the GB Waterforce and EVGA Hybrid will be north of 900€ with dubious availability. And then I noticed the EVGA 980Ti Hybrid is down to 529€ here







tried putting up my G1 for sale at 450€ and it was gone in an hour







I wonder what the IGPU can handle in the meantime .. Stardew Valley?


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> You absolutely should change that rear intake to exhaust. I know you said you have an h80 on it cooling your cpu but honestly you'll lose maybe a couple degrees on the cpu but I think you'll be better off overall if that rear were exhaust.


You see at first i set it up as exaust, but had much worst temps on the cpu and gpu as well, when i setup it as intake 6-7 degrees dropped from my gpu, i was like lol? But fhe thing is that this way works really nice and it's the right way to setup liquid cooler. Well maybe for someone readings are not very well, i guess it depend on the case and positions, but it's not A thing to pass if you have high temps or just want to try something different. For me it worked the best.


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

I have top and rear as exhaust. I have 270cfm exhaust and 250cfm intake. got a slight negative airflow but get nice temps with my NZXT H440. My Asus DCU3 GTX 980 Ti Strix is running at 1500mhz Core and 7600mhz memory @1.212v. Never hitting more than 65c @ 75% fan speed or 3000rpm.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Derpinheimer*
> 
> 4k at higher than 60hz is years from happening IMO.


But this is when you really need to gpu upgrade... until then i can chill and enjoy myself







Soon i go to the sea for my vacation from work


----------



## n64ADL

thinking about skipping the gx 1070 and 1080, then keeping my msi 980 ti and possibly watercool it. any recommendations on products. I don't have a liquid cooling system but its expensive just to buy one waterblock and an ek 360 predator. if i were to overclock it on air how high should i set it to?


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n64ADL*
> 
> thinking about skipping the gx 1070 and 1080, then keeping my msi 980 ti and possibly watercool it. any recommendations on products. I don't have a liquid cooling system but its expensive just to buy one waterblock and an ek 360 predator. if i were to overclock it on air how high should i set it to?


i am running relaxed oc 24/7 on 1455Mhz core and 1900 Mhz memory on 1.24v G1 modded bios, no perf caps, i can oc more but not really needed.


----------



## n64ADL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> i am running relaxed oc 24/7 on 1455Mhz core and 1900 Mhz memory on 1.24v G1 modded bios, no perf caps, i can oc more but not really needed.


is there a way i can get these modded bios, do i have to liquid cool to get them, also whats a good guide to change your bios. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## dengudomlige

Edit: Wrong thread.


----------



## Zaor

Just placed an order for a used 980ti...damn finger.Hopefully the previous owner is not one of the good lads here and the card overclocked to the gills.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *n64ADL*
> 
> is there a way i can get these modded bios, do i have to liquid cool to get them, also whats a good guide to change your bios. any help would be greatly appreciated.


Depends what is your card, is it Gigabyte? If yes check this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-10xx-g1-gaming-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## Penryn

I havent put any modded bios on my G1 but it's been running excellent.


----------



## MrMD

Hi looking for a little advice,i got an EVGA ftw arriving tomoz and im gonna WC it,just need to know what size of heat-sinks i need for the VRM section? I seen 8x8 and 15x15 seem the most popular sizes but not sure what ones i need.My current card has heatsinked VRMS so i didnt have to faff about with this stuff before









heres a pic of the pcb.,for some reason i cant embed it :/

https://benchlife.info/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/evga-geforce-gtx-980-ti-sc_7-1024x576.jpg

Cheers for any help


----------



## kdgamer

Hi guys, if I wanted to flash the Strix OC bios onto a Strix non OC card, should I opt for bios version 84.00.4B.00.03 (newer) or 84.00.36.00.2B (older). Will it matter which I go for? Does any one know what changes were made from the older to the newer?

BIOS DOWNLOADS

I'm assuming that provided my card can handle the OC speeds then as these cards look identical, there shouldn't be any issues with the above flashing? I would be interested in hearing from any one that has already done this.

Thanks!


----------



## DarX098

Hi,

can i find some wb for the Zotac 980ti Amp Omega? it's reference pcb?


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I havent put any modded bios on my G1 but it's been running excellent.


It run excellent except for the fact that it throttle down from voltage and temps starting on 65 degree (which is super dumb imo), which is kinda 3-4 fps or even more on 4k heavy games, specialy when the card require more voltage and power







There is no perf caps
Ps. Forgot to mention that stupid boost on stock bios which boost Mhz in game so your clock get different from what is shown on gpu-z.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

hi guys, i do not know how to put my question. Recently someone told me that nvidia somehow rigs its drivers for old gpus that they would perform less than before so people would upgrade, he also said a 780Ti which used to beat a 290x now even a 290 beats it .... please tell me this is not true ? i am seriously now considering to upgrade to a 1070 :'(


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> hi guys, i do not know how to put my question. Recently someone told me that nvidia somehow rigs its drivers for old gpus that they would perform less than before so people would upgrade, he also said a 780Ti which used to beat a 290x now even a 290 beats it .... please tell me this is not true ? i am seriously now considering to upgrade to a 1070 :'(


.
Listen. Performance enhancement drivers for each series of cards are done after about 6 months of their release. If you're using a newer driver than one that was released later than fall of last year, it should only be because you need it for a specific fix, or a specific game. I'm still using 353.62, and it was released in July. As drivers come out for the new generation of cards, the last generation falls off the radar. They're still "supported", but they're not really looking for the tweaks to make them work better any more. Find yourself a good driver, and stick with it...unless you have some odd problem that one of the new drivers fixes.

AMD's cards are performing better, because AMD is still releasing performance improvement drivers for the 2xx series, and they're just NOW catching up to where they should have been 6 months after they release.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> hi guys, i do not know how to put my question. Recently someone told me that nvidia somehow rigs its drivers for old gpus that they would perform less than before so people would upgrade, he also said a 780Ti which used to beat a 290x now even a 290 beats it .... please tell me this is not true ? i am seriously now considering to upgrade to a 1070 :'(


your friend is misinformed.

as i typed that i saw Vellinious replied and completely agree with his last:
Quote:


> AMD's cards are performing better, because AMD is still releasing performance improvement drivers for the 2xx series, and they're just NOW catching up to where they should have been 6 months after they release.


since the AMDs 2xx series (really since the 7xxx series) nvidia has released maxwell and now pascel where as AMD is still on GCN (though with some tweeks) if you look at a few reviews sites that just don't use older benchmarks for kepler cards, like techpowerup, you'll see that kepler still gets some performance increases.

one theory is nvidia releases cards with very good drivers to start so there isn't much "left in the tank" for further optimizations.

the opposite is nvida gimps performance on older cards to get people to upgrade, as your friends states.

i believe it is more the first one than the second.

btw, the 780ti wasn't "that far ahead" of the 290x on release; the 290(x) did make up some ground at 4k resolution even then.


----------



## mus1mus

AMD simply has better post-release driver support.

780TI can still beat R9 290Xs when properly set-up, on games that are optimised for them (less compute requirements) etc.

I recently pumped a 780 to its knees on water. Pretty good! 1500 for a 780 is pretty fun! Can't hold a stick with a 290 though.

The truth with nVidia is, using a current driver released for the current flagship will hurt the older card's performance. Use the one optimised for them and you'll be fine.









It just sucks that some support are being drooped on the new drivers for the older cards. i.e. SLI support for 700 series cards.


----------



## vasyltheonly

If anyone makes the jump up to the 10 series and has a strix block, pm me and I might be interested in buying one.


----------



## HyeVltg3

So just bought a EVGA 980ti, just got shipped.
SC+ with BP
06G-P4-3994-KR

Can anyone just ball park the OC I can expect?
Also, If I were to SLI, is it better with an exact copy, Gigabyte G1 or an another EVGA 980ti SKU...theres so many.
I've only ever SLI'd exact models before. (2x gtx 670)

Also, if I OC, will it oc both cards or do I need to do one at a time?! never OC'd sli before either.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> So just bought a EVGA 980ti, just got shipped.
> SC+ with BP
> 06G-P4-3994-KR
> 
> Can anyone just ball park the OC I can expect?
> Also, If I were to SLI, is it better with an exact copy, Gigabyte G1 or an another EVGA 980ti SKU...theres so many.
> I've only ever SLI'd exact models before. (2x gtx 670)
> 
> Also, if I OC, will it oc both cards or do I need to do one at a time?! never OC'd sli before either.


You can expect anywhere between 1450-1500. A poor overclocker will yield lower results while a good clocker obviously will yield better results. You can run different cards no problem however when running sli you are limited by the weakest card. If one only clocks to 1400 then both will be limited to 1400. When you overclock you go through the same method except you select a button that links the cards together forcing the same clock on both cards. The biggest factor when going sli is keeping the top card cool. Sli typically will leave the gap between the bottom and top card pretty small starving the top card of air. You need to put the higher ASIC card on top and hope it has the larger better cooling system also. It can be done certainly as many people including myself did it but when searching for that second card it's very important to consider how you plan to cool it.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You can expect anywhere between 1450-1500. A poor overclocker will yield lower results while a good clocker obviously will yield better results. You can run different cards no problem however when running sli you are limited by the weakest card. If one only clocks to 1400 then both will be limited to 1400. When you overclock you go through the same method except you select a button that links the cards together forcing the same clock on both cards. The biggest factor when going sli is keeping the top card cool. Sli typically will leave the gap between the bottom and top card pretty small starving the top card of air. You need to put the higher ASIC card on top and hope it has the larger better cooling system also. It can be done certainly as many people including myself did it but when searching for that second card it's very important to consider how you plan to cool it.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


My only option is air. I dont have a case big enough to go water.
But I do have a 120mm fan mounted right where the 2-way card setup's gap should be (had it for when I had 390 CF) so hopefully these cards dont get as hot as AMD 390s ^_^

My only issue is finding the same card, here in Canada they're still at their pre-10 series prices. so people on ebay are still asking very high. just grabbed the above one for $550 ($426.20USD) and finding another to match is impossible. as the rest are asking $700-800 (543-620usd), and if I were to grab one from a US listing, I'd pay about $55usd at my door or more.

I'll be happy with a 1400-1500, is that the avg OC or like the "Highest", would rather an avg as I'm aiming for 24/7 use. (I mean my pc is always on) would not like to always keep changing clocks just to play at 5fps more.
thats why I asked if mixing different cards was fine, seems its the same principle as AMD's, just have to use a SLI bridge like before (670)

Should I bother with the fancy bridges?! or the ribbon is fine for 1440p and 4K when I go up that high(~2017), been out of the Nvidia loop since 2012.

thanks for the answers.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You can expect anywhere between 1450-1500. A poor overclocker will yield lower results while a good clocker obviously will yield better results. You can run different cards no problem however when running sli you are limited by the weakest card. If one only clocks to 1400 then both will be limited to 1400. When you overclock you go through the same method except you select a button that links the cards together forcing the same clock on both cards. The biggest factor when going sli is keeping the top card cool. Sli typically will leave the gap between the bottom and top card pretty small starving the top card of air. You need to put the higher ASIC card on top and hope it has the larger better cooling system also. It can be done certainly as many people including myself did it but when searching for that second card it's very important to consider how you plan to cool it.
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> My only option is air. I dont have a case big enough to go water.
> But I do have a 120mm fan mounted right where the 2-way card setup's gap should be (had it for when I had 390 CF) so hopefully these cards dont get as hot as AMD 390s ^_^
> 
> My only issue is finding the same card, here in Canada they're still at their pre-10 series prices. so people on ebay are still asking very high. just grabbed the above one for $550 ($426.20USD) and finding another to match is impossible. as the rest are asking $700-800 (543-620usd), and if I were to grab one from a US listing, I'd pay about $55usd at my door or more.
> 
> I'll be happy with a 1400-1500, is that the avg OC or like the "Highest", would rather an avg as I'm aiming for 24/7 use. (I mean my pc is always on) would not like to always keep changing clocks just to play at 5fps more.
> thats why I asked if mixing different cards was fine, seems its the same principle as AMD's, just have to use a SLI bridge like before (670)
> 
> Should I bother with the fancy bridges?! or the ribbon is fine for 1440p and 4K when I go up that high(~2017), been out of the Nvidia loop since 2012.
> 
> thanks for the answers.
Click to expand...

1400-1500 is the average. Max depending on the card can reach as high as 1550 plus some even reaching as high as 1600 tho not many. Even with the fan there it will be hard to cool the top card. You may end up seeing some slight downclocking of the card due to temperatures but shouldn't decrease frames too much. In your case just buy what you find a great deal on don't worry about it being the same exact card. I typically buy two identical cards but hats mostly for ascetics. If your motherboard came with a bridge that will be just fine no need for a fancy led bridge or the HB bridge.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## HyeVltg3

!?
Mobo comes with the bridge?! not the GPU?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> My only option is air. I dont have a case big enough to go water.
> But I do have a 120mm fan mounted right where the 2-way card setup's gap should be (had it for when I had 390 CF) so hopefully these cards dont get as hot as AMD 390s ^_^
> 
> My only issue is finding the same card, here in Canada they're still at their pre-10 series prices. so people on ebay are still asking very high. just grabbed the above one for $550 ($426.20USD) and finding another to match is impossible. as the rest are asking $700-800 (543-620usd), and if I were to grab one from a US listing, I'd pay about $55usd at my door or more.
> 
> I'll be happy with a 1400-1500, is that the avg OC or like the "Highest", would rather an avg as I'm aiming for 24/7 use. (I mean my pc is always on) would not like to always keep changing clocks just to play at 5fps more.
> thats why I asked if mixing different cards was fine, seems its the same principle as AMD's, just have to use a SLI bridge like before (670)
> 
> Should I bother with the fancy bridges?! or the ribbon is fine for 1440p and 4K when I go up that high(~2017), been out of the Nvidia loop since 2012.
> 
> thanks for the answers.


its reasonable to expect 1450 +/-
less than 1400, you got unlucky
more than 1500, you got lucky


----------



## wsarahan

Guys take a look at this

I sold my 980Ti HOF GOC LN2 SLI to a guy here after my 1080 SLi purchase

The cadrs was working like a charm, i was playing half an hour before giving the cards to the new owner

Well after 2 days he sent me a message, that one card was damaged, he damaged the card and he sent me a picture about what happened, take a look:



What he could be done to make this to one card? The other is still working, maybe his PSU ou Mobo did this? I`m tryiung to help him with the rma, but if they say that the card was damaged fon an usage error he will need to pay the repair

Thanks


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wsarahan*
> 
> Guys take a look at this
> 
> I sold my 980Ti HOF GOC LN2 SLI to a guy here after my 1080 SLi purchase
> 
> The cadrs was working like a charm, i was playing half an hour before giving the cards to the new owner
> 
> Well after 2 days he sent me a message, that one card was damaged, he damaged the card and he sent me a picture about what happened, take a look:
> 
> 
> 
> What he could be done to make this to one card? The other is still working, maybe his PSU ou Mobo did this? I`m tryiung to help him with the rma, but if they say that the card was damaged fon an usage error he will need to pay the repair
> 
> Thanks


That might pass RMA but honestly looks to me as if someone put too many volts through the board. Others might see it differently though.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> !?
> Mobo comes with the bridge?! not the GPU?


No most GPUs don't come with bridges. Actually I'm not sure if any do...my Maximus hero came with the one I am using now. If you don't have one don't worry just buy a cheap bridge and it will do the job.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## kdgamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdgamer*
> 
> Hi guys, if I wanted to flash the Strix OC bios onto a Strix non OC card, should I opt for bios version 84.00.4B.00.03 (newer) or 84.00.36.00.2B (older). Will it matter which I go for? Does any one know what changes were made from the older to the newer?
> 
> BIOS DOWNLOADS
> 
> I'm assuming that provided my card can handle the OC speeds then as these cards look identical, there shouldn't be any issues with the above flashing? I would be interested in hearing from any one that has already done this.
> 
> Thanks!


So I went ahead and flashed 84.00.4B.00.03 (Strix OC) onto my card that had 84.00.4B.00.04 (Strix non OC) and it's working perfectly so now I have a Strix OC. =]


----------



## OverSightX

Check this story out - I received my 1080 FE Thursday finally after i sold my 980ti hydrocopper to a friend. Said friend also bought a FTW 980ti at Frys and had gone SLI. I was out of town for this last week just getting back in Friday when my friend asked if I would trade my 1080 for his now SLI 980tis because he was having driver issues and didn't want to upgrade his 750 psu. Yes one is watercooled and the other is waiting for a new block. I took the deal without even opening the 1080 so i just installed the SLI 980ti back into my rig. Like i said.. one under water the other isn't. I made the deal mostly to liking the challenge and haven't run dual cards since my 290x's.

So my question: What's the best SLI driver out for the 980 ti's? Luckily the FTW boosts to the 1353 core like the hydro does.

Here's a pic:


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> .
> Listen. Performance enhancement drivers for each series of cards are done after about 6 months of their release. If you're using a newer driver than one that was released later than fall of last year, it should only be because you need it for a specific fix, or a specific game. I'm still using 353.62, and it was released in July. As drivers come out for the new generation of cards, the last generation falls off the radar. They're still "supported", but they're not really looking for the tweaks to make them work better any more. Find yourself a good driver, and stick with it...unless you have some odd problem that one of the new drivers fixes.
> 
> AMD's cards are performing better, because AMD is still releasing performance improvement drivers for the 2xx series, and they're just NOW catching up to where they should have been 6 months after they release.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> your friend is misinformed.
> 
> as i typed that i saw Vellinious replied and completely agree with his last:
> since the AMDs 2xx series (really since the 7xxx series) nvidia has released maxwell and now pascel where as AMD is still on GCN (though with some tweeks) if you look at a few reviews sites that just don't use older benchmarks for kepler cards, like techpowerup, you'll see that kepler still gets some performance increases.
> 
> one theory is nvidia releases cards with very good drivers to start so there isn't much "left in the tank" for further optimizations.
> 
> the opposite is nvida gimps performance on older cards to get people to upgrade, as your friends states.
> 
> i believe it is more the first one than the second.
> 
> btw, the 780ti wasn't "that far ahead" of the 290x on release; the 290(x) did make up some ground at 4k resolution even then.


Ok thanks for your advice, but i am desperately waiting for the nvidia ansel drivers, then i will stop updating my drivers :'( which i enjoyed doing a lot.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> You can expect anywhere between 1450-1500. A poor overclocker will yield lower results while a good clocker obviously will yield better results. *You can run different cards no problem however when running sli you are limited by the weakest card. If one only clocks to 1400 then both will be limited to 1400.* When you overclock you go through the same method except you select a button that links the cards together forcing the same clock on both cards. The biggest factor when going sli is keeping the top card cool. *Sli typically will leave the gap between the bottom and top card pretty small starving the top card of air. You need to put the higher ASIC card on top and hope it has the larger better cooling system also.* It can be done certainly as many people including myself did it but when searching for that second card it's very important to consider how you plan to cool it.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Sheet balls.

You can run cards in SLI with different clocks. The reason why you need them syched is due to performance scaling in asynch mode.

You can clock one card at 1500/2000 and the other to 1400/2000 for example, but the extra 100 MHz on one card will not net you much gain compared to a synched 1400/2000.

What you should remember is to always synch the memory clocks. You will have more issues in SLI with different Memory clocks than Core clocks.

Also, by your SLi spacing logic, both cards will be starved. The bottom card wil also sit just a few cms from the PSU or the bottom panel of the case in SLI. It,s not the spacing but rather the air temperature the top card receives is already affected by the bottom card's temperature.

The bottom card will get it's surrounding area warmed up. That's the air the top card will suck in. It can be up to 10C higher than your ambient temp. Thus important to have a fan pointed directly on to the space between cards. To supply the cards some fresh air other than letting convection play it's game.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

I am curious does anyone experience something like that on 980 ti gigabyte and know what it is exactly.
For me it looks like some artifacts when looking on the ground, but when i lift my view to the center, they disappear.


Ps. i reset the pc and the artifacts are gone from the same place i took the ss


----------



## RavageTheEarth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> I am curious does anyone experience something like that on 980 ti gigabyte and know what it is exactly.
> For me it looks like some artifacts when looking on the ground, but when i lift my view to the center, they disappear.
> 
> 
> Ps. i reset the pc and the artifacts are gone from the same place i took the ss


Could be a memory clock instability. If overclocked try lowering it a little bit and see what happens.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RavageTheEarth*
> 
> Could be a memory clock instability. If overclocked try lowering it a little bit and see what happens.


The thing is that it showed up after several hours of playing and after i reset the pc it was gone, memory is on 1953Mhz, +400 on MSI AB
My pc didn't crash / freeze, just started to displaying them, so i removed the overclock entirely, but nothing happened until i reset the pc.


----------



## looniam

so for giggles:



puts a huge load on the gpu and my "not so great card" had the driver reset so i lower the clock from [email protected] to 1405







.

i miss my classy that was stolen w/rest of the rig - that thing did 1500 all day long.


----------



## boldenc

There is offer on Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP Omega for $399 on NewEgg
Do you guys recommended this card? I am concerning about this very big cooler that may damage the motherboard? also I read there is some problem with the fans that it randomly keep on/off it self. Did Zotac fix that with a bios?


----------



## OverSightX

_I'll throw this here as well just in case some of you don't read all posts._

Hi All, First time in a while going with a dual card config and the first on the green side since the GTX 260.

Both do 1354/1753 when in SLI which is under their individual high OC. I have yet to push either past their out of the box OC. Once I enable SLI and run a 3D app such as BF4, FO4, Firestrike, etc.... Screens go black (no signal) and pc freezes warranting a manual reboot. Running each individually makes me believe it isn't a hardware issue because they both work phenomenal by itself. Together is another story.

Current Specs:

Asus RIVE
3930k [email protected]
EVGA 980 ti Hydro Copper
EVGA 980 ti FTW
Corsair AX1200i
Current Driver: 365.19 , but have tried many others

Here is a Firestrike run i was actually able to run: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8991613

Any help is welcomed.


----------



## mus1mus

First up, make sure memory runs at the same clocks.

2. When Overclocking, go easy on the memory and just slowly raising the Core before that happens.

3. You might need to disable boost and make sure both cards run at same clocks. It'd be wise to enable hardware monitoring while testing so you know where things are during a certain test.


----------



## OverSightX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> First up, make sure memory runs at the same clocks.
> 
> 2. When Overclocking, go easy on the memory and just slowly raising the Core before that happens.
> 
> 3. You might need to disable boost and make sure both cards run at same clocks. It'd be wise to enable hardware monitoring while testing so you know where things are during a certain test.


Haven't tried disabling the boost. I'll try that. Thanks


----------



## HyeVltg3

EVGA 980ti should arrive tomorrow. =D excited.

I'm moving from AMD to NV.

Q:

On AMD's Catalyst software you can use multi-monitor setups of different sizes. I dont know if I heard wrong or the feature was removed.
but
Can you setup multi-monitor (not surround) using different res monitors on Nvidia's software? (I remember having to use nView back on my GTX 670)
Going to be retiring my 1080p monitors and because I'm not super rich, I have a 1440p and a 4K, beside each other, on AMD I had the 4k as my secondary and 1440p as my main gaming (4K has 35.5ms input lag)

Does NV allow you to have different res monitor beside each other (can move windows from one to the other) or will it lock things down to the res of the lowest?
only asking because of what I heard ages ago, that NV's multi-monitor requires same res across.
I've never liked Eyefinity or "Surround" always have multimonitor but game on only one and productivity with 2-3(tv)


----------



## mus1mus

YES IIRC.


----------



## PureAngus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> EVGA 980ti should arrive tomorrow. =D excited.
> 
> I'm moving from AMD to NV.
> 
> Q:
> 
> On AMD's Catalyst software you can use multi-monitor setups of different sizes. I dont know if I heard wrong or the feature was removed.
> but
> Can you setup multi-monitor (not surround) using different res monitors on Nvidia's software? (I remember having to use nView back on my GTX 670)
> Going to be retiring my 1080p monitors and because I'm not super rich, I have a 1440p and a 4K, beside each other, on AMD I had the 4k as my secondary and 1440p as my main gaming (4K has 35.5ms input lag)
> 
> Does NV allow you to have different res monitor beside each other (can move windows from one to the other) or will it lock things down to the res of the lowest?
> only asking because of what I heard ages ago, that NV's multi-monitor requires same res across.
> I've never liked Eyefinity or "Surround" always have multimonitor but game on only one and productivity with 2-3(tv)


I use the exact setup you described. My 4k sits to the side as a secondary and 1440 is the main screen. You can have them both running at different resolutions/refresh rates for normal usage but if you want to switch to surround they need to be set for matching hz/res. To just have two independent screens you shouldn't have to set up a thing


----------



## Benny89

499 USD offers in my country. I was planning to wait with my current 980Ti for 1080Ti but prices are so tempting and there are still months to 1080Ti.

I am more and more eager to buy one and go SLI....


----------



## GoLDii3

Sooo i've got a used 980 ti g1 at a good price.

How on the edge i am with a Seasonic S12II 520W? It has 480W on the 12V.

I think i will be just fine,ref. 980 ti draws 250W that's like my 280X wich i used to overclock to 1.30V 1150 MHz and never had a problem,just want a second opinion.

Do i have to toy with bios or similar? All i want is to keep the VGA power consumption <300W with a boost of 1400 MHz rock solid is that possible? I don't even need that much power tbh my main monitor is still 1080p i plan to run DSR though. And some occasional gaming on my 4K TV.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Sooo i've got a used 980 ti g1 at a good price.
> 
> How on the edge i am with a Seasonic S12II 520W? It has 480W on the 12V.
> 
> I think i will be just fine,ref. 980 ti draws 250W that's like my 280X wich i used to overclock to 1.30V 1150 MHz and never had a problem,just want a second opinion.
> 
> Do i have to toy with bios or similar? All i want is to keep the VGA power consumption <300W with a boost of 1400 MHz rock solid is that possible? I don't even need that much power tbh my main monitor is still 1080p i plan to run DSR though. And some occasional gaming on my 4K TV.


you're perfectly fine.

i ran BOTH prime95 and kombuster for peak 565 watts at the wall and using 89% efficiency of my PSU (got that from reviews) would be ~503 watts.

just prime was 184 @wall (163 watts @ 88%) and just kombuster was 477 watts @ wall (~430 watts @ 90%).

gaming was around 325 watts but forgot which game(s). sorry









CPU - i7-2600K 4.6Ghz @1.3v
GPU 980TI 1430Mhz @1.25v ( i believe i set the power target to ~390 watts then but not sure - this was awhile ago and didn't note that)


----------



## GoLDii3

I don't want to overclock if i don't have to. I've looked at a lot of reviews and reference 980 ti is like 250W under load,is there anything im not aware of?

Are those cards severely power limited or something that you need minumum 700W with a custom bios?


----------



## ALiShaikh

I have a PNY 980 TI reference. Is 1400Mhz at 86 degrees load acceptable? Or should I tone it down.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I don't want to overclock if i don't have to. I've looked at a lot of reviews and reference 980 ti is like 250W under load,is there anything im not aware of?
> 
> Are those cards severely power limited or something that you need minumum 700W with a custom bios?


*NO.*

extract your bios via gpu-z and open it in MBT:

(mind you this is stock reference)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







those 12 entries are the power limits (first 3 pci-e slot, 6 pin, 8 pin and TOTAL)

no matter how much voltage you use, the maximum (set in AB or PX) is *275 watts* it will throttle after that.. _you have complete control over how much the card uses_.


----------



## superkyle1721

If you actually hook up a kill-a-watt device you will see those numbers are drastically inflated.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you actually hook up a kill-a-watt device you will see those numbers are drastically inflated.


A 980ti and an i7 can easily pull 500 watts from the wall, and sometimes more, depending on how hard you're pushing the GPU / CPU overclocks and what you're doing...like benchmarking. I wouldn't go with anything less than a 650 for that setup, and most likely a 750...or more.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If you actually hook up a kill-a-watt device you will see those numbers are drastically inflated.
> 
> 
> 
> A 980ti and an i7 can easily pull 500 watts from the wall, and sometimes more, depending on how hard you're pushing the GPU / CPU overclocks and what you're doing...like benchmarking. I wouldn't go with anything less than a 650 for that setup, and most likely a 750...or more.
Click to expand...

From the wall sure but then multiply that by the efficiency of the unit and you have the power needed to supply the components correct? A 700W power supply that is rated at 80% efficient would draw 840W from the wall. For a single 980ti he is fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

As long as he's not overclocking, I'd say he's fine. If he's going to push the overclocks, I think it's likely he'll pop the overcurrent protection. I wouldn't take a chance with it, but....I overclock.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> As long as he's not overclocking, I'd say he's fine. If he's going to push the overclocks, I think it's likely he'll pop the overcurrent protection. I wouldn't take a chance with it, but....I overclock.


For a single 980TI on a 700W power supply? No way. I dont care how much you OC you will not come close to 700W demand from the power supply. From the wall sure but that doesnt matter.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For a single 980TI on a 700W power supply? No way. I dont care how much you OC you will not come close to 700W demand from the power supply. From the wall sure but that doesnt matter.


But the op has a 520w psu......unless i glanced over something.

However there is no reason he/she shouldnt be able to scrape together a little over 50$ for an evga 700w unit.


----------



## Horsemama1956

Can't imagine a 520 Watt PSU isn't enough for an i7 and 980 Ti. I ran a 4670K and GTX 770 on a 450 watt Antec no problem. Actual gaming power consumption was probably 300-350 or so.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> But the op has a 520w psu......unless i glanced over something.
> 
> However there is no reason he/she shouldnt be able to scrape together a little over 50$ for an evga 700w unit.


Yeah you're right. Even at 520W he still can show 624W from the wall which is less than what others have shown from their killawatt.

My original comment wasnt made to the OP however it was more to the guy that is getting rid of his 700W in exchange for a 1000W for single card use.


----------



## looniam

lol. i'm starting to feel we're in the PSU sub forum.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For a single 980TI on a 700W power supply? No way. I dont care how much you OC you will not come close to 700W demand from the power supply. From the wall sure but that doesnt matter.


My comment was in regards to the guy running a 520 watt PSU. I, myself, wouldn't risk it. That, in my opinion, just isn't enough. A 700 watt PSU for a single card should be fine, but....even then, with some really stout overclocks, it could push it.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For a single 980TI on a 700W power supply? No way. I dont care how much you OC you will not come close to 700W demand from the power supply. From the wall sure but that doesnt matter.


Sometimes my card crash because there is not enough power from my PSU 700 W
its only gold rated with the mod bios and nice 4k heavy game for hours it happens...
And the PSU starting making strange noise, i will change it for sure, cannot continue like that








1000 W Supernova Platium is perfect with 1 heavy modded card, so it will work with top efficiency









Ps. I would never go SLI so whatever card i throw at it it will be just perfect









Max Unleashed BIOS™
1x980Ti= 475W GPU / 700W Total PSU minimum STRONGLY recommended
2x980Ti= 950W GPU / 1200W Total PSU minimum STRONGLY recommended
Good night peeps


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Sometimes my card crash because there is not enough power from my PSU 700 W its only gold rated with the mod bios and nice 4k heavy game for hours it happens...


At what frequency are you running your 980 Ti?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> 1000 W Supernova Platium is perfect with 1 heavy modded card, so it will work with top efficiency


you need to *stop giving PSU advice.
*

thanks.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Speaking of PSUs

Corsair AX850

2x EVGA 980ti SC+

Do I have overclock headroom, or I shoulnt push it.

CPU is also stock. 32GB RAM set at rated 2400
4x HDD
2x SSD


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Speaking of PSUs
> 
> Corsair AX850
> 
> 2x EVGA 980ti SC+
> 
> Do I have overclock headroom, or I shoulnt push it.
> 
> CPU is also stock. 32GB RAM set at rated 2400
> 4x HDD
> 2x SSD


See now sli on an 850 really is pushing it. I ran for about a month on sli with 1.24V 1500+ OC on both and a 4.9Ghz clock on CPU at 1.424V. Never had any issues or crashes due to lack of power. This was a 850W g2. Loved that power supply but when running sli maxed out I did worry I was pushing it and ended up buying the PS I currently own which is way overkill but I planned to run tri sli GPUs in the future so figured might as well. Nvidea may have crushed my dreams with the no 3 or 4 way sli support but we will see how that plays out with the big dies.

IMO buy a used killawatt and see what you are pulling from the wall. Take your power supply's minimum efficiency value and figure out how much power you are using. Test it with everyday use. Sure if you run kombuster and prime95 simultaneously you will see the max you will pull but unless you plan to do the regularly run some firestrike then your favorite games and see. You will be close I think but it should just squeak by. This is all a guess though I'm not 100% sure as each setup will vary slightly.

Edit: That reminds me I really should get on selling my 850 haha. Its been sitting in the case for about a month waiting for me to quit being lazy.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> See now sli on an 850 really is pushing it. I ran for about a month on sli with 1.24V 1500+ OC on both and a 4.9Ghz clock on CPU at 1.424V. Never had any issues or crashes due to lack of power. This was a 850W g2. Loved that power supply but when running sli maxed out I did worry I was pushing it and ended up buying the PS I currently own which is way overkill but I planned to run tri sli GPUs in the future so figured might as well. Nvidea may have crushed my dreams with the no 3 or 4 way sli support but we will see how that plays out with the big dies.
> 
> IMO buy a used killawatt and see what you are pulling from the wall. Take your power supply's minimum efficiency value and figure out how much power you are using. Test it with everyday use. Sure if you run kombuster and prime95 simultaneously you will see the max you will pull but unless you plan to do the regularly run some firestrike then your favorite games and see. You will be close I think but it should just squeak by. This is all a guess though I'm not 100% sure as each setup will vary slightly.
> 
> Edit: That reminds me I really should get on selling my 850 haha. Its been sitting in the case for about a month waiting for me to quit being lazy.


Already have a power meter hooked up. after some gaming all I hit was 450w (1x 390, hit 469w, haha)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> See now sli on an 850 really is pushing it. I ran for about a month on sli with 1.24V 1500+ OC on both and a 4.9Ghz clock on CPU at 1.424V. Never had any issues or crashes due to lack of power. This was a 850W g2. Loved that power supply but when running sli maxed out I did worry I was pushing it and ended up buying the PS I currently own which is way overkill but I planned to run tri sli GPUs in the future so figured might as well. Nvidea may have crushed my dreams with the no 3 or 4 way sli support but we will see how that plays out with the big dies.
> 
> IMO buy a used killawatt and see what you are pulling from the wall. Take your power supply's minimum efficiency value and figure out how much power you are using. Test it with everyday use. Sure if you run kombuster and prime95 simultaneously you will see the max you will pull but unless you plan to do the regularly run some firestrike then your favorite games and see. You will be close I think but it should just squeak by. This is all a guess though I'm not 100% sure as each setup will vary slightly.
> 
> Edit: That reminds me I really should get on selling my 850 haha. Its been sitting in the case for about a month waiting for me to quit being lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Already have a power meter hooked up. after some gaming all I hit was 450w (1x 390, hit 469w, haha)
Click to expand...

Ha well in that case yeah up it all you want assuming 80% efficiency OC it as high as you can without seeing 1020W from the wall an you are good. Running it at 100% will shorten the life but should still last longer than the build will be relevant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

heres an old post i made in this thread with my kill a watt reading.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/11600#post_24986271



Spoiler: image of post for lazy people like me.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> heres an old post i made in this thread with my kill a watt reading.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/11600#post_24986271
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image of post for lazy people like me.


I believe I saw that you planned/bought the 6950k is that correct? I'm curious what kind of power draw you are pulling with that if you have it.

Edit: also for those curious about what a killawatt is you can buy one here. Useful for many different things including taking the guess work out of PSU purchases.

P3 International P4460 Kill A Watt EZ Electricity Usage Monitor https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000RGF29Q/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_OcCFxbY4H2CBP

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I believe I saw that you planned/bought the 6950k is that correct? I'm curious what kind of power draw you are pulling with that if you have it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nah havent bought one yet. Havent seen anything that really wowed me about it enough to spend all that money right away. Ill wait and see what future batches look like.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> heres an old post i made in this thread with my kill a watt reading.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/11600#post_24986271
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: image of post for lazy people like me.


have a +1 *(again)* this time for taking the time to find that. i gave up after 15 looking for a power reading.


----------



## Ithanul

I have never dare to check the watts my two pull. Especially when I had both crunching PrimeGrid in this year's Pentathlon. Only know, I manage to get my water loop temp to 50C.







Talk about a sauna near the legs.







Then again, I had them at 1506MHz. I could of taken them to 1545MHz, but it being hot and all down here in Alabama Summers currently.

I do know I need a bigger UPS, my current 1500VA/900Watt one can only handle my folder rig by itself. One time tried the main rig on it. Boy, did it hated that.


----------



## mus1mus

3 980Ti's at 1500/2000 fails to trip my 1250W X Seasonic.

I haven't tried 4.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I don't want to overclock if i don't have to. I've looked at a lot of reviews and reference 980 ti is like 250W under load,is there anything im not aware of?
> 
> Are those cards severely power limited or something that you need minumum 700W with a custom bios?


You're running an i5 and a 980ti, if you don't overclock, your 520w seasonic should be plenty. You even have some head room to overclock a bit if you care to.

I have a kill-a-watt on my system, these numbers are from running the 5820k @4.4 + 980ti @1467. I've got a gold rated ~90% efficient psu, so subtract 10%.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



powered off - 2w
sleep - 4.5w
idle - 90w
max during boot to os- about 200w
light workload - 125 to 140w
cpuz stress - 230w
aida cpu+cache - 260w
aida cache - 265w
aida cpu+fpu+cache - 282w
aida fpu+cache = 295
aida gpu = 365w
aida fpu+cache+gpu = 540w
occt - 330w
valley - 400w
realbench - 470w
farcry 4 - 465w
crysis 3 - 470w
folding (cpu+gpu) - 440w


----------



## NikolayNeykov

980 ti sli power draw with the modded bios:
http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2708159/
Some guys here remind me of my local pc stuff seller that always recommend me some low things for my gaming rig, i just told him to keep quiet, when i build my pc.


----------



## GoLDii3

Sooo here it is https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/m93zx

Anyone want to fill me on what does VRel imply?

Another question,do those card boost to the highest they can,or they boost only to the frequency stated by AIBs?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Sooo here it is https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/m93zx
> 
> Anyone want to fill me on what does VRel imply?
> 
> Another question,do those card boost to the highest they can,or they boost only to the frequency stated by AIBs?


VRel = reliability voltage

It's nothing to worry about. The only one you REALLY want to worry about when you see, is PWR.


----------



## looniam

VRel= you hit the boost limited (clock speed) based on voltage provided: bios/driver/settings in AB/PX
VOp= you hit the voltage limit: bios/driver/settings in AB/PX
PWR= you hit the power limit based on the bios/settings in AB/PX

nothing is "wrong" seeing any limits - you'll almost always see one or the other benchmarking on a stock bios. removing any of them w/boost requires a bios mod.

yeah, welcome to gpu boost.


----------



## y2kcamaross

I'm running a 6700k and 2 980tis, the most I've ever seen my kill-a-watt pull was 815, the 980ti's have modded bioses and are running at 1455 in SLI, my psu is 90% efficient at 80% load or higher, so that 815 at the wall is really only a little over 730 watts from the PSU


----------



## GoLDii3

Is this a ok score

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11392458


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Is this a ok score
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11392458


This is mine, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11392709, what you should be looking at is the "Graphics Score", 25219 is yours, versus mine at 25712. My card is at 1515MHz, either it's with margin of error, or yours is clocked lower. Either way, perfectly fine score.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> 980 ti sli power draw with the modded bios:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2708159/
> Some guys here remind me of my local pc stuff seller that always recommend me some low things for my gaming rig, i just told him to keep quiet, when i build my pc.


What the heck? 411w at idle? Does that include the power for 3 monitors?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> 980 ti sli power draw with the modded bios:
> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/2708159/
> Some guys here remind me of my local pc stuff seller that always recommend me some low things for my gaming rig, i just told him to keep quiet, when i build my pc.
> 
> 
> 
> What the heck? 411w at idle? Does that include the power for 3 monitors?
Click to expand...

Yes and the AC unit for the house also haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> What the heck? 411w at idle? Does that include the power for 3 monitors?


nope. that is probably accurate. i am sure that's from one of laithan's posts on the G1 thread. where they slap on some water blocks, crank up the voltage with power targets to near 500 watts _and throw out all the lower P-states._


----------



## johnd0e

Ill have to overclock my 5960x again and see what my system pulls with my two classies overclocked as well.


----------



## mcbaes72

Looks like I'll be a 980 Ti owner soon. Titan Black couldn't be repaired and ASUS sending Strix as replacement, should arrive next week. It took about a month from when ASUS received old GPU for repair to finally shipping a new graphics card. Not sure if that's normal wait time or not, seemed a little longer process than it should've been, but glad to receive a warranty replacement.

Being impatient, I bought a 1070 and plan on keeping it. Wondering other's opinions on what to do with extra graphics card:

1) Keep as a backup.
2) HTPC, replace 750 Ti with 980 Ti, turn into second gaming rig.
3) Sell Strix GPU... profit!

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Looks like I'll be a 980 Ti owner soon. Titan Black couldn't be repaired and ASUS sending Strix as replacement, should arrive next week. It took about a month from when ASUS received old GPU for repair to finally shipping a new graphics card. Not sure if that's normal wait time or not, seemed a little longer process than it should've been, but glad to receive a warranty replacement.
> 
> Being impatient, I bought a 1070 and plan on keeping it. Wondering other's opinions on what to do with extra graphics card:
> 
> 1) Keep as a backup.
> 2) HTPC, replace 750 Ti with 980 Ti, turn into second gaming rig.
> 3) Sell Strix GPU... profit!
> 
> Decisions, decisions...


Sell it and pick up another 1070 for sli


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Sell it and pick up another 1070 for sli


How are those 350$ Ti's doing¿?







I snatched one for 365 euro bucks


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> How are those 350$ Ti's doing¿?


They are doing great, I'm getting ~37% improvement in games and benchmarks OC to OC compared to my gtx 980s that I replaced, not bad for the $80ish out of pocket that it ended up costing me after dumping the 980s


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nope. that is probably accurate. i am sure that's from one of laithan's posts on the G1 thread. where they slap on some water blocks, crank up the voltage with power targets to near 500 watts _and throw out all the lower P-states._


That's the best bios to use, i love it, that's why the PSU should be better, but others claim there is no need.








I don't really care and i won't give anyone advice here anymore, since some guys are professors and they think their opinion is the most right. Good Luck


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> nope. that is probably accurate. i am sure that's from one of laithan's posts on the G1 thread. where they slap on some water blocks, crank up the voltage with power targets to near 500 watts _and throw out all the lower P-states._


I saw you can modify how much the connectors pull,that's scary. Is there any point modifying that?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I saw you can modify how much the connectors pull,that's scary. Is there any point modifying that?


Yeah...if you want to push the overclocks, absolutely. You'll need to.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Yeah...if you want to push the overclocks, absolutely. You'll need to.


What frequencies are we talking about?


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> That's the best bios to use, i love it, that's why the PSU should be better, but others claim there is no need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care and i won't give anyone advice here anymore, since some guys are professors and they think their opinion is the most right. Good Luck


wahhh, how dare someone have an opinion different than your own, apparently you think your opinion is "the most right", so that's pretty hypocritical


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> What frequencies are we talking about?


Depends on what's set in the stock bios of the GPU you have and how well your GPU overclocks. If it takes more voltage to reach 1500, you're going to use more power than someone that has a card that'll pull 1500 at lower voltages. It's all relative.....


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> That's the best bios to use, i love it, that's why the PSU should be better, but others claim there is no need.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really care and i won't give anyone advice here anymore, since some guys are professors and they think their opinion is the most right. Good Luck


ok that bios is the best for YOU for what YOU want to do with YOUR G1 card. so YOUR recommendations are well suited for THAT thread where they are others such as YOURSELF.

_however, not everyone does that_ so it is wrong to give advise to others that don't. if you can't understand that then please do as you say and don't give advise here.

E:
but it is sad to tell someone to go away. i hope you can see/understand what i am talking about instead.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> What frequencies are we talking about?


Here, my treat. Download Maxwell BIOS Tweaker: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2562/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker-v1-36

BACKUP. *BACKUP*. _BACKUP_. I said it three times, that means save three different copies on different places, e.g. USB, Cloud, External Drive, Paper (yes).

Do BIOS tweaks, save after tweaking. REMEMBER where you saved the modded BIOS (ideally you should place it on an easy place like C: or another root of a drive.

Do this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980


Spoiler: My power settings for 130% TDP i.e. 325W which doesn't throttle in most apps. I use 140% now, tweak the PCIe cable settings as needed to change final power allowance.







140% never throttles for me under real loads. I use that now, still need to update my picture. Also make sure to use *separate* PCIe cables when going over stock limits, don't use the Y-cable for both plugs unless you absolutely need to.


----------



## looniam

my! what a *big power table*!


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boldenc*
> 
> There is offer on Zotac GTX 980 Ti AMP Omega for $399 on NewEgg
> Do you guys recommended this card? also I read there is some problem with the fans that it randomly keep on/off it self. Did Zotac fix that with a bios?


Fan control is not fixed (but it's not so bad).

I am currently testing 2 of these (from warehouse deals Amazon Germany) and didn't find a new Omega BIOS. Tried latest extreme BIOS from techpowerup (didn't find any newer from Zotac) and also didn't change the fan problem. But I don't find the fan problem so bad. It affects the time when fans go from idle to busy and vice versa. At these times, the fans will go idle and spin up, go idle and spin up for a while (maybe 30 seconds) in longish intervals. Since I am usually either in 2D mode (fans are idle) or 3D mode (fans are spinning) for a longer time, I don't mind the added noise during the transitions. It might be a problem when the card idles around 60 degrees (the idle/busy temperature) in a not so well ventilated case and goes from idle to busy and vice versa in normal 2D mode.

One possible solution is also to keep the fans spinning at a very low speed when idle instead of switching them off completely. In general the cooler is great and fans are pretty quiet. A custom fan curve (MSI Afterburner) also doesn't cure the problem completely but can help.

Otherwise the card seems great. One of the 2 actually has a >92% ASIC value and manages Firestrike Ultra @ 1550Mhz on air with 5126 points (FE 1080 is about 5000 pts):
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9188715


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> my! what a *big power table*!


ha right? Try 425w or 475w. My typical gaming load is already at 325w so that's my 100% base. Crysis3 and Witcher 3 at 2560x1080p maxed details.bf4 at 3440x1440p ultra.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Here, my treat. Download Maxwell BIOS Tweaker: https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2562/maxwell-ii-bios-tweaker-v1-36
> 
> BACKUP. *BACKUP*. _BACKUP_. I said it three times, that means save three different copies on different places, e.g. USB, Cloud, External Drive, Paper (yes).
> 
> Do BIOS tweaks, save after tweaking. REMEMBER where you saved the modded BIOS (ideally you should place it on an easy place like C: or another root of a drive.
> 
> Do this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1523391/easy-nvflash-guide-with-pictures-for-gtx-970-980
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My power settings for 130% TDP i.e. 325W which doesn't throttle in most apps. I use 140% now, tweak the PCIe cable settings as needed to change final power allowance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 140% never throttles for me under real loads. I use that now, still need to update my picture. Also make sure to use *separate* PCIe cables when going over stock limits, don't use the Y-cable for both plugs unless you absolutely need to.


I checked the stock G1 bios and it already pretty much looks like that,or even more,it has max wattage set to 390W


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> Sell it and pick up another 1070 for sli


Hmm...didn't consider that. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## motov8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I checked the stock G1 bios and it already pretty much looks like that,or even more,it has max wattage set to 390W


Yea, thats correct.
It's why Gaming are able to make past 1500+ MHz on each card.
I got Strix and i changed stock Power limit 286 wat to 325 wat and i can make 1500/8200 (samsung memory) on stock voltage 1.187v full stable at 3dmark, heaven and games like Witcher.
On Witcher 3 its go full 320-325 wat, i thinking about changing cooler to Arctic Xtreme III to lower temp, noise and a little power consumption by lowering temps and fan speed (probably i can squeeze 10-15 wat by doing it)


----------



## Desolutional

I have Hynix I guess (can only make it to 7900), but need 1230mV for 1507MHz. That's with the stock PCB and a 350W power limit. Most of the time in games it averages 330W, and occasionally peaks to 350W, but doesn't affect framerate.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I have Hynix I guess (can only make it to 7900), but need 1230mV for 1507MHz. That's with the stock PCB and a 350W power limit. Most of the time in games it averages 330W, and occasionally peaks to 350W, but doesn't affect framerate.


GPUz will show your memory manufacturer just FYI.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

For those looking to SLI or pick up a 980TI Amazon is having a 20% off any warehouse item using code WDEARLY20. Using the code allows you to pick up a 980TI EVGA FTW for $339.50


----------



## Oloc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Star Forge*
> 
> To be honest, it depends on the 980Ti. If it is a reference-based design, no since those can be brought straight out for $350 USD on the low end and still dropping.


It's the non sc version with the scx cooler
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For those looking to SLI or pick up a 980TI Amazon is having a 20% off any warehouse item using code WDEARLY20. Using the code allows you to pick up a 980TI EVGA FTW for $339.50


I picked one up for $321. I waiting on a 1070, but this is over $100 less.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oloc*
> 
> It's the non sc version with the scx cooler
> I picked one up for $321. I waiting on a 1070, but this is over $100 less.


Yet, every time I try to apply that code, it says it cannot be applied to my purchase? What special thing did you have to do. (Code: WDEARLY20)


----------



## Oloc

idk. I never received an email. i just put in the code during checkout and it gave me discount.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> For those looking to SLI or pick up a 980TI Amazon is having a 20% off any warehouse item using code WDEARLY20. Using the code allows you to pick up a 980TI EVGA FTW for $339.50


It is not working for me. Is it just the new warehouse item ones or should this work on used ones as well?


----------



## looniam

i shouldn't buy a new card anyhow.


----------



## superkyle1721

Apparently it only works if you have purchased something from the warehouse in the past.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

There are two code you can try. The one I originally posted and this:
WDEARLY one should work on most but it doesn't work for everyone apparently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BroHamBone

Anyone know if there is an AIO I can pair w/ my Kraken g10 to fit w/o the shim in place? The 980ti's have both front and back plate...and I know if i remove the frontplate, it will be fine...just dont want to do that. I guess I could apply my copper ramsinks i used on my 780ti classy's...but i dont want to do that either.









I was looking at the EVGA AIO kit setups and noticed the copper plate on the AIO is raised. Any ideas?

I do have them shimmed with a corsair and antec AIO atm, but I was wanting to get rid of the shim.


----------



## HAL900




----------



## staccker

I just picked up a gigabyte 980Ti G1 Gaming from MC! Upgraded from a 7950.









Any advice for the new card?


----------



## mcbaes72

Staccker - Moving to Nvidia, download GeForce Experience and get latest drivers. OC Core and Memory, bump up power %, then run Heaven and FireStrike Benchmarks, then post results.

Also, don't forget to game on it for a couple of hours... Haha! Can check on MSI Afterburner and/or GPU-Z on what your max stats were. Congrats on the upgrade!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> download *GeForce Experience*


Yuck.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> I just picked up a gigabyte 980Ti G1 Gaming from MC! Upgraded from a 7950.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any advice for the new card?


keep the temps as low as possible; temps>voltage if you are looking to OC it. not saying anything about degrading.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> download *GeForce Experience*
> 
> 
> 
> Yuck.
Click to expand...

^EXACTLY! but for some i guess its alright.


----------



## optimus002

So I decided to do the bios mod using MBT, not too difficult, but certainly wouldn't have figured it out without the guide lol...went from 1440ish to 1492 and I'm almost 100% certain I can go 1500+, but air cooling is quite restrictive at 1.205V. I'm seeing it get into mid 70's at nearly 100% fan, luckily Gainward's GLH design is pretty damn quiet even at just over 3000rpm...Really underrated card imo.


----------



## staccker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Staccker - Moving to Nvidia, download GeForce Experience and get latest drivers. OC Core and Memory, bump up power %, then run Heaven and FireStrike Benchmarks, then post results.
> 
> Also, don't forget to game on it for a couple of hours... Haha! Can check on MSI Afterburner and/or GPU-Z on what your max stats were. Congrats on the upgrade!


Thanks will do!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> keep the temps as low as possible; temps>voltage if you are looking to OC it. not saying anything about degrading.
> ^EXACTLY! but for some i guess its alright.


What kind of temps should I be looking at to not exceed? I have already went to overclock the card it went up pretty easy for a bench in firestrike, but did not fair so well on a stress test.


----------



## mcbaes72

GeForce Exp works fine for me, convenient to have driver updates and optimize games in one place.

You're welcome, Staccker


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> Thanks will do!
> What kind of temps should I be looking at to not exceed? I have already went to overclock the card it went up pretty easy for a bench in firestrike, but did not fair so well on a stress test.


That card is rated max temp 91 but that is not what you need. Keep it below 80, best would be below 75 if you use the modded bios. When using voltage to overclock you should aim for the lowest temps you can achieve.
Great card btw, congratulation!


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What temps are you watercooled guys hitting on your single 980ti? Mine is running 1.255v and sometimes hits 50c on the core, makes me cringe, 360+240 rad and fans at 1000rpm


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What temps are you watercooled guys hitting on your single 980ti? Mine is running 1.255v and sometimes hits 50c on the core, makes me cringe, 360+240 rad and fans at 1000rpm


Depends on the ambient temps. At 20-21c ambient, my cards hit 35-36c during benchmark runs, with coolant temps getting as high as 25-26c. When I drop the ambient to 10c for runs, the highest I see on the GPU are 26c.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *staccker*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> keep the temps as low as possible; temps>voltage if you are looking to OC it. not saying anything about degrading.
> ^EXACTLY! but for some i guess its alright.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What kind of temps should I be looking at to not exceed? I have already went to overclock the card it went up pretty easy for a bench in firestrike, but did not fair so well on a stress test.
Click to expand...

for me, my card it gets unstable while benching anything above 60c-62c @1430Mhz 1.23v. i took my rig outside on a cold spring night and got another ~54Mhz @1.27v with the chip ~44c. gaming doesn't matter since i don't push the chip as much (~1418-1403 @1.23v).


----------



## Ithanul

Mine usually are around 40-45C while folding currently. My ambient currently are 26-27C since its Alabama Summer heat down here, so hard to keep the trailer cooled off. Though, I did at one point have my water loop at 50C while doing PrimeGrid. But that was because I had both doing PrimeGrid while the CPU was pretty much full load doing another BOINC project.

In Winter time they stay about 36-38C while folding.

Proof on my water temps during the Pentathlon. It was pretty much a sauna near my legs.


----------



## dejau

Hi, could anyone tell if asus 980 ti STRIX VRM heatsink is actually part of the main cooler (as in - not removable by any means apart from using dremel) because I have a chance to purchase it for cheap but would like to keep using my AIO water cooler from "legacy" 980







. Thank you!


----------



## Zimzoid

Low 40s here under-load with al-cheapo Kracken G10/Corsair H55 push/pull setup


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejau*
> 
> Hi, could anyone tell if asus 980 ti STRIX VRM heatsink is actually part of the main cooler (as in - not removable by any means apart from using dremel) because I have a chance to purchase it for cheap but would like to keep using my AIO water cooler from "legacy" 980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Thank you!


Hmmm, if it similar to the one on the 980 STRIX. The cooler only directly cools the core. The VRMs have their own separate heatsinks that are held on with screws. Not sure if they did it any different for the 980 Ti.


----------



## dejau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, if it similar to the one on the 980 STRIX. The cooler only directly cools the core. The VRMs have their own separate heatsinks that are held on with screws. Not sure if they did it any different for the 980 Ti.


Thank you for your help. Incidently I980 strix is the model I have and it does have separate vrm heatsink, but asus advertises that 980 ti VRM cooling is now part of main cooler (and I didnt find any picture in the right angle as to know if VRM heatsink is actually part of main cooler or just glued or screwed to the main cooler). Oh well, if all hope is lost I will have to use dremel on copper sheets to "manufacture" heatsink.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dejau*
> 
> Thank you for your help. Incidently I980 strix is the model I have and it does have separate vrm heatsink, but asus advertises that 980 ti VRM cooling is now part of main cooler (and I didnt find any picture in the right angle as to know if VRM heatsink is actually part of main cooler or just glued or screwed to the main cooler). Oh well, if all hope is lost I will have to use dremel on copper sheets to "manufacture" heatsink.


Found a pic. The cooler seems to touch the VRMs now. Still crappy arse cooler....


----------



## panosxidis

Hello guys I have GTX 980ti MSI gaming 6g.samsung memory asic 74.9 who is the best bios for me?thanks


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> Hello guys I have GTX 980ti MSI gaming 6g.samsung memory asic 74.9 who is the best bios for me?thanks


The best bios for your card IS the bios on your card. Download GPUz and save a copy of your bios. Heck save it in 3 different locations to make sure you don't lose it. Use winzip and create a zip file. Post your bios on the custom bios thread to get it modified to your liking. Flash YOUR modified bios to YOUR card. Don't bother trying others bios as you will run the risk of bricking your card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zimzoid*
> 
> Low 40s here under-load with al-cheapo Kracken G10/Corsair H55 push/pull setup


Thanks but i mean with fc blocks clc setups dont have to cool the vrms so cant compare


----------



## panosxidis

i have this bios https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/178354/msi-gtx980ti-6144-150925


----------



## Uyski

For those wondering about 980ti SLI power consumption, I'm currently using

i7 - 4770k @ 4.8ghz 1.23v
2x EVGA HYBRID GTX 980ti SLI @ 1520mhz, 1.274v (custom bios on first post of thread)
1 msata ssd
9 fans @ 100%
GPU's at 52c under load

and I'm getting 805w total power consumption from the wall during 3dmark firestrike.
80% power efficiency from PSU (supernova g2 850w) leads to approx 644w.
So no, you don't need 850w+++ psu.

Also, does this firestrike benchmark (graphics score) seem fine for 980ti SLI?
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13149172
Anyone here with SLI that could post their benchmark?


----------



## staccker

Bumped my GB 980 ti G1 up to +130 core and +900 mem and ran it threw heaven and 3dmark (only 1080p). It ran pretty warm in heaven but I have minimal fans in my new In Win 303 because I going to install a loop. Now that I have the final piece (the 980ti) I have to order the waterblock!

3dmark


heaven


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Also, does this firestrike benchmark (graphics score) seem fine for 980ti SLI?
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13149172
> Anyone here with SLI that could post their benchmark?


Maybe a tad low for the clock speeds. Mine is 22360 with [email protected] and a [email protected], Win7 353.12 driver
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9234712


----------



## Uyski

Yea
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Maybe a tad low for the clock speeds. Mine is 22360 with [email protected] and a [email protected], Win7 353.12 driver
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9234712


Yeah, it's weird, because my graphicscore + physics score is higher, but combined is lower. Does anyone know a reason for this?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Yea
> Yeah, it's weird, because my graphicscore + physics score is higher, but combined is lower. Does anyone know a reason for this?


Maybe the DRAM, 2400Mhz vs 1800Mhz.
Other possible reasons, power management, background tasks or maybe some kind of temperature related throttling.

Physics score difference seems to be just right, regarding the CPU clock speed difference.
Graphics score is also maybe a bit low. Would expect more difference with 100Mhz GPU clock speed difference. Maybe checking PCIE speed configuration.


----------



## Uyski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Maybe the DRAM, 2400Mhz vs 1800Mhz.
> Other possible reasons, power management, background tasks or maybe some kind of temperature related throttling.
> 
> Physics score difference seems to be just right, regarding the CPU clock speed difference.
> Graphics score is also maybe a bit low. Would expect more difference with 100Mhz GPU clock speed difference. Maybe checking PCIE speed configuration.


http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13158889
How about this? I increased cpu to 4.9ghz, took down core a little bit + increasing ram to 2400.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Looks like the RAM speed increase did the trick for the combined score









Only small observation is the essentially identical scores for Graphics Test 2 (144fps both). In GPU Test 1 scores are about 6% higher as they should in relation to higher GPU clock and memory speeds. But that could also be caused by the driver (I am actually using a pretty old version), or the GPU is downclocking a little bit to the end of the test.


----------



## Uyski

Yeah, I noticed that too. Really weird, but I'm satisfied with the score now, so I won't dwell on it.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13159050 <- better graphics score @ 1530, but still lower fps than expected on the second test.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Finally got my second 980ti yesterday and been testing SLI in various games and noticed that the top card gets pretty hot even though theres a fan blowing air from outside, directly inbetween the slots(the gap between the cards).

GPU1: 83-84c
GPU2: 72c

Plenty of space below the second card and another fan pulling air into the case, so the temp makes sense.


So far the only issue I've noticed is that sometimes Usage on the cards is not synced and this is noticeable when fps suddenly dips. is this the top card, throttling?

Also should I bother with the bios on the first post? Should I grab them so that both my card's bios are the same?
I know it sounds weird but I'd like to under-volt the cards to reduce heat and power till I can upgrade my 850w PSU some time in the Fall. I could live with 1200 boosts. just feel like my 850 may not be enough. but thats me coming from AMD 390.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that too. Really weird, but I'm satisfied with the score now, so I won't dwell on it.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13159050 <- better graphics score @ 1530, but still lower fps than expected on the second test.


Still seems rather low for those clocks.....

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9011300


----------



## rolldog

I'm currently running 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs in SLI and was wondering if anyone knew how much additional power the 1080s provide over the 980 Ti. I usually try to upgrade my components while my current components are still worth something, and I can at least sell them for a descent amount to help offset the cost of the new ones. But the 980 Tis have dropped in price so much since the new Pascal architecture has come out, I don't even know if it's even worth doing at this point. I might be better off waiting until more versions of the 1080 come out, hopefully lowering the price of them more than the 980 and compressing the difference in the spread between the two cards. I also have waterblocks on the cards, but I haven't even looked to see if waterblocks waterblocks were out for all versions of the 1080s.

How many people are considering an upgrade, and how many people are going to stick with their 980 as long as they can? I hate waiting until the 980s are basically worthless, but the price difference is so much right now, it's hard to justify upgrading.


----------



## Corsa911

I'm going from SLI 980ti to single Titan P when they drop.

Matter of fact I've got a 980ti amp extreme for sale now if anyone is interested, it will boost to over 1400 on stock.


----------



## Ithanul

I'm not planning to upgrade. Don't really base mine off gaming much since these two Tis still do it very well. Plus, I rarely get games on launch day and usually buy them a year or two later.

I mostly base off what they can do at folding or BOINC, and so far the 1080 is barely above the 980 Ti in that regard. Only thing that helping the 1080s is their high clocks, nothing much else.

So, I am waiting on big die Pascal. Hopefully they are a huge boost in [email protected] and BOINC otherwise, I be doing a long wait for Volta.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Finally got my second 980ti yesterday and been testing SLI in various games and noticed that the top card gets pretty hot even though theres a fan blowing air from outside, directly inbetween the slots(the gap between the cards).
> 
> GPU1: 83-84c
> GPU2: 72c
> 
> Plenty of space below the second card and another fan pulling air into the case, so the temp makes sense.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far the only issue I've noticed is that sometimes Usage on the cards is not synced and this is noticeable when fps suddenly dips. is this the top card, throttling?
> 
> 
> 
> Also should I bother with the bios on the first post? Should I grab them so that both my card's bios are the same?
> I know it sounds weird but I'd like to under-volt the cards to reduce heat and power till I can upgrade my 850w PSU some time in the Fall. I could live with 1200 boosts. just feel like my 850 may not be enough. but thats me coming from AMD 390.


the bios on the first page would likely be fine for the hynix vram card but not the sammy. really its best to copy the setting for each card's bios, keeping them separate as some folks have had a bit of flonkiness using another bios, esp one with different vram.


----------



## Uyski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> I'm currently running 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs in SLI and was wondering if anyone knew how much additional power the 1080s provide over the 980 Ti. I usually try to upgrade my components while my current components are still worth something, and I can at least sell them for a descent amount to help offset the cost of the new ones. But the 980 Tis have dropped in price so much since the new Pascal architecture has come out, I don't even know if it's even worth doing at this point. I might be better off waiting until more versions of the 1080 come out, hopefully lowering the price of them more than the 980 and compressing the difference in the spread between the two cards. I also have waterblocks on the cards, but I haven't even looked to see if waterblocks waterblocks were out for all versions of the 1080s.
> 
> How many people are considering an upgrade, and how many people are going to stick with their 980 as long as they can? I hate waiting until the 980s are basically worthless, but the price difference is so much right now, it's hard to justify upgrading.


Yeah, there's definitely something wrong with my SLI setup.
This however is for one of the cards. Does it look fine with the clocks I'm using?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13165826


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Yeah, there's definitely something wrong with my SLI setup.
> This however is for one of the cards. Does it look fine with the clocks I'm using?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13165826


That looks a lot better, yeah.


----------



## Uyski

Thank you! Both cards score like that when I'm not using SLI.
Really weird.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the bios on the first page would likely be fine for the hynix vram card but not the sammy. really its best to copy the setting for each card's bios, keeping them separate as some folks have had a bit of flonkiness using another bios, esp one with different vram.


copy?

do you mean backup or copy hynix bios to sammy or vice versa.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the bios on the first page would likely be fine for the hynix vram card but not the sammy. really its best to copy the setting for each card's bios, keeping them separate as some folks have had a bit of flonkiness using another bios, esp one with different vram.
> 
> 
> 
> copy?
> 
> do you mean backup or copy hynix bios to sammy or vice versa.
Click to expand...

sorry i should have said, "copy the settings" in Maxwell Bios Tweaker. go through the common, voltage table, power table, boost table, boost states and clock states tabs.

it might seem daunting at first but you'll be able to understand a little more of what is happening with your cards.


----------



## rolldog

My graphics score using Firestrike was:

Graphics Score 28 616

This was before adding waterblocks to my cards. I haven't haven't been able to re-run the test yet since I'm currently working on my rig.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> My graphics score using Firestrike was:
> 
> Graphics Score 28 616
> 
> This was before adding waterblocks to my cards. I haven't haven't been able to re-run the test yet since I'm currently working on my rig.


28k graphics score with what?


----------



## rolldog

Running Firestrike 1.1 with 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs running SLI, on air. Hopefully I can get the score up once I'm finished with my build, which has EK waterblocks on each card.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Gonna keep my 980 Ti till the next Ti, even if Pascal doesn't have Ti i will wait for next generation Ti.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolldog*
> 
> Running Firestrike 1.1 with 2 x Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1 GPUs running SLI, on air. Hopefully I can get the score up once I'm finished with my build, which has EK waterblocks on each card.


Sure you don't mean 38k? 970s in SLI hit 28k, man....


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry i should have said, "copy the settings" in Maxwell Bios Tweaker. go through the common, voltage table, power table, boost table, boost states and clock states tabs.
> 
> it might seem daunting at first but you'll be able to understand a little more of what is happening with your cards.


Ah ok going to do that now.

would that also explain my GPU usage being out of sync?

1440p FFXIV Max Settings.
been like this for the past few hours. I'm used to seeing synced usage.
(doesnt have to be 99-100%, I know how usage of GPU is supposed to work so seeing 99-100% on a not-so-intensive game is normal. would be a greater issue if 100%, haha)

EDIT: which bios should I use as the base? is higher really better, is what Im asking.


----------



## mcbaes72

Been a while since I sold anything on Craigslist, forgot how crazy people get on there. Here's the ridiculous email inquiries I've received so far:

1) Someone asked me if he can pick up the 980 Ti Strix Thursday night, but pay me later over the weekend. Bwahaha! Umm... No!

2) Another person actually believes this is only worth $250 acting like it's a generous price. He's not even worth responding to after that low ball offer.

Maybe this is a sign for me to keep it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Maybe this is a sign for me to keep it.


I tried selling mine in the UK, kept getting £300 wasters trying to nab it because of "SLI". I don't think so Mister, especially seeing as this beast is a few more percent faster than a 1070 at full potential. Aaaand it is water cooled (but I guess that doesn't mean much to the average "PC Gamer"). I just decided to not bother, especially with Brexit raising the prices and all that. My Ti is easily worth £400, it's an EVGA Guest RMA brand with 2.5 years more warranty. I guess at this time it really is better to keep your Ti man.









Also $250 lol!?!?


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I tried selling mine in the UK, kept getting £300 wasters trying to nab it because of "SLI". I don't think so Mister, especially seeing as this beast is a few more percent faster than a 1070 at full potential. Aaaand it is water cooled (but I guess that doesn't mean much to the average "PC Gamer"). I just decided to not bother, especially with Brexit raising the prices and all that. My Ti is easily worth £400, it's an EVGA Guest RMA brand with 2.5 years more warranty. *I guess at this time it really is better to keep your Ti man.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also $250 lol!?!?


I agree, don't think average pc gamer even understands about all that... Water cooled, warranty... Doesn't matter to them. Yeah, I'm leaning towards keeping it. Thanks.


----------



## Benny89

Can some EVGA 980Ti Hybrid owners tell me please if thanks to water cooling *every Hybrid 980Ti* could easly break 1500 OC and up?

I am thinking about buying 1080Ti Hybrid when it comes out, but temperatures don't really matter for me as long as it will really boost/secure my OC.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## rakesh27

Hey guys, im alittle late to the party, well anyways, i wanted to know is this ok....

I own a EVGA 980TI SC - Stock cooler now converted with the EVGA hybrid kit.. a while back.

So i know how to overclock my CPU and get me memory upto speed, as i wasnt sure with GPU's i ask you all.

At present im overclocking my EVGA 980TI Hybrid with the following settings

Core Voltage : +50mv
Power Limit : 110
Core Clocks : 160Mhz (1501Mhz)
Mem Clocks : 350Mhz (3859Mhz)
Fan : Auto

What do you think ?

When i go up drastically over 1500Mhz core without any core voltage after 5mins of gameplay or so i will get crash/freezing. My temps are very low, they stay at or about 60c roughly...

I need some advice, is this a respectable overclock or do you think i could squeeze more ? Also since th core voltage has 87mv max. if i use all will it damage the card inthe long run....

Thanks everyone.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benny89*
> 
> Can some EVGA 980Ti Hybrid owners tell me please if thanks to water cooling *every Hybrid 980Ti* could easly break 1500 OC and up?
> 
> I am thinking about buying 1080Ti Hybrid when it comes out, but temperatures don't really matter for me as long as it will really boost/secure my OC.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Every card has many variables so saying reducing the core temp using a hybrid setup will always product above 1500 on core is not possible. What it does do is reduce the core temp which will yield better stability since Maxwell stability decreases with increasing temperature.

IIRC the hybrid kit uses a stock PCB board which your limitations will likely become your vrm or memory cooling. However using a custom bios on the hybrid kit does have a good chance of reaching the 1500 mark but suffice it to say no it's not a sure thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Hey guys, im alittle late to the party, well anyways, i wanted to know is this ok....
> 
> I own a EVGA 980TI SC - Stock cooler now converted with the EVGA hybrid kit.. a while back.
> 
> So i know how to overclock my CPU and get me memory upto speed, as i wasnt sure with GPU's i ask you all.
> 
> At present im overclocking my EVGA 980TI Hybrid with the following settings
> 
> Core Voltage : +50mv
> Power Limit : 110
> Core Clocks : 160Mhz (1501Mhz)
> Mem Clocks : 350Mhz (3859Mhz)
> Fan : Auto
> 
> What do you think ?
> 
> When i go up drastically over 1500Mhz core without any core voltage after 5mins of gameplay or so i will get crash/freezing. My temps are very low, they stay at or about 60c roughly...
> 
> I need some advice, is this a respectable overclock or do you think i could squeeze more ? Also since th core voltage has 87mv max. if i use all will it damage the card inthe long run....
> 
> Thanks everyone.


With the setup you are using or even the stock cooler the limits on what the stock bios allows through OC software are set to allow you to increase but increase within a safe range. Feel free to max out the voltage and the power slider. See what your max stable clocks are then. If you ensure the VRM, memory and core are running well below the limit you can actually use a custom bios to slightly increase the voltage a little more and achieve even higher clocks.

Hope this give you a little better understanding of what we do here and how to overclock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rakesh27

Thanks for the fast reply, so presuming i understood it correctly what youve just written i can bump up the voltage to max and it wont damage the card....

And again thank you all.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply, so presuming i understood it correctly what youve just written i can bump up the voltage to max and it wont damage the card....
> 
> And again thank you all.


Correct. The OC software allows you to increase the voltage but keeps it within the safe limits of the chip.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uyski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rakesh27*
> 
> Thanks for the fast reply, so presuming i understood it correctly what youve just written i can bump up the voltage to max and it wont damage the card....
> 
> And again thank you all.


Also after OC'ing, you should do a 3dmark firestrike benchmark and compare your score to others to check that everything is alright.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Hey umm a bit off topic j bought a extreme maximum motherboard, it has an extra 4pin psu plug next to the regular 8pin plug , is it compulsory to plug it ?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry i should have said, "copy the settings" in Maxwell Bios Tweaker. go through the common, voltage table, power table, boost table, boost states and clock states tabs.
> 
> it might seem daunting at first but you'll be able to understand a little more of what is happening with your cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok going to do that now.
> 
> would that also explain my GPU usage being out of sync?
> 
> 1440p FFXIV Max Settings.
> been like this for the past few hours. I'm used to seeing synced usage.
> (doesnt have to be 99-100%, I know how usage of GPU is supposed to work so seeing 99-100% on a not-so-intensive game is normal. would be a greater issue if 100%, haha)
> 
> EDIT: which bios should I use as the base? is higher really better, is what Im asking.
Click to expand...

tbh, SLI is not my forte though it seems odd the second gpu has a bigger load; is that ONE game or few/many? afa what bios; see which card is a lesser OCer then adjust each bios for that. but no higher isn't always beetteer, less can be more esp when it comes to voltage. (hope that helps)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Hey umm a bit off topic j bought a extreme maximum motherboard, it has an extra 4pin psu plug next to the regular 8pin plug , is it compulsory to plug it ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


w/o looking at the manual i'd suspect the 4 pin is cpu and 6 pin pci-e 12 volt.

if you will heavily OC the cpu then yeah id plug the 4 pin in. if you are OCing a SLI setup then consider plugging the 6 pin in.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> tbh, SLI is not my forte though it seems odd the second gpu has a bigger load; is that ONE game or few/many? afa what bios; see which card is a lesser OCer then adjust each bios for that. but no higher isn't always beetteer, less can be more esp when it comes to voltage. (hope that helps)
> w/o looking at the manual i'd suspect the 4 pin is cpu and 6 pin pci-e 12 volt.
> 
> if you will heavily OC the cpu then yeah id plug the 4 pin in. if you are OCing a SLI setup then consider plugging the 6 pin in.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*


I see some games that load the second gpu more than the first. think it depends on physx... it's typically running from the second gpu. thats my guess, anyway.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

i just upgraded to a 6700k, asus maximus viii extreme, 16gb ddr4 , but i didnt reinstall windows , and i am running my computer at safe mode now, at normal mode my computer was so so so slow ,, is it because the old motherboards drivers are interfering with the new one ?


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> i just upgraded to a 6700k, asus maximus viii extreme, 16gb ddr4 , but i didnt reinstall windows , and i am running my computer at safe mode now, at normal mode my computer was so so so slow ,, is it because the old motherboards drivers are interfering with the new one ?


not sure but would def try a reinstall. prob driver related if it's working better in safe mode. I always do a fresh install when upgrading processor


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> i just upgraded to a 6700k, asus maximus viii extreme, 16gb ddr4 , but i didnt reinstall windows , and i am running my computer at safe mode now, at normal mode my computer was so so so slow ,, is it because the old motherboards drivers are interfering with the new one ?


You absolutely have to remove the previous drivers.


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> tbh, SLI is not my forte though it seems odd the second gpu has a bigger load; is that ONE game or few/many? afa what bios; see which card is a lesser OCer then adjust each bios for that. but no higher isn't always beetteer, less can be more esp when it comes to voltage. (hope that helps)


not your forte...well my follow up was going to be; Can I test single card OC without pulling the cards out...?
I already took a peak at their bios and both seemed identical.

GPU-Z.zip 298k .zip file

Here's the bios if you wanted to check them out. I'm not sure what is different between the two other than different memory makes.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> not your forte...well my follow up was going to be; Can I test single card OC without pulling the cards out...?
> I already took a peak at their bios and both seemed identical.
> 
> GPU-Z.zip 298k .zip file
> 
> Here's the bios if you wanted to check them out. I'm not sure what is different between the two other than different memory makes.


I think you can do that if you disable SLI. They will be recognized both as single graphics adapter.


----------



## looniam

if you want to bench each card w/o pulling/swapping *i think* disabling the other in windows device manager might be an option (after disabling SLI as goldii3 mentioned).

i'm sure the boost tables and whatnot are the same for all SC+ cards. however, pretty sure i have seen things get flonky for others (card has no video out until flashed back to "stock" bios) when flashing different vram.

side note:
this corsair strafe kb blows chunks - getting BLUES FTW!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> not your forte...well my follow up was going to be; Can I test single card OC without pulling the cards out...?
> I already took a peak at their bios and both seemed identical.
> 
> GPU-Z.zip 298k .zip file
> 
> Here's the bios if you wanted to check them out. I'm not sure what is different between the two other than different memory makes.


Yes, you can run the single card in the top slot. Just disable SLI, and then disable the 2nd card in the dveice manager. I do it all the time.


----------



## HyeVltg3

So before I go ahead and screw things up and have to reboot/safe mode fix

I was able to turn off SLI and test (did not know disabling in DM was necessary too) Was actually surprised how well just one card held up in ROTR at 1440p max.

Now...I've kinda of trailed off on what it I was testing.

Is Hynix or Samsung memory better? is OC the only way to test this? if I wanted to test the second card would I need to swap or just move display cables over to it?

And for Firestirke testing, any tips? should I look for an average or 3 runs or just take the highest, turn off all other background apps? I usually always play games with chrome up on the other monitor (YT or NF)

Sorry for the flurry of questions, I'm still on the fence about keeping the SLI or selling the "lesser" card, just getting hit with the ol' "I paid a lot and it doesnt also make toast"--feel. I really want to keep them. but playing on a 1440p monitor at 96hz, doesnt feel like I'm pushing these beasts. but any further upgrade will just bore deeper holes in my already depleted pockets, in other words, I bit more than I could chew.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

so i bought a new system i7-6700k, asus maximus viii extreme(not rog) , so i have installed a new windows and everything but apparently sometimes it gets stuck at restart at the bios screen asus logo and when i reset it says Overclock error although my oc settings are fine @4.5ghz and 1.3V but when i try to update my motherboards bios from asus suite or even from the bios at start it gives the error that this file is not a uefi bios file although it is a cap file which download from the official support page of my motherboard .. please help im so frustrated and my motherboards bios version is almost a year old


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HyeVltg3*
> 
> So before I go ahead and screw things up and have to reboot/safe mode fix
> 
> I was able to turn off SLI and test (did not know disabling in DM was necessary too) Was actually surprised how well just one card held up in ROTR at 1440p max.
> 
> Now...I've kinda of trailed off on what it I was testing.
> 
> Is Hynix or Samsung memory better? is OC the only way to test this? if I wanted to test the second card would I need to swap or just move display cables over to it?
> 
> And for Firestirke testing, any tips? should I look for an average or 3 runs or just take the highest, turn off all other background apps? I usually always play games with chrome up on the other monitor (YT or NF)
> 
> Sorry for the flurry of questions, I'm still on the fence about keeping the SLI or selling the "lesser" card, just getting hit with the ol' "I paid a lot and it doesnt also make toast"--feel. I really want to keep them. but playing on a 1440p monitor at 96hz, doesnt feel like I'm pushing these beasts. but any further upgrade will just bore deeper holes in my already depleted pockets, in other words, I bit more than I could chew.


Both Hynix and Samsung are fine ram. What I have noticed from keeping track of others reports is that the Hynix ram has the potential to clock every so slightly higher however the Samsung ram takes advantage of using tighter timings so at the same clock the Samsung ram will yield slightly better results. With that said however outside of benchmarks this really doesn't change the game play experience so I wouldn't worry about it very much.

For testing each individual card without swapping cards I believe the only card you can easily test is the one closest to the CPU once you disable the second card and turn off sli. You can prob disable the top card and switch the video cable you are using to test the bottom card but I unless I am mistaken the bottom card will still remain at x8 instead of x16 link speed so there will be slight variations. They should be very small but I have seen a slight bump in scores when comparing x8 vs x16.

As far as keeping the sli I personally love my sli. Do I push the cards to the max in every game? No but you will be surprised even at 1440p at how many games will max the two cards out while trying to maintain the high refresh rate you are trying to achieve. Nearly all recently released graphic intensive games will require more than one TI. The downfall however is you are at the mercy of SLI support. Most games are quick to update however there are several like doom that seem they just don't care to implement proper sli scaling.

IMO keep the second card for a couple months and then decide. At this point it's already paid for and if you sell it later you can at least answer the nagging voice in your head that says maybe I should of kept the card.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vellinious

I had 2 cards with Hynix, and never had any luck getting them above 2150, no matter what I dropped the ambient to. The 2 cards I had on Elpida clocked to nearly 2200, IF you kept them really cool...think 10c ambients here 13c coolant temps. I now have 2 cards with Samsung right now, and have had them up to 2175 with summertime ambients of 21c. I'll get the ambient temp dropped in the next few weeks, and see if a lot lower coolant temp will help them reach over 2200.


----------



## Uyski

Any of you that have tried the new dx12 3dmark benchmark?
Here's mine for comparison.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13257108


----------



## Kipps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Any of you that have tried the new dx12 3dmark benchmark?
> Here's mine for comparison.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13257108


Yeh had a quick play yesterday - Didnt bother ramping the overclocks up or anything, just ran it on what I run the PC 24/7 on.

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/7166


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I cant figure out whats the deal with my 980ti ref, it's 65.8% asic and even 1.28v it cant do 1506.5 on the core totally stable it could be fine for a few hours and then randomly the display driver crashes pisses me off, temps are not the problem its at 50c under ek block, temps that high cause I want to run fans on 1k rpm, boost disabled and increased PT bios.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I cant figure out whats the deal with my 980ti ref, it's 65.8% asic and even 1.28v it cant do 1506.5 on the core totally stable it could be fine for a few hours and then randomly the display driver crashes pisses me off, temps are not the problem its at 50c under ek block, temps that high cause I want to run fans on 1k rpm, boost disabled and increased PT bios.


I know that feel,my G1 is also 65% ASIC and last time i checked it wasn't stable at 1500 MHz +50 mV and 125% power limit. 1480 was ok though.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I cant figure out whats the deal with my 980ti ref, it's 65.8% asic and even 1.28v it cant do 1506.5 on the core totally stable it could be fine for a few hours and then randomly the display driver crashes pisses me off, temps are not the problem its at 50c under ek block, temps that high cause I want to run fans on 1k rpm, boost disabled and increased PT bios.


72.1% ASIC custom bios to stop thermal throttle, and all I can achieve is 1475 max. Even with a custom bios it doesn't increase my overclock, just makes the clock stay at a constant speed. Temps don't make my card go any higher, I've had it under water and it still wouldn't go any higher. Just luck of the draw if you ask me.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I quess ill just drop it down to 1493 or 1480 im sure it`s fine at that, just wanted to be over 1500 for my OCD


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> I quess ill just drop it down to 1493 or 1480 im sure it`s fine at that, just wanted to be over 1500 for my OCD


If I'm honest I don't really see a huge difference from 1450-1475mhz , only a few points here and there which I can live with. in gaming it doesn't really improve anything for me.


----------



## Ithanul

Huh, the two I got then a super werid then. Both are around 72% asic, they will both fold at 1545MHz, and bench at 1570MHz. No clue how they do it, but they sure fold like champs.


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13271717


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Any of you that have tried the new dx12 3dmark benchmark?
> Here's mine for comparison.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13257108


Yup.

11383 SLI

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/32076

6608 x1

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/22710


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

PLEASE HELP!

Flashed both of my cards with the Maxair bios.

Everything seemed to go well until the reboot and said success.

Booted up and only one GPU is working now, the Geforce light is emitted on the second GPU until it logs into Windows then it turns off.

Also, can't flash to the original BIOS as it keeps giving me ERROR:CERT 2.0 even when I'm using the latest NVFLASH.

When I look under device manger for the gpu it says : Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *X1XNobleX1X*
> 
> PLEASE HELP!
> 
> Flashed both of my cards with the Maxair bios.
> 
> Everything seemed to go well until the reboot and said success.
> 
> Booted up and only one GPU is working now, the Geforce light is emitted on the second GPU until it logs into Windows then it turns off.
> 
> Also, can't flash to the original BIOS as it keeps giving me ERROR:CERT 2.0 even when I'm using the latest NVFLASH.
> 
> When I look under device manger for the gpu it says : Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)


Reinstall driver

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Reinstall driver
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Done that many times, when the Nvidia drivers are uninstalled both GEFORCE lights are illuminated as soon as I install the drivers and restart the second light goes off.

Also, I took out the working GPU from my computer and only left the non-working 980TI and no picture was displayed computer just kept restarting, so I'm assuming it is bricked, but I can see it in NVFLASH.

Any idea why it keeps giving me the CERT 2.0 error?


----------



## HyeVltg3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Both Hynix and Samsung are fine ram. What I have noticed from keeping track of others reports is that the Hynix ram has the potential to clock every so slightly higher however the Samsung ram takes advantage of using tighter timings so at the same clock the Samsung ram will yield slightly better results. With that said however outside of benchmarks this really doesn't change the game play experience so I wouldn't worry about it very much.
> 
> For testing each individual card without swapping cards I believe the only card you can easily test is the one closest to the CPU once you disable the second card and turn off sli. You can prob disable the top card and switch the video cable you are using to test the bottom card but I unless I am mistaken the bottom card will still remain at x8 instead of x16 link speed so there will be slight variations. They should be very small but I have seen a slight bump in scores when comparing x8 vs x16.
> 
> As far as keeping the sli I personally love my sli. Do I push the cards to the max in every game? No but you will be surprised even at 1440p at how many games will max the two cards out while trying to maintain the high refresh rate you are trying to achieve. Nearly all recently released graphic intensive games will require more than one TI. The downfall however is you are at the mercy of SLI support. Most games are quick to update however there are several like doom that seem they just don't care to implement proper sli scaling.
> 
> IMO keep the second card for a couple months and then decide. At this point it's already paid for and if you sell it later you can at least answer the nagging voice in your head that says maybe I should of kept the card.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you have no idea how much time I spend rolling around the floor whining that I wanna keep em, and yea I think I'm just gonna suck it up and hold out till Vega/1080ti, My initial plan was to CF AMD 480s, but then I got tired of waiting for AIBs, saw a really great 980ti price. grabbed it...then got greedy, haha

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13280187?
Time Spy 1.0
Score
8 597
Graphics Score
10 320

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9348101
Fire Strike 1.1
Score
20 372
Graphics Score
33 834

Here are results. weirdly had some Scores lower when the Gfx Score was higher. not sure how that works or what was going on. But when you're told you scored higher than 98% of other results, it makes you tingle inside.


----------



## optimus002

After fixing up my bios, I decided to give an extra bump to oc and ran at 1513Mhz. The extra V to 1.212 must have improved stability as I got a +500 to my previous best GPU score in both FS and FSE. I am now part of the (pointless, but nevertheless somewhat important) 21k and 10k GPU score club!

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9349022

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9349070


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Can someone tell me i am planning to switch my Gigabyte G1 gaming 980Ti with a zotac amp extreme 980Ti , with just barely paying a little .... because any day my 4k screen will come today or on monday ..previously i used to play on 1080p resolution but for 4k i need a better gpu... i wanted to buy a 1080 but there are no 1080s coming in the next two months in my country







, because of its out of stock all over the world .... tell me would buying the amp extreme edition be wise ? it is the most powerful 980TI on factory oc clocks


----------



## X1XNobleX1X

EDIT: All fixed!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello all

I know its too late to join this again but this happen



2 Hybrid in SLI


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SauronTheGreat*
> 
> Can someone tell me i am planning to switch my Gigabyte G1 gaming 980Ti with a zotac amp extreme 980Ti , with just barely paying a little .... because any day my 4k screen will come today or on monday ..previously i used to play on 1080p resolution but for 4k i need a better gpu... i wanted to buy a 1080 but there are no 1080s coming in the next two months in my country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , because of its out of stock all over the world .... *tell me would buying the amp extreme edition be wise ? it is the most powerful 980TI on factory oc clocks*


No.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> No.


i already bought it







, its clocks are really high and temperature is always below 70C, while my g1 gaming would reach 82C .. and the best part is it has 86.2 ASIC quality







...


----------



## Sigmacypher

Is there an indepth guide or tutorial on the Maxwell Bios tweaker? I searched google and overclock and haven't found anything really. The only ones I've located so far mostly focus on the power tables/Voltage tables which I understand now but I want to learn more about the other tabs like Boost Table & Boost states. My main question I have so far is what do highlighted tables 35-73 mean? How do they relate to my overclock?

If anyone has a good guide to point towards to or can answer my questions I'd be really grateful! Thank you in advance


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello all
> 
> I know its too late to join this again but this happen
> 
> 
> 
> 2 Hybrid in SLI


O.O you are not running 1070 anymore ?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> O.O you are not running 1070 anymore ?


Nah, stupid card without custom bios


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nah, stupid card without custom bios


I'm not all confused








I'm waiting for 1080...ppl say that stupid FE is clocking higher than AIB cards... im like ??????









Idk what to buy now ...used 980TI SLI or 1080 or what lol


----------



## rolldog

Probably so. I started rebuilding my rig back when EK released their waterblocks for the Gigabyte 980 Ti Gaming G1, one purchase led to another, then I had to put everything on the back burner for 6 months. I just finished up my build a few weeks ago only to discover that all my EK rads were leaking coolant. Apparently they had some manufacturing problems with their Coolstream XE rads, and the rads would leak if the G1/4 extenders that came installed on the rad were removed. I'm not sure which problem I was experiencing, but everything is taken apart again and different rads are being installed. So, that Firestrike number was from memory last time my system was working. Hopefully, this thing will be up and running soon with some new parts I've bought since. I've never even had an opportunity to run these 980 Tis with their waterblocks installed so I've been working on this thing every free minute I've had for the last week.

Since I had to pull it all apart, I'm wondering if I should do a build log. It would be nice to get some input, but it would only lengthen the time to finish everything. Once it is done, I'll re-run the benchmarks and let you know what numbers it's running.


----------



## rolldog

Look up Nvidia Inspector, which is a more detailed tweaking app, and there's info on Wikipedia about every setting. You can tweak much more than through any other software app.


----------



## Exilon

Messing with my overclock voltage made me realize that adding 50mV to the limit doesn't change the max frequency... Just 50W more heat for nothing at all.


----------



## Sphere07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exilon*
> 
> Messing with my overclock voltage made me realize that adding 50mV to the limit doesn't change the max frequency... Just 50W more heat for nothing at all.


This is something I also found out as well. I actually found for my card that going less than default was the way to stabilize the card at a higher overclock. As they say, each card is different.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Any of you that have tried the new dx12 3dmark benchmark?
> Here's mine for comparison.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13257108


I just tried to update my copy of 3DMark but nothing happens, no error no nothing? I'm hoping somebody here might know something to help.

It tells me an update is available and I believe has even downloaded it. I see this prompt to install.

An update for 3DMark is available.
You have version 2.0.2724. The latest version is 2.1.2852.0
INSTALL (this is a button)

When i click the button, get UAC prompt to "make changes", click ok, but then nothing. The application exits and no installer runs.

I've also tried running 3DMark as administrator, didn't help. The install button simply exits the application without a UAC prompt.

Does that sound familiar to anyone? Thnx


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> I just tried to update my copy of 3DMark but nothing happens, no error no nothing? I'm hoping somebody here might know something to help.
> 
> It tells me an update is available and I believe has even downloaded it. I see this prompt to install.
> 
> An update for 3DMark is available.
> You have version 2.0.2724. The latest version is 2.1.2852.0
> INSTALL (this is a button)
> 
> When i click the button, get UAC prompt to "make changes", click ok, but then nothing. The application exits and no installer runs.
> 
> I've also tried running 3DMark as administrator, didn't help. The install button simply exits the application without a UAC prompt.
> 
> Does that sound familiar to anyone? Thnx


Mine did the exact same thing. I ended up installing it through Steam.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Mine did the exact same thing. I ended up installing it through Steam.


I have a license key purchased outside of steam. Were you able to install thru steam and use an existing license key?

edit:

I manually copied the new 3DMark version into "/Program Files/Futuremark/3DMark", the old verion had download loaded the new version and uncompressed everything into /ProgramData/Futuremark/3dm-win-x64. I haven't run the new timespy bench yet, it's downloading that now.


----------



## looniam

i had to restart 3dmark to update the version; the first time it did nothing.

then it took a minute for the key for time spy to register had to shut down again; though it looked "good" until i went to change settings and told me i needed to upgrade.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i had to restart 3dmark to update the version; the first time it did nothing.
> 
> then it took a minute for the key for time spy to register had to shut down again; though it looked "good" until i went to change settings and told me i needed to upgrade.


Yeah, I tried several different ways. Thought I had it figured out, downloaded and ready to go, but the benchmark wouldn't run. I hate going through Steam for that, but until they get that buggy pos installer figured out, I'm not gonna mess with it. lol


----------



## looniam

but don't ya want all those cool steam achievements?


----------



## michael-ocn

ok, here's what i got, it's pretty warm right now so my gpu was running mostly at 1467 instead of 1481

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13330671

not nearly as impressive as some earlier graphics scores, @Vellinious whoa!

i have no idea why it's complaining about my graphics driver v365.19.

edit: i got a little higher score with it being cooled off and maintaining a solid 1481Mhz
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13342690


----------



## KickAssCop

I gots 10390 in Time Spy with my PC at 4.5 Ghz and cards at 1470/7800 clocks. Good score?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *michael-ocn*
> 
> ok, here's what i got, it's pretty warm right now so my gpu was running mostly at 1467 instead of 1481
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13330671
> 
> not nearly as impressive as some earlier graphics scores, @Vellinious whoa!
> 
> i have no idea why it's complaining about my graphics driver v365.19.
> 
> edit: i got a little higher score with it being cooled off and maintaining a solid 1481Mhz
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13342690


Ha...yeah, was a pretty good run. I topped it late last night. Got the AC in the house fixed, and played with the voltage table in the bios. Got the cards to boost to 1531 and ran it again.


----------



## wuotan

what do you guys think is the best gpu memory stability test?
Heaven and Firestrike din't prove to be a good test for core clock, since i can run them for hours, without noticing anything but in Witcher 3 i get artifacts in the sky.
and what are the symptoms of an unstable memory oc?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuotan*
> 
> what do you guys think is the best gpu memory stability test?
> Heaven and Firestrike din't prove to be a good test for core clock, since i can run them for hours, without noticing anything but in Witcher 3 i get artifacts in the sky.
> and what are the symptoms of a unstable memory oc?


You just answered yourself. I think Fire Strike is good for "Will it even work?" kind of test. For the rest,i have always used games to check stability.

I think the symptoms of unstable memory are in fact artifacts,like dots on the screen or corrupted image.


----------



## wuotan

ok i get this red dot artifacts with core clock so i thought memory has to be different. can you damage the memory with unstable clock alone or is voltage the driving factor?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuotan*
> 
> ok i get this red dot artifacts with core clock so i thought memory has to be different. can you damage the memory with unstable clock alone or is voltage the driving factor?


I'd say it's voltage.


----------



## GoLDii3

Does anyone know how to undervolt?


----------



## looniam

sorta.









just did some this morning. are you familiar with maxwell bios tweaker?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just did some this morning. are you familiar with maxwell bios tweaker?


Without having to modify bios?

Also what should i expect from memory OC? That bandwith will be useful when playing in 4K. My G1 has Hynix IC's.


----------



## looniam

sorry, the only way i know of is to mod the bios.

fwiw, its not difficult; with a little _reasonable_ experimentation you'll get the hang of it.

@Mr-Dark is around and he does have a good rep for modding bios for folks.

for me vram is a crap shoot but +350 in AB is . .usual.


----------



## johnd0e

try NVIDIA inspector overclocking tab. not sure if it works but i believe it gives the option to undervolt.


----------



## optimus002

Having issues with my overclock. I can game from anywhere berween 15mins to 1hr and whilst ingame it'll pause momentarily, then resume albeit with a lower framerate. I notice in AB that it drops to 595Mhz everytime. Does lack of V cause this, vrm temps, drivers? I'm on the latest drivers.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *optimus002*
> 
> Having issues with my overclock. I can game from anywhere berween 15mins to 1hr and whilst ingame it'll pause momentarily, then resume albeit with a lower framerate. I notice in AB that it drops to 595Mhz everytime. Does lack of V cause this, vrm temps, drivers? I'm on the latest drivers.


The card/driver crashed and recovered and resumed. Your overclock is not stable. I'm assuming it doesn't behave like that at stock clocks.


----------



## optimus002

Definitely not at stock clocks. Before my BIOS mod, I could get to 1440ish at stock Voltages. Currently after the mod, I can pass tests at 1500+/8000 @ 1.212V, but something is causing instability after a period of time that will result in crashes. No signs of artefacting, so ye...


----------



## S-Line

I have a 980 Ti and I'm contemplating picking up a another one, second hand GTX 980 Ti SC+ for $400. Opinions?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *S-Line*
> 
> I have a 980 Ti and I'm contemplating picking up a another one, second hand GTX 980 Ti SC+ for $400. Opinions?


In USA Ti's should be max. 350 used. Is it new?

Because if it isn't,it's not worth it.


----------



## Unknownm

welcome me to this club. Moved away from AMD Crossfire and switched over to EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid!


----------



## Ithanul

Holy....just found a 980Ti Hybrid for 360 bucks. Darn, not sure how far of a drive that is. That is so darn tempting to nab and throw into my folder rig.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Holy....just found a 980Ti Hybrid for 360 bucks. Darn, not sure how far of a drive that is. That is so darn tempting to nab and throw into my folder rig.


----------



## Unknownm

Can I flash 980 TI SC MAXAir rom to my 980 Ti Hybrid for higher power target?

I don't wanna start flashing if it means bricking my card


----------



## laneri1989

Hello guy im using a pair of 980 Ti Zotac AMP extreme and im gona ask if can using the bios mod of EVGA SC to unlock voltage limit?


----------



## Unknownm

Took the reference bios from OP of this thread. Copied pcie, 8+6 pin numbers to give me more power limit and left voltage untouched. I get 125% limit now but my voltage is stuck at 1.230, even though the bios inside maxwell tweaker reports 1.25v and can slide up to 1.6v. What's going on?

I cannot force anymore than 1.230v with any mod to the bios. Hoping to reach 1.250 or 1.275, but how?


----------



## Uyski

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Took the reference bios from OP of this thread. Copied pcie, 8+6 pin numbers to give me more power limit and left voltage untouched. I get 125% limit now but my voltage is stuck at 1.230, even though the bios inside maxwell tweaker reports 1.25v and can slide up to 1.6v. What's going on?
> 
> I cannot force anymore than 1.230v with any mod to the bios. Hoping to reach 1.250 or 1.275, but how?


Is it the bios with 1.281v?
I had the same issues as you. doing nvflash --protectoff before flashing solved it.


----------



## james8

MSI Afterburner has the ability to increase power target by 9%. If I simply do this and nothing else, will the card automatically overclock for me and I get better performance by moving only 1 slider?


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> MSI Afterburner has the ability to increase power target by 9%. If I simply do this and nothing else, will the card automatically overclock for me and I get better performance by moving only 1 slider?


yup, now try bumping the core clock rate a little


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Took the reference bios from OP of this thread. Copied pcie, 8+6 pin numbers to give me more power limit and left voltage untouched. I get 125% limit now but my voltage is stuck at 1.230, even though the bios inside maxwell tweaker reports 1.25v and can slide up to 1.6v. What's going on?
> 
> I cannot force anymore than 1.230v with any mod to the bios. Hoping to reach 1.250 or 1.275, but how?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it the bios with 1.281v?
> I had the same issues as you. doing nvflash --protectoff before flashing solved it.
Click to expand...

I tried out --protectoff and nothing. Under load no matter what GPU benchmark or Furmark I'm still getting 1.23v. I know the BIOS is set for 1.281v it seems like it's a driver restriction or hardware lock that's not allowing anymore...


----------



## Unknownm

sorry for second post, edit button is missing.

Here is to confirm my post. BIOS does have power limit increased, Voltage is up from 1.250v (stock BIOS) to 1.281v (stock bios w/ modded voltage) but yet it still goes to 1.23v. Don't know why it's extremely annoying as I wanna see what the limits are for my GPU, also Temps are within range to push even higher.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> sorry for second post, edit button is missing.
> 
> Here is to confirm my post. BIOS does have power limit increased, Voltage is up from 1.250v (stock BIOS) to 1.281v (stock bios w/ modded voltage) but yet it still goes to 1.23v. Don't know why it's extremely annoying as I wanna see what the limits are for my GPU, also Temps are within range to push even higher.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


try opening the bios with KEPLER bios tweaker to show the boost and temp voltage throttle settings:



the bios on the left will start boost @ 1.225(reads 1.23 in gpu-z) adjustable in AB/PX to 1.268 whereas, the one on the right is a constant 1.287 (reads 1.27 in gpu-z). second seet help keep the voltage from lowering at 60c to 70c - being on water wouldn't make that a concern for you but still set it.

open KBT setting sliders to anything - save- open in MBT to finalize. i highly suggest using the render test in gpu-z to test settings at first. for whatever reason setting the voltage very high would max my boost to 1583 (or something like that) and instacrash since that was 100Mhz higher than stable for my card. i then had to set the corresponding voltage tables higher than allowed voltage to stop that.

also sometimes AB was . .weird about getting the voltage up using PX w/KBOOST enabled would max out the voltage for me.


----------



## Grimz Reeper

I currently have a Gigabyte 980Ti Xtreme, What are the highest clocks (both memory and gpu clock) can i get with voltage?


----------



## Benny89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grimz Reeper*
> 
> I currently have a Gigabyte 980Ti Xtreme, What are the highest clocks (both memory and gpu clock) can i get with voltage?


Only your card will tell you







. It all depends on Silicon Lottery, but Gigabyte Gauntlet process should secure you at 1500 at least in my opinion. At least I don't remember meeting G1 Gaming or Xtreme 980Ti that didn't do 1500 at least.

My G1 Gaming is sitting at nice 1555 clock and wreck 1070 OCed in every game.

But really- you need to play with it yourself


----------



## zipeldiablo

Hi guys, tough choice here.
I am leaving the widescreen world switching from a 34"lg monitor to a 55" lg oled 4k tvscreen.

Since i am the owner of a 980ti hof it won't be enough to play in 4k ultra @60fps (far from enough one might say).
I wanted to wait for the 1080ti but i am afraid i will have to wait until 2017 and i cannot play 7months at medium quality with a ****ty framerate.
So what would you guys advise between theses options? :

- Buy another 980ti hof and go with sli (even though it seems this generation is not compatible with nvidia new sli bridge, can someone confirm?)
- Sell my 980ti and buy a sli of 1070 custom (question here is, is it worth the price? i am really not sure about this and from benchmarks it seems i won't see much difference with a sli of 980ti)
- Sell my 980ti and buy a sli of 1080 (here goes the pricey option, same question is it worth the price, for sure i will have enough framerate in 4k but at what cost... and i will definitly sell this as soon as the 1080ti are release, but on the other hand since this is the last generation i won't loose too much money).

There is not enough benchmarks on recent aaa titles it is kinda hard to say, i would like to add that i enjoy adding sweetfx to my games very much, meaning i will draw even more power from the graphic cards than if i was just playing in ultra.

Any help will be welcome


----------



## Uyski

Is your motherboard & CPU capable of 16x16x SLI?
If not, I wouldn't go SLI. In 2014 people were saying that the difference between 16x16x and 8x8x is minimal.
That's no longer true, based on these videos.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Is your motherboard & CPU capable of 16x16x SLI?
> If not, I wouldn't go SLI. In 2014 people were saying that the difference between 16x16x and 8x8x is minimal.
> That's no longer true, based on these videos.


Only shows TW3 and Project Cars benefitting from it and Project Cars was allready running at such high FPS that it wouldnt matter for me.
The rest was like 3% difference.

Not worth not going SLI for and not worth upgrading CPU and board for just that IMO.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Is your motherboard & CPU capable of 16x16x SLI?
> If not, I wouldn't go SLI. In 2014 people were saying that the difference between 16x16x and 8x8x is minimal.
> That's no longer true, based on these videos.


I don't have the choice anyway, i WILL go sli, the only question i have left is what gpu will i use.

Motherboard not compatible, those videos are interesting though, i will choose carefully my mobo when upgrading to kabylake next year


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> welcome me to this club. Moved away from AMD Crossfire and switched over to EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Uyski*
> 
> Is your motherboard & CPU capable of 16x16x SLI?
> If not, I wouldn't go SLI. In 2014 people were saying that the difference between 16x16x and 8x8x is minimal.
> That's no longer true, based on these videos.


I have heard that while the oleds have a great picture the tv has a slower than average response time or lag. I saw it somewhere on avs forums. Something like 30 to 40 ms. Will see if i can find it for you.


----------



## SauronTheGreat

farewell my friends as i have bought a 1080 g1 gaming, thanks to everyone who helped me... keep up the good work


----------



## ir88ed

@zipeldiablo: i have had great luck with my sli 980ti's in 4k ultra settings. I run a 5930k @4.6ghz and have the cards clocked at 1500mhz, and get a solid 67fps in Doom and TW3.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> @zipeldiablo: i have had great luck with my sli 980ti's in 4k ultra settings. I run a 5930k @4.6ghz and have the cards clocked at 1500mhz, and get a solid 67fps in Doom and TW3.


I think that is a fantastic build but, unless you game a lot, I would consider it a waste of money. (Clearly, you do game a lot so it is not a waste at all.) I hardly game anymore so I could not justify spending that much money but I know I would like it nonetheless. (I just do not game much anymore just because and not really for any other reason.)


----------



## ir88ed

I do game quite a bit, so $$$/hour cost is actually low. I am a computational biologist, and use this computer also for my home work rig, so that helps too. I have been meaning to utilize the 980ti cuda cores to speed up some of the larger jobs I run by breaking things into many parallel processes... but I haven't actually done that. Regardless, I NEED this computer. For work! ...and occasionally games. Well, OK, mostly for games.


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ManofGod1000*
> 
> I think that is a fantastic build but, unless you game a lot, I would consider it a waste of money. (Clearly, you do game a lot so it is not a waste at all.) I hardly game anymore so I could not justify spending that much money but I know I would like it nonetheless. (I just do not game much anymore just because and not really for any other reason.)


Depends on how much you earn really, when you afford buying a new rig each month there are things you don't really considerate the same way.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> @zipeldiablo: i have had great luck with my sli 980ti's in 4k ultra settings. I run a 5930k @4.6ghz and have the cards clocked at 1500mhz, and get a solid 67fps in Doom and TW3.


Do you apply things like sweetfx and anti-aliasing?


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> sorry for second post, edit button is missing.
> 
> Here is to confirm my post. BIOS does have power limit increased, Voltage is up from 1.250v (stock BIOS) to 1.281v (stock bios w/ modded voltage) but yet it still goes to 1.23v. Don't know why it's extremely annoying as I wanna see what the limits are for my GPU, also Temps are within range to push even higher.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> try opening the bios with KEPLER bios tweaker to show the boost and temp voltage throttle settings:
> 
> 
> 
> the bios on the left will start boost @ 1.225(reads 1.23 in gpu-z) adjustable in AB/PX to 1.268 whereas, the one on the right is a constant 1.287 (reads 1.27 in gpu-z). second seet help keep the voltage from lowering at 60c to 70c - being on water wouldn't make that a concern for you but still set it.
> 
> open KBT setting sliders to anything - save- open in MBT to finalize. i highly suggest using the render test in gpu-z to test settings at first. for whatever reason setting the voltage very high would max my boost to 1583 (or something like that) and instacrash since that was 100Mhz higher than stable for my card. i then had to set the corresponding voltage tables higher than allowed voltage to stop that.
> 
> also sometimes AB was . .weird about getting the voltage up using PX w/KBOOST enabled would max out the voltage for me.
Click to expand...





Okay few things I learned in this process.

Flashing with --protectoff does not flash the new BIOS not sure if it's because the new bios had the same name as the older bios I was flashing.

First was able to get 1.275v with 1.281v BIOS but the problem is it won't pass Valley Benchmark.

This is with stock boost clocks (1.5Ghz) so I figured I'll flash back to my older BIOS with higher target limit but no voltage mod.

However no matter what!!! it would always load 1.287v which results in a crash.

Last resort was to flash back to STOCK bios but after a restart it was still loading higher voltage and higher target limit which told me the flashing app wasn't working.

I always was flashing with nvflash.exe --protectoff which is the problem.

Re-flashed the stock bios with nvflash.exe NAME.bios and everything is fine.

Now comes down to why 1500Mhz wasn't stable to pass valley with 1.287v but 1.23v with 1493Mhz passes fine? Seems weird that 7Mhz needs more than 0.04v


----------



## Unknownm

Shes stable.

I lowered the boost clocks down to 1493 from 1516 and voltage to 1.25v (1.255v load) and passes valley like a dream, no glitches! finally

The windowed benchmark was just to run full speed clocks for screenshot. Testing was done in full screen with 8x AA max.


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I do game quite a bit, so $$$/hour cost is actually low. I am a computational biologist, and use this computer also for my home work rig, so that helps too. I have been meaning to utilize the 980ti cuda cores to speed up some of the larger jobs I run by breaking things into many parallel processes... but I haven't actually done that. Regardless, I NEED this computer. For work! ...and occasionally games. Well, OK, mostly for games.


That is definitely cool and nothing wrong with that. I spend more time on my machine at work than I do at home by far which is why I switched back to an AMD FX 8300 from a 6700k. Gamed very little and when I did, it was at 4k or 1440p and the difference was minimal at best while actually playing the game. (Saved a bit in the process and I prefer AMD anyways.) I am still on the single 980 Ti though and it appears I will be for a while. (I have not been able to grab any good Fury or Fury Nano deals in time before, *POOF*, they are gone!)









I am an IT professional so at least for the work I am doing, I do not need the latest, greatest but, I do love computers nonetheless.


----------



## ir88ed

I don't have SweetFX, and was under the impression it didn't work for DOOM. In the video I posted, I do not have AA on, but have since enabled it at max setting and I get the same frame rate. I also run nightmare settings where available. Also, I have DOOM set up under the NVIDIA control panel with SLI rendering mode = Force Aternate frame rendering 2, Power management = Prefer max performance, and vsync = adaptive.


----------



## superkeest

Question, if i want to disable boost and set my bios to run at my stable OC, do i first just oc the base clock normally, and then record what the frequency is in game when its boosted, and that is my new baseclock with no boost?

example: if i OC base clock to 1450mhz but then when gaming the clocks hit 1515. Should i use 1515 as my new base clock with no boost enabled?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Shes stable.
> 
> I lowered the boost clocks down to 1493 from 1516 and voltage to 1.25v (1.255v load) and passes valley like a dream, no glitches! finally
> 
> The windowed benchmark was just to run full speed clocks for screenshot. Testing was done in full screen with 8x AA max.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


glad you got it sorted - you did, right?

as you mentioned in the other post, when it comes to voltage on maxwell; less is more, unlike kepler.

i could be wrong but to me it seems the higher the ASIC the lower the "voltage wall" before the card gets unstable unless going sub ambient cooling.


----------



## Unknownm

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Shes stable.
> 
> I lowered the boost clocks down to 1493 from 1516 and voltage to 1.25v (1.255v load) and passes valley like a dream, no glitches! finally
> 
> The windowed benchmark was just to run full speed clocks for screenshot. Testing was done in full screen with 8x AA max.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you got it sorted - you did, right?
> 
> as you mentioned in the other post, when it comes to voltage on maxwell; less is more, unlike kepler.
> 
> i could be wrong but to me it seems the higher the ASIC the lower the "voltage wall" before the card gets unstable unless going sub ambient cooling.
Click to expand...





Coming from the AMD side I'm wondering can a 980 Ti be unlocked to Titan X. However I couldn't find any threads with more information and the BIOS would need to be edited (6GB instead of 12GB).

Now that I've found a base for my overclock can Boost be disabled on 980 Ti? I know how to do it but I'm not sure if it will brick my card. Also any BIOS hex editors to edit memory timings or memory straps?


----------



## VaiFanatic

I just picked up an LG 27UD68 4K monitor and I've pretty damn happy with it.

Right now my 980Ti can run GTAV at 4K and nearly everything maxed pulling in 25-50fps depending on what I'm doing. Witcher 3 seems to sit about 30fps maxed out.

Haven't tried anything else, but so far the regular user experience (browsing, working, etc.) has been fantastic. I'm looking at getting two more of these monitors to have my triple screen display again, but am wondering if investing in another 980Ti will do the trick for me.

I won't be planning on running all three monitors combined through Nvidia Surround; just want three 4K screens with whatever content I choose to display on each.


----------



## ir88ed

ViaF, I have a 3x 4k setup, with 2x SLI 980ti's and a 5930K i7. My samsung monitors overclock reasonably well, and the 980s will drive a single monitor at 67FPS in TW3 and Doom, max settings, AA on, adaptive vsync, with no problem. I have the cards clocked out to 1500mhz, which should be attainable by most cards. The 4K monitors are nice for gamming, but equally nice for coding. I run all three monitors when working, then turn two off and crank up the refresh rate for gaming.

Here is what you can expect with a reasonable monitor OC:
Doom -> 



TW3 ->


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Shes stable.
> 
> I lowered the boost clocks down to 1493 from 1516 and voltage to 1.25v (1.255v load) and passes valley like a dream, no glitches! finally
> 
> The windowed benchmark was just to run full speed clocks for screenshot. Testing was done in full screen with 8x AA max.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you got it sorted - you did, right?
> 
> as you mentioned in the other post, when it comes to voltage on maxwell; less is more, unlike kepler.
> 
> i could be wrong but to me it seems the higher the ASIC the lower the "voltage wall" before the card gets unstable unless going sub ambient cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from the AMD side I'm wondering can a 980 Ti be unlocked to Titan X. However I couldn't find any threads with more information and the BIOS would need to be edited (6GB instead of 12GB).
> 
> Now that I've found a base for my overclock can Boost be disabled on 980 Ti? I know how to do it but I'm not sure if it will brick my card. Also any BIOS hex editors to edit memory timings or memory straps?
Click to expand...

from what i understand is nv laser cuts chips to disable parts so no unlocking is possible. disabling boost wouldn't cause a bricking issue, but i do leave mine alone since i don't bench frequently and not bothered by a few seconds of frames rate dropping while a scene loads while gaming.

maxwell bios tweaker is about all that's available - there were some hex editors during the kepler heyday but those are long gone (i mean folks like occam razor and skyn3t) still i don't think anyone messed w/mem timings/voltage.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Shes stable.
> 
> I lowered the boost clocks down to 1493 from 1516 and voltage to 1.25v (1.255v load) and passes valley like a dream, no glitches! finally
> 
> The windowed benchmark was just to run full speed clocks for screenshot. Testing was done in full screen with 8x AA max.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> glad you got it sorted - you did, right?
> 
> as you mentioned in the other post, when it comes to voltage on maxwell; less is more, unlike kepler.
> 
> i could be wrong but to me it seems the higher the ASIC the lower the "voltage wall" before the card gets unstable unless going sub ambient cooling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coming from the AMD side I'm wondering can a 980 Ti be unlocked to Titan X. However I couldn't find any threads with more information and the BIOS would need to be edited (6GB instead of 12GB).
> 
> Now that I've found a base for my overclock can Boost be disabled on 980 Ti? I know how to do it but I'm not sure if it will brick my card. Also any BIOS hex editors to edit memory timings or memory straps?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> from what i understand is nv laser cuts chips to disable parts so no unlocking is possible. disabling boost wouldn't cause a bricking issue, but i do leave mine alone since i don't bench frequently and not bothered by a few seconds of frames rate dropping while a scene loads while gaming.
> 
> maxwell bios tweaker is about all that's available - there were some hex editors during the kepler heyday but those are long gone (i mean folks like occam razor and skyn3t) still i don't think anyone messed w/mem timings/voltage.
Click to expand...

Thanks I'm gonna disable boost tonight and try it out


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Thanks I'm gonna disable boost tonight and try it out


You could also use K-Boost in EVGA Precision X. K-Boost is a soft clock method of forcing the GPU to work at its maximum boost clock.


----------



## wermad

How's the cooler on the evga hybrid?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> How's the cooler on the evga hybrid?


with 1.255v I'm hitting 50c in 24c ambient room. No problems with it so far but fan is @ 100%. I don't really care for the noise because when my AC is on it's the most loudest!


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> with 1.255v I'm hitting 50c in 24c ambient room. No problems with it so far but fan is @ 100%. I don't really care for the noise because when my AC is on it's the most loudest!


Thanks









Jay mentioned the fan control is only good for the turbine fan and (much like my old twin 295x2's), the radiator fan doesn't have control. How noisy is the rad fan? I have a bunch of sp120s here (~65) i can use instead







.


----------



## Castaile

Hey guys

How come I can pass Firestrike Ultra (4K) and get a valid score but I can't pass graphics test 1 of the normal Firestrike?

The classy is under water and is overclocked to 1503mhz stable when I'm stress testing with valley.


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wermad*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jay mentioned the fan control is only good for the turbine fan and (much like my old twin 295x2's), the radiator fan doesn't have control. How noisy is the rad fan? I have a bunch of sp120s here (~65) i can use instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The stock rad fan is not very noisy (coming from the G1, which is an effin turbo-prop plane comapared to the Hybrid). But I disconnected the stock one anyway, bought a Noctua NF-F12-PWM and combined with SpeedFan it's now a very-very-silent card (along with a nice 1503/8100 overclock).


----------



## panosxidis

whats a difrence
between Msi gaming 6G 980ti vs Msi gaming 6g golden edition?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> The stock rad fan is not very noisy (coming from the G1, which is an effin turbo-prop plane comapared to the Hybrid). But I disconnected the stock one anyway, bought a Noctua NF-F12-PWM and combined with SpeedFan it's now a very-very-silent card (along with a nice 1503/8100 overclock).


I personally enjoy the sensation of taking off from a runway in a small 6 seat air plane flying through a hurricane next to a rocket launch when my G1 Gaming's fans spin up.

In all seriousness though the stock heat sink on the G1 Gaming is ridiculously noisy, I noticed it more when my PC is under my desk and next to a wall versus when it was on top of my desk and had more open air around the case, even though no ventilation is blocked off where it's at.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Thanks I'm gonna disable boost tonight and try it out
> 
> 
> 
> You could also use K-Boost in EVGA Precision X. K-Boost is a soft clock method of forcing the GPU to work at its maximum boost clock.
Click to expand...

When K-Boost is enabled I loose the ability to read GPU load. Any 3D application just reads 0% in GPU-Z & MSI Afterburner so this is why I'm trying to stay clear of K-boost

*Update:*

GPU will start 1493.5Mhz but still need to apply overvoltage or else GPU runs 880Mhz.

Even though TDP base @ 1499mhz it still runs 1493.5mhz which tells me it is following boost table in bios

Not sure why it's doing this! I can apply 7mhz offset in afterburner to get 1498.6Mhz which is close to 1499 clock I wanted.

No more EVGA PrecisionX 16 software needed because everything can be done in MSI afterburner


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Castaile*
> 
> Hey guys
> How come I can pass Firestrike Ultra (4K) and get a valid score but I can't pass graphics test 1 of the normal Firestrike?
> The classy is under water and is overclocked to 1503mhz stable when I'm stress testing with valley.


Card is more stable at high resolution than lower. Have to lower clocks to pass regular Firestrike(1080p)


----------



## wermad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> The stock rad fan is not very noisy (coming from the G1, which is an effin turbo-prop plane comapared to the Hybrid). But I disconnected the stock one anyway, bought a Noctua NF-F12-PWM and combined with SpeedFan it's now a very-very-silent card (along with a nice 1503/8100 overclock).


Thanks dude









Thinking of three hybrids using (ugh







) an evga Z170 classy. Need to find a good case. Traditionally, I've been a hardcore water cooler, but I'm trying to tone it down this time around and to try something new. So I'm going with aio's.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> whats a difrence
> between Msi gaming 6G 980ti vs Msi gaming 6g golden edition?


6G:
Quote:


> Graphics Processing Unit NVIDIA GeForce® GTX 980Ti Interface PCI Express x16 3.0 Boost / Base Core Clock 1279 MHz / 1178 MHz (OC Mode)
> 1228 MHz / 1140 MHz (Gaming Mode)
> 1076 MHz / 1000 MHz (Silent Mode) Memory Size (MB) 6144 Memory Type GDDR5 Memory Interface 384 bits Memory Clock Speed (MHz) 7010 / 7096 (OC Mode) DVI Connectors 1 (Dual-link DVI-I), Max Resolution: 2560 x 1600 @60 Hz. HDMI Connectors 1 DisplayPort 3 (version 1.2)
> Max Resolution: 4096x2160 @60 Hz Maximum Displays 4 HDCP Support Y RAMDAC speed (MHz) 400 DirectX Version Support 12 OpenGL Version Support 4.4 Multi-GPU Technology SLI, 4-way Card Dimension(mm) 277 x 140 x 40 Card Weight (g) 1068 Power consumption (W) 250 Recommended PSU (W) 400 Power Connectors 8-pin x2 Accessories 1x 8-pin Power Cable, 1x DVI to VGA Dongle


GE:
Quote:


> Graphics Processing Unit NVIDIA Geforce® GTX 980 Ti Interface PCI Express x16 3.0 Boost / Base Core Clock 1291 MHz / 1190 MHz (OC Mode)
> 1228 MHz / 1140 MHz (Gaming Mode)
> 1076 MHz / 1000 MHz (Silent Mode) Memory Size (MB) 6144 Memory Type GDDR5 Memory Interface 384-bits Memory Clock Speed (MHz) 7010 / 7096 (OC Mode) DVI Connectors 1 (Dual-link DVI-I), Max Resolution: 2560 x 1600 @60 Hz. HDMI Connectors 1 DisplayPort 3 (version 1.2)
> Max Resolution: 4096x2160 @60 Hz Maximum Displays 4 HDCP Support Y RAMDAC speed (MHz) 400 DirectX Version Support 12 OpenGL Version Support 4.5 Multi-GPU Technology SLI, 4-way Card Dimension(mm) 277 x 141 x 40 Card Weight (g) 1338 Power consumption (W) 250 Recommended PSU (W) 600 Power Connectors 8-pin x2 Accessories 6-pin to 8-pin Power Cable x 1, DVI to VGA Dongle x 1


It looks like the Golden has a slightly higher oc.

https://us.msi.com/Graphics-card/GTX-980-Ti-GAMING-6G-GOLDEN-EDITION.html#hero-overview


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> Card is more stable at high resolution than lower. Have to lower clocks to pass regular Firestrike(1080p)


Oddly, this is true. I can pass Ultra at 1506/8GHz but need 1480/8GHz to pass regular.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> The stock rad fan is not very noisy (coming from the G1, which is an effin turbo-prop plane comapared to the Hybrid). But I disconnected the stock one anyway, bought a Noctua NF-F12-PWM and combined with SpeedFan it's now a very-very-silent card (along with a nice 1503/8100 overclock).


My Hybrid runs a 1500/7800 when gaming at stock volts. I run push pull and have both those fans plus the pump itself running on my fan controller. When surfing etc I have the fans at 40% and pump at 60%. Very quiet. Gaming 70% on fans and 70% on pump.


----------



## zednor

Is it normal that my EVGA 980Ti SC starts doing a 1 sec black screen flash while gaming once every 6 hours?I got it with an EVGA 850 G2 and my screen is a Dell U2515H.I changed the display port cable but it did not fix it.Is it possible that my card has an issue?It does it on stock and overclocked.


----------



## Farih

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Is it normal that my EVGA 980Ti SC starts doing a 1 sec black screen flash while gaming once every 6 hours?I got it with an EVGA 850 G2 and my screen is a Dell U2515H.I changed the display port cable but it did not fix it.Is it possible that my card has an issue?It does it on stock and overclocked.


Friend of mine that uses DP cable has this problem to.
I use HDMI and dont have a problem at all.

He has Gigabyte 980ti's and i have an INNO3D.


----------



## Unknownm

Anyone direct me to memory voltage mod? I understand bios least for now don't have a voltage option for memory so my best bet is hardware.

I own the 980Ti Hybrid and willing to mod the hardware side to push higher clocks on my memory. Currently running 1980mhz. Im unstable @ 2000mhz


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Anyone direct me to memory voltage mod? I understand bios least for now don't have a voltage option for memory so my best bet is hardware.
> 
> I own the 980Ti Hybrid and willing to mod the hardware side to push higher clocks on my memory. Currently running 1980mhz. Im unstable @ 2000mhz


I wouldn't bother unless you really need it.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Anyone direct me to memory voltage mod? I understand bios least for now don't have a voltage option for memory so my best bet is hardware.
> 
> I own the 980Ti Hybrid and willing to mod the hardware side to push higher clocks on my memory. Currently running 1980mhz. Im unstable @ 2000mhz
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't bother unless you really need it.
Click to expand...

Even vgpu mod. I'm bios limited to 1.275v, getting 25mV offset would be nice, hit 1.3v


----------



## rudyae86

What do you guys think about the 980 Ti (Maxwell) being moved to Legacy status?

I feel kind of bummed since I recently got a used EVGA 980 Ti FTW edition for 350 used.....


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> What do you guys think about the 980 Ti (Maxwell) being moved to Legacy status?
> 
> I feel kind of bummed since I recently got a used EVGA 980 Ti FTW edition for 350 used.....


I am upset that NVIDIA failed to provide proper async compute. Those who bought the card originally for $650 have been cheated out of the most important feature of the low-level APIs.


----------



## davidcapi

I don't think it is that relevant, for now. Async compute has its limitations, not every 3d scene will benefit from it as much and while I'm sure this will be getting better for the Dx12/openGL/Vulkan it will take a while, like everything concerning video cards and features implementations, but of course It's like talking about hardware T&L years ago. Not a must but definitely the future.

Nvidia is clearly making Pascal "the only option" and with moves like no SLI on GTX 1060, it's building its market the way Nvidia wants it.

I'm happy they are now paying $30 to whoever bought a GTX970 and lives in the U.S, I've been green team for years now but Nvidia has gotten a bit shady with its actual business model, more than usual.

What really makes me cringe is the price hike they introduced with Pascal. You normally expect better performance, better features with newer cards of the same performance tier/price but with this generation you will need somewhere between $50 to $150 or even more for a GTX1080/GTX1070 when compared to Maxwell. Maxwell Titan was $1000, Pascal Titan is $1200.

The problem in my case is resell value, not the buying price really. I have 2x980Ti which I bought on launch so I feel like I really enjoyed for a long time cards that even now, can come close to 90% the performance of a gtx1080 but now my cards are at least $100 cheaper than the price I would have gotten without the price tag rise/higher performance per dollar and watt.

The other feature thats a bit important to me is the Multiprojection capabilities related to VR but being an owner of an Oculus Rift I will have to say that resolution on VR headsets as of now, is a huge step backwards. I know it's limited by today's screens but I simply can't stand the low resolution. Brings me headaches and a overall sense of disappointment. CV2/Vive 2 will hopefully close the gap.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> What do you guys think about the 980 Ti (Maxwell) being moved to Legacy status?
> 
> I feel kind of bummed since I recently got a used EVGA 980 Ti FTW edition for 350 used.....


Legacy status means the card itself is no longer produced. Game optimizations will still happen on Maxwell.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> All it means is that we have stopped manufacturing the GPU. Most of the optimizations we add to our drivers are not architecture specific so they should help most GPUs. If we are going to stop providing driver support for a GPU then we use the term EOL or end of life. Some businesses depend on having access to a GPU for a long time so it is useful for them to know which GPUs are current and which GPUs we have stopped manufacturing.


http://forums.guru3d.com/showpost.php?p=5313580&postcount=5

personally i am not . .surprised(?) what would one expect with a new product line being released?

i just sent my eVGA SC+ for an RMA so the best i can expect to get back is a refurb. i just hope it's better OCing than the mediocre card i had.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zednor*
> 
> Is it normal that my EVGA 980Ti SC starts doing a 1 sec black screen flash while gaming once every 6 hours?I got it with an EVGA 850 G2 and my screen is a Dell U2515H.I changed the display port cable but it did not fix it.Is it possible that my card has an issue?It does it on stock and overclocked.


Hi zednor, try to use adaptive mode (not optimal power) in nvidia power manager option.


----------



## GoLDii3

Is there anyone here kind enough to modify my G1 bios? I want to push the voltaje to 1,25V but i have no idea on how to.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Is there anyone here kind enough to modify my G1 bios? I want to push the voltaje to 1,25V but i have no idea on how to.


Best people for quick help since you didn't post your stock bios would be ...

1) Laithan *HERE* ... make sure to read the OP ...

2) or Dark *HERE* ... make sure to read the OP ...

Hope that helps


----------



## rcfc89

If anyone here is interested I just put my Lightning's up for sale in the classifieds. Killer deal.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Best people for quick help since you didn't post your stock bios would be ...
> 
> 1) Laithan *HERE* ... make sure to read the OP ...
> 
> 2) or Dark *HERE* ... make sure to read the OP ...
> 
> Hope that helps


I already posted on the second thread and the first one doesn't look like he takes requests,im just going to leave the ZIP here and maybe someone kind enough will help me









GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## looniam

what are you using for OCing? afterburner?

looks like you ought to hitting 1.250 with the voltage slider all the way:


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what are you using for OCing? afterburner?
> 
> looks like you ought to hitting 1.250 with the voltage slider all the way:


I gave it +87,GPU-Z still shows 1,23V


----------



## looniam

go to +100 - that's my max AB setting.

AB is weird at times for me, sometimes it takes +24 - +36 to see a voltage bump. to hear it from unwinder; it has to do with ASIC/bios/GPUboost/driver.

quick question:
whats the boost voltage w/o adjustments you see?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> go to +100 - that's my max AB setting.
> 
> AB is weird at times for me, sometimes it takes +24 - +36 to see a voltage bump. to hear it from unwinder; it has to do with ASIC/bios/GPUboost/driver.
> 
> quick question:
> whats the boost voltage w/o adjustments you see?


It only allows up to +87 and OC Guru does not change anything so definitly it's a softcap since that guy Laithan has raised it.

voltage at boost is 1,20


----------



## looniam

ok . .give this a whack

GoLDii3.zip 152k .zip file


*!BUT BEFORE YOU DO!*

i opened it w/kepler bios tweaker to show two hidden voltage slider sets; first is boost and the second is temp throttling that can occur.



MAX voltage is *1.268*

BOOST voltage is 1.1875 to MAX

TEMP is MAX to MAX - will have NO throttling due to temps.

i highly suggest using gpu-z render test to observe the voltage behavior. this may also have an affect on your boost _so please pay attention_.

i won't be hurt if you pass tbh, i get a little nervous modding other's bios.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok . .give this a whack
> 
> GoLDii3.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> i highly suggest using gpu-z render test to observe the voltage behavior. *this may also have an affect on your boost so please pay attention.
> *


What do you mean with that?


----------



## looniam

voltage/boost works together:


adding more voltage w/o adjusting the core speed in AB can/will increase the boost clock.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> voltage/boost works together:
> 
> 
> adding more voltage w/o adjusting the core speed in AB can/will increase the boost clock.


yes until voltage hit 1250 (+50mV in my case), from+50mV to +87mV dont add core speed.


----------



## Unknownm

Hey guys I found a guide on how to hard volt a titan x (maxwell) and thinking about trying this on 980ti










If it turns out the layout and everything else is the same what kind of voltage would 6.5kOhm give me? It says 7.1 is +20mv so 6.5 would give +80mV?


----------



## Ithanul

Ah, the pencil method. I think one of the other folders did that to a card or two. Can't remember who though.

Think I still have the linked saved since I planned to do it to my 980 STRIX.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Ah, the pencil method. I think one of the other folders did that to a card or two. Can't remember who though.
> 
> Think I still have the linked saved since I planned to do it to my 980 STRIX.


Please share I really want to push this card, temps never hit past 50c with 1.275v and thats the bios limit. 1.325v im willing to go


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Please share I really want to push this card, temps never hit past 50c with 1.275v and thats the bios limit. 1.325v im willing to go


Found it. http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## Unknownm

so I did the pencil mod and used my multimeter and measured 7.308kOhm before doing any mod and after I got 6.85kOhm. Put it all back together and I'm still getting same idle voltage and load under GPUZ. At first I thought GPUZ won't report anything so I pushed the core to 1550mhz from stable 1503Mhz and got the same results, just a crash. Its still stable at 1503Mhz which tells me nothing worked.

What did I do wrong the meter did report 6.85kohm which in the guide said 7.1 will give +20mV (assuming 6.8 is +50mV) that means I should be loading 1.325v?

sigh


----------



## looniam

i guess you missed all the posts that show maxwell doesn't do well with added voltage. anything past 1.25-1.27 on air/water will do nothing.

but hey you had fun, right?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i guess you missed all the posts that show maxwell doesn't do well with added voltage. anything past 1.25-1.27 on air/water will do nothing.
> 
> but hey you had fun, right?


I would agree with this if I was able to push over 1.275v.

After following the guide and confirming many times that I'm getting 6.5kOhm (second time) or 6.7kOhm (first time) compared to 7.30kOhms stock. I was getting tired of reading voltage from GPUZ so I removed my Back plate to measure GPU voltage from the top side of card and my meter reports 1.27v so yeah this mod doesn't work on my card. I'm using pencil "B" and shading it little bit always gets me 6.5 to 6.7 and I quad-checked the guide... poop









Maybe if I can solder on some resistor or something it might work


----------



## looniam

don't go by software since it will read what the driver reports; the only true way to get a voltage reading is w/DMM.



keep in mind that is a TX . .i would think the 980ti could be the same or could be different depending on reference or AIB card.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Hi!

I had a 980Ti for a pretty long time, recently changed ut out since I sold 2x 980s and bought a 1080.

I can do 1500-1520 on stock voltage/stock bios.

Is that considering golden, or just good?

I sadly have that card now on air in a folding rig. So it will be doomed to fold for the rest of its life.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, software will not report right when you do that mod.

It more useful like for my STRIX since it is locked at 1.212v.







Last time I am ever touching one of these cards. Going to do the mod to it and smack a water block to it after wards. Then I don't have to listen to its crazy death bee fans. Worse darn fans I have ever heard on a card and that considering I use to run OG Titans and 7970 with air coolers running at 70-80% fan speed for folding.


----------



## davidcapi

In my case, after trying several Bios mods I found out that going up to 1.27volts didn't do much in both my cards. One card goes up to 1525/7900 and the other one makes it to 1480/8000, since I use SLI I must settle with the slowest OC'd speeds and temps could go 10c higher with the higher voltages, cooled with water. +50Mhz core tops. I went back to default Bios and 50c load temps.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I had a 980Ti for a pretty long time, recently changed ut out since I sold 2x 980s and bought a 1080.
> 
> I can do 1500-1520 on stock voltage/stock bios.
> 
> Is that considering golden, or just good?
> 
> I sadly have that card now on air in a folding rig. So it will be doomed to fold for the rest of its life.


A little above average.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't go by software since it will read what the driver reports; the only true way to get a voltage reading is w/DMM.
> 
> 
> 
> keep in mind that is a TX . .i would think the 980ti could be the same or could be different depending on reference or AIB card.


that's where I measured to and it reports 1.27


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quick question guys.
I don't have enough space between my 2cards (sli hof meaning 1cm space top between both cards) so the top gpu got up to 84degrees when gaming and obviously it doesn't like it and my display crash.
I am wondering, if i connect my screen to the bottom gpu will that ease the load on the top gpu allowing it to have less heat?
Or should i just wait until the end of the month and my new motherboard?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Quick question guys.
> I don't have enough space between my 2cards (sli hof meaning 1cm space top between both cards) so the top gpu got up to 84degrees when gaming and obviously it doesn't like it and my display crash.
> I am wondering, if i connect my screen to the bottom gpu will that ease the load on the top gpu allowing it to have less heat?
> Or should i just wait until the end of the month and my new motherboard?


Switching your display unfortunately won't work. Your best bet is to take a look at the case and find any way you can mount a fan to blow into the small crack. Also make sure the top card is the higher ASIC card. Both solutions will only help so much and is why many people in similar situations as yours opt for reference blower style coolers to help with what you are seeing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zipeldiablo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Switching your display unfortunately won't work. Your best bet is to take a look at the case and find any way you can mount a fan to blow into the small crack. Also make sure the top card is the higher ASIC card. Both solutions will only help so much and is why many people in similar situations as yours opt for reference blower style coolers to help with what you are seeing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I already got a 180mm fan blowing right at the cards, so it seems i'm screwed.
Why should the top card be the higher asic if i may ask?

I guess single gpu will have to do until the end of the month and the new motherboard.
First time in my life i got a gpu reaching that much heat, i have to admit i got a little scared when the screen goes black lol.
Thanks for the intel


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipeldiablo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Switching your display unfortunately won't work. Your best bet is to take a look at the case and find any way you can mount a fan to blow into the small crack. Also make sure the top card is the higher ASIC card. Both solutions will only help so much and is why many people in similar situations as yours opt for reference blower style coolers to help with what you are seeing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I already got a 180mm fan blowing right at the cards, so it seems i'm screwed.
> Why should the top card be the higher asic if i may ask?
> 
> I guess single gpu will have to do until the end of the month and the new motherboard.
> First time in my life i got a gpu reaching that much heat, i have to admit i got a little scared when the screen goes black lol.
> Thanks for the intel
Click to expand...

Two cards running the same clock the one with the higher ASIC does so with less voltage requirement typically. Lower voltage means less heat generated. Since the top card is the card needing to be cooled the most it is best to do everything possible to cool it.

You have more options than single card. You can always flash a custom bios with an undervolt applied. Two cards with undervolt and overclock will still outperform a single card overvolted and overclocked given they are the same model (I.e. 980ti)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zipeldiablo

Makes sense, thank you for clarifying this


----------



## nyk20z3

I just picked up a Gigabyte 980 ti from newegg for $430, i was on the fence over a 1070,1080 and even went to buy a Titan X today but after seeing the $125 in tax i was seriously turned off. At the end of the day i dont game like i use to and have no plans to go to 4K so this card will still get the job done and it was what i was looking for aesthetics wise. My previous cards where a Asus Nano, Asus 980 Matrix, MSI 780 Lighting etc.

It will be paired with a Gigabyte Z170X Ultra Gaming, 6700K.


----------



## MOSER91

Hey guys I'm trying to flash my stock BIOS, but I get a "BIOS Cert. 2.0 Verification Error". I'm not sure how to get around this, I need help?


----------



## Nineball

So i've been starting to have this weird issue with my 980 ti hybrid. When ever i start to game my voltage and clock speed will drop as though its not under load and then shoot backup to my set clocks and voltage. What's weird is that it only happens at the beginning of gaming/putting load on the card, but once its done acting stupid i'll have solid voltage and clocks. My custom bios runs at 1.274v and my card is overclocked to 1535 ( i even tested this at 1513 mhz as well)


----------



## BinaryDemon

Hi, I'm a late joining member. The EVGA Refurb's GTX980Ti's for $300 + shipping proved too tempting to pass up. I'm coming from SLI GTX970's. I can see I've taken a small hit in most benchmarks, but I'm happy to leave hit-or-miss SLI support + 3.5gb vram far behind me. Still trying to find my sweet spot overclock, currently at a safe +200mhz GPU / +300mhz Mem.


----------



## kariverson

I have an MSI 980ti on the way as we speak, my HD7990 died and I'm replacing it with a big upgrade







I'll join the club when it reaches me


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> I just picked up a Gigabyte 980 ti from newegg for $430, i was on the fence over a 1070,1080 and even went to buy a Titan X today but after seeing the $125 in tax i was seriously turned off. At the end of the day i dont game like i use to and have no plans to go to 4K so this card will still get the job done and it was what i was looking for aesthetics wise. My previous cards where a Asus Nano, Asus 980 Matrix, MSI 780 Lighting etc.
> 
> It will be paired with a Gigabyte Z170X Ultra Gaming, 6700K.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Hi, I'm a late joining member. The EVGA Refurb's GTX980Ti's for $300 + shipping proved too tempting to pass up. I'm coming from SLI GTX970's. I can see I've taken a small hit in most benchmarks, but I'm happy to leave hit-or-miss SLI support + 3.5gb vram far behind me. Still trying to find my sweet spot overclock, currently at a safe +200mhz GPU / +300mhz Mem.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kariverson*
> 
> I have an MSI 980ti on the way as we speak, my HD7990 died and I'm replacing it with a big upgrade
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll join the club when it reaches me


Good to see people taking advantage of the deals out there on the 980 Ti.
Even though it isn't the latest and greatest card now, it still offers plenty of performance, and now some good bang for the buck, lol.

I certainly intend to hang on to mine for a good while yet.


----------



## kariverson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Good to see people taking advantage of the deals out there on the 980 Ti.
> Even though it isn't the latest and greatest card now, it still offers plenty of performance, and now some good bang for the buck, lol.
> 
> I certainly intend to hang on to mine for a good while yet.


Most definitely. The card is more than enough for anything less than 4k you throw at it. IMO it's not really worth upgrading yet, maybe the 1080ti will have enough gap in performance to make the deal worth it. Although with the prices nvidia is going for now I am not really sure


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kariverson*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Good to see people taking advantage of the deals out there on the 980 Ti.
> Even though it isn't the latest and greatest card now, it still offers plenty of performance, and now some good bang for the buck, lol.
> 
> I certainly intend to hang on to mine for a good while yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Most definitely. The card is more than enough for anything less than 4k you throw at it. IMO it's not really worth upgrading yet, maybe the 1080ti will have enough gap in performance to make the deal worth it. Although with the prices nvidia is going for now I am not really sure
Click to expand...

Yeah, Nvidia has some real powerhouses incoming, with insane prices to match.
Such as the Titan X, lol. The 1080 Ti will cost a bundle as well.

I agree that if 4K isn't your thing (it certainly isn't mine yet) then a 980 Ti is quite sufficient.

And welcome to OCN!


----------



## kariverson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yeah, Nvidia has some real powerhouses incoming, with insane prices to match.
> Such as the Titan X, lol. The 1080 Ti will cost a bundle as well.
> 
> I agree that if 4K isn't your thing (it certainly isn't mine yet) then a 980 Ti is quite sufficient.
> 
> And welcome to OCN!


Thanks dude, happy to be here.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, the 980Tis are still strong cards.

I'm actually going to wait for big die Volta if it can fold/boinc well.

Been toying with nabbing another 980Ti to go in my folder. Darn things still put out 650-750K PPD. On rare good occasions 800-900K PPD.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Good to see people taking advantage of the deals out there on the 980 Ti.
> Even though it isn't the latest and greatest card now, it still offers plenty of performance, and now some good bang for the buck, lol.
> 
> I certainly intend to hang on to mine for a good while yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kariverson*
> 
> Most definitely. The card is more than enough for anything less than 4k you throw at it. IMO it's not really worth upgrading yet, maybe the 1080ti will have enough gap in performance to make the deal worth it. Although with the prices nvidia is going for now I am not really sure


Yeah, I totally agree. I think I'll skip this generation. The 980ti's in SLI shreds most games @ 3440x1440. I mean, BF4 at 175% resolution scaling with ultra settings...? yes please.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryDemon*
> 
> Hi, I'm a late joining member. The EVGA Refurb's GTX980Ti's for $300 + shipping proved too tempting to pass up. I'm coming from SLI GTX970's. I can see I've taken a small hit in most benchmarks, but I'm happy to leave hit-or-miss SLI support + 3.5gb vram far behind me. Still trying to find my sweet spot overclock, currently at a safe +200mhz GPU / +300mhz Mem.


You will like the single card much better. I did the same switch last October and my single 980TI hybrid at 1520/7800 is as fast in most games as my 970 G1's were in the games I play. The main thing is the smoothness of a single card. I had SLI/Crossfire since the old 7950gx2 days. I will go single card from now on.


----------



## mouacyk

The 1070 is the best thing to ever happen for 1440p graphics. It has made [email protected] possible via second-hand 980 TI's at $300 and BINB around $350. That was impossible previously on AAA games at that price range.


----------



## HAL900

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14146847


----------



## Zaor

First game i put after getting my $380 980ti,Rise of Tomb Raider with very high textures and i'm already observing stutter due to vram limitation and that's on 1080p.The card is crazy strong as i can enable even SSAA and not go below 55fps with everything maxed but this has me worried that i might have to upgrade in less than a year if this trend with crazy vram requirements continues.Not a good start


----------



## Ithanul

Is it really maxing the VRAM out though? I don't have that game to test with mine since I am not interested in it, and have a very huge backlog I am working through. Just finally got around to playing Bioshock Infinite atm (which I am enjoying, though the enemies are dumb as rocks).

I have the first Tomb Raider remake. Need to finish that one up too.


----------



## Dude970

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MOSER91*
> 
> Hey guys I'm trying to flash my stock BIOS, but I get a "BIOS Cert. 2.0 Verification Error". I'm not sure how to get around this, I need help?


use the nvflash from here, it stops the cert error
https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2709/nvflash-5-292-0-for-windows


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> First game i put after getting my $380 980ti,Rise of Tomb Raider with very high textures and i'm already observing stutter due to vram limitation and that's on 1080p.The card is crazy strong as i can enable even SSAA and not go below 55fps with everything maxed but this has me worried that i might have to upgrade in less than a year if this trend with crazy vram requirements continues.Not a good start


Tomb Raider uses 4096x4096 textures on Ultra. Those are no joke,you don't need them on a 1080p screen.


----------



## Ithanul

Good god, no kidding. You probably can easily get away with High without noticing anything. Heck, I know of games where you can lower the shadow settings without any degrade in noticeable quality.

Finally upgraded to a 2560 x 1400P screen. Just taking me some time to get use to the extra screen space and size of this monitor. Though, the monitor is sure sweet when doing my CS programming classes on it.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Tomb Raider uses 4096x4096 textures on Ultra. Those are no joke,you don't need them on a 1080p screen.


But i waaant them,i won't be able to sleep at night if i can't max the first game i bought with 980ti







.Seriously the card is great,this has to be the first game that needs 8gb vram even on 1080p,there is some small improvement in image when using very high textures that is noticeable even in full hd.From the looks of things the vram hogs in future games will be high res textures and AA and less resolution as you can max the game even in 4k if you use high textures without the game swapping between vram and system ram.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> But i waaant them,i won't be able to sleep at night if i can't max the first game i bought with 980ti
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .Seriously the card is great,this has to be the first game that needs 8gb vram even on 1080p,there is some small improvement in image when using very high textures that is noticeable even in full hd.From the looks of things the vram hogs in future games will be high res textures and AA and less resolution as you can max the game even in 4k if you use high textures without the game swapping between vram and system ram.


Those textures are useful for people running 4K so that they don't appear stretched.


----------



## kariverson

If VRAM is the issue shouldn't adding a second 980ti in SLI solve the problem better and more economically than upgrading to 1080? Excuse me if that's a stupid remark, still learning


----------



## Corsa911

VRAM doesn't stack with multiple GPUs.

You'll still have a 6gb buffer no matter how many 980ti's you pop in your mobo


----------



## kariverson

I was aware of that, but wasn't dx12 supposed to fix that and be able to stack them?


----------



## Corsa911

I believe that was a rumored feature that we've yet to see. I wouldn't build a dx12 machine around maxwell architecture anyway because by the time dx12 is widely adopted by developers you'll be able to buy cheap used pascal GPUs on ebay. If you know what I mean.


----------



## dmasteR

Fast Sync added for Maxwell GPU's on the latest drivers.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fast Sync added for Maxwell GPU's on the latest drivers.


Ha, about dayum time after a forced deactivation for Maxwell in the previous driver. Going to hit BF4 up again to see if stutters are gone now. More more testing and information about Fast Sync in general --> http://www.overclock.net/t/1601321/fast-sync-howto/30


----------



## Ithanul

Hmmm, never heard of that. Basically what is it summed up? May actually update my several month old driver for once.


----------



## Ziplocbox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kariverson*
> 
> I was aware of that, but wasn't dx12 supposed to fix that and be able to stack them?


I wouldn't say "fix".

As I understand it:
With SLI, the two GPUs are working on the same thing pretty much, so the overhead is the same, multiplied across both GPUs.
With the various forms of explicit multi-adapter rendering methods, the two GPUs are effectively performing different tasks.

An example that makes sense to me:
Current technology:
Jack and Jill need to dust and mop two rooms. They split up and both do one room each, in the same order. Because they are both doing the same task at the same time, they both need a duster, bucket, and mop each.

Future technology:
Jack does the dusting in both room, Jill does the mopping in both. So only one duster and one bucket is required.

Effectively, the process is less resource intensive, but as you can see - a very high level of driver support would be required.
I'm curious to go home and run that new Time spy benchmark with 3DMark. Anyone run this yet?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, never heard of that. Basically what is it summed up? May actually update my several month old driver for once.


----------



## zergslayer69

Hey guys. Late to the 980ti party. I just grabbed a 980Ti SC not long ago. Tried to flash it to maxair and card is showing up with a ! in device manager. I'll fess up and admit that I didn't disable the card before flashing and then restarted right after the flash because card was already enabled. Tried flashing to stock bios I found online but nvflash is telling me bios cert 2.0 verification error. (I'm using 5.287 64bit). (Yes I'm an idiot and didn't back up my own bios *sigh*). Also attempted flashing to another modded bios (correctly this time and disabled/enabled as needed) which did successfully flash but same issue is there.

So, in this case, anybody have any suggestions? Or maybe someone has a backed up bios they can share for the EVGA 980ti SC? I happened to have the original bios number 84.00.41.00.90. Well, any ideas are welcome at this point!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> Hey guys. Late to the 980ti party. I just grabbed a 980Ti SC not long ago. Tried to flash it to maxair and card is showing up with a ! in device manager. I'll fess up and admit that I didn't disable the card before flashing and then restarted right after the flash because card was already enabled. Tried flashing to stock bios I found online but nvflash is telling me bios cert 2.0 verification error. (I'm using 5.287 64bit). (Yes I'm an idiot and didn't back up my own bios *sigh*). Also attempted flashing to another modded bios (correctly this time and disabled/enabled as needed) which did successfully flash but same issue is there.
> 
> So, in this case, anybody have any suggestions? Or maybe someone has a backed up bios they can share for the EVGA 980ti SC? I happened to have the original bios number *84.00.41.00.90*. Well, any ideas are welcome at this point!


here ya go:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


some (newer) versions of NVflash have given me issues flashing back to STOCK bios but would flash MODDED bios.using an older version worked fine. so if you havbe an issue with stock try this one - works fine for me:

nvflsh64.zip 1027k .zip file


btw, it's suggested to COPY the settings from a modded bios - its pretty easy and you'll get a bit of understanding what is "going on".


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Interesting. May need to try that out since I can't stand tearing at all. This works on Maxwell now with the latest drivers, correct?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. May need to try that out since I can't stand tearing at all. This works on Maxwell now with the latest drivers, correct?
Click to expand...

yes.

go here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1601321/fast-sync-howto/0_50


----------



## paskowitz

The 980 Ti (and 4790K) may be getting "old" now but overclocked it can still put up respectable scores. 17995 in FS puts me in stock 6700k/1080 territory.


----------



## zergslayer69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here ya go:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> some (newer) versions of NVflash have given me issues flashing back to STOCK bios but would flash MODDED bios.using an older version worked fine. so if you havbe an issue with stock try this one - works fine for me:
> 
> nvflsh64.zip 1027k .zip file
> 
> 
> btw, it's suggested to COPY the settings from a modded bios - its pretty easy and you'll get a bit of understanding what is "going on".


Thanks, that version of nvflash worked like a charm. The bios wasn't the correct one as I ended up with a black screen but no biggie, found another one online. So I tried flashing max air but even properly following instructions I end up at the same original problem. Maybe my card is a newer revision or something and the max air one is based off an older bios? That's my only guess since I did the same thing for the Titan and had no problem. I could use the other modded bios but since I'm on air it's a little risky having voltage so high.

Is there some guide on modding a current working bios? Or does that require knowledge of hexadecimal and whatnot?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> here ya go:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> some (newer) versions of NVflash have given me issues flashing back to STOCK bios but would flash MODDED bios.using an older version worked fine. so if you havbe an issue with stock try this one - works fine for me:
> 
> nvflsh64.zip 1027k .zip file
> 
> 
> btw, it's suggested to COPY the settings from a modded bios - its pretty easy and you'll get a bit of understanding what is "going on".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, that version of nvflash worked like a charm. The bios wasn't the correct one as I ended up with a black screen but no biggie, found another one online. So I tried flashing max air but even properly following instructions I end up at the same original problem. Maybe my card is a newer revision or something and the max air one is based off an older bios? That's my only guess since I did the same thing for the Titan and had no problem. I could use the other modded bios but since I'm on air it's a little risky having voltage so high.
> 
> Is there some guide on modding a current working bios? Or does that require knowledge of hexadecimal and whatnot?
Click to expand...

use maxwell bios tweaker (also added kepler bios tweaker):

MnK_BiosTweakers.zip 199k .zip file


here is a guide (in german so translate in google or enable in chrome):
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

pay attention to:

*Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*
(this is where KEPLER bios tweaker is used)

and

*Setting Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titanium X) --- Volt regulated (Beta)*

however i believe to have found a discrepancy:
Quote:


> Column 1 = volts generally for the entire card
> . 2 Column left towards possibly lower throttle limit?
> . 2 Column right side = min. OC controller
> . 3 Column left towards any upper limit throttle?
> . 3 Column right side = max. OC regulator.


actually columns=rows!
1. row single entry max voltage allowed
2. row left - min boost voltage/right - max boost voltage
3. row left - min temp voltage/right - max temp voltage

the guide show how to find and set all the voltages the same - this disables boost. a quick and dirty method:

set row 1 (single entry) and both row 3 (min/max entries for temp) the same; the latter will disable any temp throttling _that MAY occur_ as low as 62c. afa row 2. for boost voltage; i set mine 1212.5mv min and 1268.8mv max; this allows lower voltage for my boost clock gaming but allows me to adjust the voltage in AB (and boosts higher) for benching:


and if you're wondering about the power targets (look for the 75000):



after increasing MAX while benching i noticed the max was ~330 watts, so i set that for 100% and gave it some headroom for later. and yeah, i do not account for the PCI-E power setting those targets for reasons.









btw, sorry the bios i posted din't work out, was sure it was stock for the sammy ram cards - which came later (84.00.41.00.90 bios) i had since RAM'd my card and got an older one back (84.0036.00.98 w/hynix ram) . .with 66% ASIC as opposed to 72% that i sent in.









oh yeah . .ASIC . .mind you when setting/adjusting voltage in AB or PX there won't be fine grain control - it may bump up anywhere from 12mv to 36mv per adjustment. ASIC will dictate how much of a bump and how many of those you have before hitting max voltage. atleast comparing what i had to what i have now i believe to have noticed a difference.

/endwalloftext

have fun but *BE SAFE!*


----------



## trelokomio58

I want to buy a 980ti, and iam between 980ti zotac extreme, 980ti msi gaming and 980ti asus matrix.
I cant decide which of them to buy.All is at the same price.

Which the deferemce between 980ti matrix and 980ti matrix platinum? Excepet the out of the box clock speed, is any other difference?


----------



## Alexyy

Hey, I've got myself a EVGA 980ti SC that I'm wanting to watercool, when searching for a GPU block, I ran into some walls...

It turns out my GPU isn't compatible with any full cover blocks as it uses a slightly different EVGA PCB variant, Pictured here.


Here's my GPU, 

is this true? am i fked?


----------



## zergslayer69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> Hey, I've got myself a EVGA 980ti SC that I'm wanting to watercool, when searching for a GPU block, I ran into some walls...
> 
> It turns out my GPU isn't compatible with any full cover blocks as it uses a slightly different EVGA PCB variant, Pictured here.
> 
> 
> Here's my GPU,
> 
> is this true? am i fked?


Even if it's a different PCB variant, I'd imagine the part going over the die should fit as that should be standard. Worst case scenario you can go without the shroud but at least the hottest part is still cooled. That's assuming you're referring to the hybrid kit and not custom loop stuff. Shoot an email out if unsure about the product!


----------



## Alexyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zergslayer69*
> 
> Even if it's a different PCB variant, I'd imagine the part going over the die should fit as that should be standard. Worst case scenario you can go without the shroud but at least the hottest part is still cooled. That's assuming you're referring to the hybrid kit and not custom loop stuff. Shoot an email out if unsure about the product!


Looking to get a full cover block so yeah custom.


----------



## Ithanul

I think the Titan X blocks fit.

This the list that shows which cards it can fit.

https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/waterblock/3831109830567


----------



## Alexyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I think the Titan X blocks fit.
> 
> This the list that shows which cards it can fit.
> 
> https://www.ekwb.com/configurator/waterblock/3831109830567


I did, One i own is highlighted
http://image.prntscr.com/image/05c46bf5ecc540738c91b376a8d343c8.png
http://image.prntscr.com/image/2eaa0632581f4088b715ad062ad0d833.png


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> I did, One i own is highlighted
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/05c46bf5ecc540738c91b376a8d343c8.png
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/2eaa0632581f4088b715ad062ad0d833.png


I thought so, I think one of my Tis is a SC. But can't remember and the boxes are in my storage unit in town.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trelokomio58*
> 
> I want to buy a 980ti, and iam between 980ti zotac extreme, 980ti msi gaming and 980ti asus matrix.
> I cant decide which of them to buy.All is at the same price.
> 
> Which the deferemce between 980ti matrix and 980ti matrix platinum? Excepet the out of the box clock speed, is any other difference?


Zotac is good, not sure about warranty for non-UK citizens. MSI is good too, but warranty is absolutely *horrible*. ASUS is OK, warranty, once again, decent but not fantastic. MSI warranty is horrible. I'd go for the Zotac, never gone wrong with them in the past.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alexyy*
> 
> I did, One i own is highlighted
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/05c46bf5ecc540738c91b376a8d343c8.png
> http://image.prntscr.com/image/2eaa0632581f4088b715ad062ad0d833.png
> 
> 
> 
> I thought so, I think one of my Tis is a SC. But can't remember and the boxes are in my storage unit in town.
Click to expand...

there ought to be a yellow/gold SC lit up by the 8/6 pin conntectors; at least mine does.

as far as the waterblock discussion; i am getting a uni block (EK-VGA supremacy) and a 4 pin pmw adapter, word from a trusted person (jmpboy) that the cooling plate does well enough to cool the vrms/vram with a fan on it.

should have that tomorrow and may get to add it to my loop this week end.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there ought to be a yellow/gold SC lit up by the 8/6 pin conntectors; at least mine does.
> 
> as far as the waterblock discussion; i am getting a uni block (EK-VGA supremacy) and a 4 pin pmw adapter, word from a trusted person (jmpboy) that the cooling plate does well enough to cool the vrms/vram with a fan on it.
> 
> should have that tomorrow and may get to add it to my loop this week end.


Indeed. I have a G10 Kraken on my 960 and left its plate on. Runs like a champ. Reason I nabbing some uni blocks for my folder rig's other GPUs.


----------



## hypespazm

Hey guys I just got a Asus Strix 980 TI !! Im coming from a GTX 780 ACX cooled card... Now This card is basically new.. i know there are better cards out there right now but i got this card for $370.... ive gotten a pretty steady OC.. but nothing like what i used to get on my 780.. I had a skynet custom bios on my 780 and I used to get 1200mhz stable.. thats from 900mhz stock clock speeds... now im in game Rainbow 6 siege and im @ like 1450mhz.. but

I am wondering if there are any custom bios's for the ASUS Strix 980 TI. similar to the one I have on the 780..
More voltage
More wattage
Constant frequency.. as in the max OC does not throttle ..
the Throttling is annoying IMO

Anything helps.. I did end up downloading one from Mr.Dark its called

980 Stix Dark.zip I found it on another thread... I can upload it ..

at the end of the day I just want to know where i can get pointed to so I can get the most performance out of the 980TI... im hoping I can get similar to a 1070.. because thats the card I was planning to get and go this one instead because of the price !!

Thanks guys


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Hey guys I just got a Asus Strix 980 TI !! Im coming from a GTX 780 ACX cooled card... Now This card is basically new.. i know there are better cards out there right now but i got this card for $370.... ive gotten a pretty steady OC.. but nothing like what i used to get on my 780.. I had a skynet custom bios on my 780 and I used to get 1200mhz stable.. thats from 900mhz stock clock speeds... now im in game Rainbow 6 siege and im @ like 1450mhz.. but
> 
> I am wondering if there are any custom bios's for the ASUS Strix 980 TI. similar to the one I have on the 780..
> More voltage
> More wattage
> Constant frequency.. as in the max OC does not throttle ..
> the Throttling is annoying IMO
> 
> Anything helps.. I did end up downloading one from Mr.Dark its called
> 
> 980 Stix Dark.zip I found it on another thread... I can upload it ..
> 
> at the end of the day I just want to know where i can get pointed to so I can get the most performance out of the 980TI... im hoping I can get similar to a 1070.. because thats the card I was planning to get and go this one instead because of the price !!
> 
> Thanks guys


I would see if someone could mod a copy of your own bios.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> I would see if someone could mod a copy of your own bios.


thats actually a pretty good Idea... So far i have gotten to 1467Mhz stable some games I cant hit the 1501mhz mark just yet.. not tooo sure on how to overclock these cards yet

here is my bios

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## zergslayer69

http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=400-HY-5188-B1

Anyone know if that kit works on the 980ti? I imagine there should be little to no issues. Main question is, can I use liquid metal on this? It says copper so it should be safe, but hopefully it's not copper plated or whatever and is an actual piece of copper.


----------



## Ithanul

If anyone looking for a cheap 980Ti there a peep over on TPU still got one for sell at 320 bucks with backplate.


----------



## Unknownm

I found this pdf of the VRM control chip ( http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP81174-D.PDF ) is there anyway to control it through software?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I found this pdf of the VRM control chip ( http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP81174-D.PDF ) is there anyway to control it through software?


Good to know it's safe up to 125C. I think you'd probably have to probe it in order to control it though, hardmod.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I found this pdf of the VRM control chip ( http://www.onsemi.com/pub_link/Collateral/NCP81174-D.PDF ) is there anyway to control it through software?


sorry, no.
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/NVIDIA/GeForce_GTX_980_Ti/6.html
Quote:


> NVIDIA is using the same NCP8114 voltage controller as on the GTX 970, GTX 980 and Titan X. *The controller has no support for I2C,* so there is no advanced monitoring. Its VID-based voltages can be monitored and controlled through NVIDIA's driver.


----------



## hypespazm

im not sure why but when i try to flash the asus 980ti strix.. it tells me that no graphics hardware is detected... any reason why?


----------



## nyk20z3

I am late to the party but happy to be here -


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> im not sure why but when i try to flash the asus 980ti strix.. it tells me that no graphics hardware is detected... any reason why?


I had the same issue when I had a mismatched subsystem. make sure nvflash has a matched subsystem and all should be fine


----------



## prime2010

Got a Palit Super Jetstream 980Ti here, wanting to increase the TDP from %110, which according to the power table says its 275000 (275watt), this is like the 6th segment down in the Power Table. (I was thinking of going to 120% which is good enough for me)

Just wondering, to allow it to go high can I just raise that a bit, and be done with it? or are there other things that need to be changed?

EDIT: Seems I need to edit the PCI-E power limit to match the increase in the %110 value line (which I'll be raising to 120%), or do I change the power connector lines? No idea which one that might be atm.

EDIT2: This is what I have come up with so far, based off what I understood from the 980Ti-SC-425 bios example. I only adjusted Power Table values.

My original bios is here



PS. Yes I decided to just go with 350w, don't really want to allow it to go above that. Pretty sure it will never get that high anyway.


----------



## Oc3Digital

Hey guys. First post as I have been doing lots of reading and testing, hoping to not ask question already asked. I dunno what I'm doing wrong, but I can only run the stock bios.

Card is the EVGA 980TI
DevID = 10DE-17C8
SubID =3842-4995
Stock Bios Version 84.00.41.00.90
Windows 7 64BIT
Driver 372.54
Resolution 2560x1440 , 144HZ , Gsync

Part Number = 06G-P4-3994-KR http://www.evga.com/Products/Product.aspx?pn=06G-P4-4993-KR

I am trying to eliminate the erratic clocks while in game. KBoost in Precision x doesn't seem to help. I keep getting the lag spikes/freezing.

I have tried The 425 bios, the max air bios, the 1420x bios. with no luck...they all black screen the card.

Any ideas ?

Thanks , Kyle


----------



## Ziplocbox

This may sound like a smart-ass remark, but that's not how its intended at all...
Why do you not use software like Nvidia Inspector to turn up your power targets? Is it mainly because you do not want to make the change every time?

I have used NI with good success. What's better - with games that don't support FPS limiting, I just crank down the power limit to reduce heat output (great in summer!)

Just curious.

I have little experience in GPU bios modding, but your posts are definitely piquing my interest. I haven't gotten my hands on something dangerously juicy (pun intended?) in quite a while. Power and volt modding sounds fun!


----------



## Oc3Digital

Making any changes in Nvidia inspector crashes my computer. Any changes to the P0 state and boom, blue screen with a driver crash..


----------



## prime2010

Well I made some changes based on examples of bios here as mentioned. And flashed the modded bios to the card fine, however I couldn't re-enable it so thought it must be a reboot thing.

Suffice to say after a whole day of resolving this, my card is technically broken and I have no idea if my motherboard is doing ok either. I can boot with a backup videocard into windows (at 1fps) and with my nvidia card connected, I can even flash it with command below but I don't think its working. I had to use the --protectoff command to get around certificate errors.

nvflash --protectoff -6 mybios.rom

Ell well lesson learned, pretty sure the 980ti is dead but maybe I will figure out a working bios for it, unfortunately Palit don't offer any on their website
so I must trust techpowerup options (they have my card), sure the bios looks fine but I dunno if it will work. Gotta reboot now and see what the result is but I'm predicting epic bad luck on my part.

Might even need a new motherboard, and I didn't touch any PCI-E lane settings (again used example on here to alter my own bios, plus following 10 guides).

Anyway I don't think the command above is working as my videocard still shows all zeros for its id version etc...
Here is what the certificate bypassed version of NVFlash tells me... so much for that.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (A1,3112) : FM FM25F02 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
WARNING: Adapter does not have a preservation table,
unable to preserve board settings.

BCRT Error: Certificate 2.0 verification failed

ERROR: BIOS Cert 2.0 Verification Error, Update aborted.

*FINAL UPDATE:*

Ok, *Lefty23* was kind enough to point me to the CORRECT version of nvflash to use for my card (link below). I also found out why my PC was running like crap (1fps), turns out I knocked the CPU Cooler Pump Power connector out causing the CPU to ride at 95c! !facepalm!

Anyway my 980Ti is alive again, I think I'll wait until I have my full SLI rig setup to try that again even thought I do have a spare gpu now to fix things when all goes wrong (cost me $120 dingoes).

https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2709/nvflash-5-292-0-for-windows


----------



## Duke711

i have the same problem. cards are evga 06G-P4-4995 sc+ an a 06G-P4-4996 ftw. both with new bios 84.00.41.00.90. all modded bios here are older, 84.00.32 or 36 and dont working --> black screen.
modded bios tweaker guide with the stock bios not working.
is not possbile overclocking the gpu with msi afterburner. the settings non accepted, only overclocking memory. but by overclocking the memory, the gpu clock drop from 1139 mhz to 1050 mhz, gpu at 1 volts. my assumption is any hidden powerlimit, that not show in bios tweaker. the showing powerlimit in modded stock bios are 425W. the vgpu are able modding to 1,281 v. but then the gpu clock doesnt go over 980 mhz.

any an idea?

stock bios

http://www.file-upload.net/download-11879272/GM200.rom.html

other stock bios

https://www.boxzip.net/5Cb

modded other stock bios

https://www.boxzip.net/5Cc


----------



## sblantipodi

is it possible that an unstable GPU overclock triggers an automatic reboot without errors?

I have some random instant reboot and I'm not able to understand on what it depends.


----------



## DamselinDistres

Could be a possible psu issue!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DamselinDistres*
> 
> Could be a possible psu issue!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it seems that I don't have this error if I don't overclock my two 980 Ti SuperClocked from EVGA.
the overclock is not that exagerated, I pushed the power limit to 110% and raised the core clock by up to1400MHz and the memory clock at +300MHz.

I have a COrsair AX860i, do you think that may be a PSU issue?
Isn't it a normal behaviour of an unstable overclock?


----------



## looniam

if you're OCing that x99 platform than an 860 is cutting it close, since that alone can suck 300-350 watts, but ought to work.

grab a killawatt and measure the power consumption.


----------



## hypespazm

can anyone point me in the right direction.. i cant seem to get my asus Strix 980 TI pas 1470mhz stable.... can anyone help me please... ive posted a few times seems like the thread might be dying?


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> can anyone point me in the right direction.. i cant seem to get my asus Strix 980 TI pas 1470mhz stable.... can anyone help me please... ive posted a few times seems like the thread might be dying?


I never played with a strix so my knowledge is limmited. But what are you temperatures? Anything done to the card like a bios flash? I belive the strix is voltage locked so to get more clock youll need to rely on keeping everything cooler.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I never played with a strix so my knowledge is limmited. But what are you temperatures? Anything done to the card like a bios flash? I belive the strix is voltage locked so to get more clock youll need to rely on keeping everything cooler.


is there anyway to unlock the voltage? and gaming on full load fans from %60 to %70 is about 60C it might jump up to 65C sometimes if i lower the fans to %50 it might get up to 70C


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> I never played with a strix so my knowledge is limmited. But what are you temperatures? Anything done to the card like a bios flash? I belive the strix is voltage locked so to get more clock youll need to rely on keeping everything cooler.


Yep, the STRIX cards are locked to 1.212V. Reason ASUS is on my crap list now. But getting Maxwell cool will get a bit more MHz out of them.

I have yet to put the water block on the 980 STRIX I have, but I did smack an AIO onto a 960 FTW. On air it could barely do over 1400MHz. With the AIO it happily folds 24/7 at 1551MHz.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you're OCing that x99 platform than an 860 is cutting it close, since that alone can suck 300-350 watts, but ought to work.
> 
> grab a killawatt and measure the power consumption.


Yeah, it sounds like the PSU not liking that much pull on it. I know if I even dare try to put my main rig on my 900 watt UPS and fold with both at 1519MHz, it will straight shut itself off. 980Tis can pull some serious watts. That is with the fact I don't have my 4770k overclocked.


----------



## hypespazm

btw im coming from a 780 lol i just got the 980TI overclocking is so different so far.. i used to have a EVGA 780 and i used to get clock speeds 24/7 for gaming 1220mhz which was an amazing overclock for that card.. but the asus strix 980 TI boosts to 1370 i believe... i can barely hit 1470 stable.. atm


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> btw im coming from a 780 lol i just got the 980TI overclocking is so different so far.. i used to have a EVGA 780 and i used to get clock speeds 24/7 for gaming 1220mhz which was an amazing overclock for that card.. but the asus strix 980 TI boosts to 1370 i believe... i can barely hit 1470 stable.. atm


FOR ME getting anything over 100mhz from boost clock meant keeping the temps below 64c on any of the 3 cards i had (2 SC+ and 1 classy). maxwell is very sensitive to temps (pascal more so!). having the voltage locked to 1.212 won't hurt you that much, unless on water, since anything over 1.25 would hurt more than help (temps).

if you're benchmarking then yeah the strix sucks, but for gaming i never found it necessary to go over ~1403 to 1430mhz with leaving the vram alone.

run fans 100%, be gentle increasing the core speed and leave vram alone for now.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> FOR ME getting anything over 100mhz from boost clock meant keeping the temps below 64c on any of the 3 cards i had (2 SC+ and 1 classy). maxwell is very sensitive to temps (pascal more so!). having the voltage locked to 1.212 won't hurt you that much, unless on water, since anything over 1.25 would hurt more than help (temps).
> 
> if you're benchmarking then yeah the strix sucks, but for gaming i never found it necessary to go over ~1403 to 1430mhz with leaving the vram alone.
> 
> run fans 100%, be gentle increasing the core speed and leave vram alone for now.


well yeah i was gaming at 1460 and 1470 its kinda of stable... not too interested in benchin right now... im debating if i should get a 1080 ti if it gets released. but thanks... i did see that the vram has 0 cooling... lol ***.... never seen this before... specially on such a beefy cooler.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> well yeah i was gaming at 1460 and 1470 its kinda of stable... not too interested in benchin right now... im debating if i should get a 1080 ti if it gets released. but thanks... i did see that the vram has 0 cooling... lol ***.... never seen this before... specially on such a beefy cooler.


Yeah, I took the cooler on my 980 STRIX off to redo TIM and was like what the crap.







Only bad thing is the darn card sounds like a banshee when I try to use it for folding.

Funny, the little 960 I have has a thermal plate for its vrams.


----------



## johnd0e

@hypespazm

seems its already been stated but keeping the temps low is about as much as you'll be able to do. for ~1500mhz youll want to be in the 55c or lower area with cooler temps being more stable. as for the voltage, no theres no way to unlock it(unless there is a strix/matrix tool out there somewere) and only reason you should ever raise them is if you are watercooled as stated above or if youve got really good air temps.

if i had your card id actually get a bios that is slightly under volted to try out. less voltage = less heat = better clock(in theory). but that only works if your cards components are up to the task and if your core is pretty efficient with volts. this could also just be moving backwards and hurt performance, nothing is guaranteed.


----------



## hypespazm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johnd0e*
> 
> @hypespazm
> 
> seems its already been stated but keeping the temps low is about as much as you'll be able to do. for ~1500mhz youll want to be in the 55c or lower area with cooler temps being more stable. as for the voltage, no theres no way to unlock it(unless there is a strix/matrix tool out there somewere) and only reason you should ever raise them is if you are watercooled as stated above or if youve got really good air temps.
> 
> if i had your card id actually get a bios that is slightly under volted to try out. less voltage = less heat = better clock(in theory). but that only works if your cards components are up to the task and if your core is pretty efficient with volts. this could also just be moving backwards and hurt performance, nothing is guaranteed.


this is so different from the 780 days... almost makes me miss them.. i could crank 1.3mv on the 780 on air... not like i would get any performance increase or anything but darn was that a good card to OC... seems like 980TI isnt what i thought it would be.... people online make it seem like 1500mhz is a piece of cake.


----------



## johnd0e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> this is so different from the 780 days... almost makes me miss them.. i could crank 1.3mv on the 780 on air... not like i would get any performance increase or anything but darn was that a good card to OC... seems like 980TI isnt what i thought it would be.... people online make it seem like 1500mhz is a piece of cake.


Yea kepler vs maxwell is two totaly different beasts. Maxwell really needs to be kept cold to achieve any "good" overclocks


----------



## KickAssCop

No longer part of dis club. Sold my 980 Tis for a total of 767 bucks. Ordered two 1080s.


----------



## palote99

Hi,

Im looking for a modded bios of 84.00.41.00.90..... All modded BIOS i have found are for the older 1.....

Can anyone with the latest BIOS post a modded one??

Thanks in advance and sorry 4 my poor english...

Cheers


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you're OCing that x99 platform than an 860 is cutting it close, since that alone can suck 300-350 watts, but ought to work.
> 
> grab a killawatt and measure the power consumption.


I have two watt meter and both watt meter says that the usage does not surpass the 770W.
I noticed that if I don't overclock the cards this hard reboot does not happen.

Is there someone who ever seen a behaviour like this when overclocking?
Is there someone who get his PC rebooted for GPU overclock?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I have two watt meter and both watt meter says that the usage does not surpass the 770W.
> I noticed that if I don't overclock the cards this hard reboot does not happen.
> 
> Is there someone who ever seen a behaviour like this when overclocking?
> Is there someone who get his PC rebooted for GPU overclock?


when it comes to SLI/PSU related problems:

1) PSU not enough.
2) PSU has multi rail 12v and too much on one rail
3) using a single cable with daisy chain 6/8 pin power connections to each card.

we know it's not 1 or 2 but how about 3? feeding a card more than 250 watts through a single cable _can get_ sketchy.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> when it comes to SLI/PSU related problems:
> 
> 1) PSU not enough.
> 2) PSU has multi rail 12v and too much on one rail
> 3) using a single cable with daisy chain 6/8 pin power connections to each card.
> 
> we know it's not 1 or 2 but how about 3? feeding a card more than 250 watts through a single cable _can get_ sketchy.


I'm using one cable per card


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm using one cable per card


I would go to using 2 cables per card if you can, I had a similar issue with mine when I started using a Modded bios. My power draw LIMIT is 475w but I usually draw around 400w when gaming, a single cable with 2 6+2 pin connectors is not enough. Your PSU should have came with 6 PCIe connectors, you should have plenty of cables.

You may also be pushing the limit of your PSU if you are overclocking your CPU and/or Overclocking or using a modded bios for your GPU's. I know EVGA says the max power draw is only 250w but I would get a Killawatt and check your power draw to see how much you actually use. At idle my pc uses ~90w and gaming I use upwards of 500-600w with a single 980Ti and a 4790k.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm using one cable per card


I wouldn't recommend this. I am one of the first few to make this mistake on a 980 ti, by stressing furmark and running a 425W BIOS on a split y-cable. The cable melted within the first minute. Luckily for me, it was just the PSU (Seasonic 750W Gold) end connector and no damage was done to the GPU, but it was a frightening ordeal trying to diagnose the various symptoms that arose from the partially melted cable. I posted this incident in this thread last year. I am now comfortably on two cables, and have stressed again with furmark for upwards of 30 minutes without issues.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I would go to using 2 cables per card if you can, I had a similar issue with mine when I started using a Modded bios. My power draw LIMIT is 475w but I usually draw around 400w when gaming, a single cable with 2 6+2 pin connectors is not enough. Your PSU should have came with 6 PCIe connectors, you should have plenty of cables.
> 
> You may also be pushing the limit of your PSU if you are overclocking your CPU and/or Overclocking or using a modded bios for your GPU's. I know EVGA says the max power draw is only 250w but I would get a Killawatt and check your power draw to see how much you actually use. At idle my pc uses ~90w and gaming I use upwards of 500-600w with a single 980Ti and a 4790k.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I wouldn't recommend this. I am one of the first few to make this mistake on a 980 ti, by stressing furmark and running a 425W BIOS on a split y-cable. The cable melted within the first minute. Luckily for me, it was just the PSU (Seasonic 750W Gold) end connector and no damage was done to the GPU, but it was a frightening ordeal trying to diagnose the various symptoms that arose from the partially melted cable. I posted this incident in this thread last year. I am now comfortably on two cables, and have stressed again with furmark for upwards of 30 minutes without issues.


Are you serious? Four cables for a SLI?
I'm running two EVGA GTX980Ti SuperClocked and than and I start Afterburner and
I raise the power limit to 110%
core clock to +100MHz
and Memory clock to +300MHz

This results in a mild overclock, 1400MHz on the gpus.
How can a simple overclock like this could require four cables?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Are you serious? Four cables for a SLI?
> I'm running two EVGA GTX980Ti SuperClocked and than and I start Afterburner and
> I raise the power limit to 110%
> core clock to +100MHz
> and Memory clock to +300MHz
> 
> This results in a mild overclock, 1400MHz on the gpus.
> How can a simple overclock like this could require four cables?


As far as I know a single 8 pin cable is only supposed to be able to have 150w power draw through a single cable, plus 75 from the slot is 225w of suggested max power.

A 110% power limit is 275w, minus the 75w from the slot and that's still more than what a single cable should be able to carry. I wouldn't even use a single cable for a 980, let alone a 980Ti with an overclock.

Do you monitor your power draw while gaming? I can say for certain that my card never pulls more than 375w even though the bios max is 475w. The only time it pulls more is when I ran Furmark and I only ran it for a few minutes, the card power throttled because it couldn't pull more than 375-400w, if I let it run I imagine it would have eventually damaged the connectors, cables or even the socket on my motherboard due to an over current condition being created by drawing too much power.

My point is a single cable is not enough for a card with a 250w total power draw, especially not when overclocked. If the card didn't need that much power I imagine they wouldn't have used 2 8 pin connectors or an 8 pin /6 pin setup for the reference edition. Even the 8/6 pin setup can pull 300w with 2 individual cables.


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I have never dared to run just one cable per card. Always used two cables per card. Thought of only one cable per card never seem like a good idea with something that could pull some serious watts at full load.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, I have never dared to run just one cable per card. Always used two cables per card. Thought of only one cable per card never seem like a good idea with something that could pull some serious watts at full load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Are you serious? Four cables for a SLI?
> I'm running two EVGA GTX980Ti SuperClocked and than and I start Afterburner and
> I raise the power limit to 110%
> core clock to +100MHz
> and Memory clock to +300MHz
> 
> This results in a mild overclock, 1400MHz on the gpus.
> How can a simple overclock like this could require four cables?


Really, only running a single cable per card would just cause it to under perform or crash outright. My HTPC has a GTX 760 in it that's overclocked out of the box and I don't like using a single cable on it but that's all the PSU that's in that machine has. Even it power throttles occasionally, mostly when I play GTA 5 or The Witcher 3 on it.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Are you serious? Four cables for a SLI?
> 
> How can a simple overclock like this could require four cables?


What did you expect honestly? You have two GPU's that need a total of four cables. Specifically two 8+6 pin,that's rated for up to 300W per card including the PCI Express.

You simply can not run 600W worth of power on a daisy chain. My G1 easily reaches 300W at 1400 MHz.

Your PSU can have 6 PCI express cables so do yourself a favour and run four separate cables like it is supposed to be.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Are you serious? Four cables for a SLI?
> I'm running two EVGA GTX980Ti SuperClocked and than and I start Afterburner and
> I raise the power limit to 110%
> core clock to +100MHz
> and Memory clock to +300MHz
> 
> This results in a mild overclock, 1400MHz on the gpus.
> How can a simple overclock like this could require four cables?


I'm amazed you're stable with any overclock with your current setup anyways.

Your max TDP's are as follows:
CPU - 140w
GPU x2 - 500w
H80i - 5w
HDD - ~11w
SSD x 2- ~2w
M.2 - 7w
Plus other peripherals = roughly 665w without overclocking anything

OC CPU (Just Turbo boost) Guru 3D reports it at 187w
GPU x 2 w/ 10% OC - 550w

If you OC your CPU manually it it most likely pulling more than 187w, probably over 200w. But I'll say conservatively 200w is what you are pulling, so your rough total under load is 775w. Your PSU has a 89% efficiency at full load so you really should only be able to use 765.4w at full load (If you are pulling 860w at the wall). You are already close to max load on your PSU and if your PSU has a multi 12v rail system and you are pulling most of it on a single rail then you would do very well to just take the time to run 2 more cables and use 2 cables per GPU. Also maybe go up a step in PSU if / when you could afford it.

TL/DR: with a 89% efficiency and OC on both GPU's and CPU then the total load of the system under 100% load would be ~775w, the PSU being used can only supply 765.4w at full load. The PSU is not large enough for 2 OC GPU's, an OC 5930k using an AIO water cooler. A larger PSU is needed but more importantly the GPU's need 2 cables per card immediately.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> What did you expect honestly? You have two GPU's that need a total of four cables. Specifically two 8+6 pin,that's rated for up to 300W per card including the PCI Express.
> 
> You simply can not run 600W worth of power on a daisy chain. My G1 easily reaches 300W at 1400 MHz.
> 
> Your PSU can have 6 PCI express cables so do yourself a favour and run four separate cables like it is supposed to be.


Corsair link software put 40amp (480w) limit on a single cable.
What you are saying is probably true with cheap PSUs but I will try.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I'm amazed you're stable with any overclock with your current setup anyways.
> 
> Your max TDP's are as follows:
> CPU - 140w
> GPU x2 - 500w
> H80i - 5w
> HDD - ~11w
> SSD x 2- ~2w
> M.2 - 7w
> Plus other peripherals = roughly 665w without overclocking anything
> 
> OC CPU (Just Turbo boost) Guru 3D reports it at 187w
> GPU x 2 w/ 10% OC - 550w
> 
> If you OC your CPU manually it it most likely pulling more than 187w, probably over 200w. But I'll say conservatively 200w is what you are pulling, so your rough total under load is 775w. Your PSU has a 89% efficiency at full load so you really should only be able to use 765.4w at full load (If you are pulling 860w at the wall). You are already close to max load on your PSU and if your PSU has a multi 12v rail system and you are pulling most of it on a single rail then you would do very well to just take the time to run 2 more cables and use 2 cables per GPU. Also maybe go up a step in PSU if / when you could afford it.
> 
> TL/DR: with a 89% efficiency and OC on both GPU's and CPU then the total load of the system under 100% load would be ~775w, the PSU being used can only supply 765.4w at full load. The PSU is not large enough for 2 OC GPU's, an OC 5930k using an AIO water cooler. A larger PSU is needed but more importantly the GPU's need 2 cables per card immediately.


AX860i is the best PSU on the market. no problem in using at 100℅ of its capacity and I no where near in tapping out its capacity.
The ax860i can supply 1000w at full load but is guaranteed for 860w not at the wall but at load

I will try the two cables per card


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> AX860i is the best PSU on the market. no problem in using at 100℅ of its capacity and I no where near in tapping out its capacity.
> 
> I will try the two cables per card


Look guy, what's best on the market is a matter of opinion. I'm telling you a FACT that CORSAIR listed the efficiency of your PSU at 100% load as being 89%. There does not exist a PSU that has a 100% efficiency, every PSU loses wattage converting AC to DC and stepping it down to the required voltages.
Here is the link to Corsair's article for your reference, electricity is my job, understanding how it works is what I do every day. 89% of 860 is 765.4, no questions about it. It does not change, you cannot utilize every advertised watt of your PSU. It is impossible, 860w at the wall does not translate to 860w available inside your machine. My PSU is only 80 Plus Gold, at 100% load I have an efficiency level of 87% therefore I only have 739w of available power to my components.

You cannot argue with math and the rules of electricity, your best bet is to add the additional cables and to move up to a larger PSU ASAP, otherwise you run the risk of damaging your components.

You also can't argue what the TDP's of your components are, my 4790k at full load pulls 120w. My 980 Ti at full load pulls 375w. That's 495w, 157w higher than advertised. My CPU is not overclocked, I took my time and went through and researched the TDP's of each of your components in your signature. I did the math, and posted it for you to see. You can argue about how much power you think you use but you can't change math and how electricity works.


----------



## BrainSplatter

It's not uncommon that good PSUs can actually sustain a larger load than advertised. Cheap no-name PSUs on the other hand might rather do the opposite and already fail at half the promised wattage.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> when it comes to SLI/PSU related problems:
> 
> 1) PSU not enough.
> 2) PSU has multi rail 12v and too much on one rail
> 3) using a single cable with daisy chain 6/8 pin power connections to each card.
> 
> we know it's not 1 or 2 but how about 3? feeding a card more than 250 watts through a single cable _can get_ sketchy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using one cable per card
Click to expand...

theoretically one cable should be fine BUT i have seen folks have issues with games crashing, blue screens and reboots until they used two cables per card.

those terminals that plug into the pins on the PSU ought to be rated @11amps and 18awg wire can carry up to ~100 watts (esp under a meter) so in theory those three 12v wires ought to be able to give ~300 watts combined BUT it doesn't always work out that way. i know folks love the cable management on 1 cable per card so just run another each temporarily. if the issues goes away . .well place them to your liking then.

btw, i went to get what info i could looking at your post history. you sure that asus power surge error is corrected?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> It's not uncommon that good PSUs can actually sustain a larger load than advertised. Cheap no-name PSUs on the other hand might rather do the opposite and already fail at half the promised wattage.


But why take a chance to begin with? The ratings are there for a reason and the chance of damage or instability is much higher when operating above the rated specs.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed you're stable with any overclock with your current setup anyways.
> 
> Your max TDP's are as follows:
> CPU - 140w
> GPU x2 - 500w
> H80i - 5w
> HDD - ~11w
> SSD x 2- ~2w
> M.2 - 7w
> Plus other peripherals = roughly 665w without overclocking anything
> 
> OC CPU (Just Turbo boost) Guru 3D reports it at 187w
> GPU x 2 w/ 10% OC - 550w
> 
> If you OC your CPU manually it it most likely pulling more than 187w, probably over 200w. But I'll say conservatively 200w is what you are pulling, so your rough total under load is 775w. Your PSU has a 89% efficiency at full load so you really should only be able to use 765.4w at full load (If you are pulling 860w at the wall). You are already close to max load on your PSU and if your PSU has a multi 12v rail system and you are pulling most of it on a single rail then you would do very well to just take the time to run 2 more cables and use 2 cables per GPU. Also maybe go up a step in PSU if / when you could afford it.
> 
> TL/DR: with a 89% efficiency and OC on both GPU's and CPU then the total load of the system under 100% load would be ~775w, the PSU being used can only supply 765.4w at full load. The PSU is not large enough for 2 OC GPU's, an OC 5930k using an AIO water cooler. A larger PSU is needed but more importantly the GPU's need 2 cables per card immediately.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Look guy, what's best on the market is a matter of opinion. I'm telling you a FACT that CORSAIR listed the efficiency of your PSU at 100% load as being 89%. There does not exist a PSU that has a 100% efficiency, every PSU loses wattage converting AC to DC and stepping it down to the required voltages.
> Here is the link to Corsair's article for your reference, electricity is my job, understanding how it works is what I do every day. 89% of 860 is 765.4, no questions about it. It does not change, you cannot utilize every advertised watt of your PSU. It is impossible, 860w at the wall does not translate to 860w available inside your machine. My PSU is only 80 Plus Gold, at 100% load I have an efficiency level of 87% therefore I only have 739w of available power to my components.
> 
> You cannot argue with math and the rules of electricity, your best bet is to add the additional cables and to move up to a larger PSU ASAP, otherwise you run the risk of damaging your components.
> 
> You also can't argue what the TDP's of your components are, my 4790k at full load pulls 120w. My 980 Ti at full load pulls 375w. That's 495w, 157w higher than advertised. My CPU is not overclocked, I took my time and went through and researched the TDP's of each of your components in your signature. I did the math, and posted it for you to see. You can argue about how much power you think you use but you can't change math and how electricity works.


woah there partner!

an 860 watt PSU will provide 860 watts; _it just takes 988.5 watts from the wall to do it @87% efficiency ._ (860/.87)

that corsair 860AXi is actually a bit better @958 watts from the wall @~90%.
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=317


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> woah there partner!
> 
> an 860 watt PSU will provide 860 watts; _it just takes 988.5 watts from the wall to do it @87% efficiency ._ (860/.87)
> 
> that corsair 860AXi is actually a bit better @958 watts from the wall @~90%.
> http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&op=Story3&reid=317


Ok, well even if the rating is total load available after the wattage lost then there is still less than 100w buffer between max load and available. Any more overclocking or a custom bios will most likely go beyond 860w.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Look guy, what's best on the market is a matter of opinion. I'm telling you a FACT that CORSAIR listed the efficiency of your PSU at 100% load as being 89%. There does not exist a PSU that has a 100% efficiency, every PSU loses wattage converting AC to DC and stepping it down to the required voltages.
> Here is the link to Corsair's article for your reference, electricity is my job, understanding how it works is what I do every day. 89% of 860 is 765.4, no questions about it. It does not change, you cannot utilize every advertised watt of your PSU. It is impossible, 860w at the wall does not translate to 860w available inside your machine. My PSU is only 80 Plus Gold, at 100% load I have an efficiency level of 87% therefore I only have 739w of available power to my components.
> 
> You cannot argue with math and the rules of electricity, your best bet is to add the additional cables and to move up to a larger PSU ASAP, otherwise you run the risk of damaging your components.
> 
> You also can't argue what the TDP's of your components are, my 4790k at full load pulls 120w. My 980 Ti at full load pulls 375w. That's 495w, 157w higher than advertised. My CPU is not overclocked, I took my time and went through and researched the TDP's of each of your components in your signature. I did the math, and posted it for you to see. You can argue about how much power you think you use but you can't change math and how electricity works.


I'm sorry, you can do electricity as your job but it is a fact that you don't understand how PSU works








If on the label of a quality PSU is written 860W, it means that you can pull 860W from your PSU at least (I say at least because quality PSUs are generally over engineered).
If you pull 860W out of a PSU with 89% efficiency it simply means that your AC is loaded with 966W. full stop.
if you want to learn something about PSU johnny guru is the best forum around.


----------



## gstarr

Sorry for late join, EVGA just replaced my old GTX 980 with new GTX 980 Ti SC+







have manualy updated my bios "84.00.41.90" for unlock voltage and tdp maxout.

My card is now watercooled in mATX case with ekwb titan block, on 1500 @ 4000 Mhz ~ 65C° max, thanks for this thread and many helpful information!



*Modified bios download for WATERCOOLING:*

gstarr_84.00.41.90_gtx980ti_sc_voltage_tdp_unlocked.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## ManofGod1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gstarr*
> 
> Sorry for late join, EVGA just replaced my old GTX 980 with new GTX 980 Ti SC+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have manualy updated my bios "84.00.41.90" for unlock voltage and tdp maxout.
> 
> My card is now watercooled in mATX case with ekwb titan block, on 1500 @ 4000 Mhz ~ 65C° max, thanks for this thread and many helpful information!
> 
> 
> 
> *Modified bios download for WATERCOOLING:*
> 
> gstarr_84.00.41.90_gtx980ti_sc_voltage_tdp_unlocked.zip 147k .zip file


Looks good and it looks like EVGA took care of you. I see a customer for life here.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Look guy, what's best on the market is a matter of opinion. I'm telling you a FACT that CORSAIR listed the efficiency of your PSU at 100% load as being 89%. There does not exist a PSU that has a 100% efficiency, every PSU loses wattage converting AC to DC and stepping it down to the required voltages.
> Here is the link to Corsair's article for your reference, electricity is my job, understanding how it works is what I do every day. 89% of 860 is 765.4, no questions about it. It does not change, you cannot utilize every advertised watt of your PSU. It is impossible, 860w at the wall does not translate to 860w available inside your machine. My PSU is only 80 Plus Gold, at 100% load I have an efficiency level of 87% therefore I only have 739w of available power to my components.
> 
> You cannot argue with math and the rules of electricity, your best bet is to add the additional cables and to move up to a larger PSU ASAP, otherwise you run the risk of damaging your components.
> 
> You also can't argue what the TDP's of your components are, my 4790k at full load pulls 120w. My 980 Ti at full load pulls 375w. That's 495w, 157w higher than advertised. My CPU is not overclocked, I took my time and went through and researched the TDP's of each of your components in your signature. I did the math, and posted it for you to see. You can argue about how much power you think you use but you can't change math and how electricity works.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry, you can do electricity as your job but it is a fact that you don't understand how PSU works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If on the label of a quality PSU is written 860W, it means that you can pull 860W from your PSU at least (I say at least because quality PSUs are generally over engineered).
> If you pull 860W out of a PSU with 89% efficiency it simply means that your AC is loaded with 966W. full stop.
> if you want to learn something about PSU johnny guru is the best forum around.
Click to expand...

So even though my psu is 80% efficiency and I take up 850w load it will draw 950w from the wall to deliver 850w?

My psu is RM850 corsair


----------



## D13mass

~ 65C° with water cooling?








Guys, I`m looking for full cover for MSI GTX 980ti Gaming, where I can buy it?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> So even though my psu is 80% efficiency and I take up 850w load it will draw 950w from the wall to deliver 850w?
> 
> My psu is RM850 corsair


if your 850W PSU is 80% efficient you can load it up to 850W, than do this (850/0.80 = 1062W) to discover the consumption on the AC.

If you have a wattmeter and you can measure the load on the AC and you want to know what is the load you are getting on the PSU,
just take that number on the AC and subtract 20% to it, that will be the effective load you are getting on your PSU.


----------



## gstarr

yes ~ 65C° with water cooling! this is mATX case with noiseblocker m12-2 super silent fans ~ 16 dBA







and i think it's okay, tested for few hours witcher 3 gameplay @ 1440p ultra


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> So even though my psu is 80% efficiency and I take up 850w load it will draw 950w from the wall to deliver 850w?
> 
> My psu is RM850 corsair
> 
> 
> 
> if your 850W PSU is 80% efficient you can load it up to 850W, than do this (850/0.80 = 1062W) to discover the consumption on the AC.
> 
> If you have a wattmeter and you can measure the load on the AC and you want to know what is the load you are getting on the PSU,
> just take that number on the AC and subtract 20% to it, that will be the effective load you are getting on your PSU.
Click to expand...

Ah I did not know this. I thought if a PSU was listed for this amount of watts and it's this amount efficient that's how much watts you get.

Meaning it can deliver 850w but with 80% efficiency it's something like 700w watts.

So all the rating does is letting you know ratio of how close the wall watts to actual power being used from the system?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Ah I did not know this. I thought if a PSU was listed for this amount of watts and it's this amount efficient that's how much watts you get.
> 
> Meaning it can deliver 850w but with 80% efficiency it's something like 700w watts.
> 
> So all the rating does is letting you know ratio of how close the wall watts to actual power being used from the system?


Maybe as a general rule of thumb with 80 Plus PSU's, I would not use this with every PSU there is. As for someone stating that somebody doesn't know anything about how a certain topic works should probably not run their mouth when they don't know enough about the subject to say either way.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm sorry, you can do electricity as your job but it is a fact that you don't understand how PSU works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If on the label of a quality PSU is written 860W, it means that you can pull 860W from your PSU at least (I say at least because quality PSUs are generally over engineered).
> If you pull 860W out of a PSU with 89% efficiency it simply means that your AC is loaded with 966W. full stop.
> if you want to learn something about PSU johnny guru is the best forum around.


I do understand how electricity is converted and stepped down or up to different voltages with transformers and rectifying bridges and such with diodes as well as other parts. But I do not take apart every PSU I see, I do not make money by writing articles after examining every component inside of a PSU. You clearly didn't see my later post as you were focused on trying to insult my intelligence. I stated with math that if the available power is all that is labeled then there was a percentage lost then no 860w is not 860w available. I would also not take every PSU at it's face value and assume it is correct. Just because some PSU's (such as 80 Plus rated) are actually drawing more from the wall to make up for the difference in the wattage lost does not mean that every PSU does this. I would rather trust math and have head room even if the equipment is supposedly built to handle more load. The fact of the matter is also that I stated even if it is 860w after a percentage lost that there is still less than 100w of headroom available for further overclocking and I would recommend more. It is not good for these parts to be ran at 100% for long periods of time, components are more likely to fail that way, and usually fail much faster.

You always size a power supply whether it's on a building or machine to 20% more than what is needed, if I had a load of 80kw then I would want a power supply capable of 100kw. The same with computers, if you are comfortable with that small of a window than good for you. But for myself and my customers I will always size 20% over advertised ratings, I have yet to have any supply and demand issues and that is how it will continue.

My CPU draws 120w at full load, my GPU draws 375w at full load, thats 547w including my drives, pump and peripherals. I am still ~35.65% (303w) away from my rated max. I don't know how corsair is but I imagined if I called them and said I was pulling 900w at the wall and my PSU failed then I doubt they would warranty it, because that is more than advertised rating. Unless someone can say otherwise. My point is, I will not try to go above somethings rated value because of something written on the internet. The PSU is the lifeblood of a computer and I'd rather not take a chance of setting a few thousand dollars of fire just because I was too stingy to give myself the appropriate amount of power available. I have done enough warranty work on equipment that "should have" been able to handle a certain load and failed to know not to trust everything like that.

All it takes is one component to fail and short everything out connected to it to ruin a machine, I've seen several transformers short in equipment from over current conditions and catch fire. I won't take a chance on it with my personal electronics.


----------



## st0necold

Need 2 780ti classy blocks from someone who's selling theres


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm sorry, you can do electricity as your job but it is a fact that you don't understand how PSU works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If on the label of a quality PSU is written 860W, it means that you can pull 860W from your PSU at least (I say at least because quality PSUs are generally over engineered).
> If you pull 860W out of a PSU with 89% efficiency it simply means that your AC is loaded with 966W. full stop.
> if you want to learn something about PSU johnny guru is the best forum around.
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand how electricity is converted and stepped down or up to different voltages with transformers and rectifying bridges and such with diodes as well as other parts. But I do not take apart every PSU I see, I do not make money by writing articles after examining every component inside of a PSU. You clearly didn't see my later post as you were focused on trying to insult my intelligence. I stated with math that if the available power is all that is labeled then there was a percentage lost then no 860w is not 860w available. I would also not take every PSU at it's face value and assume it is correct. Just because some PSU's (such as 80 Plus rated) are actually drawing more from the wall to make up for the difference in the wattage lost does not mean that every PSU does this. I would rather trust math and have head room even if the equipment is supposedly built to handle more load. The fact of the matter is also that I stated even if it is 860w after a percentage lost that there is still less than 100w of headroom available for further overclocking and I would recommend more. It is not good for these parts to be ran at 100% for long periods of time, components are more likely to fail that way, and usually fail much faster.
> 
> 
> 
> You always size a power supply whether it's on a building or machine to 20% more than what is needed, if I had a load of 80kw then I would want a power supply capable of 100kw. The same with computers, if you are comfortable with that small of a window than good for you. But for myself and my customers I will always size 20% over advertised ratings, I have yet to have any supply and demand issues and that is how it will continue.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> My CPU draws 120w at full load, my GPU draws 375w at full load, thats 547w including my drives, pump and peripherals. I am still ~35.65% (303w) away from my rated max. I don't know how corsair is but I imagined if I called them and said I was pulling 900w at the wall and my PSU failed then I doubt they would warranty it, because that is more than advertised rating. Unless someone can say otherwise. My point is, I will not try to go above somethings rated value because of something written on the internet. The PSU is the lifeblood of a computer and I'd rather not take a chance of setting a few thousand dollars of fire just because I was too stingy to give myself the appropriate amount of power available. I have done enough warranty work on equipment that "should have" been able to handle a certain load and failed to know not to trust everything like that.
> 
> All it takes is one component to fail and short everything out connected to it to ruin a machine, I've seen several transformers short in equipment from over current conditions and catch fire. I won't take a chance on it with my personal electronics.
Click to expand...

you seem to have omitted the application/use and continuous load specifications (_which are subjective_) in the 120% de-rating _guideline_.

instead of giving residential (lighting and home appliances), commercial (lighting, office equipment and what not) and industrial (big machines/motors) examples - as far as a PC:

if you are mining/folding 24/7 then you want a PSU to run @50% for peak efficiency anyhow - making de-rating moot.

if you are gaming for no more than 3 hours continuous for every 6 hour period; there is NO reason to de-rate.

_PERSONALLY,_ i had subscribed to getting a PSU that would provide 20% of it's ratting on idle and 80% of rating at load, just to keep it within the better part of the efficiency curve. however, in the last few years PSU manufactures have advanced with their design and components used to where that is archaic thinking.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you seem to have omitted the application/use and continuous load specifications (_which are subjective_) in the 120% de-rating _guideline_.
> 
> instead of giving residential (lighting and home appliances), commercial (lighting, office equipment and what not) and industrial (big machines/motors) examples - as far as a PC:
> 
> if you are mining/folding 24/7 then you want a PSU to run @50% for peak efficiency anyhow - making de-rating moot.
> 
> if you are gaming for no more than 3 hours continuous for every 6 hour period; there is NO reason to de-rate.
> 
> _PERSONALLY,_ i had subscribed to getting a PSU that would provide 20% of it's ratting on idle and 80% of rating at load, just to keep it within the better part of the efficiency curve. however, in the last few years PSU manufactures have advanced with their design and components used to where that is archaic thinking.


When it comes time to build my next machine I will inevitably revisit this topic with myself when shopping for parts, if it comes down to budget and a substantial amount of people are able to maintain that large of a load on a PSU without issues then I may build with a smaller gap in mind, but I don't think it's safe to build right up to the rated limit of any component. Although I don't think it's advantageous to have a PSU that is ridiculously over sized either, like a 1500w in a system that only pulls 500w.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gstarr*
> 
> yes ~ 65C° with water cooling! this is mATX case with noiseblocker m12-2 super silent fans ~ 16 dBA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i think it's okay, tested for few hours witcher 3 gameplay @ 1440p ultra


Could you show your system with descriptions ? Because ~ 65C° it`s a lot of temperatures, reservoir designed work with < 60 C°


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> ~ 65C° with water cooling?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, I`m looking for full cover for MSI GTX 980ti Gaming, where I can buy it?


EK and Bitspower make them. Bitspower throws in a backplate while EK does not ($34.99 separate) for similar price if money is tight. PCS has stock and a labor day coupon going right now so stock might be moving quickly this coming weekend.


----------



## gstarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Could you show your system with descriptions ? Because ~ 65C° it`s a lot of temperatures, reservoir designed work with < 60 C°


GTX980 Ti 1500 @ 4000 and i7-3770 @ 4.2 (undervolted) for my cooling parts i used EKWB Predator 240 + 240 PE (38mm) radiator. In heaven bench my temps never hit 60C°, but witcher 3 makes this dream true and hit 65 C°-

I think the main reason for this temps is my airflow, front radiator with push and top radiator with push (airflow) into the case, just only one fan blow the air out.
Next thing is the modified bios, voltage unlocked to 1.281v (maybe it's to high for my configuration)


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> When it comes time to build my next machine I will inevitably revisit this topic with myself when shopping for parts, if it comes down to budget and a substantial amount of people are able to maintain that large of a load on a PSU without issues then I may build with a smaller gap in mind, but I don't think it's safe to build right up to the rated limit of any component. Although I don't think it's advantageous to have a PSU that is ridiculously over sized either, like a 1500w in a system that only pulls 500w.


You do not understand the fact that PSU's are rated to run at certain wattages. If you have a 850W PSU that let's say can pull 650W from the 12V,it will output that wattage without a single problem nor consequence.

Obviously this is valid only for quality PSU's.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Obviously this is valid only for quality PSU's.


I seriously hope no one would consider anything lower than Tier 2 when powering a 980 Ti... http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2547993/psu-tier-list.html

I run a 1300W EVGA SuperNOVA G2 and it absolutely rocks it at gaming load (~600W). That hits the efficiency perfectly. Idle efficiency is decent too. No such thing as over speccing a PSU if it has a great efficiency curve!


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, major reason I have AX1200 is because I fold too. I probably put it through its paces during the Pentathlon when I had both Tis doing PrimeGrid with my 4770K with 4 threads loaded. Had to move the rig closer to the window A/C because the water loop temp was hitting over 45C almost to 50C. Since my main rig getting rebuild with a 5960X, I may as well finally do that mod I been holding off. Mod it so I can smack the 915F to its bottom so I can finally add two 360 radiators to the loop.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yeah, major reason I have AX1200 is because I fold too. I probably put it through its paces during the Pentathlon when I had both Tis doing PrimeGrid with my 4770K with 4 threads loaded. Had to move the rig closer to the window A/C because the water loop temp was hitting over 45C almost to 50C. Since my main rig getting rebuild with a 5960X, I may as well finally do that mod I been holding off. Mod it so I can smack the 915F to its bottom so I can finally add two 360 radiators to the loop.


Yeah... I really need to work on getting better aiflow in my own system, water temp was definitely up there with the pair of TI crunching.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Yeah... I really need to work on getting better aiflow in my own system, water temp was definitely up there with the pair of TI crunching.


Indeed, two of them in a loop can dump some serious heat. Especially since I run both at 1506 or 1519MHz when I fold or BOINC them. I am thinking someday to split them into a separate loop so they don't get feed the heat from the CPU. Especially once I drop this 5960X into it, and that beast going to be OCed big time and BOINC on for sure. Ooo, can't wait to put that CPU through its paces.









Then again, I need to finally setup that push/pull on the top 360 radiator. Should at least help a bit. Right now it has been setup as a pull for over a year.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gstarr*
> 
> GTX980 Ti 1500 @ 4000 and i7-3770 @ 4.2 (undervolted) for my cooling parts i used EKWB Predator 240 + 240 PE (38mm) radiator. In heaven bench my temps never hit 60C°, but witcher 3 makes this dream true and hit 65 C°-
> 
> I think the main reason for this temps is my airflow, front radiator with push and top radiator with push (airflow) into the case, just only one fan blow the air out.
> Next thing is the modified bios, voltage unlocked to 1.281v (maybe it's to high for my configuration)


Still doesn't seem right, since both radiators are pulling fresh cool air from outside the case.

I have an external 360 and a 120 rad in pull, on a 4.7Ghz 4790K and 1500Mhz/8Ghz 980 TI and the GPU maxes absolutely (furmark) at 43c. Good 3rd party heat sinks can already cool to the range of 60 - 65c and even AIO's can cool between 45 and 55c. Something is wrong with your loop, if not your GPU block.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Indeed, two of them in a loop can dump some serious heat. Especially since I run both at 1506 or 1519MHz when I fold or BOINC them. I am thinking someday to split them into a separate loop so they don't get feed the heat from the CPU. Especially once I drop this 5960X into it, and that beast going to be OCed big time and BOINC on for sure. Ooo, can't wait to put that CPU through its paces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then again, I need to finally setup that push/pull on the top 360 radiator. Should at least help a bit. Right now it has been setup as a pull for over a year.


Yeah I ordered some rubber feet to help raise the case, it should really help with the bottom intake which is getting choked out right now of fresh air. Looking back I really should have stuck with a slightly larger case or something, R5 is way too cramped with all the crap I put inside.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Yeah I ordered some rubber feet to help raise the case, it should really help with the bottom intake which is getting choked out right now of fresh air. Looking back I really should have stuck with a slightly larger case or something, R5 is way too cramped with all the crap I put inside.


My main plan is to to nab some of these used bulkheads off some peeps here if no one else has nabbed them. Since I need to drill two holes in the bottom of my Haf X and a few other cuts to allow it to sit on top of the 915F. Smack two 360s down there and another d5 pump as backup. Should help a bit with temps.


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

On the subject of watercooling, I'm looking to mod my ASUS STRIX GTX 980TI. I'm getting a NZXT Kraken G10 with a Coolermaster Nepton 120XL and a custom red led 92mm fan pushing 50cfm +/-10% over the VRM with custom black aluminium heatsinks on the VRM and VRAM chips.

Current temps are 62-65c depending on outside temps during the summer. 58-60c during the winter. weird thing is my GPU has VRM temp reading on all temperature monitoring software. Thought the 980ti Strix don't have VRM I2C temperature sensors?


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> My main plan is to to nab some of these used bulkheads off some peeps here if no one else has nabbed them. Since I need to drill two holes in the bottom of my Haf X and a few other cuts to allow it to sit on top of the 915F. Smack two 360s down there and another d5 pump as backup. Should help a bit with temps.


I'm really jealous of you guys who have the tools and space to carry out these mods, living in a tightly packed apartment complex is such a PITA for projects and mods so I'm stuck with stock a majority of the time.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I'm really jealous of you guys who have the tools and space to carry out these mods, living in a tightly packed apartment complex is such a PITA for projects and mods so I'm stuck with stock a majority of the time.


I really don't have much space. I literal have to site on our super small wood porch my Dad made and do this work. Though later this year me and my Dad are going to do 50/50 split between us to buy a good size work garage to put on the property. What is going to be kind of silly about the whole thing, is the darn thing will be about half the length of the trailer we live in.

It just my Dad has a lot of tools from all his years being a parts sales man, and when he use to do some metal rework for vehicles. I have a few myself, but mostly its a dremel, screwdriver, and a jigsaw.

But I can understand the whole stuck in small apartment. Had to deal with that when I was active duty and stuck in the dorms on base. Was no darn room in those things to do projects in.

Though, I really can't wait when we get the work garage. We have over three spare tables and I bought a wood work bench to go in it when we get the garage later this year. Be able to have all the fun tools out to mess with then, plus room.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> electricity is my job, understanding how it works is what I do every day. 89% of 860 is 765.4, no questions about it. It does not change, you cannot utilize every advertised watt of your PSU. It is impossible, 860w at the wall does not translate to 860w available inside your machine. My PSU is only 80 Plus Gold, at 100% load I have an efficiency level of 87% therefore I only have 739w of available power to my components.


Hah, that was a good joke.

But if you're serious, you're plainly wrong.

PSUs output the wattage that they are specified to output. A 1000 Watt psu rated at 80+ will output 1000 total watts to said components and will draw 1200 watts through the ac receptacle.

You've got it backwards. PSUs are rated for a specific wattage after the efficiency loss not before.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Hah, that was a good joke.
> 
> But if you're serious, you're plainly wrong.
> 
> PSUs output the wattage that they are specified to output. A 1000 Watt psu rated at 80+ will output 1000 total watts to said components and will draw 1200 watts through the ac receptacle.
> 
> You've got it backwards. PSUs are rated for a specific wattage after the efficiency loss not before.


This has already been said several times and I have left it alone since then. Clearly now people are picking certain posts and ignoring my latter ones. Also, this is not always the case with every PSU.

Example 1

Example 2

Example 3

Example 4

Example 5

Clearly there is more interest in only focusing on a single line of thinking instead of protecting an investment that in some cases are several thousand dollars. My point is not to take everything at face value. Just because something is rated for something does not mean it is capable. I can give more examples of PSU's that either fail at rated or do not even reach rated power output. The fact is, not everything is perfect and not everything always works one way because it's supposed to.


----------



## igrease

Okay so I have a little issue that I have had in the recent past. Basically lets rewind back to 2015. Prior to buying my 980 Ti I had a r9 290 and a 2500k @ 4.2Ghz. I decided to go ahead a bite the bullet and buy myself a 1440p 144hz Free-sync monitor. When I played Battlefield 4 and Battlefield Hardline on that monitor with all Ultra settings (no AA) I was getting a min of 60fps with a max of 90fps. The game play was literally buttery smooth to the point I actually enjoyed playing Hardline. But after going through two monitors with backlight bleeding and that image trail that effected those monitors I decided to just go ahead a buy a 980 Ti and a 1440p 144hz G-Sync monitor. If I got such smooth gameplay from my 290 and Free-sync monitor with 60 ~ 90 fps surely I will have even smoother gameplay with 100 ~ 144 fps. How wrong I was... Sure it looked smoother than my Asus 1080p 144hz monitor but I could still feel jittering (im guessing micro-stutters) while playing games even while I was maintaining 100+ FPS. I thought maybe it was a faulty monitor and exchanged it. I still had the same issue. I eventually returned the G-Sync monitor due to other reasons and went back to just my 1080p 144hz and 980 Ti with the same 2500k @ 4.2ghz. Now I was really confused because in every game I played I actually got worse performance than I did on the 1440p monitor. It wasn't until I noticed that @ 1080p my 980 Ti was only using 40% GPU usage while my CPU is at 70% or higher.

tl;dr

290 and 1440p 144hz Free-Sync monitor was silky smooth
980 Ti and 1440p 144hz G-Sync monitor was jittery as hell
I get better performance by forcing 1440p on my 1080p monitor with my 980 Ti

Is my CPU affecting my frame times?
Will the jittering go away if I upgrade to a new CPU like a 6700k or whatever equivalent Kaby Lake cpu that is coming out soon?

Yes I made sure G-Sync was enabled.
No I cannot OC my CPU any farther.


----------



## looniam

w/o ever using g-sync i am going to take some BIG FAT GUESSES:

did you re-install windows?
there may have been some issue from the previous AMD drivers conflicting with nvidia.

did you try different drivers?
i've seen plenty of complaining on the geforce forum (so yeah pass the salt please) of drivers "breaking" g-sync in games or on monitors.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Okay so I have a little issue that I have had in the recent past. Basically lets rewind back to 2015. Prior to buying my 980 Ti I had a r9 290 and a 2500k @ 4.2Ghz. I decided to go ahead a bite the bullet and buy myself a 1440p 144hz Free-sync monitor. When I played Battlefield 4 and Battlefield Hardline on that monitor with all Ultra settings (no AA) I was getting a min of 60fps with a max of 90fps. The game play was literally buttery smooth to the point I actually enjoyed playing Hardline. But after going through two monitors with backlight bleeding and that image trail that effected those monitors I decided to just go ahead a buy a 980 Ti and a 1440p 144hz G-Sync monitor. If I got such smooth gameplay from my 290 and Free-sync monitor with 60 ~ 90 fps surely I will have even smoother gameplay with 100 ~ 144 fps. How wrong I was... Sure it looked smoother than my Asus 1080p 144hz monitor but I could still feel jittering (im guessing micro-stutters) while playing games even while I was maintaining 100+ FPS. I thought maybe it was a faulty monitor and exchanged it. I still had the same issue. I eventually returned the G-Sync monitor due to other reasons and went back to just my 1080p 144hz and 980 Ti with the same 2500k @ 4.2ghz. Now I was really confused because in every game I played I actually got worse performance than I did on the 1440p monitor. It wasn't until I noticed that @ 1080p my 980 Ti was only using 40% GPU usage while my CPU is at 70% or higher.
> 
> tl;dr
> 
> 290 and 1440p 144hz Free-Sync monitor was silky smooth
> 980 Ti and 1440p 144hz G-Sync monitor was jittery as hell
> I get better performance by forcing 1440p on my 1080p monitor with my 980 Ti
> 
> Is my CPU affecting my frame times?
> Will the jittering go away if I upgrade to a new CPU like a 6700k or whatever equivalent Kaby Lake cpu that is coming out soon?
> 
> Yes I made sure G-Sync was enabled.
> No I cannot OC my CPU any farther.


Maybe if you upgrade to caby lake i7 overclockable cpu you might see performance increase due to being i7 so more threads and better ipc. even if framerate is the same frametime/frame latency might be a bit lower


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> w/o ever using g-sync i am going to take some BIG FAT GUESSES:
> 
> did you re-install windows?
> there may have been some issue from the previous AMD drivers conflicting with nvidia.
> 
> did you try different drivers?
> i've seen plenty of complaining on the geforce forum (so yeah pass the salt please) of drivers "breaking" g-sync in games or on monitors.


I in fact did re-install Windows 8.1 before I installed the 980 Ti and I tried many different drivers.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Maybe if you upgrade to caby lake i7 overclockable cpu you might see performance increase due to being i7 so more threads and better ipc. even if framerate is the same frametime/frame latency might be a bit lower


I noticed on Afterburner that when I happened to look up to the right hand corner I did notice my frame-times being up to 22ms.


----------



## looniam

welp, i gave it a shot and got nothing left. thanks for not getting offended by pointing out the simple, but often overlooked, stuff.

crazy thing is the green team is suppose to have less dx11 driver overhead than team red. since it was fine with an AMD set up it doesn't seem a cpu problem but for kicks and being a little crazy; did you try going back to stock settings on the i5?

btw, someone with a g-sync should say something but - you sure that v-sync is set (on/off) correctly? but not sure what it is suppose to be, honestly.


----------



## ir88ed

Horsepower isn't the issue here, since the R9 played well and the 980ti is stronger. Try running with all vertical synch (gsync/vsync) off. Make sure its turned off both in-game and in the nvidia control panel. FPS should be high, gpu should max out, and you will probably see image tearing when you move the mouse around. This won't fix the problem, but it should let you know if the issues are due to a vsync problem. Also, you don't have a frame rate target set in afterburner, do you?

What FPS are you actually getting?


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Horsepower isn't the issue here, since the R9 played well and the 980ti is stronger. Try running with all vertical synch (gsync/vsync) off. Make sure its turned off both in-game and in the nvidia control panel. FPS should be high, gpu should max out, and you will probably see image tearing when you move the mouse around. This won't fix the problem, but it should let you know if the issues are due to a vsync problem. Also, you don't have a frame rate target set in afterburner, do you?
> 
> What FPS are you actually getting?


I'll apply those settings and bench my FPS across a few games. Thanks.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> welp, i gave it a shot and got nothing left. thanks for not getting offended by pointing out the simple, but often overlooked, stuff.
> 
> crazy thing is the green team is suppose to have less dx11 driver overhead than team red. since it was fine with an AMD set up it doesn't seem a cpu problem but for kicks and being a little crazy; did you try going back to stock settings on the i5?
> 
> btw, someone with a g-sync should say something but - you sure that v-sync is set (on/off) correctly? but not sure what it is suppose to be, honestly.


Try putting your windows power profile to high performance when gaming. Also set your game exe to high priority via task manager when launching it. You might see a slight increase in performance


----------



## ir88ed

Yup, settings can help.

Multi-display/mixed-GPU acceleration --> single display performance mode
Power management mode --> Prefer maximum performance
Threaded optimization --> On
Triple buffering --> Off

I don't have a gsync monitor, so I enable vsync. It hobbles the frame rate, so I OC the monitor to 67 FPS to compensate. This lets me play pretty close to 67fps in 4K.


----------



## igrease

Okay so totally disabled all forms of V-Sync I think my fps increased a bit. I am actually kind of surprised cause usually if I turn V-Sync off I get all kinds of tearing but this time I didn't notice them.

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg *Battlefield 1 LOW*
57688, 619829, 51, 182, 93.071

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg *Battlefield 1 ULTRA*
88270, 1077188, 35, 138, 81.945

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg *Battlefield 4 ULTRA*
2620, 21344, 87, 166, 122.751

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg *Battlefield 4 ULTRA*
113589, 945547, 60, 193, 120.130

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg *Battlefield 4 ULTRA*
11741, 100891, 83, 197, 116.373

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg *Battlefield 4 LOW*
186423, 1378750, 84, 201, 135.212

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg *Battlefield 3 ULTRA no AA*
84370, 580531, 96, 200, 145.332

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg *Battlefield 3 LOW*
79390, 557031, 107, 200, 142.523

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg *Battlefield 3 Ultra 4x AA*
82773, 652937, 89, 200, 126.770

So I guess in the end maybe it was V-Sync that was making things choppy and lower fps than I should. Granted Battlefield 1 still ran like ass in comparison. Any other settings I need to change in my Control Panel?


----------



## ir88ed

What is "preferred refresh rate (Anchor Communicat... --> controlled by stereo ?? I have never seen that before.


----------



## ir88ed

Oh, and tearing happens when the cards far exceed the refresh rate. Since you are running ~140fps or so, which is close to what the monitors refresh rate, the tearing will be subtle or non-existant.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> What is "preferred refresh rate (Anchor Communicat... --> controlled by stereo ?? I have never seen that before.


"Preferred refresh rate allows you to override the refresh rate in full screen applications. It enhances image quality for applications such as games which do not allow setting to refresh rate. This feature is not supported for all applications; refers to program settings to view per-application support.

Set to "Highest Available" to override a game's built-in refresh rate to maximize refresh rate supported by your monitor."

Not sure.


----------



## ir88ed

Sounds fishy. From your screen shot, it looks to be greyed out, which I would take to mean you cant modify it at the program level. Can this be changed in the global settings tab to highest available? Looks to me like it is set to something else.


----------



## igrease

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Sounds fishy. From your screen shot, it looks to be greyed out, which I would take to mean you cant modify it at the program level. Can this be changed in the global settings tab to highest available? Looks to me like it is set to something else.


Yeah there is no way for me to adjust that setting.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *igrease*
> 
> Yeah there is no way for me to adjust that setting.


Hi, I found from googling:
1. Ancor is asus panel EDID, http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/2964
2. If NVIDIA Stereoscopic 3D is installed and enabled, then the option is set to "Controlled by Stereo" and cannot be changed. You can see the refresh rate set in the Stereoscopic 3D "Test Stereoscopic 3D" dialogue box. http://nvidia.helpmax.net/en/3d-settings/manage-3d-settings/reference/manage-3d-settings/


----------



## xZorbZx

Not sure if this is my first post here or not but,(Edit: 3rd Post, Just saw it







) I have been coming here for awhile now to get some great information. I recently bought a 980 Ti SC+ from a guy on Ebay for $350. I figured for that price why not, right? Found out I stole it, with an ASICS of 83.1 and a pretty exceptional Overclock thanks to, Sheyster for his 980 Ti MAXAIR BIOS









I didn't really mess with the Mem clock to much as I noticed some drops with adding anything to it. I was able to run Valley at +180 but the bench would freeze and then start again, never crashing though. So i left it at +170.

There are probably plenty of other benches in here that blow mine away, but for $350 and on air, I had to share my experience and I hope someone in here is able to get some joy from it.

Thanks as always for all your guys hard work, keep it up









xZorbZx

ValleyBench980TiSC4K170Core1.255mV2093Score.PNG 7060k .PNG file


ASICSQuality980Ti.PNG 777k .PNG file


----------



## mouacyk

Welcome, and decent deal on that GPU. When reporting overclocks, it's better to list absolute max boost clocks. Just giving an offset doesn't really give us a good measure of how well that 83% ASIC is treating you. Even cards of the same model will boost differently, depending on cooling ability.


----------



## xZorbZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Welcome, and decent deal on that GPU. When reporting overclocks, it's better to list absolute max boost clocks. Just giving an offset doesn't really give us a good measure of how well that 83% ASIC is treating you. Even cards of the same model will boost differently, depending on cooling ability.


Thanks for the input, although I attached photos to show the actual clock speeds. Did they not get posted?


----------



## ir88ed

Now you just need to get the other one.


----------



## xZorbZx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Now you just need to get the other one.


I'm working on it. I really hope I can get a comparable ASIC score again. I know its not much of an upgrade, but the 1080 overclocked over 2Ghz looks really appealing.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xZorbZx*
> 
> Thanks for the input, although I attached photos to show the actual clock speeds. Did they not get posted?


Yes, I see them now. 1511 - 1533, very nice. Do some firestrike performance benches. You should be able to score >21K, ideally around 22K.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xZorbZx*
> 
> Thanks for the input, although I attached photos to show the actual clock speeds. Did they not get posted?


don't use the attach (paperclip button) but the insert image button just to the left of that (looks like mountains/sun - what you see in any wysiwyg editor).


----------



## AcidONE

hello guys , what is the best bios for my new EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti HYBRID, 6144 MB DDR5??
thx


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> pls help me!!


Ideally the best one is one that you dump from your card and modify yourself. That way you know for a fact it's the right BIOS. Also, give people time, as long as your card is functioning properly then you will be fine with waiting for a reply.

There are modded BIOS files in the first post, I would download one, open it in Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker and change your current bios to reflect it.

DO NOT FLASH ANY OF THE BIOS's ON THE PAGE I'M POSTING!! THEY ARE NOT FOR YOUR CARD

Check Here, those are Bios's for Gigabyte's 9xx's and 10xx's but there is a massive amount of information about dumping, tweaking, modifying and flashing a bios to your card.

That is my suggestion. I don't have the same card as you so I don't feel comfortable pointing you to a BIOS someone else has modded already, just read everything carefully, follow directions and mod it yourself. Though I'm not responsible if you mess up, even recovering from a bad BIOS flash is covered on that page.


----------



## AcidONE

so I can install a bios of any brand 980ti
thx


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> so I can install a bios of any brand 980ti
> thx


I just said no, did you not read anything I posted. Do NOT flash any of those, just read it and modify the BIOS that is already on your card.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xZorbZx*
> 
> I'm working on it. I really hope I can get a comparable ASIC score again. I know its not much of an upgrade, but the 1080 overclocked over 2Ghz looks really appealing.


I am having great luck with 980ti's in SLI. Witcher3, Fallout4, DOOM, and DragonAge have all run super smoothly at 4K max settings. Definitely some tweaking of the hardware to get there, but what a blast.


----------



## Corsa911

Doom finally get proper SLI support?


----------



## ir88ed

Although i have heard the complaints, I have had great luck with SLI in DOOM from the beginning.


----------



## HAL900




----------



## xzamples

how can i cool down a reference nvidia 980ti

it hits 83-84 degrees while gaming

i understand that is normal but i'm just not personally comfortable running it at those constant temps

it's completely stock, i haven't touched any fan speeds or oc'ed it

i have msi afterburner and evga precision, what settings can i touch on those programs to cool it down?


----------



## looniam

cranks the fans to 100% and take the side off the case to let the heat out.


----------



## Ithanul

More or less, these cards can dump some serious heat.

Unless you want to water cool the card, you just either have to run A/C to bring down ambient or run fans full blast out.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> how can i cool down a reference nvidia 980ti
> 
> it hits 83-84 degrees while gaming
> 
> i understand that is normal but i'm just not personally comfortable running it at those constant temps
> 
> it's completely stock, i haven't touched any fan speeds or oc'ed it
> 
> i have msi afterburner and evga precision, what settings can i touch on those programs to cool it down?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> cranks the fans to 100% and take the side off the case to let the heat out.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> More or less, these cards can dump some serious heat.
> 
> Unless you want to water cool the card, you just either have to run A/C to bring down ambient or run fans full blast out.


Maybe look at a way of optimizing your air flow inside the case as well. From my experience, having a 120/140mm intake on the bottom of the case or for you mounted on the side panel helping to bring in fresh cool air straight to the GPU would help.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/2c8oum/discussion_optimizing_case_airflow_10/
 is a good read that I found that someone did with a case similar to yours. With 2 front intake fans and a rear exhaust.


----------



## Punisher64

What kind of OC are you all running on this? I have an Asus Strix OC that I've got running ~1460Mhz and mem ruuning at ~7600Mhz. This was stable in Timespy and Heaven, but not Firestrike and crashed after an hour of Kombustor. Temps never broke 60C.


----------



## ir88ed

I needed to mod my bios to get much over 1420 with any kind of stability, IIRC. Your results may vary. I flashed a bios that unlocked voltages up to 1.28v, and 'baked-in' my stable 1480 OC (H2O cooled). Memory OC never made any difference in my benchmarks.


----------



## Punisher64

So 1460 on air and stock voltage isn't bad I'm assuming? Here's a link to my TimeSpy score:

http://www.3dmark.com/spy/416232


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> So 1460 on air and stock voltage isn't bad I'm assuming? Here's a link to my TimeSpy score:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/spy/416232


Memory OC just hurt my benchmark scores, I had to flash a custom bios to go beyond 1450 (and have it consistently stable) with my G1 Gaming, I keep mine clocked at 1550 with the memory at stock speeds and my voltage at 1.243. On air I never see temps above 70c while gaming.

Here is my Firestrike score with stock bios with stock clock's and volts

This is my Firestrike score with a modded bios and mild over clocks and over volts

This is the one time I ran Timespy, with an old modded bios I'm not using anymore.

I would say your card is doing pretty good


----------



## Ithanul

Stares at voltage on mine. O well, even if its 1.273v. They so far are surviving the abuse with BOINC and folding.









Maybe need to get around and fine tune them later.


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Memory OC just hurt my benchmark scores, I had to flash a custom bios to go beyond 1450 (and have it consistently stable) with my G1 Gaming, I keep mine clocked at 1550 with the memory at stock speeds and my voltage at 1.243. On air I never see temps above 70c while gaming.
> 
> Here is my Firestrike score with stock bios with stock clock's and volts
> 
> This is my Firestrike score with a modded bios and mild over clocks and over volts
> 
> This is the one time I ran Timespy, with an old modded bios I'm not using anymore.
> 
> I would say your card is doing pretty good


So my question...your clock speeds are higher and yet my graphics score is higher...how does that make sense?


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> cranks the fans to 100% and take the side off the case to let the heat out.


how do i crank the fan to 100% while gaming?

how do i know which % it is currently running at?


----------



## Punisher64

MSI Afterburner (or whatever your particular taste is) will tell you. You can either set a manual fan % or make your own fan profile (what I do). I have mine on a steady raise from 35C at 30% to 100% at 55C. Fans kick on a lot, but I'd rather my card stay cool!


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> So my question...your clock speeds are higher and yet my graphics score is higher...how does that make sense?


I would imagine software variables are the deciding factor there, how much is running in the background and using resources or possibly different versions or builds of windows. I've had a noticeable fluctuation in scores depending on how clean of an install of windows I'm using. I tend to not tweak my system before running a benchmark, I don't clear my ram or reboot or fine tune my OC. I could probably get a higher score if I fine tune every little detail but I don't have FS installed anymore.


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I would imagine software variables are the deciding factor there, how much is running in the background and using resources or possibly different versions or builds of windows. I've had a noticeable fluctuation in scores depending on how clean of an install of windows I'm using. I tend to not tweak my system before running a benchmark, I don't clear my ram or reboot or fine tune my OC. I could probably get a higher score if I fine tune every little detail but I don't have FS installed anymore.


See I hadn't either. I just installed the benchmark through Steam and let her rip. My PC had been on for a day or so prior.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> MSI Afterburner (or whatever your particular taste is) will tell you. You can either set a manual fan % or make your own fan profile (what I do). I have mine on a steady raise from 35C at 30% to 100% at 55C. Fans kick on a lot, but I'd rather my card stay cool!


fan running at 100% is just WAY too loud


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> fan running at 100% is just WAY too loud


You can also look at a Accelero cooler if you think the stock is too loud. They don't really increase performance as much as just make things a lot quieter. My Strix at 100% isn't bad, especially when I have my headphones on.


----------



## ir88ed

Loud gpu fans drove me to liquid cool the cards. My PC is in our bedroom and the GPU fans were waking up my wife when I would game. Also had to get rid of my mechanical keyboard.


----------



## nasmith2000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Loud gpu fans drove me to liquid cool the cards. My PC is in our bedroom and the GPU fans were waking up my wife when I would game. Also had to get rid of my mechanical keyboard.


That's true love (to get rid of your mechanical keyboard).


----------



## paskowitz

Well, I finally pushed my OC'd 4790K/980 Ti system to 600W from the wall. Took running Assetto Corsa at max at 4K and AIDA 64 CPU/FPU stress test. And to think a 6700K/1080SLI will only run a little more.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> You can also look at a Accelero cooler if you think the stock is too loud. They don't really increase performance as much as just make things a lot quieter. My Strix at 100% isn't bad, especially when I have my headphones on.


Gaming with headphones is a must for me, the fans on my G1 Gaming spin at 3k rpm under load (max is 4200), it sounds like a small tornado under my desk. I've considered water cooling the card but I'll probably make the jump to Kaby Lake and the next Ti or Titan X(p) and I don't feel like getting it all plumbed for a few months just to disassemble it and give it to my wife. It's a shame I can't convince her to go with an ATX size build, she wants something smaller, otherwise it would be worth it.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> See I hadn't either. I just installed the benchmark through Steam and let her rip. My PC had been on for a day or so prior.


At the time I ran those my PCIe slot was only running at 8x speed, which I'm not sure if that would affect it that much or not. My motherboard is touchy and I was using a PCIe wifi card that would only work if I plugged it into the other 16x slot on my board. Maybe there's something wrong with my motherboard, because the wifi card works fine in the 1x slot of my HTPC. Just not my Maximus VII Hero.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Loud gpu fans drove me to liquid cool the cards. My PC is in our bedroom and the GPU fans were waking up my wife when I would game. Also had to get rid of my mechanical keyboard.


Indeed, one reason why I water cool every card I get. Can't stand air coolers on a GPU. Especially the one on my 980 STRIX....god it sounds awful.

Other reason, it gets way to hot here to even bother with air coolers. 81F atm inside.

Ugh, Winter needs to get here faster.


----------



## Punisher64

Ah that might do it. I'm on x58, so I can run SLI at x16/x16/x8, all at full speed. Since i'm running just my 980ti and my dgx sound card now (980ti in top and sound card in the bottom), I'm running full x16 speeds on my card (and my sound card is slower...oh well).


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> Ah that might do it. I'm on x58, so I can run SLI at x16/x16/x8, all at full speed. Since i'm running just my 980ti and my dgx sound card now (980ti in top and sound card in the bottom), I'm running full x16 speeds on my card (and my sound card is slower...oh well).


I may redownload and run it in the next few days, I've been meaning to mess around with my case fans and see if I can get better air flow or cooling through the case. Benchmarks are definitely a good way of consistently keeping the case as warm as possible.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nasmith2000*
> 
> That's true love (to get rid of your mechanical keyboard).


I now have the coolest office keyboard in the building.


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I now have the coolest office keyboard in the building.


So I'm a Control Systems Engineer (look it up if you haven't heard that before). A guy at work brought his mechanical keyboard in, everyone else in the office makes fun of him saying he's begging for attention. He is a weird one though...


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> So I'm a Control Systems Engineer (look it up if you haven't heard that before). A guy at work brought his mechanical keyboard in, everyone else in the office makes fun of him saying he's begging for attention. He is a weird one though...


Yeah, I get odd looks when people walk in my office and see the glowing green keyboard. I couldn't part with it though.


----------



## Drelis

Ok so i guess i did done f'ed it up now, i tried flashing my bios with the rom on the first page, The flashing seems like it went fine and i also remembered to enable the card again, but now when i boot up i get different flashing colors on my monitor.. Any suggestions on how to proceed?
Cheers

Update: Ok so i can now use the onboard graphics without disconnecting the videocard, so that's positive, however i can't seem to flash back to stock bios...

Update2: Tried a different custom bios, still no success. Forgot to mention it's an 980 Ti Sc+ Acx 2.0


----------



## ir88ed

Have you tried flashing back the original bios? I probably have a copy for that card if you need it.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drelis*
> 
> Ok so i guess i did done f'ed it up now, i tried flashing my bios with the rom on the first page, The flashing seems like it went fine and i also remembered to enable the card again, but now when i boot up i get different flashing colors on my monitor.. Any suggestions on how to proceed?
> Cheers
> 
> Update: Ok so i can now use the onboard graphics without disconnecting the videocard, so that's positive, however i can't seem to flash back to stock bios...
> 
> Update2: Tried a different custom bios, still no success. Forgot to mention it's an 980 Ti Sc+ Acx 2.0


I had an issue where I couldn't flash back to stock unless I used a certain version of NVFlash.

Here it is, I hope it's okay for me to upload it and post it for you.


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Have you tried flashing back the original bios? I probably have a copy for that card if you need it.


Yea that would be much appreciated, i believe it's one of the "new" batches that shipped with 84.00.41.00.90, is that the one you have?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I had an issue where I couldn't flash back to stock unless I used a certain version of NVFlash.
> 
> Here it is, I hope it's okay for me to upload it and post it for you.


Much appreciated, i'll try that one!







I tried with the stock bios that i have but it says "

WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4995)
does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4992).

ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch"

Any clues?

Update: Ok so i guess i just had to have the later revision of the bios than the one on the front page has. Didn't work _at_all_ with that one. Got a hold of the correct version and i used your version of nvflash Artifesto so huuuuge props to you! Guess that the -6 option of nvflash overrides the subsystem error and i was a bit too hasty. It works now, and i guess i'll continue to search for another custom bios of the 84.00.41.00.90 bios version







Thank you so much for the quick responses!


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Drelis*
> 
> Yea that would be much appreciated, i believe it's one of the "new" batches that shipped with 84.00.41.00.90, is that the one you have?
> Much appreciated, i'll try that one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried with the stock bios that i have but it says "
> 
> WARNING: Firmware image PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4995)
> does not match adapter PCI Subsystem ID (3842.4992).
> 
> ERROR: PCI subsystem ID mismatch"
> 
> Any clues?
> 
> Update: Ok so i guess i just had to have the later revision of the bios than the one on the front page has. Didn't work _at_all_ with that one. Got a hold of the correct version and i used your version of nvflash Artifesto so huuuuge props to you! Guess that the -6 option of nvflash overrides the subsystem error and i was a bit too hasty. It works now, and i guess i'll continue to search for another custom bios of the 84.00.41.00.90 bios version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much for the quick responses!


If I were you, I'd use the Maxwell II Bios Tweaker to look at the custom bios you wanted to use and make those changes to your stock bios. That way you know you can flash your stock bios and you don't have to worry about finding a different version. (Just be sure to have a couple of backups of your original stock bios) I'll post a screenshot of what I'm talking about when I get back to my desk.

I'm glad you got it fixed back to stock though.

Edit:

This is what I'm talking about, I have the stock bios dump on the left and the modded bios on the right. I would change the values of the stock bios to match the modded bios and save it as a new file (stock_modded.rom for example). Then flash the bios that you made the changes to. Just be sure to check each tab and make sure you don't miss anything.



That's just my suggestion, I would rather modify and flash the bios I dumped myself. I feel it's safer that way.


----------



## ir88ed

I only have the stock 84.00.36.00.90 bios. Let me know if you want to give that one a shot.

Like Arifesto said, I have had good luck using the bios tweaker, rather than trying to make the hit-or-miss bios files I had downloaded work with my card.


----------



## Noirgheos

Does anyone here own a 980 Ti Hybrid?

I'm asking just for a general user experience.

At the local store I've been testing a 980 Ti at 1500MHz, vs a 1070 at 2100MHz. Lo and behold, the 980 Ti wins most of the time by a decent amount. This was done with both cards being the MSI gaming version, but what I did notice was the 980 Ti got to 80C, while the 1070 barely went above 72C. I'm thinking a 980 Ti Hybrid should quell all concern for temps, as reviews barely see it going above 50C with its stock clocks, which is around 20C cooler than most other stock 980 Tis.

So, anyone?


----------



## psycho rider

980ti OC blowers are curb stomping 1080's. Why compare to the 1070? From other forums it seems cooler the 980ti the more stable she is.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, Maxwells likes to stay cool. I know from OCing these two Tis and the little 960 I have.

They love it when you can keep them low on temps.

Just to give a idea, even though it the smaller die.

Had the 960 on air while folding in Linux. Temps would break over 65C or more. Core clock on stock volts would barely fold stable at anything above 1450MHz. Smacked a H60 on the 960, temps drop down to around 40C at full load. It now runs at 1551MHz with stock volts. This of course with ambient of 27C.









The two Tis I got stay under 50C with their full custom blocks. Highest I seen is 47C, but that pushing Poem units through them with ambient at 27C. They will happily do the units at 1519MHz. I could run higher, but the temps are toasty atm. Winter I usually run them at 1545MHz or higher depending on work units. They bench at 1570MHz.


----------



## psycho rider

Hell yeah Ithanul







Some really good numbers there.


----------



## Ithanul

Indeed. Reason I can easily wait out till Volta.









Plus, Pascal was not impressing me in the folding/boinc arena at all. Hope Volta can be another huge jump in that area. Then again, I usually wait between generations anyway.


----------



## Noirgheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Indeed. Reason I can easily wait out till Volta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, Pascal was not impressing me in the folding/boinc arena at all. Hope Volta can be another huge jump in that area. Then again, I usually wait between generations anyway.


Well it seems like you're the closest I'll get to someone with a Hybrid 980 Ti. Do you think the H60 is better than the EVGA Hybrid cooler?


----------



## looniam

take the plunge and get a custom loop.

i put off/thought air was fine for years. also seemed complicated. grabbed a kit from EKWB and now i think i'm an expert.


----------



## Drelis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> If I were you, I'd use the Maxwell II Bios Tweaker to look at the custom bios you wanted to use and make those changes to your stock bios. That way you know you can flash your stock bios and you don't have to worry about finding a different version. (Just be sure to have a couple of backups of your original stock bios) I'll post a screenshot of what I'm talking about when I get back to my desk.
> 
> I'm glad you got it fixed back to stock though.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> This is what I'm talking about, I have the stock bios dump on the left and the modded bios on the right. I would change the values of the stock bios to match the modded bios and save it as a new file (stock_modded.rom for example). Then flash the bios that you made the changes to. Just be sure to check each tab and make sure you don't miss anything.
> 
> 
> 
> That's just my suggestion, I would rather modify and flash the bios I dumped myself. I feel it's safer that way.


I'll be sure to check that out, i've never done any actual BIOS-tweaking myself, but i guess it's just as you say, it's more safe to use what's meant for my card and tweak that one, so it'll be a little learning process for me, should be fine though









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I only have the stock 84.00.36.00.90 bios. Let me know if you want to give that one a shot.
> 
> Like Arifesto said, I have had good luck using the bios tweaker, rather than trying to make the hit-or-miss bios files I had downloaded work with my card.


Yea i think i'll go with the option to tweak my current bios. Not sure that version would work with my card, maybe it would, but i know i'm a bit too scared to use anything below 84.00.41 right now


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Well it seems like you're the closest I'll get to someone with a Hybrid 980 Ti. Do you think the H60 is better than the EVGA Hybrid cooler?


Hmmm, never used a EVGA Hybrid cooler, but I have heard they are good coolers.

Only thing I have used is a H60 on is my 960 which does a great job. Only thing to take in consideration with using AIOs is to ensure the VRMs stay cool since AIOs only cool directly the core. I luck out with the 960 since the FTWs come with a thermal plate over their VRMs so as long as a fan blows over it keeps them cooled down.


----------



## Noirgheos

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, never used a EVGA Hybrid cooler, but I have heard they are good coolers.
> 
> Only thing I have used is a H60 on is my 960 which does a great job. Only thing to take in consideration with using AIOs is to ensure the VRMs stay cool since AIOs only cool directly the core. I luck out with the 960 since the FTWs come with a thermal plate over their VRMs so as long as a fan blows over it keeps them cooled down.


We'll see. I'm looking at it. If I can afford a 1080, I'll go and grab an EVGA ACX 3.0 FTW for it. If not, 980 Ti Hybrid.


----------



## zuru1

Hi,

Finally started to modd my bois since my default bios wouldn't go past 1.230V which is limiting my OC adventure on my EVGA 980 TI SC+ ACX 2.0 with an EK water block.

After modding my bios to give me 120 PL instead of 110 PL, the core voltage wont go higher than 1,112V with PL set to 120.
All changes have been done in the power table and can be found in the

customGM200120TDP.zip 146k .zip file
.

Could some pls help me sort this out or point me in the right direction?

Thx u in advance


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuru1*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Finally started to modd my bois since my default bios wouldn't go past 1.230V which is limiting my OC adventure on my EVGA 980 TI SC+ ACX 2.0 with an EK water block.
> 
> After modding my bios to give me 120 PL instead of 110 PL, the core voltage wont go higher than 1,112V with PL set to 120.
> All changes have been done in the power table and can be found in the
> 
> customGM200120TDP.zip 146k .zip file
> .
> 
> Could some pls help me sort this out or point me in the right direction?
> 
> Thx u in advance


give this one a try if you want (bios *84.00.41.00.90*) evga SC+:

1405gaming.zip 146k .zip file


boost will (should!) start @ 1.225 but reads 1.23 in AB or PX. can adjust up to 1.268 (but reads 1.27) PT is 330 watts at 100% 400 watts 121% - _used it on air w/o issue_. FOR ME my card would boost to clock _#61_ in the _boost table._ whatever i set #61 (using the blue slider at the bottom) is what it would boost to. depending on your ASIC is what boost clock # your's will boost to (this is also related to the CLK settings in the _voltage table_).

speaking of the voltage table, you'll see a few entries a "stock" bios doesn't show but using KEPLER bios tweaker "opens" them:
1. row single entry max voltage allowed (already had this!)
2. row left - min boost voltage/right - max boost voltage (_new!_)
3. row left - min temp voltage/right - max temp voltage (_new!_ being on water, not a concern for you anyhow!)

so yeah, use gpu-z render test to see what clock you get and if you think you can get higher or need lower, then adjust the boost (blue) slider.

ask questions, though i am on and off alot. but have fun and *BE SAFE!*


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Well it seems like you're the closest I'll get to someone with a Hybrid 980 Ti. Do you think the H60 is better than the EVGA Hybrid cooler?


ٍsimple answer No, not even close.. Hybrid cooler is better..

I had 2 Hybrid in SLI,, what i can say the best card out there.. Trust me











the top card is the Hybrid Ti, bottom is MSI 980 Ti Golden Edition + Kraken G10 and Corsair H105 ( way better than H60 ) and the Hybrid still cool better around -5c from the MSI card...

and I'm missing this build


----------



## zuru1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> give this one a try if you want (bios *84.00.41.00.90*) evga SC+:
> 
> 1405gaming.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> boost will (should!) start @ 1.225 but reads 1.23 in AB or PX. can adjust up to 1.268 (but reads 1.27) PT is 330 watts at 100% 400 watts 121% - _used it on air w/o issue_. FOR ME my card would boost to clock _#61_ in the _boost table._ whatever i set #61 (using the blue slider at the bottom) is what it would boost to. depending on your ASIC is what boost clock # your's will boost to (this is also related to the CLK settings in the _voltage table_).
> 
> speaking of the voltage table, you'll see a few entries a "stock" bios doesn't show but using KEPLER bios tweaker "opens" them:
> 1. row single entry max voltage allowed (already had this!)
> 2. row left - min boost voltage/right - max boost voltage (_new!_)
> 3. row left - min temp voltage/right - max temp voltage (_new!_ being on water, not a concern for you anyhow!)
> 
> so yeah, use gpu-z render test to see what clock you get and if you think you can get higher or need lower, then adjust the boost (blue) slider.
> 
> ask questions, though i am on and off alot. but have fun and *BE SAFE!*


THank u, Will try this.

One question does it down clock the GPU when it's not under load?
When I modified my bios I couldn't get my GPU to down clock, was running at 1101 on GPU clock @ 1.024V without running a 3D application.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuru1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> give this one a try if you want (bios *84.00.41.00.90*) evga SC+:
> 
> 1405gaming.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> boost will (should!) start @ 1.225 but reads 1.23 in AB or PX. can adjust up to 1.268 (but reads 1.27) PT is 330 watts at 100% 400 watts 121% - _used it on air w/o issue_. FOR ME my card would boost to clock _#61_ in the _boost table._ whatever i set #61 (using the blue slider at the bottom) is what it would boost to. depending on your ASIC is what boost clock # your's will boost to (this is also related to the CLK settings in the _voltage table_).
> 
> speaking of the voltage table, you'll see a few entries a "stock" bios doesn't show but using KEPLER bios tweaker "opens" them:
> 1. row single entry max voltage allowed (already had this!)
> 2. row left - min boost voltage/right - max boost voltage (_new!_)
> 3. row left - min temp voltage/right - max temp voltage (_new!_ being on water, not a concern for you anyhow!)
> 
> so yeah, use gpu-z render test to see what clock you get and if you think you can get higher or need lower, then adjust the boost (blue) slider.
> 
> ask questions, though i am on and off alot. but have fun and *BE SAFE!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THank u, Will try this.
> 
> One question does it down clock the GPU when it's not under load?
> When I modified my bios I couldn't get my GPU to down clock, was running at 1101 on GPU clock @ 1.024V without running a 3D application.
Click to expand...

yes! i like boost and also the lower clocks for idle.

fwiw, i couldn't tell why your bios is acting flonky. so instead of modding/fixing that i figured to ask you to try one i know worked for me.


----------



## zuru1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes! i like boost and also the lower clocks for idle.
> 
> fwiw, i couldn't tell why your bios is acting flonky. so instead of modding/fixing that i figured to ask you to try one i know worked for me.


Just tried it and my OC is now at 1527/2000 MHz @ 1.230V, testing remaining to verify stability.
Kind of weird since that is about what I think I set in the bios.
The difference between ur bios and mine is that I only changed the power table values and not the voltage and you also had extra fields under the voltages section.

One weird thing thou is that the GPU wont down clock, it stays at 1101/2000 MHz when no 3D application is running.
Any ideas on the cause of this strange behaviour?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuru1*
> 
> Just tried it and my OC is now at 1527/2000 MHz @ 1.230V, testing remaining to verify stability.
> Kind of weird since that is about what I think I set in the bios.
> The difference between ur bios and mine is that I only changed the power table values and not the voltage and you also had extra fields under the voltages section.
> 
> One weird thing thou is that the GPU wont down clock, it stays at 1101/2000 MHz when no 3D application is running.
> Any ideas on the cause of this strange behaviour?


those extra field are from opening/saving it in kepler bios tweaker that i mentioned before:
Quote:


> 2. row left - min boost voltage/right - max boost voltage (new!)
> 3. row left - min temp voltage/right - max temp voltage (new! being on water, not a concern for you anyhow!)


there are some issues if you have a high(er) refresh rate ie 144Hz or multiple displays with _some drivers._ but i thought nvidia has it sorted but ????. have you waited a few minutes to see if it downclocks? there is multidisplay power saver in nvidia inspector to "force" it to downclock but doing that is a bit of a PITA.


----------



## zuru1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> those extra field are from opening/saving it in kepler bios tweaker that i mentioned before:
> there are some issues if you have a high(er) refresh rate ie 144Hz or multiple displays with _some drivers._ but i thought nvidia has it sorted but ????. have you waited a few minutes to see if it downclocks? there is multidisplay power saver in nvidia inspector to "force" it to downclock but doing that is a bit of a PITA.


Ok good to know.
I only use one display, a 4K TV @60 Hz so that can be rude out.
I will go through my settings in nvidia control panel and see if there is something that I need to set or restore.

When changing the values in the power table section, what are the guidelines or rules that need to be followed in order to achieve desired power settings?
Kind of new to this so I'm trying to learn as much as I can in order to get things right.

PS: I have noticed some weird behaviour, e.g when I move a window it leaves a trail of its UI, have you noticed this at ur end?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuru1*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> those extra field are from opening/saving it in kepler bios tweaker that i mentioned before:
> there are some issues if you have a high(er) refresh rate ie 144Hz or multiple displays with _some drivers._ but i thought nvidia has it sorted but ????. have you waited a few minutes to see if it downclocks? there is multidisplay power saver in nvidia inspector to "force" it to downclock but doing that is a bit of a PITA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok good to know.
> I only use one display, a 4K TV @60 Hz so that can be rude out.
> I will go through my settings in nvidia control panel and see if there is something that I need to set or restore.
> 
> When changing the values in the power table section, what are the guidelines or rules that need to be followed in order to achieve desired power settings?
> Kind of new to this so I'm trying to learn as much as I can in order to get things right.
> 
> PS: I have noticed some weird behaviour, e.g when I move a window it leaves a trail of its UI, have you noticed this at ur end?
Click to expand...

it may not be ruled out since i *think* it has to do with the amount of . . "pixels being pushed out." multimontiors, higher refresh rates and 4k needs more bandwidth through the cable causing a load on the gpu at idle. not really a load like 3d applications but enough of one where the driver does allow down clocking in some cases.

with that said, if you're also experiencing trails dragging a window around the desktop, yeah i have had those and using DDU to uninstall the driver and using another fixed it, so _i think_ you are having a driver getting weird on you; not downclocking and trails. (run on sentence! run on!







)


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hypespazm*
> 
> Hey guys I just got a Asus Strix 980 TI !! Im coming from a GTX 780 ACX cooled card... Now This card is basically new.. i know there are better cards out there right now but i got this card for $370.... ive gotten a pretty steady OC.. but nothing like what i used to get on my 780.. I had a skynet custom bios on my 780 and I used to get 1200mhz stable.. thats from 900mhz stock clock speeds... now im in game Rainbow 6 siege and im @ like 1450mhz.. but
> 
> I am wondering if there are any custom bios's for the ASUS Strix 980 TI. similar to the one I have on the 780..
> More voltage
> More wattage
> Constant frequency.. as in the max OC does not throttle ..
> the Throttling is annoying IMO
> 
> Anything helps.. I did end up downloading one from Mr.Dark its called
> 
> 980 Stix Dark.zip I found it on another thread... I can upload it ..
> 
> at the end of the day I just want to know where i can get pointed to so I can get the most performance out of the 980TI... im hoping I can get similar to a 1070.. because thats the card I was planning to get and go this one instead because of the price !!
> 
> Thanks guys


I would see if someone could mod a cop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noirgheos*
> 
> Does anyone here own a 980 Ti Hybrid?
> 
> I'm asking just for a general user experience.
> 
> At the local store I've been testing a 980 Ti at 1500MHz, vs a 1070 at 2100MHz. Lo and behold, the 980 Ti wins most of the time by a decent amount. This was done with both cards being the MSI gaming version, but what I did notice was the 980 Ti got to 80C, while the 1070 barely went above 72C. I'm thinking a 980 Ti Hybrid should quell all concern for temps, as reviews barely see it going above 50C with its stock clocks, which is around 20C cooler than most other stock 980 Tis.
> 
> So, anyone?


I have 2 in SLI- Both running at 1506/7600- have not tried to go higher- I don't bench. Asics are 80.9 and 72. +25mv on AB. Got one hybrid last October and one two weeks ago for $325 brand new.

Using two power supplies - a 850 watt running the pc and one TI and the 750 running the other TI.
Using this to run both power supplies. https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B009P98Q8U/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 .Works perfectly.

I game at 7680x1440 so every game works the system hard. I have both hybrids on push-pull fans and temps are around 53 and 50. Room temp is 75. With this ps - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817341044 I would crash on Crysis 3 and Far Cry 4 when GPU's were over 1450. My ups was telling me I was using 760 watts. Not sure exactly how that converts to power supply. With the 750 added I can run the 1506 all day.

My case is pretty packed now. Will have to take a pic after I clean up wiring. I want to use it another week to see if there are any issues before I tie everything up.


----------



## zuru1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it may not be ruled out since i *think* it has to do with the amount of . . "pixels being pushed out." multimontiors, higher refresh rates and 4k needs more bandwidth through the cable causing a load on the gpu at idle. not really a load like 3d applications but enough of one where the driver does allow down clocking in some cases.
> 
> with that said, if you're also experiencing trails dragging a window around the desktop, yeah i have had those and using DDU to uninstall the driver and using another fixed it, so _i think_ you are having a driver getting weird on you; not downclocking and trails. (run on sentence! run on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Aha nice catch there, completely missed that one. Anyway did the DDU and reinstalled the drivers and downclocking is working.
I able to use my modded bios but still needs some tweaking to do in order to achieve my OC.

Many thanks for all the help and guidance, now I know more than I did a few days back, got to keep up at it.


----------



## zuru1

@Iooniam

Got at it today again and modded my bios to max 325W with 1.230V at load. This gave me a stable 1530/2001 MHz in fire strike extreme loop with a max temp < 45 C.


Wil try some games tomorrow and see how game stable the OC is.


----------



## looniam

if you have it, go for doom w/vulkan. it seems to really put a load on the gpu.


----------



## ajresendez

Okay, so I have a carbide corsair 500r modded with windowed side panel instead of the grill on the side. Have 2 af120s and two af140s as intakes and 1 af140 as exhaust on the rear. All going at full blast. Can anyone explain why my temps for my two cards haven't really changed when at load? Top goes up to 85c and bottom is like 78c at full load,


----------



## Punisher64

Because with SLI one card doesn't have room for fresh air and is blowing on the other card. SLI setups are ALWAYS hot unless you water cool. I have a 780t and had 2 770s and my top card always thermally throttled in SLI even with room for a whole card between them. It's just a bunch of heat in a small space.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> Because with SLI one card doesn't have room for fresh air and is blowing on the other card. SLI setups are ALWAYS hot unless you water cool. I have a 780t and had 2 770s and my top card always thermally throttled in SLI even with room for a whole card between them. It's just a bunch of heat in a small space.


so there's nothing that can be done to help cool down both cards? sigh.. thanks for the reply anyways.


----------



## looniam

there is often quite a bit that can be done. you're going for airFLOW not airBLOW.

having 4 fans blowing into the case with just one removing the heat is likely a problem


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there is often quite a bit that can be done. you're going for airFLOW not airBLOW.
> 
> having 4 fans blowing into the case with just one removing the heat is likely a problem


I agree with this. You need a more balanced in/out of your fans. Try 2 in 3 out once. Or at minimum 3 in 2 out.


----------



## mouacyk

It's typically better to have positive pressure (in>out), if you cannot balance exactly. This prevents or slows the migration of dust into the case, as the positive pressure will force them out rather than suck them in.


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> It's typically better to have positive pressure (in>out), if you cannot balance exactly. This prevents or slows the migration of dust into the case, as the positive pressure will force them out rather than suck them in.


Unless you're running an old Antec Lanboy Air case where the manual says all inputs!







Worst and best case I've ever owned all in one!


----------



## AcidONE

hi guys,
i have 980ti evga hybrid with mod bios 980tiSC+41-Mod128. verry stable temp max 53°C...
how can I increase the full power and let it come to a maximum temperature of 70 ° ?
thx


----------



## Kipps

Have you got a link to the bios you mentioned ? Would be worth looking at that first to see what exactly has been mod'd on it so far - You can just up the power limit yourself in the bios, but I would rather see the bios first


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> hi guys,
> i have 980ti evga hybrid with mod bios 980tiSC+41-Mod128. verry stable temp max 53°C...
> how can I increase the full power and let it come to a maximum temperature of 70 ° ?
> thx


Why would you want higher temps? With a hybrid cooler the core should NEVER run 70c...if it does, you've got problems.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Why would you want higher temps? With a hybrid cooler the core should NEVER run 70c...if it does, you've got problems.


Lol that guy really doesn't know what he's doing. I'm sure he'll burn up his VRMs first.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Lol that guy really doesn't know what he's doing. I'm sure he'll burn up his VRMs first.


It would be helpful if we could actually probe the VRM temperatures on the PCB but all we can do is measure the backplate temperatures. The Hybrid should be perfectly fine up to mid 60s however. I would be worried if it goes higher though.


----------



## misoonigiri

I have a question about hybrid coolers - how come a smaller single fan AIO radiator can cool the GPU so well, whereas on CPUs with lower TDP we need typically see larger 2 fan radiators being used to keep temps respectable when OCing?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I have a question about hybrid coolers - how come a smaller single fan AIO radiator can cool the GPU so well, whereas on CPUs with lower TDP we need typically see larger 2 fan radiators being used to keep temps respectable when OCing?


Die surface area. Contact is much better on GPU die so heat is transferred way better.


----------



## zuru1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have it, go for doom w/vulkan. it seems to really put a load on the gpu.


No I don't have doom, actually I have never played doom before but might give it a try this time.

I performed gameplay stability check with COD BO3 and found that the OC wasn't game stable so had to downclock to 1500 MHz on the core and leave the memory at 2003 MHz which works fine.
After 2 hrs without any issues, I can say that this is a stable OC, and the temp never went higher than 50 C but that migth have to do with that it's hot today.
Any way will be replacing my 240 rad for a thick 360 so that would solve the issue any ways.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Die surface area. Contact is much better on GPU die so heat is transferred way better.


Ah I see, that makes sense. Thanks!
I'd always wondered how GPU coolers being smaller than say a twin tower CPU cooler, how they coped with the GPU's much higher TDP


----------



## AcidONE

this is bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipps*
> 
> Have you got a link to the bios you mentioned ? Would be worth looking at that first to see what exactly has been mod'd on it so far - You can just up the power limit yourself in the bios, but I would rather see the bios first


this is bios

980tiSC41-Mod1281.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zuru1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you have it, go for doom w/vulkan. it seems to really put a load on the gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> No I don't have doom, actually I have never played doom before but might give it a try this time.
> 
> I performed gameplay stability check with COD BO3 and found that the OC wasn't game stable so had to downclock to 1500 MHz on the core and leave the memory at 2003 MHz which works fine.
> After 2 hrs without any issues, I can say that this is a stable OC, and the temp never went higher than 50 C but that migth have to do with that it's hot today.
> Any way will be replacing my 240 rad for a thick 360 so that would solve the issue any ways.
Click to expand...

played DOOM in '97 and this one is waaaayyyy more excellent.







(oh yeah, just dated myself. .oh the days of installing a games from 2 or 3 floppies. . .







)

not familiar with COD BO3 since i really don't play any COD since MW2. my go to stability check (sorta) gaming wise was always 9 runs of metro 2033 (or LL) benchmark with all the settings cranked up. if it passed that, i never crashed.

50c isn't bad, thats what i get running prime95 and furmark (2600K [email protected] - 980ti 1430ish @1.25v) on my 280x45mm rad. got a small (read: cheap) case but i may get a 120x60mm rad between cpu/gpu later. but winter is coming and most likely upgrade from sandy after the first of the year, then i'll see.

btw, you're doing well.


----------



## zipeldiablo

.


----------



## ajresendez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there is often quite a bit that can be done. you're going for airFLOW not airBLOW.
> 
> having 4 fans blowing into the case with just one removing the heat is likely a problem
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. You need a more balanced in/out of your fans. Try 2 in 3 out once. Or at minimum 3 in 2 out.
Click to expand...

Okay, I'll try turning off one of the top intake fans and see what that gets me. Thanks again guys

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## AcidONE

980ti hybrid evga
pls help me...i wont max power


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> 
> 980ti hybrid evga
> pls help me...i wont max power


You're already at 425W! Only furmark can even push remotely close to that, around 400W. Most games will top out around 325W.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You're already at 425W! Only furmark can even push remotely close to that, around 400W. Most games will top out around 325W.


Most AAA games *peak* at 350W, I wouldn't recommend any higher to be honest - heat starts becoming an issue after that.


----------



## AcidONE

but the max temp is 54°C...


----------



## Ithanul

It is water cool. That actually a great temp with an AIO.

My heavy OC Ti both barely break 45C in my custom loop.

Be happy with those temps since Maxwell cards don't like being hot in the first place.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AcidONE*
> 
> but the max temp is 54°C...


That has absolutely nothing to do with anything,if you want to know the max temp of your GPU launch a demanding game like The Witcher 3 at 4K DSR.

Watch your GPU utilization being peaked to 100% all the time,and enjoy the temperaturas because it does not get higher than that.


----------



## airisom2

Well guys, I finally got around to overclocking my 980 Ti Golden Edition, and I can pull off 1493/1980 on stock volts and power/temp limit. Guess it's a decent clocker considering the extra headroom I have available. It also gave me an ~11fps increase over stock clock speeds (92.7 vs 104 Valley Extreme HD). Unfortunately, the card is running at around 78-80C at 77-79% fan speeds, so the cooler is limiting further overclocking. Maybe I'll take off the shroud and ziptie some deltas on it


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ajresendez*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> there is often quite a bit that can be done. you're going for airFLOW not airBLOW.
> 
> having 4 fans blowing into the case with just one removing the heat is likely a problem
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with this. You need a more balanced in/out of your fans. Try 2 in 3 out once. Or at minimum 3 in 2 out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I'll try turning off one of the top intake fans and see what that gets me. Thanks again guys
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

flip both top fans around and use them as exhaust (front/bottom intake - top/back exhaust)

i'll bet a dollar to a doughnut the top fan closest to the back isn't doing squat since the rear exhaust is pulling all it's air straight out of the case. i'd like to suggest you have a top and rear 140 for exhaust and move a 140 to the bottom for intake with the two 120s in the front.

or

the three 140s for front/bottom and the two 120 for top/rear exhaust; which will be a more positive air pressure esp if you adjust fans speeds.

but i am no expert.


----------



## Koniakki

Anyone with a ASUS 20th Anniversary Gold edition?

Just scored one and I'm looking for any thoughts/info on the card.

Guessing is voltage locked still? Haven't been following the Asus vbios much.

Read(again) a few Matrix reviews. Got the picture mostly.


----------



## james41382

I have 2 reference 980Tis and I'm using Pres. X to overclock them. The voltage only increases on 1 card like I set in Pres. X when playing The Division or BF4. These are the only 2 games I've been playing lately. When I turn on Folding at Home the voltage increases on both cards as expected. Any ideas?


----------



## jsutter71

*Hello, I have posted this question in the general Nvidia foum, but since I'm using 980 Ti's, I'll also post here.*

I am currently running three EVGA 980Ti's in a triple SLI configuration on a open loop system. Yesterday I noticed that one of my cards was running a little hotter then normal, 70 C, so I turned off my system to look for signs of trouble. I did not find any issues so I turned my system back on to a blank screen. Thinking I might have had a motherboard issue, I cleared my CMOS, and turned off all my overclocking settings. This did not resolve my issue so I plugged my monitor into the next card which did work. I then went into the BIOS, which showed a empty slot where that GPU was connected. Thinking that I had a bad slot on the motherboard, this morning I drained my loop and swapped out my motherboard. And again, after putting everything back together, I got a blank screen. Long story short, the new motherboard showed the exact same issue in the same slot. So now that I have ruled out the motherboard, I am hoping that someone might have a suggestion to resolve my issue before I send in for a RMA.

I would also like to add that I did swap out the power cords. Has anyone else here ever had their 980Ti just disappear on them like mine just did? My motherboard is an Asus X99-E WS/USB 3.1 which has fault indicators for faulty components, but it is not displaying any faults. My GPU's are all EVGA 980Ti's, part number 06G-P4-4991-KR.

Thanks in advance for support.


----------



## davidcapi

I did some maintenance on my PC a few weeks ago. Something similar happened. At first it would show a blank screen even tho I could see the computer loading windows and the fan speed profile kicking in so I started swapping my monitor cables since I use 3 monitors. It eventually worked only to find out that it wasnt seeing all my cards, just one (2x980ti). I drained the whole thing and swapped slots only to see the same behavior, I started messing with power cables and things but to no avail and right when I thought I had officially crapped on one of my cards, it decided to work but then there was still something messed up with the display port/card it was choosing as primary or something.

I'm sorry I cannot say what fixed the problem exactly but if I had to guess I would say I confused the drivers in a way they didn't know what to do or show.


----------



## LancerVI

I'm trying to figure something out with my MSI 6g GTX 980 ti Gaming or whatever it's called.

I'm getting MASSIVE random frame drops every 3-10 minutes. Can't really track it. It's completely random. Trucking along at 70+ frames in whatever game; War Thunder for example and all of a sudden, 0 to 1 FPS for 5-10 seconds.

Thought it was network lag, so started to play Shadows of Mordor. Same thing. Dark Souls 3, same thing. It's really frustrating.



does it whether I'm overclocking or not. It's not temps either. I just can't figure it. Closed out a bunch of my system tray items. Still does it. Can't figure it.

5820k @4.2

16GB Crucial Ballistix @2400

Asus X99-Deluxe Rev1


----------



## Punisher64

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I have 2 reference 980Tis and I'm using Pres. X to overclock them. The voltage only increases on 1 card like I set in Pres. X when playing The Division or BF4. These are the only 2 games I've been playing lately. When I turn on Folding at Home the voltage increases on both cards as expected. Any ideas?


Do you have SLI disabled in nVidia Control? Also check the individual game settings. Some games (possible The Division) don't support SLI well (or at all) either.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcapi*
> 
> I did some maintenance on my PC a few weeks ago. Something similar happened. At first it would show a blank screen even tho I could see the computer loading windows and the fan speed profile kicking in so I started swapping my monitor cables since I use 3 monitors. It eventually worked only to find out that it wasnt seeing all my cards, just one (2x980ti). I drained the whole thing and swapped slots only to see the same behavior, I started messing with power cables and things but to no avail and right when I thought I had officially crapped on one of my cards, it decided to work but then there was still something messed up with the display port/card it was choosing as primary or something.
> 
> I'm sorry I cannot say what fixed the problem exactly but if I had to guess I would say I confused the drivers in a way they didn't know what to do or show.


The first thing I tried was swapping cards and switching motherboards. Today I removed and tested every single system power cord. I custom made all the power cords in my system, so It wasn't really an issue. I also verified that all my power cords were providing the proper voltage. All my power cords tested normal. So I am reaching a point where I am going to have to drain my loop again and remove the water block off the GPU, put the original fan/cooling system back on, test the card and hope for signs of life on another system, and then if that does not resolve the issue send it in for RMA.

I also have a 3 monitor system.


----------



## ir88ed

@jsutter71: Any chance you did the nvidia update like I did? Try uninstalling the new geforce experience, and reverting to july's drivers.


----------



## brazilianloser

Anyone running an LG 34UC88-B out of a single 980Ti that can pitch in on what kind of performance I will be looking at?


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> @jsutter71: Any chance you did the nvidia update like I did? Try uninstalling the new geforce experience, and reverting to july's drivers.


I wish it was just a Windows issue. The GPU is not showing up in the BIOS.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> I'm trying to figure something out with my MSI 6g GTX 980 ti Gaming or whatever it's called.
> 
> I'm getting MASSIVE random frame drops every 3-10 minutes. Can't really track it. It's completely random. Trucking along at 70+ frames in whatever game; War Thunder for example and all of a sudden, 0 to 1 FPS for 5-10 seconds.
> 
> Thought it was network lag, so started to play Shadows of Mordor. Same thing. Dark Souls 3, same thing. It's really frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> does it whether I'm overclocking or not. It's not temps either. I just can't figure it. Closed out a bunch of my system tray items. Still does it. Can't figure it.
> 
> 5820k @4.2
> 
> 16GB Crucial Ballistix @2400
> 
> Asus X99-Deluxe Rev1


Have you tried checking the power options in the Nvidia control panel? Try setting it at maximum performance.


----------



## ir88ed

I am running essentially the same setup, and I only see two of the cards lit up in the tools --> "gpu post" section of my asus x99 deluxe bios. In the system agent section, I do see all three cards listed as present in the sense that they are shown as "linked as 16x" or "linked as 8x" for the third card.

I had a really hard time getting all three cards to show up in window device manager, as my 1200W psu wasn't getting enough power to the cards. I have my 980ti's flashed with a 350W TDP bios, and the 5930K processor is clocked out to [email protected], so I run out of watts in a hurry. I currently have a second PSU running one of my cards as a temporary measure (google "psu paperclip trick" if you arent familiar with how to do this).

If you have a second psu laying about maybe hook it up to one or two of the cards and see if they show up.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I am running essentially the same setup, and I only see two of the cards lit up in the tools --> "gpu post" section of my asus x99 deluxe bios. In the system agent section, I do see all three cards listed as present in the sense that they are shown as "linked as 16x" or "linked as 8x" for the third card.
> 
> I had a really hard time getting all three cards to show up in window device manager, as my 1200W psu wasn't getting enough power to the cards. I have my 980ti's flashed with a 350W TDP bios, and the 5930K processor is clocked out to [email protected], so I run out of watts in a hurry. I currently have a second PSU running one of my cards as a temporary measure (google "psu paperclip trick" if you arent familiar with how to do this).
> 
> If you have a second psu laying about maybe hook it up to one or two of the cards and see if they show up.


When I look at the BIOS under the section which shows the GPU's it does not show the card in the 1st slot. I doubt it's a power supply related issue. I already tested and verified that the power supply works plus my power supply can more the handle the load. I'm running a EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 T2. Prior to my issue, I was able to see all three cards in the tools section. Also, I have a spare power supply that I use to power my pumps after maintenance. Instead of using my main power supply and rerouting all my power cables.

My system


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> When I look at the BIOS under the section which shows the GPU's it does not show the card in the 1st slot. I doubt it's a power supply related issue. I already tested and verified that the power supply works plus my power supply can more the handle the load. I'm running a EVGA SuperNOVA 1600 T2. Prior to my issue, I was able to see all three cards in the tools section. Also, I have a spare power supply that I use to power my pumps after maintenance. Instead of using my main power supply and rerouting all my power cables.
> 
> My system


Nice setup! Yup, I missed in your first post that the card heated up to 70degC before it wouldn't output video, but the other cards that stayed cool still worked. Sounds like the card gave up the ghost. I actually haven't seen that happen in my years of running cards OC'ed. Good news is that 980ti's are pretty cheap now.


----------



## Fickert07

Hi guys,

I am not new to the forum but new to the 980ti club. I was initially going to get one 1070 and the add another down the road but with Micro Center selling these bad boys at $328 a pop (MSI Gaming 6gb) I had to snag two to start sli early









Anywho quick overview of my build:

intel i7 6800k (OC'ed so far to 4.2 ghz @ 1.195V)
H115i Corsair cpu cooler (wanting to do a custom loop down the road)
MSI X99 Gaming Carbon Pro Mobo
TP-Link A1900 Archer T9E Wireless Card
SLI MSI GTX 980ti (Both clocked +120 mhz and +400 mem, just checked review overclocks for a stable simple overclock)
64gb DDR4 Corsair Dominator Platinum 2800mhz OC'ed to 3200 mhz
Corsair RX1000i PSU
OCZ m.2 256 ssd for boot and programs (Super fast)
3T Seagate HDD
Temporary case: ThermalTake F51 Suppressor (Saving up for new monitor then getting a lian li pc-08 case)

I had to build a new rig as my old one (gtx 970 custom bios, i7 4790k build) got struck by lightning.

This thread is massively huge so for starters my Time Spy score was around 9750 or something like that (I should have saved it) does that seem on par for an SLI setup for a minor overclock?

And I am aware of the bios mods for this gen of cards, is it as effective as it was for the 970? (I had my 970 clocked at 1565 mhz stable and was great, but the lack of memory ruined the card)

This weekend I will begin on custom bios for these cards and begin overclocking to see what I can get out of them.

Cheers!


----------



## Unknownm

someone recommended selecting 1.312v in MaxwellBiosTweaker

Changing from 1.275v to 1.312v didn't show any improvement in core overclocking... but some reason mem @ 4006 (2003) is stable.

The older bios causes valley to blank screen with 4000 (/2) and stable with 3940 (/2) but for some whatever reason this bios works.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punisher64*
> 
> Do you have SLI disabled in nVidia Control? Also check the individual game settings. Some games (possible The Division) don't support SLI well (or at all) either.


These are the only settings I've changed...
Nvidia Control Panel:
Maximum 3D performance (SLI enabled)
Maximum performance preferred

Now that I'm looking again I noticed the higher voltage is on GPU 2, which is the one that's auto selected for PhysX.


----------



## DiceAir

So I have a bit of an issue and was wondering if anyone can help.

I have a Galax 980 TI HOf and struggling with my overclocking a bit. I have the voltage slider on max (1.212V in games) and also tried on stock voltage and 1.2V in games but i get crashes in my games. I only try a moderate overclock of 1430mhz clock and no memory. I don't even try memory overclock as that will crash my games with a very low 100mhz or so offset.

My ASIC quality is very low at 64.7mhz. When I overclock my temps is under 80C but maxing out the voltage my temps will go mid to high 70's in games and sometimes lower than 70C so my temps is not the issue. I smell something else wrong. I'm using the latest MSI afterburner beta build (4.3 beta 14).

What I found funny and might make me think my card got damaged was the following. When I got my card October last year it was running just fine on 1450mhz-1460mhz with no artifacts and crashes. but I feel my card is somewhat degrading fast and don't know why cause a +-3months later no more stable @ 1450mhz. stock voltage. Then I used a custom bios to force my card when gaming on 1430mhz 1.2V 7400mhz memory and was fine for another 3-4 months then I started getting crashes so decided to go back to stock bios and try from there. I push the voltage and power limit slider to the max and set my limit by temps. I also did a clean install of drivers etc. but that has been fine till this week where I keep getting crashes in BF4 at least and don't know why.

So don't know if something else is causing instability rather than gpu and I don't have another system to install the card and test. I also found out that as time goes by my card wasstarting to run much hotter although I understand that dust might play a huge factor where on my first custom bios overclock never saw 70C at all on a custom fan curve now I can barley keep my card under 75C.

I'm not that worried about the temps increase as I am about my overclocks not being stable. I'm pretty sad and this stresses me out due to the card degrading at a rapid rate by the looks of it. Here is my full specs

i7-4790k @ 4.6GHz
galax gtx 980 ti HOF (latest nvidia drivers)
2x SSD
2xHDD
windows 10 latest updates
Corsair AX850w (about 3-5 years old I think)
Corsair air 540 (3x cougar fans front, stock exhaust, H100i top exhaust)

My CPU temps is about 60-70C so not an issue and been testing it with realbench for about 30-40min stable. Think if it was my cpu my pc will freeze. Funny thing is when my game crashes I can just start it up again without having to reboot my pc and my core clock will go back to my set overclock settings.

I hope someone here can give me some insight on why my card degrades so fast or maybe something else is wrong. Can it be my PSU not providing stable voltage? I checked even with hwmonitor and my 12v seems 100% fine and within specs so i think no problem there.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I have a bit of an issue and was wondering if anyone can help.
> 
> I have a Galax 980 TI HOf and struggling with my overclocking a bit. I have the voltage slider on max (1.212V in games) and also tried on stock voltage and 1.2V in games but i get crashes in my games. I only try a moderate overclock of 1430mhz clock and no memory. I don't even try memory overclock as that will crash my games with a very low 100mhz or so offset.
> 
> My ASIC quality is very low at 64.7mhz. When I overclock my temps is under 80C but maxing out the voltage my temps will go mid to high 70's in games and sometimes lower than 70C so my temps is not the issue. I smell something else wrong. I'm using the latest MSI afterburner beta build (4.3 beta 14).
> 
> What I found funny and might make me think my card got damaged was the following. When I got my card October last year it was running just fine on 1450mhz-1460mhz with no artifacts and crashes. but I feel my card is somewhat degrading fast and don't know why cause a +-3months later no more stable @ 1450mhz. stock voltage. Then I used a custom bios to force my card when gaming on 1430mhz 1.2V 7400mhz memory and was fine for another 3-4 months then I started getting crashes so decided to go back to stock bios and try from there. I push the voltage and power limit slider to the max and set my limit by temps. I also did a clean install of drivers etc. but that has been fine till this week where I keep getting crashes in BF4 at least and don't know why.
> 
> So don't know if something else is causing instability rather than gpu and I don't have another system to install the card and test. I also found out that as time goes by my card wasstarting to run much hotter although I understand that dust might play a huge factor where on my first custom bios overclock never saw 70C at all on a custom fan curve now I can barley keep my card under 75C.
> 
> I'm not that worried about the temps increase as I am about my overclocks not being stable. I'm pretty sad and this stresses me out due to the card degrading at a rapid rate by the looks of it. Here is my full specs
> 
> i7-4790k @ 4.6GHz
> galax gtx 980 ti HOF (latest nvidia drivers)
> 2x SSD
> 2xHDD
> windows 10 latest updates
> Corsair AX850w (about 3-5 years old I think)
> Corsair air 540 (3x cougar fans front, stock exhaust, H100i top exhaust)
> 
> My CPU temps is about 60-70C so not an issue and been testing it with realbench for about 30-40min stable. Think if it was my cpu my pc will freeze. Funny thing is when my game crashes I can just start it up again without having to reboot my pc and my core clock will go back to my set overclock settings.
> 
> I hope someone here can give me some insight on why my card degrades so fast or maybe something else is wrong. Can it be my PSU not providing stable voltage? I checked even with hwmonitor and my 12v seems 100% fine and within specs so i think no problem there.


Hello

All that is normal as the OC ability is less on the latest driver's.. so the 30mhz you loss is fine as your card is Low ASIC and barely stable at that clock.. on the temp side its the thermal paste over the time.. if you can change that your temp will be lower.. I recommended the ( Gelid Extreme or Thermal Grizzly kryonaut or Noctua HT-H1 )...

at the end a custom bios with stable 1.212v can improve your OC ability a little more..


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All that is normal as the OC ability is less on the latest driver's.. so the 30mhz you loss is fine as your card is Low ASIC and barely stable at that clock.. on the temp side its the thermal paste over the time.. if you can change that your temp will be lower.. I recommended the ( Gelid Extreme or Thermal Grizzly kryonaut or Noctua HT-H1 )...
> 
> at the end a custom bios with stable 1.212v can improve your OC ability a little more..


What i just find strange is that my card was stable on 1420mhz 1.212v ever since I installed the latest 372.70. it was stable in any game I played until last week everything started becoming unstable again. i don't get crashed immediately but after a I've been playing for like 2 hours or so. Also my memory is not overclocked any more. I just feel i have a very bad overclockable card ad I know overclock is not guaranteed but still very low overclock if compared to many others.

My stock boost clock is 1356mhz and I also don't want to void warranty by replacing thermal paste. This is kinda a let down for me as my card is less than a year old now.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> What i just find strange is that my card was stable on 1420mhz 1.212v ever since I installed the latest 372.70. it was stable in any game I played until last week everything started becoming unstable again. i don't get crashed immediately but after a I've been playing for like 2 hours or so. Also my memory is not overclocked any more. I just feel i have a very bad overclockable card ad I know overclock is not guaranteed but still very low overclock if compared to many others.
> 
> My stock boost clock is 1356mhz and I also don't want to void warranty by replacing thermal paste. This is kinda a let down for me as my card is less than a year old now.


The Low OC ability duo to the voltage limit and the low ASIC.. nothing strange there.. I had Asus 980 Ti Strix-59% ASIC that barely stable at 1405mhz @1.275v while my Hybrid with 79% ASIC was happy at 1530mhz @ 1.212v .. its the silicon all the time


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The Low OC ability duo to the voltage limit and the low ASIC.. nothing strange there.. I had Asus 980 Ti Strix-59% ASIC that barely stable at 1405mhz @1.275v while my Hybrid with 79% ASIC was happy at 1530mhz @ 1.212v .. its the silicon all the time


It still doesn't make sense. How come my overclock stability is getting lower and lower as time goes by. I know about degradation but shouldn't be this fast. Can a faulty psu be the cause of this? I'm going to take my 980 ti to work tomorrow to test and see if it could be the card or something else. Easiest way to test. I also have another 700w cougar psu that i can test. I know not the best brand but hey at least I can test.

I'm running a FSP aurum s 600w 80+ gold psu in my work pc with a 6700k not overclocked and 16GB ddr4 2400mhz ram so should be enough to power my 980ti at least. I will then only be sure if it's the psu or my card.

My main concern is that I first had a good stable decent overclock for a few months and now can't even get it stable heaven or valley for 1 benchamrk run without artifact or crash on even a bit lower clocks and doesn't matter stock or higher voltage. So if you have any other suggestions please let me know. but will test on my work pc tomorrow anyway and post back.

The only recent change I made but shouldn't effect stability is a pg279q that i had for 3 months now and same gpu clocks stable. Like I said even with the latest 372.70 i was playing bf1 beta for many hours stable with no artifacts or crashes but ever since last week it has been unstable in bf4. It's not crashing all the time but will get 1 crash every 2nd night or so. I finished doom, rise of the tomb raider on max graphics with 0 crashes so It might be degraded a bit or so. i will see how heaven reacts tomorrow on same overclock as when i first got the card.


----------



## Fickert07

When overclocking an sli system is better to overclock one at a time then combine them or clock both at the same clocks?


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Have you tried checking the power options in the Nvidia control panel? Try setting it at maximum performance.


Yeah....it was set to optimal. Dang it!

I've changed it to maximum performance. Hopefully that'll do the trick. Thanks a million! I had windows power management set, but not in the nVidia control panel.


----------



## LancerVI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I am not new to the forum but new to the 980ti club. I was initially going to get one 1070 and the add another down the road but with *Micro Center selling these bad boys at $328 a pop* (MSI Gaming 6gb) I had to snag two to start sli early


Damn, I wish I had a Microcenter near me!


----------



## Fickert07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LancerVI*
> 
> Damn, I wish I had a Microcenter near me!


Trust me my jaw dropped when I went in there. I was getting my mobo and cpu and my friend was like dude should I get a 980ti they are 328. I was like yeah that seems like a good deal. We got back home and looked online and everyone is still around 550 to 600 bucks! I immediately went back and bought two lol


----------



## Fickert07

So I overclocked my sli setup and I have a question. First what is the order of the gpus when you look at them on the mobo compared to what msi afterburner says (GPU1, GPU2)?

Reason I ask is that my one gpu is sitting around 68 degrees (gpu1) while the other is hitting 81 (gpu2)!

I understand that the top card is going to get more heat but my asic scores were 72 for gpu1 and 65 for gpu2. Are these in the the correct orders? I pretty much need to know so I can put my lower asic quality card on the bottom so it doesn't deal with so much heat.

Also is there a favorite bios for the MSI Gaming? I know they differ from card to card and am curious to hear from people that have experience with them.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> So I overclocked my sli setup and I have a question. First what is the order of the gpus when you look at them on the mobo compared to what msi afterburner says (GPU1, GPU2)?
> 
> Reason I ask is that my one gpu is sitting around 68 degrees (gpu1) while the other is hitting 81 (gpu2)!
> 
> I understand that the top card is going to get more heat but my asic scores were 72 for gpu1 and 65 for gpu2. Are these in the the correct orders? I pretty much need to know so I can put my lower asic quality card on the bottom so it doesn't deal with so much heat.
> 
> Also is there a favorite bios for the MSI Gaming? I know they differ from card to card and am curious to hear from people that have experience with them.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Heat will always be your enemy in sli non reference blowers. However if you have the video output cable plugged into the card closest to the CPU this should be your gpu1. The reversal of temps from what I expect is odd though. Disable the driver for one card and this should show you which is which. Best to determine that before moving forward with any cooling or bios modifications

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fickert07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Heat will always be your enemy in sli non reference blowers. However if you have the video output cable plugged into the card closest to the CPU this should be your gpu1. The reversal of temps from what I expect is odd though. Disable the driver for one card and this should show you which is which. Best to determine that before moving forward with any cooling or bios modifications
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahh good idea. Yes the temps are concerning. I am tempted to get a replacement card in hopes of a higher asic score. Granted the 72 is pretty high (highest I ever had)


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So I have a bit of an issue and was wondering if anyone can help.
> 
> I have a Galax 980 TI HOf and struggling with my overclocking a bit. I have the voltage slider on max (1.212V in games) and also tried on stock voltage and 1.2V in games but i get crashes in my games. I only try a moderate overclock of 1430mhz clock and no memory. I don't even try memory overclock as that will crash my games with a very low 100mhz or so offset.
> 
> My ASIC quality is very low at 64.7mhz. When I overclock my temps is under 80C but maxing out the voltage my temps will go mid to high 70's in games and sometimes lower than 70C so my temps is not the issue. I smell something else wrong. I'm using the latest MSI afterburner beta build (4.3 beta 14).
> 
> What I found funny and might make me think my card got damaged was the following. When I got my card October last year it was running just fine on 1450mhz-1460mhz with no artifacts and crashes. but I feel my card is somewhat degrading fast and don't know why cause a +-3months later no more stable @ 1450mhz. stock voltage. Then I used a custom bios to force my card when gaming on 1430mhz 1.2V 7400mhz memory and was fine for another 3-4 months then I started getting crashes so decided to go back to stock bios and try from there. I push the voltage and power limit slider to the max and set my limit by temps. I also did a clean install of drivers etc. but that has been fine till this week where I keep getting crashes in BF4 at least and don't know why.
> 
> So don't know if something else is causing instability rather than gpu and I don't have another system to install the card and test. I also found out that as time goes by my card wasstarting to run much hotter although I understand that dust might play a huge factor where on my first custom bios overclock never saw 70C at all on a custom fan curve now I can barley keep my card under 75C.
> 
> I'm not that worried about the temps increase as I am about my overclocks not being stable. I'm pretty sad and this stresses me out due to the card degrading at a rapid rate by the looks of it. Here is my full specs
> 
> i7-4790k @ 4.6GHz
> galax gtx 980 ti HOF (latest nvidia drivers)
> 2x SSD
> 2xHDD
> windows 10 latest updates
> Corsair AX850w (about 3-5 years old I think)
> Corsair air 540 (3x cougar fans front, stock exhaust, H100i top exhaust)
> 
> My CPU temps is about 60-70C so not an issue and been testing it with realbench for about 30-40min stable. Think if it was my cpu my pc will freeze. Funny thing is when my game crashes I can just start it up again without having to reboot my pc and my core clock will go back to my set overclock settings.
> 
> I hope someone here can give me some insight on why my card degrades so fast or maybe something else is wrong. Can it be my PSU not providing stable voltage? I checked even with hwmonitor and my 12v seems 100% fine and within specs so i think no problem there.


Put everything back to default
and run 3dmark Firestrike Extreme Stress test at least 2 times.
Or Run Custom Loops Fire Strike Extreme Graphic test 2, and then let it run at least until 23.000frames or so.

Let's see if there any crashes.

If your card on factory stock running just fine, then your oc are not stable yet. probably You're still not find your best tweaks for 100% fully stable.

My card also can run any tweaks on Valley/heaven & some games just fine, Until when I move into 3dmark firestrike/timespy territory imo the real test stability, actually my card is not fully stable yet. Random Crashes everywhere.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Put everything back to default
> and run 3dmark Firestrike Extreme Stress test at least 2 times.
> Or Run Custom Loops Fire Strike Extreme Graphic test 2, and then let it run at least until 23.000frames or so.
> 
> Let's see if there any crashes.
> 
> If your card on factory stock running just fine, then your oc are not stable yet. probably You're still not find your best tweaks for 100% fully stable.
> 
> My card also can run any tweaks on Valley/heaven & some games just fine, Until when I move into 3dmark firestrike/timespy territory imo the real test stability, actually my card is not fully stable yet. Random Crashes everywhere.


Thanks for the info will do it tomorrow when i get home from work and report back


----------



## LongRod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Trust me my jaw dropped when I went in there. I was getting my mobo and cpu and my friend was like dude should I get a 980ti they are 328. I was like yeah that seems like a good deal. We got back home and looked online and everyone is still around 550 to 600 bucks! I immediately went back and bought two lol


Yeah, I managed to get an openbox variant from MC a few days ago for $278.

Gotta say, getting a 980Ti for the price of an RX 480 was really awesome.


----------



## Velathawen

Jeez, sub $300 for a 980Ti, and I thought my $380 was a good deal a while back!


----------



## schoolofmonkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Jeez, sub $300 for a 980Ti, and I thought my $380 was a good deal a while back!


Yeah, remember what we paid for these new.
I paid $1195AU for a eVGA GTX980ti Hybrid back in January


----------



## Fickert07

So I have been gaming with my sli setup last night (Couldn't resist before overclocking with custom bios) and was gaming completely stable on GTA 5 maxed for about 4 hours. I went to check temps when I got off and both gpus were at 79 and 81 degrees solid. Before I had my cards at 69 and 82-83ish, but I got a fan and am pushing air between the two. Now my one card is staying at 81 but the lower card is up to 79. Do these temps seem normal or a bit high? And maybe the 3dmark didn't work the second gpu fully?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Put everything back to default
> and run 3dmark Firestrike Extreme Stress test at least 2 times.
> Or Run Custom Loops Fire Strike Extreme Graphic test 2, and then let it run at least until 23.000frames or so.
> 
> Let's see if there any crashes.
> 
> If your card on factory stock running just fine, then your oc are not stable yet. probably You're still not find your best tweaks for 100% fully stable.
> 
> My card also can run any tweaks on Valley/heaven & some games just fine, Until when I move into 3dmark firestrike/timespy territory imo the real test stability, actually my card is not fully stable yet. Random Crashes everywhere.


ok so I done everything you asked actually have one better.

I loaded a custom bios that mr.dark made me that disables boost 2.0 and allows me more consistent voltages and core clock speed. 1430mhz core 1.2v stock memory clocks. power limit was also increased i can share the bios if you want to see what he did but I think it should be alright.

I did over 30K frames of firestrike extreme stress test with my card toping out at 84C as it's summer here and a bit warm in my room so gaming should be much lower. i passed it 99.4%


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> ok so I done everything you asked actually have one better.
> 
> I loaded a custom bios that mr.dark made me that disables boost 2.0 and allows me more consistent voltages and core clock speed. 1430mhz core 1.2v stock memory clocks. power limit was also increased i can share the bios if you want to see what he did but I think it should be alright.
> 
> I did over 30K frames of firestrike extreme stress test with my card toping out at 84C as it's summer here and a bit warm in my room so gaming should be much lower. i passed it 99.4%


is that out of the box speed? without oc tweaks or anything? 99.4% passed your card should be still running very good.

yeah i just want to pointed out to use Stress test after overclocking. OR use *Graphic Test 2* Custom loops.
This is the way i find out my best tweaks and test stability my overclocked card. If you get some crashes then your OC isn't stable.

and of course don't forget to play some demanding games, use 1440P resolution for this card.

Did you use Stress test before this problem ? what Software did you try to stability test before?

you can also run valley/heaven if you want, but i feel valley/haven are less demanding than 3dmark firestrike/timespy. It's up entirely to you.

sorry my english are not native.

tl;dr
use some real synthetic stress bench, and demanding games to find your best tweaks. GL!


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> So I have been gaming with my sli setup last night (Couldn't resist before overclocking with custom bios) and was gaming completely stable on GTA 5 maxed for about 4 hours. I went to check temps when I got off and both gpus were at 79 and 81 degrees solid. Before I had my cards at 69 and 82-83ish, but I got a fan and am pushing air between the two. Now my one card is staying at 81 but the lower card is up to 79. Do these temps seem normal or a bit high? And maybe the 3dmark didn't work the second gpu fully?


That's pretty rough - how's the airflow looking like in your case? Is it possible to post a picture of your build?


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> is that out of the box speed? without oc tweaks or anything? 99.4% passed your card should be still running very good.
> 
> yeah i just want to pointed out to use Stress test after overclocking. OR use *Graphic Test 2* Custom loops.
> This is the way i find out my best tweaks and test stability my overclocked card. If you get some crashes then your OC isn't stable.
> 
> and of course don't forget to play some demanding games, use 1440P resolution for this card.
> 
> Did you use Stress test before this problem ? what Software did you try to stability test before?
> 
> you can also run valley/heaven if you want, but i feel valley/haven are less demanding than 3dmark firestrike/timespy. It's up entirely to you.
> 
> sorry my english are not native.
> 
> tl;dr
> use some real synthetic stress bench, and demanding games to find your best tweaks. GL!


1430mhz on the core and for some reason 200mhz added to memory for 7410mhz on memory. I only noticed the additional memory speed now. Also this is with custom bios from MR.Dark and so far played a few rounds bf4 now and it seems to work so far. I'll just set the memory back to default as I don't see that much of a boost anyway and for better stability.

Also this is with 3dmark extreme stress test looped 20 times for more than 30000 frames so I think it should be stable. I will also play some more games to see if it's stable but so far so good.

Before I used heaven benchmark and let it loop for about 30min straight on max details 1440p and then if stable do 1 run 3dmark firestrike extreme and then play some games and was stable for months. Seems like now it's stable.

Also another thing to note is that my connection from the psu was as follows and don't know if it might hinder stability. on my corsair ax850w I have 4x 6+2pin (2cables that splits into 2x 6+2pin connectors) so I used 2 of the cables with 1 of the 8 pins each. Reason I did that was not to split power was by accident cause I had crossfire cards in the past so never disconnected the other cable (2x 6+2pin). Now I disconnected the one cable and using the other cable so it works ass follows.

1 cable going from psu that split's into 2x 6+2pins. Maybe that has nothing to do with the issue and will not help at all.


----------



## Fickert07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> That's pretty rough - how's the airflow looking like in your case? Is it possible to post a picture of your build?


I should be able to get a picture of my setup when I get home. It seems odd to me how this added fan is decreasing cooling. I have a 230mm intake fan blowing onto this smaler 140mm fan (about 5 inches apart) I may switch it to the built in fan controller on my case rather the mobo. Its only a 3 pin fan and may not be spinning fast enough to be greater than the pull of the twin frozer fans? Would be my only assumption.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Trust me my jaw dropped when I went in there. I was getting my mobo and cpu and my friend was like dude should I get a 980ti they are 328. I was like yeah that seems like a good deal. We got back home and looked online and everyone is still around 550 to 600 bucks! I immediately went back and bought two lol


I Picked up a third evga 980ti at MC for just over $300 and am now benching over 12.5k on firestrike ultra. Lands me midway between the 1080 sli scores and the titan xp sli scores. That was a pretty huge improvement for $300!


----------



## Ithanul

....ugh, I wish a MC was around here.







Would not mind another 980Ti to at least throw into my folder rig.


----------



## Fickert07

Btw if anyone has any suggestions this is the inside of my case. I put this fan to help reduce heat rising from the lower card into the upper one but didn't seem to do much.


----------



## whitrzac

I would bet both cards run hotter with a fan put on there like that....


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Btw if anyone has any suggestions this is the inside of my case. I put this fan to help reduce heat rising from the lower card into the upper one but didn't seem to do much.


I put a fan on the bottom of my case floor to draw cool air in from underneath. Not sure if that would really help significantly, or even if those holes in the floor of your case are open to the outside.


----------



## Fickert07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> I would bet both cards run hotter with a fan put on there like that....


Care to elaborate? Since I didn't see an improvement I assume there is a reason behind it not working and I don't see it.

Also I wish I could mount a fan on the bottom but there are no fan mounts. I suppose I could rig it up though.


----------



## jsutter71

Before everyone gets worried about high temps, I would like to interject. I have been running tri SLI for my 980Ti's for almost a year now. At first mine were air cooled, and I was getting into the 80C temps for the first GPU during gaming, and like everyone else I got scared. That was my biggest reason why I decided to change my GPU's over to water cooling. That and the noise of the GPU fans. After converting over to a complete open loop system, I did not notice huge changes in the temps. My main card dropped to about 50-75 degrees. Now my CPU had a massive drop. I have a Core i7 5830K and am able to overclock by 33% without frying my CPU. Look at the pic below. This was going from a closed loop CPU cooler. Now the first card will run hot, but the 2nd and 3rd card usually stay between 20-30C. The 980Ti's run Hot when they run in SLI.


----------



## ir88ed

I used some classy velcro cut as triangles to match the fan mount tabs. It is actually doesn't look bad and it is kind of nice to be able to easily remove the fan for clean up and maintenance.


----------



## ir88ed

I am brand new to the 980ti tri-sli thanks to MC and their killer deal, I had been running just 2 previously. I too switched to WC full loop because of the fans, much better now. Anyway, I am only seeing about 1 or 2 deg C between the three cards on Witcher3 and the various benchmarks. I am seeing a spread like 47-48-49 across all cards when I have them clocked out to [email protected] First card in the loop is the coolest, last one is the warmest.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I am brand new to the 980ti tri-sli thanks to MC and their killer deal, I had been running just 2 previously. I too switched to WC full loop because of the fans, much better now. Anyway, I am only seeing about 1 or 2 deg C between the three cards on Witcher3 and the various benchmarks. I am seeing a spread like 47-48-49 across all cards when I have them clocked out to [email protected] First card in the loop is the coolest, last one is the warmest.


Do you have all three monitors plugged into the first card? what are your gaming settings. I was maxing out settings for Witcher. Also, my playing monitor is a 31" LG 31MU97-B which is a 4096×2160 resolution display.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> I should be able to get a picture of my setup when I get home. It seems odd to me how this added fan is decreasing cooling. I have a 230mm intake fan blowing onto this smaler 140mm fan (about 5 inches apart) I may switch it to the built in fan controller on my case rather the mobo. Its only a 3 pin fan and may not be spinning fast enough to be greater than the pull of the twin frozer fans? Would be my only assumption.


More fans spinning faster isn't always better.



These coolers exhaust hot air back into the case and rely on good case airflow to draw fresh air/get the hot air out. Sticking a fan where you have fights the flow of the GPU cooler and forces some air to be recycled, which is why you're seeing a rise rather than drop in temperatures.

A bottom intake might help but you'll need to make sure there's enough clearance between the bottom of your case and the ground or table where your tower is, if there isn't enough space to draw fresh air in you're not going to get much of a difference. I recently bought a bunch of cheap rubber feet to elevate my case even further up from the ground and the bottom intake at the same speeds is drawing in much more fresh air than it did before.

Have a look at the airflow guide and try to improve your case airflow overall, this will help reduce your temps while also helping to reduce noise if done correctly.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Btw if anyone has any suggestions this is the inside of my case. I put this fan to help reduce heat rising from the lower card into the upper one but didn't seem to do much.


can't you move that sound card to just above your first card. try to remove it first and see if temps drop. Also have yor corsair cooler as exhaust


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> Before everyone gets worried about high temps, I would like to interject. I have been running tri SLI for my 980Ti's for almost a year now. At first mine were air cooled, and I was getting into the 80C temps for the first GPU during gaming, and like everyone else I got scared. That was my biggest reason why I decided to change my GPU's over to water cooling. That and the noise of the GPU fans. After converting over to a complete open loop system, I did not notice huge changes in the temps. My main card dropped to about 50-75 degrees. Now my CPU had a massive drop. I have a Core i7 5830K and am able to overclock by 33% without frying my CPU. Look at the pic below. This was going from a closed loop CPU cooler. Now the first card will run hot, but the 2nd and 3rd card usually stay between 20-30C. The 980Ti's run Hot when they run in SLI.


Yep, these Tis can dump heat like no other.

Though, I have not seen anywhere near over 55C, but I know they can heat my water loop up to dangerous levels to the point I must stop my 2nd GPU from folding or boincing depending on my ambient temp.

I actually had the peeps over in the water club get onto me for allowing my loop to get that hot.

Just to show you what the temp was for the water. This of course during the Pentatlon with both doing PrimeGrid with a OC at 1532MHz.


Had one heck of a sauna by my legs.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> 1430mhz on the core and for some reason 200mhz added to memory for 7410mhz on memory. I only noticed the additional memory speed now. Also this is with custom bios from MR.Dark and so far played a few rounds bf4 now and it seems to work so far. I'll just set the memory back to default as I don't see that much of a boost anyway and for better stability.
> 
> Also this is with 3dmark extreme stress test looped 20 times for more than 30000 frames so I think it should be stable. I will also play some more games to see if it's stable but so far so good.
> 
> Before I used heaven benchmark and let it loop for about 30min straight on max details 1440p and then if stable do 1 run 3dmark firestrike extreme and then play some games and was stable for months. Seems like now it's stable.
> 
> Also another thing to note is that my connection from the psu was as follows and don't know if it might hinder stability. on my corsair ax850w I have 4x 6+2pin (2cables that splits into 2x 6+2pin connectors) so I used 2 of the cables with 1 of the 8 pins each. Reason I did that was not to split power was by accident cause I had crossfire cards in the past so never disconnected the other cable (2x 6+2pin). Now I disconnected the one cable and using the other cable so it works ass follows.
> 
> 1 cable going from psu that split's into 2x 6+2pins. Maybe that has nothing to do with the issue and will not help at all.


Even if you want, do 8 hours extreme test stability, Use Combined Test Loops:


but I don't think that very necessary. lol 8 hours ...


----------



## Kipps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Btw if anyone has any suggestions this is the inside of my case. I put this fan to help reduce heat rising from the lower card into the upper one but didn't seem to do much.


You will always run into temp issue's with the top card in sli setups (Air cooled obviously) on normal motherboards.
My top card thermal throttles in the 3D Mark stress tests (Even with temp limit of 91 !) and thats with all intake and exhust fans running 100% (And still throttles with side panel off)

I am running custom bios's though with fixed 1.25 volts, so its to be expected

The only soltuion is to water cool one or both cards

Heres my set up for reference


----------



## Fickert07

Thank you Kipps for the reference. It seems I may just need to get new fans. Or buy my dream case early.

Also question is regards to memory brand and asic quality.

I tested both cards (I am running into stability issues playing gta5 at 1465mhz and 8000 mem.

First card (the bottom card) is the Samsung branded memory with asic of 78 percent.

Top card is Hyprix branded memory with asic of 68.l7 percent.

I ran both cards (singlely) on GTA5 for 10 mins. The Hyprix card went up to 72 degrees.

The second Samsung card went up to 74 degrees?

Overclocked were both the same of +145 clock and mem +700. Neither crashed but the Hyprix did experience a lot of artifacting by the time I called it quits. Should I go to MC and see if I can exchange for a better asic, and Samsung memory branded card? I feel trying to overclock the mem within sli is causing issues (I cannot go above +400 clockspeed for the mem.)

Also the Temp comparison to the asic is very interesting and disappointing.


----------



## Kipps

You should count yourself lucky !!!

My top card is a Hynix memory unit - 61% asic (Tops out @ 1500 core / 1900 memory)

Lower card is a Samsung memory unit - 58% asic (Tops out at 1420 core / 2000 memory)

I can gain no more stability with adding voltages etc - My limiting factor now is the air cooling (Although even going under a full custom loop wouldnt net me that more return on either card)

I run them both at 1400 core / 1900 memory for everyday gaming in sli setup - Both fixed voltages 1.25


----------



## paskowitz

One thing I have noticed is that if you want to get anywhere near the top of the Firestrike charts for 980 Ti's (excluding LN2 results) you need Samsung memory. Hynix tops out at ~8100 and is less consistent, while I have seen Samsung as high as 8400 and is always at least 8000. Even at 1550Mhz (custom loop) on the core I get beaten by cards at less core clock but with ~8300Mhz on the memory.

Luckily this doesn't amount to much in games. The difference between a more common clock of 1450/7500Mhz and something like 1550/8100Mhz <5% FPS. IMO the most important thing is a stable clock that doesn't fluctuate, not a high clock.


----------



## Fickert07

It may be an osd thing for me really as well. I may run up there this weekend and swap it out. It's a 40 min drive is the only real downer lol.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, these Tis can dump heat like no other.
> 
> Though, I have not seen anywhere near over 55C, but I know they can heat my water loop up to dangerous levels to the point I must stop my 2nd GPU from folding or boincing depending on my ambient temp.
> 
> I actually had the peeps over in the water club get onto me for allowing my loop to get that hot.
> 
> Just to show you what the temp was for the water. This of course during the Pentatlon with both doing PrimeGrid with a OC at 1532MHz.
> 
> 
> Had one heck of a sauna by my legs.


What your showing is *NOT HOT*. 49.6C or 121F is a typical summer day in Iraq. I am retied from the Army in 2013, but I did three combat deployments to Iraq, 39 months in total. The hottest I ever felt was in Ballad Iraq Aug 2007 when the temp reached 139F. A piece of silicone can withstand much hotter temps. I remember the good old AMD Athlon days when the chips averaged 85-95C.

Nvidia's website states the max safe temp for this GPU is 92C or 197.6F.
http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-980-ti/specifications

Even anandtech demonstrates the card running in the 80C range *NON OVERCLOCKED* while gaming.
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/16

The current generation of computer nerds, millennials, are a bunch of babies. Granted Computer nerds are still by definition nerds. No offense if your a millennial.


----------



## Artifesto

REDACTED


----------



## looniam

aahhhhh, i don't think he is showing the core temp but WATER temp . .and yeah that is warm.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> aahhhhh, i don't think he is showing the core temp but WATER temp . .and yeah that is warm.


That depends on his rig. Number of rads, type of rads, fans, number of blocks, flow speed, size of loop. The list goes on. Great way to bleed a loop though


----------



## looniam

doesn't matter, ~50c water is too warm.


----------



## mouacyk

Wow, people just don't understand that if the water is already at 50c, ambient temps measured in components have to be higher than that. Might as well drop the water loop in this case, because air can achieve lower than 50c ambients.


----------



## ryanallan

The xspc photon res is limited to 40C. Anything more and they say it might fail.

With one titanX ovrrvlocked I could easily hit 40C water temp with a 24C ambient. Struggled to keep it under that without blasting the fans.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipps*
> 
> You will always run into temp issue's with the top card in sli setups (Air cooled obviously) on normal motherboards.
> My top card thermal throttles in the 3D Mark stress tests (Even with temp limit of 91 !) and thats with all intake and exhust fans running 100% (And still throttles with side panel off)
> 
> I am running custom bios's though with fixed 1.25 volts, so its to be expected
> 
> The only soltuion is to water cool one or both cards
> 
> Heres my set up for reference


....where the heck did you get the stuff dragon? Me wants it.







(I collect dragons)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> What your showing is *NOT HOT*. 49.6C or 121F is a typical summer day in Iraq. I am retied from the Army in 2013, but I did three combat deployments to Iraq, 39 months in total. The hottest I ever felt was in Ballad Iraq Aug 2007 when the temp reached 139F. A piece of silicone can withstand much hotter temps. I remember the good old AMD Athlon days when the chips averaged 85-95C.
> 
> Nvidia's website states the max safe temp for this GPU is 92C or 197.6F.
> http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-980-ti/specifications
> 
> Even anandtech demonstrates the card running in the 80C range *NON OVERCLOCKED* while gaming.
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9306/the-nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-review/16
> 
> The current generation of computer nerds, millennials, are a bunch of babies. Granted Computer nerds are still by definition nerds. No offense if your a millennial.


That is the water temp in the loop. Which is actually dangerous for my D5 pump. Found that out when I posted that in water club. That is not the temps on the cards. It was going higher until I smacked the case right under a window AC. It did hit as high as 53C water temp. The Tis where nearing 60C with blocks on it. The cards where fine, but my water temp was not.

Heck, I will push cards, but when its my main daily rig I kind of want them to last. The 7970 or cards I run for folding TC. I will run those to death.







I had a 7970 air cooled running at near up to 80C 24/7 several months straight folding. I even managed to kill a OG Titan (thank goodness warranty was still on it). What was weird about that Titan, it was not even OC when it died.

Note: My ambient stays around 25C or as high as 29C inside during these warm months. Reason I can't wait for Winter. Then I can push my clocks back up again. I actually run my Tis on lower clocks in Spring and Summer. During Winters I can keep my water temps to 32C with both full load since my ambient drops then. If you wondering why I have high ambient. I don't have central air only one window AC. So, my Summers are usually 85-90F inside.

Temps are starting to drop inside plus easier now to keep it near 24-25C ambient (yes, I know its Sept, but our temps here still hitting over 95F outside). Reason Winter can get it butt here faster.

Plus, I know hot too. I was in active duty too for six years. In Guard now. The under belly of a C-17 on a flight line can get super toasty inside when pulling insulation out. Now though I enjoy managing servers with AC on my drill weekends.







Well, unless it AT down in FL setting up tents.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ....where the heck did you get the stuff dragon? Me wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I collect dragons)
> That is the water temp in the loop. Which is actually dangerous for my D5 pump. Found that out when I posted that in water club. That is not the temps on the cards. It was going higher until I smacked the case right under a window AC. It did hit as high as 53C water temp. The Tis where nearing 60C with blocks on it. The cards where fine, but my water temp was not.
> 
> Heck, I will push cards, but when its my main daily rig I kind of want them to last. The 7970 or cards I run for folding TC. I will run those to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a 7970 air cooled running at near up to 80C 24/7 several months straight folding. I even managed to kill a OG Titan (thank goodness warranty was still on it). What was weird about that Titan, it was not even OC when it died.
> 
> Note: My ambient stays around 25C or as high as 29C inside during these warm months. Reason I can't wait for Winter. Then I can push my clocks back up again. I actually run my Tis on lower clocks in Spring and Summer. During Winters I can keep my water temps to 32C with both full load since my ambient drops then. If you wondering why I have high ambient. I don't have central air only one window AC. So, my Summers are usually 85-90F inside.
> 
> Temps are starting to drop inside plus easier now to keep it near 24-25C ambient (yes, I know its Sept, but our temps here still hitting over 95F outside). Reason Winter can get it butt here faster.
> 
> Plus, I know hot too. I was in active duty too for six years. In Guard now. The under belly of a C-17 on a flight line can get super toasty inside when pulling insulation out. Now though I enjoy managing servers with AC on my drill weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, unless it AT down in FL setting up tents.


LOL...Yep I completely understand. I was in the Army but I spent half my career in the 504th parachute Infantry Regiment 82nd Airborne Division. I spent many hours in C17's, C130s, and even C141s before the Air Force retired them.

But getting back on track, realistically IMHO, I think they best way to SLI these cards is under water. Otherwise your going to face what I am dealing with now. A Faulty GPU. Now even under water my first card was spiking in the 80C range and my other 2 cards were typically capping out in the mid 30s. I have not pulled my faulty card out of my system yet because I have to tear down my loop again. I am waiting for a double GPU terminal to arrive today, so I can at least have my system running until the card gets repair or replaced. My next step is to tear my loop back down, add the stock fans back on the faulty card, and send it back to EVGA for repair or replacement.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> LOL...Yep I completely understand. I was in the Army but I spent half my career in the 504th parachute Infantry Regiment 82nd Airborne Division. I spent many hours in C17's, C130s, and even C141s before the Air Force retired them.
> 
> But getting back on track, realistically IMHO, I think they best way to SLI these cards is under water. Otherwise your going to face what I am dealing with now. A Faulty GPU. Now even under water my first card was spiking in the 80C range and my other 2 cards were typically capping out in the mid 30s. I have not pulled my faulty card out of my system yet because I have to tear down my loop again. I am waiting for a double GPU terminal to arrive today, so I can at least have my system running until the card gets repair or replaced. My next step is to tear my loop back down, add the stock fans back on the faulty card, and send it back to EVGA for repair or replacement.


I know that pain of doing a tear down.

Reason I been a bit of a lazy butt about dropping the 5960X into my system.







It a pain in the butt draining my loop even with a drain port. Plus, I probably have to re bend acrylic as well.


----------



## slidero

Question about hooking up 2x 980ti's in SLI mode - does it matter which side of teeth to hook up the ribbon cable to? Also the HB bridge is not needed right?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slidero*
> 
> Question about hooking up 2x 980ti's in SLI mode - does it matter which side of teeth to hook up the ribbon cable to? Also the HB bridge is not needed right?


If I remember right it don't matter on which teeth.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I still have my 1500mhz (stock volt) 980Ti in a 4670K rig. Perfect folding/lan machine!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> I still have my 1500mhz (stock volt) 980Ti in a 4670K rig. Perfect folding/lan machine!


Very nice. I need to get around one day and see if I can get a better modded BIOS on these cards. Or at least one where I can control the volts on them.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> Even if you want, do 8 hours extreme test stability, Use Combined Test Loops:
> 
> 
> but I don't think that very necessary. lol 8 hours ...


Some new awesome development from my side.

So my temps used to get 84C in the 3dmark firestrike extreme stress test. I was then thinking real hard what I can do without voiding warranty and decided to check if the screws was tight enough to make proper contact so I took my screwdriver and checked for that. What do you know it was a bit loose so tithing it as much as I can without stripping it and my temps drop my 9-10C. So for anyone that has temps issues without replacing thermal paste first try this. Also my framerate stability is much better

BTW this is all on a 1430mhz core and 7406mhzmhz memory overclock so actually not bad. maybe my screws was a bit loose on the vrm as well so it was running hotter than it should causing more instability. Will see how far I can overclock now a bit later but for now I'm happy. Although will maybe test for a week to see if 100% stable but according to 3dmark firestrike extreme stress test it's 99.5% stable and that's very good results.

Does anyone know if I can regulate my fans in my case to go full speed whenever i game and slow down when in desktop use.


----------



## Fickert07

Okay so I decided to dive into the thermal paste of my cards. And wow was I fairly irritated... Look at this!! This is my 78.1% asic card and it was running hotter than my other 69.7% asic card!. Both have been re-pasted and running benchmarks soon. Wish me luck


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ....where the heck did you get the stuff dragon? Me wants it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I collect dragons)




Stop by any MSI booths if you are near conventions and what not. They were doing a promo for their new line of laptops a week or two ago and I snagged a small one









They also had a red LEGO dragon (DIY), fridge magnet, and case stickers to hand out as well.


----------



## nyk20z3

980 Ti Extreme Gaming going under water -


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> 
> 
> Stop by any MSI booths if you are near conventions and what not. They were doing a promo for their new line of laptops a week or two ago and I snagged a small one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They also had a red LEGO dragon (DIY), fridge magnet, and case stickers to hand out as well.


Darn, there no nearby conventions here. Biggest thing that occurs here is a Peanut Festival.


----------



## Kipps

Yeh its an MSI branded dragon (Got it free with one of the 980ti's - Was part of the 'gaming kit')


----------



## webhito

Howdy fellas!

Recently ran into a weird issue with stuttering on firestrike, it seems that the first test ( and only this one ) I get stutter right after it begins or a few seconds later. Otherwise the card runs fine. It does however stutter every now and then while playing dying light, specially when I zone in a large area. I don't think its my cpu overclock as it happens stock also. I have msi afterburner with a custom fan profile but no overclock either.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Okay so I decided to dive into the thermal paste of my cards. And wow was I fairly irritated... Look at this!! This is my 78.1% asic card and it was running hotter than my other 69.7% asic card!. Both have been re-pasted and running benchmarks soon. Wish me luck


That looks pretty standard, and no doubt part of the reason for the high temps on a lot of these cards. All three of my EVGA cards looked the exact same way when I removed their stock coolers. Yet another reason to put them under water, or at the very least open them up and replace the thermal paste.


----------



## jsutter71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I know that pain of doing a tear down.
> 
> Reason I been a bit of a lazy butt about dropping the 5960X into my system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It a pain in the butt draining my loop even with a drain port. Plus, I probably have to re bend acrylic as well.


And mine as well. I'm using PETG tubing. I have become fairly proficient with lots of practice and patience. If you look at pics of my build you will see my minimum usage of angled fittings.


After going through this nightmare troubleshooting experience I have decided to modify the layout of my tubing to better accommodate the removal of hardware. I have purchased a few more ball valve fittings and will place them in the positions I indicated in the picture below. That way I wont have to drain the entire loop if I have any other hardware issues.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsutter71*
> 
> And mine as well. I'm using PETG tubing. I have become fairly proficient with lots of practice and patience. If you look at pics of my build you will see my minimum usage of angled fittings.
> 
> 
> After going through this nightmare troubleshooting experience I have decided to modify the layout of my tubing to better accommodate the removal of hardware. I have purchased a few more ball valve fittings and will place them in the positions I indicated in the picture below. That way I wont have to drain the entire loop if I have any other hardware issues.


Nice bends. Way more than even my loop. Though, the one that took me a few tries was the three bend one on two planes. Talk about a pain. Lucky I still have a bunch of tubing left over to use.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> 980 Ti Extreme Gaming going under water -


Excellent choice. You won't be disappointed. If I could have held out long enough, the Gigabyte Extreme would also be my choice too. These seem to have the best binning due to process maturity.


----------



## sticks435

Hey guys, I have a strange problem with my Hybrid. I updated the BIOS power table with the settings from the 980Ti-SC-425 BIOS on the first page. Everything flashed ok, but now when I go to run Firestrike Extreme or Arkham Knight, it get super low FPS (anywhere from 500 to 800). GPU-Z says I'm hitting the power limit, but shows the Power Consumption at only around 35% of TDP. If I flash stock bios back, it's fine. Did I fry part of the power delivery system or something?


----------



## looniam

if you fried something then the card won't work. you're fine. check the bios edit.


----------



## sticks435

I have a couple of times. Can someone double check it for me?

EVGAH-425.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Hey guys, I have a strange problem with my Hybrid. I updated the BIOS power table with the settings from the 980Ti-SC-425 BIOS on the first page. Everything flashed ok, but now when I go to run Firestrike Extreme or Arkham Knight, it get super low FPS (anywhere from 500 to 800). GPU-Z says I'm hitting the power limit, but shows the Power Consumption at only around 35% of TDP. If I flash stock bios back, it's fine. Did I fry part of the power delivery system or something?


You are hitting the power limit AND your PSU's protection is kicking in.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You are hitting the power limit AND your PSU's protection is kicking in.


I have a 650W PSU. I would think it would be able to handle 75W to the PCI-E slot and 300 to the card via the cables. Unless it's faulty.

Update: I just swapped out my PSU for a Corsair 650 W unit I had. Never been used, still same problem, so don't think it's PSU related.


----------



## k1bih

hi guys i just got my 980ti strix and i also own a 1080 strix.

loving the 980ti thing can handle everything i throw at it so far!

so should i look into water cooling it? or wil the strix not overclock due to voltage?


----------



## noslen27185

HELLO ALL THERE!!! I have a nvidia 980ti reference and i want to know what mod bios can put on my 980ti for maximun perfomance or if i need extract my own bios and copy the adjusments of any special bios to my own bios and reflash??? thanks for any help the community can give me!!!

P.D: sorry for my english, grettings from Costa Rica!!! Pura Vida!!!!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fickert07*
> 
> Okay so I decided to dive into the thermal paste of my cards. And wow was I fairly irritated... Look at this!! This is my 78.1% asic card and it was running hotter than my other 69.7% asic card!. Both have been re-pasted and running benchmarks soon. Wish me luck


Maybe you had the same problem as I did. Screws on the card came loose some how and was not making proper contact with components


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> I have a couple of times. Can someone double check it for me?
> 
> EVGAH-425.zip 146k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> HELLO ALL THERE!!! I have a nvidia 980ti reference and i want to know what mod bios can put on my 980ti for maximun perfomance or if i need extract my own bios and copy the adjusments of any special bios to my own bios and reflash??? thanks for any help the community can give me!!!
> 
> P.D: sorry for my english, grettings from Costa Rica!!! Pura Vida!!!!












I found this helpful, posted on this forum by another user, it was accompanied by more useful info also, but this was enough to get me past tdp limits. :thumbup:


----------



## sticks435

Did some more testing. Using the stock bios and stock settings, my card is hitting 95% power limit running Heaven with following settings:

DX11
Quality: Ultra
Tessellation: Extreme
Stereo 3d and multi-monitor: disabled
AA: X4
Fullscreen
Resolution: 2560x1600

Can someone else run that with those settings and see what power limit they get? That seems awfully high for a benchmark that old.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Did some more testing. Using the stock bios and stock settings, my card is hitting 95% power limit running Heaven with following settings:
> 
> DX11
> Quality: Ultra
> Tessellation: Extreme
> Stereo 3d and multi-monitor: disabled
> AA: X4
> Fullscreen
> Resolution: 2560x1600
> 
> Can someone else run that with those settings and see what power limit they get? That seems awfully high for a benchmark that old.


It's 290W on my 425W BIOS:


----------



## noslen27185

Thanks, one question only need to change power table on my own bios and reflash and is done??? TDP limit off????


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this helpful, posted on this forum by another user, it was accompanied by more useful info also, but this was enough to get me past tdp limits. :thumbup:


@buellersdayoff
Thanks, one question only need to change power table on my own bios and reflash and is done??? TDP limit off????


----------



## sticks435

Correct. If you just want to remove the TDP limit, you just need to change the power table.

Also, I found my issue. I compared my BIOS against that screen shot and noticed the 2nd entry in my BIOS had the min and max values set to 375000, so I set them back to default. I copied the values from the BIOS on the first page originally, so I think it might be incorrect. I also backed down all my numbers so my MAX power limit was 350000 and TDP was 325000. 6-pin rail set to 150000 and 8-pin to 250000. Just ran Firestrike Extreme and was able to pull 275W at default clocks.


----------



## webhito

Ended up fixing my issue by myself, did a clean win 10 reinstall and got done with it.

Have another question... With the Bios editor I see a few have been using, is it possible to just install a custom fan profile? That way I can skip using msi afterburner.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Ended up fixing my issue by myself, did a clean win 10 reinstall and got done with it.
> 
> Have another question... With the Bios editor I see a few have been using, is it possible to just install a custom fan profile? That way I can skip using msi afterburner.


yes:



i used that for a min of 1025 and would ramp up to 3350 (max) @60c on air (obviously)


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes:
> 
> 
> 
> i used that for a min of 1025 and would ramp up to 3350 (max) @60c on air (obviously)


Sweet, thanks for the reply!


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980Ti owners,

Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for the next 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us for our monthly Foldathons - see attached link.

September Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## james41382

I'll be there! All the cool kids are doing it.


----------



## neptunex

To all of ya folk who can bother, can you run Valley Extreme HD @Stock clocks? I want to see how close 1060 can get. I can score ~3.3k with sig rig. Quick search shows only 1.5Ghz+ cards in Valley :/


----------



## fatboyslimerr

Hi fellow 980ti owners. I recently picked up an Asus Strix 980ti and was disappointed to see it max out at 1458MHz core and about 7800MHz memory. I modified the vbios to 120% power target but it didn't really seem to help. AB and PX only let me add +50mV voltage instead of +87mV that other strix cards seem to. Any ideas why and can I increase max added voltage by editing the voltage table in vbios editor? Can anyone explain how to do this as I don't really want to be messing around with voltage tables without knowing what I'm doing.

Thanks!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fatboyslimerr*
> 
> Hi fellow 980ti owners. I recently picked up an Asus Strix 980ti and was disappointed to see it max out at 1458MHz core and about 7800MHz memory. I modified the vbios to 120% power target but it didn't really seem to help. AB and PX only let me add +50mV voltage instead of +87mV that other strix cards seem to. Any ideas why and can I increase max added voltage by editing the voltage table in vbios editor? Can anyone explain how to do this as I don't really want to be messing around with voltage tables without knowing what I'm doing.
> 
> Thanks!


Hate it when people say they disappointed when they overclock higher than me. mine can only do 1430 and goes to about 75-80C on max fan speed. not good at all and you complain about 1458mhz. I would be happy wth a card like that care to trade...lol


----------



## Kipps

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neptunex*
> 
> To all of ya folk who can bother, can you run Valley Extreme HD @Stock clocks? I want to see how close 1060 can get. I can score ~3.3k with sig rig. Quick search shows only 1.5Ghz+ cards in Valley :/


Which version of Valley ?


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

the asus strix 980 ti is vrm locked to 1.212 no matter the voltage you put it to. I had the same issue but found that cooler temps in fact get higher clocks. increasing my power limit (default to 350watts) got me 1450mhz from 1440mhz. I then increased the fan profile and got 1480mhz from 1450mhz. that's was from 77c default fan speed setup to 100% at 62c. temps make the real difference and i'm going to go watercooled soon so will see what I get from that


----------



## neptunex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kipps*
> 
> Which version of Valley ?


1.0. Something tells me 980 Ti will be more than 10% faster, but I wanna get exact numbers.


----------



## Kipps

Whilst not 100% standard - Its as close as I can get without flashing the stock bios back to the card (The only difference is a higher power limit, and a fixed voltage of 1.224)


----------



## neptunex

Oh well, ~20%... I'll see if I can push it further. Does Valley respond well to CPU performance? I have 'only' 4.6Ghz 2500K, how much am I losing compared to you?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My old 980Ti can't hit 1600. Never tested with another bios though. Could run at 1575 with 87mv +. Was a really beast card! :-D


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My old 980Ti can't hit 1600. Never tested with another bios though. Could run at 1575 with 87mv +. Was a really beast card! :-D


that's a beast of a card without a doubt. max I can get is 1500mhz but that is stable in some games and not in others that's why I get 1480mhz stable in every game with only 1.18v. even at 1.21v I couldn't get 1500mhz stable in every game


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Yeah. Kinda sad I got this 1080, but well well. I sold 2x 980s (non-ti) for the same price a bit earlier, so it was a free upgrade.


----------



## Artifesto

I think the min FPS is too low, I'll probably re run it to verify. This is with a modded bios, but I set the clocks to factory G1 Gaming clock speeds.

Run 2 - Stock settings with modded bios


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Yeah. Kinda sad I got this 1080, but well well. I sold 2x 980s (non-ti) for the same price a bit earlier, so it was a free upgrade.


not a bad upgrade but what you going to do with the gtx 980ti?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> 
> 
> I think the min FPS is too low, I'll probably re run it to verify. This is with a modded bios, but I set the clocks to factory G1 Gaming clock speeds.
> 
> Run 2 - Stock settings with modded bios


Nice score. what clock speeds are you getting with stock speed modded bios. I get at 1480mhz 1.2v 4210 average fps 100.6 min 38.9 max 192.4


----------



## webhito

What's the name of the bios editor everyone seems to be using?


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> What's the name of the bios editor everyone seems to be using?


Maxwell bios tweaker 1.36 latest version


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> Maxwell bios tweaker 1.36 latest version


Cheers!


----------



## GreedyMuffin

I used the two 980s (non ti) for folding 24/7. So I'm using that 980Ti to fold 24/7, along with a 980TI Hybrid, and a 980TI SC.


----------



## james41382

I have 2 reference 980Tis. I bought them about a year apart. They came with different firmware versions.

The first card's firmware is larger than the firmware of the second card. I want to write the firmware from the second card to the first card. Any reason not to do this?

My thought was that I don't want to write the firmware from the first card to the second because it's larger so if the ROM on the second card isn't large enough it might brick (soft?) the card.

Have a look at the picture below and let me know what you think.


----------



## DiceAir

So has anyone replaced thermal paste on a non reference 980ti like the evga classified or Galax HOF 980ti and see any better temps. I'm so scared that i might end up with higher temps as last night my temps was about 68-73C when playing BF4 on max details 1440p. ambient temps wasn't that hot but Sunday during the day was very hot and my temps reached 75-80C on max fan speed and it's not even the hottest time of the summer here.. I have arctic silver 5 here that i can use but don't know if it's any good.

Tight now when it's relatively hot here about 25- 27C ambient temp In my room the card idles at about 40c and that's a bit hot for me but I dont really mind that it's more about load temps.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So has anyone replaced thermal paste on a non reference 980ti like the evga classified or Galax HOF 980ti and see any better temps. I'm so scared that i might end up with higher temps as last night my temps was about 68-73C when playing BF4 on max details 1440p. ambient temps wasn't that hot but Sunday during the day was very hot and my temps reached 75-80C on max fan speed. I have arctic silver 5 here that i can use but don't know if it's any good.


I replaced the thermal paste of my G1 Gaming with Thermaltake TG-7 and the temps dropped ~5c. I would have used better paste but I wasn't anywhere near a PC store and that is what Best Buy had available. I was consistently gaming at 80c and since the new paste and a custom fan curve I stay at or below 70c on air. The fan curve probably has a good bit to do with it, but I have noticed the fans don't have to ramp up as fast or hard when gaming. They tend to stay around 50 - 65%.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So has anyone replaced thermal paste on a non reference 980ti like the evga classified or Galax HOF 980ti and see any better temps. I'm so scared that i might end up with higher temps as last night my temps was about 68-73C when playing BF4 on max details 1440p. ambient temps wasn't that hot but Sunday during the day was very hot and my temps reached 75-80C on max fan speed. I have arctic silver 5 here that i can use but don't know if it's any good.


When I was on air I used Noctua NT-H1 and then Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra. The results you get will depend on how good or bad your factory application was. Stock I would sit around 75c. NT-H1 got me to about 70c and CLU for me to about 68c.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> When I was on air I used Noctua NT-H1 and then Coolaboratory Liquid Ultra. The results you get will depend on how good or bad your factory application was. Stock I would sit around 75c. NT-H1 got me to about 70c and CLU for me to about 68c.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I replaced the thermal paste of my G1 Gaming with Thermaltake TG-7 and the temps dropped ~5c. I would have used better paste but I wasn't anywhere near a PC store and that is what Best Buy had available. I was consistently gaming at 80c and since the new paste and a custom fan curve I stay at or below 70c on air. The fan curve probably has a good bit to do with it, but I have noticed the fans don't have to ramp up as fast or hard when gaming. They tend to stay around 50 - 65%.


ok I think i will do it around the weekend. Will Arctic silver 5 be alright to use on my 980 ti? only thermal paste i have here.


----------



## noslen27185

stockbios.zip 147k .zip file
Hello all!!! i tried all tips and bios on the first page(i copy settings on my bios and saved and flash) and cant make the OC turn stable, if a leave the stock bios the OC is stable(check the image), what can i do on my bios for make more stable and do more oc to the 980ti reference!!! what i need, pls any help was very appreciate!!!
Greeting from Costa Rica!!! Pura Vida!!!


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> stockbios.zip 147k .zip file
> Hello all!!! i tried all tips and bios on the first page(i copy settings on my bios and saved and flash) and cant make the OC turn stable, if a leave the stock bios the OC is stable(check the image), what can i do on my bios for make more stable and do more oc to the 980ti reference!!! what i need, pls any help was very appreciate!!!
> Greeting from Costa Rica!!! Pura Vida!!!


what is your max boost clock in game and what voltage are you using to get the clock speed?


----------



## LongRod

I think the thermal paste/cooler mount on my 980Ti might be a bit off, considering how hot its running.

In a 23c room, it's hitting 82c under normal gaming conditions (BF4, H1Z1, GTAV, that kind of thing) with the fans spinning above 85% in a Corsair 600C case which is pretty roomy and has decent enough airflow.

Things don't change either if I take the sidepanel door off and let it run like that, still gets to the same temperatures.

I don't think this card is running right thermally, since most reviews and people I see talking about it don't have it run that hot with that kind of fan speed but I really don't know. Should I bother replacing the thermal paste/remounting the cooler or does it just really run this hot?


----------



## Bensmooth

I have a gigabyte windforce x3 gtx 980 ti oc, only review's i can find are about the g1 model branch - GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD and extreme model's GV-N98TXTREME-6GD . This is'nt a reference card either , my card is- GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD
WINDFORCE 3X GAMING Graphics Card @ http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5560#ov

Card has a backplate, 3 fan's .







Doe's anyone else have this card and what can i expect to overclock it too, it's on 8 + 8 pin @ 364 bit bus and samsung memory









Any help would be great. firmware , updated bio's anything tbh.


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> what is your max boost clock in game and what voltage are you using to get the clock speed?


hello, the max boost is [email protected] and one minute later downclock to [email protected] and still there all game sesion with temps between 70-72C.

Greetings from Costa Rica!!! Pura Vida!!!


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> I have a gigabyte windforce x3 gtx 980 ti oc, only review's i can find are about the g1 model branch - GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD and extreme model's GV-N98TXTREME-6GD . This is'nt a reference card either , my card is- GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD
> WINDFORCE 3X GAMING Graphics Card @ http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5560#ov
> 
> Card has a backplate, 3 fan's .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doe's anyone else have this card and what can i expect to overclock it too, it's on 8 + 8 pin @ 364 bit bus and samsung memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any help would be great. firmware , updated bio's anything tbh.


Expectations are more or less pointless. You simply have to start overclocking and see how it performs. You get more power from the 8 pin vs 6 pin PCIe connector compared to a reference model so there's potential there, but you have to consider the silicon lottery.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I have 2 reference 980Tis. I bought them about a year apart. They came with different firmware versions.
> 
> The first card's firmware is larger than the firmware of the second card. I want to write the firmware from the second card to the first card. Any reason not to do this?
> 
> My thought was that I don't want to write the firmware from the first card to the second because it's larger so if the ROM on the second card isn't large enough it might brick (soft?) the card.
> 
> Have a look at the picture below and let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*bump*


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I replaced the thermal paste of my G1 Gaming with Thermaltake TG-7 and the temps dropped ~5c. I would have used better paste but I wasn't anywhere near a PC store and that is what Best Buy had available. I was consistently gaming at 80c and since the new paste and a custom fan curve I stay at or below 70c on air. The fan curve probably has a good bit to do with it, but I have noticed the fans don't have to ramp up as fast or hard when gaming. They tend to stay around 50 - 65%.


What do you think of the cooler master Mastergel Maker I used Arctic silver yesterday and i know about the cure in time but doing a 3dmark firestrrike extreme stress test my temps was 75C max and after changing it out with Arctic silver 5 temps is 85C now same test. I think arctic silver is good on lower powered GPU's and seeing as in he test my gpu power usage sits between 95-100 and sometimes go to like 103% in the test it's close to 300w for the card so maybe the arctic silver doesn't do a good job or maybe I should wait for the arctic silver to cure in a bit. Funny thing is I was playing bf4 on a tdm server so not the most demanding server but on certain maps it can really heat up a card and was under 80C so still fine so maybe I must just wait for the cure in time.

I have no problem getting the cooler master Mastergel Maker if you think it should be alright for my gpu. I like the high Thermal conductivity of >11 W/m-K and that's about the best rating I've seen being sell here in South Africa so far.

Also checked for dust and so on and properly cleaned my gpu with 99% alcohol and only added a small dot of thermalpaste so that it spread on the whole chip. I'm sure it should do the job just fine and before there was almost no thermal compont on the chip and was a bit dried up. I read some reviews on the mastergel maker and so far it looks to be one of the better thermal paste and on one review doing 4-5C better than arctic silver is already a good sign and maybe on a gpu might be even better due to the fact that it's being used directly on the die with no lid cover


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> hello, the max boost is [email protected] and one minute later downclock to [email protected] and still there all game sesion with temps between 70-72C.
> 
> Greetings from Costa Rica!!! Pura Vida!!!


I have modded your bios however if your stable at 1445mhz you will need to change your fan speed to come on at higher speed at lower temps to helps temps a bit. I have got you 1481mhz @ max voltage your card will allow and a power target 100% 350watts from the 250watts. should be able to get that 1481mhz stable. let me know









stockbios.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Bensmooth

I know that james but i was asking if someone had a bio's i could use because on my old gpuon this site in the club section i was able to flash a bios that kept a high overclock and the voltage went to 1.275 on load @ 1250mhz clock and that was for a kfa2 660gtx ex oc version

also : has anyone tried this - http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> also : has anyone tried this - http://overclocking.guide/increase-the-nvidia-power-limit-all-cards/
> Edited by Bensmooth - Today at 11:16 am


I have been wanting to try this when I get some time to take things apart. My cards lose stability at 1500, so the extra volts would probably help out with a bigger OC, but my loop water is already running at 44 degC under load. I am not sure how much more heat I could get rid of without baking things.


----------



## looniam

seriously, forget the shunt mod. once the core temp hits as low as ~60c, stability goes out the window and adding volts just makes it worse _for maxwell_.

E:
i am talking about pushing the card further


----------



## ir88ed

Before I submerged them, my cards were running around 80 degC and were stable. What why do think stability will be lost ~60?


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> seriously, forget the shunt mod. once the core temp hits as low as ~60c, stability goes out the window and adding volts just makes it worse _for maxwell_.
> 
> E:
> i am talking about pushing the card further


Depending on mods installed and graphics settings GTA V can push my card to 85c and it's perfectly stable. I don't think I've seen any GPU become unstable at 60c. Unless it's related to watercooling, but even then cards shouldn't get to that temp.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Tip to a good aftermarked cooler for my old 980TI?

Was under water (since someone ruined one of the fans, the temp was high) but I changed it out for a 1080 instead. It need to be on air. Size dosen't matter.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Tip to a good aftermarked cooler for my old 980TI?
> 
> Was under water (since someone ruined one of the fans, the temp was high) but I changed it out for a 1080 instead. It need to be on air. Size dosen't matter.


who's the manufacturer? Is it a reference card, or EVGA SC or G1 Gaming etc..?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> who's the manufacturer? Is it a reference card, or EVGA SC or G1 Gaming etc..?


Zotac AMP!. Reference PCB. I used a refrence Titan X/980TI WB from EK on it.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Zotac AMP!. Reference PCB. I used a refrence Titan X/980TI WB from EK on it.


If I had a choice for a reference PCB I would choose this, but they don't seem to be available anywhere.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> seriously, forget the shunt mod. once the core temp hits as low as ~60c, stability goes out the window and adding volts just makes it worse _for maxwell_.
> 
> E:
> i am talking about pushing the card further


Then my water cooled ones are odd ball out. They are not shunt mod, but have 1.274V pushed through them. So far they have never seen 60C. At most they stay around 38-42C while folding (ambient 25C), or 48-50C when doing PrimeGrid (ambient 25C). Mostly let them cruise at 1506MHz of late. Once Winter hits (if you even call it a Winter down here) I will probably bump them back up a bit.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Zotac AMP!. Reference PCB. I used a refrence Titan X/980TI WB from EK on it.


If the PCB is 100% Reference then the Evga Hybrid kit is the best for you, I know you say "Air" but the Hybrid is Awesome cooler









also you can buy the ACX cooler from EVGA..


----------



## Artifesto

Anyone looking for another 980 Ti may be interested in this.

EVGA has a 980 Ti Classified for sale for $370usd


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> seriously, forget the shunt mod. once the core temp hits as low as ~60c, stability goes out the window and adding volts just makes it worse _for maxwell_.
> 
> E:
> i am talking about pushing the card further
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Depending on mods installed and graphics settings GTA V can push my card to 85c and it's perfectly stable. I don't think I've seen any GPU become unstable at 60c. Unless it's related to watercooling, but even then cards shouldn't get to that temp.
Click to expand...

i was able to push another ~39mhz (three boost bumps) when i kept my one card ~54c on a cold night and my rig was outside (~2c ambient). i RMA'd that card because hitting 64c made it unstable OCing (gotta love EVGA







)

however, i got a refurbed dog back that wouldn't boost past 1320ish or OC over 1420 (66% ASIC). but i put a uniblock on it and it hits ~1500 w/o issue (45c).

bottom line is, after a year and half and having three different 980TIs (one classy and two SC+) _temps matter more than voltage._

if you or anyone has the time, go back in this thread and see that confirmed ad nauseam.


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i was able to push another ~39mhz (three boost bumps) when i kept my one card ~54c on a cold night and my rig was outside (~2c ambient). i RMA'd that card because hitting 64c made it unstable OCing (gotta love EVGA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> however, i got a refurbed dog back that wouldn't boost past 1320ish or OC over 1420 (66% ASIC). but i put a uniblock on it and it hits ~1500 w/o issue (45c).
> 
> bottom line is, after a year and half and having three different 980TIs (one classy and two SC+) _temps matter more than voltage._
> 
> if you or anyone has the time, go back in this thread and see that confirmed ad nauseam.


I guess I made a good choice in going with a G1 gaming, the supposed "gauntlet " sorting and beefy cooler seem to help. I think my ASIC score is 71.2% or something. It's not amazing for sure. My GTX 760 hits 80c pretty quick while gaming in my HTPC but it seems to be able to handle 1300Mhz pretty good. It has a windforce x2 cooler on it. I typically don't overclock my VRAM much, maybe that's getting hot faster than the core and becomes unstable faster.


----------



## looniam

just a reminder, the 760 is a kepler card and unlike maxwell didn't get bothered by heat. i was more than shocked . .well i'd say befuddled when a 780ti classy i was benching w/catzilla actually went up a boost bin (13mhz) @82c.

iirc that shunt mod came about before there was kepler bios tweaker (yeah could use a citation) for getting around the tdp/voltage limitations. then came up again in early maxwell . .the bios tweaker(s) take care of any that is needed for air/water. the mod is getting another look with pascel but with disappointing results (on the 1080 owners thread) because like maxwell, pascel is sensitive to temps; even more so with voltage throttling happening @52c.

it seems anymore if someone whats to _enthusiastically_ OC their card; get a pot w/DICE or LN2 to lower the core temp -100c/-130c, dump 2.1 volts in it and see what you get.









meh, now i am just babbling.

cheers!


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

my gtx 980 ti hits 65c max in games at 100% load with the dcu3 strix cooler at 100% fan speed. i'm running 1485mhz at 1.212v. if I go water using the nzxt kraken g10 bracket, would I be likely to get higher overclock as I am locked at 1.212v. temps according to hwinfo for my friends gtx 980ti strix is 48c 100% load with kraken g10. his vrm temps went up 5c due to the 92mm fan directly over the vrm's.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Artifesto*
> 
> I guess I made a good choice in going with a G1 gaming, the supposed "gauntlet " sorting and beefy cooler seem to help. I think my ASIC score is 71.2% or something. It's not amazing for sure. My GTX 760 hits 80c pretty quick while gaming in my HTPC but it seems to be able to handle 1300Mhz pretty good. It has a windforce x2 cooler on it. I typically don't overclock my VRAM much, maybe that's getting hot faster than the core and becomes unstable faster.


My G1 has almost the same asics - 73+ a little bit. Max stable clocks are 1550/8000 (i can squeeze a little more numbers for benching). I am using manual fan profile - from 60 to 80 degrees Celsius my fans are on 70% and the maximum temperatures are around 74.
I think gigabyte made an excellent card so yeah - guess you made a good choice.

What is the maximum overclock you achieve.


----------



## Aretak

I bought an open box Gigabyte G1 Gaming from Amazon Warehouse on the cheap, however it won't clock up beyond 135MHz, with power usage showing as 143.5% of TDP at idle in GPU-Z (and 256% or something in Afterburner), with Pwr as the performance limitation reason. All the other readings are normal. I've tried reinstalling drivers and reseating the card, but it's made no difference. My PSU is also known good and happily running my 290X again now. It did briefly spring to life after one reboot, where I had Valley running in a window at 900p, but even there it was at around 75% TDP and showing Pwr as a limiter again. When I tried bumping Valley up to 1440p it locked back into its previous idle state immediately.

Is it safe to say that the thing's dead? I've never encountered such a fault before, but I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

is that 135mhz overclock upon stock?


----------



## Aretak

No, the clock is just locked at 135MHz period, which I believe is the standard dead idle clock. The memory doesn't clock up either. Results in around 9fps in Valley.


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

then unfortunately you need to rma that gpu as that's a big fault with the card.


----------



## Aretak

Yeah, that seems to be the case, sadly. Which is a shame as it was a real good deal (a misprice in fact). Typically, there were five different Warehouse listings at the same price and I managed to pick the broken one.









It's a strange fault though. I was expecting the worst anyway, but maybe just an outright dead card or a dodgy fan or something. The fans had a little dust on them, so it'd obviously been used for a while by whoever bought it originally, so I wonder if they half-killed some part of the power circuitry with a bad overvolt or something, then returned it as unwanted. Amazon obviously must do nothing in the way of testing for it to have been resold.


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> I have modded your bios however if your stable at 1445mhz you will need to change your fan speed to come on at higher speed at lower temps to helps temps a bit. I have got you 1481mhz @ max voltage your card will allow and a power target 100% 350watts from the 250watts. should be able to get that 1481mhz stable. let me know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stockbios.zip 146k .zip file


hello all!!! I tried your bios but dont work, any OC over 1445mhz crashed instantly. now i change the gpu for new one with ASIC quality 81% and now is [email protected] and [email protected] with stock bios, im very happy right now, maybe later i try a custom bios for this one....thnx for your help!!!

P.D: sorry about my english!!

Greetings from Costa Rica!!! Pura Vida!!!


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I have 2 reference 980Tis. I bought them about a year apart. They came with different firmware versions.
> 
> The first card's firmware is larger than the firmware of the second card. I want to write the firmware from the second card to the first card. Any reason not to do this?
> 
> My thought was that I don't want to write the firmware from the first card to the second because it's larger so if the ROM on the second card isn't large enough it might brick (soft?) the card.
> 
> Have a look at the picture below and let me know what you think.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


*bump*

Does anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## looniam

the numbers aren't size but version. the 32 were the older hynix ram and newer 41 for the samsung ram. everything (else) is exactly the same.

i have seen folks try flashing the newer (41) on an older card (32) and get a black screen (aka brick). but that might have been user error since i did the same accidentally (RMA'd a ":sammy card and got back an older hynix one) w/o issue. *but it gain me nothing as far as performance or OCing.*

i'd suggest just forgo trying to flash it.


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

size makes no difference for the bios file. however as loon has said the 3 stands for Hynix and the 4 stands for Samsung. I have 4b which means Samsung second revision


----------



## jsutter71

So while I am in limbo with my 3rd 980Ti I currently have my my other two running in SLI. I have not been doing a lot of gaming, but a couple days ago I loaded Battlefront and was NOT happy with what I saw. My gaming monitor is a LG 31MU97 which is 4096 x 2160. The graphics looked amazing but their was a lot of stuttering during the videos. Is it unreasonable to think you should be able to game in 4K with a pair of these cards? So now I'm faced with the dilemma of selling my cards and upgrading or lowering my game settings. So would a pair of 1080s under water solve my issues? I have also looked at the new Titan X, but after reading their forum have noticed a lot of people are having failures with them.


----------



## looniam

i would suggest seeing if the SLI profile could use some tweeking. guru3d forums might help w/that.

also the rumor mill is pumping out about the 1080TI getting released after the first of the year and maybe a pascal refresh.

so maybe hang out, see if anything comes of that and avoid making a new purchase right now.


----------



## DiceAir

So decided to replace my thermal paste on my 980 ti hof. First used Arctic silver and what a fail. At least I already had it on hand. Was still getting 74-80C on abient room of 22C on the games I play. I decided then to get the best I can get here and that was cooler master mastergel maker nano. Amazing thermal paste cause my temps drop up to 10C or maybe a little bit more versus stock and arctic silver 5. In games like BF4, Rainbow 6: siege ETC it only goes to about 70C max but average about 60-66C and that's with a ambient temps today of about 26-28C. So a win for me.

I'm playing on a pg279q and I think it's worth spending a bit extra cash to get the better thermal paste to get much lower temps


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found this helpful, posted on this forum by another user, it was accompanied by more useful info also, but this was enough to get me past tdp limits. :thumbup:


HELLO ALL!!! I have a question about power limit, what i need to modified en power table just for increase the power limit to 130% nothing else and avoid the power limit throttling in my 980ti, please any help!!! THNX

Greetings from Costa Rica and PURA VIDA!!!!


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> HELLO ALL!!! I have a question about power limit, what i need to modified en power table just for increase the power limit to 130% nothing else and avoid the power limit throttling in my 980ti, please any help!!! THNX
> 
> Greetings from Costa Rica and PURA VIDA!!!!


Attach your your bios and i'll up your power limit for you tomorrow as it's 12.20am sunday morning here in the uk


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> HELLO ALL!!! I have a question about power limit, what i need to modified en power table just for increase the power limit to 130% nothing else and avoid the power limit throttling in my 980ti, please any help!!! THNX
> 
> Greetings from Costa Rica and PURA VIDA!!!!


THNX HERE IT IS!!!!

stockbios.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> HELLO ALL!!! I have a question about power limit, what i need to modified en power table just for increase the power limit to 130% nothing else and avoid the power limit throttling in my 980ti, please any help!!! THNX
> 
> Greetings from Costa Rica and PURA VIDA!!!!


Here is you modded bios. 130% power limit. 270watts default and 350watts max. use either precision or afterburner to move slider to 130% power limit. everything else has been left as it is as requested









stockbios.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## panosxidis

Who is the best bios for gygabyte extreme gaming 980ti?


----------



## Oli3dfx

Hi all,

I bought my 980 Ti Strix last year when it came out and never overclocked it since.
But I'll build a custom watercooling loop in the coming days, sooo I want to see how far I can push my card now.









I got a bios ending by 2B and it seems the voltage isn't locked. Just tried and succeeded to push it over 1.22v with GPU Tweak 2 (I use it to use the presets of the card).
I just wanted to know if I need to flash the bios, or if I can stick to the default bios and see how far it can go as it doesn't seem to be locked.

If not, what will exactly give me a modded bios my default bios can't ? Any recommendation for a good bios (the one for watercooled card on the front page maybe) ?

Thank you guys for your answers.


----------



## AlExAlExAlEx

Hello guys,

I've been overclocking my 980 Ti and I've hit a brick wall. It's a Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming 980 Ti, 74% ASIC Quality. Temps are good, just expected to get more out of it.

http://i.imgur.com/LfWSscd.png - Precision

This is while running Heaven, max temperature is 64.

http://i.imgur.com/ouBjFqZ.png - Heaven

I also noticed in certain sections of Heaven it downclocks a bit to 1497 mhz or so. For about 30 seconds, then it goes back up. Not sure why it does that.

CPU is staying steady at about 60% on core 0 in the most CPU intensive-parts and as low as 30% in the not so CPU-intensive parts; CPU is running at 4.7Ghz.

When I try to push the GPU further, it starts artifacting, not a lot of artifact; a spot here, a spot there, but still -- artifacts.

Where should I take it from here? I've read the original post but honestly the bios editor is quite intimidating.

Here's my stock bios, if someone would be so kind to help.

backup.zip 146k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlExAlExAlEx*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I've been overclocking my 980 Ti and I've hit a brick wall. It's a Gigabyte Xtreme Gaming 980 Ti, 74% ASIC Quality. Temps are good, just expected to get more out of it.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/LfWSscd.png - Precision
> 
> This is while running Heaven, max temperature is 64.
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ouBjFqZ.png - Heaven
> 
> I also noticed in certain sections of Heaven it downclocks a bit to 1497 mhz or so. For about 30 seconds, then it goes back up. Not sure why it does that.
> 
> CPU is staying steady at about 60% on core 0 in the most CPU intensive-parts and as low as 30% in the not so CPU-intensive parts; CPU is running at 4.7Ghz.
> 
> When I try to push the GPU further, it starts artifacting, not a lot of artifact; a spot here, a spot there, but still -- artifacts.
> 
> Where should I take it from here? I've read the original post but honestly the bios editor is quite intimidating.
> 
> Here's my stock bios, if someone would be so kind to help.
> 
> backup.zip 146k .zip file


Are you hitting the power limit perf cap? GPUz will tell you that, in the PerfCap Reason line, on the sensors tab.


----------



## AlExAlExAlEx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Are you hitting the power limit perf cap? GPUz will tell you that, in the PerfCap Reason line, on the sensors tab.


No, I'm hitting voltage reliability (Vrel).

http://i.imgur.com/CcQh4We.png


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> Who is the best bios for gygabyte extreme gaming 980ti?


This depends on your card. you need gpuz to extract the bios file. make sure gpu is disabled before you extract the file or it will freeze system. once you put it in a zip folder you can upload it here and I will mod the bios to your needs








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oli3dfx*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I bought my 980 Ti Strix last year when it came out and never overclocked it since.
> But I'll build a custom watercooling loop in the coming days, sooo I want to see how far I can push my card now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bios ending by 2B and it seems the voltage isn't locked. Just tried and succeeded to push it over 1.22v with GPU Tweak 2 (I use it to use the presets of the card).
> I just wanted to know if I need to flash the bios, or if I can stick to the default bios and see how far it can go as it doesn't seem to be locked.
> 
> If not, what will exactly give me a modded bios my default bios can't ? Any recommendation for a good bios (the one for watercooled card on the front page maybe) ?
> 
> Thank you guys for your answers.


your a lucky man. the 2B bios for the asus strix is unlocked up to 1.25 possibly 1.275 in some cases. as I have told panosxidis do that and I will mod the bios to what you need








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlExAlExAlEx*
> 
> No, I'm hitting voltage reliability (Vrel).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CcQh4We.png


This means your voltage is not stable. it means you got vdroop as you get in most gpus but some a lot worse than others. what is you max clock speed when overclocked that is stable and what voltage are you using then I can mod the bios to get it voltage stable


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> Here is you modded bios. 130% power limit. 270watts default and 350watts max. use either precision or afterburner to move slider to 130% power limit. everything else has been left as it is as requested
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stockbios.zip 146k .zip file


Mr Mcgoo thnx i love what your doing with mi bios is 130% power limit but never reached no power limit throttling BTW, thnx maybe later can help me with a goog bios for 1.230v+ ant this power limit, no to much voltage because im on air cooler and Costa Rica is very hot!!!! THNX AGAIN!!!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> Who is the best bios for gygabyte extreme gaming 980ti?
> 
> 
> 
> This depends on your card. you need gpuz to extract the bios file. make sure gpu is disabled before you extract the file or it will freeze system. once you put it in a zip folder you can upload it here and I will mod the bios to your needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Oli3dfx*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I bought my 980 Ti Strix last year when it came out and never overclocked it since.
> But I'll build a custom watercooling loop in the coming days, sooo I want to see how far I can push my card now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a bios ending by 2B and it seems the voltage isn't locked. Just tried and succeeded to push it over 1.22v with GPU Tweak 2 (I use it to use the presets of the card).
> I just wanted to know if I need to flash the bios, or if I can stick to the default bios and see how far it can go as it doesn't seem to be locked.
> 
> If not, what will exactly give me a modded bios my default bios can't ? Any recommendation for a good bios (the one for watercooled card on the front page maybe) ?
> 
> Thank you guys for your answers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> your a lucky man. the 2B bios for the asus strix is unlocked up to 1.25 possibly 1.275 in some cases. as I have told panosxidis do that and I will mod the bios to what you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AlExAlExAlEx*
> 
> No, I'm hitting voltage reliability (Vrel).
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/CcQh4We.png
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This means your voltage is not stable. it means you got vdroop as you get in most gpus but some a lot worse than others. what is you max clock speed when overclocked that is stable and what voltage are you using then I can mod the bios to get it voltage stable
Click to expand...

sorry but the voltage is stable and isn't related to vdroop. it simply means that's all the voltage allowed via bios/driver (and AB if adjusted).


----------



## AlExAlExAlEx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry but the voltage is stable and isn't related to vdroop. it simply means that's all the voltage allowed via bios/driver (and AB if adjusted).


Will flashing the gpu bios to allow more voltage to let me OC further? I'd like to go for 1.55 or 1.6 Ghz.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlExAlExAlEx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry but the voltage is stable and isn't related to vdroop. it simply means that's all the voltage allowed via bios/driver (and AB if adjusted).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will flashing the gpu bios to allow more voltage to let me OC further? I'd like to go for 1.55 or 1.6 Ghz.
Click to expand...

sure you can mod the bios to increase the voltage. on air i would suggest not further than 1.25

based on your screenshot:


i'm going to take a wild guess and believe it will get another 26-39hz (2 to 3 boost bins of 13mhz) for 1532-1545. but that is a guess.

to be honest you might noty want to bother unless benchmarking. for gaming 1450 to 1500 is really nice and anymore may not be worth the effort. you have a nice card as it is. but nothing wrong with trying to squeeze more out for fun.

you can give this a read:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
(yeah in german so need translate?)

pay attention to:
*Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*

and

*Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titanium X) --- max. Set volts, and throttle limits*

have fun but *BE SAFE*


----------



## AlExAlExAlEx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sure you can mod the bios to increase the voltage. on air i would suggest not further than 1.25
> 
> based on your screenshot:
> 
> 
> i'm going to take a wild guess and believe it will get another 26-39hz (2 to 3 boost bins of 13mhz) for 1532-1545. but that is a guess.
> 
> to be honest you might noty want to bother unless benchmarking. for gaming 1450 to 1500 is really nice and anymore may not be worth the effort. you have a nice card as it is. but nothing wrong with trying to squeeze more out for fun.
> 
> you can give this a read:
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> (yeah in german so need translate?)
> 
> pay attention to:
> *Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*
> 
> and
> 
> *Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titanium X) --- max. Set volts, and throttle limits*
> 
> have fun but *BE SAFE*


The reason I'm trying to squeeze as much as I can from it is because I have a 1440p 144Hz monitor. In modern titles, I get around 100 fps, but I'm trying to hover around 120.

I've been overclocking my cpu, my ram and now the gpu. I tested it out and those 50 Mhz can really count. I don't speak german, however I'll try to see if google translate can translate it without making it gibberish.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

To not have voltage perf cap you need at least 1.243 voltage on air, 1.25 preferred if your cooling is good. On H2O you get 1.28 for max possible overclock.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlExAlExAlEx*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sure you can mod the bios to increase the voltage. on air i would suggest not further than 1.25
> 
> based on your screenshot:
> 
> 
> i'm going to take a wild guess and believe it will get another 26-39hz (2 to 3 boost bins of 13mhz) for 1532-1545. but that is a guess.
> 
> to be honest you might noty want to bother unless benchmarking. for gaming 1450 to 1500 is really nice and anymore may not be worth the effort. you have a nice card as it is. but nothing wrong with trying to squeeze more out for fun.
> 
> you can give this a read:
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> (yeah in german so need translate?)
> 
> pay attention to:
> *Unlock volt regulator --- Only for 980 Ti / Titanium X users needed*
> 
> and
> 
> *Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titanium X) --- max. Set volts, and throttle limits*
> 
> have fun but *BE SAFE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I'm trying to squeeze as much as I can from it is because I have a 1440p 144Hz monitor. In modern titles, I get around 100 fps, but I'm trying to hover around 120.
> 
> I've been overclocking my cpu, my ram and now the gpu. I tested it out and those 50 Mhz can really count. I don't speak german, however I'll try to see if google translate can translate it without making it gibberish.
Click to expand...

looking for a ~20% increase in framerate would need ~30% core clock (again a guess) which might be very ambitions.

i'll try a quick and dirty guide using one of my bios:

the green and red entries are not shown in maxwell bios tweaker.


the green is boost voltage and red is temp voltage; which will cause cards to throttle at as little as ~60c. (could be why you see a speed dip in valley). use gpu-z to extract YOUR bios and save it. then open the bios with KEPLER bios tweaker to "show" those entries and set them at anything, save and close KBT. open it in maxwell bios tweaker to finalize.

set the red temp min (left side) and max (right side) the same as max - no more throttle. then for ME, i set the boost to 1.212 (my lower ASIC card will want 1.23) and then i can adjust to 1.268 in afterburner for benching. i game at 1080 so my 1405 speed does well enough but for benching i can crank it up to ~1500 with ~1.27 voltage (i have a waterblock).

just set those for now. if some flonkiness happens you'll need to go down the clk states (50-74) and adjust some of those. questions are good if you have them.


----------



## westenlive

hello guys, I finally bought a MSI 980ti 6g gaming.


















which I can flash bios for major performance? I would like to reach 1500MHz on the core and 4000MHz on the ram. I hope. Please suggestions for the best modified BIOS for my new video card.

Thanks very much


----------



## HAL900

New drivers for maxwell cause that Batman does not have all the game works


----------



## Oli3dfx

@Mr Mcgoo : Yeah, that's what I thought when I saw that voltage going up to 1.22v just by sliding the.. ahem, slider.







I'll try to see if it's locked at 1.25, but only once it's watercooled. Thanks to offer to edit my bios, but I like to understand what I do, and how it is/should be done. What did you planned to edit exactly ? The power target ? Forbid the GPU to downclock ?

Do you, or someone else, have a link explaining how to do such modification to the bios ?
I read a lot of this thread already, but didn't find a reference for that.

By the way, I did some data gathering this summer when the weather was hot. My card was going up to 82°C, which is its temp target. That's what GPU-Z was telling me :

GPU MEM T V
1405.2 1811.3 81 1.162

And sometimes :
1418.3 1811.3 72 1.18

And even :
1444 1811.3 54 1.224

Is that the throttling you are talking about in this thread ?
I guess, as it is as high as 1.22v when it's below 60°, then goes to 1.18 until aroun 75° where it goes down to 1.162. Boundaries are from very very quick data analysis.


----------



## Oli3dfx

I quoted my last message instead of editing it, stupid me, and can't find how to delete this message...


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Has anyone been having stability problems on the latest drivers? I can't get through 3dmark11 now. Freaking ridiculous.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Rolled back drivers problem solved... what is going on with NVidia's driver team..


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Rolled back drivers problem solved... what is going on with NVidia's driver team..


Pascal, once a new generation of cards come out they focus on optimizing for the new cards.

I usually don't update drivers unless I need to, or I can get better folding points on a new driver. Tend to go for 6+ months or longer between driver updates.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Pascal, once a new generation of cards come out they focus on optimizing for the new cards.
> 
> I usually don't update drivers unless I need to, or I can get better folding points on a new driver. Tend to go for 6+ months or longer between driver updates.


I can understand shifting their focus, but I don't think that should lead to increased instability for their older cards.

I was literally unable to play anything without driver crashes on the two newest drivers.


----------



## mouacyk

Can people with SLI confirm if the following combinations are working in any games?

1. SLI + G-Sync
2. SLI + G-Sync + DSR

How is stutter? Does it vary with fps thresholds? Thanks.


----------



## Corsa911

1. Yep
2. Yep

I'm one of the lucky ones (or denial according to some) who doesn't notice SLI microstutter. Might be the gsync?


----------



## mouacyk

I would say that if it's all working, then G-Sync is helping in eliminating stutter which is what I want to believe. With G-Sync, the scanouts happen when ever the frame is complete by each GPU, so with minimal engine delay, it should synchronize best with your expected perception of the scene. Stutter is observed when ever the rendered scene is out of sync with the observer's expectation due to perceptible delays in the frame. We throw this word around a lot, along with judder, and micro-stutter, but I hope my attempt as defining it makes sense. They all have to do with a rendered scene being recognizably ahead or behind in time relative to our current perception of how the scene should look. Enough occurences of it will ruin an experience.


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ColdDeckEd*
> 
> Rolled back drivers problem solved... what is going on with NVidia's driver team..


What drivers you used right now?

Greetings from Costa Rica!!! PURA VIDA!!!!


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> Mr Mcgoo thnx i love what your doing with mi bios is 130% power limit but never reached no power limit throttling BTW, thnx maybe later can help me with a goog bios for 1.230v+ ant this power limit, no to much voltage because im on air cooler and Costa Rica is very hot!!!! THNX AGAIN!!!


your welcome. let me know when you need the help for higher than 1.230 and i'll be here








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry but the voltage is stable and isn't related to vdroop. it simply means that's all the voltage allowed via bios/driver (and AB if adjusted).


my asus gtx 780 did this due to vdroop but then I couldn't go any higher than the bios I had allowed. so in this case your most likely right








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oli3dfx*
> 
> @Mr Mcgoo : Yeah, that's what I thought when I saw that voltage going up to 1.22v just by sliding the.. ahem, slider.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll try to see if it's locked at 1.25, but only once it's watercooled. Thanks to offer to edit my bios, but I like to understand what I do, and how it is/should be done. What did you planned to edit exactly ? The power target ? Forbid the GPU to downclock ?
> 
> Do you, or someone else, have a link explaining how to do such modification to the bios ?
> I read a lot of this thread already, but didn't find a reference for that.
> 
> By the way, I did some data gathering this summer when the weather was hot. My card was going up to 82°C, which is its temp target. That's what GPU-Z was telling me :
> 
> GPU MEM T V
> 1405.2 1811.3 81 1.162
> 
> And sometimes :
> 1418.3 1811.3 72 1.18
> 
> And even :
> 1444 1811.3 54 1.224
> 
> Is that the throttling you are talking about in this thread ?
> I guess, as it is as high as 1.22v when it's below 60°, then goes to 1.18 until aroun 75° where it goes down to 1.162. Boundaries are from very very quick data analysis.


I planned to help you get a max stable overclock. as you can push your voltage manually without a modded bios all I would of done in this case is increase the power target to allow the gpu to use more watts than stock allowing higher stable clock speeds.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Pascal, once a new generation of cards come out they focus on optimizing for the new cards.
> 
> *I usually don't update drivers unless I need to*, or I can get better folding points on a new driver. Tend to go for 6+ months or longer between driver updates.


^THAT though i look on the guru3D forums (they always sticky the latest driver) to see if there are any FPS increases in what games i play or benching.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sorry but the voltage is stable and isn't related to vdroop. it simply means that's all the voltage allowed via bios/driver (and AB if adjusted).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my asus gtx 780 did this due to vdroop but then I couldn't go any higher than the bios I had allowed. so in this case your most likely right
Click to expand...

gotcha.









some(?) cards do have LLC to compensate. i had a 980ti classy and a bunch of folks were claiming it had vdroop because of the reading they would get in AB or PX. well since i had a probe it and DMM i made a video to show them:




as i mentioned, don't trust software readings to draw conclusions. it might be a good ballpark but the best reading (sans a classy with a probe it) is use a DMM on a gpu chip capacitor.









please don't get me wrong -not trying to critic your 780 experience, just sharing mine.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^THAT though i look on the guru3D forums (they always sticky the latest driver) to see if there are any FPS increases in what games i play or benching.


Yep, plus, I tend to not buy new games on launch anyways. I wait out several months to even a year. By then there are stable drivers, all the patches released, etc.


----------



## yoyo711

Hi

Today just got 980ti classy from amazon warehouse deal. 2 Fan is not working......... Not good


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Today just got 980ti classy from amazon warehouse deal. 2 Fan is not working......... Not good


On default bios selection, they start to spin above 60c.
Or do you mean they can't spin at all even with custom fan profile in precision/afterburner?


----------



## Aretak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Today just got 980ti classy from amazon warehouse deal. 2 Fan is not working......... Not good


I've had nothing but bad experiences with Amazon Warehouse and graphics cards. All three cards I've bought had issues. An EVGA 970 FTW that was missing its warranty sticker and didn't work. A Sapphire "290X" Vapor-X that was actually a 290 that somebody had stuck in a 290X box. And just recently a Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming that wouldn't clock up beyond its idle state.

I'm sure others have had much better experiences, but they seem to do zero testing on the cards beyond a brief visual inspection (and even then they don't spot things, like the 290/290X Vapor-X, which actually look quite different).


----------



## xzamples

does nvidia ever update the bios for the 980 ti reference version? if so, where can you download them to update?


----------



## Oli3dfx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> I planned to help you get a max stable overclock. as you can push your voltage manually without a modded bios all I would of done in this case is increase the power target to allow the gpu to use more watts than stock allowing higher stable clock speeds.


Okay. I found some links explaining how to edit Maxwell's bioses :
http://www.overclock.net/t/1590562/attempted-maxwell-ii-bios-editor-guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
http://cryptomining-blog.com/3757-how-to-raise-the-power-target-limit-on-geforce-gtx-970-and-gtx-980/

I'll see how far I can go with the stock bios and if needed, I'll read all that more thoroughly, and probably ask here for more input.









Thanks


----------



## moorhen2

Purchased a EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid a couple of weeks ago for £400, great card, thought I would get a second for Sli, well when I looked they had gone up to over £600, not paying that, so looked for an alternative, ended up with the PNY 980 Ti SLR8 OC.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Purchased a EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid a couple of weeks ago for £400, great card, thought I would get a second for Sli, well when I looked they had gone up to over £600, not paying that, so looked for an alternative, ended up with the PNY 980 Ti SLR8 OC.


I am way too picky to use 2 different brands/models in my rig lol, had to get the exact same card. One cost me $650 while the other $400. Amazon has had some really weird pricing, they had some classifieds going for $380 or so about a month ago, later they were back up to $600 again, recently I grabbed an xfx fury x for around $350.


----------



## Ithanul

Well, if anyone here looking for 980Tis on the low side pricing.

EVGA B-Stock got the FTW model going for 333 bucks last I looked.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Well, if anyone here looking for 980Tis on the low side pricing.
> 
> EVGA B-Stock got the FTW model going for 333 bucks last I looked.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1608568/980ti-zotac-extream-amp-asus-hero-maximus-vii

$300 shipped by OCN seller. High-boosting Zotac AMP Extreme. Full cover water block is now available too. If I didn't hate microstutter so much, I'd pick it up for SLI.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1608568/980ti-zotac-extream-amp-asus-hero-maximus-vii
> 
> $300 shipped by OCN seller. High-boosting Zotac AMP Extreme. Full cover water block is now available too. If I didn't hate microstutter so much, I'd pick it up for SLI.


I'm aware of that one.

Trying to get my 980 STRIX sold off so I can have some dough to nab it.

O crap, he dropped the price!! Darn, I really need to get my 980 sold off so I can nab that. How hard is it to find the full cover blocks for it?


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oli3dfx*
> 
> Okay. I found some links explaining how to edit Maxwell's bioses :
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1590562/attempted-maxwell-ii-bios-editor-guide
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell
> http://cryptomining-blog.com/3757-how-to-raise-the-power-target-limit-on-geforce-gtx-970-and-gtx-980/
> 
> I'll see how far I can go with the stock bios and if needed, I'll read all that more thoroughly, and probably ask here for more input.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


no problem. best of luck getting your card clocked higher


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moorhen2*
> 
> Purchased a EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid a couple of weeks ago for £400, great card, thought I would get a second for Sli, well when I looked they had gone up to over £600, not paying that, so looked for an alternative, ended up with the PNY 980 Ti SLR8 OC.


I got my strix 980ti for £450. I wanted to go watercooled but wow the prices are high for that. So I'm just going to use the nzxt kraken g10 and be done with it. Only problem is whether this so called under 60c instability is true. If so then watercooling will hurt my performance would it not?


----------



## looniam

it's OVER 60c that some cards get unstable (hits an OC wall sooner). other cards won't see an issue until ~72c. YMMV.

fwiw, i went ahead and got an EK kit (PE 280) and then later added a uni-block (vga supremacy). the phat (45mm thick) rad does a decent job keeping the cpu ~68c and gpu ~50c running BOTH prime95 (blend) and furmark. i also just zip tied a 120mm fan w/adapter to use the card's pmw. with the cooling plate over the VRMs, it keeps those from getting too toasty.

just couldn't see spending $120 on a full block for a year old card. plus a uni-block/fan setup will work w/any card.









the only issue i have is finding a better case w/o spending alot to fit the 45mm thick rad inside while keeping atleast 1 ODD bay. i still want to burn discs.


----------



## westenlive

i want mod my bios to make my msi faster.
This is my original bios.
*http://www.filedropper.com/msioriginalarmando
*
Now I reach a voltage of 1.19 and a boost of 1342mhz on the core.


I left the default memories.

I would
1-Disable the boost
2 disable throttle power down at 67c
3-Increase the TDP limit
4-Increase the voltage

thankyou


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westenlive*
> 
> i want mod my bios to make my msi faster.
> This is my original bios.
> *http://www.filedropper.com/msioriginalarmando
> *
> Now I reach a voltage of 1.19 and a boost of 1342mhz on the core.
> 
> 
> I left the default memories.
> 
> I would
> 1-Disable the boost
> 2 disable throttle power down at 67c
> 3-Increase the TDP limit
> 4-Increase the voltage
> 
> thankyou


1-Disable the boost (Done)
2 disable throttle power down at 67c (Done - temp target to 91c)
3-Increase the TDP limit (Done - now at 350watts)
4-Increase the voltage (Done - now at 1.225v)

MSIoriginalARMANDO.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## westenlive

thankyou Mr Mcgoo

this night i test. now i'm at work.

after i flashed this biosmod, i can use MSIAFTERBUR to incrase the voltage?

thankyou very very much


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 17th - 19th 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

October Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westenlive*
> 
> thankyou Mr Mcgoo
> 
> this night i test. now i'm at work.
> 
> after i flashed this biosmod, i can use MSIAFTERBUR to incrase the voltage?
> 
> thankyou very very much


I have set your speed to 1455mhz at 1.25v. you gpu should be able to do that without a problem. Use afterburner to see what your max voltage is and see what you max stable overclock is. Then let me know your results and i'll help you get a max stable bios for you to use 24/7. Also set a higher fan speed as at these voltages you core and more importantly you VRM's will heat up very fast.


----------



## westenlive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> 1-Disable the boost (Done)
> 2 disable throttle power down at 67c (Done - temp target to 91c)
> 3-Increase the TDP limit (Done - now at 350watts)
> 4-Increase the voltage (Done - now at 1.225v)
> 
> MSIoriginalARMANDO.zip 152k .zip file


when download the file, give a error.


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Here is your file again westenlive

MSIoriginalARMANDO.zip 152k .zip file

Edit: seems to be a problem with anything I attach. overclock.net error. I have reported at as it's happening across the forum.


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *westenlive*
> 
> when download the file, give a error.


Hello Mr McGoo, all good? hello all!!! look, you make me a bios for 130% power limit, and work great and now i want to know, how to eliminate temp throttle because my gpu go to 1496mhz @1.30v but when reached and pass 67C go down to 1480mhz @ 1.205v, what i can do for keep 1.30v always until my gpu get 90C (i hope, never happen) but kee the voltage stable always....thnx for your help!!!


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> Hello Mr McGoo, all good? hello all!!! look, you make me a bios for 130% power limit, and work great and now i want to know, how to eliminate temp throttle because my gpu go to 1496mhz @1.30v but when reached and pass 67C go down to 1480mhz @ 1.205v, what i can do for keep 1.30v always until my gpu get 90C (i hope, never happen) but kee the voltage stable always....thnx for your help!!!


if you want I can mod your bios to hopefully get rid of that 67c throttle. I can get you 1.275v at 1506mhz and change it so it stays at that when over 67c


----------



## westenlive

please upload my biosmod in another website.

please

thankyou very much


----------



## Chrysis

Still getting the error if I try to download any of the BIOS attachments, but it does seem like a forum-wide issue.


----------



## MightEMatt

Can the sheyster 1.25v bios be flashed safely regardless of memory manufacturer or card model?


----------



## james41382

I have 2 reference 980Tis. They are not exactly the same, but both reference cards none the less. I've been using Precision X to overclock them.

When folding the clock speed and voltage behaves as expected, but when gaming the voltages are not the same. The voltage of 1 card is much, much lower than it should be. Can anyone help figure out to fix this?

It's interesting that when I compare the BIOS from each card the values are identical yet, the BIOS of one card is significantly smaller than the other. How can that be?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I have 2 reference 980Tis. They are not exactly the same, but both reference cards none the less. I've been using Precision X to overclock them.
> 
> When folding the clock speed and voltage behaves as expected, but when gaming the voltages are not the same. The voltage of 1 card is much, much lower than it should be. Can anyone help figure out to fix this?
> 
> It's interesting that when I compare the BIOS from each card the values are identical yet, the BIOS of one card is significantly smaller than the other. How can that be?


This would be normal as each card adjust itself automatically and each card is slightly different. ASIC score explains how cards oc differently.
Just curious, what are the asic scores for each card?


----------



## james41382

I used to run card1 at about 1475 MHz @ 1.243V. ASIC1 is 60.3% and ASIC2 is 72.6%. I've run them both at 1475 MHz @ 1.243 while folding for several days straight with an issue, but I haven't done it gaming because I don't think card1 can keep up 1475 MHz @ 1.162V.

In the below screen shots you can see that when I unlink the cards and unsync the voltages I can adjust them separately, but that doesn't work for gaming because of SLI.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I used to run card1 at about 1475 MHz @ 1.243V. ASIC1 is 60.3% and ASIC2 is 72.6%. I've run them both at 1475 MHz @ 1.243 while folding for several days straight with an issue, but I haven't done it gaming because I don't think card1 can keep up 1475 MHz @ 1.162V.
> 
> In the below screen shots you can see that when I unlink the cards and unsync the voltages I can adjust them separately, but that doesn't work for gaming because of SLI.


You can unsync cards and still run in SLI. That's how I have my 780's set up.


----------



## Benjiw

Hi all,
I have 2 Palit super Jetstream 980ti's in SLI and was wondering if anyone has any tips for me? Only keeping them until the 1080ti's drop then I'll give them to family.

Currently battling with GPU boost going mad with my clock speeds, I remember having issues with overclocking until I bios modded my 970's.

Oh yeah they're both watercooled, forgot to mention that.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benjiw*
> 
> Hi all,
> I have 2 Palit super Jetstream 980ti's in SLI and was wondering if anyone has any tips for me? Only keeping them until the 1080ti's drop then I'll give them to family.
> 
> Currently battling with GPU boost going mad with my clock speeds, I remember having issues with overclocking until I bios modded my 970's.
> 
> Oh yeah they're both watercooled, forgot to mention that.


Crank fan speeds, increase/improve airflow of case (side intakes work wonders for multi-GPU setups), max your power draw, max your temp limit


----------



## nikoli707

i have nvflash but its the one from page one and it says "If you try to flash a stock, none modified BIOS, it will not work."

what do i use to flash a stock bios? i have a gigabyte g1 980ti and i had backed up the original bios, and/or could just download the bios from gigabyte.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> On default bios selection, they start to spin above 60c.
> Or do you mean they can't spin at all even with custom fan profile in precision/afterburner?


Thanks

Need to custom fan profile + rep
I far i can push my card to OC and what is my max voltage?

Thanks again


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikoli707*
> 
> i have nvflash but its the one from page one and it says "If you try to flash a stock, none modified BIOS, it will not work."
> 
> what do i use to flash a stock bios? i have a gigabyte g1 980ti and i had backed up the original bios, and/or could just download the bios from gigabyte.


here is ver 5.265 that ought to work for stock flashing:

nvflash64.zip 1134k .zip file


but yeah, don't why but some versions don't work flashing stock bios.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Need to custom fan profile + rep
> I far i can push my card to OC and what is my max voltage?
> 
> Thanks again


Thanks. FYI if you set bios switch to "LN2" position, fans will spin at min 15% instead of turn OFF
Sorry I'm not knowledgeable abt max voltage & other details. But for benching purposes only, I was using 1.231v on MSI Afterburner set to "3rd party" mode for voltage control
After vdroop it was about 1.17+ to 1.19v+ during load

http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/1940#post_25566428
http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/680#post_25566392


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Thanks. FYI if you set bios switch to "LN2" position, fans will spin at min 15% instead of turn OFF
> Sorry I'm not knowledgeable abt max voltage & other details. But for benching purposes only, I was using 1.231v on MSI Afterburner set to "3rd party" mode for voltage control
> *After vdroop it was about 1.7+ to 1.9v+ during load
> *
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/1940#post_25566428
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/680#post_25566392


please don't trust software for voltage readings, esp on the classy.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please don't trust software for voltage readings, esp on the classy.


Oops. Edited, thanks.


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Thanks. FYI if you set bios switch to "LN2" position, fans will spin at min 15% instead of turn OFF
> Sorry I'm not knowledgeable abt max voltage & other details. But for benching purposes only, I was using 1.231v on MSI Afterburner set to "3rd party" mode for voltage control
> After vdroop it was about 1.17+ to 1.19v+ during load
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1406832/single-gpu-fire-strike-top-30/1940#post_25566428
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1606006/3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30/680#post_25566392


Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please don't trust software for voltage readings, esp on the classy.


Oh IC where can i download modded bios
I can do 1500 / 1851 stable air with no voltage up tho...... is it good???? + rap


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> please don't trust software for voltage readings, esp on the classy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oops. Edited, thanks.
Click to expand...

i wasn't reffering to the typos, which i missed







i am talking about the voltage readings in AB or PX - they report what the driver *thinks* it sees from _a reference voltage controller_. the classified, among other AIB cards, don't have the same controller and won't be reported correctly.

actually the LLC of the classy _will boost voltage higher depending on the load_ only a DMM reading will be accurate:



EDIT:
i missed pointing out how the voltage reading in PX is consistently lower than what is set.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> Oh IC where can i download modded bios
> I can do 1500 / 1851 stable air with no voltage up tho...... is it good???? + rap


i never bothered modding the classy bios since i found a version of the classy tool (in the classy owners thread can look for it in a minute)to allow some pretty high voltage.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







what vram do you have?
hynix or samsung. gpu-z ought to tell you. but turn up the vram to ~1935.









E:
go here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411500/official-evga-classified-k-ngp-n-owners-club/0_50

in first post, get these:
Quote:


> Clasified Software Voltage Tool - *Classified_v2.1.2.zip* 852k .zip file
> 
> OC Bios - *GTX980Ti_ClassyOC.zip* 152k .zip file


anything over 1.25 on air is pretty pointless but YMMV. _keep the temps down._
be *SAFE* but have *FUN!*


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i wasn't reffering to the typos, which i missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am talking about the voltage readings in AB or PX - they report what the driver *thinks* it sees from _a reference voltage controller_. the classified, among other AIB cards, don't have the same controller and won't be reported correctly.
> 
> actually the LLC of the classy _will boost voltage higher depending on the load_ only a DMM reading will be accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> i missed pointing out how the voltage reading in PX is consistently lower than what is set.


Ahh. I'm unsure of the details so I won't dispute what you say. But from reading Unwinder's post regarding 3rd party mode, it seems to be set to "VDDC_IR3595A_Detection" for the 980Ti Classified - my assumption was that voltage readings are no longer from the driver but the IR3595A controller itself

http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5084667#post5084667


----------



## yoyo711

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i never bothered modding the classy bios since i found a version of the classy tool (in the classy owners thread can look for it in a minute)to allow some pretty high voltage.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what vram do you have?
> hynix or samsung. gpu-z ought to tell you. but turn up the vram to ~1935.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have samsung and temp is about 67C


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i wasn't reffering to the typos, which i missed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am talking about the voltage readings in AB or PX - they report what the driver *thinks* it sees from _a reference voltage controller_. the classified, among other AIB cards, don't have the same controller and won't be reported correctly.
> 
> actually the LLC of the classy _will boost voltage higher depending on the load_ only a DMM reading will be accurate:
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> i missed pointing out how the voltage reading in PX is consistently lower than what is set.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh. I'm unsure of the details so I won't dispute what you say. But from reading Unwinder's post regarding 3rd party mode, it seems to be set to "VDDC_IR3595A_Detection" for the 980Ti Classified - my assumption was that voltage readings are no longer from the driver but the IR3595A controller itself
> 
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?p=5084667#post5084667
Click to expand...

the driver still reports the voltage albeit AB has unlock higher voltages via the I2C. it was/still the same as the OG (kepler) titans and 780s . i had a evga 780 SC and did the roughly same procedure (it's in the 780 owner's thread OP) though i didn't have a DMM (and probe it like for the classy) there were several other who took readings from the capacitors on the back of the card while benching and confirmed that the software reading(s)weren't accurate from anywhere to 0.012v to 0.024v (vcore goes in bumps of 0.006v).

i'm sure you know DMM>software reading(s). each time someone has mentioned vdroop on cards it's been shown to be an error once a DMM reading has been used.







i made/uploaded that and two other videos for just that reason when folks first claimed the classy had vdroop when it was first released.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yoyo711*
> 
> I have samsung and temp is about 67C


i would highly suspect the vram can hit ~2000 w/o issue. but yeah 1500 on the core w/o adjustments on voltage is very very nice.


----------



## yoyo711

i'm sure you know DMM>software reading(s). each time someone has mentioned vdroop on cards it's been shown to be an error once a DMM reading has been used.







i made/uploaded that and two other videos for just that reason when folks first claimed the classy had vdroop when it was first released.
i would highly suspect the vram can hit ~2000 w/o issue. but yeah 1500 on the core w/o adjustments on voltage is very very nice.[/quote]

Thank you !!!

I can do 1915 Memory no problem WOW


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the driver still reports the voltage albeit AB has unlock higher voltages via the I2C. it was/still the same as the OG (kepler) titans and 780s . i had a evga 780 SC and did the roughly same procedure (it's in the 780 owner's thread OP) though i didn't have a DMM (and probe it like for the classy) there were several other who took readings from the capacitors on the back of the card while benching and confirmed that the software reading(s)weren't accurate from anywhere to 0.012v to 0.024v (vcore goes in bumps of 0.006v).
> 
> i'm sure you know DMM>software reading(s). each time someone has mentioned vdroop on cards it's been shown to be an error once a DMM reading has been used.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i made/uploaded that and two other videos for just that reason when folks first claimed the classy had vdroop when it was first released.
> i would highly suspect the vram can hit ~2000 w/o issue. but yeah 1500 on the core w/o adjustments on voltage is very very nice.


I just watched the video again and understand what you mean now. Was not familiar with Precision but now I realize which reading to look at. Thanks for correcting me


----------



## noslen27185

HELLO ALL!!!
I need a big favor from bios modders...I have a custom bios with power limit on 130%, but the voltage go down from 1.230 to 1.168, i want to know if someone can tweak my bios for lock voltage on 1.230v or litlle bit but no more of 1.250v, PLEASE!!!! because is a reference card and is on air cooler, and Costa Rica is very hot place and i dont want go over 80C... i only want lock voltage and all rest of stuff stay the same!!!! or if someone have a guide of how to make by own... THNX FOR HELP!!!!

Greetings from Costa Rica!!!! PURA VIDA!!!!

noslen130.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> HELLO ALL!!!
> I need a big favor from bios modders...I have a custom bios with power limit on 130%, but the voltage go down from 1.230 to 1.168, i want to know if someone can tweak my bios for lock voltage on 1.230v or litlle bit but no more of 1.250v, PLEASE!!!! because is a reference card and is on air cooler, and Costa Rica is very hot place and i dont want go over 80C... i only want lock voltage and all rest of stuff stay the same!!!! or if someone have a guide of how to make by own... THNX FOR HELP!!!!
> 
> Greetings from Costa Rica!!!! PURA VIDA!!!!
> 
> noslen130.zip 147k .zip file


This has a 351 watt peak power limit, and the voltage is already set to max out at 1.25v.

What kind of clocks are you running when the voltage drops to 1.168v? And what temp is the GPU core running when it does? I'm guessing about 70 to 75c, eh? It could be a predictable consequence of GPU temps getting a tad too high and the card downclocking itself to keep cool. Boost 2.0 does this... Though, not as drastically as boost 3.0, which plagues the Pascal GPUs.


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This has a 351 watt peak power limit, and the voltage is already set to max out at 1.25v.
> 
> What kind of clocks are you running when the voltage drops to 1.168v? And what temp is the GPU core running when it does? I'm guessing about 70 to 75c, eh? It could be a predictable consequence of GPU temps getting a tad too high and the card downclocking itself to keep cool. Boost 2.0 does this... Though, not as drastically as boost 3.0, which plagues the Pascal GPUs.


Hello!! Yes the temps are between 70-75C but never get 1.250v only 1.230v and below... My core speeds are [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> Hello!! Yes the temps are between 70-75C but never get 1.250v only 1.230v and below... My core speeds are [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] and [email protected]


Why dont you water cool it?


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Why dont you water cool it?


Hello, because find a good WC here on Costa Rica is very hard... What options have to do it, maybe can buy something on USA and bring to home with any good mail option.... Thnx for help...


----------



## bmgjet

Picked up a 2nd 980ti since there was a special last weekend.
$540 NZD for Gigabyte G1.
Wow that price has dropped since when I got my first one EVGA for $1300NZD.

ASIC score is hell of a lot better 93% on the G1 compared to the 63% on the EVGA.
G1 has samsung memory chips but thats have been a bit disapointing with 3dmark scores dropping above 1950mhz and artifacting at 1975mhz. EVGA with Hynix does 1975mhz happily.
Core is a bit better on the G1, 1489mhz boost on 1.2V, EVGA needs 1.25V for that.
1.2V is the limit of the cooling on the G1 since it still has the stock cooler. The EVGA is under water so the skys the limit with that one. Use to run 1.28V for 1500mhz, So if I can find another water block to suite the G1 ill go back to 1500mhz on both cards.

SLi given a nice bump in 3dmark 11.
GFX score is over 50K
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11668889


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Picked up a 2nd 980ti since there was a special last weekend.
> $540 NZD for Gigabyte G1.
> Wow that price has dropped since when I got my first one EVGA for $1300NZD.
> 
> ASIC score is hell of a lot better 93% on the G1 compared to the 63% on the EVGA.
> G1 has samsung memory chips but thats have been a bit disapointing with 3dmark scores dropping above 1950mhz and artifacting at 1975mhz. EVGA with Hynix does 1975mhz happily.
> Core is a bit better on the G1, 1489mhz boost on 1.2V, EVGA needs 1.25V for that.
> 1.2V is the limit of the cooling on the G1 since it still has the stock cooler. The EVGA is under water so the skys the limit with that one. Use to run 1.28V for 1500mhz, So if I can find another water block to suite the G1 ill go back to 1500mhz on both cards.
> 
> SLi given a nice bump in 3dmark 11.
> GFX score is over 50K
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11668889


With the G1 air cooler you can run it till 1.25 voltage, depends of you case cooling and airflow. 1.2 is too low in my opinion. I run my 980 ti WF3OC (the cooler is 200W less then the one on the G1) on 1.243v with modded G1 bios without problem - my max temp is 75 degree.


----------



## spin5000

delete


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> With the G1 air cooler you can run it till 1.25 voltage, depends of you case cooling and airflow. 1.2 is too low in my opinion. I run my 980 ti WF3OC (the cooler is 200W less then the one on the G1) on 1.243v with modded G1 bios without problem - my max temp is 75 degree.


Air flow in my case is really bad since it only has 4 fans that blow though radiators into the case.
Its the only way the dust filters will work on this case.
So the G1 ends up recuiclating its same hot air.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> SLi given a nice bump in 3dmark 11.
> GFX score is over 50K
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11668889


Cache from 3.8 to 4.2ghz and PCI-E to 102mhz overclock made a world of difference.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11677779
52K GFX score.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Could someone run a test with ther [email protected] and your 980ti @ whatever is your max OC just to compare to the results of my 1070 ( 2100/9400) and 1080 ( 2150/11000)?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> This has a 351 watt peak power limit, and the voltage is already set to max out at 1.25v.
> 
> What kind of clocks are you running when the voltage drops to 1.168v? And what temp is the GPU core running when it does? I'm guessing about 70 to 75c, eh? It could be a predictable consequence of GPU temps getting a tad too high and the card downclocking itself to keep cool. Boost 2.0 does this... Though, not as drastically as boost 3.0, which plagues the Pascal GPUs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!! Yes the temps are between 70-75C but never get 1.250v only 1.230v and below... My core speeds are [email protected], [email protected] and [email protected] and [email protected]
Click to expand...

noslen130 bios modded to remove temp throttle here:

noslen130T.zip 147k .zip file



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



blue box is max voltage (didn't touch)
green box is min/max boost voltage
red box is min/max voltage of temps (where it will throttle; using the same voltage for min/max will stop that)




insert *use at your own risk, i am not responsible* disclaimer here.

be safe, have fun!


----------



## Belkov

I used to try different bioses back in the days, but now i use only the originals. In my opinion the difference is usually negligible and doesn't worth the effort.


----------



## spin5000

I'm still getting a downclock/downvolting of my Gigabyte G1 at 65 degrees.

I'm running the stock BIOS besides copying the power, and fan/temps section from a modded BIOS (V3 from the Gigabyte G1 thread).

How can I remove this?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Could someone run a test with ther [email protected] and your 980ti @ whatever is your max OC just to compare to the results of my 1070 ( 2100/9400) and 1080 ( 2150/11000)?


Hi, I set my 6700k @ 4600 and reset Nvidia control panel Global & Heaven settings to defaults (Optimal Power etc)


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> I'm still getting a downclock/downvolting of my Gigabyte G1 at 65 degrees.
> 
> I'm running the stock BIOS besides copying the power, and fan/temps section from a modded BIOS (V3 from the Gigabyte G1 thread).
> 
> How can I remove this?


open the bios in *KEPLER* bios tweaker; that will show the min/max boost and temp voltage(s). (look at the spoiler in my last post).

first entry in global max voltage. for example 1.225
second entry min/max boost. for example 1.200***/1.225
third entry is temp throttling. for example 1.225/1.225

***run the render test in gpu-z to see what voltage your card will want to set the minimum boost. the global, boost max and temp min/max is up to your cooling solution. but i suggest you leave them all the same as your max is now.


----------



## NikolayNeykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Could someone run a test with ther [email protected] and your 980ti @ whatever is your max OC just to compare to the results of my 1070 ( 2100/9400) and 1080 ( 2150/11000)?




My 980 ti is only at 1470 Mhz 6700k is on 4.6, i think you must have a problem with lowest fps?? How come even 1080 have lower then mine min fps?


----------



## xzamples

Is there a way to limit every game to 165 FPS maximum with a 980Ti?

On 165HZ / GSYNC monitor.

Can it be done in NVIDIA Control Panel or NVIDIA Inspector? if so, how?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> Is there a way to limit every game to 165 FPS maximum with a 980Ti?
> 
> On 165HZ / GSYNC monitor.
> 
> Can it be done in NVIDIA Control Panel or NVIDIA Inspector? if so, how?


V-Sync. V-Sync caps frames at the máximum refresh rate supported by your monitor.


----------



## jleslie246

What monitor is 165Hz?


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> What monitor is 165Hz?


The ASUS ROG SWIFT PG279Q is the only decent 165hz monitor but that price though. holy gaming hell. more than my gtx 980ti which I paid £470 for.


----------



## jleslie246

I don't see 165Hz in the specs. Oc'ing?


----------



## Remij

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I don't see 165Hz in the specs. Oc'ing?


Yeah. You just activate it in the monitors menu and you can manually select 150-165. 165hz works flawlessly. You might have to also activate it in the Nvidia control panel, or windows display settings. Either or will work if it doesn't do it automatically.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remij*
> 
> Yeah. You just activate it in the monitors menu and you can manually select 150-165. 165hz works flawlessly. You might have to also activate it in the Nvidia control panel, or windows display settings. Either or will work if it doesn't do it automatically.


Nice. I bought the Dell S2716DG instead due to QC issues with the Asus monitors. I love my dell but IPS would be nice. My other 3 monitors are Acer IPS 1080P 60Hz.


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> open the bios in *KEPLER* bios tweaker; that will show the min/max boost and temp voltage(s). (look at the spoiler in my last post).
> 
> first entry in global max voltage. for example 1.225
> second entry min/max boost. for example 1.200***/1.225
> third entry is temp throttling. for example 1.225/1.225
> 
> ***run the render test in gpu-z to see what voltage your card will want to set the minimum boost. the global, boost max and temp min/max is up to your cooling solution. but i suggest you leave them all the same as your max is now.


OK, so I gotta open up my BIOS ROM in the Kepler BIOS Tweaker instead of Maxwell and then save and use that BIOS and that is perfectly safe? If it is then why even have a Maxwell BIOS Tweaker in the first place. Also, why isn't the voltage table included in the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker?

My card, with MSI Afterburner set to max voltage, does 1.236v/1.237v (Afterburner UI/OSD) and overclocked to 1490MHz. Then, at 65 degrees, it downvolts and downclocks to 1.218v and 1477/1478 MHz (UI/OSD).

So are you sure I should edit, save, and use the 980 Ti ROM using the Kepler BIOS Tweaker Tool?


----------



## MaelstromOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> OK, so I gotta open up my BIOS ROM in the Kepler BIOS Tweaker instead of Maxwell and then save and use that BIOS and that is perfectly safe? If it is then why even have a Maxwell BIOS Tweaker in the first place. Also, why isn't the voltage table included in the Maxwell BIOS Tweaker?
> 
> My card, with MSI Afterburner set to max voltage, does 1.236v/1.237v (Afterburner UI/OSD) and overclocked to 1490MHz. Then, at 65 degrees, it downvolts and downclocks to 1.218v and 1477/1478 MHz (UI/OSD).
> 
> So are you sure I should edit, save, and use the 980 Ti ROM using the Kepler BIOS Tweaker Tool?


If you open it in KBE, change those "hidden" sliders and then save the BIOS, you can open it up in the Maxwell Bios Editor and you'll now see that those sliders that were "hidden" before are now there for you to edit. You will also see, when you open the bios in KBE, why you can't use that to truly edit Maxwell bioses lol.

My card has recently started throttling down at 65c (I swear it didn't used to, but maybe it's just running a little warmer than it used to lol), so I came here looking for a solution to that. Thank you looniam for your post







All I wanted was my voltage to stay at 1.237 and my clocks to remain as they were. My card doesn't get any warmer than 67c under anything really, so it's nice to maintain that stability. With the voltage and clock drop (with my overclock anyway) I'll occasionally black screen


----------



## spin5000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaelstromOC*
> 
> If you open it in KBE, change those "hidden" sliders and then save the BIOS, you can open it up in the Maxwell Bios Editor and you'll now see that those sliders that were "hidden" before are now there for you to edit. You will also see, when you open the bios in KBE, why you can't use that to truly edit Maxwell bioses lol.
> 
> My card has recently started throttling down at 65c (I swear it didn't used to, but maybe it's just running a little warmer than it used to lol), so I came here looking for a solution to that. Thank you looniam for your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was my voltage to stay at 1.237 and my clocks to remain as they were. My card doesn't get any warmer than 67c under anything really, so it's nice to maintain that stability. With the voltage and clock drop (with my overclock anyway) I'll occasionally black screen


OMG why didn't I just think of that - edit those sliders in Kepler Tool, save it, then open it in Maxwell Tool to save it again and only then update the BIOS (using the one saved from Maxwell, not Kepler). Major brain fart on my part... Thank you!

One thing though, this is what my 980 Ti BIOS shows in Kepler Tweaker:


According looniam's post on p.1445, the boxes work as follows:
- Blue box is max voltage (didn't touch)
- Green box is min/max boost voltage
- Red box is min/max voltage of temps (where it will throttle; using the same voltage for min/max will stop that)

So if all I want to do is stop the card from downvolting/downclocking at 65 degrees, I should _only_ adjust the red box while not touching the other two (ie. leave blue @ 1250.0/1250.0 and green at .0/.0)?


----------



## MaelstromOC

To be honest, I'm unsure. What I did was adjust the sliders to match the first, saved in Keplar then opened it in Maxwell editor to make adjustments. I set them all to 1.250, flashed and restarted. My card will now go up to 1.255v in Afterburner with the voltage slider adjusted to max. I can dial it back as well (to get the desired 1.237 I wanted.)

The red should be adjusted so the min/max are identical. So, boost will still be doing its thing normally, except when it attempts to lower your voltage when you hit 65c it will "lower" it to the same. This solved my problem entirely.

I am going to adjust so that my true max is 1.237, but I wanted to just try it out quickly. I've done this before to test the max of my card, but didn't understand at the time that that slider allows you to lock the voltage.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MaelstromOC*
> 
> If you open it in KBE, change those "hidden" sliders and then save the BIOS, you can open it up in the Maxwell Bios Editor and you'll now see that those sliders that were "hidden" before are now there for you to edit. You will also see, when you open the bios in KBE, why you can't use that to truly edit Maxwell bioses lol.
> 
> My card has recently started throttling down at 65c (I swear it didn't used to, but maybe it's just running a little warmer than it used to lol), so I came here looking for a solution to that. Thank you looniam for your post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I wanted was my voltage to stay at 1.237 and my clocks to remain as they were. My card doesn't get any warmer than 67c under anything really, so it's nice to maintain that stability. With the voltage and clock drop (with my overclock anyway) I'll occasionally black screen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OMG why didn't I just think of that - edit those sliders in Kepler Tool, save it, then open it in Maxwell Tool to save it again and only then update the BIOS (using the one saved from Maxwell, not Kepler). Major brain fart on my part... Thank you!
> 
> One thing though, this is what my 980 Ti BIOS shows in Kepler Tweaker:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According looniam's post on p.1445, the boxes work as follows:
> - Blue box is max voltage (didn't touch)
> - Green box is min/max boost voltage
> - Red box is min/max voltage of temps (where it will throttle; using the same voltage for min/max will stop that)
> 
> So if all I want to do is stop the card from downvolting/downclocking at 65 degrees, I should _only_ adjust the red box while not touching the other two (ie. leave blue @ 1250.0/1250.0 and green at .0/.0)?
Click to expand...

i forgot to mention SAVE> OPEN in MBT, so _my miscommunication_, sorry.

but yeah set both the red to match the blue. set the RIGHT green to match those. now as far as the right (min) boost, that will depend on the chip's ASIC, the higher the ASIC the lower the chip needs for boost. i haven't found a "rule of thumb" for that; voltage needed for a certain %. i don't believe it would hurt to got lowish (1.8 to 1.2) since if the chip needs more, it will use more.

as example:


that is mine (on water!) even though the boost min is 1.212, (i think) it starts boost at 1.235 since my ASIC is a (crappy) 66.5%. which was slightly higher than w/stock bios so pay attention to what may happen to your card.


----------



## MaelstromOC

Yeah, my ASIC is 88.9% on my 980TI Hybrid (EVGA), so I figure I can get away with a little more than an air cooled card. I've given it a fair amount of voltage before and reached 1619 bench stable on the core with memory at 3950, but I didn't care for how huge of a temperature bump that was with the single rad cooler the hybrid has. I dropped it back down to stock voltages and just run it at 1549ish with temps usually at 65c (where the throttling pops up and down constantly, so annoying lol)

I tinkered with it more this morning and have it where it holds stable as I want. Thanks for explaining those hidden sliders because I've used them before following instructions from another post, but it was never explained what each one was (as a matter of fact, I actually have three hidden sliders, which still confuses me.)



Can you chime in with that?


----------



## looniam

no idea. haven't seen that before, sorry.

could you attach that? even though it looks to be the newer SC+ bios and i have the older ver, i might be able to tinker with it.


----------



## MaelstromOC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> no idea. haven't seen that before, sorry.
> 
> could you attach that? even though it looks to be the newer SC+ bios and i have the older ver, i might be able to tinker with it.


Here you go. This is straight up just the modified stock bios (after opening in KBE and saving) for my 980TI Hybrid as I have it now.

GM200EWorkingK.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## wuotan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> Is there a way to limit every game to 165 FPS maximum with a 980Ti?
> 
> On 165HZ / GSYNC monitor.
> 
> Can it be done in NVIDIA Control Panel or NVIDIA Inspector? if so, how?


you can global lock fps with rivatuner statistics server coming with msi afterburner


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wuotan*
> 
> you can global lock fps with rivatuner statistics server coming with msi afterburner


Yep, you can even do it per executable in RTSS. Also, on the note of 165Hz + G-Sync, one may want to use a lower limit <= 164. Test until tearing is gone completely, because just limiting to exactly 165Hz doesn't always eliminate the tearing.


----------



## Velathawen

Hey guys - lately I find if I run folding on both my 980Ti GPU it seems to crash when I OC any more than 1440 mhz or so even though both cards are capable of much higher in gaming. Folding only on one card also allows it to achieve much higher clock (tried on both cards one at a time).

Card #1 is MSI Gaming 6G - 1342 out of the box
Card #2 is MSI Golden Edition - 1352 out of the box

Core temps are fine at 40-45C depending on what type of ambient temperatures I'm getting so those look good.

Voltage also appears to be stable according to GPU-Z and the utilization hovers around a bit but consistently 97%+.


----------



## spin5000

This is getting extremely frustrating:

All i did was change the two voltages in the red box (a few posts above) to equal values (1.237v each). This worked perfect and made my card stop downclocking/downvolting at 65 degrees (always stays at 1493MHz/1.237v).

The problem came along when I Installed my 2nd card (Identical card, Gigabyte G1). I flashed the same BIOS I successfully used in the first GPU to the new second one. Here's the weird part, for some reason, my original GPU - the one which worked perfectly before SLI - now will not overvolt any higher than 1.193v.







Why would the behavior completely change just because I installed a 2nd card.

Also, I need to run a higher boost number in MSI Afterburner (not that I care) in order to get the same _real_ clockspeed as I had before (1493 MHz) but that isn't even stable anymore anyways since the card wont volt past 1.193v now.

By the way, the 2nd card works great with the custom BIOS and boosts to 1.237v and stays there just like the 1st card did before I put a 2nd card in my PC.

What I then tried was put the values for _all_ boxes (blue, green, red) to 1.237v but that didn't seem to do anything at all.
























P.S. I'm 1000% sure the card stuck on the lower volts is the one that used to go to 1.237v no problem.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaelstromOC*
> 
> Here you go. This is straight up just the modified stock bios (after opening in KBE and saving) for my 980TI Hybrid as I have it now.
> 
> GM200EWorkingK.zip 147k .zip file


well, gave it a shot, used the -6 flag when flashing to override the subsystem mismatch but caused a little havoc with my sound card and mouse so didn't get to far.

end result, those sliders are still a mystery . .for now. but thanks for the upload.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Hey guys - lately I find if I run folding on both my 980Ti GPU it seems to crash when I OC any more than 1440 mhz or so even though both cards are capable of much higher in gaming. Folding only on one card also allows it to achieve much higher clock (tried on both cards one at a time).
> 
> Card #1 is MSI Gaming 6G - 1342 out of the box
> Card #2 is MSI Golden Edition - 1352 out of the box
> 
> Core temps are fine at 40-45C depending on what type of ambient temperatures I'm getting so those look good.
> 
> Voltage also appears to be stable according to GPU-Z and the utilization hovers around a bit but consistently 97%+.


You usually can't fold with the same clocks that you use for gaming.

Did you ensure in nvidia settings that the cards are set to performance? Plus, SLI is off?

I have two 980Tis myself, they can game at higher clocks but have to run lower clocks when I fold with them.


----------



## spin5000

Update to my post above (post #14471):
I set the game to maximum performance in the Nvidia Control Panel but it does nothing. The GPU that would perfectly go to 1.237v on it's own still doesn't want to go over 1.193v ever since I added a 2nd card (SLI). Meanwhile, the 2nd card behaves like my original card and therefore goes to 1.237v just fine (both cards using the identical BIOS which I created for the first GPU when it was on it's own).

So nothing has changed, not the BIOS, not the drivers, nothing, yet some random Nvidia graphics cards decide to randomly change all sorts of clock and voltage settings as soon as you plug a 2nd card in...ridiculous.


----------



## Oli3dfx

Hi all,

Well, I said a few post earlier that I'd overclock my 980 Ti as soon as it's on water. It is now, and I am trying to get the most I can out of my chip.








I have a few questions :
- I finally hit a voltage lock at 1.224v. I can set all the way to 1.28v in the software, but the voltage never goes any higher than 1.224. Could this be unlocked trough bios tweaking or is it hardware locked (my card is a 980 Ti strix) ?
- When you are talking about your results of core OC, are you talking about the boost frequency as reported in the third box of the clck line in GPUZ or the max reported clock when running a 3D demanding app ? I guess it's the max reported, but I just wanted to be sure in order to know where my card stands comparing to yours.


----------



## spin5000

I'm using the power tables from a 980 Ti Gigabyte G1 Gaming custom BIOS for 1.27x volts which allows up to 600w per card but I'm only using around 1.237v so I shouldn't need anywhere near 600w. Assuming I never hit power limits, will my card for some reason use more power if I keep the power tables at 600w compared to 300w or 400w?


----------



## jleslie246

600 watts from ONE 980ti? I dont see how that is possible.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> I'm using the power tables from a 980 Ti Gigabyte G1 Gaming custom BIOS for 1.27x volts which allows up to 600w per card but I'm only using around 1.237v so I shouldn't need anywhere near 600w. Assuming I never hit power limits, will my card for some reason use more power if I keep the power tables at 600w compared to 300w or 400w?


nope.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> 600 watts from ONE 980ti? I dont see how that is possible.


toss in LN2 cooling and some cats like kingpin have hit (peak) 1600 watts, w/average of 750 watts for a single card.

but yeah, not on reference or most AIB cards.


----------



## navjack27

mine only ever goes to 330w. and that is gaming with AA while doing CUDA background computations


----------



## spin5000

Thanks guys. Ya I figured just keep it on the 600w power tables anyway since it makes no difference and the card will only ever use, well, what it uses regardless of your power tables (assuming you don't hit power limits).

I edited my BIOS again using the guide in the following thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell and everything seems to be working perfectly now although I have to use different voltages in Maxwell Tweaker. For eg. My desired voltage is 1.237v. - setting 1.2375v in Maxwell Tweaker makes my card run at 1.243v (too high). So I moved the voltage sliders in Maxwell Tweaker down one notch to 1.225v but that makes my card run at 1.230v (too low). I then found out that, if you use your keyboard instead of your mouse for the voltage sliders in Maxwell Tweaker, the voltages will actually change in smaller increments. Doing this I set the voltage sliders to 1.2313v and that makes my card run at my desired 1.237v - great!

Just thought I'd share that in case people experience similar voltage correlation issues I did.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You usually can't fold with the same clocks that you use for gaming.
> 
> Did you ensure in nvidia settings that the cards are set to performance? Plus, SLI is off?
> 
> I have two 980Tis myself, they can game at higher clocks but have to run lower clocks when I fold with them.


I actually should have proof-read my initial post a bit better:

- I can manage 1450+ OC when folding on single card, gaming is like 1480 or so in SLI and demanding titles
- When both cards are folding even the smallest OC causes problems (fail to wake screen, BSOD, etc)

In observation:
- Voltage & utilization appear to be constant when checking across MSI AB + GPU-Z
- Core temps are always in the 40-45C range depending on how aggressively I'm running my case fans and pump

I wonder if it's an airflow issue with the VRMs just overheating due to the huge strain associated with folding. I definitely do not have the best airflow in my R5 due to how packed the front of the case is.


----------



## Benjiw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spin5000*
> 
> Crank fan speeds, increase/improve airflow of case (side intakes work wonders for multi-GPU setups), max your power draw, max your temp limit


Will be hard to do as there are no fans on my cards, nor do I have a way to mount a fan to the side of the waterblocks?


----------



## Bensmooth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> With the G1 air cooler you can run it till 1.25 voltage, depends of you case cooling and airflow. 1.2 is too low in my opinion. I run my 980 ti WF3OC (the cooler is 200W less then the one on the G1) on 1.243v with modded G1 bios without problem - my max temp is 75 degree.


I have recently purchased the 980gtx ti wf3oc and can't find any reviews on this card, it has the windforce cooling system and the backplate im sure like you're's has. Can you supply me with a custom bio's that works for you're's or advice on how far i can push it, as this oc guru 2 software that came with the card is [email protected] power limit in software 104% top's. And the oc mode only sits @ 1102/1190

Would like to overclock it and need some advice / help or even a bio's to flash. Can you help please.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I actually should have proof-read my initial post a bit better:
> 
> - I can manage 1450+ OC when folding on single card, gaming is like 1480 or so in SLI and demanding titles
> - When both cards are folding even the smallest OC causes problems (fail to wake screen, BSOD, etc)
> 
> In observation:
> - Voltage & utilization appear to be constant when checking across MSI AB + GPU-Z
> - Core temps are always in the 40-45C range depending on how aggressively I'm running my case fans and pump
> 
> I wonder if it's an airflow issue with the VRMs just overheating due to the huge strain associated with folding. I definitely do not have the best airflow in my R5 due to how packed the front of the case is.


Are you on the latest drivers? There is a major issue right now with Nvidia drivers and folding not playing nice at the moment.

Hmmmm, could be the VRMs. I don't really run my GPUs on air so not sure how hot yours could be at while folding.


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bensmooth*
> 
> I have recently purchased the 980gtx ti wf3oc and can't find any reviews on this card, it has the windforce cooling system and the backplate im sure like you're's has. Can you supply me with a custom bio's that works for you're's or advice on how far i can push it, as this oc guru 2 software that came with the card is [email protected] power limit in software 104% top's. And the oc mode only sits @ 1102/1190
> 
> Would like to overclock it and need some advice / help or even a bio's to flash. Can you help please.


If you use gpuz you can download your bios using it and I can then mod it for you to hit the required speeds you want. will be a few trial and errors to over come but will see what I can do. don't forget to put the bios.rom file in a zipped folder to upload


----------



## HAL900




----------



## mus1mus

980TI or Maxwell Titan?







identical prices.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 980TI or Maxwell Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> identical prices.


Do you even have to ask.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Do you even have to ask.


So it's wrong to ask now?










Just tryna get opinions.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 980TI or Maxwell Titan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> identical prices.


...Where the heck are you finding those at!? Then again, I notice Pascals are starting to dump too. Maybe the used prices will keep falling.







Me loves used cheap cards.








(To abuse for folding/boinc)


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> ...Where the heck are you finding those at!? Then again, I notice Pascals are starting to dump too. Maybe the used prices will keep falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me loves used cheap cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (To abuse for folding/boinc)


Local used market.









They are being dumped since 10 series cards were out.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Local used market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are being dumped since 10 series cards were out.


You wanna ship one to me? I'd be interested in what you're getting them for and will pay service+shipping


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Local used market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are being dumped since 10 series cards were out.


Nice.

Only thing on my local end is a peep selling two 970s for $375.

If there one thing I miss about being stationed in North Cali was the crazy ton of computer hardware on sell. Especially from the Silicon Valley area.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> You wanna ship one to me? I'd be interested in what you're getting them for and will pay service+shipping


Well, 50% off for the Titan's release price.

Still more expensive than what people are throwing in the states I guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Nice.
> 
> Only thing on my local end is a peep selling two 970s for $375.
> 
> If there one thing I miss about being stationed in North Cali was the crazy ton of computer hardware on sell. Especially from the Silicon Valley area.


Actually, to make things more interesting, 1070 > TitanX Maxwell > 980TIs round here. Still around $500 or so here.

New 980TI Platinums are a bit more expensive.


----------



## Desolutional

Probably because the 1070 wasn't all it cracked up to be. It's not like the situation between the 780 Ti and the 970 any more because the 980 Ti was packed with plenty of options to last. 6GB VRAM is fine enough for efficiently compressed 4K textures, so the 980 Ti doesn't really have the 3GB issue the 780 Ti had.

Also Pascal cards OC like rubbish and Maxwell overclocks like a champ. I always wait until second generation on a new fab, it lets the GFX companies get things into nick. Also AMD's Vega isn't out yet, so that'll be more competition for nVidia soon enough. Soon...


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Probably because the 1070 wasn't all it cracked up to be. It's not like the situation between the 780 Ti and the 970 any more because the 980 Ti was packed with plenty of options to last. 6GB VRAM is fine enough for efficiently compressed 4K textures, so the 980 Ti doesn't really have the 3GB issue the 780 Ti had.
> 
> Also Pascal cards OC like rubbish and Maxwell overclocks like a champ. I always wait until second generation on a new fab, it lets the GFX companies get things into nick. Also AMD's Vega isn't out yet, so that'll be more competition for nVidia soon enough. Soon...


Very good point.

So yeah, over a couple of days, I have messed around a 1070 FE, and a Titan X.

Titan X stays.

Couple of hours in my possession and, http://hwbot.org/submission/3359401_mus1mus_gpupi___1b_geforce_gtx_titan_x_17sec_820ms

This is something the 1070 would never ever achieve I believe.


----------



## looniam

very nice mus1mus.







was that @ 1628mhz?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> very nice mus1mus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was that @ 1628mhz?


Yessir!

Heaven tops 1470ish.









What Driver are you guys using for 980tis?


----------



## looniam

i'm not benching . .much so i am one release back; 375.63 and that was for updated vulkan/doom.

try Mr.TOOSHORT or jpmboy, those are the benchers. but they're on pascel but i am not seeing driver differences Max/Pas as with Kep/Max.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm not benching . .much so i am one release back; 375.63 and that was for updated vulkan/doom.
> 
> try Mr.TOOSHORT or jpmboy, those are the benchers. but they're on pascel but i am not seeing driver differences Max/Pas as with Kep/Max.


All good dear friend!

How are you doing btw?


----------



## looniam

better than you.









E:
good hope you're well.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> better than you.


I no!









Still vibrant as ever!


----------



## looniam

as usual, check my edit.

always good to see you around.


----------



## mus1mus

doing well to avoid unneeded expenses my friend. That is, till Vega and Zen comes around.

This TX will go to the missus.


----------



## leonman44

Hello guys , here am i too!! Bios are modded at 1.3v on air (xtreme gigabyte) and could get a 1550oc stock out of the box.










oc is stable at every game , every benchmark , 4k , pretty much everything and thats untlil Battlefield 1 came with the directx error that lot of users are having problems , lowering the core at 1540 seems to delay the crash a bit but again after 1-3 hours of gaming will cause a directx crash again , lowering the core further doesnt help.







i also tried a complete format system so it isnt any driver bad installation or such a thing.

Generally speaking never had other problems with this card and i am very happy with a 980ti catching up a 1080 stock!


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Very good point.
> 
> So yeah, over a couple of days, I have messed around a 1070 FE, and a Titan X.
> 
> Titan X stays.
> 
> Couple of hours in my possession and, http://hwbot.org/submission/3359401_mus1mus_gpupi___1b_geforce_gtx_titan_x_17sec_820ms
> 
> This is something the 1070 would never ever achieve I believe.


Titan X or Titan X P?

And is that with an amd CPU?


----------



## mus1mus

TXM. And yep. FX CPU just trying things out. X99 CPU is still on RMA.

This is anyway, a GPU bound test. The only way it should be gimped is with PCIe 2.0 bandwidth.


----------



## Oli3dfx

Hi there,

Finally did my little experiments by myself. I edited the bios thanks to the comments here and in other threads to unlock voltage sliders with KBT and set the voltage to 1.255v with MBT. Then... took a deep breath and tried to flash.







And it worked, and it behaves as expected ! I'll see if the core is stable at 1500Mhz with that voltage. It wasn't at 1.225. It might be a little too much for that clock, but my custom loop can easily handle it. Have to see if the power target of 110% is enough in heavy games like TW3. And if it is stable in the long run, I might try to add a few more mhz.
Anyway, at that clocks (1500/2000), I get a around +7% performance (105.3fps/2652pts in heaven maxed out in 1080p vs 98.1/2472 at stock). Kinda happy with that already.









Next step is to set these clocks in the bios so my linux box can benefit from that too, once I'm sure it's stable.
Here is my boost table in MBT : what is surprising me is that it goes quite high. The 75 (1582) clock is what I get at 1.255v @stock base clock, I downclocked that one to achieve 1500Mhz. To set it in the bios, I have to slide it down to the closest to 1500mhz, and set it accordingly in the first and fifth tab as it is shown in other threads, am I right ?


And another question : before flashing the bios, I always had VRel in the PerfCap reason in GPU-Z. It's gone now : no PerfCap when running 3D apps, and Util on idle. Do you had the same behavior ?

Thanks. And still amazed by that card. Pascal ? What for ?









+


----------



## looniam

if your card is boosting to CLK74 with that voltage then yeah, adjust the slider for it to read 1493.5 or 1506.5 (which ever is stable).

i sometime don't get the V.Rel but mostly do get BOTH V.Rel and V.Op fwiw the V.Rel means you can't boost any further with the given voltage and V.Op mean the bios has no more voltage to give.

i'm inclined to think your chip has a higher ASIC; boosts really well with the given voltage. but i am not expert.


----------



## Oli3dfx

My card have 72.2% ASIC. I guess it's not bad, but I saw better scores in this thread. I have "0" in PerfCap reason aside 16 (Util). My clocks, voltage and temps are fine, so I guess it's just good.
I played a little to TW3 and the power consumption went up to 112.6% TDP (307.6W) without complaining, clocks stable, no PerfCap reason. In the bios, 110% TDP is 303W. I guess it is some kind of "error margin" ?


----------



## looniam

DOH. i know you said 1.255 but thought of the 1.225 mentioned. yeah ~1500 @ 1.255 was about my classy got ~72% asic

getting 1500 @ 1.225 i would think is an ~78%+ ASIC.

i have seen spikes over my TDP limit but mostly starts throttling slightly under . .so just might be a margin of error.

but yeah, i think you got it.


----------



## Oli3dfx

Hi,

1493/[email protected] sounds stable enough. TW3 was stable for more than two hours, so I guess I'll set that in the bios and we'll see.

I had one line of log with perf cap at the power reason at around 115%TDP, so I would like to add just a little more power in the bios too, going from 110% to 120%, meaning 330W instead of 303W max.
In some example found in the bios request thread, I saw people changing the first and sixth table in the power tab, putting the second line at the target max power and the third at the same value, and also changing the two tables where there is 175w in the third line, putting this value in the second field as well. I guess it is the PSU PCIE power input.
I just have to do the same on mine ?

I wonder if it is necessary to change the two PSU PCIE input. They are at 162w by default, and adding this two to the 82w from PCIE port, it sums to 411w, should be enough. Maybe I can just take these 411w and put them in the first and sixth table ?


----------



## looniam

personally i have never included the pci-e slot power; i'll just adjust the two PEG connections. when it comes down to it, there is no issue with a single 8 pin PEG connector supplying 225 watts; they are over engineered for the "rated/spec'd" 150 watts. both the pins on the card and the terminals on the PSU cable have a minimum rating of 7 amps:

(7amps*3pins*12volts=252 watts)

now mind you, *this is assuming the psu's manufacturing has a functioning Quality Control* (people that actually check) and the terminal crimps on the wires are proper and that they would make a complete connection on the card's PEG pins.

with that said; i would suggest using the sum of the two 8pin connections for your total leaving the pci-e slot power as a . . buffer.

so as an example each 8 pin as 175 watts for 350 total @ 100% than each 200 watts for 400 watts @ ~114%.

E:
to be clear adjust the two 8 pin connections AND the total . .that first entry of 250 watts i have left alone - its the TDP (not to be confused with actual power consumption but heat dissipated).

*i am talking about your "stock" 162/175 and 260/286 values.*


----------



## Oli3dfx

Ok fine, so you leave the first table alone. I'll follow your advice for that and the rest. My PSU is a Seasonic platinum, so I hope the quality is there.








Any reason why you don't count the slot power in ?


----------



## looniam

honestly, there is no reason. i am sure the voltage controller on the card is configured to include it. but in my mind i trust the 16/18awg wire and terminals on the psu's cables than the copper traces and pci-e slot's solder points on the mobo.


----------



## Oli3dfx

And done.







Working as expected, 1493/2000 default without software, and 280W are now 80%TDP which is equal to 0.8x350.
But another strange gpuz fact, after the disappearing vrel : it now shows the RAM frequency as 4000Mhz instead of 2000Mhz. Had me worried for a second, even if I guess it would insta-crash at this freq, but hwinfo shows 2000Mhz just like before. No big deal again, I guess.

Anyway, thank you for your help and advice.


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> personally i have never included the pci-e slot power; i'll just adjust the two PEG connections. when it comes down to it, there is no issue with a single 8 pin PEG connector supplying 225 watts; they are over engineered for the "rated/spec'd" 150 watts. both the pins on the card and the terminals on the PSU cable have a minimum rating of 7 amps:
> 
> (7amps*3pins*12volts=252 watts)
> 
> now mind you, *this is assuming the psu's manufacturing has a functioning Quality Control* (people that actually check) and the terminal crimps on the wires are proper and that they would make a complete connection on the card's PEG pins.
> 
> with that said; i would suggest using the sum of the two 8pin connections for your total leaving the pci-e slot power as a . . buffer.
> 
> so as an example each 8 pin as 175 watts for 350 total @ 100% than each 200 watts for 400 watts @ ~114%.
> 
> E:
> to be clear adjust the two 8 pin connections AND the total . .that first entry of 250 watts i have left alone - its the TDP (not to be confused with actual power consumption but heat dissipated).
> 
> *i am talking about your "stock" 162/175 and 260/286 values.*


Hello LOONIAM!!! can you make this on my bios pls...

stockbios.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noslen27185*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> personally i have never included the pci-e slot power; i'll just adjust the two PEG connections. when it comes down to it, there is no issue with a single 8 pin PEG connector supplying 225 watts; they are over engineered for the "rated/spec'd" 150 watts. both the pins on the card and the terminals on the PSU cable have a minimum rating of 7 amps:
> 
> (7amps*3pins*12volts=252 watts)
> 
> now mind you, *this is assuming the psu's manufacturing has a functioning Quality Control* (people that actually check) and the terminal crimps on the wires are proper and that they would make a complete connection on the card's PEG pins.
> 
> with that said; i would suggest using the sum of the two 8pin connections for your total leaving the pci-e slot power as a . . buffer.
> 
> so as an example each 8 pin as 175 watts for 350 total @ 100% than each 200 watts for 400 watts @ ~114%.
> 
> E:
> to be clear adjust the two 8 pin connections AND the total . .that first entry of 250 watts i have left alone - its the TDP (not to be confused with actual power consumption but heat dissipated).
> 
> *i am talking about your "stock" 162/175 and 260/286 values.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello LOONIAM!!! can you make this on my bios pls...
> 
> stockbios.zip 147k .zip file
Click to expand...

well, you are polite.









300 @ 100% and 330 @ 110%

didn't touch anything else.

300_330.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## noslen27185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well, you are polite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 300 @ 100% and 330 @ 110%
> 
> didn't touch anything else.
> 
> 300_330.zip 147k .zip file


Thanks a lot, at this moment works great maybe later if i get a WC and a new Seasonic 1200w(Thermaltake Toughpower 750W GOLD now), we can try more things on bios for better perfomance!!!!

and again thank you very much!!!

P.D: Greetings from Costa Rica!!!!!


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

noslen27185, did my bios mod I did for you not work. I replied to your PM you sent me but got nothing back?


----------



## xzamples

after an hour of gaming on battlefield 1

does my reference 980 ti perform how its suppose to? (stock settings/fans on everything)










or are there things i should be concerned about


----------



## looniam

it is temp throttling but nothing to be concerned boosting to 1290Mhz @ 1.0v.

though adjusting the fan profile in AB or PX will get more while keeping it below 84c. start by blasting it @ 100% to see how loud/obnoxious it gets and work down from there.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NikolayNeykov*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Could someone run a test with ther [email protected] and your 980ti @ whatever is your max OC just to compare to the results of my 1070 ( 2100/9400) and 1080 ( 2150/11000)?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 980 ti is only at 1470 Mhz 6700k is on 4.6, i think you must have a problem with lowest fps?? How come even 1080 have lower then mine min fps?
Click to expand...

You should be getting more. 4690K @ 4.6Ghz, DDR3 @ 2400Mhz (10 CAS)

Here is mine, 980 ti @ 1.275v 1504Mhz + 1978Mhz (3955)


----------



## misoonigiri

The difference is heaven and earth valley!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> The difference is heaven and earth valley!


doh lol sorry I've been running on little sleep


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it is temp throttling but nothing to be concerned boosting to 1290Mhz @ 1.0v.
> 
> though adjusting the fan profile in AB or PX will get more while keeping it below 84c. start by blasting it @ 100% to see how loud/obnoxious it gets and work down from there.


Right on as usual +R









I'll add my 2cents, Either his ambients are way above normal ... highly doubt as he is in Canada with winter upon us ... or he really needs to improve case circulation ... take a look at his SSD idle temps


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it is temp throttling but nothing to be concerned boosting to 1290Mhz @ 1.0v.
> 
> though adjusting the fan profile in AB or PX will get more while keeping it below 84c. start by blasting it @ 100% to see how loud/obnoxious it gets and work down from there.


i've tried the fans at 100% in afterburner and it's extremely loud, i cannot stand it

i don't like the card running at over 80c+ at all so i'm looking at getting the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV or even setting the fan profile at a level that i can tolerate


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it is temp throttling but nothing to be concerned boosting to 1290Mhz @ 1.0v.
> 
> though adjusting the fan profile in AB or PX will get more while keeping it below 84c. start by blasting it @ 100% to see how loud/obnoxious it gets and work down from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i've tried the fans at 100% in afterburner and it's extremely loud, i cannot stand it
> 
> i don't like the card running at over 80c+ at all so i'm looking at getting the Arctic Accelero Xtreme IV or even setting the fan profile at a level that i can tolerate
Click to expand...

you can get more modding the bios to get rid of the temp throttling if you're interested; there ought to be some posts rather recently around here. i could also give you a quick and dirty guide.

now though, when you say reference i know that means the pcb/vrms but is that also meaning a reference blower cooler? if so yeah they do get pretty loud.but if you really want to get the very most, your best is to go with some water. maxwell is very temp sensitive even with getting rid of temp throttling - i get my best clocks and most stable when under ~50c on the core.

evga sell the hybrid kit that fits reference cards and the nzxt G1 with an aio is another option.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you can get more modding the bios to get rid of the temp throttling if you're interested; there ought to be some posts rather recently around here. i could also give you a quick and dirty guide.
> 
> now though, when you say reference i know that means the pcb/vrms but is that also meaning a reference blower cooler? if so yeah they do get pretty loud.but if you really want to get the very most, your best is to go with some water. maxwell is very temp sensitive even with getting rid of temp throttling - i get my best clocks and most stable when under ~50c on the core.
> 
> evga sell the hybrid kit that fits reference cards and the nzxt G1 with an aio is another option.


yes, it's the reference blower style straight from nvidia

i would get an aio water cooler for the gpu but i really have no where to mount the fan


----------



## looniam

^ sorry forgot to mention just replacing the TIM on the chip may find will be some help.


----------



## GoLDii3

Did anyone ever have any problems with their card DisplayPort inputs? I've had a bad day yesterday.

Driver crashed (374.63) then it would crash again a few minutes later or sometimes artifact,sometimes couldn't even boot.

I've switched back to 373.03 and DisplayPort is giving me issues. It keeps losing signal when it did not before. For now i've switched to HDMI and that solved the issue.


----------



## spddmn24

Just picked up a used like new 980 ti xtreme gaming from amazon for $310. Looks like he returned it because the box had a hole punched in it. Was boosting 1430 mhz out of the box. Asic only 73.0. Prelimnary 3dmark results, stock vs OC.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10731564/fs/10731236

I was going to wait for the next gen gpu to upgrade my 980 but I got bored.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Did anyone ever have any problems with their card DisplayPort inputs? I've had a bad day yesterday.
> 
> Driver crashed (374.63) then it would crash again a few minutes later or sometimes artifact,sometimes couldn't even boot.
> 
> I've switched back to 373.03 and DisplayPort is giving me issues. It keeps losing signal when it did not before. For now i've switched to HDMI and that solved the issue.


I bought a new 144hz monitor and found out that one of my display ports cant make it higher than 60hz , it starts showing grey lines and losing signal all over!!! I dont know if i should rma it , also mine has coil whine but my card could do a 1550 out of the box and 1570 with modded bios with samsung memory , what are the possibilities to take a card like this after rma or even better? Is it worth the risk?


----------



## GoLDii3

Welp i guess i am the first person ever whose card crashes because of a certain input.

I can't get past one hour of gameplay with my GTX 980 Ti if i use DisplayPort. Once again,switched to HDMI and everything is fine.

Those cards are finicky i tell you all,i was using DP without issues for months then one day the drivers throw a fit and here we are.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spddmn24*
> 
> Just picked up a used like new 980 ti xtreme gaming from amazon for $310. Looks like he returned it because the box had a hole punched in it. Was boosting 1430 mhz out of the box. Asic only 73.0. Prelimnary 3dmark results, stock vs OC.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10731564/fs/10731236
> 
> I was going to wait for the next gen gpu to upgrade my 980 but I got bored.


Is this on water? Either way, this is a great card.


----------



## spddmn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PatrickCrowely*
> 
> Is this on water? Either way, this is a great card.


Stock cooler on air. I had to drop the clock down 20mhz, and memory way down to stop artifacting. Samsung memory but I guess I lost the lottery on it. How sensitive are these cards to heat? I could probably up the fan curve a bit to get some mhz back, but it only hits 66-67 degrees on the stock curve.


----------



## looniam

i haven't seen any sammy that couldn't hit 2000/8000; crank up that fan. the cooler the better w/maxwell (and now pascal for that matter)


----------



## spddmn24

I get artifacting no matter the temperature on the ram past 7450. I know you're talking about the core temp but the ram is actively cooled on my card too so that shouldn't be an issue either. Hopefully it doesn't hurt me too much since I'm just gaming at 1080p 144hz


----------



## looniam

thats totally disappointing and a first, no offense. i heard from benchers that a little more voltage tot he core helps (the memory controllers on the chip). but don't know if it's true myself.

still have you cranked up the fans? i'm not suggesting 100% for gaming 24/7 but for a few benchmarks.


----------



## bmgjet

My gigabyte with samsung wont do over 1850mhz memory with out artifacts in BF1.
Sad thing being my hynix bottom of the bin Evga does 2150mhz


----------



## looniam

go run some firestrike benches.


----------



## spddmn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thats totally disappointing and a first, no offense. i heard from benchers that a little more voltage tot he core helps (the memory controllers on the chip). but don't know if it's true myself.
> 
> still have you cranked up the fans? i'm not suggesting 100% for gaming 24/7 but for a few benchmarks.


Voltage is maxxed at 1.24v in the stock bios. It drops a bin at 62 degrees to 1.21 i think. I could try upping the fans to keep it at 1.24 and see if the ram is more stable. I ran 1505mhz through firestrike keeping it cooler. When it crashes its not a display driver crash it just closes firestrike or with a game it's a d3d error. Not sure if that's normal or not since my old 980 would always crash the display driver.

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10731564


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spddmn24*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thats totally disappointing and a first, no offense. i heard from benchers that a little more voltage tot he core helps (the memory controllers on the chip). but don't know if it's true myself.
> 
> still have you cranked up the fans? i'm not suggesting 100% for gaming 24/7 but for a few benchmarks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage is maxxed at 1.24v in the stock bios. It drops a bin at 62 degrees to 1.21 i think. I could try upping the fans to keep it at 1.24 and see if the ram is more stable. I ran 1505mhz through firestrike keeping it cooler. When it crashes its not a display driver crash it just closes firestrike or with a game it's a d3d error. Not sure if that's normal or not since my old 980 would always crash the display driver.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10731564
Click to expand...

still a nice job.









http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10731564/fs/8043834#

graphics (and overall) score beats me.

not to beat a dead horse, but did you try just the OCing the vram?


----------



## spddmn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> still a nice job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10731564/fs/8043834#
> 
> graphics (and overall) score beats me.
> 
> not to beat a dead horse, but did you try just the OCing the vram?


Just tried it with no luck. Stock voltage is 1.19, max with stock bios is 1.243 fwiw. Even my old 980 with elpida ram would do 7800. Went from







seeing Samsung in GPU-Z to


----------



## spddmn24

These 980 ti's pull some serious power. I'm showing 327.5 watts as peak in bioshock 2 remastered.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spddmn24*
> 
> These 980 ti's pull some serious power. I'm showing 327.5 watts as peak in bioshock 2 remastered.


Yeah, make sure you have two separate PCI-e power cables powering that monster. I see about 408W in furmark.


----------



## Ithanul

Yep, they are power hogs. I can't even run my main rig on my power back up supply unit. The UPS will straight up shut itself off if I even dare to put both Tis to folding.


----------



## rolldog

Well, just ran that old OCing app Heaven, just because it's easy to see artifacts, stop it, make some changes, and restart. Running full screen at 1920x1080 (since that USED to be the benchmark everyone strived for), ultra quality, extreme tessellation, 8x anti-aliasing, etc.here are my results:

FPS: 197.5
Score: 4976
Min FPS: 20.1 (I think this is when it started)
Max FPS: 359.8

Never, throughout the entire benchmark, did my GPUs rise above 35C @ 1585 clock. What am I doing wrong? Why can't I increase my temps?


----------



## rolldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> You should be getting more. 4690K @ 4.6Ghz, DDR3 @ 2400Mhz (10 CAS)
> 
> Here is mine, 980 ti @ 1.275v 1504Mhz + 1978Mhz (3955)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> You should be getting more. 4690K @ 4.6Ghz, DDR3 @ 2400Mhz (10 CAS)
> 
> Here is mine, 980 ti @ 1.275v 1504Mhz + 1978Mhz (3955)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> You should be getting more. 4690K @ 4.6Ghz, DDR3 @ 2400Mhz (10 CAS)
> 
> Here is mine, 980 ti @ 1.275v 1504Mhz + 1978Mhz (3955)


This?


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

im getting a MSI 980 ti for a warranty replacement of a 680 that was water damaged and also half ruined the pcie slot (cant run 16x cards, locks up system)

should be a massive step up from the 680... heh!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> im getting a *MSI 980 ti for a warranty replacement of a 680* that was water damaged and also half ruined the pcie slot (cant run 16x cards, locks up system)
> 
> should be a massive step up from the 680... heh!


I guess I should use water to damage my cards every 3 or so years too.









And here I thought MSI were really bad for warranty.


----------



## PatrickCrowely

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I guess I should use water to damage my cards every 3 or so years too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought MSI were really bad for warranty.


They're actually really good. I ripped the PCI slot off my board. I sent it to them. They replaced everything, brand new, even all the accessories. Free of charge. My next board will be the top end MSI if it's all black.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 21st - 23rd 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

November Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## Desolutional

I'm in, it's Winter time now so I could do with the extra heat.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'm in, it's Winter time now so I could do with the extra heat.


Awesome


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I guess I should use water to damage my cards every 3 or so years too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought MSI were really bad for warranty.


What happened was a Predator 280mm leaked after only 2 days and is a manufacturing fault, spits water everywhere.

The video card was damaged and it also damaged the pcie slot (cant use 16x cards, system locks up, but a sound card works).

TLDR: Warranty covered by EK, not the vid card.


----------



## ranillo

I've bought a zotac 780ti amp, great card. it works well with every programs or games except for an old one, delta force bhd, where ramdonly after 5 or 30 min. freeze. I've tried a lot of driver and every time the same thing. Before this card ive owned a gtx 780 without any problems. Someone found the same problem with some old games?


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranillo*
> 
> I've bought a zotac 780ti amp, great card. it works well with every programs or games except for an old one, delta force bhd, where ramdonly after 5 or 30 min. freeze. I've tried a lot of driver and every time the same thing. Before this card ive owned a gtx 780 without any problems. Someone found the same problem with some old games?


Ummm, this is the 980 Ti owners thread, not the 780 Ti........


----------



## Koniakki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Ummm, this is the 980 Ti owners thread, not the 780 Ti........


It's surely just a typo and he meant 980Ti.

Seems more reasonable going from GTX 780>980Ti than 780>780Ti..


----------



## Mr Mcgoo

I was thinking the same rudy







maybe was meant to say 980ti due to having a 780 before. going from a 780 to 780ti isn't much of an upgrading in todays world.
Edit: posted the same answer at the same time koniakki. great minds think alike


----------



## ranillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> I was thinking the same rudy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe was meant to say 980ti due to having a 780 before. going from a 780 to 780ti isn't much of an upgrading in todays world.
> Edit: posted the same answer at the same time koniakki. great minds think alike


Sorry for that and for my englisg, you are right the card is 980
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> It's surely just a typo and he meant 980Ti.
> 
> Seems more reasonable going from GTX 780>980Ti than 780>780Ti..


Yes you're right gtx 980ti and no 780. Sorry


----------



## Dagamus NM

Anybody have thoughts on how quad 980tis compare to a pair of titan xps for running triple 4K surround?

I need to decide whether it will be best to run three Asus 28" 4K monitors with 4 980tis or two the pair of titan pascals. The set not running these monitors will run three 1440p monitors.


----------



## murenitu

Somebody could help me.

I have 2 asus strix dc3OC in sli one with bios .2b and one with bios .81. Could you change them?

I work at different voltages, please can you put that modified bios I can install to get the most out?

They are with the original cooling system.


----------



## Blinky7

Hey guys, I just got an MSI 980 ti Gaming (I sold my lightning a while ago and went AMD but returned







).

Could someone give me the bios treatment to avoid downclocking/downvolting and increased TDP so I can see what it can do?

The bios is here :
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ai6zqFu6k8z9ijsw5QzCN80mDqYL


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranillo*
> 
> I've bought a zotac 780ti amp, great card. it works well with every programs or games except for an old one, delta force bhd, where ramdonly after 5 or 30 min. freeze. I've tried a lot of driver and every time the same thing. Before this card ive owned a gtx 780 without any problems. Someone found the same problem with some old games?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranillo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr Mcgoo*
> 
> I was thinking the same rudy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe was meant to say 980ti due to having a 780 before. going from a 780 to 780ti isn't much of an upgrading in todays world.
> Edit: posted the same answer at the same time koniakki. great minds think alike
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for that and for my englisg, you are right the card is 980
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Koniakki*
> 
> It's surely just a typo and he meant 980Ti.
> 
> Seems more reasonable going from GTX 780>980Ti than 780>780Ti..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you're right gtx 980ti and no 780. Sorry
Click to expand...

well to get back to your question i went from a 780TI to 980TI and did not have any problems but was playing mostly newer than dx9 games like watchdogs and the witcher3. but i did have had an issue with just cause 2 crashing to the desktop w/980TI that didn't happen before until i disabled decals or something . .sorry kind of hazy since it was over a year ago.

so maybe try adjusting some settings in the game to see if it makes a difference(?)


----------



## ranillo

Thank you for the answer, ive just tried every type of setting in game and so much drivers newer and older. i play on line every evening and this issue is going to annoy me. im thinking of reselling it and buy a 1080 hopping everything will go fine.


----------



## looniam

have you tried re-installing the game?

i think you have but just asking.


----------



## ranillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> have you tried re-installing the game?
> 
> i think you have but just asking.


Yes, but consider that the issue started as soon as i switch from one card to the other. And one more, now, for playing to dfbhd i have to use the vga in cpu, and never a problem.


----------



## ranillo

This evening for the first time ive played for about 2 hours without any crash. I installed an old driver 353.06 and for now everything is going well. Hoping ive solved.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranillo*
> 
> This evening for the first time ive played for about 2 hours without any crash. I installed an old driver 353.06 and for now everything is going well. Hoping ive solved.


it does seem 353.xx drivers are more stable than newer drivers for some having issues.

glad its better.









have you ever used nvidia inspector?


----------



## ranillo

have you ever used nvidia inspector?

Perhaps yes, but dont remember. Why?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ranillo*
> 
> have you ever used nvidia inspector?
> 
> Perhaps yes, but dont remeber. Why?


you can export the game profile or all the profiles from a driver then import it back after updating the driver. IF (now this is a guess on my part) they changed something in the game profile that is causing an issue then importing the older working one will rewrite the newer.

again a total guess on my part, it's more likely that another change (non game profile) is what is causing your issue.

for what its worth, i make some changes in games, benchmarks and global profiles, importing the previous changes saves me the time of going to each one individually.


----------



## ranillo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it does seem 353.xx drivers are more stable than newer drivers for some having issues.
> 
> glad its better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have you ever used nvidia inspector?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you can export the game profile or all the profiles from a driver then import it back after updating the driver. IF (now this is a guess on my part) they changed something in the game profile that is causing an issue then importing the older working one will rewrite the newer.
> 
> again a total guess on my part, it's more likely that another change (non game profile) is what is causing your issue.
> 
> for what its worth, i make some changes in games, benchmarks and global profiles, importing the previous changes saves me the time of going to each one individually.


Thank you very much for your explanation. Ill give it a try.


----------



## bonkers2

Hi guys!
I've sold a Gigabyte 980ti reference design but I'd like to put back the stock rom before selling so the buyer would get their warranty when needed.
I have made and flashed my own ROM and lost the old backup months ago, I wasn't able to find my model on techpowerup. Is there anyone out there with the Gigabyte reference 980ti that could upload their ROM? Or that would know of a place to find this?
Thanks!


----------



## FuriouStyles

I asked this is in the lightning thread but I was wondering if anyone has mem or vrm temp sensors what do you typically get under load? ~60-100 fps vs 150-300 fps would be appreciated. I was getting low-to-mid 80s. Seemed a little high, might need thermal pads.


----------



## iARDAs

Farewell all.

Sold my 980ti to a persistent friend. Got an Asus 1070... Yeah what an upgrade lol


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Farewell all.
> 
> Sold my 980ti to a persistent friend. Got an Asus 1070... Yeah what an upgrade lol


Why didn't you make your friend get a 1070 or even a 1060?


----------



## iARDAs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why didn't you make your friend get a 1070 or even a 1060?


He always had an eye on it and I also gave him a good price.

Sold the 980ti to like 275 bucks and got the 1070 fpr 400 bucks.

Not really the same values but giving you a ratio.

Oh well. What are friends for lol


----------



## Desolutional

Ouch, $400 on Black Friday?


----------



## Belkov

Congrats for the new card, but gtx 980ti is still more powerful than gtx 1070. I wouldn't bother with such replacement.


----------



## mus1mus

I agree. I have had a short run with a 1070 and it's a bit slower than the 980TI. Max clock to max clock.

But on the bright side, the 1070 is a very easy card to run. You will need bios mods to keep the 980TI running hard and a bit more power to consume. The 1070 even without bios mods will keep up.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

1070 has 2 GB more VRAM and is a lot easier to overclock, not to mention it performs better in DX12 titles. If you already have a 980 Ti the 1070 doesn't worth it as these cards are almost identical in performance. But for those new to the market the 1070 is a no brainer.


----------



## Desolutional

Just don't get an EVGA 1070. Burning and toasty VRMs was not on those consumers list of things to wish for.


----------



## spddmn24

So I decided to send back my 980 ti since it's still in the return window and order a 1070. One of the games I play is iracing with tripple monitors and it looks like SMP provides some nice gains.
http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-smp-technology-tested/

How's the MSI 1070? Ordered the quick silver OC last night. Should only cost me ~$30 out of pocket selling the watchdogs game code.


----------



## ir88ed

I am a big fan of the SLI'ed 980ti's for 4K gaming, and IMO this is where SLI really shines. I have run into lots of users with very negative opinions of SLI, but I have had great luck in a long string of games.

These 980ti's are powerful, and yet fairly inexpensive. A pair of these cards, about $650 total, can pull a very stable 65+fps in Dishonored 2 with vsync enabled:




 (crappy video quality, but shows my frame rates and how I got them)
I hover in the 90fps range with vsync off.

While the $1600 Titan Pascal below has wildly varying frame rates from mid 40's to 70's:





The Titan is faster than a 980ti, but it is not faster than two of them (11.9K vs 12.6K records in 3DMark TimeSpy Benchmark Section).


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I agree. I have had a short run with a 1070 and it's a bit slower than the 980TI. Max clock to max clock.
> 
> But on the bright side, the 1070 is a very easy card to run. You will need bios mods to keep the 980TI running hard and a bit more power to consume. The 1070 even without bios mods will keep up.


Well, i use my g1 with the stock bios and do not use mods, except if you call manual fan a mod...








On stock it reaches almost 1400 MHz - on those it is faster than stock 1070 g1.

1070 is cooler and consumes less power, and 2gb vram more. But 980ti can be found a lot cheaper now, so i would choose it again.


----------



## mus1mus

Hmm.

Did someone say DX12? The 1070 is the weaker card in Compute so, DX12 out of the argument.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> 1070 has 2 GB more VRAM and is *a lot easier to overclock, not to mention it performs better in DX12 titles*. If you already have a 980 Ti the 1070 doesn't worth it as these cards are almost identical in performance. But for those new to the market the 1070 is a no brainer.


The bolded points aren't entirely true. Currently, no pascal BIOS can be bypassed to open up power limit to stabilize overclocks, especially on the more power hungry TX variant. 1070/1080 might stabilize with a water block due to much lower power draw. Pascal performance in DX12 is really incremental, probably more attributed to insane clock speeds rather than ingenuity of features.

A plus for 1070 you didn't mention is the lower power draw vs 980 ti. I was contemplating 980 TI SLI on my 660W platinum PSU, but it might too close with my OC'ed CPU and RAM so I dropped the pursuit. However, SLI 1070 would have been no issue for similar performance.

"But for those new to the market the 1070 is a no brainer."


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The bolded points aren't entirely true. Currently, no pascal BIOS can be bypassed to open up power limit to stabilize overclocks, especially on the more power hungry TX variant.


I meant that there is less variance when it comes to overclocks with Pascal GPUs as most of them tend to max out at around 2 - 2.05 GHz. As for your other points I agree.

The DX12 performance improvement might be modest but it is there, here is 1070 performance in Civilization VI, it is around 10% faster than 980 Ti in DX12 :-

http://gamegpu.com/rts-/-%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%B8/sid-meier-s-civilization-vi-test-gpu


----------



## DunePilot

I'd take a Gigabyte 980Ti or a Kingpin 980Ti over a 1070 any day... 1070 is worse ...1080 would be nice though.
Though if you are buying new I'd prob just go 1070 but I'd also be looking at used G1 980Ti if that was my budget. Nothing gained from 1070 vs 980Ti you actually will trade a slight bit of performance for better power usage and the new viewport and 3D sound features if VR and surround is your gig then the 1070 probably is well worth it over a 980Ti.


----------



## iARDAs

Haha lol to much war...

I honestly had no intention of selling my gpu but friend really wanted it.

I hope to try SLI and 1070 SLI is good for my psu. I would have to change the psu for 980ti sli.

I will also get into vr and in Turkey electricity is expansive so 1070 was tempting.

But who knows maybe I sell it for 1080ti


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> The bolded points aren't entirely true. Currently, no pascal BIOS can be bypassed to open up power limit to stabilize overclocks, especially on the more power hungry TX variant. 1070/1080 might stabilize with a water block due to much lower power draw. Pascal performance in DX12 is really incremental, probably more attributed to insane clock speeds rather than ingenuity of features.
> 
> A plus for 1070 you didn't mention is the lower power draw vs 980 ti. I was contemplating 980 TI SLI on my 660W platinum PSU, but it might too close with my OC'ed CPU and RAM so I dropped the pursuit. However, SLI 1070 would have been no issue for similar performance.
> 
> "But for those new to the market the 1070 is a no brainer."


It is easier to OC just in the sense that it runs cooler, requires no flashing and all. Those with small cases will benefit from a 1070's lower temps where they can enjoy overclocking even on air.
I am not saying 980TIs can't be overclocked and/or runs too hot. Just a bit wee hotter.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iARDAs*
> 
> Haha lol to much war...
> 
> I honestly had no intention of selling my gpu but friend really wanted it.
> 
> I hope to try SLI and 1070 SLI is good for my psu. I would have to change the psu for 980ti sli.
> 
> I will also get into vr and in Turkey electricity is expansive so 1070 was tempting.
> 
> But who knows maybe I sell it for 1080ti


All good man. Some people just can't accept arguments when pointed the other way.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I meant that there is less variance when it comes to overclocks with Pascal GPUs as most of them tend to max out at around 2 - 2.05 GHz. As for your other points I agree.
> 
> The DX12 performance improvement might be modest but it is there, here is 1070 performance in Civilization VI, it is around 10% faster than 980 Ti in DX12 :-
> 
> http://gamegpu.com/rts-/-%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%B8/sid-meier-s-civilization-vi-test-gpu


In 1070 Drivers I suppose?


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> I hope to try SLI and 1070 SLI is good for my psu.


I am a big fan of SLI. My rig currently beats the fastest 1070SLI time on Firestrike here in the benchmark forums, but there are not many 1070 sli entries so that may be skewed a bit.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16315545

I am curious to see how it works out for you and what kind of marks you are able to get.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeadlessKnight*
> 
> I meant that there is less variance when it comes to overclocks with Pascal GPUs as most of them tend to max out at around 2 - 2.05 GHz. As for your other points I agree.
> 
> The DX12 performance improvement might be modest but it is there, here is 1070 performance in Civilization VI, it is around 10% faster than 980 Ti in DX12 :-
> 
> http://gamegpu.com/rts-/-%D1%81%D1%82%D1%80%D0%B0%D1%82%D0%B5%D0%B3%D0%B8%D0%B8/sid-meier-s-civilization-vi-test-gpu


I'm not seeing the DX12 improvement between 980 ti and 1070. The difference in DX12 is almost identical to the DX11 difference in all three tested resolutions.


----------



## HeadlessKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> I'm not seeing the DX12 improvement between 980 ti and 1070. The difference in DX12 is almost identical to the DX11 difference in all three tested resolutions.


That's a good observation, there must be other thing making this noticable gap







.

IIRC the 1070 was a tad faster than 980 Ti during release in async compute heavy games like ashes of the singularity and hitman and the gap was higher than in dx11 games.


----------



## Desolutional

ASync, there's a word I haven't heard of in 6 months or so. DX12 was overhyped way too much, Vulkan is the better standard.


----------



## spddmn24

Heres my 1070 vs my 980 ti for comparison sake. My 980 ti stable oc was 10-15mhz lower than the benchmarks.

timespy
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/816458/spy/731018\

Firestrike
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/10788180/fs/10958551

Main reason I side graded is SMP for iracing and the ~75-100 less watts which would be nice in the summer.

http://wccftech.com/nvidia-pascal-smp-technology-tested/


----------



## looniam

REALLY?!

now that is pretty wicked about SMP. is there other titles supporting that?

if not, still very impressive.


----------



## spddmn24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> REALLY?!
> 
> now that is pretty wicked about SMP. is there other titles supporting that?
> 
> if not, still very impressive.


Not that I'm aware of, it's still in the early stages of development.. It's only for multiple displays and vr. Instead of rendering each screen separate it does some trickery to render it all in one pass and correct the geometry for the side monitors or the other screen in vr.


----------



## looniam

yeah i was aware of the geometry correction for surround from the 1080 release conference but didn't have an idea it would increase performance compared to maxwell (fwiw, SMP in the poly morph engine is the only difference in pascal arch).

thats defiantly an advantage there. i'll have 30 minutes to watch that vid later, thanks for that.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

I have a Gigabyte ti xtreme which will overclock to 1527mhz but I have to keep processor at stock for some reason. I7 6700k. My monitor is a 32in 4k but I run it at 2k and overclock to 102mhz. Getting ridiculously high fps in BF4 which I occasionally play and the only game I play. System is all custom water cooled as you'll see in the video. I think that I'm going to uninstall MSI afterburner and just install the Gigabyte OC guru and just set it to Gigabytes "gaming" profile which is a few ticks above stock. I really don't think I need the power, when gaming the xtreme still sets at 102fps where I set the limit to match my monitor. Is a 1070 really as fast as a ti? I bought my card and block in January of this year to the tune of about 800 bucks total for both. Kinda sux huh? Im disabled and it took me about 4 months to buy the parts and about 3 months to build it. I have a pretty severe disease and had to have my sons help with some things but I bent all the bends myself what do you guys think? The highest stable clocks I was able to achieve without adding voltage was 1507mhz on the ti and 4,9ghz on the cpu with temps in the upper 40s but system was no longer silent.... hehe. What do ya think? I have one short piece of flex tubing for a drain and it's already changing in just a few months so a complete tear down is in order and also going to ad the monsoon res, cable mod combs and some of the long runs I changing to glass with 90s back to PETG. Watercooling is the way to go.


----------



## HAL900

Nvidia lowers performance driver
















I discovered this some time ago. Today, you can reduce the performance of not only the image quality on GeForce.
At any time he wants can be done with Maxwell


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *19DELTASNAFU*
> 
> I have a Gigabyte ti xtreme which will overclock to 1527mhz but I have to keep processor at stock for some reason. I7 6700k. My monitor is a 32in 4k but I run it at 2k and overclock to 102mhz. Getting ridiculously high fps in BF4 which I occasionally play and the only game I play. System is all custom water cooled as you'll see in the video. I think that I'm going to uninstall MSI afterburner and just install the Gigabyte OC guru and just set it to Gigabytes "gaming" profile which is a few ticks above stock. I really don't think I need the power, when gaming the xtreme still sets at 102fps where I set the limit to match my monitor. Is a 1070 really as fast as a ti? I bought my card and block in January of this year to the tune of about 800 bucks total for both. Kinda sux huh? Im disabled and it took me about 4 months to buy the parts and about 3 months to build it. I have a pretty severe disease and had to have my sons help with some things but I bent all the bends myself what do you guys think? The highest stable clocks I was able to achieve without adding voltage was 1507mhz on the ti and 4,9ghz on the cpu with temps in the upper 40s but system was no longer silent.... hehe. What do ya think? I have one short piece of flex tubing for a drain and it's already changing in just a few months so a complete tear down is in order and also going to ad the monsoon res, cable mod combs and some of the long runs I changing to glass with 90s back to PETG. Watercooling is the way to go.


It is simply beautiful.


----------



## KenjiS

Gotta say I'm still loving the 980 Ti even after all this time..

Theres a big difference it feels between a lower-midrange card (like something in the 7 series) and something like this.. Even when you stress the card the 980Ti still just feels smoother and more consistent than a lower end card..


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Gotta say I'm still loving the 980 Ti even after all this time..
> 
> Theres a big difference it feels between a lower-midrange card (like something in the 7 series) and something like this.. Even when you stress the card the 980Ti still just feels smoother and more consistent than a lower end card..


Yep, see myself skipping the next couple generations. No need to upgrade at all. Probably wait until 4k 120 fps.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Congrats for the new card, but gtx 980ti is still more powerful than gtx 1070. I wouldn't bother with such replacement.


not true at all.
GTX1070 is 5% faster than a GTX980 Ti on average.

Said that a GTX1070 can't be considered an upgrade over a GTX980Ti but certainly it isn't slower.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> not true at all.
> GTX1070 is 5% faster than a GTX980 Ti on average.
> 
> Said that a GTX1070 can't be considered an upgrade over a GTX980Ti but certainly it isn't slower.


Overclocked, a 980 Ti beats the 1070 by about 7%.

And what is this wonderful website called again?


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> not true at all.
> GTX1070 is 5% faster than a GTX980 Ti on average.
> 
> Said that a GTX1070 can't be considered an upgrade over a GTX980Ti but certainly it isn't slower.


May be1070 is faster than reference 980ti, but it is not faster than after market one... Here it is a fight between gigabyte g1 980ti vs 1070:


----------



## Desolutional

So basically about 10% faster when both are overclocked. 980 Ti is a beast, and in the UK, my investment hasn't depreciated too badly, so I'm happy.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> May be1070 is faster than reference 980ti, but it is not faster than after market one... Here it is a fight between gigabyte g1 980ti vs 1070:


flashy into =








metal music =








portugese language =











Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Belkov

Ok, english language - checked:






Performance wise 980ti wins.

Regards.


----------



## looniam

if you can't trust a man with a teddy bear, who can you trust?









(+rep)


----------



## Ithanul

Kind of reminds me when a guy at a Best Buy told me a 1070 beats my 980Ti. I just had to shake my head.

I'm going to cruise with these cards till the next card that can bring a huge boost in [email protected]/BOINC.


----------



## Corsa911

What's up guys, I've got a quick question.

I have an 980ti amp extreme w/ g10 mod.

I'm able to achieve 1548 stable @ 65c Max.

With that amount of thermal headroom do you think a custom bios would allow me to push further on this card?

I'd be willing to do the research as I've yet to attemp a bios mod, but would like some feedback as I'm under the assumption this card is v-locked.

Greatly appreciate any feedback.


----------



## looniam

^ tough call. what voltage can you run now/how high does it go?


----------



## Corsa911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^ tough call. what voltage can you run now/how high does it go?


1.243v at 75% power

100% GPU load using Heaven

Voltage reading taken via nvidia inspector

Again, thanks for any help, I've been in the hobby for years but have always been a "all sliders to the right" overclocker.

My asic on this card is at 92% and I'd love to know how far I can push it, if possible.


----------



## looniam

ok, thats an excellent asic so you won't be needed much more voltage to get the most out of it.

what AIO are you using? (get back to that in a minute)

i mean yeah, you can mod the bios (you telling me it goes to 1.243 is saying it's NOT voltage locked that would be 1.212 max). but voltage only gets you so far, but not harm in trying to push it *as long as the vrms are getting cooled off.*

since you temps are below ~72c; where there can be some voltage throttling; all you need to go is increase the max to say 1.26ish. that ought to allow you to increase it in inspector. when you get higher temps because of more voltage and see a ~13mhz drop in clocks we can discuss how to mod the bios to rid that.

_but temps matter more w/maxwell!_

my card is 66% asic, so knew i would need some voltage. modded for 1.28 (reads 1.27 is software (driver report limit). the max i could get on air ~72c was 1430ish. i went full loop w/uni block and fan on vrms and saw 1485ish @50c and now in winter after coming home from work with my furnace off, i can get 1501 ~35c with all the same vcore.

so increase vcore some to maybe ~1.25/1.26ish and see how much temp rise you get. but being already ~60c you might find yourself fighting a losing battle w/heat. i am guessing your AIO has a 120mm rad. also try increasing the fan speed and get another fan for push/pull. maybe consider an AIO w/bigger rad . . .

follow?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Corsa911*
> 
> 1.243v at 75% power
> 
> 100% GPU load using Heaven
> 
> Voltage reading taken via nvidia inspector
> 
> Again, thanks for any help, I've been in the hobby for years but have always been a "all sliders to the right" overclocker.
> 
> My asic on this card is at 92% and I'd love to know how far I can push it, if possible.


It is more up to temps than bios. Bios might get you some extra voltage, but maxwell doesn't really respond well to extra voltage. Temps are the key. Only time my Classy can hit 1600Mhz is when the core is below 35c... and that takes a custom loop and some chilly ambient air.


----------



## KenjiS

Geesh, and i only get 1454 or so stable lol

But yeah, a 1070 is equal to a 980 Ti in my book, 5 or 10 percent isnt worth the hassle of an upgrade...


----------



## hertz9753

I almost pooped my pants with the GTX 1070 is 5% better post and for @Corsa911 leave that card alone or sell it now.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> May be1070 is faster than reference 980ti, but it is not faster than after market one... Here it is a fight between gigabyte g1 980ti vs 1070:


Performance difference is so small that it is not really something to care.
My brother have a gtx1070 amp from zotac, it boost at 1950mhz by default and is 5% faster than my EVGA GTX980Ti at 1450MHz.
Without OC 1070 is generally 5% faster, with an average oc 1070 still have a 5% advantage.
This without considering games that may use more than 6GB of vram


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Performance difference is so small that it is not really something to care.
> My brother have a gtx1070 amp from zotac, it boost at 1950mhz by default and is 5% faster than my EVGA GTX980Ti at 1450MHz.
> Without OC 1070 is generally 5% faster, with an average oc 1070 still have a 5% advantage.
> This without considering games that may use more than 6GB of vram


Not in games.Maybe in some benchmarks like heaven or valley, but in games 980TI after oc is faster.


----------



## Belkov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Performance difference is so small that it is not really something to care.
> My brother have a gtx1070 amp from zotac, it boost at 1950mhz by default and is 5% faster than my EVGA GTX980Ti at 1450MHz.
> Without OC 1070 is generally 5% faster, with an average oc 1070 still have a 5% advantage.
> This without considering games that may use more than 6GB of vram


I am agreed with you - the difference is marginal, still, 980ti non-reference is faster even on stock. Most of the reviews compare 1070 vs reference 980TIs'. Here it is a Kitguru review comparing 1070 vs gigabyte gtx 980 ti extreme.

I do not defend 980ti because i own one - if i need to choose now i probably would take a 1070. But i do not think i will get a new card soon...


----------



## GreedyMuffin

My 1500nhz 980Ti @Stock voltage needs a new cooler.

It's installed in my folding rig (4670K setup).

Do you guys have any special recommendations for a cooler?

The board is a reference board.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> My 1500nhz 980Ti @Stock voltage needs a new cooler.
> 
> It's installed in my folding rig (4670K setup).
> 
> Do you guys have any special recommendations for a cooler?
> 
> The board is a reference board.


What kind of cooler? I use a Kraken G10 with a Corsair H55 AIO.


----------



## Corsa911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, thats an excellent asic so you won't be needed much more voltage to get the most out of it.
> 
> what AIO are you using? (get back to that in a minute)


First of all, thank you for your detailed reply.

This brings to light, in what little research I have done, that I've been overlooking what I'll call thermal redundancy.

So even if I can push a higher stable core, thermal throttle will ultimately negate any gains, assuming this is where a bios mod comes into play.

I'm realizing this all may become a mute point as I have this in a dead silent custom sealed 400Q and I do not want to compromise the intent of this build by adding more fans etc.

Hell I even recently uninstalled my 2nd 980ti in the pursuit of silence.

I will try the higher voltages you've recommended and report back.

Thanks again


----------



## wizardbro

I can do 1450mhz stable at 1192mV @ 49c, past that I get minor artifacts (red dots) occasionally.
Maxing voltage in msi afterburner takes voltage to 1236mV and I can go up to 1465mhz @ 51c, past that I get minor artifacts occasionally.
ASIC was in the low 60s or high 50s last time I checked.
It's reference card under ek block.
Modded the bios to raise the power limit to 120% as well. Have I found my card's oc limit? All that voltage added such a minor clock boost.


----------



## Spectre-

quick question has anyone been having troubles with there overclocks on the latest drivers

my G1 is usually clocked at 1480 but lately it hasnt boosted above 1354, i didnt notice till i actually played on my pc before i was just streaming to my steam link

Temps shouldnt be an issue as its got a full cover EK block

already tried doing max perf. mode in nvidia control panel
open to all suggestions


----------



## Unnatural

Hello everyone! May I ask for an advice?
Next month I'll be probably able to put together the custom watercooled gaming rig I started collecting over a year ago. My original plan was a 2x 980ti SLI, so I have 2 Asus reference cards (link) with EK waterblocks.
(My CPU is i7-6700k and my monitor is an ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q 2560x1440 @144hz).
Now I'm trying to figure out if I should go with that, or if it's worth to switch to any single card solution. My main concern, along with SLI-related problems, is power draw and efficiency, expecially since I'd like to get an UPS and I'm afraid the SLI would push the W requirement a bit too high


----------



## Dagamus NM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unnatural*
> 
> Hello everyone! May I ask for an advice?
> Next month I'll be probably able to put together the custom watercooled gaming rig I started collecting over a year ago. My original plan was a 2x 980ti SLI, so I have 2 Asus reference cards (link) with EK waterblocks.
> (My CPU is i7-6700k and my monitor is an ASUS ROG Swift PG278Q 2560x1440 @144hz).
> Now I'm trying to figure out if I should go with that, or if it's worth to switch to any single card solution. My main concern, along with SLI-related problems, is power draw and efficiency, expecially since I'd like to get an UPS and I'm afraid the SLI would push the W requirement a bit too high


Just get a 1KW UPS.

What would you consider getting otherwise? A single Titan X Pascal? Two of them in SLI do most things 60Hz at 4K for me, so 1440p144 should not be too hard to do with decent clock speeds.


----------



## looniam

^ yeah pretty much a TitanX Pascal. a 1080 would be ok but a number of games maxed out would be sub 100FPS. or hold see what the 1080TI brings when that drops after the first of the year.

i'd suggest look at a single card solution if you get rid of the 980tis. no sense keeping the "SLI problem(s)."


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 19th - 21st 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

December Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## shine3012

after update Nvidia driver 376.33 (14/12/16). My 980ti can't stable at core + 100.
Before that, it's stable.
So new driver neft older card ???


----------



## looniam

no it isn't nerfed, been like that for years. that is why i have told people NOT to use their highest OCs to set clock speed when modding their bios; the drivers will affect them.

the consensus is the driver increases/decreases the load through the optimizations; a more optimized driver leads more load (working more) which will cause instability faster when OCing.


----------



## gpvecchi

Do you know if 1,218V is safe with a hybrid cooler? Thanks


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Do you know if 1,218V is safe with a hybrid cooler? Thanks


that would be no problem. i am assuming the evga or corsair hybrid kit(?)

even on air i never had an issue increasing the voltage to 1.225 or 1.237 as long as i had the fans running ~80%+ to keep the vrm temps down (which didn't seem to be an issue regardless).


----------



## stealth83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Do you know if 1,218V is safe with a hybrid cooler? Thanks


Been running mine at 1.255 with hybrid kit for about a year now without a problem.


----------



## gpvecchi

Thanks, in effect it's an EVGA Hybrid card. VRM fan is annoying, anyway...


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gpvecchi*
> 
> Thanks, in effect it's an EVGA Hybrid card. VRM fan is annoying, anyway...


It's annoying but needed as passive air flow over the VRAM and VRMs isn't enough to keep them cool under sustained loads, the backplate only helps so much. Also I feel the auto fan setting is too low for my taste, so I ramp it up to 70%. You can attempt to salvage a degradated core from voltage, but you can't salvage blown VRMs. It's just the same fan as the reference, but you only have to cool the VRMs and VRAM, so there's far less work needing to be done by the VRM fan, even 50% max is fine I guess.









The Titan X (Maxwell) and its VRM and VRAM was notorious for this, users having to go so far to attach those little $1 heatsinks to each chip. A full waterblock costs EVGA more, but in the long run I think karma struck them back with their flamethrower 1070s, serves them right for skimping on what Gigabyte easily accomplished with their Xtreme Gaming WaterForce which has a full waterblock instead of just on the core.


----------



## xisintheend

Hey guys, new owner of a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB FTW edition.

I am not too heavy of a gamer besides the occasional CSGO and some BF1.

I paired the card with a i7-6700k, 16gb ram, and a 512 m2 ssd. Loving the setup but wondering what the best resolution this thing will put out on max? I am looking to eventually maybe upgrade from my 1080p monitor to a 1440 g sync setup 27" or greater. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xisintheend*
> 
> Hey guys, new owner of a EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti 6GB FTW edition.
> 
> I am not too heavy of a gamer besides the occasional CSGO and some BF1.
> 
> I paired the card with a i7-6700k, 16gb ram, and a 512 m2 ssd. Loving the setup but wondering what the best resolution this thing will put out on max? I am looking to eventually maybe upgrade from my 1080p monitor to a 1440 g sync setup 27" or greater. Any help would be appreciated!


Totally depends on the game and your framerate goals. I can run most games a few years old and even some new ones at max settings in 4k. Just look up the benchmarks in the reviews, it will give a good idea what to expect.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> Totally depends on the game and your framerate goals. I can run most games a few years old and even some new ones at max settings in 4k. Just look up the benchmarks in the reviews, it will give a good idea what to expect.


With a decent overclock to 1450MHz+, 4K60 is doable on most well optimised games without AA and a few settings tweaks (like turning off DoF, and reducing shadows a little bit).


----------



## ir88ed

4K gaming/ultra settings works really well with 2x 980ti's. I can typically hold over 60 fps with vsync on in AAA games on ultra settings. I get benchmark scores in the same ballpark as overclocked titan pascal X's. Nice thing is that you can pick up a second 980ti for around $300, so long as your power supply can handle two cards. SLI 980ti's are the most cost-effective way to do 4K gaming, IMO.


----------



## paskowitz

I've been playing Hitman at 2K DSR with max settings with great results on my OC'd 980 Ti. 60fps >90% of the time with lows only going to the low 50's. For 1080p I have found 2K to be a really good sweet spot for visuals and 60fps for 1+ year old games. Games prone to aliasing, even with 4x AA, like Assetto Corsa, also benefit greatly.

All this has made me question whether I should try to pick up a second 980 Ti Classy and bite the bullet and get an Acer X34. If Volta and HDR monitors are a year+ away then it may make sense.


----------



## ir88ed

Is that 60fps with vsync on? What kinds of fps do you get when you turn it off and let it fly?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Is that 60fps with vsync on? What kinds of fps do you get when you turn it off and let it fly?


That is with vsync on for Hitman. IDK w/o vsync. In Assetto Corsa (AC) I get between 60-110fps in a race with a full grid (32 cars) with an average around 90fps. AC is actually a terrific stress test because with mods you can really hammer your system. At 4K I can easily get up to >5.5GB of vram and with 50 unique cars on track I can get all 4 cores (4790K) above 75%.

EDIT: Just ran the Hitman benchmark and got an average of ~80fps.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> That is with vsync on for Hitman. IDK w/o vsync. In Assetto Corsa (AC) I get between 60-110fps in a race with a full grid (32 cars) with an average around 90fps. AC is actually a terrific stress test because with mods you can really hammer your system. At 4K I can easily get up to >5.5GB of vram and with 50 unique cars on track I can get all 4 cores (4790K) above 75%.
> 
> EDIT: Just ran the Hitman benchmark and got an average of ~80fps.


Nice to know that your card has no problem with 60fps! Have you had any luck overclocking your monitor? I can get my cheap samsung 4K to do 67fps by setting a custom refresh rate in the Nvidia control panel. That way, when vsync caps the fps @ 67, the dips only drop down into the low 60's.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Nice to know that your card has no problem with 60fps! Have you had any luck overclocking your monitor? I can get my cheap samsung 4K to do 67fps by setting a custom refresh rate in the Nvidia control panel. That way, when vsync caps the fps @ 67, the dips only drop down into the low 60's.


This may be heresy, but I am currently a comfy couch PC gamer (HDTV and controller). My display is my trusty old Pioneer Kuro 1080p plasma TV. The main reason for this is because I primarily play sim racing games (with a FFB wheel and cockpit). In lieu of a triple screen setup (too expensive w/gysnc), a big HDTV is the best option for immersion in this genre. A higher refresh rate would be nice, but not at the cost of 50% screen real estate.

Given how good the 980 Ti is at 1080p, I am likely going to keep it until there is a big upgrade in monitors (21:9/HDR/144hz/>30''/Gsync/etc) happens. My quandary is just how long is it going to take for those monitors to come out. Hopefully we get some info at CES... but as has been the case, we get info... and then silence.

EDIT: Clocks for the Hitman bench were [email protected] and 1x980 Ti [email protected]/8100.


----------



## ir88ed

Nice clocks! I have been kicking my 5930K trying to get it to run benchmarks at 5ghz.. No luck yet and have tried up to 1.53v. Need moar voltz!
I played a lot of Gran turismo back in the day with a similar setup at a friend's house where he used an HD projector and stereo. Looked pretty fantastic and doubled as a home theater. Man, I loved that little Lotus Elise.


----------



## 19DELTASNAFU

My Gigabyte Extreme nips at the heels of any 1080. I got lucky and got an awesome overclocker while keeping voltage reasonable aka stable. Don't see ANY reason to upgrade anytime soon. Monitor technology will have to greatly improve before I'd even think about an upgrade and I have bad vision so I don't think I'd even upgrade then. I also hate being the early adopter because you usually get screwed by the release of the AMD high end and them Nvidia releases a new high end card and drops the prices of say the 1080. If and when I do upgrade I'll be a late adopter so when the 1180ti comes out I'll be able to buy a 1080 for $300. I hate buying the high end card just to have the price cut in half with the release of another top end card. That sux. Late adopter RULES. hehe

http://s117.photobucket.com/user/looker12/media/IMG_0664_zps1wlr0kqz.jpg.html


----------



## sblantipodi

is there some news on the step up programs?
how much do you think that we can earn from out GTX980 Ti when the GTX1080 Ti will be released?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Nice clocks! I have been kicking my 5930K trying to get it to run benchmarks at 5ghz.. No luck yet and have tried up to 1.53v. Need moar voltz!
> I played a lot of Gran turismo back in the day with a similar setup at a friend's house where he used an HD projector and stereo. Looked pretty fantastic and doubled as a home theater. Man, I loved that little Lotus Elise.


It is a LOT harder (and requires more silicon luck) to get an HEDT i7 to 5.0Ghz. Really depends on your voltage wall. I leave my 4790K at 4.8/1.32, because anything beyond that requires lots more voltage.

I got lucky on both my pieces of silicon. My 980 Ti (72% ASIC) couldn't hit 1500Mhz consistently on air but luckily some water did the trick. I should note, my max stable clock varies by game. 1525/8000 is 100% safe but anything beyond that is case by case. To think that is a ~50% increase over the base clock of the reference 980 Ti.

Gran Turismo was pretty much the game that dominated my teenage years. I loved the Lotus Elise. Soooo good in the corners.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> It is a LOT harder (and requires more silicon luck) to get an HEDT i7 to 5.0Ghz. Really depends on your voltage wall. I leave my 4790K at 4.8/1.32, because anything beyond that requires lots more voltage.
> 
> I got lucky on both my pieces of silicon. My 980 Ti (72% ASIC) couldn't hit 1500Mhz consistently on air but luckily some water did the trick. I should note, my max stable clock varies by game. 1525/8000 is 100% safe but anything beyond that is case by case. To think that is a ~50% increase over the base clock of the reference 980 Ti.
> 
> Gran Turismo was pretty much the game that dominated my teenage years. I loved the Lotus Elise. Soooo good in the corners.


My cards are both ASIC 74%, and I have modded the bios to allow volts up to 1.28 and temps stay really pretty low under water. I can bench as high as 1560/8000, but generally I game at 1500 for stability. I hit the vsync cap well before that, so more won't help on the games I am playing (DH2 and DOOM right now).


----------



## Jasonbla20

What kind of frame rates are you guys getting on bf1? I have SLI 980 TI classys running at 1485/7000 and I'm getting 70 fps at 2K resolution with everything set to ultra. My number seems really low - I can pull 90-110 fps with one card on Doom at Ultra settings. I've verified that the second card is being utilized at 100%. Are Any of you seeing low frame rates on bf1?


----------



## broken pixel

What driver are you using? I can get over 140fps on ultra settings @ 1440p 2x 980ti's. I use vsync though to stay at 100fps @ 100Hz using the latest nvidia hotfix driver.


----------



## mouacyk

85fps is probably the lower end of what I get from my sig rig on a single 980 ti at 1480/7900 and 4.9GHz CPU


----------



## Jasonbla20

I'm using the latest Nvidia driver - 376.33


----------



## WhiteKnite

I'm getting over 60fps at 4k with no dips at all with all settings maxed except only using FXAA. Was really impressed how well that game is optimized.

edit* after playing a bit more I do get some dips into the 50's and even dropped into the 40's in one part. But it remains smooth, not micro-stuttery 40's like Deus Ex MD


----------



## Jasonbla20

hmm...definitely looks like I have a problem then. Better start digging!


----------



## WhiteKnite

Yeah, that game is supposed to have good SLI scaling too. My numbers are with a single card @1500mhz BTW. Santa should be bringing my second one, last I checked the tracking said it was in Anchorage AK hehe.


----------



## hertz9753

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4288

I don't game much but a new Hot Fix driver is out. I'm a folding guy.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there some news on the step up programs?
> how much do you think that we can earn from out GTX980 Ti when the GTX1080 Ti will be released?


No news yet, all we know is that 980 Ti owners are prioritised for pre-orders on the *predictably expensive for what performance it offers* 1080 Ti.

Second hand sale of a 980 Ti, probably close or a little under a 1070. I'm going to stick with my 980 Ti anyway, the 1080 Ti will probably cost in the region of £700 judging from nVidia's pricing trend for Pascal. I refuse to pay more than £500 for a flagship GPU.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> No news yet, all we know is that 980 Ti owners are prioritised for pre-orders on the *predictably expensive for what performance it offers* 1080 Ti.
> 
> Second hand sale of a 980 Ti, probably close or a little under a 1070. I'm going to stick with my 980 Ti anyway, the 1080 Ti will probably cost in the region of £700 judging from nVidia's pricing trend for Pascal. I refuse to pay more than £500 for a flagship GPU.


I am hoping to hold out until the next architecture. Hopefully AMD brings it with Vega and Zen so we can get back to a consumer driven market like back in the day.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> I am hoping to hold out until the next architecture. Hopefully AMD brings it with Vega and Zen so we can get back to a consumer driven market like back in the day.


last round when amd had something competitive they priced it 50 dollars less or the same. Doubt it.


----------



## WhiteKnite

I'm definitely not getting my hopes up, but it is worth waiting for me. If for nothing else to let the TOTL GPUs catch up with 4k. The 1080ti would have to be significantly faster than the new Titan (which won't happen) or priced similar to the current 1080 (also won't happen) to convince me to get rid of my 980ti SLI setup already. AMD has had some magic bullets in the past that really disrupted the market so I wouldn't put it past them. I have gotten used to the far better driver support of Nvidia now though, so not sure if I could ever go back to team red...


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> I'm definitely not getting my hopes up, but it is worth waiting for me. If for nothing else to let the TOTL GPUs catch up with 4k. The 1080ti would have to be significantly faster than the new Titan (which won't happen) or priced similar to the current 1080 (also won't happen) to convince me to get rid of my 980ti SLI setup already. AMD has had some magic bullets in the past that really disrupted the market so I wouldn't put it past them. I have gotten used to the far better driver support of Nvidia now though, so not sure if I could ever go back to team red...


I am using a 1080 ftw right now. I was a 980ti sli user before. With the just crap shoot sli support right now. It be a no brainer to go from 980ti sli to a single 1080ti. I changed cases in May 2016 during that time I decided I wasn't going to scale down my case and instead went bigger with an enthoo primo since I watercool and always have sli or tri sli. Regret is heavy lol.


----------



## FuriouStyles

So I'm having an issue with afterburner. I have a lightning and if I don't start the program I get very minimal/no coil whine. Start it up and with all settings at stock (v4.3.0); I get lots of coil whine that usually starts when monitors go to screensaver/sleep. Only way to get it to stop is to change voltage to a fixed value. Drivers don't seem to affect it. And it is not a PSU issue as I bought a new one thinking that was the problem. Anyone else deal with something like this before?


----------



## Enterprise24

Is it worth flashing to 1.281V BIOS ?
I am using 980 Ti reference card with universal waterblock but keep memory/VRM plate and stock fan.
Temp don't break 55C after long period of gaming in NZXT H440.
Currently sitting at 1516Mhz/1941Mhz 1.23V with 350W TDP BIOS. I hear that Maxwell do not scale with voltage on air / water. So extra voltage will help pushing further or not ?
Anyone that using 1.281V BIOS please share your experience.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Is it worth flashing to 1.281V BIOS ?
> I am using 980 Ti reference card with universal waterblock but keep memory/VRM plate and stock fan.
> Temp don't break 55C after long period of gaming in NZXT H440.
> Currently sitting at 1516Mhz/1941Mhz 1.23V with 350W TDP BIOS. I hear that Maxwell do not scale with voltage on air / water. So extra voltage will help pushing further or not ?
> Anyone that using 1.281V BIOS please share your experience.


I run the 1.28v bios, and it will probably get you several more steps in gpu frequency. My 74% asic cards can game flawlessly at 1500mhz, and run benchmarks at 1580Mhz gpu/2000Mhz mem. Flashing the bios is not hard so give it a shot, just make sure to save a copy of the original bios. Keep an eye on heat and keep checking the bits of the card that are not cooled to make sure they are not getting too hot.


----------



## davidcapi

I choosed not to up the voltage after long testing. It didnt provide any worthwhile overclocking results above 1500mhz but made my cards run much hotter. 10c or more. I'm on EK watercooling parts and I much prefer 45-50c at 1480mhz 1.22v (65% asic cards) than 65c at 1520mhz 1.27v. The difference is negligible performance wise. But if you want those extra 50 on heaven score or extra 200 on firestrike for personal bragging rights then go ahead.

I've been on savings mode for a few months now and I'm just waiting for those 1080ti cards to drop by so I can replace my 2 980ti. Sli is not a smart move at all but more like a way of life.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcapi*
> 
> I choosed not to up the voltage after long testing. It didnt provide any worthwhile overclocking results above 1500mhz but made my cards run much hotter. 10c or more. I'm on EK watercooling parts and I much prefer 45-50c at 1480mhz 1.22v (65% asic cards) than 65c at 1520mhz 1.27v. The difference is negligible performance wise. But if you want those extra 50 on heaven score or extra 200 on firestrike for personal bragging rights then go ahead.
> 
> I've been on savings mode for a few months now and I'm just waiting for those 1080ti cards to drop by so I can replace my 2 980ti. Sli is not a smart move at all but more like a way of life.


This is a good point. The only reason to do the bios upgrade is to score higher on the benchmarks. You are already over 1500mhz, and you may buy yourself and additional quasi-stable 10%, which you won't use for gaming as it will probably crash every so often at those speeds.

And davidcapi, you and I both! I cant wait for the 1080ti's. And for 4K, SLI makes a lot of sense to me, especially if 4K monitors ever get above 60hz.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> I run the 1.28v bios, and it will probably get you several more steps in gpu frequency. My 74% asic cards can game flawlessly at 1500mhz, and run benchmarks at 1580Mhz gpu/2000Mhz mem. Flashing the bios is not hard so give it a shot, just make sure to save a copy of the original bios. Keep an eye on heat and keep checking the bits of the card that are not cooled to make sure they are not getting too hot.


My card have ASIC 78.4%. I just try 1.281V and it is not worth it at all. It give me 22Mhz more than 1.23V (1538Mhz for gaming). In Firestrike 1555Mhz sometime crash sometime pass.







Plus power consumption going skyrocket from under 275W to aroud 350W in gaming.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcapi*
> 
> I choosed not to up the voltage after long testing. It didnt provide any worthwhile overclocking results above 1500mhz but made my cards run much hotter. 10c or more. I'm on EK watercooling parts and I much prefer 45-50c at 1480mhz 1.22v (65% asic cards) than 65c at 1520mhz 1.27v. The difference is negligible performance wise. But if you want those extra 50 on heaven score or extra 200 on firestrike for personal bragging rights then go ahead.
> 
> I've been on savings mode for a few months now and I'm just waiting for those 1080ti cards to drop by so I can replace my 2 980ti. Sli is not a smart move at all but more like a way of life.


Also my card get 5C hotter with 1.281V. So make my i5-6500 @ 4.9Ghz crash since it share the same loop.


----------



## ir88ed

Well, now you know! Better cooling would probably help, but you wouldn't end up much more than 1580 (where I am at) for benchmarks, and would stay at 1500 or so for games just for the sake of stability.


----------



## xnavigator

Hello guys, I have a question regarding the maxwell bios (not a gtx 980 ti specific question but still related considering other screen I've watched)

Basically i was going to lower my minimm fan speed to 15%, while I noticed that the maxwell bios tweaker reports strange numbers..

In pratica the PER01 and RPM01 (minimum speed) reports:

Minimum perc. 20%, with 1000RPM

But the fan curve (PER11, RPM11) reports a PER11 at 30% with a RPM11 at 1000RPM, so how is that possibile that in one section the 20% is equal to 1000RPM and the other section with 30% is still equal to 1000 RPM?

Please check the image:



Note that even the maximum speed and the PER13 (the third point of the curve isn't congruent)
Should I fix this error?

And also, should I consider 3280RPM as 100% the fan or just 77% as PER13 reports?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ir88ed*
> 
> Well, now you know! Better cooling would probably help, but you wouldn't end up much more than 1580 (where I am at) for benchmarks, and would stay at 1500 or so for games just for the sake of stability.


speaking of cooling:



hows that still working out.


----------



## ir88ed

LOL! I really wanted to get a high timespy score and pulled out all the stops with that out-the-window-in-December solution. Actually worked really well.

I did an intel CPUburn test at my baseline temps, with just the rad out the window but no rad fan or case fans. Nothing other than the pump. Then I fired up that Papst 115v fan, and the temps dropped through the floor. Then reran CPUburn test. See the graph.


Honestly, and this is relevant here, the best part was shutting off all the case fans and the almost absolute silence. Last night I tore my whole system apart, ditched the external out-the-window-rad and put in four Noctua fans. I will have to rethink my overclocks a bit now, but the silence is deafening.


----------



## looniam

getting 26th (5th for 980ti) isn't shabby with all those "professionals" there










until i hit my vacation time (seasonal layoff) i would turn off the heat in the house going to work. come back home and leave my coat on while trying to get a few chilly benches in. hitting ~1500 on the junk card i have (~1450 on air ~1480ish wet) was fun.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/886148/spy/853413#

didn't update to the slightly better result the next day. working on getting my 1866 ram stable @2133 with 4.9Ghz on the cpu. does just fine at 4.6 though . . .


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcapi*
> 
> I choosed not to up the voltage after long testing. It didnt provide any worthwhile overclocking results above 1500mhz but made my cards run much hotter. 10c or more. I'm on EK watercooling parts and I much prefer 45-50c at 1480mhz 1.22v (65% asic cards) than 65c at 1520mhz 1.27v. The difference is negligible performance wise. But if you want those extra 50 on heaven score or extra 200 on firestrike for personal bragging rights then go ahead.
> 
> I've been on savings mode for a few months now and I'm just waiting for those 1080ti cards to drop by so I can replace my 2 980ti. Sli is not a smart move at all but more like a way of life.


Yep I agree ... your advise is right on ... +R









You guys might find *THIS ARTICLE* interesting ... it's some bench tests of the Quadro P6000 "Big Pascal" (P102) and is likely a pretty reliable predictor of the 1080Ti when it drops possibly being the 1st legit 4K single card solution









EDIT: @ir88ed ... missed your post "Wintertime Benching" (LoL) but have to give a cookie for the effort/results ... +R


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yep I agree ... your advise is right on ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might find *THIS ARTICAL* interesting ... it's some bench tests of the Quadro P6000 "Big Pascal" and is likely a pretty reliable predictor of the 1080Ti when it drops possibly being the 1st legit 4K single card solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @ir88ed ... missed your post "Wintertime Benching" (LoL) but have to give a cookie for the effort/results ... +R


Unlikely a 1080Ti would be faster than a Titan X Pascal.


----------



## bmgjet

Finally got my kill-a-watt back from my mate since having my 2nd 980ti OC.
Fired up BF1, 850W from the wall.
Fired up 3Dmark 11 and linpack in loop 1013W from the wall.

PSU is 1KW Gold rating so thats about 890W at full load.

CPU, 5820K @ 4.4ghz with 1.3V
2X 980ti @ 1.48ghz with 1.25V
16gb ddr4 @ 1.3v
5X SSD
Water cooling with 8X fan a 1X pump.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Finally got my kill-a-watt back from my mate since having my 2nd 980ti OC.
> Fired up BF1, 850W from the wall.
> Fired up 3Dmark 11 and linpack in loop 1013W from the wall.
> 
> PSU is 1KW Gold rating so thats about 890W at full load.
> 
> CPU, 5820K @ 4.4ghz with 1.3V
> 2X 980ti @ 1.48ghz with 1.25V
> 16gb ddr4 @ 1.3v
> 5X SSD
> Water cooling with 8X fan a 1X pump.


6700K @4700
1080 @2139 1.05V
16gb ddr4 1.350V
D5 pump 80%
8x fans

PSU: AX1500I

Max peak from wall is 410 watt or so. BF1.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> getting 26th (5th for 980ti) isn't shabby with all those "professionals" there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until i hit my vacation time (seasonal layoff) i would turn off the heat in the house going to work. come back home and leave my coat on while trying to get a few chilly benches in. hitting ~1500 on the junk card i have (~1450 on air ~1480ish wet) was fun.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/886148/spy/853413#
> 
> didn't update to the slightly better result the next day. working on getting my 1866 ram stable @2133 with 4.9Ghz on the cpu. does just fine at 4.6 though . . .


6205 on a single card is pretty fabulous, IMO.
To really get the water to chill down, restart and stay in the bios until the temps bottom out. Then load windows and run a fast bench.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yep I agree ... your advise is right on ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might find *THIS ARTICAL* interesting ... it's some bench tests of the Quadro P6000 "Big Pascal" and is likely a pretty reliable predictor of the 1080Ti when it drops possibly being the 1st legit 4K single card solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @ir88ed ... missed your post "Wintertime Benching" (LoL) but have to give a cookie for the effort/results ... +R


Yeah, that post was in cooling experiments. I also made a cold air snorkel from drain tubing, but my wife got pissed when the room got really cold. Thanks!


----------



## Jasonbla20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Finally got my kill-a-watt back from my mate since having my 2nd 980ti OC.
> Fired up BF1, 850W from the wall.
> Fired up 3Dmark 11 and linpack in loop 1013W from the wall.
> 
> PSU is 1KW Gold rating so thats about 890W at full load.
> 
> CPU, 5820K @ 4.4ghz with 1.3V
> 2X 980ti @ 1.48ghz with 1.25V
> 16gb ddr4 @ 1.3v
> 5X SSD
> Water cooling with 8X fan a 1X pump.


Interesting, and in line with what I'm seeing as well. I have 5930k @ 4.2 w/ 1.25V, 2x 980Ti @ 1.48Ghz w/ stock volts, 3 rads, 8 fans, and 1 d5 pump all running on 1kW platinum EVGA psu. If I run with my OC's on my cards, my computer will shut down on occasion due to the surge protection feature on my ASUS mb. I'm reaching, or exceeding the full-load capacity of my PSU. Unfortunately, I only have room a 150mm length PSU in my case, and 1kW is the largest PSU I've been able to find in that size.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jasonbla20*
> 
> Interesting, and in line with what I'm seeing as well. I have 5930k @ 4.2 w/ 1.25V, 2x 980Ti @ 1.48Ghz w/ stock volts, 3 rads, 8 fans, and 1 d5 pump all running on 1kW platinum EVGA psu. If I run with my OC's on my cards, my computer will shut down on occasion due to the surge protection feature on my ASUS mb. I'm reaching, or exceeding the full-load capacity of my PSU. Unfortunately, I only have room a 150mm length PSU in my case, and 1kW is the largest PSU I've been able to find in that size.


I have similar specs, but was running 3x 980ti's for a bit (had to give it a try!). My 1200W PSU could not support it. I had to have a second psu hooked up outside my case to run two of the cards. I imagine 2x 980ti's with a 1000W PSU is a similar situation.


----------



## Enterprise24

So I decide to give 1.25V MaxAir BIOS another try (actually 1.274V again). This time I remove front and top panel of NZXT H440 and what happen ? Full load drop from 55C to 41C.










Firestrike pass at 1562Mhz with respectable 22270 graphics score.

Have not try game yet but should be exciting.


----------



## Enterprise24

Temp don't break 42C after 40 minute of GTA V (25C room temp). Clock stay at 1562Mhz all time. I think this clock will need adjustment in summer.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> Temp don't break 42C after 40 minute of GTA V (25C room temp). Clock stay at 1562Mhz all time. I think this clock will need adjustment in summer.


What type of cooling are you running?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Yep I agree ... your advise is right on ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys might find *THIS ARTICAL* interesting ... it's some bench tests of the Quadro P6000 "Big Pascal" and is likely a pretty reliable predictor of the 1080Ti when it drops possibly being the 1st legit 4K single card solution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: @ir88ed ... missed your post "Wintertime Benching" (LoL) but have to give a cookie for the effort/results ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unlikely a 1080Ti would be faster than a Titan X Pascal.
Click to expand...

Well we will see? ... Nvidia has shafted Titan owners in not one but both of the previous generations. I don't think they did it intentionally, I don't think they really pay attention or care! ... Maybe they will even come out with another "Titan Black" version of P102 like they did with GK110 ... I think a single 1080Ti that can't consistently pull 60+ FPS @4K would be an extremely hard sell for the enthusiasts class unless it's sub $600, but why would anyone upgrade to that? ... AND a lot may also depend on what AMD does in between ... just my opinion


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcapi*
> 
> I choosed not to up the voltage after long testing. It didnt provide any worthwhile overclocking results above 1500mhz but made my cards run much hotter. 10c or more. I'm on EK watercooling parts and I much prefer 45-50c at 1480mhz 1.22v (65% asic cards) than 65c at 1520mhz 1.27v. The difference is negligible performance wise. But if you want those extra 50 on heaven score or extra 200 on firestrike for personal bragging rights then go ahead.
> 
> I've been on savings mode for a few months now and I'm just waiting for those 1080ti cards to drop by so I can replace my 2 980ti. Sli is not a smart move at all but more like a way of life.


Same here. My first card will do 1500 on stock voltage and 100% power limit. Maxing out the voltage with custom bios I can get it to bench at 1550+ but it isn't game stable, I can only get it rock solid at 1520-1530 but with a lot more heat. Second card came used with a custom bios so haven't pushed it yet, but it does 1500 easily.


----------



## Rixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> So I decide to give 1.25V MaxAir BIOS another try (actually 1.274V again). This time I remove front and top panel of NZXT H440 and what happen ? Full load drop from 55C to 41C.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firestrike pass at 1562Mhz with respectable 22270 graphics score.
> 
> Have not try game yet but should be exciting.


I actually just used that bios as a reference and flashed my own. Had great results starting out, was able to get 1514Mhz core and 3855 at 1.25V, and temps weren't terrible for a Hybrid cooling card, sat at 55.

Defaults:
Core: 1102 (1354 Boosted)
Mem: 1753 (3505)

Current
Core: 1262 (1514 Boosted
Mem: 1928 (3855)

I'm still researching and learning, so if anyone knows any tips for squeezing a little more performance or tweeking what I've already done I'm all ears. I went with 1.25v because I'm not on custom loop yet, just the stock AIO that came with the Hybrid card and a Corsair H100i GTX for the processor, which is a I5 4670k O/C'd to 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v.


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What type of cooling are you running?


Universal Waterblock with stock reference fan and stock VRM/memory plate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> I actually just used that bios as a reference and flashed my own. Had great results starting out, was able to get 1514Mhz core and 3855 at 1.25V, and temps weren't terrible for a Hybrid cooling card, sat at 55.
> 
> Defaults:
> Core: 1102 (1354 Boosted)
> Mem: 1753 (3505)
> 
> Current
> Core: 1262 (1514 Boosted
> Mem: 1928 (3855)
> 
> I'm still researching and learning, so if anyone knows any tips for squeezing a little more performance or tweeking what I've already done I'm all ears. I went with 1.25v because I'm not on custom loop yet, just the stock AIO that came with the Hybrid card and a Corsair H100i GTX for the processor, which is a I5 4670k O/C'd to 4.5Ghz @ 1.3v.


My card doesn't benefit from 1.274V vs 1.255V. Just extra heat and power consumption so I leave it at 1.255V. I notice that in order to stay 1556Mhz (1562Mhz already crash when playing GTA V nearly 3 hours) Temperature must not exceed around mid 40C. Otherwise The card will crash. Before I open top and front panel it stable at 1538Mhz with full load nearly 60C.


----------



## Rixx

So when you test for reliability what process do you use? For a quick check I've just been using 3dMark's stress test. How far were you able to push your mem clock? And do you have any idea why a FireStrike results would not show the boosted card speed?


----------



## roberta507

Voltage locked and heat makes it downclock
What's is your ASIC value it will determine the scalability of your chip
Higher value less voltage and heat
On air


----------



## Enterprise24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rixx*
> 
> So when you test for reliability what process do you use? For a quick check I've just been using 3dMark's stress test. How far were you able to push your mem clock? And do you have any idea why a FireStrike results would not show the boosted card speed?


For very quick test I use Unigine Valley / Heaven / Firestrike. If you don't crash or get artifact then you are good to go. After that I will play GTA V for long time to see if it really stable.


----------



## 8051

My Zotac 980Ti AMP Extreme will only go to 1468 MHz on the core, but I have o'clocked the SYS/L2C/XBAR to 1525 in my customized V-BIOS. Would downclocking the SYS/L2C/XBAR allow me to raise the core clocks?


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> For very quick test I use Unigine Valley / Heaven / Firestrike. If you don't crash or get artifact then you are good to go. After that I will play GTA V for long time to see if it really stable.


Same, but add in furmark stress test and the Heavensward bench at 4k. I also like to run valley with prime 95 stressing the CPU simultaneously (but that's more to test my water temps in my loop) . Then I usually test for stability with Witcher 3. If that game doesn't crash the driver within a couple hours it is good to go.


----------



## mrgnex

I have a MSI Armor OC and put it under water. The overclocking was straightforward but a little dissapointing. I got a boost that hovers around the 1500 MHz mark.. I was wondering if I could flash a Gaming BIOS on this card since they are the same PCB. I also noticed there isn't a dual BIOS switch?


----------



## davidcapi

I used to test with firestrike or heaven or any other 3d streessing aplication but I was too frequently caught between a good result on one side and a crash after 2-3 hours of play, depending on the game. Sometimes black screen, sometimes a vdriver crash. This is specially true for WoW, where firestrike overnight was o.k. but then I could experience a random crash after a few hours of raiding. I think maxwell becomes very unstable when pushed to its limits and since a crash during a fight means no top dps for me, it is unacceptable.

I also experienced not being able to launch Dirt Rally when 1500+mhz on the card. Pretty weird that was. Might have been msi afterburner.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> For very quick test I use Unigine Valley / Heaven / Firestrike. If you don't crash or get artifact then you are good to go. After that I will play GTA V for long time to see if it really stable.


Yeah, GTAV is pretty brutal on core clocks. I take a cab right from the airport (at like 3am) all the way to the northern most gun shop. If it survives that trip then it is stable.


----------



## Snyderman34

Figured I'd join the club! Just picked up an EVGA GTX 980 Ti SC with an EK waterblock (the acetal one) for $150. Gotta get some thermal paste, but pretty excited about the pick up!


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> For very quick test I use Unigine Valley / Heaven / Firestrike. If you don't crash or get artifact then you are good to go. After that I will play GTA V for long time to see if it really stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Same, but add in furmark stress test and the Heavensward bench at 4k. I also like to run valley with prime 95 stressing the CPU simultaneously (but that's more to test my water temps in my loop) . Then I usually test for stability with Witcher 3. If that game doesn't crash the driver within a couple hours it is good to go.
Click to expand...

Excellent advise! ... +R







...
Especially Heavensward 4K, that's our goto quick test over in Laithan's Maxwell Bios Mod thread in my sig! ... BUT drop Furmark, it has outlived it's usefulness of years ago and is nothing more than a "Heat Virus" these days









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Enterprise24*
> 
> For very quick test I use Unigine Valley / Heaven / Firestrike. If you don't crash or get artifact then you are good to go. After that I will play GTA V for long time to see if it really stable.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, GTAV is pretty brutal on core clocks. I take a cab right from the airport (at like 3am) all the way to the northern most gun shop. If it survives that trip then it is stable.
Click to expand...

Nailed it ... great real-world test! ... +R


----------



## DrPC

Guys Happy New year and I am computerless using my phone as I type this big problem I have a EVGA GTX 980 ti hybrid on a Asus rampage v 10 edition I flash my GPU with wrong BIOS I downloaded latest nvflash for DOS and from techpowerup my stock BIOS used Rufus to create freedos autoexec.bat file nvflash -4 -5 -6 BIOS.rom won't work I disconnected all my drives so at boot hopefully would go strait to USB I get error code AE so I know it is using my USB stick any other options I have to atleast get my GPU running to flash properly thanks


----------



## looniam

^ you're best to get/borrow a (cheap) card in the meantime. my google-fu shows your error code is either no OS detected, _which means even though you disconnected the drives, the bios is still looking for them and not the usb_, or no graphics card.

get another card and swap it out temporarily. after getting it squared away, add the bricked card as secondary and use the appropriate command line in NVflash to flash it.

and btw, shame on you for not saving your bios first.


----------



## hertz9753

You could try adding the USB as the boot device after you connect your other drives.


----------



## DrPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> You could try adding the USB as the boot device after you connect your other drives.


how do when I have a black screen


----------



## DrPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPC*
> 
> how do when I have a black screen


when my drives are connected it will boot to win 10 black screen I tried win key + R type CMD then CD.. CD.. G:\nvflash64 -4 -5 -6 BIOS.rom nothing hard to know in the dark what you doing,have a laptop try to remote connect but I turned my remote connect off on my desktop wish I haven't


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrPC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DrPC*
> 
> how do when I have a black screen
> 
> 
> 
> when my drives are connected it will boot to win 10 black screen I tried win key + R type CMD then CD.. CD.. G:\nvflash64 -4 -5 -6 BIOS.rom nothing hard to know in the dark what you doing,have a laptop try to remote connect but I turned my remote connect off on my desktop wish I haven't
Click to expand...

Does your CPU have GPU in it? If it does you could connect your monitor to the MB output.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Excellent advise! ... +R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> Especially Heavensward 4K, that's our goto quick test over in Laithan's Maxwell Bios Mod thread in my sig! ... BUT drop Furmark, it has outlived it's usefulness of years ago and is nothing more than a "Heat Virus" these days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it ... great real-world test! ... +R


Actually I only use furmark to test power consumption. The artifacts it used to be so good at detecting don't even seem to exist any more since we just have driver crashes first.


----------



## DrPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Does your CPU have GPU in it? If it does you could connect your monitor to the MB output.


na it is a 6850k cpu


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

I was getting freeze ups while playing games desktop/fullscreen, but the system wasn't crashing.

I could move the mouse around, see monitoring windows working but the desktop became uninteractive.

Much troubleshooting later and found the cause.

*My PSU was getting too hot*, so i manually ran the fan at %66 and no more freeze ups.

Also, touching the psu it was very hot, all around it, even the connectors were hot.

(My system is quite big, 20+ drives, OC'd 5960X at 4.6, 8 sticks of ram, MSI 980 ti, raid card) so it seems that the d*efault psu temperature/fan sync* wasn't enough to keep it all stable.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> I was getting freeze ups while playing games desktop/fullscreen, but the system wasn't crashing.
> I could move the mouse around, see monitoring windows working but the desktop became uninteractive.
> 
> Much troubleshooting later and found the cause.
> 
> *My PSU was getting too hot*, so i manually ran the fan at %66 and no more freeze ups.
> Also, touching the psu it was very hot, all around it, even the connectors were hot.
> 
> (My system is quite big, 20+ drives, OC'd 5960X at 4.6, 8 sticks of ram, MSI 980 ti, raid card) so it seems that the d*efault psu temperature/fan sync* wasn't enough to keep it all stable.


What type of PSU? I have a corsair CX850M powering an OC'd CPU, water pump, and 2 980ti's at 1500mhz and it doesn't even get hot. Still can't believe that PSU handles this system, I fully expect it to die an early death,

*edit* wait 20???? drives? OK... May be a good idea to make a separate PC for gaming


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> What type of PSU? I have a corsair CX850M powering an OC'd CPU, water pump, and 2 980ti's at 1500mhz and it doesn't even get hot. Still can't believe that PSU handles this system, I fully expect it to die an early death,
> 
> *edit* wait 20???? drives? OK... May be a good idea to make a separate PC for gaming


its the combination of everything in the system, plus should have mentioned the high ambient temp further making it hot, but just had to get some airflow into it.

For example: i would launch a game and it would freeze in 5 seconds sometimes, other times it would freeze in about 3 minutes.


----------



## looniam

seriously, *what* PSU do you have?


----------



## Mrip541

I've been out of the game for a while so bear with me... My EVGA 980ti literally overclocks itself out of the box. When I see a performance chart comparing the 980ti to say the 1080, am I seeing these "self overclocked results", or do reviewers limit the cards to the advertised speeds?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I've been out of the game for a while so bear with me... My EVGA 980ti literally overclocks itself out of the box. When I see a performance chart comparing the 980ti to say the 1080, am I seeing these "self overclocked results", or do reviewers limit the cards to the advertised speeds?


A reference 980Ti doesn't boost very high without adjusting at least the Power / Temp Limit which is what most reviewers use.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there some news on the step up programs?
> how much do you think that we can earn from out GTX980 Ti when the GTX1080 Ti will be released?


bumping question


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> is there some news on the step up programs?
> how much do you think that we can earn from out GTX980 Ti when the GTX1080 Ti will be released?
> 
> 
> 
> bumping question
Click to expand...

The EVGA step up uses the purchase price not including tax and shipping. That is how it has always worked in the past. They also don't allow a card from the step up program to do another step up.

http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/

You could also ask the guys EVGA.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The EVGA step up uses the purchase price not including tax and shipping. That is how it has always worked in the past. They also don't allow a card from the step up program to do another step up.
> 
> http://www.evga.com/support/stepup/
> 
> You could also ask the guys EVGA.


I'm not talking about the normal step up but this one.
https://www.techpowerup.com/228788/nvidia-gtx-1080-ti-confirmed-980-ti-owners-to-enjoy-step-up-program


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I'm not talking about the normal step up but this one.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/228788/nvidia-gtx-1080-ti-confirmed-980-ti-owners-to-enjoy-step-up-program


the source for all that has been pulled so don't even know if it is going to happen let alone ever would have; mind you that was all a rumor from a linkedin posting.

according to the internet, the 1080ti was to be announced last night.


----------



## bmgjet

I used 3dmark 11 loop
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mrip541*
> 
> I've been out of the game for a while so bear with me... My EVGA 980ti literally overclocks itself out of the box. When I see a performance chart comparing the 980ti to say the 1080, am I seeing these "self overclocked results", or do reviewers limit the cards to the advertised speeds?


A lot of the reviews lock the speed to the 1ghz reference with boost turned off.
Quite funny actually since some of those sites you can look back though some older reviews of the 980ti they did and they are getting way better results on lunch day so you know they are doing on purpose to try push sales of new cards.


----------



## hertz9753

What review sites are you reading?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> I used 3dmark 11 loop
> *A lot of the reviews lock the speed to the 1ghz reference with boost turned off.*
> Quite funny actually since some of those sites you can look back though some older reviews of the 980ti they did and they are getting way better results on lunch day so you know they are doing on purpose to try push sales of new cards.


Huh? What review site does that? I've never heard of that before....


----------



## majinsoftware

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> I used 3dmark 11 loop
> A lot of the reviews lock the speed to the 1ghz reference with boost turned off.
> Quite funny actually since some of those sites you can look back though some older reviews of the 980ti they did and they are getting way better results on lunch day so you know they are doing on purpose to try push sales of new cards.


Iv noticed that as well, Nothing new they have done it every generation of cards. Its how they justify to there sponsors why they should get free cards to test.


----------



## hertz9753

Did I just see a hit and run with a bulldozer in slow motion?

I don't know what some of you reading or watching but the sites I read tell you system and boost out of the box for the GPU before they start testing.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> seriously, *what* PSU do you have?


AX1200i

Using corsair link to make the fan run all the time, instead of 0 rpm and everything heating up.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majinsoftware*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> I used 3dmark 11 loop
> *A lot of the reviews lock the speed to the 1ghz reference with boost turned off.
> *Quite funny actually since some of those sites you can look back though some older reviews of the 980ti they did and they are getting way better results on lunch day so you know they are doing on purpose to try push sales of new cards.
> 
> 
> 
> Iv noticed that as well, Nothing new they have done it every generation of cards. Its how they justify to there sponsors why they should get free cards to test.
Click to expand...

100% agree with Dmaster and Hertz ... this is utter nonsense!
+R to Hertz for the Bulldozer "Drive-By" ref ... when I laugh, I have to hand out a "cookie"


----------



## CluckyTaco

Hi fellas!

New owner of two 980ti puppies. I'd love to peruse this huge thread but I have a question here one of the cards has a vbios of 84.00.41.00.90 and another has 84.00.32.00.94. And one has Hynix vs Samsung memory on the other. Can I flash the latest vbios from one to another? Both cards are EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC GAMING ACX 2.0+ and I've installed the AIO bracket from corsair. Thanks in advance.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> seriously, *what* PSU do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> AX1200i
> 
> Using corsair link to make the fan run all the time, instead of 0 rpm and everything heating up.
Click to expand...

fair enough. i had feared you were using a PCU shaped box w/diablotek sticker.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chaitu87*
> 
> Hi fellas!
> 
> New owner of two 980ti puppies. I'd love to peruse this huge thread but I have a question here one of the cards has a vbios of 84.00.41.00.90 and another has 84.00.32.00.94. And one has Hynix vs Samsung memory on the other. Can I flash the latest vbios from one to another? Both cards are EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti SC GAMING ACX 2.0+ and I've installed the AIO bracket from corsair. Thanks in advance.


i have had both hynix and sammy vram cards and successfully flashed a newer 84.00.41.00.90 bios (sammy) on a 84.00.32.00.94 (hynix) bios card.

bought the sammy, sent back/RMA got back hynix and "accidently" flashed w/bios i modded for the sammy. i didn't have any problems. however people have had issues with flashing an old 84.00.32.00.94 (hynix) on a 84.00.41.00.90 (sammy) card.

so hynix(32) flashed to sammy(41) but not sammy flashed to hynix.


----------



## CluckyTaco

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> fair enough. i had feared you were using a PCU shaped box w/diablotek sticker.
> i have had both hynix and sammy vram cards and successfully flashed a newer 84.00.41.00.90 bios (sammy) on a 84.00.32.00.94 (hynix) bios card.
> 
> bought the sammy, sent back/RMA got back hynix and "accidently" flashed w/bios i modded for the sammy. i didn't have any problems. however people have had issues with flashing an old 84.00.32.00.94 (hynix) on a 84.00.41.00.90 (sammy) card.
> 
> so hynix(32) flashed to sammy(41) but not sammy flashed to hynix.


Thanks for the quick response. I'll try it


----------



## Uyski

Yo, I just recently re-bought 980tis due to the used price (275-300 per card).
I got a Asus Strix OC 980ti and a Gigabyte G1.
Both aircooled. Which custom bios should I use for the highest clocks?


----------



## hertz9753

Every card is different. You should try to OC with the stock bios first before asking for a magic bios.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Yep, first see how far you can push it on stock voltage. Then see how far with max voltage. Then start looking at custom bios if it looks like you have enough to gain. For one of my cards there was no point in a custom bios since I only gained 30mhz over stock voltage and 100 % power limit at the expense of a ton of heat.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteKnite*
> 
> Yep, first see how far you can push it on stock voltage. *Then see how far with max voltage.* Then start looking at custom bios if it looks like you have enough to gain. For one of my cards there was no point in a custom bios since I only gained 30mhz over stock voltage and 100 % power limit at the expense of a ton of heat.


you really want to avoid simply pushing the slider from left to far right, as you said, just increases heat. baby steps, keeping the temp down helps more than anything.


----------



## NotagHash

First post here and building my first pc wanting to get a 980ti but I'm undecided on either the gigabyte 980ti extreme water cool, or kingpin, help me decide guys.


----------



## looniam

tough choice but i'd lean more to the water cooled. KPs were more of a bencher's card but it does have that sweet looking copper heatsink/fins.

prices?


----------



## NotagHash

The water cooled version is going for 440.00, and the kingpin about 400.00 both USD currency


----------



## looniam

i really want to tell you get the cheaper kingpin BUT i haven't seen a lot of them in gaming rigs, esp since they cost almost as much as a TitanX in release. the LN2/DICE benchers grabbed them like candy. btw, you got two 8 pin and one 6 pin power connections for that?

watercooling helps get a bit better speeds because temps matter as much if not more than voltage. so for just gaming . .i'd look at the gigabyte. but i hate telling people what to do with their money and certainly don't take just my just word for it.


----------



## NotagHash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i really want to tell you get the cheaper kingpin BUT i haven't seen a lot of them in gaming rigs, esp since they cost almost as much as a TitanX in release. the LN2/DICE benchers grabbed them like candy. btw, you got two 8 pin and one 6 pin power connections for that?
> 
> watercooling helps get a bit better speeds because temps matter as much if not more than voltage. so for just gaming . .i'd look at the gigabyte. but i hate telling people what to do with their money and certainly don't take just my just word for it.


No worries your not telling me to do anything with my money, I am looking for advice from individuals such as yourself that have the know how's, and in and outs of making a purchase on this type of product, and I appreciate your post thanks for chiming in, maybe a few other that have had both cards can tell me more on how they feel which would be the better buy? I might just pull the trigger on the gigabyte. I was more looking into purchasing the 1080 extreme but since this big fiasco with Nvidia and AMD happening I might as well wait until something newer comes out maybe around next winter if not 2018, so as of right now I'll just purchase 980ti for my new rig.


----------



## looniam

not many here have had the kingpin, i think one guy a year ago used two in sli. you might try the classified/kingpin owners club about that card:
[Official] EVGA Classified & K|NGP|N Owner's Club
but it has been pretty dead since pascal.

i'm sure you might get, "unless you're LN2/DICE benching get the gigabyte." but i wouldn't turn one away.

i think it might come down to, would you rather have air cooling or an AIO and i'd lean more towards the AIO cooling. cards themselves, or the chips rather, is all a lottery. some cheaper (reference) have blown up what expensive/custom cards can do gaming.


----------



## WhiteKnite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you really want to avoid simply pushing the slider from left to far right, as you said, just increases heat. baby steps, keeping the temp down helps more than anything.


I actually do things a bit differently, maybe because I water cool. But you are correct, it definitely works that way and is the preferred way. Of course that is how we _had_ to do things in the old days but I tend to work backwards with modern throttling and GPU boost 2.0. Once I find my max stable clock with the sliders maxed I work backwards to find the minimum voltage I can maintain those clocks at. In the end I ended up using the minimum stock power anyway since I can still hit 1500









Could save some time if, like me, your card doesn't gain much from more power.


----------



## 8051

I have some questions about overclocking strategies for my Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti:

1. Is raising the SYS/XBAR/L2C to values > core clock at all worthwhile (I currently have the SYS/XBAR/L2C @ 1525, but my core is unstable at anything above 1468)

2. Would decreasing the values of SYS/XBAR/L2C (say to be 1392.5) enable me to raise the core overclock?


----------



## lever2stacks

Bang looks like im in the club!!! I picked up two evga gtx 980 TI's waiting on the water block to come in now. super stoked to upgrade from the single 980.


----------



## ir88ed

Nice! Congrats lever2stacks! I have the exact same cards, and love my wc'ed 980ti SLI setup. Are you going to give rigid tubing a try? UV green PETG would look pretty excellent in that case.


----------



## looniam

go check his sig for the build log.


----------



## lever2stacks

Thanks ir88ed! yeah I'm already rocking clear rigid tubing with mayhem's pastel green right now. I'm switching out to uv green and adding some uv led lighting as well when I switch the card out.


----------



## ir88ed

Nice. I had looked at the parts list, but somehow missed you build log. That is some impressive work, L2S.
I enjoyed reading about your struggles with bending acrylic, as your experiences closely mirror my own at about the same time. I stuck with the bending and have remade my tubing several times, each time a little better. I picked up a Monsoon mandrel bending kit, got a good heat gun, and switched from acrylic to PETG, which is a bit easier to work with.

With those cards underwater, I went with a 1.28v bios and could game at 1500mhz without drama.


----------



## NotagHash

Ok looniam you helped me make up my mind, I'm going for the gigabyte waterforce. I'm def not going toward the LN2 method so kingpin is out of the question.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotagHash*
> 
> Ok looniam you helped me make up my mind, I'm going for the gigabyte waterforce. I'm def not going toward the LN2 method so kingpin is out of the question.


For all the reason's looniam gave, I think it was a no-brainer going with the Gigabyte. You 100% made the right choice! That is one heck of a card for $440, and I haven't seen one Waterforce card that didn't at least clock to 1520 most of them in the mid to high 1500's ... Plus *HERE* is one of the best Bios Mod threads anywhere for any card, but specifically caters to Gigabyte/Maxwell ... Gigabyte really got it right w/Maxwell and then IMO "flopped" w/Pascal ... enjoy









EDIT: Out of curiosity where are you sourcing a Waterforce New for $440?
AND also the Waterforce has 2x8pin and an additional 6pin for LN2 but you won't need to hookup the extra 6pin for general use And you won't gain anything from it either for general use/overclocking, check out the thread I linked


----------



## webhito

Hey fellas, anyone having issues with 376.33 driver freezing your system? My system froze at the result page of tomb raider benchmark.


----------



## hertz9753

http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4288

Both of the newer hot fix drivers are on that page.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/4288
> 
> Both of the newer hot fix drivers are on that page.


Cheers!


----------



## NotagHash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> For all the reason's looniam gave, I think it was a no-brainer going with the Gigabyte. You 100% made the right choice! That is one heck of a card for $440, and I haven't seen one Waterforce card that didn't at least clock to 1520 most of them in the mid to high 1500's ... Plus *HERE* is one of the best Bios Mod threads anywhere for any card, but specifically caters to Gigabyte/Maxwell ... Gigabyte really got it right w/Maxwell and then IMO "flopped" w/Pascal ... enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Out of curiosity where are you sourcing a Waterforce New for $440?
> AND also the Waterforce has 2x8pin and an additional 6pin for LN2 but you won't need to hookup the extra 6pin for general use And you won't gain anything from it either for general use/overclocking, check out the thread I linked


I purchased it from eBay, it wasn't new. The seller was the only one in possession of the card, he had it as a SLI setup. What he told me (take it with a grain of salt) it was never OC'd. He also gave me the receipt purchased from Amazon on Feb 2016
I have the card in my possession as I type this, the card came in really good condition took her apart and added Shin-etsu G751 paste the thermal paste was really dry as if he never opened her up to change it, haven't tested yet. I will finish my build maybe next week waiting on few parts Ssd, CPU AIO cooler, and my custom cables. Hey thanks for the link. I have been checking it out for a week already, very informative. I will definitely be there coming next week or so.


----------



## navjack27

wow, my old 5775c is REALLY hard to beat in graphics benchmarks using the same gpu overclocks. broadwell-c is really hard to beat if you game.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11410547/fs/8025267#

look at this. I'M STRUGGLING to zero in and beat that graphics score. there are other benchmarks like performancetest 8.0 that i'm playing around with trying to best myself in too . the limiting factor ain't the 980 ti by a long shot, there are other things in play when you benchmark, thats for sure. i'll put my money on the L4 cache. i know other review sites cited this before, but to see it with my own data is kinda funny. good thing i didn't upgrade to haswell-e for gaming, i did it for productivity.

oh, i went back to my old bios, i'm not mumod anymore, i couldn't stand that it was still semi dynamic in the clock speeds. if i'm in ANYTHING that uses my gpu, i'd like it to just go to 1520 if i have a 0 offset to boost OR 1490 if i do a -90 offset for [email protected]


----------



## lanofsong

Hello GTX 980 Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

January 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## paskowitz

You got it!


----------



## M4c4br3

So I tried to flash custom bios on one of my 980Ti. Guide says to disable all cards. But when I disable one, the screen just turn black and "no signal detected" error appears. I was able to get back to Windows by swapping HDMI to the other card and then activating again. I'm not going to disable both cards as I don't know how am I going to get them working again!
Am I missing something here?


----------



## looniam

the guide was written before joe dirt modded nvflash to disable the driver (and certification bypassed). that step isn't necessary now.

though, back then it was needed to use the igpu/motherboard video. OR just not have your screen connected to the card you disable, flash one, then switch to the other.


----------



## ir88ed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M4c4br3*
> 
> So I tried to flash custom bios on one of my 980Ti. Guide says to disable all cards. But when I disable one, the screen just turn black and "no signal detected" error appears. I was able to get back to Windows by swapping HDMI to the other card and then activating again. I'm not going to disable both cards as I don't know how am I going to get them working again!
> Am I missing something here?


Are you just disabling the display adapters in the device manager? When I do this in Windows10, my resolution drops to 800x600 resolution after disabling the second card, and I proceed with the flash. I wonder why yours blacks out?

Looniam, I don't need to disable the display adapters any more? I am running the certs bypassed version. That's nice.


----------



## looniam

for the last year (w/single card!)i have just been dragging the rom file over nvflash.exe in windows explorer
get the UAC confirmation
screen goes blank for a milisecond as the driver gets disabled
cmd window pops up
press Y
watch the dots as firmware is flashed
screen goes blank again as the driver is enabled (cmd window stays open telling to reboot)
reboot

done!

(i keep nvflash.exe, nvflsh64.sys and rom files same folder)


----------



## Hefny

Hi guys,

I have the Gigabyte Xtreme card.
Did anyone try to watercool this one with a ready all in one solution like Arctic Cooling's?
I know EK has a special block and everything, but I am not planing to work on a custom solution.


----------



## davidcapi

Well it looks like one of my 980tis decided to crap on me. Its clock speeds started bouncing from 650 or so mhz to its maximun boost clock in a loop that takes 10 secs and until the pc crashes. Ive done everything, swapping pci slots, reloading bioses, fresh win install. The other card performs just as expected. Anyone with the same experience?


----------



## Desolutional

Does that bouncing occur in the same application or does it happen randomly, no matter what app you're running?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcapi*
> 
> Well it looks like one of my 980tis decided to crap on me. Its clock speeds started bouncing from 650 or so mhz to its maximun boost clock in a loop that takes 10 secs and until the pc crashes. Ive done everything, swapping pci slots, reloading bioses, fresh win install. The other card performs just as expected. Anyone with the same experience?


What's your PSU and how many cables do you have connected to the GPU? You could have a degrading PSU or cable, if it's the Y connector.

In GPUz, what is the PCIe connection speed (hopefully it's >=8X)? If you reseated the GPU recently, something may have gotten inside it.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidcapi*
> 
> Well it looks like one of my 980tis decided to crap on me. Its clock speeds started bouncing from 650 or so mhz to its maximun boost clock in a loop that takes 10 secs and until the pc crashes. Ive done everything, swapping pci slots, reloading bioses, fresh win install. The other card performs just as expected. Anyone with the same experience?


Forced PSU cooling (instead of auto) and a cable reassignment (unordered due to swapping alot of parts in and out) fixed all glitches on my system.


----------



## davidcapi

Well all that instability ended in this:



Had it being a month ago, I would have called it a very festivus death, fireworks and all.

Think PSU might have had something to do with this? Its a corsair rm850. Year and a half old. No particular reason to believe it is malfunctioning. Nothing else got fried. I had overcloacked but with no extra voltage. Just a higher tdp.
Motherboard/gpu gold pins are intact.


----------



## Unknownm

Hey guys I need someone with trimmer + math to help me out

I just ordered this for my 980 Ti. Wanting to do a mem mod (same as titan X) Just a few questions

Default settings = 3.09kOhms. What math is required to figure out the voltage

Also higher resistance = more mem voltage, what would be the voltage limit for GDDR5 and stock reference VRM?

GPU = EVGA reference (BIOS MOD) 980 Ti Hybrid (watercooling).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Hey guys I need someone with trimmer + math to help me out
> 
> I just ordered this for my 980 Ti. Wanting to do a mem mod (same as titan X) Just a few questions
> 
> Default settings = 3.09kOhms. What math is required to figure out the voltage
> 
> Also higher resistance = more mem voltage, what would be the voltage limit for GDDR5 and stock reference VRM?
> 
> GPU = EVGA reference (BIOS MOD) 980 Ti Hybrid (watercooling).


you realize the hybrid isn't water cooling the vram?

from what little i understand, too hot vram=fail, bad, can you RMA the card?

but with that out of the way, sorry i don't know the answer but just point you towards the kingpin forums where reading posts by TiN may help you.

in the 980ti kinpin post:

Quote:


> For Memory (bottom) should use 1 kOhm resistance, like 3296W-1-102LF.
> Bottom trimpot is for increasing MEM voltage (lower resistance increases voltage).
> 
> Adjusting resistance down to 550 ohm will increase memory voltage to ~1.7V.


be safe, ok?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Hey guys I need someone with trimmer + math to help me out
> 
> I just ordered this for my 980 Ti. Wanting to do a mem mod (same as titan X) Just a few questions
> 
> Default settings = 3.09kOhms. What math is required to figure out the voltage
> 
> Also higher resistance = more mem voltage, what would be the voltage limit for GDDR5 and stock reference VRM?
> 
> GPU = EVGA reference (BIOS MOD) 980 Ti Hybrid (watercooling).
> 
> 
> 
> you realize the hybrid isn't water cooling the vram?
> 
> from what little i understand, too hot vram=fail, bad, can you RMA the card?
> 
> but with that out of the way, sorry i don't know the answer but just point you towards the kingpin forums where reading posts by TiN may help you.
> 
> in the 980ti kinpin post:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For Memory (bottom) should use 1 kOhm resistance, like 3296W-1-102LF.
> Bottom trimpot is for increasing MEM voltage (lower resistance increases voltage).
> 
> Adjusting resistance down to 550 ohm will increase memory voltage to ~1.7V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be safe, ok?
Click to expand...

Quote:


> "The card itself utilizes a full-coverage shroud under which is the GPU block and a secondary heatsink for cooling the VRM and memory. It may look basic but the shroud allows the single fan to better direct its airflow over critical components since the water block only cools the GM104 core. Plus, it looks sleek and clean"
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/69434-evga-gtx-980-hybrid-review.html


I'm not looking to push 1.7v. Just enough to pass 2Ghz OC (which is unstable) maybe even bit more.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Hey guys I need someone with trimmer + math to help me out
> 
> I just ordered this for my 980 Ti. Wanting to do a mem mod (same as titan X) Just a few questions
> 
> Default settings = 3.09kOhms. What math is required to figure out the voltage
> 
> Also higher resistance = more mem voltage, what would be the voltage limit for GDDR5 and stock reference VRM?
> 
> GPU = EVGA reference (BIOS MOD) 980 Ti Hybrid (watercooling).
> 
> 
> 
> you realize the hybrid isn't water cooling the vram?
> 
> from what little i understand, too hot vram=fail, bad, can you RMA the card?
> 
> but with that out of the way, sorry i don't know the answer but just point you towards the kingpin forums where reading posts by TiN may help you.
> 
> in the 980ti kinpin post:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For Memory (bottom) should use 1 kOhm resistance, like 3296W-1-102LF.
> Bottom trimpot is for increasing MEM voltage (lower resistance increases voltage).
> 
> Adjusting resistance down to 550 ohm will increase memory voltage to ~1.7V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be safe, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "The card itself utilizes a full-coverage shroud under which is the GPU block and a secondary heatsink for cooling the VRM and memory. It may look basic but the shroud allows the single fan to better direct its airflow over critical components since the water block only cools the GM104 core. Plus, it looks sleek and clean"
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/69434-evga-gtx-980-hybrid-review.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not looking to push 1.7v. Just enough to pass 2Ghz OC (which is unstable) maybe even bit more.
Click to expand...

it's just a cooling plate that air blows over:


Spoiler: because a picture is worth a thousand words






ie air cooling.

i'll give the hint again, *be safe*. and i suggested looking for TiN's posts since no one here has done a v-mod like that.

or better yet go to the v-mod sub forum:
http://www.overclock.net/f/188/graphics-cards-volt-mods

btw, hot vram gets unstable.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> btw, hot vram gets unstable.


Having experienced this first hand on the 980 Ti Hybrid with "Blue Block Artifacting across the whole image". It basically causes the whole system to lockup visually, audio still plays fine - graphics is just completely locked up. Only way to test that is to run a sustained load for several hours at your desired VRAM clock. The fix was to increase the speed of the VRM fan with MSI afterburner (the stock VRM fan curve is way too low IMHO).


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Hey guys I need someone with trimmer + math to help me out
> 
> I just ordered this for my 980 Ti. Wanting to do a mem mod (same as titan X) Just a few questions
> 
> Default settings = 3.09kOhms. What math is required to figure out the voltage
> 
> Also higher resistance = more mem voltage, what would be the voltage limit for GDDR5 and stock reference VRM?
> 
> GPU = EVGA reference (BIOS MOD) 980 Ti Hybrid (watercooling).
> 
> 
> 
> you realize the hybrid isn't water cooling the vram?
> 
> from what little i understand, too hot vram=fail, bad, can you RMA the card?
> 
> but with that out of the way, sorry i don't know the answer but just point you towards the kingpin forums where reading posts by TiN may help you.
> 
> in the 980ti kinpin post:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For Memory (bottom) should use 1 kOhm resistance, like 3296W-1-102LF.
> Bottom trimpot is for increasing MEM voltage (lower resistance increases voltage).
> 
> Adjusting resistance down to 550 ohm will increase memory voltage to ~1.7V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be safe, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "The card itself utilizes a full-coverage shroud under which is the GPU block and a secondary heatsink for cooling the VRM and memory. It may look basic but the shroud allows the single fan to better direct its airflow over critical components since the water block only cools the GM104 core. Plus, it looks sleek and clean"
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/69434-evga-gtx-980-hybrid-review.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not looking to push 1.7v. Just enough to pass 2Ghz OC (which is unstable) maybe even bit more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's just a cooling plate that air blows over:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: because a picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ie air cooling.
> 
> i'll give the hint again, *be safe*. and i suggested looking for TiN's posts since no one here has done a v-mod like that.
> 
> or better yet go to the v-mod sub forum:
> http://www.overclock.net/f/188/graphics-cards-volt-mods
> 
> btw, hot vram gets unstable.
Click to expand...

thanks









I just realized that I have a 20kohm. I can turn that down to say 600 ohms? give me 1.6v or more? also GDDR5 is 1.5v stock?


----------



## NotagHash

Hope someone can help me out with my gigabyte 980ti waterforce, anyone know the size of thermal pads I need so I can replace all that is under the copper? I was wondering if the thickness is 0.5mm?


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotagHash*
> 
> Hope someone can help me out with my gigabyte 980ti waterforce, anyone know the size of thermal pads I need so I can replace all that is under the copper? I was wondering if the thickness is 0.5mm?


You'll have 2 different thickness' for VRM's and mem ... BUT Go ask Laithan (et. AL) in *THIS thread* he's a wiz and this question gets asked a lot


----------



## NotagHash

Thanks.


----------



## TommyHere

Good morning, I'm wondering if someone could help please?

I'm using a custom VBIOS from the first page 1.230 volt one and can get it top 1501mhz though when it gets to 63 degrees it lowers down to 1488mhz which has my ocd going nuts







at 100% fan speed it'll hold 1500mhz for a while so it's definitely nothing to do with volts or power load, any work around to stop 100% downclocking? Thank you


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TommyHere*
> 
> Good morning, I'm wondering if someone could help please?
> 
> I'm using a custom VBIOS from the first page 1.230 volt one and can get it top 1501mhz though when it gets to 63 degrees it lowers down to 1488mhz which has my ocd going nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at 100% fan speed it'll hold 1500mhz for a while so it's definitely nothing to do with volts or power load, any work around to stop 100% downclocking? Thank you


here:

tmpmodbios.zip 152k .zip file


using KEPLER bios tweaker accesses two voltage points that control the boost (green min/max) and temp (red min/max):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







so it will boost to 1.23 (it really will be 1.225) and maintain that.

i didn't touch anything else besides the temp throttling since you seem pleased with it.









however insert disclaimer here:
you take responsibility using it.

have fun but *be safe*!

(edit) maxwell does voltage throttle anywhere from low 60s to low 70s. it will drop on voltage bin (appox. 0.06mhz which in turn drops the clock speed ~13mhz or one boost bin) the temp voltage throttle entry avoids that. there are a ton of threads that discusses that if you are not aware.


----------



## TommyHere

that's brilliant thank you!!








I've sort of fixed it, set voltage to +50mhz and add +7mhz it'll do 1500mhz and will hold up in till 78 degrees which I have it sat at low 70s so very happy


----------



## TreyM

So, I just became a proud owner of a Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming after selling my 2 EVGA 970 SC's.

So far this is my overclocking results using the MUMOD Air BIOS:

1535 Core Max Boost
7912 Memory

After 30 mins of Heaven, temps never broke 72c.

Memory overclock aside, did I sort of win the silicon lottery with this particular GM200?


----------



## looniam

iirc, those G1s have done well since release, glad you benefited.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreyM*
> 
> So, I just became a proud owner of a Gigabyte 980 Ti G1 Gaming after selling my 2 EVGA 970 SC's.
> 
> So far this is my overclocking results using the MUMOD Air BIOS:
> 
> 1535 Core Max Boost
> 7912 Memory
> 
> After 30 mins of Heaven, temps never broke 72c.
> 
> Memory overclock aside, did I sort of win the silicon lottery with this particular GM200?


That's great, I can't anywhere near either of those clocks on my Zotac AMP Extreme.


----------



## kliklakloe

Hello,

I was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction for a custom air bios for the msi gtx 980ti gaming.
I flashed VGA BIOS before in the past so thats not a problem for me, i'm just nor sure if al the BIOS files i find here are usable with different brands.


----------



## TreyM

My guess would be that you definitely need a BIOS that is modified specifically for your particular card model. I believe the MSI Gaming board is a custom PCB design, so anything made for a reference design board could brick it.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kliklakloe*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was wondering if someone can point me in the right direction for a custom air bios for the msi gtx 980ti gaming.
> I flashed VGA BIOS before in the past so thats not a problem for me, i'm just nor sure if al the BIOS files i find here are usable with different brands.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TreyM*
> 
> My guess would be that you definitely need a BIOS that is modified specifically for your particular card model. I believe the MSI Gaming board is a custom PCB design, so anything made for a reference design board could brick it.


^THAT^

go here, bios posted in OP and ask questions if concerned.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking/0_50


----------



## kliklakloe

Thanks for the help, but that section is for Gigabyte cards with the gaming brand name, I'm looking for MSI gtx 980ti gaming.
So no reference PCB BIOS flashing, thats good to know thanks.


----------



## looniam

sorry. i'll look around for ya.

E:
welp, Mr Dark looks to be MIA atm or i'd suggest you ask him for a start.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/0_50

i'll tell ya what. play around with the card to see what you get on stock. if you're getting a pwr limit or think you could use a little more voltage, if temps are good, i'd be willing to go some simple stuff like that for you in the meantime.

or if you want to take a whack at it, here is some good reading:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972


----------



## leonman44

Will we get any Async support for dx12? Pascal already has it and amd cards got it from the first benchmarks , i mean that i paid twice the cost of an 290x and now it seems to have the same performance (and yes i had before a r290x...) . I feel really frustrated!!!


----------



## navjack27

context switching? isn't that a thing?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Will we get any Async support for dx12? Pascal already has it and amd cards got it from the first benchmarks , i mean that i paid twice the cost of an 290x and now it seems to have the same performance (and yes i had before a r290x...) . I feel really frustrated!!!


Where are you even seeing a 290x having the same performance as a 980Ti?

https://www.computerbase.de/thema/grafikkarte/rangliste/

The 980Ti is still far ahead of a 290X, especially once you give the 980Ti a overclock.

Even in one of the most optimized titles of 2016 running on Vulkan a 290X still won't catch up...


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Where are you even seeing a 290x having the same performance as a 980Ti?
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/thema/grafikkarte/rangliste/
> 
> The 980Ti is still far ahead of a 290X, especially once you give the 980Ti a overclock.
> 
> Even in one of the most optimized titles of 2016 running on Vulkan a 290X still won't catch up...


Those SLI scores for 980's and 780Ti's are depressing.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Those SLI scores for 980's and 780Ti's are depressing.


CrossFire scores are the same way as well.

I don't think DOOM supports CrossFire or SLI.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I don't think DOOM supports CrossFire or SLI.


Actually it does at least SLI.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> Actually it does at least SLI.


Is that in OpenGL only? I thought SLI wasn't present at all, but maybe it's just Vulkan only where it doesn't work?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> but maybe it's just Vulkan only where it doesn't work?


Probably.


----------



## looniam

yeah DOOM ogl supports SLI but vulkan does not.

take those gamergpu (vulkan) AMD benchmarks w/grain of salt since they used the default settings and not TSAAx8 or OFF to enable a-sync.

and there are a few benchmarks floating around that show the 290X ~980TI in some resolutions given the performance increase/penalty AMD/Nvidia experiences w/DX12.

but please people, nvidia never promised a-sync, that's just forum scuttlebutt. sure they talked about it, but compared to AMD's implementation of one que depth of 32 compare to GCN's multiple depth of 64 - it would be a joke.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> but please people, nvidia never promised a-sync, that's just forum scuttlebutt. sure they talked about it, but compared to AMD's implementation of one que depth of 32 compare to GCN's multiple depth of 64 - it would be a joke.


Sure fooled me. I had no idea that they promised only "software" Async Compute at the time. Wish I had known.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/50dqd5/demystifying_asynchronous_compute/



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[-]kb3035583 26 points 4 months ago
On Maxwell? They won't because while possible, the context switch can only happen at draw call boundaries, leading to disastrous performance. Can Maxwell do async? Yes. Should it? Hell no.


----------



## supersf

Hi,

What is max safe voltage for 980 Ti? Right now I set it to 1.261v. But I think I can rise it (max temp with water is 55).

Thanks


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> What is max safe voltage for 980 Ti? Right now I set it to 1.261v. But I think I can rise it (max temp with water is 55).
> 
> Thanks


1.3V, Most cards are locked at 1.28V not that going above 1.25V has any real gains, Youd be lucky to see 5mhz more from 1.25 to 1.28v


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

What would an average OC for an *MSI 980 Ti Gaming 6G* card be going by the default settings at the very last line.

Just looking for a fire and forget setting.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

ok so in afterburner i set;

+87 mv

109

91C

+120 core

+500 mem

%100 fan at 75C

see how it goes.


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> ok so in afterburner i set;
> +500 mem


+500 mem seems optimistic. Might work if the card has Samsung memory. It's often better to test core and mem OC separately for stability.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello,

I have 980TI Classifield with 72.6 ASIC quality and i can achieve 1485MHz anything beyond that not stable. so any hope to get 1.5GHz GPU clock with custom bios?

Using with Kraken G10+Corsair H55


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I have 980TI Classifield with 72.6 ASIC quality and i can achieve 1485MHz anything beyond that not stable. so any hope to get 1.5GHz GPU clock with custom bios?
> 
> Using with Kraken G10+Corsair H55


what voltage and what are the gpu temps?

you'll get better clock speed under 54c and go to the classified owners club and get Clasified Software Voltage Tool v2.1.2 in the first post. then use the slave bios for a higher power target.

though keep in mind that no software will accurately report the voltage. when i had a classy the actual reading via DMM w/*evga probeit* was .012 to 0.024 and sometimes up to 0.054 higher depending on if using the classy tool or PX/AB.











so what i am saying is i suggest finding more out before looking to mod the bios, though pretty sure you'll want to increase the power target.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrainSplatter*
> 
> +500 mem seems optimistic. Might work if the card has Samsung memory. It's often better to test core and mem OC separately for stability.


Hynix, default is 1753mhz, OC is 2003mhz

it ran 3dmark firestrike no glitches, and let it run civ 6 at 4k max settings on a huge map, gpu usage was %100 ram usage was 5.7GB.

77.6 asic


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what voltage and what are the gpu temps?
> 
> you'll get better clock speed under 54c and go to the classified owners club and get Clasified Software Voltage Tool v2.1.2 in the first post. then use the slave bios for a higher power target.
> 
> though keep in mind that no software will accurately report the voltage. when i had a classy the actual reading via DMM w/*evga probeit* was .012 to 0.024 and sometimes up to 0.054 higher depending on if using the classy tool or PX/AB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what i am saying is i suggest finding more out before looking to mod the bios, though pretty sure you'll want to increase the power target.


Default voltage, load temp 54-55c, ln2 stock bios, msi afterburner power target 141%

Thank you for the info, first try "Software Voltage Tool" then will look mod the bios.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what voltage and what are the gpu temps?
> 
> you'll get better clock speed under 54c and go to the classified owners club and get Clasified Software Voltage Tool v2.1.2 in the first post. then use the slave bios for a higher power target.
> 
> though keep in mind that no software will accurately report the voltage. when i had a classy the actual reading via DMM w/*evga probeit* was .012 to 0.024 and sometimes up to 0.054 higher depending on if using the classy tool or PX/AB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what i am saying is i suggest finding more out before looking to mod the bios, though pretty sure you'll want to increase the power target.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Default voltage, load temp 54-55c, ln2 stock bios, msi afterburner power target 141%
> 
> Thank you for the info, first try "Software Voltage Tool" then will look mod the bios.
Click to expand...

well default can be anywhere from 1.18 to 1.221 but seeing a lower ASIC it's probably not the lowest.

fwiw you'll find it's a dance between voltage/temp/core speed/power target* (*until you would mod the bios for higher).

the classy tool has Vcore (gpu) Vram and PCI-E voltages and PMW freq.

leave the PCI-E voltage alone - thats LN2 only. just use Vcore for the gpu. if you hit a wall you could try upping the PMW past 500Mhz but that will add more heat leading to instability.

but it's been ~year and half since i had my classy so maybe you'll get better info/suggestions in the classy owners thread.


----------



## [email protected]

Thank you.


----------



## csugg34

Hello,

I have a Zotac 980 ti amp! edition (NOT Extreme) and was wondering if anyone has a custom bios to increase voltage and power limits. I am going to be putting it on water soon and want to push the card farther than its 1440Mhz overclock i have now.


----------



## sblantipodi

I have two 980 Tis superclocked but I feel that it isn't enough for 4K.
give us 1080 Ti at a special price.

nvidia should make a "subscriber" price for people who always jump to the latest card.
can't understand why they don't do it. imho they will earn a lot more from people that are discorauged from the upgrade cost.


----------



## 8051

Considering the memory clocks are usually much higher than the core clock how much diff. does overclocking the memory ever make?


----------



## BrainSplatter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Considering the memory clocks are usually much higher than the core clock how much diff. does overclocking the memory ever make?


In high- resolution/MSAA/supersampling scenarios, a decent memory overclock can give u 10% more in total performance. In some games/scenarios u will barely see a difference though.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

having good success with +120 core +500 mem with the MSI gaming 6G


----------



## dmasteR




----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*


Yup! 980 Ti still showing it is more than capable with that overclocking headroom. The difference between stock clocks and OC is pretty staggering. Set your 980 Ti to ~1300Mhz (stock reference boost) and then go to 1500... there is a pretty big jump. 1000Mhz (reference clock)to 1500 is obviously insane as well.


----------



## 8051

I'm amazed the 980Ti did as well as it did, of course that was overclocked and my 980Ti won't allow 1500MHz except in a select few games.


----------



## GreedyMuffin

And here I am with a 980Ti (In my folding/lan rig) that can do 1515 or so on stock voltage..


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> And here I am with a 980Ti (In my folding/lan rig) that can do 1515 or so on stock voltage..


And that's probably all you're gonna get with any voltage bumps. Perhaps just 1 or 2 bins for quick benching.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> And here I am with a 980Ti (In my folding/lan rig) that can do 1515 or so on stock voltage..


http://www.overclock.net/t/1618628/forum-folding-war-2017-second-hand-hounds-lets-end-2016-finally/0_20

Did you join my FFW team? The competition runs from February 13 to 21 and you don't have to fold 24/7.

Highest I could keep my GTX 980 Ti folding stable was 1491 but I brought it down to about 1350 on the core because it was getting to hot with the Kaken G10 and H55 running only push out.


----------



## paskowitz

My limit for filling is also 1515mhz. Probably could do 1520-1525 but I'd rather avoid any hassle. Gaming is 1535, benching 1550. Not much performance difference between 1500-1550 though. 2-3fps higher averages.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! 980 Ti still showing it is more than capable with that overclocking headroom. The difference between stock clocks and OC is pretty staggering. Set your 980 Ti to ~1300Mhz (stock reference boost) and then go to 1500... there is a pretty big jump. 1000Mhz (reference clock)to 1500 is obviously insane as well.
Click to expand...

980ti is the highest overclock from a gpu only using bios mod to apply more voltage.

The other one was a radon 9550 from 250 to 500mhz

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## navjack27

that's why i don't trust most reviews showing the 980ti as slow in any way, or the pascal being faster. like, gimmie a review running at 1550. by those metrics the 1080 is only a slight upgrade and the titan xp is only an acceptable upgrade but still not within my margin of % +


----------



## 8051

Is it possible the L2C/SYS/XBAR values for a given 980Ti could be set too high from the AIB? I only ask because my Zotac 980Ti AMP Extreme has problems w/any core overclocking (but only in Dying Light) unless I lower the L2C/SYS/XBAR to 1393 MHz.

Did Nvidia or the AIB's have any method of testing the 980/980Ti/970 ASIC's before putting them on a PCB? Do AIB's do any testing of their L2C/SYS/XBAR settings before a card is shipped? Or would any such issues be handled as an RMA?


----------



## navjack27

i forget what my stock values were but they were REALLY high like 1900 or something for some of em. i assume since my asic is 80 something that there is some way they test and tune those values per card per chip


----------



## RnRollie

First, i'm sorry if this has been asked before, i probably overlooked it as i couldn't find the answers

Ok, i've got (preordered at the time) an EVGA SC "Ref design" - Hynix RAM - bios 84.00.*32.00.90* - ASIC: 74% (under water)
Recently i managed to cheaply get a new Palit "Jetstream" - Samsung RAM - bios 84.00.*41.00.1C* - ASIC: 85.7% (soon to be under water)

So, the question are:
1. Any benefit of flashing the EVGA to 84.00.41.00.1C ?
2. Or should i go for one of the modded bios and push them to the edge?

I mean, AFAIK there are no flaws in the older 84.00.32.00.90 bios and thus assume it is not necessary and i'm quite happy with "out of the box" performance and pushing to only 110% (PrecisionX) ; but i'm willing to push a bit more once the Palit is under water. And wondering if flashing the EVGA would help in the push.

Note: Although without going crazy, unless someone is willing to gift me a pair of Titan Xp's or 1080 TI's when i burn my 980TI's


----------



## looniam

it's not a good idea to cross flash vendors. i can say for the 1.5 years i've been on this tread - it doesn't ever seem to end go well. well the card gets bricked and using another gpu can reflash it proper but alas doesn't go well.

on a side note:
it may be different w/pascal or i see the 1080 owners club passing around an asus bios like a $2 hooker at a biker rally w/o issues. but again no go w/maxwell.


----------



## RnRollie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> it's not a good idea to cross flash vendors. i can say for the 1.5 years i've been on this tread - it doesn't ever seem to end go well.
> ---snip---
> no go w/maxwell.


Well i wasn't planning flashing the EVGA with the Palit (nvidia) BIOS








But afaik there IS an EVGA 84.00.41.00.xx bios available from techpowerup or evga... so i was wondering


----------



## looniam

OH!







it threw me of with the *1C*

you can flash the older *hynix* 84.00.*32*.00.90 card with the newer *sammy* 84.00.*41*.00.90 bios

i did that accidentally - bought a card w/sammy but had to RMA and got an older hynix one back. without paying attention i flashed one of my *41* modded bioses and didn't have any issues. but it didn't seem to make any difference. i just tried again the other night as i was tinkering the bios some more - this time intentionally.

but it doesn't work the other way around (going 84.00.41.00.90 to 84.00.32.00.90. seen that fail dozen time here. so old to new but not new to old. make sense?


----------



## GreedyMuffin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1618628/forum-folding-war-2017-second-hand-hounds-lets-end-2016-finally/0_20
> 
> Did you join my FFW team? The competition runs from February 13 to 21 and you don't have to fold 24/7.
> 
> Highest I could keep my GTX 980 Ti folding stable was 1491 but I brought it down to about 1350 on the core because it was getting to hot with the Kaken G10 and H55 running only push out.


Hey bud! I was supposed to join a bit, but I am too god damn loyal to team hardware.no, "War" has helped me enormously! He is good for 20 mill PPD a day, his machine-park is breathtaking!


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> And here I am with a 980Ti (In my folding/lan rig) that can do 1515 or so on stock voltage..


Jeez. My cards are under water and the core temps are fantastic (46C/48C max) but always run into issue even if I bump them up from 1350 to 1450 when folding. Been toying around with airflow and other settings and can't seem to isolate any single cause.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GreedyMuffin*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1618628/forum-folding-war-2017-second-hand-hounds-lets-end-2016-finally/0_20
> 
> Did you join my FFW team? The competition runs from February 13 to 21 and you don't have to fold 24/7.
> 
> Highest I could keep my GTX 980 Ti folding stable was 1491 but I brought it down to about 1350 on the core because it was getting to hot with the Kaken G10 and H55 running only push out.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey bud! I was supposed to join a bit, but I am too god damn loyal to team hardware.no, "War" has helped me enormously! He is good for 20 mill PPD a day, his machine-park is breathtaking!
Click to expand...

I have been folding long enough to know that team and user. I'm just a small folder compared to War. I'm still working on my first billion for OCN. I'm used to getting passed ever day.

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=hertz9753


----------



## GoLDii3

Has anyone ever had a card go bonkers from one day to another? Everything was fine two days ago,played some Watch Dogs 2,finished Far Cry Blood Dragon last week and before that Shadow Warrior 2.

Then that same day,just a few hours later my card started locking due to TDR's. Could play 20 minutes sometimes,then maybe 5. Sometimes i can leave The Witcher 3 running for one hour,no problem. I restart and it crashes within 10 minutes again.

I don't know what to do. I have ordered a new PSU to troubleshoot and will try with my rig and mom's one.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Has anyone ever had a card go bonkers from one day to another? Everything was fine two days ago,played some Watch Dogs 2,finished Far Cry Blood Dragon last week and before that Shadow Warrior 2.
> 
> Then that same day,just a few hours later my card started locking due to TDR's. Could play 20 minutes sometimes,then maybe 5. Sometimes i can leave The Witcher 3 running for one hour,no problem. I restart and it crashes within 10 minutes again.
> 
> I don't know what to do. I have ordered a new PSU to troubleshoot and will try with my rig and mom's one.


Could Windoze 10 have automagically updated your drivers?


----------



## 8051

I have a Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti that I mounted some high perf., shrouded fans to in place of the anemic stock fans. At 1.281V Vcore and overclocked to 1468/4000 core/mem it never goes above 60° C. Would it be worth it to get a Arctic Cooling high end heatsink for it to get lower temps, increase the Vcore and get higher overclocks?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I have a Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti that I mounted some high perf., shrouded fans to in place of the anemic stock fans. At 1.281V Vcore and overclocked to 1468/4000 core/mem it never goes above 60° C. Would it be worth it to get a Arctic Cooling high end heatsink for it to get lower temps, increase the Vcore and get higher overclocks?


Eeeh! I'd be careful of your VRM temperatures, which is something you can't measure easily. Just because you can cool your GPU core to 60C, doesn't mean your VRM is staying cool at those clocks and voltage. Provided VRM's can operate up to 120C, I'd still not run them anywhere near 100C.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I have a Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti that I mounted some high perf., shrouded fans to in place of the anemic stock fans. At 1.281V Vcore and overclocked to 1468/4000 core/mem it never goes above 60° C. Would it be worth it to get a Arctic Cooling high end heatsink for it to get lower temps, increase the Vcore and get higher overclocks?


you won't get anything worth it switching air cooling with those temps you're getting already. and as mentioned lower than vcore; _you really want to keep it 1.268 or less on air._ i'm going to guess and say you're getting maybe another 13-26Mhz cranking it up that much higher, which won't make a difference in gaming.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you won't get anything worth it switching air cooling with those temps you're getting already. and as mentioned lower than vcore; _you really want to keep it 1.268 or less on air._ i'm going to guess and say you're getting maybe another 13-26Mhz cranking it up that much higher, which won't make a difference in gaming.


Your prediction is amazingly accurate, by going up to 1.281 over 1.268 I gained 12 MHz on Unigine Heaven -- I can run it at 1480 instead of 1468.

I have a shrouded, 1.2A, 3200RPM, 127x38mm, 141CFM fan blowing on the VRM's.

What about water cooling? What if a water cooling setup could bring the temps down to say 40° C? Would that make any diff. in my overclocks?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you won't get anything worth it switching air cooling with those temps you're getting already. and as mentioned lower than vcore; _you really want to keep it 1.268 or less on air._ i'm going to guess and say you're getting maybe another 13-26Mhz cranking it up that much higher, which won't make a difference in gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your prediction is amazingly accurate, by going up to 1.281 over 1.268 I gained 12 MHz on Unigine Heaven -- I can run it at 1480 instead of 1468.
> 
> I have a shrouded, 1.2A, 3200RPM, 127x38mm, 141CFM fan blowing on the VRM's.
> 
> What about water cooling? What if a water cooling setup could bring the temps down to say 40° C? Would that make any diff. in my overclocks?
Click to expand...

i got to admit it was some experience but luck too.









yes you can gain more from getting lower temps but not alot (~36-48Mhz). i found from my personal experience i was able to get more out of the gpu when keeping the temps below 54c. maxwell likes cooler temps by far (and pascal even more so). but i don't know what water cooling you are thinking of; the best would be a full cover WB if you have a custom loop. but at this time even the cost of ~$170 might not be worth it unless you plan on keeping the card long. i just passed up getting a full coverage WB for $60 since my uni-block and a fan directly on the vrms is doing well enough and i have the upgrade itch.

if you are thinking of an AIO, the NZXT G10 might fit. but then though not blowing warm/hot air on the vrms (mentioned in spoiler) it still won't keep that as cool as water but better.


Spoiler: air cooler stuff



you have an excellent cooler on that card: (finally *found a site* that tore it apart well.):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the heatsink on the cooler (red box) covers the gpu and vram (and i am guessing the power delivery to the vram at top) the fans and heatpipe (blue box) is over the vmrs (power delivery) for the gpu and has it's own heatsink (green box). that vrm heatsink is a nicer solution and any reference or some custom designs and help cool them off well. however, that fan(s) over them is blowing warm/hot air on the vrm heatsink. that warm/hot air is coming from the gpu/vram heatsink that goes down the copper pipes and fins.

this was on the same site and those yellow line show how the heat would travel:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







so what i am saying is though you have a little wiggle room pushing the voltage, there are still limitations with air cooling, even though you installed better fans. i am not sure how long of a period of time you were at 1.281v but no matter, i won't try to scold you and say you were lucky nothing set on fire. but i'd suggest keeping it dialed back esp when/if you just game; unless you have a game/resolution where even a few more FPS is meaningful - but i can't think of any right now.



^put that in a spoiler because well . .too much coffee.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i got to admit it was some experience but luck too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes you can gain more from getting lower temps but not alot (~36-48Mhz). i found from my personal experience i was able to get more out of the gpu when keeping the temps below 54c. maxwell likes cooler temps by far (and pascal even more so). but i don't know what water cooling you are thinking of; the best would be a full cover WB if you have a custom loop. but at this time even the cost of ~$170 might not be worth it unless you plan on keeping the card long. i just passed up getting a full coverage WB for $60 since my uni-block and a fan directly on the vrms is doing well enough and i have the upgrade itch.
> 
> if you are thinking of an AIO, the NZXT G10 might fit. but then though not blowing warm/hot air on the vrms (mentioned in spoiler) it still won't keep that as cool as water but better.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: air cooler stuff
> 
> 
> 
> you have an excellent cooler on that card: (finally *found a site* that tore it apart well.):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the heatsink on the cooler (red box) covers the gpu and vram (and i am guessing the power delivery to the vram at top) the fans and heatpipe (blue box) is over the vmrs (power delivery) for the gpu and has it's own heatsink (green box). that vrm heatsink is a nicer solution and any reference or some custom designs and help cool them off well. however, that fan(s) over them is blowing warm/hot air on the vrm heatsink. that warm/hot air is coming from the gpu/vram heatsink that goes down the copper pipes and fins.
> 
> this was on the same site and those yellow line show how the heat would travel:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so what i am saying is though you have a little wiggle room pushing the voltage, there are still limitations with air cooling, even though you installed better fans. i am not sure how long of a period of time you were at 1.281v but no matter, i won't try to scold you and say you were lucky nothing set on fire. but i'd suggest keeping it dialed back esp when/if you just game; unless you have a game/resolution where even a few more FPS is meaningful - but i can't think of any right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ^put that in a spoiler because well . .too much coffee.


Hey looniam would you mind modifying my GTX 980 Ti G1 bios to nVidia's reference 980 Ti clocks? It has a 60% ASIC i have been having crashes in intensive games like TW3 figured out i could try that before RMAing the card wich is not easy.

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## looniam

whats your "normal" boost?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> whats your "normal" boost?


it boosts to 1328 with no overclock involved

base clock is 1152


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> whats your "normal" boost?
> 
> 
> 
> it boosts to 1328 with no overclock involved
> 
> base clock is 1152
Click to expand...

i suspect you'll get 1177/1178 boost (seems your card like CLK57):


ReferenceGM200.zip 152k .zip file


yeah insert *not my fault [yada yada yada] disclaimer* here.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i suspect you'll get 1177/1178 boost (seems your card like CLK57):
> 
> 
> ReferenceGM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> yeah insert *not my fault [yada yada yada] disclaimer* here.


yeah spot on,hope this fixes it for good damn it.


----------



## looniam

oh yeah, forgot to say:

GL!


----------



## Hefny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you won't get anything worth it switching air cooling with those temps you're getting already. and as mentioned lower than vcore; _you really want to keep it 1.268 or less on air._ i'm going to guess and say you're getting maybe another 13-26Mhz cranking it up that much higher, which won't make a difference in gaming.


You mean Accelero Xtreme or Hybrid watercooling? The Xtreme will not get you better cooling, and the Hybrid watercooling might be better for core but you might get hotter VRM as looniam answered you.
Also Arctic cooling is greatly dependent on the backplate cooling, which might not be fitting well special cards.
A good compromise would be using MX4 thermal compound and Arctic pads instead of the factory one, you might then see better performance like I have on my Gigabyte Xtreme.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh yeah, forgot to say:
> 
> GL!


It looks like i have finally found a concrete lead on what's going on.

I think it's the power supply. Well somewhat. I ran Unigine Heaven for 2 hrs yesterday with that BIOS. One thing i noted is that the "memory controller" was at 50%. That is rarely the case with games i think.

When running MSI Kombustor "GPU Burner" test,it peaks the "memory controller" to 90%. I ran it for 11 minutes wich was a novelty since i already tried it before and longest it went was 5 minutes. That was done with the power limit at 70% wich limited the voltage to around 1,08V and made so that the TDP on GPU-Z was at 70% max.

I know that value has Little meaning,but then i ran it at default 100% power limit wich shoot the voltage at stock 1.19V and the TDP went to 85%. Two minutes later it crashed like always,with checkerboard pattern artifacts.

I will have confirmation down the weekend when my new Corsair CX650M comes in. I hope it's that and not the GPU.

I do not know much about the Maxwell architecture,besides power do you think increased voltage could be the culprit?


----------



## looniam

idk, the only time i had a checkerboard was when i'd hit more than 64c w/card i RMA'd.

should have kept it because what i got back doesn't OC as well and bought a water cooling kit a week later.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> oh yeah, forgot to say:
> 
> GL!


Looniam, have you noticed the large variance in L2C/SYS/XBAR values in the VBIOS for various 980Ti's -- even from the same
manufacturer?

Would it be worthwhile to lower the L2C/SYS/XBAR to see if it would allow for a higher core clock? What about lowering memory
speed to increase core clock, does that work?

Since I've put high power fans on my Zotac 980Ti AMP Extreme, I've run the core voltage all the way up past 1.3V. It didn't seem
to affect core temps that much either, but didn't make any noticeable diff. in overclocking either.


----------



## looniam

if you want higher clock speed, substantially lower the temps. i've experienced <72 then <54 and even <36 each gave me ~26-39Mhz. more. maxwell doesn't do well with voltage like kepler did unless you're going sub ambient with LN2/DICE. this is where ASIC% has any meaning; the higher % the less voltage you'll need at a given clock speed which helps taming the temps.

i've seen folks claim those L2C/SYS/XBAR speeds help increase benchmark scores for a given clock speed but not help OCing further. however when the 980/970 (GM204) was released the first maxwell bios modders claimed nvidia "cheated" and lowered those to help increase clock speeds (meh). i've played around with them but not enough to tell. i changed GoLDii3's because he asked for reference and that's a copy paste from a reference bios.

tbh, when it comes to BIOS modding, i am a total freaking hack.









and stock vram speeds won't affect the core clock. it's when you push both vram/core together that you have to choose the last few Hz of one over the other and go in the favor of core.


----------



## paskowitz

From what I have seen the only thing a BIOS can help with is disabling GPU boost and locking the clock. That way you can set the frequency and be sure it isn't going to fluctuate, possibly and needlessly leading to instability. I would also affirm looniam's temperature scale. That is pretty much on the money to what I experience. While 1500 to 1600Mhz can make a big difference in Firestrike, it makes very little difference in game FPS.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> From what I have seen the only thing a BIOS can help with is disabling GPU boost and locking the clock. That way you can set the frequency and be sure it isn't going to fluctuate, possibly and needlessly leading to instability. I would also affirm looniam's temperature scale. That is pretty much on the money to what I experience. While 1500 to 1600Mhz can make a big difference in Firestrike, it makes very little difference in game FPS.


Wut 

I really dislike it when people say the general statement "makes very little difference in game fps". It's a lie, an increase in clocks always has a positive effect on fps. 1500 to 1600 would be a very large difference.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Wut
> 
> I really dislike it when people say the general statement "makes very little difference in game fps". It's a lie, an increase in clocks always has a positive effect on fps. 1500 to 1600 would be a very large difference.


That really depends on 2 things.

1. Doesn't matter in gaming fps if you are already skyrocketing past 120fps at 1440p for example.

2. DO matter a lot when you are hovering under 30fps in 4K.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> if you want higher clock speed, substantially lower the temps. i've experienced <72 then <54 and even <36 each gave me ~26-39Mhz. more. maxwell doesn't do well with voltage like kepler did unless you're going sub ambient with LN2/DICE. this is where ASIC% has any meaning; the higher % the less voltage you'll need at a given clock speed which helps taming the temps.
> 
> i've seen folks claim those L2C/SYS/XBAR speeds help increase benchmark scores for a given clock speed but not help OCing further. however when the 980/970 (GM204) was released the first maxwell bios modders claimed nvidia "cheated" and lowered those to help increase clock speeds (meh). i've played around with them but not enough to tell. i changed GoLDii3's because he asked for reference and that's a copy paste from a reference bios.
> 
> tbh, when it comes to BIOS modding, i am a total freaking hack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and stock vram speeds won't affect the core clock. it's when you push both vram/core together that you have to choose the last few Hz of one over the other and go in the favor of core.


Considering my lack of success w/higher voltages I'm going to try going lower. I never really even bothered w/voltages < 1.256, because I was still thinking Maxwell would be like Kepler.

My ASIC score is 71.2%.

Thanks Looniam.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> That really depends on 2 things.
> 
> 1. Doesn't matter in gaming fps if you are already skyrocketing past 120fps at 1440p for example.
> 
> 2. DO matter a lot when you are hovering under 30fps in 4K.


*It doesn't make a big difference for most people.

That being said, I apologize for my empirical statement. Usually they aren't a good idea.


----------



## RnRollie

Stupid question; does ASIC % change over time?
I mean is it a fixed value put in some register by the manufacturer
Or is it a calculated value based on measurements and if so, is the "formula" being precision tweaked every now and then?

I'm asking because i seem to remember the ASIC of my EVGA 980TI SC being in the high '80s when it was new, while GPU-Z now reports 74%
My much more recent Palit addition is reported 85.7% And my "old" 690 reported an incredible 96% at the time.

I'm just wondering if my memory is playing tricks on me or if there are some complexities going on i dont know about.

And yeah, i know i could type "what is ASIC" in google, but i also know that will send me on a 2-3 hour journey to sift through it all and i really dont have the time for that now


----------



## mouacyk

Mine hasn't budged in 1.5 years from 71.5%.


----------



## Surprentis

Could someone point me in the right direction of a good beginners overclocking guide for the 980ti?


----------



## gabeomatic

It obviously differs slightly on each card (even of the same type), but these are good starting points.

http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1965-overclocking-gtx-980-ti-performance-benchmark

http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-overclocking-best-playable-settings/

Keep in mind that things will also change with time, newer drivers and modern games. 980ti's are great overclockers, so if you don't get too crazy it'll be fairly straightforward with a nice performance gain









Love my Zotac 980 ti AMP Extreme!

Bonus:

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/3bc3gg/980_ti_overclock_thread/


----------



## looniam

best i can do is repost vince's (evga's kingpin) explanation when he corrected me after i commented the higher=less leakage:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thechosenwon*
> 
> I should check back here more often, your explanation is not exactly correct.
> 
> Easiest way to explain ASIC and how it relates to you guys is that it is a measurement of the quality of the gpu and how well it can scale at a set baseline voltage.
> Higher asic means it needs less voltage for XXX clock. Lower asic means it will need more voltage for XXX clock.
> Prior to maxwell, *ASIC HAD LESS meaning or I should say was less significant* because you got a lot of voltage scaling out of Kepler. You could take a lower asic 780kpti card for example, give it lots of volts and it can hit the same clocks as a higher asic counterpart running less voltage but clocking higher. On Maxwell, we do not have this luxury of running 1.4v+ on the gpus using air/water cooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This means that ASIC is more relevant because "typically and in most cases" a higher ASIC card will get you more clocks with the lowest possible voltage at the end of the day considering the voltage limits on Maxwell. For the sole reason of not being able to add much voltage on air/water with maxwell, ASIC becomes more relevant this gen, not the other way around.
> If you take ten pieces 80% ASIC and 10 pieces of 70% ASIC, and see how high each one clocks with min def voltage for KP980ti cards of 1.16v under 3d load, you will see the higher ASIC cards clocking the highest. There are always exceptions ofc, so not all cards will fall in line like that. Which brings us to the next part, leakage.
> 
> ASIC does not accurately reflect leakage unfortunately and THIS is the lottery part of the equation and what can cause a high asic card to "underperform" to expectations. *HIGHER ASIC DOES NOT EQUAL LOWER LEAKAGE*, it is the opposite. Higher ASIC has higher leakage PERIOD. Leakage and gpu scalability/headroom/ASIC VALUE scale linearly together. Lowest ASIC cards have lowest leakage, this is one reason why on Kepler you were able to increase the voltage on a low ASIC part so much and get good scaling on air water, because they had lowest leakage. Can a lower asic card clock higher than a higher asic card, YES! It is because of leakage values and all cards are different. The "lottery" is the LEAKAGE. Some high asic gpus have insane leakage numbers, This is THE SOLE reason why a high ASIC card may fall short on air/water. So much nonsense about ASIC on the net since 980KPti launched, what I explained is the real deal. Hope it helps you to understand more.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> AISC represents how much "leakage" a chip has.
> 
> higher ASIC is lower leakage and won't need as much voltage to get the same clock speed as a chip with a lower ASIC.
> 
> prior to maxwell, ASIC had more meaning but now plays a much smaller role in OCing. your 75% ASIC card will boost slightly higher out of the box (w/default voltage) than a 72% ASIC card. but how much more you get out of it is still the silicone lottery (as usual) and what kind of temps its dealing with - lower=better.
Click to expand...

btw, if i correctly understand what is leaking, that would be the transistor gate. so i am not sure how a gate would leak less over time since i would assume it might leak more, getting a higher ASIC.


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gabeomatic*
> 
> It obviously differs slightly on each card (even of the same type), but these are good starting points.
> 
> http://www.gamersnexus.net/guides/1965-overclocking-gtx-980-ti-performance-benchmark
> 
> http://techgage.com/article/nvidia-geforce-gtx-980-ti-overclocking-best-playable-settings/
> 
> Keep in mind that things will also change with time, newer drivers and modern games. 980ti's are great overclockers, so if you don't get too crazy it'll be fairly straightforward with a nice performance gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love my Zotac 980 ti AMP Extreme!
> 
> Bonus:
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/3bc3gg/980_ti_overclock_thread/


I hope so mines asic quality seems crappy @ 70.1% I blow at the lottery for cpu's/gpus lol


----------



## GoLDii3

Do you guys think it is possible for a card with such a beefy cooler as the G1 to overheat the memory chips? Overheated memory can cause artifacts right¿?

I recently have been on a silence hunt...got rid of my H80i because the pump was too noisy,changed a bunch of fans. I do not remember when i removed my side fan but i did...so did i remove my front fan a few days ago....wonder if that has anything to do with my problems.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*
> 
> I hope so mines asic quality seems crappy @ 70.1% I blow at the lottery for cpu's/gpus lol


Dont worry about asic at all.
Iv got 2X 980ti.
Ones 63% (EVGA superclock) and overclocks to 1501mhz on 1.23v
Other ones 79% (Gigabyte G1) and overclocks to 1501mhz on 1.25v

The biggest difference is the temps they like.
63% ones gets unstable above 60C
79% one will happily run at 70C
I put them both under water so temps never go over 50C but that made no difference to overclocking then having there stock coolers with Fan set to 100% once it went over 50C.
Just its not noisy as hell other then the coil whine.


----------



## grsmobile

Hey guys,

I flashed the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom bios onto my EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid (from the first page of this thread) and everything is going well, no throttling or anything but the card refuses to downclock at idle!











Was fine before the flash, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## GoLDii3

Does anyone with a GTX 980 Ti G1 know what size and thickness are the thermal pads?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Does anyone with a GTX 980 Ti G1 know what size and thickness are the thermal pads?


if not wrong they are the standard 0.5mm

hope that helps

i did change mine to thermal grizzly when i ran my g1 980ti on air


----------



## Surprentis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Dont worry about asic at all.
> Iv got 2X 980ti.
> Ones 63% (EVGA superclock) and overclocks to 1501mhz on 1.23v
> Other ones 79% (Gigabyte G1) and overclocks to 1501mhz on 1.25v
> 
> The biggest difference is the temps they like.
> 63% ones gets unstable above 60C
> 79% one will happily run at 70C
> I put them both under water so temps never go over 50C but that made no difference to overclocking then having there stock coolers with Fan set to 100% once it went over 50C.
> Just its not noisy as hell other then the coil whine.


Thanks that makes me feel better about it. I just need to figure out how to OC a graphics card now. I have gotten somewhat mediocre at the CPU so I am comfortable with that aspect but I am not seasoned at all yet with my graphics card. Do I just use the EVGA precision thing to do the OC or is there another way? I still need to google search and try to find a good guide.

Thanks!


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quick question, guys: would it be worth grabbing a second EVGA 980 Ti Classy? I can get one used at a reasonable price, but I'm about to be 2 generations behind when the 11XX series comes out. I'd only use the 2 for [email protected] since just the single Classy handles my 34" Curved Ultrawide at 3440x1440 & 60hz without issue.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quick question, guys: would it be worth grabbing a second EVGA 980 Ti Classy? I can get one used at a reasonable price, but I'm about to be 2 generations behind when the 11XX series comes out. I'd only use the 2 for [email protected] since just the single Classy handles my 34" Curved Ultrawide at 3440x1440 & 60hz without issue.


Below $250, then might as well. Otherwise I wouldn't bother. Realistically, by 1180 the 980 ti will hit a price floor of about $150. Prices will also drop in 1080 Ti launch. So you may want to wait until then.


----------



## looniam

that's up to you for folding. just keep in mind there are two classys; the 06G-P4-4998 has 1190/1291 base/boost whereas the 06G-P4-4997 is reference clocks.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Below $250, then might as well. Otherwise I wouldn't bother. Realistically, by 1180 the 980 ti will hit a price floor of about $150. Prices will also drop in 1080 Ti launch. So you may want to wait until then.


Good point. It may be worth waiting until then. They're still well above $250 right now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that's up to you for folding. just keep in mind there are two classys; the 06G-P4-4998 has 1190/1291 base/boost whereas the 06G-P4-4997 is reference clocks.


Oh, how can I tell which one I own?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that's up to you for folding. just keep in mind there are two classys; the 06G-P4-4998 has 1190/1291 base/boost whereas the 06G-P4-4997 is reference clocks.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, how can I tell which one I own?
Click to expand...

should be on the sticker that's on the back of the PCB/backplate.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> should be on the sticker that's on the back of the PCB/backplate.


So mine is the base/boost model.







Thanks! +1


----------



## looniam

i just thought for a second and yeah GPU-Z shows base/boost but i guess looking was easy enough.


----------



## 8051

Would having the L2C/SYS/XBAR values too low affect the stability of an overclock?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Hey guys I need someone with trimmer + math to help me out
> 
> I just ordered this for my 980 Ti. Wanting to do a mem mod (same as titan X) Just a few questions
> 
> Default settings = 3.09kOhms. What math is required to figure out the voltage
> 
> Also higher resistance = more mem voltage, what would be the voltage limit for GDDR5 and stock reference VRM?
> 
> GPU = EVGA reference (BIOS MOD) 980 Ti Hybrid (watercooling).
> 
> 
> 
> you realize the hybrid isn't water cooling the vram?
> 
> from what little i understand, too hot vram=fail, bad, can you RMA the card?
> 
> but with that out of the way, sorry i don't know the answer but just point you towards the kingpin forums where reading posts by TiN may help you.
> 
> in the 980ti kinpin post:
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> For Memory (bottom) should use 1 kOhm resistance, like 3296W-1-102LF.
> Bottom trimpot is for increasing MEM voltage (lower resistance increases voltage).
> 
> Adjusting resistance down to 550 ohm will increase memory voltage to ~1.7V.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> be safe, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "The card itself utilizes a full-coverage shroud under which is the GPU block and a secondary heatsink for cooling the VRM and memory. It may look basic but the shroud allows the single fan to better direct its airflow over critical components since the water block only cools the GM104 core. Plus, it looks sleek and clean"
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/69434-evga-gtx-980-hybrid-review.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not looking to push 1.7v. Just enough to pass 2Ghz OC (which is unstable) maybe even bit more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it's just a cooling plate that air blows over:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: because a picture is worth a thousand words
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ie air cooling.
> 
> i'll give the hint again, *be safe*. and i suggested looking for TiN's posts since no one here has done a v-mod like that.
> 
> or better yet go to the v-mod sub forum:
> http://www.overclock.net/f/188/graphics-cards-volt-mods
> 
> btw, hot vram gets unstable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just realized that I have a 20kohm. I can turn that down to say 600 ohms? give me 1.6v or more? also GDDR5 is 1.5v stock?
Click to expand...

So can I use a 20kohm and turn it down to say 1.00kohm or 900ohms to give the memory 1.6v ++? Teh guide said to buy a 10kohm but mine is 20kohm, not sure if it does make much of a difference.


----------



## michael-ocn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JoeSamo86*
> 
> Thanks that makes me feel better about it. I just need to figure out how to OC a graphics card now. I have gotten somewhat mediocre at the CPU so I am comfortable with that aspect but I am not seasoned at all yet with my graphics card. Do I just use the EVGA precision thing to do the OC or is there another way? I still need to google search and try to find a good guide.
> 
> Thanks!


I like msi afterburner, real similar but different, i think it uses less cpu in the background (but i haven't tried precX recently).

- make a more aggressive fan curve, the stock curve lets it get hotter than it should
- push the power limit up to the max afterburner will allow
- find the max stable core clock within your temp/power constraints, you'll probably have to bump the core voltage up to get there
- put core clock back to stock
- find the max stable mem clock
- then try to put the two together, you'll probably have to back of a little on one or both of the max's you determine for each independently

i use valley, heaven, and 3dmark for gpu stability testing. I like to keep mine under 70c, so i don't max the voltage out.

Here's an old post that has some details, i'm not sure how good of a guide this is, but...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> EDIT: I see you have 2x cards for SLI. The little guide I wrote still applies, but read this paragraph last. *You want to make sure you synchronize clocks of both cards in MSI Afterburner Settings General tab*. Unfortunately your SLI overclock will be limited to what the card with the worse overclock can handle. Clock and test BOTH cards in SLI mode, not individually if you plan on using SLI in all games. If some games do not use SLI or you wish to use only ONE card to prevent high input lag in some specific game, then *de-synchronize both cards and test each one separately* to find the highest clocks for each card and *select the highest-clocking card for that specific game*. *Make sure to save your profiles*, 1 profile *for the highest overclock on both cards* and another profile *for the single card* approach.
> 
> *Uninstall Gigabyte software and restart*. Download MSI Afterburner (MSI Afterburner = MSI AB) 4.1.0.0, install it, and launch it. You will see some sliders for GPU clock and Memory clock and also for Temperature, Voltage and Power Limit. *You can SAFELY max out your Voltage slider, Temperature slider, and Power Limit slider* without any chances of burning down or damaging your card. Some people would advice to NOT change voltage and leave it stock, but voltage regulation should be the LAST step IMHO (please read the last paragraph regarding voltage). I advice to disconnect Temperature and Power Limit slider synchronization and then select to prioritize Temperature and NOT the Power Limit. In MSI Afterburner settings, make sure to tick all voltage-related settings/options under "Compatibility Properties" in General tab, *except for the bottom one "Force Constant Voltage"*, which must remain un-ticked. In MSI Afterburner, make sure to create a proper fan curve. I would use a steep one that forces you card's fans to spin @ 60% at the lowest temperature and then increase and reach 100% fan speed once GPU temperature reaches 60C. Personally, I just make the curve stay @ 100% fan speed regardless of GPU temperature on my very quiete MSI GTX 980 Gaming. Your curve in that case would be a straight horizontal line @ the very top of the graph. It really depends on how loud your card is and whether you care for it being quieter at lower temperature. Since you have SLI, which generates more heat, I would certainly keep fan speed as high as possible at any temperature.
> 
> Then you should start increasing your GPU clock and testing it with games and benchmarks. Once you find the most stable GPU clock, move on to Memory clock. Be aware of the fact that to find to true GPU clock and true Memory clock can take several days. Sometimes all benchmarks pass just fine without artifacts and crashes, but some specific game may suddenly crash after 2hrs of gameplay or produce artifacts. If that same game never crashed with stock clocks before, then you have pushed your overclock a bit too far. In that case decrease it and play that game with updated clocks to make it does not crash even after 24hrs of gameplay! This is why it is best to test videocard overclocks by allowing some synthetic or better yet - game benchmark to run in repetative loops for at least 6-8hours as you sleep at night.
> 
> When your GPU is overclocked to its max, *overclocking Memory may result in de-stabilizing GPU overclock* because the videocard has to provide more juice to Memory clock as you increase it, leaving GPU clock with less juice. So, its trial and error once you have overclocked both GPU and Memory to their max or close-to-max clocks. *You have an excellent videocard*, so I would advice on *clocking GPU to 1500Hz as your first step* and then *clocking your Memory to 7800Mhz*. If those clocks are stable, then start working on pushing GPU to 1520Mhz and above first, testing it with benchmarks and games for artifacts and crashes, then move on to Memory clock, which should be able to handle about 8000-8200Mhz. *Each card is different* though and you might have gotten one that does only 7400Mhz on Memory and 1480Mhz on GPU. Its a lottery. Be aware that your maximum stable overclock may decrease 2-3 weeks after you found those highest-stable clocks. This is because overclock-ability of a videocard decreases over time. It doesn't mean it gets damaged, but it still decreases over time. This is also why many would advice to *find your maximum overclock* and then *decrease it by at least 10-15Mhz (20Mhz best) on GPU and by at least 100-200Mhz zon Memory to get that TRUE stable clock*.
> 
> I hope you know what artifacts are. They are graphical anomalies. For example, i*f you start seeing odd squares, colors, shapes, flickering, patterns, and anything that does NOT happen when GPU and Memory clocks are their stock speeds*, then you are seeing artifacts. If you are seeing artifacts, decrease your GPU clocks and Memory clocks until you no longer see them and then decrease clocks by good 10-15Mhz on GPU and 100-200Mhz on Memory to make sure everything is truly stable. *Artifacts do NOT damage your videocard*. I find that GPU artifacts are usually small shadow-like, gray/black flickering triangles. Memory artifacts usually cover the entire screen with all kinds of squares of different colors, patterns, etc.
> 
> Once your found those highest stable clocks for GPU and Memory, begin to decrease your voltage and test your card with games and benchmarks. See if your clocks are stable at lower voltage and push it down as much as you can without de-stabilizing those clocks. Once you start getting crashes and artifacts, increase voltage back to what was the lowest stable setting. Again, highest stable *clocks may be reduced over time and need more voltage*. They can greatly depend on your temperature. I can clock 1550/8000Mhz on a cold day with my window open, but on hot summer day the best I can pull is 1530/7600Mhz.
> 
> If you want just a good OC without finding out your highest one and doing all the work, then I would suggest settings GPU to 1500Mhz and Memory to 8000Mhz to see if it is 100% stable. If it is, then just save the new OC in a profile and forget about the rest, although I would certain raise Power Limut slider, Voltage slider, and Temperature slider to their max.
> 
> *P.S. Nothing says THANKS better than a rep point!*


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grsmobile*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I flashed the 980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom bios onto my EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid (from the first page of this thread) and everything is going well, no throttling or anything but the card refuses to downclock at idle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was fine before the flash, any help would be greatly appreciated


I know that its a bit late but if you have changed the power management mode to prefer maximum performance that could be the problem , be sure that you have adaptive or try a DDU unistall and clean install of the drivers again


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Dont worry about asic at all.
> Iv got 2X 980ti.
> Ones 63% (EVGA superclock) and overclocks to 1501mhz on 1.23v
> Other ones 79% (Gigabyte G1) and overclocks to 1501mhz on 1.25v
> 
> The biggest difference is the temps they like.
> 63% ones gets unstable above 60C
> 79% one will happily run at 70C
> I put them both under water so temps never go over 50C but that made no difference to overclocking then having there stock coolers with Fan set to 100% once it went over 50C.
> Just its not noisy as hell other then the coil whine.


Is it still relevant have 2 gtx980ti in 2017 ? I`m thinking about update... Maybe buy second one 980ti or wait 1080ti (I have full water cooling too)


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Is it still relevant have 2 gtx980ti in 2017 ? I`m thinking about update... Maybe buy second one 980ti or wait 1080ti (I have full water cooling too)


I'm ditching my 2 980Tis for one 1080Ti. I'm so done with SLI. Nothing works with it anymore. Battlefield 1 is still broken with SLI, Killing Floor 2 is broken, Gears of War 4 doesn't support it, Titanfall 2 doesn't support it, and I could go on. And I will, to play Ashes of the Singularity I have to disable SLI to use two cards via DX12, and not in the games profile, but the master SLI switch in the driver. Then for Civ6 I have to enable SLI and use some split screen support. When I bought into SLI in 2012 with two 670s it was a great buy. Everything worked great. Since DX12 it seems no one is interested in SLI anymore. That includes the devs, publishers, and Nvidia. So I'm out.

Sorry for the rant there, but I have been needing to get that out for awhile


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I'm ditching my 2 980Tis for one 1080Ti. I'm so done with SLI. Nothing works with it anymore. Battlefield 1 is still broken with SLI, Killing Floor 2 is broken, Gears of War 4 doesn't support it, Titanfall 2 doesn't support it, and I could go on. And I will, to play Ashes of the Singularity I have to disable SLI to use two cards via DX12, and not in the games profile, but the master SLI switch in the driver. Then for Civ6 I have to enable SLI and use some split screen support. When I bought into SLI in 2012 with two 670s it was a great buy. Everything worked great. Since DX12 it seems no one is interested in SLI anymore. That includes the devs, publishers, and Nvidia. So I'm out.
> 
> Sorry for the rant there, but I have been needing to get that out for awhile


Thank you for really helpful feedback







my friend told me today the same (he had sli from two 970`s one year ago). I understand your pain.


----------



## supersf

Two used overclocked 980 Ti will give you performance of Titan XP for the half price.


----------



## rexbinary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Two used overclocked 980 Ti will give you performance of Titan XP for the half price.


I have two coming up for sale very shortly.


----------



## supersf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I have two coming up for sale very shortly.


That's nice. I have one with Kraken and H90 and add a second one soon.
980ti I can buy for 400 cad + 35 cad Kraken + AIO water, 500 cad for all. Really cheap and dead silent with Hyperborea fans at 600-900. OC give +30% performance.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Two used overclocked 980 Ti will give you performance of Titan XP for the half price.


Or a lot of headaches and no money in your pockets.


----------



## supersf

Hmmm, but I never play games on start, bc they're overpriced beta versions with poor optimization and lot of bugs.

I wait until it becomes stable, with all patches, DLC and good optimization.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Or a lot of headaches and no money in your pockets.


pretty much. unless you're desperate i wouldn't recommend SLI being a trustworthy futureproofing


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *supersf*
> 
> Hmmm, but I never play games on start, bc they're overpriced beta versions with poor optimization and lot of bugs.
> 
> I wait until it becomes stable, with all patches, DLC and good optimization.


So do I, for me now is enough 980ti, because I played from time to time and I have to finish Batman (2011) or Shadow Mordor (2014)









Ok, I got your point guys, I will wait 1080ti ann I will not buy second 980ti to my pc, many issues with sli.


----------



## leonman44

Guys i am really proud of this card except the dx12 support , basically theres no dx12 support cause all the nvidia cards until 900series couldnt async....

Thats from a gtx1080 with an i7 4790k benchmark of the far cry primal game:


And thats from my 980ti clocked at 1570/7600 with custom bios mod 1.3v (no nvidia's stupid boost and turbo boost just base clock cause are useless and makes you minimum fps bad) so my minimum fps was definitely better.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys i am really proud of this card except the dx12 support , basically theres no dx12 support cause all the nvidia cards until 900series couldnt async....
> 
> Thats from a gtx1080 with an i7 4790k benchmark of the far cry primal game:
> 
> 
> And thats from my 980ti clocked at 1570/7600 with custom bios mod 1.3v (no nvidia's stupid boost and turbo boost just base clock cause are useless and makes you minimum fps bad) so my minimum fps was definitely better.


No NVidia card to date can do Async Compute without adversely affecting performance. Take that as you will.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Hey guys,

I've managed to get a gtx 980 Ti Matrix (non Platinum sadly and 70.5% asic - with still 2 years and 8 months guarantee left ) for 350€ (a gtx 1070 from msi or asus costs about 470€...).

After receiving it today I instantly ran benchmarks and OC'd it, sadly I was only able to apply +205mhz on the core, which gives me 1420mhz boost by applying +25mv on the vcore (without vcore I only get 1390mhz....) and +450mhz on the memory core, which should be 8100mhz since 2025mhz gets quadrupled.

I'd really like to achieve 1500mhz on the core clock if possible or close to it. I know that I could solder it to unlock LN2 and the power target and vcore, but I would like to avoid that since I still have almost the whole guarantee left and wouldn't want to void it already. Would I perhaps get better results if I would use GPU Tweak from Asus instead of Afterburner?

Is is possible to flash it with a custom bios or the bios from the Plantinum version or something like that? So I could get a bigger power targer or more vcore? It should be safe since I have the safe bios reset, nor?

I appreciate the feedback.


----------



## misoonigiri

Wow, I believe you are already way way over 1500mhz, maybe into 1600 region? Check using GPU-Z or Afterburner...


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Wow, I believe you are already way way over 1500mhz, maybe into 1600 region? Check using GPU-Z or Afterburner...


If you're meaning me, sadly no since it is the non Platinum edition which has a normal clock of 1000mhz and a boost clock of 1075mhz. The Platinum on the other hand has a clock of 1216 and a boost of 1317mhz.

GpuZ + Afterburner ran in the background while I played some games and ran Valley and Furmark. The best I currently get is +25mv vcore, +205mhz core clock -> 1420 boost (without vcore only 1390mhz) and 2025mhz on menory clock which is 8100mhz.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> No NVidia card to date can do Async Compute without adversely affecting performance. Take that as you will.


I will just wait until most of the games will be designed with dx12 , like gears of war 4 , so they got still time if their problem is caused by software and not hardware (but i thing its a hardware limitation). I wouldnt feel so bad if i hadnt sold my r9 290x that can perfectly Async (in Dx12 benchmarks is very close to 980ti) and payed more than the double for the 980ti. If you aske me i am tottaly happy with the dx11 performance , amd had a bunch of issues!!! The half games had problems like fps drops or generaly bad performance, just no driver support to get these games optimazed like nvidia does







But it seems that amds cards was made for DX12 and got limited by DX11 software and got issues created by this , so i feel like the roles are going to change!


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I've managed to get a gtx 980 Ti Matrix (non Platinum sadly and 70.5% asic - with still 2 years and 8 months guarantee left ) for 350€ (a gtx 1070 from msi or asus costs about 470€...).
> 
> After receiving it today I instantly ran benchmarks and OC'd it, sadly I was only able to apply +205mhz on the core, which gives me 1420mhz boost by applying +25mv on the vcore (without vcore I only get 1390mhz....) and +450mhz on the memory core, which should be 8100mhz since 2025mhz gets quadrupled.
> 
> I'd really like to achieve 1500mhz on the core clock if possible or close to it. I know that I could solder it to unlock LN2 and the power target and vcore, but I would like to avoid that since I still have almost the whole guarantee left and wouldn't want to void it already. Would I perhaps get better results if I would use GPU Tweak from Asus instead of Afterburner?
> 
> Is is possible to flash it with a custom bios or the bios from the Plantinum version or something like that? So I could get a bigger power targer or more vcore? It should be safe since I have the safe bios reset, nor?
> 
> I appreciate the feedback.


I needed a custom VBIOS to get my Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti up to 1455 MHz. I've flashed my VBIOS more than 50 times already and I don't have a "safe bios reset". The one thing I can recommend is that if your motherboard doesn't have on-board video make sure you have another video card to boot up with. Also, if you the flash apparently fails, try flashing it again, because that's the only way I can successfully flash the BIOS on my Zotac is to flash it twice (it fails the 1st time, but always works the second time).


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I needed a custom VBIOS to get my Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti up to 1455 MHz. I've flashed my VBIOS more than 50 times already and I don't have a "safe bios reset". The one thing I can recommend is that if your motherboard doesn't have on-board video make sure you have another video card to boot up with. Also, if you the flash apparently fails, try flashing it again, because that's the only way I can successfully flash the BIOS on my Zotac is to flash it twice (it fails the 1st time, but always works the second time).


Which vbios should I take? I've seen that there are a couple of vbios posted in this thread, but I have no idea which one to take, what I would like to have is at least a bigger power target, since 110% isn't enough, vcore doesn't help me at all now, the 25mv aren't even necessary, I just use them to get it boost to 1420mhz, else it would only be 1390mhz. So I guess the power target is the issue. Temps are around 70 - 73ish


----------



## RnRollie

@leonman44
Need to dig a bit deeper.. there are a few things "not right" with DX12. It doesn't result in the performance it should.
I think some of that can be traced back to M$ having a bit of a focus on Win10 running on XBOX .. _actually they want Win10 running on everything, but that's another story







_
And since XBOX is basically a bunch of AMD components, you'ld expect DX12 to do better on AMD hardware ...

Most of these things like Xbox, Scorpio, DX12.x, Win10 have had a runup of several years before the first public leaks occurred And some skewing & favoritism & bean-counting is likely to affect and shape these processes. M$ is a bit of a molog playing by its own rules. Its not as if they sat down one lazy spring day last year and said _"No projects in the pipeline, so, what shall we do this week? I know, lets make a console this month"_ it ain't Valve you know


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RnRollie*
> 
> @leonman44
> Need to dig a bit deeper.. there are a few things "not right" with DX12. It doesn't result in the performance it should.
> I think some of that can be traced back to M$ having a bit of a focus on Win10 running on XBOX .. _actually they want Win10 running on everything, but that's another story
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> And since XBOX is basically a bunch of AMD components, you'ld expect DX12 to do better on AMD hardware ...
> 
> Most of these things like Xbox, Scorpio, DX12.x, Win10 have had a runup of several years before the first public leaks occurred And some skewing & favoritism & bean-counting is likely to affect and shape these processes. M$ is a bit of a molog playing by its own rules. Its not as if they sat down one lazy spring day last year and said _"No projects in the pipeline, so, what shall we do this week? I know, lets make a console this month"_ it ain't Valve you know


You are completely right , I never seen it from this side of view... Thank you for the clear up! Lets wait and see where it goes all this...


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Which vbios should I take? I've seen that there are a couple of vbios posted in this thread, but I have no idea which one to take, what I would like to have is at least a bigger power target, since 110% isn't enough, vcore doesn't help me at all now, the 25mv aren't even necessary, I just use them to get it boost to 1420mhz, else it would only be 1390mhz. So I guess the power target is the issue. Temps are around 70 - 73ish


Do you get any power caps in GPUz? Like Vrel or pwr? I rolled my own VBIOS after many, many attempts I managed to get something that worked.

You would probably want to start w/modded VBIOS specific to your video card. There is another thread that will take requests for VBIOS mods.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Is it still relevant have 2 gtx980ti in 2017 ? I`m thinking about update... Maybe buy second one 980ti or wait 1080ti (I have full water cooling too)


If you can pick 1 up for cheap then yeah.
My first 1 I got for $1300 on release day.
My 2nd one I got just before the 1080 dropped for $500
NZ Dollar

BF4 it gave a 40fps gain at 1440p
BFHL it gave a 35fps gain at 1440p
SWBF it gave a 35fps gain at 1440p
BF1 it gave a 20fps gain at 1440p (still some bugs with text flashing but other then that no game breaking issues)

On games that dont support SLI you can force it on most the time and get a 20-30fps gain but then quite often there will be glitches in places.
UWP is the only thing that it cant be forced on to yet but all those games Im already at my target of 120fps 1440p.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rexbinary*
> 
> I'm ditching my 2 980Tis for one 1080Ti. I'm so done with SLI. Nothing works with it anymore. Battlefield 1 is still broken with SLI, Killing Floor 2 is broken, Gears of War 4 doesn't support it, Titanfall 2 doesn't support it, and I could go on. And I will, to play Ashes of the Singularity I have to disable SLI to use two cards via DX12, and not in the games profile, but the master SLI switch in the driver. Then for Civ6 I have to enable SLI and use some split screen support. When I bought into SLI in 2012 with two 670s it was a great buy. Everything worked great. Since DX12 it seems no one is interested in SLI anymore. That includes the devs, publishers, and Nvidia. So I'm out.
> 
> Sorry for the rant there, but I have been needing to get that out for awhile


Multi-card been going down hill with Nvidia for awhile now.
I had 480 SLI (was good and better then my 6850 CFX rig for smoothness)
680 SLI (Basically on par with my 7970 CFX rig until later drivers where the 7970 CFX got a few frame pacing patches and then it was way ahead)
780 SLI (Regretted this setup since was only slightly better then the 7970 CFX rig early on. Then few more drivers and the 7970 CFX over took it)

Then for my Nvidia/Intel rig got a single 980ti and swore I was going to stay away from SLI. But picked up a 2nd one because it came up cheap.
Im waiting to see what Vega does and might ditch my 980ti SLI setup. Im not intrested in the 1080ti since the driver support has been shocking on the 980ti. Took 4 months to get a stable driver compared to my wifes computer with RX480 in it which has had polished drivers since I bought it in comparison.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> If you're meaning me, sadly no since it is the non Platinum edition which has a normal clock of 1000mhz and a boost clock of 1075mhz. The Platinum on the other hand has a clock of 1216 and a boost of 1317mhz.
> 
> GpuZ + Afterburner ran in the background while I played some games and ran Valley and Furmark. The best I currently get is +25mv vcore, +205mhz core clock -> 1420 boost (without vcore only 1390mhz) and 2025mhz on menory clock which is 8100mhz.


Ah I see, I was mistaken about the base clock - the ASUS 980Ti Matrix site I referred to didn't have the lower clock model and didn't use "Platinum" anyway on the page, just a P in the model number...


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Do you get any power caps in GPUz? Like Vrel or pwr? I rolled my own VBIOS after many, many attempts I managed to get something that worked.
> 
> You would probably want to start w/modded VBIOS specific to your video card. There is another thread that will take requests for VBIOS mods.


That's the thing, it behaved quite strangely. Valley Benchmark ran and the power target often was around 100-110% most of the time. I prioritize the temperature limit (80°C is my limit) in msi afterburner and didn't link them. As I already mentioned more vcore doesn't do anything, but to give me the extra 25mhz on the core clock without me having to increase it which would instantly end in artifacts, so the reason I use vcore is purely because of the free clock, but not for the stability, because even with +50mv I can't clock higher than +205 without getting artifacts. So I guess it's either a bad chip or the power target. My asic is 70,5% and in the interpretation box of gpu-z for asic stands "lower asic - higher power consuption", so I'd guess it's the power target. I'd would be happy with 120% or 125% as long as the temperature doesn't skyrocket.

It makes me quite sad, my previous 970 from msi has an Asic of 86% and I managed to get stable boost 1550mhz on the core clock and 4001mhz on the memory clock (+158cc and +500mc on +87mv). It was a beast :/


----------



## misoonigiri

Have you tried the LN2 mode bios switch to see if Power Limit is increased?

Edit, oops, if its not a switch... then forget this


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> That's the thing, it behaved quite strangely. Valley Benchmark ran and the power target often was around 100-110% most of the time. I prioritize the temperature limit (80°C is my limit) in msi afterburner and didn't link them. As I already mentioned more vcore doesn't do anything, but to give me the extra 25mhz on the core clock without me having to increase it which would instantly end in artifacts, so the reason I use vcore is purely because of the free clock, but not for the stability, because even with +50mv I can't clock higher than +205 without getting artifacts. So I guess it's either a bad chip or the power target. My asic is 70,5% and in the interpretation box of gpu-z for asic stands "lower asic - higher power consuption", so I'd guess it's the power target. I'd would be happy with 120% or 125% as long as the temperature doesn't skyrocket.
> 
> It makes me quite sad, my previous 970 from msi has an Asic of 86% and I managed to get stable boost 1550mhz on the core clock and 4001mhz on the memory clock (+158cc and +500mc on +87mv). It was a beast :/


For your 980Ti what total voltages are you seeing at +50mV? I was experiencing artifacting when I experimented w/different L2C/SYS/XBAR values, but overclocking the core usually just resulted in CTD's without any artifacting at all.

Your 980Ti should be able to hit 4000 MHz on the memory as well.

Your 970 was gold.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Have you tried the LN2 mode bios switch to see if Power Limit is increased?
> 
> Edit, oops, if its not a switch... then forget this


I have to solder it to unlock the Ln2, power target and voltage target, if I do that I'll lose my warranty and the card still has over 2 years warranty left, so I wouldn't want to do that ^^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> For your 980Ti what total voltages are you seeing at +50mV? I was experiencing artifacting when I experimented w/different L2C/SYS/XBAR values, but overclocking the core usually just resulted in CTD's without any artifacting at all.
> 
> Your 980Ti should be able to hit 4000 MHz on the memory as well.
> 
> Your 970 was gold.


I was quite surprised when I hit those numbers with my 970, haha, that's the reason why I'd want to keep it, it was my first well overclocking card ever. On air it only hit around 71°C (in a warmer room with a heather, I guess in summer it'd be 5°C more).

I ran Valley benchmark right now to see the voltage, setting the slider to 0 I get 1.2v and setting it to 25mv or 50mv I get 1.212v, doesn't increase at all.

I've got a question, couldn't I just flash the bios of the 980 Ti Matrix Platinum Edition on mine? Or would I only benefit from higher base and boost clocks out of the box but not any increase in voltage and power target? (There are not many videos about ocing those cards so I have no clue).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> I ran Valley benchmark right now to see the voltage, setting the slider to 0 I get 1.2v and setting it to 25mv or 50mv I get 1.212v, doesn't increase at all.
> 
> I've got a question, couldn't I just flash the bios of the 980 Ti Matrix Platinum Edition on mine? Or would I only benefit from higher base and boost clocks out of the box but not any increase in voltage and power target? (There are not many videos about ocing those cards so I have no clue).


do NOT "cross flash" a bios. use maxwell bios tweaker and copy the settings over to your card's bios.

and the mantra of OCing GM200 chips is: TEMPS > Vcore; that 72c is limiting you after you increase the power target. there are dozens and dozens of posts here explaining that. sorry i don't have the time to type it all out ATM.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> do NOT "cross flash" a bios. use maxwell bios tweaker and copy the settings over to your card's bios.
> 
> and the mantra of OCing GM200 chips is: TEMPS > Vcore; that 72c is limiting you after you increase the power target. there are dozens and dozens of posts here explaining that. sorry i don't have the time to type it all out ATM.


Just seen a video a couple of minutes ago mentioning the risk of applying the bios of a different card (even if it's the same brand), copying the values is definitely safer.

Since my knowledge about flashing the bios isn't the best; would flashing my bios give me noticeable results or just headache and higher temperatures? I don't think +25mv Vcore/ 1420 boostclock / 2025 memoryclock at 110% power target, around 65 to 72°C is the worst considering I am playing at 144hz, but to be frankly I expected a boost close to 1500 since other 980 ti's non matrix models are capeable of... I mean 360€ for almost new is a good deal considering that I wanted this card for so long but never had the 600+ bucks to get it, but I feel like the potential is not fully used :/

At this point I could try to sell my 980 Ti Matrix for the same price or even a little more since it still has almost full warranty and is in a good condition, and try to get the platinum edition or even the 20th annyversary edition... which both have a higher base clock and perhaps oc better without me having to tweak in the bios and searching for well fitting values... :/


----------



## looniam

looking back at a few of your posts:

you mention both +25mv and +50mv. that doesn't say as much as if you mention what vcore it reflects ie 1.118 or 1.212 or 1.221?

also a brief explanation about ASIC: the higher the ASIC% the lower voltage will be needed for a given clock speed; a lower % will need 1.221 for 1400 whereas a higher % will need 1.190 for 1400 (just pulling number out of the air).

don't feel bad about your card, truth be told more cards run ~1425 stable than 1500+







and really most anything over that 1430 isn't going to matter unless you're benchmarking as much as gaming.

i'll suggest playing around with your card somemore, if you find yoursefl wanting a little more than what you get out of the box and find using AB profiles . .a pain, you can mod a bios to hit speeds/voltage you want w/o running a third party application.

my (now third card w/asic is 66.7% ) wanted to run 1268 @ 1.9v out of the box. but going ~1330 @ 1.212 is a bit of a sweet spot so i modded the bios for that - with the ability to jack up the vcore to 1.281 to see if i can ever get past 1481 on a good day.

and yes i am on water.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> looking back at a few of your posts:
> 
> you mention both +25mv and +50mv. that doesn't say as much as if you mention what vcore it reflects ie 1.118 or 1.212 or 1.221?
> 
> also a brief explanation about ASIC: the higher the ASIC% the lower voltage will be needed for a given clock speed; a lower % will need 1.221 for 1400 whereas a higher % will need 1.190 for 1400 (just pulling number out of the air).
> 
> don't feel bad about your card, truth be told more cards run ~1425 stable than 1500+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and really most anything over that 1430 isn't going to matter unless you're benchmarking as much as gaming.
> 
> i'll suggest playing around with your card somemore, if you find yoursefl wanting a little more than what you get out of the box and find using AB profiles . .a pain, you can mod a bios to hit speeds/voltage you want w/o running a third party application.
> 
> my (now third card w/asic is 66.7% ) wanted to run 1268 @ 1.9v out of the box. but going ~1330 @ 1.212 is a bit of a sweet spot so i modded the bios for that - with the ability to jack up the vcore to 1.281 to see if i can ever get past 1481 on a good day.
> 
> and yes i am on water.


I already wondered for a moment but expected you to be on water, lol!

From a price point of view I am quite happy with my card, but as I said seeing others 980 ti I feel like it being a "matrix" doesn't feel like it considering its current oc state :/
I'll definitely inform myself about flashing the bios, since having the values burned in your card is from a software point of view better, Afterburner is still a software and it can create problems, also a higher power target and vcore won't restrict me as much as I am now, I want to know the better limit.

About the vcore: The card runs at 1.2v if I reset my settings and if I slide the slider @ +50mv it runs at 1.212v (currently it is at +25mv and it still runs at 1.212v), in idle it runs at 0,875v


----------



## paskowitz

Please also note you can only accurately measure voltage with hardware (digital multimeter), not software. It may say 1.212v in software but in reality the voltage is usually slightly higher.

I've taken my Classy all the way up to 1.3v. It actually hurts, not helps. For me, YMMV, 1.23-1.24, with temps in the 30c range, is best. 40-50c normal conditions, stock voltage is best (higher does nothing).

Temps are 90% for Maxwell.


----------



## looniam

the matrix is a good card, just needs some "understanding" when OCing.

fwiw i first picked up a classified when they first released and could barely pull off 1505/7950 while seeing reference cards hit 1520/8000 all day. that got stolen a few months later so picked up a 980ti SC+ that got a little better 1530/2050.

i RMA'd that since it started getting a little flonky ~65c (was on air) and kick myself since this card hardly does 1481/7940 on water. i'm tempted to RMA again but with my luck and going w/o for two weeks, pulling my water loop apart . . ect.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the matrix is a good card, just needs some "understanding" when OCing.
> 
> fwiw i first picked up a classified when they first released and could barely pull off 1505/7950 while seeing reference cards hit 1520/8000 all day. that got stolen a few months later so picked up a 980ti SC+ that got a little better 1530/2050.
> 
> i RMA'd that since it started getting a little flonky ~65c (was on air) and kick myself since this card hardly does 1481/7940 on water. i'm tempted to RMA again but with my luck and going w/o for two weeks, pulling my water loop apart . . ect.


My first 980 Ti, an EVGA hybrid, couldn't get past 1420/7600mhz. It's a crappy feeling. Luckily for me it was close to launch and I flipped the card at MSRP.

My Classy was similar to yours on air, 1480mhz. Temps were also really high, like 78c. For whatever reason water fixed that. Some cards just have strange behaviors.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Please also note you can only accurately measure voltage with hardware (digital multimeter), not software. It may say 1.212v in software but in reality the voltage is usually slightly higher.
> 
> I've taken my Classy all the way up to 1.3v. It actually hurts, not helps. For me, YMMV, 1.23-1.24, with temps in the 30c range, is best. 40-50c normal conditions, stock voltage is best (higher does nothing).
> 
> Temps are 90% for Maxwell.


Hm, I didn't think of that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the matrix is a good card, just needs some "understanding" when OCing.
> 
> fwiw i first picked up a classified when they first released and could barely pull off 1505/7950 while seeing reference cards hit 1520/8000 all day. that got stolen a few months later so picked up a 980ti SC+ that got a little better 1530/2050.
> 
> i RMA'd that since it started getting a little flonky ~65c (was on air) and kick myself since this card hardly does 1481/7940 on water. i'm tempted to RMA again but with my luck and going w/o for two weeks, pulling my water loop apart . . ect.


I have a similar fear... I mean I could sell this one and get another one for the same price in a similar condition, but with my luck it could be worse temperature wise and oc wise...

Since it is a Asus card, would Gpu Tweak 2 be perhaps better than afterburner due to the fact that it offers memory voltage and other settings for the Matrix ?


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

.


----------



## misoonigiri

The lower clocked models of EVGA Classy & ASUS Matrix, are those cards that failed testing at their original clocks?
If so, has anyone managed to attain good clocks with them?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Please also note you can only accurately measure voltage with hardware (digital multimeter), not software. It may say 1.212v in software but in reality the voltage is usually slightly higher.
> 
> I've taken my Classy all the way up to 1.3v. It actually hurts, not helps. For me, YMMV, 1.23-1.24, with temps in the 30c range, is best. 40-50c normal conditions, stock voltage is best (higher does nothing).
> 
> Temps are 90% for Maxwell.
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I didn't think of that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the matrix is a good card, just needs some "understanding" when OCing.
> 
> fwiw i first picked up a classified when they first released and could barely pull off 1505/7950 while seeing reference cards hit 1520/8000 all day. that got stolen a few months later so picked up a 980ti SC+ that got a little better 1530/2050.
> 
> i RMA'd that since it started getting a little flonky ~65c (was on air) and kick myself since this card hardly does 1481/7940 on water. i'm tempted to RMA again but with my luck and going w/o for two weeks, pulling my water loop apart . . ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a similar fear... I mean I could sell this one and get another one for the same price in a similar condition, but with my luck it could be worse temperature wise and oc wise...
> 
> Since it is a Asus card, would Gpu Tweak 2 be perhaps better than afterburner due to the fact that it offers memory voltage and other settings for the Matrix ?
Click to expand...

really you're card is pretty good. maybe you had some high expectations.

i haven't used asus gpu teak it but may work for you. but i do know adjust PEX (pci-e) voltage is worthless on air/water and it might not be worth playing around with vram voltage, to increase vram speed, since it won't really make a difference except chasing benchamrks, though gaming at 4K will see a bit.

crank up the fans to 100% and play around, _going baby steps_; patience pays off.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> The lower clocked models of EVGA Classy & ASUS Matrix, are those cards that failed testing at their original clocks?
> If so, has anyone managed to attain good clocks with them?


no idea, i don't think most people know there is a difference among those models.


----------



## Nervoize

Does anybody have a good custom BIOS for the exact same model as i have?
*MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G with samsung gddr5*

My bios ROM has the voltage limit at 1250mV but the card won't go over 1218mV (some peaks for 1 sec at 1248mV).


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nervoize*
> 
> Does anybody have a good custom BIOS for the exact same model as i have?
> *MSI GTX 980 Ti Gaming 6G with samsung gddr5*
> 
> My bios ROM has the voltage limit at 1250mV but the card won't go over 1218mV (some peaks for 1 sec at 1248mV).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


open the rom with KEPLER bios tweaker. yes KBT.

you'll see a min/max for MAX voltage then two new entries boost [min/max] and temp throttling [min/max] like so:



after you open in KBT set those sliders to ANYTHING/save/close then open in MAXWELL bios tweaker.

*please do NOT set 1.281 such as mine*

keep the 1.250 for both the MAX (1st min/max) and TEMP (3rd min/max) entries. then set a boost min of what ever you see for the "normal" boost voltage (maybe ~1.2(?) then set 1.250 for the max boost voltage the 2nd entry.

however don't be surprised if AB will only read 1.235ish

got it?


----------



## Nervoize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> open the rom with KEPLER bios tweaker. yes KBT.
> 
> you'll see a min/max for MAX voltage then two new entries boost [min/max] and temp throttling [min/max] like so:
> 
> 
> 
> after you open in KBT set those sliders to ANYTHING/save/close then open in MAXWELL bios tweaker.
> 
> *please do NOT set 1.281 such as mine*
> 
> keep the 1.250 for both the MAX (1st min/max) and TEMP (3rd min/max) entries. then set a boost min of what ever you see for the "normal" boost voltage (maybe ~1.2(?) then set 1.250 for the max boost voltage the 2nd entry.
> 
> however don't be surprised if AB will only read 1.235ish
> 
> got it?


Going to try that! Thanks







Didn't know i have to use KBT first.


----------



## Nervoize

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> open the rom with KEPLER bios tweaker. yes KBT.
> 
> you'll see a min/max for MAX voltage then two new entries boost [min/max] and temp throttling [min/max] like so:
> 
> 
> 
> after you open in KBT set those sliders to ANYTHING/save/close then open in MAXWELL bios tweaker.
> 
> *please do NOT set 1.281 such as mine*
> 
> keep the 1.250 for both the MAX (1st min/max) and TEMP (3rd min/max) entries. then set a boost min of what ever you see for the "normal" boost voltage (maybe ~1.2(?) then set 1.250 for the max boost voltage the 2nd entry.
> 
> however don't be surprised if AB will only read 1.235ish
> 
> got it?


Also, don't i have to change the CLK steps as well? I got all the 3 voltages set at what you suggested: 1250-1250, 1200-1250, 1250-1250.


----------



## looniam

oh crap. please tell me i didn't need to tell you to save a copy of your bios, right?


----------



## Nervoize

I saved one on my desktop and using the one i saved to nvflash.
Also, to apply it to my gpu, where do i need to save it to?
Or did i do it wrong







Only changed the 3 in KBT for unlocking them and after that i changed them into what you recommended.


----------



## looniam

you flash it to the card.









want easy peasy?

nvflash.zip 1027k .zip file


extract nvflash.exe and nvflsh64.sys to a folder (on desktop?) put the modded rom in the same folder. *then just drag the rom file over nvflash.exe*

you'll get the UA notication if you want to run nvflash - click ok
*[screen will flash as driver is disable]*
then you will see a command prompt pop up you see some stuff about flash version and whatnot
it will ask you to press y if you want to proceed
after pressing y it will start flash and see little dots are it progresses.
command prompt will close when flash is finished (last entry will be to reboot to take affect)
*[screen will flash as driver is enabled again]
*
reboot and done. that easy!

btw, out of habit i close any monitoring software such as AB before beginning.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Please also note you can only accurately measure voltage with hardware (digital multimeter), not software. It may say 1.212v in software but in reality the voltage is usually slightly higher.
> 
> I've taken my Classy all the way up to 1.3v. It actually hurts, not helps. For me, YMMV, 1.23-1.24, with temps in the 30c range, is best. 40-50c normal conditions, stock voltage is best (higher does nothing).
> 
> Temps are 90% for Maxwell.


Shrug, 1.281V seems to be the best voltage for my Zotac AMP Extreme @ 1468MHz core clock.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> really you're card is pretty good. maybe you had some high expectations.
> 
> i haven't used asus gpu teak it but may work for you. but i do know adjust PEX (pci-e) voltage is worthless on air/water and it might not be worth playing around with vram voltage, to increase vram speed, since it won't really make a difference except chasing benchamrks, though gaming at 4K will see a bit.
> 
> crank up the fans to 100% and play around, _going baby steps_; patience pays off.
> no idea, i don't think most people know there is a difference among those models.


Would decreasing VRAM speed at resolutions lower than 4K reduce GPU temps?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Would decreasing VRAM speed at resolutions lower than 4K reduce GPU temps?


Shouldnt do, But it will drecrease power limit usage.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Will this allow me a Power Target of 130% and a Voltage Target of 1.25v ?

The card uses 2 8pins. I couldn't identify the pci-e slot since neither of my values are 66000... but every guide I found statet that pci-e would be 66000


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> 
> 
> Will this allow me a Power Target of 130% and a Voltage Target of 1.25v ?
> 
> The card uses 2 8pins. I couldn't identify the pci-e slot since neither of my values are 66000... but every guide I found statet that pci-e would be 66000


comparing that to my "reference" evga bios . . asus's power table layout is a little funny

that 85000/10800 is the pic-e power. yeah definitely out of spec so yeah leave those alone!

so:

8 pin power
.
pci-e power
.
8 pin power
.
total power (8+pci-e+8)

it's odd they increased both 8 pin power entries (Def 100% and Max108%) when what was already there was enough. 162+162=322(is @260) and 175+175=350 (is @286) even w/o the pci-e slot power. for myself _i never include the pci-e power for the total just to be safe._

i don't know why they just didn't increase the total . . or why they left the 260000 alone. but the jist of it to increase the power target is correct.

and again asus being asus, i understand some cards did have a hard limit of 1.212 voltage though not sure on the matrix but go try what is shown for 1.250.

*and don't forget to keep a "stock" untouched copy!!*


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> comparing that to my "reference" evga bios . . asus's power table layout is a little funny
> 
> that 85000/10800 is the pic-e power. yeah definitely out of spec so yeah leave those alone!
> 
> so:
> 
> 8 pin power
> .
> pci-e power
> .
> 8 pin power
> .
> total power (8+pci-e+8)
> 
> it's odd they increased both 8 pin power entries (Def 100% and Max108%) when what was already there was enough. 162+162=322(is @260) and 175+175=350 (is @286) even w/o the pci-e slot power. for myself _i never include the pci-e power for the total just to be safe._
> 
> i don't know why they just didn't increase the total . . or why they left the 260000 alone. but the jist of it to increase the power target is correct.
> 
> and again asus being asus, i understand some cards did have a hard limit of 1.212 voltage though not sure on the matrix but go try what is shown for 1.250.
> 
> *and don't forget to keep a "stock" untouched copy!!*


Thanks for the reply, so I can keep those settings?

8pin
Min(mW): 7% 12000 -> 6% 12000
Def (mW): 100% 162000 -> 100% 188000
Max(mW): 108% 175000 -> 108% 203000

8pin
Min(mW): 7% 12000 -> 6% 12000
Def (mW): 100% 162000 -> 100% 188000
Max(mW): 108% 175000 -> 108% 203000

8pin + 8pin
Min(mW): 58% 150000 -> 58% 150000
Def(mW): 100% 260000 -> 100% 260000
Max(mW):110% 286000 -> 130% 338000

My calculation is right, or is there a mistake?



About the Voltage, at the bottom the card has stock 1.2v and as you can see in the picture the max. voltage is only 1.212v, so no wonder the 25mv or 50mv in Msi Afterburner didn't do anything... :/


----------



## looniam

i'd increase that 260000, doesn't make sense to increase all the power limits but the 100%. but thats me. upping that to the old 110% of 286000 would be no problem.









and yeah, no matter what you do in AB you still are limited to what the bios has for voltage.









E: just saw and yeah that pic is correct.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

260000 to 286000, hm why not, currently my card already is about 110% in benchmarks.

Just to be sure, the values look fine like they are or is there a mistake I did?


----------



## looniam

yep, like i mentioned the math isn't the best (there still is a ton of headroom) but nothing that is damaging.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

All right, thanks. I did so much research and while the values were logical in other guides the ones from my bios didn't make much sense, I wondered too why the total power didn't match the one combined from the two 8pins...

Should I disable the graphics card in the hardware manager?


----------



## looniam

come to think of it, i could see why the 260 was left alone - it keeps the same 100% to see easier how much more power increase the card needed.

a 15% increase of 260 is 299. but then 299 would be ~105% if 286 is the 100%


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Yeah, I just tried that and increased the 260000 to 286000 and I got 118% instead of 130%

I guess I should disable my gpu in the hardware manager before I start flashing?


----------



## looniam

you got it.

now you're an expert!


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

All right. And as you said I could just drag the modded bios over nvflash ?


----------



## looniam

it works for me.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Edit:

I re-activated the gpu again, restarted, but nothing changed, what now?
Hm, perhaps because the program didn't have any admin rights?


----------



## looniam

you don't need to disable the gpu in joe dirt's version i posted earlier.


----------



## mrgnex

So I was running TimeSpy and noticed afterwards my overclock was only being utilized at the beginning (yellow circled part)



It's under water and never saw 40 degrees.. Memory clock does it's job.. Is this normal?

I raised the temp and power limit to max (91 and 104 respectively).


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Okay, I tried agian this time I didn't disable my gpu in the hardware manager. I used this version from here https://www.techpowerup.com/download/bios-modding/

I dragged the bios over nvflash and pressed y, it "beeped" and the prompt closed, I restarted but nothing happened again.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Okay, I tried agian this time I didn't disable my gpu in the hardware manager. I used this version from here https://www.techpowerup.com/download/bios-modding/
> 
> I dragged the bios over nvflash and pressed y, it "beeped" and the prompt closed, I restarted but nothing happened again.


try grabbbing this one

http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/14900_50#post_25871303

i've had issues with different versions some will flash a modded bios but won't flash back to a stock bios and visa versa. but as in the post i link, you ought to see the flash process with the dots going accross the bottom of the prompt screen. not dots= no flash.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

What does that mean?


----------



## looniam

ok. you'll have to open the command prompt in the same dir/folder and then

nvflash.exe --protectoff (nameof.rom file)

or

nvflash.exe -6 (nameof.rom file)


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Okay, it worked, the update was successful. I re-enabled it again with --protecton.


----------



## looniam

ok. it would have been ok to leave it off if you need to reflash - then you could just drag the file as i mentioned before.

but hey, it's never bad to be safe. GJ!









oh yeah. now i can go to the store . . . lol. couldn't leave you hanging.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Thank you a lot for your help! I really appreciate it.

The slider finally goes to 130%, now I hope the voltage also goes higher... maybe now I'll get closer to my 1500mhz









Haha, thanks, sorry für keeping you busy with my flash problem ^^

Edit:

Okay, I flashed the gpu again, this time I changed the base voltage from 1200mV to 1250mV. Sadly The card still locks at 1.212v even if I push the slider to +50mV...
I guess this means the card is locked to the voltage and only a hardware mod can change it, in other words soldering the pins and unlocking the voltage control...

or any other ideas?

I tried this too.... voltage still locked @1.212v............. anyone any idea?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> So I was running TimeSpy and noticed afterwards my overclock was only being utilized at the beginning (yellow circled part)
> 
> 
> 
> It's under water and never saw 40 degrees.. Memory clock does it's job.. Is this normal?
> 
> I raised the temp and power limit to max (91 and 104 respectively).




I think I found it. Modded BIOS it is..


----------



## misoonigiri

1.212v is what the nv driver reports, but Afterburner & other oc apps may override or apply voltage via other means IIRC


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 1.212v is what the nv driver reports, but Afterburner & other oc apps may override or apply voltage via other means IIRC


Would you know what settings I have to change to make the voltage higher? I tried it with these but I still get artifacts if I got over +205, do I perhaps have to change P00 and P05 too?


----------



## misoonigiri

I'm stll using stock bios, better wait for looniam to return from the store lol!


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

As I opened the stock bios in the tweaker it also showed me a max voltage of 1212.5mV, so it really makes me think that there is maybe no other way for me than to solder the pins


----------



## misoonigiri

As I understand it, after editing your bios you are now at 1.250v max? The sensors will still report 1.212v if sensor reading is taken from nv driver, as that is the max that nv driver will report IIRC


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

When I first opened the bios with the Maxwell Bios Tweaker I looked at all the stock values. The stock value for the voltage was MAX. 1212.5mV while the base value was 1200mV. Because of that I think the card is voltage locked and only unlockable if I solder the pcb... I mean, I already changed the voltage values to 1250mV with the tweaker and flashed the bios on my card, yet my OC still couldn't get over +205 without getting artifacts, either I did a mistake with my values or the card is simply locked, I really have no idea


----------



## misoonigiri

Let's see what looniam says.
Btw I see your second bar for boost, your min/max value is set at 1.250v, but this looks different from what looniam recommended, http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/14910#post_25871128


----------



## nyk20z3

Quick question for you guys -

I am almost done with the water cooling loop in my In Win 509. I am will be running a EK D5 pump/res combo, EK PE 360 with XSPC static pressure fans. I am cooling a Intel 6700K and 980 Ti Extreme Gaming. I dont plan on overclocking much but i might push the limits some in the future so my question is should i stick with just the single EK PE 360 or add another just to have the extra cooling capacity?

I have the room for it and i know its complete overkill but as enthusiast we always want to add more if we can, the question i ask myself is the $ worth the possible minimal returns on my investment ?

Here is the case, both rad and fans will be living in the front radiator chamber -


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Let's see what looniam says.
> Btw I see your second bar for boost, your min/max value is set at 1.250v, but this looks different from what looniam recommended, http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/14910#post_25871128


Yeah, I found a bios from the unlocked matrix in a thread at this side which had even the voltage sliders that wouldn't show up in the current tweaker. In a youtube guide for the 970 the person just increased like 5 slider to 1275mv, so I thought I may do the same.

I'll look further into it tomorrow, thanks for the link!









Edit: Okay, I give up...

+250 instant artifacts and crash, +225 starts slowly to get artifacts then crashes



The same happens if I put 1200mV in the second row instead of 1225mV.

Do I have perhaps to change P00 and P05 too? Since Asus seems to be "special" in the way they design their bios?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Yeah, I found a bios from the unlocked matrix in a thread at this side which had even the voltage sliders that wouldn't show up in the current tweaker. In a youtube guide for the 970 the person just increased like 5 slider to 1275mv, so I thought I may do the same.
> 
> I'll look further into it tomorrow, thanks for the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay, I give up...
> 
> +250 instant artifacts and crash, +225 starts slowly to get artifacts then crashes
> 
> The same happens if I put 1200mV in the second row instead of 1225mV.
> 
> Do I have perhaps to change P00 and P05 too? Since Asus seems to be "special" in the way they design their bios?


R U seeing artifacts when overclocking the memory? Or the core?

I've never seen artifacts when o'clocking the core on my 980Ti, I just get CTD's.


----------



## leonman44

Guys is there anyone that could bypass 1.31v ? My gpu is hardware locked to this voltage as max(Gigabyte xtreme windforce) , is there any mod for that?


----------



## palote99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys i am really proud of this card except the dx12 support , basically theres no dx12 support cause all the nvidia cards until 900series couldnt async....
> 
> Thats from a gtx1080 with an i7 4790k benchmark of the far cry primal game:
> 
> 
> And thats from my 980ti clocked at 1570/7600 with custom bios mod 1.3v (no nvidia's stupid boost and turbo boost just base clock cause are useless and makes you minimum fps bad) so my minimum fps was definitely better.


Hi there,

Could you please share that 980ti BIOS?

Ill be happy to test it!!

Cheers


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> R U seeing artifacts when overclocking the memory? Or the core?
> 
> I've never seen artifacts when o'clocking the core on my 980Ti, I just get CTD's.


I get the Artifacts when I oc the core clock over 205, I could get the memory to +500. I am testing with valley benchmark and it instant gets unstable when I change it to 250 in Afterburner (while ocing the core my memory clock is of course set to 0). Flashy lines start to appear in valley and after half a minute the driver starts to crash multiple times.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Let's see what looniam says.
> Btw I see your second bar for boost, your min/max value is set at 1.250v, but this looks different from what looniam recommended, http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/14910#post_25871128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I found a bios from the unlocked matrix in a thread at this side which had even the voltage sliders that wouldn't show up in the current tweaker. In a youtube guide for the 970 the person just increased like 5 slider to 1275mv, so I thought I may do the same.
> 
> I'll look further into it tomorrow, thanks for the link!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Okay, I give up...
> 
> +250 instant artifacts and crash, +225 starts slowly to get artifacts then crashes
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The same happens if I put 1200mV in the second row instead of 1225mV.
> 
> Do I have perhaps to change P00 and P05 too? Since Asus seems to be "special" in the way they design their bios?
Click to expand...

i was afraid you might have this issue. iirc a lot of folks were disappointed that the matrix, a card they believed would OC well, was pretty much voltage locked down. fwiw you're not thinking to crazy with adjusting the P-states voltage but it is better to pick the right one and not all of them.

a hopefully brief explanation:
P-states 00, 02, 05 and 08 are as you would think the chip's power states with 00 being the highest and 08 being the lowest. i think there is actually up to 16 but they won't be shown in MBT; just those 4 states which you'll see in both the Boost States and Clock States tabs. 00 and 02 are for a heavy 3D load (gaming), 05 for BLUray or heavier 2D load and 08 for idle.

before some inquisitive person found how to unlock the boost and temp throttling voltage sliders in Kepler Bios Tweaker, you could adjust the min voltage slider for the P00, 02 states to raise the minimum boost voltage; the EVGA (reference) 1.25/1.28 bioses in the OP are as such.

sooooo . . with that in mind, you could try a "workaround" (hack) and match the minimum voltage for both the boost and P00/02 sliders (in the green boxes):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







that would be using both entries for the same voltage. having both different hasn't made a difference for me but you could give it a shot. but if that doesn't get you anywhere . . you may need a soldering iron for more than 1.2125

sorry.

and yeah since there can be an problem with software correctly reading the voltage, short of getting a DMM for readings, if you see the power usage increase; then yeah it's very likely getting more voltage.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Like this?
So the right row of P00,P2 remains 1600mV and the second row of P00,P2 remains 600 - 1600mV ?


----------



## looniam

yep. you're shooting for the minimum voltage under heavy load; which would keep it @ 1.250 (could read ~1.235/1.225 in AB and such)

you seem to be understanding this . .right?


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yep. you're shooting for the minimum voltage under heavy load; which would keep it @ 1.250 (could read ~1.235/1.225 in AB and such)
> 
> you seem to be understanding this . .right?


Yes and no, since you've said I should change the sliders for the P00/P2 in the green boxes, but the second green marked slider is P00,P2 and at this point I am a little confused of why the slider under P00,P2 should stay the same at 600-1600. Isn't it part of P00,P2 ? Also shouldn't 1250mV-1600mV be 1250-1250 too?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yep. you're shooting for the minimum voltage under heavy load; which would keep it @ 1.250 (could read ~1.235/1.225 in AB and such)
> 
> you seem to be understanding this . .right?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and no, since you've said I should change the sliders for the P00/P2 in the green boxes, but the second green marked slider is P00,P2 and at this point I am a little confused of why the slider under P00,P2 should stay the same at 600-1600. Isn't it part of P00,P2 ? Also shouldn't 1250mV-1600mV be 1250-1250 too?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

don't let the image i posted throw you off. _i didn't adjust anything since all i did was copy the image you posted_ and add the green boxes to clarify what entries i was pointing out.

i am unsure about that slider that is unmarked between to P00/02 and the P05 sliders; it could be P08 or anyone of the different supposedly ~16 P-states. the P00/02 voltage will affect heavy/gaming/benching load. the others are when down clocked with lower loads (2D and idle) this is simular to P-states for a CPU.

here are other examples from the OP that were before someone found Kepler Bios Tweaker would show other sliders (shyster's air bios and motiveman's):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







i believe having the 1600 for maximum in the P-States isn't going to affect the minimum.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't let the image i posted throw you off. _i didn't adjust anything since all i did was copy the image you posted_ and add the green boxes to clarify what entries i was pointing out.
> 
> i am unsure about that slider that is unmarked between to P00/02 and the P05 sliders; it could be P08 or anyone of the different supposedly ~16 P-states. the P00/02 voltage will affect heavy/gaming/benching load. the others are when down clocked with lower loads (2D and idle) this is simular to P-states for a CPU.
> 
> here are other examples from the OP that were before someone found Kepler Bios Tweaker would show other sliders (shyster's air bios and motiveman's):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe having the 1600 for maximum in the P-States isn't going to affect the minimum.


I know, the picture was from my bios and my settings, I just was unsure about the 1600mV and the slider between p00,p2 and p05. However, I changed the ones as shown in my latest picture, sadly I really think my card is voltage locked and requires soldering. All the changes did was to disable the functionality of the slider in Afterburner and for some reason give me for the same core clock of 205, a boost of 1433 instead of 1420, which who wonders who wonders resulted in artifacts in Valley Benchmark. I also tried +225 which gave me a boost of 1452, but artifacts showed up and I didn't want to wait until my driver would crash again.

Well, it's okay I guess, at least I was able to get +205 and +500 on the core and memory clock, which gave me 1420 boost in the end and 4099 memory (I think 8200?).
As long as I get similar or better performance than the 1070 I'd say 350 bucks well invested









Thank you so far for all your help! In the end I was at least able to increase the power target, which allowed me more stability and a higher memory clock.


----------



## looniam

fwiw, having a 13Mhz change in the boost clock would mean a change in the (min) boost voltage.

that could be anywhere from 6mv to 18mv; with higher ASIC cards needed lower (6mv) and lower ASIC cards needing higher (18mv)

boost clocks change ~13Mhz (you can see that in the boost table) and voltages uses ~6mv "bumps"

if you use translate in chrome (or google translate) here is an older tut on using MBT for various maxwell cards.

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

it can be overwhelming but you have a bit of a grasp and some understand w/our discussion here. there is one small difference from that guide to what i do; the 2 entries for the boost voltage slider that gets shown after using Kepler Bios Tweaker.

i've always used the left for min and the right for max; it's like that for every other entry in the voltage table. but its the opposite there just for that. i've done it both ways with no difference so i keep mine consistent left min right max.

but if you want to disable boost and set the boost to close to max - i found it help to step down 26Mhz from max since drivers can affect OCing a bit - you might want to give that a good read and *SAFELY* experiment to avoid using AB or GPU tweaker to adjust clocks for gaming.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> fwiw, having a 13Mhz change in the boost clock would mean a change in the (min) boost voltage.
> 
> that could be anywhere from 6mv to 18mv; with higher ASIC cards needed lower (6mv) and lower ASIC cards needing higher (18mv)
> 
> boost clocks change ~13Mhz (you can see that in the boost table) and voltages uses ~6mv "bumps"
> 
> if you use translate in chrome (or google translate) here is an older tut on using MBT for various maxwell cards.
> 
> https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
> 
> it can be overwhelming but you have a bit of a grasp and some understand w/our discussion here. there is one small difference from that guide to what i do; the 2 entries for the boost voltage slider that gets shown after using Kepler Bios Tweaker.
> 
> i've always used the left for min and the right for max; it's like that for every other entry in the voltage table. but its the opposite there just for that. i've done it both ways with no difference so i keep mine consistent left min right max.
> 
> but if you want to disable boost and set the boost to close to max - i found it help to step down 26Mhz from max since drivers can affect OCing a bit - you might want to give that a good read and *SAFELY* experiment to avoid using AB or GPU tweaker to adjust clocks for gaming.


I thought about "burning in" my settings into the bios so I won't rely on msi afterburner or any similar tools anymore, but there is one catch, the power target. I can't set the power target to fixed 130%, I'd still have to increase it with other applications like AB, wouldn't I ?
Anything else would be simple I guess - based on the pictures and explanations, memory to 4099, I'd set the temp limit to 80°C and let the max. to 91°C since my gpu will reach currently in the worst case 75°C. I'd increase the core in 13mhz steps to my current 1420, which would be 1418 in the tool. I'd then put the slider in the boost table to 1418 and set the same boost in the marked fields in the boost states.

Right now I'd rather continue on using AB, I'll look into it in a later time, perhaps if I decide to solder and go hardcore.

Edit: Ahw, wait, I can set the power target to fixed 130%, for that I would only have to change the base from 260000 to my current 130% value, right? Which would even out the two values to both 100%


----------



## looniam

i still do use AB but more for monitoring unless i am benching.

i am happy enough tweaking the bios to keep the voltage/clocks lower (1.221 @ 1320) while gaming on a 1080 screen but jack it up to see what clocks i get @ ~1.281ish.

though for the power target; noticed as i was benching and increasing the voltage and MAX power (left the 100% alone), i didn't see my card go over 330 watts. so i set my 100% to 350 watts for a little headroom and 425 watts for 121% max.

so i really don't need to touch that in AB except i have seen a few times where it will want to downclock in firestrike ultra when it goes above 94% TDP. i don't know why but increasing to the 121% (425 watts) alleviates that.

E typos.

big EDIT!

*i don't suggest anyone uses those power limits unless they KNOW what their PSU can handle through their power connections since it throws pcisig specs out the window!*


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

For first I guess I'll stick to AB, monitoring everything further, testing more. Maybe, just maybe I may find something that lets me increase the voltage without soldering, if not welp.

Thanks again for helping me out and explaining me a couple of things


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> I get the Artifacts when I oc the core clock over 205, I could get the memory to +500. I am testing with valley benchmark and it instant gets unstable when I change it to 250 in Afterburner (while ocing the core my memory clock is of course set to 0). Flashy lines start to appear in valley and after half a minute the driver starts to crash multiple times.


The only time I got artifacts was when my L2C/SYS/XBAR values were set too low (i.e. to reference clocks).


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

I have 0 idea what those values do or anything, looks like this from the very beginning:


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Can anyone help me?

I can't flash my bios with the original back-upped bios, I get this... and I did around 3 copies of my original bios and none of them works... for some reason I can flash the changed bios where I changed the power target to 130%, but I'd like to roll back to my original bios since the power target behaves strange...

I played around with the LN2 switch near the sli connections and back-upped that too and flashed the bios again, is that the reason why it behaves like this?



Edit: You saved again my butt, haha.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> try grabbbing this one
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1558645/official-nvidia-gtx-980-ti-owners-club/14900_50#post_25871303
> 
> i've had issues with different versions some will flash a modded bios but won't flash back to a stock bios and visa versa. but as in the post i link, you ought to see the flash process with the dots going accross the bottom of the prompt screen. not dots= no flash.


----------



## looniam

some versions of NVFlash are flaky like that.

here are three different ones:

NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.265-5.227_x64.zip 3035k .zip file


some will flash modded but not stock while other will flash stock but not modded.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> some versions of NVFlash are flaky like that.
> 
> here are three different ones:
> 
> NVFlash_Certs_Bypassed_v5.265-5.227_x64.zip 3035k .zip file
> 
> 
> some will flash modded but not stock while other will flash stock but not modded.


Yeah, I remembered your older post









It's strange to be honest, I increased the power target to like 130%, yet today Shadow of Mordor and Futuremark Stress Test surpassed it and I got 132% usage on it, while also my driver crashed and msi afterburner showed numbers like 3123909123 for power target, fb usage, memory usage and gpu usage, also the sliders were all useless and had similar numbers. Just to be safe I'd rather do a rollback and test more since my OC values worked for other games without any problems and artifacts...

I also found out that my card does have the LN2 switch, yet that thing doesn't seem to do anything. I guess I really have to solder if I want more.

Since I am curious:

Is there a way to connect this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






without soldering? Like drawing a line with graphite or some kind of small slim pad that conducts electricity I could just glue on it? I don't want to solder, but even if I would I couldn't since I lack the equipment.


----------



## sblantipodi

where is the step up program to 1080 Ti that nvidia was talking some weeks ago?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> where is the step up program to 1080 Ti that nvidia was talking some weeks ago?


*there was no program.*

there was a job listing on linkin that listed a position to oversee such a program along with a lot of GFE rewards stuff. but it was taken down within a day if not hours.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> *there was no program.*
> 
> there was a job listing on linkin that listed a position to oversee such a program along with a lot of GFE rewards stuff. but it was taken down within a day if not hours.


May be the role was fulfilled, and then the position posting was taken down because of that?









Or, it turns out stepping up yielded no ROI due to unexpected pricing of the TI.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> May be the role was fulfilled, and then the position posting was taken down because of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or, it turns out stepping up yielded no ROI due to unexpected pricing of the TI.


well either way, i am highly distraught that nothing became of that rewards program for flagging "helpful" forum posts to make people fear my authority.


----------



## hertz9753

Flagging just makes the mods angry and never use hide and hold...


----------



## navjack27

Flagged for life
Flagging moddy
Sir psycho flaggy
Flagvidia flagforce 666 ni


----------



## hertz9753

I was a Folding Editor and not a Moderator. Editors only have the power of flagging on threads outside of their section but they can read any post that has been deleted.


----------



## GroinShooter

Hey, some help needed!

I'm currently running a 980Ti SLI setup and I'd like to have them both clock to different speeds under load using a custom bios for both of the cards.

First card is ASUS 980Ti STRIX, max voltage is 1.187 under load - Clocks that seem to be okay are 1400MHz on the core and 3900MHz on the memory.
Second card is Inno3D 980Ti X3 Ultra iChill, max voltage is 1.193 under load - Core 1470MHz, memory 3900MHz.

I need them both to run at said different clock speeds under load, using those same default voltages as listed. Throttling should be eliminated as well.

Any help appreciated!


----------



## RnRollie

Why?

Why would you want them to run at different speeds?

I cant think of a reason, so i am asking


----------



## GroinShooter

Because SLI syncs the clocks on both cards to run at the same speed thus resulting in the lower clocking card (ASUS) gimping the higher boost clocks the other card can handle.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GroinShooter*
> 
> Because SLI syncs the clocks on both cards to run at the same speed thus resulting in the lower clocking card (ASUS) gimping the higher boost clocks the other card can handle.


Since both cards have to run at the same speed for SLI to work why do you think modding the bios would help? You are over thinking when the answer is right in front of you.


----------



## nyk20z3

Is there a custom bios available for the Gigabyte 980 Ti extreme gaming ?

I am able to get a stable 250Mhz OC on the boost and memory clock on water but wouldn't mind trying to push the card even further.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Is there a custom bios available for the Gigabyte 980 Ti extreme gaming ?
> 
> I am able to get a stable 250Mhz OC on the boost and memory clock on water but wouldn't mind trying to push the card even further.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1544574/gigabyte-gtx-9xx-h2o-air-bios-tweaking


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyk20z3*
> 
> Is there a custom bios available for the Gigabyte 980 Ti extreme gaming ?
> 
> I am able to get a stable 250Mhz OC on the boost and memory clock on water but wouldn't mind trying to push the card even further.


I wish people would report what actual clock speeds their frequency offsets result in as well as the vcore required to get there.

As for me, I pulled the short straw w/my Zotac 980Ti AMP Extreme (1455 MHz being the max stable overclock in Dying Light @ 1.281V).
I'm planning on reducing the vcore to 1.268 though because I don't think 1455 MHz should require that much juice.


----------



## mouacyk

MSI Gaming G6 @ 1.274v, 40c under water
1480/7800 in endless BF1
1506/8000 in benchmarks


----------



## Desolutional

Nice, my Hybrid gets 1490MHz with 7.8GHz memory clock with 1.23V. 55C load temps though haha.


----------



## D13mass

Probably it`s a time to sell 980ti, use intel video core until bought 1080ti


----------



## keenan

Guys, I have modified my cards own bios to give it a bit more room on the power target, but no matter which version of nvflash I use, I end up with errors, but it seems to still flash the bios.

Is that meant to happen or not?

I have flashed the stock bios back until I know for a fact it's save to reboot after those errors..


----------



## looniam

[Official] NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed for GTX 950/960/970/980/980Ti/Titan X
Quote:


> New in version 5.287: Pascal Support. They changed a lot in the code and I had to find a new bypass point. You will see the following errors while flashing (that have been highlighted). *You can ignore them and continue as normal.*


----------



## Neykov

I was wondering how much heat on the gpu compare to the VRM's with the following settings: Stock G1 pad's 1500Mhz and 1.255v 475max power when the gpu core is cooled to 65 degree max load (good air cooling).
The question is how much more degree will be having the VRM's on air? 20? 30? 50?


----------



## Desolutional

Why is your power target so high? Only reason to push more than 375W is if you're doing LN2. 65C load temps seem good, VRMs should cool off with case airflow so they shouldn't have much of an effect. Backplate helps with keeping the PCB components cool overall.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why is your power target so high? Only reason to push more than 375W is if you're doing LN2. 65C load temps seem good, VRMs should cool off with case airflow so they shouldn't have much of an effect. Backplate helps with keeping the PCB components cool overall.


I haven't measured with a kilawatt meter, but mine (at 1480/7800) under water and running furmark registers 96% of a 425W power target in my BIOS -- that's a little over 400W power consumption, if accurate. If I don't open my power target to at least that much, my card will power throttle. In gaming loads at 1440p, I've seen Witcher 3 reach around 325W, BF1 around 350W, and Crysis 3 around 375W.


----------



## Neykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Why is your power target so high? Only reason to push more than 375W is if you're doing LN2. 65C load temps seem good, VRMs should cool off with case airflow so they shouldn't have much of an effect. Backplate helps with keeping the PCB components cool overall.


I know the power is overkill, but this to ensure no pwr cap on anything and currently I modded my bios to 1.249v and working good so +0.006v shouldn't be an issue I guess.


----------



## Desolutional

Furmark makes my eyes water with "why would you do that" tears. 375W for Crysis seems alright. I've tuned my power target so that 98% of the time it does not throttle. I'm more on the conservative side with my GPUs though,









I do see peaks of high wattage sometimes, but most of the time my GPU runs at 99% because 4K problems.


----------



## mouacyk

Furmark is precisely that -- to gauge your maximum power draw and temps and set your power target once. I will advise, though, it's not the first thing you want to launch after putting together a custom loop or just booted from DICE or LN2. And it's not something you want to run for any length of time.


----------



## Neykov

Furmark is power virus application and can even pop your psu if it below 700W I avoid using it.
On my 475 W I have pwr cap...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neykov*
> 
> I was wondering how much heat on the gpu compare to the VRM's with the following settings: Stock G1 pad's 1500Mhz and 1.255v 475max power when the gpu core is cooled to 65 degree max load (good air cooling).
> The question is how much more degree will be having the VRM's on air? 20? 30? 50?


generally you'll see ~30c-35c more on VRMs than core BUT there are variables such as cooling or voltage so YMMV.


----------



## Neykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> generally you'll see ~30c-35c more on VRMs than core BUT there are variables such as cooling or voltage so YMMV.


Thanks, i flashed it and it is more stable and i think it reduced my coil whine?
How to know if it's too much and it's overheating? I don't see any increase in temps of the gpu processor, but on VRM i can't know.


----------



## looniam

pretty sure you can safely assume the vrms will get warmer when you increase voltage. without having either a temp sensor attached or infrared thermometer i put my hand on the back plate. yep, i'm crazy like that.

i use a uniblock (not full coverage) w/fan attached blowing on the vrms (mid plates are ok heatsinks) the only time the back plate got hot enough to makes my fingers "tingle" was when i accidentally put the fan on backwards.

mind you, it will even under "stock voltage" (1.212) it will get warm; vrms @ 80c - 90c is normal.


----------



## Neykov

After 1 hour of play Witcher 3 on 1500 Mhz core 1950 mem I ended up having 72 degree on the core max on gpu-z so there is increase of my temp like 2-3 degree.
I have that case from NZXT Phantom 620 and i put custom push fan's on the card so it blow a lot of hot air out.
Also 2 HF 14-Venturi 140mm attached on eachouther from the hhd place for fan to blow to my gpu, 1x200 infront 2x200 top and 1x140 bot in the mid. Rear is my h80i v2 pulling from outside cus using only 1 fan of it.

Ps. Well my VRM's are probably going arround or more then 100 degree now, i think, will try to check them out somehow with infrared thermometer probably.


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neykov*
> 
> After 1 hour of play Witcher 3 on 1500 Mhz core 1950 mem I ended up having 72 degree on the core max on gpu-z so there is increase of my temp like 2-3 degree.
> I have that case from NZXT Phantom 620 and i put custom push fan's on the card so it blow a lot of hot air out.
> Also 2 HF 14-Venturi 140mm attached on eachouther from the hhd place for fan to blow to my gpu, 1x200 infront 2x200 top and 1x140 bot in the mid. Rear is my h80i v2 pulling from outside cus using only 1 fan of it.


Reading about these temps and the massive airflow in your case I appreciate my EVGA Hybrid even more, at the same freq I don't go above 55C in TW3. And that is with the Noctua NF-F12 on the radiator limited to 85% for the sake of acoustics.


----------



## Neykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Reading about these temps and the massive airflow in your case I appreciate my EVGA Hybrid even more, at the same freq I don't go above 55C in TW3. And that is with the Noctua NF-F12 on the radiator limited to 85% for the sake of acoustics.


The thing is that my card is non G1, it's the WF3oc one so the cooler radiator doesn't have extra fin's like the G1 have and maybe some less pipes and the cooper plate, so I guess that's that. It iz really hot card by default.
When I bought it it had the same temp's as now on stock( i think even higher) with ~1200Mhz and pwr and voltage throttle.


----------



## shalafi

yeah, had the G1 before the Hybrid - the cooler was really good, but too noisy for my liking (the MSI with its two large fans seems like the best one to me). Then the 1080 series released and 980Ti pricess tanked massively - when I saw the Hybrid for 500€ (was 700€+ before) I immediately sold my G1.


----------



## Neykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> yeah, had the G1 before the Hybrid - the cooler was really good, but too noisy for my liking (the MSI with its two large fans seems like the best one to me). Then the 1080 series released and 980Ti pricess tanked massively - when I saw the Hybrid for 500€ (was 700€+ before) I immediately sold my G1.


I need only the radiator of the G1, I have 3 custom push fans which are way better and quieter then the G1 ones and l've mooded them to my radiator and connected them to my case fan control








I like EVGA they have nice support, but I bought this card from nov 2015 and I think I will not change it soon, unless they unlock the bios for modding to some new card...


----------



## Lao Tzu

Hi everyone, i buy a second 980 ti, too late in time but happy with SLI, all my games on Ultra 2160p 60FPS...for now overclocked to 1418/8962 stock voltages


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> Hi everyone, i buy a second 980 ti, too late in time but happy with SLI, all my games on Ultra 2160p 60FPS...for now overclocked to 1418/8962 stock voltages


Not my business but why ? IN a few weeks will be available 1080ti hich will be equal aproximatly to 980ti sli


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *D13mass*
> 
> Not my business but why ? IN a few weeks will be available 1080ti hich will be equal aproximatly to 980ti sli


I buy for economic price, here in Argentina we have 50% more of imported products, and 1080Ti comes late here, i gonna stay in SLI a few months, and then sell both 980Ti.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

ya gotta understand in other countries, new hardware $$$$ = extortion.

Best to scrounge around for older model card and sli.


----------



## D13mass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> ya gotta understand in other countries, new hardware $$$$ = extortion.
> 
> Best to scrounge around for older model card and sli.


1. But probably anyone can buy new hardware in USA for normal good price and pay for shipping in another country (many companies can help with shipping)
2. SLI doesn`t work well in some games and some games don`t support sli at all.


----------



## Neykov

How do you guys handle the throttling on this pascal cards?
I am so use to no voltage / pwr cap, that i really hope they made cards like 980 ti again so we can mod the bios on our own...
We have the latest of the modding beasts card,
there Is nothing better for now imo








I did a fire strike test yesterday and sow that my 980 ti is pair to pair with the stock 1080, so not bad at all I might say


----------



## Benny89

So Glad they announced 1080Ti finally. My 1555 OCed 980Ti was destroying any OCed 1070 and being only 12-16% slower than average OCed 1080.

Ti is the only card worth upgrade to imo.

It will be sad to get rid of my 980Ti since it is freaking great card but time to upgrade to UW and I need more horse power.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> Reading about these temps and the massive airflow in your case I appreciate my EVGA Hybrid even more, at the same freq I don't go above 55C in TW3. And that is with the Noctua NF-F12 on the radiator limited to 85% for the sake of acoustics.


My watercooled 980ti WF3 OC doesn't see much above 40 degrees with fans on 800 rpm XD


----------



## shalafi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> My watercooled 980ti WF3 OC doesn't see much above 40 degrees with fans on 800 rpm XD


I know, I know [[: considered buiding a loop a lot of times, but I always end up dismissing the thought because of all the hassle required and mostly replacing blocks with every new GPU. For me an AIO card + AIO for the CPU is the best compromise.


----------



## Mx518

Hello, I use my own modded BIOS with FIXED voltage and gpu/mem frequencies.
Now I'm running fixed 1.187v - 1430MHz - 7600 MHz
If I turn up the voltage to 1.21, should I expect a big or modest gain in GPU frequency?
What's the best voltage for Maxwell GPU? My ASIC is 76%. *I want a good compromise between voltage (thus heat) and GPU frequency.*

Another question, in the bios I setted up all the other frequencies (GPC, XBAR, SYS, L2C) to 1430 aswell. Is that a good idea? Or I am limiting my GPU overclock with no gains in performances?

Thanks


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mx518*
> 
> Hello, I use my own modded BIOS with FIXED voltage and gpu/mem frequencies.
> Now I'm running fixed 1.187v - 1430MHz - 7600 MHz
> If I turn up the voltage to 1.21, should I expect a big or modest gain in GPU frequency?
> What's the best voltage for Maxwell GPU? My ASIC is 76%. *I want a good compromise between voltage (thus heat) and GPU frequency.*
> 
> Another question, in the bios I setted up all the other frequencies (GPC, XBAR, SYS, L2C) to 1430 aswell. Is that a good idea? Or I am limiting my GPU overclock with no gains in performances?
> 
> Thanks


There's a FAQ here on 980Ti o'clocking where someone discovered that overclocking the XBAR/SYS/L2C can make a difference, but it takes a lot more MHz. to be significant.

I've found less stuttering at higher GPC/XBAR/SYS values -- relative to the same core o'clock


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shalafi*
> 
> I know, I know [[: considered buiding a loop a lot of times, but I always end up dismissing the thought because of all the hassle required and mostly replacing blocks with every new GPU. For me an AIO card + AIO for the CPU is the best compromise.


Full cover blocks are the sexiest but an universal block with some heatsinks for the VRM does an amazing job aswell


----------



## keenan

Guys, for anyone that can shine some light on this situation..

I have the EVGA Hydro Copper and it boosts to 1345Mhz without any tweaking. Afterburner reports stock voltage at 1.180V and I can run it at 1450/4000 without any added voltage or power target adjustment.

However, even when maxing both the voltage and power target sliders it maxes out at 1500/4000.

I have checked power draw during benching and it seems that at 1500/4000 it only draws 240W, so it's definitely not running out of power.

So the next logical step would be to allow higher voltage right?


----------



## looniam

yes but you will run out of headroom very fast so you may want to consider increasing the power target.

btw, that is some excellent stuff there. just remember easy does it for the most gain


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes but you will run out of headroom very fast so you may want to consider increasing the power target.
> 
> btw, that is some excellent stuff there. just remember easy does it for the most gain


Thanks for the quick reply









Do you have any advice as to recommended bios changes? I gether non of the bioses in the first post will work on the Hydro Copper card?


----------



## looniam

increasing power target is fairly easy, just need some math.









you can use maxwell bios tweaker and copy the settings from the bios in the OP even though the one's for the EVGA ref (shyster's) i believe are the same PCB as the hydocopper.

but i'd still recommend _copying_ those.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> increasing power target is fairly easy, just need some math.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you can use maxwell bios tweaker and copy the settings from the bios in the OP even though the one's for the EVGA ref (shyster's) i believe are the same PCB as the hydocopper.
> 
> but i'd still recommend _copying_ those.


I tried to flash my card with the first one with just the power target raised to 425W, but I bricked my card, so I had to bleed the loop, move it to the secons pci-e, borrow my son's gpu and flash it back to the stock bios. Took me a good 4 hours to get everything working again, so I definitely learned my lesson..

I'll have a quick play tomorrow.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> I tried to flash my card with the first one with just the power target raised to 425W, but I bricked my card, so I had to bleed the loop, move it to the secons pci-e, borrow my son's gpu and flash it back to the stock bios. Took me a good 4 hours to get everything working again, so I definitely learned my lesson..
> 
> I'll have a quick play tomorrow.


Couldn't you have just put a second video card into your existing rig rather than taking the liquid cooled 980Ti out of the loop?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Couldn't you have just put a second video card into your existing rig rather than taking the liquid cooled 980Ti out of the loop?


I did that at first, but couldn't get any signal from the working gpu in the second pci-e slot.


----------



## keenan

Another question guys..

How would I edit the bios to automatically boost to 1493mhz without using afterburner?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> I did that at first, but couldn't get any signal from the working gpu in the second pci-e slot.


Now that I think about it I do remember that happening w/my rig as well -- really annoying for an air cooled rig, but obviously worse on a H2O cooled rig.


----------



## SgtRotty

Is anyone using the water cooled g10 nzxt bracket? Is so, are u using a copper shim for the die? I have the msi model, with the backplate installed, I'm running 1.205v and hover around 73-77c while gaming. With a corsair h55 and using antec f7, shouldn't my temps be lower?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Another question guys..
> 
> How would I edit the bios to automatically boost to 1493mhz without using afterburner?


do something like this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell/0_50


here is a more informative guide as far as other MBT options:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1590562/attempted-maxwell-ii-bios-editor-guide/0_50

and a mother of all maxwell bios editing guides:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

pay attention to:
Quote:


> *Volt regulator free --- Only required for 980 Ti / Titan X user*


and
Quote:


> *Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titan X) --- Adjustable Volt (Beta)*


though the example of using the newly shown boost slider (the volt regulator free show how to get it)
Quote:


> 1.281V - 1.150V -> 1150 mV must be set here, otherwise no 1281 mV (1275 mv in tools are possible)


is the opposite of what i do (1.212 - 1.281) and haven't had an issue _but it does work as mentioned there._

it is a lot of info to digest but once you start to understand, do some baby steps and most of the rest will come together.

have fun but *BE SAFE!* don't just jack up things because you can.







(more for the peanut gallery out there)


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Is anyone using the water cooled g10 nzxt bracket? Is so, are u using a copper shim for the die? I have the msi model, with the backplate installed, I'm running 1.205v and hover around 73-77c while gaming. With a corsair h55 and using antec f7, shouldn't my temps be lower?


Is your 980Ti water cooled? My 980Ti AMP Extreme w/the stock air cooler and much more powerful fans never goes over 60° C -- and that's at a 1.281V Vcore.


----------



## mmomega

I have the EVGA SC+ with the Kraken and h55 and definitely had to use a shim.
I have dual 980TI on separate H55's and they get no hotter than 45-48c, this is after 3-4days of Folding. 94-95% GPU utilization.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmomega*
> 
> I have the EVGA SC+ with the Kraken and h55 and definitely had to use a shim.
> I have dual 980TI on separate H55's and they get no hotter than 45-48c, this is after 3-4days of Folding. 94-95% GPU utilization.


Welcome to OCN fellow folder.


----------



## Slowpoke66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Is anyone using the water cooled g10 nzxt bracket? Is so, are u using a copper shim for the die? I have the msi model, with the backplate installed, I'm running 1.205v and hover around 73-77c while gaming. With a corsair h55 and using antec f7, shouldn't my temps be lower?


Here's my setup, for comparison;

GPU: MSI Gaming
Cooling: Kraken G10 + Kraken X31 (P&P)
MSI Backplate: Yes
MSI Midplate: Yes
Nzxt Backplate: No
Shim: No
TIM: Grizzly Kryonaut
Voltage: 1.249v
Case: HAF XB Evo
Temps: 45-50c (gaming and benching, ambient 22c)


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slowpoke66*
> 
> Here's my setup, for comparison;
> 
> GPU: MSI Gaming
> Cooling: Kraken G10 + Kraken X31 (P&P)
> MSI Backplate: Yes
> MSI Midplate: Yes
> Nzxt Backplate: No
> Shim: No
> TIM: Grizzly Kryonaut
> Voltage: 1.249v
> Case: HAF XB Evo
> Temps: 45-50c (gaming and benching, ambient 22c)


Obviously I have a issue here, u took the nzxt back plate off , so just the screws and that's it on the back?? If so I think that could be the problem. I listened to someone and put the foam piece off the g10 in between the msi backplate to keep the pcb from bending. I bet it's holding heat


----------



## Slowpoke66

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtRotty*
> 
> Obviously I have a issue here, u took the nzxt back plate off , so just the screws and that's it on the back?? If so I think that could be the problem. I listened to someone and put the foam piece off the g10 in between the msi backplate to keep the pcb from bending. I bet it's holding heat


Well, I probably should recommend using silicone washers to "protect" the PCB from the screws. I didn't, cuz I forgot and didn't bother to reseat...


----------



## rudyae86

Quick question...

What is the selling price for 980 Ti's currently right now?

And also, would I have any problems with games if I were to buy a 2nd 980 Ti and go SLI?

Have read about stuttering issues and stuff like that.


----------



## Neykov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> What is the selling price for 980 Ti's currently right now?
> 
> And also, would I have any problems with games if I were to buy a 2nd 980 Ti and go SLI?
> 
> Have read about stuttering issues and stuff like that.


Depends on location, my friend sold 1 of his WF3OC for 480 $ which is high,
but it was not used much, like brand new.
Our prices for new cards are high as well. 1080 gigabyte xtreme is ~ 900 $ new.
He offered the card to me for much lower price, but I denied, because I don't really need and cannot bother with sli, never had.


----------



## zipeldiablo

I just sold one of my two 980ti hof for 290 euros


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rudyae86*
> 
> Quick question...
> 
> What is the selling price for 980 Ti's currently right now?
> 
> And also, would I have any problems with games if I were to buy a 2nd 980 Ti and go SLI?
> 
> Have read about stuttering issues and stuff like that.


around $300USD is fair, reference a little lower ($270)and custom AIB slightly higher($330).

i think you're better off selling the card and grabbing a 1080 or better yet a 1080ti instead of going SLI


----------



## rudyae86

Thank you guys for the info. I posted on craigslist and put $330 for my 980 Ti FTW but I keep getting lowball-ed hard lol. They want to give me 200 to 250. I'm like what!?

Yeah I'm thinking of going 1080 once it drops sub 400. Cobsidering getting a low budget card like a 1050 ti or a rx 470 for 100 bucks just to keep it as a back up


----------



## Ithanul

Yeah, I'm toying with the idea of selling mine, but peeps around here low ball on electronics.


----------



## looniam

craigslist is really just a garage sale, so people will low ball very very low.

personally i never bothered haggling - if it wasn't worth the asking price i moved on; could have missed a deal had i been willing but i am too impatient.

but wow! some people ask a lot for junk!

"entry level gaming system!"
old quad core Q6600 and a 560 (non TI!) for $600


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> old quad core Q6600 and a 560 (non TI!) for $600


Maybe the case is made out of gold plating


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> craigslist is really just a garage sale, so people will low ball very very low.
> 
> personally i never bothered haggling - if it wasn't worth the asking price i moved on; could have missed a deal had i been willing but i am too impatient.
> 
> but wow! some people ask a lot for junk!
> 
> "entry level gaming system!"
> old quad core Q6600 and a 560 (non TI!) for $600


Ah, yeah, you got the nutty stuff like that on craigslist.

Think that bad, people down here will ask crazy prices for tractor tires.







(If wondering, I wanted one to use as a garden bed)


----------



## hertz9753

@Ithanul I know that you love to garden but the people that don't know that are wondering why you want a tractor tire garden bed.


----------



## rudyae86

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> craigslist is really just a garage sale, so people will low ball very very low.
> 
> personally i never bothered haggling - if it wasn't worth the asking price i moved on; could have missed a deal had i been willing but i am too impatient.
> 
> but wow! some people ask a lot for junk!
> 
> "entry level gaming system!"
> old quad core Q6600 and a 560 (non TI!) for $600


haha seriously. I see some old relics going for 500 or 600 and I am here like, a core i3 can do better than that old quad core







.

But yeah, I just ask what is reasonable, I know I wont get what I paid for but when people lowball me hard, I get triggered lol


----------



## Ithanul

Well, finally decided. Going to sell off the two 980 Tis.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 20th - Wednesday 22nd - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

March 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong

@Ithanul maybe you can get those 980Ti's rolling in the March FAT one last time


----------



## MunPro

i have MSI 980ti Gaming stabel at 1514mhz/8200mhz with 1.184 volt stock
if i use AIO cooler with 1.25 volt can i make it to 1600mhz?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunPro*
> 
> i have MSI 980ti Gaming stabel at 1514mhz/8200mhz with 1.184 volt stock
> if i use AIO cooler with 1.25 volt can i make it to 1600mhz?


For benching yeah, but not likely for gaming

Majority of the 980ti's hit the wall in the low 1500's, the good ones will get to 1550-1570 but thats about it.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunPro*
> 
> i have MSI 980ti Gaming stabel at 1514mhz/8200mhz with 1.184 volt stock
> if i use AIO cooler with 1.25 volt can i make it to 1600mhz?


Very unlikely. 1600 is like the top one tenth of one percent. My Classy reaches 1515 on stock voltage but won't go past 1535 in 99% of games and 1560 in benchmarks. I have got 1600Mhz in Valley for like 5 minutes when my ambient was <0C and my core was like 30C. 1600 insta crashes under any other scenario.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Very unlikely. 1600 is like the top one tenth of one percent. My Classy reaches 1515 on stock voltage but won't go past 1535 in 99% of games and 1560 in benchmarks. I have got 1600Mhz in Valley for like 5 minutes when my ambient was <0C and my core was like 30C. 1600 insta crashes under any other scenario.


same my g1 hits 1520/1900 @1.23

on a cutom bios i have ran 1600/2100 bench but like you said temps were like close to 0C


----------



## MunPro

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18705263
1576mhz 1.243 volt with AIO water cooler, i will see if can stable in game or not
not sure if can get 1600 mhz with more voltage also


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

I've been doing some testing over the time and today in Dying Light my Pc just froze and there was this loud buzzing sound coming from my speakers, I had to press the button on my case to shut off the computer. Now my question: Since there was no blue screen, it shouldn't come from my Ram or my Cpu ([email protected] and cpu runs at 4,[email protected], thus the only explanation is, it happened because of my PSU, since I cranked up the power target of my 980Ti to 130% allowing it to get it all, or? My power supply is a Seasonic 660W +80 Gold X Series, it is around 6 years old - I think the power target of 130% was too much.


----------



## Desolutional

Have you got a power meter? You'll be able to measure how much power the PSU is drawing at the socket and multiply that by the efficiency of the PSU to get a rough estimate on the power consumption.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Have you got a power meter? You'll be able to measure how much power the PSU is drawing at the socket and multiply that by the efficiency of the PSU to get a rough estimate on the power consumption.


Sadly I don't. But I already am seeing power spikes in Msi Afterburner, for example when the power target is set to 110%, 3DMark or heavy games still manage to reach a power limit and the power target goes over 110%. After I've modded the bios by increasing the power target to 130% and setting it to max. in Msi afterburner it often went well over 110% and sometimes peaked at 130%.

But to be honest, I don't quite get it, I did heavy benchmarking with 3Dmark, valley and played games without any problems, except one to two degrees higher temperatures. Are 130% too much?


----------



## looniam

if your screen froze during benching/gaming with buzzing from the speakers it's an unstable overclock (for that one game). if the PSU was an issue it would shut down.

however there can be instability using one cable from the PSU using both 6/8 pin power connectors when OCing.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Good to know. The screen froze completely, there was a buzzing coming from the speakers and I had to shut down the pc by pressing the button. I had something similar to this years ago with a 780ti, but still different since there was no oc or bios mod or anything I did, so this kind of crash today was unfamiliar to me.

So the 130% power limit isn't too high and still in the green zone?

For now I've changed the priority in AB from power limit to temperature limit, since I've noticed that the gpu takes and takes everything it can get in some applications like in 3dmark for example it reaches 130% power target and also the power limit. Dying Light is a mess too, the gpu runs the whole time @99%, using vsync halves my 144hz to 72 ingame for some reason and when it works the game just stutters even with 144fps, letting it off makes my gpu go well over 70°C, which is stupid because every other game runs well under 70°C even at 144hz/fps ....

I also had to go down to 185/400 +25mV resulting in 1400/4000 because Shadow of Mordor kept crashing with a higher oc on the memory clock than 400 and everything higher than 185~ generates artifacts, adding more voltage, for example just applying the max. 50mV also results in instability and artifacts, even if the temperatures are fine, it's kind of strange, the only difference does the power target since the card won't clock down that way. Didn't expect this mess getting the 980ti.


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Good to know. The screen froze completely, there was a buzzing coming from the speakers and I had to shut down the pc by pressing the button. I had something similar to this years ago with a 780ti, but still different since there was no oc or bios mod or anything I did, so this kind of crash today was unfamiliar to me.
> 
> So the 130% power limit isn't too high and still in the green zone?
> 
> For now I've changed the priority in AB from power limit to temperature limit, since I've noticed that the gpu takes and takes everything it can get in some applications like in 3dmark for example it reaches 130% power target and also the power limit. Dying Light is a mess too, the gpu runs the whole time @99%, using vsync halves my 144hz to 72 ingame for some reason and when it works the game just stutters even with 144fps, letting it off makes my gpu go well over 70°C, which is stupid because every other game runs well under 70°C even at 144hz/fps ....
> 
> I also had to go down to 185/400 +25mV resulting in 1400/4000 because Shadow of Mordor kept crashing with a higher oc on the memory clock than 400 and everything higher than 185~ generates artifacts, adding more voltage, for example just applying the max. 50mV also results in instability and artifacts, even if the temperatures are fine, it's kind of strange, the only difference does the power target since the card won't clock down that way. Didn't expect this mess getting the 980ti.


Try memory at +250 instead of +400. Clock your core first then the memory so it's easier to tell which is causing the freeze up


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

The thing is, I've tested the oc long with valley, 3dmark and gaming. In stress tests such as 3dmark or valley even 500+ on the memory were good, yet games such as overwatch or shadow of mordor just crash after a certain time, OW can run without problems but it also can crash due to the memory, shadow of mordor on the other hand will crash after around 10 minutes. And everything over 185 on the core clock will create artifacts after a certain time.

I oc'd the cc first before applying the memory clock, all tested while running valley, then gaming and casually using 3dmark.


----------



## looniam

fwiw, i usually don't OC the vram unless benchmarking. it's commonly accepted that OCing it will only benefit higher resolutions ie 4K more so; but i wouldn't be surprised if a few games has a difference.

on a side note:
usually when i crash it takes the hitting on/off switch on the PSU to reboot


----------



## Zaor

Add skydiver to the stresstest,i had overclocks run perfectly fine with heaven 90 min +,firestrike and throw up errors within minutes here,valley is irrelevant i can run with 1500 core no problem and crush immediately with everything else..Go for memory between 1950-1980 a little below 2000 and core 1250 (1476/77 with boost/voltage) that's where the magic is with these cards.1500 core is not guaranteed and is too much hassle for 2 fps more.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> Add skydiver to the stresstest,i had overclocks run perfectly fine with heaven 90 min +,firestrike and throw up errors within minutes here,valley is irrelevant i can run with 1500 core no problem and crush immediately with everything else..Go for memory between 1950-1980 a little below 2000 and core 1250 (1476/77 with boost/voltage) that's where the magic is with these cards.1500 core is not guaranteed and is too much hassle for 2 fps more.


That's sadly not an option with 250 on the core clock ^^

As I said, the core clock is sadly unstable above 185.
I increased solely the cc first and my limit was 205 - it works but it isn't 100% stable, 185 works well. Then I proceeded to oc my memory clock, 500 worked, but 400 are stable ~.


----------



## Zaor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> That's sadly not an option with 250 on the core clock ^^
> 
> As I said, the core clock is sadly unstable above 185.
> I increased solely the cc first and my limit was 205 - it works but it isn't 100% stable, 185 works well. Then I proceeded to oc my memory clock, 500 worked, but 400 are stable ~.


If it can't go above 1400 and crush sell it for $300 and try your luck again or add another 100 and go for 1070,same performance +2gb vram.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> If it can't go above 1400 and crush sell it for $300 and try your luck again or add another 100 and go for 1070,same performance +2gb vram.


I thought about it, but I've paid 350 for it and it still has over 2 1/2 years warranty left (I bought it used online, but it looks pretty new, was used a couple of months only and has everything). It's also a Matrix (non Platinum), if anything, I would like to get the Platinum edition, but it's hard to find those in a good condition with warranty etc. The 1070 is not an option since they're still pricy.

I'll still keep looking for a Platinum in good condition with warranty and for a good price, until then I'll have to accept this one :/


----------



## Lao Tzu

The SLI deserve a good monitor !!!!











now it comming my HDMI v2.0 cable High Speed 18GBps for enable 10bit RGB comlpete and HDR10 , 4K, 60fps !!!


----------



## neoroy

Just got Inno3D 980Ti black with fresh re-installed win10 but with 378.92 and 378.78 driver often crash and win10 notif says : "application has been blocked from accessing graphic hardware"....what is this?? Before this, with GTX780Ti was OK but 3 or 4 lower driver.


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> The SLI deserve a good monitor !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now it comming my HDMI v2.0 cable High Speed 18GBps for enable 10bit RGB comlpete and HDR10 , 4K, 60fps !!!


HDMI 2.0a cannot do 10 bit RGB full or 4:4:4

10 bit will only work at 4:2:2

i know because i have a KS8000, and 18GBPS cable is necessary for 8 bit RGB Full or 4:4:4

the TV playing HDR10 material is as it should be, but it can't replicate on windows media players without downgrading to 8 bit colour.

just plug 2 screens in, play the video in windows on 1 screen, and the same video through USB on the TV to see what i mean.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> HDMI 2.0a cannot do 10 bit RGB full or 4:4:4
> 10 bit will only work at 4:2:2
> i know because i have a KS8000, and 18GBPS cable is necessary for 8 bit RGB Full or 4:4:4
> 
> the TV playing HDR10 material is as it should be, but it can't replicate on windows media players without downgrading to 8 bit colour.
> 
> just plug 2 screens in, play the video in windows on 1 screen, and the same video through USB on the TV to see what i mean.


hi GunnzAkimbo ...its a shame of HDMI 2.0, my last monitor was a 10bit panel full RGB with DP 1.2 , well then gonna be 8bit 4:4:4 4K/60fps, i dont like to play in 30hz...


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lao Tzu*
> 
> hi GunnzAkimbo ...its a shame of HDMI 2.0, my last monitor was a 10bit panel full RGB with DP 1.2 , well then gonna be 8bit 4:4:4 4K/60fps, i dont like to play in 30hz...


10 bit is still useless in the PC space unless you do photo editing.

There isn't any media content encoded at 10 bit,and i can recall just one recent game that supports 10 bit gradations.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> 10 bit is still useless in the PC space unless you do photo editing.
> 
> There isn't any media content encoded at 10 bit,and i can recall just one recent game that supports 10 bit gradations.


Hi GoLDii3, yes i see a little difference in test 8-10bit. , and HDR its not implemented in all games and media to, i have only 2 games with HDR, Hitman and RE7, but u cant negate that this tv/monitor has a high inmersive view and colours pop up, i came from Samsung LED 28" U28D590D and see a hihg jump in view quality and Field of view...maybe in future HDMI support it


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

well the difference from HDR on TV compared to the best rendered on PC is miles apart.

Just run some samsung HDR demos.


----------



## Lao Tzu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GunnzAkimbo*
> 
> well the difference from HDR on TV compared to the best rendered on PC is miles apart.
> 
> Just run some samsung HDR demos.


i have the cable, late after some test in games i see that 12bit 4:2:2 is better colored images quality and hdr that 8bit 4:4:4, in
nVidia let me choose 12bpc in 4:2:2, but the samsung panel its 10bit, must be a conversion. now i see that compresion images to 4:2:2 add colour in some border objet, and text to, in 4:4:4 its more nitid...


----------



## zetoor85

Anyone going past 1650 MHz on 980 ti ?? Im stuck no matter voltage. The card is going 1600mhz @ 1.200 volt and 1.250 volt for 1650 MHz but no matter What i do i cant get past 1670 mhz even with 1.320 voltage it dosnt matter. The ram is Sammy and goes 8800mhz wich is pretty. I have Custom wc with 280 and 380 rads and ek full cover block... maybe its just the max


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Anyone going past 1650 MHz on 980 ti ?? Im stuck no matter voltage. The card is going 1600mhz @ 1.200 volt and 1.250 volt for 1650 MHz but no matter What i do i cant get past 1670 mhz even with 1.320 voltage it dosnt matter. The ram is Sammy and goes 8800mhz wich is pretty. I have Custom wc with 280 and 380 rads and ek full cover block... maybe its just the max


Try lowering ambients 10c or so


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Try lowering ambients 10c or so


I Can try tonight i Dream about 1700mhz core the fans on the rads only run 500 rpm i could go full blast... Think i hit 45 drgress pretty easy for now maybe if i Can get bellow 40 degress i Will have more luck


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Anyone going past 1650 MHz on 980 ti ?? Im stuck no matter voltage. The card is going 1600mhz @ 1.200 volt and 1.250 volt for 1650 MHz but no matter What i do i cant get past 1670 mhz even with 1.320 voltage it dosnt matter. The ram is Sammy and goes 8800mhz wich is pretty. I have Custom wc with 280 and 380 rads and ek full cover block... maybe its just the max


Very nice, some pictures please, possibly of some load that sustains those speeds. Where you able to do this on both cards?


----------



## zetoor85

I sold nr 2 card because it clocked max at 1480mhz and i where locked to x8 pci speeds with both cards, so i figured out that 1 card at over 1640 mhz and 8800 mhz ram would do just fine on my 1440p monitor.









actully i had 5 980 TI cards, and all of them did around 1500mhz.. i just kept the good one




NOT full speed and its on the Stock bios to





right now im doing 1600mhz with an custom rom mr-dark helped me out with, i just made my own voltage config on it for 1.20 volt @ 1600mhz, wich im happy with for 24-7 use.

IF i use the stock rom like in the video above, i normaly just push the voltage slider to the max and dont care... but since i moved into my gf i try keep voltage low







and it gives good temps to hehe


----------



## Gdourado

Hello, how are you?
I got my g1 ti.
I starts to try to OC it.
I am using the latest version of afterburner.
I got the power limit to the max and without voltage increase I got a stable boost of 1474.
Now I am wanting to start to mess with the core voltage.
With this in mind, I am wondering what is considered the safe limits of core voltage on the G1 Gaming.

Thanks a lot for the help.
Cheers!


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> I sold nr 2 card because it clocked max at 1480mhz and i where locked to x8 pci speeds with both cards, so i figured out that 1 card at over 1640 mhz and 8800 mhz ram would do just fine on my 1440p monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actully i had 5 980 TI cards, and all of them did around 1500mhz.. i just kept the good one
> 
> right now im doing 1600mhz with an custom rom mr-dark helped me out with, i just made my own voltage config on it for 1.20 volt @ 1600mhz, wich im happy with for 24-7 use.
> 
> IF i use the stock rom like in the video above, i normaly just push the voltage slider to the max and dont care... but since i moved into my gf i try keep voltage low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it gives good temps to hehe


Zetoor95 what's the ASIC quality on your super 980Ti?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Zetoor95 what's the ASIC quality on your super 980Ti?


85% asic matters for sure


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 85% asic matters for sure


The one 980ti to rule them all!


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> I sold nr 2 card because it clocked max at 1480mhz and i where locked to x8 pci speeds with both cards, so i figured out that 1 card at over 1640 mhz and 8800 mhz ram would do just fine on my 1440p monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actully i had 5 980 TI cards, and all of them did around 1500mhz.. i just kept the good one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOT full speed and its on the Stock bios to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> right now im doing 1600mhz with an custom rom mr-dark helped me out with, i just made my own voltage config on it for 1.20 volt @ 1600mhz, wich im happy with for 24-7 use.
> 
> IF i use the stock rom like in the video above, i normaly just push the voltage slider to the max and dont care... but since i moved into my gf i try keep voltage low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it gives good temps to hehe


That may just be the best 980 To I've ever seen. Wow. What model?

Also could you do a game benchmark at max and then at 1500/8000? I'd be interested to see what % the fps increase is.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> That may just be the best 980 To I've ever seen. Wow. What model?
> 
> Also could you do a game benchmark at max and then at 1500/8000? I'd be interested to see what % the fps increase is.


i could do some benchmarks, but im abit busy this weekend, got a birthday we have to setup, and tm we go party/drink/eat, and ehmm sunday? then im dead







monday im not home, so next week np...

but tell me what games or benchmarks you want me to run. i can push my 6700k some abit to, sadly i only have bad corsair ddr4 nems 3200mhz cl16









the card is an gigabyte xtreme 980 TI, and i has dual bios for L2N







http://www.gigabyte.us/Graphics-Card/GV-N98TXTREME-6GD#kf

best part is, the card did allmost the same OC on AIR, but the noice where to much, special in SLI so i went watercooling







and it realy only gave the sammy nem 200mhz more









i have another asus 980 TI strix 2B rev, with unlocked volt, it would only go 1580mhz on water. so yes im pretty happy for this card, 1080gtx? no thanks....


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> i could do some benchmarks, but im abit busy this weekend, got a birthday we have to setup, and tm we go party/drink/eat, and ehmm sunday? then im dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> monday im not home, so next week np...
> 
> but tell me what games or benchmarks you want me to run. i can push my 6700k some abit to, sadly i only have bad corsair ddr4 nems 3200mhz cl16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the card is an gigabyte xtreme 980 TI, and i has dual bios for L2N
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Graphics-Card/GV-N98TXTREME-6GD#kf
> 
> best part is, the card did allmost the same OC on AIR, but the noice where to much, special in SLI so i went watercooling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it realy only gave the sammy nem 200mhz more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have another asus 980 TI strix 2B rev, with unlocked volt, it would only go 1580mhz on water. so yes im pretty happy for this card, 1080gtx? no thanks....


Thanks. No rush. I'd say any GPU heavy games at 1440p.


----------



## mouacyk

@zetoor85 Would like to see a single GPU Firestrike graphics score. 1500MHz lands around 21K. Curious to see how 1600MHz+ can close the gap to a 1080Ti that lands around 31K.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> @zetoor85 Would like to see a single GPU Firestrike graphics score. 1500MHz lands around 21K. Curious to see how 1600MHz+ can close the gap to a 1080Ti that lands around 31K.


My fs max out on 23k gs without Any cheats \ tweaks just pure oc


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> My fs max out on 23k gs without Any cheats \ tweaks just pure oc


Wow, that just shaved off another 15% of 1080 Ti's ~50% lead down to 35%.







I have to say, people like you are NVidia's worse regrets for ever selling a super mature 28nm GPU at $650.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Wow, that just shaved off another 15% of 1080 Ti's ~50% lead down to 35%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say, people like you are NVidia's worse regrets for ever selling a super mature 28nm GPU at $650.


Yes its around Titan maxwell with beef oc


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> My fs max out on 23k gs without Any cheats \ tweaks just pure oc


I'm at 22K at 1550Mhz so that seems about right. Memory is only 8100Mhz though (thanks Hynix...).


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> I'm at 22K at 1550Mhz so that seems about right. Memory is only 8100Mhz though (thanks Hynix...).


I Will be back with some benchmarks Down the Road for now Im on my phone busy with Life


----------



## Boyd

Just sold my AMP Extreme 980 Ti to a local. It's been a pleasure guys... see you on the forums. Kinda sad to see a good puppy go ;(

80.2% ASIC Quality, maxed out at around 1485mhz, any higher would cause instability, default zotac bios


----------



## Belkov

I, actually, don't need more than 980 ti for my resolution. And my gb g1 is pretty good clocker ( gaming @ 1525/8000) , so the difference even with 1080ti is not so big - will pass pascal or will take a 1080ti when the next generation appears and the prices will drop down.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> I, actually, don't need more than 980 ti for my resolution. And my gb g1 is pretty good clocker ( gaming @ 1525/8000) , so the difference even with 1080ti is not so big - will pass pascal or will take a 1080ti when the next generation appears and the prices will drop down.


Yeah, I got a 980 Ti for 1080p and I am still on 1080p. No point in upgrading until I get a better monitor. Something like the 4K/144Hz one from Asus or a next generation 21:9/100Hz+.


----------



## Simkin

I went from 980Ti Reference SLI to 1080Ti FE SLI and one 980Ti was not able to run BF4 on ultra in 1080p 120fps if i turned resolution scale up (even just 110% i started to get fps drop). The 1080Ti is 70% faster in this game, and its a must if you ask me to turn resolution scale up on a 1080p monitor, makes the game looks so much crisper and clearer. I run it on 130% now, and as a bonus the 1080Ti FE is 10c cooler than my 980Ti Reference.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> Just sold my AMP Extreme 980 Ti to a local. It's been a pleasure guys... see you on the forums. Kinda sad to see a good puppy go ;(
> 
> 80.2% ASIC Quality, maxed out at around 1485mhz, any higher would cause instability, default zotac bios


I'm surprised you only managed 1485Mhz w/that kind of ASIC quality. Did you ever try using a customized VBIOS?

What are you replacing it with? The cat?


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I'm surprised you only managed 1485Mhz w/that kind of ASIC quality. Did you ever try using a customized VBIOS?
> 
> What are you replacing it with? The cat?


I have read and was told that ASIC quality is not directly tied to how far a card can clock at and that it is purely dependent on the silicon lottery. I have not tried to run a customized vbios for this card specifically. but I did do that with an evga 980 Ti. The evga card was not capable of even running at a stable 1450mhz overclocked with a custom bios, it was a terrible card. I am planning on going all out with a 1080 Ti, a custom one once they are in stock again. It bugs me that just about 15 months ago I have purchased the amp extreme for $679+tax and have sold it for less than half that. It also bugs me that there is a better card in the market that I can benefit from. Definitely, enjoyed the 980 Ti AMP Extreme


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I have read and was told that ASIC quality is not directly tied to how far a card can clock at and that it is purely dependent on the silicon lottery. I have not tried to run a customized vbios for this card specifically. but I did do that with an evga 980 Ti. The evga card was not capable of even running at a stable 1450mhz overclocked with a custom bios, it was a terrible card. I am planning on going all out with a 1080 Ti, a custom one once they are in stock again. It bugs me that just about 15 months ago I have purchased the amp extreme for $679+tax and have sold it for less than half that. It also bugs me that there is a better card in the market that I can benefit from. Definitely, enjoyed the 980 Ti AMP Extreme


Yes the depreciation of video cards is incredibly bad. Did you ever consider going SLI?

My 980Ti AMP Extreme will only get to 1455 to 1493 depending on the game/benchmark.


----------



## Desolutional

SLI is notorious for comparability issues with older games and very newly released games. I wouldn't bother with it seeing as a 1080 Ti is fine for 4K 60fps no AA. Even the 980 Ti with a few graphics settings dropped down a notch is fine with 60fps at 4K with no AA.

(Both cards being overclocked of course)


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Yes the depreciation of video cards is incredibly bad. Did you ever consider going SLI?
> 
> My 980Ti AMP Extreme will only get to 1455 to 1493 depending on the game/benchmark.


I did consider going SLI, I do have experience with SLI cards in the past as i did have SLI GTX 480s, 560s, and 780s. all of them ran well (minus the known issues with SLI). Only reason I do not want to go SLI right now is because I am running a 144hz monitor, I borrowed a friend's 980 Ti to see how his evga sc version would work along side mine and the results were surprising. The setup was extremely buggy, unpleasant and I believe it is due to the fact that both cards are extremely different to each other. They behave differently when underload, I had to overclock the evga card by a huge margin to at least get to run at the stock clocks of the zotac, keep in mind that the evga cards I had were terrible as they would go unstable over around 1420 ~ 1435 mhz...

TL;DR : SLI didnt work well for me, I dont want to deal with the micro stutter that SLI has when running games along side my 144hz monitor. Smoothest experience at high frames is what I am aiming at.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boyd*
> 
> I did consider going SLI, I do have experience with SLI cards in the past as i did have SLI GTX 480s, 560s, and 780s. all of them ran well (minus the known issues with SLI). Only reason I do not want to go SLI right now is because I am running a 144hz monitor, I borrowed a friend's 980 Ti to see how his evga sc version would work along side mine and the results were surprising. The setup was extremely buggy, unpleasant and I believe it is due to the fact that both cards are extremely different to each other. They behave differently when underload, I had to overclock the evga card by a huge margin to at least get to run at the stock clocks of the zotac, keep in mind that the evga cards I had were terrible as they would go unstable over around 1420 ~ 1435 mhz...
> 
> TL;DR : SLI didnt work well for me, I dont want to deal with the micro stutter that SLI has when running games along side my 144hz monitor. Smoothest experience at high frames is what I am aiming at.


That's depressing because I was thinking of trying to SLI my Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti.

EVGA classifieds are supposed to be great though aren't they?


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> That's depressing because I was thinking of trying to SLI my Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti.
> 
> EVGA classifieds are supposed to be great though aren't they?


Classifieds don't really fair much better than your average aib card. Only pros are you get direct voltage monitoring, dual bios and a 141% part target. Its a decent cards for water but on air the Classified is not worth the premium. Really it is just a poor man's Kingpin LN2 card.


----------



## Boyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> That's depressing because I was thinking of trying to SLI my Zotac AMP Extreme 980Ti.
> 
> EVGA classifieds are supposed to be great though aren't they?


I am not sure about the classies, The evga card I used when testing SLI (zotac+evga) was one of the first 980 Ti batches upon launch. It was the ACX SC edition. default PCB. just had an ACX cooler and was slightly oc'd. I wonder if other people managed to run amp extreme + other slower cards in SLI. mine ran, but was extremely buggy due to the large differences of both cards.


----------



## dougko

Hi been reading on a lot off comments here and i must say that theirs a lot of myth's around maxwell that you lot believe that I have found un true my maxwell GPUs scale well with voltage just like any GPU I've ever owned seems to me a lot off people having issues with power draw and power limters these issues are easy to fix always happy to help I got some great ticks for maxwell if needed I've also noted that scaling back on voltage and clocks started for me at 65 degrees which is just a joke the key to keeping high clocks has nout to do with temps unless ur hitting 80-90 ROFL its the voltage chart really nearly all my high clocks are set at a fixed voltage of 1.275 on air I simply add with the maxwell bios editor 1.293-1.293 all the way up to the standard base clock voltages keep them low as allows the power saving to work then edit your GPU clock, powerlimter and fan, setting flash and ur voltage will never drop unless ur in game loading or watching a movie etc I've run fixed voltage and at 1.275 1506core and 8200 mem for over a year in sli my temps don't go over 80 82 in time spy normally 58-65 in gamei can go high on clocks but keep that just for benchmarking as due to rubbish voltage limits I can't use 1560 in game and the other does 1600 due to a wee bit of artifacting want to do a vmod but can't find and info on it for my palit cards but I'm at my limit without more voltage which is sad as I'm pushing over 10.000 GPU score in time spy and feel I could do more tryed ov unlock done nothing tryed ocp unlock done nothing any advice on where to get diagrams for GPU PCBs would be great


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougko*
> 
> Hi been reading on a lot off comments here and i must say that theirs a lot of myth's around maxwell that you lot believe that I have found un true my maxwell GPUs scale well with voltage just like any GPU I've ever owned seems to me a lot off people having issues with power draw and power limters these issues are easy to fix always happy to help I got some great ticks for maxwell if needed I've also noted that scaling back on voltage and clocks started for me at 65 degrees which is just a joke the key to keeping high clocks has nout to do with temps unless ur hitting 80-90 ROFL its the voltage chart really nearly all my high clocks are set at a fixed voltage of 1.275 on air I simply add with the maxwell bios editor 1.293-1.293 all the way up to the standard base clock voltages keep them low as allows the power saving to work then edit your GPU clock, powerlimter and fan, setting flash and ur voltage will never drop unless ur in game loading or watching a movie etc I've run fixed voltage and at 1.275 1506core and 8200 mem for over a year in sli my temps don't go over 80 82 in time spy normally 58-65 in gamei can go high on clocks but keep that just for benchmarking as due to rubbish voltage limits I can't use 1560 in game and the other does 1600 due to a wee bit of artifacting want to do a vmod but can't find and info on it for my palit cards but I'm at my limit without more voltage which is sad as I'm pushing over 10.000 GPU score in time spy and feel I could do more tryed ov unlock done nothing tryed ocp unlock done nothing any advice on where to get diagrams for GPU PCBs would be great


1600mhz @ 1.20 volt here 1650 @ 1.250 volt on my 980ti if i keep temps under 40degress i can manage 1670mhz but for my card volt dosnt really scale at all after 1.250volt it gives me nothing. I had 2 980 ti in sli aswell and the temps made me hit lower clocks before crash, the only Thing volt Can do really is helping alittle bit with core leaks, wich is stupid because the more heat you ADD the more core leaks you crack..

I have a super card that dont need alot of voltage, and thats how maxwell Works


----------



## mus1mus

What Drivers are you using now guys? One that allows your OC that high?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What Drivers are you using now guys? One that allows your OC that high?


Stock drivers here


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> What Drivers are you using now guys? One that allows your OC that high?
> 
> 
> 
> Stock drivers here
Click to expand...

I meant which Nvidia Driver









Some Drivers clip too early.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> I meant which Nvidia Driver
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some Drivers clip too early.


I havnet had Any problems after Pascal came out the driver API Got better for my card startes push 1650 ez before Pascal i where stück on 1610mhz hehe


----------



## mus1mus

Can you please run Fire Strike for me?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> I havnet had Any problems after Pascal came out the driver API Got better for my card startes push 1650 ez before Pascal i where stück on 1610mhz hehe


Hmmm, interesting. What driver are you using if you don't mind me asking?

Maybe finally time for me to update my drivers (will have to soon anyways when the AIB 1080Ti arrives).


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Hmmm, interesting. What driver are you using if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Maybe finally time for me to update my drivers (will have to soon anyways when the AIB 1080Ti arrives).


Busy with my Wife but i promise some guys to do some benchmarks later this week. And sure i Can run some fs TM Np







my Best gs is 23k single card

But Yes for me Pascal release ment even better driver overhead. Even ram goes 8800mhz on my card (Samsung) but it makes sense for me, Pascal is true maxwell dna so Why not







atleast i struggle with 1670 mhz now.. aloot better than 1610 MHz Pre Pascal release

But my machine Will get sold soon i dont have time anymore Got a little kid coming soon


----------



## navjack27

Looks like my best go is this

On 5820k
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11967544

On Ryzen
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11987553

On 5775c
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8025267

For graphics score just quickly looking at my scores on my phone, maybe I overlooked some of em. Why don't the list just show the scores ugh!

1600... Sure, yah... I'd blow away your claims if I could get to 1600mhz


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Looks like my best go is this
> 
> On 5820k
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11967544
> 
> On Ryzen
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11987553
> 
> On 5775c
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8025267
> 
> For graphics score just quickly looking at my scores on my phone, maybe I overlooked some of em. Why don't the list just show the scores ugh!
> 
> 1600... Sure, yah... I'd blow away your claims if I could get to 1600mhz


Pretty old run on air

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/11411256

And on my beaten up 3820


----------



## navjack27

i just re-ran on my current setup

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19033902?

i swear, that lil squiddie robot is always like "HEY, I'M GOING TO CRASH UR RUN"

EDIT: hottest gpu temp during the run was 51c. hottest cpu temp was 58c


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Busy with my Wife but i promise some guys to do some benchmarks later this week. And sure i Can run some fs TM Np
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Best gs is 23k single card
> 
> But Yes for me Pascal release ment even better driver overhead. Even ram goes 8800mhz on my card (Samsung) but it makes sense for me, Pascal is true maxwell dna so Why not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atleast i struggle with 1670 mhz now.. aloot better than 1610 MHz Pre Pascal release
> 
> But my machine Will get sold soon i dont have time anymore Got a little kid coming soon


You're going to sell the one GTX 980Ti?

The One GTX 980Ti to rule them all, the One GTX 980Ti to find them, the One GTX 980Ti to bring them all and in the darkness bind them.

I'm interested!


----------



## looniam

but @1616, is it FOLDING stable?









seriously, nice card!


----------



## dougko

Soz PEPs I've been a noob posted in the wrong place hate using me mobile I'm on sli 980s not 980tis but honestly if I go lower voltage I don't get any extra speed it just becomes unstable under benchmark no vsync conditions over 1500 MHz but my clocks will hold at any voltage though with vsync on even at 1600 but are not stable in extreme conditions unless max voltage is applied with my max voltage its been happy all day long no down clocks ever just wish I could give it more voltage







still for a pair of 980s and a 5820k I'm top on 3d time spy so must be doing something right if only I could sort a variable resistor vmod out for them I'll would be a happy guy


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> but @1616, is it FOLDING stable?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, nice card!


I want to mess with that card. *evil grin* Even though I am trying to get sell off my other two 980Tis. Keeping my third one for the moment.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dougko*
> 
> my clocks will hold at any voltage though with vsync on even at 1600 but are not stable in extreme conditions


The minimum I can call a GPU "stable" is when it is able to pass a few hours of Heaven 4.0 uncapped. I prefer using [email protected] now instead, as that also stresses computational power.

Stable with VSync is like a CPU stable at clock speeds below max. Once you hit max, then it all goes wrong.


----------



## neoroy

For quick stress test you may try 3DMark Stress test, you can set firestrike or time spy in 1080p, 1440p or even 4K. The test will run for 20 loop, it's about 10-12 minutes.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Looks like my best go is this
> 
> On 5820k
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11967544
> 
> *On Ryzen*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11987553
> 
> On 5775c
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/8025267
> 
> For graphics score just quickly looking at my scores on my phone, maybe I overlooked some of em. Why don't the list just show the scores ugh!
> 
> 1600... Sure, yah... I'd blow away your claims if I could get to 1600mhz


Seriously, terrible Physics there buddy.

I am doing 23K Physics at 4100.


----------



## navjack27

notice the core count


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> notice the core count


Got ya!

My bad


----------



## Juub

My card is an 980 Ti Strix Gaming and I can barely breach 20K before it starts to crash. I'm at 1270/1975 and it's highly unstable and keeps crashing. Any tips?


----------



## Desolutional

Try reducing VRAM clocks, they can handicap Core clocks.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The minimum I can call a GPU "stable" is when it is able to pass a few hours of Heaven 4.0 uncapped. I prefer using [email protected] now instead, as that also stresses computational power.
> 
> Stable with VSync is like a CPU stable at clock speeds below max. Once you hit max, then it all goes wrong.


My 8 hour Unigine Heaven loop stable clock speed isn't stable in Dying Light.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> My 8 hour Unigine Heaven loop stable clock speed isn't stable in Dying Light.


[email protected] is better. I used to use Heaven 4.0 for quick checks, then drop by 35MHz and I'd have a speed that was good for everything, including Dying Light. I personally prefer to run a little lower than "stable", that way any unexpected behaviour by a weird 3D application can be accounted for. I suppose Heaven 4.0 works for half the user cases, then the other half like Dying Light and modern DX 12 engine games will have to endure [email protected], or a predetermined "drop" in frequency from Heaven 4.0 clocks.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> [email protected] is better. I used to use Heaven 4.0 for quick checks, then drop by 35MHz and I'd have a speed that was good for everything, including Dying Light. I personally prefer to run a little lower than "stable", that way any unexpected behaviour by a weird 3D application can be accounted for. I suppose Heaven 4.0 works for half the user cases, then the other half like Dying Light and modern DX 12 engine games will have to endure [email protected], or a predetermined "drop" in frequency from Heaven 4.0 clocks.


I did crank up my view distance in Dying Light (even above the max). Both Heaven 4.0 and the Resident Evil 5 benchmark can loop for 16 hours at 1468 MHz, but Dying Light always eventually CTD's.


----------



## dureiken

Hi

I just bought a 980TI Poseidon (under water, top card) and a 980TI HOF for a SLI !

I would like some advice : do i change bos cards bios for EVGA SC ? water and air ? or do I stay with factory bios ?

Thanks a lot !


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just bought a 980TI Poseidon (under water, top card) and a 980TI HOF for a SLI !
> 
> I would like some advice : do i change bos cards bios for EVGA SC ? water and air ? or do I stay with factory bios ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !


Find mr Dark bios request on oc.net upload both bios to him and you Got What you want

He Can make Them 400watt fixed clock speeds fixed volt & boost disable


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dureiken*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I just bought a 980TI Poseidon (under water, top card) and a 980TI HOF for a SLI !
> 
> I would like some advice : do i change bos cards bios for EVGA SC ? water and air ? or do I stay with factory bios ?
> 
> Thanks a lot !


If I was going SLI at this point I would've been looking at Titan X Maxwells. The 6 GiB of VRAM is already a limit in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> If I was going SLI at this point I would've been looking at Titan X Maxwells. The 6 GiB of VRAM is already a limit in Deus Ex: Mankind Divided.


Using poor compression or uncompressed textures tends to have that effect. So does over-saturating the VRAM with junk assets which don't need to be kept in memory. VRAM works on an entirely different principle to Windows Superfetch, you can't cache stuff that is never going to be used in the area the game is rendering, yet more and more developers fail to flush unused assets until the GPU reaches the VRAM cap. Why is this bad? Because your GPU has 6GB of VRAM, and the game is currently allocating *and using* 6GB of VRAM because it has not flushed the some of the junk out yet. Suddenly you need to stream 0.5GB of textures. That's where you get framerate hitching and slowdown, because you flush the junk, stream your new 0.5GB of textures in, and that is all limited by the PCIe bus speed and system RAM bandwidth.

Wonder why the Fury X with its 4GB of HBM works quite well in *some* titles? Not because they are AMD optimised, but because the engine allocates *properly compressed* assets to VRAM and flushes them properly ensuring more than 4GB is not used at any one time. The perceivable quality difference between a good texture compression implementation and no compression in a game with moving scenery is very hard to see. If you want a solid example of developers being stupid with regards to texture compression, look at Fallout 4 (55 GIGABYTES!), 



 (28 GB) and Shadow of Mordor (11.8 GB).

Drivers can only do so much with regards to memory management, and with more and more games adopting DX 12 and Vulkan this is going to be a problem. 6GB is fine for now and the next few years.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Using poor compression or uncompressed textures tends to have that effect. So does over-saturating the VRAM with junk assets which don't need to be kept in memory. VRAM works on an entirely different principle to Windows Superfetch, you can't cache stuff that is never going to be used in the area the game is rendering, yet more and more developers fail to flush unused assets until the GPU reaches the VRAM cap. Why is this bad? Because your GPU has 6GB of VRAM, and the game is currently allocating *and using* 6GB of VRAM because it has not flushed the some of the junk out yet. Suddenly you need to stream 0.5GB of textures. That's where you get framerate hitching and slowdown, because you flush the junk, stream your new 0.5GB of textures in, and that is all limited by the PCIe bus speed and system RAM bandwidth.
> 
> Wonder why the Fury X with its 4GB of HBM works quite well in *some* titles? Not because they are AMD optimised, but because the engine allocates *properly compressed* assets to VRAM and flushes them properly ensuring more than 4GB is not used at any one time. The perceivable quality difference between a good texture compression implementation and no compression in a game with moving scenery is very hard to see. If you want a solid example of developers being stupid with regards to texture compression, look at Fallout 4 (55 GIGABYTES!),
> 
> 
> 
> (28 GB) and Shadow of Mordor (11.8 GB).
> 
> Drivers can only do so much with regards to memory management, and with more and more games adopting DX 12 and Vulkan this is going to be a problem. 6GB is fine for now and the next few years.


Dishonored 2 can also go over 6 GiB in VRAM usage even at 2K w/ultra textures. At 4K the performance on 4 GiB cards tanked noticeably -- incl. on the Fury X. One of their recent patches indicated they're buffering pre-rendered frames to increase performance and I'd imagine these frames are being buffered in VRAM.

I've seen the screenshots of the Fallout 4 high-res texture pack and you're right I wasn't seeing much of a difference.

GTA V maxed out comes pretty close to using 6 GiB, I'd imagine increasing draw distance could easily push that over 6 GiB.

Fallout 4 can use more VRAM without using high-res textures by merely increasing the view distance, ditto for Dying Light.

Using Nvidia's DSR increases VRAM usage all by itself.

Wouldn't flushing the junk be as simple as deallocating the memory by freeing the addresses associated w/it? There's no reason to write it back anywhere.


----------



## xzamples




----------



## looniam

1481/3506 [email protected]


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*


Is your 980Ti throttling @ 83° C? It sure does look like it, because 100% GPU load and 1115 MHz core clock is terrible.


----------



## Zaor

1476/3996.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaor*
> 
> 
> 
> 1476/3996.


1491/3947


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> 1491/3947


nice









~speeds


----------



## Unknownm

Still waiting to do that mem volt mod. I wanna push past 2000mhz, it's just the trimmer I bought is 20ohm and the guide said 10ohm. Not sure if that matters

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mouacyk

MSI 980 TI Gaming 6G, DX11, 1080p Extreme, Windows 7

1519MHz/8100MHz


1519MHz/8000MHz


1506MHz/8000MHz


----------



## TomaShen

hey guys , is it ok to copy the EVGA power table to my MSI bios? or will i damage my card like that? i have my 980ti watercooled.im new to this


----------



## looniam

yes, you can copy power tables except i think asus has the same entries but different order.

nothing some reasonable deduction can't figure out.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Still waiting to do that mem volt mod. I wanna push past 2000mhz, it's just the trimmer I bought is 20ohm and the guide said 10ohm. Not sure if that matters
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


You are going to fry the memchips. It's not reccomended to overvoltage the chips,you can permanently damage them.


----------



## zetoor85

lets have some fun

1650mhz core / 8800mhz ram



gave me *4639 points*

pretty sweet, im even faster than an custom AIB 1080gtx.

EDIT UPDATE

got the nem going 8911mhz, but i cant push more, and it start give worse scores lol









but it seems the nem controller in the GPU is my bottleneck here, cause i went from 8880 to 8900 with some added volt in the bios via maxwell bios tweaker.
temps is around 40 degress in load, wish i could do better thoe.. gpu wont go past 1660mhz stabel, no matter volt !


----------



## TomaShen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes, you can copy power tables except i think asus has the same entries but different order.
> 
> nothing some reasonable deduction can't figure out.


sounds reasonable. but later on after posting here , i notice the EVGA table has more inputs there than my MSI bios table. would you be able to sort out my MSI bios ?
i can OC my gpu right now with +120 core and +500 memory while gaming stable no crash no artifacts. and my volt is set to+89 in afterburner.

im pretty dumb with bios modding but from what ive read so far around, i may need more TDP and unlock a little bit extra volt? would be epic if you could help me out modding my bios


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomaShen*
> 
> sounds reasonable. but later on after posting here , i notice the EVGA table has more inputs there than my MSI bios table. would you be able to sort out my MSI bios ?
> i can OC my gpu right now with +120 core and +500 memory while gaming stable no crash no artifacts. and my volt is set to+89 in afterburner.
> 
> im pretty dumb with bios modding but from what ive read so far around, i may need more TDP and unlock a little bit extra volt? would be epic if you could help me out modding my bios


i have some time in a day. just attach the bios in a zip file and let me know what clock it hits w/o any adjustments out of the box. what volts that's at and the ASIC helps too.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> lets have some fun
> 
> 1650mhz core / 8800mhz ram
> 
> 
> 
> gave me *4639 points*
> 
> pretty sweet, im even faster than an custom AIB 1080gtx.
> 
> EDIT UPDATE
> 
> got the nem going 8911mhz, but i cant push more, and it start give worse scores lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but it seems the nem controller in the GPU is my bottleneck here, cause i went from 8880 to 8900 with some added volt in the bios via maxwell bios tweaker.
> temps is around 40 degress in load, wish i could do better thoe.. gpu wont go past 1660mhz stabel, no matter volt !


Incredible, have you done any VBIOS modifications to the L2C/SYS/MEM speeds? What values do you have set for those currently? What kind of
GPU vcore are you running?


----------



## misoonigiri

Wow at zetoor85's score & those clocks!








1500 / 8000, my gaming clocks but ran this at nv prefer max perf mode & near max fanspeed

1080p Extreme


4K Optimized


----------



## TomaShen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i have some time in a day. just attach the bios in a zip file and let me know what clock it hits w/o any adjustments out of the box. what volts that's at and the ASIC helps too.


wow appreciate that so much !

i cant attach it here for some reason... 150kb ? lmao, https://mega.nz/#!TBFF2RhL!vHvI8lCjNfsy99MskJF2_Hyi-RVNyv4Xoo9EI83mhs8

ASIC Quality : 76%
max core clock : 1354mhz(+120)
max mem clock : 3505mhz(+500)
max volt : 1179mV(+87)
max temp 60c(watercooled)
power limit set to 109

i think its well able to hit plenty more right?


----------



## Dwofzz

Only one card was used 1455/7796 MHz


----------



## Dwofzz

Max oc with one card


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Incredible, have you done any VBIOS modifications to the L2C/SYS/MEM speeds? What values do you have set for those currently? What kind of
> GPU vcore are you running?


the ram just gets stuck voltage, dont know how much they eat







i run the ram 8500mhz for 24-7 use. and yea i just edit the orginal bios from my gigabyte card. i hold voltage around 1.280 for now, but the card can do 1600mhz @ 1.20 volt







but gets pretty hungry past 1600mhz


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> 
> Max oc with one card


try disable sli in your driver and run again


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> try disable sli in your driver and run again


Sli is disable It shows up as x2 anyways, And if you didn't know Superposition doesn't support sli atm.. Best you can do is force rendering in nvidia controll panel but that only gives you 60 % or so on 2 cards while if you got 3 like me the third will only sitt there and do noting so 95 - 100 % vs 2x 60 % gives me the same score withing margin


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> Sli is disable It shows up as x2 anyways, And if you didn't know Superposition doesn't support sli atm.. Best you can do is force rendering in nvidia controll panel but that only gives you 60 % or so on 2 cards while if you got 3 like me the third will only sitt there and do noting so 95 - 100 % vs 2x 60 % gives me the same score withing margin


Yes iknow sli is NOT supported but you can use AFR2 to render


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Yes iknow sli is NOT supported but you can use AFR2 to render


At 60 % gpu usage yes or in my case 60 60 0


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dwofzz*
> 
> At 60 % gpu usage yes or in my case 60 60 0


Yes cause 1080p ?


----------



## zetoor85

4k, dont know if its good



and my 1080p

decent


----------



## Dwofzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Yes cause 1080p ?










No cus scaling in AFR2 is crap.. I can give you 10 scenarios where i get 99 % across all 3 cards in 1080p


----------



## navjack27

Hey now guys. This is a thread about a GPU... A great GPU we all own in here... Keep it civil


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Hey now guys. This is a thread about a GPU... A great GPU we all own in here... Keep it civil


True 980 ti Best gpu release evaaaaaahh!!! ??


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> the ram just gets stuck voltage, dont know how much they eat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i run the ram 8500mhz for 24-7 use. and yea i just edit the orginal bios from my gigabyte card. i hold voltage around 1.280 for now, but the card can do 1600mhz @ 1.20 volt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but gets pretty hungry past 1600mhz


Nvidia must be pretty mad at you that you have a 980Ti that beats out their 1080's!


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Nvidia must be pretty mad at you that you have a 980Ti that beats out their 1080's!


Haha just a Golden chip i have seen other peps on oc.net hit 1650mhz but Yes its Odd i even sold my nr2 card cause single card is enough with this oc. But i had 2 980 ti lightnings, i had 2 gigabyte xtremes, and i have another Asus strix 980 ti with ek wb, and that Asus card Can do 1589mhz with 1.275 volt and its an 2b rev bios so no locked volt. So Yes Im just left with my good oc'er. Funny thing is. After Pascal release my oc only Got better. I where stück on 1610mhz for Ages. Then Pascal hit market and i start push 1660mhz and 8900mhz ram wierd ehhh ??? Driver overhead baby!!!!!! like my card had Pascal dna from the gpu die waffer??? Iknow its basic same gpu. Hehe but very Strange like this card like alot MHz with alot more cudas enable

and my struggle for now is for sure 1670mhz. im about to try 1.350 volt for the gpu, but will be tm first!, but maybe 1.350 volt is what i need for 1700mhz, and still i need to clean out my 2 radiators, its full of dust, i need to hold the card around 30 degress to get any futher. right now i can keep it at 40 degress @ [email protected] volt







and the fans only run 600 rpm... so i should have more juice left if i realy wanted to try


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Nvidia must be pretty mad at you that you have a 980Ti that beats out their 1080's!


Yes, that's the guy that made NVidia lock down the BIOS on all Pascal GPUs.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomaShen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i have some time in a day. just attach the bios in a zip file and let me know what clock it hits w/o any adjustments out of the box. what volts that's at and the ASIC helps too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow appreciate that so much !
> 
> i cant attach it here for some reason... 150kb ? lmao, https://mega.nz/#!TBFF2RhL!vHvI8lCjNfsy99MskJF2_Hyi-RVNyv4Xoo9EI83mhs8
> 
> ASIC Quality : 76%
> max core clock : 1354mhz(+120)
> max mem clock : 3505mhz(+500)
> max volt : 1179mV(+87)
> max temp 60c(watercooled)
> power limit set to 109
> 
> i think its well able to hit plenty more right?
Click to expand...

the site wouldn't like a rar file if that's what you tried; it takes zip files only

this is what i did for the power limit (left/stock - right/modded):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the very very top (66000mw and 75000mw) is the pci-e slot; the next set of 3 (12000, 162000, 175000) are the two 8 pin power connections; the last 3 are the combined max power limits 150000, 275000 [changed 300000], 300000 [changed 350000]) so yeah, your "old" 109% is now the "new" 100%. MSI already had the power connections configured to provide that.

here:

GM200PL.zip 152k .zip file


there is/was some stuff in the voltage table that caught my attention:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






it's like they don't want you to hit CLK69 or higher in the boost table so i adjusted it. _your card may boost differently now_. as a matter of fact i ought to mention once the bios starts getting modded, it will start behaving differently. _until you see how/what changes/is affected *- treat every reflash as a new card*._

and sorry to get picky but just post a screen shot of GPU-Z render test running like so:



don't use afterburner or PX - just run GPU-Z. i'm finding it . . .or i say it's surprising the card is boosting so low. i would think a 76% ASIC card would hit ~1410+ ~1.8-1.9 volts. and 60c for water seems a little warm, you have high ambient? keeping below ~54c gets better stability esp for benching.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Yes, that's the guy that made NVidia lock down the BIOS on all Pascal GPUs.










Funny.


----------



## zetoor85

Looniam
May i ask the very last slider is allways 1.200 voltage on every bios i seen on gm200(980ti) is this slider for ram voltage ? Cheers pal


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny.


Haha pretty fun







Im laying in my bed smiling i image Pascal dont like alot voltage Else they degrade to fast ???


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Haha pretty fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im laying in my bed smiling i image Pascal dont like alot voltage Else they degrade to fast ???


From what I understand you can't increase the voltage much on a GTX 1080 -- unless you resort to hardware mods.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Looniam
> May i ask the very last slider is allways 1.200 voltage on every bios i seen on gm200(980ti) is this slider for ram voltage ? Cheers pal


don't know what that last slider is but i do know gddr5 usually runs ~1.6v (+/- .05) though some AIBs that have third party controller: ie classy, lightning . .


----------



## navjack27

Damn, seeing zetoor do his bidness is making me want to spend my weekend attempting to beat his scores.

I'll be cracking out the bios editor and just maxing out any value that isn't already at the max for the rated spec.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Damn, seeing zetoor do his bidness is making me want to spend my weekend attempting to beat his scores.
> 
> I'll be cracking out the bios editor and just maxing out any value that isn't already at the max for the rated spec.


lets go bud







i see you have a modded quadro bios? would you mind share your bios in PM? i could share mine to









btw i try 1.350 volt on GPU before i went to bed. it only made my card bench 1690mhz for 1 min, then unique2 crashed









maaaayyybe 1.4volt? should be fine on water for atleast some runs before i flash back :O


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't know what that last slider is but i do know gddr5 usually runs ~1.6v (+/- .05) though some AIBs that have third party controller: ie classy, lightning . .


cheers. wonder why mr-dark never maxed out voltage on that slider thoe... he allways left it 1.200 :O


----------



## TomaShen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the site wouldn't like a rar file if that's what you tried; it takes zip files only
> 
> this is what i did for the power limit (left/stock - right/modded):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the very very top (66000mw and 75000mw) is the pci-e slot; the next set of 3 (12000, 162000, 175000) are the two 8 pin power connections; the last 3 are the combined max power limits 150000, 275000 [changed 300000], 300000 [changed 350000]) so yeah, your "old" 109% is now the "new" 100%. MSI already had the power connections configured to provide that.
> 
> here:
> 
> GM200PL.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> there is/was some stuff in the voltage table that caught my attention:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's like they don't want you to hit CLK69 or higher in the boost table so i adjusted it. _your card may boost differently now_. as a matter of fact i ought to mention once the bios starts getting modded, it will start behaving differently. _until you see how/what changes/is affected *- treat every reflash as a new card*._
> 
> and sorry to get picky but just post a screen shot of GPU-Z render test running like so:
> 
> 
> 
> don't use afterburner or PX - just run GPU-Z. i'm finding it . . .or i say it's surprising the card is boosting so low. i would think a 76% ASIC card would hit ~1410+ ~1.8-1.9 volts. and 60c for water seems a little warm, you have high ambient? keeping below ~54c gets better stability esp for benching.


thanks for the reply and the work youve done bro!
now stats....

BEFORE BIOS MOD :
+87Volt (1280mV on load max)
109 power limit
core +120
mem + 500
full load temp max 60c

AFTER BIOS MOD :
+87volt(1220mV on load max)
+116 power limit
core +140
mem + 500
full load temp max 75c

and it seems that im not going above 100% power usage either before or now...
i had all pictures in photoshop of how you asked with gpu z but photoshop crashed and gone








my temps basically increased like hell but performance wise nothing realy, maybe 5fps boost...
also how come AB reports 4000mhz memory and gpu-z reports 2000mhz memory? always double difference.

basically i gained +20 core clock and no memory clock gain , but still crashing with 3dMARK ...

modded bios running gpu z render :


----------



## navjack27

i'm not sure i'm going to flash this to be honest but... i'll see how i feel after i go to sleep tonight LOL



only thing i changed was that. i tend to do my overclocking in afterburner and then close it while i run whatever benchmark.

that bios in the picture...

highpowertest.zip 146k .zip file


my previous bios is here... which i'm running currently

mu_modded_2017_jack.zip 146k .zip file


i'd think that i'd be able to just MAX OUT the 8pin connectors with this PSU i'm running. use the max of 288w to 396w for each power connector... i mean why not

EDIT: here is my baseline Superposition score 1520/2000


EDIT AGAIN: and now at higher core clock 1565/2000


i have a feeling using these drivers with this benchmark is my issue with a lower score


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> cheers. wonder why mr-dark never maxed out voltage on that slider thoe... he allways left it 1.200 :O


Most cards are limited by the Power Limit than Voltage.

My TXM does [email protected]
980TI HOF folds [email protected]

Voltage does not cure anything past that.


----------



## wuotan

1517/8000

1430/7000


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Most cards are limited by the Power Limit than Voltage.
> 
> My TXM does [email protected]
> 980TI HOF folds [email protected]
> 
> Voltage does not cure anything past that.


My TPD is 88% @ 1660mhz / 8900mhz ram @ 1.280 voltage and thats a 400watt total bios i cant get past 88% to 90% and agree for me i get 1600mhz @ 1.200 volt for 1660mhz my card want atleast 1.275 volt so it get pretty hungry. Temps has more to say on maxwell. After 30 degress i Loss MHz i had my card going 1690mhz last Night for the first time but crashed as soon i hit 32 degress


----------



## mus1mus

True.

Was hitting 70% PL and 30C on this run.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.
> 
> Was hitting 70% PL and 30C on this run.


Sweet card how Many points in 1080p Extreme @ unique2 benchmark ??


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomaShen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the site wouldn't like a rar file if that's what you tried; it takes zip files only
> 
> this is what i did for the power limit (left/stock - right/modded):
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the very very top (66000mw and 75000mw) is the pci-e slot; the next set of 3 (12000, 162000, 175000) are the two 8 pin power connections; the last 3 are the combined max power limits 150000, 275000 [changed 300000], 300000 [changed 350000]) so yeah, your "old" 109% is now the "new" 100%. MSI already had the power connections configured to provide that.
> 
> here:
> 
> GM200PL.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> there is/was some stuff in the voltage table that caught my attention:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's like they don't want you to hit CLK69 or higher in the boost table so i adjusted it. _your card may boost differently now_. as a matter of fact i ought to mention once the bios starts getting modded, it will start behaving differently. _until you see how/what changes/is affected *- treat every reflash as a new card*._
> 
> and sorry to get picky but just post a screen shot of GPU-Z render test running like so:
> 
> 
> 
> don't use afterburner or PX - just run GPU-Z. i'm finding it . . .or i say it's surprising the card is boosting so low. i would think a 76% ASIC card would hit ~1410+ ~1.8-1.9 volts. and 60c for water seems a little warm, you have high ambient? keeping below ~54c gets better stability esp for benching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the reply and the work youve done bro!
> now stats....
> 
> BEFORE BIOS MOD :
> +87Volt (1280mV on load max)
> 109 power limit
> core +120
> mem + 500
> full load temp max 60c
> 
> AFTER BIOS MOD :
> +87volt(1220mV on load max)
> +116 power limit
> core +140
> mem + 500
> full load temp max 75c
> 
> and it seems that im not going above 100% power usage either before or now...
> i had all pictures in photoshop of how you asked with gpu z but photoshop crashed and gone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my temps basically increased like hell but performance wise nothing realy, maybe 5fps boost...
> also how come AB reports 4000mhz memory and gpu-z reports 2000mhz memory? always double difference.
> 
> basically i gained +20 core clock and no memory clock gain , but still crashing with 3dMARK ...
> 
> modded bios running gpu z render :
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

i'm surprised the operating voltage changed; the part i modded was for boost table entries so i expected just the clock speed to possibly change. on a side note; those temps are a little high for water cooling. 60c to 75c is more like air cooling. are you using an AIO or loop? i have a uniblock on my loop w/cpu and 280mm rad can run 3Dmark all day long and not go far north of 50c depending on ambient temps and stressing full system/aida64. so maybe give that a peek since cards can start _voltage_ throttling as low as ~64c to ~72c. (this has nothing to do with temp throttling which throttles the speed but not voltage. but the voltage goes down with the clock speed







).

before i go too far off, i'd suggest you get maxwell bios tweaker if you don't have it already and take a look at what i had used as my bios modding bible (in german so may need to translate):
*https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972*

i suggest you look around at it and glean some and familiarize with the tables for boost, voltage along with power.

but getting back . . . i should have asked for a before/after flashing GPU-Z sensors. really everything should have stayed the same but possibly increasing the boost clock by lowering the min voltage needed to go farther up the boost table. that link to computerbase will show how the voltage table CLK entries are tied to the boost table CLK entries.

that image showing 1532 @ 1.243v is not having used AB to change anything?

right now knowing default, untouched speeds/voltage helps to know what to change to OC better.


----------



## TomaShen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm surprised the operating voltage changed; the part i modded was for boost table entries so i expected just the clock speed to possibly change. on a side note; those temps are a little high for water cooling. 60c to 75c is more like air cooling. are you using an AIO or loop? i have a uniblock on my loop w/cpu and 280mm rad can run 3Dmark all day long and not go far north of 50c depending on ambient temps and stressing full system/aida64. so maybe give that a peek since cards can start _voltage_ throttling as low as ~64c to ~72c. (this has nothing to do with temp throttling which throttles the speed but not voltage. but the voltage goes down with the clock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> before i go too far off, i'd suggest you get maxwell bios tweaker if you don't have it already and take a look at what i had used as my bios modding bible (in german so may need to translate):
> *https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972*
> 
> i suggest you look around at it and glean some and familiarize with the tables for boost, voltage along with power.
> 
> but getting back . . . i should have asked for a before/after flashing GPU-Z sensors. really everything should have stayed the same but possibly increasing the boost clock by lowering the min voltage needed to go farther up the boost table. that link to computerbase will show how the voltage table CLK entries are tied to the boost table CLK entries.
> 
> that image showing 1532 @ 1.243v is not having used AB to change anything?
> 
> right now knowing default, untouched speeds/voltage helps to know what to change to OC better.


so i rebooted my PC about 5 times trying and trying to OC from zero to hero







...

finally got temps to go to 60c max again . yes i have EKWB waterblock , my loop includes gpu and cpu , 2 x360rads, 1xres. loop is good.

also everything else has settled better now, including clocks.

im at 1519 core without drops
4082 memory without drops
TDP is between 100% and 109% though







but i think its ok.
voltage is sitting at 1224 v . maybe il try push core clock more later and see what happens. but is it possible to allow for more volt overclocking? maybe up to 1.3000 safe? or 1.2800? i think that would give a big boost on OC, but im not sure if that is safe for gpu or not.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomaShen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'm surprised the operating voltage changed; the part i modded was for boost table entries so i expected just the clock speed to possibly change. on a side note; those temps are a little high for water cooling. 60c to 75c is more like air cooling. are you using an AIO or loop? i have a uniblock on my loop w/cpu and 280mm rad can run 3Dmark all day long and not go far north of 50c depending on ambient temps and stressing full system/aida64. so maybe give that a peek since cards can start _voltage_ throttling as low as ~64c to ~72c. (this has nothing to do with temp throttling which throttles the speed but not voltage. but the voltage goes down with the clock speed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> before i go too far off, i'd suggest you get maxwell bios tweaker if you don't have it already and take a look at what i had used as my bios modding bible (in german so may need to translate):
> *https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972*
> 
> i suggest you look around at it and glean some and familiarize with the tables for boost, voltage along with power.
> 
> but getting back . . . i should have asked for a before/after flashing GPU-Z sensors. really everything should have stayed the same but possibly increasing the boost clock by lowering the min voltage needed to go farther up the boost table. that link to computerbase will show how the voltage table CLK entries are tied to the boost table CLK entries.
> 
> that image showing 1532 @ 1.243v is not having used AB to change anything?
> 
> right now knowing default, untouched speeds/voltage helps to know what to change to OC better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i rebooted my PC about 5 times trying and trying to OC from zero to hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> finally got temps to go to 60c max again . yes i have EKWB waterblock , my loop includes gpu and cpu , 2 x360rads, 1xres. loop is good.
> 
> also everything else has settled better now, including clocks.
> 
> im at 1519 core without drops
> 4082 memory without drops
> TDP is between 100% and 109% though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but i think its ok.
> voltage is sitting at 1224 v . maybe il try push core clock more later and see what happens. but is it possible to allow for more volt overclocking? maybe up to 1.3000 safe? or 1.2800? i think that would give a big boost on OC, but im not sure if that is safe for gpu or not.
Click to expand...

just keep in mind that 109% (300 watts) is now the 100%.

two things to also be mindful at times:

boost bins are in 13mhz increments. you can see in the boost table, though a few are 12.5Mhz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






and voltage increases in ~6mv increments, though depending on the ASIC it may need 12mv to 18mv to increase a boost bin (of 13mhz). the lower the ASIC% the higher voltage it needs. ie my ~66.9% ASIC needs 18mv-24mv.

with that said, yeah you can get some more out of the card BUT a higher ASIC% card will see some diminishing returns sooner when jacking up the voltage too much unless keeping the chip under 36c; even on water myself that means a cold ambient temp day! _the max supposedly set in that bios is ~1.25_ (it may read 1.248 in AB) so you may be able to increase that w/voltage slider in AB, no?

when it comes down to it, [email protected] is really pretty good completely game stable. its really just benchmarking that increasing more would help but nothing wrong with that.


----------



## navjack27

so since my asic is 81.4% i'm actually hampering my possible overclocks by using bios settings with higher voltages? especially since i'm on stock air cooling? i did recently reseat and reapply thermal paste, i gushed a big nice glomp of Kryonaut on dat sucker


----------



## looniam

around 6 months* after the 980ti was release there was a few quotes floating around from k|ngp|n that 1.23 - 1.25 was about the max voltage on air/water for GM200 when scaling get's more horrid. some of lower ASIC cards i found can use a bit more, ~1.28 but yeah, if you're starting out by jacking up the voltage before increasing clock speed; you're probably doing it wrong.

* make that 2 months. i remember i had my classy then.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> around 6 months* after the 980ti was release there was a few quotes floating around from k|ngp|n that 1.23 - 1.25 was about the max voltage on air/water for GM200 when scaling get's more horrid. some of lower ASIC cards i found can use a bit more, ~1.28 but yeah, if you're starting out by jacking up the voltage before increasing clock speed; you're probably doing it wrong.
> 
> * make that 2 months. i remember i had my classy then.


Agree 100% would you try edit my bios later Im on my
Phone atm and Will hit the gym soon. But if i upload my bios would you be kind to try ? Maybe Im doing things wrong

My asic is 84.8% Im doing [email protected] volts but i could image i have screwd up the voltage sliders.... oh and i run ekwb fullcovr for my card


----------



## TomaShen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just keep in mind that 109% (300 watts) is now the 100%.
> 
> two things to also be mindful at times:
> 
> boost bins are in 13mhz increments. you can see in the boost table, though a few are 12.5Mhz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and voltage increases in ~6mv increments, though depending on the ASIC it may need 12mv to 18mv to increase a boost bin (of 13mhz). the lower the ASIC% the higher voltage it needs. ie my ~66.9% ASIC needs 18mv-24mv.
> 
> with that said, yeah you can get some more out of the card BUT a higher ASIC% card will see some diminishing returns sooner when jacking up the voltage too much unless keeping the chip under 36c; even on water myself that means a cold ambient temp day! _the max supposedly set in that bios is ~1.25_ (it may read 1.248 in AB) so you may be able to increase that w/voltage slider in AB, no?
> 
> when it comes down to it, [email protected] is really pretty good completely game stable. its really just benchmarking that increasing more would help but nothing wrong with that.


+

fair enough, makes sense.

so you think my OC is good at that volt? my ambient temp is 20 ish.tommorow il try p
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> around 6 months* after the 980ti was release there was a few quotes floating around from k|ngp|n that 1.23 - 1.25 was about the max voltage on air/water for GM200 when scaling get's more horrid. some of lower ASIC cards i found can use a bit more, ~1.28 but yeah, if you're starting out by jacking up the voltage before increasing clock speed; you're probably doing it wrong.
> 
> * make that 2 months. i remember i had my classy then.


so 1.25volt is and should be MAX for stability and life span huh :O i guess that'll do then haha.
is there any other way to let the gpu take more power through pcie or 8pin+6pin plugs? allow it to eat more watt? or that is too dangerous again ? my PSU is only 750 egva g2 i was reading somewhere that 700watt is minimum when doing 300watt gpu or something like that?

also i just noticed something weird. in AB i applied volt +87 but then i tested turning it down bit by bit and i see that at +45 it will OC volts to 1.2430 , after +46 no more volt is applied... is this auto safety or something?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Sweet card how Many points in 1080p Extreme @ unique2 benchmark ??


Haven't tried. Can only do 1550MHz tops on the OC for 3D benches at 1.212V.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Haven't tried. Can only do 1550MHz tops on the OC for 3D benches at 1.212V.


thats a pretty sweet card.

can i try flash your titan x (m) bios?







 and dont know if it would work. i assume, since i can hit 1650 game stable, my chip could be an titanx-M with disabled cudas? hmmm


----------



## zetoor85

gigabytex.zip 145k .zip file


could anyone try play around with my bios? my asic is 84.8% i have it going 1600 @ 1.200 volt, i wish i could do 1680 or 1700mhz, my card is not voltage locked... right now i max out @ [email protected] volt..

cheers


----------



## navjack27

Us on the gigabyte Xtreme 980tis have another breed of power delivery capibility.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> Agree 100% would you try edit my bios later Im on my
> Phone atm and Will hit the gym soon. But if i upload my bios would you be kind to try ? Maybe Im doing things wrong
> 
> My asic is 84.8% Im doing [email protected] volts but i could image i have screwd up the voltage sliders.... oh and i run ekwb fullcovr for my card


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> gigabytex.zip 145k .zip file
> 
> 
> could anyone try play around with my bios? my asic is 84.8% i have it going 1600 @ 1.200 volt, i wish i could do 1680 or 1700mhz, my card is not voltage locked... right now i max out @ [email protected] volt..
> 
> cheers


you know, you probably have the most exciting card here.









looking at that (macro?)scaling curve of 1600/1.20v to 1650/1.275 that would put it at least 1.35v but i suspect more closer to 1.4v since the bios is set to 1.281 but you'll read only 1.27 in AB because that is the max the driver will report. i can confirm that as i stayed up 13mhz (boost bin) when i edited. so before going any higher with core volts, please look at getting a DMM and find some measure points to get correct readings.







i'd also think trying ~12mv bumps to plot clock speed (you know, like OCing from scratch) will show where the returns start really falling off.

and going to insert more of my mantra of temps. when on air i'd get a boost bin (13mhz) or a few going from 72c to 64c then ~54c (outside, cold night benching), later on water i found another ~13mhz staying under ~36c. some another consideration is seeing what it will take to lower your loop temps. mine was turning off the furnace as i went to work and thinking of buying a chiller







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomaShen*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just keep in mind that 109% (300 watts) is now the 100%.
> 
> two things to also be mindful at times:
> 
> boost bins are in 13mhz increments. you can see in the boost table, though a few are 12.5Mhz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and voltage increases in ~6mv increments, though depending on the ASIC it may need 12mv to 18mv to increase a boost bin (of 13mhz). the lower the ASIC% the higher voltage it needs. ie my ~66.9% ASIC needs 18mv-24mv.
> 
> with that said, yeah you can get some more out of the card BUT a higher ASIC% card will see some diminishing returns sooner when jacking up the voltage too much unless keeping the chip under 36c; even on water myself that means a cold ambient temp day! _the max supposedly set in that bios is ~1.25_ (it may read 1.248 in AB) so you may be able to increase that w/voltage slider in AB, no?
> 
> when it comes down to it, [email protected] is really pretty good completely game stable. its really just benchmarking that increasing more would help but nothing wrong with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +
> 
> fair enough, makes sense.
> 
> so you think my OC is good at that volt? my ambient temp is 20 ish.tommorow il try p
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> around 6 months* after the 980ti was release there was a few quotes floating around from k|ngp|n that 1.23 - 1.25 was about the max voltage on air/water for GM200 when scaling get's more horrid. some of lower ASIC cards i found can use a bit more, ~1.28 but yeah, if you're starting out by jacking up the voltage before increasing clock speed; you're probably doing it wrong.
> 
> * make that 2 months. i remember i had my classy then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so 1.25volt is and should be MAX for stability and life span huh :O i guess that'll do then haha.
> is there any other way to let the gpu take more power through pcie or 8pin+6pin plugs? allow it to eat more watt? or that is too dangerous again ? my PSU is only 750 egva g2 i was reading somewhere that 700watt is minimum when doing 300watt gpu or something like that?
> 
> also i just noticed something weird. in AB i applied volt +87 but then i tested turning it down bit by bit and i see that at +45 it will OC volts to 1.2430 , after +46 no more volt is applied... is this auto safety or something?
Click to expand...

you have another nice card. (where are those eVGA owners?







)

i didn't mean to say the MAX, but when diminishing returns really kicks in. there is a variable with ASIC% but generally if you plotted core speed/voltage you'd likely see a substantial drop off ~1.25 not to mentions an exponential rise in power consumption(heat). and speaking of power, yes you can _safely_ increase those but that MSI bios is giving you enough with 162/175 watts for each 8 pin (100%/117%) personally, i never add the pci-e slot power for overhead reasons.

i have the same PSU, not sure what QA your cables went through but looking at the terminals (those thingys crimped on the wire connecting to the pin of the PSU/PEG power) in the connectors to PSU and card, i'm confident they can handle the rated 11amps each. but some people will argue that more than 7amps (12volts*7amps*3wires=252watts) will introduce some toaster oven heating elements in your case. toaster oven issue aside, as long as each power connection has it's own cable, even for 6+8 along with 8+8 connections, there shouldn't be any problems with _better than a consumer/mainstream tier PSU._

and was recommended that after flashing, to delete the gpu's profile in AB:
C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\{*device name*}.cfg

not sure if that is a thing anymore, i stopped doing it awhile ago but i haven't done much but tweaked a setting or two in a bios for myself in a long while. but try shutting down AB delete that cfg file and seeing what that gets you. that +87 should change to the difference between the default voltage (what ever it likes out of the box) and the max voltage allowed in the bios.


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you know, you probably have the most exciting card here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking at that (macro?)scaling curve of 1600/1.20v to 1650/1.275 that would put it at least 1.35v but i suspect more closer to 1.4v since the bios is set to 1.281 but you'll read only 1.27 in AB because that is the max the driver will report. i can confirm that as i stayed up 13mhz (boost bin) when i edited. so before going any higher with core volts, please look at getting a DMM and find some measure points to get correct readings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd also think trying ~12mv bumps to plot clock speed (you know, like OCing from scratch) will show where the returns start really falling off.
> 
> and going to insert more of my mantra of temps. when on air i'd get a boost bin (13mhz) or a few going from 72c to 64c then ~54c (outside, cold night benching), later on water i found another ~13mhz staying under ~36c. some another consideration is seeing what it will take to lower your loop temps. mine was turning off the furnace as i went to work and thinking of buying a chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> you have another nice card. (where are those eVGA owners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> i didn't mean to say the MAX, but when diminishing returns really kicks in. there is a variable with ASIC% but generally if you plotted core speed/voltage you'd likely see a substantial drop off ~1.25 not to mentions an exponential rise in power consumption(heat). and speaking of power, yes you can _safely_ increase those but that MSI bios is giving you enough with 162/175 watts for each 8 pin (100%/117%) personally, i never add the pci-e slot power for overhead reasons.
> 
> i


cheers, i try later tonight, SADLY im selling my machine, means my card get sold to... not playing anymore computer realy, only some csgo, dont realy need this much power.. so RIP 980 TI of doom... where fun, only took me 5 other cards to get this good one hehe... ( thank god for 14 days refound on online retailers )

im looking at something like i3 7300k, 1060gtx 6gb with an 1080p monitor, just to rek some noobs in csgo







the guy that get my machine & card is only playing diablo 3.. so thats life. but okay he will be happy im sure









think the best firestrike i went by, where 23k GS, i felt boss and happy for once in life to do something that stupid, no1 cares in real life anyways. it where just fun


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 17th - Wednesday 19th - 12 noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

April 2017 Foldathon

BTW - make sure you sign up









To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## TomaShen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you know, you probably have the most exciting card here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looking at that (macro?)scaling curve of 1600/1.20v to 1650/1.275 that would put it at least 1.35v but i suspect more closer to 1.4v since the bios is set to 1.281 but you'll read only 1.27 in AB because that is the max the driver will report. i can confirm that as i stayed up 13mhz (boost bin) when i edited. so before going any higher with core volts, please look at getting a DMM and find some measure points to get correct readings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd also think trying ~12mv bumps to plot clock speed (you know, like OCing from scratch) will show where the returns start really falling off.
> 
> and going to insert more of my mantra of temps. when on air i'd get a boost bin (13mhz) or a few going from 72c to 64c then ~54c (outside, cold night benching), later on water i found another ~13mhz staying under ~36c. some another consideration is seeing what it will take to lower your loop temps. mine was turning off the furnace as i went to work and thinking of buying a chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> you have another nice card. (where are those eVGA owners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> i didn't mean to say the MAX, but when diminishing returns really kicks in. there is a variable with ASIC% but generally if you plotted core speed/voltage you'd likely see a substantial drop off ~1.25 not to mentions an exponential rise in power consumption(heat). and speaking of power, yes you can _safely_ increase those but that MSI bios is giving you enough with 162/175 watts for each 8 pin (100%/117%) personally, i never add the pci-e slot power for overhead reasons.
> 
> i have the same PSU, not sure what QA your cables went through but looking at the terminals (those thingys crimped on the wire connecting to the pin of the PSU/PEG power) in the connectors to PSU and card, i'm confident they can handle the rated 11amps each. but some people will argue that more than 7amps (12volts*7amps*3wires=252watts) will introduce some toaster oven heating elements in your case. toaster oven issue aside, as long as each power connection has it's own cable, even for 6+8 along with 8+8 connections, there shouldn't be any problems with _better than a consumer/mainstream tier PSU._
> 
> and was recommended that after flashing, to delete the gpu's profile in AB:
> C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\{*device name*}.cfg
> 
> not sure if that is a thing anymore, i stopped doing it awhile ago but i haven't done much but tweaked a setting or two in a bios for myself in a long while. but try shutting down AB delete that cfg file and seeing what that gets you. that +87 should change to the difference between the default voltage (what ever it likes out of the box) and the max voltage allowed in the bios.


i guess this will do for me then . ill see if any more problems or something else appears later. do you have steam ? if you dont mind adding me via pm or whatever?







would be great to stay in touch

EDIT : i tried installing UNIGINE SuperPosition benchmark. but it crashes before it even starts. windows 10 64bit creators update. anybody know what the problem is?


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> and going to insert more of my mantra of temps. when on air i'd get a boost bin (13mhz) or a few going from 72c to 64c then ~54c (outside, cold night benching), later on water i found another ~13mhz staying under ~36c. some another consideration is seeing what it will take to lower your loop temps. mine was turning off the furnace as i went to work and thinking of buying a chiller
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> you have another nice card. (where are those eVGA owners?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


One still lurking for now.








Though, trying to sell mine off. No luck yet.

I'm keeping the ZOTAC Extreme for tinkering purposes.


----------



## maynard14

Guys. Help. My psu is not giving enough power on my 980ti. When i play graphic intense games like bf1. My pc would restart. I have 4790k and maximus hero vii board and 4 hdd. So i think its my psu right?


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Guys. Help. My psu is not giving enough power on my 980ti. When i play graphic intense games like bf1. My pc would restart. I have 4790k and maximus hero vii board and 4 hdd. So i think its my psu right?


What psu are you using ?? Stock 980 ti use 300watt max


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> What psu are you using ?? Stock 980 ti use 300watt max


Hi im using a 4 year old corsair tx750m psu

im been using this psu for 4 years, but recently been playing bf1 and i got restarts


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> Hi im using a 4 year old corsair tx750m psu
> 
> im been using this psu for 4 years, but recently been playing bf1 and i got restarts


Could just be your psu that over heat??


----------



## maynard14

hmmm i dont know, how to determine if psu is overheating? can i view my psu temps using hw info?

btw heres my psus hw infos (but i dont know if these are accurate)


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> hmmm i dont know, how to determine if psu is overheating? can i view my psu temps using hw info?
> 
> btw heres my psus hw infos (but i dont know if these are accurate)


Those are some pretty big voltage deviations on the 5V and 3.3V. Definitely out of max allowed of 5%.
Its likely your restarts are due to this, but not for lack of power to the GPU, since the 12V rail seems within spec at lowest 11.8v and the 980Ti doesn't draw that much power to suffocate this PSU.

Try testing with a different PSU. This one is definitely out of specs on those voltages. Its pretty weird tho, as its a decent enough PSU. Unfortunately jonny guru's website is not working for me (don't know why). He has a review of this PSU and the guy knows what he's talking about.


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*
> 
> Those are some pretty big voltage deviations on the 5V and 3.3V. Definitely out of max allowed of 5%.
> Its likely your restarts are due to this, but not for lack of power to the GPU, since the 12V rail seems within spec at lowest 11.8v and the 980Ti doesn't draw that much power to suffocate this PSU.
> 
> Try testing with a different PSU. This one is definitely out of specs on those voltages. Its pretty weird tho, as its a decent enough PSU. Unfortunately jonny guru's website is not working for me (don't know why). He has a review of this PSU and the guy knows what he's talking about.


yeah jonny gurus website is not working, tried checking seasonic si2 II review, yes this year only did i experience this restarts, im hoping is not my memory or motherboard, or even my vcard, i will try to clean my psu tomorrow morning, some people suggest that my psu is overheating but i cant tell coz there is no software for monitoring temps on a psu, i hope i can still revive this psu, if not i will replace it with a new one, but still cant find a cheaper psu that can supply my needs


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maynard14*
> 
> yeah jonny gurus website is not working, tried checking seasonic si2 II review, yes this year only did i experience this restarts, im hoping is not my memory or motherboard, or even my vcard, i will try to clean my psu tomorrow morning, some people suggest that my psu is overheating but i cant tell coz there is no software for monitoring temps on a psu, i hope i can still revive this psu, if not i will replace it with a new one, but still cant find a cheaper psu that can supply my needs


Cleaning it will not solve the voltage deviations, unfortunately ... best bet is to try with a different PSU if you can borrow one from a friend or just upgrade to another one, but of course, you should clean it if it hasn't been cleaned in a while.
Your motherboard, rams and video card are most likely fine.

I'm rocking the Corsair TX750V2 right now and it's great. Almost zero deviation under CPU load and GPU load is also pretty good. I definitely recommend it, if you don't plan on going crazy SLI in the future and can find a cheap second hand one. Jonnyguru has a review on this one as well and its fantastic.









These are the voltage deviations I'm getting with it after 2 quick runs of Intel Burn Test and some GPU stress testing:


----------



## maynard14

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*
> 
> Cleaning it will not solve the voltage deviations, unfortunately ... best bet is to try with a different PSU if you can borrow one from a friend or just upgrade to another one, but of course, you should clean it if it hasn't been cleaned in a while.
> Your motherboard, rams and video card are most likely fine.
> 
> I'm rocking the Corsair TX750V2 right now and it's great. Almost zero deviation under CPU load and GPU load is also pretty good. I definitely recommend it, if you don't plan on going crazy SLI in the future and can find a cheap second hand one. Jonnyguru has a review on this one as well and its fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are the voltage deviations I'm getting with it after 2 quick runs of Intel Burn Test and some GPU stress testing:


wow so cool! we have almost same psu, but mine is much weaker haha, but yeah im just hoping that magically my psu is just overheating but its worth a try to clean it, and no i dont have friends with a good pc







so i guess if after i clean my psu tomorrow and it is still restarting i will be getting the seasonic s12II 620w psu, coz its hard to find a evga supernova psu here in the philippines

and yes i do plan on sli set up but not for now im in a strict budget also unfortunately

thanks again bro and im relief that my other pc components are safe


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zetoor85*
> 
> 
> 
> 4k, dont know if its good
> 
> 
> 
> and my 1080p
> 
> decent


Damn. I really want to get a crack at this. But with a Ryzen CPU and a slot penalized for being an X8.









Close


----------



## zetoor85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Damn. I really want to get a crack at this. But with a Ryzen CPU and a slot penalized for being an X8.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice scorer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you tweak the driver ??
> 
> Close


----------



## Ithanul

May as well join in this little bit of bench marking since the cards will soon be switched out.


----------



## TomaShen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> around 6 months* after the 980ti was release there was a few quotes floating around from k|ngp|n that 1.23 - 1.25 was about the max voltage on air/water for GM200 when scaling get's more horrid. some of lower ASIC cards i found can use a bit more, ~1.28 but yeah, if you're starting out by jacking up the voltage before increasing clock speed; you're probably doing it wrong.
> 
> * make that 2 months. i remember i had my classy then.


so ive been testing , and found an issue now. ever since this custom bios , my games tend to get this freezing moment , running full clocks 1500mhz avg. and then all of a sudden itll downclock for maybe 2-3 minutes at about 1000-1200mhz avg. but its not due to temps i dont think.



i had volts set +87 ( downclocked to check , but same **** was happening anyway)
i had core clock +150(same **** was hapening)
i had memory clock + 580 (same now, but downclocked it for few minutes to 550, same was hapening)

any idea what this could be ? and i heard titan x had downclocking issues at 65c .


----------



## looniam

try swapping back to an earlier driver. looks like it wants to drop down in power states, the driver help does that. so use DDU (for reasons) then reinstall. if it still happens then look at reflashing back to stock.

here is your stock bios if you misplaced it:

GM200stockbiosMSI6g980ti.zip 150k .zip file


if you do reflash, can i ask you for (another) GPU-Z screen shot of the sensors tab w/render test running? sorry i never figured out what default voltage that chip likes best. default meaning no adjustments, nothing running like afterburner . . straight out of the box.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomaShen*
> 
> so ive been testing , and found an issue now. ever since this custom bios , my games tend to get this freezing moment , running full clocks 1500mhz avg. and then all of a sudden itll downclock for maybe 2-3 minutes at about 1000-1200mhz avg. but its not due to temps i dont think.
> 
> 
> 
> i had volts set +87 ( downclocked to check , but same **** was happening anyway)
> i had core clock +150(same **** was hapening)
> i had memory clock + 580 (same now, but downclocked it for few minutes to 550, same was hapening)
> 
> any idea what this could be ? and i heard titan x had downclocking issues at 65c .


Yah that freezing is why I run the 369.49 Quadro INF modded drivers


----------



## TomaShen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> try swapping back to an earlier driver. looks like it wants to drop down in power states, the driver help does that. so use DDU (for reasons) then reinstall. if it still happens then look at reflashing back to stock.
> 
> here is your stock bios if you misplaced it:
> 
> GM200stockbiosMSI6g980ti.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> i still have my stock bios. but yeah il try do DDU and reinstall (Y) was thinking of doing that but waited for your reply because i hate re-setting all per-program settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont like to have global with maximum performance set.
> 
> if you do reflash, can i ask you for (another) GPU-Z screen shot of the sensors tab w/render test running? sorry i never figured out what default voltage that chip likes best. default meaning no adjustments, nothing running like afterburner . . straight out of the box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Yah that freezing is why I run the 369.49 Quadro INF modded drivers


modded drivers? never heard :O

EDIT 3 :
ok done everything. had issues, until i found a working nvflash tool. so flashed back, and that freezing issue is gone. no more milisecond throttling. so perhaps its the bios?


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

So... I've done some research since I thought about updating my driver from 378.66 to the latest, and look what I've found: 




Overall it's worse, does this mean Nvidia already started to gimp the 9xx series ?... or just a plain coincidence?


----------



## TomaShen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> try swapping back to an earlier driver. looks like it wants to drop down in power states, the driver help does that. so use DDU (for reasons) then reinstall. if it still happens then look at reflashing back to stock.
> 
> here is your stock bios if you misplaced it:
> 
> GM200stockbiosMSI6g980ti.zip 150k .zip file
> 
> 
> if you do reflash, can i ask you for (another) GPU-Z screen shot of the sensors tab w/render test running? sorry i never figured out what default voltage that chip likes best. default meaning no adjustments, nothing running like afterburner . . straight out of the box.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> So... I've done some research since I thought about updating my driver from 378.66 to the latest, and look what I've found:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overall it's worse, does this mean Nvidia already started to gimp the 9xx series ?... or just a plain coincidence?


just a glitchy driver . thats all. if they really intended to bum down the gpu via software , they could face lawsuits . just like the 970 3.5gb vram fiasco. just wait for new drivers to fix the issue


----------



## Renairy

Does anyone know where to get a modded bios for a GTX980ti Gigabyte G1 ?
Thnx


----------



## Artifesto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get a modded bios for a GTX980ti Gigabyte G1 ?
> Thnx


I can pull mine and upload it later when I get home, but it's setup for up to 600w power draw with the voltage limit set to max safe for the card and the max fan speeds up to 4k rpm. The boost clock is just under 1500Mhz for the core, I've been using it for a year without any issues.

One thing to note though is your display configuration, mine is one DVI and one HDMI is what I typically use so the other bios on the card hasn't been touched. It's best to edit the bios you pull from your card and re use that, but using a modded one as a template.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Does anyone know where to get a modded bios for a GTX980ti Gigabyte G1 ?
> Thnx


That's an easy one ... Laithan is one of the most helpful bios modders on the net!









Go *HERE* ... or look in my sig!


----------



## naveediftikhar

hey guys, I just swapped my 970 for EVGA 980 ti SC+. it has a pathetic asic score of 67%. now I know asic should be taken with grain of salt hence I am not bothered about that much.

upon installation I immediately found a stable oc of 125+(boosting to 1441 then throttling to 1417/1428) on core and 500+ on mem with power slider max at 110% and volt at +50mv. with gpuz and gpu intensive game I run into vrel and per limitations.

from all the reading in this, I've gathered that increasing the volts won't really benefit much or might actually decrease performance but will increasing the pwr limit help in any scenario?..I mean m not looking for any kingpin style OC's but I was hoping to remove throttling. my max temp on about 20 min of heaven go 69c on 100% fan curve.

thx in advance.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naveediftikhar*
> 
> hey guys, I just swapped my 970 for EVGA 980 ti SC+. it has a pathetic asic score of 67%. now I know asic should be taken with grain of salt hence I am not bothered about that much.
> 
> upon installation I immediately found a stable oc of 125+(boosting to 1441 then throttling to 1417/1428) on core and 500+ on mem with power slider max at 110% and volt at +50mv. with gpuz and gpu intensive game I run into vrel and per limitations.
> 
> from all the reading in this, I've gathered that increasing the volts won't really benefit much or might actually decrease performance but will increasing the pwr limit help in any scenario?..I mean m not looking for any kingpin style OC's but I was hoping to remove throttling. my max temp on about 20 min of heaven go 69c on 100% fan curve.
> 
> thx in advance.


Flash the bios with disabled powerlimit. Adjust fan profile to target 70C. Dont bother with more voltage, lower temps gain more then voltage.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Flash the bios with disabled powerlimit. Adjust fan profile to target 70C. Dont bother with more voltage, lower temps gain more then voltage.


Does lower temps mean 40° C or lower?


----------



## Marshock

I own Asus GTX980 Ti Strix OC. It's faster than Asus GTX1070 Dual (PROOF) and overclocks much much better!

Owned GTX780 Ti GHz Edition and GTX980 G1 Gaming video cards before - roughly equal cards in performance, but nowhere near GTX980 Ti Strix OC performance.


----------



## Carbon12

Got myself a Gigabyte G1 Gaming. Quality is 86.8% (>98.8%) managed to do Firestrike ultra and superposition benchmark with 1600 mhz with stock bios! Witcher 3 it runs at 1605 mhz for about 10 min before driver crash (temps get too high). Cant wait to put this under water !


----------



## mouacyk

wow.. that gauntlet sorting is real, the xtreme series and now this. congrats


----------



## mus1mus

Are we posting Superposition scores again?









I think I can do better now that my VRAM clocks better after cleaning up my cooler and repaste.


----------



## ekoaja

Im waiting for this card tomorrow, Nice upgrade from nvidia 8600gt. Must be huge performance jump


----------



## Belkov

Huge upgrade... Don't say...


----------



## naveediftikhar

hey, can anyone quote their max fan rpm. I mean my bios max is 3350 rpm( EVGA sc+). I just wanna know as I believe that maybe others have higher values.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naveediftikhar*
> 
> hey, can anyone quote their max fan rpm. I mean my bios max is 3350 rpm( EVGA sc+). I just wanna know as I believe that maybe others have higher values.


different fans (vendors/sizes) will have different max fans speeds.

with that said, i haven't screwed around the max rpms on my SC+ since i went water BUT my old 980ti classy was ~3500rpms but an XOC bios released for it that put the max ~3650(?).
so yeah you _may have_ some headroom; so consider trying 3450 and see if it reads out in AB/GPU-Z. just remember to adjust the far right column both top and bottom most entries:



also if you want to lose the idle off and use/flash a very aggressive curve . . .


----------



## naveediftikhar

thx. i tried 4400 the other day. it was very noisy to i returned back to my stock 3350. my temps vary around 70c on 100% so i was just trying to find the sweet spot between silent fan max speed and lowest temps.


----------



## looniam

*4400?!?!*?

OMG it could have blown up and set the house on fire!

j/k









seriously, i am a bit surprised it went that high . . maybe i need to brush up on PMW fans more. .


----------



## naveediftikhar

exactly..it was like a fringin jet engine in my room, and the sad part being it only brought about a temp drop of 3c. i mean i was hovering around 70 before and at 4400 i was at 67. so rightly so i came back to 3350 and our dear old friendly 70c.


----------



## keenan

Hi guys,

A quick question for the clever ones among you..









I am trying to edit my bios to disable boost and just set my max stable clocks. Now, everywhere I have read, it says I also need to edit my boost table so the my max stable clock is shown in "position" *74* in the table section like here...



However, no matter what I do my card always runs at the clock in "position" *59*.

Is there something I'm doing wrong?

Here's my bios if anyone wants to have a look..

stockedit.zip 147k .zip file


----------



## looniam

you're fine.
long story short; the chip's ASIC (default voltage it likes), voltage table and boost table work together for it's boost clock. since every chip's ASIC % is different it will hit different "sweet spots" in the boost table.

you can adjust the slider to have the desired clock speed @ the "sweet spot" (CLK entry). however adjusting/modding the voltage may sent the chip to look for max clock speed (CLK74). then adjust the voltages above the max allowed for the min in the voltage table past the sweet spot.

OR i have run accross a few bios where the max clock speed allowed was on the first tab.


my spot is CLK 59 (1342 - good enough for gaming @1080) but if i max the voltage i set to allow in my bios (1.28 for benching) it will fly up to (CLK74) 1531 which is never been stable so i set 1468 max in the common tab (then try creeping up clock speed in AB).

no idea how i got that when i noticed it . . .


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you're fine.
> long story short; the chip's ASIC (default voltage it likes), voltage table and boost table work together for it's boost clock. since every chip's ASIC % is different it will hit different "sweet spots" in the boost table.
> 
> you can adjust the slider to have the desired clock speed @ the "sweet spot" (CLK entry). however adjusting/modding the voltage may sent the chip to look for max clock speed (CLK74). then adjust the voltages above the max allowed for the min in the voltage table past the sweet spot.
> 
> OR i have run accross a few bios where the max clock speed allowed was on the first tab.
> 
> 
> my spot is CLK 59 (1342 - good enough for gaming @1080) but if i max the voltage i set to allow in my bios (1.28 for benching) it will fly up to (CLK74) 1531 which is never been stable so i set 1468 max in the common tab (then try creeping up clock speed in AB).
> 
> no idea how i got that when i noticed it . . .


Thanks for the reply









How do I unlock 1.28v without forcing it all the time?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I unlock 1.28v without forcing it all the time?


When there's no load on the GPU it should automatically downclock as well as reduce voltages -- although overclocking software might be able to override this behavior.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> When there's no load on the GPU it should automatically downclock as well as reduce voltages -- although overclocking software might be able to override this behavior.


Nope, not what I was asking mate. I want the card to run at default 1.180v in 3D mode, but when I increase the voltage I want it to go all the way to 1.28v instead of the default 1.25v..


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Nope, not what I was asking mate. I want the card to run at default 1.180v in 3D mode, but when I increase the voltage I want it to go all the way to 1.28v instead of the default 1.25v..


Do you mean in software? Or in the boost bins?


----------



## Lefty23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Thanks for the reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I unlock 1.28v without forcing it all the time?


This is how I modified my BIOS for this.

You have to open your BIOS using *Kepler*BiosTweaker127, go to the voltage table tab, adjust the sliders marked in the pic below and save the BIOS (at this point it doesn't really matter to what values you set it - just change them so they are saved).


Now you can open the BIOS using Maxwell tweaker and adjust the voltages like so:


I have done this a long time ago and I couldn't find my notes where I had written what each of these sliders do. However, this is from the BIOS I was using with my 980ti and the behavior was as you describe. I could use the slider to adjust voltage up to 1.281.

You could wait for looniam who is much more experienced with modding maxwell BIOS to confirm/deny this.

If you end up doing this please be careful with higher volts. I was on a full WC loop and still using 1500/[email protected] as my 24/7 settings. Only went to higher voltages for benching (could do 1570/[email protected] - but not very stable)


----------



## looniam

^ that's right.

btw, @keenan my fault for not looking sooner but that bios you post has the boost limit in the common tab:



i can do something with it later as i am walking out the door to work ATM.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lefty23*
> 
> This is how I modified my BIOS for this.
> 
> You have to open your BIOS using *Kepler*BiosTweaker127, go to the voltage table tab, adjust the sliders marked in the pic below and save the BIOS (at this point it doesn't really matter to what values you set it - just change them so they are saved).
> 
> 
> Now you can open the BIOS using Maxwell tweaker and adjust the voltages like so:
> 
> 
> I have done this a long time ago and I couldn't find my notes where I had written what each of these sliders do. However, this is from the BIOS I was using with my 980ti and the behavior was as you describe. I could use the slider to adjust voltage up to 1.281.
> 
> You could wait for looniam who is much more experienced with modding maxwell BIOS to confirm/deny this.
> 
> If you end up doing this please be careful with higher volts. I was on a full WC loop and still using 1500/[email protected] as my 24/7 settings. Only went to higher voltages for benching (could do 1570/[email protected] - but not very stable)


Thanks for the thorough bit of info.

I followed this advice, but now my card is stuck at 1.180v. Moving the voltage slider in AB has no effect at all..

It seems to work if I don't disable boost, but then the voltage automatically jumps to 1.243v.

I must be doing something wrong..


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^ that's right.
> 
> btw, @keenan my fault for not looking sooner but that bios you post has the boost limit in the common tab:
> 
> 
> 
> i can do something with it later as i am walking out the door to work ATM.


Thanks looniam


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Thanks looniam


ok should be MAX voltage of 1.271 and i hope boost voltage is 1.212 (could be down 6mv or up 12mv).

stockedit1275voltage.zip 147k .zip file


also AB may read it as 1.268 since the driver reports the voltage which can error, but it will be 1.271 with the voltage slider in AB set to MAX (could be +48 or +54). oh yeah . .after burner . . . reminds me; if it doesn't seem to adjust the voltage (w/boost starting at ~1.212 and adjustable to 1.271)shut down AB and try deleting the profile:

C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles\VEN_10DE&DEV_{whatever}_.cfg

and you may need to reinstall the drivers (DDU isn't really necessary) to straighten out the voltage reading(s). but it's not all that often those need done.

try GPU-Z and use the render test ( that "?" next to PCI gen speed) and then click on the sensors tab to let me know (take a screen shot) if it boosts to 1455 (that would be CLK59). then as the render test is still running, slowly up the voltage in 6mv steps but it will probably every 12mv to 18mv will register a voltage increase and see a 13mhz increase in clock speed (a boost bin).

when you hit max voltage on the slider take another screen shot of sensors tab GPU-Z. *IF* clock speed does start at 1455 it ought to be ~1493 or 1506 _by just increasing the voltage._

so yeah, two screen shots of GPU-Z please; just the render test with nothing adjusted then with only voltage max.

and insert disclaimer of "i am not responsible if people find you more attractive after you flash your card" here.

have fun but be safe


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok should be MAX voltage of 1.271 and i hope boost voltage is 1.212 (could be down 6mv or up 12mv).
> 
> stockedit1275voltage.zip 147k .zip file


Hi looniam

Thanks for your effort with the bios.

It works perfect apart from the boost voltage at stock being to high.

*Here's the screenshot without any changes in AfterBurner..*

As you can see the boost voltage 1.243v without any added. Is it possible to make it 1.2v give or take a few?



*Here's the screenshot with the voltage slider in AfterBurner maxed out..*


----------



## faction87

do you guys think I can get decent frames witha 980ti and the benq 32' 4k monitor? I play mostly battlegrounds and forza


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok should be MAX voltage of 1.271 and i hope boost voltage is 1.212 (could be down 6mv or up 12mv).
> 
> stockedit1275voltage.zip 147k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi looniam
> 
> Thanks for your effort with the bios.
> 
> It works perfect apart from the boost voltage at stock being to high.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the screenshot without any changes in AfterBurner..*
> 
> As you can see the boost voltage 1.243v without any added. Is it possible to make it 1.2v give or take a few?
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's the screenshot with the voltage slider in AfterBurner maxed out..*
Click to expand...

ok sorry. to be honest, i didn't expect the boost voltage to be so high. i guess you have a lower ASIC card( ~67%?).

here is what i did now w/yellow highlighter (on the right):


that is the voltage slider that controls the boost voltage; lower ASIC chips will want more but that ought to lower it. though sometimes a card doesn't always behave as expected. sometimes i've lowered the boost voltage but then suddenly i couldn't get up to 1.275 so it was a little frustrating getting to work out. if it still doesn't go lower enough (~1.212), try moving the highlighted slider a little lower, a notch or two, and see what happens.

is this sorta making sense?


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok sorry. to be honest, i didn't expect the boost voltage to be so high. i guess you have a lower ASIC card( ~67%?).
> 
> here is what i did now w/yellow highlighter (on the right):
> 
> 
> that is the voltage slider that controls the boost voltage; lower ASIC chips will want more but that ought to lower it. though sometimes a card doesn't always behave as expected. sometimes i've lowered the boost voltage but then suddenly i couldn't get up to 1.275 so it was a little frustrating getting to work out. if it still doesn't go lower enough (~1.212), try moving the highlighted slider a little lower, a notch or two, and see what happens.
> 
> is this sorta making sense?


Ok, thanks for the info..

The card has an ASIC of 72.4%, so not that great.

I lowered the boost voltage slider a notch at a time and flashed, but the voltage didn't change. It still ran at 1.243v without any increase from AB.

So I set both the minimum and maximum sliders of the boost voltage to 1.212v (see pic below) and voila..

*Without any voltage increase from AfterBurner*

It seems to run at clock position #58 now, but I guess I can increase these voltage sliders by a notch each and that would set it back to #59..



*Voltage slider maxed in AfterBurner*


----------



## looniam

well, ok then. i hadn't adjusted the max boost the same as min boost but if that is working . . *nice job!*









pretty inquisitive even. bluntly, i am just a hack w/some experience modding a bios.

so yeah, consider trying some benching/gaming w/o any adjustments. pretty sure 1455 will be stable but if you need to turn it down a notch maybe move the slider on the boost table for the CLK #(58/59). on the other end; if you are benching nice w/[email protected], you can always increase the boost limit on the common tab. but maybe not max the boost to bleeding edge since drivers can change OCs.

just some suggestions. and btw, 72.4% is not bad, i thought when it seemed to want 1.24v, when the voltage grip was loosened, that it was more in the high 60s.

so yep, thanks. this was a learning experience for me.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well, ok then. i hadn't adjusted the max boost the same as min boost but if that is working . . *nice job!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty inquisitive even. bluntly, i am just a hack w/some experience modding a bios.
> 
> so yeah, consider trying some benching/gaming w/o any adjustments. pretty sure 1455 will be stable but if you need to turn it down a notch maybe move the slider on the boost table for the CLK #(58/59). on the other end; if you are benching nice w/[email protected], you can always increase the boost limit on the common tab. but maybe not max the boost to bleeding edge since drivers can change OCs.
> 
> just some suggestions. and btw, 72.4% is not bad, i thought when it seemed to want 1.24v, when the voltage grip was loosened, that it was more in the high 60s.
> 
> so yep, thanks. this was a learning experience for me.


I really appreciate all your help and info.









I've been benching and gaming all day with both *1442mhz @1.218v* and *1506mhz @ 1.268v*

Mainly just The Witcher 3, Valley and Super Position, but everything seems rock solid. I'll be using the default setting without any voltage increase for 24/7 gaming.

I've been out of the benching loop for some time now, hence why I am still on X58/X5650 so I'm not to sure about the scores, but I'm quite certain the 980Ti isn't bottlenecked..

Here's what I get in the 2 Unigen benches running at *1506/1.268v..*


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keenan*
> 
> I really appreciate all your help and info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been benching and gaming all day with both *1442mhz @1.218v* and *1506mhz @ 1.268v*
> 
> Mainly just The Witcher 3, Valley and Super Position, but everything seems rock solid. I'll be using the default setting without any voltage increase for 24/7 gaming.
> 
> I've been out of the benching loop for some time now, hence why I am still on X58/X5650 so I'm not to sure about the scores, but I'm quite certain the 980Ti isn't bottlenecked..
> 
> Here's what I get in the 2 Unigen benches running at *1506/1.268v..*


You good on that score.
Superposition though likes high RAM speed by what I noticed.

This mine at 1531MHz on the core.


Yours is just a little below my score.


----------



## keenan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> You good on that score.
> Superposition though likes high RAM speed by what I noticed.
> 
> This mine at 1531MHz on the core.
> 
> 
> Yours is just a little below my score.


I guess it's good to see that a 7 year old system is still pretty "current" as far as gaming goes..









But, I'll be upgrading to Ryzen next week so I'll compare the scores..


----------



## Martin778

Behold the worst 980Ti ever, 62.7% ASIC. And that's a bloody Strix.



Is there any (hard)mod to remove that 1.212V cap ASUS has set on their 980TI's?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> Behold the worst 980Ti ever, 62.7% ASIC. And that's a bloody Strix.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any (hard)mod to remove that 1.212V cap ASUS has set on their 980TI's?




Thought I had the worst with my Gigabyte G1.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *faction87*
> 
> do you guys think I can get decent frames witha 980ti and the benq 32' 4k monitor? I play mostly battlegrounds and forza


Physical monitor size does not affect performance (well, maybe input lag and contrast







). Forza Horizon 3 runs nicely with an Overclocked 980 Ti. For 4K you'll defnitely need to overclock and disable Anti-Aliasing. You might also need to tweak a few settings like shadow quality (for action games) or DoF and post-processing for slower games.

I get 60fps nearly everywhere in Forza with my 980 Ti at 1500 MHz, except for the areas where other users also suffer issues (with even higher end machines).


----------



## navjack27

yo, you big **** swingers in here this is a call to action. i need one of you powerful beasts to dedicate your gpu to science for me for a bit. i'm with The Royal Navy and currently we need a full time 980ti folder to take my place. if you have a great stable card and aren't doing much gaming or else lately and won't mind leaving ur heat producer on 24/7 for an indeterminate length of time then please hit up that thread for me i'd GREATLY appreciate it.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yo, you big **** swingers in here this is a call to action. i need one of you powerful beasts to dedicate your gpu to science for me for a bit. i'm with The Royal Navy and currently we need a full time 980ti folder to take my place. if you have a great stable card and aren't doing much gaming or else lately and won't mind leaving ur heat producer on 24/7 for an indeterminate length of time then please hit up that thread for me i'd GREATLY appreciate it.


I have one.







You know the GTX 1080 and 1070 are also allowed in the GPU-O category.


----------



## stangflyer

My Superposition score with 980ti at 1534/7600


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there GTX 980Ti owners,

Would you consider signing up with Team OCN for the 2017 Pentathlon (*May 5th through May 19th*). There is so much time left an we really could use your help.

This event is truly a GLOBAL battle with you team OCN going up against many teams from across the world and while we put in a good showing at last year's event by finishing 6th, we could do with a lot more CPU/GPU compute power. All you need to do is sign up and crunch on any available hardware that you can spare.

The cool thing about this event is that it spread over 5 disciplines over *varying lengths of time* (different projects) so there is a lot of *strategy/tactics* involved.

We look forward to having you and your hardware on our team. Again, this event lasts for two weeks and takes place May 5th through the 19th.


Download the software here.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Presently we really would like some help with the following project - This starts 8pm EST 5/8/17 :

Add the following *GPU* project - *Einsteinathome.org*



Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

To find your Cross Project ID# - sign into your account and it will be located under Computing and Credit


Please check out the GUIDE - How to add BOINC Projects page for more information about running different projects:

This really is an exciting and fun event and i look forward to it every year and I am hoping that you will join us and participate in this event









BTW - There is an awesome BOINC Pentathlon badge for those who participate









lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## Minium

Hey guys,
could some of you share your 3DMarks FS and Unigene Superposition scores ?And what do you think of mine ?
3DMark:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19701453

Unigine Superposition:


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Hey guys,
> could some of you share your 3DMarks FS and Unigene Superposition scores ?And what do you think of mine ?
> 3DMark:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19701453
> 
> Unigine Superposition:


your firestrike scores look good, what clocks is that?


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> your firestrike scores look good, what clocks is that?


1636mhz/4070mhz @1.256V <- measured


----------



## misoonigiri

WOW super card!
BTW is it new card, or the one zetoor85 had?


----------



## mus1mus

Scores don't reflect the clocks IMO.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Scores don't reflect the clocks IMO.


yeap

i can get 21k on 1530/2100

might wanna check if your card is boosting properly


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Scores don't reflect the clocks IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeap
> 
> i can get 21k on 1530/2100
> 
> might wanna check if your card is boosting properly
Click to expand...

Well, maybe some people think Clocks are Benchmarks










Spoiler: They are not. It's about performance at any given clock







100MHz more can simply outdo this score by a lot no matter what.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Well, maybe some people think Clocks are Benchmarks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: They are not. It's about performance at any given clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 100MHz more can simply outdo this score by a lot no matter what.


yip yip yip


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> WOW super card!
> BTW is it new card, or the one zetoor85 had?


Its my card that I bought about 1 3/4 years ago and im crushing 1070's


----------



## misoonigiri

Lucky!!








zetoor85's 980TI also clocked above 1600 - you can look for his scores for comparison, I guess


----------



## lanofsong

Hey there GTX 980Ti owners,

We truly could use your help here. Presently we are #1 and just ahead of two of the Great TITAN's when it comes to Distributed Computing and to stay there we could use the help from you and your BOSS GPU's. Only 4 days left.




Download the software here.

https://boinc.berkeley.edu/download.php

Add the following *GPU* project - *Einsteinathome.org*



Note: For every project you fold on, you will be offered if you want to join a team - type in overclock.net (enter) then JOIN team.


Remember to sign up for the Boinc team by going here: You can also post any questions that your may have - this group is very helpful









8th BOINC Pentathlon thread

Thanks in advance.

lanofsong

OCN - FTW


----------



## Synthtastic

My EVGA ACX 2.0 980Ti has been way hotter than normal lately and I don't know why.. I made a thread detailing my issue but got no responses and after doing some research I discovered that at a certain temperature my GPU downclocks 13mhz. This doesn't happen in every game and it happens on stock settings and my +200mhz overclock. In The Witcher 3 within 30 seconds my temperature goes up to 86C-90C and stays there no matter if my fan is at 85% or 100% and no matter the OC. I notice that it shows usage at 100%, dunno if that means anything. I just don't understand why this started happening recently. I've tried many drivers but still the issue persists. Ideally when playing The Witcher 3 my boost clock would be 1440mhz and my temperatures hardly went above 82C.


----------



## looniam

consider some heatsink/TIM troubleshooting; take off the cooler, re apply TIM, blow out the fins, check the fans . .


----------



## Martin778

The TIM must be gone or somehow the card/cooler is bent. Even with broken fans it should take the card some time to get to 90*C.


----------



## looniam

difference between two "one offs" w/newer drivers:



same 1494/7900 clock speeds.


----------



## mus1mus

Timespy please.


----------



## looniam

sorry, everytime i bench timespy it's . . .


----------



## mus1mus

boooooooo


----------



## Synthtastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Martin778*
> 
> The TIM must be gone or somehow the card/cooler is bent. Even with broken fans it should take the card some time to get to 90*C.


I'm going to take it apart and thoroughly clean it and replace the paste. Hopefully that has an impact on the high temps. It's still odd tho, that over a year ago and just a few months ago my gpu would get to 83-85C in any game but it wouldn't down clock like it is now. That is actually what is annoying me the most. It looks like once it hits 70C it down clocks 13mhz and then another 13mhz once it gets into the 80C range.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> difference between two "one offs" w/newer drivers:
> 
> 
> 
> same 1494/7900 clock speeds.


Nice score!








BTW do u feel that Superposition scores seem to vary more widely compared to Timespy, Valley etc?


----------



## RuralModsUK

Hi Everyone, im also a proud owner of a Palit Super Jet stream 980ti, Still have the Stock Cooler on it but hopefully will get her under water soon. I hope everyone is having a grand day! Cheers, Jack.


----------



## Hefny

Ryzen result!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> difference between two "one offs" w/newer drivers:
> 
> 
> 
> same 1494/7900 clock speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice score!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW do u feel that Superposition scores seem to vary more widely compared to Timespy, Valley etc?
Click to expand...

thanks.

idk, i haven't benched hardly at all in the last few months but just on the result i had, it does seem to respond to driver tweaks. however keep in mind it is a new bench so driver tweaks can be expected/hoped to make a difference for a bit.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> idk, i haven't benched hardly at all in the last few months but just on the result i had, it does seem to respond to driver tweaks. however keep in mind it is a new bench so driver tweaks can be expected/hoped to make a difference for a bit.


Ahh good to know about the driver tweaks! But nowadays I'd usually only change the power setting to Adaptive to be more consistent when comparing past vs present - else I'd forget what I had used before









Actually about Superposition, I meant my scores seem to vary quite widely between 1st & 2nd run etc on exact same settings. Whereas with Valley the fps & scores were quite close on subsequent runs IIRC


----------



## cushman

Ever since i upgraded to windows 10 my 980ti has been performing poorly, massive FPS drops in games and stuttering galore.
I went back to windows 8.1 but the issue still persist, Has anyone else here have this issue? and also i'm plan on tweaking my bios to get rid GPU boost and to gain more performance from my card, i was hoping someone could show me the ropes as to how to get it done.


----------



## mus1mus

http://www.overclock.net/t/1573308/nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request/8250_50#post_26089859

Visit that thread. ^


----------



## cushman

I'm having issues of low GPU utilization on my 980ti in games, has anyone had this issue?


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> I'm having issues of low GPU utilization on my 980ti in games, has anyone had this issue?


Did you ever use GPU Pi or SuperPi?


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Did you ever use GPU Pi or SuperPi?


What's that?

Edit: i have found it but for some reason my system can't run it.


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> What's that?
> 
> Edit: i have found it but for some reason my system can't run it.


I had an issue while benching for HWBOT with GPU Pi.For GPU Pi´s extremely precise time measurement to work, I had to change the value of a command in cmd <-- that caused ~40% GPU utilization in games until I changed it back.But since you never used it i dont know whats your problem.


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> I had an issue while benching for HWBOT with GPU Pi.For GPU Pi´s extremely precise time measurement to work, I had to change the value of a command in cmd <-- that caused ~40% GPU utilization in games until I changed it back.But since you never used it i dont know whats your problem.


Yeah i used it to do some benches today, then i turned of HPET in the bios and in windows and i still have the issue.


----------



## misoonigiri

Anyone else have 980Ti oc clocks work fine for Superposition & FS/TSpy at 1080-1440p, but on 4K runs clocks keep dropping due to Power Limit?
I can only hold up oc clocks by dropping voltage for Superposition 4K Optimized
But on FS Ultra my oc clocks still drop - even when oc is mild, power limit at max


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Anyone else have 980Ti oc clocks work fine for Superposition & FS/TSpy at 1080-1440p, but on 4K runs clocks keep dropping due to Power Limit?
> I can only hold up oc clocks by dropping voltage for Superposition 4K Optimized
> But on FS Ultra my oc clocks still drop - even when oc is mild, power limit at max


Use a custom bios with higher TDP(pwr limit). If you post your bios I could raise your MAX TDP from lets say 250W to 300W or 350W so your card wont throttle anymore.You 8+8 or 6+8 pins will handle that easily.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Use a custom bios with higher TDP(pwr limit). If you post your bios I could raise your MAX TDP from lets say 250W to 300W or 350W so your card wont throttle anymore.You 8+8 or 6+8 pins will handle that easily.


Thanks for the offer, appreciate it








However I'm ok with the present bios as my screen is currently 1080p only - I'm only curious about the downclock during 4K benchmark runs (with DSR) due to Power Limit
In Afterburner, the Power Limit slider goes up to 141% - but there appears to have no effect, or I'm doing it wrong


----------



## mus1mus

Power Limit may be keeping the clocks down.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Power Limit may be keeping the clocks down.


Ah thanks, I'll try lowering it - its usually at 115%
Then I went higher when it downclocked, didn't try lower

Edit, I think I read your post wrong. Did you mean I need an even higher Power Limit?


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Ah thanks, I'll try lowering it - its usually at 115%
> Then I went higher when it downclocked, didn't try lower
> 
> Edit, I think I read your post wrong. Did you mean I need an even higher Power Limit?


BIOS Editing for Maxwell is basically that. Power Limit gimps these cards' capabilities. You change those values to trick the card it is running well below the threshold thus removes the limiting mechanism.

We do it like changing the Default TDP and or Power limit Value to say 450W from 350W just for example.

So instead of limiters kicking in at 400W (1.14% of 350) it will now treat that as within less than the actual Power Limit of 450W so no need to activate limiters or downclocking to kerp it within the advertised power envelope.

No need to change anything other than that. Cooling wise, if yours has headroom, you can maybe try tuning the clocks and Voltages to suit your situation.

That's it.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> BIOS Editing for Maxwell is basically that. Power Limit gimps these cards' capabilities. You change those values to trick the card it is running well below the threshold thus removes the limiting mechanism.
> 
> We do it like changing the Default TDP and or Power limit Value to say 450W from 350W just for example.
> 
> So instead of limiters kicking in at 400W (1.14% of 350) it will now treat that as within less than the actual Power Limit of 450W so no need to activate limiters or downclocking to kerp it within the advertised power envelope.
> 
> No need to change anything other than that. Cooling wise, if yours has headroom, you can maybe try tuning the clocks and Voltages to suit your situation.
> 
> That's it.


Thanks for the explanation - I understand what you're telling me








Will consider it more when I think I need those 4K runs


----------



## cushman

Can someone raise the power limit on my MSI 980ti bios, I dont want to touch anything else just the power limit!

here's my bios: how to i post the file?


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> Can someone raise the power limit on my MSI 980ti bios, I dont want to touch anything else just the power limit!
> 
> here's my bios: how to i post the file?


post your file by clicking on the little clip in the reply menue.You need to put the saved bios into a winrar/zip file to upload it. If you know how to do it now , post it and I'll raise TDP for you.


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> post your file by clicking on the little clip in the reply menue.You need to put the saved bios into a winrar/zip file to upload it. If you know how to do it now , post it and I'll raise TDP for you.


Thank you very much, Here is my bios:

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> Thank you very much, Here is my bios:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Will do it later today:thumb:


----------



## ewentas

This is my problem...Can you give me any help please


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> Thank you very much, Here is my bios:
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file


Here it is.Nothing changed except PWR Limit. Now you will be able to push the slider to 127%(350W) in MSI Afterburner instead of 109%(300W). Your 8pin+8pin and pcie slot will handle that easily.Both 8pins are rated at 175W and your pcie slot is rated at 75W power throughput by MSI.So even if you hit 350W (you wont) you would still have 25W buffer.

MOD.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## ewentas

hello why all mod vbios no work on my gtx 980 ti sc?my bios version 84.00.41.00.90 please hellp....install mod bios but no work


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewentas*
> 
> hello why all mod vbios no work on my gtx 980 ti sc?my bios version 84.00.41.00.90 please hellp....install mod bios but no work


You need to mod your BIOS if others dont work. Copy all of the settings into your original and it should work.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewentas*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my problem...Can you give me any help please


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewentas*
> 
> hello why all mod vbios no work on my gtx 980 ti sc?my bios version 84.00.41.00.90 please hellp....install mod bios but no work


the image shows you try to flash 84.00.*32*.00.90 :


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the 84.00.*32*.00.90 has hynix vram and the 84.00.*41*.00.90 has samsung (newer). you can flash the older hynix w/samsung but a samsung card cannot be flashed hynix/older_32_
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> You need to mod your BIOS if others dont work. Copy all of the settings into your original and it should work.


^EXACTLY!









e:
typo


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Here it is.Nothing changed except PWR Limit. Now you will be able to push the slider to 127%(350W) in MSI Afterburner instead of 109%(300W). Your 8pin+8pin and pcie slot will handle that easily.Both 8pins are rated at 175W and your pcie slot is rated at 75W power throughput by MSI.So even if you hit 350W (you wont) you would still have 25W buffer.
> 
> MOD.zip 152k .zip file


thank you very much! so all i do now is copy it over? one more thing can you explain to me the different sections in the power table?


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> thank you very much! so all i do now is copy it over?


You dont need to copy anything. Its the exact same bios you gave me just with TDP set higher. You can flash it right away.


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> You dont need to copy anything. Its the exact same bios you gave me just with TDP set higher. You can flash it right away.


On this bios (evga 980ti sc) they changed quite a few stuff in the power table i was wondering if i could change these too.

980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> On this bios (evga 980ti sc) they changed quite a few stuff in the power table i was wondering if i could change these too.
> 
> 980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file


what?


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> what?


They changed TDP, Internal rail, PCI-E, PSU And the one you changed the power target.


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> They changed TDP, Internal rail, PCI-E, PSU And the one you changed the power target.


In your bios both 8pins are rated for 375W <-- a bit too high and your max power target is set to 425W <- you will never come close to that. Its a weird power table because there is no reason to set both 8pins to 375W max and the power target to 425W. Generally the only thing changed should be power target and maybe the 8pins if needed but these overkill ratings and other changes are dumb and unnecessary and its not even a volt modded bios^^


----------



## ewentas

hello again.how to unlock evga gtx 980ti sc???


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewentas*
> 
> hello again.how to unlock evga gtx 980ti sc???


Unlock what?


----------



## ewentas

oh sorry power limit......


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewentas*
> 
> oh sorry power limit......


Edit bios. If you dont know how post your bios and tell me the PWR limit you want.


----------



## ewentas

i install mod vbios but gpu no work......how to edit bios??my bios 84.00.41.00.90


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> In your bios both 8pins are rated for 375W <-- a bit too high and your max power target is set to 425W <- you will never come close to that. Its a weird power table because there is no reason to set both 8pins to 375W max and the power target to 425W. Generally the only thing changed should be power target and maybe the 8pins if needed but these overkill ratings and other changes are dumb and unnecessary and its not even a volt modded bios^^


This is my bios

GM200.zip 152k .zip file
 and this is the bios for a EVGA 980ti SC

980Ti-SC-MaxAir2.zip 152k .zip file
 what i was asking if i could up the power target and PCI-E for better stable power delivery?


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> This is my bios
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> and this is the bios for a EVGA 980ti SC
> 
> 980Ti-SC-MaxAir2.zip 152k .zip file
> what i was asking if i could up the power target and PCI-E for better stable power delivery?


There is absolutely NO REASON to change anything except power target.You were the MSI guy I modded a 350W bios for. Upping PCIE power wont help anything.PCIE slot powers some random things on the card that have nothing to do with oc´ing. Also by upping power limt you wont get "more stable power delivery".And raising power limit is only necessary if your card hits it and throttles beacause of that.


----------



## Desolutional

The card will draw power from the PCIe slot if it needs it. There's a reason why the value is present in the BIOS, it isn't a placebo. You are right in that it does not change power delivery or quality.


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The card will draw power from the PCIe slot if it needs it. There's a reason why the value is present in the BIOS, it isn't a placebo. You are right in that it does not change power delivery or quality.


Its not powering anything that has to do with air/water overclocking.


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> There is absolutely NO REASON to change anything except power target.You were the MSI guy I modded a 350W bios for. Upping PCIE power wont help anything.PCIE slot powers some random things on the card that have nothing to do with oc´ing. Also by upping power limt you wont get "more stable power delivery".And raising power limit is only necessary if your card hits it and throttles beacause of that.


Well that's the reason i'm considering it because i think my card is hitting a power limit in certain games plus i also think my i7 4790k is bottlenecking my GPU in GTA V which is shocking to me to say the least.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The card will draw power from the PCIe slot if it needs it. There's a reason why the value is present in the BIOS, it isn't a placebo. You are right in that it does not change power delivery or quality.


The default is 66w and the max is 75w, I also think it can be a placebo effect but it all started when i upgraded to windows 10.


----------



## looniam

pardon me for interrupting but don't screw w/PCI-E slot power.

there's more than enough headroom in the 6/8 pin connections for ~150/200 watts. 350 watts is more than enough for air/water.

E:
this would be with TWO power cables to the card!


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pardon me for interrupting but don't screw w/PCI-E slot power.
> 
> there's more than enough headroom in the 6/8 pin connections for ~150/200 watts. 350 watts is more than enough for air/water.
> 
> E:
> this would be with TWO power cables to the card!


A lot of guys have done it and has achieved significant performance bump, And i was also thinking if it would solve the issue that most people with the 900 series cards have with low GPU utilization in games.


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> Well that's the reason i'm considering it because i think my card is hitting a power limit in certain games plus i also think my i7 4790k is bottlenecking my GPU in GTA V which is shocking to me to say the least.
> The default is 66w and the max is 75w, I also think it can be a placebo effect but it all started when i upgraded to windows 10.


Your card is NOT HITTING ANY PCIE LIMITATIONS.Upping pcie wont make ANY difference.If your card is hitting any limit at all, its the general power limit you can set in OC´softwares.If hitting power limit started with win10, just up the power limit or ask google for a solution.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> pardon me for interrupting but don't screw w/PCI-E slot power.
> 
> there's more than enough headroom in the 6/8 pin connections for ~150/200 watts. 350 watts is more than enough for air/water.
> 
> E:
> this would be with TWO power cables to the card!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of guys have done it and has achieved significant performance bump, And i was also thinking if it would sovle the issue that most people with the 90 series cards have with low GPU utilization in games.
Click to expand...

low utilization in game(s) is likely a driver issue; increasing pci-e slot power has nothing to do with it. depending on the vendor's power delivery (read: voltage controller); the pci slot could be powering the vram (or PLL which isn't controlled expect third party controller ie. HOF, kingpin, lightning) and nothing to do with the chip.

seriously, best leave it alone.


----------



## xquisit

I'm so tired of my GPU hitting 80*C while gaming

EVGA FTW here and was wondering if anyone can share their fan curve?

I'm at stock setting and want to over lock but not until I get
My card running cool at stock speeds and volts.

I have the EVGA precision 16 software and have everything on default.


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 22nd - Wednesday 24th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come sign up and fold with us - see attached link.

May 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Your card is NOT HITTING ANY PCIE LIMITATIONS.Upping pcie wont make ANY difference.If your card is hitting any limit at all, its the general power limit you can set in OC´softwares.If hitting power limit started with win10, just up the power limit or ask google for a solution.


So the 162 watts is enough then?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> low utilization in game(s) is likely a driver issue; increasing pci-e slot power has nothing to do with it. depending on the vendor's power delivery (read: voltage controller); the pci slot could be powering the vram (or PLL which isn't controlled expect third party controller ie. HOF, kingpin, lightning) and nothing to do with the chip.
> 
> seriously, best leave it alone.


I'm not talking about the PCI-E slot power.


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> So the 162 watts is enough then?
> I'm not talking about the PCI-E slot power.


YES.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> Well that's the reason i'm considering it because i think my card is hitting a power limit in certain games plus i also think my i7 4790k is bottlenecking my GPU in GTA V which is shocking to me to say the least.
> The default is 66w and the max is 75w, I also think it can be a placebo effect but it all started when i upgraded to windows 10.


A 4790 bottlenecking a 980Ti.


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> A 4790 bottlenecking a 980Ti.


4790K! not 4790, yeah i'm surprised too. Basically once your CPU hits the 60%-70% mark it has become a bottleneck because when i check the individual cores at least 2 of them are high 80% at times 90% usage the rest are 50% and 60% respectively.

One thing i would like to add though, When developers give out PC specs to run a particular game it's in fact for 1080p at 60Hz! So if you plan on running games above 60Hz and above 1080p i would suggest you go with at least 6 cores maybe 8 cores for the CPU and on the GPU side you to think high-end, like GTX 1080, 1080Ti. That's just my opinion though i'm just sorry i didn't buy the 5820k at the time when i bought my CPU. Everything in me was telling me to buy the 5820k but everyone said you don't need more than 4 cores for gaming. f****** bull****!


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> 4790K! not 4790, yeah i'm surprised too. Basically once your CPU hits the 60%-70% mark it has become a bottleneck because when i check the individual cores at least 2 of them are high 80% at times 90% usage the rest are 50% and 60% respectively.
> 
> One thing i would like to add though, When developers give out PC specs to run a particular game it's in fact for 1080p at 60Hz! So if you plan on running games above 60Hz and above 1080p i would suggest you go with at least 6 cores maybe 8 cores for the CPU and on the GPU side you to think high-end, like GTX 1080, 1080Ti. That's just my opinion though i'm just sorry i didn't buy the 5820k at the time when i bought my CPU. Everything in me was telling me to buy the 5820k but everyone said you don't need more than 4 cores for gaming. f****** bull****!


CPU´s struggle with high FPS.Higher FPS -> more CPU usage.GTA is a CPU intesive game in general.That means GTA+ high FPS =really high cpu usage.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> 4790K! not 4790, yeah i'm surprised too. Basically once your CPU hits the 60%-70% mark it has become a bottleneck because when i check the individual cores at least 2 of them are high 80% at times 90% usage the rest are 50% and 60% respectively.


Bottlenecking is when core utilization is locked at 99% or higher, as long as it doesn't reach or exceed ~95%, it isn't bottlenecked. And I'm talking about individual threads/cores, not overall CPU utilization.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cushman*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> low utilization in game(s) is likely a driver issue; increasing pci-e slot power has nothing to do with it. depending on the vendor's power delivery (read: voltage controller); the pci slot could be powering the vram (or PLL which isn't controlled expect third party controller ie. HOF, kingpin, lightning) and nothing to do with the chip.
> 
> seriously, best leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not talking about the PCI-E slot power.
Click to expand...

then i'm sorry and don't know why you replied to my post.


----------



## headd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Bottlenecking is when core utilization is locked at 99% or higher, as long as it doesn't reach or exceed ~95%, it isn't bottlenecked. And I'm talking about individual threads/cores, not overall CPU utilization.


Bottleneck is when your GPU dont run at 99 or 100%.
CPU usage dont mean anything because games dont use 8 or more cores.
If GPU runs bellow 99% its cpu/platform bottleneck.Haswell with slow DDR3 1600mhz will be much slower than skylake with 3000+DDR4(20+%)


----------



## Desolutional

I didn't say CPU usage, I said individual threads/cores due to the fact that most games only use one or a few threads. Then you have bottlenecking due to engine inefficiencies and other stuff. RAM comes into play on the CPU side of things (Fallout 4 is a good example), you still need to transfer data from slower RAM to VRAM, so that introduces another step of bottlenecking.


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> CPU´s struggle with high FPS.Higher FPS -> more CPU usage.GTA is a CPU intesive game in general.That means GTA+ high FPS =really high cpu usage.


Yes i knew that since i got my 144Hz monitor because running GTA V at 60Hz the CPU never exceeds 50% usage.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Bottlenecking is when core utilization is locked at 99% or higher, as long as it doesn't reach or exceed ~95%, it isn't bottlenecked. And I'm talking about individual threads/cores, not overall CPU utilization.


Nope the characteristics of bottlenecking starts earlier than that, 90+% CPU usage is the extreme bottlenecking.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *headd*
> 
> Bottleneck is when your GPU dont run at 99 or 100%.
> CPU usage dont mean anything because games dont use 8 or more cores.
> If GPU runs bellow 99% its cpu/platform bottleneck.Haswell with slow DDR3 1600mhz will be much slower than skylake with 3000+DDR4(20+%)


I agree, My slow 1866Mz ram is a problem.


----------



## ewentas

Sorry for my English....hello i have problem with my pc.5 days ago my pc work fine im play bf1 ultra settings dx12 and 1440p resolution and i have 70 80 fps...no i have only 40-50 fps...gpu use 99% cpu 50-60. i did in bios load optimized defaults ant start problem for all games.....my pc spc.
mobo:asus maximus vii impact
cpu:i7 4790k
gpu:evga gtx 980 ti sc
psu:550 plus 80 gold now upgrade to 700 plus 80 bronz.
ram crosair vengeance 2×8 2400.
monitor Acer XG270HU 1440p 144hz
i did gpu stres test use 99-100% on unigine valley
cpu on cpu z stres test 100% use..
Is it possible that broke my mobo???


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewentas*
> 
> Sorry for my English....hello i have problem with my pc.5 days ago my pc work fine im play bf1 ultra settings dx12 and 1440p resolution and i have 70 80 fps...no i have only 40-50 fps...gpu use 99% cpu 50-60. i did in bios load optimized defaults ant start problem for all games.....my pc spc.
> mobo:asus maximus vii impact
> cpu:i7 4790k
> gpu:evga gtx 980 ti sc
> psu:550 plus 80 gold now upgrade to 700 plus 80 bronz.
> ram crosair vengeance 2×8 2400.
> monitor Acer XG270HU 1440p 144hz
> i did gpu stres test use 99-100% on unigine valley
> cpu on cpu z stres test 100% use..
> Is it possible that broke my mobo???


Your mobo isnt broke.It looks like the optimized defaults loaded some weird settings..You should try to figure out what setting it is.And never reset bios if everything is working.


----------



## ewentas

Maybe you know what need to change in bios???


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewentas*
> 
> Maybe you know what need to change in bios???


Never had such an issue.Maybe you´ll find something if you google.Or maybe even ask asus support if they know what it could be^^


----------



## Anth Seebel

I just put a waterblock on reference 980TI, wondering which BIOS is best to use ?

Looking to get max power limit I guess for long term gaming ?

Can I use the custom BIOSs on the 1st post or is it better to edit my own ?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> I just put a waterblock on reference 980TI, wondering which BIOS is best to use ?
> 
> Looking to get max power limit I guess for long term gaming ?
> 
> Can I use the custom BIOSs on the 1st post or is it better to edit my own ?


Whatever you do, just respect the VRM power limit and you should have no problems. The FE's VRMs are not quite as strong as some of the AIB models.


----------



## cushman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ewentas*
> 
> Sorry for my English....hello i have problem with my pc.5 days ago my pc work fine im play bf1 ultra settings dx12 and 1440p resolution and i have 70 80 fps...no i have only 40-50 fps...gpu use 99% cpu 50-60. i did in bios load optimized defaults ant start problem for all games.....my pc spc.
> mobo:asus maximus vii impact
> cpu:i7 4790k
> gpu:evga gtx 980 ti sc
> psu:550 plus 80 gold now upgrade to 700 plus 80 bronz.
> ram crosair vengeance 2×8 2400.
> monitor Acer XG270HU 1440p 144hz
> i did gpu stres test use 99-100% on unigine valley
> cpu on cpu z stres test 100% use..
> Is it possible that broke my mobo???


Disable HPET in your bios.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Whatever you do, just respect the VRM power limit and you should have no problems. The FE's VRMs are not quite as strong as some of the AIB models.


You mean like 425W or 121% power limit for reference 980TI ?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> You mean like 425W or 121% power limit for reference 980TI ?


the Wattage because custom BIOSes can give you essentially unlimited power. However, as long as those MOSFETs are cool and you don't do 1.4V+ it should be golden.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> the Wattage because custom BIOSes can give you essentially unlimited power. However, as long as those MOSFETs are cool and you don't do 1.4V+ it should be golden.


Can you even get above 1.31V core voltage w/any 980Ti? Would it make a diff. w/a custom liquid cooled loop?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Can you even get above 1.31V core voltage w/any 980Ti? Would it make a diff. w/a custom liquid cooled loop?


Don't quote me on this but I don't think the FE voltage controller allows more than 1.27 in software/BIOS. Anymore may needs hardmods but I'm not fully sure. Anyway, 980tis don't really scale well with voltage past 1.27V so it makes minimal difference.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> the Wattage because custom BIOSes can give you essentially unlimited power. However, as long as those MOSFETs are cool and you don't do 1.4V+ it should be golden.


Thanks dude. I think reference is limited to 1.27v, not sure tho.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Don't quote me on this but I don't think the FE voltage controller allows more than 1.27 in software/BIOS. Anymore may needs hardmods but I'm not fully sure. Anyway, 980tis don't really scale well with voltage past 1.27V so it makes minimal difference.


this is true with my G1 980ti, with a custom bios i have not seen any real gains

Benching i gained maybe 20-30mhz on core clocks


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> You mean like 425W or 121% power limit for reference 980TI ?


that will be more than enough on air/water. the few cards i've had didn't go north of 350 for much at all pushing for benchmark(s).

but i don't know what those benching whack jobs @mus1mus or @Vellinious hit for power.









btw, did you get a full block or an AIO/mod? you'll find it's better to chase lower temps than open the flood gates for power. so yeah, custom loop ftw.


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that will be more than enough on air/water. the few cards i've had didn't go north of 350 for much at all pushing for benchmark(s).
> 
> but i don't know what those benching whack jobs @mus1mus or @Vellinious hit for power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, did you get a full block or an AIO/mod? you'll find it's better to chase lower temps than open the flood gates for power. so yeah, custom loop ftw.


yeah Ive been going full blocks for a while now, they are very nice (hi borat) for performance.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> yeah Ive been going full blocks for a while now, they are very nice (hi borat) for performance.


i'll suggest this for now:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






having 350 for 100% will likely keep you from upping the limit while gaming.

now the real trick is finding the clock speed/voltage/temp sweet spot(s).


----------



## Anth Seebel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i'll suggest this for now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having 350 for 100% will likely keep you from upping the limit while gaming.
> 
> now the real trick is finding the clock speed/voltage/temp sweet spot(s).


whats the difference between setting it at 350 and 425 ?

Im using the numbers from the 1.281v 425 bios in the OP, seem to be fine, no issues with perfcap reason.


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> whats the difference between setting it at 350 and 425 ?
> 
> Im using the numbers from the 1.281v 425 bios in the OP, seem to be fine, no issues with perfcap reason.


350W are the 100% the card will use without any software.The 425W can be set through software if you raise the power limit slider from 100% to 121%.If you meant something else with "different" the card could use 350W max with it set to 350W and 425W if set to 425W.Reference vrms dont like too high current throughputs.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i'll suggest this for now:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> having 350 for 100% will likely keep you from upping the limit while gaming.
> 
> now the real trick is finding the clock speed/voltage/temp sweet spot(s).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats the difference between setting it at 350 and 425 ?
> 
> Im using the numbers from the 1.281v 425 bios in the OP, seem to be fine, no issues with perfcap reason.
Click to expand...

didn't know you did that . . . nevermind








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Anth Seebel*
> 
> whats the difference between setting it at 350 and 425 ?
> 
> Im using the numbers from the 1.281v 425 bios in the OP, seem to be fine, no issues with perfcap reason.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 350W are the 100% the card will use without any software.The 425W can be set through software if you raise the power limit slider from 100% to 121%.If you meant something else with "different" the card could use 350W max with it set to 350W and 425W if set to 425W.*Reference vrms dont like too high current throughputs*.
Click to expand...

maxwell will hit diminishing returns w/voltage on air/water long before the vrms start to sweat. nvidia learned their lesson with 580/590 fiasco. any reference kepler card could go 1.4v with proper cooling; same power delivery on maxwell which taps out ~1.25/1.28 if not long before.

LN2/dice another story.


----------



## ewentas

im disable HPET but still no good


----------



## ewentas

when change in games settings full screen to windowed fps 100-110 but back in full screen 40 - 50 fps..:/


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> that will be more than enough on air/water. the few cards i've had didn't go north of 350 for much at all pushing for benchmark(s).
> 
> but i don't know what those benching whack jobs @mus1mus or @Vellinious hit for power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, did you get a full block or an AIO/mod? you'll find it's better to chase lower temps than open the flood gates for power. so yeah, custom loop ftw.


999









600W IIRC. Over that and it really makes no sense as the Power Limit or Reading stays the same.

Anyone here has a 6950X/RVE or any Asus with a reference 980Ti?


----------



## paskowitz

Thoughts on getting a second 980 Ti Classy w/ek block for <$300? I'm running [email protected] My only concern outside of SLI itself is my 850w PSU. I've got the thermal headroom.

If I sell my current 980 Ti Classy w/block, I'm looking at no less than $500 for a water-cooled 1080 Ti. This is almost half the price.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Thoughts on getting a second 980 Ti Classy w/ek block for <$300? I'm running [email protected] My only concern outside of SLI itself is my 850w PSU. I've got the thermal headroom.
> 
> If I sell my current 980 Ti Classy w/block, I'm looking at no less than $500 for a water-cooled 1080 Ti. This is almost half the price.


I ran 980ti KPEs in sli. 300 is a good deal but at best your sli performance is going to be like 1 1080ti on average. Also, your psu will not be enough. Regardless of what you read online I was pulling over over 1k watts on 2 oced 980tis underload.

I also have a 100hz 3440x1440 as a side flank and tbh your better off taking the 500 hit and getting what is essentially in games 980ti sli good scaling atll the time.

Oh forgot to mention 2 980ti refs @ 1400 also got me over the 1k mark lol.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I ran 980ti KPEs in sli. 300 is a good deal but at best your sli performance is going to be like 1 1080ti on average. Also, your psu will not be enough. Regardless of what you read online I was pulling over over 1k watts on 2 oced 980tis underload.
> 
> I also have a 100hz 3440x1440 as a side flank and tbh your better off taking the 500 hit and getting what is essentially in games 980ti sli good scaling atll the time.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention 2 980ti refs @ 1400 also got me over the 1k mark lol.


Damn. That's crazy but not surprising. Balls to the wall I've got my 4790k/980 Ti Classy system wattage at the wall to ~530w while benching. 1000w should be fine for games though.

Spending $100 or so on a new PSU (sell old) weakens the value proposition a bit. $100 difference is a no brainer.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> I ran 980ti KPEs in sli. 300 is a good deal but at best your sli performance is going to be like 1 1080ti on average. Also, your psu will not be enough. Regardless of what you read online I was pulling over over 1k watts on 2 oced 980tis underload.
> 
> I also have a 100hz 3440x1440 as a side flank and tbh your better off taking the 500 hit and getting what is essentially in games 980ti sli good scaling atll the time.
> 
> Oh forgot to mention 2 980ti refs @ 1400 also got me over the 1k mark lol.


Are you sure this is not a case of PSU Design OCP related in multi-rail units?

I have benched on 3 980TIs using a single rail 1250W Seasonic. If your unit is a multi-rail, then that's definitely an issue.

Not because it's the only one I have but because they are fine. I did quad too.


Spoiler: Warning:Graphic!


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Thoughts on getting a second 980 Ti Classy w/ek block for <$300? I'm running [email protected] My only concern outside of SLI itself is my 850w PSU. I've got the thermal headroom.
> 
> If I sell my current 980 Ti Classy w/block, I'm looking at no less than $500 for a water-cooled 1080 Ti. This is almost half the price.
> 
> 
> 
> I ran 980ti KPEs in sli. 300 is a good deal but at best your sli performance is going to be like 1 1080ti on average. Also, your psu will not be enough. Regardless of what you read online I was pulling over over 1k watts on 2 oced 980tis underload.
> 
> I also have a 100hz 3440x1440 as a side flank and tbh your better off taking the 500 hit and getting what is essentially in games 980ti sli good scaling atll the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh forgot to mention 2 980ti refs @ 1400 also got me over the 1k mark lol.
Click to expand...

lolwut? what are you also powering in your rig and what are you stressing with?

i've ran a few different [single] cards ~1450 @1.23-1.25v (except a classy that would boost 1430 @ 1.212) with i7-3770K @4.7/1.32v and the highest readings barely tap 550 watts running kombuster and prime 95 _at the same time_ measuring from the wall (just over 500 w/~89% efficiency for my PSU at that load). just kombuster on the card was 430 watts, gaming was ~ 340 watts, which is the same as booting into windows and 65 watts idle.

granted a 2033 (HEDT) socket/chip can suck up to ~100 watts more than a 115x platform w/OCed but i sit here wondering how a adding single card would practically double the load of a gpu _and cpu_ power draw.

though it is pretty moot since paskowitz is much better off w/1080ti imo.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> lolwut? what are you also powering in your rig and what are you stressing with?
> 
> i've ran a few different [single] cards ~1450 @1.23-1.25v (except a classy that would boost 1430 @ 1.212) with i7-3770K @4.7/1.32v and the highest readings barely tap 550 watts running kombuster and prime 95 _at the same time_ measuring from the wall (just over 500 w/~89% efficiency for my PSU at that load). just kombuster on the card was 430 watts, gaming was ~ 340 watts, which is the same as booting into windows and 65 watts idle.
> 
> granted a 2033 (HEDT) socket/chip can suck up to ~100 watts more than a 115x platform w/OCed but i sit here wondering how a adding single card would practically double the load of a gpu _and cpu_ power draw.
> 
> though it is pretty moot since paskowitz is much better off w/1080ti imo.


Well I am not a psu guru by any means. The two psus I use are a 1000watt p2 evga and a 1300 watt g2. I was just looking at the reading from my kilowatt meter out the wall. At the time I had a 4.4ghz 5960x and 2 980tis ref then kpe. On the refs I was using a custom bios.


----------



## mus1mus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well I am not a psu guru by any means. The two psus I use are a 1000watt p2 evga and a 1300 watt g2. I was just looking at the reading from my kilowatt meter out the wall. At the time I had a 4.4ghz 5960x and 2 980tis ref then kpe. On the refs I was using a custom bios.


P2 is a Platinum Unit.

80 PLUS Platinum Efficiency
90% @ 20% Load
92% @50% Load
89% @ 100% Load

Assuming you are reading 1000W on your Kill-a-Watt on a 1000W PSU, your PSU is actually pushing out just 89% of that. 890W.









It will be 87% for your G2 at same scenario.

Here's a good and quick write up from Corsair

http://www.corsair.com/en-us/blog/2012/august/80-plus-platinum-what-does-it-mean-and-what-is-the-benefit-to-me


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Well I am not a psu guru by any means. The two psus I use are a 1000watt p2 evga and a 1300 watt g2. I was just looking at the reading from my kilowatt meter out the wall. At the time I had a 4.4ghz 5960x and 2 980tis ref then kpe. On the refs I was using a custom bios.


That makes a bit more sense. Not exactly the same scenario I'm under.

That said, I'll wait to see if I can find a cheap 1080 Ti or wait for 1170.


----------



## nycgtr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> That makes a bit more sense. Not exactly the same scenario is be under.
> 
> That said, I'll wait to see if I can find a cheap 1080 Ti or wait for 1170.


I've seen 1080tis go for 630 new at microcenter or on discount online now and then. Granted a block cost is extra. I've had 1080s as well. During the time I had the 1080 the main 2 games I was playing didnt support sli and hell even 1 oc 1080ed was a nice improvement for me over 2 980tis. A single 1080ti would definitely be worth it. You could get an aib and skip the block this time around. Always an option.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> lolwut? what are you also powering in your rig and what are you stressing with?
> 
> i've ran a few different [single] cards ~1450 @1.23-1.25v (except a classy that would boost 1430 @ 1.212) with i7-3770K @4.7/1.32v and the highest readings barely tap 550 watts running kombuster and prime 95 _at the same time_ measuring from the wall (just over 500 w/~89% efficiency for my PSU at that load). just kombuster on the card was 430 watts, gaming was ~ 340 watts, which is the same as booting into windows and 65 watts idle.
> 
> granted a 2033 (HEDT) socket/chip can suck up to ~100 watts more than a 115x platform w/OCed but i sit here wondering how a adding single card would practically double the load of a gpu _and cpu_ power draw.
> 
> though it is pretty moot since paskowitz is much better off w/1080ti imo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I am not a psu guru by any means. The two psus I use are a 1000watt p2 evga and a 1300 watt g2. I was just looking at the reading from my kilowatt meter out the wall. At the time I had a 4.4ghz 5960x and 2 980tis ref then kpe. On the refs I was using a custom bios.
Click to expand...

sorry if i came off as a psu guru/expert. since i have a somewhat popular psu so it's not hard to find reviews that has efficiency curves from testing such as:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Cases-and-Cooling/EVGA-SuperNOVA-750G2-and-850G2-Gold-Power-Supply-Review/Efficiency



i'll round down slightly on the efficiency to error on the side of caution, then use it as the multiplier of my reading for watts*eff. but i think mus1mus covered that.









what i was really thinking of is your cpu; not just speed but also voltage. adding more juice will skyrocket power consumption on a 2033 platform:
https://hothardware.com/reviews/intel-core-i75960x-cpu-review-haswelle-debuts?page=12

tbh, not exactly sure the actual power consumption since the psu wasn't listed in the test system specs also, it was at 1.3v (at least that was mentioned!) though not sure what your vcore is, but it could show that somewhere ~419watts of your reading was w/o the cards; leaving around 300 watts each card, which makes sense.

fwiw, there is nothing (obviously) wrong with 1K+ psu to run sli; i just found your ~1K reading for those reference cards a little surprising. but looking at it this way . . . readings are readings, no one can argue that; i didn't know why/how you got those.

thanks for chatting and not feeling defensive about it.


----------



## ewentas

hi.What is it gpu vid and fb used???in game 32% and 11% used


----------



## Gen Patton

Hello I am new here I found you guys, was looking in the wrong place. I am a proud ower of a EVGA 980TI SC 2.0. I wil try to upload a photo. I am lokiing to learn all I an about this card. and to enjoy Gaming


----------



## Gen Patton

Going to be building a new computer, right now I have a older dell. I bought two years ago thinking t would be for gaming but I was wrong. I bought a Asus8400gs to try to improve Graphic's But I was not happy So I am going to be bulding one. My list is :Rosewell stryker casee, Asrock990fx Fatality AMDfx8350, Cosair H100i liquid cooler for the 8350. Evga 980tisc 2.0 Cosair dominator platinum ddr3 2400mhz. 3tbwd hard drive latter get
a ssd (price too hight right now) 4k montor . keyboard I have Corsair Straff mec.


----------



## bmgjet

Finally retired the 980ti SLI setup.
Got sick of nothing supporting SLI and driver issues every time there was a updated driver.

Wanted to wait and see what Vega had but needed to spend my tax return money so got a 1080ti.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/12207885/3dm11/11677779
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/wms77


----------



## dfg555

Is there a way to disable GPU Boost? It's throttling my core/mem clock speeds when it hasn't even reached my 121% power/91C limit? GPU stays at around 80-85C under benchmarks. I've already flashed using the 980 Ti MAX AIR BIOS file.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> Is there a way to disable GPU Boost? It's throttling my core/mem clock speeds when it hasn't even reached my 121% power/91C limit? GPU stays at around 80-85C under benchmarks. I've already flashed using the 980 Ti MAX AIR BIOS file.


Have you used GPUz to determine if you're getting any perfcaps? That's always the 1st place to start when getting throttling.


----------



## 8051

Has anyone ever looked at the Asus Golden 20 GTX 980Ti VBIOS? Is the voltage table somehow encrypted? Because there doesn't seem to be a P00 state (at least at the top, around CLK 47 there is a P00 state) and things get really strange around the CLK 50 mark. From what I can tell the Asus Golden 20 980TI VBIOS has the highest SYS/XBAR/L2C values I've ever seen.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Finally retired the 980ti SLI setup.
> Got sick of nothing supporting SLI and driver issues every time there was a updated driver.
> 
> Wanted to wait and see what Vega had but needed to spend my tax return money so got a 1080ti.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/3dm11/12207885/3dm11/11677779
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/wms77


How does the 1080Ti do against your SLI 980Ti's in games that support SLI?


----------



## bmgjet

BF4 about 10fps down on 1440p ultra.
BF1 about the same fps. (no more flickering tho)
ME:A about the same fps (but dont have micro stutter anymore.)

Nothing else I play supports SLI so had negative scaling or massive glitches.


----------



## Gen Patton

So what you guys are saying is that two way or three way with a 980ti is not worth spending the money?


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> So what you guys are saying is that two way or three way with a 980ti is not worth spending the money?


Two way but if you play "normal" games like bf1 ,bf4 f,ar cry ,f1 etc. the switch from dual 980Tis to a 1080tio isnt worth it at ALL.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> Two way but if you play "normal" games like bf1 ,bf4 f,ar cry ,f1 etc. the switch from dual 980Tis to a 1080tio isnt worth it at ALL.


For benchmarks with 100% SLI support its about 5% downgrade to 1080ti.
For games that it supports perfectly its about equal performance.
For games with mild support its about 2-4% better for the 1080ti + no stutter or flickering.
For games with no support its twice as good for the 1080ti.

If you can sell your two 980ti's for the same price including water block as a 1080ti then its worth while IMO.
Iv been running multi-cards since 2006. But never again with Nvidia after how bad the drivers were the whole time I had my 980ti sli setup.

My AMD rig is still waiting for a upgrade tho so might go duel vega on that.


----------



## Ithanul

The trick is selling the cards. I managed one of mine so far.

Then again, so much fun tinkering with a GTX980Ti and a 1080Ti at the same time.







Just need to get that uni block on the 1080Ti for temp water cooling.


----------



## Gen Patton

Well this is my first real Graphic card so I going to play with it and save money for Evga 1080Ti. I will see what I can get out of it.


----------



## Gen Patton

I am coming from Asus 8400gs that I have in this intel system 2.00 cpu with ddr2 memory. I bought this two years ago and thought it was great. So I bought F-1 2013 It ran good, bought F-12014 it was good, so when 2016 came out I bought it, but it will not even play. Come to find out my 4 gigs of ddr2 will not cut it so I looked up the recommended for the game, it was in a world that I had not even came to. So I thought about what to do. I thought about buying another built computer. But a good friend stated you could build one cheaper and have what you want. So I did month's of research On cpu's Gpu's cooling parts then made my list and starting watching youtube. I knew I needed a Gpu but what to buy. so that same friend who works for a big computer company(will not name) told me he has a friend who is selling his Gpu. so I bought his 980Ti for a great price.
So this is where I am as of today this Friday I will buy my 3tb hard drive and windows 64 bit and wait until it comes in. once it comes in replace the case fans with Cosair RGB'S and then I will be able to build Motoko.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> I am coming from Asus 8400gs that I have in this intel system 2.00 cpu with ddr2 memory. I bought this two years ago and thought it was great. So I bought F-1 2013 It ran good, bought F-12014 it was good, so when 2016 came out I bought it, but it will not even play. Come to find out my 4 gigs of ddr2 will not cut it so I looked up the recommended for the game, it was in a world that I had not even came to. So I thought about what to do. I thought about buying another built computer. But a good friend stated you could build one cheaper and have what you want. So I did month's of research On cpu's Gpu's cooling parts then made my list and starting watching youtube. I knew I needed a Gpu but what to buy. so that same friend who works for a big computer company(will not name) told me he has a friend who is selling his Gpu. so I bought his 980Ti for a great price.
> So this is where I am as of today this Friday I will buy my 3tb hard drive and windows 64 bit and wait until it comes in. once it comes in replace the case fans with Cosair RGB'S and then I will be able to build Motoko.


"Build Motoko"


----------



## robtorbay

Well just finished a build and was originally going to go with a 1080ti but got my hands on a killer deal for 2 980ti Hybrid cards from EVGA! Loving the performance but underwhelmed by the overclock so far. Still, killer cards!


----------



## FIDDY57

I just sold my 2 evga 980ti sc+acx2.0 in favor of 2 evga 1080 ti ftw3's. I usually got around 1550 to 1560Mhz over clocks on the 980 ti's


----------



## Gen Patton

Thanks what Cpu did you run with your 980. Motoko will have the AMDfx 8350.


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok what CPU were you running with them. Motoko will have the AMDfx8350. and Evga980ti sc2.0.


----------



## bmgjet

8350 with a lot of overclock on it will work alright. But it will be limiting the 980ti in a few games.

Here is a run with 1 of my old 980ti on a 8350
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/10120911

4.8ghz on the 8350
1.5ghz on the 980ti.

And here is a run on my old 980ti just before I sold it to give the new owner a benchmark.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12185940

4.5ghz on 5820K
1.5ghz on 980ti.


----------



## Gen Patton

you have a good score.98% better that's great


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> you have a good score.98% better that's great


99% better with SLI
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11677779

And 99% better with 1X 1080ti
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12207885


----------



## Blaze0303

I ended up getting a craigslist steal for $230 for a reference card. Nice upgrade from my old 970. It's not the greatest overclocker. +160 core and +500 mem, but It'll hold me over until 1080 prices come down.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> I ended up getting a craigslist steal for $230 for a reference card. Nice upgrade from my old 970. It's not the greatest overclocker. +160 core and +500 mem, but It'll hold me over until 1080 prices come down.


I paid 375 around one year ago.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> I paid 375 around one year ago.


Yeah, but you got to enjoy yours for a year longer than me.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> I ended up getting a craigslist steal for $230 for a reference card. Nice upgrade from my old 970. It's not the greatest overclocker. +160 core and +500 mem, but It'll hold me over until 1080 prices come down.


With a custom VBIOS I'll bet you could a lot more out of your reference 980Ti than that.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> With a custom VBIOS I'll bet you could a lot more out of your reference 980Ti than that.


Yep, the one ref I still have clocks right over 1500MHz (under a water block). The cards respond best to keeping their temps low.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, the one ref I still have clocks right over 1500MHz (under a water block). The cards respond best to keeping their temps low.


What kind of temps do you get under H2O under load?


----------



## looniam

depending on whats in the loop (rads, fan speeds, other blocks - ie cpu) you can look anywhere between 35c - 50c

if one chunks up the change for a chiller, as low as your humidity allows, ~10c.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> What kind of temps do you get under H2O under load?


The card site around 40-45C depending if it was crunching [email protected] or certain BOINC projects. Note: I had two GTX980Tis clocked the same within the loop, both had custom BIOS. The loop previously had a 4770K Delid, the two cards, 360mm rad, and 200mm rad. Only had three fans on the 360mm and one fan on the 200mm.

Well, finally got my 2nd GTX980Ti sold off. One 980Ti remaining now. Still debating selling it or keep for tinkering since it is an aftermarket one.
Any who, I got me some cash to get the speaker adapter kit for my new truck.







Hmm, may have enough left over for the amp too.


----------



## thrgk

I have 2 980ti EVGA, and am using a displayport cable.

For some reason, when I bump the case or wiggle the wire the screen starts flashing on and off. Is this normal? Mean it seems like it should not do it. It does not occur on the monitor end only the gpu end. Does this occur for everyone or just me?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I have 2 980ti EVGA, and am using a displayport cable.
> 
> For some reason, when I bump the case or wiggle the wire the screen starts flashing on and off. Is this normal? Mean it seems like it should not do it. It does not occur on the monitor end only the gpu end. Does this occur for everyone or just me?


Sounds like the DP cable is going bad to me.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Sounds like the DP cable is going bad to me.


I thought the same so I ordered one from Amazon and hooked it up today. Still the same issue, why I posted here as I'm not sure what to check. It's a good cable I ordered, and the previous one was the one included with the acer gsync 27in.

Any idea what it could be 9


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I thought the same so I ordered one from Amazon and hooked it up today. Still the same issue, why I posted here as I'm not sure what to check. It's a good cable I ordered, and the previous one was the one included with the acer gsync 27in.
> 
> Any idea what it could be 9


I hope it's not the DP connectors on the video card or monitor that are going bad.


----------



## Gen Patton

Got her home now a few more items and I am ready to buld.


----------



## leonman44

My Gigabyte Windforce Xtreme edition started to have heat problems after 1 year , it could reach 75c really quick so i decited to repaste it with my mx4.

After opening it i was surprised , the chip was bathed from the stock paste and dried as a nut , i had a hard time to clean this mess cause it was braking into little pieces all over the place.




After cleaning with alcohol:




You can clearly see that the chips colours and letters came out a bit and stucked into the heatsink , also it was damaged from the heat.

After a proper repasting now my temps are increasing slowly and controlled BUT finally i get 75-77c again!

I had modded my bios for a 1.3v voltage , at winter season had a max at 68c which i consider safe , not even hot enough to damage the heatsink... Now i backed the voltage a bit with no further temp drops.

Also i have set a custom fan curve , at 75c the fans are hitting 85% and thats crazy , if i leave it stock it will hit 91c and then throttling....


----------



## looniam

don't feel bad about gigabyte. evga also uses the same paint brush to apply spackle like TIM.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> My Gigabyte Windforce Xtreme edition started to have heat problems after 1 year , it could reach 75c really quick so i decited to repaste it with my mx4.
> 
> After opening it i was surprised , the chip was bathed from the stock paste and dried as a nut , i had a hard time to clean this mess cause it was braking into little pieces all over the place.
> 
> After cleaning with alcohol:
> 
> You can clearly see that the chips colours and letters came out a bit and stucked into the heatsink , also it was damaged from the heat.
> 
> After a proper repasting now my temps are increasing slowly and controlled BUT finally i get 75-77c again!
> 
> I had modded my bios for a 1.3v voltage , at winter season had a max at 68c which i consider safe , not even hot enough to damage the heatsink... Now i backed the voltage a bit with no further temp drops.
> 
> Also i have set a custom fan curve , at 75c the fans are hitting 85% and thats crazy , if i leave it stock it will hit 91c and then throttling....


Your 980Ti is what? Two years old? They must be using some junk TIM @ Gigabyte.

I've seen the letters/numbers of CPU'S/GPU's burned into copper heatsinks before.

What kind of overclocks are you getting?


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I hope it's not the DP connectors on the video card or monitor that are going bad.


I tried both DP ports on the card, doubt both would go bad. Also i got these cards new and am OCD about being careful so i dont see how. Just weird. Is there a way I can use the second 980ti as main card to test that?


----------



## soslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> My Gigabyte Windforce Xtreme edition started to have heat problems after 1 year , it could reach 75c really quick so i decited to repaste it with my mx4.
> 
> After opening it i was surprised , the chip was bathed from the stock paste and dried as a nut , i had a hard time to clean this mess cause it was braking into little pieces all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning with alcohol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see that the chips colours and letters came out a bit and stucked into the heatsink , also it was damaged from the heat.
> 
> After a proper repasting now my temps are increasing slowly and controlled BUT finally i get 75-77c again!
> 
> I had modded my bios for a 1.3v voltage , at winter season had a max at 68c which i consider safe , not even hot enough to damage the heatsink... Now i backed the voltage a bit with no further temp drops.
> 
> Also i have set a custom fan curve , at 75c the fans are hitting 85% and thats crazy , if i leave it stock it will hit 91c and then throttling....


1.3v You should watercool it, its too much for air cooling.


----------



## euphoria4949

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soslow*
> 
> 1.3v You should watercool it, its too much for air cooling.


Funny enough, I just thought I would jump on this thread to ask if anyone has heat issues with the Gigabyte G1 or Xtreme edition cards.... and the latest post was about exactly that









Mine seems a bit more severe compared to the above mentioned. My one has been like this since purchase, I just haven't had time to really sit down and do some gaming since the end of summer last year, so it's only now really starting to notice and therefore bother and annoy me.
Even at stock, on an open bench with a controlled ambient temp of 22c, my G1 will hit 80-82c even at 75-80% fan speed plus a 200mm fan blowing directly onto the backplate. While overclocking, pushing the power limit to 139 and +87mV on the voltage with a small overclock of +85 on the core and +300 on the VRAM, temps hit 87c at 95-100% fan speed!

I'm thinking it might be the stock TIM as well







Or one of the heatpipes has failed/split. Anyone know if there's a way of testing if a heatpipe has failed? Except the obvious stripping the cooler off and inspecting it with a magnifying glass.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soslow*
> 
> 1.3v You should watercool it, its too much for air cooling.


I would but :

1) 68-75c shouldnt effect the chip and the heatsink , its just too safe temps for everyday use.

2) watercooling will not guarantee better temps (for example : i have a 360mm fat rad for cpu only and thats about 2-3c better than a noctua) , watercooling is recommended more for vrms cooling but this card has thermal pads in every componenent so in the end it does almost the same job.

3) it will cost me 150bucks for the card + another triple rad + the tubing and the other extra stuff..... Its just too much , with this money in can sell my card and get at least the best 1080 out there







.

I still remember that r9 290x burning to hell 85-92c in my case , it was just warming my room for free!







Never had such a problem though.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoria4949*
> 
> Funny enough, I just thought I would jump on this thread to ask if anyone has heat issues with the Gigabyte G1 or Xtreme edition cards.... and the latest post was about exactly that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine seems a bit more severe compared to the above mentioned. My one has been like this since purchase, I just haven't had time to really sit down and do some gaming since the end of summer last year, so it's only now really starting to notice and therefore bother and annoy me.
> Even at stock, on an open bench with a controlled ambient temp of 22c, my G1 will hit 80-82c even at 75-80% fan speed plus a 200mm fan blowing directly onto the backplate. While overclocking, pushing the power limit to 139 and +87mV on the voltage with a small overclock of +85 on the core and +300 on the VRAM, temps hit 87c at 95-100% fan speed!
> 
> I'm thinking it might be the stock TIM as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or one of the heatpipes has failed/split. Anyone know if there's a way of testing if a heatpipe has failed? Except the obvious stripping the cooler off and inspecting it with a magnifying glass.


Tried today mine again after the repaste , i get 75c if i leave the case-fans at 30% but if i increase them at about 60-70% and then open the window of my room then it wont pass 70... Its just summer and the room gets warmer if closed , make sure you have a good airflow on your case and your room too. I strongly advice you to repaste your card carefully cause at 81 starts to get hot , you really dont want to pass 85 with nvidia , i used the MX4 which seems to be good for the price you pay but for sure not the best out there. By the way whats your pc case and fans setup?


----------



## soslow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> My Gigabyte Windforce Xtreme edition started to have heat problems after 1 year , it could reach 75c really quick so i decited to repaste it with my mx4.
> 
> After opening it i was surprised , the chip was bathed from the stock paste and dried as a nut , i had a hard time to clean this mess cause it was braking into little pieces all over the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After cleaning with alcohol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can clearly see that the chips colours and letters came out a bit and stucked into the heatsink , also it was damaged from the heat.
> 
> After a proper repasting now my temps are increasing slowly and controlled BUT finally i get 75-77c again!
> 
> I had modded my bios for a 1.3v voltage , at winter season had a max at 68c which i consider safe , not even hot enough to damage the heatsink... Now i backed the voltage a bit with no further temp drops.
> 
> Also i have set a custom fan curve , at 75c the fans are hitting 85% and thats crazy , if i leave it stock it will hit 91c and then throttling....


1.3v You should watercool it, its too much for air cooling.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I would but :
> 
> 1) 68-75c shouldnt effect the chip and the heatsink , its just too safe temps for everyday use.
> 
> 2) watercooling will not guarantee better temps (for example : i have a 360mm fat rad for cpu only and thats about 2-3c better than a noctua) , watercooling is recommended more for vrms cooling but this card has thermal pads in every componenent so in the end it does almost the same job.
> 
> 3) it will cost me 150bucks for the card + another triple rad + the tubing and the other extra stuff..... Its just too much , with this money in can sell my card and get at least the best 1080 out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I still remember that r9 290x burning to hell 85-92c in my case , it was just warming my room for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had such a problem though.


Or you could just set it to 1.2550v









whats your core and memory oc?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *soslow*
> 
> 1.3v You should watercool it, its too much for air cooling.
> 
> 
> 
> I would but :
> 
> 1) 68-75c shouldnt effect the chip and the heatsink , its just too safe temps for everyday use.
> 
> 2) watercooling will not guarantee better temps (for example : i have a 360mm fat rad for cpu only and thats about 2-3c better than a noctua) , watercooling is recommended more for vrms cooling but this card has thermal pads in every componenent so in the end it does almost the same job.
> 
> 3) it will cost me 150bucks for the card + another triple rad + the tubing and the other extra stuff..... Its just too much , with this money in can sell my card and get at least the best 1080 out there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I still remember that r9 290x burning to hell 85-92c in my case , it was just warming my room for free!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never had such a problem though.
Click to expand...

throw out everything you know, this is maxwell. 68c+ plus temps are not dangerous by a far stretch but the clock speeds start to throttle as low as 64c and then again ~74c.

i only added a uni block to my loop (an EKP280 kit) and temps went down from 68c to barely north of 50c on a hot day. 1430 to 1486 game stable and can squeeze out 1513 bench runs on cool days with ~34c temps.

to say water cooling won't get better temps and just for the vrms is . . .nonsensical.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soslow*
> 
> 1.3v You should watercool it, its too much for air cooling.
> Or you could just set it to 1.2550v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whats your core and memory oc?


1560 on core and 8002 on memory but with 1.3v i can get 1570 stable , i think this is a good oc for this cards. I might have problem with a display port too , the second won't get 144hz , i will test it when i get a new monitor and then decide if i rma.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> throw out everything you know, this is maxwell. 68c+ plus temps are not dangerous by a far stretch but the clock speeds start to throttle as low as 64c and then again ~74c.
> 
> i only added a uni block to my loop (an EKP280 kit) and temps went down from 68c to barely north of 50c on a hot day. 1430 to 1486 game stable and can squeeze out 1513 bench runs on cool days with ~34c temps.
> 
> to say water cooling won't get better temps and just for the vrms is . . .nonsensical.


thats why i modded bios , i hated both nvidias boost and turbo boost , now i have unlocked my power limit and always gaming on basic clock speed , so i always get constant 1560mhz and that really helped me with minimum fps and drops in general.








It will throttle only once it gets up to 91c


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> thats why i modded bios , i hated both nvidias boost and turbo boost , now i have unlocked my power limit and always gaming on basic clock speed , so i always get 1560 without any drop and that really helped me with minimum fps and drops in general.


i've also modded my bios, still doesn't matter - you get better stability the cooler you keep the chip.









but tbh, i'd not look for more than 1560 if getting that already.


----------



## euphoria4949

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soslow*
> 
> 1.3v You should watercool it, its too much for air cooling.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Tried today mine again after the repaste , i get 75c if i leave the case-fans at 30% but if i increase them at about 60-70% and then open the window of my room then it wont pass 70... Its just summer and the room gets warmer if closed , make sure you have a good airflow on your case and your room too. I strongly advice you to repaste your card carefully cause at 81 starts to get hot , you really dont want to pass 85 with nvidia , i used the MX4 which seems to be good for the price you pay but for sure not the best out there. By the way whats your pc case and fans setup?


Yeah, I'm thinking a TIM replacement is the only option. Pushing past 80c makes me uncomfortable, but last night I saw it sitting at 86-87c, I thought nah, something isn't right here.
The issue I have is, it's actually quite tough to get decent thermal pads here, the last lot I bought for an old card were ridiculously poor quality, so it would most likely mean an order from the UK or Germany, which means, €10 for the pads plus €40 delivery









As I said above in my post, it's on an open bench at the moment. 1x Scythe GT blowing towards the fans on the cooler and 1x 200mm blowing towards the backplate, so it has plenty of fresh air moving past it plus on an open bench anyway. And the room ambient is 22c controlled constantly.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *euphoria4949*
> 
> Yeah, I'm thinking a TIM replacement is the only option. Pushing past 80c makes me uncomfortable, but last night I saw it sitting at 86-87c, I thought nah, something isn't right here.
> The issue I have is, it's actually quite tough to get decent thermal pads here, the last lot I bought for an old card were ridiculously poor quality, so it would most likely mean an order from the UK or Germany, which means, €10 for the pads plus €40 delivery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I said above in my post, it's on an open bench at the moment. 1x Scythe GT blowing towards the fans on the cooler and 1x 200mm blowing towards the backplate, so it has plenty of fresh air moving past it plus on an open bench anyway. And the room ambient is 22c controlled constantly.


Oh sorry , didnt get it... Well something is wrong with your card for sure , i dont know if g1 cooling has thermal pads on the vrms etc.. but even if it does you dont need to replace themor buy them , just get a good tim and repaste your chip , i got mine for 5euros and thats about 4 pounds in uk for more than 4 usages , your stock tim should be completely dried out!!! Use msi afterburner for ocing the card + set a custom curve for the fan with 80-85c at 100% of the fans speed to force the temp down+you get very good temp monitoring as it counts the max value . On the other side gigabytes softwares arent that good , it just makes the driver crash easier. Dont install the rivatuner though that comes with the msi software install and you will be more than fine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i've also modded my bios, still doesn't matter - you get better stability the cooler you keep the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but tbh, i'd not look for more than 1560 if getting that already.


Yeah it could do 1560 out of the box ,the extra voltage brings only a small amount of stability. When you oc you just get easily greedy , you want always more and more


----------



## navjack27

yeah dude a while back i did this to my xtreme 980 ti. i was curious about how i'd go about watercooling it, so i figured out how to take the heatsink off and i found out how bad the paste was after only a year of use.


so i cleaned it all off and replaced it with some kryonaut and now she rarely goes above 50c and i saved myself from feeling the need to go full water on it.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> throw out everything you know, this is maxwell. 68c+ plus temps are not dangerous by a far stretch but the clock speeds start to throttle as low as 64c and then again ~74c.
> 
> i only added a uni block to my loop (an EKP280 kit) and temps went down from 68c to barely north of 50c on a hot day. 1430 to 1486 game stable and can squeeze out 1513 bench runs on cool days with ~34c temps.
> 
> to say water cooling won't get better temps and just for the vrms is . . .nonsensical.


So your GPU uni block is on the same loop as your CPU?

What's your ASIC quality? Do you think if you could shave off another 10°C you could increase your overclocking margin?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> throw out everything you know, this is maxwell. 68c+ plus temps are not dangerous by a far stretch but the clock speeds start to throttle as low as 64c and then again ~74c.
> 
> i only added a uni block to my loop (an EKP280 kit) and temps went down from 68c to barely north of 50c on a hot day. 1430 to 1486 game stable and can squeeze out 1513 bench runs on cool days with ~34c temps.
> 
> to say water cooling won't get better temps and just for the vrms is . . .nonsensical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So your GPU uni block is on the same loop as your CPU?
> 
> What's your ASIC quality? Do you think if you could shave off another 10°C you could increase your overclocking margin?
Click to expand...

yes, i left enough slack in the tube tween cpu>res/pump to splice it in there when building. the SC+ has a mid plate that a 80mm is strapped to for the vrms.

my ASIC for this card is 66% so out of bax was hitting low 1300s







had a classy with 73% that was ~1430 out of box 1515 benching on air w/1.25v

but yeah the lower you go the better stability. a few guys used chillers to get ~0c to 10c to get better bench runs. mind you, those were smaller increases 13-39mhz but this is benching where everything little bit matters.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> With a custom VBIOS I'll bet you could a lot more out of your reference 980Ti than that.


I hope so! My waterblock should arrive today or tomorrow, then I have to find a good bios to use.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 99% better with SLI
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11677779
> 
> And 99% better with 1X 1080ti
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/12207885


Nice score!

Here's mine with my current set up. 980Ti still going strong.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm11/11991217


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> I hope so! My waterblock should arrive today or tomorrow, then I have to find a good bios to use.


Is it a universal water block? Or full coverage?


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Is it a universal water block? Or full coverage?


Full cover EK


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Full cover EK


Buying a full coverage water block for a 980ti, kudos to you. If you could please tell us how it all works out for you.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Buying a full coverage water block for a 980ti, kudos to you. If you could please tell us how it all works out for you.


Am I in for a bad time?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Am I in for a bad time?


Not sure why you would be. Maxwell runs better, the cooler it is.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Not sure why you would be. Maxwell runs better, the cooler it is.










How's that Ryzen treating you?


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Still rocking my 980 Ti and thinking I can get another 1.5-2 yrs out of it.


----------



## OCDev

Quick question for you guys. Could anybody give me a recommendation for a good bios for an evga hydrocopper 980 ti?

I bought two of them a year ago but then a bunch of stuff came up, you know - middle aged life and all, and I just got them in a build a month ago. My cooling is great - the first card in the loop maxes out at 34 degrees with 100% load and the second card maxes at 36. I'm running an instance of evga oc scanner x86 as well as the x64 at the same time to stress them.

My problem is that when I pass 1480 for the boost speed the fps starts to fall. I don't ever get any artifacts but if the fps is going down that's just as bad in my book. The stock bios caps the cards at 1187mV. I'm assuming with my temps I could safely add a whole lot more to that.

For game testing I'm a little old school. I use Oblivion Elder Scrolls at 4K with settings tweaked as far as I can in the ini file and in the Nvidia Control Panel I set AF at x16 with AA at x16. It gets about 44 - 50 fps through most of the game.

I'm convinced that these cards can do much better than this. Any tips are very welcome!


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Am I in for a bad time?


Not many people would buy a full coverage waterblock for a 980Ti now, I'm surprised you could even find one.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCDev*
> 
> Quick question for you guys. Could anybody give me a recommendation for a good bios for an evga hydrocopper 980 ti?
> 
> I bought two of them a year ago but then a bunch of stuff came up, you know - middle aged life and all, and I just got them in a build a month ago. My cooling is great - the first card in the loop maxes out at 34 degrees with 100% load and the second card maxes at 36. I'm running an instance of evga oc scanner x86 as well as the x64 at the same time to stress them.
> 
> My problem is that when I pass 1480 for the boost speed the fps starts to fall. I don't ever get any artifacts but if the fps is going down that's just as bad in my book. The stock bios caps the cards at 1187mV. I'm assuming with my temps I could safely add a whole lot more to that.
> 
> For game testing I'm a little old school. I use Oblivion Elder Scrolls at 4K with settings tweaked as far as I can in the ini file and in the Nvidia Control Panel I set AF at x16 with AA at x16. It gets about 44 - 50 fps through most of the game.
> 
> I'm convinced that these cards can do much better than this. Any tips are very welcome!


Only 44 - 50 FPS in Elder Scrolls w/980Ti's in SLI even at 4K seems really low. Is Elder Scrolls Oblivion a DX9 title?

With your temps and that low voltage I'm sure you could get higher core clocks too. I'm sure if there isn't any custom BIOS available some of the experts here could whip you up a custom VBIOS in no time.


----------



## OCDev

That's what I thought. It is a dx9 title and I can get > 60fps if I set af and aa at 8x but I had expected 60fps at 16x. I guess I'll wait and see if anybody has a bios I can use


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's that Ryzen treating you?


Working pretty well. About the only time I can tell a difference, is when I go to run something heavily threaded. I'm actually quite impressed with it. That said.....looking forward to getting back to Intel, for an X299 build. This is one helluva daily driver, though.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Not many people would buy a full coverage waterblock for a 980Ti now, I'm surprised you could even find one.


Used on OCN marketplace for $60!!!







It did take me awhile to find it though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Working pretty well. About the only time I can tell a difference, is when I go to run something heavily threaded. I'm actually quite impressed with it. That said.....looking forward to getting back to Intel, for an X299 build. This is one helluva daily driver, though.


Good deal, I'm actually doing a Ryzen build for a friend next week. Simple gaming and Twitch rig. Should be fun now that most of the bugs are worked out.


----------



## dfg555

I can't flash back to my original VBIOS? I have tried reverting to an older driver, disabling the GPU under device manager and even flashing it on another PC that has Windows 7 and much older Nvidia Drivers. By original VBIOS I mean the one I got from GPU-Z by backing it up so technically EVGA's VBIOS. However I can flash to other VBIOS posted by OP?

http://i.imgur.com/Wp0kt5w.jpg
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173521/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150601


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> I can't flash back to my original VBIOS? I have tried reverting to an older driver, disabling the GPU under device manager and even flashing it on another PC that has Windows 7 and much older Nvidia Drivers. By original VBIOS I mean the one I got from GPU-Z by backing it up so technically EVGA's VBIOS. However I can flash to other VBIOS posted by OP?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/Wp0kt5w.jpg
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/173521/evga-gtx980ti-6144-150601


did you do:
nvflash --protect off

if it's an unsigned file as your backup would be you'll need to do that for it to work.


----------



## looniam

some versions of NVflash are weird; will either let you flash a modded bios but not stock or vice versa. this has worked for me no problems:

nvflash.zip 1811k .zip file


btw, i keep the rom files and flash in the same folder and just drag the file over the exe, disables the driver, window pops up asking to press "y", see little dots while flashing, quickly tells you to reboot after success, window shuts down and enables driver again.

easy peasy


----------



## IMI4tth3w

all the cheap 980ti's i've been seeing are making me itch for SLI... but i know better than to do that.. I upgraded to my 980ti from SLI 970's already and know better than to spend money on a second card that will either sit around and do nothing, or give minimal gains with lots of stutter...

Just bought my wife a 1080ti to upgrade her 780ti and the performance increase is literally mind boggling. Want to get her a 4k 144hz monitor when they come out.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> all the cheap 980ti's i've been seeing are making me itch for SLI... but i know better than to do that.. I upgraded to my 980ti from SLI 970's already and know better than to spend money on a second card that will either sit around and do nothing, or give minimal gains with lots of stutter...
> 
> Just bought my wife a 1080ti to upgrade her 780ti and the performance increase is literally mind boggling. Want to get her a 4k 144hz monitor when they come out.


I'm right there with you, i've been toying with the SLI idea too. But i'll leave it alone and wait for dirt cheap 1080 or 1080 ti.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IMI4tth3w*
> 
> all the cheap 980ti's i've been seeing are making me itch for SLI... but i know better than to do that.. I upgraded to my 980ti from SLI 970's already and know better than to spend money on a second card that will either sit around and do nothing, or give minimal gains with lots of stutter...
> 
> Just bought my wife a 1080ti to upgrade her 780ti and the performance increase is literally mind boggling. Want to get her a 4k 144hz monitor when they come out.


PCGamer's tests on 980Ti's in SLI found some games in which it made a difference:
http://www.pcgamer.com/nvidia-gtx-980-ti-2-way-sli-crushing-performance/

Considering the new Scorpio will have 9 GiB of DDR5 available as VRAM though going w/a 6 GiB VRAM SLI setup doesn't seem to be a good idea.


----------



## dfg555

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> did you do:
> nvflash --protect off
> 
> if it's an unsigned file as your backup would be you'll need to do that for it to work.


And how do I sign it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> some versions of NVflash are weird; will either let you flash a modded bios but not stock or vice versa. this has worked for me no problems:
> 
> nvflash.zip 1811k .zip file
> 
> 
> btw, i keep the rom files and flash in the same folder and just drag the file over the exe, disables the driver, window pops up asking to press "y", see little dots while flashing, quickly tells you to reboot after success, window shuts down and enables driver again.
> 
> easy peasy


Ok so nvflash64.exe works, where'd did you get this version of nvflash?


----------



## pvt.joker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> And how do I sign it?


Generally speaking you can't. that's normally done by the card manufacturers.


----------



## dfg555

I see.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> did you do:
> nvflash --protect off
> 
> if it's an unsigned file as your backup would be you'll need to do that for it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> And how do I sign it?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> some versions of NVflash are weird; will either let you flash a modded bios but not stock or vice versa. this has worked for me no problems:
> 
> nvflash.zip 1811k .zip file
> 
> 
> btw, i keep the rom files and flash in the same folder and just drag the file over the exe, disables the driver, window pops up asking to press "y", see little dots while flashing, quickly tells you to reboot after success, window shuts down and enables driver again.
> 
> easy peasy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok so nvflash64.exe works, where'd did you get this version of nvflash?
Click to expand...

[Official] NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed for GTX 950/960/970/980/980Ti/Titan X


----------



## dfg555

Yea your older version is up on techpowerup's website as well. I probably should've tried an older version in the first place.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Buying a full coverage water block for a 980ti, kudos to you. If you could please tell us how it all works out for you.


Finished leak testing last night. So far it's looking good.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Finished leak testing last night. So far it's looking good.


Is this your 1st H2O cooled build? What kind of H2O parts did you use (it's not listed in your build list)?

Looking good -- especially the prices you're getting.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Is this your 1st H2O cooled build? What kind of H2O parts did you use (it's not listed in your build list)?
> 
> Looking good -- especially the prices you're getting.


Not my 1st watercooling build, but this is my first watercooled GPU.

So far stress testing is holding firm at 1642mhz boost and 8ghz memory. Temps only pass 50c during heavy synthetic load. Miles better than before.









I'm using

Rad/Pump - Swiftech H240-X 280mm

GPU - EK acetal / copper full cover waterblock

CPU - Apogee XL

Tubing - Primoflex LRT 3/8" x 1/2" (I meant to order 3/8" x 5/8")

Fittings - XSPC 3/8" x 1/2" Barbs

Fluid - DI water with Utopia.


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Buying a full coverage water block for a 980ti, kudos to you. If you could please tell us how it all works out for you.
> 
> 
> 
> Finished leak testing last night. So far it's looking good.
Click to expand...

Very NICE job and clocks!









But it pains me to see the PCI-E power delivery just hangin' on the edge of failure









Been down this road in this very thread ... see post *HERE*


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Very NICE job and clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it pains me to see the PCI-E power delivery just hangin' on the edge of failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been down this road in this very thread ... see post *HERE*


Wow that's crazy! +rep for info. Luckily I'm going sleeved cables with separate 6 and 8 pins.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Very NICE job and clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it pains me to see the PCI-E power delivery just hangin' on the edge of failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been down this road in this very thread ... see post *HERE*


Ouch, And to think im using a EVGA 2X 6pin to 8pin adapter. And a 2X molex to 6pin adapter since im only running a 500W PSU.


----------



## dfg555

Can a reference board 980 Ti actually handle 425W of TDP? I killed my old 780 by using a custom VBIOS that allowed 600W of TDP when I ran FurMark.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Not my 1st watercooling build, but this is my first watercooled GPU.
> 
> So far stress testing is holding firm at 1642mhz boost and 8ghz memory. Temps only pass 50c during heavy synthetic load. Miles better than before.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm using
> 
> Rad/Pump - Swiftech H240-X 280mm
> 
> GPU - EK acetal / copper full cover waterblock
> 
> CPU - Apogee XL
> 
> Tubing - Primoflex LRT 3/8" x 1/2" (I meant to order 3/8" x 5/8")
> 
> Fittings - XSPC 3/8" x 1/2" Barbs
> 
> Fluid - DI water with Utopia.


Thanks.

I'm guessing a universal water block wouldn't get near as good temps as your full coverage? How much worse do you think a universal water block would be (how much hotter would it run)?

What's the ASIC score on your Gigabyte 980Ti?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> I'm guessing a universal water block wouldn't get near as good temps as your full coverage? How much worse do you think a universal water block would be (how much hotter would it run)?


Core temps wont differ much but VRM temps will suck


----------



## TomcatV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Very NICE job and clocks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it pains me to see the PCI-E power delivery just hangin' on the edge of failure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been down this road in this very thread ... see post *HERE*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow that's crazy! +rep for info. Luckily I'm going sleeved cables with separate 6 and 8 pins.
Click to expand...

NP ... glad to help avert potential problems, especially w/such a golden sample


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> Can a reference board 980 Ti actually handle 425W of TDP? I killed my old 780 by using a custom VBIOS that allowed 600W of TDP when I ran FurMark.


yes.

i knew a handful of people that had no problems hitting 500 watts w/OGtitan on water, so i guess you over shot by 100 watts.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Finished leak testing last night. So far it's looking good.


Thanks for your service Blaze0303. Where you a land-bound sailor? Or did you go to sea?


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Thanks for your service Blaze0303. Where you a land-bound sailor? Or did you go to sea?


Sea. I was a real Sailor, lol


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Sea. I was a real Sailor, lol


I had a friend in the USN who never saw service on any ship at any time.

Thanks for your service Blaze.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I had a friend in the USN who never saw service on any ship at any time.
> 
> Thanks for your service Blaze.


That's both of my brothers. Those lucky turds! I was stationed on CVN75.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I had a friend in the USN who never saw service on any ship at any time.
> 
> Thanks for your service Blaze.


You're welcome







I've had a few buddies like that as well. They caught hell for it all the time!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's both of my brothers. Those lucky turds! I was stationed on CVN75.


I feel for you, especially being in VA. I was stationed on the Iwo Jima back when it was over there...I don't miss that place at all.


----------



## looniam

whoa the iwo jima!

spent '81-'83 stationed on the pugent sound (AD38) when it had 6th fleet flag ship duty (mediterranean sea-gaeta italy).

early 83 (two months before the marine barrack was attacked @airport) the IJ was dead in the water two miles off the coast of beruit. being a tender (duh) we tied up along side to get the repair department(s) to get the emergency diesel going.

in the meantime all those marines who hadn't showered in week(s) came over for a hot meal. man did the mess decks stink!


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's both of my brothers. Those lucky turds! I was stationed on CVN75.


A fleet carrier, is it a Forrestal class? Diesel?


----------



## looniam

iirc diesel is for under 100' (boats not ships) except for emergency power (not propulsion).

tin cans (destroyers/frigates) have been going gas turbine systems (jet engines!)

larger ships (tenders, some cruisers and aircraft carriers) steam generation plants (fuel oil fired or nuclear).

the harry s truman is nimitz class carrier. (freaking HUGE!!)


----------



## Minium

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dfg555*
> 
> Can a reference board 980 Ti actually handle 425W of TDP? I killed my old 780 by using a custom VBIOS that allowed 600W of TDP when I ran FurMark.


NEVER run FurMark !


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> iirc diesel is for under 100' (boats not ships) except for emergency power (not propulsion).
> 
> tin cans (destroyers/frigates) have been going gas turbine systems (jet engines!)
> 
> larger ships (tenders, some cruisers and aircraft carriers) steam generation plants (fuel oil fired or nuclear).
> 
> the harry s truman is nimitz class carrier. (freaking HUGE!!)


One of my friends use to serve on the Constellation.

Were WW2 carriers and battleships also fuel oil fired?

Why did they get rid of wooden flight decks on US carriers?


----------



## looniam

idk, i wasn't in WW2 and its been 35 years since i studied the BT3/2 NAVPER(something or other)

that is the huge manual to read to prepare for the navy wide exam to advance pay grades for your job rate. i was a Boiler Tech (BT) which since has been absorbed back into the Machinest Mate (MM).

the first question would likely be answered in that; does go over some marine engineering history. the wooden flight deck would be better answer by an aviation specialist. or maybe google for a faster result.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> idk, i wasn't in WW2 and its been 35 years since i studied the BT3/2 NAVPER(something or other)
> 
> that is the huge manual to read to prepare for the navy wide exam to advance pay grades for your job rate. i was a Boiler Tech (BT) which since has been absorbed back into the Machinest Mate (MM).
> 
> the first question would likely be answered in that; does go over some marine engineering history. the wooden flight deck would be better answer by an aviation specialist. or maybe google for a faster result.


Thanks Looniam. Thanks for your service.


----------



## looniam

you're welcome and thanks but truth be told, the navy did more for me than i did the navy.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> A fleet carrier, is it a Forrestal class? Diesel?


Its nuclear powered. It could literally stay out on the ocean for years! Thankfully I only did 6-7 months over seas at a time. (Sorry, off topic)

Here's a pic of my RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS II cooler to stay on topic.


----------



## Svaniis

Rocking four of them in my rig, very happy with the performance!


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Its nuclear powered. It could literally stay out on the ocean for years! Thankfully I only did 6-7 months over seas at a time. (Sorry, off topic)
> 
> Here's a pic of my RAIJINTEK MORPHEUS II cooler to stay on topic.


What kind of temps did you get with this monster in games? Online reviews were impressive.


----------



## Gen Patton

yes there is go to evga the Europe sight it's around$9.00 for the backplate. I thought most SC 2.0 had a backplate.


----------



## Gen Patton




----------



## looniam

check the sticker on the card. the SC+ did come w/BP *06G-P4-4995-KR*

the SC non + did not have one *06G-P4-4993-KR*

but that is SC+ box for sure.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What kind of temps did you get with this monster in games? Online reviews were impressive.


Here's a me-too to that request. For Juria the cooling performance of the Raijintek Morpheus 2 on his TitanX (maxwell I think) was amazing.


----------



## lanofsong

Hello GTX 980Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 19th - Wednesday 21st - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us - see attached link.

June 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## 8051

I wonder if the memory controller on my AMP Extreme 980Ti is sub-par. If I try to run the memory anywhere much above 3035 MHz while o'clocking the core to 1493 MHz I get guaranteed CTD'd and recoveries and, wait for it, GTA IV.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What kind of temps did you get with this monster in games? Online reviews were impressive.


IIRC, I set the fan curve to 83c on load with both NF-F12's running 24/7 at 500-600rpms. It was damn near silent. If I ramped up the fan speed, temps will be in the mid-low 60's on stock clocks. I switched cases a couple months ago, and the cooler doesn't fit in the Enthoo Evolv ITX case.







My 980Ti boost clocks to 1215Mhz .


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> IIRC, I set the fan curve to 83c on load with both NF-F12's running 24/7 at 500-600rpms. It was damn near silent. If I ramped up the fan speed, temps will be in the mid-low 60's on stock clocks. I switched cases a couple months ago, and the cooler doesn't fit in the Enthoo Evolv ITX case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 980Ti boost clocks to 1215Mhz .


That doesn't sound very good. Juria was getting < 50° w/his on his overclocked TitanX Maxwell under load.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> IIRC, I set the fan curve to 83c on load with both NF-F12's running 24/7 at 500-600rpms. It was damn near silent. If I ramped up the fan speed, temps will be in the mid-low 60's on stock clocks. I switched cases a couple months ago, and the cooler doesn't fit in the Enthoo Evolv ITX case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *My 980Ti boost clocks to 1215Mhz* .


whoa and i thought mine has bad boosting to 1290 (100mhz above the spec' evga SC boost clock of 1190).

what's the best you got out of that?


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> That doesn't sound very good. Juria was getting < 50° w/his on his overclocked TitanX Maxwell under load.


Those temps are really good for a TitanXm. But what fans did he use? What were the fan speeds? What case was he rocking? What were his ambiant temps? All that plays a factor in temperature. Like I mentioned earlier, I was going off memory. I remember under load my card was at 63*c in a FTZ01. The case has poor ventilation and the fans were not maxed out. Don't get me wrong, I would love to test the cooler a bit more, but as of now, it doesn't fit in my case. My goal when I was using the GPU cooler, was a mix of quiet and performance, and that cooler did a good job at it. With the fans running at 500-600rpms, it was virtually silent under load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> whoa and i thought mine has bad boosting to 1290 (100mhz above the spec' evga SC boost clock of 1190).
> 
> what's the best you got out of that?


Mines not a superclocked card. Here's the card I have, only suppose to boost to 1078MHZ. Considering the specs, I'd say its a nice OC. I've taken it up to 1490MHz. I'm not sure how stable it was, but it finished 3Dmark11.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Those temps are really good for a TitanXm. But what fans did he use? What were the fan speeds? What case was he rocking? What were his ambiant temps? All that plays a factor in temperature. Like I mentioned earlier, I was going off memory. I remember under load my card was at 63*c in a FTZ01. The case has poor ventilation and the fans were not maxed out. Don't get me wrong, I would love to test the cooler a bit more, but as of now, it doesn't fit in my case. My goal when I was using the GPU cooler, was a mix of quiet and performance, and that cooler did a good job at it. With the fans running at 500-600rpms, it was virtually silent under load.


Juria didn't mention any of that, but you're right.

Juria did mention some details:
"EK Vardar F3 1850RPM and this cooler performed very good, idle in 18-25°C and load temps in low 40's or early 30's with fans running at 1000-1100RPM as max..."

Are the EK Vardar F3 fans that good?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Minium*
> 
> NEVER run FurMark !


----------



## looniam

^lol.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> whoa and i thought mine has bad boosting to 1290 (100mhz above the spec' evga SC boost clock of 1190).
> 
> what's the best you got out of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mines not a superclocked card. Here's the card I have, only suppose to boost to 1078MHZ. Considering the specs, I'd say its a nice OC. I've taken it up to 1490MHz. I'm not sure how stable it was, but it finished 3Dmark11.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
Click to expand...

yeah i thought you had the "reference" card. best i get is 1468 unless it's under ~50c, then up to 1506 when below/at 34c. since summer is upon us, here in north america, i won't be seeing those low temps until late september w/no AC in the house.


----------



## Tcoppock

How do i extract the bios for my msi 980 ti golden edition? i keep getting an error in gpz and nvflash? Bios reading not supported on this device


----------



## Tcoppock

nvm, used the bypass check version of nvflash


----------



## dimus

Hello there.I just bought a 980Ti and i think i am kinda lucky.Samsung memory and 81.4% ASIC.Some good things can happen here?Should a flash a custom bios to overclock or its ok to try with stock.??


----------



## mus1mus

Mod your stock BIOS.

Voltage and Power Limit are the ones you need.


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^lol.
> yeah i thought you had the "reference" card. best i get is 1468 unless it's under ~50c, then up to 1506 when below/at 34c. since summer is upon us, here in north america, i won't be seeing those low temps until late september w/no AC in the house.


That's a nice OC. I ran 3dMark11 and took the side panel off, managed to get mine up to 1499MHz. Not sure how stable it was, but it finished benchmark. I'll probably run Unigine Heaven to check stability. The 980Ti I have will be 2 years old in July.


----------



## dimus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mod your stock BIOS.
> 
> Voltage and Power Limit are the ones you need.


Sorry but im noob.I was thinking to flash Dante's bios..hmmm..ok im gonna study a guide before i blew this beauty


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dimus*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mus1mus*
> 
> Mod your stock BIOS.
> 
> Voltage and Power Limit are the ones you need.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but im noob.I was thinking to flash Dante's bios..hmmm..ok im gonna study a guide before i blew this beauty
Click to expand...

*most importantly: save your original bios!*

use gpu-z to extract - that arrow next to bios version, save to file.

don't flash *just any* bios esp from another vendor, except maybe reference. still you're best to copy everything over to your "original" bios (keeping a copy untouched of course)


----------



## dimus

Ok i see







.Ill be back with benches then .THANX


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> That's a nice OC. I ran 3dMark11 and took the side panel off, managed to get mine up to 1499MHz. Not sure how stable it was, but it finished benchmark. I'll probably run Unigine Heaven to check stability. The 980Ti I have will be 2 years old in July.


awww mine turned one year old around Feb and thats when i cleaned its heatsink off for the first time and gave it fresh paste. :3


----------



## Gen Patton

Yes mine has a backplate.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> awww mine turned one year old around Feb and thats when i cleaned its heatsink off for the first time and gave it fresh paste. :3


Did the fresh paste make any diff in temps?


----------



## dimus

stock voltages stock tdp stock bios.I couldnt push it more.999mv 55-60 temps + 150 core / + 250 memory .


----------



## navjack27

@8051 USUALLY i now see a -10c -5c difference. instead of hovering around 60 under load i see 50-ish

EDIT: i used kryonaut paste


----------



## mnemo_05

had a wierd incident when i flashed my zotac amp! last night.

everything went well, restarted the computer then boom! my gpu has a bang on dev manager, my resolution is way too low, gpuz nor afb wont see my card.

reflashed the same modded bios, rebooted the machine and everything went back to normal.

now, problem is, i tried to reload my original bios, it keeps on telling me that it does not match lmao!

anyway, my power limit is gone, stuck with the max 1.230v bios, will try the 1.250v when i have the time


----------



## paskowitz

Welp it seems like my 980 Ti Classy is on its way out. Any 3D application causes my entire system to lock up. I down clocked it to 1321Mhz and it doesn't crash (at least not after 5 minutes). I don't think it is the PSU since loading the system (sans GPU) produces no issues.

At least I've got EVGA's warranty.


----------



## mnemo_05

your GPU pulls a lot more compared to your CPU

if it only happens while your GPU is under full load, possible PSU issue.. try down clocking some more and stress test the GPU, a faulty GPU will crap out at full load even at lower clocks


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> your GPU pulls a lot more compared to your CPU
> 
> if it only happens while your GPU is under full load, possible PSU issue.. try down clocking some more and stress test the GPU, a faulty GPU will crap out at full load even at lower clocks


What rail is the GPU on? It may be the PSU. I noticed that my RAM LED lights and GPU LED lights are intermittently flickering (in sync... IE at the same time).

I did push my CPU pretty hard (1.35v 4.9Ghz). I also maxed my fans, pump and put AIDA on my HDD/SSD.

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mnemo_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> What rail is the GPU on? It may be the PSU. I noticed that my RAM LED lights and GPU LED lights are intermittently flickering (in sync... IE at the same time).
> 
> I did push my CPU pretty hard (1.35v 4.9Ghz). I also maxed my fans, pump and put AIDA on my HDD/SSD.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!


rail distribution depends on your psu, what model are you using? 980ti on stock setting will pull around 225w-250w on full load, you cpu will not come close to that. your proc on OC it will pull close to 150w.


----------



## navjack27

My CPU pulls a lil over 200w and my 980ti can end up pulling 425w (475w with furmark)


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> your GPU pulls a lot more compared to your CPU
> 
> if it only happens while your GPU is under full load, possible PSU issue.. try down clocking some more and stress test the GPU, a faulty GPU will crap out at full load even at lower clocks
> 
> 
> 
> What rail is the GPU on? It may be the PSU. I noticed that my RAM LED lights and GPU LED lights are intermittently flickering (in sync... IE at the same time).
> 
> I did push my CPU pretty hard (1.35v 4.9Ghz). I also maxed my fans, pump and put AIDA on my HDD/SSD.
> 
> Thanks for the reply!
Click to expand...

It's the 12V rail.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> rail distribution depends on your psu, what model are you using? 980ti on stock setting will pull around 225w-250w on full load, you cpu will not come close to that. your proc on OC it will pull close to 150w.


EVGA 850 G2... which are pretty much bullet proof.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's the 12V rail.


If it is the rail that is bad, wouldn't other components show symptoms?

I'll update with what EVGA says tomorrow. Luckily they make both of my possible culprits.


----------



## mnemo_05

your PSU is a single rail so rail distribution is not an issue

if that rail is faulty it would shut the whole computer down on full load or lock-up your whole system

best to test with another PSU then


----------



## leonman44

Hey guys , i Purchased a tog Pg248q 180hz oc but 1 display port won't make it above 144hz , it gives me a signal loss. The other 2 dp are working just fine but i remember my 144hz lg(had the monitor only for 1 day) and had a similar issue , it was losing the signal every 1 minute or so , 120hz was stable....With rog 144hz is fine. So do i have a faulty dp or is it a tech limitation?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Hey guys , i Purchased a tog Pg248q 180hz oc but 1 display port won't make it above 144hz , it gives me a signal loss. The other 2 dp are working just fine but i remember my 144hz lg(had the monitor only for 1 day) and had a similar issue , it was losing the signal every 1 minute or so , 120hz was stable....With rog 144hz is fine. So do i have a faulty dp or is it a tech limitation?


Are you using a proper cable that supports the bandwidth required?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Are you using a proper cable that supports the bandwidth required?


I used both cables , the one that came with the monitor and another one that i already have , both same issue.


----------



## paskowitz

Talked to EVGA. Measured rails from PSU, 3.3v rail is low at 2.963 but that shouldn't affect the GPU (mostly USB devices). They are doing a cross ship RMA for the GPU so I should be good. Shame to see this card go


----------



## CptAsian

Okay, I finally made my submission after running my used MSI 980 Ti for two or three months now. It's my first Nvidia card, and coming from the HD 7990 that it has replaced as my main gaming card, I'm obviously very welcoming of the much cooler and quieter performance. Speeds are nice too for sure. I'm just really fed up with the Nvidia Control Panel. It feels like a very clunky piece of software, and switching between normal views and Nvidia Surround is a really annoying process, whereas AMD's Eyefinity was a one-button toggle. Overall really happy with the card though.

No pics yet, as I'm trying to wait to get some good ones after I stop tweaking my build for a bit. Should be in the coming weeks. Also I'm lazy.


----------



## Gen Patton

Dimus could you show us your 980 from msi?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> whoa and i thought mine has bad boosting to 1290 (100mhz above the spec' evga SC boost clock of 1190).
> 
> what's the best you got out of that?


I'd always thought that max boost would be Base Clock +215, based on my own card in the 50's to 80's temp range
Is this +215 not the same for all 980Ti's or for Maxwell?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> whoa and i thought mine has bad boosting to 1290 (100mhz above the spec' evga SC boost clock of 1190).
> what's the best you got out of that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd always thought that max boost would be Base Clock +215, based on my own card in the 50's to 80's temp range
> Is this +215 not the same for all 980Ti's or for Maxwell?
Click to expand...

i think that is close without having notes from the 3 cards i've had.

the classy boosted ~1430 (base 1190)

the other SC+ boosted ~1326 (base 1102)

though w/o knowing the binning process, there very well could be better performing chips in the "lesser" AIB cards ie. a chip that can hit SC+ higher clock speeds but went in to a reference card or a chip that really ought to have gone in the slower reference card but barely made the SC+ cut due to quotas.

but ofc i am completely guessing here.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I used both cables , the one that came with the monitor and another one that i already have , both same issue.


Maybe try to update GPU bios.

180hz 1080p bandwidth is still less than 1440P 144/165hz so shouldn't be a bandwidth issue


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i think that is close without having notes from the 3 cards i've had.
> 
> the classy boosted ~1430 (base 1190)
> 
> the other SC+ boosted ~1326 (base 1102)
> 
> though w/o knowing the binning process, there very well could be better performing chips in the "lesser" AIB cards ie. a chip that can hit SC+ higher clock speeds but went in to a reference card or a chip that really ought to have gone in the slower reference card but barely made the SC+ cut due to quotas.
> 
> but ofc i am completely guessing here.


Ahh, so do you mean +215 is not a constant for max boost for everyone, it's just my own card?

Just to clarify,
My base clock is 1190, and max boost is 1405 (from 1190+215)

If I add +50 in Afterburner, then max boost is 1455 (from 1190+50+215)
If I add +95 in Afterburner, then max boost is 1500 (from 1190+95+215)

and so on
in the 50's to 80's temp range


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Ahh, so do you mean +215 is not a constant for max boost for everyone, it's just my own card?
> 
> Just to clarify,
> My base clock is 1190, and max boost is 1405 (from 1190+215)
> 
> If I add +50 in Afterburner, then max boost is 1455 (from 1190+50+215)
> If I add +95 in Afterburner, then max boost is 1500 (from 1190+95+215)
> 
> and so on
> in the 50's to 80's temp range


That is for your card yes, the boost goes as high as it can for your card. (Or what it thinks your card can do)


----------



## looniam

the +215(ish) could be a ball park figure but i think what really dictates the "stock" boost is the chip's ASIC %, voltage and boost tables set in the bios.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> That is for your card yes, the boost goes as high as it can for your card. (Or what it thinks your card can do)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> the +215(ish) could be a ball park figure but i think what really dictates the "stock" boost is the chip's ASIC %, voltage and boost tables set in the bios.


Ah I see, much thanks Locc & looniam


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i think that is close without having notes from the 3 cards i've had.
> 
> the classy boosted ~1430 (base 1190)
> 
> the other SC+ boosted ~1326 (base 1102)
> 
> though w/o knowing the binning process, there very well could be better performing chips in the "lesser" AIB cards ie. a chip that can hit SC+ higher clock speeds but went in to a reference card or a chip that really ought to have gone in the slower reference card but barely made the SC+ cut due to quotas.
> 
> but ofc i am completely guessing here.


I always wondered who or what determines the ASIC rating of a given 970, 980, 980ti? If it's known at Nvidia before they ship out their GPU's to the AIB's it seems hard to believe they wouldn't engage in binning -- even if it's only a guaranteed range of ASIC values.

Could it be an NDA keeps the actual process under wraps?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I always wondered who or what determines the ASIC rating of a given 970, 980, 980ti? If it's known at Nvidia before they ship out their GPU's to the AIB's it seems hard to believe they wouldn't engage in binning -- even if it's only a guaranteed range of ASIC values.
> 
> Could it be an NDA keeps the actual process under wraps?


No idea but the read port got closed really really fast.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Svaniis*
> 
> Rocking four of them in my rig, very happy with the performance!


what do you do with those cards?
do you play on them or do you do something else?


----------



## Svaniis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what do you do with those cards?
> do you play on them or do you do something else?


Some Battlefield and other games, i like the fact that i can run 3440x1440 maxed at 100hz.


----------



## Gen Patton

I was watching a youtube yesterday and saw a guy playing assassin creed with a evga 980ti ultra settings Look great to me.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> I was watching a youtube yesterday and saw a guy playing assassin creed with a evga 980ti ultra settings Look great to me.


Shouldn't your 'nick really be a Major, not a General?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Shouldn't your 'nick really be a Major, not a General?


No,because his nickname is probably referred to General Patton,not the major.


----------



## mironccr345

Anyone try this Conductonaut Thermal Grease Paste?

Going to try it on my 980Ti.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> No,because his nickname is probably referred to General Patton,not the major.


His avatar doesn't refer to a general, but a major.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Anyone try this Conductonaut Thermal Grease Paste?
> 
> Going to try it on my 980Ti.


Be extremely, extremely careful with that. Insulate your immediate area around the core with women's nail hardener/nail polish. We've had one reported case on the 1080ti side of a dude killing his card because he spilled it and it got down in between the metal shim and wormed its way in to the core's BGA array.

When I personally used it on my 1080ti Aorus, I found that stuff also drips a lot when you apply mechanical force, i.e. the shock of application/removal of the HSF. You can easily drip some on the PCB. Make sure you insulate the components around the core as well, like the entrance to the core BGA, the entrance to the VRAM BGAs and the immediate surrounding caps/resistors (try not to drip it on an Al cased cap, it melts aluminium).


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mironccr345*
> 
> Anyone try this Conductonaut Thermal Grease Paste?
> 
> Going to try it on my 980Ti.


Isn't that metal based and something that should used a CPU and not GPU? I thinking about switching to Thermal Grizzly after I run out of Arctic MX-4 for GPU's and that wasn't on my list. I'm not an expert, was just wondering.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Isn't that metal based and something that should used a CPU and not GPU? I thinking about switching to Thermal Grizzly after I run out of Arctic MX-4 for GPU's and that wasn't on my list. I'm not an expert, was just wondering.


It is liquid metal.

The Kryonaut model is the non-metallic one.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Isn't that metal based and something that should used a CPU and not GPU? I thinking about switching to Thermal Grizzly after I run out of Arctic MX-4 for GPU's and that wasn't on my list. I'm not an expert, was just wondering.
> 
> 
> 
> It is liquid metal.
> 
> The Kryonaut model is the non-metallic one.
Click to expand...

That's what I thought. A couple years ago when I was a Folding Editor I wanted to give away a tube of Coollaboratory Liquid Pro that was free when I bought some parts. I was out voted and told that it was something that people use for de-lidded CPU's.

My GTX 980 Ti is still my best card.


----------



## mnemo_05

i wonder what improvements will i get using CLU over noctua n1 on this card, thinking whether it is worth the risk

im peaking 66c on benches, less when i simply game. this 1.230v bios allowed me to run 1470mhz with 7600mhz on mems. it gotten rid of any voltage/power limit. still happy with this card.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> i wonder what improvements will i get using CLU over noctua n1 on this card, thinking whether it is worth the risk
> 
> im peaking 66c on benches, less when i simply game. this 1.230v bios allowed me to run 1470mhz with 7600mhz on mems. it gotten rid of any voltage/power limit. still happy with this card.


I've read a lot of bad things about CLU, not only about how it's conductive but it's tendency to oxidize and dry out. I'll never use it.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> i wonder what improvements will i get using CLU over noctua n1 on this card, thinking whether it is worth the risk
> 
> im peaking 66c on benches, less when i simply game. this 1.230v bios allowed me to run 1470mhz with 7600mhz on mems. it gotten rid of any voltage/power limit. still happy with this card.


It depends on how good the contact between the hsf and the core is to begin with. CLU will typically drop temps by about 2-3 degrees more than the best paste (e.g kryonaut/nh1). The impact will be a lot less if your HSF contact is already very good.


----------



## mnemo_05

any link to that CLU oxidizing issue? i used it on my 7700k when i delidded mine 2 months ago, dropped my temps by an average of 17c.

well i guess anything is better compared to that bird poop of a TIM that intel uses, i reckon even a toothpaste will do a better job lmao


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## looniam

http://www.overclock.net/t/1623450/clu-safe-to-use-with-water-block-and-gpu/

stay away from aluminum.

use nail polish to cover the pcb/caps around the die itself (not the card!) or similar precautions

may bond "permanently" between the die and heatsink; taking it apart can damage the die.

no, i have not been adventurous to use it . . .yet.


----------



## Gen Patton

How is the Arctic mx4 doing saw some and though about picking some up. Now as for me. Gen. Patton is what everyone called me for 16 years in the Army why??? Because my last name is Patton. as for my Avatar. She is my favorite The Major(Motoko) would be my type of woman if she were real. My first true AMD build that I am doing is name Motoko. So there you have it. And Now she is smiling.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> How is the Arctic mx4 doing saw some and though about picking some up. Now as for me. Gen. Patton is what everyone called me for 16 years in the Army why??? Because my last name is Patton. as for my Avatar. She is my favorite The Major(Motoko) would be my type of woman if she were real. My first true AMD build that I am doing is name Motoko. So there you have it. And Now she is smiling.


LOL, that was great. Thanks for your service.


----------



## webhito

Howdy fellas!

Just grabbed a 980 ti Amp Extreme that apparently had a bad flash, was wondering if anyone here could point me out as to what tools I need to get it working again. Obviously I let the seller know that if it had any other issues rather than a bad flash I would ship it back so I am still awaiting his reply. But if it is a bad flash, I need an original bios file and whatever it is people use to flash.

Mind you, the only flashing experience I have is with motherboard bios.

One other thing, is it possible to flash with an AMD card as primary or do they both need to be nvidia?

Thanks!


----------



## mnemo_05

use the same nvflash tool.. simply set ur default monitor out to ur mobos on-board display(hopefully you have one)


----------



## looniam

[Official] NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed for GTX 950/960/970/980/980Ti/Titan X

some versions will allow a modded bios to flash but not back to stock or visa versa. so if you get an error w/one version, try an older. been awhile but sure you run a [admin] command prompt in same directory/folder. my remembrance of the switches is a little rusty but a few guides are around to show _list_ (what gpus NVflash sees) and _protect off_ (to switch from "read only").

ought to be able to just run, "NVflash64.exe biosname.rom" (w/o quotations ofc.)

TPU has 4 different bios for that card.

i'd suggest trying the newest bios. at least w/evga cards; went from hynix to samsung vram, can flash a new (samsung) bios on an old (hynix) card, but not an old bios on a new card. if the newest doesn't work, try an older one.


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> use the same nvflash tool.. simply set ur default monitor out to ur mobos on-board display(hopefully you have one)


Yea, I do have integrated, but also another dedicated card just in case.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> [Official] NVFlash with certificate checks bypassed for GTX 950/960/970/980/980Ti/Titan X
> 
> some versions will allow a modded bios to flash but not back to stock or visa versa. so if you get an error w/one version, try an older. been awhile but sure you run a [admin] command prompt in same directory/folder. my remembrance of the switches is a little rusty but a few guides are around to show _list_ (what gpus NVflash sees) and _protect off_ (to switch from "read only").
> 
> ought to be able to just run, "NVflash64.exe biosname.rom" (w/o quotations ofc.)
> 
> TPU has 4 different bios for that card.
> 
> i'd suggest trying the newest bios. at least w/evga cards; went from hynix to samsung vram, can flash a new (samsung) bios on an old (hynix) card, but not an old bios on a new card. if the newest doesn't work, try an older one.


Thanks, will give that a read!


----------



## webhito

Sadly the card ended up being a bad deal, seller had already modified the vrm heatsink and added some other stuff that made me question if the card had just a bad flash. Spent a bit more and got one that is with no issues instead. Oh well.


----------



## leonman44

I was thinking
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I've read a lot of bad things about CLU, not only about how it's conductive but it's tendency to oxidize and dry out. I'll never use it.


Do you know guys how long does it take to evaporate? I was thinking to purchace a Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra (CLU) to apply both my cpu and gpu but if i need to reapply every single month i simply wont!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I was thinking
> Do you know guys how long does it take to evaporate? I was thing to purchace a Coollaboratory Liquid Ultra (CLU) to apply both my cpu and gpu but if i need to reapply every single month i simply wont!


Metal does not evaporate, in this case what you are probably referring to is it drying out, which apparently it doesn't either. Sadly there isn't much information of what happens on the long term, but one thing is clear, do not use it with copper or aluminum heatsinks as it will corrode them.

If you apply under the ihs and reattach it, it should be good for over a year.


----------



## paskowitz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Metal does not evaporate, in this case what you are probably referring to is it drying out, which apparently it doesn't either. Sadly there isn't much information of what happens on the long term, but one thing is clear, do not use it with copper or aluminum heatsinks as it will corrode them.
> 
> If you apply under the ihs and reattach it, it should be good for over a year.


It does NOT corrode copper. Only aluminum. It does "seep" into copper since it is a relatively soft metal, but this doesn't have any negative effects. In fact, this is actually a positive since it fills in the micro abrasions on the surface of the coldplate.

IMO the difference vs Kyronaught, which has no risks, is not worth it (2-3c).


----------



## TomcatV

Has anyone noticed the rather significant appreciation in the value of a 980Ti in the last couple of weeks? Thought it was an anomaly but the trend continues. Value is up $80-$100 ($350-$400) compared to pre-summer values on Ebay. See *HERE* ...

Could this be due to the shortage of AMD cards for mining? Same trend on a lesser scale with the 10 series


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Has anyone noticed the rather significant appreciation in the value of a 980Ti in the last couple of weeks? Thought it was an anomaly but the trend continues. Value is up $80-$100 ($350-$400) compared to pre-summer values on Ebay. See *HERE* ...
> 
> Could this be due to the shortage of AMD cards for mining? Same trend on a lesser scale with the 10 series


Did you go from a 1080 to a 980Ti?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Has anyone noticed the rather significant appreciation in the value of a 980Ti in the last couple of weeks? Thought it was an anomaly but the trend continues. Value is up $80-$100 ($350-$400) compared to pre-summer values on Ebay. See *HERE* ...
> 
> Could this be due to the shortage of AMD cards for mining? Same trend on a lesser scale with the 10 series


GDDR5 does some magic in Ethereum mining that GDDR5X does not. This is why the 1070 is actually preferred over the 980 TI, for using the same GDDR5 but clocked faster and using less power.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Has anyone noticed the rather significant appreciation in the value of a 980Ti in the last couple of weeks? Thought it was an anomaly but the trend continues. Value is up $80-$100 ($350-$400) compared to pre-summer values on Ebay. See *HERE* ...
> 
> Could this be due to the shortage of AMD cards for mining? Same trend on a lesser scale with the 10 series


Its because partly because people are realizing how easy it is to Volt Mod a 980ti to make it do 1450mhz+ which allows it to exceed the performance of an OCed 1070 (basically right in between a 1070 and a stock 1080 if you can get 1500mhz+). Mostly because 1070s also got massively inflated in price due to mining. This means that people perceive a double value in getting 980ti in that its cheaper and potentially faster.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paskowitz*
> 
> It does NOT corrode copper. Only aluminum. It does "seep" into copper since it is a relatively soft metal, but this doesn't have any negative effects. In fact, this is actually a positive since it fills in the micro abrasions on the surface of the coldplate.
> 
> IMO the difference vs Kyronaught, which has no risks, is not worth it (2-3c).


Is the risk that high? I think that it wont move once you apllied it like paste does when you press the heatsink.

My gpu heatsink has been damaged , by , i dont know...











Now it writes nvidia on it from the chips letters







, could that lead in any further damage if i use CLU now that the first copper layer was "burned"? Also my cpu's waterblock is full nickel , i know that nickel plated ones lost their colour and it produced no further-real damage but what about my case?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Is the risk that high? I think that it wont move once you apllied it like paste does when you press the heatsink.
> 
> My gpu heatsink has been damaged , by , i dont know...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now it writes nvidia on it from the chips letters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , could that lead in any further damage if i use CLU now that the first copper layer was "burned"? Also my cpu's waterblock is full nickel , i know that nickel plated ones lost their colour and it produced no further-real damage but what about my case?


The risk is the highest upon mounting and removing the HSF. The risk is pretty minimal once it has fully mounted. If even a drop gets on your PCB and worms its way in between one of the SMD components, VRAM BGAs or Core BGA. You are completely and utterly screwed.

Trust me, I spilled a tiny drop on my PCB of my Aorus 1080ti and it wormed its way in to one of the VRAM BGAs, I guess prompt action and luck saved my card that day. I quickly insulated the remaining BGAs, got a piece of steel wool handy and blasted the underside of the VRAM BGA with compressed air and the steel wool caught the stray droplets.

Even with this, my card could've died.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> The risk is the highest upon mounting and removing the HSF. The risk is pretty minimal once it has fully mounted. If even a drop gets on your PCB and worms its way in between one of the SMD components, VRAM BGAs or Core BGA. You are completely and utterly screwed.
> 
> Trust me, I spilled a tiny drop on my PCB of my Aorus 1080ti and it wormed its way in to one of the VRAM BGAs, I guess prompt action and luck saved my card that day. I quickly insulated the remaining BGAs, got a piece of steel wool handy and blasted the underside of the VRAM BGA with compressed air and the steel wool caught the stray droplets.
> 
> Even with this, my card could've died.


Ok , paste is it then







!!Which is better, Noctua or Kryonaut? I applied some mx4 , it did the job like the previous gigabyte's toothpaste but i want definitely something better if not the best....


----------



## looniam

its not uncommon for CLU to stain copper, no harm aside from aesthetics.

i've had great results replacing the factory crap with NT-1 on all my air coolers. but when i went w/uni block, i used the gelid extreme that came with my EK water loop kit and seems as good if not better with using slightly less paste per application.


----------



## Vellinious

I use Kryonaut on everything now. It's the best paste I've ever used.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Ok , paste is it then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !!Which is better, Noctua or Kryonaut? I applied some mx4 , it did the job like the previous gigabyte's toothpaste but i want definitely something better if not the best....


Kryonaut is the best balance of performance and long term durability right now.

IIRC someone said CM's Master Tim or some thing was marginally better but I wouldn't be surprised if this is actually the same OEM as Kryonaut (albeit made less viscous for better short term performance but less durability).

If you want fantastic performance but very very frequent repastes, the Noctua NH-1. The reason is its very liquidy so it outperforms a lot of other pastes within the first month or so, then it tapers off as pump-out/dry-out begins.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Kryonaut is the best balance of performance and long term durability right now.
> 
> IIRC someone said CM's Master Tim or some thing was marginally better but I wouldn't be surprised if this is actually the same OEM as Kryonaut (albeit made less viscous for better short term performance but less durability).
> 
> If you want fantastic performance but very very frequent repastes, the Noctua NH-1. The reason is its very liquidy so it outperforms a lot of other pastes within the first month or so, then it tapers off as pump-out/dry-out begins.




Clu is the king as expected but gelid seems better than noctua , why they didnt use kryonaut thought?

*I found some intresting topic , our cards seems to be the last that can be modified with bios , they "encrypted" the bios of the new 10 generation which made me really mad and angry! Except voltage increasements we need to remove that crappy boost and turbo boost so we can get constant performance and goodbye throtlling . Serious now , 980ti had a throttling at 64c , i wouldnt keep it if i couldnt modify it and make it work properly.... At least AMD knows how to make physically a card but what they dont know is to make a software as nvidia does, thats why you can play only the 1/3 of games without having issues!


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> 
> 
> Clu is the king as expected but gelid seems better than noctua , why they didnt use kryonaut thought?
> 
> *I found some intresting topic , our cards seems to be the last that can be modified with bios , they "encrypted" the bios of the new 10 generation which made me really mad and angry! Except voltage increasements we need to remove that crappy boost and turbo boost so we can get constant performance and goodbye throtlling . Serious now , 980ti had a throttling at 64c , i wouldnt keep it if i couldnt modify it and make it work properly.... At least AMD knows how to make physically a card but what they dont know is to make a software as nvidia does, thats why you can play only the 1/3 of games without having issues!


Toothpaste is the Clear winner!

Super Cheap in large Quantitys and not much difference.


----------



## looniam

iirc hardware secret tested mustard, lipstick, mayonnaise chocoloate and whatnot . .seems some kitchen items can work in an emergency.

in the meantime:
Thermal Paste Roundup 2015 - 47 products tested with air-cooling and liquid nitrogen (LN2)


----------



## pvt.joker

anybody here tried installing the evga hybrid cooler on their 980ti ACX 2.0 evga card? From what I can tell it's just the reference fan that's missing to make everything work..


----------



## TomcatV

Thanks for your thoughts guys +R's all around









Even though there are quite a few of us modding bios', I don't think it is enough to change the market price. Cool as we are we are still a pretty small community







... The GDDR5 thing makes sense with mining









I originally inherited the 1080 with the Craig's list rescue last fall, and dumped it shortly after when I realized no one was going to crack the bios for modding to combat the throttling, once it started throttling it's performance wasn't all that much better than my very average modded 980Ti. .... we need to get those guys that crack Denuvo on to cracking Nvidia bios'!


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts guys +R's all around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally inherited the 1080 with the Craig's list rescue last fall, and dumped it shortly after when I realized no one was going to crack the bios for modding to combat the throttling, once it started throttling it's performance wasn't all that much better than my very average modded 980Ti. .... we need to get those guys that crack Denuvo on to cracking Nvidia bios'!


No kidding. One can only imgaine how far Pascal could go if the BIOS could be modified properly.

Major reason I keeping one 980Ti on hand. That way I have a card I can tinker big time with. Though, I will be messing with a GTX1070 once I get back to States later this year. Going to see how far I can tinker with one of them (got four of them). I may say crud it and take a crack at hard modding for once.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> No kidding. One can only imgaine how far Pascal could go if the BIOS could be modified properly.
> 
> Major reason I keeping one 980Ti on hand. That way I have a card I can tinker big time with. Though, I will be messing with a GTX1070 once I get back to States later this year. Going to see how far I can tinker with one of them (got four of them). I may say crud it and take a crack at hard modding for once.


Temps are the biggest problem for Pascal, not voltage or power limits. Not much in a custom bios file that's going to fix that.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Temps are the biggest problem for Pascal, not voltage or power limits. Not much in a custom bios file that's going to fix that.


I am aware that temps affect the cards too. Maxwell shows the same behavior. Still would been fun if the BIOS could be tinker with.

I'm not looking for gaming boost. I just like to fool with hardware and abuse it with [email protected] and BOINC on occasions. Probably will still fool around with 1070 and see what I can do with that card (when back State side).


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TomcatV*
> 
> Thanks for your thoughts guys +R's all around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there are quite a few of us modding bios', I don't think it is enough to change the market price. Cool as we are we are still a pretty small community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... The GDDR5 thing makes sense with mining
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally inherited the 1080 with the Craig's list rescue last fall, and dumped it shortly after when I realized no one was going to crack the bios for modding to combat the throttling, once it started throttling it's performance wasn't all that much better than my very average modded 980Ti. .... we need to get those guys that crack Denuvo on to cracking Nvidia bios'!


I wish I could get to even 1500 MHz. w/my 980Ti.

It would be interesting to see if anyone can crack the Pascal VBIOS. Is just the image encrypted (i.e. the image you burn) or is the actual VBIOS on the EEPROM on the PCB encrypted?


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I am aware that temps affect the cards too. Maxwell shows the same behavior. Still would been fun if the BIOS could be tinker with.
> 
> I'm not looking for gaming boost. I just like to fool with hardware and abuse it with [email protected] and BOINC on occasions. Probably will still fool around with 1070 and see what I can do with that card (when back State side).


Take what you see with temps on Maxwell, multiply by 100, and then you'll understand. Pascal changed overclocking....can't just toss a crapton of volts at stuff anymore. Now it's all about getting them, and keeping them as cold as possible, while raising voltage as little as possible.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Take what you see with temps on Maxwell, multiply by 100, and then you'll understand. Pascal changed overclocking....can't just toss a crapton of volts at stuff anymore. Now it's all about getting them, and keeping them as cold as possible, while raising voltage as little as possible.


I am aware of how Pascal acts. I got five Pascals.







Plus, I am not going to aim at throwing volts at them. Just wish to have more tinkering room. Plus, I plan to throw a few under some water blocks considering how my Maxwells react very well under water cooling.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> I am aware of how Pascal acts. I got five Pascals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, I am not going to aim at throwing volts at them. Just wish to have more tinkering room. Plus, I plan to throw a few under some water blocks considering how my Maxwells react very well under water cooling.


The only thing a custom bios will really add, is the ability to increase the power limits. As long as you don't buy a reference model, that's already taken care of. There's really no need for it, unless you're going to run cold, and want to increase voltage, but at that point, ya may as well just hardware mod.

I've had 3 of mine running -2c coolant with 2278 on the core with stock voltage and didn't hit the power limit. Nothing in a custom bios is gonna make any of that any better. /shrug

I admit, though.....I was pretty pissed off when I found out they had locked the bios down on Pascal. Now, though? Meh...doesn't matter.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> The only thing a custom bios will really add, is the ability to increase the power limits. As long as you don't buy a reference model, that's already taken care of. There's really no need for it, unless you're going to run cold, and want to increase voltage, but at that point, ya may as well just hardware mod.
> 
> I've had 3 of mine running -2c coolant with 2278 on the core with stock voltage and didn't hit the power limit. Nothing in a custom bios is gonna make any of that any better. /shrug
> 
> I admit, though.....I was pretty pissed off when I found out they had locked the bios down on Pascal. Now, though? Meh...doesn't matter.


It no biggy. I just like to tinker with hardware at times. I will probably hard mod one of the 1070s for the giggles.

Plus, I have my 980Ti ZOTAC AMP! for some BIOS modding fun. Major reason I kept one on hand. Still need to get around and fiddle some more with the 960.


----------



## Gen Patton

Our 980ti will hang in there with the 1070 and the 1080. Teck deals state the only card if we want to upgrade to is the 1080ti. Our card will run 2560x1444 at a good setting but if you want 4k then get a 1080ti
the 980ti will last a good while and play games because of its 6 gigs. most games only use 3gigs.


----------



## mnemo_05

im hanging on to this card until another card comes along that twice as powerful as the 980ti

for now, bios tweaks that adjusts the voltage and a little more overclock is all i need

currently running mine on 1470hmz constant boost with 1.230v, runs all my games like a dream

and one more thing, i used to bash the hell out of gsync.. until i got myself an xb271hu last weekend, oh boy i have never been so wrong all my life.. gsync is awesome!


----------



## NoDestiny

Long story short, sold RX 480 and got a GTX 980ti and still had cash left over (Thanks, Miners!). Its a Zotac with the reference blower cooler. I was constantly hitting 75-80*C (75*C set to 100% fan), so I changed the paste to the Gelid Extreme. With the same fan profile, I dropped roughly 4*C (and saw my fan wasn't always at 100% now).

FYI for anybody considering it. Tons of screws and you want the right tip for sure, but worth it.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> im hanging on to this card until another card comes along that twice as powerful as the 980ti
> 
> for now, bios tweaks that adjusts the voltage and a little more overclock is all i need
> 
> currently running mine on 1470hmz constant boost with 1.230v, runs all my games like a dream
> 
> and one more thing, i used to bash the hell out of gsync.. until i got myself an xb271hu last weekend, oh boy i have never been so wrong all my life.. gsync is awesome!


I know right. Gsync is so good. Got me pg279q aobut a year ago and never been happier. sudden frame drops are less noticable. I had the qnix qx2710 and I always used to complain about frame drops below 96Hz (max overclock I can do on that pannel). After upgrading to gsync stutter, screen tear and high input lag was a thing of the past. I also feel there is no need to upgrade from 980ti even a 1080ti doesn't justify the upgrade. I will also hold on a bit longer maybe the Volta will be a huge upgrade for us . I'm also not planning on selling my card as I'm thinking of installing this in an cold pc with i7 3770K and connect it to my 4k tv. I don't mind turning down some settings but being able to output 4k 60fps will be amazing.

The only problem i have with my 980ti is that it runs crazy hot. My HOF 980ti yesterday in the winter times here ran about 73C when playing PUBG so I don't know why it's running that hot when on 100% fan speed. I already changed to better thermal paste (cooler master mastergel nano) and temps did improve a bit. I even have my fans on my case run full blast. In some other games like bf1 I get to about 70C max temps so I think maybe the game is not properly optimized yet and put to much stress on the cpu. remember 100% usage is not the same across different apps/games


----------



## mnemo_05

do yourself a favor, slap a g12+h75 on your card.. your ears will thank you for the silence that it will bring.l plus the lower temps of course

my card never touched 60c even while benching on my old arc mini r2, but since moving to core 500, im now maxing out at around 65c.. pretty good still considering how cramp my rig is









and yes, i think getting a gsync monitor rather than upgrading to 1080ti was the better choice.. with gsync, it feels like i have a much faster gpu!


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> I know right. Gsync is so good. Got me pg279q aobut a year ago and never been happier. sudden frame drops are less noticable. I had the qnix qx2710 and I always used to complain about frame drops below 96Hz (max overclock I can do on that pannel). After upgrading to gsync stutter, screen tear and high input lag was a thing of the past. I also feel there is no need to upgrade from 980ti even a 1080ti doesn't justify the upgrade. I will also hold on a bit longer maybe the Volta will be a huge upgrade for us . I'm also not planning on selling my card as I'm thinking of installing this in an cold pc with i7 3770K and connect it to my 4k tv. I don't mind turning down some settings but being able to output 4k 60fps will be amazing.
> 
> The only problem i have with my 980ti is that it runs crazy hot. My HOF 980ti yesterday in the winter times here ran about 73C when playing PUBG so I don't know why it's running that hot when on 100% fan speed. I already changed to better thermal paste (cooler master mastergel nano) and temps did improve a bit. I even have my fans on my case run full blast. In some other games like bf1 I get to about 70C max temps so I think maybe the game is not properly optimized yet and put to much stress on the cpu. remember 100% usage is not the same across different apps/games


Dude , you never had a r9 290x thats why you think that the 980ti runs hot!!! XD i still remember the glory days when i could bake some fresh bacon+chicken nuggets on my card's top , it could easily hit 92c with some oc (no bios mod and best cooling possible with tri-x version!!!) , it was just ridiculous! So no , 980ti runs really cool at stock and runs ok when oced!


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Dude , you never had a r9 290x thats why you think that the 980ti runs hot!!! XD i still remember the glory days when i could bake some fresh bacon+chicken nuggets on my card's top , it could easily hit 92c with some oc (no bios mod and best cooling possible with tri-x version!!!) , it was just ridiculous! So no , 980ti runs really cool at stock and runs ok when oced!


Not just 1 R9 290xx. A pair of R9 290s, now that was hot as hell. Mine were also the open air versions, I needed a dedicated 230mm fan just to vent the exhaust with another 230mm fan feeding air to it. There was a ridiculous amount of CFM needing to pass through the case otherwise heat buildup caused both cards to hit the high 90s.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Not just 1 R9 290xx. A pair of R9 290s, now that was hot as hell. Mine were also the open air versions, I needed a dedicated 230mm fan just to vent the exhaust with another 230mm fan feeding air to it. There was a ridiculous amount of CFM needing to pass through the case otherwise heat buildup caused both cards to hit the high 90s.


Oh Dude that sucks , we both suffered then XD Could you game at all? I had serious problems with some games like dying light dropping from 60 to 30fps when a gtx970 was running just fine , in 30-40% of the titles i had optimization problems!


----------



## Gen Patton

Mnemo tell me more about you and Gsync. I am looking at the 35' monitor by AOC the Agron 35" or the 27" Right now I using a Phiilips TV as a monitor. but these two have 1440 res and 144hz also they have Gsync. so ive got to save up to get them. but these two I am looking at. I don't see any deep detail video on youtube about it. but from three people who have them they say there great. This wil go along with my 980ti sc2.0. from what tech deals say I should be very happy with my 980ti.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Oh Dude that sucks , we both suffered then XD Could you game at all? I had serious problems with some games like dying light dropping from 60 to 30fps when a gtx970 was running just fine , in 30-40% of the titles i had optimization problems!


I was lucky to get 1 card to fully work without PowerTune constantly trimming the clockspeed and causing frame delivery issues. Crossfire was complete hot garbage (literally), long load times coupled with crashing. Noise was also unbelievable, my PC was competitive with the wall mounted air-con in terms of noise.

Eventually, the SO put her foot down, too much power and too hot so I got the 980ti instead.


----------



## Tcoppock

Finally got my bracket and aio.


----------



## Gen Patton

Most MB Makers are doing away the crossfire, but with the new x399 boards I see two way and three way coming again.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Not just 1 R9 290xx. A pair of R9 290s, now that was hot as hell. Mine were also the open air versions, I needed a dedicated 230mm fan just to vent the exhaust with another 230mm fan feeding air to it. There was a ridiculous amount of CFM needing to pass through the case otherwise heat buildup caused both cards to hit the high 90s.


Hehe I had 3, with custom bioses, pulling 400ws each at 1475 on core clock.

I ofc had them all water-cooled with 3 480 rads in my loop.

The temps were not bad, in that setup. The 1600w power supply was a killer







still have and love that PSU though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Most MB Makers are doing away the crossfire, but with the new x399 boards I see two way and three way coming again.


What lol, nope not buying that. Going to need a source in this, Crossfire is easier to implement and free, as compared to SLI especially the new SLI, hard to implement and Nvidia charges them to make boards with it.

I don't think I have ever seen a board that didn't support crossfire, SLI on the other hand I have seen quite a few. (not recently)


----------



## looniam

keep in mind cross fire is supported x4 while SLI needs x8.

a lot of budget intel boards have two x16 slots; one of which is off the PCH that is x4.

boards with three x16 slots can run x8, x8 off the cpu and then x4 off the PCH.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

I've asked Asus if they're okay with changing the thermal paste on the 980Ti Matrix, because of the fact that the warranty sticker is illegal according to the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act, and because EVGA and MSI also allow it as well as changing the cooler with a water block, and they said it's okay as long as you don't damage the card yourself and it is still possible to revert it to the same state as it was before (if you install a water block it should be revertable for example).

So after knowing this, I am looking for a good thermal paste AND thermal pads. I've been always using Mx-4 for my cpu, but after seeing this video 



 it seems that there are better alternatives right now? And I don't mean the liquid metal stuff, I'm not going to touch that stuff since I don't want to take out my gpu every few months to replace the thermal paste because else it's going to dry and maybe damage or eat the outer layer of the chip.

Also for the pads, I see that there are 0.5, 1, 1.5 and even 2mm pads. Is there a way to see without taking my gpu apart, measuring the pads, putting it back together, ordering the pads - repeat - what kind of pads the 980 Ti Matrix uses?


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> I've asked Asus if they're okay with changing the thermal paste on the 980Ti Matrix, because of the fact that the warranty sticker is illegal according to the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act, and because EVGA and MSI also allow it as well as changing the cooler with a water block, and they said it's okay as long as you don't damage the card yourself and it is still possible to revert it to the same state as it was before (if you install a water block it should be revertable for example).
> 
> So after knowing this, I am looking for a good thermal paste AND thermal pads. I've been always using Mx-4 for my cpu, but after seeing this video
> 
> 
> 
> it seems that there are better alternatives right now? And I don't mean the liquid metal stuff, I'm not going to touch that stuff since I don't want to take out my gpu every few months to replace the thermal paste because else it's going to dry and maybe damage or eat the outer layer of the chip.
> 
> Also for the pads, I see that there are 0.5, 1, 1.5 and even 2mm pads. Is there a way to see without taking my gpu apart, measuring the pads, putting it back together, ordering the pads - repeat - what kind of pads the 980 Ti Matrix uses?


Other than researching what pads you have, no you can't tell without removing cooler.

What i would do is order .5mm so if you have 1mm pads you can layer them if needed.

Best paste right now for gpus will be Prolimatech PK-3, Gelid GC-extreme or Grizzly kryonaut.

As for thermal pads, use Gelid GP-Extreme 12w/mk or fujipoly 11w/mk


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> I've asked Asus if they're okay with changing the thermal paste on the 980Ti Matrix, because of the fact that the warranty sticker is illegal according to the Magnuson-Moss Warranty Act, and because EVGA and MSI also allow it as well as changing the cooler with a water block, and they said it's okay as long as you don't damage the card yourself and it is still possible to revert it to the same state as it was before (if you install a water block it should be revertable for example).
> 
> So after knowing this, I am looking for a good thermal paste AND thermal pads. I've been always using Mx-4 for my cpu, but after seeing this video
> 
> 
> 
> it seems that there are better alternatives right now? And I don't mean the liquid metal stuff, I'm not going to touch that stuff since I don't want to take out my gpu every few months to replace the thermal paste because else it's going to dry and maybe damage or eat the outer layer of the chip.
> 
> Also for the pads, I see that there are 0.5, 1, 1.5 and even 2mm pads. Is there a way to see without taking my gpu apart, measuring the pads, putting it back together, ordering the pads - repeat - what kind of pads the 980 Ti Matrix uses?


If you go with Fujipoly Extreme (the 11w/mk), remember to change it after like a year tops, it dries out, fairly quickly. Good stuff, just change it, once a year or so.

Just adding to above everything else he said was spot on







.

Except I would go with Fujipoly Ultra Extreme (17.0 W/mK), change that every 6 months though. It dries out even faster, depending on heat. Prob not needed for Ti, (I use the 11kw on my ti) but the Ultra Extreme was a god send for my 290xs.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> If you go with Fujipoly Extreme (the 11w/mk), remember to change it after like a year tops, it dries out, fairly quickly. Good stuff, just change it, once a year or so.
> 
> Just adding to above everything else he said was spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Except I would go with Fujipoly Ultra Extreme (17.0 W/mK), change that every 6 months though. It dries out even faster, depending on heat. Prob not needed for Ti, (I use the 11kw on my ti) but the Ultra Extreme was a god send for my 290xs.


Are there any thermal pads that aren't as good but last longer? Taking a video card apart every 6 months isn't something I want to do.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Are there any thermal pads that aren't as good but last longer? Taking a video card apart every 6 months isn't something I want to do.


I mean ya, the Fujipolys would be fine, they would only need to be changed once like a year, year and half, maybe longer just have to play it by ear. If you see temps raised high, then change them.

The other pads suggested, would work, or just like cheap pads like EK gives you (I have no idea the brands.) I have no idea about the need to change the other ones.

Honestly no matter what you choose changing the paste and pads, should be done every couple years tops anyway, with every year better. All thermal paste will dry up over time, especially when exposed to heat. The better stuff just tends to dry out faster.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

About the paste, I think I will go with Grizzly kryonaut, it seems to be better than Gelid GC, at least a little.

About the thermal pads, the only way to get the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme is through amazon since I'm living in germany, but they're extremely costly... we are talking about 30€ for the 0.5 to 45€ fpr the 1.5mm one...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> What i would do is order .5mm so if you have 1mm pads you can layer them if needed.


Wouldn't that be bad because of tiny air bubbles that could be stuck between two pads + the transfered heat would be less due to two pads?

Looking at Geizhals I have the option between "Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8w/mk or EK Water Blocks 3.5k/mk...


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> About the paste, I think I will go with Grizzly kryonaut, it seems to be better than Gelid GC, at least a little.
> 
> About the thermal pads, the only way to get the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme is through amazon since I'm living in germany, but they're extremely costly... we are talking about 30€ for the 0.5 to 45€ fpr the 1.5mm one...
> Wouldn't that be bad because of tiny air bubbles that could be stuck between two pads + the transfered heat would be less due to two pads?
> 
> Looking at Geizhals I have the option between "Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8w/mk or EK Water Blocks 3.5k/mk...


Oh ya Fujipoly Ultra Extreme is very expensive, that isnt that much of a price hike. Its 20 for a pack in the states too.
https://www.amazon.de/Smart-fujipoly-Extreme-Thermo-Pad-100-x-5-W%C3%A4rmeleitf%C3%A4higkeit/dp/B00ZS0CODS/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1500617557&sr=8-10&keywords=fujipoly+extreme
23 euro, that is 20usd in the states. FUE is just expensive. However that is because it has double the heat transfer of the grizzly.

The grizzly sounds good, likely better than the stock pads.

As far as the air bubbles, I would assume that the bubbles would be pushed out. However I have never stacked pads like that myself.


----------



## Unnatural

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> About the thermal pads, the only way to get the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme is through amazon since I'm living in germany


Get the Sarkon (can't remember the exact code) pads from Aquatuning, they're basically the same.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> If you go with Fujipoly Extreme (the 11w/mk), remember to change it after like a year tops, it dries out, fairly quickly. Good stuff, just change it, once a year or so.
> 
> Just adding to above everything else he said was spot on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Except I would go with Fujipoly Ultra Extreme (17.0 W/mK), change that every 6 months though. It dries out even faster, depending on heat. Prob not needed for Ti, (I use the 11kw on my ti) but the Ultra Extreme was a god send for my 290xs.


I've never seen them dry out.

I've used 11 and 17w versions.
17 on the GTX Titan that was clocked at 1400+ mhz and that card could easily use 500watts.

I used that for several years and those pads did not dry out even with that high of a heat load.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Are there any thermal pads that aren't as good but last longer? Taking a video card apart every 6 months isn't something I want to do.


See above, I think that's an issue you dont need to worry about.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> About the paste, I think I will go with Grizzly kryonaut, it seems to be better than Gelid GC, at least a little.
> 
> About the thermal pads, the only way to get the Fujipoly Ultra Extreme is through amazon since I'm living in germany, but they're extremely costly... we are talking about 30€ for the 0.5 to 45€ fpr the 1.5mm one...
> Wouldn't that be bad because of tiny air bubbles that could be stuck between two pads + the transfered heat would be less due to two pads?
> 
> Looking at Geizhals I have the option between "Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8w/mk or EK Water Blocks 3.5k/mk...


Thermal grizzly Minus Pad then if it's affordable.

Also it really won't matter if you stack 2 pads on each other.

They are porous so you won't get air bubbles.

EK pads are kinda junk IMO.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I've never seen them dry out.
> 
> I've used 11 and 17w versions.
> 17 on the GTX Titan that was clocked at 1400+ mhz and that card could easily use 500watts.
> 
> I used that for several years and those pads did not dry out even with that high of a heat load.
> See above, I think that's an issue you dont need to worry about.
> Thermal grizzly Minus Pad then if it's affordable.
> 
> Also it really won't matter if you stack 2 pads on each other.
> 
> They are porous so you won't get air bubbles.
> 
> EK pads are kinda junk IMO.


Hmm that is strange, maybe you got a good bacth, or maybe heat plays a larger role. I used them on r9 290xs whose vrms would easily hit 100c, and they were pulling 400 watts each, 3 of them.

Every card after a few months saw a VRM temp increase, then when inspecting the card, you could litteraly see the oils pooling around the VRMs as they left the pad. Then upon changing the pad, they were dry and would just crumble off the card.

This forum is full of people sharing my experience, so your experience seems to be the odd one out. How do you know your pads were not dry? Did you record VRM temp? On day 1 and 6 months in? Did you change the pads after 2 yrs to find wet pads?

That said the temps do not go up that much. And you could use them for 2yrs likely without issue. When I was using them it was for hardcore benching, and they were being benched alot of the day everyday for months.

And benchers that use them, will again warn you of the dry outs. Alot will tell you they are not worth it if not benching. My 980ti never really got benched (outside of the fanboy comp) so I never bothered and just used EKs pads.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyber Locc*
> 
> Hmm that is strange, maybe you got a good bacth, or maybe heat plays a larger role. I used them on r9 290xs whose vrms would easily hit 100c, and they were pulling 400 watts each, 3 of them.
> 
> Every card after a few months saw a VRM temp increase, then when inspecting the card, you could litteraly see the oils pooling around the VRMs as they left the pad. Then upon changing the pad, they were dry and would just crumble off the card.
> 
> This forum is full of people sharing my experience, so your experience seems to be the odd one out. How do you know your pads were not dry? Did you record VRM temp? On day 1 and 6 months in? Did you change the pads after 2 yrs to find wet pads?
> 
> That said the temps do not go up that much. And you could use them for 2yrs likely without issue. When I was using them it was for hardcore benching, and they were being benched alot of the day everyday for months.
> 
> And benchers that use them, will again warn you of the dry outs. Alot will tell you they are not worth it if not benching. My 980ti never really got benched (outside of the fanboy comp) so I never bothered and just used EKs pads.


IDK I've bought several batches over the years for titan, 980ti sli, 1080ti and my X99 VRM.

I had the 980tis for a while and they also too look no different than the Titan did when i first got them.
Those 980tis were custom bios with 1600mhz core, they used a good amount of power too.

They also look exactly the same as new ones.

When I got X99 a couple years back I installed 11w/mk on VRM with stock heatsink to reduce temps.(lowered it by like 8c iirc).
Temps always stayed around 60c max.

I got a monoblock 6months ago and transferred those pads over.
They looked the same as new too.

VRM temps are quite low, like high 30s now.

Of course the 17w/mk breaks apart much easier compared to 11w/mk due to material differences but heat never affected them.

Granted all of my experience has been where VRM temps aren't hot.

290x had poor VRM setup.
Maybe that's why 100c degraded them so bad.

On 980ti even reference VRM don't pass 80c~.

With custom cards more phases means the heat is spread among more phases which means less temps for VRM.

So with lower temperatures they are not going to degrade as my experience proves.

I'd say that will never be an issue unless you get VRM setup with low amount of phases or terrible heatsink.


----------



## Cyber Locc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> IDK I've bought several batches over the years for titan, 980ti sli, 1080ti and my X99 VRM.
> 
> I had the 980tis for a while and they also too look no different than the Titan did when i first got them.
> Those 980tis were custom bios with 1600mhz core, they used a good amount of power too.
> 
> They also look exactly the same as new ones.
> 
> When I got X99 a couple years back I installed 11w/mk on VRM with stock heatsink to reduce temps.(lowered it by like 8c iirc).
> Temps always stayed around 60c max.
> 
> I got a monoblock 6months ago and transferred those pads over.
> They looked the same as new too.
> 
> VRM temps are quite low, like high 30s now.
> 
> Of course the 17w/mk breaks apart much easier compared to 11w/mk due to material differences but heat never affected them.
> 
> Granted all of my experience has been where VRM temps aren't hot.
> 
> 290x had poor VRM setup.
> Maybe that's why 100c degraded them so bad.
> 
> On 980ti even reference VRM don't pass 80c~.
> 
> With custom cards more phases means the heat is spread among more phases which means less temps for VRM.
> 
> So with lower temperatures they are not going to degrade as my experience proves.
> 
> I'd say that will never be an issue unless you get VRM setup with low amount of phases or terrible heatsink.


Oh I 100% agree that is why I stated they may not dry out as fast without high temps. And yes I agree the 290xa vrms were bad and dang hot. Especially mine as I was pushing 1.4vs with custom bioses.

And +rep for the idea of putting on my boards vrms. My mobos vrms are pretty bad on my x99 it gets very hot. I never even thought of that I don't know why lmao.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

I've ordered the Grizzly paste and every size of their pads for now. Hopefully the card only uses one size of pads, so I have the option to send the rest back left. After knowing what size the card uses I'll order the Fujuploy ones and replace the Grizzly ones.

Maybe this will allow me to go a bit further in the memory oc, since my core oc is kinda crap (not because of the temps, but because bad chip/ voltage) and I don't want to activate LN2 now because of the warranty that is still left. I would also accept a couple of degrees less









By the way, this may be a gpu related thread, but does anyone perhaps know how long the thermal paste under the IHS holds (cpu)? I'm just curiuous if it is necessary to remove the ihs and replace the paste after X amount of years or if you're still good to go by just applying like always paste on the heatsink.


----------



## looniam

nevermind, i misunderstood.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> By the way, this may be a gpu related thread, but does anyone perhaps know how long the thermal paste under the IHS holds (cpu)? I'm just curiuous if it is necessary to remove the ihs and replace the paste after X amount of years or if you're still good to go by just applying like always paste on the heatsink.


Techincally you're not supposed to remove IHS due to warranty reasons..

The paste will probably last for up to 7-10 years at the most.
Temps will drastically increase by then.

If it's out of warranty, use grizzly metal tim.
That will last a while too.


----------



## xzamples

sold 2 of my 980ti's on ebay, they served me well but it's time to move on


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Techincally you're not supposed to remove IHS due to warranty reasons..
> 
> The paste will probably last for up to 7-10 years at the most.
> Temps will drastically increase by then.
> 
> If it's out of warranty, use grizzly metal tim.
> That will last a while too.


It's the i7 4790k which runs at [email protected]

I'm probably going to use it for another one or two years and while the temps, even though it's summer, barely reach max. ~72°C thanks to the h100i v1, the delidding caught my attention. I know that with that model they didn't screw it up that much, yet seeing a temperature drop between 5 to 10 to even 20°C is quite interesting.

To be honest, I even think about using that metal stuff on the 980ti, would it be worth it or would the Grizzly kryonaut be enough for that matter? It's quite hard for me to decide, on one hand I want to go the safe path and have acceptable temps, on the other hand I want to get the most out of my hardware.


----------



## navjack27

I used kryonaut on my gigabyte 980ti Xtreme gaming and had a huge reduction of temps


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Guess I'll stick to kryonaut first and then decide otherwise by using the conductonaut.

Just now I've looked up some pictures of the Matrix disassembled, but the vrams have no pads, they're passively cooled it seems. Can I still use thermal pads on them? I'm a little bit confused, because of all the videos I've seen the cards hat a plate that actually made contact with the pads on the vrams, but on this card the only thing that would make contact would be the thin layers of the cooler against the pad and vrams - if any contact at all.

https://www.ferra.ru/869x3000/images/461/461346.jpg

https://www.asus.com/de/Graphics-Cards/MATRIX-GTX980TI-P-6GD5-GAMING/websites/global/products/GdgBEuoOyZE54Rz6/img/burger.png


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> It's the i7 4790k which runs at [email protected]
> 
> I'm probably going to use it for another one or two years and while the temps, even though it's summer, barely reach max. ~72°C thanks to the h100i v1, the delidding caught my attention. I know that with that model they didn't screw it up that much, yet seeing a temperature drop between 5 to 10 to even 20°C is quite interesting.
> 
> To be honest, I even think about using that metal stuff on the 980ti, would it be worth it or would the Grizzly kryonaut be enough for that matter? It's quite hard for me to decide, on one hand I want to go the safe path and have acceptable temps, on the other hand I want to get the most out of my hardware.


I would not use paste on delid, only liquid metal tim.

You can expect to see 15-20c drop realistically.

As for GPU, don't bother with it.

You'll see a few degrees over kryonaut but that stuff will stain the cooler cold plate.
That will probably be an issue if warranty is required.

Also the VRM phases in that pic has an aluminum heatsink with fins.
Don't bother putting pads on it but i would definitely put pads on the VRAM and those inductors next to VRM.

Contact with the metal fins will definitely be better than passively cooled.


----------



## NoDestiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I would not use paste on delid, only liquid metal tim.
> 
> You can expect to see 15-20c drop realistically.
> 
> As for GPU, don't bother with it.
> 
> You'll see a few degrees over kryonaut but that stuff will stain the cooler cold plate.
> That will probably be an issue if warranty is required.
> 
> Also the VRM phases in that pic has an aluminum heatsink with fins.
> Don't bother putting pads on it but i would definitely put pads on the VRAM and those inductors next to VRM.
> 
> Contact with the metal fins will definitely be better than passively cooled.


I did Gelid Extreme on my 4690K Delid with no issues, 15*C drop. Its all about getting that silicone adhesive off and getting that IHS closer to the core as a result. I did end up changing to Grizzly's liquid metal, but never did bother testing the result (I doubt it was more than another 5*C at most from the Gelid) /derail


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NoDestiny*
> 
> I did Gelid Extreme on my 4690K Delid with no issues, 15*C drop. Its all about getting that silicone adhesive off and getting that IHS closer to the core as a result. I did end up changing to Grizzly's liquid metal, but never did bother testing the result (I doubt it was more than another 5*C at most from the Gelid) /derail


Did you glue it back together by using that black silicone or just used the pressure of the pin you have to press down in the socket of the motherboard?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I would not use paste on delid, only liquid metal tim.
> 
> You can expect to see 15-20c drop realistically.
> 
> As for GPU, don't bother with it.
> 
> You'll see a few degrees over kryonaut but that stuff will stain the cooler cold plate.
> That will probably be an issue if warranty is required.
> 
> Also the VRM phases in that pic has an aluminum heatsink with fins.
> Don't bother putting pads on it but i would definitely put pads on the VRAM and those inductors next to VRM.
> 
> Contact with the metal fins will definitely be better than passively cooled.


Excuse me for asking so much, for the case that the aluminium fin is not used in my card and thus missing, (I'm mentioning this because for some reason there are pictures with and without it, so I am not sure if this is only exclusive for the Platinum edition (mine is non platinum) and I want to already have the knowledge when my order arrives and I'm about to open the gpu...), should I then put pads there instead? For example on this picture there is no heatsink, not sure if they've removed it because of the picture https://gzhls.at/i/91/39/1349139-n10.jpg

*Also, just to be clear: Even though the cooler fins may not touch the thermal pads, it will still be better than having no pads at all, did I understand this right? Because as I said, I am not sure if it will touch the cooler fins at all. And if my non platinum card has also the heatsink, can I replace the thermal pad there or is it unnecessary? And if the pad there would be lets say 0.5mm but instead I would use a 1.0mm one, will I feel the difference or see it and is it bad?*

Is there any difference besides saving up thermal pad material between putting a long slice or cutting it in exact pieces?

Here is a picture of how I understood it.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







(Pink is where it should be and blue is in case of the missing aluminium heatsink. If that thing is not missing, then no need for pads.)


----------



## NoDestiny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Did you glue it back together by using that black silicone or just used the pressure of the pin you have to press down in the socket of the motherboard?


Gelid = no adhesive, liquid metal = super tiny amount of super glue and clamped dry.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Did you glue it back together by using that black silicone or just used the pressure of the pin you have to press down in the socket of the motherboard?
> Excuse me for asking so much, for the case that the aluminium fin is not used in my card and thus missing, (I'm mentioning this because for some reason there are pictures with and without it, so I am not sure if this is only exclusive for the Platinum edition (mine is non platinum) and I want to already have the knowledge when my order arrives and I'm about to open the gpu...), should I then put pads there instead? For example on this picture there is no heatsink, not sure if they've removed it because of the picture https://gzhls.at/i/91/39/1349139-n10.jpg
> 
> *Also, just to be clear: Even though the cooler fins may not touch the thermal pads, it will still be better than having no pads at all, did I understand this right? Because as I said, I am not sure if it will touch the cooler fins at all. And if my non platinum card has also the heatsink, can I replace the thermal pad there or is it unnecessary? And if the pad there would be lets say 0.5mm but instead I would use a 1.0mm one, will I feel the difference or see it and is it bad?*
> 
> Is there any difference besides saving up thermal pad material between putting a long slice or cutting it in exact pieces?


That aluminum heatsink will definitely be there.
You could replace the thermal pads on it too if you wanted. I would if i had spare material

As for cutting to size vs one strip. Does not matter, I do it as one whole piece for time.

Try to get thick enough pads that will reach the cooler's fins, otherwise pads will not help transfer heat.

Also, you want the thinnest pad you can use as long as it provides proper contact.

Extra thickness just adds more insulation not better performance.

Regarding CPU, entirely up to you.

I wouldn't bother glueing it back because the socket retaining mechanism will keep the IHS tight on the CPU die.


----------



## Blaze0303

So how happy are people that have gone 980 ti to 1080? Do you feel like it was worth it, or that you should of gone to the 1080 ti?


----------



## Gen Patton

From what I have been reading the only move for 980ti owners to make is to 1080ti Most reviews on youtube and other places state that this is the only move we should make, only if we want to play at 4k, I just want 1444 that's all I want, and my 980ti will do that but not on ultra high settings. but if I can get high setting at 1444 I am good. I am going with the Argon 34" monitor when I finsh my buld. only parts left are the Cosair ml 140(2) and the ML120(3) I need to buy, then I can start bulding. after that save and get my Argon 34" monitor.


----------



## Blaze0303

Yeah, after some research it looks like an OC'd 980 ti is only about 10% slower than a 1080. Guess I must play le waiting game.


----------



## zipper17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Yeah, after some research it looks like an OC'd 980 ti is only about 10% slower than a 1080. Guess I must play le waiting game.


You compare 980ti oc vs 1080 vanilla?

Do you not think all people with 1080 also do overclock?


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zipper17*
> 
> You compare 980ti oc vs 1080 vanilla?
> 
> Do you not think all people with 1080 also do overclock?


I'm positive most of them do.


----------



## mouacyk

Some of us on 980 TI's are on water. OC to OC, 1080 between +12% to +20% still isn't worth the teardown. A 1080 TI at ~+50% is a different story.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> So how happy are people that have gone 980 ti to 1080? Do you feel like it was worth it, or that you should of gone to the 1080 ti?


it's a bit of a let down to go from fat to mid sized chips (gm200/gp104) esp considering pascal is just maxwell aside from moving the polymorph engine up a level (to get ansel and simultaneous multi projection [or what ever]) and memory controllers that can use ddr5 and ddr5x vram.

though i am @1080 i use dsr for 1440 or a few old games (FC2) @4k and get decent enough fluid fps.

i want to get another card but . . .


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Some of us on 980 TI's are on water. OC to OC, 1080 between +12% to +20% still isn't worth the teardown. A 1080 TI at ~+50% is a different story.


What is your Ti at on water? Mine reaches 1500MHz, but the power draw is what gets me over the Pascal series. Definitely not worth upgrading from this beast of a card though, the new fab will take a few years to settle down and offer nicer gains than the premature Pascal and Polaris GPUs. And if nVidia finally makes SLI a viable option (lol no), then a cheap 980 Ti could be had at the next release, assuming it hasn't been mined to death.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> What is your Ti at on water? Mine reaches 1500MHz, but the power draw is what gets me over the Pascal series. Definitely not worth upgrading from this beast of a card though, the new fab will take a few years to settle down and offer nicer gains than the premature Pascal and Polaris GPUs. And if nVidia finally makes SLI a viable option (lol no), then a cheap 980 Ti could be had at the next release, assuming it hasn't been mined to death.


1480/7900 gaming stable. GPUz reads power target at 99% of my 425W modded BIOS when I run furmark. Haven't actually measured with a kilawatt, though.
1519/8200 benching.


----------



## looniam

fwiw, over a year ago i did a bunch of benching and what not while using a kill-a-watt and iirc, it seemed gpu-z was close.

not sure where that notebook that i recorded the readings in went off to . . .


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> fwiw, over a year ago i did a bunch of benching and what not while using a kill-a-watt and iirc, it seemed gpu-z was close.
> 
> not sure where that notebook that i recorded the readings in went off to . . .


I was afraid that would be the case, considering how hot the air is coming out of the 360mm radiator. Yah, so in terms of perf/watt, it doesn't really stand next to the 1080. For a single GPU though, I'm not so concerned about it on a 660W platinum PSU. If I was planning to SLI though, 1080's would make sense -- but then a single 1080 Ti might even make more sense.


----------



## Gen Patton

When I upgrade from my 980Ti will be to a 1080Ti the only upgrade GPU. And it will be a Evga because of there good warranty.


----------



## Gen Patton

OH did you hear the titian has a upgrade


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> When I upgrade from my 980Ti will be to a 1080Ti the only upgrade GPU. And it will be a Evga because of there good warranty.


Depending on how well you've overclocked your 980Ti you might only see a minimum FPS increase of ~50%. For games that support SLI, the difference between 980Ti SLI and 1080Ti is a wash.


----------



## Velathawen

One of my friends put their pair of 980ti on ebay for ~$700 and upgraded to a 1080ti, he's really happy with the lower heat generated especially with the higher summer temps.

Quite tempted to follow suit since it is brutal when I fold or run a more demanding game.


----------



## TheAbyss

Hello, I am new to the Club. bought a pre-owned 980TI SC+ with mod bios and Heatkiller4 watercooler for my first custom Loop end of last year.. 7 months building the System, it went "live" last Weekend. So far so good, Now, my noob question:

How do I "use" that modded bios, I see that GPU-Z Shows me non-standart clocks for a SC+, but my question is, do I Need to software-OC it further to fully capitalize on the modded BIOS, or will it boost automatically? Sorry, but I lack base knowledge there. Temps look good, just installed Shadows of Mordor (1440p) yesterday and the Card hardly reaches 40 degrees C.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAbyss*
> 
> Hello, I am new to the Club. bought a pre-owned 980TI SC+ with mod bios and Heatkiller4 watercooler for my first custom Loop end of last year.. 7 months building the System, it went "live" last Weekend. So far so good, Now, my noob question:
> 
> How do I "use" that modded bios, I see that GPU-Z Shows me non-standart clocks for a SC+, but my question is, do I Need to software-OC it further to fully capitalize on the modded BIOS, or will it boost automatically? Sorry, but I lack base knowledge there. Temps look good, just installed Shadows of Mordor (1440p) yesterday and the Card hardly reaches 40 degrees C.


Post your GPUz main screen and sensor screenshots here, preferably with some 3D load.

Even without them, it's probably safe to guess you don't have to do anything. A modded BIOS usually runs fixed maxed OC clocks on the GPU and VRAM and fixed voltage under full load. Few modders bother with adjustable voltages, clocks, and power targets since the OC headroom per voltage bin is so little and not worth it.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> One of my friends put their pair of 980ti on ebay for ~$700 and upgraded to a 1080ti, he's really happy with the lower heat generated especially with the higher summer temps.
> 
> Quite tempted to follow suit since it is brutal when I fold or run a more demanding game.


I did the same 2 months ago- Sold my 980ti hybrids for $325 each and got a Zotac AMP Extreme 1080ti. Like the single card much better. Smoother and do not have to worry about SLI working or not. No more using Nvidia Inspector. 10% less fps on games that scale well like Sniper Elite 3/4- Crysis 3- FC 3/4 etc. But I will give up the 10% performance loss in a few games to have performance boost in all the others. There is getting to be way to many games that do not scale at all or very poorly.

It really sucks when you have a $400-$600 gpu in your system doing nothing.

Single card is the future I am afraid. I have been using SLI/Crossfire since a 7950gx2.


----------



## Ithanul

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> When I upgrade from my 980Ti will be to a 1080Ti the only upgrade GPU. And it will be a Evga because of there good warranty.


Yep, hard to beat EVGA's warranty.







Especially buying used cards.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> Single card is the future I am afraid. I have been using SLI/Crossfire since a 7950gx2.


Seems to be the case. The few times I tried SLI, I barely could tell any advantage to it (then again, I don't game past 60FPS to begin with). I tend to only have a 2nd card, so I can [email protected]/BOINC while I game (rare now a days).


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, hard to beat EVGA's warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially buying used cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be the case. The few times I tried SLI, I barely could tell any advantage to it (then again, I don't game past 60FPS to begin with). I tend to only have a 2nd card, so I can [email protected]/BOINC while I game (rare now a days).


EVGA's warranty applies even to second-hand buyers?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ithanul*
> 
> Yep, hard to beat EVGA's warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Especially buying used cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems to be the case. The few times I tried SLI, I barely could tell any advantage to it (then again, I don't game past 60FPS to begin with). I tend to only have a 2nd card, so I can [email protected]/BOINC while I game (rare now a days).
> 
> 
> 
> EVGA's warranty applies even to second-hand buyers?
Click to expand...

It's called a guest RMA and uses the serial number to check the date of manufacture.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stangflyer*
> 
> Single card is the future I am afraid. I have been using SLI/Crossfire since a 7950gx2.


It's a shame since I really like the looks of dual card configurations, but the extra hoops you jump through along with the added heat really take from the appeal.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> It's a shame since I really like the looks of dual card configurations, but the extra hoops you jump through along with the added heat really take from the appeal.


Same, dual cards have really fascinated me from an engineering point of view. Shame we might not see good dual GPU implementations until MCM GPU design really takes off.


----------



## devilhead

Hi, guys, bought 980ti watercooled, temps are fine, just now need to get good bios, to push this card







what you can recommend?
my 980ti is reference card from msi.


----------



## Blaze0303

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *devilhead*
> 
> Hi, guys, bought 980ti watercooled, temps are fine, just now need to get good bios, to push this card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what you can recommend?
> my 980ti is reference card from msi.


Everything you need is in the 1st post. I did mine last night










1.281v
1542mhz Core clock
8.2ghz Memory Clock

Memory isn't going any higher and the core will only do 1600mhz for a few seconds so I might be able to push it a tiny bit more. But overall I'm super happy and still getting no higher than 55c on water.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blaze0303*
> 
> Everything you need is in the 1st post. I did mine last night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.287v
> 1542mhz Core clock
> 8.2ghz Memory Clock
> 
> Memory isn't going any higher and the core will only do 1600mhz for a few seconds so I might be able to push it a tiny bit more. But overall I'm super happy and still getting no higher than 55c on water.


Congratulations, that's above average ASIC. IMHO that I was initially stable at 1506MHz/8GHz for short gaming sessions after stability testing, but over a few months I had to gradually drop down 2 GPU bins (13Mhz*2) and 100MHz on VRAM to be stable in long gaming sessions. My GPU is also running fixed 1.274v on load.


----------



## devilhead

Mine is weak then, 1500/8000 for long gaming sesions







but stll is missing power for 165 hz at 1440, so will put block on titan xp


----------



## panosxidis

Guys hello i have 2 980ti amp extreme i use Grizzly Kryonaut the best method for this paste?thanks


----------



## Gen Patton

Hello guys, I am so happy I ordered my Cosair fans today I went with the ML series. They should be here in about a week. then I can start bulding MOTOKO. (Amd fx 8350 with my Evga 980tisc2.0.) Yes I am happy its about to happen my first true build not bought but built from the case up.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Hello guys, I am so happy I ordered my Cosair fans today I went with the ML series. They should be here in about a week. then I can start bulding MOTOKO. (Amd fx 8350 with my Evga 980tisc2.0.) Yes I am happy its about to happen my first true build not bought but built from the case up.


AMD FX with a 980 Ti.









Seriously, sell that FX and upgrade to Ryzen, you'll gain a lot more performance.


----------



## 8051

Build
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Hello guys, I am so happy I ordered my Cosair fans today I went with the ML series. They should be here in about a week. then I can start bulding MOTOKO. (Amd fx 8350 with my Evga 980tisc2.0.) Yes I am happy its about to happen my first true build not bought but built from the case up.


Building MOTOKO sounds like a MAJOR job.


----------



## Gen Patton

But its going to be fun, my first true build so its going to be Great. BY the way Solutional stated to sell my fx8350. Humm that means sell motherboard and memory. well I am going to wait a while until Threadripper gets stable. Right now my Amd fx 8350 will hold its own. Also I had this bought before ryzen got stable. So I am going to build Motoko for now and wait. about 2 years I be ready.


----------



## Desolutional

You're going to be heavily CPU bottlenecked in older DX11 based games with an FX, even after overclocking. To put it into perspective, the old original 2500K performs better: http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/Intel-Core-i5-2500K-vs-AMD-FX-8350/619vs1489

If you have a 30 day return policy or something similar, even if you need to pay a restocking fee, I'd highly suggest you return those parts and build a Ryzen system, even a quad core Ryzen system would be better with a 980 Ti: http://cpu.userbenchmark.com/Compare/AMD-Ryzen-5-1400-vs-AMD-FX-8350/3922vs1489

I'd understand if you got the FX setup for cheap though (less than half the price of an equivalent Ryzen setup), the value may be better in that scenario (DDR4 is expensive, creeping up to BW-E launch prices again).


----------



## Unknownm

is there best drivers for 980 ti? updated to latest but wondering if going back will give me better performance


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> is there best drivers for 980 ti? updated to latest but wondering if going back will give me better performance


Nah. Pascal is very similar to Maxwell so architectural gains aren't very significant.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> is there best drivers for 980 ti? updated to latest but wondering if going back will give me better performance
> 
> 
> 
> Nah. Pascal is very similar to Maxwell so architectural gains aren't very significant.
Click to expand...

Ah thanks, I was reading up that 372.90 was the best but I'm not sure if that applies to 980 ti


----------



## Gen Patton

Next Sunday I am bulding Motoko so once I finish the build I let you guys know.


----------



## mouacyk

How is Vega 56 and 64 relative to a well clocked 980 TI?


----------



## looniam

well considering a well clocked 980ti is ~/+ stock 1070 . . . 54 is a side grade and the 64 isn't worth it.

shame too, after all is said and done if those 56/64 were breathing down the necks of the 1080/1080ti; i'd be snatching a 56 and 1440 free sync screen.

but no, i am standing pat with my crappy clocking 980ti (max ~1506/1.27v) and 1080p/60hz screen.









btw, i just got off work and cruised the vega review thread. i honestly haven't read any reviews yet.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> my crappy clocking 980ti (max ~1506/1.27v) and 1080p/60hz screen.


"crappy clocking" "1506"

980 Ti beats the 1070 OC for OC.




http://www.overclock.net/t/1601896/overclockersclub-overclock-showdown-gtx-980ti-vs-gtx-1070-vs-gtx-1080/0_20

That includes your crappy 1506.


----------



## looniam

generally yeah, but there still is a handful i can't catch on the time spy thread (graphics scores)



9 freaking points from one of them


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well considering a well clocked 980ti is ~/+ stock 1070 . . . 54 is a side grade and the 64 isn't worth it.
> 
> shame too, after all is said and done if those 56/64 were breathing down the necks of the 1080/1080ti; i'd be snatching a 56 and 1440 free sync screen.
> 
> but no, i am standing pat with my crappy clocking 980ti (max ~1506/1.27v) and 1080p/60hz screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i just got off work and cruised the vega review thread. i honestly haven't read any reviews yet.


I wish my 980Ti could get to 1476, much less 1506.

Does overclocking the L2C/SYS/XBAR affect one's ability to overclock the core on 980Ti's?


----------



## looniam

idk, i played with those a little at start to match where i was boosting to, but don't recall it making a difference with either OCing or benchmarks scores (much).

on a side note:
i've always wanted a FTW since they first came out. thought about looking for a used one just to play with. but the three different cards i've gotten have been progressively worse for OCing. i really wish i still had my classy and put it under water.


----------



## mnemo_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I wish my 980Ti could get to 1476, much less 1506.
> 
> Does overclocking the L2C/SYS/XBAR affect one's ability to overclock the core on 980Ti's?


if you are adventurous enough, you can try flashing your card to have a higher voltage to get higher clocks.

i flashed mine to have a constant 1.230v on load, i could have gone for 1.250v but i feel that the heat it will produce will not be worth the gains on the clocks that i will get

with the new constant voltage, i get a steady 1470mhz on my card. i can easily oc it more to 1506mhz but temps once again becomes an issue. i do use a g10+h75 combo on mine although i am using it on an itx build thus airflow is a bit of an issue.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> well considering a well clocked 980ti is ~/+ stock 1070 . . . 54 is a side grade and the 64 isn't worth it.
> 
> shame too, after all is said and done if those 56/64 were breathing down the necks of the 1080/1080ti; i'd be snatching a 56 and 1440 free sync screen.
> 
> but no, i am standing pat with my crappy clocking 980ti (max ~1506/1.27v) and 1080p/60hz screen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw, i just got off work and cruised the vega review thread. i honestly haven't read any reviews yet.


Be thankful you can even get 1506.

especially on a weaker card. My 980ti HoF can only do 1480mhz, stock 1.212v, lower/higher no difference. It's the physical limit of my card, memory can go to +700mhz though, but that's negligible performance. Also maxwell scales better with LOWER voltage. anyone who says otherwise does not know anything about the architecture. Pascal has a much better way at manipulating this, as many 1080's can stay at 2ghz core on around 0.9mv without any throttles. I can do 1.025mv at 1350mhz and it's infinitely cooler, no need to overclock when you play at 60fps... underclock and undervolt it if you have a dual bios. I have my oc bios for when I need it. I'd rather 1480 @ 1.212 stock voltage than having 1.27... that's just overkill for the chip. getting a new bios for 0.900 mv and 1ghz core clock to test for good temps as I max all games at 60 fps so may as well let the card breathe and live longer


----------



## looniam

dude please don't tell me to be thankful for a crappy card. btw, did you notice that voltage to get that?!?!

which goes to - _its not unknown for maxwell to scale less at higher voltages_ - its been the same way since . . . forever and also includes CPUs; it's called diminishing returns.

this is far from my first rodeo.


----------



## Desolutional

What does it get at 1.23V? 1450MHz is a decent speed for air cooled.


----------



## looniam

On water and ~1450 1.25v w/o crashing in any game.

Set at 1370 1.2v for general gaming.


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> On water and ~1450 1.25v w/o crashing in any game.
> 
> Set at 1370 1.2v for general gaming.


What's your ASIC? Mine is really low (low 60s? I need to check, GPU-Z said bottom 9%) and it does over 1400 at 1.2.

Oh, and hi... I just picked up one of these for $320, and looking at reviews/prices of other GPUs I'm not regretting my decision.


----------



## looniam

you have me beat(?) by ~3% in the datbase


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> you have me beat(?) by ~3% in the datbase


I didn't mean your OC is crappy on a weak card, as it's 'okay' but what I mean is be thankful you got above 1500 on a weaker model of the gm200 chip. Put it this way, if you want over 1550, let alone 1500 you need one of the top dogs, but then again, my friend has a kingpin and only gets 1525. so it's all in the lottery.

I currently get on my HoF 1485 with 1.212 stock voltage, anymore or any less and it still won't go higher. I had a custom bios on it, giving it 425w power, more voltage, less voltage, you name it i tried it. disabled boost, disabled throttle. nope. that's my physical limit. I'm putting it under water, just so I have a cooler gaming experience, but it won't get to 1500. This is why I say you are lucky. I'm on par with a classy, I had the opportunity to get a HoF Goc which is almost on par with a kingpin but I wasn't going to put down another £200 just for it.

I can run +700 memory all day long, so my memoory is top notch. my core clock is still pretty good however, but like I tried to say before, you game at 60 fps, so do i... pointless to OC unless you cannot get to 60fps. this is why my main bios is 1.0v and 1ghz core clock to allow nice temps without needing water and still get the 60 fps in almost all games. If i need more i activate my second bios with the oc =)

also ASIC is not everything, mine is 75.1% yet my OC is lower than yours. ASIC meaning better card has been disproved quite a lot.


----------



## looniam

i don't push my card to game since it does well enough out of the box. i push my card(s) to bench. in the last year, after countless hours . .more like days . .of pulling out my hair staring at benchmarks/montoring temps and whatnot, modding/flashing bios, adjusting voltage, going on water and even dragging my rig outside during a winter's night to bench for a few hours, _i can't say i am "thankful."_

those experiences have taught me that yes asic matters, but it's not any magic bullet (i'll spare the wall 'o text!) and temps > voltage; i gained over 39mhz (3 boost bins) just getting/keeping the core below 35c from 54c.

mind you this is my third 980ti, the last one i RMA'd because it would lose total stability above 64c. (went water after - i really should have kept that, i know there was more in there if i kept it cold enough). the classy i had before was stolen w/rig during a break in at my house.

i've also beat the hell out of a few 780tis and 570s . .so as i said, it's not my first rodeo. no offense, i apologize if i come off as a know it all and i understand you're trying to help me see a positive.









but with all that said; i am glad you are pleased with your HOF . .those are nice cards.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i don't push my card to game since it does well enough out of the box. i push my card(s) to bench. in the last year, after countless hours . .more like days . .of pulling out my hair staring at benchmarks/montoring temps and whatnot, modding/flashing bios, adjusting voltage, going on water and even dragging my rig outside during a winter's night to bench for a few hours, _i can't say i am "thankful."_
> 
> those experiences have taught me that yes asic matters, but it's not any magic bullet (i'll spare the wall 'o text!) and temps > voltage; i gained over 39mhz (3 boost bins) just getting/keeping the core below 35c from 54c.
> 
> mind you this is my third 980ti, the last one i RMA'd because it would lose total stability above 64c. (went water after - i really should have kept that, i know there was more in there if i kept it cold enough). the classy i had before was stolen w/rig during a break in at my house.
> 
> i've also beat the hell out of a few 780tis and 570s . .so as i said, it's not my first rodeo. no offense, i apologize if i come off as a know it all and i understand you're trying to help me see a positive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but with all that said; i am glad you are pleased with your HOF . .those are nice cards.


I've spent a long time trying to achieve that magical 1.5ghz barrier on this card, and while It should do it I was kind of annoyed it didn't. I was lucky though, I got it December 2015 for £529.99, was like £10 more than a blower card, couple weeks later went back up to £669.99. I saved good, and now that I see the 1080ti HoF priced at £800-900 I am seriously happy with what I got.

Even the 1080 hof is crazy expensive. That said, I should get to 1.5ghz, I am annoyed at a more 'premium' card not being able to do it when your weaker card beats mine. Like we've both said, it's luck of the draw. you win some, you lose some.

my 6600k can do 4.7ghz at 1.285v, which is DAMN good especially for temps, even in my ****ty h440 I don't get above 50'c gaming or Unigine benching. it's 4.8 that sucks, 1.34v and a bit of tweaking, not worth the 0.5% ish gain for the temps/power draw. I've had it to 5ghz on 1.39 v but that's above my tolerance. but shows that I at least got a rather good cpu chip so I can't complain









When I hear back from cryorig I will be hopefully putting this thing under an AIO so the temps will be more around 40-60'c I will then get mr dark to sort me out a better bios so I can try again for 1.5ghz, if it won't do it I'll just stick with my 1480























the only downside to the HoF is the ****ty two-year warranty. if it goes boom I know 100% it will be after december this year







 touchwood it lives for 4 more years until i plan to upgrade. This is why i have it underclocked and undervolted. makes sense to keep it cool and helps keeps it alive for longer.


----------



## Joanv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> On water and ~1450 1.25v w/o crashing in any game.
> 
> Set at 1370 1.2v for general gaming.


I have a 980 ti G1 with 1.255 volts 1582mhz and never crash.

I just flash the last bike from gigabyte then increase voltage with Maxwell tweaker to 1.255 and run under 55 Celsius with g12+h75.


----------



## Joanv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joanv*
> 
> I have a 980 ti G1 with 1.255 volts 1582mhz and never crash.
> 
> I just flash the last bike from gigabyte then increase voltage with Maxwell tweaker to 1.255 and run under 55 Celsius with g12+h75.


Bios*


----------



## looniam

those G1s have been nothing short of magical since release.

nice.


----------



## Gen Patton

I see someone else is a Maiden fan like me. Iron maiden forever.Ok serious This sunday will be Motoko birthday so I am happy. I will let you guys know how everything goes.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> those G1s have been nothing short of magical since release.
> 
> nice.


Mine has a 65% asic and sucks


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> I see someone else is a Maiden fan like me. Iron maiden forever.Ok serious This sunday will be Motoko birthday so I am happy. I will let you guys know how everything goes.


Hionmaiden is my gaming name, used it for years. Seen maiden live 26 times now! Best time was I think 2011 on the 666 tour at 02 stadium. Was in VIP box, got to meet them after as well. very good time! Latest album is killer, look forward to the next








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> Mine has a 65% asic and sucks


It's all luck of the draw. even kingpins suck from time to time. G1 is not as good as the top dogs though, still a very good card. I'm sick of all the RGB bull**** now. gone WAY out of proportion.


----------



## Belkov

My gb G1 has asic around 73. I can play on 1500/8000 on stock bios. Can bench above 1560,but my psu is only 620 Watts and bottleneck the gpu. But most of the time i use it in OC profile on stock speeds. No need for more power on my full hd monitor.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> GeForce GTX 980 Ti June 2, 2015


Wow, going on 2+ years now and strong still at 1440p. I'm so bored.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> My gb G1 has asic around 73. I can play on 1500/8000 on stock bios. Can bench above 1560,*but my psu is only 620 Watts and bottleneck the gpu*. But most of the time i use it in OC profile on stock speeds. No need for more power on my full hd monitor.


i don't think you have an issue w/PSU wattage, i was using a antec 620 neo eco (also made by seasonic) and thought i may need more but getting a evga 750 G2 confirmed the psu was fine.

i still had what i thought was not the best performance, it was some bench - sorry i totally forgot since it was awhile ago. but i know w/my i7-3770K @ 4.5 ~1.25v and 980ti (forgot the voltage and clock speeds but as the math sorta worked out, it was close to the ~360 watt limit i put in the bios).

from my notebook:
idle 65 watts, prime ~184 watts (163 watt accounting for PSU eff) , kombuster ~477 watts (430 watts PSU eff.) prime AND kombuster 565 watts (~503 acct. PSU eff).

though your PSU it might be getting long in the tooth.

and ofc as soon as i call the G1s magical, some non magical ones show up.


----------



## Gen Patton

Madien when you met with them was Miko there? I wish I could pick his brain on drumming. Been a drummer for over 20 years. Steward Copeland is why i became a drummer. I am like a kid at Christmas time can't wait till Sunday gets here. Its Motoko birthday. cant wait to buld her.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Madien when you met with them was Miko there? I wish I could pick his brain on drumming. Been a drummer for over 20 years. Steward Copeland is why i became a drummer. I am like a kid at Christmas time can't wait till Sunday gets here. Its Motoko birthday. cant wait to buld her.


Mainly spoke to Janick as he's one of my all time fave guitarists, but I spoke and saw all of them. Niko is a god among gods when it comes to drumming, no one can beat him when it comes to single pedal bass drumming









I've played guitar for about 5 years, heavily influenced by the band called Wintersun. Give them a listen, both guitarists Jari and Teemu are in my opinion the best in the world for what they do. Also wintersun have the drummer known as Kai Hahto... best drummer in the world by what many agree on. Listen to their song sons of winter and stars and you'll get a good picture of his drumming madness


----------



## Joe-Gamer

Hey guys, got my 980Ti in a water cooling loop but need to transfer it to a smaller build, but my air cooler is busted, the blower fan is broken ;/ any ideas where I can get a new cooler?
Found one on ebay for £20, it'll do!


----------



## pvt.joker

Anybody got their 980ti reference cooler layin around and don't need it anymore? Looking to setup my card with the hybrid cooler, but the evga kit requires the reference cooler to make it work properly..


----------



## leonman44

Guys , is it worth to sli my 980ti? Or just wait next ti?


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys , is it worth to sli my 980ti? Or just wait next ti?


considering you can get a 980ti amp extreme for about £300, and a current high end 1080ti is at least £775-825 the next 1180ti would be close to £900 based upon that. I'd say sli 980ti would be on par with a 1180, volta will not be pushed as far I believe since vega doesn't come close to hitting pascal.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pvt.joker*
> 
> Anybody got their 980ti reference cooler layin around and don't need it anymore? Looking to setup my card with the hybrid cooler, but the evga kit requires the reference cooler to make it work properly..


Check ebay, they usually have a lot of them.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> considering you can get a 980ti amp extreme for about £300, and a current high end 1080ti is at least £775-825 the next 1180ti would be close to £900 based upon that. I'd say sli 980ti would be on par with a 1180, volta will not be pushed as far I believe since vega doesn't come close to hitting pascal.


Well i cant find my card on sale , it seems that it will cost around 350-400euros 2nd hand








I can always sell mine for that amount and get the cheapest Gigabyte 1080ti for 800 But it might not oc well and if not that will only increase my performance by 20-30% + no bios mod....
I just dont know....

i also never bought such an expensive item from ebay , is it that safe? I mean that if they send me a dead product then who will support me?


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Well i cant find my card on sale , it seems that it will cost around 350-400euros 2nd hand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can always sell mine for that amount and get the cheapest Gigabyte 1080ti for 800 But it might not oc well and if not that will only increase my performance by 20-30% + no bios mod....
> I just dont know....
> 
> i also never bought such an expensive item from ebay , is it that safe? I mean that if they send me a dead product then who will support me?


you don't need the same exact card... for sli using 3rd party coolers that are non ref kind of suck. You're best bet is to buy a cheap blower 980ti and place that in top slot, then have the other one in the bottom otherwise your temps will suck.

if you want a 3rd party card, like an amp, or a classy for example, you would need to have at least one of the cards under water, using a g12 kraken and an AIO at least, and the bottom card needs to have enough free space below for the fans to circulate air still. otherwise both cards will easily sore into the 90'c range if overclocked. you may be able to get away with it if the top card is unclocked and undervolted, but then you are losing performance.

Ebay is fine, pay with paypal, if it breaks then you're covered. most cards sold will work fine, people sell them to upgrade to the ti card.

you also won't be able to sell your xtreme card for 400 euros lol. Not even my HoF will sell for that and mines rarer. Like I said, no one will really buy a 980ti for over £300(327 euro), unless it's a rare card like the asus mars, kingpin, lightning, Hof goc/ln2 varients etc. Why would someone pay more when the performance is only like 5% better? Considering lower cards ca still overclock high it's pointless for someone to pay more for a 980ti when they can get one cheaper and still get super bang for the buck. To sli them you'll need atleast a 750w 80+gold psu though, so make sure you got that

edit: cheapest giga 1080ti at OCUK is £649.99 so like 710 euros or something. cheaper than you think, but thats buying it from my area though. get a second 980ti, put the new one under water, keep the xtreme airforce in bottow slot, sorted


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> you don't need the same exact card... for sli using 3rd party coolers that are non ref kind of suck. You're best bet is to buy a cheap blower 980ti and place that in top slot, then have the other one in the bottom otherwise your temps will suck.
> 
> if you want a 3rd party card, like an amp, or a classy for example, you would need to have at least one of the cards under water, using a g12 kraken and an AIO at least, and the bottom card needs to have enough free space below for the fans to circulate air still. otherwise both cards will easily sore into the 90'c range if overclocked. you may be able to get away with it if the top card is unclocked and undervolted, but then you are losing performance.
> 
> Ebay is fine, pay with paypal, if it breaks then you're covered. most cards sold will work fine, people sell them to upgrade to the ti card.
> 
> you also won't be able to sell your xtreme card for 400 euros lol. Not even my HoF will sell for that and mines rarer. Like I said, no one will really buy a 980ti for over £300(327 euro), unless it's a rare card like the asus mars, kingpin, lightning, Hof goc/ln2 varients etc. Why would someone pay more when the performance is only like 5% better? Considering lower cards ca still overclock high it's pointless for someone to pay more for a 980ti when they can get one cheaper and still get super bang for the buck. To sli them you'll need atleast a 750w 80+gold psu though, so make sure you got that
> 
> edit: cheapest giga 1080ti at OCUK is £649.99 so like 710 euros or something. cheaper than you think, but thats buying it from my area though. get a second 980ti, put the new one under water, keep the xtreme airforce in bottow slot, sorted


Oh my bad , i wrote airforce and not windforce







XD
Yeah prices in Greece sucks so much that it almost makes no sense! I can easily give my card for 380 , they sell the simple 980ti msi with the 2 fnas for 350 here and i got the best version from gigabyte+ ln2 mode etc...
i knew that i wont need the same excact card but:
1) ruins aesthetics
2) isn't a problem if my 2nd card cant reach 1570mhz? I mean that i will be forced to downclock my quickest card to the slowest one...
3) My card got Samsung memmory and not hynix , i have sound that i will need the same memmory manufacturer in order to work as good as it can and most of the cards use hynix but i clearly dont know if thats true.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Oh my bad , i wrote airforce and not windforce
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XD
> Yeah prices in Greece sucks so much that it almost makes no sense! I can easily give my card for 380 , they sell the simple 980ti msi with the 2 fnas for 350 here and i got the best version from gigabyte+ ln2 mode etc...
> i knew that i wont need the same excact card but:
> 1) ruins aesthetics
> 2) isn't a problem if my 2nd card cant reach 1570mhz? I mean that i will be forced to downclock my quickest card to the slowest one...
> 3) My card got Samsung memmory and not hynix , i have sound that i will need the same memmory manufacturer in order to work as good as it can and most of the cards use hynix but i clearly dont know if thats true.


your aesthetics will be ruined from sli either way... you cannot have two windforces in sli without reaching some serious temp issues. if you are okay with going into 90'c temps then suit yourself lol. So you will either have two windforces and crazy temps, or you will have 1 windforce, and 1 reference style cheap blower card that you put an AIO onto, or you buy a hybrid EVGA 980ti. or relevant gigabyte waterforce card or w/e it is.

both cards can be different speeds, but if you do not put one card under water, you will have to make the top card (the one with no free fan space to intake air) underclocked and undervolted to maintain better temps. have you noticed why almost all SLI cards are either blowers or underwater? they are the only ones that can adequately do it. If you use two windforces in sli you are effectively getting worse cooling that a reference card l0l.

hynix vs samsung is not a relevant performance gain for gaming. yeah in benchmarking Samsung will let you squeeze a tiny bit more score, but for the most, it does not matter.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> your aesthetics will be ruined from sli either way... you cannot have two windforces in sli without reaching some serious temp issues. if you are okay with going into 90'c temps then suit yourself lol. So you will either have two windforces and crazy temps, or you will have 1 windforce, and 1 reference style cheap blower card that you put an AIO onto, or you buy a hybrid EVGA 980ti. or relevant gigabyte waterforce card or w/e it is.
> 
> both cards can be different speeds, but if you do not put one card under water, you will have to make the top card (the one with no free fan space to intake air) underclocked and undervolted to maintain better temps. have you noticed why almost all SLI cards are either blowers or underwater? they are the only ones that can adequately do it. If you use two windforces in sli you are effectively getting worse cooling that a reference card l0l.
> 
> hynix vs samsung is not a relevant performance gain for gaming. yeah in benchmarking Samsung will let you squeeze a tiny bit more score, but for the most, it does not matter.


I got it now , thanks for your explanation it was crystal clear







!
Now ,after all that sli seems that isn't worth it for me and even if i put the under water i will have to pay for the waterblocks + 1 more 360lt rad and in the end that will be even more costly than a single 1080ti that it will play every single title without problems.
So yeah i either go for 1080ti or just wait for the next card but it seems that it will launch after 2018 and thats a lot of waiting


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I got it now , thanks for your explanation it was crystal clear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !
> Now ,after all that sli seems that isn't worth it for me and even if i put the under water i will have to pay for the waterblocks + 1 more 360lt rad and in the end that will be even more costly than a single 1080ti that it will play every single title without problems.
> So yeah i either go for 1080ti or just wait for the next card but it seems that it will launch after 2018 and thats a lot of waiting


no to put it underwater all you need is another 980ti , then an NZXT kraken g12 £30-35, and a 120-240mm all in one cooler. The G12 is compatible with over 30 AIO coolers, and even more https://www.nzxt.com/products/kraken-g12-white
you could use a corsair H55 https://www.amazon.co.uk/Corsair-Performance-Liquid-Cooler-Radiator/dp/B009VV56TY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1503236456&sr=8-1&keywords=corsair+h55+hydro

that's about £90, so like 120 euro. you could even do this x2, and put both cards under water, for only 240 euros with two 120mm rads. that is still cheaper than a good 1080ti.

I'm in the process of buying these parts myself so I can put my 980ti under water with a cryorig a40 and a kraken g12, then I may buy another so I can sli as well, but i'm not sure of that yet. You will also need a sli bridge as well, so that's like £25-30 i think.


----------



## looniam

we do not put AIOs in with custom loops.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> we do not put AIOs in with custom loops.


it's still cheaper than him buying a waterblock and another rad. a waterblock for my hof is $180, heck I can't even find one anymore. I can't use xspc, or EK, so I am limited to AIO cooling.

Just saying, he can do it for a lot cheaper if he wanted to.


----------



## looniam

i know









but a lot of WCers really really like the aesthetics; tossing in an AIO is cheaper but with an existing loop, where will it fit? can it fit? (not to mention the silence factor - many AIOs are much louder than a D5 pump)

really though i agree that SLI isn't going to be worth it, though suffering through the pain of waiting, so the whole point is sorta moot.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but a lot of WCers really really like the aesthetics; tossing in an AIO is cheaper but with an existing loop, where will it fit? can it fit? (not to mention the silence factor - many AIOs are much louder than a D5 pump)
> 
> really though i agree that SLI isn't going to be worth it, though suffering through the pain of waiting, so the whole point is sorta moot.


My a40 ultimate is as silent as can be. I can even change the Cryorig QF performance fans, for silent fans if I want, but it comes with the faster spinning ones because it;s better for the rad. I have them set to 50%, so around 1100 rpm when it goes to 50'c, and that's pretty damn quiet, as for the pump... never hear it. And soon i'll have two of these bad boys in my rig. the noisiest part in my rig is my gpu, the fans suck dick









I'm changing case, fans, and adding a second AIO because of the noise and temps. Sli 980ti will still be on par with a 1080ti I would say, maybe even a little bit better in some titles. find a cheapy 980ti and then just stick an aio on... won't look that bad. If you have a good case you'll be able to mount the aio on the front so you don't have to look at it lol.

Also, looking at your loon build, I have to say I hate your aesthetics. might be outdated, but dude that's ugly as can be.


----------



## looniam

thanks! i personally go for function over form.









now imagine how much uglier it would be with an AIO instead of just splicing the tube and tossing in a uniblock.









and btw, i was talking pump, not fan, noise.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> thanks! i personally go for function over form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now imagine how much uglier it would be with an AIO instead of just splicing the tube and tossing in a uniblock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and btw, i was talking pump, not fan, noise.


AIO can still look just as good if you mod the tubing









edit: also it's personal preference, I find AIO to just be nicer, and take us less space.


----------



## looniam




----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> AIO can still look just as good if you mod the tubing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: also it's personal preference, I find AIO to just be nicer, and take us less space.


Well yeah , its cost-to-performance ratio is very good But no offense super ugly XD
I wanted from the start to get my next card "loop ready" like 1080ti msi sea hawk ek version but its costly + the rad i can't even afford it right now.... But thats why i did install a custom loop , to slowly add all my components and get the extra oc capability


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Well yeah , its cost-to-performance ratio is very good But no offense super ugly XD
> I wanted from the start to get my next card "loop ready" like 1080ti msi sea hawk ek version but its costly + the rad i can't even afford it right now.... But thats why i did install a custom loop , to slowly add all my components and get the extra oc capability


the 1080ti sea hawk is a hybrid... it's an AIO strapped to the chip.

wait for the 1180ti, otherwise, you're just wasting cash upgrading to Pascal when it isn't even needed. in the mean time get a 980ti if you really have to, save up for a rad and extra bits you'll need and put it under water, then when the 1180ti is out, sell both of your 980ti's for like 250 euro non WB card, and 300 euro for the water-blocked one, and buy a volta water-blocked card. it won't be cheap, I think it'll be even higher in price seeing as vega has flopped.

I don't see why people think AIO are ugly. Loom has an ugly loop, he says he wants function over looks or whatever, but I cannot stand something ugly. If I did a loop, I'd do it properly. But after doing it last time it costs too much for very little gain. I prefer AIO because they give you bang for buck, and the ones I have look good. Not to mention it's hassle free, no bleeding the system every year to change liquid and to maintain it.

Also, in a custom loop the gpu would only need a 120mm rad. each new part is 120 or so, so your 360mm would be plenty for both the gpu and cpu. if it is not then get a 120mm for cheap and then you don't even need to spend much. right now your only real cost is the 980ti, the correct block for it, and then draining your system and adding the gpu to it. Don't see that as being expensive?

you could just buy a 980ti with a block on it...

edit: my bad I saw you said EK sea hawk version


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> the 1080ti sea hawk is a hybrid... it's an AIO strapped to the chip.
> 
> wait for the 1180ti, otherwise, you're just wasting cash upgrading to Pascal when it isn't even needed. in the mean time get a 980ti if you really have to, save up for a rad and extra bits you'll need and put it under water, then when the 1180ti is out, sell both of your 980ti's for like 250 euro non WB card, and 300 euro for the water-blocked one, and buy a volta water-blocked card. it won't be cheap, I think it'll be even higher in price seeing as vega has flopped.
> 
> I don't see why people think AIO are ugly. Loom has an ugly loop, he says he wants function over looks or whatever, but I cannot stand something ugly. If I did a loop, I'd do it properly. But after doing it last time it costs too much for very little gain. I prefer AIO because they give you bang for buck, and the ones I have look good. Not to mention it's hassle free, no bleeding the system every year to change liquid and to maintain it.
> 
> Also, in a custom loop the gpu would only need a 120mm rad. each new part is 120 or so, so your 360mm would be plenty for both the gpu and cpu. if it is not then get a 120mm for cheap and then you don't even need to spend much. right now your only real cost is the 980ti, the correct block for it, and then draining your system and adding the gpu to it. Don't see that as being expensive?
> 
> you could just buy a 980ti with a block on it...
> 
> edit: my bad I saw you said EK sea hawk version


You are right dude , i just wait or sli with a "cheap" reference card , if i can find anything on ebay at all , here it just won't gonna happen... Keep my money and increase further more my budget for a decent 1180ti + watercooled upgrade next year









You cant imagine how i am bored of changing my water + shaking my ultra heavy full tower for bleeding + leacking test , omg... I should have installed a vavle in there for an easy drain , what a pain! At least i feel rewarded just looking at it








Well i thought too that a 360lt and 60mm fat would be enough for a cpu + gpu BUT after ocing my cpu my temps can get as high as 85c in stress tests and in gaming 65-75c , 5820k is a real volcano at 1.35V. I guess i could downclock my cpu from 4.5 to 4.2 with huge temp drops and let some good room for the gpu but I prefer my components oced to their max potential thats why i want 1 more triple rad for the gpu and it fits easily in my case









*I know that from 4.2ghz to 4.5ghz isnt that great the performance gain but i have a 180hz monitor and in order to push 180fps i need my cpu to max speed. I am really starting to believe that 60fps 4K is the same difficult if not a little easier as 180fps 1080p. This is the real reason why i want the upgrade , i can hit 110-140ps in some games (not all...) but i cant get and maintain 180fps (i could only in Doom and shadow warrrior 2 and it was awesome )


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys , is it worth to sli my 980ti? Or just wait next ti?


I really wish DX12 and Vulkan Multi-GPU would take off, because unlocked 980 TI's would be perfect for scaling. Unfortunately, that ship sunk at harbor even before sailing. Lots of people were jumping ship...


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Well yeah , its cost-to-performance ratio is very good But no offense super ugly XD
> I wanted from the start to get my next card "loop ready" like 1080ti msi sea hawk ek version but its costly + the rad i can't even afford it right now.... But thats why i did install a custom loop , to slowly add all my components and get the extra oc capability
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 1080ti sea hawk is a hybrid... it's an AIO strapped to the chip.
> 
> wait for the 1180ti, otherwise, you're just wasting cash upgrading to Pascal when it isn't even needed. in the mean time get a 980ti if you really have to, save up for a rad and extra bits you'll need and put it under water, then when the 1180ti is out, sell both of your 980ti's for like 250 euro non WB card, and 300 euro for the water-blocked one, and buy a volta water-blocked card. it won't be cheap, I think it'll be even higher in price seeing as vega has flopped.
> 
> I don't see why people think AIO are ugly. Loom has an ugly loop, he says he wants function over looks or whatever, but I cannot stand something ugly. If I did a loop, I'd do it properly. But after doing it last time it costs too much for very little gain. I prefer AIO because they give you bang for buck, and the ones I have look good. Not to mention it's hassle free, no bleeding the system every year to change liquid and to maintain it.
> 
> Also, in a custom loop the gpu would only need a 120mm rad. each new part is 120 or so, so your 360mm would be plenty for both the gpu and cpu. if it is not then get a 120mm for cheap and then you don't even need to spend much. right now your only real cost is the 980ti, the correct block for it, and then draining your system and adding the gpu to it. Don't see that as being expensive?
> 
> you could just buy a 980ti with a block on it...
> 
> edit: my bad I saw you said EK sea hawk version
Click to expand...

don't know what you're going on about it's apparent two who have custom loops don't agree with you, one whom you're given advise to.

and you can rag on my loop all you want but you don't need to use it do you?

it's working exactly as i thought it out while putting it in a cheap $40 case; i can still use the different cpus to bench and several graphics card w/o having to pull apart or drain anything.

if you want anymore AIO/custom discussion, you can take it to the WC sub forum when those debates live to rage.









and please w/o ever building a loop, don't give any custom loop advise.


----------



## leonman44

Ok , after spending my day searching i just noticed that i cant find much of 980tis selling within europe for under 350€ ,lets assume that i am lucky and found a deal for 320euros with shipping then compare it with the situation that i am selling my card for 370 + the 320 it makes almost 700€ budget and i can find on amazon for 710€ the 1080ti blower ref and for 740€ the gigabytes triple fan simple card both completely new with shipping... It makes completely no sense to me 2x980tis second handed to cost as close as a new 1080ti , am i missing something? Only US seems to have resonal prices but the customs service and the shipping will tear me apart...


----------



## looniam

save up for the best single card.









seriously in 6-8 months the mid range voltas will likely be released (assuming the usual nv release time periods). i hate waiting too and i want a 1080ti but everything games well enough; it's benching i am looking at. seems like forever on maxwell but i guess a testament to the gpu, eh?

my









1) buy a 1080ti
2) wait for mid range volta
3) do nothing
4) go SLI


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> save up for the best single card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously in 6-8 months the mid range voltas will likely be released (assuming the usual nv release time periods). i hate waiting too and i want a 1080ti but everything games well enough; it's benching i am looking at. seems like forever on maxwell but i guess a testament to the gpu, eh?
> 
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) buy a 1080ti
> 2) wait for mid range volta
> 3) do nothing
> 4) go SLI


Pick 3. Bf1 high 2560x1080 120hz ulmb.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> save up for the best single card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously in 6-8 months the mid range voltas will likely be released (assuming the usual nv release time periods). i hate waiting too and i want a 1080ti but everything games well enough; it's benching i am looking at. seems like forever on maxwell but i guess a testament to the gpu, eh?
> 
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) buy a 1080ti
> 2) wait for mid range volta
> 3) do nothing
> 4) go SLI


I wouldnt buy a mid range gpu even if i couldnt directly afford a faster one , if we consider that an almost top card like 1170 will have the same performance as a 1080ti then it will be still not enough for 180fps stable... sure 1080ti + oc will almost make it but i feel that for my case i would need a 1180 or even better a 1180ti cause title after title your fps gets slaped








And yes i know that i have a high.fps.syndrome but its not curable









Sli is out of the game due to the high price+increased consumption + no support in some games....

So basically i have:

1) buy a 1080ti
2) wait for the best volta
3) do nothing
4) all the above








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Pick 3. Bf1 high 2560x1080 120hz ulmb.


In terms of motion i am really happy with my 180hz ,i have tried ulmb with my monitor and didnt like it that much because:
1) it ruins the motion smoothness
2) makes every lag , mouse stutter , bug incredibly noticeable and drives me crazy
3) dimms the screen and i like bright screens
4) gsync doesnt work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









Also if i bought a nice gsync ultrawide (i would like it so much) like asus pg348q or even better the upcoming pg358q simply my gpu would be out of juice.... So better keep my monitor , achieve 180fps stable and then i will change my 2nd ips monitor with a 4K so i can play my casual games at 4K 60fps and play my fps only in my 180hz


----------



## Corsa911

I have two kracken g10s with H55's for sale if anyone interested. Had them on my 980ti's - 55C Max @ 1500mhz. I don't have rep to formally sell but PM me if interested.

Have all original boxes as well.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> save up for the best single card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously in 6-8 months the mid range voltas will likely be released (assuming the usual nv release time periods). i hate waiting too and i want a 1080ti but everything games well enough; it's benching i am looking at. seems like forever on maxwell but i guess a testament to the gpu, eh?
> 
> my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1) buy a 1080ti
> 2) wait for mid range volta
> 3) do nothing
> 4) go SLI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldnt buy a mid range gpu even if i couldnt directly afford a faster one , if we consider that an almost top card like 1170 will have the same performance as a 1080ti then it will be still not enough for 180fps stable... sure 1080ti + oc will almost make it but i feel that for my case i would need a 1180 or even better a 1180ti cause title after title your fps gets slaped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And yes i know that i have a high.fps.syndrome but its not curable*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sli is out of the game due to the high price+increased consumption + no support in some games....
> 
> So basically i have:
> 
> 1) buy a 1080ti
> 2) wait for the best volta
> 3) do nothing
> 4) all the above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Pick 3. Bf1 high 2560x1080 120hz ulmb.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In terms of motion i am really happy with my 180hz ,i have tried ulmb with my monitor and didnt like it that much because:
> 1) it ruins the motion smoothness
> 2) makes every lag , mouse stutter , bug incredibly noticeable and drives me crazy
> 3) dimms the screen and i like bright screens
> 4) gsync doesnt work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if i bought a nice gsync ultrawide (i would like it so much) like asus pg348q or even better the upcoming pg358q simply my gpu would be out of juice.... So better keep my monitor , achieve 180fps stable and then i will change my 2nd ips monitor with a 4K so i can play my casual games at 4K 60fps and play my fps only in my 180hz
Click to expand...

i kept wanting to ask why the upgrade (seems i edited it out before) so ok fair enough; i threw out the mid chip since it will be released much earlier.

so maybe pick 4? that would mean starting with 1









go get your medicine.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I wouldnt buy a mid range gpu even if i couldnt directly afford a faster one , if we consider that an almost top card like 1170 will have the same performance as a 1080ti then it will be still not enough for 180fps stable... sure 1080ti + oc will almost make it but i feel that for my case i would need a 1180 or even better a 1180ti cause title after title your fps gets slaped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes i know that i have a high.fps.syndrome but its not curable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sli is out of the game due to the high price+increased consumption + no support in some games....
> 
> So basically i have:
> 
> 1) buy a 1080ti
> 2) wait for the best volta
> 3) do nothing
> 4) all the above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In terms of motion i am really happy with my 180hz ,i have tried ulmb with my monitor and didnt like it that much because:
> 1) it ruins the motion smoothness
> 2) makes every lag , mouse stutter , bug incredibly noticeable and drives me crazy
> 3) dimms the screen and i like bright screens
> 4) gsync doesnt work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if i bought a nice gsync ultrawide (i would like it so much) like asus pg348q or even better the upcoming pg358q simply my gpu would be out of juice.... So better keep my monitor , achieve 180fps stable and then i will change my 2nd ips monitor with a 4K so i can play my casual games at 4K 60fps and play my fps only in my 180hz


ULMB turn up brightness and fast sync. Nuf said.


----------



## Gen Patton

Hello well today is motoko's birthday, as of this moment i am typing on her. I will have Photos (once i figure out how to download on this new computer) Guys she looks great.


----------



## Hionmaiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't know what you're going on about it's apparent two who have custom loops don't agree with you, one whom you're given advise to.
> 
> and you can rag on my loop all you want but you don't need to use it do you?
> 
> it's working exactly as i thought it out while putting it in a cheap $40 case; i can still use the different cpus to bench and several graphics card w/o having to pull apart or drain anything.
> 
> if you want anymore AIO/custom discussion, you can take it to the WC sub forum when those debates live to rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and please w/o ever building a loop, don't give any custom loop advise.


I've built four loops over the last 8 years. I know what I'm talking about. I don't see why anyone in their right mind would do what you've done in a cheap case? you have the dollah at hand to buy the EK water loop kit, a decent GPU, but can't even be bothered/afford a nice case and to make the loop look nice inside? I've never said AIO look nicer, I said, in my opinion, I prefer the look. they are hassle free. they are self-contained. They make my rig look nicer. If I had a custom loop again I would eventually strip it out and get rid of it because I hate the hassle it causes. But why would I put a 6600k and a 980ti in a loop? that's just bonkers. If I had a high-end I7 or a Xeon I definitely would, but why would I do it if I game? Quite a waste, AIO is the easiest option and it works well for the price range.

See i'd never buy a $40 case. that's just asking for trouble. I always put down $150-300 on a case. You get what you pay for.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't know what you're going on about it's apparent two who have custom loops don't agree with you, one whom you're given advise to.
> 
> and you can rag on my loop all you want but you don't need to use it do you?
> 
> it's working exactly as i thought it out while putting it in a cheap $40 case; i can still use the different cpus to bench and several graphics card w/o having to pull apart or drain anything.
> 
> if you want anymore AIO/custom discussion, you can take it to the WC sub forum when those debates live to rage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and please w/o ever building a loop, don't give any custom loop advise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've built four loops over the last 8 years. I know what I'm talking about. I don't see why anyone in their right mind would do what you've done in a cheap case? you have the dollah at hand to buy the EK water loop kit, a decent GPU, but can't even be bothered/afford a nice case and to make the loop look nice inside? I've never said AIO look nicer, I said, in my opinion, I prefer the look. they are hassle free. they are self-contained. They make my rig look nicer. If I had a custom loop again I would eventually strip it out and get rid of it because I hate the hassle it causes. But why would I put a 6600k and a 980ti in a loop? that's just bonkers. If I had a high-end I7 or a Xeon I definitely would, but why would I do it if I game? Quite a waste, AIO is the easiest option and it works well for the price range.
> 
> See i'd never buy a $40 case. that's just asking for trouble. I always put down $150-300 on a case. You get what you pay for.
Click to expand...










does someone need a







?

here as some threads for you:
http://www.overclock.net/newsearch?search=rate+my+rig

have a nice day.


----------



## Velathawen

Definitely echo the suggestions to wait for 1080ti price drop or 11-series cards instead of doubling down on 980Ti.

I love the way my 980Ti in SLI look in the custom loop but it doesn't make sense when a 1080Ti can provide roughly the same performance at a fraction of the power consumption.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hionmaiden*
> 
> I've built four loops over the last 8 years. I know what I'm talking about. I don't see why anyone in their right mind would do what you've done in a cheap case? you have the dollah at hand to buy the EK water loop kit, a decent GPU, but can't even be bothered/afford a nice case and to make the loop look nice inside? I've never said AIO look nicer, I said, in my opinion, I prefer the look. they are hassle free. they are self-contained. They make my rig look nicer. If I had a custom loop again I would eventually strip it out and get rid of it because I hate the hassle it causes. But why would I put a 6600k and a 980ti in a loop? that's just bonkers. If I had a high-end I7 or a Xeon I definitely would, but why would I do it if I game? Quite a waste, AIO is the easiest option and it works well for the price range.
> 
> See i'd never buy a $40 case. that's just asking for trouble. I always put down $150-300 on a case. You get what you pay for.


Because some of us care about performance and nothing else. Seriously, different strokes for different folks. Its asinine to project your personal expectations and values as the one and true "way".

I built a whopping big $1200 WC loop and guess what I did? ZMT tubes, oldschool plumbing clamps and zero RGB crap anywhere, because I couldn't care less about appearance. My loop is to remove heat efficiently from my components and nothing else. But that is my value, I don't spit on people who might want RGB, Hardline tubing, compression fittings, colour matching etc etc.

And no, it is quite common for people to do things just because they can. I have 1440mm worth of rad for a measly 7700k and a 1080ti, why? because I can. Value is subjective, everyone is different.



Trust me, it doesn't get uglier than this.


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Definitely echo the suggestions to wait for 1080ti price drop or 11-series cards instead of doubling down on 980Ti.
> 
> I love the way my 980Ti in SLI look in the custom loop but it doesn't make sense when a 1080Ti can provide roughly the same performance at a fraction of the power consumption.


Not only the power but also the fact that some games do not support SLI. I had 2x 980ti hybrids in SLI and I sold them for a single Amp Extreme 1080ti. Much Much happier! I do not have to worry about finding profiles, using Nvidia Inspector etc etc. It just works. And we all know that SLI is supported less and less. In games that supports it well it is great but there are also enough times where it does not. And it really sucks to have a 2nd $400-$600 gpu in your machine doing nothing.

I have had sli or crossfire since the 7950gx2. I from now on will just get the single fastest card I can. My 1080ti is almost as fast as my 980ti's in SLI when SLI scales extremely well. FC3/4 , Crysis 3, Sniper Elite. But the 1080ti is smoother. 65fps on the 1080ti feels better than 75 fps on the 980ti's in SLI. And this is on the few and getting fewer games that SLI scales very well in. Many games the 1080ti is faster on just ok sli scaling. I play at 7680x1440 btw.

Wait for a single card.


----------



## Velathawen

Real talk one of the best perks of having 2 cards is so I can fold on one and game on the other during Foldathons









You guys should consider joining up since it's only a few days of folding every month and every card counts!


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Because some of us care about performance and nothing else. Seriously, different strokes for different folks. Its asinine to project your personal expectations and values as the one and true "way".
> 
> I built a whopping big $1200 WC loop and guess what I did? ZMT tubes, oldschool plumbing clamps and zero RGB crap anywhere, because I couldn't care less about appearance. My loop is to remove heat efficiently from my components and nothing else. But that is my value, I don't spit on people who might want RGB, Hardline tubing, compression fittings, colour matching etc etc.
> 
> And no, it is quite common for people to do things just because they can. I have 1440mm worth of rad for a measly 7700k and a 1080ti, why? because I can. Value is subjective, everyone is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it doesn't get uglier than this.


What are those two red power lines coming out of the middle for?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Real talk one of the best perks of having 2 cards is so I can fold on one and game on the other during Foldathons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys should consider joining up since it's only a few days of folding every month and every card counts!


You can't guilt me into doing what I should be. Anyway, my PSU is only 660W even though a second BIOS-unlocked 980 TI for ~$300 is mighty tempting.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Because some of us care about performance and nothing else. Seriously, different strokes for different folks. Its asinine to project your personal expectations and values as the one and true "way".
> 
> I built a whopping big $1200 WC loop and guess what I did? ZMT tubes, oldschool plumbing clamps and zero RGB crap anywhere, because I couldn't care less about appearance. My loop is to remove heat efficiently from my components and nothing else. But that is my value, I don't spit on people who might want RGB, Hardline tubing, compression fittings, colour matching etc etc.
> 
> And no, it is quite common for people to do things just because they can. I have 1440mm worth of rad for a measly 7700k and a 1080ti, why? because I can. Value is subjective, everyone is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it doesn't get uglier than this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are those two red power lines coming out of the middle for?
Click to expand...

betcha the pci-e power connectors.

and i raise that its an EVGA brand.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Hello well today is motoko's birthday, as of this moment i am typing on her. I will have Photos (once i figure out how to download on this new computer) Guys she looks great.


Is an NCO allowed to build an officer?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> What are those two red power lines coming out of the middle for?


PCIe 8 pins for GPU.

My trusty 1300W G2 that I got for dirt cheap back when dual Hawaii was in vogue.


----------



## leonman44

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Because some of us care about performance and nothing else. Seriously, different strokes for different folks. Its asinine to project your personal expectations and values as the one and true "way".
> 
> I built a whopping big $1200 WC loop and guess what I did? ZMT tubes, oldschool plumbing clamps and zero RGB crap anywhere, because I couldn't care less about appearance. My loop is to remove heat efficiently from my components and nothing else. But that is my value, I don't spit on people who might want RGB, Hardline tubing, compression fittings, colour matching etc etc.
> 
> And no, it is quite common for people to do things just because they can. I have 1440mm worth of rad for a measly 7700k and a 1080ti, why? because I can. Value is subjective, everyone is different.
> 
> 
> 
> Trust me, it doesn't get uglier than this.


Well it is ugly cause you chose it , if you just make a proper cable managment in there (just buy black-small zip ties and start...) you will be amazed by how cleaner it will look!









The only obvious mistake its that you chose to put coloured tubbing + green liquid? Then the green-red combination is a crime







In my opinion just to do the cable managment and put some clear liquid in there (it also wont clog your system anymore)


----------



## Gen Patton

Hello guys Motoko is up and running. Ok heres photos:




I have more photos but can't for now get them off my phone to the computer??


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*


Well it is ugly cause you chose it , if you just make a proper cable managment in there (just buy black-small zip ties and start...) you will be amazed by how cleaner it will look!









The only obvious mistake its that you chose to put coloured tubbing + green liquid? Then the green-red combination is a crime







In my opinion just to do the cable managment and put some clear liquid in there (it also wont clog your system anymore)







[/quote]

Eh, I'll get round to cable management at some point, can't give enough of a damn to do it atm considering nobody looks at this thing except me lol.

The green EK coolant was on purpose, it is the chemically simplest UV reactive coolant (barring maybe clear blue) that is highly visible. The idea was if there is a leak, it is more immediately obvious. I didn't select it for the aesthetics.
Since I'm also using EPDM tubing, which I crosschecked with the chemical reactivity table as being extremely inert and temperature stable, there is no known reaction to the EK coolant so clogs are a non-factor barring maybe growth.

Hoses are aligned so that if there is a drip leak, it would likely land on somewhere non critical (also where the bright green becomes obvious). I even got an acrylic backplate for my soundcard so if leaks happened, it shields the PCB.
I might eventually get around to Marine silicone sealing all the molex connections in the drip path but I'm hoping cable management can deal with that.

Blocks are all either metal or Acetal so minimal chance of cracking or reactivity.

And the red cables? they came with the EVGA PSU, again, I don't care enough to get a different colour.

Durability and fault tolerance was the objective with this build.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> The green EK coolant was on purpose, it is the chemically simplest UV reactive coolant (barring maybe clear blue) that is highly visible. The idea was if there is a leak, it is more immediately obvious. I didn't select it for the aesthetics.
> Since I'm also using EPDM tubing, which I crosschecked with the chemical reactivity table as being extremely inert and temperature stable, there is no known reaction to the EK coolant so clogs are a non-factor barring maybe growth.
> 
> Hoses are aligned so that if there is a drip leak, it would likely land on somewhere non critical (also where the bright green becomes obvious). I even got an acrylic backplate for my soundcard so if leaks happened, it shields the PCB.
> I might eventually get around to Marine silicone sealing all the molex connections in the drip path but I'm hoping cable management can deal with that.
> 
> Blocks are all either metal or Acetal so minimal chance of cracking or reactivity.
> 
> And the red cables? they came with the EVGA PSU, again, I don't care enough to get a different colour.
> 
> Durability and fault tolerance was the objective with this build.


Well from this view , your build is indeed succesfull







But some red uv liquid wouldnt hurt


----------



## 8051

Gen. Patton why are the front fans configured as exhausts? I always thought front fans were supposed to be intake?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Gen. Patton why are the front fans configured as exhausts? I always thought front fans were supposed to be intake?


Doesn't make a difference as long as air flow is unidirectional and uniform (comes in from the opposite side, i.e. the back), negative or positive pressure is an entirely different thing though. And yes, usually exhaust should be on the top because of thermodynamics, but if you have the right setup then you can force hot air out in a less efficient manner, case in point.


----------



## Gen Patton

This is what Cosair says in the pamplet you get with the H1001. So i set it up the way they said . They made the h100 so i think they should know best how to set it up. Also if your runing 5 fans you dont need a y splitter. The cable that comes with the h100i has a splitter/ But you got to remove the plastic sroud on the 4 pin connectors in order to use it. i found this out after i bought a PMW to connect the fans to. its not in the pamlet so you think you have to buy a pwm to hook all fans up to. I think i will call Cosair to let them know.Also i ended up buying a Cosair 750power supply, mine i bought blew. It was a no name 850 power supply i bought when i was buyiing parts. $40.00 well i see now you get what you pay for. Oh myy 980ti is rocking I am able to play the few games i have for now with out any lag. Ghost in the Shell on steam is not laging my scores have gone up i can shoot better and i finaly am able to run F1 2016. The Graphic are so clearer.


----------



## looniam

don't think just because a manufacturer's pamphlet say so, it must be right for YOUR situation. you need to consider the other components in the case and what air flow those get.

here is a thread to get lost in:
* * Ways to Better Cooling; Airflow, Cooler & Fan Data..*


----------



## 8051

What's the Ghost in the Shell game like? It's multiplayer only right?


----------



## leonman44

Finally!!! After some long vocations back home! My pc really missed me so much that i almost cried.... I feel so in love , i dont know what to play first.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> And yes, usually exhaust should be on the top because of thermodynamics, but if you have the right setup then you can force hot air out in a less efficient manner, case in point.


Doesn't this only apply if the air is flowing naturally? I've always thought that natural convection is basically eliminated the second you introduce case fans. There are tests that seem to support this line of thinking as well.


----------



## sblantipodi

Hi guys, I am planning to upgrade my 980Ti SLI...
should I wait for pascal? is there some info on pascal yet?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Hi guys, I am planning to upgrade my 980Ti SLI...
> should I wait for pascal? is there some info on pascal yet?


Pascal has been out for a year. You will not get performance from a single Pascal card that will beat your 980 Ti SLI, when the 980 Ti SLI scales well. However, if you care for compatibility and minimal framerate variance, the 1080 ti comes strongly recommended.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Pascal has been out for a year. You will not get performance from a single Pascal card that will beat your 980 Ti SLI, when the 980 Ti SLI scales well. However, if you care for compatibility and minimal framerate variance, the 1080 ti comes strongly recommended.


I am wrong, I would like to say Volta no Pascal.
Should I wait volta? When will we see the first volta card?


----------



## mouacyk

Q2 2018 is the earliest indication, but that will be only for the x80 SKU's, which likely will be about 1080 Ti performance.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I am wrong, I would like to say Volta no Pascal.
> Should I wait volta? When will we see the first volta card?


I was in the same boat , sli seems to be less supported year after year and you get perfect scaling mostly in benchmarks also consider that a 1080ti has identical performance but it plays every single title flawlessly !








In the end I chose to wait for volta and get a more worthy upgrade + better dx12 support since NVidia still cant async properly


----------



## leonman44

Sorry double post


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Doesn't this only apply if the air is flowing naturally? I've always thought that natural convection is basically eliminated the second you introduce case fans. There are tests that seem to support this line of thinking as well.


Well you would think that, but if the air in the PC case is heated to twice or more than ambient temperature then the effect of air buoyancy does actually come into play: https://physics.stackexchange.com/questions/6329/does-hot-air-really-rise

Of course with the fans blowing air and other components restricting airflow, that effect may be somewhat weakened, but it's still there. A better test would be to test a horizontal case with top and bottom vents exposed/blocked and a vertical case with back and front vents exposed/blocked. Also to test at different pressure differentials, positive and negative.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I was in the same boat , sli seems to be less supported year after year and you get perfect scaling mostly in benchmarks also consider that a 1080ti has identical performance but it plays every single title flawlessly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end I chose to wait for volta and get a more worthy upgrade + better dx12 support since NVidia still cant async properly


I've been underwhelmed w/the minimum FPS perf increase going from o'clocked 980Ti to 1080Ti. In GTAIV, at the place where I get the worst FPS, the difference is 2 FPS tops.

In Dying Light I manged to get > 50% increase.

The average FPS has noticeably increased in both GTA IV and Dying Light.

Too bad Vega turned out to be a bust.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I've been underwhelmed w/the minimum FPS perf increase going from o'clocked 980Ti to 1080Ti. In GTAIV, at the place where I get the worst FPS, the difference is 2 FPS tops.
> 
> In Dying Light I manged to get > 50% increase.
> 
> The average FPS has noticeably increased in both GTA IV and Dying Light.
> 
> Too bad Vega turned out to be a bust.


What is your CPU and speed?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I've been underwhelmed w/the minimum FPS perf increase going from o'clocked 980Ti to 1080Ti. In GTAIV, at the place where I get the worst FPS, the difference is 2 FPS tops.
> 
> In Dying Light I manged to get > 50% increase.
> 
> The average FPS has noticeably increased in both GTA IV and Dying Light.
> 
> Too bad Vega turned out to be a bust.


Well , AMD is aiming mostly for the budget , they couldn't beat a 1080ti for sure and personally I was expecting to be somewhere between the 1080 and 1080ti which it did!









But there's also the opposite view , you get the card cheaper than the 1080ti and you get at least 150-200euros cheaper your freesync display , in the end you save some serious cash







.
I did own a r9 290x back then and wasn't happy at all , amd was never ready for dx11 , the r9 series was actually born for dx12 (via hardware) and they was forced to use a dx11 simulator and that's the only reason why they lost from NVidia since she is the queen of the software optimization. I simply wanted to play every single title without fps drops and performance problems that would never be fixed(AMD*caugh*caugh* )...









Keep in mind that still Amd is the only that can Async , a r9 290x is the same or even beat the 980ti in dx12!!! Pascal did show a small improvement but there's clearly no support yet , they were born for dx11 and they will stay there. I just hope that they will find their way until Volta otherwise Amd will start to clearly take the lead as more and more games are designed in dx12....

I don't hate either company and I was never a fanboy of a single tech BUT I always read so I can get the best I can


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I was in the same boat , sli seems to be less supported year after year and you get perfect scaling mostly in benchmarks also consider that a 1080ti has identical performance but it plays every single title flawlessly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end I chose to wait for volta and get a more worthy upgrade + better dx12 support since NVidia still cant async properly


but how long we should wait for Volta?
hoping that my Haswell-E 5930K will be enough for high end Volta, I don't want to swap my CPU until coffelake-e.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What is your CPU and speed?


I have a i7-5820 @ 4.4/3.5 GHz (core/uncore). Could that be bottlenecking a 1080Ti?


----------



## brucethemoose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I was in the same boat , sli seems to be less supported year after year and you get perfect scaling mostly in benchmarks also consider that a 1080ti has identical performance but it plays every single title flawlessly !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the end I chose to wait for volta and get a more worthy upgrade + better dx12 support since NVidia still cant async properly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been underwhelmed w/the minimum FPS perf increase going from o'clocked 980Ti to 1080Ti. In GTAIV, at the place where I get the worst FPS, the difference is 2 FPS tops.
> 
> In Dying Light I manged to get > 50% increase.
> 
> The average FPS has noticeably increased in both GTA IV and Dying Light.
> 
> Too bad Vega turned out to be a bust.
Click to expand...

You're just CPU bound then. That's usually the case in the slow parts of GTA.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brucethemoose*
> 
> You're just CPU bound then. That's usually the case in the slow parts of GTA.


In GTA IV? I am running GTA IV at 5620 x 2880, but who would figure such an old game would take so much computing power?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> In GTA IV? I am running GTA IV at 5620 x 2880, but who would figure such an old game would take so much computing power?


bad multithread coding, GTA IV was never that well multithreaded.
CPUs haven't really come that far since GTA IV was released as far as Single Thread performance goes.


----------



## panosxidis

Guys i see everything for rx vega 64
but amd answer maswell 980ti 1430/3900mhz is same rx vega 64 haha


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> but how long we should wait for Volta?
> hoping that my Haswell-E 5930K will be enough for high end Volta, I don't want to swap my CPU until coffelake-e.


The "problem" with GPU bottlenecks has mainly been due to DX 11 using only a few threads. DX 12 and Vulkan fix that, a great game to test that effect with is Forza Horizon 3 with the "thread optimization" set on and off, you can really see the difference that correct multi threading support makes to GPU rendering.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> The "problem" with GPU bottlenecks has mainly been due to DX 11 using only a few threads. DX 12 and Vulkan fix that, a great game to test that effect with is Forza Horizon 3 with the "thread optimization" set on and off, you can really see the difference that correct multi threading support makes to GPU rendering.


unfortunately good multithreading in games will not be so widespread in the next future.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> but how long we should wait for Volta?
> hoping that my Haswell-E 5930K will be enough for high end Volta, I don't want to swap my CPU until coffelake-e.


This cpus are not even intended for clear gaming , I have also a 5820k and its way more than enough at the moment and I believe that it wont even bottleneck for the next 6 years easy!
Don't forget that dx11 makes it harder for cpu just as Desolutional said , DX12 is officially claimed that it will support 6cores on games + reduce the cpu's stress anyway, so your performance will be increased while 4core cpus will not , that's why we went for the extremes


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> This cpus are not even intended for clear gaming , I have also a 5820k and its way more than enough at the moment and I believe that it wont even bottleneck for the next 6 years easy!
> Don't forget that dx11 makes it harder for cpu just as Desolutional said , DX12 is officially claimed that it will support 6cores on games, so your performance will be increased while 4core cpus will not , that's why we went for the extremes


it's nice to see that DX12 will help on multiple cores but for now DX12 games seems to prefer single thread performance over many threads.
in any case, if my 5930K will be good to not bottleneck two Volta Tis I'm in since it's enough for my work.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> unfortunately good multithreading in games will not be so widespread in the next future.


Why is that? Isn't the new Xbox (Scorpio?) capable of good multithreading performance?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> it's nice to see that DX12 will help on multiple cores but for now DX12 games seems to prefer single thread performance over many threads.
> in any case, if my 5930K will be good to not bottleneck two Volta Tis I'm in since it's enough for my work.


Well most of the titles are just supporting Dx12 like battlefield 1 , hitman , Tomb raider etc... but they were not designed in Dx12 and that's why you don't gain any visual effect by changing from dx11 to dx12 in game settings.

The only games I know that it was created exclusively in dx12 its the Gears of War 4 and the upcoming Forza Motosport 7 , so I think that we will need 1 more year to see dx12 kicking inside the most non Microsoft titles


----------



## mdd1986

Just got a EVGA GTX 980 TI hyrbid for $320. Very happy with the card so far (Upgraded from a GTX 1060). I'm having an issue with Rivatuner working properly to show FPS overlay in games. It seems the OSD option from MSI afterburner is no longer available. Any ideas?


----------



## Joanv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> Just got a EVGA GTX 980 TI hyrbid for $320. Very happy with the card so far (Upgraded from a GTX 1060). I'm having an issue with Rivatuner working properly to show FPS overlay in games. It seems the OSD option from MSI afterburner is no longer available. Any ideas?


did you get last afterburner version?


----------



## mdd1986

yes its the latest version. was working fine with my GTX 1060


----------



## looniam

try going into the profiles folder and delete all "VEN_10DE&DEV(whatever else).cfg" files w/o AB running ofc.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> Just got a EVGA GTX 980 TI hyrbid for $320. Very happy with the card so far (Upgraded from a GTX 1060). I'm having an issue with Rivatuner working properly to show FPS overlay in games. It seems the OSD option from MSI afterburner is no longer available. Any ideas?


If you are using Windows 10 you need to download the latest beta version of Rivatuner because the new windows update has broken compatibility with previous versions.


----------



## looniam

^ really?

huh. since i've had updates turned off before CU, what else am i _missing_?


----------



## Gen Patton

Yes Ghost in the shell is a multiplayer game its fun but its ending the day before my birthday Dec 6th. anyway i finaly got the cellphone to download the photos. So here's Motoko;


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> try going into the profiles folder and delete all "VEN_10DE&DEV(whatever else).cfg" files w/o AB running ofc.


Thanks this seemed to fix the issue. I'm running rivatuner 7.0 beta on windows 7. No the issue I'm having is I can't seem to move the OSD overlay to where I want it. No matter what I change it too in the Rivatuner settings it always ends up in the top left corner of the screen. Not sure if this is a bug or what.

BTW this card through off some heat! Glad i got a watercooled version. Wow.


----------



## Desolutional

With a 140% power limit can easily push out 350W into your surroundings.


----------



## mrgnex

R.I.P. You will be missed.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P. You will be missed.


What's the story?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> What's the story?


Was playing a game and the PC shut down. Then I saw a spark and a flame and I cut the power. Fortunately it is only the GPU but with current prices I don't have any money for a new one. RMA is my only hope.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Was playing a game and the PC shut down. Then I saw a spark and a flame and I cut the power. Fortunately it is only the GPU but with current prices I don't have any money for a new one. RMA is my only hope.


what was your overclock?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> what was your overclock?


1550/8000 with 130% power limit and +87 mV (1230 mV in AB) under water (50C max).


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 1550/8000 with 130% power limit and +87 mV (1230 mV in AB) under water (50C max).


ok, this can be considered a killing one


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> ok, this can be considered a killing one


How so? I've seen people run way higher voltages. Upwards of 1.28 V..


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> How so? I've seen people run way higher voltages. Upwards of 1.28 V..


Like me, 1.274v for 2 years on custom 425W BIOS which reaches around 400W in Furmark.

The problem could be an inadequate VRM contact on your waterblock. Without a temp sensor, it's really hard to tell but usually on initial block install you can inspect for it. Were you running separate cables into each of the PCIe connectors on the card?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Like me, 1.274v for 2 years on custom 425W BIOS which reaches around 400W in Furmark.
> 
> The problem could be an inadequate VRM contact on your waterblock. Without a temp sensor, it's really hard to tell but usually on initial block install you can inspect for it. Were you running separate cables into each of the PCIe connectors on the card?


Exactly! VRM contact was good. I can see the imprint on the thermal pad. I was running one cable with two plugs.. They wouldn't give me the option to run that if it wasn't sufficient would they? Also, I have a V700.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Exactly! VRM contact was good. I can see the imprint on the thermal pad. *I was running one cable with two plugs..* They wouldn't give me the option to run that if it wasn't sufficient would they? Also, I have a V700.


Eeeeak! I melted a cable this way and my GPU would crash on any 3D load, even though it still always booted without issues. Luckily, once I replaced the cable, my GPU was working normally again. Never again, will I repeat that mistake.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Eeeeak! I melted a cable this way and my GPU would crash on any 3D load, even though it still always booted without issues. Luckily, once I replaced the cable, my GPU was working normally again. Never again, will I repeat that mistake.


Weird, never had any issues. Even my 290X was okay with it..


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Exactly! VRM contact was good. I can see the imprint on the thermal pad. I was running one cable with two plugs.. They wouldn't give me the option to run that if it wasn't sufficient would they? Also, I have a V700.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Weird, never had any issues. Even my 290X was okay with it..


_if you consider the three 12v wires that you're running for both connectors coming from the PSU itself;_ anything over the pci-e spec 225 watts combined [150 (8pin) and 75 (6 pin)] is pushing it since each wire tops out ~100 watts for 300 max. terminals and the molded plastic plugs are another concern as mouacyk pointed out - i've seen the pics.

don't assume the pci-e slot is supplying 75 watts its more like ~60 watts and depending on the bios, may not be that much. so play it safe and assume most ALL of your power is supplied by the PEG plug(s).

so be safe and use 2 cables when feasible.


----------



## MeekMeekMeek

It was said that the Max Air BIOS keeps the voltages at 1.25V at load, however I am experiencing anomalies. Using kombustor and its various tools, the voltage sits at 1.255V, but using the voltage slider in Afterburner (even though the description said that it does nothing with this BIOS) results in a max voltage of 1.274V.

The voltage slider also seems to control the max boost clock that the card reaches with the kombustor utilities. Strange.

Firestrike shows no artifacts, but immediately soft crashes at the end of GPU Test 1.

Any ideas?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> _if you consider the three 12v wires that you're running for both connectors coming from the PSU itself;_ anything over the pci-e spec 225 watts combined [150 (8pin) and 75 (6 pin)] is pushing it since each wire tops out ~100 watts for 300 max. terminals and the molded plastic plugs are another concern as mouacyk pointed out - i've seen the pics.
> 
> don't assume the pci-e slot is supplying 75 watts its more like ~60 watts and depending on the bios, may not be that much. so play it safe and assume most ALL of your power is supplied by the PEG plug(s).
> 
> so be safe and use 2 cables when feasible.


My Asrock Extreme 4 has a special molex connector to provide more power to the PCIe slots.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> _if you consider the three 12v wires that you're running for both connectors coming from the PSU itself;_ anything over the pci-e spec 225 watts combined [150 (8pin) and 75 (6 pin)] is pushing it since each wire tops out ~100 watts for 300 max. terminals and the molded plastic plugs are another concern as mouacyk pointed out - i've seen the pics.
> 
> don't assume the pci-e slot is supplying 75 watts its more like ~60 watts and depending on the bios, may not be that much. so play it safe and assume most ALL of your power is supplied by the PEG plug(s).
> 
> so be safe and use 2 cables when feasible.


Will do! It does make sense. I was always wondering how it was possible to have one plug on one end and two on the other.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> My Asrock Extreme 4 has a special molex connector to provide more power to the PCIe slots.


That is for 3+ gpu setups


----------



## mdd1986

assuming the wire is 18AWG you are looking at a max of around 18 amps. 12V x 18A = 216watts. I wouldn't pull more juice than that for an extended period of time on that connector or the conductor will overheat and melt the connector/insulation. Best to use 2 like others mentioned.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> How so? I've seen people run way higher voltages. Upwards of 1.28 V..


I am running mine 1.31V on air with max temps 82c , no problems so far.
I hope that they will accept your rma


----------



## leonman44

i dont know why i keep double posting


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> assuming the wire is 18AWG you are looking at a max of around 18 amps. 12V x 18A = 216watts. I wouldn't pull more juice than that for an extended period of time on that connector or the conductor will overheat and melt the connector/insulation. Best to use 2 like others mentioned.


Wires were fine. That's the weird part about it..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I am running mine 1.31V on air with max temps 82c , no problems so far.
> I hope that they will accept your rma


Exactly. My card didn't even see over 50C. Watercooling ftw XD
I hope so too


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> assuming the wire is *18AWG you are looking at a max of around 18 amps.* 12V x 18A = 216watts. I wouldn't pull more juice than that for an extended period of time on that connector or the conductor will overheat and melt the connector/insulation. Best to use 2 like others mentioned.


ah . . . i think you have that confused:

http://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/wire-gauges-d_419.html


https://www.gore.com/IndustrialCableConfigurator/popup_hfr_wirespecs.html


http://www.stayonline.com/reference-circuit-ampacity.aspx



terminals have a rating of 7 to 11 amps. here is a nice 9 amp one:

http://www.molex.com/molex/products/datasheet.jsp?part=active/0039000039_CRIMP_TERMINALS.xml&channel=Products
data sheet:
http://www.molex.com/webdocs/datasheets/pdf/en-us/0039000039_CRIMP_TERMINALS.pdf


there is no way 18 awg can provide 18 amps w/o being able to make toast.


----------



## NoDestiny

18 amps at 12V = 216 watts. 18 amps at 600v = 10,800 watts.


----------



## leonman44

Well , now I have a problem too , I was playing Dirt Rally last night and I got a crash , I was fell bored and turn off my pc. Today I I crash within 40 secs in Dirt and within 3-4 minutes in Battlefield 1 , I tried to downclock my core oc -40 and my memory -200 but again I got a crash after some minutes... Tried also to uninstall Msi afterburner , ddu unistaller + clean install of the drivers , flash again the bios but nothing of that really worked...
I found that if I flash back my original bios everything is back stable on stock settings , so did degradation come after for me? I was using 1.31V for a year and 1 month...
Stock bios could already do 1.28v , so I didn't really push it way too far









I know that I cant get an rma for that , but "luckily" one DP cant do more than 144hz , so theoretically I could just claim a triple pg248q setup and rma for this....


----------



## looniam

what might seem as a small bump in voltages can have a bigger effect when you are already dumping in a good amount of juice to begin with. even being able to successfully battle the heat, there will still be "wear and tear" on the silicon and YMMV.

sounds like that 1.6Ghz hot rod is now a normal street car.









you might want to see what you can still get out of it, starting from scratch again if the stock bios is fine. you just might get better than what RMA that gets sent to you.

which would be what?

a reburb'd card that can't OC or maybe an "upgrade" to a 1070.









or maybe get lucky and a 1080 sent back.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Well , now I have a problem too , I was playing Dirt Rally last night and I got a crash , I was fell bored and turn off my pc. Today I I crash within 40 secs in Dirt and within 3-4 minutes in Battlefield 1 , I tried to downclock my core oc -40 and my memory -200 but again I got a crash after some minutes... Tried also to uninstall Msi afterburner , ddu unistaller + clean install of the drivers , flash again the bios but nothing of that really worked...
> I found that if I flash back my original bios everything is back stable on stock settings , so did degradation come after for me? I was using 1.31V for a year and 1 month...
> Stock bios could already do 1.28v , so I didn't really push it way too far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that I cant get an rma for that , but "luckily" one DP cant do more than 144hz , so theoretically I could just claim a triple pg248q setup and rma for this....


Were you on air or water, pushing that voltage? Pretty foolish to do that on air for a daily clock.

This is why NVIDIA locked the bios on Pascal......


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what might seem as a small bump in voltages can have a
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what might seem as a small bump in voltages can have a bigger effect when you are already dumping in a good amount of juice to begin with. even being able to successfully battle the heat, there will still be "wear and tear" on the silicon and YMMV.
> 
> sounds like that 1.6Ghz hot rod is now a normal street car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you might want to see what you can still get out of it, starting from scratch again if the stock bios is fine. you just might get better than what RMA that gets sent to you.
> 
> which would be what?
> 
> a reburb'd card that can't OC or maybe an "upgrade" to a 1070.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or maybe get lucky and a 1080 sent back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did mistake , stock bios is pushing 1.22V max then drops to 1.2V after 70c. When I purchased this beast it could do 1560/8100 out of the box and with 1.31V I did get 1580/8200 + no drops like stock bios, then after 6 months dropped to 1560/8000 and I just thought that it was a driver change or games started to be more demanding , right now I can get 1530/7600 max stable + after 70c drops to 1520
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like there's no coming back , this chip will degradate even more even with stock bios max voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want their 1070 , a friend got his strix and we benched together , both cards full oced and my 980ti scored better every single time + better minimum fps which is what I care the most. A 1080 would be welcome though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Were you on air or water, pushing that voltage? Pretty foolish to do that on air for a daily clock.
> 
> This is why NVIDIA locked the bios on Pascal......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> WIND! cause its a Windforce right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure it would be better under water but I wouldn't spend 200 for the waterblocks + 180 for another triple rad just for a +20 on core... Just not worth it...
> 
> Well bios is a useful tool if you use it right , you can just disable the boost and turbo boost technologies without applying extra voltage , this way you will obtain way more stable fps without the drops you used to have , forcing you with Pascal to accept and use this eco rubbish (no offense for me at least) technology is unacceptable for the customer....
> 
> Also this cards were locked at 1.31v via hardware , even if you wanted to burn it you simply couldn't , cards are already protected!
Click to expand...


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> WIND! cause its a Windforce right?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well sure it would be better under water but I wouldn't spend 200 for the waterblocks + 180 for another triple rad just for a +20 on core... Just not worth it...
> 
> Well bios is a useful tool if you use it right , you can just disable the boost and turbo boost technologies without applying extra voltage , this way you will obtain way more stable fps without the drops you used to have , forcing you with Pascal to accept and use this eco rubbish (no offense for me at least) technology is unacceptable for the customer....
> 
> Also this cards were locked at 1.31v via hardware , even if you wanted to burn it you simply couldn't , cards were already protected!


They were locked at 1.282v in the bios. Some were locked at 1.262 and 1.212v, via either hardware limitations or bios.

And no, you can't just disable boost and turbo boost.....there's no tickmark for that in the bios. lol Very simply, by setting the parameters in the bios you can work around them, and keep them from doing what they do.

NVIDIA locked the bios down because of people like you.....13 months on air, with way too much voltage, and now you're going to RMA it. Brilliant.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> They were locked at 1.282v in the bios. Some were locked at 1.262 and 1.212v, via either hardware limitations or bios.
> 
> And no, you can't just disable boost and turbo boost.....there's no tickmark for that in the bios. lol Very simply, by setting the parameters in the bios you can work around them, and keep them from doing what they do.
> 
> NVIDIA locked the bios down because of people like you.....13 months on air, with way too much voltage, and now you're going to RMA it. Brilliant.


MrDark did it for me , he just set the same value at base clock table , boost and turbo boost tables so practically my card was running always on the base clock







.... Thats what i meant with "disabling" i know that theres no a switch or something like that , i am not that much ignorant









But still my dp is faulty , someone with triple setup would rma this right away , so i made this card Happy! I found her a place that she could call HOME!


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> MrDark did it for me , he just set the same value at base clock table , boost and turbo boost tables so practically my card was running always on the base clock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... Thats what i meant with "disabling" i know that theres no a switch or something like that , i am not that much ignorant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But still my dp is faulty , someone with triple setup would rma this right away , so i made this card Happy! I found her a place that she could call HOME!


I know what MrDark was doing...I was helping in that thread for a good long time. Once every Tom, Dick and Dummy started showing up with an air cooled GPU with absolutely no idea what they were asking for, and wanting, "ALLZ THE VOLTAGEZ, DISABLE BOOST, IR OVERCLOCKER", I opted out.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> I know what MrDark was doing...I was helping in that thread for a good long time. Once every Tom, Dick and Dummy started showing up with an air cooled GPU with absolutely no idea what they were asking for, and wanting, "ALLZ THE VOLTAGEZ, DISABLE BOOST, IR OVERCLOCKER", I opted out.


Laughed so hard XDDD !!!









I really wasn't expected my chip to get degraded that fast I was aiming for 2 good years out of it , I even don't have another extra card + x99 no intel graphics , rma'ing will be a huge pain for me


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Laughed so hard XDDD !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wasn't expected my chip to get degraded that fast I was aiming for 2 good years out of it , I even don't have another extra card + x99 no intel graphics , rma'ing will be a huge pain for me


Voltage and temps are the enemy. If you can keep one of them at bay, the other doesn't hurt so bad. Of course, keeping both low is ideal for long life.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vellinious*
> 
> Voltage and temps are the enemy. If you can keep one of them at bay, the other doesn't hurt so bad. Of course, keeping both low is ideal for long life.


I know that but what I didn't know is that about 80c makes Maxwell uncomfortable , for example Amd 290 chips was made to withstand 90c and most of the cpus are fine until 85's ...


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I know that but what I didn't know is that about 80c makes Maxwell uncomfortable , for example Amd 290 chips was made to withstand 90c and most of the cpus are fine until 85's ...


Even though AMD chips are built like tanks and can take 95C all day. The important distinction is they can only sustain that durability at stock voltages and clocks.
Back when I was interacting with a lot of Hawaii guys, we had cases of degradation from guys who mined at 1.1V+ at 95C, we also had degradation from 1.2V+ at 95C.

Degradation is mostly luck but partly operating parameters. You never know if your chip has a weak connection/part somewhere on the die. Whenever you fiddle with the parameters of Voltage, Power or Temperature you alter the original operating envelope. When you take your chip out of the operating envelope, Murphy's Law can strike, thats why it is always prudent to stack the odds in your favour as much as you can.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Even though AMD chips are built like tanks and can take 95C all day. The important distinction is they can only sustain that durability at stock voltages and clocks.
> Back when I was interacting with a lot of Hawaii guys, we had cases of degradation from guys who mined at 1.1V+ at 95C, we also had degradation from 1.2V+ at 95C.
> 
> Degradation is mostly luck but partly operating parameters. You never know if your chip has a weak connection/part somewhere on the die. Whenever you fiddle with the parameters of Voltage, Power or Temperature you alter the original operating envelope. When you take your chip out of the operating envelope, Murphy's Law can strike, thats why it is always prudent to stack the odds in your favour as much as you can.


I once had an old Athlon Thunderbird that I ran at 1200 MHz -- it had a sudden case of smoking electromigration.


----------



## mnemo_05

im running mine at 1.230v constant, 1470mhz core with a modded SC+ bios

using a G10+H75, temp maxes at around 65c-67c while gaming, I do have a compact case thought that is packed to the brim.


----------



## Vellinious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I know that but what I didn't know is that about 80c makes Maxwell uncomfortable , for example Amd 290 chips was made to withstand 90c and most of the cpus are fine until 85's ...


Maxwell was a smaller process....as the die shrinks continue to happen, they're going to become more and more sensitive to heat. Maxwell was the beginning....it liked to run cool. Pascal just magnified it by a factor of 1000. Now, temps are more important than voltage.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I once had an old Athlon Thunderbird that I ran at 1200 MHz -- it had a sudden case of smoking electromigration.


I killed an ASUS N61Jq laptop with an i7-920XM ES. The heat output was so massive it literally killed the AMD 5720m next to it.


----------



## leonman44

Thank you guys for your detailed explanations , now 1530 isn't that bad but will my chip be safe now with the stock voltage 1.24-1.22? Or once the degradation starts my chip will continue to get damaged as the time goes no matter what?


----------



## looniam

won't know until IF that 1530 clock speed starts going south.

in the meantime, you might want to consider speeding up the 11 months you have left in your 2 year time frame; start looking for a replacement sooner than later.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> won't know until IF that 1530 clock speed starts going south.
> 
> in the meantime, you might want to consider speeding up the 11 months you have left in your 2 year time frame; start looking for a replacement sooner than later.


I used to care about hardware burning up, but now I don't anymore. I'd rather get everything I can out of it now, because I'm not going to be around forever -- especially considering how short upgrade cycles are becoming (at least for GPU's).


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> won't know until IF that 1530 clock speed starts going south.
> in the meantime, you might want to consider speeding up the 11 months you have left in your 2 year time frame; start looking for a replacement sooner than later.


I suppose that you are right , so I will rma next Monday for sure , in the meantime what gpu is the cheapest just to run league of legends







I need to get one cause as I said I wont even be able to boot my pc in the rma procedure , no intel graphics here









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I used to care about hardware burning up, but now I don't anymore. I'd rather get everything I can out of it now, because I'm not going to be around forever -- especially considering how short upgrade cycles are becoming (at least for GPU's).


I was thinking like that and look at me , only one year and my gpu degraded , isn't worth it an upgrade yet....


----------



## morencyam

Does anyone know the thickness of the Thermal Pads used for Reference style cooler? I am planning on repasting my card when I switch cases and figured I'd replace the stock thermal pads with some better ones at the same time

I found the installation instructions for EK Waterblocks, and that uses 1.0mm pads for the VRM and 0.5 mm pads for the MEM. Just want to make sure those are the thicknesses used for the reference cooler as well before buying the wrong pads


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *morencyam*
> 
> Does anyone know the thickness of the Thermal Pads used for Reference style cooler? I am planning on repasting my card when I switch cases and figured I'd replace the stock thermal pads with some better ones at the same time
> 
> I found the installation instructions for EK Waterblocks, and that uses 1.0mm pads for the VRM and 0.5 mm pads for the MEM. Just want to make sure those are the thicknesses used for the reference cooler as well before buying the wrong pads


You can double up if you need to, just make sure you order a bit extra.


----------



## morencyam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *buellersdayoff*
> 
> You can double up if you need to, just make sure you order a bit extra.


that's what I think I'm going to do. Buy a bunch of 0.5mm pads and double up if I need to. I did a live chat with Nvidia and they said they didn't have that information on hand, so I contacted Zotac to see if they knew the answer


----------



## leonman44

Guys , i am reading some awful things about gigabyte's rma procedure , they seem to respond very slow and its takes at least 15days to just "try" and decide if they will actually rma the card.... So what now , just sell it?


----------



## Gen Patton

Watch Jayz two cents on youtube he just did a video doing that it might help. With a EK water block for his gpu.
He water cooled two Vega cards.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Anyone here that played Destiny 2 at 1080 or 1440p with an overclocked 980 Ti?

I've just seen this benchmark https://www.techspot.com/review/1478-destiny-2-pc-benchmarks/ and I can't really believe that the 1070 beats the 980 Ti by *24 fps*


----------



## Velathawen

Is the beta still going? I can download it to run some benches if so, but I can't seem to get the install button anymore.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Anyone here that played Destiny 2 at 1080 or 1440p with an overclocked 980 Ti?
> 
> I've just seen this benchmark https://www.techspot.com/review/1478-destiny-2-pc-benchmarks/ and I can't really believe that the 1070 beats the 980 Ti by *24 fps*


the 980ti getting ~83% of a 1070 isn't off for out of the box performance for avg frame rates, min is ~91%. esp *if* that ref 980ti is only boosting to ~1300-1330.

take review benchmarks as an idea of performance, play-ability @resolution, but keep the salt shaker handy since YMMV.


----------



## mdd1986

Check out NEC Table 310.15 (B)(17). 18 Amps is the max and does not account for the terminal ratings. I do this stuff for a living so I know more than your average Joe when it comes to sizing conductors. I would also not recommend running 18Amps continuously (for more than 3 hours) in this application. I would find it hard to believe that a PSU would not have some sort of OCPD to prevent conductor overheating since it is a UL listed device.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Is the beta still going? I can download it to run some benches if so, but I can't seem to get the install button anymore.


Nah, it ended a few days ago.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> Check out NEC Table 310.15 (B)(17). 18 Amps is the max and does not account for the terminal ratings. I do this stuff for a living so I know more than your average Joe when it comes to sizing conductors. I would also not recommend running 18Amps continuously (for more than 3 hours) in this application. I would find it hard to believe that a PSU would not have some sort of OCPD to prevent conductor overheating since it is a UL listed device.


again you need to check:


*that is for a single conductor.* PEG has THREE (12v) conductors. the tables i provided are applicable.

been doing this stuff for over 25 years . . .


----------



## mdd1986

When they refer to multi-core, they are talking about 3-wire MC cable or the like that are constructed with 3 individual conductors.. I don't really consider this application to be a multi-conductor cable. This falls under a single conductor category. But this wouldn't be the first time I disagreed with someone on the NEC. They make it that way for a reason lol.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> When they refer to multi-core, they are talking about 3-wire MC cable or the like that are constructed with 3 individual conductors.. *I don't really consider this application to be a multi-conductor cable.* This falls under a single conductor category. But this wouldn't be the first time I disagreed with someone on the NEC. They make it that way for a reason lol.


well, it is 3 conductors carrying a load so you spec for that.

please go to the power supply sub forum and tell all those product mangers (from corsair, CM and evga) they have it wrong.


----------



## mdd1986

I'm not here to argue with people about their designs. If it works for them great. Its also entirely possible they do not follow the NEC and use other standards. Its also possible they are taking a more conservative approach in their design just to be extra safe. Always better to be conservative in the end. Like I said earlier it would surprise me if none of these conductors had some sort of OCPD anyway to prevent overheating.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Hello guys, i am really impressed by the 980ti's performance. I own a evga hybrid which as far as i know is based on the reference pcb layout, hence i'd like to ask you about the max allowed watts that can be set in a modded bios (and perhaps any relevant trick to implement in a modded bios for increased performance i.e. tighter or looser memory timings), since with the stock one it throttles hard over 1520MHz. Temps are held below 45oC easily, thus there is a large headroom for oc. TIA.


----------



## leonman44

Guys , is it normal if I have 2 monitors to get some stuttering in the secondary display when I am working in the primary?
Also when I am watching a movie in the secondary and then open my browser in the primary my sound stops for under a sec and then continues...
TestUfo also reports problem with syncing-stuttering , is this how it is?


----------



## stangflyer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Guys , is it normal if I have 2 monitors to get some stuttering in the secondary display when I am working in the primary?
> Also when I am watching a movie in the secondary and then open my browser in the primary my sound stops for under a sec and then continues...
> TestUfo also reports problem with syncing-stuttering , is this how it is?


Should not be stuttering but I have no answers for a fix. Sorry!


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> and so is this:
> 
> 
> have fun mixing up residential/industrial applications with electronics.
> 
> oh, and btw, SURPRISE! there is no OCP(D) on those, just each voltage rail; overheating and melting is real.


Again, nothing you said has provided any evidence that what I stated is incorrect sIr

Show me a code section that states the current ampacity for an 18awg wire. Sending snippets of websites doesn't count. I want a code reference.

FOR THE 100TH TIME. I'N NOT ENFORCING THE CODES JUST PROVIDING INFORMATION THAT IS PROVIDE WITHIN.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> and so is this:
> 
> 
> have fun mixing up residential/industrial applications with electronics.
> 
> oh, and btw, SURPRISE! there is no OCP(D) on those, just each voltage rail; overheating and melting is real.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, nothing you said has provided any evidence that what I stated is incorrect sIr
> 
> Show me a code section that states the current ampacity for an 18awg wire. Sending snippets of websites doesn't count. I want a code reference.
> 
> FOR THE 100TH TIME. I'N NOT ENFORCING THE CODES JUST PROVIDING INFORMATION THAT IS PROVIDE WITHIN.
Click to expand...

funny enough a web site snippet was good enough for 18 amp single conductor but when three different ones disagrees w/you; NOOOO!









you haven't provided the code yourself and for 100th time, *you're wrong for this application*. for someone who say they aren't enforcing the code, you're certainly is basing your argument on it. as i said, go tell all the product managers on this forum that they are all wrong.


----------



## mdd1986

I used my code book for reference not a website sorry you are wrong once again. I have provided an actual code reference article number. My application is not wrong because you cant read the code and is very clear if you read and understand the code.Don't believe everything you read on the internet. I'm not enforcing anything just proving that I'm not wrong like you said I am.


----------



## looniam

what you are stating doesn't apply. you're missing "single conductor in bundle or raceway." part in your codebook.


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what you are stating doesn't apply. you're missing "single conductor in bundle or raceway." part in your codebook.


As far as I know the code only cares about conductors run in a raceway, cable tray, direct burred or in free air. This application would follow under the free air category so you use that table. There are different tables for Tri-plexed Conductors used for medium voltage applications (5kV to 38kV).

Table 310.15(B)(17) doesn't care how many insulated conductors you run in parallel as long as there is "Free" air between them and each conductor is individuality insulated.

There are different requirements for AC/MC cable since that is kind of an oddball situation.

It is very rare you would ever us table 310.15(B)(17) in buildings. Table 310.15(B)(16) is basically the standard. Also keep in mind that the 18amp rating for the #18 wire is assuming you have a 90 degree C rated terminal which is pretty rare. Most are 75 degree C.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> assuming the wire is 18AWG you are looking at a max of around 18 amps. 12V x 18A = 216watts. I wouldn't pull more juice than that for an extended period of time on that connector or the conductor will overheat and melt the connector/insulation. Best to use 2 like others mentioned.


I've pulled 600w off of 1 8pin and 16pin on my OG titan for extended periods of time on 18AWG wires with no issues.
Wire didn't get hot either.


----------



## mdd1986

Well assuming the load is split evenly on the 4 pairs in the 8 pin connector that's about 12.5 amps at 12VDC. If its split with another connector of additional 12VDC pairs the amperage on each conductor decreases further. So it doesn't surprise me it wasn't overheating.

This probably isn't 100% exactly of what is happening between your PSU and Graphics card as far as power distribution but the overall concept should be similar.


----------



## nhidog

I just got a watercooled EVA GTX 980ti SC+, I currently have an Ryzen 1700 system with no internal graphics. Was wondering how difficult it is to flash and if the instruction are up to date. I've done flashing of motherboard, AMD cards and know how to recover from bad flashes using another graphics card, just watercooling require extra of draining loop to move graphics card to different PCI slot which I'd like to avoid.

1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.
3. cmd window: Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder. Shows cards in system with ID nvflash --list
4. Device Manager: Start, run, device manager in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards
5. cmd window: To flash: nvflash -6 GM200.rom Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie. nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.

6. Device Manager: in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards

7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.

Question about step 4, when disabling, my video output won't go blank?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> what you are stating doesn't apply. you're missing "single conductor in bundle or raceway." part in your codebook.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know the code only cares about conductors run in a raceway, cable tray, direct burred or in free air. This application would follow under the free air category so you use that table. There are different tables for Tri-plexed Conductors used for medium voltage applications (5kV to 38kV).
> 
> Table 310.15(B)(17) doesn't care how many insulated conductors you run in parallel as long as there is "Free" air between them and each conductor is individuality insulated.
> 
> There are different requirements for AC/MC cable since that is kind of an oddball situation.
> 
> It is very rare you would ever us table 310.15(B)(17) in buildings. Table 310.15(B)(16) is basically the standard. Also keep in mind that the 18amp rating for the #18 wire is assuming you have a 90 degree C rated terminal which is pretty rare. Most are 75 degree C.
Click to expand...

for the application of a psu it's not in free air category as those wires are bundles together in sleeving which makes it 3 conductor; _building codes have nothing to do with it_.


----------



## buellersdayoff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhidog*
> 
> 4. Device Manager: Start, run, device manager in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards
> 
> Question about step 4, when disabling, my video output won't go blank?


Windows is still displayed


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhidog*
> 
> I just got a watercooled EVA GTX 980ti SC+, I currently have an Ryzen 1700 system with no internal graphics. Was wondering how difficult it is to flash and if the instruction are up to date. I've done flashing of motherboard, AMD cards and know how to recover from bad flashes using another graphics card, just watercooling require extra of draining loop to move graphics card to different PCI slot which I'd like to avoid.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Get nvflash from the first post. http://bit.ly/1LYAntY
> 2. Get the BIOS (.rom). Save to the same dir.
> 3. cmd window: Start, Run, cmd, right-click, Run as Administrator, go to the nvflash folder. Shows cards in system with ID nvflash --list
> 4. Device Manager: Start, run, device manager in Display adapters. right click/Disable all cards
> 5. cmd window: To flash: nvflash -6 GM200.rom Where GM200 is whatever BIOS you're using. Index option to specify which card to flash, ie. nvflash -6 --index=0 GM200.rom You will have to confirm 'y' a few times.
> 
> 6. Device Manager: in Display adapters. right click/Enable all cards
> 
> 7. Reboot, let the card get set up, reboot again.
> 
> 
> 
> Question about step 4, when disabling, my video output won't go blank?


or you can just drag the rom file over nvflash64.exe and watch the magic happen. you will be asked to proceed at one point; screen will flash to disable the driver, flash then re-able the driver both momentary blanks on the screen.

haven't used the device manager in almost 2 years thanks to *joe dirt*


----------



## mdd1986

Like I said if you can show me an actual code reference that says otherwise I will use the National Electric Code because I know its way more stringent than any thing used for electronics.Maybe IEEE has something specifically for power supplies or possibly UL.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> _i am talking about designing power supplies._ the *WHOLE TOPIC* was that little box people call a PSU and use it to power their computer. and yes i am aware that bundle of cables outside the psu . .some being modular and some not. . . it does connect to the graphic card.


So is the primary limitation the connectors or the actual wire gauge?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> _i am talking about designing power supplies._ the *WHOLE TOPIC* was that little box people call a PSU and use it to power their computer. and yes i am aware that bundle of cables outside the psu . .some being modular and some not. . . it does connect to the graphic card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the primary limitation the connectors or the actual wire gauge?
Click to expand...

the connectors/pins. they only need to provide 7 amp each as per pci-sig specs:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






most "quality" psu manufacturers exceed that (read NOT diablotek!) up to ~11 amps.


----------



## nhidog

T
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> or you can just drag the rom file over nvflash64.exe and watch the magic happen. you will be asked to proceed at one point; screen will flash to disable the driver, flash then re-able the driver both momentary blanks on the screen.
> 
> haven't used the device manager in almost 2 years thanks to *joe dirt*


Thanks, I finish putting my loop together and found the card is already running 1.274v and boosting to 1392. Guess someone prior already flashed it.


----------



## leonman44

I have to report that even with stock bios my card continues to degrade I did suddenly fall from 1530 to 1510








I did repaste my card again using MX4 after only 3 months and my temps went down by 13c including stock bios flash , now i get 70c max!


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I have to report that even with stock bios my card continues to degrade I did suddenly fall from 1530 to 1510
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did repaste my card again using MX4 after only 3 months and my temps went down by 13c including stock bios flash , now i get 70c max!


What voltages were you running to get degradation?


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> What voltages were you running to get degradation?


Mostly 1.31v but i used 1.28v as well , i was running good for 6 months i could get 1580 then dropped to 1560 and i thought that it could be a driver change or games becoming more demanding but i was wrong , now after 1 year and 1 month my card started to crash within secs so i did restore stock bios and now i am only 1510/7600 stable when i could get 1560/8000 stable out of the box , all i need is to survive until volta , then i will sell it and do an instant upgrade as Gigabytes rma are so bad.... I could always get a 1080ti but they have been out for a long time so its definitely not worth it as volta will be released at early 2018


----------



## Velathawen

I get that we are OCN and all but is it really worth it to kill your card for 5% real world fps difference?


----------



## melodystyle2003

No is not worth it by any means. Just for some benches is the fun part. I tend to overclock it as much it can go with the stock voltage, i even experiment undervoltage in order to extend gpu's lifespan.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I get that we are OCN and all but is it really worth it to kill your card for 5% real world fps difference?


No its not fun at all.... Better keep with 1.22-1.24v max and enjoy your card until next upgrade without any problems


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok guys i am sorry to say i will be leaviing the 980ti club. my 980tisc was running hot fans were not spining, i called Evga they told me to ship it back and they sent me a 1080, my new card will arriive this Thursday. so i got 8 gigs instead of 6. thanks ii will send photos once it arrives and i install it.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Ok guys i am sorry to say i will be leaviing the 980ti club. my 980tisc was running hot fans were not spining, i called Evga they told me to ship it back and they sent me a 1080, my new card will arriive this Thursday. so i got 8 gigs instead of 6. thanks ii will send photos once it arrives and i install it.


Lucky you! Free upgrade.









Is there any way you could request a Titan X Maxwell instead?


----------



## Renairy

Can somebody please teach me how to apply my *+139Mhz* offset to the vbios via maxwell BIOS tweaker?

I would like to overclock the card permanantly so i dont have to use software.
Thankyou in advance.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> I would like to overclock the card permanantly so i dont have to use software.


Is there any specific reason why you are averse to using software to control overclocks? You shouldn't really bother modding the BIOS unless you need to raise power limit or voltage limits as it will void your warranty.

Anyway download the BIOS tweaker: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/27711

Extract your BIOS, you can either overclock manually or with boost clock. If going for manual, change TDP base clock and 3D base clock. If you want to auto boost, change boost clock and go into the voltage table and find the ID of the overclock voltage you normally use, remember that ID and go to boost table tab. Change boost clock until that ID matches the overclock speed you want for your overclock.

Or if you aren't sure, post your BIOS on the Maxwell BIOS thread and have an experienced member mod it for you.


----------



## Waffles13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Ok guys i am sorry to say i will be leaviing the 980ti club. my 980tisc was running hot fans were not spining, i called Evga they told me to ship it back and they sent me a 1080, my new card will arriive this Thursday. so i got 8 gigs instead of 6. thanks ii will send photos once it arrives and i install it.


Did they require you to have the original packaging? I stupidly trashed mine about a year ago, although I do still have all the accessories and whatnot.

The fans on mine have been whining for a while and the temps have been nearly unmanageable even after repasting and setting a ridiculously aggressive fan curve. I figured I would just tough it out until Volta but if they are handing out free upgrades then maybe it's worth going without a GPU for a week or two during the RMA.


----------



## Velathawen

If only MSI had that type of warranty


----------



## Gen Patton

Waffles you keep all the accessories make sure when they giive you a rim # put it on the box.your shipping to them. call them first and let them set you up a rim number but you must have at least 2" of packing all around the box. And this is why ii don't buy from the others Evga has great customer service just liike Cosair .Now parts are in Motoko from these Companies. And ii trust them, along with Asrock.


----------



## Gen Patton

hahah but the Titan x is not besting the 1080ti.


----------



## DiceAir

So i ahve a major issue. ione of my fans on my 980 ti HOF just stopped working. What can I do to fix it. I need some sort of fiy sullotion


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So i ahve a major issue. ione of my fans on my 980 ti HOF just stopped working. What can I do to fix it. I need some sort of fiy sullotion


Check ebay, they sometimes have OEM fans that can work. Or try a local swap meet and offer to buy any dead HOF cards to cannibalise the fans.


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Check ebay, they sometimes have OEM fans that can work. Or try a local swap meet and offer to buy any dead HOF cards to cannibalise the fans.


Both of those not possible. I'm from south Africa so not many have 980 ti hof cards and ebay purchase is a bit risky for me but I can if i really must. What about getting the same sized fans from another brand gpu if I can get my hands on it and just rewire it to a moleks connection? mayeb that can work but before doing anything diy what are my other options. I can get myself arctic Accelero Hybrid III-120 Taht would turn to around $139,99 (R1807,16). That's not super bad for a fix and even better temps and already confirmed with arctic that it will work on the 980ti HOF if I buy the generic version.


----------



## mdd1986

anyone else have the 980TI hydra what are the typical temps you are seeing? I'm seeing 50 degree C at max load.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> anyone else have the 980TI hydra what are the typical temps you are seeing? I'm seeing 50 degree C at max load.


Hydra? If it is an AIO like the Hybrid or Seahawk then up to 60C is fine when overclocking (make sure the VRM fans are working). My stock AIO gets 50C in a warm environment.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> So i ahve a major issue. ione of my fans on my 980 ti HOF just stopped working. What can I do to fix it. I need some sort of fiy sullotion


I've always had good luck ghetto modding aftermarket fans onto my videocards lately. I've been able to add more powerful fans w/shrouds that have resulted in better temps.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> hahah but the Titan x is not besting the 1080ti.


They're going to give you a 1080ti to replace your 980Ti? You hit the jackpot!


----------



## DiceAir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I've always had good luck ghetto modding aftermarket fans onto my videocards lately. I've been able to add more powerful fans w/shrouds that have resulted in better temps.


Ok so far so good. My temps are in crontol and very low. maybe the tiny 80mm fan is just not enough or it was semi faulty to begin with. Maybe was running at ery low speed and I just didn't notice it. All I need is to figure a way to make the corsair sp120L spin slower or stop when on desktop cause running at full speed all the time will reduce the lifespan of the fan and I don't want that right now.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

I got curious whether or not 2 separate pci-e cables would affect the performance of the gpu and did some research.
Jayztwocents talked about it and I've also read on other forums that two separate cables may have a positive impact on the overclock of the gpu.

I've looked up the FAQs of Seasonic and even they suggest TWO separate cables for one graphics card, if the TDP is above 225W - (with a Power Target of 130% I am around 300watt)
I've been using since ever only one pci-e cable that had two connectors, which are 6p+2p. As I did some tests with the bios mod and the oc of my card I've encountered some errors regarding the power limit and power target.

In other words, I am curious if some of you use one or two pci-e cables for their card. I will also give it a try later and try a different oc, maybe my chip isn't as bad







............. #hope

Ps. *Out of curiosity, if you draw too much power from one pcie connector, could this damage the psu over time, or the card itself?* (because I had cards drawing easily over 225W due to overclock...)


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> *Out of curiosity, if you draw too much power from one pcie connector, could this damage the psu over time, or the card itself?* (because I had cards drawing easily over 225W due to overclock...)


Could damage both, but a good quality PSU will have over-specced cables anyway. I personally use separate cables as soon as my GPU has a power design limit of 225W or higher as the official spec states that an 8-pin cable should be able to carry at least 150W.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Could damage both, but a good quality PSU will have over-specced cables anyway. I personally use separate cables as soon as my GPU has a power design limit of 225W or higher as the official spec states that an 8-pin cable should be able to carry at least 150W.


Hm, I'm a little worried now.

It's definitely a good psu, at least was one of the best like 5 years ago (Seasonic X Series 660W +80Gold).
But after 5+ years (of wrong usage?) I read in their FAQs that I should've used two separate cables for everything over 225W and I always was over 225W due to OC etc....

This could explain the Power Limit I was hitting and the complete hard stuck driver crash and low clocks, which required a restart...

I've got to ask since I'm unsure: The psu uses those kind of pcie cables http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200911/seasonicX750_cab3.jpg as you can see they're split in two 6+2 pins. Is there a difference in me using an adapter that converts two 6pins to one 8pin or taking only one half of the two separate pcie cable? Yes or? Because I would have 2x 225W with the adapter on two pcie cables and only 2x 150W with one half of the two cables? Wouldn't I?

*Edit: Nevermind, with the adapter it should still be 150W due to two 6pins which both equal 75W each... so I could use one 8pin of one cable, it offers two 8pins since it's split, and the other 8pin of the second cable, right?*


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hydra? If it is an AIO like the Hybrid or Seahawk then up to 60C is fine when overclocking (make sure the VRM fans are working). My stock AIO gets 50C in a warm environment.


sorry yes the EVGA hybrid was posting on my phone didn't realize it auto corrected it to that lol.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Ok so far so good. My temps are in crontol and very low. maybe the tiny 80mm fan is just not enough or it was semi faulty to begin with. Maybe was running at ery low speed and I just didn't notice it. All I need is to figure a way to make the corsair sp120L spin slower or stop when on desktop cause running at full speed all the time will reduce the lifespan of the fan and I don't want that right now.


What I did is I used an old baby-AT PSU power switch cable and connected it via molex connectors (the 12V lines) to the PSU switch then to the hot leads on some molex connectors and 4-pin fan connectors. The grounds to the molex connectors and 4-pin fan connectors are connected to the grounds on the same molex connector that has its 12V leads going to the PSU switch. So I just shut off the fans when I'm not gaming.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DiceAir*
> 
> Both of those not possible. I'm from south Africa so not many have 980 ti hof cards and ebay purchase is a bit risky for me but I can if i really must. What about getting the same sized fans from another brand gpu if I can get my hands on it and just rewire it to a moleks connection? mayeb that can work but before doing anything diy what are my other options. I can get myself arctic Accelero Hybrid III-120 Taht would turn to around $139,99 (R1807,16). That's not super bad for a fix and even better temps and already confirmed with arctic that it will work on the 980ti HOF if I buy the generic version.


As long as the fans are the same diameter and thickness as the HOF you can make it work. Worse case scenario, you can even buy a standard fan to GPU adaptor from EKWB webshop.

Ebay isn't that bad, I repaired my 560ti Twin Frozr II using fans off ebay.

Actually, if you disassemble the HOF card, could you take one of the fans out and take a photo of the OEM? I can search the OEM model directly.


----------



## Renairy

Just picked up this hardly used Hybrid GTX 980ti off a local who never gamed. Card still has the stickers on it.
Was never overclocked.
But i unlocked the BIOS and found a 24/7 stable *1531 Mhz* at *1.255v*. Memory got a 300mhz (*3800 Mhz*) bump also.
Temps are *53c* and the card is pretty silent.


----------



## Velathawen

Looks like you have a winner, congrats!


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Looks like you have a winner, congrats!


Cold temperatures does weird things to the 980ti. On my my old Laithan modded g1)which i just recently helped a friend watercool, went from 1485mhz on air to 1500mhz @1.24v. We haven't pushed it but i think its got 1550mhz in it.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

To simplify my previous question: My gpu definitely needs over 225W and my PSU recommends two separate pcie cables for that.

*Is there a difference if I use two cables, but only one connector (they're split like these http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200911/seasonicX750_cab3.jpg and I didn't find any single 8pin pcie cable, only either 2x 8 pin or 2x 6+2pin which all were split like mine) or again two cables, but use on both an 2x6 pin to 8pin adapter?* Technically both should draw 150W and the first suggestion should be better since it wouldn't require an adapter?


----------



## mnemo_05

nice temps!

and I am here struggling to keep mine under 60c, although i keep the fan on my h75 under 1k rpm


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> Was never overclocked.












But nice find nontheless, the Hybrid is great card.









Also Furmark is a useless test as it throttles power limit now (notice that 63% GPU usage). You're better off testing temps with Heaven, Valley or Superpostition.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> To simplify my previous question: My gpu definitely needs over 225W and my PSU recommends two separate pcie cables for that.
> 
> *Is there a difference if I use two cables, but only one connector (they're split like these http://www.pcstats.com/articleimages/200911/seasonicX750_cab3.jpg and I didn't find any single 8pin pcie cable, only either 2x 8 pin or 2x 6+2pin which all were split like mine) or again two cables, but use on both an 2x6 pin to 8pin adapter?* Technically both should draw 150W and the first suggestion should be better since it wouldn't require an adapter?


not sure why you just don't disconnect the daisy chained connection (the 6 pin) from off the single cable and add another cable to connect to it on the card?

btw some of those X series swap between 8 pin and 16 pin "bricks" that plug into the psu ie:

8 pin "brick"


that is what you want to avoid. not only are you double the power (you're sharing 6 power connections on three pins). the more power you draw through a wire, the more ripple you get causing instability.

16 pin "brick":


if your psu accepts those, that is perfect. the 18 pin brick connects to six 12v power pins. but does those work?

this is 8 pin only:



this is 16 pin:



if you buy cables, be sure what you need.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

@looniam

PSU:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



https://www.bjorn3d.com/2011/07/seasonic-x-series-660w-modular-power-supply/



The pcie connections on my psu are both 12pins, so 12 pin brick, of which the connectors going in the gpu are split in two 6+2pin.

Now the FAQ says: "everything above 225W requires 2 separate cables".

1 pcie cable = 2x 6+2pin connectors, but since I require two cables, I would leave 2 of 4 pcie conntectors loose in the case un-connected. Is this bad, besides creating more cable mess? Should I rather use an 2x 6 pin into one 8pin adapter or not? Is there even a cable that has a 12pin brick but only one 8pin connector for the gpu?

*Edit: I've re-read your comment, so you advise me to remove one of the two 6 pins from the 12 pin brick that goes into the psu?*


----------



## melodystyle2003

When we can somehow consider that a power supply is incapable of properly power feeding a gpu? Except of obvious situations where the pc system crashes (which again can be doubtful), is there any way to observe that the power delivered to our gpu is not enough? I.e. while running furmark with stock clocks and power limitations emerge even when bios power limits are set high (e.g. 400 Watts), can we say that psu needs replacement?


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nice find nontheless, the Hybrid is great card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Furmark is a useless test as it throttles power limit now (notice that 63% GPU usage). You're better off testing temps with Heaven, Valley or Superpostition.


Thanks, but a few points.
Firstly, its OC Scanner X you see in the screenshot not Furmark.
Secondly, i've been stressing the card for 7 days straight and ive used alot more than just one tool or benchmark.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> When we can somehow consider that a power supply is incapable of properly power feeding a gpu? Except of obvious situations where the pc system crashes (which again can be doubtful), is there any way to observe that the power delivered to our gpu is not enough? I.e. while running furmark with stock clocks and power limitations emerge even when bios power limits are set high (e.g. 400 Watts), can we say that psu needs replacement?


In the event where I melted my PCI-e power connector, the computer boots up every time and can run any simple 3D load but will crash on graphics intensive bechmarks and games. This probably meant any time the P0 state is stressed with a high enough GPU usage to surpass the reduced power draw from one of the burnt out connector.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> When we can somehow consider that a power supply is incapable of properly power feeding a gpu? Except of obvious situations where the pc system crashes (which again can be doubtful), is there any way to observe that the power delivered to our gpu is not enough? I.e. while running furmark with stock clocks and power limitations emerge even when bios power limits are set high (e.g. 400 Watts), can we say that psu needs replacement?


Your biggest issue when a PSU is insufficient is the Voltage regulation goes to crap.
Most of the time, the OCP trips straight away. For the cases not enough to trip OCP, the main symptom is random crashing.


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But nice find nontheless, the Hybrid is great card.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also Furmark is a useless test as it throttles power limit now (notice that 63% GPU usage). You're better off testing temps with Heaven, Valley or Superpostition.


How do you feel now maestro?


----------



## Desolutional

OC Scanner X is a front end to Furmark. Did you raise the power limit when you modded the BIOS? The stock power limit on the Hybrid is quite poor for heavy overclocking as it will power limit you in certain games (I have one).









The only game I can think of that reaches the power limit I set (350W, 140%) is GTA V at 4K or The Witcher 3, also at 4K. I'll have to check later on.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> @looniam
> 
> PSU:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.bjorn3d.com/2011/07/seasonic-x-series-660w-modular-power-supply/
> 
> 
> 
> The pcie connections on my psu are both 12pins, *so 12 pin brick*, of which the connectors going in the gpu are *split in two 6+2pin*.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Now the FAQ says: "everything above 225W requires 2 separate cables".
> 
> 1 pcie cable = 2x 6+2pin connectors, but since I require two cables, I would leave 2 of 4 pcie conntectors loose in the case un-connected. Is this bad, besides creating more cable mess? Should I rather use an 2x 6 pin into one 8pin adapter or not? Is there even a cable that has a 12pin brick but only one 8pin connector for the gpu?
> 
> 
> 
> *Edit: I've re-read your comment, so you advise me to remove one of the two 6 pins from the 12 pin brick that goes into the psu?*


12 pin = 2(6+2) is fine. what matters is the connection at the PSU having more than just three 12v wires. what i advise against is _a single 8 pin brick_ on the psu to supply for 2(6+2) connections.

in other words, those two cables going to a single 12 pin brick is wired as two cables. the FAQ i will assume are for general use and _may not apply the same to all seasonic units._


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 12 pin = 2(6+2) is fine. what matters is the connection at the PSU having more than just three 12v wires. what i advise against is _a single 8 pin brick_ on the psu to supply for 2(6+2) connections.
> 
> in other words, those two cables going to a single 12 pin brick is wired as two cables. the FAQ i will assume are for general use and _may not apply the same to all seasonic units._


So, although the Ti is well over 225W I'm still more or less good to go with the 12pin that splits into 2x 6+2pins, which both are connected to the gpu? So no need in the end to create cable mess and connect two separate cables ( which are split in two, so 2 connected to the gpu while the other two "laying" around) to the gpu?

*By the way: Could I remove the 6 pins from the 12pin socket, since one 12 pin socket has two 6+2pin connectors? This way I could use two separate cables without having two laying around in the case.*


----------



## Renairy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> OC Scanner X is a front end to Furmark. Did you raise the power limit when you modded the BIOS? The stock power limit on the Hybrid is quite poor for heavy overclocking as it will power limit you in certain games (I have one).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only game I can think of that reaches the power limit I set (350W, 140%) is GTA V at 4K or The Witcher 3, also at 4K. I'll have to check later on.


Yes ofcourse i raised it lol. Its essential.
I also left boost to run as intended, i love that feature.

What clocks are you getting and with what vomtage/temp? etc.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> So, although the Ti is well over 225W I'm still more or less good to go with the 12pin that splits into 2x 6+2pins, which both are connected to the gpu? So no need in the end to create cable mess and connect two separate cables ( which are split in two, so 2 connected to the gpu while the other two "laying" around) to the gpu?


My bigger concern is power delivery stability and OCP protection.

Some PSUs have fairly draconian OCPs which will trip when you try to draw 225W through a single PSU port.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> My bigger concern is power delivery stability and OCP protection.
> 
> Some PSUs have fairly draconian OCPs which will trip when you try to draw 225W through a single PSU port.


That's the thing, I hit several times the power limit when I increased the power target to 130% which sometimes caused a driver crash. It worked pretty good at 125% pt, until yesterday when gta 5 caused my card to hit the limit after disabling vsync which extremely stressed out my card at 1440p.

Jayztwocents did a video about it 



 and I found the FAQ from seasonic, so I thought I could give it a shot.

However, now I'm kinda stuck with two loose cables in my case, which sucks for the cable management and my current psu doesn't offer me single pci sockets. Since the 12 pin socket, which is connected to the psu, has both cables attached to it split, could I remove one cable (6 pins) from the 12 pin socket, to have only one of two 6+2 pin cables left? This way the two loose cables would be gone, which would make my case clean again.

It's this kind of cable (the first left one), as you can see, 12pin socket and two 6+2 pin connectors, which are split / separated


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Renairy*
> 
> What clocks are you getting and with what vomtage/temp? etc.


1500MHz with 1.23V and 55C. I use that to play at 4K so most of the time I get around 50 to 60 fps. I probably need to do a repaste eventually.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 12 pin = 2(6+2) is fine. what matters is the connection at the PSU having more than just three 12v wires. what i advise against is _a single 8 pin brick_ on the psu to supply for 2(6+2) connections.
> 
> in other words, those two cables going to a single 12 pin brick is wired as two cables. the FAQ i will assume are for general use and _may not apply the same to all seasonic units._
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, although the Ti is well over 225W I'm still more or less good to go with the 12pin that splits into 2x 6+2pins, which both are connected to the gpu? So no need in the end to create cable mess and connect two separate cables ( which are split in two, so 2 connected to the gpu while the other two "laying" around) to the gpu?
> 
> *By the way: Could I remove the 6 pins from the 12pin socket, since one 12 pin socket has two 6+2pin connectors? This way I could use two separate cables without having two laying around in the case.*
Click to expand...

let me put it to you this way:

*that 12 pin brick IS two cables.*

so that is all you need and isn't the problem with your card.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> My bigger concern is power delivery stability and OCP protection.
> 
> Some PSUs have fairly draconian OCPs which will trip when you try to draw 225W through a single PSU port.


that season X series is fine. i think you are mixing up 12v multi rail systems that are easier to "overload."


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> let me put it to you this way:
> 
> *that 12 pin brick IS two cables.*
> 
> so that is all you need and isn't the problem with your card."


I know that the 12 pin brick is two cables, both 6+2 pin, however is it safe to pull more than 225W from this 12 pin socket?

I used until today only that one pcie 12pin socket and the two cables it offered for every gpu I've had, therefore I could continue this path by the saying "never change a running system". But the FAQ mentions to use separate cables for everything over 225W, but is the the 12 pin brick that has two 6+2 pin connectors considered two separate cables and efficient enough for the Ti? https://seasonic.com/faq/

I really don't know and I just want to be sure.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> let me put it to you this way:
> 
> *that 12 pin brick IS two cables.*
> 
> so that is all you need and isn't the problem with your card."
> 
> 
> 
> I know that the 12 pin brick is two cables, both 6+2 pin, however is it safe to pull more than 225W from this 12 pin socket?
> 
> I used until today only that one pcie 12pin socket and the two cables it offered for every gpu I've had, therefore I could continue this path by the saying "never change a running system". But the FAQ mentions to use separate cables for everything over 225W, but is the the 12 pin brick that has two 6+2 pin connectors considered two separate cables and efficient enough for the Ti? https://seasonic.com/faq/
> 
> I really don't know and I just want to be sure.
Click to expand...

don't let the FAQs throw you off. i am very sure that is for _connections to the PSU._ what they are telling you is not use a cable that is _8pin to the psu_ to power _dual 6/8 pin connection*S*_ on a single cable.

that 12 pin brick has SIX 12v power connections; enough for two separate connections. treat it the way it is wired, two connections. seasonic knew what they were doing.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't let the FAQs throw you off. i am very sure that is for _connections to the PSU._ what they are telling you is not use a cable that is _8pin to the psu_ to power _dual 6/8 pin connection*S*_ on a single cable.
> 
> that 12 pin brick has SIX 12v power connections; enough for two separate connections. treat it the way it is wired, two connections. seasonic knew what they were doing.


Thank you for your help, I feel more relieved now.

I suspected that they may have mentioned single 8pin connections, but the thing is I simply wasn't sure about all that. And the fact that I hit the power limit with my power target made me think that maybe the connections couldn't support the card with enough power, and that maybe this had something to do with it.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> Well assuming the load is split evenly on the 4 pairs in the 8 pin connector that's about 12.5 amps at 12VDC. If its split with another connector of additional 12VDC pairs the amperage on each conductor decreases further. So it doesn't surprise me it wasn't overheating.
> 
> This probably isn't 100% exactly of what is happening between your PSU and Graphics card as far as power distribution but the overall concept should be similar.


The only difference from 8pin vs 6pin is the addition of an extra ground wire and sense wire.

The card was drawing near 50 amps.
There is only 3 12v wires on a 6pin and 8pin connector.

So a total of 6 12v wires is taking on 50 amps, minus a couple amps for the pcie slot.

Considering you thought power draw was evenly split between each wire is enough reason to quit arguing with that guy over things you don't understand.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't let the FAQs throw you off. i am very sure that is for _connections to the PSU._ what they are telling you is not use a cable that is _8pin to the psu_ to power _dual 6/8 pin connection*S*_ on a single cable.
> 
> that 12 pin brick has SIX 12v power connections; enough for two separate connections. treat it the way it is wired, two connections. seasonic knew what they were doing.


My Rosewill PSU has two dual 8-pin leads coming out of the PSU and that's it. I guess for one video card I can use both leads, but for SLI I'd be screwed.


----------



## looniam

i wouldn't hesitate to run mid range cards w/each card on one cable.

that was the best bang for the buck "back in the day" but that SLI support anymore . . .

i would guess a psu w/o enough single connections probably is cutting the total wattage a little close (ie. ~650-750 watt or even "budget" 850s.) for big chip cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> don't let the FAQs throw you off. i am very sure that is for _connections to the PSU._ what they are telling you is not use a cable that is _8pin to the psu_ to power _dual 6/8 pin connection*S*_ on a single cable.
> 
> that 12 pin brick has SIX 12v power connections; enough for two separate connections. treat it the way it is wired, two connections. seasonic knew what they were doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your help, I feel more relieved now.
> 
> I suspected that they may have mentioned single 8pin connections, but the thing is I simply wasn't sure about all that. And the fact that *I hit the power limit with my power target made me think that maybe the connections couldn't support the card with enough power*, and that maybe this had something to do with it.
Click to expand...

that means the card is wanting more power than _the bios_ is set for. the power to them is fine.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> i wouldn't hesitate to run mid range cards w/each card on one cable.
> that was the best bang for the buck "back in the day" but that SLI support anymore . . .
> i would guess a psu w/o enough single connections probably is cutting the total wattage a little close (ie. ~650-750 watt or even "budget" 850s.) for big chip cards.
> that means the card is wanting more power than _the bios_ is set for. the power to them is fine.


It should be enough, I mean, I had several gpus over these years, even sli, and I used the 12 pin brick and the two 6+2 pin connectors without any problems at all.
However seein the FAQ and the 



 really clouded my vision and made me question myself.
I realized that in Jayz video for example his cable has a tail, while mine are two separate cables in one big brick, but then I questioned whether or not the 12 pin brick would be enough for the two 6+2 cables, and since the Ti uses two 8 pins, I would draw power from 12 pins and share it through 16 pins. But even if I used the second Pcie socket of the psu, it would've been just a different rail, but still again a 6 pin cable that would divide the power by 8 pins, so it wouldn't actually make any difference, other that create more cable mess in the case.

By the way, how long is it safe to use a power supply? By that I mean if we take into consideration that you clean it every couple of months together with your pc. The Seasonic used to be a pretty good psu, but it's in use for like 6 years or so, not sure how long I could or should use it. I've looked up the psus from Seasonic and 100 or 150 bucks (for example this or that - probably would go with the titanium one) are not the world currently, so if a new psu is advised it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## looniam

ask 10 people how long a psu lasts and get 10 different answers. aside from the obvious issue of "quality"; it pretty much boils down to _how much_ of a load for _how long_ and at _what temp_.

believing you haven't done any crazy stuff, i don't think there is a need to swap that x-series


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NeedMoreJuice*
> 
> That's the thing, I hit several times the power limit when I increased the power target to 130% which sometimes caused a driver crash. It worked pretty good at 125% pt, until yesterday when gta 5 caused my card to hit the limit after disabling vsync which extremely stressed out my card at 1440p.
> 
> Jayztwocents did a video about it
> 
> 
> 
> and I found the FAQ from seasonic, so I thought I could give it a shot.
> 
> However, now I'm kinda stuck with two loose cables in my case, which sucks for the cable management and my current psu doesn't offer me single pci sockets. Since the 12 pin socket, which is connected to the psu, has both cables attached to it split, could I remove one cable (6 pins) from the 12 pin socket, to have only one of two 6+2 pin cables left? This way the two loose cables would be gone, which would make my case clean again.
> 
> It's this kind of cable (the first left one), as you can see, 12pin socket and two 6+2 pin connectors, which are split / separated
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Mmmm you can try to see if CableMod sell a kit for your particular PSU?
That way you can have the best of both worlds, power delivery stability and good management.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ask 10 people how long a psu lasts and get 10 different answers. aside from the obvious issue of "quality"; it pretty much boils down to _how much_ of a load for _how long_ and at _what temp_.
> 
> believing you haven't done any crazy stuff, i don't think there is a need to swap that x-series


This is the truth. I had a small PSU (maybe 3/4 the size of a full size PSU) that had good specs, but the cheap sleeve-bearing fan died. A day later the entire PSU fried.


----------



## NeedMoreJuice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ask 10 people how long a psu lasts and get 10 different answers. aside from the obvious issue of "quality"; it pretty much boils down to _how much_ of a load for _how long_ and at _what temp_.
> 
> believing you haven't done any crazy stuff, i don't think there is a need to swap that x-series


I kinda expected that answer








Crazy stuff, meh, just the usual oc and extensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> Mmmm you can try to see if CableMod sell a kit for your particular PSU?
> That way you can have the best of both worlds, power delivery stability and good management.


Cablemod either offers extensions or 200~ bucks sleeved sets. I know that sleeving cables is a lot of annoying work, but personally it's not worth for me.

Although Seasonic and many other companies changed their cables to those disgusting hard plastic, which looks like licorice strings, I'd rather grab one of those psus with some extensions.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> This is the truth. I had a small PSU (maybe 3/4 the size of a full size PSU) that had good specs, but the cheap sleeve-bearing fan died. A day later the entire PSU fried.


It makes sense thoughh, small psu, no fan, easy heat.
This gives me a little to think since there is no way for me to see the fan of my psu, because it's that kind you install down instead of up.


----------



## Velathawen

You can usually get a discount code if you buy eligible motherboards or wait for big sales. I picked up a set of cables for my 1050 gs for $40 inc shipping during their sale earlier this year and they are definitely worth it.


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> The only difference from 8pin vs 6pin is the addition of an extra ground wire and sense wire.
> 
> The card was drawing near 50 amps.
> There is only 3 12v wires on a 6pin and 8pin connector.
> 
> So a total of 6 12v wires is taking on 50 amps, minus a couple amps for the pcie slot.
> 
> Considering you thought power draw was evenly split between each wire is enough reason to quit arguing with that guy over things you don't understand.


I was actually 100% sure they weren't split evenly which I explained in my post. I was making that assumption to make the number easier to work with. So instead of 4 pairs we are talking about 3 pairs which would increase the draw on each from 12.2 amps to 16.6 amps. Thats assuming its split evenly 3 ways which we know is not the case. We also know that its unlikely to have all 50 amps on a single pair and 0 amps on the other 2.

So the current draw is anywhere from 16 amps to 50 amps. Is that what you are tying to say? Are you saying in this scenario the conductors should have overheated?


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Im waiting for this card tomorrow, Nice upgrade from nvidia 8600gt. Must be huge performance jump


Halo Mas Eko









It is a beautiful card







ready for mining









Hmm I wonder does AIO card safe for 24/7 mining??


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> I was actually 100% sure they weren't split evenly which I explained in my post. I was making that assumption to make the number easier to work with. So instead of 4 pairs we are talking about 3 pairs which would increase the draw on each from 12.2 amps to 16.6 amps. Thats assuming its split evenly 3 ways which we know is not the case. We also know that its unlikely to have all 50 amps on a single pair and 0 amps on the other 2.
> 
> So the current draw is anywhere from 16 amps to 50 amps. Is that what you are tying to say? Are you saying in this scenario the conductors should have overheated?


If we have three conductors of equal resistance in parallel hooked from a voltage source to another node wouldn't the current through each conductor be equal?


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> If we have three conductors of equal resistance in parallel hooked from a voltage source to another node wouldn't the current through each conductor be equal?


This would be true if the load on each conductor is exactly the same. Or they are the same length and feeding the same load. I was getting the impression that wasn't the case here based on what people are saying. I don't know how the power is distributed throughout the GPU so hard for me to say for sure.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> This would be true if the load on each conductor is exactly the same. Or they are the same length and feeding the same load. I was getting the impression that wasn't the case here based on what people are saying. I don't know how the power is distributed throughout the GPU so hard for me to say for sure.


I've done continuity checks on the 12V connectors to my 980Ti -- they're all the same node.


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I've done continuity checks on the 12V connectors to my 980Ti -- they're all the same node.


if that is the case than yes they are wrong and each pair should have an equal amount of current.


----------



## Gen Patton

Ok guys before i leave i said i would show you Motoko new part here it is]






Already put in her and running temps low 40's


----------



## Velathawen

You should probably crop out pics that contain personal information before posting them online, you never know who might come across them.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gen Patton*
> 
> Ok guys before i leave i said i would show you Motoko new part here it is.
> 
> Already put in her and running temps low 40's


Lucky dog, a better video card for free. EVGA stands behind their products.

I wonder what EVGA does w/all the damaged 980Ti's it receives? I'm guessing they don't repair them and resell them.


----------



## Gen Patton

ok sorry will do next time is that better ? no they have a b stock they sell. check them out.


----------



## mdd1986

I had to RMA my 980TI hybrid. I guess they keep these on hand.


----------



## robtorbay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> I had to RMA my 980TI hybrid. I guess they keep these on hand.


I have a set of 980ti H as well, seems like these cards are always on hands with EVGA when you run into issues


----------



## neoroy

I also had RMA my Inno3D GTX980Ti Black Hybrid.....it crashed with white screen every time I played game after 5 - 20 minutes. Just recently received my RMA'ed card, hope it won't crash again.


----------



## mdd1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoroy*
> 
> I also had RMA my Inno3D GTX980Ti Black Hybrid.....it crashed with white screen every time I played game after 5 - 20 minutes. Just recently received my RMA'ed card, hope it won't crash again.


Mine was overheating like crazy. 80 degrees plus with minor loading. The pump sounded like it had small pebbles inside. Very loud. I guess it's pretty common for the AIO stuff to fail but not the actual GPU. Probably why they keep a steady supply of these on hand to RMA.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> I had to RMA my 980TI hybrid. I guess they keep these on hand.


They have a 3 year warranty in the US and EU anyway, so you'll be fine if it ever breaks again.


----------



## Velathawen

The only company who's GPU I won't touch anymore is Asus. 14 weeks to RMA a broken 460 1GB and it failed again like a week after I finally got it back. Really strange considering everyone locally loves Asus RMA for some reason.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> The only company who's GPU I won't touch anymore is Asus. 14 weeks to RMA a broken 460 1GB and it failed again like a week after I finally got it back. Really strange considering everyone locally loves Asus RMA for some reason.


Because the ASUS service centre is 5 minutes from where I work. I can give them grief in person if they mess around.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> The only company who's GPU I won't touch anymore is Asus. 14 weeks to RMA a broken 460 1GB and it failed again like a week after I finally got it back. Really strange considering everyone locally loves Asus RMA for some reason.


Took me a week to send me a new Pg248q when I rma'ed my first one but it was within DOA , best customer service I would say...







But never can be everyone happy


----------



## Gdourado

I currently have a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 980ti that does 1500 core and 7800 memory speeds for gaming.
I curry game at 1080p 144hz screen.
What kind of performance difference can I expect by getting a cheap 1080 like the Windforce OC version?

Cheers


----------



## Belkov

Don't bother - you'll get around 20% at best. The only real upgrade would be a 1080ti.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Belkov*
> 
> Don't bother - you'll get around 20% at best. The only real upgrade would be a 1080ti.


20% might not be all that bad.
It can be the difference between running a game at 100fps vs 120fps.

But selling the 980ti and getting the 1080 is still 200 euros out of my pocket.


----------



## HAL900

20 ? rather 30%
I had 980ti , 1070 and 1080
While the gtx 1070 was 5% slower than 980ti this gtx 1080 is faster with 30%
The key Gtx 1080 is oc the vram because the pascal has 256 bits
Oc memory gives more than gpu


----------



## Desolutional

I'd either get the 1070, 1080 Ti or 1070 Ti (if it comes out). The 1080 is in between a rock and a hard place with its' price/performance.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> I'd either get the 1070, 1080 Ti or 1070 Ti (if it comes out). The 1080 is in between a rock and a hard place with its' price/performance.


I already have a 980ti. Why would I get a 1070?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I already have a 980ti. Why would I get a 1070?


1080 Ti in that case, the 1070 is a minor downgrade (very minor) when both cards are overclocked.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> 20% might not be all that bad.
> It can be the difference between running a game at 100fps vs 120fps.
> 
> But selling the 980ti and getting the 1080 is still 200 euros out of my pocket.


Well , a 1080ti is the successor of the 980ti while 1080 was an upgrade for 980 users but still the 1080ti is selling for a long time , in your situation I would wait for volta then upgrade to a 1170 that will be cheaper than the 1180 (1080ti performance maybe?) or just the 1180 itself


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> 20% might not be all that bad.
> It can be the difference between running a game at 100fps vs 120fps.
> 
> But selling the 980ti and getting the 1080 is still 200 euros out of my pocket.


If you're gonna get a new GPU just to maintain a specific frame rate. I suggest getting a 144hz Gsync Monitor instead. It would cost about the same as a new 1080ti but you won't have to upgrade your GPU for quite some time after since frame dips don't stutter anymore. Like your frames can swing between 60-144 FPS and you won't feel the difference.

Then when the new GPUs come out after Pascal, you might only need to upgrade to a cheaper midrange model.


----------



## HZCH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> I already have a 980ti. Why would I get a 1070?


Exactly. Once you go Ti...


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> If you're gonna get a new GPU just to maintain a specific frame rate. I suggest getting a 144hz Gsync Monitor instead. It would cost about the same as a new 1080ti but you won't have to upgrade your GPU for quite some time after since frame dips don't stutter anymore. Like your frames can swing between 60-144 FPS and you won't feel the difference.
> 
> Then when the new GPUs come out after Pascal, you might only need to upgrade to a cheaper midrange model.


Already have it.
My current momitor is also 144hz gsync.
Looking to upgrade to ultrawide though.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Already have it.
> My current momitor is also 144hz gsync.
> Looking to upgrade to ultrawide though.


Well you can either buy a new GPU and save some cash or...

http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UC89G-B-ultrawide-monitor


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Well you can either buy a new GPU and save some cash or...
> 
> http://www.lg.com/us/monitors/lg-34UC89G-B-ultrawide-monitor


That's a lovely screen , I didn't know that lg started to produce gsync monitors








Compared to the Au optronics defect panels Lg is superior








I am looking for an ultrawide panel in the near future too.


----------



## TheAbyss

Good morning, anyone experienced occasional Driver crashes with OCd 980Ti under water? GTA V and Warhammer Vermintide crashed on me one with error Messages that are normally due to unstable overclock, given that the Card does this very rarely, any comments? Downclock in the specific titles via Afterburner?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAbyss*
> 
> Good morning, anyone experienced occasional Driver crashes with OCd 980Ti under water? GTA V and Warhammer Vermintide crashed on me one with error Messages that are normally due to unstable overclock, given that the Card does this very rarely, any comments? Downclock in the specific titles via Afterburner?


Is the card stable when folding, or running LuxMark for a few hours? If it's just those specific titles (and always those titles) crashing then it might be a driver bug. Try testing those games at a lower overclock, 20MHz or so lower, and see if they crash again.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAbyss*
> 
> Good morning, anyone experienced occasional Driver crashes with OCd 980Ti under water? GTA V and Warhammer Vermintide crashed on me one with error Messages that are normally due to unstable overclock, given that the Card does this very rarely, any comments? Downclock in the specific titles via Afterburner?


It's very normal for an overclock to do that, especially if you only stress tested in short intense durations like 1-2 hours. I had a 1493MHz/8000MHz overclock that was stable for over 2 months in everything (mainly BF4 and Witcher 3). Then BF1 landed and the overclock would crash after a few hours of play. Had to lower the GPU by 1 bin (13MHz) and the VRAM by 100MHz. No crashes since then.


----------



## TheAbyss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> It's very normal for an overclock to do that, especially if you only stress tested in short intense durations like 1-2 hours. I had a 1493MHz/8000MHz overclock that was stable for over 2 months in everything (mainly BF4 and Witcher 3). Then BF1 landed and the overclock would crash after a few hours of play. Had to lower the GPU by 1 bin (13MHz) and the VRAM by 100MHz. No crashes since then.


Yes, stress testing was only done for short periods, it´s a pre-owned Card with a Mod Bios, since I don´t want to Flash it back to stock, I´ll see to it that I apply a slight downclock on the titles that have crashed and see what happens. E.g. BF1 runs flawlessly, had only those two crashes in 3 months of Play (rebuild the System on water recently), but I only Play for around 2-3 hours max a session. Thanks a lot for your and Desolutional´s comments, when the issue resurfaces, I´ll Play with the clocks... any recommendations on core or Memory, or can it be both?


----------



## Desolutional

I usually focus on the core first, bump it up to some unstable clock (like 1550MHz) and check if it crashes within a minute, then I drop it by 50MHz and leave it to run [email protected] and check for any failed WUs after an hour, then a few hours. If I get any failed WUs then I just bump it down 25MHz and try again. [email protected] uses stock VRAM (P2 state) clocks anyway, so it will only stress the core clock.

For VRAM, after it is 6 hours [email protected] stable or however stable fits your needs (e.g. 3 hours of BF1, etc.) then I bump VRAM up to about 8000MHz and play a 4K video on loop in MPC-HC with madVR for a few hours and if it doesn't crash, I keep the VRAM clocks, or raise them by 50MHz increments. madVR stresses the VRAM quite a lot as it is constantly swapping uncompressed decoded video frames, and for 4K content, that is *593MB per second* of framebuffer for a 25fps stock footage (you could use Big Buck Bunny which is 30fps, http://bbb3d.renderfarming.net/download.html). On Hynix VRAM, instability usually shows up as sudden image lockup and cyan coloured blocks spread out on the screen - then you need to hard shutdown. Not sure how Samsung memory reacts to instability.

I use 50MHz and 25MHz increments just in case to give a little extra room for stability, but you could fine tune it towards the end.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAbyss*
> 
> Yes, stress testing was only done for short periods, it´s a pre-owned Card with a Mod Bios, since I don´t want to Flash it back to stock, I´ll see to it that I apply a slight downclock on the titles that have crashed and see what happens. E.g. BF1 runs flawlessly, had only those two crashes in 3 months of Play (rebuild the System on water recently), but I only Play for around 2-3 hours max a session. Thanks a lot for your and Desolutional´s comments, when the issue resurfaces, I´ll Play with the clocks... any recommendations on core or Memory, or can it be both?


Try lowering both but independently. I use -50MHz step on memory and -13Mhz step on gpu. Yes, it will take a while.


----------



## Gen Patton

No there out of 980ti's so this is why they took me up.


----------



## neoroy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdd1986*
> 
> Mine was overheating like crazy. 80 degrees plus with minor loading. The pump sounded like it had small pebbles inside. Very loud. I guess it's pretty common for the AIO stuff to fail but not the actual GPU. Probably why they keep a steady supply of these on hand to RMA.


Wow that is a high temp for AIO, btw I forgot to say the reason my 980Ti Black hybrid broken







I think there was a time when I cleaned my rig but after put my card back on mobo I forgot to plug-in the pump power cable







and when my brother played FIFA17, it got so lagging/stuttering then I looked at the MSI Afterburner OSD's GPU temp was at 91C ....but it was short playing game under 10-15 minutes I think. Maybe because of that my 980Ti Black hybrid got broken....always crash with white screen on display.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Is there any specific reason why you are averse to using software to control overclocks? You shouldn't really bother modding the BIOS unless you need to raise power limit or voltage limits as it will void your warranty.
> 
> Anyway download the BIOS tweaker: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/27711
> 
> Extract your BIOS, you can either overclock manually or with boost clock. If going for manual, change TDP base clock and 3D base clock. If you want to auto boost, change boost clock and go into the voltage table and find the ID of the overclock voltage you normally use, remember that ID and go to boost table tab. Change boost clock until that ID matches the overclock speed you want for your overclock.
> 
> Or if you aren't sure, post your BIOS on the Maxwell BIOS thread and have an experienced member mod it for you.


I agree, since I started using afterburner and I never felt the needs for bios mod anymore.
but I feel the needs for new high end GPUs that can double my overclocked 980Ti performance at stock frequency.

can't wait for volta, hoping that they will be strong in DX12 async and that DX12 multi gpu will finally score a great return of multi gpus systems.


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I agree, since I started using afterburner and I never felt the needs for bios mod anymore.
> but I feel the needs for new high end GPUs that can double my overclocked 980Ti performance at stock frequency.
> 
> can't wait for volta, hoping that they will be strong in DX12 async and that DX12 multi gpu will finally score a great return of multi gpus systems.


I hope too for that DX12 async + sli support as today they get less and less supported by game developers









Is there any chance to support freesync ? My current monitor is a gsync one but I really cant understand why I paid 170euros more for this technology when freesync is free.... Gsync isn't perfect as expected it has a lot of problems that cant justify the big extra cost + the performance penalty ...


----------



## Velathawen

I really wonder if I could pass a test to see if I can tell any differences between regular mon, freesync, and g-sync. I get what it is supposed to do in theory but I am not as sensitive as some of my friends who can legit tell between 60/90/120 in twitch FPS games.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I really wonder if I could pass a test to see if I can tell any differences between regular mon, freesync, and g-sync. I get what it is supposed to do in theory but I am not as sensitive as some of my friends who can legit tell between 60/90/120 in twitch FPS games.


The trick to seeing FPS differences is to look for the mouse trail. 60Hz tends to have the mouse cursor skipping a over the place, 90hz is much less pronounced but still noticeable skipping while 120hz practically has the mouse cursor as a smooth motion with very little visible skipping.

That being said, aside from the superior mouse tracking, I cannot tell 60, 90 or 120Hz just from a video or graphics only without a mouse.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> I hope too for that DX12 async + sli support as today they get less and less supported by game developers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any chance to support freesync ? My current monitor is a gsync one but I really cant understand why I paid 170euros more for this technology when freesync is free.... Gsync isn't perfect as expected it has a lot of problems that cant justify the big extra cost + the performance penalty ...


Can you explain me what kind of performace it you have while using gsync?
Is it noticeable? 5%? 10%? 50%? How much?


----------



## Zaor

Russians do it best.Apart from a couple of games like Deus Ex and Battlefield,980ti is around !0% slower than Vega 64 oc vs oc and that's with a moderate oc.I have faith that 980ti will be a 1440p card for a couple more years.I am disappointed in Vega and not just power consumption and price and with 1070ti going in for the kill the amd gpu department is in dire straits especially since they can't lower the price due to HBM2.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I really wonder if I could pass a test to see if I can tell any differences between regular mon, freesync, and g-sync. I get what it is supposed to do in theory but I am not as sensitive as some of my friends who can legit tell between 60/90/120 in twitch FPS games.


Try this website out, the different tests should move more smoothly with a 120Hz native monitor.

https://www.testufo.com/


----------



## leonman44

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Can you explain me what kind of performace it you have while using gsync?
> Is it noticeable? 5%? 10%? 50%? How much?


Its about 3% and its not noticeable at all but remember that you pay for it , you expect something better than amd's freesync because its free.... But freesync has 0% penalty therefore its a better technology.

Another problem is that in 1080p generation (I don't know about the newer ones) you get tearing at the bottom of the screen , you have to force vsync from the NVidia control panel then disable it from the game But if your framerate match with your monitors refresh rate then vsync kicks in and it adds input lag so after this you need an ingame fps limiter (* if you use an exterior then again you get input lag) , so again games that haven't a build in custom limiter wont work that good....

+Unique problem in my screen moving artifacts due to the gsync when oced 160+









As I see it its a half technology , amd shared freesync , NVidia could just use it.... Even monitor manufactures prefer freesync due to the wider adjustability and freedom









So here comes the big question again , why we have to pay for gsync?









* I am not an amd funboy and I wouldn't consider to buy an amd gpu again but I like to see the things as it is....


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leonman44*
> 
> Its about 3% and its not noticeable at all but remember that you pay for it , you expect something better than amd's freesync because its free.... But freesync has 0% penalty therefore its a better technology.
> 
> Another problem is that in 1080p generation (I don't know about the newer ones) you get tearing at the bottom of the screen , you have to force vsync from the NVidia control panel then disable it from the game But if your framerate match with your monitors refresh rate then vsync kicks in and it adds input lag so after this you need an ingame fps limiter (* if you use an exterior then again you get input lag) , so again games that haven't a build in custom limiter wont work that good....
> 
> +Unique problem in my screen moving artifacts due to the gsync when oced 160+
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I see it its a half technology , amd shared freesync , NVidia could just use it.... Even monitor manufactures prefer freesync due to the wider adjustability and freedom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So here comes the big question again , why we have to pay for gsync?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * I am not an amd funboy and I wouldn't consider to buy an amd gpu again but I like to see the things as it is....


I completely agree that Gsync is a non sense. They have something to sell and they want to sell it.
It's only a waste of money for users.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Guys it happens only to me or with the latest driver (385.69) you also have slightly better memory and core overclocks?


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Guys it happens only to me or with the latest driver (385.69) you also have slightly better memory and core overclocks?


Like by how much?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Like by how much?


Like one step (+13MHz) on core and 30MHz on RAM.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> Like one step (+13MHz) on core and 30MHz on RAM.


Nice. How long did you test this new overclock?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> Nice. How long did you test this new overclock?


Five loops of heaven with maxed out settings.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Try this website out, the different tests should move more smoothly with a 120Hz native monitor.
> 
> https://www.testufo.com/


I legit cannot tell a clear difference between the 50 and 100 fps bars while the 25 and 13 bars are very obvious on my Qnix at 100hz. If I try hard to focus the 50 bar looks a bit fuzzier even though both are showing the exact same image, but both are not that clear for my terrible eyes and it obviously gets worse as pixels per sec gets bumped upwards.

Maybe this is just a sign that I should save my money and just keep this Qnix until it dies


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> I legit cannot tell a clear difference between the 50 and 100 fps bars while the 25 and 13 bars are very obvious on my Qnix at 100hz. If I try hard to focus the 50 bar looks a bit fuzzier even though both are showing the exact same image, but both are not that clear for my terrible eyes and it obviously gets worse as pixels per sec gets bumped upwards.
> 
> Maybe this is just a sign that I should save my money and just keep this Qnix until it dies


Bad eyesight?









Or maybe it's not actually 100hz.

Anyways, 100hz should be obviously clearer.
50fps would look like the ship moves side to side pretty fast.


----------



## looniam

fwiw, when i look at https://www.testufo.com/#test=framerates

to me there is not much difference between 60 and 30 BUT in game play ~40fps or below looks like that site's 15. (60, 30, 15).

i am 54 y/o and might need glasses.


----------



## Gdourado

In synthetics like the unigine benches and 3d mark, my overclocked Ti can be pretty close to a 1080.
But how about real game performance at 1080p?
Is a 1500 core ti that close to a 1080?
Or does currently architecture differences, drivers and optimizations give the 1080 a bigger lead?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> In synthetics like the unigine benches and 3d mark, my overclocked Ti can be pretty close to a 1080.
> But how about real game performance at 1080p?
> Is a 1500 core ti that close to a 1080?
> Or does currently architecture differences, drivers and optimizations give the 1080 a bigger lead?


The difference will be determined by how TDP/Temperature throttled the 1080 in question is. A 1500mhz OCed 980ti can equal a stock FE 1080 but I doubt it can catch the AIB/high TDP ones.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> The difference will be determined by how TDP/Temperature throttled the 1080 in question is. A 1500mhz OCed 980ti can equal a stock FE 1080 but I doubt it can catch the AIB/high TDP ones.


Trying to decide if it's worth selling my g1 ti that does 1500 all day and get a 1080 g1.
The 1080 g1 is not the greatest aib 1080, but it is a great price and if I can sell my 980ti for a good price, I might be looking at 70 euros out of my pocket for the swap.
Would it be worth it? For the added vram, newer architecture and maybe added performance?


----------



## melodystyle2003

For just $70 more of course.


----------



## Gdourado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *melodystyle2003*
> 
> For just $70 more of course.


Is it that much of a no brainer?
Why do you say so?
What makes the 1080 g1 appealing against a 980ti G1?

The 1080 is cheap for a 1080, but it only has a single 8 pin power connector and the cooler is only a 3 heat pipe solution.
Is it a good trade?


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gdourado*
> 
> Is it that much of a no brainer?
> Why do you say so?
> What makes the 1080 g1 appealing against a 980ti G1?
> 
> The 1080 is cheap for a 1080, but it only has a single 8 pin power connector and the cooler is only a 3 heat pipe solution.
> Is it a good trade?


Well, from performance perspective you will get ~10-15% more (both oc'ed). Add to that the less power consumption, heat, noise, the extra 2gb ram and probably a valid warranty period; i would easily get that decision.
Edit: its cooler performs adequately at least, according to this review.


----------



## sblantipodi

how far are the next volta?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> how far are the next volta?


I think most people are expecting early-mid 2018, from what I've read.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I think most people are expecting early-mid 2018, from what I've read.


early or mid?
6 months difference is a lot in this world


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I think most people are expecting early-mid 2018, from what I've read.
> 
> 
> 
> early or mid?
> 6 months difference is a lot in this world
Click to expand...

Most of the guesses I've seen recently say early, but I've seen a few that are later than that. The original guesses from earlier this year were expecting late 2017, but most of those assumptions have since changed, probably due to news in the industry and Vega and all that business.
If you ask me, based on what I've read, I'd guess something like April 2018. I don't think anyone really knows for sure though.


----------



## sblantipodi

I am planning to buy a new CPU and I need to start thinking to the power supply.
Currently I have a
GTX980 Ti SLI, power limit +10%, 1450MHz,
i7 5930K @ 1.3V and I'm in with a 860W power supply.

What is the max power usage of a single GTX980 Ti like mine?
270W? Or more?


----------



## looniam

just look at the TDP % in ab or whatever monitoring software. for the actual TDP, check your bios [power tab].

i can attest for me, using a killowatt and flashing different bios w/adjusted TDPs; it's close enough for government work.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I am planning to buy a new CPU and I need to start thinking to the power supply.
> Currently I have a
> GTX980 Ti SLI, power limit +10%, 1450MHz,
> i7 5930K @ 1.3V and I'm in with a 860W power supply.
> 
> What is the max power usage of a single GTX980 Ti like mine?
> 270W? Or more?


Two 980Ti's at 1450 MHz. in SLI, that must be fast. Can you beat out a Titan Xp in benches?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just look at the TDP % in ab or whatever monitoring software. for the actual TDP, check your bios [power tab].
> 
> i can attest for me, using a killowatt and flashing different bios w/adjusted TDPs; it's close enough for government work.


I go up to 110% TDP, but once I have the TDP, how can I convert it in watt?


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Two 980Ti's at 1450 MHz. in SLI, that must be fast. Can you beat out a Titan Xp in benches?


yes, in most benches, in real world they are pretty comparable, when 6GB of VRAM is enough.


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> just look at the TDP % in ab or whatever monitoring software. for the actual TDP, check your bios [power tab].
> 
> i can attest for me, using a killowatt and flashing different bios w/adjusted TDPs; it's close enough for government work.
> 
> 
> 
> I go up to 110% TDP, but once I have the TDP, how can I convert it in watt?
Click to expand...

go to the POWER TAB in MBT:

modded left (425 watts @ 121%); stock right (275 watts @110%):


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> yes, in most benches, in real world they are pretty comparable, when 6GB of VRAM is enough.


If I had two 980Ti's @ 1450 MHz. in SLI I wouldn't bother to upgrade to anything -- unless it was another more
powerful SLI setup.

I had my one 980Ti running at 1455 Mhz. and the increase in minimum framerate w/my o'clocked 1080Ti is
only between 40% and 60% in the games that matter (i.e. that weren't already maxed out w/the 980Ti). The
big problem is that the framerate swing w/the 1080Ti is larger, so I can go from say 60 FPS to over a 110 FPS, which
never happened w/the 980Ti.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> 
> 
> R.I.P. You will be missed.



ANOTHER VICTIM

SAME SPOT


----------



## SgtRotty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> 
> ANOTHER VICTIM
> 
> SAME SPOT


What voltages, clocks were u running??


----------



## Velathawen

Do manufacturers cover warranty for scenarios like this where you've run an overclock or is it usually at their discretion on a case by case basis?


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Do manufacturers cover warranty for scenarios like this where you've run an overclock or is it usually at their discretion on a case by case basis?


Card by card basis, they have the gear to repair that card and re-sell as refurbished if the damaged was localized.

Also, that particular fault could happen irrespective of whether you OCed or not. A power surge through the 8 pins for example, could've done the same thing.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dasboogieman*
> 
> I suspect the two chips that blew are SMD capacitors. Overcurrent? or some kind of power surge. I doubt its heat related since the SMD ceramic caps are pretty tanky.


They are. SMD resistances. It looks like the culprit was the memory/pll phase IC since it has a 8/2/2 phase. The 8 ones have a thermal pad. The others two dont have one and plus i already had artifacts some months ago wich probably where their fault.

I wasn't even overclocking. Stock freq. is 1380 i was at 1400 with stock voltage and ＋10 PL

Well i already sent it off to RMA praying GB does not screw me over.

Everything else is fine so i very much doubt it was anything but the GPU.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> They are. SMD resistances. It looks like the culprit was the memory/pll phase IC since it has a 8/2/2 phase. The 8 ones have a thermal pad. The others two dont have one and plus i already had artifacts some months ago wich probably where their fault.
> 
> I wasn't even overclocking. Stock freq. is 1380 i was at 1400 with stock voltage and ＋10 PL
> 
> Well i already sent it off to RMA praying GB does not screw me over.
> 
> Everything else is fine so i very much doubt it was anything but the GPU.


If you had a 980Ti SLI setup and you get back a 1080 instead of another 980Ti how would that work out?


----------



## looniam

sell both 980Ti/1080 and buy 1080Ti?


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> If you had a 980Ti SLI setup and you get back a 1080 instead of another 980Ti how would that work out?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> sell both 980Ti/1080 and buy 1080Ti?


----------



## Mattuz

Hello everybody, I just bought a zotac 980ti amp to replace my r9 390 that I had to send to RMA due to continuously freezes on black screen.

I managed to find this for 300€ and since the used market here in Europe is a bit less convenient than USA for tech components, it was the lowest price I found that offered also protection through eBay/PayPal

I had a problem with the card, the fan when starting to spin (after being stopped in idle) were pulsing 3 to 5 times before starting spinning normally. I solved it with zotac Firestrike, it seems that any speed below 35% result in that issue, instead with a fan curve that makes the fan spin from 0 to 35 directly the problem was solved.

Now I have another tiny problem, that is not so bothering like the other, but it still is a problem. Once in a while the card makes the fan spin to I think 80-100% for few seconds and then go back again. I set the fan curve to make the fan spin at that speed only after 80 degrees, so why it happens?

Overall I achieved 1450/7600mhz without raising the voltage, I think it's a good result isn't it?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattuz*
> 
> Now I have another tiny problem, that is not so bothering like the other, but it still is a problem. Once in a while the card makes the fan spin to I think 80-100% for few seconds and then go back again. I set the fan curve to make the fan spin at that speed only after 80 degrees, so why it happens?
> 
> Overall I achieved 1450/7600mhz without raising the voltage, I think it's a good result isn't it?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1565278/zotac-gtx-980-ti-amp-unstable-fan-rpm
I didn't read the entire thread, but the first post there seemed similar to what you described


----------



## Mattuz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1565278/zotac-gtx-980-ti-amp-unstable-fan-rpm
> I didn't read the entire thread, but the first post there seemed similar to what you described


It seems I already have the latest BIOS for my card, the 84.00.36.00.66. I saw there is another bios that came out later, but it is for the Extreme edition, should I try it?

As I said the spikes are only during games, once in a while it spins for 1 sec at about 80% and then calm down. The idle spikes instead were fixed by using frestrike that allows you also to turn off the fans, Afterburner instead didn't allow me.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattuz*
> 
> It seems I already have the latest BIOS for my card, the 84.00.36.00.66. I saw there is another bios that came out later, but it is for the Extreme edition, should I try it?
> 
> As I said the spikes are only during games, once in a while it spins for 1 sec at about 80% and then calm down. The idle spikes instead were fixed by using frestrike that allows you also to turn off the fans, Afterburner instead didn't allow me.


I don't know about the various models.
But I don't think you should try bios made for a different model unless you're certain your card's hardware is exactly the same?


----------



## webhito

Good day gents!

I picked up a used gtx 980 ti that had been used in a custom loop, had to rem9ve the block, clean up all the thermal paste left under the pads and put back on the original heatsink.

When installing a driver in display port 1 i get a no signal message on my screen, however all the other ports work fine. Mind you, the first port works fine in bios and without a driver.

Tried ddu, clean windows etc. While I don't mind using the other ports I find it strange that it just affects one port.


----------



## mnemo_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Good day gents!
> 
> I picked up a used gtx 980 ti that had been used in a custom loop, had to rem9ve the block, clean up all the thermal paste left under the pads and put back on the original heatsink.
> 
> When installing a driver in display port 1 i get a no signal message on my screen, however all the other ports work fine. Mind you, the first port works fine in bios and without a driver.
> 
> Tried ddu, clean windows etc. While I don't mind using the other ports I find it strange that it just affects one port.


what model do you got there? message me if you plan on letting that water block go =)


----------



## Velathawen

Oof. Anyone else here running SLI with Pixel clock patch for those older korean monitors? I'm starting to get some intermittent BSOD when running patched drivers for 100hz on my QNIX but it's always perfectly fine on vanilla drivers even with OC.

Maybe this is Nvidia's way of telling me to get a proper 144hz display.


----------



## TheAbyss

Just some Feedback on my bios-modded EVGA SC. Slightly software downclock solved my Driver crashing, thanks a lot for helping me.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAbyss*
> 
> Just some Feedback on my bios-modded EVGA SC. Slightly software downclock solved my Driver crashing, thanks a lot for helping me.


If your BIOS is unstable then you should modify it right away, don't want the card to go unstable in Linux or any OS without software overclocking available (unless you are a pro with coolbits). Also always back the BIOS frequency a little below your maximum overclock to ensure stability.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> If your BIOS is unstable then you should modify it right away, don't want the card to go unstable in Linux or any OS without software overclocking available (unless you are a pro with coolbits). Also always back the BIOS frequency a little below your maximum overclock to ensure stability.


You can still use coolbits to overclock Nvidia video cards? I used to use that w/my GeForce 2/GTS.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Good day gents!
> 
> I picked up a used gtx 980 ti that had been used in a custom loop, had to rem9ve the block, clean up all the thermal paste left under the pads and put back on the original heatsink.
> 
> When installing a driver in display port 1 i get a no signal message on my screen, however all the other ports work fine. Mind you, the first port works fine in bios and without a driver.
> 
> Tried ddu, clean windows etc. While I don't mind using the other ports I find it strange that it just affects one port.


Flash the latest vbios available for that card on tpu


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Flash the latest vbios available for that card on tpu


Thanks for the suggestion, but no dice, funny thing is that sometimes now it doesnt even detect the card while in the bios, guessing that its another problem rather than software...


----------



## lynxxyarly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion, but no dice, funny thing is that sometimes now it doesnt even detect the card while in the bios, guessing that its another problem rather than software...


As sad as it is to say/think these days, whoever you bought it from may have killed the card, and instead of owning up to it, unloaded it on another unsuspecting victim.

I have been burned before on video cards, and as such, I don't even bother trying to buy video cards from a market I can't verify the source. On the plus side, I've had nothing but great success buying/trading on OCN!


----------



## webhito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lynxxyarly*
> 
> As sad as it is to say/think these days, whoever you bought it from may have killed the card, and instead of owning up to it, unloaded it on another unsuspecting victim.
> 
> I have been burned before on video cards, and as such, I don't even bother trying to buy video cards from a market I can't verify the source. On the plus side, I've had nothing but great success buying/trading on OCN!


Yea, I also thought about that, but since it came with a waterblock I had to completely remove it, clean the thermal paste left under all the pads and put the reference heatsink on. Thought maybe I could have messed up so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. It only cost me 300 including the full ek waterblock so having 1 dead port isn't so bad.


----------



## mnemo_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webhito*
> 
> Yea, I also thought about that, but since it came with a waterblock I had to completely remove it, clean the thermal paste left under all the pads and put the reference heatsink on. Thought maybe I could have messed up so I gave him the benefit of the doubt. It only cost me 300 including the full ek waterblock so having 1 dead port isn't so bad.


for that price, i wouldnt mind one dead port as long as the card works and passes all my benchies.

try to stress the card, if it passes then grats on the purchase =)


----------



## lanofsong

Hey GTX 980 Ti owners,

We are having our monthly Foldathon from Monday 16th - Wednesday 18th - 12noon EST.
Would you consider putting all that awesome GPU power to a good cause for those 2 days? If so, come *sign up* and fold with us - see attached link.

October 2017 Foldathon

To get started:

1.Get a passkey (allows for speed bonus) - need a valid email address
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

2.Download the folding program:
http://folding.stanford.edu/

Enter your folding name (mine is the same as my OCN name)
Enter your passkey
Enter Team OCN number - 37726

later
lanofsong


----------



## sblantipodi

I want Volta, I need more VRAM and 1080 Ti is not enough to upgrade my 980 Ti SLI.
come on nvidia


----------



## JukkaX

Hi all! New 980 Ti owner here. Have owned this for a day and now I want a bios w/o that ridicilous 104% power limit. Will those custom bioses on the 1st page work on any 980 Ti? At least on my Gigabyte Windforce 3 OC? GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD is the exact model. Have liquid metal as thermal paste. Thanx!


----------



## looniam

those bios in the OP are old and for reference cards at best. just increasing the TDP isn't difficult as there are a ton of posts/threads going over that.

here a decent "general" one:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1590562/attempted-maxwell-ii-bios-editor-guide/0_50

a more detailed but in german:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972

but please, saving a back up bios ought to be the first thing.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JukkaX*
> 
> Hi all! New 980 Ti owner here. Have owned this for a day and now I want a bios w/o that ridicilous 104% power limit. Will those custom bioses on the 1st page work on any 980 Ti? At least on my Gigabyte Windforce 3 OC? GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD is the exact model. Have liquid metal as thermal paste. Thanx!


I have a windforce myself with a custom bios. I don't remember where I got it from as it was a while ago. You may have to dig for one in this day and age.


----------



## GoLDii3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penryn*
> 
> I have a windforce myself with a custom bios. I don't remember where I got it from as it was a while ago. You may have to dig for one in this day and age.


You know,you could just dump your bios and upload it for him


----------



## mouacyk

I have moved onto the 1080 Ti and found the Pascal limits not that limiting, at least for benchmarking use in Windows. If you get a model that is compatible with the XOC BIOS, you don't need to do any hardware modding in order to bypass the TDP limitations and can also increase voltage up to 1.2v. This means maximum performance without clock fluctuations like a finely tuned 980 Ti is possible on Pascal.

My MSI Gaming 6G 980 Ti should be going up on the OCN marketplace soon. A heavily modded Witcher 3 brought my FPS at 1440p down to around 50fps, but with the 1080 Ti upgrade, it's boosted up to around 75fps so a very worthy and expected +50% upgrade.


----------



## Penryn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GoLDii3*
> 
> You know,you could just dump your bios and upload it for him


I could but we may not have the same card. Gigabyte made a few (probably like 10) different variants with the windforce cooler.

Edit: Confirmed, different part numbers. I'll dump when I get home however flash at your own risk


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I want Volta, I need more VRAM and 1080 Ti is not enough to upgrade my 980 Ti SLI.
> come on nvidia


My minimum framerates only increased by 40% to 60% when switching from my o'clocked 980Ti (1455 MHz.) to my o'clocked 1080Ti (2076 Mhz.). The worst part is that there's more framerate fluctuation w/the 1080Ti because it hits much higher maximum FPS than the 980Ti.


----------



## JukkaX

Edited only Power Table with Maxwell BiosTweaker 1.36 and got what I wanted; the clocks stayed @1433 MHz in Fire Strike and voltage @1.19 V whole time of course too. I'll see how far I'll get with that voltage first.. Thanx all! ..and especially looniam


----------



## Deathless

After I modified the BIOS and flashed it again on my 980 TI MSI Gaming, my graphics card don't work correctly.

Error Code 43 is showin up in the device manager.

I reinstalled the nvidia drivers but still same problem.
Also tried another PCIe slot.

Dont know what to do? Can you guys help me?

EDIT:
I tried another BIOS.
I used "980Ti-SC-MaxAir" from the first post of this thread.

Disabled in device manager.
Flashed in CMD as administrator.
This showed up: 

I pressed yes. After the flash I enabled the graphics card and my screen went black.

Booted with my IGPU too see what is going on.
Nvflash is sayin "No NVIDIA Adapters found".
In device manager its gone too. No 980 ti anymore


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> My minimum framerates only increased by 40% to 60% when switching from my o'clocked 980Ti (1455 MHz.) to my o'clocked 1080Ti (2076 Mhz.). The worst part is that there's more framerate fluctuation w/the 1080Ti because it hits much higher maximum FPS than the 980Ti.


and there are my hopes.
to see a new Volta that will double my GTX980 Ti performance.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> and there are my hopes.
> to see a new Volta that will double my GTX980 Ti performance.


It would have to be a Volta Ti at that which is likely more than a year away, for a chance to double the performance of a 980 Ti. If past trends are any indication, a GTX 2080 will at best only give about 75% more performance.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> It would have to be a Volta Ti at that which is likely more than a year away, for a chance to double the performance of a 980 Ti. If past trends are any indication, a GTX 2080 will at best only give about 75% more performance.


you are probably right


----------



## japancakes

Quote:


> Hi all! New 980 Ti owner here. Have owned this for a day and now I want a bios w/o that ridicilous 104% power limit. Will those custom bioses on the 1st page work on any 980 Ti? At least on my Gigabyte Windforce 3 OC? GV-N98TWF3OC-6GD is the exact model. Have liquid metal as thermal paste. Thanx!


They work, and have been working ...until recently.

388.00 and the Nvidia Drivers right before that will not work on my machine. They throw Code 43 errors in Device Manager and only one display works.

Windows 10 automatic update puts it on 385.69 and it works fine.

Does anybody else have problems with the new drivers (388.00) or a workaround? I'm on a custom BIOS from the first page but it might need an update for these new drivers.

PS: Both of these new drivers have coincided with the Windows 10 Fall Creator's Update, so I'm wondering if that could be an issue.

UPDATE: I found in another thread that an Nvidia dev has marked this as a bug. Avoid 388.00 if on modified VBIOS you downloaded. Hopefully next driver is stable.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japancakes*
> 
> They work, and have been working ...until recently.
> 
> 388.00 and the Nvidia Drivers right before that will not work on my machine. They throw Code 43 errors in Device Manager and only one display works.
> 
> Windows 10 automatic update puts it on 385.69 and it works fine.
> 
> Does anybody else have problems with the new drivers (388.00) or a workaround? I'm on a custom BIOS from the first page but it might need an update for these new drivers.
> 
> PS: Both of these new drivers have coincided with the Windows 10 Fall Creator's Update, so I'm wondering if that could be an issue.
> 
> UPDATE: I found in another thread that an Nvidia dev has marked this as a bug. Avoid 388.00 if on modified VBIOS you downloaded. Hopefully next driver is stable.


This is not an NV issue and will never be fixed.

The issue can be pinpointed at incorrectly modified VBIOS.

You can find more information here.

https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/387-92-driver-error-43-caused-by-a-modified-vbios.417267/


----------



## japancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> This is not an NV issue and will never be fixed.
> 
> The issue can be pinpointed at incorrectly modified VBIOS.
> 
> You can find more information here.
> 
> https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/387-92-driver-error-43-caused-by-a-modified-vbios.417267/


I see. For the non-expert VBIOS people in here, are we safe to flash a VBIOS from another card or does it have to be specific to this card? Haven't seen one for the Amp! Extreme modified to work with the latest drivers. I'd love to download one from somebody who really knows what they're doing.


----------



## mouacyk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japancakes*
> 
> I see. For the non-expert VBIOS people in here, are we safe to flash a VBIOS from another card or does it have to be specific to this card? Haven't seen one for the Amp! Extreme modified to work with the latest drivers. I'd love to download one from somebody who really knows what they're doing.


It's really hard to recommend flashing a VBIOS from anyone else, especially from a different model. You can dump your VBIOS and post it, asking for someone experienced to edit it for you. This is a better way and worth the wait.


----------



## looniam

do NOT cross flash another vendor's maxwell bios! it usually doesn't end well until you flash a brick. and just don't go to some thread on the internet and have an anonymous person do it for you.

both cyclops and mr.dark here on OCN will be happy to help if they have the time. there is everything one needs to know here in this thread, but yeah 16K posts may seem daunting









and always always ALWAYS! keep an unmodified copy.

btw, that PO state change (along with the other wackiness) is in 3/4 the bios of the OP:
*980Ti-SC-425-1281mv.rom*

*980Ti-SC-MaxAir.rom*

*motivmanbiosfinal1230 (bios.rom)*


----------



## japancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mouacyk*
> 
> It's really hard to recommend flashing a VBIOS from anyone else, especially from a different model. You can dump your VBIOS and post it, asking for someone experienced to edit it for you. This is a better way and worth the wait.


I'm on a Zotac 980 Ti Amp! Extreme and using the FanFix-V3 VBIOS found in other owner's threads for those cards. I'd be happy to cross-post an updated version back over there.

FanFix-Mod-V3.zip 203k .zip file


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *japancakes*
> 
> I'm on a Zotac 980 Ti Amp! Extreme and using the FanFix-V3 VBIOS found in other owner's threads for those cards. I'd be happy to cross-post an updated version back over there.


Here is the latest build vbios for that GPU with your clock settings.

Zotac980ti_updGOP.zip 145k .zip file


I reduced the voltage 1.24v~, which is right at the limit of what I would recommend for long term use.

I don't know why people set max voltage as maxwell voltage scaling is extremely poor past 1.2-1.23 and higher voltages really up the heat output on VRM.

Too many cards out there that have poor VRM cooling so I really do not recommend it.

Do you need 1.28v for 1455 clock?

Or is that a vbios you just downloaded from somewhere?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Here is the latest build vbios for that GPU with your clock settings.
> 
> Zotac980ti_updGOP.zip 145k .zip file
> 
> 
> I reduced the voltage 1.24v~, which is right at the limit of what I would recommend for long term use.
> 
> I don't know why people set max voltage as maxwell voltage scaling is extremely poor past 1.2-1.23 and higher voltages really up the heat output on VRM.
> 
> Too many cards out there that have poor VRM cooling so I really do not recommend it.
> 
> Do you need 1.28v for 1455 clock?
> 
> Or is that a vbios you just downloaded from somewhere?


I ended up using 1.28V for my 980Ti 1455 MHz. overclock, it might have been too much, but I wanted a voltage that was slightly above the highest I could select in Precision XOC.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I ended up using 1.28V for my 980Ti 1455 MHz. overclock, it might have been too much, but I wanted a voltage that was slightly above the highest I could select in Precision XOC.


And why would you do that without testing?
That's not a good practice, maxing out voltage.

Aforementioned reasons above.

You should always leave at default voltage and test max clock speed before blindly maxing out voltage.


----------



## hout17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> And why would you do that without testing?
> That's not a good practice, maxing out voltage.
> 
> Aforementioned reasons above.
> 
> You should always leave at default voltage and test max clock speed before blindly maxing out voltage.


Agreed bump clocks play a game run some loop tests to find artifacts. Bump clocks again and tweak voltage if needed. Rinse and Repeat.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> And why would you do that without testing?
> That's not a good practice, maxing out voltage.
> 
> Aforementioned reasons above.
> 
> You should always leave at default voltage and test max clock speed before blindly maxing out voltage.


I tried at lower voltages, it would've probably worked at 1455 Mhz. at lower voltages, but I didn't care much because it never went over 60°C regardless of ambient temperature.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hout17*
> 
> Agreed bump clocks play a game run some loop tests to find artifacts. Bump clocks again and tweak voltage if needed. Rinse and Repeat.


If I had limitless time I might have been able to go that route.


----------



## hout17

Code:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> If I had limitless time I might have been able to go that route.


I wouldn't say limitless time just enough passion for overclocking to make time. But hey its your hardware at the end of the day not mine. Goodluck with your clocks.


----------



## sblantipodi

I have a GTX980 Ti SLI.
Assassin's Creed Origins runs like a crap,
Wolfenstein II runs like a crap.

One card is not enough to play those games 4K and no SLI profile yet.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> I tried at lower voltages, it would've probably worked at 1455 Mhz. at lower voltages, but I didn't care much because it never went over 60°C regardless of ambient temperature.


GPU core temp isn't all that matters.

At 1.28 VRM is significantly hotter.
Either way, it makes no sense upping voltage like that


----------



## looniam

^ *BENCHING!*

generally i do agree w/you. for gaming i am happy enough w/ [email protected] but benching i need to crank up the voltage (1.27) to hit any where close to 1480-1500.

but yees, you have to watch those vrm temps, which can be up to 30c higher than core temp. i put a thermocouple to regulate a 80mm fan on the mid plate (via aquaero 6) w/using a uniblock for chip cooling. keeps temps just below 80c except in furmark (90c! hey i just had to).

i once fudged up the temp sensor/fan and saw 100c very very quickly . . .


----------



## timd78

Do we think these new drivers are enforcing voltage limits back on the cards that we prevoiusly went beyond with our modded bios?

Setting the power in afterburner on my titan x doesnt let it go above 1.24 any more. (Just asking here too as the titan x thread might not have too many people reading it).


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ^ *BENCHING!*
> 
> generally i do agree w/you. for gaming i am happy enough w/ [email protected] but benching i need to crank up the voltage (1.27) to hit any where close to 1480-1500.
> 
> but yees, you have to watch those vrm temps, which can be up to 30c higher than core temp. i put a thermocouple to regulate a 80mm fan on the mid plate (via aquaero 6) w/using a uniblock for chip cooling. keeps temps just below 80c except in furmark (90c! hey i just had to).
> 
> i once fudged up the temp sensor/fan and saw 100c very very quickly . . .


Benching is generally fine.

Lot of cards have poor/no cooling on the VRM.
Active cooling 1.28v is OK, like H20 full cover blocks.

But for most cards, definitely recommending not to be 24/7 1.28v

Too bad VRM temp sensors are uncommon.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timd78*
> 
> Do we think these new drivers are enforcing voltage limits back on the cards that we prevoiusly went beyond with our modded bios?
> 
> Setting the power in afterburner on my titan x doesnt let it go above 1.24 any more. (Just asking here too as the titan x thread might not have too many people reading it).


No the drivers are not limiting voltages.


----------



## sblantipodi

Assassin's Creed Origins and Wolfernstein II runs like a crap on my GTX980 Ti SLI.
SLI was a big mistake. Last time I built a SLI system.


----------



## japancakes

Alright, I took a stab at modifying my VBIOS to get the new Nvidia Drivers to install without code 43 error. That's been sorted, However, my new P0 state and hidden states have made the sliders in Afterburner useless as my card seems to be stuck on 1460mhz / 3758mhz @ 1.274v during any meaningful load.

In the past, it's run @ 1.274 1500mhz / 3950mhz easily, at worst hits 80C.

What do I need to do to get the voltage slider capability back in Afterburner and optimize these values further?

Here's my modified VBIOS:
Zotac AMP! Extreme 980 Ti
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B4hsENHPyASdTldKSEpMZmtENFk


----------



## looniam

i believe having that slider set to max volts is slamming it for boost. i suggest trying ~1.212 and you should be able to adjust in AB from there.


----------



## bern43

Anyone know what thickness thermal pads the reference 980 ti uses? I need to put my air cooler back on and don't have the original thermal pads anymore.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bern43*
> 
> Anyone know what thickness thermal pads the reference 980 ti uses? I need to put my air cooler back on and don't have the original thermal pads anymore.


About 2mm thick


----------



## japancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> 
> 
> i believe having that slider set to max volts is slamming it for boost. i suggest trying ~1.212 and you should be able to adjust in AB from there.


I changed that slider, and it fixes the AB sliders, which is great. But two things have happened:

1) Voltage stays at 1.212v now and can't be adjusted. 1500mhz/3801mhz appear stable. Doesn't seem like I need the additional power, but any ideas? Randomly spikes to 1516mhz on the clock when starting up Heaven for some reason, too.

2) Chrome keeps the card at 1455mhz/3801mhz @ 1.149v -- does that seem right? Idling at desktop is super low, which is great.

Thanks for your help thus far.

UPDATE:
Ran into a huge problem screen flickering. I opened Nvidia Inspector and clicked Multi-Display Power Saver. My screen freaked out (went gray, flickering), so I shut it off and the flicker remained for a while. Seems to have mellowed out for now.

I read up about it and somebody suggested it's from low clockspeed. So, I opened AB and see that my idle clockspeed is only 135mhz/405mhz on idle now. Is that normal? Does anybody know anything about the flickering issue and why it would slowly go away?


----------



## looniam

yes 135/202 is idle:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






ignore thee vcore for the cpu, running a bread boarded $40 junk H61 biostar board.









so you're fine there. you may need to reinstall drivers after flashing if you get some flonkiness going on. it's usually not necessary but i found it helpful for no reason. also deleting all the profiles in the AB folders (C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles) except for MSIAfterburner.cfg can help. a third shot in the dark is there has been a few times that AB wasn't giving all the voltage i flashed for. but when i used evga's PX and enabled that forced voltage gimmick (Kboost), it seemed to kick it in thee pants and work as expecting in both AB and and PX w/o kboost.

as far as the bios change affecting voltage control, it wouldn't surprise me that may be backwards for the zotac card; the voltage for boost might me right side-min and left side-max. asus does some doesn't have the same table layout for power tables so there can be differences among vendor bioses.

so yeah, put the yellow back to 1.281 and move the red box to 1.212


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







but really, if you are still hitting 1500 at 1.212 . . . .


----------



## Jaybro

Just saw this thread wanted to ask if it's worth getting a 980ti at this point since it's around the same price I bought my 1060 for $300 I also wanted to know how older games dx9 games are holding up since newer games run fine judging by benchmarks I see.

I play at 1080p/60fps sometimes at 1440p


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> 1080p/60fps sometimes at 1440p


980ti can handle this, so still a good card to get if the price is under $275.


----------



## japancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> yes 135/202 is idle:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ignore thee vcore for the cpu, running a bread boarded $40 junk H61 biostar board.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so you're fine there. you may need to reinstall drivers after flashing if you get some flonkiness going on. it's usually not necessary but i found it helpful for no reason. also deleting all the profiles in the AB folders (C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles) except for MSIAfterburner.cfg can help. a third shot in the dark is there has been a few times that AB wasn't giving all the voltage i flashed for. but when i used evga's PX and enabled that forced voltage gimmick (Kboost), it seemed to kick it in thee pants and work as expecting in both AB and and PX w/o kboost.
> 
> as far as the bios change affecting voltage control, it wouldn't surprise me that may be backwards for the zotac card; the voltage for boost might me right side-min and left side-max. asus does some doesn't have the same table layout for power tables so there can be differences among vendor bioses.
> 
> so yeah, put the yellow back to 1.281 and move the red box to 1.212
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but really, if you are still hitting 1500 at 1.212 . . . .


The flickering trash seemed to have disappeared over time. No idea how to explain it or why.

The sliders for Zotac aren't reversed, so I think that would be the same as the VBIOS I'm on currently where the voltage is pinned at 1.212. Core Voltage and Power Limit % in AB don't do anything.

I finally ran into a bit of instability (as if PUBG is a good metric...) and brought it down to 1450mhz/3760 @ 1.212. It starts at 1.230 at first and drops to 1.212. Not sure why the clock/voltage starts higher then drops.


----------



## Jisuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> Assassin's Creed Origins and Wolfernstein II runs like a crap on my GTX980 Ti SLI.
> SLI was a big mistake. Last time I built a SLI system.


Essentially why I abandoned my SLI 980Ti's. It was brilliant while the support was there (couldn't have played Black Ops 3 at 1440p 144hz without 'em!), but for VR and the plethora of games on engines that don't support SLI... so glad I jumped to a single 1080Ti.
That said, my girlfriend is still rocking a 980Ti for 1080p 144hz and it still plays everything brilliantly.


----------



## sblantipodi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jisuu*
> 
> Essentially why I abandoned my SLI 980Ti's. It was brilliant while the support was there (couldn't have played Black Ops 3 at 1440p 144hz without 'em!), but for VR and the plethora of games on engines that don't support SLI... so glad I jumped to a single 1080Ti.
> That said, my girlfriend is still rocking a 980Ti for 1080p 144hz and it still plays everything brilliantly.


bah, 980 Ti is not even able to run constant 60FPS on AC Origins at 1080P.
pretty disappointed from the "life cycle of those cards".


----------



## Jisuu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> bah, 980 Ti is not even able to run constant 60FPS on AC Origins at 1080P.
> pretty disappointed from the "life cycle of those cards".


To be fair, I wouldn't really consider an Ubisoft title a good measure of hardware not being up to the job


----------



## Velathawen

After my huge headaches with Splinter Cell Blacklist and trying to get the game installed + patching I probably won't touch another Ubi title again. I ended up troubleshooting that game for way too long.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> After my huge headaches with Splinter Cell Blacklist and trying to get the game installed + patching I probably won't touch another Ubi title again. I ended up troubleshooting that game for way too long.


Blacklist took some work to get working, Splinter Cell Double Agent I could never get working on Windows 7.


----------



## Velathawen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8051*
> 
> Blacklist took some work to get working, Splinter Cell Double Agent I could never get working on Windows 7.


The fact that their own patcher couldn't find the game was infuriating, I remember having to Google individual patches to download and patch slowly from 1.01, to 1.02, etc. Optimizations are always a bit later but I hope they at least fixed this type of nonsense.


----------



## leonman44

Ubisoft is the worst company when it comes to optimization for pc and both android!









I also stopped buying games from them due to the frame-rate problems , assassins creed , wildlands , just look at wildlands 980ti fps , you can hardly touch 60fps not 120 but 60!!!!! They have great ideas and their games are just fine on consoles but they dont have a place on the pc platform...


----------



## GoLDii3

Well guys,it's time for me to leave this thread. I received a GTX 1070 as a replacement for my dead 980 Ti. It was a beastly card,too bad it died the way it did.


----------



## djbordie

So I see some mention of Code 43 on here..Here is what happened to me:

980ti, full water loop, running blissfully @ 1500mhz for about a year.

Installed nvidia 388.00, Cumon.sys BSOD, Code 43 from there on. Never able to get the card do run in windows 7. always "disabled code 43 by windows"

The one thing I forgot to do, which I usually do is turn off AB before updating.
Is this the culprit? but then why couldnt I get any nvidia drivers running?

Had to take off the custom bios from pag1 on here and install stock. Everything works fine now.
Hesitant to re mod the bios...but dont want to run in to throttling on stock.

Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djbordie*
> 
> So I see some mention of Code 43 on here..Here is what happened to me:
> 
> 980ti, full water loop, running blissfully @ 1500mhz for about a year.
> 
> Installed nvidia 388.00, Cumon.sys BSOD, Code 43 from there on. Never able to get the card do run in windows 7. always "disabled code 43 by windows"
> 
> The one thing I forgot to do, which I usually do is turn off AB before updating.
> Is this the culprit? but then why couldnt I get any nvidia drivers running?
> 
> Had to take off the custom bios from pag1 on here and install stock. Everything works fine now.
> Hesitant to re mod the bios...but dont want to run in to throttling on stock.
> 
> Any insight would be appreciated.


Incorrectly modified vbios is the issue; most vbios mods on the net are incorrectly modifying pstate voltage slider which forces a high voltage on PStates higher than 0

What exact model is your GPU?

I will upload a modified vbios with the correct settings at whatever frequency you have stable.

I don't recommend using 1.28v though, if that's what you were using before.


----------



## djbordie

Zotac 980ti 90501-10p (standard cooler version)
on full water, she tops out at 45-50 degree when gaming.

I used the Modified bios from this thread on page 1:
_"Sheyster View Post
Here is a modded BIOS with 425W power target:
- Based on the EVGA SC BIOS, no boost limit
- 350W default power target at 100%
- 425W max power target at 121%"_

To be honest I cant remember what I was stable at. I think* it was above 1500mhz and 4000 memory. Would have to reload my AB profile at home.
I did find this post just now, is this the concept?
https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1027094/geforce-drivers/official-388-00-game-ready-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-10-23-17-/post/5231630/#5231630

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Agent-A01

Correct, that is the issue I am referring to.


----------



## djbordie

Alright! good news.

I understand the concept, and can mod myself.

however is this a detriment to my stability in any way? or was this bios just not perfectly designed for future nvidia updates?

Im surprised it surfaced now and not on the last few updates...


----------



## heyyitsmike

Wow thanks for posting that link! Completely new to this whole vbios flashing and it worked!!


----------



## djbordie

wow lucky, there is not much talk about this on the interwebs.
im surprised.

maybe its only affecting those with mod bios this thread hah.


----------



## Unknownm

power hungry


----------



## Jaybro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> power hungry


*** @ 400W holy crap dude


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jaybro*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> power hungry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** @ 400W holy crap dude
Click to expand...

using EVGA OC Scanner X v3 mem test 4K 8x MSAA about 20minutes in. Card is reference!

here is my bios


----------



## sblantipodi

how can you explain this video?


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> how can you explain this video?


Who in their right mind runs their 980Ti at 1200 MHz. when you can get > 1450 MHz?


----------



## deception345

Anyone have any unlocked vbios for a MSI GTX 980 TI Gaming 6G? I tried using the provided roms but none of them work. Just tells me that the updating failed.
I've done the following commands.

nvflash --protectoff
nvflash -6 <.rom file>


----------



## Oli3dfx

You should really do it yourself imo. The best way to understand what you're doing and limit the risk of bricking your card. Dump your card bios and modify it as you need it.
There's plenty of resources on this thread that explains how to do it.

What are you trying to achieve with what kind of cooling ?


----------



## Timer5

So after years of service I decided to Retire my venerable R9 290x and pick up a 980ti. I have a GTX 980ti Classified edition card and I am having some weird quirks with OCing it. First it has an ASIC quality of 77% though ASIC though ASIC is kind of a joke I know some people take it seriously. So the issue with my 980ti is it HATES power. The classified goes up to 1415 turbo out of the box so I decided to push it further and I have ran into issues.

SO for background I have an been Ati/AMD person for a VERY long time last Nvidia Card I bought was a GeForce 2. So all of my OCing experience is with cards like the HD 5770, 6870,7970, and R9 290x but my time with this 980ti has shown me Nvidia is ANOTHER beast overall. Now with my AMD cards it was simple move the core slider until issues then back off when things get weird looking. With my 290x it ATE volts like ALL the volts it took 157mv to get that card to do 1200mhz on the core. So with this card I started having issues like right off the bat. In the end I found stability but in a way I didn't doesn't make sense. The card is stable when I set the power limit to 91%, On the core I was able to get to 1485mhz. I can't push the GPU any further, if I set it to anything above 91 on the power limit and that OC it gets unstable like instantly. If I drop it below 91 my GPU won't boost to where it should. I have tried to add volts and INSTANT instability it's like this card HATES power.

SO could I get this chip further is there anything I can do or do you think I hit the wall? I don't want to do a custom BIOS since I JUST got the GPU and don't want to lose the warranty.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timer5*
> 
> So after years of service I decided to Retire my venerable R9 290x and pick up a 980ti. I have a GTX 980ti Classified edition card and I am having some weird quirks with OCing it. First it has an ASIC quality of 77% though ASIC though ASIC is kind of a joke I know some people take it seriously. So the issue with my 980ti is it HATES power. The classified goes up to 1415 turbo out of the box so I decided to push it further and I have ran into issues.
> 
> SO for background I have an been Ati/AMD person for a VERY long time last Nvidia Card I bought was a GeForce 2. So all of my OCing experience is with cards like the HD 5770, 6870,7970, and R9 290x but my time with this 980ti has shown me Nvidia is ANOTHER beast overall. Now with my AMD cards it was simple move the core slider until issues then back off when things get weird looking. With my 290x it ATE volts like ALL the volts it took 157mv to get that card to do 1200mhz on the core. So with this card I started having issues like right off the bat. In the end I found stability but in a way I didn't doesn't make sense. The card is stable when I set the power limit to 91%, On the core I was able to get to 1485mhz. I can't push the GPU any further, if I set it to anything above 91 on the power limit and that OC it gets unstable like instantly. If I drop it below 91 my GPU won't boost to where it should. I have tried to add volts and INSTANT instability it's like this card HATES power.
> 
> SO could I get this chip further is there anything I can do or do you think I hit the wall? I don't want to do a custom BIOS since I JUST got the GPU and don't want to lose the warranty.


Custom VBIOS is the only way you can get higher core voltage, modify cache/system/xbar frequencies and raise power limits. It's the only way I got my 980Ti to stop all throttling. With a custom VBIOS, and more voltage you might be able to get > 1500 MHz -- especially if you modify your fan curve to ramp up faster/higher.


----------



## Timer5

But that is the issue I need less core voltage by the way it looks since if I let it have full power limit it crashes in benchmarks. I tried to OC it with +50mv and it was beyond unstable as soon as it gets more power it panics and crashes. As for temps I made a fan curve and the chip never goes above 68c so the lower power limit mixed with an aggressive fan curve results in a crazy cold chip.

Also I have samsung memory. With the 290x I had if you had Hynex you where golden and could OC if you had like Elipdia you where SOL. Is there anything like that with the 980ti?


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timer5*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> So after years of service I decided to Retire my venerable R9 290x and pick up a 980ti. I have a GTX 980ti Classified edition card and I am having some weird quirks with OCing it. First it has an ASIC quality of 77% though ASIC though ASIC is kind of a joke I know some people take it seriously. So the issue with my 980ti is it HATES power. The classified goes up to 1415 turbo out of the box so I decided to push it further and I have ran into issues.
> 
> SO for background I have an been Ati/AMD person for a VERY long time last Nvidia Card I bought was a GeForce 2. So all of my OCing experience is with cards like the HD 5770, 6870,7970, and R9 290x but my time with this 980ti has shown me Nvidia is ANOTHER beast overall. Now with my AMD cards it was simple move the core slider until issues then back off when things get weird looking. With my 290x it ATE volts like ALL the volts it took 157mv to get that card to do 1200mhz on the core. So with this card I started having issues like right off the bat. In the end I found stability but in a way I didn't doesn't make sense. The card is stable when I set the power limit to 91%, On the core I was able to get to 1485mhz. I can't push the GPU any further, if I set it to anything above 91 on the power limit and that OC it gets unstable like instantly. If I drop it below 91 my GPU won't boost to where it should. I have tried to add volts and INSTANT instability it's like this card HATES power.
> 
> 
> 
> SO could I get this chip further is there anything I can do or do you think I hit the wall? I don't want to do a custom BIOS since I JUST got the GPU and don't want to lose the warranty.


you don't havee to worry about voiding anything with a classifed, evga allows bios flashing and waterblocks; as long as the card isn't damaged and it has the stock bios if any RMA is needed.

plus the classy has 2 bios, so one bad flash is no issue.









btw, use the slave bios that has a higher power limit (140%?) and fan curve. and you can go to the classified owners club and in the OP get Clasified Software Voltage Tool - Classified_*v2.1.2*.zip(852k .zip file).

i know the old evga precision you could get more OC i do have a few potato vids on youtube showing how to use both. please excuse me if i sound snarky, this was to settle an argument about the classy's being voltage locked and how much vcore it would actually get.

classy tool:





w/PX:





after spending time to show a few things on voltage . . you won't need much. _the BIGGEST thing is keeping temps down._ like the lower the better. i found more stability (mind you i am talking benching FS or TS here) keeping below ~62c then ~54c then 34c to be able to squeak out another boost bin or two (@13mhz each).

down and dirty OCing the classy:

flip the switch to the slave bios (on top of card) for higher power limit, set fans 100% and use the classy tool to set ~1.23 on vcore (leave the vram and all those other voltage control options alone, won't help unless using LN2. well the vram is when you want to OC that.)
slowly increase clock speed in 13mhz bumps when you're close. some folks like to keep that 13mhz thingy going, other say it makes no difference. i like to do since it works fine and i was able to mod my bios easier to custom my boost clock. (boost tables in bios are ~13mhz increases, so there's that. but i never did mod my classy's bios since getting ~1418mhz out of the box boost, likee yours, was good enough for gaming. i only screwed w/stuff benching.

btw, cheers for reporting out of box behavior and asic, it does help if you know how to use it. taking a shot in the dark; i'm sure w/patience and some experimenting you can get ~1540/1550 on air (esp if you take the rig outside on a cold winter night. (benching comps make you do crazy things!)









you savvy?

and to the rest reading:

NO you cannot do this on anything but an evga classy!

e: forgot to quote.


----------



## Timer5

Hey man thank you so much for the info! I didn't know that tool existed. Can't wait to dive into this when I get home from work. Before I start I do have a few question

1 What are the default Volts of the 980ti?
2 What on average is the max voltage for the 980ti like danger area?
3 I did hear of some issues with the VRM cooling of the GTX 900 series cards wanting to make sure I don't have to worry too much about burning VRMs.
4 My 290x had pretty decent VRM temp monitoring but I don't see any temp monitoring in GPUz is there another app that can pull the temps? I know the VRMs on it are solid I recognize them from the 290x but I know that model they do loose a good chunk of efficiency when they get over a certain temp I need to make sure they stay under I think it was 95C or 99c.
5 Now with the volts you recommended would this be for bench marking or daily use? If it isn't the best volt for daily use what volts would you recommend? Reason is I am looking to try to lock in around 1500mhz for daily or close to it. Wanting to make sure I don't have to worry about lower frames at 1440p.
6 Now the memory I am LOCKED at like +150mhz I can't remember the exact speed I can pull that when i get home from work.
7 With the tool you sent It looks like i just set the volts there and then use Precision X or MSI AB to set the Speed from there.

Now with the 980ti I did have some strange issues when I gave it power. I had some good luck at 1487Mhz on the core with +50mv and 110% power limit the card would pass benchmarks but in game I would have a strange issue. For benching in game I normally use Overwatch it gives a weird load that many OCs have issues with from my experience. I could get through about 1 game until my whole Screen would get a Pink film over it. It was really weird performance stayed up, temps where fine, but the screen had a pink film it would go away after leaving the game. Then it would do a black issue where I would look around and the screen wouldn't refresh so the game would turn from game to black as I moved the mouse. I have a Triple Monitor setup the middle one is connected with DP and at 144hz the other two are HDMI and DVI (Korean 1440p monitor) During each of these glitches the other two monitors where unaffected.

Also as for sound I wear a wireless headset that I wear almost all the time so noise is NO issue for me








Pretty much I have two goals with this OC is 1 To get to see how balls to the walls this card will go 2 Get a solid daily OC that will curb stomp any game I throw at it for years to come like my venerable 290x did.

Thank you once again for the help man and sorry for all the questions.


----------



## looniam

default volts = AIB's bios (voltage and boost tables) and ASIC% of card. but _generally_ 1.8v-1.2v as the AIB bios will vary from SKU to SKU. or maybe i don't _really_ know.









i doubt you need to worry about the vrms on the classy; complete overkill for maxwell.








though yeah, it is a shame reading vrm temps on any nvidia card is . . well not supported in software.








knowing a little more of evga's cards than any other AIB; the classy and even the FTW cards are more than enough, reference card vrms are _adequate._
fwiw, i have had a thermocouple on my evga SC+ *(ref vrms)* and having a ghetto rigged 80mm fan on the midplate (kept on w/using uniblock) keeping temps ~mid 80c @~1.25 w/fan @2800rpm (little noisy).

having an ASIC of 77% means it won't take as nearly much voltage to hit 1500 than a card with 67%. i could do 1500 with 1.23v w/73% my classy but the SC+ i have now with 66% takes dumping 1.27v BUT that leads me to battling the temps. as i said, the lower the better for stability.
if you are a sticker on voltage reading(s) there is the probe it on evga site to use w/DMM to get accurate readings.

yeah classy tool voltage, AB core speed. if using AB w/classy tool gets cumbersome, i think evga's PX w/Kboost allows upto 1.23v(?) but i don't know anymore - its been years (my classy/rig was stolen a few months after getting it at release)so i could have changed, at that time i couldn't get AB to give more than 1.212v on the classy. and speaking of years . .that classy owners thread is dead anymore (long gone are the days of kepler (H2O and voltage!) maxwell introduced (lower)temperature _voltage_ throttling (not to be confused w/(higher)temp _clock_ throttling!) but i digress, there still are a few guys there like Jpmboy, kimir, MrTOOSHORT among others that are helpful, just saying.

on a side note:
did you look in gpu-z for what ram you have? there is hynix and samsung, usually the sammy OCs better which should hit 8000+Mhz w/o effort.

now after all that. . . .what voltage to run? i suggest you try going w/default of 1.212 and see what that nets. voltage bumps are ~6mv (really an avg ~6.5mv) and boost bins are 13Mhz. you may find ~12mv nets ~39Mhz but then find 24+mv only nets 13Mhz. where that diminishing return hits is found with patience _but it's usually no higher ~1.23/1.25_. srly, i bought FS so i could skip the demo









maybe that helps. i know i might have skipped around . . sorry i get distracted but i hope you have something to go on. or i should say, you seem more than capable to use something i said(?)










oh yeah, your pink screen issue. . .honestly no idea. and because i have no idea i can only think of if anything from AMD drivers could be (?) is it any other game or why to replicate the issue except in overwatch? did you do a clean OS install while switching cards if same rig. if not, going nuclear and fresh install(???)

sorry.


----------



## Timer5

So I have been doing some testing with the card. I set it to 1.25v and got to +35 and then had artifacts on screen pushed to +50 at and Heaven crashed. It seems my card just hates power with a passion like as soon as i give it some juice it kills it self. I tried with the power slider at 110 and 100 same issue started to mess up at 35.

I have gotten a pretty mostly solid OC out of the card manually but it is weird like weird weird. So with the Power Limit at 90% and core at +81 I am pretty much 100% stable So NO clue what is blocking me right now I am sitting at 1480mhz on the core.

As for the Memory I have Samsung the MOST I have been able to get out of it with 100% stability is +100mhz or 1800mhz if I put it up higher I start to have bugs and issues. I find that if I go over +100mhz I start to artifact with little black squares that appear randomly.

Personally I have NO clue why my card hates volts so much. It seems like the more power it gets the less stable it becomes and what bugs me is with this ASIC I know it could go further than just 1480 I know it has more in it than that. I kinda feel like I got one hell of a lemon from EVGA with this card on the overclocking front and this 77% asic is a LIE!


----------



## looniam

whats your temps at? even 72c can introduce flonkyness.

SC+ i had before this OC really well for out of box boost but the second it hit 64c - CRASH!

back down the vcore. though the classy tool is better at fine grain adjustments but because of the LLC the voltage under load can get 12mv more than setting/reading as in the 



.

but again, temps matter and can affect gains ALOT more than voltage . .

srly, to get things figured will take while. coming from hawaii might involve a learning curve than someone stepping up from 970 or even kepler. no offense.


----------



## Dan848

I am a bit late here, however, I want to be included in the GTX 980 Ti Owners Club.

I have been waiting on Nvidia to release Volta with following reviews, however, with no pressure from AMD they are continuing to sell the GTX 1080 Ti, which does not have enough power to run all games with maxed out eye candy at 60 FPS and higher on a 4K screen.

If I reduce visual settings I can play games with my MSI GTX 980 Ti at 4K, so, I might purchase a 4K screen in November or December when prices should be reduced for black Friday and the holidays.

I submitted my GPU-Z results and here are the results:



Good gaming to all of you.


----------



## leonman44

Dropped even lower with stock bios full voltage to 1500mhz... My card is indeed dying slow , my 1580mhz overclock has gone but shall never forgotten , please remember it


----------



## Timer5

With the temps I am staying below 70 I am normally at 67/68 max. I have my old Kraken G10 and H90 cooler laying around that I used on my 290x should I try to get that on there or should the stock cooler be enough? Using the classy tool should I try to undervolt the card? I mean lowering the power limit gave me stability and higher clocks than adding volts did. I mean do you think the way the chip is it just wants less power overall? Like maybe I have a card that wants less power than more power?

Also any idea how to get the Memory to OC further the horrible memory OC performance confuses me hard core since it seems like a REALLY low OC overall.


----------



## looniam

you can put the G1 on the card but it does take a copper shim. here is a vid:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











the power limit shouldn't make a difference until you start to come close to hitting it. itself alone won't increase the power until any adjustments to increase voltage or clock speed (core/vram). having it too low might be what is giving you headaches with OCing vram; _which i suggest laying off of until you get the core speed dialed in._

so i have to admit you experiencing lower it to increase stability is a first for me .







so thats weird weird weird for me too.

if you're flirting around with just 1.212 or lower, just use afterburner which will give that. btw, if you didn't reinstall thee OS makee sure you delete the profiles in C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\Profiles except for MSIAfterburner.cfg. all those other VEN_*_*.cfg files are for other card(s). there will be one VEN_10DE&DEV*_*.cfg for the classsy _after restarting AB_, leave that.

and again, hang on OCing the vram for now. and also i don't think valley is the best benchmark to use for stability on the core, comes in handy for vram though, try fire strike for quick and dirty testing. then i'd take what i got from that and run 9-12 loops in metro2033/lastlight benchmark before trying out in the witcher 3.

yeah i do say "quick and dirty in firestrike" . .but i ran FS so much that i bought it to bypass the demo and saved _several hours of my life_ just to tweak out one card.

i mentioned it before about ASIC; with AMD cards and kepler or fermi, ASIC% meant more for clock speed than it does for maxwell, temp is the bigger factor. i know i might be beating a dead horse but maybe looking at the firmware can help understand better:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







the CLK #s correlate to the boost table entries. due to Nvidia's gpu boost, the gpu will look for what CLK# minimum voltage (left slider(s)) it takes to sustain its clock speed. a higher ASIC will need less voltage to climb further up the boost table.

ie. a 69% ASIC may only go up to CLK#59 @1.18v but a 75% ASIC card will jump to CLK#66 because it needs less (min) voltage to sustain that clock. also a lower ASIC chip will need less voltage to "jump" a boost clock of 13mhz (really 12.5) ie the 69% needs ~18mv but the 75% only needs 7mv (really 6.5).

that's the ASIC lottery in a nutshell. it doesn't help as much as in the past. it does matter though to understand how and how much voltage it takes.

EDIT:

so a 77% needs a light hand.


----------



## 8051

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timer5*
> 
> With the temps I am staying below 70 I am normally at 67/68 max. I have my old Kraken G10 and H90 cooler laying around that I used on my 290x should I try to get that on there or should the stock cooler be enough? Using the classy tool should I try to undervolt the card? I mean lowering the power limit gave me stability and higher clocks than adding volts did. I mean do you think the way the chip is it just wants less power overall? Like maybe I have a card that wants less power than more power?
> 
> Also any idea how to get the Memory to OC further the horrible memory OC performance confuses me hard core since it seems like a REALLY low OC overall.


I only think I noticed one game that ever responded to differences in VRAM memory frequency. I ran my 980Ti at a lower than stock memory frequency to reduce heat output and do the same with my 1080Ti.


----------



## deception345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oli3dfx*
> 
> You should really do it yourself imo. The best way to understand what you're doing and limit the risk of bricking your card. Dump your card bios and modify it as you need it.
> There's plenty of resources on this thread that explains how to do it.
> 
> What are you trying to achieve with what kind of cooling ?


I don't really understand how it all works, Sure I can read it but I'm just afraid I will accidentally do something wrong and brick my card or worse.

Running the stock cooling but I have recently replaced the stock compound with Arctic Silver 5.

It's strange because I move my slider to +87 on the voltages but it doesn't seem to do anything? Voltage readings still stay the same after overclock.

I'm running 100+ (1438Mhz) on the Core Clock and 400+ (7800Mhz) on the memory clock

I've attached my graphic cards BIOS to this post.

GM200MSI980TI6G.zip 152k .zip file


----------



## Timer5

OK I GOT IT! I did some tweaking and took the advice of the 100% fan speed 1492MHZ BABY! 100% stable Power Limit 100% it's LOCKED! Doing more testing tonight but yeah you are 100% right the cooling makes ALL the difference.

I ordered the 25mm copper shim for the Kraken G10 I have the fans still so the dual 140mm in Push Pull should cool this card more than the stock cooler right? I know my 290x got to the Higher 60s when eating 157mv and at 1200Mhz do I have to worry about the Classy eating that much? I figure once the shim comes in I will do the 1.25v and push this baby as far as I can with the cooler attached! But so far I am SUPER happy to have a 1492Mhz chip! Also I think I figured out the power limit thing it probably was the Temps if the power limit is lower it will decrease the temps so if I gave it more power limit the temps would rise. And at 100% fan I am looking at 64c MAX! I am running Heaven for the tests going to do some firestrike here soon!


----------



## Bensmooth

Any ideas where i can get a gigabyte windforce x3 980gtx ti waterblock from? Googled last night and noticed EK had them called 980gtx ti EK WF3 but none in stock nor do they sell them anymore , tried ebay but can't locate one


----------



## Rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I will upload a modified vbios with the correct settings at whatever frequency you have stable.


May I kindly ask for an EVGA SC ACX 2.0+ BIOS running 1455 MHz Core at 1.25 V?


----------



## Rabit

Anyone from you guys have spare fan from reference cooler ? I need one








I build PC to a friend but fan in Reference edition Zotac GTX 970 is extremely noisy * I disassemble and sleeve bearings have a lot scratch surface * worked at dry condition for long time I apply machine oil but only reduce sound a bit


----------



## Unknownm

400w seems to be the max load if I wanna keep my OC core (1493.5) once 415w hits it downclocks to (1303)


----------



## JukkaX

Got EK fullcover block on my WF3x. Temps rise and stabilize to 46 'C on my little custom loop. Water warms to 39 'C. Boost clock 1510 MHz is stable with 1,2430 V in load. This with Fire Strike Extreme Graphics test 1 in loop. In Heaven Benchmark can go little higher with less voltage. With 1.2180 V PerfCap 'reason' is always the same old "Vrel", but when upping a notch to 1.2430 V, PerfCap reason changes to "Vop/Vrel". I do my overclocking with Gigabyte OC Guru II, cos I experienced some problems with AB before. I have edited my BIOS to 425 W max. power. (and PCI-E 8-pins accordingly.) Power consumption is at 80 % TDP or little more, GPU-Z tells.


----------



## thrgk

Can someone help me. I am on Windows 10 Fall Creators Update (latest) and I had to update Nvidia drivers because of SW BF2 required a newer set. I updated via nvidia website, did a DDU before hand installed nvidia using recommended settings and now after i restarted its like the drivers are not being used or wont install or something. In Device Manager it gives code 43 for both cards 980ti sli.

Ive tried tons of things, from uninstalling in control panel, then DDU, then delete nvidia registries to uninstalling DDU and letting windows update install drivers.

Still nothing works/


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> May I kindly ask for an EVGA SC ACX 2.0+ BIOS running 1455 MHz Core at 1.25 V?


Sorry I took so long, didn't read it until today.

http://www.filedropper.com/rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Can someone help me. I am on Windows 10 Fall Creators Update (latest) and I had to update Nvidia drivers because of SW BF2 required a newer set. I updated via nvidia website, did a DDU before hand installed nvidia using recommended settings and now after i restarted its like the drivers are not being used or wont install or something. In Device Manager it gives code 43 for both cards 980ti sli.
> 
> Ive tried tons of things, from uninstalling in control panel, then DDU, then delete nvidia registries to uninstalling DDU and letting windows update install drivers.
> 
> Still nothing works/


This has been posted several times; this a known issue for cards with incorrectly modified vbios.

Modified vbios' are usually setting the incorrect voltage line that affects multiple pstates.

Use a known good vbios or go back to stock


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Sorry I took so long, didn't read it until today.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/rezal
> This has been posted several times; this a known issue for cards with incorrectly modified vbios.
> 
> Modified vbios' are usually setting the incorrect voltage line that affects multiple pstates.
> 
> Use a known good vbios or go back to stock


Is this a new issue? As I havent changed Vbios in 2 years about (since I got the cards)


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is this a new issue? As I havent changed Vbios in 2 years about (since I got the cards)


About a 2month issue, started for drivers 380.xx.

It will never get fixed by drivers as issue resides in vbios.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> About a 2month issue, started for drivers 380.xx.
> 
> It will never get fixed by drivers as issue resides in vbios.


Luckily I have the stock bios and I will reflash them.

Dude, thank you so much +Rep,

I googled so many things and vbios never came up, tho I was not looking in that direction either.

Thank you sir, you are a lifesaver all 5 flavors!


----------



## Rezal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Sorry I took so long, didn't read it until today.
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/rezal


Awesome, thank you so much! Working great!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Awesome, thank you so much! Working great!


No problem.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Luckily I have the stock bios and I will reflash them.
> 
> Dude, thank you so much +Rep,
> 
> I googled so many things and vbios never came up, tho I was not looking in that direction either.
> 
> Thank you sir, you are a lifesaver all 5 flavors!


If you want, i can provided updated vbios with your clock/voltage settings.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> No problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want, i can provided updated vbios with your clock/voltage settings.


oh ok awesome I think these we're like 1.274v or something. I've got them under water they are reference evga 980ti.

Thanks so much man


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> oh ok awesome I think these we're like 1.274v or something. I've got them under water they are reference evga 980ti.
> 
> Thanks so much man


Do you have more information about that?

What clock speeds were you stable at, memory speeds, etc.


----------



## HAL900

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Is this a new issue? As I havent changed Vbios in 2 years about (since I got the cards)


nvidia something mixed up

xbar or l2 you changed?

at 383.13 it was not going to fade in the resolution of the age of empire 3

Wait for the new drivers


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HAL900*
> 
> nvidia something mixed up
> 
> xbar or l2 you changed?
> 
> at 383.13 it was not going to fade in the resolution of the age of empire 3
> 
> Wait for the new drivers


Just stock clocks would be fine. I don't oc much anymore. I don't really want to wait as I need the new drivers to play star wars battlefront 2.


----------



## xciter327

Hmm, just experienced the dreaded error 43 as well. Reverted to stock bios did indeed fix the issue. I can references this thread:

https://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-SC-Code-43-m2732307.aspx

Does anybody have a clue what are the "safe limits", as defined by Nvdia or point me to a custom BIOS that passes driver 38x.xx?

Just as a side node:
I was using 980Ti-SC-MaxAir from an earlier post in this thread.


----------



## thrgk

I got to check when I get back tomorrow to make sure I have stock reference evga bios but just in case anyone know where I can get one ? Techpoweruo doesn't have evga reference.(yes any reference will work but in weird and want evga)


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> Just stock clocks would be fine. I don't oc much anymore. I don't really want to wait as I need the new drivers to play star wars battlefront 2.


If you don't OC, no sense in overvolting don't you think?









You may try the vbios for Rezal.
ACX 2.0 SC+ cards use reference PCB, so it should work for you.

Just have to override PCI subsystem mismatch when flashing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> I got to check when I get back tomorrow to make sure I have stock reference evga bios but just in case anyone know where I can get one ? Techpoweruo doesn't have evga reference.(yes any reference will work but in weird and want evga)


IF above doesn't interest you, you can email evga support and they will send you latest vbios.


----------



## thrgk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> If you don't OC, no sense in overvolting don't you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may try the vbios for Rezal.
> ACX 2.0 SC+ cards use reference PCB, so it should work for you.
> 
> Just have to override PCI subsystem mismatch when flashing.
> IF above doesn't interest you, you can email evga support and they will send you latest vbios.


How do I override pci subsystem mismatch ? We will it ask me or? I haven't flashed in over a year so forgot


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How do I override pci subsystem mismatch ? We will it ask me or? I haven't flashed in over a year so forgot


Usually you just type "nvflash.exe 980Ti.rom"
If PCI subsystem doesn't match it will say so.

You will need to type "nvflash -6 980Ti.rom"

Also make sure you aren't using an ancient version of nvflash.


----------



## JukkaX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thrgk*
> 
> How do I override pci subsystem mismatch ? We will it ask me or? I haven't flashed in over a year so forgot


NVFlash version nvflsh645.218 worked for me. Not the newer ones..


----------



## japancakes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter327*
> 
> Hmm, just experienced the dreaded error 43 as well. Reverted to stock bios did indeed fix the issue. I can references this thread:
> 
> https://forums.evga.com/EVGA-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-SC-Code-43-m2732307.aspx
> 
> Does anybody have a clue what are the "safe limits", as defined by Nvdia or point me to a custom BIOS that passes driver 38x.xx?
> 
> Just as a side node:
> I was using 980Ti-SC-MaxAir from an earlier post in this thread.


You need to unlock the hidden voltage sliders in your VBIOS then it will work. You can overclock it however you like.

I had to download Kepler BIOS tuner to open the sliders. If you search "hidden voltage sliders maxwell" it should pop up. https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/1027094/official-388-00-game-ready-whql-display-driver-feedback-thread-released-10-23-17-/?offset=101

You save them to whatever you want, open it in Maxwell BIOS Tuner and then they're all there. You can save the BIOS how you want and it works with newer drivers. My issue is that I can't get the speed throttling to work with the voltage I want.

Here's my BIOS for a Zotac AMP! Extreme 980 Ti (don't flash this, just for reference)


----------



## Rezal

Does anybody know what causes an OC to be stable with unlimited fps at full GPU load, but not with limited fps and much lower load? With limited fps I have display driver crashes, full load is fine.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezal*
> 
> Does anybody know what causes an OC to be stable with unlimited fps at full GPU load, but not with limited fps and much lower load? With limited fps I have display driver crashes, full load is fine.


When you raise vbios boost clocks, it also increases the clock speeds on other CLK states/Pstates.

So say stock boost is 1300mhz and lets say game x doesn't need full GPU performance and runs GPU at lower CLK state 50 which is 1100 mhz at 1.05v.
Lets stay it's stable in that situation.

after raising clock speeds in vbios to 1400mhz, that previous clock speed also is raised by 100 mhz.
Issue with that is it is still using 1.05v, which may not be stable.

Find out what clock speeds they run at in the game that crashes then we could raise voltages a bit for those lower CLK states.

Alternatively, set GPU to prefer max performance in NVCPL for that game.


----------



## Rezal

Clocks are the same with limited or unlimited fps. Same for voltage.


----------



## Agent-A01

Have you tried reducing frequency by 13-26mhz just to see if it fixes it?

Instability can be random like that.

Just like how a CPU can be stable in P95 full load but crashes on games with less load.


----------



## xciter327

So first try with MaxAir bios was a partial success. I did not have the sliders but I move the rest to be 600mv idle and it worked however my voltage was at 1.155v.(this boosted to 1416) Now trying another bios with fixed sliders.


----------



## xciter327

This one works for me:

Modified:
Boost goes to 1344
Memory: Stock:
Power: 450W
Core: 1.25v
0-RPM: yes
Target temp: 90
Max temp: 100

My videocard Evga 980TI SC+ ACX2.0 is hitting Voltage_Limit according to Evga Precision.

NOTE: Nevermind this one crashes the PC. Had to use integrated video to recover the videocard.


----------



## mnemo_05

wow, spent a good 3hrs uninstalling and reinstalling different drivers and only the 385 worked for me.. i should have opened this forum much sooner.

im currently using this bios for my 980ti AMP(basically a reference card) http://www.overclock.net/attachments/32340

can anyone help me modify this to be compatible with the new drivers? thanks in advance


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> wow, spent a good 3hrs uninstalling and reinstalling different drivers and only the 385 worked for me.. i should have opened this forum much sooner.
> 
> im currently using this bios for my 980ti AMP(basically a reference card) http://www.overclock.net/attachments/32340
> 
> can anyone help me modify this to be compatible with the new drivers? thanks in advance


It would be better to customize the original latest AMP bios.

What clock speeds and voltage are you stable at


----------



## xciter327

So after a lot of testing, I am no longer able to get my previous stable overclock, which was with the MaxAir bios(450w Power limit, 1.25v fixed), maintained 1290 as default and 1480 with overclock and power slider to max:

980Ti-SC-MaxAir.zip 152k .zip file


Now using a modified bios with unlocked voltage sliders:

EVGA.GTX980Ti.6144.150527-Sliders.rom.zip 152k .zip file


I used this bios, which has the "hidden sliders" unlocked, however now the card does not really want to go above 1.230v(as measured by Precision), and it trips some kind of voltage limit and throttles down to 1.155, which brings the overally freqency down.

If I modify the unlocked bios, with the same settings as the MaxAIr bios, the power mod does work, however I think its tripping some kind of overcurrent protection and the display shuts down and PC requires a reboot.

If somebody with more experience with BIOS editor wants to take a crack, please do.

Note: I am also still to find a bios with 3 unlocked sliders. The one above has 2. Card is EVGA 980TI SC+ ACX2.0.

Stock bios:

Evga980TISCACX2.0StockBios.zip 151k .zip file


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter327*
> 
> If somebody with more experience with BIOS editor wants to take a crack, please do.


Give this one a try
http://www.filedropper.com/showdownload.php/980tiacx

1481mhz @ 1.25v as requested.


----------



## mnemo_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> It would be better to customize the original latest AMP bios.
> 
> What clock speeds and voltage are you stable at


im using 1.230v contant on all load, i guess that is the one causing this driver install issue.

my stock clock is 1291mhz and overclocks to 1470mhz stable.

hope someone can modify the original 980ti Amp bios to max the voltage at 1.230v on heavy load and a stock clock of 1291mhz. thanks!


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnemo_05*
> 
> im using 1.230v contant on all load, i guess that is the one causing this driver install issue.
> 
> my stock clock is 1291mhz and overclocks to 1470mhz stable.
> 
> hope someone can modify the original 980ti Amp bios to max the voltage at 1.230v on heavy load and a stock clock of 1291mhz. thanks!


As requested, 1468mhz @ 1.23

http://www.filedropper.com/gm200


----------



## mnemo_05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> As requested, 1468mhz @ 1.23
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/gm200


thanks a bunch, will check them out later and report with my results =)


----------



## xciter327

Awesome.

First test (unengine) worked, initially I got an error 43, but after rebooting that went away. Frequency keeps steady at 1.255v.

Gotta go to work.


----------



## reinhardrudi

hallo

i bought a palit jetstream 980ti with a mod-bios-- 1.25v. now-Code43 with the new Driver.

i think the best way is to flash the original stock BIOS...

but i dont have this--- is there anyone who can load it up for me??

Big THX from Germany


----------



## looniam

^ you can always check the *TPU database*:


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> hallo
> 
> i bought a palit jetstream 980ti with a mod-bios-- 1.25v. now-Code43 with the new Driver.
> 
> i think the best way is to flash the original stock BIOS...
> 
> but i dont have this--- is there anyone who can load it up for me??
> 
> Big THX from Germany


Here is an updated bios with 1.25v and 1443mhz.

http://www.filedropper.com/980tijs


----------



## mnemo_05

quick question about nvflash, its been awhile since i flashed my card(2 years i think)

on the new nvflash, is it right to say that all i do is the following;
- put the rom and nvflash on the same folder
- disable my gpu on device manager
- drag the new rom on the nvflash icon
- done

i tried this, the cmd prompt flashed and it seems to have flashed the card, how do i confirm if the flash actually completed?

thanks!

nevermind; did the cmd route and was able to successfully flash

UPDATE: the bios flashed but my screen went wonky, it became blur and unusable, had to blind flash on my original bios whew


----------



## mnemo_05

bit the bullet and modded a bios to my liking, now i am able to update my driver! =)

@Agent-A01

thanks a bunch, your bios gave me an idea how to set the voltages right for the new driver to install properly =)


----------



## xciter327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter327*
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> First test (unengine) worked, initially I got an error 43, but after rebooting that went away. Frequency keeps steady at 1.255v.
> 
> Gotta go to work.


Wohoo. Works as a charm. I can squeeze 1480 / 4000 out of this bios, without too much noise, with the stock cooler and a termal paste upgrade. I am close to hitting the power limit tough, but it does not actually hit it. In any case anything above 1500 GPU results in a driver crash and anything above 4000 memory results in fancy colors and a complete freeze.

P.S. - Furmark still causes downclocking from the GPU, but nothing as severe ass before. In Unegine, it looks fine tough.


----------



## reinhardrudi

THX  @ Agent-A01
i test during the week !!!!!

ERROR: Update aborted


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



c:\nvflash>nvflash64 --protectoff

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.416.0)
Simplified Version For OEM Only
Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,17C8) H:--:NRM S:00,B:0F,D:00,F:00

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (A1,3112) : FM FM25F02 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Setting EEPROM software protect setting...
Remove EEPROM write protect complete.

c:\nvflash>nvflash64 -6 980tiJS.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.416.0)
Simplified Version For OEM Only
Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,17C8) H:--:NRM S:00,B:0F,D:00,F:00

Current - Version:84.00.36.00.36 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.41.00.1C ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):

Results:
Index | Match | Flash | Name
<00> * GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,17C8) S:00, B:0F
Nothing changed!

ERROR: Update aborted

c:\nvflash>



hmm-- no chance


----------



## reinhardrudi

whats wrong??


----------



## xciter327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter327*
> 
> Wohoo. Works as a charm. I can squeeze 1480 / 4000 out of this bios, without too much noise, with the stock cooler and a termal paste upgrade. I am close to hitting the power limit tough, but it does not actually hit it. In any case anything above 1500 GPU results in a driver crash and anything above 4000 memory results in fancy colors and a complete freeze.
> 
> P.S. - Furmark still causes downclocking from the GPU, but nothing as severe ass before. In Unegine, it looks fine tough.


So card seems to be happier @1440Mhz core. 1480/4000 work for benchmarks mostly. Destiny2 crashes occasionally.

I did notice that the card does not downclock at all. Its pulling ~100W extra now at idle. I''ve adjusted the max boost to be 1440Mhz in this case and tried to bring back the downclocking on idle, however it only downclocks to 1101Mhz and the memory does not downclock(I believe idle was 134Mhz GPU and 405Mhz memory).


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> THX  @ Agent-A01
> i test during the week !!!!!
> 
> ERROR: Update aborted
> 
> hmm-- no chance


That version is for pascal only, google nvflash certs disabled.
Should be like 5.287 off the top of my head.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter327*
> 
> So card seems to be happier @1440Mhz core. 1480/4000 work for benchmarks mostly. Destiny2 crashes occasionally.
> 
> I did notice that the card does not downclock at all. Its pulling ~100W extra now at idle. I''ve adjusted the max boost to be 1440Mhz in this case and tried to bring back the downclocking on idle, however it only downclocks to 1101Mhz and the memory does not downclock(I believe idle was 134Mhz GPU and 405Mhz memory).


Is that before or after you modded it?

There is no need to undo those changes of tdp base and 3d base clock speeds.
That may be the issue on why it's not lowering.


----------



## Timer5

Hey man sorry I have been gone so long I do have an update.

So I have had a spare Kraken G10 in the Garage and a spare H90 laying around from my old R9 290x. After seeing what setting the fans to 100% speed will do I figured I would get better cooling to keep that card well below the 60c range. So I had to wait for the 25x25x1.5 copper shim to arrive from CHINA. So got it all set up today and I am very impressed I have dialed in an OC that is very very stable so far about 30min into valley right now. I am at 1520Mhz stock volts didn't even touch the power limit and at 42c! This card is doing wonderfully I am going to try to get started on the memory here soon but so far this Kraken G10 and H90 seems to have unlocked the full potential of this card!


----------



## brian19876

so i unlocked the other voltage sliders no my card seem to only boost to 1329 it used to be 1430 i dont get it


----------



## reinhardrudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> That version is for pascal only, google nvflash certs disabled.
> Should be like 5.287 off the top of my head.


good morninng--

hmm-- the same with the 5.287


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



c:\nvflash>nvflash -6 980tiJS.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.287.0)
Modified Version By Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti (10DE,17C8,10DE,17C8) H:--:NRM S:00,B:0F,D:00,F:00

Current - Version:84.00.36.00.36 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.41.00.1C ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):

ERROR: Update aborted

c:\nvflash>



my BIOS


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







any idea ???


----------



## reinhardrudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> That version is for pascal only, google nvflash certs disabled.
> Should be like 5.287 off the top of my head.


whith the nvflash 5.287 the same.....

ERROR:Update aborted



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.16299.64]
(c) 2017 Microsoft Corporation. Alle Rechte vorbehalten.

C:\WINDOWS\system32>cd c:\nvflash

c:\nvflash>nvflash -6 980tiJS.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.218)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: Graphics Device (10DE,17C8,10DE,17C8) H:--:NRM S:00,B:0F,PCI,D:00,F:00

Current - Version:84.00.36.00.36 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.41.00.1C ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):

ERROR: Update aborted

c:\nvflash>



hmm..
my bios:
bios.rar


----------



## TheAbyss

Hello, after I had been given good advice on my ModBIOS instabilities and see that you, Agent-A01, are a valuable source vor BIOS "corrections", I´d like to ask you if you could do me the same favour and provide me similar help on my modded (not by myself) EVGA 980TI SC+ (under Water with Heatkiller IV). Temps are good, I could provide you with Afterburner / HWINFO shots for clocks and currents.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> whith the nvflash 5.287 the same.....
> 
> ERROR:Update aborted
> 
> hmm..
> my bios:
> bios.rar


I noticed that the revisions of the bios are different.
Perhaps the cards have different components making them incompatible.

Here is yours that's modded.
http://www.filedropper.com/biosupdgop


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brian19876*
> 
> so i unlocked the other voltage sliders no my card seem to only boost to 1329 it used to be 1430 i dont get it


You're missing an additional slider.

You must also set those 3 clock speed boxes to 0 and set max boost clock in the top one.

Is that an evga hybrid?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheAbyss*
> 
> Hello, after I had been given good advice on my ModBIOS instabilities and see that you, Agent-A01, are a valuable source vor BIOS "corrections", I´d like to ask you if you could do me the same favour and provide me similar help on my modded (not by myself) EVGA 980TI SC+ (under Water with Heatkiller IV). Temps are good, I could provide you with Afterburner / HWINFO shots for clocks and currents.


What clock speeds/voltage are you wanting?

Also, you may try any other vbios like the evga ACX 2.0 i posted a page back.

ACX are reference design and usually work.

Sometimes though cards may have minor component alterations, so if it doesn't work well we can modify your current vbios.


----------



## xciter327

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Is that before or after you modded it?
> 
> There is no need to undo those changes of tdp base and 3d base clock speeds.
> That may be the issue on why it's not lowering.


I just flashed the original you prepared in order to doublecheck(980tiacx.rom). The card is still not downclocking correctly. Whole system idle consumption is at 157W, where it used to be at 50-57W.

Here are the three for comparioson. From left to right we have:

Modified by you(apreciated) - Stock bios with power slideres unlocked - Stock bios



Version ID of the one tuned by you is different.

*Edit*:
1. The card will not downlock if you set it max power from nvidia driver panel(dum me, I know.







)
2. The card will not downclok on the bios you prepared, i have no clue why.
3. I am attaching the bios, adjusted to let it use the other states(1 and 2) with peak frequency of 1440Mhz and memory to 3600 Mhz. It works for me fairly well.

N.B. - once again the card is an EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX2.0, so reference model.

980tiacx_fixed_voltage_and_frequency_1443.zip 146k .zip file


I am using a modified version of nvflash by JoeDirt(thanks a lot), I am also attaching that, as other versions were throwing errors.

nv_flash_218.zip 915k .zip file


----------



## reinhardrudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> I noticed that the revisions of the bios are different.
> Perhaps the cards have different components making them incompatible.
> 
> Here is yours that's modded.
> http://www.filedropper.com/biosupdgop


THX for the BIOS---- BUT:

hmmm--

whats now???? there is an error.. BAD?

Code:



Code:


c:\nvflash>nvflash -6 bios2.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.287.0)
Modified Version By Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: GeForce GTX 980 Ti   (10DE,17C8,10DE,17C8) H:--:NRM S:00,B:0F,D:00,F:00

Current      - Version:84.00.36.00.36 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
               BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)
Replace with - Version:84.00.36.00.36 ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
               BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (A1,3112) : FM FM25F02 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Command id:1000000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NEW
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

Command id:000E Command: NV_UCODE_CMD_COMMAND_VV failed
Command Status:NV_UCODE_CMD_STS_NONE
Error: NV_UCODE_ERR_CODE_CMD_VBIOS_VERIFY_BIOS_SIG_FAIL

Storing updated firmware image...
.........................
Verifying update...

ERROR: Mismatch at offset 0x00000000 - Expected value: 0x4E - Read back: 0xFF

c:\nvflash>

i think i have no more bios on my grafik device---

Code:



Code:


Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (A1,3112) : FM FM25F02 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
Reading adapter firmware image...
IFR Data Size         : 0 bytes
Image Size            : 0 bytes
Version               : Unavailable (Invalid) (Disabled Image)
~CRC32                : 00000000
Image Hash            : N/A
Subsystem ID          : 0000-0000
Hierarchy ID          : None
Chip SKU              : N/A
Project               : N/A
CDP                   : N/A
UEFI Support          : No
UEFI Version          : N/A
UEFI Variant Id       : N/A ( Unknown )
UEFI Signer(s)        : Unsigned
InfoROM Version       : N/A
GPU Mode              : N/A
Saving of image completed.

and--its not possible to flash back my save BIOS-- the same errors--


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> THX for the BIOS---- BUT:
> 
> hmmm--
> 
> whats now???? there is an error.. BAD?
> -


Should find an umodified original bios of yours.

It would be better to modify original to ensure no errors.

Also, when you compress a rom to a rar, it is possible that when unpackaged it may not be 1 to 1 of the original file.

I know sometimes 7zip and others sometimes do not correctly unrar Winrar files.

So judging from above, it is possible why these errors are occurring.

I'll dig around for original unmodified bios and get back with you.

Edit: Found this user submitted one
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/175219/175219

It says BIOS-P/[email protected] as your original one had.

If that one does not work you should request bios from palit support.


----------



## reinhardrudi

THX --- i wait and i dont restart my PC--

i test the BIOS from techpowerup :

Palit super jetstream--

Code:



Code:


ERROR: Mismatch at offset 0x00000000 - Expected value: 0x4E - Read back: 0xFF

greez
reinhard


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> THX --- i wait and i dont restart my PC--
> 
> i test the BIOS from techpowerup Pali super jetstream--
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ERROR: Mismatch at offset 0x00000000 - Expected value: 0x4E - Read back: 0xFF
> 
> greez
> reinhard


See edit

Also nvflash 6 argument is for flashing to different GPUs, you don't need that one unless it says PCI mismatch,

Also you may try -r argument, to turn off eeprom protection


----------



## reinhardrudi

ok
nvflash -r bios.rom

ok??

ERROR: Mismatch at offset 0x00000000 - Expected value: 0x4E - Read back: 0xFF


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> ok
> nvflash -r bios.rom
> 
> ok??


Yes.

or try nvflash --protectoff -4-5-6 bios.rom


----------



## reinhardrudi

ok

i think that is my last chance to save my 980..... only errors

hmm .. with this command i only get a list of potions....


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> ok
> 
> i think that is my last chance to save my 980..... only errors
> 
> hmm .. with this command i only get a list of potions....


nvflash -r -4 -5 -6

-r = protect off, so not necessary to type thew whole word.

make sure there are spaces between the options.

Also, if none of above works you may try other nvflash here.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1521334/official-nvflash-with-certificate-checks-bypassed-for-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x

Worst comes to worse you can always use a spi programmer; they are cheap and fairly easy to use.


----------



## reinhardrudi

Code:



Code:


c:\nvflash>nvflash 980tiJS.rom

NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.218)
Modified Version by Joe Dirt

Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...

Adapter: Graphics Device      (10DE,17C8,10DE,17C8) H:--:NRM S:00,B:0F,PCI,D:00,F:00

NOTE: EEPROM appears to be erased:
NOTE: Skipping PCI Subsystem ID and board ID checks.
NOTE: Only correct GPU checked.
NOTE: EEPROM does not contain board ID, skipping board ID check.
Current      - Version:Unavailable (Invalid) ID:0000:0000:FFFF:FFFF

Replace with - Version:84.00.41.00.1C ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
               BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)

Update display adapter firmware?
Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.

Identifying EEPROM...
EEPROM ID (A1,3112) : FM FM25F02 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
WARNING: Adapter does not have a preservation table,
unable to preserve board settings.
Clearing original firmware image...
Storing updated firmware image...
........
Verifying update...
Update successful.

Firmware image has been updated from version Unavailable (Invalid) to 84.00.41.00.1C.

A reboot is required for the update to take effect.

c:\nvflash>

is now everything ok ????



i test a nother nvflash from here and the 980tiJS rom is flashed-- or???

now the big moment and reboot???


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> c:\nvflash>nvflash 980tiJS.rom
> 
> NVIDIA Firmware Update Utility (Version 5.218)
> Modified Version by Joe Dirt
> 
> Checking for matches between display adapter(s) and image(s)...
> 
> Adapter: Graphics Device      (10DE,17C8,10DE,17C8) H:--:NRM S:00,B:0F,PCI,D:00,F:00
> 
> NOTE: EEPROM appears to be erased:
> NOTE: Skipping PCI Subsystem ID and board ID checks.
> NOTE: Only correct GPU checked.
> NOTE: EEPROM does not contain board ID, skipping board ID check.
> Current      - Version:Unavailable (Invalid) ID:0000:0000:FFFF:FFFF
> 
> Replace with - Version:84.00.41.00.1C ID:10DE:17C8:10DE:17C8
> BIOS-P/[email protected] (Normal Board)
> 
> Update display adapter firmware?
> Press 'y' to confirm (any other key to abort):
> The display may go *BLANK* on and off for up to 10 seconds or more during the update process depending on your display adapter and output device.
> 
> Identifying EEPROM...
> EEPROM ID (A1,3112) : FM FM25F02 2.7-3.6V 2048Kx1S, page
> WARNING: Adapter does not have a preservation table,
> unable to preserve board settings.
> Clearing original firmware image...
> Storing updated firmware image...
> ........
> Verifying update...
> Update successful.
> 
> Firmware image has been updated from version Unavailable (Invalid) to 84.00.41.00.1C.
> 
> A reboot is required for the update to take effect.
> 
> c:\nvflash>
> 
> is now everything ok ????
> 
> 
> 
> i test a nother nvflash from here and the 980tiJS rom is flashed-- or???
> 
> now the big moment and reboot???


Yes the output there looks good.

So great, we found the correct bios.

Save that one for a backup, I'll modify that one and it should be good.

Next time remember to always save original bios and to not .rar it when uploading it just in case









But interesting side note is that it says N10904 instead of the 10808.
Just make sure everything is stable before we continue.


----------



## reinhardrudi

ok

Big THX to you-- that you spend a lot of time for me!!

i am happy-- install the new driver with NO Code43-- everything looks fine.

i test it in games and benchs -- tomorow. ;-)

greez from the other side of the ocean 

see you

reinhard

edit-
20sec. bench with gpu-z ---freeze
i have to downclock with evga precision

so long


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> ok
> 
> Big THX to you-- that you spend a lot of time for me!!
> 
> i am happy-- install the new driver with NO Code43-- everything looks fine.
> 
> i test it in games and benchs -- tomorow. ;-)
> 
> greez from the other side of the ocean
> 
> see you
> 
> reinhard
> 
> edit-
> 20sec. bench with gpu-z ---freeze
> i have to downclock with evga precision
> 
> so long


That's OK if it crashes under load.

Default clock speeds were raised to 1443mhz.

Find out what speed you are stable at, maybe try 1405mhz under clock.
Then we can change lower bios clock speed.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xciter327*
> 
> I just flashed the original you prepared in order to doublecheck(980tiacx.rom). The card is still not downclocking correctly. Whole system idle consumption is at 157W, where it used to be at 50-57W.
> 
> Here are the three for comparioson. From left to right we have:
> 
> Modified by you(apreciated) - Stock bios with power slideres unlocked - Stock bios
> 
> 
> 
> Version ID of the one tuned by you is different.
> 
> *Edit*:
> 1. The card will not downlock if you set it max power from nvidia driver panel(dum me, I know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 2. The card will not downclok on the bios you prepared, i have no clue why.
> 3. I am attaching the bios, adjusted to let it use the other states(1 and 2) with peak frequency of 1440Mhz and memory to 3600 Mhz. It works for me fairly well.
> 
> N.B. - once again the card is an EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX2.0, so reference model.
> 
> 980tiacx_fixed_voltage_and_frequency_1443.zip 146k .zip file
> 
> 
> I am using a modified version of nvflash by JoeDirt(thanks a lot), I am also attaching that, as other versions were throwing errors.
> 
> nv_flash_218.zip 915k .zip file


Perhaps the version i used is not fully compatible with your card. It was from an SC+ ACX 2.0 though so who knows.

You may request EVGA to provide the latest version for your serial number if you care enough to have the latest version.


----------



## reinhardrudi

fine

i flashed the bios.rom from you-- 980tiJS

you can modify this to:

core 1400.

ram 1753 is default for this Card -- ok

greez


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reinhardrudi*
> 
> fine
> 
> i flashed the bios.rom from you-- 980tiJS
> 
> you can modify this to:
> 
> core 1400.
> 
> ram 1753 is default for this Card -- ok
> 
> greez


http://www.filedropper.com/980tijs2

Here you go.


----------



## reinhardrudi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/980tijs2
> 
> Here you go.


hello again--

THX for the good Job !!!!! m









I think everything is great !!! no Problems with Benchs.

so long


----------



## panosxidis

anyone 980TI AMP EXTREME zotac bios mod?thanks

One card has 78.9 asic and second 75.0.


----------



## finkifo

Can someone tell me how fix this?

my card Gigabyte PCI-Ex GeForce GTX 980 Ti (GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD)


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *panosxidis*
> 
> anyone 980TI AMP EXTREME zotac bios mod?thanks
> 
> One card has 78.9 asic and second 75.0.


What are you trying to get out of a modded bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finkifo*
> 
> Can someone tell me how fix this?
> 
> my card Gigabyte PCI-Ex GeForce GTX 980 Ti (GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD)


What is that doing it in? A benchmark or game?
Does it happen in everything?

What are your system specs including PSU.


----------



## panosxidis

do you have mod bios for zotac amp extreme 980ti?


----------



## finkifo

Quote:


> What is that doing it in? A benchmark or game?


FurMark
Quote:


> Does it happen in everything?


No,only in heavy games,benchmarks.
Quote:


> What are your system specs including PSU.


Intel core i7 5820k 4ghz
asus x99-s (with last bios update)
G.Skill 16GB
PSU Zalman ZM850-GVM 850W (already trying with another 850 psu still same issue)
_____________________________________________________________________
everything worked perfect 2 years or so
already tried to (drivers change,clear drivers install,ddu,nvflash(AIR_MUMODV1.0_980TiG1_ALL),everything in MSI Afterburner (like maxed out fans clocks pm,voltage),oc guru,clear windows, all nvidia and windows power management modes)
I think this started happening when i change like week ago adaptive mode in nvidia pm to prefer maximum perfomance or smth like that i dont remember but now if i change it back and try another modes doesn't fix anything...
Yesterday, I found topic on russian forum with exact same gpu and exact same problem https://club.dns-shop.ru/forum/thread/129194/ (screenshots include)
I attached gpu-z sensor log maybe this will help fix my problem
Sorry,my english not good
I appreciate any help

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 633k .txt file


----------



## Agent-A01

That's normal in furmark, it's a power virus.

Show superposition benchmark or firestrike extreme etc


----------



## finkifo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> That's normal in furmark, it's a power virus.
> 
> Show superposition benchmark or firestrike extreme etc


----------



## Agent-A01

Well PSU is old 10 years, is the 850w about the same age too?

Anyways, flash stock bios on it.
Does the issue still happen?


----------



## finkifo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent-A01*
> 
> Well PSU is old 10 years, is the 850w about the same age too?
> 
> Anyways, flash stock bios on it.
> Does the issue still happen?


I've tried with Chieftec A-135 (APS-850CB) 850W and PSU Zalman ZM850-GVM 850W nothing changed
______________________________________________________________________
right now i flash to my default bios(saved before flash) from AIR_MUMODV1.0_980TiG1_F4_DD (found yesterday on this site) didn't help








don't know what to do. i think i tried everything..
Here some screenshots i just make right now.Thank you for your reply


----------



## sblantipodi

I am pretty disappointed from my two 980 Ti now...

a single card is not able to push a single game at 4K, two cards are enough for most games but most games does not support SLI this days.
I have installed 4 games:
Assassin's Creed Origins,
Wolfenstein II,
Need For Speed Payback,
Hellblade Senua's Sacrfice

all games runs like a crap at 4K on a single card and all games does not support SLI.

this is the last SLI I build.


----------



## Agent-A01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *finkifo*
> 
> I've tried with Chieftec A-135 (APS-850CB) 850W and PSU Zalman ZM850-GVM 850W nothing changed


Chieftec is a terrible PSU, wouldn't touch that thing.

Trying a bad PSU could cause the same issues; i recommend to replace it just for peace of mind.

Like an evga g3 unit or similar.


----------



## Dasboogieman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I am pretty disappointed from my two 980 Ti now...
> 
> a single card is not able to push a single game at 4K, two cards are enough for most games but most games does not support SLI this days.
> I have installed 4 games:
> Assassin's Creed Origins,
> Wolfenstein II,
> Need For Speed Payback,
> Hellblade Senua's Sacrfice
> 
> all games runs like a crap at 4K on a single card and all games does not support SLI.
> 
> this is the last SLI I build.


Never mind the 980ti. My 1080ti cannot run 4K smoothly all the time in all games lol.

WH2, PubG (max graphics with lotsa splosions) and Xcom 2 are the biggest culprits.


----------



## Methodical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sblantipodi*
> 
> I am pretty disappointed from my two 980 Ti now...
> 
> a single card is not able to push a single game at 4K, two cards are enough for most games but most games does not support SLI this days.
> I have installed 4 games:
> Assassin's Creed Origins,
> Wolfenstein II,
> Need For Speed Payback,
> Hellblade Senua's Sacrfice
> 
> all games runs like a crap at 4K on a single card and all games does not support SLI.
> 
> this is the last SLI I build.


Yeah, I stopped SLI'g back at the 680 cards and have gone with a single Ti version and have no regrets.


----------



## whitrzac

Has anyone else managed to fry one of the "R33" inductors on their reference cards? It's the 2 small ones in the middle of all the others.

I've had 2 reference design cards grenade the same part









*they were under full load 24x7.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Has anyone else managed to fry one of the "R33" inductors on their reference cards? It's the 2 small ones in the middle of all the others.


I have a Hybrid 980 Ti from EVGA, but no dead card yet, do a lot of folding and rendering with it at 350W power limit. Any other details like increased voltage could have caused it?


----------



## krissmac

Hey master race would love it if someone could make me a bios.
Used the 4 bios's that are at the top but they don't want to work and windows is giving me the code 43.
Because of the new driver update
Card is under full waterblock looking for around 1400+mhz. can reach 1550mhz in most games without adding any voltage.
Asus GTX 980 TI.
Its

GK110.zip 134k .zip file


----------



## Striker444

Funny you mentioned this. I too am having this issue, any driver past Septembers gives me an error code 43. I have to roll back to get my video past 1024x768. Been racking my brain trying to figure out what could be wrong.

I have been using the 1.3v BIOS, 425W since 2015 no issues until these latest driver updates. Hoping someone can help me out.

Using an EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid

My factory BIOS below

GM200.zip 152k .zip file


@Agent-A01 you still around, I need a miracle from you my friend haha


----------



## Unknownm

I'm confused about the 980 Ti Hybrids

Mine is 980 Ti Hybrid which says "06G-P4-1996-KR"

Wheres this gold plated version from because it's got the same part number maybe version 2 or another release?


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm confused about the 980 Ti Hybrids
> 
> Mine is 980 Ti Hybrid which says "06G-P4-1996-KR"
> 
> Wheres this gold plated version from because it's got the same part number maybe version 2 or another release?


The gold plated version was just the shroud it came with for the first batch of cards, a month later they gave a free updated shroud to any of the folks who had the gold.


----------



## leonman44

Anyone playing league of legends? Cant get more than 200fps in team fights and i just want to find out if its a gpu or cpu limitation.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> I'm confused about the 980 Ti Hybrids
> 
> Mine is 980 Ti Hybrid which says "06G-P4-1996-KR"
> 
> Wheres this gold plated version from because it's got the same part number maybe version 2 or another release?
> 
> 
> 
> The gold plated version was just the shroud it came with for the first batch of cards, a month later they gave a free updated shroud to any of the folks who had the gold.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Funny you mentioned this. I too am having this issue, any driver past Septembers gives me an error code 43. I have to roll back to get my video past 1024x768. Been racking my brain trying to figure out what could be wrong.
> 
> I have been using the 1.3v BIOS, 425W since 2015 no issues until these latest driver updates. Hoping someone can help me out.
> 
> Using an EVGA 980 Ti Hybrid
> 
> My factory BIOS below
> 
> GM200.zip 152k .zip file
> 
> 
> @Agent-A01 you still around, I need a miracle from you my friend haha


Thanks for clearing that up I bought this GPU after all that happened. Also answers my question about your second post!.

Your bios is earlier date compared to mine but not sure if that has anything to do with driver issues.

My own custom BIOS 450w, 1.3v, No Boosting, 91c temp target (although 83c is fine), stock fan speeds (100% w/ Afterburner startup).

Pay attention to the picture in power table I have 2 more values that aren't present in yours iirc opening up rom file in Kepler editor and adjust some power tables would allow these 2 extra values to appear.



This may/not help you solve your issue this attachment provides my Original Untouched BIOS [STOCK.rom] & Final Edited BIOS that I been using for the last year

GM200.zip 1500k .zip file


----------



## Striker444

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> This may/not help you solve your issue this attachment provides my Original Untouched BIOS [STOCK.rom] & Final Edited BIOS that I been using for the last year


Well you just saved the day for me. I slightly modded your BIOS with a little less GPU clock and its working great with the newest drivers. THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Striker444*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> This may/not help you solve your issue this attachment provides my Original Untouched BIOS [STOCK.rom] & Final Edited BIOS that I been using for the last year
> 
> 
> 
> Well you just saved the day for me. I slightly modded your BIOS with a little less GPU clock and its working great with the newest drivers. THANK YOU!!!!
Click to expand...

Nice! remmeber to use a overclock tool to enable 121% power target

glad it helps merry xmas









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Nice! remmeber to use a overclock tool to enable 121% power target


I've seen the 980 Ti peak 140% on extreme loads, and average more than 125% in some games with the stock BIOS voltage limits (1.23V I think). Check GPU-Z to make sure you're not being power throttled, also make sure to increase VRM cooling when running higher than stock, the waterblock doesn't cool those.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Nice! remmeber to use a overclock tool to enable 121% power target
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen the 980 Ti peak 140% on extreme loads, and average more than 125% in some games with the stock BIOS voltage limits (1.23V I think). Check GPU-Z to make sure you're not being power throttled, also make sure to increase VRM cooling when running higher than stock, the waterblock doesn't cool those.
Click to expand...

Pretty sure Power target % is defined by power table values in maxwell II

besides i was quoting him ONLY because he flashed my bios on his card, and its target % is 121.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## simtho1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Has anyone else managed to fry one of the "R33" inductors on their reference cards? It's the 2 small ones in the middle of all the others.
> 
> I've had 2 reference design cards grenade the same part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *they were under full load 24x7.


The part you need to replace the R33 I believe is this one:
http://katalog.we-online.com/pbs/datasheet/744373580033.pdf

Its a 0.33 uH SMD Single Coil Power Inductor (R defines where the decimal splits, so 3R3, is 3.3 and R33, is 0,33). The one above is as far as I know the most powerful one in that size, so that should be more than enough.
I will be testing my self within about 14 days, as my sons GPU just did exactly the same thing.
http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_identify_inductor_markings

Edited, because I misread R33 as 33R, and added links. I hope this helps others.


----------



## melodystyle2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simtho1*
> 
> The part you need to replace the R33 I believe is this one:
> http://katalog.we-online.com/pbs/datasheet/744373580033.pdf
> 
> Its a 0.33 uH SMD Single Coil Power Inductor (R defines where the decimal splits, so 3R3, is 3.3 and R33, is 0,33). The one above is as far as I know the most powerful one in that size, so that should be more than enough.
> I will be testing my self within about 14 days, as my sons GPU just did exactly the same thing.
> http://how-to.wikia.com/wiki/How_to_identify_inductor_markings
> 
> Edited, because I misread R33 as 33R, and added links. I hope this helps others.


I'll wait for your results, if possible with detailed description, pictures, etc, for future reference.


----------



## joesik

Dudes! What driver version do you use? It seems like nvidia began to deteriorate 980ti perfomance in such games like new Assasin's Creed Origin, Project Cars 2, didn't they?
Please, drop me a line about it.


----------



## Joanv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesik*
> 
> Dudes! What driver version do you use? It seems like nvidia began to deteriorate 980ti perfomance in such games like new Assasin's Creed Origin, Project Cars 2, didn't they?
> Please, drop me a line about it.


try to use a custom bios on your 980 ti.


----------



## NotagHash

I installed latest driver, seems to be running fine on my 980ti windows 10 1709.


----------



## Velathawen

Latest drivers boosted single gpu pubg performance for me with the new 1.0 client, still disappointing the game lags when opening inventory on higher detail settings though. It's already on my nvme SSD so it's not like the drive is the bottleneck.


----------



## joesik

I use a custom bios.
Youtube is full of videos which reveal the difference between 1070 and 980ti up to 20 fps.
***?


----------



## Joanv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joesik*
> 
> I use a custom bios.
> Youtube is full of videos which reveal the difference between 1070 and 980ti up to 20 fps.
> ***?


Í have a gtx 980 g1 with a custom bios from Dante, H2O bios and I get 1.274 volts 1575/8050 using a nzxt g10 and h75 from corsair... I'm using coollaboratory ultra on the gpu, max temp 55 celsius.


----------



## chris89

So is anyone here surpassing AMD VEGA or 1080 on Time Spy or Firestrike or the Extreme benchmarks?

Anyone want to sell me their EVGA 980 Ti in Classifieds?

I think that I would be happy with 1563mhz core for 150 gigapixel & 275 gigatexel is I think as high as I'd like to get stable.

Does the 980 Ti show VRM temperature sensors in HWInfo?


----------



## Joanv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So is anyone here surpassing AMD VEGA or 1080 on Time Spy or Firestrike or the Extreme benchmarks?
> 
> Anyone want to sell me their EVGA 980 Ti in Classifieds?
> 
> I think that I would be happy with 1563mhz core for 150 gigapixel & 275 gigatexel is I think as high as I'd like to get stable.
> 
> Does the 980 Ti show VRM temperature sensors in HWInfo?


not it does, but I touched it when I make the stress test and it was cold.


----------



## chris89

Nice... Does anyone have their Rise Of Tomb Raider Benchmarks to compare to my 390X?

Its just a bummer to the industry & enthusiasts because as we can all tell... No one is even making video games & all the old games are getting really boring & GPU prices are very high, although the GTX 980 Ti is reasonable & way faster than 390x I think? At least this guy didn't know what he was doing...

2560x1440 dx12 2x msaa very high preset


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Nice... Does anyone have their Rise Of Tomb Raider Benchmarks to compare to my 390X?
> 
> Its just a bummer to the industry & enthusiasts because as we can all tell... No one is even making video games & all the old games are getting really boring & GPU prices are very high, although the GTX 980 Ti is reasonable & way faster than 390x I think? At least this guy didn't know what he was doing...
> 
> 2560x1440 dx12 2x msaa very high preset


Hi, I don't see 2x msaa in options only fxaa, msaa, ssaa 2x, ssaa 4x

Do you mean ssaa 2x, or reshade msaa? - I only noticed this in the nvidia guide today
https://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-graphics-and-performance-guide#rise-of-the-tomb-raider-anti-aliasing


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, I don't see 2x msaa in options only fxaa, msaa, ssaa 2x, ssaa 4x
> 
> Do you mean ssaa 2x, or reshade msaa? - I only noticed this in the nvidia guide today
> https://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/rise-of-the-tomb-raider-graphics-and-performance-guide#rise-of-the-tomb-raider-anti-aliasing


yeah 2560x1440 2x ssaa very high preset


----------



## misoonigiri

When I ran it at 2560x1440 on my 3440x1440 monitor, the game is still ultrawide instead of 16:9, and image is normal & un-stretched
I don't know if that makes the results "different" from what is expected


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 
> 
> When I ran it at 2560x1440 on my 3440x1440 monitor, the game is still ultrawide instead of 16:9, and image is normal & un-stretched
> I don't know if that makes the results "different" from what is expected


All I know is the performance is quite exceptional on the 980 Ti thats for sure


----------



## Specozord

plizzz mode this bios i need help i am newb

GM200.zip 147k .zip file
 980ti stix


----------



## chas1723

Is there anyway to mod the bios to enable 10-bit output to the monitor? I am looking at a new monitor to buy and am wondering if I can use the full capabilities of them.

I casually game and do photo editing in Lightroom and Photoshop.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## helios123

I discovered that the modded bios "980Ti-SC-425-1281mv " interferes with installing the latest Nvidia graphics drivers. Does anyone have an alternative bios mod (watercooling) that works with latest drivers?

thanks


----------



## looniam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chas1723*
> 
> Is there anyway to mod the bios to enable 10-bit output to the monitor? I am looking at a new monitor to buy and am wondering if I can use the full capabilities of them.
> 
> I casually game and do photo editing in Lightroom and Photoshop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


open the NVCP:



depends on the screen not the bios; 10bit was quardo driver(s) only until kepler(?)


----------



## chas1723

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chas1723*
> 
> Is there anyway to mod the bios to enable 10-bit output to the monitor? I am looking at a new monitor to buy and am wondering if I can use the full capabilities of them.
> 
> I casually game and do photo editing in Lightroom and Photoshop.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> open the NVCP:
> 
> 
> 
> depends on the screen not the bios; 10bit was quardo driver(s) only until kepler(?)
Click to expand...

I was evidently reading old info then unless it is software specific.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bride

A simple hardware mod that I made with a 2 mm thermal pad 6.0 W/m.k

http://www.gigabyte.us/Graphics-Card/GV-N98TG1-GAMING-6GD#ov


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> A simple hardware mod that I made with a 2 mm thermal pad 6.0 W/m.k
> 
> http://www.gigabyte.us/Graphics-Card/GV-N98TG1-GAMING-6GD#ov


Which thermal pad did you use? This is what I've been wanting to do since forever.. the thermal material looks good... how are the VRM temperature? Does it show up HWInfo?


----------



## Bride

@chris89 I found it on TaoBao, I don't know exactly the brand, looks a local Chinese company. About VRM temps, I'm testing everything, I received this GPU yesterday, so I'm OCing it


----------



## Al1n03

Hello!
I have bought a gtx 980 ti ganiward gs about a month ago . I have overclocked to a stable 1450mhz on the core and 7600 mem .In the last few days , when my gpu is under moderate load my pc reboots (I can only play games like World of Tanks and Team Fortress 2).
I have tested another PSU with no luck and the old gtx 660 works perfectly .








Is the card almost dead?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> @chris89 I found it on TaoBao, I don't know exactly the brand, looks a local Chinese company. About VRM temps, I'm testing everything, I received this GPU yesterday, so I'm OCing it


Can you show us the GPU on a video & show it under load the temperatures & performance? Very interested.. that thermal pad looks like copper.


----------



## ColdDeckEd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al1n03*
> 
> Hello!
> I have bought a gtx 980 ti ganiward gs about a month ago . I have overclocked to a stable 1450mhz on the core and 7600 mem .In the last few days , when my gpu is under moderate load my pc reboots (I can only play games like World of Tanks and Team Fortress 2).
> I have tested another PSU with no luck and the old gtx 660 works perfectly .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the card almost dead?


Seems like PSU failure to me, unless you are getting driver crashes, which would be the overclock isn't stable. Have you tried going back to stock settings and testing it out? What wattage/brand is your PSU?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al1n03*
> 
> Hello!
> I have bought a gtx 980 ti ganiward gs about a month ago . I have overclocked to a stable 1450mhz on the core and 7600 mem .In the last few days , when my gpu is under moderate load my pc reboots (I can only play games like World of Tanks and Team Fortress 2).
> I have tested another PSU with no luck and the old gtx 660 works perfectly .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the card almost dead?


Try reducing the power limit & watch 12 volt sensor in HWInfo post results


----------



## Al1n03

I replaced the old psu ( Sirtec bronze 500w) with a new Seasonic a12II 620w and the problem still persist .
I reduced core/mem clocks and power limit lower than stock but it didn't worked .
I'll take a look in HWInfo.


----------



## Velathawen

I would try another slot on the mobo with the 980Ti to see if it's an issue with the slot (improper install, damage, worn out, etc).

The S12 should be plenty for a single 980Ti even when overclocked.


----------



## Al1n03

I tested the card in another pc , problem still persists.
What could be defective ? VRM maybe ?


----------



## Lundy

HI guys I just installed an artic accelero xtreme iii on my gtx 980 ti.. temperatures seem good but to my surprise this gpu has no thermal sensors for the vram. Now I'm extremely paranoid to do anything with this card because I can't tell if my vram is overheating or not.. how worried should I be? This is my first time installing a heatsink of this kind.


----------



## looniam

maybe you're confused w/eVga's iCX cards with a buttload of sensors. those are pascal cards and on pcb not cooler and it's up to the AIB partner.

you'll have no worries as long as you followed the directions; bonus if you understood them. w/o anything like pics of the tear down, cleaning and installation, hard to say if you missed something.


----------



## Lundy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> maybe you're confused w/eVga's iCX cards with a buttload of sensors. those are pascal cards and on pcb not cooler and it's up to the AIB partner.
> 
> you'll have no worries as long as you followed the directions; bonus if you understood them. w/o anything like pics of the tear down, cleaning and installation, hard to say if you missed something.


Specifically worried if i put enough glue on the vram chips n mosfets since I was also worried about it overflowing i only put a small dab then held them down for 10 seconds. Also I've heard the vram gets hotter on the accelero because the heatsinks are small and they don't make contact with the main gpu heatsink, is this true?


----------



## looniam

they don't need to touch the main fins stack/heatsink with air flow; convection > conduction for the application.

though i haven't use an accelero i i know several through the years and yeah a few opted to get better heatsinks. not that those are "flawed" but you get crazy gains just getting copper ones the same size - _given same air flow conditions._ copper/alum aside; even a small difference in size makes a big difference in thermal transfer.

but the ones you get in the box are plenty good enough for mild to moderate OCing, but for extreme OCing, yeah better is better for those.


----------



## Lundy

Thanks for your reply @looniam, I don't plan on OCing the vram so hopefully I am good. I do plan to mine with this card so it's only concern I have if I didn't do the application correctly and vram overheats and gpu dies.

On a side note the temperature drop is quite impressive, I had a windforce heatsink (the regular 3 fan one) and I got a 25degree temperature drop at full load with fans spinning at half the rpm


----------



## looniam

pretty sure you'll see errors long before the card/vram goes *poof*.

try some http://www.catzilla.com/ benching, been awhile but i remember that would really warm up my card(s) after a few runs.


----------



## john1016

So I just got my card yesterday and it is pretty awesome. I can play all my games on steam at max or close to at 5980X1200res. Except for dues ex, mankind.

Is +130core and +650mem with just power limit turned up pretty good? It's so much better than the RX480's that I used to have







. Sorry, just happy to have a decent GPU, lol.


----------



## Al1n03

I found that I have a oil like substance on VRM capacitors .




Is this a leak from thermal pads ?
It this the reason for all reboots ?


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can you show us the GPU on a video & show it under load the temperatures & performance? Very interested.. that thermal pad looks like copper.


I made a simple benchmark, for to be stable under a stress test, I need to keep the voltage at 1.287V, 1506MHz core, 66 degrees under load


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I made a simple benchmark, for to be stable under a stress test, I need to keep the voltage at 1.287V, 1506MHz core, 66 degrees under load


Show the full HWInfo because you need to scroll down to see VRM temperature


----------



## pc-illiterate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Show the full HWInfo because you need to scroll down to see VRM temperature


Yeah if only it showed vrm temps.


----------



## chris89

So important knowing vrm temperature to ensure a long lasting card.


----------



## pc-illiterate

Yeah, how many 980ti have vrm temp sensors? Or, how many 980ti have vrm temp sensors that show up in hwinfo?


----------



## looniam

only *some* _none ref_ nvida cards support vrm temp readings.

i've check vrm temps by putting my fingers on the back since like . . . . forever.


----------



## Joanv

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Show the full HWInfo because you need to scroll down to see VRM temperature


voltage is too high. Try to used 1.255 volts at 1550mhz


----------



## chris89

That's insane they don't show VRM temperature on such a beastly card... Must be very very very hot for them to not show the temperature.


----------



## looniam

not at all, i've put a temps sensor on my ref cards and had no problem keeping them ~75c on air*.

*lower temps at stock voltage; in the 60s.

non ref card w/more phases should be cooler. like i said nvidia hasn't put sensors on vrms on any fermi, kepler or maxwell cards i've had.

seeing a bunch of AMD cards listed in your sig, i can see why your surprised but this is far from new and certainty *nothing nefarious.*


----------



## chris89

That's really nice, these AMD VRM's tend to run hot.. too much distance from contact plate & vrm cannot compress flush with the surfaces, so the pad being 0.025mm of gap filling really is hard to transfer the heat most effectively, not to mention these AMD VRM's just get real hot but performance is nice.

Certainly not a 980 Ti which is kind of a forgotten gpu, everyone thinks just go 1080 or 1080 Ti but actually the 980 Ti can hang with the 1080 & 1080 Ti up at 4k & even surpass the 1080 on Time Sky Extreme 4k.

The 980 Ti is beating the 1080 on Time Spy Extreme by 2 fps I think haha Also thought it was interesting the King Pin 980 Ti wasn't performing as fast as other 980 Ti's.


----------



## sblantipodi

just a noob question.
how can you say that you use 1.255V?

When I use afterburner, it says how much mv more I want to give to the card, but it doesn't let me enter 1.255V .


----------



## looniam

now i just noticed that enabling my igpu yesterday screwed up my config.


----------



## JCArch

Hey all, I have had a bit of a scare recently with my EVGA 980 ti SC. I'm running a pair of these in SLI and as part of a custom cooling loop, and a few nights ago the cards starting acting funny. I tore down my loop (lucky it needed a cleaning anyways) and started investigating what could have gone wrong with the cards. I tested each card separately and came to find out that one of them is having problems running at my resolution of 1080p. If I adjust the resolution down to a lower setting it works fine, but at 1080p it send black and light blue lines throughout the screen and eventually freezes.

Is this symptomatic of a common problem or failure that anyone here is familiar with and is there any way to test further what may be wrong with the card?


----------



## john1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JCArch*
> 
> Hey all, I have had a bit of a scare recently with my EVGA 980 ti SC. I'm running a pair of these in SLI and as part of a custom cooling loop, and a few nights ago the cards starting acting funny. I tore down my loop (lucky it needed a cleaning anyways) and started investigating what could have gone wrong with the cards. I tested each card separately and came to find out that one of them is having problems running at my resolution of 1080p. If I adjust the resolution down to a lower setting it works fine, but at 1080p it send black and light blue lines throughout the screen and eventually freezes.
> 
> Is this symptomatic of a common problem or failure that anyone here is familiar with and is there any way to test further what may be wrong with the card?


A couple weeks ago I bought a 980 ti sc and it just started doing the same thing running 6000x1200 res. Works on just one screen @ 1920x1200. Went and registered it with evga and will be sending it to them tomorrow. Luckily the card is still under warranty for 390 days.


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> A couple weeks ago I bought a 980 ti sc and it just started doing the same thing running 6000x1200 res. Works on just one screen @ 1920x1200. Went and registered it with evga and will be sending it to them tomorrow. Luckily the card is still under warranty for 390 days.


I bought mine used, and while it has served me well for my time owning it, I have no clue if it's under warranty. I suppose it's worth a shot checking! Does installing a water block void the warranty, though?


----------



## john1016

My card(also used, from ebay) had the info needed to do an RMA was on the backplate sticker. It had the serial# which they use for the sold date. I would definitely check, do you have the original cooler? You would likely need that for an RMA.


----------



## JCArch

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *john1016*
> 
> My card(also used, from ebay) had the info needed to do an RMA was on the backplate sticker. It had the serial# which they use for the sold date. I would definitely check, do you have the original cooler? You would likely need that for an RMA.


Yes, I have everything that it originally came with. Lucky! Thanks for the info, I'll definitely look into this. +Rep


----------



## Bride

OC optimized at 1.255V, 1506MHz core, ASIC 74%, 360W max pw, 56 degrees under load (no VRM sensor), stable under Firestrike and Timespy Stress Test







OCCT in power limitation at 360W, no errors at 530W


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Hey, after I installed my new Morpheus II on the 980ti my fans allways were on 100%.
My BIOS was edited and so i thaught to myself lets mod it again to match the new fan RPM.
My old bios worked without any probs but for unknown reasons i was not able to extract it so i decided to download the same version from techpowerup and edit it.

The problem is - as soon as i flash the modded bios my PC (Windows) crashes.
It is not that it is like a hard bluescreen its the one windows itself produces.

If the drivers are deactivated - no prob.
If i enable the drivers - crash
If i flash any untouched BIOS - no prob.

Ideas?

Thanks


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> Hey, after I installed my new Morpheus II on the 980ti my fans allways were on 100%.
> My BIOS was edited and so i thaught to myself lets mod it again to match the new fan RPM.
> My old bios worked without any probs but for unknown reasons i was not able to extract it so i decided to download the same version from techpowerup and edit it.
> 
> The problem is - as soon as i flash the modded bios my PC (Windows) crashes.
> It is not that it is like a hard bluescreen its the one windows itself produces.
> 
> If the drivers are deactivated - no prob.
> If i enable the drivers - crash
> If i flash any untouched BIOS - no prob.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> Thanks


Can you save the bios .rom with GPUz?

By the way, does the Gigabyte Windforce or EVGA 980 Ti have a VRM temperature sensor?

Was it not until recently with EVGA ACX 2.0 or whatever when they added all the extra temperature sensors?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> OC optimized at 1.255V, 1506MHz core, ASIC 74%, 360W max pw, 56 degrees under load (no VRM sensor), stable under Firestrike and Timespy Stress Test
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCCT in power limitation at 360W, no errors at 530W


That's really nice low temperature with that overclock. That thermal material must be working really well?

Can you link the exact stuff you used?


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can you save the bios .rom with GPUz?


Nope, as written I was not able to


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's really nice low temperature with that overclock. That thermal material must be working really well?
> 
> Can you link the exact stuff you used?


I don't know if we can share here TaoBao shop links, anyway just sent it to you by pm









give a look at this benchmark with my new 7700k









https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14730725


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> I don't know if we can share here TaoBao shop links, anyway just sent it to you by pm
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> give a look at this benchmark with my new 7700k
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14730725


Ever try First Strike normal? Also ever tried testing 999w power limit running delimited & set your temperature target at 84c?

I run my AMD cards delimited with no power limit.


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Ever try First Strike normal? Also ever tried testing 999w power limit running delimited & set your temperature target at 84c?
> 
> I run my AMD cards delimited with no power limit.


already tried at 600W but looks a relationship between voltage and ASIC quality... maybe I'm wrong, but for now I have done enough tests...
https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24702996


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bride*
> 
> already tried at 600W but looks a relationship between voltage and ASIC quality... maybe I'm wrong, but for now I have done enough tests...
> https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/24702996


Your 980 Ti is real fast

This is my 390X @ 1240mhz core @ 1.44v & 1602mhz memory on tight timings

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14733471/fs/14733779

By the way Let's Compare Monster Hunter Online Benchmark performance... This is my highest score so far... I think the 980 Ti should be like better than 99% of everyone in the World haha

My guess 980 Ti like 200 fps average

Look at this crazy ass high score I just yielded dude .. haha 1220mhz 1475mv 1758mhz 1050mv.


----------



## Bride

Gigabyte GTX 980 Ti G1 Gaming 6 GB
1506 MHz core
3505 MHz memory
1262 mV
425 W power
80 degrees max temp
3300 max fan speed

Intel 7700k
4.8 GHz core
4.2 GHz cache

Fire Strike
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14749281

Fire Strike Ultra Stress Test
https://www.3dmark.com/fsst/691041

Time Spy
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/3175064

Time Spy Extreme Stress test
https://www.3dmark.com/tsst/108399


----------



## chris89

Nice. Well I thought the 980 Ti could hit like 60fps on Time Spy?? It can do better.. I'm sure your clock is throttling during the test.. It should be a lot faster than the 390X...

390X like 33.51 fps vs 980 Ti like 44 fps or so but I think it can get like 10-20 more fps on 980 Ti

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2878748/spy/2878815/spy/2878764/spy/3175064#

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14749281/fs/14733779/fs/14735110/fs/14734945


----------



## Bride

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Nice. Well I thought the 980 Ti could hit like 60fps on Time Spy?? It can do better.. I'm sure your clock is throttling during the test.. It should be a lot faster than the 390X...
> 
> 390X like 33.51 fps vs 980 Ti like 44 fps or so but I think it can get like 10-20 more fps on 980 Ti
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/2878748/spy/2878815/spy/2878764/spy/3175064#
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14749281/fs/14733779/fs/14735110/fs/14734945


no thermal throttling, looks an average result


----------



## mouacyk

sblantipodi said:


> just a noob question.
> how can you say that you use 1.255V?
> 
> When I use afterburner, it says how much mv more I want to give to the card, but it doesn't let me enter 1.255V .


Most cards are locked to 1.1875v by the BIOS and Strix is hard-locked at 1.2v I believe. To go over that for soft-locks, you need to edit the BIOS and reflash it onto the card. Anything over 1.235v is not advisable on air cooling.


----------



## Rangerscott

Im sad. Been wanting to update my 980ti for a 1080ti but nooooooo.


Anyone else rocking a zotac 980ti artic storm?


----------



## chris89

If I get a 980 ti ... i really wanna hit 50 fps average test 1 Time Spy... Is it possible?

How did that guy on 3dmark results hit 72fps on Test 1 Time Spy on 980 Ti?


----------



## chris89

If I get a 980 ti ... i really wanna hit 50 fps average test 1 Time Spy... Is it possible?

How did that guy on 3dmark results hit 72fps on Test 1 Time Spy on 980 Ti?


----------



## looniam

the answer to your questions are here:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/21-b...06006-3dmark-time-spy-benchmark-top-30-a.html


----------



## misoonigiri

chris89 said:


> If I get a 980 ti ... i really wanna hit 50 fps average test 1 Time Spy... Is it possible?
> 
> How did that guy on 3dmark results hit 72fps on Test 1 Time Spy on 980 Ti?


72fps, you mean this score? No idea how that was done at 1443MHz
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2222930

I don't think 50fps average for Test 1 is possible at 1500+
Even these top results at 1600-1700+ (insane !!!!) top out at 49.49 fps
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/528362
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/1253532
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/1423184


----------



## Al1n03

How can I decrease voltage with Maxwell bios tweaker ?
My card randomly reboots my pc when hits stock voltage 1187mv . And a stable voltage is 1080mv ( I achieved this by decreasing clocks and power limit , but in more demanding games no matter what it always hits 1187mv ) .


----------



## Al1n03

How can I decrease voltage with Maxwell bios tweaker ?
My card randomly reboots my pc when hits stock voltage 1187mv . And a stable voltage is 1080mv ( I achieved this by decreasing clocks and power limit , but in more demanding games no matter what it always hits 1187mv ) .


----------



## Desolutional

Replace your PSU, something is seriously wrong there. Lowering Vcore is *not* a fix.


----------



## mitejan

Hi does anybody have an idea how can i get past those red artifacts around 1420mhz on core
I was expecting to overclock it a bit more but cannot
Voltage doesnt do a thing just increases and decreases my clock


----------



## looniam

mitejan said:


> Hi does anybody have an idea how can i get past those red artifacts around 1420mhz on core
> I was expecting to overclock it a bit more but cannot
> Voltage doesnt do a thing just increases and decreases my clock


*temps matter!*

i'd top out ~1464 @68c (fans 100%) to 1500-1486 @45c-50c w/uniblock and fan on vrms.

though a little more info, what voltage and temps, would help.


----------



## Unknownm

looniam said:


> *temps matter!*
> 
> i'd top out ~1464 @68c (fans 100%) to 1500-1486 @45c-50c w/uniblock and fan on vrms.
> 
> though a little more info, what voltage and temps, would help.


He's right. I'm able to push 1503mhz with furmark temp 58-60c (winter or AC) while hotter days 1493mhz with furmark temp 63-65c. It might worth it buy a high airflow fan as 3,4c temp can make a difference in overclocking.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonman44

Guys whats the best thermal paste for my 980ti xtreme? I was thinking about liquid metal as it has the best performance on the market but it seems very dangerous and if something happens i wont have the money to replace it.

So yeah , i will have to get the best thermal paste out there...


----------



## looniam




----------



## leonman44

Thanks , its really hard to find the grizzly kryonaut here and if so the price is skyrockered for only 1gr , also from what i am reading seems to dry out quickly which makes it not worth it for me.

Now , i can find the Gelid extreme and the coolermaster mastergel at the very same price , any opinions on which probably would provide better temps over time?

* i am using MX4 right now and it seems to dry out within only 2 months!


----------



## mitejan

looniam said:


> *temps matter!*
> 
> i'd top out ~1464 @68c (fans 100%) to 1500-1486 @45c-50c w/uniblock and fan on vrms.
> 
> though a little more info, what voltage and temps, would help.


So i got an MSI Gtx 980 gaming 6g card which i bought second hand and the guy had it watercooled but he sold me to me with the fan but he lost some of the thermal pads , some were ripped and put coolermaster paste so with that was reaching up to 80 c and even a bit more , overvolting +87 mv on which the core was giving artifacts after +80mhz i think around 1410 or 1420 
Now i need new thermal pads but i dont know which size to buy on vram and memory

ANYBODY WITH AN MSI gaming(Red - black) THAT HAVE REPLACED THE PADS ?


----------



## leonman44

mitejan said:


> So i got an MSI Gtx 980 gaming 6g card which i bought second hand and the guy had it watercooled but he sold me to me with the fan but he lost some of the thermal pads , some were ripped and put coolermaster paste so with that was reaching up to 80 c and even a bit more , overvolting +87 mv on which the core was giving artifacts after +80mhz i think around 1410 or 1420
> Now i need new thermal pads but i dont know which size to buy on vram and memory
> 
> ANYBODY WITH AN MSI gaming(Red - black) THAT HAVE REPLACED THE PADS ?


I would like to know as well for my 980ti xtreme , they seem pretty the same with yours but they are so fragile , i mean that after only 2 openings they start to get damaged.


----------



## looniam

leonman44 said:


> Thanks , its really hard to find the grizzly kryonaut here and if so the price is skyrockered for only 1gr , also from what i am reading seems to dry out quickly which makes it not worth it for me.
> 
> Now , i can find the Gelid extreme and the coolermaster mastergel at the very same price , any opinions on which probably would provide better temps over time?
> 
> * i am using MX4 right now and it seems to dry out within only 2 months!


i am wondering how your TIM is drying out?? there is a difference in viscosity among TIMs.

i've used AS5, TG something (thermaltake?), NT-1 and GC extreme (rebranded, came with EK uniblock at the time)

after a few months most all seemed to get more putty like but not nearly as bad as the cement that AIBs paint brush on. the exception was the GC extreme, that looked still wet, but being used on water blocks (upto 30c lower temps than air!).



mitejan said:


> So i got an MSI Gtx 980 gaming 6g card which i bought second hand and the guy had it watercooled but he sold me to me with the fan but he lost some of the thermal pads , some were ripped and put coolermaster paste so with that was reaching up to 80 c and even a bit more , overvolting +87 mv on which the core was giving artifacts after +80mhz i think around 1410 or 1420
> Now i need new thermal pads but i dont know which size to buy on vram and memory
> 
> ANYBODY WITH AN MSI gaming(Red - black) THAT HAVE REPLACED THE PADS ?


if you could please give exact voltage (ie. 1.235); t'is better than +87mv. most every card/bios will default to a different base/boost voltage making the sum different. 

_i will guess_ and suggest looking at the vram thermal pads are 0.5mm and the vrms are 1mm or they are all 1mm or even 1mm on the vram and 1.5mm on the vrms. if you can get a ruler and get _any measurement_ . . .

i was going to suggest remounting the _gpu heatsink_ (not those cooling plates.). but it looks like you have already got everything apart. the seller may have been in a hurry to get the card shipped to you and may have not been "firm" enough remounting the heatsink. in the meantime, those vrm thermal pads are a little ghetto - that white towards the top - i believe are where the vrms are for the regulating the VRAMs voltage from the different tear downs i've seen on GN/builzoid vids. 

i would think that is ok - i've torn pads on my motherboard vrms, had to remove it to mount a junk cooler, and didn't get any issues as far as mild over clocking. but you may want to limit pushing the card until that is sorted.

and fwiw, i had to RMA a card because everytime it hit 64+c it would start red artifacts in firestrike extreme, so maybe get the card back together see if the temps lower and what is still going on (?).


----------



## 8051

looniam said:


>


Looniam that Coolaboratory liquid metal pad looks interesting. Is like a pad that melts onto the die and heatsink once heated? Have you ever used it?


----------



## leonman44

looniam said:


> i am wondering how your TIM is drying out?? there is a difference in viscosity among TIMs.
> 
> i've used AS5, TG something (thermaltake?), NT-1 and GC extreme (rebranded, came with EK uniblock at the time)
> 
> after a few months most all seemed to get more putty like but not nearly as bad as the cement that AIBs paint brush on. the exception was the GC extreme, that looked still wet, but being used on water blocks (upto 30c lower temps than air!).


My temps are kinda high, when applied the mx4 before just 2 months my max temps were about 77-78c and just yesterday i hit 83c! So i believe that the paste is about to completely dry very soon.

You remember my poor card that degraded right?

Whats weird is that when i bought the card and used 1.31v bios i could hardly hit 73c i was very comfy with that and i stopped monitoring my temps for a couple of months but before i notice it the card started to throttle , it was hitting about 100c and the paste was completely dried out , specifically it was drier than my ex's soul. Ehhhh, the letters from the chip came out and stuck on the heatsink and the copper got darker , like it got burned or something? 
Then even using good pastes like Arctic silver 5 and MX4 could never go as low as before , could the damage on the heatsink be so high? Also after that my chip started to degrade no matter what but now after months is stable again with 1.28V , just i am very careful right now not to happen something like that again....


I have to note that i was amazed that this card could keep up with a 240hz monitor!

I can get 200fps (cap) in Doom
240fps in Call of Duty WWII
220-240 in Battlefront II
240 in Fortnite
240 in League of Legends
240 in killing floor 2

Yeah , i have to put some graphics on low , keep high/ultra the textures and the really important settings , disable the hbao+ , motion blur stuff that it really kills your gpu for minor picture quality but in the end of the day this card can make it! And keep just a decent picture quality , surely i wont upgrade any time soon!

*Forgot to mention that my fan curve is very aggressive , at 70c it gives the 80% and at 80c it gives everything 100% , so basically right now when i game the fans hit 100%....


----------



## w1n1x

Hi everyone ! Recently bought a second-hand GTX 980ti G1 Gaming from Gigabyte but I encountered a fairly strange issue. I have purchased a new motherboard since my old one died . 
My current specs are : 
CPU: i7 6700k at 4.2 GHZ with Turbo but goes down to 800hz when bairly used. 
MOBO : Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha
GPU : Gigabyte G1 Gaming GTX 980 Ti
PSU : EVGA 600B 80 Bronze
RAM : Corsair Vengeance Quad LPX Black 2x8GB DDR4 2800 MHZ

The problem is that the GPU when used in games doesn't even want to go above 60%-70% while playing at 1080p 60hz . Before with my old MOBO (MSI Z170I Gaming Pro AC) and my EVGA ACX 3.0 GTX 1080 was fully utilized in games like The witcher 3 , BF1, GTA V. Please note that I didn't reinstall the OS. I just swapped the board and cleared the old drivers. Maybe that wasn't enough and the GPU isn't utilized due to having a system installed for the other board?
Now with this new GPU it seems as if the GPU is asleep for some reason. 
In the cities the gpu usage in Witcher 3 drops down to 50-60% resulting in a messy 40-50 fps but while playing outside the town in the big open areas the usage goes up all the way up to 98% in most cases however it hovers between 60-98%.
My current driver for the GPU : 384.76 
I have tried the latest 390.x driver but the problem is still the same. I have also tried to set the power management in both nvidia control panel and windows power management to performance. I don't know what the hell is going on. My CPU cannot possibly bottleneck this gpu as my EVGA GTX 1080 was fully itilized. The only way-around for the low gpu usage in GTA V seems to be fixed by enabling MSAA to x8. That's the only time my GPU goes to full usage however my frames suffer a lot thanks to that . In Bf1 the gpu is once again crappily utilized at max ultra settings (howevers between 60-70 and sometimes drops to 50% ).
I have tried everything. Currently I'm running my CPU at 1.2 v with 4.2 ghz turbo. I have undervolted it since it went above 1.28 with the stock settings. It cannot be that since I have tried by loading up the default settings and letting the mobo control the voltage as it wants and still the same low gpu usage occured. Also tried running my RAM sticks with the default 2133 mhz speed but the same problem exists. Also tried and still using them with 2800 mhz 1.36v auto voltage. It cannot be a cpu or ram bottleneck so what the hell is going on???
The RAM sticks are correctly placed in A2,B2 DIMM slots. 

I'm getting really desperate. This never happend with my gtx 1080. Can it be a faulty driver or the Maxwell cards just suffer from this problem? I have read many forums on the internet and a lot of people complained about low gpu usage with even decent configs such as mine . Is the whole Maxwell architecture faulty or is this the cause of the drivers themselves? Or maybe the GPU BIOS ? 
I don't want to RMA My GPU right now even though it has warranty till december since I could be without a gpu for 1 whole month knowing Gigabyte and the current lack of GPUs on the market. Maybe they don't even have a replacement 980ti or a 1070 that they can swap this with. 

Any help would be appreciated. I'm starting to lose hope !


----------



## looniam

leonman44 said:


> My temps are kinda high, when applied the mx4 before just 2 months my max temps were about 77-78c and just yesterday i hit 83c! So i believe that the paste is about to completely dry very soon.
> 
> You remember my poor card that degraded right?
> 
> Whats weird is that when i bought the card and used 1.31v bios i could hardly hit 73c i was very comfy with that and i stopped monitoring my temps for a couple of months but before i notice it the card started to throttle , it was hitting about 100c and the paste was completely dried out , specifically it was drier than my ex's soul. Ehhhh, the letters from the chip came out and stuck on the heatsink and the copper got darker , like it got burned or something?
> Then even using good pastes like Arctic silver 5 and MX4 could never go as low as before , could the damage on the heatsink be so high? Also after that my chip started to degrade no matter what but now after months is stable again with 1.28V , just i am very careful right now not to happen something like that again....
> 
> 
> I have to note that i was amazed that this card could keep up with a 240hz monitor!
> 
> I can get 200fps (cap) in Doom
> 240fps in Call of Duty WWII
> 220-240 in Battlefront II
> 240 in Fortnite
> 240 in League of Legends
> 240 in killing floor 2
> 
> Yeah , i have to put some graphics on low , keep high/ultra the textures and the really important settings , disable the hbao+ , motion blur stuff that it really kills your gpu for minor picture quality but in the end of the day this card can make it! And keep just a decent picture quality , surely i wont upgrade any time soon!
> 
> *Forgot to mention that my fan curve is very aggressive , at 70c it gives the 80% and at 80c it gives everything 100% , so basically right now when i game the fans hit 100%....


thanks for the reminder, it helps. so iirc, you where running ~1.25 or start getting problems going on(?).

a couple of points that are mostly opinion:

that would be discoloration, the copper won't "burn" at 100c.

AS5 is "ok" tim, though better than the junk AIBs use but isn't as ideal as MX-4, esp for gpus which have lower mounting pressure from the heatsink than cpus (BGA vs LGA or PGA and since gpus have no IHS you don't want to crank down on it). i suggest using a thicker TIM than AS5 for the lower pressure of a gpu's heatsink or opposed to the higher pressure cpu heatsinks use.

which goes to application of TIM. use the cross and star OR credit card card (or supplied applicator) to spread the TIM evenly (but not thick!). using the dot or single line method won't spread the TIM as well then the pressure of a third party cpu heatsink. ***use a firm but gentle hand when tightening the four heatsink screws***

anecdotal:
i used AS5 on an old GTX 570 and thought that was great. but i used some left over NT-1 after installing a D-14 and wow!! a much bigger difference (~3c) than that THG chart i posted showed. not to rag on AS5 - it does work.

*AAARRRGGGG*​
this site just crapped out on me. hit preview post - site went off line and lost an hour of typing - i think too much typing - writing a paper in college took a day.  

so to the point, lay off OCing that card. that bios ought never been flash while on air. i had typed all the points but right now i am leaving the site for awhile. since this change over i am totally frustrated with even a simple post.

chat more later after i cool down - sorry.


----------



## leonman44

looniam said:


> thanks for the reminder, it helps. so iirc, you where running ~1.25 or start getting problems going on(?).
> 
> a couple of points that are mostly opinion:
> 
> that would be discoloration, the copper won't "burn" at 100c.....
> 
> chat more later after i cool down - sorry.


Ehhhhh , i feel you man , it happened to me as well and in general there are a lot of bugs right now but i believe they will fix it....
Seems like a downgrade , it lacks all the tools we had previously , you cant post a pic as you could before , no links , no emoticons etc...


Back to the point , i was afraid that the card would continue to degrade , so i flashed the stock bios back and oced via msi afterburner but i dont really like the nvidia's boost and turbo boost technologies i mean that sometimes disengages when it shouldn't and creates frames drop.

So yeah for the time stopped to degrade and flashed the 1.28v bios before 1 month , i got some gain on the clock back again + great fps stability , i really dont think that it will degrade further as long as i keep this temps down and i would have already watercooled this card but the cost is as high as a gpu upgrade ,so in the end of the day its not really worth it....

Thanks for your explanation on how i should apply the tim because i thought that the dot method was the best and never tried something different. Gelid contains a mini tool to spread the tim but isnt going to get trapped some air between the tim and the cooler this way? 
The cross way seems excellent!

In general i plan to keep this card for at least 2 years more!

* i did a research on the coollaboratory liquid metalpad and seems very good if you apply it right but could it melt and leak on the pcb?


----------



## Velathawen

I honestly didn't see any huge differences between ectotherm and gc extreme on my gaming 6g/golden. I just followed the star method which looked hideous but works well.


----------



## looniam

leonman44 said:


> Ehhhhh , i feel you man , it happened to me as well and in general there are a lot of bugs right now but i believe they will fix it....
> Seems like a downgrade , it lacks all the tools we had previously , you cant post a pic as you could before , no links , no emoticons etc...
> 
> 
> Back to the point , i was afraid that the card would continue to degrade , so i flashed the stock bios back and oced via msi afterburner but i dont really like the nvidia's boost and turbo boost technologies i mean that sometimes disengages when it shouldn't and creates frames drop.
> 
> So yeah for the time stopped to degrade and flashed the 1.28v bios before 1 month , i got some gain on the clock back again + great fps stability , i really dont think that it will degrade further as long as i keep this temps down and i would have already watercooled this card but the cost is as high as a gpu upgrade ,so in the end of the day its not really worth it....
> 
> Thanks for your explanation on how i should apply the tim because i thought that the dot method was the best and never tried something different. Gelid contains a mini tool to spread the tim but isnt going to get trapped some air between the tim and the cooler this way?
> The cross way seems excellent!
> 
> In general i plan to keep this card for at least 2 years more!
> 
> * i did a research on the coollaboratory liquid metalpad and seems very good if you apply it right but could it melt and leak on the pcb?


 before i forget, i was mentioning fans speeds before the site was unavailable for a few minutes:

quickly, i have my fans in the bios as ~35% idle 50% @ 50c and 100% @ 60c, my temps hardly go over 65c while gaming (mind you 1.212v). i have a theory that it's easier to keep something cool than cool it down. :arrowhead

also, why not just lower the max voltage modded bios, top slider in the voltage table tab. you can also lose alot of the boost jumping by setting the TDP clocks the same and set the TDP to the common boost speed:









alot of that is covered *HERE.*

fwiw, i get 1345ish @1.212 and TW3 is 59-72 fps @1440DSR (1080/60hz screen)and everything but hairworks and motion blur maxed out. though 28fps @4K isn't bad since any combat for me is a lot of rolling around. :/ seems the higher the res, the less it will hitch in the city. though i can imagine on a 240hrz screen would be different. but i am thinking that if you're looking to get 2 more years out of that card . . .

and you'll get some conflicting report on liqud metal. it is conductive (duh) but it will eat solder and corrode aluminum. not sure what the pads are size wise, but i think one mistake is being heavy handed which will cause it to pump out. you could use liquid electrical tape or even nail polish and cover whats between the red boxes:









insert the usual:

have fun but *BE SAFE.* :thumb:


----------



## leonman44

looniam said:


> before i forget, i was mentioning fans speeds before the site was unavailable for a few minutes:
> 
> quickly, i have my fans in the bios as ~35% idle 50% @ 50c and 100% @ 60c, my temps hardly go over 65c while gaming (mind you 1.212v). i have a theory that it's easier to keep something cool than cool it down. :arrowhead
> 
> also, why not just lower the max voltage modded bios, top slider in the voltage table tab. you can also lose alot of the boost jumping by setting the TDP clocks the same and set the TDP to the common boost speed:
> 
> View attachment 75345
> 
> 
> alot of that is covered *HERE.*
> 
> fwiw, i get 1345ish @1.212 and TW3 is 59-72 fps @1440DSR (1080/60hz screen)and everything but hairworks and motion blur maxed out. though 28fps @4K isn't bad since any combat for me is a lot of rolling around. :/ seems the higher the res, the less it will hitch in the city. though i can imagine on a 240hrz screen would be different. but i am thinking that if you're looking to get 2 more years out of that card . . .
> 
> and you'll get some conflicting report on liqud metal. it is conductive (duh) but it will eat solder and corrode aluminum. not sure what the pads are size wise, but i think one mistake is being heavy handed which will cause it to pump out. you could use liquid electrical tape or even nail polish and cover whats between the red boxes:
> 
> View attachment 75353
> 
> 
> insert the usual:
> 
> have fun but *BE SAFE.* :thumb:



Well playing in 30fps was always unplayable for me , not being picky but i really couldn't game even when i had only a 60hz panel. After getting such a high hz monitor i cant game at 60fps anymore which seemed fluid back then now it cause me nausea and everything is very blurry when turning around , i mean in order to understand whats happening in an fps game you have to stop moving your mouse. I am fine playing my casual games at 120fps capped + higher settings but again when it comes to competitive gaming 120fps vs 240fps makes a difference in speed , input lag , motion clarity and almost no motion blur! So about what i find "acceptable" is everything that is higher than 85hz/85fps.


Thanks for the pics , i will do that later , decreasing my voltage from 1.28 to 1.25-1.24 shouldnt effect my clock speed that much and i think that it will shave around 3-4c.

Whats the best sealer in your opinion? I am having trouble with my laptop as well its throttling at anything beyond 60c and my gpu hovers around 64c , i was thinking to use some liquid metal on both but yeah i want it to be as safe as it can....


----------



## w1n1x

Very helpful people around here. Smh....


----------



## looniam

leonman44 said:


> Well playing in 30fps was always unplayable for me , not being picky but i really couldn't game even when i had only a 60hz panel. After getting such a high hz monitor i cant game at 60fps anymore which seemed fluid back then now it cause me nausea and everything is very blurry when turning around , i mean in order to understand whats happening in an fps game you have to stop moving your mouse. I am fine playing my casual games at 120fps capped + higher settings but again when it comes to competitive gaming 120fps vs 240fps makes a difference in speed , input lag , motion clarity and almost no motion blur! So about what i find "acceptable" is everything that is higher than 85hz/85fps.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the pics , i will do that later , decreasing my voltage from 1.28 to 1.25-1.24 shouldnt effect my clock speed that much and i think that it will shave around 3-4c.
> 
> Whats the best sealer in your opinion? I am having trouble with my laptop as well its throttling at anything beyond 60c and my gpu hovers around 64c , i was thinking to use some liquid metal on both but yeah i want it to be as safe as it can....


i just haven't considered TW3 to be competitive or not like COD/BF, far cry 3/4, crysis1-3, DOOM ect. those i want more than my refresh. (side note: fast sync has worked well for me at times!) so i see 85+ there . . but i digress a bit.

anything that covers those transistors is fine. i'd like to think i would go for the LET (liquid elect tape) and make a nice neat application but knowing me i'd go for some cheap(er) nail polish and use as little as necessary to cover those transistors.


----------



## w1n1x

Seriously? Everyone's just gonna ignore someone who's looking for help? What has become of humanity,huh?


----------



## looniam

sorry pal i have no idea what your problem could be but if you like i could send you on a wild goose chase and blame your PSU.

but really, you made a post just less than a day ago on pretty much a dead thread anymore. i would suggest spending more time researching than posting complaints.


----------



## w1n1x

looniam said:


> sorry pal i have no idea what your problem could be but if you like i could send you on a wild goose chase and blame your PSU.
> 
> but really, you made a post just less than a day ago on pretty much a dead thread anymore. i would suggest spending more time researching than posting complaints.


My PSU Is fine,just overclocked the GPU and played AC Origins with no BSOD or any freezes. It must be capable of handling the gpu. Maybe is it the previous windows installation that's causing this low framerate ? :/


----------



## looniam

w1n1x said:


> My PSU Is fine,just overclocked the GPU and played AC Origins with no BSOD or any freezes. It must be capable of handling the gpu. Maybe is it the previous windows installation that's causing this low framerate ? :/


i didn't see if you used DDU to uninstall before reinstalling drivers. if that hadn't worked - then i'd go full nuclear and re-install the OS. other than that - _i no idea._

and the PSU comment was sarcasm - everyone jumps to that at first.


----------



## w1n1x

looniam said:


> i didn't see if you used DDU to uninstall before reinstalling drivers. if that hadn't worked - then i'd go full nuclear and re-install the OS. other than that - _i no idea._
> 
> and the PSU comment was sarcasm - everyone jumps to that at first.


Lol,hehe. BTW I just fixed the problem. Did a clean install of Windows 10 on my SSD and now the GPU is fully utilized without any fps drops. I suppose it was the fault of the previously installed OS after all..


----------



## Unknownm

looniam said:


> before i forget, i was mentioning fans speeds before the site was unavailable for a few minutes:
> 
> quickly, i have my fans in the bios as ~35% idle 50% @ 50c and 100% @ 60c, my temps hardly go over 65c while gaming (mind you 1.212v). i have a theory that it's easier to keep something cool than cool it down. :arrowhead
> 
> also, why not just lower the max voltage modded bios, top slider in the voltage table tab. you can also lose alot of the boost jumping by setting the TDP clocks the same and set the TDP to the common boost speed:
> 
> View attachment 75345
> 
> 
> alot of that is covered *HERE.*
> 
> fwiw, i get 1345ish @1.212 and TW3 is 59-72 fps @1440DSR (1080/60hz screen)and everything but hairworks and motion blur maxed out. though 28fps @4K isn't bad since any combat for me is a lot of rolling around. :/ seems the higher the res, the less it will hitch in the city. though i can imagine on a 240hrz screen would be different. but i am thinking that if you're looking to get 2 more years out of that card . . .
> 
> and you'll get some conflicting report on liqud metal. it is conductive (duh) but it will eat solder and corrode aluminum. not sure what the pads are size wise, but i think one mistake is being heavy handed which will cause it to pump out. you could use liquid electrical tape or even nail polish and cover whats between the red boxes:
> 
> View attachment 75353
> 
> 
> insert the usual:
> 
> have fun but *BE SAFE.* :thumb:


I applied liquid to my 980ti almost year ago but I didn't tape the edges.

However after delidding bunch of cpus for the purpose of reapplying liquid it's easy to tell how much little you need.

My guess is none of the liquid spread out far enough to hit anything outside of the die... Thank god or else my 980ti would be dead right now.

BTW card is stable 1493.5mhz, I was scared to leave furmark running for couple hours but with temp hitting 62c and 422w under load it was passing fine. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## leonman44

So , the liquid electrical tape is too expensive , I will go for the free nail polisher i think black would be such a nice touch!

Liquid metal is expensive as well but I will pull the trigger on that one , will 1gr be ok for 3 pastes (1gpu and laptops cpu+gpu) or I have to order 2-3? I don't know...


----------



## CptAsian

w1n1x said:


> Lol,hehe. BTW I just fixed the problem. Did a clean install of Windows 10 on my SSD and now the GPU is fully utilized without any fps drops. I suppose it was the fault of the previously installed OS after all..


Yeah, I was going to suggest a fresh OS install. I do that each time I switch motherboard manufacturers or chipsets. Might not be necessary, but it can't hurt considering the potentially incompatible drivers.


----------



## SgtRotty

leonman44 said:


> So , the liquid electrical tape is too expensive , I will go for the free nail polisher i think black would be such a nice touch!
> 
> Liquid metal is expensive as well but I will pull the trigger on that one , will 1gr be ok for 3 pastes (1gpu and laptops cpu+gpu) or I have to order 2-3? I don't know...


I used nail polish and cool laboratory ultra
On my 980ti yesterday with a h55 cooler. Never goes above 60c! Before I was using some cheap antec paste with the h55 and temps were hitting 80c , big difference! My gpu looks cute with peach colored polish!


----------



## leonman44

The gain is indeed huge!!! From 83c using mx4 i got in the very same game after 2 hours of constant gameplay a total of maximum 69c thats almost a -15c cut and the best part? 
My fans maxed out at 75% , a 25% improvement over the regular paste.

Was it worth it?
Absolutely yes!

I should gain some clock speed now as well , i will test that tomorrow and report back


----------



## prostreetcamaro

leonman44 said:


> The gain is indeed huge!!! From 83c using mx4 i got in the very same game after 2 hours of constant gameplay a total of maximum 79c thats almost a -15c cut and the best part?
> My fans maxed out at 75% , a 25% improvement over the regular paste.
> 
> Was it worth it?
> Absolutely yes!
> 
> I should gain some clock speed now as well , i will test that tomorrow and report back


83-79=4c drop. Not quite 15c lol.

Just installed the stock cooler on my 980 ti so I can sell it. If anybody is interested card works as new. I also have an ek water block for it as well if anybody needs one.


----------



## leonman44

prostreetcamaro said:


> 83-79=4c drop. Not quite 15c lol.
> 
> Just installed the stock cooler on my 980 ti so I can sell it. If anybody is interested card works as new. I also have an ek water block for it as well if anybody needs one.


Oops my bad! 69c**** , edited  Thats -14c


----------



## Bride

hey guys,
I'm looking at 3DMark results, it's useful to decrease the memory clock around 2100 MHz, for reach higher core clocks? obviously I can also change the voltage that I set at

GTX 980 Ti 1468 MHz core 3505 MHz memory (1.225 V)

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14951946
https://www.3dmark.com/spy/3326410


----------



## kikimaru024

So I might've killed my 980 Ti when I tried to put an NZXT Kraken G12 on it...

Could I possibly send it somewhere to get it tested? 
Or should I just let it RIP and move on?


----------



## leonman44

I have to report that I got +30mhz gain in clock speed , previously my card could do up to 1530mhz without crashing but now it can go up to 1560mhz with no problem and bench up to 1580mhz which definitively couldn't for a long time....

I decided to back it at 1550mhz so I can be ultra safe


----------



## looniam

kikimaru024 said:


> So I might've killed my 980 Ti when I tried to put an NZXT Kraken G12 on it...
> 
> Could I possibly send it somewhere to get it tested?
> Or should I just let it RIP and move on?


what is "killed"? and how did it happen?



yes i know swapping the cooler but . . .


----------



## jimpsar

leonman44 said:


> I have to report that I got +30mhz gain in clock speed , previously my card could do up to 1530mhz without crashing but now it can go up to 1560mhz with no problem and bench up to 1580mhz which definitively couldn't for a long time....
> 
> I decided to back it at 1550mhz so I can be ultra safe


Nice!! Can you post settings? Custom or stock bios?
Thank you.


----------



## leonman44

jimpsar said:


> Nice!! Can you post settings? Custom or stock bios?
> Thank you.


I am using custom bios at 1.28v but when it was young it could do 1560mhz with stock bios and stock thermal paste , however I think that the stock bios let me go up to 1.74v so theres not a big voltage increasement.

The most important thing about custom bios is that it let me "disable" the boost and turbo boost technologies + throttling that occurs after 68c , this way the card always run at 1550mhz under load which provides greater stability over the stock bios.


----------



## Fickert07

So I have been out of the overclocking game for a while but have SLI MSI 980ti gaming cards with Gelid Extreme past inside. I am running into all sorts of issues so I will be doing a clean install when I get home. 


I wanted to outline what I am really having issues with:

-First and foremost I can no longer install drivers not sure why. Thus a clean install of Windows is on my to do list.
-While seeing issues, I could not overclock my mem speeds at all. I am reading this is a driver issue, or is there another way around it?
-I am familiar with bios flashing the 900 series cards, just gotta brush off the dust and review it a bit. Is it worth it in air SLI setups? Or do the cards tend to get too hot?
-Lastly, it seems its okay to us Coolaboratory liquid Pro on GPU's? I have some lying around that I wouldn't mind throwing in.

Any pointers for the mem overclock would be great, as well as quick links for bios flash if anyone has them handy. Otherwise it's off to the races after work.


----------



## LtPliers

I've been having problems with the most recent drivers causing code 43 with the 1281mv modded drivers. Any way to fix this? I know it's that specific bios, because the standard 425w modded bios allows the GPU to work just fine without a code 43. Seems to have somethign to do with the P00 being set to anything above 600mv, which doesn't allow you to unlock a 1281mv setup, thus I get tons of power throttling and lack of voltage when i'm trying to overclock my watercooled 980ti. The last usable drivers seem to be the 385.41 that don't cause the code 43.


----------



## looniam

LtPliers said:


> I've been having problems with the most recent drivers causing code 43 with the 1281mv modded drivers. Any way to fix this? I know it's that specific bios, because the standard 425w modded bios allows the GPU to work just fine without a code 43. Seems to have somethign to do with the P00 being set to anything above 600mv, which doesn't allow you to unlock a 1281mv setup, thus I get tons of power throttling and lack of voltage when i'm trying to overclock my watercooled 980ti. The last usable drivers seem to be the 385.41 that don't cause the code 43.


changing to the default P00 min won't affect the TDP. the only thing you're doing is stopping it from "forcing" the 1.281 when boosting. you need to adjust it in AB/PX.


----------



## LtPliers

I've fixed the TDP problem, but now i'm hitting a VRel and it's limiting the voltage to 1236mv regardless of what I do in AB or PX (tried both). So essentially it won't go higher than 1236mv and I can't figure out how to fix that. I've read that some people say there's "hidden" voltage sliders but I'm not sure how to go about "unlocking" them so as to fix the whole issue.


----------



## looniam

LtPliers said:


> I've fixed the TDP problem, but now i'm hitting a VRel and it's limiting the voltage to 1236mv regardless of what I do in AB or PX (tried both). So essentially it won't go higher than 1236mv and I can't figure out how to fix that. I've read that some people say there's "hidden" voltage sliders but I'm not sure how to go about "unlocking" them so as to fix the whole issue.


have you used *Kepler* Bios Tweaker to unlock the boost/temp voltages?

http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...-1-36-gm200-bios-voltage-sliders-missing.html

setting the first "new" entry (right under max) controls min/max boost (that the p00 min voltage worked around - if you catch the drift) the second "new" set control/removes throttling that can happen ~72c or so.

it's been gone over a few times in the last ten thousand posts here. 

edit:
on a side note i haven't kept anything over 1.268 stable since pascal been released. the card is stable but the voltage wants to drop and i am on water (or was then).


----------



## LtPliers

I'm on water myself using an EK block so I definitely wanted to squeeze all I could outta the 980ti. Can't quite get 1281mv, but 1274mv will definitely be a step up from 1236mv. Pretty sure 1274mv is what I was hitting before anyway. I was tryin to find that exact link cause I found it once before way back when I was originally tryin to overclock it, but I couldn't remember what I was lookin for until recently. Thanks!


----------



## Bride

today I decided to try the Cool-laboratory Liquid Ultra instead the Grizzly Kryonaut, pretty satisfied:

IDLE
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98049&thumb=1

LOAD
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98057&thumb=1

THERMAL PAD ISOLATION + LIQUID METAL
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98065&thumb=1
http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=98073&thumb=1


----------



## chris89

Thats awesome dude .. can u setup a youtube channel with gameplay videos? showing the sensor data from hwinfo rtss in options to show various clocks/ sensors etc in game?


----------



## sblantipodi

one of my EVGA GTX980 Ti just died...
I bought it on 10th january 2015, is still under warrenty?


----------



## sblantipodi

sblantipodi said:


> one of my EVGA GTX980 Ti just died...
> I bought it on 10th january 2015, is still under warrenty?


Yesterday I was playing with my GTX980 Ti SLI using a Corsair AX860i.

At some point the PC shutdown abruptly and it restared, my Asus X99 mobo said that the PC was shutdown due to unstable PSU.

I don't identified the cause and continued playing, at some time I have seen some graphics artifacts when playing and the PC shut down.
At the restart the first GPU was dead, black screen and post error.

I removed the first card and leaved the second one one and the PC works ok.

It is clear that the first cards is dead but is the PSU the coulprit?
How can I know if I can replace my GPU and I don't need to replace even the PSU?


----------



## mitejan

is it normal one of the fans to spin on idle on the asus 980ti matrix ?
is there a vbios update ?
also i am confused is there 2 different models of it matrix and platinum?

my base core clock is 1000mhz ???


----------



## looniam

mitejan said:


> is it normal one of the fans to spin on idle on the asus 980ti matrix ?
> is there a vbios update ?
> also i am confused is there 2 different models of it matrix and platinum?
> 
> my base core clock is 1000mhz ???


asus cards have gpu tweak II to set profiles, maybe you're on "silent"?


----------



## mitejan

looniam said:


> asus cards have gpu tweak II to set profiles, maybe you're on "silent"?


i have not installed that utility because i find it useless
do you have the card can you post screenshot from gpu-z ?


----------



## looniam

mitejan said:


> i have not installed that utility because i find it useless
> do you have the card can you post screenshot from gpu-z ?


sorry i got that screen shot from a google.

1Ghz is the base clock for reference (sure ya know) and with 1 fan running it seemed it might be in silent mode. irrc the matrix, or asus more specifically, got a bunch of flack because the cards they sent to reviewers would "default" into OC mode as opposed to (???).

i've have had just eVGA cards (2 SC and 1 classy) none boosted to the same clock or voltage out of the box (hello ASIC%!). _not ever having an asus card_ - it appears that their OC software (gpu-tII) sort circumvents gpu boost 2 . . sorta?

i thought using gpu tweakII and changing the mode to OC/gaming as "default" would let boost work and then unistalling the software. have you been using anything? AB? PX?


----------



## Rhadamanthis

hi guys anyone sell me a 980 ti lightning?


----------



## Unknownm

MGS V Phantom Pain (Highest Settings) @ 4K , 37fps (74hz) pulls 404w at points in the game. That's 20w less than furmark.

Thank god for liquid metal on the die


----------



## GunnzAkimbo

upgrade the gpu they said.
it'll be fun they said.

https://www.ple.com.au/Products/631420/Nvidia-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-V-12GB-HBM2
https://www.ple.com.au/Products/631419/Nvidia-GeForce-GTX-TITAN-Xp-12GB-GDDR5X

thats in AUD


----------



## looniam

the ~only card that hasn't doubled in price was the star wars editions (TXpCE) - they went down $62usd.

but those have been sold out for a good month now. last i heard is word on the street is nv stopped producing big pascal.


----------



## leonman44

Why mining is affecting that much the gpu prices? If they continue to go up it seems that i will have to keep my 980ti for a really long time....

Theres no way for the prices to come down to normal any soon , isn't it?


----------



## CptAsian

leonman44 said:


> Why mining is affecting that much the gpu prices? If they continue to go up it seems that i will have to keep my 980ti for a really long time....
> 
> Theres no way for the prices to come down to normal any soon , isn't it?


Mining is having such a huge effect on the GPU market because the demand is absolutely unbelievable. I haven't been following the specific prices themselves, so I can't tell if they're continuing to go up or not, but what I do know is that the return on investment on mining is decreasing day by day, albeit gradually from what I can tell. However, there isn't really a reliable way to tell if/when crypto mining is going to crash and prices will go back to usual. It could indeed be quite a while from now (few months or more).


----------



## looniam

Unknownm said:


> MGS V Phantom Pain (Highest Settings) @ 4K , 37fps (74hz) pulls 404w at points in the game. That's 20w less than furmark.
> 
> Thank god for liquid metal on the die


nice temps for a 120mm AIO esp w/the juice you're dumping in. :thumb:

had no idea MGS V TPP drew so much. i'll have to see what i get. haven't play MSG V in awhile. would love watching quite taking out the complete outpost. multiplayer was . .ok. well ok enough to sit fo 4 - 6 hours.


----------



## Bride

these are my light and heavy OC versions, if someone want try it, attached the files

Model GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD_P/F4
Bios Version 84.00.36.00.6E
ASIC 74.2 %
stock heatsink, liquid metal

LIGHT
Core 1455 MHz
Memory 3505 MHz
Voltage 1.200 
Fan 1512 ~ 2512
Power limit 425
Temp 88 ~ 90 degrees

HEAVY
Core 1519 MHz
Memory 3505 MHz
Voltage 1.300 
Fan 2012 ~ 4012
Power limit 425
Temp 88 ~ 90 degrees

Stress Test passed, Time Spy Extreme, Fire Strike Ultra, OCCT GPU 3D (no errors)


----------



## Bride

Core 1531 MHz
Memory 4005 MHz
Voltage 1.300 
Fan 2512 ~ 4512
Power limit 425
Temp 88 ~ 90 degrees

benchmarks passed, but not the stress tests...

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/3458712
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15133161


----------



## leonman44

Bride said:


> Core 1531 MHz
> Memory 4005 MHz
> Voltage 1.300
> Fan 2512 ~ 4512
> Power limit 425
> Temp 88 ~ 90 degrees
> 
> benchmarks passed, but not the stress tests...
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/spy/3458712
> https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15133161


I wouldnt use 1.3v on air , actually i used 1.31v on my xtreme and my chip degraded within only a few months , you will end up losing more clock speed than you gain now and you will be sad.... Also 88-90c + 1.3v on that chip is very high you will end up damaging your chip like i did.

1.281v is absolutely the maximum you should use on air with temps below 80c no matter what!

This gpus aren't as durable as the r9 290s that can do 90c all day , the smaller the chip gets , the more fragile it is , so the cooler we should keep!


----------



## Bride

leonman44 said:


> I wouldnt use 1.3v on air , actually i used 1.31v on my xtreme and my chip degraded within only a few months , you will end up losing more clock speed than you gain now and you will be sad.... Also 88-90c + 1.3v on that chip is very high you will end up damaging your chip like i did.
> 
> 1.281v is absolutely the maximum you should use on air with temps below 80c no matter what!
> 
> This gpus aren't as durable as the r9 290s that can do 90c all day , the smaller the chip gets , the more fragile it is , so the cooler we should keep!


tks for the advice


----------



## Minium

Best 980Ti GPU score I have ever seen.Pretty good considering a 2015 card is absolutely crushing a 1070 and is just about 2% "slower" than a 1070Ti also clocked to maximum.
https://www.3dmark.com/fs/15177344


----------



## Tekmo88

Well Guys/Gals, I think its time for an RMA. My G1 980ti is about dead been getting white/black screens core clock stays 450 mem stays 900 pwr limit stays maxed. I've reinstalled drivers cleaned reseated tested PSUs EVGA GQ/P2 same result, temps stay 40-52c. This is all shown with GPUZ, If I use the GPUz test I still get the white screen had a pink screen once playing PUBG. All my games freeze with w/b screens no Blue, Also no overclocks I even tried to under clock core an mem. We had a good run I guess its time to move on now. If you guys have any insight on issues or recommendations on a new GPU please share.


----------



## john1016

A 980ti is as good as a 1070 so the only upgrade path you have is 1080, 1080ti or titan. It sucks your card died now, prices are high and new gen cards are just months away. If you can RMA it you may get a 1080 back :thumb:.


----------



## Tekmo88

john1016 said:


> A 980ti is as good as a 1070 so the only upgrade path you have is 1080, 1080ti or titan. It sucks your card died now, prices are high and new gen cards are just months away. If you can RMA it you may get a 1080 back :thumb:.


I hope so would be great 
Had some good times with my 980ti so many PUBG hours. Lmao


----------



## wizardbro

I got a titan X acx cooler for my reference 980 ti.

That's a reference heatsink, so it will work on my card, but it doesn't come with a midplate. 
Any idea how I could cool the memory and vrm without a midplate? Is it ok to just run them open?

There's about 4mm of space between the memory/vrm chips and the heatsink fins, so can't get any individual small heatsinks on them.


----------



## Bride

Hi guys, there is a formula that link voltage, frequency, asic and wattage? I tried to give a look on the web, but nothing. In my idea could be useful and utility as this one, tweaking a GPU...


----------



## white owl

Bride said:


> Hi guys, there is a formula that link voltage, frequency, asic and wattage? I tried to give a look on the web, but nothing. In my idea could be useful and utility as this one, tweaking a GPU...


Are you asking if there is a formula to go by based on ASIC to get a voltage and frequency chart? No.
Firstly the ASIC doesn't determine OC-ability. It's a lot of things like board and cooler design plus what they're willing to give you in the BIOS.
With a good BIOS you can overclock a lesser quality GPU pretty far because you're telling the card it can use more current, voltage or it can get hotter without throttling. With a better board/cooler design you can push more voltage, stay cooler and thus allowing the card to clock higher. With a golden GPU you can have a "gimped" BIOS a, lesser board and still OC really well just because the GPU is able to do more with less.

A. What card do you have?
B. Have you applied aftermarket paste?
C. Are you comfortable flashing your BIOS?
With Maxwell you could flash an OC'd BIOS without risk because you could simply edit your own tables. My 980 wouldn't OC any at all with software but when I flashed an edited BIOS I got an extra 200 core and 500 on the memory with stock voltage and more TDP with a higher temp target.


----------



## Unknownm

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## looniam

Bride said:


> Hi guys, there is a formula that link voltage, frequency, asic and wattage? I tried to give a look on the web, but nothing. In my idea could be useful and utility as this one, tweaking a GPU...


ASIC will affect how much voltage is needed for xxxx clock speed, ie. a _lower ASIC will require more voltage_ to hit 1500 than a higher ASIC. nvidia's driver, ala gpu boost, takes care of matching up the voltage and boost tables in the bios.

you can watch this all happen if you open gpu-z's sensors tab and 2 instances of maxwell bios tweaker w/one on the voltage table and the other on the boost table then run firestrike. (side note: i paid for futuremark just so i could skip the demo and that has saved DAYS over time.)

there are also *temp* and power variables. the temperature is *not* the max listed in the bios but, a hidden entry in the voltage table. there is also an entry for a "global" boost range that only appears using KEPLER bios tweaker - *this is w/all gm200 cards*. the power limitation parameters are on the power table obviously. since increasing clock speed is a linear power increase (1%speed=1%power) voltage is exponential (1%voltage=1.1%power).

*!now just strictly for an example!* there is something like; (voltage/ASIC)clock speed/(power/temp) *for a rough correlation.* i'm sure it should be taken w/grain of salt.

my post isn't going to be any sort of magic pill; it just got more descriptive than a simple yes/no answer. i also glossed over how much temps matter; they do, !the most! 

but i think you have more to chew on.

and as usually,

have fun but be safe. :thumb:


----------



## Bride

white owl said:


> Are you asking if there is a formula to go by based on ASIC to get a voltage and frequency chart? No.
> Firstly the ASIC doesn't determine OC-ability. It's a lot of things like board and cooler design plus what they're willing to give you in the BIOS.
> With a good BIOS you can overclock a lesser quality GPU pretty far because you're telling the card it can use more current, voltage or it can get hotter without throttling. With a better board/cooler design you can push more voltage, stay cooler and thus allowing the card to clock higher. With a golden GPU you can have a "gimped" BIOS a, lesser board and still OC really well just because the GPU is able to do more with less.
> 
> A. What card do you have?
> B. Have you applied aftermarket paste?
> C. Are you comfortable flashing your BIOS?
> With Maxwell you could flash an OC'd BIOS without risk because you could simply edit your own tables. My 980 wouldn't OC any at all with software but when I flashed an edited BIOS I got an extra 200 core and 500 on the memory with stock voltage and more TDP with a higher temp target.


Tks man, my mistake, ASIC is something not related at the quality of "silicium"... ok, I will going on as we are doing:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134009&thumb=1

A. What card do you have? GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD_P/F4
B. Have you applied aftermarket paste? yes, I'm using metal liquid on it
C. Are you comfortable flashing your BIOS? maybe not under a very professional way, but I'm doing and trying a lot of times on it


----------



## Bride

looniam said:


> ASIC will affect how much voltage is needed for xxxx clock speed, ie. a _lower ASIC will require more voltage_ to hit 1500 than a higher ASIC. nvidia's driver, ala gpu boost, takes care of matching up the voltage and boost tables in the bios.
> 
> you can watch this all happen if you open gpu-z's sensors tab and 2 instances of maxwell bios tweaker w/one on the voltage table and the other on the boost table then run firestrike. (side note: i paid for futuremark just so i could skip the demo and that has saved DAYS over time.)
> 
> there are also *temp* and power variables. the temperature is *not* the max listed in the bios but, a hidden entry in the voltage table. there is also an entry for a "global" boost range that only appears using KEPLER bios tweaker - *this is w/all gm200 cards*. the power limitation parameters are on the power table obviously. since increasing clock speed is a linear power increase (1%speed=1%power) voltage is exponential (1%voltage=1.1%power).
> 
> *!now just strictly for an example!* there is something like; (voltage/ASIC)clock speed/(power/temp) *for a rough correlation.* i'm sure it should be taken w/grain of salt.
> 
> my post isn't going to be any sort of magic pill; it just got more descriptive than a simple yes/no answer. i also glossed over how much temps matter; they do, !the most!
> 
> but i think you have more to chew on.
> 
> and as usually,
> 
> have fun but be safe. :thumb:


I had some doubt on it, in fact I'm putting in correlation different measure units where the ASIC is a mix of factors... on every BIOS mod, I'm paying attention at voltages, temps, power... as we have to do as you correctly said. that's what make the ocing process a fun thing! tks, have fun too!


----------



## Bride

Unknownm said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6BBEasRiM_M
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


caught it, nice video, this what mean ASIC quality


----------



## white owl

Bride said:


> Tks man, my mistake, ASIC is something not related at the quality of "silicium"... ok, I will going on as we are doing:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=134009&thumb=1
> 
> A. What card do you have? GV-N98TG1 GAMING-6GD_P/F4
> B. Have you applied aftermarket paste? yes, I'm using metal liquid on it
> C. Are you comfortable flashing your BIOS? maybe not under a very professional way, but I'm doing and trying a lot of times on it


Ok.
If you haven't tried overclocking with software I'd give that a go. You need to get an idea of what the card will do and what it needs before you change the bios.

I'd recommend reading the first post of these threads so you'll have all the info you need to flash the BIOS with confidence. You can either modify your own BIOS (100% safe but you need to learn how to do it) or flash a BIOS someone has already made for your exact card (100% safe if you use one from the same card). Alternatively you can take that persons BIOS and copy the tables.
The only way you can brick your card is if you A. Flash a BIOS from the wrong card or B. Forget to disable the driver before flashing the card. Turning the driver back on before restarting will also brick it.
That being said you can unbrick it with the iGPU should something go wrong. 

The last thread has a premade BIOS for your card but I'd recommend learning everything anyway so you can bake in your OC so you won't need OC software
http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...980-firmware-zoson-s-h2o-air-custom-bios.html

http://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1573308-nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request.html

http://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1523391-easy-nvflash-guide-pictures-gtx-970-980-a.html

http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...passed-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x.html

http://www.overclock.net/forum/69-n...1-ultimate-oc-bios-all-bugs-fixed-new-v2.html


----------



## Unknownm

Bride said:


> caught it, nice video, this what mean ASIC quality


I'm guessing that this mod (applies to 980Ti Reference) might not be a good idea if it can only handle 10amps avg. Might be worth it to try out a smaller mod unlike this one just for vram


----------



## Bride

white owl said:


> Ok.
> If you haven't tried overclocking with software I'd give that a go. You need to get an idea of what the card will do and what it needs before you change the bios.
> 
> I'd recommend reading the first post of these threads so you'll have all the info you need to flash the BIOS with confidence. You can either modify your own BIOS (100% safe but you need to learn how to do it) or flash a BIOS someone has already made for your exact card (100% safe if you use one from the same card). Alternatively you can take that persons BIOS and copy the tables.
> The only way you can brick your card is if you A. Flash a BIOS from the wrong card or B. Forget to disable the driver before flashing the card. Turning the driver back on before restarting will also brick it.
> That being said you can unbrick it with the iGPU should something go wrong.
> 
> The last thread has a premade BIOS for your card but I'd recommend learning everything anyway so you can bake in your OC so you won't need OC software
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...980-firmware-zoson-s-h2o-air-custom-bios.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1573308-nvidia-gtx-900-cards-custom-bios-upon-request.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/69-nvidia/1523391-easy-nvflash-guide-pictures-gtx-970-980-a.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/71-n...passed-gtx-950-960-970-980-980ti-titan-x.html
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/69-n...1-ultimate-oc-bios-all-bugs-fixed-new-v2.html



thanks, I'm already modding BIOSes of my GPU from few years with Maxwell and Kepler editors 

here my BIOS mods, stable in OCCT with no errors, Firestrike & Timespy Stress tests, Realbench, Unigine Valley Heaven and Superposition


----------



## rul3s

Hello guys, I have a GALAX HOF 980ti that it started with random fan problems, then some crashes and finally it doesnt boot, all this in the last month.
Do you think its a solder problem? Because I'm thinking about reballing it...

Happened the same to anyone of here?

Thanks!


----------



## Bride

guys, when the computer IS NOT under load, for example in game, there is a constant acute whistle coming from inside the case. I don't understand if is generated from CPU, GPU or MOBO... without any OC enable... the PSU looks ok...


----------



## Bride

Bride said:


> guys, when the computer IS NOT under load, for example in game, there is a constant acute whistle coming from inside the case. I don't understand if is generated from CPU, GPU or MOBO... without any OC enable... the PSU looks ok...


uninstalling the GPU, using the integrated one, same...


----------



## Imprezzion

I must be doing something wrong..

I have a 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ (the 4991 subsystem ID card) which is basically reference afaik but it will only run a 4991 (ACX 2.0+) or 4995 (SC+ ACX 2.0) BIOS. a 4992 (SC non + ACX 2.0) BIOS will give Code 43. So, the BIOS posted in OP, the MaxAir one, will give a Code 43.

Also, if i custom build the bios with 1.2375v, no issues. works fine. Goes into boost fine and runs the set voltage. If i put it to 1.250v or higher, card locks to 1.080v and 987Mhz core in Windows and i cannot change the voltage at all. 

Any particular reason for that? I'm running a Accelero Hybrid II with a Arctic 980 VRM enhancement kit and Arctic Hybrid III / Accelero Xtreme IV backplate. VRM doesn't get hot at all. Barely warm to the touch. 
I kinda wanna run 1.250v or eve slightly more as it doesn't clock particularly well. I'm currently limited to 1455Mhz and 3700Mhz VRAM on 1.218v BIOS. I wanna shoot for that magic 1506 number but yeah.. 1.250v won't work..


----------



## Minium

Imprezzion said:


> I must be doing something wrong..
> 
> I have a 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ (the 4991 subsystem ID card) which is basically reference afaik but it will only run a 4991 (ACX 2.0+) or 4995 (SC+ ACX 2.0) BIOS. a 4992 (SC non + ACX 2.0) BIOS will give Code 43. So, the BIOS posted in OP, the MaxAir one, will give a Code 43.
> 
> Also, if i custom build the bios with 1.2375v, no issues. works fine. Goes into boost fine and runs the set voltage. If i put it to 1.250v or higher, card locks to 1.080v and 987Mhz core in Windows and i cannot change the voltage at all.
> 
> Any particular reason for that? I'm running a Accelero Hybrid II with a Arctic 980 VRM enhancement kit and Arctic Hybrid III / Accelero Xtreme IV backplate. VRM doesn't get hot at all. Barely warm to the touch.
> I kinda wanna run 1.250v or eve slightly more as it doesn't clock particularly well. I'm currently limited to 1455Mhz and 3700Mhz VRAM on 1.218v BIOS. I wanna shoot for that magic 1506 number but yeah.. 1.250v won't work..


No idea why your card would lock to a low clock if you set 1.250V or more in the bios but I'am pretty sure that even if you find out what the problem is and run 1.25V or more, it wont give you the +50mHz core to hit your 1500mHz goal. It could work for benchmarks but not for stable gaming.


----------



## Imprezzion

Minium said:


> No idea why your card would lock to a low clock if you set 1.250V or more in the bios but I'am pretty sure that even if you find out what the problem is and run 1.25V or more, it wont give you the +50mHz core to hit your 1500mHz goal. It could work for benchmarks but not for stable gaming.


Well, i did find out what is causing it to fail. If i put the clock bins from 52 up to 74 manually to 1.250v (or any voltage really) to prevent it from undervolting with lighter loads and thus crashing the card will only give 1.080v. If i leave those stock and only adjust the top voltage in the BIOS, like the main slider i mean, it will run that but only as high as 1.243v. It will not go higher even if i set say, 1.262v. At least, that's what software readout says. I can't hard read it with this backplate tho.. 

Still, the code 43 errors are wierd when using a BIOS that SHOULD work on this card.. Oh well. I'll try to build one with 1.243v and see if it'll make any difference. If it doesn't i'll just stick with my 1.218v one as that at least seems stable.

EDIT: Another wierd thing i noticed. If I disable boost by using Entry #0 on all 3 entries and lock Entry #0 to 1278.5 and also lock max boost table to 1278.5  it will say 1279mhz in GPU-Z and such yet it will only run like, 1114mhz under any load. light or heavy.. normally it wouldn't bother me but i need such a high core offset now..

EDIT2: Been playing around with the 4995 BIOS a bit more since it seems to make zero difference whether i run 4991 or 4995.. 
Now, i found out that 1.2375v on all clockbins above 52 and the top slider will work and results in my set 1278.5mhz clocks and 1.243v under any load. (software readout mind you)
Setting ANY higher voltage will result in it running 1.080v with 987mhz clocks. Totally ignoring the BIOS setpoints. Card seems to be hard locked to 1.2375v then? 

Oh well, this is the highest i can run in terms of software readout so i'll see if this increase from 1.218v to 1.243v will get me higher clocks. If not i'll just go back to the 1,218v bios and run 1455mhz.

It's a shame this thing has such terrible Hynix memory that will give a solid color screen of death at something as low as 3800mhz.. And it's even cooled exceptionally well..

EDIT3: 1.2375/1.243v allows me to (so far...) run 1481Mhz. Any higher is almost instant crash in heavy gaming. Is it worth it over 1455 @ 1.218v? I don't know.. maybe..


----------



## Minium

Imprezzion said:


> Well, i did find out what is causing it to fail. If i put the clock bins from 52 up to 74 manually to 1.250v (or any voltage really) to prevent it from undervolting with lighter loads and thus crashing the card will only give 1.080v. If i leave those stock and only adjust the top voltage in the BIOS, like the main slider i mean, it will run that but only as high as 1.243v. It will not go higher even if i set say, 1.262v. At least, that's what software readout says. I can't hard read it with this backplate tho..
> 
> Still, the code 43 errors are wierd when using a BIOS that SHOULD work on this card.. Oh well. I'll try to build one with 1.243v and see if it'll make any difference. If it doesn't i'll just stick with my 1.218v one as that at least seems stable.
> 
> EDIT: Another wierd thing i noticed. If I disable boost by using Entry #0 on all 3 entries and lock Entry #0 to 1278.5 and also lock max boost table to 1278.5 it will say 1279mhz in GPU-Z and such yet it will only run like, 1114mhz under any load. light or heavy.. normally it wouldn't bother me but i need such a high core offset now..
> 
> EDIT2: Been playing around with the 4995 BIOS a bit more since it seems to make zero difference whether i run 4991 or 4995..
> Now, i found out that 1.2375v on all clockbins above 52 and the top slider will work and results in my set 1278.5mhz clocks and 1.243v under any load. (software readout mind you)
> Setting ANY higher voltage will result in it running 1.080v with 987mhz clocks. Totally ignoring the BIOS setpoints. Card seems to be hard locked to 1.2375v then?
> 
> Oh well, this is the highest i can run in terms of software readout so i'll see if this increase from 1.218v to 1.243v will get me higher clocks. If not i'll just go back to the 1,218v bios and run 1455mhz.
> 
> It's a shame this thing has such terrible Hynix memory that will give a solid color screen of death at something as low as 3800mhz.. And it's even cooled exceptionally well..
> 
> EDIT3: 1.2375/1.243v allows me to (so far...) run 1481Mhz. Any higher is almost instant crash in heavy gaming. Is it worth it over 1455 @ 1.218v? I don't know.. maybe..


Can you post the your 1.218V bios and a bios thats not working with 1.250V set.


----------



## Imprezzion

Minium said:


> Can you post the your 1.218V bios and a bios thats not working with 1.250V set.


I've uploaded them both in a zip as attachments.


----------



## white owl

You don't need to cross flash anyway since you have a way to edit your BIOS. When I cross flashed thinking something magic would happen I did it with a different EVGA card that had some tables in different places. It acted really weird lol.
My best results came from leaving boost enabled and raising TDP so it would always boost.
Mine was voltage locked though so all I could do was 1.212. Yours probable is too just at a slightly higher voltage.


----------



## Imprezzion

white owl said:


> You don't need to cross flash anyway since you have a way to edit your BIOS. When I cross flashed thinking something magic would happen I did it with a different EVGA card that had some tables in different places. It acted really weird lol.
> My best results came from leaving boost enabled and raising TDP so it would always boost.
> Mine was voltage locked though so all I could do was 1.212. Yours probable is too just at a slightly higher voltage.


I'll build a "stock" 4991 BIOS with boost and such left alone. Just raised power limits and nothing else. It allows me to adjust the voltage as high as 1.243v in MSI AB with +87mV anyway so.. That might be the most stable solution..


----------



## Minium

Imprezzion said:


> I'll build a "stock" 4991 BIOS with boost and such left alone. Just raised power limits and nothing else. It allows me to adjust the voltage as high as 1.243v in MSI AB with +87mV anyway so.. That might be the most stable solution..


Thx for the bios files. You edited the bios wrong. I can mod a bios with the voltage you want since it looks like you are not that experienced with bios modding maxwell cards (no offense).
I can clearly see why your card locks. Something was just done wrong.
Thats why I wanted to see the bios files.
Could you also post the completely stock bios and tell me what clocks,TDP,voltage etc. you want and if you want I`ll do it for you.


----------



## white owl

I'd say you're right. Just make sure to run Superposition (or other) with GPUZ each time you change something in the BIOS other than clocks. Not only do you want to see your score go up but you want to see Perfcap with no limitations and confirm that your boost behavior is matching what you've set.


----------



## Imprezzion

Minium said:


> Thx for the bios files. You edited the bios wrong. I can mod a bios with the voltage you want since it looks like you are not that experienced with bios modding maxwell cards (no offense).
> I can clearly see why your card locks. Something was just done wrong.
> Thats why I wanted to see the bios files.
> Could you also post the completely stock bios and tell me what clocks,TDP,voltage etc. you want and if you want I`ll do it for you.


It's uploaded. And you are right. I only worked with Kepler BIOS before. 

I wanted a 300w @ 100% with 350w @ 116%, clocks don't really matter honestly. I'll just use MSI AB to adjust them anyway. Memory stock since it's terrible. Core not higher than 14xx since my max clocks seem to be about the 1455Mhz bin. Voltage? Well, my VRM cooling is plenty for any voltage it can run but i wanna be a tad on the "safe" side so whatever you think is safe on air. The card with stock BIOS can run as high as 1.243v with +87mV in MSI AB. 

I'm running the stock BIOS now with just the power limit like i set it in the 2 i uploaded. It works fine and it seems that voltage has zero impact on my card. I mean, it seems to run 1455Mhz as low as 1.199v but will crash within minutes on 1469Mhz even on 1.243v..

Perfcap is VRel on 1455Mhz 1.199v. Core temps around 42c, vrm / vram is barely warm to the touch (the heatsink that is).


----------



## looniam

Imprezzion said:


> I must be doing something wrong..
> 
> I have a 980 Ti ACX 2.0+ (the 4991 subsystem ID card) which is basically reference afaik but it will only run a 4991 (ACX 2.0+) or 4995 (SC+ ACX 2.0) BIOS. a 4992 (SC non + ACX 2.0) BIOS will give Code 43. So, the BIOS posted in OP, the MaxAir one, will give a Code 43.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Also, if i custom build the bios with 1.2375v, no issues. works fine. Goes into boost fine and runs the set voltage. If i put it to 1.250v or higher, card locks to 1.080v and 987Mhz core in Windows and i cannot change the voltage at all.
> 
> Any particular reason for that? I'm running a Accelero Hybrid II with a Arctic 980 VRM enhancement kit and Arctic Hybrid III / Accelero Xtreme IV backplate. VRM doesn't get hot at all. Barely warm to the touch.
> I kinda wanna run 1.250v or eve slightly more as it doesn't clock particularly well. I'm currently limited to 1455Mhz and 3700Mhz VRAM on 1.218v BIOS. I wanna shoot for that magic 1506 number but yeah.. 1.250v won't work..


*those bios in the OP should be avoided*; in the last year the drivers go flaky because the P00 state is not at the default 600mv for the MIN. previously setting the minimum voltage for P00 (highload state) was the quick and dirty way to increase/lock in the boost voltage.

also, a few months before that i've had problems squeezing out the last 6-12mv i have set in the bios. ie. i set 1.275 in the bios but under load won't want to budge from 1.268 that is would previously.

i blame pascal optimizations 

btw, a good reference for modding maxwell:
https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1445972
(will need google translate!)
pay attention to:
*



Unlock Volt Controller --- Only necessary for 980 Ti / Titan X user

Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titan X) --- max. Volts, and throttle limits set

Voltage Table (980 Ti, Titan X) --- Voltage adjustable (Beta)

Click to expand...

*


----------



## white owl

Here's another thread with some good info:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522651/disable-boost-and-bake-in-max-game-stable-clocks-for-maxwell-ii

You don't need to disable boost if you raise the temp target and TDP IIRC.


----------



## Unknownm

inb4future_reference

Freezer' Burn Overclocking Competition for Maxwell in 2028. I wish i had the time and knowledge to do this


----------



## looniam

you got 10 years to learn.


----------



## Minium

Imprezzion said:


> It's uploaded. And you are right. I only worked with Kepler BIOS before.
> 
> I wanted a 300w @ 100% with 350w @ 116%, clocks don't really matter honestly. I'll just use MSI AB to adjust them anyway. Memory stock since it's terrible. Core not higher than 14xx since my max clocks seem to be about the 1455Mhz bin. Voltage? Well, my VRM cooling is plenty for any voltage it can run but i wanna be a tad on the "safe" side so whatever you think is safe on air. The card with stock BIOS can run as high as 1.243v with +87mV in MSI AB.
> 
> I'm running the stock BIOS now with just the power limit like i set it in the 2 i uploaded. It works fine and it seems that voltage has zero impact on my card. I mean, it seems to run 1455Mhz as low as 1.199v but will crash within minutes on 1469Mhz even on 1.243v..
> 
> Perfcap is VRel on 1455Mhz 1.199v. Core temps around 42c, vrm / vram is barely warm to the touch (the heatsink that is).


Ok did it.Your card will be able to run at 1.274V maximum and the voltage should be adjustable through the voltage slider in MSI AB. The voltage slider should go up to +100mV and if you up it in 20mV steps,you should see voltages like 1.218V,1.243V in GPU-Z until you hit +100mV then GPU-Z should show 1.274V. During the voltage steps you see in GPU-Z, the core clock should climb with the voltage and finally hit 1418mHz at 1.274V. 

Your stock power limit is 300W at 100% and 350W at 117%.I also upped your 8Pin a bit (they are capable of much more than ~160W set in the stock bios) so the card doesnt have to pull everything it can from the PCIE-Connector if pulling close to 300W.

After you flash the bios,you should check if everything works.If the card goes up to 1.274V and 1418mHz core if you set +100mV in MSI AB.If everything works and temps are fine, leave the voltage slider maxed and set your TDP to 117% (its very unlikely that your card pulls more than 300W but in case it gets close it wont downclock). Then you start overclocking and hope for 1500mHz.

Because of your cooling 1.274V is totally safe and hardware locked on most 980Ti's. I've been ruuning my 980Ti at 1.27V for over 1.5 years at clock speeds out of this world and everything works fine.

If something doesnt work as I described, just let me know.


----------



## redtopracer

So i hope i can get some help on here as im running out of places to look and to ask lol. Got a evga 980 ti with samsung memory running a custom bios at 1.312v 1520 core 8000 memory under water. Max temps are 44c on core and components hit maybe 70c with active air cooling. Card has an asic score of 81% and this overclock is super disappointing. What else can i do to improve the overclock on this card? running max bios voltage on the core and 1.35v on memory. Will the kingpin bios allow more voltage or am i at the wall for this card? Thinking of doing the pencil mod to run more but gonna have to get a better multimeter to measure resistance drop. On the memory front what is the max safe voltage i can push? adding .15v to the stock voltage of 1.2 got me up from 3900 to 4001 but as always i want more but dont want to frag the card. Please some ti guru give me a hand here!!!!


----------



## GlowingBurrito

Anyone know the thickness of the thermal pads used on the reference/blower cards?


----------



## Enterprise24

Minium said:


> Ok did it.Your card will be able to run at 1.274V maximum and the voltage should be adjustable through the voltage slider in MSI AB. The voltage slider should go up to +100mV and if you up it in 20mV steps,you should see voltages like 1.218V,1.243V in GPU-Z until you hit +100mV then GPU-Z should show 1.274V. During the voltage steps you see in GPU-Z, the core clock should climb with the voltage and finally hit 1418mHz at 1.274V.
> 
> Your stock power limit is 300W at 100% and 350W at 117%.I also upped your 8Pin a bit (they are capable of much more than ~160W set in the stock bios) so the card doesnt have to pull everything it can from the PCIE-Connector if pulling close to 300W.
> 
> After you flash the bios,you should check if everything works.If the card goes up to 1.274V and 1418mHz core if you set +100mV in MSI AB.If everything works and temps are fine, leave the voltage slider maxed and set your TDP to 117% (its very unlikely that your card pulls more than 300W but in case it gets close it wont downclock). Then you start overclocking and hope for 1500mHz.
> 
> Because of your cooling 1.274V is totally safe and hardware locked on most 980Ti's. I've been ruuning my 980Ti at 1.27V for over 1.5 years at clock speeds out of this world and everything works fine.
> 
> If something doesnt work as I described, just let me know.


Just want to say thanks to you. After 387.92 I cannot find a way to go above 1.23V on reference 980 Ti anymore. Stuck with 1.23V for nearly a year !!! And then I just found your magical BIOS to overwrite voltage again.

I am using 1.255V Max Air BIOS from OP for a long time without issue. Mine use universal waterblock on GPU but keep faceplate (don't know what it called exactly) and stock blower fan to cool VRM and VRAM. 

The GPU itself don't go above 40C on winter (25C ambient temp) and 50-ish C on summer (35-40C ambient temp). 

I have some questions.

1.I don't have temp gun and I don't know if 1.274V will cause harm to VRM or not ?

2.The GPU throttle at 104-105% power consumption. I set it to run at 1.274V 1550Mhz and try running superposition but voltage drop to 1.25-1.26V and clock drop to 1480-1500-ish. Can I fix this ? Never had power issue with Max Air BIOS.

3.What is the lastest table in voltage tab of Maxwell II BIOS tweaker ? Some people suggest it is memory voltage. Some report that increase it a little bit yield better memory oc. But some said that memory voltage on 980 Ti ref PCB is hard lock and you can't change that. Did you know which is correct ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Minium

Enterprise24 said:


> Just want to say thanks to you. After 387.92 I cannot find a way to go above 1.23V on reference 980 Ti anymore. Stuck with 1.23V for nearly a year !!! And then I just found your magical BIOS to overwrite voltage again.
> 
> I am using 1.255V Max Air BIOS from OP for a long time without issue. Mine use universal waterblock on GPU but keep faceplate (don't know what it called exactly) and stock blower fan to cool VRM and VRAM.
> 
> The GPU itself don't go above 40C on winter (25C ambient temp) and 50-ish C on summer (35-40C ambient temp).
> 
> I have some questions.
> 
> 1.I don't have temp gun and I don't know if 1.274V will cause harm to VRM or not ?
> 
> 2.The GPU throttle at 104-105% power consumption. I set it to run at 1.274V 1550Mhz and try running superposition but voltage drop to 1.25-1.26V and clock drop to 1480-1500-ish. Can I fix this ? Never had power issue with Max Air BIOS.
> 
> 3.What is the lastest table in voltage tab of Maxwell II BIOS tweaker ? Some people suggest it is memory voltage. Some report that increase it a little bit yield better memory oc. But some said that memory voltage on 980 Ti ref PCB is hard lock and you can't change that. Did you know which is correct ?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


1.I dont think the higher voltage will cause issues. The VRM wont be cool but it certainly wont hit critical temperatures that could damage it.

2.I raised your TDP to 380W @127% because it seems like it got a bit too close to 350W which was maximum before and throttled because of it.

3.Nobody knows what the last voltage slider is. It certainly isnt memory because GDDR5 runs on 1.55V - 1.6V. I played around with it and I think it literally does nothing.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/44l4mttfwcg3h5s/OCNETImprezzionBIOS.zip


----------



## Enterprise24

Minium said:


> 1.I dont think the higher voltage will cause issues. The VRM wont be cool but it certainly wont hit critical temperatures that could damage it.
> 
> 2.I raised your TDP to 380W @127% because it seems like it got a bit too close to 350W which was maximum before and throttled because of it.
> 
> 3.Nobody knows what the last voltage slider is. It certainly isnt memory because GDDR5 runs on 1.55V - 1.6V. I played around with it and I think it literally does nothing.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/44l4mttfwcg3h5s/OCNETImprezzionBIOS.zip


Thanks again.

The last question. The GPU will not idle. The lowest it go was 1025 core and 1940 mem @ 1.012V. Is this normal ?


----------



## Minium

Enterprise24 said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> The last question. The GPU will not idle. The lowest it go was 1025 core and 1940 mem @ 1.012V. Is this normal ?


No not really it should downclock. Whats the setting for performance in nvidia control panel ?


----------



## Enterprise24

Minium said:


> No not really it should downclock. Whats the setting for performance in nvidia control panel ?


Optimal power.


----------



## Minium

Enterprise24 said:


> Optimal power.


Try this one: http://www.mediafire.com/file/t5tqiqh2yn3w9ml/OCNETImprezzionBIOS(2).zip


----------



## chunkII123

*Grrr. Mondays.*

I was just filling out the application to join this here fine group, but alas, I can't answer a required question... I mean I suppose I could just lie, but I don't wanna, and you can't make me!

Anyhow, all kidding aside, could we maybe add a aftermarket/third-party/_<insert-not-stock-air-cooling-verbiage-here>_ air option to the "Join Now" form? No worries if not, just thought I'd ask :-D

-Deuce


----------



## looniam

chunkII123 said:


> I was just filling out the application to join this here fine group, but alas, I can't answer a required question... I mean I suppose I could just lie, but I don't wanna, and you can't make me!
> 
> Anyhow, all kidding aside, could we maybe add a aftermarket/third-party/_<insert-not-stock-air-cooling-verbiage-here>_ air option to the "Join Now" form? No worries if not, just thought I'd ask :-D
> 
> -Deuce


the OP is long gone so i doubt any changes can happen unless someone is willing to take over and PM a mod to take ownership.

but welcome none the less.


----------



## chunkII123

Oi vey!

Well that certainly does damper any plans to perhaps make unnecessary changes. Huh. The google spreadsheet probably belongs to the OP as well, I presume... Oh well.

Thank you for the welcome! I’ve spent a lot of time away from OCN, but knew it was always here (heh). This thread is what drew me back in, to be completely frank. I upgraded my stock ACX-1.0 cooler to a Raijintek Morpheus II (which is a beast and dissapates heat like no other), and I really wanted to tease as much performance out of my now-three year old card as possible.

The maximizing card performance, by the way, is kicking my ass: via bios mod boost disabled, core set, memory set, voltages set and table normalized (per the plethora of overclocking guides here), power limits set, and boost stages configured accurately. Card “reports” 1481 clock, no instability, but there are stutters and frame drops a-plenty when stressing it. Temps are fine, everything is fine, etc... then I ran Firestrike, and it scored six thousand less than stock-cooled and mildly overclocked version. Finally I enabled overvoltage in Precision X, lo-and-behold: frames went from 44 to 80+ in Furmark; funniest part is there weren’t any perfcaps or downclocks, it just ran like ****. Now I’m at a loss.

Well, back to the bios editor that’s terribly under documented and not well-labeled within the UI... Or as I’ve come to lovingly call it “bashing my ‘junk’ in a car door standing in lava with a live grenade in my hand”...

G’night, folks ????

-Deuce


----------



## chunkII123

*Then We went Steady*



chunkII123 said:


> The maximizing card performance, by the way, is kicking my ass


Huzzah! I've conquered you, MaxwellIIBiosTweaker: Got the overclock stable and working and stress tested and benched: 1506.5Mhz Core, 3875Mhz Memory Clock, 1275.0mV Max VDDC, and 450W TDP.

No PerfCaps, overclock stable, stress tested, TIM broken in ten full cycles, and about to be benched.

GPU-Z validation, screen shots post-restart with Furmark running, and pictures of the ole' card-with-sweet-air-cooler here.

Such happy. Much grin. Wow.

-Deuce


----------



## Enterprise24

Minium said:


> Try this one: http://www.mediafire.com/file/t5tqiqh2yn3w9ml/OCNETImprezzionBIOS(2).zip


Sorry for late reply. It is a problem with driver. Use DDU to clean it and install a new one fix the problem. Thanks again !


----------



## ducky083

Hi,


i need help to modify my 980 TI bios, can you help me please ?


----------



## kikimaru024

I'm thinking of watercooling my 980 Ti
*edit* This is the 980 Ti I thought was dead - turns out it works!! After borrowing my mate's 1070 for a few weeks, I plugged the 980 Ti back in & Windows recognised it no problem. 

It's a Palit Jetstream, so reference PCB.

I have a Thermaltake Performer C 120mm AIO & NZXT Kraken G12 lying about.

Is this everything else I need?


----------



## Minium

kikimaru024 said:


> I'm thinking of watercooling my 980 Ti
> *edit* This is the 980 Ti I thought was dead - turns out it works!! After borrowing my mate's 1070 for a few weeks, I plugged the 980 Ti back in & Windows recognised it no problem.
> 
> It's a Palit Jetstream, so reference PCB.
> 
> I have a Thermaltake Performer C 120mm AIO & NZXT Kraken G12 lying about.
> 
> Is this everything else I need?


Seems pretty complete to me


----------



## kikimaru024

Seems relatively stable at 1566MHz (+200core) with temps around 49C (got a Noctua NF-P12 Redux fan instead).

I'll see if I can stress it with anything else.

*edit*
GPU-Z reporting it at 1352 clock / 1441 boost


----------



## Minium

kikimaru024 said:


> Seems relatively stable at 1566MHz (+200core) with temps around 49C (got a Noctua NF-P12 Redux fan instead).
> 
> I'll see if I can stress it with anything else.
> 
> *edit*
> GPU-Z reporting it at 1352 clock / 1441 boost


You have to look at sensors tab in GPU-Z. Ignore core clock values on first page.


----------



## xciter327

Minium said:


> Try this one: http://www.mediafire.com/file/t5tqiqh2yn3w9ml/OCNETImprezzionBIOS(2).zip




Hm. How come my voltage sliders only go so far? MSI OSD keeps complaining about power target hit/voltage limit reached. This @1392Mhz core, no memory OC.

PS. - Nevermind, seems this bios does not work well for my card.


----------



## 67091

Hey are ppl still bios modding their cards, if so could someone point to someone that would kindly mod mine.
Kind Regards


----------



## My2nd

Hello! Im new to the forum and is about to buy a ASUS (Strix) 980 TI with NZXT X61, G10 Bracket and 2pcs 120mm Noctua fans and added vRam-cooling for €250 - Fair deal, right?  

My question is basicly just about an update on the current state of BIOS:es and clocks vs. stock. Im not very well informed and got some issues understanding which speeds everything is running at - Since the memory seemingly got two speeds(?). Stock core is ~1000Mhz and memory both runs at ~3500Mhz and ~7000Mhz, which is where I get lost. Are these the same component with the same speed, as if in "3500Mhz is from update-node tick and back" like "Left->Right->Left" and the 7000Mhz is "Left->Right"?

Which BIOS would you recommend and at what level should and could I initiate the clocking? 

//


----------



## Dwofzz

Ofc, bios mod can and will in many cases make wonders happen (Y)


----------



## frag85

I have been finding a lot of Gigabyte non-reference cards that failed the same way as mine. Many, literally right as the warranty period came to an end. 

Filled my room with smoke, set off all the smoke alarms, 4 hours later the house still stinks. 
This one was installed mid-December 2015, 3 years ago... I'm still waiting to hear back from Gigabyte if they will cover this or not, but from previous experience; had 3 other gigabyte GPUs fail within days/weeks of the warranty, or once replacement failing within several months(although their mobos seem to hold up) and they will just tell me tough luck. I think I'll be staying away from Gigabyte for a while.


----------



## Black Flag

I've recently bought a Strix 980 Ti OC second hand in excellent condition to replace my Rx 480, it compliments very well with my Fx 8350 and I've noticed a significant performance increase to all my games. 

But voltage is locked...

No way to increase beyond the 1212 mv point.

Is there any way to increase it using the Maxwell editor?


----------



## SgtRotty

frag85 said:


> I have been finding a lot of Gigabyte non-reference cards that failed the same way as mine. Many, literally right as the warranty period came to an end.
> 
> Filled my room with smoke, set off all the smoke alarms, 4 hours later the house still stinks.
> This one was installed mid-December 2015, 3 years ago... I'm still waiting to hear back from Gigabyte if they will cover this or not, but from previous experience; had 3 other gigabyte GPUs fail within days/weeks of the warranty, or once replacement failing within several months(although their mobos seem to hold up) and they will just tell me tough luck. I think I'll be staying away from Gigabyte for a while.


so hot the solderflew off and melted?


----------



## Nethermir

Hi all, question about using a gpu cooler. Does anyone know if the NZXT Kraken G12 will work on the EVGA 980 ti FTW (with or without the back plate)?


----------



## reaver83

Sorry for thread revival, just trying to eek a little more out of this PNY 980 TI Reference card before I upgrade to a RTX 2070. Got this for fixing someones computer out of a Alienware eGPU that had never been used since purchace, seems to do extremely well, but have hit a brick wall overclocking on the stock cooler. It seems to never go above 56C, but will not clock higher than 1412mhz on core, even with the power slider maxed out. From what I gather, it peggs the Power limit around that point, then holds rhat clock, and stays super cool. 
Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Leapo

Well, my MSI GTX 980 Ti up and died without warning... was only a couple months outside its warranty, but MSI wouldn't do anything for me when I contacted them about an RMA 

I already picked up an EVGA RTX 2070 to replace it, but is there anything I can try to bring this 980 Ti back to life? There are no visible signs of damage on the card, but any system it's installed in now refuses to boot until the card is removed.


----------



## reaver83

Leapo said:


> Well, my MSI GTX 980 Ti up and died without warning... was only a couple months outside its warranty, but MSI wouldn't do anything for me when I contacted them about an RMA
> 
> I already picked up an EVGA RTX 2070 to replace it, but is there anything I can try to bring this 980 Ti back to life? There are no visible signs of damage on the card, but any system it's installed in now refuses to boot until the card is removed.


Have you tried running it as a secondary card and see if it will boot? If you have and it still doesn't boot, that sounds like a VRAM issue.


----------



## reaver83

Would really like a little help with possibly modding the bios on this PNY 980 TI. From what I can gather not many people bought these specific cards because they were the weakest rated of all the cards stock. As a matter of fact, what I have found is this card is Power Limited at 275W max, which is extremely low, even for a blower style Graphics card.
Any help I can get with this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Leapo

reaver83 said:


> Have you tried running it as a secondary card and see if it will boot? If you have and it still doesn't boot, that sounds like a VRAM issue.


Just tried booting with the 980 Ti as a secondary GPU, and the system DOES manage to boot, and Windows DOES recognize that there's a 980 Ti present. After driver installation, the device manager says "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems (Code 43)"










Any ideas?


----------



## reaver83

What is the Radeon R9 in your system? are you trying to run 2 completely different graphics cards? if so, it does not work well.


----------



## Juub

Got a defective 980 Ti for free. It works for everything except when you start a game, the entire screen becomes a solid green/blue color and the system locks up and has to be rebooted. I tried it on my PC, same thing. Debug mode doesn't solve the issue. Obviously a physical issue. Any pointers? Would it be worth it to do an out of warranty RMA with Gigabyte? It's a G1 Gaming. The temps are OK as well.

Baking it in the oven maybe?


----------



## g34rfr34k

I have two GTX 980 Ti's that I'd like to SLI. Do I need one sli bridge cable or two?

My card seems to have space for two cables. 

Cards are identical: ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING

Mobo: ASUS Z170-A


----------



## CptAsian

g34rfr34k said:


> I have two GTX 980 Ti's that I'd like to SLI. Do I need one sli bridge cable or two?
> 
> My card seems to have space for two cables.
> 
> Cards are identical: ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING
> 
> Mobo: ASUS Z170-A



You only need one bridge. There are two teeth on the card in case you want to do 3-way SLI.


----------



## g34rfr34k

CptAsian said:


> You only need one bridge. There are two teeth on the card in case you want to do 3-way SLI.


Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## 8051

g34rfr34k said:


> I have two GTX 980 Ti's that I'd like to SLI. Do I need one sli bridge cable or two?
> 
> My card seems to have space for two cables.
> 
> Cards are identical: ASUS STRIX-GTX980TI-DC3OC-6GD5-GAMING
> 
> Mobo: ASUS Z170-A


I read an article that seemed to indicate two bridges might make a diff in framerates for a few games and it might have only been one.


----------



## g34rfr34k

8051 said:


> I read an article that seemed to indicate two bridges might make a diff in framerates for a few games and it might have only been one.


That's interesting. I would plug in the second bridge if I had one. I'm having trouble finding ONE for sale locally and for some reason I can't post in the for sale/wanted section so I can't even ask if someone nearby has an extra one for sale.


----------



## Unknownm

just one final thing to my 980 ti

Max "power limit" (121%) through bios meaning no more MSI Afterburner to apply the 121% Limit. I know where to adjust this value in Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker but NOT sure if it's safe to do. 

AKA 
"Def (mW) 100% 350w" now 425w
"Max (mW) 121% 425w" changes to 100%

Which means 100% default power limit no need for any program?


----------



## looniam

Unknownm said:


> just one final thing to my 980 ti
> 
> Max "power limit" (121%) through bios meaning no more MSI Afterburner to apply the 121% Limit. I know where to adjust this value in Maxwell II BIOS Tweaker but NOT sure if it's safe to do.
> 
> AKA
> "Def (mW) 100% 350w" now 425w
> "Max (mW) 121% 425w" changes to 100%
> 
> *Which means 100% default power limit no need for any program?*


short answer:
yep. just make sure to use math for the 6 and 8 pin 100% ie 175(6) and 250(8) for 425.

E: i don't count the pci-e slot power - the 66/75 i use for wiggle room, i never touch that.


----------



## Unknownm

looniam said:


> short answer:
> yep. just make sure to use math for the 6 and 8 pin 100% ie 175(6) and 250(8) for 425.
> 
> E: i don't count the pci-e slot power - the 66/75 i use for wiggle room, i never touch that.


well I took the risk. Just finished 3rd run of superposition 8K custom (to eat up 6GB Vram). 

Power limit 420w out of 425w [+101% afterburner]
Fan RPM 4000rpm all modes
Memory 3505Mhz -> 3850 [+51 afterburner]
Fixed P02 mem clock in recording mode [3505 to 3850]

benchmark hits shy of 410w!


----------



## Unknownm

looniam said:


> short answer:
> yep. just make sure to use math for the 6 and 8 pin 100% ie 175(6) and 250(8) for 425.
> 
> *E: i don't count the pci-e slot power - the 66/75 i use for wiggle room, i never touch that.*


You could pull 200w+ out of the motherboard. I wouldn't recommend doing it though lol


----------



## Leapo

reaver83 said:


> What is the Radeon R9 in your system? are you trying to run 2 completely different graphics cards? if so, it does not work well.


Please read up on the troubleshooting that we're doing with this 980 Ti. The Radeon's only purpose is as a spare (working) graphics card to provide display-out. Swapping the R9 for a GTX 750 Ti as the primary GPU makes no difference (confirmed).

If the 980 Ti is the only card in the system, the system will not boot (replicated on 3 separate computers). If it's a secondary card, the system will boot, but the driver won't load on the 980 Ti.

As an aside, AMD and Nvidia cards can co-exist in the same system without issue. That hasn't caused problems in a long, long time.


----------



## technodanvan

*August 2019 Foldathon!*

Hello 980Ti Owner's Club! 

I apologize for potentially derailing otherwise productive conversation, but this will only take a moment (yes this is a canned message I'm using in other clubs too, sorry)

You might have noticed the banner link to the upcoming Foldathon, August 2019 Edition. The OCN Folding team has been losing 24/7 membership for some time, and to make up for that we encourage other OCN users to jump in for a couple of days and donate a little bit of CPU and GPU time to helping find a cure for a variety of diseases, notably various cancer's but also Alzheimer's and others. We'd really appreciate it if you would join us!

Link to the Foldathon is here: August 2019 Foldathon

Link to the Stanford [email protected] Website is here: Fol[email protected] Windows Download Page

I promise it's easy to set up! You don't need to worry about changing driver's or anything like that. Just do the following:

1a. If you don't already have an FAH passkey, create one here: Passkey Request Form

1b. If you haven't had a passkey before, you might want to run this for a day or two leading up to the Foldathon in order to qualify for bonus points.

2. Download/install the installer: [email protected] Windows Download Page

3. Once installed it'll autorun, enter your account and passkey you just created, and enter "37726" as your team number for OCN

4. Once you have it working, head to the Foldathon page (linked above) to register!

After that, you're pretty much done! If you don't want your CPU to run you can either pause it individually or disable it completely in the advanced controller - Configure -> Slots -> Select CPU -> Select 'Remove' -> DONE.

This whole process will take less than ten minutes, I promise. Put that studly computer to work and help us out! You can always shut down or remove the FAH controller afterwards.


----------



## Reive

Hi, i have downloaded a bios mod OC from gtx 780 ti owners club for my Asus 780 Ti with a fixed clock.
It works Amazing. Now i want flash my Asus GTX 980 Ti but i dont find any Bios mods for Download. The settings are to complicated for me.
Can pls someone Upload or give me a link for Asus GTX 980 Ti with a fixed Clock setting (High but stable). some games makes problems with the boost function.


----------



## deanstead2k15

*Pny 980 to bios*

Does anybody have a stock bios for the pny variant of the 980 to. Very much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## ~LoKe

Hey everyone,

I've been trying to see what my max OC is on my hydro copper 980ti, and so far I can only get +150 on core (brings me to about 1500). I'm wondering if someone can help me get more out of the card, so here's my stock BIOS. I don't really know anything about increasing voltages or anything.


----------



## reliantkcar

What's a safe 24/7 voltage with a Evga Hybrid kit? 1.25 or go all into 1.28?


----------



## chris89

Why can't this GPU compete with the RX 5700 XT? It has 96 ROP's and 176 TMU's right?


----------



## Desolutional

chris89 said:


> Why can't this GPU compete with the RX 5700 XT? It has 96 ROP's and 176 TMU's right?


Completely different architectures and generations.


----------



## snorlaxgangs

Hi, i'm using Nvidia GTX 980Ti Ref, GPUZ Validaion, ASCI 75.2%, stable oc is 1479MHz @ 1230mV using AB. I'm trying to mod the stock bios but i run into some problem, after flash the mod bios the latest nvidia driver doesn't work anymore, windows still see it's as 980ti but there is no nvidia control panel. Could anyone take a look at my bios and give me some tips please?

File GM2001281V is the one i modded, i tried to add 1281V.

Edit: So i tried different nvidia driver version 385.41 and it works. So far so good. 1542 seems stable for me atm, max load power consumption is 357w. It's probably because it has 6+8 pins power input..idk. Anyway, does anyone know how to dial back the voltage a bit or is it safe to run 1274mV constantly everyday? The card idle is 95w.


----------



## AlexBubis

*Can't install that driver on my computer *



snorlaxgangs said:


> Hi, i'm using Nvidia GTX 980Ti Ref, GPUZ Validaion, ASCI 75.2%, stable oc is 1479MHz @ 1230mV using AB. I'm trying to mod the stock bios but i run into some problem, after flash the mod bios the latest nvidia driver doesn't work anymore, windows still see it's as 980ti but there is no nvidia control panel. Could anyone take a look at my bios and give me some tips please?
> 
> File GM2001281V is the one i modded, i tried to add 1281V.
> 
> Edit: So i tried different nvidia driver version 385.41 and it works. So far so good. 1542 seems stable for me atm, max load power consumption is 357w. It's probably because it has 6+8 pins power input..idk. Anyway, does anyone know how to dial back the voltage a bit or is it safe to run 1274mV constantly everyday? The card idle is 95w.


Hey, how exactly did you install that old driver? I downloaded the driver, but when I try to install it it says it's not compatible with my Windows 10 (I have latest windows updates and stuff). I uninstalled with DDU and stuff before.


----------



## rudderz666

Hello everyone.

Firstly my gpu is a ''Zotac 980ti amp omega'' 

Wondering if anyone could help me?
Few months ago flashed my bios on my gpu to a much higher voltage and clocks etc everything works fine im just abit concerned about the constant 91/92c temps when playing games and what was around a 36c idle is now 45/50c which im assuming iv kinda cooked my thermal paste (Which im planning on changing in the next week while off work.)but for now i just wanted to go back to stock bios.
The problem is i made a backup of the stock bios via gpuz but some reason it will not flash back on its constantly telling me its wrong firmware yet all ID etc matches so it says..

Iv tried couple different versions of NVFlash and ether flat out refuses to work saying missmatch but then another version says its storing the firmware after the beep dose its thing then i restart come back to check and its still the extreme version.. iv tried to get screenshots but im just not fast for the missmatch error.

iv added some screenshots hopefully it will help and any help id be very grateful.


----------



## reaver83

deanstead2k15 said:


> Does anybody have a stock bios for the pny variant of the 980 to. Very much appreciated. Thanks in advance


I tried to post a copy of my stock PNY Bios to Tech Power up but it doesn't show up. Have you had any luck with modded BIOS getting above 1456 core? The power limit is SOOOO low on these cards


----------



## RobertoDaG

Hope this tread is still active !! I recently bought an used 980TI EVGA HYDRO COPPER and I modded the bios by myself, reaching a 1500 on the core clock and 8120 on the memory, but I would like to know if I modded the bios correctly: it seems to me that my 980ti is not so good in OC or I made some mistakes modding the Bios (I spent a lot of time on it, making dozens of experiments) !!!
I'm on water so I don't have troubles about heat and temps !! Thanks for interesting !!

(This message contains my originl Bios and the one I make changes on)


----------



## Kulltukk

*Gtx 980ti increase power limit/voltage*

Hello! I got a MSI gtx 980 ti armor 2X OC watercooled with the kraken g12. 
With afterburner I get 1500 MHz stable with max temp at 52 degrees celcius. 
I maxed out msi afterburner with +87mV and +10% power limit. 
Now I want to increase voltage and power limit to further increase the clocks as I have a lot of thermal headroom.
Stock voltage at load is 1.23V reported in MSI afterburner

Question is, what's the easiest way? I work with soldering electronics in a microscope so hard modding is possible. 
Another option is flashing the bios. Where do I find a bios for this, or what values do i modify in the bios?


----------



## snorlaxgangs

Kulltukk said:


> Hello! I got a MSI gtx 980 ti armor 2X OC watercooled with the kraken g12.
> With afterburner I get 1500 MHz stable with max temp at 52 degrees celcius.
> I maxed out msi afterburner with +87mV and +10% power limit.
> Now I want to increase voltage and power limit to further increase the clocks as I have a lot of thermal headroom.
> Stock voltage at load is 1.23V reported in MSI afterburner
> 
> Question is, what's the easiest way? I work with soldering electronics in a microscope so hard modding is possible.
> Another option is flashing the bios. Where do I find a bios for this, or what values do i modify in the bios?


Cyclops helped a lot ppl to mod their bios. Just ask nicely he will do it. I have 1.274V bios for ref card, pulling 400w in OCCT. Pretty insane. Make sure you have an extra fan blowing directly to he backplate, it's gonna be really hot.
https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-...ing-thread-gtx-2xx-9xx-now-supported-385.html


----------



## Unknownm

snorlaxgangs said:


> Cyclops helped a lot ppl to mod their bios. Just ask nicely he will do it. I have 1.274V bios for ref card, pulling 400w in OCCT. Pretty insane. Make sure you have an extra fan blowing directly to he backplate, it's gonna be really hot.
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/69-...ing-thread-gtx-2xx-9xx-now-supported-385.html


yep gpuz reports 410w in FurMark , I wouldn't wanna run that for a long time but yeah.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Nizier Klöppel

Hi,

I'm looking to get the most out of my ASUS GTX 980Ti with Reference Design.
I manage to mod the bios to get 1455 MHz for 1.21V stable but my card never manages to exceed 1.237V whatever the voltage settings in the bios. And besides, it uses this voltage only very briefly when launching the game.
Would it be possible to have a bios allowing to have 1.25V in games to try to have 1500 MHz?
I tried the custom bios in the first post, but these all cause an error in the windows device manager. So I am still stuck at this limit without knowing why ...
I am attaching the original bios if anyone can help me.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bride

thanks guys for the amazing support! I just edited my BIOS 









1443


MediaFire is a simple to use free service that lets you put all your photos, documents, music, and video in a single place so you can access them anywhere and share them everywhere.



www.mediafire.com


----------



## Bride

with a back plate mod, 13W thermal pad


----------



## chris89

Seems like your card is performing like a beast! Those 96 ROPs should do work nicely with all the thermal work you've done to the card.


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Seems like your card is performing like a beast! Those 96 ROPs should do work nicely with all the thermal work you've done to the card.


Chris! nice to see you here! in these days I will receive a Gainward 3 fans copper heatsink, with liquid metal I should reach an interesting temperature looking at the summer time 😁 but right now with a 75% of ASIC, I can reach only 1443MHz, sadly not 1506MHz 😔


----------



## chris89

Bride said:


> Chris! nice to see you here! in these days I will receive a Gainward 3 fans copper heatsink, with liquid metal I should reach an interesting temperature looking at the summer time 😁 but right now with a 75% of ASIC, I can reach only 1443MHz, sadly not 1506MHz 😔


Thanks bro you too! Thats sick bro so you think you can get more clock out of the Gainward heatsink? Whats it look like?

The 980 Ti is so much better than the 390X as far as clocks go. Maybe not memory bandwidth but pure Giga Pixel/s & Giga Texel/s the 980 Ti the winner.

I'd aim more for 1511Mhz because thats 145 Giga Pixel/s & 265 Giga Texel/s

You just need to delimit the power limit TDP wattage & TDC amperage so you let those 96 ROPs talk a little on the big end bro.

Also currently your running 1443Mhz for 138.5 Giga Pixel/s & 253.9 Giga Texel/s

*If you go up to 1563Mhz though you be the best 150 Giga Pixel/s & 275 Giga Texel/s

That would be 8.3% more fps bro.*


----------



## Bride

chris89 said:


> Thanks bro you too! Thats sick bro so you think you can get more clock out of the Gainward heatsink? Whats it look like?
> The 980 Ti is so much better than the 390X as far as clocks go. Maybe not memory bandwidth but pure Giga Pixel/s & Giga Texel/s the 980 Ti the winner.
> I'd aim more for 1511Mhz because thats 145 Giga Pixel/s & 265 Giga Texel/s
> You just need to delimit the power limit TDP wattage & TDC amperage so you let those 96 ROPs talk a little on the big end bro.
> Also currently your running 1443Mhz for 138.5 Giga Pixel/s & 253.9 Giga Texel/s
> *If you go up to 1563Mhz though you be the best 150 Giga Pixel/s & 275 Giga Texel/s
> That would be 8.3% more fps bro.*


step by step, happy new year to everyone!
The new rad is this one, i am not expecting anything, but at least is copper, so i can use liquid metal. Then VRM plate separated from the memory, actually like this one.
A question about watts and ampere, in a rx480 that i just modded, I've seen the relationship between it, by Polaris editor. On Maxwell tweaker, I can increase the wattage, then ampere will be automatically modified, right? Anyway, right now, the maximum TDP and the target one are at 400W (around 380 under stress), where pci-e is at 70W, 6 pin power at 175W and 8 pin power at 175W too. I am using a Corsair HX1000, with single GPU cable, so first of all I'm going to add the other one, separating the 6 and 8 pins rails (should be like this). Toggle single +12V rail or multi +12V rail mode. In the “SINGLE” position, the full output capability of the power supply’s +12V rail is available to any and all connectors, while in the “MULTIPLE” position, each individual connector has Over-Current Protection so no more than 40A of current can be delivered on any given cable. About your last sentence, ROPs, GigaPixel, GigaTexel... I need to understand what you are saying 😂


----------



## chris89

That's cool bro I find that current is more important than wattage, ie TDC is more important than TDP. If you want to get the maximum amount of performance out of your card, set the TDP & TDP to 999, no joke so the card can suck down as much juice as it requires, not what it's limited too. Then make sure your Thermal Limits are set up at or below 84 degrees Celsius & Your Fan curve doesn't let the core or VRM go above 84C as well. 84C is the maximum safe allowed.

This explains the GPixel & GTexel a bit but you take your Core Clock & Multiply it by your ROP count & TMU count to get your GPixel/s & GTexel/s ratings.

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980 Ti Specs | TechPowerUp GPU Database


----------



## lakers310

So I have a Reference Cooler PNy 980ti that is 

Core Clock 1000 MHz
Boost Clock 1075 MHz
 What is a normal overclock on these reference coolers like since from what I have seen is that it varies


----------



## Bride

Hi guys, modding the bios at different frequencies, now I can only keep the Nvidia driver disabled, because if I activate it, quick artifacts then black screen. I already tried uploading the default bios, switching DP ports... Sadly looks that my GPU is gone, but I want to be sure with you guys...


----------



## chris89

Bride said:


> Hi guys, modding the bios at different frequencies, now I can only keep the Nvidia driver disabled, because if I activate it, quick artifacts then black screen. I already tried uploading the default bios, switching DP ports... Sadly looks that my GPU is gone, but I want to be sure with you guys...


looks like the pcb is gonna need a good cleaning then a quick bake if you can't fix it otherwise. Probably something got too hot & de-soldered itself off the pcb a little just enough to cause this issue.


----------



## vasyltheonly

Hello all, its been a while since I've been on here, but I had the luck to get a free broken 980Ti. Basically, when the 8 PIN PCIE was connected, the PSU would not allow the PC to turn on. Looking through the GPU, I determined it was a short at the 8PIN cable and then figured out that the MOSFET was the fault which is a SIC 789. I desoldered it and replaced it with the following new one:DigiKey MOSFET. To replace it, I used a bit of solder on the 3 pads and used a heat gun to solder it to the GPU side. However, with the new MOSFET, the GPU still hard shuts down after a load is put on it the same way it was when the MOSFET was complete removed. Anyone know where I can start looking for other faults? Or did I mess up the soldering job and should try again? Should I have used a bit of solder on the pads around the MOSFET too? Here is the image of the replaced MOSFET at V13. Here is my stream trying to fix it if any more info is needed on the process. Twitch to broken GPU repair.


----------



## chris89

I cannot tell where on the PCB you did the solder job so I guess you did a great job. My question would be "What is your 12 volt rail voltage at idle & load (if not gpu load, a cpu load)?" What psu are you using?


----------



## Natsume

hello, sorry for reviving this thread, I have asus strix gtx 980 ti, I flashed it OC version bios, it works without a problem, the thing is MSI Afterburner shows max power limit can only go to 100%. The card is currently working at +60 core clock +340 memory clock, no issues, temps max 75C.

I tried the shared EVGA bios here in main post, first one worked for this card too, no black screen, power limit can go up to 121% which is nice, but the thing is fans are speeding up randomly especially at first start, they work at 100% speed for a few seconds then going back to normal and going back up to 100% a few seconds later, I couldn't get the other two shared bios working, flashing didn't work, only first one worked, is there anyway to adjust the fan speeds or is there a nice tweaked Strix gtx 980 ti bios here? I wanna see if I can get 1500 clock speed and 4000 memory speed, thanks!


----------



## domienzz

i have msi980ti gaming version. i only want to expand voltage above +87 and power limit %109 so i wll be able to change everything from after burner...

but when i open maxwell editor i was very confused what to change...

):


----------

